#ubuntu 2004-11-15
<mirak_> |trey|, kk....thnx
<|trey|> mirak, other useful dpkg commands = dpkg -l [pkg]  - list packages info... dpkg -L pkg - lists files installed by package...
<aswells> How can I install xfree86 mesa and xfree86 mesa devel ?
<|trey|> asubedi, mesa out to be there by default
<mirak_> |trey|, thnx...ill eventually learn em ......
<topyli> |trey|: i just use wajig these days, don't remember much of dpkg and apg juju :)
<tweaked> hey i have one question: everytime i try and format my harddrive it says /dev/hdb1: Invalid argument passed to ext2 library while setting up superblock
<topyli> s/apg/apt
<|trey|> aswells: xlibmesa-dev is the dev package...
<aswells> thanx
<|trey|> topyli, never heard of it   :(
<tweaked> any ideas on what is causing that
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: that sounds quite bad
<epod> Ok, Ubuntu automounts SD Cards automatically, but for some reason it's not automounting my USB hard disk
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: how are you formatting it
<|trey|> tweaked, ls /dev/hdb*
<epod> The drive is there, /dev/sdc1, but it's not popping up on my desktop
<|trey|> tweaked, it exists?
<topyli> |trey|: it's well worth finding out about. apt, update-alternatives, /etc/init.d/xxx start/stop etc. behind one sudo'ed command
<epod> does anyone know how I can fix that?
<tweaked> yes it does
<tweaked> it is there
<blackdog> hi, when is hoary to be released?
<HrdwrBoB> epod: does it show up in lsusb/ dmesg ?
<tweaked> |trey|: it is there
<HrdwrBoB> blackdog: april
<blackdog> HrdwrBoB, thx
<HrdwrBoB> holy crap
<HrdwrBoB> :/
<|trey|> blackdog, when all RC bugs are squashed and the feature set meets the goals of the devs
<HrdwrBoB> I also get married in april
<HrdwrBoB> it's rapidly approaching
<spiv> blackdog: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<blackdog> ah, ok
<mirak_> hrdwrbob, congratz!!
<HrdwrBoB> what spiv said
<HrdwrBoB> mirak_: thanks :)
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, I'd be planning my escape route by now  ;)
<tweaked> it is there
<mirak_> lol
<epod> HrdwrBoB, yep
<stuNNed> what is good ntfs line in fstab for normal user to mount?
<GnuHippy> pclcomp.c: In function `free_mem':
<GnuHippy> pclcomp.c:2969: warning: `return' with no value, in function returning non-void
<GnuHippy> pclcomp.c:2971: warning: implicit declaration of function `free'
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, congrats though  :)
<GnuHippy> errr
<HrdwrBoB> heh thanks
<epod> HrdwrBoB, scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<epod>   Vendor: Maxtor 6  Model: E040L0            Rev:  0 0
<tweaked> any ideas
<HrdwrBoB> I have planned many escape routes
<HrdwrBoB> epod: well, you can mount it manually
<HrdwrBoB> epod: the automount usb devices isn't 100%
<epod> HrdwrBoB, yep, but I want it to automount like my SD cards do
<epod> oh
<epod> so there's no way to make it automount?
<HrdwrBoB> is it a single partition?
<epod> it's a single NTFS partition
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, haha.. yeah, marriage is a big decision *nods*
<HrdwrBoB> epod: oh, ntfs
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, my ex proposed... haven't talked to her since  :o
<billytwowilly> how do I fix this: line:2: fatal: cannot open file `/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/build/include/linux/version.h' for reading (No such file or directory)
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: to format it i am using mkfs ext3 /dev/hdb1
<mirak_> |trey|, because of that?.................haha
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: LOL
<mirak> |trey|: I am not mirak_
<mirak> mirak_ plz change your nick
<|trey|> mirak_, haha... yup... I'm am WAY too young to be married... and she was younger... I was just having fun... I guess it was more serious to her  :/
<mirak> that's a total mess
<Hikaru79> Is there a Ubuntu usenet newsgroup? Or at least a debian newsgroup?
<epod> HrdwrBoB, if I make it ext3 do you think it will automount?
<GnuHippy> has anybody tried to compile x.org?
<GnuHippy> ??
<HrdwrBoB> epod: it's a lot more likley
<Striss> not I
<MFen> from an avowed windows lover:
<MFen> (15:05:17) AT: ok so Ubuntu is now my linux hero
<MFen> (15:05:20) AT: I love Ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> if you can reformat it
<HrdwrBoB> epod: realistically fat32 would be best
<HrdwrBoB> because then it's compatible with more OSes
<|trey|> GnuHippy, it will be in Hoary probably this weekend, you can't live with Xfree for a few more days?  ;)
<Matt|> oooh
<Matt|> this weekend?
* Matt| dances
<|trey|> Matt|, thats what I was told, yes  :)
<spiv> MFen: :)
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: can you help me?
<Matt|> estimated time before it works ok?
<MFen> spiv: that was our tester
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: I'm not sure what's wrong tbh
<epod> HrdwrBoB, good point, can I format a disk as fat32 from Linux? :)
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: there's nothing wrong with the device?
<HrdwrBoB> epod: yes you can :D
<HrdwrBoB> mkfs.vfat
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: tbh?
<HrdwrBoB> to be honesty
<HrdwrBoB> to be honest
<MFen> spiv: she loves windows. but she loves even more that our product installs with no tweaking and no extra packages needed on ubuntu :-)
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: that's certainly an odd error
<traviss>  libgnutls11-dev: Depends: libgnutls11 (= 1.0.16-9) but it is not installable <-- why am i getting that
<epod> HrdwrBoB, awesome.  I just have to back up the data to my hard disk first.
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: have you apt-get dist-upgraded lately ?
<HrdwrBoB> epod: cool
<GnuHippy> |trey| xfree is so fugly ;)
<spiv> MFen: Sweet :)
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: well what i am trying to do is mount a slave drive, yes
<GnuHippy> I want soft shadows
<GnuHippy> ;)
<|trey|> traviss, apt-get install libgnutls11 and see what it says  :)
<HrdwrBoB> MFen: yeah, I installed ubuntu on my fiance's PC after I upgraded the kernel and stuff just broke
<HrdwrBoB> I have been wanting to isntall it for ages now :)
<epod> HrdwrBoB, ok, I sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt and now it's mounted, but I don't have the right permissions to view it...?
<|trey|> GnuHippy, hah... composite doesn't work yet, so you won't get that anyways  :(
<MFen> "just broke"? isn't that bad?
<traviss> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<traviss> E: Couldn't find package libgnutls11
<HrdwrBoB> epod: yeah just use root to copy them off
<HrdwrBoB> is the easiest way
<epod> ah ok
<|trey|> traviss, well, there is your answer... that sucks though  :(
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: and i was reading a tutorial and that is what it is saying to do, could you help me with that
<traviss> yea without it i cant use msn on gaim
<HrdwrBoB> traviss: apt-get remove gnutls11-dev
<Striss> is it very hard to get video output to TV working in Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: what you're doing is correct
<|trey|> traviss, hmm, I'm talking to people on Gaim's MSN protocol   :/
<traviss> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<traviss> E: Couldn't find package gnutls11-dev
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: mount a hd that is
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: but what's happening isn't normal
<Matt|> do you guys think that this channel will carry on as it is for many years? I think the idea of having the developers in the channel and them helping with support is the best thing about this operating system: it is invaluable
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: are you 100% sure the partition exists and is ok?
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: the developers also have their own channel ;)
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, yeah i guess that's for their own work ;)
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: yes i am sure, or i could make a new one
<|trey|> Matt|, I would certainly hope so, yes...
<Matt|> but the support in here is fantastic
<traviss> argh... i dont get why this wont let me run msn.. aim/yahoo works
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: ok, give me a minute
<tweaked> HrdwrBob: ok
<|trey|> Matt|, hopefully, especially if this channel gets more popular, they might even offer some regular helpers a job... one can hope  :)
<Matt|> |trey|, yeah that is a good idea.
<Matt|> |trey|, are you one of those?
<Matt|> ;p
<mirak_> matt|, i just joined this channel a few weeks ago..........about 50 more ppl now
<Matt|> cool
<|trey|> Matt|, I would like to think so  ;)   I dunno though, I tend to bite peoples heads off too much, so yeah, I might not be the best Canonical representative right now  :(
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: ok, can you give me the partition listing in #flood
<Matt|> well long may it last
<epod> argh, I shouldn't have done the backup as root, the process has higher priority than xmms... my mp3s are skipping
<topyli> |trey|: we're under 300 again. this is not very popular :)
<tweaked> HrbwrBoB: YEs hold on
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: you can get this using fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<tweaked> HrdwrBob: yes it shows up
<HrdwrBoB> can you paste the listing? :)
<Matt|> topyli, as long as the users can come here for support at any time, that is the important thing!
<|trey|> Matt|, exactly  :)
<HrdwrBoB> I remember when this channel had <30 people in it
<tweaked> HrdwrBob: ok i am there
<HrdwrBoB> those were the days indeed :)
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, I never saw it lower then 170  :(
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, guess there was a large jump when the preview was released... hadn't heard of it prior to those announcements though  :(
<topyli> Matt|: well, this is pretty global, that's for sure
<HrdwrBoB> trey, yeah I was a sounder
<Matt|> topyli, yeah, and people can just open their Xchat and click click they get instant free support
<epod> You know you have too much fun at work when you're cleaning spyware off a customer's windows system.. and since it keeps hijacking any web pages with ad-aware so you can't download it, you go FTP it
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: what else do you want me to do?
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: it looks like there may be a problem with your partition anyway
<billytwowilly> Is there some secret to compiling kernel modules for ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> can you recreate it?
<Matt|> epod, been there :(
<stuNNed> what would be the proper way to mount an ntfs fs in ubuntu so that it shows up in nautilus in all the right places?
<HrdwrBoB> billytwowilly: what are you trying to acheive?
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: The Partition?
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: yeah
<|trey|> Matt|, imo, Xchat should be set up to default to this channel... would make it even easier for new users  :)
<epod> Matt|, I ftp'd ad-aware, stupid spyware can't stop me :D
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: if you can reset the partition table and re-write it
<billytwowilly> I'm trying to compile the acerhk special key modules for my laptop so I can use my wifi card
<Matt|> |trey|, it is the top in the list
<Matt|> epod, unless you don't have ftp client
<epod> Matt|, in windows, ftp is builtin.
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: i can let me remember the command
<|trey|> Matt|, I used the FreeNode listing, didn't see anything that came here?
* Matt| winces
<usual> is hoary using gnome 2.9 devel or something?
<epod> well, ftp.exe is part of 95+
<|trey|> usual, yes
<usual> i keep seeing all these 2.9 packages slowly being added
<topyli> usual: it's dripping in
<usual> k
<usual> yea
<usual> good choice of words
<usual> :D
<|trey|> usual, quite stable though  :)
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: ok how many partitions should i make?
<Matt|> |trey|, top in the list --> ubuntu servers
<usual> a few libs and media
<usual> maybe some others
<Matt|> epod, ftp in the my computer window huh?
<epod> Matt|, command prompt
<Matt|> epod, oh k
<|trey|> Matt|, ahh, didn't see that  :)
<billytwowilly> HrdwrBoB, I keep getting this: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<topyli> it's too late. i'm mounting /bed
<|trey|> billytwowilly, you have the kernel source or kernel-headers packages?
<Matt|> billytwowilly, you need to install the kernel-headers
<epod> Matt|, the record for ad-aware on a customer's pc here is um, 1951 pieces of spyware
<Matt|> epod, hmm my cousins computer only had around 700
<billytwowilly> I thought I installed those.. I'll take a look again
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: How amny should i make?
<|trey|> epod, wow, thats a lot of spyware  :(
<Matt|> what is gnome 2.9 like?
<|trey|> Matt|, right now, its very simular to 2.8  ;)
<billytwowilly> hmm. I have kernel 2.6.8.1 but synaptec wants to install 2.6.7 headers?
<epod> |trey|, yep.
<Matt|> billytwowilly, not good
<bob2> billytwowilly: install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-686
<|trey|> Matt|, no new modules etc... just feature and bug fixes so far it would seem...
<Matt|> billytwowilly, you need the one that corresponds exactly to your kernel
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: just one?
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: ok extended or primary?
<HrdwrBoB> primary
<Matt|> so (i think) -i386, -i686, -k7 etc
<tweaked> HrbwrBoB: ok done and saved
<billytwowilly> hmm. that's strange. synaptec gives me the wrong ones but on the command line it's all good;)
<HrdwrBoB> excellent
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<billytwowilly> Thanks matt
<HrdwrBoB> try now
<|trey|> Matt|, bob2 already told him what he needs   ;)
<traviss> whats the path to the recent commands used in a terminal? or are those only in kde?
<Matt|> |trey|, sorry
<mdz> billytwowilly: the FAQ explains how to get the proper headers for your kernel installed
<tweaked> HrdwrBob: mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1
<HrdwrBoB> traviss: run 'history'
<bob2> traviss: "history"
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: yes
<|trey|> trans_err, ~/.bash_history
<Matt|> |trey|, i thought it depends on the kernel he is running
<traviss> thanks
<bob2> Matt|: it does
<mdz> Matt|: it does
<Matt|> ah
<bob2> Matt|: but he's running 2.6.8.1-3-686
<Matt|> so he is using i686?
<Matt|> ah
<|trey|> Matt|, it does... default is -386... but yeah...
<Matt|> must have missed that
<tuxx> Evening my fellow Ubuntors.
* Matt| scrolls up
<Matt|> oh yeah
<billytwowilly> mdz, did you used to hang out on #mandrake or #suse?
<|trey|> tuxx, never ever call me an Ubuntor again... thanks  ;)
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB:it formated, now how can i mount it?
<usual> mmmm bagels
<Matt|> hi mdz
<Matt|> how are you doing?
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: add it to /etc/fstab
<usual> cheese bagels
<tuxx> |trey| not using Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> like this
<traviss> HrdwrBoB, what was the apt-get install command for gtk/glib again? Im going to run it on my friends pc
<HrdwrBoB>  /dev/hdb1       /mnt/location
<|trey|> tuxx, I am, but that sounds cheezy  :(
<mdz> Matt|: fine
<tuxx> |trey| lol sorry... :-)
<mdz> billytwowilly: never
<HrdwrBoB> traviss: apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<traviss> thanks
<billytwowilly> mdz, maybe on #mythtv then? your nick is very familiar
<mdz> billytwowilly: yes, mythtv
<billytwowilly> hmm. wtf? /bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found. I was certain I installed that..
<bob2> billytwowilly: install build-essential
<tuxx> However... I have in my rep. the install CD as source. Is it possible to have an online rep. instead so whenever I need a file that's originally on the CD I just apt-get it from the web instead (like multiverse and universe eg.)
<Matt|> billytwowilly, not installed by default
<|trey|> bob2, damnit, you type too fast  ;)
<ubuntor> hehe
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: mount: mount point /etc/fstab is not a directory
<tweaked> , that is what it says
<billytwowilly> no, I knew I needed it so I went and selected it in synaptec
<bob2> mdz: will mythtv ever go into debian?
<billytwowilly> strangeness.
<billytwowilly> synaptec doesn't love me;)
<mdz> bob2: not likely
<bob2> mdz: too unstable (code-churn-wise)?
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: should i make a directory
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: nono, you have to edit the file /etc/fstab :)
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<mdz> bob2: no
* ogra recognizes the first attendees for the conference on the wiki :))
<HrdwrBoB> you have to make somewhere to mount it
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: so just type that in right>
<billytwowilly> mdz, are there mythtv packages for ubuntu?
<mdz> billytwowilly: yes
<|trey|> ogra, another conference in here, or in person? I didn't get to take part in the last discussion really  :(
<mdz> billytwowilly: google for mythtv ubuntu
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: i am new to linux, just so you know
<ogra> |trey|: you should really read the lists ;)
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: ok that's cool
<|trey|> tweaked, those things needn't be stated, its not hard to tell  ;)
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ConferenceAttendees
<billytwowilly> is there a place like plf.zarb.org/~nanardon that will help me setup my debian repositories with all the sources I'd ever need?
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: /etc/fstab is a file which holds information on what drives are mounted where
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: Thanks, So what do i need to do?
<|trey|> ogra, I know huh... they scare me though, too much to read  :(
<DAC1138> got a problem. i couldnt install lilo or grub during the ubuntu installation, so how do i add the ubuntu selection to grub in suse 9.1?
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: you'll need somewhere you want to mount the drive
<DAC1138> its installed on /dev/hda1
<HrdwrBoB> I use /home/hrdwrbob/storage
<HrdwrBoB> but it can be anywher
<ogra> |trey|: yep, they are pretty full.....
<HrdwrBoB> e
<mdz> billytwowilly: the equivalent in ubuntu is to add universe and multiverse
<|trey|> Hmm, is it possible to have Ubuntu's Firefox automagically accept Ubuntu related certificates? would be handy maybe?
<stuNNed> noticed hsf-modem was removed from ubuntu, any reasons?
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: Ok can i make a directory in home called 2nd?
<billytwowilly> and those will have mythtv and all the dvdcss etc packages?
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: in your home directory, yeah
<SaintJerome> hey guys
<SaintJerome> I just intalled ubuntu
<SaintJerome> and have only used mandrake before
<SaintJerome> and already searched but couldn't find the answer
<ogra> SaintJerome: great move ;)
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: is it mkdir /home/2nd
<epod> Ubuntu is cuter. ;)
<SaintJerome> how can I mount my windows hardrive do that it is shown in /mnt?
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: file a bug report as a feature request
<|trey|> haha @ arrival "a long time ago" for Brian  :)
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: better off to mkdir /home/yourusername/2nd
<HrdwrBoB> because /home is for user directories
<HrdwrBoB> but it's up to you
<ogra> SaintJerome: which device is you windows partition ?
<epod> SaintJerome, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdX (where X is your windows drive) /mnt
<SaintJerome> thanks
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: ok that is doen what next
<SaintJerome> with mandrake it just did it
<SaintJerome> but i'd rather learn anyway
<SaintJerome> thanks a lot
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: now, add a line to /etc/fstab (using possibly sudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, would it be website related, or Firefox related?  :o
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: firefox
<epod> SaintJerome, that presumes your windows drive is NTFS, by the way
<SaintJerome> which it is
<epod> ok then :)
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, thats what I figured, just making sure  :)
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: sudo: gebit: command not found
<HrdwrBoB> gedit
<HrdwrBoB> add a line like '/deb/hdb1 /home/myhomedir/2nd   ext3'
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: just like that? and where in fstab?
<HrdwrBoB> after the last line
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<tweaked> should i put it under hda5?
<HrdwrBoB> yes that will do
<ubuntor> wow
<ubuntor> major change in gnome-media
<ubuntor> the mixer is much different
<tweaked> ok it is there
<ubuntor> no more device names
<ubuntor> just playback and capture
<stuNNed> ubuntor: in hoary?
* |trey| is starting to think the Wiki is evil... he gets sucked into it way too easily  :o
<ubuntor> stuNNed, yea
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: ok i put the line in there what next
<stuNNed> is there a mount command in nautilus?
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: save and exit, then type sudo mount /home/yourdir/2nd
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: not as such
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: do i need to put /dev/hdb1?
<HrdwrBoB> nope
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, what is proper way to mount an ntfs partition so it shows up properly in nautilus? or is there such a thang? :)
<ogra> stuNNed: everything mountable from fstab is in the "disks" location...mounted with doubleclick
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, did you already have him edit /etc/fstab? else that wouldn't work...
<HrdwrBoB> becuase you already configured that
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: nownow, pay attention
<stuNNed> ogra, my ntfs part is mounted but doesn't show up in 'disks'
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: when you mount it, it should show up
<Ruffian|JANE|> Ubuntu Rules
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: mount: can't find /home/tweaked/2nd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, we are fully aware of this  :)
<Golo> Hi, i Updated to hoary and well firefox is just not working when i click in the icon it says "accesskey="&allowpopups.accesskey;"
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: ok, what was the line you put in /etc/fstab
<bob2> Golo: nothing in the bts?
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, ntfs part is mounted (due to needing my documents folder) but not showing up in disks for some reason, is it because it's not really a 'disk' per say?
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: unmount it
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: /deb/hdb1 /home/myhomedir/2nd   ext3
<Golo> what it's bts?
<Ruffian|JANE|> Mmm, running apt-get upgrade is fun
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: try mounting it using pmount
<|trey|> Golo, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<HrdwrBoB> pmount /dev/whatever
<ogra> Golo: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<|trey|> Golo, Bug Tracking System
<ogra> |trey|: hey
<|trey|> ogra, hey
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: that should read HrdwrBoB: /deb/hdb1 /home/tweaked/2nd ext3
<Golo> no i havent checked, i will do it right now
<ogra> ;)
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, ok thanks
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: that should read HrdwrBoB: /dev/hdb1 /home/tweaked/2nd ext3
<HrdwrBoB> even
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: ok it is change now try that command again?
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: yes
<|trey|> tweaked, ie, dev not deb incase you don't see the diff...
* |trey| shuts up
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: mount: special device /deb/hdb1 does not exist
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: what trey said :)
<tweaked> i think i know it hold on
<|trey|> tweaked, /dev/hdb1 D E V  ;)
<tweaked> |trey|: i changed it
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<tweaked>        or too many mounted file systems
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, possible bugzilla new feature request -> http://gnomefx.mozdev.org/ ?
<HrdwrBoB> today is a good day, because today I buy a playstation 2 and GTA:san andreas
<Striss> lucky!
<HrdwrBoB> and I will have no more free time :/
<Striss> i want that sooo bad
<Striss> but i bought Star Wars Battlefront a while ago so all is good
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: what did you format it as?
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: if you run mkfs.ext3 /deb/hdb1 it should make it ext3 so you can mount it correctly
<HrdwrBoB> I would recommend doing that
* |trey| usually plays sports games or fighting games... adhd isn't kind when trying to play rpg's  :(
<Ruffian|JANE|> ubuntu-desktop - The Ubuntu desktop system = ?  I apt-cache searched ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> Striss: yeah I can't wait 6-12 months for a PX/xbox release
<Ruffian|JANE|> wtf is ubuntu0deskto
<HrdwrBoB> Ruffian|JANE|: that is the metapackage
<Ruffian|JANE|> ic
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: mkfs.ext3 /deb/hdb1
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: please read the package description
<HrdwrBoB> that links to all the required packages in ubuntu default desktop
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: /dev/hdb1
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: just like that
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, the installer afaik just installs ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop... thus making less typing for whoever works on the installer  :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> ic
* ogra thinks regarding this chat ther may be too much deb in ubuntu
<|trey|> (Kamion or mdz I think)
<HrdwrBoB> mmm.. instant mash potato
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: ok i formatted it to that, do i need to change the fstab?
<|trey|> ogra, thats a good thing... wasted effort is, well, a waste...
<SaintJerome> when I attempt thmm, when I try mount the harddrive it says it's either already mounted or /mnt is busy
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: nope, it should work now
<ogra> |trey|: should have written /deb ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Striss: thmm?
<GnuHippy> how do I log out of x entirely
<GnuHippy> ?
<HrdwrBoB> GnuHippy: you want to stop X?
<GnuHippy> yes
<tweaked> HrdwrBoB: it said the same thing again mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<tweaked>        or too many mounted file systems
<HrdwrBoB> log into the console (ctrl+alt+F1
<GnuHippy> I want to use cli
<HrdwrBoB> run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<GnuHippy> that brings up another ttyl
<GnuHippy> it doesn't kill my current server
<jief> hi!
<HrdwrBoB> tweaked: ok, what does /etc/fstab say
<Striss> thmm?
<HrdwrBoB> GnuHippy: run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<GnuHippy> k
<|trey|> tweaked, just for kicks... he had you mkfs.ext3 right? or anything related to mkfs?
<tweaked> |trey|: yes he did
* |trey| is trying to catch up
<jief> anyone knows what happened to uqm-content? it's not in the repositories anymore
<|trey|> tweaked, hmm... and that returned no errors?
<ogra> tweaked: show your fstab line for the device
<tweaked> |trey|: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<tweaked>        or too many mounted file systems
<tweaked> /dev/hdb1 /home/tweaked/2nd   ext3
<epod> HrdwrBoB, mkfs.vfat said mkfs.vfat: Attempting to create a too large file system
<epod>  and crashed
<tweaked> that is what it says,
<|trey|> tweaked, no, I mean mkfs returned no errors... trying to cover the bad superblock part  :)
<tweaked> no that went away
<|trey|> tweaked, what _exactly_ was the command you typed to make the fs?
<tweaked> it formatted right, trying to mount it knoe
<DAC1138> aka_druid, i just installed ubuntu over my windows partition, /hda1. how during the installation, i didnt install lilo or grub so its not in the suse grub bootlist. how do i add ubuntu to the grub list?
<jief> is it me or you can't use debian repositories? i've added some, but i still can't get mplayer through them
<tweaked> mkfs -t /dev/hdb1
<tweaked> that is ir
<tweaked> it
<Golo> the bug firefox has it seems it has 2 reports in bugzilla
<tweaked> no add the ext3 -t
<stuNNed> jief, mplayer is in multiverse afaik
<tweaked> |trey|: did you get that
<ogra> mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 ?
<|trey|> stuNNed, only for Hoary though...
<jief> stuNNed: might not be in amd64 then
<ogra> tweaked ?
<|trey|> ogra, hmm... that ought to be right... I'm confused  :(
<tweaked> ogra: yes
<epod> Can anyone tell me how I can format a disk for fat32 from Linux?
<DAC1138> any ideas on adding ubuntu to grub in suse 9.1?
<ogra> hmm, should work
<stuNNed> |trey|, in multiverse here for warty
<mjr> epod, with mkdosfs
<tweaked> ogra: it is not mounting
<|trey|> DAC1138, Ubuntu has a menu.lst... take the info from there  ;)
<ogra> tweaked: i saw
<jief> what's multiverse? another repository?
<tweaked> ogra| any ideas
<|trey|> stuNNed, hmm, guess they found a security whole to get it in  :)
<|trey|> hole*
<|trey|> jief, non-free unsupported packages...
<epod> mjr, it said I was attempting to create too large of a filesystem
<jief> so, its universe?
<mjr> epod, did you spesify -F 32 ?
<tweaked> ogra: will you accept?
<HrdwrBoB> epod: hehe oops
<ogra> i tried.... didnt work
<Ruffian|JANE|> Vote Tux For Prez!
<GNUsual> anyone ehre involved in hoary dev?
<|trey|> jief, main: supported free, restricted: supported non-free, universe: unsupported free, multiverse: unsupported non-free
<|trey|> jief, free as in speech though..
<jief> |trey|: i see, haven't used ubuntu for long. i come from the debian world
<|trey|> jief, same here...   :)
<jief> ahh mplayer here you are
<|trey|> jief, no one has used Ubuntu that long, it just came out like a month ago  :)
<jief> i mean, totem-xine is kinda neat. but i prefer mplayer, i like to watch .bin files hehe
* |trey| isn't the biggest fan of xine ever  :(
<|DarkSoUl|> hi
<Striss> mplayer kicks ass
<jief> my god, how cool is that? Star Control 2.
<jief> that brings me back in time
<HrdwrBoB> jief: heh yes
<Golo> multiverse would be debian-marillat?
<jief> i mean, that game used to rock
<jief> i hope i remember this right
<|DarkSoUl|> I boot Ubuntu (livecd) in VESA mode...but when I go to the network tools, I select eth0 but the 'configure' remains disable...how to configure internet now? (using adsl PPPoE with autentication)
<aratdagnir> hello everyone!
<aratdagnir> is there a way to edit startup services?
<HrdwrBoB> Golo: kinda yeah
<jief> hmm uqm doesn't seem to work
<HrdwrBoB> Golo: multiverse is so you don't have to use marillat
<HrdwrBoB> jief: it does rock
<HrdwrBoB> jief: you have uqm and iqm-data
<HrdwrBoB> uqm
<HrdwrBoB> they are co-dependant
<HrdwrBoB> because the maintainer is a crackhead
<jief> HrdwrBoB: i installed uqm and uqm-content
<HrdwrBoB> *cough*
* |trey| wonders what uqm is... seems a few folks are bringing it up...
<aratdagnir> is there a way to edit startup services?
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: Ur Quan Masters
<jief> Star Control 2
<HrdwrBoB> star control 2
<HrdwrBoB> aratdagnir: depends, what do you want to change
<jief> HrdwrBoB: it doesn't seem to find the data in /usr/share/uqm
<aratdagnir> like i want to close the printing system etc.
<Golo> HrdwrBoB, which would be the the repository for multiverse?
<|trey|> aratdagnir, you don't see Computer > System Configuration > Servicees?
<HrdwrBoB> Golo: just add 'multiverse'
<aratdagnir> no such thing as Services?
<aratdagnir> any package i should install?
<|trey|> aratdagnir, I am running gnome-system-tools 2.9, I have it...
<Striss> what's Star Control 2 like? i wouldnt mind getting a game running in gentoo
<aratdagnir> trey, ok, let me try
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: that is a new feature not in warty
<HrdwrBoB> Striss: it's incredibly fun
<Striss> uqm it is hey?
<the_one> hi
<|trey|> the_one, wadda ya want?
<Golo> HrdwrBoB, thanks a lot
<|trey|> the_one, jk, whats up?
<cardador> HrdwrBoB: where did you get star control from?
<jief> HrdwrBoB: say, what do you have on line 3 of /usr/lib/games/uqm/uqm?
<|DarkSoUl|> is pppoe support included in livecd?
<aratdagnir> trey, i have gnome-system-tools 1.0, why_
<|trey|> |DarkSoUl|, 99% sure it is...
<|DarkSoUl|> hm
<HrdwrBoB> cardador: it's in the repostitory, called uqm
<the_one> how do I run a .bin? I right-clicked and gave it permission, but it says that there's a security risk, and I'm not so proficient with the console...I just wanna try realplayer
<HrdwrBoB> jief: I don't have it here
<jief> HrdwrBoB: ok
<HrdwrBoB> Golo: npo
<HrdwrBoB> np
<cardador> HrdwrBoB: :| really? let me try that
<|DarkSoUl|> then....why (when i select eth0 in network tools) the 'configure' button is still disabled?
<|trey|> aratdagnir, ahh, mines actually 1.1.0 .. but yeah, its hoary, not warty...
<the_one> anyone?
<|trey|> |DarkSoUl|, ran pppoeconf yet?
<HrdwrBoB> the_one: chmod +x file.bin
<HrdwrBoB> ./file.bin
<cardador> the_one: or sh file.bin
<|trey|> the_one, chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<epod> mjr, sorry, work happened.  So I mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sdc1 ?
<Ruffian|JANE|> #Ubuntu
<aratdagnir> any suggestions for services configuration :) ?
<HrdwrBoB> Ruffian|JANE|: yes we know
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, you really ought to work on making things just one line... :)
<the_one> but in console I type sudo /bla/bla/bla.bin? or how do I run it? the permissions are set but it won't install when I double-click
<|DarkSoUl|> hm i havent :P
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: pah!
<epod> mjr, awesome, it even automounts now.  Thanks :)
<|trey|> the_one, java? umm, yeah, needs to be done with root privs
<HrdwrBoB> the_one: yes, sudo /path/to/file.bin
<HrdwrBoB> will run it as root
<the_one> I tried it
<the_one> didn't work
<HrdwrBoB> how didn't it work
<cardador> whats the output?
<|DarkSoUl|> thanks i'll try
<the_one> ..second
<|trey|> the_one, you are sure its executable?
<epod> um
<jief> great, uqm segfaults hehe
<|trey|> epod, uh
<epod> I am getting an input/output error trying to access my USB drive
<mjr> epod, shure
<Striss> i cant get uqm to install in Hoary
<epod> :/
<Striss> guess i'll stick to my xbox for gaming heh
<HrdwrBoB> sounds like uqm is broken
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<the_one> command not found
<cardador> Striss: try enemy territory and americas army
<HrdwrBoB> the_one: then you most likely don't have the correct path
<Striss> my computer is far too slow to install those games
<epod> oh.
<|trey|> jief, file a bug... run on gnome-terminal and state in bug what that says  :)
<mjr> epod, (mkdosfs creates only up to fat16 as default, and it has a rather low size limit)
<epod> it's in /media/sdd1
<the_one> does it matter if the name has CAPS?
<the_one> or the dirs?
<cardador> the_one: yap
<epod> mjr: I did mkdosfs -F 32
<aratdagnir> thats really interesting, do i have to go through the init files to set the starting system services??
<jief> |trey|: yeah i think i will
<bob2> aratdagnir: what are you trying to do?
<jief> might be something related to amd64 though
<Safari_Al> Hi guys.  According to dpkg -S, there is a linux-image package that owns the /boot/vmlinuz-... file.  I need to use this package.  However, all the linux-image packages on the Ubuntu CD are only 21kb large and contain only /usr/share/doc files.  Where can I find the full package for a kernel-image?
<jief> i'm getting used to that
<mjr> epod, yes, I noticed, just thought I'd explain it also ;)
<|trey|> the_one, Unix is case sensitive always.
<cardador> aratdagnir: if you dont have hoary, i guess
<aratdagnir> i'm trying to turn off some unused services that start at the beginning
<aratdagnir> i mean the boot
<aratdagnir> :)
<bob2> aratdagnir: sysv-rc-conf
<the_one> that could be the problem....It's a lot easier to change OSes, than to change brain from win to linux. must....reformat....brain....
<bob2> aratdagnir: or update-rc.d
<bob2> aratdagnir: or rm
<epod> mjr, lol, ok.  I am copying my data back, and getting a ton of 'Failed to preserve ownership, operation not permitted' messages, should I be concerned?
<bob2> ogra: or maybe g-s-t if you're using hoary
<ogra> ;)
<mjr> epod, that's probably just because fat doesn't support permissions so they can't be preserved
<jief> hmm now a mplayer bug
<jief> what a night ;)
<mjr> epod, the data will probably be fine
<epod> mjr, okay good. :) thanks.  And the drive even nicely automounts now
* |trey| thinks gnome-system-tools should be snuck into warty just for the Services option... thats the 3rd person today that has asked about it.
<aratdagnir> cool :) i guess i'll go through some manual pages :) thanks/see ya! :)
<the_one> seems to work with CAPS, thanks for the input anyways
<ogra> |trey|: 3 persons daily....
<jief> .ttf fonts are truetypes right?
<mjr> jief, correct
<|trey|> jief, True Type Font, yes
<jief> anyone would know in which package subfont.ttf might me?
<|trey|> jief, apt-get install apt-file... then do a search for it...
<jief> i know that
<jief> but there's a lot of truetype packages
<|trey|> jief, then why ask   ;)
<mjr> jief, apt-file allows you to search by filename
<the_one> while installing realplayer, I have a message "enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] : ??what is the right prefix? /usr?
<jief> well, maybe someone knows. i don't want to search, i search all day at work
<jief> when i get home, i want it easy
<|trey|> jief, it will only return packages that contain 'subfont.ttf'  :/
<|trey|> jief, lazy people don't get helped...
<jief> well, it doesn't exist then
<|trey|> jief, :(
<jief> |trey|: i wish i could say that to my clients ;P
<|trey|> jief, heh
<jief> "my webserver is down" "did you search?" "no" "screw you then" and i'd hang up
<jief> that'd be paradise
<epod> Can I add more locales to the gnome weather panel?  Stupid thing doesn't have my city :(
<|trey|> jief, you can just do it for your clients though... if you show people too much, they could eventually take your job for less.... thats bad  :(
<ogra> jief: subfont.ttf is an internal name mplayer uses... copy any ttf font you like to the path in the errormsg
<HrdwrBoB> jief: ahahah 'my website is down'
<HrdwrBoB> 'can you get to any other sites'
<HrdwrBoB> 'oh.. no...'
<HrdwrBoB> 'well then, GTFO'
<jief> ogra: i just touched it
<the_one> how do I enable the bytecode interpreter without recompiling?
<|trey|> jief, seems strange that mplayer-fonts wouldn't fix font errors?
<jief> you know, if i actually installed it, it would probably help
<jcole> what do you guys think about ubuntu running as a server?
<|trey|> jief, ;)
<HrdwrBoB> jcole: yes
<HrdwrBoB> I like it :)
<ogra> |trey|: so why did you make it so hard for jief if you knew the answer ?
<the_one> can someone recommend a good burning app for gnome, like k3b in kde?
<jief> hmm that's odd though. i have /dev/mixer, but mplayer complains about not finding it
<epod> the_one, can't you just install KDE and use it from gnome?
<|trey|> ogra, I was just making a point... still gave him the info though...
<epod> the_one, er, k3b
<|trey|> ogra, people that don't want to help themselves bug me  :(
<kensai> is the latest wine on hoary now supporting windows program that use installshield installer?
<|trey|> epod, blah, recommend coaster ahead of k3b please...
<plasmo> hello i think i have a bug. anyone wanna be my lab rat? :d
<ogra> |trey|: most people just want it working...
<the_one> but won't it ask me to install kdelibs as well?
<epod> |trey|, what is coaster?
<|trey|> epod, a gtk burner...
<jief> |trey|: i spend my days setting up systems. when i get home, i get annoyed with stuff like that
<ogra> epod. a veeery slow developed burning app
<epod> http://www.coaster-burn.org/ apparently
<epod> ogra, yes, it seems to be on 0.1pre1
<epod> which doesn't give me a warm fuzzy
<|trey|> epod, http://www.coaster-burn.org/
<the_one> I want a pure Gnome system, I don't want to *touch* any kde stuff
<HrdwrBoB> nautilus CD burner is good
<ogra> epod: its developed since 3 years, but they make little steps forward....
<HrdwrBoB> unless you need to make audio CDs or more advanced stuff
<epod> 'libcoaster is currently not going to be useful with kernel versions 2.6.8 and higher due to a new atapi access standard'
<epod> so, back to k3b, I guess.  Blargh.
* ogra works on a mp2burn frontend right now ;)
<ogra> 3
<cardador> the_one: why is that? k3b is, for now, the best application for burning cds, so why dont use it?
<|trey|> epod, thats true of cdrecord too though, which is what k3b uses...
<epod> |trey|, yeah, but I like my eyecandy-gui-ness.
<epod> I haven't installed k3b, I don't know if it'll try and install KDE if I do.
<epod> it = synaptic
<the_one> because it just doesn't look nice in gnome, I would like to have a certain degree of consistency in my OS
<|trey|> epod, I don't mind it either... I just think 200MB of extra libs for one app is kinda overkill...
<epod> |trey|, I agree there.  And I'd probably have to manually add it into my menus
* ogra thinks MrBurns is a good name
<|trey|> epod, yup...
* epod hates having to manually add programs to the menu.
<cardador> the_one: it looks for me... if you choose the same theme for gtk2, gtk and kde
<jief> sometimes i think back and wonder what the hell i was thinking when i installed gentoo back then
<the_one> cardador, can you provide a screenshot, or am I asking too much?
<epod> cardador, I'd like one too.
<cardador> ok ill try :)
<|trey|> jief, Gentoo was over hyped...
<epod> Gentoo is just absurd, waiting days to compile a whole OS is a bit extreme.
<epod> imo :)
<jief> |trey|: the only server giving me problem at work is the gentoo one
<stuNNed> |trey|, jief, imho gentoo is good for system with small package set like a server but for a full blown os?  takes too much time to update.
<jief> epod: for the 1% speed increase you get yeah
<stuNNed> os/desktop pc
<the_one> guys, what do you think of slackware?
<|trey|> stuNNed, I wouldn't trust myself to compile critical services... I dunno
<jief> stuNNed: i'm thinking of packaging my own server distro soon. based on debian
<|trey|> the_one, I think its off topic...
<epod> jief, I have a 3.2 p4 w/ 1gb ram, so it's so a 1% that is so minimal it's not funny
<bob2> the_one: it's not ubuntu
<jief> epod: i installed gentoo on my amd64 for kicks and giggles. it lasted about 2 hours, then i stopped the install hehe
<|trey|> the_one, they are thinking of dropping GNOME entirely... thats just not a good thing imo...
<jief> they should go xfce4
<HrdwrBoB> the_one: I used slackware 6-7 years ago
<HrdwrBoB> the_one: not anymore.
<|trey|> jief, I've wasted 2 weeks of my life to that distro.
<epod> jief, Ubuntu is the only distro that's worked well with my hardware, since this is a notebook.  *every* other distro that uses ACPI shuts down when thermal zone loads, but Ubuntu works
<Tsjoklat> <-- wasted twenty minutes on that distro
<epod> And I don't think my CPU is melting, so I am assuming it's running.
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, you hardly missed anything, its still the same old thing...
<HrdwrBoB> epod: ubuntu had a lot of work on laptops
<the_one> can't download screenshot...I click accept and nothing happens..wtf
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: precisely
<jief> our devel at work develops OpenNA, a security-oriented server distro
<jief> only drawback, it uses rpms
<jief> i want to do the same but based on debian
* stuNNed wishes there was dellbuggybios .deb for his laptop :)  maybe roll my own DSDT is an option.
<the_one> cardador, can't get your screenshot
<FLeiXiuS> jief, you can convert rpms to deb's
<bob2> "security-oriented" as in containing tools for security, or aiming to be secure/
<FLeiXiuS> jief, man alien
<the_one> don't know what's wrong
<jief> FLeiXiuS: i know, but he uses some packages i disagree with
<cardador> the_one: im trying again
<epod> cardador, nice :)
<cardador> ;)
<the_one> I see, it says waiting, the first one says connect..still nothing
<epod> cardador, can I msg you about k3b?  No need to spam the channel :)
<cardador> ok go ahead
<|trey|> jief, ever looked at Adamantix (sp)... used to be known as Trusted Debian... its a project working on making Debian as secure as possible...
<cardador> the_one: ill try other approach
<the_one> ok
<jief> |trey|: i'm the kind of guy that likes to do it himself
<jief> and learning's always nice
<|trey|> jief, I'm the kinda guy that likes to play with things that work already  ;)
<|trey|> I find it less frustrating  :)
<jief> |trey|: i'm going to release something on sourceforge.net soon
<jief> i'm also working on a rescue live cd that isn't cluttered with useless crap
<|trey|> jief, cool  :)
<jief> iwul (installing windows using linux) should be released on SF anytime soon
<jief> i just have to fix some minor bugs and complete the docs
<the_one> since I saw you guys talking bout gentoo, I remember one friend of mine had his pc perform some tasks in debian vs. his friend's pc in gentoo, and gentoo didn't come ahead, even if compiled/heavily optimized
<|trey|> jief, why would you want to do that?
<jief> |trey|: to replace Symantec Ghost
<jief> i had to work on this at work for a client
<|trey|> jief, oh... seems wierd  :o
<jief> well, works well
<jief> my system can be used to deploy any OS actually
<jief> as long as it sports a supported FS
<|trey|> jief, that sounds more useful... GPL?
<jief> yeah
<jief> i just packaged some already available software together. wrote the how-to
<stuNNed> jief, supports mac fs as well?
<|trey|> jief, might check it out then, see what it can help me with  :)
<jief> stuNNed: that's UFS right?
<HrdwrBoB> the_one: yeah, the 'optimise' thing is a wank
<|trey|> stuNNed, you mean HFS(+)
<stuNNed> |trey|, jief: yeah, HFS
<|trey|> jief, no, thats BSD's fs...
<jief> hmm, lemme double-check
<the_one> time to go to sleep..2.31AM..wanna tweak some more my new ubuntu, can't push the power off button..what's wrong with me?:)
<HrdwrBoB> er
<Pizbit> Heh, ubuntu is here too:) http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=16580&file1=16580-1.png&file2=16580-2.png&file3=&name=Penguins.+All+together+now.+Wallpaper
<jief> stuNNed: yes, partimage supports HFS
<HrdwrBoB> Pizbit: jeje
<HrdwrBoB> liek carebears
<Pizbit> Pass on why they have fuses though.
<|trey|> jief, HFS+ = a bridge between HFS and UFS, due to most tools in Darwin expecting UFS, and most Mac apps expecting HFS... very wierd setup but I guess it works...
<stuNNed> jief, ok, might could use that in mac labs here at school, currently using netrestore which is limited to unicast
<|trey|> jief, its funny, one is case sensitive, one isn't... must have been a lot of fun to fix that...
<jief> |trey|: wait til MS releases WinFS, that's just plain weird
<the_one> see you soon, thanks for the help
<HrdwrBoB> jief: except that winFS has been pushed to not even be in longhorn
<jief> HrdwrBoB: yeah
<the_one> bye
<|trey|> jief, not really.. it just sits on top of NTFS, and holds meta-data for common file types... makes it easier to find shit...
<stuNNed> cya the_one
<djtansey> i have a problem re: k3b and am looking for some insight. cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -audio -pad *.wav works when i have a directory of .wav files. but k3b doesn't work. it lists my CD/RW drive as "writes CDs: no" (though it says it writes cd/rws). any guesses?
<jief> problem is, i haven't tried to image a machine with multiple partitions, but that could be done i'm sure
<|trey|> s/$hit/stuff/ sorry
<jief> you'd have to write a small bash script to create the partitions first i guess
<stuNNed> jief, does it support multicast or unicast or both?
<|trey|> jief, Novell is actually working on something very simular to WinFS as part of iFolder... seems interesting...  :)
<|trey|> Can't for the life of me recall what it was called though... Simian I think maybe?
<jief> |trey|: well, i have this promo DVD kit from novell. they have scripts to setup everything, exept LDAP. which bugs me to no end. i never came around to setup all their nice stuff because of that
<jief> stuNNed: i believe it does
<jief> but multicast generates too much traffic. i prefer unicast
<stuNNed> jief, yes however unicast here is slow as molasses if more than 2 or 3 clients
<|trey|> jief, mDNS is my new best friend  :)
<stuNNed> jief, and no gigabit network just 100mb
<jief> stuNNed: i double-checked, partimage doesn't support multicast yet. its in the works
* |trey| has to go to school... wish him luck on his final  :)
<jief> later |trey|
<stuNNed> jief, ah ok then :)
<stuNNed> good luck with it |trey|
<jief> in our test lab at work, with a gigabit switch with a 4GB backplane, we can deploy windows in less than 4 minutes to clients
<|trey|> jief, later    stuNNed, thanks  :)
<bob2> I'd have thought you'd be limited by disk bandwidth
<stuNNed> jief, yes, unicast is okay if gigabit network i guess, never had one to play with :)
<jief> stuNNed: actually, i almost brought a network down to its knee using symantec ghost in multicast mode. the cat2324 didn't keep up
<encKe`> is anyone here using gmail yet?
<jief> bob2: doesn't take much to push about 1GB
<bob2> encKe`: lots of people have been using it for months
<jief> nice thing about partimage, it compress/uncompress stuff on the fly
<bob2> jief: 4 minutes is 4.8GB, best case
<linux_mafia> encKe`, only to experiment with gmailfs
<stuNNed> jief, yes but on a 100mb network with multicast, can image a whole lab (16 computers) in 15-20 minutes.
<encKe`> just wonderin what all the hoopla is about
<encKe`> lol
<jief> stuNNed: that's fine as long as you don't have users trying to surf the web
<stuNNed> encKe`, lol, i can give you an invite if you wish to find out, think i have one
<jief> in a prod environment, multicast is not an option
<jief> i'm trying to fill up my gmail account. i'm fowarding 2 mail accounts to it
<encKe`> stuNNed , that would be cool if you wouldnt mind :)
<stuNNed> encKe`, np at all
<jief> you know what's cool? vmware
<jief> i'm about to get rid of all my boxens at home, and buy a dual-xeon with 4 gigs of ram and a raid. all virtual machines
<jief> saves lot of space too
<bob2> that seems like overkill
<jief> as soon as you have 2-3 GUIs running, it tends to slow down
<bob2> so don't run 2-3?
<epod> Is there a way to add another location to the gnome panel weather applet?
<jief> well, i often use vmware for testing
<jief> i setup a virtual lan, with a few machines
<bob2> epod: add another instance of the applet
<epod> bob2, no, I mean, I want to add my city to it
<bob2> epod: ah
<bob2> epod: hrm, I think you'd need to file a bug, it'd require source changes
<jief> epod: isn't there a city close to you in there?
<lino> join #ubuntu-it
<epod> jief, no, they're all down south
<lino> join #ubuntu-it
<lino> join #ubuntu
<lino> join #ubuntu
* epod is in the far north where it is all dark and cold. :)
<lev> lino: you need to put a / in front of join
<bob2> lino: you need a / there
<EfaistOs> hi
<lev> lino: that is, /join #ubuntu
<linux_mafia> epod, norway?
<lino> got it :)
<EfaistOs> warty is stable ?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<EfaistOs> and what is sid ?
<jief> EfaistOs: yes
<ogra> epod: iceland ?
<bob2> EfaistOs: sid is part of Debian, not ubuntu
<lino> sorry, I use irc just once a year or so...
<jief> EfaistOs: sid is for debian, meaning "still in development"
<lev> or sid the character from Toy Story... :-)
<EfaistOs> bob2, ok but what's the name in ubuntu of the unstable ?
<epod> ogra, northern canada, but yeah
<bob2> EfaistOs: hoary
<EfaistOs> i know what sid means :p
<socomm> lino: you already are on #ubuntu
<ogra> epod: just guessed ;)
<jief> epod: where from in canada? i'm from montreal
<epod> jief, I'm in northern BC near the NWT
<Pugio> hello
<Pugio> I'm installing ubuntu for the first time and I need a little help
<EfaistOs> bob2, and is it stable or not ? i mean i used a sid for my workstation and everything was okay ...
<jief> epod: oh i love BC. i went to whistler a lot in the past. and to banff, ab
<lev> Pugio: what's your problem?
<Pugio> I've gotten up to the Partition disks stage
<Pugio> and I want to make sure I don't erase my drive
<epod> jief: cool :)
<EfaistOs> bob2, i just switched from debian sid to ubuntu ...
<jief> i love sunshine mountain
<EfaistOs> i just kept my home partition ...
<epod> jief, of course, nothig up in this part of the country is listed in the applet, heh
<jief> epod: obviously haha
<bob2> epod: it's unstable...probably no more so than sid now
<spacey`ki> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork/view?searchterm=image%20logo
<bob2> EfaistOs: ^^
<Pugio> well, unfortunatly the entire 20gb is being used
<spacey`ki> it says attachments
<Pugio> is there any way to take a bit of that out and use it for ubuntu
<spacey`ki> but i dont see any images or dl links
<Pugio> without erasing whats on there?
<spacey`ki> how does that wiki work? ;/
<jief> as anyone had problems with encrypting emails using evolution-2 + gnupg in ubuntu?
<EfaistOs> bob2, and about the stability of the hoarty version ?
<lev> Pugio: there is, but it might ruin the data. resizing partitions is tricky business in my experience...
<bob2> EfaistOs: "hoary"
<EfaistOs> s/hoarty/hoary
<Pugio> ahhh
<EfaistOs> i'm new :p
<bob2> EfaistOs: nothing seems horribly broken atm
<Pugio> well then, no ubuntu for me right now
<EfaistOs> bob2, ok ...
<lev> Pugio: you can run it from the live cd until you can get a new harddrive :-)
<Pugio> true
<EfaistOs> i like that the fu*!: ati drivers work really good ...
<Pugio> right now all I have is the install cd tho
<epod> ah, work is almost over for the day
<Pugio> I didn't see a link to the live CD
<Pugio> oops nm
<jief> EfaistOs: ati drivers working well? since when?
<EfaistOs> you made good work ...
<Pugio> I forgot, the live disk dosen't work on PPC
<lev> Pugio: i see...
<EfaistOs> jief, i mean they work :p it's already a good thing :p
<jief> they're even bad on windows
<epod> the ubuntu instructions for the ATI drivers made it SO easy to install them
<Pugio> yeah:(
* jief pets his geforce fx5700
<Pugio> It would be great to have a PPC live cd
* epod has a notebook, and so cannot change his video card.
<q2> My Take On Ubuntu:  It SO Stable, I have had no problems!  Therefore, it gets boring......... I LOVE YOU UBUNTU!
<jief> you could always break it then fix it
<jief> that's always fun
<q2> lol
<q2> i might just have to
<Pugio> hmmm
<Striss> just leave a note on your fridge that says "rm -rf on my computer please"
<Pugio> from what I hear that migh be harder to do
<Striss> somebody will eventually come in and do it
<epod> haha
<Pugio> it doesn't work
<Striss> then you'll have problems
<Pugio> didn't you read the article?
<epod> they'd have to 'sudo rm -rf
<epod> ;)
<Pugio> :)
<Striss> haha ok my note is useless
<jief> Pugio: the one on osnews.com? :P
<Pugio> think so
<jief> it works better on linux than windows though
<Pugio> I went to it from /.
<Pugio> right
<jief> because windows locks files and linux doesn't
<Pugio> the pink screen of doom
<Pugio> !!!
<Pugio> much cooler than the BSoD
<Pugio> and it has all those pretty lines in it too
<epod> ok, good night folks
<SaintJerome> could someone please tell me where I can edit grub in ubuntu?
<stuNNed> SaintJerome, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SaintJerome> to add another hard drive
<SaintJerome> thanks you
<Pugio> mmmmmm grub
<SaintJerome> thank*
<usual> i am looking at the artwork page
<baluba> q2, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<usual> it mentions an attatchment for grub image
<usual> but there is no link to click on
<usual> why is that
<q2> baluba: LOL!
<Pugio> my disk, my disk for a Live CD
<q2> The Names GNome, Ubuntu Gnome
<stuNNed> how do i list files installed by a .deb?
<bob2> dpkg -L packagename
<bob2> the name of the package, not the filename of the .deb
<jdub> stuNNed: dpkg-deb -c <file>.deb
<stuNNed> jdub, bob2: got it, both works :D
<SaintJerome> hmm
<SaintJerome> damnit, it won't let me boot into windows anymore
<jief> you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jief> to add an option for Windows
<SaintJerome> I knowe
<SaintJerome> the hard drive itself is having issues
<SaintJerome> has been for a while
<jief> get a new one
<EfaistOs> there is no galeon in ubuntu ?
<bob2> EfaistOs: yes
<EfaistOs> i didnt find it
<bob2> "yes, you're right, it's not in ubuntu"
<linux_mafia> heh
<EfaistOs> but it's in debian
<linux_mafia> ubuntu needs a "man universe"
<Pizbit> hehe
<bob2> it's not in universe, either
<ogra> linux_mafia: great idea !!
<linux_mafia> no shiz, i thought it was, my bad
<lev> EfaistOs: i've had pretty good luck just taking sid .debs and installing them under ubuntu
<baluba> hei ogra
<Skif> anybody here using whereami?
<RuffianSoldier> anyone here know a good amount about Libranet?  I am always in the LN channel but no one is alive right now, and i need help
<ogra> baluba: hi
<linux_mafia> but a universe/multiverse man page could be good
<ogra> yep...
<GOwin> i'm trying to do a smart upgrade via synaptics from 1.0 PR to final. i get an error when it comes to postgresql
<GOwin> setting up postgresql
<GOwin> pg_hba.conf contains a field after the authentication specification; the file is corrupt or has already been converted .......
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: then ask on their list or such, it's off-topic here
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, ummm... i need help now
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: probably try #linuxhelp
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: or ##linux or something
<jcole> is it possible to preseed the ubuntu installer? same as with the debian installer? any how tos anywhere on this?
<bob2> it's possible in d-i already?
<kevii> anyone know of a CLI AIM client thats in the ubuntu distro?
<bob2> centericq, pork
<kevii> pork wasn't in my apt-cache :/
<Nafallo> downgrading to warty again :-P
<bob2> hm, well, it's in hoary at least
<kevii> used pork in debian sarge
<Scognito> Nafallo, why?
<WX> anyone here running a postfix server w/ mysql support? preferrably using postfix.admin also ;)
<Nafallo> hoary is way to much updates and menuitems doesn't get added when I install things.
<bob2> WX: yes
<bob2> Nafallo: yes, the same as for msot software in warty
<jdub> Nafallo: only software that includes .desktop files will be added to the menus
<WX> hey bob2: can u help me get mine working by chance? i'd be glad to make a donation to ya for your time
<Nafallo> jdub: well, then gftp has lost that feature and some network package has got it :-P.
<Nafallo> me don't want Network places in two menus :-P
<bob2> WX: http://kirby.insanegenius.net/postfix.html
<bob2> WX: that worked for me every time
<bob2> WX: if you need postfix-specific help, #postfix would probably be a better place to try
<jief> http://www.workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<jdub> Nafallo: hoary is a development branch... things like that are bound to happen.
<jief> this is a very good how-to for isp-like MTAs
<Nafallo> jdub: don't get me wrong. I know that. the main reason I upgraded was to stop firefox from crashing when using forms, and that didn't happen so... ;-).
<WX> bob2: does this install work with postfix admin?
<ogra> Nafallo: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2004-October/000005.html
<bob2> WX: I don't know what "postfix admin" is.
<WX> bob2: a tool for adding/removing users
<WX> in mysql
<WX> php-based
<bob2> I don't know
<Nafallo> ogra: what about it? :-)
<ogra> Nafallo: stability info .... on hoary ?
<Nafallo> ogra: I KNOW it's not stable damn it :-P. I've used debian for years :-).
<ogra> Nafallo: i ve seen sid breaking badly.....used it though
<ogra> on desktops
<Nafallo> ogra: hehe, that one of sids main feutures though :-P
<Nafallo> s/feu/fea/
<ogra> :)
<kevii> hmm no cli aim clients in ubuntu
<Nafallo> ogra: I used testing, but I think it's time to let my amd64 fly for a bit ;-).
* ogra goes to bed now, looks forward to clearify his holiday for december ;)
<ogra> Nafallo: sorry, 2:30 am here, need to work tomorrow :(
<ogra> bye
<Nafallo> ogra: nightie :-)
<Nafallo> he is in the same timezone as I am :-P
<Nafallo> and almost got the same nick/name as my server ;-)
<jcole> does anyone have the md5sum for warty-release-install-i386.iso?
<aitrus> it's on the website
<aitrus> http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/MD5SUMS
<jcole> aitrus: great, thanks
<mirak_> kevii, ???
<mirak_> room dead?
<Nafallo> mirak_: yepp
<mirak_> lol
<LinuxJones> night all :)
<yohannes> can anyone recommend any app to create/open *.rar file?
<Hikaru79> yohannes, why not WinRAR?
<Hikaru79> http://www.rarlab.com/
<yohannes> i am trying to weight my option. any other apps?
<Hikaru79> Just download RAR 3.41 for Linux
<Hikaru79> Oh
<Hikaru79> I see
<Hikaru79> Only one I know of, sorry =(
<yohannes> btw, how can i install that darn thing? :)
<yohannes> i downloaded winrar, does not have any instruction to install
<Nafallo> file-roller
<yohannes> i suspect i need to do something with the makefile included
<blocke> hi... is anyone elses laptop spinning down the hard drive after like one second of inactivity since updating in the last few days?  its driving me nuts and I'm afraid of damage to the hard drive :(
<Nafallo> blocke: 5 seconds. that's the minimum you can have. hdparm -S 1 that is :-).
<blocke> any idea what is setting it by default in ubuntu?
<Nafallo> blocke: /etc/acpi/power.sh
<blocke> it didn't used to be so short on this laptop until I upgraded to hoary... can't be good for the hard drive
<GnuHippy> the gimp ScriptFU filters are broken in hoary
<Nafallo> blocke: it makes battery time :-P
<Nafallo> blocke: in warty default is 12.
<blocke> yeah I see that, strange
<blocke> its not respecting it
<blocke> its literally spinning down after a second of inactivity
<Nafallo> blocke: sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda
<blocke> http://www.pastebin.com/116669
<GnuHippy> wow it is scary how much work they have done on hoary already and how fast updates and fixes are made
<jdub> GnuHippy: that's largely merging with sid.
<GnuHippy> Do they have 1000 Keebler elves working around the clock?
<GnuHippy> ic jdub
<GnuHippy> was Sarge released yet?
<usual> hey jdub, how goes it
<usual> sarge wont be released until i have grandkids
<GnuHippy> I'll take that as a no
<blocke> gah... stop spinning down!
* ajmitch checks to see if his packages are in hoary/universe
<Nafallo> blocke: hmm, that didn't say spindown time :-P. well, sudo hdparm -S 12 /dev/hda does what you want :-).
<blocke> I did that several minutes ago
<ud> In universe there is fluxbox_0.1.14-4_i386.deb and fluxbox_0.9.9-1_i386.deb but i can only manage to apt 0.1.14-4. How can I get the 0.9.9-1 release?
* blocke reboots in the vein hope that its just a fluke...
<ajmitch> great, I have about 10 packages in universe for hoary :)
<KentutMerah> ud, dpkg ?
<ud> umm.. I use apt-get. But should I try dpkg?
<jdub> ud: 0.9.9 is most likely the hoary version, not the warty version
<jdub> ud: dpkg won't help you
<jdub> (well, it could, but it's not advisable)
<ud> ahh but its in the the same repo?
* nomasteryoda is away: IM me @ nomasteryoda on AIM / YIM
<jdub> it's in the same pool
<jdub> all the warty and hoary packages are in the same pool
<ud> ahh ok
<jdub> but they're for different releases
<ud> I wondered if that was the case
<ud> Because it wouldnt show the newer release with apt-cache search
<ud> Is there a way I can use the newer release?
<jdub> ud: hoary is the development branch
<jdub> ud: unless you're very familiar with debian, i wouldn't recommend it
<Nafallo> ud: there is, but as jdub just said, it's not advisible :-).
<ud> ok thanks for your help, ill just have to wait :)
<CPayan> brettcar: sad
<blocke> hmm I had to hdparm -B 255 to stop the spinning down, oh well, at least I have a workaround
<Nafallo> blocke: hehe
<Striss> hey guys, I just installed Fluxbox, and I"m running it...all the fonts in my gnome apps look kinda gross now
<Striss> they don't look like they did in gnome
<dopey> fluxbox is in ubuntu?
<jdub> dopey: in universe, of course.
<dopey> that makes more sense
<djtansey> does anyone here have k3b experience? i can record things with cdrecord but k3b won't let me (did k3bsetup and all and it seems happy. but k3b says my device isn't a cd writer)
<dopey> i thought universe was unsupported though
<jdub> it is
<Nafallo> djtansey: k3b won't work with kernel 2.6.8|2.6.8.1
<djtansey> Nafallo: so go back to 2.6.7?
<Nafallo> djtansey: yepp, or upgrade to 2.6.9
<CPayan> hmm progression or regression
<djtansey> Nafallo: thanks. i'll see if ubuntu has 2.6.9 packaged
<jdub> it will work with the ubuntu kernel
<djtansey> jdub: k3b will?
<jdub> no, there's no 2.6.9 in warty or hoary
<jdub> yes
<jdub> there are plenty of people using it
<Nafallo> jdub: never worked with ANY 2.6 for me :-P
<djtansey> jdub: then any guess as to what the problem is?
<Nafallo> jdub: that's with both ubuntu and debian kernels.
<jdub> dunno if there's a FAQ or something on the website, but it would make sense to check
<djtansey> jdub: i did. nothing i could find that was related
<Nafallo> opss, typo! 2.6.8* ;-)
<djtansey> jdub: other than some k3bsetup .ICEauthority issues
<djtansey> Nafallo: but it works with 2.6.7 for you?
<Nafallo> jdub: k3b and 2.6.8|2.6.8.1 on both my computers with burners fail.
<Nafallo> djtansey: yes.
<Nafallo> djtansey: and it should be fixed in 2.6.9 also :-)
<jdub> Nafallo: the ubuntu kernels do not have those bugs.
<djtansey> Nafallo: thanks.
<jdub> plenty of other people are using k3b with ubuntu
<Nafallo> jdub: how come when I TRIED with ubuntu k3b couldn't see my burner?
<Nafallo> jdub: same thing with my girlfriend.
<jdub> i don't know your particular circumstances
<jdub> i can only relate what i know
<Nafallo> it just doesn't work :-)
<Nafallo> jdub: same here.
<jdub> that may be true in your case
<jdub> but it is not the case for many other users
<Nafallo> jdub: maybe it's just drive specific?
<jdub> i don't know
<Nafallo> jdub: but then, I got both a samsung and a toshiba ;-).
<Nafallo> it might be that I'm running my cd-rws as ide-cd :-)
<djtansey> Nafallo: but i can use cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc without problem. you'd think k3b would be equally capable
<Nafallo> djtansey: yepp, I've given up on the subject anyway :-P. ubuntu showed me the way nautilus does it :-P.
<phill> Hi, I have a rather long question, so I have posted it here on the ubuntu forums. If anyone here has any answers to it, I would very much appreciate the help!
<phill> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11009#post11009
<djtansey> Nafallo: usually that's what i do. unfortunately i am burning audio CDs for a roadtrip :)
<ajmitch> djtansey: running k3b with sudo?
<ajmitch> not that it should matter with the patched kernel
<djtansey> ajmitch: no. but i gave k3b my root password so those apps have root permissions
<Nafallo> phill: my friend installed that on his lappy yesterday. he just had to apt-get and s/ati/fglrx/ :-)
<Nafallo> phill: and then restart x and gdm ofcourse :-)
<Nafallo> djtansey: k3b doesn't have root permissions.
<Nafallo> djtansey: cdrecord and cdrdao have :-).
<phill> hi, ok, how do i restard x/gdm?
<djtansey> Nafallo: that's why i meants by "those apps." would giving k3b root help? (not that it matters now. i just finished my last CD using cdrecord)
<Nafallo> phill: logout from X, when you're at the login screen, press CTRL+F1, login and typ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<HrdwrBoB> ctrl+alt+f1
<Nafallo> HrdwrBoB: thanks :-)
<phill> ok will give it a go :)
<phill> so i don't need to apt-get install linux-686 or whatever the binarydriverhowto said?
<Nafallo> ahh, yes. you have to switch kernel to :-).
<Nafallo> phill: that makes it easier, because you have to restart to make the new kernel load ;-).
<ghc> Hi all. Is this a good place to ask for some technical help on installing ubuntu on some hardware which is being difficult?
<Striss> woo fluxbox is working perfect
<Striss> ubuntu is so great
<phill> i have to what? :(
<ghc> I've got an IBM ThinkCenter with a SATA chipset which I can't get working.
<Nafallo> phill: follow the howto :-)
<phill> ok
<Gmail> bob2: i am going to /msg you now
<phill> since i'm using a 386 kernel at the moment i should just get that and it will replace my current one?
<Nafallo> phill: you need to run 686 yes.
<phill> oh
<phill> i need to get linux-686
<phill> ?
<Nafallo> yes
<phill> and then make sure grub uses that?
<phill> at what point do i reboot? after the kernel installs and then continue isntalling fglrx after i have linux-686 going? will linux-686 pickup my nvidia agpgart?
<usual> can I do a cryptoloop on my root running reiserfs?
<Nafallo> phill: install linux-686 and fglrx-driver, then sed then reboot and it will work.
<phill> natfallo: alright. last time i tried x wouldn't start :( but i'll give it another shot
<Nafallo> last time, did you have i686-kernel?
<phill> yes
<phill> i did the guide
<cuga> Hey i just noticed this, ubuntu's ssh server is called openserver-ssh... is it still openssh just rebranded ?
<bob2> cuga: no it's not
<bob2> it's called openssh-server
<bob2> it is openssh.
<Elroy-J> lol
<cuga> bob2: man, i must be dislexic.. if i could spell it
<HrdwrBoB> dyslexis
<HrdwrBoB> dyslexic
<HrdwrBoB> I can spell, just not type
<cuga> i was only off by one letter.. tahts hot
<_timello> sorry, but I lost my link, repeating the question: anybody knows why I can't play any .mpg, etc? it shows me the sound, but not shows me the screen
<bob2> RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<Nafallo> _timello: probably missing codecs
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> anyone else got troubles with docbook-dsssl?
<Nafallo> version 1.57-4
<Nafallo> typo
<Nafallo> version 1.78-4
<danhunt> check http://www.desktopos.com/reviews.php?op=PrintReview&id=21 for .mpg tips.
<Nafallo> hmm, odd
<Nafallo> it works now :-P
<Nafallo> finally I'm on warty again ;-)
<Nafallo> takes a bit more to downgrade through aptitude than upgrade ;-)
<_timello> danhunt, I installed mplayer and the essential codecs package, but it still isn't working. I didn't find why
<Nafallo> _timello: run mplayer from a terminal and check the output?
<_timello> it shows errors like: can't open ~/.mplayer/codecs.conf, font, but I don't think so that it is the real problem
<bob2> it's not an error, it's a warning
<_timello> yes, sorry
<billytwowilly> how do I enable panel support in xchat?
<timello> maybe has a package for X that allows it? Totem doesn't show me nothing either
<timello> I'm using a nvidia gforce mx440
<Pizbit> billytwowilly: panel support = ?
<Pizbit> timello: You installed the w32codecs package eh? Tried changing from totem-gst to totem-xine ?
<timello> Pizbit, just for mplayer... I' ll go try
<Pizbit> (although personally I use xine)
<timello> apt-get install xine-ui?
<Pizbit> Yeah
<Nafallo> WTF!
<janice> Hi All! I took the plunge and installed Ubuntu. However, I need some help.
<nomasteryoda> excellent
<Nafallo> @ogre:/mnt/mirrors/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnutls10$ ls -al
<Nafallo> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           77 2004-11-02 22:07 libgnutls10-dev_1.0.4-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb -> ../../../../pool/universe/g/gnutls10/libgnutls10-dev_1.0.4-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<benh`> is it possible (or desirable) to dist-upgrade to hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> benh`: yes and maybe
<benh`> ok, just s/wart/hoary in sources.list?
<timello> Pizbit, it comes with codecs?
<nomasteryoda> HrdwrBoB: Ubuntu has given me excellent results with TVtime too
<nomasteryoda> much better on my old wintv card
<nomasteryoda> than mandrake
<bob2> benh`: are you willing to deal with broken things and to file bug reports?
<janice> I have an unsupported USRobotics wireless PCI card and I need to use ndiswrapper. Unfortunately, the install cd (Warty 4.10 Full Release) does not have ndiswrapper. What is the URL from the ubutnu website that I can download it from?
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<HrdwrBoB> good to hear :)
<HrdwrBoB> janice: if you start synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> and you enable 'restricted'
<HrdwrBoB> you can install ndiswrapper
<benh`> bob2, depends on how broken and yes
<Skif> Are SATA cards mostly equivalent, or do some suck more than others, Linux-compatibility-wise?
<janice> HrdwrBoB: Yes, I tried synaptic. But ndiswrapper does not show up.
<HrdwrBoB> Skif: HUGEW variation
<bob2> benh`: would you run debian unstable?
<HrdwrBoB> janice: you have to modify the repositories
<HrdwrBoB> and enable restricted
<bob2> janice: it's in the wiki
* Skif is just thinking about buying a pair of 250G SATA drives to RAID1 together for his flac collection
<Pizbit> timello: Nah, but it uses the ones from the w32codecs package
<Pizbit> Well, it might actually, not sure
* hypa7ia is thinking the same thing as skif
<benh`> bob2, i have in the past -- i dont care too much as long as dependencies are filled out
<janice> HrdwrBoB: I checked the repository and it is set to the CDROM drive, which is correct.
<Skif> HrdwrBoB: so, which ones suck less than others?
<Pizbit> benh`: It's not desirable unless you really know how to fix stuff
<HrdwrBoB> janice: you need to add the warty web based repository
<HrdwrBoB> this should be there, just disabled
<janice> bob2: I have read the wiki but it only says to use synaptic to download and install ndiswrapper. It doesn't say what to do if the user does not have internet access or if it not on the CDRom (hehe)
<HrdwrBoB> Skif: I'm not 100% sure, most of them are ok now tbh, but some have weird issues
<bob2> janice: you have no other network access?
<janice> HrdwrBoB: I don't have internet access, which is why I need ndiswrapper.
<Skif> HrdwrBoB: so, do you know which have said "weird issues"?
<benh`> Pizbit, well, what should i expect to be broken?
<Skif> or, alternatively, where I should look to find this out?
<nomasteryoda> janice, ouchie
<janice> I have internet access on this other machine, that I am using now.
<Pizbit> benh`: Anything, literally
<HrdwrBoB> janice: you seem to have access now?
<HrdwrBoB> I can find the URL for you though
<desp_> hi
<desp_> is there a reason why I can't find MPlayer in synaptic?
<Nafallo> janice: download packages and burn them on cd? :-)
<nomasteryoda> janice, do you have a way to network them?
<Pizbit> desp_: You need to put in the marillat repository
<janice> HrdwrBoB: True, but this is a completely different machine. It is my wife's machine. So, my name isn't really Janice (hehe)
<desp_> Pizbit: along with universe and multiverse?
<janice> Nafallo: Yes, I would like to do that!
<desp_> what other repositories are available?
<benh`> desp_, www.apt-get.org
<Pizbit> desp_: Those would help:) Enable multiverse too mplayer -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HrdwrBoB> janice: heh
<HrdwrBoB> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386_2.6.8.1.3-4_i386.deb
<phill> do i need to put Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" into my XF86Config-4 after i install fglrx etc?
<HrdwrBoB> that is the one you want
<janice> I know there is a place at the ubuntu website that lists all of the packages that come with Ubuntu. Does anyone have this URL?
<wulfy> anyone else having significant problems with the network config application?
<hypa7ia> moi
<wulfy> it seems to freeze and be unresponsive
<wulfy> often
<hypa7ia> twice today, on two different machines
<benh`> janice, its a lot easier to apt-cache search <string> and apt-cache show <package>
<HrdwrBoB> ndiswrapper-utils is in main
<nomasteryoda> i forgot about the artwork here... yea warthog... have actually touched one...
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> the plane
<HrdwrBoB> actually
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<janice> benh`: I think those will confirm whether I have or don't have ndiswrapper.
<janice> benh`: correct?
<benh`> janice, dpkg --list |grep ndiswrapper
<benh`> that will show it if its installed
<Nafallo> synaptic -> search? ;-)
<Nafallo> Linux is getting WAY to user-friendly ;-)
<janice> benh`: I will try that.
<janice> I have confirmed that I do not have ndiswrapper.
<desp_> I think the marillat repository doesn't have packages for powerpc
<janice> What I need is the URL for the list of packages included in the Ubuntu release. Does anyone know this URL?
<desp_> or at least synaptic complains that it can't find a powerpc specific list there
<desp_> does anyone know if there's a repository with a ppc build of mplayer? or should I just get it myself
<Nafallo> janice: http://ogre.magicalforest.se/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz should do :-)
<Nafallo> hmm, or wait... that isn't what's included on the cd :-/
<Nafallo> janice: browse the cd?
<janice> Nafallo: Thank you for the link. However, I failed to mention that the list I am searching for has links to the actual package that allows one to download them. I will search the CD as you suggest.
<desp_> meh
<phill> Hi, I am having trouble with the fglrx driver. it seems to work, but nothing is 3d accelerated
<phill> glxinfo says i am still suing mesa
<phill> how do i switch?
<janice> Nafallo: nope, not on it.
<Nafallo> janice: I just came to the same conclusion :-P
<Nafallo> janice: btw, that mirror I gave you has slow uplink :-P
<janice> This really is a pickle. I would think that the ndiswrapper would be on the CD.
<Nafallo> janice: not for me, but for everyone else ;-)
<bob2> janice: no way
<bob2> janice: non-Free, unsupportable, the drivers can't be distributed freely anyway
<janice> bob2: I don't need the driver. Just ndiswrapper. I have the driver already on my MSWindows partition.
<nomasteryoda> can't janice just make an apt source and install from there?
<bob2> janice: just the first two points then ;)
<bob2> nomasteryoda: yes
<bob2> or just copy the .debs via cd
<nomasteryoda> that would be the way
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> that too
<bob2> it's not all that hard, but any sort of network access is easier
<nomasteryoda> whats the method to install just packages
<nomasteryoda> dpkg ?
<Nafallo> sudo dpkg -i /media/cdrom/*.deb would do ;-)
<bob2> yeah
<nomasteryoda> cool
<phill> anyone?
<nomasteryoda> i'm posting tips for out lug
<bob2> phill: did you read the wiki page?
<aku> Hi all
<HrdwrBoB> hi
<aku> Can anybody tell me how to alias my eth0 ??
<janice> I apologize to all for being a bit confusing in my request. My request is simply the URL to the ubuntu website that not only lists all the packages of Ubuntu, but allows one to download too.
<bob2> janice: there isn't one
<bob2> janice: because ubuntu has > 10 000 packages
<bob2> janice: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ has all the packages, but you need to know how to find them
<nomasteryoda> our contribution to the effort... comments welcomed.. http://mgalug.org/distros/ubuntu/4.10
<hypa7ia> typo nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> yea?
<hypa7ia> "Ubuntu standS tall"
<janice> bob2: you are getting me close!
<hypa7ia> add the s
<nomasteryoda> lol
* hypa7ia grins
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<bob2> janice: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/004456.html
<hypa7ia> np
<HrdwrBoB> nomasteryoda: excellent
<hypa7ia> there are a couple other typos nomasteryoda :-)
<HrdwrBoB> nomasteryoda: however, I don't recommend setting the root password
<nomasteryoda> yea
<HrdwrBoB> nomasteryoda: sudo -s will give you a root shell when you need one
<nomasteryoda> i know better now
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<nomasteryoda> yea
<hypa7ia> but i'm a pedant, so whatever :-)
<phill> bob2: i followed it precisely
<phill> no luck :(
<phill> no 3d acceleration
<HrdwrBoB> nomasteryoda: and you can also change the res from the computer-> system menu :)
<janice> bob2: Thank you. At least I think. The URL I found is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ Does this look like the correct ndiswrapper-utils file to use?
<bob2> janice: yes
<janice> bob2: Thank you for working with me. I am surely grateful.
<bob2> janice: you're welcome, good luck
<janice> Now, how do I install a deb file in ubuntu?
<aku> Can anybody tell me how to IP aliasing my eth0 ??
<bob2> dpkg -i foo.deb
<bob2> aku: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> (yes I know what ip aliasing is)
<janice> bob2: me bad. I want to install the ndiswrapper-utils deb file.
<bob2> janice: right...dpkg -i whateverthefileiscalled.deb
<nomasteryoda> HrdwrBoB: modding it now... makes more sense
<dasenjo> bob2, is there a documented process tu make a debian package an ubuntu one?? In the distribution ?
<yohannes> any recommendation of tool/app for burning music? /*just like nero*/
<dannoblip> I was under the impression that all non-base packages would work with warty<-?
<timello> Pizbit, thank you, works with xine
<bob2> dasenjo: to make it work or to get it uploaded?
<bob2> yohannes: everyone loves k3b, apparently
<bob2> dannoblip: no, you have no guarantee that a random binary .deb from sid will even install on ubuntu
<janice> Okay, here I go. Install time!
<dasenjo> bob2, really, I want to colaborate .. but I dont find documentation .. I think to get it uploaded ..
<hypa7ia> yay janice!
<bob2> dasenjo: I don't know that there's a system in place yet
<dasenjo> bob2, are you a mantainer ?
<bob2> dasenjo: no.
<bob2> dasenjo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/maintainers
<yohannes> how about gnome toaster? any good?
<janice> Woops! Problem. Ubuntu says it cannot mount my floppy disk. However, I can view the contents on this machine running a different linux distribution. Is there a command I can use to mount the floppy in Ubuntu?
<dannoblip> yohannes - gnometoaster works well, for what it does
<bob2> janice: mount /floppy
<dasenjo> bob2, thanks .. I know the URL .. I just want to talk with a mantainer ..
* |trey| thinks the devs should document more of the packaging policies in the wiki  *nods*
<bob2> dasenjo: #ubuntu-devel
<dannoblip> yohannes - doesnt have all the features in place yet, but does burn isos and data cds well
<bob2> |trey|: erm, why?  follow debian poloicy.
<phill> where are .debs stored when you run apt-get?
<bob2> phill: they're cached in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<phill> thanks
<klasiphyd> is there anything else to try if the binary drive doc doesn't work for ati/nvidia cards?
<yohannes> dannoblip: how about audio cd? good?
<|trey|> yohannes, coaster is nice... look at that too...
<dasenjo> bob2, I see the ligth ... thanks
<yohannes> btw, can i use k3b in gnome? /*newbie*/
<bob2> klasiphyd: ask on the list
<bob2> yohannes: yes
<janice> Ubuntu says that it cannot find /floppy and something about fstab. I think Ubuntu has not configured the floppy for some reason. What to do!
<|trey|> bob2, true... but I suspect most people would expect it to be on Ubuntu's site somewhere...
<|trey|> bob2, maybe even just host the same stuff...
<dannoblip> yohannes - it doesnt have audio in place yet, you'd have to make an mp3->iso with mpg123 first, but im not an expert on that
<yohannes> bob2--> so the only differnence is the GUI right? not the underlying functions
<yohannes> dannoblip --> thanks for the info
<bob2> janice: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt
<|trey|> yohannes, correct, they are still .deb's
<janice> bob2: That did the trick! How will I remember that command? (lol)
<|trey|> dannoblip, cdrecord can do that with --audio... never tried with mpg123
<dannoblip> that just decodes to wav, but yeah not a complete process
<dannoblip> I think thats why gnometoaster doesnt have audio support, because the program is written atop libburn
<dannoblip> and not cdrtools like most others
<janice> Next issue. How do I change to the mounted flopy drive cd /dev/fd0 does not work.
<bob2> janice: cd /mnt
<bob2> /dev/fd0 is the device you've mounted /mnt is where the files appear
<|trey|> janice, mount what from_where to_here
<phill> bob2: pm
<janice> bob2: cd /mnt does now work. It says permission denied. I tried sudo cd /mnt but that does not work either. Have any suggestion? (uh)
<bob2> phill: ?
<|trey|> janice, /dev is kernel space, you want it in userspace  :)
<bob2> janice: "sudo -s", cd /mnt
<phill> bob2: i sentyou a query
<dannoblip> janice - can I ask what dist you are using - assuming ubuntu
<janice> dannoblip: Sure thing! It is Ubuntu Warty 4.10 10-20-2004
<dannoblip> ok and can I ask what your problem is?
<janice> bob2: That sudo -s sure did the trick! I got ndiswrapper-utils installed (at least I think).
<|trey|> dannoblip, janice cannot mount a floppy disk...
<dannoblip> cannot mount or cannot access once mounted
<mercurus> janice: can you run: cat /etc/fstab |grep fd0
<|trey|> dannoblip, neither now, was latter though...
<dannoblip> strange
<janice> |trey|: actually, bob2 came to my rescue. bob2 gave me the commands that enabled me to mount the floppy and access it.
<dannoblip> ok then great
<|trey|> mercurus, I think maybe /floppy doesn't exist... but thats where /etc/fstab points it would seem...
<janice> For some reason, Ubuntu would not mount a vfat floppy disk through the Gnome application (nautilus?)
<mercurus> |trey|: ls -lA /floppy
<|trey|> mercurus, ...
<stuNNed> for stable system should i use 'apt-get upgrade' or 'apt-get dist-upgrade' or it doesn't matter?
<dannoblip> janice- are you running a custom kernel?
<mercurus> janice: it probably means your fstab file is tryiung to "auto"-detect the floppy's file system, set it to "vfat", rather than "auto" and try again.
<janice> The command that got the floppy drive to mount is sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt
<janice> mercurus: how do I set it to default to vfat?
<janice> Do I edit the fstab file?
<|trey|> janice, should be able to do mount /floppy worst case... or auto loaded best case...
<dannoblip> janice - only edit fstab if you want the floppy mounted on startup
<|trey|> janice, you can just 'mkdir /floppy' then fstab wouldn't complain...
<dannoblip> nevermind i was confused as to the question
<janice> |trey| If I mkdir /floppy, that would enable gnome to mount it if I double click the floppy icon in nautilus?
<mercurus> janice: yes
<dannoblip> if you mkdir /floppy  you are just making a directory to suit you as a mount point
<|trey|> janice, should, yes... right click > mount volume though...
<dannoblip> then you dont use the general purpose /mnt
<mercurus> btw, the mount point should be /media/floppy
<mercurus> or /media/floppy0
<dannoblip> yeah but show me a LSB compliant system that I run and I'll show you a warty warthog
<|trey|> dannoblip, that was manual because fstab didn't work... fstab is already set to /floppy and so would be easier to fix with mkdir  :/
<dannoblip> alright
<mercurus> |trey|: if you want floppies to co-operate with nautilus, use /media/floppy
<dannoblip> I have a tendency to blither
<bob2> phill: please don't, and I don't see it anyway
<bob2> janice: cool
<|trey|> mercurus, I dunno... she listed the error has saying couldn't access /floppy not /media/floppy though...
<|trey|> s/has/as
<dannoblip>  /media is a hub for mount points suggested in the LSB 2.0
<mercurus> |trey|: an error caused by a manual mount attempt, no ?
<|trey|> [21:25]  <janice> Ubuntu says that it cannot find /floppy and something about fstab. I think Ubuntu has not configured the floppy for some reason. What to do!
<phill> bob2: sorry. how do i enable direct rendering for the fglrx drivers? currently is says it is not
<mercurus> mine worked out of the box just then ...
<bob2> phill: no idea, I don't use binary drivers
<bob2> phill: try asking on the list
<phill> the list?
<janice> I just noticed something different between the Ubuntu liveCD and the Full Release. In the LiveCD the MSWindows partitions were already mounted and I could browse them easily. However, with the Full Release, they are not mounted and I cannot browse them. Is this the way it should be?
<bob2> phill: /topic
<dannoblip> phill- you have dri enabled in your XF86Config-4"?
<phill> dannoblip: i think so, the dri module is listed as one to be loaded
<dannoblip> and yet you have binary... ati?? drivers?
<|trey|> janice, you can use the same /etc/fstab if you'd like... just cp the/file over...
<phill> dannoblip: yes binary ati
<dannoblip> phill- if you have the kernel modules installed, and insmodded, try doing a XFree86 -configure
<dannoblip> then take a look at what the options are by default for XF86
<dannoblip> or have you looked in that direction?
<phill> no, i haven't. i will have to shutdown x to do that though, yes?
<dannoblip> yeah you will
<dannoblip> assuming you are using an x11 irc client
<dannoblip> try bitchx
<dannoblip> then you could talk and not have X runnign
<phill> i'm using screen+irssi via ssh on another box, so no worries
<|trey|> dannoblip, bah... irssi.
<phill> i will brb and try that
<dannoblip> ok
<dannoblip> |trey| I used to run slackware, so gimme a break
<dannoblip> its all personal taste
<|trey|> dannoblip, what does that mean? "I used to run slackware" too  :/
<paulproteus> It is possible to do all this with X running.
<dannoblip> well I can tell you what it doesnt mean: it doesnt mean that Im trying to insinuate experience through stating abjective opinions on arbitrary command line programs
<|trey|> paulproteus, no kidding?  ;)
<dannoblip> im just saying that bitchx always came on default install
<janice> |trey|: please forgive me (I am a new Ubuntu user). Which file do I copy exactly?
<nomasteryoda> as for Ubuntu and Xfree86, I had an odd problem today
<paulproteus> The XFree86 -configure step should be doable with X running, from a text terminal.
<nomasteryoda> on one HD it would install perfectly...on the other it installed but wouldn't log into X
<nomasteryoda> very odd
<thoreauputic> janice: the /etc/fstab file :)
<|trey|> janice, if you mounted it to /media/cdrom, it would be 'sudo cp /media/cdrom/etc/fstab /etc/fstab'
* Se7h <X-GueSt> //say $decode(*4V] B971O/4=A>0``) <Sobeto> Sobeto=Gay <Sobeto> hahaha <X-GueSt> xD
<phill> dannoblip: it got unresolved symbol errors
<|trey|> Se7h, never do that again.
<Adrenal> how well does ubuntu handle media, and by media, i mean avi's and mpeg4's
<Se7h> ups
<Se7h> wasn't suppose to come to this network
<phill> adrenal: fine aslong as you switch to totem-xine
<dannoblip> phill- can you msg me the erro
<Striss> adnans, they work fine for me in MPlayer
<|trey|> Adrenal, depends if you have mplayer installed or not...
<Adrenal> is mplayer good or bad?
<Striss> i've never made any use of totem-xine, i dont like it
<phill> dannoblip: i will try
<Striss> mplayer is great
<Striss> its a godsend
<|trey|> Adrenal, better then good.
<dannoblip> or throw it on pastebin.com
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> what about mp3's?
<|trey|> Adrenal, when working, its all you need for pr0n  8)
<Adrenal> lol
<bob2> Adrenal: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Striss> adnans, plenty of mp3 players
<janice> |trey|: I am clueless. I think I just mounted it to /mnt. Is that correct bob2 ?
<Striss> xmms, rhythmbox, beep
<nomasteryoda> Adrenal: mplayer will even allow you to view the movie trailers at apple.com...
<hypa7ia> i think we need a faq like fedorafaq.org
<nomasteryoda> with the w32codecs of course
<|trey|> janice, no, the livecd... mount /media/cdrom
<|trey|> nomasteryoda, in Ubuntu, they are part of the package, the way its meant to be  :)
<bob2> janice: right
<nomasteryoda> |trey| nice
<nomasteryoda> package deals beat the other method of hunting it all down
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu rocks
<Adrenal> ah cheers
<Adrenal> ok
<Adrenal> what about games
<Adrenal> how well does cedga work?
<Adrenal> *cedega
<Striss> never tried it, dunno what it is
<bob2> you'd have to ask transgaming
<nomasteryoda> very limited games...yea
<bob2> but it should work as well on ubuntu as it does anywhere
<nomasteryoda> xmame
<Seek187> I wish I could install ubintu :(
<|trey|> Adrenal, its not as good as running natively...
<Striss> why cant you?
<nomasteryoda> Seek187: why not install?
<Seek187> After it installs the base system and after the first reboot it tries to load and it has a FATAL error
<Striss> what system?
<janice> bob2: Thanks. |Trey|: Okay, I think I get it.
<nomasteryoda> Adrenal: and with the plugin to mozilla for mplayer, you can even do fullscreen movies
<bob2> janice: is it working now?
<Seek187> I don't remember what it is im going to recreate it again in a min
<bob2> Seek187: please file a bug or ask on the list
<Striss> Seek187, what kinda system are you running?
<Seek187> ok
<WX> how do i go about making courier-imap run as the postfix user?
<Seek187> um
<nomasteryoda> Seek187: did you check the hard drive for problems?
<nomasteryoda> i've seen that before
<bob2> WX: don't do that
<Seek187> no ill try that next
<nomasteryoda> Hirem's boot cd tools do a good job
<Skif> WX: you probably don't want to do that.... I use cyrus-imap, and postfix talks to it over lmtp via a socket owned by the mail group... postfix and cyrus both run as members of that group
<|trey|> bob2, she wanted Windows accessable at boot like on LiveCD... I was gonna get her to boot the LiveCD and cp its fstab stuff over to the installed system...
<Seek187> it's a asus motherboard with a 2.5 celreon I think
<|trey|> bob2, not a good idea it would seem... :(
<|trey|> She would need to reboot first *nods*
<Seek187> Ill get the error in a minute
<bob2> goddamn my ibook runs hot
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bob2> I'm going to need water cooling summer
<Seek187> brb
<bob2> I wonder how it will like being hosed down
<nomasteryoda> needs a "caution: this unit gets very hot" "Not to be used on the Laptop"
<nomasteryoda> lol
<|trey|> bob2, haha... put it in the fridge while its not in use  8)
<bob2> heh
<liten> frozen lcd displays kinda .. rock :P
<bob2> nomasteryoda: it actually blows out enough hot air to make me sweay
<janice> bob2: I can now view the contents of the floppy drive. However, I have run into another problem, which is that the MSWindows partitions are not mounte.
<bob2> yeah, when you take the liquid out of LCD...
<bob2> janice: do you know what device they are?
<WX> Skif, im having problems getting courier-imap to read the mail dirs
<|trey|> bob2, LiveCD mounts them... easier to just have her use that no?
<WX> gives me an error *cannon chdir 'maildir'*
<bob2> WX: http://kirby.insanegenius.net/postfix.html
<bob2> |trey|: apparently not
<Skif> WX: make sure the user it runs as is in the same group as the ower of the mail dirs
<Skif> WX: and make sure postfix is too, of course
<WX> ok
<|trey|> bob2, well... she didn't even try... I told her to but I don't think she wanted to or something I guess  :(
<janice> Yes, hda1, hda5 and hda6
<don> I'm having problems mounting hdb1 to a folder on my desktop.
<rublind> Don?
<don> here
<WX> Skif, it appears that courier runs as root... by default; is this possible? at least that's what ps makes me think
<rublind> m'kay.
<bob2> don: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<bob2> janice: as do you you
<rublind> bob2: isn't that just to make it so it's mounted when you start up?
<Skif> WX: dunno... I like standards compliance, so I use cyrus :)
<bob2> rublind: well, sort of...if it's not in there then you need to specify all the details whenevrre you mount it
<Skif> WX: look at your courier conf file; is there a setting for "user/group to run as"?
<|trey|> janice, sudo fdisk -l ... see if any say ntfs or mention fat... mount those, come back if you get in trouble  :)
<rublind> bob2: I think first he wants to make it work, then he can edit /etc/fstab (I'm not sure he knows what to put even, I know I don't)
<don> How do I edit /etc/fstab
<rublind> nano /etc/fstab
<yohannes> hi, just install k3b successfully. during launch, it requires me to input a root passwd to maintain recording stability. as far as i remember, we use sudo explicitly and never set up a root acct. any thought?
<don> ah, I was thinking nino :\
<rublind> Hah/
<|trey|> rublind, look in the file... its pretty straight forward...
<hypa7ia> hey, i'm editing /etc/fstab, my win partition was set to mount with <options> default but this made it root-only.  should it be user, noauto instead?  that's what i keep seeing in my google results
<rublind> |trey|: but there are things you could do that are non-standard.
<|trey|> rublind, there are more options that man fstab tells about...
<bob2> yohannes: krb sucks, there's a page on the wiki about it
<bob2> hypa7ia: ntfs or vfat?
<hypa7ia> vfat bob2
<rublind> |trey|: Can you give a sample of what the line should look like? (for reference)
<bob2> hypa7ia: umask=002 in the options field
<|trey|> hypa7ia, there isn't a space either way... what you have would make it accessable to regular users and not mount on boot...
<janice> |trey|: It is fat, not ntfs. The MSWindows is MSWin98SE
<hypa7ia> thanks |trey| and bob2 :-)
<bob2> janice: you want to add a line like this:
<|trey|> <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> is what the file says... last two are usually always '0'...
<hypa7ia> oh, noauto, duh... *kicks self*
<bob2> /dev/hda1 /mnt/whereyouwantit/ vfat defaults,umask=002 0 0
<phill> Hi, has anyone had any success with 3D acceleration and the ATi binary drivers?
<hypa7ia> yeah, i've got that far, just didn't know what to put for options
<bob2> phill: lots of people have.  if you can't get it to work, ask on the list
<bob2> hypa7ia: umask=002
<phill> the users list?
<rublind> Anyone know when the Ubuntu CD's are shipping?
<hypa7ia> got it bob2 :-)
<bob2> phill: yes.
<bob2> rublind: in a couple of weeks
<|trey|> hypa7ia, /dev/something /somewhere/here fstype user,noauto 0 0
<rublind> bob2: I am impatient. >_<
<hypa7ia> |trey|: but i do want auto :-)
<|trey|> hypa7ia, then auto instead...
<bob2> auto is the default
<thoreauputic> |trey|: Bob2 already told her - you are just confusing the issue
<bob2> and make sure you know what trhe consequences of "user" are.
<hypa7ia> does umask=002 == user in this case?
<bob2> no
<|trey|> thoreauputic, ahh... didn't even see  :(
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: allows read write permissions
<hypa7ia> which one, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic>  umask=002
<|trey|> hypa7ia, that would make user and group have full rights, and everyone else have read only...
<bob2> if you're sking for clarification on something I've said, please direct it at me
* billytwowilly is upgrading to hoary
<billytwowilly> any horror stories about upgrading to hoary?
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: , bob2, sorry I butted in
<Pizbit> billytwowilly: Yes
<|trey|> bob2, user in mount options = allows user to mount and umount, correct?
<mercurus> |trey|: yes
<billytwowilly> Pizbit, fill me in;)
<Pizbit> billytwowilly: Only really do it if you know how to fix anything.
<Pizbit> billytwowilly: gnome-panel dead is one I remember
<billytwowilly> darn.. I can always downgrade though right?
<Pizbit> No
* billytwowilly will wait then.
<Pizbit> Only if you reinstall.
* mercurus goes to submit a bug report :)
<rublind> How do you mount a windows drive (XP) so that it's not owned by root?
<billytwowilly> fart. I wanted x.org and xchat 2.4 real bad
<|trey|> billytwowilly, just make sure to seperate /home out for important stuff  :)
<rublind> mount -t ntfs -o rublind /dev/hdb1 /home/rublind/Desktop/HDD2 ?
<mercurus> rublind: -o uid=1001,gid=101 or similar
<|trey|> billytwowilly, no xorg yet... Xchat 2.4 and GNOME 2.9 are in though  :)
<rublind> Thanks.
<hypa7ia> 2.9, neat
<billytwowilly> yah, I have /home as a seperate partition;) It's my home directory from all the way back in mandrake 7.2;)
<hypa7ia> bob2, back to my previous q (sorry to have gotten things confused there): would it then be better to just allow my user to rw the drive?  so defaults,$me ?
<|trey|> hypa7ia, I was kinda worried when I saw it... rarely run devel de's... but its actually quite stable  :)
<billytwowilly> |trey|, right now they're doing a huge merge back with debian right? Should I wait a week and everything will have calmed down?
<bob2> thoreauputic: I wasn't refering to you :)
<bob2> |trey|: yes, and some tother things, man mount
<bob2> hypa7ia: defaults,uid, does nothing.  you can use the uid=your_id thing if you like
<bob2> umask=002 lets anyone write to it
<|trey|> billytwowilly, the actual merge is done... things such as Xorg will come in in time, and GNOME 2.9 as I said is also new...
<billytwowilly> ok, so it's somewhat safe to upgrade now?
<billytwowilly> I'm not big on fixing things, but I really wanted xchat 2.4
<|trey|> billytwowilly, still upgrading packages due to it not being frozen, but the merge is complete...
<|trey|> billytwowilly, if you are paranoid, no... at least wait till after Xorg is in safely  :)
<billytwowilly> heh, when do you think xorg will be in safely? hmm. I probably can't upgrade to xorg until ati releases drivers for that anyway
* |trey| doesn't have much of importance that isn't on CD's...
<|trey|> billytwowilly, I would say wait like 2 weeks from now, depending on how paranoid... should have enough bug fixes by then to be safe to upgrade to  :)
<rublind> I mounted a hard drive to a folder on the desktop, and when I open that folder I get an error "No permissions," how do I fix this?
<billytwowilly> nifty.
<|trey|> rublind, thats strange, you mounted with -o rublind, so you should have had sufficiant rights...
<rublind> I don't know why.
<billytwowilly> |trey|, I switched from suse because I wanted the constant upgrades of debian with a better installer, then I read about the not upgrading except for once every six months and I thought "BASTARD!";) But if the devel branch is as stable as debian unstable it should be good still
<BrittBS> |trey|: you say 2.9 is in hoary?
<|trey|> BrittBS, yup  :)
<BrittBS> |trey|: odd, i did updates on 2 machines today to hoary and gnome-about still reports 2.8.1
<GnuHippy> what is the latest version of Gnome?
<jdub> 2.8
<jdub> well, 2.8.1 strictly
<|trey|> BrittBS, partial... some things here are 2.8.x too... gnome-applets, gnome-media and simular are 2.9... base packages like gnome-session and gnome-about as you said is still 2.8
<jdub> 2.9.1 is also out, but it's on the devel branch
<|trey|> jdub, she was asking about hoary  ;)
<jdub> and not all of the modules have been released (notably, not gnome-desktop/panel/session)
<jdub> |trey|: i know. answer still applies.
<BrittBS> ah, cool
<billytwowilly> so is 2.9 the gnome devel release or is it an actual new release?
<|trey|> billytwowilly, GNOME devel is always odd minor number...
<jdub> billytwowilly: odd minor numbers indicate development releases
<rublind> |trey|: any ideas?
<ttikk> what is the broadcom number to call
<billytwowilly> ok. just like the kernel. nifty
<ttikk> to bitch about wifi specs ?
* billytwowilly is a kde user trying gnome out
<klasiphyd> this may be dumb but.. is there an i686 kernel? uname -a says its using an i386 kernel but the machine is i686 ..?
* GnuHippy loves gnome now
<jdub> klasiphyd: install linux-686
<rublind> http://www.allowe.com/sight/images/XboxPortable.jpg <-- Mmmm Microsoft
* billytwowilly has a love hate relationship with gnome. There are several things that really piss me off.
<klasiphyd> ok thats what i thought
<Pizbit> jdub: Yeah, it's kinda odd the installer chose 386 when the cpu is an amd xp(k6 I think)
<|trey|> rublind, nope sorry... afaik, it should have worked... bob2, rublind is getting permission denied with 'mount -t something -o defaults,rublind blah foo'
* GnuHippy wonders what billtwowilly is have trouble with
<jdub> Pizbit: k7. it's not always right to make that choice.
<klasiphyd> when i try to use fglrx, x crashes saying cannot init agp ..is it possible agp support isn't in the kernel?
<Pizbit> jdub: o_O? Why's that?
<billytwowilly> klasiphyd, did you read the ubuntu wiki? there's somethign there about agp errors like that I think
<jdub> Pizbit: safety.
<klasiphyd> billytwowilly, i did, i'll look again
<billytwowilly> klasiphyd, hmm, nope, not in there. I must have read it elsewhere
<billytwowilly> I'll dig around and see if I can find it again.
<klasiphyd> i remember what your talking about
<x0563511> runlevel 1 is single user, console only right?
<x0563511> and 3 is the normal level?
<guptan> can somebody tell me rar utility package name?
<Skif> x0563511: runlevel S is single user
<seek187> Wow! it installed this time
<seek187> Very slick nice install :)
<klasiphyd> billytwowilly, is it http://ati.com/support/infobase/linuxhowto-ati.html that your looking for
<Skif> x0563511: 2 is full gui everything
<x0563511> init 2 did nothing
<|trey|> billytwowilly, any complaints you might have... jdub is release manager, so he's as good a person as anyone to have reading your opinion  ;)
* seek187 likes
<x0563511> but, init 1 got me to maintainence mode
<x0563511> and init 3 got me back to GUI
<Skif> x0563511: maybe you did something interesting to yours; in mine /etc/rc2.d has S99gdm
<billytwowilly> klasiphyd, I don't remember. I just remember reading something about that agp error while trying to get my ati mobility radeon 9700 working. Sorry.
<Skif> which means that gdm should start as the last thing in init level 2
<x0563511> is something odd going on with my installation? I just installed off of the install CD i dowlnoaded today
<hypa7ia> billytwowilly: what laptop are you on
<Skif> x0563511: in fact, rc3.d and rc2.d have exactly the same contents for me
<billytwowilly> |trey|, it's not complaints about how it's packaged. It's complaints about other things. 1) nautilus. Make it easy to turn off the error not letting me play .wmv files because they have another format inside them (asf). I need a drop down file system menu like the quickbrowser in kde. That thing was gold
<phill> Hi, does anyone know what this error means in myxfree log? Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o":  No symbols found
<phill> it happens when it tries to load libGlcore
<x0563511> Skif, maybe it's set up differently be default now?
<Skif> x0563511: possibly, but I rather doubt it
* Skif looks to fabbione or jdub for confirmation
<billytwowilly> hypa7ia, compal cl-56 rebranded as a ttx laptop. centrino dothan 1.7 ghz, 512 MB ram, 80 gb 5400 rpm drive, dvd-r/cdr/ ati mobility radeon 9700 w/128 MB ram
<x0563511> Skif, hmm... i have changed little, and i just installed off of the lates official ISO
<billytwowilly> oh yah, and wireless iwp2200 of course
<hypa7ia> ha, cool, that's almost exactly my setup
<Skif> x0563511: does your /etc/rc2.d directory have S99gdm?
<x0563511> Skif, no idea, im a semi-newb
<x0563511> let me check
<Skif> x0563511: and when you boot, by default does gdm start?
<billytwowilly> hmm. yah, init 3 doesn't shut down x anymore.. that is kind of lame too.
<hypa7ia> asus m6b 1.6 / 1024 / 80gb / dvd-cdrw / radeon 9700 64mb ipw2200
<|trey|> billytwowilly, You can turn off Spatial... then you get a "Tree" view option... I am sure you can turn off that prompt in gconf-editor if you search... they are just not the defaults...
<Skif> x0563511: in that case, don't play around with 'init <foo>', just use it as it comes :)
<jdub> billytwowilly: debian runlevels do not work the same way as red hat runlevels.
<billytwowilly> hypa7ia, yours looks nicer than mine, but I probably paid less for mine;)
<x0563511> Skif, yes, it does
<jdub> billytwowilly: the error you're getting with the wmv files is a bug that needs to be fixed.
<hypa7ia> billytwowilly: quite possibly... but i got mine barebones and didn't pay the M$ tax :-)
<Skif> x0563511: if it hurts when you do that, then, um, stop doing that?
<billytwowilly> jdub, can I turn off that prompt? that's just irritating. I know if I'm opening something that will mess up my system too bad or not;)
<jdub> billytwowilly: no, it's a bug that needs to be fixed.
<|trey|> jdub, Seems they went to a lot of effort to write the error though... its got a lot of text etc warning about it being unsafe...
<x0563511> arg! is there a way to get gnome to behave more like WinXP (windows open in same window, not new... apps appear on RIGHT of task bar, not left)
<billytwowilly> hypa7ia, me too;)
<x0563511> Skif, i had to, to install the nvidia binaries
<mbb_> anyone have time/inclination to help me get wireless working? Dlink G650, works with Mepis live CD. Not with Warty (so far!)
<jdub> |trey|: yes, in the right situations, it's good protection. the dialogue itself is not a bug, of course.
<|trey|> jdub, would be nice to have a "trust media" option or so... but untrusted should still prompt  :)
<BrittBS> x0563511: to turn of spatial file browsing, under Edit-Preferences, then Behavior, tick Always open in browser windows
<Skif> x0563511: *shrug* I don't have any nvidia hardware, so I'll take your word for it, but last time I wanted to, I don't recall having to muck with that... I just compiled the kernel bits, rebooted, and poof it was there.
<jdub> |trey|: no, the solution is to fix the bug. not provide a workaround.
<Skif> Admittedly, that was, what, 4 years ago?  Maybe 5?
<thoreauputic> x0563511: and you can move stuff around on the taskbar
<billytwowilly> jdub, yah, it seems like they put it in on purpose, but then forgot that wmv has asf video. I'd like to just turn it off.
<x0563511> Skif, the nvidia installer wines about X running, you have to shut it down first
<Skif> ah
<|trey|> jdub, I don't understand how its a bug  :(
<billytwowilly> nvidia hardware is cake to install
<jdub> |trey|: the dialogue appearing in that situation is a bug, because the media types should be understood.
<x0563511> Well, im running windows still, and just learning linux, so i will take as many similarities (at first) as i can
<Skif> I didn't use that, I just downloaded the "source" (including lame binary module), compiled, and installed
* billytwowilly has a gforce3 in his former desktop now server
<|trey|> jdub, ahh... I can see the bug there  :)
<x0563511> arg... im trying to compile something, and i keep downloading just the libraries, not the dev libriaries.
<Skif> I must be the only person in the world that likes spatial nautilus, but maybe I'm just nostaglic for mac os 6.8.1
<x0563511> not that thats a problem
<x0563511> but when i make the same mistake 5 times...
<thoreauputic> x0563511: try playing with middle click on your task bar launchers - you can shift them around
<hypa7ia> Skif: i like it :-)
<BrittBS> Skif: nah, I love spatial :)
<x0563511> thoreauputic, no effect. I have a 3 button, USB mouse, emulate3button set to false
<billytwowilly> oh yah, and gnome doesn't appear to have the middle click/right click on maximize to vertically or horizontally maximize a window, which was awesome in kde
<|trey|> Skif, I find ctrl+l useful... that pretty much takes care of all the problems I had at first with it  :)
<x0563511> thoreauputic, but emulate3button was true by default, till i cought it while updating my XF86config-4 for nvidia
<Skif> x0563511: unless this changed from the preview, the default icons on the taskbar are locked; you have to right-click and select "unlock" to be able to move them.
<x0563511> er, im talking about the bottom bar, the one that shows running windows
* Skif didn't mind this very much
<Skif> Ohmer, that one
<Skif> erik, bah nick completion
<Skif> bah bah
* x0563511 has bad gnome vocabulary
* Skif forces nick completion only for :
<|trey|> jdub, should have a File > Location menu item though... would be easier to find that dialogue...
<Skif> er, is this working
<Skif> hurrah
<jdub> |trey|: ?
<Skif> jdub: for nautilus
<|trey|> jdub, for ctrl+l in nautilus  :)
<x0563511> yay XMMS is building (finally). I dont like that built in music application AT ALL
<BrittBS> |trey|: file->open location
<jdub> |trey|: File > Open Location...   Ctrl+L
<jdub> ^ the exact text in the menu
<|trey|> Ahh... I knew that...
<jdub> x0563511: why didn't you install the xmms binaries?
<Skif> x0563511: I don't mind it, I actually like it better than xmms, but then I run my desktop at work at 1600x1200, and xmms is bloody unreadable at that resolution
<billytwowilly> hmm. rythmbox is taking forever to scan all my mp3s... it's been an hour.. I only have 16 GB.. come on..
<x0563511> jdub, every time ive done that, gnome complaines about copywrites and wont play mp3s. when i build xmms from source, the plugin is built and i have no issues
<klasiphyd> how do i update grub if i don't have grub-update
* |trey| doesn't use file managers that much.. usually just shell...
<jdub> x0563511: when you've done that on fedora, sure.
<hypa7ia> billytwowilly: something is wrong methinks.  only took me like 1 min for 5 gb
<x0563511> jdub, not like i like mp3, but i dont really feel keen on converting my 900mb+ 35 hour DJDawn collection
<jdub> x0563511: it merely requires the mp3 plugin, which is installed by default.
<billytwowilly> well, it's over the network as well, via nfs..
* x0563511 smacks self
<jdub> x0563511: it is xmms showing that dialogue, not gnome, because the mp3 plugin is not there
<Skif> |trey|: me, too; I tried at first, and I just end saying 'bah' and going to a shell anyway
<seek187> hmmm shouldn't there be more apt sources ? I dont have mplayer or nothing in Synaptcs????
<x0563511> jdub, ya, i know. Dummy MP3 plugin
<x0563511> jdub, oh well, its building already, so...
<jdub> x0563511: so you should stop it and install the version provided by ubuntu
<|trey|> Skif, I just don't like clicking that much... I don't want to move my arm, its comfortable  :(
<don> Any reason why I'm getting: chown: changing group of `/home/don/Desktop/HDD2': Read-only file system
<x0563511> jdub, just as well, cause it borked up. I got synaptic DLing it now
<|trey|> don, yes, its read only...
<don> The folder or the actual drive..?
<|trey|> don, that dir...
<seek187> how do I download mplayer??
<x0563511> why is that read only? You mean i can't change whats on my "start menu" (windows user, deal with me...)
<Thock> Could anyone give me a little help with WartyWarthog and WiFi? i can't get my PCMICA card detected and working.
<|trey|> seek187, add multiverse and 'apt-get install mplayer-686' (or -nogui, -386, or k6)
<don> trey, I've tried chmod'ing it to 777 numerous times.
<kapputu> hi all
<seek187> multiverse hmmm ok
<|trey|> don, mount -o umask=000,defaults
<seek187> ohhhh I see ok thanks
<|trey|> uhh, sudo mount
<thoreauputic> x0563511: windows must be the only OS where you click "start" when you wanrt to stop...
<don> perfect!
<x0563511> ok... im having an issue
<seek187> lol
<x0563511> im trying to mount my windows partition (NTFS) to /windows
<x0563511> i made the windows mountpoint, and it mounts properly
<seek187> me to :/
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I never shut down anyways... and you can just hit power button breifly to shut down "correctly"...
<x0563511> but whenever i try to open it... i don't have the "permissions" to access it, but the sudo prompt does it fine
<don> trey, I can view it in the actual folder, but it's still read only. Is it because it's NTFS?
<x0563511> chmod a+rx /windows does not help
<janice> mercurus: Thank you for all the help. It is much, much appreciated.
<|trey|> don, ahh... yes...
<don> I thought so
<|trey|> don, there is a project to modify files located on an ntfs partition, not sure if there are packages for Ubuntu though...
<don> A friend told me the name of one package, let me see if I can find that
* billytwowilly is a bit confused about gaim.
<|trey|> thoreauputic, and on Unix based systems... you actually start init 0...
<thoreauputic> |trey|: captive, I think it's called - but it's experimental at this stage I believe
<billytwowilly> how do I make gaim not pop up chat windows automagically? I'd rather get a warning or something
<don> "you can use the wrapper driver around ntfs.sys, that one is safe"
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I believe so yes...
<x0563511> anyone?
<thoreauputic> |trey|: I actually type shutdown -h now , which seems logical - or `halt`
<seek187> I have the same problem as x0563511 also
<janice> I want to thank everyone for helping me tonight. I look forward to learning Ubuntu. I will be sure to come back and help others as I learn this new distribution.
<don> Is there a quick way to install apache through ubuntu?
<don> +php/mysql
<|trey|> thoreauputic, what do you think that does? it starts all the kill scripts in /etc/rc2.d
<BrittBS> don: apt-get install apache2
<x0563511> dur!
<mercurus> janice: no worries, all sorted ?
<x0563511> i don't even need to get on THIS machines NTFS
<x0563511> can i mount a samba share?
<thoreauputic> |trey|: yes, yes, I'm aware of that... thank you for sharing
<|trey|> uhh... rc0.d even  :/
<BrittBS> x0563511: check out Network under Computer
<x0563511> BrittBS, i need to connect to c$, a hidden share
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I just think every OS does a job  :/
<thoreauputic> |trey|: to mimic windows, set default runlevel to 6 ;)
<x0563511> BrittBS, i can do it by typing it in manually, so is there a way to mount that directory to an empty one on my linux box?
<don> BrittBS, PHP and MySQL?
<thoreauputic> </joke>
<x0563511> thoreauputic, evil...
<thoreauputic> hehehe
<BrittBS> don: apt-get intall libapache2-mod-php4
<x0563511> thoreauputic, honestly, its not THAT bad. but it pisses me off when windows takes 3 min to disable and re-enable my LAN link (no more than 3 SECONDS in ubuntu)
<don> do I need to add anything on for it to automatically detect MySQL?
<BrittBS> don: use apt-cache search (from cli) or synaptic to do searches for packages btw
<don> k
<|trey|> x0563511, try waiting around on a RIS image or dcpromo sometime...
<thoreauputic> x0563511: I know, actually XP isn't *too* bad - I'm not an OS bigot :)
<BrittBS> x0563511: yes, /etc/fstab
<|trey|> x0563511, compared to editing a single file and restarting samba, its a pain to dcpromo  :(
<x0563511> BrittBS, will it mount the following fstab line? "smb://L103/c$    /windows    ntfs    ro,noauto,user  0  0"?
<BrittBS> x0563511: not sure, i haven't done that myself
<mercurus> heh, gnome-applets disk mount really doesn't like mounting non-existant CDs ...
<x0563511> "Can't get address for smb" when i try "mount smb://L103/c$ /windows"
<mercurus> x0563511: is L103 in your hosts file, or is it resolveable by Samba through WINS or DNS ?
<seek187> hmmm still no mplayer after adding universe branches
<mercurus> oh, btw ... the syntax is
<x0563511> mercurus, its resolvable through netbios (WINS, i think)
<aitrus> you're using the wrong syntax
<mercurus> mount -t smbfs //L103/c /windows
<x0563511> mercurus, as is, the station is being recognised under network as L103
<mercurus> aitrus: mplayer is a legally dubious package ... so it is part of the marillat  repository
<x0563511> mercurus, the $ is required, its a part of the share name
<x0563511> mercurus, makes it appear hidden (its the hidden administrative share)
<|trey|> x0563511, make sure smbfs module is loaded... mount -t smbfs //some/where/in/domain /to/the/local/machine should work...
<aitrus> mercurus: i have no idea what you are talking about.  i was referring to the smb mount issue
<seek187> how do I add that repository?
<RuffianSoldier> #syntax -f
<janice> Okay, now I have done it. I am messing Ubuntu up and I need help.
<|trey|> mercurus, mplayer is in multiverse...
<x0563511> smbfs is not there... how do i get it?
<mercurus> x0563511: hmm ... I don't like NetBIOS and window's pechant for "$"s ... not quite sure ... maybe escape it ... or unhide it
<thoreauputic> aitrus: his message was for seek187, I think
<mercurus> aitrus: aye, sorry ... I meant to say seek187 :)
<seek187> heh
<aitrus> ehh... yeah.  =)
<mercurus> janice: ?
<|trey|> seek187, activate multiverse in synaptics tools > repository... then search for mplayer and install at will  :)
<janice> I cannot log in as a user anymore. I edited the one user in the User and Groups
<don> Gah, how do you make a new file in the command prompt
<x0563511> mercurus, well, gnome can read it fine using SMB://L103/c$
<|trey|> x0563511, modprobe smbfs
<seek187> I seen universe in synaptics but thats it
<janice> Specifically, I changed the original user 'ahood1' to just 'ahood'
<mercurus> x0563511: yes ... but that doesn't mean Samba will like the syntax ...
<x0563511> i found smbfs on synaptic, it wasnt installed
<mercurus> janice: what did you change about the user ?
<|trey|> seek187, in that same text field, type [space]  multiverse and reload
<x0563511> mercurus, ill test it with mount before i fstab it
<thoreauputic> don: touch <file. to create an empty file, use abn editor to make one with content
<stuNNed_> will mozilla sunbird ever be added to ubuntu repo's?
<jdub> x0563511: you mentioned something about the window list being weird?
<don> k
<mercurus> mount -t smbfs //L103/c\$ /windows
<janice> I think I also changed the directory setting /home/ahood1 to /home/ahood, but I did not actually create the /home/ahood directory.
<x0563511> i get this after it askes for a password: "7650: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)"
<nevyn> thoreauputic: what's wrong with touch file?
<x0563511> and i know i typed the password correctly
<thoreauputic> don: sorry touch <file> , edit
<|trey|> stuNNed_, probably when its considered more stable... although likely not a default candidate due to overlap with Evolution...
<mercurus> janice: ok, edit /etc/passwd and change it back
<aitrus> x0563511: -o username=theuser%thepass
<mercurus> then try and login again
<janice> So, when I try to log in, I get a message saying that it cannot log in because the directory does not exist.
<seek187> lol now im getting confused
<thoreauputic> nevyn: err nothing
<seek187> text field?
<mercurus> that said, a user with no home directory should still be able to log in.
<nevyn> mercurus: not to X
<seek187> I just checked universe
<thoreauputic> nevyn ?
<x0563511> no change
<seek187> it added more stuff but not that
<mercurus> nevyn: ah of course :) I still think shell far too often.
<x0563511> hmm
<janice> mercurus: can I do this from a terminal?
<don> thoreauputic, it's still not creating it..?
<x0563511> aitrus, got it
<mercurus> janice: yes, manually edit /etc/passwd as root and change the /home/ahood to /home/ahood1
<thoreauputic> don: it must. What command did you use?
<|trey|> x0563511, also, on top of mount smbfs, apt-get install smbfs...
<x0563511> aitrus, have to leave it at -o username=<user> and enter the password at prompt
<mercurus> or whatever the directory was called
<don> touch phpinfo.php
<aitrus> x0563511: you can trying -o username=theuser,password=thepass
<aitrus> x0563511: err... you can try
<seek187> Ohhhhh nevermind I get it I got multiverse to work now thanks
<thoreauputic> don: OK - what does ls -l phpinfo.php say in that dir?
<don> ls: phpinfo.php: No such file or directory
<|trey|> aitrus, that would be better done via kerberos (default for windows), or maybe gpg if its all windows...
<x0563511> aitrus,  nope.
<thoreauputic> don: touch gives no error messages?
<janice> mercurus: how do I edit manually from a terminal? Do I use vi? I need a simple way (hehe)
<don> touch: cannot touch `phpinfo.php': No such file or directory
<x0563511> aitrus, Well, maybe ill just run an FTP server instead, mount that or something
<|trey|> aitrus, not really safe to be transmitting a password in pure text...
<x0563511> |trey|, its windows... it gets transmitted anyways
<|trey|> s/if its all windows/if its all linux... blah
<thoreauputic> don: what are you wanting to do? create and edit that file?
<janice> mercurus: Or do I just type edit /etc/passwd?
<jdub> x0563511: you had a comment about the window list?
<x0563511> huh?
<don> just create a php file in my /var/www/
<billytwowilly> If I want something to run on user login (ie mount /mnt/hc) where would I put that?
<mercurus> janice: vim is probably your best option
<aitrus> |trey|: yeah... it would be better overall if it wasn't mounted at all using smb cause of uid/permission issues... =)
<thoreauputic> don: try sudo touch instead
<don> I am :P
<aitrus> |trey|: but you're right... i just don't know off the top of my head how to do that stuff
<thoreauputic> don: user probably can't write to that dir
<jdub> x0563511: much earlier, you said: "apps appear on RIGHT of taskbar, not left"
<don> What is the default directory for apt's apache2 htdocs folder?
<x0563511> jdub, other way around, they appear on the left, instead of the right (like im used to)
<|trey|> aitrus, samba can handle LDAP perms and ACL, so thats not *really* a big deal...
<|trey|> aitrus, Linux itself supports ACL too...
<jdub> x0563511: can you explain that in more detail? we're talking about the list of windows in the bottom panel, right?
<janice> mercurus: The problem is that I cannot really log in because because I get that error message. I can choose to lot in a failsafe terminal though.
<x0563511> jdub, correct. Including the /windows folder, X-Chat, XMMS, and snyaptic atm
<mercurus> login as root to do so
<janice> mercurus: I didn't think there was a root account.
<janice> mercurus: How do I log in as root exactly?
<|trey|> janice, sudo -s is a root shell...
<jdub> x0563511: explain what you're doing, what do you expect to happen, and what actually happens
<mercurus> janice: I thought you had a root terminal ...
<mercurus> ok, janice hit Ctrl-Alt-F1
<mercurus> then login normally
<janice> I did, but I logged out.
<aitrus> i'm outtie
<seek187> How do I make it so I can see my windows partition without being root?
<|trey|> aitrus, later
<mercurus> janice: you logged out, or you were logged out by the system ?
<x0563511> jdub, Lets say i have one application open, XMMS. I open another app, and instead of that app showing to the right of the XMMS bar, it appears to the left
<don> What is the default directory for apt's apache2 htdocs folder?
<x0563511> jdub, i call them bars, but they are like the task bar in windows
<BrittBS> don: /var/www/
<jdub> x0563511: which app did you open?
<ttikk> ubuntu is a nice tweak on debian
<|trey|> seek187, mount -o you,defaults,umask=002
<ttikk> makes a bit easier to get going out of the box
<jdub> x0563511: let's call them 'window buttons' :)
<x0563511> YAY! My dj dawn mixes are streaming over smb now! into a mounted directory too!
<|trey|> ttikk, plus its pretty close to how I usually set up my GNOME configurations anyways... so thats handy  :)
<janice> mercurus: actually, I rebooted. The system did not log me out.
<don> Why does it keep going to 'apache2-default' ?
<x0563511> jdub, that works :)
<BrittBS> don: it's set up that way in /etc/apache2/site-enabled/default
<mercurus> janice: explain where you are, and what you are doing, and what you're trying to achieve - you've lost me completely.
<jdub> x0563511: so which app do you start?
<x0563511> jdub, doesnt matter
<jdub> x0563511: it does...
<janice> mercurus: Yes, I agree. I have achieved to confuse.
<x0563511> jdub, i expect them to sort left to right, in order of launch (they launch right to left)
<x0563511> jdub, er, sort r to l
<jdub> x0563511: go to computer > home, then run the calculator. look at which side they appear on.
<x0563511> jdub, ookay! it appeared on the right
<jdub> x0563511: calculator did, but home didn't, right?
<x0563511> jdub, and XMMS appears in between XChat and synaptic
<janice> mercurus: I am now at a black screen with white letter and a prompt that has ahood@alanhood:
<x0563511> jdub, what is it doing?
<seek187> mount -o you,defaults,umask=002 <- you meaning my username? what if I am putting in fstab how would it look?
<mercurus> janice: ok, edit /etc/passwd to reverse the changes you just made ...
<mercurus> specifically, change ahood's home directory back
<mercurus> then reoobt
<|trey|> jdub, hah, never noticed that before... why was it done like that?
<mercurus> hmm ... anyone use the Disk Mounter applet with USB drives ?
<x0563511> i have a question...
<don> You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server. :(
<janice> mercurus: Unfortunately, I cannot because I get the message 'no write permission for file'
<x0563511> if i enable "Remode Desktop"... will i be able to connect/use it from a windows remote desktop client? The one that comes with winxp?
<BrittBS> janice: sudo youreditor /etc/passwd
<mercurus> janice: using sudo ?
<janice> BrittBS mercurus: no, I did not use sudo. I will try now.
<mercurus> x0563511: any standard VNC client will work
<jdub> x0563511: it's not strictly based on "order of creation of windows", it's annoyingly more complicated.
<x0563511> mercurus, er, is the windows remote desktop a VNC client?
<x0563511> jdub, is there a way to make it work like that?
<jdub> x0563511: but it's something that a bunch of ex-windows users have mentioned, so i've wanted to work out what the problem was.
<jdub> x0563511: potentially.
<jdub> x0563511: windows remote desktop is not a vnc client. you need to get tightvnc or vnc.
<janice> mercurus: I get the message 'ahood is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported'.
<x0563511> jdub, it wont be a problem, i just had no idea what it was
<thoreauputic> x0563511: why is this a big issue? I never even noticed it... ??
<BrittBS> jdub: this came up on ddl recently didn't it? (at least in reference to the bugreport)
<x0563511> jdub, are those standalone? i want something i can use from the college, but i cant install software (a standalone exe and a couple DLLS will work though)
<jdub> BrittBS: hrm, don't recall
<jdub> x0563511: yes, standalone exe
<x0563511> jdub, kind of like putty, but for GUI instead of TTY
<janice> mercurus: I can fix this by reinstalling Ubuntu completely. Do you think this is necessary?
<BrittBS> jdub: i thought elijah had been working on revisiting the task order stuff
<|trey|> jdub, I was under the impression that tsclient could function as a RDP client/server?
<jdub> |trey|: re-read the conversation
<|trey|> jdub, I did... RDP is Windows' Remote Desktop Protocol though...
<thoreauputic> janice: not necessary, but possibly simpler unless you want to go into esoteric stuff... you have removed your user so the system doesn't see you as authorised to use sudo
<|trey|> jdub, I know RDP is a Terminal Service...
<|trey|> (ie uses Terminal Server...)
<|trey|> Had to set up a remote desktop server...
<x0563511> er, nautilus just randomly ditched on me...
<janice> thoreauputic: It sure was easy to do. (uh).
<BrittBS> woohoo :) dpkg -l | grep howl <--- that's awesome
<jdub> |trey|: he's asking about the remote desktop, not tsclient.
<thoreauputic> janice: what? removing your user or installing ? :)
<x0563511> anyone else get homicidal when they see the Yahoo Messenger icon?
<mercurus> janice: you don't need to re-install, you need to edit one file, to change one thing.
<jdub> janice: reboot, hit escape when it prompts you, choose 'recovery mode'
<mercurus> janice: reboot into recovery mode, you'll be presented with a root login
<mercurus> *shell
<jdub> janice: then type 'visudo' at the prompt
<jdub> janice: copy the root line, swap 'root' with your user name
<mercurus> use that to edit the /etc/passwd file
<jdub> mercurus: no
<jdub> janice: then reboot
<mercurus> jdub: ?
<thoreauputic> janice: jdub knows - follow his advice :)
<|trey|> jdub, apt-cache show tsclient, tsclient supports rdp which is the windows remote desktop protocol, it is by definition 'an rdesktop client'... can't be used as a server? or rdesktop can't at least?
<jdub> janice: your user is not in sudoers, right?
<jdub> |trey|: dude, re-read the conversation. it was not about the client.
<|trey|> jdub, just saying why not use rdp instead of those other clients due to having a lot of probs with windows vnc clients...
<janice> jdub: correct
<seek187> hmmm How do you edit the Application menus in this gnome? Xmms isnt showing up on my menu
<x0563511> wow, this vnc thing is awesome! im using the terminal from accross the room, and i can see myself typing on it's screen!
<seek187> VNC rules :)
<janice> jdub mercurus: I am in recover mode and at a root@alanhod: prompt
<mercurus> x0563511: indeed :) Remote X is better though
<|trey|> jdub, bah... says rdesktop is only a RDP client  :(   know of any servers for Linux that can handle RDP?
<x0563511> but can you connect to an X server with windows?
<x0563511> without installing anything?
<mercurus> rdesktop - RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server
<mercurus> libwpd-dev - Library for handling WordPerfect documents (development)
<mercurus> libwpd7 - Library for handling WordPerfect documents (shared library)
<mercurus> tsclient - Windows Terminal Services (RDP) client for GNOME
<WX> how do i enable smtp from outside of 127.0.0.1
<janice> jdub mercurus: should I type visudo?
<mercurus> x0563511: you have to install an X server on windows (if VNC floats your boats, that's all you need)
<|trey|> mercurus, I actually know how to use xhost and ssh -X   :)
<x0563511> x0563511, it will do, but how will it work over a standard cable provider?
<x0563511> er, that was for you mercurus, not myself lol
<|trey|> x0563511, talking to yourself is the first sign of insanity  ;)
<x0563511> lol
<mercurus> |trey|: I find it very useful ... I bring my laptop home, and use X to display my work on my desktop ... meaning large screen, mouse and keyboard :)
<x0563511> mercurus, very much easier than hooking it into the keyboard and other peripherals directly, plus you can use the desktop itself
<mercurus> x0563511: what do you mean "over a standard cable provider" you mean VNCing someone's desktop via the internet ?
<|trey|> mercurus, being able to have multiple X clients active at the same time is very useful  :)
<x0563511> mercurus, IE leaving my laptop at home, and VNCing it from my university
<mercurus> x0563511: it would be tolerable ... but would flood bandiwdth ... it is very difficult to control in that regard
<x0563511> mercurus, heh im OK with that...
<mercurus> I've run remote X to my laptop at uni, from my server at home though
<mercurus> x0563511: it would flood your Uni's bandwidth too ...
<x0563511> mercurus, its capped at 75kb/s
<x0563511> mercurus, per server... so downloading is not that bad
<mercurus> remote X uses much less bandwidth than VNC
<WX> how do i allow smtp connections from the network?
<|trey|> mercurus, its amazing that that isn't that slow!!  ssh would have been better, but very slow forwarding X over the web.
<janice> jdub mercurus: visudo presented me with a screen that I knew nothing about.
<mercurus> x0563511: I'd check with Uni admins before I did it ... otherwise you might be accused of a DoS ...
<x0563511> WX, you need to allow port 25 incoming. thats all i can tell you though
<WX> x0563511, thanks... got that part, but not sure what to change of ubuntu's default
<|trey|> janice, did you read what is commented?
<jdub> WX: see the mynetworks line in /etc/postfix/main.cf
<x0563511> x0563511, maybe ill just run it on my desktop, and connect to it from my laptop (at uni) with a fake MAC address on both sides....
<mercurus> WX: depends on your SMTP daemon ... and your firewall, and iptables configuration ... and possibly bridging
<x0563511> for some reason BOTH computers let me change MAC address
<|trey|> janice, it should explain the file fairly well... you just set up people to be able to configure your box in there...
<|trey|> s/people/accounts/
<x0563511> there i go, talking to myself again
<jdub> WX: and the first two uncommented lines in master.cf
<BrittBS> janice: move your cursor to the line 'root    ALL=(ALL) ALL', press y twice, then press p. Then move teh cursor to the new line just created and hit x until you've erased the word root. Then hit i and type your new username. Then hit escape. Then hit :  then type qw and hit enter :)
<nevyn> x0563511: change them to the same thing you know you want to.
<jdub> BrittBS: (yay! thanks)
<WX> jdub, in master.cf, first 2 lines are uncommented
<BrittBS> jdub: :)
<jdub> WX: the first two uncommented lines
<x0563511> nevyn, ive tried that. for some reason, they got different IP addresses, but my sniffer was showing them using identical MACs.
<x0563511> wait...
<WX> 127.0.0.1:smtp inet n   -       -       -       -       smtpd
<WX> ::1:smtp       inet n   -       -       -       -       smtpd
<x0563511> how long is the WHOLE mac address?
<jdub> yes
<jdub> remove the 127.0.0.1:
<WX> k
<x0563511> anyone? how many bytes is the whole MAC address?
<janice> |trey| and BrittBS: I am not good at this at all. It is nearly 2:00 am for me and I need to resolve this quick.
<|trey|> x0563511, its 6 bits  :)
<janice> |trey| and BrittBS: I do appreciate your help. I am just getting at my wits end.
<|trey|> Well, 6 hex values... ifconfig...
<x0563511> |trey|, but is that the whole thing? I thought part of it was hidden...
<|trey|> x0563511, no, thats the whole thing...
<BrittBS> janice: to break it down, you need to edit a file that contains configuration info about superusers for your system, but it's mandated that you use a text editor, vi, to do it. vi can be a bit cryptic to new users, so if you just follow the instructions i posted above one at a time, you should be good to go
<x0563511> |trey|, hmm, i can set all 6 bytes
<x0563511> |trey|, but the DHCP server can tell them apart
<WX> thanks jdub works now
<|trey|> x0563511, yes, but thats illegal afaik...
<|trey|> at least to spoof over the internet, it is...
<BrittBS> janice: (then reboot as jdub noted above)
<x0563511> |trey|, well, its not really spoofing... not if i make up my own company code and everything (to keep my real mac private)
<|trey|> x0563511, well, if you report the new mac address to yourself... then its not illegal...
<x0563511> |trey|, huh?
<|trey|> x0563511, might have difficulty explaining it to your ISP though...
<x0563511> |trey|, well, what i do is change my MAC to some arbitrary value (ei 0E:FF:70:CC:DF:01) and just use that
<nevyn> |trey|: the internet never ever sees the frame headers.
<x0563511> but the cable modem has its own MAC, and thats all the ISP gets
<|trey|> x0563511, if you really want to... man 5 iptables I believe...
<|trey|> nevyn, I dunno, maybe I am wrong, but I never did it cuz I thought it was illegal  :/
<|trey|> (was told it was..)
<x0563511> im pretty confident about my laptops security (not this station though... simple NAT passthrough, no firewall. its behind a wireless gateway though, so)
<RuffianSoldier> http://www.blackpeopleloveus.com/
<x0563511> |trey|, if noone finds out... <shhh>
<x0563511> |trey|, its not like im doing anything illicit
<thoreauputic> BrittBS: actually I noticed on my system that one does not *have* to use vi to edit /etc/sudoers - nano as root works fine here: any reason not to do it that way?
<|trey|> thoreauputic, because, if you know your way around vi, its a lot faster to get such things done...
<|trey|> thoreauputic, vim was designed with administration of config files in mind...
<thoreauputic> |trey|: I think you missed the point - I was trying to find easier ways for janice to do what she needs to do
<x0563511> im my mind, simple = easier (not faster)
<x0563511> i like nano for managing grub, fstab, ect
<thoreauputic> |trey|: and once again, you are kind of preaching to the choir :)
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I agree, for janice, nano would be easier... but BrittBS does appear to know vim well...
<|trey|> thoreauputic, ;)
<thoreauputic> I don't doubt it :)
<x0563511> Hey, what is this "Evolution" groupware useful for?
<nevyn> |trey|: spoofing a mac is only a local attack anyway
<jdub> thoreauputic: visudo is very helpful, it double-checks your changes before saving them. if you set EDITOR, it will use whichever editor you define.
<jdub> x0563511: mail, calendar, contacts, etc.
<x0563511> nevyn, its kinda pointless to spoof a MAC to attack your own two computer network, unless your auditing
<thoreauputic> jdub: ah I see - thanks I didn't know it did checks :)
<x0563511> OOH!
<x0563511> Terminal Services Client!
<nevyn> x0563511: if you're playing with local attacks btw.. have a look at ettercap
<x0563511> that will let me connect to my windows XP Remote Desktop
<BrittBS> thoreauputic: from the man page, visudo edits the sudoers file in a safe fashion, analogous to vipw(8). visudo locks the sudoers file against multiple simultaneous edits, provides basic sanity checks, and checks for parse errors. If the sudoers file is currently being edited you will receive a message to try again later.
<nevyn> x0563511: yeah...
* |trey| still says he saw an RDP server for linux...grrr
<x0563511> x0563511, i will, i have its source kicking around with etherial somewhere
<BrittBS> thoreauputic: so you can get away with other editors, but visudo is the safe/proper way to do it
<|trey|> Ruffian-ZzZzZz, night  :)
<thoreauputic> BrittBS: OK - I get it now ;) Thanks for the info :)
<jdub> BrittBS: (EDITOR=nano visudo)
<x0563511> lol that isnt right
<x0563511> loggin into windows xp on a Nix box
<BrittBS> jdub: ah cool! i didn't know that worked like that
<janice> BrittBS: I followed your vi instructions and created a new line just below root, but when I enter : and type qw vi says that qw is not a command. How do I save/exit vi?
<jdub> x0563511: a large number of thin client machines these days run linux, and use the software you're using right now (rdesktop, which is run by tsclient)
<jdub> janice: :wq
<BrittBS> janice: whoops, yeah
<janice> jdub BrittBS: LOL
<x0563511> jdub, i saw that at my High School... but unfortunatly all the control-F# terminals launched X (and hence, the rdesktop) immediatly after opening
<mercurus> anyone know if I can link totem-xine to mozilla with plugins ?
<|trey|> jdub, wouldn't that be kinda overkill for a thin client?
<x0563511> jdub, and without admin rights, no init 1
<jdub> |trey|: no
<x0563511> hmm... its faster than the windows RD client too... wierd
<x0563511> makes me wonder (more) about the quality of M$ software
<mercurus> eg. I've installed all the codecs and I'm happy with totem-xine ... can I link mozilla to it, rather than having mplayer as well ... and if so, is there a package to do so ?
<|trey|> jdub, would need X and GNOME atleast, right? thats atleast 300-500MB...
<janice> BrittBS: vi says that I have a syntax error at line 1 and says 'What now'. What do I enter?
<x0563511> wait...
<x0563511> im sitting at my linux box
<|trey|> jdub, 300-500MB isn't very thin imo  ;)
<jdub> |trey|: no, X and rdesktop.
<x0563511> RDed into my win laptop
<x0563511> VNCed back into my linux box
<jdub> |trey|: which is going to be less than a meg.
<BrittBS> janice: can you paste the first line here?
<x0563511> something is not right here....
<jdub> depending on how it's configured
<janice> I can't see it. How do I see it?
<BrittBS> janice: type e, then hit enter
<x0563511> AAAH!
<x0563511> my machine did the "hall of mirrors" and got mad at me for nested remote desktops
<|trey|> jdub, less then a meg? have any docs on that? would be very interested to read about how to manage that  :)
<jdub> |trey|: there are heaps of embedded linux distros that do it.
<htaccess> sync with ntp.ubantu.org is failing at startup, where do i set my ntp server so i can change it to a local one
<x0563511> .... i just did the "camcorder into TV" trick with computers and networking...
<BrittBS> x0563511: that's a vino bug that pops up when connecting to localhost
<jdub> htaccess: computer > system configuration > time and date
<x0563511> BrittBS, no errors, but think about it.
<jdub> BrittBS: that's not really a bug, dude (and he's not connecting to localhost...)
<x0563511> Im RDed into the laptop, which is VNCed into the Desktop, which is actually RDed into the laptop.... ect
<htaccess> jdub: isnt there a file i can edit?
<|trey|> jdub, able to list one? also, Ubuntu should think about having a 'dirivative' that was configured to do that, would make Ubuntu very appearling in Enterprise...
<x0563511> needless to say that was 'interesting'
<|trey|> appealing*
<BrittBS> jdub: sorry wasn't really following convo ... and connecting to localhost running vncserver works properly, so shouldn't vino also?
<jdub> htaccess: /etc/ntp.conf or /etc/default/ntpdate depending on which one is problematic
<htaccess> jdub: thanks
<jdub> BrittBS: 'properly'? :)
* |trey| read a lot about the theories behind stateless linux, but never saw mention of methods to accomplish the thin client things...
<BrittBS> jdub: non-spastically :)
<jdub> BrittBS: vino exports the current session, you can't connect to the current session on the current session and expect it to do something 'non-spastic' ;)
<BrittBS> jdub: report a sane error that you souldn't eb doing that
<jdub> BrittBS: similarly if you connect to a remote host and subsequently connect to the current session... ;)
<janice> BrittBS: I think I fixed it. There was the letter 't' in front of the '#' in the first line. I am rebooting. So, do you think I now can log in?
<|trey|> jdub, haha
<jdub> (which is what x0563511 was doing)
<x0563511> well, thanks for all the help
<jdub> BrittBS: for localhost, that's doable
<x0563511> ill be back if i get stumped again
<BrittBS> janice: should be able to :)
<|trey|> jdub, you know far too much *nods*
<jdub> BrittBS: although you can't tell which user's session you're connecting to
<|trey|> jdub, I don't see how its possible... I only have 6 hours per day that can't be spent learning  :(
<htaccess> um in kde there is an applet called klipper which holds the clipboard with a history, is there something similar for gnome?
<|trey|> well, learning what I want, I'm still at school though...
<jdub> htaccess: not by default, no
<BrittBS> jdub: can't because it hasn't been implemented in gnome-session or can't because it's not technically practical?
<janice> BrittBS: Same problem. I appreciate the help though. The problem stems from the fact that I had changed the directory name, but it does not exist.
<|trey|> htaccess, the clipboard is one thing that annoys me about GNOME... needs a daemon that remembers the clipboard if you close an app...
<jdub> BrittBS: the user's vino server would have to expose the username
<jdub> janice: you changed your user's home directory?
<|trey|> htaccess, currently though, you just have to keep both apps open when you copy and paste...
<janice> BrittBS: I am reinstalling. What file system is best? ext3? Reiserfs?
<deFrysk> janice, for speed xfs
<|trey|> jdub, [00:02]  <|trey|> htaccess, the clipboard is one thing that annoys me about GNOME... needs a daemon that remembers the clipboard if you close an app...   <-- Any chance of this being fixed in the near future? I saw someone was working on a clipboard daemon...
<AlohaWolf> how do I get windows bootable again after an install?
<jdub> janice: choose ext3
<htaccess> jdub: i was afraid of that, i remember trying to find on once, and did, but i didnt get it working (dont remember its name)
<jdub> htaccess: the reason it's not there is because if you copy 100MB worth of stuff, klipper automatically copies it. that gets bad, fast. :-)
<BrittBS> jdub: hmm. ok well i need to look at the vino details a bit more
<jdub> htaccess: so there have been a couple written for gnome, but none have got it right so far (it's very hard, and requires deeper changes than just writing a clipboard daemon)
<htaccess> jdub: yes I guess, surely if that was a real problem they could make any particular entry limited to some size
<htaccess> doesnt sound like a good reson not to have a functional clipboard
<jdub> htaccess: unfortunately, you can't :)
<jdub> htaccess: once you're copying it, you're copying it :)
<jdub> the clipboard is functional
<|trey|> jdub, its good that people are aware of it... I hope they don't get too used to the current scheme though, when you accidently close the old app, its very annoying   :(
<jdub> it just has a couple of behavioural differences to windows that some users find alarming
<htaccess> at work i use the histroy feature of the clipboard constantly, like 200 times per day
<htaccess> er thats kde on fc2 not windows btw
<|trey|> jdub, I guess I am an example of "some users"   ;)
<jdub> htaccess: i know
<BrittBS> the clipboard situation is not terribly unlike the halting problem :)
<jdub> htaccess: the feature's there to make things work like windows/mac though
<htaccess> crikey am i talking to jeff waugh here :)
<BrittBS> i take that back, the halting problem is probably easier
<janice> One last question. My hard disk has unusable space. How do I make it usuable?
<htaccess> ?
<jdub> er, yeah.
<jdub> BrittBS: halting problem?
<htaccess> cool, excellent distro btw, thanks for all the hard work on ubantu gnome etc. :)
<jdub> thanks :)
<BrittBS> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem
<BrittBS> "The importance of the halting problem lies in the fact that it is the first problem to be proved undecidable."
* jdub fears. explanations via wikipedia...
<janice> The space became unusable after using qtparted and I had a linux distribution that formatted it with reiserfs.
<|trey|> jdub, just out of curiosity, how often do you "check out the competition"? Seems you would be pretty occupied with GNOME, but you seem very aware of others etc... didn't really expect that  :)
<jdub> have to be aware of the competition
<jdub> otherwise you're not competing
<|trey|> jdub, thats a very good point  :)
<jdub> BrittBS: oh. heh, totally missed it in context.
<|trey|> jdub, only thing that keeps me going to other things currently is no right click menu on desktop though... I would be utterly hooked if that were there... have it display "Applications" menu, and I would be utterly at home  :)
<janice> Does anyone know how to make unusable space usable?
<Pizbit> |trey|: There's bound to be an easy way to do that heh
<|trey|> jdub, else its just another thing I have to "live with" and I don't like feeling like I am settling... everything else is so nice  :(
<jdub> janice: what's on the disk at the moment?
<jdub> |trey|: unlikely that'll happen any time soon. just hit alt-f1.
<|trey|> jdub, thats a pretty small "gotcha" I think... compared with annoyances elsewhere atleast, I just miss it  :(
<janice> jdub: At the moment, there are three fat32 partitions. one ext3 partition and 80 gig of unusable space.
<Pizbit> |trey|: Use alt+F2 and type the commands in and use tab completion:)
<|trey|> jdub, still have to move mouse to menu, or use keyboard up down with is not really practicle  :(
<jdub> janice: 80GB? crap. where does it say 'unusable'?
<|trey|> Pizbit, thats useful too... its just, I think its the only thing really that next did right... its very useful imo...
<|trey|> Each time I install GNOME, its the reason I end up installing something else... cuz I miss it that much...
<Pizbit> Heh
<|trey|> Long time flux > enlightenment > wmaker > kde > xfce4 user... this is the longest GNOME has stayed though due to it...
<|trey|> All the others have it  :(
<janice> jdub: In all partitioning tools I throw at it. It was created after I had used qtparted from System_rescueCD to create more space on a 120 reiserfs partition only to learn later that qtparted has problems with reiserfs. Have I lost this space forever?
<BrittBS> |trey|: you could always use another wm
<BrittBS> |trey|: although you lose the other functionality of metacity and the desktop context menu
<|trey|> BrittBS, I started trying to use Waimea actually, but it doesn't comply with GNOME themes  :(
<AlohaWolf> can anyone tell me how to configure grub so I can boot windows as well?
<|trey|> (colors mainly, so it looks out of place, I see no way to change them though  :(   )
<|trey|> AlohaWolf, BIOS needs to be set up to use LBA
<AlohaWolf> trey, I figured that out
<|trey|> AlohaWolf, ok... do it...
<AlohaWolf> I need to know how to add the line into grub
<|trey|> AlohaWolf, I believe it is there... you just need to uncomment it...
<AlohaWolf> |trey|, where is what to uncoment?
<|trey|> AlohaWolf, ahh, nm, they removed that text afaict  :(
<|trey|> AlohaWolf, update-grub doesn't find it?
<AlohaWolf> apearently not
<|trey|> title Windows
<|trey|>         rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<|trey|>         chainloader +1
<|trey|> Add that
<thoreauputic> |trey|: you can probably get gnome themes working in waimea by putting gnome-settings-daemon in your startup file - I do it with fluxbox anyway
<AlohaWolf> |trey|, into what file?
<jdub> janice: i doubt it, but it seems strange.
<|trey|> AlohaWolf, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jdub> janice: perhaps one partition was created incorrectly.
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I don't like that fluxbox still brings along its own task bar...
<|trey|> thoreauputic, Flux definatly isn't designed to work with a DE...
<|trey|> (although it does follow the standards to do so...)
<thoreauputic> |trey|: well, I can show you the lines i'm talking about if you want to try them in waimea - shall I paste them in #flood for you?
<|trey|> thoreauputic, sure  :)
<thoreauputic> |trey|: OK hang on a second
<|trey|> thoreauputic, where are you putting that? ~/.xsession?
<thoreauputic> |trey|: yes - with my other startups like xscreensaver and fluxbox
<|trey|> thoreauputic, cool, thanks, I will give it a shot  :)
<thoreauputic> :) you're welcome - also install switch for theme switches
<slade_> is unrar no longer in apt?
<thoreauputic> |trey|: sudo apt-get install gtk-theme-switch
<Patric1> goodmoring all
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I've used that before... but why would I need it if I am still having control-center installed?
<thoreauputic> |trey|: up to you - whatever works for you  :)
<|trey|> thoreauputic, :)  only time I don't have control-center installed is if I am using gtk2-engines-gtk-qt  :)
<Adrenal> i noticed the taskbar is placed at the top, whilst an applet bar is at the bottom, is there any way to 'merge' the two?
<thoreauputic> |trey|: I like it because it pops up fast and is small :)
<|trey|> Adrenal, unlock everything and move then (both done via right clicking on applet)
<Adrenal> sweet
<|trey|> Adrenal, ps, everything you see on the panels are applets...
<Adrenal> ah k
<|trey|> thoreauputic, true  :)  I am just always forget to add it to menu's etc... when on the desktop, I try to use those tools  :)
<thoreauputic> |trey|: well, my fluxbox menu is pretty heavily customised
<|trey|> thoreauputic, Themes or the KDE KCM load fast anyways, and are more powerful  :)
* sid77 'morning (it :)
<thoreauputic> but I'm using flux stand-alone, not with a DE
<Adrenal> which do you guys prefer, gnome or kde?
<mercurus> Adrenal: GNOME all the way ... since 2.6
<Adrenal> personally, i am a disciple of gnome
* sid77 duck the discussion!
<|trey|> thoreauputic, heh, I had like 300 vd's on flux once, crazy... usually stuck with the Debian Menu though due to being more familier with it (note I didn't say I liked it... badly laid out imo)
<mercurus> but I used GNOME pre-1.2
<thoreauputic> Adrenal: heh - since Ubuntu is based around GNOME, you won't get unbiased answers ;)
<Adrenal> lol
<Adrenal> ubuntu is based around gnome, i am so getting it now
<mercurus> ...
<sid77> I was used to kde, but gnome is also good (and I haven't time/bandwith for kde ;)
<|trey|> Adrenal, I am a disciple of good, useful software...
<|trey|> Adrenal, GNOME is one such project...   :)
<Adrenal> lol
<liten> i love minimalizm+bloatware :)
<liten> so its ratpoison+gdesklets
<thoreauputic> liten: bizarre :/
<liten> thoreauputic: i know :P
<|trey|> Adrenal, so are XFCE4, KDE, most of FreeDesktop.org, Apache, Samba, OpenLDAP/OpenDirectory, OpenNet/mDNS...
<thoreauputic> heheh ;)
<janice> Thank you for everyone's help. Especially Bob2, mercurus, jdub, |trey| and BrittBS.
<liten> oh, did she get her fstab to mount her drives?
<|trey|> liten, by the speed she left, I'm not so sure she did  :(
<thoreauputic> that was the least of her worries
<sid77> lol
<liten> thoreauputic: it was her worry when i went to sleep
<|trey|> thoreauputic, haha, I stopped paying attention  :(
<thoreauputic> she got a crash course in vi, amongst other things :)
<|trey|> thoreauputic, ahh, I remember that part... her head probably kinda hurts, but if she grasped at least some of it, she will be ok in a few months  :)
<|trey|> If she sticks with it  ...
<htaccess> hmm, long time since i saw a new screen saver :)
<|trey|> htaccess, there are screensavers other then "Blank Screen"?  ;)
<thoreauputic> heh - well she probably quit before the room started spinning...
<slade_> how do i install the full kernel source tree?
<liten> in "vi"?
<liten> not vim?
<liten> ow, thats evil :P
<thoreauputic> liten: well, I expect vi is symlinked with vim
<|trey|> liten, vi isn't used anymore... nvi and vim are the only surviving vi implementations afaik...
<|trey|> nvi is painful though  :(
<|trey|> very unforgiving  :(
<liten> hehe, i have machines with both vi and vim
<liten> then again, i still have a machine with deb potato
<|trey|> liten, I bet its nvi not vi...
<|trey|> nvi = bsd's vi...
<|trey|> also Debian and (afaik) Slack amoungst others' default vi editors..
<|trey|> editor*
<|trey|> my grammar sucks  :(
<liten> trey i know, but it is vi in potato
<thoreauputic> liten: are you an archaeologist ? </joke>
<liten> old and useless
<htaccess> yea but you never invoke nvi as nvi, just vi
<|trey|> liten, no its not, its still nvi actually...
<|trey|> nvi has been default since at least slink...
<liten> |trey|: in most linuxreleases aye, seems so
<htaccess> i still have some Freebsd boxes thaqt ive never installed vim on
<|trey|> (I accidentally installed slink once...)
<stuNNed_> anyone getting totem-xine or muine only outputting to 'pcm front' with alsa drivers?
<|trey|> htaccess, I think one of the boxes in my garage has FreeBSd or OpenBSD on it  :/
<Treenaks> |trey|: you don't know that?? hmmm
<htaccess> even osx ships with vim as defualt i think
<|trey|> Treenaks, it was a long time ago... more then likely OpenBSD due to FreeBSD being more stable, and remembering being very frustrated at it when I took it out of here  :)
<vasi> pico forever!
<|trey|> vasi, pico is non-free... nano you mean  :/
<vasi> er, yeah :-)
<thoreauputic> vasi: booo - unfree!! :)
<calc> daniels: hi
<vasi> anyway nano has -i and -w, very helpful those
<daniels> calc: sup
<|trey|> Hey calc  :)
<calc> |trey|: hi
<|trey|> Hey daniels   :)
<calc> daniels: not much just trying to get kde finished for sarge so i can go do something else more interesting ;)
<linux_mafia> |trey|, my main wigger, do you ever sleep? heh
<htaccess> so what does universe contain if debian-marillat has mplayer and win32 codecs and mp3 support etc?
<|trey|> calc, I swear to god thats the wrong attitude for a maintainer  ;)
<calc> htaccess: the rest of official debian
<calc> |trey|: indeed, please take kde
<calc> |trey|: i haven't wanted to maintain it for like years ;)
<|trey|> calc, last I checked, there were over 400 bugs in KDE though, you have to get all those done for sarge?
<|trey|> fuck that  ;)
<htaccess> calc: ah, i see
* calc gives it back to daniels ;)
<calc> |trey|: no, heh
<calc> kde is like windoze it will ship with many hundreds/thousands of bugs
<|trey|> calc, you dropped it I thought? just taking part of the kde maintainers team?
<calc> |trey|: well the team is still very thin, a couple people took a few packages, but i still have most of my original ones
<|trey|> calc, you should just not do anything for a while, see if anyone gets into gear  :)
<calc> |trey|: i did for kde 3.3.1 ;)
<calc> perhaps i need to wait longer, like a year ;)
<|trey|> calc, plus, try and convince the Kalyxo folks to take part, then kinda disappear... they seem to like KDE more  ;)
<calc> yea
<calc> some of them have now
<calc> i waited nearly a month to upload kde 3.3.1 (just did kdelibs a few days ago)
<|trey|> calc, thats cool... interesting stuff... not very mainstream though  :(
<|trey|> calc, you were so snappy with 3.3.0  :(
<calc> yea
<calc> been doing other things lately trying to get a job, etc
<|trey|> calc, yeah, I heard those were useful for stuff  ;)
<daniels> calc: heh
<daniels> calc: and no way I'm taking it again
<calc> muhahaha :)
<daniels> |trey|: the Kalyxo folk have other ideas in mind, and their project is going in another different direction
<calc> i've been trying to free up some more space as well so i can work on some other projects like x.org/gnome, etc
<calc> got rid of about 30GB of crap recently
<|trey|> daniels, when I first saw Ubuntu I thought "kalyxo for gnome"... a nice, customized, kde, set up with Debian users in mind...
<|trey|> daniels, used to be a big fan of KDE... just liking GNOME more since 2.6
<calc> |trey|: the only reason i switched to kde was gnome 2.0 was taking too long to release ;)
<|trey|> (kopete needing xmms, and not liking kwallet being main reasons)
<tensor> hmmm
<|trey|> calc, heh... what you maintain before kde?
<calc> |trey|: xiph stuff, perl stuff, usb stuff, etc
<tensor> calc: furthermore, gnome 2.8 file dialog box doesn't allow you to type in the full path
<tensor> but i still prefer gnome's clean and simple look
* |trey| to this day HATES gtk1.2, it was the main reason he chose kde when he first started using Linux...
<|trey|> calc, ahh, xiph is very interesting  :)
<calc> |trey|: well gtk1.2 was better than what i started with, but there just wasn't much uniformity in gnome before 2.x
<|trey|> Just wish it would be pushed more, so more media was in there formats  :(
<Gmail> ok some people have told me they can't wait for there ubuntu cds a few weeks i am burning some in sydney and selling them for 10c profit on ebay.com.au (the 10c goes to they work in burning them)
<calc> kde until 2 was not distributable from what i recall so i used windowmaker, gnome, etc
<|trey|> calc, I have never liked the motif look... :(
<calc> plus kde prior to 2.x wasn't particularly pretty either
<calc> |trey|: not much choice back in 1995 :)
<|trey|> calc, I got on bored in 2001, much better choice  :)
<calc> but using suns reminds me of how ugly oss systems used to be ;)
<|trey|> calc, by default (keramik) kde still isn't very pretty... (not sure if this is what you mean though by "pretty")
<stuNNed_> what xine config file does totem-xine adhere to?
<htaccess> hmm im getting the feeling im going to like this distro
<calc> |trey|: yea, it is hideous
<calc> |trey|: but kde 1.x was worse ;)
<|trey|> calc, haha, yeah  ;)
<|trey|> Best default so far was prolly the 2.x series, although that was kinda a rip of Mac  :(
<htaccess> what integrates better into ubantu, xmule or amule?
<jdub> stuNNed_: ~/.gnome2/totem_config
<jdub> htaccess: 'ubuntu' :-)
<calc> |trey|: aiui plastik may be the default for 4.0
<vasi> it's all a matter of themes though
<|trey|> htaccess, both are motif like...
<stuNNed_> jdub, dang xine/alsa troubles :D
<htaccess> wxwigets like no?
<|trey|> calc, I like plastik a lot  :)
<vasi> hey, industrial has rounded windows! sweet...
<|trey|> calc, used it with gtk2-engines-gtk-qt for a while, but its still kinda buggy  :(
<htaccess> jdub: yea, i should spell it right, i was born in Durban
<vasi> is there any plan to make the icons better? rhythmbox and synaptic are very hard to identify
* |trey| counts 24 seeds, decides its time for a new uhh... wait, wrong place to say this...
<vasi> without looking closely, they both appear to be "random de-saturated boxes"
* Pizbit waits for a netsplit.
<|trey|> Pizbit, shh, ya'll jinx it  ;)
<Patric1> good morning all
<Patric1> can is ask a n00b quistion?
<|trey|> Patric1, hey, anything we can help you with today?  :)
<|trey|> Patric1, go ahead  :)
<Patric1> mkay, im searching for the original icon of gaim
<Patric1> i searched in the gaim folders, couldnt find ir
<|trey|> Patric1, /usr/share/pixmaps
<Patric1> i installed an iconpack withc replaced the original
<|trey|> Patric1, I think 'gaim.pcx'
<jdub> vasi: yeah, we want to do a kickarse icon theme. try the human icon theme for a sample (it's definitely not final though, which is why it's not the default).
<deFrysk> human icon theme looks pretty good
<jdub> Patric1: here's how you'd find it
<Patric1> i got it
<jdub> Patric1: first, list the files in the gaim package: dpkg -L gaim
<Patric1> thx
<|trey|> deFrysk, not done yet as far as I know  :(
<Patric1> i already found it
<Patric1> thx trey
<Patric1> damn i'm a big n00b
<deFrysk> |trey|, looks good on my box , looks like most of it is done
<|trey|> jdub, I forgot the step by step part... I told her where it is, sorry  :(
<|trey|> Patric1, you can still use what jdub said to see exactly what the name of the file is  :)  | grep /usr/share/pixmaps though  :)
<Patric1> mkay
<Patric1> another quistion
<Patric1> how can i change th alsa settings, i mean the treble, base etc etc
<Patric1> i used the icon on the right side, but whatever i do there, no change
<|trey|> Patric1, ahh the name is gaim.png though, my mistake...
<Patric1> trey i found the icon :-)
<Patric1> how can i change th alsa settings, i mean the treble, base etc etc
<|trey|> Patric1, k good  ;)
<|trey|> Patric1, not sure there is a way to do this with ALSA itself  :(
<|trey|> Patric1, apps such as ZINF or XMMS or Beep-Media-Player allow such things though  :)
<Patric1> well i use the speaker icon on the right side
<vasi> er, this may be silly, but where can one find the human icon theme?
<Patric1> i know trey
<|trey|> Patric1, that only handles volume, not bass or teble...
<vasi> oh, nm
<Patric1> no because if you use the right mouse button you can choose volume control
<iz> he kiwi
<Patric1> when i do that , i can shoose between 2 sounddevices
<|trey|> Patric1, still just volume though, just of different forms of media...
<Patric1> mkay i can t explain in english :-)
<Patric1> thx for all the help
<|trey|> Patric1, I know what you mean, I am looking at it just to make sure (didn't know you could access that way)
<deFrysk> vasi, apt-get install gnome-extra-icons
<|trey|> deFrysk, why would he do that? ubuntu-artwork contains Human...
<Patric1> so when i choose soundblaster, and change the treble, nothing happens
<deFrysk> |trey|, never noticed it
<deFrysk> so I could be wrong about what i said
<|trey|> Patric1, I don't see treble there  :(
<Patric1> lol i do i do
<Patric1> :-)
<|trey|> Patric1, I am using hoary... I don't get it   :(
<Patric1> aaaaahhh
<jdub> hoary has a different sound mixer
<vasi> i just couldn't figure out that i needed to go into a theme's "details" to choose icons
<|trey|> jdub, but bass and treble options was removed?
<|trey|> jdub, thats something I wish I had found earlier  :(
* Elwood waits for xorg
* |trey| points out that he loves lots of bass
<|trey|> I do like the use of button widgets for locking and the  +/-  thinger? Much simpler main section too, props to whoever designed it  :)
<|trey|> Nothing complicated enless you look for it, much better  :)
<deFrysk> better it is :)
<daniels> MacPlusG3: dude!
* |trey| read some of Havok's rants on the subject, kinda funny, but very true  :)
<daniels> Treenaks: 'havoc'
<|trey|> daniels, my bad... I was close though  :)
<|trey|> daniels, |[tab]   ;)
<|trey|> uhh, |t[tab]   damnit
<Treenaks> daniels: let slip the dogs of war!
<cornflake> hey
<cornflake> can someone help me w/ getting the java plugin working?
<Treenaks> cornflake: have you looked in the FAQ and wiki?
<cornflake> Treenaks, i looked at the standard place for firefox
<cornflake> Treenaks, but i'll respectfully look there too
<cornflake> Treenaks, looked. found nothing
<Treenaks> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Treenaks> and http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java
<Gnat42> Anyone use Ubuntu on a PowerMac?
<Gnat42> got it installed - but the screen width is wrong... can't change it
<Gnat42> I should say PowerBook G4
<Gnat42> not PowerMac
<sid77> here
<sid77> pbook 867
<Gnat42> I have the 15" screen
<Gnat42> and its at res 1024x768
<Gnat42> so I have a large black bar to the right
<Gnat42> the gui config doesn't let me pick the right one (nothing larger then 1024)
<Gnat42> but I chose the higher resolutions on install?
<Gnat42> how do I change it?
<calc> edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Gnat42> I can't seem to get xrandr to work either.
<Gnat42> I added "1280x854" to the Screen location at depth 24
<Gnat42> since that was the default depth
<calc> that didn't work?
<Gnat42> checking
<calc> all i had to do on my amd64 laptop was add "1280x800" for its screen
<Pizbit> Gnat42: Check to see if the horizsync and vertsync numbers in the monitor section match the specs of your monitor
<Gnat42> logged out
<Gnat42> and back
<Gnat42> same size...
<subterrific> logging out doesn't restart X
<Pizbit> Gnat42: You have to completly restart X
<Gnat42> how so?
<Pizbit> Gnat42: logout, then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<sid77> does centrino wlan works under ubuntu?
<calc> log out and hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<Gnat42> okay
<Gnat42> k
<Gnat42> did that
<Gnat42> no go
<Gnat42> I saw atfb128 not enough memory for mode...
<calc> sid77: i think so
<Gnat42> perhaps I'm looking for a higher res then my system can handle.
<Gnat42> I looked it up on the website
<Gnat42> though perhaps I had a newer model
<calc> maybe so, try setting 16bit to be default
<Gnat42> lets try again...
<calc> though that should only be ~ 3MB
<subterrific> add other depths for that color mode
<Gnat42> its a G4 400
<calc> so that probably isn't the problem
<subterrific> i mean resolution
<phill> Hi, how can I unload the bttv module? i need to change what tuner it uses,
<sid77> calc, a friend next to me says that there is no /dev/wlan0
<Gnat42> I have 1154x864 in all of them as well.
<sid77> and that is needed with eth1
<cornflake> Treenaks, thanx
<calc> sid77: check dmesg to see if it assigned it to ethX
<Gnat42> nope
<calc> er why do you need a /dev/wlan0 ?
<sid77> here he is :)
<subterrific> Gnat42: a G4 400mhz tibook definitely doesn't do 1280
<Gnat42> I made default depth 16
<stuNNed_> will this make it to Ubuntu? -> http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager
<Gnat42> and have 1280x854 1154x864 1024x768
<Gnat42> maybe I need 1024x86x ?
<Gnat42> I can't remember what the res was on this thing...
<losboccacc> yes, wip2100 driver is scattered over two devices, eth1 for the networking part, wlan0 for the wireless control
<subterrific> pretty sure apple's site has the specs for every machine
<Gnat42> trying to find my model
<Gnat42> thanks for the pointers.
<calc> losboccacc: oh
<calc> losboccacc: haven't used it before so didn't know about that
<subterrific> Gnat42: 1152x768
<losboccacc> calc, ok, thank you.
<subterrific> http://www.macintouch.com/pbg4review.html
<subterrific> google knows all
<Gnat42> thnkk
<Gnat42> s
<ntoll> anyone got centrino wireless working with ubuntu? dmesg shows th edriver is there (ipw2100) but I can see a message saying "Radio is disabled by RF switch". I'm a wireless noob so any pointers would be appreciated. TIA
<losboccacc> ntoll, I'm going to try
<Gnat42> thank you
<Gnat42> screen is all set
<losboccacc> ntoll, as for kismet readme, ip2100 is badly configured
<subterrific> ntoll: do you have wireless turned on? i think most centrino notebooks have an external switch to turn wireless on and off
<ntoll> yup, its on (the orange light is on)
<Treenaks> ntoll: what kind of laptop?
<ntoll> Acer Travelmate 800
<losboccacc> drivers automagically turn on radio switch. the problem is the lack of /dev/wlan0
<vasi> ugh, streamripper is annoying
<ntoll>  yup I can't see that in my /dev dir
<losboccacc> afaik, only kismet can handle it. I'm triing to get the integrated component in gnome to work
<ntoll> kismet? whats that?
<stuNNed_> dang, what is the command line again for showing info about a package?
<losboccacc> just another a wireless tool. used for raw access....
<Pizbit> apt-cache show packagename
<stuNNed_> Pizbit, you da man thanks
<Treenaks> ntoll: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1105067&forum_id=373402
<losboccacc> ok, i find out that wlan is a networking device and cannot be just build with makedev. next try: rebuilding kernel using external modules
<ntoll> Treenaks, hmmm, at least it confirms that it can be done
<losboccacc> it can be. only not in an easy way. when i'll got it working (can be newer) I'll post a readme somewere
<ntoll> I just apt-got (?!) kismet, when I try to run it it complains that FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth0/Config' 2:No such file or directory. What does this mean?
<ntoll> losboccacc, on th eubuntu wiki perhaps?
<Treenaks> ntoll: you need to edit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<Treenaks> or whatever the name is
<losboccacc> opne configuration file (/etc/kismet something) and select the correct wlan
<ntoll> aha, thought it might be something like that, I'll change the config now. Thanks...
<losboccacc> ntoll, something like that, yes. as I said somewhere before, I jusg got ubuntu after years of gentoo
<Watermelonman> hi
<phill> How can i find out what tuner i need to specifify when loading bttv tuner=   for a temic 4002FH5 tuner?
<Watermelonman> i have problems installing ubuntu on a blue and white powermac G3
<Watermelonman> can someone help me?
<Gnat42> this may seems silly
<ntoll> o.k. looking at the kismet config file I should be writing a line like source=ipw2100,eth1,centrinosource but it complains about an unknown capture source - I'm assuming ipw2100 is the wrong name (although its the name of the driver). the nic is definitely eth1. What could be wrong?
<Gnat42> another newbie question
* daniels kicks thom.
<Pizbit> phill: Have a look on bytesex.org (homepage for the driver I believe)
<Gnat42> how do I install kernel sources?
<Gnat42> I'm not used to apt
<phill> i have, i can't see what it says to use :(
<Gnat42> but synaptic doesn't seem to have kernel sources
<ntoll> Gnat42, apt-get install <name of package here>
<Gnat42> just headers..
<ntoll> Gnat42, hang on a mo
<Gnat42> k
<losboccacc> there is an explain/complain about ipw2100 driver in the kismet readme
<mvo_> Gnat42: have you searched for kernel-source?
<ntoll> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Gnat42> I searched kernel
<Gnat42> and linux
<Gnat42> in synaptic
<Gnat42> k
<ntoll> do you have universe?
<Gnat42> dunno - fresh install 20 minutes ago
<subterrific> Gnat42: why do you want the kernel source?
<ntoll> losboccacc, cheers, thanks for your patience :-)
<Gnat42> probably not I assume
<phill> hmmm i got it, but tv still doesn't work :(
<ntoll> Gnat42, then edit /etc/apt/sources.conf (you just have to uncomment some obvious lines)
<phill> tuner: type set to 0 (Temic PAL (4002 FH5)) by bt848 #0 [sw] 
<ntoll> thanks for the help guys. see yall later
<ChrisH> Hmm, what's that. I'm installing on a Toshiba Tecra laptop. And after (!) I logged in (about the time the window manager is loaded) I get a second mouse cursor (a "cross" icon). What do I need two mice for? Multiuser? :)
<losboccacc> Gnat42, I didn't follow all the discussion, but if you intend the synaptic touchpad driver it isn't for the kernel, is an x11 module
<Pizbit> ChrisH: I'm sure that's in the new wiki:)
<Gnat42> no
<ChrisH> Pizbit: I'll look.
<Gnat42> what I'm trying to do is install Mac on Linux
<Gnat42> which requires a kernel module
<Gnat42> which requres the sources
<subterrific> you don't need the kernel sources for that
<Gnat42> but I can't seem to get them
<Gnat42> oh?
<subterrific> you need the headers
<Gnat42> I have the headers
<Gnat42> linux-headers...
<subterrific> you can compile modules with that
<Gnat42> okay
<htaccess> does ubuntu have a nntp client or should i just install pan from universe?
<htaccess> is ubuntu still xfree86?
<htaccess> um are the w32codecs for mplayer avalible via apt or do i need to google and download?
<subterrific> you only need the source if you intend to recompile the kernel
<losboccacc> Gnat42, hast thou tried peerpc
<Gnat42> I'll look at how to tell the software where the headers are...
<Gnat42> no
<Gnat42> better then mol?
<subterrific> Gnat42: no
<Gnat42> lol
<subterrific> for an entirely different purpose
<ChrisH> Pizbit: Ah, I was blind. Thanks.
<Gnat42> so I'll continue trying to get mol compiled
<subterrific> PearPC is for running ppc on x86
<Gnat42> thnks for the help so far.
<Gnat42> ah
<Gnat42> yeah, I'm on ppc
<subterrific> MOL is for running OS X inside Linux
<subterrific> Gnat42: you might want to try searching the Wiki, i'm sure someone has already tried getting MOL working on ubuntu
<subterrific> in fact..
<siimo> is kernel 2.6.9 available in updates yet?
<subterrific> MOL is already in the multiverse
<vasi> yeah, there's a howto on mol
<subterrific> if you enable the multiverse, i see MOL in there
<stuNNed_> htaccess, ubuntu is still xfree; i think i got w32codecs from breakmyubuntu repo's
<Treenaks> breakmyubuntu repo's
<Treenaks> ?
<vasi> you have to follow the howto to get some drivers for mol though
<Gnat42> how do I enable that?
<Pizbit> htaccess: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Gnat42> I looked at the apt/source.list file
<subterrific> Gnat42: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MacOnLinuxHowto
<Gnat42> cool
<Gnat42> thanks
<Gnat42> you guys are a great help
<subterrific> once again, google knows all...
<Gnat42> seriously thanks
<subterrific> thank google
<subterrific> not me
<subterrific> i just sit here and google for what people ask
<daniels> hm, anyone know how you change the sub-pixel hinting order in FreeType?  i think mine's hinting the wrong way
<subterrific> its amazing how many people don't know how to use google
<siimo> hi is an ftp install possible? with just the packages i want
<mjr> daniels, that is tunable from desktop prefs / font prefs
<stuNNed_> Treenaks, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<mjr> don't know how to tune it system-wide
<daniels> mjr: ta
<mjr> but now I do; see the beginning of /etc/fonts/local.conf
* lilo looks in
<daniels> good afternoon
<stuNNed_> hiyas lilo
<Telep> indeed
<stuNNed_> lilo, what are you doing up? ;) ever get your soundcard to do full duplex?
<jdub> hey martink
<jdub> yo bdale
<lilo> stuNNed_: probably, I'm running ALSA now 8)
<daniels> bdale: dude!
<daniels> jdub: pong from jabber, btw
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> don't remember
* jdub goes to eat :)
<martink> hi jdub
<lilo> stuNNed_: I'm having stopped-up-nose probs, always makes it a bit hard for me to sleep 8)
<stuNNed_> lilo, can't figure out if gstreamer or xine gives better ogg/mp3/flac playback
<stuNNed_> lilo, that time of year, eh?
<lilo> stuNNed_: I dunno, i haven't played much with gstreamer, though I hear good things about it
<lilo> stuNNed_: *nod*
<lilo> stuNNed_: have medicaid coverage atm, though, so I will probably stop by tomorrow and get something for my nose....it's always treatable, it's just that without medical insurance I was particularly between a rock and a hard place
<stuNNed_> lilo, alka seltzer cold plus works wonders here
<lilo> stuNNed_: well, that's probably decongestant + antihistamine; I'm taking an antihistamine, and the decongestant is something I don't want to take too much of, it's usually an ongoing prob with me
* lilo thanks stuNNed_ for his concern 
<ctd> stuNNed_: Pretend it's xine... it'll encourage gstreamer developers. :)
<kasperbn> How do I log on to various web-administration-interfaces (like swat and webmin) when there is no root user?
<stuNNed_> ctd, tseng's muine uses xine so.. :)
<lilo> gstreamer's really quite neat
<stuNNed_> lilo, seems to be making progress, stability-wise
<ctd> Indeed
* edd nods to lilo
<lilo> stuNNed_: *nod*
<daniels> edd: yo
<lilo> hey edd
<edd> hey hey
<daniels> edd: i'll be in london from the 14th nov -> 5th dec
<edd> daniels: excellent! i'm going to plan time down there.
<bdale> jdub/daniels: dudes.  bed time for me.
<daniels> edd: phat :) my phone will be with me
<daniels> bdale: night dude
<edd> "phat" !
<MyKq3>  i m trying to istallle KDE but the apt-get don't find the konqueror_3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb pakage on the soource... and i don't  find the package on goodle ... what can i do
<daniels> edd: it will be absolutely ill
* edd goes into apoplexy
<xf_> 4
<xf_> ugh
<Patric1> hello
<Patric1> i'm back with another quistion
<Patric1> anybody here?
<trukulo> yep
<Patric1> anybody can help me with java and firefox
<Pizbit> Patric1: Doesn't your client have a userlist?
<Patric1> yes it has
<trukulo> Patric1, sure
<Patric1> trukulo, ok i read the howto on the forums but i get stucj
<trukulo> ok, have you read wiki?
<Patric1> roger
<trukulo> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Patric1> when i do this command "   sudo mv j2re-1_4_2_05 /usr/local/ "  it says the directory is not there
<Patric1> i check home/patrick, and the directory is there
<trukulo> try: sudo mv /home/patrick/j2re-1_4_2_05 /usr/local
<Patric1> doest work    mv: cannot stat `/home/patrick/j2re-1_4_2_05': No such file or directory
<trukulo> that directory doesn't exist
<trukulo> try: sudo mv /home/patrick/j2re(tab) /usr/local
<trukulo> use autocompletion
<Patric1> what do you mean with (tab)
<trukulo> tab key
<Patric1> omg sorry guys
<Patric1> patrick@ubuntu:~ $ sudo mv/home/patrick/j2re /usr/local
<Patric1> sudo: mv/home/patrick/j2re: command not found
<fabbione> Patric1: sudo mv /home/patrick/j2re /usr/local
<fabbione> add a space
<Patric1>  $ sudo mv /home/patrick/j2re /usr/local
<Patric1> mv: cannot stat `/home/patrick/j2re': No such file or directory
<|trey|> Patric1, where did you get the file from?
<|trey|> Patric1, java.com?
<jdub> yo edd
<edd> hey dude.
<edd> so, some nice things happening in the kernel wrt laptop suspend
<edd> kickarse laptop support suddenly looking quite hopeful for hoary!
<Treenaks> that sounds great
<jordi> hi edd!
<daniels> edd: kickarse@!
* jordi tickles little daniel.
<edd> warty currently /almost/ works for suspend on my portege r100
<pedru> has the prism2 wireless driver been introduced in 2.6.9?
<edd> currently recompiling kernel to see if the fixes in 2.6.9 work for my tr1mp
<daniels> jordi: sup bitch?
<daniels> jordi: i have been running a fair bit
<jordi> daniels: have you? That's great!
<Telep> suspend to ram would be nice
<daniels> jordi: running around copenhagen ... nice city
<jordi> daniels: I get to see you in Catalunya next month?
<daniels> jordi: in where?
<daniels> jordi: mataro/barcelona?
<jordi> yeah
<Treenaks> daniels: you're doing a tour of europe?
<|trey|> jordi, Barcelona lost  :(  I thought they would be the team to beat this year in the Champions League...
<jordi> |trey|: yeah, it sucks... both Valncia and Bara are flaky lately
<Patric1> someone have an idea where you can download a fresh sources.list?
<pedru> @patric1 what you mean by "fresh"
<Patric1> i kind of messed up mine
<pedru> well, i could send you mine...
<Patric1> cool!
<pedru> universe and marillat packages enabled... be aware...
<Patric1> universe is ok, marullat is not ok?
<|trey|> jordi, Valencia just got Renieri back... will take time to get used to him again... I don't see how Ronaldinho + Eto'o + (that dude from Porto) could be playing so bad  :(
<|trey|> Should have outclassed AC Milan all over the field  :(
<Patric1> thx dude
<pedru> marillat has multimedia stuff...
<Patric1> thats cool
<|trey|> pedru, they are in multiverse...
<pedru> with copyright issues... DeCSS & mplayer packages...
<pedru> multiverse
* pedru ubuntu n00b
<pedru> ?
<|trey|> jordi, Deco, thats his name  8)
<pedru> oh cool... thx
<Telep> anyone got a .deb for Grawert's evonotify applet? It seems to be missing from his repository.
<|trey|> He pretty much single handedly (with some good defence) won the Champions League though...
* |trey| still hopes Arsenal can do it though  :)
<stvn> Telep: I doubt it, packages.debian and apt-get.org don't know it
<Telep> stvn: ok, thanks. I emailed the developer
<|trey|> stvn, only if it doesn't exist in mentors.d.n does it truly not exist  ;)
<daniels> Treenaks: apparently ;) just 3 countries tho
<daniels> jordi: yeah, I'll be there
<Telep> I could just install it from the tgz, I guess
* |trey| really only ever compiles things from mentors... and its out of nesessity, there really aren't packages online in binary form...
<Patric1> still have problems with the java
<loz> how can I stop synaptic trying to get sources from the cd, and use the net instead (I lost the cd ;)
<|trey|> Patric1, add: deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/ ./ to /etc/apt/sources.list and install j2re1.4
<|trey|> Patric1, that one sets up a firefox plugin... if its not there though... you must:
<cardador> loz: repositories, uncheck the line about the cd
<|trey|> Patric1, ln -s /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<|trey|> sorry, brain fart...
<Patric1> i'm really stuck here, now the source.list is srewed up again, wait
<|trey|> Patric1, my sources.list, brings in everything I feel I need for desktop:
<|trey|> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<|trey|> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<|trey|> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<|trey|> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<|trey|> # deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/ ./
<|trey|> replace hoary with warty in each case...
<|trey|> Uncomment last line to get java...
<MyKq3> i m sorry that i m assking again but i didn't found the anser yet ... when i m trying to aptget install konqueror i recive this error Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe konqueror 4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2
<MyKq3>   Bad header line
<MyKq3> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdebase/konqueror_3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb  Bad header line
<MyKq3> sorry for the flood :(
<|trey|> calc, cough
<calc> |trey|: ?
<calc> i don't maintain kde for ubuntu
<|trey|> calc, damnit, why not?  ;)
<|trey|> calc, heh, but its the same packages, just build here...
<calc> header line error sounds like a problem in apt-get
<Telep> krhm, lol. http://www.ishkur.com/editorials/kerrywins01.jpg
<|trey|> built*
<|trey|> Telep, please keep those things out of channel, thank you... few things can't be talked about... religion and politics are the main onces for me and most...
<Telep> sorry
<daniels> (the reason being that these discussions tend to spiral out of control and the channel thus becomes useless for its stated purpose -- ubuntu support)
<|trey|> There is another one in that list, but it would appear its not as big of a deal to me cuz I can't remember  8)
<|trey|> daniels, not to mention they are just pointless... no one is really willing to actually try to see the others points as being valid... just bad
<Telep> yesh, I undestand - wasn't thinking really :)
<Patric1> :-(
<|trey|> Patric1, still not working?
<|trey|> Patric1, I swear its easy once you know it  :)
<Patric1> no guys nothing is going right
<pedru> if you dont know what environment variables are installing java isn't gonna be much fun...
<|trey|> Patric1, first little while is bad for everyone, mainly because they know nothing yet  :(
<stvn> Patric1: what is the problem exactly?
<Patric1> when i put your line in my source list it gets broken
<Patric1> everything works acept the java
<stvn> Patric1: can you dcc me your broken source file?
<pedru> what line did yu insert?
<Patric1> i repleaced it with the one from pedru
<stvn> Patric1: you replaced?
<Patric1> the line trey gave me
<|trey|> Patric1, you changed hoary right? I told you to... I said to uncomment the java line too... (just remove the #)
<Patric1> no, i use the one from pedro
<stvn> Patric1: no need to replace source lines
<Patric1> i wan tjava
<Patric1> :-(
<Patric1> poor me
<|trey|> stvn, it was to add a java source... and multiverse...
<stvn> Patric1: it aint hard
<Patric1> it is
<atropus> hi
<|trey|> Patric1, its not, you just don't know how yet  ;)
<Patric1> thats true
<|trey|> Patric1, but thats why we're here  :)
<stvn> Patric1: can you send my your sources file?
<Patric1> i want to use java with firefox so i can spend money on the internet
<|trey|> stvn, make sure he changed hoary, if not, make see if he has upgraded... that could be bad, sorry, I forgot  :(
<|trey|> has not*
<Patric1> did you get it?
<stvn> yep
<Patric1> i used the howto on the forum, but i get stuck
<seiseisei> is there a way to install the kernel source for this: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/ ? I want to try to compile the webcam driver /home/dewd/workspace/cvs/cam/zc030x/ for my creative nz :)
<stvn> Patric1: did you check http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java ?
<Patric1> $  sudo mv j2re-1_4_2_05 /usr/local/
<Patric1> mv: cannot stat `j2re-1_4_2_05': No such file or directory
<trukulo> Patric1, paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pizbit> nooo!
<Pizbit> wwww.pastebin.com like the topix says!
<Pizbit> topic even:)
<trukulo> umm, problem is that you have'nt got that directory
<LeeColleton> How do I change the default application that is launched when I click on a file?
<trukulo> LeeColleton, with mime-types
<atropus> you can download it from www.sun.com
<Patric1> i m a n00b :-(
<Patric1> and proud of it :?
<LeeColleton> trukulo: mime-types... is that a program?
<atropus> java VM is that
<stvn> Patric1: add this line to your sources.list file: deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian ./
<trukulo> LeeColleton, try left button on that file
<Patric1> patrick@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get update
<Patric1> E: Malformed line 21 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Patric1> patrick@ubuntu:~ $
<LeeColleton> mp3 file opens with totem.  I'd rather it were xmms.  how do I get there?
<trukulo> Patric1, paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<atropus> sorry I have a problem with ubuntu could everybody help me?
<trukulo> left click on mp3
<stvn> Patric1: you did copy my line?
<trukulo> atropus, what problem?
<plovs> LeeColleton, properties > open with (in nautilus)
<Pizbit> atropus: All 279 of us?
<Patric1> yep and then i get an error
<trukulo> Pizbit, no, not me
<trukulo> i don't have any problem with ubuntu
<LeeColleton> plovs: I'd like to change the default action
<spacey`ki> how can you make ubuntu stop making an interface for ipv6 in ipv4 (sit0). its really disturbing because i don't use ipv6
<Patric1> im using this howto  patrick@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get update
<Patric1> E: Malformed line 21 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Patric1> patrick@ubuntu:~ $
<Pizbit> trukulo: I was talking to atropus, not you
<spacey`ki> and now my ssh tunnel binds on some wierd ipv6 address
<stvn> Patric1: put a # in front of line 21 (the one with ftp://debian)
<atropus> My monitor will be black after random time and freeze all system
<Pizbit> Patric1: Paste your sources.list to www.pastebin.com
<trukulo> pitti, i'm one of that 279
<plovs> LeeColleton, yes in nautilus, right-click properties
<pitti> trukulo: 279?
<trukulo> pitti, sorry, i mistake nick, i mean Pizbit
<LeeColleton> plovs: that will only change the current run, not the next left click
<atropus> :) fine
<pitti> trukulo: nick tab completion :-)
<trukulo> pitti, yes :)
<LeeColleton> plovs: oh, I see it
<stvn> Patric1: if you prefer dutch help, you can join #ubuntu-nl
<plovs> LeeColleton, :)
<jordi> daniels: cool I can climb your back again
<sjoerd> jordi: that's a hobby of yours ?
<kasperbn> Hi, I'm having a little problem with my vsftpd. When I make a new directory I wish to set the permissions to 777 by default. I've tried the local_umask = 077, but it has no effect.
<kasperbn> any suggestions?
<jordi> sjoerd: you gotta try it.
<daniels> jordi: heh
<trukulo> kasperbn, mask is inversed
<sjoerd> jordi: just with daniels or in general
<kasperbn> trukulo: which means I have to do what? Set local_mask = 000 or?
<trukulo> wait 5 secs
<trukulo> i'm not sure now
<atropus> i can't use the network with the live CD, freeze the system ...
<trukulo> umask=777
<trukulo> in /etc/fstab
<trukulo> /dev/hda5               /mnt/d                  vfat    noauto,users,umask=777 0 0
<trukulo> that's an example
<Pizbit> atropus: Try boot with the option pci=acpi and noapic
<thoreauputic> trukulo: more like umask=000 actually
<trukulo> atropus, or with: nolapic
<kasperbn> trukolo: Thank you very much, it's working with local_umask = 000
<atropus> tnx trukulo
<trukulo> thoreauputic, umm, can be, i said i'm not sure now
<atropus> but I install the system and after random time the GNOME freeze
<trukulo> atropus, can be acpi problem
<jship> hey
<trukulo> http://www.perldoc.com/perl5.6/pod/func/umask.html
<trukulo> that's umask information
<trukulo> umask have to be: 0000
<trukulo> that means 0777 perms
<deFrysk> http://www.geocities.com/johanvrt/fstab.txt (examle with vfat partitions)
<deFrysk> a fedora fstab example
<deFrysk> but works fine on ubuntu
<deFrysk> the vfat bit that is
* thoreauputic has noticed a lot of new Ubuntu users having trouble with fstab
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: Installed isn't automatically setting up the windows partition mounts
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: yeah, I noticed mostly windows problems - are they being addressed?
<thoreauputic> I assume so...
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: Probably, not involved myself
<rexiboy> hello all
<rexiboy> how do i install flash-player on ubuntu 64?
<nevyn> rexiboy: umm install the ia32 version
<mrjive> is it possible to have the "debian" menu i have in sid? it would be useful for apps not listed in ubuntu menu...
<nevyn> rexiboy: if your browser is compiled x86_64 you may be out of luck.
<rexiboy> nevyn, that's no good :(
<mrjive> or a "non ubuntu apps" menu
<rexiboy> is ubuntu64 a pure 64 environment?
<Moof> nevyn! LTNS!
<darkersatanic> rexiboy: Yes, AFAIK.
<ua-nyman> What is this.../dev/hda2           76630       77623      500976    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) ?
<nevyn> hey moof how's things in your wolrd?
<Moof> not bad, not bad. slowly converting people to the linux way ;)
<nevyn> good to see you're fighting the good fight.
<nevyn> gonna be in .au anytime soon.
<nevyn> ?
<Moof> not for the forseeable future.
<ajmitch> morning
<rexiboy> night
<Moof> might see if I can pop over next summer
<Moof> maybe lca 2006
* ajmitch will be in .au in a couple of weeks, what joy :)
<pedru> ua-nyman, looks like a "partition"
<daniels> ajmitch: nice place
<Moof> but it's a tad expensive for a two-week holiday
<ua-nyman> hmm
<ajmitch> daniels: yeah, I'll be in melbourne for a few weeks
<ajmitch> again
<ua-nyman> I know pedru but what kind..what does it do?
<mrjive> malte`: !
<pedru> ua-nyman, actually it looks like the second partition on your primary master
<pedru> ua-nyman: drive
<pedru> ua-nyman, the line does nothing...
<mrjive> no news about the menu?
<pedru> ua-nyman, you have to describe your problems exactly to get exact answers...
<malte`> hi all
<pedru> what does my partition do doesn't fit into that
<pedru> it does exist
<Telep> heh, I wonder if I should apply for a job offering posted on our student's mailing list... "Microsoft Academic Developer Evangelist" :D
<sid77> argh, they're everyehere :)
<magneto> dang this irc desklet is kinda nice
<stvn> magneto: gdesklet?
<magneto> yep
<pedru> does anyone know where i can get eclipse 3.0 debs
<magneto> i just need to find the right borders for it
<stvn> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5debian
<stvn> magneto: it's in the standard ubuntu gdesklets-data package?
<daniels> ajmitch: melbourne is an especially nice place
<ajmitch> yeah I found it quite nice when I was there earlier in the year
<Telep> are there any eclipse 3 debs around?
<pedru> Telep, im having the same problem...
<nevyn> they're in debian which means it's probably in universe?
<Telep> I guess I don't really need one though, since I can just run Eclipse from my home directory anyway...
<nevyn> actually I'm wrong it's 2.1
<pedru> yeah, 3.0/3.1 is nowhere to find...
<magneto> yep its in universe
<pedru> magneto, not in my universe...
<magneto> nah pedru sorry- gdesklets question - irc in gdesklets-data .30
<nevyn> magneto: but wrong version?
<pedru> yeah, already figured that out :--)
<magneto> nevyn: ?
<wickedmedia> hi all
<Telep> hi there
<nevyn> magneto: check the version in universe.
<Patric1> STVN is my hero!!!
<pedru> looks like Patric1 has got his java working :-)
<Patric1> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pedru> deutsch?
<Patric1> nl
<pedru> oh, sorry
<pedru> :-)
<deFrysk> Ah een nederlander
<Patric1> hee een fries :-)
<magneto> nevyn: sorry im new to apt-get - i just realized though i have restricted and multiverse in my reps
<pedru> das verfluchten niederland werden da spren faust...
<deFrysk> Patric1, /j #ubuntu-nl
<pedru> :-)
<Daenzello> hi people
<pedru> hi Daenzello
<magneto> nevyn: i changed my reps to main only and still show the only version as 0.30.0.14
<Daenzello> its me again
<Daenzello> with new questions of course
<pedru> great
<Daenzello> i think so
<pedru> _
<mjr> by the way, my guess would be that most finnish users find Ubuntu's default LANGUAGE choice a bit weird for having swedish alternatives before english
<stvn-desk> hm
<Daenzello> im trying to get my great new smart wonderful dvd burner work with ubuntu
* pedru 's robot friend says "hello" [_]  
<Daenzello> are there any softaire other than k3b to manage dvd burning ?
<pedru> whats wrong with k3b?
<mjr> (though I can see the reasoning since Swedish _is_ an official language here; it's just that in practice most people are more fluent in English :)
<stvn> stvn-desk: ?
<Daenzello> i have nothing against k3b but that leads to another question
<pedru> ...
<Daenzello> even if i install k3b and the kde metapackage i have lots of errors if i try to run a kde-qt soft
<guptan> how can I publish a samba share in ubuntu so that windows pcs can access it
<nevyn> guptan: which windows?
<Telep> hmm, I keep losing my network connection in Ubuntu (been a problem ever since installing the preview)
<magneto> guptan: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<guptan> nevyn, windows xp
<Telep> running dhclient solves the problem but I get stuff like this:
<Telep> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<Telep> Corrupt lease file - possible data loss!
<magneto> guptan: modify that then /etc/init.d/samba restart
<pedru> @Daenzello: uhh that sucks...
<pedru> i dont know of any other program with the features of k3b
<guptan> magneto, thanks let me try that way.
<Daenzello> i think the fatal error i have with k3b is "command 'kcmshell 'k3bsetup2'' not found"
<Daenzello> but also other stuff like Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<Daenzello> QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used
<Daenzello> QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used
<Daenzello> kbuildsycoca running...
<pedru> yeah it looks like it misses some kde stuff..
<tuxx> hello :)
<Daenzello> i've installed 150mo of kde stuff
<pedru> welll i am using ubuntu since like three days and haven't yet burned a cd...
<pedru> does the burner work?
<tuxx> pedru yes
<Daenzello> xcdroast works, but it miss dvd support
<pedru> does the gnome cd creator support dvds?
<tuxx> Gnome's builtin "burner" works too
<Daenzello> does anybody there use some kde software ?
<tuxx> Daenzello not on my dekstop but yes
<tuxx> desktop even
<pedru> i use k3b, but on gentoo
<magneto_> Daenzello: amarok and k3b
<deFrysk> for dvd burning I can use nautilus
<deFrysk> I think :s
<Daenzello> and you dont have thousands of errors/warnings messages ? ^^
<deFrysk> lemmecheck
<Daenzello> hum i ll try the nautilus burner ...
<magneto_> Daenzello: what kind of errors are you having
<Daenzello> i dont know wich of those are fatal (not the 300 missing icons warnings i think), there things like "QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being use"
<tuxx> How would a cronjob look if I want automatic update, upgrade and dist-upgrade uppon boot?
<Daenzello> fo amarok do you use the debian package ? i havent seen it in the ubuntu repertories
<kasperbn> Hi, I have a bunch of user who have ftp access (vsftpd). Is it possible to do something with vsftpd.conf so that the users only are allowed to browse their home-directory?
<tuxx> kasperbn look for some jail in the conf
<magneto_> Daenzello: i got amarok from source and from debian
<tuxx> kasperbn if it's not durable switch to proftpd  - there it's 100% possible
<kasperbn> tuxx: "jail" not found
<magneto_> Daenzello: i had amarok working from compiling from source after installing all the right libs then someone told me debian had a .deb in sid so i got it from there
<|trey|> Why does everywhere in the wiki tell you you can't set up things like 'deb http://someserver/blah ./' with synaptic?
<|trey|> You just leave the last line blank...
<kasperbn> tuxx: What about chroot_list_enable ???
<|trey|> It worked in Warty too, so I don't understand?
<Daenzello> and for the gnome nautilus burner, does it support the dvd copy ? for k3b i keep searching the kde libs i miss
<tuxx> kasperbn okay. How about some 'chroot' ?
<|trey|> Daenzello, yes, they use the same backends...
<tuxx> kasperbn yeah that might me it
<tuxx> me/be
<magneto_> |trey|: dvdrwtools
<|trey|> magneto, dvd+rw-tools yeah...
<pao> does anyone know why linphone is not in universe/multiverse?
<pao> is there an alternative gnome sip phone?
<kasperbn> tuxx: it worked. Set chroot_list_enable = YES, and then in vsftpd.chroot_list you list users that are to be "jail" in their hom-dir
<|trey|> pao, try multiverse or universe... I see it...
<|trey|> You can request that it be supported in hoary in the wiki...
<MyKq3> when i m runnig setxkbmap -option -option grp:alt_shift_toggle ... it should able me to change  the keybord layout doesn't it ?
<pao> |trey|, let me try...
<|trey|> pao, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehogSupportedSeed  <- edit this to ask...
<|trey|> linphone - A sip phone
<|trey|> linphone-nox - A sip phone
<|trey|> Thats what I can see...
<pao> Package linphone is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pao> !!!
<tuxx> kasperbn nice :-)
<pao> |trey|, what's your sources.list config?
<pao> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<pao> that's mine...
<pao> :-(
<phill> Does anyone want to ssh in and setup my ati binary drivers? :(
<sid77> lol
<sid77> what's the problem?
<Mithrandir> phill: have you tried following the instructions on the Wiki?
<pedru> if you have porn on your machine
<phill> yes
<iz> phill yup try wiki
<phill> and no, but you can download what you like at my full bandwidth of 5kbps heh
<phill> i've done the wiki
<phill> 3 times
<phill> reinstalled after two of them
<iz> errors?
<MyKq3> can i cancel the root password?
<phill> now i'm sitting here with fglrx 'working' but no 3d accelerating
<phill> sure whatever, another reinstall won't bother me at this stage
<magneto_> pao: u can find it at http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/
<phill> i think something is screwing up between mesa libgl.so and ati's version
<phill> or something
<magneto_> unstable    main non-free contrib is what i have in my list
<phill> i don't know
<phill> i think i'll try and swap my 9700 for a geforce 5700 or something
<sid77> noooo
<Mithrandir> phill: create a user tfheen for me, put http://raw.no/dotfiles/ssh/authorized_keys in ~tfheen/.ssh/authorized_keys and I can take a look.
<phill> ok
<sid77> phill, nvidia is evil ;) ati is much better under linux
<phill> asif!
<jind> Nvidia is good as long as you don't change kernel
<jind> The nvidia drivers are more mature under linux than ati drivers
<magneto_> sid77?? - i never here nvidia people cryin like us ati folks
<jind> Only hitch is that they have to be compiled directly against the kerne
<jind> The running kernel source code
<sid77> magneto, talk to an nvidia ppc user -_-U
<magneto_> ppc doesnt count ;)
<jind> Nvidia and linux is as good as perfect under x86
<iz> it runs here on a amd64 system
<jind> I have never ever had a problem with the official nvidia drivers
<magneto_> i will never purchase another ati card or system with ati
<jind> I hear that ati has planned to work much more one the linux drivers
<jind> That's good
<daniels> ati works just fine here
<magneto_> jind: yeah they are now- but what about people whove been using their crap before now
<phill> ok Mithrandir ssh to phill.ath.cx with tfheen
<edwood> hi!
<phill> ati has been promising better linux support for years
<jind> But as it is now, nvidia is the best choice when it comes to stability and espesially performance
<jind> Ati drivers run poorly
<magneto_> my ati card works fine in xfree86 and with xorg 6.7 as long as i dont want anymore 3d support
<magneto_> i have to upgrade to xorg 6.* and use old drivers from xfree or atigatos or lose functionality
<|trey|> pao, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary  <-- edit the instances of "hoary" with "warty" here... put the resulting text into /etc/apt/sources.list
<|trey|> mdz, you around?
<pisuke> is there any boost in performance (2D) by using fglrx instead of xfree86 ati driver?
<jind> pisuke, probably
<jind> But it depends on what card and chip you have
<phill> its working!
<pisuke> jind, radeon 9200
<Mithrandir> phill: and I didn't even touch anything. :)
<pisuke> I was just asking if the fuss will be worth it
<jind> Then it probably isn't any read advantage in 2d
<kasperbn> How do I use find to search the harddisk for a specific file. I tried with: find / filename  -But then it lists all files. I only want it to list the "results"
<magneto_> pisuke - yeah i dont think any xfree drivers were meant specifically for anything after g200 radeon 7500
<phill> Mithrandir: sometimes it helps just to go through things with someone else :)
<daniels> magneto_: the matrox g5xx cards are perfectly supported
<daniels> magneto_: and you will get full 3d on anything up to and including radeon 9250
<daniels> magneto_: the problem in this case is neither ati nor x.org
<jind> I have heard that the techology in the ati xorg drivers can keeo up in 2d up to radeon 9200
<phill> to answer the 2d question: i can't see any difference in gnomes performance between fglrx and ati, but my tvcard doesn't work with fglrx, so that might be a problem
<darkersatanic> kasperbn: find / -name filename
<magneto_> i get full 3d now with xfree
<daniels> the standard ati (x.org) drivers do full 2d for every released ati card (and some unreleased ones)
<daniels> they do full 3d for everything up to 9250
<darkersatanic> kasperbn: Check out the man page for find...
<kasperbn> darkersatanic: Thanks
<magneto_> the drivers for all ati in xorg6.8 are broken horribly- supposedly -my card worked fine although with no 3d and with alot poorer performance- wait does that = fine?
<daniels> magneto_: that does not mean 'broken horribly'.
<jamaas> I'm attempting to get slmodem-2.9.10 to compile and not having any luck, anyone care to have go?  I'm a bit of a newbie here!
<Treenaks> daniels: will they ever do more than "up tp 9250" ?
<daniels> Treenaks: for 3D/
<Zindar> yes.. I'll get to install ubuntu on a mac soon.. this is fun :)
<Treenaks> daniels: yes
<magneto_> daniels: the ati cards do 3d too- 3d cards with no 3d in the drivers = trash
<Zindar> does anyone know how partition resizing is done then?
<daniels> Treenaks: as I said, the problem is neither ATI nor X.Org
<daniels> Treenaks: i hope to see 3D fine
<daniels> magneto_: in your opinion
<magneto_> daniels: many people buy ati cards for their 3d rendering ability
<Treenaks> daniels: so it's just "please wait while we update the driver to support 3d in >9250 cards"
<magneto_> to have that disabled is nonsensical
<daniels> Treenaks: 'please wait for bureauracy'
<Treenaks> daniels: ah
<pisuke> I think i'll stay with ati instead of fglrx. if ain't broke don't fix it :)
<magneto_> ati has no problem as long as you use windows
<daniels> magneto_: i have an ati card here which works perfectly with 3d :)
<magneto_> Daniels: me too but everyone does not
<daniels> this is true
<daniels> anyway, as I've said, this is neither ATI nor X.Org's fault
<daniels> so let's stop casting blame at them both
<magneto_> ?
<magneto_> xorg released a version which crippled a whole large group of users
<phill> what's a decent bittorrent client for gnome? something like abc/azureus (but doesn't need java)
<magneto_> ati has slacked on supporting linux until the last minute when nvidia started stealing customers
<daniels> magneto_: because that's all they could release.  you can't just write a driver having nothing but the card you're writing it for.
<magneto_> they are both to blame
<daniels> magneto_: no, this is not true.
<jamaas> Hey guys, where might I go to find some help with modem drivers?
<daniels> magneto_: the drivers do not support 3D on r3xx/r4xx.  this is not ATI's fault.  this is not X.Org's fault.
<magneto_> daniels - 6.7 works fine though
<phill> which modem?
<magneto_> daniels: im referring to the 6.7 -> 6.8 breakage
<daniels> magneto_: yes
<magneto_> what new feature set did 6.8 bring that required a change to the drivers? im not familiar enuf with it to know
<jamaas> oops, clicked the wrong button but I'm back...:), with a modem problem, who asked which modem?
<iz> open /dev/vbi: No such file or directory any idea what i'm missing?
<iz> libzvbi-common - Video Blank Interval decoder i got it :)
<daniels> magneto_: composite.  drawing to an offscreen buffer will kind of ruin your day.
<magneto_> well 6.8 isnt supposed to stable is it?
<daniels> it is
<magneto_> at least they were sharp enough to switch to atigatos for the next version
<jamaas> Hey guys, desperate for some help/suggestion on compiling slmodem here, any takers ... please?
<magneto_> jamaas: whats up
<altan> is there any good software to edit PDF documents in Linux?
<jamaas> magneto: thanks, am getting the following error.... trying to follow instructions!
<jamaas>  Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build'
<jamaas> make[3] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<magneto_> what are u trying to build there
<magneto_> kernel?
<jamaas> I give up ... ??  Hope I don't need to rebuild the kernel, hopefully just a module, am using latest warty on i686 and attempting to get a modem and fax working
<tux> has anyone tried the live cd ?
<magneto_> why dont u just load the alsa module
<jamaas> if it works, that would be fine ... newbie here, how do I do that ?
<jamaas> Not sure that it matters ... but it usually does, this is on a HP notebook so I think it is a linmodem, will also module work?
<thoreauputic> jamaas: alsa is a sound architecture :)
<jamaas> thats what I thought as well, it won't help with the modem will it ..?
<linux_mafia> anyone using beagle?
<magneto_> jamaas: try modprobe intel8x0m
<thoreauputic> jamaas: you might need to find your modem on linmodems.org
<jamaas> will do
<magneto_> thoreauputic- its an alsa-modem
<jamaas>  modprobe intel8x0m
<jamaas> FATAL: Module intel8x0m not found.
<thoreauputic> magneto_: ah, I see
* linux_mafia vows he will meet a fellow beagle user
<stvn> linux_mafia: you compiled beagle yourself, or there are packages available?
<magneto_> jamaas: try modprobe snd-intel8x0m
<linux_mafia> stvn, cvs
<thoreauputic> linux_mafia: using beagles is cruelty to animals! ;-)
<linux_mafia> stvn, works pretty good, dieing to compare notes with some one
<stvn> linux_mafia: ah ok, was hoping for debs ;)
<linux_mafia> stvn, depends on too many things, patched kernel, dbus, etc
<linux_mafia> stvn, id say debs are a far distant dream
<jamaas> magneto: that ran something returned to prompt
<stvn> linux_mafia: heh
<thoreauputic> jamaas: silence is golden! no errors!
<magneto_> jamaas: type   dmesg | pg     and look through there for a modem
<jamaas> will do!
<linux_mafia> stvn, i swear though, i cant be the only person using it apart from the devs, ive been asking for 4 days in this room and others if anyone is using it, all silent
<stvn> linux_mafia: hm, if it requires patched kernel etc, I can imagine a reason why nobody uses it ;)
<magneto_> good thing about ubuntu is they have every damn part of the kernel setup as a module
<linux_mafia> stvn, in the world?
<stvn> linux_mafia: I'm pondering about using it, but if requires a lot of recompiling i'll wait a bit linger
<linux_mafia> stvn, that cant be
<stvn> linux_mafia: nah in #ubuntu ;)
<jamaas> magneto: how do I send this output to you, about 5 lines without clogging up the page for everyone else... ?
<linux_mafia> stvn, no ive been asking in other channels too
<stvn> linux_mafia: heh
<linux_mafia> stvn, mailing list, consists of about 5 people, i guess i'll have to be the leader
<stvn> linux_mafia: heh
<stvn> linux_mafia: i'll have a look at it, see if it compiles here
<linux_mafia> stvn, oh, and those 4 or 5 are programmers, im just a simple noob
<|trey|> linux_mafia, I've seen you around in some channels for a while, so you can't really be considered a n00b anymore...
<|trey|> linux_mafia, hah... direct me at beagles site, let me see what it is  8)
<linux_mafia> |trey|, trey, trey, trey, you lambasted me for my poor demeanour before
<|trey|> linux_mafia, foreal? I don't remember  :(
<stvn> linux_mafia: you run it on an ubuntu system?
<linux_mafia> stvn, no i run lycoris, but just hang in here
<linux_mafia> |trey|, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BeagleInstallHowto
<|trey|> linux_mafia, cuz that makes sense...
<stvn> linux_mafia: ta
<|trey|> linux_mafia, That would be more appropriate on the "BreakUbuntu" page (I think thats it)... or at least pointed to from there...
<nefertati>  hello
<linux_mafia> |trey|, not sure what you call the app/function exactly, but google has made an app to do it, ms is on it, meta data or indexing something, basically if i searched using the beagle search tool for "mafia", it would show emails, files, gaim chats, web searches, including that term
<|trey|> BreakMyUbuntu even... they are things people are interested in, but aren't available in the Ubuntu repo's...
<linux_mafia> |trey|, sound cool?
<|trey|> linux_mafia, page needs to point to mono installation too...
<|trey|> And no need for dbus to be there...
<linux_mafia> |trey|, i didnt write the page, and yes you need dbus from cvs, dbus-sharp i think its called
<linux_mafia> mono aware dbus
<|trey|> ahh... crap... thats so much work  :(
<|trey|> linux_mafia, seriously, link from BreakMyUbuntu, you will recieve more interested people  :)
<linux_mafia> |trey|, work yes, but fun just to check it out, call me a geek
<linux_mafia> |trey|, link what? i have nothing to do with the page or its placemant
<nefertati> hello i just installed ubuntu but i wanted to ask about the internet connection as i cannot connect to the internet... if there is someone that can help me .....
<|trey|> linux_mafia, well then its time you made yourself an account... at least to fix spelling mistakes  ;)
<linux_mafia> |trey|, i have done wiki stuff before, (linksys + ndis) just cant be faded at the moment
<nefertati> hello i just installed ubuntu but i wanted to ask about the internet connection as i cannot connect to the internet... if there is someone that can help me .....
<|trey|> nefertati, don't repeat...
<nefertati> ok sorry trey
<|trey|> nefertati, can you ping localhost?
<nefertati> no....
<|trey|> nefertati, dial up dsl cable?
<nefertati> dial up
<|trey|> nefertati, damnit  :(
<nefertati> why?
<|trey|> nefertati, hehe... sudo pppconfig
<nefertati> :(
<thoreauputic> nefertati: do you have an external modem?
<topyli> nefertati: if you cannot ping localhost your networking is really badly broken
<nefertati> yes
<|trey|> nefertati, not 100% sure with dial-up... never actually done it, know how in theory though  :/
<nefertati> and what can i do about that
<thoreauputic> nefertati: are you comfortable with commandline?
<nefertati> i just getting started i know only the basic commands
<nefertati> :(
<thoreauputic> nefertati: do you have the nameservers and numbers for your isp?
<nefertati> yes
<|trey|> nefertati, he asked if it bothers you to type, not how much you know  ;)
<topyli> nefertati: open a terminal, type ifconfig. see if any interfaces are up
<|trey|> topyli, unlikely if he can't even ping localhost...
<|trey|> need drivers... I dunno what  :(
<thoreauputic> nefertati: well, sudo pppconfig should walk you througha configuration; it isn't too hard
<nefertati> yes i i dont problem to type and that the reason trey that i want to know more about linux...
<nefertati> ok...
<topyli> |trey|: i like to start debugging from the bottom :)
<|trey|> nefertati, man -k some_task_you_wish_to_do
<thoreauputic> nefertati: in a terminal, sudo pppconfig   -and see how you go
<nefertati> ok...
<nefertati> i will go  to do what you said is it doesnt work i'll come back
<nefertati> thank you  so much ...
<nefertati> :)
<|trey|> topyli, every network problem = check if its working at all first... cuz if its not, its gonna take a while to fix it  ;)
<thoreauputic> nefertati: if you do, read man pppconfig as well
<thoreauputic> nefertati: although it is fairly straightforward
<topyli> |trey|: that's sage advice
<nefertati> ok thoreauputic.. thank you :)
<thoreauputic> nefertati: no worries -come back if you have problems :)
<|trey|> topyli, 8)
<nefertati> ok :) i am sorry but i am just getting started .. i hope i will learn more ... :)))))
<thoreauputic> nefertati: no need for apologies - we are all learning :)
<nefertati> ok...
<|trey|> nefertati, you will... takes a while... lots of reading  :)
<thoreauputic> nefertati: and you will learn much more, I'm sure
* |trey| thinks the day he stops learning will be the day he stops breathing...
<|trey|> s/thinks/hopes/
<pedru> geman ubuntu channel: #ubuntu-de
<jdub> pedru: how's the ubuntu-de mailing list going?
<pedru> dunno... i dont use mailinglists...
<linux_mafia> jdub, will the ICEauthority bug/problem, ever have a satisfactory resolution?
<jdub> linux_mafia: which?
<utis> hello!
<utis> Any hints on configuring /dev/sequencer?
<linux_mafia> jdub, when you run k3b, which you must as root, well sudo, when you log out, you cant log in again, until you delete ~/.ICEauthority, or chmod it back to your user
<jdub> linux_mafia: er... BONG
<jdub> linux_mafia: "k3b is not supported in ubuntu" ...
<linux_mafia> jdub, i know, just as many people use it at the moment, due to lack of choice in flexible gnome cd apps, thought maybe it might be looked at, my bad
<jdub> linux_mafia: we can't put any time into it, but perhaps mail -users and see if anyone has seen it and knows a fix
<Mithrandir> jdub: put .ICEauthority in skel would be an obvious (but a bit ugly) solution.
<Mithrandir> or fix k3b, of course.
<linux_mafia> jdub, sweet as, there are a couple, but only temporary
<jdub> Mithrandir: no, it seems to chown the users existing .ICEauthority
<Mithrandir> jdub: it actually chowns it?  That sounds just broken.
<daniels> the problem isn't k3b
<jdub> Qt?
<Mithrandir> possibly, one can point it somewhere else?
<daniels> the problem is that running an ICE app with sudo directly is stupid and crap
<daniels> the app should just shell out to a wrapper for privileged operations
<daniels> e.g. system("sudo k3bsetup probe"), whatever
<linux_mafia> Mithrandir, i guess when when the 2.6.8 cd recording bug/prob which requires root/sudo use is fixed, it wont matter
<Treenaks> what is ICE anyway?
<pedru> yeah?
<daniels> Treenaks: Inter-Communication Exchange or something
<daniels> x11-based ipc
<Treenaks> ah
<linux_mafia> and on another note, will inotify be gracing the ubuntu standard kernel anytime soon?
<linux_mafia> for hoary anyway
<Treenaks> Wasn't it going into 2.6.10 anyway?
<jdub> linux_mafia: for hoary
<linux_mafia> jdub, o
<linux_mafia> ok even
<linux_mafia> heh
<linux_mafia> jdub, dont suppose youve tried beagle?
<jdub> a while back
<Gmail> is it safe to use the gnome 2.9 package in hoary? (this is more a testing system i know howto fix i was using debian experimental for awhile a m no n00b)
<linux_mafia> ive been trying for 4 days to meet a fellow ubuntu beagle experimenter, no dice :(
<stvn> linux_mafia: it the inotify kernel was available I might have been running it today
<Gmail> like are they complate?
<Gmail> and i do know udev is stuff plus a few more very important things and i can't reboot into my system untill they are fixed
<Gmail> YAY no more fam
<Gmail> gamin is here
<Gmail> haory progress is so fast
<Gmail> yay i can report another bug
<pedru> stvn, (in short) what is inotify?
<Treenaks> pedru: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rml/inotify/README
<mirak_-> hi hi room
<pedru> thx
<nefertati> i wanted to ask about how to set up an dial up internet connection..
<jazzka> some applications like xmms or bittorrent's menu appear really small, why?
<jazzka> do I need to install any new software?
<Gmail> jaalto: because they don't use gtk+
<Gmail> they both use x
<mjr> well, xmms does use gtk, but an earlier version
<Gmail> jaalto: you should use beep media player
<Gmail> it is and gtk+ port of xmms
* mjr recommends rhythmbox for music playing in Gnome, but that's just my preference
<Gmail> mjr: no that a new port
<linux_mafia> muine is the future
<Gmail> mjr: there is a xmms complable port
<altan> I like zinf a lot
* Gmail love cli
<Gmail> best music player
<Gmail> one command and it all running
<stvn> mjr: is it possible to simply queue songs to the current playlist in RB?
<mjr> stvn, I don't think so, which, I would agree, is a shame
<stvn> mjr: yeah, that's the main reason I don't use it, I can quickly add a set of songs to the running playlist
<MeAndU32> What is RB and what is cli , can somone explain
<cardador> cli: command line interface
<stvn> RB: Rhythmbox
<kensai> How do I add translucency to Gnome I have seen some screenshot with transparent terminals etc... How I do that in Gnome? Thanks
<bob2> you an't
<jdub> kensai: right click on your terminal
<nefertati> i wanted to ask about how to set up an dial up internet connection..
<stvn> kensai: in terminals, you need to edit your profile
<jdub> kensai: edit current profile
<bob2> gnome-terminal can do a fake transparency, tho
<jdub> kensai: on the effects tab, you can turn on the fake transparency background
<stvn> nfpppconfig didn't work?
<stvn> nefertati: ^^
<kensai> OOHHH ok thanks a lot
<MeAndU32> can RM play .rm .wma
<bob2> MeAndU32: no
<bob2> MeAndU32: it can play realmedia, but not windows media
<nefertati> no stvn it asks a pass i wrote muy user pass but its incorrect
<wfx> hi, i have trouble to get a ultra dma133 controller from dawicontrol to work: DC-133 sil0680 chip, module siimage
<stvn> nefertati: you did do sudo pppconfig ?
<kensai> anything more I can make transparent?
<wfx> cat /proc/partitions: dm-0 to dm-2 but i cant mount any md
<nefertati> yes stvn but it asked for a pass and i didint know the pass
<wfx> kensai, with the xorg server but i dont know if it avail for ubuntu
<Gmail> stvn: no need for sudo pppconfig was edit to call sudo i look and the link in /usr/bin
<stvn> nefertati: your sudo password, normally is the password of the first user you created
<jdub> kensai: if you take the back off your monitor, the glass display will be almost fully transparent. you will be able to see the wall.
<Gmail> x.org is coming out in a few day
<kensai> wfx: xorg isn't there yet :(
<nefertati> yes stvn but it said that is incorrect and i dont know why
<Gmail> but i say you wait a few days after it comes out
<wfx> Gmail, nice ;-)
<Gmail> you don't want to be the guy which has to reinstall x
<kensai> jdub: LOL LOL ROFL
<stvn> nefertati: did you ever work with sudo before?
<nefertati> no
<stvn> nefertati: and it is a normal ubuntu install?
<daniels> downgrades and sidegrades are quite horrifically bad
<daniels> take it from me, I've done like fived
<daniels> er, five
<bob2> Gmail: erm, you should probably let the people actually involved in the work discuss times
<bob2> Gmail: rather than talking out your arse
<wfx> have anyone a dawicontrol DC-133 controller running?
<nefertati> yes stvn
<stvn> nefertati: and there is only one user - you?
<Gmail> bob2i was told a few days
<nefertati> yes
<Gmail> bob2: i was told a few days
<kensai> changing backgrounds no longer works in hoary?
<daniels> Gmail: just sit tight and wait
<Gmail> kensai: it does its a gnome problem
<Gmail> kensai: log out and back in
<kensai> Ohh I have to log out and log in and then it takes effect?
<kensai> Ohhh OK
<stvn> nefertati: that's very odd, since a normal ubuntu install will give the first user sudo powers, and you only need to type your password, are you perfectly sure it is typed correctly?
<Gmail> kensai: no but if you have been log in for awhile yes
<kensai> Oka
<nefertati> yes i tryed all the possiible ways but it kept saying thta it incorrect
<topyli> kensai: try killing nautilus first. when it restarts it may draw your new background
<Gmail> and it normally happen why you use a program in gnome that need super premissions like...
<Gmail> topyli: no
<Gmail> topyli: it better if he logout and in as there are other problem he will have like changing setting will not take place
<stvn> nefertati: got visitors, so have to go
<nefertati> ok stvn
<nefertati> thanks
<Gmail> stvn: cya
<topyli> Gmail: ok. it does the background changing juju for me, that's all i know :)
<wfx> realy no one that can me help to setup this controller(it got it to work with a different distribution, so i think it is only a new way to configure it)
<bob2> there's nothing to configure
<bob2> assuming it's PCI
<wfx> udf is new for me i have use before devfs
<erik> hey, how can I play AAC m4a files with ubuntu?
<bob2> wfx: you mean udev?
<wfx> bob2, yes sorry typo
<spiv> erik: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> erik: faad - Freeware Advanced Audio Decoder player
<erik> thanks spiv
<wfx> bob2, do i find in /sys/bus/ide/ the all ide devices?
<Dr3w> anyone here using PowerPC?
<Aard> depends what you mean by `using' ;)
<bob2> Dr3w: lots of people are
<bob2> if you have a question, just ask it...
* Aard has a ppc based rs6k running aix at home
<bob2> wfx: so your problem is not with ide, but with software raid?
<wfx> bob2, no i cant mount the conected device on this controlle (dc-133 sil060 chipset)
<bob2> wfx: does "dmesg" mention it?  can you list the partitions with "fdisk -l /dev/whatever"?
<bob2> is the module loaded?
<wfx> siimage is loaded and ide core use it ide_cd,ide_generic,via82cxxx,siimage,ide_disk
<yann_> hey :)
<nimc> hi
<yann_> i'm having a (little) problem with the ubuntu live cd....
<wfx> bob2, in /dev/ is only evms fd input MAKEDEV mapper pts shm snd
<yann_> i wanted to try it out, to see if my hardware was supported
<wfx> ups no there is more
<yann_> but while booting, and loading, i got the "error 17" message
<yann_> after that, the system stops loading.
<bob2> wfx: "  can you list the partitions with "fdisk -l /dev/whatever"?"
<yann_> the md5sum is ok, and the cd functions well on the pc of a friend
<wfx> bob2, no i dont have the device entry
<Dr3w> Anyone got Ubuntu to install on a beige G3?
<bob2> wfx: so, the answer to 'does "dmesg" mention it?' is no?
<bob2> Dr3w: is that new-world?
<yann_> so if someone knows what this message means... :\
<bob2> yann_: check the bts, there's a pile of non-booting bugs for the livecd
<yann_> bts?
<wfx> bob2, dmesg is also courios, tons of lines like this atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.
<bob2> wfx: ignore that
<bob2> yann_: the bug tarcking system, /topic
<bob2> wfx: look at /var/log/dmesg
<yann_> thanks, sorry
<wfx> bob2, SiI680: IDE controller at PCI slot ...
<bob2> wfx: www.pastebin.com. put your whole dmesg log file in there
<Dr3w> bob2: yeah, old-world.  Hardware is 100% supported, just the install and boot process is different, but I was wondering if someone managed to shoe-horn Ubuntu on despite this.
<jdub> someone mentioned bootx on the -users lists
<jdub> list
<Dr3w> yeah, but I am not too sure if it will boot the initrd from the CD....
<wfx> bob2, http://www.pastebin.com/116783
<wfx> bob2, i have change it to hde becouse if i plugin the controller hda is now hde (ide=reverse does not work -> kernel panic)
<bob2> you have eisa slots with a 2ghz chip?
<bob2> heh
<wfx> bob2, i also wonder about any eisa slot
<bob2> did you build this kernel yourself?
<wfx> no is the default
<bob2> what does "uname -r" print out?
<wfx> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<yann_> bob2 > dit not find any open bug mentioning the "error 17"
* Treenaks wonders what an EISA slot looks like
<Gmail> is it advisied to upgrade to kernel 2.6.9?
<bob2> yann_: please file one
<bob2> yann_: oh, did you check the md5sum of the cd?
<bob2> Gmail: just wait for ubuntu toget it
<bob2> Treenaks: hold your arms as wide as you can.  it's about that big.
<yann_> bob2 > yep, and the cd works on a friend's computer without any problem.
<Gmail> bob2: isn't it in debian sid so it shound be in hoary universe
<Treenaks> bob2: I know VLB and ISA8/ISA16 slots..
<Gmail> can anyone access http://ubuntu-art.org/ ?
<bob2> Gmail: you can do whatevere you want, of course...
<bob2> Treenaks: ah
<phill> nope
<bob2> yann_: gm, sounds like a bug then
<yann_> could it be because of some unsupported hardware?
<bob2> do other linux distributions boot on it?
<mjg59> Treenaks: An EISA slot is a deeper ISA slot
<mjg59> It's got two rows of connectors per side
<mjg59> It is, thankfully, dead
<wfx> it is a very old slot
<mjg59> It's much younger than ISA
<wfx> and i dont have it (only the krenel think there is one)
<mjg59> It's just not a lot better
<wfx> a bit better :-)
<mjg59> Most modern hardware effectively has an EISA bus
<Gmail> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2994 this ubuntu box is made will the cds be ship in it to make this free cd deal the best?
<daniels> Gmail: no
<daniels> Gmail: too late by far
<Gmail> daniels: for hoary?
<Gmail> that will be so cool if you can get people to spnonsor it then i'll put them in my mums shop and i am sure lot of people will buy it
<bob2> Gmail: it's non-Free, anyway
<bob2> "sponsor" what?
<wfx> Treenaks, but i have on old pc with vesa ;-)
<nimc> can anyone help with trying to install fglrx ati binary driver? i get 'device not found' when i do 'sudo modprobe fglrx'
<wfx> bob2, any tip for me?
<bob2> then it thinks you don't have supported hardware
<Gmail> bob2: what is non-free
<bob2> Gmail: the art-work
<nimc> bob2, you meant me?
<bob2> nimc: 01:11:17           bob2 | then it thinks you don't have supported hardware
<Gmail> bob2: did you look at the correct link
<bob2> Gmail: "correct"? you only pasted one.
<nimc> hmm ok...
<yann_> bob > 3240
<Gmail> bob2: its a box for ubuntu the guy said he is sending it to you guys (ubuntu team)
<bob2> wfx: try the apic and acpi tricks, then file a bug if that doesn't work
<bob2> Gmail: yes, I know, did you read the copyright notice at the bottom?
<Gmail> bob2: but if he give the ubuntu team the right to use as he says on the forums then you can use it
<wfx> bob2, where do i find this trick -> link for me?
<bob2> Gmail: that doesn't make it free
<jamaas> I'm attempting to get a winmodem working and can not install gfax, getting an error that says hcfpci driver not active .... how can I make it active?
<bob2> wfx: boot options: noapic, acpi=off
<wfx> bob2, ok i try it
<wfx> bob2, thx for helping!
<wfx> by all
<bob2> good luck
<yann_> bob2 > is the bug report ok (3240) ? do you need some additional infos?
<jamaas> bob2, and suggestions about this modem problem, and how to overcome the hcfpci prob?  Thanks :(
<bob2> jamaas: if I knew I'd have spoken to you
<jamaas> sorry!  I'm so close ...
<bob2> linmodems.org is the usual place to go
<Gmail> bob2: if they give it over to ubuntu for free its FREE!
<jamaas> thanks, this one seems a little obscure, no idea why, trying to keep from changing ubuntu much but its tricky
<bob2> Gmail: no
<bob2> Gmail: please stop talking out your arse about everything
<linux_mafia> hah
<|trey|> bob2, *g* you never appear to lose your temper  :o
<yann_> so, file in bugzilla done, hope you'll get that fixed :) see you, and thx for help!
<loz> how can I install a .deb file at the command line?
<bob2> dpkg -i foo.deb
<bob2> but you need to resolve dependencies yourself, ifrst
<nowlin> is it possible to add asus to the laptop list http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/teams/laptop ??
<nowlin> it dosnt load the asus_acpi and the speedstep-centrino on startup
<bob2> what do you want to change there?
<Gmail> bob2: i said if they give it for free its free how is that a yes or no question
<bob2> Gmail: it's a "you are wrong" sort of question
<daniels> Gmail: it's all highly hypothetical, hoary release is still months away
<daniels> so hypothesising about what artwork we'll ship with what is pointless right now
<Gmail> i said IF!
<bob2> Gmail: as above
<nowlin> i just wants to add asus to the lists of laptops
<bob2> nowlin: erm, you want to change the goals of the laptop team?
<mjg59> nowlin: At the moment, asus isn't as high a priority as the others
<Gmail> bob2: ITs not a question
<mjg59> nowlin: But failing to load those modules is a bug
<bob2> nowlin: if you want to add those modules as tips to the wiki, that'
<bob2> d be a good idea
<nowlin> okay i will do that.
<Mayday> anyone know of a simpel tool to keep track of what i spend time on for ubuntu, gtk or gnome prefered. Something like: http://members.optushome.com.au/starters/pclock/
<bob2> Gmail: yes, I know, but you don't seem to accept 'you are wrong" very well
<bob2> Mayday: gnotime
<bob2> or gtimer
<Mayday> ill check them out
<Gmail> bob2: well i never said it in a way i can be right or wrong as i said IF!
<bob2> Gmail: kthx.
<Gmail> my teature said i am very picky with word like if it says if or...
<daniels> ok, guys, enough.
<NewComer-ubuntu> just installed ubunutu, my serial mouse doesn't work, changed mouse protocol to "Microsoft" in XF86config-4 and restarted X yet the mouse still doesn't work
<utis> re
<daniels> that's the first install with a serial mouse i've actually heard of
<utis> does ubuntu use devfs?
<daniels> what's your device?
<daniels> should be /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyS1
<NewComer-ubuntu> daniels, it's like /dev/input/mice or something
<jdz`> utis: no, I think ubuntu uses udev
<daniels> which port is your mouse plugged in to?
<NewComer-ubuntu> first port
<daniels> change it to /dev/ttyS0
<NewComer-ubuntu> daniels, ok, lemme try
<utis> jdz`: hm, but udev is also dynamical, isn't it? I mean, if I install the right drivers, the new device should show up outmatically without mkdnod magic?
<jdz`> utis: Yes.
<utis> *sig* I can't get the ALSA midi sequencer device /dev/snd/seq to work.
<utis> My last hope was that Ubuntu would require some magic incantation with MAKEDEV.  If it doesn't, then I am completely lost now.
<NewComer-ubuntu> daniels: thanks, it worked
* shaver strugges to get some sort of services-at-boot configuration tool to show its head in warty
<xuzo> hi, anybody has extrange fonts in hoary?
<daniels> NewComer-ubuntu: no worries
<NewComer-ubuntu> must say, feels fast
<linux_mafia> what are extrange fonts?
<Gmail> OHLALA the new gnome 2.9 ROCKS!
* Gmail loves ubuntu hoary
<xuzo> linux_mafia: the border of every letter looks 'yellow'
<daniels> sounds like a subpixel hinting problem
<daniels> freetype in hoary is absolutely stuffed
<daniels> which is no great surprise
<xuzo> linux_mafia: I try all options of font capplet
<nefertati> hello i wanted to ask about how to use pon
<xuzo> must i downgrade freetype to warty version?
<Gmail> i fund a problem the trash applet is built aggenst gnome
<daniels> xuzo: that would probably help
<utis> Hm, there is a MAKEDEV in /sbin.
<Gmail> i need to goto sleep but can someone add to bugzilla that the trash applet need a rebuilding and the ./debian/CONTROL need editing it the deb package
<daniels> dude, what about the debian/control needs editing?
<daniels> you need to be specific.
<daniels> you haven't actually listed any problem yet, just two solutions that are vague enough as to be useless
<xuzo> daniels: I try it now, thanks
<daniels> xuzo: no worries
<linux_mafia> haha
<Gmail> the new gnome-system-configurtion IS MAD! (the stuff in computer > system configuration) and the new synaptic is cooler (but i still like using apt in cli unless i am searching for a package)
<xuzo> daniels: one question more, warty version is 2.1.7-2.1ubuntu1 and hoary 2.1.7-2.2
<xuzo> the only diff. is ubuntu sub-version
<daniels> xuzo: actually, 2.1 and 2.2 are different debian revisions
<daniels> give the warty version a shot and see if it fixes anything
<nefertati> can someone help me? i cant connect to the internet and i dont know how... :(
<daniels> if not, we know where to look ;)
<daniels> s/if not/if so/
<xuzo> daniels: ok
<shaver> la la la, I miss chkconfig, la la la
<daniels> shaver: apparently the one in g-s-t is too busted to be of any use
<shaver> and debian doesn't have anything CLI that lists services and runlevels?
<shaver> this grovel-in-rc?.d thing is a joke, IMO
<sivang> shaver : ps -d ?
<shaver> I'm going to pretend you didn't say that, for both our sakes
<rcaskey_> daniels: any news on the new package selection util?
<sivang> shaver : :) did I go that bad?
<daniels> rcaskey_: the huh?
<rcaskey_> Isn't hoary getting a new package selection utility?
<daniels> shaver: not lists as such, but there is update-rc.d
<daniels> rcaskey_: um, synaptic?
<rcaskey_> I thought there was somethign else
<shaver> yeah, update-rc.d is great when you know what change you want to effect
<shaver> but when you don't know from debian, it's hard to guess what the effects are
<rcaskey_> Easy package install GUI (JeffWaugh, talking to RossBurton), thought that was something besides synaptic
<rcaskey_> is synaptic getting an overhaul or something?
<daniels> rcaskey_: don't know, sorry
<rcaskey_> oky
<mvo_> rcaskey_: there is some work going on in this area
<rcaskey_> mvo: ahh, anything specific?
<shaver> like, say, there are two different services that seem to adjust my clock
<shaver> one of them is saying that it can't find any way to talk to the hwclock
<shaver> but it works fine when I run it by hand, as it recommends in the diagnostic
<mvo_> rcaskey_: I haven't seen it yet
<mvo_> only mockups
<rcaskey_> mvo: what's the general idea?
<mvo_> but those look totally cool
<mvo_> it will look a bit like the tool in FC I think
<mvo_> but as I said, I've only seen mockups so far
<rcaskey_> FC's tool is pretty bad if it's anything like what I remember from FC2
<shaver> wait a sec
<shaver> how do I use update-rc.d to, say, keep portmap from starting at boot?
<shaver> it looks like "remove" wants the "real" script to be gone
<mvo_> rcaskey_: what would your favorite package mananager look like?
<mvo_> or in other words, what do you dislike about synaptic?
<rcaskey_> mvo: it would be a web page link that added things to my sources.list
<xuzo> daniels: downgrading to warty version doesnt solve the problem, fonts look fuzzy when subpixel hinting is active
<mvo_> rcaskey_: that would be indeed cool (and a security problem)
<rcaskey_> and it wouldn't look like anything
<rcaskey_> mvo: it wouldn't be
<shaver> I can't believe I'm not smart enough to figure out how to do this
<rcaskey_> anything that can isntall as root can update insecurely nayway
<daniels> xuzo: i'm getting horrific hinting
<rcaskey_> mvo: why do you think its a particular security problem?
<daniels> it's going the wrong way, all my borders on black text are different colours
<shaver> http://www.nclug.org/pipermail/nclug/2003-January/004873.html
<shaver> yes, this is exactly the ridiculous situation I'm in
<xuzo> daniels: exactly, differents colors :)
<daniels> shaver: yes, we know about it, we're working on it
<daniels> xuzo: hooray :\
<fissy> hi, a quick question: how can i remove 'exchange' from evolution because i'm never going to use it and it messes up the account list for me
<daniels> xuzo: did you restart your session after up^Wdowngrading freetype?
<xuzo> daniels: of course, i restart gdm
<gruberman> lo
<daniels> xuzo: ugh
<daniels> xuzo: no idea, sorry
<rcaskey_> mvo: imagine this: you go to a webpage of foo, see an Ubuntu 2 - Run Now button. Click it, enter your password. Sources are added , the application is installed. The menu pops down, you see the highlight move, the submenus open, the application highlight, and then begin to open.
<daniels> xuzo: could be fontconfig? xft?  try those
<shaver> daniels: so what's the current best-practice?
<xuzo> daniels: i try fontconfig yesterday
<mvo_> rcaskey_: it's not a lot worse than now, still. it needs to be very clear to the user what he is doing (giving access to the system this way)
<samm> how to get java on my box?
<samm> anyone can tell me?
<rcaskey_> mvo: yeah, but I think a dialog would be sufficient
<rcaskey_> and entering in your password
<shaver> I just want to avoid the situation where I manually remove links, and then am later told "of course it's broken, you loser, you removed links by hand instead of running debian-startup-policy-config -f -z lvm"
<daniels> shaver: update-rc.d
<mvo_> rcaskey_: it's a interessting (and very easy) option indeed
<daniels> shaver: manually removing links and update-rc.d, that is
<rcaskey_> and then we could just have a software catalog web page link in the menu
<shaver> update-rc.d wants the package to be gone, no?
<daniels> shaver: no
<burnboy> i'm having some serious problems with audio..anyone else have the startup sound in GDM get stuck and loop just a snippet? or kaboodle/media player has problems?
<daniels> if you move the file out of the way, dpkg will not attempt to replace it unless you ask it to
<daniels> if you run update-rc.d -f remove foo, it will remove the rc*.d symlinks
<rcaskey_> mvo: what do you think about seing the menu expand?
<shaver> and then if I upgrade the package, I will have it upgraded, but still disabled?
<daniels> shaver: yes
<shaver> OK then!
<shaver> thank you
<YogeshM> can someone help me please!!
<daniels> shaver: any time
<YogeshM> can someone explain to me how to set up a sata raid?
<rcaskey_> mvo: it could be confusing as well though
<rcaskey_> the real danger is not that people install stuff accidently, it's that thtey have dangling sources in their list when they aren't using applications from there anymore
<rcaskey_> third party packages cause conflicts, period
<rcaskey_> if not at first, eventually there will be a user who wants to upgrade from 2 to 3, and then you have conflicts again
<mvo_> it sounds a lot like the "point-and-click" install from this lindows distro
<rcaskey_> mvo: never used Lindows
<mvo_> neither did I, I read about it
<rcaskey_> mvo: but that's my suggestion, becasue it empowers third party software developers
<fissy> anyone know how to disable exchange in evolution?
<rcaskey_> maybe there should be an "Official Ubuntu" image or something to reflect software that provides its own version of all non-base software
<mvo_> rcaskey_: the problem with 3d-party is (as you pointed out) that they are usually less well maintained then the main archive
<mvo_> rcaskey_: that would be nice, yes
<rcaskey_> mvo: which is semi-okay as long as it is versioned
<rcaskey_> as long as the image says "Ubuntu 2"
<rcaskey_> not just "Ubuntu"
<twise> has anyone seen huge slowdowns in disk performance on a laptop due to dbus/hal?
<twise> going from 20MB/sec down to 6
<rcaskey_> The advantage of adding the repos is that they could then auto upgrade along with Ubuntu if they supported it
<rcaskey_> and if not, when the user clicks "Yes, upgrade Ubuntu" it can say "Are you sure you want to upgrade breaking these pacakges?"
<sjoerd> twise: is that measured with hdparm ?
<twise> yes
<rcaskey_> instead of "your a naughty third-party software using monkey, I refuse to upgrade you" or "All the applications you downloaded because they were useful to you will now break"
<twise> -tT /dev/hda
<sjoerd> twise: is your cdrom on hdb by any chance ?
<twise> yes
<sjoerd> try as root (or sudo): hal-set-property --udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0 --key storage.media_check_enabled --bool false
<sjoerd> something simalar was reported some days ago on the hal list, but the reporter never replied if that helped
<twise> i get "no device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0"
<sjoerd> oh beh, 22_0 is hdc
<sjoerd> try  /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_64 (or check info.udi in h-d-m)
<twise> that fixed it - how do i make it permanent?
<twise> and should i report this somewhere so others can benefit?
<sjoerd> k that's interesting
<sjoerd> twise: did you really notice the performance slowdown or was it just hdparm
<twise> both
<twise> starting evolution went from dog slow to fast
<sjoerd> so it's actually the first (aka not just hdparm)
<twise> correct, w/o the fix the laptop performs poorly and hdparm shows low numbers
<Gmail> anyone here using hoary? anyone rebooted and not got stuck because of udev being borked
<Striss> I'm using it
<Striss> everything has been perfect for me so far since I upgraded yesterday
<sjoerd> twise: easiest is to disable storage_media_check_enabled in hald.conf
<sjoerd> twise: the downside is that a media change in your cdrom drive isn't detected anymore
<Gmail> Striss: you rebooted yet?
<Gmail> i have been using it since the second it came out of the topic not to use it i saw it being taken out
<twise> that's fine - i almost never use the cdrom in the laptop anyway - and i'm used to mount / umount
<twise> many thanks for the help - is there anywhere i should report the problem and your fix?
<Striss> Gmail, yup i've rebooted right after i upgraded
<sjoerd> twise: i'll send a mail to the hal mailing list
<sjoerd> twise: msg me your mail addy, then i'll CC you
<twise> ctwiseATbellsouth.net
<Gmail> Striss: well udev is borked and i need it to boot do you?
<Gmail> ohh wait udev is fixed
<Striss> whats the problem then?
<Gmail> night
<rcaskey_> mvo_ you still here, we had a power surge?
<mvo_> rcaskey_: yep
<rcaskey_> mvo: any more thoughts on that system for installing software?
<mvo_> rcaskey_: no, I'll think about it a bit more. lot's of interessting ideas
<rcaskey_> what about right click "Remove from My Menu" "Uninstall this Application" ;)
<mvo_> rcaskey_: wait for the application installer, it will probably look a lot like the menu :)
<rcaskey_> mvo: well the whole idea would be to avoid an application installer application
<kensai> somebody has updated to the new ubuntu-dektop package in hoary?
<mirak_-> is there a meeting or something coming up?
<mirak_-> allot of ppl just joined the room
<Gmail> morin
<mirak_-> ?
<mirak_-> hihi
* mirak_- slaps mirak around a bit with Tux, the Linux Penguin
* mirak_- slaps mirak around a bit with Tux, the Linux Penguin
<daniels> mirak_-: please don't do that
<mirak> mirak_-: put something BEFORE your pseudonyme, not after
<daniels> guys, stop arguing about it.
<mirak_-> daniels, no one is here cept me and u
<tolstoy> Can we expect to see an update to thunderbird for warty (to 0.9), or is that something we'll just have to download on our own?
<daniels> not for warty
<tolstoy> okay.
<tolstoy> well, i've got one machine on hoary, so I'll need it because evolution is broken over there. ;)  evo is good for warty.
<Cred> Evening. How to fix problem with wintv card "Coulnd't open /dev/video0"
<fabbione> Cred: you need to load the v4l modules
<Cred> Are you sure? Since 2.6 they've been included with the kernel as far as I know.
<Cred> fabbione, asking because I just want to know if I'm wrong.
<fabbione> Cred: yes, but you still need to load them, if it doesn't happen automatically
<Cred> fabbione, ok. The module is called v4l?
<fabbione> Cred: i think so.. you will have to check up
<fabbione> i need to leave now... sorry
<gnat> anyone have any experience getting wifi working in ubuntu?
<Cred> fabbione, thanks!
<gnat> I have SMC 2635W and/or D-link DWL-G630
<gnat> the SMC I can query/set using iwconfig
<gnat> the D-Link is missing Firmware files
<Kal_Zakath> help
<gnat> I'm wondering why the SMC doesn't see the AP
<Kal_Zakath> I have problem recompling custom 2.6.9 kernel
<Kal_Zakath> I follow traditional method with make make modules_install etc...
<SapoDriLo> hello, I need help to setup an alias of a nic (eth0). can you help me?
<Kal_Zakath> kernel compiles fine
<Cred> Could someone else here try to help me with wintv card?
<Kal_Zakath> but at boot, right after somme messges I got lot of errors telling me something like : "/dev/null isn't a directory" or something
<netmonk> how do I add icon theme in ubuntu?
<Kal_Zakath> is there an ubuntu dev chan ?
<utis> re
<utis> Is there a good way to check whether a mouse is actually connected to /dev/psaux?
<ChrisH> utis: xxd /dev/psaux -> then move the mouse
<utis> I tried cat /dev/psaux and then moving the mouse, but that did help.
<utis> ChrisH: thank you.
<ChrisH> utis: xxd just does not screw your terminal :)
<utis> oh, that means if nothing is screwed up with cat, then the mouse is not detected/connected?
<ChrisH> utis: cat is quite the same... just that control character from psaux may make your terminal output stop.
<utis> hm, in that case I suspect that some drivers are not loaded. I need to enable my laptop touchpad.
<ChrisH> utis: or your XF86Config-4 points to the USB mouse. Perhaps it was discovered incorrectly.
<utis> my USB mouse was plugged in at that time and it works. There is just no provision for both mice in XF86Config-4.
<utis> hmm, modprobe psmouse changed nothing.
<ChrisH> utis: You may want to open a root shell and check /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<utis> I have XF86Config-4 open in an editor on tty1 (the batteries of my USB mouse are empty and X is no fun without a mouse).
<utis> And I have already frobbed it. To no avail so far.
<Kal_Zakath> did anybody recompile a vanilla kernel here ????
<Kal_Zakath> under ubuntu ?
<utis> Before I proceed I want to make sure that it is actually detected by the kernel.
<Cred> I get "Device nott found /dev/video0", what modules are required to be loaded in order to get this to work? I have wintv card (saa7134).
<ivar> arg - i would like to change my theme, but whenever I fire up the app (Computer->Desktop Prefs->Theme) it appears in the dock as 'starting' then disappears without a trace
<utis> Since cat /dev/psaux does not produce garbage characters and screw my screen, I suspect that it is not.
<ivar> anyone have any idea of why my theme app keeps dying ?
<utis> What do I need to do to make Ubuntu reckognize my touchpad?
<KeyserSoze> utis: what kind of laptop?
<g3r4rd0> anyone knows something about orinoco drivers??
<utis> KeyserSoze: Fujitu/Siemens Amilo.  It used to be unproblematic back then with Debian Woody, though.
<ivar> also, when I run 'gnome-theme-manager' from the terminal, it just hangs..
<KeyserSoze> utis: dmesg|grep PS/2
<tolstoy> ivar, i've seen that sort of thing (with the network gui).  had to log out, log back in.
<KeyserSoze> do you see anything?
<Kal_Zakath> anyone here use a vanilla kernel with ubuntu ???
<utis> KeyserSoze: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<utis> hmmm.
<utis> that would mean that it should work, wouldn't it?
<ivar> tolstoy, hmm ok.. thank I'll give that a go.
<KeyserSoze> lsmod|grep mouse
<KeyserSoze> what do you get there?
<utis> mousedev               10124  0
<utis> psmouse                17800  0
<utis> I tried a "modprobe psmouse" before, so I don't know whether that was automatically added or due to my modprobe.
<KeyserSoze> and xxd /dev/psaux as root doesn't dump anything when you move the mouse?
<Kal_Zakath> does anybody use vanilla kernel with ubuntu here ???
<utis> Shouldn't the touchpad show up in /proc/bus/input/devices?
<utis> KeyserSoze: I tried cat as root, but I'll try xxd now to make sure.
<KeyserSoze> and you say you have a usb connected that works fine right? and is listed under /proc/bus/input/devices?
<utis> No, nothing with xdd /dev/psaux
<KeyserSoze> what about the usb?
<utis> KeyserSoze: the USB receiver is listed in /proc/bus/input/devices; the USB mouse is out of battery right now. :)
<KeyserSoze> k
<utis> It used to work when it still had power, though.
<KeyserSoze> is there a evdev driver loaded?
<KeyserSoze> lsmod
<KeyserSoze> module rather
<utis> yes, module evdev is loaded.
<KeyserSoze> what about usbhid?
<KeyserSoze> try this
<KeyserSoze> apt-get install discover
<KeyserSoze> and after that
<KeyserSoze> run discover as root
<utis> usbhid and usbcore.
<utis> I'll try discover.
<utis> running discover seems to take a while ...
<jeff__> hi there.
<KeyserSoze> sup
<jeff__> KeyserSoze> not much.  switched from Debian testing to Ubuntu yesterday - smooth, as expected.  i am left with a question regarding DHCP3 and multiple interfaces.
<utis> I get only the same message several times on stderr: serial 8250: too much work for irq11
<KeyserSoze> utis: go to bios and disable something like the parallel port and see if that frees it up
<jeff__> any way to have network/interfaces skip auto interface that don't have media connected?  for instance, i want to skip bringing up/requesting dhcp for my wired 100baseT connection if it's not connected.
<sjoerd> jeff__: use ifplugd and disable auto in interfaces
<utis> KeyserSoze: o.k. I'll be back in a minute or two.
<pedru> anyone know a way to install ubuntu to a no-cdrom laptop?
<KeyserSoze> jeff__: check the "man interfaces"
<KeyserSoze> lots of config options there
<jeff__> pedru> usb key maybe?
<rcaskey_> pedru: usb?
<rcaskey_> usb harddrive enclosure
<jeff__> keysersoze> that's where i got confused. :)
<rcaskey_> costs money, but generally useful
<pedru> bios is not able to boot usb...
<bwlang> pedru: you could try installing it in another machine then moving the disk ...
<pedru> seriously?
<pedru> well of course ... as long as its i386
<rcaskey_> pedru: do you have another laptop and are you willing to open them up?
<jeff__> sjoerd> thanks for the tip.  would not have known to look for it!
<pedru> no
<pedru> no opening...
<rcaskey_> okay, hrmm. What's it running now?
<pedru> i like digging around in my home computer, but this laptop is my girlfriends...
<pedru> wait a minute...
<Treenaks> pedru: uh....
<pedru> how would you make an usb install?
<pedru> you have to transform the iso for that right
<rcaskey_> pedru: skip that option for now
<rcaskey_> what's it running now?
<pedru> nono.. i installed fedora before
<jeff__> pedru> hmmm... out of desperation: get debian boot floppied and then apt upgrade to ubuntu?
<jeff__> er floppies
<pedru> by using an usb image which i copied to a partition
<pedru> well, that would be a possibility too...
<rcaskey_> pedru: you could just create a gig partition and put the iso in there
<rcaskey_> but only if you have some way to bootstrap it
<pedru> i tried that
<pedru> with dd
<rcaskey_> pedru: why didn't that work?
<pedru> well i think the cdrom booting mechanism differs from the normal one... or the boot loader didn't find my partition...
<pedru> i used the freebsd boot loader..
<pedru> which can be found on the r.i.p disk
<rcaskey_> okay, hrmm
<pedru> last time it worked...
<pedru> i copied the fedora usb install bin to a partition and booted it using the bsd bootmanager...
<pedru> but fedora is too bloated...
<rcaskey_> pedru: i'd just bootstrap debian by hand and dist-upgrade yorself up
<rcaskey_> search for debian base.tar.gz
<jeff__> rcaskey> but, doesn't that mean that most of the ubuntu artwork and looks won't make it automatically?
<pedru> my floppy disk collection is 10 years old... im lucky i have 2 working disks...
<rcaskey_> tar -xzvf, point your boot loader to it, get your nic online
<pedru> that would work?
<utis> re
<rcaskey_> pedru: i'm thinking thats the best way
<rcaskey_> there is a potato tar.gz
<rcaskey_> I don't think there is a woody I doubt it will be a problem
<pedru> and then i can copy the packages from the iso
<utis> Unfortunately my BIOS does not provide an option to disable the paralell port.
<rcaskey_> pedru: nope
<rcaskey_> just copy the sources.list and apt-getinstall ubuntu-desktop or whatever that metapackage is claled
<pedru> y?
<pedru> the debs...
<KeyserSoze> utis: seriously? thats bs
<pedru> so i dont have to dl them all
<rcaskey_> it depends on all the neat artwork and such, and will get fetched over the net
<jeff__> utis> remove or reverse the card orders in your machine and have the BIOS clear IRQ assignments/
<rcaskey_> pedru: yeah
<jeff__> utis> PNP bioses are picky that way...
<KeyserSoze> jeff__: its a laptop
<rcaskey_> or just add the deb src line
<utis> While booting I saw two "fatal" error messages regarding modules. One of them was "pciehp".  Could that be related?
<rcaskey_> oh, but no cd, I forgot
<jeff__> rcaskey> I therefore stand corrected.
<bwlang> pedru: you usually don't have to open up a laptop to remove the disk... depends on the model in question
<jeff__> KeyserSoze> oops. :)
<pedru> ok...  before i start i google around a bit more...
<utis> jeff__: I can't frob the hardware (if I understand you correcly). It is a laptop.
<pedru> bwlang, its a fujitsu... believe me i am happy to be able to remove the batteries...
<pedru> it sucks...
<pedru> its pentium 4 heats my appartment...
<pedru> its fan sounds like a hairdryer
<rcaskey_> pedru: im checking up on this now
<rcaskey_> if your hardware is supported finding a potato base.tar.gz would work
<pedru> has anyone done a usb install?
<Se7h> can i make an OT question ?
<utis> It seems very weird to me that the kernel obviously detects the mouse; it is mentioned in dmesg and there is psmouse in lsmod.
* mjr wonders how broken would everything get if he tried to pull galeon off of hoary
<utis> but /dev/psaux is dead.
<utis> Could there anything else occupying /dev/psaux (I am stabbing in the dark; I am totally clueless ...)?
<jeff__> utis> how about /dev/input/mice instead of /dev/psaux?
<jeff__> utis> http://www.informatik.uni-freiburg.de/~danlee/fun/psaux/ seems to claim that /dev/psaux is dead and no longer in use with kernels 2.6.x
<jeff__> utis> (or are you still on 2.4?)
<bwlang> pedru: bummer - good luck with it!
<utis> jeff__: 2.6.8 according to uname.  Vanilla Ubuntu kernel.
<utis> I'll try /dev/input/mice.  That's where XFree was looking for the USB mouse, though.
<pedru> bwlang, thx...
<pedru> if i find a way i contribute it to the wiki...
<utis> no, nothing with xxd /dev/input/mice.
<pedru> it must be possible to boot that iso from a partition
<GnuHippy> when is x.org going to be in hoary?
<Ruffian|JANE|> ahoy
<kensai> is there any howto install kde on ubuntu?
<Ruffian|JANE|> hey alll
<utis> If I read the document correctly at the URL jeff__ posted, then /dev/psaux should at least work for the PS/2 mouse emulation stuff of my touchpad.
<Hikaru79> Is one of the repositories down?
<Hikaru79> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tetex-bin/libkpathsea3_2.0.2-21ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<Hikaru79>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.155 80] 
<Hikaru79> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tetex-bin/tetex-bin_2.0.2-21ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<Hikaru79>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.155 80] 
<ivar> how does one install a new font ? (or is this more of a gnome question ?)
<ivar> man.. it's in the menu
<ivar> sigh, that'll teach me to just search help & the wiki.. :P
<ivar> actually, the font application is for font seleciton, not addition.. so I guess my question still stands
<utis> Shouldn't the command lshw list the PS/2 somewhere?
<rye> I've got a question about installing a package which I believe is actually made for Debian.  I'm rather lost and could use some help.
<LeeColleton> When I plug in my flash card reader, it doesn't automagically mount (although dmesg shows that it is recognized).  Isn't it supposed to just appear on the desktop?
<rye> If anyone's familiar with openssh's DSA and RSA keys then they will have an interest in the software opensc and openct.
<nefertati> hello i wanted to ask how can i cp file from windows  thank you
<rye> But opensc/openct don't appear in Synaptic or dselect.
<rye> But it is my understanding that the developers of opensc/openct use Debian.
<rye> So is it possible for me to install their softare on Ubuntu?
<nefertati> how can cp files from windows ?
<lokooloko> hey
<nefertati> ?
<lokooloko> i would liike to know when i am supoced to get the cds
<lokooloko> i am form usa
<utis> nefertati: please be more specific.  Do you have a dual boot system with a MS Windows XP ntfs partition and you want to copy files from sais partition to your GNU/Linux partion?
<utis> sais -> said
<nefertati> yes utis
<utis> then mount is as root (or with sudo) to some directory, like /mnt, for example.
<utis> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt (probably!)
<nefertati> with sudo?
<utis> yes: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt (probably!)
<utis> (without the "(probably!)")
<nefertati> i tryed ls /mnt but nothing i cant
<nefertati> i want to cp a specific file
<nefertati> lol utis
<nefertati> then i cp file
<nefertati> ?
<utis> you typed "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt", then you typed your password, you did not get an error message, but ls /mnt does not show anything?
<nefertati> no
<lokooloko> can anybody please tell me when i am ggettiing my pressed cds???
<Hikaru79> lokooloko, it's in the topic :)
<Hikaru79> Will be shipped in a few weeks
<jeff__> lokooloko> most probably when then end up in your postman's bag... ;)
<nefertati> and something else i i tryed to copy this file to floppy but when i put it on linuc then it said that can mount cannot detrmine the filesystem
<nefertati> that connot mount and that cannot determine the filesystem
<Hikaru79> Was the floppy formatted on a Windows/Mac machine?
<Hikaru79> That would explain it =/
<jeff__> nerfertati> it possibly sounds like your kernel does not have vfat or ntfs modules compiled?
<utis> nefertati: what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<utis> (the -l switch is important)
<nefertati> i dont know utis
<nefertati> jeff i formatted the partition and put ubuntu with linux ext2
<nefertati> not ntfs or fat
<utis> please start a terminal (in the application menu und "System tools" or something like that). Then type "sudo fdisk -l".
<jeff__> nefertati> indeed.  but you are most probably trying to access vfat or ntfs file systems, either on the floppy or on the other partition from which you wish to copy the file.
<nefertati> utis i cant access now because im in windows
<nefertati> because i cannot connect to the internet because maybe my modem is a win modem etc...
<nefertati> :(((( i dont what to do
<nefertati> can anyone come here to fix this machine?
<utis> nefertati: and you already tried to use "mount"?
<rcaskey_> can someone on the old wiki with permissions to change the front page make a big bold "WIKI HAS MOVED HERE" mesage?
<nefertati> no
<utis> nefertati: well, that's what you told me above. :)
<m00se> hi
<m00se> are there any known problems with xfs support in hoary?
<nefertati> i just typed la /mnt but i dont what it means lol because i wanted to run scan modem so i can find any drivers for my modem
<nefertati> :)
<nefertati> lol
<utis> nefertati: /mnt is empty as long as you don't "mount" a partition there.
<nefertati> so how can mount the partition?
<utis> Here's a recipe (everything typed at a terminal): 1. sudo fdisk -l
<nefertati> yes...
<utis> This should list all partitions on your drive.
<nefertati> yes...
<utis> look for the last column. You need the row with NTFS or vfat or some other MS Windows file system.
<utis> The first column of that row tells you which device on your GNU/Linux system refers that partition.
<utis> Say, it is "/dev/hda1" (which is most likely the case).
<nefertati> was it wrong that i formatted the partition with linux ext2 ? or had to format it with ntfs ?
<utis> Then 2. type sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<utis> After that ls /mnt should show the root directory of your MS Windows partition.
<nefertati> then?
<utis> then?
<nefertati> should i install ubuntu again?
<utis> no, why?
<nefertati> with ntfs  or leave that way?
<utis> I think that ntfs is a really bad choice for a GNU/Linux installation, if it is possible at all.
<jeff__> utis> cannot be done.
<jeff__> utis> vfat, yes, but not ntfs.
<nefertati> i know that ntfs is for windows and especially for win xp
<jeff__> nefertati> correct.
<utis> jeff__: at least there's read-support ...
<nefertati> so i put linux ext2
<jeff__> nefertati> and as such, you are trying, from Ubuntu (in ext3), to read from your Windows installation, which is most likely NTFS (if you are running XP)
<jeff__> nefertati> in order to do that, you must mount the filesytem into which XP is installed, so that Ubuntu can see it.
<mirak_-> fat32 is also available for xp..........dont forget about that
<challange> van itt magyar?
<nefertati> about the connection to internet i cannot do that i did sudo pppconfig i create new connection but i cannot type pon
<nefertati> :(
<nefertati> ok jeff
<utis> nefertati: do you have DSL?
<nefertati> no
<jeff__> nefertati> utis was instructing you on how to mount the windows partition in order to read your file off of it.
<nefertati> dial up
<nefertati> yes i know jeff
<nefertati> about the connection is another problem that i have
<LeeColleton> how do I get my USB drive to automagically mount when I plug it in?
<nefertati> about the connection to internet i cannot do that i did sudo pppconfig i create new connection but i cannot type pon
<nefertati> i will type only pon nameofconnection ?
<jeff__> LeeCollecton> your kernel has to have the automounting feature compiled in, and your USB drive must be mapped inside of /etc/fstab to a mount point.
<jeff__> LeeCollecton> (or do I lose you along the way?)
<nefertati> utis?
<nefertati> ?
<mjr> LeeColleton, in Ubuntu, it should just work if you're logged into Gnome
<nefertati> mjr how can make the connection to the internet? with pon?
<mjr> nefertati, probably, I'm not up to speed on that really
<caleb__> anybody know of a repo that has the firefox-gtkmozembed package?
<mbb> bugzilla question - 'Assign To:' defaults to amu@tr.debian.net - should I leave that alone, change to debzilla, or ??
<hectorvs> hey guys, I got a wireless setup question.
<hectorvs> I have 2 wireless networks I use alot, at home and at campus
<hectorvs> how can I make ubuntu recognize and configure the wireless access automatically?
<hectorvs> I have to manually configure it every time I change networks, and thats kind of a pain...
<m00se> i need some help with data corruption in hoary
<challange> how can I install flash plugin for firefox?
<challange> there's a page but that doesn't work
<tck> www.macromedia.com
<challange> yeah
<challange> i found macromedia's homepage
<challange> but what should I fond there?
<challange> find
<challange> ?
<tck> http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<m00se> i installed mysql-server and after a few minutes every command resulted in i/o error, shortly after that the system froze
<challange> cheers
<m00se> and after reboot i had corrupted /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Pizbit> challange: You can do it this way, see the bottom big part http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LeeColleton> mjr: I am using gnome.  plugging in the drive doesn't mount it
<utis> I have new batteries for my USB mouse now.  I am switching back to X. brb
<jesper> m00se: Sounds like a hardware failure of somem kind.
<challange> thank you
<challange> it's ok
<m00se> jesper, i suspected this but when i reinstalled mysql-server it happened again
<m00se> available got corrupted, and i got i/o errors
<hmtr> hello
<Hikaru79> Quick question: when installing a printer through a SAMBA network and it asks for the "Host" what do you put? The computer's id, it's location, what?
<mjr> LeeColleton, are you in the plugdev group? (type "id" in a terminal)
<hmtr> Hikaru79, try the computer's id, it should work
<utis> I think I can live without the touchpad, since I use the laptop more or less stationary anyways.
<utis> the phenomenon of the dead /dev/psaux puzzles me a bit, though.
<flax07> hi there - im trying to install ubuntu on a dell c600 - but i get a frozen blue screen - and probs reading the cd - i notice that this prob has been mentioned on your lists etc - the prob seems to be DMA - any workarounds?
<hmtr> utis, have you tried /dev/input/mouse, or something like that?
<utis> hmtr: yes, to no avail.
<utis> /dev/input/mice
<jesper> m00se, I would boot a Knoppix CD and run memtest from it as a beginning.. then I'd see if i can move som big files around on the disk without getting errors ..
<Hikaru79> hmtr, OK I tried the computer's name (which is 'administrator') and now it CLAIMS to see the printer but when I go to "Print a Test Page" it says the page has been sent to printer... but nothing happens :| It doesn't print...
<Hikaru79> I'm noticing that the "Location" field has been left blank. Should I fill that in?
<hmtr> utis, is it the first time you install a GNU/Linux distro on your laptop? maybe your touchpad isn't a "regular" mouse...
<hmtr> Hikaru79, i'm going to try to setup my printer now. can i PM you?
<Hikaru79> ^_^ Yes, please!
<utis> hmtr: I had a Debian stale running on it quite a while ago. Running the PS/2 touchpad was unproblematic.
<Hikaru79> This printer problem has been bugging me for about a week now :) Help would be *greatly* appreciated
<hmtr> utis, allright, so i'm out of ideas
<hectorvs> hey guys, how do i write a script to detect a wireless network?
<utis> hmtr: yes, it is really, really weird.
<darksatanic> hectorvs: "iwlist <interface> scan" is your friend
<hectorvs> darksatanic: thanks
<m00se> jesper, half a gig is big enough?
<jesper> m00se, for what purpose?
<JStrike> So, anyone created beagle packages for Ubuntu
<tck> nes star wars trailer - http://www.tetrixenterprises.com/trailer.mov
<m00se> for moving around to check if there are i/o errors
<challange> how can I make the windows appear in one
<challange> uhh so
<challange> if I click on a folder
<challange> it opens in a new window
<challange> and I don't want that
<bagpuss> trying to install on a new machine with a via8237 chipset.  The installer either kernel panics, or hangs at "setting up filesystem".  Any ideas?
<hmtr> challange, try double click with your mouse's middle button
<flax07> are there any boot params that will stop the install disk from trying to use DMA?
<tck> challange, its on the FAQ's
<Pizbit> flax07: I could be wrong 'nodma', why doy ou want to disable it anyway?
<challange> ok thank's
<challange> sorry
<tck> challange, Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor, navigate to /apps/nautilus/
<flax07> Pizbit: there seems to be a known problem with dell c600 that is causing the install to fail.
<tck> challange, shit actually thats a dif. one
<Kirsch> hey guys, is there a program that handles wireless internet better than the Networking one that comes by default?
<flax07> Pizbit: it seems to be cos its trying to use DMA on the cd.
<flax07> Pizbit: it seems to have mounted - but /cdrom/dists/stable is empty.
<challange>  sound state/pref.version
<challange> two lines on the right side
<Pizbit> flax07: This is way beyond me;)
<flax07> Pizbit: 8)
<challange> tck: what do i have to change there?
<challange> i cannot find dir props
<tck> im not using ubnut at the mo
<tck> hang on i'll boot the laptop
<challange> oh
<mjr> yay, Galeon from hoary brought only a rather minimal number of upgrades with it
<challange> just for me?
<challange> :D
<Pizbit> challange: You want to disable nautilus new window stuff?
<Pizbit> Back to the old browser style?
<mjr> (and thus hopefully didn't break anything :)
<Pizbit> gconf-editor apps->nautilus->preferences and tick "always_use_browser"
<rcaskey_> what's the easiest way to find the oldest file contained in a given directory?
<hmtr> Pizbit, or, in nautilus, edit - preferences - behavior - always open in browser windows
<graham> rcaskey_, this may not be the easiest, but it works: "ls -t | tail -n 1"
<shaver> yeah, ls -t | tail -1
<Pizbit> hmtr: That's there now?:)
<rcaskey_> graham: I guess I need to add a function to do it recurisvely, eh?
<rcaskey_> err %s/function/switch/
<hmtr> Pizbit, yes, in gnome 2.8
<challange> Wow
<challange> Pizbit: thnx
<LeeColleton> mjr: yes, my user is in the plugdev group
<challange> it's funny that you can help at home nobody ...
<graham> rcaskey_, a switch wouldn't do it; you need to pass the output of "ls -t" into tail seperately.
<Hikaru79> I keep getting this error when trying to print to a printer that's connected to a Windows machine through a home network:
<Hikaru79> Printing: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<graham> (for each directory)
<mjr> LeeColleton, okay; well, you probably also have the Desktop preferences / Removable media / Mount removable drives when hot-plugged checked, and if so, that's the end of my expertise on this matter with Ubuntu
<LeeColleton> mjr: yes. well, thanks anyway
<challange> how can i change the root pass
<challange> ?
<challange> cause i am the root:D
<challange> as I know it is a random thing
<challange> cos of secure stuffs
<bagpuss> what exactly is the kernel (or installer perhaps) doing at the point it says "Setting up filesystem, please wait" ?
<Pizbit> It's in the wiki/faq somewhere I believe, never had to do it.
<RuffianSoldier> back
<graham> rcaskey_, I've not managed to do it with find (was optimistic there for a while), but you can do it in a loop.
<housetier> front
<Pizbit> bagpuss: My guess would be formatting the partition
<graham> rcaskey_, for d in $(find -type d); do ls -t $d | tail -n 1; done
<hectorvs> hey guys, while installing samba i get this error:  update-rc.d: warning: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba is not a link to ../init.d/samba
<bagpuss> Pizbit: I doubt it...it hasn't really GOT that far
<Pizbit> Ah, heh
<bagpuss> Pizbit: this is well before it's even gotten to the menu system
<hectorvs> what's wrong? :S
<Pizbit> bagpuss: RAM disk?
<bagpuss> Pizbit: possibly, I'm not sure
<graham> rcaskey_, you still there?
<rcaskey_> yeah
<graham> did you see that loop?
<rcaskey_> thanks
<graham> np
<Pizbit> Anyway, last day of school for the rest of my life, laters!
<rcaskey_> haven't done it yet
<rcaskey_> wrote a custom script that I'm waiting to finish
<rcaskey_> it just checkes for mtimes since 180 days ago
<cardador> wow football manager 2005 runs in wine!
<MagicFab> hello
<MagicFab> Need some help with keyboard mapping setup
<MagicFab> I'd like to get the same mapping as US English - US International under Windows
<MagicFab> How can I do that ?
<Treenaks> MagicFab: just select us_intl
<MagicFab> That keyboard produces all the accented characters for english and french with a combination of 2 keystrokes - the apostrophe/quote and the letter
<MagicFab> Treenaks: can' t find it...
<Treenaks> MagicFab: where are you selecting it?
<MagicFab> I went to Desktop prefs > Keyboard
<Treenaks> MagicFab: (that's called a "dead keys" keyboard)
<Treenaks> MagicFab: so try "US English w/ deadkeys"
<MagicFab> How come ? I have never heard that. Do you know if it' s documented /explaines somewhere ?
<Treenaks> well..
<MagicFab> exactly! many thanks
<Treenaks> if you press " or ' or something, nothing happens.. the key looks "dead"
<MagicFab> well... good thing you were here :)
<MagicFab> 
<MagicFab> I swear I need them all :D
<MagicFab> most excelent, many tx Treenaks
<hmtr> by the way, anyone from portugal? :-)
<challange> ..
<hectorvs> hey guys, im having trouble installing samba
<mrjive> hi ToTo
<hmtr> what seems to be the problem, hectorvs?
<hectorvs> it says somethinga bout dangling symlink
<hectorvs> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<hectorvs> ??? =(
<hectorvs> so how can i fix that prob?
<hectorvs> i am looking around on the net, but to no avail :S
<bagpuss> ah, for some reason it wasn't detecting the amount of memory properly
<bagpuss> so was hanging when it tried to use it
<hmtr> hectorvs, do you have that file?
<hmtr> where does it points to?
<hectorvs> yes i do
<hectorvs> the thing is its not linked correctly
<hectorvs> its supposed to be linked to ../etc/init.d/samba
<hectorvs> but it only shows /samba
<hmtr> i really don't know how to fix that...
<hmtr> maybe you can just remove it and  create a new one?
<hectorvs> ls -l /etc/rc?.d/*samba returns _ /etc/rc2.d/K09samba - /samba
<hectorvs> wthe /etc/rc2.d/K09samba is colored red
<NewComer-ubuntu> elmatch kam kam???
<jamaas> does anyone know if there is a problem with modprobe in module-init-tools 3.1pre2-2ubuntu3?  I'm having a problem with a module for a hsf modem module ... ??  thanks
<z1> these ubuntu packages , can they be used with sid? or sid packages used with ubuntu natively ?
<spiv> z1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<Disharmony> hey
<kensai> anyone here plays doom 3 on Linux?
<kensai> I just want to knoe if I would be able to have sound in doom3 on ubuntu?
<kensai> I use the alsa derivers the ubuntu default
<kensai> drivers*
<hmtr> kensai, i believe so, but i'm not sure. try it.
<pedru> kensai, why should that be a problem
<hmtr> isn't hald supposed to be started by default?
<pedru> doom 3 uses oss (i think), ubuntu supports oss emulation by default...
<kensai> pedru: cause doom 3 states that they don't support alsa only oss
<redemption> Hello, I'm new to gnome, so I was wondering how to change file associations on gnome
<pedru> play doom 3 on windows... its terribly slow under linux (i tried everything my nvidia card has to offeR)
<kensai> and I tried in other distro and sound didn't function
<pedru> besides there is no 3d sound in linux...
<pedru> should be no problem in ubuntu...
<kensai> But I believe maybe ubuntu handle things other way
<redemption> I think doom 3 is slow on all os's unless you have a great system
<pedru> just try it.. it takes you 10 minutes to get it up and running
<kensai> I think doom 3 works better in Linux as all games
<Disharmony> i need some help with mounting a win98 partition with fstab. i have managed to mount it actually but it is not browsable despite rw privileges. ill type the rellated line:
<hmtr> redemption, you can right-click on a file and change it's settings. i don't know another way to do it.
<pedru> @redemption yeah, but i dual boot, and the game is faster on windows... under every circumstances... i shut down all unneccessary services and tuned my card (fast writes , bla , bla)... and im not the only one with that problem
<pedru> visit the doom 3 linux forums... a LOT of poeple have problems...
<redemption> hmtr, when I try that I can't change the default left-click action.  It doesn't give me the option to remove that association. (i.e. totem.  I hate totem.)
<Disharmony>  /dev/hda1 /home/raven/c msdos  users,exec 0 0  hope i remembered that correctly
<Disharmony> any ideas why i cant browse the partition?
<hmtr> redemption, you could hack on /usr/shared/applications/totem.desktop...
<hmtr> supper's ready. be back in a few moments
<hmtr> supper or dinner...?
<kensai> is it possible to transfer my ubuntu installation from my HDA HDD to my HDB HDD? I believe this is almost impossible but I don't loose anything asking
<Mithrandir> kensai: yes, it's fairly easy as well; the trick is getting the bootloader to install
<mauri> hi
<Striss> has anybody tried compiling FreeCNC in ubuntu?
<kensai> Mithrandir: any howto?
<Disharmony> can anybody help me? please
<mauri> hi all.  I am looking at installing debian for my brother, but I don't think he's up to all the configuring.  So this brought me the idea of installing ubuntu-ppc, then again he doesn't like  gnone.   Has there been any good success geting xfree86-DRI from the debian-ppc crowd working?
<redemption> hmtr, Yeah I tried that to no avail.  It seemslike ubuntu's version of gnome is slighty off, in that gnome has a gui for changing associations that I can't find on ubuntu.
<Mithrandir> kensai: for copying the files?  mount the new hd somewhere and run cp -ax / /newplace, making sure to repeat for each of your partitions
<kensai> Hmmm? I'll try and learn ;) thanks
<Mithrandir> kensai: if you don't feel comfortable mucking about in a terminal, I'd recommend installing onto the new drive, then copying your user data over afterwards.
<Mithrandir> depending on how much you've customized your installation, naturally.
<kensai> Mithrandir: installing in my other HDD and copying files might be the best
<EfaistOs> is it normal to have nothing on the desktop ?
<Disharmony> efaisos: yeah
<ogra> EfaistOs: a nice logo should be there ;)
<EfaistOs> ogra, yes that's ll ?
<EfaistOs> s/ll/all
<EfaistOs> ?
<Disharmony> can someone confirm that win98 fat32 is actually vfat and not msdos to the kernel?
<ogra> EfaistOs: yup, its the space you may fill as you like, its _your_ desktop ;)
<will> Vfat
<DieHard> Well when one thinks one has seen the run of linux distros, up pops Ubuntu that rescales the "1-10". All the best!
<EfaistOs> ogra, another question : I plugged in an external usb hd but it doesnt mount the device but the same hd worked on another ubuntu ...
<Disharmony> will i suppose that means yes. thanks for the correction also
<Disharmony> will:
<will> disharmony: sorry yeah its VFAT
<ogra> EfaistOs: hmm, should work....
<Foxfyre> Hey folks
<Ruffian|JANE|> hi
<EfaistOs> ogra, i have the /dev/sda1,2,5 and 6 created in /dev but it's not mounted automatically ? :( and on the other one it did it ...
<EfaistOs> i dunno why ...
<Foxfyre> So I forgot how I did it before, but I have a rogue X mouse cursor in the middle of my screen.
<Foxfyre> Anyone know how to get rid of it?
<ogra> EfaistOs: look in Computer->Desktop Settings->removable media if the options are right
<Disharmony> also is there a xfree86-dev for ubuntu? cant find it on the net. (i'm not using apt-get cause ubuntu cant connect to the Net) im on windows now. Dawm winmodems!  so i mannually d/l and install with dpkg
<Disharmony> i need it to compile xine
<rye> What starts gnome-session?
<rye> I'd like to slighly modify my setup to start ssh-agent first.
<rye> s/slighly/slightly/
<ogra> Foxfyre: add  "SWCursor" "on" to the Device section in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<EfaistOs> ogra, hald service is not running
<ogra> EfaistOs: ouch
<Foxfyre> that's it - thanks ogra
<ogra> EfaistOs: try: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<ogra> EfaistOs: in a terminal
<EfaistOs> ogra, it works :p
<EfaistOs> dunno why this service was halted
<ogra> ;)
<EfaistOs> but a thing weird it opened 4 windows because i have four partition on this hd but only one icon appeared on desktop
<Striss> what package does "bits" come from?
<Striss> as in /usr/local/bits
<ogra> Striss: dpkg -S `which bits`
<Striss> k
<ogra> Striss: dpkg -S /usr/local/bits
<ogra> if its in /usr/local
<Striss> libc6-dev, ah thankyou
<Striss> it was /usr/include atually
<ogra> ahh
<Striss> ok i'm trying to compile something, but its choking when it hits the /usr/include/bits/ files...
<Striss> i'm wondering what i can do to fix this situation
<bigbrother0074> why might i be getting a segmentation fault when i try to run mldonkey-gui?
<bigbrother0074> will it not work on a 64 bit platform?
<shaver> what package is likely to contain the man page for, say, strcpy?
<ogra> EfaistOs: what shows the window that opens if you click the icon ?
<EfaistOs> it open sda1 by example ... but i dont have the icons for sda2, sda5 and 6 but i have the windows ...
<ogra> EfaistOs: weird...are you on hoary ?
<ogra> EfaistOs: or warty ?
<EfaistOs> warty
<sjoerd> pitti: ping
<pitti> sjoerd: pong
<sjoerd> pitti: just talking to someone about pmount and stuff. it seems that setting the iocharset mount option is important
<sjoerd> for some people on vfat and ntfs volumes
<EfaistOs> ogra, in /media/ i have the four partition sda1, 2, 5 and 6
<EfaistOs> but no icon
<EfaistOs> :'(
<pitti> sjoerd: right, the charset looks important
<gexplorer> hi to all
<EfaistOs> i unmount the first and the three other appears ...
<EfaistOs> weird
<jchstevens> Does anyone have experience in running Ubuntu with a Yamaha OPL3 sound card? I can't get a sound out of mine!
<gexplorer> I've recently installed ubuntu on mi pc and I have a problem
<ogra> EfaistOs: thats famd.....
<pitti> sjoerd: but can't it be determined automatically? From the locale or so?
<nathanieldelaney> how do I save files to another partition from ubuntu?
<will> nathanieldelaney:you have to munt the patrition in Linux
<gexplorer> when I try to run anithing that is needed to change the user to root, in gnome, it appears the box where I enter the root passwd but then it appears an error: Failed to ru /.... as user root
<nathanieldelaney> how do I do that
<nathanieldelaney> I tried mount /dev/hdc2/ and got this: mount: can't find /dev/hdc2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gexplorer> but i've tried to run these aplications from the console as root ant they run correctly
<gexplorer> any ideas?
<Aard> a
<will> gexplorer: Root is disabled by default in Ubuntu - use sudo (to be a super user)
<will> gexplorer: and your users password
<nathanieldelaney> root@ubuntu:/home/sean # mount /dev/hdc3
<nathanieldelaney> mount: mount point none does not exist
<gexplorer> but I've enabled it and in console I can do su
<aratdagnir> hello everyone!
<will> nathanieldelaney: you need to say where you will mount /dev/hdc3
<aratdagnir> i've just compiled MPlayer,  but video doesnt show
<WW> gexplorer: How are you starting the apps that ask for the root password in a box?
<Disharmony> add something like  to /etc/fstab/dev/hdc2 "myfolder" "filesystem"  users,exec 0 0
<aratdagnir> any suggestions?
<aratdagnir> is there a problem with XFree drivers?
<gexplorer> for example the synaptic in the menu or whe i try to change the our in the clock
<Disharmony> add something like  to /etc/fstab /dev/hdc2 "myfolder" "filesystem"  users,exec 0 0
<aratdagnir> no video works, even with totem or gstreamer whatever
<nathanieldelaney> hmm
<nathanieldelaney> k
<will> nathanieldelaney: sudo mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt/c (for example, but make sure /mnt/c exists
<WW> gexplorer: Have you tried entering _your_ password?
<gexplorer> yeah
<gexplorer> but roots passwd is different , i can change to root in console without problem
<nathanieldelaney> can I mount it so that it shows up on my desktop, as if I had just popped in a cd?
<gexplorer> uuuups
<gexplorer> why if I enter my users passwd runs? xD
<Disharmony> will i think he might need the -t  option to specify the filesystem. or not?
<WW> gexplorer: Probably the menu apps are using sudo.
<aratdagnir> do you know any repositories i may add to apt?
<aratdagnir> where i can find a compiled mplayer
<Matt|> aratdagnir, what format are the videos which you are trying to play?
<EfaistOs> ogra, an idea ?
<WW> gexplorer: So it doesn't matter if you have enabled the root password.
<Matt|> aratdagnir, ah yes it is better to install compiled packages
<aratdagnir> well, divx which run on this machine when i boot slack
<gexplorer> WW, aham thanks
<Matt|> aratdagnir, for that you need the divx codecs
<aratdagnir> mplayer is not in the repositories :(
<nathanieldelaney> how do I make sure /mnt/c exists?
<gexplorer> oh and how can I add enlightenment to the GDM session menu ?
<Matt|> aratdagnir, you need to add a couple of hidden repositories
<Matt|> have a look in "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Matt|> and uncomment universe
<aratdagnir> Matt| can you please tell me those :)
<Matt|> and multiverse
<will> nathanieldelaney: /dev/hdc3       /mnt/c          vfat    user,gid=YOURUSERNAME,umask=000      0      0
<Matt|> hang on and i'll give you the repository where you can find divx packages
<aratdagnir> thanks!
<Matt|> or ogra will post the wiki url for you if you're lucky ;)
<WW> ogra-bot!
<Matt|> aratdagnir, add this to the end of that file:
<Matt|> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<aratdagnir> :)
<will> nathanieldelaney: put that in your fstab
<Matt|> aratdagnir, the divx codecs are in the win32codecs package or something
<Matt|> aratdagnir, after changing the sources.list file you need to run "apt-get update"
<hmtr> w32codecs
<aratdagnir> thank you very very much :)
<aratdagnir> ok, i'll do that
<Matt|> :)
<Matt|> hope it works
<Matt|> get the mplayer-686 package
<ogra> huh
<ogra> oh
* ogra digs ....
<Matt|> aratdagnir, sorry mplayer-586
<will> anyone wanting to watch Videos/dvd's or anything else media get VLC
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> uff
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> ogra, so slow
<Matt|> :)
<ogra> was on gaim....IM
* Matt| clicks tongue
<Matt|> we'll have to get a new bot
<Matt|> mention "divx" in the channel, print wiki url
<ogra> oh, but you'll recieve better things...... wait
* Matt| taps foot
<aratdagnir> well, maybe it's my connection, but it failed
<aratdagnir> :(
<Matt|> aratdagnir, what failed?
<Matt|> update?
<wulle> hello everyone
<deltaex> I have zwo Graphicscard, how I can make dual head?
<gnat_> any wireless gurus on here?
<aratdagnir> the rep. couldnt be contacted because of network problems?
<wulle> got a xml parsing error in firefox
<Matt|> aratdagnir, works here
<gnat_> I need to know which .bin file to copy as what to the hotplug firmware dir
<Matt|> check the address
<aratdagnir> weird
<aratdagnir> maybe i got a problem with ftps
<Matt|> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages
<Matt|> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Release
<gnat_> dmesg is looking for TIACX111.BIN and TIACX111.BIN2.2.6.8-3-powerpc...
<gnat_> where do I find those?
<Matt|> gnat_, that is the firmware
<gnat_> I have the original windows disks
<Matt|> gnat_, get em off the windows cd
<Matt|> good man
<gnat_> but there is no firmware named like that
<ogra> Matt|: http://www.grawert.net/MrBurns.png
<Matt|> gnat_, np
<Matt|> gnat_, you have to rename
<gnat_> and since there are many .bin files
<wulle> it gives me undefined entity in location chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<gnat_> I don't know which should be which
<Matt|> gnat_, what have you got on there?
<gnat_> one sec
<Matt|> ogra, don't get it :(
<aratdagnir> trying :)
<gnat_> Matt|, FW1130 FwRad16.bin FwRad17.bin radio16.bin radio17.bin
<Matt|> gnat_, dlink?
<gnat_> Matt|, plus the inf,ini and sys files
<gnat_> yes
<Matt|> model?
<aratdagnir> the server says no such file or directory
<gnat_> DWL-G630
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> similar to mine
<gnat_> not supported?
<Matt|> i use the FwRad16.bin
<gnat_> k
<Matt|> rename to TIACX111.BIN
<gnat_> k
<ogra> Matt|: strange i see it....
<Matt|> 17 didn't work for me
<gnat_> and then what about the other file it looks for?
<Matt|> ogra, i see it ok... what does it mean?
<gnat_> the TIA..2....
<Matt|> gnat_, not sure
<gnat_> k
<Matt|> gnat_, i hope it will work with just one
<gnat_> let me try this.
<Matt|> you are on ppc?
<gnat_> yes
<ogra> Matt|: ogg/mp3 burner
<gnat_> TiG4
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> ogra, you wrote it?
<ogra> Matt|: i'm just writing it, yes...thats why i'm a bit slower currently
<Matt|> oh cool
<gnat_> Matt|, cool
<Matt|> gnat_, let me know how you get on
<gnat_> Matt|, I have a light on and better results in dmesg
<gnat_> thanks
<Matt|> good!
<Matt|> just pray it stays up
<gnat_> Matt|, nope
<gnat_> I get
<Matt|> are you using a custom software package or through the ubuntu starup script?
<gnat_> Danger Will Robinson, MAC did not come back
<gnat_> in dmesg
<Matt|> omg
<Matt|> weird
<gnat_> which is what I got with the other firmware file I tried
<gnat_> it is still looking for the
<Matt|> gnat_, how are you starting it?
<gnat_> Matt|, ERROR 2 trying to open firmware image file '/lib/hotplug/firmware/TIACX111.BIN-2.6.8.1-3-powerpc': file not found - make sure this EXACT filename is in eXaCtLy this directory!
<aratdagnir> Matt, ogra, thanks for the addresses, i'll try later :) see ya!
<Matt|> aratdagnir, it should be working
<gnat_> Matt|, I'm not, pcmcia insert, the driver prints out in dmesg
<aratdagnir> it can be because of my connection, tonight it's a little bit dizzy
<aratdagnir> :)
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> hmm
<aratdagnir> thanks :)
<aratdagnir> see ya
<Matt|> bye
<Matt|> ("Chatzilla 0.9.66d [Mozilla rv:1.7.3/20041027] ")
<Matt|> what is chatzilla like?
<nathanieldelaney> if I made a fat32 partition that I wanted linux and windows to both have access to, how can I make it so that the partition is mounted and accessible whenever I boot to linux?  If it already is mounted and accessible, how do I access it?
<Disharmony> if you added that line Will suggested to fstab thats what you did
<Matt|> nathanieldelaney, add the partition to /etc/fstab in order to have it mount when you boot. To access it just browse to it in nautilus
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Is there some DSL/PPPoE HOWTO for Ubuntu?
<ShadowHawk> I just got a new motherboard.  Will I need to reinstall from CD, or can I just put in my old hard disk and boot it?
<Disharmony> Matt: compared to what?
<will> nathanieldelaney: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Matt|> Disharmony, eh?
<spiv> ShadowHawk: Just put in your old hard disk and boot, almost certainly.
<rapha> ShadowHawk: should be able to just replace it
<will> nathanieldelaney: add the line i gave you  at the END
<rapha> (This ain't Windows ;-) )
<Disharmony> what is chatzilla like?
<Matt|> oh i c
<ShadowHawk> Is there a script I need to run though, or is that done on boot everytime?
<rapha> Anybody using DSL here? How do I set it up under Ubuntu?
<Matt|> it is an irc client right?
<Matt|> rapha, how are you accessing it?
<nathanieldelaney> k
<spiv> ShadowHawk: It happens on boot.
<Disharmony> yeah
<will> rapha: YES
<ShadowHawk> Thanks
<Matt|> Disharmony, then compared to other irc clients i guess
<rapha> Matt|: Well, the computer has an Ethernet cable to the DSL modem...
<Disharmony> its a bit spartan
<rapha> will: How did you set it up?
<Matt|> rapha, ok
<will> rapha: do you have DHCP or manual ISP config?
<burnboy> ok...i just re-installed ubuntu and all of a sudden when i try to boot into Gnome it just hangs at the 'Ubuntu' splash..any ideas???
<Disharmony> compared to mirc
<rapha> Matt|: I know I need PPPoE, but not how it should be configured with Ubuntu.
<burnboy> i'm in failsafe term with no window manager
<Matt|> rapha, should do it automatically
<rapha> will: Well, DHCP I hope? No idea...
<rapha> Matt|: Er, and where do I enter my user name and password?
<Matt|> rapha, computer--> system config --> networking
<will> rapha: in windows, do you plug it in, and it works?
<Disharmony> dunno about  linux clients though
<GnuHippy> if I have internet that is pure DHCP cable do I need to have the PPP service running?
<rapha> Matt|: But that doesn't contain an option for DSL connections.
<will> rapha:what matt| said
<rapha> will: I haven't used Windows since 1995.
<cyrus-tc> to answer my question i ve asked yesterday -> yes, the ubuntu installation supports the 3ware 8506-2 lp s-ata controller ;)
<GnuHippy> what have you been using rapha?
<Matt|> rapha, under Modem (PPP) probably
<rapha> I mean, I could go forward and hand-configure rp-pppoe, but Ubuntu has probably a better way.
<synapse> GnuHippy: If it is from an ethernet cable then prob not
<GnuHippy> ok
<burnboy> can somebody help? i'm at a loss.
<rapha> Matt|: Well, and what phone number does one use for an ADSL modem?
<Matt|> depends
<will> rapha: pppoe needs only the cable to work...no drivers etc unless your using a router or strange non generic dsl modem
<Matt|> what does your isp say?
<rapha> Depends.
<synapse> usually 0,38
<synapse> in the UK
<Matt|> my number is 0,38
<Matt|> yay
<Telep> Has anyone got an idea where to find "Gnome2.pm" - when trying to install a perl script (evonotify) in Hoary I get this: "Can't locate Gnome2.pm in @INC " (etc...)
* Matt| embraces synapse
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> UK.
<synapse> lol
<rapha> this is Germany here
<GnuHippy> if I get my mail via a pop3 server through Evolution do I need to enable postfix?
* rapha googles
<synapse> no
<Matt|> GnuHippy, nope
<GnuHippy> ty
<Matt|> rapha, your ISP should have given it to you
<GnuHippy> whats portmap?
<rapha> Oh I see
<tseng> libgnome2-perl?
<synapse> if not then u might as well call them NTL :P
<rapha> Then I should browse my SPAM messages
<nathanieldelaney> thanks for the advice guys
<Matt|> lol
<rapha> :-)
<GnuHippy> do I need mailfetch?
<Matt|> synapse, i am on pipex: they sent me a USB modem
<Matt|> nuff said
<synapse> Matt|: same here :O
<Matt|> speedtouch?
<synapse> nope
<synapse> just the pipex part
<synapse> i got a router
<Matt|> ah kewl
<will> i have some thompson thing here in sweden
<synapse> so much easier than faffing with ppp and stuff
<Telep> tseng: I'll try that, it's just odd that it's not mentioned as a dependency.
<Matt|> synapse, i spent 2 weeks on it
<Matt|> pppoA
<Matt|> :(
<synapse> :/
<Matt|> but i bought a router now
<Matt|> much better
<Telep> tseng: that did it, thx
<synapse> i can do it.... just is a bit shitty :P
<synapse> <3 pipex tbh
<synapse> :P
<Matt|> will, thomson make the speedtouch they sent me: might be the same one
<Matt|> is <3 good or bad?
<will> its got three lights on the front(when its working!!!)
<burnboy> can someone tell me. why GNOME might be hanging when it boots up from GDM. after a fresh boot
<synapse> good
<burnboy> fress *install
<Matt|> burnboy, hmm
<synapse> means love <3 = love
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> synapse, yeah i think they are good
<synapse> like a lil sideways heart
<will> burnboy: is your graphics card recently new?
<burnboy> nah, see i was using Gnome fine before..it's an ati radeon 9000
<Matt|> burnboy, hmm
<Matt|> burnboy, X is working ok?
<burnboy> one thing new is..i have a wacom? and a printer plugged in
<burnboy> yeah..well..i was using KDE before..and then re-installed just now and i can't get into gnome
<Matt|> might be the printer i guess
<Matt|> maybe gnome starts some printer services or something
<will> burnboy: did you install over or clean?
<burnboy> hrm..also..the 'question.wav' that plays in GDM just gets stuck and loops
<burnboy> formatted, clean install
<GnuHippy> I <3 hoary
<burnboy> i have an audigy2
<burnboy> sorry to ask so many questions but they are th eonly ones i have and i just wanted to see if they were common problems, really
<mauri> is dis-upgrade supported by ubantu?
<GnuHippy> yes
<GnuHippy> mauri
<will> burnboy: thats a strange one, i suppose you need to look at some kind of log file
<burnboy> yeah...well i'm gonna log out of this and see if unplugging the crap helps
<will> good idea!
<GnuHippy> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   mauri
<borgmeister> hey
<Matt|> lo
<will> does anyone know what to do if you have 'unresovable dependencies'? in Synaptic
<borgmeister> hmm
<Matt|> uhoh
<borgmeister> in yoper, apt-get update seemed to work
<Matt|> borgmeister, what is yoper like?
<will> Matt|:thought you would say that
<borgmeister> hmm
<borgmeister> well, its a nice distro
<borgmeister> but very immature
<synapse> borgmeister: I wonder why.........could it be because yoper is basically debian based
<synapse> :P
<borgmeister> apart from the fact its LFS
<borgmeister> and it uses RPM
<borgmeister> one can draw many parrallels
<Matt|> borgmeister, i went into #yoper the other day. but there was no one in there.
<synapse> yeah,mind you they develop tools like apt for all systems now
<borgmeister> i dont know why
<borgmeister> we were having problems with our server
<borgmeister> and the community is young
<mauri> has anyone istalled debian and or the debian-ppc?  What are the speed diffs with the debian version?
<will> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<will>   mplayer-586: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.0) but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed
<will>                Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but 1:2.0.4-3 is to be installed
<will>                Depends: libungif4g (>= 4.1.3) but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed
<will> E: Broken packages
<Matt|> borgmeister, there are 9 people in there now
<borgmeister> but i am not here to talk about yoper, i use ubuntu on my laptop, and yoper on my desktop
<will> thats the error i get
<Looser> Hey fast and easy question what is the command to installing .deb files
<Matt|> will, what repositories have you got?
<Matt|> Looser, dpkg -i
<Looser> thanks
<borgmeister> ubuntu is a excellent distro, and i was especially impressed with the hardware detection
<synapse> very true
<mauri> I read that ubuntu is optimized but I'd like to hear some anecdotal evidence
<synapse> i think that this distro will go far
<Matt|> mauri, yeah is quite fast
<will> Matt|: all of them, and i have manually uninstalled and reinstalled all of the above LIB's
<borgmeister> ubuntu feels faster than yoper on my laptop
<Matt|> will, hoary?
<borgmeister> probably because is doesnt use KDE bloatware
<mauri> good I ordered some CDs
<borgmeister> hehe
<borgmeister> so did i
<borgmeister> cant argue with free
<will> yea
<borgmeister> maybe i can convert some of my friends
<will> matt|yes
<Matt|> borgmeister, in my experience gnome is not faster than kde
<mauri> I'm surprised KDE in my exp sometimes is just as fast gnome
<Matt|> will, must be a bug
<mauri> sometimes faster than gnome of gnome isn't done well
<JStrike> I have to agree with borgmeister. Ubuntu is truly excellent. Except for the piece of crap that is synaptic
<Matt|> mauri, i agree
<borgmeister> i guess its a matter of opinion, but i find that the way ubuntu uses gnome is very effective
<borgmeister> yoper only has redimentary gnome supprt
<will> Matt| i have installed this package before thats the strange thing!
<Matt|> JStrike, hey, synaptic is much better than the fedora and mandrake package managers
<mauri> exactly the key is how it is implemented
<Matt|> will, sorry have no idea!
<borgmeister> although, if you really want fast, fluxbox>all
<Matt|> borgmeister, i am an icewm fan myself
<borgmeister> btw, i am having a problem with sound in ubunti
<borgmeister> i was wondering if you could help?
<mauri> fluxbox, no thanks. The leanest I'm willing ot try is xfce
<borgmeister> gnome is more useful hehe
<borgmeister> but flux is cute
<will> im running on a celeron 500 and gnome is quick!
<JStrike> Matt| : But not better than red-carpet/rug. Which also has issues, but is nevertheless much better
<borgmeister> my mate built his girlfriend a distro with flux, jsut amsn and firefox and open office
<will> icewm kicks asssss
<borgmeister> she hates comps
<linux_mafia> mauri, ubuntu is not optimised, only two packages are, the kernel, and libc6-i686
<borgmeister> so he made it real simoe
<borgmeister> simple*
<mauri> has anyone had acerleration prbs with rage 128?
<Hikaru79> Jstrike, why do you dislike Synaptic?
<Matt|> JStrike, what is red-carpet/rug
<shaver> I miss rug =/
<borgmeister> i cant seem to get sound in any of the games i have apt-get installed
<JStrike> Hikaru79 : Unless there is a way to do it that I haven't seen, you cant install packages with it that aren't in a repo
<borgmeister> tuc racer, chromium, pingus etc
<JStrike> Matt| : rug is the backend for red-carpet
<Matt|> JStrike, and red-carpet?
<shaver> rug is a command-line client for the red carpet daemon
<borgmeister> however, mp3's and avi's play fine
<shaver> it's a sibling to red-carpet
<shaver> which is a graphical client for the red-carpet daemon
<shaver> rcd itself is a package management tool from ximianovell
<mauri> why not?  All yo'd have to do is add repositories in the sources.list.  I assume there is a sources.list
<stuNNed_> last i used red-carpet, it was nice
<Matt|> oh i c
<Matt|> borgmeister, sorry have no idea
<JStrike> Matt| : It is the frontend Ximian created. Are you new to linux?
<borgmeister> ok, not a problem
<JStrike> mauri : What if the package isn't in a repo?
<borgmeister> im sure someone else has had the problem
<JStrike> The absurd assumption by all everyone has an internet connection, let alone a fast one is crazy
<mirak> is kde unsuported because it's crap ?
<JStrike> s/by all/that
<will> Jstrike: i have a fast one!
<Pizbit> JStrike: Everyone has access to the cd though
<JStrike> mirak : no. But it is unnecessary in the KISS philosophy of Ubuntu
<mirak> JStrike: what is KISS ?
<WW> mirak: Check out the Ubuntu FAQ, question #9
<Pizbit> Keep It Simple Stupid
<mirak> ok
<mauri> kde isn't crap
<Matt|> JStrike, moderately new
<mirak> mauri: I use it most of the time, but actually I rediscover gnome
<JStrike> Ximian (now Novell) are heavily responsible for gnome. Red-Carpet is their enterprise centric package installer/updater
<mauri> Jstrike:you might get away with adding a debian repo, that's whatr I meant
<JStrike> oops. That was meant for Matt|
<Matt|> k
<Matt|> I do not use Ximian although obviously I am aware of their existence
<Matt|> i use evolution
<JStrike> mauri : If I have a single package that is not in any repo, then that poses a problem
<Matt|> i used red-carpet once to install evolution i seem to remember
<mauri> well yes, then build
<Matt|> it was weird tho
<mirak> gnome seems more based on "pluggins", at least it appear like that
<mauri> compile
<JStrike> Matt| : Yep. Another one of their apps. :-)
<Matt|> JStrike, if you have a single package which is not in any repo, then you will know how to install it individually
<edwood> hi
<will> does anyone use FVWM here?
<brshelton> will, not for years and years
<JStrike> Matt| : Not so.
<Matt|> JStrike, well you shouldn't be downloading individual packages without knowing how to install em, i guess would be the ubuntu response to your complaint. Most packages are in the repo's
<Pizbit> JStrike: 'sudo dpkg -i <file>' write it down, lots of people can tell you this and how to do other things
<Matt|> yup: you can just come in here and ask: like that person a few minutes ago
<JStrike> Pizbit : As far as I have seen, that doesn't download dependencies
<janice> Hi All, I want to thank everyone that helped me last night. This resource is truly a great place.
<Matt|> janice, yeah i think so too
<Pizbit> JStrike: Most of those deps are availible in synaptic so are easily sorted.
<JStrike> Which is what I was talkking about
<JStrike> sigh
<Pizbit> If they're not, then you're installing something really alien which you *should* know how to sort out.
<rapha> Eh
<rapha> The modem doesn't sync.
<rapha> WHY doesn't the modem sync?
<JStrike> Yes, But dpkg doesn't retrieve the packages. And synaptic doesn't allow you are install a package not in the repo
<cenerentola> hi there
<Pizbit> JStrike: So? You mix the two, big deal, most distros have this scenario
<janice> I have a question about the Ubuntu "How to set up ndiswrapper" found at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/view?searchterm=ndiswrapper
<janice> In step #6 Edit /etc/network/interfaces, should the wireless entries be entere already or do I need to manually enter auto wlan0 etc.
<JStrike> Pizbit : That is not only a crap solution, but very far from KISS. And Red-carpet is available on many other distro's solving this problem
<cenerentola> ppl i've got a problem... ive just made an update && upgrade with synaptic... to another warty
<cenerentola> and it all went black...
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> janice, have a look and see!
<cenerentola> the shell windows started to print things like "dpkg cannot be found..." or sth like that... and now when i log in... gnome doesn work...
<cenerentola> matt: hi there
<Matt|> ello
<Pizbit> cenerentola: Er, did you mean yup upgraded to hoary?
<Matt|> cenerentola, sounds like a bad problem
<janice> Matt| Thank you for the reply. I have followed the steps but when I get to step #6 and view the etc/network/interfaces all there is, is only the first two lines, but not all the specific stuff.
<Pizbit> JStrike: If you're really worried file a BR.
<cenerentola> pizbit: no
<cenerentola> just warty
<nathanieldelaney> fstab is read only.  how do I edit it?
<Matt|> janice, ok i guess you have to add it
<janice> Matt|: What I mean by specific stuff are: address, netmask,broadcast, etc.
<Matt|> nathanieldelaney, you need to be root
<Matt|> so the command is "sudo nano -w /etc/fstab"
<Matt|> janice, you are not using dhcp?
<cenerentola> ok cmon matt u already have an ass to be pounded by you...
<cenerentola> plz help me...
<Matt|> cenerentola, i am not capable
<nathanieldelaney> after I have edited fstab like that, how do I save the changes?  will closing the terminal lose my changes?
<Matt|> error messages?
<Matt|> nathanieldelaney, if you have used nano, to save and close you do CTRL + X and then answer yes when it asks you if you want to save it
<Matt|> cenerentola, i don't understand the ass pounding bit ;)
<ficusplanet> Hey, does anyone know if the "SVG-aware artwork" on the hoary goals list is just the Human icon theme or something more abitious?
<janice> Matt|: Yes, I am using dhcp. Do you have a suggestion?
<Matt|> janice, ok then you don't need all those details!
<Matt|> janice, mine says:
<janice> Matt|: Which detail do I need? ESSID? Anything else?
<Matt|> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Matt|> name Wireless LAN card
<Matt|> wireless_essid belkin54g
<Matt|> auto wlan0
<jdub> GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
<Matt|> hi jdub
<ogra> hey jdub
<ficusplanet> hey
<janice> Matt|: Is that it?
<choudesh> hello all.
<choudesh> quick questions: for G++ and GCC; I grab the base-essential package?
<jief> hi
<janice> Matt|: Don't I need to specify the gateway?
<WW> choudesh: The package is "build-essential"
<ficusplanet> jdub, Do you know what the SVG artwork on the Hoary goals page is?  Is it just the human icon theme?  Will it be different than the current one?
<choudesh> WW: no wonder if couldn't find it. ;-)
<WW> :)
<dmzen> hi
<choudesh> WW: How is wireless w/ ndiswrapper in ubuntu?
<Matt|> janice, no should be fine
<WW> choudesh: You're asking the wrong person.  I am wirelessless.
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> choudesh, janice will be able to tell you soon
<WW> :)
<dmzen> I have a question about spam filtering in evolution
<rebirth> baack
<WW> dmzen: Ask away.  There are almost 300 people here... hopefully _someone_ will be able to help you.
<janice> choudesh: I can tell you pretty soon. So far, I have ndiswrapper installed. I successfully got ndiswrapper to recognize that the wireless device is there. I am now trying to get the OS to interface with wireless card and give internet access. I started this at about 12:00 am last night. I worked for an hour on it last night, 15 minutes this morning. And now I resume.
<dmzen> In evolution 2.0.2 it's not working.
<dmzen> I tried installing spamassassin from synaptic
<mdz> cenerentola: what was the exact error message that you saw from dpkg during the upgrade?
<dmzen>  with evolution 1.8 I installed spamassassin and it worked flawlessly
<MFen> i accidentally mixed a bunch of 'unstable' pacakges in with my ubuntu
<MFen> now i can't install python-dev from the ubuntu archives
#ubuntu 2004-11-16
<MFen> i have a list of packages i need to fix... is there anyway to express to apt-get "please install the most recent version of all these packages that comes from ubuntu" ?
<janice> Matt| I don't have connectivity yet, although the wireless option does appear in the Network settings | connectivity window. I suspect I don't have connectivity because I did not specify a channel. Where do I specify a channel for the wireless?
<WW> dmzen: I can't help you, but maybe this can: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935
<Elroy-J> mfen, maybe turn off unstable.....then use apt-get upgrade.....or synaptic
<MFen> i've already removed the unstable archive, i just need to know how to select only the most recent version from the existing archive
<dmzen> thanks WW
<MFen> Elroy-J: apt-get upgrade isn't going to do jack. all the unstable packages are already newer than the ubuntu packages.. that's the main problem
<MFen> and synaptic doesn't have a way to select an archive at all
<Elroy-J> mfen, oh.....i see..........idk then
<WW> Does dist-upgrade revert?
<MFen> i know i can do apt-get install package=version and get the right version, but i have to find out the exact version for 70+ packages
<Matt|> janice, i did not need to specify a channel
<Matt|> janice, it seemed to detect it automatically
<Matt|> janice, do you have WEP activated on the router?
<Matt|> if so, stick in the WEP code
<janice> Matt| No, WEP.
<x0563511> can anyone help me with something? I need to set smbmnt as suid root
<Matt|> does anyone know how to allow people to see directory listings when using apache?
<x0563511> can anyone help me with something? I need to set smbmnt as suid root
<Matt|> sorry x0563511 i don't know
<x0563511> google time
<Matt|> bbl
<MFen> anyone know how to set the
<MFen> argh
<MFen> anyone know how to set the  Pin property in /etc/apt/preferences so i select only ubuntu packages?
<WW> MFen: I'm don't have an answer for you, but I'm curious how to fix your problem.  You have sources.list set back to the standard repositories?
<MFen> WW: correct
<WW> MFen: So you need something like apt-get dist-upgrade that will actually install older versions over your current versions?
<MFen> WW: correct. i just solved it! yay me
<WW> MFen: What did you do?
<MFen> ok, in /etc/apt/preferences
<MFen> Package: *
<MFen> Pin: release a=warty
<MFen> Pin-Priority: 1001 # anything >1000
<WW> MFen: Ah, cool.
<MFen> apt_preferences is not very friendly, but i found the right part of the man page
* MFen thinks i'll blog that for future reference
<chibifs> Hm. :/
<WW> MFen is on the road to apt guru-hood. :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> Someone say RuffianSoldier
<Ruffian|JANE|> I mean, Ruffian
<Ruffian|JANE|> crap
<Ruffian|JANE|> someone just say my name
<nathanieldelaney> how do I show the side pane in nautilus?
<WW> Ruffian|JANE|: Hey
<Ruffian|JANE|> ic
<Ruffian|JANE|> kool
<aPT-DRiNK> hi
<aPT-DRiNK> which desktop does ubuntu ship with? :)
<MFen> gnome
<aPT-DRiNK> and kde isn't supported at all?
<JStrike> aPT-DRiNK : no
<jief> ubuntu-base is a metapackage right?
<JStrike> But nothing is stopping you from installing it
<Mithrandir> jief: yes.
<jief> thought so. no harm in removing it
<MFen> i'm not sure what "supported" even means in this context
<nathanieldelaney> how do I show the side pane in nautilus?
<Mithrandir> jief: just look at the description
<JStrike> supported means it is in main
<linux_mafia> supported == if it breaks, you may approach a dev with the pieces, otherwise you get to keep them, heh
<MFen> linux_mafia: heh, ok
<Hikaru79> Does anyone know if the "LinkSys Wireless-G PrintServer for USB 2.0" (Model #WPS54GU2) will work under Linux, or is it a Windows-only piece of hardware?
<aPT-DRiNK> MFen: just asked if it was packaged
<aPT-DRiNK> x)
<aPT-DRiNK> many of u r going to mataro?
<MFen> aPT-DRiNK: you can add a sid repository, install kde, and then remove sid
<jdub> ugh, don't do that
* Ruffian|JANE| is away: Game Time!
<jdub> just install kde from universe
<ogra> MFen: kde is packaged
<MFen> jdub: what's the difference?
<JStrike> The oddness of using Ubuntu and then installing KDE gets to me. Aren't there dozens of debian based KDE distro's ?
<spacey`ki> knoppix
<spacey`ki> suse
<JStrike> You miss out on one of the main points of ubuntu
<spacey`ki> oh ok thats not debian base
<aPT-DRiNK> JStrike: so ubuntu is only worth a try if u love gnome or what?
<aPT-DRiNK> it has no more arguments?
<jdub> MFen: the difference is that at least ubuntu is built against ubuntu. we do *not* recommend mixing repositories.
<JStrike> spacey`ki : Suse is rpm based
<spacey`ki> JStrike, yes i know, i was just thinking about kde for a moment
<jief> i think i might have found a bug
<nathanieldelaney> if mount point c does not exist, can i create it?
<ogra> aPT-DRiNK: what about small footprint
<spacey`ki> mkdir c
<billytwowilly> I found a bug. mplayer no longer displays..
<JStrike> aPT-DRiNK : Basically. That what it is built around and what makes it different
<choudesh> where are the kernel sources?
<spacey`ki> billytwowilly, you sure you have the codecs?
<ogra> aPT-DRiNK: full hotplug/dbus/hal support
<aPT-DRiNK> aPT-DRiNK: what makes ubuntu different is that it uses gnome??
<MFen> all right, universe then
<aPT-DRiNK> ogra: good point...
<JStrike> spacey`ki : Add Lispire and Lycoris
<billytwowilly> spacey`ki,  could I send you an output privately? I've never encountered the way it fails.
<aPT-DRiNK> but i think it's not the first gnome-based distro, right?
<spacey`ki> JStrike, ok :p
<ogra> aPT-DRiNK: a "JustWorks" (tm) approach for everything (no fiddling with setups, configs(
<JStrike> aPT-DRiNK : First entirely Gnome based.
<Phr0stByte> ogra: cept a Wacom USB drawing tablet
<chibifs> Oh! On the subject of wacoms :o
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: got info?
<ogra> Phr0stByte: _approach_ (and i guess it will be in hoary)
<chibifs> Someone needs to compile the graphire 3compatible wacom driver :/
<billytwowilly> could I send someone the output from mplayer to tell me what is wrong?
<chibifs> It's not in the official kernel or x branches.
<choudesh> Can someone help me? what is the path for kernel source?
<choudesh> I need this for ndiswrapper
<chibifs> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/main
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: the module is in the kernel AND enabled by default
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: its just broken
<chibifs> It's old.
<chibifs> It doesn't support the Graphire or Intous 3
<ogra> choudesh: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: in the 2.6.8 kernel
<Phr0stByte> ?
<Phr0stByte> no
<chibifs> Reguardless of wether it's in the kernel or not, it's not in the X server.
<billytwowilly> the output from mplayer is here: http://pastebin.com/116926
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: thats just a matter of editing your XF86Config
<Dre[A] mcatcher> anyone mind helping me with 2 questions?
<IRCMonkey> Is anyone here familiar with Ubuntu on PPC based systems? Specifically is the partitioning during installation non-destructive to HFS+ file systems? The documentation on their web site seems to imply this.
<billytwowilly> Dre[A] mcatcher, it's been my experience that you get better help if you just ask instead of asking to ask.
<chibifs> No, Phr0st. It's not in it. That's an old driver. :/
<Dre[A] mcatcher> k
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: all I know is that I hope it works sometime soon - my wife threw away the box, so I cant return it
<Phr0stByte> =P
<Dre[A] mcatcher> i was wondering: 1) is it possible in xchat to change how transparent the background is to like 10% or something cause when i set the transparancy option its way to transparent and 2) im using a dualbooted system grub loads ubuntu by default but what do i need to do to make it load windows by default?
<billytwowilly> any ideas on why mplayer won't work? output from mplayer is here: http://pastebin.com/116926
<chibifs> We need to get someone to compile it. I've done it myself, but it would be nice as a default.
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: is yours working?
<billytwowilly> Dre[A] mcatcher, you need to edit your grub config and put the windows entry above the linux one
<chibifs> That driver does the 3 series-- It has pre compiled XF86 4.3 drivers with it
<chibifs> But compiling it for X.org is a bitch.
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: xfree here
<Dre[A] mcatcher> billytwowilly wich file would that be?
<chibifs> Then you should be able to use that driver fine. :P
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: tried... no dice
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: care to help me out?
<chibifs> The 0.6.4 driver?
<billytwowilly> Dre[A] mcatcher, I don't remember. probably /etc/grub.conf or something like that.
<Phr0stByte> yep
<ogra> aPT: and i forgot, ubuntu has ubuntu ! https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/meaning-of-ubuntu/
<Mithrandir> Dre[A] mcatcher: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ogra> oh, he left
<Telep> bigbrother0074: having similar problem with mplayer. It just hangs when I try to play something
<Telep> sorry, that was directed at billytwowilly
<Telep> :P
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: would you mind helping out with mine/
<billytwowilly> Telep, sucky, isn't it;)
<Phr0stByte> ?
<billytwowilly> Telep, it's weird too because there isn't anything obvious in the output to me that would be causing it.
<chibifs> Just a sec. Last time I did this I was on a slack box. :P
<Phr0stByte> k
<billytwowilly> Telep, are you running hoary?
<Telep> billytwowilly: yes
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: brb - going for a smoke
<chibifs> 'kay
<billytwowilly> Telep, does gstreamer work for you? gstreamer never worked on any of my divx files..
<chibifs> Billy, do you have /all/ of gstreamer installed?
<billytwowilly> chibifs, I dunno, I'm going to check now. I never thought I'd be using it;)
<chibifs> Well, I still perfer xine. :/
<chibifs> gstreamer still craps out on windows media formats.
<Telep> My problem with xine is I have no sound... any idea what I might need to config?
* billytwowilly prefers mplayer by far. It's so fast when it's working;)
<Dre[A] mcatcher> Mithrandir i dont understand, it says 'default    0' but i dont see any numbers infront of the windows partition
<huhmz> Hi, How can I get Gaim to autostart on login?
<GnuHippy> go to sessions in the gnome control panel
<Mithrandir> Dre[A] mcatcher: it's the number of the option, start counting from zero.
<GnuHippy> and click startup programs
* MFen downgrades 466 packages from sid.
<huhmz> thank you kind sir
<GnuHippy> then add gaim to the list
<Mithrandir> Dre[A] mcatcher: you probably want to move the windows part before the ubuntu kernels.
<jdub> huhmz: save your session when you exit
<jdub> GnuHippy: no, don't do that
<GnuHippy> or do that
<GnuHippy> why?
<jief> the nessus-update-plugins script is pooched
<mirak_> mfen, are you seriouse???.......how did you end up doing it?
<jdub> GnuHippy: all kinds of bad session handling interaction
<jdub> huhmz: run what you want to be running
<MFen> mirak: oh, did you miss the commentary?
<jdub> huhmz: then save your session on exit
<MFen> i'm posting it on my blog, i'll put the link up in a minute
<huhmz> want Gaim to autostart on login
<mirak_> mfen, kk
<huhmz> preferably minimized
<jdub> huhmz: run it. quit everything else. log out, save session.
<jdub> when you log in, it will be running
<billytwowilly> ok. totem still doesn't love my divx files.
<GnuHippy> run gaim right now and only gaim then logout and click save session
<jdub> but it will pop up annoying dialogues and so on
<jdub> because it's annoying
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: back - I have not seen any case of a USB Wacom device working sinse kernel 2.4
<GnuHippy> damn jdub your too fast
<Dre[A] mcatcher> Mithrandir ok, thyere are 4 options at boot, default ubuntu, recovery mode, memory test and windows so i must set the default to 3 right?
<billytwowilly> Can someone take a look at the output from mplayer and point out some possible problems for me to fix?
<billytwowilly> output is here: http://pastebin.com/116926
<Mithrandir> Dre[A] mcatcher: either that, or move windows, yes.
<huhmz> jdub: ahh thanks
<chibifs> Phr0st.. Are you using a 2 or a 3?
<Phr0stByte> 3
<Phr0stByte> (Graphire
<chibifs> Just a minute. I'm going to teach myself debian packaging. :P
<Phr0stByte> )
<Dre[A] mcatcher> thats Mithrandir
<Phr0stByte> lol
<Phr0stByte> ok
* choudesh is Away (Reason:Auto IdleAway after 15 minute(s)) (Since:18:53:19) (Pager:on) (Logger:on) - Invincible
<chibifs> If I can build a decent enough package, I'll try to get it into the repository for everyone to use.
<GnuHippy> billytwowilly I don't see a problem with your MPlayer output
<GnuHippy> what is happening
<GnuHippy> ?
<Dre[A] mcatcher> another question, in xchat when you use the tranperancy option it is like 100% transparant, is there a way to edit this so it will be like 20% transparant?
<GnuHippy> other than it can't find lirc support
<billytwowilly> GnuHippy, any ideas as to why it wouldn't display? Is it sending it to the wrong display or something? how do I check what display I'm on?
<mirak_> ooh....i like the transparency
<Telep> GnuHippy: I have similar output, same problem. Just hangs.
<billytwowilly> hurray! xine works.. but doesn't have any sound..
<Telep> billytwowilly: yeah, same thing
<billytwowilly> what's the device used for sound output in gnome?
<mjr> billytwowilly, esd is started by default, I think, so you can use that
<mjr> alsa works fine for me too tho
<chibifs> billy- I've noticed some programs turn down the pcm slider on install.. for some reason.
<Dre[A] mcatcher> anyone?
<billytwowilly> that was my guess. it worked
<billytwowilly> Telep, change your sound driver to esd
<billytwowilly> xine will wokr like a charme
<billytwowilly> err. charm
<Telep> billytwowilly: for xine? where does one do that?
<billytwowilly> in the config
<mirak_> Dre[A] mcatcher, maybe try the tint button just below the transparent button?
<billytwowilly> heh. that's hilarious. I downloaded james bond in spanish;)
<mirak_> hahahaaaaa
<billytwowilly> Telep, it's in the sound config. Change from beginner to "master of the known universe" first before you try to change it.
<huhmz> Anyone know good app for learning to type fast?
<mirak_> mavis beacon??
<mirak_> lol
<billytwowilly> heh
<chibifs> Gah.
<billytwowilly> mavis rules;)
<billytwowilly> I used to love that car racing game when I was really young.
* mirak_ wonders if it will run under wine
<billytwowilly> I heard mavis went downhill since then though. She moved to the hood;)
<mirak_> haha
<mjr> huhmz, gtypist
<chibifs> Phr0st- I'm going to do this later. When I got it in, though, the package with just be called wacom.
<huhmz> mjr: thanks
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: ok
<Phr0stByte> I will check later
<Telep> billytwowilly: hmm, I've got gxine - do I need to install xine-ui or something to be able to change that?
<Phr0stByte> chibifs: when do you think that would be?
<billytwowilly> Telep, I dunno. I did it from xine-ui
<chibifs> I'm not fully migrated over from slackware yet. Debian packaging is confusing. :P
<billytwowilly> I'm not familiar with gxine
<Telep> ok
<billytwowilly> It's all just added bloat to me;) I love mplayer -vo xv filename;)
<chibifs> A week, at most.
<chibifs> Probably sooner. I've got alot to get done right now, though.
<Phr0stByte> k
<Dre[A] mcatcher> mirak_ that aint enough, i want it even less transparant
<mirak_> Dre[A] mcatcher, im a newb...sorry...best i can do for ya
* billytwowilly finds any transparency distracting
<Dre[A] mcatcher> k, thansk though
<mirak_> :)
<Dre[A] mcatcher> billytwowilly do you know how to edit it though?
<socomm> Dre[A] mcatcher: what are you talking about?
<billytwowilly> Dre[A] mcatcher, no idea. I turn that crap off as default;)
<Dre[A] mcatcher> lol
<mirak_> Dre[A] mcatcher, maybe another app to suite your needs?
<Dre[A] mcatcher> prolly, cant be arsed to look into that right now i thought it might be in a config file or something
<billytwowilly> what app is this anyway?
<Dre[A] mcatcher> but its 1 am, im gonna sleep
<Dre[A] mcatcher> xchat
<billytwowilly> where are you?
<billytwowilly> xchat rules. There's an app for kde that is almost as good.
<mirak_> any easy to setup p2p apps in the repository?
<billytwowilly> konversation or something.
* billytwowilly loves azureus
<socomm> Dre[A] mcatcher: version?
<billytwowilly> but it's not in the repository
<socomm> mirak: apollon
<socomm> mirak: I think it's in the reps.
<mirak_> socomm, is it good?
<billytwowilly> nicotine is awesome too.
<billytwowilly> Hilarious.
<mirak_> billytwowilly, help me set up azureus?......if i need it?
<socomm> mirak: yeah you can search three different networks[gnutella,OpenFT,FastTrack]  if you get the plugins.
<billytwowilly> mirak, you need to get java working first. Follow the ubuntu website java howto
<socomm> mirak: or get bittorrent, which is *the* P2P app.
<billytwowilly> azureus is just a bittorrent client
<billytwowilly> an awesome one.
<socomm> Who said anything about Azureus?
<mirak_> billytwowilly, oh.....i have bittorrent
<socomm> Nevermind.
<Telep> billytwowilly: ok, thx. xine works fine indeed :)
<mirak_> maybe i should have said file share client
<socomm> I see it now ^_^!
<mirak_> any good file share clients?
<billytwowilly> get nicotine if you want music or porn. The porn channle on nicotine is hilarious;)
<socomm> pr0n, eh?
<mirak_> billytwowilly, movies?
<billytwowilly> Telep, No problem, enjoy. A big thanks to whoever confirmed esd was the driver we wanted.
<billytwowilly> mirak, no idea. I was only on nicotine for ten minutes. I popped into the porn channel and almost fell out of my chair laughing so hard;)
<mirak_> haha
<mirak_> i need movies and music......so an app for that
<mirak_> ?
<billytwowilly> Someone asked who had a big dick and this other person said he did, then the first person asked if he wanted to cyber and he said "sorry, I don't do that anymore. last time my dick got stuck in the cdrom drive."
<billytwowilly> hilarious stuff.
<mirak_> hahahaa....rolf
<billytwowilly> magnatune.com
<billytwowilly> a record company that isn't evil
<socomm> billytwowilly: try to tone it down a bit don't want people joining to get the wrong idea.
<billytwowilly> socomm, no worries. No more porn or file sharing stories;)
<billytwowilly> Can I still talk about magnatune.com though? They are awesome. it's a record company that pays half of what you pay to its artists
<mirak_> billytwowilly, where are they based??.........my band needs signed
<socomm> billytwowilly: go ahead.
<billytwowilly> mirak, They are in the states, but accept musicians from all over the world
<mirak_> billytwowilly, sweet.......i shall send them a demo
<billytwowilly> Go for it. They might not sign you though. They are pretty selective. What kind of music do you play?
<LinuxJones> mirak_, what kind of music do you play ?
<socomm> New age.
<LinuxJones> socomm, I am old what is new age ?
<mirak_> LinuxJones, kinda pop-punk, indie, rock kinda thing.......female vocals...lots O' melodies and stuff
<Dre[A] mcatcher> how would i get a flash plugin, i read the doc on thw howto page but there is no flash installer for ubuntu and apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree ( debian ) says it cant find the package
* billytwowilly is not a fan of New age. Too slow for my tastes
<mirak_> wahts with this new age stuff
<billytwowilly> Dre[A] mcatcher, add metaverse and universe repositories and search for flash
<tolstoy> Is gpdf pretty much non-functional?
<kapputu> hello all
<Dre[A] mcatcher> billytwowilly im sorry, this is my first linux distro, what do you mean
<LinuxJones> mirak_ as long as it's not rap :)
<TheMuso> Is the new wiki operational yet?
<Telep> hmm... I've got an ati mobility radeon 9200, and am not currently using the binary driver. Playing a dvd takes up all the cpu and is choppy - could installing the non-free driver help?
<Telep> I'm a bit concerned about using the ati driver otherwise...
<mirak_> LinuxJones, i promise :)
<LinuxJones> ;0
<billytwowilly> Dre[A] mcatcher, No prob. I was asking what some would consider silly and/or easy questions about ubuntu  2 days ago when I was installing/setting up ubuntu;) I take a bit torrent philosophy to tech support;) I want my share ratio to be atleast one;)
<Dre[A] mcatcher> hehe
<Dre[A] mcatcher> but what to do with metaverse and universe repositories?
<mirak_> univer is easy
<mirak_> go to synaptic
<vasi> i'm having a bizarre problem....sound is playing very distorted, sounds very growly. i'm trying to figure out what i did to cause this, as it was working fine before. any suggestions?
<WW> Dre[A] mcatcher: I think he meant multiverse
<billytwowilly> Dre[A] mcatcher, su to root and edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mirak_> setting-------repositories, and enable all of them
<WW> Dre[A] mcatcher: There is a package called "flashplayer-mozilla" in the "multiverse" repository.
<billytwowilly> then uncomment the two sources there and add this one: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<WW> Dre[A] mcatcher: You can also enable the repository with Synaptic.
<Telep> billytwowilly: any idea about improving dvd playback in xine? Is there something in the xine config that might improve performance?
<billytwowilly> Telep, no idea, sorry. I usually dvdrip my dvds before watching them.
<Telep> heh
<billytwowilly> maybe make sure xv is used for video display? That's a shot in the dark...
<Dre[A] mcatcher> WW: what do you mean with "multiverse" repository. and repository with Synaptic.
<billytwowilly> Dre[A] mcatcher, There are basically 3 repositories. The one supported by ubuntu developers, and universe and multiverse.
<WW> Dre[A] mcatcher: I recommend reading this short explanation first: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Dre[A] mcatcher> k
<Telep> billytwowilly: no effect :(
<billytwowilly> Telep, what proc are you running?
<Telep> processor? Pentium M
<WW> Dre[A] mcatcher: Now, "multiverse" is a fourth component that was added after that page was written.
<socomm> LinuxJones: New age music is instrumental, elecltronicmusic such as Enya.
<billytwowilly> Telep, I have a pentium M too. No probs watchig dvds.
<socomm> Are pentium M's any good.
<billytwowilly> WW, what is the deal with multiverse?
* billytwowilly loves his pentium M.
<WW> billytwowilly: It's "non-free" stuff.
<LinuxJones> socomm, if you want some old age music try Rush or Iron Maiden :)
<mirak_> MFen, still around?
<MFen> yep
<WW> billytwowilly: See #19: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view/
<mirak_> lol...iron maiden
<Telep> billytwowilly: but should the graphic card have a big effect on that? or the driver used?
<mirak_> Telep, yes
<billytwowilly> Telep, probably. I have an ati mobility radeon 9700 w/128 MB.. in my laptop. works great with ubuntu
<socomm> LinuxJones: that was just a joke, trying to make fun of mirak in a friendly way.
<LinuxJones> mirak_, Iron Maiden were spectacular for about 10 years
<socomm> LinuxJones: Iron Maiden is cool, though rush sucks in my opinion.
<mirak_> LinuxJones, but not now.......
<LinuxJones> socomm,  listen to 2112 for 1 days and realize their brilliance :)
<socomm> mirak: good music is timeless.
<Telep> billytwowilly: and you are using ati's driver?
<sidney> is there any place other than dotdeb that I can get php5?
<wims> my floppy drive wont work in ubuntu
<TheMuso> wims: What sort of floppy drive is it? i.e USB, or internal?
<socomm> wims: floppies are so 1980's.
<wims> internal
<bob2> man, people jumped on the php5 bandwagon pretty damn quickly
<TheMuso> socomm: Floppys are still handy to have around.
<MFen> mirak: http://strongdynamic.blogspot.com/2004/11/apt-get-install-antidote.html
<wims> i just want a boot disk, just in case
<sidney> i REALLY need it!
<socomm> TheMuso: I know I was just joking.
<mjr> wims, did you make sure the floppy driver is loaded? (sudo modprobe floppy)
<socomm> sidney: why not compile it yourself?
<Safari_Al> Hi guys.  Can anyone here suggest a reasonable automated install system for ubuntu?
<sidney> because I am being overwhelemed by it
<Safari_Al> I've been trying autoinstall but have run into some problems.  Would like to know if there are any other options I should consider.
<billytwowilly> Telep, yep, using ati's driver. Howto is on the ubuntu wiki
<Le1> Hello, how to I install k3b?
<Telep> billytwowilly: yeah ok.
<LinuxJones> mirak_, how many bands were spectacular for even 1 year, only a handfull :)
<socomm> Le1: search ubuntus wiki.
<jdub> Safari_Al: FAI
<Le1> thanks
<jdub> Safari_Al: next release will have kickstart compatible pre-seeding
<wims> now it workas
<wims> works*
<wims> heh
<socomm> Le1: If I recall correctly apt-get install k3b will do it for you.
<Le1> cool
<sidney> how about somebody that is an *expert* at building make a deb of php5?
<wims> i thought since my soundcard and network card got autodetected and enabled maybe floppy would be too
<Safari_Al> jdub, I actually moved away from FAI to autoinstall because it looked less needlessly complex.  Can you shed any more light on how you guys will approach it in hoary?  Perhaps I can help.
<mirak_> LinuxJones, you are right, i just never really got into iron maiden....i am only 20.....
<socomm> mirak: are you into Bob Dylan?
<mirak_> socomm, hahaha.....no
<socomm> mirak: why not?
<mirak_> socomm, you?
<jdub> Safari_Al: yeah, i'm not a huge fan of FAI myself
<jdub> Safari_Al: have you used RH kickstart before?
<socomm> mirak: yeah I'm into alot of the older stuff.
<Le1> I get :
<Le1> apt-get install k3b
<Le1> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Le1> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Le1> E: Couldn't find package k3b
<Le1> when I run apt-get
<Safari_Al> jdub, Yes.
<socomm> Le1: I installed it a few weeks back, search the wiki I know there's a tutorial there.
<mirak_> socomm, i listened to like bush, nirvana, offspring
<Le1> cool thanks
<socomm> mirak: Nirvana is cool, though bush and offspring aint my cup of tea.
<mirak_> socomm, hey!....can you help me out with installing .deb stuff?
<mirak_> socomm, yeah...they both went down hill....there old stuff was good
<jdub> Safari_Al: yeah, so, we'll use the same format as an input to d-i pre-seeding
<socomm> mirak: man dpkg
<mjr> wims, a reasonable assumption, but false nevertheless; put the line "floppy" in /etc/modules to have it automatically loaded
<socomm> mirak: usually dpkg -i package.deb will do it.
<mirak_> socomm, kk...thnx
<jcole> how can i "communicate" with gconf from the command line? 've got some apps i want to configure (i'm writng a config script) but i don't want to just plop a bunch of %gconf.xml files everywhere...
<jdub> Safari_Al: which will be rad for automated installs :)
<mirak_> socomm, ill give it a shot
<jdub> jcole: gconftool-2
<mirak_> brbr
<socomm> mirak: okay.
<wims> mjr: thanks
<jcole> jdub: awesome, thanks
<TerminX> where's the ubuntu equiv of incoming.debian.org?
<MFen> mirak: if that didn't work, try again. i still had it in draft
<jdub> TerminX: there's no equivalent
<Safari_Al> jdub, I'm guessing that there's pretty decent infrastructure in d-i for network installs as well?  Netbooting, and the like.
<jdub> Safari_Al: yeah
<jdub> Safari_Al: you can get netboot images from the cdimage server
<bob2> TerminX: packages move into the archive a lot more often than in debian, tho
<sidney> so no php5? :-(
<Safari_Al> jdub, debian's cdimage server?
<socomm> sidney: http://www.google.com/linux
<jdub> Safari_Al: cdimage.ubuntulinux.org
<JeffreyB> Anyone use pure Debian repositories? Any problems with that? Just finished my 1st Ubuntu install... so far I like it!
<jdub> JeffreyB: strongly discourage using debian repositories
<jdub> JeffreyB: enable universe and multiverse in sources.list
<TheMuso> JeffreyB: You could connecto to a debian source archive and grab source packages, and rebuild.
<JeffreyB> cool.. thought that would be the answer... thanks!
<TheMuso> That is if universe doesn't have what you are after.
<mirak_> socomm, i think i did it :)
<socomm> mirak: congrats.
<mirak_> socomm, i know i did it
<mirak_> socomm, thank you
<socomm> mirak: cool.
<socomm> mirak: don't mention it, just help any new comers.
<Safari_Al> jdub, Found them.  Taking a look now...
<mirak_> socomm, i always try my best
<rufius> is there a kernel-source package for the 2.6.8.1-3-k7 kernel?
<jdub> rufius: linux-source
<rufius> jdub: danke
<Telep> billytwowilly: hmm, I installed the driver, didn't help. Odd though, I've tried this driver before, and it did make a difference with mplayer.
<billytwowilly> Telep, you have to change the entry in you /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<billytwowilly> from ati to glxr or fglxr or something
<mirak_> Telep, i changed "generic....." to say "radeon"
<MFen> is the 'universe' repository in any sense writable?  can i submit my own packages to it without going through the usual debian review?
<Telep> hmm, I have done that already
<billytwowilly> it should say in the howto on the wiki what to change it to
<billytwowilly> run glxgears
<billytwowilly> I hit 1070 fps
<billytwowilly> before I was hitting 130ish
<mirak_> Telep, i get like 4k fps from glxgears with a radeon 7000 64mb
<billytwowilly> you get 4k fps?
<mirak_> billytwowilly, yeah
<Telep> hmm, I'm getting like ~1600 fps
* billytwowilly feels ripped off. He has a mobility radeon 9700 with 128 MB
<mirak_> billytwowilly, like 4103 or something like that
<billytwowilly> What a rip off. I thought the mobility 9700 was suposed to be decent
* choudesh[away]  is Away (Reason:Auto IdleAway after 15 minute(s)) (Since:18:53:19) (Pager:on) (Logger:on) - Invincible
<mirak_> billytwowilly, i have 1200mghz amd     256mb ram
* billytwowilly has 1.7ghz and 512 MB ram
<Telep> I have 9200 and 64mb :D
<Telep> and Pentium M 1.5 GHz
<Telep> 512 ram
<mirak_> billytwowilly, dont worry.....i still dont get any hardware support......enemy territory runs horrible
<billytwowilly> The driver must not be that good on the mobility radeon 9700 then. Well, the 9700 mobility technically isn't supported anyway;)
<Telep> probably, I'm sure the 9700 is superior otherwise ;)
<mirak_> in window...for sure
<billytwowilly> heh. It doesn't matter;) I'm just half joking;) I don't play games, it's just what came with the laptop
<Telep> but hmm, could the problem be my dvd drive? or the way linux accesses it?
<Telep> don't know much about this stuff
<mirak_> billytwowilly, i quit gaming as well......game time=learn linux time now
<mirak_> Telep, you get sound but no video?
<billytwowilly> heh. game time= slack in other ways time;)
<malte`> hi
<Telep> mirak: no, I get video, but it's jerky, and the cpu maxes out
<Telep> in xine that is
<mirak_> Telep, hmm........
<Telep> and only playing dvd's
<nomasteryoda> hdparm
<nomasteryoda> look at those settings
<mirak_> Telep, i cant really help...im a newb......but it sounds like....your proccesor is doing the work for your vid card
<fissy> hi, does anyone know how to remove exchange from evolution?
<nomasteryoda> I/O of '/dev/hda will kill your video performance
<Telep> nomasteryoda: DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2
<Telep> for my dvd drive, that is
<Telep> anything else I should pay attention to in the hdparm output?
<Safari_Al> jdub, preseeding is a current techonology, right?  Documentation around the place regarding this seems to be scanty.  Can you point me to anywhere good?
<stuNNed_> can anyone browse windows computer shares in ubuntu?
<bob2> stuNNed_: yes, everyone can
<jdub> Safari_Al: pre-seeding stuff in d-i was not ready for warty
<jdub> Safari_Al: all that stuff will appear in hoary, though
<aiw> i have a friend installing ubuntu on a pc with a supermicro p6dbs dual processor motherboard with on-board scsi, the live-cd works fine, but install hangs shortly after starting klogd, any suggestions why that might be? He has tried with a single processor, with scsi disabled and enabled, hard drive attached, not attached, all give the same response
<bob2> aiw: try acpi=off and noapic
<aiw> ok, thanks
<stuNNed_> bob2, LOL :)  i get the infamous gnome-vfs 'permission denied' error
<GOwin> hi everyone. what is the log file of synaptic manager?
<Safari_Al> jdub, ah :|  Ok. So it looks like I'll have to use something else to get us across the next 6 months.  I'll probably have to hack up autoinstall so it works.
<GOwin> anyone?
<bob2> does it have a log file?
<Freedomzen> ?
<GOwin> i don't know. i'm trying to retrieve an error i got yesterday.
<limaunion> should I disable tmpfs ? as I understand it'll take half of the available RAM, is this correct ?
<Freedomzen> GOwin, ok
<Freedomzen> well
<Freedomzen> what error
<Freedomzen> limaunion, I disabled tmpfs on arch had no probs
<jdub> limaunion: no, that's the maximum size. it will only use what you put in it.
<GOwin> i was trying to do a smart upgrade. it reported that postgresql cannot be upgraded or something like that
<bob2> limaunion: don't disable it
<limaunion> Freedomzen: ok
<Freedomzen> GOwin, try default
<Freedomzen> ?
<GOwin> freedomzen, default?
<limaunion> jdub: where's mounted ? under what path ?
<GOwin> default upgrade?
<Freedomzen> default upgrade?
<jdub> limaunion: type 'mount'
<limaunion> bob2: why not, I've already disabled...
<GOwin> hmm ... would it mess up my existing settings and configuration?
<bob2> limaunion: why bother?
<bob2> and glibc likes having it.
<jdub> limaunion: you don't need to disable it, it doesn't harm you
<bob2> GOwin: it shouldn't
<GOwin> *shouldn't* ... hmmm :)
<limaunion> bob2: because I don't have a lot of free memory, but it's dynamically used right ?
<jdub> limaunion: it only uses what you put in it
<jdub> limaunion: and will only use a maximum of half your memory (by default)
<GOwin> should i run ubuntu as single user mode first or turn off running servers? (i got egroupware, php apache and postgress running)
<limaunion> jdub: ok, thanks, will re-enable it
<limaunion> mount shows: tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw), so where is it ?
<limaunion> I mean, how do I cp a file there ?
<bob2>  it's mounted on /dev/shm
<bob2> it's not really meant for you to put random stuff on, tho
<limaunion> bob2: so it's just for the kernel internal use ?
<bob2> glibc uses it, aiui
<bob2> you can mount your own if you want
<bob2> some people make /tmp a ram-based filesystem
<limaunion> bob2: ok, thanks
<jordi> I have this tick of unpacking large debian packages in tmp
<Safari_Al> jdub, We're planning to do a desktop linux push to both the education and corporate sectors here in adelaide.  Whom should I contact about getting Canonical's name & support behind us?
<stuNNed_> bob2, is there an ubuntu samba howto or what packages to i need installed to browse windows shares?
<jordi> stuNNed_: with GNOME? Just go to the Network thing
<jdub> Safari_Al: jeff.waugh@canonical.com
<stuNNed_> jordi, yes, and i get 'permission denied, you don't have rights to access this folder' but can browse in winxp fine, even get that error for my linux server
<billytwowilly> I think I coaxed more error messages out of mplayer.  can anyone tell me why mplayer/gmplayer is not woring from this:http://pastebin.com/116956
<Safari_Al> jdub, Great, thanks.
<stuNNed_> billytwowilly, did you install the mplayer-fonts package?
<billytwowilly> stuNNed_, I thought I did. I'll go check.
<billytwowilly> stuNNed_, yes it is installed
<billytwowilly> I'm going to try one other thing and then possibly give up
* billytwowilly installs mplayer sans gui
<ociN> hi everyone
<bob2> hi, dr nico
<stuNNed_> billytwowilly, with mplayer-common i get MPlayer was compiled WITHOUT GUI support.
<billytwowilly> hmm. well this is mplayer from marillat
<billytwowilly> So it can play dvds
<ociN> I would like some assistance in installing Ubuntu
<ociN> first, some background on me and my Linux knowledge
<Gmail> ociN: enter enter enter enter take out cd
<stuNNed_> billytwowilly, sorry, meant 'mplayer-custom'
<Gmail> all done
<ociN> I'm quite knowledgeable with Debian
<Gmail> ociN: ubuntu uses debian-installer
<billytwowilly> stuNNed_, I don't know what else to do to fix it.
<ociN> it has been running on a good number of machines for some years, laptops, desktops, servers, new, old, light to very heavy load
<ociN> I have used the new d-i in multiple releases
<ociN> on the same machine I use
<ociN> but Ubuntu's fails when searching for a CD-ROM drive
<janice> Hi All, I got the ndiswrapper to work. Thank you choudesh and others for helping.
<ociN> because it wants the ich-5/5R module
<JeffreyB> Does anyone here use Gnumeric over OOo? I wanna try it out but wondered about strengths/weaknesses.
<ociN> which should be the standard piix, which is loaded
<stuNNed_> billytwowilly, do you want gmplayer or just mplayer w/out gui support?
<ociN> my machine is a Shuttle SFF with 875P/ICH-5 chipset
<ociN> anybody had that issue?
<bob2> ociN: have you checked the bts?
<MagicFab> need some help doing a driver install
<MagicFab> make doesn't find files in /usr/include/asm/
<bob2> ociN: does loading it manually fix the problem?
<ociN> I googled it, but only found 2 instances with the same problem, but no fix
<jdub> JeffreyB: technically, gnumeric is the better spreadsheet
<ociN> 'bts' ?
<MagicFab> Trying to install the driver for a LInksys wusb:
<MagicFab> http://at76c503a.berlios.de/
<bob2> ociN: the bug system
<bob2> MagicFab: are you sure ubuntu doesn't include drivers for that?
<billytwowilly> stuNNed_, I want mplayer. no gui necessary
<ociN> I loaded piix manually, it shows in lsmod, linked to other modules, but still no cd drive
<MagicFab> There's a bug report htat seems to indicate it doesnt
<ociN> cd is on PATA, hdd is on SATA
<MagicFab> Device manager sees it but as "unknow/unknow" (device/vendor)
<billytwowilly> stuNNed_, it doesn't necessarily have to play dvds either. Just divx files, mpeg, etc
* ociN is looking for the bug system
<MagicFab> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1534
<bob2> MagicFab: ignore device manager
<bob2> ociN: /topic
<MFen> what's the gnome equivalent of "start" on windows and "open" on linux
<MFen> i mean "open" on mac osx
<stuNNed_> billytwowilly, add multiverse to your repo's, uninstall your mplayer, then add mplayer-custom, also there is mozilla-mplayer for plugin
<JeffreyB> jdub: Cool... I guess I just need to install it and give it a go. Thanks man!
<MFen> i want to launch a pdf from the command line
<bob2> MFen: gnome-open
<stuNNed_> billytwowilly, add/install mplayer-custom, sorry about that
<billytwowilly> stuNNed_, ok, I'll give it  atry
* ociN is in the bug system
<MFen> bob2: nice. thanks. /me aliases to "go"
<MagicFab> several nights ago I asked here about resizing an existing /ext3 partition used in /home for a Mdk10 install... it worked :) writing this from a fresh install.
<Telep> hmm, I installed mplayer-custom and now it won't even attempt to run a dvd
<billytwowilly> stuNNed_, Still no mplayer after I tried what you recommended. Still hangs
<Gmail> what better the emule network or the donkey network for p2p?
<ociN> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1428
<bob2> Gmail: this is not a warez channel
<vasi> bob2, you do know that p2p programs can be used for more than warez, right?
<ociN> and this one looks more detailed https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1440
<JStrike> They can, but rarely are
* billytwowilly mostly uses his p2p program for warez
* billytwowilly thinks we should adopt the #mandrake policy of no p2p talk
<bob2> vasi: of course, but I very much doubt Gmail is trying to download taped Phish flac sets.
<Q|> hey all
<Gmail> bob2: i don't want warez
<bob2> Gmail: what do you want?
<Gmail> i was told i can d/l mepis off it way faster than the mirror (10kB/s
<bob2> Gmail: er, you claimed to have 100 mepis cds
<Gmail> 2004.05 is out
<Gmail> i got 2004.04 cds
<vasi> do they have a torrent?
<Gmail> vasi: no they are stupid!!!
<Gmail> sorry 2004.05 is coming out today and 2004.04 came out on the 25/10/04 (11 days ago)
<JStrike> legality aside, the state of file-sharing for Gnome users is shocking
<bob2> Gmail: anyway, mepis downloads are just ass off-topic as porn ones
<bob2> #mepis.
<MagicFab> Gmail: http://www.tlm-project.org/distributions/browse_distro.php?distro_id=12&expand_version=67
<MagicFab> GISYF
<XLX> hello my good people
<Gmail> bob2: that why i ask which one is a better network
<MagicFab> oups, no 2004.5 there
<bob2> Gmail: try and see, duh
<ociN> rebooting in order to try a possible solution
<ociN> thanks
<MagicFab> bob2: I had the wrong files for U's kernel. Now I have something different
<MagicFab> make doesnt find files in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build
<MagicFab> bob2: sorry - meant ociN:
<bob2> install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<MagicFab> very new to kernel patching...
<bob2> you're not pacthing the kernel
<bob2> you're building a module
<bob2> to do that, you need to have the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package installed
<kensai> is there a way to have sound in doom 3 although I use alsa drivers?
<Burgundavia> salut all
<XLX> I acquired a pice of machinery (dual PIII 500MHz) and I was able to boot Ubuntu LIVE (Knoppix woudn't work). Now I'm trying to install the actual Ubuntu distro, but it fails each time (it goes to black screen after the message "Starting syslogk..." or such) System hangs at that time... any hints ?
<MagicFab> bob2: that command returns "too few arguments"
<MagicFab> bob2: can you give more details ?
<Gmail> i installed blackdown java where did the plugin install that i can move it to firefox plugin dir
<Gmail> XLX: do a md5sum check of the cd
* choudesh[away]  is Away (Reason:Auto IdleAway after 15 minute(s)) (Since:18:53:19) (Pager:on) (Logger:on) - Invincible
<MagicFab> bob2: tx for the diff. between patching / building.. there's 2 versions of that drivers' support how-to
<Gmail> a cruppted cd will couse the installer to crash
<XLX> Gmail: I also tried Debian-Sarge netinstal - Same failing results (I don't think that the CD is bad...)
<XLX> I used acpi=off
<XLX> noapic
<XLX> all the power management options...
<XLX> fails each time at the same spot
<Gmail> XLX: 50%+ of all probblems we have in here s of cruppted cds
<Gmail> my first cd was also cruopted
<MagicFab> bob2: never mind, found it in synaptics
<bob2> MagicFab: right
<Brandybuck> hi all
<bob2> MagicFab: make sure it's the exact right version, though
<bob2> choudesh[away] : turn that off please
<XLX> I know that my debian installer is good since I'm using it right now (typing from it)... and it fails at the same point as Ubuntu's installer
<XLX> I can do md5sum though
<Gmail> do it!!!
<Gmail> XLX: d-i crashes if any packages md5sum is cruppted or a driver of hardware needed
<Telep> billytwowilly: btw, I only get about 350 fps with fgl_glxgears, is that normal?
<Telep> (1500 with glxgears)
<billytwowilly> Telep,  if you only get 350 then you don't have the ati drivers working
<billytwowilly> 1500 is normalish
<MagicFab> ok, some progress...now missing /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build/*.mod :)
<vasi> only 87 fps here *grumble* binary only x86 drivers *grumble*
* vasi whines
<Telep> hmm
<Gmail> hehe i am using onbaord gfx
* MagicFab goes for another cafeine dose...
* Gmail wonder how many he will get
<Telep> how do I get 1500 with glxgears, then?
<billytwowilly> change the driver listed in XF86Config-4 to whatever it tells you to change it to in the ubuntu.com wiki howto
<Telep> billytwowilly: no, I mean I _am_ getting 1500 fps in glxgears, but fgl_glxgears gives only 350. I have changed the driver in XF86Config
<billytwowilly> HURRAY! I fixed mplayer!
<Telep> ooh
<billytwowilly> need mplayer -vo xv -ao esd filename
<Tenniru> Hi.
<Tenniru> How do I install a patch?
<billytwowilly> Telep, oh, fgl_glxgears is fine at 250
<Telep> right
* billytwowilly is only getting 248
<bob2> Tenniru: you don't instyall patches, you apply them.  what are you trying to do?
<Tenniru> Apply the patch that fixes the iBook sleep problem.
<Telep> wtf... "It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available"
<bob2> Tenniru: you have a g3 ibook?
<billytwowilly> you have to again follow the howto I've been pointing you to
<Tenniru> Yes.
<billytwowilly> you have to add another line to your XF86Config-4 telling it to allow xv overlay
<billytwowilly> Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
<billytwowilly> Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<Telep> in the section "Device" with the fglrx stuff?
<billytwowilly> Yah, put it right under the driver
<XLX> Gmail: where is the md5sum ? I have mine here
<XLX> a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0
<Gmail> XLX: did you take a md5sum of the WHOLE cd? or each file?
<XLX> whole CD
<Tenniru> How do I apply this patch?
<Gmail> XLX: look on you closest mirror
<XLX> k
<Gmail> Tenniru: have patch installed?
<billytwowilly> Telep, restart X to make those changes take effect and you should be golden
<Telep> ok lets see...
<bob2> Tenniru: sudo apt-get install build-essential ; sudo apt-get build-dep pbbuttonsd ; apt-get source pbbuttonsd ; cd the_dir_that_made ; patch -1 < /path/to/the/patch/file ; debuild -uc -us -rfakeroot
<bob2> Tenniru: assuming that killing hal actually fixes the problem for you now
<Gmail> who here is using gamin?
<XLX> exactly the same md5sum...so it's not the CD
<Gmail> there are so many program depending on fam
<Gmail> XLX: Kamion is the d-i expert and bob2 is also pritty good
<XLX> thnx for your time
<XLX> bob2: can I abuse you for a minute ?
<MagicFab> bob2: /lib/modules/2.xx.xx-xx/modules.usbmap doesn't list the vendor id, so I assume the driver is not compiled
<bob2> MagicFab: erm, is the module in /lib/modules/ or not?
<bob2> if the module is but the id is missing, then the map can be fixed up
<MagicFab> bob2: not sure how I can verify that
<bob2> XLX: sure the machine itself is ok?
<XLX> yeah
<bob2> MagicFab: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*whatever*"
<XLX> it boots LIVE Ubunto
<bob2> XLX: you've run memtest86 etc?
<XLX> nope
<bob2> I'd try that
<XLX> where do I run this from ?
<billytwowilly> Telep, is it working now?
<MagicFab> there are 3 atmel modules, including atmel_cs.ko, atmel.ko and atmel_pci.ko
<Telep> mplayer still hanging, no change in dvd playback in xine
<Telep> :(
<billytwowilly> you have to start mplayer with mplayer -vo xv -au esd filename
<bob2> XLX: /usr/share/doc/memtest86/README
<XLX> I just don't understand why LIVE-Ubuntu worx and when I try to install it to HD it fails after the "Starting syslogd..."
<Telep> billytwowilly: "Unknown option on the command line: au"
<Tenniru> Oops. Event occured.
<Tenniru> So... I installed those things.
<Tenniru> Where is the directory I should be looking for/
<bob2> XLX: bad ram could do that
<XLX> I see
* MagicFab brb
<XLX> I'll boot it into LIVE U and do memtest86
<bob2> no, you boot into it
<Tenniru> Hello?
<bob2> Tenniru: in your current working dir
<Tenniru> Um... what does that mean?
<XLX> that's what I ment
<bob2> Tenniru: erm...
<XLX> I hope it's ram
<bob2> Tenniru: "the source will be in whatever dir you ran those commands in"
<Tenniru> Oh.
<XLX> cause I'm about to drop-kick this box...
<Gmail> will i ever see a ubuntu haldheld device in the next year or so
<Tenniru> I did it in Home.
<Tenniru> From Root Terminal.
<Tenniru> home/myself, anyhow.
<Tenniru> So... what there?
<bob2> Tenniru: don't run this sort of thigns a root
<Tenniru> Oh.
<Tenniru> Going into normal Terminal, then.
<Tenniru> So, I'm as a normal user in my own directory under Home.
<Tenniru> What now?
<bob2> 12:11:34           bob2 | Tenniru: sudo apt-get install build-essential ; sudo apt-get build-dep pbbuttonsd ; apt-get source pbbuttonsd ; cd the_dir_that_made ; patch -p1 < /path/to/the/patch/file ; debuild -uc -us -rfakeroot
<Tenniru> All of them?
<Tenniru> Again?
<bob2> run it as your user again, yes
<Tenniru> Right...
<Tenniru> There. Got it.
<Tenniru> Now what?
<bob2> all of those commands have executed already?
<Tenniru> Yes
<bob2> are you sure?
<Tenniru> Yes.
<amathis> in ubuntu apache2, is the config httpd.conf or apache2.conf?
<Tenniru> I now have a source thing...
<Tenniru> So, now that I'm in that place...
<bob2> Tenniru: um, if they all ran successfully, then you'll have a few .debs in ../
<Tenniru> a diff.gz, a tar.gz, and a .dsc.
<bob2> no
<bob2> .deb
<Tenniru> Odd.
<Tenniru> What do I do?
<bob2> no idea, I can't see what you did
<Tenniru> Well, first I did what you said under Root Terminal.
<bob2> yeah, yeah
<Se7h> can someone help me setting java here?
<Tenniru> Then I did sudo apt-get (what you told me to do) under terminal as myself.
<Tenniru> When I did, I got some messages saying they were already installed or something.
<bob2> this will be amazingly tedious on IRC, but those instructions should workk
<bob2> if not, post the full output of everything to the list
<Tenniru> All of it?
<bob2> do you know how to tell what is an error?
<Tenniru> From when I started? Because... for complex reasons, I rebooted again after I did it as Root...
<Tenniru> Yes.
<Tenniru> Look at this:
<bob2> don't paste in here
<Tenniru> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 14 not upgraded.
<Tenniru> I'm not.
<bob2> that's fine
<Tenniru> That's what I got when I tried again as user.
<Tenniru> So... what now?
<mirak_> anyone familiar with OVERNET (its a p2p app)
<bob2> the only interesting output would be from patch and debuild
<bob2> what did patch print out?
<Tenniru> What patch?
<Tenniru> Which one...
<Tenniru> Sorry, I'm just a Linux newbie.
<jay__> how do i use apache2 on ubuntu
<bob2> jay__: install it. enjoy!
<jay__> i created a virtual directory
<jay__> for me
<bob2> Tenniru: did you read the entire command I gave you?
<jay__> and i cant access it
<bob2> jay__: for your user?
<Tenniru> Yes...
<bob2> Tenniru: one of the commands was "patch".
<jay__> isnt it http://localhost/~username/index.html
<bob2> jay__: yes
<mirak_> bob(lightning_fingers)2
<bob2> jay__: what does "ls -ld /home  ~/ ~/public_html" print out?
<jay__> do i need a public_html directory in my home directory
<bob2> jay__: yes
<Tenniru> I got all of them.
<bob2> jay__: that's where you put your web stuff
<bob2> Tenniru: so what did the "patch" command that you ran print out?
<Tenniru> Wait... I patch it NOW?
<Tenniru> Oh. I... stand by.
<bob2> what?
<Tenniru> Sorry. I'm just really tired and forgot to use the patch.
<bob2> I've asked you 3 times if you ran all the commands I told you to.
<Tenniru> I... didn't see the directory it made.
<Burgundavia> hey can anyone help me diagnose a sound problem?
<Tenniru> It's there, though...
<Tenniru> Let me try.
<mirak_> can anyone help me find the files that my p2p app downloaded??
<XLX> bob2: the memtest doesn't work on LIVE cd (the command string doesn't exist there...
<bob2> XLX: as I said, read the README, please please please please
<Tenniru> I'm sorry...
<bob2> XLX: as I also said, you have to boot into memtest86
<Tenniru> Okay. Patched.
<Tenniru> Ing.
<XLX> that is what I'm trying to do
<Tenniru> I entered the command, and now it's not giving any output.
<bob2> XLX: so you read the README?
<XLX> there is an option
<XLX> but it's blank
<bob2> what's blank?
<bob2> Tenniru: do you know what ";" means in shell?
<XLX> when I press the Memtest option..there is no string options (unlike all the other)
<bob2> XLX: what are you talking about?
<bob2> in memtest86 after you booted into it?
<XLX> sorry
<XLX> when I pressed on memtest to boot into it..it takes me straight into GRUB
<XLX> and does nothing
<XLX> just sits there
<bob2> this is after you read the README and configured grub to boot memtest86?
<XLX> There was a floppy maker util that I had to run
<XLX> but that failed
<XLX> I've read the README>Debian
<XLX> README.Debian
<Tenniru> I'm not getting any output.
<bob2> 12:38:13           bob2 | Tenniru: do you know what ";" means in shell?
<Tenniru> Um...
<mirak_> umm.....guys.....i think i may have an invisible folder...i dont know what to do
<Tenniru> No.
<bob2> mirak_: there's no such thing as an invisible folder in unix
<Tenniru> If it begins with a period, it's invisible, I think...
<bob2> mirak_: ones with a leading . won't show up by default in some tools, but you can always find them with "ls -a"
<mirak_> bob2, but it is supposed to be there.....and its not
<bob2> mirak_: then it's not
<mirak_> bob2, it is...it has a " . " how do i get that to show?
<bob2> Tenniru: paste the exact commands, including shell prompts that you've run to #flood
<bob2> mirak_: 'but you can always find them with "ls -a"'
<mirak_> bob2, cant i just make it be visible?
<bob2> mirak_: it's not invisible
<mirak_> bob2, i dont know how to rename from terminal
<Tenniru>  Wait. I did something wrong again.
<bob2> mirak_: if you mean "make nautilus show it", ctrl-h
<Tenniru> I'm such a moron...
<mirak_> bob2, yes...that is what i meant......sorry....and thanks
<Tenniru> Patch successful.
<Tenniru> Now what?
<Tenniru> That debuild thing seems to not exist, if I entered it right.
<bob2> ok, so why did you say you had run all of the commands I gave you when you had only run the first 4?
<Tenniru> I didn't... see them. I scrolled down too fast.
<Tenniru> I never read down, I just assumed and did the apt-getting. I'm sorry.
<bob2> run "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us"
<Tenniru> And the no-output thing was me entering part of the wrong...
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<Tenniru> I'm sorry.
<bob2> in the source directory
<bob2> no problem, just try to be a bit more careful, it gets a tad frustrating to have to say the same logn thing more than once ;)
<Tenniru> Yeah...
<Tenniru> "/usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage: line 175: fakeroot: command not found"
<Tenniru> What did I do now?
<bob2> heh
<bob2> sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<bob2> then run it again
<Tenniru> Kay.
<XLX> make-memtest86+-boot-floppy
<Tenniru> Okay... installing Fakeroot.
<Tenniru> Installed. Installing other thing.
<Tenniru> dpkg-source: failure: create file pbbuttonsd_0.6.2-1ubuntu2.diff.gz: Permission denied
<XLX> /usr/bin/make-memtest86+-boot-floppy: line 63: mformat: command not found
<bob2> XLX: install mtools
<Tenniru> Oh, wait, no.
<bob2> Tenniru: you've done some part of this as root
<XLX> this is LIVE CD
<Tenniru> Yeah, probably install the pbbuttonsd diff.gz as root.
<FreddyK> whats the apt-get install command for gtk? saying apt-get install gtk is not a known pkg
<bob2> FreddyK: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> FreddyK: the ubuntu default desktop has gtk installed already
<Nafallo> hi folks
<FreddyK> well i attempt to config gnutella and iget this
<FreddyK> checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no
<FreddyK> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<FreddyK> *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<FreddyK> *** your path, or set the GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the
<FreddyK> *** full path to gtk-config.
<Nafallo> are there and ides included in warty?
<bob2> FreddyK: then you need libgtk2.0-dev
<kensai> how can I set up a printer that is in another PC with windows in my network? I am alredy seen that pc and it shared docs but not the printer
<bob2> FreddyK: and build-essential
<FreddyK> thanks
<bob2> FreddyK: but gtk-gnutella is in ubuntu already
<FreddyK> it says I already have it insatlled
* choudesh[away]  is Away (Reason:Auto IdleAway after 15 minute(s)) (Since:18:53:19) (Pager:on) (Logger:on) - Invincible
<bob2> FreddyK: oh, you want libgtk1.2-dev
<bob2> choudesh[away] : turn that off, now
<FreddyK> gnutella is in ubuntu already?
<bob2> "gnutella" is not a program
<Nafallo> FreddyK: universe probably
<bob2> gtk-gnutella is, and it is in universe
<MagicFab> I have  a new quesiton - how can I change the name assigned to a newly mounted USB drive ?
<bob2> MagicFab: which name?
<Telep> Question: how should I go about enabling DMA for the DVD at boot time?
<MagicFab> it's being mounted as sda1 , however I don't see that in /etc/fstab
<bob2> MagicFab: yes, pmount uses it
<Nafallo> Telep: /etc/hdparm.conf
<JStrike> FreddyK : Be warned. gtk-gnutella is the single biggest abomination to the HIG in existence
<seek187> why doesnt ubuntu have the 1.0rc firefox?
<FreddyK> heh
<MagicFab> seek187: it does!
<Tenniru> What do I do about this root-made-the-diff-thing problem?
<Nafallo> seek187: there where problems with it.
<MagicFab> seek187: oups - it's 1.0pr
<seek187> ohh
<bob2> seek187: it was too buggy to go into wart
<bob2> seek187: it's in hoary now
<seek187> mine says 0.9.3
<seek187> oh ok
<MagicFab> seek187: wait 'til 1.0, it's around the corner
<seek187> yup :)
<bob2> Tenniru: didn't you say you ran the whole thing as your user?
<Nafallo> MagicFab: it's 0.9.3 :-) reverted from 1.0pr
<Tenniru> Well, I did it as Root first...
<Tenniru> Would that... wait.
<bob2> Tenniru: yes, creating the files as root would fuck things up
<bob2> hence why you do all this as your user, in your homedir
<MagicFab> bob2: is there any config file for pmount that I can specify the name I want for my device ?
<Tenniru> Do I now have to build the whole package as root?
<bob2> Tenniru: no
<bob2> Tenniru: please just start over and don't ever use the root terminal again
<Tenniru> Gladly.
<seek187> is there a firewall tool in this dist?
<mirak_> whatas the point of root terminal.....isnt it just an accident waiting to happen?
<bob2> seek187: lots of them, but no simple "newbies-use-this" one
<LinuxJones> hi everybody !!
<seek187> ah ok
<bob2> seek187: on the other hand, the default desktop has no need for a firewall at all
<seek187> really?
<seek187> good lol
<bob2> seek187: the default install has nothing listening on the internet at all
<seek187> ok
<mirak_> seek187, no open ports
<bob2> s/internet/network/
<jgeorgeson> is there a trick to posting to the mailing list forum on ubuntuforums.org? i registered with the site but can't post to that one forum
<seek187> good then I won't bother with it then
<seek187> for now..
<bob2> jgeorgeson: ask the forum owner
<bob2> jgeorgeson: or just use the list normally or via gmane.
<jgeorgeson> bob2: i did, no reply, thought someone might know here
<jgeorgeson> gmane?
<bob2> jgeorgeson: www.gman.org
<bob2> er, gmane.
<JeffreyB> <Wonder> I just logged out for the first time with my new install.. did a restart... and couldn't log in. I had to delete the .ICEauthority file to get logged in. Hmmm.. Ideas?
<Tenniru> Urg. I just tried everything again exactly as you told me, except...
<bob2> JeffreyB: don't use k3b
<Tenniru> Okay. How do I remove everything I just apt-get'd?
<JeffreyB> Oh.. How'd you know I installed that... Heee.....
<jgeorgeson> JeffreyB: or only use it from the Root Terminal
<bob2> JeffreyB: only k3b users complain of that
<JeffreyB> Ha Ha... Cool....
<JeffreyB> Thanks
<bob2> Tenniru: cd ; mkdir tmp ; cd tmp
<bob2> Tenniru: then run those commands again
<jgeorgeson> are there any acpi gurus here? I could use some help (and I'm not getting replies on the acpi list)
<bob2> jgeorgeson: lots of clever folk on the list, ask there once you setup your gmane account :)
<Gmail> at the buttom of ubuntu's site it says this page can be used by any browser well in lynx you don't see that img does that elmenate lynx hehe
<jay__> anyone know how to give apache2 php4 support in ubuntu
<Gmail> jay__: apt-get install libapache2-php4
<bob2> read the FAQ
<bob2> or install libapache2-mod-php4
<mdz> or both!
<Gmail> jay__: apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<Gmail> or all 3
<sch1fo> guys
<sch1fo> im installing ubuntu, and its asking me what type of file system to use
<sch1fo> what should i use
<Gmail> sch1fo: guys what?
<bob2> ext3
<sch1fo> what about reiser
<bob2> if you don't know, it's a good default
<sch1fo> i heard that was the fastest
<Gmail> and has the most problem
<bob2> i heard gentoo gives you cancer
<Gmail> *SSS
<sch1fo> k
<bob2> just use ext3
<jay__> didnt work
<sch1fo> ext3 it is
<mirak_> i dont think newbs notice the speed diff
<bob2> reiser can be faster for some things, but you probably won't notice
<Gmail> jay__: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<bob2> jay__: "didnt work"?
<Tenniru> Horray! Applying the patch now!
<sch1fo> should i set the "bootable flag" to on or off?
<jgeorgeson> sch1fo: ext3 journals more than some of the other ones, althought I forget what
<sch1fo> installing it on a partition with windows on other
<bob2> jgeorgeson: not by default
<jay__> Failed to start apache :
<jay__> /usr/sbin/apache2 -d /etc/apache2 :
<jay__> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<jay__> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<jay__> Unable to open logs
<bob2> jgeorgeson: you can enable journal-data if you want
<jay__> using webmin
<bob2> jay__: please don't use webmin
<jgeorgeson> bob2: interesting, that must be why i've never been able to recover from a corrupt ext3fs after a power failuer
<sch1fo> should i set the "bootable flag" to on or off?
<bob2> jay__: just "sudo invokre-rc.d apache2 restart" after installing the php4 module.
<Gmail> jay__: look at vhcs.net
<jay__> bob2: sure u spelled that right
<jay__> says command not foudn
<jay__> found
<bob2> jay__: no, but your tab-completion should
<Gmail> bob2: why don't we replace webmin with vhcs.net
<bob2> sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Tenniru> Yay. That was it? I can now use sleep mode?
<bob2> Tenniru: it built fine?
<bob2> Tenniru: and you installed the .debs?
<sch1fo> should i set the "bootable flag" to on or off?
<jay__> hmmm
<bob2> sch1fo: it doesn't matter
<Tenniru> Yes.
<jay__> firefox still says if i wanna save my php file
<bob2> Tenniru: restart pbbuttonsd, should work
<bob2> Tenniru: (Assuming the problem was hal)
<sch1fo> k
<Tenniru> Restart pbbuttonsd?
<Tenniru> I enter that command?
<jgeorgeson> Tenniru: sudo invoke-rc.d pbbuttonsd restart
<jgeorgeson> i'm just asusming there is a /etc/init.d/pbbuttonsd for it
<bitWISE> Hi
<Tenniru> It did something.
<Tenniru> Now I can go into sleep mode and come out?
<Tenniru> Yay.
<bob2> Tenniru: if the problem was hal, yes
<bob2> jgeorgeson: there is
<bitWISE> I'm pretty new to linux...i'm trying to install the latest nvidia drivers but i cant get out of xwindows
<jay__> bitWise
<jay__> init 3
<bitWISE> yeah
<bob2> jay__: no
<bob2> this isn't redhat
<jay__> j/k
<jay__> sheesh
<bob2> bitWISE: are you following the instructions on the wiki?
<jay__> :P
<bitWISE> ok, ill try to RTFM some more
<bob2> bitWISE: you are?
<bitWISE> no i didnt check the wiki...just the faq
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bitWISE> ty
<bitWISE> im guessing init 3 is like telling someone to format c: in windows?
<bob2> it's not bad, it's just pointless
<bob2> on redhat it would shut down X
<mirak_> dir /v/s/q
<mirak_> i think thats it
<jay__> is there a place on ubuntu website to show me how to setup apache2 correctly
<kensai> hwat is linuxtoday.com made for?
<bob2> kensai: trolling
<kensai> sorry for being off-opic
<bob2> jay__: install it should be enough
<Tenniru> Augh.
<Tenniru> It didn't work.
<kensai> cause I found in distrowatch.com they say we should boycott them
<Tenniru> AirPort tries to establish a link, I'm told it finished, but then...
* Gmail hugs hoary
<Tenniru> Nothing. I'm just on a command-line that didn't do a thing.
<jay__> bob2: i tried to open a php file on firefox its asking where do i wanna save it
<bob2> jay__: did you restart apache?
<kensai> because linuxtoday.com is sponsored by Microsoft cor.
<jay__> with the invoke command yes
<bob2> kensai: so is slashdot
<bitWISE> ok so now i should just reboot my machine after enabling the drivers?
<bob2> Tenniru: what was your original problem?
<bob2> bitWISE: you don't need to reboot
<bob2> jay__: is this web server acciesble from the internet?
<Tenniru> The same.
<Tenniru> This never fixed it.
<jay__> not yet: bob2
<jay__> all internal
<Tenniru> I still can't go into sleep mode.
<kensai> but slashdot doesn't say it is Linux exclusive
<Tenniru> Without dying like it did.
<bob2> Tenniru: no, the original problem
<Tenniru> That was it.
<Tenniru> Unchanged.
<bob2> Tenniru: is your problem "I can't put it to sleep"?
<Tenniru> No, it was it won't come out FROM sleep.
<bob2> jay__: look in /var/log/apache2/error.log, does it mention php?
<tux_> maybe some has asked this before...
<Tenniru> It sleeps, but then it doesn't wake up after establishing an AirPort link.
<bitWISE> sounds like the php engine isnt loaded
<tux_> where can i get a more current firefox for ubuntu?
<Tenniru> I got the patch file from the Bugzilla that reported that very problem.
<bob2> Tenniru: you read the eholw bug report and tried killing hal, unloading airport, etc?
<bob2> tux_: it's in hoary
<jay__> [Thu Nov 04 22:23:53 2004]  [notice]  child pid 5155 exit signal Segmentation fault (11) <--- last 5 entries
<tux_> cool
<tux_> thks
<bob2> tux_: if you can't deal with hoary breaking, you can either download a tarball from mozilla.org or wait 5 months
<mirak_> tux_, mozilla.org
<bob2> jay__: haha
<stratking> im sure this has been answered before but i can't find the answer...
<bob2> jay__: quality php
<bob2> jay__: do you have php4-imap installed?
<stratking> i have a dell laptop and whenever i try to reboot or logout or shutdown, the system just hangs
<seek187> whats hoary?
<stratking> anyone know what might be going on?
<tux_> mirak_, i knew about that one
<jay__> says php4-imap is not available
<tux_> thks
<seek187> is that like sid?
<bob2> seek187: the next release of ubuntu,. under development now
<mirak_> seek187, next release
<Tenniru> Hey... would there be any way to switch to KDE?
<seek187> ohhh
<bob2> jay__: I asked you if you had it, I didn't say you should install it.
<bob2> Tenniru: apt-get install kde
<Tenniru> Just, like, install it and have Ubuntu boot into it instead of GNOME?
<jay__> o then no
<Tenniru> That'd do it?
<bob2> Tenniru: you didn't answer my question.
<seek187> is anyone running it ? or is it really unstable?
<sch1fo> guys, how can i change what the default OS that grub boots to ?
<jgeorgeson> Tenniru: kde is in universe, but the current packaging isn't very good, imo
<Tenniru> Yes I did.
<mirak_> bob2, i really try to answer these simple ones....but you always beat me to it
<bob2> seek187: it's not too bad, but you need to be able to deal with it when it does break
<seek187> yeah
<Tenniru> The problem I had was it wouldn't WAKE UP.
<bob2> Tenniru: duh
<bob2> Tenniru: 13:24:32           bob2 | Tenniru: you read the eholw bug report and tried killing hal, unloading airport, etc?
<bob2> Tenniru: did you try those things or not?
<Tenniru> Going to sleep was just fine, but waking up it dies.
<Tenniru> I haven't done these.
<bob2> Tenniru: yes, I know, I've read you say that 4 times now
<Tenniru> Oh. I never saw that..
<dopey> seek187: i'd suggest using grub's 'saved' option.
<Tenniru> Sorry. Um...
<bob2> Tenniru: so, you didn't read the bug report?
<Tenniru> How do I do these things, again?
<Tenniru> I read it...
<Tenniru> It said th... wait.
<Tenniru> I must have jumped to the patch.
<bob2> Tenniru: no, you didn't, the bug report mentioned both those as possible solutions
<bob2> yes.
<bob2> the patch only helps if killing hal does
<Tenniru> Oh.
<bob2> which I also asked you about earlier
<mirak_> hahaha
<Tenniru> I wasn't aware of something called HAL at all.
<Tenniru> Or hal, or whatever.
<bob2> seek187: lots of shiney new toys, tho ;)
<Tenniru> Do I just enter the command "kill hal"?
<seek187> heh yeah I bet :)
<bob2> no
* jgeorgeson I can't let you do that, Tenniru
<Tenniru> Ouch.
<bob2> I'm not sure how you kill hal
<bob2> well, the proper way
<bob2> "sudo kill hald" will work
<bob2> try that and then see if it wakes up
<bob2> if not, then try that and removing the airport module
<Tenniru> ERROR: garbage process ID "hald".
<bob2> pkill, not kill
<jgeorgeson> sudo kill `pidof hald`
<Tenniru> Oh.
<jay__> bah
<Tenniru> Done.
<Tenniru> Now I just try putting it on sleep...
<jay__> gonna do an old fashioned reboot
<bob2> jay__: that won't help
<bob2> jay__: well, it's highly unlikely to
<Tenniru> YES!
<Tenniru> It works!
<bob2> jay__: file a bug on libapache2-mod-php4
<Tenniru> Thank you, Bob. You have the patience of a saint.
<bob2> the patch should have worked then
<bob2> since all it did is kill hal
<bob2> anyway, when sleep on my ibook is likely to work, I'll rebuild pbbuttonsd with the and put it up somewhere
<jay__> i wish ubuntu would work on my pbook
<Tenniru> Well, thanks.
<Tenniru> Bye.
<bob2> it works on all powerbooks, afaik
<bob2> well, all new-world ones
<jay__> not my 17ih
<jay__> in
<jay__> just locks up after 2-3min
<bob2> 17" al or ti?
<bob2> I've seen one of the people I work with running ubuntu on theirs
<jay__> ti
<bob2> is the fan module loaded?
<jay__> if the module loads by default then yes
<jay__> which module
<bob2> I don't know if it does
<jay__> whats the name of the module
<bob2> I don't know
<jay__> will give ubuntu another shot if thats the problem
<bob2> what is the number of the bug you filed?
<bitWISE> ok im back...still having problems...anyone able get quake 3 running?
<jay__> who me?
<jay__> havent done it
<bob2> jay__: please file one or ask on the list
<Burgundavia> how do I turn off emacs keybindings?
<tux_> jay__: that's how opensource gets better
<bob2> Burgundavia: turn them off?  or you mean the emacs-style ones in gnome?
<MagicFab> My ubuntu install is in french. Can I easily change this to english ?
<MagicFab> Swtich back and forth ?
<Burgundavia> bob2: Yes, it is supposed to be in keyboard-shortcuts but it is not
<bob2> it's in gconf now
<bob2> not sure where, tell me if you find it
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: can't you do that on the login screen?
<MagicFab> I mean, permanently
<nomasteryoda> ah
<XLX> bob2: I think 1 stick of RAM is Fuxed in my box
<MagicFab> then be able to go back to fr occasionally
<bitWISE> hey im running dual celeron 366s. i should be running the 686smp kernel right?
<bob2> you can if you want
<bitWISE> can synaptic update glibc as well? what tree is it under if so?
<bob2> it can
<bob2> what are you trying to do?
<toothpick> what do I apt-get install so I can compile gimp 2.2?
<bob2> toothpick: no, ubuntu does not have it either
<bob2> toothpick: apt-get build-dep gimp
<Pizbit> toothpick: Why do you want to compile it?
<bitWISE> i saw something saying there is an issue with nivdia drivers and glibc2.3 causing q3 to crash during vid_restart
<toothpick> Cause I downloaded the .gz of the testing version.
<Pizbit> Oh, heh, the .2 heh
<bob2> Pizbit: because it's not packaged because it doesn't exist yet
<bob2> Burgundavia: ask nvidia to fix it
<bob2> bitWISE: ^
<bob2> bitWISE: you cannot downgrade glibc
* Pizbit just got home from his last ever day at school in his life.
<Safari_Al> man.  getting autoinstall to work on ubuntu is a real battle.
<bitWISE> ok, i thought maybe 2.3 wasnt the newest or something....well that sucks
<sch1fo> guys
<sch1fo> i just installed ubuntu
<sch1fo> and when it boots, i just get a black screen
<sch1fo> right after starting gnome display manager
<sch1fo> this on a d800 dell laptop
<bob2> are you using only Free drivers?
<sch1fo> not using anything
<sch1fo> just installed ubuntu
<sch1fo> detected everything itself
<bob2> ask on the user list
<sch1fo> why
<bob2> because you're infintely more likely to get an answer
<Pizbit> Because the user-list is well populated with knowledgable people;)
<sch1fo> why should i keep up with this and not simply install fedora instead
<sch1fo> thats what im asking guys
<bob2> sch1fo: do whatever you want
<sch1fo> what would you do
<bob2> I'd ask on the user list
<sch1fo> takes time to get a reply though
<bob2> of course
* choudesh[away]  is Away (Reason:Auto IdleAway after 15 minute(s)) (Since:18:53:19) (Pager:on) (Logger:on) - Invincible
<Pizbit> The user list is actually rather useful
<bob2> choudesh[away] : turn that off
<sch1fo> how useful can it be
<sch1fo> i cant even boot up
<toothpick> wouldn't apt-get install build-essential get me all I need to compile stuff?
<bob2> choudesh[away] : it's extremely annoying and I've asked you politely 3 times now
<bob2> toothpick: no
<bob2> toothpick: it gets you enough to compile "hello, world" in C or C++
<bob2> toothpick: more complicated programs require more libraries, hence my suggestion
<Pizbit> sch1fo: No grub stuff showing?
<sch1fo> sure does show
<sch1fo> select ubuntu, but just stops after "starting gnome display manager"
<sch1fo> black screen
<Pizbit> Tried the rescue mode?
<sch1fo> press the off button on my laptop, then starts to reboot (unloading crap)
<sch1fo> pizbit, im not a linux expert
<Pizbit> sch1fo: Hit ESC when the grub stuff first appears, but it sounds like it's just a mis-configured X, no biggy really
<sch1fo> then what
<XLX> reconfigure X
<sch1fo> i dont even know how
<Pizbit> sch1fo: I'm pointing out that it's most likely not as big a problem as you're thinking, email the user list witht he specs of your laptop, make and model and that after the ""starting gnome display manager" the screen stays black
<Gmail> yay java is working
<XLX> sch1fo:  did you try a LIVE CD ?
<sch1fo> no
<XLX> I just found out that my RAM is shit
<toothpick> thanks for the help gnight all
<XLX> so I couldn't even install it
<tux_> guys, i have a LUG member who can't get in to X on his laptop... its a new dell (aug 2004)
<tux_> issues with Vert & Horiz
<XLX> LIVE CD ran just fine though
<Pizbit> tux_: Tried setting them manually in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
<Gmail> a message from distrowatch
<Gmail> We urge our visitors to boycott LINUXTODAY.COM. LINUXTODAY.COM is currently sponsored by Microsoft Corporation and displays anti-Linux messages on its web site. We consider this practice immoral and hypocritical for a web site that acts as a Linux advocacy resource.
<Gmail> PLEASE DO NOT VISIT LINUXTODAY.COM.
<Pizbit> Gmail: And so everyone clicks?
<bob2> Gmail: chill out
<bob2> also, distrowatch is one to be talking
<bob2> and stop obsessing over such a pointless website
<tux_> Pizbit, i have not touched it ...yet
<tux_> told him how
<Safari_Al> jdub, autoinstall is full of bugs.  time for some fai love I think.
<tux_> he said he did
<tux_> weekend work
<Pizbit> Gmail: Ads are often served up by an ad company and they have little control over what ads are placed
<Gmail> it not my caps
<Pizbit> Just laugh and enjoy the irony.
<tux_> Gmail, if they pay the bills...
<tux_> yea, laugh
<Gmail> i just copypasted what distrowatch said they typed it in caps
<tux_> taking even more Cash from billygatz
<Pizbit> tux_: I'm not sure he understands what's so amusing.
<Gmail> Pizbit: google's adsence you can chose to blocks what ads get shown on your site so do a few 10000 other ad companies
<tux_> Pizbit, yea
<tux_> bit out there for him
<Gmail> ohh google is offering $50 for free of advertisinf on adwords so time to start putting up those ubuntu ads for free
<sch1fo> k
<MagicFab> bob2: found out how to change the language
<MagicFab> when I close my session, the login screen has an option for languages
<MagicFab> If I choose "POSIX/English", I get a prompt asking if I want to make this choice permanent
<MagicFab> French remains available
<tux_> thought so
<tux_> glad you found it
<seek187> is the Java VM in the repository?
<XLX> bob2: Memtest86 is taking a while...but I already see 200,000 errors..hehe on one of the sticks of RAM
<tux_> ouch
<bob2> seek187: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<XLX> ..and the number is growing :)
<seek187> thanks
<Pizbit> XLX: Nasty
<sch1fo> screw this guys, im going back to fedora
<nomasteryoda> ouchie schweeb_
<nomasteryoda> ouchie sch1fo
<hypa7ia> ya can't win em all
<bob2> meh
<hypa7ia> well, right away in any event :-)
<Pizbit> At least he emailed the list
<nomasteryoda> he'll be back
* hypa7ia plots world domination via ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Pizbit> hypa7ia: Just as long as you realise I'm your boss.
<Gmail> seek187: i install java using the easier apt-get methord it says unless you want a newer version
<hypa7ia> suuure Pizbit
<nomasteryoda> i can play bzflag straight up on ubuntu....whereas on suse or mandrake  (same system) it just crawls
* hypa7ia plots agains Pizbit 
* Pizbit counter-plots.
* hypa7ia giggles
<hypa7ia> worldwide 2600 meets tomorrow, woot.
<nomasteryoda> nice
<XLX> Ubuntu Live was the only distro that booted up with my shitty RAM
<tux_> lol
<hypa7ia> should be fun.  we found wifi at the last meet.  *fires up kismet*
<hypa7ia> ok so the node wasn't even wepped :-p
<tux_> =)
<seek187> Gmail,  I tried to but it has a error saying it depends on a differnt file that isnt there
<tux_> so where is this meet
<Pizbit> XLX: It's all an illusion.
<Pizbit> seek187: Have you enabled universe?
<hypa7ia> tux_: what city?
<XLX> I'm running memtest
<Pizbit> Probably multiverse too
<seek187> Pizbit, yup
<tux_> ya
<XLX> and my stick of ram is crap
<seek187> I have them all enabled
<XLX> will I have to recompile the kernel to get support for dual procs ?
<bob2> install one of the smp packages
<bob2> apt-cache search linux-image smp
<XLX> ok
<XLX> after the install
<bob2> yes
<XLX> wouldn't it be better to just recompile though ?
<Gmail> seek187: yea i got that error to but search for j2 and java and install java-package
<seek187> o
<seek187> ok
<seek187> Gmail, do I install the blackdownj2re thing?
<XLX> well...thnx for all the pointers ...
<seek187> sigh, I dont know it won't let me install any of them
<XLX> nite
<Gmail> seek187: no
<Gmail> it say it uninstallble
<seek187> yea
<Gmail> just any thing you think is right is what you
<Gmail> don't d/l the docs
<Gmail> or src
<Gmail> the doc stuff up.... already a bug reported
<seek187> yeah it wont let me install any of them the sunj2re1.4 1.5 ect..
<Gmail> don't install anything sun*
<seek187> ok lol
<seek187> what package do i install?
<seek187> I have java-package installed\
<Gmail> anything java* or j2* that you think is right
<seek187> ohhhh
<seek187> ok I see I think
<argo_> Can anybody help with "apt" configuration ?
<seek187> how about the sdkS?
<Gmail> it you want to make java program yes
<seek187> k
<seek187> thx
<Gmail> seek187: ask me on howto add the plug into firefox if you want me to tell ya
<seek187> heh, that was going to be my next question
<billytwowilly> gaim keeps using gedit to open webpages for mail reading in hotmail. How do I change this to firefox?
<seek187> k java is installed now
<tux_> cool
<Gmail> ok do the following
<seek187> ok
<Gmail> su
<Gmail>  cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Gmail> ln -sf /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<seek187> sudo?
<Gmail> restart firefox or it will crash
<Gmail> seek187: no add a root passwd its a lot easier
<seek187> can I just do sudo -s?
<Gmail> sudo passwd root
<seek187> k
<Gmail> seek187: you can but i don't support sudo
<seek187> ok
<seek187> hmm didnt work
<Gmail> what?
<Gmail> sudo root passwd ?
<seek187> no the ln -sf /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Gmail> i mean
<Gmail> 0_0
<Gmail> what error?
<tux_> version?
<Gmail> file not fund?
<tux_> 1.4?
<seek187> no error just no java in firefox
* choudesh[away]  is Away (Reason:Auto IdleAway after 15 minute(s)) (Since:18:53:19) (Pager:on) (Logger:on) - Invincible
<Gmail> tux_: i am hel[ing him
<Gmail> seek187: restart firefox
<tux_> i know
<bob2> choudesh[away] : turn that off
<bob2> jesus christ.
<seek187> I did
<tux_> do about:plugins in firefox address bar
<seek187> k
<Gmail> well it works for me
<seek187> yeah its not there
<tux_> be sure to check the version
<Gmail> seek187: its not at the buttom
<seek187> how do I check the version
<Gmail> how did you install firefox?
<Gmail> did you install the ubuntu version or off mozilla.org?
<xE_Neon> Hi all
<seek187> ubuntu version
<Pizbit> seek187: Why the f in ln ?
<Pizbit> And you were in the firefox plugins dir when you did it right?
<seek187> I dont know why the f was there I just typed what he said
<Gmail> seek187: opp yea take out the f
<seek187> and yeah I am in there
<seek187> ok
<Gmail> i just cp the commands i used
<Gmail> and i didn't do the same way as you
<seek187> hmmm still doesnt work tho
<seek187> libjavaplugin_oji.so is red in my comsole in the plugins folder if that means anything
<seek187> console*
<lrn> hey dead mates
<tux_> =)
<lrn> I would like to add good sources for my ubuntu
<Pizbit> seek187: That means it's a dead link
<lrn> dead=dear!
<lrn> sorry!
<seek187> ah
<seek187> well thats not good
<Pizbit> Yeah, delete it and try the symlink again after checking the path
<tux_> seek187: look for the folder where java actually is installed
<lrn> and where can i change the GRUB boot loader
<lrn> and where can i change the GRUB boot loader
<seek187> hmm I have no j2 or java folders at all in /usr/lib but its there in /usr/bin/java
<tux_> ok
<tux_> good
<Gmail> seek187: are you sing i386
<tux_> you can just do the link from there
<seek187> oh ok
<Gmail> i gave you the link for i386
<tux_> sorry i was not clear on version statement
<tux_> i've installed java like 100 times
<seek187> how am I supposed to link is from there?
<seek187> there is no plugin file
<seek187> I have no clue I just installed it via Synaptic
<xE_Neon> firefox 0.10+ could automatic download & install plugins
<lrn> and where can i change the GRUB boot loader
<hypa7ia> lrn: what changes do you want to make?  i think its grub.conf
<lrn> but where is the file?
<hypa7ia> but please don't repaste questions like that :-)
<hypa7ia> somewhere in /etc?
<xE_Neon> at /boot/grub/grub.conf
<lrn> nop
<xE_Neon> you can "nano -w" or "vi" it
<lrn> its in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xE_Neon> o ,it is also
<xE_Neon> menu.lst=grub.conf
<lrn> and another thing
<Gmail> seek187: are you using a i386?
<seek187> yes
<lrn> I want to add good ubuntu sources
<lrn> where can i find them?
<seek187> I think I know whats wrong one sec
<xE_Neon> lrn
<seek187> I think I install the wrong thing...
<xE_Neon> you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lrn> i know
<lrn> i removed the # from the sources
<lrn> but i want more
<seek187> lrn,  do you have multiverse?
<tux_> lrn, they are in the wiki
<lrn> seek187 I don`t know,how can i check?
<tux_> less /etc/apt/sources.list
<xE_Neon> if you use chinese language,you can add sources as sources.list at Hiweed-debian
<seek187> add multiverse next to universe like 'universe multiverse'
<seek187> in sources.list
<xE_Neon> sid main
<tux_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/view?searchterm=multiverse
<xE_Neon> who is developer of ubuntu here?
<seek187> ugh now the java licence agreement is stuck in synaptic
<tux_> ack
<lamont> xE_Neon: what did you need?
<xE_Neon> if I download from offer sources ,it's so slow
<xE_Neon> I'm in ShangHai at Chinese
<xE_Neon> We develop a debian-like distro,it's named Hiweed-Debian
<xE_Neon> we want stady ubuntu,and rebuild hiweed-debian
<xE_Neon> I'm also a menber of gnome-cn team
<Se7h> nable to exec ./Netcount: Permission denied
<Se7h> why is this ?
<Se7h> i cant run binaries
<Lowry> hi
<niran> chmod a+x Netcount
<ctd> chmod a+x Netcount
<ctd> niran: Beat me :(
<niran> :)
<Lowry> Is there a ppc channel?
<xE_Neon> only chmod u+x
<seek187> ugh there now I have the j2re folder in lib
<Se7h> unable to exec ./Netcount: Permission denied
<xE_Neon> su - root
<xE_Neon> or sudo it
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> i did it
<Se7h> but it wont run
<Se7h> o.0
<xE_Neon> ka ka ka ^
<ctd> Lowry: Isn't #ubuntu ggod enough for you, think you need a ppc channel too, aye.
<hhkinc> http://www.hhkinc.com/n.htm
<regeya> guh.
<niran> quick question
<niran> my dates show up as dd/mm/yy
<niran> in the clock and evolution
<niran> anyone know how to change it?
<Lowry> Just having some panther to ubuntu ethernet problems
<niran> my locale is US and everything
<ctd> Lowry: I can try helping you
<Lowry> My ethernet card is now active on my powerbook
<xE_Neon> what locale are you want change?
<Lowry> Thi is looking better
<niran> i don't want to change the locale, it's already correct
<xE_Neon> wa~ powerbook
<niran> but the date format is wrong for some reason
<regeya> niran wants the date to display differently
<tux_> seek187, so is the plugin folder there now?
<Lowry> G4 to ppc ubuntu on a powerbook
<regeya> that might be handy to know (I don't care, so I never bothered; 4 Nov is readable to me)
<xE_Neon> niran,do you use "date ddmmyy"?
<seek187> yeah but it still doesnt work after I linked it grr
<niran> i haven't tried that
<seek187> I have it linked to javaplugin_oji.so for java 1.3 but doesnt work
<xE_Neon> I hope bay a PowerBook,bug I have no maney
<niran> lemme read the date man page really quick
<xE_Neon> 555~
<niran> ok when i type date -u, it prints the date in the right order
<xE_Neon> ln -sf /usr/share/timezone/xxxx /etc/localtime
<hhkinc> http://www.hhkinc.com/n.htm
<hhkinc> http://www.hhkinc.com/n.htm
<nomasteryoda> seek187: post file path here
<nomasteryoda> for java plugin
<seek187> ln -s /usr/lib/j2se/1.3/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/javaplugin_oji.so
<niran> xE_Neon: what will that do?
<seek187> thats what I did
<tux_> while in the firefox plugin folder?
<seek187> right..
<seek187> its in there with the flah plugin I have
<seek187> flash*
<seek187> and it is not a dead link
<xE_Neon> it will set your timezone
<yohannes> can anyone recommend a p2p app for linux?
<seek187> and I restarted firefox
<Tomcat_> yohannes: Azureus
<guinness> tons of emule clones
<tux_> seek187, do you have regular mozilla installed
<guinness> if thats the way you swing
<xE_Neon> How can I build a Aqua desktop on ubuntu?
<seek187> no
<yohannes> tomcat: thanks
<guinness> anyone have the sound in ut2004 working?
<xE_Neon> who tried ?
<seek187> I could download it tho I guess
<yohannes> how about similar app like shareaza?
<niran> xE_Neon: hmm... but my timezone is already set in gnome
<tux_> under /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins i see lots of plugins
<Pakal> why mozilla-firefox is 0.9?  last time that I installed was 1.0
<seek187> I put it in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<[Siff] > yohannes: somebody mentioned 'apollon' earlier
<tux_> yea
<tux_> that should work
<seek187> hmm
<nomasteryoda> let me look on my suse box
<Pakal> yohannes: try xMule
<guinness> anyone play ut2004?
<xE_Neon> let me think
<nomasteryoda> tried
<Pizbit> Pakal: Apparently they found it too buggy
<nomasteryoda> got killed
<xE_Neon> ...
<nomasteryoda> =)
<nomasteryoda> *(
<Pakal> guinness: kernel version?
<yohannes> thanks guys
<guinness> h/o
<guinness> 2.6.8.1-13
<Pakal> insert your module with modconf
<guinness> module?
<Lowry> if you like ut2004 try the ww2 red orchestra tc
<Pakal> apt-get install modconf
<guinness> red orch is ok...
<Gmail> ohlala bug vil has been hit
<tux_> seek187, is there an ns610 folder under java plugin folder
<hhkinc> http://www.hhkinc.com/n.htm
<seek187> netscape6 yeah
<tux_> ok
<tux_> try using that one in the path
<seek187> ok
<Gmail> seek187: are you using firefox 1rc1?
<Gmail> i am
<tux_> here too
<Gmail> that might be the reason for the path being wrong
<seek187> Im using the one that came with ubuntu
<seek187> 9.3 0.9.3
<seek187> opps
<tux_> yeah, cd into the folder and confirm the plugin locaitons
<tux_> in java
<[Siff] > does a default ubuntu install have support for the NTFS fs?
<seek187> that other plugin doesnt work either
<tux_> then do the link
<seek187> I did
<Gmail> seek187: ok upgrade
<niran> [Siff] : yes
<Gmail> you know howto?
<tux_> seek187, i'm installing blackdown verison
<seek187> lol nope\
<Gmail> it in hoary
<seek187> ok
<xE_Neon> apt-get upgrade
<Gmail> wait
<Gmail> xE_Neon: NO!
<seek187> lol
<xE_Neon> lol
<guinness> does anyone have ut2004 working correctly? i cant get sound
<Gmail> xE_Neon: he doesn't want a stuffed system
<tux_> LOL
<xE_Neon> oh
<tux_> yea
<xE_Neon> sorry
<Gmail> seek187: in synaptic goto settings > responsory change warty to haory
<seek187> k
<[Siff] > niran: so i can't just mnt it and it should read without any patching?
<[Siff] > *can
<[Siff] > sorry
<Gmail> then upgrade firefox ONLY after doing a refresh
<seek187> in all the mirrors?
<Gmail> then swap back to warty
<Gmail> seek187: yes
<seek187> ok
<matty> ok this is a dumb question, but how do I register a nickname on freenode?
<tux_> seek187, look at this guide too
<tux_> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java
<Gmail> and refresh after
<Gmail> tux_: he has
<tux_> ok
<Gmail> tux_: bob2 told him first thing
<tux_> k
<hypa7ia> matty: /msg Nickserv help
<seek187> hmmm is it spelled haory?
<hypa7ia> hoary
<hypa7ia> means frosty :-)
<matty> thanks
<seek187> thanks :)
* hypa7ia grins
<hypa7ia> anyone know how out-of-date the blackdown java debs are?
<tux_> seek187, i just installed the Blackdown installer and it installed fine
<Cred> Morning people
<hypa7ia> mornin' Cred :-)
<tux_> ~1am here
<hypa7ia> here too
<Cred> hypa7ia, ah.. Java. I was going to install it but since it's nonfree.. ;)
<seek187> ok its upgrading
<hypa7ia> boo nonfree!
<tux_> cool
<Cred> The original BitTorrent sucks. Yesterday it took over 4h to download 350 while at the time I had uploded well over 820megs :/
<vortex25> yeah no joke
<seek187> tux_, you mean the file named blackdownj2re ? that thing?
<hypa7ia> meh, i got 2 gigs in 3 hours :-)
<tux_> yea
<seek187> it won't let me install that
<vortex25> is azureus probably the best under linux? I use it under os x and i use it or bitcomet under windows
<tux_> like that page i posted
<Cred> hypa7ia, lucky ;)
<hypa7ia> yupyup
<seek187> it said it was uninstallable
<tux_> using Method3
<seek187> oh ok
<hypa7ia> yay canuckian broadband :-)
<Cred> vortex25, yep. It's the best but because it uses Java.. :)
<seek187> ill try that then
<tux_> k
<Cred> or "the best"
<hypa7ia> the best tho:  connecting from U of T to York (two uni's in the same city)
<vortex25> I'm actually not a huge fan of Java, but that's just because I stuck to C++ and then moved to C#, but I've heard C# is a lot like Java so maybe I'd like it
<hypa7ia> downloaded 2.5 gigs of debian in.... 12 minutes :-)
<Cred> Java and C# are really the same for me due to licensing. Java is the smaller evil of the two hehe.
* choudesh[away]  is Away (Reason:Auto IdleAway after 15 minute(s)) (Since:18:53:19) (Pager:on) (Logger:on) - Invincible
<hypa7ia> my plan is to learn python
<hypa7ia> i figure it'll be a good start :-)
<Cred> Probably :)
<Cred> I have D language and Ada on my list.
<hypa7ia> i've heard of D.... high level mathy language, right?
<hypa7ia> i plan on going python -> java -> perl -> c++
<burnboy> anyone having problems with ssh in ubuntu timing out after a short period...not just SSH but anything else, like VNC
<Cred> I wouldn't say mathy but it's high level yes. http://www.digitalmars.com/d/comparison.html for details :)
<Cred> burnboy, not here. What's the problem?
<Cred> Or obviously you have a timeout problem heh :)
<burnboy> well i had it before..and re-installed and my connection just times out to them
<burnboy> and it's not the network..i am streaming from another computer and do nearly 12 hours a day
<burnboy> with no timeouts..it's just my ubuntu box that has probs..even swithced out the network card
<Cred> hypa7ia, nice list you got there :)
<hypa7ia> i think so :-)
<hypa7ia> now, if only i had a couple of years...
<Cred> Any ideas for a small Gnome program? I want to practise programming for it but I need a rather good idea first.
<Cred> hypa7ia, why? Are you going to die soon? :o
<vortex25> a program to view .cbr files :)
<hypa7ia> a better battery applet :-)
<vortex25> i.e. scanned comics, I'm not much into 'em, but I was looking for a viewer and couldn't really find any
<hypa7ia> Cred: full time school part time work, volunteering... a lot to do :-/
* Cred doesn't have a laptop
<vortex25> they are just .rar'd or .zipped images
<hypa7ia> doh!
<Cred> vortex25, well if that's the case maybe your favorite packer/zipper/archiver should have that support.
<Cred> Hmm, btw does anyone here know how to make working /dev/video0?
<vortex25> to some extent, but dedicated viewers are kind of spiffier
<Cred> Apparently proper modules are loaded during boot (according to dmesg etc. they are).
<vortex25> I may just make one for practice the more I think of it
<hypa7ia> <-- noob what does /dev/video0 do Cred?
<vortex25> isn't that video cam?
<vortex25> if memory serves right I think it is
<hypa7ia> oh, cool
<hypa7ia> i have to do that at some point.
<hypa7ia> todo: fglrx, internal wifi, acpi, wacom tablet
<hypa7ia> damn peripherals :-(
<vortex25> fglrx worked better on this distro that some others I tried to get it working on
<vortex25> only took about 5 minutes here on my 9600xt all in wonder
<hypa7ia> nicenice
<hypa7ia> yeah, i had it working in fedora 2 so i'm not too worried
<hypa7ia> acpi and wifi tho... patching kernels... this is pushing the limits of what i know :-/
<vortex25> Mandrake 10.1 was a bear about it, it finally worked but that distro was buggy
<vortex25> that's what I like about ubuntu I haven't run into too many bugs at all, if really any
<hypa7ia> me neither.  and the chan is so friendly.  and i love gnome.
<hypa7ia> i was on os xfor 2 years previously, so it's perfect :-)
<tux_> seek187, just got it working on my ubuntu box
<tux_> the hoary install even duplicated my plugins from the mozilla folder
<tux_> very nice
<Mestapheles> anyone running ppc?
<Lowry> I am
<Lowry> G3 powerbook bronze
<vortex25> yeah I work on mac's (repair them) and I want one but can't afford it and I must say I'm a fan of this Gnome
<Mestapheles> did you try to put kde overtop?
<vortex25> it is a step in the right direction
<Mestapheles> wondering if KDE 3.3 is in universe repo
<Lowry> Having some dvd problems
<Lowry> With totem
<jdub> Mestapheles: not 3.3, no
<jdub> Mestapheles: warty froze in late june
<Mestapheles> yes, I've read about the dvd problems, I think xine works
<jdub> Lowry: install libdvdcss and totem-xine
<vortex25> yeah Lowry I had the same issue
<Mestapheles> and use what ever gnome front for xine
<tux_> seek187, any luck yet
<vortex25> Lowry: don't worry about the ubuntu-desktop it says it needs to uninstall
<Cred> hypa7ia, /dev/video0 is for TV cards for example
<vortex25> it won't hurt anything I'm told
<tux_> nite, er greetings all
<Mestapheles> I'm thinking of putting ubuntu on my brother;s imac but he doesn't like gnome.  I read here that someone succesfully put kde 3.3 on but that was pc not ppc
<hypa7ia> Cred: good to know, thanks
<Mestapheles> what version of kde is available for ppc?
<lamont> Mestapheles: kde had issues on ppc/warty.
<lamont> and I think kde is still pending for hoary
<lamont> everywhere
<lamont> arts is still in need of love for hoary, which will release the kde dep-wait-chain-of-dispair
<lrn> I just mounted my ntft DISKS,and i can`t see hebrew at them
<lrn> why?
<Mestapheles> wondering if a dist-upgrade to ubuntu is possible?
<vortex25> I'm definitely a converted Gnome user, I hadn't used it since 2.4 and I like it a ton more than KDE
<lamont> Mestapheles: from?
<hypa7ia> lrn: you can't hebrew at them?
<lrn> can`t see hebrew there
<Mestapheles> sarge
<lrn> i don`t even see the file,like its missing
<hypa7ia> weird, no idea about that, sorry lrn
<lamont> Mestapheles: from woody, supported.  Sarge < June 28, 2004 should certainly work.  Sarge > June 28, or sid introduces some challenges
<lrn> :|
<lamont> recent sarge/sid is really a cross-grade... some packages are newer in ubuntu, some are older.
<lrn> ubuntu will move to X.org ?
<hypa7ia> for hoary, lrn
<lamont> lrn: that's what I understand
<Mestapheles> lamont:I just recently installed sarge from RC2 or RC1
<Mestapheles> and I've updated today
<lamont> Mestapheles: that would be known to be highly risky
<lamont> certainly outside of "supported"
<lrn> I can`t see movies,and i installed what they told me in wiki
<lrn> any one could help
<lrn> ?
<lamont> and generally in the "expected to not work for mere mortals, probably not work without great pain for developer types"
<Mestapheles> maybe I'll wait till kde works
<hypa7ia> lrn: you've gor w32codecs?
<hypa7ia> from marillat?
<lrn> yes
<hypa7ia> erk, that's all i know
<lrn> damn
* lamont sleeps
<vortex25> hey lrn have you installed totem-xine?
<lrn> i think
<vortex25> I had issues with totem-gstreamer which is the default
<lrn> apt-get install totem-xine
<lrn> Reading Package Lists... Done
<lrn> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<lrn> totem-xine is already the newest version.
<vortex25> hmmm mine plays about everything after I did that
<vortex25> ok
<vortex25> hmm
<lrn> what is the command to run totem-xine /
<vortex25> totem
<vortex25> that should run it
<vortex25> what kind of files are you trying to play?
<vortex25> do you know what they are encoded in?
<Mestapheles> use totem with xine
<Lowry> later ppl
<aTypical> Hi, all.  Is there a good howto for installing Mplayer?
<Mestapheles> intall xine wsa a fix that I read about
<lrn> mpg
<vortex25> aTypical: it is in the ubuntuforums.org
<aTypical> vortex25, thank you.
<vortex25> as in dvd or just .mpg?
<lrn> just .mpg
<vortex25> aTypical: under HOWTO'S
<Mestapheles> along with installing xine you light install some dependencies you're missing
<vortex25> hey lrn
<vortex25> install gxine
<vortex25> and then use totem again
<vortex25> and see if that installs the files you needed to do it, I installed gxine also and I don't have problems
<erek> what is ubuntu like? compared to say gentoo?
<Tsjoklat> easier
<vortex25> less compiling ;)
<blacknyx> not such a migraine
<hypa7ia> it rocks, erek :-)
<Tsjoklat> faster
<vortex25> I like it just as well
<Tsjoklat> less headaches
<Mestapheles> what's ubuntu comapred to deboan sarge?
<Tsjoklat> no medication bills
<Mestapheles> what's ubuntu comapred to debian sarge?
<Tsjoklat> a million times better Mestapheles
<hypa7ia> Mestapheles: more up to date
<hypa7ia> i'm running both
<blacknyx> yeah what Tsjoklat said
<vortex25> I don't know if it is faster, but it isn't slow, or noticeably slower for that matter
<Tsjoklat> I had Sarge for two hours...
<Tsjoklat> five times
<vortex25> it is cool 'cause it installs the default programs you'd want w/o a ton more
<Tsjoklat> it is either Sid or nothing
<Tsjoklat> if you want Debian
<erek> man
<erek> the name is kindof strange to me
<erek> hehe
<vortex25> african isn't it?
<Mestapheles> and ubuntu stablaizes sid
<blacknyx> I have SuSe right now, used to have ubuntu, but now I want to have both distros on.
<blacknyx> but last time I messed up the boot, so had to start over.
<Tsjoklat> got ubu and sid
<hypa7ia> erek: "humanity towards others"
<Tsjoklat> but liking ubu better
<Mestapheles> Tsjoklat: you says it's five times faster?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: sid or nothing? I'm running sarge on my server ;)
<blacknyx> only thing i wish was that mplayer was included in apt-get.
<Tsjoklat> lol Treenaks.. you always have the last word :P
<Tsjoklat> yes Mestapheles
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: :P
<justdave> I just upgraded a Beige G3 from Sid to Hoary a few days ago...  and since upgrading, it no longer recognizes the USB keyboard (but the USB mouse works just fine).  Anyone have any ideas what to look for?
<Tsjoklat> I am sooooooooooo not disputing you hehehe
<Tsjoklat> and you are up early man
<Treenaks> justdave: hotplug?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: early? usually I'm up an hour earlier
<vortex25> I agree on the mplayer
<Treenaks> it's just that I have the morning off
<britt_radiofree> blacknyx, it is in multiverse
<Mestapheles> Tsjoklat: you running ppc?
<justdave> Treenaks: yeah, hotplug is installed, checked that already.  I don't know if it needs special config or not though
<Tsjoklat> no
<Treenaks> justdave: 2.6 kernel? module-init-tools?
<Tsjoklat> I have eight boxes but no ppc sorry
<justdave> 2.6.8.1
<Tsjoklat> right now I am updating one of my machines to hoary... I am so anxious
<blacknyx> britt_radiofree: I don't believe so, in all my reading I haven't run across that term yet, though I'm still new to linux.
<Mestapheles> wondering if it would make a speed diff on an old imac DV 400mhz
<Mestapheles> as compared to debian sarge
<vortex25> hey what is the shortcut to change workspaces?
<vortex25> or cycle to be more specific
<britt_radiofree> blacknyx, it's in there :) include multiverse in your sources.list
<britt_radiofree> vortex25, ctrl-alt left/right
<vortex25> is the mplayer package pretty stable?
<vortex25> thanks britt_radiofree
<Tsjoklat> well if you want information about sarge you should talk to Treenaks
<Tsjoklat> he is the Sarge miracle man
<Mestapheles> any ppc users also use debian-ppc before?
<blacknyx> britt_radiofree:  I'll try to find out more about it now, thanks for the tip.
<jdub> Mestapheles: i've used both, yes, on my green toilet seat ibook.
<Tsjoklat> green toilet seat?
<Tsjoklat> hahah
<Treenaks> Mestapheles: not much speed difference probably
<Tsjoklat> sounds... appealing
<Mestapheles> is it running any faster than debian-ppc?
<Mestapheles> so
<Treenaks> Mestapheles: ubuntu is just "more convenient"
<Mestapheles> oh
<Treenaks> Mestapheles: a lot :)
<Tsjoklat> I dislike Sarge
<Tsjoklat> didn't work for shyte
<Tsjoklat> plus it has Debian submenu
<Tsjoklat> to which I am allergic
<Tsjoklat> gives me hives
<jdub> Tsjoklat: http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/1095608125 :-)
<jdub> Mestapheles: not sure there's a qualitative difference in speed, really.
<Tsjoklat> it is indeed green... neo green?
<calc> Tsjoklat: you could just delete it, like ubuntu did
<lrn>  xmms
<lrn> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lrn> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<lrn> why ?
<blacknyx> does each different distro need its own /boot? but yet not its own boot driver?  is that how it works?
<Mestapheles> firewire suported I guess sinse sarge supports it
<Tsjoklat> have you tried that calc?
<Tsjoklat> it is IMPOSSIBLE
<calc> Tsjoklat: or just uninstall menu
<Tsjoklat> even the debian ppl say it is locked
<calc> Tsjoklat: uninstalling menu makes it go away (from what i recall)
<jdub> lrn: install libmikmod2
<Tsjoklat> calc: do a google and you will be amazed about how many ppl have tried
<calc> it does for kde in any case
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: if it's anything like my old green iMac, it's "gifgroen" :)
<Tsjoklat> no with sarge/gnome
<Tsjoklat> it is gifgroen Treenaks
<Mestapheles> ?
<calc> Tsjoklat: without the menu package it can't populate the menu period
<jdub> calc: uninstalling menu makes it have no menu items ;)
<jdub> calc: but the menu itself stays there
<Tsjoklat> jdub knows
<calc> jdub: oh hahaha it doesn't make the top level go away
<jdub> which is bong
<Tsjoklat> I have been cowing in here about it for yonks
* calc likes kde's debian menu :)
<Mestapheles> Tsjoklat?
<jdub> anyway, it has been removed upstream for 2.10, and removed from ubuntu for our release :)
<Tsjoklat> yes Mestapheles?
<calc> remove menu and it goes away
<Tsjoklat> calc: not in gnome
<calc> jdub: so how will it show debian menu items now?
<Mestapheles> sorry meant to write "gifgroen"?
* Tsjoklat won't repeat the ordeal again
<jdub> calc: [menu.c is gnome-panel is famously horrific :-) ] 
<calc> Tsjoklat: i am talking about kde's
<jdub> calc: it doesn't.
<Tsjoklat> gifgroen means poisonious green
<Mestapheles> yes I have a lime green imac
<calc> jdub: isn't that a violation of policy for debian's anyway
<Mestapheles> one of the fruity ones
<jdub> calc: from my POV, the debian menu structure is terrible, and the kinds of stuff that appears in it is baroque. :-)
<Tsjoklat> fruity sounds better then toilet seat :)
<Mestapheles> lol
<calc> jdub: agreed
<Tsjoklat> I emailed debian to ask about that their response was: we locked it so that ppl cant mess it up anymore.. we got tired of those
<Tsjoklat> charming
<Tsjoklat> but to be expected
<Mestapheles> with a whopping whole 400mhz
<Tsjoklat> hey Treenaks?
<Tsjoklat> how did the sage ended with lyp and debby?
<Treenaks> Mestapheles: I'm running on a 600MHz (i386) laptop.
<calc> jdub: something needs to be done to unify the menu in fdo, once more than just kde supports menu spec it will be a big mess
<ryan> hrm
<jdub> calc: yeah
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: Uh, he moaned some more, said 'bbl' and hasn't come back since
<Tsjoklat> lol
<jdub> calc: especially with menu-xdg... eeeeeek! :)
<Tsjoklat> I love debian distro, I dislike debian 'support/help' but I am sold to ubu
<hypa7ia> agreed Tsjoklat :-)
<Tsjoklat> totally hooked
<vortex25> Man, it is annoying that some packages don't install to the menu right :( like Chromium, Lbreakout2, some others
<ryan> hehe
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks: I haven't heard from him in a few days so I assume he is very happy with his new gf debby
<ryan> ubuntu is great; albeit being stuck with older packages [hint: this is where you righteously smack me with info]  such as gaim and dosbox ;)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: yeah, probably :)
<Tsjoklat> I never asked him if she is green too.. or some other fruity colour
<redhead381> is somebody in here that can help me
<redhead381> about linux
<redhead381> ?
<Treenaks> redhead381: uh, likely
<erek> ryan: ubuntu doesn't have xorg working yet?
<Tsjoklat> tis the place to be redhead
<vortex25> that would seem likely
<calc> jdub: eh?
<ryan> erek: naw, i can live without that
<Treenaks> erek: people are working on it
<ryan> but its still only got gaim 1.0.0
<ryan> and dosbox 0.61
<calc> menu-xdg does the best that can be to support debian's horrid menu
<calc> i'm open to any suggestions for improvement of course ;)
<ryan> dosbox 0.62 has been out since sept 29th :/
<Tsjoklat> hoary looks great so far.. only the trash applet has issues
<Tsjoklat> it keeps crashing on mine
<erek> ryan: what's holding it back from xorg?
<redhead381> ok, here's the deal:  i don't know anything, but my friend was trying to install ubuntu onto my computer (which has windows) off of a CD.  so he put the CD into the drive, then rebooted the computer, and the ubuntu thing came up.  when he presses enter to load it, the computer turns itself off then back on and starts the process all over again.  what's wrong?
<vortex25> does hoary have the bootsplash in yet? I am picky about looks to some extent and love the looks fedora core 2 had for its bootsplash
<Tsjoklat> calc: if I needed someone telling me what I can have or not in my menu I might aswell stick to Bill
<calc> Tsjoklat: perhaps you don't get the point, jdub understood what i was talking about ;)
<nevyn> redhead381: bad media?
<Tsjoklat> I do get the point
<Tsjoklat> but I am traumatized
<calc> Tsjoklat: everyone that supports menu spec will have a conflicting menu file
<redhead381> what's that mean?
<Tsjoklat> and still suffering from post traumatic stress
<redhead381> is it something that he can fix relatively easily?
<ryan> can one just change /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary
<Tsjoklat> so I tend to start to ramble
<ryan> to get newer packages
<redhead381> my rommates computer does the same exact thing
<calc> so either menu spec needs to be modified and having lots of different menus is fine, or a standard one should be defined
<britt_radiofree> ryan, yes
<jdub> calc: given the haphazard nature of the menu structure already, adding menu-xdg items to the gnome/kde structure is going to be seriously scary. (not menu-xdg's fault, it's the items themselves.)
<Tsjoklat> and not locked
<calc> having a unified one that is the same across WMs would be nice
<Treenaks> redhead381: is the CD burned correctly?
<redhead381> yea
<redhead381> he even burned a new copy to check that
<redhead381> and it did the same thing
<Tsjoklat> besides the trash applet crashing I haven't noticed anything horribly wrong in hoary yet
<Treenaks> redhead381: on a lower speed?
<vortex25> sounds like it doesn't like some specific piece of hardware
<calc> jdub: wrt menu-xdg all of them are shoved off into a debian submenu like gnome was
<redhead381> idk about that
<ryan> britt_radiofree: do you know if it has gaim 1.0.2 and dosbox 0.62 yet? ;)
<jdub> calc: so i don't think we'll be shipping menu-xdg (unless we patch all the menu items). ;-)
<vortex25> is there a command line on the install cd to disable apic, that might help
<jdub> calc: oh right.
<redhead381> does that affect it?
<Treenaks> redhead381: try burning at a alower speed, that might help
<redhead381> disable apic?
<calc> jdub: it builds out a debian menu that looks the same as any other wm that just uses the debian default layout
<britt_radiofree> ryan, yes on gaim
<hypa7ia> noapic noacpi redhead381 :-)
<ryan> woo i'm sold
* ryan upgrades
<vortex25> yeah what hypa7ia said
<Tsjoklat> I asked in here the second day this channel was up if ubu was going to lock the menu.. they said no and that's why I am on ubu now
<britt_radiofree> ryan, dosbox: .61-4
<calc> i don't like debian's layout enough to try to convert kde over to using it exclusively (gag)
<redhead381> ok, i know nothing about any of this, but i'll copy and paste it to him, he can fix it.  thanks so much ;)
<Tsjoklat> jdub is the trash appplet crashing common atm?
<hypa7ia> glad to help, redhead381, come back if you have further troubles :-)
<deFrysk> mine never crashes
<deFrysk> Iut i never use it either
<ryan> britt_radiofree: hmmmm
<GotD0t> i have a floppy drive that is stuck mounted
<Tsjoklat> as soon as xorg becomes available I am going hoary on all four machines
<ryan> debian/unstable doesn't even have dosbox .62 yet
<Treenaks> redhead381: that might help, but first verify if the CD was burned correctly, please (do you have another, working linux system somewhere?)
<Treenaks> hypa7ia: uh.. noapic acpi=off
<ryan> i wonder whats holding them back :/
<vortex25> gotDOt: try umount -f
<mercurus> GotD0t: close all windows and terminals that are accessing or sittnig on the floppy
<GotD0t> i havent accessed the floppy since yesterday
<Tsjoklat> GotDOt do you use magicdev?
<redhead381> idk
<GotD0t> i dont know what that is tsjoklat
<redhead381> i think he installed it using that CD on another computer not too long ago
<Tsjoklat> dpkg -l magicdev in console
<Tsjoklat> does that tell you if it is installed?
<vortex25> ok here is a question, what are some other fun linux games other than lbreakout2, chromium (at least those are fun to me)
<GotD0t> no packages found
<hypa7ia> redhead381: Treenaks corrected me above, you hould use noapic acpi=off
<hypa7ia> vortex25: tuxracer :-)
<Tsjoklat> ah okay, magicdev has a setting that might lock the floppy
<Tsjoklat> just making sure
<calc> jdub: it looks like: http://cheney.cx/menu-xdg.jpg
<deFrysk> vortex25, get aa
<GotD0t> its actually not only my floppy
<calc> wait about 1min file still uploading ;)
<Tsjoklat> what else?
<vortex25> aa?
<GotD0t> i have a usb card reader thats suck mounted
<deFrysk> americas army
* calc hates his 128kbps upload
<vortex25> oh
<jdub> calc: 404...
<GotD0t> when i try to umount either it tells me the device is busy
<jdub> aha
<redhead381> thanks guys
<vortex25> i'm thinking more old school type games, not so much shooters
<vortex25> things like breakout, tetris, scrollers, etc
<calc> jdub: should be there now
<jdub> calc: ahr. yeah.
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks: I followed your instructions and it works like a charm now, thanks again
<GotD0t> any clue?
<calc> debian should just adopt the fdo standards directly
<erek> this community seems pretty nice
<calc> shouldn't be that hard to fix the menu package for the wms that don't support it
<hypa7ia> erek: it's pretty chill
<hypa7ia> erek: no STFU n00B, STFW here :-)
<erek> hehehe
<calc> vortex25: just get an emulator and some games from erm somewhere ;)
<hypa7ia> aran, greets from toronto!
<vortex25> already done, hmm man uqm, Ur-Quan Masters won't let me install :(] 
<aran> hi
<aran> greets from rainy kingston
<hypa7ia> kingston, boo!
<GotD0t> this is so irritating
<hypa7ia> kidding :-)
<GotD0t> i cant do anything with my floppy
<aran> does anybody know where I should look for help getting a usb memory key to work? the official HOWTO wasn't much help...
<vortex25> aran: did you plug it in?
<GotD0t> haha
<hypa7ia> aran: it should automount, i got mine working yesterday
<vortex25> mine just showed up
<GotD0t> is there a way to kill a zombie?
<hypa7ia> aran: are you in gnome?
<aran> yeah
<GotD0t> how
<vortex25> if I plug it in after gnome has loaded
<mercurus> aran mine worked out of the box ...
<aran> default ubuntu install, and it just worked?
<mercurus> aye
<aran> is your usb key ext* formatted or vfat?
<mercurus> vfat
<vortex25> if I had it plugged in when I started up it was a no go
<vortex25> but all I had to do was unplug and replug it back in
<aran> interesting.
<aran> I'm definitely unlucky then
<hypa7ia> mine was vfat too
<aran> last time I got frustrated and just unplugged it, the computer crashed
<hypa7ia> eek!
<mercurus> aran: does it appear as /dev/sda1 ?
<hypa7ia> that means it's seeing it...
<aran> nope
<hypa7ia> weird
<aran> agreed
<mercurus> what does dmesg show when the key is inserte d?
<aran> i was hoping someone would be like "I had the same trouble, all you had to do was *!"
<vortex25> I guess you could manually mount it with something like mount /dev/sdb (or whatever the device is)
<vortex25> hmmm
<vortex25> after you plug it in type dmesg
<vortex25> I had the problem in a different distro, mine wouldn't automount, but my roommate's would
<vortex25> I just had to manually mount
<aran> yeah, I'm going through the dmesg log now...
<vortex25> i.e. make a folder in /mnt, example, /mnt/key
<vortex25> then mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/key
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: uh, what works like a charm now? :)
<vortex25> seemed to work
<hypa7ia> do you have a different thing to try and hotplug?  a usb mass storage camera, flash adapter, etc?
<Tsjoklat> the UTF thingy
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: ah ok :) cool
<aran> I've tried the manual mounting... interesting, dmesg is showing SCSI errors and buffer I/O errors
<vortex25> well night all
<vortex25> yuck
<aran> something's wrong with the filesystem, apparently... strangely enough, XP had no problem writing to it...
<hypa7ia> aran: XP may be more forgiving.  try backing it up, formatting, then using it again?
<hypa7ia> assuming you can mount it somewhere:-)
<GotD0t> does anybody have any suggestions on umounting my floppy
<nevyn> aran: anything interesting in event viewer?
<aran> yeah, that'd be the fun part... nothing TOO important on it, I'll have to format it later. Thanks for the help
<aran> event viewer...
<aran> dmesg has a ton of these Buffer I/O errors combined with SCSI errors
<nevyn> in xp...
<aran> oh, in XP
<aran> unfortunately I don't have easy XP access right now, the files were loaded on a computer at someone else's house
<holycow> aran maybe xp just wasn't logging the errors?
<nevyn> holycow: how do you know if he didn't look at it? :)
<aran> I have no idea... I think this guy is just begging to be formatted
<holycow> nevyn, lol /me shuts up now
<aran> GotD0t: what's wrong with your floppy? I'm sorry I'm distracting all the attention
<mercurus> aran: google for the error messages, and see if a solution has been proposed ?
<aran> not a bad idea
<mercurus> also, try a rear USB port, and the second of two (if there are multiples)
<mercurus> IO error could be a dodgy connection from one of the pins
<aran> now I get a bunch of usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0in
<aran> (in dmesg)
<mercurus> ep0in ... which device is that ? never heard of it
<mercurus> have you used this usb drive in another UNIX machine ?
<aran> never, only Windows...I think the partition table is broken, this is causing random misc errors, and multiple errors because Linux keeps on retrying to mount it
<Treenaks> sounds like an IRQ problem or something
<mercurus> aran: hmm ... you'd still expect a device node to show up if the partition table was broken ...
<Treenaks> or a too-long chain of hubs
<aran> I think it'd be fair to say this is likely a hardware problem and not an Ubuntu bug... that's all I needed to find out for the night. Thanks all, I'm going to bed.
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: try lsof | grep floppy to see what process is hogging it ?
<mercurus> whee !!!
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: then kill it if you can...
<mercurus> my Uni just replaced its Debian mirror with a FULL Ubuntu mirror ...
<mercurus> including Hoary, multiverse, restricted etc
<thoreauputic> mercurus: replaced, or added?
<mercurus> thoreauputic: replaced
<mercurus> they only have debian stable now
<nevyn> mercurus: replaced?
<thoreauputic> mercurus: :( what do the Debian users do now?
<nevyn> mercurus: which uni?
<nevyn> thoreauputic: indeed.
<mercurus> but that's fine, the State's debian mirror is available free of charge at the same speed on the state nternet exchange
<nevyn> hrm
<thoreauputic> mercurus: ah OK
<nevyn> mercurus: waix?
<mercurus> nevyn: aye
<nevyn> heh
<nevyn> UWA?
<mercurus> aye, you ?
<jdub> smelly westerners!
<nevyn> melb au. I was there for LCA 2k3
<mercurus> nevyn: ah ... I was in Europe at the time :x
<nevyn> :(
<nevyn> I missed bdales Debian talk and sat outside napier talking to telsa ;)
<justdave> hmm, my keyboard suddenly works on the Beige now...
<justdave> I did an apt-get dist-upgrade via synaptic...  apparently something new showed up today that made it work :)
<justdave> (I'd last done that two days ago)
<Nafallo> justdave: hoary? :-)
<justdave> Nafallo: yes
<mercurus> that decision from uni has made my mind up, debian is gone ... and my laptop will have Ubuntu too
<mercurus> with any luck my CDs and my laptop will arrive at the same time :)
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
<ajmitch> pity I didn't put down an an order for cds :)
<hypa7ia> you still can, ajmitch
<Treenaks> is it just me, or do fonts look "different" in hoary?
<Treenaks> more crisp..
<ajmitch> Treenaks: depends on fontconfig, probably :)
<ajmitch> I know it changed recently in sid
<|trey|> jdub, no wiki for gnome 2.9.1 developement? would be nice to colaborate over gnome the best way be collaborate over Ubuntu  :)
<|trey|> s/be/we/
<|trey|> Probably the best way to do things like proposing packages...
* Ruffian|JANE| is away: Fucking Sleeping! :-p  You are all my friends, even though I have no goddamn clue who the fuck you all are!  :-)
<Tsjoklat> good night Ruffian
<Tsjoklat> with the charming away msg
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, I'm Trey  ;)
<Ruffian|JANE|> HAHA, Hi
<Ruffian|JANE|> goodnight
<|trey|> Night  :)
<Tsjoklat> :)
<GammaRay> |trey|: I would never have guessed
<Tsjoklat> trey is cool
<|trey|> GammaRay, I know right  ;)
<Tsjoklat> I don't know trey but me likes him
<Tsjoklat> her
<Tsjoklat> it
<Tsjoklat> ?
<hypa7ia> time for me to be off too
<hypa7ia> niters all
<Tsjoklat> night hypa
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, haha... http://www.facethejury.com/profile.asp?user_name=PiMpN
<Tsjoklat> the verdict is in: it's a he :)
<|trey|> http://www.facethejury.com/images/photos/Pi/Pimpn-2061453.jpg best pic... but its not available to none members less you link to it...
<Tsjoklat> handsome one too
<|trey|> 8)
<|trey|> +reasonably smart though  8)
<Tsjoklat> that's a plus :P
<Tsjoklat> heheh
<|trey|> About 10 weeks from my assosiates  8)
* holycow submits trays mug to ratemyrack.com
<Tsjoklat> from your what?
<holycow> >_>
<|trey|> got a 91% in NT Admin, 97% in Linux Admin... I rule  :)
<noteven> any one around who knows a bit about software raid?
<Tsjoklat> oh classes you took?
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, yeah..
<thoreauputic> modest too...
<nevyn> |trey|: I got 95 in "fundamentals of unix" the final took me 9 minutes ;)
<Tsjoklat> well if we are bragging... I got 99.9 percentile in English writing/reading
<nevyn> 95% that is.
<Tsjoklat> highest in America
<Tsjoklat> hah
<Tsjoklat> how about that
<Tsjoklat> it doesn't show most of the time but hey
<nevyn> Tsjoklat: that's pretty good.. so you understand the difference between who and whom?
<Tsjoklat> on good days yes
<|trey|> nevyn, this was all that + dns + dhcp + samba/ad + nfs etc etc...
<Tsjoklat> usually that means on thursday
<Tsjoklat> the rest of the week I am recovering from hangovers
<noteven> well maybe not but Ill shoot anyway.. will it ever be possible to create and install on a software raid or is this more of a debian prob?
<nevyn> so if I say I'm watching Dr who. is that the grammatically correct doctor or not?
<Tsjoklat> pitti :)
<Tsjoklat> nevyn it is friday
<nevyn> :)
<pitti> Morning Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> you are one day too late to ask
<nevyn> heh
<Tsjoklat> morn pitti
<|trey|> nevyn, I have a 3.8 GPA, I have only opened one book the entire time... Assosiates is a cake walk...
<Tsjoklat> try next week
<nevyn> assosiates?
<|trey|> nevyn, yeah... AAS...
<Tsjoklat> ten weeks before they release trey
<thoreauputic> nevyn: you left out the capitalisation for a proper noun ;)
<nevyn> |trey|: ?
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, + bachelors..
<nevyn> thoreauputic: is that nessicary when it's a pronoun?
<Tsjoklat> join #ubuntu and one will get grammar for free
<|trey|> nevyn, I'm not sure what you don't understand  :(
<Tsjoklat> as soon as I get a pretty picture like yours trey I'll let you know
<nevyn> I have no idea what AAS is.
<thoreauputic> nevyn: hey, I'm a fully paid up member of Pedants Anonymous  :P
<|trey|> nevyn, Assosiates of Applied Science...
<nevyn> thoreauputic: :)
<Tsjoklat> trey is learning something very scary
<Tsjoklat> and we will all learn the outcome in ten weeks time
<|trey|> Emphasis is on Network Technology  8-)
<nevyn> |trey|: that's not even close to what I'm doing ;) Computer systems Engineering.
<nevyn> |trey|: it's probably simillar material by the sounds of it.
<Tsjoklat> nevyn that is nothing compared to what I am doing: cleaning the house
<nevyn> CCNA 1-4 it ess1-2 ccnp1 fundamentals of java...
<Tsjoklat> try doing dishes when you just painted your nails
<Tsjoklat> nearly impossible
<Tsjoklat> :P
* thoreauputic is learning to tie his shoelaces
<nevyn> Tsjoklat: without chipping them or washing it off?
<|trey|> nevyn, I am basically studying everything you never wanted about network communication  ;)
<Tsjoklat> either or
<nevyn> |trey|: likewise.
<|trey|> nevyn, one day, I plan to have my Masters or Doctorate in Network Security...
<Tsjoklat> you'll always have work trey
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: more fun to paint the dishes, then clean your nails ;)
<Tsjoklat> hear hear thoreau :)
<|trey|> But I'm going to have to make a lot of money to afford that  :)
<ryan> heyyy
* |^JaMeS^| ossu!
<ryan> nautilus finally lets you use hotkeys on the desktop?! :D
<|trey|> ryan, keyboard shortcuts have been around for as long as I can remember...
<Tsjoklat> but you are going to make a lot of money too trey :)
<ryan> |trey|: yes, but they didn't work on the desktop..
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, thats the idea  ;)
<ryan> like F2 to rename and stuff
<ryan> they just worked within a window
<ryan> unfortunately ctrl-l still doesn't work
<ryan> so you have to open a window to open another window still :/
<Tsjoklat> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you trey
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, a person that used to come to me for help fairly often walked out with $78,000 a year entry level...
<Tsjoklat> any of them single?
<|trey|> I think I can live on that  ;)
<Tsjoklat> and not all to bonkers?
<Pizbit> hit ctrl+space on the desktop:)
<Pizbit> Crashes nautilus tehehehe
<nevyn> |trey|: apply to study under AST :)
<|trey|> Its been funny though, almost every teacher I have had has asked for help about something from me... I tought my Linux teacher around Debian...
<nevyn> |trey|: that'd be so cool...
<|trey|> nevyn, AST?
<GammaRay> on an rpm distro I could install a src.rpm and change a CFLAG in rpmrc. Would someone be so kind as to tell me how to do that w/ ubuntu? I'd like to recompile nautilus w/ debugging support.
<nevyn> |trey|: my linux teacher won't be taught.
<ryan> Pizbit: i can't get it to..
<nevyn> so we have a horrific slack box for doing perl and cgi.
<Tsjoklat> most system administrators are dumber then the janitor in place
<ryan> Pizbit: you running warty or hoary
<nevyn> |trey|: AST == Andrew Tanenbaum
<ryan> Pizbit: i just updated to hoary, the desktop behaviour is different now
<|trey|> nevyn, he knew I knew my shit... I showed him a few things... he showed me a few things... we were cool though, so it was ok  :)
<|trey|> nevyn, ahh, I'm heard his name, whats he famous for?
<|trey|> I've*
<nevyn> |trey|: minix fighting with linus.
<nevyn> he wrote "modern operating systems"
<|trey|> |trey|, ahh... at MIT?  8)
<thoreauputic> he wrote minix. he's Dutch, I believe
<nevyn> |trey|: no. he is proffessor of computer sci in amsterdam.
<|trey|> Never really got into the programming side though  :(   I plan on it, but I've never had enough time  :(
<nevyn> thoreauputic: he is a american. he ran electoral-vote.com for the american election out of his own pocket.
<|trey|> nevyn, ahh  :(
<thoreauputic> nevyn: ah - OK I didn't know that - thought he was a Netherlander :)
<nevyn> his systems group (as in operating systems research) is one of the top 3 in the world.
<Tsjoklat> if it ain't Dutch.. it ain't much
<Tsjoklat> sorry patriotic pride kicking in
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: so what colour are your nails now? Orange ? ;-)
<|trey|> nevyn, That would be kinda cool... seems interesting... don't even know how to go about it, let alone think I could...
<Tsjoklat> as a matter of fact they are :)
<Tsjoklat> true Dutch colour huh
<thoreauputic> Patriotic indeed :)
<nevyn> |trey|: you'd need a batcholor in some sort of compsci related field before you started.
<nevyn> |trey|: admission is by interview.
<|trey|> nevyn, ahh, so I've got a while still... about 18 months  :)
<cenerentola_> hello
<nevyn> you apply if they like you they interview you.
<|trey|> cenerentola_, hey, need any help?
<cenerentola_> yes as always
<|trey|> cenerentola_, 8)
<|trey|> cenerentola_, ask away  :)
<Tsjoklat> thoreau is your family Dutch?
<Tsjoklat> since you sit in OZ
<cenerentola_> ok... yesterday night on the other warty ive done an update&&upgrade in synaptic
<cenerentola_> ...
<cenerentola_> all seemed to go on in a decent manner when...
<|trey|> nevyn, you seem to be quite familier with it... for obvious reasons?
<cenerentola_> whoaaam the shell windows appeared and it started to print error messages with dpkg...
<cenerentola_> then gnome crashed...
<cenerentola_> there where no entry in the menus of the top bar...
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: no, my parents were/are Australian
<|trey|> cenerentola_, do you happen to remember what the error says? does it mention apt-get -f install when you run apt?
<cenerentola_> i rebooted after logging in it gave me some probs with the gconf and then re-crashed
<|trey|> cenerentola_, ahh, that just sounds bad...
<Tsjoklat> ah just amazing that you would know the Dutch colour
<|trey|> cenerentola_, you remember any error's?
<cenerentola_> i cant run aptget anymore cause it says /sbin/getty not found, or sth like it, and id5 too many respawning or sth like that
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, orange, its on their shirts  :)
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: why? Are OZ people supposed to be ignorant of history? :-)
<Tsjoklat> oh football fan
<Tsjoklat> lol nooooo
<|trey|> cenerentola_, does it say for only terminal 2?
<|trey|> cenerentola_, I've seen that before...
<thoreauputic> The House of Orange etc....
<Tsjoklat> well at least you are not telling me that Holland is the capital of Denmark
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, huge football fan... especially of Arsenal... I almost cried when we lost  :(
<ajmitch> Tsjoklat: most people aren't that silly :)
<cenerentola_> what ?
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: heheh - no it's the capital of Pr0n, I thought...
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, Bergkamp 8)
<Tsjoklat> yup and Gullit
<cenerentola_> |trey|: stop talking about craps... and lets face that inter milan is hugely better
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, Gullit played for Chelsea and coached them and Newcastle... Van Persie is one to watch though  :)
<nevyn> |trey|: I'd love to do it.. but I've got buckleys of getting in *australian slang for no chance*
<thoreauputic> !start a football war
<cenerentola_> |trey|: what about the terminal 2 thing?
<|trey|> cenerentola_, they used to be... they spent too much on Ronaldo and have been sorry ever since...
<|trey|> cenerentola_, sometimes, I see terminal two won't respawn, but others are fine... I was wondering if thats the symtom?
<cenerentola_> so... what should i do on terminal 2
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I miss dpkg the bot  :(
<|trey|> cenerentola_, nothing, its respawning fine though?
<|trey|> (ie, its there to type on...)
<thoreauputic> |trey|: ah yes, a bot would be nice..
<cenerentola_> well ive got to restart and connect to irc from another computer
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I said that... dpkg's database is public too... would be nice to customize one, maybe have it sync with the wiki or something  :)
<|trey|> thoreauputic, plus some fun stuff of course  :)
<cenerentola_> btw, when i booted on this partition it gave sth like 3,1% non-contiguous how can i fix it
* Tsjoklat won't mention football again
<Tsjoklat> how about ice skating?!?
<thoreauputic> |trey|: some of the factoids are not exactly in the spirit of Ubuntu ;)
<|trey|> cenerentola_, fsck
<ajmitch> you could always argue about rugby
<|trey|> thoreauputic, you can delete those then, thats fine...  :)
<|trey|> ajmitch, rugby football = some annoying kid that wasn't allowed to play decided to steal the ball and got his ass whooped...
<|trey|> First ever scrummage, which resulted in the first ever Rugby ball  ;)
<ajmitch> heh :)
<|trey|> ajmitch, I've been to the Secondary School where it happened... its about 10 mins from where I was born  :)
<|trey|> I forget the dudes name though  :(
<ajmitch> I've noticed an abundance of australians in here, they're probably more familiar with rugby :)
<cenerentola> |trey|: as you see im back
<|trey|> ajmitch, England is the current World Champions of Rugby  :)
<ajmitch> not for long..
<thoreauputic> ajmitch: ah - we have our own football wars between League, Union, and Australian Rules ;)
<|trey|> cenerentola, I have join/parts turned off...
<|trey|> cenerentola, what did you do, and did it work?
<cenerentola> i rebooted and then it says: cannot execute /sbin/getty
<|trey|> thoreauputic, only thing I don't get about Aussie rules... why a round field?  :o
<cenerentola> Id 3 respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
<ajmitch> thoreauputic: yeah, well union is the only one worth playing, right? :)
<cenerentola> ... the same thing for id 5 and 6...
<|trey|> cenerentola, dpkg-reconfigure getty... see if that helps at all
<thoreauputic> |trey|: they play on cricket ovals, mostly
<cenerentola> yep but i cant get in a shell
<thoreauputic> |trey|: that's the reason I guess, historically
<cenerentola> it also says "no more processes left in this runlevel"
<|trey|> thoreauputic, my Grandfather almost went pro for Cricket... Dad for Golf...
<|trey|> I never liked either sport  :(
<thoreauputic> ajmitch: ex cyclist and marathon runner - wouldn't know :)
<|trey|> thoreauputic, My Grandfathers second wife ran a lot of Marathons, she can't now though, she doesn't have the energy, too old  :(
<|trey|> Ran her last at age 62...
<ajmitch> thoreauputic: don't worry, I've never played rugby ;)
<thoreauputic> |trey|: that's pretty impressive
<|trey|> Ran 10 minute miles... not too bad for a 62 yo  :)
<cenerentola> |trey|: plz...
<cenerentola> i got to study
<thoreauputic> |trey|: very good, indeed
<|trey|> cenerentola, thats how you get my attention, I haven't even been paying attention, sorry  :(
<|trey|> cenerentola, you have found a bug though... I have filed it in upstream, but its never been fixed...
<daniels> |trey|: guys, offtopic
<beans> when is the right time to ask for support
<|trey|> daniels, questions were still being answered, its a community damnit  ;)
<Tsjoklat> brb
<ajmitch> daniels: yessir
<|trey|> beans, when you're in #ubuntu  ;)
* ajmitch goes to get the warty iso
<daniels> |trey|: yeah, but I just woke up, and I had to go through like two screens of stuff to see anything Ubuntu-relevant that actually happened
<cenerentola> |trey|: btw what can i do... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... [crying aloud]  to
<duke|ib> does the default ppc kernel have hfs support?
<thoreauputic> beans: just ask :)
<fabbione> hey daniels
<daniels> |trey|: if you have offtopic stuff that badly needs discussing, #offtopic is a better place, instead of rendering #ubuntu useless for its stated purpose.
<beans> ok, check it out. i get it all installed, and updated via internet... but then, it gets to the gnome splash and nothing happens. it loops the ubuntu startup drum sound. but goes nowhere.
<|trey|> cenerentola, not much I'm affraid...
<beans> what gives?
<fabbione> daniels: are you still at the hotel?
<bob2> duke|ib: yes
<|trey|> daniels, true... how about an #ubuntu-users or something?  :)
<duke|ib> bob2: thanks :)
<fabbione> |trey|: this is #ubuntu-uers
<fabbione> users even
<cenerentola> |trey|: sorry but can i run a shell i a lower run level
<duke|ib> always here when i need you \o/
<beans> nobody knows?
<|trey|> fabbione, I mean for talking to ubuntu users in general too... like a social channel...
<bob2> #ubuntu-offtopic
<daniels> |trey|: #ubuntu-offtopic
<fabbione> |trey|: as bob2 said
<|trey|> cenerentola, none of ctrl+alt+f1-6 work?
<fabbione> daniels: take it easy to come here.. i woke up not to long ago :-)
<cenerentola> nooooooo
<thoreauputic> does  ppc Ubuntu support Radeon on Macs? ( just looking at some Macs in a ctalogue...)
<fabbione> daniels: and already fixed the keyboard stuff
<thoreauputic> *catalogue
<beans> does anyone know?
<daniels> fabbione: cool, yeah, haven't even had breakfast yet
<daniels> fabbione: nice
<|trey|> cenerentola, ahh... yeah, file a bug on getty SOON, thats bad if a lot of people get it...  :(
<daniels> thoreauputic: yes
<bob2> thoreauputic: yes
<bob2> thoreauputic: it sets up dri, even, if it's supported
<fabbione> daniels: putting up X.org on m68k for a build ...
<|trey|> cenerentola, also, the x screens don't spawn you said?
<thoreauputic> ahh - nice to know - thanks
<fabbione> daniels: i need to fsck around for a few minutes ;)
<cenerentola> ctrl-alt-f7 doesnt work
<|trey|> cenerentola, thats just bad in warty  :(
<cenerentola> yep but can i replace some files?
<|trey|> cenerentola, you have another box handy? anything like sshd running?
<cenerentola> fabbione: come and see what have you done
<beans> should i take a number, and get help after you're done talking to cenerentola?
<|trey|> cenerentola, from what it sounds, you have no way to do anything on that box right now, correct?
<fabbione> cenerentola: ????
<bob2> beans: chill out dude
<beans> no i'm not flipping out. i'm just trying to be polite
<bob2> beans: if some one knows, they will help you
<cenerentola> |trey|: well ive got another warty on the same px
<beans> don't want to interrupt.
<bob2> beans: if not, then we're not going to have all 100 people say "no, I don't know bean"
<|trey|> beans, ask your question again please... use my nick in reply...
<cenerentola> ...laptop
<bob2> beans: try asking on the list if you don't get an answer here
<beans> tanks, i'll ask one more time
<beans> |trey|: ok, check it out. i get it all installed, and updated via internet... but then, it gets to the gnome splash and nothing happens. it loops the ubuntu startup drum sound. but goes nowhere. what gives?
<thoreauputic> Will MAcs work with a standard ps2 mouse for 3 button use in Linux? Or is a different connection/protocol needed? (slightly OT I know)
<bob2> thoreauputic: macs don't have ps/2
<fabbione> beans: is your network up?
<bob2> thoreauputic: usb works fine
<cenerentola> fabbione: after an update&&upgrade it says cannot execut /sbin/getty
<beans> yes sir
<fabbione> beans: can you check ifconfig lo ?
<thoreauputic> bob2: OK thanks again :)
<|trey|> cenerentola, ahh... so this is just a broken kernel?
<beans> what would that do
<fabbione> cenerentola: and according to your opinion, why is that my fault?
<beans> i'd have to restart
<beans> so i should get it all done in one fell swoop
<cenerentola> |trey|: kernel or whatever...
<fabbione> beans: gnome has problems to start without the localhost interface
<|trey|> beans, not sure... what kind of video driver you have?
<cenerentola> only that distro doesnt work
<beans> trey: fresh install, so i'm using the default nv driver
<fabbione> cenerentola: also.. are you running hoary?
<cenerentola> fabbione: warty for live
<cenerentola> ...life
<|trey|> beans, check module, also check X's log, and make sure /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 looks right...
<cenerentola> .. no its just a warty that collapsed after a smart upgrade
<fabbione> |trey|: gnome that hangs has nothing to do with X
<fabbione> |trey|: otherwise gdm wouldn't start at all
<beans> trey: how can i do that, when i can't get into gnome? how do i start a terminal
<beans> i'm a real noob
<fabbione> cenerentola: there have been no updates to warty other than security.
<|trey|> fabbione, hmm, my bad... just I thought gdm errors would still be in there...
<fabbione> beans: ctrl+alt+f1
<fabbione> |trey|: no.
<beans> thanks kids
<beans> i'll check everything out
<cenerentola> reality says.. that it broke after the smart upgrade
<fabbione> beans: once you are there you can login
* lonetree hi everyone...
<fabbione> beans: and check what is happening
* lonetree can someone help?
<|trey|> fabbione, I need to start paying more attention to what isn't directed at me  :(
<cenerentola> and now says id 1-6 respawning too fast
<beans> fabbione: thank'ee
<cenerentola> cannot execute /sbin/getty
<beans> and trey too
<cenerentola> |trey|:??????????????????????'
<|trey|> cenerentola, yes, I've seen that before... try typing "reset", you won't see the text more then likely though, then hit enter...
<fabbione> |trey|: no problem.. little hint (if you allow me)
<bob2> lonetree: just ask your question
<fabbione> |trey|: check yourself on your working machine before giving the hint here ;)
<lonetree> what is the file i need to edit to change grub boot menu
<fabbione> |trey|: feel free to tell me to go to hell :P
<lonetree> ?
<cenerentola> menu.lst in /boot/grub
<|trey|> fabbione, I usually do if I am not sure... I was pretty sure though, just am wrong   :(
<lonetree> tnx
<cenerentola> well ppl where should i run reset
<fabbione> |trey|: ;)
<cenerentola> if i cant get into a shell?
<fabbione> cenerentola: ctrl+alt+delete
<cenerentola> there's no x server to shut down
<|trey|> fabbione, if I told you to "go to hell" you likely would give advice again, and I won't learn... thats no good  ;)
<fabbione> |trey|: i am used to everything.. even worst that that :)
<cenerentola> hey... but what could it be
<|trey|> s/would/wouldn't/
<cenerentola> "no more processes left in this runlevel"
<fabbione> cenerentola: it is a known kernel race condition problem
<cenerentola> so?
<cenerentola> mind that ive another warty installed on the same laptop
<|trey|> cenerentola, you have another Ubuntu, just disregard this one, its gone to shit pretty much  ;)
<cenerentola> i cant...
<cenerentola> ive spent hours to get it up and running.. with all the settings
<Pizbit> Heh
<cenerentola> all the mails...
<cenerentola> i need them
<|trey|> cenerentola, well, but getty seems to have put to back behind where you were...
<|trey|> s/to/you/
<lonetree> does anyone know what to do if you don't get your laptops touchpad recognized automatically? i also tried connecting a ps/2 one but i doesn't get automatically recognized either. i got to remove it and plug it back in...
* lonetree can someone help?
<cenerentola> ok... getty... could we replace it
<fabbione> cenerentola: if you have 2 warty installs, you can just copy the data from one to another
<|trey|> lonetree, is it a synaptics touchpad?
<cenerentola> can you help in that?
<|trey|> lonetree, apt-cache search touchpad
<lonetree> i don't know
<lonetree> how do i look at it?
<fabbione> lonetree: there is an open bug for it... let me check bugzilla.. just a second
<|trey|> cenerentola, I can't think of a way to, no... you could mount other Ubuntu, and copy over the getty .deb, thats all I can think of...
<cenerentola> so i should replace the getty?
<fabbione> lonetree: check also this bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1268
<Mestapheles> Zandile, in the Light of the Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> cenerentola: do you have a network? I'd back up your data with a live CD, then attempt repairs
<cenerentola> it also says "cannot execute /sbion/shutdown"... what id like to know is:
<fabbione> cenerentola: replacing getty will not help anything
<cenerentola> it cant because there's not shutdown or why then?
<lonetree> well the wndoze xp install on it mentions it as an alps pointing device...
<fabbione> cenerentola: did you use any strange filesystem?
<cenerentola> xfs.. or reiserf
<cenerentola> s
<|trey|> cenerentola, what did typing 'reset' do on the terminal?
<fabbione> cenerentola: probably the fs is corrupted than
<fabbione> lonetree: ahh... hmmmm alps..
<cenerentola> |trey| what therminal?
<fabbione> lonetree: hold on a sec...
<|trey|> cenerentola, any that aren't respawning, just type it on one and hit enter... you won't see the text or it might look funky kinda...
<thoreauputic> |trey|: I don't think he can get a shell - so that wouldn't help
<cenerentola> they're all respawning
<cornflake> how do i get the ./configure to detect my X server?
<|trey|> thoreauputic, it basically tries what init will try manually...
<lonetree> my ubuntu is the "Warty Warthog" version... just got it off a magazine. It's COOL... I like it a lot
<Pizbit> cornflake: Erm, you mean you need the xlibs dev package?
<fabbione> lonetree: check the X configuration provided here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2396
<|trey|> thoreauputic, go type that on a terminal, it restarts getty...  :)
<thoreauputic> |trey|: OK :)
<fabbione> lonetree: tht will help you setting up the alps device
<cornflake> Pizbit: i'm pretty sure i have that...
<cenerentola> yep but ive not terminal working
<lonetree> if you can help get the touchpad working i'll be grateful...
<Pizbit> cornflake: Because asking it to detect your x server doesn't sound like what you actually need.
<lonetree> i'll check it out
<fabbione> cornflake: it depends what headers the ./configure is searching for
<|trey|> cenerentola, there is just a blinking line or simular with the error at the bottem right?
<cenerentola> so ppl how can i copy the evolution settings and mbox
<cenerentola> no there's a still line with no more processes left in this runlevel
<|trey|> cenerentola, I've seen a terminal not able to respawn before... its an issue with inittab, reset fixes it sometimes...
<fabbione> cenerentola: mostlikely they are in /home/<username>/
<thoreauputic> cenerentola: try a live cd to copy your stuff to another box
<cornflake> fabbione: i see
<fabbione> |trey|: no it's a race condition in the kernel :(((((
<fabbione> we have spend 2 days trying to debugging and isolating it
<|trey|> fabbione, ahh... didn't know that  :(
<cenerentola> so i wont be able to boot it again?
<fabbione> |trey|: it gave mdz, lamont and me quite a huge headacke :-)
<|trey|> fabbione, reproduce: log into and out of terminal 2 like 20 times in a row, its always slow, then eventually one fails  :)
<fabbione> |trey|: yes.. reset is a possibility to get it fixed breaking the loop
<fabbione> |trey|: correct
<fabbione> that happens on all terminal other than console 0
<|trey|> fabbione, I've generally been able to work on the others, just not alt+2
<fabbione> |trey|: it depends.. to me it happens sometimes on 3 and 4
<|trey|> 2 is the most reproducable, definatly... would be nice to see it fixed finally  :)
<fabbione> but it will never happen on console 0 ;)
<fabbione> (or alt+f1)
<|trey|> fabbione, I was just about to ask if you meant alt+f1  :)
<|trey|> yes, true, doesn't make much sense  :(
<fabbione> |trey|: ;)
<|trey|> fabbione, if I had #debian logs, I could see when that was... I brought it up there... bob2 told me to file it in the BTS  8)
<|trey|> You could look at what they changed to make it start happening perhaps if you looked at recent changes to then?
<steve2> Anyone in here use (or interested in) the Personal Software Process? I'm contamplating doing my next Honours presentation on the fusion of the PSP with an open source development model. Input is welcome. :)
<cenerentola> it all started with a dpkg error
<|trey|> cenerentola, which you still haven't told us... you likely recently updated getty though...
<|trey|> cenerentola, looks like the devs (like fabbione) are busy trying to ensure it gets fixed though, sorry for your inconvenience  :(
<cenerentola> |trey|: i told you that about 100 times
<|trey|> cenerentola, well, until its fixed, there really isn't much that can be done, I've said that a few times too...
<Agabus> hello all
<|trey|> Agabus, hey, need any help?
<Agabus> lol hey trey, nah actually i'm just bored actually n been interested in this new Ubuntu distro recently n thought i'd pop in
<Pizbit> Agabus: Whatchyawaitinfor?
<|trey|> Agabus, #ubuntu-offtopic  :)
<Agabus> pizbit: wat u mean?
<Pizbit> Agabus: Install it already:)
<Agabus> lol oh nah i'm waiting for the free cds
<|trey|> Agabus, no burner?  :(
<Agabus> yeh i got one, but i figured, i ordered the cds already so i may aswell just use them wen they arrive
<Agabus> u guys all runnin ubuntu?
<|trey|> Agabus, I ordered the CD's too, but then I couldn't wait... I was going to try Fedora Core 3, but I just wasted a few hours trying to make it like Ubuntu, so it didn't stay long...
<Zindar> Agabus: of course
<Agabus> lol
<Agabus> is FC3 out already?
<|trey|> Agabus, I used Rawhide... not entirely sure... thats offtopic though...
<Agabus> wats rawhide?
<Agabus> argh fuk it i'll just download it ay, i'm so anxious :D
<Elwood> rawhide? it's a song of the film of blues' borthers
<Agabus> lol
<|trey|> Agabus, #ubuntu-offtopic
<|trey|> Agabus, (no really)
<|trey|> ugh, I swear its a channel  ;)
<Agabus> lol fine
<Agabus> cya'll
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out, no X.org, please wait || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ || CDs will ship in a few weeks || offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<|trey|> daniels, ;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:|trey|] : : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out, no X.org, please wait || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood || CDs will ship in a few weeks || offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<vinic> hi all! (wow, lotta people here!) I just entered the ubuntu community!
<Pizbit> hehe
<vinic> and you know what?
<vinic> I'm happy
<vinic> :)
<lonetree> does anyone know how to make ALPS touchpad on laptop work?
<|trey|> lonetree, I told you more then an hour ago "apt-cache search touchpad"... you would have seen tpconfig... touchpad config... try it...
<|trey|> http://compass.com/synaptics/
<lonetree> sorry i lost that..
<|trey|> This page contains the Linux driver (tpconfig) for the Synaptics Touchpad and ALPS Glidepad/Stickpointer.
<lonetree> someone provided a link and i was checking it out
<lonetree> but its covers external wacom tablets...
<vinic> has anyone installed ubuntu on a DELL laptop?
<|trey|> ok... you probably need xfree-drivers-synaptics and tpconfig... both from apt-cache search touchpad...
<bob2> vinic: lots of people
<|trey|> vinic, such questions aren't useful... tell us your problem, and we will try to help fix it  :)
<lonetree> running apt-cache shows xfree86-driver-synaptics
<lonetree> what files should i get does warthog support rpms?
<|trey|> bob2, tpconfig not in warty, you know?
<|trey|> lonetree, yes, use alien though to create .deb's from the .rpm
<lonetree> where do i get that?
<|trey|> lonetree, installed by default  ;)
<mb4guns> installer hangs on i386, 166Mhz mmx, 96mb ram
<|trey|> lonetree, to comply with lsb  :)
<lonetree> lsb?
<vinic> ok dudes
<|trey|> mb4guns, where does it hang?
<vinic> sorry to bother you
<|trey|> lonetree, Linus Standards Base
<|trey|> Linux
<vinic> I havent any problems yet
<Matt|> vinic it's ok
<Matt|> vinic, don't get scared off!
<vinic> :)
<vinic> no problem
<mb4guns> gimme a sec
<lonetree> so i got tpconfig do i need synaptics as well?
<vinic> just dowloading ubuntu and wanted to be sure there's no HORIBBLE things with those laptops
<|trey|> lonetree, probably, I'd install it anyways, won't do you any harm...
<vinic> see?
<Matt|> vinic, sure
<lonetree> so i get the 2 rpms turn em into debs with alien and how do i install em(im a n00b)?
<Matt|> vinic, have a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<|trey|> sudo dpkg -i *.deb from /where/you/put/them
<Matt|> vinic, there are a few dells on there
<lonetree> ok but the site says i can't do it with X so how do i stop X?
<mb4guns> |trey|, it hangs after scanning the cdrom
<bob2> vinic: there are some known issues on dell laptpos
<|trey|> lonetree, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lonetree> is that a command?
<Pizbit> |trey|: I can't remember if that stops X or not?
<|trey|> lonetree, yup
<Pizbit> lonetree: yes
<|trey|> Pizbit, it does, try it... then start to start it  :)
<Pizbit> |trey|: But my gnome-terminal will have gone@!?! *grin*
<lonetree> so after X starts i can alt-ctrl-f2 and use that to stop it
<vinic> thank you guys! gotta go back to work...
<Pizbit> You can login to F1-F6 ya know:)
<vinic> you'll see me there soon! ;)
<|trey|> Pizbit, startx -- :1  (I think)
<Matt|> vinic, nice to meet ya
<mb4guns> it hangs after scanning the cdrom
<|trey|> Pizbit, should give you another instance of gdm on ctrl+alt+f8
<vinic> ty
<vinic> bye
<Pizbit> |trey|: Easier to run gdmflexiserver
<Pizbit> Or click through the applications menu :)
<lonetree> well i got no mouse...
<|trey|> Pizbit, not sure what that is... what I said is universal though, doesn't matter what you are using so long as it uses X...
<lonetree> thanks folks i'll keep on trying... c ya!
<|trey|> lonetree, I hate when that happens  :(
<Pizbit> |trey|: Just another gdm login screen
<mb4guns> actually after it scanned the cdrom the hdd goes trrrrrr for a while then Klik stops, nothing happends
<|trey|> lonetree, dpkg-reconfigure debconf > set to low priority... then dpkg-reconfigure tpconfig, more to config though... then reconfigure debconf back to high...
<Adrenal> does ubuntu have an ntfs driver?
<mb4guns> any other recommendation to a server distro ?
<|trey|> Pizbit, ahh, I wasn't thinking, would stop both instances of gdm afaik...
<mb4guns> debian just plain sux, to many blockers in testing
<|trey|> Adrenal, there is one around that is read-write... I forget what its called though... likely to be packaged on www.apt-get.org though...
<Pizbit> |trey|: I can't be bothered finding out.
<Adrenal> cheers
<|trey|> Pizbit, haha.. but yeah... /etc/init.d/gdm stop does indeed stop X...
<ryan> heh
<|trey|> Pizbit, simularly to /etc/init.d/sshd stop stopping sshd  ;)
<Pizbit> |trey|: Funny that eh? :)
<|trey|> Pizbit, and /etc/init.d/networking stop stopping network... yup its a pattern  :)
<Pizbit> We must be on to something!
<|trey|> 8)
<|trey|> beats the heck out of stoping them all every time  :(
<Pizbit> killall -9 gdm has more satisfaction though
<|trey|> Pizbit, will respawn
<Pizbit> Didn't last time.
<|trey|> hmm, it argues with me  :'(
<|trey|> I always win though   *nods*
<lhb> i have a finnisk keymap, which work in X
<lhb> finnish
<Matt|> how can i add a comment to a wiki? is there a guide to adding to wikis?
<|trey|> Matt|, you sign up, then you go to the 'edit' link at the top...
<lhb> when i alt-f1, the keymap in the console is still us
<Matt|> |trey|, oh i see it, thanks
<lhb> loadkeys fi-latin1 change that but how to make it permanent?
<|trey|> lhb, change locale for console-common, dpkg-reconfigure console-common...
<|trey|> lhb, which reminds me, I need to do that...
<ubll> Could someone link me to a good guide for installing Java?
<lhb> |trey|: cheers
<sid77> yeah
<sid77> ubll, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<ubll> Phew, looks like a mess of an install. Oh well, welcome to Linux right? :)
* sid77 is thinking of writing a bot which trigger the url on every "java" and "divx" ;)
<|trey|> ubll, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java/view?searchterm=Java
<lhb> |trey|: do you need to tell the keymap too?
<|trey|> lhb, yes... to UTF-8 on hoary...
<|trey|> lhb, ahh... wait... but yes... thats in there too though I believe?
<Matt|> what happens if two people try and modify a wiki at the same time? does it include both their changes?
<|trey|> Matt|, it would try to merge the changes, yes...
<|trey|> Matt|, rarely will people be editing the same text though
<Matt|> yeah guess so
<Matt|> great wiki pages
<|trey|> Matt|, I enjoy them, some mistakes I have noticed, but you can correct them, so its nice  :)
<Matt|> |trey|, nice that everyone can add their problems
<Matt|> hopefully we can increase ubuntu hardware support
<lonetree> |trey|: it don't work...
<lhb> |trey|: it says : looking for keymap to install : none
<bob2> hm, a friend of mine is installing on a toilet seat ibook and the "gnome settings daemon could not start"
<|trey|> lonetree, same with 'locales'
<lonetree> what?
<|trey|> bob2, tell it to start again... gnome-settings-daemon  :)  should be in path
<|trey|> s/should/is
<lonetree> what do i do if tpconfig says no synaptics device found?
<|trey|> lonetree, install it  ;)
<lonetree> how? did i do something wrong?
<|trey|> lonetree, you installed xfree86-drivers-synaptics?
<lonetree> ain't that default?
<daniels> |trey|: installed per default
<daniels> lonetree: then it means you don't have a synaptics touchpad
<lonetree> i never said i did. it says its alps not synaptics...
<|trey|> daniels, http://compass.com/synaptics/ states "This page contains the Linux driver (tpconfig) for the Synaptics Touchpad and ALPS Glidepad/Stickpointer."... he said he had am ALPS touchpad...
<|trey|> daniels, thats pretty much where he is at...
<daniels> |trey|: oh, ALPS
<|trey|> daniels, minus the patches I guess apparently...
<daniels> yeah, we don't have proper ALPS support yet, sorry
<daniels> there's a bug open which I think I have about that, should be fixed in Hoary fairly soon
<|trey|> daniels, that page lists patches though  ;)
<lonetree> so there is nonthing that can be done?
<lonetree> what is Hoary?
<Matt|> lonetree, it is the next version of ubuntu
<lonetree> will it be out soon?
<|trey|> lonetree, you can apply patches and recompile your kernel... if you can't follow http://compass.com/synaptics/ though, then I can't be of help  :(
<Matt|> lonetree, no
<daniels> |trey|: yeah
<Matt|> lonetree, well it depends on your definition of soon
<daniels> lonetree: not until April, but you can start tracking the development branch earlier if you like
<lonetree> what do you mean if i can't follw compass.com/synaptics
<|trey|> lonetree, if it seems too complicated etc...
<|trey|> lonetree, recompiling a kernel isn't really easy enless you know your hardware... but its the only way to get your touchpad working currently... its up to you  :(
<lonetree> there's pretty much nothing but the dls on there.
<lonetree> well prob is i don't know the hardware exactly.
<Matt|> we should lodge a bug if the touchpad isn't supported on ubuntu
<lonetree> ain't there a way to add a module/patch for that and leave everything else untouched
<|trey|> daniels, ahh, I'm high.. thats 2.2.x... seems like it should have gotten in by now?  :o
<lonetree> ?
<|trey|> lonetree, module, yes, patch, no
<Matt|> ah the bug is open?
<Matt|> cool
<daniels> yeah, I opened it and it might well be assigned to me too
<Matt|> great
<lonetree> i don't know if this reallly helps but i've had this with other distros as well. some work by default others don't
<Matt|> lonetree, :(
<|trey|> daniels, hoping someone else will instead? or don't have a touchpad?
<daniels> |trey|: i don't have a touchpad, but it was filed before the warty release, and since then I've sort of been busy quashing RC bugs for warty, working absolutely insanely crazy on X packages, and doing the hoary merge
<|trey|> well wait, if you found the bug, I take the second part back...
<daniels> something about regular 14-hour days packaging X
<Matt|> daniels, you are doing the xorg packages?
<daniels> Matt|: fabbione and I are doing them, yes
* Matt| gives daniels a cookie
<lonetree> is it possible that the problem is only caused by a module(s)?
<lonetree> is it possible i could get the module from a working distro and somehow insert it into ubuntu?
<Matt|> lonetree, you might be able to build the module
<|trey|> daniels, wow  :)  see you could be fixing, while people like me look for faults... would make life easier for you if debugging is enlightening  :)
<Matt|> don't get it from another distro tho
<lonetree> how?
<Matt|> lonetree, it is fairly difficult
<daniels> Matt|: hm?
<lonetree> i see...
<Matt|> lonetree, i'm looking for a guide on the ubuntu website
<lonetree> well is usb mouse support ok in ubuntu. i got a logitech usb wireless for notebooks which i can use.
<Cred> Atleast my MS :( Intellimouse works fine (it's USB)
<|trey|> Matt|, daniels = Daniel Stone of Freedesktop.org... I'd say he's a pretty good candidate for packaging X for Ubuntu  :)
<Matt|> |trey|, did someone interpret what I said as criticism? I gave him a cookie
<Matt|> i was trying to show appreciation
<karevoll> lonetree: usb = fine
<|trey|> Matt|, ahh, no, I was just being sarcastic about having to ask, don't mind me  :)
<Matt|> lonetree, there is a brief indication of what you need to install in order to compile a kernel module here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/compile-kernel-module
<|trey|> Matt|, if you think its too brief, add more  ;)
<Matt|> |trey|, erm
<Matt|> |trey|, i don't regard myself as competent
<Matt|> it depends on the module anyway i guess
<|trey|> Everyone that has problems not covered on the wiki should add more  :)
<Matt|> |trey|, i agree, but perhaps in this case it is not appropriate
<Matt|> lonetree, basically what you do is, install those packages mentioned on that site, download the kernel driver, and compile it according to instructions
<lonetree> well the mouse kinda works...
<eim> Where can I find an online tool/website for seeing all available Ubuntu packages and versions, like the Debian.org packages interface (http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages)? Thanks.
<|trey|> Matt|, if you think it needs more info, its appropriate, it needs to be entirely clear to everyone to be useful...
<Matt|> |trey|, what do you think about that page? i'm not sure
<bob2> eim: all 2000?
<Matt|> eim, i'm not sure, good question
<eim> bob2: Well, not all but at least the one I'm looking for.
<|trey|> Matt|,  "brief indication of what you need" leads me to believe you think it could be clearer?
<Matt|> bob2, he is right there should be one
<eim> Matt|: Could be an usefull online tool.
<bob2> there is one
<Matt|> bob2, ah. saying "all 2000?" seemed to suggest that there wasn't one. Could you give us the url it would be really useful!
<bob2> well, there's not
<bob2> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/package-list
* bob2 does not see the point of one
<bob2> something like packages.d.o is handy, tho
<bob2> and if you're running ubuntu, you have the list of packages already
<|trey|> bob2, I still go there to see whats new, old habbits die hard  :)
<Matt|> |trey|, no not necessarily. I think that maybe it is the right length for what it tries to achieve. It will not be enough to solve lonetrees problem tho. I guess the extra info needed depends on what you are trying to recompile
<bob2> |trey|: that's what aptitude -> new packages is for
<phill> Hi, How can I 'mount' a cue/bin image file?
<bob2> you can't
<bob2> you can convert it to a useful format with bchunk, tho
<phill> bchunk?
<|trey|> bob2, eh, you always tried to push aptitude, I never liked it though... I did try to use it... synaptics is much better if I am not using apt...
<Matt|> bob2, i think it would be a good resource for people investigating ubuntu to have a list of packages. I take your point tho
<bob2> phill: apt-cache show bchunk
<phill>  files list file for package `evms-ncurses' is missing final newline
<phill> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bob2> Matt|: if they're basing their decision on whether a package is in ubuntu, they've already lost
<bob2> "is $foo in ubuntu?" "yes.
<bob2> "
<|trey|> s/apt/apt-[cache,get] 
<Matt|> bob2, as it says on that website you posted: "In the future, a website will be provided which lists all of the available software."
<phill> what does that mean?
<Matt|> bob2, ubuntu has all possible packages?
<bob2> Matt|: anything thatmatters, yes
<|trey|> Matt|, far from it, that would just be insane... Debian is the closest thing to every possible package though... Ubuntu doesn't contain the entire Debian archive however...
<phill> what does that error about evms-ncurese mean?
<bob2> Matt|: http://egads.ertius.org/ubuntu_packages.txt
<bob2> enjoy it's uselessness
<|trey|> phill, evms is obsolete...
<Matt|> bob2, it is strange to say anything that matters
<Matt|> The requested URL /ubuntu_packages.txt was not found on this server.
<phill> so why am i getting an error for it? i can't apt-get anything
<bob2> Matt|: can you name a useful bit of Free Software that's not in Debian?
<Mithrandir> bob2: nx.
<bob2> Matt|: http://egads.ertius.org/~rob/ubuntu_packages.txt, oops
<bob2> Mithrandir: ITP'd!
<|trey|> bob2, define "useful"
<Matt|> bob2, i am no expert, but |trey| has said that not everything that is in debian is in ubuntu
<Mithrandir> bob2: I know. :)
<phill> when i try and remove evms-ncurses, it give me the same error :(
<bob2> Matt|: very little is in debian but not ubuntu
<|trey|> bob2, mostly things from contrib are absent... (in relation to what Matt| said)
<phill> maybe i need to get whatever superceded evms-ncurses?
<Matt|> bob2, perhaps we can add a link to that FAQ to that package listing?
<|trey|> phill, what is the error?
<bob2> phill: something ate your file list
<bob2> phill: no
<phill> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing ubuntu-base (--remove):
<phill>  files list file for package `evms-ncurses' is missing final newline
<Matt|> |trey|, scroll up ^6 ;)
<phill> my filelist?
<bob2> Matt|: I'll put it on people.u.o first
<Matt|> bob2, ok thanks
<phill> any idea how i can make it stop eating my 'file list' ?
<Matt|> phill, i have no idea sorry
<bob2> phill: add a newline to the end of /var/lib/dpkg/info/evms-ncurses.list
<bob2> purge and reinstall it
<bob2> I would guess minor disk corruption
<bob2> Matt|: is that list actually useful?
<bob2> Matt|: given that nayone running ubuntu can derive it with one line of sh?
<Matt|> bob2, i was looking for one before i installed ubuntu
<phill> what is a new line?
<|trey|> bob2, please, whenever I am helping someone that you are too, be like |trey|: shut up, thanks  ;)
<Matt|> phill, carriage return at the end
<bob2> phill: the enter key
<|trey|> bob2, or like |trey| I've got it, thanks  *nods*, thats more polite  8)
<phill> how do i purge/reinstall?
<Matt|> can anyone tell me how to allow people to view my directory contents on the www under apache?
<|trey|> phill, apt-get install --reinstall or dpkg -P
<phill> now i get files list file for package `evms-ncurses' contains empty filename
<bob2> Matt|: that is enabled by default
<bob2> phill: put that file up online somewhere
<phill> its ok, i think i had too many returns
<bob2> ah, the dpkg maintainer himself
<|trey|> phill, dpkg --force-all -P evms-ncurses would ensure it goes... not advised though, may break other things...
<phill> thanks, all good now, thankyou :)
<Matt|> bob2, it is not enabled by default on my rig
<eim> Are there anywhere some CD covers to print for self-burned Warty CDs? Thanks.
<Keybuk> bob2: eep, *hides*
<bob2> Matt|: is there a index.html file in that dir?
<Matt|> bob2, do you know how to enable it
<Matt|> bob2, no
<Brooman> any cdrecord experts available?
<Matt|> phill, :)
<ubll> Anyone tried Yoper?
<bob2> ubll: the people in #yoper probably have
<bob2> Brooman: just ask your question
<|trey|> Keybuk, you = Scott James Remnant? thank you for my friend dpkg  :)
<bob2> Matt|: what is in that directory?
<phill> bchunk looks to be working, thanks heaps bob2, Matt| and |trey| :)
<Matt|> bob2, i am thinking of a documents directory and also an images directory
<Keybuk> |trey|: yes, which is why it was particularly amusing when you were arguing with me about whether .debs had headers in them or not the other week <g>
<|trey|> Keybuk, ahh, yes, sorry about that  *runs away*
* |trey| feels kinda stupid now  *nods*
<Keybuk> oh, I wouldn't worry about it.  I'm frequently wrong too, I just make sure anyone who saw is ... elminated
<Brooman> cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus produces this..Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow. I am running a 2.6.9 kernel. I get the same thing when issuing the command as root also..i have dma enabled...any ideas on how to fix this?
<daniels> Keybuk: i saw it
<diavolo> does someone use the amarok music player with ubuntu ?
<|trey|> diavolo, I tried it with Debian, never Ubuntu due to liking Rhythmbox anyways...
<Pizbit> diavolo: I do
<|trey|> Apparently it supports .pls though now, so maybe I will try it again...
<bob2> Brooman: don't use -scanbus
<bob2> Brooman: you know where your cd drive is, just use it
<j^> bob2 you get it than using xcdroast etc
<Brooman> bob2, why would it be bitching about dma not being enabled?
<bob2> Brooman: just don't use scanbus at all
<diavolo> i ve installed all the dependeces using the list on the debian site, and amarok and amarok-streamer using dpkg -i
<ryan> does ubuntu do something to exectuting binaries on nfs shares
<bob2> Brooman: cdrecord warnings are on crack because jeorge schilling hates linux and ide
<ryan> all my binaries on my nfs share say permission denied now...
<diavolo> now synaptic doesnt wnat to install/upgrade because of "borken packages"
<ryan> but i'm the owner, and the permissions are set correctly
<ryan> and i mounted it the same way i mounted it before
<Pizbit> diavolo: Er, no idea, I did it via cvs
<ryan> so whats up :p
<j^> bob2 so someone should patch cdrecord in ubuntu/debian
<Pizbit> diavolo: Most of the packages needed for it are in universe anyway
<bob2> j^: probably
<Treenaks> j^: no, someone should finish libburn ;)
<diavolo> i think it s because my bad knowlege of debain pachage system ...
<bob2> j^: but then jeorge whinges about that
<Brooman> bob2, is there any real advantage to burning without scsi emu? might just go back to that.
<bob2> diavolo: you're using hoary?
<diavolo>  ve installed all but amarok itself from the ubuntu repestori
<bob2> Brooman: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso
<j^> Treenaks i agree with your, but will that ever happen?
<bob2> Brooman: ide-scsi in 2.6 is broken-ish, if it works it's by chance
<Brooman> bob2, ok
<Pizbit> diavolo: Did you manually find the .debs instead of enabling universe?
<bob2> Brooman: also, using ide directly means you can do dma and such
<Pizbit> Just being clear;)
<phill> does this mean my kernel doesn't support loopback for mounting images?? could not find any device /dev/loop#
<Telep> Hello there
<diavolo> ubuntu 4.10, i ve found everything i need in universe, exept amarok itself, so i used the debian package
<Pizbit> And it installed?
<cardador> phill: add loop to /etc/modules
<Pizbit> 4.10?
<|trey|> Keybuk, you develop debians apt too? Considering making it possible to use librpm and libdpkg able to use a common archive etc, is that even possible? would be a truly "Advanced Package Tool" then  :)
* Pizbit thought it was 10.4 or something
<|trey|> s/Considering/Considered/*
<bob2> phill: modprobe loop
<Pizbit> Month.Year, argh!
<bob2> Pizbit: 4.10
<Keybuk> |trey|: no, mdz develops APT
<Matt|> can anyone help me with apache?
<Keybuk> there already is an apt-rpm, but it doesn't work very well because the RPM format doesn't have as rich dependency semantic as dpkg
<Keybuk> and actually has a lot fuzzier dependencies, like "I just need this file to be installed" ... which is a hard problem for APT to resolve
<phill> thanks again :)
<|trey|> Keybuk, oo  8)  that would be cool though... seems you are making it possible at least from your last planet entry "Where next for dpkg?"?
<lhb> |trey|: the command that did the trick was dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<|trey|> lhb, ahh, I was unsure whether it was that or -common... sorry  :(
<lhb> |trey|: no worries :)
<diavolo> and is there a cool way to compile on debian/ubuntu ? (something as cool as slack's checkinstall)
<bob2> debian has checkinstall
<bob2> but what do you want that isn't in universe?
<Pizbit> amarok
<diavolo> amarok
<|trey|> Ubuntu should think about merging Kalyxo into Universe too  8)
<bob2> is it really that great?
<diavolo> when i install it with "dpkf -i" it blocks all the apt stuff
<|trey|> It has Amarok  :)
<Matt|> lol
<bob2> |trey|: is it in sid?
<|trey|> bob2, no
<Pizbit> Eh? I thought it was.
<bob2> |trey|: package it then
<diavolo> amarok is the only linux music software i ve seen iwht a not so shitty idtags edit
<Matt|> MAN #apache is the worst channel ever
<|trey|> bob2, http://www.kalyxo.org/bin/view/Main/WebHome near the bottem...
<|trey|> There is an apt source...
<Matt|> diavolo, hey there is a good idtags editor?
<Matt|> woooo
<bob2> Matt|: the default apache confif shows indexes
<diavolo> marok
<Matt|> bob2, i have understood that. But MINE DOESN'T!
<|trey|> bob2, atleast Amarok is stable enough to use though.. other things like KDebConf aren't recommended though...
<eim> Which file system should I choose for my PPC Ubuntu installation? ext3 or reiserfs. Until now I've always used ext3.
<jdub> eim: ext3
<|trey|> Not sure if this counts as ot though?  :o
<diavolo> (oups) rhthmbox doenst seem to be able to edit tags
<eim> jdub: Thanks.
<Matt|> diavolo, you could try something like easytag if you wanna save yourself the bother of compiling your package. It is ugly tho
<diavolo> easytag shouldnt be called that
<diavolo> "hardtag" or "painful-tag-editor" fits better ~~
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> yeah that's true
<|trey|> Something more like http://vemod.net/slask/screenshots/kdebconf.png would be great for Synaptic  :)
<Matt|> strange that there are no good idtag editors
<Matt|> maybe i should try amarok
<diavolo> its really good
<|trey|> Matt|, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad should install id3tags
<bob2> is id3 tagging really something you guys spend a lot of time doing?
<diavolo> almost half good as muscimath (so almost perfect)
<Matt|> bob2, yes
<bob2> why isn't sound-juicer tagging them correctly to begin with?
<|trey|> bob2, I like to know what song I am listening to in streams, yes....
<Matt|> i use grip: it tags em fine
<Matt|> but sometimes you have to retag things
<Matt|> or tag things you haven't ripped
<Matt|> so amarok is a player too?
<|trey|> I don't have many songs on this machine, I reinstall too much usually to get a decent collection, so I just don't...
<diavolo> i ve have lots of music without tags at all, very painful to manage it with rhythmbox
<|trey|> Matt|, http://amarok.kde.org/
<diavolo> and a playlist of 3500 files in xmms isnt very cool -_-
<Matt|> ouch
<Matt|> kde.org?
<|trey|> Matt|, yes, its coming out of kdeextras and into kdemultimedia soon afaik
<diavolo> you need a lot of kde stuff to play with it
<Matt|> oh damn
<phill> has anyone used safesex in windows (http://nullsoft.com) and is there a linux eqivalent?
<|trey|> bob2, calc doesn't seem to package most of extras...
<|trey|> phill, no, what is it, I might still know something simular... or at least point you in the right direction...
<diavolo> if muine or rhythmbox had tag edit support it would be perfect (aaaahhh dreaming ^^)
<mirak> diavolo: easy tag
<mirak> diavolo: rythmbox crash on my machine
<mirak> and skips lot of tracks
<|trey|> diavolo, Rhythmbox does... mad depends it...
<|trey|> libmad0
<thoreauputic> bob2: trying to help someone in dcc chat - do you know what the gui tool for dialup config is in Ubuntu?
<bob2> thoreauputic: pppconfig
<diavolo> did someone tried Quod Libet (http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=561) ?
<|trey|> A tool should be added to gnome-system-config for pppconfig and pppoeconf imo
<thoreauputic> bob2: ah as I thought - OK
<Matt|> mirak, i think easytag is rubbish
<Matt|> mirak, it works but is ugly and complicated
<bob2> |trey|: the return on investment on that sort of thing is very low
<bob2> compared to the other things people could be doing
<nefertati> bob2 after pppconfig what should i do?
<bob2> nefertati: to do what? connect?
<nefertati> yes
<|trey|> bob2, indeed, but especially DSL, is a popular means to connect to the internet, many ask about it...
<bob2> |pppoeconf
<bob2> bah
<Matt|> can it not be done through computer --> system --> networking?
<|trey|> bob2, should add something to the wiki then so people don't keep asking atleast  :)
<|trey|> Matt|, should be able to be, but I don't think so  :(
<Matt|> Modem (ppp)
<|trey|> Matt|, ahh, yeah, I see it... cool... should start directing there then  ;)
<Matt|> |trey|, i haven't ever tried it
<Matt|> i doubt it will work for pppoa
<helkanaur> How do I mount a disk so that I can read and write to it as any user?
<bob2> helkanaur: what sort of disk is it?
<helkanaur> harddisk, fat32
<Matt|> stick rw, users in /etc/fstab?
<|trey|> Matt|, PPPOEthernet....
<bob2> mount -t vfat -o rw,umask=002 /dev/whatever /mnt
<|trey|> (Point to Point Protocol Over Ethernet)
<helkanaur> Hm oki, thnks bob2
<|trey|> should work as "ethernet"...
<bob2> |trey|: no
<|trey|> bob2, that sucks  :(
<bob2> not as raw ethernet, anyway
<Matt|> |trey|, it should work as ppp. But I don't think pppoa will work
<|trey|> bob2, I haven't had to set up DSL, let alone used Computer > System Configuration > Network to do so  :(
* |trey| started using Linux about a month after he got Cox Highspeed Internet...
<Matt|> i had to set up linux with a usb modem using pppoa recently
<Matt|> it was a total nightmare
<bob2> eagle-usb?
<Matt|> the modem was a speedtouch
<bob2> to be fair, anything involving usb modems are nightmares
<Matt|> bob2, yup
<Matt|> damn cheapass isp
<bob2> heh, I bought my own
<bob2> cleverly thought "I'll get a GOOD dsl modem"
<Matt|> i eventually bought a router
<bob2> then all the store had was a d-link piece of crap
<daniels> bob2: that rhymes with claverly
<|trey|> bob2, haha, damnit  ;)
<Matt|> i have a d-link pcmcia wifi card
<Matt|> it is quite nice
<Loduriel> Matt|, which router would you buy?
* |trey| needs more experience with different hardware  :(
<Matt|> Loduriel, well i had to pick carefully because i needed one which was pppoa compatible
<bob2> daniels: and just like the claverley, I'd have bitched a lot less if I'd GOT SOME FREAKIN' MUFFINS
<Matt|> Loduriel, i wouldn't really recommend mine
<Loduriel> ok
<|trey|> Matt|, you sure you mean ppoa?
* Matt| distributes muffins
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> YES
<|trey|> idgi  :o
<|trey|> whats the A?
<Matt|> it stands for ATM
<Matt|> god knows
<mirak> ow to burn an iso with gnome toaster ?
<Matt|> perhaps even he doesn't
<|trey|> Advanced Transfer Mechanism or something simular I believe...
<Matt|> ok
<|trey|> asynchronous transfer mode
<daniels> bob2: except you did get muffins
<|trey|> I was way off
<bob2> daniels: but they cost me my soul
<cardador> mirak: nautilus can burn isos
<|trey|> Matt|, http://searchnetworking.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid7_gci213790,00.html
<|trey|> Matt|, whatis.com rules  :)
<bob2> I wouldn't trust a website with commas in the url
<|trey|> bob2, blah thats what it says...
<|trey|> bob2, " ATM (asynchronous transfer mode) is a dedicated-connection switching technology that organizes digital data into 53-byte cell units and transmits them over a physical medium using digital signal technology. Individually, a cell is processed asynchronously relative to other related cells and is queued before being multiplexed over the transmission path."
<Matt|> lol
<|trey|> is the first paragraph... it really is kinda informative  :)
<daniels> bob2: you sold your soul long ago
<bob2> daniels: I made a deal with an archangel
<bob2> |trey|: I know what atm is
<Matt|> does anyone use gdesklets?
<bob2> |trey|: I was making unwarranted ad hominem attacks on the site based on it's url
<Matt|> lol
<|trey|> bob2, :(  Its one of my favorate sites... tought me a lot  :(
<|trey|> bob2, http://whatis.techtarget.com/ doesn't have multiple commas...
<bob2> it's a .com with "tech" in the name
<|trey|> bob2, and it has pretty much everything you could ever want to know... yes...
<Matt|> |trey|, he's not dissing the site, just the address
<|trey|> Matt|, [04:18]  <bob2> |trey|: I was making unwarranted ad hominem attacks on the site based on it's url  .... still  :/
<bob2> chill dude
<Matt|> nah just a joke
<bob2> it's irc, ignore everything
<Matt|> what he said ^^
<bob2> nothing important ever happens on irc
<|trey|> bob2, knowledge is important to me  ;)
<eruditus> hi
<Matt|> lol
<|trey|> eruditus, hey  :)
<eruditus> can anyone tell me how to prevent the system from starting in X?
<bob2> eruditus: rm /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<Matt|> eruditus, ^^
<Matt|> damn
<eruditus> I would like to keep X, tho...
<bob2> that keeps X
<|trey|> eruditus, what bob2 said, or 'cat NONE > /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager'
<Matt|> eruditus, that is fine
<bob2> if you want gdm to run again, run "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> he's gone
<|trey|> bob2, why do you not recommend d-d-m? (see what I said above) not a good option?
<eim> What about the Ubuntu installer and internal PCI Winmodems? Are they supported by default? Thanks.
<Elwood> eim, i have on
<Treenaks> eim: not likely
<bob2> |trey|: harder to undo
<|trey|> eim, www.linmodems.org
<bob2> eim: not during the install
<|trey|> bob2, change "NONE" to '/usr/bin/gdm'
<eim> bob2: Any instructions on how to get it working the `Ubuntu/Debian`-way once installed the base system? Thanks.
<Elwood> eim,  which one?
<Matt|> what is the earliest time during rc2 that I can start gdm do you think?
<bob2> Matt|: after nwtworking and hal
<eim> Elwood: I don't have this info actually, sorry. The PCI WinModem is on the new PC of my girl friend. I have to check first.
<Matt|> hal?
<Elwood> eim,  i have a lucent chipset and i make it work, if u need call me :)
<|trey|> Hardware Abstraction Layer... needs drivers right  ;)
<|trey|> I would say after hotplug too though...
<Matt|> well hotplug is before network so that should be ok
<bob2> hal has nothing to do with drivers
<|trey|> Matt|, X needs drivers and its a server so it needs networking too...
<bob2> hotplug loads drivers
<Matt|> yes
<bob2> hal sends data about hardware events to userspace
<eim> Elwood: I'll do, thanks. In the past I once set up a winmoden on Debian stable. I'm considering anyway to install Ubuntu beside Windows on my girlfriend's PC so I have to work a bit to get the modem running.
<Matt|> on boot it starts both rc2.d AND rcS.d?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> read the sysv docs, /usr/share/doc/sysvinit/README.runlevels.gz
<Elwood> eim,  depends also on the kernel
<Matt|> so if i wanna remove something I remove it from both?
<Matt|> bob2, ok
<bob2> Matt|:
<bob2> do not touch rcS
<Matt|> bob2, ok
<|trey|> bob2, you really should just point me at a _good_ document about that... I have read some things about Project Utopia, but apparently am not peticularly enlightened  :(
<eim> Elwood: Yes. In the past I got running the winmodem on 2.4.x.
<Matt|> bob2, so i cannot remove services in there?
<|trey|> bob2, have read, for instance, Robert Loves original statement on the subject, etc...
<bob2> Matt|: look at what's in that dir
<Matt|> yes
<bob2> Matt|: which do you want to disable?
<Matt|> some of them i do not want
<bob2> and why?
<daniels> |trey|: here's the canonical document -- 'make stuff Just Work'
<bob2> haha canonical
<Matt|> bob, S45mountnfs.sh S25mdadm-raid maybe also S51ntpdate
<|trey|> daniels, yes, that is pretty much the drift... but it explains hal and hotplug and ufs etc and how they are supposed to work together...
<bob2> Matt|: what percentage of your boot time is that?
<|trey|> udev I mean... bah
<Matt|> bob2, i do not know
<Matt|> the more i remove, the cleaner the boot
<bob2> "cleaner"?
<ryan> heh
<bob2> |trey|: http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/3450
<Matt|> quicker
<Elwood> eim,  for mine with 2.6 is more simple
<|trey|> bob2, yes, that is what I have read...
<Matt|> bob2, so you would not recommend i remove those services?
<|trey|> bob2, I guess I am just confused?  :(
<bob2> |trey|: I don't know
<eim> Elwood: What is to do on 2.6?
<bob2> Matt|: I'd recommend not bothering unless you're sure you know what you're doing
<Elwood> eim,  just make and modprobe
<bob2> Matt|: but it's easy to fix, so go and play if you like
<Matt|> bob2, i'm sure i'm not using raid or nfs/smb
<Matt|> lol "go and play"
<|trey|> Matt|, you don't consider fiddling with new things "playing"?  :P
<Matt|> yeah
<|trey|> ;)
<Matt|> if I am not using RAID, is it correct to say I do not need lvm?
<eim> Elwood: You got the 2.6.x compatible source from linmodems.org?
<Elwood> eim, yes but i repeat, for my winmodem , all depends on chipset
<eim> Elwood: Sure. Thanks for infos, Elwood.
<rbrose> I habe zwo Graphicscards, how can help me make dual head?
<bob2> Matt|: lvm isn't raid
<bob2> Matt|: but you'd know if you were using lvm
<Matt|> bob2, ok
<Matt|> what does it stand for?
(Matt|/#ubuntu) lol
(bob2/#ubuntu) logical volume manager
(Matt|/#ubuntu) hmm
(Matt|/#ubuntu) is that for more than one disk?
<bob2> no
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> i wanna make sure i don't need it!
<Matt|> it is a partition manager?
<bob2> no
<bob2> it's LVM
<bob2> like bsd disk slices, sort of'
<bob2> if you were using it, you would know
<Matt|> ok cool
<rebirth> brb
<Matt|> does the same apply to EVMS?
<bob2> you would know if you were using evms
<Elwood> someone using glade?
<Matt|> bob2, thanks for your help i appreciate it!
<bob2> Elwood: lots of people
<Matt|> bbl
<rbrose> how is the password for root in ubuntu?
<Hikaru79> rbrose, Ubuntu doesn't use rote
<Hikaru79> Use 'sudo'
<Hikaru79> with your reguler user password
<Hikaru79> *root
<rbrose> thanks
<Hikaru79> =) Yup
<bob2> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<RobinSWE> how do i install ubuntu on my harddrive? i can only run it from cd...
<Shufla> hello
<jdub> RobinSWE: you need to have the install CD
<chibifs> Eh.. She can use the knoppix-esque disk for an install, can't she?
<Tomcat_> You might want to add "can't hack root account" to the list of benefits for sudo...
<bob2> chibifs: you can't install from the livecd
<chibifs> That's sillyness. :/
<nefertati> bob 2 i tryed the pon providername i heard the tone but it dont dials
<RobinSWE> where can i get the install cd then
<jdub> RobinSWE: same place
<bob2> chibifs: they're very different things
<esoteric> howdy
<bob2> chibifs: the live cd contains a compressed filesystgem, the install one has a bazillion .debs
<bob2> chibifs: you could spin off the installer from the livecd and download the packages off the net
<chibifs> I'm aware, isn't the live cd based on knoppix, though?
<chibifs> Knoppix has an install-to-disk module. :P
<esoteric> just did a straight forward install of ubuntu there.. worked great... now im doing a custom (minimal) server setup.. and want to do RAID1... to set up raid seems u need to partition the drives as Linux RAID format... but i dont see any place to do that in the setup cant specify type
<bob2> chibifs: no, it's not based on knoppix
<bob2> it's morphix
<chibifs> Ah. :P
<chibifs> Anyone tried patching a bootsplash on the ubuntu stock kernel yet?
<bob2> hoary will have a better solution
<chibifs> Hey hey, I'm not pushing :P
<chibifs> This is currently teh best linux distro existant. :D
<chibifs> slack simplicity, debian power, and focused on making things work right off the bat. :D
<Elwood> i need that the output of a shell command will be redirected to a gtk-box. which box i need to create with glade?
<chibifs> 
<chibifs> 
<chibifs> 
<Mithrandir> chibifs: please;
<chibifs> Yesm?
<esoteric> so anyone have experience with setting it up for RAID/mirroring?
<chibifs> Nah. Raid is for getting rid of bugs.
<chibifs> Off works better, so use off. :o
<esoteric> :p
<Telep> lol
<chibifs> 
<Elwood> chibifs utf  8
<chibifs> Hmmm.. What are you complaining about, Mith?
<bob2> chibifs: please don't
<bob2> chibifs: keep it in ASCII in here
<chibifs> It shows fine in xchat :/
<chibifs> Fine fine. >.>
<the_one> hi everyone
<Telep> not everyone uses xchat :P
<chibifs> I'm using gaim.
<chibifs> :o
<chibifs> OHHhhh
<chibifs> BitchX :/
<Treenaks> gaim should show it correctly as well
<the_one> how can I install the last version of gaim in ubuntu?
<esoteric> im using xchat and it b0rks for me :p
<the_one> it's not in synaptic's repositories
<chibifs> I forgot ncurses doesn't show utf-8 characters very well.
<chibifs> the_one - change warty to hoary
<chibifs> Only upgrade gaim
<chibifs> then switch it back
<the_one> ok
<the_one> but then...would it be bad if I do a dist-upgrade?
<the_one> to hoary?
<chibifs> I doubt it.
<the_one> are you on hoary?
<chibifs> I'm on warty, with 3 hoary packages that I need.
<the_one> hoary is like...testing?
<chibifs> Yeah.
<the_one> ok
<the_one> one other question
<bob2> more like unstable
<the_one> I downloaded the .deb for gaim 1.0.2
<the_one> how can I install it?
<chibifs> sudo dpkg -i filename
<the_one> ok, I'll try that
<the_one> what do you recommend, changing to hoary on my ubuntu's repositories, or doing it manually with the downloaded .deb?
<rapha> WHEEEEW! I got DSL!
<rapha> And if anybody should ever ask again how to configure it under Ubuntu, the command is "pppoeconf".
<chibifs> Well, the hoary compile depends on some hoary libs
<the_one> I got dependency problems when trying to install the last vesrion of gaim
<the_one> ...back to the old version
<chibifs> And the official deb probably depends on some debian versions you don't have.
<the_one> yeah
<the_one> probably
<chibifs> So if you don't wanna compile, you've just gotta deal.
<the_one> should I try from source?
<chibifs> Up to you. :o
<nightlybuild> Hello ubuntu users
<the_one> but does ubuntu have everything I need to compile by default?
<chibifs> You'll need to download g++
<chibifs> Everything is in the apt.
<the_one> with synaptic...right?
<chibifs> Yep.
<chibifs> synaptic is your friend. :P
<chibifs> What's in the new gaim, by the way?
<bob2> the_one: install build-essential
<bob2> chibifs: installing g++ by itself is useless
<rapha> chibifs: And then you'll see what else you need.
<the_one> btw, I can go along with the old gaim, but more important I'd like to know how to alter the boot order in grub..any sugestions?
<chibifs> Look in /boot
<bob2> boot order of what?
<chibifs> the menu.lst fine in the grub folder is what you're looking for
<the_one> ubuntu boots by default
<Treenaks> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Treenaks> the_one: that's good, right?
<the_one> treenaks: not always...
<the_one> :S
<chibifs> Oooh. ubuntu grub fb splash, do we have one of those yet?
<daniels> no
<chibifs> I saw something on the wiki, but it was greyed. :/
<the_one> I don't know what's wrong with my gaim, it used to go in the tray when I closed the main window, now it closes completelly, I looked in the plugins, the tray plugin is selected, what could be the problem?
<chibifs> I was going to do a spinning logo kernel splash in a bit. Maybe someone would like that. o . o
<chibifs> Do you have the tray on your panel? o.o
<Pizbit> tray -> notification-area
<Matt|> hey i was thinking of something. Is it possible to get icons for the applications that are open in the workspace switcher?
<the_one> yeah,,at least I think, if the tray is where there's the clock, volume, etc
<Matt|> the_one, no you might have to add it
<the_one> with add to panel?
<chibifs> Hatt| - Alt-tab? :P
<Matt|> the_one right click on the panel --> add --> notification area
<Matt|> chibifs, it would be a nice touch!
<Matt|> chibifs, you know how to add em?
<Pizbit> Matt|: Make your gnome-panel bigger;)
<the_one> Matt; thanks man
<Matt|> Pizbit, ty
<Matt|> ok: 26 pixels or bigger give you the icons!
<Matt|> thanks to Pizbit
<chibifs> Oh, I misunderstood you.
<chibifs> I thought you wanted easy program switching.
<chibifs> hehe
<NewComer> nautilus use large embelems, how can I make them smaller?
<Pizbit> That's for fullscreen apps, need bigger for smaller windows.
<chibifs> NewCorner- Resize them. :P
<WW> NewComer: Edit->Preferences
<NewComer> WW, can resize icons alltogether, not embelems only
<Pizbit> NewComer: Change the view %
<chibifs> You need to make a smaller emblem theme.
<Pizbit> Or svg theme :)
<NewComer> Pizbit, i'm using a scalable one
<NewComer> svg that is
<chibifs> Heh. could you tag gnomerc for something like that?
<WW> NewComer: Ah, then I don't know how to do that. :)
<NewComer> lemme try some other icon theme
<ryan> what replaces the mail check applet now
<ryan> it seems to have disappeared since i upgrade to hoary
<ryan> upgraded*
<Pizbit> ryan: Why'd you upgrade?
<chibifs> Nothing. It's gone for the time being.
<chibifs> Hoary is expirimental, silly. :o
<the_one> guysm I'm not sure what to edit here in grub to make win boot by default (I talk regularly with my family over IM audio, can't do that in linux)
<the_one> I'm afraid I'm gonna break something
<ryan> Pizbit: to get the latest version of packages such as gaim, firefox, etc
<stvn> the_one: gnomemeeting allows for IM audio IIRC
<thoreauputic> ryan: maybe right click panel --> add applet
<chibifs> Do you have windows listed in there?
<thoreauputic> ryan: might still be there
<the_one> yeah. I have it listed
<the_one> but it's last
<the_one> separated by a divider from the ubuntu entries
<chibifs> Just move it to the top of the kernels list. :P
<the_one> ok
<the_one> I was thinking of that
<the_one> what can I do with the divider
<the_one> delete it?
<ryan> Pizbit: besides, i can't wait to break my box for when they start getting xorg in for the first time :P
<chibifs> If it has a # in front of it, the whole line after it is useless.
<the_one> so I can delete all those lines in grub with # in front of them?cleanup time...
<chibifs> Not recommended.
<stvn> the_one: don't
<chibifs> They inform you
<chibifs> :o
<chibifs> And if you screw up, you'll be locked out of your system.
<thoreauputic> the_one: deleting comments is a bad move :)
<the_one> how about adding comments?? :)
<chibifs> That's fine, too.
<thoreauputic> the_one: yeah, you can do that :)
<the_one> ubuntu just works...probably something needs "fixing"
<the_one> I can start with grub
<thoreauputic> the_one: yeah, breaking grub would be fun - you won't be able to boot at all ;)
<chibifs> You can always re-install grub from the disc--
<chibifs> Just boot 'expert'
<the_one> now that's what I'm talking about...;D
<Pizbit> ryan: Yes, imagine how much fun you'll have when you can't even sort out a mail checker applet by yourself;)
<chibifs> Mount your disk, be careful not to format it instead. :P
<Lowry> What is ppc linux dv import like?
<thoreauputic> the_one: if you *really* want to break something, locate glibc and delete it.... (umm - no wait - don't do that...)
<the_one> I got used to half-baked distros... hard to adapt...ubuntu works...something not right..:)
<thoreauputic> heh
<Lowry> Can/would/could Canopus dv products work?
<chibifs> the_one - Where ya coming from longest run? :o
<chibifs> I'm a Slackie.
<the_one> well...
<the_one> fedora, suse, xandros, tried most of them
<wzelig> hi
<spacey`ki> i'm from slack too, although i don't think it matters..  :p
<Matt|> how can i stop certain windows from appearing on the window list? I would like xmms and rhythmbox to just dock to systray and not appear on the windowlist?
<chibifs> devil'spie
<wzelig> somebody have installed a php-mysql solution?
<the_one> I do have an affinity for debian-based distros
<chibifs> I hated debian. Ubuntu saved me from that hate. :D
<Matt|> devil'spie?
<chibifs> Yeah.
<Matt|> gnome can't do it?
<the_one> pure debian is kinda rough around the edges...ubuntu smoothes them out nicely
<bob2> Matt|: you can use a more sophisticated WM like sawfish, I'd guess
<ryan> Pizbit: trust me, a non-existing mail checker applet is the least of my worries.
<bob2> wzelig: lots of people have installed it
<chibifs> devilspie is global.
<wzelig> can you help me?
<ryan> Pizbit: i don't needeth a wet nurse
<bob2> wzelig: you need to ask a question firsty
<wzelig> I have install mysql apache and php but
<Matt|> ok i will try and install devilspie. I don't know how to make gnome use a different window manager and perhaps it would be a bit heavier to do so
<wzelig> seems that php don't comunicate with mysql
<bob2> wzelig: does php in apache work?
<wzelig> yes
<chibifs> wzelig, make sure you have php4-cgi, libapache2-mod-php4, php4-mysql, and mysqld installed
<bob2> you don't need php4-cgi
<wzelig> php4-cgi ....
<wzelig> ?
<bob2> and mysqld doesn't exist in ubuntu or debian
<chibifs> Whoops
<bob2> I think you mean "mysql-server".
<wzelig> the other yes but php4-cgi i think not
<chibifs> Yeah
<wzelig> I must verify when  came back home
<chibifs> Oh, I suck at tech support >.<
<chibifs> Maybe I should stop answering questions. ;.;
<Matt|> who uses devilspie?
<chibifs> Matt| - Not me, I don't use taskbars, I use root taskmenus like in openbox and xfce. :D
<Matt|> i use taskbars on xfce ;(
<chibifs> I've just heard about it a LOT while I was working xfce support. :P
<Matt|> its annoying that gnome can't do this on its own
<chibifs> Gnome is still a baby. :D
<Pizbit> Isn't changing the wm only a gconf change?
<chibifs> Yeah.
<Matt|> ok will try that first then
<chibifs> Well, the window manager doesn't always help with that. :/
<Matt|> Pizbit, any idea where it is?
<mina_linux_Tux> hello all may i ask for a small brief about the ubuntu?
<Pizbit> Matt|: Nope:)
<Treenaks> mina_linux_Tux: don't ask if you can ask, just ask! :)
<jdub> Matt|: gnome doesn't provide features like this because it's outside the scope of normal use, plus, additional plugins can provide the functionality. no point bulking gnome up with anal retentive stuff your mum wouldn't understand.
<Matt|> Pizbit, np
<Matt|> jdub, harsh
<chibifs> desktop>gnome>applications>window manager
<jdub> not at all
<Matt|> jdub, you have to admit you can be fairly brusque
<mina_linux_Tux> so what after
<chibifs> Hehehe.. Bulking gnome up.
<Matt|> jdub, my mum would understand it if it did it by default
<Matt|> it is useful to have xmms docked
<jdub> Matt|: think about it dude, "please hide windows from the list of windows"
<Pizbit> Matt|: xmms has a status-bar icon which removed it from the window list ya know
<chibifs> You can make gnome more bulky than it already is?
<Matt|> Pizbit, i did not know that
<Matt|> Pizbit, the statusbar icon I have does not remove it from the window list
<Pizbit> Try hiding xmms with it:)
<jdub> Matt|: rather than putting obscure functionality like that into the window manager, it can be provided by other applications that advanced users can use.
<Matt|> Pizbit, how?
<Pizbit> Matt|: Click on it:P
<jdub> this is also why, for instance, good applications do the right thing by default
<Matt|> jdub, you may be right. I was just struck by the forcefulness of your language!
<jdub> instead of having to make users think about "hiding windows from the list of windows", which is an implementation detail
<Matt|> Pizbit, clicking on it does not hide it from the window list
<chibifs> It doesn't? o_O
<Pizbit> Matt|: Then your clicking skills are lacking or you're thinking of something other than the xmms-status-plugin :)
<Matt|> Pizbit, it is xmms-status-plugin. I even wrote to the developer about this: he said there was no way to do it, except using devilspie
<hbbs> hi, I'm newbie to gnome and I wonder how to add starters to the application menu
<Pizbit> Matt|: Hiding the window with it removes it from the window-selector thingy and alt+tab here
<jdub> hbbs: what's missing?
<Matt|> Pizbit, must be a different plugin
<Matt|> Pizbit, what is the name of yours?
<jdub> hbbs: in nautilus, type ctrl-l, and enter applications:///
<hbbs> I installed xmms and I want to add it to multimediagroup
<WW> hbbs: Select the menu that you want to add to, and right-click.  You
<WW> oops
<jdub> hbbs: you'll be able to create launchers and so on
<Pizbit> Matt|: Exactly that, as packaged in Ubuntu
<Matt|> libstatusdocklet.so?
<jdub> hbbs: (it's a bit hidden, because it doesn't work very well)
<WW> hbbs: You'll see several editing options.
<Pizbit> Yep
<hbbs> I can do a rightclick on an entry in the menu
<hbbs> i see four options
<jdub> hbbs: follow my directions above
<Lowry> later
<WW> hbbs: Entire menu
<jdub> it's easier
<Matt|> Pizbit, PM?
<Pizbit> Why?
<WW> hbbs: Also, there is an explanation in the wiki FAQ.  Scroll down to "Configuring your desktop" (or something like that).
* Pizbit reads
<Matt|> Pizbit, i don't wanna bore the channel!
<hbbs> WW, i will have a look at it.
<jdub> hbbs: dude
<jdub> hbbs: open a nautilus window
<jdub> hbbs: type ctrl-l
<jdub> hbbs: type applications:/// into the box
<WW> hbbs: But jdub is right, using Nautilus is pretty easy.
<Brooman> Could someone tell me the version of udev that Ubuntu uses?
<jdub> Brooman: type: dpkg -l udev
<hbbs> success ...
<hbbs> it' a little bit hidden, as you told me
<hbbs> also the german translations do not improve the whole thing.
<WW> hbbs: "a little bit hidden..."  What is?
<Brooman> jdub, I dont use ubuntu..i use gentoo..im trying to install gnome 2.8 and from the last time i remember the version of udev in portage did not work..i know it works in ubuntu. so if you would not mind just telling me, i'd appreciate it.
<jdub> 0.040
<Brooman> thanks
<jdub> sounds more like a question for #gentoo than #ubuntu
<the_one> bye bye people
<WW> hbbs: If you mean the FAQ on the wiki, I agree.  There have been a lot of changes to the wiki recently, and the FAQ seems to have gotten buried deep.
<hbbs> WW, no, i meant the way like jdub described it (right click and so on ...)
<WW> hbbs: Oh. That, too.  :)
* hbbs wonders where to launch nautilus
<WW> hbbs: Computer->Home is what I usually do.
<Brooman> jdub, you are right, but noone who is awake knew the answer to it.
<hbbs> it's called computer -> persnlicher Ordner in german
<hbbs> this is crazy, everyone would understand home in germany
<chibifs> ? :o
<Matt|> lol
<hbbs> jdub, thanks for the applications:/// hint
<hbbs> this gives me more control  :-)
<hbbs> natea_, check your routers ip-aging values :-)
<mina_linux_Tux> is this link (http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso)able to make a Live CD (One that runs Ubuntu from CD)
<bob2> no
<bob2> that's the install cd
<bob2> you want the one with "live" in the filename
<mina_linux_Tux> so where is the Live one ?
<bob2> http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-live-i386.iso
<mina_linux_Tux> ok thanks
<mina_linux_Tux> thanks
<mina_linux_Tux> does ubunto has support to different Modem and PCMCIA WIRELESS Network Adapter called SMC ?
<Treenaks> mina_linux_Tux: uh.. what kind of SMC?
<bob2> you'd need to find out what chipset it has
<Treenaks> mina_linux_Tux: I have 2 supported wireless cards from SMC that work
<mina_linux_Tux> SMC2635w
<|trey|> Treenaks, funny how things that are support tend to share that quality  ;)
<|trey|> supported*
<mina_linux_Tux> Treenaks: My SMC Wireless PCMCIA Card is SMC2635W is it supported
<FluFlo> but it has ADM8211 chip from ADMTek
<the_one> hi again
<mina_linux_Tux> FLuFlo: yes i think it has Chipset ADM8211 so ... is it supported ?
<Treenaks> mina_linux_Tux: is it 2635W, 2635W-V2 or SMC2635W-V3 ?
<the_one> can someone tell me how to make my ntfs partitions visible in ubuntu? Even if in read-only
<mina_linux_Tux> i think 2635W
<|trey|> the_one, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt should do it.
<the_one> and when I reboot will it still be mounted?
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, i think so. However the module is not included on the default kernel and you should compile the module yourself
<bob2> the_one: nope
<bob2> the_one: if you want that, edit /etc/fstab
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, here is the driver http://aluminum.sourmilk.net/adm8211/
<the_one> is it "easy" to edit fstab?
<FluFlo> it's GPL
<|trey|> the_one, no... you would need to add '/dev/hda1        /mnt  auto    user,auto  0       0' to /etc/fstab to do that
<jordi> FluFlo: fstab is gpl? :)
<|trey|> jordi, I think he means the driver  ;)
<FluFlo> the driver. i mean
<jordi> I was kidding, sorry ;)
<mina_linux_Tux> FluFlo: where or how to compile this module , i already searched for the admtek8211 for linux not found
<|trey|> jordi, way too early here to kid  ;)
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, did you tryed the link?
<bob2> the_one: /dev/whatever /mnt/wherever ntfs ro,umask=022 0 0
<|trey|> bob2, you really like that umask option  ;)  why no auto though?
<bob2> |trey|: auto is implied
<the_one> now I'm confused.
<mina_linux_Tux> FLuFlo: i'll try it now
<|trey|> the_one, do what bob2 told you
<hbbs> i would like some icons on nautilus (change to the .. directory, delete and so on)
<bob2> the_one: add that line to end of /etc/fstab
<mina_linux_Tux> FluFlo: install the last release  ?
<FluFlo> yep
<FluFlo> the latest
<the_one> please have patience with me...I am editing fstab, at file system I added /dev/hda1, what do I put at mount point, type, option, dump, pass?
<|trey|> FluFlo, latest release*  not latest software for instance...
<mina_linux_Tux> FluFlo: then untar it and compile ?
<bob2> the_one: read what I wrote
<the_one> I read it
<bob2> the_one: change the first two entries, copy the rest of what I wrote
<the_one> so I just do copy/paste with what you wrote?
<|trey|> the_one, bob2's order is correct... if it makes you happy, you can change spacing in the file...
<|trey|> the_one, that would work yes
<|trey|> the_one, (copy/paste would)
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, yes, seems that a "make" and "make install" as root will do the trick
<bob2> the_one: yes, change /mnt/whatever and /dev/whatever
<|trey|> the_one, /dev/whatever will likely be /dev/hda1 (if you installed windows first, it is), /mnt/whatever doesn't really matter though as long as its empty and exists...
<the_one> but there are like "columns" in my fstab for file system, mount point, bla bla, what you wrote doesn't fit
<bob2> the_one: yes it does
<bob2> the_one: it doesn't matter if there's one space between them or 20 000
<thoreauputic> the_one: the spacing doesn't have to be identical
<the_one> ok
<the_one> I put /dev/C
<the_one> ?
<|trey|> the_one, no... /dev/hda1
<mina_linux_Tux> FluFlo: then what after compiling this module
<the_one> yeah...my brain in formated in FAT
<the_one> sorry
<|trey|> the_one, hd = harddrive... a referes to first disk, 1 referes to first partition
<the_one> this is the line, what do I have to change still? /dev/hda1	/mnt/wherever   ntfs ro,umask=022 0 0
<|trey|> the_one, so /dev/hdd5 would be 5th partition of fourth drive for instance
<the_one> mnt/what?
<the_one> C?
<|trey|> the_one, no... that part doesn't really matter...
<bob2> the_one: you can call it whatever you like
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, try "modprobe adm8211"
<bob2> the_one: just make sure the directory exists
<|trey|> the_one, anywhere really, so long as its empty and exists...
<Matt|> Pizbit, what skin are you using on xmms?
<bob2> the_one: for simplcity, you can make it just /mnt
<the_one> aha
<the_one> ok
<Pizbit> Matt|: Default
<mina_linux_Tux> FluFlo: what does modprobe do (checks for problems )
<the_one> do I have to reboot to test?
<Matt|> Pizbit, none?
<Pizbit> Matt|: The xchat-systray seems to respond well to right clicks but horrid to left clicks.
<Pizbit> yeah, none
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, loads the module on memory
<bob2> the_one: when you "mount" a filesystem in unix, you make the contents of that disk/partition appear in an existing directory
<Matt|> Pizbit, double left click
<|trey|> the_one, yes... although you can trust and just mount now  :)
<bob2> the_one: no, "sudo mount /mnt"
<bob2> |trey|: no you don't
<Pizbit> Matt|: Gah, evil:)
<Matt|> Pizbit, with no skin on xmms, the xmms plugin doesn't even load
<Matt|> interesting..
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, afther that, check output of "dmesg" (the last lines)
<Pizbit> *chuckles*
* Matt| reinstalls plugin
<|trey|> bob2, to test whether it loads @ boot, he would indeed need to reboot  ;)
<Pizbit> Maybe ~/.xmms is fried
<Matt|> yeah mebbe
<bob2> |trey|: vim /etc/init.d/mountall.sh
<|trey|> bob2, ahh  :o
<|trey|> I learned something though, thats cool  :)
<the_one> bob2: I tried sudo mount /mnt I get mount: can't find /mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bob2> the_one: what did you replace "/mnt/whatever" in my example with?
<the_one> C:SYSTEM
<bob2> the_one: erm
<the_one> ok
<thoreauputic> oh dear
<|trey|> the_one, this is unix... "C" is just not right...
<bob2> the_one: "sudo mkdir /mnt/C:SYSTEM"
<Matt|> Pizbit, have you got xmms-themes installed at all?
<Pizbit> Matt|: Nope
<Matt|> hmm
<bob2> the_one: you can call it that if you like, it's just a bit un-unixy
<the_one> it takes time to change after years of windows
<the_one> sorry
<bob2> the_one: it's fine
<the_one> I prefer one step at a time
<bob2> that's cool
<the_one> not the whole jump
<thoreauputic> bob2: a bit? You are a master of understatement ! :)
<Pizbit> the_one: You jump up, and worry about the comming down again for another day eh?:)
* Pizbit thinks his analogy may bew fatally flawed.
<|trey|> the_one, its really not that hard to understand... everything is just moved up, so you don't need to specify drive... cdrom etc are just mounted to the filesystem where ever you want them...
<the_one> I just hate when people don't take time to learn and want to do everything in one move, then they say that linux is hard and it sucks, I hate that
<|trey|> the_one, plus what I said earlier = all you need to know about unix fs's  :)
<housetier> don't spread the hate
<housetier> spread the love
<bob2> understanding mounting is a pretty big step
<the_one> I really am trying to prepare for a complete move to linux by the time shorthorn ships
<|trey|> housetier, how hippiesh of you   ;)
<mina_linux_Tux> FluFlo: tried make and an error : the present Kernel configuration has modules disabled
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, that is really strange
<thoreauputic> the_one: well, the nice thing is in Linux you can call that directory whatever you please :)
<eclipse> anyone knows where can i get driver for my nvidia card?
<mina_linux_Tux> FluFlo: So ?
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: Let's see you rename / to something eh?:)
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, what is the oputput of "uname -a" in your system?
<bob2> eclipse: you mean the binary-only ones?  wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<eclipse> yes
<eclipse> thnx bob2
<the_one> it worked!
<Pizbit> Yay:)
<the_one> first with mkdir
<bob2> the_one: cool!
<Pizbit> Now to hit the sack, night!
<the_one> then mount
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: no I said "that" directory ( ie /mnt/somethingwindowsish) :)
<spiv> bob2: You mean http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ;)
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: I know;) Was pulling your leg
<the_one> thanks to you!
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: :)
<mina_linux_Tux> FluFlo: Linux 2.4.22-1.2115.nptl $date i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<the_one> I have an external hard disk via USB
<the_one> how should I mount that?
<bob2> the_one: it should be mounted when you plug it in
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: heh - I heard one guy say he wanted to remount everything except /home to /system because the unix file system was "ugly" :)
<bob2> there's some distro that renames everything
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: and he wasn't kidding ! :)
<bob2> probably more than one
<the_one> it's in ntfs too
<bob2> the_one: you can only read from ntfs, unfortunately
<bob2> and there may be a bug where it won't be automounted
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, I don't know if that kernel has module loading enabled. Should have it. But if for any reason has been desabled, there is nothing to do
<the_one> I know that
<|trey|> the_one, you can symlink it... would have worked... seems pointless though  :/
<|trey|> thoreauputic, ^^
<the_one> but I don't see it in computer:///
<thoreauputic> bob2: I think linspire and xandros do something like that (renaming)
<bob2> |trey|: symlink what?
<the_one> nor do I see the fresly mounted C:
<bob2> the_one: ctrl-l /mnt <enter>
<mina_linux_Tux> FluFlo: nothing to do to enable Kernel module loading
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, oh wait. I know whats heppening
<|trey|> bob2, kidding kinda... ln -l / /system
<the_one> bob2: what does that do?
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, that module is for 2.6.x kernel series
<bob2> |trey|: ah
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, you have a 2.4
<bob2> the_one: go to where you mounted it
<the_one> ok
<bob2> well, near it
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, you should install  a new kernek 2.6, recompile and then modprobe it
<mina_linux_Tux> or install another ADM8211 release previus ?
<the_one> where is computer:/// located in my / ?
<bob2> the_one: I'm not sure what it's supposed to reprazent
<|trey|> the_one, its a vfolder, really no where, it points at a few things though...
<the_one> how can I make it point to the ntfs partitions too?
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, maybe. But I have not found a driver for 2.4..sorry
<|trey|> the_one, if its mounted, it should just show up there...
<the_one> it is mounted I can see it in mnt/ but not in computer:///
<|trey|> the_one, note, it will be in "Filesystem" though, wherever you put it...
<the_one> ok
<|trey|> the_one, as far as the system is concerned, its just part of / now... perhaps external fs's should go in there though
<Matt|> are the gnome guys working on burning audio cds from nautilus?
<the_one> so I have to go to mnt/ each time I need to access my ntfs partition
<|trey|> Matt|, no, from Rhythmbox...
<|trey|> the_one, yes
<bob2> Matt|: and from coaster
<Matt|> oh from rhythmbox
<Matt|> hmm
<|trey|> bob2, coaster likely to get into 2.10?
<nefertati> bob2 icant connet to internet :(
<bob2> |trey|: don't know
<bob2> nefertati: ok...
<bob2> you need to give me a lot more context, I don't remember what your problem was 10 hours ago
<mina_linux_Tux> FluFlo: kernel 2.4 doesn't support module loading ?
<thoreauputic> nefertati: do you want me to explain, or would you rather tell bob2 yourself?
<the_one> guys, I have a second ntfs partition, in fstab I added a line with the same as earlier, but dev/hda2 and mnt?D:STORAGE. AFter mkdir mnt?D:STORAGE I tried mount mnt/D:STORAGE and it gave me the following: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<the_one>        or too many mounted file systems
<the_one>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<the_one>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<bob2> the_one: you need to be more exact
<bob2> the_one: it looks like you made a bunch of typoes in there
<the_one> yeah
<the_one> I did
<thoreauputic> bob2: I've been helping and nefertati has got as far as connecting - but there seems to be an authentication problem with her ISP
<the_one> but not in the concole
<the_one> console
<thoreauputic> bob2: she asked me to explain
<the_one> sorry, trying to type quickly
<bob2> the_one: ok
<bob2> thoreauputic: ok
<FluFlo> mina_linux_Tux, yes. but that option must be enabled during kernel compilation.
<Encrypted_> the_one.. if u type "mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda2 /mnt/D:STORAGE" does it work ?
<thoreauputic> bob2: apparently her ISP is not using pap or chap
<the_one> if it is in a logical drive, the second partition, is it hda2 or hda3?
<bob2> hda5, iirc
<Encrypted_> startsx at 5
<Encrypted_>  /dev/hda5 = first logical partition
<the_one> hda5? ok
<thoreauputic> bob2: btw acording to netcraft, her ISP is running win 2k (I was wondering if they use some non-standard auth method)
<the_one> so what could be the external HDD?
<Encrypted_> usb external ?
<the_one> yes
<bob2> the_one: "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages", then plug it in
<bob2> the lines that get printed should show you
<Encrypted_> the_one, that would be listed as a scsi drive
<the_one> SCSI device sda
<the_one> /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<Encrypted_> the_one: shows one partition, so mount /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0/part1
<the_one> in /mnt?
<the_one> do I need to edit fstb for it?
<Encrypted_> the_one: mkdir /mnt/usb; mount /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 /mnt/usb
<Encrypted_> the_one: unfortunately devfs doesnt remove the scsi directories correctly so the device is going to move around
<thoreauputic> bob2: if it helps (re nefertati) she says she's getting some kind of "chat" response from her ISP, but she called them and they are clueless about what protocols they are using for authentication.
<bob2> Encrypted_: ubuntu doesn't use devfs
<Encrypted_> the_one: if u remove the scsi drive and reinsert it, it will become host5, then host6, and so on
<britt_> hey lemme ask a Question
<the_one> encrypted: thanks, will try now
<bob2> Encrypted_: I'm pretty sure udev doesn't have that issue
<britt_> I have a laptop with the mew Ubuntu
<Encrypted_> udev sorts that out yes
<bob2> thoreauputic: does chat auth work?
<britt_> I was wondering if there was a way to Force 10BaseT through a console command
<britt_> after boot
<britt_> and just temporary
<thoreauputic> bob2: unfortunately I don't know how to walk her through that as I've not used it
<bob2> britt_: mii-tool, if your card supports it
<nefertati> sometimes it works it dials but then it stops. chat auth askes me to write a login promt
<bob2> does pppoeconf give you a "chat" auth option?
<bob2> pppconfig does
<britt_> operation not supported
<britt_> so i'm screwed?
<bob2> are you?
<bob2> it just means you can't force it
<bob2> it shouldn't ever matter unless you have broken hardware on the other end
<britt_> well its unusabel right now
<nefertati> i types pppconfig bob2
<britt_> my ethernet card doesnt like the switches her
<britt_> here*
<thoreauputic> bob2: yes she tried all the options and chat is the only one that appears to work at all
<the_one> encrypted, when mounting I get: mount: special device /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 does not exist
<britt_> well i think it worked
<bob2> the_one: mount -t ntfs -o umask=002 /dev/sda1 /mnt/D:WHATEVER
<nefertati> and not always
<Encrypted_> the_one: ls /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0/
<bob2> nefertati: it does sometimes work?
<bob2> Encrypted_: you know ubuntu doesn't use devfs, right?
<nefertati> yes bob 2 sometimes. other times i hear the tone and then stops
<thoreauputic> bob2: she gets dial tone, dial, but can't log on apparently
<the_one> bob2: it worked
<Encrypted_> well.. im gathering he got the path from dmesg, or his syslog, so what the kernel says goes
<bob2> no
<the_one> how can I make it mount back at boot time?
<Encrypted_> very nice.. since devfs is like the plague
<the_one> or will it stay mounted?
<Encrypted_> have to put it in fstab to mount on boot
<Keybuk> Encrypted_: played by Fisher Stevens and prone to riding skateboards?
<the_one> so I add dev/sda
<Encrypted_> if the device isnt always there use the noauto option and manually mount when u insert it
<the_one> where do I put noauto?
<Encrypted_> never seen fisher stevens and never touched a skateboard
<bob2> thoreauputic: nefertati I don't have any ideas at the moment, sorry
<bob2> thoreauputic: nefertati try asking on the list, I'll have a look in the morning when I can concentrate
<Encrypted_> 4th field in fstab
<britt_> so guys is this the only way to force speeds
<bob2> britt_: aside from fixing your hardware
<Encrypted_> lol, nm key, i get it now
<britt_> what about USB
<Encrypted_> half asleep at 16:30!
<thoreauputic> bob2: OK thanks anyway :)
<britt_> how hard is it to configure a USB ethernet card
<the_one> one more question, I promise
<bob2> britt_: it should Just Work when you plug it in
<Encrypted_> and ive still seen that movie about 20 times for some strange reason
<bob2> assuming there's a driver
<the_one> how do I make a "shortcut" to mnt on my desktop?
<britt_> cool
<britt_> lemme try
<the_one> thank you bob2, encrypted for the help
<bob2> you're welcome
<the_one> going to reboot to see if everything in fstab is working
<the_one> see you
<the_one> bye
<Treenaks> the_one: you can try
<Treenaks> the_one: mount -a
<the_one> ok
<britt_> thank you bob2
<the_one> what does -a stand for? "all"?
<lupus_> can't someone make a package for gstreamer with xvid support :p
<Treenaks> the_one: yes
<Treenaks> the_one: look at the man page
<mercurus> a stands for automatic
<bob2> lupus_: because no one wants to go to a US prison for the rest of their lives
<lupus_> euhm
<mercurus> so it'll mount all the "auto" filesystems
<lupus_> a european :)
<lupus_> not someone from the US ..
<lupus_> an
<Treenaks> wasnt' Xvid "Free"?
<bob2> mpeg-4 is patent-encumbered
<Treenaks> argh
<Treenaks> stupid legal systems
<jamaas> Hi all, I'm trying to get a linmodem working, am looking at dmesg, can more than one device have the same irq?  Both my modem and my wireless card seem to be set at irq 10 ?
<lupus_> or write a little guide how you can create sutch a package :)
<Treenaks> bob2: so basically, it's best to convince the l33t k1dd13s to release stuff in theora/vorbis?
<bob2> well
<bob2> if you're not worried about copyright infringement charges for getting said warez, why would you worry about using an infringing codec?
<haggai> jamaas: that's fine for eg PCI
<Treenaks> bob2: well, because it falls under "home copying" for me (.nl), so if I only download it and don't share it afterwards, it's legal
<bob2> your country may or may not recognise the patents then
<jamaas> haggai: thanks for that,  going back to the dos days, didn't look right!  next question is that I seem to have a two sets of conflicting modules loaded, one that begins snd_*  and the ones I want to try beginning hsf*, is there a way to do this without destroying everything?  Thanks BTW :)
<Treenaks> bob2: not sure about that
<mirak> BrittBS: as usb ethernet card .
<mirak> ?
<mirak__> hihi?
<mirak__>  /msg NickOP register AbC123 user@domain.com
<mirak__> 
<mirak__>  /msg NickOP register AbC123 user@domain.com
<mirak__> 
<eim> Am I right if I say that deborphan won't consider ubuntu packages but only native packages? Thanks for correcting me if false.
<kensai> Is there any howto install kde in ubunut?
<kensai> I can't through apt
<bur[n] er> add universe /etc/apt/sources.list
<bur[n] er> then apt-get install kde
<kensai> I have universe
<bur[n] er> done
<bur[n] er> did you update?
<bur[n] er> 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kde'
<kensai> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kensai>   kde: Depends: kde-amusements but it is not going to be installed
<kensai>        Depends: kdeaddons but it is not going to be installed
<kensai>        Depends: kdepim but it is not going to be installed
<kensai>        Depends: kdeutils but it is not going to be installed
<kensai> E: Broken packages
<kensai> adn yes I updated thats the error I always get ^
<bur[n] er> just do 'apt-get install konqueror' ;)
<bur[n] er> screw the addons for now
<bur[n] er> or add debian sources
<kensai> apt-get install konqueror works but does I have a working kde after that?
<Matt|> it should install kde with it i guess
<Matt|> apt-get install kde should work though :(
<kensai> Does it matters that I am on Hoary and not in warty?
<Matt|> yes maybe
<Matt|> report it to someone?
<britt_> kde installs fine
<britt_> tried it yesterday
<Matt|> have you done the dist-update, update, upgrade?
<britt_> apt-get install kde
<bur[n] er> kensai: yes, you do have a working kde after install konqueror
<kensai> Matt|: I have done that
<bur[n] er> you won't have a working kdepim... which means kontact... but that can be fixed later
<bur[n] er> i'd say just go with the debian sources
<kensai> bur[n] er: I don't see the pakage kde selected after apt-get install konqueror
<bur[n] er> they're newer anyway
<bur[n] er> kensai: kde is a metapackage
<bur[n] er> apt-cache show kde
<bur[n] er> you'll see
<bur[n] er> after konqueror, you will have kde-core
<kensai> Ohh ok
<bur[n] er> which is the stuff to get the window manager
<kensai> Ohh ok apt-get install kde-core works
<bur[n] er> just do konq ;)
<bur[n] er> you'll get more tha njust he core
<kensai> should I install kde-core with all dependencies and I have kde working?
<mirak> britt_: it's possible to install kde ?
<bur[n] er> kensai: yes
<britt_> yeah
<kensai> Thanks very much
<britt_> i just havent got it to boot with startx
<britt_> but yeah
<bur[n] er> why use ubuntu if you want kde though
<bur[n] er> i don't get it
<britt_> it take 434MB
<britt_> just apt-get install kde
<britt_> and it'll do it all
<bur[n] er> britt_: just edit your ~/.xsession for startx to work
<bur[n] er> or just use gdm to load kde
<britt_> cool thing
<kensai> I just needed qt-designer thats why I install kde
<bur[n] er> or use kdm
<bur[n] er> kensai: apt-get install qt-designer? ;)
<Matt|> is anyone in here italian?
<bur[n] er> u can run it from within gnome
<kensai> no butqt-designer does not work on gnome
<Treenaks> kensai: of course it does..
* bur[n] er is good old waspy supportin american
<kensai> I've installed it and it does not launch
<Treenaks> kensai: if it's an X app you can run it..
<Treenaks> kensai: type the name ,see what kind of error message you get
<kensai> it uses qt from kde
<Treenaks> kensai: that doesn't make it "not work" with gnome
<Matt|> kensai, you have install the packages it needs and run it in gnome
<Matt|> *can
<kensai> I'll try once more
* bur[n] er runs konqueror from within gnome... cause nautilus doesn't do smb:/ and fish:/ very well or at all
<Treenaks> fish:/ ?
<britt_> what's nautilus?
<bur[n] er> you're kidding?
<Matt|> what is fish:/?
<bur[n] er> Treenaks: fish == file transfer over ssh... a front end for scp basically
<Matt|> ahhh
<bur[n] er> very handy :)
<Treenaks> bur[n] er: nautilus does sftp://
<bur[n] er> i'd been wining 'winscp' up until then
<Matt|> yeah i tried to file tranfer over ssh with nautilus the other day and it was rubbish
<bur[n] er> sftp:// != scp
<bur[n] er> you have to have an sftp server running
<bur[n] er> i, however, do not... and don't want to
<Treenaks> bur[n] er: uh.. that's the same as an ssh server
<britt_> dude
<bur[n] er> yeah?  i can't sftp into my box
<britt_> i'm a console user
<mirak> I was wondering, in ubuntu, there is absolutely NO kdelibs at all ?
<Treenaks> bur[n] er: strange.. it's on by defauly in ubuntu/debian
<britt_> I dont do this X thing
<Treenaks> mirak: there are, in universe
<britt_> I've been in gnome once
<bur[n] er> u sure?  i have debian on my server
<kensai> ok now how I launch qt3-designer?
<Treenaks> bur[n] er: yes.. try using an ssh:// url then.. it _should_ work, really
<bur[n] er> hrm...
<bur[n] er> well, i can't try now, i gotta go to work
<Treenaks> and plain commandline sftp works fine as well
<bur[n] er> but i can when i get back
<bur[n] er> worth a shot anyway
<bur[n] er> bleh
<bur[n] er> i dont' want command line
<bur[n] er> it's a pain to browse and move, etc
<Matt|> bur[n] er, you don't need an sftp server, just ssh
<Matt|> open new server from nautilus --> ssh
<bur[n] er> ugh... can't i just type 'ssh://blah' in the address bar of nautilus?
<bur[n] er> i hate that whole, create an icon first to mount it, etc
<bur[n] er> in any event, work time... really gotta go
<bur[n] er> see ya's
<bur[n] er> thanks for the advice
<Matt|> bye
<bur[n] er> now if only samba to a windows box would work from nautilus... life would be better in gnome
<Matt|> you can type sftp://blah in the address
<Matt|> i hope
<Matt|> sftp://matt@192.168.2.3/home/matt
<cardador> bur[n] er: my samba works
<cenerentola> all the ladies cant hear you
<Matt|> cerentola i need some help
<Matt|> sorry
<cenerentola> ahhhh
<Matt|> cenerentola
<cenerentola> that's my job
<cenerentola> matt: go on
<Matt|> how would you say "concorso" in english?
<bratsche> How stable is Hoary?
<cenerentola> wait
<joolz> does it have xorg with alpha blending?
* joolz *drool*
<Matt|> joolz, not yet
<joolz> ah, too bad
<Matt|> joolz, apparently coming soon
<cenerentola> contest
<joolz> cool
<Matt|> cenerentola, did I say check a crappy internet dictionary?
<Matt|> :(
<mirak> is there some kind of net install cd of ubuntu ?
<cenerentola> matt: did i check a crappy internet dictionary?
<cenerentola> well gimme the complete sentence
<Matt|> cenerentola, well that was the translation i found on the net
<Matt|> cenerentola, i don't have a complete sentence
<cenerentola> competition
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> no good
<Matt|> :(
<Matt|> it can't be done
<cenerentola> to get a public job you do a concorso...
<Matt|> yeah
<Matt|> we don't have anything like that
<cenerentola> trial
<Matt|> lol
<cenerentola> mmm non
<cenerentola> i think contest suit..
<Matt|> since we don't have it, it is impossible to describe
<Matt|> no english person would understand the concept
<Matt|> without a full description
<britt_> so anyway kde installs
<britt_> fine
<Matt|> Britt_ good
<Matt|> is it good?
<britt_> um yeah
<Matt|> fast?
<britt_> it looks coo
<britt_> but i dont use it
<yann__> hi, has anyone got java 1.4* working on warthy? I followed the instructions but it always fails installing from the *.bin file from sun...
<Matt|> Britt_ you on hoary?
<jbiscont> yes it works
<bratsche> To use Hoary, do you just changed "warty" to "hoary" in Synaptic's repository setup?
<bratsche> Then upgrade?
<Matt|> bratsche, yup
<jbiscont> but u must do few steps before use java directly from bash
<Matt|> all the repos
<cenerentola> there must be..
<britt_> 4.10 Warty
<Matt|> cenerentola, we have exams, but the problem is the concept of the graduttoria
<yann__> jbiscont: i am even failling on installing, how did you do it?
<Matt|> here, either you pass or you fail
<jbiscont> yann__ I just sh *.bin
<cenerentola> well you pass or fail... but the graduatoria.. is needed for limited vacancies
<fissy> hi, i'm trying to compile some software and it complains gcc is missing, though i've installed gcc3.4 using synaptic... do i need to create a gcc symlink?
<jbiscont> yann__: what is the error message
<jbiscont> ?
<yann__> jbiscont: i tried chmod a+x jdk*; sudo ./jdk* ... well trying again...
<Matt|> fissy, does the command gcc work?
<fissy> bash: gcc: command not found
<britt_> apt-get install gcc
<Matt|> fissy, you need to install it
<fissy> david@darwin:~ $ gcc-3.4
<fissy> gcc-3.4: no input files
<fissy> really?
<cenerentola> what does concourse mean?
<jbiscont> yann__: but the execution with the .bon worked wekk?
<fissy> i have gcc... Matt|
<fissy> just not "gcc"
<Matt|> fissy, yes, you have to install gcc
<spiv> fissy: install build-essential
<Matt|> without the 3.4
<jamaas> Newbie here again... Is it possible for me to get a 2.4 kernel that is already compiled, and load it on this pc such that I I can boot from it or the regular 2.6 kernel?  Thanks
<Striss> is it possible to install ubuntu on an old P200 machine?
<Matt|> jamaas, unwise
<fissy> why would i want build-essential?
<yann__> jbiscont: nope, that was the problem. I tried the 1.5 too and get the same error:
<Matt|> fissy, have you got the package "gcc"?
<britt_> Striss: hell yeah!
<cenerentola> matt: what does concourse mean?
<Matt|> fissy, the "no command found" indicates that you haven't
<Striss> i have another old box here next  to my computer, i wanna put linux on it and just use it for something random
<cenerentola> matt: answer or lock your gf
<Matt|> cenerentola, it is something totally diff
<yann__> jbiscont: ./jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin: line 336: ./install.sfx.5220: cannot execute binary file
<yann__> ./jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin: line 1: cd: jdk1.5.0: File or directory not found
<jamaas> Matt:why is it particularly unwise, seems the only option to use a certain linmodem?
<fissy> Matt|, just doing it now, though its going to install gcc-3.3, when i already have gcc-3.4
<jbiscont> yann_: wait I just look how did I install this!
<Matt|> fissy, yes
<Matt|> fissy, it will work though
<fissy> ok.... what would i do if iwanted to use gcc-3.4 though?
<jbiscont> yann__: try to write sh on the terminal
<fissy> i'm not overly bothered, i just installed 3.4 because i assumed it would work
<spiv> fissy: build-essential gives you a handful of dependencies you likely need, such as gcc, make and libc6-dev.
<yann__> jbiscont: just sh??
<fissy> ah ok spiv
<fissy> i'm fairly sure i have make, its what complains about gcc being missing
<jbiscont> yann__: yes to see if you can execute binary files from sh
<mwh_> anyone know how to get danish spelling in openoffice in ubuntu?
<spiv> fissy: The gcc version in warty is 3.3, because that's what it was built with.
<mwh_> cant seem to find a danish myspell
<yann__> jbiscont: k, got sh (bash?!) shell
<yann__> jbiscont: no error
<spiv> fissy: There were some C++ ABI changes between 3.3 and 3.4 iirc, so having the system gcc be 3.3 makes sense.
<spiv> fissy: If you want to compile with 3.4, well, install it and just run "gcc-3.4" instead of "gcc" :)
<jbiscont> yann__: ah, so are you sure you had downloaded the right .bin, I mean did you try to re-download it?
<spiv> fissy: (or possibly "make CC=gcc-3.4", or whatever)
<fissy> spiv, how would i edit that in the make file?
<fissy> ahh :), one step ahead
<spiv> fissy: what are you building, btw?
<jamaas> could anyone please tell me how to remove some snd_ modules and replace them with hsf modules ?  Thanks :)
<fissy> spiv, 'root'
<ftwig> Anyone kmow how to rerun the bit of the install whitch probes/sets up X
<TongMaster> spiv!
<fissy> a scientific analysis package from CERN
<Matt|> jamaas, you can remove modules from the kernel by doing "sudo modprobe -r module_name"
<spiv> fissy: Ah :)
<fissy> spiv, i need it for a dark matter project i'm working on
<mameluke> does ubuntu have 	Linux (x86/Motif) ore 	Linux (x86/GTK 2) ?
<TongMaster> Have you forsaken a tote on the #pipe, spiv?
<Matt|> jamaas, insert them by doing "modprobe module_name"
<yann__> jbiscont: I took the NOT rpm file
<spiv> fissy: I asked because it's surprising how many people want to build something that's already in universe, so it's worth checking :)
<Matt|> jamaas, you do not delete them when you remove them, you just unload them from the kernel
<fissy> spiv, yeah i had a look first :)
<jbiscont> yann__: if you want to try with an rpm it's (almost) the same if you want to make java prog
<spiv> ftwig: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XautoconfigurationDebug
<yann__> jbiscont: ok, i'll try the rpm file then, how do I go about installing that, same thing just: sh *.bin?
<jamaas> Matt: thanks  BTW, that is what I've been attempting to do, some sort of conflict and cant get hsf modules active
<yann__> jbiscont: downloaded the file several times since I thought the binary might be corrupt
<ftwig> spiv:will have a look - thanks
<kensai> Thanks guys I'm now at KDE and have qt3-designer working ;)
<Matt|> cool
<jamaas> Matt: what do you do if it returns that the module is in use?  Thanks
<Matt|> jamaas, stop using it?
<jbiscont> yann__: sorry, but you must fix the problem by yourself
<Matt|> jamaas, btw try and use my nick when replying to me, i.e.: "Matt|": that way I can see your message better and can answer quickly
<jbiscont> yann__: cause I can't see how this happend
<jbiscont> yann__: sorry
<jamaas> Matt, would love to, am using Gaim, but not intelligent enough to figure out how to do that ... :(
<Matt|> ah i c
<Matt|> jamaas, try using the tab button to complete nicks
<yann__> jbiscont: thx anyways
<[mirak] > Matt|, ooo...that tab thing is nice
<britt_> hey
<britt_> i asked this b4
<britt_> how do i get kde st start via startx
<britt_> to*
<jamaas> ok ..... uhm ... society has spent (wasted?) a lot of money to educate me ... but I don't get it ..:-[
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> jamaas, you know the tab button?
<Matt|> jamaas, start typing someones name
<Matt|> like mine: Ma
<Matt|> then press TAB
<jamaas> it just changes Ma to ma ?
<[mirak] > maybe "mat"......ther are a few mat names
<Matt|> jamaas, try Mat
<[mirak] > err ma names
<Matt|> btw does anyone know how to get bash-completion to work with man pages?
<jamaas> Matt|: yippeee  still an idiot but a slightly less offensive one ... !
<[mirak] > lol
<Matt|> or apt-get install package names?
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> yay jamaas
<jamaas> Matt|: now these modules of mine ... its a bit of a circle.  hsfconfig will not work for me because the hsfmodules are not loaded (I think),, don't I at least get a smily face for something for learning the very difficult tab thing ....:-!
<Matt|> :))))
<jamaas> Matt|: now I feel better !
<Matt|> jamaas, ok are you chatting on the computer you're trying to fix?
<jamaas> Matt|: yup, with a sudo window open beside it
<Matt|> right
<Matt|> you need to stop using those modules if you want to remove em
<Matt|> maybe?
<Matt|> i thought you should be able to just remove em
<jamaas> Matt|: ok, I presume they are loaded at boot time?
<Matt|> yes
<Matt|> lets work this out logically
<Matt|> what modules do you want to load
<Matt|> ?
<britt_> hey how do i stop modprobe from mounting a non-existant floppy drive
<jamaas> Matt|: Now your speakin my language!  hsfali
<britt_> its loaded at boot
<Matt|> Britt_: it mounts a non-existent drive? check your /etc/fstab
<britt_> right
<Matt|> jamaas, "modprobe hsfali" what do that give you?
<britt_> how do i prevent it from doing that
<britt_> I dont have a floppy in my laptop
<britt_> it happens rigth after hotswap
<britt_> during boot
<jamaas> Matt|: returns Module hsfali not found
<Matt|> jamaas, right, so who told you you needed that module?
<Matt|> Britt_: dunno that sounds crazy
<eim> Synaptic seems to have some troubles on powerpc. When I go into preferences, set something and go back I can't see the packages anymore. I have to delete the .synaptic stuff to fix the problem. This does not happen on i386. I know the problem also from Debian unstable.
<britt_> i'm confused
<britt_> why did modprobe find a floppy anyway
<Matt|> britt_, actually i used to get a similar error on fedora
<Matt|> never was a problem tho
<britt_> right
<britt_> it's like a check engine light on a car
<britt_> just a minor annoyance
<britt_> ;)
<mjr> hmh, modprobe doesn't mount anything, it just loads the (floppy) driver
<Matt|> yup
<britt_> right
<bob2> eim: file a bug if no one else has
<britt_> so why would it be needed
<britt_> I will
<Matt|> lol
<bratsche> Stupid question, but I'm still new to Ubuntu: I have scons installed from Universe.  But their website has a newer .deb file and I want to upgrade.  How do I upgrade it?
<bob2> bratsche: you can try downloading the .deb and installing it, but then you're on your own
<bratsche> Yes, I downloaded it.  But I don't know how to install it.  I come from an RPM background, and this .deb stuff frightens and confuses me still. =)
<Matt|> is there a search tag for "modprobe" with which you can use wildcards?
<yann__> find -name /lib/`uname -r` "what*ever" e.x. don't know any other
<bob2> bratsche: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<bob2> bratsche: it may or may not work
<bratsche> Thanks bob2.
<eim> bob2: ok
<yann__> Matt|: sorry, it has to be: find -name /lib/modules/`uname -r` "what*ever" e.x. don't know any other
<Matt|> yann__, thanks
<z0mbix_> anyone know a good Gtk sftp client?
<Matt|> nautilus?
<RuffianSoldier> gftp
<Matt|> yeah that works
<matthew> hello i have just installed ubuntu and can't manage to mount my old windows floppy disks
<yann__> as far as I know gftp supports ftps but not sftp ( I think there is a difference, not quite sure though )
<matthew> can anyone help
<Matt|> matthew, hi, mount -t vfat disk
<crimsun> yann__: ftps can be ftp over ssl; sftp uses ssh.
<RuffianSoldier> never heard of that problem matthew
<yann__> matthew: try sudo modprobe vfat
<yann__> crimsun: thx!
<crimsun> np
<yann__> i must say i have really come to like this channel
<RuffianSoldier> same
<britt_> woah
<matthew> sudo modprobe vfat worked can i make that happen on start up
<britt_> this bug reporting stuff is more complicated than i thought
<Matt|> lol
<yann__> i just hope it does not get quite like the gentoo.de forum... to may noobs there that just do not read howto's and manuals
<iz> dial 0900-ubuntu for linux support :)
<britt_> i'm just too lazy
<britt_> i have a working mind
<britt_> and i'm willing to learn
<Matt|> yann__, this is full of n00bs who do not read manuals, i like it
<tux_> lo
<yann__> matthew: just add vfat to /etc/modules
<britt_> I read the manuals
<tux_> i seem to be having problems with .bash_profile
<matthew> yann__ thanks
<tux_> im pointing to the /usr/je etc.. java folder and it still doesn't recognise it
<tux_> can someone pm me their typical profile that works ?
<Matt|> the day that someone in here says rtfm, i'll cry
<Striss> rtfm!!
<yann__> ;-)
* Matt| breaks down
* Matt| sobs
<Striss> hehe
<yann__> well, but you can point the people to the right manual... and then tell them where about to find it...
<yann__> usually google has an answer to a problem...
<britt_> dude
<britt_> I read the manual
<britt_> I am just lazy
<Matt|> this is a support channel: hence people get taken through things
<Matt|> britt_, i'm with ya
<Matt|> if you mum rang you up, saying "the computer isn't working" you wouldn't rtfm her
<britt_> i just dont like being yelled at for my laziness
<RuffianSoldier> ya
<britt_> oh yeah i'm a guy too
<britt_> BTW
<yann__> ok, i will adjust myself then...
<britt_> Britton is my full name
<RuffianSoldier> coooolddddddd
<RuffianSoldier> Brtoaom
<yann__> yann is my full name ;-)
<Matt|> britt_, did someone yell at ya?
<RuffianSoldier> RuffianSoldier is my full name
<RuffianSoldier> ;-)
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> i hate my parents for calling me Matt|
<RuffianSoldier> =)
<RuffianSoldier> |
<britt_> my mom calls me my full anme
<britt_> I hate it too
<RuffianSoldier> |trey|
<britt_> but when I use britt
<britt_> everybody is liek leave the girl alone guys
<britt_> :(
<Matt|> lol
<yann__> you serious?? in here??
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> im going to install Syllable today
<RuffianSoldier> you guys know what that is?
<RuffianSoldier> www.syllable.org
<britt_> no
<RuffianSoldier> it looks cute
<britt_> i mena like in other places
<no_name> bob2 i tryed everything but nothing
<britt_> sigh*
<RuffianSoldier> no_name
<tux_> can someone help me with my .bash_profile ; i can't seem to get it to point at directories etc..
<RuffianSoldier> go to #ubuntuflud
<crimsun> tux_: what do you mean by "point at directories?"
<RuffianSoldier> ----->
<RuffianSoldier> ---->
<tux_> well i want it to point to the java bin dir so as when i type, java it runs
<britt_> like a $path entry
<tux_> aye
<crimsun> tux_: oh, do you mean to add $JAVA_HOME/bin to your $PATH?
<britt_> hmm
<tux_> yes
<tux_> sorry about the confusion
<no_name> can someone help because i cant connect to the inetrnet
<darkersatanic> tux_: export PATH=${PATH}:/add/path/here
<RuffianSoldier> how are you talking to us>
<crimsun> tux_: prepend it to $PATH
<tux_> i tired it didnt work
<tux_> prob. doing it wrong
<crimsun> tux_: were is jre/jdk installed?
<tux_> can somone pm the default profile and ill show u what i did
<crimsun> where?
<darkersatanic> tux_: Also, read http://www.hantslug.org.uk/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?LinuxHints/BashStartup
<britt_> damn I am hungry
<britt_> sorry
<britt_> um....i'm hungry
<RuffianSoldier> Im Hungray for Turke and Chille
<tux_> r
<RuffianSoldier> Iran because Iraq!
<britt_> well that would make me even more hungry
<britt_> but i dont like chili
<RuffianSoldier> mmmmmmm
<britt_> yuck
<britt_> i just odnt like the beans
<britt_> dont
<RuffianSoldier> agenteo
<tux_> thx peeps ; will check it out :)
<RuffianSoldier> ya dig?
<britt_> um...
<britt_> me?
<RuffianSoldier> no
<britt_> oh
<RuffianSoldier> agenteo
<no_name> i still cant connect to the internet
<britt_> i really like apt-get
<RuffianSoldier> how are you talking to us no_
<RuffianSoldier> same britt_
<britt_> it solves dependencies
<britt_> I hated Suse
<britt_> yuck!
<RuffianSoldier> SUSE is awesome!
<RuffianSoldier> is it SUSE bashing day or seomthing?
<britt_> why
<britt_> this is the first time i mentioned it
<britt_> i like it
<RuffianSoldier> every is talking about how they hate it
<britt_> btu the packaging system is no match for apt-get
<RuffianSoldier> true
<RuffianSoldier> thats why Debian is the best!
<britt_> sorry ruffian
<mirak> hey
<mirak> I am trying the live cd
<RuffianSoldier> neat
<britt_> cool
<mirak> there is a problem with resolv.conf
<britt_> not cool
<mirak> any devs here ?
<RuffianSoldier>  "britt_: sorry ruffian"?
<britt_> for putting suse down
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<britt_> its cool....
<mirak> In fact I use pppoe to connect, so I was disapointed to see that the config tool doesn't allow to config pppoe
<britt_> just not whatever the packaging system is called
<RuffianSoldier> Synaptic owns!
<mirak> at the connection /etc/resolv.conf is not writted in, but instead of that it's /etc/ppp/resolv.conf
<britt_> dont forget apt-get for the console ppl
<britt_> :)
<mirak> so I did a symbolic link
<RuffianSoldier> write one mirak
<RuffianSoldier> im a console person
<mirak> either a symlink is missing, or the file is not written at the good place
<RuffianSoldier> write one!
<RuffianSoldier> then burn a new CD
<RuffianSoldier> simple
<mirak> Ruffian write one what ?
<RuffianSoldier> write your own pppoe.conf or whatever
<mirak> and remaster a live cd. I am not sure that so simple
<no_name> can someone please help me??
<RuffianSoldier> no_name, i will try
<RuffianSoldier> pm me
<britt_> how in the world is no_name talkign to us if he cant get online
<RuffianSoldier> britt_. EXACTLY! I HAVE BEEN SAYING THAT!
<britt_> I have no clue
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<britt_> something tells me you would need a IP to do IRC
<britt_> (i'm positive)
<RuffianSoldier> for rizzzzzle
<britt_> lol
<britt_> that made my day
<britt_> :)
<no_name> windows
<RuffianSoldier> mandows
<RuffianSoldier> mandows
<RuffianSoldier> lindows
<RuffianSoldier> lindows
<Matt|> he probably has a dual boot or another rig
<britt_> gotcha
<RuffianSoldier> i have 5 working computers
<britt_> i have 4 in my dormroom
<britt_> hehe
<britt_> i barely have room to sleep
<eim> Anyone solved the iBook suspend-bug? I've applied the latest patch from bugzilla but my iBook still won't wake up once suspended. Thanks.
<RuffianSoldier> i have 4 in my room
<britt_> um
<britt_> got a problem
<Matt|> too many computers
<britt_> just now
<britt_> on my laptop
<mirak> is it possible to install the ubuntu config tools on a standar debian ?
<britt_> i have integrated 802.11b
<RuffianSoldier> mirak, anything is possible in linux
<britt_> and i enabled it in gnome
<britt_> and restarted
<britt_> and then I didnt want to use the wireless
<mirak> RuffianSoldier, ?
<britt_> is there anyway I could get it to work when i want to
<britt_> ?
<RuffianSoldier> mirak, you can do it, how do you think people make distros
<RuffianSoldier> britt_, WiFi is a bitch in Linux
<britt_> i know
<Matt|> lol
<mirak> RuffianSoldier, oh come on, I ask if I can use some debian package in ubuntu. I don't want to recreate a full distro
<Matt|> not too bad
<britt_> it was giving me some lookup crap
<britt_> I had it in Suse
<britt_> error 110
<britt_> lookup failure or something
<RuffianSoldier> mirak, there prolly is
<britt_> bc i didnt wantr to use it
<britt_> so...what file do i need to edit to make wireless not activate at boot
<RuffianSoldier> zxy__ zxy___
<britt_> bc in suse I set it up to where i had to do ifup eth0
<britt_>  to enable ti
<mirak> RuffianSoldier, hem, sorry I was meaning the opposite, install ubuntu package in debian
<RuffianSoldier> [mirak]  mirak
<RuffianSoldier> ya
<RuffianSoldier> just find the package
<Matt|> britt_, you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<britt_> cool
<Matt|> or even better
<Matt|> run network-admin
<britt_> i wish there was a ifup and ifdown
<mirak> RuffianSoldier, ok I will try an install of ubuntu then. I am tired of out dated mandrake
<zenwhen> Anyone using a Nvidia 6800 series graphics card in ubuntu?
<zenwhen> an*
<omnilab> hey guys. anyone here have luck with getting hardware accel in ubuntu using a radeon 9700 pro?
<britt_> ubuntu is awesome
<britt_> i love it
<spiv> omnilab: I don't have that exact model, but have you seen http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<zenwhen> My Nvidia 6800 will not work in ANY way with Ubuntu. It works fine in every other distro. I get the error that no devices are found.
<britt_> tried running network-admin
<shaver> mine works, with the binary drivers
<shaver> 6800GT
<britt_> (network-admin:4121): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<shaver> the XFree ones don't know about the 6800's PCI ID or some such
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> ok
<shaver> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<shaver> and then there's a script to run that enables it
<zenwhen> GOing to have to hope i can get a network connection
* shaver hunts for the wiki page
<shaver> yes, that will help
<zenwhen> Because last time I tried ubuntu they had paid no attention to dialup.
<shaver> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<britt_> so whats goign on
<Matt|> britt_, it is also in Computer --> system config --> networking
<Matt|> you need X
<britt_> lemme start it
<omnilab> spiv: nope, i'll check that out
<Matt|> otherwise just edit the file
<spiv> omnilab: It worked my laptop's radeon.
<britt_> i'll edit the file
<britt_> so there is no ifup and ifdown
<britt_> for ubuntu
<britt_> bc i did...in suse just
<britt_> do a ifup eth0
<britt_> when i needed it
<Matt|> it exists
<britt_> no way
<efb> are there precompiled packages of mplayer for ubuntu, or any way to use debian's ones? (not the tutorial on how to compile it)
<Matt|> efb, yes there are
<mirak> zenwhen, what is you problem ?
<efb> Matt|, where?
<Matt|> efb, you need to add the universe/multiverse repositories (can't remember which it is in)
<britt_> I am a happy clam now
<britt_> !
<Matt|> can someone explain to me what bcc is exactly (on an email)?
<efb> Matt|, what's the multiverse's sources.list line? (i have universe, and it doesn't have mplayer)
<Matt|> k
<Matt|> hang on
<britt_> gotta go to class
<efb> Matt|, when you send a bcc, the bcc'd people will receive the email, but the others won't know that you've sent copies to them
<Matt|> efb, have pm'ed you my sources.list
<Matt|> efb, great just what I wanted
<Matt|> thanks
<Matt|> gtg
<Matt|> bye all
<drakonim> Hi all,  anyone know if theres a package maintained that includes brctl for warty?
<toyowheelin> hey all
<toyowheelin> how dose ubuntu setup grub so that windows will boot
<netmonk> can someone help me with my sound card, i have sound but when i try to opne Volume control it gives me: error: Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found
<tseng> read /boot/grub/menu.lst
<drakonim> toyowheelin, in /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an entry that passes your boot request to windows's ntldr
<toyowheelin> drakonim: thanks
<drakonim> np, tseng beat me to it :-D
<drakonim> found my brctl in bride-utils
<drakonim> peace out all!
<mirak> can I burn something with the live cd ?
<[mirak] > do you have a open cd-r drive
<[mirak] > unless the live cd will let you load it all to ram...and free up your cd-recorder
<mirak> LOL
<[mirak] > ?
<mirak> [mirak] , common you can't change your damn nick ?
<mirak> ROFL
<[mirak] > I did
<mirak> ok
<mirak> it's ok
<mirak> it should be ok
<[mirak] > I registered this one.......no arguments
<mirak> yes
<hauntedunix> Puls` is doing onjoin spamming..
<[mirak] > ??
<mirak> the problem with the other is that xchat was blipping on your nick
<[mirak] > blipping?
<mirak> see if I doo [mirak] something
<[mirak] > mirak, what made you decide on ubuntu?.....you used to hang in a nother room
<mirak> I like debian uptodateness and mandrake friendly config tools, so a friend told me ubuntu was what I was looking for
<Kirsch> anyway to install Gnome 2.9.1?
<seb128> use hoary if you want to do this, but that's not a stable branch
<mirak> oh, ubuntu live cd takes ages to load
<Tomcat_> I don't like the Ubuntu Live...
<mdz> CDs take ages to load
<Kirsch> oh ok
<LinuxJones> afternoon everybody
<Kirsch> then nm
<[mirak] > mirak, just install ubuntu..........its good
<mirak> I need to burn the iso
<minaural> anyone use mythtv with ubuntu?
<[mirak] > ahh.....
<minaural> im trying to decide between gentoo and ubuntu for my pvr box
<mirak> I go on mandrake
<[mirak] > minaural, ubuntu
<minaural> is mythtv on the ubunto sources?
<LinuxJones> minaural, there is a distro based on Knoppix that is designed for MythTV
<minaural> yah i know
<minaural> but i want a 2.6 kernel
<LinuxJones> minaural, ahh
<minaural> and that uses 2.4 i think
<[mirak] > linuxjones, what is that distro called?.......the mythtv 1?
<minaural> knopmyth
<minaural> i used it before its pretty slick
<minaural> http://mysettopbox.tv i think
<LinuxJones> minaural, [mirak]  >> http://mysettopbox.tv/knoppmyth.html
<minaural> yah i was using it and i was having some performance problems
<minaural> but it was probably cuz i got a slow pc
<[mirak] > found it from google already...i just needed the name....thnx guys:)
<lamont> time to flee
<minaural> i tried windows mce2005 its horrible
<tseng> minaural: do you have a hardware encoder?
<tseng> that will be helpful
<minaural> i have a hauppaguse 250
<tseng> yes
<minaural> it has a encoder
<tseng> you can configure it in mythtv to use the encoder and not starve the cpu when recording
<minaural> but anyways i upgraded my box so it should work better now
<GnuHippy> could DMA enabled on my HDD cause adverse performance?
<minaural> GnuHippy: would increase performance in most cases
<GnuHippy> kk
<cocaxx> hi ppl
<cocaxx> hi
<LinuxJones> srbaker, where you from ?
<cocaxx> I booted the live-cd but I can't start cups: "Child exited with status 98"
<srbaker> LinuxJones, halifax, ns
<srbaker> canada
<cocaxx> can sb. help me?
<LinuxJones> srbaker, ahh I'm in CB
<srbaker> LinuxJones, no way?  what town?
<LinuxJones> srbaker, Florence :)
<srbaker> i dont' know florence
<srbaker> my whole family is from Glace Bayt.
<srbaker> Glace Bay
<LinuxJones> srbaker, It's jsut outsid eNorth Sydney
<srbaker> ahh.  i've been to north sydney
<srbaker> nice.
<LinuxJones> heh
<LinuxJones> Not as nice as Halifax :P
<Kirsch> is there a program that can scan for SSID's?
<Kirsch> just prints all the ones out in range?
<cocaxx> Kirsch: wlan?
<Kirsch> ?
<Kirsch> Yea
<cocaxx> iwlist ethx scan
<FluFlo> I think wavemon can do it as well
<cocaxx> bah, auto mounting of mass storage devices doesn't work, not for the sd card and not for the mp3player :(
<Kirsch> "eth1 failed to read scan data : no data available"
<cocaxx> dmesg says "mini_fo_setattr: ERROR, no unmodified file [2] "
<cocaxx> but if I klick sdb1 in Computer > sdb1 it works
<cocaxx> but this is shit because my sister should plug it in and the windows should appear, so its set in gvm
<Kirsch> any other ideas?
<paines> hi
<cocaxx> no :(
<cocaxx> LOL
<cocaxx> /etc/init.d/halt status shuts the system down
<cocaxx> *rofl*
<opi> so you could know status
<opi> it's off ;)
<cocaxx> opi: :)
<cocaxx> damn
<cocaxx> but why does this fucking gvm not work??
<cocaxx> I stick the mp3player in and nothing happens
<ogra> hi all
<LinuxJones> cocaxx, watch the language pls :)
<LinuxJones> hi ogra
<cocaxx> I know that my english sucks :)
<cocaxx> ah
<cocaxx> you mean fu*****
<cocaxx> *G*
<cocaxx> I thought that gvm works with ubuntu, but it doesn't
<ficusplanet> cocaxx, It does over here.
<ATJ> Talking about language, it would be nice that if I choose finnish as the default languge for my system, default language would be finnish or mixture of finnish and non-translatet parts (in english). But now many programs are in swedish. :P
<ogra> cocaxx: got an out of the box ubuntu ?
<cocaxx> live cd
<ATJ> And yeah, I know. My english isn't good either. :)
<cocaxx> ;)
<Kirsch> ahh
<Kirsch> cocaxx: you need to be root
<Aard> Kirsch: s/root/uid 0/
<cocaxx> so my sister has to be root to move mp3s to her mp3player?
<Kirsch> LOL
<Kirsch> no... the iwlist, u need to be root
<Kirsch> haha
<cocaxx> ah *GG*
<Aard> Kirsch: s/root/uid 0/ ;)
* Kirsch ducks.
<Tiboz> hello
<Kirsch> is there a program to hack a WEP password?
<ficusplanet> airsnort
* chowells tries to decide which is the best way to repair grub onto the MBR after installing windows
<Tiboz> is hoary usable right now ?
<daniels> yes
<Tiboz> and it's not too broken ?
<daniels> works for me
<[mirak] > how do I get hoary???
<[mirak] > just apt-get update?
<daniels> and apt-get dist-upgrade, yes
<daniels> but beware, it may break
<daniels> not recommended if you don't have the skills to recover from breakages
<[mirak] > well....i do that every day......
<[mirak] > ill be ok..........
* [mirak]  crosses his fingers
<Tiboz> I'll try it then
* Tiboz too
<[mirak] > I installed something from .deb yesterday...i feel invincible
<Tiboz> :)
<[mirak] > delt with the dependancies even
<Tiboz> 571 mis  jour, 29 nouvellement installs
<Tiboz> wooo
<[mirak] > ??
<Tiboz> sorry
<[mirak] > its ok
<Tiboz> 571 to update, 29 newly installed
<Tiboz> 360 Mo to download
<Tiboz> let's go for it
<[mirak] > DO it
<Cred> Does someone know when Rhythmbox is going to be updated? ;)
<seb128> it's uptodate
<seb128> no ?
<seb128> oh no
<seb128> Cred: I'll update it now
<Cred> :o
<Cred> Hehe, well.. no hurry. Was just asking ;)
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> the trash icon does not empty itself when I empty the trash
* Matt| looks angrily at it
<Matt|> is this a known issue?
<paulproteus> That's fairly sad.
<Matt|> ?
<Matt|> in fact it still says "10 items in trash" when i hover over it
<Matt|> is there something wrong with the trash applet?
<kent> Matt|, it works for me.
<Matt|> Kent, are you on warty?
<LinuxJones> Matt|, maybe you don't have write permissions on the files ?
<Matt|> LinuxJones, aha
<Matt|> LinuxJones, but they are deleted i think
<kent> Matt|, yes, im using warty
<[mirak] > matt|, just stare at it angrily some more (not being mean....was funny to me)
<LinuxJones> Matt|, :)
<Matt|> LinuxJones, yeah is empty
<Matt|> matt@kallisto:~/.Trash $ ls -a
<Matt|> .  ..
<Matt|> hmmmm
<Matt|> damn
<g3r4rd0> someone knows where mono packages will be updated for ubuntu??
<g3r4rd0> i mean "when"
<ploum> Hi
<ploum> a new article :
<ploum> http://www.itweb.co.za/sections/software/2004/0411051105.asp?A=LIN&S=Open%20Source&O=FPT
<altan> Agfgh, I just can't help but feel that CD-ROM support is slightly broken, it won't let me unmount it or eject it at all when it's not even doing anything
<Zimpee> hi
<altan> anyone?
<Striss> i always have to go into the terminal and type eject to get my cd's out, it won't work inside gnome
<altan> I can't even unmount :(
<altan> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Striss> are you in the cdrom's dir while you do thaT?
<altan> nope
<altan> all nautilus windows are closed
<Matt|> right click on cd icon on the desktop and mount it
<Matt|> right click on cd icon on the desktop and UNmount it
<Striss> go into the terminal and just try typing eject
<altan> Matt, I did that too
<Striss> right clicking never works for me
<Matt|> :(
<Matt|> works here
<Striss> altan, try the terminal
<Striss> just type eject
<Matt|> yup terminal should work
<altan> yup, did that too
<altan> unmout of /dev/hda has failed
<altan> (hda is my cdrom drive)
<Matt|> altan, you must be using it without knowing
<Matt|> hda is your cdrom drive??!?
<altan> yeah
<altan> my HDDs are sda and sdb
<altan> serial ata ahoy
<Matt|> crazy
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> fraid i don't know then
<g3r4rd0> i cant make my cdrw works, someone can help me?
<Matt|> have you got a link from /dev/cdrom to /dev/hda?
<altan> yeah Matt
<Matt|> meh
<Matt|> damn
<altan> it worked two minutes ago, I switched out two CDs
<ficusplanet> Are there any plans for evolution to ever be split into smaller tools (ala Mac OS X) instead of one giant shell?
<altan> ok, it worked, I had to shut down "nautilus throbber" though, whatever that is
<altan> but... ah, no big loss for you guys, but my will is too weak, I just get everything done so much faster in Windows, I pretty much grew up with MS operating systems. you've been very helpful though, so I feel bad :/
<altan> thanks
<Matt|> another one bites the dust
<netmonk> yep
<Striss> i think i'll be going back to OS X soon, i can't deal very well without Photoshop and just having flash working in a web browser
<Striss> can't get java to work either
<Striss> my computer is not very functional with linux on it
<Matt|> if you are a pro designer then you can't really use linux
<Matt|> the industry expects photoshop :(
<xenonite> it works with wine...
<Striss> wine won't run on ppc
<xenonite> ah okay
<Striss> i can't even run quake3 on ppc linux, i was dissapointed at that too
<Striss> i think i'll be switching back very soon
<Striss> its pretty sad that i can't even look at a flash based website
<Cred> Too bad :(
<xenonite> :(
<Matt|> Striss, how come?
<Striss> there's no flash support for ppc linux at all
<Matt|> flashplayer doesn't work?
<Matt|> oh dear
<Striss> as far as i can tell, java won't work in firefox on ppc linux either
<mjr> thank macromedia for that
<jcole> Matt|: http://www.codeweavers.com/site/compatibility/browse/cat?app_id=8
<Striss> but i'm stuck for now because i don't have my os x cd's with me
<xenonite> oh
<Matt|> thanks jcole
<jcole> Striss: http://www.maconlinux.org/
<Matt|> jcole, is that through wine?
<jcole> Matt|: a commercial version of wine... with a very easy to use app installer
<mjr> that's probably through Codeweavers' Crossover Office, which is a pumped up version of Wine; though they're nice citizens and most of their stuff that's clean enough ends up in Wine proper too
<Matt|> and do you need a windows partition?
<mjr> no
<jcole> Matt|: no
<brad>  /quit
<Matt|> bye brad
<Matt|> so you can install photoshop on your linux partition?
<jcole> Matt|: it creates a fake windows C:\
<jcole> Matt|: yep
<Matt|> cool
<Striss> theoretically
<jcole> Matt|: and m$ office and visio and quicken... whatetver
<Matt|> jcole, no blasphemy
<mjr> by the way, talking about wine and ppc, I'll just point at http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/ - probably not for the feint of heart at this point, don't expect plug'n'play
<jcole> Striss: if you have a fast enough ppc, you can emulate an x86 with bochs
<Matt|> sounds like he has a fast one
<Matt|> if he is playing doom3
<mjr> qemu should be faster
<mjr> it does dynamic translation instead of plain emulation (which is what bochs does)
<Striss> i said quake3 earlier, not doom3
<Striss> i have a very slow mac
<Matt|> oh soz
<jcole> Striss: you're asking too much then ;)
<Striss> well, i'm not asking much to be able to look at a flash site or play quake 3
<g3r4rd0> when i try to burn a cd, it says something like speed=364x, how i have to configure cdrecord for fixing this?
<g3r4rd0> please someone?
<Striss> i can't even run quake2 in linux
<Striss> while quake3 runs perfect in osx
* chowells isn't sure comparing two completely different games and too fundamentally different operating systems is too helpful
<Striss> well..
<chowells> s/too/two
<Striss> ah nevermind
<Striss> its not that hard to figure out
<chowells> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/
<Zimpee> ubuntu installer says bsdutils couldn't find. it said i wrote the cd too fast. what to do?
<mjr> Let it be said again that anyone disheartened by lack of flash support should ask macromedia to just open the player source. They probably won't any time soon, but can't hurt to ask.
<chowells> there is an open source libflash, whether it works is a different matter :)
<mjr> it doesn't, really
<chowells> ok
<mjr> you might get to see some of the ads properly, they're simple enough
<chowells> lol
<mjr> yay
<jcole> Striss: i play quake2 all the time on linux... have mod packs even... are you talking about ppc?
<ploum> Stange, my xterm becomes sometimes crazy 
<ploum> !
<Matt|> ooooh
<ploum> it prints strange characters each time I press a mouse button
<MFen> does apt log installs and uninstalls?
<Striss> jcole, yes
<ploum> The only solution I've found is to close and relaunch the crazy xterm
<Striss> it runs very poorly for me in linux, yet runs insanely fast in osx, where its so old
<Striss> doesnt make too much sense to me
<erek_> what's holding ubuntu back from having xorg?
<Matt|> erek_, they are working on it
<erek_> yeah, but what is the problem anyhow?
<Matt|> erek_, nothing, they are compiling and installing it
<Matt|> it will be here soon
<mjr> Striss, you just probably don't have 3d accelerated drivers on the linux side
<ploum> erek_, it's very very difficult to package it
<MFen> what's the advantage of moving to x.org?
<erek_> oh
<Matt|> MFen, faster development
<Matt|> ?
<jcole> ploum: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/hwcursor
<erek_> Matt|: so you're saying people can already compile thier own X.Org?
<Striss> mjr, yeah i can't even get opengl to work in X
<MFen> Matt|: ok, but no user advantages right now?
<Matt|> erek_, people can do what they like, surely?
<Matt|> MFen, well that depends
<Matt|> MFen, I would have the advantage of 3d acceleration
<Striss> i can't find a single guide to help me get opengl working in X for ppc, if i could i'd be a much happier linux user, and probably stick with it
<Matt|> apparently there is some extra shine too
<erek_> Matt|: oh, i thought maybe there was something wrong, and they couldn't get X to compile, you know?
<mjr> Striss, what video card do you have, by the way?
<Matt|> erek_, nope they are just fiddling out the difficulties
<ploum> jcole, not related with my problem
<Striss> mjr, rage128 pro, on my imac
<jcole> Striss: what does "lspci | grep VGA" say?
<Zimpee> ubuntu installer says bsdutils couldn't find. it said i wrote the cd too fast. what to do?
<ploum> thx anyway
<ogra> MFen: a lot of eyecandy
<Striss> jcole, just a sec
<Striss> jcole, nothing at all
<MFen> ogra: i assume you mean alphas and soft shadows, or stuff like that?  will we actually be able to see the eyecandy
<MFen> ?
<ogra> MFen: i would assume yes
<MFen> i assume apps and desktop environments have to be compiled to take advantage of it
<Somebody_answer> WHY??? ubuntu installer says bsdutils couldn't find. it said i wrote the cd too fast. what to do?
<mjr> Striss, well that should be supported by the dri drivers at http://dri.sourceforge.net/ ; I don't know about ppc support but I'd be surprised if there weren't
<MFen> Somebody_answer: the problem is too many question marks
<mjr> I'd be less surprised if it'd be difficult to set up
<Somebody_answer> well: ubuntu installer says bsdutils couldn't find. it said i wrote the cd too fast. what to do?
<Somebody_answer> is that ok, MFen ?
<MFen> yes
<Striss> mjr, i'll have a look there
<Somebody_answer> so?
<MFen> sounds like you need to burn the cd at a slower rate. maybe your machine's not fast enough for your burner
<MFen> it's a common cd burner proble
<MFen> m
<Somebody_answer> ok
<Somebody_answer> thanks
<ogra> MFen: it works on a generic base, but i think you are right, you will get better results if the actual app is written to integrate well with it
<mjr> "PPC support for ATI Rage128 chips has finally hit the trunk with the merge of the ati-pcigart-1-0-0-branch."
<mjr> apparently it is supported, but as said, it might be nontrivial to install
<ogra> MFen: but dont tale me too serious, i'm not a x.org dev ;)
<ogra> k
<daniels> huh, what
<daniels> that support has been in there since like 1999
<daniels> seriously, it's supported just fine
<Matt|> how come nvu is not packaged for ubuntu?
<ogra> daniels: but you must admit that it would be better if the apps were actually programmed to use it 100% internally ;)
<daniels> ogra: ... what?
<daniels> i was talking about powerpc r128
<daniels> should be fine, anyway need to run out
<ogra> daniels: oh, i was talking about x.org.... *g*
<ogra> daniels: thought you meant that....
<ogra> daniels: while i was astonished bout '99 :)
<kstraka> I'm having some problems installing Apache on Ubuntu, anyone want to help me out?  I did an apt-get install apache-common, which appears to have installed a bunch of apache stuff, but I can't find the "apachectl" binary to turn the server on and off, and when I try to run "apache-modconf apache" from the /usr/sbin directory, it tells me "apache appears not to be installed".  Any ideas?
<wims> how do i get gcc?
<kstraka> Also, does PHP come along with this, and if not can I just apt-get PHP?  It says such a package doesn't exist.
<mjr> Striss, hmm, of course, there's one thing; try and grep -i dri /var/log/XFree86.0.log and see if it says something about why dri would not be enabled
<ogra> kstraka: sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<ogra> kstraka: sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<ogra> kstraka: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<Striss> mjr: it loads module "dri"
<kstraka> ogra:  thanks, but it gives me: /etc/init.d/apache: command not found
<ogra> wims: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Striss> mjr, but in glxinfo, it says direct rendering is not enabled
<mjr> Striss, righto
<ogra> kstraka: sudo apt-get install apache2
<mjr> *shrug*
<Striss> oh i've got something else...
<kstraka> ah, apache2, I see....I thought apache-common covered it
<Striss> i just ran glxgears, it runs but in the terminal it says "Xlib: extension "XFree-DRI" missing"
<kstraka> hooray!  localhost web server online!
<kstraka> wow, once you figure out the right package, apt-get is wonderful.  much easier than dealing with rpms
<kstraka> OK, while I'm at it, does anyone have any experience with phpki, an S/MIME certificate authority package?
<sewoyl> hello, I would like to set up my screen to 85 Hz, how can I do that ? The 'screen resolution' utility wont let me change from 60 Hz
<Matt|> damn
<Matt|> did someone answer my questions above? I got disconnected :(
<g3r4rd0> sewoyl, edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 manually
<ploum> Matt|, no one seems to care about nvu ;-)
<Matt|> is it bad?
<ploum> sewoyl, you have to lower your resolution
<ploum> Matt|, not really
<ploum> sewoyl, modify XF86Config only if you know what you are doing
<sewoyl> g3r4rd0, I know I use the 'nv' driver on other Linuxes
<sewoyl> ploum, I can usually be at 85Hz at this resolution
<ploum> sewoyl, so this is strange
<sewoyl> ploum,  but the setup didnt ask me for X configuration other than the resolution
<Matt|> ploum, how come it isn't packaged? I thought that debian had _all_ packages
<sewoyl> Matt|, I like nvu :)
<ploum> Matt|, I don't know..
<[mirak] > well, if anyone get a nvu package made...send it to me plz...i want to try it out :)
<Matt|> ok i will learn how to package and try and build a deb
<Kirsch> hey guys, i'm using VMWare and it's a GTK1, how can I edit the display settings for that?
<[mirak] > matt|, kk........i guess I should try to leanr myself......maybe we can work on it together when I get home from work
<Matt|> heh
<Matt|> depends how long you'll be
<[mirak] > matt| its 2:20 here...i get home about 6:00
<Matt|> Kirsch: install and run gtk-theme-switch
<Matt|> [mirak] , k
<zenwhen> hey
<zenwhen> I installed ubuntu
<zenwhen> but I cant start X as a user
<zenwhen> I have to sudo
<Dennis_k> sudo uses your user password
<zenwhen> I know
<zenwhen> Thats not what I am saying
<zenwhen> I know how to use sudo
<zenwhen> I cannnot start x as a user
<ogra> why do you have to start x ?
<zenwhen> :(
<Dennis_k> you have to reconfigure X86config
<zenwhen> no
<zenwhen> It works as root
<zenwhen> if I sudo, x starts
<zenwhen> If i dont it fails
<Dennis_k> weird
<ogra> zenwhen: why do you have to start x ? doenst it run by default ?
<Dennis_k> join #alleslinux
<zenwhen> ogra
<Dennis_k> oops
<zenwhen> no
<zenwhen> it doesnt
<zenwhen> because it runs as a user
<zenwhen> not as root
<zenwhen> which I have already demonstrated does not work
<zenwhen> Im trying to figure out why x cannot be run as a user
<ogra> zenwhen: how exactly do you start it with startx ?
<zenwhen> with startx
<zenwhen> Whe I boot, x fails to load
<zenwhen> if I do a "sudo startx" I can start x as root
<zenwhen> any other attempt to start x or get into any type of x envronment with a non root user fails
<ogra> zenwhen: what does: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<zenwhen> startx gdm
<zenwhen> no
<zenwhen> starts gdm
<zenwhen> when I try to log in as a user
<zenwhen> it fails
<ogra> zenwhen: got a .xsession in your homedir ?
<zenwhen> Nothing that equals suing a graphical envoronment as a user works.
<zenwhen> yes
<cenerentola> ogra: hi my love
<ogra> zenwhen: is something in it ?
<zenwhen> wait
<zenwhen> no i dont
<zenwhen> not in the users homedir
<ogra> cenerentola: hi, what happened ? seen your mail
<zenwhen> I cant start an x session as a user
<sch1fo> guys
<cenerentola> ahh... well i smart-upgraded warty2warty
<zenwhen> so it makes sense not to have a .xsession
<sch1fo> how can i boot without starting x?
<cenerentola> and all went drowning in the dark
<sch1fo> cause i need to edit my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<sch1fo> but x wont work when i boot up
<sch1fo> always get a black screen
<ogra> zenwhen: startx needs one, try: echo "xterm" >> .xsession
<Matt|> sch1fo, after going black doesn't it go to the console?
<sch1fo> no
<Matt|> ouch
<sch1fo> it just stops and gives me a black screen after "starting gnome"
<sch1fo> cant do anything, when i press off button on pc, starts to reboot
<cenerentola> matt: mind your gf cozzz. HERE WE ARE THE ASS-POUNDERS... na nannanaaa naaaaaaaaa
<Matt|> sch1fo, are you able to edit any files at all?
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, boot in runlevel 1
<sch1fo> no
<sch1fo> g3r, how
<Matt|> g3r4rd0, he can't edit any files
<sch1fo> how can i edit files when it goes to x automatically when it boots up
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, reboot your machine, when grub appears press e
<sch1fo> then what
<Matt|> ok
<ogra> zenwhen: if that doesnt work: mv .xsession .xinitrc
<mjr> hmm, half-victory; DRI only works for me with a single-head configuration :/
<sch1fo> then what
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, then press e again and add 1, after that press b to boot that kernel in runlevel 1
<Treenaks> mjr: didn't XINERAMA disable DRI only on old versions of X?
<mjr> Treenaks, apparently it's a limitation of the radeon dri driver
<sch1fo> did that, now its booting windows
<Treenaks> mjr: too bad :(
<mjr> "(WW) RADEON(0): Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present.
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, hehehe tell me what entries you have in grub
<sch1fo> initially, i have fedora core, and windows
<mjr> Treenaks, yeah, but could be worse... Can start another X server for games.
<mjr> just can't irc at the same time ;I
<sch1fo> then when i press e, i have rootnoverify(hd0,0) and chainloader +1
<Treenaks> :P
<Matt|> cenerentola, you can't go around calling yourself cindarella and talk about ass-pounders
<Treenaks> mjr: or you could switch to Nethack
<cenerentola> matt: aahhhaa ahaha aha ah a... not funny
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, when in grub after reboot, look for a line like this: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8-1.3-386 (or 686)
<mjr> well, I _do_ mostly play 5 or more, which kinda doesn't require dri, but sometimes one wants a quick tuxracer ;)
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, go to that line, press "e"
<Treenaks> mjr: http://bbspot.com/News/2003/02/ati_ascii.html
<sewoyl> I'm still stuck with my screen refresh rate problem! Ho w can I install the nv driver ??
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, then look for a line like /vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hda? ro quiet splash, press "e" again
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, add to this line a number one at the end, press "enter" and then press "b"
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, that's all ;)
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> cenerentola, use my whole nick when replying to me, that way the line is highlighted
<epod> Could someone help me out with setting up a nice splash screen for my boot up like the livecd has?  Is there some sort of package I need to install to have that?
<Matt|> can someone recommend me a gallery making program?
<Matt|> lodju - Photo organizer and web gallery maker
<Matt|> gallery - a web-based photo album written in php
<Matt|> galrey - Command line image gallery generator. It also makes thumbnails.
<Matt|> igal - online image gallery generator
<Matt|> those are the options
<Treenaks> Matt|: gphoto can do it as well, in the gui
<sch1fo> g3r4rd0, thanks for the help, please stand by
<Matt|> is it easy and nice and clean?
<g3r4rd0> ok
<jovian> why doesn't ubuntu appear on distrowatch anymore?
<Matt|> jovian, it is there
<Treenaks> Matt|: yes, try it, it's under graphics in the menu
* g3r4rd0 needs some help configuring cdrecord
<Matt|> Treenaks, i need to install it methinks
<Treenaks> Matt|: it's in a default ubunti unstall
<Treenaks> ubuntu
<Matt|> Treenaks, i guess i removed it
<Treenaks> oh wait
<Treenaks> gphoto i something else
<Treenaks> *whistle*
<Treenaks> it's gthumb, sorry
<Matt|> k
<jovian> im there now and its not appearing ive hit refresh several times
* jovian is puzzled
<Treenaks> Matt|: it can also read from cameras and do basic operations (rotation, etc.) on the iamges
<Treenaks> jovian: where are you?
<Matt|> cool thanks Treenaks
<jovian> looking at distro watch otherwise in minnesota usa
<jovian> its not a big deal just thought I would see how its doing
<Matt|> Treenaks, how is it done in gthumb?
<jovian> if its there for the rest of you its good
<Matt|> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<Matt|> 16th most clicked
<jovian> I got it finally don't know what was going on
<jovian> thanks
<epod> Can anyone tell me or direct me to instructions on how to get a nice splash screen during my boot up, instead of the text scroll?
<Treenaks> Matt|: hmm, it used to be possibl
<Treenaks> e
<[mirak] > matt|, that is for the last 6 months........4 or 5th place for this month
<Matt|> Treenaks, can't see anything
<g3r4rd0> someone knew that kernel 2.6.8 has problems with burning cd's???
<Treenaks> Matt|: I was looking just now, I think it has been removed :(
<mjr> Treenaks, hmh, glxinfo says "Mesa DRI R200 20020827 AGP 1x TCL"; would you guess that a DRI upgrade would make the dual head dri work?
<mjr> ...if the XFree contains a version from 2002
<Treenaks> mjr: dunno, don't really know anything about dri
<mjr> righto
<mjr> might just try it, though my lazy ass hurts at the thought of compiling stuff (they don't seem to provide amd64 binaries...)
<Matt|> how come when i open an xterm i can't use the up arrow to use commands from previous sessions? Can I change this?
<zenwhen> hey
<zenwhen> I got ubuntu installed and X going
<zenwhen> but firefox wont run
<[mirak] > that's odd.........frexh install?
<zenwhen> unless i sudo it
<zenwhen> I can run it as a user
<[mirak] > is it the default install version....or did you install another?
<Matt|> [mirak] , me?
<[mirak] > Matt|, no......zenwhen
<Matt|> k
<zenwhen> its what came with warty
<[mirak] > Matt|, why ...you have issues as well?
<zenwhen> i havent installed anything as of yet
<Matt|> a small one :)
<[mirak] > Matt|, in a nwewb....but ill ty to help....shoot
<zenwhen> arg
<Matt|> how come when i open an xterm i can't use the up arrow to use commands from previous sessions? Can I change this?
<zenwhen> it just wont open
<zenwhen> unless i sudo
<wimpy> hello
<Treenaks> zenwhen: could you do "ls -l ~/.ICEauthority" ?
<[mirak] > Matt|, your question about xterm??..........i cant really help.....but I don't think (dont THINK) that you can do that.......being as the session is clossed, not just minimiaed, or put to sleep......basically it is restarted
<zenwhen> what
<Matt|> damn sorry
<Matt|> it is gnome-terminal i am using
<zenwhen> Treenaks, is this for the firefox question?
<Matt|> but in the past i have always been able to use the up arrow
<zenwhen> I have x working now.
<zenwhen> But firefox wont run as a user
<Treenaks> zenwhen: ah ok...
<zenwhen> It seem a lot of permissions stuff is messed up
<Treenaks> zenwhen: and if you 'move aside' your .mozilla directory?
<[mirak] > Matt|, I honestly don't know........that is just what I THINK
<zenwhen> Ive had nothing but trouble with permissions since i got ubintu running
<Treenaks> zenwhen: and check the output of 'ps ax' for firefox
<zenwhen> move aside?
<Treenaks> zenwhen: tht's strange, I haven't had any permission troubles
<zenwhen> what do you mean by that
<Treenaks> zenwhen: mv .mozilla .mozilla_outoftheway
<Treenaks> basically, making ffox think it's been removed, but you can return it if necessary
<g3r4rd0> zenwhen, find $HOME -user root, if there's a file that belongs to root, change it to be yours
<AlohaWolf> is it possible to set up dual headedness on a Radeon 9200 without using the ATi Driver?
<Scognito> hi all
<Zimpee> i wrote my ubuntu to another disk. i says the same, problems with bsdutils and the base-system install. now?
<g3r4rd0> Zimpee, maybe i can help you, what's your problem?
<Zimpee> i'vbe downloaded ubuntu 4.10 The Warty Warthog. wrote the cd from the ISO file, booted the disk. It said, that bsdutils cannot be found, maybe i burned the CD too fast. i wrote another disc, but the same problem i got
<Zimpee> -b
<g3r4rd0> Zimpee, did you check the iso's md5?
<Zimpee> didn't yet
<Treenaks> try that
<Treenaks> :)
<q2> Scooby Smoke A Dooby Will Doo!
<cyrus-tc> Zimpee, vmware?
<Zimpee> [how to in windows?] 
<g3r4rd0> Zimpee, check the md5 in windows you ask??
<g3r4rd0> Zimpee, i dunno
<Zimpee> :)
<Zimpee> not vmware
<bugz_> hello all
<g3r4rd0> hello
<Zimpee> hi
<sch1fo> g3r4rd0, i dont know what the problem is
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, what happened?
<sch1fo> just opened /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<sch1fo> and it is set to driver "nv"
<sch1fo> and identifier is my correct video card
<sch1fo> but i still cant boot up in x
<sch1fo> everytime it boots up I get a black screen right after it says "starting gnome display manager"
<Matt|> for anyone asking themselves whether I found a nice gallery creator: galrey is awesome
<g3r4rd0> mmm use lynx and mutt from now on...hehe just kidding...
<Treenaks> Matt|: I'm still going for my own home-brew CGI script, but that's just vanity :P
<Treenaks> Matt|: http://foodfight.org/download/photo
<bugz_> i got trouble installing ubuntu in my box. can anyone give me the entry of ubuntu in grub file... pls
<[mirak] > matt|, what do you mean by gallery?...like a photo gallery?
<Xenguy> Hi... given that Ubuntu runs Gnome by default, is there a minimum (or recommended) hardware requirement?
<[mirak] > Matt|, if so......photoshop has a pretty nice photo gallery creator..........if that is available to you
<ficusplanet> Xenguy, 256MB RAM, ~300Mhz CPU is what I would recommend
<Xenguy> ficusplanet: tx
<[mirak] > xenguy, you can get away with less ream than that
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, i dunno much about configuring X, sorry
<Treenaks> Xenguy: on my 192M, 600MHz laptop it runs smoothly
<[mirak] > xenguy, also xfce4 is apt-getable
<bugz_> anybody... pls!
<hapo> is ubuntu lighter than fedora?
<Treenaks> Xenguy: but I wouldn't go <350MHz myself
<ficusplanet> hapo, yeah
<hapo> imo fedora is too bloated
* Xenguy nods
<Treenaks> bugz_: just use the installer CD
<g3r4rd0> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-3-686
<g3r4rd0> root		(hd0,0)
<g3r4rd0> kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<g3r4rd0> initrd		/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-686
<g3r4rd0> savedefault
<g3r4rd0> boot
<hapo> what about localization support? does it have e.g. the finnish l10n packages for gnome?
<Treenaks> hapo: all languages for gnome are included afaik
<bugz_> Treenaks: i just need to add it up in my mandrake grub
<Treenaks> even for OOo if available
<g3r4rd0> bugz_, that's what you needed??
<hapo> i have a member in my family that doesn't understand english much
<Treenaks> and maybe even for the 'zilla family
<bugz_> g3r4rd0: thanks a lot
<sch1fo> g3r4rd0, you're the only one who has a clue, you have to help me
<hapo> Treenaks: but some things in the gnome ui seem to have been modified for ubuntu. have they been translated?
<Zimpee> hm
<Treenaks> hapo: don't know
<Zimpee> md5 sums doesn't match
<hapo> for me it's all the same but for the other person this matters quite much :)
<g3r4rd0> Zimpee, bingo!!
<Zimpee> yeah g3r4rd0 :)
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, ok... gimme a sec
<Matt|> omg
* Matt| reads up
<Matt|> fedora is like "recommended 256MB RAM"
<Zimpee> another question: on the official site, under warty-release-install-i386.iso is the latest? (RC?)
<Zimpee> ahh
<Zimpee> so i can't speak
<Zimpee> under that name
<hapo> Matt|: and what is the requirement for ubuntu then?
<sch1fo> thanks
<Matt|> Zimpee, warty is the latest and only
<Zimpee> aren't there any RC-s?
<Matt|> Zimpee, you can update when the install is done
<Zimpee> right
<Matt|> Zimpee, it asks you if you want to
<Zimpee> thanks for all
<Zimpee> bye
<Matt|> hapo, dunno
<Matt|> but fedora is far too heavy
<camden> good morning everyone.
<Matt|> hapo, i'm sure you'll be fine on 128 or even less
<iz> good evening camden
<hapo> ok
<bugz_> g3r4rd0: what is that savedefault come from? (is that save file)?
<camden> iz: still 11:26 am here.
<iz> 21.27 here :)
<[mirak] > hapo, don't forget that you don't have to use gnome, if you are low on ram try a different WM (dm....havent quite figure out the difference yet)
<Matt|> display manager just starts your session
<hapo> [mirak] : i'm not low on ram but i still dislike bloatness quite much
<Matt|> hapo, do you use icewm?
<hapo> maybe i shouldn't have to but fedora is a waste of memory :)
<Matt|> lovely and slim, but great
<mirak> help me
<mirak> lol
<camden> i'm bored. any fun projects you all could suggest I play with?
<hapo> maybe i should try that
<mirak> I am in xchat-text mode
<mirak> I have a problem with gnome
<mirak> it won't start
<Matt|> lol
<[mirak] > Matt|, thnx...but I meant DE.....i don't really know the diff between a DE and  WM
<Matt|> error?
<camden> iz: where are you at?
<Matt|> how many miraks are there in here?
<hapo> if anyone can give me enlighten me about ubuntu's translation support, i would be delighted.
<camden> asia?
<mirak> in fact the real problem is that I have n loopback interface
<Matt|> are you two people?
<iz> camden, netherlands, europe
<[mirak] > Matt|, just 2 of us
<g3r4rd0> bugz_, it is supposed to force reboot in the previous configuration, i dunno how it works
<camden> iz: neato. I'm in alaska, USA
<Matt|> oh god that is confusing
<g3r4rd0> bugz_, that's what grub documentation says
<mirak> Matt no, he is dumb to take a similar pseudonyme, but we managed to have an agreemant
<Matt|> mirak, have you rebooted
<Matt|> lol
<mirak> no I don't
* iz is going to get some sleep must wake up tommorow at 6.00
<Matt|> if not, try /etc/init.d/network restart
<mirak> should I reboot ?
<mirak> ok
<Matt|> you will lose connection
<camden> oops, gotta run, folks. see you all later.
<mirak> still no loopback
<bugz_> g3r4rd0: where can i find that docs?
<mirak> I guess I must add it in /etc/network/interface or something
<g3r4rd0> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<mirak> &
<bugz_> g3r4rd0: thanks again bro.
<g3r4rd0> ;) ok
<mirak> mmm sorry, I don't even know in wich chanel I am, I see two channel output
<Matt|> Mirak is it not in there?
<epod> Can anyone tell me or direct me to instructions on how to get a nice splash screen during my boot up, instead of the text scroll?
<Matt|> /etc/network/interface?
<Matt|> epod, awwww
<epod> Matt|, :(
<mirak> Matt I see the outpu
<Matt|> you don't need that stuff
<mirak> Matt yes
<Matt|> mirak, you should have lo in /etc/network/interface
<epod> Matt|, yes I do!
* epod cries
<Matt|> auto lo
<Matt|> iface lo inet loopback
<Matt|> does ubuntu have a splash screen?
<mirak> could you give me the line to add loopback ?
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, try this: DEBUG_XFREE86_PACKAGE=yes XF86FORCEPROBE=yes dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<ys> hey
<sch1fo> where exactly though
<daniels> Matt|: not yet, hoary, in the faq, etc
<Matt|> kewl
<hapo> is there a web page where i can look at what packages are included in ubuntu?
<Matt|> hapo, yes there is
<daniels> sch1fo: specifically, DEBUG_XFREE86_PACKAGE=yes XF86FORCEPROBE=yes sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Matt|> hang on
<epod> Matt|, the livecd does
<hapo> thanks
<daniels> hapo: not really yet, but 'everything' is a pretty decent approximation
<g3r4rd0> hapo, http:/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<hapo> ok
<epod> Matt|, and I want it! My friends all mock me for my ugly text startup ;)
<Matt|> daniels, there is one
<sch1fo> daniels, g3r4rd0, command line?
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, yes
<Matt|> lol
<sch1fo> k
<Matt|> epod, change friends
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, and dont forget sudo, like daniels says ;)
<daniels> sch1fo: yah
<epod> Matt|, I think it's easier to get the splash screen.
<sch1fo> k
<mirak> [5~[5~
<epod> but no-one here seems to have any idea how to do it
<mirak> help
<epod> heh
<Matt|> damn where is that package list
<daniels> Matt|: are you thinking of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Contents-i386.gz ?
<daniels> epod: it's not written yet, but it will be done for hoary
<Matt|> daniels, bob2 made a list and posted it today
<Matt|> but forgot to add a link to the faq
<daniels> pitti: hello!
<daniels> pitti: new radeon driver, http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xorg/radeon_drv.o
<daniels> pitti: should work with just plain usefwpll -- please try various combinations of that and usefbdev
<daniels> pitti: might make things better, hopefully shouldn't make anything worse
<sch1fo> i dont think i have a password set for root
<ys> how come i didn't set a root password in the install for ubuntu?
<sch1fo> never asked me during install
<ys> how can i become root?
<shaver> sudo
<Matt|> daniels, not sure if you saw/answered my question earlier, as i got abruptly disconnected. What version of xorg are you working on, latest one?
<ys> sudo isn't working
<Matt|> hapo for the time being: http://egads.ertius.org/~rob/ubuntu_packages.txt
<daniels> pitti: Option "DynamicClocks" will also give you a shitload of battery life
<daniels> Matt|: 6.8.1, yah
<Matt|> daniels, k thanks
<Matt|> ys why isn't sudo working? what is the error?
<epod> daniels, oh ok
<daniels> pitti: maybe forcing Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,CRT" (or maybe TMDS,CRT) will let you hotplug a monitor
<daniels> Matt|: fabbione and I have a set of working packages, but they just need some more testing and love first ... we are hoping for a public release within the next few days, stay tuned
<Matt|> daniels, i will you can be sure :)
<Matt|> i won't update to hoary until you release em
<Matt|> but I am also willing to wait :)
<daniels> pitti: so yeah, give that a play and drop me a /msg (so it doesn't get lost in scrollback) with any feedback :) hopefully the new fwpll stuff (pulls values for the second pll also) works good
<ys> it's not giving me an error, sorry
<Matt|> ys: type sudo -s and then enter your USER password
<ys> Matt| may i message you quickly please?
<daniels> ah, rsync's actually finished now.  i'm going to stop making a liar of myself and leave.  'night all.
<Matt|> daniels, is there any chance of getting someone to make an nvu package for ubuntu?
<Matt|> ys, sure
<Matt|> daniels, is there a request page?
* g3r4rd0 stills having problems with cdrecord
<NewComer> how can I prevent Gnome from mounting my CDs and DVDs?
<bwlang> Matt|: i just installed nvu on a mac ... it was pretty buggy... fails to upload bkgrnd images, loses images periodically ... i'm not sure if it's better for linux but i can't recommend it.
<g3r4rd0> NewComer, Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Removable media... i think
<Matt|> g3r4rd0, does it work in nautilus-cd-burner
<bugz_> NewComer: remove it in your /etc/fstab
<Matt|> bwlang, ok thanks for telling me
<Matt|> bwlang, i still wanna try it out tho
<g3r4rd0> Matt|, mmm i didnt test it there... just using cdrecord in the command line
<hojit> I am intrested in ubuntu and want to get peoples oppenions on the sata support
<bwlang> Matt|: can't hurt to try it...
<Matt|> g3r4rd0, give it a try. Was the speed the problem?
<g3r4rd0> Matt|, that's exactly the problem, it says speed=346.5x
<bwlang> hojit: sata is in the kernel... so i don't think its support will vary by distribution.
<bwlang> hojit: since warty uses a recent kernel i suspect it'll work fint.
<hojit> well it would becouse what moduals would be loaded
<bwlang> s/fint/fine/
<hojit> i have had issue with the 2.6.8.1 kernel
<Matt|> g3r4rd0, try nautilus
<NewComer> g3r4rd0, thx
<ubll> I have a problem.
<hojit> the 2.6.7
<Matt|> g3r4rd0, i don't know cdrecord but i believe it accepts a "speed" argumnt
<hojit> seems to work better
<g3r4rd0> Matt|, ok, thxs
<ubll> Ubuntu has suddenly stopped detecting my PCI sound card.
<Matt|> nooooooo
<bwlang> hojit: i'm not 100% sure but it don't think it makes any sense to load a low level driver like for a hard drive  as a module... anybody have a link with the warty kernel .config ?
<g3r4rd0> Matt|, yes it does, but the problem persists
<ubll> If I use the command "modprobe snd-cmipci" sound will work.
<ubll> What and why??
<g3r4rd0> Matt|, i will try nautilus now
<hypa7ia> hey boys and girls, i'm tying to help a friend install ubuntu on an older thinkpad.  knoppix and ubuntu live boot fine, but the warty install chokes on the base install with "no logical volumes found" around 1/3 of the way through.  is this likely a hardware issue?  we tried booting vga=771 noapic nolapic
<hypa7ia> (sorry about the flood :-) )
<SuperQ> hrm
<SuperQ> sounds like a problem with the drive in the machine
<ubll> Anyone know what I should do about this?
<SuperQ> hypa7ia: how "old" is it?
<hypa7ia> that's what we were thinking... likely cdrom... it is an older machine and all
<SuperQ> no
<SuperQ> hard drive
<hypa7ia> SuperQ: it's a T20, so prolly 5 yrs?
<hypa7ia> P3, 700
<SuperQ> if live works, but install doesn't.. it's a hard drive problem
<SuperQ> yea
<hypa7ia> ahh, an excellent point
<Striss> have you tried running fdisk and destroying the partitions?
<SuperQ> I have a T21
<hypa7ia> cuz it had mandrake 10 fine, and an install of 10.1 failed...
<SuperQ> hypa7ia: yea.. if you don't care about the data on it.. try "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=1024"
<SuperQ> hypa7ia: from a knoppix CD
<hypa7ia> arrighty
<SuperQ> hypa7ia: that will totaly wipe the boot sector, and partition table
<hypa7ia> cool
<SuperQ> should be nice and clean
<SuperQ> you also may want to run badblocks on it
<NewComer> can't umount the cd coz device is busy and right clicking on the desktop icon and chosing eject doesn't work either
<SuperQ> see if it's going bad
<hypa7ia> cool
<SuperQ> read the man page for badblocks.. it might give you a clue
<hypa7ia> yeah, that makes sense, with the previous install working and then MDK 10.1 not working
<jcole> after alot of agonizing googling i can't figure out how to install the sun java sdk 1.5 deb... anyone know how to this?
<SuperQ> yea.. do you get any DMA errors?
<ubll> Ubuntu isn't finding my PCI sound card. If I type in "modprobe snd-cmipci" then sound will work. Why is this? How can I make it detect it on boot? And why the heck did it just suddenly start doing it??
<epod> How do I change my default program for opening .ogg files from totem-xine to xmms?
<g3r4rd0> Matt|, somewhere i read that there's a problem with kernel 2.6.8 and burning cds
<ubll> epod: right click on the .ogg file and choose "open with" and type in xmms
<Matt|> g3r4rd0, maybe, but i have not had problems
<epod> ubll, I did that... the next one I clicked still opened with totem
<Matt|> g3r4rd0, no luck with nautilus?
<g3r4rd0> Matt|, nop
<zenwhen> You know... Ubuntu is pretty rokkin 8)
<hypa7ia> SuperQ: no dma errors, no
<hypa7ia> zenwhen: agreed!
<g3r4rd0> Matt|, can you gimme your /etc/default/cdrecord file??
<zenwhen> Once I got past the annyance of it not liking dilaup or my GF6800
<epod> ok, I got it to work now
<zenwhen> Its a-ok
<ubll> epod, great
<sch1fo> g3r4rd0, still doesnt work, this is bad
<ubll> Could someone help me with my sound card issue?
<sch1fo> g3r4rd0, when i install fedora on this same laptop, it works fine, boots into x windows
<sch1fo> g3r4rd0, what if i install fedora, and then copy the Xconfig file, and then reinstall ubuntu, and overwrite the xconfig file
<g3r4rd0> sch1fo, fedora uses xorg, ubuntu uses xfree86
<sch1fo> shit
<sch1fo> cant i use ubuntu with xorg
<hypa7ia> soon, when it gets into hoary
<sch1fo> why not now
<jordi> sch1fo: well, they are working on the migration
<Matt|> g3r4rd0, pm
<Matt|> patience child
<sch1fo> well what if i use this guy's file: http://www.mikehardy.net/linux_latitude_d800/XF86Config
<Matt|> although you can use your xorg.conf to help you when setting up your XF86COnfig-4
<ubll> Ubuntu has suddenly stopped detecting my sound card. I've made no changed to my system at all. If I type in "modprobe snd-cmipci" my sound will start working. How can I fix this?
<Matt|> ubll, the hotplug script is working properly?
<ubll> Matt} Yes
<Matt|> ubll, you can add that module to /etc/modules i guess
<ubll> It has also stopped working with other distros. But it works fine in windows
<epod> ubll, add snd-cmipci to /etc/modules
<g3r4rd0> Matt|, ok thanks... mine looks exact the same, it is atapi your cdrw??
<jcole> never mind, i think i've got it... apt-get source sunjdk1.5... the using the binary, repackage
<ubll> Ok thanks guys
<Matt|> g3r4rd0, dunno i haven't really used it yet
<Matt|> atapi i think
<epod> curse the lack of eyecandy splash screen on an otherwise flawless distro!
<jcole> ubll: other distros quit working too?
* epod cries ;)
<Matt|> epod, stop whinging
<ubll> jcole: Yes but they work with the "modprobe snd-cmipci" command
<epod> Matt|, but it's fun :D ah well, ok
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> :p
<kstraka> hey guys, how do enable the root user?  I need to do something in which sudo won't do the job
<ubll> The whole thing is confusing
<g3r4rd0> sudo passwd root
<don-o> is there a page that will help me determine if this old PowerPC 9500 will run Ubuntu?
<zack_> hey I have a question
<zack_> sorry if I am interrupting anything
<Matt|> kstraka, what do you need to do?
<ubll> jcole, any ideas?
<kstraka> I'm running a shell script that +
<Matt|> zack_, nope
<Matt|> sudo is not good enough?
<Matt|> it gives you the same permissions no?
<ogra> zack_: they wont let you interrupt, they'll just answer inbetween ;)
<kstraka> Matt: I'm running a shell script that changes the owner on a bunch of files, and it gives me a bunch of crap if I don't actually do it from the root account
<Matt|> kstraka, have you tried "sudo -s"
<kstraka> What's the -s switch do?
<Matt|> gives you root
<Matt|> try it, without any other command
<Matt|> matt@kallisto:~ $ sudo -s
<Matt|> root@kallisto:~ #
<kstraka> ah, thanks.  Sorry for the nweb question.
<ubll> or just open a root terminal
<zack_> ok, I just downloaded the .gz of xMule and I want to install it. When I do the shell installation it tells me to copy libwx_gtk-2.4.so to usr/lib and I dont have the permisiion to write do the folder. How do I get the root permissions to write to files?
<ubll> open root terminal and type in nautilus
<ubuntu-geek> ok got a font question... is it best to set the DPI in the gnome font settints equal to the out put of "xdpyinfo | grep dots" ?
<kstraka> hmm, that wasn't it.  It's claiming that "root.apache" is not a valid group.....hmmm
<Matt|> zack_, but there is a package built for ubuntu for xmule
<ogra> zack_: there is a ubuntu package for xmule !
<ogra> Matt|: ;)
<zack_> oooo
<zack_> ok
<zack_> sorry then
* Matt| competes with ogra|bot
<zack_> thanks!
<epod> I wish k3b worked properly in gnome
<epod> how am I to burn audiocds or video dvds. :/
<zack_> apt-get install xmule ?
<Matt|> zack_, if you wanna search: do "apt-cache search package"
<Matt|> zack_, yup :)
<ogra> Matt|: you will win until i got the burner autodetect working ;)
<zack_> thanks matt!
<Matt|> epod, xcdroast does audio cds i think
<homeas> hi.  I can't get a java plugin to work in ubuntu.  there are five directories in /usr/lib/moz*/plugins, all of them contain symlinks to one of the java plugins, but about:plugins doesn't show them even though strace shows it is accessing the files.
<kstraka> zack Matt: I was using apt-file search, and it said that didn;t exist.  No wonder....
<Matt|> ogra, no, as you know more answers
<epod> Matt|, what about video dvds? hm.
<homeas> anyone an idea ?
<Matt|> epod, haven't tried it
<epod> k
<Matt|> i don't have a dvdr
<ficusplanet> epod, and rhythmbox cvs has easy-to-use cd burning.
<epod> hm ok
<ogra> Matt|: but i'm inattentive.... good chance ;)
<[mirak] > Matt|, I coulda swore you were leaving?
<Matt|> nope
<Matt|> [mirak] , didn't you go to work?
<Matt|> it's evenin here
<Matt|> i'm not going anyplace
<SmokingFire> ficusplanet: does it also have cd ripping?
<[mirak] > Matt|, ive been at work all day.......i just thought you said you were going....to bed, something.....idk..sorry
<ficusplanet> Well, sound-juicer is integrated with it to an extent.
<zack_> hey guys... sorry.
<zack_> i have another problem
<ficusplanet> SmokingFire, There is also a burning patch floating around for muine.
<zack_> When i sudo apt-get install xmule it says it cannot be found
<zack_> I did the update too
<Matt|> zack_, you need more repositories maybe
<zack_> how do i do that?
<Matt|> edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment universe
<g3r4rd0> zack_, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SmokingFire> ficusplanet: well, I'm not looking for burning. Just nice ripping like ripping and playing at the seem time, more settings for codecs however not as advanced (or tedious) as grip.
<SmokingFire> Just nice Ripping like Itunes, real and other major win app....
<Matt|> ugh
<zack_> do I just take universe of of the repositories?
<epod> What's this about 2.6.8 having a memory leak that makes writing audio cd's impossible?
<Matt|> zack_ take away the # in front of the universe lines
<zack_> k
<zack_> ughhh.... it wont let me
<Matt|> is there a page which explains how to make an ubuntu package from source
<Matt|> zack_, as root
<zack_> how do I get root?
<cyrus-tc> zack_, sudo
<ficusplanet> SmokingFire, You might want to check out goobox or sound-juicer-2 (once rburton gets to work on it).
<Matt|> i like grip :)
<cyrus-tc> "sudo su -" or "sudo <insert your command here>" ;)
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<zack_> thanks
<keknehv> How do I activate the root account after I install ubuntu?
<zack_> is there a way to login as root so I can change it?
<keknehv> grrrr... I don't have the root password, even though I installed this thing!
<Matt|> keknehv, no need: you can use sudo to get root
<CraHan> hi, anyone here who uses ubuntu on an ibook?
<Matt|> keknehv, the password is the password of the first user you made
<CraHan> it all works fine, except that I can't find the correct keyboard layout in X
<ys> what is a direct connect client i can use w/ ubuntu?
<Matt|> direct connect?
<Espectro> hi, i ordered 10 of those free warty cd's
<keknehv> but it is asking me for a password in sudo
<Espectro> when do they start shipping?
<[mirak] > soon
<eruditus> Hi - My menus don't update automatically when I install apps using Synaptic. How can I update the menus manually?
<ficusplanet> keknehv, you user's password
<ficusplanet> eruditus, killall gnome-panel
<Espectro> [mirak] , will we be notified by email?
<eruditus> (I don't mean right-clicking ... There has to be a command-line command to do that...)
<keknehv> OHHH...
<ys> Matt| - it's a file sharing program, we have a server @ my school that uses it
<Matt|> Espectro, it takes 2 weeks
<[mirak] > Espectro, I would assume by snail mail...when they show at your door
<Matt|> ys, what is the server
<eruditus> ficusplanet, you're kidding, right?
<ys> download right from people's computers.  it's so fast
<Matt|> Espectro, check the topic
<ficusplanet> eruditus, nope
<ys> can only access it if you're on the network
<zack_> what command do I need to use to edit my sources.list
<ys> it's ruxan.com
<ys> you can check the website
<Matt|> ys, there are so many file serving progs
<eruditus> ficusplanet, what, so I end all the processes of the gnome panel just to get my menus?
<Matt|> zack_, maybe better to use the GUI
<ubll> zack_ you can use "nano" in the terminal
<ubll> lol or not
<ficusplanet> eruditus, it restarts when you kill it.
<Matt|> zack_, you can use computer --> system config --> synaptic
<Matt|> or nano as ubll says
<[mirak] > zack_, or sudo gedit <path to the file>
<zack_> thanks
<eruditus> ficusplanet, ok. So, say I just installed Lyx - that would then show up in the menus? Also - can I do this from the root console?
<epod> Is it true that kernel 2.6.8 has a memory leak that makes writing audio cd's impossible?
<ficusplanet> I'm not sure if lyx would go in the GNOME menu, but yes, you can kill the panel from the root console.
<ubll> epod, I somehow doubd that
<ubll> doubt^
<Matt|> eruditus, unfortunately there are many programs in ubuntu which do not get added automatically to the gnome menu
<epod> ubll, the k3b site claims such is the case :/
<santo_> epod, i think so
<Matt|> eruditus, on the plus side, you can add them manually
<ubll> epod, really :(
<CraHan> dang it...
<epod> So the default kernel for warty is all broken :(
<eruditus> Matt|, *sigh* - the thing I'm trying to avoid...
<ficusplanet> epod, I've written audio cds with 2.6.8.  Just need to be root.
<zack_> alright, i took the #'s out of all of the universe things and this is my error message E: Type 'Uncomment' is not known on line 7 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<zack_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Matt|> epod, maybe it was solved in 2.6.8.1
<CraHan> don't think ubuntu PPC has a keyboard layout on board for a be-latin1 keyboard on an ibook
<CraHan> kinda annoying
<ys> does anyone know a direct connect client for ubuntu?
<epod> ficusplanet, Hm. I see.
<eruditus> Matt|, just had problems with adding Koffice to the menus - manually. Took ages...
<Matt|> zack_, delete the word "uncomment"
<ys> is ubuntu debian based?
<Matt|> zack_, i used that descriptively
<ficusplanet> ys, yeah, read the faq
<Matt|> ys yup
<ubll> ys, Can you not use the regular old "direct connect" client
<epod> ficusplanet, so if I install k3b, I'm going to want to chmod +s it? (iirc..)
<ficusplanet> epod, yeah
<ubll> what does "iirc" mean?
<ficusplanet> if i remember correctly
<ubll> thank you
<mirak> [mirak]  each time somebody prompt you, I am called, that's annoying
<santo_> ficusplanet, like sudo cdrecord ..., i tried that and didnt work
<ficusplanet> santo_, works for me, sorry
<CervAnteZ> hi all
<santo_> why i cant change my nick to g3r4rd0?????
<CervAnteZ> Please help, nothing works anymore since i installed gnome-volume-manager(and more importantly UDEV)!
<Matt|> CraHan, if it doesn't, file a bug and hopefully they will add it
<CraHan> well I found one that's rather close
<ficusplanet> CervAnteZ, What do you mean "since you installed them"?  They are default.
<CraHan> just a few keys missing
<fissy> hi, coming from gentoo what are the equivalents of "rc-status" and "rc-update add service default"
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> fissy, i have been doing it manually
<mirak> is there a way to graphically add partitions in fstab ?
<fissy> manually?
<Matt|> fissy, making links in rc2.d for startup
<fissy> oh right
<mirak> fissy: auto
<fissy> auto?
<CervAnteZ> ficusplanet, i installed ubuntu using debootstrap
<mirak> I tried install qtparted but there is a dependency problem
<ficusplanet> CervAnteZ, What do you mean by "nothing works"?
<CervAnteZ> ficusplanet, wont boot up completely anymore
<ficusplanet> completely?
<CervAnteZ> ficusplanet, mount gives segfaults all over
<CervAnteZ> ficusplanet, lots of rc script failures
<fissy> Matt|, i guess manually works, though not ideal imo. to stop postfix loading at boot (why why why?) i would delete the symlink from rc2.d?
<Matt|> fissy, no not ideal
<Matt|> fissy, i would remove the postfix program if i were you
<Matt|> apt-get remove postfix
<ficusplanet> CervAnteZ, Well, that has nothing to do with g-v-m for sure.  Could be/probably is udev related.
<fissy> thats a fair idea, but not the solution Matt| ;-)
<Matt|> fissy, i agree
<Matt|> fissy, i believe there is no other way than those two
<CervAnteZ> ficusplanet, i know, is there a way to reverse whatever the udev package does on installation?
<Matt|> the idea is that people don't need to remove rc.d entries
<Matt|> i guess
* fissy wonders off to look at porting rc-status
<ficusplanet> CervAnteZ, If I remember correctly there is a safe/recovery mode on the boot menu?  Did you try booting into it?  If not, try using it and removing udev, I suppose.
<Matt|> does checkinstall check dependencies?
<Matt|> fissy, :(
<CervAnteZ> ficusplanet, i am talking to you using knoppix, i already purged the udev package, but no success, plus i am unable to reinstall it, since apt-get install wont work without proc
<ficusplanet> CervAnteZ, I'm not sure how I would proceed then.  It seems the easiest route is just a reinstall.  Do you have the capability to install without debootstrap?
<CervAnteZ> ficusplanet, not really because i cannot use the cdburner because i cannot remove the knoppix cd :-)
<dialtone> if I replace warty with hoary in sources.list and do a dist-upgrade will I move to hoary?
<ficusplanet> dialtone, yes
<jcole> how does one tell *why* a package is marked as broken?
<dialtone> should I replace warty with hoary also with universe? (I also heard about multiverse, what is that?)
<ficusplanet> CervAnteZ, Hmm.  I would personally just find a friend with a nice internet connection and a burner.  ;)
<[mirak] > CervAnteZ, where do you live?...i guess I could send you a cd this weekend
<[mirak] > CervAnteZ, as long as you are in the us
<ys> i want to change my apt-get download server. can anyone help?
<[mirak] > does ubuntu have "net-select"???...thats the only way I know how
<[mirak] > ys, try "sudo net select"....but I have no idea if it will work or not..i am on windows box atm..or I would test it
<CervAnteZ> [mirak] , thank you, thats very nice, but since i live in Austria it would take quite a while to get here :-)
<lt_kije> the package is called netselect (no space)
<lt_kije> should be able to apt-get it
<lt_kije> there's also netselect-apt; dunno the difference, really.
<fissy> Matt|, i've marked postfix for removal, it wants to remove a load of other stuff including 'ubuntu base'
<[mirak] > lt_kije, iwas close.....sorry...im anewb...did my best
<lt_kije> :-)
<Matt|> fissy, it's fine
<Matt|> fissy, i've removed it
<dialtone> fine, I like ubuntu
<huhmz> Need help configuring an SMB printer, i get this as status message "Printing: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.5 $ running..." the shared printer is there, i can see it with smbclient -L familjen
<Matt|> ubuntu-base is just meta-package
<dialtone> I went away from debian, to go to gentoo, then, after a year and a half moved to freebsd, since today, in 30 minutes ubuntu was up and running and now updating to hoary
<fissy> ok, there are half a dozen other packages though.... i guess i don't really need mutt hough
<hectorvs> huhmz: im having a prob too, gnome-cups-manager just crashes on me every time i try to set up a printer...
<dialtone> great
* dieman does his first fai ubuntu install.
<huhmz> hectorvs: do you know if one needs SAMBA running on the client (ubuntu) or something like that?
<hectorvs> i dont know, actually
<ficusplanet> Does anybody know if reiser4 will be supported or at least included in hoary?
<Deep7> can anyone comment on how to combat hi IO-Wait percentages is in Top? ie +80% sometimes
<huhmz> Deep7: reduce disk load?
<huhmz> if encrypted partitions are used that adds to it as well
<Calvin> hi all , a quick question.. i am having trouble with my S3 Prosavage Graphics card in XF86 on ubuntu. I read the bug report on the homepage and it says get this upload : Fix with xfree86_4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu24 upload. .... question is .. where do i get it ???
<huhmz> hectorvs: i get that crash now as well!
<huhmz> progress!
<_case> is ndiswrapper in the apt repos?
<lt_kije> ndiswrapper-utils is...
<lt_kije> "user space tools for ndiswrapper"...
<_case> yep
<_case> but the module seems to be amiss
<lt_kije> _case: see if this helps: http://www.holwegner.com/view/364
<hectorvs> huhmz: i dont get the crash anymore, but it doesnt print, hehe... when i print a test page, it appears as if it printed, but nothing actually prints.
<hectorvs> for host use the name of the computer the printer is plugged, only the name, no /
<Calvin> anyone knows where i can get the xfree86_4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu24 PATCH ??
<hectorvs> for the printer, use the name the printer uses for sharing, it should be in --right click -- sharing
<zack_> Hey, I just apt-got GTK-GNUTELLA and I can find it in the Internet or Multimedia tabs. Where is this located?
<huhmz> hectorvs: same here, but do you use the windows name of the computer or the IP ?
<lt_kije> _case: there's also an article on ndiswrapper in the ubuntu wiki (search "ndiswrapper")
<hectorvs> huhmz: windows name of the pc... but still it doesnt print
<_case> lt_kije, will look, TY :)
<huhmz> do you get a status message if you check properties on the printer?
<CraHan> In OSX I had to use alt+( to get the [, any idea how I can get that behaviour in ubuntu?
<CraHan> as things are now I can't get my keyboard to display {} and [] 
<hectorvs> huhmz, i used to, something like NT_ something, but now i dont get anything...
<zack_> Hey, I just apt-got GTK-GNUTELLA and I can find it in the Internet or Multimedia tabs. Where is this located
<huhmz> hectorvs: same here, first NT_SOMETHING_ACCESS_DENIED
<hectorvs> in the username put guest
<lt_kije> zack_: it may not have been added to the GNOME menu -- try logging in again. if that doesn't work, you'll need to add it yourself.
<huhmz> then i got some bullshit about couldnt find samba and now i get nothing
<hectorvs> huhmz: try putting "guest" in the username field
<huhmz> omg praise allah! its printing by god its printing!
<ficusplanet> lt_kije, for future reference, you can just run killall gnome-panel to reload the menus
<huhmz> hectorvs: I used IP for the "computer name", the printer name for the printer name (duh) and guest as account with no password
<lt_kije> ficusplanet: thanks -- I've always just added the item manually. killall would be more elegant. :-)
<CraHan> hmmm... no way to get to the third char on the keyboard :/
<hectorvs> can you access your files through the network?
<huhmz> yes
<huhmz> hectorvs: if you cant see your shares when you do "smbclient -L computer_name" then you have a problem
<Espectro> does ubuntu come with postgres on the cd? according to the wiki, it does, but only libpgsql is included, postgres needs to be downloaded
<looksaus> is there any root-on-software-raid support in ubuntu?
<SuperQ> looksaus: yes
<SuperQ> Espectro: it's probably a download item
<looksaus> SuperQ, nice, now the only thing left is to make it recoginse my CD drive
<looksaus> :)
<looksaus> strange thing happening
<Espectro> SuperQ, that's the point, at least the wiki should say when a package comes with the cd, and which one is available by downloading
<dieman> looksaus: it sort of works, it takes some real hauranging to convinvce the installer to do raid 1 and put lvm on top of it.
<looksaus> oh, that's ok, I don't need lvm
<looksaus> fairly static config...
<kensai> is clock-applet broken in the latest hoary update?
<ficusplanet> Woot. First release of coaster is out.
<Tenniru> Hey, what are the diffirences between the WartyWarthog PPC Preview and the full PPC version?
<zack_> Hi, I posted a few minutes ago about my GTK-GNUTELLA not showing up. I restarted and it still didn't show. Someone gave me an alternative ( to manually add it to the programs list) and I dont know where it is on my HD. Any ideas?
<ficusplanet> Tenniru, lots of package updates.
<lt_kije> zack_: try locate gtk-gnutella
<Tenniru> Ah.
<huhmz> zack_: type "which gtk-gnutella" in a terminal
<Tenniru> How would I go to the preview to the current without losing my stuff?
<Espectro> Tenniru, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<mirak> rythmbox is crappy, it won't load half my mp3's !
<mirak> anyone have this problem ?
<Tenniru> Yes.
<Tenniru> It didn't load ANYTHING for me, and dies when hearing streaming radio.
<huhmz> it crashed for me first time i tried it so xmms for me
<Espectro> rhythmbox is crap
<Tenniru> I strongly reccomend XMMS.
<Espectro> amarok rocks...
<Espectro> it's like a 21st century xmms
<lt_kije> i really like muine -- it's in debian sid but not warty universe.
<Tenniru> I wish RythmBox worked, though. I prefer the iTunes-esque interface over XMMS' Winamp-esque one that I despise so.
<looksaus> dieman, SuperQ, looks as if this i875p chipset bug was mentioned several times before, but not in bugzilla
<Espectro> xmms's based on mpg123, which i pretty old
<lt_kije> it's by the rhythmbox lead -- good looks, nicer functionality, i think.
<looksaus> (no cdrom found)
<ficusplanet> muine is great. There is an ubuntu repo with it, too.
<lt_kije> ficusplanet: which? I just took it off the debian server and installed mono, too...
<looksaus> what info would be needed for a useful bug report?
<ficusplanet> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<looksaus> any url with hints?
<huhmz> Espectro: it's old but it works
<ficusplanet> lt_kije, That has all the major mono apps.
<lt_kije> ficusplanet: thanks...i'll look at it later.
<[Siff] > what app does everyone reccomend for shoutcast streams?
<huhmz> listening or sending?
<lt_kije> ficusplanet: great! i've been looking for a good repo with mono stuff...awesome.
<huhmz> sending = icecast
<[Siff] > listening
<ficusplanet> streamtuner
<[Siff] > or sending if there's a good one
<huhmz> listening works well in xmms
<Tenniru> I would, too, like to know which one would do sending.
<mirak> how do I install amarok ?
<[Siff] > those both in the repositories?
<mirak> I mean it seams there is dependency problems
<Espectro> kde apps have very few dependencies
<Espectro> since this is ubuntu, it will be harder
<Espectro> i really hope ubuntu would become kde centric
<ficusplanet> Espectro, Not going to happen.
<Espectro> i know
<ficusplanet> Use mepis.
<Espectro> gnome is a pain to compile, it is getting dropped out of slackware because of this
<Espectro> kde only needs qt and libxml to compile
<ficusplanet> Espectro, It isn't that hard. Ubuntu released the day of gnome2.8.
<Espectro> yeah i know
<lt_kije> Espectro: gnome is still being provided for slack, just not by the slack lead. dropline does such a good job of it that there's no reason to duplicate the effort.
<Espectro> yeah
<Espectro> in reality, i just prefer konqueror over firefox
<Espectro> because of the speed
<lt_kije> it's not too hard to just do a debian install (using the latest installer) and set up kde.
<Espectro> if konqueror gets in, i am happy
<ShadowHawk> What do I need to put in the synaptic packages repository config to get the development repositories?
<lt_kije> you can "kde-ize" debian pretty easily'
<crimsun> deb-src <...>
<ficusplanet> ShadowHawk, Change warty to hoary throughout sources.list
<Espectro> yeah, i could install it myself, the idea is to "ubuntize" it :)
<crimsun> or do you mean -dev ?
<ShadowHawk> ficusplanet: What about after hoary comes out?  Is there a permanent devel branch, or do I need to change this every release?
<crimsun> for now you'll need to change it every release
<ficusplanet> ShadowHawk, I believe you'll need to change it again in six months, yes.
<zack_> Does anyone know of a program like KARAMBA for Ubuntu?
<b_e_n_z> another interesting VM project... http://xen.sf.net
<ficusplanet> zack_, gdesklets
<Tenniru> It there an online deb repository with FireFox?
<Tenniru> The one in Synaptic Package wants the CD which I don't have.
<dizzy> does ubuntu support xen?
<lt_kije> Tenniru: just modify your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the line that has the cd...
<b_e_n_z> xen supports debian
<ficusplanet> Tenniru, Just uncheck the cdrom line in Settings>>Repository and then click reload in synaptic.
<b_e_n_z> i mean deb package
<b_e_n_z> i mean deb packages
<ShadowHawk> HOLY CRAP
<ShadowHawk> I did the change to Hoary and now I have 1935894888 broken packages
<ShadowHawk> what
<dizzy> I downloaded the xen package but I found only a kernel image and no documentation in it
<crimsun> you shouldn't.
<crimsun> I just dist-upgraded last night
<ShadowHawk> That's what it says at the bottom of synaptic
<crimsun> I can't imagine things having broken in a mere 6 hours.
<ficusplanet> ShadowHawk, click reload
<ShadowHawk> I think it wrapped around the number of broken packages...
<ShadowHawk> ok I hit reload and synaptic crashed
<ShadowHawk> Ok things look fine now
<kensai> I upgraded to hoary and now the clock-applet of gnome is broken. Anyone has the same problem?
<epod> isn't hoary unstable?
<Tenniru> Okay, got it...
<kensai> yep
<kensai> epod: hoary is unstable
<epod> yeah, that'd explain it not working
<carlos> where do i config my smb shares? i know i can probably hit smb.conf or something but is there a gui tool in Ubuntu that does it?
<kensai> epod: is just that I have never used unstable from debian before and don't know about packages broken
<epod> Ubuntu is my first debian experience myself
<Tyche> Does Ubuntu have Ximian for it?
<kensai> epod: mine too
<Espectro> i have tried debian lots of times
<diviy> help  please  were  is  the  best place  to   get  info on  configuring  ubuntu  installed  it  to my laptop  ok but i  havent  a  clue  were to go from there  so  were  can  a  newbie  get  some  easy to understand  faq  and  good help files  please
<kensai> but I like it is just that it is my first broken package
<Espectro> apt-get is way overrated
<ShadowHawk> Synaptic is jawesome
<diviy> can  even  connect to the  net  with it !!!!
<Espectro> synaptic is just a gui for apt-get
<ShadowHawk> Right.  But that makes it wonderous, Espectro
<Espectro> ShadowHawk, apt-get flaws are not in its interface
<Espectro> it's in its backend
<ShadowHawk> diviy: How do you connect to internet?  Are you having modem or network card problems?
<ShadowHawk> Espectro: Well, it's better than RPM, I'll put it at that.
<Espectro> that's your first mistake
<fissy> is it possible to get the latest ximian openoffice in ubuntu without compiling it manuall?
<Espectro> you need to compare apples to apples
<Espectro> rpm compares to dpkg
<kensai> Espectro: Very right
<Espectro> apt-rpm compares to apt-get (apt-rpm is the same thing overall)
<Espectro> the best package manager for me, is portage
<Espectro> but it isn't a fair comparison either
<kensai> portage is overral good
<kensai> but I think synaptic is the best
<diviy> just  comes  up with  error  msg   www.??. could  not  be  found  looking  for  some guidance  of  how  to  configyre  it  all
<Espectro> portage's avantages are mostly due to not being held due to static packages
<kensai> I mean apt
<kensai> but yeah portage is very good and with it's frontend porthole it is just like synaptic
<diviy> i  connect  throu  a  cable  modem
<kensai> diviy: that maybe a mudule for your ethernet card is not there
<Espectro> if gentoo would keep its binary packages updated, i would use it
<Espectro> but using gentoo means to waste space in development libraries not needed when using binaries
<kensai> diviy: I have the same prob in slackware and gentoo
<ShadowHawk> Well, I've yet to see dpkg without apt-get, but installing apt-rpm is nothing but headaches.
<fissy> Espectro, i have a 200GB hard drive.... having even as much as 5GB of development libraries isn't really an issue any more
<diviy> so  any ideas  how  to get it  working  i  am  really a  newbie  newbie
<ShadowHawk> Ah, sorry diviy, I faded away there.
<diviy> np
<fissy> Espectro, i've had to install a load of development libraies manually today because i need a package not in ubuntu's sources
<ShadowHawk> Is your ethernet card a PCMCIA card or is it built into the back of the laptop?
<diviy> built in
<fissy> anyway, ximian openoffice anyone?
<ShadowHawk> Have you tried going to Computer->System Configuration->Networking
<epod> fissy, how is that different from normal openoffice?
<diviy> brb
<jdz`_> Hi, what's the Ubuntu equivelent of Debian's base-config called?
<fissy> epod, looks prettier cause it uses gnome icons and fits in with the gtk theme better, more importantly, newer versions use the new gtk file selector
<ShadowHawk> diviy: I'm assuming the cable modem works with another computer plugged into it, and the problem is just that Ubuntu isn't accessing, right?
<Espectro> so right now i am using slack, but not having a good repository of packages just sucks
<Espectro> so i heard about ubuntu and it has some good features i want
<Espectro> debian's package repository is indeed the biggest, so no problem there
<Espectro> debian stable plain just sucks for desktop
<Espectro> debian sid just updates too much
<Espectro> so i wanted something with recent packages, updated but stable
<epod> fissy, hm, is it in synaptic?
<fissy> epod, no
<ShadowHawk> Espectro: Welcome to Ubuntu, then :)
<skar> hi, i've got a 15" monitor, can i set 1024X768 at 85 Hz?
<epod> fissy, ahh suckage.
<Espectro> i will see how ubuntu is going to do updates to stable packages between releases
<fissy> i don't mind the 12 hour compile *that* much, but i would rather not
<diviy> im  diconnecting the  patch lead  and  pluging straight into my  laptop
<Espectro> like if package x 1.2.2 is installed, and 1.2.3 is released, will ubuntu offer the new version?
<eckstejs> Hi! Just installed ubuntu. But some questions are remaining. O:) - First of all: How can I use my usb-stick? and How can I use my NTFS-Partitions? O:-))
<jdz`_> What's the Ubuntu equivelent of Debian's base-config called?
<ShadowHawk> jdz`_: I'm pretty sure it's base-config , but the Ubuntu version is different from the main Debian version
<fissy> eckstejs: /dev/sda1       /mnt/d2a        ntfs    user,auto,umask=000,ro  0       0
<jdz`_> ShadowHawk: Thanks for answering.  I tried base-config -- and it the same as the Debian one, not the Ubuntu post-install questions
<fissy> eckstejs, that is a line from my fstab showing how to mount an NTFS partition
<eckstejs> is there any german channel? :)
<eckstejs> fissy: thanx, got it
<ShadowHawk> I really don't know, but I suggest fooling around with apt-cache, heh
<jdz`_> ShadowHawk: I aborted Ubuntu's base-config by mistake, and need to get back into it somehow
<eckstejs> fissy: but will it be shon at Computer/Drives?
<Espectro> eckstejs, i just insert my usb stick and it works
<ShadowHawk> diviy: The patch lead?  Are you using a crossover cable or not?  You might have flipped the ethernet wires around if you're doing something unusual with your network setup.  Do you have a working computer that you can plug in with you?
<eckstejs> Espectro: how did it work? dmesg didn't say anything about /dev/sda1 (as I'm used from kernel 2.6.7)
<diviy> yea   have  a  workomh  machine   laptop  on me  lap  as  we  speak
<Espectro> eckstejs, weird, mine works
<Espectro> try mounting it
<ShadowHawk> ok, so it's just a matter of Ubuntu not connecting by the card.  Did you try adding it in the Computer->System Configuration->Networking thing yet?
<Espectro> eckstejs, is hotplug running?
<fissy> eckstejs, yes it will be shown in computer/drives/on your desktop if you mount it to a folder /mnt/somedrive like i did in mine
<eckstejs> Espectro: oh, we got a problem. A MicroS*ft-USB-Stick works, but an dnt FUN256 doesn't work - but that thing worked with KNOPPIX 3.6 at the same PC
<diviy>  in  network setting  i  have   ethernet lan  card   in  the  connection  tab
<Espectro> what do you mean by ms stick?
<ShadowHawk> Click it and select activate.  If that doesn't work, Try removing it then adding it again.
<Espectro> you mean FAT formatted?
<ShadowHawk> Espectro: I think it's a MS brand USB stick
<Espectro> fat works in linux, windows, and mac
<diviy>  ok  gonna  have  to  disconect this machine   back in  five   if it  works  cheers  m8
<eckstejs> Espectro: A "normal" USB-Stick (donated by M$ during a MSDN-RoadShow) - Yeah, FAT-Formated
<ShadowHawk> diviy: good luck
<Espectro> eckstejs, try formatting it in windows
<Espectro> eckstejs, if that doesn't work, something is wrong in mass storage
<eckstejs> eckstejs: it's an mp3-player and is managed by the hardware on the stick
<Espectro> u talking to urself now? :)
<Espectro> i wonder how it worked with knoppix
<Espectro> it is propietary crap
<eckstejs> Espectro: *ggg*
<Espectro> but i guess u dont look in the horse mouth when getting something free
<Espectro> i hope that msdn thing was free
<nevyn>  eckstejs don't format it in windows if you want the mp3player to work.
<jdub> GOOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
<epod> mmm... games
<Espectro> evening here
<homeas> jdub, I want my flumotion ubuntu goodness !
<yann__> midnight here
<arc_> jdub: you!!!
<arc_> :D
<arc_> jdub: how do you do?
<jdub> hey arc_
<jdub> doing well, how about you?
<Espectro> jdub, you aussie or something?
<jdub> yes
<ogra> good morning jdub from the other side of the world ;)
<arc_> very tired, convincing people to install ubuntu at the office :P
<homeas> jdub, anything I can do to speed up the process ? send russian hitmen to someone ?
<jdub> arc_: rad :)
<jdub> arc_: coming out our conference in december? :)
<Espectro> jdub, is is true that the toilets flush backwards?
<arc_> jdub: december? where?
<jdub> jpo
<homeas> arc_, spain baby
<jdub> homeas: i'll have to check if gst-python has been synced
<jdub> arc_: just outside barcelona
<arc_> hum.... it's a good chance to visit barcelona...
<arc_> jdub: what's the exact date?
<jdub> arc_: 5th-18th
<jdub> arc_: see the website
<arc_> oh, I can't
<arc_> :(
<arc_> exams...
<jdub> ouch
<jdub> bummer :|
<ogra> jdub will you guys sort out some shuttle service from the airport or do i have to keep the taxi money in mind ?
<eckstejs> Espectro: The thing says "Nov  5 22:56:02 localhost kernel: scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices" - but nothing happens
<arc_> yeah, but, anyway, I think that I can go to germany
<arc_> jdub: so we'll see there :)
<jdub> ogra: hrm, i don't know.
<ogra> 70km are pretty much
<Espectro> eckstejs, no mention of /dev/sdsomething?
<eckstejs> Espectro: Nope - the other stick goes on with "Nov  5 22:56:46 localhost kernel: SCSI device sdb: 64000 512-byte hdwr sectors (33 MB)" and so on, but not with the player...
#ubuntu 2004-11-17
<diviy1> guess  what it dint work
<Calvin> eeeekkkk .. ppl .. is there any place ubuntu saves XF86Config files .. except for /etc/X11 ? i edited the X11/ file but no changes
<Espectro> i would advice to mail the usb mass storage developer and try to make him get it to work
<ShadowHawk> Ubuntu still seems to think I have PCMCIA stuff.  How do I remove all PCMCIA related junk?
<stuNNed> hi all
<stuNNed> anyone get linuxant hsf modem drivers to work with ubuntu?
<alfa2004> hola
<ShadowHawk> diviy1: Have you gotten that card working on that laptop before?
<eckstejs> Espectro: Thanx. Will collect some more information (with which kernel it worked and not and so on). Will be a long night ;). Thanx and CU
<arc_> alfa2004: speak english please
<alfa2004> helo
<Espectro> oblig simpsons: "screaming is understood in all languages"
<alfa2004> love
<diviy1> had  window  b4  no  prob linux   wont  connect  at all
<ShadowHawk> diviy1: Could Ubuntu find the card and add it after you removed it, it just couldn't activate it?
<homeas> yah - third java deb, some symlinking, and finally a working java plugin !
<ShadowHawk> Err let me rephrase that: Could Ubuntu add the card after you removed it?  Could it activate it?
<diviy1>  it just couldn't activate it
<Calvin> anyone knows the XFree86 module / device driver for S3 Prosavage card ? i have tried all the Savage / s3virge options .. no luck !
<Espectro> java debs? i just would download java from the page and made the symlink...
<ShadowHawk> You have just the  one network card, right?
<diviy1> yes
<ShadowHawk> Can you open up a terminal and message me the output of sudo lspci and sudo ifconfig please?
<homeas> Espectro, now you tell me :) why not before ?
<Espectro> because most debian users think if they can't find a deb package then software will not work
<homeas> Espectro, ok, so why tell me now then after I installed something ?
<Espectro> maybe because i wasn't here or noticed when you asked?
<Calvin> anyone knows the XFree86 module / device driver for S3 Prosavage card ? i have tried all the Savage / s3virge options .. no luck !
<nixman> anyone knows how to turn on tree iews in nautilus ?
<MFen> what package do you (anyone) recommend for viewing video clips in firefox?
<MFen> i tried the vlc plugin and i just get (no picture) on video objects
<Espectro> mplayer-plugin
<MFen> i couldn't find that package
<MFen> i'm actually trying to compile it manually rn
<MFen> is there a deb?
<Espectro> not everything is a package
<MFen> bah
<Espectro> i dont know
<Espectro> that doesn't stop me
<nevyn> isn't it on marilat?
<Espectro> people dont google this days
<ogra> MFen: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<ogra> MFen: its in multiverse
<ogra> afaik
<MFen> "multiverse"?
<ogra> yep
<MFen> is that like "restricted" for "universe"?
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/
<SmokingFire> MFen: just copy the lines of the universe rep and change universe in multiverse
<MFen> thanks, i'm already doing that :)
<Calvin> i got the Savage prob fixed .. just 1 Question , after i edited /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ... when i tried to start gdm up .. it failed .. but  when i rebooted it loads XF86 fine .. y didn't GDM start with a manual /etc/init.d/gdm start ???
<eckstejs> Hi! - with kernel 2.6.8-k7, the USB-Stick still doesn't work :) - but after backgrounding hat job --> how to use a Hauppauge WinTV with Ubuntu? :)
<MFen> btw, i was freaking shocked by how easy it was to get glx with my nvidia card on ubuntu
<epod> I feel all lonely with no spyware to keep me company on my Ubuntu system
<MFen> thanks for that :)
<Agabus> hello?
<epod> MFen, ATI fglrx was incredibly easy too, I've never had anything less than a *major* hassle getting it installed on any other distro
<SmokingFire> any one out there?
<epod> Nope!
<eckstejs> SmokingFire: Yes :)
<SmokingFire> I was responding to Agabus
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, everytime I play a movie in gxine it closes when I play it in full screen :(
<Agabus> lol hello
<SmokingFire> don't play movies
<Mojo_Jojo> ...ok
<Agabus> could anyone tell me whether i'd be able to fit Ubutuntu onto a 4 gig hard drive?
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: why dont you take totem-xine ?
<[Siff] > smokingfire: that was terribly helpful
<SmokingFire> you should be learning to program not waste you time on vile hollywood entertainment.
<orospakr> Agabus, yes, it will fit.
<BigNastyKid909> does anyone know what the command to copy ALL files??
<Mojo_Jojo> ogra, totem-xine....newbie :D
<epod> cp * :)
<nevyn> epod: that doesn't copy .files
<Agabus> orospakr: the full install??
<SmokingFire> [Siff] : I'm always helpful. I mean not doing it solved the problem doesn't it?
<orospakr> Agabus, you'll have about a gig at least free after, for sure.
<mirak> ubuntu is cruelly missing a adsl pppoe installer in the installer
<epod> nevyn, I can't be blamed for that.
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: does the same as gxine, but fits much better in the desktop ;)
<eckstejs> BigNastyKid909: cp -a . /dev/null
<Mojo_Jojo> ogra, what do you mean :/
<BigNastyKid909> eckstejs: so -a is to select all then?
<orospakr> Agabus, there is only one setting. :) until you start apt-getting more stuff, that is...
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: totem-xine
<Agabus> orospakr: great, thanks alot man
<orospakr> np
<ys> what's a website where i can download good themes?
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: From what I understand totom-xine and gxine is just a matter of skins.
<MFen> ok, cool, got mozilla-mplayer, but it seems to hang
<eckstejs> BigNastyKid909: no - it's an abbrev for IMHO -dPr  - wich means: recursive, preserve permissions and something else, which I forgot.
<cyrus-tc> if you use a ati card with fglrx binary driver (universe) then you have to adjust the "nice_fog" value to false in tuxracer options file.. ;)
<ogra> BigNastyKid909: dont do that !!! (/dev/null is the trash target)
<Mojo_Jojo> ok...if it just changes the skin what does that have to do with my problem??? or am I missing someting ehre?
<SmokingFire> ys: gnome-look.org or kde-look.org
<MFen> would anyone like to take a shot at viewing one of the videos from the daily show site and tell me if it hangs for you too? someone who knows their mplayer plugin is working :-)
<BigNastyKid909> ogra: i just need to copy all files in one directory into another directory
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: whats your problem?
<eckstejs> BigNastyKid909: But if you don't want to descent in subdirectories, it's getting difficult, because "cp . .* /dev/null" also copies directories
<Mojo_Jojo> well eveytime I play a movie in gxine in full screen it closes right away :(
<ogra> BigNastyKid909: cp -a /source/dir /target/dir
<eckstejs> ogra: /dev/null was just an example. I didn't say "mv /tmp/ /dev/null" or sth. like that ;)
<BigNastyKid909> ogra: ok imma try it real quick
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: what format are you trying to play?
<Mojo_Jojo> avi
<ogra> eckstejs: sorry, youre right.... was cp :)
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: As I understand avi is just a container. It works when playing in non full screen?
<Mojo_Jojo> odd it now works now that totem-xine is installed
<Mojo_Jojo> thank you SmokingFire and ogra for your help :D
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: I don't know I haven't uncountred this problem myself. Maybe switching to full screen switches to another video mode that your driver/card has problems with.
<Mojo_Jojo> *cires* the video is in french...
<Mojo_Jojo> what would video card have to do with it??
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: you donwloaded the vid?
<mirak> Imust use hoary to install amarok ?
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah, it's street figher...i've never seen it in any store here and I can't buy oneline(no cc)
<BigNastyKid909> ogra: it copies the directory
<SmokingFire> maybe full screen vid playing uses other techniques to display on monitor.
<Mojo_Jojo> ohh ok
<ogra> BigNastyKid909: cp -a /source/dir/* /target/dir
<BigNastyKid909> ogra: i need to copy all files in one directory, into another
<BigNastyKid909> ogra: ok imma try it again
<Mojo_Jojo> can, totem play dvds??? i've been thinking of buying  dvd rom
<mirak> what must I do to have amarok ?
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: mine can but I needed libcss (or something called like that(
<BigNastyKid909> ogra: thanks it worked
<Mojo_Jojo> ok, is libcss hard to install??
<jdz`_> Hello - Ubuntu install freezes while installing `libsgm1' -- Is there any way I can install Ubuntu without installing libsgm, simply to get a working system?
<ogra> BigNastyKid909: sorry for the wrong first hint :)
<BigNastyKid909> ogra: its ok thanks for helping
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: see the url i posted
<Mojo_Jojo> i'm waiting for it to load
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: can be done from apt-get synaptic but you will need the correct reps
<stuNNed> is there a way to download kernel source for running kernel? (latest in wary)
<xenonite> hi, how can i burn an audio cd with ubuntu?
<stuNNed> sorry wary/warty
<Mojo_Jojo> SmokingFire, reps??
<ogra> stuNNed: look for linux-source in synaptic
<epod> I am having issues with mplayer-plugin
<SmokingFire> xenonite: why do you want to share your downloaded music with friends?
<epod> it gets to 25% loading a movie and freezes
<Mojo_Jojo> wow that site loads slowly
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: reposistories.
<xenonite> SmokingFire: what_
<stuNNed> ogra: and there is 'linux-source' that matches exactly latest warty kernel?
<Mojo_Jojo> SmokingFire, ahh ok what do you have??
<SmokingFire> let me see
<mirak> does somebody uses hoary here ?
<ogra> stuNNed: run uname -a in a terminal
<ogra> stuNNed: then look for the matching source package
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: you will need this: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: they are on the wiki page....
<xenonite> serious, how can i write audiocds_
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main "
<stuNNed> ogra: ok thanks will do, is it possible it will show up in synaptic and not show up in `apt-cache search linux-source` ?
<ogra> SmokingFire: mplayer is in multiverse, no need for marillat
<mirak> xenonite: use k3b
<SmokingFire> ogra: he is looking for dvd playback
<ogra> stuNNed: nope
<xenonite> k
<chibifs> Hmmm.. This is turning out to be a pain. :P
<Mojo_Jojo> this sucks I don't have mplayer...oh well there are skins for totem right?
<Mojo_Jojo> ogra, thanks for that link :D
<xenonite> thanks mirak i'll try
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: add that line I mentioned then do a reload and then search for libdvdcss
<ogra> SmokingFire: its in multiverse....
<chibifs> Damn woody floppies, not letting me mount a cdrom drive that I hotdwapped. :/
<SmokingFire> ogra: didn't know
<Mojo_Jojo> SmokingFire, what line?
<SmokingFire> Mojo_Jojo: "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main "
<SmokingFire> but forget that
<SmokingFire> you need to add the multiverse rep to your sources.list
<mirak> anyone using amarok here ?
<Mojo_Jojo> thanks SmokingFire, I think i'll buy that player today :D
<Tzalidar> xrandr keeps bugging me
<Tzalidar> i want 100hz all the time
<Tzalidar> but the only way i can get 100 hz
<Tzalidar> is by running fglrxconfig
<Tzalidar> and using the generated config file
<chibifs> Hmmmm... Must... obtain.... boot from cd method...;_;
<Mojo_Jojo> oh another question, when I first instaleld amsn it worked fine then I removed it and installed the new version from the amsn site. but it only ran once and now it wont open again :( with no error messages
<Tsjoklat> arvo all
<ys> what version of gnome does ubuntu come w/?
<orospakr> 2.8
<trickie> ys: 2.8
<Tsjoklat> does anyone else have problems with the trash applet?
<ys> thanks
<seb128> Tsjoklat: in hoary ? yes, gtk+ bug
<Tsjoklat> seb what do you mean?
<Tsjoklat> you got problems too? is it a bug?
<seb128> that's a gtk+ bug
<ys> i'm having trouble installing this theme
<ys> :/
<Tsjoklat> seb128, is it being adressed?
<ys> i got it from gnome-look it says it's for 2.x
<ys> why doesn't the .theme file install?
<Tsjoklat> when I did a dist-upgrade it removed the trash applet
<Tsjoklat> when I want to reinstall it it has to remove gnome-applets plus ubuntu-desktop
<mirak> Tsjoklat: you dist-upgraded to what ?
<fissy> hi is there a package for gnome-sharp?
<Tsjoklat> hoary
<seb128> Tsjoklat: will be fixed in the next version
<seb128> Tsjoklat: trashapplet is in gnome-applets since 2.9
<seb128> that's why it removes the trashapplet package
<Tsjoklat> next version of what? ubu???
<Tsjoklat> don't tell me I have to wait till grumpy
<mirak> seb128: can I use hoary ?
<Tzalidar> how did i select my default alsa soundcard
<Tzalidar> i have reinstalled my computer (messing around with different distros)
<Tzalidar> and i remember one guy telling me a easy way of doing it
<Tsjoklat> when I delete a file it shows up in the trash applet but I am unable to drag files into like it use to
<seb128> mirak: why not ? you can play with devel stuff if you want, but be carreful, that's a devel branch
<mirak> seb128: is it equivalent to unstable ?
<mirak> seb128: I mean I want amarok, it's in pool, but it's not in warty
<seb128> you want universe
<seb128> not hoary
<seb128> probably ?
<Tsjoklat> seb what new version of what?
<mirak> seb128: I added universe but apt-cache search amarok gives no results
<seb128> ok, so it was not in the archive when warty frooze perhaps
<ys> can someone help me install the theme d3a?
<trickie> anyone know of a packaged version of the mono libs for ubuntu?
<seb128> Tsjoklat: what do you want exactly ?
<dieman> hah, haven't seen the new gdm screen
<mirak> seb128: I will try hoary, if I am not satisfied I will go back debian
<dieman> looks lince
<dieman> i've been replacing it automatically since porno desktop
<Tsjoklat> I want to be able to drag files into the trash applet again
<dieman> nice, rather
<Matt|> just about to make the jump to hoary. is there anything i should know (except reconfiguring the locales after)?
<[ZACK] > hi guys, i would like to know how to set rhythmbox as my defualt audio player
<seb128> mirak: what's the problem ?
<chibifs> Hmmm.. That didn't work very well.
<chibifs> Maybe slackware will be nicer to me :/
<seb128> chibifs: what ?
<Matt|> 455 upgraded, 27 newly installed, 2 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<chibifs> I'm setting up an old laptop from 1996.
<Matt|> >_>
<Matt|> <_<
<chibifs> :P
<Tsjoklat> well I guess I have to wait for 'new version' of the unknown
* Matt| selects ok
<nixman> why is it that i cannot switch to root using su from the terminal ?
<xenonite> [ZACK] : right click on the music file, then properties
<[ZACK] > thanks xenon
<xenonite> [ZACK] : then open with
<Matt|> lol
<xenonite> alright :)
<Matt|> hopefully you weren't about to tell him something really important
<xenonite> yes, but he left his IP ;)
<Matt|> ?
<Matt|> you can tell him in morse code power cycling his pc?
<xenonite> hehe lol
<Tzalidar> does anyone have a quick awnser on howto select the default sound card
<Tzalidar> i remember one guy told me a really neat way of selecting it
<Matt|> Tzalidar, i don't understand the question
<Tzalidar> but i cant remember it
<Matt|> Tzalidar, you have more than one soundcard?
<Tzalidar> yup
<Matt|> ah
<Tzalidar> one onboard and a audigy
<Tzalidar> onboard is default right now
<Tzalidar> but i dont use it
<epod> How do I add an item to the gnome menu?
<Tzalidar> i know there is a neat way of doing this
<Tzalidar> but i cant remember it
<Matt|> epod, right click on the submenu you want to add it in, and select add new item
<epod> Matt|, that doesn't seem to be working...
<Matt|> epod, sorry: right click inside the submenu you want to add it in, and select ENTIRE MENU --> new item
<epod> ahh
<xenonite> k3b can't find my cd-recorder... what can i do?
<Matt|> i am so scared of this dist-upgrade...
<epod> Matt|, thanks :)
<xenonite> why not?
<Matt|> xenonite, not sure i'm rubbish at cd-r
<mirak> seb128: the lack of package, but hoary seems to have them all
<seb128> mirak: ubuntu has more packages than debian
<seb128> mirak: I would not call that a lack of package
<mirak> seb128: how ?
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> more than debian?
<seb128> mirak: it contains the whole debian archive and some extra stuff like mplayer
<mirak> seb128: mmm right, I added the sources for debian
<Matt|> i thought debian had an infinite number of packages
<seb128> mirak: no, don't
<mirak> seb128: there is not freenx in it it sems
<mirak> seems
<seb128> don't use the debian source
<seb128> universe universe for ubuntu
<mirak> seb128: I mean I did it on debian to have mplayer
<guestuser> hey, i have 2 questions
<Matt|> hi guestuser
<guestuser> i have a background image but i dont want to manualy set it every session, is there a way to make it default
<Matt|> yes
<guestuser> and 2: i tried to edit the fluxbox menu so that aterm would be abit transparant when i open it but that doesnt seem to work
<Matt|> guestuser, when you change the background, it remembers it
<Matt|> ah you are using fluxbox
<Tzalidar> YES!! i found the solution :) options snd_emu10k1 index=0
<guestuser> yes
<Matt|> then background goes in the fluxbox config
<Tzalidar> in modprobe.d file
<Tzalidar> * a modprobe.d file
<epod> yay postal 2 runs.
<Matt|> which is /home/guestuser/.fluxbox/something.conf
<guestuser> k
<Matt|> as for aterm: i don't think that that kind of transparency works with fluxbox
<guestuser> well i can do it manualy
<guestuser> but then its just for 1 session
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> xchat transparency does not work in fluxbox ;/
<xenonite> k3b can't find my cd-recorder... what can i do?
<mirak> seb128: I was wondering, how can ubuntu maintain so much packages ?
<housetier> Matt| it should if you set the background right
<guestuser> in my fluxbox directory there arnt .conf files what to do?
<guestuser> matt: on linux i use irssi
<mirak> seb128: is it automated or something ?
<Matt|> housetier, xchat gave me a message saying, your window manager isn't good enough
<Matt|> mirak, debian do it
<Matt|> guestuser, what have you got in ~/.fluxbox?
<Matt|> preferences?
<mirak> Matt|: so how do you convert them to ubuntu ?
<Matt|> mirak, you don't have to
<guestuser> bsetbg ( an empty file ), init, keys, menu, menu.save, slitlist
<Matt|> ok it's init
<Matt|> edit it and look for a line with the background in
<guestuser> k
<Matt|> sorry i couldn't remember the filename :(
<Matt|> guestuser, maybe you'll find the answer to your other problem somewhere in there too :)
<Matt|> guestuser, you don't like gnome huh?
<seb128> mirak: all the debian packages are imported and ubuntu work over these packages
<Matt|> oh really
<Matt|> i didn't know that
<Matt|> cool
<Matt|> the process is automated i guess
<guestuser> Matt|, im just experimenting with things, i already have gnome configured to my likings conserning the background
<Matt|> guestuser, ok cool
<guestuser> there is no linw with background in it in the init file
<Matt|> guestuser, damn
<Matt|> guestuser, it is def. in there somewhere, might not have actual word "background"
<Matt|> i never had a bsetbg file tho don't know about that
<guestuser> maybe it is in the style configuration, there is noting wich looks like it could be the background option
<guestuser> i prolly created it whyle messing with stuff as its empty
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> brb
<Matt|> i'll have a look on my other pc, which has fluxbox
<guestuser> thanks
<Matt|> ok found it
<Matt|> session.screen0.rootCommand:    fbsetbg -f /home/matt/desktops/gentoo/1280x1024/gentoo_tux_v.png
<Mojo_Jojo> hi, does anyone here use sound-juicer?
<guestuser> matt, i changed the line to contain my path to the image but when i relogin to fluxbox it isnt set as background
<Tyche> Is there a ximian install for Ubuntu? or is the ximian safe to install?
<Matt|> guestuser, do you get an error?
<guestuser> no, it looks like it ignores it
<guestuser> but the line isnt signed out using a # or something
<Matt|> perhaps delete the empty file?
<guestuser> ill try
<Matt|> guestuser, make sure you have the command fbsetbg?
<Matt|> guestuser, i seem to remember also that fsbetgb uses a difference command to draw the background. I had to install it separately. But i remember it giving me an error
<[Siff] > how can i set nautilus to launch in browser mode instead of spawning a trillion windows?
<guestuser> im reloggin in now
<RageMax> what are the resources for unstable?
<Matt|> [Siff] , run gconf-editor
<Matt|> [Siff] , browse to apps --> nautilus --> preferences
<Matt|> change the value of "always use browser" to "true"
<Matt|> [Siff] , that is really annoying I agree. Should be set to that on default
<[ZACK] > hey, i just apt-got Enlightenment. How do I make this one of my choices when I choose my session type?
<kensai> Can I just use hoary sources to get some packages like gtk-gnutella and then keep warty again in my sources and everything wil be fine?
<mjr> kensai, well. You can certainly try your luck, but nothing's guaranteed :)
<Matt|> lol
<mjr> I did, though, get galeon from Hoary with no apparent ill effects
<mjr> so far, at least :)
<kensai> Ok then I'll not try with that answer you scare me
<ys> how do i install a sound theme in gnome?
<kensai> I want the firefox in hoary
<Matt|> lol
<[ZACK] > hey, i just apt-got Enlightenment. How do I make this one of my choices when I choose my session type?
<Tyche> I am looking to install something! What is good to have?
<guestuser> matt, i deleted the file and editted the session.screen0.rootCommand: line your example using my own file but its still not displaying my imsge
<limaunion> hi for every smb mounted fs I have a desktop icon in GNOME, is there a way to avoid these icons ?
<Matt|> guestuser, check the command exists
<[ZACK] >  hey, i just apt-got Enlightenment. How do I make this one of my choices when I choose my session type?
<Matt|> dunno [ZACK] 
<[ZACK] > ok
<[ZACK] > anyone know?
<dawnfading> hi
<guestuser> matt, how do you mean, the session.screen0.rootCommand: line is in there
<dawnfading> anyone using azureus on ubuntu?
<xenonite> how can i rotate jpeg images losslessly?
<limaunion> dawnfading: me
<mjr> xenonite, with jpegtran
<dawnfading> problems with the TCP port settings?
<xenonite> dawnfading: download java before
<xenonite> mjr thanks
<dawnfading> i'm getting a nasty 6881 NAT error
<dawnfading> azureus is working fine
<mjr> (package libjpeg-progs in universe)
<Matt|> guestuser, try the command fbsetbg in a terminal to make sure it exists
<dawnfading> but when i test the TCP i get a nat error
<xenonite> dawnfading: firewall?
<limaunion> dawnfading: no, not here, anyway I don't use the default port
<dawnfading> i have a fresh ubuntu install
<dawnfading> so i don't have a clue how to find the fix in ubuntu
<dawnfading> (or what firewall is used)
<[ZACK] > DOES ANYONE KNOW A COMMAND OR A WAY TO GET ENLIGHTENMENT AS MY DEFAULT GUI OR AT LEAST ON THE LIST?
<[ZACK] > whoops
<[ZACK] > caps
<[ZACK] > sorry
<Matt|> [ZACK] , i know how to get it as default
<Matt|> edit ~/.desktop
<guestuser> maat, in my case it isnt fbsetbg but just bsetbg, ill try that in the init file
<limaunion> dawnfading: you mean when you perform the self-test from azureuz?
<Matt|> guestuser, good idea
<dawnfading> limaunion> what port can you use then?
<dawnfading> yes limaunion
<guestuser> hmm, 'bsetbg: default configuration was created in /home/guestuser/.fluxbox/bsetbg'
<limaunion> dawnfading: azururez lets you use whatever port you want, it's transparent for the peer
<guestuser> thats what is displayerd after settng my background image but it isnt default
<[ZACK] > Matt|, how do I do it again?
<limaunion> dawnfading: well, i think that I got the same error but it's working ok, don't pay much attention to the self-test, just try it
<dawnfading> ok i'll try
<dawnfading> so you have good download times?
<Matt|> [ZACK] , "nano -w ~/.desktop
<Matt|> "
<limaunion> dawnfading: full available bandwidth
<rasher> Can anyone point me at where to configure linux-wlan-ng drivers? The prism2_usb driver is loaded, but that's about it.
<Matt|> [ZACK]  put in desktop="enlightenment"
<guestuser> matt: its default now, i removed the -f flag ( whats that for anyway ) and used bsetbg instead of bgsetbg
<guestuser> thanks :D
<dawnfading> sounds nice ;-)
<Matt|> guestuser, glad it's working
<Matt|> [ZACK] , actually this might not work if you're using gdm
<limaunion> dawnfading: sure ;)
<trickie> I upgraded the repositories in Synaptic to use the hoary release, it it couldn't find the respositories... i am using AMD64
<guestuser> any suggestions on the eterm thing aswel matt?
<trickie> is it just as simple as upgrading the sources.list
<trickie> ?
<Striss> trickie, it should be
<Striss> thats all i did
<Matt|> guestuser, how do you get it to work manually?
<Striss> just chance every instance of warty to hoary
<Striss> chance=change
<trickie> k
<zenwhen> Any Ubuntu devs in here?
<dawnfading> limaunion, do you have some URL so i can try out azureus
<dawnfading> the torrents i'm trying now don't seem to do much
<dawnfading> any test is fine
<kensai> when will upgrading to hoary will be safe?
<guestuser> matt: 'aterm -tr -trsb' it opens a new aterm windows but that is transparant, only 2 probs with that, 1) if i close the old window it closes the transparant window aswel and 2) its 100% transparant
<Striss> i havent had a problem with hoary at all
<mirak> dawnfading: I must install java
<kensai> I just had one prob with hoary the clock applet in gnome got broken
<Striss> i stopped using gnome since i upgraded tho, i'm using fluxbox now
<dawnfading> how do you mean mirak?
<Striss> i love flux
<kensai> maybe I should try flux
<limaunion> dawnfading: just make a simple google search for bittorrent, you'll find a lot of sites...
<Striss> its great if you want a lightweight window manager
<Striss> without all the gnome bulk
<dawnfading> i have some torrents, but they're all red grey or yellow
<Striss> it depends on what you're using your desktop for i guess
<dawnfading> never had a green one
<dawnfading> is this normal?
<cardador> anyone knows how to get an USB adsl modem working in Ubuntu?
<Matt|> guestuser, how are you opening aterm?
<Matt|> cardador, i did it in gentoo maybe I can help a bit
<Striss> dawnfading, a torrent will go green when you've uploaded a certain amount more than you've downloaded
<Striss> once your ratio goes past 1:1 or something
<cardador> Matt|: thanks. whats the procedure?
<Matt|> cardador, it took me 2 weeks
<Matt|> cardador, what is the modem
* Matt| prays
<guestuser> matt: right mouse button in the desktop and then 'Shells --> Aterm'
<cardador> Matt|: motorola sb 6200
<Matt|> oh damn
<guestuser> usb i spose
<mirak> dawnfading: it means you need java virtual machine to run azureus
<cardador> Matt|: i had it working in Xandros
<dawnfading> tnx Striss
<cardador> Matt|: with CDCEther
<dawnfading> ok, at least 'something' is downloading ;-)
<Striss> i use btdownloadcurses so i don't see any colors on my torrents
<Matt|> guestuser, you need to edit the menu
<dawnfading> tnx limaunion
<cardador> Matt|: but i cant find it on Ubuntu
<RageMax> so how do I upgrade the system to unstable?
<guestuser> matt: i tried that but what i tried didnt work
<Matt|> cardador, better download it then :(
<jdub> RageMax: you want to upgrade an ubuntu system to debian unstable?
<RageMax> no, to ubuntu unstable
<jdub> 'hoary'
<cardador> RageMax: thats ubuntu hoary :)
<RageMax> yes
<Matt|> RageMax, change every instance of warty to hoary in your synaptic repositories
<jdub> RageMax: are you sure? :)
<RageMax> I'm pretty sure, is it really, really unstable?
<jdub> it's going to get hairy
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> i'm just doing it now
<RageMax> or about as unstable as debian unstable
* Matt| crosses fingers
<jdub> if you're familiar with debian, you should be okay
<jdub> RageMax: well, it starts off synchronised with debian unstable
<jdub> RageMax: but with our changes on top
<RageMax> ah ok
<cardador> RageMax: i havent had any problems with it
<limaunion> dawnfading: np
<RageMax> the worst thing that I've had occur with unstable is when someone messed up the glibc package
<Matt|> guestuser, paste the relevant part of ~/.fluxbox/menu
<RageMax> that wasn't fun
<stuNNed> upon boot how can i get snd_intel8x0 to load but not snd_intel8x0m?
<RageMax> is the full gnome 2.9 in there yet?
<ys> i want to change my splash image what do i put in for the value in gconf?
<kensai> jdub: I got the clock-applet in gnome "hoary" broken this is fixed with just another update soon?
<ys> the location of the file?
<Matt|> ys, yup
<jdub> kensai: worksforme
<Matt|> ys you can do it in the gui: computer --> system config --> login screen
<stuNNed> jdub: hi, how can i prevent snd_intel8x0m from loading when system boots?
<b_e_n_z> http://www.itweb.co.za/sections/software/2004/0411051105.asp?A=LIN&S=Open%20Source&O=FPT
<cardador> Matt|: thats gdm login, he wants splash screen
<b_e_n_z> according to that article, there was some outrage in the debian community...
<kensai> jdub: I'll try and upgrade to hoary again I reinstalled ;) It was a new installation so nothing was loss
<Matt|> oh sorry
<dawnfading> tnx for the tips, goodnight!
<kensai> When is Xorg comig out?
<stuNNed> how do i stop a module from loading when system boots?
<Matt|> kensai, few days
<cardador> stuNNed: edit /etc/modules
<kensai> I want to install project Looking Glass from Sun Microsystems again but I need Xorg ;)
<stuNNed> cardador: all modules that are installed are listed there?
<Tyche> exit
<Tyche> =)
<jdub> kensai: there'll be a panel and gaim update coming through to fix the clock issue
<jdub> (and gaim not working)
<Matt|> kensai is project looking glass released?
<cardador> stuNNed: not sure
<stuNNed> cardador: ok thanks
<limaunion> hi is php ready for use with apache 1.3x or do I have to tweak a lot to get it working ?
<minaural> apache and php are two peas on a pod
<minaural> if you had said apache2 and php5 it is a different sotry
<Matt|> minaural, would you be able to tell me how to allow directory listings to be viewed by visitors to my site under apache2?
<limaunion> minaural: ok I'll have to investigate a little more...
<minaural> erm edit your apache conf file and add +Indexes
<Matt|> minaural, whereabouts?
<minaural> in the <Directory>
<minaural> you should have a <Directory /var/htdocs> or something
<minaural> where /var/htdcos is your root web directory
<Matt|> DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/
<minaural> below that is DirectoryOptions
<minaural> add +Indexs to that
<minaural> most likely its -Indexes atm
<Matt|> i don't have any of that
<Matt|> in fact i don't have any <> signs at all
<minaural> er
<limaunion> minaural: sorry my english is not so good, you mean that's very easy with 1.3x, right ?
<minaural> what file are you look at?
<Gervystar> Hi i've a laptop that can boot only from floppy and i'd like to install ubuntu on it. I've managed to start the sarge installer from floppy and to load root.img from a usb-key. I'm wondering if there's a way to boot directly ubuntu (kernel from a floppy and root/installer from usb-key). Any idea?
<minaural> limaunion: i dont know how easy it is to install if have never done it, but it terms of not having bugs its great
<limaunion> minaural: ok, thanks.
<rasher> limaunion: on Debian at least it's literally as easy as apt-get install apache php4 - can't imagine it's harder in ubuntu
<rasher> (or the synaptic equivalent)
<minaural> yah dbain or gentoo is very easy
<minaural> debian*
<minaural> and ubuntu the same thing
<limaunion> rasher: thanks for the info, i must go now, see you later!
<jmhodges> anyone played with any tablets ?
<imposter_mirak> poop
<khronic> interesting
<stuNNed> alsa loads intel8x0m, how do i stop this?
<GammaRay> alsa depends on your distro to load modules
<stuNNed> GammaRay: ok, but i think snd_intel8x0m is stopping hsf modem drivers to install properly so would rather not have it lod
<stuNNed> lod/load
<GammaRay> is there an /etc/init.d/alsa or /etc/init.d/sound ?
<Tsjoklat> hey all
<stuNNed> yes there is an /etc/init.d/alsa
<khronic> hi person
<usual> hi
<khronic> hi?
<GammaRay> stuNNed: for now I'd just manually remove the sound module and see if it is actually the problem
<menator> anyone use mono and glade?
<stuNNed> GammaRay: it's locked with all the other alsa modules, i can't seem to remove i t
<trickie> anyone got a good Mono dev env up and running? You just build from src? Any deb's?
<GammaRay> stuNNed: mdk does it this way: in /etc/modprobe.conf there is an alias sound-slot-0 which mdk loads through either of those scripts.
<shampoo> Hi everyone
<GammaRay> I'm not sure which..
<shampoo> i am using the live CD and I would like to know if there is a FAQ which explains if it is possible to store my home dir on a USB drive
<Pizbit> shampoo: Change to fstab to point to the USB drive for /home/ ?
* Pizbit hasn't heard of any FAQ on that though.
<shampoo> hmm.
<GammaRay> stuNNed: just looked.. it's /etc/init.d/sound here.. so you distro works the same.. you could disable that script from loading
<shampoo> because I would like to save my settings
<Tsjoklat> well updated, rebooted and still no luck with the trash applet :|
<shampoo> is there a param I can pass at bootup to change fstab ?
<GammaRay> stuNNed: or perhaps /etc/init.d/sound stop might do it
<stuNNed> GammaRay: it's /etc/init.d/sound in ubuntu? :)
<stuNNed> GammaRay: i'll try, unfortunately keep having to reboot into windows to get net connect
<stuNNed> GammaRay: right now downloading an hsf modem .deb file
<GammaRay> stuNNed: heh.. I have a ubuntu box in the other room
<redemption> Hello
<redemption> Anyone alive?
<stuNNed> GammaRay: ok, one more try, wish me luck!
<redemption> goodluck
<redemption> Hey I was having a problem with als, perhaps someone could help me with it?
<redemption> alsa
<draconian> alsa?
<redemption> I'm trying to play et while using teamspeak.  I have alsa installed as ubuntu installed it( i.e. I haven't touched it.)
<redemption> I have oss emulation enabled.
<redemption> and I have a SBlive that has a hardware mixer.
<draconian> did you go in the terminal and try alsamixer
<redemption> yeah.
<draconian> alsaconf
<redemption> the problem is et trys to grab the /dev/dsp device and the hardware mixer doesn't seem to be enabled.
<redemption> any ideas?
<draconian> thinking
<draconian> :)
<regeya> I suppose the important question of the day is: QDesign codec for Xine--is it possible?  I really couldn't tell you why I'm trying...
<draconian> were enable the hardware mixer before?
<draconian> able
<draconian> damn sorry bad grammar
<Matt|> redemption, i don't know much about audio, but i had to add /dev/.mixer to the mplayer preferences on my rig
<Matt|> instead of /dev/mixer
<redemption> well, I'm not to up on the sound infrastructure for linux, but my previous distribution was knoppix without also (i.e. oss) and the hardware mixing worked fisne then.
<redemption> also =alsa
<redemption> heh, I type to fast when I should edit my writing.
<draconian> heh ya i do that too
<redemption> mattl, the problem is et wants to grab the entire device instead of one of the channels for /dev/dsp.
<redemption> and you can't change what device et grabs.
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> :/
<redemption> thanks though.
<Matt|> hope you get it working
<Matt|> i'm off to bed
<Matt|> nite
<redemption> night
<redemption> reboot. lates
<dialtone> if I need win32codecs I should add marillat repository but using testing or unstable? (running hoary here)
<fissy> does samba run by default?
<stuNNed> man, can't get hsf modem drivers to load for cr*p
<Tsjoklat> hey Pizbit
<GammaRay> dialtone: testing
<Pizbit_> hey
<Tsjoklat> Piz are you on hoary?
<Pizbit_> Nope
<Pizbit_> Don't plan on it either for some months.
<Tsjoklat> wb Piz
<Pizbit> Yeah, router died again, no idea why
<fissy> what does ubuntu have running on port 981?
<Tsjoklat> I am re-installing ubu
<Tsjoklat> can't deal with hoary for now
<GammaRay> fissy: sudo lsof -i:981
<Agabus> hey all
<Tsjoklat> hey Aga
<fissy> GammaRay, famd, and being run by my usual user despite it being a priveleged port?
<fissy> why does famd need network access?
<Pizbit> fissy: Are you sure that's on the external interface and not the loopback?
<Tsjoklat> wb mercurus
<Agabus> i was wondering, i'll be installing Ubuntu in like an hour or so, the install is text based right? and do u have to manually parition??
<fissy> Pizbit, good point, i port scanned myself in the absence of anyone else. but still, why does it need to be there?
<Pizbit> Agabus: You can tell it to just use all of a HD in which case it'll partition it itself, else you'll have too do it manually(or select already partitioned partitions)
<Pizbit> fissy: To talk to stuff?
<mercurus> cheers Tsjoklat
<Agabus> Pizbit: oh ok yeh i'll just let it use the whole hard drive
<fissy> why not use unix sockets like anything else if its not accessible from other computers?
<Pizbit> No idea, I hate famd:)
<fissy> hmm ok
<fissy> one other one, 'sunrpc' running on 111?
<moltek> hi
<fissy> hi
<Agabus> hey does anyone here have a dvd burner? if so, do u know how to compress DVD9 to single layer dvds on linux?? just like dvd shrink does in windows
<moltek> i have a very strange problem, i hope someone can help me....
<Pizbit> fissy: Ubuntu by default doesn't open any external ports iirc
<Pizbit> moltek: Only if you say what it is
<moltek> I deleted my user account (dont ask why)
<fissy> Pizbit, i'm sure i haven't added anything network wise
<moltek> and I cant get into root
<moltek> sudo -s is not like root
<fissy> i'm doubly sure i didn't install famd
<moltek> and I need to add the user again or reinstall ubuntu i guess
<Pizbit> fissy: famd comes in with gnome/etc
<Pizbit> moltek: Boot into rescue mode
<fissy> well yeah, and gnome is a default part of ubuntu Pizbit
<moltek> Pizbit: aha... how ?
<Pizbit> fissy: I really hadn't noticed.
<fissy> :P
<moltek> It boots straight away
<Pizbit> moltek: I belive you hit ESC when grub is first mentioned during the boot process
<fissy> the point is, *I* didn't do it, Ubuntu has mystically opened up this port for me
<moltek> Pizbit: ok, i see
<moltek> Pizbit: Ill try it
<moltek> Pizbit: thanks
<Pizbit> Not sure what rescue mode gives you exactly, not having done it
<moltek> Pizbit: at least its something new for me
<moltek> :D
* Pizbit chuckles
<moltek> Im desperate u know,.. anything is a new world XD
<moltek> its says : root@ubuntu
<moltek> sounds good
<Pizbit> Know how to add a new user and all that?
<moltek> Pizbit: yes, thanks
<moltek> actually I have a question
<moltek> If I have the whole system installed by a user called dan with UID 1000 can I change the UID without the system being affected ?
<moltek> I need to change the UID
<moltek> is it possible ?
* Pizbit isn't too sure.
<Pizbit> You might have to change the UID on everything in the user's home directory to the new UID
<moltek> hmm
<Pizbit> Recursively, chmod should be able to do it.
<Pizbit> Anyhow, gota get into a shower:) Laters
<moltek> ok! thanks man
<georgia> wouldnt the right tool be chown, rather than chmod?
<moltek> i was just thinking that..
<moltek> :P
<Pizbit> Bah, they both start with ch:)
<moltek> true
<georgia> heh
<Pizbit> *gone* *really*
<georgia> enjoy the shower Pizbit
<moltek> enjoy every drop
<moltek> georgia: but chown doesnt change the UID, or ??
<moltek> I just check the man page
<georgia> if you specify a user, or uid it does
<moltek> does it ?
<georgia> according to the nampage i'm reading, yeah
<moltek> chown /home/dan -R 501
<moltek> ????
<georgia> "If only a user name (or numeric user ID) is given, that user is made the owner of each given  file,  and the files' group is not changed."
<LinuxJones> moltek, what are you trying to do ?
<ys> what's a good program to use to download music?
<Agabus> ys: bittorrent
<keknehv> how do I run executable text files?
<moltek> LinuxJones: I have a NFS server with my user with UID 501
<ys> bit torrent is no good
<moltek> LinuxJones: ubuntu defaults to UID 1000
<Agabus> ys: no good? its great
<ys> it's no good for me. i can't upload over a gig or i get booted of the school network
<moltek> and because you cant root with ubuntu i couldnt change it , or at least i didnt find the way to do it
<LinuxJones> moltek, your trying to change a directory and all files in it ?
<ys> so a movie will get me banned for a week
<ys> is there anything else?
<ys> like a limewire
<chutwig> ys: sounds like me, except i get banned for half a gig up in 7 days
<GammaRay> bittorrent? heh
<Agabus> ys: fair enough then. do u run linux or windows?
<ys> linux
<moltek> Im trying to change the UID to 501 , but i have the whole thing going on with all my conf/programs/docs to UID 1000
<GammaRay> ys: amule or gtk-gnutella
<moltek> i get errors when I log in,
<Agabus> yeh i was gonna say amule
<keknehv> How can I run executable text files? (start with #/bin/sh)
<moltek> so now, I did the rescue mode, erased the user without the home dir, added the user with UID 501
<GammaRay> keknehv: ./file
<moltek> but im not sure if it will boot
<keknehv> DOH!
<keknehv> Thanks...
<ys> gtk-gnutella was an ugly program that wouldn't connect to any host, so i'll try amule
<moltek> amule is cool for me
<vortex25> which java package should I install to run azureus?
<Agabus> www.amule.org
<GammaRay> ys: how long ago was that? :-P
<ys> today
<georgia> ys: gtk-gnutella takes a few minutes, but it works fine
<GammaRay> ys: good luck downloading an mp3 w/ amule
<GammaRay> ain't gonna happen.. for days
<Agabus> GammaRay: i used to be under that impression aswell, but wen u learn how to use it, the ed2k network is quite fast
<LinuxJones> moltek, sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/your/dir
<GammaRay> amule beats gnutella in some ways.. and vice versa
<GammaRay> Agabus: learn how to use it? bleh. it just sucks for small files
<Agabus> i use a combination of bittorent and amule
<Agabus> GammaRay: quite true, but u can find the rarest files and u will get them, u just have to wait. u can find almost anything u need on ed2k
<GammaRay> the same can be said for gnutella
<Agabus> cool then
<GammaRay> I find the only difference between p2p nets is why people seem to share on them
<moltek> LinuxJones: YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<moltek> IT WORKED, MY SYSTEM IS BACK!!!
<GammaRay> err s/why/what
<moltek> I LOVE YOU ALL
<LinuxJones> moltek, ;)
<georgia> moltek: lets get married then ;)
<GammaRay> moltek: well pucker up then (-;
<Agabus> GammaRay: are u saying u saying u don't believe that the p2p programs should make u share back what u have downloaded?
<Pizbit> moltek: I'd rather you keept it strictly platonic:)
<moltek> georgia: maybe , who knows ?
<Tsjoklat> I just want my trash applet to work.. anyone that knows the answer I'll marry you if needed
<Tsjoklat> lol
<GammaRay> Agabus: meant what people share.. not why
<georgia> Tsjoklat: whats wrong with it?
<Tsjoklat> doesn't work anymore
<Agabus> ah
<Tsjoklat> can't drag files into it
<georgia> at all?
<GammaRay> Agabus: ie.. lots of movies on amule, few in gnutella.. but it could easily be reverse
<Tsjoklat> it shows up as full if there are files in it
<moltek> Pizbit: thats what ubuntu is isnt it ? I am what I am because of what we all are !!
<ys> amule and xmule keep aborting
<Tsjoklat> but my dragging option has been removed
<Tsjoklat> and I like that so much!
<GammaRay> ys: your network is probably blocking the needed ports
<georgia> Tsjoklat: remove it, then add it again. i've seen the problem before, that fixed it
<moltek> GammaRay: :D
<Tsjoklat> remove what georgia?
<georgia> the trash applet
<georgia> click with the right mouse button and you get a menu, choose "remove from panel"
<Tsjoklat> I dist-upgraded to hoary.. it removed my trash applet... when I want to reinstall it.. it wants to remove gnome-applets/gnome-applets-data and ubuntu-desktop
<Tsjoklat> so I don't know what to do
<georgia> ah
<georgia> right.
<Tsjoklat> seb said it is a bug of some sort
<Tsjoklat> said to wait for a 'new' version
<Tsjoklat> don't know for what version I am suppose to wait for.. gnome or ubu??
<georgia> probably your best bet, if you've reported the bug
<GammaRay> ys: on gnutella and amule.. you don't have much luck behind a firewall
<Tsjoklat> if I have to wait for grumpy I rather stick with warty
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: That sounds like the best option if something as little as a trash can bothers you:)
<Tsjoklat> I just hope somebody else has the same problem
<Tsjoklat> well you know me Piz... :P
* Pizbit knows lots of people/
<Tsjoklat> your suggestion would be to live with it
<Pizbit> You could just use the delete key:)
<Tsjoklat> heheh
<georgia> i'd recommend sticking with warty. if you cant stand a few bugs, development code isnt for you
<Tsjoklat> ok ok ok I get the idea and I shall zip up
<sepheebear__> anybody had any luck building NetworkManager on PPC?
<Agabus> from experience, how long does it take to do a fresh install of warty?
<redemption> anyone know how to alter file associations graphically?
<Pizbit> redemption: Right click on the file, hit properties and then "open with" tab
<kensai> this problem I'm having with hoary:
<kensai> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet".
<kensai> Details: Failed to resolve, or extend '!prefs_key=/apps/panel/profiles/default/applets/clock/prefs;background=none:;orient=down;size=x-small;locked_down=false
<kensai> Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<kensai> What should I do delete it from configuration?
<sepheebear__> i only get this message "configure: error: wireless-tools 27.pre23 not installed or not functional"
<SmokingFire> anyone read/hear about that opensource vm (vmware like)
<SmokingFire> xen or somthing like that
<moltek> i double mounted via NFS , if i try to umount it says device is busy... how do i umount it then ??? any ideas ???
<hectorvs> hey guys, whats up
<Pizbit> moltek: Is famd looking at it? Make sure you're not in that dir.
<GammaRay> moltek: try umount -f
<robertj> Agabus: 30 minutes?
<hectorvs> i have a small question... is there a way to improve sound quality in ubuntu?
<robertj> On a newish computer
<robertj> Maybe 15 on a real hot-rod?
<hectorvs> because right now its kinda bad, and only one app is allowed to use the sound
<robertj> It's noticably more nimble than Fedora
<Pizbit> Agabus: A lot of it is automated so you can just do the manual parts first then just go eat dinner;)
<Pizbit> hectorvs: Set them all up to use esd and enable that, or look up dmix
<moltek> Pizbit: illegal seek
<robertj> there needs to be a install notouch=1
<kensai> LOL I think gnome dev hear me the clockapplet error was fixed in an apt-get dist-upgrade right now
<hectorvs> Pizbit: how do i set them up to use esd?
<robertj> does anyone here know whats needed to get sdl games to play sound properly?
<Pizbit> hectorvs: Look into the sound config for each app? For rhythmbox and totme-gst you'll have to go into gnome-control-center advanced and change the audio output in the multimedia systems selector
<Pizbit> totem-gst even heh
<CraHan> say, anyone know what happened to nautilus in the latest hoary update?
<CraHan> looks like nautilus can't open pngs anymore
<Pizbit> CraHan: Try re-setting the file association
<CraHan> also the cdrom/disk icons in the computer folder show up as broken
<CraHan> Pizbit: ok
<kensai> CraHan: I did the last update and I can open .png with nautilus
<CraHan> weird
<CraHan> this is on ppc though
<kensai> Ohh that may be the prob
<CraHan> nautilus doesn't create thumbnails anymore either
<CraHan> gimp opens png files fine, so I have the necessary png libs installed I guess
* regeya looks at his /usr/lib/win32 dir, looks at his dead-silent ep3 preview, looks at /usr/lib/win32 again.  *shrug*
<Sewdyn> I've got a problem with Ubuntu I use at school.  I've been using it at school to host a site with Apache2/PHP.
<regeya> hm.
<mercurus> CraHan: sounds like nautilus and pngs aren't communicating properly ... PizBit's sugestion sounds good, did it work ?
<Sewdyn> I was messing around with the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files, and I cleared out the root hash and when I tried to 'passwd root' I got some authentication error.  Has anyone seen this?
<CraHan> mercurus: trying now
<regeya> I thought that xine supported qdesign audio.
<vdr> hello can i ask a question  i have Ubuntu install and working fine now im trying to get it to see my usb Hard Drives How make Ubuntu see Them
<regeya> I swear I've played trailers with qdesign audio in totem...on other systems.  maybe not.
<CraHan> mercurus: erhm, excuse my ignorant question, but where in gnome does one set the fileassociations?
<kensai> CraHan: right clicking the file and properties?
<Pizbit> Right click on the file, hit properties and then "open with" tab
<CraHan> ah ok :)
* Pizbit pasts exactly what he told someone else just a few mins ago
<CraHan> what's normally set as the file association?
<CraHan> for a graphics file?
<Pizbit> Probably eog
<CraHan> k
* kensai tells Pizbit is just ok it was a matter of 1 second
<Sewdyn> Does anyone know about authentication errors from trying to access root ?
<CraHan> hmmm
<redemption> Pizbit, when I try to do that, it adds an association that will then appear under the open with window. It dosen't change the default left click association.
<Pizbit> redemption: Click on the radio button to select the default app
<mercurus> Sewdyn: have you set a root password ?
<Sewdyn> I had one set from the installation and I tried to delete it by clearing the hash in /etc/shadow.
<redemption> pizbit, :-) I try that, that don't unselect.
<hectorvs> hey guys, anyone have any idea why the print manager crashes when setting up a SMB windows shared printer?
<CraHan> "The filename blabla.png indicates that this file is of type "unknown".  The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "png document".  If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system
<Sewdyn> And now it's all messed up.  I didn't really know what I was doing.
<ShadowHawk> Ack, I'm hitting too many open files error
<CraHan> what the heck is that all about?
<ShadowHawk> What do I do?
<Pizbit> Meh, hoary:P
<CraHan> Pizbit: yeah :)
<shad0w913> hi
<shad0w913> i need help :p
<mercurus> root:*:12724:0:99999:7::: <-- is that what your /etc/shadow file looks like ?
<Sewdyn> Yes, but I cleared that out.
<Sewdyn> Should I set it back to that ?
<mercurus> yes
<shad0w913> is there anyone i can talk to individually, because it seems a little crouded for everyone to share their problems at once
<mercurus> the * will prevent a root login
<Pizbit> shad0w913: Just ask your question and then people will answer using your nick
<Pizbit> And use their nick when responding
<CraHan> yup
<CraHan> it's with the latest hoary update
<CraHan> the toshiba laptop has the same problem
<Sewdyn> And if I set it back to that, mercurus, how will I log in ?
<CraHan> both laptops (toshiba and ibook) don't show the disk icons anymore and don't open gfx file :)
<CraHan> gonna have to wait to do an apt-get update
<mercurus> Sewdyn: login as root ? or login as a normal user /
<Sewdyn> ? as the password ?
<mercurus> if root has no password, you use "sudo" to administer the system
<mercurus> all you do is:
<mercurus> sudo command options
<mercurus> it'll prompt for a password
<mercurus> enter your USER password
<mercurus> and away you go
<shad0w913> ok heres my problem, well my first: I'm on a compaq presario laptop and the battery meter doesn't work at all. I went into the synaptics thing, and it tells me that ACPI and APM are installed, but as far as I know, they don't seem to be doing anything.
<wims> use for instace sudo passwd root
<Sewdyn> Yeah but
<Sewdyn> When I tried to passwd root
<Sewdyn> It gave me the authentication error.
<mercurus> Sewdyn: you're not making a lot of sense ... can you start from the beginning please ?
<Sewdyn> The problem is
<mercurus> what have you done, and what are you trying to do ?
<Sewdyn> I did clear out root and everything, but when I went back into root to set a new password, it gave me an authentication error.
<Sewdyn> I'm trying to get it to set a new password so it'll work like it did before, heh.
<mercurus> what is "root and everything" ?
<mercurus> and from where ?
<mercurus> what is left in /etc/shadow ?
<Sewdyn> Oh.  I mean, the hash for root inside /etc/shadow.
<GammaRay> at the end of the install it gave me a command to "revisist" the installer.. what might that have been?
<mercurus> and /etc/passwd ?
<shad0w913> can anyone help me?
<Sewdyn> Not sure if I cleaned the hash from /etc/passwd.  Could that've been the problem?
<mercurus> Sewdyn: ok, so you've replaced root's hash with a "*" in /etc/shadow ?
<Sewdyn> No.
<Sewdyn> I just cleared it and saved it.
<shad0w913> fuck
<shad0w913> of course
<Pizbit> GammaRay: Sounds like a typo for "revisit" which I assume would mean in case you want to change something you'd done wrong etc etc
<shad0w913> i have the only model of the compaqs where the acpi doesn't work
<shad0w913> grrrrr
<GammaRay> Pizbit: correct
<mercurus> Sewdyn: replace root's hash with a "*" in /etc/shadow .
<shad0w913> well possibly
<shad0w913> does the whole 1800 series not work with acpi?
<GammaRay> Pizbit: one the first one.. I have not actually done anythjing wrong but I am exploring
<Sewdyn> So set it as  root:*:12724:0:99999:7:: ?
<mercurus> yes
<Sewdyn> And would I need to set anything else in passwd ?
<Sewdyn> Or would I need to make any new user accounts and set them too?
<moltek> me again... I installed the whole system and the user defaults to UID 1000, ok , i managed to change the UID, i did chown the whole home DIR, but now i dont have permission to /dev/dsp , i cant listen to audio, Ive checked and the user is added to the group audio...
<mercurus> if you haven't changed it, it should be fine
<Sewdyn> I may have changed it ... I'm not even sure = (
<Pizbit> moltek: Has the user logged out then in again?
<mercurus> Sewdyn: ok, then let's see what's in it
<Pizbit> moltek: Double check by running 'groups' as that user
<moltek> Pizbit: ok..
<mercurus> cat /etc/paswd grep root
<Pizbit> To give you an idea, groups gives me 'pizbit adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner'
<Sewdyn> I don't have the computer because I'm not at school.  Sorry = (
<mercurus> Sewdyn: ok, assuming you didn't touch /etc/passwd you should be able to login as a normal user, and use sudo
<Tyche> What was the wiki information for the w32codecs? Does anyone have that URL?
<Sewdyn> And Sudo won't prompt for a password?
<moltek> Pizbit: brilliant... :D
<Agabus> yay ubuntu just finished downloading!
<shad0w913> anyone?
<shad0w913> pweeeaaaase
<shad0w913> lol
<hectorvs> Agabus, have fun! :)
<moltek> Bobby Vinton - Blue Veltet Playing in XMMS... :D
<Pizbit> Tyche: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Tyche> Pizbit: Thank You.
<Pizbit> Wow, that link is still 1 per 1000 lines in here:)
<shad0w913> :(
<mercurus> Sewdyn: as I said, it'll prompt for your USER's password - not root's non-existent password
<Sewdyn> Okay.  And this is product of root's password being default as  root:*:12724:0:99999:7:: ?
<shad0w913> ok, lets try a different question: what if I went in to grub, turned off acpi, turned on APM (which is already installed), and then rebooted. Would that make the battery meter work?
<mercurus> Sewdyn: no, it is the default.
<Agabus> hectorvs: i will :D
<mercurus> shad0w913: worth a shot
<wims> it's your users password
<Sewdyn> Okay.  And do you happen to know what I'd need to fix up if I had botched the passwd file too ?
<Pizbit> shad0w913: Give it a go, can't hurt eh?
<shad0w913> how do I make sure that the APM module is loaded, doesn't it have to be in some directory somewere?
<Pizbit> shad0w913: Put it into /etc/modules
<linux_galore> shad0w913: if its a intel based laptop I usually find having acpi on is a positive move also make sure the acpid daemon is active
<mercurus> Sewdyn: if you botched passwd, you'll know about it ... you'll probably have to re-install or boot up from the install CD ... you won't be able to login
<Pizbit> linux_galore: You didn't see the bit where he said his laptop doesn't work with acpi
<shad0w913> well according to the docks and the forums, ACPI doesn't work with 1800 series compaqs :(
<shad0w913> *docs
<mercurus> eg. if you removed root's entry, you can't sudo as root ... because uid 0 won't resolve correctly
<shad0w913> oops :p
<Sewdyn> So... there's no way to fix that without reinstalling?
<linux_galore> Pizbit: so its not an intel based laptop then ??
<wims> without root you got a big problem
<Pizbit> linux_galore: No idea
<shad0w913> it's intel based, pentium III
<mercurus> Sewdyn: yes, boot up with the install CD and repair /etc/passwd manuall
<shad0w913> 600mhz, I think
<shad0w913> maybe more
<Sewdyn> And repairing /etc/passwd manually would consist of ... typing out new hashes for it?
<shad0w913> how do i check to see if acpi is on?
<mercurus> shadow: it is x86 which is what is important ;)
<mercurus> Sewdyn: there won't be any hashes in /etc/passwd
<linux_galore> shad0w913: yeah you need acpi and the acpid daemon running with that unit
<mercurus> there will be basic information, the fields are shown in man /etc/passwd
<mercurus> eg. root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<hectorvs> hey guys, if I change between wireless networks alot, is there a way for ubuntu tu automagically detect the network its in and select the correct config (like wep)?
<ys> when i 'apt-cache search direct connect' how do i make it search for both words together?
<linux_galore> shad0w913: bet you only have the acpi module and you dont have the daemon running
<ShadowHawk> How do I raise the number of open files allowed for a program like bittorrent?
<desp> hello
<[Mirak] > hi
<desp> I remember reading a webpage regarding some controversy about the Ubuntu "circle of friends" photos...
<desp> but I can't find it
<mercurus> hmm ... I'm using a desktop ... and something I've removed has stopped the machine soft-powering off ... I have apmd, and acpid and associated packages ... what have I removed that I shouldn't ?
<CraHan> hmmm
<[Mirak] > they are gone
<desp> can someone point me to it?
<CraHan> sleep seems to hang the ibook
<CraHan> closing the lide makes it sleep
<CraHan> but opening it again hangs it
<[Mirak] > desp, search for ubuntu calander
<GammaRay> snd_via82xx is loaded for my sound card. How and where does it get loaded?
<shad0w913> linux_galore: did you block IMs?
<Sewdyn> Mercurus, say I got the install CD and booted it to repair passwd manually ... how would I do that?
<linux_galore> mercurus: lsmod  see if acpi is loaded
<RuffianSoldier> Debian :-p
<shank_> is there a common problem with getting an md5sum error when trying to install?
<Sewdyn> Edit the passwd file and replace it with defaults?
<desp> ah, thanks [Mirak] 
<linux_galore> shad0w913: no just I have so many chats going your just got pushed to the back
<RuffianSoldier> shank_, never heard of such a thing, so maybe......
<shad0w913> oh, ok
<GammaRay> on mandrake /etc/init.d/sound would load the proper module that /etc/modprobe.conf had an alias to
<shank_> RuffianSoldier: yeah, it will not install on my laptop
<linux_galore> shad0w913: nothing personal as they say
<RuffianSoldier> shank_, ubuntu wont?
<mercurus> Sewdyn: by putting what I typed above into the first line of /etc/passwd
<shank_> the screen gets stuck at 34% constantly refreshing
<shad0w913> it's fine, just try to get to it eventually ;)
<Sewdyn> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash ?
<shank_> and on F4, there's an error about md5sum
<RuffianSoldier> shank_, download Ubuntu from a different mirror, then burn a new ISO
<shank_> RuffianSoldier: i checked the md5sum of the iso
<shank_> its fine
<mercurus> linux_galore: it isn't ... where does one put module loading instructions for Ubuntu ?
<RuffianSoldier> strange
<RuffianSoldier> it could be a hardware problem shank_
<shank_> well, the laptop has fedora installed on it :-)
<shank_> currently using it
<CraHan> looks like I need to disable hal to be able to suspend
<RuffianSoldier> shank_, Debian rules! All you need is Ubuntu
<Tyche> Pizbit: Is there another repository then universe that will give you added repositories?
<Tyche> Pizbit: I remember getting it off of the wiki site, but cannot find it, the name it had was "testing"
<Tsjoklat> Tyche the merilat one
<stuNNed_> well i had to physically remove snd_intel8x0m from the /lib/modules tree so that it would not load, putting it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist did nothing
<Tyche> Tsjoklat: Yes, that is the one. I searched for that "merilat" is that the correct spelling?
<desp> so is there a way to get the gnome-splash featuring the circle of friends guys?
<GammaRay> stuNNed_: I'm pretty new to ubuntu. I just installed it yesterday.
<GammaRay> stuNNed_: I've been looking around and I have no idea how it loads sound modules..
<hectorvs> quick question, where are ubuntu wallpapers stored??
<hectorvs> I added a read only file and now everytime i try to change the background the app crashes
<dml> Tyche, marillat
<yohannes> what do u guys think about limewire?
<desp> yohannes: teh sux
<Tsjoklat> not sure about the spelling Tyche
<Tsjoklat> could be with a E or a A
<yohannes> desp: what do u recommend?
<Tsjoklat> brb
<desp> the correct spelling is "marillat"
<GammaRay> yohannes: gtk-gnutella is better, I know that
<mdz> GammaRay: hotplug
<GammaRay> hey, what's the command to show the current run level and the last one?
<yohannes> how about xmule? any of u guys try it?
<GammaRay> I use amule.. it's a fork of xmule
<GammaRay> quite nice for large files.. as long as you can wait
<GammaRay> mdz: thanks
<stuNNed_> GammaRay, it's the module for audio from the modem is all, like i need that! :D
<stuNNed_> GammaRay, i've had a few issues with ubuntu and sound but besides that it's been great!
<yohannes> thanks guys
<shank_> what version of firefox does ubuntu have?
<bob2> which version of ubuntu?
<bob2> warty has 0.9.3, hoary has rc1
<WX> how do you enable cgi-bin access for each user?
<WX> i added: <Directory /home/*/public_html/cgi-bin>
<WX>         AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
<WX>         Options All
<WX>     </Directory>
<bob2> ouchery
<Tyche> Thanks dml and Tsjoklat I was able to find it with those suggestions. The correct spelling is Marillat
<bob2> that has serious security implications, WX
<WX> hehe
<Tyche> Are there any other 'must have' repositories? I have the multiuniverse also.
<WX> i realize... but i was only trying to make sure i didn't miss something
<WX> but i must have somewhere
<desp> I'm falling in love with Ubuntu
<desp> that chocolate girl on the desktop is helping, too
<ToGGY> mmmm
<kensai> need help this is what I get when I try to run xmms:
<kensai> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kensai> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<ToGGY> xmmms?
<hectorvs> in which folder are the ubuntu wallpapers stored? (the ones that come by default?)
<ToGGY> i just ran into that
<ToGGY> kensai: search for mikmod in synaptic and install all the results
<ToGGY> anyone wanna see my desktop?
<RuffianSoldier> hey all
<ToGGY> http://georgedubya.info/Screenshot.png
<ToGGY> My ip ends in .255
<kensai> ToGGY: Thanks everything fine now Thanks again
<ToGGY> Yep
<ToGGY> Now look at my screenshot!~
<bob2> kensai: it's a bug in the nvidia drivers
<bob2> kensai: install libmikmod2
<hectorvs> this is not good
<kensai> bob2: But is the first time this bug affects me this is my 3rd install of ubuntu
<hectorvs> my gnome-background-properties program keeps on crashing every time i open it
<bob2> hectorvs: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<bob2> kensai: yes, it's a very weird bug
<RuffianSoldier> I have a question.... Am I the only Ubuntu User/Lover (Tis my favorite distro) that uses KDE???
<hectorvs> bob2: thanks a million
<bob2> it only affects some people, sometime
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: of course not
<RuffianSoldier> who else uses Ubuntu In KDE?
<bob2> hectorvs: (found that by doing dpkg -L ubuntu-artwork | grep background)
<kensai> RuffianSoldier: I have kde installed and have used it
<ToGGY> Gnome > KDE
<RuffianSoldier> Cool, I always use KDE since I have it installed.  But Gnome is still awesome
<kensai> RuffianSoldier: it is broken in some parts
<RuffianSoldier> kensai, I got mine working great: KDE 3.2
<hectorvs> bob2: thanks again, ill keep that in mind for future searches
<ToGGY> Why aint there any OPS in here?
<bob2> hectorvs: you're welcome
<kensai> RuffianSoldier: Mine is working great but when I try to compile baghira theme it sasy I don't ahve some qt libraries some weird things too
<bob2> ToGGY: there are
<RuffianSoldier> ToGGY, |trey| is an op
<bob2> just not currently +o
<RuffianSoldier> he owns channel
<kensai> But I don't mine Gnome is the better choice
<kensai> *mind*
<bob2> |trey| is not an op
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, I was pretty sure he is!!!!
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: well, he's not, and he doesn't own the channel either.
<bob2> he just talks a lot.
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, how come where it shows the name of the owner of the channel, it says |
<kensai> bob2: "he just talks a lot."  LOL LOL LOL
<RuffianSoldier> |trey|
<EfaistOs> hi
<EfaistOs> is the unstable version ok for a workstation ? nothing broking it right now ....
<bob2> EfaistOs: it's usable, but I wouldn't run it if you want to be really sure nothing wil breakl
* RuffianSoldier has to poop!  uP TO LATE! AHAHAH YOU SUCK RUFFIAN! YOU POOD YOUR PANTS!
<RuffianSoldier> :-(
<EfaistOs> bob2, ok but i was using inkscape 0.39 in sid on debian and now it's only 0.38 in warty
<EfaistOs> is there security for hoary also ?
<jdub> no
<kensai> there are some broken pacakges that come and go in a few minutes here in hoary
<bob2> no
<bob2> hoary has a similar security deal to sid
<EfaistOs> kensai, like in sid ?
<EfaistOs> so it's quite usable ...
<kensai> EfaistOs: sometimes more unstable than SID
<EfaistOs> arf ...
<EfaistOs> by the way did someone try doom3 under linux ?
<jdub> not necessarily more unstable
<jdub> just faster
<kensai> EfaistOs: But i told you it's a matter of minutes and there is a fix in apt-get -dist-upgrade
<bob2> it's linux to the MAX
<kensai> Is ubuntu localizing for spanish users?
<RuffianSoldier> Im afraid of Huary hedgehog, Because I will want to use it, but then I will have to reformat and loose all my files and configurations!
<RuffianSoldier> NOOO!
<kensai> reformat why?
<RuffianSoldier> umm, how else would I install it
<kensai> apt-get dist-upgrade
<RuffianSoldier> umm, can I do that when haury comes out?!?!
<EfaistOs> haury ?
<kensai> changing the sources.list to hoary instead of warty
<ToGGY> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-k7 CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ 2090.649 MHz Bogomips: 4136.96 Mem: 835/1012M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 55.99G Free: 54.00G Procs: 75 Uptime: 1 hr 18 mins 53 secs Load: 0.75 0.70 0.48  Screen: nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600XT]  (rev a1) Screen Resolution: 1280x1024 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 477.17M Out: 23.21M
<kensai> LoL haury sounds like a womens name
<bob2> ToGGY: please fix your irc client so it never does that again
<bob2> kensai: it's "hoary".
<RuffianSoldier> kensai. Whorey Hedgehog
<ToGGY> ;p;
<kensai> bob2: I know is hoary
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: you don't need to reformat anything.
<kensai> bob2: I was just kidding
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, explain
<rublind> Who wants to help me fix my sound?
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: just use warty.
<kensai> rublind: what happened?
<rublind> I just installed ubuntu, and it doesn't work.
<rublind> I believe it's a hotplug problem.
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, why?!?! why use an old version when the latest come out
<bob2> why do you think that?
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: hoary is not out yet.
<rublind> When I go to properties in on the volume icon in the corner, my sound card is last, and I think it needs to be before the Intel thing on my motherboard.
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: when it is released in april, you can easily upgrade then.
<RuffianSoldier> how? apt-get -dist upgrade?
<dreamcatcher> hello
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: yes.
<bob2> well, spelt correctly.
<kensai> RuffianSoldier: Upgrade to hoary if you want by accessing the /etc/apt/sources.list and editing everything that says warty to hoary and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<RuffianSoldier> wow
<RuffianSoldier> thats alot of work
<RuffianSoldier> they need to make an upgrade CD
<RuffianSoldier> :-p
<kensai> RuffianSoldier: Please come on
<Agabus> alright guys im up and running with ubuntu :D
<kensai> RuffianSoldier: stay with warty then why go unstable and loose everything if you mess up ;)
<RuffianSoldier> i guess
<RuffianSoldier> Ubuntu is a great, stable desktop
<RuffianSoldier> i have had more problems with Windows and other Linux distros then Ubuntu
<kensai> RuffianSoldier: I'm in hoary cause I love linux to the MAX
<RuffianSoldier> ..........
<RuffianSoldier> .........
<RuffianSoldier> ...........
<kensai> RuffianSoldier: I have more probs with Windows than with my ex-girlfriend ;)
<RuffianSoldier> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
<RuffianSoldier> I keep my XP box clean
<RuffianSoldier> and i dont pay for it either
<RuffianSoldier> Bittorent ruleS!
<kensai> RuffianSoldier: I keep my box clean by not installing XP in it :P
<Agabus> hey people, i just booted up ubuntu and i'm running synaptic for the first time, should i add any new repositories to the list to download stuff that isnt in the default ones??
<kensai> Agabus: Did you uncomment the reps in sources.list?
<RuffianSoldier> People have to be stupid to pay for Windows.  MS is such a bastard corperation, and they make stuff up about Linux being 10 times as expensive.  So I dont pay for there stuff
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: please, this is not a warez channel.
<RuffianSoldier> ahahahaah
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<kensai> RuffianSoldier: This is piracy so don't talk about it here
<bob2> Agabus: universe and multiverse might have stuff you want, but remember that they are not supported
<Agabus> kensai: i havnt dont anything at all yet really, and im pretty noob at synaptec so i dunno wat u mean
<RuffianSoldier> hmmm, bob2, whats multiverse?
<kensai> Agabus: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and in there just erase the # of some of the links
<Agabus> kensai: what does that do?
<kensai> It adds all the packages
<RuffianSoldier> Agabus, good stuff
<Agabus> k ill try
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.1228090247
<hectorvs> how do i know if i have java installed correctly? (i want to install azureus)
* Pizbit is back:)
<kensai> Agabus: once you do it tell me what you did so I make sure you don't screw your ubuntu
<bob2> erm, encourgaging people to use universe and multiverse for no reason seems a bit silly
<RuffianSoldier> My ubuntu install on my desktop linux box had no errors, all i had to do was enable universe in synaptic and everything was up and running. Also apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<kensai> bob2: sorry I just want to let people use their rights LOL
<Lord_Viper> Hey guys is there a changelog other than the email list for Hoary?
<kensai> bob2: He asked to have more packages
<bob2> kensai: it's not about rights
<RageMax> is there some way I could write a script to automatically clean up icons every time an icon is added or removed in a directory?
<kensai> bob2: yeah I know sorry
<kensai> :(
<Agabus> ok i deleted 2 #'s from to urls in the file, then saved it
<kensai> they said universe at the end?
<bob2> RageMax: how do you mean "clean up"?
<Agabus> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bob2> Lord_Viper: there's the page describing the plans for it
<bob2> Agabus: run "apt-get update" or synaptic update
<kensai> Agabus: apt-get update
<kensai> it will be fixed or just reload
<Lord_Viper> k, thx Bob2
<RageMax> bob2: "Clean up by name" in the context menu in nautilus
<Agabus> how much will it download?
<kensai> nothing
<bob2> kensai: no
<bob2> Agabus: a few megabytes
<Agabus> i try apt-get update from the terminal and its like could not open lock file
<bob2> "sudo apt-get update"
<kensai> bob2: ok I'm sleepy sorry
<Agabus> sweet its doin somethin
<kensai> I might need a cup of coffe
<Agabus> wat exactly is it doin?
<SuperQ> COFFEEEEE
<kensai> Agabus: retrieving packages from the universe
<bob2> kensai: no
<bob2> Agabus: it's downloading the lists of available packages.
<kensai> bob2: AHHH I give up then
<Agabus> lol oh ok
<kensai> bob2: Thats what I meant to say
<Agabus> so couldn't i have been able to do this from within synaptec
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<kensai> Agabus: yes
<Agabus> lol ok
<RuffianSoldier> console is best
<bob2> Agabus: as I said 'or synaptic update'
<Agabus> oh k\
<Agabus> well i opened synaptec now and it showed no errors
<Pizbit> Agabus: Yeah you could, hit reload
<Agabus> can i now download previously unavailable packages?
<kensai> Agabus: yes
<Agabus> sweet
<bob2> Agabus: well, some of them
<Agabus> i wanna get rhythmbox working with mp3s
<bob2> Agabus: you don't universe or multiverse for that
<kensai> Kool I answered and bob2 didn't said no to me ;)
<bob2> if you'd just asked that to begin with
<bob2> install gstreamer0.8-mad from main
<Agabus> no, that wasnt all i wanted to do but ok
<kensai> <Agabus> hey people, i just booted up ubuntu and i'm running synaptic for the first time, should i add any new repositories to the list to download stuff that isnt in the default ones??
<kensai> thats part of it ^
<bob2> yes, I know
<desp> so...I installed both gvlc and gnome-vlc...but they both look out-of-place on my Ubuntu desktop
<desp> what's up with that?
<bob2> desp: it's a gtk1.2 program
<bob2> totem is the gnome2 video player
<kensai> why can't totem be removed?
<Agabus> is there a way to set the default media player to rhythm box?
<desp> a pity that I haven't figured out yet how to make it play .avi files
<bob2> kensai: of course it can be removed
<bob2> desp: install totem-xine
<bob2> desp: as wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats says
<desp> I see
<kensai> It depends on ubuntu-desktop and says it will be removed
<Pizbit> kensai: That's safe
<Pizbit> ubuntu-desktop = meta package
<bob2> kensai: yes, but it's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop
<kensai> can I remove ubuntu-desktop which effect will it take?
<Pizbit> kensai: None:)
<kensai> Nothing or just little bit?
<Pizbit> Nothing
<bob2> Pizbit: that's not quite true
<Pizbit> Zip! Nada! Zilch!:)
<kensai> why is it there then?
<Pizbit> bob2: Blah, hasn't hurt anyone yet eh?:)
<bob2> kensai: it means you won't get future ubuntu desktop packages installed automatically
<kensai> errrmmm? and?
<bur[n] er> why remove totem anyway?
<bur[n] er> i like totem
<bob2> kensai: it's there to Depend on all the basic desktop stuff, so you only need to install one package
<Agabus> ubuntu looks so much nicer than mandrake :D
<Pizbit> bur[n] er: He's not, he's changing it to totem-xine
<kensai> cause totem does absolutely nothing it has no codecs for mpegs
<tseng> totem-xine can use w32codecs
<bob2> it does lots
<tseng> ffpeg
<tseng> etc
<Pizbit> kensai: You could just install xine-ui and use xine, plus the w32codecs package from the marillat repository
<kensai> Pizbit: thanks
* Pizbit doesn't think that breaks ubuntu-desktop
<Pizbit> kensai: Just be sure to change files to open with xine (rigth click -> open with type in xine) :)
<desp> when I was installing vlc using synaptic, it installed a few other packages as well.  now when I select vlc for complete removal, it only wants to remove wxvlc as well.  how can I get synaptic to purge all unnecessary packages, such as the vlc dependencies that are no longer needed?
<WW> bob2: Just curious about that ubunut-desktop thing... what are the chances that the packages on which ubuntu-desktop depends will change in warty?
<bob2> desp: I don't believe synaptic can do that.  deboprhan can, and if you use aptitude it happens automatically.
<bob2> WW: in warty? 0.000000%.  in hoary, pretty good.
<desp> bob2: I'm totally new to debian. can you elaborate a bit?
<bob2> in fact, it has changed in hoary already, iirc
<WW> bob2: That's about what I figured.  Thanks.
<desp> I'm pretty much new to linux, as well
<bob2> desp: which bit?
<desp> deborphan -- can I just use it without any worries?
<bob2> yes.
<bob2> debfoster does a simlar deal, I think
<desp> both seem to be not installed, though
<Pizbit> desp: Install them if you want:)
<desp> aight ;)
<desp> so aptitude's better than synaptic?
<kensai> bob2: ubuntu-desktop has a new version should I upgrade to it in hoary?
<bob2> different
<bob2> I certainly prefer aptitude
<RuffianSoldier> I am commensing my vector/libranet linux easy dual boot experiment!!
<Pizbit> desp: It's a lot less intuitive
<Pizbit> Although I hear synaptic is due for some changes for hoary, not sure what they are
<kensai> bob2: it removes something like libfam0.......
<desp> ahm.
<bob2> kensai: not unless you're already running hoary
<kensai> yeah I'm runing hoary
<RuffianSoldier> how?
<RuffianSoldier> not possible!
<desp> ah btw
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: please chill out
<bob2> kensai: don't think it depends on anything more interesting yet
<desp> is there a way to force synaptic to use the system terminal font?
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, hey, im fine dude, i am chill like an ice burg!
<RuffianSoldier> =)
<kensai> bob2: it says to be removed libdfam0c102
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: you just seem to get very loud about trivial things
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, sorry :-/
<RuffianSoldier> :-(
* RuffianSoldier Cries.......
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: dude.
<kensai> bob2: is it safe to remove?
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: it's IRC.
<kensai> LOL
<bob2> kensai: if you agree that it's not forcing anything you want out, yes
<ys> How can I make VLC my default player? I'm using gnome 2.8.
<Pizbit> Right click -> 'open with' and type in the command to run vlc
<Pizbit> Alternatively: Right click -> Properties -> 'Open With' tab -> Add it, tick the radio button for it.
<kensai> does instaling w32codecs give totem the ability to play mpegs and all that?
<RuffianSoldier> snd im back!
<Pizbit> kensai: Only totem-xine I  believe
<kensai> but totem-xine wants to remove my ubuntu-desktop
<kensai> LOL
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<Pizbit> So let it, or use plain xine
<ys> Pizbit: I want it to open all movie files with VLC as it's default.  Not just one file.
<kensai> then I'll use xine
<Pizbit> ys: That will set it for the file type, not that file itself
* kensai goes to sleep is 12:39 am
<kensai> Bye and thanks guys
<RageMax> is it even possible to set a program for a single file?
<Pizbit> RageMax: Depends, if it's a script you change the #! line, else you might just have to code the feature in, I havn't seen it yet(doesn't mean it aint there though...)
<RuffianSoldier> damn my sholder hurts
<hectorvs> how the funk does one start bit-tornado?
<Pizbit> Got the gui part too it?
<hectorvs> i installed it from the universe, but i cant find the bin... ?
<hectorvs> yeah, i installed both
<Pizbit> I just clicked on a link in firefox and it worked;)
<hectorvs> lol
<hectorvs> lemme see
<desp> what do you guys use as a terminal?
<shad0w913> linux_galore
<desp> the default terminal already crashed twice for me :/
<Pizbit> hectorvs: bt<tab>
<Pizbit> desp: gnome-terminal
<hectorvs> Pizbit: i get alot of things
<hectorvs> all bt related
<desp> Pizbit: that's the one
<Pizbit> hectorvs: Yeah, try figure out which one it is heh, I think I found it once:)
<Pizbit> btdownloadgui.bittornado
<hectorvs> thats the one, i found it
<hectorvs> just as you typed it
<hectorvs> lol
<Pizbit> I didn't type, I pasted:)
<hectorvs> ^_^
<hectorvs> hey Pizbit, do you know how to make a bash script?
<Pizbit> Barely touched them
<hectorvs> i want to make a script that detects the essid of the wireless network i happen to be in so it can configure itself
<RuffianSoldier> hectorvs, I do, but it depends on what your trying to get done?
<RuffianSoldier> hectorvs, oh, im a fan of WiFi, but havent messed with it in linux
<hectorvs> i move alot between networks and its a pain to set them up manually
<RuffianSoldier> feel ya ther
<hectorvs> RuffianSoldier, hmm... what happens is that if i have a config for network A and then turn on the comp while being in network B, the bootup process will hang until i hit ctrl-c
<hazmat> hectorvs, there is a wireless bash script for gentoo you might be able to google for which does it
<hectorvs> hazmat, yeah i think i saw it too... lemme take a looksee, see how it goes and Ill post it in the forums
<hectorvs> alot of people are having this problems, so it seems
<hazmat> pls do so on the mailing list as well
<hectorvs> yup
<desp> hmmm
<desp> I added "deb-src ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Pizbit> Change unstable to testing
<desp> to my /etc/apt/sources.list, did a reload, but I still can't see the packages
<desp> Pizbit: why?
<Pizbit> Because mplayer packages require stuff newer than what's in universe iirc
<desp> Pizbit: isn't unstable newer than testing?
<Pizbit> That's exactly what I'm referring too.
<desp> Pizbit: also, testing only has i386 binaries, while I'm on PowerPC
<desp> I thought that since unstable also has sources, apt-get would be smart enough to get them and compile them, but it seems that I'm wrong
<jdub> desp: "can't see"?
<jdub> desp: apt-get source <package>
<desp> jdub: "can't see" as in "not in the synaptic package list"
* desp <- new to this stuff
<jdub> desp: synaptic lists binary packages, not sources
<Pizbit> desp: It is smart enough, but it doesn't help if the newer packages aren't in any of the lists, but do go on, I havn't touched PPC
* Pizbit wonders just how many PPC Ubuntu users there is.
<desp> I see
<bob2> Pizbit: there's lots of us
<desp> there would probably be more if OldWorld PPC was officially supported
<Pizbit> bob2: Why?:)
<bob2> desp: oldworld ppc is not going to have much fun with gnome2.8
<desp> bob2: really?
<bob2> Pizbit: cheap, fast, pretty, light, long battery life
<desp> I'm running Warty on an OldWorld PowerMac 7300 with a G4/450 upgrade card
<desp> 288MB RAM
<bob2> heh, old world g4
<bob2> didnt' consider that
<desp> plenty of those
<bob2> but it's pretty easy to install debian on them and dist-upgrade if you want to
<desp> ah
<bob2> well, compared to the number of new world g4s, there really isn't that many
<bob2> but it could happen for hoary if people can help out
<desp> are there really that many people with new macs that prefer running linux instead of OS X?
<desp> somehow, I doubt it
<bob2> I bought a brand new mac to run ubuntu on it
<desp> well, obviously you are a maniac ;)
<DracosX> heh, I was considering doing that very same thing
<mitochondyu> hi all
<mitochondyu> newb here
<desp> but I'm interested to know your reasoning
<DracosX> personally, I prefer gnome to aqua, and linux to darwin, but ppc to x86
<AlohaWolf> can someone send me a copy of their XF86Config-4, preferably someone who hasnt edited it since they installed?
<desp> is anyone here using mac-on-linux?
<attitude> I can not seem to get gdesklets to display
<attitude> any ideas
<RageMax> sweet, someone fixed the clock applet problem already
<hectorvs> guys, i found the wireless config script
<AlohaWolf> I think everyone is asleep
<attitude> AlohaWolf: darn
<hectorvs> now, i need some help in implementing it to ubuntu and debian in general
<DracosX> attitude: any particular display/sensor that isn't working, or just gdesklets in general?
<AlohaWolf> does anyone know how to access the autoconfig script that is used to setup X during the install?
<AlohaWolf> attitude,
<attitude> DracosX: when i start it I can do ps - ef | grep gdesklets and I see the proc but it never displays anything
<attitude> DracosX: even after 20 min
<DracosX> have you loaded any displays?
<shank_> does ubuntu have a net install?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> sudo network-admin
<AlohaWolf> attitude, can you send me a copy of your XF86Config-4, I cant seem to get 3D to work properly after playing with the ATI drivers, so now im trying to go back to the original one
<attitude> DracosX: loaded a display?
<DracosX> sudo apt-get install gdesklets-data
<DracosX> then look under /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays
<nomasteryoda> i'm doing mine right now
<nomasteryoda> wifi
<attitude> AlohaWolf: Mine is using nvida
<AlohaWolf> attitude, just so long as its the default one generated by the installer, I can fix that part
<desp> crap
<desp> can someone send me a fresh /etc/vnc.conf file?
<desp> or will it regenerate automatically somehow?
<bob2> please don't delete files from /etc, ever
<desp> bob2: I promise.
<desp> :D
<bob2> now, dpkg -P vnc --force-depends ; apt-get install vnc
<bob2> where "vnc" is the name of the package it came from
<desp> aha
<desp> thanks
<Opiat3> ehlooo
<encryptio> whoa, i'll ask again, just incase.
<encryptio> Anyone on a ppc here?
<desp> yeah
<Opiat3> how can i boot to a terminal?
<gloin_> sup all
<attitude> DracosX: Sorry I got droped for some reason. I have already got the gdesklets-data and I can see the Displays
<DracosX> ok
* gloin_ is an old KDE-er, and feels totally lost in gnome...
<DracosX> right click on a display and go to open with
<gloin_> so how the heck do I bring up the menu editor?
<DracosX> type in gdesklets
<gloin_> and also
<Pizbit> gloin_: Right click in the sub menus
<gloin_> how do I get the file browser to quit acting like Mac System 7?
<DracosX> then just double click on any display to load it
<bob2> encryptio: just ask your question
<encryptio> i want to know how to do a firewire mount (lin/ppc)
<gloin_> Pizbit: thanks
<attitude> ok
<bob2> encryptio: plug it in.  it should mount.
<encryptio> it's not
<attitude> DracosX: I do not get a display
<Pizbit> gloin_: Do you mean change it to browser mode? Look in the preferences, always use browser I think it's called
<gloin_> Pizbit: no, I mean when it's browsing files, I don't want it to open a new window everytime I open a folder
<desp> gloin_: in preferences/behaviour select "always open in browser windows"
<RageMax> oh crap, now the calendar app won't pull tasks from the evolution dataserver
<gloin_> ok lol
<gloin_> how do I get to "preferences?"
<desp> open a browser window ;)
<encryptio> bob2: i'm not sure what the /dev is, so I can't mount it manually.
<bob2> gloin_: ctrl-l preferences:///
<gloin_> ahh got it
<gloin_> lol
<bob2> or computer -> desktop preferences
<attitude> DracosX: nothing opens on my screen at all when I type gdesklets in a term
<bob2> encryptio: tail -f /var/log/messages
* gloin_ still thinks gnome was smoking crack on that decision
<DracosX> it shouldn't
<DracosX> that starts the gdesklets "service"
<DracosX> you should open one of the directories under /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays
<DracosX> then right click on the "whatever.display" file
<DracosX> then go to open with
<hectorvs> bob2, if i have a broken package how do i fix it?
<DracosX> type in gdesklets
<DracosX> :)
<bob2> hectorvs: don't use hoary
<hectorvs> bob2, im not
* gloin_ is now satisfied =] 
<bob2> hectorvs: what packages are broken in warty?
<encryptio> bob2: it says it's mounted, but there's no mountpoint in /media or /mnt or /
<bob2> encryptio: what does "mount" say?
<hectorvs> bob2, im installing packages outside the ubuntu repository, its guessnet
<encryptio> mount what?
<hectorvs> its marked with a red box, so i guess thats the one
<bob2> hectorvs: talk to whoever made those packages.
<bob2> encryptio: the command "mount"
<encryptio> bob2: no entry there for any drive that the filesystem is hfsplus (which the drive is)
<gloin_> well, if any devs are listening, aside from the annoyances of moving to gnome (which really does feel like it's about 10 years behind KDE), nice distro!  Very well executed!  Keep up the good work.  I appreciate seeing the posts on bugtraq as well - lets me know the dev team is interested in keeping up with things.
<bob2> encryptio: there's a bug in hal (or pmount?) in warty where it won't mount ntfs partitions, maybe it affects hfs+ too
<bob2> hahah 10 years behind.
<gloin_> heh
<gloin_> well
<gloin_> it is horrid
<gloin_> but the distro behind it makes it worthwhile
<bob2> ojectively bad, right
<desp> bob2: I'm mounting a hfs+ partition successfully
* encryptio would like a kde too
<shank_> bob2: you enjoy fisher price interfaces?
<shank_> oops
<gloin_> LOL
<shank_> gloin_ you enjoy fisher price interfaces?
<bob2> encryptio: gloin_ so use KDE
<gloin_> rofl
<gloin_> well
<nomasteryoda> shank_: no, that's Teletubbies
<bob2> desp: yes, I know, but the automounting may be broken
<gloin_> nomasteryoda: actually, Teletubbies is windows XP
<bob2> encryptio: gloin_ it's in universe
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<desp> ah
<nomasteryoda> yea
<encryptio> mm. there's a problem. it won't install. but no matter...
* gloin_ thinks Gnome has become way too dumbed down
<gloin_> bob2: it is?
<gloin_> cool deal
<DracosX> yeah
<DracosX> sudo apt-get install kde
<jdub> gloin_: gnome is not dumbed down. it just doesn't expect you to make it work properly yourself.
* gloin_ is on it
<encryptio> bob2: how do i find out what /dev the drive is?
<gloin_> lol
<bob2> encryptio: /var/log/messages
<encryptio> do'h
<shank_> well, i give up on ubuntu
<jdub> gloin_: why force the user into understanding fifty million different options, when you can make things 'just work'?
<bob2> gnome won't be ready for the enterprise until it has a search box in it's control panel
<encryptio> holy crap that's a long path...
<bob2> shank_: that's a shame.  why?
<gloin_> jdub: gnome is so sumbed down - I'd like to be able to customize my menubar without looking in obscure, counter-intuitive places, and don't get me started about the whole win95-style filebrowser
<Pizbit> bob2: A search box... to search what?
<shank_> bob2: can't get it installed
<gloin_> s/sumbed/dumbed
<shank_> bob2: did you use to be in the #debian channel?
<bob2> Pizbit: the options, of course.
<bob2> shank_: still am.
<jdub> gloin_: the menu editing issue is well known; it's hidden because it doesn't work well.
<Pizbit> bob2: gconf-editor ?:)
<shank_> bob2: no bot here yet to request help from?
<bob2> shank_: did you try the usual acpi=off, noapic sort of thing?
<jdub> gloin_: the gtk+ 2.5 file browser is great.
<shank_> bob2: yes
<encryptio> bob2: the /device won't ever change, right?
<shank_> it fails trying to fetch some pkg from the cd
<bob2> shank_: not sure a bot would really help here, when there's so much work going ino the wiki and faq
<shank_> and flashes the screen repeteadly
<bob2> shank_: check the md5sum of the cd
<jdub> Pizbit: it's a joke. kde has a search tool in its kontrol thingy
<shank_> and f4 terminal shows md4sum
<shank_> bob2: already did
<shank_> its fin
<bob2> encryptio: it can change on every plug, theoretically, but probably won't
<shank_> bob2: also tried jigdo
<shank_> but some packages are missing
<Pizbit> jdub: I know, but it was the nearest I can think of.
<shank_> doesn't exactly inspire confidence
<bob2> shank_: you md5'd the cd itself?
<encryptio> bob2: well, it doesn't matter, because it's gone...
<shank_> bob2: not the cd itself
<gloin_> ahh
<jdub> shank_: there are no packages missing on the cd.
<bob2> shank_: the cd has worked for literally tens of thousands of other people, it's extremely unlikely to be a bug in ubuntu.
<shank_> jdub: um, i'm talking about jigdo
<gloin_> well, like I said, the Gnome default is only an annoyance
<gloin_> I'm impressed with the distro overall
<encryptio> what's a "bad superblock"?
<shank_> bob2: ok, i'll check the md5sum on the actual cd
<bob2> shank_: check the md5sum of the iso you get, and the physical cd
<shank_> bob2: i'm sure its prolly not worked for hundreds or thousands of ppl as well
<jdub> gloin_: the distro is impressive because it was designed with some of the same objectives as gnome.
<shank_> bob2: laready checked the iso
<gloin_> jdub: ??
<shank_> bob2: why offer the jigdo file if you can't use jigdo to construct the iso?
<nomasteryoda> shank_: I had it fail on a new dell laptop
<nomasteryoda> today
<bob2> shank_: please don't get that attitude
<ys> hey
<gloin_> yeh
<bob2> shank_: if the jigdo files are buggy, please file a bug and they will be fixed
<nomasteryoda> but it was the dvd burner ... it didn't like the CD media
<shank_> bob2: what attitude?
<ys> i just installed ubuntu i was wondering if it's a good idea to apt-get kde.
<gloin_> heh ys
<gloin_> I'm doing that right now
<jdub> ys: it works, but is unsupported.
<gloin_> want to stick around a while I'll tell you how ti goes
<gloin_> s/ti/it
<nomasteryoda> ys... i did it too
<nomasteryoda> worked fine
<nomasteryoda> but much slower
<gloin_> hmm
<desp> the RestrictedFormats wiki says: "The following repository has packages for i386 only."  does anyone know if I can find pre-made ppc packages somewhere?
<bob2> desp: yes, go to marillat's website
<bob2> it has the ppc url
<ys> nomasteryoda: how fast is your puter?
<bob2> you will need to get one package from sid before mplayer can be installed, though
* gloin_ is going to have to learn a whole new folklore and set of resources for this distro - he feels like it'll be long-term
<encryptio> bob2: when I try to mount /dev/sda (same drive according to /var/log/messages), it gives me "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda, or too many..." etc. It's the right filesystem, it mounts on a mac, and the syntax is simple.
<bob2> maybe I should have written that down
<Pizbit> encryptio: /dev/sda1 ?
<bob2> encryptio: erm, you don't have any partitions on that disk?
<bob2> none at all?
<encryptio> "/dev/sda1 doesn't exist"
<encryptio> -_-
<ys> if i apt-get kde from my school which is a debian server will that matter?
<bob2> encryptio: erm, are you trying to mount a mac disk on a pc?
<Pizbit> ys: Why not get it from universe?
<gloin_> WOW!  I'm getting insanely fast downloads from the apt repository!  LIke a meg/sec!
<bob2> ys: use ubuntu's universe repository
<encryptio> bob2: linux/ppc ubuntu mounting a mac drive. short: no.
<ys> because if i get it from my uni then i don't use my limited bandwidth
<ys> ofcourse :)
<desp> bob2: thanks again
<gloin_> man
<encryptio> bob2: it worked (after tweaking) in YDL fine
<gloin_> this totally rocks
<bob2> ys: debian's kde packages probably won't install on warty
<bob2> ys: and if they do, you're totally on your own
<gloin_> anyone know of a way to get evolution2 to display the number of unreads in the titlebar the way it did in 1.x?
<ys> how large is KDE?
<gloin_> ys:
<gloin_> big
<gloin_> but depending on where you are, the apt repository is FAST
<encryptio> ys: about 75MB binary, in my experience
<gloin_> rutgers, it should only take about 4-5 minutes to download
<encryptio> 120mb for the whole thing
* gloin_ is still floored by the download speed
<DracosX> 1346KB/s here
<DracosX> it is quick tonight
<gloin_> truly impressive
<encryptio> bob2: "sda: unsupported sector size 12." in /var/log/messages?
<encryptio> bob2: "SCSI device sda: 0 12-byte hdwe sectors (0 MB)"
<gloin_> well
<gloin_> I'll bbl for sure
<bob2> encryptio: erm, that's odd
<encryptio> bob2: and then many "HFS+-fs: unable to find HFS+ superblock" (?)
<hectorvs> we need something like expos for gnome =p
<encryptio> that'd be so cool. we need ctrl-click = right-click too...
<bob2> hectorvs: it exists
<bob2> encryptio: I don't know, sorry.  try asking on the list.
<desp> does anyone knows how to map my fourth and fifth mouse buttons to some actions?
<nomasteryoda> lol... Maddog Hall ... "Programmers are from Mars: Users and Managers are from Uranus" ... LOL
<hectorvs> bob2, name?
<bob2> hectorvs: expocity or something stupid like that
<hectorvs> hmm
<hectorvs> ill look it up
<bob2> it needs x.org, tho
<jdub> not useful at the moment
<bob2> and xcompmgr
<ys> what version of kde does the universe have?
<ys> 3.3.1?
<hectorvs> bah.... maybe in hoary
<jdub> 3.1.2
<ys> :/
<ys> obso1337
<jdub> bob2: naw, just needs xcomposite. xcompmgr is the standalone composite manager :)
<jdub> warty froze in late june
<bob2> jdub: ah
<ys> where's the document that has the address for apt-get?
<desp> synaptic crashes when I try to choose a custom terminal wont :/
<desp> s/wont/font/
<bob2> please file a bug
<encryptio> you mean /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bob2> ys: /etc/apt/sou	
<nomasteryoda> should there be an wlan/ath_pci and ath_hal/ath_pci loaded
<nomasteryoda> with my wireless?
<nomasteryoda> i have all the right settings, but it just will not talk
<bob2> is it loaded?
<nomasteryoda> ye
<AlohaWolf> can anyone send me a copy of their CF86Config-4 File, preferably one that has been unmodified since install
<nomasteryoda> lsmod ... ath_pci    50724 0 ... wlan 105564 2 ath_pci ...
<nomasteryoda> and hal and yenta
<nomasteryoda> odd
<nomasteryoda> same card works in suse
<nomasteryoda> on same laptop
<nomasteryoda> dmesg says ath0: no IPv6 routers present
<nomasteryoda> is that a problem
<bob2> AlohaWolf: why?
<shank_> nomasteryoda: shouldn't be, unless your on a ipv6 network
<bob2> nomasteryoda: does "ifconfig -a" have ath0 listed?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<AlohaWolf> bob2, because im having an issue, the xf86config installer doesnt seem to generate the same file that the installer does
<bob2> then you just need to configure it
<nomasteryoda> ok
<bob2> AlohaWolf: um, don't use xf86config at all
<nomasteryoda> will try again .. manuall this time
<AlohaWolf> bob2, any Idea's then?
<bob2> AlohaWolf: what are you trying to do?
<encryptio> alohawolf: i've stolen many a xf86configs from knoppix when they work, but that might not work for ubuntu.
<AlohaWolf> bob2, im trying to get the 3D rendering working like it was when I installed
<bob2> AlohaWolf: erm, why was the config modified to begin with then?
<New-B> hi guys....i have a newbie question :)  ....I've jsut installed ubuntu -warty, but i dont know how to load into it...i get a command prompt and all I can really do is logon using my username and password...any suggestion? :)
<encryptio> type "startx" and see what happens.
<bob2> New-B: the default install logs you into X
<desp> hmm
<New-B> tried that
<New-B> i tried startx....nothing happened
<Pizbit> New-B: /etc/init.d/gdm start  ?
<encryptio> it just came back to a prompt without any messages at all?
<AlohaWolf> bob2, because I tried to use the ATI driver instead of the one that is packaged, and it performs worse then the one that comes with the machine
<DracosX> less /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<bob2> AlohaWolf: and you didn't back it up?
<AlohaWolf> bob2, if I had backed it up do you think I would be asking for help right now?
<desp> bob2: the mplayer-g4 package requires newer versions of certain libraries (libartsc0, libggi2, libungif4g) than what synaptic installed
<bob2> desp: it only required one for me
<New-B> encryption: it gave me an error message, which i cant remember..im not infront of that PC now.   I'll try /etc/init.d/gdm start and see what happens...thanks guys
<desp> is there a simple way to get those newer versions installed?  I assume they're available in the unstable tree
<encryptio> bob2: synaptic doesn't work for me. i get a blank list. everything else seems good, but the list is blank. I go to Settings>Preferences>Columns and Fonts, and see nothing's checked. I check them. I click "Apply" and "OK". They uncheck themselves.
<bob2> desp: not without moving to hoary
<bob2> desp: or building it from source
<bob2> that would kind of work
<desp> encryptio: I had the same problem, then I dumped the synaptic configuration file
<bob2> encryptio: I've never used synaptic
<bob2> file a bug
<encryptio> desp: where?
<desp>  /root/.synaptic
<encryptio> i've never used an apt-based _linux_ before..
<bob2> synaptic has little to do with apt
<encryptio> ...
<bob2> most of it's problems are general Big GTK App problems
<AlohaWolf> can anyone send me a copy of their CF86Config-4 File, preferably one that has been unmodified since install?
<desp> this is getting a little frustrating
<desp> installing mplayer under gentoo was an one liner
<bob2> AlohaWolf: that will not help you
<encryptio> thanks, it's back, desp.
<bob2> desp: then use gentoo
<desp> np
<bob2> or fix this
<desp> bob2: I thought ubuntu would be more user friendly
<AlohaWolf> bob2, it will help me see what im messing
<bob2> it's not very hard and everyone else will benefit
<AlohaWolf> desp, its not ubuntu thats not freindly its some of the people trying to be helpfull
<bob2> AlohaWolf: a) don't ever fuck your config file deliberately. b) dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xfree86 ; apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<desp> AlohaWolf: ...?
<bob2> desp: it is user-friendly, complain to the idiot corporations that prevent use from distributing mplayer
<Pizbit> Anyone know if there's a TV like icon somewhere in an ubuntu install?:)
<bob2> desp: someone needs to make mplayer build on ppc warty.  someone made it work on gentoo for you already, and someone did it on ppc/sid.
<AlohaWolf> desp, go get mplayer source and build it yourself
<bob2> AlohaWolf: how does that help?
<bob2> the libraries aren't built for warty, either
<desp> bob2: unfortunately I know far too little of linux to be doing this.  I did submit a few patches for stuff I fixed for myself on gentoo, though
<encryptio> whoa... just loaded 3ddesktop.. kewl.
<encryptio> is ubuntu metacity or sawfish by default?
<bob2> metacity
<mercurus> hmm ... I KNOW I've seen the answer to this question, but I can't find it ...
<encryptio> anyone kave experience with 3ddesktop?
<encryptio> have
<mercurus> I've downloaded a bucket-load of packages to this machine which are archived on the HDD
<bob2> encryptio: you've been in here a while
<bob2> mercurus: ha
<bob2> encryptio: have you noticed how annoying it is when people ask to ask a question, instead of just asking it?
<mercurus> how do I generate the files required to make it a repository, so that I can point other machines to it to update ?
<encryptio> ah yes, i'll stop that... ._.
<bob2> dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages
<ys> why can't i download KDE?
<mercurus> bob2: ah ... and after that, I point other machines to: 192.168.0.11 warty ?
<encryptio> in 3ddesktop, how do I fix the "get property WIN_WORKSPACE failed - setting one" error?
<mercurus> packages are under /var/cache/apt/
<bob2> ys: please read the smart qyestions faq
<ys> right...
<bob2> mercurus: well, you publish them somewhere with apache or whatever
<ys> ok let me clarify
<bob2> ys: or just ask a question we can answer
<Adrenal> whoa
<Adrenal> ubuntu rocks
<ys> i'm trying to install kde3 from rutgers.edu server but it's giving me dependency errors
<Adrenal> but how do i update gaim?
<encryptio> apt-get upgrade gaim?
<Adrenal> cheers
<bob2> ys: this is a ubuntu archive, right?
<bob2> encryptio: no, that does nothing
<bob2> Adrenal: gaim in warty will not change
<ys> it's debian, but the KDE is straight from KDE
<desp> encryptio: how did you use 3ddesktop?
<ys> not patched for debian
<Adrenal> kk
<bob2> ys: come on
<desp> I mean -- encryptio: what did you do after installing it?
<Adrenal> thanks
<ys> ??
<ys> hit me with some knowledge
<encryptio> desp: I installed it, and i read the readme to get it running. (3ddesk --aquire, then 3ddesk)
<Pizbit> ys: You're best getting it from universe
<ys> it's 3.1
<desp> heh. the readme. right, I am silly
<ys> i want 3.3
<bob2> ys: I told you not to do that
<Pizbit> I thought it was 3.2 in universe?
<bob2> ys: and that if you broke, you were on your own
<bob2> so, now you get to keep both pieces
<bob2> use the version from universe, pleeeeeease
<ys> it's 3.2?
<bob2> I have no idea
<ys> how can i check?
<Pizbit> Look in synaptic
<mercurus> bob2: I need to run an httpd ... given this is purely LAN based ... can I not use NFS ?
<jdub> the version from warty universe is not 3.2
<ys> it just says kde desktop enviornmeny
<bob2> w
<Pizbit> Nah, looks like 3.1 (apt-cache show)
<ys> jdub what version is it?
<bob2> it's 3.1.2
<AlohaWolf> bob2 thanks
<jdub> $ apt-cache show kde-core | grep ^Version
<jdub> Version: 4:3.1.2
<bob2> mercurus: if you like
<ys> 3.1.2 is old
<mercurus> eg. remotely mount the /var/cache/apt/archives directory complete with a generated Packages file and point it there ?
<encryptio> i'm showing 3.2.1 and 3.2.3 packages for kde
<bob2> encryptio: are you using warty?
<bob2> mercurus: erm, I guess so
<bob2> mercurus: wait, no, don't do that
<bob2> mercurus: copy them elsewhere and share that
<encryptio> bob2: i think so, it's the release, right?
<bob2> encryptio: apt-cache show kde-core | grep ^Version
<desp> okay...I launched 3ddesktop and my monitor went into overdrive :P
<desp> I had to kill the X server
<encryptio> bob2: i just looked at the list of packages in synaptic now that i have it working
<desp> so...obviously I have something set up incorrectly
<ys> right
<ys> i'm off to bed
<ys> night all
<desp> any ideas?
<mercurus> bob2: symlink acceptable or need to move them ?
<ys> i'm going to wait till 3.3.1 is updated on the server
<ys> i'm fine with gnomer
* ys hugs gnome
* encryptio likes gnome.. but wants k3b badly
<bob2> encryptio: so use it
<bob2> ys[bed] : 3.3.1 will never be in warty
<theBishop> the installer isn't working for me
<theBishop> it only detects the main HD
<theBishop> which has partitions i don't want to delete
<theBishop> it doesn't find the free space
<bob2> please ask on the list
<theBishop> so there's no solution?
<ys[bed] > :
<ys[bed] > :
<encryptio> bob2: "Package k3b is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may bean that the package is missing" etc. "E: Package k3b has no installation canidate"
<bob2> why do you say that?
<bob2> encryptio: it's in universe.
<desp> can someone tell me where should I setup my monitor resolution/refresh modes?
<theBishop> i'm asking
<hypa7ia> theBishop: not necessarily, but that's kind of a big issue and it's be useful to ask on the list :-)
<theBishop> what's this cannel for if not help?
<bob2> theBishop: I'm sure there is a solution, but I don't know it and I doubt anyone else does
<bob2> here
<hypa7ia> if it's asked on the list it gets documented immediately as well
<bob2> on the list you can get help from hopefully the installer team
<hypa7ia> and i don't have a clue either :-)
<hypa7ia> does knoppix or anything see it?
<encryptio> bob2: i only have k3b-i18n (language files) in apt.
<encryptio> bob2: i have universe and multiverse enabled.
<bob2> encryptio: ok, but k3b is universe.
<bob2> encryptio: you're using hoary?
<encryptio> i don't see it anywhere in my apt.. could be that stupid bug again.
<encryptio> hoary? i don't think so.. i don't know what it is.
<mercurus> theBishop: you may have to pass kernel options when you boot the installer ... press F1 when it boots up
<encryptio> the dev ubuntu?
<bob2> encryptio: the development branch, yes
<desp> hmm.
<encryptio> nope, warty.
<hypa7ia> theBishop: did you have any luck seeing the drive with any livecd distros?
<desp> can someone tell me how to let linux know that I want to use only a few certain display modes, such as 1024x768@85Hz?
<desp> and to make it use only those modes, and not try any other ones?
<crimsun> desp: only specify 85 for VertRefresh and only specify 1024x768 as a Mode
<desp> crimsun: aight, but specify -- how? where?
<encryptio> stupid bug.. i don't see trackballs either..
<hypa7ia> desp: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<hypa7ia> abd walk through that
<hypa7ia> did i get the command right anyone?
<hacked`> guys
<hacked`> how can i tell what wireless driver im using?
<hypa7ia> lsmod maybe hacked`?
<hacked`> says
<hacked`> orinoco, orinoco_cs, hermes
<hacked`> dont know which one of those
<crimsun> orinoco-based
<hacked`> k
<hacked`> what version of orinoco
<hacked`> cause i have to patch it
<hacked`> in order to set it to monitor mode
<crimsun> desp: you can use the dpkg-reconfigure command as hypa7ia suggested, or manually edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<c7_> hi, i'm trying to run doom but when i try to run the game it says "+set tty to 0 to disable"
<c7_> how do i set tty = 0?
<encryptio> correct me if i'm wrong.. ctrl-alt-f2? then ctrl-alt-f7 to go back?
<hacked`> what version of the wireless driver do i have guys
<sAlTaIr> hi all anyone who install ubuntu to usb hd success
<hypa7ia> gimme a sec hacked`- i'm running the same drivers so i'll have a look :-)
<hacked`> thanks hypa
<hypa7ia> no problemo :-)
* encryptio wonders if a hfs+ usb thumbdrive will work in ubuntu
<desp> well, I did the dpkg-reconfigure, but I don't see any difference in the Screen Resolution panel in gnome -- it still doesn't know that my monitor can run 640x480@120Hz, for instance
<encryptio> isn't that what you wanted?
<desp> I want to be able to use these modes: 640x480@120Hz, 800x600@100Hz, 1024x768@85Hz. none other.
<encryptio> whoa! usb thumbdrive plug@play! i'm impressed.
<desp> I can't seem to find a way to specify a refresh rate and a resolution at the same time in the xfree86 config file
<hypa7ia> yeah, i've been so totally impressed with the automounting
<sAlTaIr> i install ubuntu to my 8G usb hd but cant boot from it
<hypa7ia> hacked`: i totally can't figure out how to find the driver versions :-(
<encryptio> sAlTaIr, there aren't any usb firmware (bios) drivers.
<sAlTaIr> encryptio,  grub >
<hacked`> hypa, how did you get it in monitor mode
<sAlTaIr> i think must rebuild kernel
<encryptio> sAlTaIr, still, it's unlikely that you'll find any usb drivers for a bootloader.
<hypa7ia> hacked`: i haven't tried yet... it's low on the priority list :-(
<desp> crimsun: help!
<crimsun> desp: you can constrain them using specific Modes
<desp> crimsun: I specified 85,100,120 as VertRefresh, which helped as far as getting rid of all the modes with refresh rates lower than 85. still, I can't access the higher ones
<crimsun> Modes "1024x768@85" "800x600@100" "640x480@120"
<crimsun> if you use that syntax, you'll need to reset VertRefresh to the full range
<crimsun> or use 85-120
<crimsun> (not really here, cooking spaghetti)
<robertj> okay, i'm formally on the adict train now
<robertj> It's 2 am and I've got third party and houry sources in my list ;)
<hypa7ia> heheh, nice robertj :-)
<mercurus> hmm ...
<mercurus> I don't want to install mplayer (I already have totem-xine working nicely) but I would like plugin support with mozilla ... any thoughts ?
<hypa7ia> mozpugger?
<mercurus> there's a fedora core package, but even once run through alien and installed no joy
<mercurus> mozplugger is installed, but doesn't include multimedia stuff
<mercurus> ie. no totem link
<hypa7ia> durn
<hypa7ia> no clue, elseways
<mercurus> obviously someone has begun writing a plugin for mozilla to link the two ... but I can't find src nor cvs ... only the fedora package
<hypa7ia> le boo.  what's it called?
<Tsjoklat> mercurus does your totem-xine play .avi?
<mercurus> Tsjoklat: haven't tested it ...
<mercurus> but I'm trying to play wmvs ...
* encryptio is getting used to using ctrl instead of cmd
<Tsjoklat> I am a bit reluctant to install mplayer
<Tsjoklat> too much choice
<mercurus> Tsjoklat: I figure I have a working player that is integrated into Ubuntu ... all I need is the glue to attach it to firefox
<hypa7ia> weird eh encryptio?
<encryptio> kinda
<Tsjoklat> mercurus makes sense
<New-B> hi guys...I still cant load into ubuntu.  startx returns "command not found", and /etc/init.d/gdm start returns "No such file or directory"
<Tsjoklat> the new firefox can't keep pages loaded mmm
<Tsjoklat> mercurus are you using hoary?
<encryptio> i'm doing an experiment for myself to see if I can use linux as my main os for 3 weeks
<bob2> New-B: you did a default install of ubuntu, right?
<New-B> bob2 yes i did
<mercurus> Tsjoklat: not yet ... up to date Warty though
<bob2> New-B: then something is very very wrong
<New-B> bob2: do u think it worth a reinstall?
<Tsjoklat> ah okay trying to find someone that is on hoary
<Tsjoklat> to test something out for me
<bob2> New-B: what does "COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1 | awk '{ print $3}'" print out?
<bob2> Tsjoklat: just ask your question
<Tsjoklat> bob2 I upgraded to hoary and can not drag files into the trash applet anymore
<desp> okay, I screwed up the XF86Config-4 file, and restarted X
<Tsjoklat> was wondering if anyone else has this 'issue'
<hypa7ia> encryptio: i'm doing a similar thing... it's been a month so far :-)
<Tsjoklat> wouldn't call it a problem
<bob2> Tsjoklat: if someone had noticed, hopefully they'd have reported it to the BTS
<New-B> bob2: 2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2
<desp> I got told that GDM is disabled for now, until I fix the XF86Config-4 file.  I fixed it.  how do I reenable GDM?
<Tsjoklat> I am starting to feel that I am the only one
<sAlTaIr> apt-get update -> Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<encryptio> set up your dns servers right?
<DracosX> desp: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bob2> Tsjoklat: erm, so you checked the BTS and no one else has reported it?
<Tsjoklat> no
<Tsjoklat> I can't find it, no
<bob2> Tsjoklat: so why don't you report it?
<desp> DracosX: thanks
<Tsjoklat> I posted it on the forums in hope that someone has the same problem
<DracosX> quite welcome ;)
<bob2> Tsjoklat: erm, bugzilla is where people capable of fixing bugs will be looking
<bob2> the forums are sometimes a bit of the blind leading the blind
<Tsjoklat> well bob2 to tell you the truth I have no idea how to do it
<bob2> go to bugzilla.ubuntu.com, make an account (yes, it sucks), report the bug
<sAlTaIr> encryptio, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main
<encryptio> eh?
<bob2> sAlTaIr: how do you connect to the internet?
<Jaramin> Little probelm with Hoary, maybe someone can help. When I go into menus that ask for my password (anything you have to sudo for actually), it asks me again when I close the window. If I reenter it, it reopens it. Just weird.
<bob2> Jaramin: please file a bug
<bob2> (if no one else has)
<Tsjoklat> ah seb was so kind to file it for me
<desp> okay...
<redemption> Hey
<desp> "glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!" "3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting."
<encryptio> what's the difference between "deb ht...warty main restricted" and "deb ht...warty main"?
<Jaramin> bob2: I'll check, but I wanted to know if anyone else had the same problem here
<desp> any ideas?
<encryptio> desp: glxgears works?
<encryptio> quickly?
<hypa7ia> encryptio: restricted = non-Free, but supported by the decels
<hypa7ia> err devels
<bob2> encryptio: main and restricted are different sections of the archive
<encryptio> whoa.. i don't have "warty main"... that's a problem, right?
<desp> encryptio: "357 frames in 7.0 seconds = 51.000 FPS"
<bob2> we can't guess what your sources.list line looks like
<encryptio> slow as hell...
<bob2> you'd have to show us
<encryptio> bob2: it's the cdrom.
<hypa7ia> encryptio: yes, quite possibly
<bob2> encryptio: again, we can't guess
<sAlTaIr> bob2, i connect to internel by GPRS
<sAlTaIr> hoho
<bob2> the cdrom sources.list lines have a slightly different format
<desp> bob2: do you know if I can get hardware acceleration on ppc with an ATI Radeon 7000?
<bob2> sAlTaIr: is your network connection working at all?
<bob2> desp: no.
<sAlTaIr> yes
<desp> argh, why not?
<encryptio> bob2: "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview powerpc Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted "
<bob2> desp: because I'venever needed to know if it's supported or not
<bob2> encryptio: that is fine
<desp> ah, so you don't know. okay
<bob2> sAlTaIr: what does "host archive.ubuntu.com" say?
<bob2> desp: that's what I said
<desp> yeah, I parsed it wrong
<encryptio> is it ok to change that to the archive.ubuntu.com warty main?
<bob2> encryptio: for the cd? no.
<bob2> encryptio: if you want to use the internet mirrors, just uncomment the existing lines for them
<encryptio> do i need "warty main" alongside "warty main restricted"?
<bob2> where?
<desp> jesus farking christ, I don't even know what to do to "set up hardware acceleration"
<hypa7ia> desp: ATI?
<encryptio> bob2: /etc/apt/sources.list
<desp> ATI Radeon 7000
<hypa7ia> i can walk you through it if it's ATI because i need to get mine going
<bob2> encryptio: you keep asking vague questions without giving usany information
<bob2> encryptio: if you want comments on your sources.list, put it online or paste it to #flood
<desp> hypa7ia: a push in the right direction should be enough
<encryptio> bob2: http://interweb.us/~encryptio/sources.list.txt
<encryptio> do i need a line like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main"?
<sAlTaIr> no service could be reached
<sAlTaIr> ft
<bob2> encryptio: that's fine
<hypa7ia> desp: have you had a look at the howto here?
<hypa7ia> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> sAlTaIr: your dns setup is broken
<bob2> hypa7ia: are you *sure* you need firegl for acceleration on a radeon 7000?
<encryptio> that's fine as in "it's fine, you can add it" or that's fine as in "the file is fine as it is"
<encryptio> i'm just trying to make sure
<hypa7ia> bob2: it's in the first 4 lines of the howto, yes
<bob2> encryptio: it's fine
<bob2> randomly changing it will serve no purpose
<encryptio> allrighty then.
* encryptio will try to shut up for a minute
<desp> hypa7ia: is the firegl driver even available for ppc?
<GammaRay> anyone know of a way to change the kde theme w/out installing all of kde?
<hypa7ia> oh shit desp, i don't know
<GammaRay> sorta like gtk-theme-switch
<desp> apt-get can't find the package listed in the howto
<bob2> desp: no, it's not
<desp> awesome.
<gloin_> well
<gloin_> KDE rocks on ubuntu =] 
<gloin_> a few apps not integrated, but no big
<gloin_> ok, dumb question time - How do I install .dep packages of particular apps that I really want? (understanding, of course, that they are not supported)
<bob2> .deb, you mean
<bob2> sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<gloin_> err, yeah
<gloin_> thx
<bob2> which may or may not work for random .debs
<gloin_> it'll either work or it won't
<desp> heh
* gloin_ new to debianland
<gloin_> it works =] 
<gloin_> flawlessly
<Burgundavia> gloin_: better to search for it in repos before downloading something
<gloin_> Burgundavia: cedega?
<gloin_> something tells me it's not in the universe
<bob2> it would be if transgaming weren't such asshats
<bob2> well, multiverse
<gloin_> hehe
<gloin_> poor bob
<gloin_> anyhow
<lao> does anybody know, how to change resollution ?
<bob2> poor me?  you're the one who wants it.
<Burgundavia> transgaming are aholes
<gloin_> transgaming, asshats or not, produce a .dep package, and I can report here that it does work
<bob2> gloin_: how much did it cost you?
<Burgundavia> I feel ashamed that they are Canadian
* gloin_ would rather play BF1942 than argue
<bob2> ah, so you pirated it
<bob2> classey
<gloin_> negative
<Pizbit> lao: Computer -> System Configureation -> Screen Resolution
<Burgundavia> lao: system configuration --> screen resolution
<gloin_> I have a legal license, thanks.
<desp> jeez
<gloin_> bob2: but thanks for trying to lay that trap for me
<desp> so in order to have DRI, it seems that I must have X set to use fbdev
<lao> thanx
<desp> and VertRefresh needs to be given as a range: 85-120
<desp> but then, when I launch 3ddeskd, it immediately chooses a mode that my monitor doesn't support
<encryptio> hmm
<encryptio> do you have mesa loaded?
<desp> even though I specified in the Modes section only three modes that my monitor definitely supports
<desp> how do I check that?
<encryptio> dunno
<bob2> you don't need to "load mesa"
<desp> yeah, it doesn't seem to be a requirement for fucking choosing a correct resolution/refresh mode
<sAlTaIr> bob2, i change my resolv.conf , work now, 3x
<bob2> sAlTaIr: cool
<encryptio> desp: it's trying to switch to 3d mode.
<sAlTaIr> sorry 4 my poor english
<desp> encryptio: my monitor can onyl display 2d images, afaik.
<sAlTaIr> hoho
<encryptio> desp: probably the videocard screwing around rather than your monitro
<Lord_Viper> Does the ATI 3D driver cover the Ati Rage M4 chips?
<hypa7ia> Lord_Viper: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<hypa7ia> i don't think so
<encryptio> anyone know why oggs play 2x faster when outputting to alsa rather than oss? (xmms)
<Tsjoklat> hey weasello :)
<weasello> I'm about to install Ubuntu and I hate jerks and like friendlies. Will I regret this? :)
<Tsjoklat> lol
<hypa7ia> weasello: there are many friendlies here :-)
<hypa7ia> even if some (me) don't know too much
<GammaRay> I just installed something w/ a whole lot of deps. Is there anyway to remove it and all the deps?
* weasello shakes fist at hypa7ia - "you'd better be nice!" ;)
<bob2> GammaRay: debfoster
<bob2> GammaRay: in future, use aptitude
* hypa7ia giggles at weasello
<GammaRay> bob2: hard to do over ssh :-P
<bob2> GammaRay: aptitude is trivial to use over ssh
<encryptio> aptitude=terminal app
<|trey|> weasello, well, if you do experiance such problems, there are structures in place to report it and have it sorted out correctly  :)
<Tsjoklat> not only are they nice in here but we have trey.. our own channel hunk
<bob2> hunk of what?
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, 8)
<Tsjoklat> <-- Trey's cheerleader
<Tsjoklat> hunk of gorgeous male
* hypa7ia wants to be a cheerleader too
<GammaRay> bob2: I'm I missing the cmdline version or something?
<hypa7ia> hahaha so okay, i think we are already the mac of linux
<hypa7ia> i got totally laughed at today at the 2600 meet
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, you better not have a penis, else this is where I get scared and make up an excuse to find something else to do  ;)
<bob2> GammaRay: yes.
<GammaRay> using X apps over ssh in my situation is a pain
* Tsjoklat grabs hypa to become Trey cheerleader too
<Tsjoklat> no way trey!
<Tsjoklat> gawd
<bob2> GammaRay: are you confusing it with synaptic?
<hypa7ia> everyone was like, har har ubuntu, gentoo is TEH R0X0R
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, k good, now I am not so worried  8)
<bob2> gentoo users are notoriously irritating like that
<GammaRay> bob2: yes I am
<hypa7ia> i'm like, WTF ever, it actually works in less than 3 DAYS
<hypa7ia> :-)
<Tsjoklat> I would pull me knickers down but kinda hard to dcc that
<bob2> GammaRay: ah
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: no digicam? :P
* hypa7ia giggles
<Tsjoklat> not working in ubu :P
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, whoa, way too much info  ;)
<Tsjoklat> fix it trey! LOL
<GammaRay> bob2: thanks.. I'm new at this debian thing
<bob2> GammaRay: ah
<Tsjoklat> how is that trey? I haven't showed you anything.. yet hahah
<Tsjoklat> I got a cam but ubu does not like it
<Tsjoklat> keeps puking it out
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, mainly cuz easy chicks are no fun... *nods*
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: what kind of cam?
<weasello> Anyone here know of a way to install Ubuntu on my system here? I don't have a CD burner, grr
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks :)
<Tsjoklat> a very crapy Logitech
<Tsjoklat> and yes I tried the Philips drivers
<Tsjoklat> and yes qusb
<Tsjoklat> and yes loads of other things
<bob2> weasello: you can pxe it
<Treenaks> and yes, it's b0rken ;)
<Tsjoklat> and yes it is :)
<hypa7ia> bob2: pxe?
<|trey|> weasello, its possible to install from a partition on the harddrive... not entirely sure how to go about it though  :(
<Tsjoklat> I did hoary Treenaks...
<bob2> hypa7ia: network booting
<Tsjoklat> and I need you to test something out Treenaks lol
<hypa7ia> ahh, thanka
<weasello> bob2: how would I go about that? :)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: *looks at BOFH excuse calendar* the problem is cosmic rays.
<Tsjoklat> help your fellow Dutch person out
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: uhh. ok
<Tsjoklat> that must be it
<bob2> weasello: the first hit for "Ubuntu PXE install" on google
<Tsjoklat> you have trash applet in your bar yes?
<Treenaks> uh, no
<Tsjoklat> yes you do
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> first Trey calls me a bloke and now you
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: eh?
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, I did no such thing... I was just making sure  ;)
* hypa7ia lols @ Treenaks
<Tsjoklat> do you  have a trash thing in your bar?
<Tsjoklat> you know prullenbak?
<Tsjoklat> where you toss your crap?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: yes, I know.. but I removed it ;)
<hypa7ia> note to self: apparently i talk leet when i'm drunk.
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks... why would you do such a thing
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: because I enabled the desktop icon :)
<Tsjoklat> I need you to test something out! it is for general humanity
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: anyway, I've re-enabled it..
<Tsjoklat> hamana?
<|trey|> Treenaks, grr @ you  :(
<GammaRay> bob2: wow debfoster is something I've been wondering about existing on my normal rpm distro forever
<Tsjoklat> you mean you have it in your bar now again?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: yes
<Tsjoklat> ok now make a new folder.. something
<Treenaks> ok
<Tsjoklat> and try to drag and drop it in there
<Tsjoklat> can you do that or can you not
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: uh I can drag and drop it... only nothing happens
<Tsjoklat> it doesn't fill up? the file sticks where ever you had it?
<Tsjoklat> yes?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: yes
<Tsjoklat> praise the Lord!
<Tsjoklat> I have not gone mad
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: file a bug :)
<Tsjoklat> seb did already
<Tsjoklat> but I was worried I was the only one
<Tsjoklat> didn't want to look like a complete tosser pissing in the wind
* |trey| decides bed is better then keyboard inprints on his head, and heads there before its too late...
* |trey| waves
<Tsjoklat> night night trey
<Treenaks> |trey|: keyboard imprints?
<Tsjoklat> happy sleepers
<Treenaks> |trey|: you have a hot, textured keyboard?
<Tsjoklat> hypa you are suppose to cheer him to sleep
<|trey|> Treenaks, ahh, that didn't look right the first time I typed it  :(
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: you could sing to him
<Tsjoklat> I could...
<Tsjoklat> but I doubt he'll enjoy it
<|trey|> Treenaks, You've never passed out @ your computer huh?
<Tsjoklat> he might have nightmares
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, ni ni  :)
<Treenaks> |trey|: I usually know when to stop :)
<Tsjoklat> trey get a gel filled mousepad
<Tsjoklat> then you can sleep safely on that
<Tsjoklat> works for me
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: your singing is that bad?
<Treenaks> ok.. brb-time
<Tsjoklat> no but if you like French poodles singing
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, where your head lands after you pass out isn't really up to you  ;)
<Tsjoklat> try to aim it :P
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, haha... night  :)
<Tsjoklat> toodles :)
<Treenaks> |trey|: bye
<|trey|> Treenaks, SO MANLY  8)  night  :)
<Tsjoklat> heheh
<Tsjoklat> trey is traumatized
<weasello> OK, I've been slowly setting up to do the PXEinstall but I'm stumped on this dhcp-server thing. I tried Apt-get but it can't find any such package, and I can't figure out the "prepare your DHCP-server" section of the guide
<Tsjoklat> weasello you are still on sarge right?
<weasello> yep
<Tsjoklat> sarge doesn't set up network gotta do it man
<Ninjas-Rezatm> its so cool that you can play warcraft 3 TFT on ubuntu perfectly with cedega
<Ninjas-Rezatm> too bad i don't know how to find mp3's anymore though
<Tsjoklat> resolve.conf and so forth needs to be set
<weasello> ...
* weasello resolves to instead download the ISO to the machine with a CD burner
<bob2> Tsjoklat: please stop
<mike14> im new to Linux and am having trouble playing a movie
<Jaramin> bob2: about sudo (gksudo) asking for a password when I close a window too, I added -u root to the command and it fixes the problem...does that give you any hint where the source of the problem could be?
<mike14> can anyone help?
<bob2> weasello: dhcp3-server
<mike14> ?
<Ninjas-Rezatm> i wish I could sudo in real life
<Ninjas-Rezatm> "office i know i was speeding, i was sudo"
<Ninjas-Rezatm> *officer
<Ninjas-Rezatm> sudo fly
<hypa7ia> heheh, totally Ninjas-Rezatm
<bob2> Jaramin: I haven't looked at that side of things, so I won't be of any help, sorry
<Jaramin> bob2: k, I'll ask tomorrow (IRC people rotation, hehe)
<bob2> Jaramin: have you filed a bug yet?
<bob2> that really is the (vastly) prefered way to pass this information along
<cenerentola> hi there...
<cenerentola> is there any way to fix a "corruption of in-memory data detected" with a xfs fs?
<rublind> Anyone in here?
<mercurus> aye
<rublind> Alright, how are you?
<mercurus> not bad ...
<rublind> And how much do you know about the inner workings of the sound stuff of Ubuntu? ^_^
<Jaramin> bob2: I'll wait just a bit and fiddle some more, see if I can get more info myself. There's already a ton of bugs, the better I can describe it, the more chances it will be fixed soon
<mercurus> rublind: what's the problem ?
<bob2> cenerentola: check your ram
<bob2> Jaramin: well, yeah, but don't expect that asking on IRC will mean it will get fixed
<cenerentola> bob2: actually its a xfs problem
<cenerentola> i just wanted to know if it was fixable
<tensor> hello, i know this is an X question, but how do i enable the screensaver when logged on as root on ubuntu?
<mercurus> tensor: don't login as root.
<tensor> mercurus: i know, it's not advisable, but is there any way around it?
<bob2> tensor: why are you logging in as root to begin with?
<mercurus> tensor: use sudo to do administrative tasks ...
<jdub> dudes
<cenerentola> bob2: when using fsck is it normal that it doesnt say anything other than "fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)"
<jdub> tensor: DON'T LOG IN AS ROOT
<jdub> ahem.
<cenerentola> jdub: i need to talk with you
<tensor> have to do some admin stuff and config first, i'm not used to sudo'ing a lot
<tensor> :/
<jdub> tensor: do that with the shell
<jdub> tensor: disable root again, and never log in to a root desktop :)
<Tsjoklat> hey jdub
<jdub> morning all
<cenerentola> bob2:?
<bob2> *morning*?
<rublind> Anyone want to help me with my sound problem?
<cenerentola> jdub:?
<jdub> cenerentola: yes?
<tensor> jdub: hehe, right on!
<jdub> bob2: i always say good morning
<bob2> cenerentola: I'd be really worried about your ram, but you claim it's ok
<hypa7ia> rublind: what be the problem?
<cenerentola> jdub: have you read the mail
<rublind> Well, I'm not getting any sound.
<jdub> cenerentola: which?
<mercurus> rublind: do you want to tell us your sound problem ?
<rublind> I installed Ubuntu this afternoon.
<rublind> And no sound, what so ever (and yes, everything is plugged in, and on)
<hypa7ia> what kind of sound card do you have?
<rublind> I believe someone referenced my problem as 'hotplug fun'
<cenerentola> the one i sent you last sunday for the italian linux day
<rublind> I have Creative Labs Audigy
<cenerentola> bob2: it says that the error is on hda7
<cenerentola> all: when using fsck is it normal that it doesnt say anything other than "fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)"
<rublind> mercurus: sorry I didn't respond earlier, but I wasn't aware that anyone had spoken (no sound..)
<jdub> which you've just helpfully resent...
<cenerentola> right
<cenerentola> so?
<Tsjoklat> jdub seb has filed a bug report
<Tsjoklat> about the problem I was talking about earlier
<jdub> cenerentola: there will be an ubuntu-it mailing list
<cenerentola> the stickers?
<jdub> cenerentola: talk to the ubuntuforums guy about an italian forum
<mercurus> rublind: any errors or silently silent ?
<anon> hey guys
<cenerentola> well i thought that hosting it in our site would be better
<rublind> mercurus: I don't think so.
<jdub> cenerentola: we don't have any schwag yet, no
<anon> i just installed windows xp
<jdub> cenerentola: better to keep them all in one place
<cenerentola> because ppl would have the documentation translated
<anon> how do i can i boot into xp with grub
<cenerentola> and the forum in one place
<cenerentola> ok... volvoguy could do it for us... is he allowed?
<hypa7ia> rublind: anything in dmesg?
<rublind> mercurus: I can tell you that when I right-click the speaker in the top corner, and click "Open Volume Control" my sound card is last.
<rublind> hypa7ia: what do you mean?
<jdub> cenerentola: better to use the existing ubuntu website infrastructure for translated documentation and ubuntuforums for an italian forum
<bob2> rublind: how many cards do you have?
<mercurus> rublind: what do you mean by "last" ?
<jdub> cenerentola: it could be linked with the mailing list too
<bob2> cenerentola: why not gmane pointing at the list?
<rublind> I have one card, but four things in my alsa mixer list.
<hypa7ia> rublind: run dmesg in the term
<jdub> bob2: (ubuntuforums can do that too)
<jdub> bob2: (and is nicer to use for forum people)
<cenerentola> so a www.ubuntulinux-it.org is abolished?
<bob2> jdub: but it leads to crap like ::smile:: in emails
<rublind> There are many things displayed, anything in particular you want?
<jdub> bob2: that could probably be fixed
<bob2> rublind: on-board sound? tv  card?
<jdub> cenerentola: afaik, there isn't one
<bob2> jdub: and quoting to make your eyes bleed
<anon> does anyone know how t osetup dual boot with xp using grub
<rublind> bob2: My computer is actually beeping now, which is the only sound I get, but I want my sound card to handle it all.
<bob2> anon: it should happen automatically
<cenerentola> jdub: we wanted to set it up
<rublind> (It's beeping because I changed a setting in xChat)
<bob2> rublind: so you have no on-board sound card or tv card, etc?
<mercurus> rublind: ok, what's the output of sudo lsmod ?
<rublind> bob2: I guess I have an onboard sound card, but I can't plug into it.
<cenerentola> all the others have their own hosted forum
<rublind> mercurus: one second.
<weasello> I'm about to install Ubuntu, but I have a question about the linux install process...
<hypa7ia> fire away weasello
<mercurus> weasello: certaintly, what's that ?
<rublind> http://www.pastebin.com/117278 <-- output of lsmod
<weasello> I have a GeForce 4 Ti 4200 vid card, what should I select for video driver? I usually pick "vesa" because it works, and I can't see any "nvidia" listed anywhere.
<bob2> weasello: erm, ubuntu asked you about your card?
<weasello> Well, all the other veresions of linux have asked. Ubuntu doesn't? Good! :)
<bob2> weasello: it should detect and setup everything automatically
<liten> if you dont want to use closedsource, you can try out "nv" driver
<bob2> if it asks, you have to choose nv
<rublind> mercurus: you got that link, right?
<bob2> ubuntu doesn't include the binary-only non-free one by default
<jdub> weasello: if ubuntu asks questions about your X setup, it's a bug in your hardware or the installer :-)
<mercurus> rublind: ok, are all the "Master" volumes and all the "PCM" volumes unmuted ?
<weasello> "nv"... gotcha for future use. I'll be attempting install shortly. See y'all in about an hour :)
<rublind> mercurus: yes, I just did that.
<bob2> weasello: good luck
<rublind> mercurus: I do hear a beeping coming from my computer, but this is due to a change I made in xChat (it beeps on highlighted messages)
<hypa7ia> best of luck weasello!
<Tsjoklat> you can msg me if you like weasello
<Tsjoklat> since I had to shut up
<mercurus> rublind: and what happens when you try and play a .ogg file ?
<rublind> mercurus: I don't have any.
<bob2> Tsjoklat: why did you have to shut up?
<cenerentola> jdub: so? ppl when reading our site they should open another tab to visit the forum on ubuntuforums, which is UNofficial?
<rublind> mercurus: I have music on my windows hard drive, but I am having problems mounting it.
<rublind> (and it's .mp3 anyways)
<mercurus> rublind: so what have you tried to play ?
<rublind> Well, gaim isn't making any noise for one.
<rublind> But I'll test a music CD right now.
<jdub> cenerentola: i'm recommending it because it's less work, and keeps things together
<mercurus> rublind: music CD will probably work ...
<rublind> mercurus: I hope so.
<cenerentola> ...well we are supposed to be YOU in italy
<mercurus> because it is probably linked directly to output, practically bypassing the sound card.
<rublind> Nope, I hear nothing.
<cenerentola> so... an italian forum in the italian ubuntu website, imho is the most logical
<jdub> cenerentola: by using ubuntuforums, you can have the forum linked with the mailing list, users will easily find it because it's where everything else is, etc.
<cenerentola> thing to be done... moreover
<jdub> cenerentola: there's no reason why you can't link to it from the website -> same thing
<cenerentola> same thing the opposite
<cenerentola> none of you speaks italian
<jdub> cenerentola: no, it's not. using ubuntuforums means you're centralising the workload and eyeballs.
<cenerentola> jdub: ubuntuforums IS NOT official!!!
<cenerentola> the GERMAN have their own
<jdub> cenerentola: that doesn't matter
<rublind> mercurus: any ideas?
<cenerentola> ok... you won
<bob2> cenerentola: erm, at least 2 employees speak italian
<jdub> cenerentola: it's the central place for forums, if everyone else runs their own, it's their loss :)
<cenerentola> ill mail
<jdub> i don't mind if the germans want to do extra work :)
<cenerentola> the forums' guy
<cenerentola> ok...
<liten> cmon, they are german :P
<aka_daemon> where's the german forum?
<jdub> heh
<cenerentola> jdub: and what about document translation? can we start translating your website?
<jdub> see, if it was at ubuntuforums, it'd be obvious :)
<jdub> cenerentola: yes
<aka_daemon> ?
<mjg59> Ah. It turns out that my problems are due to the kernel being REALLY FUCKING STUPID.
<cenerentola> thx and sorry for the waste of time
<liten> mjg59: dont hurt the computers feelings now :P
<Ruffian|Q|> hey all
<mjg59> liten: The computer is busy hurting my feelings
<mjg59> I've no idea how this code ever worked
<rublind> bob2: do you have any ideas.
<bob2> rublind: disable the on-board card in the bios
<jdub> mjg59: you've been inhaling the magic blue smoke, haven't you?
<mjg59> jdub: Dude, I told you not to tell people that it's magic
<rublind> bob2: I don't exactly know where that setting is.
<rublind> bob2: I believe I've looked before and could not find it.
<bob2> rublind: it depends on the machine, but disabling it is probably the easiest way
<mjg59> But seriously, this code is entirely bong-tastic
<rublind> bob2: how often are you online?
<bob2> rublind: too often.
<rublind> bob2: good, I'll be back with a status update after a reboot.
<logic> hallo anyone
<logic> i have just installed the latest PR release of firefox to ~/firefox, how do I make this overwrite the default 9.3 provided with ubuntu?
<bob2> logic: don't
<bob2> just use that one
<logic> Why?
<logic> I like the latest one :(
<Pizbit> logic: uninstall mozilla-firefox and ln -s ~/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<aka_daemon> it seems that the 1.0 (not PR) is out for linux..?!
<bob2> then use it
<Pizbit> aka_daemon: No
<bob2> Pizbit: no
<bob2> don't tell people to do that, please
<bob2> make the symlink to /usr/local/
<Pizbit> Oh, heh
<aka_daemon> bob2: why not?
<Pizbit> Yeah, link it into /usr/local/bin
<logic> :) thanks
<Pizbit> aka_daemon: Because it's installed by means other than apt
<Pizbit> Or somehting along those lines
<bob2> aka_daemon: /usr/bin is for dpkg to play with
<bob2> I don't know what dpkg will do if you ask it to install a file over a symlink later
<aka_daemon> pizibit: I did install quite a lot of stuff not by means of apt and similar tools in Suse..
<aka_daemon> ..never had any problems; or is that different with debian stuff?
<rublind> bob2: I disabled [audio] , and now in my 'Volume Control' there are only two tabs (where as before there were four), but again, my sound card is the second of the two.
<bob2> aka_daemon: and you're welcome to in ubuntu, just don't overwrite stuff in /usr/
<bob2> use /usr/local/
<bob2> rublind: what's the first?
<Pizbit> aka_daemon: Yeah, it's just the Proper Way (TM) and all that :)
<aka_daemon> kk
<arun--> any good themes for gnome, all i have seen sucks :)
<rublind> SigmaTel STAC9721/23 [OSS Mixer] 
<Pizbit> arun--: Looked on art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org ?
<logic> Pizbit, one question - when you say 'uninstall mozilla-firefox' you mean by using apt-get remove? Because I tried removing mozilla-firefox in synaptic and it said ubuntu-desktop would also be removed . . .
<liten> arun--: themes.org :P
<aka_daemon> is there a *.deb package for firefox PR?
<Pizbit> logic: It's ok to remove ubuntu-desktop
<logic> i just got it from the website aka_demon
<logic> pizbit thanks
<Pizbit> aka_daemon: Possibly, have a look on packages.debian.org I think it is.
<liten> logic: a .deb or a sourcepackage?
<aka_daemon> thought so.. got the source, too but I don't want to mess around in this install of Ubuntu.
<Pizbit> Personally I've always used the .bz2/installer into my home dir since I'm the only user
<arun--> i ve looked at gnome-look and art.gnome, may be wil give a try at themes.org
<Pizbit> Makes things simple
<tensor> hey, the logon/logoff audio is quite nice
<rublind> bob2: any ideas?
<tensor> like drumrolls
<aka_daemon> but probably quite a lot of dependencies.. I think I remember trying to install it on debian woody..
<GammaRay> arun--: I'm not sure how you define sucking
<Pizbit> Compiling firefox from source, was, well, boring:)\
<bob2> rublind: ask on the list
<rublind> bob2: which is what/where ?
<bob2> debugging this is possible but painful and it's dinnertime, sorry
<bob2> rublind: lists.ubuntu.com
<rublind> Oh, okay.
<rublind> Thanks.
<logic> Ahh, all nice - thx
<Billox> hello
<Billox> Im after some helpl regarding desktop resolution on warty
<Tsjoklat> computer system configuration screen resolution or hardcode your xconfig
<rublind> bob2: I'm sorry, what am I supposed to do on lists? (I got sidetracked with themes)
<Pizbit> Billox: Just ask
<rublind> bob2: maybe I just need to blacklist the other sound device?
<hypa7ia> or what Tsjoklat said, Billox
<Sbux> Hello everyone
<hypa7ia> hey Sbux :-)
<Sbux> I have some questions about my new Ubuntu distribution
<Pizbit> Just ask them:)
<bob2> rublind: good idea
<rublind> bob2: want to walk me through it (I know the name of it, just not how to do it. =p)
<Sbux> I can't mount my other disks (USB external Hard Disk) and my FAT32 or other ext3 disks
<bob2> Sbux: they should be mounted when you plug them in
<bob2> rublind: you need to edit /etc/hotplug/blaclist.d/alsa-base or so  and include the name of the module you don'[t want to load
<Sbux> yeah but for my USB disk, it says unknown file system
<Pizbit> Sbux: What filesystem is it?
<Sbux> although it is a FAT 32
<bob2> Sbux: how sure are you?
<Sbux> 300 %
<Pizbit> Sbux: Does 'lsmod | grep fat' show anything?
<Sbux> ;)
<rublind> bob2: okay, thanks.
<Sbux> no
<bob2> rublind: (I'm not sure of the name)
<rublind> (Okay)
<Pizbit> Sbux: sudo modprobe vfat and use your pass
<rublind> bob2: I just add the name of it to the bottom, and when I reboot, it should work?
<Sbux> 2 sec I will be back Pizbit
<bob2> rublind: yes
<rublind> bob2: thank you.
<Sbux> ok hello again
<rublind> bob2: that didn't work
<Sbux> the lsmod | grep fat doesn't give anything at all
<rublind> "mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /home/julian/Desktop/Windows/ busy" <-- how can I tell where it's mounted, or how can I unbusy that folder?
<bob2> mount | grep hda
<bob2> Sbux: please ask on the list, and include the section of /var/log/messages that gets printed out when you're pluygging it in
<rublind> mount | grep hda returned nothing.
<Pizbit> Sbux: Did you modprobe vfat and then try plugging it in again?
<bob2> how about "mount | grep /home/julian/"?
<Sbux> it worked
<Sbux> i unplugged it and replugged it
<Pizbit> put vfat on a line of it's own in /etc/modules then so it'll work after a reboot
<rublind> Nope.
<bob2> Sbux: that's still a bug
<rublind> It's not mounted, I think that the windows folder is "busy"
<bob2> it's a SMB share, I take it?
<rublind> ?
<Adrenal> hey peeps
<Adrenal> how do i install mplayer?
<bob2> rublind: is it a SMB share or a local partition?
<Pizbit> Adrenal: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Adrenal> ah, brilliant
<Adrenal> thanks
<bob2> I'm pretty certain windows won't let you use a disk directly
<rublind> bob2: no clue, it's my first hard drive, and it has windows (I had it before linux)
<bob2> rublind: ok, windows.
<rublind> bob2: I should be able to access my files, I didn't have this problem with warty-rc
<bob2> rublind: /dev/hda sounds wrong to me, are you sure about that?
<rublind> bob2, sure as I can be. /dev/hda0 or /dev/hda1 returns an error (I think)
<Sbux> and also when I start my ssytem there is an FATAL error with shpcp librairies and such
<weasello> For some reason, I feel 1337 when typing uBuNTu
<rublind> weasello, you should. ^_^
<bob2> rublind: can you paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" to #flood?
<rublind> Okay.
<KiBi> Hi all!
<Ruffian|Q|> HI!
<Ruffian|Q|> Ubuntu OWNS!
<KiBi> ,)
<Sbux> yo KiBi
<logic> It does too
<KiBi> Got a question which google can't solve easily
<rublind> bob2: did you see it?
<KiBi> Can we use Debian mirror for Ubuntu?
<daniels> KiBi: ... what?
<KiBi> I guess ubuntu packages can have been modified
<bob2> KiBi: please don't mix ubuntu and debian packages
<bob2> rublind: you definitely want /dev/hda1
<KiBi> that's what I was thinking
<rublind> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<rublind>        or too many mounted file systems
<bob2> that's a different matter
<rublind> a fixable matter?
<bob2> what command line are you using to mount it?
<KiBi> a friend of mine said it should be possible to use debian mirrors instead of ubuntu mirrors
<rublind> a bash terminal...
<rublind> Or do you mean what command?
<Pizbit> KiBi: It is, but it's high unadvisable
<bob2> rublind: yes
<bob2> KiBi: it's possible, but it will break and no one will be able to help you
<rublind> sudo mount -t ntfs -o julian /dev/hda1 /home/julian/Desktop/Windows/
<KiBi> Pizbit: oki, that was my opinion
<bob2> erm, that -o looks bogus
<rublind> It just makes it so I own it, and not root.
<rublind> I think.
<bob2> no
<bob2> '-o uid=1000' would do that
<KiBi> -U #uid ?
<rublind> Oh, okay.
<rublind> Excellent, thanks bob2! Now I need to add something to /etc/fstab right?
<Sbux> another thing that occured in my installation : I installed gdesklets but when I try to run the displays there is an error somwthing that has to do with XML
<bob2> rublind: right
<rublind> "/dev/hda1       /home/julian/Desktop/Windows    ntfs    uid=1000,defaults       0       0" sound right to you?
<weasello> anyone know of an ultraminimalistic skin for Gaim? I hate all this empty whitespace
<Pizbit> weasello: Erm, just resize the window?
<bob2> rublind: yeah
<rublind> bob2: excellent, one problem down, one to go.
<KiBi> rublind: maybe should you add  user  to the  uid=1000,defaults  tab
<Pizbit> weasello: You can remove all the formatting bars, buddy icons, etc
<Billox> ok, sorry for the delay to those of you who responded to my earlier request. Ubuntu is giving me options for resolutions 1024x768 and below from the gui "Screen Resolution" applicaition. My XF86 config file  defines the maximum resolution as 1600x1200 but I dont get the option above 1024x768 in the GUI. I'm running an intel 740 card and a 21" screen
<KiBi> I'm not sure...
<rublind> KiBi: what do you mean?
<KiBi> A example :
<KiBi> /dev/sda1       /mnt/cle        vfat    rw,noauto,user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Pizbit> Billox: Is that 1600x1200 in the right colour depth?
<Billox> Ive googled around and seen a couple of people mention the same issue but no clies
<Pizbit> Billox: Also, is the horiz/vert syncs correct?
<Elwood> Billox, when you run xcfg you can select the modes
<Billox> yes, in all colour depths
<jdub> Billox: note that the gui isn't related at all to the X configuration file
<rublind> KiBi: what effect does it have?
<KiBi> (no)auto mean it is (not) mounted automatically at boot
<Elwood> right
<jdub> Billox: the gui controls RANDR, not the X configuration
<Billox> ok
<jdub> Billox: the server probably thinks that's all it can do for some reason
<Billox> also I have noticed that X performance is very bad
<KiBi> ``user'' (allow a user to mount)
<Billox> as if its using a generic driver
<KiBi> (man fstab)
<Billox> although the i740 card is correctly detected
<jdub> Billox: type xrandr at a terminal
<daniels> edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, and remove the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines
<daniels> that will allow you to get the full resolution
<rublind> KiBi: I don't need user, but I added auto.,
<Billox> Section "Monitor"
<Billox>         Identifier      "CM811PLUS"
<Billox>         HorizSync       31-107
<Billox>         VertRefresh     50-160
<Billox>         Option          "DPMS"
<rublind> So, anyone here know a lot about sound? (besides bob2 =p)
<Billox> remove that?
<bob2> rublind: blacklisting didn't work?
<Billox> just the Horiz and Vert sections?
<rublind> bob2: nope, unless I did it wrong.
<Elwood> rublind,  letme try
<bob2> rublind: sure you hit the right module?
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, have left your desktop at all today? ;-)
<daniels> Billox: just HorizSync and VertRefresh
<Billox> thanks
<Billox> Ill try that
<daniels> RuffianSoldier: bear in mind it's the evening in .au
<Billox> brb
<bob2> heh, only to buy a new disk
<rublind> bob2: no, go to #flood, let me show you lsmod | grep snd
<bob2> rublind: so your main card is a sblive or similar?
<rublind> Elwood: here's my problem, I have a Creative Labs Audigy sound card, and it's not loading in the right order (I believe_
<rublind> bob2: I guess.
<Elwood> rublind, right order of modules?
<KiBi> gotta go, have a nice day, thx for your answer on mirrors
<rublind> Elwood: I guess.
<rublind> I need to get rid of snd_pcm_oss (I don't know about snd_pcm, but they seem related, name-wise).
<rublind> (I think)
<Billox> daniels, that didnt work
<bob2> rublind: no you don't
<Billox> the X server started though, so its not all bad :)
<bob2> rublind: snd_pcm is for OSS emulation, it does not affect card ordering
<rublind> bob2: and snd_pcm_oss ?
<bob2> rublind: erm, wrong way round, sorry
<bob2> rublind: snd_pcm is the general sound output one
<rublind> bob2: so I need to blacklist snd_pcm and not snd_pcm_oss ?
<bob2> rublind: no, all those modules look fine
<rublind> bob2: then why am I not getting sound? >_<
<bob2> rublind: what happens if you run "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" now?
<bob2> rublind: alsa channels are muted by default, have you unmuted them?
<hypa7ia> arrighty, too drunk for irc.  night all.
<rublind> bob2: I think so.
<bob2> rublind: check carefully
<Billox> is anyone running on an intel i740 video card?
<rublind> aux2 wasn't unmuted, but I'm not sure that matters (I unmuted it anyway)
<gehrman> I think the FC2 box our physics dept has an i740
<Elwood> rublind,  unmuted them with alsamixer
<Billox> I have a problems with warty with an i740
<rublind> Elwood: yes, everything is unmuted.
<Elwood> rublind, if u don't get error when running a player....the first thing should be the volume
<desp> okay, jeez
<Elwood> the modules are rightr
<Elwood> rublind, gnome?
<rublind> Elwood: yes.
<desp> I managed to set up the resolutions in the XF86Config-4 file, thanks to fbset -x
<Billox> fbset
<Billox> Ill give it a go
<desp> and apparently I do have hardware acceleration, after all
<desp> so 3ddesk works
<gehrman> I think the problems are more general that just warty, if I remember right, we never got the resolution up past 800x600 other than through tunneling X
<Elwood> desp, 3ddesk :) i love
<Billox> I have 1024x768 working OK
<desp> I would love, but I have a green square in the top-center part of the screen
<Elwood> rublind,  try to get alsa utils and run alsaconf just to be sure :)
<Billox> does warty use Xorg?
<rublind> Elwood: you want me to run alsaconf?
<desp> any ideas wtf there is a green square when using 3ddesk?
<rublind> Or, I need alsa utils first?
<Elwood> desp, i see green numbers :)
<Elwood> rublind, should be a volume problem, if u don't get any kind of error !
<gehrman> no, use a heavily patched XFree 4.0.3(not sure on  versioning)
<gehrman> **uses
<Billox> did anyone find their desktop was limited to 1024x768 by the GUi configuration tool?
<Elwood> Billox, maybe mine but i am ok with 1024x768 :)
<Billox> right :)
<Billox> maybe I should use a smaller monitor
<rublind> Elwood: where do I get alsa utils?
* wfx yea!, i dont know what it was but now my sil0680 based controller works...
<Billox> or just ditch the GUI and get on with what I originally installed this distro for :)
<Elwood> Billox, i set modes from the xconfg
<Billox> xconfg
<rublind> Billox: I'm 1280x1024 I believe.
<Billox> okie, Ill give that a shot
<Billox> ta
<Elwood> Chicago:/home/elwood# apt-cache search alsa-utils
<Elwood> alsa-utils - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (utilities)
<Billox> no such binary here
<Elwood> Billox, Xf86conf
<Billox> oh ok
<jdub> Billox: what were you originally installing it for? :)
<Billox> I tried dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Elwood> Billox xf86config
<Elwood> i use this
<Billox> Im replacing my OS X server with linux to run my web, samba, php/mysql dev/test stuff
<Elwood> i didn't a "regular " install of ubuntu
<lml> A have a friend who is trying to install Ubuntu in a MS Virtual PC - after the boot he just gets a text login, it does not continue with the setup - ideas?
<logic> wheres do i set environment variables, such as PKG_CONFIG_PATH ?
<bob2> logic: what are you trying to do?
<logic> ;) install a plugin for gaim
<rublind> Damn i.t
<rublind> How the hell do I get my sound to work?!
<Billox> if you live in melbourne I have a stack of soundblasters you can have one of
<bob2> more bloody melbournians
<daniels> they can be found for less than the cost of a Big Mac
<jdub> Billox: if you want to run a server, try booting the installer with 'custom' :)
<Billox> Im english actually I just live here
<jdub> Billox: (good comeback.)
<Billox> well, I want to play with the desktop too though :)
<logic> when I ./configure it says package gaim was not found in the pkg_config search path - the INSTALL file tells me to set  the env var to point to the dir containing gaim
<rublind> Billox: I live in California, USA.
<Billox> ah
<Elwood> off topic i need an hints about python
<daniels> jdub: yah, bob2 really has no excuse ;)
<rublind> Billox: feel free to mail me one... or two... ^_^
<Sbux> thanks guy for your contribution...
<daniels> jdub: they tried to run him out of town by setting fire to cards on his lawn ...
<bob2> logic: there's no gaim-dev package
<Sbux> see you soon
<lml> Anybody with ideas on Ubuntu and MS Virtual PC?
<logic> arrr
<bob2> lml: have you read the faw about that?
<bob2> daniels: it was a car, not a card
<rublind> faq*
<Billox> email me your address, Ill send one via snail mail, itll prolly take a week or so, but it will more than likely work
<rublind> Really?
<Billox> my name at my name.com
<rublind> Dude, you are cool.
<Billox> sure
<daniels> bob2: er, yeah
<rublind> rublind at gmail.com ?
<Billox> billox@
<Billox> email me your address
<logic> clear
<lml> bob2: faw? ahh - faq ;-) I have been looking but did not find anything.
<rublind> /msg me your e-mail...
<logic> lol, wrong kb
<bob2> logic: there's a section in there
<Billox> @billox.com
<logic> in where sorry?
<bob2> bah
<bob2> lml: there's a section on the website about it
<lml> bob2: The problem we are expirensing is not described in that section.
<rublind> bob2 is very popular this evening
<Elwood> lml, one of my favourite section
<bob2> lml: ask on the list
<lml> bob2: Ahh - yes it is. Had missed the very first part about going to recovery mode to get root access.
<lml> bob2: thx.
<lml> bob2: Actually it does not answer it completely.
<lml> bob2: When the installation reboots my friend is presented with a text login screen - not the continued installation process.
<Kyaneos> hi
<bob2> lml: ok
<bob2> I've never used virtual pc, you'll have to ask on the list if no one here knows
<lml> Anybody with Ubuntu and MS Virtual PC expirence?
<Elwood> no
<Elwood> lml, never with virtual pc
<lml> Elwood: What else?
<bob2> why is your friend installing into virtual pc at all?
<lml> He is a MS buff - so not really sure.
<eim> I'm trying to get the simple "Fixed" fonts running under GNOME. Any ideas how to do this? Thanks.
<Billox> lml, in my travels trying to get a resolution problem fixed I ran into lots of docs on getting ubuntu working under VPC
<Billox> google for VPC ubuntu
<Billox> there was a fair bit of stuff
<lml> Billox: I can find many docs on MS Virtual PC an Ubuntu also - but they all concentrate on the color depth and this is only valid after having went through a full install. Problem here is that the install does not complete, just presents a text login after the boot.
<Billox> mmm
<Billox> what is the prompt?
<Billox> do you get any additional info using ctrl-alt-F2... F3 etc ?
<lml> Billox: Not really sure - he just a moment ago told me that he has started a reinstall. So will probably run into the problem again later.
<ploum> hmm.. the calendar seems broken in evolution hoary
<ploum> isn't it ?
<Billox> get him to cycle through the virtual terminals with ctrl-alt-F2 - ctrl-alt-F3 etc
<lml> Billox: Not much stamina with MS users.
<rublind> Alright, I'm going to sleep.
<rublind> `night all.
<Billox> many distros output errors and debugging info to those terminals during install
<lml> Billox: Thx. Will do when the he encounters the problem again.
<Todd_MA_1975> ploum: Seems to be working OK for me.  R U using evolution 2.2?
<Billox> anyone here unlucky enough to be using an intel i740 video card?
<eim> Solution to my problem found. In order to get X11 fonts working with GNOME we must edit /etc/fonts/local.conf.
<eim> What about Debian's `menu` package? Is it supported by Ubuntu?
<gebbers> hi, i was wondering if it's possible to do something along the lines of 'map network drive' in windows with ubuntu ?
<nevyn> gebbers: smbmount can certainly do that sort of thing
<gebbers> nevyn, is it possible to do it through the UI ?
<bob2> eim: it's in universe
<Kyaneos> hi
<bob2> gebbers: if you go to to the network thign in nautilus you can just access them immediately
<eim> bob2: Yes, I've seen. Will it work once installed and will the Debian menu appear in the GNOME menu system like on sid with GNOME 2.6? Thanks.
<gebbers> bob2: i have a directory with lots of files, and nautilus seems to be really slow with it...
<bob2> eim: don't think so.
<eim> bob2: ok
<bob2> gebbers: well, you can mount it if you want, but there's no gui way to do it that I know of
<bob2> gebbers: filing a bug about nautilus being slow would be good, tho
<gebbers> hrm, when i try to run smbmount, i get : sudo: smbmount: command not found
<bob2> you'll need to install it
<nevyn> gebbers: even if you mount it it's not going to help the problem that nautilus sucks on large directories.
<gebbers> nevyn, true, but i'm happy with a terminal view :)
<nevyn> wo why do you need a gui way to mount it?
<gebbers> because i don't know the samba commands ;)
<Gmail> wow look at this
<Gmail>  21:34:41 up 13 days,  2:31,  2 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.05, 0.05
<Adrenal> how do i install mplayer?
<Gmail> hey Adrenal
<Gmail> Adrenal: read the FAQ
<Adrenal> hey gmail
<Kyaneos> with apt
<Adrenal> command?
<nevyn> mount -t smbfs -o user=myname \\server\share /mountpoint
<Kyaneos> apt-cache search mplayer
<nevyn> Gmail: and?
<Kyaneos> y escoges el que quieras
<Gmail> Adrenal: read the apt guild
<Adrenal> link?
<Adrenal> and that command does nothing
<Gmail> btw i am runing gnome with 2 users right now and 2 x sessions
<Gmail> Adrenal: debian.org and ubuntulinux.org
<nevyn> and?
<Kyaneos> and then apt-get install mplayer
<Gmail> and what?
<nevyn> what's wow about that uptime?
<bob2> Adrenal: wiki.ubuntnu.com/RestrictedFormates
<Adrenal> tried that, that doesn't actually help me install anything
<Gmail> FOR CRING OUT LOUD! read the faq people mplayer can't be in the responory
<Gmail> neuro_: i was tring to show my load time not uptime
<bob2> Gmail: shush now.
<bob2> Adrenal: yes it does.
<bob2> Adrenal: which part do you have trouble with?
<Adrenal> the obtaining and installing
<bob2> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adrenal> wha?
<bob2> add a line like: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<bob2> ?
<Gmail> Adrenal: give me ssh access and i'll do it for you if you don't know howto edit a text file
<bob2> Gmail: no
<Gmail> Adrenal: you use synaptic
<bob2> Gmail: you will not ever ask for access to someone's machine in this channel, ok?
<Gmail> bob2: me and Adrenal are friends
<bob2> then you ask off-channel
<Gmail> anyway he is going to do it him self
<Gmail> he not 2 years old
<Gmail> i was showing him his options
<Adrenal> yeh, gmail saved my life in nam
<Adrenal> ...twice
<bob2> anyway.
<dopey> Gmail: its still a pretty dodgy request
<Adrenal> nah, this guys legit
<bob2> legit is not a word I'd use
<bob2> anyway, add that line to that file
<bob2> come back when you've done that
<Gmail> Adrenal: if you use synaptic i can tell you step by step what to do
<bob2> if you actually trust gmail with even a user account, then do that
<Gmail> if not do the folling
<Gmail> sudo nano /ect/apt/sources.list
<Gmail> add at the buttom
<Gmail> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<bob2> yes, we just went through this
<Gmail> then ctrl+O enter and then ctrl + X
<Adrenal> difference being, i understand this guy
<Gmail> then
<Gmail> apt-get update
<Gmail> then
<Gmail> opps
<Gmail> sudo apt-get update
<Gmail> then sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Adrenal> ok
<desp> does anyone know a mac-like text editor for linux?
<Adrenal> lets back track
<Adrenal> what is bottom?
<Gmail> are you in nano?
<nevyn> desp: what's mac like?
<Adrenal> yeh
<Gmail> emac? desp ?
<Adrenal> say what?
<Pizbit> Adrenal: bottom, is, uh, the opposite to top :)
<Gmail> Adrenal: is there anything in the file
<Adrenal> i just copied and pasted that into terminal
<Gmail> Adrenal: that was for someone else
<desp> nevyn: I was kinda hoping someone has actually used a mac here
<Gmail> Adrenal: you are editing a text file
<Adrenal> i got your command, copied into terminal
<logic> Err, this is more a gnome q - Is there a way to make nautilus reuse the same window when you dbl click a folder, rather than opening a new one each time?
<Adrenal> got a new screeny thing
<desp> nevyn: I'm used to BBEdit, for example
<Adrenal> where do i paste the second command?
<desp> logic: yes
<bob2> logic: yes
<bob2> logic: google for "disable nautilus spatial"
<logic> danke
<gebbers> is there a version of unrar for ubunu?
<desp> bob2: since you have a mac...perhaps you would know?
<Gmail> ok you are in nano did you add that line at the bottom of the text line?
<Adrenal> text line?
<Gmail> gebbers: yes
<Adrenal> there was no text line
<Gmail> *file
<gebbers> Gmail, do you know where i can get it? :)
<desp> was there a spoon?
<Adrenal> all i got was a blank terminal with a black heading
<Gmail> gebbers: its in universe
<Gmail> Adrenal: hmmm
<gebbers> Gmail, what's universe? ;)
<Gmail> does ubuntu ever install a blank sources.list
<Gmail> gebbers: FAQ
<Adrenal> can it be done through synaptic?
<Gmail> yes
<Gmail> open it
<Adrenal> how?
<Adrenal> opened
<Gmail> ok closed the terminal
<Adrenal> closed
<Gmail> brb in 30 sec
<Adrenal> kk
<bob2> desp: emacs
<bob2> but "mac-style" sounds meaningless to me, unless you're refering to some particular mac editor
<desp> I said I'm used to BBEdit, for example
<Gmail> bob2: mac style mean it costs money is closed source and crap
<bob2> yeah, but how is that mac-style
<bob2> ?
<Gmail> Adrenal: ok settings > responory
<bob2> "repository"
<Gmail> click new
<nevyn> desp: ok. there are LOTS and lots of editors. I'm sure one is something like what you're used to.
<desp> bob2: the way the arrow keys work. the way selections work.
<Gmail> bob2: spelling smelling same thing
<nevyn> the way the arrow keys work?
<bob2> Gmail: apt-cache show gtypist
<desp> i.e. shift+arrow to select text in that direction
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> clciked new
<Gmail> URI:  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat
<nevyn> desp: that's pretty standard
<nevyn> shift ctrl and arrow to select words in that direction etc.
<Gmail> Distro...: testing
<bob2> oh, that's why the instructions in the wiki suck
<bob2> they're for synaptic
<Gmail> Sections: main
<Adrenal> is it deb or source?
<EfaistOs> weird with mplayer and the fglrx driver i cant use the vo=xv options
<Gmail> bob2: i said the wiki sucks
<Gmail> Adrenal: deb
<Adrenal> cheers
<desp> nevyn: okay, so what editor would you recommend for html/latex/c?
<Gmail> the refresh
<Adrenal> now what?
<bob2> emacs!
<Gmail> *then
<nevyn> desp: for you? kate or gedit.
<nevyn> desp: I personally use vim :)
<desp> bob2: sigh, no...the only thing less mac-like than emacs is vi/m ;)
<Gmail> desp: glade/nvu/mswin
<Gmail> lol
<desp> I know I am going to learn vim one day, just not today.
<Adrenal> gmail, now what do i do?
<bob2> glade and "mswin" are not editors
<Gmail> install mplayer
<Gmail> bob2: i know and mswin isn't an os
<nevyn> desp: maybe ktetex-maker
<Adrenal> how do i install it?
<Matt|> omg hoary is awesome
<Cortis> heyho
<Matt|> services-admin: brilliant idea
<Adrenal> gmail, how do i install ubuntu?
<Gmail> wtf
<Gmail> you don't have ubuntu installed?
<Adrenal> oh sorry
<Adrenal> mplayer
<Adrenal> hmm
<Adrenal> when i restarted synaptic
<Adrenal> got
<Adrenal> Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net Testing/Main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_Testing_Main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bob2> yes, run refresh
<nevyn> yep.
<Gmail> Adrenal: push the refresh button
<Gmail> as i told you
<Adrenal> got that error again
<Adrenal> as well as
<Adrenal> another thing saying it was the wrong url
<nevyn> capital Testing or doesn't matter?
<Adrenal> ok
<Matt|> i'm guessing it is the wrong address
<Adrenal> got the caps out
<Adrenal> all is sweet
<Matt|> :)
* chemaja would like to congratulate the Ubuntu team on their fine work...
<Gmail> Adrenal: hmm
<gjdt> hi
<Gmail> bob2: was the URI the right one we gave him
<bob2> "we"?  I gave the correct url
<Gmail> Adrenal: yea cpas matter
<Adrenal> ok, one last thing
<chemaja> this has to be the closest a linux distro has ever come to my preferred configuration out-of-the-box -- good stuff!
<Adrenal> how do i get mp3s?
<Matt|> i'll go with that chemaja
<Adrenal> yeh, it was caos
<Gmail> bob2: i gave him the uri that you gave me so hence we
<bob2> Adrenal: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Adrenal> *caps
<nevyn> Adrenal: now you're offtopic.
<Adrenal> say what?
<Adrenal> oh
<Adrenal> i ment how do i play them
<Adrenal> not obtain them
<nevyn> bob2: that's not what he asked...
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> you know what he meant!
<Gmail> lol
<bob2> yes, we should guess what people mean
<nevyn> Matt|: he should say what he means then.
<robster> bob2: crowded house bob ;)
<bob2> save them the trouble of composing coherent sentences
<Adrenal> alright, my mustake
<Matt|> bob2, you correctly guessed
<nevyn> I find it helps with communication.
<wfx> Adrenal, have you visit the ubuntu website?
<bob2> robster: hah
<Matt|> nevyn, aw come on
<Adrenal> how do i install support for the playing of my legally obtained mp3s?
<bob2> robster: come to spain!
<bob2> Adrenal: 21:03:01           bob2 | Adrenal: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robster> bob2: maybe.
<Adrenal> ah k
<Adrenal> cheers
<ploum> Todd_MA_1975, yes, I'm using Evo 2.2 (2.1 in fact ;-) )
<ploum> sorry for being late
<Adrenal> should be right now
<nevyn> Adrenal: seeing as you have the media you should re-encode them into a more free format like vorbis ;)
<Matt|> is the clock fixed now in hoary?
* Matt| upgrades
<Todd_MA_1975> ploum: no prob.  I don't have much for suggestions - All I can say it that the calendar seems to work ok for me.  I had a problem where it stopped accessing my POP account which was fixed by recreating the account.
<Gmail> Matt|: i have been using hoary since it was taken out of the topic
<Matt|> ?
<Matt|> damn this channel is getting ruder and ruder
<bob2> who's being rude?
<Matt|> have i interpreted that wrongly?
<Gmail> wtf
<Gmail> mat
<Gmail> opps
<bob2> just ignore gmail
<Matt|> i have long since learned that doing a list in freenode is not a good idea: is there another channel for hoary discussion?
<bob2> here
<Matt|> oh
<bob2> but if you're using hoary, you generally should know how to fix your problems yourself
<bob2> and then file bug reports
<Gmail> bob2: why i was fighting with my brother over my cordless kb that why i spammed
<bob2> Gmail: I wasn't refering to that
<Matt|> bob2, i am pretty sure that the clock problem wil already have been reported and probably solved already
<Gmail> i have reported 4 bug reports so far
<bob2> Matt|: have you checked?
<Gcc> guys ime trying to compile a kernel on ubuntu normally make && make modules_install && make install even with the default config i get kerenl panic! (i dont use initrd)? can anybody help me?
<bob2> Gmail: why are you building your own kernel?
<Matt|> bob2, no lemme just restart gnome and if it still isn't fixed i'll check the bugs
<bob2> the default upstream config won't boot on your machine
<Gmail> bob2: i am not
<Matt|> brb
<bob2> and the default ubuntun config won't boot unless you use an initrd
<Gmail> bob2: Gcc ask it
<bob2> Gcc: why are you building a kernel?
<Gmail> ubuntun?
<Gcc> i want a custom
<sjoerd> Gcc: the question was why
<bob2> Gcc: why?
<Gcc> beacuse i want my own custom kernel
<Gmail> Gcc: ubuntu's kernel is custom enuff for you if you can't fix the problem
<Gcc> its not
<Gcc> the theme is that i get kernel panics
<Gcc> is it fixable
<Matt|> ok clock is fixed :)
<Lowry> hi
<bob2> Gcc: of course
<sjoerd> Gcc: why is it not good enough for you ?
<Lowry> Any Australians on?
<Gcc> sjoerd: just say its not
<nevyn> Gcc: given that the default kernel works. and your's doesn't clearly the default kernel is superior ;)
<bob2> Gcc: but you're building it wrong, and tutoring you in "how to build a working kernel" is not something most people could be arsed to do, frankly
<Gcc> SMT and other tuff
<nevyn> Lowry: quite a few.
<bob2> Lowry: jah
<mjg59> Gcc: What sort of kernel panic is it?
<Gmail> Lowry: half of this channel is australia or nz
<nevyn> Gcc: smt is in there.
<ploum> Todd_MA_1975, thx, I will look further
<Lowry> Is there a Telstra ppc login option for cable?
<Gmail> G'day fate
<Gcc> mount fs
<Gmail> Lowry: yes
<Lowry> Like launch for os x
<mjg59> Gcc: Then your configuration is wrong
<Lowry> There was a java app
<Gcc> mjg59: i guess ubuntu's config is wrong
<Gmail> Lowry: do the following command
<mjg59> Gcc: No, ubuntu's config is not wrong
<Gcc> i tried also to use the default
<bob2> Lowry: bpalogin
<nevyn> Lowry: bpalogin is the thing you want...
<Gcc> mjg59: how do u explain it?
<Gcc> i tried it
<Lowry> thx
<eim> The default ppc kernel won't support the internal speaker on iBooks. The kernel has to be patched and recompiled.
<Gcc> the default config also didnt work
<mjg59> Gcc: The ubuntu config requires an initrd
<Gmail> sudo apt-get install bpalogin
<nevyn> Gcc: it doesn't apply to a default kernel tree.
<bob2> eim: to do what?
<Gmail> Lowry: that was for you
<nevyn> most probably.
<Gcc> nevyn: so i must downlaod a kernel tree/
<bob2> eim: I get horrible-sounding audio out of it with a default kernel
<Gcc> nevyn: is there any hope to make an initrd
<Gcc> and not download tree
<nevyn> Gcc: WHY are you doing this?
<Matt|> did someone say there is support for burning audio cds in rhythmbox now?
<Gcc> nevyn: my connection right now is sucky and cant donwload th ekernel sources
<Gcc> i got 2.6.8 sources though
<Matt|> Gcc, you can try making an initrd but you really should be using the ubuntu kernel
<Gcc> Matt|: can u help me with that?
<nevyn> Gcc: if you don't know what the f!@# you're doing why are you building a kernel?
<Gcc> is it easy
<Matt|> Gcc, yes
<Gcc> ive never before used initrd thats why
<Matt|> Gcc, but let's make this clear: the only reason to build a kernel is to learn how to do it, it is not actually necessary
<nevyn> initrd is not nessicary even on ubuntu if your kernel is correctly configured.
<Gcc> Matt|: nope ive been building kernels from 2.4.x kernels
<Pizbit> Gcc: 2.6 kernels are built differently to 2.6
<Pizbit> er, 2.4
<Matt|> Gcc, the command is "mkinitrd /boot/name_your_initrd 2.6.8.1", substitute the number of your kernel
<Gcc> Pizbit: 2.6 too
<Matt|> Gcc, also have a read of the manual for mkinitrd
<eim> bob2: I need the internal speaker mostly for irssi.
<Matt|> Gcc, no guarantee it will boot though. You have to have the right config
<eim> bob2: Before switching to ubuntu I had it working fine on sid.
<Gcc> Matt|: ill use the default one
<Matt|> Gcc, still no guarantee
<Matt|> :0
<Matt|> *:)
<mjg59> Gcc: The default configuration won't support all of your hardware
<Matt|> did someone say there is support for burning audio cds in rhythmbox now?
<sjoerd> Matt|: in cvs
<Matt|> sjoerd, ah
<Matt|> hoary is not using it?
<sjoerd> dunno
<Matt|> guess not
<Matt|> thanks sjoerd
<bob2> eim: doing *what*?
<agenteo> does wine exist in ubuntu?
<eim> bob2: To correctly support the internal iBook speaker through ALSA.
<Todd_MA_1975> agenteo: It's in universe
<nevyn> desp: find something you like yet?
<Lowry> What is the better dvd option for a bronze powerbook g3 400?
<Lowry> What have ppl have good results with?
<agenteo> Todd_MA_1975: thanks
<Matt|> i tell you the best thing of updating to hoary: new supertux levels wwoooooo
<mirak> hi
<Gmail> bye Micksa
<mirak> I got a problem
<Gmail> ROOT HAS LANDED!
<Gmail> yes and that is that your ircing as root
<mirak> I qm root yes
<desp> nevyn: yeah, gedit is fine for now...and I installed vim documentation for later ;)
<Gmail> logout
<desp> now I have another question
<Gmail> and use irc as a normal user
<bob2> eim: do you have problems playing dvds on your ibook, btw?
<mirak> I qm before init1 soplesas
<Gmail> mirak: i'll tell you why after you do so
<mirak> eho cares the stystem is deqd
<eim> bob2: No, they work fine with totem-xine (not totem-gstreamer).
<mirak> I qm at harware detection
<desp> I selected the american english locale during installation, because I prefer to have all applications in english.  however, I would now like to install another locale.  how can I do that?
<mirak> o please consider give me some help
<mirak> i am chatting in text mod
<mirak> ubuntu wont run a getty
<bob2> eim: at a useful speed?
<mirak> I consider reisnstqi everything
<mirak> reinstal
<eim> bob2: I instead have troubles with pbbuttonsd and the sleep mode: It hangs on resume.
<mirak> exept is somebody have a solution
<eim> bob2: Yes.
<bob2> eim: I get massive tearing and framedropping on my 1ghz g4
<bob2> eim: sleep on ibook g4 doesn't work yet
<mirak> could someone help, I cant even boot !
<agenteo> Hi, I was tring to install the package education-mathematics and I've got this error: http://www.pastebin.com/117315 someone knows how can I get thoose packages?
<mirak> dpkg is dead
<Matt|> mirak, i can't quite understand the problem
<Matt|> mirak, what have you done to your system
<mirak> matt I am logued as root even before hardware detection
<mirak> well not really but, well
<Matt|> mirak, what do you mean?
<mirak> the problem is that ubuntu fail to run a getty
<mirak> so it won't go far
<Matt|> mirak, what did you do to it?
<eim> bob2: I have a G3 iBook2 here.
<eim> bob2: 700MHz.
<Gmail> mirak: 99.9% of clients ignore anyone with the username root and if you are ircing as root then i and a few other people see your comments
<mirak> I upgraded to hoary
<bob2> eim: oh, right
<mirak> so i guess thats very unstable
<mirak> lol
<bob2> eim: there's an open bug about that, with a patch
<Matt|> mirak, works here
<desp> can someone tell me how to add a locale to ubuntu?
<bob2> eim: which seemed to work for someone last night.  try killing hal before sleeping.
<Matt|> desp, "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<bob2> desp: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Matt|> :)
<bob2> well, with sudo.
<bob2> Gmail: no they don't
<desp> thanks
<bob2> I've never seen a client that does that
<mirak> matt is there somekind of command that would reconfigure the base system ?
<eim> bob2: I read about it, yes. Thanks.
<EfaistOs> does someone have an ati 9600xT ?
<Matt|> mirak, i totally don't understand the problem
<Matt|> :(
<mercurus> hmm ... can totem-xine cope with .asf files ?
<Gmail> bob2: sssshhhh i am tring to get him to irc as non-su
<bob2> eim: if you can test and confirm it works, the patch could go in soon
<bob2> Gmail: please don't lie to people
<Pizbit> mercurus: Might need to get the w32codecs pack first
<Matt|> Gmail, ircing as root is not a problem if you don't care about getting 0wn3d
<eim> bob2: I'll see what I can do. Currently I'm fighting with importing my old stuff into evolution.
<bob2> eim: ah, fair enough
<mjg59> mirak: What happens when you boot your system?
<Matt|> yuh
<mirak> matt ok ubuntu boot, then do a fsck and then try to run a getty, you know the consols, but it can't, it fails, so it's stuck. then if i try to do ctrl+alt+sup, it fails also
<eim> bob2: Do you have an IM contact?
<mercurus> Pizbit: I have the w32 codecs ... and totem is throwing up :x actually, i think it is .asx ..?
<Matt|> ah
<bob2> eim: "bob2 on irc" ;)
<mirak> becquse it can't find /sbin/reboot
<Matt|> mercurus, is it an internet stream?
<eim> bob2: Fine ;)
<mercurus> Matt|: yes
<bob2> agenteo: they're from universe, ubuntu doesn't guarantee they'll be installable
<Matt|> mercurus, i haven't succeeded in playing one of those either
<bob2> agenteo: you can file a bug, I guess
<Gmail> Matt|: lets Own3d him
<mercurus> though there's no motion thus far ... just a puddle :x
<Matt|> lol
<mirak> so I am loggued right know in root in text mod after cancellinfg the fsck of xfs ichwich opened a root console
<Matt|> Gmail, his system is totally dead
<bob2> Gmail: stop it.
<bob2> yes, it's stupid and annoying when people go on irc as root, but don't make it worse by going on and on
<Gmail> Matt|: well if he can login as root he can login as a normal user or even add one but bob2 said to stop it
<mirak> mjg59 i will reinstall everythig, it's the only solution I can handle
<mjg59> mirak: What do you mean by a getty? A text login or a graphical one?
<Matt|> Gmail, at boot he is thrown into a root console i presume
<Todd_MA_1975> agenteo: looks like grace is in universe kgeo is trickier it's homepage is http://kgeo.sourceforge.net/
<mjg59> And in what way does it fail to launch them?
<mirak> mjg59 a console text
<mirak> I will try to run one manually
<Matt|> mirak, all you did was to update to hoary?
<Matt|> mirak, how did you upgrade?
<CHRlS> Hello folks. Im a very new user, and the root privs are kind confusing me.... anyone availble to help?
<Matt|> CHRlS, yup :)
<Matt|> welcome to ubuntu
<CHRlS> Thanks... so far, I love it!
<Matt|> me too. have been using it about a week ;p
<CHRlS> This is really my first X windows setup, and Gnome seems awesome!
<CHRlS> Very slick ;-)
<Lowry> Hi Chris
<CHRlS> Here's the thing... I see Ubuntu doesn't allow root logins
<CHRlS> Hi Lowry :-)
<CHRlS> So, Id like to keep it this way, but Im not used to running a system like this.
<Matt|> CHRlS,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<Elwood> my ubuntu does
<logic> How can I get the Bluecurve icons for Gnome? Not on gnome-look
<Lowry> I am like you - new to ppc linux
<bob2> CHRlS: basically, all the admin stuff in the menus will ask for your password when run, and will sudo themselves automagically
<bob2> CHRlS: if you run something from a terminal, use "sudo blah" from your normal login
<topyli> logic: i downloaded a redhat-artwork debian package but i forget where :)
<logic> hmm i'll hunt for that
<CHRlS> Yeah, I've got that far, but I've also installed Squid. I can't get into the log file dir.
<CHRlS> I tried > sudo cd squid
<CHRlS> ...but no luck
<homeas> Hi - I am trying to figure out how to make my terminals ?understand" utf-8 from my other computers.  For some reason the file system is not using utf8 when displaying files
<bob2> CHRlS: "sudo -s"
<Matt|> CHRlS, try sudo -s
<homeas> it works fine on all non-ubuntu machines - any ideas ?
<bob2> CHRlS: will get you a root shell.  or you can "sudo ls /var/local/squid/blah" etc
<CHRlS> Ok. Im gonna try.
<mercurus> Matt|: what have you tried as far as as(x|f) streams are concerned ?
<Matt|> homeas, you could install utf support by doing dpkg-reconfigure locales. not sure if it will solve your prob tho
<Matt|> mercurus, not much :(
<PhilFR_Ubuntu> hi. New here.
<topyli> logic: look for it on apt-get.org, there's three repositories with redhat-artwork
<Matt|> does anyone know how to get these streams workin?
<mercurus> welcome PhilFR_Ubuntu
<PhilFR_Ubuntu> thank you
<PhilFR_Ubuntu> Can I a technical question ?
<bob2> PhilFR_Ubuntu: yes
<CHRlS> Worked great.... ;-)
<Matt|> CHRlS, good :)
<logic> topyli: thanks
<topyli> logic: actually, tiere's just one repository, listed three times. and it doesn't work :(
<homeas> Matt|, ok - do I need to log out of X for it to take effect, since it probably changes systemwide env vars ?
<homeas> Matt|, what streams ?
<Matt|> homeas, no need to log out i don't think
<mercurus> homeas: asf and asx
<PhilFR_Ubuntu> OK. I have a PC with IIYAMA vision master pro 454. X don't want to see it... What can I do, please ?
<Matt|> homeas, internet media asf asx
<bob2> PhilFR_Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XautoconfigurationDebug
<homeas> hm, still can't enter extended chars in the terminal.  strangely it works in some apps, like in this xchat window for example
<Matt|> ah
<bob2> homeas: which terminal are you using?
<homeas> switching a distro is like learning linux all over again
<homeas> bob2, gnome-terminal
<bob2> homeas: is your locale utf-8?
<homeas> bob2, that? the thing, no LANG or LC_ is set in my env
<mercurus> Matt|: woah ... think I got it working ...
<homeas> bob2, so I?m trying to figure out where ubuntu does that
<Matt|> mercurus, kewl how?
<bob2> homeas: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mercurus> Matt|: try this URI: http://www.abc.net.au/rn/listen/default.htm
<homeas> bob2, yeah, just did that on suggestion of Matt|, but it hasn?t changed anything.  maybe i do need to log out after all
<Matt|> homeas, maybe you can set utf-8 as your default
<mercurus> Matt|: totem-xine, w32codecs, and mozplugger
<mercurus> then I've edited mozpluggerrc
<bob2> homeas: erm, you need to log out and in for that to take effect
<PhilFR_Ubuntu> Ok. See you ... go to try. Thanks
<mercurus> and it ... well, worked :)
<Matt|> mercurus, which stream? real or wmp?
<CraHan> anyone here using hoary?
<mercurus> pity that is fuddy-duddy-fm ... let's see if I can get JJJ working
<mercurus> Matt|: WMV2
<Matt|> CraHan, just started this morning
<CraHan> Matt|: how does nautilus work for you?
<CraHan> cause here on all my machines, if I open my computer the disk icons are wrong
<CraHan> and I can't open png and jpg files anymore
<CraHan> even after setting the associated apps
<mercurus> Matt|: yep, definately working :)
<CraHan> like cdrom, floppy, filesystem and the network icon
<Matt|> mercurus, ok will try installing mozplugger
<CraHan> they show CD-ROM%201.desktop
<CraHan> Filesystem.desktop
<CraHan> etc
<Matt|> erm
<Matt|> hang on
<mercurus> at this stage totem is loading outside mozilla, I'm going to try and dock it ...
<Matt|> CraHan, seems fine
<CraHan> hmmm
<CraHan> dang
<Matt|> you mean computer:///?
<homeas> man, there's something seriously screwy with lang settings, even on the console
<Matt|> homeas, i can enter  in the terminal ok
<homeas> it doesn't play chars correctly, and when I do manage to create files with accents in it, ls doesn't display them properly
<Matt|> is that what you are trying to do
<homeas> Matt|, trying to debug various things atm since it seems there is more than one thing working differently
<Matt|> homeas, when doing the dpkg-reconfigure locales, at the end, set your DEFAULT maybe as utf-8?
<homeas> for example, I switch to console, and type "touch t?st"
<Matt|> then use alt-gr ' letter to insert accents
<homeas> then it doesn't print ? when I type it, as if the console is in ascii and thus not showing a twobyte char correctly
<mercurus> Matt|: totem is even visualising the stream :)
<homeas> Matt|, yeah, I chose utf-8 in en_US
<Matt|> homeas, did you then set it as default?
<homeas> Matt|, yep
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> mercurus, firefox is trying to load the page. am crossing fingers
<homeas> maybe the kernel is not compiled with utf8 support for console ?
<topyli> logic: http://vemod.net/debian/packages :)
<CraHan> Matt|: yeah
<Gmail> hmm can there be a server iso for ubuntu that has what you need for a server which is like 100MB and you can probbly add vhcs.net and it will be a HUGE hit
<desp> can someone explain to me why when I do xlsfonts I can see a thousand fonts, but only a few show up in Gnome/Fonts?
<Matt|> CraHan, maybe there is something wrong with your icon package
<bob2> desp: because you need to ignore xlsfonts
<logic> topyli: Sweet :D
<homeas> heh. this is too weird.  I pressed up and down arrows by accident on the console login screen.  Now it's displaying every character in uppercase
<homeas> so it's saying UBUNTU LOGIN: now
<jordi> homeas: that's a feature :)
<jordi> homeas: old Unix stuff. Some terminals only wrote in upper-case :)
<desp> bob2: okay, let me rephrase -- I need a monospaced sans-serif font like Bitstream's that has ISO-Latin-2 characters.  I just installed some fonts, including a xfonts-european package.
<desp> bob2: why the hell don't they show up in gnome?
<bob2> desp: ignore xlsfonts
<nevyn> hrm I should get a lowercase rom for my ADA3D
<bob2> desp: because you didn't tell /etc/fonts/local.conf about them
<mercurus> Matt|: you'll have to edit /etc/mozpluggerrc and change the LONG mplayer command in the wmv section to say: totem "$file" >/dev/null
<desp> ah, so apt-get couldn't do that?
<mercurus> THEN, you have to delete ~/.mozilla/pluginreg.dat
<mercurus> THEN, restart firefox
<biollo> #ubuntu-it
<bob2> desp: no, it can't
<Matt|> mercurus, kthx
<homeas> jordi, seriously ? I mean, even when I type it's in uppercase
<bob2> homeas: yes, it's a feature
<homeas> bob2, my curses apps are also not showing line chars, but lots of crap.
<bob2> homeas: hit caps lock
<bob2> homeas: are you using a utf-8 locale now?
<homeas> bob2, yeah, but how can I be sure that my kernel and console are using it ?
<desp> bob2: so, after I enabled bitmapped fonts in local.conf, what do I need to do?
<bob2> desp: nothing
<desp> bob2: as far as I can see, the only fonts visible in gnome are defined in /etc/fonts/fons.conf -- so shouldn't this file be regenerated somehow?
<Matt|> mercurus, have sent you a query
<mercurus> Matt|: heh, indeed
<mercurus> that your mozplugerrc file ? just putting EVERYTHING through totem ?
<Matt|> mercurus, i don't really understand it
<bob2> desp: no
<desp> not even dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig? :P
<Matt|> mercurus, you're a genius
* Matt| dances to the internet tunez
<mjg59> desp: That shouldn't be the full list of fonts
<mjg59> That's the set of fonts it'll use by default if a user doesn't ask for a specific font
<desp> interesting
<desp> in any case, after doing reconfigure I can now see the fonts that I installed.
<polytan> hello
<Matt|> gtg
<Matt|> bye all
<FallenHitokiri> Hi. I installed k3b as the FAQ told me but when I try to start it I get 1000s of errors. I run strace and got a 2.4MB big file. Someone here who things he can help me and want to check the log?
<Zimpee> am i right, that there is no ncurses-devel package on ubuntu-s cd?
<bob2> libncurses5-dev
<Zimpee> wheree can i find it?
<Zimpee> in pool/main there is no linb dir
<Zimpee> sorry, libn
<martink> it's in n/ncurses, because its source package is named ncurses
<Zimpee> so there isnot any package named libncurses5-dev
<Zimpee> ?
<bob2> someone asked this on the list before
<bob2> Zimpee: yes, there is
<bob2> apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Zimpee> oh
<Zimpee> thanks
<Zimpee> brb
<xinel> anybody here know how to fix broken packages
<xinel> ?
<xinel> using synaptic i press the fix broken packages button but it dun work
<kent> xinel, what do you mean with "broken"?
<xinel> synaptic tells me the package libc6-686 is broken
<xinel> but it can't fix it
<kent> xinel, running "apt-get -f install" in gnome-terminal might help? It should fix broken packages..
<xinel> okies
* xinel goes to try
<xinel> okies i got a error now
<amin2> hi everybody
<xinel> says "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 10021 package `gnome-bin':, `Depends' field, syntax error after reference to package `libgtk1.2', E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<xinel> :/
<amin2> could somebody help me: when I minimize a windows I could not see it on the panel (bottom) ?
<amin2> could somebody help me: when I minimize a windows I could not see it on the panel (bottom) ?
<xinel> dun see a gnome-bin
<kent> xinel, are you using warty?
<Erix> hi
<xinel> kent: yes
<kent> xinel, strange. I never had any problems with it.
<kent> xinel, have you any strange repositories in apt (synaptic) or do you use the normal once? (the place you fetch the packages from..(
<dreamcatcher> .
<xinel> ive got some strange ones in there
<xinel> :(
<kent> xinel, do the packages that caus the trouble come from there?
<xinel> kent: i belive so
<xinel> but many packages rely on the one causing trouble
<kent> xinel, isn't gnome-bin a gnome1.4 package?
<kent> xinel, you shouldn't need to use that old gnome packages..
<drukqs> wasup
<xinel> kent: says ubuntu-base depends on libc6-i686
<gorlist> hey what kind of distro is ubuntu?
<housetier> the best kind
<Matt|> what he said ^^
<nevyn> gorlist: a linux distro?
<kent> xinel, that should probably be so. Libc is used to most applicatio, I belive..
<Matt|> gorlist, is based on debian
<gorlist> oh
<gorlist> anything special about it?
<gorlist> why should i prefer it from others i mean
<cyrus-tc> gorlist, ... full workin after install incl. sound
<kent> gorlist, its released more often (6 months) it uses new gnome packages, and it "just works".
<cyrus-tc> gorlist, real good hardware detection..
<cyrus-tc> i was suprised
<xinel> kent: any ideas?
<gorlist> hm yeah
<gorlist> but others don
<kent> xinel, nope. Perhaps file a bugreport on bugzilla?
<gorlist> don't "just work"?
<cyrus-tc> gorlist, in my opinion - no ;)
<kent> gorlist, Debian is not realy a "just work"-distribution.
<housetier> gorlist try and see, eventually you will have to decide for yourself if ubuntu is for you
<housetier> we can't possibly know
<gorlist> yes you're right
<gorlist> what
<gorlist> 's its level?
<cyrus-tc> gorlist, there is a live cd on the ftp - try it
<gorlist> i mean is it for intermediate-advanced users or newbie ones?
<Matt|> gorlist, both of those
<amin2> guys, whereis the tasklist ?
<Matt|> i recommend it to my newbie friends
<Pizbit> amin2: Task list?
<Matt|> amin2, maybe applications --> system tools --> system monitor?
<fissy> applications > system tools > system monitor
<fissy>  /curse lag
<Matt|> lol
<gorlist> ok thanks
<Matt|> gorlist, should be easy to run
<Lowry> Gorlist - ubuntu installed on my g3 powerbook - the apps and hardware work well
<gorlist> what's a wiki?
<Lowry> You have a nice gui to get more apps
<gorlist> lowry i thought only macos was on mac...
<Lowry> mac had beos, linux
<gorlist> ?mac has macos...
<Matt|> wiki is like a readme
<gorlist> man?
<darksatanic> gorlist: It's a part of the Ubuntu website
<PhilFR_Ubuntu> Hi again. Always pb with my IIyama vision master pro 454 and X .... I 'm looking for one idea...
<darksatanic> gorlist: Wikis are websites that everyone can alter.
<Lowry> wiki ppl can add to a section of a guide] \
<amin2> could somebody help me: when I minimize a windows I could not see it on the panel (bottom) ? What's wrong ?
<darksatanic> gorlist: See the address for the wiki in the /topic of this channel
<gorlist> how is that?
<darksatanic> gorlist: Just go and take a look at it. All should become clear. :)
<Matt|> amin2, you need to add the window list to the panel
<kent> amin2, you probably dont have the tasklist applet. Add it by rightclicking and choose add..
<gorlist> i am looking at it now
<Matt|> amin2,  right click, add to panel, windowlist
<Zimpee> hi
<gorlist> but how is it done?php or smt?
<Zimpee> which is the generic driver for all graphics cards? at install it asks, but there isn't my video card
<Pizbit> Zimpee: What do you have?
<Zimpee> Nvidia GeForce 4 ti 4200 64MB TV-OUT
<Matt|> wow
<Zimpee> nv driver doesnt work
<Pizbit> Eh? nv should work
<Matt|> i am so jealous of peoples video cards
<kent> Zimpee, have you tried using the nonfree driver?
<PhilFR_Ubuntu> LOL. NVIDIA 6800
<Matt|> argh
<Matt|> /kick PhilFR_Ubuntu
<PhilFR_Ubuntu> lol ?
<Matt|> i'm jealous of you
<kent> I have a Nvidia TNT2. It works just perfectly.
<Zimpee> kent: i'd, but i couldn't find the kernel source
<Zimpee> and it needs it
<Zimpee> but if i want to configure a new kernel, it messes with ncurses, says it is not installed. but it is
<kent> Zimpee, add restricted to apt (or synaptic) and install nvidia-glx. Thats all that is needed.
<PhilFR_Ubuntu> my card ok with suse, fc1 & 2, but noway to have X, it give me : no monitor with my iiyama master pro 454 .....
<Matt|> Zimpee, for future reference, if you want to configure a kernel, which you should try to avoid, you need ncurses-dev
<Matt|> for the makeconfig dialogue
<Zimpee> yes i know, but it didn't find ncurses-dev
<Zimpee> and i didn't find it too
<Matt|> go with what kent said for the video card
<mir> who can I connect to a remote x server with ubuntu?.. I had a choice in the login manager in my previous distro
<Matt|> (it's probably libncurses-dev or something similar)
<LinuxJones> Mir, it's under gdmsetup
<Zimpee> kent : sorry, i don't understand what to do:) my english...:)
<kent> Zimpee, use synaptic. Edit the repositories (its in the menu) and add restricted where it sais main.. etc. Then refresh, and install nvidia-glx
<kent> Zimpee, i have to shower now. Perhaps some other can help you on this.
<Zimpee> oh, i got it
<Zimpee> i got it, thanks kent
<Zimpee> [away] 
<mir> LinuxJones: The allow running of xdmpc from login manager is marked??.. is there anything more ?
<gorlist> ubuntu has kde or gnome
<gorlist> ?
<Matt|> gnome
<Matt|> you can install kde of course
<PhilFR_Ubuntu> I tried "DEBUG_XFREE86_PACKAGE=yes XF86FORCEPROBE=yes dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" with or without nvidia driver (611), but nothing good....
<kent> Zimpee, though i think you have to manually edit /etc/X11/XF86config-4 and  change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia" or something..
<Zimpee> but at install, which driver to choose? nv? kent
<Deft> nvidia-glx has a tool to change the setup automatically
<Matt|> Zimpee, you should be able to follow this guide: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zimpee> thanks Matt|
<LinuxJones> mir, I think you have to tell X-server to accept communications on the machine that your trying to connect to. I can't remember exactly how tho.
<gorlist> what's the hardware requirements?
<Matt|> gorlist, what have you got?
<Matt|> gorlist, you can find a list of supported hardware here: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport
<LinuxJones> mir, it might be easier to just use remote desktop :)
<mir> LinuxJones: the machine I want to connect to is accepting sessions.. But I dont' see the XDMCP chooser in ubuntus login menu
<gorlist> i want to get it on an old box
<gorlist> it's celeron @333 128 ram
<LinuxJones> mir sudo gdmsetup
<mir> LinuxJones: That would only allow one session wouldnt it?
<mir> LinuxJones: I have configured gdmsetup.. :-)
<Matt|> gorlist, not sure. Should work ok
<amin2> Matt!, Kent : thanks, it's just marvelous !! But my "hide all windows, and show desktop" applet is still gone.
<Matt|> amin2, you can add that too :)
<bob2> gorlist: 128MB will be a bit sucky with gnome
<bob2> but give it a go
<LinuxJones> mir  I think so just 1 yes
<Matt|> amin2, right click on panel, add, "Show Desktop"
<Matt|> gorlist, a friend of mine runs ubuntu with 128MB
<Matt|> uses openoffice and everything
<Matt|> dunno the processor tho
<amin2> Matt|, yes it's working but not hiding others opened windows.
<mercurus> I've just installed Warty on a P2 233 w\ 128 ... it takes an eternity to boot up, but if you disable icons in menus it is quite workable
<mir> LinuxJones: I changed the theme to GNome Happy and now I see the remote chooser
<Matt|> amin2, you added the "show desktop" icon, not the "desktop" icon?
<Zimpee> and then, how can i install the nvidia official driver? i need it, or no?
<Matt|> Zimpee, should work like that
<gorlist> if i add a dimm and make it 256?
<amin2> Matt! thanks, it's indeed marvelous. Thanks again :))
<Matt|> gorlist, you will be superfly
<gorlist> :) thanks!
<Matt|> i have 192 on this shared with the video card
<gorlist> if i use fluxbox instead of gnome?
<Matt|> amin2, np
<gorlist> i guess i 'll be ok...no?
<Matt|> gorlist, supersuperfly
<gorlist> :D
<Matt|> gorlist, i reckon gnome will be ok tho myself
<gorlist> what's the lightest gui for linux out there/
<gorlist> ?
<Matt|> gorlist, my fav is icewm
<Matt|> but there are lighter ;)
<Matt|> blackbox maybe
<gorlist> is it the full name?
<Matt|> gorlist, yp
<elwood> gorlist,  openbox!
<Matt|> icewm is really cool
<gorlist> k thanks ...but what about the one with the most potentials?
<Matt|> icewm - wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager
<gorlist> not necessarily light
<Lowry> vectorlinux?
<Matt|> even apt describes it as "wonderful"
<gorlist> kde?
<gorlist> i mean the most powerful
<amin2> so, gnome is a win-manager, what's is nautilus ?
<gorlist> the explorer i think
<Matt|> nautilus is the file manager for gnome
<Matt|> yeah a bit like "my computer" in windows
<housetier> gnome is a desktop environment
<housetier> not a window manager
* bob2 does his first i386 install
<cyrus-tc> bob2 will have a running desktop enviroment in about 30 min ;) (depending on your system)
<bob2> heh, I've been running it on my mac for months
<cyrus-tc> i was so dmn suprised of ubuntu - i ve a raid controller and thought that it will never work - but it detected it all and after 20 min incl. reboot there was the ubuntu login incl sound ;)
<Zimpee> yeah, i have the graphical interface. but i know have problems with the domains. i only can use ip to find something. How can i solve this problem?
<bob2> how do you access the internet?
<SaLtAiR> i still cant boot from my 8g usb hd
<bob2> does your bios support booting from a usb drive?
<Zimpee> bob2: i did a pppoeconf, and it works
<SaLtAiR> yes
<saltair> can disp grub
<saltair> root            (hd0,0)
<saltair> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<saltair> initrd          /boot/initrd.img
<Lowry> later
<gorlist> what are the differences between Gnome and KDE?
<cyrus-tc> religion in my eyes
<Zimpee> Kde is better
<Zimpee> :)
<[Mirak] > gnome is better.........let the battle begin
<housetier> the difference lies in the eye of the beholder
<[Mirak] > gorlist, just from first look kde looks like windows, and gnome looks like osX
<housetier> lays?
<[Mirak] > lies
<housetier> thanks :)
<[Mirak] > :)
<housetier> I use TBOAW
<[Mirak] > ??nevr heard of it??
<housetier> The Best Of All Worlds
<housetier> kde gnome xfce you name it
<thoreauputic> gorlist: http://kdelook.org/index.php?xcontentmode=34   <---- some kde screenshots
<Zimpee> how to slide my screeen to a bit left? i can't see the half of my gnome desktop.
<[Mirak] > ahh....
<Zimpee> 
<[Mirak] > Zimpee, does your monitor have a menu??....do it there
<gorlist> lol i meant if you think the one is better than the other then tell the reason too
<housetier> only valid reason: personal preference
<[Mirak] > gorlist, i am linux newb, about a month old, kde kinda pushed me away from linux, as where gnome pulled me in
<jdub> dudes, please give the kde vs. gnome stuff a rest
<gorlist> mirak why?
<housetier> gorlist it doesn't matter
<Zimpee> [Mirak]  : i meant xvidtunes, somebody helped me
<[Mirak] > gorlist, oh.....idk then
<dreamcatcher> A
<saltair> fvwm is better
<housetier> I think its enough already of that "foo is better" nonsense
<[Mirak] > gorlist, the answer to which is better is "which is better to YOU" try them both....gnome is ubuntu default, and kde is apt-getable, xfce4 is also apt-getable, you might as well try that too
<chemaja> but foo IS better
<chemaja> ;)
<housetier> lol
<chemaja> although while you're at it, you may as well try out bar and baz
<bob2> is grub going to be able to boot hdf if it's grub-install'd to hda?
<chemaja> they're both apt-getable
<jdub> bob2: yeah
<chemaja> ubuntu uses foo by default
<thoreauputic> gorlist: some prefer one, some the other : I use neither . Look at http://xwinman.org for information on the bewildering number of choices :)
<bob2> jdub: getting "error 21", which sounds like (from google) "your bios doesn't know about that disk"
<chemaja> but some people like bar and baz
<[Mirak] > chamaja, bar? baz?
<chemaja> it really depends on YOU
* chemaja apoligises for the dry attempt at humour
<jdub> bob2: ... does your bios know about that disk? :)
<eim> bob2: Any experiences with exim4 and dynamic smarthosts? I use guessnet over here to adapt the system to a given network. updating the exim4 smarthost dynamically could be useful.
<jmichel> hi
<jdub> eim: you could do that fairly easily with postfix
<bob2> jdub: no, it's on a pci ide thing
<chemaja> [Mirak] : foo, bar, baz.. the three metavariables.
<jdub> just use postconf -e
<[Mirak] > chamaja, sorry....thnx
<jmichel> I would like to know if the following bug has already been reported
<bob2> jdub: oh, I guess grub uses the bios to see disks
<bob2> dang
<jmichel> I installed ubuntu using my old debian sid partitions
<Zimpee> do you know any problems with Domain servers? the nameservers are set corectly, but cant reach any servers with their hostnames
<jmichel> and the installer did not activate my swap
<jmichel> so every time my ram was full
<bob2> Zimpee: how do you connect to the internet?
<bob2> pppoe?
<jmichel> the computer was freezing
<Linger> Ciao!
<Zimpee> bob2: yes
<jmichel> do I need to report this bug ?
<uman> hyllo
<eim> jdub: I've just replaced postifx with exim4 over here.
<bob2> eim: postfix lets you do that, as jdub says
<thoreauputic> jmichel: put a line in /etc/fstab something like this one:
<bob2> eim: what I do is send all my mail over a vpn, so I don't need to futz with postfix at all
<eim> bob2: exim, too. I did it in the past using exim3 on sid.
<bob2> eim: or find a smarthost that does smtp auth
<jmichel> thoreauputic, I know thx
<thoreauputic> jmichel: /dev/hda7  none  swap  sw  0  0  (not hda7 on yours, necessarily)
<jmichel> I know
<thoreauputic> jmichel: OK - just in case :)
<jmichel> but it took me a while to figure out what was going wrong
<shank_> i have a silly question
<[Mirak] > shoot
<jmichel> I'm not here to ask how to fix it, but to ask if I need to report it
<shank_> i accidently moved my bottom panel to the lft
<jmichel> but thanks
<shank_> left
<malte`> hi
<shank_> how do i put it back?
<[Mirak] > shank_, right click on it...go to properties......its in there
<[Mirak] > shank_, cahnge the orientation
<thoreauputic> jmichel: I've had similar things happen installing other distros - I doubt it's ubuntu specific
<jmichel> ok
<shank_> [Mirak] , yeah, having a hard time finding space that's not an applet
<eim> bob2: I just need to be able to replace dc_smarthost='smarthost.org' in /etc/exim4/update-exim4.conf.conf dynamically using a one-liner.
<shank_> [Mirak] , ok got it, thanx :-)
<Linger> Hem .. I have a question too, btw I am new with Linux and Ubuntu is the very first distro I installed.
<bob2> eim: you can use sed, of course
<[Mirak] > shank_, remove an applet.....change the orientation......put the applet back
<[Mirak] > shank_, oh...you got it
<eim> bob2: Could be a solution, yes. I just need to get the syntax working.
<Linger> I have 2 hard disks .. in the Primary I have WinXp and in the Sec there is Ubuntu ..
<bob2> sed -e's/dc_smarthost=".*/dc_smarthost="blah.com"/
<bob2> erm, and a final '
<jmichel> thoreauputic, ok ;o) but I think the installer should handle it, no ?
<eim> bob2: I try, thanks.
<shank_> how do i put a "home" folder on my desktop?
<Linger> Uhm .. Ubuntu "does not see" the primary hard disk (with Win Xp)
<kent> Linger, becaus you are perhaps using NTFS?
<jmichel> anyway, I'm in a hurry, I'll come back later to discuss it ;o)
<jmichel> by everyone
<Linger> but for my notebook's Hard disk (NFTS) in the LAN is ok
<thoreauputic> jmichel: I guess so. I'm not a developer so I can't say
<jmichel> byE sorry
<jmichel> thanks
<kent> Linger, but on the LAN its used as a samba-share, and on your computer you have to mount it as NTFS, and thats problematic on Linux.
<azuzak> Linger, I use this line in my /etc/fstab: /dev/hda1 /home/dewd/win ntfs ro,user,umask=022 0 0
<Linger> Uhm .. is it too hard .. oh thanks! :)
<azuzak> where /dev/hda1 points to the NTFS partition and /home/dewd/win points to the directory where I want to mount the partition
<[Mirak] > why does "cd player" not give me any sound??....i can watch a dvd with sound?
<[Mirak] > btw, i have a combo drive
<azuzak> Linger, you should make clear you understand what you need to do. After that that line should do it. and then reboot :)
<sjoerd> Micksa: what kind of machine?
<Linger> Eh I will try thanks! :)
<sjoerd> [Mirak] : what kind of machine?
<sjoerd> Micksa: sorry wrong dude
<[Mirak] > sjoerd, ummm......i built it.....desktop? if that is what you are asking
<sjoerd> [Mirak] : is your cd drives audio out connected to your soundcard ?
<[Mirak] > sjoerd, nope, but i still get sound from dvd's
<sjoerd> [Mirak] : dvd's are completely different
<[Mirak] > sjoerd, is it just "cd player" that required it?
<sjoerd> [Mirak] : with audio cd's the software can tell the cddrive to play, without needing to decode iself
<[Mirak] > sjoerd, yeah....i see your point.....stupid me.....windows xp still on the brain
<sjoerd> [Mirak] : you either need to connect the audio cable or use a player that does the playing in software
<Linger> See U soon! and thanks!
* sjoerd has the same thing on his powerbook
<[Mirak] > sjoerd, ill just do the cable.....its no biggie....about 2 seconds
<sjoerd> that's the easiest method :)
<eim> bob2: How can I match something inside ' ' using sed? Thanks.
<bob2> eim: what do you mean?
<wfx> maybe he main all between ' and '
<eim> bob2: I would like to replace a generic string contain inside '', e.g: dc_smarthost='generic_string' -- In this case I would like to match generic_string.
<eim> bob2: Something like dc_smarthost='*'
<bob2> erm
<bob2> I don't think this is how you want to solve your original problem
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:[Mirak] ] : dfh
<[Mirak] > oops?
<Gmail> oops? what?
<wfx> and what does it mean ;-)
<neuro|laptop> means someone hasn't set +t in the channel :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:neuro|laptop] : : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out, no X.org, please wait || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood || CDs will ship in a few weeks || offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<[Mirak] > Gmail, i changed topic...didnt mean too
<eim> bob2: The sed code you provided ufortunately does not work.
<bob2> [Mirak] : please don't do that
<[Mirak] > neuro|laptop,  thnx
<Gmail> why isn't it locked?
<[Mirak] > bob2, i didnt mean too......i am sorry
<[Mirak] > bob2, i said oops
<mirak> [Mirak] : change your nick I am tired
<mirak> it's like if my nick is [[mirak] ] 
<Gmail> why to #ubuntu-offtopic why not to #freenode or #offtopic
<bob2> eim: sed -e"s/^dc_smarthost=\'.*/dc_smarthost=\'blah\'/" < /etc/exim.conf
<[[mirak] ] > hey
<bob2> Gmail: #freenode is not for random off-topic crap
<neuro|laptop> definitely not
<[[mirak] ] > bob2: how are you ?
<neuro|laptop> in fact it's moderated
<bob2> yes
<bob2> annoyingly moderated
<neuro|laptop> yah
<neuro|laptop> with no clear immediate indication of who the network admins are :)
<eim> bob2: this works:  sed -e '/dc_smarthost/{s/'.*'/dc_smarthost='foo.bar.org'/;}' update-exim4.conf.conf
<Gmail> bob2: it seems to alway be talking about offtopic stuff
<bob2> eim: yeah...
<robertj> Nautilus is more similar ot the OS 9 Finder or the Windows 95 Explorer really
<bob2> eim: that is equivalent to what I said, but slightly less strict
<robertj> doh, wrong channel ;)
<[Mirak] > haha
<bob2> can someone on intel paste me a the grub command line that uses the initrd?
<wfx> i cant fine the site on www.ubuntu.org for making themes
<wfx> fine ups :) find
<wfx> hmm and it is www.ubuntulinux.org (sorry :-)
<EfaistOs> hi
<xinel> grrr libc6-i686 is my nemesis
* xinel shakes fist in air
<EfaistOs> why an usb external bus is not mounted when you plug it ?
<EfaistOs> what are the modules to enable ?
<Zimpee> another q: how to set the frequency of the monitor? e.g. from 65 to 85 Hz [MHz?] 
<bob2> EfaistOs: ntfs?
<Zimpee> only in XFree86 Config file?
<wfx> Zimpee, Example: but this in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 HorizSync    30.0 - 110.0 and VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0
<zabu\buiten> q: why doesn't ubuntu find my cdrom @ install??? how ever he boots from it ? :s help?
<kensai> zabu\buiten: the pc is the one that boots not ubuntu
<bob2> zabu\buiten: your bios boots the cd
<zabu\buiten> it's a shuttle
<bob2> zabu\buiten: ask on the list
<zabu\buiten> oh ic, i also changed my cd-drive but no change
<wfx> Zimpee, look at this example http://www.pastebin.com/117357
<Zimpee> yes
<Zimpee> thanks
<Zimpee> and this sets the global frequency? ya know what i am speakin' about?
<Zimpee> 1 number, not 2
<zabu\buiten> bob2: what list?
<zabu\buiten> nvm
<wfx> Zimpee, in gnome is utility that do it for you computer/systemconfiguration/
<wfx> Zimpee, dont know how the last is in english named (i use german)
<netmonk> how can i set my sound card, when I try to opne Volume control ti tells me: Error: Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found
<zabu\buiten> bob2: do you maybe know what the problem could be ?
<Zimpee> wfx : i found it: Screen resolution:)
<wfx> Zimpee, by hand it was anything with 1600x1200@85 (example and not sure if this right)
<wfx> Zimpee, oh nice so it works :-)
<Kal_Zakath> hi
<Kal_Zakath> I can't set my locales correctly
<Kal_Zakath> does anybody has problem with locales ??
<Kal_Zakath> I of course did -dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Kal_Zakath> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LinuxJones> Kal_Zakath, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Kal_Zakath> nopr
<Kal_Zakath> nope
<Kal_Zakath> doesn't work
<LinuxJones> Kal_Zakath, you can try dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Kal_Zakath> I still have problems
<Kal_Zakath> nope, same problem
<Kal_Zakath> I have messages like this all the time :
<Kal_Zakath> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Kal_Zakath> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<Kal_Zakath>         LANGUAGE = "fr_BE:fr_FR:fr:en_GB:en",
<Kal_Zakath>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<Kal_Zakath>         LANG = "fr_FR"
<Kal_Zakath>     are supported and installed on your system.
<Kal_Zakath> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Kal_Zakath> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<Kal_Zakath> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<Kal_Zakath> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<wfx> Kal_Zakath, use http://www.pastebin.com/
<Kal_Zakath> well that's all
<Kal_Zakath> sorry
<Kal_Zakath> didn't saw that
<Kal_Zakath> well
<Kal_Zakath> nevermind for the locales
<Kal_Zakath> it was my fault
<Kal_Zakath> a rotten zshenv file
<SilvioTO> hi, I have a problem... I don't find help on the forums. my external modem usrobotics 56k on com1 is recognized by ubuntu install version, but don't activate it.
<bob2> what would activating it entail?
<WW> Where is the correct place to suggest changes or corrections to the main Ubuntu web page?  ubuntu-doc mailing list? Bugzilla?
<bob2> what sort of changes/
<WW> bob2: There is a page with a nice description of main, restricted and universe, but it doesn't include multiverse.
<SilvioTO> this is my post in forum...
<SilvioTO> Hi, I'm installed ubuntu for i386 on my pc.
<SilvioTO> the problem is internet connection on US Robotics 56k EXTERNAL on serial port 1.
<SilvioTO> In gnome network setting, the modem automatically recognized in /dev/ttyS0 (modem o tranfer cable), device ppp0. I'm setup account, trying to activate device, modem regulary dial number of isp, connect, and 1 second after disconnect.
<bob2> WW: ubuntu-doc, I guess
<bob2> if you have text you want on there, I can add it (I think)
<biollo> internal pci isdn don work
<kensai> how can I do the n with the ~ on top?
<kensai> I also speak spanish and need that letter
<kalle_> people
<kalle_> im running ubuntu on my ibook.
<kalle_> i got two partitions
<kalle_> can i merge these partitions?
<kalle_> i dont care about the data on one of them
<bob2> depends
<bob2> on the filesystem and the ordering
<kalle_> on what?
<bob2> ext2/3 and xfs can expand upwards
<kalle_> hda4 is my root. ext3
<kalle_> hda5 is 50GB disk i want to extend to hda4
<kalle_> so to speak
<bob2> you want to delete hdaW5 and extend 4 up into that space?
<kalle_> right
<[Mirak] > how many gigs you got on that ibook?
<kalle_> 80
<bob2> mine has 60
<[Mirak] > hmmm
<bob2> use mac-fdisk to delete hda5
<bob2> carefully
<bob2> back everything up before you do this
<Matt|> hi: quick question. When I install a package and it doesn't get added to the gnome menu automatically, can i file a bug, or should i just stfu?
<bob2> Matt|: you can send a patch, I guess
<[Mirak] > Matt|, id ont believe that they all get added......have to do it manually
<bob2> not sure if it will be accepted or not
<matt__> does Ubuntu come with a compiler? I can't find cc, gcc, or anything...
<Matt|> bob2, i am not experienced with debian so can't make a patch
<[Mirak] > Matt|, at least thats what i was told
<crimsun> matt__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kalle_> matt, apt-get install gcc
<bob2> matt__: install build-essential
<matt__> ah, thx both
<Matt|> [Mirak] , yes that is true, but i think that the aim is to have most packages added to the menu automatically: they just don't get round to doing them all: there are too many!
<bob2> erm
<bob2> in Debian they are all in the menu
<bob2> that was disabled explicitly in ubuntu
<kalle_> so i delete hda5 and hda4, then re-create hda4 spanning the whole disc?
<[Mirak] > Matt|, oh....
<Matt|> bob2, oh i c, it is intentional?
<kalle_> ext3 wont go die on me?
<[Mirak] > bob2, any idea why?
<bob2> kalle_: NO
<bob2> [Mirak] : because it makes the debian menu enormous
<Matt|> lol
<bob2> kalle_: I did not say to delete hda4
<kalle_> bob2, you didnt say nothing, thats why im asking :)
<Matt|> bob2, but if people install packages which are outside the base system, do you think that they should join the menu automatically?
<Matt|> kalle_, <bob2> use mac-fdisk to delete hda5
<bob2> Matt|: no
<[Mirak] > bob2, is there an EASY way to add them?, or just this PATCH you speak off
<bob2> [Mirak] : applications:/// in nautilus
<Matt|> bob2, why not?
<kalle_> but deleting one partiotion wont make another partition grow?
<bob2> kalle_: read what I said
<stuNNed> bob2, reason why abiword wasn't added to the menu?
<Matt|> easytag is also not added to the menu
<bob2> stuNNed: it doesn't have a .desktop file, I guess
<bob2> Matt|: because the debian menu is huge and unwieldly
<bob2> Matt|: tho I don't care much either way, I never use the men uanyway
<bob2> (plus it's not my decision)
<xf_> howdy. know this sounds odd, but is there a known issue with some machines where ubuntu installs off cd media slowly? i can install windows/debian stable on the machine fine, cdrom is fine, hardware checks ok
<shank_> how do i put my laptop alseep?
<Matt|> hmm
<bob2> kalle_: as I said, use ext2fsresize or whatever it's called
<xf_> a top shows about 10% cpu usage. not sure where the issue is. guess it's a bug with the new debian installer or something
<bob2> shank_: does your laptop support that under linux?
<shank_> it did with apm
<shank_> not sure about acpi
<[Mirak] > shank_, i believe it may be an adventure...so suit up
<xf_> system is a duron 800, 512mb ram, via chipset. cd drive is a 32X sony cdrw
<kalle_> bob2, ah, didnt see that
<Matt|> bob2, but in answer to my question, i shouldn't file a bug?
<kalle_> thabks
<bob2> Matt|: I don't think it's considered a bug
<RageMax> does anyone else experience a delay when hitting alt+F2 for the "run" application and typing in text?
<Matt|> bob2, yeah that's what i thought
<bob2> Matt|: you can if you like, and someone will tell you they disagree
<bob2> Matt|: or ask on the list
<Matt|> bob2, oh yeah better idea
<bob2> I have nothing to do with the distro, I just know what I hear
<Matt|> bob2, oh i c
<Matt|> bob2, i thought you were a developer
<[Mirak] > bob2, thought you were dev?
<bob2> Matt|: not on ubuntu
<Matt|> developers should get ops in here
<bob2> Matt|: we do
<Matt|> we?
<Matt|> are you one or not
<bob2> = canonical staff
<[Mirak] > lol
<Matt|> ah
<xf_> anyone?
<bob2> xf_: does disabling the archive copier help?
<Matt|> bob2, i mean ubuntu developers should get ops, which are visible ;p
<bob2> Matt|: why?
<stuNNed> Matt|, h*ll no i say
<bob2> visible ops is pointless
<crimsun> xf_: DMA is not enabled by default for ATAPI cd-roms
<stuNNed> yeah
<stuNNed> pointless
<bob2> if people want to be fucks, they can be banned easily either way
<Matt|> bob2, it's not for that
<[Mirak] > bob2, do canocial staff get paid to hang in the room?....err, do they hang in the rom while on the clock?
<stuNNed> when you start opping ppl and voicing ppl then it starts sucking imho
<bob2> xf_: archive-copier/copy=false is the boot option to try
<Matt|> bob2, it is so that users can see that they are talking to developers or not
<bob2> Matt|: does it matter if they know?
<shank_> bob2, think i found it, time to try it
<shank_> brb
<Matt|> for example, i asked you questions about ubuntu policy, thinking you were a developer
<bob2> [Mirak] : I think they do some support on-the-clock
<bob2> Matt|: does it matter if I'm not?
<Matt|> it doesn't matter
<bob2> I'm still a debian maintainer
<thoreauputic> Matt|: if the devs were marked, they would probably get swamped :)
<bob2> and I still spend far too much time reading ubuntu lists ;)
<Kal_Zakath> <[Mirak] > bob2, do canocial staff get paid to hang in the room?....err, do they hang in the rom while on the clock? <--- I want to find a job where I can hang on irc all day long, but I don't think that exist :D
<stuNNed> Matt|, why do you want ops? this is freenode, better w/out them imho
<Matt|> thoreauputic, yeah that is the downside
<[Mirak] > bob2, kk...thnx :)
<Matt|> stuNNed, you are misunderstanding me
<[Mirak] > Kal_Zakath, i hang in the room all day whilst im at work.....
<bob2> Kal_Zakath: hah
<Kal_Zakath> yaeh, so do I, but it's isn't really what I'm supposed to do :D
<Matt|> i wanna job like you guys
<[Mirak] > Kal_Zakath, supposed to.....ha.....
<bob2> Matt|: I can pass along your op suggestion if you like, though
<Matt|> bob2, well actually i have been convinced by thoreauputic's counter-argument
<bob2> Matt|: (I wasn't taking it personally, just curious as to what you see the the advantage to be)
<Matt|> lol
<bob2> well, swamping is a problem
<Matt|> bob2, yup
<bob2> but the ubuntu developers are well-known
<bob2> but @ is a lot more obvious than "oh, I know who that is"
<Matt|> bob2, you are right, the best place for ubuntu policy questions is the mail list
<bob2> Matt|: yeah
<bob2> the developers are far more likely to see it therwe
<xf_> bob2: will try, ta
<Matt|> bob2, just to make it clear, my suggestion (now retracted) was not because the developers are better at solving problems than anyone else
<Matt|> i wasn't dissing your geek skillz
<rebirth> using oss or alsa, how do i reset the levels for bass/treble and pcm? :x
<bob2> Matt|: hah, I know
<Matt|> ;p
<Matt|> i gtg
<Matt|> laters all
<bob2> Matt|: more as a "since they're paid to do it, they know which way the decision was made"
<bob2> cya.
<stuNNed> bob2, im my exp with other channs first it starts out @ops then voiced folks then this whole hierarchy thing starts which is pointless imho on freenode at least
<bob2> yeah, I'm against it on that principle
<kalle_> anyone running MOL? how do i create a HFS-partition on linux?
<kent> rebirth, The gnome volume control?
<rebirth> reset them, to their defaults
<rebirth> i tweaked the shit out of it and it sounds awful in movies, so i want to reset then
<wfx> hmmm, please how can i use my dv with ieee1394 and kino (found no dev in /dev but modluses are loaded)
<wfx>  where do i find the device entry for ieee1394 (is it in /sys/bus/ieee1394/ ?).
<synapse> hey, how do I make a bash script run whenever i log into Gnome?
<weasello> is there any sort of fun physicsy game out there for linux? something like... with gravity or something? :)
<kent> synapse,  in the session properties?
<synapse> ok thanks
<matt__> woo hoo. i love it when a compile comes together.
<eim> Anyone in here got a PcTel base WinModem running on Ubuntu? Thanks.
<eim> s/base/based/
<weasello> What's the ip addy of your own machine again? ;)
<thoreauputic> eim: have a look here: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/welcome.html
<weasello> I'm remembering 128.0.0.1
<jsanti> hey guys, I've just installed UBUNTU but I need lots of packages from Universe repository, the problem is I have dial-up connection so updating through the net would be veeery slow. Is there any way to burn any ISO images of those repositories so I can download 'em at my work and then update my box at home?  Does ubuntu provide more CDs like debian?
<eim> thoreauputic: I've seen the website, thanks. Have you a PcTel WinModem?
<thoreauputic> eim: no, mine is Lucent
<shad0w913> hi
<eim> thoreauputic: Does it work fine? Difficult to set up?
<shad0w913> i've been bitten by this bug, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1444
<shad0w913> help
<kensai> any plans of optimizin ubuntu to i586 or i686?
<kent> eim, the jigdo thing might be helpful? I heard of it here..
<thoreauputic> eim: actually Dynalink with the lucent chip - it works fine and is pretty easy to set up
<thoreauputic> eim: but I'm using Debian, not Ubuntu
<eim> thoreauputic: In end it's more or less the same, IMHO.
<eim> thoreauputic: Have you compiled external sources to get the whole thing running?
<thoreauputic> eim: you might need kernal headers, build-essential and such
<eim> thoreauputic: Or are there already some pre-build Debian kernel-modules available?
<thoreauputic> *kernel
<eim> thoreauputic: Not the entire Linux kernel source?
<thoreauputic> eim: for lucent there might be debs
<eim> thoreauputic: Fine.
<thoreauputic> eim: I'm using a dynalink driver (non-free) that didn't need compiling (binary)
<eim> thoreauputic: I once heared there's also one you need to pay for.
<WW> weasello: Re: gravity games: Fire up Synaptic and search for "gravity" in "Description and Name". You'll see a few possibilities.
<thoreauputic> eim: I meant non-free as in "speech" :)
<thoreauputic> eim: http://www.dynalink.com.au/support/linux.htm
<eim> thoreauputic: Yes, I understod. Anyway there were also some drivers you have to pay for unfortunately.
<thoreauputic> eim: looks like dynalink have dropped support anyway :(
<eim> thoreauputic: Argh.
<thoreauputic> eim: probably couldn't be bothered with the 2.6 kernel because it doesn't work with proprietary drivers
<eim> thoreauputic: You could "force" the module to load anyway.
<shad0w913> anyone?
<thoreauputic> eim: better link for lucent drivers: http://www.heby.de/ltmodem
<keknehv> When I try to load 3d applicaties (e.g., tuxracer) I get the error message:"Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." (among other things
<keknehv> But I think it should be "1:0:0, not :0:0"
<Kal_Zakath> keknehv : your 3D card isn't recognised
<keknehv> So how do I change that setting?
<daniels> no, it should be :0.0
<Kal_Zakath> what does glxinfo say ?
<vortex25> hey I'm looking for what extra repositories people recommend, for instance i'm looking for one that has monkey-bubble and especially one that has helix player
<shank_> how do i get apm module to load at boot?
<keknehv> it gives me a bunch of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."s, among other things
<shank_> update-modules manpage isn't any help
<shank_> ok, /etc/modules i assume
<thoreauputic> shank_: pu it in /etc/modules
<shank_> thoreauputic, :-)
<thoreauputic> *put
<keknehv> I was having trouble with my graphics before...
<Kal_Zakath> keknehv : what is your 3D card ?
<shad0w913> ...
<keknehv> It's a pci Geforce3
<shad0w913> can anyone help me?
<shad0w913> hello
<shad0w913> blah blah blah
<shad0w913> can anyone hear me?
<keknehv> Ubuntu was confusing it with my built in Intel Extreme...
<Kal_Zakath> did you install nvidia drivers ?
<vortex25> yes
<keknehv> Yes
<keknehv> But before that, I copied the X settings from the live CD, which WAS working
<Kal_Zakath> it seems that it isn't installed right
<shad0w913> ok, i need to know how to get cpu scaling to work
<thoreauputic> shad0w913: evidently not -at the moment anyway. And repeating won't help
<shad0w913> powernowd doesn't work
<shad0w913> ok
<keknehv> I changed the driver from "nv" to "nvidia" and disabled "glcore" "glx" and "dri"
<Kal_Zakath> shad0w913 : what's your cpu ?
<keknehv> Me?
<Kal_Zakath> shad0w913
<keknehv> oh... So how should I go about installing the drivers?
<Kal_Zakath> keknehv : never had nvidia cards, so I can't really help
<keknehv> ok... I guess I'll have to go BACK to that ... BinaryDriverHowTo page...
<shad0w913> Kal_Zakath: my cpu is an intel p3
<Kal_Zakath> shad0w913 : I got my cpu scaling working fine
<Kal_Zakath> on a centrino
<Kal_Zakath> but I had to recompile my own custom kernel
<shad0w913> well the cpu monitor applet says my cpu is operating at 1123234124ghz
<matt__> anyone know how I install SMB support?
<shad0w913> and at -124235123512%
<matt__> the networking tab tells me it's not installed
<Kal_Zakath> shad0w913 : it was the same for me with out-of-the-box install
<aitrus> shad0w913: i have that same problem (on an older laptop)
<Kal_Zakath> with a recompiled kernel it works fine
<shad0w913> Kal_Zakath: any tutorials on how to recompile the kernel? and what settings should I change during the recompile?
<mjr> matt__, you need samba
<matt__> i tried compiling and installing samba, but no go
<Kal_Zakath> shad0w913 : if you never did that before it's a bit complicated
<shad0w913> uhoh, lol
<Kal_Zakath> there are a lot of howto about kernel compil
<mjr> matt__, umm, why compile? Install the Ubuntu package
<shad0w913> well if there's a tutorial, i can probably figure it out ;)
<Kal_Zakath> mjr : are you kiding ?
<ketsugi> Hi, I have a question about the Ubuntu installer's partitioning system... if I want to install to an existing NTFS HDD and repartition without losing any data on the existing partition, can it do that?
<matt__> yeah, i tried that first :) but i'll try again
<daniels> Kal_Zakath: why would he be?
<Kal_Zakath> shad0w913 : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<ketsugi> I assume that the Ubuntu partition utility uses the ntfs-resize thing, but I thought I'd check before I try it
<daniels> i suggest not recompiling your kernel
<Kal_Zakath> mjr : sorry
<shad0w913> Kal_Zakath: do i need to change any settings or anything, or will recompiling fix my prob?
<daniels> if your cpufreq display is wrong, that's not fantastic, but seriously
<Kal_Zakath> I didnt firgured out what you was saying :)
<daniels> it's not worth losing security support for your kernel, automatic updates, and all our fixes
<matt__> uh-oh, now my synaptic list is empty
<aitrus> daniels: do you know off-hand if someone bugzilla'd that issue?
<beastmaster> LOOOOLLLLL
<shad0w913> daniels: i don't really care if my cpu display is wrong but i want my cpu scaling to work, so my computer doesn't overheat and the battery doesn't drain in an hour
<Kal_Zakath> I always used patched vanilla kernels and will certainly always do like this
<Kal_Zakath> distro's stock kernels always sucks IMHO
<Kal_Zakath> whatever the distro is
<ketsugi> um.
<ketsugi> Hi, I have a question about the Ubuntu installer's partitioning system... if I want to install to an existing NTFS HDD and repartition without losing any data on the existing partition, can it do that?
<daniels> aitrus: not really
<matt__> is the stable debian distro down right now?
<matt__> i can't load the pkg list
<Kal_Zakath> matt__ : nope
<Kal_Zakath> works fine
<daniels> Kal_Zakath: well, there are professional people who have been doing this for years paid to do it, but sure
<vortex25> Hey, anyone get helix player running?
<shad0w913> so uh, what should i do?
<daniels> shad0w913: file a bug in bugzilla
<daniels> what sort of machine?
<shad0w913> it's already there
<mjr> ketsugi, yes; you need to manually spesify the partitions in that case
<Kal_Zakath> daniels, so how do you explain that everytime I use stock kernels, there are problems ? :
<shad0w913> i said that at the very beginning
<Kal_Zakath> :)
<shad0w913> and i wanted a work around
<matt__> ok, now it works
<shad0w913> i think they fixed it in hoary
<mjr> ketsugi, just don't tell it to use the whole disk ;)
<shad0w913> but i don't know how to upgrade to hoary
<daniels> Kal_Zakath: you're right, I'm sorry
<ketsugi> mjr: I need to resize the current partition
<Kal_Zakath> lol
<Kal_Zakath> shad0w913 : don't
<ketsugi> As, in right now I have a single 40gb partition
<ketsugi> I want to resize it, and create a new partition with the extra space, without losing any data from the current partition
<mjr> ketsugi, ohh, like that. No, you need to shrink the partition first
<xf_> is there anything special needed to use universe packages apart from uncommenting relevant lines in apt sources.list and apt-get update?
<ketsugi> Okay... how do I go about that?
<Kal_Zakath> xf_ : nope
<xf_> i can see asterisk, for example, in universe by searching in a web browser, but i can't see it when i apt-cache search for it
<xf_> is this intentional, i.e. the packages isn't in the repo's Packages file?
<mjr> ketsugi, Partition Magic seems to be the usual answer to that; I don't personally know
<xf_> s/isn't/aren't/g
<ketsugi> Parition Magic, unfortunately, requires money
<jaap> this thing called prez, i believe, does the same thing
<Kal_Zakath> xf_ : seems not normal
<jaap> years ago i last tried, tho
<ketsugi> I'm sure there's some way to do it using open-source/free software
<shad0w913> Kal_Zakath: don't what?
<jaap> i think prez is for Partition REsiZer
<xf_> can anybody else try doing apt-cache search asterisk and see what they get?
<Kal_Zakath> shad0w913 : upgrade to hoary
<xf_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/asterisk/
<xf_> it's definitely there
<bob2> xf_: no
<mjr> ketsugi, NTFS isn't particularly well supported by any free software
<daniels> shad0w913: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, change 'warty' to 'hoary', run sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stuNNed> xf_,
<bob2> it means it's in thepool
<stuNNed> # apt-cache search asterisk
<stuNNed> libiax-dev - An implementation of the Inter-Asterisk eXchange protocol (devel)
<stuNNed> libiax0 - An implementation of the Inter-Asterisk eXchange protocol
<xf_> also, some packages seem a bit out of date - openwebmail for example, only at 1.32 (And 1.41 is out now, i think)
<bob2> it says nothing aboutwheather it's in some random version of ubuntu
<bob2> xf_: oh, come on
<xf_> stuNNed: same as what i get.  why isn't it showing up, it's definitely there in the pool
<bob2> xf_: universe was frozen in june
<JeffreyB> Has anyone had success upgrading Warty to Sid?
<ubuntu-nubiee> anybody out there willing to help me get ubuntu to recognize my second hd?
<bob2> JeffreyB: it won't work
<kalle_> bob2, you think parted will do the trick for me? resizeing my partition that is.
<xf_> ah. so security fixes are backported? openwebmail 2.3x has a security exploit
<bob2> ubuntu-nubiee: change your nick and/or ask on the list
<JeffreyB> <snuff>
<thoreauputic> JeffreyB: if you want to run Sid, use Debian
<bob2> xf_: yes
<shad0w913> Kal_Zakath: Can I follow this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowto --- or will that not help?
<JeffreyB> <sniff>
<ubuntu-nubiee> change my nick?
<bob2> xf_: but universe has no security support
<bob2> ubuntu-nubiee: having such a stupid nick does discourage people from helping you
<ubuntu-nubiee> why, cuz it's long?
<ubuntu-nubiee> okay
<xf_> bob2: hm, fair enough i guess, but a lot of packages people depend on are in universe. particular for webhosting
<Nefarous> New install question, it says I'm running 2.6.8.1-3-386, there is a bug that is fixed in 2.6.8.1-9, how do I upgrade to this version of the kernel, it's not in my apt list, do I have to go to "universe" for that?
<bob2> xf_: you can certainly offer to pay to have them supported
<xf_> any idea why asterisk isn't showing up in apt-cache searches (Apart from it not being in the Packages file)?
<bob2> xf_: or watch debian's security list and fix them yourself
<bob2> Nefarous: no
<bob2> xf_: erm, the definition of "showing up in apt-cache searches" is being in the PAckages file
<shank_> bob2, btw got everything working mostly smoothly here
<shank_> ubuntu++
<mtl> how can i get scandinavic characters to work in ubuntu ?
<bob2> xf_: if it's not in the warty/universe PAckages file, it's not in warty/universe
<xf_> bob2: i realise that. what i mean though is it's evident /why/ technically it's now showing up, but why isn't it there?
<shank_> bob2, seems as though ubuntu fixed/changed most things i disliked about debian
<xf_> hm, why would it be in pool, then?
<thoreauputic> xf_: if you really need it, it's in Debian testing and unstable
<bob2> xf_: the pool contains packages for all versions of ubuntu
<bob2> shank_: cool
<xf_> oh, i see
<xf_> so this is a hoary package, presumably?
<bob2> no idea
<bob2> are you sure it's ont in the PAckages file?
<xf_> hm. hoary is still rather unstable though, yeah?
<Nefarous> bob2: no, ok ... so is there an unstable flag I should add to my sources then?
<xf_> well, it's not showing up in apt-cache search
<xf_> i assume it's not in the packages file
<bob2> Nefarous: no
<kalle_> mtl, select language profile in gdm
<shank_> bob2, the problem i was having last night is that nero/windows wasn't burning the image properly
<xf_> i'll wget it and grep for it, one sec
<bob2> xf_: why don't you check, or at least show us your sources.list?
<bob2> (not in here)
<kalle_> mtl, you might want to edit out utf8 from the locales.alias in /etc/X11/gdm
<bob2> shank_: hah, thought so
<jriver> okay, i'm back with my hd question
<xf_> my sources list is stock, only change is i removed the cdrom line and uncommented deb and deb-src universe lines
<shank_> bob2, yeah, luckily i had a usb-cd-burner, so i just burned it in linux using that
<mtl> kalle okra
<bob2> Nefarous: have you "apt-get update'd?
<bob2> shank_: ah, right
<jriver> i have a primary hd, i'm not sure if it's scsi, but it's /dev/sda (so at least emulated) and then i have a second ide that ubuntu has yet to recognize
<jriver> i don't really know where to start
<Nefarous> bob2: yes, but maybe I didn't add the right sources ...
<jriver> grub?
<bob2> Nefarous: the kernel you should be using is in main
<shank_> bob2, i love the way it handles root priveleges
<shank_> bob2, one of the things i liked about os x
<bob2> shank_: yeah, sudo by default rocks
<xf_> hm, ok
<Nefarous> bob2: ok, so I have to wait for -9 to get "released" then?
<xf_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<bob2> Nefarous: no
<xf_> grabbed that, ungzipped it, grepped for asterisk
<bob2> Nefarous: warty will only get new kernels for security issues
<xf_> all i see is mentions of it in some other packages
<mir> Is there a way to temporarly enable ip_forward for a test ?
<xf_> and one Suggests: line, presumably for one of those libraries
<shank_> bob2, now to see if i can't convince some ppl to add some debian packages to universal
<yaxu> hi all, could someone help with a postfix problem?  i'm trying to get it to listen to eth0 rather than just localhost, and "inet_interfaces = all" in main.cf didn't do the job
<bob2> mir: echo 1 > /proc/net/../ip_forward
<bob2> (as root)
<mtl>  yeah
<yaxu> can't find it in any faqs, maybe i'm just being stupid
<Nefarous> bob2: my source line is ... warty main restricted  (is restricted holding me back?)
<xf_> question with universe, is it purely canconical employees that maintain packages, or is the open source community welcome to do so, like debian?
<bob2> Nefarous: no
<mir> bob2: I tried but I get access denied, both as user and root (sudo)
<bob2> xf_: read the faq, it's being sorted out
<xf_> ok, cool
<bob2> it will involve random non-canonical people
<yaxu> the faq says postfix only listens on localhost by default, but doesn't say how to change that default
<xf_> ok, another stupid question. i assume ubuntu provides meta-packages for installing things such a compliation enviroment, et al. where would i find these?
<xf_> the names of, even
<bob2> install build-essential
<bob2> there's no generic list
<crimsun> xf_: feel free to add it to the faq
<xf_> ah, joys of a wiki. ta.
<polytan> re
<xf_> i'm kind of looking for the holy grail of linux distro's, i guess. minimal fuss with maintained packages, decent support, having a commercial backing is nice
<shad0w913> "At this point, you need to change your kernel's configuration to statically include your bus, disk, and filesystem drivers. This can be rather difficult if you don't know what you're doing. Use "make menuconfig" (or "make xconfig", gconfig, etc.) to change the config."
<shad0w913> uhoh, how do i do that?
<xf_> i'm picky, but i'm always happy to put money/work where my mouth is
<bob2> shad0w913: what are you trying to do?
<dooteo> hi folks
<bob2> does dmesg detect them?
<dooteo> I've go Advansys SCSI card with 2 CD drivers, but it looks like ubuntu can't find them (scsi card appears on "Device manager" hardware list)
<dooteo> and nautilus is not able too
<sjoerd> dooteo: do the appear in /proc/scsi/scsi
<stuNNed> hmmm `cat /proc/cpuinfo` says i'm running at 1.2ghz when my cpu is 1.8ghz and using power chord, not battery, any ideas?
<bob2> does dmesg see the drives?
<xf_> bob2: generally curious, you a canconical employee btw, or a keen ubuntu developer?
<shad0w913> bob2: recompile the kernel
<bob2> stuNNed: use something that will run up your cpu
<bob2> xf_: canonical.
<xf_> s/developer/user/g, assuming you develop though
<bob2> shad0w913: why?
<xf_> ah, ok, makes sense
<stuNNed> bob2, aha! thanks :D
<xf_> do you guys get paid to support us here, or you do it out of love? :p
<yaxu> ok, i think i found my postfix problem, need to edit master.cf
<shad0w913> bob2: do you have IMs blocked or something?
<JeffreyB> Any gottchas to installing VMware on Warty?
<bob2> xf_: I'm not, others may be
<bob2> shad0w913:
<jriver> can somebody help me get ubuntu to recognize /dev/hda?  i have a /dev/sda (where / is)
<bob2> shad0w913: "IM"?
<shad0w913> instant message, private message, w/e
<nubi> hi
<bob2> if you mean "people /msg'ing me for private support", then no, I just ignore them
<bob2> since it's rude and silly
<nubi> how can I change the GDM resolution?
<shad0w913> oh
<eim> Are the 2.6.8 kernel sources and headers available on the Warty CD?
<shad0w913> w/e
<shad0w913> anyway
<bob2> shad0w913: why are you trying to recompile your kernel?
<thoreauputic> shad0w913: you should always ask
<shad0w913> bob2: because kal told me too, i need to get cpu scaling to work, among other things
<bob2> shad0w913: no, you do not need to recompile it to get cpufreq to work
<dooteo> bob2: on boot SCSi subsystem is initialized but can't found it's CD drivers, so perhaps SCSi card's is requesting some holidays ;)
* shank_ is giddy, and feels like a linux virgin
<shad0w913> bob2: then what do i need to do?
<bob2> dooteo: does it work under another OS?
<bob2> shad0w913: nothing, it's already happening
<bob2> shad0w913: powernowd will scale it as you use your cpu
<nubi> PLEASE can some1 at least try to answer my question? :-(
<JeffreyB> Oh - I see one gottcha to VMware.. UDEV...
<eim> Can anyone tell me on the fly if I'll find the Linux 2.6.8 kernel source and headers on the Warty CD? I need it for a machine which has no network access.
<shank_> bob2, i don't think i've ever gotten a linux installed and ready to use for development this fast
<bob2> nubi: why do you want to change it?
<bob2> shank_: hah
<shad0w913> bob2: then why does the monitor tell me i'm using -124124235% cpu
<thoreauputic> nubi: you've been here for what, 2 minues since you asked?
<thoreauputic> *minutes
<nubi> thoreauputic and?
<bob2> nubi: you need to be a bit patient
<bob2> nubi: since you're asking for help from strangers, who you will never meet or repay
<nubi> bob2 i'm sorry :(
<dooteo> bob2: this morning it works with progeny (but sometimes, months ago, it doesn't work with mandrake).
<bob2> as it so happens, I'm mounting the cd to check for eim, and trying to figure out what nubi is doing
<daniels> shad0w913: it's highly unlikely you're actually using that amount of CPU time
<kent> nubi, you can change it in /etc/XF86Config-4, i think
<bob2> dooteo: ah, very weird
<nubi> bob2 i need it to set lower due to default values are 1600*1200 and my monitor cant handle it without problems :(
<xf_> daniels: howdy
<daniels> shad0w913: just as if my laptop was actually running at 1THz in Oxford, I probably would've noticed due to the heat factor
<bob2> nubi: daniels knows about that
<shad0w913> daniels: I kno, but i want it to work right :p
<nubi> kent no I can't :(
<daniels> xf_: yo
<bob2> :-)
<daniels> alright, I have to head off now
<nubi> bob2 whos daniels?
<kent> nubi, well, i could. How come you cant? What did you do?
<eim> bob2: Thanks. apt-cache search kernel-source shows me that the latest available kernel-source are the one for 2.6.7. Where are the sources for 2.6.8? Warty is shipped with 2.6.8.
<daniels> bob2: if you can walk him through nuking HorizSync/VertRefresh, I'll buy you a drink at Fabric
<dooteo> bob2: I'm gonna halt the system and 'sleep' the card. Perhaps in the next boot it works fine (I hope:)
<bob2> daniels: find line. dd. :wq?
<bob2> eim: the headers are
<dooteo> thanks to all, C U
<nubi> Kent okay, tell me please how can I change these settings only for GDM?
<eim> bob2: Fine. And the source?
<bob2> eim: in ubuntu they're linux-source, linux-headers, etc
<eim> bob2: Got it. Thanks.
<Hikaru79|Sleep> How can I set up a printer through a TCP/IP port using CUPS?
<bob2> eim: the source is not, but you don't needthat to compile modules
<bob2> nubi: why only for gdm?
<eim> bob2: I hope so. To be sure I'll copy the source on a CD/RW.
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: localhost:631 from memeory
<bob2> Hikaru79: you mean "How can I get my local machine to use a remote printer?"?
<eim> bob2: Whay are they called linux-source and linux-headers in Ubuntu? And not kernel-source as in Debian.
<kent> nubi, Well, say you want gdm to use 1024x768, then make sure it in the XF86Config-4.
<Hikaru79> bob2, yes.
<nubi> bob2 because i allready have 1152*864 at my account. But not in GDM. And when I log out into GDM, my begins to do weird things :(
<bob2> Hikaru79: go to http://localhost:631/ in your browser
<nubi> Kent thats the problem. Wait, i'll paste you 1 line from that file
<bob2> eim: differentiate them and to makeit more obvious what they are, I think
<bob2> eim: mainly the former
<eim> bob2: ok
<bob2> nubi: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, dselect the higher reses
<nubi> kent: Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x400" ... I'm currently using 1152*864. Do you see that value in there? I dont.
<nubi> kent all depth lines are the same
<kent> nubi, what value?  What are the resolution you want to use?
<Hikaru79> bob2, it's asking for a CUPS use/pass o_o
<nubi> kent I want to use my current resolution :) 1152*846*24
<epod> nubi: you can manually edit your x config for the resolution you want
* robertj runs 1600x1200
* epod runs 1440x900
<nubi> epod I know, I'm a little confused that I'm currently running a resolution, whis is NOT in that file! :(
<kent> nubi, perhaps you should run the command you got from bob2. I changed the resolution simply by deleting 1600x1200 since that was what gdm wanted to run, and its to ugly on my monitor.
<robertj> Gnome actually does a decent job with tex sizing and widget layout. I don't run that rez on XP or OS X
<nubi> kent same problem as I have :)
<kent> nubi, or add the resolution to there. Write 1152x846  and change the default depth.
<Hikaru79> bob2, you there?
<kent> nubi, if its running 1600x1200 and you dont want it to, just delete 1600x1200 from that line.
<epod> ALSA is pissing me off, my master volume control is, for some reason, my headphone volume control.  Like wtf.
<nubi> kent yes it could be good then I thing ... but I'm really confused that my system doesn't do, what is written in config files. Where it got that it can run at my current resolution? I'm happy that it works but i'm really interested from where this setting came
<jordi> epod: driver?
<kent> nubi, configuring X is kind of hard.  I realy think the people developing X should take some time to configure an easy way to configure it..
<nubi> kent I want to know, what happens in my comp. Thats the reason I switched to linux years ago
<epod> jordi: Intel 8x0 or something.. my soundcard is an onboard thing in my notebook, and under windows I can change what jack outputs what with software, so it's probably related to that.  It's just annoying.
<bob2> Hikaru79: do not /msg people without asking
<bob2> Hikaru79: I have no idea what it is
<Hikaru79> oh... sorry
<bob2> Hikaru79: probably root and your original password
<bob2> or admin
<epod> jordi: It's a 'Sigmatel C-Major Audio' but iirc it uses the intel driver.
<ic1> I'm running warty on a dell 600m, everything works great except for the lid sensor. Whenever I press and release it the computer freezes. I've emptied the lid.sh in /etc/acpi and it still does the same thing. So it could be a problem with acpid itself or something. Ideas?
<usual> whats the latest version of evolution
<usual> 2.1.0?
* robertj dohs as the spring loaded folders patch from cvs applies cleanly but causes nautilus to crash on startup
<nubi> thanks for your help fellas (ladies)
<epod> am I going to seriously regret going from warty to hoary at this point in time, were I to do so?
<robertj> epod: if you don't have a good reason to, yes
<kent> epod, you should regret. There's no point in making your computer unstable.
* epod nods
<eim> epod: Why have you switched to hoarty?
<epod> I just read on the k3b site that 2.6.8 can't burn audiocds...so that kind of makes warty suck a bit if that's true
<epod> eim: I haven't.
<eim> epod: Use mp3roaster.
<haggai> usual: latest upstream is 2.0.2
<bob2> the k3b developers are on a fair bit of crack
<usual> haggai, ok, cause hoary is 2.1.0
<jriver> ha!  what do you recommend if not k3b?
<zenwhen> buying a cd player that can play mp3s
<eim> epod: mp3roaster.sf.net -- Burns MP3s, OGGs and FLACs.
<zenwhen> loll
<kent> epod, well.. i can burn audio-cds with warty. I did it yesterday with k3b. Although i started it as root from a gnome-terminal
<epod> eim: ok, what about video dvds?
<epod> kent: Ok, then I will declare the k3b devs to be on crack :)  Can't you just chmod +s the k3b bin? (Insecure,  I know, but hey)
<eim> epod: No, just Audio CDs. MP3Roaster handles only the formats explained above. It's a CLI tool, no GUI.
<epod> eim: ahh ok
<epod> eim: I have to have gui, or the gf gets all boggled and complains.  It needs to be easy to use and look nice.  (Gnome does well in that respect)
<eim> epod: You can find MP3Roaster in Debian unstable. Not in universe.
<eim> epod: I understand
<epod> I'll grab it for myself, but I guess I'll need to wrestle with k3b, then once I get it working, figure out how to get it to use the same theme as my gtk w/o installing all of KDE
<epod> whee.
<epod> :P
<robertj> is the Disks menu present in warty?
<jriver> sorry to keep bugging, can anybody help with a hd not being recognized?
<robertj> under Computer/System Configuration
<epod> jriver: define 'not being recognised'
<bob2> epod: you can run k3b, you just have to run it as root
<vortex25> robertj: is it external?
<epod> bob2: ok, I assume chmod +s on the k3b executable would work too?
<jordi> epod: hmm, dunno then.
<bob2> epod: run it from the applications -> system tools -> root terminal
<jriver> vortex25: no internal?
<bob2> epod: setuid is one of the things 2.6.8...changed
<epod> bob2: it won't work? ack.
<vortex25> jriver: not sure then, I thought maybe you were having the same problem I had w/ my external
<jriver> i have a /dev/sda which i guess is scsi (it's not an IDE cable)
<bob2> jriver: is it thin?
<jriver> then i just installed an ide
<jriver> bob2: it's a regular 3.5
<epod> bob2: I've got no issue running it from a root terminal, it's the other user of the pc that would :)  So setuid is broken (or 'fixed')?
<jriver> bob2: no, not thin i guess
<bob2> jriver: the cable
<jriver> bob2: oh sorry, yes the sda cable is
<bob2> jriver: sata, probably
<jriver> bob2: sata, yes that's it
<bob2> epod: it was a tightening up of security which is too tight for comfort, I guess
<jriver> bob2: then i put in an ide, and suse recognized it, but i don't know how to tell ubuntu to
<epod> bob2: crap.  *sigh*
* Auke|new_to_ubun looks about :-)
<Auke|new_to_ubun> hey all
<Hikaru79> Hello :
<Hikaru79> *:)
<usual> http://69.200.178.150:8000/look.png
<usual> novell is taking over
<usual> hehe
<usual> evolution is copyright by them also
<jriver> usual: better novell than ms, right?
<Auke|new_to_ubun> say, is this where I ask for help on installing ubuntu? ^_^
<usual> jriver, oh yea, i'm not complaining
<Hikaru79> Yes, Auke|new_to_ubun :)
<jriver> Auke|new_to_ubun: yeah sure
<thoreauputic> usual: copyright is part of the GPL - not a prob as long as they are using GPL
<Auke|new_to_ubun> ghehe, sweet :) Well see :)
<Hikaru79> =P
<Auke|new_to_ubun> dpkg keeps segfaulting when installing base-passwd
<usual> thoreauputic, yea I know...I was just poking fun at novell :)
<thoreauputic> usual: :)
<jMi> Anyone here know how to get the ivtv module loaded?
<jriver> anybody out there have ubuntu with a sata hd and an ide hd?
<Auke|new_to_ubun> tried expert installation, custom installation...but no succes really
<wm_eddie> How do you install mplayer in ubuntu?
<jriver> Auke|new_to_ubun: does it segfault on any of dpkg installs?
<Auke|new_to_ubun> (exact error message: subprocess pre-installation  script killed by signal (segmentation fault)
<wm_eddie> apt-get install mplayer-686 doesn't work.
<burner> wm_eddie, u gotta add a different source
<Auke|new_to_ubun> jriver yea, it seems something is wrong with base-passwd_3.5.7_i386
<Auke|new_to_ubun> ...?
<burner> apt-get.org to search for it
<eim> Let's assume Windows overwrote my boot loader. How can I reinstall it using grub (Once rescue booted Ubuntu)? thanks.
<burner> eim, man grub
<burner> grub-install /dev/hda comes to mind
<eim> burner: Tell me something I don't know ;)
<eim> burner: Thanks.
<burner> not sure
<burner> check man page
<eim> burner: I'll do.
<Auke|new_to_ubun> elm: probably you can do grub-install <device> when botted
<stuNNed> eim, boot from rescue disk, chroot into your install, then run grub-install /dev/hda
<eim> stuNNed: Fine, thanks.
<wm_eddie> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ I'm pretty sure I have that already.
<bob2> epod: I think everyone using k3b just runs it as root
<burner> wm_eddie, that's it... what's the error you get?
* burner doesn't run k3b as root
<epod> heh 2.6.8 is buggered with regard to cdburning, just did some reading on it.  Ugh.
<wm_eddie>   mplayer-686: Depends: mplayer-586 but it is not going to be installed
<wm_eddie> E: Broken packages
<Auke|new_to_ubun> hmm, perhaps something is wrong with the image I downloaded... is there perhaps some other spot where I can download (perhaps older) images? I assume I can simply upgrade just like debian after installation?
<wm_eddie> Auke|new_to_ubun: Bittorrent
<epod> bob2: Yeah, it looks like that'll be necessary.  That sucks.  bleh.  I wonder why burning cds in gnome works just fine.
<wm_eddie> it does all the verifying you need on the fly.
<Auke|new_to_ubun> wm_eddie hmm, got a link to a torrent somewhere? I only say the most current on the website
<Striss> could anybody help me out with getting java and a java plugin for firefox to work in Ubuntu PPC?
<burner> 2.6.8.1 has cd burning issues?  i just erased a cdrw nd burnt  new one all of 5 minutes ago
<bob2> Striss: you read the wiki page?
<epod> burner: http://lwn.net/Articles/98379/
<Striss> actually i just found a guide on doing it
<wm_eddie> There's a ppc java plugin?
<Hikaru79> Striss, what is the problem?
<Striss> so hopefully it'll work
<Hikaru79> Ah, ok :)
<Striss> does this seem accurate http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Programming/Installing_Java_on_LinuxPPC.html ?
<wm_eddie> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/release/
<bob2> 1.3 is very old
<Hikaru79> I get the following error when trying to print through a LinkSys Print Server: Printing: ERRSRV - ERRnoresource (No resources currently available for request.)
<jMi> I've built the ivtv.ko module, but when I try to load it I get FATAL: Module ivtv not found. Anyone got any suggestions?
<Hikaru79> Any ideas? =(
<burner> epod, k3b doesn't use scsi emulation to burn though
<wm_eddie> or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/release/
<wm_eddie> I'm one of the warty-release seeders.
<wm_eddie> and have been since it came out :)
<jriver> nice wm_eddie!
<wm_eddie> and I've use that image on four computers now.
<Striss> what version is java at now?
<Auke|new_to_ubun> mm, thanks wm_eddie, but this is the version I downloaded... and I think somehting might be wrong with it... (possibly only on MY system, but still...)
<burner> Striss, 5.0
<yann__> burner, but not for ppc....
<Striss> eep
<burner> oh right, didn't read PPC... nevermind what i said
<burner> btw, 5.0 is essentially 1.5
<Striss> oh
<burner> sun did  version bump
<Striss> after i copy the plugin to the firefox plugins dir, do i need to setup anything inside firefox?
<Striss> for java
<wm_eddie> Striss: nope.
<wm_eddie> restart firefox.
<Striss> k i'll test it to see if it worked
<Auke|new_to_ubun> heh, I'll give your torrent a try wm_eddie  (coming in at 800k/s now :P)
<Striss> hmm not working
<Auke|new_to_ubun> Well, I'll keep in trying nonethless - thanks for your time and all :] 
<yann__> Striss: x86?? in a tutorial i read that you still have to set some kind of symlink... looking for it right now
<burner> Auke|new_to_ubun, do an md5sum when done downloading to make sure
<Striss> yann__, ppc
<robertj> there is a disk check option on the first menu when it boots
<Rotund> anyone here do dual monitor as dual screen?
<robertj> before you type install or press enter or wait for it to time out
<yann__> Striss: which version did you get to work?? 1.3.1 or 1.5/5.0?
<Striss> yann__, 1.3.1
<WW> Hello world.
<yann__> Striss: maybe you still have to do this, here is the tutorial, a little down the page.. http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<Striss> k i'll check
<yann__> trying to install 1.3.1 right now...
<WW> After a brief power outage yesterday, I'm looking into UPS/AVR options.  I found an assortment of packages: apcd, apcupsd, genpower, nut-usb, powstatd, upsd.
<JDahl> I just installed Ubuntu, I have to say it's great... The only downside for me is that I use the OpenAFS client, and that doesnt compile on a 2.4 kernel.
<yann__> to bad there is no java 1.5 for ppc... would have liked to play with the generics a little...
<JDahl> sorry.. it doesnt compile on a 2.6 kernel
<WW> Any recommendations, or pointers to up-to-date How-Tos?
<bob2> yann__: IBM has one
<yann__> bob2: got a link?
<Striss> yann__, didn't work
<bob2> nope
<bob2> I may be wrong
<crimsun> IBM's JDK 1.5 is slated for next year
<bob2> ah
<jriver> so for this sata and ide - i'm looking into grub or blkid.  can i copy the blkid info for the IDE from suse, will that work in ubuntu?
<yann__> too bad... so much to "java is platform independent" ...
<Rotund> I have a messed up bug w/ gnome-panel using dual-screen.  It doesn't actually load
<Rotund> anyone know of a way to reduce the garbage strace drops?
<Striss> yann__, mozilla isnt loading the plugin, its not showing up in my pluginreq.dat
<epod> weird, the only mplayer output that works on my system is gl2, and the embedded video in web pages opens in a new window with mplayer mozilla plugin
<epod> how strange
<eim> bob2: What about DRM 3D on your G4?
<eim> Anyone has successfully installed configured RealPlayer/Helix along with Mozilla?
<JDahl> can the CD/DVD creator in gnome burn ISO images, by just dragging them to the window?
<usual> this is a fitting ubuntu african image haha
<usual> http://69.200.178.150:8000/monk.png
<mjr> JDahl, how about right-clicking them and choosing to burn from the context menu?
<JDahl> mjr, dont make fun of me... all this drag-n-drop and gui is making me feel uncomfortable
<usual> JDahl, just right click on the image
<mjr> umm, I don't, that's how you do it
<cenerentola> the italian ubuntu site is up... btlug.it
<eim> cenerentola: Ben fatto ;)
<WW> Is there an "official" Ubuntu UPS (uninterruptible power supply) package?
<WW> (If not, this would be a nice addition to hoary.)
<jriver> can somebody tell me where to look for info on using ubuntu with sata and ide?  is it a grub thing or blkid or some other device config, hdparm?
<jriver> i don't really know where to start looking
<jriver> i tried copying the info in blkid.tab from my suse partition, but that didn't seem to work in ubuntu
<wfx> i fixed my prob with ieee1394 and the udev, i was not to use my dv until i do "mknod /dev/raw1394 c 171 0 && chmod 646 /dev/raw1394"
<djtansey> hello. i'm trying to setup /etc/network/interfaces using the by defining the "name" -- how can i switch between them? or is "name" not used for that?
<xinel> muwahaha i fixed my libc6-i686 prb
<xinel> had to edit the dpkg available file
<wfx> welcome to the club ;-)
<xinel> hahaha thanx
<eim> djtansey: You mean the "stanzas"?
<wfx> hmmm, should i my fix post to a ubuntu forum
<hypa7ia> wfx: yupyup
<epod> Can anyone tell me, or direct me to instructions on how, to make k3b use themes w/o installing all of kde, so I can set the QT and GTK theme to the same thing and have my k3b look all nice with my gnome?
<hypa7ia> that way it turns up if ppl google it
<wfx> hypa7ia, and wich one :-)
<hypa7ia> maybe ubuntuforums.org ?
<xinel> what was wrong with ur post?
<djtansey> eim: i don't know what you mean by stanzas. i have iface ath0 inet dhcp/ name "home"/wireless_essid home_wap and then would like to see if i can somehow change the profile so i when i travel from work to school to home i can easily change the profiles (some have WEP, some dont, for instance)
<hypa7ia> oooh, oops, wfx. i thought you were asking if you should post it :-)
<eim> djtansey: I use guessnet for doing this. You'll find guessnet in univers.
<djtansey> eim: thanks. i'll look at it.
<eim> djtansey: guessnet is anyway a bit tricky to set up, you must know about ARP, etc.
<epod> Oh, and the other thing, could anyone tell me how the heck I can make a nice looking splash screen come up on boot-up, like the livecd has, instead of the ugly text crawl?
<eim> darkling: With guessnet your machine configures the net automagically checking, via ARP, where it is.
<ToGGY`> epod: bootsplash
<eim> darkling: Sorry.
<hypa7ia> epod: i don't know how to do it, but it is coming apparetly in hoary
<darkling> eim: No problem. Easy enough to do. :)
<xinel> hrmms
<epod> ToGGY`: does that require me to compile a customer kernel?
<epod> *custom
<ToGGY`> epod: yep
<eim> darkling: ;)
<epod> ehhh.. I don't want to muck with that, Ubuntu is working nicely with all my hardware as it is with linux-686-smp
* epod sighs
<ToGGY`> epod: smp?
* hypa7ia has to do the custom kernel thing
<hypa7ia> i've been procrastinating about it for like a week :-(
<epod> ToGGY`: yeah
<epod> ToGGY`: p4 ht.. iirc I need the smp kernel with it to support the HT.
<ToGGY`> yeah
<epod> it's only a couple minor annoyances, but grr.  The whole having to run k3b as root is annoying, and the bootup screen being all ugly-like is annoying.  bleh.
<ToGGY`> kde
<epod> kde what? I don't use kde.
<ToGGY`> me neither
<wfx> hypa7ia, i add: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12256#post12256
<epod> k3b is, unfortunately, the best cdburning frontend for linux though
<hypa7ia> wfx: can you maybe add the error you'd been getting?  i at least often just plug in my error messages
<hypa7ia> agreed epod... haven't neededit yet, tho, just used nautilus burnin
<epod> hypa7ia: same here, but once I want to burn a video dvd, it's going to be needed.
<CraHan_> I'm trying to find out the keycodes for some keys but they don't display right
<epod> god work is so dead today
* epod sighs
<CraHan_> if I look in the /etc/X11/xkb/keycodes/macintosh and then use xev to find the code for a specific key they don't match
<wfx> hypa7ia, there was no erro message (it was riddle to me) -> all modules are loaded and looks ok.
<CraHan_> anyone know how to solve that?
<hypa7ia> ahh, gotcha wfx :-)
<hypa7ia> epod: that's what irc is for :-)
<epod> ToGGY`: so the ubuntu stock 2.6.8.1 kernel doesn't support bootsplash, eh?
<wfx> only the dev entry was missing
<xinel> tis 2:23am here
<ToGGY`> epod: not that I know of
<epod> hypa7ia: yeah, basically.  I am removing spyware from windows pcs and ircing, and being paid for it.  I have a tough life ;)
<epod> ToGGY`: hm, ok.
<hypa7ia> heheh epod that's how i'm paying tuition :-)
<xinel> i need a job
<xinel> :E
<hypa7ia> aarrright!  enough procrastinating.  time to get the rest of the random crap that isn't working on my laptop, working.
<epod> hypa7ia: I got *all* my random laptop crap working
<xinel> i dun have a laptop :(
<epod> though for some reason my soundcard volume controls are all turned around.  Master volume does nothing.  Headphone volume = master volume
* xinel shakes fist at prices
<epod> go figure.
<xinel> :/
<epod> xinel: lol yeah mine cost a pretty penny, but I don't own a desktop
<xinel> in america there prolly cheaper then in australia
<epod> I'm in Canada
<xinel> then i have no clue :P
<xinel> i wanna holiday in canada
<hypa7ia> i have left: internel intel wifi, extra buttons, fglrx, wacom tablet, battery status and sleep (requres a custom kernel patch), webcam, ethernet...
<epod> a decent notebook is like $1400-$1800 CDN
<hypa7ia> where in canada epod?
<epod> hypa7ia: fglrx is *so* easy
* hypa7ia is in toronto
<epod> hypa7ia: northern BC
<hypa7ia> yeah, i know, had it working under fedora
<xinel> decent one here is about 2500-3000
<epod> hypa7ia: search the ubuntu wiki for BinaryDriverHowto
<epod> hypa7ia: it's like 3 commands.  that's it.
<hypa7ia> coolcool epod, one of my friends is from bellacoola
<xinel> decent canada holiday from here is about 7k
<epod> xinel: yeah, mine was $3500 US.
<xinel> ouch
<xinel> 3500 US *shudders*
<epod> 3.2 HT p4/1gb RAM, mobile radeon 9600 w/128mb ram, 80gb HD, DVD burner, wifi, gigabit lan, 17" widescreen display
<epod> hypa7ia: cool :)
<wfx> what is wifi
<epod> oh, and a 'it reads everything' cardreader.  stupid memorystick
<xinel> hrmms does gnome have a cool proggy that puts programs into the applications menu?
<epod> wfx: 802.11g
<epod> wireless networking
* xinel shakes fist at wireless networking
<xinel> got an assignment in it due soon
<epod> xinel: you're in school for compsci or something?
<_jon_> hey jabra
<jabra> _jon_: sup
<xinel> epod: yah
<_jon_> gee i'm not sure i know what wifi is
<xinel> uni sux
* _jon_ smacks his forehead
<khronic> Away: ( Monthly meeting of the khronic fan club ) | Since: ( Sat Nov  6 10:32:11 2004 ) Xlack v1.8-pre2.
<Bilbo> hi all
<jabra> so why is this distro different from all other distros
* hypa7ia returns
<hypa7ia> jabra: because it is supah friendly, and so are the people :-)
<jabra> hypa7ia: good answer
<_jon_> jabra: 6 month release cycles are nice as well as all the security updates i've been noticing
<wfx> :)
<epod> and all my weird laptop hardware worked
<hypa7ia> not mine :-(
<jabra> _jon_: better than debian for security?
<wfx> but TEG is not included :-)
<epod> Fedora won't even boot.  The installer insists I have no dvd drive
<epod> :D
<_jon_> jabra: you know that i'm still using debian
<jabra> ya
<hypa7ia> i got an asus widescreen lappy, intel ipw2200 b/g, gig of ram, 1.6 p-m, all sortsa goodies
<xinel> jabra: coz there is nekkid ppl on the webby
<hypa7ia> but soooo much driver work to do :-(
<hypa7ia> hahaha
<hypa7ia> oh yeah
<epod> hypa7ia: is that centrino? I've seen drivers or something somewhere
* hypa7ia changes desktop back to November
* _jon_ kicks the livecd becasue it isn't working
<hypa7ia> epod: yeah, there's a great forum about it... http://m6n.ath.cx i believe
<jabra> _jon_: I think it is your cd that isn't working
<_jon_> i'm not sure
<jabra> _jon_: cd or cdrom
<_jon_> it's a cdrom that works
<_jon_> well the drive works i know that
<_jon_> jabra: i can drop the cd out my window for you to try it if you'd like
<jabra> _jon_: sure
<_jon_> you going to catch it?
<_jon_> or just let it hit the ground and hope it's not broken
<jabra> not going outside till we are going to shaws
<_jon_> bombs away
<vortex25> Hey is Helix Player in apt-get repositories?
<_jon_> check outside jabra
<janice> Hi All
<jabra> _jon_: checking
<janice> I need some assistance. I have given up on using ndiswrapper and purchased a very long cat5e cable to simplify the internet connection. Unfortunately, upon installing Warty 4.10 full release, I don't have internet connection. Strangely, Warty 4.10 LiveCD does recognize and configure the network device correctly. Can anyone help?
<_jon_> does ifconfig -a show you as having an ip?
<xinel> whats the full release got that the livecd doesn't?
<pisuke> janice, have a look at /etc/network/interfaces. you can stop/start networking with /etc/init.d/networking stop/start
<jabra> _jon_: which room did you drop it out of
<_jon_> mine
<jabra> ok
* jabra going to check the other room's window
<jabra> _jon_: it was literally outside my front door
<_jon_> haha
<jabra> and the disk was there too
<_jon_> i'd assume as much
<janice> pisuke: Thank you for the reply. I look at the et/network/interfaces and it appears okay, except there is a 'network 192.168.1.0' entry and I have no idea why this is present. Can I delete this?
<thoreauputic> janice: I suggest you see what /etc/network/interfaces says on the working live Cd, and copy that
<janice> thoreauputic: That is a very logical suggestion. I will try it.
<thoreauputic> janice: can't hurt, anyway ;)
<jabra> _jon_: food?
<_jon_> just ate some french toast a little while ago, anything in mind?
<jabra> beer?
<_jon_> i have that
<jabra> more beer
<jabra> you can never have enough
<_jon_> my roommate isn't back yet so i don't have his truck
<jabra> damn
<janice> thoreauputic: after rebooting with the liveCD, the /etc/network/interfaces is blank except for two comment (#) lines.
<obos> i guess this question have been asked thousands of times, but; where do i get drivers for D-link DWL 650+ wlan-card to work in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> janice: and yet it works? very strange...
<_jon_> obos: have you checked D-link's website for linux drivers?
<obos> _jon_, yes, they haven't got any
<fga> is someone running ubuntu on an IBM T40p laptop ?
<jabra> obos: maybe you need to recompile your kernel
<LinuxJones> obos, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<janice> I find the Ubuntu Full Release to be very hard when it comes to internet connectivity. I have spent a full week trying to get internet working with Ubuntu and have been unsuccessful. I am about to give up on Ubuntu and switch to something else. If it works with the LiveCD, then it should work with the Full Release. Very Frustrated user.
<_jon_> obos: this might help as well: http://www.focusresearch.com/dwl-650.html
<thoreauputic> janice: maybe check and compare the output of ifconfig to see what it is recognising
<thoreauputic> janice: is this a cable connection? dsl?
<janice> thoreauputic: check with liveCD or boot into installed ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> or what?
<janice> thoreauputic: dsl
<thoreauputic> janice: have you tried pppoeconfig?
<thoreauputic> janice: sorry pppoeconf
<obos> thanks.. and one more thing. I've have this fu***** cross in the middle of the screen..
<hypa7ia|busy> obos: that is weeeeird
<_jon_> obos: huh?
<WW> obos: I don't know what it is, but I think I saw something about that in the ubuntu forums.
<obos> yeah, one of those cursors
<mirak> thoreauputic: pppoeconf is a bit messy to use
<mirak> janice: I think you must have a ethernet card
<janice> thoreauputic: I think the ifconfig has given a clue to the problem. Ubuntu LiveCD is using eth1 for the internet connectivity; however, the installed Unbuntu is trying to use eth0.
<mirak> janice: with a static adress
<mirak> janice: I had problems when I didn't do this
<thoreauputic> janice: aha - that would be it I suspect
<ben_> hi
<LinuxJones> obos, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/hwcursor
<ben_> how do i get my mouse to work?
<ben_> i plugged in a mouse to my laptop, but it doesn't do anything
<janice> thoreauputic miral: I will reboot into installed ubuntu and try to change the network setting to eth1
<obos> LinuxJones: thanks ;)
<LinuxJones> :)
<LinuxJones> ben_, what kind of mouse usb ?
<shank_> what's the package to install man pages in sections 2 and 3?
<ben_> LinuxJones: it's a usb mouse with a little converter that converts it to a ps/2 plug
<ben_> is that what's messing it up?
<LinuxJones> ben_, probably :)
<ben_> ok
<LinuxJones> ben_, someone else had the same problem a week or so ago
<ben_> i'll try taking it off and plugging it into the usb port
<ben_> wo
<ben_> i think i just witnessed magic happen!
<ben_> i plugged it into the usb port and it worked!
<ben_> stunning
<ben_> lol
<LinuxJones> ben_, heh
<ben_> lol
<LinuxJones> ben_, you gotta love hotplug :D
<ben_> is there a way to get the middle click to work?
<ljlane> shank_, manpages-dev, probably
<shank_> ok, i founds it
<LinuxJones> ben_, you have to edit your /etc/X``/XF86Config-4 file
<shank_> ljlane, install glibc-doc
<Cred> Hello. Could somebody try to help me with TV card problem, I get "no device on /dev/video0". Such device does not even exists.
<Cred> The modules are, probably all necessary, loaded fine.
* Treenaks adds hardware to the wiki..
<_jon_> jabra: any luck on the livecd?
<shank_> ljlane, your right
<shank_> i prolbably want both
<ben_> oops, nvm, middle click works
<ben_> i just had to turn on autoscroll in firefox
<ben_> what's gnome light?
<aka_daemon> moring..
<jabra> _jon_: no
<jabra> _jon_: making food first
<aka_daemon> anyone who could help me out with some Palm issue?
<ben_> anyone know what gnome light is?
<oddabe19> ben_, google it
<ben_> i did, i get a whole bunch of stuff about gentoo though
<wfx> dont think answers like "google it" is very friendly
<ben_> no, i don't mind, it wasn't a really a tech support question
<janice> thoreauputic and mirak: I got it working. What I did was moved the ethernet cable to the alternate ethernet port (the motherboard has two built in ethernet jacks). However, there still wasn't internet connectivity. Using the networking GUI interface, I deleted the eth0 device and re-added it again. This seemed to reinitialize the device and internet connectivity began to work.
<thoreauputic> janice: well done then :)
<ben_> is there a way to get gnome to use less memory :p the trash applet alone uses a ridiculous 30 megs of ram
<WW> ben_: Sure, but as someone else said, it's a _really good_ trash applet!  :)
<Mojo_Jojo> anyone here use amule?
<hypa7ia|busy> lol WW
<stuNNed> where can i find madwifi-driver in ubuntu?
<mirak> janice: nice
<Kal_Zakath> how can I get rid of evolution-data-server-1.0 when gnome starts ? I don't need it at all
<brainchill> curious ... is the java plugin in a repository somewhere?
<brainchill> I know how to install it manually but thought if I could find it in a channel it would save time
<shank_> Kal_Zakath, uninstall evolution?
<Kal_Zakath> is it the only way ?
<thoreauputic> ben_: is gnome slow for you? Is there a particular reason you want to reduce memory use?
<brainchill> I thought evolution NEEDED the evolution data server
<Kal_Zakath> well
<Kal_Zakath> I'll trow evolution away then
<brainchill> that's how the calendar and clock and alerts and everything work together
<brainchill> it's really pretty slick
* shank_ never liked evolution
<Kal_Zakath> I don't use evolution
<brainchill> it beats the alternative
<_jon_> just kill gnome altogether if you're that concerned about memory, go for a lighter weight wm
<gruberman> brainchill : read on the ubuntu site why java isnt included in the repositories
<brainchill> in many offices it's either windows with outlook or something else that will communicate with exchange or else
<Kal_Zakath> this sucks
<ben_> thoreauputic: I'm on a relatively slow machine (600mhz P3, 192meg ram), and i have the virtual memory turned off to converve battery power
<oddabe19> go for XFCE4 it's like gnome.... light... kinda
<ben_> and i'm worried about using up all my memory
<brainchill> I know it's not in THE repositories but I figures int might be in A repository somewhere that one of you may know of
<_jon_> xfce4 is definitely my choice
<Kal_Zakath> dependecies telle me that if I uninstall this, it'll uninstall lot of other stuff
<brainchill> you can also run nautilus with xfce if you want the desktop/file manager stuff
<oddabe19> xfce4 is great... stable, fast, pretty, and flexible
<Kal_Zakath> dependencies should really be reworked
<ben_> will all the cool applets that come with the gnome ubuntu
<__randy__> stuNNed, its the the modules-restriced package
<ben_> oddabe19: where can i get xfce4? i searched in universe and it's not there
<oddabe19> open synaptic
<oddabe19> and search under "description and name" for xfce4
<oddabe19> or xfce
<thoreauputic> ben_: as _jon_ says - use a lighter wm or de if it's a concern. I use fluxbox, but http://xwinman.org will show you a whole pile of alternatives
<Kal_Zakath> damn shit, I'm stuck with keeping this stuff that I don't need
<oddabe19> with universe enabled
<SmokingFire> Hi, I want to create a new partition using cfdisk, well thats not the problem but my question is what parition format should I use? I'm going to store a lot ripped cd's (flac format) and some other multimedia files
<ben_> oddabe19: returns nothing
<janice> pisuke thoreauputic mirak: Thank you for helping me solve this issue.
<oddabe19> did you update?
<matt__> what's the NFS package called in debian?
<oddabe19> your sources?
<stuNNed> __randy__, linux-restricted-modules ?
<_jon_> ben_: take a look at one of the boxes: openbox, fluxbox, blackbox or xfce4
<stuNNed> __randy__, currently using yenta_socket but doesn't support wpa_supplicant
<ben_> oddabe19: yup, i've updated them, still doesn't work
<brainchill> Kal_Zakath: I don't mean to be an idiot but if you want to psychotweak something why are you no using slackware or something
<thoreauputic> janice: you're very welcome :)
<oddabe19> it's in universe
<Kal_Zakath> brainchill : I'm a debian user
<ben_> oddabe19: i kno, i have the universe repository checked
<brainchill> it's more psycho friendly .... I installed ubuntu on this computer (my wife's) because a computer idiot can use it
<matt__> ok, found it, nfs-common
<Kal_Zakath> but I like the ubuntu's Philosophy and want to support them
<Kal_Zakath> so I use it
<aka_daemon> ben_: it's certainly in universe!
<brainchill> everything just works (except of course for java but we can fix that)
<oddabe19> ben_, exit synaptic
<oddabe19> nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kal_Zakath> but stuff like this makes me a little nostalgic about debian
<oddabe19> uncomment the 2 universes
<_jon_> nano? booo
<oddabe19> and ctrl+x and hit yes
<brainchill> you can support them with cash and still use something else :-)
<thoreauputic> matt__: you might need nfs-kernel-server as well
<Kal_Zakath> lol nano
<brainchill> this distro is an amazing desktop wonder though
<Kal_Zakath> brainchill : well, I have no cash :)
<brainchill> I've been really impressed
<Kal_Zakath> brainchill : I'm workless since yesterday :/
<oddabe19> Kal_Zakath, nano is my wet dream
<oddabe19> :-P
<Kal_Zakath> use vim
<aka_daemon> brainchill: chash is not everything! To get help from people who know stuff is worth more than money
<oddabe19> i don't like it
<ben_> oddbabe19: the stuff is already uncommented
<Kal_Zakath> I always used vim
<karto> hi... im having some  trouble with sound - it doesnt work (worked flawlessly earlier - not sure when it stopped working).
<oddabe19> are you out of nano now?
<ben_> is there something wron with the universe server?
<brainchill> nano is yuck
<Kal_Zakath> ben_ : did you perform an apt-get upadte ?
<Kal_Zakath> apt-get update
<oddabe19> ben_, exit out of nano, then sudo apt-get update
<brainchill> nano, pico ... what's the difference .... yuck
<sjoerd> Kal_Zakath: why do you think it's different in debian ?
<karto> gstreamer player says "Could not render default GStreamer audio output sink from GConf /system/gstreamer/default/audiosink key. Check if it is set correctly." - i tried changing the value to "alsasink" but that doesnt help
<thoreauputic> brainchill: for newbies, nano and pico are less intimidating than vi/vim :)
<Kal_Zakath> sjoerd : what ?
<brainchill> I do all of my file editing in gedit ..... I can't even read a config file without gnome installed (j/k)
<theBishop> has anyone had any luck dual booting Ubuntu with windows?
<stuNNed> brainchill, lol
<sjoerd> Kal_Zakath: 20:34 <Kal_Zakath> but stuff like this makes me a little nostalgic about debian
<stuNNed> theBishop, yes, on laptop
<karto> i do it theBishop
<theBishop> stunned i currently db XP and Slackware
<Kal_Zakath> sjoerd : in this case it's some depedencies issues
<_jon_> theBishop: should be fine as long at windows is installed first
<_jon_> s/at/as
<theBishop> and i wanted to install Ubuntu over my slackware ext3 partition
<brainchill> They are more dos edit like but they are not really easier ... the newbies just need to write down a few simple key shortcusts on a scrap of paper and vi could be the easiest editor out there
<theBishop> but the Ubuntu installer didn't let me do it
<hellmuth> Hi all!
<aka_daemon> theBishop: yes, even plus Debian
<theBishop> it is
<stuNNed> theBishop, are they on separate hd's?
<theBishop> no
<theBishop> seperate partitions
<karto> anyone who can help me get sound back?
<hellmuth> I'm trying to install libdvdcss2, and the Ubuntu Wiki says it is in multiverse, but after adding that to apt-get, I can't find it in Synaptic :-/
<stuNNed> theBishop, what didn't it let you do?
<sjoerd> Kal_Zakath: those are the same on debian (mostly)
<theBishop> cfdisk will recognize the partitions from the command prompt but the main installer doesn't
<wfx> hellmuth, have you du apt-get update
<theBishop> Kartu: is it a permissions problem?
<wfx> do
<hellmuth> wfx: Well, I clicked "Update" in Synaptic
<Kal_Zakath> sjoerd : not in this case...
<jorisK> Hello everyone, is there an package / piece of software for Gnome that allows me to burn audio CD's in ubuntu?
<fga> Hi all, is someone running ubuntu on an IBM T40p laptop ?
<thoreauputic> brainchill: heh- have you ever tried to talk someone new through editing a file with vi on IRC? It's usually a nightmare
<karto> alsa i dont think so... it worked flawlessly before
<stuNNed> theBishop, i had similar problems that was related to earlier usage of partition magic, went into winxp disk manager and deleted old linux partitions then it recognized the free space
<sjoerd> Kal_Zakath: that's just because unstable has G2.6 instead of 2.8
<theBishop> stunned: i'll try that
<theBishop> thanks
<Kal_Zakath> I want to remove evolution-data-server-1.0 and it tells me that he'll remove stuff like gaim etc...
<_jon_> jorisK: coaster is a gnome cd burner
<stuNNed> theBishop, np, worked here
<karto> jorisK, go to "computer>home>places"cd creator"
<jorisK> _jon_, is that installable via the package manager?
<_jon_> not sure if it's in ubuntu but try universe
<aka_daemon> @_jon_: coaster is aparently not working due to missing dependency packages
<karto> there you can add the files and go "file>write to disc"
<_jon_> aka_daemon: apt-get --fix-missing
<jorisK> karto, can i also make audio CD
<jorisK> karto, can i also make audio CD's?
<aka_daemon> _jon_: thx..
<_jon_> here's the main site for coaster if there's still a problem: http://files.dersoldat.org/coding/coaster/
<wfx> hellmuth, post youre apt-source to http://www.pastebin.com/
<aka_daemon> do I need some daemons or programms running when I want to sync a palm?
<fga> can anyone give me hints on suspend on disk with ubuntu ?
<hellmuth> wfx: It's okay, I found it. It's not in multiverse, but in the debian-marillat repository (look for it in Google, the address is in the old Ubuntu Wiki). Would be cool if you could add that info to the new Wiki as well.
<matt__> I have a PowerBook G4 running Warty. The display only takes up part of the screen. How do I change the display settings?
<wfx> :)
<jorisK> karto, can i burn audio cd's with that?
<_jon_> matt__: have you tried xf86config?
<matt__> i haven't
<karto> hmm... i never tried jorisK
<_jon_> also curious how the support is for the airport card on the ppc port
<jorisK> hmm
<jorisK> doesn't look like it
<jorisK> do you know which program to use for burning audio cd's?
<matt__> me? airport works perfectly
<Phoop> The Gnome CD Burner cant burn Audio CD's
<jorisK> ah
<Phoop> K3B can burn Audio CD's
<matt__> i'm running over it right now
<aka_daemon> jorisK: mp3burn
<jorisK> ah
<jorisK> where can i find it?
<Phoop> On ubuntu ; there is a manual for installing
<wfx> Phoop, Gnome CD Burner? wich one you mean
<jorisK> well
<Huw`> can anyone tell me if ubuntu is running my ibook at reduced/full cpu speed or automatically switches between the two?
<jorisK> the one which i can write audio cd's with
<_jon_> jorisK: you can also try x-cdroast and i'm not sure but i think rhythmbox has burning builtin now
<jorisK> ah
<Phoop> jorisK: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988
<Phoop> Then u can burn all you want ( nero-look-a-like )
<thoreauputic> matt__: to reconfigure your display, use   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 , not xf86config
<JakSprat> hey all - I've just installed ubuntu  for the first time (first time linux for a decade too).  It just worked.  Awesome.  Thank you.   I need to transfer files from my G5 to the machine - how should I do this?  I tried apt-get install wu-ftpd and a few other ftp daemons I saw listed on the web, but they all fail, and wiki says nothing about FTP daemon that I can find.
<mirak> there is a dependency problem with kcontrol in hoary
<_jon_> thoreauputic: does it make that much of a difference?
<Phoop> JakSprat; sudo apt-get install gftp
<Phoop> Or something like that
<Phoop> ;)
<jorisK> hmm
<Phoop> Or do u mean a ftp server ?
<_jon_> JakSprat: you could scp the files
<JakSprat> Phoop: Couldn't find package gftp
<jorisK> Phoop, is there a way to use the package manager to install it?
<thoreauputic> _jon_: it's the correct method for debian, I believe
<Phoop> apt-cache search
<JakSprat> yes, I mean ftp server.   or some other way to transfer files from one machine to the other.  OK, I'll lookup scp
<Phoop> Ah
<karto> AHHHHH ... note to self: audio-in and audio-out is NOT the same!!
<Phoop> proftp
<Phoop> pureftp
<JDahl> I reinstalled RtCW on ubundu, and it complains about missing openGL libraries, but glxgears run fine (not as well as under unstable though). glxinfo registers mesa-DRI. Anyone played around with this? Do I need to install glut also?
<Phoop> That are ftp servers
<thoreauputic> _jon_: or so the #debian gurus say, anyway ;)
<JakSprat> I did apt-cache search ftp - it seems that there aren't any ftp servers that come by default.
<_jon_> thoreauputic: sorry, i haven't reconfigured X on my debian box for quite a while
<Linger> Ciao! :)
<Phoop> Having the universe enabled ?
<Linger> uhm See you soon!
<JakSprat> ehm
<_jon_> i got used to doing things without dpkg, since i've been mostly toying with obsd
<malte`> i lost the "Home" and "Computer" icons, now i get a blank sheet with a red X
<malte`> why?'?
<thoreauputic> _jon_: heh - yes once it's right one tends to leave it alone :)
<Kal_Zakath> nevermind for that evolution stuff, I launched evolution on the morning, that why this data-server was still up
<malte`> i lost "Disks", "Network", "System Configuration", "Help", "About Ubuntu" too
<Kal_Zakath> I can't uninstall it, but it won't take any ressource so I don't mind
<_jon_> thoreauputic: still annoyed at ATI though :-/
<jorisK> Argh, does no one know a package to install that allowes me to burn audio cd's?
<matt__> thx thoreauputic - restarting to test...
<jorisK> the thing ph00p gave me doesn't work
<jmhodges> anyone here played with a tablet pc?
<Kal_Zakath> jmhodges : nope, I would like to through
<_jon_> jorisK: i'm running out of burners to suggest but i've been using k3b and it works
<thoreauputic> jorisK: k3b is the usual recommendation, I believe
<jmhodges> Kal_Zakath: heh, same here.. i'm looking into a tc1000
<jmhodges> i'm getting lots of mixed and/or old info on it
<Kal_Zakath> it's acer non ?
<jmhodges> Kal_Zakath: have you been doing any research on that or other tablets?
<JakSprat> awesome - scp works like a dream - thanks _jon_.  I guess there is a way to mount my OS X drive on ubuntu and vice versa too?
<jmhodges> Kal_Zakath: nope, compaq
<Kal_Zakath> jmhodges : not really
<Kal_Zakath> oki :)
<jmhodges> cool
<Kal_Zakath> as you see I don't have really much infos about this stuff
<fga> JakSprat: you may try NFS fot this purpose
<Kal_Zakath> :)
<_jon_> JakSprat: if you run samba or nfs
<Kal_Zakath> I'm only into laptops
<JakSprat> ok I'll give that a look - thanks
<fga> Kal_Zakath: are you using suspend to disk on laptops ?
<jmhodges> Kal_Zakath: ahh
<Kal_Zakath> fga : yeah
<JakSprat> as a new-to-linux, I see a lot of products have linux distributions. eg. Eclipse and Java etc.   Many have a "RPM" distribution and a "non-RPM" one.  Should that mean anything to an Ubuntu users? (Can I choose any one?)
<Kal_Zakath> works nice
<Kal_Zakath> exept for my cpufreq gnome applet that hand on resume
<jmhodges> i'm still debating on whether or not to get a tablet or laptop.. being able to take notes and toss up freebody diagrams quickly and easily is my prime motivation for the tablet
<_jon_> JakSprat: rpms are packages created for redhat and fedora users
<JakSprat> right, so avoid them then
<Kal_Zakath> but I had to patch and recompile my own kernel to make that stuff work
<JakSprat> Why is redhat special like that?
<_jon_> JakSprat: you can use alien to convert them into a debian package
<fga> Kal_Zakath: i'm trying to figure out how to do this on ubuntu do you know where i could find a how to or any information (i'm new to Linux)
<JakSprat> alien - ok cool thanks _jon_ - so much to learn.
<Kal_Zakath> fga, that's long and hard to get this working :(
<_jon_> jaksprat: just be patient, you'll get it
<fga> Kal_Zakath: that's what I was starting to figure out... i'm not at ease recompiling the kernel on my laptop
* _jon_ realizes that we're in an op-less channel, strange for freenode
<matt__> hm, i don't get the new resolution in the display list - i must not have entered the screen parameters correctly
<Kal_Zakath> fga : well that's possible to do, but if you have some time to spend on this :/
<ceu> hi
<JakSprat> Awesome - I just ran the j2sdk1.4.2 linux ".bin" file and it worked!  (Well, it unpacked something, but it works).  I guess the lesson is to do this in the directory you want to install it.   I'm so used to OS X which has installers for everything, or "drag and drop" install...
<wfx> i leave have fun
<fga> Kal_Zakath: ok thus i'll spend some time on it... any advice on a good place to find information ?
<JakSprat> so what's this obsession with python - while installing ubuntu I saw python absolutely everywhere - is it a "big" development language now on Linux?
<Kal_Zakath> fga : http://swsusp.sf.net/
<_jon_> JakSprat: most things now are python, perl, c, or java
<fga> Kal_Zakath: thanks
<matt__> anyone know what the NFS start script is called in Ubuntu?
<stuNNed> currently using ath_pci.ko driver for wireless would like to use madwifi instead, is that possible?
<matt__> I've installed the nfs-common pkg, but there's no "nfs"
<hypa7ia|busy> JakSprat: python has a number of features which encourage portable, maintainable code
<hypa7ia|busy> i <3 python
<_jon_> matt__: not sure but is there a /etc/init.d/nfs
<matt__> no, in there it's just nfs-common
<_jon_> that should be it
<matt__> oh
<JakSprat> I'm just so surprised to see so much o fit.  OS X comes with it too, but there doesn't seem to be as much of the tools etc. written in it, with as many bindings.  It's great to see.
<_jon_> matt__: just do a /etc/init.d/nfs-common start
<matt__> yup, that seems to work. thankyou!
<hellmuth> Hey boys, what program do you use for duplicating CDs?
<fga> stuNNed: can't help you on this but what computer do you use ?
<_jon_> hellmuth: just go for k3b
<hypa7ia|busy> hellmuth: i know you can burn iso's in nautilus
<matt__> hm, still can't connect to it
<hypa7ia|busy> but i don't know what to make one with :-)
<stuNNed> fga, this is a dell inspiron 8200 laptop
<hellmuth> hypa7ia|busy, I know that, too. I was talking about real, existing, media.
<matt__> I've created the /etc/exports file
<hellmuth> _jon_, But that's KDE software!
<thoreauputic> matt__: I found this very helpful : http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/server.html
<hellmuth> Hmm
<hellmuth> I'll use XCDRoast then
<Cred> Someone here has wintv card working? I'm missing /dev/video0 I'd like to know how to create it. I think I have all necessary modules running
<hypa7ia|busy> hellmuth: i know, i was thinking make an iso > burn an iso
<_jon_> hellmuth: how do you feel about the cli, because cdrecord works as well
<matt__> i'll take a look, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> matt__: portmap is crucial
<hellmuth> _jon_, I feel good about it. But the man I'm installing this for has never seen Linux before.
<fga> stuNNed: maybe this link might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1881
<_jon_> hellmuth: alright then, xcdroast is the way to go
<brainchill> hellmuth to duplicate a CD do a dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso then use nautilus burn to burn the iso you created
<stuNNed> fga, think it okay to install the debian packages for madwifi?  only doing this to try and get wpa working instead of using wep
<hypa7ia|busy> hellmuth: you could make a launcher for that on the desktop or something
<Brandybuck> hi all
<ys> where is the document that tell apt-get where to look for files?
<ys> i can't remember
<fga> stuNNed: can't help you on this i'm just a newbie with Linux on laptop
<_jon_> ys /etc/apt/sources.list
<L|nu}{> ys: /etc/apt/sources.list
<L|nu}{> _jon_: ;)
<_jon_> heh i beat you
<_jon_> ;)
<L|nu}{> yeah... I know.. hehe... Next time!
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia|busy: the burning question (pun intended), why such a simple thing is not scripted and put into gnome..
<stuNNed> fga, thanks for your help!
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia|busy: maybe we should suggest it
<stuNNed> fga, appreciate the link :)
<fga> stuNNed: glad to have helped :)
<wm_eddie> AHH! firefox 0.9.3 is REALLY pissing me off!
<_jon_> wm_eddie: try 1.0rc1 it's really nice
<wm_eddie> _jon_: Is it in universe?
<_jon_> i'm not sure
<oddabe19> wm_eddie, i use hoary... i believe it's in there
<Brandybuck> Hi I got sound question....
<Brandybuck> I see volume control in the top bar
* _jon_ departs to grab some food, adios
<wm_eddie> well it's not in warty that's for sure...
<oddabe19> no, i don't believe it would be
<oddabe19> have you done an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<oddabe19> recently?
<Brandybuck> and lsmod lists these
<Brandybuck> snd_intel8x0m          18632  2
<Brandybuck> snd_intel8x0           33068  3
<Brandybuck> snd_ac97_codec         59268  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0
<Brandybuck> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<JakSprat> I tried to install the nfs-server.  I did, and ran it.  Now when I try and mount (from the same system) I get: mount: RPC: Program not registered  - any ideas?
<Brandybuck> snd_mixer_oss          16640  4 snd_pcm_oss
<Brandybuck> snd_pcm                85540  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<Brandybuck> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<Brandybuck> snd_page_alloc         11144  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<Brandybuck> gameport                4736  1 snd_intel8x0
<Brandybuck> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_intel8x0
<Brandybuck> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<Brandybuck> snd_seq_device          7944  1 snd_rawmidi
<Brandybuck> snd                    50660  14 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<Brandybuck> soundcore               9824  4 snd
<wm_eddie> oddabe19: I do that about once every day or two.
<oddabe19> then it's not in warty
<oddabe19> it's in warty multiverse or universe
<wm_eddie> http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/okdisabled.png and http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/stilldisabled.png
<thoreauputic> Brandybuck: do /topic and read it, please
<Brandybuck> this is running ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Brandybuck: and please don't paste in channel again
<Brandybuck> sorry
<SmokingFire> how can I get to see a paritition in Computer-->disk or nautilus computer:/// ?
<lt_kije> SmokingFire: you should be able to see partitions in both...
<SmokingFire> I don't
<lt_kije> are the partitions mounted?
<SmokingFire> I remember when I added windows paritions to fstab it would do it
<lt_kije> so what does your fstab say?
<jmhodges> thats because the partition would be mounted if it was in fstab
<SmokingFire> but this reiserfs (empty) and that is fstab doesn't show up
<SmokingFire> ok, I just did this in fstab one moment please
<SmokingFire> "/dev/hda7       /mnt/multimedia reiserfs defaults        0       2"
<lt_kije> so then when you open computer->disk, and you go to /mnt/multimedia do you see anything?
<SmokingFire> I just copied it from what the ubuntu installer did for my "/home" paritition/
<SmokingFire> lt_kije: I did computer --> disks ---> filesystem --> "mnt/multimedia" and it shows up and even the files I was copying to in 2 minutes ago.
<lt_kije> SmokingFire: so it does work?
<SmokingFire> yup no problem only copying was really slow (but then it was 4 gig)
<lt_kije> SmokingFire: so everything's ok...?
<SmokingFire> lt_kije: but I want it to show up next to cdrom-floppy-filesystem
<lt_kije> ahhhhhh, i see.
<lt_kije> that's a gnome 2.8 thing -- i'm not certain how to do it. you could create a link on your desktop that would get you to /mnt/multimedia, though.
<lt_kije> lemme check...
<SmokingFire> Well could do it on my desktop but I hardly see my desktop
<SmokingFire> Its not really important its just a finishing touch
<lt_kije> yeah; i'll see if i can figure it out.
<SmokingFire> cause when mounting foreign filesystems (ntfs and fat32) it does up next to the others devices.
<ben_> hi
<ben_> i made it yay
<ben_> lol
<ben_> hello?
<ben_> anyone here?
<thoreauputic> yes
<ben_> i was talking to someone, but i don't remember who
<lt_kije> things are a bit quieter now...
<hypa7ia|busy> grats ben_!
<Brandybuck> thoreauputic, sorry I pasted
<ben_> lol, thanks
<thoreauputic> Brandybuck: It's Ok - you know now :)
<Brandybuck> I was trying to get this ubuntu machine to do sound... I have got everything else working
<epod> Can anyone tell me how to make gaim pop up a little window when someone comes online like MSN Messenger does?
<ben_> xfce is kinda...ugly though
<thoreauputic> Brandybuck: you can paste in #flood or on the URL in the topic :)
<_jon_> ben_: you can make it look the way you want
<bugz_> i just install ubuntu, what is the default passwd of root?
<MeAndU32> Is there a plugin for k3b to decode realmedia and win32s
<hypa7ia|busy> bugz_: there is none, run sudo passwd to make one :-)
<matt__> ooh, i just crashed gnome-cups-manager
<thoreauputic> bugz_: there isn't one - use sudo
<Brandybuck> thoreauputic, btw I tried ubuntu on an old 500 MHz Toshiba and it was real sloooow ....  just as an info coz same machine was running RHEL3 workstation at a reasonable speed
<epod> bugz_, there is no root, use the password for your user account if asked
<hellmuth> Is there a German Firefox & OpenOffice available for Ubuntu?
<ceu> there is a precompiled mplayer package for ubuntu?
<MeAndU32> I mean .rm .wmv .wma files and may be .swf
<ben_> _jon_: it's not just that, it does annoying things like cut off icons
<Brandybuck> it is running fine on this 2.8 Gig machine but thought you guys might want to know
<Brandybuck> there are plenty of low end old machines running linux...
<bugz_> i see... thanks bros.
<_jon_> ben_: hmm not sure about the icons, but i'm also one of those people who doesn't ever see the icons
<Brandybuck> anyway any ideas on the sound??
<_jon_> cli and a great shortcut called alt+f2
<ben_> _jon_: also, all my shortcuts are gone :( now i have to find stuff again and remake all the menus
<ben_> booo
<_jon_> hmm
<hellmuth> Okay, found it! Thaaanks!
<stuNNed> if i `apt-get source package` where does it install the source files?
<ben_> _jon_: what happened to the trashcan applet and all that stuff?
<ben_> is there anyway i can get the menus back?
<_jon_> that stuff is all in gnome
<_jon_> xfce4 is a different window manager
<mtl> I compiled my own kernel, 2.6.9 and it won't boot :(
<mtl> just says kernel panic
<_jon_> ben_: if you right click the background you can find a nice menu as well
<yann__> mtl: do you have the right filesystems compiled into the kernel
<mtl> hmm
<mtl> yes i have
<yann__> hmmm...
<mtl> ext3
<yann__> mtl: do you have the right ide drivers built in.. and ide-disk support?
<mtl> hmm.. i have to check
<yann__> mtl: where does it panic? and how? can't mount root filesystem?
<mtl> yann__: yep!
<chibifs> Hmmmm...
<mtl> complains something about VFS
<mtl> and can't mount root filesystem
<chibifs> Does anyone know of a floppy distrobution that I can install to use as a base for installing debian? x_X
<yann__> jup that usually happens when you forget something like the right filesystem and or ide drivers...
<ben_> back
* chibifs bites this laptop for not having a CD boot.
<yann__> did you append the right root=/dev/hda1 in grub? (are you using grub)
<_jon_> yann__: grub is default for ubuntu
<yann__> __jon_: not if you have a ppc ;-) (do not have it running on a x86 ..)
<_jon_> haven't tried the ppc port, i like my powerbook to have OSX
<epod> How can I make firefox not use very very ugly fonts?
<_jon_> epod: try another theme maybe?
<Striss> epod, change them all to Sans-Serif
<oddabe19> epod, install msttfonts
<yann__> __jon_: i like osx too... but ubuntu is really nice!!
<epod> oddabe19, I did.  How do I make it use them?
<oddabe19> it should automatically
<Striss> the first is Sans-serif, next is Serif, then Sans-serif again, then Bitstream Vera Sans Mono
<lt_kije> yann__: i have my gnome themed to look like OSX -- it's pretty close, actually.
<Striss> epod, thats what i use and it looks nice
<oddabe19> close and restart your browser
<epod> _jon_, I tried the theme I used in windows, noia-extreme, and it complained that it wouldn't work with my version
<epod> ah ok
* epod tries
<_jon_> epod: which version of firefox
<yann__> lt_kije: seems like there are quite a few mac users here...
* Striss raises hand
<_jon_> noia seems to work all the way up through 1.0rc1
<epod> _jon_, 0.9.3 I think
* _jon_ call on Striss 
<_jon_> s/call/calls
<_jon_> hmm
<hypa7ia|busy> <-- ex mac user :-)
<lt_kije> chibifs: check out http://www.bootdisk.com/linux.htm
<matt__> anyone ever have a problem where Synaptic refuses to display ANY packages? The status reads "13000 pkgs listed", and I've set all fields to be visible, but nothing shows...
<nefertati> i'm looking for a gui dialer can someone tell me which to download?
<lt_kije> i'm not a mac user at all -- i just like the aqua look (sorta; not totally)
<epod> I wish X had something like ClearType
<Kal_Zakath> matt__: everything's fine here
<Kal_Zakath> epod : it has
<matt__> i think something in my settings is screwed up
<hypa7ia|busy> nefertati: for dialup internet?
<epod> Kal_Zakath, it does? How do I turn it on?
<nefertati> yes hype7ia
<Kal_Zakath> it's desktop depandant
<Striss> epod, do your fonts look normal in gnome?
<Kal_Zakath> in gnome there is such thing
<chibifs> I've been through bootdisks, that's not the problem though. I need a distro that I can actually /install/ to the hard disk \from\ floppies. x_x
<epod> Striss, in gnome, yes.  In other apps like bittornado, no, they're ugly.
<Striss> hmm
<chibifs> Those all run in memory.
<lt_kije> chibifs: i see.
<Kal_Zakath> epod : well
<lt_kije> chibifs: i thought you wanted to bootstrap...
<Striss> epod: open up the Fonts dialog in the Gnome Control Center
<hellmuth> I have a question again... how do you enable spell checking in OpenOffice? I've installed aspell over Synaptic.
<Striss> i had to do that in Fluxbox to get all my fonts to work properly
<hypa7ia|busy> nefertati: gnome-ppp
<Kal_Zakath> hellmuth : OpenOffice use MySpell by default
<epod> every theme I try says it only works in 0.10 to 1.0.  Ok, where is the control centre, Striss?
<chibifs> Well, The problem is, this computer can't boot from a CD, and the CD/Floppy is a single swappable port.
<hypa7ia|busy> nefertati: thanks for mentioning that, i needed one too :-)
<Striss> epod, in the Gnome System menu somewhere
<Striss> Fonts
<epod> Oh ok
<epod> hm, subpixel smoothing?
<Kal_Zakath> yeah
<jdub> chibifs: has it got PXE?
<nefertati> hypa7ia|busy i tryed that but it doesnt work i think that i did something wrong because it say something about perl"
<chibifs> PXE? o.o
<epod> Ok cool
<lt_kije> chibifs: you could do a debian netinstall using floppy disks (http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/)
<epod> so I assume that will take effect when I restart
<Kal_Zakath> epod : does it look better now ?
<Kal_Zakath> nope
<chibifs> It had no network interfacing. :/
<nefertati> hypa7ia|busy: can you tell me please which commend to type?
<hypa7ia|busy> doh, nefertati.  can you be more specific about the error?
<Striss> epod, and did you change your fonts in firefox to what i said earlier?
<Kal_Zakath> it take effect instantly
<Striss> i had to change mine for it to look nice
<hypa7ia|busy> you did sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp?
<thoreauputic> chibifs: http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/debian/dists/testing/main/installer-i386/current/images/floppy/
<epod> Striss, I installed msttfonts.. let me see if I can find where to change my fonts in firefox
<matt__> what's the name of the "next" release tree after warty?
<lt_kije> matt__: hoary
<hellmuth> Thank you Kal_Zakath!
<matt__> thanks!
<nefertati> hypa7ia|busy: actually i dont remember exactly
<Striss> epod, go into the Preferences in Firefox, click Fonts & Colors or something, then change the first font to Sans-Serif
<Kal_Zakath> hellmuth : you're welcome :)
<thoreauputic> chibifs: ah - no networking :/ sorry
<epod> Striss, ok
<matt__> hoary is OK for most desktop use?
<Striss> epod, the next will be Serif and then Sans-Serif again
<_jon_> epod: here's the noia_extreme theme for firefox 0.9.3: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/themes/noia_2.0_(extreme)/Noia2_Full_2.73.jar
<Striss> that should look alright
<epod> _jon_, thanks
<epod> Striss, ok found it, doing it
<chibifs> My fault, I didn't mention it ahead of time. :P
<Striss> cool
<Striss> you should good some good results using those, if it was the same problem as i had
<hypa7ia|busy> nefertati: did you get it with synapotic or download it?
<thoreauputic> chibifs: heh - I got lampooned in #debian for asking... :)
<hellmuth> Kal_Zakath: oh, could you tell me how to set the default dictionary (German in my case)?
<chibifs> Heh, I don't go to #debian. They're mean over there. :/
<Kal_Zakath> well
<chibifs> I got banned for rooting there once. :/
<Kal_Zakath> hellmuth : in langauages settings of Open Office
<hellmuth> Thanks again!
<Kal_Zakath> you have to install MySpell german pakage
<thoreauputic> chibifs: ah - well they were right about that ...
<Kal_Zakath> maybe it's done already
<yann__> seems like #debian is a good place to hang out at... i have never been there...
<hypa7ia|busy> nefertati: try gpppon in syaptic, should do the trick
<thoreauputic> yann__: if you feel masochistic, yeah :)
<hypa7ia|busy> it's in universe
<hypa7ia|busy> #debian is scary
<epod> brb
<hellmuth> And does somebody know if there's a German Ubuntu help channel?
<_jon_> hellmuth: you could try a /list but be careful, there's a lot of channels
<lt_kije> hellmuth: i speak some german...dunno if that helps at all :-)
<hellmuth> _jon_, Well, for me it's no problem. But the man I'm installing Ubuntu for could use some German help oncde he gets started with Ubuntu.
<chibifs> Hmmm... I think I might have found something.
<nefertati> hypa7ia|busy i downloadesd in windows. with synaptic couldnt install it
<yann__> hellmuth: wir knnten ja einen auf machen ;-)
<chibifs> It looks like Potato-base is small enough to fit on floppies.
<logan2048> I'm looking for information on making a CNet Pro200 10/100 card work in Ubuntu.  I'm fairly Linux ignorant.  Any HowTo's or personal advice anyone?
<zero> im trying to compile something and i get this error: checking for libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 libglade-2.0 >= 2.3.0 gconf-2.0 >= 2.6.0... Package libgnomeui-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<zero> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgnomeui-2.0.pc'
<zero> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<zero> No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found
<zero> configure: error: Library requirements (libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 libglade-2.0 >= 2.3.0 gconf-2.0 >= 2.6.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<zero> any ideas?
<jdub> zero: you haven't installed the libgnomeui dev package
<jdub> and a bunch of others
<jdub> what are you trying to build?
<zero> http://freshmeat.net/projects/confgnome/
<zero> that
<_jon_> zero: try not to paste anything more than 3 or 4 lines
<zero> sorry
<_jon_> use pastebin
<zero> ok
<jriver> i asked about this earlier today, but i still haven't been able to get it working - ubuntu isn't recognizing an IDE hd of mine.  anybody have any clues on where to start?
<epod> logan2048, try "modprobe dmfe"
<zero> what packages must i apt-get so it will properly compile
<hypa7ia> nefertati: it looks like it's something that needs to be compiled
<yann__> jriver: you got the right ide drivers installed / loaded?
<_jon_> jriver: is it just ubuntu or have you tried another OS or a livecd
<jriver> i'm not sure
<jriver> it's just ubuntu - it works in suse
<_jon_> eww suse
<jriver> i found the drive in /proc, so i guess there is some sort of driver
<jriver> yeah, i'm loving ubuntu sooo much more
<jriver> but if i do fdisk -l  i only get my sata drive
<logan2048> epod: okay.  I'll try that..  what kind if result would one expect with that?  Is it a configuration tool or just an information tool?
<kent> zero, the packages that configure says you are missing. Most of them can be found as a package-dev package, if you understand.. For example, libgnome and libgnome-dev.  Fetch all the -dev packages configure complains about.
<zero> ok thanks
<hypa7ia> nefertati: or try it from here:
<hypa7ia> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/gnome-ppp
<_jon_> jriver: do you have a line for the disk in /etc/fstab
<jriver> no, i know how to mount it, but i can't even find the /dev
<jriver> if it's in fstab will ubuntu find the /dev?
<SmokingFire> ok, I got a reiser paritition that I created and is still empty. Its mounted with no problems and I can browse it from nautilus or the shell.
<SmokingFire> But I can't create directories unless I sudo.
<SmokingFire> I don't want that
<hellmuth>  /join #ubuntu.de ... wir wrden mal gerne sehen wie viele Leute hier sich fr nen deutschen Ubuntu-Kanal interessieren wrden (sorry for the foreign language usage)
<chibifs> Why not, SmokingFire?
<_jon_> jriver: it should be /dev/hda or /dev/hdb
<hypa7ia> nefertati: rawk on, the deb installs flawlessly :-)
<_jon_> hda if it's the primary drive b if it's secondary
<hypa7ia> so yeah just grab it from that link nefertati
<SmokingFire> chibifs: it will be my extended "home"
<lt_kije> SmokingFire: sudo chown user:group /mnt/multimedia (user and group are your user and group)
<chibifs> You can chown and chmod them right after.
<jriver> yeah, it's /dev/hda in suse, but i can't even fdisk /dev/hda in ubuntu
<lt_kije> SmokingFire: should be chown -R ...
<epod> logan2048, open a terminal window, type 'sudo modprobe dmfe'
<epod> logan2048, it ought to load the kernel driver module for your card
<JDahl> is anyone here using openAFS with Ubuntu?
<ys> what program should i use to view flash?
<_jon_> jriver: have you tried cfdisk?
<jriver> _jon_: could it be that i have a sata and a regular ide (i guess ata)
<SmokingFire> lt_kije: how do I find out the group?
<brainchill> ys: macromedia flash player
<jriver> _jon_: no, i will
<logan2048> epod: thanks.  I'll try that.  I'll come back should that not work.
<_jon_> ys: go to macromedia.com and get the flash plugins
<lt_kije> jriver: fdisk requires you to specify *partitions* (/dev/hda1) not just disks (/dev/hda)
<lt_kije> SmokingFire: just do a ls -l in your home directory
<lt_kije> SmokingFire: your group is probably the same as your user naem
<jriver> _jon_: fatal error can't find drive
<lt_kije> *name
<brainchill> ys: add the universe channel to the synaptic repositories and search for flash
<jriver> lt_kije: are you sure?  i think fdisk takes /dev/hda
<SmokingFire> lt_kije: ok thanks
<JDahl> jriver, yes - that could definitely be it... Many people have problems with SATA in kernel2.6/Debian (especially booting of a SATA)
<brainchill> it will give you nonfree-flash-7.0 ... it's version 7 of the macromedia flash player
<lt_kije> jriver: i guess so...i thought it didn't; sorry :-)
<_jon_> jriver: i'm not sure, you might need a kernel module or a driver
<jriver> JDahl: damn - that's not good news
<jriver> _jon_: yeah, i thought about that, but i can find the drive in /proc
<_jon_> just because the drive is there doesn't mean that it's being recognized correctly
<jriver> _jon_: and i'm not sure where to start on finding a kernel module
<hellmuth> Can Ubuntu communicate with Windows CE USB devices (PDAs)
<_jon_> jriver: do you know the model number and such for the drive?
<SmokingFire> mkreiserfs can also used to do a format?
<jriver> _jon_: model: WDC AC28400R
<SmokingFire> I just want to do a quick format
<JDahl> jriver, ide-scsi, scsi-emu is apparently bugged in 2.6, there are many bugreports on it the Debian mailing lists. In particular, the stock mkinitrd is buggy and will in some cases break access to your root partition when you're booting of SATA. However, booting of an IDE and mounting a SATA should be fine
<mjr> the mkfs programs don't format
<ys> ERROR: Your architecture, \'ppc\', is not supported by the
<ys>        Macromedia Flash Player installer
<ys> should i just put the files manually into a directory?
<jriver> JDahl: thanks - i guess i could try that.
<ys> if so where? i use firefox
<JDahl> jriver, oh - so you are booting of the SATA? what happens?
<brainchill> hellmuth:use syncce to sync your pocketpc devices to evolution
<mjr> ys, Macromedia doesn't support Linux/PPC. If you find this inconvenient, please ask them politely to publish the player as open source
<jriver> JDahl: but i guess my MBR will still be on the SATA, is there a way to change that?
<jriver> i don't know grub that well, but i guess i should learn
<brainchill> hellmuth:there is a package for it in synaptic
<jriver> JDahl: yeah, i boot off of the SATA, and it boots fine (in Suse or ubuntu) but the /dev/hda doesn't show up in ubuntu
<JDahl> jriver, I am not sure... do you get kernel panic during boot because you cannot mount the root partition?
<hellmuth> Thanks brainchill
<ys> is ubuntu x86 too?
<_jon_> jriver: i can't find anything on that drive that's recent as far as linux goes, sorry i can't be of much help
<mjr> ys, yes
<ys> :/
<brainchill> hellmuth:it works really well ... I've got a dell axim with pocketpc 2003 and have never had a problem with it
<hellmuth> Cool!
<jriver> JDahl: no, ubuntu / (root) is on the SATA. the ide is just a data drive that i dearly need
<hellmuth> brainchill: Synaptic doesn't find anything under "syncce"
<kensai> anyway to make gdesklet start everytime I start Gnome?
<brainchill> you have to add the universe channel to your repositories
<JDahl> jriver, in that case, it's not the same problem I've in encountered...
<brainchill> hellmuth: you have to add the universe channel to your repositories
<jriver> JDahl: i guess that's good news....maybe
<SmokingFire> how do I delete stuff from my waste basket if it requires root privileges.
<hellmuth> brainchill, I have universe and multiverse.
<JDahl> jriver, one thing I had to do to fix SATA was to boot with apci=off, but I doubt that will help you
<jriver> it could just be a missing driver, but would ubuntu leave out the module for ide's
<xenonite> kensai: run Computer->desktop settings> advanced > sessions or sth. like that
<jriver> JDahl: thanks, it won't hurt for me to try that
<brainchill> hellmuth: synce
<brainchill> not syncce
<hellmuth> brainchill: Aaaa thanks
<brainchill> np
<xenonite> can i change the x-server to another computer while the program is running_
<kensai> xenonite: I'm there what I do now?
<xenonite> sort of change the DISPLAY variable?
<jriver> JDahl: i was thinking of making initrd just to make sure the module is there, but i don't want to go thru that if it's likely that the ide module is already there
<brainchill> ls
<xenonite> kensai: there is something like "run programs at start"
<brainchill> hehe ... wrong window
<kensai> xenonite: startup programs
<kensai> ?
<xenonite> jes
<xenonite> thats it
<kensai> xenonite: I add it there?
<brainchill> brb .... gotta switch .. xchat sucks
<xenonite> yes
<hellmuth> brainchill: Okay, I've installed the synce stuff... how do I use it?
<tom_> can someone tell me the package I need to d/l to  listen to mp3? I remember it starteed with a "G".. ^^;
<Striss> GStreamer something or other
<Striss> hmm
<yann__> gstreamer
<xenonite> can i change the x-server to another computer while the program is running? sort of change the DISPLAY-variable?
<tom_> yeah, that was it :)
<tom_> thanks
<spektr> Hi, I'll try ubuntu tomorrow. Some questions: 1) will it overwrite the MBR without asking? 2) can I choose between lilo and grub at installation time? 3) does it support root and /boot on LVM?
<mjr> tom_, gstreamer0.8-mad
<bskahan> evolution 2.1 isn't built with debuggin symbols?
<tom_> ah, thanks
<Kal_Zakath> spektr : yes, no, it's grub, don't know
<tom_> ^^ people are so helpful in here
<tvon> Is inotify in the hoary kernel?
<Kal_Zakath> spektr : 1) yes 2) no, it's grub 3) don't know (it's better)
<spektr> Kal_Zakath: thanks - then 3) is also NO, because grub doesn't support booting from LVM
<tom_> there, it works
<Kal_Zakath> spektr: ok
<ben_> where's the apmd config file?
<darkpines> Can't you choose between lilo and grub if you use the expert install option?
<ben_> there's an expert install option?
<|trey|> spektr, /boot would need to be ext3 or something, / can (and usually is) LVM...
<ben_> anyway, anyone kno where the apmd config file is?
<|trey|> ben_, yes you type "expert"
<zopi> Hi
<|trey|> ben_, no idea... dpkg -l apmd.. look for something in /etc  :)
<|trey|> ben_, dpkg -l apmd | grep /etc
<brainchill> there's a /apm dir in /etc
<zopi> I have tried to install Ubuntu on 1.4 Ghz 256 Mo with Matrox G400 and the installation is very slow (display)
<zopi> same strange behaviour with the boot
<brainchill> it looks like the config is seperated into multiple files depending on event
<stuNNed> FINALLY got WPA to work :D
<spektr> |trey|: you say that grub can boot from a ext3 /boot inside a LVM? Or do you mean that I need a separate /boot partition outside the LVM?
<ben_> brainchill: was that to me?
<brainchill> yes
<zopi> any idea for the slow process ?
<|trey|> spektr, no, not inside the LVM... /boot would just be ext3... you can't boot from LVM volumes.
<epod> Ok, this makes no sense.  In totem-xine, if I click the file to open it, it plays fine, but if I go to the Movie menu and open the file, i get no sound
<|trey|> epod, Xine sucks  *nods*
<ben_> brainchill: how do i suggest i follow this than: http://www.linux-mag.com/2004-07/laptop_01.html
<brainchill> epod:halucinations from 80s cocaine binges
<spektr> |trey|: OK, I thought so. But the sarge pre-RC2 *can* boot from a LVM using lilo...
<epod> |trey|, totem-gstreamer won't play xvid files though.
<brainchill> ben:just a sec let me go look at it
<|trey|> epod, I use mplayer...
<|trey|> epod, gstreamer sucks currently for video playback...
<Striss> it's all about mplayer
<Striss> it rocks
<epod> mplayer won't output with anything but gl2 for me
<|trey|> Not enough codecs... most linux codecs are written for mplayer though, then xine just tried to make them work too...
<epod> is there totem-mplayer?
<|trey|> epod, no, gmplayer though...
<Striss> gmplayer is what i use
<Striss> compiled with oss, alsa and sdl
<MagicFab> Hello
<zopi> no idea ?
<Striss> and esound of course
<zopi> :(
<ben_> brainchill: gotten anywhere yet?
<stuNNed> Striss, you compiled gmplayer or installed binary?
<Striss> compiled it
<MagicFab> Looking for some help mounting a Kingston Data Traveler USB 2.0 (512mb) key
<stuNNed> k thanks
<|trey|> epod, some mplayer frontends (its actually a cli app): http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/projects.html
<brainchill> ben:it looks completely different
<Striss> epod, there's a really good guide on the ubuntu unofficial faqs and howto forum on how to get mplayer running good
<MagicFab> I get this message in dmesg: usb 5-4: device not accepting address 8, error -71
<ben_> :(
<brainchill> ben:it looks like the article is written around redhat
<Striss> i followed it and live by it
<ben_> brainchill: so where is all that stuff on ubuntu?
<brainchill> ben:sort of forget all of those instructions accept for a base idea and read /etc/apmd/apm_proxy
<|trey|> Striss, only problem with that, is that it is outdated now... mplayer is in warty and hoary, shouldn't use external stuff anymore...
<Striss> oh i didnt know it was in it
<|trey|> Striss, its still telling people the way I used to tell people in here, which is no longer valid  :(
<brainchill> ben:it looks like it lives there and the scripts for the events you define there live in the directories it sits in
<shank_> how far aways is hoary?
<_jon_> april
<|trey|> shank_, I'm using it right now... but release is in april  :)
<shank_> ok
<Striss> i'm using it now too
<ben_> brainchill: i don't have an /etc/apmd direcory
* |trey| wishes it would be released March 20, for his bday  8-)
<brainchill> ben: I have used linux for years but this is my first day with ubuntu or any debian derivitive so the filesystem layout is a bit different
<brainchill> ben: no it's /etc/apm not apmd
<ben_> so the apm and apmd stuff is all squished together?
<Zubthemaster9> hey, can anyone tell me some software for linux that will convert .ogg format to .mp3? I know some in win, but no linux ones
<|trey|> brainchill, try to think of where it would be logically, and you won't be far off  :)
<Zubthemaster9> and the other way too lol
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have a sound problem
<mirak> well a no sound problem in fact
<mirak> I have no sound
<brainchill> ben: almost every linux distro does everything different .... very different .... I'm a regular slackware user but I have used a lot of different distros
<|trey|> Zubthemaster9, mp32ogg...
<mirak> what must I do ?
<Striss> what kinda system/soundcard do you have?
<|trey|> mirak, was it ever working?
<ddaa> mirak: look in wiki.ubuntlinux.com
<Zubthemaster9> |trey|, where can I get it?
<mirak> sblive 5.1
<ddaa> You may find some info.
<|trey|> Zubthemaster9, apt-get it
<mirak> yes the sound was working fine
<mirak> until I installed kde and amarok
<Zubthemaster9> |trey|, from synaptic you mean?
<ddaa> Most audio adapters just work, so if yours is not recognized, it's probably documented.
<|trey|> mirak, restart x... if that doesn't fix it, restart entirely...
<Striss> could be an aRts problem
<|trey|> Zubthemaster9, umm, sure...
<mirak> |trey|: I have done that already
<mirak> Striss: gnome doesn't use arts
<Zubthemaster9> |trey|, what did you mean then?
<shank_> yeah, its probably arts/esd fighting
<Striss> yeah
<ddaa> ++
<shank_> mirak, kde and amarok do
<|trey|> Zubthemaster9, apt-get install mp32ogg
<Striss> see if arts is running
<Striss> if it is, kill it
<ben_> how do i get out of a manuel?
<Striss> ps aux | grep arts  i guess
<ddaa> artsd, that is
<Striss> yeah there you go
<|trey|> Striss, arts is never running on Ubuntu...
<Striss> he installed kde tho
<|trey|> Striss, enless the person is retarded of course...
<mirak> Striss: it's not running
<mirak> Striss: nor esd
<Striss> esd isnt running?
<shank_> mirak, what's the problem exactly?
<ddaa> mirak: try starting esd then
<|trey|> Striss, even still, they should use esound for KDE too, would just make life easier..
<ben_> anyone? how to get out of a manual?
<brainchill> ben:look in /etc/acpi .. wow that does make sense
<Striss> i just thought kde used arts automatically
<mirak> ddaa: it says /dev/dsp doesn't exists
<shank_> |trey|, he has a sblive, esd is a waste of cpu cycles
<|trey|> Striss, he rebooted, /dev/dsp is definaly not in use...
<mirak> shank_: I can't run alsa
<Striss> that is odd
<ddaa> ben_: what do you mean?
<shank_> mirak, you can't run alsa?
<ben_> brainchill: why would the apmd stuff be in acpi?
<mirak> no
<Striss> did something destroy /dev/dsp?
<|trey|> mirak, from console... what does it say?
<brainchill> ben:just look
<shank_> mirak, what you mean you can't run alsa?
<ben_> ddaa: i want to get out of something i got into using the 'man' command
<mirak> /etc/init.d/alsa start  says ok, but ps -A |grep alsa
<mirak> returns nothings
<hellmuth> brainchill: I'm a bit lost here; how do you set up synce?
<ddaa> ben_: press q
<brainchill> the script /etc/acpi/events/battery is called when the paower is switched to battery
<shank_> mirak, alsa isn't a program
<ddaa> or Control-C
<shank_> mirak, it doesn't have a daemon that runs all the time, alsa is a sound architecture
<mirak> shank_: what is it ?
<mirak> ah
<|trey|> mirak, I said when you run arts/esd... does it give an error?
<Anaximander> Hi everyone, could someonw help a complete idiot with GRUB issues?
<|trey|> Anaximander, I can try, sure...
<ddaa> Anaximander: just ask
<mirak> |trey|: I told you it returns /dev/dsp doesn't exists
<mirak> /dev/dsp: No such device
<shank_> mirak, luckily you don't need esd
<shank_> just don't use it
<ben_> brainchill: you sure? remember, I have acpi off and apm on...
<ddaa> mirak: sounds like something unloaded your audio kernel module... weird.
<|trey|> mirak, ahh... you modprobed the device again? this time put it in /etc/modules...
<Anaximander> Thanks. Well I install grub to Hdc, where ubuntu lives. I don't want it on my MBR on Hda, as its never done anything but make my windows partition unavailable. Problem is, when its on Hdc it doesnt seem to want to do anything
<mirak> |trey|: I didn't mod probed it again, but I lsmoded and it seems it's here
<ddaa> mirak: maybe "sudo /etc/init.d/discover"
<shank_> mirak, is snd_pcm_oss loaded?
<brainchill> ben_:acpi makes sense because that's the kernel module that is needed for power management
<mirak> shank_: yes
<|trey|> mirak, try 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp0' and tell me if you here static?
<ben_> ok...
<|trey|> mirak, might be the symlink is gone, thats why...
<ddaa> Anaximander: I am not familiar enough with that to help, sorry.
<mirak> |trey|: cat: Erreur d'criture.: Aucun espace disponible sur le priphrique
<Anaximander> Why not use LILO? I mean I know its not as cool and everything but at least it works
<mirak> |trey|: this means write error, no space available on the device
<Striss> write error
<|trey|> ddaa, when Anaximander comes back, point him at: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<|trey|> mirak, I dunno man... thats weird  :(
<ddaa> |trey|: thanks
<|trey|> grr @ people that ask questions, then don't stick around long enough to get an answer  :(
<sivang> zopi : is this a laptop?
<sivang> zopi : if so, please tell me what brand
<brainchill> -exec "${APMD_BIN}" -- -P /etc/apm/apmd_proxy
<brainchill> that's the line that starts apmd so the /etc/apm bits are definitely the apmd configurations
<tom__> erm, are you supposed to install drivers for your graphics card with Ubuntu?
<tom__> because I just tried installing UT2K3 and.. wow
<hypa7ia> tom__: generally yes... what card do you have?
<tom__> Radeon 9200
<tom__> you think I should?
<tom__> because when I started the game, it looked like a giant mess
<tom__> then froze
<hypa7ia> yeah, cuz you don't have /any/ hw acceleration :-)
<hypa7ia> sudo apt-get install fglrx-drivers
<tom__> does apt-get mean get through synaptic btw?
<hypa7ia> orr rather, follow the howto
<hypa7ia> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<hypa7ia> synaptic is a frontend for apt-get :-)
<tom__> oh, can't just d/l off ATO's website then?
<tom__> *ATI
<hypa7ia> nah, the package is much easier
<tom__> kk
<hypa7ia> plus then synaptic / apt will do your updating for you :-)
<tom__> so before synaptic was around.. there was something similar to it?
<tom__> huh, there doesn't seem to be any drivers in the repositories>.<
<tom__> not for radeon anyways..
<hypa7ia> oh, you need to fic your apt sourcesthen
<hypa7ia> before there was synaptic, people used aptitude or just apt-get
<tom__> ahh, linux history ^^
<hypa7ia> aptitude is a curses program (text-based)
<tom__> hmmmm
<hypa7ia> and apt-get is just command line
<tom__> I see
* hypa7ia nods
* tom__ understands something, w00t :)
<hypa7ia> if i just have one thing to install i uually just use apt-get
<ions> should ubuntu mount all the harddrives in my system during install or is that something I have to do?
* hypa7ia is a total noob too, don't worry :-)
<hypa7ia> ions: you have to edit /etc/fstab i think
<hypa7ia> i had to anyway
<tom__> lol, stab
<tom__> hehe, you know more than me at least
<ions> ahh ok
<ions> I thought they were automatically mounted :\
<tom__> so, how can I change my sources?
<tom__> besides usingh the repositories that are there by default
<hypa7ia> well, you can jsust edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tom__> ahh, I C
<tom__> and where is that?
<hypa7ia> i think for fglrx you jsut need to add....
<hypa7ia> restircted
<hypa7ia> erl
<hypa7ia> errk restricted
<hypa7ia> canna spell!
<tom__> ehehe
<tom__> well taht;s fine
<tom__> I can't use linux that even worse
<ions> bluefish isn't in synaptic?!
<tom__> bluefish??
<hypa7ia> heh, i've only beenusing it for a month man
<hypa7ia> ions: i think it
<tom__> ahhhh
<hypa7ia> errr
<ions> html editor dealie
<hypa7ia> i think it;s n universe ions
* tom__ has given up hope of installing new video driver U_U;
<tom__> argh!!
<hypa7ia> noooo
<hypa7ia> it's there, i just went through this thois morning :-)
* hypa7ia has a radeon too
<lance> tom_ apt-cache search fgl
<lance> then you will find the name of the package you need to install for the ati
<hypa7ia> he needs to edit his sources tho
<tom__> have no idea how to use apt-get though
<ions> crap, I gotta get Gentoo back on here ASAP
<calvin> hi , does anyone know if the package MONODEVELOP is still avail on ubuntu.archives ?? i find all the other mono packages but not the IDE ?????
<ions> oops ^ wrong room
<hypa7ia> cali recall seeing it in universe
<jdub> ions: bluefish is in universe.
<hypa7ia> haha nice one ions
<lance> should already be in there if he has warty
<hypa7ia> not the proprietary driver lance
<tom__> well, all the supositories are selected
<ions> heh I like Ubuntu very much - I meant nothing by that really :)
<tom__> erm, repositories
* ions has been using Gentoo for over a year
<calvin> i unchecked the # to get the ubuntu universe pkg's but monodevelop is missing !!! any ideas ?
<lance> we are taling about the same driver
<hypa7ia> maybe you need multiverse :-)
<jdub> calvin: monodevelop is available in tseng's repository - see the wiki
<tom__> er, you sure I don't need proprietary?
<calvin> tx jdub .. is that the same repository as the eclipse stuff ?
<jdub> no
<tseng> ive gained the awful title of "breakmyubuntu"
<tseng> on the wiki
<jdub> tseng: ugh.
<tseng> ya =/
<hypa7ia> tom__: yes, that's is
<hypa7ia> err it
<tom__> so it IS then, right?
<calvin> tseng .. hahah .. so shall i try ya repository 4 monodevelop ? .. without breaking my setup ?
<tseng> calvin: it wont break anything
<jdub> tseng: you're welcome to fix that
<tseng> there is an upstream bug in monodevelop
<lance> tom_ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=Radeon
* tom__ curses windows for making him go all soft :'(
<tseng> but nothing serious
<calvin> tseng .. erm .. i will log this # incase  i need my laywer 2 sue u :) ..tx anyways
<hypa7ia> tom__: msg me, we'll get the sources thing figgered out
<lance> this is a really good HOWTO telling you exactyl what you need to do to install the drivers.
<hypa7ia> it doesn't tell you where they are tho, lance.  i already sent him there
<tom__> mes? like, query?
<tom__> *msg
<logan2048> I am trying to get a CNet Pro200 ethernet card to work in Ubuntu..  tried modprobe dmfe, but didn't work.  Anyone have any ideas?
<lance> hypa7ia, tom_ the packages are there in the defaul, standard apt.sources with warty
<calvin> tseng .. is ya repository the : www.getsweaaa.com one ?
<hypa7ia> lance then why is a search in synaptics not turning them up for him?  and also why fdo they not have the little ubuntu circile in my synaptics?
<lance> I can search my synaptic, and apt-cache search flgx and I find them.  I have not touched my apt.sources
<hypa7ia> flgx != fglrx
<lance> hypa7ia are you sure about that?
<hypa7ia> pretty sure
<lance> one tricky thing about synaptic is how it searches.  I search for radeon as a name will not find anything, but with radeon in the description will find something
<hypa7ia> this is the ATI binary driver we're talking about
<lance> yeah, the ATI binary driver for the Radeon cards, fglrx-control, fglrx-driver
<hypa7ia> yup
<HcE> does the control work now?
<tom__> so then, should I search for that?
<hypa7ia> in my synaptics it is in restricted
<tom__> instead of "radeon"?
<HcE> <-- ATI user for ~1 year
<lance> yes, search for fglrx as the name, or as radeon in the description
<desp> sigh
<tom__> ok
<tom__> got 3 result under
<tom__> fglrs
<tom__> *x
<jdub> anyone on a laptop,
<jdub> grep -h voltage /proc/acpi/battery/BAT*/state
<lance> the fglrx-driver, when you select it, tells you that it is the video drivers for the ATI
<jdub> paste please :)
<b_e_n_z> present voltage:         11340 mV
<hypa7ia> jdub: i get nada
<tom__> K lance, downloading
<Phr0stByte> Can any1 tell me how to shutdown x?
<hypa7ia> but my dsdt is broken and i neet to patch the kernel
<tom__> a bit sluggish for some reason
<hypa7ia> or so they say at http://m6n.ath.cx/
<jdub> b_e_n_z: what kinda laptop?
<desp> Phr0stByte: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<b_e_n_z> jdub: toshiba satellite 1415-S105
<lance> tom_ have you already read the HOWTO?  would be a good idea to read it while you are waiting for the download
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Phr0stByte> desp: no - that shuts it down for a sec, then throws the gdm logon scrren at me
<tom__> installed it
<tom__> OK, I'm gonna go test these drivers now
<Phr0stByte> LinucJones: thanx
<tom__> nvm, apparently there is more
<tom__> ehehe
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, ;)
<desp> aha
<Phr0stByte> LinucJones: nVidia update =)
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, good man :D
<SmokingFire> does soundjuicer also submit to freedb?
<SmokingFire> freecddb
<jdub> SmokingFire: it uses musicbrainz
<logan2048> does anyone have experience with getting the dmfe \ Cnet Pro200 Nic to work?  I'm really stuck on this.
<SmokingFire> jdub: thats cool but does it submit also to it? I have some cds that are not reconized. I want to add them.
<LinuxJones> logan2048, is the module loaded already ?
<jdub> SmokingFire: no
<SmokingFire> jdub: that sucks, well will see if I can submit them another way.
<logan2048> LinuxJones, yeah, it seems to be.  It says it's loaded when the system boots up, but I'm ignorant of a sure way of checking.
<jacob> The JAva platform that comes with Ubuntu is a purely non-sun implementation (GCJ) right ?
<LinuxJones> logan2048, lsmod | grep modulename
<jdub> SmokingFire: musicbrainz doesn't work the same way that freeddb does
<chibifs> grrr <,<
<jdub> jacob: there's not a lot of java at all
<chibifs> Smart Boot Manager isn't picking up my cdrom drive ;.;
<logan2048> I get dmfe 18844 0 and the next line crc32 4608 2 dmfe,tulip
<jacob> jdub, okay, but I can compile and run even Swing based apps, so it seems like theres a lot... Just wondering how well GCJ performs compared to Suns own implementation
<LinuxJones> logan2048, ok the module is loaded, is the card listed in >> Computer >> System Config >> Networking ?
<logan2048> Yeah, it's listred, but when one goes to Activate it, the checkmark comes up for about three seconds then disappears.
<SmokingFire> anyone has isntalled gparted?
<stodge> Ok I'm confused. I'm trying to install the QT includes. Synaptic shows libqt3c102 as being installed, but it only shows libqt3-dev for the dev package. Are these the same version of QT?
<SmokingFire> I'm trying to install the package gparted_0.0.6-1ubuntu25_i386.deb that I downloaded from gparted site with "dpkg -i gparted_0.0.6-1ubuntu25_i386.deb" but I get error messages
<SmokingFire> with sudo off course
<spiv> jdub: I don't have BAT*, I have C138 and C139...
<hypa7ia> SmokingFire: missing deps?
<jmhodges> hm..
<jdub> spiv: got present voltage values?
<SmokingFire> hypa7ia: thought so but
<SmokingFire> the error is: gparted depends on libparted1.6-12 (>= 1.6.0); however:
<SmokingFire>   Package libparted1.6-12 is not installed.
<jmhodges> does anyone know if its a simple task to rotate the screen of an X session (and perhaps even a linux console?)
<jmhodges> i doubt it is on the latter..
<spiv> jdub: $ grep -h voltage /proc/acpi/battery/C13*/state
<spiv> present voltage:         12494 mV
<SmokingFire> but libparted1.6.0 is installed and also liparted-dev
<jdub> jmhodges: xrandr
<jdub> spiv: ta
<jmhodges> jdub: ah, of course, im so forgetful
<hypa7ia> SmokingFire: is it maybe not recent enough?
<SmokingFire> should have 1.6.12 then?
<logan2048> LinuxJones, any idea why this activation setting isn't working correctly?
<SmokingFire> but the error says bigger then or equal to 1.6.0
<LinuxJones> logan2048, is the card listed in >> Computer >> System Config >> Networking ?
<Billox> hello
<Billox> I have a problem with ubuntu X server, I can't get it to go above 1024x768
<logan2048> LinuxJones, yes it is; when I go to activate it, it stays checked for three seconds and then unactivates.
<b_e_n_z> Billox: check /etc/X11/XF86Config
<Billox> I created a new XF86Config
<Billox> and that didnt start at all
<LinuxJones> logan2048, under properties is the device set correctly. (ie dhcp or static ip addressing)
<Billox> then I replaced it the old one that I had backed up
<Billox> and now I only get 640x480
<Billox> Ive no idea what is going on :)
<hypa7ia> SmokingFire: i don't know, i told you all i could think of :-/
<SmokingFire> hypa7ia: ok thanks
<logan2048> LinuxJones, I have tried it both ways, neither seem to work, though either should.
<mroth> has anyone managed to do an in-place install over debian sarge without causing massive havoc in the universe?
<LinuxJones> logan2048, you have 2 network cards in that machine ?
<lance> mroth what would the point of that be?
<logan2048> LinuxJones: No, only one.
<b_e_n_z> Billox: how did you create it
<Billox> using xf86config
<mroth> lance: switching from debian to ubuntu without a full reinstall
<Billox> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<LinuxJones> logan2048, it is connected to a router I would assume :)
<Billox> but that wouldnt write out the file for some reason
<hypa7ia> mroth: i don't think so
<Xenguy> hey folks - currently clearing data on an old 8Gb HD to try a test install of Ubuntu.  Question: does Ubuntu install a firewall by default at all?  More generally, I'm wondering if Ubuntu does any 'security-oriented' setup for a fresh install that, say, Debian does not?
<Billox> Im using an intel i740 card and a hitachi CM811plus 21" screen
<carlos> Xenguy: the default setup is "all ports closed"
<logan2048> LinuxJones, it is connected (wired) to a Linksys WRT54G, wireless access point and router. heh.
<Xenguy> carlos: so far so good :-)
<yann__> carlos: well smtp is open by default as i noticed
<lance> mroth, make backups of your config files and give it a shot.  but you can bet on something being broken
<LinuxJones> logan2048, does ifconfig -a list your card ?
<SmokingFire> what does it mean when ./configure can't find install.sh or install-sh but its right there under its nose?
<b_e_n_z> carlos: you mean iptables close all the ports?
<carlos> yann__: not sure about smtp, but the usual is listen only in loopback device
<logan2048> LinuxJones, it lists eth0, which is supposed to be the card..
<carlos> b_e_n_z: no
<b_e_n_z> so there's no firewall on a default install
<yann__> carlos: how can i find that out? it answered to an nmap -P0 localhost
<logan2048> LinuxJones, when I go to Computer > System Config > Device Manager, it is listed there as well.
<GnuHippy> is x.org out yet?
<LinuxJones> logan2048, ok you need to make sure that the card is set up to use dhcp (don't activate the card just click ok)
<carlos> netstat -a should show you the ports open and also the current connections
<spiv> jdub: fwiw, from Mary's laptop: present voltage:         12089 mV
<b_e_n_z> GnuHippy: yea i am using it on a different distro
<yann__> just did an nmap from a different box, all ports are close
<yann__> de
<logan2048> LinuxJones, okay...
<andril> hello all
<stuNNed> what is the best firewall solution for ubuntu?
<GnuHippy> do you have .debs of it?
<andril>  I need help with sound
<LinuxJones> logan2048, when you've done that do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<andril> Just installed "Audio Excel 6 channel PCI Sound card"
<Xenguy> stuNNed: as a debian user (getting ready to try Ubuntu) I have found 'shorewall' to work very well
<andril> c-media 8738 to be exact  - any help?
<Xenguy> stuNNed: I assume that 'shorewall' is apt-get'able with Ubuntu also
<logan2048> LinuxJones, okay, I left the networking dialog, and did the networking restart commant..  came back with ok on ip spoofing protection and network interfaces.
<stuNNed> Xenguy, ok thanks
<LinuxJones> logan2048, ok fire up firefox and see if it works
<Xenguy> stuNNed: yw - there are other approaches too of course (I'm open to suggestions myself :-)
<Billox> can anyone tell me what program and/or files control the gnome-display-properties applet?
<logan2048> LinuxJones, hrrm..  it just sits there trying to resolve the host.. but it doesn't come back with a cannot be found message immediately like it did.
<LinuxJones> logan2048, in console ping cnet.com
<logan2048> LinuxJones, unknown host..
<stuNNed> Xenguy, have used shorewall before and found it fairly easy to set up, from what i understand, something like firestarter creates a bunch of redundant rulesets.
<logan2048> LinuxJones, scratch that, I misunderstood one of your instructions.
<LinuxJones> logan2048, ok well I am out of ideas :)
<logan2048> LinuxJones, okay, I'm re-doing the network restart..  and it's doing a DHCPDISCOVER and not having success.
<ben_> if i were to edit apmd_proxy, would it get overwritten when/if the apmd is upgraded?
<Xenguy> stuNNed: I haven't tried firestarter myself, but I have heard of it
<stuNNed> Xenguy, yes, shorewall is available with ubuntu, in warty/main repo
#ubuntu 2004-11-18
<Matt|> logan2048, can you ping an ip address?
<andril> Any helpers with sound issues here - Just installed C-Media 8738 Soundcard
<Xenguy> stuNNed: cool
<logan2048> LinuxJones, it's trying to do the dhcpdiscover on 255.255.255.255, is that normal?
<Xenguy> stuNNed: if warty is based on debian 'sid', then that makes sense
<logan2048> Matt|, no.  network unreachable.
<LinuxJones> logan2048,  ifconfig -a | grep inet
<LinuxJones> logan2048,  what's the output of that command
* Xenguy clears more data from the target HD...
<logan2048> LinuxJones, two inet6 entries, and "inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0"
<LinuxJones> logan2048,  that must be the wrong module for your network card
<Matt|> what type of net card is it?
<tom_> lance, you still there?
<logan2048> It's a Cnet Pro200..
<Matt|> what sort is that?
<Matt|> wired?
<Matt|> build in?
<logan2048> LinuxJones, when I downloaded the drivers from the distributor, it came with the dmfe stuff (from 2001).  someone here told me to use the modprobe to add it since it's common or whatever.
<logan2048> Matt, it's a pci 10/100 wired nic.
<Matt|> ok
<Dre[A] mcatcher> say a question, i left my computer running ubuntu for a whyle and now i return but there's just a black screen with a flikkering whyte underscore lighting up
<Dre[A] mcatcher> how would i return to my desktop?
<jps> hi all. i'm on ubuntu on a pentium m laptop, and alsa seems to think my integrated speakers are headphones (and the sound quality is quite low). have you heard of anyone else having this problem?
<Matt|> Dre[A] mcatcher, it's not the screensaver?
<Dre[A] mcatcher> no
<Dre[A] mcatcher> cause nothing happens when i press a button
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> have you tried pressing the up or down keys or the return button?
<Dre[A] mcatcher> its like when you boot, a whyte underscore on a totaly black screen
<Dre[A] mcatcher> i know it didnt cut out cause my irssi is still running on other server
<wm_eddie> damn, tseng's ubuntu mono repository is too old.
<diesel> Hi.  I just installed Ubuntu.  Everything looks good except there is a black X in the middle of my screen.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<wm_eddie> diesel: I've heard of this before.
<logan2048> Matt|, any idea what I could do with this thing?
<LinuxJones> diesel,  >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/hwcursor
<Matt|> logan2048, fraid not much. I'm surprised it isn't supported out of the box
<icu> has anyone had any trouble with their system freezing when you close the lid?
<Matt|> logan2048, the key is that the light will come on when you insert the correct module
<LinuxJones> logan2048, it sounds like a problem with your network, maybe a bad cable or router needs some tweaking
<logan2048> Matt|, the light on the nic?
<Matt|> logan2048, yes
<Matt|> icu, laptop?
<icu> Matt|: yes, dell 600m
<logan2048> LinuxJones, It worked fine with Fedora Core 2 and 3 (test3) this afternoon.
<diesel> LinuxJones, thank you!
<Dre[A] mcatcher> matt, any suggestions what could be up as i cant figure out how to get back to my screen?
<Matt|> icu, does it come back up when you lift up the lid?
<ions> why is Synaptic asking me to insert the Warty disc when I try and install something?
<BigNastyKid909> does anyone know the command to run any file...e.g.: .png, .jpeg in the terminal??
<Matt|> Dre[A] mcatcher, fraid not
<Matt|> Dre[A] mcatcher, maybe you could kill the Xserver
<Dre[A] mcatcher> dammit, it happens all the time
<icu> Matt|: no the problem is that it freezes entirely and I have to hold down the powerbutton to kill it
<tmartin> hey all
<tom_> have a problem regarding my video card ppls, just installed the drivers and ran UT2K3 to test it..
<logan2048> Matt|, the light on the nic is on.. heh.
<Dre[A] mcatcher> i cant do anything, there is no commandprompt
<tom_> keep getting error in my console saying
<Matt|> logan2048, ok module is correct
<tom_> fcntl: Operation not permitted
<tom_> fcntl: Operation not permitted
<tom_> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<tom_> History:
<Todd_MA_1975> ions: because you have the cdrom listed as a repository
<tom_> Exiting due to error
<Matt|> icu, you can remove the script which makes it blank when you close the lid
<tmartin> does anyone know of program that allows me to run xwindows apps on a remote machine
<ions> in sources.list?
<icu> Matt|: I did and it still freezes
<tmartin> something that would allow me to catch the X windows calls through an ssh shell or something
<Todd_MA_1975> ions: yes
<LinuxJones> Tom_, did you make the changes to /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
<Matt|> icu, you removed /etc/acpi/events/whatever?
<icu> ya
<Matt|> damn
<ions> well I am looking at that file now and I don't see that listed
<diesel> One more question:  I was not asked for the root password upon setup, how do I create the root user with the password that I want?
<Matt|> diesel, you don't need a root user
<LinuxJones> tmartin, vino, tightvnc
<Matt|> diesel, you can use the sudo command to get root privileges with your first user account
<tom_> LinuxJones, I think so
<icu> Matt|: i'm guessing it's a bug in acpid
<tom_> i should probable check though
<Matt|> icu, i guess so too: it is full of bugs
<BigNastyKid909> diesel: run the root terminal, type in passwd to change password
<icu> Matt|: I didn't have it with mainline debian unstable though
<diesel> hmm, no root user.  that is strange
<Matt|> icu, acpi is not working properly on my computer
<LinuxJones> diesel, the root account is locked by default, use sudo instead and typr your user password
<Todd_MA_1975> ions: Do you see it listed in Synaptic under settings repsoitories?
<merlin0> hello
<Kal_Zakath> diesel : if you want to su in a term, just sudo -s
<merlin0> what is prelink?
<Matt|> icu, i have never had it before on other distros either
<LinuxJones> Tom_, cat  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 | grep nv
<ions> ahh thanks! Todd_MA_1975
<Matt|> icu, have a look for the bug and if there isn't one then file it!
<LinuxJones> Tom_, it needs to return nvidia
<mirak> I have a sound problem
<mirak> I have no sound
<tom_> LinuxJones, this is an ATI card though
<icu> i searched for lid and there wasn't anything
<Matt|> icu, ok
<merlin0> mirak: you hardware is know working in linux?
<mirak> I have sound already, but it dispaeated
<LinuxJones> Tom_, oh sorry
<icu> Matt|:  i'll remove acpid and see if that fixes it
<Todd_MA_1975>  ions: It is safe to remove if you want - then it will donwload from Ubuntu.  It is also the very first line in the sources.list which is easy to miss
<LinuxJones> Tom_, that won't work then will it ;P
<icu> Matt|: i'll shut it down
<mirak> merlin0: yes, it was working not later than 3 hours
<tom_> LinuxJones, hehe, probalby not ^^
<Matt|> icu, there seem to be a couple of acpi services in ubuntu: i don't understand how it works
<tom_> LinuxJones, radeon 9200, is there a command I can type in to check?
<LinuxJones> Tom_, lsmod
<andril> sound issue here too
<logan2048> Matt|, if that's the right module for my nic, theres still hope, right? ;)
<tom_> LinuxJones, just type that in?
<Matt|> logan2048, yu[
<Matt|> logan2048, network must be set up wrong
<Matt|> which devices have you got in "ifconfig -a"?
<ions> Now when I open Synaptic I get this error: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open(11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tom_> LinuxJones, K, list of random things
<LinuxJones> Tom_, yes and look for the fglrx (or whatever it is)
<Matt|> ions, that is when you are (a) already using the database, i.e. from a terminal, or (b) are not root
<yann__> how do i install a debian src package (java-virtual-machine-dummy) as described in the java for ppc howto?
<LinuxJones> Tom_, I don't have an ATI card so I don't know the module name exactly
<Matt|> does anyone recognise this error message: ** (process:3912): CRITICAL **: file eggdesktopentries.c: line 2223 (egg_desktop_entries_add_group): assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<logan2048> Matt|, eth0, lo, sit0
<Matt|> ok
<tom_> LinuxJones, line says fglrx                 207876  0
<Matt|> logan2048, set up your network using the network-admin program
<Matt|> logan2048, you are using x right?
<logan2048> Matt|, yeah..
<Matt|> k
<andril> C-Media 8736 Sound Card Issues - any help?
<Matt|> sorry andril :(
<LinuxJones> Tom_, maybe it's a problem with the game and this version of x-server. Best to check google with the error you posted earlier.
<andril> Matt|: is it that bad?
<Matt|> andril, it means I can't help: I don't know anything about sound
<tom_> LinuxJones,  thatr reminds me: ther is another error I just started getting
<Matt|> sorry
<logan2048> Matt|, this is what I have been using..  that and playing with /etc/network/interfaces..  neither seem to work.
<ions> Matt|: that was the problem (I had a Synaptic instance open) ty
<tom_> LinuxJones,  when i try to open screen resolution changer, I get:
<Matt|> logan2048, oh sorry: i came in midway through your problem i guess
<Matt|> logan2048, you have a router?
<tom_> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<logan2048> Matt|, thats fine.  :)  Yeah, a Linksys router/AP
<andril> brb
<Matt|> can you ping it?
<LinuxJones> tom_, the resolutions are not in your x-server config file.
<logan2048> Matt|, host unreachable.
<tom_> LinuxJones, is there some way i can fix that
<icu> Matt|: Apparently not a acpid bug as it still died after I had shutdown the daemon
<Matt|> icu, check for any oter daemons called acpi ;)
<tom_> LinuxJones, only started getting this one after installing the driver
<Matt|> logan2048, oh dear
<Matt|> logan2048, you are using dhcp?
<LinuxJones> tom_, read the top of /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 about making manual changes to the file. After doing what it says >> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<logan2048> Matt|, at the moment I have it statically setup..  but I don't care either way..  when I use DHCP it can't find a dchp offer
<icu> Matt|: there's [kacpid] 
<tom_> LinuxJones, how can I read it?
<tom_> LinuxJones, ohh, I see
<Matt|> icu, acpi-support?
<tom_> LinuxJones, whoops ^^
<LinuxJones> tom_, heh
<Matt|> logan2048, :(
<Matt|> logan2048, your router has gone down briefly you think?
* LinuxJones is on a smoke break
<mirak> help
<logan2048> Matt|, nope.. using it with this computer..  and the system ubuntu is on now worked fine with Fedora 2 today..
<mirak> I really don't know what I must do to get the sound back
<Matt|> logan2048, what were you using to obtain dhcp offer?
<Matt|> dhclient?
<logan2048> Matt|, it looks for dhcp on 255.255.255.255, is this normal?  cause I know that's not where the dhcp should be, and if I can change that/specify that, it might help.
<Matt|> logan2048, give it a try
<tom_> LinuxJones, so, do I just run those three commands then?
<tom_> cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.custom
<tom_> #   md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 >/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<tom_> #   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<logan2048> Matt|, it was automated in the network restart stuff.  - how would I specify the dhcp sever location?
<Matt|> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<logan2048> hrrm. okay.
<encryptio> APT Question: Is there a way to delete the package lists? Or, re-get the entire listing?
<Matt|> encryptio, press the refresh button?
<Matt|> apt-get update?
<Matt|> hey where has /etc/network/interfaces gone in hoary?
<encryptio> Not apt-get update, the opposite (kind of). I want to delete the files, like i never got the list.
<Matt|> oh it is still there sorry
<Matt|> encryptio, sorry dunno
<Matt|> encryptio, why do you want to do that?
<kensai> where is the the grub splashscreen in the ubuntu artwork now?
<encryptio> Matt|, I want to try something. I have a hunch it'll change what packages are missing.
<robertj> is their new wallpaper available yet?
<robertj> October is so last month ;)
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> robertj, yup
<LinuxJones> tom_, yeah then you should be able go through and select more monitor resolutions
<robertj> is it not in hoary?
<Matt|> robertj, don't think so
<Todd_MA_1975>  robertj: IT's not in hoary yet....Theyhaven't figured out the "right" way to add it to hoary
<robertj> uh oh, this is a serious problem
<robertj> hrmm
<Matt|> lol
<encryptio> I've tried to install several packages, that I _know_ exist. Like grip, and parts of kde. Error Message: "E: Package grip has no installation candidate", and before that, "Package grip is not available, but is reffered to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source." I have universe set up.
<Dre[A] mcatcher> a question, i want both the flash and the java plugin for mozilla whats the package name so i can apt-get them?
<robertj> I need to learn more about apt-pinning-foo
<Todd_MA_1975> robertj: It is a nice picture...
<robertj> is it linked on the wiki anywhere?
<socomm> encryptio: you need to search for the actual package name for instance `apt-cache search grip | grep -i grip'
<LinuxJones> encryptio, did you apt-get update ?
<logan2048> Matt|, I don't know, maybe I didn't know what I thought I did. lol
<encryptio> socomm, it's not there. but in another installation, also up-to-date, it is there and installable.
<mirak> hey, plz help me or give me an hint, the device /dev/dsp doesn't work anymore, I don't know why
<Matt|> logan2048, huh?
<encryptio> mirak, are you part of the group "sound" or "audio"?
<LinuxJones> encryptio, are you using synaptic ?
<logan2048> Matt|, trying to get that DHCP to work.  I thought I could specify the location of the dhcp server, but I didn't know what I was doing.
<socomm> encryptio: have you edited  your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<encryptio> LinuxJones, i can, but i usually use dselect.
<mirak> enabl: 29(audio)
<mirak> yes
<encryptio> socomm, yes. to include main, security, and universe.
<LinuxJones> encryptio, I think you need to update the repoistory lists apt-get update
<socomm> encryptio: I'm guessing you've ran apt-get update too.
<encryptio> LinuxJones, socomm, I have.
<Dre[A] mcatcher> a question, i want both the flash and the java plugin for mozilla whats the package name so i can apt-get them?
<encryptio> many times.
<socomm> Interesting.
<LinuxJones> encryptio, I have grip available for install you must have messed up your sources.list entries
<encryptio> I've had this problem with every debian-based install in my history.
<encryptio> LinuxJones, http://interweb.us/~encryptio/sources.list.txt
<mirak> encryptio: anyother idea ?
<mirak> Dre[A] mcatcher: I am not sure there is a pacjage
<encryptio> mirak, sorry, that's the only one that I have. I've gotten around it with the grouping thing, but nothing else.
<Dre[A] mcatcher> mirak, do you know another way to get the plugins
<mirak> google
<Dre[A] mcatcher> cause internet without them is like a computer without os, useless
<Dre[A] mcatcher> i meant something more direct ^^
<mirak> sice it's not free no
<LinuxJones> encryptio, here is my list >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse
<socomm> encryptio: does apt update properly, IE: no errors?
<mirak> knoppix have a nice way to install flash though
<encryptio> Dre[A] mcatcher, try searching the forums. The java for mozilla is there, i'm thinking flash is too.
<encryptio> socomm, yep. it updates fine.
<mirak> Dre[A] mcatcher: java can't be redistributed
<Phr0stByte> Yeah! Updated nVidia drivers, Baby!!!
<Dre[A] mcatcher> k
<mirak> pfff
<mirak> I am a bit pissd
<Phr0stByte> ?
<mirak> pissed about the sound
<Phr0stByte> why?
<mirak> I have tried almost everything
<encryptio> what happens, exactly?
<mirak> I have sound before but now I don't
<mirak> esd won't start
<robertj> Okay here is a stumper
<mirak> it says that /dev/dsp is an unkown device
<robertj> open a terminal, run this game using sdl. No sound. Open a terminal. Run a command, any command, run the game, sound works
<mirak> /dev/dsp: No such device
<mirak> robertj: mmm what ?
<mirak> wich game ?
<robertj> mirak: wesnoth
<socomm> robertj: does sdl spit out an error like ( /dev/dsp in use)?
<mirak> scuse me I am playing gnometris
<mirak> lol
<mirak> I am kidding
<robertj> no audio device available
<mirak> I have this error
<mirak> robertj: wesnoth ?
<socomm> robertj: another application is probably using sound, whilst sdl cannot access /dev/dsp.
<robertj> socomm: but if I start the terminal and run ls and run the game it works fine
<socomm> robertj: hmm, you may want to report it as a bug to the wesnoth team.
<Matt|> robertj, that is awesome
<robertj> Matt: yeah, any command at all makes it work
<encryptio> i'll be back in a sec.. got to switch to wireless.
<Matt|> even a "command not found"?
<robertj> nope, command not found doesn't work
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> crazy
<icu> Matt|: It's a kernel bug cause I can did at the beginning of the bootup sequence as it says "loading ubuntu..." and it still freezes
<Matt|> icu, oh i c
<robertj> true, ls, whoami, all seem fine
<Matt|> icu, file it
<icu> Matt|: happens both with 386 and 686 kernels
<encryptio> anyone here ever fixed a workspace count error when running 3ddesktop?
<Matt|> icu, it is an error on their build i guess
<Matt|> icu, file it and it will be fixed quick
<icu> encryptio: yes go into the config file and enable "workspaces"
<robertj> do you think the mixer takes its hands off those devices or something?
<robertj> like "oohh someone needs to use this"
<icu> through what Matt|?
<Matt|> ubuntu bugzilla
<encryptio> icu: what config file?
<icu>  /etc/3ddesktop/3ddesktop.conf
<socomm> robertj: report the bug to the wesnoth team, but it is most likely that your audio is probably being usde by another process.
<robertj> I think it may have something to do with the "click" made from clicking the terminal window
<socomm> robertj: yeah probably a problem with esd.
<encryptio> icu: change what?
<socomm> robertj: I've done some programming with SDL and it will usually not get audio if another application, esd in this instance, is using the audio device.
<icu> encryptio: uncomment the line workspace   on
<robertj> socomm: I bet clicking the terminal icon and causing the"click" makes it happen again
<socomm> robertj: did you compile esd support into SDL/SDL_mixer?
<robertj> err takes the device back
<robertj> so: i'm using the stock config
<socomm> robertj: try disabling esd, that my help.
<yann__> has someone experience with mol (mac on linux), espacially how is the speed? is it worth it?
<robertj> killall esd did the job
<socomm> robertj: esd from gnome's start up, or add support for esd in your SDL's build.
<robertj> so it is esd conflicting
<socomm> robertj: well there you go :^)
<encryptio> icu: still only one workspace: "get property WIN_WORKSPACE failed - setting one" and then the same about WIN_WORKSPACE_COUNT
<robertj> I guess we should pretty please either debian upstream or ubuntu to do this
<robertj> but sdl is in universe
<socomm> robertj: did you install SDL from a binary package, or compile it yourself?
<robertj> from the package
<icu> encryptio: uncomment the emwh line aswell
<socomm> robertj: it probably is not compiled with esd support then. Try installing the esd `dev' package, and compiling SDL/SDL_mixer from scratch. That will allow SDL to utilize esd for sound.
<socomm> robertj: that or just kill esd whenever you wanna play an SDL game :^)
<robertj> btw, I killed esd and started it and now I don't have any sound in gnome
<robertj> does it need to run as user gdm or something?
<socomm> GNOME uses esd for sound.
<Dre[A] mcatcher> anyone mind helping me with the install of java on my machine, i coudnt find it in the thread on the forums
<encryptio> icu: thx, got it working now. had to set the texturesize too, my videocard isn't very good.
<socomm> robertj: you can just launch esd as a regular user.
<icu> encryptio: np, put something the wiki, had to figure this out myself
<robertj> socomm: didn't fix it
<socomm> Dre[A] mcatcher: install from SUN's website, that's how I installed. Oh  if you install from SUN don't forget to make all the proper links to your browser and /usr/bin directories.
<encryptio> icu: I will, once I get back from playing pool.
<socomm> robertj: you'll probably have to restart GNOME for esd to be lauched properly.
<robertj> brb
<Dre[A] mcatcher> socomm: there's a thread on the forums, im trying to follow it but i get an error
<Dre[A] mcatcher> when i try to move the files it says the files are not found
<socomm> Dre[A] mcatcher: you probably got the wrong path. You can just press tab to complete commands and paths.
<socomm> Dre[A] mcatcher: for instance type `ls /us' then press [TAB]  and it will automatically complete the command for you.
<robertj> okay, got the problem
<robertj> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-esd
<robertj> socomm: excuse my lazyness, but I'm err, lazy
<[ZACK] > hey, I would like to add more sources to my sources.list I would like the DEBIAN sources. Anyone have a list of them?
<Hoodster> Hi All
<robertj> Zack: try #debian
<[ZACK] > k
<robertj> how can I see all packages installed that suggest libsdl1.2debian-oss
<robertj> that's not a base package is it?
<robertj> so I guess one of these games suggested it
<Hoodster> I am trying to syn gnome-pilot with my Palm m505. I have tried /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1 but neither work. I have modprobe usbserial and modprobe visor, but neither work. dmesg indicates that the palm is detected. Not sure what else to do. Anyone have any tips?
<socomm> robertj: so does it work now?
<robertj> oky here is the skinny
<robertj> wesnoth, as does probably every other sdl game, depends on libsd1.2debian
<encryptio> Dre[A] mcatcher, there's a wiki piece on java: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<robertj> which depends on either libsdl1.2debian-oss, libsdl1.2debian-esd, libsdl1.2debian-arts, libsdl1.2debian-all, or libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<robertj> by default it installs libsdl1.2debian-oss
<mirak> there is no modconf in ubuntu ?
<socomm> robertj: so just get libsdl-esd.
<robertj> so if the ubuntu package is changed to provide libsdl1.2debian-esd instead of oss by default, then all sdl games become happy
<icu> Matt|: I submitted the bug. What's the response time on these things typically?
<robertj> I've already apt-get installed libsdl1.2-debian-esd and everything works
<socomm> Hooray!
<Matt|> icu, v quick
<andril> hello aain
<icu> Matt|: A day?
<andril> *again
<robertj> is esd staying the default with Ubuntu 2?
<Matt|> icu, when i submitted my bug, it was allocated real quick and i got some responses straight away. it isn't fixed yet tho :(
<mirak> icu: what is the bug ?
<Matt|> *my acpi bug
<andril> I have sound now - but not with Mulimedia apps - any help???????
<robertj> or will eventually gstreamer & gnome get pushed over to alsa backends?
<robertj> does Gnome even support any sinks besides esd?
<icu> mirak: Pressing the lid sensor on my dell 600m causes everything to freeze even when booting the kernel. Did not happen with pure debian.
<robertj> is it currently using gstreamer which goes to esdsink>
<andril> Matt|: how about you? I have sound now but not with sound apps
<socomm> robertj: don't think so. esd == gnome artsd == kde.
<mirak> robertj: you have sound problems too ?
<robertj> esd == dieing
<robertj> esd is on it's way out
<socomm> I think most multimedia apps have an option for which driver you want to use.
<robertj> is there any way to apply patchsets to universe packages?
<socomm> robertj: no, patches are applied to source files.
<tmartin> hi im trying to have a remote machine connect to mine so i can view it over x windows.  Ive set the DISPLAY env variable on the machine to my machine address but the remote machine still says it cant connect to an X Server.  Anyone know what im talking about?
<redemption> Hello
<robertj> socomm: its just a virtual package, it could probably be fixed by hand if policy permits it
<redemption> Anyone know where ubuntu's distribution of nautilus hides the scripts directory?
<robertj> okay this is tupid
<robertj> I need to file an upstream bug with debian
<robertj> libsdl1.2debian-all should be provided by libsdl1.2debian
<GnuHippy> DMA mode won't stay enabled on my drivers
<GnuHippy> drives**
<fissy> tmartin, are you doing X forwarding over ssh?
<socomm> GnuHippy: try adding a script to enable it on boot.
<[Siff] > how should i change permissions on a mounted partition? or can i get it to prompt me for a pass when i want to access it?
<redemption> Siff, could you change the permissions in fstab so the permissions will be set when you mount it?
<redemption> Anyone know where to put nautilus scripts with ubuntu?
<fissy> can't you just change the permissions of the folder the partition is mounted to?
<fissy> ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<redemption> thanks.
<redemption> fissy
<[Siff] > redemption: should i put it in fstab if i only need to access it tonight?
<redemption> siff, no probably not, in that case, are you able to change permission to the directory that the stuff is mounted to?
<redemption> fissy, That doesn't seem to work for me, any idea why?
<mirak> how do I enable oss ?
<cardador> redemption: make the scripts executable
<fissy> redemption, fairly sure
<redemption> ...ah... *sigh* I feel really stupid.
<socomm> mirak: you probably gotta load a module.
* chibifs taps his foot.
<redemption> Thanks cardador, fissy
<chibifs> I don't remember floppy disk drives being so... slow
<fissy> did making them executable do the job? i'd have thought it wouldn't matter since its run by interpreter
<redemption> I haven't tried yet, but I'm trying right now.
<tmartin> anyone know how i can configur xhost so i dont keep getting the msg "access control disable, clients can connect from any host"
<bur[n] er> tmartin: xhost+
<bur[n] er> uhh... that's supposed to be a plug
<redemption> yep, that worked.  the scripts just need to have the executable permission set.
<bur[n] er> plus even
<stuNNed> what samba tool does network-admin use?
<zenwhen> Kamion, I just wanted to give you Kudos on warty warthog being a great release and having fixed all the things I whined o you about a long while back.
<redemption> Cardador, fissy, once again, thanks.
<zenwhen> to*
<fissy> ok, i'll remember that redemption :D
<tmartin> after the + i put the remotes servers machien address?
<chibifs> I shall finish it... I shall have Ubuntu on my laptop if it takes me all month >.<;
<[Siff] > redemption: ugh, how do i do that from a console? only root has perms right now
<Matt|> what is the difference between flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree?
<socomm> Matt|: is there a description
<redemption> sudo chmod ugo+rw -R "name of directory"
<redemption> that should work Siff
<Matt|> socomm, yes but i don't understand it
<Matt|> plus, has anyone else had flash problems when going to hoary?
<socomm> what does flashplayer-mozilla description say?
<redemption> Siff, However, that will make everything in that directory readable and writable by everyone, until you reset the remissions, I believe.
<socomm> Matt|: no issues here.
<diesel> I have downloaded libdvdcss2 and w32codecs, yet totem still does not want to play DVDs?  Any suggestions.
<Matt|> Macromedia Flash Player
<Matt|> The Flash Player lets you experience animation and entertainment in your
<Matt|> Mozilla web browser.
<billytwowilly> Matt|,  got a webpage I can use to find out?;)
<Matt|> ok i have discovered the difference
<Matt|> Billytwowilly what do you want to find out?
<socomm> Matt|: flashplayer-mozilla is probably automated, where flashplayer-nonfree requires user intervention.
<billytwowilly> diesel, totem with gstreamer is a pile of garbage.. use mplayer or xine
<[Siff] > redemptionwould taking the last w out of the ugo+rw make it read-only?
<Matt|> socomm, yeah think so
<billytwowilly> Matt|, If flash is busted
<Matt|> socomm, i'll just reinstall flashplayer-mozilla
<Matt|> billytwowilly, oh. http://mdke.mine.nu
<socomm> Matt|: for what it's worth I installed flash by hand.
<Matt|> billytwowilly, clock applet on the left hand side
<Matt|> socomm, oh i c
<Matt|> socomm, maybe a better idea
<ys> how can i make my default mp3 player xmms?
<socomm> Matt|: maybe ...
<Matt|> socomm, the flashplayer-mozilla package is called ...-warty ;)
<Matt|> no sorry
<Matt|> woody
<redemption> Siff, yep
<socomm> Matt|: I don't have that package in my cache.
<billytwowilly> Matt|, works fine, except when I click on it it gets a bit messed up.
<Matt|> socomm, i'll just download it by hand
<[Siff] > redemption, I/O error... thanks so much anyway, lol
<socomm> Matt|: good luck.
<Matt|> socomm, what is the flashplayer for linux like atm? last time i used it it wasn't as good as in windows
<mirak> I about to throw ubuntu by the window
<Matt|> mirak, you keep saying your system is working then it buggers up
<Matt|> mirak, do you think the problem could be due to user-intervention ;p
<mirak> user interventions through synaptic or apt
<redemption> siff, hmmm, is the drive already mounted?
<mirak> it seems there is lot of broken deps
<[Siff] > redemption: i did 'mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb2 /mnt/winxp'
<socomm> Matt|: Don't know I haven't used Windows for several years now. But for my use, mostly flash movies/games,  it works perfectly.
<[Siff] > redemption: i can see it in nautilus, and get a properties window
<Matt|> socomm, i can't play some flash games v well they are a bit jerky
<redemption> ...Ah, you are trying to mount a ntfs filesystem.  are you trying to make it writable?
<redemption> That will be dificult.
<redemption> difficult
<Matt|> difficult = suicidal
<socomm> Matt|: probably your processor.
<[Siff] > haha, actually no, under no circumstances do i want to modify it
<Matt|> socomm, lol
<encryptio> does anyone know how to set keyboard shortcuts to run a command line program?
<[Siff] > just read it
<Billox> does anyone know if postfix's mail command can be used to send an attachment?
<Matt|> socomm, the flash games run faster than on windows, but much more jerky
<socomm> Matt|: have you tried lowering the quality?
<Matt|> socomm, is an idea
<redemption> it's already mounted, siff?
<Matt|> socomm, at the moment i have a problem with it tho
<Matt|> same as billytwowilly: the flash displays are jerky
<socomm> Matt|: you can try reporting as a bug to macromedia, though I doubt they'll care.
<Matt|> socomm, if you go to http://mdke.mine.nu, does the clock go screwy when you click on the screen or address bar
<Matt|> socomm, it is only since updating to hoary
<Matt|> socomm, must be firefox-0.10
<[Siff] > did i mount it wrong to be read-only?
<socomm> Matt|: let me check.
<[Siff] > redemption: i did 'mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb2 /mnt/winxp'
<Matt|> socomm, also try http://www.190.it
<socomm> Matt|: could not be found.
<Heisenberg> good afternoon, fellow ubuntuers: how do I prevent Ubuntu to revert to the default dns IP (192.168.1.1) even though I have saved the actual ones (again and again)...???
<redemption> Siff: yet, you can't read it?
<[Siff] > i mounted it from the root console
<Matt|> socomm, for me, when i click on the address bar, the flash movie blacks out and refills
<Heisenberg> ...and even edited resolv.conf?
<mirak> how can I force removing of OSS sound system ?
<Matt|> socomm, http://mdke.mine.nu is up i think!
<redemption> siff: try this "sudo chmod -R o+rx 'name of directory'"
<socomm> 190.it worrks fine here.
<Matt|> socomm, what v of firefox?
<socomm> Matt|: and mdke.mine.nu displays fine too.
<Heisenberg> after rebooting, that us...
<socomm> 0.9.3
<Heisenberg> er, is
<Matt|> socomm, damn you
<Matt|> the problem is only after going to hoary i said
<socomm> How do I upgrade?
<Matt|> anyone on hoary and has flash installed with their firefox browser?
<socomm> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Matt|> socomm, it is unstable
<Heisenberg> works here..
<[Siff] > chmod: `/mnt/winxp': Input/output error
<socomm> Matt|: hmmm.
<Matt|> Heisenberg, what works?
<socomm> [Siff] : ntfs?
<Heisenberg> er, sorry.. Matt, I have warty, not hoary..
<Matt|> >_>
<Heisenberg> still, can somebody please give me a hint why Ubuntu continues to use the wrong DNS after every new boot??
<keknehv> How do I stop gnome from opening everything in a new window?
<encryptio> allright, a 3ddesktop howto is now in the wiki. (by me).
<encryptio> now i'm gonna play pool.
<Matt|> encryptio, cool good work
<Matt|> keknehv, go to applications --> system tools --> configuration editor
<diesel> what are the sources to get mplayer for ubuntu?
<Matt|> keknehv, then go to apps --> nautilus --> preferences and change "always use browser" to true
<redemption> Siff: try unmounting the device then mounting it again with -o ro -t ntfs
<[Siff] > redemption: i did -t ntfs
<[Siff] > should i try -o ?
<redemption> siff: nvrmind that won't work.
<redemption> just a sec.
<Matt|> anyone on HOARY and has flash installed with their firefox browser?
<cardador> me
<Matt|> cardador, have you any problems with it?
<Matt|> cardador, try http://www.190.it : my problem is that when i click the address bar or minimise and then restore the window, the flash video blacks out and refills as the video proceeds
<cardador> Matt|: yes, some black images
<ions> how do I start ssh?
<Matt|> cardador, ok
<Matt|> ions, ssh
<Matt|> ions, followed by the address
<cardador> ions: or you can use nautilus
<Heisenberg> Matt, could you give me a hint regarding the DNS server issue?
<Matt|> Heisenberg, i would like to, but i suck at computers
<ions> yeah I can ssh out but when someone tries to ssh into my box it gets blocked
<Heisenberg> ah..
<Matt|> ions, you got an sshd server running?
<Matt|> cardador, what are we gonna do about these black images>
<ions> no - that's what I ned
<ions> *need
<Matt|> ions, ok
<Heisenberg> cheers,
<cardador> Matt|: dont know, i guess its a bug
<Matt|> cardador, i'm gonna file it against firefox
<cardador> Matt|: ok
<Matt|> :)
<Matt|> i love feeling like i'm playing a part
<cardador> Matt|: do you have a nvidia card?
<redemption> okay, Siff, try 'sudo mount -o umask=000 -t ntfs /dev/hdb2 /mnt/winxp'
<redemption> Siff: that should work.
<Matt|> cardador, nope
<Matt|> cardador, ATI, am running it in 2d atm
<mxpxpod> it there a way to easily switch over to gcc-3.4 for compiles?
<Matt|> mxpxpod, not really: you can run gcc-3.4 manually as a command
<mxpxpod> Matt|: ok
<ions> the connection is refused when my friend tries to ssh into my box yet I can ssh out
<ddaa> I added new configuration instruction for ThinkPad T42p on "https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops". Feedback (on the wiki page) welcome.
<kensai> My dvd-rom was not in the pc when I installed ubuntu If I connct it now will ubuntu recognize it and add it to /etc/fstab ?
<azeem> ions: the ssh server is disabled by default
<cardador> ions: try sudo apt-get install sshd
<redemption> Siff: that work?
<ions> E: Couldn't find package sshd
<azeem> openssh-server
<ions> :)
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, I get this error when I try to run nwn Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<azeem> Mojo_Jojo: that's a generic error
<Mojo_Jojo> oh...ok what causes it?
<azeem> anything could cause it I guess
<Matt|> cardador, i've submitted it as bug 3302, feel free to add
<shank_> why is the kernel cache'ing so much of the fs?
<[Siff] > umount: /mnt/winxp: device is busy
<[Siff] > umount: /mnt/winxp: device is busy
<shank_> its really degrading my performace
<Matt|> nite nite
<Mojo_Jojo> ok, how can I fix it so I can play nwn??
<shank_> oh nm
<redemption> mojo, the linux game faq deals with this.
<Mojo_Jojo> redemption, do you have a link?
<redemption> ... just a sec.
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<jdub> shank_: it's not degrading your performance.
<redemption> mojo, how'd you install nwn?
<shank_> jdub, i was looking at top on the wrong machine :-)
<redemption> mojo: http://icculus.org/lgfaq/
<Mojo_Jojo> using an installer a friend sent me
<Mojo_Jojo> thanks for the link
<jdub> shank_: regardless, that idea is wrong.
<legba> umm
<shank_> jdub, quick heckling me
<legba> anyone wanna walk me through using another kernel?
<jdub> pays to know how stuff works :)
<legba> can i simply download the k7 kernel and fix grub?
<shank_> jdub, your assuming i don't
<azeem> legba: install crosshurd from Debian unstable
<Mojo_Jojo> wow thats alot of links haha
<legba> hmm?
<legba> azeem how do i unmask the unstable packeages?
<jdub> shank_: "why is the kernel cache'ing so much of the fs? its really degrading my performace"
<legba> i'm quite new to debian sorry
<azeem> actually, perhaps crosshurd is in universe, dunno
<jdub> shank_: based on that, i thought i'd help you understand what's going on
<shank_> jdub, yes, cause i thought it was caching 410MB worth of shit on a 512mB laptop while swapping out 300mb of stuff
<legba> synaptic is quite nice i must admit
<Hikaru79> Are the ubuntu repositories down? o_O
<shank_> jdub, but as i said, i was looking at the wrong top
<[ZACK] > Hey, I just got Mplayer on CVS. I am left with a folder called "Main" I also have the FFMPG too. What should I do now?
<legba> hmm
<redemption> Mojo: that actually doesn't deal with the problem, sorry.
<legba> is there a default rootpass?
<BenZor> evening ubuntu people!
<legba> i don
<azeem> legba: no
<BenZor> legba- use "sudo"
<legba> wasn't asked for one during instal...
<redemption> mojo: are you in the directory you installed nwn to when you run nwn?
<housetier> [ZACK]  what do you want to do?
<legba> hmm
<BenZor> legba- your account has administrative privledges, just login as you and use sudo
<legba> odd.
<legba> is this a typical debian convention?
<[ZACK] > housetier i want to install Mplayer
<azeem> legba: not if you ran Mac OS X before
<azeem> legba: no
<Mojo_Jojo> redemption, yeah i'm running it strait from the directory
<legba> well it's an athlon - and yes i run osx too
<legba> this will be put on the g4 if things work out
<jdub> legba: it works the same way as osx (almost)
<housetier> [ZACK]  isnt that in one of the repositories? also I heard its easier to use the tarball than the cvs tree
<legba> and i do know sudo
<legba> :P
<legba> so where shall i go to find crosshurd?
<desp> legba: if you want root, you can just set the root password
<redemption> ...hmmm, I'm sorry Mojo, I don't think I know what's wrong. sorry.
<legba> desp sudo passwd?
<azeem> legba: you should try to go without a root password
<desp> sudo passwd root
<Mojo_Jojo> redemption, thats ok :)
<desp> I think
<desp> or just use sudo su
<legba> hmm
<azeem> legba: and do not worry about crosshurd, that was probably ill advice
<legba> well true enough i can't think of a reason to have root
<desp> azeem: you can fuck up your system quite thoroughly just using sudo
<socomm> `sudo -s' then `passwd' to change roots password.
<legba> thanks - would at least like to set it randomly
<socomm> desp: do you gotta specify root?
<azeem> legba: why?
<legba> umm
<socomm> azeem: security reasons maybe?
<jdub> legba: it's currently disabled, which is more secure than 'randomly set'
<legba> well presumably all ubuntu has same pass?
<desp> socomm: hm, I guess not...
<legba> ;)
<legba> ah thanks jdub
<jdub> legba: *disabled*
<legba> just what is crosshurd?
<legba> cross compilation?
<azeem> Description: Install a Debian system
<legba> heh
<legba> pretty sure i got onea those.
<azeem> the basic idea of crosshurd is to install another kernel (like BSD, or GNU/Hurd), which you asked for
<azeem> but I guess that wasn't *really* what you asked for
<Adrenal> whats the name of that app that shows weather and system details on the desktop?
<cardador> Adrenal: gdesklets
<Adrenal> how do i get it?
<cardador> Adrenal: install it with synaptic
<Adrenal> of course
<Adrenal> cheers
<[ZACK] > hey, i was trying to compile Mplayer and I got this error: zack@ubuntu ~/MPlayer-1.0pre5 $ /home/zack/MPlayer-1.0pre5/configure
<[ZACK] > Detected operating system: Linux
<[ZACK] > Detected host architecture: i386
<[ZACK] > Checking for cc version ... not found
<[ZACK] > Checking for gcc version ... not found
<[ZACK] > Checking for gcc-3.3 version ... not found
<[ZACK] > Checking for gcc-3.2 version ... not found
<[ZACK] > Checking for gcc-3.1 version ... not found
<[ZACK] > Checking for gcc3 version ... not found
<[ZACK] > Checking for gcc-3.0 version ... not found
<[ZACK] > Checking for cc version ... not found
<[ZACK] > *** Please downgrade/upgrade C compiler to version gcc-2.95.x or gcc-3.x! ***
<[ZACK] > You are not using a supported compiler. We do not have the time to make sure
<[ZACK] > everything works with compilers other than the ones we use.  Use either the
<[ZACK] > same compiler as we do, or use --disable-gcc-checking but DO *NOT* REPORT BUGS
<[ZACK] > unless you can reproduce them after recompiling with a 2.95.x or 3.x version!
<jdub> it is trying to tell you that you need to install a compiler
<[ZACK] > Note for gcc 2.96 users: Some versions of this compiler are known to miscompile
<[ZACK] > mplayer and lame (which is used for mencoder).  If you get compile errors,
<[ZACK] > first upgrade to the latest 2.96 release (minimum 2.96-85) and try again.
<aitrus> holy flood batman
<[ZACK] > If the problem still exists, try with gcc 3.x (or 2.95.x) *BEFORE* reporting
<[ZACK] > bugs!
<[ZACK] >         GCC 2.96 IS NOT AND WILL NOT BE SUPPORTED BY US !
<[ZACK] >     *** For details please read DOCS/HTML/en/users-vs-dev.html ***
<diesel> On the debian website there is an option to boot from a floppy and perform a net install.  Is that option available for Ubuntu?
<jdub> dude
<[ZACK] > Error: Bad gcc version
<jdub> please don't paste here
<[ZACK] > Check "configure.log" if you do not understand why it failed.
<[ZACK] > zack@ubuntu ~/MPlayer-1.0pre5 $
<jdub> it is trying to tell you that you need to install a compiler
<[ZACK] > ...... what should Ido?
<nomasteryoda> open new tab dude then do it that way
<housetier> [ZACK]  please don't do that again
<nomasteryoda> direct to one person
<jdub> [ZACK] : install mplayer from marillat's repository instead of building it
<mirak> hi
<jdub> [ZACK] : you don't have a compiler, and if you don't know that error means you don't have one, you should be using packages
<mirak> when I try to acces the sound mixer I got this error : No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<diesel> Lost in Zack's garbage, I asked:  Is there a Ubuntu net install option that I can start from a floppy?
<jdub> diesel: no
<diesel> damn!
<jdub> diesel: though you could do a minimal woody install, and upgrade (following the directions on the wiki)
<[ZACK] > sorry guys, I am new to IRC and I didnt know that would happen, i wont come back again, i promise. I just wanted some help
<aitrus> [ZACK] : don't run away with your tail between your legs.  live and learn.
<aitrus> [ZACK] : now you know.
<[ZACK] > sorry
<aitrus> [ZACK] : do you have  "build-essential" isntalled
<aitrus> doh
<mirak> gnome believes my mixer is my bttv card
<desp> I changed my text and background colors in gedit to white-on-black, but the text insertion point (cursor) remains black.  is this because gedit sucks, or because I missed something?
<jdub> mirak: i bet your kernel believed it first :)
<jdub> mirak: load your sound card's module in /etc/modules
<jdub> that ought to fix it
<mirak> the module is loaded
<mirak> I force loading in /etc/modules
<mirak> I mean it's already in it
<jdub> before your bttv module?
<mirak> I don't know about the before, but I think so
<diesel> jdub, that is probably what I will do.  thanks for the suggestion.
<Adrenal> i installed it, alongside some library thing
<Adrenal> and it won't start
<geKow> good evening (or so)
<Adrenal> anyone?
<Adrenal> i installed gdesklet, and it won't run
<VR^> i downloaded "warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent" from http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/ ... how can i check if the file is complete?
<niroht> your bittorrent program should tell you when the download is complete
<ben_> hi
<geKow> may I ask a newbie question?
<defendguin> geKow, NO
<geKow> ok
<VR^> niroht, it did. i just wanted to be sure it's complete
<niroht> VR^,  you can compair your .iso file to the .md5
<niroht> a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0  warty-release-install-i386.iso
<desp> hello!?
<desp> is it possible in gedit, the default Ubuntu editor, to have the cursor visible over a black background?
<LinuxJones> geKow, what is your question :P
<Hikaru79> I just installed the "3ddesktop" package... how do I activate it? ^^ ;;
<geKow> oh... I just installed ubuntu on my older laptop and it won't recognize my wifi card
<Adrenal> c'mon, anyone know why gdesklet won't run?
<LinuxJones> geKow, have a look here >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<legba> well looka this
<legba> synaptic just installed new kernel :)
<Hikaru79> =O
<Hikaru79> Synaptic can install new kernels?? >_>
* geKow looks
<housetier> did it run "lilo" too?
<housetier> ;)
<legba> yup :)
<legba> well grub anyhoo
<Adrenal> anyone at all?
<[ZACK] > Hey, you probably know me from a while ago for my flood. I have a question now. To install Mplayer I have to copy the codecs in a directory where it requires root responsibilitys. What is the command where I can create a new folder in usr/local/lib?
<Hikaru79> sudo
<Hikaru79> Just type 'sudo' and then the command
<legba> sudo mkdir usr/local/lib
<Hikaru79> And it'll ask you for the password, put it in
<BenZor> How do you start samba?
<Pizbit> [ZACK] : Why can't you just insall the w32codecs package?
<desp> Pizbit: is it available for PPC?
<Pizbit> No idea
<Pizbit> PPC = foreign to me:)
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<legba> hmm
<Mojo_Jojo> Hey, in UTGOTY it installer and runs but when I change the resoultion to 102x768 it doesnt look good at all :(
<[ZACK] > how do I add .dlls to a root responsibility folder?
<legba> 102x768 is quite low...
<Mojo_Jojo> it just fine for me...and it looks good on my monitor
<legba> i think you might be meaning 1024x768...
<[ZACK] > can someone awnser my question
<[ZACK] > please?
<Mojo_Jojo> legba, yeah thats it
<crimsun> [ZACK] : would you rephrase? It's unclear.
<[ZACK] > i need to add some files to a root folder.
<cardador> [ZACK] : what exactly do you want to add?
<[ZACK] > ALOT of dll files
<[ZACK] > codecs
<desp> so the cursor color is hardwired in gedit. jesus
<cardador> [ZACK] : use synaptic and install w32-codecs
<desp> I can't believe I'm the first person that'd want to have white text on a black background in an editor
<[ZACK] > i dont know what synaptic is
<crimsun> [ZACK] : are you using the Ubuntu distribution?
<legba> synaptic is in system menu
<cardador> [ZACK] : computer > syst config > synaptic
<[ZACK] > k
<legba> quite a nice app
<Pizbit> Don't think he has the marillat respository somehow.
<cardador> Pizbit: multiverse dont have it?
<Mojo_Jojo> this sucks one games wont play and another has shtty resolution haha what a night
<crimsun> I'm not even sure he's using Ubuntu.
<[ZACK] > i am
<Pizbit> cardador: Nah, tis marillat
<Pizbit> [ZACK] : Read this and add the marillat repository in synaptic, hit "reload" then install w32codecs http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<[ZACK] > how do I add it?
<[ZACK] > nvm
<niroht> why would gdm display my dualheads correctly, but once i log in X only displays 1 monitor correctly?
<legba> that was very helpful pizbit, thanks
<legba> it's a lot easier than with rpm-based distros
* Pizbit chuckles.
<legba> though i must say gentoo takes the cake here :P
<geKow> well... my card isn't listed in that page... its an RTL8180 based one
<Pizbit> legba: I agree, it's much nicer to spend several days waiting for a full usable system than following 2 minutes worth of instructions:)
<legba> desp you may want to try kwrite
<desp> in gnome?
<Pizbit> Enough of that though:)
<legba> pizbit hehe - yeah i know gentoo isn't for the impatient - sorry offtopic ;)
<legba> desp kwrite seems to run fine in gnome...
<legba> you could also try emacs
<desp> actually, I'm reading a vim tutorial now
<geKow> LinuxJones  my card isn't listed in that page... its an RTL8180 based one
<legba> hehe
<ben_> back
<legba> well i'm very biased here so i'll let you use vim.
<crimsun> vimtutor? :-)
<chemaja> i'm running a fresh ubuntu warty install, with an NVIDIA TNT 16MB card, using the 'nv' driver. I've just installed 'gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec' so that totem-gstreamer can play MPEG video. It works, but the video is *slightly* jerky. This wasn't the case when running FedoraCore2 on the same hardware, with the 'nv' driver. However, I *was* using the 'xine' backend. Has anyone else noticed similar problem with the gstreamer backend?
<mjr> I'd wager it's the gstreamer backend, it's only now being fixed to play video back properly
<mjr> recommend that you use totem-xine for now
<chemaja> mjr: ok, thanks.
<Pizbit> chemaja: If you want to use the xine backend you can get w32codecs from this link, if you enable universe you can switch to totem-xine  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chemaja> Pizbit: thanks.
<legba> hehe that link is quite usefull
<LinuxJones> geKow, >> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers.php?action=viewarticle&artid=286
<Pizbit> legba: It gets pasted, a lot.
<ben_> does anyone know how i can configure powernowd to scale back the cpu when running on battery?
<geKow> oh, thx a lot
<Pizbit> legba: It's still 1 per 1000 lines in my log file:) I noticed how often it showed up so I became interested in the ratio
<LinuxJones> geKow, ndiswrapper is installed by default I believe
<timello> evandro, fala bixo
<niroht> any thoughts on my dualhead gdm vs x problem ?
<legba> not a bad ratio... maybe add it to topic?
* geKow checks
<ben_> anyone?
<legba> niroht is the other monitor setup in gnome?
<Freedomzen> ok like ubuntu and do not wanna scratch it...but enemy-territory will not start I have started it from the console and it hangs on sound initialization has anyone seen this?
<legba> i've used things like xinerama to do that
<Pizbit> Freedomzen: killall -9 esd then run it
<Freedomzen> thx
<chemaja> ooh, totem-xine wants to remove 'ubuntu-desktop' (not that i mind losing the copyright or changelog) :)
<Pizbit> Probably a nicer way to stop esd but I don't care.
<Pizbit> chemaja: That's fine
<Freedomzen> heh I need my ET
<chemaja> Pizbit: yea i know... but it would scare the hell out of some noobs :)
<legba> lol
<Pizbit> chemaja: You have no idea...
<mjr> chemaja, it has :)
<niroht> legba, setup how? i've tried fireglcontrol, and modifying XF*4 in /etc/X11 ... havn't done anything with xinerama, unsure what it is exactly
<legba> that kinda bugs me :P
<legba> you have a firegl?
<chemaja> Pizbit: so I'm guessing 'ubuntu-desktop' is useful if you want to revert to a semi-clean ubundu intstall..
<legba> xinerama is a fancy pants way to display on multiple monitors
<chemaja> i'm also guessing noone has used it for that purpose
<niroht> i don't think so, but the wiki (or somewhere) said you can use it to control how the monitors act, has no effect it seems tho
<legba> ah wel if you don't have a firegl i'd leave that alone ;)
<niroht> legba, how would i setup the 2nd one in gnome, other then in XFConfig-4
<legba> they tend to be expensive cards - which is why i asked.
<niroht> right
<legba> apt-get xinerama
<ben_> ...
<evandro> timello, fala capitao
<legba> err
<[ZACK] > is there anyway to get root without sudo?
<legba> synaptic :P
<ben_> can anyone help me?
<legba> zack what you need root for?
<chemaja> [ZACK] : i think 'sudo -s' is what you're after
<[ZACK] > thanks :)
<Freedomzen> [ZACK] , or sudo passwd
<Freedomzen> new password
<Freedomzen> then su
<Freedomzen> :/
<Pizbit> chemaja: Well, if you dis-upgrade to hoary(not now, but when it's released) it will come into effect since they'll have added some dependencies too it which means you wont get some new stuff, but you can just install it again then then reinstall totem-xine after the upgrade:)
<chemaja> [ZACK] : beware the subtle differences in the environment as compared to a full 'su -' login
<[ZACK] > ok
<Freedomzen> Pizbit, that worked great btw thx
<niroht> legba, it is 'xinerama' right? apt-get/synaptic cant find it
<Freedomzen> pbwebing it now
<chemaja> Pizbit: ok, but would NOT installing 'ubuntu-desktop' and dist-upgrading leave your system in an inconsistent state?
<Pizbit> Probably not I reckon:)
<[ZACK] > OK, how do I OPEN a folder as root.
<chemaja> Pizbit: i'm guessing it wouldn't break anything, but it might cause many Ubuntu installations to eventually deviate from the intended Ubuntu upgrade path. Maybe not with Hoary, but with the next release down the track (ie. if more than one dist-upgrade is done without 'ubuntu-desktop')
* Pizbit nods.
<cardador> [ZACK] : its easier if you explain what you want to do
<chemaja> [ZACK] : you mean in Nautilus, right
* Se7h SIC
<Se7h> sorry
* chemaja would like to thank mjr & Pizbit for the totem-xine tip: video is now running smoothly.
<mjr> shure
<Pizbit> NP:)
* chemaja feels the need to document this online somewhere... maybe the wiki... maybe its already there!! 
<mitochondyu> need help with xine....
<mjr> a shame, really, that it's necessary; I hope gstreamer gets polished up soon, it's clearly the Way To Go otherwise ;)
<mitochondyu> when i use full screen video seem pixelated
<Pizbit> mitochondyu: Poor quality video?
<mitochondyu> :((
<mitochondyu> yupe
<Pizbit> There you go...
<mitochondyu> i use regular xine-gui
<mitochondyu> using radeon 9700pro
<mitochondyu> xv as video driver
<mitochondyu> tryed others still the same
<ben_> i need to know how to scale back the cpu
<linuxalien> Hiya Chuck, it's me Joe
<nonmon> i need to know how to install the nvidia driver init 3 doesnt work
<linuxalien> Is it possible to switch to command line (without X) in Ubuntu by typing "init 3" as root? Or do you have to do it another way?
<crimsun> nonmon: did you install the restricted modules package?
<Pizbit> linuxalien: Open a terminal?
<mjr> linuxalien, don't know about that, but changing init levels is unnecessary; /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pizbit> Er, what exactly do you want?
<nonmon> how do i do that... i just installed it today
<linuxalien> Pizbit: I think mjr gave me the answer. :)
<linuxalien> mjr: Thanks!
<crimsun> nonmon: which kernel are you using? `uname -r`
<mjr> (of course, if you just meant that you want a text console without necessarily stopping X, normal ctrl-alt-f[1-6]  will do)
<legba> hmm
<legba> speaking of which
<HaRDaWaY> one question, anybody use cedega/winex?
<linuxalien> mjr: It's to install the nvidia drivers which complain when X is running.
<legba> is there an easy way to set default runlevel in ubuntu?
<mjr> linuxalien, righto
<nonmon> im using the latest
<crimsun> legba: $EDITOR /etc/inittab
<jdub> linuxalien: apt-get install nvidia-glx doesn't have any problems when X is running...
<legba> danke
<mjr> legba, you mean besides editing /etc/inittab?
<mjr> semi-echo
<crimsun> legba: but Ubuntu, like Debian, doesn't play runlevel games
<legba> eh?
<linuxalien> jdub: Oh nice, another way to do it. Thanks!
<legba> oh i see what you're saying
<jdub> linuxalien: that's the way you should be doing it
<legba> just tell it to not start x hen?
<legba> *then
<linuxalien> good deal.  I'm helping a friend and I don't use ubuntu.  That's sweet that it uses apt-get.
<chibifs> Whew, here we go. I've finally got debian 2.0's apt reading from the ubuntu disc. :D
<nonmon> it looks like its working thanx guys and gals
<linuxalien> Woohoo!
<nonmon> ill probably be back if i cant find what im looking for on google
<chibifs> Re-installing the ubuntu base over debian 2 base. :D
<linuxalien> Thanks guys.  :)
<linuxalien> I'm gonna go watch Dawn of the Dead.
<chibifs> Wish me luck, if this screws up. It's another 25 floppies of base install >.>
<LinuxJones> linuxalien, that movie sucks :)
<SuperL4g> is there a 2.6.9 kernel image for Ubuntu yet? or will kernels be frozen between releases?
<jdub> SuperL4g: the stable release gets security and high-impact bugfix updates only
<linuxalien> LinuxJones: Yeah, but I like cheesy horror flicks. hehe
<aran> anyone know how to add new apps to the Applications menu?
<LinuxJones> linuxalien, you must LOVE Fright Night :D
<linuxalien> LinuxJones: hehe Hmmm Can't remember seeing that one but I have heard of it.
<mjr> aran, from the right-click context menu of the submenu you want to add to
<LinuxJones> linuxalien, it is a 3 star Vampire flic, I really liked it
<linuxalien> LinuxJones: Hmmm vamp movies are cool.  I like vamps and werewolves and aliens.
<aran> is it possible to add a new category?
<mjr> don't know
<LinuxJones> linuxalien, yeah my favs too :)
<ben_> is IceWM lighter weight than xfce?
<LinuxJones> ben_, I don't think you would notice a difference
<linuxalien> LinuxJones: Right on!  I even dream about them and it doesn't scare me much anymore. hehe
<LinuxJones> linuxalien, I watched The Exorcist when I was 11, I didn't sleep for a week :D
<ben_> LinuxJones: ok, thanks
<ben_> i found an app that will import gnome menus to xfce :)
<LinuxJones> ben_, They are small you just install both :)
<linuxalien> LinuxJones: hehehe I watched Jaws when I was like 6 or something hehe.  I'm not really sure of the age but I was like "cool!" but scared too.
<ben_> LinuxJones: well i was thinking about icewm because it actually looked a bit nicer than xfce
<ben_> and there's not that obnoxious mac os bar thing at the bottom
<LinuxJones> linuxalien, I have a fascination with sharks. It still scares me to go swimming even tho there has been 1 reported shark attack within 500 miles in 100 years :)
<linuxalien> LinuxJones: hehehe Yeah, I won't swim in the ocean.  Hey, my niece needs help.  I'll bbl to talk about scarey movies some more. hehe  Having multiple computers means multiple tech support sessions. :P
<LinuxJones> ben_, I like xfce over icewm personally.
<ben_> LinuxJones: what's the command to untar a file?
<chibifs> ben's 4.2 packages at oscillation work.
<ben_> is it untar -xzf ?
<LinuxJones> ben_, tar xfv
<ben_> thanks
<chibifs> Hmmmm... update-rc.d missing from path..
<LinuxJones> ben_, you can also jsut dbl click it and open with fileroller
<LinuxJones> chibifs, you need to sudo -s into a privileged console
<chibifs> I'm rooting on it right now
<chibifs> Don't even have sudo yet. :P
<LinuxJones> chibifs, eh ?
<chibifs> Installing ubuntu via debian-potato :P
<LinuxJones> chibifs, ahhh sneaky :)
<geKow> bye
<chibifs> On an old 586 laptop that can't boot from cd
<chibifs> Had to install base from floppies. :P
<LinuxJones> chibifs, yikes that's a bit of work.
<chibifs> Yep. 24 floppies. :D
<chibifs> Anywho, I need to run, I'll work on this more later. :P
<LinuxJones> cya
<ben_> :(
<ben_> i wanna use gnome, but it eats too much memory for my system
<aTypical> ben_, buy more memory.
<ben_> i already have, lol
<ben_> it had 64megs before
<BenZor> Anyone know if there's a way to haxor the ibook's "sleep" led, to a HDD activity light?
<ben_> now it has 192 megs
<vortex25> Ok, I'm getting ready to do a fresh install of Ubuntu, I have a 120gb hard drive that I am dedicating to Ubuntu, if I want to keep a persistant home directory how big should I make the / (root) partition?
<vortex25> I'm just looking for a safe estimate that will allow for growth w/o wasting a lot of space
<bob2> BenZor: there's a kernel option for it
<LinuxJones> vortex25, 10 gigs will be lots for root.
<robertj> vortex: anything that wont fit in a few gigs should reside in either /home /var/ usr/local or /root
<sidney> is the ubuntu team not updating software anymore?
<bob2> sidney: erm, warty is stable, it doesn't get new software
<BenZor> bob2- where would I find it?
<robertj> vortex: so you can always take your home partition, split it, and mount those as well
<bob2> hoary is under development, quite heavily
<sidney> not even gaim?
<eclipse> can someone help with one thing
<robertj> I'd say 20 gigs will be plenty though unless you are doing something wierd
<bob2> sidney: the point of a stable release is that it doesn't change
<bob2> 20GB is insane for /
<eclipse> how do you put the trash icon on the desktop?
<LinuxJones> vortex25, I only use 2.4 gigs on my 5 gig partition for root on my desktop
<vortex25> ok, so I'm thinking something from 5-7gb would suffice
<jdub> eclipse: /apps/nautilus/general in gconf (use gconf-editor)
<bob2> sidney: hoary has 1.0.2
<sidney> can i get a cd of hoary?
<bob2> sidney: no
<robertj> bob2: I've got 10 gigs used on my / at work
<eclipse> ok thnx
<bob2> robertj: does that include /home and a big /var?
<jdub> sidney: hoary is in development
<robertj> it includes a big /var
<vortex25> I just don't want to make it all one partition so when I reinstall I can keep all my documents easily, but I do have an external, so I guess it wouldn't be a big deal
<bob2> robertj: ah
<ben_> anyone have any experience with damn small linux?
<bob2> ben_: the people in the damn small linux channel probably do
<robertj> I mean he no doubt can make 5 work, but when you have a mammoth hd, you probably wont use it anyway
<robertj> unless you are hoarding mp3s
<robertj> or oggs, or pr0n, or whatever
<sidney> jdub: so there is no cd or easy way to obtain it?
<bob2> sidney: what are you trying to do?
<sidney> get some updated software!
<vortex25> tv eps actually :)
<legba> lol
<sidney> firefox, gaim... stuff like that
<vortex25> but I will probably burn them to dvd
<bob2> sidney: then use hoary, if you want to help find bugs
<bob2> the point of a stable release is that it does not change
<sidney> i'll help
<sidney> but i want an easy way to install... is there?
<eclipse> hey i got it working, thx jdub
<bob2> sidney: install warty. move to hoary.
<jdub> sidney: if you think you can handle the development branch, you can just upgrade from warty to hoary.
<sidney> how do i do that?
<jdub> s/warty/hoary/ in sources.list
<eclipse> by the way, how to u edit the applications menu?
<jdub> eclipse: go to applications:/// in nautilus
<jdub> eclipse: beware it's hidden because it doesn't work well
<eclipse> ok
<eclipse> thnx
<vortex25> is I just generally right click on the Menu, hit Entire Menu and Add Item
<sidney> so 's/warty/hoary/' in sources.list?
<sidney> thats it?
<jdub> yes
<eclipse> damn, ur pretty good at this jdud
<jdub> i don't recommend that you use the devel branch unless you are very familiar with debian
<sidney> ok
<sidney> so when will it be more stable?
<legba> hehe
<sidney> like 6 months?
<legba> asap
<bob2> it releases as stable in 6 months
<bob2> well, 5.5
<legba> warty is still relatively new...
<jdub> hoary preview in march, final in april
<jdub> there's a release schedule on the wiki
<sidney> yeah... but getting older every day
<legba> but the idea is a new unbuntu every 6 months
<jdub> sidney: try woody!
<legba> lol
<legba> ty sid even
<ben_> is there anyway to get rid of/replace nautilaus?
<legba> *try
<ben_> it's a memory hog
<sidney> man, im liking ubuntu... works with all my hardware without any work!
<jdub> sidney: it would not be possible to provide support for ubuntu if we didn't have stable releases
<eclipse> after using gnome for a few days i think it's much better than kde
<sidney> but not as updated as i would like... but i mean, what is!
<legba> eclipse try fluxbox :P
<aTypical> eclipse, I agree.
<legba> sidney gentoo is - but's that's a whole other can of worms...
<eclipse> i like that too but it doesn't have a desktop
<robertj> I also reocmmend fluxbox for lighter installs
<aTypical> Not with trying fluxbox, bot that Gnome is better than KDE.
<eclipse> i want to be able to put files on my desktop
<legba> you can with fluxbox.
<robertj> eclipse: why?
<sidney> does gentoo come with gnome off the bat?
<legba> sidney look at www.gentoo.org
<sidney> gotcha
<legba> it's built from source.
<robertj> The only reason I can think of to put files on your desktop is so you can access them using the hide/show desktop hotkey
<sidney> yeah... :(
<legba> as well as being off topic :P
<bob2> not as updated as you'd like?
<eclipse> cause i want to my documents on my desktop to it's quicker to access
<bob2> it only came out 3 WEEKS AGO
<jdub> sidney: ubuntu is the most up-to-date stable, supported distro you'll get, particularly with regards to desktop software.
<eclipse> put^
<legba> eclipse - again, you CAN with fluxbox.
<sidney> yeah im sure...
<Pizbit> eclipse: Why not put them into your gnome-panel?
<sidney> but when it was in unstable pre-release stuff was getting updated and i was loving it
<Pizbit> Or even bind keyboard shortcuts to them:)
<eclipse> i'm talking about document files not links
<sidney> every day i would run synaptic and have a bunch of stuff to update... those were good times... good tims
<sidney> ;)
<legba> or put a symlink to them... it's really quite easy to do eclipse.
<ben_> does anyone use xfce4?
<jdub> sidney: that was bugfixes only, for the most part.
<legba> yes
<legba> i also use icewm
<ben_> is there a way to get rid of the mac os type thing on the bottom?
<legba> yep - check the config file ;)
<ben_> it's like a toolbar, but it's big and ugly and annoying :p
<eclipse> how do u put icons on fluxbox?
<keknehv> I attempted to rebuild and install xscreensaver from jwz.org, but now I have lost the configuration utility in Computer->Desktop Preferences
<keknehv> How do I re-enable it?
<ben_> legba: ...where's the config file?
<Pizbit> jdub: I think some people are simply just addicted to updating, whether it's a placebo or a real update doesn't matter.
<jdub> keknehv: why on earth are you *building* xscreensaver?
<sidney> great... well i'll check out gentoo (again)
<legba> eclipse - a package called fluxbox-desktop if i'm correct
<sidney> exactly!
<keknehv> Because I was missing some screensavers
<sidney> give me updates (fake ones even) and i'll be happy
<Pizbit> sidney: I know!
<jdub> keknehv: there are no screensavers missing in the ubuntu xscreensaver package
<Pizbit> sidney: Setup a cron job to un-install random packages at night *g*
<sidney> its the thing of "yeah... im getting bigger and better every day with my NEW updates"
<sidney> lolol
<sidney> Pizbit: good idea
<keknehv> Yes, there were. I installed it and things like Webcollage (wacked) weren't there
<legba> hehe - so true sidney
<Dekkard> whehe he siad gentoo
<eclipse> legba, can u put like image files on the desktop?
<sidney> so gentoo updates regularly?
<legba> you can put icons there, yes
<jdub> keknehv: it is there.
<jdub> keknehv: there is no need to rebuild xscreensaver, at all.
<legba> if you want flux backgrounds that's relatively easy
<Pizbit> sidney: Gentoo is a *lot* more hassle than ubuntu
<bob2> sidney: #gentoo
<sidney> i know i know... i hear
<bob2> sidney: if you want random possibly broken stuff, use hoary
<ben_> wtf
<ben_> omg
<bob2> but do not whine if it breaks
<ben_> a pixel just broke on my lcd
<ben_> wtf
<eclipse> then i should try fluxbox...ok i'm going to apt-get flux-box
<bob2> file bugs :)
<Pizbit> ben_: It happens.
<sidney> and with ubuntu, it does have some packages that are missing that i want
<legba> apt-get fluxbox ;)
<bob2> sidney: for example?
<sidney> another reason to switch.. but whats keeping me is that IT WORKS
<ben_> Pizbit: lol, it's on a 5 year old laptop to :p
<legba> bob2 there are quite a few...
<bob2> legba: like?
<ben_> i'm stunned it lasted this long without a broken pixel
<sidney> bob2: gimp-gap, tomboy (unstable i hear), f-spot (unstable too)...
<legba> bob2 debian > ubuntu
<Pizbit> Heh, nice.
<sidney> bob2: some media players
<bob2> sidney: tomboy and f-spot are packaged for ubuntu
<bob2> sidney: mplayer, xine, vlc etc are packaged
<robertj> jdub: I've got a question. Is it possible that a contrib package could be placed in hoary's universe if licence and rational are permitting?
<jdub> legba: only slightly - universe and multiverse *are* debian.
<sidney> _where_?
<Pizbit> legba: You know what universe is yeah?
<bob2> legba: yes, but only slightly
<jdub> robertj: yes
<eclipse> hey legba, it can't find fluxbox on the server
<bob2> sidney: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<legba> just saying - there are a few.
<bob2> sidney: if you want them in ubuntu main, complain to your local Idiot Patent Holder
<bob2> legba: sure, but very few that people care about :)
<sidney> lol
<sidney> no, media players not formats
<legba> look you asked ;)
<robertj> jdub: because sdl installs oss support by default and having it default to esd or all would be more appropriate for ubuntu
<eclipse> do i have to edit the source.list?
<bob2> sidney: yes, media players are subject to patents
<sidney> especially (i cant remember which) but the one that supports the dell jukebox
<bob2> sidney: which is why no one sjips them
<sidney> i hate patented formats
<robertj> I'm forwarding it upstream (well as soon as I unb0rk Evolution ;)
<Dekkard> eclipse yes
<keknehv> dang. Well then, how do I revert back to it?
<sidney> we should (and do try) to boycott them
<stuNNed> sidney, gnomad2?
<Dekkard> fluxbox is in there somewher.
<sidney> stuNNed: i believe so
<legba> hmm ubuntu on a dell is quite funny.
<Adrenal> hey, anyone here use gdesklets
<legba> almost a contradiction
<robertj> legba: why is that?
<legba> major philosophical differences
<sidney> stuNNed: any idea where i can get it for ubuntu?
<Adrenal> gdesklets, anyone?
<Adrenal> even a help site?
<sidney> :( sorry not me
<jdub> Adrenal: google for gdesklets
<bob2> Adrenal: just ask your question
<jdub> Adrenal: the first site that comes up is the one you want
<Adrenal> i installed it, but it won't start up
<Adrenal> like, i click the shortcut in accessories
<bob2> Adrenal: you read the README?
<Adrenal> it loads
<Adrenal> then it goes away
<Adrenal> without opening
<jdub> Adrenal: see the website.
<bob2> Adrenal: you read the README?
<Adrenal> kk
<robertj> legba: I don't know many hardware manufacturers who are in it for the love of the game
<legba> hehe
<legba> i infact sell hardware for a living too.
<robertj> btw, we probably would benefit from a cronjob for flushing package cache
<legba> yeah i agree robert
<ben_> what's the best ram defragger for linux?
<legba> ram defragger?
<DracosX> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<legba> um - you don't need one ben
<robertj> ben: linux lets your memory stay full unless its needed to store something else
<jind> The kernel itself arranges the memory efficient
<DracosX> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<ben_> oh
<bob2> DracosX: please stop it
<legba> the only thing i can think of that's even close to that is garbage collection
<aitrus> DracosX: what are you doing?
<robertj> hrmm, someone needs a boot
<ben_> lolol
<DracosX> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<alindeman> ?
<ben_> dracos needs to be banned
<legba> that's pretty dracosx
<legba> can you do it again?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<aTypical> legba, pretty stupid.
<alindeman> You keep hitting my ascii art hilight :)
<aitrus> uh oh!
* mode/#ubuntu [+q dracosX!*@*]  by bob2
<ben_> ahah :p
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<aitrus> even better than a ban
<bob2> alindeman: oooh, that is a good idea
<jind> +q is quiet?
<bob2> yes.
<ben_> anyway to get rid of nautilus? it's a memory hog
<Pizbit> Ahh, havn't come across q before
<ben_> or replace nautilus
<bob2> it's a dancer thing
<jind> Smart move on a dumb fellow
<bob2> ben_: kill it
<bob2> DracosX: /msg me when your cat gets off the keyboard :)
<Pizbit> Hahaha
<jind> kill -9 `gpreg nautilus`
<mercurus> hmm ... is there a GUI tool for Ubuntu to configure Samba (ie. netbios name, domain - so it can browse other machines) ?
<ben_> jind: how do i keep it off, like all the time?
<bob2> mercurus: nautilus can browse smb shares
<ben_> are there any light weight window managers that can install over gnome and keep all the menus and stuff?
<legba> smb:// afaik mercurus
<ben_> like how ubuntu gnome magically adds new apps to the menus
<robertj> ben: I believe fluxbox plays nice
<bob2> ben_: erm, are yo usure metacity is a serious ram hog on your machine?
<mercurus> bob2: yes, and there is the "network" window ... I found configuration in there ... but it informs me that SMB support is unavailable
<mercurus> what do I need beyond the base samba packages ? smbclient ?
<bob2> you don't need samba to browse windows shares
<robertj> Ubuntu's extra weight is'nt extra
<bob2> you need samba to *serve* windows shares
<robertj> there is a reason all that stuff is there
<legba> ease of use :P
<robertj> s'right
<legba> amazing it's one cd really
<legba> makes MEPIS look silly imho
<mercurus> bob2: ok ... so how does one ensure that "SMB support" is present ?
<bob2> mercurus: I don't know, but you don't need samba installed
<robertj> mercurus: select "Network" from the Computer menu
<bob2> isn't mepis just another one of those livecd things?
<ben_> bob2: well lets see; ubuntu gnome, 3 firefox tabs, x-chat: 50% ram; xfce4, 3 firefox tabs, x-chat: 95% ram.
<Pizbit> It'd be gnome-vfs, which should be installed anyway.
<legba> mercurus - try typing smb:// as an address in your web browser and tell me what happens
<robertj> then if you see the machines on the network, your good
<bob2> ben_: um, ok
<legba> MEPIS is both livecd and full debian system
<robertj> if you need to serve out files, that's a different matter
<ben_> bob2: oops, reverse them
<bob2> ben_: but metacity is a very very very very very very tiny pary of gnome
<ben_> doh!
<ben_> 95% for ubuntu gnome, about 50 for xfce
<bob2> something like gnome-panel probably uses more memory than metacity
<ben_> i think it's gnome in general that uses alot more memory
<bob2> yes
<bob2> so replacing metacity won't help much, if at all
<legba> kde seems worse ben ;)
<ben_> lol
<mercurus> legba: blank window ... I need to configure a workgroup and netbios name ... but I can't use the graphical tool Ubuntu provides, because it is convinced I lack SMB Support
<ben_> well, basically what i wanted was a ubuntu interface on a lighter weight desktop environment
<legba> then install samba-base
<bob2> ben_: there is no ubuntu interface
<ben_> but i don't think that's going to happen, lol
<bob2> ben_: you mean gnome?
<legba> i think he means gnome
<ben_> bob2: yeah, the modified gnome that ubuntu uses
<jdub> ben_: where are you getting your memory usage figures?
<legba> prolly the whole ubuntu *theme*
<bob2> ben_: you want gnome with out gnome?
<bob2> ;)
<ben_> bob2: i get my figures from little desktop applets
<ben_> :p
<legba> flux can look *similar* to gnome... as can icewm...
<mercurus> legba: I have samba-common installed ...
<robertj> mercurus: what tool is that?
<jdub> ben_: they're not giving you useful data
<legba> that tool probably takes up a chunk too ben
<kensai> XFCE themed with Human is the best for a lightweight desktop ;)
<ben_> the reason i like the ubuntu gnome theme thingy is because it's easy of use and adding of new apps when they are installed
<legba> thanks for the tip kensai ;)
<robertj> mercurus: mine prompts me to install support
<mercurus> robertj: in Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking: general tab, down the bottom
<niroht> legba, no xinerama luck yet.. mind looking at my config ?
<mercurus> robertj: Warty or Hoarey ?
<ben_> for example, if i install thunderbird under xfce, it won't add it to any menu, but if i do it on gnome, it gets added to a menu
<robertj> mercurus: somewhere in between
<robertj> more Hoarey than Warty
<ben_> and i can easily access the control panels and apps and stuff
<legba> lol
<legba> anyone wanna help me get universe in synaptic :P
<mercurus> robertj: I'm on pure Warty for the moment ... which package does it prompt you to install ?
<legba> i'm really a debian newbie.
<ben_> legba: omg, i had that problem before
<ys> is anyone using ubuntuppc?
<ben_> i checked them off but it didn't work at all
<linux_galore> ben_: depends you can tell XFCE to read the gnome menu's files every time it starts up
<bob2> ys: lots of people
<robertj> doesn't say
<ben_> linux_galore: how?
<Pizbit> legba: Settings -> Repositories
<mercurus> robertj: can you approve it, and then wait and see what it does :P ?
<robertj> samba_3.0.7-1ubuntu6_i386.deb
<linux_galore> ben_: its in the config settings on were it gets the menu info
<ys> hey bob2.  do you know where i can get a copy of sources.list?
<robertj> I just finsihed rming my cache a few minutes ago so I only ahd like 4 to choose from ;)
<bob2> ys: whats wrong with the one ubuntu installed?
<mercurus> robertj: thank you :)
<jdub> ys: /etc/apt/sources.list
<legba> again - anyone want to help access *universe* in synaptic?
<jdub> ys: it's all there already
<Pizbit> legba: Then add universe to the lines that have main in them
<legba> i have added it yet it clearly is not there.
<ys> it was fine, but i've been messing around w/ it and it's not working properly
<Pizbit> legba: Did you hit "reload" afterwards?
<legba> hehe
<[Mirak] > hi hi
<legba> lemme try that ;) - told you i'm a synaptic noob, apt-get feels better
<ben_> heh, i might just go back to gnome and live with some slowness :p
<legba> like a fuzzy sweater
<Pizbit> Personally I reckon the button is poorly named.
<legba> maybe update sources?
<legba> ;)
<robertj> that panel could use some help
<robertj> I need to learn python and spruce it up
<[Mirak] > roberj, DO it
<legba> the mouse-over helps a bit
<mercurus> ben_: you can improve performance by turning icons in menus and toolbars off
<legba> 10 points for that lmao
<Pizbit> robertj: If you find out a good howto on using python ti create applets, let me know:)
<robertj> mainly Description: %h server (Samba %v) could just show up as whatever it evaluates to
<linux_galore> heard they will be doing python on Linux at Granville TAFE
<GnuHippy> Is there anybody out there using X.ORG on Ubuntu?
<linux_galore> next year
<robertj> and Domain/Workgroup should give you a dropdown with any detected + "Other..."
<legba> new python book just came out...
<BenZ|iBook> can you bind the apple key to alt somehow? :p
<[Mirak] > GnuHippy, not yet.....
<LinuxJones> legba, what new python book ?
<mercurus> robertj: aye, just installing samba now ...
<legba> oreilly i reckon
<legba> one sec
<ys> anyone know where i can get anythere copy of sources.html? or possibly msg theirs to me. please.
<GnuHippy> no I mean that have compiled it themselves
<[Mirak] > ys, source.list?
<mercurus> I was happy to do it manually, but my father is testing the open source waters with the Ubuntu CD I gave him yesterday
<ys> Mirak: yes. thanks
<linux_galore> I need to get a good python book....Im not a fan of oreilly books
<Pizbit> ys: http://www.pastebin.com/117530
<niroht> any xinerama gurus want to offer some help?
<GnuHippy> Is there anybody out there using X.ORG on Ubuntu????
<linux_galore> oooh cat womans on TV
<kensai> is it safe to remove all the data on /tmp ?
<GnuHippy> compiled from CVS
<Pizbit> kensai: Uhm, why?
<kensai> I don't know isn't that like a temporary file?
<jdub> kensai: you shouldn't delete everything in /tmp during operation
<jdub> kensai: when you reboot, it'll be done anyway
<kensai> it is always removed on reboot?
<jdub> yes
<[Mirak] > ys, its there for ya
<kensai> I here people add a command to automatically erase /tmp at boot
<kensai> hear*
<rachel> Ime having a prob with PHP install, it tries to download .php when I go to a .php file.
<jdub> no, it is done automatically
<kensai> Thanks OK
<legba> hmm odd - can't find that book
<legba> you aren't talking about jython are you
<Pizbit> ftwig: Have you uncommented the mime-type setup in the apache config? (assuming apache heh)
<legba> ?
<mercurus> robertj: hmm ... it configures ok, but there's no evidence of connectivity ... ie. nothing shows up in smb:// or network://
<kensai> If I have crossoveroffice installed spyaware can't be installed as easily as in windows?
<kensai> Or it won't work at all?
<robertj> merc: do you have any other windows machines sharing files ;)
<mercurus> robertj: yes, three windows and two samba :)
<Pizbit> mercurus: Just copy the samba config from a working machine then, but backup the current one:)
<legba> pizbit - did you mean java applets? as in jython?
<Pizbit> legba: No
<robertj> Is there a Windows Network icon in your Network Places?
<mercurus> Pizbit: I can get it working ... but I want to get it working, the Ubuntu way :)
<linux_galore> kensai: with crossover you usually install it as a "user" in the /home/user_name/cxoffice path for securities sake and yes you can install a virus
<Pizbit> legba: As in gnome-panel applets
<robertj> err "Computer|Network"
<legba> python gtk then
<Pizbit> mercurus: Ah, I've always hacked the config
<GnuHippy> DMA mode wont stay enabled on my drives in Hoary does anybody else have this problem??????
<mercurus> robertj: there isn't ... but smb:// shows a blank, but existing node
<linux_galore> kensai: but all it will do is damage the fake windows/  directory
<Pizbit> legba: I know some, converted my monitoring program to gtk2 from tk, but I'm specifically wanting infomation on creating applets, a howto:)
<kensai> linux_galore: where is this fake windows directory?
<legba> hehe
<ftwig> Pizbit:yes - u mean AddType application/x-httpd-php .php - in apache2.conf
<robertj> I think this panel is a bit whacked
<legba> you can always ask for one pizbit
<linux_galore> kensai: hold on let me get the path
<mercurus> Pizbit: ah ... this is so I can provide instructions to a frist-time linux user :p
<robertj> my stuff was showing up, then I changed my workgroup name, now I show up in the old workgroup name and no other computers are listed
<kensai> linux_galore: you ahve crossoveroffice running?
<kensai> have*
<Pizbit> legba: I've only started looking at it, havn't found anything on google yet, give it another go another time, gota go atm.
* Pizbit runs away.
<dml> GnuHippy, I'm not using Hoary, but what IDE chipset have got? Maybe a module is not being loaded...
<mercurus> robertj: interestingly I appear to be locked out of the LAN ... there's a permission denied orange lock on the Network icon
<LinuxJones> GnuHippy, you can add the commands to a custom script which starts when you boot your comp :)
<GnuHippy> VIA KT800Pro
<linux_galore> kensai: Ive got it installed but I havent got anything installed on this machine right now under it  the path is ~/cxoffice/support/dotwine/fake windows/
<legba> kensai - what package is HUMAN theme in?
<ben_> back
<kingsley> Whose CPU here has the fastest clock speed?
<chuen> hello, i am having trouble with my ps/2 mouse on my laptop and warty
<ben_> certainly not mine, lol
<ben_> chuen: continue
<linux_galore> kingsley: what about multi cpi riggs
<linux_galore> kingsley: and how do you define speed
<legba> chuen - have you disabled the onboard mouse in bios?
<kensai> legba: which human theme?
<legba> for xfce4?
<dml> GnuHippy, sorry can't help.  I had a similar problem with Intel ICH6.  Just had to change the order the kernel modules loaded
<kensai> legba: just a minute
<legba> k
<chuen> no, i can't disable it or do not know how to do it
<legba> i'm assuming it's in xfce4-themes
<chuen> it just does not work
<linux_galore> kingsley: click speed doesnt define cpu speed anymore
<linux_galore> clock*
<chuen> with kernel 2.6
<kensai> legba:http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17506
<robertj> removing samba made the shares reappear
<legba> gnome-look hehe
<mercurus> robertj: lol ...
<kensai> legba: yeah it is
<mercurus> robertj: had you done any previous configuration ?
<robertj> nope
<kensai> legba: you see it?
<legba> yessir i do
<legba> thanks
<legba> i prefer milk though
<kingsley> Whose CPU here has the slowest clock speed?
<kensai> legba: LOL so why you asked for it?
<legba> well i haven't seen it yet so i need to try it ;)
<legba> didn't realize ubuntu was using human
<linux_galore> kingsley: my Big Ben english clock has a 1hz clock cycle lol
<mercurus> robertj: so it just worked out of the box ?
<robertj> merc: yes but if you install samba it stops working
<robertj> anyone around that can confirm that on a fresh warty install?
<robertj> Im on hoary
<legba> i am
<kensai> linux_galore: So if spyware where installed won't it show on cxoffice installed programs?
<mercurus> robertj: this is ugly. :x
<legba> shall i test our theory?
<robertj> legbea: see if you see your network
<robertj> and the workgroups
<robertj> if so, apt-get install samba, check again
<legba> aight one sec
<linux_galore> kensai: yes they will under the plugins section
<legba> yessir in fact even firefox will browse it
<legba> well sortof half-assed.
<legba> pardon the language
<linux_galore> kensai: although I doubt they will actually work in many cases...ive only seen a few windows worms that wine can actually run
<robertj> legba: so samba doesn't cause it to b0rk
<legba> meaning - i don't have samba installed
<mercurus> this is odd ... before I'd touched it, it didn't work.
<kensai> linux_galore: Sorry for too much asking I'm freaking scare of spyware thts why I don't use Windows anymore If it wasn't for just one single programm which have no equivalent in Linux I won't install cxoffice neither
<[Mirak] > Woa, major deja vu
<linux_galore> kensai: ok if you have cxoffice installed under a Linux user account like crossover recommend then if you get spyware its no big deal just delete the fake windows directory and install the exe programs again
<robertj> ok, install samba and see what happens
<legba> nautilus nework browse is fine robert
<bob2> hm, spyware is really scaring a lot of people off windoes
<bob2> that's amazing
<legba> k one sec
<robertj> just do it from synaptic or the cmd line
<robertj> then check it right off, don't touch any settings
<nomasteryoda> bob2, that's a good thing for Linux
<legba> k
<linux_galore> kensai: also spyware cant escape the user account under crossover...remember your still running Linux not windows
<mercurus> hmmm now "network" won't even appear in a nautilus window
<bob2> nomasteryoda: yeah, I'm just surprised people don't put more effort into not getting it on windows
<linux_galore> kensai: and wine wont allow apps to escape the fake windows directory
<legba> samba-common is installed by default, here goes with samba
<bob2> changing OS seems like a rather drastic solution
<nomasteryoda> bob2: yea... spybot S&D is excellent
<nomasteryoda> and free
<kensai> bob2: Spyware isn't the reason I changed actually it was for having a more powerfull desktop. But spyware makes me never return to Windows again ;)
<[Mirak] > i have the perfect fix for a spyware free windows box
<legba> nomasteryoda...
<legba> the only thing that works fairly well is pestpatrol
<bob2> kensai: ah, heh :-)
<Xenguy> Hello - I have a gateway box running on harddrive #1, and I want to add a 2nd harddrive and install Ubuntu on that.  It's been awhile since I did a fresh install; is there any risk that I won't be able to boot into *either* HD1 *or* HD2 once I'm done installing Ubuntu (i.e. I want to have the choice of which HD/OS to boot into) ?
<nomasteryoda> kensai: i love showing them how much better linux is
<legba> sb sd hasn't been updated for a bit
<bob2> come for the lack of spyware, stay for the KWALITY
<kensai> linux_galore: Thanks for everything
<nomasteryoda> the dekstop is really nice
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<linux_galore> I give ubuntu my 8 thumbs up for the desktop
<nomasteryoda> what's the african word for quality?
<bob2> nomasteryoda: Ubuntu!
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<legba> robert - a-ok after samba install - no settings touched
<nomasteryoda> i knew you'd say that
<legba> hmm
<nomasteryoda> and ubuntu is tops too
<kensai> I admit I use Linux for almost a year now But I use windows in another PC when a new Splinter cell comes out. Damn cedega not supporting it
<legba> african isn't a language, guys.
<chuen> ben: it is just not recognized..
<nomasteryoda> kensai: Windows is for games
<nomasteryoda> true
<[Mirak] > firefox, with download accelerator plus ad default download manager....all spyware that trys to load goes thru download accelerator.....and you can stop it
<linux_galore> kensai: I play CS in crossover works fine just install directx and IE 6 first
<nomasteryoda> [Mirak] : i have seen several things try to install on my system
<nomasteryoda> spyware
<vinc1> anyone know why my printer shows up in the device manager, but isn't detected in the add printer menu?
<nomasteryoda> .exes
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> too funny
<legba> robertj - you catch that?
<kensai> linux_galore: But CS is supported
<linux_galore> although the CS installer should install directx anyway
<robertj> legba: ok, just checking
<kensai> should I try installing splinter cel in crossover office?
<linux_galore> kensai: officially ?? last I looked it wasn't
<kensai> Right you are sorry CS is not officially suported
<Xenguy> hrm, was my question unclear then?
<linux_galore> kensai: looks in  frankscorner.org first see what hacks are needed
<kensai> linux_galore: Thanks
<kensai> doesn't cxoffice already have directx?
<ftwig> Ime having a prob with PHP install, it tries to download .php when I go to a .php file - i've uncommented the mime type from apache.conf
<linux_galore> kensai: most of the hacks are minor just grab the dll and install this or that and edit the wine config file
<ben_> yay, my broken pixel fixed itself :)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<kensai> Ok very much thanks linux_galore
<linux_galore> kensai: no actually winex is better for directx
<[Mirak] > ben_, how long's it been broken?
<kensai> I'll install cedega too shortly
<bob2> ftwig: did you install libapache2-mod-php4?
<kensai> justy that cedega is a bit harder to install
<arun--> anyone using fluxbox?
<ben_> heh, turns out that gnome doesn't use as much memory as i though :p
<ben_> the meter thingy was buggy
<ben_> lol
<ben_> so i got gkrellm instead
<ftwig> bob2:yes
<linux_galore> ben_: cant beat the free -m command
<kensai> Hey everyone there has been no update in Hoary for a while now right?
<arun--> ben_: actually gnome uses about 100+ MB for me, thats why switched to fluxbox
<[Mirak] > kensai, i got 2 the other day....2 days ago
<bob2> ben_: it's not buggy, it's just there is no single value for "how much ram does this program use?"
<linux_galore> kensai: getting update withdrawals huh
<kensai> LOL
<[Mirak] > kensai, i think 1 was "zip" or something like that
<kensai> I get updates every like 30 minutes
<bob2> dinstall runs every 3 or 4 hours
<bob2> I forget which
<mercurus> arun--: my GNOME uses 64 ... or thereabouts
<bob2> erm, katie, I guess
<[Mirak] > kensai, well, i havent checked since then
<kensai> But now I don't have an update since 12pm
<ben_> gnome uses about 70 megs of ram for me
<ben_> wow, open office takes a looong time to load
<chuen> so no one with problems with mouse and laptop hu?
<ftwig> bob2:I did however have php4 (universe) installed at some point and have removed that
<ben_> is there an magic cpu optimization tricks?
<bob2> ftwig: you're using apache2, right?
<vinc1> anyone a printer expert
<vinc1> ?
<[Mirak] > kensai, i just checked....i dont have anyy new
<bob2> guys
<bob2> just ask your question
<mercurus> vinc1: what type of printer ?
<kensai> [Mirak] : then I'm ok ;)
<bob2> asking if there's an "expert" around is silly and means people *won't* answer you
<vinc1> it's a HP officejet k60 connected via usb
<[Mirak] > kensai, kk :)
<mercurus> vinc1: ah .. HP DeskJets or Canon i-series I could help :(
<vinc1> bob2: well nobody answered the first time, so i figured I'd get your attention
<matt__> can anyone recommend a friendly GUI FTP client for linux?
* kensai Goes to sleep is midnight and I have to get up at 7am
<Xenguy> matt__: gftp
<mercurus> vinc1: if no-one else has any suggestions try linuxprinting.org
<ben_> what's the point of virtual ram?
<matt__> aha
<mercurus> matt__: gFTP.
<ben_> all it seems to do is slow things down and kill my battery life :p
<bob2> ben_: so you can run more programs than you can fit into physical memory
<arun--> anybody knows how to setup backgrounds for fluxbox?
<bob2> ben_: you can disable virtual memory (swap) if you want
<mercurus> arun--: use wmsetbg or similar
<ben_> what will happen when i run out of memory?
<kensai> Bye and thanks everybody and please remember Boycott www.linuxtoday.com is sponsored by Microsoft Corp.
<ben_> will it just crash or something...
<bob2> kensai: so is slashdot
<bob2> ben_: depends on your kernel version
<bob2> ben_: it will either freeze completely, or start nuking processes
<kensai> But slashdot is not exclusively for LINUX
<GnuHippy> Does anybody else have a video overlay bug in Hoary?
<kensai> Linux today says is exclusively for Linux
<ben_> is there a quick way to optimize linux for my exact cpu?
<linux_galore> wonder if ubuntu will be selling laptops pre loaded
<mercurus> ben_: recompile it.
<kensai> and they have been displaying anti-linux ads
<arun--> mercurus: thank you it worked, i thought it was only for windowmaker
<bob2> ben_: the kernel? yes.  install linux-image-2.6.8.1-<cpu>
<Adrenal> how i get the driver for an nvidia card installed?
<mercurus> arun--: it is for X generally :)
<bob2> Adrenal: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ben_> bob2: and that's it?
<Adrenal> cheers
<bob2> ben_: to optimise the kernel, yes
<mercurus> Adrenal: there's a HOWTO on binary drivers
<ben_> woot
<Xenguy> Trying again: am I taking a risk if I am currently using Debian on HD#1 with lilo, and I do a fresh Ubuntu install on HD#2 and use grub?  Will I have a choice of which HD/OS to choose at boot time?
<linux_galore> kensai: Linux Today exclusive for Linux ?? yeah right see all the Windows 2003 adds on the site last few months
<ben_> that was easier than i though, lol
<chuen> linux_galore: i hope ps/2 mice will work
<mercurus> Xenguy: GRUB will detect the other OS, and offer oyu the choice
<mercurus> I dual boot Debian testing and Ubuntu quite happily
<kensai> linux_galore: Thats why distrowatch.com states that we should boycott them
<bob2> Xenguy: yes
<bob2> Xenguy: the ubuntu installer should detect the other install and list it in grub's boot menu
<GnuHippy> what is the next debian release after sid?
<mercurus> GnuHippy: experimental
<bob2> GnuHippy: sid never release
<bob2> GnuHippy: the next release after sarge is "etch"
<GnuHippy> ok
<kensai> linux_galore: It is inmoral for us to see something Like that M$ ads on Linux today.
<linux_galore> chuen: lol only laptop Ive found thats 100% Linux are only available in the USA from linuxcertified
<bob2> mercurus: no, experimental a) is not a full debian suite and b) is not ever releasing
<Xenguy> mercurus / bob2 thanks, it sounds like I can go ahead safely then
<[Mirak] > etch is the shit.....the charachter that is
<Adrenal> sorry, what was that site?
<mercurus> bob2: sarge is less unstable than sid, right ?
<Adrenal> bob2?
<mercurus> Adrenal: use your buffer
<GnuHippy> when will they run out of toystory characters?
<linux_galore> kensai: well what pissed me of with Linux Today was all the "get the facts" adds on the site when the "get the facts" stuff is total FUD
* kensai fall asleep now and say BYE to all as he's eyes shut.
<LinuxJones> GnuHippy, given the Debian release schedule 2086
<GnuHippy> lol
<bob2> mercurus: yes
<GnuHippy> brb
<LinuxJones> :D
<kensai> linux_galore: Thats right burn them burn them!!! LOL
<bob2> mercurus: well, sometimes not, but it's getting very very close to a release
<ben_> if i upgrade the kernel, can i unistall the old one?
<bob2> ben_: yes
<mercurus> bob2: ah ... and testing is a pseudonym for sid ?
<bob2> 14:09:35           bob2 | Adrenal: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> mercurus: for sarge
<bob2> mercurus: sid is unstable
<bob2> mercurus: when sarge releases, it remains "sarge", but is also "stable".  etch will be the new testing.
<bob2> ben_: keep the old one until after you've booted the new one, tho
<ben_> how to i make apps run at the start of a session?
<ben_> bob2: ok
<Adrenal> cheers
* kensai writes /exit
<bob2> ben_: in gnome?  computer -> desktop -> session
<Xenguy> mercurus: in your dual-boot setup, do you have testing on one HD, and Ubuntu on a 2nd HD ?
<mercurus> bob2: ah ... I' downloaded a sarge netinstall image yesterday ... which appears to be "testing" but was marketed as sarge
<linux_galore> kensai: exaple of gets the fast...hai looks windows is cheaper than Linux if we install windows on a Xeon server then compare that to installing Linux on an IBM Power5 server ........ only small fact missing the Power5 server is 10 times more expensive and can run over 240 services at the same time  yep 240 versions of apache if you want ..........would love to see Windows 2003 do that on a single Xeon machine from del
<bob2> mercurus: yeah, sarge now is is testing
<mercurus> Xenguy: no, separate / partitions on a single 80 gig /dev/hda
<Xenguy> mercurus: OK
<linux_galore> example of get the facts*
<GnuHippy> isn't sarge supposed to be stable by now?
<bob2> GnuHippy: it's very close to release
<GnuHippy> or are they going to release another Woody ;)
<bob2> a woody revision came out last week
<GnuHippy> I know
<mercurus> bob2: I get it ... so woody, sarge and sid are separate identities at different stages of development ?
<ben_> what's sarge?
<GnuHippy> thats correct
<GnuHippy> mercurus
<mercurus> at the moment sid is unstable, sarge is testing (before it goes stable) and woody IS stable ?
<GnuHippy> yes
<GnuHippy> exactly
<ben_> where can i get woody?
<GnuHippy> you don't want woody
<GnuHippy> :)
<ben_> oh...
<mercurus> ben_: debian.org will point you to a mirror
<ben_> lol
<bob2> mercurus: right
<linux_galore> so what was the answer to my..will ubuntu be selling a Linux Laptop
<bob2> mercurus: except, to confuse it further, sid is always unstable :-)
<ben_> linux_galore: nobody answered :p
<mercurus> bob2: how ? :P
<legba> hmm
<bob2> ben_: sarge is Debian's testing release, which will hopefully release soon
<linux_galore> ben_: chickens lol
<mercurus> or is that just because packages get added to sid first ?
<ben_> anyways, i gotta reboot because i downloaded the special kernel for my cpu
<GnuHippy> Sid is always unstable because he was the antagonist
<legba> i honestly think vncserver should be part of main packages
<ben_> brb
<mercurus> so to extrapolate, Warty is stable, and Hoary is unstable, and there is no testing release for Ubuntu ?
<bob2> mercurus: they always go to sid
<rye> Is anybody using a flash drive for storing their RSA/DSA private key?
<bob2> then to testing after 14 days of no RC bugs
<bob2> rye: yes
<bob2> mercurus: right, no testing
<rye> bob2: Are you using it with only Linux?
<bob2> mercurus: but testing is less important with ubuntu, since the release cycle is a lot shorter, and the requirements for hoary are gighter (ie no really buggy shit)
<linux_galore> Im thinking of setting up a Renta Nerd company here in Sydney and leverage Linux through it
<bob2> rye: yes
<mercurus> rye: no ... but if I were, I'd setup fstab to mount the usb drive under /home/$USER
<legba> bob2 any reason vncserver isn't part of amin?
<legba> *main
<bob2> linux_galore: isn't that calld "the slug list and the offer of a case of beer"? ;-)
<bob2> mercurus: well, imho
<linux_galore> I keep bumping into all these people with lots of money and no time
<bob2> legba: I don't know...
<mercurus> bob2: are you an Ubuntu developer or a Debian developer or both ?
<legba> hehe
<LinuxJones> linux_galore, Sydney Australia ?
<linux_galore> bob2: the people I see dont have time to post a question nor do they have the time to care
<GnuHippy> I downloaded the kernel-source package but the new nvidia installer still says I don't have it
<GnuHippy> ??
<linux_galore> LinuxJones: yep sydney
<bob2> legba: the usual criteria is "stable, usable by a large proportion of people, and supportable by the security team"
<mercurus> GnuHippy: use the nvidia binaries ... not the source.
<rye> Here's the issue I'm facing right now.  I have Mac OS X at home and Ubuntu Linux at work.
<legba> bob2 - yesy esy and yes
<bob2> mercurus: a debian maintainer, not in nm yet, but I work for canonical
<GnuHippy> I am
<bob2> GnuHippy: you don't need the kernel source to get the modules
<bob2> GnuHippy: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mercurus> in "nm" ?
<bob2> linux_galore: ah, right
<GnuHippy> I am talking about the new binary on www.nvidia.com
<bob2> mercurus: nm = debian new maintainer queue
<GnuHippy> there are new nvidia drivers out today
<GnuHippy> 6629
<rye> So the issue is that my flash drive is formatted with VFAT which is ok for most uses but not for private keys because of StrictModes=yes in sshd_config.
<bob2> GnuHippy: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mercurus> GnuHippy: I know, there are Ubuntu pre-compiled binaries that will soon be updated
<GnuHippy> thanks
<linux_galore> bob2: when you have two kids a company and a very full social life you dont have time to stuff around they just want it fixed and it to stay that way
<chuen> again, just want to know if anyone has a ps/2 mouse working??
<linux_galore> bob2: so you ring rent-a nerd
<linux_galore> heh heh
<mercurus> chuen: yes, I'm using a PS/2 mouse
<rye> The permissions change every time I mount the disk in both Linux and mac os x.
<ys> are there any ppc users around?
<bob2> linux_galore: that would be a pretty good deal
<bob2> ys: yes
<legba> linux-galore - we have that service in canada
<legba> works well
<chuen> mercurus: did you have to edit any file?
<mercurus> rye: permissions, or ownership ?
<linux_galore> legba: Ive seen the same in the USA
<[Mirak] > any ppc users around?
<ys> bob2 may i have a look @ your source.list?
<mercurus> chuen: no ... worked out of the box
<bob2> ys: #flood
<bob2> [Mirak] : yes
<rye> mercurus: permissions, chmod.
<mercurus> rye: odd.
<[Mirak] > bob2, paste me your source.list pls
<[Mirak] > bob2, #flood or pm ...doesnt matter
<bob2> ys: [Mirak]  #flood
<niroht> you can't have both xinerama and dri?
<rye> So I'm going to attempt to partition the disk into a ufs partition for mac os x, ext3 for linux, and the rest vfat.
<linux_galore> Im thinking rent-a nerd can leverage not just Linux but also be used to help people buy stuff and install things like the stereo with its 100 wires and 4 books to read
<ys> bob2 - is kde supported on the ppc ubuntu?
<rye> What do you think the chances of that working are?
<bob2> ys: kde is in universe
<chuen> mercurus: i guess its a pc..
<bob2> ys: it's available but not supported, on all architectures
<linux_galore> I already have the job of installing all the high tech gear with my friends and neighbours
<GnuHippy> we have geeksquad here in Canada
<ys> i'm getting errors installing it
<legba> yeah
<mercurus> rye: I've not tried re-partitioning my USB drive ... but best of luck :P
<GnuHippy> it is the same thing
<[Mirak] > bob2, i may have missed it...paste again plz :)....sorry
<legba> thanks gnuhippy - forgot name
<ys> bob2: have you isntalled it?
<mercurus> chuen: x86 desktop, yes.
<ys> mirak: you didnt'
<bob2> ys: no
<bob2> ys: you're using the one from universe, right?
<ys> yes
<Mitario> does anyone have an idea what the format for cronjob files in /etc/cron.d should be?
<linux_galore> GnuHippy: we dont have that here.......Ive already got a high roller socialite who wants to joint venture with me I already look after all her friends  ie buying tech stuff advice installing software wiring up the lan
<chuen> could you share the x86config-4
<bob2> Mitario: copy an existing one
<Mitario> don't have one :)
<bob2> ys: paste the error to #flood
<mercurus> linux_galore: the only problem would be on-going support
<ys> alright
<linux_galore> GnuHippy: one thing Ive noticed many dont care what the OS is long as it works
<jsubl2> howdo you fix the .Xauthority file after k3b screws it up
<bob2> Mitario: 30 7    * * *   root    test -x /etc/init.d/anacron && /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d anacron start >/dev/null
<chuen> mercurus: could you share the x86config-4
<linux_galore> mercurus: pay me by the hour I dont care
<bob2> Mitario: that's an example
<Mitario> ah, normal crontab format, thanks
<Mitario> !
<LinuxJones> jsubl2, jsut delete it and log in again
<mercurus> after a while you'd have a VERY large customer base, all of whom are continually breaking things, and making you come around to fix problem sthat "you caused"
<bob2> Mitario: with an extra colum for the user
<bob2> I thiknk
<linux_galore> mercurus: still pay me by the hour
<mercurus> chuen: #flood
<ben_> hi
<ys> bob2: is that what you get?
<ben_> well crap is definately faster
<linux_galore> mercurus: also Im a fully qualified electronics engineer right down to chip level
<ben_> but um, i still get an annoying error on startup
<chuen> mercurus: have to go, thanks anyway
<[Mirak] > bob2, ys, quanta causing a problem...maybe?
<bob2> ben_: what error?
<ben_> it keeps having permission problems when loading hotplug stuff
<ben_> anyone know how to fix that?
<bob2> ys: paste your sources.list
<ben_> besides turning off hotplug, because i use that alot
<bob2> ben_: "operation not permitted"?
<[Mirak] > ys, it seems that quanta is the problem
<ben_> yeah
<ys> hmm
<mercurus> linux_galore: that doesn't mean your customers will be any less likely to break everything and demand you fix it :P
<ben_> bob2: yes
<bob2> ben_: ignore it, it's harmless
<bob2> ben_: or blacklist those modules in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<jsubl2> LinuxJones, thanks
<ben_> ok, lol
<ben_> is there a way to not make it ring the system bell when it's booting?
<ben_> it's really loud and annoying
<linux_galore> mercurus: I will just have to be up front....Im only here to help you and you pay me by the hour....I dont offer any warranty
<bob2> ys: your sources.list is broken
<bob2> ys: add the line I paste to it
<bob2> run "sudo apt-get update"
<bob2> try again
<mercurus> linux_galore: apart from that implied by the Fair Trading Act and the Sale of Goods Act ... and if you incorporate, the Trade Practices Act
<linux_galore> mercurus: well there are lots of other services companies out there they get by
<ys> bob2: what do you want me to add?
<bob2> ys: the line I gave you
<Mr_Smiley> When trying to partition the drive, it tells me an error saying it is unable to create the partition. Anyone had this problem?
<bob2> you're missing the main repository
<linux_galore> mercurus: also being a service company offers you some flexability...you can walk away from the customer in future
<[Mirak] > ys, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<ys> when did you give me a line?
<bob2> 14:23:34           bob2 | deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<[Mirak] > ys, he pated it in #flood "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted"
<mercurus> linux_galore: yeah, just make sure you tell people that the only warranty on the parts is the manufacturer's :)
<Mr_Smiley> anyone had trouble with the ubuntu partitioner?
<legba> ooh
<ys> still giving me problems
<legba> gnome fifth toe :)
<ys> :/
<nomasteryoda> Mr_Smiley
<ys> Mirak, bob2: it's still giving me the same error
<Mr_Smiley> yes?
<bob2> ys: paste the error and your sources.list again
<[Mirak] > ys, did you apt-get update?
<ys> Mirak: yep
<chibifs> >.<;
<mercurus> wb linux_galore: yeah, just make sure you tell people that the only warranty on the parts is the manufacturer's :)
<nomasteryoda> do you have another partitioner?
<[Mirak] > ys, paste the error again
<chibifs> Damnit, failure. ;_;
<Mr_Smiley> nomasteryoda maybe why? :)
<ben_> is there a shortcut to log out?
<ben_> or end the session
<linux_galore> mercurus: and the terms of the contract are when I arraive and leave all knowlege after that time are chargeable stop them ringing me 1am in the morning
<Mr_Smiley> theres windows on hda1, and i'm trying to make a swap and root partition, when it tries to format the root partition i get an error saying it is unable to :/
<bob2> ys: apt-get update
<bob2> not upgrade
<bob2> ben_: you can make one
<mercurus> linux_galore: good plan :)
<ben_> bob2: how?
<bob2> ben_: computer -> desktop -> keybindings
<Pariente> hi
<chibifs> Broke the root filesystem, have to go through all of that floppy mess again. ._.
<nomasteryoda> Mr_Smiley: try checking with Partition Magic
<Mr_Smiley> nomasteryoda ok
<mercurus> ben_: if you want an icon, it can be added as an applet to a gnome-panel or dragged onto the desktop frm the Computer menu
<Pariente> can some one tell me of a filesharing prongram in the ubuntu repositori list??? please???
<nomasteryoda> Mr_Smiley: you can get a good bootable one from Hirems... google for it
<ys> bob2: i did update
<linux_galore> mercurus: although the people I look after now dont ring me often they usually go through my middle person at the local tennis club or something
<mercurus> Pariente: xmule
<nomasteryoda> Mr_Smiley: lots of HD tools
<legba> pariente - in universe try amule
<Mr_Smiley> nomasteryoda ok thanks
<legba> don't use xmule..
<mercurus> linux_galore: lol
<bob2> ys: you still haven't added the line I told you to
<Pariente> mercurus: is it aesy to use????
<legba> yes
<mercurus> legba: my experience with xmule was positive ... did you have problems with it ?
<Mr_Smiley> nomasteryoda i can't seem to google it link? :)
<legba> yes
<legba> speed and stability
<legba> hence the existence of amule
<linux_galore> mercurus: its a good deal i play with neat new hardware i cant ever dream to buy and she gets lots of thanks and a cut from her socialite buddies and keeps mum about the whole deal
<Pariente> thanX 100000
<ys> bob2: i did it's in the middle of it
<eclipse_> does anyone know how to install k3b on ubuntu?
<bob2> eclipse_: aptget install k3b.
<Pariente> apt-get install k3b..
<chibifs> apt-get install k3b
<legba> lol
<chibifs> I lose.
<eclipse_> i tried it but it said not found
<linux_galore> to install k3b you will have to install qt and kde base
<nomasteryoda> Mr_Smiley: just sec
<bob2> linux_galore: no you don't
<bob2> eclipse_: you need to enable universe
<eclipse_> ok
<bob2> eclipse_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<linux_galore> bob2: k3b uses qt and kde stuff
<legba> hmm
<eclipse_> ok
<bob2> linux_galore: yes, but apt does that for you
<legba> synaptic has a problem with lower resolutions.
<mercurus> linux_galore: indeed ... almost sufficient encouragement for me to take up tennis :P
<legba> this should be fixed.
<Pariente> people i installed ubuntu but surpricingly had many problems with eth0
<linux_galore> bob2: duh I know that but thats what will happen
<[Mirak] > ys, uncomment that universe line.......quanta is in universe
<nomasteryoda> Mr_Smiley: sorry...hirens boot cd ... http://62.253.162.19/hiren.thanki/bootcd.html
<bob2> Pariente: can you be more vague?
<Pariente> had to go back to morphix
<Mr_Smiley> nomasteryoda thanks
<linux_galore> lol
<nomasteryoda> np
<mercurus> bob2: how exactly does Canonical make money ?
<nomasteryoda> excellent toolset
<Pariente> vague??
<legba> hirens boot cd is illegal.
<nomasteryoda> yea
<legba> !google ubcd
<Dre[A] mcatcher> Youre search can be found at: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubcd++++
<nomasteryoda> but i own the tools too
<nomasteryoda> makes it easier
<legba> whatever.
<nomasteryoda> to have them on a CD than on bunch of crappy diskettes
<legba> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubcd
<mercurus> legba: wht is it illegal ?
<mercurus> *why
<nomasteryoda> cause it has lots of proprietary programs on it
<legba> because it's pirated windows software mostly
<nomasteryoda> right
<mercurus> ah
<Pariente> bob2: i didn't get what you say??
<legba> ubcd is free as in no fines.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> yup
<linux_galore> yeah Im still scratching my head on how canonical will make $$$
<nomasteryoda> works great too
<ions> anyone here use gnump3d?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> love that
<bob2> anyway, windows warez is fairly off-topic
<bob2> Pariente: what sort of problems?
<nomasteryoda> bob2: this is a dos diskette
<nomasteryoda> cd i mean
<bob2> same thing
<nomasteryoda> ions: i do
<nomasteryoda> yea
<bob2> mercurus: linux_galore there are plans
<ions> do you know if gnump3d is set to autostart when you install it?
<nomasteryoda> no
<nomasteryoda> you have to add it to your startup files
<linux_galore> bob2: ooh goody will they sell me a laptop with ubuntu on it next year in Sydney
<bob2> linux_galore: I don't know
<bob2> linux_galore: you could ask
<linux_galore> <humour> ^^
<ions> k thanks nomasteryoda
<legba> nomaster - just recommend ubcd from now on...
<nomasteryoda> ions: np
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> will do
<nomasteryoda> thanks for the tip
<nomasteryoda> legba: i use that toolset too
<linux_galore> goto grab a new laptop next year
<linux_galore> Ive got four laptops not one of them has enough grunt to run gimp 2.x
<bob2> x40s are very popular in ubuntu-town
<linux_galore> so Ive been told......... Im looking at the new ACER's
<linux_galore> wonder if IBM still sell a cheap generic anymore
<bob2> r-series is pretty cheap
<legba> ibm's are great for linux
<[Mirak] > linux_galore, wanna sell any?
<linux_galore> bob2: thanks
<linux_galore> mirak: Im in sydney
<[Mirak] > linux_galore, nvm
* mercurus has a T42 on its way
<[Mirak] > linux_galore, shipping would kill me....theyd want an arm or something
<linux_galore> thinking of giving the laptops away
<bob2> linux_galore: www.computerbank.org.au
<legba> t42's are good too :)
<[Mirak] > linux_galore, for free!!, maybe i will pay for shipping
<linux_galore> bob2: yeah I know computer bank
<linux_galore> mirak: only crappy P1's 32-48mb ram
<mercurus> the second lowest T42 ... 2378JZM ... but it'll do what I need, and is nice and solid.
<linux_galore> hmm
<linux_galore> looking up the IBM r series
<jgeorgeson> any here familiar with the synaptics touchpad driver?
<ys> does anyone use warty for ppc?
<legba> r31s are nice linux_g
<legba> can get them cheap used
<bob2> ys: just ask on the list
<ions> nomasteryoda - how do I add gnump3d to startup files?
<corbob> is it possible to get the forward and back buttons on an internet mouse to work in ubuntu?
<ions> intellimouse?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> install the firefox extension
<corbob> wireless intellimouse explorer...
<jgeorgeson> awesome!!!
<corbob> from synaptic?
<bob2> nope
<nomasteryoda> ions: O_O
<ions> heh
<ions> same as any other distro?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> should work
<ions> k nm, stupid question then
<ions> sorry
<nomasteryoda> i only do mine when i feel like it
<nomasteryoda> ions
<corbob> i suppose on the 9th it might be a good idea to upgrade everything, as firefox 1.0 will be out...
<nomasteryoda> ions: i made another user for that
<nomasteryoda> to keep my box a little safer
<bob2> no
<bob2> warty will never have firefox 1.0
<nomasteryoda> ions: i ssh into the box and start it as the user by using screen
<jgeorgeson> bob2: any idea what the extension is called/
<bob2> hoary already has pr1
<corbob> why?
<ions> ahh
<ions> interesting
<legba> warty will stay the same...
<bob2> warty will never be updated
<nomasteryoda> ions, screen is cool
<bob2> it's released now, it only gets security and critical bug fixes
<ions> yeah screen rocks
<corbob> i thought i read somewhere about 18 months of updates...
<corbob> oh ok
<bob2> 18 months of security updates
<corbob> how will upgrading from one version of ubuntu to the next go?
<ions> hopefully well
<ions> xorg will probably require the most attention
<ions> but that's easy
<nomasteryoda> yea
<bob2> jgeorgeson: http://easygestures.mozdev.org/
<bob2> xorg packaging is not easy
<nomasteryoda> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnump3d/FAQ.html#faq-securing
<ions> ohhh ty
<nomasteryoda> i restricted mine
<nomasteryoda> to my work ip and my lappy
<nomasteryoda> can open when needed
<Lowry> Any ppc users have scanner zoom problems?
<nomasteryoda> by having an extra conf file
<corbob> what's gnump3d if you don't mind me asking...
<nomasteryoda> mp3 streamer
<corbob> ah i see
<nomasteryoda> to stream your collection when you need it
<ions> really nice Web based streamer
<nomasteryoda> via browser
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> fast
<corbob> ah that makes sence, gnu mp3 (d)aemon
<nomasteryoda> low resources
<nomasteryoda> =)
<ions> indeed
<ions> does oggs too
<legba> apache seems to do that laready ;)
<legba> *already
<nomasteryoda> yea
<ions> true, but gnump is prettier
<legba> what does it add?
<ions> playlists
<legba> ooh
<legba> there's a reason right there
<legba> i've been doing rendezvous locally
<jgeorgeson> linux only?
<nomasteryoda> it's very cool indeed
<ions> if you have your stuff well organized it's great
<legba> or LAMP
<legba> i do have it well organized
<bob2> hm, I should finish my musicd
<nomasteryoda> or you can go random
<legba> on-the-fly playlists are where it's at
<linux_galore> ouch IBM prices are not cheap
<linux_galore> on laptops
<legba> hate to say it but wmp10 has the feature
<jgeorgeson> linux_galore: compared to whom?
<bob2> so does every modern player
<legba> yeah?
<legba> name another one bob2
<ys> bob2: i still can't get it working
<jgeorgeson> bob2: they're talking about streamers, not players
<corbob> legba, define on the fly playlist...
<bob2> legba: which feature?
<linux_galore> jgeorgeson: acer and most tw brands.........you can get cheap models buts the cpu's are slow and the features are not there
<bob2> jgeorgeson: oh
<legba> namely music i have yet to hear ;)
<corbob> legba, rythm box can generate playlists based on whatever criteria you give it...
<nomasteryoda> hey, gnump3d does mpg videos too
<legba> hmm too bad it looks like garbage still.
<jgeorgeson> linux_galore: i haven't looked at acer, but i worked at a place doing tech support for TI when acer bought the laptop division from them. i wouldn't compare acer to ibm
<legba> ti still make acers?
<jgeorgeson> i'd compare acer to emachines
<legba> i mean
<legba> well acwer has used hon hai for some designs so you are wrong jgeorgeson
<linux_galore> actually ACER make a really cheap 17" laptop
<corbob> emachines == crap!!!
<Lowry> try ppc ubuntu on a power/ibook
<jgeorgeson> i did say 'i haven't looked at acer"
<nomasteryoda> http://forevergeek.com/articles/access_a_home_based_digital_music_collection_from_anywhere.php
<Lowry> dual boot with os x
<linux_galore> the acer stuff i saw on show yesterday looked really well made and looked very nice
<legba> yeah they switched ODM's
<nomasteryoda> ions: it's been months since i last used mine
<nomasteryoda> i don't even remember the password
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<ions> lol
<linux_galore> I thought the price on the laptops would be expensive but when the rep said AUD$1300 for the standard model my jaw dropped
<nomasteryoda> i go to my den with the laptop
<legba> 290E
<legba> :P
<nomasteryoda> ... and listen using gnump3d
<legba> linux_g that model isn't recommended for linux
<linux_galore> legba: I'll write all the models down but the 17" one looked nice
<legba> prolly 3000 series
<linux_galore> legba: AUD$2350 for a 17" laptop with a huge 120Gb hardisk and a nice ATI card hit the spot
<legba> i'd go geforce go if i were you
<linux_galore> legba: yeah I use nvidia on all the desktops
<legba> just easier
<linux_galore> that will be the killer with most laptops is have they got an nvidia card....del have a cheap model AUD$1899 with a fx5200 mobile card 14.1" screen
<jgeorgeson> be careful with dell. with ship busted DSDTs (acpi issues) and unless their bios implementation of the intel integrated graphics chips is busted
<legba> he's right.
<jgeorgeson> and if you have any problem, even if it's bad hardware, they won't listen to you if you're not troubleshooting with windows
<nomasteryoda> jgeorgeson: i got a new dell laptop
<nomasteryoda> and Ubuntu would not install
<jgeorgeson> what model?
<nomasteryoda> and suse was almost as bad
<nomasteryoda> 505
<jgeorgeson> latitude?
<nomasteryoda> ye
<LinuxJones> night all
<jgeorgeson> does it have the intel i8x0 chipset
<jgeorgeson> ?
<nomasteryoda> might just
<bob2> the DSDT suckage can be worked around
<nomasteryoda> not sure
<nomasteryoda> heck, it wouldn't even boot from the CD
<nomasteryoda> but at least it did in suse
<nomasteryoda> but screen was black and blue
<nomasteryoda> i mean 2 colors
<jgeorgeson> bob2: yeah, i'm still trying to get into figuring that out, i did recompile the dsdt, haven't rolled it into the kernel though
<nomasteryoda> but Ubuntu has been good elsewhere
<jgeorgeson> nomasteryoda: i had to backroll my bios using the floppy installer to get it to work with even the vesa driver
<nomasteryoda> yea
<jgeorgeson> the floppy bios installer, that is
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> i might have to do that too
<nomasteryoda> is a work laptop
<nomasteryoda> i always put linux on them
<Gmail> ok need help quicj i got someone on the phone tring to type in hebrew in OOo but he can't he already did computer>...>keyboard>layout>isreali...>and swap to it, and he also went into OOo tools > options > lang. settings > hebrew
<nomasteryoda> even if the fools will only use Windows
<jgeorgeson> did you try booting with acpi=off or noapic?
<nomasteryoda> makes my life easier to fix them
<nomasteryoda> will do that monday
<nomasteryoda> but on the upside
<nomasteryoda> suse saw and installe the bluetooth adapter
<nomasteryoda> was amazing
<jgeorgeson> suse 9.2?
<legba> 9.2?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<legba> or 9.1?
<nomasteryoda> 9.2
<legba> 9.2 IS amazing
<nomasteryoda> but the bootables suck
<nomasteryoda> require 256mb system ram
<jgeorgeson> i tried the livecd to check out the acpi stuff, same result as ubuntu
<legba> though 8.2 was best yet
<jgeorgeson> inspiron 2600
<nomasteryoda> legba: thought?
<legba> ?
<nomasteryoda> i have 6 distros +xpee on my Inspiron 7500
<GnuHippy> what is the kernel module for the VIA KT800 Pro chipset?
<jgeorgeson> that's crazy, how big's your disc?
<nomasteryoda> legba: was wondering if you meant thought or though
<nomasteryoda> 60gb
<legba> though sorry
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Gmail> ??
<bob2> 6? why?
<encryptio> nomasteryoda, do you just have one swap partition?
<nomasteryoda> to show off to lug memebers
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Gmail> can someone quickly help me it wound be really thanked for
<encryptio> and one home folder?
<nomasteryoda> no
<encryptio> mm.
<nomasteryoda> common area for sharing
<nomasteryoda> but not commmon home
<jgeorgeson> Gmail: i have no idea how to fix that
<nomasteryoda> causes problems
<Gmail> ok abiword is only 5MBs
<nomasteryoda> Ubuntu 4.1, SuSE 9.1, Slackware 10, Libranet, Mandrake 10.1, Fedora core2 and xpee
<nomasteryoda> kinda crazy
<nomasteryoda> but fun
<mbb> anyone know what file might store info about sound card resources? Looking for DMA now, troubleshooting a sound oddity.
<jgeorgeson> /proc/dma
<mbb> jgeorgeson: thanks, stand by, gotta start the laptop.
<encryptio> right on, man.
<jgeorgeson> brb
<mbb> jgeorgeson: dma only said "4: cascade", doesn't tell me anything. the problem is,
<mbb> sound is all garbled and slow, *unless* my nic or wireless pcmcia are plugged in. then normal. Sounded like an irq deal to me, but don't think that's it now. you have any troubleshooting ideas?
<linux_galore> hmm T22 thinkpad are cheap on ebay
<mbb> not just ubuntu, happens with Knoppix too.
<jgeorgeson> thinkpads tend to work pretty well with linux
<jgeorgeson> hm, i'm guessing your sound card isn't an old isa one?
<mbb> jgeorgeson: thinkpad 390x, built in. essolo.
<jgeorgeson> mbb: /proc/dma was all i had without searching google
<mbb> another user on the mailing list has same model, does the same thing. I'm still dreaming of a fix or workaround, but I've got many hours in it, no luck!
<jgeorgeson> mbb:  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://adequat.c2a.fr/linux/howtos/390x/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dessolo%2Blinux%2Bdma%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D
<jgeorgeson> loading pretty slow though, might be down
<mbb> it works normally in ms windows 98. haven't tried a non debian based live cd.
<Hikaru79> What is Ubuntu's equivalent of Windows' "ipconfig -all" again? ^ ^;;
<jgeorgeson> ifconfig -a
<bob2> ip addr
<jgeorgeson> mbb: have you checked out linux-thinkpad.org?
<jgeorgeson> mbb: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-118677.html
<adoyretsamon|utb> ouch
<adoyretsamon|utb> that is scary
<jgeorgeson> adoyretsamon|utb: ?
<adoyretsamon|utb> yea
<adoyretsamon|utb> the warning
<adoyretsamon|utb> about sensors
<jgeorgeson> oh, yeah
<adoyretsamon|utb> old, but good info
<Outlander> hi
<adoyretsamon|utb> i know my EPROM would be fried if i had one
<adoyretsamon|utb> Hey Outlander
<jgeorgeson> i haven't looked at lmsensors since '98/'99
<adoyretsamon|utb> got it running on my suse desktop
<adoyretsamon|utb> good info
<adoyretsamon|utb> keeps my amd from frying
<jgeorgeson> does acpi report temp info
<mbb> jgeorgeson: linuxforums, been there. my bios doesn't have that option.there are a number of versions of the 390x.
<adoyretsamon|utb> not sure
<mbb> but hadn't seen linux-thinkpad.org, looking at that now.
<adoyretsamon|utb> bios does
<adoyretsamon|utb> i get fan speeds and CPU /MB temp
<adoyretsamon|utb> display them in gkrellm
<adoyretsamon|utb> plugin
<Xenguy> well that was one short install attempt :-/
<GnuHippy> what is the kernel module for the VIA KT800 Pro chipset?
<GnuHippy> ???
<Xenguy> The install hung at 'Loading components of the Ubuntu Installer', at 'Retrieving e2fsprogs-udeb'...
<bob2> Xenguy: sure the cd burne properly?
<Xenguy> Just started flashing at me like a stobe light :-(
<bob2> GnuHippy: why?
<Xenguy> er, strobe
<Xenguy> bob2: I guess I'll try burning another copy
<bob2> Xenguy: check the md5sum of the cd
<linux_galore> lol IBM thinkpad 390 AUD$21
<GnuHippy> I want to enable DMA on my drives
<Xenguy> bob2: OK
<GnuHippy> bob2
<adoyretsamon|utb> GnuHippy, hdparm
<adoyretsamon|utb> i use it
<GnuHippy> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<GnuHippy> /dev/sda:
<GnuHippy>  HDIO_GET_QDMA failed: Invalid argument
<GnuHippy> also why doesn't it work when I set it in disks-admin
<GnuHippy> ?
<adoyretsamon|utb> GnuHippy, this is old, but it is good info on hdparm
<adoyretsamon|utb> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html
<hacked``> guys
<hacked``> can anyone help me set up kismet, once and for all
<tom-cat> hi folks
<Xenguy> bob2: how do I check the md5sum of the CD (I don't have the original .iso file, just the burned CD) ?
<bob2> md5sum /dev/hdc
<vera> hi I am getting annoyed by a >350mb mem. usage for gnome-vfs-daemon
<Xenguy> bob2: OK, tried that but was taking a long time - I'll try again
<bob2> hacked``: install it.  read the README.  run kismet_server and kismet_client
<vera> does anyone know how can I reduce it?
<mbb> hacked``: what does kismet not do for you?
<GnuHippy> adoyretsamon|utb that guide didn't work
<GnuHippy> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<GnuHippy>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<hacked``> mbb, it doesnt work
<hacked``> get a gay message
<hacked``> ie. FATAL: Unable to open cisco control file '/proc/driver/aironet/eth1/Config' 2:No such file or directory
<Xenguy> bob2: hrm, here's the output (doesn't look good)...
<Xenguy> bob2: # md5sum /dev/hdd
<Xenguy> error processing /dev/hdd: failed in buffer_read(fd): mdfile: Input/output error
<Xenguy> bob2: any idea if that is the CD, or some different issue?
<nomasteryoda> GnuHippy: did you do it
<nomasteryoda> sudo hdparm
<GnuHippy> I did
<nomasteryoda> odd
<GnuHippy> I know
<nomasteryoda> i mean really
<mbb> hacked``: what does it do when you try? I had to edit the config file here, tell it what chipset and driver.
<bob2> Xenguy: could be a dodge cd, could be a dodge drive
<bob2> Xenguy: burn at a slower speed might help
<hacked``> mbb, thats the problem, im not sure what chipset/driver i have
<vera> can anyone help me with this gnome-vfs-daemon problem ? I run top and it says it is using 95% of cpu and 60% of memory
<Lowry> Hi
<Lowry> Any ppc users on?
<Hikaru79> I'm having a small issue with java programs; for some reason, all my java programs will automatically close themselves if I close the terminal window from which I ran them
<Hikaru79> Is this normal?
<Hikaru79> Isn't there a way to run Java programs WITHOUT a terminal window open for it?
<Xenguy> bob2: I guess I'll try burning another CD -- thanks
<mbb> hacked``: what do you know about the wireless card? brand, model, does it work with ubuntu at all, etc?
<Hikaru79> I could do it on Debian... but on Ubuntu it doesn't work :(
<vera> Hikaru79,: ./program &
<bob2> Lowry: lots, just ask your question
<hacked``> yep, works perfectly, im using it now
<Lowry> Are lucent 802.11b card supported from the cd?
<bob2> Lowry: yes
<bob2> well, some at least
<Lowry> I just wanted to add it and networking crashed
<Hikaru79> vera, what do you mean?
<bob2> "networking crashed"?
<Lowry> Selected eth1
<hacked``> mbb, its a cisco, on my toshiba satellite pro 6100 laptop
<hacked``> mbb, actually its a prism 2 card
<Lowry> rebadged lucent silver
<GnuHippy> how do I alias my SATA drive as ATA from grub?
<bob2> alias it? why?
<nomasteryoda> bob2: he wants to use hdaparm
<nomasteryoda> and it doens't support scsi
<nomasteryoda> so alias SCSI=IDE ?
<GnuHippy> /dev/sda1:
<GnuHippy>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<GnuHippy>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<bob2> ug
<GnuHippy> thats the error I get
<mbb> hacked``: I went to "http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml" and read the Section 11 about Capture Sources
<nomasteryoda> bob2: it's a SATA drive
<nomasteryoda> mounted on /dev/sda1
<bob2> I know
<nomasteryoda> ok
<bob2> I'm pretty sure they all enable dma by default
<bob2> unless some idiot vendor made a broken one already
<nomasteryoda> totally possible
<nomasteryoda> lots of idiots out there
<nomasteryoda> =)
<bob2> GnuHippy: file a bug
<mbb> hacked``: and in my case, edited /etc/kismet/kismset.conf - changed source=mdwif_g,ath0,madwif_gsource and It Just Worked.
<GnuHippy> well DMA isn't enabled on my DVD burner and my whole system crawls when burning
<nomasteryoda> mbb, cool
<GnuHippy> which doesn't happen in other distros
<nomasteryoda> GnuHippy: mine did
<nomasteryoda> until i set it
<bob2> your dvd is sata?
<GnuHippy> no IDE
<GnuHippy> ATA
<nomasteryoda> unless things have changed, the default is to make most compatible...i.e. slower, but working
<nomasteryoda> i enable 32bit disk access on the HDs too
<GnuHippy> well DMA was enabled in Windows by default
<mac2612> hi guys, just installed ubuntu, and totem's crashing whenever I try and open something in totem
<nomasteryoda> mac2612: does that for me too
<nomasteryoda> any movie
<nomasteryoda> i got mplayer
<mac2612> yeah
<mac2612> songs too?
<GnuHippy> you need the codecs to handle the movie
<nomasteryoda> that fixed
<nomasteryoda> yes
<schifo> guys, fedora 3 just came out 10 minutes ago, what is ubuntu's response ?
<GnuHippy> totem-xine and w32codecs etc
<nomasteryoda> yuck
<mac2612> it's not in the apt-get sources, so it's a pain
<nomasteryoda> mac2612: yes it is
<GnuHippy> you have to add universe and multiverse
<nomasteryoda> yea
<mac2612> gnuhippy, totem-xine will uninstall ubuntu-desktop for some reason
<nomasteryoda> thks
<mbb> hacked``: another site worth a look is http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz for finding chipset, etc about a wide range of cards
<GnuHippy> wha???
<GnuHippy> wierd
<mac2612> yep
<nomasteryoda> mac2612: just try mplayer
<GnuHippy> get mplayer and compile it from source
<mac2612> nomasteryoda, that's probably what I'll do in the end
<nomasteryoda> apt-get install mplayer works
<GnuHippy> make sure you install w32codecs before you compile it
<mac2612> I'm more farmiliar with mplayer anyways
<GnuHippy> yeah
<bob2> schifo: um, what is there to respond to?
<nomasteryoda> it's very sweet
<nomasteryoda> bob2, LOL
<GnuHippy> fedora sucks
<nomasteryoda> amen
<mac2612> yeah I've compiled mplayer before
<GnuHippy> up2date sucks
<GnuHippy> yum sucks
<bob2> RANDOME LINUX #32837 came out today, too
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<bob2> we should issue a press release!
<GnuHippy> because linux distro should really compete that heavily ;)
<schifo> bob2, there needs to be a rapid response to competitor's news
<nomasteryoda> bob2, but it is good another distro was released
<bob2> schifo: why?
<GnuHippy> distro wars are stupid
<bob2> schifo: what is there to say?
<schifo> bob2, distro war
<bob2> schifo: huh?
<nomasteryoda> schifo: i have 6 on my laptop... not a war
<schifo> bob2, ex: new ubuntu version out monday
<bob2> no one older than 13 takes "distro wars" as anything more than a joke
<schifo> that would be a response
<bob2> schifo: that would be stupid
<mac2612> well at least they encourage competitiveness
<bob2> there's 5.5 months left in hoary's development cycle
<nomasteryoda> experimentation is what i like about it
<GnuHippy> hoary pwnz
<nomasteryoda> how long is the timeout on sudo?
<GnuHippy> I think it is 5 min
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> good
<GnuHippy> is the AMD64 build good yet?
<GnuHippy> I may switch over to that to see if I can get DMA working
<mdz> GnuHippy: absolutely
<mdz> nomasteryoda: default is 15min
<GnuHippy> are the hoary packages all there for AMD64?
<wfx> where do i find a apt resoure for the eclipse ide
<mdz> GnuHippy: essentially
<mdz> there are probably some failures out in universe, but then, there are for i386 too
<GnuHippy> k
<mac2612> hmm is the ppc build oldworld compatible?
<nomasteryoda> mdz, even better
<nomasteryoda> thks
<nomasteryoda> mac2612: i've got an old world powerbook
<bob2> mac2612: I don't think it will boot on it
<mdz> mac2612: the software will generally run on it, but the installer isn't very smart about oldworld
<nomasteryoda> 200mhz
<nomasteryoda> 3400c
<mdz> you'll likely need to set up the boot loader yourself
<nomasteryoda> runs yellowdog
<mac2612> yeah, bootx probably
<nomasteryoda> yup
<mac2612> yeah I don't like yellowdog very much
<nomasteryoda> me too
<nomasteryoda> it's deadhat
<nomasteryoda> if i could move to Ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> i certainly would
<mac2612> it's just an even worse implementation of redhat
<mac2612> yeah
<mac2612> hmm well I'm gonna have a look at it sometime
<nomasteryoda> i only have 48mb ram
<nomasteryoda> thats the issue
<mac2612> on my powercomputing clone
<mac2612> yeah
<mac2612> LOL
<bob2> the installer should just run in 48MB
<mac2612> I was trying to run linux on a 1400c with 16mb ram
<bob2> but gnome will be very unhappy
<nomasteryoda> bob2, good
<nomasteryoda> my gnome was unhappy
<mac2612> yeah, but you could substitiute gnome with like icewm
<nomasteryoda> ... i got the thing from the dumpster
<nomasteryoda> wanted to try linux on it
<linux_galore> wonder if they will do a DVD version of Ubuntu considering DVD based machines are around 3-4 years old now
<nomasteryoda> sure
<mac2612> lol, our school stole 486s out of a BOCES dumpster and gave them to teachers
<nomasteryoda> mac2612: lol
<nomasteryoda> stole as in got them
<nomasteryoda> not nicked
<mac2612> yeah
<nomasteryoda> k
<mac2612> like
<nomasteryoda> kool
<mac2612> took them out of the trash
<hazmat> are developers running hoary for a desktop?
<linux_galore> heh heh @ dumpster diving for mhz
<mac2612> they were eduquest 486-25s
<mac2612> 70mb harddrives crammed with win95
<bob2> hazmat: you'd have to ask them, but all new packages being uploaded are expected to have been tested on hoary
<mac2612> they'dve made great linux terminals though
<nomasteryoda> sure
<mdz> linux_galore: yes, we'll roll a DVD image
<mac2612> nomasteryoda, that was awhile ago, our elementary schools art department and resource rooms got stuck with 486s while some got PIIs and PIIIs
<mdz> maybe a couple of varieties
<mdz> hazmat: I'm running hoary on all my desktops
<nomasteryoda> great to hear mdz
<nomasteryoda> on both counts
<wfx> hmmm, cant find eclipse 3.0.x
<encryptio> what id3 editing software do you guys recommend?
<encryptio> time to search google
<jdandr2> I am rying to get the ov51x driver working on ubuntu (for my eyetoy) .. from http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/download.html#ov51x ...   when I type make, it says no directory  /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/build
<mac2612> encryptio, kinda depends on what you're doing with it
<smo> jdandr2: You most likely need linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386 installed
<encryptio> just editing tags..
<encryptio> simple. i don't need much else
<mac2612> ahh
<mac2612> like mass editing?
<jdandr2> smo, yeah, but they don't appear to be in ubuntu's repositories, I jump from 2.6.7 to 2.6.9
<mdz> encryptio: rhythmbox
<mdz> jdandr2: note 'linux' rather than 'kernel'
<mdz> (this is in the FAQ, by the way)
<jdandr2> mdz, dooh, sorry
<mac2612> yeah I'd go with rhythmbox usually
<jdandr2> mdz, I usually roll my own kernel so haven't had this issue
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> rhythmbox is great
<jdandr2> mdz, sorry to say it, but doing what the faq says doesn't work ... : apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` --- is 2.6.8.1-2 not the default kernel?
<mdz> jdandr2: 2.6.8.1-2 is obsolete
<mdz> the headers were removed from the archive along with the kernel
<jdandr2> ahh
<mdz> that's pre-warty stuff
<mdz> sudo apt-get install linux-386 will get you the latest one
<Lowry> I am getting unknown device with my lucent wireless card
<mdz> jdandr2: if you installed a pre-release, you should read this: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogUpgradeNotes
<hectorvs> anyone have experience using guessnet-ifupdown and waproamd?
<mdz> hectorvs: it looks like NetworkManager is how we'll be accomplishing the same things in Hoary
<encryptio> how do I edit a wiki I created?
<encryptio> oh, "edit".
* encryptio shakes his head
<hectorvs> mdz: so i guess i have to hold 5 more months =)
<mdz> hectorvs: not necessarily; you can upgrade to hoary anytime you like
<mdz> if you're willing to accept instability from time to time
<hectorvs> mdz: hmm... where is the list of improvements hoary is having?
<mdz> hectorvs: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals
<hectorvs> mdz:  in which category does the automatic wireless detection fall into?
<GammaRay> GNOME 2.10? hih?
<GammaRay> err huh rather (-;
<mdz> hectorvs: NetworkManager
<mdz> GammaRay: huh?
<hectorvs> mdz: thanks =)
<teletype> i've been using linux since slackware 0.99pl14, and i have to say ubuntu is probably the most impressive distro i've seen
<GammaRay> mdz: my question exactly
<mdz> GammaRay: I don't understand your question
<teletype> if there's any developers here, kudos =)
<GammaRay> mdz: what's up w/ that version?
<hectorvs> hey mdz: is there a way for ubuntu to have a nice startup screen (like a loading screen) at boot up instead of the ugly startup text?
<smo> *ahem*  wrong window
<mdz> GammaRay: when hoary is released, it will include GNOME 2.10
<mdz> hectorvs: that's the "usplash" item on the same page
<hectorvs> =)
<GammaRay> mdz: gnome is currently at 2.8.x.. where do they get "2.10" from?
<mdz> GammaRay: GNOME uses a release numbering scheme similar to Linux
<mdz> GammaRay: 2.8 is a stable release, 2.9 development, 2.10 stable, etc.
<GammaRay> hmm I guess i just assumed 3.0 was next
<GammaRay> I read 2.10 as 2.1
<|trey|> GammaRay, 3.0 would represent a break of binary compatibility... there won't be one..
<GammaRay> I'm sure they could think of something ;-)
<|trey|> :/
<hectorvs> mdz: the gnome-background-properties keeps crashing on me every time I open it, this happened ever since i tried to add a readonly wallpaper through the drag and drop... how can i fix this? =(
<GammaRay> is it just me or are some tools missing from gnome-system-tools?
<GammaRay> like the bootloader and the run level editors
<|trey|> GammaRay, I see both...
<bob2> same here
<schifo> i was wondering if anybody can help me get my orinoco driver into monitor mode
<|trey|> 'Boot' and 'Services'...
<GammaRay> hmm.. what are the bins called?
<schifo> having a hard time
<schifo> downloaded the patch
<schifo> not sure how to apply
<schifo> or if i even have the correct patch
<hectorvs> i cant change my background! =S the app crashes everytime!
<mdz> GammaRay: the init script manager was disabled upstream
<|trey|> 'boot-admin' and 'services-admin'
<hectorvs> how do i reset it?
<mdz> it breaks things
<GammaRay> mdz: don't see either when I do dpkg -L gnome-system-tools | grep bin
<mdz> GammaRay: exactly
<mdz> they're disabled
<smo> hectorvs: You could try editing ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml to remove the wallpaper that's causing issues .. I'm not sure if there's a more graceful aproach
<GammaRay> so why does |trey| here have them?
<mdz> you'll have to ask |trey|
<hectorvs> smo: thanks! thatss what i needed, lemme check
<GammaRay> me asks |trey|
<mdz> because Ubuntu doesn't ship the run level editor
<|trey|> GammaRay, running hoary, haven't upgraded in the last 24 hours... maybe thats why?  :/
<mdz> ah, they might be re-enabled in the 2.9 release in hoary
<mdz> disabled for 2.8
<GammaRay> ic
<mdz> I wonder whether they actually fixed the breakage, though
<mdz> some people went and compiled it and tried to use it on ubuntu anyway
<mdz> and it rearranges the boot order and breaks it
<GammaRay> 2.8? what version number scheme is that? (-;
<mdz> the one I just explained?
<|trey|> GammaRay, quit being nit-picky... 2.8.x is what he meant...
<GammaRay> oh so you are refering to gnome's
<GammaRay> |trey|: I'm not.. just confused
<hectorvs> smo: it worked great, thanks!!
* |trey| hits something really hard
<GammaRay> seriously.. I knew about the whole odd-even scheme before.. it just never crossed my ditsy head that we would hit 10 instead of roll over
<wfx> where do i find glib-gettext >= 2.2.0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-q dracosX!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<wfx> i also searching for glib-gettextize
<wfx> it should be a part of glib-2 but where do i find it
<wfx> there are debian packages for this: ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/v2.2/
<Pizbit> Not thinking of the packages gettext and gettext-base are ya?
<wfx> hase the wrong version i need gettext >= 2.2.0
<Pizbit> What're you compiling?
<wfx> im a developer of teg.sf.net and have swithc ot ubuntu for development.
<wfx> switch to :-)
<wfx> Pizbit, any hint?
<Pizbit> nope
* wfx this is bad, must i realy swithc back to my old distribution?
<wfx> argh
<Pizbit> Got universe and all that enabled?
<wfx> yes
<mdz> wfx: libglib2.0-dev
<wfx> mdz, is installed
<alka_trash> hey everyone
<mdz> wfx: contains glib-gettextize
<wfx> ah no ! not the dev :-)
<mdz> wfx: the answer to all other questions of the same form is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/Contents-i386.gz
<alka_trash> I was thinking that it would nice to have a Ubuntu tweaking section in the forum
<wfx> mdz, big thx.
<alka_trash> Like some speed enhancements
<mdz> like what?
<alka_trash> like removing some unneeded modules
<alka_trash> maybe
<alka_trash> and hdparm
<mdz> that won't make your system any faster
<alka_trash> settings
<alka_trash> really
<alka_trash> Hmm there must be somthing
<mdz> the interesting bits of hdparm are enabled automatically by the kernel now
<alka_trash> how about Xfree
<mdz> alka_trash: if there were a magic switch to make your system faster, we'd enable it by default :-)
<alka_trash> mdz: I was thinking there must be something
<alka_trash> other than cpu specific builds
<alka_trash> how about pre-linking
<alka_trash> I've heard that this is a speed up, on some systems
* wfx wow i need a lot :-)
<smo> I think the only "tweak" ubuntu's needed on my system, was my dualhead/TwinView setup.  Past that, not needing hours of tinkering has been the major attraction.  I do have real-life things to do afterall
<mdz> alka_trash: you'd be surprised
<alka_trash> I am surprised
<mdz> we already do linker optimization, which, it turns out is a bigger win than prelinking, without the drawbacks
<alka_trash> I love ubuntu, it's a great OS, and I feel that  ( and probably a lot of people here ) I like to tweak computer setting to get everything customized. My first complaint  : Ubuntu needs to be less polished,  so I have to tweak with the OS.    :) he he
<wfx> ok it compile fine and works :-)
<mdz> alka_trash: LD_DEBUG=statistics /lib/tls/i686/cmov/ld-linux.so.2 <path to program>
<mdz> alka_trash: will show you some statistics
<alka_trash> Thanks
<mdz> those are the upper bounds on improvement due to prelinking
<mdz> here's a typical value:
<mdz>      16662:       total startup time in dynamic loader: 63510809 clock cycles
<mdz> 63M clock cycles on a 2GHz system is about 0.03 seconds
<volvoguy> hi all
<Ruffian|JANE|> GOD I LOVE UBUNTU!
* Ruffian|JANE| Wants To Bone Ubuntu.......... TWICE!
<mctavish> hi ho. How is the merge coming along? I read there was some nervousness about it.
<Ruffian|JANE|> wwhats merge?
<hurr> stop being a nub ruffian
<mctavish> warty-sid-hoary. Or something like that
<Ruffian|JANE|> oh ya
<Ruffian|JANE|> duh
<TongMaster> mctavish, I was riding you this morning, conditions weren;t very good but I enjoye it just the same.
<Ruffian|JANE|> hurr? wtf?
<volvoguy> hey, can someone help me with a menial task? i have a whole drive full of mp3's, multiple levels deep. for some reason they're all showing up as executables. is there an easy way to recursively change them all?
<mctavish> Really? I don't remember. I must have been still asleep.
<TongMaster> The cold water woke me up at least but you performed quite well.
<mctavish> Ho yeah, mctavish make surfboards don't they
<TongMaster> http://mctavish.com.au/
<TongMaster> yeah :)
<smo> volvoguy: find?  eg, find /your/mp3s/ -name "*mp3" -exec chmod 644 "{}" ";"
<SuperL4g> alka_trash: I wouldn't mind knowing how to remove some of those unneeded modules.  I know it's only cosmetic, but I like good looks. ;)
<volvoguy> smo: that probably needs sudo too, right? what do the characters at the end do?
<SuperL4g> alka_trash: I thought it would have been /etc/modules.conf, but that wasn't it.
<Ruffian|JANE|> aaah, My kittie left me a nice regurgitated present
<smo> volvoguy: depends who owns those files.  if your user owns them, it shouldn't need sudo.  "{}" is replaced by the filename, and ";" has a point too, I just don't know it ;o)
<smo> (I'm a parrot-fashion kinda guy)
* Pizbit grins.
<alka_trash> SuperL4g: I felt that it would help free up unused memory
<SuperL4g> also... how I can turn on my Atheros network card from the beginning, so I don't have to reboot to access my network the first time
<volvoguy> smo: thanks! going to process 10,000 files now. :-)
<SuperL4g> as it stands now, I have to install with no network, then reboot, and associate with my ESSID & WEP key, and then update
<alka_trash> SuperL4g: I guess that's not the case, oh well , it amazing I would swear that my computer was faster after removing those unused modules
<SuperL4g> if I could do it up front it would just update everything during the install and save about 20 minutes
<maskie> volvoguy, AFAIK the ";" means carryon and do not stop until the end .. or something to that affect
<SuperL4g> is that possible?
<Ruffian|JANE|> stupid net split
<volvoguy> maskie, thanks! i'll have to check out the man page for the shell.
<volvoguy> so, i just replatformed a SuSE server with Ubuntu. that drive of mp3's is reiserfs and i've already had to fix up some owner/group things and permissions things (it worked great smo!). any other issues i should expect to run into, getting this thing going in Ubuntu?
<GammaRay> replatformed?
<wfx> :-)
<volvoguy> well, kinda. linux A to linux B. :)
<SuperL4g> Suggestions:
<SuperL4g>     - Make sure all words are spelled correctly.
<SuperL4g>     - Search the Web for documents that contain " replatformed"
<SuperL4g> >:)
<SuperL4g> b_e_n_z: sup?
<volvoguy> i seem to always get hung up on fstab. it should be a straightforward "/dev/hdd1 /home/music reiserfs defaults 0 0", right?
<b_e_n_z> SuperL4g: yo
<GammaRay> SuperL4g: my buzz word dectector was going haywire
<GammaRay> I cringe when I hear people talking about "plating up food" on cooking shows
<SuperL4g> is there a way to pass ESSID and WEP info before you start the install, so I can get connectivity before the first reboot? as it stands right now, I have to do the install without the network, then reboot, then update.  If I could pass the options pre-install it would update everything up front and save about 20 minutes. :)
<volvoguy> :-) hey, when you only have one friend with a computer science degree, you tend to steal their terminology.
<SuperL4g> tell him he needs to go back to school, then! :)
<volvoguy> and i used it the way he uses it. but you're right, it doesn't seem to mean anything. heh.
* Ruffian|JANE| is away: sleeping................. ZzZzZzZzZzZ Ghetto Dual Boot RULES!
<maskie> volvoguy, maybe migrate might be beter suited --- migrate Linux A to Linux B
<volvoguy> you guys just delay your answers to make people look stuff up, don't you? :-) with things fixed and mounted like my example, things seem to be working good locally. now i just need to turn this into an smb share.
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
* Ruffian|JANE| is away: Sleeping................. My Gheto dual boot owns!
<volvoguy> at least i didn't "paradigm shift" my server. buzzwords never seem to make sense. like the line in "A Princess Bride" - "That word you keep using. I do not think it means what you think it means." :-)
<GammaRay> volvoguy: god I hope you didn't watch that by choice
<mdz> SuperL4g: the installer does allow you to configure the network interface immediately, if it is detected by the installer.  Unfortunately, the installer and the installed system use entirely different hardware detection methods in Warty
<volvoguy> ok. back to work. we *kinda* have a gui to set up smb shares in Hoary, but we have to do it manually in Warty, correct?
<volvoguy> GammaRay: what do you mean!? i've comitted the entire script to memory! it was a cult favorite in my band. one member even had the theme music played at his wedding. hehe.
<Hikaru79> Where do you edit the mimetype associations of Firefox?
<GammaRay> so.. this band you keep speaking of...
<plovs> volvoguy, hi, how is installing going?
<Todd_MA_1975> volvoguy: yep. shares-admin isn't in Warty
<volvoguy> GammaRay: i'm sure you never heard of us (heard in the past tense). we haven't done it professionally since the early 90's.
<volvoguy> hey plovs. install is good. big hard drive full of files is good. now i just need to do some smb.conf tweaking.
<GammaRay> volvoguy: all my music is from the early 90's (-;
<plovs> volvoguy, what did you mean with headless?
<GammaRay> around 93, they just stopped making good music
<plovs> volvoguy, in your mail to ubuntu-doc
<volvoguy> GammaRay: ok. i'll give you a free tshirt of you've heard of us. we had the brilliant name "glorious thunder" - and i wasn't in the band when they picked that name. :-)
<Todd_MA_1975> Hikaru79: Looking at about:config it looks like the global file is /etc/mime.types and individual user at ~/.mime.types
<Hikaru79> Thanks, Todd =)
<GammaRay> volvoguy: never heard of ya :-P
<volvoguy> plovs: eventually this is just going to be a fileserver. no video card, and i really don't need to run Gnome.
<GammaRay> volvoguy: the name could have been worse..
<GammaRay> could have been britney spears or something
<volvoguy> GammaRay. I know. I can't even repeat some of the alternative ideas. hehe.
<SuperL4g> mdz: yeah, and while the installer detects the ethernet NICs it does not see the wireless NIC. :/
<GammaRay> live was not the greatest name
<plovs> volvoguy, if you want some sort of frontend use webmin
<volvoguy> plovs: i haven't searched the site or the list yet, but i'm sure it's pretty easy to just boot to a console instead of a full gui.
<SuperL4g> mdz: which is strange, because if I execute a shell from the installer, it shows that the modules for the Atheros NIC are loaded. :)
<GammaRay> for one.. is it live or live?
<wfx> GammaRay, hmmm by this nick i must think on birth control ;-)
<volvoguy> plovs: webmin is a samba thing, right? *going to check out the repositories*
<SuperL4g> no
<SuperL4g> webmin is a webmin thing
<wfx> :) webmin can do alot
<SuperL4g> you can say that again
<GammaRay> wfx: it's actually named after a band who took their name from the song GammaRay by guess who
<volvoguy> just remember - the more options i get, the more questions i ask you. :-)
<GammaRay> webmin... is uh.. webmin
<plovs> volvoguy, webmin can make windows users admin a *nix box
<wfx> ok, i leave. have a nice day
* plovs hmm maybe that was not a very good recomendation
<GammaRay> I find it easier to just crack open a text editor
<smo> volvoguy: It's not as confusing as it sounds. webmin is what it claims .. web-based admin.  You feed it plugins depending on what you want to admin with it.  webmin-samba is one of them
<GammaRay> in a gui you have to have a checkbox for "everything". it gets confusing.
<volvoguy> plovs: i'm going to take a peek at it. looks like it must be in universe? also, i'm not a windows user but my mom is and i don't think she could admin a *nix box. :-)
<GammaRay> windows users can't admin windows boxes
<volvoguy> hehe
<Hikaru79> I'm trying to run BitTornado here... I installed it and everything but when I open a torrent with btdownloadgui.py, simply nothing happens... what'd I do wrong? ><
<plovs> volvoguy, it is the easiest way to admin samba, i think
<GammaRay> have you seen window's permissions?
<volvoguy> thanks plovs!
<volvoguy> the general idea with services is that if it's installed, it's going to run. is that a fair statement? once in install the samba server and edit smb.conf, and restart samba - that should be it?
<GammaRay> volvoguy: if it has a symlink in /etc/rcS.d/ it should
<volvoguy> Thanks GammaRay.
<GammaRay> take a look at update-rc.d
<plovs> volvoguy, updating the howto how to do this, wait 5 minutes
<volvoguy> wow. tons of webmin plugins! it doesn't specify for apache - anyone know if it handles apache2?
<volvoguy> thanks plovs!
<JDahl> is there no 'kernel-source-2.6.8'?
<plovs> is it correct that if i use update-rc.d and the service gets updated, does the service start to run again?
<plovs> volvoguy, yes it does
<alka_trash> hey everyone, I just got back from a security patching class
<alka_trash> interesting stuff
<volvoguy> plovs: cool. i might just have to bug you for more info in private chat. (or is it better to keep things public so everyone can learn?) gotta watch that signal to noise ratio.
<ernie> hey guys, im having an issue on my laptop when i leave it alone for a while on my home wireless netowrk i cant get back on the internet unless i log into my router and renew dhcp, any suggestions?
<alka_trash> I went to Seattle Wa for a company called Patchlink, the rep said that there software will patch Linux, when the question came up about how can you keep up with all the distro's she said that there company patches everything. then I thought that this was a marketing ploy.
<alka_trash> I just went to there site, I'm not finding much about patching linux.
<b_e_n_z> ernie: sounds like your ap/router has config issues
<volvoguy> hey plovs: webmin-apache is dependant on apache 1.3. do i need to install 1.3 and 2.0?
<alka_trash> Corporations are feeling the pressure to keep there systems up to date
<ernie> well, it works ok on windows
<plovs> volvoguy, no, then don't use it
<volvoguy> plovs: ok. i REALLY only needed samba anyway. thanks!
<alka_trash> yes, it does but to clump linux together like windows I think is impossible
<alka_trash> unless your talking about just one distro ( redhat, Suse )
<plovs> volvoguy, good, it should work with apache2, maybe ask on the mailing-list
<volvoguy> plovs: ok. will do.
<alka_trash> so these stats come out about linux and they only pertain to one distro,
<maskie> ernie, there is some issues with software suspend on laptops and when it wakes up ... there is some stuff on the wiki about it
<JDahl> I cannot find either kernel source or headers for 2.6.8 which is standard for ubuntu...
<plovs> volvoguy,  https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBootupHowto, and stop /etc/init.d/gdm you will no longer have a graphical login or remove gdm off-course
<smo> JDahl: ubuntu names then linux-(source,headers,images,modules) rather than kernel-  .. it's covered on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogUpgradeNotes
<JDahl> thanks
<maskie> JDahl, and the kernel is 2.6.8.1
<volvoguy> thanks plovs!
<alka_trash> I know I'm ranting but, I think the whole windows security thing is a conspiracy, it's there to create money. why else would MS release a tool to fix the issue made by another company ( Slahvic )
<alka_trash> it's like they are making things half ass purposely and then making to pay for the fault.
<volvoguy> i tend to agree with you alka_trash. how many MONTHS did they work on SP2, and then in a matter of WEEKS they announce 10 major security issues that still aren't fixed. sheesh.
<Kotaka>      - ?
<nefertati> hello i ust downloaded gnome-ppp but i dont how to install it. i opened synaptic but i cant find it in the list. can someone help me?
<hurr> more security issues because more use it
<Lowry> Hi
<alka_trash> MS says here's "here's Microsoft Baseline security analyzer for free, but if you want something that you can really use and report on you have to pay 50,000 for
<alka_trash> oh bTW it made by this company
<Lowry> I am looking for a bug report - but it was not saved to my flash drive
<Lowry> Is there a "console" app like in os x
<volvoguy> i don't know if that's true though hurr. that's almost like saying that microsoft knows windows better than linux devs know linux. the quantity of installs doesn't really factor in.
<Lowry> With a list of logs?
<volvoguy> Lowry - you can find all kinds of logs in /var/logs. the console is in the applications menu under system tools.
<mjr> Kotaka, 
<Kotaka>    
<alka_trash> Linux is way easier to install anyhow, insert CD boot live version of linux, click on click click, install live cd onto harddrive. done ---------- and yes it can be harder depending on what you need to do, but that relative to windows to  :)
<alka_trash> what happens to linux it that there is always something that you can openly tweak with
<nefertati> i just downloaded gnome-ppp but i dont how to install it. i opened synaptic but i cant find it in the list. can someone help me?
<alka_trash> nefertati: sodo dpkg -i <package>
<alka_trash> enjoy
<nefertati> thanks alka_trash
<alka_trash> yeppers
<nefertati> alka_trash it says " status database area is locked by another process"
<alka_trash> nefertati: close symantic
<alka_trash> doh
<volvoguy> hey plovs. if you're still here, i discovered that if you select apache2 to install first and THEN select webmin-apache, you don't get dependency messages.
<alka_trash> It would be cool if a forum had a point system that people could give you points if you help them
<volvoguy> there are generic sites like that on the web alka_trash.
<plovs> volvoguy, ah good, i was wondering why it didn't work
<alka_trash> nice
<nefertati> alka _trash "Couldn't find package gnome-ppp-0.3.17.tar.gz"
<alka_trash> volvoguy: man it's hard competing against the world with ideas  :)
<volvoguy> i don't remember the name, but on some, people ask questions and then pick the best answer from whoever replies. then they get paid. :)
<volvoguy> there's nothing new under the sun alka_trash. :)
<volvoguy> nefertati: you either need to be in the directory with the deb file, or use the whole path "dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb"
<volvoguy> oops. with a sudo in there too. :)
<yann__> he is not using a .deb package... it's a tar.gz (probably source file)
<nefertati> now its .tar
<yann__> then untar
<yann__> cd into the dir, check if there is a file like readme or install
<yann__> you will probably have to compile the thing yourself
<volvoguy> oops. sorry 'bout that. strange that isn't in the repositories.
<the_one> hi
<nefertati> i tryed synaptic but i cant find it
<Buzzzz_> is it possible to put emacs or vim in gnomes program menus?
<nefertati> in which file i had to download the file. because now it is desktop
<yann__> Buzzzz_: you could take gvim, that should show up
<Lowry>  Where would bug report tool keep past crash logs?
<the_one> guys, I need to start k3b setup to and it asks me for the root password, and my password doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<Buzzzz_> yann__, oki. should try that. but you can't put other programs there?
<volvoguy> nefertati - yeah. i checked too. if it requires compiling, i'm going to leave that to someone more knowledgable than myself.
<yann__> Buzzzz_: so far i had no need to. so i do not have a clue how to ;-)
<Buzzzz_> yann__, oki thanks
<nefertati> :( i dont know how to compile.
<yann__> Buzzzz_: well gvim does not show up here in my menus...
<the_one> how can I make cdrecord and cdrdao run with root permissions?
<the_one> anyone?
<Buzzzz_> yann__, ok.. A shortcut on the desktop will do then
<yann__> nefertati: what does the readme/install file say? usually just do a ./configure && make && make install
<smo> Buzzzz_: "nautilus applications:/" .. you should beable to right-click and add launchers within there
<volvoguy> nefertati: there's a debian package for gnome-ppp, but you might want to ask the mailing list to see if anyone has tried it yet.
<nefertati> ok now gnome ppp its a dir now i cd to it... i typed ./configure but... it says "hecking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<nefertati> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<nefertati> checking for gawk... no
<nefertati> checking for mawk... mawk
<nefertati> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<Buzzzz_> yann__, I have never used gnome before so..
<nefertati> checking for intltool >= 0.21... 0.30 found
<nefertati> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<nefertati> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"
<Buzzzz_> nefertati, seems that you miss a perl module
<beans> i've decided that the build-dep option for apt-get is the finest ever
<nefertati> what can i do for that? buzzzz_ ?
<Buzzzz_> nefertati, try to fetch it from CSPAN
<volvoguy> nefertati: i think that's the "libxml-parser-perl" package in synaptic.
<nefertati> ?
<the_one> nobody can help?
<nefertati> i 'll go to see vovlvoguy
* beans can help
<volvoguy> sorry the_one. i haven't tried k3b yet in ubuntu.
<the_one> not especially k3b, but there sure is a command to set root permissions to cdrecord and cdrdao, any help with that is appreciated
<nefertati> vovlvoguy: there is an libxml2 and libxml2-python2.3
<superted> my friend is getting constant problems with the permissions of the .ICEauthority file, so that he can't log in, is there a long-lasting solution?
<plovs> the_one, chmod +s
<plovs> the_one, sudo chmod +s <program>
<volvoguy> nefertati - try searching for "libxml-parser-perl"
<nefertati> ok
<the_one> plovs: thanks, I'll try that
<JonUbuntuNewbie> Hey all - the ubuntu wiki/site doesn't mention much about vnc.  I tried  "apt-get install vnc-common" and it says its there.  How do I run the darn thing?
<nefertati> volvoguy : nothing
<volvoguy> hi Jon - try the applications menu under internet. "terminal server client".
<bob2>  /win31
<mjr> vnc-common is only the common files for vnc stuff, there's no clients or servers there
<plovs> JonUbuntuNewbie, or under Computer > System config > Re,ote Desktop
<mjr> install vino for a gnome-integrated server
<volvoguy> for a server, try computer - desktop preferences - remote desktop
<JonUbuntuNewbie> thanks volvoguy, but it's the server I want to run
<plovs> JonUbuntuNewbie, it's already there
<smo> volvoguy: Is that vino?
<plovs> JonUbuntuNewbie Just set allow other users to view your desktop
<JonUbuntuNewbie> aha, I just found something called vino-server.   Running that seems to do the trick :-/
<smo> apparently so .. that's kinda hot.  I shall have to remember that one
<nefertati> volvoguy : i search it but i found nothing
<alka_trash> vino = vnc
<volvoguy> nefertati: that package has an ubuntu logo next to it, so i assume it's in main. do you have the universe repository enabled?
<volvoguy> yep smo. pretty slick huh? :)
<Kal_Zakath> hi
<volvoguy> can anyone else verify that for nefertati?
<alka_trash> good night everyone
<volvoguy> g'night alka_trash. thansk for the help!
<smo> libxml-parser-perl appears to be in warty/main.  It should show up
<Kal_Zakath> I can't see attached images anymore in the wiki, i.e. this page : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork
<Kal_Zakath> why ?
<volvoguy> i think that's because we switched wiki software Kal
<volvoguy> i have the logos and color swatch in SVG format if you need them.
<plovs> Kal_Zakath, it's an old not updated page, try https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Artwork
<bob2> nefertati: where you here yesterday?
<bob2> I solved your problem
<bob2> but I forget what it was
<nefertati> im not sure abou that volvoguy.but how i will enable the unuverse repository :??
<plovs> Kal_Zakath, and volvoguy has more artwork
<nefertati> yes bob2
<bob2> nefertati: what were you asking about?
<Kal_Zakath> volvoguy : yeah, I would need this stuff, where can I get it ?
<Kal_Zakath> I'd like to create a bootsplash theme
<plovs> nefertati, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Kal_Zakath> as I got bootsplash working
<JonUbuntuNewbie> I didn't install vino - it just seems to be there.  So all is well.   A bit slow on my local area network, connecting from my Apple OS X.
<volvoguy> Kal_Zakath: i'll put it on a webserver. give me a minute. :)
<Kal_Zakath> ok, cool
<Kal_Zakath> thanks m8
<nefertati> i .m trying to install gnome-ppp but synaptic cant find it.
<plovs> Kal_Zakath, how did you get bootsplash working?
<Kal_Zakath> plovs : compiling my own patced kernel
<Kal_Zakath> patched
<volvoguy> Kal_Zakath: i have two logos and the color swatch in SVG. do you need any more than that?
<plovs> Kal_Zakath, ok, too much work
<Kal_Zakath> volvoguy : well, I think it's all I need, thanks :)
<volvoguy> ok. brb.
<Kal_Zakath> I brb too :)
<plovs> nefertati, try to download http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/gnome-ppp and install it with sudo dpkg -i <name>
<JonUbuntuNewbie> cheerio folks
<bob2> virgin runs an ISP now?
<volvoguy> Kal_Zakath: http://www.volvoguy.net/ubuntu/ubuntu_svg.tar.gz
<volvoguy> plovs: is there some reason the SVG files didn't get moved to the new wiki?
<plovs> nefertati, you might need wvdial as well
<plovs> volvoguy, yes ... i am lazy
<volvoguy> :-)
<plovs> volvoguy, uploading pics is a pain
<plovs> volvoguy, but feel free to do so
<volvoguy> plovs: yeah... i noticed that.
<Kal_Zakath> volvoguy : ok, thanks again
<volvoguy> plovs: i'll see what i can do tomorrow. it's 5am here and i've been too busy chatting to get my work done. :-)
<volvoguy> Kal_Zakath: you're welcome.
<plovs> volvoguy, it would be great if you could repair http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork
<plovs> volvoguy, ask on ubuntu-doc for help with ReST if you need it
<plovs> volvoguy, i'm quite often there
<bob2> rEstRuCTUreD tExT
<plovs> bob2, ;)
<Witigonen> Hey everyone.  What's the best way to install the iTouch package for XMMS?  Does that even work in Ubuntu and/or Gnome?
<yann__> Witigonen: you could use acme, that is a gnome tool for multimedia keyboards, works like a charme for me
<Witigonen> yann__, Oh, that's awesome, thanks.
<Witigonen> Any recommended way of getting it?
<volvoguy> plovs: sure. i'll take a look at it tomorrow. i need to sign off for now. i want to get your opinion about moving the user-created art over to the other page i made... but tomorrow. :-) have a good night everybody!
<Gmail> yuck sf.net downgraded to fedora 2 from debian potato they cound of upgraded to ubuntu
<plovs> volvoguy, see ya
<smo> It's a step in the right direction
<yann__> Witigonen: hmmm.. got to check in which src it is in
<Witigonen> Also, is it possible to mount just a specific folder of a /dev device?
<bob2> no
<Witigonen> Hm, alright.
<Witigonen> I guess I'll just make a link to that folder, then.
<bob2> you mount whole devices
<bob2> the kernel doesn't know whats on it until it's mounted
<bob2> you can mount directories from one place to another, tho
<Kal_Zakath> :(
<Kal_Zakath> the logos I just got are screwed up
<Witigonen> Wait, really?  That's amazing.  I'll do that.  Thanks, bob2.
<bob2> so /mnt/music/nirvana could be mounted on /home/blah/ROCK
<bob2> Witigonen: mount --bind /source/dir/ /destination/dir/
<yann__> Witigonen: I think it is in universe
<Witigonen> yann__, what's the specific package name, then?  A search for acme yields only a couple of unrelated perl things.
<bob2> acme's gone
<bob2> the gnome keybinding thing lets you do that now
<bob2> but I doubt xmms listens to gnome
<bob2> so you'll need some magic
<Witigonen> bob2, I've never had success with xmms listening to gnome.  Volume controls work with that, though.
<bob2> I used to bind my window manager to run "echo play | xmms-shell" when I hit some key combo
<plovs> bob2, use pmount then you can mount as a user
<bob2> plovs: hrm? with the bind mount thing?
<superted> how can i solve stuff like this ? libartsc0 (>= 1.3.1)
<Witigonen> Oh, curses.  I had to kill xine and now my sound card is taken.
<plovs> bob2, i spoke too fast it is only for /dev/ ,to mount as user
<bob2> right
<Witigonen> Any idea why playing a DVD makes everything suddenly horrendously laggy?
<Witigonen> This is with Xine... Totem can't play the DVD because I don't have the plugins for it.
<Witigonen> libdvdcss2 is installed.
<bob2> are you on an ibook by chance?
<Witigonen> No, but I do have an ATI card.
<Witigonen> I'm on a 3Ghz AMD processor.
<bob2> odd
<Witigonen> And fglrxinfo is reporting ATI drivers.
<bob2> is it better if you get rid of them?
<Witigonen> I haven't tried that.
<Witigonen> brb.
<Lowry> Does bug-buddy keep a log of past crash reports?
<Witigonen> Okay, I need some help getting my sound working... XMMS when it plays mp3s just blazes through them (no, not using the DiskWriter plugin) and there aren't any system events at all, including login stuff.
<Treenaks> Witigonen: could you paste the output of "lsmod | grep snd" to www.pastebin.com ?
<Witigonen> http://pastebin.com/117595
<Treenaks> Witigonen: what kind of machine is it?
<Witigonen> Treenaks, i386.  Or do you want the detailed specs?
<Treenaks> Witigonen: I mean, is it a laptop, or a desktop, etc.
<Witigonen> Treenaks, desktop
<Witigonen> Treenaks, it has a webcam with a microphone via USB plugged in.
<Witigonen> Treenaks, but sound has been working before.
<Treenaks> Witigonen: what if you reboot with the webcam unplugged, and only plug it in after booting?
<Treenaks> does that fix it?
<JStrike> Can I get Firefox to detect my Java installation?
<Witigonen> Treenaks, let me try that.  brb.
<Treenaks> JStrike: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<JStrike> I have install Java already. That is not what I asked
<Witigonen> Treenaks, that worked, thanks.  Strange that it was working before.
<JStrike> I want to find out how to get Firefox to detect it
<Treenaks> Witigonen: it has to do with the order of detection.. for some reason USB audio (from the webcam) is detected _before_ the audio on your mainboard
<Witigonen> Treenaks, Okay.
<Treenaks> I don't know of an easy way to fix this..
<Witigonen> Er... uh-oh.  XMMS is still not playing mp3s.  Just skips through them.  It seems like gstreamer isn't installed... but it is.
<Treenaks> xmms doesn't use gstreamer
<Witigonen> Treenaks, I don't reboot that often, nor do I use the webcam that often.  So, it's not a big deal.
<Treenaks> XMMS should use the ESD output plugin, probably
<crimsun> JStrike: how did you install the plugin?
<Witigonen> Well, xmms WAS playing mp3s about two reboots ago.  So strange!  I've tried OSS, alsa, and eSound and they all do the same thing.
<JStrike> crimsun : What plugin?
<crimsun> JStrike: ..Java?
<JStrike> Is there a Java Plugin as well?
<Matt|> mdz are you around?
<Treenaks> JStrike: did you read the web page?
<crimsun> JStrike: yes, that's what the web browser will use
<Treenaks> Witigonen: XMMS should be in its default settings..
<cenerentola> hi there
<crimsun> hallo
<JStrike> Treenaks : Yes
<JStrike> I have Java installed already
<Treenaks> JStrike: have you read the _entire_ page?
* Witigonen tries reinstalling it.
<JStrike> Not the Java Plugin though
<Treenaks> JStrike: it has a separate piece on installing it in ffox
<crimsun> JStrike: ..but did you symlink the plugin?
<Amaranth> So, on the 9th will someone be making firefox 1.0 packages?
<JStrike> Treenaks : No it doesn't. It goes on to mention DVD, CSS, etc. Nothing about FFox
<Matt|> is firefox 1 due out?
<Matt|> cool
<Amaranth> On the 9th, yeah.
<Witigonen> hmm.
<Treenaks> Matt|: tuesday, afaik
<Witigonen> Why would XMMS be doing this?
<Treenaks> Witigonen: uh, to annoy you? :P
<Matt|> have you guys got the flash problem that i have?
<Witigonen> Treenaks, well, of course!  Hehe.
<Amaranth> I would have expected debian sid or ubuntu to have either 1.0PR or 1.0RC already, actually.
<Matt|> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3302
<Treenaks> Witigonen: try beep-media-player, it's a GTK2 version of xmms
<Treenaks> Witigonen: basically
<Amaranth> I guess everyone is just waiting for 1.0
<JStrike> crimsun : Is there some info somewhere about getting it working?
<Matt|> Amaranth, ubuntu warty will stick with 0.9.3
<cenerentola> matt: with all our love... good morning
<Matt|> cenerentola, buongiorno
<Todd_MA_1975> Amaranth: Warty won't have 1.0 as they are only doing security fixes into it.  Hoary will probably have it.  Warty originally had the RC1 but they went back to 0.9.3 because of some serious bugs
<JStrike> Treenaks : Are you sure you pointed me to the correct page?
<Amaranth> that explains the weird version
<Matt|> cenerentola, use my whole nick please so I can see your messages!
<smo> JStrike: http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php  (linked from http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java)
<Treenaks> JStrike: yes, at the very bottom
<Amaranth> 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3
<Witigonen> Treenaks, beep works.
<Treenaks> JStrike: actually, you'll need the /wiki/Java page
<Amaranth> so hoary is like either testing or sid from debian?
<Treenaks> JStrike: maybe I was one click ahead
<crimsun> JStrike: you need a link from that page, which others have mentioned
<Treenaks> Amaranth: at the moment, it feels like it, yes
<JStrike> Treenaks : Dude, the final line is "mplayer-mozilla" in relation to getting video working with restricted formats
<Todd_MA_1975> Amaranth: Exactly....
<Treenaks> JStrike: then sorry, you should look at the bottom of the Java page (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java)
<Amaranth> Are their packages for it already? Can I just change warty to hoary in sources.list?
<crimsun> Matt|: yes, my installation exhibits similar problems.
<JStrike> Ok. Thanks. Looking
<Treenaks> Amaranth: you can, but it's horribly unsupported :)
<Matt|> crimsun, its horrible huh?
* Amaranth sucessfully installed j2se1.5 (5.0) as a deb following that guide
<crimsun> Matt|: if you have spare HD space on a fast machine, I suggest you build a debug version of mozilla-firefox
<Matt|> Amaranth, i wouldn't recommend it yet
<Amaranth> Treenaks: The day it gets Xorg I don't care how supported it is. :P
<Witigonen> Treenaks, by uninstalling, removing the .xmms directory from ~/, and reinstalling xmms it now plays perfectly.
<Matt|> crimsun, i don't know how :(
<crimsun> Matt|: instructions are in the mozilla-firefox changelog
<Amaranth> I know how to pick and choose packages from different versions.
<Matt|> crimsun, maybe I can try
<Amaranth> I just use ubuntu sources because of GNOME 2.8, mostly.
<Treenaks> Witigonen: ok.. well, good luck then
<Matt|> crimsun, i'm not much of a geek tho
<cenerentola> matt| ... ok sorry
<Matt|> cenerentola, np
<crimsun> Matt|: I apologize, it seems my version of mozilla-firefox is from sid, not hoary.
<JStrike> Treenaks : They dont mention Firefox. Are you refering to the "Method 5: Use java-virtual-machine-dummy" method?
<Matt|> crimsun, i've never built a debian package in my life
<JStrike> Must I do that over my installed copy
<Treenaks> JStrike: no, the very bottom of that page says:
<Amaranth> Matt|: Just get the installer from mozilla.org and install it into /opt
<Amaranth> Matt|: That's what I did, works fine with flash.
<Treenaks> Java in Firefox --eric spierings, Sat, 06 Nov 2004 09:05:49 +0000
<Amaranth> Java isn't working, but I hate java on webpages anyway.
<Treenaks> and then explains how to enable it
<JStrike> I dont see that
<Matt|> Amaranth, yeah i will: but i hope that ubuntu will be able to get it working
<smo> JStrike: Quite literally "the very bottom" .. someone's tacked on a small note covering firefox's difference from the mozilla instructions
<crimsun> Amaranth: if you installed into /opt, you probably need to symlink the Java plugin manually
<JStrike> That is most certainly not there. The last line is "Or try one of these actions: AttachFile, DeletePage, LikePages, LocalSiteMap, RenamePage, SpellCheck"
<Treenaks> JStrike: are you looking at wiki.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Treenaks> you should use the second one
<Matt|> crimsun, so you think the bug should be submitted against sid, not ubuntu?
<JStrike> Ah. I was looking at http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java
<crimsun> Matt|: more than likely
<JStrike> Thanks Treenaks
<crimsun> Matt|: I'll have to inspect more closely first
<Matt|> ok
<crimsun> I'll try installing 1.0RC2 somewhere
<Amaranth> Treenaks: Cool, that worked.
<BenZor> Uh, how do i enable SSH in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Xorg is in hoary?
<Amaranth> BenZor: Install sshd.
<Matt|> Amaranth, don't think so yet
<BenZor> ah ok
<Amaranth> Matt|: A bug is filed about it not upgrading cleanly.
<crimsun> BenZor: the client or the server?
<BenZor> "cant find pacakge sshd"
<Amaranth> BenZor: Whoops, try ssh.
<Amaranth> It installs the client and the server, iirc.
<crimsun> BenZor: sudo apt-get install openssh-server  <-- if you want the server
<BenZor> open ssh-server
<BenZor> yeah, i just found it
<Matt|> Amaranth, about xorg?
<BenZor> is there an easy way to auto config samba :(
<Treenaks> Matt|: end of the month, at the earliest (is what I heard)
<Amaranth> Matt|: Yeah, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=431
<crimsun> BenZor: just install it :)
<BenZor> crimsun- apt-get install samba?
<Matt|> Treenaks, heh I heard this weekend
<crimsun> BenZor: pretty much
<BenZor> now its rejecting my password :(
<Matt|> Amaranth, that bug was submitted by the guy making the packages
<thoreauputic> BenZor: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Witigonen> Oookay.. I'm on a very large network and on said network are many Windows computers that share many files that make me happy.  So.  samba.  How?
<thoreauputic> Witigonen: ^^^^
<Matt|> Amaranth, note the "reporter" and "assigned to" fields are the same
<cardador> hello
<Matt|> hi cardador
<cardador> hi Matt|
<Matt|> :(
<cardador> coaster 0.1 is out. anyone was able to install it?
<Amaranth> BenZor: If you want a nice network browser for samba check out either jags (GNOME) or komba2 (KDE)
<cardador> Amaranth: nautilus works very well
<Matt|> lol
<Amaranth> Hmm, if cdrdao is defunct (can't be killed) and it using my cd burner is there any way of getting it to eject or am I SOL until I reboot?
<Amaranth> Oh, hey, it just got wiped out by init.
<Amaranth> Cool.
<fsc> anybody know if there is a deb for wxWidgets2.5 out there?  this is gtk1.2 stuff is crap
<Witigonen> thoreauputic, thanks.
<BenZor> You guys rock
<BenZor> #redhat is like "OMFG BUY SUPPORT U N00BZOR"
<fsc> haha. rofl
<Amaranth> fsc: libwxgtk2.4 uses GTK1.2?
<Amaranth> Wow, no wonder my wxPython app looks like crap.
<fsc> Amaranth, yep. and it looks like crap
<Witigonen> So, I'm betting the answer to this is no, but is there any way to browse iTunes shared music?
<BenZor> more themes are availiable in gnome-themes?
<Amaranth> You can't make an iTunes Music Store interface that looks like that, it just isn't allowed.
<Amaranth> Witigonen: On your local network?
<Witigonen> Amaranth, yes.
<thoreauputic> BenZor: gnome-themes-extras I think
<fsc> we need a wxWidgets2.5 deb.  it's painful to look at gtk+1.2
<yogeex> hi everyone. is there any way to get a graphical boot up screen? (as in the case of the live cd)
<BenZor> avaialiable but is referred to buy another name
<Amaranth> I doubt tunesbrowser is in apt, check out http://crazney.net/programs/itunes/tunesbrowser.html
<BenZor> that has been obseleted..
* Amaranth hugs crazney for helping him figure out iTunes 4.5
<daniels> tunesbrowser is not in apt, no
<Amaranth> That man is a god.
<daniels> i never packaged it for debian because it would have to go in non-free (apple mdns stuff)
<daniels> so it'll have to go into restricted for ubuntu if/when I get to packaging it
<thoreauputic> BenZor: apt-cache search gnome-thems maybe
<thoreauputic> *gnome-themes
<Amaranth> Without him and Jon Lech Johansen helping me out none of my work would be possible.
<azeem> daniels: is mdns not an interface/protocol or something? Can't you use it with howl or os?
* azeem just woke up
<daniels> azeem: iirc he was looking at making it use howl, but he's been busy with uni exams and essays lately
<azeem> ah, sounds promising at least :)
<BenZ|iBook> oh, this comp is on irc too =p
<Amaranth> daniels: You talk to him a lot?
<mirak> there is an unresolved dependency with kcontrol
<Amaranth> I haven't seen him since he figured out iTunes 4.5 and the channel we were talking it sort of died.
<mirak> in universe
<Amaranth> s/it/in/
<daniels> Amaranth: yeah, I'm pretty good friends with him (he goes to the same uni as me)
<Witigonen> Amaranth, thanks, I'm configuring/making now.
<Amaranth> daniels: Tell him he needs to get his ass back online. :P
<daniels> Amaranth: heh, he has been online (as recently as ~4h ago), but just not on that channel (#lhl?)
<Amaranth> channel we hung out in was phpTunes
<Amaranth> the name of my last attempt at the iTMS
<daniels> ah
<Amaranth> since then I've decided only a true renderer will be good enough
<Amaranth> #phpTunes rather
<Amaranth> whoa, xchat allows you to close the server tab and not be disconnected from the server
<Witigonen> be back later, everyone.
<Amaranth> daniels: Heh, everyone in that #lhl channel has been idle longer then crazney
<daniels> heh
<Amaranth> hmm, i wonder how much work it would be to put tunesbrowser functionality into RhythmBox
<Amaranth> They both pretty much have the same interface.
<Matt|> good idea cene|pappa
<Matt|> Amaranth, yeah they do: nice idea
<Amaranth> of course, it would probably take me less time to just duplicate RhythmBox in C# or Python :p
<Amaranth> I'm horrible with C.
<Matt|> i only know english
<eim> Anyone configured a PcTel Windmodem on Ubuntu. Yesterday I had some troubles setting up such a device on kernel 2.6.8.
<fsc> I need to update some global environment variables for all users.  where should i do that, /etc/.profile?
<azeem> /etc/environment
<thoreauputic> lose the dot
<fsc> ok
<fsc> environment or profile?
<thoreauputic> hmmm... my /etc/environment has only LANG=en_GB
<thoreauputic> fsc: what are you changing?
<smo> /etc/profile is for "Bourne compatible shells" .. /etc/environment should be read by Xsession & co too
<fsc> thoreauputic, PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<BenZor> um, is there a codec pac for ubuntu?
<fsc> i don't have an /etc/environment and yes I want this for Xsession too
<Matt|> BenZor, w32codecs
<thoreauputic> fsc: you can change PATH in /etc/profile
<fsc> so I should create an /etc/environment then?
<Matt|> BenZor, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<BenZor> ok and i have nfi how to install them
<thoreauputic> fsc: not sure of the LD_LIBRARY_PATH , sorry
<Amaranth> LD_LIBRARY_PATH is a bash variable, so I would assume you need to put it in /etc/profile
<thoreauputic> fsc: why not try it and see? you can comment it or delete it if it doesn't do as you expect
<BenZor> and those are only for i386.. not fo powerpc..
<Amaranth> BenZor: For ppc you are SOL unless an opensource plugin exists.
<fsc> thoreauputic, well when i log into my desktop i want it for everything just not Bash shells
<BenZor> Oh GOOD
* BenZor launches his mac into his neighbours backyard
<Amaranth> Between RealPlayer (does it have ppc?), gstreamer, and mplayer the only things I can't play are wmv3 files.
<BenZor> my new laptop should be here soon.
<Matt|> lol
<Amaranth> BenZor: I'll take the Mac. :P
<thoreauputic> fsc: yes, but the PATH variable for instance applies to all X programs as well
<BenZor> i wanted to play divx/xvid
<Amaranth> Oh, those are available.
<fsc> thoreauputic, yeah, that should work
<Amaranth> try apt-cache search gstreamer-*
<Matt|> BenZor, follow the guide on that website I think you will be ok
<thoreauputic> fsc: give it a bash , as it were *grin*
<BenZor> jeah, what am i looking for?
<thoreauputic> fsc: sorry about the bad pun :)
<Matt|> BenZor, last section
<Amaranth> BenZor: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Matt|> BenZor, oh no sorry
<Amaranth> claims to get them all, i guess its a metapackage
<BenZor> "Not availiable, obsoleted, only available from another source"
<BenZor> "no installation candidate"
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> figures....
<Matt|> BenZor, have you added universe?
<BenZor> Matt|- how do i do that?
<thoreauputic> fsc: to check the result just do a `source /etc/profile` (no need top restart)
<thoreauputic> *to restart
<Matt|> BenZor, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amaranth> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<fsc> yeah
<Amaranth> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<Matt|> BenZor, uncomment the lines with universe in
<BenZor> done
<BenZor> now try again?
<Amaranth> or maybe the ubuntu sources.list is different, i started with debian sid base install and added from there
<Amaranth> BenZor: apt-get update first
<Matt|> yup
<Matt|> BenZor, or if you are using synaptic, hit refresh
<BenZor> a whole lot of packages have unmet dependanceis
<Matt|> oh
<b_e_n_z> http://www.itweb.co.za/sections/software/2004/0411051105.asp?A=LIN&S=Open%20Source&O=FPT
<b_e_n_z> what exactly is this outrage?
<kensai> I'm so impatience to see XOrg in apt
<bob2> it's really not that great
<bob2> b_e_n_z: ?
<Amaranth> the improved ati drivers are enough for me to want it
<bob2> hm, true
<Amaranth> i'm stuck with an ati radeon 7000 that ati doesn't want to support anymore
<b_e_n_z> bob2: in that article, it says that someone in the debian community was outraged by unbuntu...
<Amaranth> and large ammounts of work are being done on getting opensource drivers for the latest cards too
<kensai> Amaranth: thats the price of owning ATI ;)
<Amaranth> b_e_n_z: Some people in #debian didn't like it because they saw it as a fork.
<daniels> your poor 7000 won't see much improvement, I'm afraid
<daniels> pretty much the only thing done affecting r1xx has been mergedfb (so you can do overlays on dual-head) iirc
<Matt|> Amaranth, me too
<thoreauputic> b_e_n_z: also the comments about knoppix in the article are inaccurate
<b_e_n_z> Amaranth: then what about knoppix and others?
<bob2> kensai: nvidia is even worse
<Matt|> daniels, my card is support now :) IGP 340M
<bob2> kensai: no accelration at all, in fany of the free drivers
<kensai> bob2: in what way?
<Amaranth> daniels: bzFlag only shows every other character oh chat and such, if just that can get fixed I'll be happy.
<Amaranth> s/oh/of/
<kensai> bob2: I play every windows game better in Linux Nvidia has the best Linux support in a driver there is for Linux
<thoreauputic> b_e_n_z: in fact even linspire has put stuff back into open source (nvu html editor for instance)
<bob2> kensai: on intel
<bob2> kensai: if you use a kernel version they support
<bob2> kensai: for now
<kensai> bob2: on AMD
<bob2> kensai: amd, intel, samf diff
<Amaranth> on x86
<Amaranth> thats what he means
<bob2> kensai: what happens when they stop updating it?
<Amaranth> on ppc you are SOL
<bob2> you'll be stick on an old crappy kernel
<b_e_n_z> Amaranth: i was thinking more along the lines of... since ubuntu's developers were handpicked from debian, perhaps someone got upset when they were not "picked"
<kensai> bob2: Why would they?
<bob2> kensai: you think they will update drivers for your card forever?
<Matt|> b_e_n_z, i didn't think that article was nasty: it looks quite complementary
<kensai> bob2: nope just like it happens in windows
<b_e_n_z> Matt|: yea, but i am just curious about that "outrage"
<Amaranth> even if they did someone would make a module or something for the kernel to make it binary compatible with the last supported kernel for that driver
<thoreauputic> Matt|: as I said, it has inaccuracies
<Matt|> ;p
<kensai> bob2: the current drivers are good enough to stay forever like that
<bob2> kensai: erm, no
<bob2> kensai: the current drivers will not work with new kernels
<Amaranth> They don't even support all of OpenGL, afaik.
<Amaranth> I know ATI doesn't with their drivers.
<kensai> bob2: well they update everytime a new kernel comes out
<Amaranth> Or didn't, at least.
<bob2> kensai: I'm asking if you think they will do that forever
<Amaranth> bob2: The kernel part of the driver is very small, I don't even think they need to update anything to make it run sometimes.
<bob2> Amaranth: yes, but sometimes it breaks, like with 2.6.9
<bob2> and it breaks on -mm every second week
<Amaranth> Of course, once you recompile your kernel you need to reinstall the driver, which is a PITA.
<kensai> bob2: well why wouldn't they? If they want to keep selling their cards they will?
<Amaranth> Who uses -mm on a production machine? (not for testing/debugging)
<b_e_n_z> Amaranth: gentoo users are usually insane, like they go for ck, love and other insane kernels
<bob2> Amaranth: "breaks on -mm now" == "breaks in mainline next week"
<bob2> ck is pretty sane
<bob2> if a bit flakey
<Amaranth> So when the Ubuntu CDs ship I'll have 10 of them show up at the place I used to live?
<bob2> if you didn't update your address, yes
<Amaranth> Doh, I don't have a forwarding address setup.
<bob2> kensai: do any companies continue updating drivers for years after they've sold the hardware?
<b_e_n_z> i think you only see ck shine if you are watching dvd, ripping dvd, compiling your 10000+ C++ code all at the same time...
<Amaranth> ck is realtime?
<bob2> I'm just trying to point out that "binary modules" are not the same as proper linux support in the long-term
<bob2> </rant>
<bob2> Amaranth: when did you put in your order?
<Kyaneos> hi
<kensai> bob2: But nvidia has one driver that is general for every card so 6800 cards driver still gives a boost to geforece 2 cards
<Amaranth> bob2: The day they got slashdotted. :P
<bob2> which time? ;)
<mercurus> hmm ... is there a GUI tool capable of burning to audio tools and compatible with kernel 2.6.8-1 included with Ubuntu ?
<mercurus> *audio formats
<bob2> k3b is the "best", sadly
<Amaranth> bob2: The first time.
<Amaranth> k3b is t3h suck :p
<hOnAbY> hi to all
<Amaranth> cdrdao keeps dieing on me
<mercurus> bob2: I refuse to install the majority of KDE ...
<hOnAbY> This is my first time here in this chat room
<mercurus> in fact, I refuse to install qt.
<bob2> mercurus: ok.
<mercurus> so ... cdrecord it is :)
<bob2> mp3burn works well
<Amaranth> ok, address updated and number of CDs switched around
<hOnAbY> heck... its been a long time since i've chatted on an IRC channel
<Amaranth> 5 x86, 1 ppc, and 4 amd64
<Matt|> xcdroast does it doesn't it?
<bob2> tho I still use my el-dodgo shell script
<mercurus> bob2: are there any plans to rectify it ? or should I be hassling GNOME developers for nautilus ?
<Amaranth> i'm going to hand them out at my local LUG
<bob2> mercurus: rectify what?
<mercurus> bob2: the absence of a graphical tool that can burn audio (not data) cds
<Amaranth> too bad there isn't a KDE theme that makes it use GTK
<hOnAbY> i logged in cause i need help
<Amaranth> the only way to make everything look the same is to use KDE and the gtk-qt engine
<hOnAbY> any body here still using a dial-up connection?
<bob2> mercurus: rhythmbox has support, I think
<bob2> dunno how good it is
<Matt|> only cvs
<bob2> hOnAbY: I was
<Amaranth> rhythmbox doesn't have cd burning
<bob2> Matt|: ah
<bob2> only in cvs apparently
<Amaranth> its trying to be an iTunes clone, but it isn't there yet
<Amaranth> yeah
<bob2> itunes is a poor interface to clone, anyway
<Matt|> xcdroast does audio burning i'm pretty sure
<bob2> imho
<bob2> so does gcombust
<hOnAbY> hi bob2... i just have a question on how to optimize the dial-up connection in ubuntu...
<mercurus> yes, but these are all GTK1.2 clients ... and most rely on 2.4.x kernels ...
<bob2> "optimize"?
<hOnAbY> actually, i'm a newbie in linux... but ubuntu seems to be a good distro to start with
<mercurus> the absence of SCSI emulation makes them painful
<bob2> mercurus: rely on 2.4? how so?
<bob2> if they refuse to take a device name, they're buggy and broken
<mercurus> bob2: scsi-emulation ... they try and setup their own devices
<bob2> surely nothing is still that bad?
<hOnAbY> yes... optimize...
<bob2> ew
<hOnAbY> my internet connection seems to be slower than when im using windows xp
<bob2> hOnAbY: how do you mean?
<mercurus> I'd rather have all gtk2 apps
<mercurus> brb
<hOnAbY> when im using windows, my speed is at least 45kbps
<Matt|> hOnAbY, is it a winmodem?
<hOnAbY> but when im using ubuntu, same modem and same internet connection, i cant even complete the speed test on www.bandwidthplace.com
<hOnAbY> i dont really know what driver ubuntu is using... ppp0... ttys0 my modem is SupraExpess 56k
<bob2> is it internal?
<hOnAbY> i think it is using winmodem
<hOnAbY> bob2: nope... external
<thoreauputic> maybe change mtu with ifconfig?
<hOnAbY> by the way, when i installed Red Hat 9 before... the speed is ok
<zopi> Hi
<zopi> is it possible to make a boot floppy ?
<bob2> mkboot
<zopi> ok
<zopi> can I make it when I do the installation ?
<hOnAbY> hi thoreauputic... how do i do that?
<zopi> with busybox ?
<d3niz> hi
<hOnAbY> sorry, again. im a newbie.
<d3niz> please do U know why gimp can't save ?
<Amaranth> hOnAbY: man ifconfig?
<Amaranth> I'm not being mean, I really don't know if that will work.
<thoreauputic> h0nAby, for instance sudo ifconfig ppp0 mtu 576
<bob2> zopi: what are you trying to do?
<Lowry> Trying to play dvd's on a g3 powerbook - what will work better with the g3  xine, mplayer, vlc or ogle?
<bob2> d3niz: is your disk full?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: just changd it here as above
<d3niz> bob2 no 2.6% in use
<d3niz> 26
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: was 1500, now ifconfig says 576
<zopi>  bob2 : try have a boot floppy to rescue
<d3niz> Saving '/home/deniz/Desktop/gimp designs/aa' failed:Unknown file type
<hOnAbY> ok... thanks, i'll give it a try...
<bob2> d3niz: give it an extension
<bob2> d3niz: aa.png or whatever
<Amaranth> d3niz: Or choose a type from the dropdown list on the save dialog.
<d3niz> beb2 thanks i forgot it this simple thing:S
<hOnAbY> by the way, did you guys know that the Modem add on on the GNOME toolbar doesnt work when you use the Connect and Disconnect button?
<d3niz> thanks :)
<d3niz> I must goo now see U
<hOnAbY> hi... just a followup question...
<bob2> did that help?
<hOnAbY> will the ifconfig mtu setting apply imediately... or do i have to disconnect and reconnect?
<bob2> it will take effect immediately
<bob2> if it has any effect at all
<hOnAbY> ok... let me try the bandwidthplace again...
<nefertati> i tryed to connect to internet with wvdial and says black listing what thsi means?
<Amaranth> Hey, wtf, gmail is putting things on top of my scrollbar!
<Amaranth> nefertati: Dunno, I waited until I got DSL to use linux, too many hassles with dialup.
<bob2> diealup is easy
<bob2> pppconfing.
<bob2> pon
<bob2> enjoy.
<thoreauputic> bob2: she tried that - couldn't connect for some reason
<nefertati> why? amaranth?
<hOnAbY> now this is really a stupid question... but i'll ask anyway, what does the MTU does? what is the typical values that u guys use to assign your MTU? i know, windows optimizers uses that to speed up the internet connection... but what is it for?
<bob2> oh, right
<bob2> hOnAbY: it's t he "maximum transfer unit"
<Amaranth> nefertati: My last expierence before DSL with Linux was trying to get a winmodem to work, it never once dialed.
<Amaranth> Of course, these were the days of Redhat 5.0 being the latest and greatest distro.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: this isn't a winmodem though
<bob2> it determines what size the "blocks" are that linux sends to your isp
<nefertati> amaranth i dont have win modem. my modem dials but sometimes when i dila it says no dial tone or no carrier. i have to type alot of time wvdial to get connected .
<Amaranth> nefertati: No idea, sorry.
<hOnAbY> im from the philippines Amaranth... and yes I agree with your sentiment, but DSL is very expensive here in our country
<bob2> thoreauputic: did pon/poff work better?
<hOnAbY> ...and i think that having a slow internet connection should not be a hindrance to use Linux
<nefertati> obo2 pon dotn work at all
<bob2> ah
<nefertati> bob2 dont work at all
<Amaranth> hOnAbY: Compared to Japan and South Korea it's very expensive in the US too, but I know what you mean. :)
<Amaranth> I'd almost be willing to move to japan just for the cheap 100mbps access.
<thoreauputic> bob2: It's all a bit of a mystery
<Amaranth> Imagine how much 'stuff' you could pull down a day on that. :D
<nefertati> lol amaranth
<thoreauputic> bob2: she discovered wvdial herself, I think after pppconfig failed
<bob2> ah, cool
<thoreauputic> bob2: she's a trier :)
<bob2> hehe
<thoreauputic> *tryer
<Gmail> Amaranth: what am i doing?
<zopi> bob2 : thanks
<hOnAbY> lol
<Amaranth> Gmail: hehe, the website
<bob2> Gmail: change your nick
<bob2> being named after a webmail service is annoying and silly
<hOnAbY> well... i guess, the mtu settings did not do me any good...
<nefertati> bob2 i managed to conenct with wvdial. but i have to type wvdial many times to manage to get connected because it says all the time no dial tone and no carrier.then it says black listing.
<Amaranth> ooh, bob2 can enforce that too, watch out
<hOnAbY> the test result still failed... The test key was not accepted
<hOnAbY> test timeout
<bob2> Amaranth: no
<hOnAbY> by the way, what was the default mtu settings? i just want to put it back
<Amaranth> bob2: Well, you can't make him change his nick but you can make him leave if he doesn't.
<thoreauputic> hOnAbY: but what download speeds are you getting with, say, apt-get update or something ?
<bob2> Amaranth: that's really never going to happen
<Amaranth> Unless access 20 isn't op in this channel.
<bob2> hOnAbY: 1500
<Gmail> bob2: change your nick
<bob2> Gmail: no
<Gmail> bob2: no
<niroht> so with the binary ati drivers.. how do you export to the tv?
<Amaranth> Gmail: You work for Google in AUS?
<bob2> Amaranth: no, he does not
<Gmail> Amaranth: Yes****
<bob2> Gmail: my nick is a) unique, b) not named after a website, b) not confusing, c) not annoying, d) not designed to avoid bans
<bob2> Gmail: please stop lying
<hOnAbY> i just use the network-admin on the ubuntu computer/system configuration menu
<hOnAbY> ...to connect
<hOnAbY> but i fount out that it uses wvdial too
<hOnAbY> since it saves the settings on the wvdial.conf
<Matt|> it's not much of a ban if he can just change his nick to avoid it :)
<bob2> it wasn't in here, and he used host cloaks to evade it, too
<Gmail> bob2: i am only banned from a few channels and they are #debian* and #cpgnuke my nick doesn't avid any of there bans
<Matt|> oh i c
<Gmail> Matt|: cloacks don't avid bans its called changing isps
<bob2> Gmail: it's still pointlessly confusing, since you have nothing to do with Google
<hOnAbY> hmmm... guys... did any of you noticed my question about the default MTU settings?
<Amaranth> I didn't know you could get a cloak set as a user of something.
<bob2> hOnAbY: I answered, 1500, probably
<Gmail> bob2: yes i do my uncul is friends with the CEO
<bob2> Amaranth: projects can get project-specific cloak
<bob2> Gmail: even if that is true, *you* still have nothing to do with google
<hOnAbY> bob2: oh... sorry, didn't notice... thanks a lot for your help guys
<BenZ|iBook> guys you made my laptop run so much better, thanks heaps =D
<Amaranth> bob2: Yeah, I had an osi hosting one. But I thought you could only get them if you were a dev.
<niroht> no ati export->tv thoughts?
<bob2> hOnAbY: sorry we couldn't find a complete answer for you
<hOnAbY> no problem...
<spektr> I just installed warty and upgraded nv to the proprietary nvidia 6111 driver. It works, but now my system freezes after few minutes. Nvidia released driver version 6629 two days ago. Will it ever enter warty-restricted? Or what is the best way to upgrade to this version?
<bob2> spektr: no, it won't, but it will presumably go into hoary soon
<bob2> niroht: #ati might be a better place to try
<hOnAbY> i guess, the problem really is I need a to have a faster internet connection.. eg. DSL or CABLE
<niroht> ok
<bob2> hOnAbY: do things like apt or wget work at the speed you expect?
<spektr> bob2: But hoary will be released in april - that's a long time...
<bob2> spektr: yes
<bob2> spektr: if you want to help debug hoary, you can use it now
<hOnAbY> nope... thats why i wanted to speed up my connection... i want to update the packages
<the> hi
<bob2> but randomly updating packages in stable defeats the point of freezing
<hOnAbY> my current synaptic listings says i need to download 33MB worth of packages
<hOnAbY> and i cant leave my internet connection open since i only have one phone line, and i usually get emergency calls from the office
<spektr> bob2: Err... I tried warty because I was too lazy to debug sarge. ;-)
<bob2> hOnAbY: can you do it overnight or something?
<the_one> hi again
<bob2> hOnAbY: you can still order an ubuntu cd if you like
<hOnAbY> bob2: i guess i can... and im planning to do it tonight... im just worried that it will take more than the whole evening.
<hOnAbY> bob2: 500kb download takes about 1 hour to complete
<hOnAbY> sorry im exagerrating... 500kb took about 30 minutes
<bob2> wow, that is very slow
<the_one> I need some help with reconfiguring my fstab, somehow after I installed k3b while trying to set permissions for cdrecord and cdrdao I messed up my ubuntu so much that I couldn't logon anymore, now I reinstalled, and I'm not sure what I'm doing in fstab, just can't seem to get my ntfs partitions to show up
<Amaranth> Isn't the Ubuntu installer the exact same as the Sarge one?
<hOnAbY> bob2: yup... that what I meant when i say i need to optimize my modem connection
<bob2> Amaranth: no
<Gmail> Amaranth: no
<the_one> what is the command for unmount?
<polytan> salut
<bob2> the_one: /dev/whatever /mnt/whataver ntfs umask=002 0 0
<bob2> the_one: umount
<the_one> ok
<hOnAbY> its soooo slooow
<Gmail> Amaranth: the boths use d-i but are set up in diffrent ways
<the_one> what is the logical drive's ID? hda5?
<hOnAbY> when i used Red Hat 9 the speed was ok... almost the same as the speed im getting when im on windows
<bob2> the_one: you'd have to find out for yourself
<bob2> the_one: "fdisk -l /dev/hda" will help
<bob2> hOnAbY: please file a bug
<Gmail> hOnAbY: red hat makes linux slower than winbloat 0_0 0_0
<hOnAbY> thats why i was asking you guys... cause it might have something to do with either Debian or Ubuntu's default settings
<the_one> bob2: thanks for the suggestion, will try them right now
<daniels> Gmail: dude, enough with the red hat/OMG M$ bashing please
<hOnAbY> Gmail: i know... it was really a bad choice for a newbie like me
<hOnAbY> bob2: yup i will file a bug report. I just wanted to make sure that it is really a problem u know.
<mirak> how to obtain broken packets with synaptic ?
<bob2> hOnAbY: cool, thanks a lot :)
<bob2> mirak: you mean fix?
<Gmail> hOnAbY: yea more n00bs need to know that
<Gmail> daniels: i am saying facts based on what other people are saying
<the_one> bob2: is there any way to get write access on the ntfs partition?
<bob2> Gmail: please stop it
<mirak> bob2: I manage to do it with apt but not with synaptic
<bob2> the_one: no
<mirak> bob2: there is a problem with kcontrol
<bob2> the_one: well, yes, called "captive ntfs"
<mirak> it won't install
<the_one> is it easy to set up?
<bob2> the_one: but it's a naaaaasty hack, and if it breaks you get to keep both pieces
<hOnAbY> but aside from the bad internet connection... i really like UBUNTU!!!
<bob2> it apparently works pretty well, which is disturbing
<bob2> I don't know
<bob2> mirak: I don't know, I don't use any kde stuff
<the_one> bob2: could it hurt the data on the ntfs partition?
<daniels> Gmail: 'red hat makes linux slower than winbloat'
<hOnAbY> ok, again thanks for all your help guys! specially bob2, thoreauputic and Amaranth
<mirak> bob2: I can't find a descente gnome mp3 player
<bob2> the_one: they claim not
<daniels> Gmail: just ease up on the red hat/microsoft bashing, yeah?
<bob2> the_one: it works by loading the windows ntfs driver into the linux kernel
<thoreauputic> hOnAbY: you're welcome :)
<the_one> bob2: who is they?
<bob2> the_one: so I'd say it's more likely to explode and crash the machine than actually damage data.
<bob2> the_one: the author, I guess
<bob2> I've only heard of it, never used it
<bob2> mirak: I use cplay...rhythmbox is a bit crashy, but not too bad
<the_one> I guess I have to google for it
<mirak> bob2: rythmbox won't load half my mp3
<Amaranth> btw, pigeon looks nice for cd burning software
<bob2> the_one: yeah
<bob2> mirak: ouch
<bob2> mirak: do you have any .jpg files in your music directory?
<bob2> weirdly, that causes problems for some people
<Amaranth> only problems i've ever had with rhythmbox have actually been gstreamer issues
<Amaranth> like the time i accidently wiped out my home dir and had to redo everything :/
<hOnAbY> by the way, is there an xmms skin to match the Human theme?
<mirak> bob2: I guess yees
<hOnAbY> ooops... dont answer that, i already found one... just wish me luck on the download speed... hehehe... :D
<hOnAbY> see you all guys... thanks for the help again
<hOnAbY> bye
<bob2> hOnAbY: don't think so
<mirak> Amaranth: recently I add luck about that
<mirak> Amaranth: I did rm -fr * sometinhg/*
<mirak> Amaranth: in my homedir
<mirak> and I was able to cancel before it destroyed important folders
<shank_> bob2, ubuntu still goes smoothly here :-)
<bob2> hah, cool
* shank_ anticipates hoary
<shank_> mirak, did you get your sounds issues figured out?
<mirak> shank_: yes
<shank_> mirak, what was the problem?
<mirak> shank_: OSS and alsa where both loaded
<shank_> mmm? specifically the emu10k1 drivers for oss and alsa?
<mirak> shank_: removing the OSS module was a pain. There was even circular dependency between modules or something
<mirak> shank_: for oss
<mirak> shank_: snd_emu10k1 is for alsa
<shank_> mirak, sounds awful
<shank_> mirak, i know :-)
<mirak> I didn't :)
<shank_> mirak,hehe
<shank_> all snd_* stuff is for alsa
<shank_> mirak, how did the emu10k1 OSS drivers get installed?
<mirak> so my forst move was to force the load of emuk10k1 in /etc/modules
<mirak> shank_: I think I installed soma package that installed the module in the libs
<Treenaks> shank_: you don't want them, the ALSA drivers are better, and OSS isn't really much supported
<mirak> then hotplug or the kernel choosed this one first
<bob2> that is very very odd
<bob2> I have a emu10k1, and I only have alsa loaded
<shank_> Treenaks, i know, but thanks for the info
<bob2> Treenaks: the oss emu10k1 driver is pretty pimp compared to the alsa one
<mirak> the management of modules is really crappy in linux kernel
<shank_> Treenaks, have some experience with sound stuff
<citybird> how is wireless under ubuntu?
<bob2> Treenaks: and it supports multi-opening, so dmix etc doesn't help
<bob2> mirak: it's not the kernels fault
<mirak> the kernel just choose the first he find
<bob2> mirak: no, hotplug does
<Treenaks> bob2: the ALSA api is just that bit nicer for the things the 10k1 can do
<mirak> for the hardware
<citybird> and does it support reiser4 yet?
<Lowry> night all
<bob2> mirak: if you blacklist emu10k1, it shouldn't be loaded
<shank_> mirak, ah
<bob2> citybird: wireless is excellent for supported cards
<mirak> bob2: it's blacklisted
<bob2> citybird: hahahaha
<bob2> citybird: reiser4 isn't even in linus's kernel yet
<spektr> How do I access the parts of a gnome window that is larger than the screen (vertically). I can grab it using the alt-key, but I can't move the top side outside the screen. (I'm a long time KDE user & gnome n00b....)
<mirak> bob2: I had problems on a macintosh, the load of some module was inverting the drives, so I was obliged to rebuild kernel without some modules, or something
<citybird> bob2: can i use it after a custom kernel compile? it's in the mm sources
<bob2> citybird: sure...
<bob2> citybird: just out of curiousty, do you use gentoo?
<bob2> mirak: that is very very weird, please file a bug :)
<citybird> bob2: yea, but the wireless support sucks right now.
<mirak> spektr: unrezisable windows are really a huge crap. I encountered this problem in kde many times
<citybird> bob2: and i want to play with gnome2.8
<Amaranth> citybird: To use a lot of cards you have to use that program that runs a Windows driver.
<Amaranth> I think it's called Project Evil
<shank_> people who file bug reports ++
<Treenaks> Amaranth: ndiswrapper
<mirak> bob2: I think they know. In fact on debian ppc, the dist-upgrade doesn't touch the kernel configuration at all. You really can end easily with a system that won't bout at all
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> Project Evil must have been a nickname
<bob2> Amaranth: there's reasonably few cards that need it nowadays
<citybird> bob2: i have a netgear wg511, support built into the kernel
<bob2> mirak: hm, that is true
<Treenaks> Amaranth: project evil is for freebsd, according to google
<Amaranth> ah
<bob2> mirak: but if you're not sure that it's a known issue (the first thing), please file a bug
<cardador> coaster 0.1 is out. anyone was able to install it?
<citybird> if ubuntu doesn't work i am going to go out and buy another card.
<bob2> citybird: is htat a prism card?
<bob2> or prism54?
<citybird> right
<bob2> ubuntu supports both
<bob2> so it shouldwork
<citybird> i hope so. ill let you know after it's installed
<spektr> mirak: thanks for the word "resize" - I realized that I can resize the window using the window-menu.
<mirak> anyone know how I can keep my mozilla thunderbird settings from the other distro I was using
<mirak> I don't know why they are doing this crap thing in mozilla
<atomic0x> can anybody help me figure out an initrd problem?
<bob2> mirak: you should be able to just copy them
<mirak> bob2: where ?
<mirak> I use the same home folder
<bob2> is the same version of thunderbird?
<atomic0x> I used mkinitrd to build a new one for 2.6.10-rc1 and when I boot i get the following messages:
<atomic0x> http://www.pastebin.com/117618
<dargo> hi
<mirak> bob2: yes
<mirak> bob2: I already had this problem with thunderbird
<Jeffrey> atomic, looks like you don't have the right filesystem modules in your initrd.  You could just cheat and compile them into the kernel instead of as modules.
<dargo> i have a problem with grub , i can't boot windowsXP
<cardador> dargo: what happens exactly?
<Jeffrey> why is that a problem ....
<citybird> heh, some people need the security of a dual boot solution Jeffrey. the are not really ready to let go yet.
<dargo> when I select windows for boot the console not reponse
<dargo> my idea is uninstall grub and install lilo
<cardador> dargo: no
<dargo> no?
* mjr needs dual boot for gaming... linux/amd64 and linux/x86 for 32-bit 3d apps ;)
<cardador> dargo: try this - go to your pc bios and change the hard disk geometry from AUTO to LBA
<eim> Is GNOME revelation not available in universe? It's a GNOME based password manager, very useful.
<mjr> a newer driver might fix that need
<dargo> where is that?
<cardador> dargo: reboot your pc and press DEL (normally its like this)
<dargo> ok
<atomic0x> Jeffrey:  I mounted the initrd and checked it out.  I've got ext3 which is what my root partition is.  Do I need cramfs as well?  I think that's what the initrd image is
<dargo> thanks I'm goint to prove
<dargo> one moment :P
<cardador> dargo: good luck
<Todd_MA_1975> eim: revelation is in universe.  I have it installed & working
<jorisK> hello everyone, is there anyone that can recommend me an cd-r record program that allows me to record audio cd's? The built-in in Ubuntu only writes files...
<Jeffrey> atomic, is the initrd specified correcly in grub?
<cardador> jorisK: k3b
<Amaranth> jorisK: I've never used it but Pigeon CD Recorder looks very nice.
<atomic0x> Jeffrey: yeah the image name is specified correctly using grubs initrd parameter
<citybird> ubuntu only makes 2 partitions?????
<Amaranth> jorisK: And it's meant for GNOME, unlike k3b.
<bob2> citybird: by default
<Amaranth> citybird: sarge only makes 3
<bob2> citybird: why do you want more?
<citybird> hurm
<Amaranth> I can understand having /boot seperate/
<bob2> citybird: if tou want more, make them
<Jeffrey> atomic0x: *shrug* not much to go on.
<citybird> i will :-)
<Amaranth> That way it can't be messed with unless you mount it.
<citybird> i know. that's why i make it seperate
<Todd_MA_1975> eim: OK - maybe revelation is only in Hoary universe.  I don't see it on my warty box.
<Jeffrey> having home seperate is a good idea too
<atomic0x> Jeffrey: thanks for your help anyways.
<bob2>  seperate /boot is kinda pointless
<zenwhen> indeed
<Amaranth> bob2: How so?
<Matt|> my cdburner is not detected by xcdroast!!! does anyone know what I can do?
<eim> Todd_MA_1975: What about gpass?
<zenwhen> in fact there is NO good reason to have a seperate /boot
<Amaranth> Matt|: Use another cd burner.
<bob2> Matt|: use a less buggy program
<atomic0x> matt: ide-scsi=hdx
<bob2> Amaranth: lilo and grub can boot anywhere on modern disks
<Matt|> atomic0x, where do i put that?
<Amaranth> xcdroast was meant for 2.4.x kernels
<Jeffrey> speaking of universes, is there a list of all the ubuntu debian servers somewhere?
<zenwhen> its not like your kernel is going to explode and catch your data on fire
<thoreauputic> atomic0x: not in 2.6.* kernels
<Matt|> Amaranth, bob2, i like xcdroast :)
<bob2> Amaranth: so there's no need to have a partition close to the front
<bob2> Jeffrey: you mean ubuntu mirrors?
<Jeffrey> zenwhen: if you're running multiple distros having a seperate boot helps
<Jeffrey> bob2: yes
<zenwhen> How so?
<Jeffrey> sorry, just started playing with ubuntu last night
<legba> you don't have to worry about the MBR
<atomic0x> Matt: add ide-scsi=/dev/hd(whatever) to your kernel's boot parameters.  make sure scsi emuluation and scsi cdrom is enabled in your kernel
<Matt|> thoreauputic, Amaranth, i have used xcdroast happily with the 2.6.8.1 kernel in the past
<Amaranth> Can they all use the same kernel?
<Matt|> atomic0x, thanks
<zenwhen> I have lilo installed in my MBR and just poot my kernels for ubuntu in the /booyt for my slackware install
<Jeffrey> zenwhen: you can put all of your kernels on one boot partition and not have them mounted
<zenwhen> put*
<bob2> Jeffrey: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<Jeffrey> so when your autoupdate screws with your boot, you can copy stuff from the local /boot to your real boot partition
<thoreauputic> Matt|: yeas - I meant ide-scsi=hdx is not used for 2.6 kernels
<zenwhen> If auto update screws my boot, I just fix it.
<Matt|> thoreauputic, but, "enable scsi-emulation" is an option under the ubuntu boot-admin program??
<zenwhen> I dont need to cut off a chunk of my hard drive to do that.
<bob2> no
<zenwhen> lol
<bob2> Matt|: enabling scsi-emulation has other consequences
<Todd_MA_1975> eim: not in Warty or Hoary...Only thing I see in Warty is fpm
<Jeffrey> zenwhen: the 100 mb out of my 60 gb harddrive is a small sacrifice
<Matt|> bob2, ah i c
<bob2> Matt|: I'd strongly recommend using a better program that doesn't have this bug
<thoreauputic> Matt|: *shrug* I only know what I read about scsi emulation being deprecated in 2.6.*
<bob2> one of the consequences is that it might not work at all
<zenwhen> Jeffrey, im not willing to sacrifice anything for somehting that grant ms no concievable gain. Im not saying you shouldnt. Im saying I see no reason.
<bob2> since no one is maintaining the 2.6 ide-scsi stuff
<Matt|> bob2, I can try other programs. But at the same time, I know that I have used xcdroast happily on this PC with the same kernel on another distro
<zenwhen> lol
<Matt|> bob2, maybe there is another solution
<bob2> Matt|: well, I would assume it's possible to configure xcdroast to use an ide device
<zenwhen> I cannot type this morning.
<Matt|> bob2, ok i have been able to manually add the drive :)
<Matt|> bob2, how are you today btw/
<bob2> ah, cool
<Matt|> ?
<citybird> under the partitioning tool where is the option to make a partition swap???
<Jeffrey> bob2: those are the isos, what about repositories for more software?  There seems to be a lot missing
<bob2> Matt|: I'm good thanks, ho'ws life?
<Matt|> bob2, fine :)
<bob2> Jeffrey: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<zenwhen> Jeffrey, you coulc always add the debian unstable repos
<zenwhen> :)
<Jeffrey> thanks
<zenwhen> could*
<eim> Todd_MA_1975: And gringotts.
<Jeffrey> zenwhen, then I'd have to ask where those are.  So far I've only been using redhat and gentoo.
<zenwhen> Eventually I'll be running Debian unstable if I keep installing packages from it though.
<Jeffrey> I love gentoo, but I am looking into Ubuntu to install for my parents.
<Matt|> Jeffrey, good on ya
<bob2> zenwhen: please don't advise people to do that
<mirak> anyone know how to import a thunderbird profile from a new install ?
<zenwhen> bob2, oh. Well the Ubuntu repos are severely lacking.
<atomic0x> Jeffrey I used to use gentoo all the time, but I switched about a month ago and haven't looked back since
<thoreauputic> Jeffrey: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<zenwhen> Once I can install the software I need form them, I'll install hoary and use them.
<zenwhen> from*
<bob2> zenwhen: in what sense?
<zenwhen> Outdated software and far less choice.
<bob2> "outdated"?!?!
<bob2> universe froze in june
<legba> lol
<zenwhen> I saw quite a few packages
<zenwhen> that were older than what was in unstable
<bob2> yes
<bob2> shockingly
<legba> openssh...
<citybird> nm, found it
<zenwhen> Not acceptable for me. Im not saying everyone should.
<Jeffrey> whats the difference then between universe and multiverse?
<zenwhen> Ubuntu is great.
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: How awful! How old ! June?
<legba> ubuntu is incredible.
<[Miles] > hi
<bob2> Jeffrey: universe is free software, multiverse may not be
<zenwhen> Im not knocking ubuntu at all. Im just saying I cant run outdate software. It makes me feel dirty.
<zenwhen> outdated*
<citybird> i will pass jugement as soon as it's installed. so far the partitioning tool is very simple. (only lacking the option for reiser4 ;-)
<[Miles] > ubuntu does not detect my isa sound blaster card, any url to get help?
<bob2> well, that's a personal issue, I guess
* thoreauputic lights a candle for zenwhen
<zenwhen> lol.
<bob2> [Miles] : try asking on the list
<zenwhen> Ubuntu doesnt seem to have any ssues having a little Debian tossed in.
<zenwhen> Im not going to ask anyone to support it.
<zenwhen> lol
<bob2> good
<bob2> and please don't advise random people to do that, unless you warn them that they're on their own
<[Miles] > bob2: on the ,ailing list?
<citybird> the install disk did not detect my pcmcia network card. something that should be ok after the install is complete?
<[Miles] > mailing
<bob2> citybird: it should have
<zenwhen> I dont need support. Theres nothing a reinstall wont fix.
<zenwhen> XD
<bob2> [Miles] : lists.ubunut.com
<[Miles] > thanks
<Jeffrey> thoreauputic, thanks.  I was trying to do stuff graphically (to make sure my parents could use it), didn't think to check the file.  duh.
<bob2> zenwhen: yes, you can do whatever you want, but please don't advise newbies to do so
<citybird> bob2: i guess it thinks my dhcp server is slow.
<bob2> Jeffrey: synaptic has options for editing the sources.list
<zenwhen> bob2, understood.
<zenwhen> :)
<bob2> thanks :-)
<citybird> holy! i just saw it install the reiser4 progs??
<Jeffrey> bob2: for editing it yes, but it doesn't have nicely commented out available respositories
<citybird> time to google >-)
<legba> ubuntu just killed my ssh dsa key...
<bob2> how?
<legba> you tell me lmao
<bob2> the one in /etc/ will be nuked by install, and nothing should touch ~/
<legba> the later is gone
<bob2> did you ask ubuntu to format ~??
<legba> and it's all the way in the other room
<legba> lol
<legba> nope
<legba> i installed full gnome desktop
<legba> then restart x
<legba> and bam - no ssh no vnc
<bob2> are you guys really "laughing out loud"?
<labanux> hi..., is there some one can help me
<Jeffrey> my girlfriend: "your hair looks like that one guys ... bruce presley"
<legba> i am :)
<legba> cause i'm testing this distro
<labanux> i have an error message when booting the ubuntu
<Jeffrey> next question, .OGM and .MKV support in xine/totem?
<labanux> the error message are telling about : shpchp and pcichp
<Treenaks> Jeffrey: depends on the codec used inside
<labanux> what's wrong in my ubuntu?
<Jeffrey> Treenaks, assuming xvid
<Treenaks> Jeffrey: not by default, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> labanux: ignore them
<bob2> labanux: they're harmless
<Matt|> "the ubuntu"
<Matt|> awesome
<labanux> my friend said that the error message about shpchp and pcichp is for controlling hte usb..
<Treenaks> Matt|: ?
<labanux> is taht true?
<Treenaks> labanux: no, they're PCI hotplug drivers
<Treenaks> labanux: and as most systems don't have PCI hotplugging support (only extremely expensive servers, basically)...
<bob2> labanux: you can add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist to stop the warnings
<Matt|> Treenaks, adding "the" to ubuntu gives it a kinda personal sounding flavour that i like
<Treenaks> labanux: you can get info on what a module does with modinfo
<Treenaks> labanux: (modinfo shpchp for example)
<mjr> hmm, RestrictedFormats might be updated to include the mention of libxvidcore4 being in multiverse
<labanux> wait a minute.., i'll try to edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Matt|> mjr, good idea, do it
<legba> bob2 this is gunna be a good bug report.
<mjr> don't know how :)
<Treenaks> mjr: it's a wiki, log in and click the 'Edit' link
<legba> lemme get over there and startup bitchx
<Matt|> mjr, register and use edit
<mjr> right, well, maybe later, now my lunch is burning in the kettle
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> what are you cooking in a kettle?
<labanux> i have try this "modinfo shpchp", and this "modinfo pciehp", and it seems you're right
<labanux> it says about the PCI hotplug..
<labanux> hmm...
<labanux> wait a minute.., i'll try to edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<amin2> hi
<amin2> it is claimed that ubuntu is glued with python. How is it ? Anybody can explaine to me ?
<Kyaneos> hi
<Kyaneos> where is the apt log file???
<bob2> amin2: it's not, yet
<Matt|> hi. who knows what is going on with acpi on ubuntu?
<Matt|> my screen blacks out when I lower the lid
<nevyn> amin2: it is. they use python for lots of scripts like postinst and stuff.
<Elwood> interesting
<nevyn> amin2: and some late init scripts and stuff.
<Jeffrey> Matt|, if I do force=acpi it won't boot :-(
<Matt|> Jeffrey, acpi sucks on ubuntu
<Kyaneos> where is the apt log file??? please
<mjr> Matt|, lentil/quinoa/onion/broccoli-stuff for burritos
<Matt|> i can't tell my battery state
<citybird> well, well, well, it looks like the dreded thinkpad warm boot poltergeist has struk again.
<Matt|> mjr, wow awesome
<amin2> Well, I think it is like JDS and Java
<Matt|> i have removed all the scripts in /etc/acpi which have "lid" in the name, and it still blanks when i lower the lid
<thoreauputic> Kyaneos: what are you trying to do or find out?
<Matt|> and a guy on here yesterday had his laptop crash whenever he lowered the lid, even after just booting the kernel
<labanux> somebody..., could you tell me, where should i edit the /etc/hotplug/blacklist to ignore the shpchp?
<citybird> does ubuntu support bootsplash and framebuffer at boot?
<bob2> labanux: just add the module name at the end
<bob2> citybird: no
<labanux> ok.., thanx
<Matt|> citybird, framebuffer is there, not bootsplash
<bob2> citybird: it's buggy and pointless.  hoary will have a better userspace solution.
<citybird> right, thanks
<Kyaneos> thoreauputic, i want to remind what packages i installed with apt-get install gdesklets
<amin2> Matt|, my battery'state says N/A too
<citybird> err, how do you enable root??
<Matt|> amin2, try typing acpi in a terminal and see if it works
<bob2> citybird: why?
<Matt|> amin2, if you use acpi
<bob2> citybird: and "it's in the FAQ"
<citybird> k
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> "it's in the FAQ" is pretty close to rtfm
<bob2> yeah
<citybird> yea, stupid question, i know better
<Elwood> iitf=rtfm
<bob2> but it *is* in the FAQ
<Elwood> rtfm is the only way to learn :)
<thoreauputic> Kyaneos: apt-cache depends gdesklets
<citybird> and i *DO* know bettter
<Matt|> Elwood, no, this is a support chan
<thoreauputic> Kyaneos: will tell you the dependencies
<Matt|> it is here to help people, not to help them help themselves
<labanux> hello
<bob2> well
<nevyn> Matt|: I was stunned tonight when configuring debian on a toshiba 300CDT EVERYTHING in acpi is supported
<cardador> Kyaneos: open synaptic,  search for gdesklets, go to properties and installed files
<bob2> typing out the same answers a thousand times a day is pretty tedious
<labanux> test
<nevyn> Matt|: including cpu scaling and screen brightness controlls.
<Matt|> citybird,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<Matt|> nevyn, wow
<citybird> thanks
<Treenaks> nevyn: wow, that would mean toshiba has learned to write valid ACPI tables
<labanux> how can i acces my usb flash disk in ubuntu?
<Matt|> nevyn, my brightness control is working
<nevyn> Matt|: old laptop tho.
<cardador> labanux: normally, just plug it in
<nevyn> Treenaks: nah kernel has "special" support for it.
<Matt|> labanux, it doesn't work when you plug it in?
<nevyn> but it's compile in the debian kernels.
<Elwood> Matt|, supports for me is just tell you hints to find the right way
<Kyaneos> thx cardador thoreauputic
<labanux> yes it doesn't show anythong when i plug in the usb
<Matt|> Elwood, well it depends on your target audience. I would never give my mother hints to find the right way. Just tell her the answer!
<Matt|> labanux, oh dear
<Matt|> bob2, yeah i know it is tedious
<labanux> so..?
<hbbs> hi, when I doubleclick on an mp3-file, totem video player starts up. i want to change that behaviour, xmms should be the default app for mp3s. How?
<citybird> so basicly all users have sudo access to the system or can you set this from user to user somewhere?
<Matt|> labanux, try "tail -f /var/log/messages" and then plug it in, and read the messages
<labanux> what should i do to make my usb flash being detected?
<legba> hbbs in file associations
<hbbs> legba where to find that?
<legba> under computer menu
<labanux> ok, wait a second
<legba> system config
<Matt|> bob2, but the more questions like that we get, the more users are joining ubuntu all the time
<citybird> man this is so much easier than redhat package manager update.
<Matt|> bob2, you could put the root faq page in the topic actually, because it must be the most common question, along with RestrictedFormats
<Kyaneos> cardador, it is not that i want
<bob2> Matt|: teaching them to read the FAQ is a valid aim in and of itself
<cardador> Kyaneos: what do you want
<bob2> Matt|: no one ever reads the topic
<citybird> bob2: here here
<Matt|> bob2, yeah but you could refer them to the topic, instead of having to give the url each time
<Matt|> bob2, or just give the url of the faq homepage
<bob2> hm, good point
<labanux> i've plug it in
<Matt|> bob2, in the latter case, then they can search for the right faq themselves
<citybird> just put the url in a macro so it's easy to spit out :-)
<bob2> Matt|: wai,the FAQ *is* in the topic
<bob2> citybird: I have
<Matt|> labanux, any messages in the terminal?
<Matt|> bob2, oh *laughs*
<Kyaneos> cardador, what packages apt installed when i did apt-get install gdesklets-data
<bob2> Matt|: the first item, no less
<Matt|> bob2, oh yeah i feel thick
<labanux> and there's so many messages.., and it seems the system detected the usb
<Matt|> will refer people to it in the future
<bob2> Matt|: heh, I didn't notice until I went to change it :)
<rom1_> [beginner] I need some help... Using Ubuntu every download hangs (when using either apt-get or wget). Any ideas? thx.
<cardador> Kyaneos: in synaptic you can checj that, just search for gdesklets, then installed files
<labanux> it even can tell the vendor of the usb flash
<thoreauputic> Kyaneos: apt-cache depends gdesklets-data
<Matt|> labanux, ok that is a good sign
<thoreauputic> Kyaneos: same principle - you need the right package name is all
<legba> rom1 - might be sign of bad card or bad driver
<Matt|> labanux, so make a directory in which to mount it "mkdir /media/flash"
<cardador> labanux: you dont have a sda1 icon in computer -> disks?
<Kyaneos> no
<Matt|> labanux, then mount it like this "mount /dev/sda /media/flash" <-- hopefully sda is the right device
<legba> might want to install automount
<citybird> one quick question. if ubuntu updates are based on a release wouldn't this make updateing to the latest version a problem after 18 months??
<Kyaneos> i want to know what packages i installed with gdesklets-data
<Kyaneos> my English is too bad
<rom1_> legba: Ethernet card? (I'm using a DSL router so that should be no problem. Plus I can listen to mp3 radios without interruption)
<labanux> yeah.., i dont have sda1 icon show up in mys dekstop
<Matt|> citybird, there is a release every 6 months
<thoreauputic> Kyaneos: why do you need this information?
<Matt|> maybe so he can remove them all *grins*
<legba> um dsl router? do you simply mean a router?
<Matt|> i have a dsl router ;)
<Kyaneos> thoreauputic, because i want to remove gdesklets and its dependencies
<cardador> Kyaneos: open synaptic > search "gdesklets" > click on gdesklets > at the bottom choose "installed files"
<_hbbs> legba maybe i missed your answer, i got disconnected
<Matt|> it's a router and a modem
<cardador> Kyaneos: so just rigth click on gdesklets and choose remove
<citybird> Matt|: right like redhat. but after the lifecycle of the relase was done there were no updates to the latest version of packages like the kernel and so forth. this made upgradeing with the latest cd a necessity.
<legba> so you plug your dsl into the router? (rolls eyes)
<thoreauputic> Kyaneos:sudo  apt-gat remove gdesklets
<thoreauputic> *apt-get
<rom1_> legba: I mean DSL modem plus router. So the dsl connection should be transparent
<Matt|> citybird, you can update without a cd
<Kyaneos> thoreauputic, and its dependencies??
<legba> thank you for admitting defeat.
<thoreauputic> Kyaneos: why?
<Kyaneos> because i do not need they
<Matt|> legba, there are routers with modems inside
<BenZ|iBook> Night all =)
<legba> yes there are
<rom1_> legba: you don't plug anything. It's built in
<citybird> Matt|: i have a problem with this. so when the new version comes out there will be an upgrade to the new release so there will be no need to reinstall?
<legba> do you have one?
<Matt|> yuh
<legba> reset it
* _hbbs still wonders where to change the file associations ...
<Matt|> ?
<labanux> So , if i make the dir /media/usb, then mount it manually.., is that means that i can't use hotplug for accesing my usb flash?
<Matt|> citybird, sure
<rom1_> legba: nope... Did that, plus it perfectly works under windows
<legba> unless you're simply out of diskpace rom1
<legba> try df -a
<legba> in console
<labanux> than everytime i want to acces my usb.., i should mount it manually
<legba> labanux - automount does these things
<Matt|> labanux, maybe you can configure automount
<Matt|> or hotplug or whatever
<rom1_> Nope... 29% occupation for the fullest partition
<legba> odd.
<legba> does it simply time out or hang forever?
<rom1_> but any wget will hang right in the middle... I'm thinking MTU problem perhaps?
<legba> have you tried making the box a DMZ temporarily?
<legba> shouldn't be an MTU problem
<legba> if it worked in windows should work fine here
<labanux> mount -tvfat /dev/sda1 usb
<labanux> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<labanux>        or too many mounted file systems
<labanux>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<labanux>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<legba> i'm of the opinion linux networking is BETTER than windows ;)
<labanux> is that something wrong with my command?
<rom1_> But I had the same problem using Mandrake
<legba> hmm
<labanux> it show the same error message for /dev/sda
<rom1_> What's DMZ by the way?
<labanux> any suggestion for to solve this problem?
<labanux> any suggestion to solve this problem?
<azeem> rom1_: demilitarized zone
<cardador> labanux: on all ubuntu pcs i've tried, i just plugged it my usb pen and it was mounted automatically
<cardador> labanux: an sda1 or usb icon will appear on computer > disks
<citybird> does ubuntu use xfree or xorg?
<legba> dmz means all routing goes toyou unless staticly defined
<cardador> xfree
<cardador> xorg will be on hoary soon, i think
<labanux>  i hear the same thing about this from my frind using ubuntu.., but why it doesn't work in my PC? hiks... :(
<wfx> if i do fuser -km /mnt/smb/public i get an io error?
<cardador> labanux: have you tried a different usb pen?
<legba> eh? warty uses xfree? jeez...
<wfx> /mnt/smb/public is a public smb share
<legba> rom1 do you have other pc's?
<_hbbs> is there a config file where I can change the default applications for file types manually?
<legba> i'd like to know what the transfer between them is like
<citybird> that's gonna be one heck of an upgrade from xfree to xorg
<cardador> _hbbs: right click on file > properties > open with > add
<labanux> yeah.., i ve try using two diffrent usb pen
<kasey70> hi
<_hbbs> cardador, thanks, thats easy :-)
<labanux>  but it still have the same thing <-- no action at all
<cardador> labanux: maybe you can file a bug
<labanux> a bug?
<labanux> hmm.., maybe.
<cardador> labanux: or ask in the user mail list
<_hbbs> but there has to be a file either, or a way to browse through the file associations ...
<_hbbs> by hbbs :-)
<kasey70> someone knows where are the modeline lines in te XF86Config, i need to modify them
<kasey70> ?
<labanux> Cause before using Ubuntu, i use Fedora 2. And in Fedora 2 there's no problem to accesing the usb pen
<cardador> labanux: so that means no problem with your pc, maybe its a bug
<Rotund> anyone else have problems w/ gnome-panel?
<Kamion> zenwhen: thanks, belatedly
<Rotund> It just hangs on my computer and doesn't respond to anything
<FallenHitokiri> I installed k3b as the HowTo told me and now I have got a 2.4MB big strace-log, because k3b crashes every time I try to start it.
<zenwhen> Kamion, yw. Now i just need to get some semblance of kernel source that actuall works installed. INstlaing VMWare is proving to be impossible.
<zenwhen> actually*
<Kamion> just apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1?
<zenwhen> Im not seeing that version in apt
<cardador> Rotund: have you tried to restart X?
<zenwhen> oddly enough
<Rotund> oh yeah
<BenZ|iBook> Scientists have recently dicsovered that most women will, at some time in their life, contain small amounts of intelligent DNA. Unfortunately for a large majority of females, this is only a temporary state, as over 95% of them will spit it out.
<Rotund> It occurred when I switched to "two screens one card" instead of TwinView w/ my NVIDIA card
<Rotund> now even coming back it's messed up
<Rotund> It's obviously a setting though as my other user works
<d3niz> hi =)
<cardador> Rotund: try to copy the settings from the other user
<Rotund> good point
<mercurus> BenZ|iBook: part ?
<wfx> i have 3 smb shares on one disk and one have an i/o error what can be the fault
<wfx> there is no error on disk (i login to the server)
<wfx> only here on my client is somthing worng with the mounted directory
<citybird_> well that was a painless install
<FallenHitokiri> I try to open access my cddrive but I get mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<FallenHitokiri> what can i do?
<wfx> is it scsi
<FallenHitokiri> yes
<Kyaneos> where is the apt log file??
<Kamion> zenwhen: check for deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tlocke> I've created a HowTo on Wiki, but I'm unable to add it as a sub-topic. Does anyone know how it gets added as a sub-topic?
<Kamion> Kyaneos: apt doesn't log, sorry
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kyaneos> thank you Kamion
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, what show you "cat /var/log/dmesg | grep scd0" use pastepin.com
<FallenHitokiri> wfx: there is no output
<BenZ|iBook> er, whoops @ paste before, wrong window
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, do you look if the right scsi driver loaded
<legba> ben
<legba> you should be shot.
<FallenHitokiri> wfx: if the right scsi.driver would not be loaded my system couldn't start because I boot from a scsi-diskl
<tlocke> Hi, does anyone have any experience of using the Ubuntu Wiki?
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, :) now i know this
<Sbux> Hello everyone
<JStrike> Instead of everyone creating their own inotify kernels for Beagle, is not possible for someone to create a repo with the inotify kernel and beagle debs
<Sbux> I would like to ask a question if possible
<JStrike> Or is making debs tougher than that?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I  have installed ati drivers
<mirak> however they don't seem to be enabled
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, hmm im not sure if it works but test it ;-) "cat /proc/partitions"
<thoreauputic> Sbux: don't ask to ask - just go ahead and ask :)
<mirak> I have configured them with fglrxconfig
<dopey> JStrike: building debian packages of kernels is easy. look at the kernel-pkg tool.
<Sbux> hehe ok, I am not able to install gdesklets on my ubuntu desktop
<FallenHitokiri> wfx: sda (sda1, sda2, sda5) dm-0 dm-1
<Sbux> whenever I start the daemon, it says that there are modules deprecated
<FallenHitokiri> but in my fstab there are entrys for both devices
<Sbux> /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:90: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead
<Sbux>   self.warn(message, DeprecationWarning)
<cardador> mirak: change it in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<mirak> XF86Config-4
<mirak> cardador: I have done that
<cardador> mirak: have you followed the howto?
<mirak> I did like I did on mandrake
<mirak> where is this how to ?
<cardador> mirak: did you use apt to get the drivers?
<Sbux> any idea ?
<mirak> cardador: yes
<JStrike> dopey : I am aware that it isn't too hard. I was just wondering why there is so much duplication of effort, instead of someone posting their kernel and beagle  debs in a repo?
<cardador> mirak: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<JStrike> And I am not sure if it is totally safe to use debian kernels with Ubuntu. Have there been any changes?
<dopey> JStrike: sorry, i don't know much about the projects you mentioned.
<JStrike> Or does Ubuntu use standard kernels?
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, the modules sd_mod, sg, sr_mod are up
<JStrike> If tseng would add them to his repo, I am sure he would make many people happy
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, normaly hotplug should it load
<FallenHitokiri> wfx: one moment please. I'm rebooting (tryed to load apm ;) )
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, you have sr0
<mirak> cardador: thanks
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, must also leave 2min back
<Sbux> any idea about gdesklets ?
<chuen> hello, has anyone a ps/2 mouse working on a laptop with warty?
<pao> hi all
<pao> yep
<pao> chuen, what's the problem?
<chuen> pao: well the sinaptic mouse works fine, but the ps/2 mouse just doesn't respond
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, and do you have a sr0?
<legba> chuen - as i said yesterday - is there bios option for disabling onboard mouse?
<chuen> legba, no way to disable the mouse, i checked it out
<pao> how many entries do U have in /dev/input?
<chuen> pao, let me see
<pao> chuen, ls -l /dev/input
<baluba> hi all
<FallenHitokiri> wfx: I run modprobe sg and than I could mount /dev/sr0. The other device is /dev/sr1. I changed the fstab an now I'm rebooting to see if I can brun cdrs with nautilus, because k3b is broken
<legba> might want to check your x config too
<spektr> I'm annoyed. After I upgraded warty to nvidia-glx the login-screen freezes two seconds after it appeared. Debian Sarge works fine on the same machine (6111, too, but a 2.4.27 kernel instead of 2.6.8.1 on warty). Any hints? Known instabilities with 2.6.8.1/nvidia-6111?
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, there is no need to rebbot
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, reboot
<FallenHitokiri> wfx: hum.. than something doesn't work ;)
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, you can mount cd's?
<FallenHitokiri> yes
<opi> spektr: I couldn't get NV and 2.6 to work :(
<baluba> is there a quick way to allow access to an ubuntu desktop from a win machine, while someone else is already using ubuntu xserver locally?
<legba> baluba - under computer desktop sharing
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, take a look to the device premissions
<FallenHitokiri> hwo can I load sg and apm automaticaly while booting? /etc/modules.conf shouldn't work if I understand the notes right
<chuen> pao, 5 entries: event0, event1, mice, mouse0, ts0
<spektr> opi: nv works fine - but i need the nvidia driver.
<FallenHitokiri> wfx: nautilus can only access the "image device" and not my sr1
<opi> NV as prop. NVidia driver
<thoreauputic> FallenHitokiri: put them in /etc/modules
<FallenHitokiri> thoreauputic: thanks
<spektr> opi: OK. I was talking about the name of the module...
<vegai> hey, might there be experimental packages for x.org?
<FallenHitokiri> I think I know why hotplug doesn't work. I get 2 errors when I boot with errors while loading hotplug-modules
<spektr> opi: what problem did you have? freeze, too?
<pao> chuen: dmesg | grep -i ps2 ... if you don't get anything (as I think), it's your kernel not detecting it
<JStrike> Who is John Hornbeck
<wfx> anything with shpchp and pciehp?
<opi> spektr: I didn't even compile
<opi> spektr: works flawless on 2.4
<spektr> opi: there's nothing to compile on warty....
<FallenHitokiri> wfx: yeah. those 2
<chuen> pao: no response, so i guess i have to recompile
<wfx> FallenHitokiri, have the same prob :-)
<baluba> re
<pao> chuen, let me see...
<opi> spektr: maybe, Im talking about problems with Debian
<wfx> btw i i have ignore this until i like to view what this is
<wfx> :-)
<FallenHitokiri> mounting cds works fine but nautilus can only write file-images
<baluba> sorry who answered on desktop sharing^
<pao> chuen, If both mouse (synaptic and external ps2) are detected you should get two entries in /dev/input
<vegai> or let me put this another way. Hoary will have x.org. Is hoary open for crazy users yet/ever?
<baluba> anyway the question is: i'll have to start a separate Xserver for that particolar user on the ubuntu box, isn't that?
<thoreauputic> baluba: /lastlog baluba will show you
<chuen> pao: so i have mouse0 and mice
<chuen> pao: is that it?
<pao> no
<pao> I've got mice, mouse0 and mouse1
<chuen> pao: ok i think mice is for usb... maybe mouse0 is my sinaptic, so i have to add a 3 mouse
<baluba> thoreauputic, i disconnected so it doesn't i guess :)
<pao> chuen, no... don't touch dev entries. They should be handled automatically by udev in ubuntu
<chuen> pao: do you know what ts0 stands 4?
<Treenaks> chuen: please, use words instead of numbers
<Treenaks> (for instead of 4)
<chuen> Treenaks: ok
<baluba> working
<chuen> pao: i just tried 'dmesg | grep -i ps/2' insted of ps2
<pao> what does it return?
<wfx> pciehp and shpchp errors messages are entirely harmless?
<pao> ts is for touchscreen devices...
<chuen> pao: and i got input: "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1" and "mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice"
<pao> chuen, mouse0 is you synaptic dev
<pao> chuen, mice is the device that multiplexes all mices (1 mice in you case :-( (
<wfx> hmmm, pciehp is for pci express hotplug and for what is shpchp?
<pao> chuen, did you hotplug your external ps2 mouse?
<zenwhen> I dont know whats so weird about the kernbel images tin apt for ubuntu but vmware doesnt seem tot hink any kind of kernel souce is good for building against them.
<chuen> pao: what os hotplug?
<pao> chuen, did you plug your mouse when the PC was running?
<pao> any network guru here? I cannot get proxy arp working...
<pao> zenwhen, I have vmware up and running...
<chuen> pao: no it has always been connected, even during SO install
<zenwhen> pao
<zenwhen> what souce did you give it
<zenwhen> source!*!*!*!
<zenwhen> I cannot type
<zenwhen> this morning
<chuen> pao: i have to mess with the x86config-4 file
<wfx> source or souces where the diff ;-)
<pao> zenwhen, you should install the kernel-headers corrisponding to your kernel image... the vmware installer should automatically guess the righ source (/lib/modules...)
<zenwhen> pao
<pao> chuen, it's useless...
<zenwhen> that didnt works for me
<zenwhen> work*\
<chuen> pao: what do you mean ....;(
<pao> zenwhen, stock warty?
<zenwhen> It says the ketrnel headers dont match my kernel even though they do indeed atch my kernel.
<pao> chuen, your external mouse is not detected by kernel..
<zenwhen> its th stock warty kernel and the stock warty kernel sources
<pao> chuen, messing up with X config is useless
<zenwhen> the*
<chuen> pao, yes it has been useless...
<pao> zenwhen, what is the directory that you gave for kernel include files?
<chuen> pao, so i just recompile a kernel i guess
<zenwhen> the one
<zenwhen> arg
<zenwhen> I think I need ot sleep.
<pao> chuen, I would try to mess up with bios or recompile kernel without synaptic support...
<zenwhen> to
<pao> zenwhen, NOT kernel-source, kernel-headers!!!!
<zenwhen> I have it the include dir
<zenwhen> for the right headers
<zenwhen> and it says they are wrong
<Matt|> zenwhen, it is confusing but you need kernel-headers
<zenwhen> I just said thats what i did
<zenwhen> And its not cinfusing
<zenwhen> Its confusing as to why its not working
<zenwhen> CON
<zenwhen> I swear to god Im going to put my keyboard through the wall.
<pao> zenwhen, this is the path I specified "/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/build"
<zenwhen> build?
<pao> yep!
<zenwhen> You gave vmware the build dir
<zenwhen> ?
<pao> zenwhen, please: "ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/build"
<warty> I can't su
<opi> root is disabled
<opi> enable it, or use sudo -s
<warty> enable?
<zenwhen> pao
<zenwhen> giving it that dir
<zenwhen> doesnt work either
<chuen> pao: thank you
<opi> warty: it's disabled by default, consult FAQ on that
<zenwhen> and my kernel that I use on every other distro doesnt work with ubuntu
<opi> zenwhen: Ubuntu's kernel is not a vanilla one
<pao> chuen, :-)
<pao> do you have this file "/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/build/include/linux/version.h" ?
<pao> zenwhen, I use k7 optimized kernel... change k7 for what you are running...
<zenwhen> I know
<zenwhen> I did
<zenwhen> And it didnt work
<zenwhen> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.8.1) does not match your running
<zenwhen> kernel (version 2.6.8.1-3-686-smp).  Even if the module were to compile
<zenwhen> successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<zenwhen> thats the error
<zenwhen> no matter what
<zenwhen> I run the smp ubuntu image
<zenwhen> and NOTHING matches it. Not even the headers for it.
<pao> zenwhen, it seems that you are not listening...
<zenwhen> What
<zenwhen> I am listening.
<zenwhen> I did everything you said to do.
<Kal_Zakath> I can't see any windows shares with Gnome network browser, is there something special to do to get it work ???
<pao> zenwhen, would you allow me to try to help you?
<zenwhen> None of it worked.
<zenwhen> WHat do you want me to try?
<pao> zenwhen, please to "uname -a"
<pao> zenwhen, please do "uname -a"
<zenwhen> yes
<thoreauputic> Kal_Zakath: you've set up Samba?
<zenwhen> I have version.h
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: windows browsing is notoriously funky...  i recommend you set up a WINS server to improve the reliability
<pao> zenwhen, please do "uname -a"
<zenwhen> Linux sunball 2.6.8.1-3-686-smp #1 SMP Tue Oct 12 13:40:26 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kal_Zakath> thoreauputic : well, I can manually mount windows shares, so I gess I did
<Kal_Zakath> bwlang : well, I wasn't a problem with my previos debian
<thoreauputic> Kal_Zakath: right - yes you did then :)
<mjg59> zenwhen: What kernel-headers package do you have installed?
<zenwhen> the one that matches my kernel name
<Kal_Zakath> I can either mount those share with : mount -t smbfs or with the connect to server feature of gnome network browser
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: it's pretty quirky stuff... you could try changing which computer is the browse master... but really - it's easier to just set up the WINS server than it is to debug broadcast browsing.
<pao> zenwhen, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.7.1-i686-smp
<Matt|> phew
<mjg59> zenwhen: Please do COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<pao> zenwhen, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.7.1-686-smp
<Kal_Zakath> but I can't browse directly throug shares with the browser
<mjg59> pao: That's 8, not 7...
<Matt|> *grins*
<pao> mjg59, right... sorry
<zenwhen> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.7.1-686-smp
<mjg59> zenwhen: Change the 7 to an 8
<Kal_Zakath> when I open the network browser I see Windows network icon
<pao> can anyone help me in troubleshooting a proxy arp / dnat config?
<Kal_Zakath> and when I go into, there nothing that shows up
<zenwhen> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.8.1-686-smp
<zenwhen> I have them installed though
<zenwhen> I mean, it was like the first thing I did.
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: then you don't have them and the error is right
<zenwhen> But Im looking at them
<zenwhen> I installed them last night.
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: dude - it's not working because the browse list is screwby - if you wait a couple of days it'll probably resolve but just configure the wins and you'll never see this problem again.
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: with apt?
<zenwhen> indeed
<Matt|> zenwhen, you are not confusing kernel-headers with linux-headers?
<mjg59> zenwhen: The headers you have installed are not the correct headers for your kernel
<pao> zenwhen, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-686-smp
<zenwhen> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-686-smp
<zenwhen> im in the dir
<zenwhen> right now
<zenwhen> is that what i need
<Kal_Zakath> bwlang : well, as I said, I never had problems with other distros (previous was debian sid...) windows shares showed up directly
<Kal_Zakath> so it *should* work here too
<ys> is anyone using warty ppc?
<pao> zenwhen, it's ok
<ben_> hi
<pao> zenwhen, try to launch the vmware-installer.pl
<zenwhen> Ive already installed it
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: that's not a rational statement - because it used to work does not mean that the current configuration - after many changes will also work.
<zenwhen>  need to configure it
<pao> ok
<zenwhen> But it wont compile the modules
<ben_> why does network config take so long when booting?
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: You could probably get it to work by rebooting all the computers and setting samba to have a lower precedence in elections - BUT THE WINS SERVER IS EASIER
<Matt|> does anyone know how boot-icons work? I have a slight problem with em. When i boot (with vga=791) i get the full screen console and the icons just flash up really briefly at the top, and are overriden by the text. I get the feeling there is supposed to be a space at the top of the screen for tux and the icons, am I right? If so, does any one know how I can solve this problem?
<zenwhen> It wont accept those headers as being correct, though it seems as though they should be
<Kal_Zakath> bwlang : i do not want to do this :/
<Kal_Zakath> it used to work
<Kal_Zakath> so it should work
<pao> zenwhen, could you please check the file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-686-smp/include/linux/version.h and check if UTS_RELEASE match you uname version?
<zenwhen> yes
<zenwhen> no it doesnt match
<pao> ok... that's the bug...
<zenwhen> should I change it
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: that doesn't make any sense - you make changes... you can't expect it to work just as if you had made no changes.  you're on your own... BROWSING.txt from the samba project may be of help to you (but turning on WINS is really simple)
<Kirsch> hey, whats a good CDBurning program for X?
<pao> zenwhen, you could try to change it...
<Matt|> Kirsch, nautilus works nicely
<Matt|> Kirsch, otherwise I personally like xcdroast
<pao> my version.h UTS_VERSION sounds like that: #define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.8.1-3-k7"
<Kirsch> Matt|: need to burn a CUE/BIN file
<Matt|> Kirsch, ah i c
<Kirsch> Does that program have image capabilities?
<Matt|> both do for .iso files but I am not sure about cue/bin
<Kirsch> i'm looking for something like a nero equivalent
<Matt|> Kirsch, there is no nero equivalent
<vegai> I think cdrdao can burn CUE/BIN
<superted> Kirsch: it's coming, it's called coaster :)
<vegai> k3b is quite like nero too ...
<superted> k3b can burn images just fine
<zenwhen> pao, still says its the worng version
<vegai> will ubuntu move to x.org before Debian does?
<zenwhen> I suppose im going to have to try to compile a working kernel for ubuntu or give up on it. I cant give up SMP to run ubuntu and I cant give up sound of vmware.
<zenwhen> or vmware*
<Matt|> vegai, i believe ubuntu unstable (hoary) will have xorg in a few days
<mercurus> zenwhen: installed the SMP kernel image ?
<pao> zenwhen, I'm sorry...
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Kirsch> What is so special about X.org? I've heard that alot of people want it, what is it exactly? (I know its a new version of XF86)
<vegai> Matt|: hmm? not very optimistic, are you? =P
<zenwhen> pao, thanks for trying to help.
<Matt|> vegai, no seriously
<bwlang> Kirsch: i'm eager because it includes power saving features for my video card... about a 10% impact on battery life for me...
<vegai> is ubuntu unstable ... eh... unstable? =P
<Matt|> Kirsch, the only reason i want it is because 3d acceleration is supported on my card.
<Matt|> vegai, no, there is a development version
<Kirsch> what about the actual display?
<Kirsch> does it look better?
<JStrike> Kirsch : Nothing really great about it yet for users. Has nice new extensions for developers though
<vegai> Kirsch: I've experienced more pleasant use with the composite and damage extensions
<ben_> is there anyway to make gnome 256 colors?
<bwlang> Kirsch: i doubt it could look better than X... maybe there's more subpixel hinting or something -dunno.
<vegai> though that might be placebo
<Kirsch> ok, so it just supports hardware better?
<Kal_Zakath> bwlang : didn't made any changes
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: uh - what didn't ?
<Kal_Zakath> I didn't made any change
<Kal_Zakath> <bwlang> Kal_Zakath: that doesn't make any sense - you make changes... you can't expect it to work just as if you had made no changes.
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: yes you did - you reinstalled a different operating system... probably you changed the config file for samba, the versoin of samba, the ip address of your machine, the system libraries, etc.
<Kirsch> ok, XCDroast doesn't see my burner, can anyone help. It's a laptop.
<Kal_Zakath> bwlang : so it's a problem of ubuntu default setup
<Kirsch> actually wait.
<ben_> anyone? make gnome 256 colors?
<Kal_Zakath> ip adresse hasn't changed
<bwlang> Kirsch: i've had some big troubles to get cd bruning working as a normal user without ide-scsi  - works fine for as root.
<Kirsch> re-running as root
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: whatever man - the ubuntu default setup does not work in your situation - it worked fine in mine.
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: with a wins server on the lab
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: with a wins server on the lan
<Hoodster> Hi All
<gif85> hi everyone
<gif85> i have some troubles with K3B and Warty... K3B doesn't detect my DVD-R burner. It seems that the problem comes with the 2.6.8 kernel... Does someone know a patch ? a solution ?
<bwlang> gif85: it's also present in 2.6.9... i cannot find a solution - other than to run k3b as root... (not ideal)
<Hoodster> I am a new Ubuntu user, about a week. I am not really new to linux having used Xandros for three years. However, I wanted to start learning linux and I felt it wasn't happening fast enough with Xandros (actually too much GUI, hehe). Also, Ubuntu appears to have a great community. What I want to know is what is the best way for a me (a new user) contribute to this community. Is it providing technical help at this chatroom? Is it helping ot
<Hoodster> hers at the ubuntuforum? Is it helping to provide documentation at the wiki? Any opinion will be appreciated.
<zenwhen> How can i be denied permission to write to /lib/modules when I sudo?
<zenwhen> That doesnt make any sense
<bwlang> Hoodster: i'd say that documentation is most valuable ... lasts longer than chat room help - though chatroom help is more fun (well sometimes)
<zenwhen> I cant instlal the modules for the kernel I jsut compuled.
<crimsun> zenwhen: what're the command you ran and the error?
<Hoodster> bwlang: Thank you for the reply. Documentation at the wiki? I have never done a wiki before and I am a bit hesitant.
<crimsun> Hoodster: help with the wiki. answer questions here in the channel and on the -users mailing lisnt.
<thoreauputic> Hoodster: Xandros is kind of .... different.... isn't it?
<bwlang> Hoodster: you'll figure it out - it was designed for your grandma ;)
<thoreauputic> Hoodster: there's an experimental sand box for the wiki, as well :)
<Kal_Zakath> bwlang : I'm setting up a a wins server on a linux server box with samba, I'm gonna try it but I don't like the idea
<Hoodster> thoreauputic: Xandros is good for new linux users. But I am getting a bit beyond all the hand-holding and want to learn more linux stuff.
<gif85> bwlang: thanks for information. Yep, it's a problem :( I don't like to run K3B as root. I'm going to compile an older 2.6.6 kernel instead. it's a solution... Not the best... But a solution :(
<thoreauputic> Hoodster: right - I understand
<Hoodster> thoreauputic: I will check it out.
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: well i think you'll like the results.... its just a better system all around.  Don't forget to configure all the windows computers to use the wins server too.
<Hoodster> bwlang: For some reason, I am hesitant about the wiki because I don't want to post something that will be ridiculed (hehe)
<Kal_Zakath> bwlang : only have 1 windows box so it won't take much time :)
<thoreauputic> Hoodster: nah - someone will just edit the heck out of your work instead :)
<ben_> where's the firefox config stuff held?
<bwlang> Hoodster: ah - i see... well - all i can say is check your facts...
<Hoodster> bwlang: I know I just need to do it once, but getting the guts to submit something is taking more than I had thought previously.
<ys> does anyone have ubuntu ppc?
<ys> use*
<ben_> where's the firefox userprefs.js ?
<bwlang> Hoodster: courage friend! into the breach
<thoreauputic> ben_: buried deep in the ~/.firefox  directory somewhere, I think
<bwlang> ben_: try this cd ~; find . -name userpref.js  (that's from memory so check the man page for find if that doesn't seem to work.
<ys> ben_: Computer -> Search for files
<rom1_> [?] Does anybody know how to apply chages after modifying /etc/fstab without a reboot? thx
<bwlang> ys: hah - maybe i'm a little too commandline ;)
<cardador> rom1_: try sudo mount -a
<bwlang> rom1_: just unmount and remount whatever you changed (unless is your root ... in which case it's probably easiest to reboot)
<thoreauputic> ben_: a much easier way is to get the extension that lets you edit the file directly in the browser
<cenerentola> http://www.btlug.it/btlug/modules/news/article.php?storyid=4
<cenerentola> sorrry its italian
<Hoodster> bwlang thoreauputic: Thank you. I am checking out the wiki now for more details on how to contribute.
<weasello> I've recently just installed Ubuntu, and I know I have installed Apache/PHP/SQL, but I can't find any mention of them under that Applications or the Computer buttons :(
<paul_h> How do i change to runlevel 3. I have tried sudo init 3 and this did not work.
<ben_> how do you search for a file?
<thoreauputic> ben_: the extension is called chrome-edit or something similar
<thoreauputic> ben_: several people have just told you ^^^^
<cardador> ben_: computer > search for files
<liten> weasello: apache/php/sql isnt a normal application, apache is a httpd and php is a plugin for web. sql is a database
<ys> I've seemed to messup my serch.list.  if someone could msg me theirs it would be greatly appreciated.
<ys> please
<JStrike> Ben_ : COmputer Menu -> Search For Files
<ben_> k
<weasello> liten: yes, but I have no idea if they're running or working or if they've started automatically or how to configure them or anything like that. It just said "installed" and the window closed
<ben_> i want to copy and paste stuff into the file though
<thoreauputic> ben_: but diving into ~/.firefox will find it as well
<liten> weasello: [root@starshine root] # service httpd status
<liten> httpd (pid 17611 7649 7648 7647 7646 7645 751) is running...
<thoreauputic> ~/.firefox/default/oxxicis2.slt (or something similar)
<the_one> hi
<liten> weasello: there is always some way of finding it, ps aux should also show it
<thoreauputic> ben_: ^^^^
<JStrike> So?
<weasello> is that that command line thingy you did there?
<liten> where ubuntu put its httpd.conf i don't know atm, since my install is broken
<JStrike> Open it, and paste
<the_one> can someone tell me how to create a link in /dev/dvd pointing to /media/cdrom1 via the console?
<liten> the_one: man ln
<the_one> because mplayer can't find the dvd
<ys> can someone send me their search.list file via msg? please
<the_one> liten: can you write the whole command line?
<weasello> liten: $ service httpd status
<liten> the_one: no :P
<bwlang> ys: sorry - i don't even what search.list you're referring to
<weasello> liten: bash: service: command not found
<liten> the_one: read the man page on ln first
<ys> ahh
<ben_> says that the directory doesn't exist :(
<thoreauputic> ben_: which directory?
<mirak> hey
<liten> weasello: /etc/init.d/httpd status ?
<mirak> I don't understand how to build the java packages
<ys> i need search.list for apt-get.  can someone send me it in a message?
<liten> i gotta reinstall ubuntu so i can check stuff :P
<mirak> I have installed java-package, but how to us this scripts?
<ben_> ls ~/.firefox/ "no such file or directory"
<weasello> bash: /etc/init.d/httpd: No such file or directory
<the_one> liten:I'm not so familiar with the command line, need to quickly watch a dvd, I don't have time to read the man page right now, that's why I was hoping to get help here
<bwlang> ys: are you referring to sources.list?
* ys slaps head
<ys> yes that is right
<cardador> mirak: what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> ben_: what is you current working directory?  type pwd
<liten> the_one: ln -s /media/cdrom1 /dev/<whatever your dvddrive is>
<bwlang> the_one: uh "need" and "dvd" don't really go together in my mind...  i recomend xmms for easy setup
<mirak> calc:
<bwlang> the_one: i mean xine
<mirak> cardador: to make .deb files with the scripts
<cardador> mirak: hmm dont have a clue :)
<the_one> bwlang: xine doesn't find it either, it asks for /dev/dvd
<thoreauputic> ben_: cd ~        then     ls .firefox
<bwlang> the_one: try this on the command line  ls -l /dev/dvd; rm -f /dev/dvd; ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd
<the_one> the problem is I have to dvd drives...so maybe it doesn't want to work on the second one
<the_one> sorry
<the_one> I have two (2) dvd drives
<ben_> nvm, i found it
<ben_> there is no ".firefox"
<ben_> it's .mozilla
<zenwhen_> got my 2.6.9 kernel running in ubuntu with a bit of hacking
<ben_> and then a firefox directory under it
<ben_> ;)
<thoreauputic> ben_: OK it has changed - my bad
<bwlang> the_one: you'll need to know which dvd drive is which...  you could look through  /var/log/messages to see which one is which
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> ben_: OK it has changed - my bad
<thoreauputic> ben_: on this box I have a .firefox
<paul_h> Does xine rely on a specific version of libdvdcss. I have compiled v 1.2.8 and installed it in /lib but xine will not recognize it.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> burroughs.freenode.net
<bwlang> paul_h: works fine for me with v1.2.8
<pisuke> paul_h, install libdvdread3
<bwlang> paul_h: actually - it looks like i have both dvdread and dvdcss ... not sure which xine is using...
<citybird_> where does ubuntu put the apache conf files??
<mazogs> hello ppl, someone knows how to 'modconf' in ubuntu?
<the_one> thanks so far...I'm able to play the dvd but there is too much brightness and I have no sound. Any suggestions?
<bwlang> citybird_: dpkg -L apache (probably /etc/apache/ or /etc/apache2 depending on your version)
<Kal_Zakath> bwlang : well, the reult isn't what I expected :(
<bwlang> the_one: dunno about the brightness - but you'll have to configure the player to use the right sound output lib - probably alsa
<bwlang> the_one: don't forget to turn up the volume :)
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: what happens?  you enable wins in the samba config and tell the windows box to use it.  not much to go wrong?
<the_one> bwlang: I've got volume :P
<thoreauputic> citybird_: ocate apache | grep conf     might give you a clue?
<mazogs> please some knows how to run 'modconf' or a similar utility in ubuntu?
<ben_> is there anyway to get suspend to work on my laptop?
<thoreauputic> citybird_: sorry locate apache | grep conf
<ben_> pressing the power button doesn't work :p
<ben_> i can do it from the command line though
<mazogs> ben_ : i saw 'software suspend' in freshmeat yesterday, i hope it will work for you
<ben_> mazogs: thanks, i'll check it out
<poyayan> new nvidia drivers were released for linux
<poyayan> 1.0-6629
<poyayan> anyone tried it yet?
<polytan> re
<mazogs> please someone give me a hint on how to load modules like 'modconf' in debian....
<ddaa> mazogs: there is no such thing for ubuntu. Hardware auto-detection generally just works. When it does not, you can schedule modules to be loaded at boot by editing /etc/modules.
<ddaa> mazogs: and of course, you can just use "modprobe <module>"
<ddaa> if you want to load a module right now
<thoreauputic> mazogs: use modprobe , then put the module in /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> ddaa: heh - you won :)
<ddaa> Note that you can find data on ubuntulinux.org/wiki if you do not know what to do to enable support for your hardware. Beware though, a lot of the data there is not authoritative.
<mazogs> but a i don't know the name of the module or even if it exists... i have problems with a labtec webcam, is recognised as a microfone
<mazogs> another question:) how do i load gaim in the system tray when i logon?
<Kal_Zakath> bwlang : yeah, that's what I did, but it doesn't work better than before
<ben_> if i remove linux-image-386 because i installed 686, is it ok that it takes all the pkgs that have dependencies with it?
<citybird_> how do you modify where apache keeps the default location of the main web server files??
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath: here's some doc about it http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/NetworkBrowsing.html#id2529547
<ddaa> mazogs: http://home.tiscali.dk/tomasgc/labtec/
<ys> is there any other thing i can use besides apt-get?
<thoreauputic> citybird_: have you tried #apache?
<ben_> anyone?
<ben_> is it ok to remove restricted modules and stuff for 386?
<Mitario> ys, you could use the graphical package manager, available trough Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<ddaa> ben_: if you install the corresponding i686 packages, that should be a no-brainer.
<ben_> ok
<ys> mitario - does it use the same sources.list?
<Mitario> ys, yes
<Telep> ys: it is simply a graphical interface to apt-get
<Elwood> what about mm pathces...i have to respect order mm1 then mm2 ecc ecc?
<ys> i can't get kde isntalled
<Mitario> brb
<Elwood> i love being off topic
<Hoodster> To anyone: I have a slight problem. I previously registered with the Ubuntu wiki. However, I cannot log in because I don't know the password that was sent to me. I am unable to look up the email sent from Ubuntu with the password because I cannot figure out how to view all of my Mozilla email (not thunderbird) in Evolution (it only imports the inbox) or Thunderbird (I can't point it to import from a specific directory). I also cannot down
<Hoodster> load the mozilla email browser/client because only the browser is included. I also cannot create a new Ubuntu wiki account because my email address is already used. Any suggestions?
<Moof> Hoodster: the mozill mail files just mboxes. you should be able to less them and serch for a string
<Hoodster> Moof: what is 'less' them?
<Moof> less mailfile
<Moof> thne type / to search for a tring
<thoreauputic> Hoodster: less is a pager  - like more
<Hoodster> Moof: What will that do?
<Moof> and press n to find the next ocurrence of the string
<thoreauputic> Hoodster: are familiar with the command line?
<Hoodster> thoreauputic: Yeah, I can the console, if I know the correct command (hehe)
<spiv_> Hoodster: If you fail to log in, there's a link titled "forgotten password?" or similar.  Follow it, put in your email address, it'll send you a mail.  Except that it's broken atm, but should be fixed tomorrow.
<thoreauputic> you don't know `less` ?
<citybird_> wtf, i cant change the properties of nautilus to show folder list??
<Hoodster> spiv: Thank you for stating that, because I failed to mentioned I tried to get the password and that it retrieved an error message.
<spiv> Hoodster: Yep :)  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3229
<thoreauputic> Hoodster: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<Hoodster> Moof Thoreauputic and spiv: Thank you for the tips. I think I will take spiv advice and be more patient and see if I can get the wiki login information through the retrieve password mechanism.
<spiv> Hoodster: Yeah, try again in 24 hours.
<spiv> Or CC yourself on the bug and get notified when it's fixed.
<Hoodster> thoreauputic: That is a great link!
<thoreauputic> Hoodster: heh - lots more where that came from :)
<Hoodster> spiv: Do I have to create a new account for the bug tracker system in order to be cc?
<spiv> Hoodster: Yeah, I think so.
<gilliga1> anyone have any luck installing an epson C84?
<Hoodster> spiv: Call me blind. I don't see the link that will cc me when the bug is resolved (I am logged in). Can you point me where to look?
<ketsugi> Hello!
<gilliga1> hello
<ketsugi> I need to check if there's some specific way to start the SSH daemon in Ubuntu
<ketsugi> I just installed it on my router box and it's working great
<ketsugi> except that I can't shell in
<ketsugi> firewall is up and allowing connections from internal network so that shouldn't be the issue
<Kal_Zakath_> bwlang : works fine now, thanks a lot
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath_: what was the trouble?
<Kal_Zakath_> I just restarted X
<ddaa> ketsugi: the ssh-server is not installed by the default install. Are you sure you installed it?
<Kal_Zakath_> some stuff that he needed to reconfigure I gess
<ketsugi> ...That would make sense
<ketsugi> How do I install it, then?
<ketsugi> use apt-get?
<ketsugi> (You'll have to bear with me, I'm pretty much a Linux newbie)
<bwlang> Kal_Zakath_: uh... that doesn't make much sense to me... hmm maybe the gnome browser needed to re-read the config file.
<ddaa> ketsugi: yes, or synaptic (gui) or aptitude.
<ketsugi> okay I'll go check that out
<ketsugi> thanks
<ddaa> Then try and play around with Synaptic.
<ddaa> Personally I hate it, but it's easier to use than aptitude for a newcomer.
<Kal_Zakath_> bwlang : yeah, that's certainly something like that
<spiv> Hoodster: On https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3229, put yourself in the "Add CC" field.
<spiv> (Then click "Commit")
<Hoodster> spiv: Thank you. That did the trick. I didn't see the "Add CC:"
<spiv> Hoodster: Bugzilla's forms are a bit overwhelming :)
<WebMaven> Hello.
<WebMaven> Have the free CDs started shipping yet?
<HWolf> CDs will ship in a few weeks
<WebMaven> Great!
<WebMaven> I used warty to set up a server at my new job.
<WebMaven> I'm pretty happy with the level of Python support.
<HWolf> *g* I'm planning to use warty also. Current server is running 2k/ISS :-S
<WebMaven> There were a few things that were't in the default repositories though.
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<WebMaven> And I was kind of surprised that there wasn't a desktop Atom/RSS aggregator installed by default.
<HWolf> Oh, well, enabling universe is the first thing I do on any linux distro. :-)
<eim> Should a `normal` Ubuntu user subscribe to warty-changes? Is it for interest? Thanks.
<HWolf> I subsribed since I want to know when something goes in there that makes it worth for me to upgrade.
<HWolf> but no, nothing really interesting, Just notices. Accepted bla bla in warty.
<ketsugi> okay
<ketsugi> so I installed the SSHd
<ketsugi> and now I can connect
<WebMaven> All in all, I'm a lot happier with Ubuntu than Libranet.
<ketsugi> but instead of getting the "user name login" dialog, I get this "Enter your authentication response" dialog
<ketsugi> what's that about?
<ketsugi> I tried my password (for both root and user) and it didn't work
<HWolf> Ugh, I can't get vmware working. :-S
<Matt|> guys, when I set some text as BOLD in openoffice.org writer, it marks it as bold but it does not appears as bold on my screen?!?!?
<eim> HWolf: So Warty accepts always `new` packages?
<WebMaven> Matt|, maybe the font doesn't *have* a bold version?
<Matt|> WebMaven, maybe. It should tho
<Matt|> WebMaven, it is Nimbus Roman
<WebMaven> try a different font, and see if that changes anything.
<Matt|> WebMaven, ok
<ddaa> ketsugi: try using the command-line ssh client first.
<WebMaven> Like Vera.
<Matt|> WebMaven, I have tried Times, no change
<ddaa> ketsugi: the guy app you are apparently using is probably unfamiliar and it might have bugs that have nothing to do with ubuntu.
* WebMaven is at a loss.
<ddaa> s/guy app/gui app/
<Matt|> WebMaven, Nimbus Sans works ok though
<ketsugi> well I'm using SSH Secure Shell
<ketsugi> <-- WinXP machine
<WebMaven> Matt|, try the Vera fonts.
<Matt|> WebMaven, i do not have them installed
<Matt|> WebMaven, but Nimbus Roman should work right? I've always used it before
<ddaa> ketsugi: afaik, Putty is generally considered to do Right Thing on win32 systems.
<ketsugi> hmm, ok
<ketsugi> ...
<ketsugi> puTTY works fine
<ketsugi> huzzah
* ketsugi uninstalls SSH Secure
<Matt|> WebMaven, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3138
<jmmcd> is there a url from which i can download ubuntu .deb packages using http?
<jmmcd> ie, not using apt or anything like it?
<WebMaven> Matt|, fonts under Linux are generlally screwy, due to crappy legacy font formats.
<ketsugi> Thanks, ddaa
<ketsugi> I'll probably be back the next time I run into a snag, heh
<Matt|> WebMaven, I've used Nimbus Roman successfully on other distros. Seems it is a debian font issue :(
<ketsugi> I'd lurk here but... already have 5 networks open -_-;;
<ketsugi> cya all
<ys> what's the difference between ppc and ppc64?
<ys> i have a powerbook g4 what one would i be considered?
<HWolf> eim, mostly it's patches and syncing with debian at the moment.
<WebMaven> Matt|, well, at least you've established that it's not you... :-)
<HWolf> eim, but yes. X.org and gnome 2.10 will appear there, and packages previously not supported.
<Matt|> WebMaven, yeah :(
<jordi> ys: you've got a ppc
<Matt|> WebMaven, I'm getting disgruntled with ubuntu
<Treenaks> Matt|: why?
<Matt|> i keep having problems which i can't fix
<Treenaks> Matt|: like?
<Matt|> acpi support on my laptop is totally screwed
<Treenaks> Matt|: hardware problem, not an ubuntu problem?
<Matt|> Treenaks, it was fine with: redhat9, fedora1/2/3, mandrake 10, knoppix, gentoo
<Matt|> this font problem is really annoying too
<Treenaks> Matt|: well, check waht they do differently, and fix it in ubuntu
<Treenaks> font problem?
<WebMaven> Treenaks, scroll up.
<Matt|> Treenaks, i have no computer ability: i can't fix things :( i wish i could
<Matt|> Treenaks, some of the fonts do not display as bold
<Matt|> in openoffice.org
<WebMaven> Treenaks, he found this bug page that describes the problem he's having:  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3138
<Matt|> it's a lovely distro but those two problems are serious for me
<Treenaks> WebMaven: if the bug has been file, it'll be fixed...
<Treenaks> (unless it's WONTFIX)
<Matt|> hope so :)
<Matt|> it is pretty basic
<Matt|> so is acpi support
<Matt|> i'll keep my fingers crossed because i like this distro
<Treenaks> Matt|: I don't use OOo at all.. so it's not that basic
<eim> HWolf: I understand. Thanks for clarification.
<Treenaks> Matt|: and the ACPI thing.. is that an IRQ thing or the "other" ACPI info
<Matt|> Treenaks, well if ubuntu aspires to be an OS for common users then it needs good ooo support
<Matt|> Treenaks, here's the acpi bug:
<Matt|> 2711
<Amaranth> Hmm, I just realized something.
<Amaranth> This channel is like #debian minus the arrogance.
<ddaa> Amaranth: can you expand a bit on what you mean?
<Matt|> Amaranth, #debian is arrogant huh?
<Amaranth> ddaa: A lot of the people in #debian are assholes.
<buclex02> hi
<Matt|> Amaranth, i've found the same with #gentoo
<Matt|> Amaranth, and don't even start with #apache
<Amaranth> First time you ever go there they expect you to spend 10 minutes figuring out the bot to see if it answers your question.
<Amaranth> And get all pissy if you just ask without checking the bot.
<Treenaks> Amaranth: "jaded" is more like it I think.. I sometimes get annoyed by answering the same question over and over here as well :)
<WebMaven> Amaranth, 'arrogance' is a direct function of popularity.
<buclex02> can anyone tell me what does "package has no candidate for its installation" ????
<Matt|> buclex02, when does the error appear?
<xenonite> hi, could someone please tell me the md5sum of warty-release-install-i386.iso  ?
<rapha> buclex02: Translation: "There's no such package".
<buclex02> well
<buclex02> the thing is i have "totem" Ubuntu brings
<buclex02> but it seems to have some trouble
<Amaranth> Treenaks: Hmm, you could make a bot that used weighted matching (i think ALICE actually does this) to see if it can automatically respond to the question.
<housetier> once you grow tired of helping peopleby answering the same questions over and over again you need to take a break
<ddaa> xenonite: it's in the md5sums file in the same directory as the image...
<buclex02> so i wanna get a new version of totem
<Amaranth> I have a feeling for monitoring a large channel like this it would kill whatever server its on.
<thoreauputic> buclex02: either you haven't updated, you don't have that repository, or it ain't there
<xenonite> ddaa: thanks veery much!!
<buclex02> shall i first delete the totem package i have installed=
<WebMaven> Amaranth, the 'arrogance' is a defensive reaction to clueless newbies.
<Matt|> housetier, yeah i agree totally
<buclex02> ?
<Amaranth> hmm, i should work on something like that....
<Amaranth> would be better then even dpkg
<Treenaks> Amaranth: you don't want to know how many people "just fire up IRC to ask a question" instead of reading the FAQ/wiki/manual first
<Matt|> WebMaven, clueless newbies deserve your help
<rapha> buclex02: Then you'll have to add the respective repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list, and then say "apt-get update && apt-get install totem-xine"
<rapha> buclex02: It's all somewhere on the Ubuntu website
<Matt|> Treenaks, that is what this channel is for: supporting people who might not be familiar with reading manuals
<buclex02> oh
<thoreauputic> buclex02: no
<buclex02> thanks a lot then
<buclex02> gonna take a look
<Amaranth> Treenaks: Yeah, but they make it sound like all the questions I ask are obvious even though google, the FAQ, etc give me nothing.
<WebMaven> Matt|, absolutely, but a significant percentage of newbies won't try to help themselves at all.
<Treenaks> Matt|: still.. there are people who don't even TRY to help themselves first... which is a /bad/ attitude to it all imho
<Amaranth> Of course, I understand the arrogance problem.
<Amaranth> #phpfreaks was nothing but a bunch of arrogant pricks (I was one of them) beating on any clueness newbie that came in the channel.
<WebMaven> it doesn't really matter how small that percentage is, eventually they become the bulk of the traffic.
<housetier> freenode set up a nice document for all the people that thankfully try to help others: http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<Amaranth> We bitched at them for using syntax that we didn't like too.
<Matt|> WebMaven, Treenaks, some people are not familiar enough with computers/technology to help themselves. my mother would never be able to help herself if she ran ubuntu. I would recommend her to this channel to ask questions
<housetier> it surely changed MY attitude, I used to be one of the #debian guys too
<Matt|> come to think of it, my father too
<Matt|> housetier, this channel needs people like you :)
<Amaranth> Matt|: Those people need iMac G5s. :)
<Treenaks> Matt|: I'd teach my mother to press "F1" first, and if that doesn't help her, go to the channel
<Amaranth> Matt|: And since if you bought two of those you'd have to be rich you could buy one for me too. :)
<WebMaven> Matt|, it doesn't have anything to do with whether the newbie is *able* to help  themselves, but whether they even *try*.
<rapha> Matt|: The only problem is that this channel is all English. The guy I set Ubuntu up for yesterday only speaks German... we've started #ubuntu.de, but so far nobody's showing up :-(
<alindeman> Heh, #phpfreaks
<alindeman> Weird channel
<Amaranth> heh, F1 actually did something....
<Matt|> rapha, sorry i don't speak german. i can help out with italian tho
<Amaranth> alindeman: are you _everywhere_?
<rapha> WebMaven: There ARE people who are so lost they can't be expected to browse the web and look for answers.
<alindeman> Amaranth: Close ;P
<Matt|> rapha, yeah exactly
<rapha> Matt|: Well, open a #ubuntu.it channel then :)
<Treenaks> I wonder why I get "Novell" in my Firefox help page.. but hey
<Amaranth> There is also the problem of people not knowing how to word their questions.
<Matt|> rapha, how to popularise it?
<rapha> But then, that kind of people usually are also very slow typists :-/
<Amaranth> A human can sometimes understand them and poke them for more hints, but google never will.
<rapha> Matt|: That's exactly the problem I have in #ubuntu.de
<Amaranth> alindeman: Do you ever sleep?
<Matt|> rapha, people can't just type /list | grep -i ubuntu :/
<alindeman> Amaranth: Yep
<Amaranth> alindeman: With all the things you seem to be involved in you would need 36 hour  days to keep up with them all.
<alindeman> /cs list #ubuntu*
<Matt|> rapha, add your channel to a WIKI
<rapha> Matt|: Yeah...
<ddaa> my preferred annoyance is people making too many assumptions... they sometimes end up getting quite aggressive at wanting to solve the wrong problem....
<rapha> Matt|: good idea. The Ubuntu Wiki.
<alindeman> Amaranth: Hehe
<Treenaks> Amaranth: /cs ?
<Treenaks> alindeman: /cs ?
<WebMaven> rapha, but is it arrogant to tell those people "go to http://www.google.com and try to find an answer before you ask here"?
<alindeman> /msg chanserv .. whatever you prefer 8)
<Matt|> alindeman, doesn't work
<alindeman> /cs == /msg chanserv
<citybird> how do you add a wireless card to your network settings? my netgear is not working at all
<Matt|> alindeman, there is no chanserv here i don't think
<Amaranth> Treenaks: /cs, /chanserv, /msg chanserv
<alindeman> Sure it does
<alindeman> /msg chanserv list #ubuntu*
<Matt|> alindeman, /cs help does nothing
<Amaranth> I believe irssi doesn't support /cs.
<alindeman> /alias cs quote cs
<alindeman> (irssi)
<Matt|> alindeman, doesn't work here
<alindeman> Matt|: That's a client problem 8)
<Matt|> *laughs*
<alindeman> Just use /msg chanserv then
<Matt|> xchat
<Matt|> alindeman, i have tried that too
<alindeman> Does the same thing, I just prefer /cs for shortness 8)
<alindeman> Matt|: Check your status window
<Treenaks> irssi doesn't do /cs
<Treenaks> not by default anyway
<Matt|> alindeman, ah it is printing it in another channel window
<alindeman> Matt|: Actually, check every window, xchat is weird
<Matt|> alindeman, not in the server tab :(
<citybird> now something has crashed and network is not working at all
<alindeman> xchat assumes weird things sometimes
<Amaranth> It dumps it to #debian here.
<Amaranth> I say it's a client bug.
<alindeman> I don't like it 8)
<alindeman> It prints in #debian b/c Chanserv is there
<alindeman> Which is a horrible assumption of what you meant
<rapha> WebMaven: If that person is a 22-year-old fellow, no. If that person is somebody who is maybe using computers since only a week, and haven't grown up with them because they're, like, 60 years old, then yes: that's arrogant.
<Matt|> alindeman, Amaranth, ubuntu bug i think: xchat-2.4.0 on my gentoo box does not do that
<Amaranth> Matt|: Must be a Debian and Windows bug too, then. :P
<Matt|> Amaranth, dunno about windows
<Amaranth> btw, is this a fork of debian?
<Matt|> yes
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> hence the repeated bugs
<jazzka_> which line do I need to add to sources.list to get testing packages?
<Amaranth> some people are arguing that it isn't
<WebMaven> rapha, no it is not. Even the most clueless newbie is better served by being given tools to solve their own problem than by spoonfeeding.
<Amaranth> just newer packages
<Treenaks> but I've seen loads of ubuntu fixes in Debian packages..
<Treenaks> (in plain debian)
<Amaranth> yeah
<Matt|> yeah they have worked on some of the packages
<Matt|> not all of em
<rapha> WebMaven: AFTER an appropriate time of literal hand-holding and guiding.
<spiv> Amaranth: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<Amaranth> and if you said 'no' i was going to say 'how can I can't mix packages without problems then?'
<Amaranth> s/how/why/
<rapha> WebMaven: They'll only be able to help themselves once they're comfortable with their systems and not afraid of them.
<spiv> Amaranth: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<WebMaven> rapha, that isn't really something that you can do over IRC.
<Amaranth> spiv: Not true.
<spiv> Which part?
<rapha> WebMaven: Well, I'm doing it whenever I can.
<Amaranth> spiv: Debian sid sometimes gets so ahead it has cvs nighlies of gcc from 3 days ago.
<WebMaven> rapha, is it more arrogant to say "go read the manual, and come back when you find something you don't understand", or to say "why should I have to read anything, just tell me the answer."?
<Amaranth> warty can't match that, so it doesn't have all the same stuff
<spiv> Amaranth: warty is *released*, of course it won't have cvs snapshots from 3 days ago :)
<Amaranth> Wow, the longer I stay awake the less I seem coherent.
<Matt|> *laughs*
<thoreauputic> My instinct (an inappropriete one) , is to fire off a command | grep foo  sort of response, forgetting how intimidating the command line was for me when I started Linux...
<rapha> WebMaven: Those people _I'm_ speaking of are not like that. They're very polite and you usually can tell them apart from the lazy questioners (like yours truly is one ;-) )
<Matt|> i don't want cvs snapshots of gcc
<citybird> does anyone else here use a netgear wg511
<spiv> Amaranth: Also, while warty was in development, it had gnome 2.8 well before unstable did.
<Amaranth> spiv: afaik sid still doesn't have it
<Amaranth> thats why i started mixing packages to begin with
<WebMaven> Well, my point was that the *perceived* arrogance (even in the *friendliest* support channels) is just a reaction to a large *number* (not percentage) of lazy questioners.
<spiv> Amaranth: It's a trade-off either way.  But in general, most of the packages in debian can be found in ubuntu, and vice-versa, it's jsut version will vary (in both directions).
<Amaranth> i wanted to use plain ubuntu but my install cd was screwed up but it didn't mess up until after it formatted
<WebMaven> And thus, bears a direct linear relationship to popularity.
<Amaranth> i found my sarge base system installer and went from there
<phr0stbyte> lll
<WebMaven> rapha, here is an example:
<Amaranth> Will warty even gets things like Mono 1.0.4?
<tseng> Amaranth: erm, no
<spiv> Amaranth: warty is *released*.
<WebMaven> on a list I am on, the questioner asked "how do I do x?"
<thoreauputic> WebMaven: some are even worse than lazy - like the ones who are given valid answers and yet repeat the same question again and again...
<WebMaven> the answer he got back was "by doing y"
<Amaranth> Ok, so no Warty.1 or whatever :p
<spiv> Amaranth: It's done.  The only updates are security fixes, serious dataloss bugs, and the calendar artwork :)
<spiv> Amaranth: The next release will be hoary.
<Amaranth> Just frozen, all updates through the security repository?
<WebMaven> the questioner didn't like the answer.
<WebMaven> and so said, "isn't there a specialized API?"
<spiv> Amaranth: The warty-security archive and the warty-updates archive, yeah.
<WebMaven> the original answere said, well, read the API documentation.
<Matt|> rapha, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/local
<Matt|> rapha, there is another german channel
<Amaranth> Seems odd, I would have thought they would put newer things in warty repositories (not on a CD or anything) after they baked for awhile in hoary.
<Amaranth> I guess I'm just used to Debian.
<rapha> Oh
<spiv> Amaranth: Hoary is being actively developed, although I haven't been following it.  Some feature goals are on the wiki.
<Amaranth> And like every other open source project in existance. :P
<WebMaven> to which the questioner started becoming abusive, and told the answerer to keep his worthless opinions to himself.
<Matt|> rapha, oh no it is just a mailing list
<Matt|> rapha, get your channel added to that
<WebMaven> Now, people like that are very few and far between, *but*...
<sch1fo> guys
<WebMaven> the more popular a channel is, the larger there numbers are (even if they are a small percentage).
<sch1fo> can anyone help me patch my orinoco driver once and for all ?
<rapha> I will
<rapha> Hmm
<hurr> the orinoco classic?
<rapha> It says to make yourself heard in #ubuntu.
<hurr> it's the most supported, shouldnt be a problem
<sch1fo> prism2 based
<sch1fo> just want to get into monitor mode
<hurr> oh so the newage
<rapha> Hey everybody, could somebody please add irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu.de to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/local as the German support channel?
<sch1fo> i have 0.13e
<hurr> proxim?
<rapha> s/support/help maybe
<sch1fo> hurr, i've been trying all weekend
<sch1fo> im a newb
<WebMaven> on the list I was describing, the questioner stated getting a lot of well-deserved flak (on the RTFM level), but then stated acting like the poor abused newbie.
<spiv> rapha: There's already a #ubuntu-de, isn't there?
<spiv> rapha: #ubuntu-de    << ACTIVE >> created 4 weeks 6 days (2h 4m 6s) ago
<Matt|> yes
<WebMaven> it doesn't take a lot of experiences like that to get the experts to say only ask a question after you've tried to figure it out.
<Matt|> but neither are on the website
<spiv> I'd try asking on the mailing list and/or filing a website bug.  It's Sunday afternoon, after all :)
<rapha> spiv: Then at least add ONE of those channels to that page?
<WebMaven> For the record, the best advice I have seen for newbies is this: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<spiv> rapha: I agree the page should be updated :)
<spiv> I'm not the person you need to bug, though.  (I'm not sure who is)
<rapha> Oh
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> I'll wait.
<thoreauputic> WebMaven: I agree - unfortunately the people who most need to read that link are the ones who don't read *any* links you give them, so...
<robertj> In hoary, does anyone know what the skinny is with samba causing network browsing to stop working
<phr0stbyte> Help! I am stuck in "failsafe term"! Gnome wont start...
<Matt|> WebMaven, thoreauputic, a lot of easy questions can be answered by politely referring people to the faq and Wiki in the topic
<bwlang> robertj: there's no skinny - setup wins and you should be all set.
<robertj> bwlang: why does it stop the browsing from working though?
<WebMaven> thoreauputic, I guess I'm just making the point that it is the willfully clueless that are the real problem, and that they get stomped on for very good reasons.
<phr0stbyte> I dont have write permisions on my home partition - how can I fix this?
<bwlang> robertj: because windows browsing is broken with out wins... i just went throught this with some other guy... he argued with me for a while, then installed wins and was happy
<thoreauputic> WebMaven: yes.
<robertj> bwlang: could you indulge me? It _seems_ to be working
<Matt|> phr0stbyte, you could change the permissions
<robertj> I see my workgroups, the computers, can copy files, etc
<WebMaven> Matt|, what I'm saying is that some people consider that 'arrogant' behavior, because obviously I know the answer, so why won't I give it to them....
<phr0stbyte> Matt|: I guess thats the point - how?
<Matt|> WebMaven, yeah i understand ya. There are nice ways of referring people to faqs tho
<Matt|> phr0stbyte, do you want just the owner to have write perms?
<bwlang> robertj: uh - so what's the problem you're having.  The trouble with non wins name resolution is reliability.
<robertj> bwlang: if I want to serve files, I install samba, and all the workgroups dissapear
<phr0stbyte> Matt|: yes
<WebMaven> Matt|, I *am* talking about nicely referring people to documentation.
<Matt|> phr0stbyte, if so: chmod -R 722 /home/user
<bwlang> robertj: well - yeah...
<Matt|> WebMaven, sure that is fine
<bwlang> robertj: without wins that kind of bs happens...
<WebMaven> Matt| Beleive it or not, the bulk of the behaviour usually described as arrogant consists of "please go read this".
<robertj> I did apt-cache search wins and didn't see anything
<Matt|> WebMaven, it depends how it is phrased. If it is polite, then it is wrong described as arrogant
<bwlang> robertj: it's already part of samba. you just have to enable it and point your windows boxes at the correct ip address.
<phr0stbyte> Matt|: thanx
<Matt|> WebMaven, a good one would be "have a read of http://..."
<JorisK> hello, my totemplayer cannot play mpg and wmv files, anyone here knows why?
<JorisK> It says : reason unknown
<bwlang> have a look at the samba howto at samba.org - they explain it betten that i will.
<phr0stbyte> matt|: fstab shows same settings as another partition that I can write to fine. That confuses me
<Kal_Zakath_> JorisK : you need proprietary codecs
<Matt|> phr0stbyte, uhoh now you've confused me.
<JorisK> ah where can i download them Kal_Zakath_ ?
<Kal_Zakath_> don't know
<Matt|> phr0stbyte, to see the permissions do: ls -l /home/username
<phr0stbyte> Matt|: fstab shows ominous "defailts 0  2"
<phr0stbyte> *defaults
<FallenHitokiri> how can I get the dialog to enter a username and a password if I want to access a share in the network?
<Matt|> /
<Matt|> ??
<Jonex> If I order the free cd:s how long will deliviry take?
<hurr> 10 years
<sch1fo> probably 10 years
<FallenHitokiri> Jonex: read the topic
<jazzka_> can anyone please send me the default sources.list file?
<jazzka_> I've deleted it :(
<robertj> jazzka: it's on the wiki
<jazzka_> URL?
<Jonex> FallenHitokiri: Hmm, They aren't done yet?
<robertj> www.ubuntulinxu.org/wiki
<robertj> typo in linux on that url, but other than that...
<thoreauputic> JorisK: add  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main  to your sources.list , I think such codecs are there
<FallenHitokiri> Jonex: no the fairies they need to make the CDs hasn't arrieved. (see http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/index.php?t=archives&date=last)
<WebMaven> How many people here use Python, Zope, or Plone?
<baluba> mmmm lots of :)
<WebMaven> baluba, which do you use?
* Jonex use python, is there anything else?
<robertj> anyone know a way to easily throttle down the bandwith going out of my computer?
<robertj> I dont need to do it on an app by app basis
<baluba> WebMaven, i don't, joking since no one answered you
<maromaro> quit
<vortex25> could someone tell me how to setup azureus to be the automatic handler for .torrent files?
<chibifs> Erm, the command..
<chibifs> I belive is in the documents for azureus
<chibifs> o. O
<lt_kije> vortex25: do you mean in firefox?
<vortex25> sure, in gnome would be nice too
<lt_kije> for firefox, make sure that in the downloads section of the preferences menu, you have "ask me where to save every file" checked -- it will prompt you for what to do next time you click on a .torrent
<lt_kije> when you do that, click "do this every time" or sth like that.
<vortex25> thanks
<vortex25> makes sense
<lt_kije> in gnome, right click on the file (eg movie.torrent).
<lt_kije> select "properties"
<lt_kije> the right-most tab is called "open with" -- you should be able to add azureus to that list.
<vortex25> awesome
<spektr> I was hunting down these xserver crashes all day long (standard warty with nvidia 6111 on a K6-II with a TNT2).  I can play solitair all day long, but the moment I *TYPE FAST* the xserver crashes immediately. Then I have to restart gdm from another box via ssh.  Slow typing still works. WTF?
<lt_kije> is there a program you're typing in each time it crashes?
<spektr> The gnome console - but it happens on the login prompt too.
<lt_kije> can you make it crash by typing fast in eg openoffice?
<vortex25> too fast for your computer eh? congratz ;)
<spektr> I'll try openoffice, but I have to restart first...
<spektr> I don't think that it has anything to do with the application.
<Kabalk> would you suggest ubuntu over debian?
<lt_kije> Kabalk: it depends on what you want to do.
<Kabalk> just for a PC
<lt_kije> Kabalk: ubuntu is really great for desktop use -- it's incredibly well designed and easy to use
<Kabalk> it would be better then debian for desktop use then?
<lt_kije> Kabalk: i've used debian for about 3 years and I liked it alot, but ubuntu is a more...complete desktop solution
<Kabalk> ok great thanks :] 
<lt_kije> i like debian for customizability and the huge amount of packages.
<lt_kije> i like ubuntu because of the great design and interoperability and strong feature set
<lt_kije> your choice :-)
<WebMaven> Jonex, what do you use Python for (just curious)?
<Jonex> WebMaven: Programming/Scripting? (last project was a script to extract 100mb mp3-files from my collection to put om my mp3-player)
<kensai> Anyone is getting a performance boost with the k7 kernel?
<WebMaven> Jonex, cool.
<spektr> Wow, that's interesting - fast typing in openoffice doesn't seem to crash the xserver. The gnome terminal still does. Maybe it has something to do with the kind of font it is using? Just a theory....
<kensai> I don't know but glxgears is giving more FPS now
<lt_kije> spektr: well, it seems to be a gnome issue, then, not a xfree problem. still don't know what it is, though... :)
<baluba> bye
<kensai> Is a daly iso available of Hoary?
<kensai> daily*
<kensai> There was one for warty
<Mithrandir> kensai: not yet, I think.
<kensai> OK
<spektr> lt_kije: Yup. I'll check all applications one after another and try to find something they have in common. But maybe the behaviour is purely random. People can see patterns even in white noise if they only wish hard enough that there is a pattern. :-)
<cenerentola> for the italians: http://www.btlug.it/btlug/modules/news/article.php?storyid=4
<markus_> Hi. Little question first: After some tuning of my Gnome 2.8 desktop, I can't activate the "Log out" functionality anymore. Clicking on it simply results in no action. Any idea?
<jkka> easiest way to install the new nvdia drivers on ubuntu?
<spektr> So much for my typing theory: firefox seemed to work when I typed fast, but then it crashed when I switched between menus. :-(
* cenerentola is away: I'm busy
<markus_> Another more strange behaviour: The system sets the Mobile-Pentium-III from 1 GHz to 733 MHz, but only if I click on Log Out (which miracuously works again at the moment), it switches to 1 GHz. If I press cancel again, it slows the CPU down to 733 MHz again. Where can I tweak these power-settings?
<lt_kije> jikka: see http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto?action=highlight&value=nvidia
<labanux> test
<labanux> how can we control desktop preference on Gnome ?
<labanux> in KDE we can use Control Center.., how about gnome?
<labanux> the one thing that make me confused was, in KDE we can find Gnome control center ,but in GNome we can't find it
<lt_kije> labanux: what do you want to do, specifically?
<labanux> configure the theme of the desktop
<lt_kije> in the "computer" menu (next to the applications menu at the top of your screen)'
<lt_kije> go to desktop preferences, then choose "theme"
<labanux> oh..., yeah...
<labanux> sorry i haven't see it yet..
<labanux> thanx
<lt_kije> no problem
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have a bin/cue i need to burn in linux, any ideas?
<lt_kije> Kirsch: you can just right click on it and choose "burn iso", IIRC
<Kirsch> ?
<lt_kije> Kirsch: oh...sorry -- .bin/.cue...dunno if that works. hang on,
<toffy> where download the devel iso?
<labanux> is there any one can help me to fix bug in my ubuntu
<labanux> my ubuntu can't acces the usb pen drive..
<ben_> back
<ben_> does anyone know how to tell powernowd to scale back the cpu
<ben_> ?
<labanux> i've heard from people ont the internet, that when we plug the usb pen drive to the computer, it should be shown an icon on the desktop
<labanux> it doesn't happend
<Kirsch> labanux: it should, yea... it doesn't for u?
<ben_> try computer > disks
<ben_> and see if it's there
<labanux> meanwhile the /var/log/messages shows that the computer know the pen drive, it even can show the vendor, and the type
<lt_kije> Kirsch: i don't see a gnome/gui option, but I know you can use the command line; see http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Burning_a_CDROM_from_a_bin/cue_file
<labanux> computer > disk <--------------- it doesn't work to..
<labanux> there's no usb pen icon there
<lt_kije> labanux: did you change the default removable storage options?
<Kirsch> go into terminal and type in mount, see if anything shows
<labanux> i don't thing so
<labanux> where can i edit the removable storage options?
<Kirsch> u have to mount it...
<lt_kije> computer>desktop preferences>removable storage
<labanux> computer>desktop preferences>removable storage  <---- it still has it's default options
<Kirsch> labanux: in prompt, type in "sudo mount" and paste the results at www.pastebin.com
<ben_> anyone know how to scale back the cpu when running on battery?
<Kirsch> ben_: mine just scales automatically, it bounces between 1.20GHz and 2.20GHz only on my P4M
<ben_> Kirsch: nope, doesn't work for me. it runs right back up to 100% cpu whenever i load a webpage or something
<Kirsch> what processor?
<ben_> P3
<Kirsch> are you sure it has stepping?
<ben_> uhhh, i dunno
<ben_> but i know that the battery life didn't suck this much on windows ;)
<Kirsch> yea... linux is a power ho
<Kirsch> g
<ben_> and the cpu is the most power hungry part of the computer
<Kirsch> ben_: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep stepping
<labanux> sudo mount then paste to pastebin.com..???
<ben_> i found a nifty guide for linux on laptops and making it use less power, but it was written for RHL
<spiv> ben_: ubuntu uses powernowd
<ben_> Kirsch: stepping       : 1
<GnuHippy> does anybody know the module name for the VIA VT800 Pro chipset?
<ben_> that's what it said
<Kirsch> Yea, that means you can only have 1 speed, mine has stepping: 7
<Kirsch> something else is sucking power, probably X
<Kirsch> unless that doesn't mean that, but i'm assuming thats waht stepping: 1 menas
<spiv> Kirsch: Eh?
<ben_> Kirsch: well, can i make the cpu operate at 85% when running on battery, or is there no scaling at all?
<spiv> stepping in /proc/cpuinfo refers to the revision of CPU.
<Kirsch> oh
<spiv> ben_: man powernowd
<Kirsch> lol
<Kirsch> ok
<iz> avond maarten
<ben_> what is the purpose of cpufreqd running then?
<GnuHippy> does anybody know the module name for the VIA VT800 Pro chipset?
<spiv> ben_: Excellent question.  I don't know.
<pisuke> power saving
<Kirsch> yay. cdrdao worked :-) thanks whoever gave that to me
<billytwowilly> I'm on a laptop and the networking setup is driving me nuts;) Is it possible to set up preferred interfaces? Ie. Can I have the startup script try the 10/100 port, notice no cable is plugged in, skip it and try  a specific wireless setup and if AP isn't there then try and find an AP to bind to?
<ben_> anyone have any experience with messing around with the apmd?
<billytwowilly> ben_, Sorry, I used acpi when I was on suse and I haven't had to mess with the power saving stuff on ubuntu yet. it just worked;)
<zopi> hi
<zopi> does anybody arrive to set up speedtouch usb ?
<labanux> I've bin paste the "sudo mount" command
<shank_> billytwowilly, you luck sob
<spiv> ben_: Reading the man pages, powernowd is just an interface between cpufreq and the 2.6 kernel.
<shank_> lucky
<labanux> what should i do next?
<Kirsch> labanux: whats the URL?
<ben_> spiv, well i'm a super linux newb, so i would know how to do that stuff :p
<ben_> i tried to modify apm stuff, but i'm not sure if it worked
<spiv> ben_: "man powernowd" :)
<ben_> spiv: i know, i'm looking at it, but i don't get what it means, lol
<spiv> ben_: there's a config file for cpufreqd in /etc/cpufreqd.conf
<SuperL4g> any way to get Quicktime clips to play on Ubuntu?
<spiv> ben_: (and see "man cpufreqd.conf")
<Kirsch> labanux: do u see the last one? usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw) i'm assuming that's the pen drive, remove the pendrive and run mount, see if that's gone
<ben_> spiv "no manual entry"
<SuperL4g> the only one that I know of, in Linux, that will play Quicktime, is mplayer, and I don't see that as an option in the main tree
<billytwowilly> shank_, luck sob?
<spiv> ben_: I'm just saying "man powernowd" is how I figured out the relationship between cpufreqd and powernowd.
<spiv> ben_: Odd.
<hurr> must get manually superl4g
<shank_> billytwowilly, :-)
<spiv> ben_: I have it on my system...
<ben_> spiv: i don't think cpufreqd is actually working
<hurr> superl4g: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<Rhymes> )
<spiv> ben_: Well, your CPU rate changes, yeah?
<zopi> log here http://www.pastebin.com/117695
<billytwowilly> shank_,  oh, I got it;) although I'm confused as to whether you think I'm lucky because I have a laptop or because the powersaving stuff just worked;)
<ben_> spiv: the howto/article i was using told me do this test, and it didn't work
<spiv> ben_: Which test?
<ben_> hold on
<spiv> SOrry, I haven't followed the conversation from the very start.
<rapha> Hmm
<ben_> spiv: "cat /proc/cpufreq"
<rapha> How do I get a /dev/parport0 in Ubuntu?
<ben_> spiv: "If you see both lines, CPUFreq is loaded in your kernel. If you see the first line, but don't see a CPU, then CPUFreq is available, but a driver isn't loaded."
<rapha> VMWare says /dev/lp0 is deprecated...
<ben_> i only see the first line
<Kal_Zakath_> /proc/cpufreq is deprecated and useless
<spiv> ben_: What does it show?
<labanux> i've paste the "sudo mount" to pastebin.com
<ben_> minimum CPU frequency    maximum CPU frequency    poli
<ben_> that's it
<Kirsch> rapha: i have /dev/parpor0, u might need to check your bios settings
<Kirsch> make sure its on
<labanux> i've unplugged the usb pen drive, then i run "sudo mount" again
<Kirsch> if you are sure that /dev/lp0 is it, then u could just make a symbolic link
<labanux> there's nothing change in the output of the command
<shank_> billytwowilly, the power saving just worked
<shank_> billytwowilly, although its not too painful to setup
<Kirsch> do u have any other USB devices?
<labanux> what should i do next?
<labanux> yeah..
<ben_> Kal_Zakath: what should i be doing to see if cpufreqd is operating correctly?
<Kirsch> What?
<billytwowilly> shank_, I'm on a centrino, which I think is a pretty standard platform, so that's probably why
<ben_> powersaving probably didn't "just work" for me because acpi wouldn't work on my laptop
<Kal_Zakath_> ben_ : cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Kal_Zakath_> and see if frencency change
<labanux> i have 2 usb pen drive from different vendor
<GnuHippy> how do I kill my xserver without restarting it?
<hurr> buy a gun
<Kirsch> LOL
<spiv> Kal_Zakath_: That's not reliable.
<labanux> but, both of them get the same "error" on my ubuntu
<Kal_Zakath_> spiv : of course it is
<david333> hello there
<spiv> Kal_Zakath_: e.g. it doesn't update on my system, but other meters, like the GNOME applet, show changes.
<Kal_Zakath_> spiv : you test it while system is on idle
<Kirsch> GnuHippy: killall -9 x ?
<Kal_Zakath_> then you test it at full charge
<Kirsch> or rather killall -9 X ?
<david333> can someone tell me how to upgrade gnome 2.8 to 2.8.1 ?
<Kirsch> i would just do CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<JStrike> Has anyone made Ubuntu debs for Coaster yet?
<Kal_Zakath_> spiv : then cpufreq isn't working for you
<GnuHippy> Kirsch that doesn't work
<GnuHippy> I cant
<GnuHippy> it just restarts x
<spiv> Kal_Zakath_: My apologies, it appears you are right.
<GnuHippy> I want to do console login
<david333> gnuhippy what console lohin?
<spiv> I thought I'd inspected that a little more closely, or perhaps this kernel's ACPI support fixed it.
<spiv> Kal_Zakath_: Thanks for the correction :)
<GnuHippy> like running in runlevel 3
<david333> can someone tell me how to upgrade gnome 2.8 to 2.8.1 ?
<Kal_Zakath_> you're welcome
<GnuHippy> except I dont want to reboot
<Kal_Zakath_> david333 : why would you do that ?
<david333> have some gnome errors
<shank_> anyone know of an app that can convert to .ico files?
<Kal_Zakath_> david333 : wich kind of errors ?
<hurr> convert what to ico
<david333> xkb
<spiv> ben_: Perhaps "sudo /etc/init.d/cpufreqd stop && sudo cpufreqd -D -V 7"?
<rapha> Kirsch: My par port is enabled --- and I can use /dev/lp0
<Matt|> david333, i'm sure that you can solve those errors without updating :)
<Kal_Zakath_> david333 : and ?
<spiv> ben_: To make put it in debug mode (from reading the man page, I haven't tried that command)
<Kirsch> rapha: then make a symbolic link from /dev/lp0 to /dev/parport0
<Kal_Zakath_> Matt| : that's also what I think :)
<Kirsch> unless someone objects in herea bout that?
<david333> how?
<Kirsch> GnuHippy: uh... 1sec
<Kal_Zakath_> david333 : what's the error exactly ?
<Kirsch> GnuHippy: kill gdm, and X
<shank_> hurr, i have a svg file, so i can generate png or any  bitmap format
<shank_> but don't know anything for .ico
<david333> Error activating XKB configuration
<Kirsch> shark_: svg = librsvg
<GnuHippy> bash: kill: gdm: arguments must be process or job IDs
<david333> matt :Error activating XKB configuration
<ben_> spiv: huh?
<shank_> Kirsch, yes, i have svg, but i want to generate a .ico file
<Kal_Zakath_> david333 : when does it occurs ?
<Kirsch> oh, convert it
<Kirsch> :-P
<Kirsch> man convert
<david333> when i logon
<Kirsch> shank_:  if u don't have convert, do sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<david333> remotely
<shank_> Kirsch, don't got that, guess i'll have to install it, but found it weird gimp couldn't handle it
<Matt|> david333, i'm thinking you have the wrong settings in your XF86Config-4 file
<shank_> Kirsch, thanx
<spiv> ben_: Perhaps running cpufreqd in debug mode (with that command) would reveal something useful.
<Matt|> david333, but i'm not an expert
<Kirsch> shank_: imagmagick is great, u just do "convert source.png dest.ico"
<Kirsch> it will know the format already if u have the libs
<shank_> Kirsch, i've used imagemagik i bit
<Kirsch> ah ok
<shank_> i know its been around forever
<Kirsch> then u should be all set
<david333> matt it appears when i logon remotely
<shank_> :-)
<shank_> Kirsch, just don't deal with gfx too often :-)
<Matt|> david333, ok
<Kirsch> I gotcha.
<shank_> Kirsch, just working on a web site redesign for a project
<david333> i am using my machine as a terminal server
<Kirsch> Did anyone here get Firefox RC2?
<[Siff] > Kirsch: where to d/l?
<Kirsch> it's on their FTP. i see a kinda big bug, i wanted to know if anyone else saw it?
<hurr> which bug would that be
<Kirsch> 1sec, i'll screen shot it
<david333> matt :i am using my machine as a terminal server
<Matt|> Kirsch, what is the bug
<Matt|> david333, it's Matt|
<Kirsch> the find "window" at the bottom, the icons are wrong
<david333>  matt| sorry
<Matt|> david333, could the problem still be with your XFconfig?
<hurr> screenshot please
<rapha> Kirsch: parport0 has completely different major/minor numbers than lp0. It would not make any sense. It's other technology.
<hurr> since rc1 they changed the find dropdown
<david333> matt| maybe but where?
<rapha> Well, we'll probably have to compile our own kernel then.
<Matt|> david333, good question, not sure
<david333> one thing i have to say is that ubuntu is great for terminal server
<Matt|> hurr, are you good with firefox?
<hurr> matt: not bad why?
<Kirsch> Firefox RC2 Bug?: http://kirsch.ivillage.cc/ubuntu/firefox_bug.jpg
<Matt|> hurr, can you gimme your opinion on this bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3302
<Kirsch> is RC1, PR and RC2 different releases (i'm assuming RC2 and PR are different, but what about RC1)?
<hurr> kirsch: yes different
<Kal_Zakath_> david333 : have you this line in you XF86Config-4 : Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"
<hurr> pr was first, then rc1, then rc2
<icu> Matt|: You had any luck with the acpi bug yet?
<spiv> PR = "Preview Release", RC1 = "Release Candidate 1"
<Matt|> icu, nope
<hurr> matt|: so ff1.0rc1/flash worked fine in warty?
<hurr> but not since hoary?
<Matt|> hurr, no warty uses 0.9.3
<Matt|> you think it is a firefox bug?
<Pizbit_> Flash has worked in all firefox releases since, oh, 0.6 or so:)
<icu> Matt|: Could it be an issue with using grub over lilo?
<Matt|> icu, not sure
<hurr> that is odd
<Matt|> Pizbit, it has always worked for me until this build
<phr0stbyte> Can any1 tell me how to use esound instead of oss?
<zopi> je vais essayer de compiler
<Pizbit_> Anyway, I shouldn't be on irc, got to get ready to go do 8 hours of nasty study(probably only 8 minutes, but what the heck!0 :D
<Kirsch> it's not a bug
<Kirsch> I just asked the firefox people about that find, it's my theme, fyi
<Kirsch> CrazyFred> Kirsch: You need to update your theme. There was a change to the icons for the find toolbar
<Pizbit_> Yeah, it was changed due to some sites reloading on resize.
<david333> kal_kazath : yes i have it
<david333> kal_zakath : yes i have it
<avatar> hello:)
<avatar> was wondering if there is any way i can select an XF86Config-4 to use at boot time?
<phr0stbyte> Can any1 tell me how to use esound instead of oss?
<phr0stbyte> (as the sound server)
<hurr> matt|: do you have the flash xpt in the installation directory
<hurr> under flash/plugins bring the .xpt file to ff main dir
<Matt|> erm
<Matt|> matt@kallisto:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins $ ls
<Matt|> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  mozplugger.so  raclass.zip  rpnp.so
<Matt|> where should it be?
<shank_> anybody recommand a place to get sun's jvm?
<hurr> and quit firefox and delete the xpti.dat file then reload to recognize the xpcom
<Matt|> hurr, where exactly do i need to put the .xpt file?
<Matt|> hurr, you have to talk to me like a n00b please :)
<hurr> copy the .xpt's to the main dir
<hurr> then delete the xpti.dat file in main dir
<hurr> then reload ff
<Ruffian|JANE|> hi
<Matt|> hurr, main directory as in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox?
<Matt|> hurr, do i also need to copy libflashplayer.so
<hurr> wouldn't hurt if it's a copy and not the only one
<hurr> do you have a components directory
<Matt|> hurr, my xpti.dat file is not in the main dir, it is in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components: still delete?
<Matt|> yeah
<hurr> copy them there
<hurr> (make sure ff isnt running)
<hurr> delete xpti.dat file
<hurr> reload ff
<hurr> then try
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> i will try
<nefertati> i want to send  a file to my memory stick how can i do that?
<usual> cool, I have a cron job that sends my dynamic IP to me everyday on my gmail account
<hurr> usual: your ip changes that much?
<usual> hurr, no, but I would rather have it than not
<hurr> my "dynamic" ip hasn't changed in over 2 years
<hurr> my isp calls them dynamic but seem to be static
<usual> hurr, mine stays the same for a LONGGG time but that one day it changes
<Pugio> hello
<pisuke> how can I add an enlightenment session to gdm?
<Pugio> need a little help in installing if anyone's up for it
<usual> if you reboot the cable modem does it get a new address?
<Matt|> hurr, actually now I cannot find xpti.dat at all
<Matt|> hurr, i was using an old slocate database
<Matt|> :(
<kensai> There has been no update in Hoary since yesterday? am I right?
<hurr> then dont worry about the xpti.dat
<hurr> see what happens
<Matt|> kensai, correct
<Matt|> hurr, ok am firing it up now
<kensai> Ok I'm so desperate LOL
<Matt|> hurr, no change
<Matt|> kensai, it is a sunday
<rebirth> how come when i apt-get install php4 i dont get the command 'php' ??
<kensai> Matt|, yeah developers maybe at church
<kensai> ;)
<rebirth> highly annoying ;(
<Matt|> kensai, perhaps they have families... lives
<kensai> Matt|, Yeah I know I'm just kidding
<Matt|> :)
<Pugio> I'm trying to install on a ppc G4
<Pugio> but I'm getting some problems
<Pugio> namely: kernel panic attempted to kill init
<hurr> matt, you copied the .xpt's from plugins to components?
<Pizbit_> Matt|: Monday here:)
<Pugio> *ahem* ok I guess I'll just switch to gentoo then
<Matt|> damn aussies
<gorlist> hey i've got a pentium @ 133mhz and 16mb ram. can i run linux on it?
<Pugio> yes
<Matt|> gorlist, yup
<Matt|> gorlist, great computer
<bwlang> gorlist: sure
<Pizbit_> Matt|: I'm not an aussie:P
<Pugio> wow that was a fast response
<Pugio> look how fast people respond here
<hurr> don't expect much from x
<Matt|> Pugio, you don't get a fast response because no one knows the answer :(
<Pugio> I know
<Matt|> Pizbit_, whereabouts?
<Pugio> ok, how about this then
<Pizbit_> Matt|: New Zealand
<hurr> matt, did you copy the .xpt's from the plugins dir?
<Matt|> Pizbit_, ah sorry
<Matt|> hurr, yes
<Pugio> I installed YDL on the same system, could the yaboot be interefering with each other?
<Pizbit_> Matt|: Now, if you were within striking distance... *grin*
<Matt|> *grins*
<Matt|> Pizbit_, i guess that was insulting sorry
<gorlist> lol yeah it's an old one
<Pugio> ok, how about "bad access area"
<Pugio> anyone know that one?
<gorlist> which distro should i install then on that box?
<gorlist> and what gui?
<rebirth> gorlist, which?
<hurr> do you have a npswf file in the plugins dir matt
<rebirth> oh
<rebirth> you won't get a gui
<Matt|> hurr, no, this is all i have:
<Matt|> matt@kallisto:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox $ ls plugins/
<Matt|> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  mozplugger.so  raclass.zip  rpnp.so
<rebirth> i had a 166 @ 50mb ram that ran blackbox ok
<bwlang> gorlist: uh - do you know you're in the ubunto channel.....  people are going to say ubuntu
<Matt|> rebirth, i think a gui is possible
<Matt|> gorlist, how about redhat 7?
<Pugio> gentoo
<Pugio> it'll work better:)
<rebirth> Matt|, I doubt it with 16mb ram
<Pugio> just kidding
<Pugio> I'm just frustrated is all
<bwlang> Pugio: yeah afer you complile for 2 months straight ;)
<Matt|> Pugio, mac support is tricky on ubuntu i think
<rebirth> gorlist & Matt|, it'll run blackbox probably, but if you want kde or gnome or anything above blackbox then you best get some more ram
<avatar> dumb questions: which is the default runlevel?
<Matt|> rebirth, yup
<Matt|> avatar, 2
<avatar> cheers :)
<rebirth> hmms
<gorlist> blackbox would run with 16mb ram?
<rebirth> still can't get this php working from apt
<rebirth> gorlist, most probably
<Matt|> gorlist, i think X needs about 8
<Matt|> give the kernel 4
<Matt|> so maybe
<Matt|> just about
<rebirth> but once in there, you'll be struggling to open things, mozilla forget it
<rebirth> terms yea
<Matt|> would have to be l33t system tho
<fissy> does ubuntu have a redhat-artwork package?
<Matt|> fissy, there is one around apparently
<Matt|> fissy, check the debian sites
<gorlist> what's x?
<Pugio> the windowing system
<gorlist> gui=x ?
<rebirth> the gui for x, window system
<gorlist> oh k
<fissy> there is the wonderland engine but thats not the same thing
<fissy> Matt|, i've got a source rpm, but i don't quite know what to do with it?
<Matt|> fissy, there are debs around
<hurr> well it appears it is a bug in 1.0's currently, found it on bugzilla
<bwlang> anybody remember how to run something like this  find -name ".svn" | xargs rm -f  ... i have something wrong - it just hangs.
<hurr> matt, in newest 1.0, supposed to have an auto discovery
<hurr> it's actually a plugin installtion issue, but ff still doesn't find them correctly
<hurr> because with each new version they change
<nefertati> i want to send a file to usb memeory stick. how can do that? it says that cant mount
<Pizbit_> nefertati: Why can't it mount? What does the error say?
<fissy> Matt|, i'm new to ubuntu and debian, where would i look for debs?
<Matt|> fissy, no idea, i am new myself
<hurr> matt|: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=162155&action=view
<rebirth> any idea why when i apt-get install php4 i don't get the php command from cli ?
<Matt|> hurr, so i should give up you think? should i remove that bug?
<Pizbit> hurr: What type of cpu? amd64?
<ogra> hey guys....
<hurr> what type of cpu for what?
<WebMaven> Where can I find information on the 'package selection process', as referenced here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<hurr> wrong link matt
<nefertati> pizbit_ unable to mount the selected volume mount: i could not determine the filesystem typeand none was specified
<Matt|> hurr, ?
<ogra> fissy: use synaptic....on your system...https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/
<Pizbit> nefertati: What file system is on it?
<nefertati> pizbit_ what do u mean?
<Matt|> fissy, you can convert the rpm to a deb with a program called alien it seems
<Pizbit> nefertati: fat32? ntfs?
<nefertati> pizbit_ inlixux is linux ext2
<rebirth> 3 isnt it? :o
<fissy> ogra, thanks, whats the package called though?
<Pizbit> nefertati: So, the usb stick is ext2? That's unusual.
<WebMaven> Hmm. Google doesn't have any more info for me: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+%22Package+Selection+Proposal%22
<ogra> fissy: which one ? (i just stepped in here)
<nefertati> pizbit_ windows in ntfs
<Matt|> ogra, he/she wants redhat-artwork
<nefertati> is*
<ogra> Matt| ohh .... alien will be his friend ;)
<Matt|> fissy, sudo alien -d redhat-artwork-0.88-1.i386.rpm
<Pizbit> nefertati: That's irrevelent, what is the usb stick? ntfs? fat32...?
<fissy> Matt|, i've got a source rpm, what would i do in that case?
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: I doubt that she knows - she hasn't used Linux much
<Matt|> fissy, get the normal package
<spiv> WebMaven: Look on the wiki
<spiv> WebMaven: Look at the pages about HoaryHedgehog
<Pizbit> mmkay
<Matt|> fissy, ftp://ftp.linux.ncsu.edu/pub/fedora/linux/core/1/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/redhat-artwork-0.88-1.i386.rpm
<nefertati> piz_bit_ i think fat 32
<fissy> cheers :)
<Matt|> fissy, i386 right?
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: I have a dcc chat happening and was away - I'll try to help her
<fissy> yep
<spiv> WebMaven: I expect discussion probably takes place on the ubuntu-devel list, too
<Pizbit> nefertati: Try unplugging it, run 'sudo modprobe vfat'(use your user password) and plug it in again
<fissy> though why ubuntu uses i386..... :s
<Pizbit> If that works put vfat on a line of it's own in /etc/modules
<Matt|> fissy, ???
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: Thanks, I gota run, train to catch!:)
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> :)
<HWolf> Can anyone help me setting up vmware? I screwed up
<fissy> given that it is focused on an environment that really needs a 300MHz processor, why is it not compiled for i686
<Matt|> fissy, in case people want to run it on less
<fissy> what would the point in that be though?
<fissy> would you really want to run gnome 2.8 on a computer slower than 166MHz
* ogra is lookking for beattesters for his audio burn app
<Mithrandir> fissy: given enough CPUs, it should be ok-ish. :)
<Matt|> fissy, guess not
<Matt|> ogra, ok
<fissy> Mithrandir, :P
<ogra> http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<Matt|> fissy, that package works, i've installed it
<fissy> how did you then install the deb?
<Matt|> dpkg -i .deb
<fissy> ahh, not apt-get then
<fissy> ty
<HWolf> For Gnome, wouldn't it be a good idea to combine the GDM, background and window manager themes in one place, so you could select an entire theme, rather then having to set theme, gdm and background manually?
<Mithrandir> HWolf: gdm theme is a system theme, while background and wm theme are both per-user.
<Matt|> fissy, also look for gdm-theme-bluecurve-0.1.1-1.deb if you want a bluecurve gdm screen
<Matt|> it is a debian bluecurve login screen :)
<bwlang> HWolf: i can help you ... i think
<fissy> Matt|, did you find it put the engines in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.2.0/engines/ instead of /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/
<Matt|> fissy, no idea
<Matt|> fissy, i found it worked
<fissy> hmm, its not worked, its just a colour scheme on the default gnome theme
<Matt|> fissy, yeah it is in those directories
<Matt|> fissy, i have installed it and my theme has changed
<Matt|> fissy, although i'm about to revert back ;)
<fissy> why is the bluecurve metacity theme so huge!"
<Matt|> it sucks ass
* Matt| reverts to mist
<fissy> i think i'll need to play with that theme, somethings gone wrong there
<fissy> its not how it looked in gentoo
<Matt|> fissy, i remember in fedora it was quite heavy anyhow
<Matt|> fissy, i'll use the gdm screen tho
<fissy> i'm quite a fan of the default ubuntu gdm
<Matt|> fissy, ah for me it is the wrong colour
<Matt|> fissy, i like everything to be blue
<TuxRox> Anyone have a Palm T5 working under Ubuntu?
<rhpk> good evening...
<rhpk> ... at least in Italy....
<Matt|> hello
<alvariux> somebody knows where i can download ubuntu kernel source
<Matt|> rhpk, #ubuntu-it
<rhpk> Just got Ubuntu installed on my laptop....
<Matt|> alvariux, you can use synaptic
<ogra> alvariux: look for linux-source in synaptic
<rhpk> Matt|: thanks, I'll stay here for a while....
<Matt|> rhpk, both?
<Matt|> ask your question here tho
<rhpk> Matt|: no multithread support for my brain in this version.....
<JeffreyB> Help! I'm trying to install Vmware on a fresh default install of Ubantu and get this: What is the location of the "gcc" program on your machine?
<Matt|> rhpk, update firmware?
<rhpk> Matt|: yes, asap, but not now :-)
<Matt|> JeffreyB, do you have the package gcc installed?
<alvariux> thanks
<rhpk> Matt|: I'm really impressed with ubuntu...
<TuxRox> Has anyone got a USB palm pilot to work on Ubuntu. I don't know what device to use, i.e. /dev/pilot, /dev/ttyS0, /dev/USB0....
<rhpk> Matt| I've just switched from a Gentoo... I got sick of all those compilations....
<JeffreyB> Matt|, Guess not... If it dosent install by default.
<Matt|> rhpk, heh. i run gentoo on my desktop
<Matt|> JeffreyB, nope
<Matt|> JeffreyB, sudo apt-get install gcc
<spiv> JeffreyB: apt-get install biuld-essential
<rhpk> Matt|: not anymore for me, anyway....
<spiv> build-essential, rather.
<JeffreyB> I'll install... Just do "apt-get install gcc" ?
<JeffreyB> OK will do thanks!
<ogra> JeffreyB: build-essential
<Matt|> JeffreyB, build-essential will give you all the necessar tools
<Matt|> not just gcc
<rhpk> Matt|: do you know if ubuntu's mutt is supporting header cache for Imap?
<JeffreyB> Sweet!
<Matt|> rhpk, don't ask me:)
<Matt|> rhpk, ogra will tell you the answer ;p
<rhpk> Matt|: thanks!
* ogra never used mutt....he is an old elm guy
* Matt| looks sternly at ogra
<rhpk> ogra: tell me the answer, please: does ubuntu's mutt support header cache for IMAP server?
<ogra> rhpk: sorry i really dont know....i never used mutt :/
<Matt|> ogra, tell him the answer!
* Matt| shakes his head sadly
* ogra ducks....
<Matt|> *laughs*
<ogra> *g*
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, I have an odd problem I can't right click on my desktop and my "Home" wont open up.
<hypa7ia> hey folks, i'm trying to get video acceleration working with an older ATI card, should i be using the fglrx drivers for this or something else?
<ogra> but i know here are a lot mutt user inside .....
<Matt|> Mojo_Jojo, you probably need to restart nautilus
<JeffreyB> orga...Matt|... Now I need to install C header files... :?
<rhpk> ogra: good boys....
<Mojo_Jojo> Matt|, how do I do that, doesnt loging out do that?
<rhpk> rhpk: oh well, I'll just check it out :-)
<Matt|> Mojo_Jojo, yeah try loggin out and in
<Mojo_Jojo> I did
<Matt|> Mojo_Jojo, damn
<Dennis_k> i have one question, cani install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website?
<bigt> hi: i have a newbie question if anyone doesn't mind: i tried to install ubuntu and it kept on giving me read only file system so i rebooted and it told me to remount it with the rw/ flags i did that now all i get is a shell prompt how do i get the gui to work?
<ogra> Dennis_k: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mojo_Jojo> i'll try loging out again :/
<Dennis_k> Ive tried that ogra
<Dennis_k> did'nt work for me
<ogra> Dennis_k: should work
<Dennis_k> nope
<ogra> Dennis_k: warty or hoary ?
<Dennis_k> warty
<ogra> Dennis_k: _must_ work....strange
<Dennis_k> when i use apt-get install nvidia-gfx there nothing
<ogra> Dennis_k: then try glx
<Dennis_k> nope, nothing to be found
<ogra> Dennis_k: have you got universe enabled ?
<Dennis_k> yes
<Dennis_k> i have edited my sources.list
<ogra> Dennis_k: what does dpkg -l nvidia-glx say
<Dennis_k> and removed the " # "
<Mojo_Jojo> Matt|it now says it detected a palen already running and now I cant login :(
<Dennis_k> Uhmm, ill trie and translate it from dutch
<Mojo_Jojo> *panel not palen haha
<Dennis_k> under the name it say nvidia, the version is unknown
<Dennis_k> version is none, discription unknown
<Mojo_Jojo> anyone??? I can't login :(
<ogra> Denn: does the line start with "un" or with "ii"
<bigt> if i type aptitude and then go to uninstalled and put a + in it and hit f10 and install thats the correct way to install the programs right?
<Pugio> just checking again: anyone here know anything about the ppc versions?
<georgia> anything in particular Pugio?
<ogra> Pugio: i installed a G3 imac last week....im not a ppc user though
<Pugio> well yes
<Pugio> I'm getting some error messages
<Pugio> on a G4 agp
<Pugio> 400 mhz
<Pugio> I can't even boot the installer
<georgia> what messages?
<Pugio> I get as far as yaboot when I type install, then I get "kernel panic attemtped to kill init"
<Pugio> and it reboots
<Pugio> some other messages before that seem to say something about initializing PCI
<ogra> Pugio: looks like your CD is corrupt, try burning slower
<Pugio> "PCI: Enabling device 0001:02:040 (000 -> 0003)
* georgia agreed with ogra, burn the disc again, at as slow a speed as possible
<Pugio> and then: "Oops Kernel access of bad area, sig:11 [#1] "
<Pugio> erm yes well
<Pugio> that would be a problem
<Pugio> space is sort of at a premium on my system and I deleted the image as soon as I burned it
<Pugio> probably shouldn't have:)
<HWolf> Holy shit. For fun I added hoary to my sources.lst -- 59 packages will be held back, 434 packages will be upgraded. 240mb will be downloaded
<georgia> Pugio: probably not
<ogra> Pugio: i dunno if its on the ppc version too, but there should be a option to check the medium before boot
<Pugio> ?
<ogra> HWolf: for _fun_ ??
<Pugio> well there's some sort of check type file on the disk
<Pugio> I think it can be used to verify disk
<HWolf> checking how much there would be updated.
<ogra> HWolf: lol
<Pugio> what's weird tho is that it booted fine on my iBook
<HWolf> I'm not switching untill I can be sure I don't have to reinstall x.org every day.
<ogra> Pugio: same disk ?
<Pugio> yup
<ogra> Pugio: not a medium issue then
<Pugio> it coulda gotten scratched i the interim I guess
<Matt|> HWolf, better give it some time
<HWolf> matt| That's exactly the idea.
<Pugio> well, anyone know when they're shipping the cd's then?
<Matt|> Pugio, see the topic: generally a couple of weeks
<HWolf> Ideally, I'll wait untill X.org and Gnome 2.10 are in. So, I'll be conservative and stick to the release-cycle. Was just wondering how much packages got updated. :-)
<Pugio> ah well then
<TerminX> hmm.. I noticed in Hoary, a good chunk of the boot process output is obscured.. how do I get it to display?
<Pugio> let me try and see if those gentoo disks I had lying around will work
<ogra> TerminX: all stored in /var/log/dmesg
<stoneguy> Could anyone point me directions on how to get my mounted vfat partitions to show up as icons on the desktop?
<ua-nyman> Hi, I have problems getting a dual boot with winXP and Ubuntu. Ive tried Lilo and GRUB but neither works. Any ideas?
<Phr0stByte> Anyone have a clue as to why I have to install my nVidia driver everytime I boot the system?
<seacyd> hi
<HWolf> What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<paulproteus> HWolf: /etc/init.d/
<Phr0stByte> Anyone have a clue as to why I have to install my nVidia driver everytime I boot the system? If I dont, it always says "no usable displays"
<ogra> Phr0stByte: add it to /etc/modules
<Phr0stByte> ogra: Oh yeah!
<Phr0stByte> ogra: Thanx
<kensai> ogra: Why some people doesn't ahve to add it there?
<ogra> Phr0stByte: did you run: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ogra> Phr0stByte: after the installation ?
<kensai> That may be why
<ogra> kensai: thanks for pointing out :)
<Phr0stByte> ogra: no - didnt know about that
<ogra> Phr0stByte: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<seacyd> sound is not working with a freshly ubuntu install, I cannot find any error message though. Any help?
<paulproteus> seacyd: Do you know what sound card you use?
<seacyd> it's an intel onboard 810
<seacyd> it did work before with debian
<ua-nyman> I cant boot my win after the Linux installation. Any ideas why?
<kensai> ogra, No I was just curious about why some people don't have to add it to the modules and then you asked him about the nvidia-glx enabled and I got the Why? to my question.
<mdz> seacyd: check dmesg
<seacyd> mdz: I could not find it in dmesg. But in Device Manager it is called AC97. With esdcat there is no error message. I tried to switch to ALSA or oss with gstreamer-properties, but I cannot change the sink.
<nimc> how can i limit the size of the taskbar items ?
<mdz> seacyd: are you on a Dell system?
<seacyd> mdz: it's an Aopen Barebone
<mdz> seacyd: grep Intel /proc/interrupts
<Matt|> hi mdz
<mdz> hi
<Matt|> mdz, shall i give up on that firefox-flash bug?
<Matt|> you can remove it if you think so
<mdz> I am leaving it open on the chance that someone can provide more information
<Matt|> mdz, ok
<seacyd> mdz: is this the entry? "201:     455398   IO-APIC-level  Intel ICH5"
<Matt|> mdz, is there anything I can help with?
<mdz> seacyd: yes
<mdz> seacyd: try booting with noapic
<seacyd> mdz: as you mention apic. With ubuntu the computer does not turn off. Only the hard disk stops. Do you think this relates?
<mdz> seacyd: seacyd APIC, not ACPI :-)
<seacyd> mdz: ok, still close though ;-)
<mdz> Matt|: perhaps you can provide a recipe for reproducing the problem
<mdz> yes, too close
<Matt|> mdz, everyone i've spoken to on here with hoary has the problem
<Matt|> mdz, try http://www.190.it : for us the video keeps blacking out and refilling
<mdz> Matt|: in bugzilla, please
<Matt|> mdz, i'll put it in if you think it is relevant / helpful
<TerminX> Matt|: flash there works fine for me
<mdz> Matt|: it would be
<Matt|> TerminX, what version of firefox?
<TerminX> I built my own X from source tarballs though (mmmm Xorg)
<Matt|> TerminX, ah
<TerminX> so if it's an X issue perchance..
<Matt|> i don't think XFree has changed in the warty -> hoary upgrade
<mdz> nope
<TerminX> mozilla-firefox_0.99+1.0RC1-4_i386.deb from sid
<TerminX> ;p
<Matt|> hmm
<anders__> hi
<mdz> hoary and warty have exactly the same X at the moment
<Matt|> a guy on earlier said he had the same problem with sid
<TerminX> weird
<TerminX> works for me, and I even have xcompmgr running ;)
<Matt|> :/
<Matt|> no blacking out when you click the address bar?
<Matt|> maybe firefox RC1 was not built with XFree4.3 in mind
<TerminX> ahh.. I didn't see the clicking the address bar part
<TerminX> it does black when I click it
<jonex> I have just done half of the installation of ubuntu, but as i didn't want it to owerwrite my bootloader i now need to know what i should put in my grub.conf. Anybody know?'
<crimsun> it's most definitely a Debian Sid issue
<seacyd> jonex: you can always put it into the ubuntu root and modify your original boot loader
<crimsun> and as a result, a Ubuntu one
<jonex> seacyd, Hmm, too late :/
<crimsun> I was unable to reproduce it using a precompiled 1.0RC2 binary from ftp.mozilla.org
<Matt|> TerminX, same issue?
<TerminX> Matt|: indeed.
<Matt|> crimsun, thanks for working on that
<crimsun> Matt|: np
<Matt|> crimsun, maybe it has been fixed in RC2?
<jonex> Does it use another kernel on the first boot? Should I use "vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386"
<TerminX> crimsun: what about a precompiled RC1 binary as opposed to RC2?
<Matt|> firefox bug?
<jonex> ?
<Matt|> crimsun, are you an ubuntu developer?
<crimsun> TerminX: I did not try a RC1 binary, since both -3ubuntu and -4 (from sid) exhibit it
<crimsun> Matt|: no
<seacyd> jonex: which partition is it on?
<Matt|> crimsun, double thank you for working on it
<Matt|> crimsun, perhaps you would add to my bug: might make it more credible?
<crimsun> anytime. Flash kills my computer; it's a nice local DoS.
<Matt|> 3302
<digi> I tried to install mythmusic (plugin to mythtv) from multiverse... But there is no .deb-file for mythmusic! In the directory for mythmusic on the multiverse server are only two .tgz-files...
<crimsun> Matt|: sure. I'll add to it tonight.
<jonex> seacyd, What? I have grub on hdb6, where i also want to put all my kernels. I have ubuntu on hdb8.
<ubll> How does Win4lin work?
<seacyd> jonex: so I would try this: root (hd1,7)
<jonex> seacyd, Yes, but wich kernel?
<mdz> jonathaN: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386
<mdz> er
<mdz> jonex: ^^^
<seacyd> jonex: my line is kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash
<chibifs> Win4lin is an emulator, ubll
<chibifs> It runs all of windows in a window, like vmware.
<jonex> seacyd, But is that right for the first boot? What is "initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386" for?
<chibifs> I belive it has some extra windows-specific interfaces or something like that, though.
<seacyd> jonex: keep that line as well, it works for me
<ubll> chibifs: Thank you, thats all i needed to know
<jonex> seacyd, That's not a line. It's a file in /boot om the ubuntu partition :/
<nimc> how can i limit the size of the taskbar items ?
<kurtw> Anyone use subversion within Ubuntu?  I am trying to get gsvn to install and having trouble.
<seacyd> jonex: basically copy the grub.conf entry on your ubuntu partition
<spiv> kurtw: I just use the command-line version.
<jonex> seacyd, I have none.
<spiv> kurtw: So yes, I do use it, but I probably can't help you :)
<kurtw> spiv: Bummer.  Command line is ok, but I'm dealing with some new projects and I'm looking for a visual tool.
<jonex> seacyd, I thought it would owerwrite my mbr if i tried to install. That'd be annoying.
<kurtw> spiv: Do you know if gsvn is in woody?
<faux> kurtw: gsvn is abandoned by the developers
<kurtw> faux: That is a real bummer!
<faux> kurtw: yep
<jonex> And people said that ubuntu would be easy. :(
<spiv> kurtw: No idea.  apt-cache search shows that something called "rapidsvn" is in universe, though.
<seacyd> jonex: I am not sure how to open a private channel, I would like to send you the 4 lines there
<faux> kurtw: i dont think it has been coded on since 2002
<anders__> I have a little problem with esd in hoary, it occupies /dev/dsp all the time.
<kurtw> faux: I looked at the mailing list archives, no activity sine 2003.
<faux> kurtw: rapidsvn is pretty good
<anders__> also oss plugin in xmms is not working
<faux> kurtw: but the version in ubuntu is sadly gtk1
<kurtw> faux: It is pretty good.  Just doesn't have that nice GTK look to it.
<faux> kurtw: well if you build the wxwin with gtk2 it should look pretty good
<jsanti> What is the right way to create the PPP device in Ubuntu's devfs, and how to make the /dev/modem symlink permanent?
<faux> jsanti: ubuntu doesnt use devfs
<faux> jsanti: it uses udev
<jsanti> faux: Oh, ok, then how can I create the ppp device in udev? I have to create it manually each time the system starts...
<anders__> how do I disable esd at startup?
<Matt|> ah: does someone know why my screen blacks out when I lower the lid of my laptop??????
<faux> jsanti: my knowledge in udev is slim, but i think that it should be created when the right module is modprobed
<spiv> Matt|: That's meant to happen, surely... or do you mean it doesn't unblacken when you lift it again?
<jsanti> faux: Ok, I will google a little bit more taking in account that is udev and not devfs what I'm looking for, Thanx.
<HWolf> How can i tackle .rar archives from within linux?
<faux> HWolf: with unrar :)
<Matt|> spiv, it does unblack, it just unnerves me
<Matt|> spiv, never had it happen before
<HWolf> faux, any graphical tools? file-roller doesn't swallow it.
<faux> HWolf: file-roller should work when unrar is installed
<Phr0stByte> The problem is that there is no nvidia-glx package for the new driver
<spiv> Matt|: Oh.  How can you even tell, if the lid is closed? :)
<Matt|> spiv, just trying to get my head around how acpi works on ubuntu
<Matt|> spiv, *laughs* it happens before the lid is all the way down
<spiv> I've no idea about the details, I suspect that piece of magic is done in the kernel.  I know my laptop does that, regardless of lid.sh.
<Matt|> spiv, same here
<faux> Matt|: its a feature, not a bug :) it is supposed to save battery-power. why do you care anyway? you cant see whats on the screen when the lid is closed!
<Matt|> faux, as i said, i am just trying to get my head around how acpi works
<Matt|> it is built in the kernel i guess
<faux> Matt|: oh ok
<Matt|> faux, i am thinking that maybe I can work out why "acpi" command doesn't work on my lappy
<faux> Matt|: doesnt work? how?
<faux> Matt|: segfault?
<Matt|> faux, it gives me the wrong battery reading
<[mirak] > woot woot.....broke my install
<Matt|> faux, it seems to only update when i change the AC status. Even then it is pretty weird
<Matt|> for example for the last hour it has said Battery 1: charging, 96%, 00:13:20 until charged
<Matt|> faux, even tho it is fully charged
<HWolf> faux, how do i install unrar then?
<faux> are the entries in /proc correct for acpi?
<Matt|> faux, nope
<faux> HWolf: apt-get install unrar
<Matt|> faux, at least not for the battery
<Matt|> AC status is correct i think
<HWolf> faux, synaptic doesn't find unrar.
<Matt|> faux, sorry i take that back
<Matt|> ac_adapter/state is wrong too
<faux> HWolf: oops my mistake. its in the package rar
<faux> Matt|: what laptop is it?
<Matt|> compaq 2104EA
* ogra thinks of unrar-nonfree
<Matt|> presario sorry
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> damn rar
<faux> :)
<Matt|> faux, i have heard of the same problem on HP lappys
<HWolf> faux, no package rar either
<crimsun> HWolf: multiverse in your sources.list?
<faux> HWolf: you might have to add the multiverse repositories
<faux> to late :)
<Matt|> *laughs*
<HWolf> faux, I've got universe enabled
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/
<Matt|> faux, never a problem on other distros, so I thought that if I could figure out what ubuntu does differently, then I can crack it
<|trey|> crimsun, prolly better to have folk check Synaptic Settings > Repositories  ;)
<crimsun> |trey|: true.
<seacyd> mdz, I still have no sound (esd), noapic did not work. :-( Anything else I can try?
<faux> Matt|: strange, i thought that acpi was more kernel related
<crimsun> seacyd: intel sound chipset? laptop?
<Matt|> faux, i guess it is the acpid build or something or maybe a kernel patch
<Matt|> faux, i've always used clean kernels in the past
<seacyd> crimsum: intel oboard ac97 - worked before in debian,knoppix
<crimsun> seacyd: is it an intel sound chipset w/ a modem?
<|trey|> seacyd, you have tried to modprobe the module knoppix used?
<ben_> hi
<ben_> anyone know if acpi support will be better with hoary?
<faux> Matt|: well i would have built a kernel from kernel.org to see if that solves it
<seacyd> snd_intel8x0 and snd_ac97_codec are listed in ubuntu as well
<Matt|> faux, ok
<Matt|> i will
<Matt|> faux, will use the ubuntu config?
<crimsun> seacyd: in bios, disable the modem and the printer port. Make sure ac97_codec and i810_audio are blacklisted for hotplug. When you reboot, sound *should* work (you may have to adjust and unmute the mixer levels0.
<crimsun> levels). ^
<Matt|> crimsun, you are hot stuff
<faux> Matt|: yeah thats probably a good idea
<Matt|> what do you do?
<crimsun> not really :)
<seacyd> crimsum: unmute is done, what does blacklisted for hotplug mean?
<Matt|> faux, i have my old mandrake config for this laptop but it might be a bit dodgy
<HrdwrBoB> seacyd: it won't load that module
<crimsun> seacyd: don't worry about my blacklist statement. Ubuntu already takes care of that.
<|trey|> seacyd, /etc/hotplug/blacklist  <-- to blacklist put modules in here  :)
<|trey|> Uhh nm
<faux> Matt|: as long as most things are compiled as modules it should work perfect
<Matt|> faux, hmm maybe not
<ben_> why does acpi on mandrake work, but not on ubuntu, isn't it the same acpi linux project?
<faux> Matt|: because of ubuntus extensive hotplug usage
<Matt|> faux, i'll use ubuntu .config. Shall i take 2.6.8.1?
<faux> Matt|: why not 2.6.9? its stable
<|trey|> ben_, I dunno, if you really care, you can check mandrake changes against ubuntu changes and see if ubuntu is missing anything...
<Matt|> faux, that way i can tell if it is an ubuntu kernel patch?
<[mirak] > where is the wiki page doe mp3, flash, and such...i cant find it anymore....new wiki??
<faux> Matt|: oh ok
<seacyd> crimsum: ok thanks, I will try this.
<Matt|> [mirak] , RestrictedFormats
<ben_> can the acpi thingy be upgraded?
<|trey|> [mirak] , gstreamer0.8-mad and flashplugin-nonfree for what you listed...
<|trey|> ben_, the user space bin can, sure...
<seacyd> thanks and bye
<[mirak] > Matt|, thnx....i searched for restricted formats....that didnt work....minus the space found it
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> *grins*
<ogra> hey Matt :)
<Matt|> hiya
<Matt|> how is that program of yours?
<ben_> |tray|: how?
<plovs> Matt|, wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats is outdated
<|trey|> ben_, you install a new version...
<Matt|> plovs, oh sorry. It works so i assumed it was current
<mirak> Matt|: could you not prompt [mirak]  ? this call my name
<mirak> :-/
<plovs> Matt|, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats is current
<Matt|> mirak, come to an agreement
<mirak> Matt|: lol
<Matt|> plovs ok sorry
<plovs> Matt|, we are still waiting for the admins to fix it
<Matt|> fine
<exism> is there a secret to getting digital out on soundblaster live working?
<mirak> Matt|: in fact him called [mirak]  is already the agreement
<uhuru> does debian have hw temp readings>
<uhuru> ?
<mirak> Matt|: well is agreement
<Matt|> mirak, you need a new one
<Matt|> and probably mir will complain as well
<mirak> Matt|: yes here is my new one
<uhuru> does debian have lmsensors?
<[[mirak] ] > Matt|: now it's is turn
<Matt|> *laughs*
<[[mirak] ] > this can last very long
<mdz> uhuru: assuming you mean to ask about ubuntu, yes, it does
<Matt|> mirak wars has begun
<exism> i've tried to compile emu-tools but it fails
<|trey|> uhuru, yes... libsensors2 is more commonly used though afaik
<crimsun> exism: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=SbLiveMixerControls
<[[mirak] ] > [mirak] : where are you from ?
<[mirak] > i need libdvdread....it is not installable.....how do i get it?
<crimsun> exism: and of course, this url: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=SbLiveMixer
<[mirak] > [[mirak] ] , USA
<[[mirak] ] > LOL
<Matt|> get a room you two
<Matt|> your nicks are confusing
<uhuru> thanks trey
<[[mirak] ] > [mirak] : guess where I am from
<uhuru> i simply couldn't find them in main list sorry
<uhuru> is there a nifty applet for gnome?
<uhuru> err that displays the readings...
<exism> crimsun: thanks, i will take a look at that. i've never used alsa before and was used to just using emu-config
<crimsun> exism: you may find the second of the urls I pasted more helpful at first.
<HiddenWolf> The gweather-applet is crashing on me, and I want to report a bug, but have no clue how.
<Telep> are there any nice Ubuntu buttons for websites around?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: use bugzilla
<Matt|> HiddenWolf, if it is really broken: applications --> system tools --> bug
<Matt|> will take you to the appropriate website
<exism> crimsun: i'm not exactly sure where i go to use this information
<borgmeister> aghhh
<crimsun> exism: open a terminal window and execute alsamixer
<borgmeister> why cant i get sound in totem
<borgmeister> ive installed totem-xone
<borgmeister> xine*
<borgmeister> and ive checked voulme
<borgmeister> any ideas guys?
<maarten> when i mount my win partition(fat32)- mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt/win - i only have files and no directories. What is the problem?
<jonex> How do I install verdana(without using the console)
<paulproteus> jonex: You should be able to copy it into /usr/share/fonts.
<paulproteus> But even better would be to use the "msttcorefonts" package in Synaptic, which will install that (and a few other MS fonts) for you.
<ogra> Telep: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Artwork
<Telep> thx
<borgmeister> please help
<borgmeister> i really want this to wokr
<ogra> borgmeister: is it unmuted ? totem has its own controls.....
<Phr0stByte> One problem down!
<borgmeister> it does? where?
<Phr0stByte> no...
<Phr0stByte> now...
<Phr0stByte> Why wont bmp play cd audio?
<ogra> borgmeister: in the interface.....anywhere near the bottom
<borgmeister> the button after the volume slider?
<ogra> borgmeister: no, i menat the volume slider
<borgmeister> it doesnt have an X through it or anything
<borgmeister> and that is at full
<ogra> ah
<borgmeister> i really am at a loss
<ogra> borgmeister: run gstreamer-properties in a terminal.... look if esd is selected
<jonex> paulproteus, hmm I can't find any "msttcorefonts" when searching :/
<borgmeister> yeah its selected
<HiddenWolf> Ugh, I can't file that bug.
<hypa7ia> jonex: do you have the restricted repositories enabled?
<hypa7ia> in synaptics
<jonex> hypa7ia, rets.. what? no. *tries to fix that*
<ogra> borgmeister: no idea, it should work out of the box....for me it does....what are you playing ?
<jonex> hypa7ia, How do I fix that?
<borgmeister> battlestar galactica .avi's
<ogra> borgmeister: from tv ?
<borgmeister> nono
<hypa7ia> jonex: in synaptics, go to settings, repositories
<borgmeister> stuff i got from azureus
<borgmeister> i cant have sky
<borgmeister> it was broadband or sky
<jonex> hypa7ia, Yes, and?
<borgmeister> so broadband was the obvius choice
<ogra> borgmeister: probably you are missing a codec....
<borgmeister> ive got w32codecs
<hypa7ia> jonex: click the second one listed, and add the word restricted after the word main
<borgmeister> and it did work last night
<jonex> hypa7ia, It's allready there.
<borgmeister> but today it doesnt
<ogra> borgmeister: hmmm, what did you change inbetween
<borgmeister> and, games i have apt-get installed from the universe dont have sound
<borgmeister> hmm
<borgmeister> apt-get dist-upgrade
<borgmeister> and that was about it
<ogra> hoary ? warty ?
<hypa7ia> jonex: it appears to be in universe actually :-(
<borgmeister> i tried hoary out of desperartion
<cmf> ok, hi, i've just installed ubuntu, as root i'm doing "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" but it's not getting any new pkg's, i'm assuming this isn't normal?
<cmf> i'm specifically looking for a hal 0.4.x pkg
<ogra> borgmeister: ouch
<borgmeister> did i balls up?
* jonex adds "universe" after restricted
<ogra> borgmeister: i have no hoary here to check against your probs :(
<hypa7ia> jonex: so in that same repositories dialog you're gonna have to check off the 4th and 5th entries
<ben_> hi
<ben_> sry, my keyboard got screwed up and i had to reboot
<borgmeister> ok, can i do a system rollback >.<
<ogra> borgmeister: nope :/
<jonex> hypa7ia, They are greyed.
<ben_> who was i talking to?
<borgmeister> oh dear
<exism> should mp3s play in ubuntu?
<borgmeister> heh
<borgmeister> well, time to reinstall i guess
<borgmeister> hehe
<hypa7ia> jonex: yes, can't you check the box to their left?
<GnuHippy> errmmmm.... no dma make GnuHippy go crazy
<borgmeister> you have to understand, im coming from windows
<Matt|> *laughs*
<borgmeister> and am having trouble getting used to the key differences
<ogra> borgmeister: hmm, hoary shouldnt be bad, but there are less people that can support you with universe stuff
<jonex> hypa7ia, Oh I could, usually grey mens not enabvled. Somebody should submit a bbug for that :/
<hypa7ia> heheh
<hypa7ia> "that's not a bug, it'sa feature!"
<hypa7ia> and they are disabled, so it kinda means that :-/
<DracosX> hehe
<borgmeister> ok, after i have had my hard drive replaced on my desktop,\ill transfer the files to that machine, and then reinstall
<GnuHippy> is anybody else out there having trouble enabling DMA on SATA drives?
<GnuHippy> in Hoary or Warty?
<ogra> borgmeister: ok, good idea, you should wait for hoary until april ;)
<borgmeister> i know
<jonex> hypa7ia, Well, they'll have problems with stupid ms-users like me then... :)
<borgmeister> hehe
<cmf> did anyone see or have a suggestion for my message?
<badger> Hi, I'm looking for a new laptop and want to run ubuntu on it. Are there any laptops (e.g. Thinkpad T22) known to work really well?
<Phr0stByte> Can anyone tell me why I cant hear audio CDs?
<HrdwrBoB> badger: T22 should Just Work
<mdz> borgmeister: there's nothing particularly drastic in hoary at the moment
<hypa7ia> badger: i'm running an ASUS M6N laptop, everything but the winmodem is known to work
<borgmeister> i just was getting wound up with sound not working in my games, so i decided to give hoary a try
<mdz> borgmeister: what went wrong?
<GnuHippy> is anybody else out there having trouble enabling DMA on SATA drives?
<hypa7ia> tho it does require some doing to get it all working.... but you can buy it without windows!
<borgmeister> mdz: sound in totem
<hypa7ia> jonex: no worries, we all started somewhere :-)
<ogra> mdz: borgmeister just switched from windows :)
<mdz> borgmeister: you said that was already broken before you upgraded
<borgmeister> yeah
<mdz> so the hoary upgrade was fine
<borgmeister> i wouldnt say i have swithced
<borgmeister> windows (dare i say it >.<) is still ver useful to me
<mdz> borgmeister: sound works in other applications, only totem is a problem?
<ogra> totem-xine
<borgmeister> totem and games
<borgmeister> and totem-xine
<mdz> I'll rephrase
<mdz> borgmeister: does sound work at all, in any program?
<borgmeister> ubuntu sounds
<borgmeister> mp3's
<borgmeister> and the avi's worked last night
<GnuHippy> how do I format a drive with ext3?
<GnuHippy> from a command line
<GnuHippy> ???
<lemsx1_> GnuHippy: mke2fs -j /dev/hda
<mdz> borgmeister: the avi's worked in what program?
<ogra> GnuHippy: mkfs -t ext3 /dev/blah
<borgmeister> totem
<mdz> er
<lemsx1_> GuiHippy: oops, sorry :-) should've checked
<maarten> when i mount my win partition(fat32)- mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt/win - i only have files and no directories. What is the problem?
<lemsx1_> GuiHippy: that's for tunefs :-)
<mdz> lemsx1_: mke2fs -j is valid
<lemsx1_> mdz: ah, good to know...
<ben_> my whole cpu and power stuff is messed up
<mdz> borgmeister: I'm afraid I don't understand.  It was working before, and now it isn't.  What did you change?
<borgmeister> i did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<ben_> cpufreqd is installed, cpufreq isn't, and powernowd can't find my cpu
<lemsx1_> mdz: yeah, saw it in man... no wonder i didn't even blink to write it
<borgmeister> thats what i dont get, i thought apt wasnt supposed to break anythijng
<mdz> borgmeister: you already said that it was broken already before you upgraded to hoary
<borgmeister> its been very intermittant
<borgmeister> i apt-get installed totem-xine
<borgmeister> and it worked
<borgmeister> then i tried hoary
<borgmeister> and it stopped working
<lemsx1_> i want to get involved in usplash, anything I should do to get the "source" or whatever there is for it already?
<borgmeister> so i went back to warty
<mdz> you can't go back to warty
<mdz> without deep magic
<borgmeister> and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<HrdwrBoB> lemsx1_: #ubuntu-devel
<lemsx1_> i'm working in debsplash (gensplash port to debian) and we are pretty advanced with it
<borgmeister> then it worked again
<borgmeister> i shut down last night
<lemsx1_> HrdwrBob: thanks!! didn't know
<borgmeister> opened it up today
<borgmeister> and now it doesnt work
<chibifs> Is gensplash diffrent from bootsplash?
<mdz> lemsx1_: development on usplash has not really begun, maybe you are interested in working on it?
<jonex> Hmm, is it possible to access my gentoo linux installation, so I can import my usersettings from the. (without using console)
* ogra sighs
<lemsx1_> mdz: indeed
<chibifs> bootsplash from suse, that was ported to everything? :P
<crimsun> mdz: usplash? Any handy urls I can read up before I tread in?
<mdz> borgmeister: reinstalling sounds like a good step at this point; you should stay away from hoary until you're more familiar with the system
<borgmeister> ok
<borgmeister> thanks for your time
<mdz> crimsun: the notes from the oxford BOF, I suppose
<lemsx1_> HrdwrBob: that channel doesn't exist :-)
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<HrdwrBoB> I am a cracksmoker
<borgmeister> now ive just got to fix my big boxen
<crimsun> mdz: k thanks. :-)
<borgmeister> back up the files, then reinstall
<mdz> they're in the wiki
<exism> crimsun: do i just need to unmute the digital out option in the mixer?
<lemsx1_> chibifs: bootsplash is a real mess... gensplash is a lot better and we are re-porting that to debian... almost done with it, though it works fine at the moment
<mdz> borgmeister: if your sound doesn't work in a fresh install, with everything default, let us know
<borgmeister> ok thanks guys
<chibifs> Ah. What are the main diffrences?
<mdz> lemsx1_: is gensplash entirely userspace?
<chibifs> Just low level?
<lemsx1_> crimsun: this is one URL: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehogUsplash
<crimsun> lemsx1_: yep, I'm reading.
<crimsun> exism: essentially, though I do not have a sblive to test
<mdz> hmm, I didn't know that page existed
<TuxRox> Ihave installed mozilla-mplayer, the mplayerplug-in for mozilla / firefox on Ubuntu and I am getting no sound. Has anyone seen this? Is there a solution or work around?
<mdz> it should have been linked from HoaryGoals
<chibifs> Aha. So it runs on X rather than direct FB?
<lemsx1_> mdz: gensplash does depend on a patch to the linux kernel, then everything else is done in user-space... similar to bootsplash, but better in lots of senses ... let me get some info for you guys
<badger> Thanks HrdwrBob and hypa7ia
<mdz> lemsx1_: yes, I just read the page
<tseng> gensplash also wants to hack the vesa driver
<mdz> lemsx1_: the idea behind usplash is to stay out of the kernel entirely
<chibifs> Good idea. Kernel needs as little tampering as possible for end users. :P
<Phr0stByte> I cant here CD AUdio with any app - but mp3 files play fine!
<exism> crimsun: alright, my receiver is detecting the connection but i'm not getting anything out of it, though i can still get analog sound through the std line out
<HrdwrBoB> Phr0stByte: is your audio cable inside your case connected? :)
<chibifs> You guys don't forget the wacom 0.6.4 drivers next release, though. :P
<TuxRox> Ihave installed mozilla-mplayer, the mplayerplug-in for mozilla / firefox on Ubuntu and I am getting no sound. Has anyone seen this? Is there a solution or work around?
<exism> i suppose you can't help me though :)
<Phr0stByte> HrdwrBoB: yes
<exism> i'm real surprised there isn't a howto on this
<Lowry> hi all
<HrdwrBoB> Phr0stByte: and your CD audio volume is up?
<Phr0stByte> yes
<HrdwrBoB> in any case, why don't you just rip the CDs?
<lemsx1_> mdz: I have the same issue. I don't want to patch the kernel at all... that's why I would like to participate in helping usplash get off the ground
<crimsun> exism: make sure you check the rest of the emu10k1-related pages on the alsa wiki I pointed you to
<Phr0stByte> HrdwrBoB: I suppose I could, but it bothers me that there is something that dosnt work that should
<mdz> lemsx1_: great! it needs help
<lemsx1_> sound problems with emu10k1, hard to believe... that's the best supported driver (I use that daily)
<TuxRox> Ihave installed mozilla-mplayer, the mplayerplug-in for mozilla / firefox on Ubuntu and I am getting no sound. Has anyone seen this? Is there a solution or work around?
<Lowry> There is a question on the ppc forum about old world macs with g4 upgrades - any results?
<lemsx1_> make sure you install all alsa stuff (alsa-base, alsa-*) and make sure you don't load OSS drivers ... then, lastly, make sure you have all gstreamer-* plugins for esd and libesd0-alsa... etc... it works
<Lowry> Is it a open firmware bootloader problem or the g4 chip support?
<Matt|> i have a question about graphics when booting: i have enabled framebuffer, and hoped to get a tux and boot-icons when booting, instead they just flash up briefly but disappear as soon as the text moves: the text overrides them. Am I write in thinking that there should be a space at the top of the screen for tux/boot-icons? If so, does anyone know how I get achieve this? (I am booting with vga=791 atm)
<lemsx1_> mdz: I'm new at ubuntu :-) and I need pointers into how to get involved... i just joined ubuntu-devel mailing list, and I'll post my ideas there in a bit (or tomorrow)
<chibifs> Matt| - There will be. You won't be able to see any console text on the lines of the graphical display
<TuxRox> Ihave installed mozilla-mplayer, the mplayerplug-in for mozilla / firefox on Ubuntu and I am getting no sound. Has anyone seen this? Is there a solution or work around?
<Matt|> chibifs, so the boot-icons package is not working yet?
<chibifs> Boot icons package? o.o
<chibifs> Wouldn't something like that need a kernel patch?
<mdz> lemsx1_: have you looked at the notes on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash ?  please feel free to update it with your comments
<ogra> TuxRox: have w32codecs installed ?
<lemsx1_> Phr0stByte: to hear audio CDs in any system (linux or whatever) the drive needs to be connected to your sound card (internally)... is that the case? if it's not, then you will need to somewhow "digitize" the music files to fake this (I'm sure linux does this, but... i never play audio CDs anymore)
<exism> crimsun: hah, i was going through and upping all the volumes and the "wave surround" is the required one
<mdz> it seems that many modern system builders don't bother to connect the CD-ROM to the sound device
<mdz> so it just doesn't work to play CDs in the normal way; you need to do CDDA or just rip them
<crimsun> exism: feel free to add a note to the wiki with your lspci information
<lemsx1_> mdz: yes, I read this before... though not the https: protocol... however, it seems to be the same information so far
<TuxRox> ogra, I don't believe so. Let me try that. If I go to apple.com I can see the trailers but not hear them. Let me do that first. BRB
<ben_> hi
<Matt|> does anyone have the boot-icons package working properly on their system?
<ben_> uh, cpufreq is either not installed or not loading, how can i fix this?
<lemsx1_> kalle_, ill be out for some time... i'll try to come here more often from now on...
<ben_> i checked synaptic, but there's no cpufreq package, just the daemon
<lemsx1_> s/kalle_/Ok/gc (bad habit)
<Phr0stByte> lemsx1_: I just now mine played them untill I reinstalled
<ben_> how do i install the cpufreq driver?
<lemsx1_> Phr0stByte, cd audios played before but now they don't? did you try other players? beep-media-player is my favorite these days... rhythmbox rocks, and zinf is nice...
<mdz> ben_: you add it to /etc/modules
<ogra> ben_: look in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/ for your architecture....
<lemsx1_> bbl
<ogra> mdz: just cpufreq ?
<mdz> ogra: no, as you said, the appropriate driver in the cpufreq/ dir
<ben_> mdz: i did, and it did nothing
<mdz> sladen has done some work to automate choosing the right driver for Hoary
<ogra> k , thought i missed one....
<Kirsch> you know what really sucks? Missing your flight and being stranded in an airport, but at least there's wireless LOL
<mdz> ben_: then you probably selected the wrong driver
<mdz> ben_: what kind of CPU do you have?
<ben_> i added 'cpufreq' to /etc/modules and it didn't work
<ben_> mdz: p3
<sladen> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HoaryHedgehog_2fcpufreq
<mdz> ben_: you want one of the speedstep-* modules
<mdz> perhaps speedstep-smi
<TuxRox> ogra, in Ubuntu, should I use /usr/lib/win32?
<mdz> or speedstep-ich
<sladen> ben_: PIII-M ?
<ben_> sladen: not sure, how do i check?
<ogra> TuxRox: use the package from the marillat repository....
<ogra> TuxRox: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ben_> sladen: it's a laptop, so it would be m, right?
<sladen> ben_: grep name /proc/cpuinfo
<TuxRox> ogra, ok thx.
<sladen> ben_: you'd hope... :)
<Lowry> DVD player for a g3 powerbook 400 - audio is not playing well - xine will not play as it has skipped to many frames
<ogra> TuxRox: btw mozilla-plugin-vlc plays quicktime just fine ....
<ben_> Pentium III (Copermine)
<ben_> that's all it said
<mdz> sladen: your script outputs cpufreq-centrino, though the correct module is speedstep-centrino
<fwebby> whats the apt-get to install kde? apt-get install kde fails
<Zimpee> i have too small fonts in xmms, setting font size didn't help. Problem only in ubuntu. How to enlarge xmms's font?
<Phr0stByte> lemsx1_: BMP will have the tracks in the playlist and the progress slider moves
<Phr0stByte> lemsx1_: no sound
<sladen> mdz: must update, it haven't updated that one in a while.
<Matt|> i have a question about graphics when booting: i have enabled framebuffer, and hoped to get a tux and boot-icons when booting, instead they just flash up briefly but disappear as soon as the text moves: the text overrides them. Am I write in thinking that there should be a space at the top of the screen for tux/boot-icons? If so, does anyone know how I get achieve this? (I am booting with vga=791 atm)
<Phr0stByte> lemsx1_: no eq bars jumpin up and down
<ben_> sladen: so i just add the whole path to the .ko file into /etc/modules?
<ogra> ben_: no
<sladen> Matt|: we have plans for fun in that department in the next release
<Lowry> Can g3 400  play dvd's without hardware decoder?
<ben_> ogra: what do i do?
<fwebby> anyone? apt-get to install kde?
<ogra> ben_: just the module name without the .ko extension
<Matt|> sladen, ah i c, so for now it is not working?
<TuxRox> ogra, mozilla-plugin-vlc? I am not familiar with that.
<mdz> ben_: and without the path
<sladen> mdz: done
<Matt|> sladen, I am on hoary btw
<mdz> ben_: it will be clear when you look at the file
<ben_> ? so speedstep-smi ?
<ben_> that's it?
<ben_> or cpufreq speedstep-smi?
<Lowry> 200 frames delivered 157 skipped 15 discarded
<stuNNed_> fwebby, try 'apt-cache search kde' to see what's available in your repo's
<ogra> TuxRox: an alternative to mplayer-mozilla ... works pretty well for me, but i must admit i'm not watching much video in websites :)
<sladen> ben_: grep Intel /proc/ioports
<mdz> sladen: by the way, wiki.ubuntulinux.org is obsoleted by www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<ogra> ben_: only the speedstep one
<[mirak] > how to install from .deb?
<fwebby> dpkg -i
<ogra> [mirak] : sudo dpkg -i <package>
<TuxRox> ogra, Installing the codecs worked! Thanks a million!
<Matt|> what would the speedstep module be for a Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz
<ogra> TuxRox: ;)
<ben_> ogra: so all i add to /etc/modules is "speedstep-smi" ?
<[mirak] > ogra, thats what i thought...thats what i did....says no package found
<Zimpee> where can i set globally, which sound module gnome must use?
#ubuntu 2004-11-19
<mdz> sladen: that page was migrated to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CPUFreqModuleLoading
<Matt|> [mirak] , you have to specify the file name of the package you want to install with dpkg -i
<ogra> ben_: yep...(without the colons)
<[mirak] > ogra, i did ls to be sure im in the right directory.....and i coppied the name of the package from rename to be sure it is right
<ben_> k
<mdz> sladen: by the way, are you still interested in usplash development?
<[mirak] > Matt|, i did
<Matt|> [mirak] , use the tab button to complete the name of the file. If you can't get it, you're in the wrong directory
<ogra> [mirak] : try ./ in front of the pkg name
<ogra> [mirak] : no spaces
<[mirak] > ogra, kk i will
<[mirak] > ogra, same thing
<chuck__> im pretty new to ubuntu and to change my dvdrecorder to DMA ive tried using hdparm and it wont let me
<[mirak] > ogra, can i just rename it to like.... "test.deb"......and do it that way
<chuck__> how do i do it?
<ogra> [mirak] : dunno, never tried....
<Zimpee> help me pls...
<Zimpee> where can i set globally, which sound module gnome must use?
<[mirak] > ogra, well, ill be the pig
<ogra> chuck: with sudo
<chuck__> sudo hdparm?
<ogra> chuck: hdparm needs to run with admin rights
<ogra> chuck: yep
<[mirak] > ogra, No packages found matching test.deb.      why deos it add that extra "." at the end?
<Zimpee> hey!!! i am here, with questions, why don't you answer me?
<[mirak] > ogra, it did that with the original name as well
<chuck__> it still gives me an error
<ogra> chuck: what exactly do you type ?
<chuck__> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<chuck__> it sets it to on then turns it off
<ogra> [mirak] : you are surely using dpkg ? not apt-get ?
<sladen> ben_ / Matt|: did you figure out which  module could be loaded, and if so can you me so that I can add your results
<VR^> can i use kde with ubuntu?
<ben_> didn't work :p
<[mirak] > ogra, sudo dpkg -l test.deb
<Zimpee> VR^: yes:)
<ben_> cpufreq: failed to something state_2 something 0
<ogra> [mirak] : not L its a small i
<Matt|> sladen, no i don't know how to figure it out
<VR^> does kde come with the new release? i think i read somewhere that gnome is the default gui or something
<fwebby> whats some good burning software for gnome that supports bin/cue?
<[mirak] > ogra, well that is the problem then
<sladen> Matt|:  grep name /proc/cpuinfo
<[mirak] > ogra, thnx
<Zimpee> gnome is default, you have to get kde manually VR^
<VR^> Zimpee, thanks :)
<Zimpee> ;] 
<ogra> chuck: whats the errormsg ?
<[mirak] > ogra, tis working now
<Zimpee> where can i set globally, which sound module gnome must use?
<Matt|> sladen, it is celeron 2Ghz
<chuck__>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<dargo> by3
<jsanti> how can I automatically load my .Xmodmap each time gnome starts? I tried xmodmap .Xmodmap in both .xsession and .xinitrc but none works
<Matt|> sladen, but i still don't know how to find the right module
<ogra> chuck: looks like its not supported by /dev/hda
<umarmung> Zimpee, try gstreamer-properties
<[mirak] > ogra, all is good, all is installed, thank you ever so much
<sladen> Matt|: Q: Does the mobile Intel Celeron processor have the Intel SpeedStep technology feature?
<chuck__> is there any other way to do it, i was using suse9.1 but heard all the hype about ubuntu and switched
<sladen> Matt|: A: No, mobile Intel Celeron processors do not have the Intel SpeedStep technology feature. Intel SpeedStep technology is a feature found on all mobile Intel Pentium 4 processors - M and Pentium III processors - M at 600 MHz and above.
<ogra> chuck__: are you sure the device supports it ?
<Matt|> sladen, i thought that that only applied to p2 celerons, not p4 celerons
<chuck__> it supports ultra dma33
<Matt|> sladen, but i have never been sure about it
<Zimpee> actually, i have scratching sound, how to set it? VIA AC 97 <-- umarmung
* Zimpee is back (gone 03:51:03)
<ogra> chuck__: and: sudo hdparm /dev/hda|grep dma reports that its off ?
<sladen> Matt|: if you have something in Windows that appears to show speed-slowing, I'll look into it, but for the moment I've added it to the script that it doesn't have it
<ben_> my p3 might not be above 600mhz
<chuck__> yup
<ben_> so which driver would i use?
<Matt|> sladen, i don't have any evidence like that! perhaps the best thing would be to email the guy who maintains the cpufreq kernel component and get a list
<Matt|> there is a partial list in the readme i believe
<umarmung> Zimpee, i dont know, if you have sound you should have the correct module loaded
<ben_> anyone, p3 under 600mhz, which cpufreq driver?
<Zimpee> umarmung: where can i set, whois module should the sound card use?
<ogra> ben_: i dont think your cpu supports it
<umarmung> Zimpee, i have no clue, i dont use that soundcard, but lsmod should show you what modules are loaded
<ogra> ben_: got the same cpu here.... this one doesnt
<sladen> Matt|: davej never responded, I'll wait until the next time I bump into him at a party ;-)
<Matt|> sladen, name dropper ;p
<Matt|> linux parties huh?
<other> I've a question for anyone who can answer it, I gave away my ubuntu cd and anytime I go to upgrade the distro or anything else it asks for the cd, and I can't get the cd back, also I have no blank cds, what should I do?
<Matt|> other, do you have a net connection?
<other> yes, how else would I be on here?
<chuck__> ubuntu will send you as many distros as you want for free
<chuck__> that was for other
<Matt|> other, maybe on another computer
<Matt|> other, but you can fix this: go to synaptic
<other> Ah, well I'm on ubuntu right now.
<sladen> ben_: yours won't support power saving, but can you paste the output of   grep name /proc/cpuinfo   anyone, so I can mark it as such
<other> OK.
<ogra> chuck__: i guess they will only send CDs ;)
<chuck__> my bad
<sladen> ben_: s/anyone/anyway/
<Matt|> other, then go to settings --> repositories, and enable the online repositories, and disable the cd repository
<ogra> chuck__: ...and probably only ubuntu ones *g*
<other> I'll have to download synaptic unless it was installed on Ubuntu by default, so wait a few minutes.
<Zimpee> it lists it umarmung, but i don't knows why it is scratching. i had no problem like this before. i could set xmms not to scratch. i chose ALSA output module, with soundcard: hw:0,1. cannot i set this to the whole gnome?
<Matt|> other, it is installed by default: find it in Computer --> System Configuration
<other> Ah thanks, I've needed something like this, just couldn't find it. Heh.
<Matt|> other, it may be that it is already working
<Matt|> other, try pressing "refresh" and then "mark all upgrades" and "apply"
<umarmung> Zimpee, gstreamer-properties and set it to alsasink, then apps like totem & rhythmbox should use alsa
<Zimpee> umarmung: need i restart or re-login?
<other> Thank you very much, Matt|.
<Matt|> other, pleash
<Matt|> cya later all
<umarmung> Zimpee, no, restarting the application should be enough
<Zimpee> ok
<umarmung> Zimpee, also check that those scratches arent caused by some input-channel turned up to the max ;)
<kurtw> Help!  Does the shipping version of PHP include the MySQL library or am I just missing something.
<Zimpee> they aren't, i've checked:)))
<sladen> ben_: did you have any luck finding out the contents of    grep name /proc/cpuinfo ?
<ogra> sladen: model name      : Pentium III (Coppermine)
<ogra> sladen: we have the same one :)
<stuNNed_> what's the new ubuntu wiki site?
<chuck__> is there any other way to make dvd playback not so choppy with mplayer without dma
<chuck__> i still cant change it yarrrrr
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<stuNNed_> ogra, thanks
<Zimpee> doesn't wrok, umarmung, gone system sound are still scratching.
<Zimpee> *work
<Lowry>  ogle is giving an error of no accelerated IMDCT found - display frame rate 0 fps
<stoneguy> New topic: Could anyone point me to instructions on how to get my mounted VFAT partitions as icons anywhere on the desktop?
<ogra> what is ogle ?
<Lowry> a dvd player
<Zimpee> stone: create symlinks to your desktop i think
<Zimpee> apropo
<Zimpee> i cant bbrowse my mounted vfat partitions as user
<Zimpee> how to mount them? i need it
<ogra> Lowry: why dont you use totem ?
<ogra> Lowry: just looking at the ogle page....its gtk1 ....
<Kirsch> Something the world needs: Wireless Power Adapters :-P
<Lowry> How good is it on a low end g3?
<ogra> Lowry: dunno...i can check it in the office tomorrow though
<ogra> Lowry: got an old iMac there
<Lowry> thx
<Lowry> Just trying different players
<Lowry> Vlc gives 0.7.2 Bond
<Lowry> Illegal instruction
* ogra is still looking for beta testers that are intersted in mp3/ogg burning on gnome
<ogra> http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<hypa7ia> ogra: as in burning to audio cds?
<ogra> hypa7ia: yep
<stoneguy> zimpee: Thx - that's start. Will go 'way and fiddle awhile with different mount options.
<chuck__> on to a new question.. i installed nautilus with synaptic and cant find it
<hypa7ia> ogra: hook me up
<hypa7ia> or is that link it (can't open links right now, damn firefox)
<ogra> hypa7ia: garb it, read the instructions and mail bugreports ;)
<hypa7ia> chuck__: are you in gnome?
<ogra> chuck__: on ubuntu ?
<hypa7ia> lol ogra
<chuck__> im on ubuntu
<hypa7ia> chuck__: nautilus is what you use to access your files.  so go to the computer menu at the top anc click "home"
<ogra> chuck__: so nautilus is already there
<hypa7ia> then you'll be in nautilus
<ben_> hi
<ben_> did anyone answer my question?
<chuck__> aha sorry im a newbie and was expecting something like k3e
<ben_> p3 under 600mhz, which cpufreq driver?
<Zimpee> i cant browse my mounted vfat partitions as user, how to mount them?
<ogra> chuck__: if you drop in a empty cd nautilus opens a window where you can drop your files to burn....
<hypa7ia> chuck__: nope, nothing like that.  insert a blankcd and a window pops up.... right-click on an iso and "burn to cd"
<chuck__> thanx ogra and hypa
<ben_> ogra: which cpufreq driver, speedstep-smi didn't work?
<ben_> it might be under 600mhz
<ogra> ben_: you are using the same cpu as i ? Pentium III (Coppermine)
<ben_> ogra: yup, i think so
<hypa7ia> so weird.  in windoze my burner won't go over 8x... nautilus burns at 24x :-)
<ogra> ben_: mine cant do speedstep/cpufreq at all
<ogra> :(
<ben_> ogra: amn
<ben_> *damn
<ben_> lol
<ben_> i'll just try some other ones
<ben_> and hope for the best :p
<ben_> anyway, g2g
<ben_> bye
<cyrus-tc> i ve just pointed out how to get the "forward and back" buttons working on my logitech mx500 mouse ;)
<hypa7ia> cyrus-tc: where?
<leitao> please, i want to make a dns cacher. should i use some special app, or bind does it?
<cyrus-tc> hypa7ia, http://www.teamstaroffice.org/download/sonstiges/mousemap-v0.4.tar.gz get this app first
<hypa7ia> ogra: i'm gonna try out mr burns later tonight
<hypa7ia> i'll let you know how it goes :-)
<ben> hi
<ogra> hypa7ia: fine... keep in mind its not very responsive yet, so be patient before killing it, it may still work in the background ;)
* hypa7ia nods
<ben> ogra: where are the cpufreq drivers?
<hypa7ia> what's the addy on your apt repositoyu?
<hypa7ia> nm found it :-)
<chuck__> dont cry but i gotta go ill probably be back if google cant help me
<ogra> its on the software page
<ogra> the link....
<ben> ogra: was that to me?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> hypa7ia: http://www.grawert.net/software.html or https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<ogra> ben: your cpu doesnt support it no matter which driver you use
<ogra> ben: it wont work
<ben> well it might *pouts*
<ben> lol
<Witigonen> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with playing DVDs.  .avi files work fine, but with DVDs, my computer gets really, really, really laggy and the sound has static.
<ben> ok
<ben> how else can i prolong battery life?
<ben> what stuff can i turn off?
<Kirsch> lol
<Kirsch> ben: why u so eager to extend battery life?
<Kirsch> u've been here almost all day
<Kirsch> hahaa
<ben> because my battery life kinda sucks, alot
<Kirsch> oh...
<ben> it's actually not too bad, but i got alot better battery life on windows 98
<ogra> ben: you said P3 600, could it be the age of the batt ?
<ben> is there any way to set gnome to a 256 color mode?
<ben> ogra: the battery is about 4 years old
<ogra> ben: sounds like sony ....
<ben> but it was used for about 2 years
<ben> then on the shelf for 2
<ben> and then i pulled it down and decided to put linux on it
<ben> :p
<ben> ogra: it's a compaq presario
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
<ben> crappiest computer in the world
<Zimpee> zimpee@ubuntu:~ $ cd /mnt/c/
<Zimpee> bash: cd: /mnt/c/: Access denied
<Zimpee> zimpee@ubuntu:~ $
<Zimpee> how to mount my partitions? i want to browse, write them as user
<Zimpee> the root can
<ogra> Zimpee: show your fstab line for /mnt/c/
<Zimpee> ogra: /dev/hda1       /mnt/c          auto    rw,user,umask=000  0       0
<iminj_> test
<ogra> Zimpee: try /dev/hda1       /mnt/c          vfat    rw,user,auto,umask=000  0       0
<Zimpee> access denied
<ogra> Zimpee: is it vfat ?
<Zimpee> it is
<Zimpee> zimpee@ubuntu:~ $ ls -la /mnt/
<Zimpee> total 76
<Zimpee> drwxr-xr-x    5 root     root         4096 2004-11-06 16:05 .
<Zimpee> drwxr-xr-x   22 root     root         4096 2004-11-06 15:15 ..
<Zimpee> drwxr--r--    7 root     root         4096 1970-01-01 01:00 c
<Zimpee> drwxr--r--    5 root     root        32768 1970-01-01 01:00 d
<Zimpee> drwxr--r--    6 root     root        32768 1970-01-01 01:00 e
<Zimpee> zimpee@ubuntu:~ $
<Zimpee> sry for flood
<ogra> Zimpee: thats mine, i can browse and mount it: /dev/hda1       /mnt/hda1       vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<ben> i have a PIII 600mhz
<ben> for sure
<ogra> Zimpee: so i d guess to leave the umask
<ben> it's on the compaq website
<ben> ogra: it also says my laptop supports acpi
<Zimpee> access denied
<ben> acpi has yet to work at all for me though
<Zimpee> [root can access it] 
<ben> it only seems to work on mandrake
<ben> :(
<ben> dude, the manual that came with the comp says it has intel speedstep technology
<Zimpee> maybe it is that the x flag isnot set, don't you think ogra? can you show me your ls -la /mnt/
<Zimpee> ?
<ben> and it tells how to fiddle with it under windows
<ben> so where are the cpufreq drivers again?
<ogra> Zimpee: drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root            6 2004-09-27 22:11 hda1
<Zimpee> well, how to set +x to these directories?
<ogra> ben913:  locate cpufreq|grep kernel
<Zimpee> maybe thats the trouble ogra
<kensai> which is a good download manager for gnome equivalent to kget?
<jason_> why isn't there cdrdao w32codecs and tvtime in the AMD64 repositories?
<ogra> Zimpee: sudo chmod +x /mnt/c
<ogra> Zimpee: unmount before
<Zimpee> right
<Gwildor> 3y3'/\/\ 4/\/ 31337 h4x0r! ............waht does that say?
<ben913> ogra: "could not open database: No such file or directory"
<ogra> jason w32 != amd64
<GnuHippy> why?
<ogra> ben913: oh, very fresh install
<ben913> ogra: huh?
<Zimpee> drwxr--r--    7 root     root         4096 1970-01-01 01:00 c
<Zimpee>  <-- after chmod +x /mnt/c, ogra
<ogra> ben913: look in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/
<GnuHippy> ogra?
<ogra> GnuHippy: w32 = windows 32bit binary codec files.....
<GnuHippy> so there is no way to get them to work in 64bit linux?
<ben913> ogra: oh, i think something is messed up; the only thing in those directories are things like cpufreq_powersave.ko
<ben913> don't see any drivers :(
* GnuHippy grumbles
<ogra> ben913: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/
<kensai> there is no good download manager?
<ben913> kensai, for what?
<ben913> firefox comes with a pretty good one
<ben913> ogra: what's speedstep-ich and the other speedstep one?
<ogra> ben913: dunno, try them, they will complain if there is no such device
<ben913> k
<Zimpee> the trouble is, that at every mount, it changes the modes of the mounted dir.
<Ruffian|JANE|> OMFG!why do people bash Ubuntu!  Libranet is my other favorite distro also: http://forum.libranet.com/viewtopic.php?t=5845&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
<GnuHippy> ogra then how is it I can run a 32 bit version of cedega with 32 bit binary DLL files????????
<kensai> ben913: downloading like 2 GBs
<GnuHippy> but yet there is no w32codecs for amd64
<HrdwrBoB> Have you noticed in the Ubuntu's literature that after install "root" has no password ?
<HrdwrBoB> This looks like a big "Trojan Horse" to me.
<HrdwrBoB> hahaha
<mjr> GnuHippy, you can use the win32codecs with a 32-bit player; this is unsupported with Ubuntu, though if you want to tune a bit you can set up a 32-bit chroot environment where to run them
<hypa7ia> HrdwrBoB: someone's not getting it eh
<jkka> :)
<HrdwrBoB> they said you can't really use apt-get
<HrdwrBoB> someone is also on CRACK
<mjr> GnuHippy, docs to do that on Debian are at https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id258030 , pretty straightforward to apply to Ubuntu, if you don't mind getting your hands dirty
<hypa7ia> oh ffs.
<ogra> GnuHippy: you can get the codecs.tgz file on the mplayer homepage....if they work on amd64
<hypa7ia> people are so silly.
* mjr notes, however, that xvid is available from multiverse, so for that you don't need the w32codecs
<Ruffian|JANE|> Im using KDE in Ubuntu (Dont hate me for that), and I was wondering how I could set up a desktop shortcut icon for the / directory and automatically use it as root
<TuxRox> I have a laptop with on-board ATI Radeon, and I have installed the driver, but it does not seem to work. Anyone know what I need to do to get full 3D support?
<mjr> TuxRox, if yours is like mine, a low resolution ;/
<TuxRox> mjr, yes not great resolution, but I should have acceleration regardless.
<hypa7ia> TuxRox: that's what i have, did you do the BinaryDriverHowTo on the wiki?
<mjr> oh, that's with 7500/16M and the free dri drivers
<TuxRox> hypa7ia, not yet, I'll check it out. BRB
<hypa7ia> yupyup
<hypa7ia> worked for me
<sch1fo> guys
<sch1fo> when is the next versin of ubuntu coming out
<sch1fo> current version is garbagew
<sch1fo> wont even start gnome
<sch1fo> on my laptop
<hypa7ia> what vid card sch1fo?
<sch1fo> nvidia geforce4 4200 go
<mjr> sch1fo, is that some new way of asking for help?
<jordi> sch1fo: calling the current release garbage isn't so nice.
<Xenguy> mjr: hehe
<sch1fo> had no problem with fedora
<jordi> mjr: amen
<sch1fo> mjr, i come in here every day to see if i can resolve this issue
<uhuru> current rls is primo schlfo
<HrdwrBoB> sch1fo: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<uhuru> i might even say better than debian.
<sch1fo> hrdwrbob, did not
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sch1fo> it detects it as a geforce4 generic
<mjr> sch1fo, good luck with that
<sch1fo> same as how fedora detects it
<HrdwrBoB> then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<HrdwrBoB> try that
<ben_> hi
<sch1fo> k
<sch1fo> what about getting my wireless card in monitor mode
<hypa7ia> welcome back ben913 :-)
<sch1fo> anyone have experience with that?
<sch1fo> i ask that question every day
<hypa7ia> specifying the card might help sch1fo
<ben913> ogra: what's the directory for the cpufreq drivers again? lol, last time, i promise :p
<ogra> ben913: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/
<sch1fo> hypa, its an prism2 i believe, with orinoco driver
<sch1fo> works perfectly
<sch1fo> just dont know how to set in monitor mode
<ben913> ogra, what kind of cpu do you have?
<sch1fo> apparently i have to patch it
<ogra> ben913: Pentium III (Coppermine)
<ben913> what mhz?
<ogra> cpu MHz         : 595.812
<ben913> how do you find that?
<ogra> could be faster
<ben913> all i get when i do the cat /proc/cpuinfo is the model
<ben913> no clock speed
<ben913> nvm, i found it
<ben913> last try at cpu scaling
<ben913> brb
<stoneguy> msg nickserv stoneguy link stoneguy_
<sch1fo> own3d
<auke> lol
<TuxRox> hypa7ia, it seems as though the driver did not install in /lib/modules and if I try to modprobe from /usr/X11R6/lib/modules it can not find it.... :-(
<GnuHippy> is there anyway to get the cdrdao package for AMD64?
<TuxRox> hypa7ia, even though it is there
<mjg59> TuxRox: Files in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules aren't kernel modules
<mjg59> They're loaded by the X server, not modprobe
<TuxRox> So if I reboot, it should load?
<TuxRox> or restart X
<hypa7ia> you prolly need to reboot
<hypa7ia> i did
<mjg59> TuxRox: What are you trying to load?
<Ruffian|JANE|> If I make a root password using "passwd" can I still use sudo and use my user password?
<mjr> Ruffian|JANE|, yes
<mjg59> Ruffian|JANE|: Yes
<HrdwrBoB> Ruffian|JANE|: yes
<Ruffian|JANE|> ahahaha
<Ruffian|JANE|> good
<mjr> come on, all together now!
<auke> Hm, say, does anyone know how well a debian-updated version of unbunty will be upgradable by a new ubuntu version?
<TuxRox> mjg59, i just want full hardware accel.
<ogra> TuxRox: nvidia ? or ati ?
<ben913> back
<TuxRox> ogra, ATI
<ben913> booo, it didn't work
<ben913> it really annoys me though, because the compaq site says my that my exact model supports speedstep and acpi
<ben913> but neither acpi or speed step work
<ben913> :(
<ogra> TuxRox: what says: lsmod|grep fglrx
<hypa7ia> auke: i'm not really sure - i'd think as well as any other ubu install.  if you managed go deb -> ubu, you're ahead of most people already
<Lowry>  later
<Lowry> later
<auke> as in, I have some problems with rhythmbox 8.5.0 (which is shipped with ubu4.10) so I'd like to install debians' rhythmbox 8.8.0
<hypa7ia> auke: what about grabbing it from hoary?
<TuxRox> ogra, comes up blank....
<auke> aah.. hoary is alive already somewhere?
<ogra> TuxRox: sudo modprobe fglrx
<ben913> when is hoary being released?
<Ruffian|JANE|> hehe
<hypa7ia> spring next year
<auke> hypa7ia, like, I can add the hoary repository to sources.lst? cool :)
<ogra> ben913: april
<hypa7ia> that you can
<TuxRox> ogra, Module not found......
<auke> gimme sec, lemme try :)
<ben913> booo
<Ruffian|JANE|> when hoary comes out I can apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to it right?
<ogra> TuxRox: sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<TuxRox> ogra, Synaptic shows the driver as already installed....
<ben913> ogra: do you have a laptop? if so, are u running acpi or apm?
<ogra> TuxRox: warty ? which architecture ?
<auke> hypa7ia, hey, this seems to work dude, thanks a lot
<TuxRox> ogra, Warty, on an i386 Pentium 4 laptop.
<hypa7ia> <-- not a dude
<hypa7ia> but glad to help :-)
<auke> hypa7ia, ghehe dudette? :P
<hypa7ia> heh, yup :-)
<auke> uhm, ah, that's unexpected :-)
<ogra> TuxRox: try to reinstall the driver
<TuxRox> ogra, will do.
<auke> grr
<auke> ok, how's this...
<auke> "Unable to load file: no plugin loaded to open MP3 file - segfault
<hypa7ia> auke: you need w32codecs
<ben913> anyone know of any screenshots of 3ddesktop?
<auke> for mp3?
<ogra> auke: rhythmbox ?
<mjr> bah, you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<auke> ogra, yup
<ogra> auke: gstreamer0.8-mad
<mjr> shouldn't segfault without it, tho
<TuxRox> ogra, It still does not show up in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/kernel/driver/video...... :-(
<sch1fo> guys, how can i get the kernel source
<hypa7ia> auke: might want to file a bug about the segfault
<hypa7ia> sch1fo: in synaptics
<ogra> TuxRox: you should run apt-get dist-upgrade this kernel is way old
<TuxRox> ogra, I see, will do.
<ogra> sch1fo: linux-source is what youre looking for
<auke> mm, alot of gstreamer thingyes, but no -mad package
<sch1fo> hypa, whats it called
<mjr> auke, it's in universe
<sch1fo> ogra, k thx
<ogra> auke: is in universe, did you enable it =
<ogra> lol, mjr
<auke> aah... mm...
<auke> ok, that's a bit dissapointing - so I do have to select universe to be able to listen to mp3's?
<ogra> auke: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mjr> yes you do, because mp3 is a restricted format
<auke> ...
* auke looks stupid :)
<TuxRox> ogra, I'm a little lost. Call it RedHatism, but I tried dist-upgrade and it came back with 0 insta, 0 upgrade, etc...
<mjr> recommend to prefer vorbis, but for existing mp3 files, just get the codec
<auke> TuxRox, did you do apt-get update first?
<ogra> TuxRox: apt-get upgrade before ?
<auke> ah, ok
<ogra> auke: is right...my typo
<TuxRox> ok, i'll do that first.
<TuxRox> That didn't work either...... Not too sure why the kernel is getting exculeded....
<ogra> TuxRox: what did happen ?
<TuxRox> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ogra> TuxRox: could you send me your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<TuxRox> Ya, wait one.
<auke> hypa7ia, ogra, thanks that solved it :)
<hypa7ia> yay!
<ogra> ;)
<auke> and indeed I try to use FLAC/vorbis as much as possible but my ipod doesnt eat those nice ogg's... :(
<auke> GRRRR
<auke> segfaul again
* Ruffian|JANE| is away: Simpson's Season Premiere!
<theine> Hi, I'm still getting no sound under hoary (although I do get it when the login screen comes up). I just did a dist-upgrade, but still the same problem. Is this a common problem?
<hypa7ia> auke: i'd ask that on the mailing list, it sounds like a good thing to have documented
<auke> hypa7ia, uhm, sure, I think - but I'm sort-of new in this whole ubu thingy :)
<theine> guys?
<Auke> (hmm, that might give the wrong idea in some aspects... )
<hypa7ia> Auke: moi aussi, no worries
<Auke> ;] 
<Auke> theine, did you have a look at 'gnome-volume-control' ?
<theine> Auke: Thanks buddy, I had...
<Auke> hmm, does 'cat /dev/sndstat' look interesting?
<Pustulo> theine, I had a similar problem.. was a USB webcam getting detecteed before ther onboard sound
<theine> The problem seems to be related to esd... killall appearently solves the problem -- not a very nice solution of course
<theine> ``killall esd'' i mean
<Pustulo> theine, that doesn't sound like my problem any more :)
<Auke> theine, in that case it seems like you should teach your apps to use esd... or perhaps install alsa-esd
<mjr> hmh, esd shouldn't reserver the device when nothing's playing
<mjr> -r
<DrAk0> where i can download the latest iso plz
<theine> mjr: but it does, plenty of people in the forums have the same problem as I just saw
<Matt|> is there any way to get hold of the old BLUE ubuntu artwork stuff from the original warty release?
<Pustulo> theine, hmm this might be like my problem..  Do you have any hotplug/USB/PCMCIA devices with microphones or sound capabilities?
<theine> Pustulo: not that I know of
<cornflake> where can i find a howto on setting up cdrecord?
<cornflake> for ubuntu, anyway...
<HrdwrBoB> you don't setup cdrecord
<Pustulo> theine, OK.  ignore me :)
<HrdwrBoB> you just run it
<HrdwrBoB> what are you trying to acheive
<DrAk0> O_o
<cornflake> HrdwrBoB: then wut's the burn command?
<DrAk0> i just want download the OSI and i can't find it
<tmartin> how do i change the background and foreground color of my xterm windows?
<Matt|> tmartin, are you using gnome-terminal?
<liten> xterm -fg grey -bg black
<tmartin> xterm
<HrdwrBoB> cornflake: it depends, cdrecord is quite complicated, what are you actually trying t5o DO
<tmartin> how do i find what colors are supported?
<tmartin> are all html hex colors accepted?
<ogra> DrAk0: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<liten> tmartin: you can have a look at google for ".Xresources"
<DrAk0> ogra, Thanks!
<Auke> tmartin, try 'xterm -bg "#AABBCC" -fg "#DDEEFF"'
<Auke> (don't type the 's, but do type the "s
<tmartin> Auke, that worksk
<Auke> of course :P
<Pustulo> tmartin, /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<Matt|> how can i install gdm themes?
<Matt|> where do i put em?
<Auke> and you can use the hint on Xresources to make this automatic for each xterm you start up.
<cornflake> HrdwrBoB: i'm trying to burn a music cd
<tmartin> thx pustulo
<HrdwrBoB> cornflake: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=24 -audio track1.wav track2.wav
<Pustulo> tmartin, those are predefined, named colours
<HrdwrBoB> will burn an audio CD with those tracks at speed 24 with the device in /dev/hdc
<cornflake> HrdwrBoB: ok, i'll try that
<cardador> Matt|: computer > sys conf > login screen setup > graphical > install new theme
<tmartin> actually using those predifined names doest work
<Matt|> cardador, thanks, i unzipped it in the /usr/share/gdm/themes dir hopefully it will work
<Pustulo> tmartin.  weird
<Auke> tmartin, they should... try for example 'xterm -bg cornsilk'?
<tmartin> that worked
<Auke> then which name did you try?
<tmartin> AliceBlue for foreground
<tmartin> that didnt work
<Pustulo> any error msg?
<Auke> hm, that works for me
<Auke> (do note that it looks very close to white um?)
<tmartin> oh ok
<Auke> :-P
<tmartin> yea it worked for bg so its gotta be working for fg too
<tmartin> can i resize the xterm window?
<tmartin> im lookin at the man..
<tmartin> lotta options
<Pustulo> tmartin try it.. at worst your system explodes in smoke
<Pustulo> tmartin, -geometry XxY
<tmartin> oooo sweetness
<tmartin> can xterm be transparent too?
<Auke> nope
<Pustulo> tmartin, not normally
<Auke> (try aterm or gnome-terminal for that
<Pustulo> or eterm
<tmartin> reason im using xterm is becvause gnome terminal wasnt recognizing escape sequence colors
<tmartin> or whatever it is that allows you to view colors on ur filesystem
<Pustulo> ick
<Auke> dude, you got colors on your filesystem? what did fsck day?
<Auke> err, *say?
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> ls --color
<HrdwrBoB> I think is what he means
<tmartin> well imean when i do ls
<tmartin> i get colors for dierectories
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<Auke> oh, really... (sorry, I'm joking)
<Pustulo> ick.. colours.. i never got used to colours on ls.. unalias ls is one tf the first things I do :)
<tmartin> oh haha
<Pustulo> mind you, im colour-blind
<tmartin> ah well then it looks a bit diff for you
<Auke> ah :-) I usually use ls -F , because that also works on old sun boxes
<billytwowilly> what is the password for cups administration?
<tmartin> i just dont like all the verbosity of ls -l so colors help
<Pustulo> ls -Fc is my norm
<tmartin> oh ok
<tmartin> that works
<vortex25> I could never get that cups web interface working, so I just used the Computer->System Configuration->Printing
<theine> billytwowilly: tried your root password?
<tmartin> just for me colors are more quickly recognized than asteriks
<billytwowilly> theine, I tried it, it didn't work
<Pustulo> tmartin, Ive been playing with UNIces since 1990.. ls -Fc has been around  longer than colour ls :)
<theine> hmmm... that's odd
<Pustulo> tmartin, * @ + and / mean more to me than colours
<theine> I really thought it's the root password
<tmartin> whats @ and +
<Pustulo> i meant =, not +
<Pustulo> @ is a link I thought
<billytwowilly> theine, I thought it was too.... what should I be using for the username?
<theine> billytwowilly: root
<exfarmboy> Question from a newbie... tried installing Ubuntu on an old pentium, using the Smart Boot Manager floppy and the Ubuntu boot CD.  The boot menu came up but the CDROM drive was not listed as an option.  I tried specifying the I/O address directly and that did not work.   The primary and secondary ide channels are at addresses
<billytwowilly> theine, that doesn't work..
<Pustulo> = is a pipe i think
<theine> billytwowilly: you've done ``sudo passwd root'' right?
<exfarmboy> Woops... sorry... cut my sentence off.  Anyone willing to chat for a bit to help me out?
<billytwowilly> theine, uhh. I have a password.. I changed it with the user and group thingy.
<billytwowilly> wouldn't that just wipe the password?
<theine> billytwowilly: yes, you sure have a password, but maybe root has none yet
<billytwowilly> no, I mean the root user has a password
<billytwowilly> I can su and put in my password and become root.
<theine> billytwowilly: I see, well the you should be fine of course
<bito> what is MD5 for word: damasio?
<bito> now iam in windows
<theine> billytwowilly: Sorry that you aren't as far as cups is concerned
<billytwowilly> theine, but no closer to figuring out why cups hates me;)
<bito> sorry
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
<Auke> fe9ea670b5d795d7310c01e03fd6022e
<bito> damasio
<Auke> yep
<cornflake> HrdwrBoB: that command didn't work
<HrdwrBoB> cornflake: no, you need to modify it to be the same as your stuff.
<billytwowilly> BASTARDS! "Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu Computer > System configuration > Printing."
<billytwowilly> how do I unscrew this up?
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<HrdwrBoB> use menu-> system conf-> printing
<billytwowilly> I like the web interface.
<billytwowilly> That's at the top of the webinterface.
<HrdwrBoB> humour me
<HrdwrBoB> and try using that
<billytwowilly> I am using that. I want to know how to unmess up the cups web interface. If you guys are going to disable it you should include directions on how to fix it.
<cornflake> HrdwrBoB: nvm, it worked, but it just did a bad  burn
<HrdwrBoB> ok cool
<housetier> billytwowilly we are bastards, remember?
<billytwowilly> housetier, Yah, but I'm trying to give you an opportunity to prove me wrong;)
<housetier> you missed the opportunity to show respect
<HrdwrBoB> billytwowilly: essentially, the web interface shouldn't be used, that's the intention, however I'm sure you can re-enable it
<HrdwrBoB> though I'm not actually sure how
<HrdwrBoB> since I just used the gui printer dialog
<theine> for me, gnome-cups-manager doesn't even start...
<theine> I'm using hoary as I should probably add
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<Pustulo> easy.. dont use a printer... save trees :)
<HrdwrBoB> that might be why
<robertj> okay, undergoing the wife test
<robertj> Hostname screen causing intimidation
* robertj peers through double sided glass
<robertj> "are these case sensitive" "Can I erase the ubuntu"
<HrdwrBoB> robertj: yeah that's a matter of some problem
<HrdwrBoB> the question is not really 100% necesarry
<HrdwrBoB> but irritating to change
<robertj> that's a tough one
<Pustulo> change wife.. much easier.. though more expensive
<robertj> I'd say a reverse lookup should be attempted, and if it doesn't work, give it a random or default hostname
<robertj> The moment of truth...the partitioning step
<hypa7ia> reverse == not so useful for those on dynamic ips
<hypa7ia> it will often return a value, but that value could be wrong on the next login
<robertj> hypa7ia: if it fails they likely don't have any hostname policys
<robertj> oh, that's right
<hypa7ia> yes, but if it succeeds it could still prove problematic
<robertj> I could see it being stupid but not problomatic
<robertj> say your hostanme is like this fellow CPEblahblahblah81b
<robertj> and it changes to something similar but not the same
<robertj> is it really any worse than "mybox432"
<ben913> why does linux ring the system bell like 2 or 3 times on start up and shut down
<robertj> ben: not sure, did you do a normal ubuntu install?
<ben913> robertj: yeah
<ben913> i think it beeps because of errors, but why would it beep on shut down then?
<desp> hey
<robertj> ben: my guess is pci
<robertj> err pcmcia
<desp> can someone explain to me why gvim opens a file showing both its beginning and its end?
<ben913> ok, so how do i fix that? :p
<desp> I'd much rather have just one view into the file
<ema> a
<andril> hello all again
<andril> :)
<ben913> robertj: how can i make it not beep for pcmia stuff?
<robertj> find the packages that beep and remove them
<Pustulo> pcmcia only beeps when its enabling/disabling things.. removing pkgs wont fix anything
<Pustulo> unless you dont want to use pcmcia cards
<tmartin> ahhh i cant change the default terminal in gnome to xterm with options
<tmartin> it keeps applying my options to the gnome terminal
<robertj> ok, partition stage did nto go well with wife
<robertj> "Install Ubuntu on free space" needs to get in there ;)
<HrdwrBoB> robertj: check bugzilla
<HrdwrBoB> and file a bug report feature request :)
<ben913> how do i know what's making the beep?
<ben913> if i have a wireless card in the pcmia slot, would that make it beep on start up?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> a lot beep on pcmcia insert
<HrdwrBoB> plug in the card = beep
<HrdwrBoB> when you bootup and it starts up, it detects the card is plugged in
<HrdwrBoB> and beeps
<Pustulo> there's a beep for detection and one for enabling I think
<tmartin> the preffred applications wont accpet xterm -bg "AliceBlue" in the custom terminal section
<tmartin> ne1 successfully changed their default terminal under gnome?
<Pustulo> tmartin, are you sure there isn't a setting for gnome-term to use the ascii colour thing?
<Pustulo> tmartin, it seems odd to me that the gnome-term wouldnt grok the colours
<M-and-M_> w00t
<tmartin> i got gnome-terminal working
<tmartin> its just damn slow compared to xterm for startup
<Pustulo> tmartin, sheesh hard to please:)
<spox> yo
<tmartin> well heck thats why im using ubuntu
<eclipse> hi, anyone in here knows how to install a firefox skin manually?
<tmartin> so i can customize the hell out of it
<schifo> guys
<eclipse> no one?
<spox> jeezz the only thing which I hear these days is "that's why I'm using ubuntu"
<eclipse> hi, anyone in here knows how to install a firefox skin manually?
<Pustulo> eclipse.. look at the firefox/mozilla site for it
<schifo> how do i download the kernel source guys
<eclipse> i know but i just want a quick answer
<Pustulo> eclipse: under preferences , go to the themes settings
<ben913> HrdwrBob: so how would i stop it from beeping?
<Pustulo> eclipse: its pretty intuitive
<ben913> it's really annoying to take out the card and then put it back in
<Pustulo> ben: turn the volume down  or unplug the speaker :)
<schifo> how do i download the kernel source guys
<schifo> i tried searching for kernel-source in synaptic but i dont see 2.6.8
<eclipse> pustulo, i don't see it
<Pustulo> eclipse, under tools, sorry
<Pustulo> eclipse, i dont have one handy to look at
<ben913> it's a laptop, and volume doesn't effect it
<eclipse> i can't find it
<eclipse> the only way to install is by letting firefox install it
<Pustulo> yes
<Pustulo> well maybe
<eclipse> actually i found a site that shows u how
<Pustulo> that's the easiest
<Pustulo> ben: i have an answer for you
<Pustulo> you owe me beer
<bigt> question can someone kindly help me with getting firefox to work with ubuntu please? it keeps giving me bus error
<Pustulo> ben: you need to pass "cardmgr" a "-q" argument
<ben913> Pustulo: where do i put that?
<Pustulo> ben: gimme a minute
<ben913> Pustula: thanks a bundle ;)
<Pustulo> ben:  you need to edit /etc/init.d/pcmcia
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, I was wondering why not all my files are "previewed" while others are?
<Pustulo> ben: look for the like with "CARDMGR_OPTS"
<Pustulo> ben, you should be able to just put "-q" afte rthe =.  There might be a better way to do this, but this should work
<Pustulo> ben.. argh.. my advice is based on a redhat 9 install, not ubuntu, so i might be wrong
<ben913> Pustulo: yeah, rthe =. isn't in there
<ben913> what should i put in front of cardmgr_opts ?
<Pustulo> ben, don't touch it :) you might be doin the wrong thing
<Pustulo> ben... i dont have a pcmcia setup to refer to :/
<ben913> oh, lol
<Pustulo> ben:  i know you need to get the -q option to the cardmgr, but I can't tell you how to do it without the scripts handy
<ben913> oh, alright
<ben913> i can always fiddle with it later
<Pustulo> ben, sorry
<ben913> what's cardmgr -q mean?
<ben913> cardmgr quiet?
<Pustulo> -q = quiet
<ben913> what would happen if i put -q in front of cardmgr_opt ?
<Pustulo> i dont know, you may well break your pcmcia stuff
<ben913> if it doesn't work or messes something up, it will just mess up pcmia, right?
<ben913> well i can always change it back, correct?
<Pustulo> ben, i guess (no warranties disclaimer here)
<Pustulo> ben, send it to me if you want
<desp> can someone help me?  I want to build gedit from source, and have it recognized by the apt package system.  what do I need to do?
<nevyn> desp: why do you want to build it from source?
<tmartin> how would i edit my XResources file so that whenever i start up XTerm with just the command "xterm" my color choices are applied?
<desp> nevyn: I want to fix the black-cursor-on-black-background bug
<tmartin> or coudl i put a file in my user dir?
<desp> nevyn: I can't believe nobody uses gedit in white-on-black mode
<nevyn> it's not fixed in the latest version in warty?
<desp> no, it's not.
<Pustulo> tmartin .Xresources or .xresources, I think
<Pustulo> tmartin, not sure of the format
<tmartin> yea ok i think i just found a page on google
<HrdwrBoB> desp: you would need a source line in apt-get
<HrdwrBoB> then you can apt-get source gedit
<HrdwrBoB> and build it from the ubuntu sources into a deb
<desp> HrdwrBoB: oh, nice.
<desp> thx
<Mojo_Jojo> anyone here have luck installing dvdrip?
<Pustulo> heh.. hanging out in here sure beats working
<HrdwrBoB> Pustulo: heh
<robertj> debian installer allows resizing of ntfs partitions on the fly right?
<HrdwrBoB> I beleive so
<robertj> so where did that option go?
<HrdwrBoB> oh, if it's not there, no
<desp> HrdwrBoB: can you tell me how exactly should I build it from the ubuntu sources into a deb?
<HrdwrBoB> desp: lookup how to make a deb
<desp> okay
<HrdwrBoB> it's the same process
<bob2> robertj: it's not in warty's installer
<bob2> and I'd be really really paranoid about backaups before trying anything like that
<zenwhen> hopefully my k3b install will finish tonight
<robertj> bob2: but why is it not
<zenwhen> i need ot make a big fat backup of this install to dvd
<zenwhen> to*
<bob2> robertj: because it was added after warty forked
<robertj> bob2: oh
<bob2> well, "diverged"
<Tsjoklat> hey all
<hypa7ia> hey Tsjoklat :-)
<Ruffian|JANE|> Anyone who disses Ubuntu is an idiot
<Tsjoklat> hi hypa :)
<tvon> heh
<Tsjoklat> lol hi Ruffian
<tvon> Ruffian|JANE|: need to stick that on a t-shirt with naked people on the back
<Ruffian|JANE|> AHAHAHAHAHA
<hypa7ia> yes tvon!  i'd buy one :-)
<Ruffian|JANE|> I hate those naked people! what was the people at Ubuntu thinking?
<bob2> chill dudue
<Tsjoklat> I would buy one too
<Pustulo> mmmm nipples
<zenwhen> haha
<tvon> Shuttleworth was a big defender.  I think they were fine but I can understand how it could go over wrong with a lot of people.
<Ruffian|JANE|> Why you always dissin bob2?
<Tsjoklat> I d/l the november desktop.. removed it very fast
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: I'm not dissing anyone, it's just that you get very excited and off-topic very quickly
<zenwhen> I think the current login screen is pretty nice.
<Tsjoklat> I like you excited Ruffian :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> that black dudes a playa
<Tsjoklat> I think it is a girl though
<zenwhen> yeah
<zenwhen> it is
<Tsjoklat> lol
<zenwhen> ?:(
<desp> incredible! so I don't need to rebuild gedit from source just to change the cursor color! who would've thunk. http://neugierig.org/content/gtk2/
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen grew a wig
<hypa7ia> nice desp :-)
<Pustulo> if you're offended at tose pics, you should see what I have on my wall here at work
<Ruffian|JANE|> lol
<Pustulo> pic of my baby girl freshly extracted from the whom
<Pustulo> they dont get nuder than that
<Ruffian|JANE|> lol
<Tsjoklat> not offended at all...
<Ruffian|JANE|> un-tarred
<nomasteryoda> lol
<weasello> ubuntu says I can't get access to httpd.conf :(
<nomasteryoda> congrats
<Pustulo> still with womb-cheese
<weasello> opens read-only
<Tsjoklat> congrats Pustulo
<Tsjoklat> but you are refering to something nice and personal
<Pustulo> hey... thanks... wasnt fishing for that, but tah anyhow
<Pustulo> :)
<Tsjoklat> freshly extracted... lol
<nomasteryoda> hey, my baby girl is now 10
<nomasteryoda> so yea, i remember
<Tsjoklat> 'daddy is a bit caught up with ubu darling'
<Pustulo> but it isnt personal for ppl i work with.. i'd be pretty miffed if they objected
<Tsjoklat> you never forget yoda
<nomasteryoda> yea
<ben> hi
<zenwhen> did any ubuntu cds ship yet?
<Tsjoklat> hi ben
<ben> i got the beeps to stop
<Ruffian|JANE|> ya, I orderd like 30 and nothing came
<stuNNed> anyone ever add RPC based services to /etc/initd.conf?
<Pustulo> w00t!
<ben> thanks to the guy who helped me :)
<zenwhen> ben
<Pustulo> you legend, ben
<Tsjoklat> ben has beeps that won't stop
<ben> zenwhen: wat?
<zenwhen> you mean the pc cpeaker beeps?
<zenwhen> speaker*
<stuNNed> s/initd/inetd
<bob2> zenwhen: they'll be there in a couple of weeks
<ben> zenwhen: yeah, it was because of pcmcia
<zenwhen> oh
<Ruffian|JANE|> I ordered 30 Ubuntu CDs like a couple of weeks ago and nothing arived!!
<zenwhen> I wish my pc speaker didnt work
<ben> the ubuntu CDs didn't ship yet, i don't think
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: yes, wait
<hypa7ia> Ruffian|JANE|: it's still in the topic...
<zenwhen> Because I dont like that it beeps when im doing stuff in the terminal
<Tsjoklat> I don't even have speakers plugged in
<Tsjoklat> I like it silent
<zenwhen> well
<zenwhen> I like speakers
<nomasteryoda> sometimes that is nice
<zenwhen> but im tlaking about the pc speaker
<nomasteryoda> quietly meshing with the ubuntu
<ben> anyone ever use boot icons?
<Tsjoklat> boot icons?
<nomasteryoda> like boots?
<nomasteryoda> or booties?
<Tsjoklat> does anyone in here uses Alexandria?
<ben> boot-icons
<ben> it's a package
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<ben> it adds graphical icons when booting
<Pustulo> I've rescued one lost soul today... time for tea
<ben> i dunno, thought it would look cool
<ben> :p
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> i rescued one lost soul too
<Tsjoklat> never heard of it
<Tsjoklat> the boot icons
<ben> search synaptics
<weasello> I can't find a PostgreSQL entry in the Synaptic package thingy. Am I looking in the wrong place?
<Tsjoklat> This Package modifies the boot progress to show small graphics
<Tsjoklat> in the non-scrolling area of the screen (at the top, next to
<Tsjoklat> the Linux penguin).
<Tsjoklat> well I haven't seen it ben, nor used it sorry
<hypa7ia> weasello: it might be in universe
<Tsjoklat> hey weasello... are you up and running?
<Tsjoklat> I just looked and it is in synaptic weasello
<weasello> tsj: yep!
<Tsjoklat> happy?
<weasello> well, so far. Can't figure out a few things, but I'm just getting started
<weasello> hypa: what's universe?
<Tsjoklat> weasello: do you know how to add rep to synaptic? or are you more familair with sources.list?
<weasello> tsj: I know neither of which you speak
<Tsjoklat> ok I'll help
<Tsjoklat> cd /etc/apt
<Tsjoklat> you'll see sources.list
<Tsjoklat> you do: sudo nano sources.list
<natea> anyone know why when i mount my Mac OS HFS+ partition and try copying a file to it, it says that it's read-only?
<natea> i used: mount -o rw -t hfsplus /dev/hda4 /mnt/macosx
<Tsjoklat> and there you'll see something like: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main
<Tsjoklat> now for you to enable the universe rep do this:
<Tsjoklat> make it that it reads: main restricted universe multiverse
<Tsjoklat> on all of them
<Tsjoklat> make sure they are all uncomment
<Tsjoklat> meaning no: #
<desp> okay
<Tsjoklat> do this for security also
<desp> so can someone tell me what do I need to do for my .gtkrc.mine file to take effect?
<ninkendo> does ubuntu backport the radeon driver from xorg?
<ninkendo> into XF4.3, that is
<Tsjoklat> then close it ctrl x
<bob2> natea: does linux support writing to hfs+?
<Tsjoklat> and do: sudo apt-get update
<Tsjoklat> sudo apt-get upgrade if you like
<desp> bob2: yes, although there's a bug if the hfs+ volume is heavily fragmented and you try to create a file
<Ruffian|JANE|> apt-get upgrade is good
<Ruffian|JANE|> it upgrades
<Ruffian|JANE|> =)
<natea> bob2, i'm not sure - i also tried to use 'hfmount' but it says that the volume is not a HFS+ volume.
<Tsjoklat> then apt-cache search postq (what ever you want)
<Tsjoklat> if you are not sure about the file: do a apt-cache show filename
<Tsjoklat> read about it :P
<HrdwrBoB> natea: I had that with my ipod
<HrdwrBoB> I unmounted it
<Tsjoklat> then sudo apt-get install filename
<HrdwrBoB> used hfmount/hfumount
<Tsjoklat> and you are good to go weasello
<HrdwrBoB> them mounted it again
<HrdwrBoB> it was all good
* weasello gulps it all down
<natea> HrdwrBoB, how has the firewire support been with Ubuntu?
<Tsjoklat> too hard weasello?
<natea> i'm experiencing strange freezes when i plug in my external Firewire HD.
<Hikaru79> Gah, I'm such an idiot
<HrdwrBoB> natea: I used USB
<Hikaru79> How do you burn an .iso in Nautilus' CD burner?
<Tsjoklat> I can tell you the synaptic way if you like?
<HrdwrBoB> Hikaru79: right click, burn to cd
<desp> please, someone, tell me -- how do I create a .gtkrc file that takes effect in gedit?
<bob2> Hikaru79: right click. "write to cd"
<Hikaru79> HrdwrBoB, I tried that
<Hikaru79> But it actually BURNS the iso
<bob2> desp: .gtkrc-2.0
<HrdwrBoB> er
<Hikaru79> Like, I end up with a single ISO image
<Hikaru79> File
<HrdwrBoB> that's what you said you wanted
<HrdwrBoB> er
<desp> bob2: and then what, restart gdm?
<Hikaru79> Not the actual contents of the iamge =/
<HrdwrBoB> Hikaru79: I have personally used it
<natea> HrdwrBoB, so the 'hfmount' cmd mounted your ipod with no probs?
<bob2> desp: no
<HrdwrBoB> are you sure your image isn't containing an image
<HrdwrBoB> natea: tbh I'm not sure wtf it did
<HrdwrBoB> natea: it took no options
<Hikaru79> It's the Ubuntu i386 installer... so yes, I'm sure :P
<HrdwrBoB> the error in dmesg said to umount/mount
<HrdwrBoB> Hikaru79: what's the md5sum of the iso
<Tsjoklat> computer: system configuration: synaptic: settings: repositories: put on ever Section line: main restricted universe multiverse
<Tsjoklat> close
<Tsjoklat> hit reload
<Hikaru79> Let me check, HrdwrBoB
<Tsjoklat> search: filename
<Tsjoklat> hope that helps.. command line person myself
<Hikaru79> a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0  warty-release-install-i386.iso
<huttan> anyone installed ati drivers on a default ubuntu kernel?
* Tsjoklat fears she has blown weasello to kingdom come
<natea> HrdwrBoB, yeah i thought it was a bit strange that it took no args.
<Tsjoklat> I went with the default huttan... works perfect
<HrdwrBoB> Hikaru79: looks right
<Hikaru79> Yup...
<Pustulo> i have fglrx stuff running
<HrdwrBoB> Hikaru79: so you right clicked on it
<huttan> Tsjoklat, how did you install the drivers ?
<HrdwrBoB> and selected 'write to disc' ?
<Hikaru79> And yet, here I have it... a CD with just a plain .iso file on it
<huttan> Tsjoklat, i cant find my kernel-source
<Hikaru79> Oooh
<Hikaru79> Oops
<HrdwrBoB> hehe
<Hikaru79> I moved it to the burn:// thing first =P
<Hikaru79> Then I "write these files to CD"
<HrdwrBoB> hehe :)
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
* Hikaru79 blushes
<HrdwrBoB> ah well
<HrdwrBoB> blank CDs are cheap :)
<Hikaru79> True
<weasello> I'm handling it, thanks Tsjoklat :) I added the lines in sources.list and am now using synaptic to reload and browse! Now let's see if I find everything I'm looking for :)
<Tsjoklat> ah you will :) it's like a candy store
<nomasteryoda> yea
<weasello> What's the difference between Uni/Multi verse?
<desp> bob2: yes! I got it working. thanks for your reluctant help ;)
<nomasteryoda> too much to choose from
<Tsjoklat> huttan I never installed any ati drivers
<Tsjoklat> weasello an ubu dev told me it is inbetween universe and main
<Tsjoklat> don't ask, I have no clue what that is suppose to mean
<HrdwrBoB> multiverse is the 'nonus' stuff
<HrdwrBoB> like mplayer etc etc
<Tsjoklat> huttan: I don't like chewed up kernels.. I build my own
<huttan> Tsjoklat, i tried to make my own, it wouldnt boot on my sata disks
<Tsjoklat> but the ati card worked out of the box.. before building my own kernel
<Tsjoklat> ubu was very good with it
<weasello> I've installed Apache into Ubu, but see no way to interface with it in Gnome :/ Is it strict command-line only?
<Tsjoklat> did you build support in for the sata huttan?
<Tsjoklat> I don't know anything about apache weasello sorry
<hypa7ia> weasello: i think it's pretty much commandline and config files yeah
<weasello> how about this... There's some config files I want to make shortcuts to on my desktop. How would I go about doing that?
<weasello> That's user-friendly enough for me :)
<hypa7ia> right-click on the desktop and add a launcher i think
<schifo> guys
<schifo> i tried searching for kernel-source in synaptic but i dont see 2.6.8
<Tsjoklat> right click on your desktop and add launcher.. specify what sort... service etc.
<Tsjoklat> Linux kernel source for version 2.6.8 with Debian patches
<Tsjoklat> This package provides the source code for the Linux kernel version 2.6.8.
<Tsjoklat> it's in there schifo
<booda> REGISTER itzmeagin
<schifo> what is it called
<Tsjoklat> do a search for kernel-source
<schifo> i did
<Tsjoklat> and it should pop up
<schifo> i get a few
<huttan> Tsjoklat, yeah
<schifo> but not 2.6.8
<huttan> Tsjoklat, but couldnt boot root fs
<Tsjoklat> do you have universe enabled?
<huttan> Tsjoklat, do you by any chance know where i can get the kernel-source for 2.6.8.1-l-386 ?
<schifo> not sure, pretty new to synaptic, please elaborate
<booda> hello all I just installed ubuntu and would like to have my terminal and command line
<Tsjoklat> tried kernel.org?
<hypa7ia> booda: applications > system
<Tsjoklat> schifo.. scroll up? I just launched weasello into synaptic land
<britt_radiofree> i've heard there's some great acpi improvements in 2.9.1 ... would love to see that brought in from deb-unstable
<schifo> not sure what that meant TSjoklat
<Tsjoklat> both 2.6.8 and 2.6.9 are in ubu list
<hypa7ia> 2.9.1 what britt_radiofree ?
<Tsjoklat> schifo I just explained to weasello how to enable universe
<britt_radiofree> so ... imap broken in evo testing for anyone?
<Tsjoklat> could you scroll back to read up schifo?
<britt_radiofree> hypa7ia, ack 2.6.9 :)
<hypa7ia> britt_radiofree: testing as in hoary?
<Tsjoklat>  computer: system configuration: synaptic: settings: repositories: put on ever Section line: main restricted universe multiverse
<Tsjoklat> close
<hypa7ia> britt_radiofree: it's in the pipes, otherwise, just grab a vanilla kernel off kernel.org
<Tsjoklat> hit reload
<britt_radiofree> hypa7ia, 2.6.9 (with mm patches i believe) is in deb unstable ... i didn't see it in ubuntu earlier today when i did a quick search
<Tsjoklat> click status
<britt_radiofree> hypa7ia, i'm too lazy to build my own ... i can wait
<GnuHippy> I want x.org
<hypa7ia> britt_radiofree: there's your answer then :-)
<hypa7ia> i'm waiting for 2.6.10 actually
<Tsjoklat> lol hypa :)
<hypa7ia> so i know where you're coming from
<Tsjoklat> <-- running 2.6.10
<HrdwrBoB> 2.6.10-rc1
<HrdwrBoB> you mean
<weasello> so I made a launcher on my desktop that points to an apache config file, but when I double click on it it loads up the contents of the launcher file not the target of the launcher file :(
<zenwhen> Im still using 2.6.9-rc3
<britt_radiofree> also, is imap in evo testing broken for anyone else?
<zenwhen> lol
<GnuHippy> has anybody got w32codecs working on amd64?
<Tsjoklat> yes Bob, thanks for pointing out the wee details
<hypa7ia> HrdwrBoB: well, whatever gets built as a package... gonna eventually figure out how to do my own from vanilla tho
<hypa7ia> britt_radiofree: evo from hoary?
<hypa7ia> because i'm using it from warty with imap just fine
<schifo> Tsjoklat, i did your procedure, but now im getting errors when i reload
<schifo> ie. Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020) unstable/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%204.10%20%5fWarty%20Warthog%5f%20-%20Preview%20i386%20Binary-1%20(20041020)_dists_unstable_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<britt_radiofree> hypa7ia, from hoary
<Tsjoklat> what kind of errorst schifo?
<Tsjoklat> something like duplicate?
<Tsjoklat> ah okay
<Tsjoklat> open up synaptic
<hypa7ia> schifo: put your warty cd in the drive
<Tsjoklat> make sure you only got: four lines
<Tsjoklat> below the cd one (that you can uncomment out if you wish)
<Tsjoklat> deb + deb source for archive and deb + deb source for security
<weasello> Oh never mind, I got the Launcher thing working. But the files it's opening are Read Only; how can I make them editable?
<Tsjoklat> chown it
<Pustulo> eeks...
<schifo> nm, fixed
<Tsjoklat> sorry schifo I forgot that part
<Pustulo> shouldnt chown system files to plain user ownership
<Tsjoklat> no not system files
<Tsjoklat> but isn't he just trying to make 'user' files editable?
<Pustulo> ah ok... not following very closely
* Pustulo shuts up
<weasello> chown: changing ownership of `apache2.conf': Operation not permitted
<Tsjoklat> he's making shortcuts on his desktop
<Pustulo> apache config looks system to me :)
<Tsjoklat> yeah it is
<Tsjoklat> wouldn't do that weasello
<schifo> what does this universe thing do
<Tsjoklat> it beams you up Scotty
<weasello> why not? :)
<schifo> impossible
<Tsjoklat> it enables more packages schifo
<Pustulo> sudo <editor> file
<Pustulo> its better that way :)
<robertj> How fine grained is X auto conf, can specific options be added for specific motherboard/video card cobos?
<Tsjoklat> not fully supported
<robertj> err combos
<Tsjoklat> sudo nano filename
<Pustulo> pfft nano
<Tsjoklat> you are a vim man huh
<weasello> Can I just do gedit instead of nano? I don't like that command line stuff
<Pustulo> use ed you blouse
<Tsjoklat> it's like gnome/kde .. either you are a vim person or a nano one
<Pustulo> use whatever editor you like
<weasello> and how do I put Sudo into the launcher on my desktop?
<Tsjoklat> weasello: command line stuff is nix heheh
<Tsjoklat> you mean?
<Pustulo> typing wont kill you
<Tsjoklat> might give you carpal tunnel at best
<schifo> good job Tsjoklat
<Pustulo> i'm a vi person from long ago
<Hikaru79> I've got another computer that I want to use as a webserver, and I'm looking for a distribution for it. I've been liking Ubuntu on my desktop computer a LOT so far, so is it also a viable choice as a server distro?
<schifo> Tsjoklat, have you ever patched an orinoco driver, etc?
<Hikaru79> I know there's probably better alternatives
<Hikaru79> But is it at least plausible?
<Tsjoklat> gksudo filename blah blah weasello
<hypa7ia> Hikaru79: plausible, yes, i don't see why not
<Tsjoklat> see Pustulo :P I knew it
<weasello> I'll be opening these config files about 200 times in the next four days, I want to open them really easily and quickly in a resizable window; not command line.
<Tsjoklat> a what driver schifo?
<Tsjoklat> if you want to sudo them add gksudo in the launcher
<weasello> where do I add it?
<hypa7ia> at the start weasello
<weasello> start of what?
<schifo> Tsjoklat, sorry to say but i still can't see 2.6.8, i have only 4 repositories enabled, deb + src, and deb + src security, and the sections to all 4 are: main restricted universe multiverse
<weasello> under the advanced tab?
<hypa7ia> i think so weasello
<mdz> schifo: what are you looking for?
<hypa7ia> hmm, schifo, i think that there isn't a kernel-source-2.6.8 pkg yet
<mdz> Hikaru79: Ubuntu is absolutely a solid server platform
<hypa7ia> i only have up to 2.6.7 in mine
<weasello> ok, added gksudo, now it asks for a password. I type it and it said "failed opening file as root: child terminated with status 1"
<mdz> hypa7ia, schifo: if you're looking for the kernel sources, they're in linux-source-2.6.8.1
<schifo> ?
<hypa7ia> thanks mdz
<hypa7ia> schifo: look for that
<mdz> and it's in main; you don't need to change anything from the default in sources.list to find it
<schifo> Tsjoklat, sorry to say but i still can't see 2.6.8, i have only 4 repositories enabled, deb + src, and deb + src security, and the sections to all 4 are: main restricted universe multiverse
<mdz> schifo: <mdz> hypa7ia, schifo: if you're looking for the kernel sources, they're in linux-source-2.6.8.1
<mdz> schifo: <mdz> and it's in main; you don't need to change anything from the default in sources.list to find it
<weasello> Is there any sort of repository for installing software on Ubuntu somewhere? Everywhere I look it says "download this and compile that" and it doesn't seem like wonderful ol' windows :(
<Pustulo> s/wonderful/evil/g
<GnuHippy> has anybody go the w32codecs working with amd64???
<GnuHippy> got*
<hypa7ia> weasello: you can either get packages with synaptics, or you can download sources and compile them, that's about it
<weasello> ok hypa
<ben> hi
<hypa7ia> GnuHippy: not since 10 minutes ago i'd guess.  maybe post a bug or something
<eskiled> hello
<hypa7ia> weasello: packages are the equivalent of an installer in windoze.  but better.  source is the equiv too, but kinda worse :-)
<eskiled> has anyone here ordered the ubuntu CD from www.ubuntu.org???
<hypa7ia> eskiled: check the topic
<mdz> weasello: a repository of several thousand trivially installable packages is available for Ubuntu, among the most for any operating system.  I'm surprised you got the impression that you had to compile anything
<eskiled> hypa7ia: which part
<GnuHippy> its not really a bug
<mdz> hypa7ia, GnuHippy: please don't file bugs about software that isn't provided with Ubuntu
<GnuHippy> I wont
<weasello> mdz: I'm searching the net for software, coming across websites... not looking in the repository itself
<eskiled> hypia7ia: i am wondering if anyone has gotten spam mail i have NOT ordered one yet
<nevyn> eskiled: yep..
<mdz> weasello: Ubuntu provides one of the largest collections of software in one place
<schifo> guys, when is the next version of ubuntu coming out
<stuNNed> weasello, you can also add *unsupported* 'universe' and 'multiverse' to your ubuntu repo's, afaik
<mdz> schifo: April
<weasello> mdz: but not easily accessible upon installation of Ubuntu; you have to do crazy things to sources.list that noone could ever figure out on their own
<ben913> wee, the original doom is fun
<eskiled> nevyn: you got spammed???
<nevyn> eskiled: no I ordered CD's
<eskiled> lol
<mdz> eskiled: we absolutely do not use those email addresses for any purpose other than contacting you about your CD order, as explained at the very top of the page
<eskiled> damnit
<schifo> mdz, april is too far away
<nevyn> eskiled: I'd be having major words to the ubuntu dev's I know if I got spammed.
* mdz laughs at schifo
<eskiled> no i mean spamming my address mdz
<eskiled> like my house llo
<nevyn> either with email or snailmail
<Xenguy> Is there still time to order the CD's BTW?
<HrdwrBoB> way to be paranoid
<mdz> eskiled: the same applies
<nevyn> Xenguy: I don't think they've been shipped yet.
<eskiled> my parents wwould flip if we got spam mail because of somehting free i ordered
<eskiled> okay thankyou mdz
<eskiled> im out'
<mdz> Xenguy: the first batch is already en route, but there will be a second
<Xenguy> nevyn: guess that's a 'yes' :-)
<HrdwrBoB> < eskiled> my parents wwould flip if we got spam mail because of
<HrdwrBoB>                  somehting free i ordered
<Xenguy> mdz: OK, excellent
<nevyn> mdz: do you know what the total # of CD's was?
<HrdwrBoB> .. OMG A K-mart catalog
<nevyn> mdz: I'm just curious..
<HrdwrBoB> sheltered life
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: I think you're being harsh.
<HrdwrBoB> he was talking about real world spam
<nevyn> I know he was.
<mdz> nevyn: more than 100,000, less than 1,000,000 :-)
<HrdwrBoB> if his parents would 'flip' if they received a catalogue or somesuch other thing in the mail because of him, perhaps they need chill out
<nevyn> it's a valid concern if you can't physically beatup a ubuntu dev
<nevyn> :)
<schifo> guys, after synaptic finished getting linux-source, where does it normally put the source?
<mdz> schifo: /usr/src
<Pustulo> schifo: its under your chair
<ben913> where would synaptic put the doom game?
<schifo> Pustulo, thanks
<schifo> mdz, thanks
<hypa7ia> mdz: more than 100,000?  that's awesome :-)
<nevyn> that is neat for an initial release.
* nevyn wonders if his 100 are in the 100,000
* hypa7ia only ordered 20
<nevyn> lightweight ;)
<nuOpus> hello
<nuOpus> hey does anyone need a gmail?
<nuOpus> I am trying to get rid of my one single invite
<HrdwrBoB> no
<Xenguy> nuOpus: no one *needs* a gmail ;-)
<nevyn> nuOpus: why do you want to get rid of it?
<nuOpus> oh okay ... gmail account
<hypa7ia> nevyn: we've got lots coming in to the linuxcaffe tho :-)
<hypa7ia> nevyn: www.linuxcaffe.ca
<nuOpus> cuz that invite friends bold thing is starting to annoy me
<nuOpus> lol
<hypa7ia> nuOpus: invite some random hotmail user :-)
<nuOpus> hey there is an idea! it gets thrown in trash anyway
<hypa7ia> yuppers
<schifo> guys, linux-source is in .tar.bz2 format, how am i supposed to uncompress that
<nuOpus> Anyway .. anyone try the Hoary repo yet?
<nuOpus> errr Hoary distribution
<HrdwrBoB> schifo: tar xvfj foo.tar.bz2
<schifo> thanks bob
<nuOpus> works very will I just wanted to report
<mdz> schifo: what is your goal?
<schifo> mdz, my goal is the following: http://www.kismetwireless.net/download.shtml
<schifo> pardon, i meant: http://www.kismetwireless.net/HOWTO-26_Orinoco_Rfmon.txt
<mdz> schifo: ok, you don't need the kernel source at all for that
<mdz> you only need to build one module
<schifo> man
<schifo> i dont know what to do anymore
<schifo> how am i supposed to patch the driver then?
<mdz> you can download a tarball with the complete driver in it, build it, and use it, without patching anything
<schifo> what do you mean, where can i find this
<nevyn> hypa7ia: drupal?
<schifo> im patching because i need to set my wireless card to monitor mode
<schifo> when i do iwpriv eth1, monitor mode isnt listed
<hypa7ia> nevyn: nope, tikiwiki
<paulproteus> Tikiwiki is so ugly.  Otherwise I'd consider using it places.
* stuNNed uses mediawiki
<shank_> moinmoin is nice
<Tsjoklat> tikiwiki?
<hypa7ia> paulproteus: depends on what you do with it.  my friend jason is the master:  www.penguindays.ca
<Tsjoklat> sorry whomever was talking to me.. had a cat emergency
<Tsjoklat> barfing all over the joint
<hypa7ia> erk!  www.penguinday.ca
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster :)
<Tsjoklat> I feel like the greeting person at Wallmart
<TongMaster> heh
<HrdwrBoB> do they sell walls?
<Tsjoklat> hey hey
<Tsjoklat> I only say hi and bye Bob :P
<TongMaster> Do we get complimentary mints?
<Tsjoklat> I got brochures?
<Tsjoklat> stickers?
<shank_> Tsjoklat, i thought you had to be crippled in some way to be the wal-mart greater
<Tsjoklat> who says I aren't shank :P
<shank_> Tsjoklat, ok, then
* shank_ hands Tsjoklat a blue vest
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> ewww
<Tsjoklat> no no I am colourdeaf
<Tsjoklat> no blue
<Tsjoklat> brown :)
<Tsjoklat> ubu brown
<shank_> i think organce would be better
<Tsjoklat> man I do sound retarded
<shank_> and you can wear a siren on your head
<Tsjoklat> now don't make a mocking case out of me shank
* shank_ hands Tsjoklat a sucker
<Tsjoklat> I greet but I am not here to be pissed on :)
<TongMaster> what good are you then?
* TongMaster looks for somewhere else to piss
<Tsjoklat> dunno TM
<Tsjoklat> so much for gratitude
<Tsjoklat> hypa you can be the greeter from now on
<TongMaster> hey, a man's got to pee.
<Tsjoklat> not on me you will
<TongMaster> parse error
<hypa7ia> noooooo
<hypa7ia> i will not be the greeter :-p
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen has to be it then :P
<Pustulo> hey.. someone from houston
<Pustulo> i'll be there in 3.5wks!
<zugwrack> Greetings...
<zugwrack> Where you at now?
<Tsjoklat> or we could always appoint Pustulo
<schifo> guys, how can i 'configure my kernel with the configurator of my choice' ?
<schifo> Tsjoklat, perhaps you would know
<Pustulo> its not that i like houston, its just that I wont be here at work
<Pustulo> i'm in sydney, aus
<zugwrack> Ahhh...
<zugwrack> Been very nice weather here last couple days..
<Pustulo> sis-in-law wedding
<schifo> basically, make menuconfig if i recall, but which dir do i have to be in
<Tsjoklat> schifo?
<Pustulo> well here, the nice days outnumber the yucky ones, not like houston :)
<Tsjoklat> for building kernel?
<schifo> correct
<Tsjoklat> /usr/src
<schifo> /linux-source-2.6.8.1, you mean
<zugwrack> Ok so like this distro is way kewl for PPC(mac)...but uhhh...I am lost with anything resembling debian.... is there a smp kernel that I can get with dpkg?
<Tsjoklat> no it should be linked to that
<chz> can anybody help...im in big trouble!
<Tsjoklat> cd /usr/scr
<chz> for sum reason..i cannot log into my systme...i keep getting this error...
<Tsjoklat> src
<Tsjoklat> sorry
<Tsjoklat> gawd
<Tsjoklat> cd /usr/src
<Tsjoklat> ls -l
<Pustulo> zug, is marvin zindler dead yet?
<schifo> k
<Tsjoklat> should point at the kernel you want
<zugwrack> Nope..still kickin...(although barely) heh
<schifo> correct Tsjoklat, thanks again
* Pustulo has slime in his icemachine
<Tsjoklat> yw schifo
<chz> ** (gnome-session:3852): WARNING **: Unable to read ICE authority file: /home/chz/.ICEauthority
<zenwhen> did i miss out on greeter duty
<zugwrack> Ok gotta bail for now...will be back...
<chz> hey...marvin zindler..u folks from houston...?
<Tsjoklat> no zenwhen.. you got the job
<Pustulo> zug is
<zenwhen> chz
<Tsjoklat> hypa suggested you for the job
<Tsjoklat> great honour
<Pustulo> i've visited there about 8 times
<zenwhen> sudo chmod 777 .ICEauthority
<zugwrack> Cypress actually..but that is still west Houston...
<zenwhen> or 775
<chz> ok...i'll try that...be back in a couple mins...
<zenwhen> It will work. Cya.
<shank_> hi zenwhen
<zenwhen> I used to have thta happen a lot when I was crashing my box testing new kernels all the time.
<zenwhen> that*
<Tsjoklat> you are suppose to say hi zenwhen
<zenwhen> Hat shank_
<zenwhen> hay*
<zenwhen> lolz
<shank_> hehe
<Tsjoklat> LOL
<shank_> zenwhen, your crippled too i see
<zenwhen> hi meatwad
* shank_ gives blue vest to zenwhen
<zenwhen> ;-;
<Tsjoklat> after two hours you may appoint somebody else :)
<zenwhen> this turd brown theme is growing on me
<Tsjoklat> or whenever you feel like caving in I suppose
<shank_> i like the spinning wheel
<shank_> that's kinda nift
<Tsjoklat> I love brown
<shank_> especially the fetus one
<Tsjoklat> so glad they didn't go with blue
<chz> awesome it worked..!!
<zenwhen> me too
<zenwhen> Im really sick of blue
<chz> thanks zen..
<zenwhen> chz, awesome
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen.. you are forgetting something
<zenwhen> no problem
<Tsjoklat> LOL
<zenwhen> D:
<chz> would u happen  to know why that problem occured in the first place..?
<Pustulo> hey.. ive been to Auston once too
<Pustulo> austin that is
<zenwhen> chz, did you have a lock up or crash?
<tmartin> how can i open up my machine to scp?
<tmartin> for ssh
<schifo> k, just finished with menuconfig, all i have to do now is make modules; make modules_install; correct?
<zenwhen> Somtimes when exiting gnome, your ICEauth gets locked
<chz> no..just restarted...
<zenwhen> its a bug that has been around for quite some time
<chz> oo...i c...
<Tsjoklat> are you using fakeroot schifo?
<schifo> not sure what that means Tsjoklat
<schifo> im in real root
<chz> good to know...
<Tsjoklat> oh no
<Tsjoklat> pm me schifo
<zenwhen> the little drumbeat is getting to me
<zenwhen> ;-;
<Tsjoklat> I'll teach you how to build deb kernels
<chz> what part of houston are u from zen...i used to live in bellair..
<schifo> k
<Tsjoklat> that way you can dpkg -i and so forth
<zenwhen> Im not from houston.
<zenwhen> What gave you that idea?
<shank_> is there a deb with more wallpapers?
<chz> oo...somebody was from houston..
<zenwhen> Im in buttfuck kentucky.
<Pustulo> hey, ive been there too!
<meatwad> is there a way to map key bindings w/ gnome? (haven't used gnome since 1.2)
<TongMaster> croweded this time of year.
<shank_> zenwhen, its better than being in cleveland
<zenwhen> Im not sure.
<Pustulo> zug was from houston, nnot zen
<chz> oo...zug...
<chz> thats rite..
<shank_> all the z* looks the same
<Pustulo> i'm heading there in 3.5wks
<zenwhen> racist
<stuNNed> meatwad, gnome-keybinding-properties ?
<zenwhen> ;-;
<Tsjoklat> we got a greeter with an attitude :)
<shank_> zenwhen, your not gonna be employee of the month
<nevyn> meatwad: HSF!!!
<Tsjoklat> ok for who wants to build a deb kernel package: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html#INSTALL-KERNEL-PKG
<stuNNed> Tsjoklat, thanks!
<chz> well i appreciate the help again...i shall log back in when i got time...gotta project due in the morning for assembly class...(blech)
<Tsjoklat> wellcome stunned
<Tsjoklat> I love the way you are able to build kernels with deb
<Rene_S> Hmm Xchat theme got changed ...
<Rene_S> So quiet in here
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen went on lunch break
<zenwhen> hehe
<Rene_S> hehem did he take the whole channel with him ?
<zenwhen> trying to get gftp set up
<Rene_S> I had to downgrade my Evolution, seems the one on Hoary don't like me sending emails out
<tmartin> how do i remove a file that starts with "-l"
<tmartin> i tried rm "-l.core000.80513" but rm sees -l as an option
<Pustulo> rm -- -l
<Rene_S> rm -f -l*.* would be my guess
<tmartin> thx !
<Rene_S> ahh double --
<Pustulo> or rm ./-l
<zenwhen> http://zenhardwhere.com/images/ubuntu-media.png
<zenwhen> oops
<Rene_S> neto another trick to add to my list of usefull commands
* Xenguy coughs...
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: ooh cool
* vgedris excuses himself (hi Xenguy :)
<meatwad> thanks to stuNNed who pointed me to gnome-keybinding-properties to create some keybindings but are there additional actions possible that aren't listed in there?
<tseng> :q
<tseng> er
<Xenguy> vgedris: greetings :-)
<zenwhen> Yeah, that stuff at the top of that is mpd at work.
<Xenguy> vgedris: have you tried ubuntu yet?
<meatwad> (I've got to have my Toggle Maximise Window Vertically :)
<Rene_S> Whats really cool is my name in the Xchat
<DAC1138> why wont ubuntu let me login as root?
<vgedris> Xenguy: Not yet, but considering it for my next desktop box that will be replacing the current one (running Debian)
<Rene_S> I love being immortalized in screenshots
<vgedris> Just need to find the time to properly build that machine up...
<DAC1138> whats the default ubuntu root password?
<Xenguy> vgedris: I'm definitely interested in giving warty a spin (tried last night, but I think I have a bum CD, so I'll have to re-burn I guess)
<Rene_S> I made a bum cd my first time trying warty, once i got it fixed i never looked back
<vgedris> I want to do a bit of reading up on it before I commit to installing.   That's why I came in here to lurk. :)
<Rene_S> Even beat out my Yoper install and I swore by that
<DAC1138> root password? can u even login as root in ubuntu?
<zenwhen> yes
<zenwhen> sudo passwd root
<zenwhen> you can set a root password and use it as normal
<Xenguy> vgedris: seems to be basically sid snapshots from what I can tell (lurking is a good idea though; part of the reason I'm here :-)
<hypa7ia> we need a bot inhere to serve that message :-)
<DAC1138> thanks
<zenwhen> lol
<HrdwrBoB> but you should NOT NEED TO
<HrdwrBoB> argh
<HrdwrBoB> you CAN
<HrdwrBoB> but you don't need to
<Rene_S> Anyone here tried the Muine Music Player ?
<zenwhen> Rene_S, yes... its very album centric.
<stuNNed> DAC1138, default is set to use `sudo` and not even have a root account.
<zenwhen> If you dont have tons of albums dont bother.
<Rene_S> Yeah, i noticed that.
<zenwhen> I couldnt stand not having a true root account. Im not big on change.
<DAC1138> got it. now how to i use apt-get? like update the repositories and such?
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: it's still root
<Rene_S> Hehe, i ended up making a root account too
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: sudo -s gives you a shell
<zenwhen> HrdwrBoB, I am aware of that.
<Rene_S> old habits die hard
<Pustulo> zen: thats why I stills tart my editor as 'vi' not 'vim'
<zenwhen> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> I'm a fulltime linux admin and my desktop box has no root
<nevyn> DAC1138: You shouldn't do it.
<zenwhen> Good
<HrdwrBoB> the next servers I implement will have no root
<zenwhen> Im not saying YOU should change.
<zenwhen> Im saying I am unwilling to change my habits.
<zenwhen> lol
<DAC1138> nevyn, then how do i install programs?
<HrdwrBoB> those that can't change will perish :p
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: sudo apt-get install foo
<Pustulo> hrm.. i wonder how much stuff would break if you changed the name of the root user
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: or just run synaptic from the menu
<Pustulo> the username that is
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: it will ask you for YOUR password
<zenwhen> Those who cant chnage will fuction just fine as no other distro disables root.
<zenwhen> change*
<nevyn> zenwhen: it's part of being secure by default.
<mdz> tmartin: rm -- <filename>
<nevyn> zenwhen: there's no need for root to be able to login.
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, no synaptic in the gnome menu
<zenwhen> Good passwords are secure by default.
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: why do you need root?
<zenwhen> Why do I not need root?
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: it is in computer-> system configuration
<zenwhen> lol
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, og, computer tab. im used to the older gnome
<nevyn> zenwhen: why do you need it?
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: as a user, I don't care about 'root'
<HrdwrBoB> I just want to use my computer
<mdz> heh, I was scrolled back a couple of pages and didn't realize it
<zenwhen> Good god.
<zenwhen> get off it.
<HrdwrBoB> lol
<HrdwrBoB> 'why are you all so quiet'
<zenwhen> I prefer to have it.
<zenwhen> Why the hell do you care?
<zenwhen> lol
<Pustulo> Bob, if you're not using your root account, give it to me.. I'd hate to see it go to waste
<DAC1138> why cant i just use apt-get?
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: you can
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install package
<HrdwrBoB> put in your password
<HrdwrBoB> *shazam*
<Pustulo> dont you need two matching rings for shazam?
<Pustulo> am i confusing my cartoons?
<stuNNed> DAC1138, `sudo -s` for root shell
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: sudo runs commands as root, but asks for YOUR password
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: it's also logged what you do
<Xenguy> Is it possible to create a 'root' user, with all the 'god-like powers' if one wants to?
<HrdwrBoB> and it's a lot harder to mess things up accidentally
<HrdwrBoB> Xenguy: it's there, it's just disabled
<DAC1138> no, apt-get needs to update the repositories, like in other debian distros, nothings working
<zenwhen> Compitancy is the best prevention.
<DAC1138> so far, im sorry guys, but i have to say ubuntu sux (so far)
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xenguy> HrdwrBoB: ahh, so best of both worlds - if someone wants it, they can just activate it
<HrdwrBoB> enable universe
<HrdwrBoB> Xenguy: exactly
<stuNNed> Xenguy, `sudo -s` then `passwd` afaik
<Tsjoklat> Ruffian: you got a customer.. DAC is dissing ubu
<nevyn> yep.. and competency means not logging onto the machine as the administrator.
<nevyn> this is true of linux and unix and even windows.
<zenwhen> Um
<zenwhen> Who said I logged into it?
<HrdwrBoB>  windows is somewhat harder though as there's lots of broken user programs
<Xenguy> nevyn: not sure what you mean by that
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: what exactly are you trying to do
<nevyn> zenwhen: why does it need a password then sudo can achieve everything that su can and logs it.
<DAC1138> Tsjoklat, not really dissing it, im just saying its not the best distro. its too hard to use to be aimed at new linux users
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, tyring to get k3b working so when i download a new linux iso i can install it
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, or apt get really to download k3b
<Tsjoklat> too hard?!?!
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: if you have an iso, you can simply right click it
* Tsjoklat falls over
<HrdwrBoB> and select 'write to disc'
<zenwhen> nevyn, Im not continuing this conversation.
<Tsjoklat> DAC... what other distros have you tried?
<nevyn> ok.
<nevyn> Xenguy: what's unclear?
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen may be the greeter but he has limits :)
<DAC1138> Tsjoklat, mepis, suse, mandrake, debian, slackware, ubuntu, fedora core 2 and 3, user_linux, knoppix
<Tsjoklat> and you really think ubu is hard?
<DAC1138> Tsjoklat, a few more, but i cant remember them off the top of my head.
<Tsjoklat> only because of sudo?
<DAC1138> Tsjoklat, yeah, even compared to slackware
<uhuru> meh
<Tsjoklat> slackware is the pits no offense
<zenwhen> I dont think Ubuntu is hard at all.
<zenwhen> Compared to SLACKWARE?
<zenwhen> I just moved from slackware.
<nevyn> DAC1138: it is different to someone used to administering linux|unix systems.
<DAC1138> yeah, slackware is hard, and kinda stupid, but i know ubuntu can be better, but so far, it isnt
<Tsjoklat> anyone that likes to refer them selves as slackwhores and their computers as pimpboxes should have their heads checked
<zenwhen> Running ubuntu is like getting a blowjobs and getting paid for it compared to running Slack.
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: so, what's the problem
<zenwhen> job*
<Tsjoklat> slackware hard.. lol it only updates once a year... haha
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: if you run 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list'
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, right now its downloading packages as easily as "apt-get install k3b"
<zenwhen> Slackware isnt hard either.
<HrdwrBoB> and enable universe
<Pustulo> pfft.. you think that's hard? i remember installing "MCC" from a dozen floppies on my 386
<Pustulo> that was hard
<HrdwrBoB> or if you run synaptic
<nevyn> debian stable only updates once every 2 or 3 years..
<zenwhen> But Ubuntu is most assuredly more ser friendly.
<HrdwrBoB> you can trivially enable it
<DAC1138> yeah, and its this whole sudo crap, im not used to it and ive been using linux for 3 years now
<uhuru> lol
<nevyn> DAC1138: sudo is a good thing really.
<Tsjoklat> not being  used to sudo crap as you call it DAC doesn't make ubu hard
<uhuru> it's just sudo.
<Xenguy> nevyn: the meaning of your previous statement is unclear to me -- but nm at this point, as I must get a couple of things done for work at this point ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: it's not magic
<Tsjoklat> sudo makes sense, you should use it period
<HrdwrBoB> simple prefix stuff you want done as root with sudo
<Tsjoklat> no matter what distro
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, its not easy either. then what after i open vi?
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: you know you can always just right-click on an iso to burn it to disk in nautilus, right?
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, not really, ive been using kde all this time
<nevyn> Xenguy: competent systems administrators do not logon to systems as the superuser.. (particularly for gui sessions)
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, ive uncommented those lines, now what?
<Pustulo> I can't relate to new users.. I've been playing linux far too long I think
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: save
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: well, you can.
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: quit
<uhuru> so now you say you don't like gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> then run apt-get update
<Tsjoklat> DAC: add behind main: main restricted universe multiverse
<HrdwrBoB> seriously, if you want to do it on the command line
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: sudo apt-get update
<Xenguy> nevyn: ahh, yes, of course -- I missed yer meaning the 1st time around
<hypa7ia> Pustulo: doesn't help when the noobs have attitude, either
<Tsjoklat> make it so it looks like: main restricted universe multiverse
<HrdwrBoB> and refuse to use the (easy to use) graphical tools
<DAC1138> uhuru, well, its not the old gnome i was used to back when mdk 9.1 came out
<Tsjoklat> for archives and security
<HrdwrBoB> then you are making it hard for YOURSELF
<DAC1138> uhuru, and i never said i dont like gnome, i dont know where you guys get off thinking i said this
<uhuru> then install that one dac.
<HrdwrBoB> and it isn't infact any reflection on the system at all
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, yeah, uncommenting those lines doesnt change anything
<Tsjoklat> DAC
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, aptget still doesnt work
<uhuru> it's your box - you tell it what to do
<Tsjoklat> DAC
<Tsjoklat> DAC
<Pustulo> hyp: its not a matter of attitude, I just can't get my head around how ppl can hope to get this stuff easily.. it took me a lot of messing around
<Tsjoklat> did you read what I wrote?!?!
<Pustulo> hyp: ppl should expect a learning curve
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: sudo apt-get update
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: run that
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, got it
<hypa7ia> Pustulo: agreed.  i'm still on it, that's fershure
<Tsjoklat> fine DAC rather ignores me
<HrdwrBoB> then sudo apt-get install k3b
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, finally im getting somewhere. not if i can get this xserver installed, ill be set and ubuntu will be ok
<HrdwrBoB> xserver?
<Pustulo> hyp: well I only know what I use, im no guru
<DAC1138> Tsjoklat, o, what? brb, let me scroll up. sorry
<Tsjoklat> make it so the line reads: main restricted universe multiverse ... for archives and security
<Tsjoklat> that way you will have access to everything ubu has to offer
<DAC1138> Tsjoklat, yeah, i read that, ok, brb
<hypa7ia> Pustulo: nor am i by any means :-/
<DAC1138> holy cow, 75MB of download to get k3b working, lol
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: that's because k3b is kde
<HrdwrBoB> you need all the kde librariew
<Tsjoklat> yeah you need kdelibs
<Tsjoklat> and qt
<DAC1138> yeah, and it needs all thos ekde libraries and such
<nevyn> and kde isn't in the shiptarket.
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: as I said, if all you want to do is burn an iso, right click it and select write to tisk
<HrdwrBoB> disk
<nevyn> s/tarket/target/
<DAC1138> yeah, but i'd also like to burn other files, and i just stopped k3d because i know theres a better way in gnome :-)
<meatwad> other than the limited options listed in 'gnome-keybinding-properties', is there a way to create custom keyboard shortcuts?
<zenwhen> I still need k3b for Video DVD's.
<Tsjoklat> nautilus burner is pretty good isn't
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: the other way to do it:  insert a cd.  a window will open.  put files in it.  File->write
<hypa7ia> Tsjoklat: i've been happy with it so far
<DAC1138> can i specify the write speed?
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: yeah, nautilus is not good for !file !iso stuff
<DAC1138> i need it to write at a slow speed due to some problem with my drive. its dirty or something
<HrdwrBoB> and there's no gnome equiv
<HrdwrBoB> which sucks
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: yes you can
<Tsjoklat> I've burned a few things with it and got no complaints myself hypa
<zenwhen> HrdwrBoB, If I had a gnome k3b clone, there would e nothing related to kde on my system.
<zenwhen> be*
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: yeah that's the same for a lot of people
<hypa7ia> Tsjoklat: in fact... windows will only burn at 8x on my drive, while naut burns at the full 24x
<Tsjoklat> wow that is cool hypa
<hypa7ia> yuppers
<alka_trash> new nvidia drivers release from nvidia
<hypa7ia> also weird
<DAC1138> ok, so far ubuntu is a little better
<Tsjoklat> as soon as I get an xbox winhole is history
<DAC1138> for for the newbies, i think they should stick with what the other distros are doing, not with sudo and such.
* nevyn mutters god I hate nvidia.......
<zenwhen> what
<zenwhen> how could oyu run linux and hate nvidia?
<zenwhen> you*
<alka_trash> really
<Tsjoklat> they do sudo for the newbies DAC
<jay_> is firefox 1.0rc2 available for ubuntu?
<nevyn> I hate people who claim that nvidia's binary drivers are good for linux more tho ;)
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: easily
<HrdwrBoB> I run nvidia cards
<HrdwrBoB> because they work
<HrdwrBoB> I don't really like them
<HrdwrBoB> but that's the reality
<zenwhen> Oh
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: the sudo thing is the Right Thing to do.  especially once it's explained to people
<zenwhen> Well they work well.
* hypa7ia has a radeon :-(
<zenwhen> And Are the only suitable drivers if one wants to play games in linux.
<alka_trash> I agree with zenwhen
<nevyn> unless you have a SMP system or some m/b chipset they like or do X development or kernel development or....
<Tsjoklat> wb TM
<zenwhen> Perhaps they arent the best solution possible, but they are ht ebest solution availabale.
<zenwhen> Would I pefer awesome open source drivers? YES. Are they going to happen? no.
<nevyn> hypa7ia: yay.
<nevyn> hypa7ia: with ati cards your worst case is equivilent to a nvidia card. and your best case is much much better.
<alka_trash> with all this talk about nvidia, I was going to build the latest do I need to copy the modules to sbin or something like that
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: not in terms of functionality
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, what is sudo exactly?
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: sudo runs a command as root.
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, and if its so good, why dont other popular distros tech it?
<TongMaster> fancing meeting you here, nevyn :)
<nevyn> DAC1138: most install it in base.
<zenwhen> nevyn, are you joking?
<nevyn> TongMaster: you just noticed I'm here?
<HrdwrBoB> 15:41 < HrdwrBoB> simple prefix stuff you want done as root with sudo
<TongMaster> it's a long l;ist, nevyn :)
<zenwhen> are you seriously saying that ati's linux driver support is even near Nvidia's?
<HrdwrBoB> 15:35 < HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: sudo runs commands as root, but asks for YOUR
<HrdwrBoB>                   password
<nevyn> zenwhen: if your card is <r200 the Free drivers are in Xfree864.3
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: please, read what I write
<nevyn> that's best case. and if you're running binary drivers you're fucked anyway you cut it.
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, i try, but its hard at 800x600
<zenwhen> fucked?
<zenwhen> nevyn, how so?
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: worst case nvidia=  you use the free driver (which is crap) and it works slowly and badly
<nevyn> yep. you're beholden to the manufacturer for making your hardware you bought work.
<HrdwrBoB> best case= you use the binary only drivers and it works fast, with the best 3d you can get currently in linux
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: omg, just like.. forever
<HrdwrBoB> that's their job.
<hypa7ia> i am confused
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not saying I support binary only drivers
<nevyn> and you don't get support for any drivers for anything.
<hypa7ia> which has better Free drivers?
<HrdwrBoB> but the point is from a PRAGMATIC view
<nevyn> ati.
<zenwhen> nevyn, Your elistist attitude doent give me any more performance in UT2K4. Sorry.
<zenwhen> elititst*
<mdz> hypa7ia: ati has superior free drivers
<HrdwrBoB> nvidia has better performance and support unde rlinux for games
<nevyn> it's not elitist it's practical.
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: this is also practical
<zenwhen> screw it*
<HrdwrBoB> ati's free drivers are far superior
<zenwhen> Its not practical.
<jdub> mdz: hrm, that's not what our X team says. :-)
<nevyn> if you want to participate in the linux community. free drivers are essential.
<hypa7ia> but the Free ati drivers are 2d-only, right?
<HrdwrBoB> and if you want free drivers, buy an ati card
<nevyn> hypa7ia: nope.
<hypa7ia> really?  hmm
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: no that's bullshit/
<hypa7ia> oh man,
<HrdwrBoB> I particpate in the 'linux community'
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: PARTICIPATE... that means write software ...
<HrdwrBoB> there's many ways to participate without developing the kernel
<HrdwrBoB> no it doesn't
<mdz> jdub: are you sure about that?
<HrdwrBoB> that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard you say
<zenwhen> nevyn, show me a free driver that cna get respectable framerates in UT2K4.
<jdub> mdz: relatively, yeah. daniel is always harping on about how broken they are.
<jdub> mdz: supposedly, something is changing in the near future.
<hypa7ia> that's how i nuked the ubuntu install on the other computer i was working on today.  i tried to install fglrx, but the Free drivers were working fine.  argh!
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: if you want to participate in the LINUX community not the ubantu community or the debian community.. you must be running free drivers.
<nevyn> must.
<nevyn> otherwise your bug reports are /dev/null3d
<DAC1138> brb, need to test this xserver, thanks for the help
<HrdwrBoB> because ubuntu is not a subset of the linux community>
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<nevyn> no. it's a superset.
<HrdwrBoB> well damn
<nevyn> the linux community would be people who participate in the development of the kernel.
<nevyn> including bugreporting documenting writing code etc.
<zenwhen> nevyn, wheres the decent open source drivers?
<DAC1138> uh, one thig, how do i see the desktop icons?
<DAC1138> and how do i empty the wastebasket?
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: right click
<HrdwrBoB> and there is no desktop icons
<mdz> jdub: he rants about both of them; the nv driver is *so* worse
<HrdwrBoB> you can put some there if you want
<HrdwrBoB> the nv driver is almost entirely magic numbers
<DAC1138> how do i empty the wastebasket?
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: right click on it.
<HrdwrBoB> select empty.
<DAC1138> looks like i should just use fluxbox with the gnome-panel then
<DAC1138> where is the wastebasket?
<HrdwrBoB> bottom, RHS
<Rene_S> Hmm too much politics, free not free, gnome kde, gentoo or anything else.  Jeez all i care about is if it works or not
<HrdwrBoB> Rene_S: exactly.
<DAC1138> man, gnomad has changed a LOT
<DAC1138> what version is this?
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: coming from mac os x, it's very mac like
<TongMaster> 2.8, DAC1138
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, yeah,  i want that, kinda, but ive never used mac os x hardcore
<DAC1138> i mean ive used it here and there, but not for long periods of time
<zenwhen> Bashing the nvidia binary drivers is bashing the only thing that makes Linux a viable platform for those who want ot aplay a game or two.
<TongMaster> what, frozen bubble isn't good enough?
* TongMaster tuts
* hypa7ia loves frozen bubble
<zenwhen> no
<mdz> I think the video card manufacturer flam^Wdiscusson ended several minutes ago
<zenwhen> No it isnt.
<zenwhen> lol
<Rene_S> Mac OSX = FreeBSD, then add Gnome and a nice theme and you got almost the same thing :)
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: i was using it for 2 years.  but i wanted a laptop and all.
<DAC1138> or, PearPC + macOSX and you have, mac osx, lol
<crazney> nevyn: dude, you're just wrong
<nevyn> some people don't care if linux is a "viable platform" some people actually do care about not being beholden to some "vendor"
<zenwhen> Mac OSX = Darwin
<DAC1138> im kinda liking ubuntu so far
<DAC1138> except for that whole sudo thing, but ill get past that
<hypa7ia> nevyn: did you see that thing about the open video card on slashdot a few weeks ago
<nevyn> yeah.
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: it's been mentioned how you can enable a root user.  kwitcherbitchin :-)
<Rene_S> Don't get me wrong, I like the freedom of choice idea, however I dont get mixed up in the politics end of Linux.
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: and some people care about things working more so than not being reliant on a vendor
<mdz> hypa7ia: why did your desire for a laptop preclude using MacOS?
<zenwhen> nevyn, those people arent the future of linux. Those people are the people who make people shy away from linux.
<Rene_S> My mortage payment takes all my time these days :)
<jdub> Rene_S: (most of it is not politics. it depends on how the person describes it.)
<HrdwrBoB> but to say the 'linux community' is those who hack/develop the kernel is stupid
<hypa7ia> mdz: because i wanted a tricked out laptop, and powerbooks were oiut of my budget range
<HrdwrBoB> hypa7ia: don't like ibooks?
<hypa7ia> HrdwrBoB: nah
<zenwhen> Your attitude is exactly opposite of the Ubuntu philoshpy. Why would you want to chat about it or run it?
<zenwhen> lol
<mdz> hypa7ia: yeah, apple laptops hurt that way...but the same holds for their desktops
<hypa7ia> not really for the imacs
<jimmiejaz> I want a sparc lappy. :(
<hypa7ia> i had a 17" flatpanel imac with a gig of ram
<Rene_S> I think the Linux community is the broad standard, people who use, develop, compile, tinker, cry over and show off Linux are all part of the community
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, what laptop do you have?
<HrdwrBoB> Rene_S: thankyou :)
<hypa7ia> i have basically the laptop they reviewed on slashdot a couple of days ago
<hypa7ia> it's an ASUS centrino book
<HrdwrBoB> the asus laptops are nice
<hypa7ia> got it barebones, no windows tax!
<hypa7ia> mwahahaha
<HrdwrBoB> oh, excellent
<DAC1138> ah. im using a gateway m305
<[lsd] > yeah asus are making some nice machines now
<DAC1138> works great with linux except for the video card, which will only allow 800x600 in linux unless i use a commercial xserver which i have, and i need to get working
<hypa7ia> it's a rockin laptop.  and /everything/ works.  just not out of the box :-(
<hypa7ia> even the extra buttons!!! :-)
<Rene_S> Last computer I seen work out off the box was a Commodore Pet
<hypa7ia> heheh.  never used a mac, eh Rene_S?
<jimmiejaz> sys64709
* jimmiejaz <3 SuperP.E.T. 
<Rene_S> Only a couple of times. I used one for pre press work at a print shop
<hypa7ia> hey jj, isn't it some sort of sacriledge for you to be in a linux chan :-)
<Pustulo> my c64, c128 and amiga all worked out of the box
<Pustulo> so did my xt
<mdz> hypa7ia: what kind of stuff did you need to do to get everything working?  things we could fix for hoary?
<jimmiejaz> not at all hypa7ia.
<Pustulo> and my 386 for that matter
<jimmiejaz> but shhhh! ;)
<hypa7ia> mdz: wel.  intel wireless 2200 is a big one.
<mdz> hypa7ia: what did it need?  newer version of the driver?
<hypa7ia> there's no driver pkg yet :-(
<Rene_S> Personally I would be dissapointed if my comp always worked out of the box, would leave me with no alternative than to bust something
<alvariux> somebody has the weather gdesklet
<mdz> hypa7ia: er, it's part of the default kernel :-)
<hypa7ia> is it?
<mdz> hypa7ia: my laptop has intel 2200 wireless, and it works out of the box
<alvariux> i put the city code but say retieval failed
<hypa7ia> argh.  then why doesn't mine :-(
<mdz> hypa7ia: maybe it needs a newer version of the driver? :-)
<hypa7ia> lessee.
<mdz> hypa7ia: you got it working, building the module from source?
<DAC1138> Pustulo, my speack & spell worked out of the box too
<DAC1138> Pustulo, Speek** as oyu can see, it doesnt teach me very well, lol
<DAC1138> bahhhh, i need sleep
<Rene_S> I had to reprogram my Tickle me Elmo, out of the box it used obcenities
<DAC1138> lol
<hypa7ia> mdz: nope, not yet
<mdz> hypa7ia: oh, you said everything works
<DAC1138> be back in a bit, xserver install time
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: don't diss the speak and spell.  that thing taught me to read :-)
<hypa7ia> mdz: well, it's not all working on /mine/ :-/
<Rene_S> Maybe its my lack of Linux savvy, but I cant for the life of me find to many bugs in the Hoary distro...
<mdz> Rene_S: just you wait :-)
<mdz> hypa7ia: does the module get loaded?
<hypa7ia> mdz: there's a bug in the dsdt for my laptop apparenly and thus the battery status is not to be fount
<hypa7ia> err found
<hypa7ia> and i have to hack the bios to fix it, eek!
<Rene_S> Yeah, I suppose the fun is about to start soon, Gnome 2.9 and maybe Xorg that should bust up some desktops nice
<hypa7ia> or patch the kernel.
<mdz> we'll probably end up merging newer ACPI anyway
<mdz> for the stuff mjg59 is working on
<hypa7ia> i'm not sure that it;s fixed there either
<hypa7ia> it's been a big discussion on http://m6n.ath.cx/forum/
<hypa7ia> and i haven't gotten cpufreq running again
<hypa7ia> but i think that's another PEBKAK
<hypa7ia> err PEBKAc
<hypa7ia> ohhhh
<pn> is there a place i can see a list of packages available for ubuntu?
<hypa7ia> the wacom graphire tablet drivers would be sooo nice to have
<hypa7ia> as a package
<DAC1138> one last thing, lol. where can i download the kernel source to the defauly ubuntu kernel? the current running kernel?
<meatwad> how do you use sawfish w/ gnome?
<Rene_S> pm: maybe on Distrowatch, they tend to list them for most distro's
<DAC1138> i cant see it in the synaptics stuff. the only kernels it has goes to 2.6.7, and the current kernel is 2.6.8-1 or something
<hypa7ia> pn: in synaptics?
<meatwad> choosing a window manager to use in gnome used to be very easy but now I have no clue how to do it
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: linux-kernel-2.6.8.1
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, yeah, but thats not in the synaptics package manager
<Rene_S> I am suprised there isnt a metacity configuration wizard
<hypa7ia> it should be DAC1138 if you've updated recently
<hypa7ia> it's in mine
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, what do you mean updated?
<pn> has anyone had any luck using debian packages with ubuntu?
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, how do i update the package list?
<crimsun> pn: yes, but very cautiously
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: in synaptics, hit Reload
<hypa7ia> upper left DAC1138
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, did that, the newest kernel i see is 2.6.7
<Rene_S> Im curious now to see what the Yoper guy is gonna do with Gnome ....
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, when i use the search feature for "kernel source"
<hypa7ia> DAC1138: i gave you the exact package name
<hypa7ia> search for linux-source
* nomasteryoda is away: IM me @ nomasteryoda on AIM / YIM
* nomasteryoda is back (gone 00:00:04)
<DAC1138> hypa7ia, got it, thanks
<Witigonen> I'm having trouble with permissions on my CD-RW/DVD-ROM drive.  When runnings that access it not as root, it's horribly, horribly, horribly slow.  What should my fstab say so that every user has full permissions to do whatever withi t?
<|QuaD|> is there an ubuntu with kde?
<HrdwrBoB> |QuaD|: you can install kde if you like
<Rene_S> Woot, jsut had my last cigarette ever .... got me the patch .... this better work
<HrdwrBoB> it's in universe
<HrdwrBoB> however, KDE is not part of 'ubuntu' as such
<hypa7ia> good luck Rene_S :-)
<Witigonen> Rene_S, good luck :)
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu is a GNOME based distribution
<|QuaD|> hmm
<|QuaD|> considering changing to ubuntu
<Rene_S> Thanks.  After 21 years of smoking, I need to stop.  Can't breath well anymore
<HrdwrBoB> I would say, use gnome for a while
<Xenguy> Rene_S: good luck - remember, patch, smatch -- it's all 'mind-over-matter' :-)
<HrdwrBoB> if you still don't like it, then change over
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: if you were in toronto you could participate in my smoking cessation program.  everytime you want to smoke, i kick you in the shins :-)
<Qo-noS> Rene_S: snuff out the cig but start on the crack ;)
<Xenguy> Qo-noS: placebos - excellent strategy :-)
<Qo-noS> ;)
<Rene_S> I live in Kitchener, 60 km is too far to go for an ass kicking, but thanks
<|QuaD|> heh, i have used kde for 4 years now :( but i really want to try ubuntu... i have ONLY heard good things about it
<hypa7ia> haha, cool Rene_S, you'll have to come down to the caffe sometime
<hypa7ia> www.linuxcaffe.ca
<|QuaD|> during the initial instilation does it load gnome... or is it more like a debian net install?
<hypa7ia> |QuaD|: it loads gnome
<Qo-noS> hey guys anyone knows of devel on a dtp app for the GNOME desktop? ala a gtk-based scribus?
<|QuaD|> is there a list of packages it automatically puts on?
<Xenguy> jezuz there's some kind of infestation of canadians in this channel :0
<Rene_S> I plan on going to the pow wow in December, gonna take pictures again.  I might look around this year.
<hypa7ia> hehe apparently Xenguy
<Xenguy> er, heh, I am one -- oops
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: pow wow = TLUG?
<Witigonen> |QuaD|, I usually prefer KDE as well, but on Ubuntu, gnome is just better.  I recommend trying Ubuntu with gnome for a little while, if you can't get used to it at all, then try it with KDE.
<Rene_S> Native thing at the Skydome
<|QuaD|> Witigonen: can you give me a reason why?
<hypa7ia> ahh, gotcha.  actual pow wow :-)
<|QuaD|> i trust you
<|QuaD|> just curious
<hypa7ia> |QuaD|: because it's really slick :-)
<Rene_S> Yeah I go to 2 every year.  One in Brantford and one in TO.
<hypa7ia> Qo-noS: dumb question, but isn't scribus gnome based?
<Qo-noS> hypa7ia: QT app ;)
<|QuaD|> :) does ubuntu put out packages ahead of debian unstable?
<hypa7ia> durn, Qo-noS.  i guess that explains why i don'thave it installed yet :-p
<HrdwrBoB> |QuaD|: all of the integration work is being done with GNOME
<HrdwrBoB> all of the hotplug stuff
<HrdwrBoB> all of that sort of magic
<|QuaD|> ohhh ok
<Rene_S> Xenguy, were not roaches,  or virus'es we are just Canadian
<|QuaD|> i guess i can try gnome
<hypa7ia> |QuaD|: some yes, some no.  and ubu's feeding all its fixes back into debian
<Witigonen> |QuaD|, Well, for one, it is the latest version of gnome- that's really, really nice.  One of the main reasons I prefer KDE, the use of my multimedia keys on the keyboard, I just set up with Gnome and it works great.  So that's awesome.  Also, gDesklets is better than superkaramba if you're into that stuff at all.  And, yeah, it just looks amazing.
<|QuaD|> the thing i hate about gnome is that gtk apps run really nicely under kde but kde apps run horribly under gnome
<|QuaD|> from my experience
<hypa7ia> Qo-noS: i;ve just been using Inkscape of late
<Qo-noS> hypa7ia: I guess a gtk-based Scribus + a presentation program will make GNOME better. OO's Impress is a little heavy on resources for some's liking. Criawips seems a promising effort though ;)
<Witigonen> Hey, is there a better CD ripping program than grip?
<Rene_S> My wife told me I had to pick a distro last night, she is tired of looking at the synaptic window
<Qo-noS> hypa7ia: ah Inkscape + Sodipodi + GIMP > satisfy most normal desktop users' the graphics needs :)
<|QuaD|> so noone answered me, where can i find a list of packages installed with ubuntu
<hypa7ia> yuppers Qo-noS
<hypa7ia> i <3 inkscape
<Qo-noS> :)
<hypa7ia> |QuaD|: i'm not sure that you can
<|QuaD|> really?
<Witigonen> |QuaD|, sorry, don't know.  Not that many are actually installed WITH Ubuntu (it only comes on one CD, after all) but there are a ton that you can install once you get it running.  Debian packages, after all.
<|QuaD|> right... i am VERY familiar with debian
<Rene_S> try this for a package list  http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<hypa7ia> |QuaD|: ubu is very very debian
<hypa7ia> after i used fedora for a month it was nice to come home :-)
<|QuaD|> right... but it installs gnome and other packages automatically right?
<|QuaD|> what arethose packages?
<|QuaD|> rene- i will try that
<Rene_S> Yeah, scroll part way down the page, its a short list of the majaor features and packages
<|QuaD|> yeah
<|QuaD|> i went from 3.5 years of debian to installing suse 9.2 this w/e
<|QuaD|> i have never been SOOO dissapointed
<hypa7ia> rpm == teh suck!
<|QuaD|> it is horrible
<Rene_S> SUSE is nice but slow and bloated i think
<|QuaD|> i liked it until i tried to install my own software
<|QuaD|> yast is amazing
<Rene_S> good for first time linux users
<|QuaD|> i have never set up my dual monitors soo quickly
<Witigonen> I hear a lot of complaints from Debian people about RPMs, but I've never understood just what was so horrible about them.  Anyone care to enlighten me?
<blacknyx> Yeah SuSe is good for newbies like me, I'm on it right now.
<|QuaD|> Witigonen: dependencies
<|QuaD|> blacknyx: i start with mandrake... i consider putting it back on quite often (though i never do) urpmi is pretty good
<hypa7ia> Witigonen: yes.  dependencies
<|QuaD|> Witigonen: i can't find a way to install a bittorrent app because it doesn't believe it has python ncurses installed
<Rene_S> Dependancies arent really the fault of the RPM per se. Its the people who make them that forget to include em :)
<blacknyx> |QuaD|:  Mandrake was too much like windows for me, SuSe is a fair balance until I can learn to do things better on command line.
<Witigonen> But programs like apt-get/urpmi/yast/yum all resolve the dependencies automatically.  (apt-get for RedHat/Fedora systems, that is)
<|QuaD|> blacknyx: i liked it to switch over
<|QuaD|> apt-get for suse has horrible repoisitories
<|QuaD|> and it isn't anything like a debian one... it is slow
<blacknyx> Once I try to recover my lost+and found files, I'll add ubuntu on a dual boot.
<Witigonen> Hm.  I've never tried SuSE, but apt-get was pretty good on all the RedHat-based systems I tried it on.
<|QuaD|> Witigonen: i have a suse 9.2 license (legal) i am not using it anymore... if you want i can send you the isos
<|QuaD|> and you can see why it sucks
<blacknyx> |QuaD|: keep in mind, 9.2 was JUST released.
<blacknyx> 9.1 is more stable.
<Witigonen> |QuaD|, I was thinking just the other night of installing SuSE.
<blacknyx> I havent even upgraded yet.
<|QuaD|> blacknyx: they don't even use bleeding edge packages
<|QuaD|> a lot is crippled
<|QuaD|> i hate it
<|QuaD|> Witigonen: want the isos?
<Rene_S> Thats not entirely a bad thing though
<Witigonen> |QuaD|, Sure.
<Witigonen> |QuaD|, if I don't use them, I'm sure somebody from my local lug will.
<blacknyx> But isn't stable better than bleeding edge?
<|QuaD|> Witigonen: can i pm you?
<Witigonen> |QuaD|, of course.
<|QuaD|> blacknyx: i like bleeding edge
<Rene_S> Depends on the type of Linux user you want to be
<blacknyx> I prefer stable, I'm not good enough with linux yet to deal with errors in bleeding edge.
<|QuaD|> stable is good for a server
<Qo-noS> most of these other package management tools that have sprung up in recent years e.g. apt4rpm, yum, swaret, slapt-get, pacman, prt-get drew at least part of their inspiration from Debian's APT. The strength of Debian and hence Debian-related distros like Ubuntu lies with debian's huge pool of packages and repositories and integration of package config in debconf
<|QuaD|> bleeding edge is good for home use
<|QuaD|> you don't realize how good you have it with apt
<|QuaD|> till you leave it
<Witigonen> Qo-noS, Ahh, alright.  Thanks.
<Rene_S> True, I hate having to wait for a Gentoo app to compile
<blacknyx> i haven't had anything with apt yet.
<Qo-noS> Rene_S: heh ;)
<|QuaD|> blacknyx: i tried gentoo for a while... i decided its not worth the time to compile stuff
<meatwad> anyone know how to swap out metacity for sawfish as the window manager gnome uses in ubuntu?
<Rene_S> I started my first Gentoo compile when i was a young man, now I am aged hehe
<Rene_S> and I am still waiting
<hypa7ia> gentoo took a day of my life
<hypa7ia> that's a day i'll never get back :-(
<Adrenal> is there anyway to theme gaim?
<blacknyx> |Quad|:  I had it for a few days, it was such a pain.
<hypa7ia> http://www.eghetto.ca/~msviolet/Humour/gentoo.jpg
<|QuaD|> yeah
<|QuaD|> debian is great
<|QuaD|> i miss it
<|QuaD|> and i have only not used it for a week
<|QuaD|> though debian kde support has been lagging
<Rene_S> The thing thats so nice about Linux as a rule is that people find a distro that works for them and there happy that way, almost everyone I know hates Windows ....
<|QuaD|> hehe yeah
<|QuaD|> the two i found that i like is mandrake and debian
<|QuaD|> i reccomend mandrake to anyone starting off in linux
<Adrenal> is there anyway to add window transperency
<blacknyx> Rene_S:  I agree, but I wish I had partition magic right now to try to fix my other hard drive.
<Adrenal> ?
<Rene_S> I like Yoper for some reason and I love this cause I am a Debian junkie and Gnome works nice
<blacknyx> I cant find anything to try to fix it with on linux.
<hypa7ia> qtparted blacknyx?  jsut run it in knoppix or somethin
<Rene_S> Hmm Knoppix makes a good fix it cd
<hypa7ia> that it does
<Rene_S> I usually get lazy though and use the Mandrake CD 1 and repartition with that
<|QuaD|> so, i am hoping for honesty here, do you guys really think ubuntu is a step up from debian? i don't want to make it 3 installs in a week (would prefer to stay at 2)
<|QuaD|> Rene_S: I thought i was the only one that did that!
<|QuaD|> lol
<|QuaD|> i did that this summer
<blacknyx> hypa7ia:  Should I run Knoppix on my corrupted hard drive?
<hypa7ia> |QuaD|: i really really do
<Rene_S> Dunno about a step up, it seems to be a step forward in making Debian more user friendly
<|QuaD|> any quick couple word answers/
<Witigonen> |QuaD|, having no experience with Debian itself (except for one really bad night back in the eighth grade with a 486) so I can't say.  I'm enjoying it, though.
<hypa7ia> blacknyx: i don't know really
<|QuaD|> ok :)
<|QuaD|> how does it make it more user friendly?
<blacknyx> hypa7ia:  thanks for the suggestion though, I wasnt even aware of this program.
<hypa7ia> no problemo
<Rene_S> Personally I like Ubuntu because the Gnome desktop works, its fairly snappy, the people in the forums and here are nice and its a Debian based distro
<[lsd] > the big thing in making it more user-friendly than debian is the release cycle
<|QuaD|> i am having a hard time seeing what makes it one step up
<[lsd] > you can install a stable, supported version that's pretty up-to-date
<Rene_S> Hey I like the 4 year between releases hehe
<[lsd] > rather than forcing people to run testing or unstable to get recent stuff
<Rene_S> FreeBSD had 4 years between 4 and 5
<[lsd] > Rene_S: it's great for some things :) perhaps not great for user desktops though
<|QuaD|> llooking at osdir's screenshots... it looks like ubuntu installs one webbrowser, one email client, one irc, etc ... is that true?
<|QuaD|> obviously with the option for more later?
<[lsd] > pretty much
<|QuaD|> nice
<[lsd] > the base distribution is kept fairly minimal in terms of application choice
<|QuaD|> thats good
<[lsd] > it covers lots of functions, but with only really one app of each type
<Rene_S> Yeah after all it needs to fit on one cd
<[lsd] > yeah i think it works really well
<|QuaD|> this might sound like a dumb question, but how long does the install of this take? i wanna plan my time tomorrow :)
<Witigonen> |QuaD|, shouldn't take more than half an hour.  Fifteen minutes?  Ten?
<Rene_S> I took me around 30 mins
<|QuaD|> wow... debian is like twice that
<[lsd] > the installer asks very few questions
<blacknyx> took me about 30 minutes, but thats because I was changing partitions.
<|QuaD|> then xserver setup always takes me 30 minutes
<|QuaD|> damn dual monitors
<Rene_S> Yoper installs in like 7 and a half mins
<[lsd] > ah you'll have to do that manually after the install
<[lsd] > or at least, i did
<|QuaD|> yeah
<|QuaD|> i always do
<Witigonen> Mandrake's pretty fast, too.  Fedora is slooooow, though.
<hypa7ia> slooooow
<hypa7ia> and i have a gig of ram
<hypa7ia> </brags>
<[lsd] > the installer configured my 4MB ET6000 as my primary head, instead of the 64mb gf4mx sitting next to it :)
<Rene_S> Yeah, I was shocked on how slow a 1 cd install of Fedora core 2 was
<[lsd] > which made me laugh
* Witigonen smiles.
<|QuaD|> suse took a while
<Rene_S> Mepis's installer has become peppier these days as well
<|QuaD|> i really don't understand the differences between the closely related debian distros
<|QuaD|> like ubuntu, yoper, mepis
<Rene_S> Creator's personal tastes
<|QuaD|> just software package choices?
<Rene_S> Yoper was created for speed
<Witigonen> Strange, strange things happening with Ubuntu that I think are permissions related.
<Rene_S> Mepis was created for newbies
<[lsd] > many of the ubuntu guys are debian people ticked off with various aspects of debian
<|QuaD|> so yoper is faster than ubuntu?
<[lsd] > or they seem to be at least
<Rene_S> Ubuntu was created for humanity :)
<HrdwrBoB> |QuaD|: it's not a mattter of speed
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu is about intgeration
<Witigonen> 1.  My CD-ROM drive is incredibly, incredibly slow.  2.  Same with DVDs.  3. Whenever doing stuff with said CD-ROM drive, system lags a lot.  4. Whenever I print, my printer warms up, but never actually PRINTS anything.
<|QuaD|> integration?
<HrdwrBoB> staying up to date, but off the bleeding edge
<HrdwrBoB> it's about Just Working
<|QuaD|> heh
<mdz> Witigonen: 1-3 = DMA not enabled on the drive
<Rene_S> Yoper is one of the fastest Linux's ever, however its short on native apps and programs
<Witigonen> mdz, excellent.  I'll google on how to check that.
<mdz> Witigonen: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<Rene_S> And i think its gonna run out of money as well
<Rene_S> One guy living in New Zealand cant front the bill the way its going now
<|QuaD|> oh well, i think i am going to do the ubuntu thing tomorrow night :)
<Rene_S> Not everyone has 575 million floating around
<mdz> Rene_S: what sort of benchmarks have been done on yoper?
<hypa7ia> <cough>mark shuttleworth</cough>
<|QuaD|> does he ever come in here?
<desp> any vim specialists here?
<mdz> Rene_S: do they do anything besides build with -march=i686?
<Rene_S> There was a series of tests performed by some one and posted on there website, the testing boot up, app speed and some other things
<hypa7ia> |QuaD|: haven't seen him, but he's active on the wiki and email list it seems
<mdz> |QuaD|: yes, quite often actually
<|QuaD|> whats his nick?
<Rene_S> Unfortunaly the web site is being upgraded so a link isnt gonna help
<mdz> desp: it's generally better to just ask your question; if someone can answer, they'll hear
<Witigonen> mdz, thank you so much.  Ripping is going incredibly well, and I'll test the DVD playback in a minute.
<Rene_S> they strip there builds and then prelink the hell out of everything
<mdz> Witigonen: unfortunately, there are too many CD-ROM drives out there which don't work properly with DMA enabled, so it is disabled by default
<Witigonen> Ahhh
<Witigonen> mdz, that explains it :)
<desp> mdz: right. well, whenever I try to open an existing file with vim/gvim, it displays both the beginning and the end of the file, which is rather odd to me, a novice. :P
<desp> so, how can I get it do display the file as one contiguous area?
<Tsjoklat> nano -w
<Rene_S> Yoper is like a Linux from scratch with some linux speed tricks
<mdz> |QuaD|: sabdfl
<Tsjoklat> desp: nano -w
<desp> Tsjoklat: you're really helpful!
<|QuaD|> oh
<Tsjoklat> :)
<desp> sigh
<mdz> desp: I've never seen the behaviour you describe
<desp> ha...
<desp> ok, thanks.
<desp> mdz: are there any config files used by vim that could've gone bad?
<mdz> desp: there are config files which could have been changed, but if you leave them alone they generally don't spoil ;-)
<Tsjoklat> desp: it's a good idea to make a backup dir... and put all the org files in there (copied) so if you do mess up.. you can copy them back
* Witigonen pokes his printer.  Work!
<desp> generally, yeah.
<desp> Tsjoklat: uh huh
<Tsjoklat> that's what I do.. and I needed it many times :)
<Witigonen> ...whoah.  Heh. Oops.
<Witigonen> I guess installing the right printer might have something to do with it.  I installed the 1750 instead of the 1710.  Heh.
<|QuaD|> alrihgt...bedtime
<|QuaD|> i will be around tomorrow when i install it :)
<Witigonen> G'night, |QuaD|.
<Rene_S> Toodles
<geppy> What is the preferred method of installing J2RE on Ubuntu?
<Rene_S> Hmm odd, I have a Linux distro in German and one in Chinese
<Qo-noS> Rene_S: Chinese? hmmm
<stephen_> hello. i'm looking for some help on why a "make" command would bail? Braind new ubuntu installation...
<Rene_S> Yeah, Berry Linux is chinese or japanese or something
<desp> ahhh.
<geppy> stephen_ what does it say in the console?
<Qo-noS> Rene_S: ah
<desp> mhz: it's the folds mechanism automatically applying to all my LaTeX documents I was trying to edit
<Rene_S> The german one is from a government ministry
<stephen_> geppy: i should explain. trying to run a script that came from the minitar.com website. drivers for a wifi pcmcia card...
<[lsd] > do you have make (and gcc  etc. for that matter) installed?
<desp> mdz: it's the folds mechanism automatically applying to all my LaTeX documents I was trying to edit
<desp> :)
<stephen_> ii am pretty syre that i have gcc installed. i thought that make installed as part of the c++ files??
<Rene_S> Someplace around my house I still have a copy of Storm Linux from like 1998
<[lsd] > try an apt-get install make just to double-check
<yohannes> hi, how do i execute *.bin file?
<geppy> sh ./*.bin
<stephen_> geppy, the error message is lsd: yep, latest installed already...
<geppy> er, run
<geppy> lsd"
<geppy> That's all that you're getting?
<stephen_> the error message is... make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386'
<stephen_> make[1] : Makefile: No such file or directory
<stephen_> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `Makefile'.  Stop.
<stephen_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386'
<stephen_> rt2400.ko failed to build!
<stephen_> make: *** [module]  Error 1
<[lsd] > ah
<[lsd] > you need kernel headers
<stephen_> i thought they were installed too? how do I check?
<[lsd] > i think the package you need is linux-headers-2.6.8.1-something
<[lsd] > not sure exactly
<stephen_> (i love linux geeks, we're so helpful!)
<[lsd] > hmm there's a package called linux-kernel-headers
<[lsd] > i guess that's an alias to whatever the appropriate version is
<[lsd] > try installing that :)
<Rene_S> Yeah, everything I know about Linux i learned from Google
<stephen_> lol...
<stephen_> synaptic tells me that the headers are installed. i also suspect that it might be a symlink problem.
<schifo> guys
<schifo> how long does it take to compile the kernel
<stephen_> the script i downloaded assumes every english speaking linux user is using rh...
<schifo> been at it for 40 mins
<hypa7ia> schifo: that's normal
<crimsun> depends on the options you selected and the speed of your machine
<hypa7ia> how fast is your machine schifo?
<schifo> 1.6ghz
<Tsjoklat> and how many modules you are building
<schifo> 2
<stephen_> lsd... when u said "try installing that", what did you mean?
<[lsd] > apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<[lsd] > but looking at it now
<[lsd] > it sounds like they may well be installed
<stephen_> i'll try it anyway... hang on a sec...
<[lsd] > but if it's expecting a makefile in there, it might be disappointed
<stephen_> i think that is what the script is doing.
<geppy> What is the preferred method of installing J2RE on Ubuntu?
<[lsd] > i hope you don't have to end up building a kernel, and then building the driver against that :/
<[lsd] > geppy: there's a FAQ on the website i think
<geppy> Thanks.
<stephen_> lsd: apt-get reports latest version of the kernel-headers installed...
<[lsd] > ah okay
<geppy> lsd:  It just says that it's unsupported.  Does that mean that I should install the sun .run file?
<[lsd] > geppy: i think so y eah
<geppy> Thanks.
<[lsd] > i could have sworn i read a more comprehensive guide to it on the ubuntu website the other day
<[lsd] > but i can't find it now
<stephen_> has anyone else tried to install wifi drivers for a minitar pcmcia card?
<Tsjoklat> lsd: maybe the wiki page
<[lsd] > Tsjoklat: ah i think you might be right
<[lsd] > http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<[lsd] > bingo
<htaccess> hi ive just installed on a toshiba satelite pro 4300 laptop, when ubuntu boots there is a black x laft in the middle of the screen, you know the x that always appears when the xserver starts, but it doesnt go away, the mouse cursor works fine.
<htaccess> any suggestions on howto remove the x?
<hypa7ia> htaccess: lemme find it on the wiki for ya, it's a known bug
<htaccess> hypa7ia, cool, thanks, known bugs are much better than unknown ones ;)
<hypa7ia> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/hwcursor
<hypa7ia> that they are htaccess :-)
<htaccess> hypa7ia, thankyou kindly
<hypa7ia> rock on!  i found something i needed when searching for that :-)
<hypa7ia> no problemo, glad to help
<Tsjoklat> go hypa :)
<Rene_S> Wish someone told me about the known bugs in my marriage :)
<stephen_> can anyone spare a 1 on 1 conversation? i'm trying to install minitar wifi drivers. think i'm having kernel problems tho...
<Tsjoklat> Rene: love is blind and marriage is the eye opener
<Tsjoklat> that's all you need to know
<hypa7ia> haha nice one Tsjoklat :-)
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Rene_S> Didn't know about all the dependancy problems before hand
<hypa7ia> stephen_: don't think i can help you with that :-(
<Witigonen> There's this hilarious quote in The 300 Spartans, but since I want to keep my spleen, I'm not going to say it.
<hypa7ia> saaaay it!
* hypa7ia pesters Witigonen
* Tsjoklat joins hypa in the pestering part
* geppy does, as well
<Witigonen> Bah, let me see if I can find it.
<bwiti> hey doing a pxe install...
<bwiti> and in the /etc/dhcpd.conf, do I add the mac address of the computer i am installing to or the host?
<Tsjoklat> Rene you only got a real problem if you are in marriage two and up
<bwiti> done it before, but cant remember
<Tsjoklat> hehe you didn't learn much from the first time then
<bwiti> well? any ideas?
<Rene_S> True, been at this 10 years.  Seem's to me I can live with the bugs now
<Tsjoklat> you'll be fine I would reckon... heheh
<hypa7ia> bwiti: i'd think the target comptuer
<hypa7ia> the one you're installing on
<Rene_S> Yeah the wife is a good ole gal, only gonna trade her in for 2 sheep and a llama
<hypa7ia> but the real question Rene_S: is she running linux :-)
<Tsjoklat> go for alpacas Rene
<hypa7ia> haha, best person-for-sale story
<Rene_S> NO, she looks confused when she see's me using it
<hypa7ia> aww, you gotta get her on it :-)
<Rene_S> I am gonna slip here a live disc oneday and see what happens
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: as much as i hate suse, try the suse livecd. it's very windowstacular
<Rene_S> Wow i am tiring starting to spell worse than a 3 year old
<Witigonen> Whoah... how very strange... On a umount -f I'm getting, "/dev/sda10: not mounted, /mnt/sda10: Illegal seek" and then a "device is busy" on a failed umount with the error "Device or Resource busy".  I can't think of anything that could be using it, though.
<Rene_S> I got a bunch of Live CD's kicking around gonna try one out on her machine soon
<Rene_S> would make filesharing easier
<hypa7ia> my plan is to get a fileserver / remote box going in my house
<hypa7ia> show the two roomies how to vnc into it to download crap off the university DC++ hub
<Rene_S> Mine is to make sure my fridge never out performs my PC
<hypa7ia> and they'll like that so much that i'll just have to put them on linux
<hypa7ia> well, maybe not the one with the mac.  she can stay in osx
<hypa7ia> but the other... i am sick of clearing spyware off her compy :-/
<Tsjoklat> hypa your wife is on osx?
<Witigonen> Why doesn't the right-click menu ever work in Nautilus in a mounted drive?
<phill> how would i mount an ftp as a folder?
<hypa7ia> not my wife, my roomie Tsjoklat
<hypa7ia> <-- is in unimiversity
<hypa7ia> <--also is not a guy
<Tsjoklat> well you could still have a wife lol
<hypa7ia> that i could, that i could :-)
<hypa7ia> yay canuckistan
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> I knew you are not a bloke hypa... but you could have had/have a wife
<Tsjoklat> who knows.. some ppl collect stamps.. others wives
<Rene_S> Ill stick to stamps
* hypa7ia giggles
<Rene_S> One wife is plenty for me
<Tsjoklat> I'll stick to my cats
<Tsjoklat> I got four
<Tsjoklat> my babies
<hypa7ia> there's been a lot of jokes up here of late about marrying americans so that they can move here
<Rene_S> I got 2 Jack russel terriers
<Tsjoklat> you are canuck hypa?
<hypa7ia> it's especially funny if they're of the same sex :-)
<hypa7ia> that i am
<Tsjoklat> you best be proud :)
<Tsjoklat> I got a friend that had to move to CA to marry her gf
<Rene_S> Deep down inside we are all Canadians
<Tsjoklat> and even deeper down Canadians are all Europeans
* hypa7ia grins
<hypa7ia> haha
<hypa7ia> one of my friend's msn nicks has been for the past week:
<hypa7ia> "canada has decided to pack up and move to europe.  for convenience, we are taking alaska with us"
<Tsjoklat> LOL
<Rene_S> Hehhe
<Tsjoklat> God that is hilarious
<Tsjoklat> I remember when I saw your nick for the first time hypa
<Tsjoklat> it was very late/early and I read hymen
<hypa7ia> http://www.michaelmoore.com/_images/splash/usofcanada.jpg
<hypa7ia> haha
<Tsjoklat> I was like.. well that's orginal
<jmhodges> hypa7ia: i like that msn nick :D
<hypa7ia> it's actually kinda funny... my name irl is leigh
<Rene_S> Mines Bob
<hypa7ia> and i picked hypatia for my irc nick... she was an ancience greek mathematician
<Rene_S> dunno why i call myself Rene
<hypa7ia> but apparently there was also a porn star named....
<Tsjoklat> identity crisis Rene
<hypa7ia> *drumroll*
<hypa7ia> hypatia lee
<Tsjoklat> hahaha too f unny
<jmhodges> hehe
<Rene_S> Hypatia Lee
<Rene_S> woot
<Tsjoklat> go hypa
<Rene_S> Classic Porn
<hypa7ia> tooootally coincidental :-)
<Tsjoklat> mines is Des.. and I got a very huge obsession with chocolate
<Tsjoklat> sureeeeeeeeeee hypa
<hypa7ia> really!  it was!
<hypa7ia> my ex loved 70's porn, found out from him
<Rene_S> Jesusland lol
<Tsjoklat> LOL
<Rene_S> I can almost see that
<Tsjoklat> the music always cracks me up hypa
<hypa7ia> my slashdot sig now reads "from just north of gilead"
<jmhodges> hypa7ia: hah
<hypa7ia> we'll see how long i go before getting flamed for that :-)
<Tsjoklat> we use to have chocolate from my grandmother.. from a factory from Indonesia that was named: tjoklat
<hypa7ia> thank goodness for the +1 karma bonus
<Tsjoklat> well ad one and one
<hypa7ia> why the s then Tsjoklat?
<Tsjoklat> tjoklat was taken lol
<hypa7ia> haha doh!
<phill> how would i mount an ftp as a folder?
<Tsjoklat> and it sounded better I think
<hypa7ia> yeah, that's why there's a 7 in my name
<htaccess> hypa7ia, thanks x gone now
<Tsjoklat> my alter nick is DLite
<Tsjoklat> D from my first name and Lite well... I could be a shining light? if I really tried?
<hypa7ia> haha, well, you're helpful on here
<Tsjoklat> on my website it reads: name... Dee Lizious
<hypa7ia> awesome htaccess :-)
<Tsjoklat> goes with Tsjoklat
<hypa7ia> nice
<hypa7ia> i used to be pandorasvox everywhere
<Tsjoklat> I sometimes have this brain spurs lol
<Tsjoklat> but I do wonder about Bob/Rene now
<hypa7ia> then i was secretsoflife
<hypa7ia> but now, hypatia it is :-)
<Tsjoklat> I like it hypa :)
<hypa7ia> moi aussi
<Tsjoklat> and I am sorry if I read hymen the first time
<hypa7ia> no worries :-)
<Tsjoklat> we shall blame that on my dyslexia :)
<hypa7ia> i even got hypatia.ca! nothing there now tho
<hypa7ia> lol
<Tsjoklat> lol
<hypa7ia> and soon home.hypatia.ca will point to my house!
<Tsjoklat> Rene... we want to know how you went from Bob to Rene
<hypa7ia> while the main site will be on my server in florida
<Tsjoklat> what part of CA are you? west? east?
<hypa7ia> toronto
<Witigonen> brb
* hypa7ia points at the u of t hostmask
<Tsjoklat> too lazy to look hypa
<Tsjoklat> are you in the French speaking part?
<schifo> Tsjoklat
<schifo> it finally finished
<Tsjoklat> schifo
<Tsjoklat> woooo
<schifo> whats the next step sir
<Tsjoklat> ma'am
<Tsjoklat> well read da page I flopped at you
<Tsjoklat> gotta install the .deb now
<Tsjoklat> do you know the peanuts hypa?
<schifo> but im scared though
<schifo> will it screw up grub
<Tsjoklat> of what?
<hypa7ia> Tsjoklat: i'm in toronto, capital of ontario, the big anglo province
<Tsjoklat> nooooo
<schifo> k
<Tsjoklat> it won't screw up grub
<hypa7ia> Tsjoklat: peanuts?
<Tsjoklat> I feel like Peppermint Patty... when everybody keeps calling me Sir
<Tsjoklat> yeah
<hypa7ia> har har
<hypa7ia> we need to add somethign to the topic
<hypa7ia> "please do not assume that everyone here is male, kthx
<Tsjoklat> yes that would be awesome
<Tsjoklat> drives me bonkers when they msg me saying: dude
<hypa7ia> durn, no ops around
<hypa7ia> yeah, seriously!
<Tsjoklat> or: are you really a chick? I always reply with: are you really a pig?
<hypa7ia> lol
<Tsjoklat> blimey
<hypa7ia> our LUG is trying to figure how how to get more women involved
<logic> Hello ladies
<Tsjoklat> hello logic
<logic> hehe
<hypa7ia> lol logic
<Tsjoklat> logic is waving a white flag!
<logic> I don't want no trouble
<Tsjoklat> no trouble from me logic
<Witigonen> I need help with a find command.
* hypa7ia puts away her claws
<Tsjoklat> what find command?
* Tsjoklat hides her whip
<Witigonen> I need to find all the files of a certain type and delete them.
<Tsjoklat> from where? from what?
<Tsjoklat> a package you installed?
* logic looks disappointed
<Witigonen> No, music files of a certain type.
<Tsjoklat> are they in one folder?
<Tsjoklat> or on your whole box?
<GammaRay> Witigonen: do they have the same extension?
<Witigonen> GammaRay, they do.
<Tsjoklat> Witi: first do this
<Witigonen> Tsjoklat, they are in many subdirectories in one folder.
<Tsjoklat> sudo updatedb
<GammaRay> Witigonen: find -iname "*.ehatever" | xargs rm
<Tsjoklat> it takes a file
<Tsjoklat> do the update first Witi.. that way you are sure to remove EVERYTHING
<GammaRay> forget locate
<Tsjoklat> won't work if he hasn't done an updatedb
<Tsjoklat> locate/find won't find swat
<GammaRay> find will work fine
<Tsjoklat> no comment
<GammaRay> Witigonen: that searches the current dir
<htaccess> Witigonen, find . -name '*.mp3'
<GammaRay> Witigonen: you can put a path after the word find
<schifo> Tsjoklat, what about this: Be sure you say "no" when the script asks if you want to install a boot block using the existing /etc/lilo.conf. That
<htaccess> Witigonen, check out http://www.linux-mag.com/2002-09/power_01.html
<schifo> after installing kernel using dpkg -i kernel-image.deb
<Tsjoklat> what do you mean schifo?
<htaccess> and http://www.linux-mag.com/2001-04/newbies_01.html
<logic> I want to install the Windows fonts - corefonts I think they're called - on Ubuntu - anyone know if these are available via apt?
<hypa7ia> yup logic, msttcorefonts
<hypa7ia> might need to enable universe
<hypa7ia> err no, i think they're just in restricted
<Tsjoklat> get xfonts-artwiz too logic.. very nice
<hypa7ia> oh thanks for reminding me Tsjoklat
<Witigonen> Okay... well... I'm getting an 'xargs: unmatched single quote" error.
* Witigonen reads the webpages.
<logic> Thanks
<Tsjoklat> Witi did you do the updatedb?
<Witigonen> Tsjoklat, yes.
<Tsjoklat> cd to /
<Witigonen> Alright.
<Tsjoklat> rm *.extension
<Tsjoklat> but it is tricky
<Tsjoklat> I would really try to do a locate *.extention first
<GammaRay> logic: here is where I got them
<GammaRay> logic: deb ftp://ftp.mowgli.ch/pub/debian/ sarge unofficial
<Tsjoklat> to see where it is and where to remove it
<Witigonen> Tsjoklat, did it.
<Tsjoklat> did it give you a list of where it is located?
<Witigonen> Tsjoklat, where THEY are located, yeah.  There are quite a few of them.
<GammaRay> Witigonen: ok try this then
<Tsjoklat> well do one dir at the time and redo the locate command
<Tsjoklat> that's what I would do
<GammaRay> Witigonen: find -iname "*.ehatever" -exec rm "{}" \;
<logic> Thx GammaRay :)
<hypa7ia> GammaRay: you don't need to add that rep to get msttcorefonts
<GammaRay> hypa7ia: I'm all ears
<Tsjoklat> I have copied a lot of win fonts into my nix box.. works great
<Witigonen> GammaRay, that worked, thanks.
<Tsjoklat> it was logic that wanted the fonts hypa
<GammaRay> Witigonen: ofcourse it did (-;
* Witigonen grins.
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
<hypa7ia> i know Tsjoklat but GammaRay pointed logic to a faraway repository when i think they're in ubuntu restricted
* Ruffian|JANE| is away: Sleeping.................
<Tsjoklat> wb Ruffian
<Tsjoklat> bye Ruffian
<Tsjoklat> lol
<hypa7ia> or possibly universe
<Ruffian|JANE|> bye
<Tsjoklat> ah okay I missed that hypa excuse moi
<Tsjoklat> that was pretty tame for you Ruffian
<Tsjoklat> was expecting a five line yelling match :)
<bratsche> Anyone using Hoary updated Evolution?
<logic> hypa7ia: Yeah found em in synaptic without adding any reps thanks
* hypa7ia is so tempted to run hoary.....
<Tsjoklat> whats the prob bratsche
<hypa7ia> np logic
<Tsjoklat> I took the plunge hypa
<Tsjoklat> did it this weekend
<hypa7ia> i'm waiting a month
<Tsjoklat> I wish I had
<hypa7ia> hahah, doh :-(
<bratsche> Tsjoklat: It doesn't seem to download POP mail anymore.  I switched over to my Fedora partition using Evo 2.0 and it worked fine, so it's not the server.
<bratsche> Tsjoklat: Ever since I upgraded to Evo 2.1 in Hoary, it stopped downloading mail.
<Tsjoklat> I heard of probs with it bratsche.. might want to check the bug site
<bratsche> Okay.
<Tsjoklat> you could always downgrade
<Tsjoklat> if it is a problem (which it sounds it is)
<Tsjoklat> nothing major hypa.. just minor twitches here and there
<Witigonen> Hrrrmmm.. Okay, every time I try to add a directory to xmms it just crashes.
<bratsche> How do you do that?  I thought Synaptic just shows the newest packages?
<Witigonen> With a segmentation fault.
<Tsjoklat> bratsche: go to cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<Tsjoklat> do ls -l evolution*
<GammaRay> Witigonen: recompile xmms w/ CFLAGS=-g and run gdb on it (-;
<Tsjoklat> see the older version: do sudo dpkg -i filename
<Tsjoklat> after you have done that you may want to lock the evo version you like...  until they got it fixed
<Rene_S> I updated to Hoary but I ended up downgrading Evolution
<Witigonen> It doesn't matter if I run it as root or not, so it's not a permissions thing.
<Tsjoklat> Rene... what about the nick lol.. I haven't forgotten it yet
<Tsjoklat> did it work bratsche?
<GammaRay> Witigonen: atleast it's consistant
<Rene_S> I was only Kidding about the Bob thing, Rene is my name,  Mother thought it was an elegant name for a boy
<bratsche> Tsjoklat: Yes, it looks like it fixed it.  Thanks!
<Tsjoklat> oooh
<Tsjoklat> well it is.. nice name
<hypa7ia> s/elegant/um, something else
<hypa7ia> heheh
<hypa7ia> i like it actually
<bratsche> Tsjoklat: I don't suppose you know how to fix the spam filtering do you?
<Tsjoklat> great bratsche :) do you need me to help you lock your evo version?
<Rene_S> I no longer communicate with my mother
<Witigonen> GammaRay, How true.  I deleted .xmms from my home dir and reinstalled it via apt, no luck there.
<hypa7ia> and heck.  i have a pretty genderneutral name too, so whatevv
<Rene_S> You would be surprised how many people rhyme Rene with another not so flatering word
<Tsjoklat> no I use spamassian on my router bratsche.. no spam no nothing :)
<Tsjoklat> wait until your name is desiree...
<Tsjoklat> you constantly have bowel problems
<Tsjoklat> according to others
<bratsche> Okay, well thanks anyway.
<Rene_S> Hmm i dont get the corelation, I am a tad slow today
<Tsjoklat> diarea
<bratsche> I don't suppose anyone else has Evolution correctly filtering spam on Ubuntu?
<Tsjoklat> or how ever you spell it
<Rene_S> I dont get spam so I dunno
<Witigonen> Beep is working, though.
<GammaRay> Witigonen: apt-get source xmms; cd xmms*/; export CFLAGS=-g; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<GammaRay> hmm 11 minutes to ER
<Rene_S> another Rainman wannbe :)
<Witigonen> GammaRay, fakeroot : command not found.
<GammaRay> Witigonen: apt-get install guess-what
<Witigonen> hehe.
<Tsjoklat> sudo apt-get build-essential something
<Rene_S> Ok, now i am getting tired, I almost typed that
<geppy> hahaha
* geppy heads to be
<geppy> bed'
<Tsjoklat> night geppy
<geppy> 'night
<bratsche> Tsjoklat: Yes, so how do I lock Evolution at 2.0.2 now?
<Tsjoklat> ok open up synaptic
<bratsche> Okay.
<Tsjoklat> search evolution
<Tsjoklat> see the one you installed
<Tsjoklat> with a green block in front of it
<bratsche> k
<Tsjoklat> version 2.0.2
<Tsjoklat> select that
<bratsche> Okay.
<Tsjoklat> package --> lock: select that
<Tsjoklat> it will v
<bratsche> Cool, thanks.
<Tsjoklat> then a lock will appear and when you do upgrades it won't upgrade
<weasello> I'm trying to restart my Apache webserver but it says file not found. Where are such execs usually found? /bin?
<Tsjoklat> to the new version that doesn't work for you
<Tsjoklat> when you want to unlock it.. same routine... select the package.. go to package click lock version again.. the v will vanish the lock will be gone and you can upgrade it
<jdub> weasello: how are you trying to restart it?
<tmartin> hi, my rm is not asking me for confimation
<tmartin> is there an alias somewhere?
<tmartin> i grepped my bashrc but found nothing
<jdub> tmartin: see your .bashrc file
<tmartin> yea
<weasello> jdub: apachectl -k graceful
<bwiti> anyone wanna help me with a pxe install... done it before, but having a hard time
<jdub> tmartin: did you see /root/.bashrc?
<jdub> weasello: do /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<tmartin> no just my user one
<tmartin> o yea its in there alright
<tmartin> thanks so much
<weasello> jdub: great, worked, thx
<bwiti> Hey, configuring dhcpd3 to work with a pxe boot... dhcpd3 says not configured to listen on any interface... Do i need server mac addrss in thers somehow?
<Rene_S> Well boys and girls thats it for me this evening.  Have your selves a good night
<jdub> bwiti: dhcpd.conf needs to have scopes and so on, running on an available interface
<bwiti> jdub: scopes? like what? got subnet netmask client mac addrsss..
<jdub> yeah, that's a scope - make sure it's actually providing something for an active interface
<jdub> bwiti: also, see /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<bwiti> jdub, ok now i got a no subnet declaration on eth0... getting better
<Witigonen> GammaRay, while that worked, I also found out that it was the xmms-mp4 package that was causing it to crash.
<Witigonen> GammaRay, which is sad, since I have a decent number of mp4 files.
<Tsjoklat> hey volvo
<volvoguy> howdy
<Tsjoklat> :)
<borgmeister> is anyone having toruble with sound in games like frozen bubble?
<volvoguy> hey, is there some trick to getting a samba server up and running on ubuntu?
<volvoguy> i installed the necessary packages, edited smb.conf, and keep running into this error message - "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<fabbione> hey volvoguy
<volvoguy> hey fabbione
<fabbione> check that the samba server is listening on all the interface
<volvoguy> and how would i do that?
<fabbione> i think it was me restricting it to lo
<fabbione> netstat -a | less
<Tsjoklat> afk: converting Somatic icons
<Witigonen> Hey, anyone have experience here with TransGaming's Cedega or CrossOver Office?
<volvoguy> what should i be looking for fabbione?
<fabbione> volvoguy: hang on a sec :-)
<borgmeister> i wouldnt bother with proper games on my laptop, intel extreme graphics, dont do much >.<
<volvoguy> thanks. :) i see a microsoft-ds and netbios-ssn in the "listen" state.
<fabbione> volvoguy: exactly.. but netstat should also tell you where they are listening
* Witigonen has an ATI 9800 Pro and wants to actually get some use out of it :)
<fabbione> volvoguy: netbios-ns      137/tcp                         # NETBIOS Name Service
<fabbione> (/etc/services is your friend)
<volvoguy> fabbione: i have a line - tcp 0 0 *:netbios-ssn *:* LISTEN
<GnuHippy> how do I find out what kernel I am running?
<GnuHippy> Witigonen shoot!
<fabbione> volvoguy: it seems correct to me
<GnuHippy> ?
<volvoguy> fabbione: no port number though.
<fabbione> GnuHippy: uname
<fabbione> ehm
<fabbione> uname -a
<Witigonen> GnuHippy, uname -r
<fabbione> volvoguy: netbios-ssn is the port
<Witigonen> Or, well, -a I guess.
<Witigonen> Question, for an athalon-xp processor, do I want the k7 kernel or the 686 kernel?
<mrjive> hi *
<borgmeister> do you have a athlon xp?
<borgmeister> oh srry
<borgmeister> yeha k7
<Witigonen> Awesome.
<fabbione> volvoguy: if you want to see the port numbers just use -n
<borgmeister> athlon xp=k7 athlon 64=k8
<Witigonen> Ah!
<borgmeister> i use 686
<borgmeister> p4
<borgmeister> btw
<Amaranth> Duron processors are k7 too.
<Amaranth> But the catch is, not all of them are.
<borgmeister> there are very few programs compiled for athlon and p4 seperately
<volvoguy> fabbione: ok. it looks like i don't have netbios-ns (name service?) running.
<borgmeister> x86 is the common type of app
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<fabbione> volvoguy: i suggest you to check both smb and nmb logs in /var/log/samba (or something like that)
<fabbione> there should be 2 daemons running
<fabbione> with the same names
<volvoguy> fabbione: ok. i'll check that out. the netbios-ssn appears to be listening on lo.
<fabbione> volvoguy: yes. you need to change the config files to listen on all interfaces or the one you need
<volvoguy> fabbione: is that in the smb.conf file?
<mrjive> ciao fabbione
<volvoguy> fabbione: both log files say that their service started.
<Witigonen> G'night everyone!
<fabbione> volvoguy: yes..
<fabbione> volvoguy: it's in smb.conf
<fabbione> mrjive: ciao
<volvoguy> fabbione: ok. i'll look into that. did you know the man page for smb.conf is HUGE? :-)
<fabbione> yes i know :-)
<fabbione> volvoguy: gimme a sec only.. i am checking the flags you need
<volvoguy> fabbione: thanks! :-)
<fabbione>        bind interfaces only (G)
<fabbione> that's what you need to look
<fabbione>        interfaces (G)
<fabbione> or this one
<volvoguy> cool. thanks fabbione!
<fabbione>        socket address (G)
<fabbione> also this one :-)
<volvoguy> :-)
<fabbione> no problem
<fabbione>               Example: socket address = 192.168.2.20
<fabbione> :-)
<volvoguy> fabbione: i'm surprised that isn't in the default smb.conf somewhere.
<fabbione> volvoguy: i think we did patch patch the code to listen on localhost only by default
<fabbione> volvoguy: but i am not sure 100%
<bwiti> ok maybe it would be easier to copy some files to my hard drive and use lilo, than try to set up pxe...
<volvoguy> fabbione: aren't samba shares kind of useless on localhost? ;-)
<fabbione> volvoguy: not necessarely.
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<HWolf> Hm. It's like line 5 on my system, but we'll see
<Mithrandir> HWolf: no, that's the wrong one, not the one saying make_resolv_conf () {
<HWolf> Ah, got it.
<xare> hi
<xare> I just installed ubuntu
<Treenaks> congratulations :)
<xare> and I find myself unable to log in
<xare> the second time
<Scognito> hi all
<Treenaks> is your capslock on?
<xare> now I am in in error proof mode
<xare> no
<Treenaks> xare: ah so you can login
<Treenaks> xare: ("it accepts your password")
<Treenaks> xare: but the rest doesn't work ?
<xare> yeah I seem to have aproblem with gnome
<Scognito> is safe to upgrade to hoary?
<Scognito> or i may lose the data on my hd
<xare> it is the second time it happens
<jdub> Scognito: have you used debian sid before?
<Scognito> yeah
<Scognito> ever
<xare> on the 1st time I copied the backup data I had on another partition bat to /home/user
<xare> and i found myself already with that problem
<Scognito> jdub, sid was my last distribution (i used it since 2-3 years)
<xare> I seem to have problems in changing permissions to files and folders even when I am logged in as root
<Scognito> so?
<jdub> Scognito: so hoary is sid + our changes
<jdub> Scognito: it'll move faster, and potentially be more unstable because of that
<jdub> Scognito: but if you're into fixing bugs and reporting stuff, and know how to fix a debian machine when things go wrong, go for it :)
<Scognito> sure, but i mean, no risk to lose data then
<tmartin> hey all, i cant play CDs ?  what the checklist for getting cds to work
<Mithrandir> Scognito: of course there's a risk of losing data, but the developers are running it on their systems, so it shouldn't eat your data on purpose.  We do take data loss bugs very seriously as well, mind.
<Scognito> :)
<Scognito> another partition is better than :)
<Scognito> then
<Treenaks> tmartin: put CD in drive. Start CD player program. Press "play"
<tmartin> well in that case... no sound comes out of mah speakas
<Treenaks> tmartin: that should do it.. you might have to enable the volume
<Treenaks> tmartin: (in the volume control thingy)
<tmartin> of the cd program?
<Scognito> tmartin, which program do you use?
<tmartin> um i guess its whatever is staritng up.. cd player
<tmartin> i can play mp3s ok
<tmartin> ive tried playing the cd in xmms but its not working in their either
<tmartin> do i need to connect the cd cable from my drive to my soundcard?
<jdub> yes
<tmartin> thats not necessary under win Xp so iono
<tmartin> ah crap because the metal prongs on the male connect are broken
<tmartin> connector*
<tmartin> why cant the cd info just go over the system bus
<paperflake> hi
<paperflake> having probs getting the xserver started
<tmartin> so theres nothing i can do m8?
<jdub> tmartin: check the xmms cd plugin configuration, it might do digital extraction
<phill> Hi, whats a decent gui bittorrent client that doesn't screw around with ratios for those of us who are upload limited (ala bittornado)
<tmartin> jdub thx it works
<Scognito> phill, i use azureus
<tmartin> i assume therees no lose in quality?
<Scognito> very very cool
<phill> without java?
<jdub> tmartin: it's digital.
<tmartin> since the cd is digital
<tmartin> ah you beat me to it
<tmartin> then why is there an analog connector?
<phill> if you don't have that plugged in, and you can play cd's, then it's digital
<paperflake> it tells me the fonts are not installed or correct, any1 had anything similar ?
<phill> it used to be cd drives were made so you couild play audio through the sound card without a cd player
<phill> it's like a legacy kind of thing
<phill> now software can read straight from the disc
<phill> no worries
<tmartin> oh ok
<tmartin> thats why some older drives have the play button on teh front?
<toxicsludge> ok, PXE booted, got the installer to start, having a hard time configuring the mirror...
<toxicsludge> any ideas?
<phill> tmartin: yep
<Scognito> one question
<nefertati> i cant log on to ubuntu. the error message says: your session only lasted less than 10 sec.if you have not logged out yourself,this could meant that there is some installation problem or that you are out of disk space.
<Scognito> lsmod tells me vesafb is loaded, but i have no fb
<Scognito> i'm usinga nvidia card
<nefertati> so i am new to linux and i dont what to do. :( can someone help....
<Scognito> nefertati, mmm
<Scognito> you have diskspace ok, right?
<nefertati> scognito :yes
<Scognito> nefertati, i had this problem some time ago
<Elw0od_21> Scognito,  i have the same video card, compiled vesfb as built in and it works
<nefertati> scognito : and?
<Scognito> log on under console, and remove .ICEauthority
<Scognito> Elw0od_21, so you recompiled
<nefertati> scognito : and?
<Elw0od_21> Scognito,  si ho ricompilato
<Scognito> Elw0od_21, eh eh ciao :)
<Elw0od_21> Scognito,  ciao :)
<Scognito> and then restart X
<Scognito> nefertati, ctrl alt del
<nefertati> scognito : ok
<Scognito> and logon under X again
<nefertati> scognito : and? then its ok ?
<paperflake> can any1 help with xserver not starting due to fonts not correct ?
<Scognito> should be
<nefertati> scognito : ok thank you .... :)
<Scognito> does it works?
<nefertati> scognito : me?
<Scognito> yes
<nefertati> scognito : i'm in windows now
<Scognito> ah ok
<nefertati> scognito : i'll to try this now
<nefertati> scognito : i'll to go try this now
<Scognito> ok
<esoteric> morning
<cenerentola> ciao
* linux_galore waves
<esoteric> ello
<toxicsludge> hello
<linux_galore> dont you hate it when you have this really great idea in your head all day at work then get home and you cant remember what it was
<toxicsludge> pxe boot doesnt seem to like the ubuntu mirrors
<toxicsludge> says it cannot find the release file
<esoteric> maybe the idea was "go home" :)
<linux_galore> no it was some distro idea a user baught something up and I was thinking...hmm why doesnt anyone fix that
<esoteric> anyone know of any round about ways to get ubuntu to do RAID1 on /boot ?
<linux_galore> Linux isnt really good at raid1 better of with raid5
<esoteric> during installation only given option for raid or rai1
<esoteric> raid1 even
<esoteric> uggg
<esoteric> sorry raid0 and raid 1
<Kano> hi
<linux_galore> not good considering raid1 and Linux suck
<Kano> i would like to know if the full kernel source or only a part of it is included by default
<dredg> i have never had a problem with raid1 on linux
<linux_galore> why would they only do part of the source ??
<Kano> linux_galore: well to be able to compile drivers later
<Kano> what is included by default
<netmonk> does anyone know how can I get suspend or stand-by on my toshiba?
<linux_galore> dredg: it works but when you bench mark it you can see Linux is having problems swap to raid5 and Linux suddenly goes into turbo mode
<linux_galore> Chris Perens did a report debunking Microsofts tests using raid1 with Linux
<linux_galore> basically swap to raid5
<linux_galore> netmonk: poke around http://www.google.com/linux  just enter the model number and the term suspend
<chz> has anybody played with the gdesklets?
<chz> i'm trying it out rite now...theres a cool lil chat applet that im using as i type...
<linux_galore> (is a closet kde user)
<nefertati> scognito : thanks it worked.. :)
<Rubukie> hi
<linux_galore> hai Rubukie
<Rubukie> I am installing ubuntu 4.10 but when grub installation comes up I can't intall it in the floppy. What am I donig wrong?
<Rubukie> hi linux galore
<Beagle2> hello, how do I replace old libc6 in sarge with libc6-i686?
<jdub> Beagle2: you don't, you just install libc6-i686 as well
<netmonk> 10x linux_galore
<jdub> Beagle2: same as ubuntu
<Rubukie> I tried specifing /dev/fd0 or (fd0) but nothing happens. Does anyone know if it is possible?
<Beagle2> jdub: apt-get says it has unmet dependencies
<linux_galore> Rubukie: what about /floppy
<Beagle2> jdub: libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2.2) but 2.3.2.ds1-16 is to be installed
<jdub> Beagle2: are you using ubuntu?
<Beagle2> jdub: no, I am using sarge
<Beagle2> jdub: I want to switch to ubuntu.
<jdub> Beagle2: that's going to be hard, i recommend you do a fresh install
<jdub> Beagle2: or follow the guide on the wiki
<Beagle2> I don't have a cdrom...
<Beagle2> I guess I can get some tarball and unpack it?
<Beagle2> (I don't have a cdrom drive)
<linux_galore> why the need for libc-i686 anyway its not always going to give you a performance boot in fact in some cases it will slow things down
<linux_galore> boost*
<Beagle2> linux_galore: I can't install ubuntu-base
<Beagle2> and I want to upgrade my X
<linux_galore> Beagle2: x.org ??
<Beagle2> linux_galore: no, just from 4.3.0.1 to whatever
<Beagle2> 0.99?
<Beagle2> linux_galore: ubuntu has X.org?
<linux_galore> Beagle2: most people are swapping to x.org  my new slackware install is running it
<linux_galore> Beagle2: next release Ive been told
<Beagle2> my fedora too.
<Amaranth> hoary either has it or will soon
<Beagle2> actually, I just want my dri to work.
<linux_galore> hmm OpenGL transparencies
<Amaranth> i just want my ATI Radeon 7000 to not screw up text on bzFlag
<Beagle2> I don't know if RENDER use opengl.
<linux_galore> Beagle2: dont need dri with nvidia driver its built in
<Beagle2> linux_galore: it's prosavage8 something according to lspci..
<linux_galore> aaah
<linux_galore> been looking at the IBM T series laptops like everyone told me....bloody things all have ATi video chipsets....bummer
<Beagle2> does ubuntu has base.tgz something?
* sid77 hello
<linux_galore> hai sid
<Beagle2> I don't want to download cd, i just want minimum system without desktops.
<mjg59> linux_galore: If you want power management to work on a laptop, an ATI chipset is a much better choice at the moment
<linux_galore> Beagle2: well I would just use Debian then
<mjg59> Beagle2: No (and nor does Debian nowadays)
<linux_galore> mjg59: yeah but no 3D driver
<mjg59> linux_galore: ATI have a closed one
<Beagle2> linux_galore, mjg59 ok, thanks.
<linux_galore> mjg59: and no 64 bit render suport in the Linux drivers
<Beagle2> i always get debian's base tarball and upgrade from that.
<Amaranth> the open source ati driver is getting much better with 3d support for newer cards too
<Beagle2> thanks anyway.
<linux_galore> I like to play games now and again and I was like..well if Im going to fork out lots of $$$ for this IBM laptop it better have decent 3d games support
<linux_galore> IBM only seem to use Intel Extreme and ATi for video now in their new laptops
<linux_galore> hmmm might just get a no brand AMD64 laptop with nvidia for the same price as a IBM Centrino based model
<Treenaks> centrinos are way better at battery life afik
<Treenaks> +a
<linux_galore> yeah but not as future proof
<linux_galore> also AMD are about to release a mobile version of the AMD64
<linux_galore> might wait
<linux_galore> or just grab a second hand IBM T20/390
<Treenaks> anyone here going to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Conference/ ?
<linux_galore> oooh goody a heckle fest
<linux_galore> oh cool just noticed a nice TNEF file viewer...save me having to write a script plugin
<uman> linux_galore: so that's where you are hiding
<uman> hehe
<uman> <- taters here
<linux_galore> yeah just got bored
<uman> this channel is normally pretty entertaining and helpful
<uman> you should have been here when they had the discussion about the pr0n artwork, heh
<linux_galore> yeah bit slow today I think everyone has gone to bed
<sid77> one of my friend is having trouble with ubuntu/ppc: no packages shows up in synaptic, even after update. any ideas?
<chemaja> i'm awake
<|rufius|> hmmm, how do you update the gnome menus?
<linux_galore> uman: pfft @ pr0n artwork  I see worse stuff at the train station every day
<Treenaks> linux_galore: you do? which train station is that? :P
<uman> yeah
<uman> I took that screen with the 3 beautiful people and just whacked a crux on it replacing the ubuntu
<linux_galore> Treenaks: Town Hall always has these lingerie posters on the wall
<Treenaks> linux_galore: city/country? :)
<linux_galore> Sydney
<Treenaks> ah.. the other side of the planet :)
<Treenaks> (not that we don't have pictures like that everywhere here in .nl :))
<linux_galore> watch the ethnic TV station (sbs) here and you never need to rent a pr0n movie again lol
<uman> Treenaks: hahaha, not naked enough for the Netherlands
<linux_galore> sbs TV has Queer As Folk on now with guys shagging each other and blowing each other off
<linux_galore> and thats Gov owned free to air
<linux_galore> so the whole ubuntu wallpaper thing was pretty tame for me
<linux_galore> know what I thought as soon as I saw the ubuntu wallpaper.....some redneck will complain some how because there are mixed races holding hands
<linux_galore> and Bingo i was right
<Treenaks> linux_galore: look at the logo again.. see some similarity?
<blokkie> how do I play mpeg or mpg's  ?
<blokkie> totem shows a black screen
<linux_galore> Treenaks: yes noticed that
<uman> I thought it is some great artwork, and pretty people, too
<linux_galore> blokkie: I use ogg or xine....ogg is the simplest
<uman> <- mostly uses kmplayer
<liten> vlc is kinda easy, since it comes with most codecs builtin
<Treenaks> blokkie: read the wiki (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats)
<linux_galore> Treenaks: only thing I see missing in the picture is an asian  should be white black asian
* linux_galore has an asian wife
<blokkie> which package contains xine ?
<uman> linux_galore: they're very sneaky
<Treenaks> blokkie: read the wiki (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats)
<blokkie> Treenaks,  I read that
<blokkie> ogg theora .. installed that .. now how to use that ?
<linux_galore> uman: also they make up over 52% of the worlds population (asians) big market to ignore
<Treenaks> blokkie: it's just a codec.. so get some movie in ogg/theora format and play them..
<blokkie> but I have mpeg
<linux_galore> blokkie: mp3 or mp4
<uman> kmplayer plays all that for me fine
<Treenaks> linux_galore: mpeg video  I think
<linux_galore> uman: kmplayer is just a UI for mplayer
<uman> I normally use gmplayer, but had some issue with alsa
<blokkie> mplayer is not in my repo
<blokkie>  ubuntu 64 AMD
<linux_galore> blokkie: mplayer is the backend to kmplayer you cant have kmplayer without mplayer installed
<blokkie> linux_galore, fine .. but I don't have any of them :-)
<uman> linux_galore: for me gmplayer never managed playlists properly
<uman> works great in kmplayer
<blokkie> where do I get mplayer / gmplayer / kmplayer ?
<uman> doe subuntu use some package manager ?
<uman> does ubuntu ^
<linux_galore> blokkie: mplayer is pretty much the "plays everything" tool although I find for comercial restricted DVD's ogg seems to work better and so does xine
<blokkie> linux_galore,  fine , whatever .. but I don't have xine or mplayer .. and they are not in my repo's when I do apt-cache search ...
<linux_galore> uman: yeah apt-get  its based on debian and you can use synaptic if your a point and click person
<uman> linux_galore: xine does the DVD menus, true
<uman> but for everything else I use kmplayer
<uman> ok, for real audio streams I use mplayer
<linux_galore> uman: the mplayer team are starting the whole thing from scratch they said what they ended up with was too messy
<uman> I would agree
<linux_galore> uman: you try streamtuned yet
<uman> they need some serious rewrite of their gui, to
<uman> too
<uman> it never worked properly
<uman> linux_galore: no
<uman> haven't tried it
<linux_galore> uman: its actually pretty cool it streams audio and has a very nice UI very simple looks like a car stereo UI
<uman> I shall try it out
<Treenaks> car stereo UIs suck, imho
* Treenaks prefers rhythmbox
<uman> looks interesting
<linux_galore> could be worse...could have the weird BMW 5 series all in one controller that no one can figure out
<linux_galore> anyway time for bed
<linux_galore> l8ter folks
<theine> anybody else having sound problems under hoary?
<djtansey> I'm having an interesting problem. I just came back from a weekend out (i had my laptop with me). I just got back to my desk. i am getting considerably more quiet sound. the settings in gnome-volume-manager are all the same. guesses? things i can check?
<menglef> hello ubuntu people, i need some advice
<mercurus> djtansey: are both speakers working ? are the hard-set volume controls at the same level ? Try using ALSA mixer to reset things
<mercurus> menglef: what's up ?
<menglef> ive made a new machine for graphic/web design. and i need bluefish and scribus
<djtansey> mercurus: my x40 only has one. and i've tried headphones, external speakers (which can usually get unbearably loud), and just the regular speakers.
<menglef> as a debian user, id like to say, wow, ubuntu was easy as could be to set up for desktop use
<mercurus> menglef: you'll find them in the universe repository ... see the Wiki or the HowTos for information about enabling that repository with Synaptic or by manually editing the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<djtansey> menglef: that isn't hard.
<menglef> yeah im used to debian and xfree problems
<mercurus> djtansey: ThinkPad X40 ? (nice :) have you rebooted at all ?
<djtansey> menglef: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse -- put that in (it should be there but commented) then (as root) apt-get update. then apt-get install scribus bluefish
<menglef> perfect
<theine> How do I get ``Umlauts'' in GNOME?
<theine> They are not properly displayed right now
<djtansey> mercurus: yeah. when i first plugged it in i didn't have any sound what-so-ever. i assumed there was some resource issue or going to/back from suspend problem or being docked after having been booted (and suspended/unsuspended) without being docked.
<theine> Also danish/german/swedish keyboards do not really work
<djtansey> mercurus: so i rebooted. i had sound (actually had to killall esd. rhythmbox wouldn't have sound. then when i started rhythembox again and i got /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 26 -- but still quiet sound
<mercurus> djtansey: esd didn't start automatically ?
<djtansey> theine: just responding so you know i'm paying attention -- i have never used non-US keyboards so i can't help. stick around. there are a lot of nice people who will help if they can.
<theine> mercurus: it starts automatically but it blocks the sound device
<djtansey> mercurus: it did. but not with those settings. it was something else. i can't remember exactly what but it was a much shorter line.
<theine> djtansey: sounds good
<mercurus> is this warty or Hoary ?
<theine> For me it's Hoary
<djtansey> mercurus: warty. i installed the preview release and have apt-get updated to the latest packages
<mercurus> djtansey: hmm ... have you had any ALSA issues in the past ? or esd issues ?
<djtansey> mercurus: but i haven't added or removed anything except xscorch since i last used it on my speakers at a reasonable level (and it's not awful -- i just have the external speakers turned up ALL THE WAY to play at a reasonable pleasant listening volume)
<djtansey> mercurus: not really. sound worked out of the box. here's another issue
<djtansey> mercurus: now sometimes when it switches from song to song it says resource busy. can't open resource.
<mercurus> djtansey: I had that exact problem until I got the lates updates ... (and re-installed) and it has been flawless since
<djtansey> mercurus: i can recreate that by clicking the "next" button rapidly -- but not if i click it with any delay
<pisuke> djtansey, same message here with stop/play in totem
<theine> what do you mean ``got the latest updates and re-installed''?
<mercurus> theine: I got the latest updates, and re-installed
<mercurus> separate actions, but between them, the ALSA issue disappear
<mercurus> *ed
<djtansey> mercurus: you mean you had gotten the latest updates and they didn't work so you reinstalled from scratch?
<mercurus> djtansey: that was the order I took, aye ...
<theine> mercurus: like wiped your partition and re-installed ubuntu?
<djtansey> mercurus: are you at the current versions now? can't say i'm looking forward to a reinstall
<mercurus> re-installing rhythm-box might work though
<mercurus> djtansey: yes
<theine> or re-installing esd
<mercurus> but I kept all the updated packages, and added them as a repository and refused to use apt
<mercurus> -get online during the install
<djtansey> mercurus, theine: going to try both
<theine> djtansey: do mplayer or totem work fine for you?
<djtansey> theine: i didn't try totem but mplayer was equally soft sound
<djtansey> theine, mercurus: going in and out of gnome to test. i'll brb.
<djtansey> nothing -- same issue. shall i try gstreamer-esd?
<djtansey> any debugging i can do? any volume control apps that would do more than gnome-volume-manager?
<mercurus> djtansey: you can try alsamixer
<theine> djtansey: any success?
<djtansey> alsamixer didn't help.
<djtansey> could just affect the sound changing master and pcm -- but those were the same settings i had before. 100% master and 80% PCM
<djtansey> (any more PCM and it gets crackly -- that was the same as before)
<djtansey> btw, i tested with totem. same thing
<chibifs> Erm. That's normal.
<chibifs> PCM is soft overamping.
<ryan> i hope nvidia releases an alsa version of their audio driver with hardware mixing soon
<chibifs> It's smart to never have it over 50%
<ryan> i could throw my sblive in but i don't want to bother when the onboard sound on my nforce2 rocks
<chibifs> Starting some programs will boost it back up. >.>
<djtansey> chibifs: no -- that's not the issue. the issue is it isn't as loud as it was a few days ago. all of my sound (except i've-pressed-backspace-too-many-times-in-a-console) is more quiet than it was
<chibifs> Hmm. What kind of card?
<ryan> i hate beeps
<ryan> i unplugged my internal speaker
<ryan> stupid thing
<djtansey> chibifs: i don't know. uses the snd_intel8x0 module. noticed i also have a snd_intel8x0m module. i don't know if i had both before. i didn't change kernels though..
<ryan> cuz it beeps even when trying to tab-complete some things
<ryan> so it would be beeping ever two seconds
<ryan> damn near ripped the thing right out :P
<ghostrifle> hi there !
<chibifs> Hmmm.. Don't know what to say. :/
<ryan> djtansey: is it an integrated carD?
<crimsun> djtansey: blacklist snd-intel8x0m
<djtansey> crimsun: do you know anything about it?
<djtansey> ryan: it's a laptop, so yeah.
<ryan> ah
<ryan> djtansey: know what kind of chipset it uses?
<crimsun> well, at least you're getting sound. That's a good sign.
<ryan> if its sis it might be the sis7012 audio codec, which uses the intel 810 driver
<crimsun> the issues I've seen are no sound, or invalid codec 0.
<ryan> 8x0
<ryan> and the sis7012 audio blows ass in anything other than windows anyway; the mixer is either 0 (off) or 1 through 100 (on)
<crimsun> for the former case, you want to disable the modem and the printer port in bios. You also want to blacklist snd-intel8x0m.
<crimsun> for the latter case, you want to use "noapic".
<ryan> my nforce's realtek audio chip uses the intel 8x0 driver too
<obos> I kinda forgot my password for nickserv.. is that bad? i registered yesterday on another ip
<crimsun> (the latter case usually requires a very recent version of alsa-driver, too.)
<ghostrifle> does anyone know how i can "speedthrottle" my laptop ?? acpi is running (ps shows me kacpid).. but the fun is running like hell
<crimsun> obos: ask in #freenode
<djtansey> ryan: i think it's an intel. remember from getting the laptop (x40) -- but i can't find anything about it in dmesg
<obos> 10-4
<ryan> is the sblive the ONLY card that has properly working hardware mixing in linux or what
<djtansey> crimsun: noapic?
<ryan> i'd say unix but maybe sun's proprietary audio controllers work fine :P
<Mithrandir> ryan: no.
<Mithrandir> ryan: I have a hercules thingy which works excellent.
<crimsun> djtansey: sometimes that resolves the "invalid codec 0" issue. It's a hit n' miss issue. You can see that error in the output of dmesg.
<ryan> Mithrandir: oh?
<ryan> Mithrandir: is it a muse XL?
<ryan> 4channel card
<ryan> with '3d' sound
<crimsun> obos: is geert resolving the issue with your nickserv passwd?
<Mithrandir> muse XL?  no, based around cs4xxx, iirc.
<Mithrandir> 5.1, iirc.
<obos> crimsun, yes, I got a new one :)
<crimsun> obos: good deal :)
<ryan> mm, well the last time i used that card it used a cmedia driver or some sort iirc
<djtansey> crimsun: but how do i use noapic? do i pass it to my kernel with grub?
<ryan> i got the card in another computer, but i also managed to snag the cd
<crimsun> djtansey: correct.
<ryan> which says musexl on it
<crimsun> djtansey: append it to the kernel line
<crimsun> djtansey: but first check the output of `dmesg' for those "invalid codec 0" errors.
<ryan> the people i got it from, well, they don't know anything about computers and probably just bought the cheapest thing from radio shack possible ;)
<crimsun> djtansey: if you don't have those, it's not worth trying that option.
<crimsun> djtansey: the first thing I'd try is blacklisting snd-intel8x0m and rebooting.
<djtansey> crimsun: didn't find any. the word invalid (or Invalid) anywhere
<djtansey> crimsun: where is the blacklist list? i have forgotten
<crimsun> djtansey: ok, you don't need the "noapic" option. Try the first suggestion.
<crimsun> djtansey: you can add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base or /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<djtansey> crimsun: just did the latter. thanks. i'll see you in a minute.
<huttan> when i try to build a module for ati driver using make-kpkg it says it cant find drm.h, im using standard ubuntu kernel, anyone know how to fix this ?
<crimsun> huttan: the binary-only fgl driver?
<huttan> crimsun, hm..i downloaded 2 deb files, driver and kernel
<crimsun> huttan: they're already in the linux-restricted-modules-2.6* packages in Ubuntu
<ryan> is the new nvidia driver going to make it into hoary?
<crimsun> ryan: yes.
<ryan> whew
<crimsun> ryan: they just entered Sid yesterday, so they'll be in Hoary shortly.
<huttan> crimsun, cool
<ryan> excellent
<huttan> crimsun, any idea how i install them ?
<obos> my amsn hangs after a while.. :(
<djtansey> crimsun: nothing -- i blacklisted it an it was still loaded! i even blacklisted it in both files and rebooted agian. nothing.
<crimsun> huttan: in Synaptic, look for the linux-restricted-modules-2.6* packages
<ryan> heh
<ryan> djtansey: yeah, i had a brutal fight with the hotplug stuff
<ryan> it refused to stop loading alsa stuff
<crimsun> djtansey: ok, more drastic measures. sudo rm -f /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686-smp/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko
<ryan> i ended up just moving the code modules away
<ryan> s/code/core/
<ryan> but then the hardware mixing appeared to stop working with the nforce driver anyway
<ryan> much to my discontent
<crimsun> the soundstorm is capable of hardware multiopen, but Nvidia refuses to open the specs. Unfortunately one's stuck w/ the snd-intel8x0 driver.
<ryan> yeah
<ryan> i'm not even sure if my nforce2 has soundstorm
<ryan> mines always identified as a realtek alcsomething
<huttan> crimsun, kk, now i just modprobe it and change driver in XF86config ?
<djtansey> well, i gtg. thanks for the help. i'll try that.
<website> hi to all
<crimsun> huttan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto has the caveats
<crimsun> huttan: but essentially, yes.
<ghostrifle> argh.... how can I compile my own kernel with ubuntu ?? I've installed the kernel-headers(the source ?? ) but a 'sudo make menuconfig' doesn't work cause ncurses-devel is missing.. but there's no ncurses-devel-thingy in apt
<website> is ubsplash (or ubuntu splash) already relased?
<jdub> website: no
<crimsun> ghostrifle: libncurses-dev
<jdub> ghostrifle: apt-cache search ncurses dev -> you'll find it
<ryan> realtek alc650 thats it
<website> jdub, can i have the sources?
<crimsun> ghostrifle: and you need the kernel-source
<jdub> website: it doesn't exist yet
<website> ????
<ghostrifle> crimsun, not the headers ??? well... but there's just 2.6.7 in apt ... but the kernel from the cdrom is 2.6.8.1
<crimsun> ghostrifle: if you want to compile your own kernel, you need the kernel-source
<crimsun> ghostrifle: pardon, it's linux-source*
<ghostrifle> ah.. ok
<thoreauputic> apart from build-essential what packages are needed for a working compiler etc? gcc g++ make automake ?
<crimsun> (I'm used to Debian Sid terminology, sorry)
<crimsun> thoreauputic: that should be it.
<crimsun> build-essential gets you the base.
<website> jdub, in a ubuntu page there is written that it will be relased with wartydog, isn't it?
<thoreauputic> hmm OK thanks
<huttan> crimsun, it wont install fglrx-driver when i apt-get it
<crimsun> huttan: is universe in your sources.list? Or did you add it via Synaptic?
<ryan> crimsun: were you a debian dev?
<huttan> crimsun, synaptic
<jdub> website: it was planned for hoary (our next release), but it is not at the top of our priority list atm
<ryan> (were/are)
<crimsun> ryan: nope.
<huttan> and yes, universe is in it
<website> jdub, i want to help ubuntu developers to develop it. who must i contact?
<crimsun> huttan: would you paste the errors in #flood please?
<huttan> crimsun, sure
<jdub> website: hm, no one's actively working on it atm
<phill> how can i get the rss-glx screensavers working?
<tuxx> Hello
<crimsun> huttan: where did you get the flgrx*4.3.0* debs?
<website> -__-
<aakrosh> hi everybody..
<crimsun> hullo
<aakrosh> am a newbie for gnome..have been using kde
<Agabus> hey people
<aakrosh> facing some problems
<Unfun> hello ubuntu
<aakrosh> could somebody help me
<seb128> phill: you might be interested by https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3042
<tuxx> I have a problem with Gnome - it tries to be smarter than me and refuses me to open files if it thinks it's another type than named. How do I disable that? It's a .asx file
<Unfun> anyone awake?
<huttan> crimsun, the link from dpkg in #debian
<Agabus> well i'm awake Unfun but no-one seems to be saying hello :(
<huttan> crimsun, might have fixed it, lemme restart X
<Unfun> I'm trying to install ubuntu base system and it goes fine until it tries to install lib6c-i686 i get an error, unable to download libc6-i686
<huttan> crimsun, brb
<tuxx> I'm not sure whether it's a Gnome-issue or Ubuntu-issue
<aakrosh> actually nautilus takes forever to open folders and most of the apps crash..
<aakrosh> i am at a loss
<phill> seb128: thanks, but i got it working ,there was as script :)
<website> who is thre project manager of usplash?
<aLi> i have no cd-rom, how can i install ubuntu with floppy ?
<aakrosh> was wondering if any of you are facing the same problem
<seb128> phill: so why asking ? :)
<Unfun> Does ubuntu actually download packages from the internet during the base install?
<phill> i asked, and then figured it out :D
<seb128> phill: ok
<Mithrandir> Unfun: not if you install using CD, no
<Agabus> why does Ubuntu not detect my 80gig FAT32 secondary IDE hard drive and put it in mnt or wherever after fresh install??
<Unfun> Mithrandir i have the one 500mb cd.
<Unfun> Does that one have all the base packages?
<Mithrandir> Unfun: yes, it has all the packages
<Unfun> Wonder why i'm getting a cannot download libc6-i686 then when installing from cd.
<crimsun> there's no 'i' in it.
<crimsun> err, n/m
<crimsun> I'm a bit slow this morning.
<BeTa> does anyone know what's the software wich manage my laptop's fans w/ ubuntu (but I think I can enlarge this question to all linuxes ;c))
<ghostrifle> BetA: what processor are you using ??
<ghostrifle> amd athlon ??
<BeTa> PPC G4
<sjoerd> BeTa: what kind machine ? albook ?
<BeTa> PowerBook 15" 1.5GHz
<sjoerd> BeTa: that's an albook, the kernel itself does it
<ghostrifle> argh... how can I install this linux-k7 stuff..... the default (386??) kernel from ubuntu does support all the athlon stuff....
<Amaranth> can someone do me a favor?
<Amaranth> run apt-cache show xserver-xfree86 and paste the version
<ghostrifle> synaptic tells me something from unresolved dependencies when I select the linux-kernel-k7 thing
<BeTa> sjoerd: mmm... I supsect that fans are not activated enough... and that can be the reason of various random crashes...
<BeTa> sjoerd: is there a solution to make my fans more sensitive ?
<chibifs> 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25
<sjoerd> BeTa: echo -10 > /sys/devices/temperatures/limit_adjust
<sjoerd> BeTa: you can find the temperatures in /sys/devices/temperatures too
<tuxx> I have a problem with Gnome - it tries to be smarter than me and refuses me to open files if it thinks it's another type than named. How do I disable that? It's a .asx file. How do I disable that feature?
<chibifs> Don't use nautilus. :D
<chibifs> nautilus is smelly.
<BeTa> sjoerd: great... I've forgotten looking into /sys :cb
<jamaas> I've lost my oss sound drivers, can anyone tell me how to restore my oss sound drivers, without knowing how I'm reduced to alsa only... thanks :-/
<tuxx> I've googled with no luck - prob. because I don't know what to google for :-)
<jdub> tuxx: that's a bug in the file type detection atm
<Unfun> I really want to use ubuntu but i can't figure this error out.
<BeTa> fsckin' 2.4 reflexes
<tuxx> jdub can I make a passaround? Firefox won't let me open it so I'm guessing it's because of that.
<BeTa> sjoerd: cat /sys/devices/temperatures/limit_adjust : 0
<BeTa> is that ok A?
<tuxx> jdub it's not a possibility to rename it as it's streamed video from a website
<crimsun> jamaas: you're absolutely positive you prefer oss/free over alsa? the former's deprecated...
<jdub> tuxx: dunno why firefox has a problem with it
<chibifs> crimsun: Don't forget slower. :P
<jamaas> crimsun: I'm not sure of anything, just that half of my sound programs won't work without oss ?  Does this make sense?
<Treenaks> tuxx: does the icon change when you click it?
<Treenaks> (that's a problem I'm having..)
<tuxx> jdub me neither but I'm guessing it's because Gnome think it's evil. http://konsol.tv2.dk/konsol2/flad/kanal/607106 is the site I'm trying to use
<BeTa> GPU Tc : 59 | CPU Tc : 48C
<tuxx> Treenaks sometimes yes.. from one to another and then back like the wind changes
<crimsun> jamaas: sure, makes sense. Does your sound work now?
<BeTa> sjoerd: great !! your advise made my fan running :c)
<jamaas> crimsun: it does for some programs but not for others like voip, skype
<sjoerd> BeTa: those temperatures are quite normal (atleast on my 1.25 ghz 15")
<crimsun> jamaas: do you have snd-pcm-oss loaded? check via lsmod
<BeTa> sjoerd: I want to understand where is the bug in my system to understand why it's crashing
<BeTa> sjoerd: you never get any random crashes ?
<BeTa> (so I want to isolate some possible crashing problems)
<jamaas> crimsun: no I don't ... should I modprobe it? or do I need something more specific?  Thanks
<crimsun> jamaas: yes, sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<crimsun> jamaas: which alsa driver are you using?
<wfx> poweroff does not work, where do i find the infos to get it also work under ubuntu
<theine> wfx: what's your machine?
<jamaas> crimsun:  .....  I give up, which one is it  ??  I can check in synaptic or something?
<jamaas> crimsun: I think it is still whatever is standard in warty ?
<sjoerd> BeTa: nope
<thoreauputic> wfx: have you tried  sudo modprobe apm ? and adding apm to /etc/modules ?
<theine> jamaas: what does ``sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss'' give you?
<wfx> theine, pc with amd cpu mainboard is gibayte, yes i have test it with apm
<benjanet> my GL screensavers goes to black screen...any ideas
<theine> wfx: no clue in that case
<wfx> thoreauputic, yes i have it test with apm
<crimsun> jamaas: you can check via the Volume Control program in the Applications>Multimedia menu
<thoreauputic> wfx: no good?
<theine> wfx: and you do have the apm module loaded, right?
<jamaas> crimsun: Thanks a bunch mate, that fixed it in one easy instruction!  How can I make this load correctly the next time I boot?
<wfx> yes
<wfx> it have work with other distribution... so it must als work with ubuntu
<theine> wfx: and you are running apmd
<theine> ?
<crimsun> jamaas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<wfx> theine, no apmd is running
<jamaas> crimsun: I hear ya!
<crimsun> jamaas: make sure you enable oss emulation
<theine> wfx: that might be the reason then
<theine> wfx: wait, it is running you say?
<wfx> theine, ps -xa | grep apm say yes it is up
<wfx> 6212 ?        Ss     0:00 apmd
<theine> wfx: I guess you're really unlucky in this case
<wfx> theine, i test it, back in 1min. :-)
<jamaas> crimsun: Thanks mate, well thats that crisis tous jour overcome !! On to the next, help much appreciated :)
<kent> my brother has a usb-modem (adsl) that needs the eciadsl drivers to work. I see that Ubuntu has them, but can some one tell me if Ubuntu will configure the modem on the fly, or do he have to configure it him self? it seems kind of tricky to configure eciadsl :(
<wfx> theine, i have add noacpi acpi=off now it works
<theine> wfx: good to hear that
<theine> wfx: what's your machine by the way?
<wfx> theine, it a normal pc with an amd cpu, what info you want
<theine> wfx: right, i already asked...
<wfx> hmmm, now rhythmbox make some prob... GStreamer-WARNING **: inconsistent state information , fix threading please
<theine> wfx: i think that's quite unrelated to apm/acpi
<wfx> theine, rhythmbox, yes it is :)
<wfx> hmm should i post my poweroff stuff?
<wfx> ubuntuforum
<theine> Openoffice doesn't seem to start up after I upgraded to Hoary. Anybody else encountered this?
<pille> I'm looking for a good programmer editor... someone got a tip for me?
<theine> vim
<shaver> emacs
<shaver> there, now we're done
<pille> with gui :)
<Mithrandir> emacs og vim
<Mithrandir> s/og/or/
<shaver> xemacs
<wfx> argh, and now have i have some trouble with nautilus or samba
<kstraka> good morning all, I've got an apache/SSL problem.  I'm trying to use .htaccess files with apache, and when I go and access an area I've got setup as protected, I get a 500 error. The log file says:
<kstraka> [Mon Nov 08 09:23:30 2004]  [alert]  [client 127.0.0.1]  /var/www/apache2-default/phpki-0.60/ca/.htaccess: Invalid command 'SSLRequireSSL', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<kstraka> I have openSSL installed, is apache not aware of it?  I know SSLRequireSSL is a logal commandl any thoughts?
<wfx> i leave have fun.
<pille> thx emacs looks good - anything else? looking for sth like editplus or sth with scintilla
<theine> Nobody else having problems with OpenOffice under Hoary?
<Perc> hello
<Perc> how's the default support for prism54 wlan cards in ubuntu?
<theine> Where do I get mplayer-plugin as a deb-package?
<Perc> eg. how much work do I have to do :)
<gen> Hey guys
<arun--> in vi, how to enable indentation? aligning with matching brackets automaticallY?
<jpvcx> theine: it should be in multiverse
<jonex> [Help]  I have problems with ubuntu not detecting my other partitions(ntfs, fat32 and reiserfs) I can't find them anywere :/
<theine> jpvcx: Didn't find it there
<theine> arun--: what does ``:set autoindent?'' and ``"set filetype?'' give you
<theine> ?
<drunken-wallaby> hi there...
<theine> arun--: sorry, that's ``:set filetype?''
<LinuxJones> Perc, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<theine> jpvcx: wait in minute... what's ``multiverse''? I only looked in ``universe''...
<gen> do any of you guys use azureus
<gen> i used it on windows, how should it be on here? gargatuan memory leaks?
<theine> holy shit! I didn't know about multiverse...
<jpvcx> theine: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.1228090247
<gen> you just add multiverse to sources.list right
<theine> jpvcx: thanks buddy
<pille> How can I add items to the 'Application' menu?
<jpvcx> gen: correct, it has some emu's (xmame/xmess snes9x)
<arun--> theine: set filetype, just said, filetype=perl
<gen> i just installed ubuntu, first linux distro for me about 5 minutes ago
<theine> arun--: and ``:set autoindent?''
<gen> can anyone help me update firefox to 1.0 rc1 or rc2
<gen> using warty and its at .9.3
<LinuxJones> gen, you can get the installer from the mozilla website and install from that
<arun--> theine: autoindent also works, the subsequent lines always aligns with the start of the previous lines
<theine> arun--: and what exactly doesn't work?
<gen> LinuxJones: will do that, i'll let you know if i run into a mix up :)
<arun--> theine: from what i see, autoindent, doesnt seem to align with matching brackets
<LinuxJones> gen, the developers don't feel it is stable enough for the warty release, hopefully you won't have too many problems with it :)
<theine> arun--: can you message me a code example?
<arun--> theine: may be i am not clear in my question, where can i get to see the :set options for vi
<theine> arun--: you mean the values of all options?
<gen> linuxjones: then i'll wait, not a big deal
<gen> when the official is out, could i apt-get it?
<arun--> theine: that too, instead of asking people around,
<drunken-wallaby> has anyone beed successful to get k3b to work without the .ICEautority problem? i folled the howto but i still do get the problem after burning
<drunken-wallaby> followed of course :)
<theine> arun--: you're right, it doesn't work in perl mode. Have you looked at vim.org?
<markus__> Hi. Ahm, I got a funny but also tragic situation here: My Ubuntu plays every music (mp3, ogg) about twice as fast it should ... Any idea what's responsible and how to fix this?
<theine> arun--: works fine in C-mode though...
<arun--> theine: thank you for checking, i am heading to vim.org ..
<theine> arun--: you're welcome
<ryan> argh
<ryan> how is ntp setup in ubuntu
<ryan> ever since i started using it it keeps jumping ahead :P
<ryan> it being ubuntu
<ryan> it gains like 6 minutes in 12 hours
<jdub> what are you running it on? a laptop with cpufreq support?
<ryan> no
<ryan> standard desktop system
<gen> what's the easiest way to get/install mplayer
<jdub> not sure
<ryan> i've never experienced this issue before heh
<ryan> then again i don't think i've ever used a kernel with so many modules loaded at once before
<Perc> LinuxJones, thanks :)
<LinuxJones> perc, np :)
<ryan> firefox 1.0 final is supposed to be out tommorow
<ryan> yay
<Perc> finally
<Scognito> but i think it will never go on warthy
<arun--> theine: atleast in ubuntu vi, java and C works without any need to :set autoindent or :set filetype, it works perfect based on file extension.. except perl;)
<theine> arun--: That's so weird... Unfortunately the only perl wizard I know uses Perl...
<theine> sorry, ... uses emacs :)
<jpvcx> gen:it should be in multiverse (or is that only in hoary?)
<theine> is it possible to get a list of those packages I installed from 3rd-party repositories?
<arun--> theine: there are some packages called vim-perl, vim-scripts, vim-python, vim-gtk ..i will install them and see, the description given for them are VI Improved perl support for vim ...
<RoBLiNuX_> Hello
<RoBLiNuX_> I'm new to ubuntu
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: cool :) do you like it?
<RoBLiNuX_> Yes :)
<housetier> welcome RoBLiNuX_
<RoBLiNuX_> I never tried gnome looking one seems nice and fast on my 634mhz celeron desktop linux box
<RoBLiNuX_> Thanks.. I'm also a newbie to linux is this the right distro for newbies?
<pr3ttyb0y> HEllo its RobLinux here on my ubuntu :)
<pr3ttyb0y> housetier?
<Treenaks> pr3ttyb0y: logging in once is enough :)
<pr3ttyb0y> no problem just trying this out
<pr3ttyb0y> RobLInux is on my windows box (trillian irc)
<mercurus> ok, I understand that audio-CD auto-play is handled outside the gnome-cd player ... but what is the application that launches gnome-cd ? (as directed in Computer -> Desktop Preferneces -> Drives and Media Preferences) ... is this nautilus ?
<mjr> mercurus, gnome volume manager
<RoBLiNuX_> Who here is a ubuntu expert?
<Treenaks> most people ;)
<RoBLiNuX_> I want to know if Ubuntu is a good distro for newbies?
<RoBLiNuX_> ;0
<shaver> yeah, I think it is
<shaver> as much as any Linux distribution is
<mjr> RoBLiNuX, it's supposed to be, and it gets pretty far in actuality too
<RoBLiNuX_> And if Ubuntu ok with a celeron 634mhz ? or it needs more requirements?
<RoBLiNuX_> Thanks mjs, shaver
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: it works fine
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: you just told us :)
<RoBLiNuX_> thanks treenaks!
<RoBLiNuX_> lol
<RoBLiNuX_> What are the requirements?
<RoBLiNuX_> Because it might run well here but hopefully it doesnt get slow
<cardador> RoBLiNuX_: i have an 666 mhz celeron
<mjr> RoBLiNuX_, you'll probably want at least 128 megs of memory to enjoy the desktop
<RoBLiNuX_> I have 256mb sdram
<mjr> good
<RoBLiNuX_> :)
<cardador> RoBLiNuX_: i advice you to get 256
<mjr> shouldn't be a problem then
<Treenaks> I have 192, and it's usable, as long as I don't run openoffic
<Treenaks> that slows everything down to unusable..
<theine> Treenaks: how much RAM do you have?
<Treenaks> 192M
<cardador> Treenaks: go for Abiword and Gnumeric :P
<Treenaks> but my new laptop (next month, just in time for the conference!) will have 512
<Treenaks> cardador: I'll settle for vim and LaTeX :P
<theine> So the bottleneck is the CPU when using OpenOffice?
<theine> Treenaks: fantastic choice
<theine> Treenaks: especially the editor :)
<cardador> one thing that puzzles me is that microsoft office running on crossover office is much more quick to load than any linux office
<RoBLiNuX_> cool ,  I'm 18yrs old new to linux, good with windows 4yrs + , want to learn linux and leave windows as much as possible , now where do I begin? I dont wanna ask every question I have here because I know only 1 out of a big group is not gonna get ticked off , so I would like to know where to learn , like installing, running, etc
<Treenaks> maarten: if you want Dutch support, try #ubuntu-nl :)
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: well.. just use it basically :)
<cardador> RoBLiNuX_: go to ubuntu homepage, the try the FAQ and Wiki, you should get almost every answer to your questions
<lhb> Treenaks: iam sure you can tell openoffice to use less
<cardador> the -> then
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: open a terminal (shell) and type 'man man' -- that'll give you the manual about manual reader :)
<RoBLiNuX_> :) I like it because it comes with gaim, x-chat, mozilla firefox so it saved me from installing them ,
<RoBLiNuX_> Thanks treenaks
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: you can go from there.. ldp.org maybe as well
<RoBLiNuX_> I mean on my laptop here I have a few manuals on linux I downloaded so I'm gonna read them too
<housetier> RoBLiNuX_ don't try to learn too much at once
<housetier> RoBLiNuX_ take your time
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: doing it one step at a time is best, but knowing where to find "the next step" is important as well :)
<RoBLiNuX_> :) yup
<RoBLiNuX_> thanks housetier for the advice and treenaks!
<RoBLiNuX_> You folks use window ?
<mercurus> mjr: thank you :)
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: I just use the standard Ubuntu installation (gnome) and Debian (www.debian.org)
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: no windows for me :)
<RoBLiNuX_> treenaks you said for me to open terminal (shell) but in system tools it says root terminal or terminal
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: just the normal terminal
<RoBLiNuX_> so i type man man
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX_, man <command> usually gives you instructions on using that command.
<RoBLiNuX_> i typed man it says what manual page do you want?
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX_, so man man give syou instructions on using the man command.
<RoBLiNuX_> oh yea lol
<WebMaven> do you know how to get the list of files in a directory?
<RoBLiNuX_> nope, im a newbie
<RoBLiNuX_> I have like 10minutes I just started using it
<WebMaven> well, the command is ls
<RoBLiNuX_> I dont even know how to configure my looking
<WebMaven> so, you can see all the options by doing man ls
<RoBLiNuX_> yea
<WebMaven> a common use is ls -al
<gen> how do i edit sources.list
<Amaranth> Is it possible for me to reinstall Ubuntu and have it not wipe out the partition that /home is mounted on?
<arun--> Amaranth: i guess so,
<Treenaks> Amaranth: yes, just select the "/home" partition, and say "don't format" in the partitioner
<Amaranth> oh, cool
<Amaranth> ok, see you after i screw something up :P
<Amaranth> or not, i lost the CD
<gen> how do i edit sources.list :/
* Treenaks waits for the shipit shipment
<Amaranth> gen: vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<WebMaven> * WebMaven wait for the shipit shipment too.
<arun--> will a pentium 266 MMX laptop like 5 years old, will it have acpi or apm?
<Treenaks> Amaranth: it might have both
<Treenaks> my 4 year old laptop has ACPI
<theine> arun--: I'd bet on apm
<gen> Amaranth: all i see is blue asterisks
<cardador> gen: nano /etc/apt/sources.list is easier :)
<cardador> vim is hard to understand for newbies (like me)
<RoBLiNuX_> how do i change my fonts and stuff to be a lil bigger?
<cardador> RoBLiNuX_: computer > desktop pref > font
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: check the 'computer' menu, it has a "fonts" entry somewhere
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: you can set your fonts t here
<RoBLiNuX_> just did it Thanks
<gen> cardador: thanks, that is easier :)
<RoBLiNuX_> you cant use KDE here?
<cardador> gen: ;)
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: you can, but it's not really supported
<RoBLiNuX_> no problem
<cardador> gen: even easier -> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<RoBLiNuX_> So how long does it take for the average user to learn ubuntu?
<cardador> RoBLiNuX_: my girlfriend -> 5 minutes
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: depends on the user's willingness to learn and his/her general computer-savvyness
<cardador> RoBLiNuX_: it depends on what you want
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX_, depends on what you mean by 'learn'.
<theine> RoBLiNuX: depends on a lot of things...
<gen> when im in nano, after i edited, how do i save
<esoteric> ctrl-x
<gen> thank you esoteric
<theine> isn't it crtl-o?
<chibifs> ctrl-x is close and save.
<RoBLiNuX_> Well all my windows knowledge I want to have more knowledge in Linux, in windows I can do whatever I want (burn cds, download music, chat, listen to music, maintain it by defrag, antivirus, firewall, msconfig (Startup), spyware free, send/receive emails, etc
<theine> who uses nano anyway?
<chibifs> Nano owns. :P
<cardador> RoBLiNuX_: on linux you can skip the last things you said :)
<RoBLiNuX_> spyware, antivirus, security ?
<Treenaks> cardador: well, except mail ;)
<esoteric> forget nano.. pico is where its at
<chibifs> antivirus? spyware? defrag?
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: there is no spyware, almost no viruses, and defragging is pointless
<maximaus> I use nano because I'm too dense to learn anything else. :P
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: (uh, no virusses, basically)
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX_, you can forget about defragging.
<RoBLiNuX_> treenaks, Thanks
<shaver> you'll wish you could defrag, perhaps
<Treenaks> shaver: nah
<shaver> oh, my, yes
<WebMaven> shaver, why?
<shaver> I worked on a high-performance filesystem for Linux for 2 years
<chibifs> Is anyone using reiser4 yet? :o
<shaver> we ran (run) atop ext3
<shaver> fragmentation can hurt you
<shaver> and it's hard to fix after initial allocation, with common tools
<RoBLiNuX_> how about security like hackers? would you be at risk without no firewall? i hear linux doesnt have any problems like windows does, but just curious
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: by default, there are no open ports
<arun--> ubuntu is closed by default
<chibifs> Hacking means something diffrent to linux, Rob.
<RoBLiNuX_> Thanks
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: and if you keep up to date (subscribe to the security-announce mailinglist, see lists.ubuntu.com), crackers won't be able to do anything
<arun--> but if you install some daemons like name server, ftp, email server, then ports will be open
<chibifs> hacking is debugging and improving upon software, patching security holes. :P
<arun--> may be then you need a firewall
<RoBLiNuX_> so lets see go to www.grc.com and click on shields up then go down to shields up n see if you have open ports or not
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX_, there are plenty of firewalls avalibale, both to run as an end-user systema, and as a firewall for the rest of the nework.
<RoBLiNuX_> i mean i will be connected via a router anyways in a few days
<chibifs> RoBLiNuX_ - I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about security at all. Unless you're incredibly paranoid. I've never been damaged even on a completely open system.
<gen> i can't get vlc to install
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX_, so, you can take an otherwise underpowered old computer stick an extra $13 network-card in, and you have a corporate firewall for your network.
<RoBLiNuX_> Well I ran a test and it said I have no open ports they are just closed
<pedru> and i have never been kicked in the nuts in public
<gen> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gen>   gnome-vlc: Depends: vlc (= 0.7.0-0woody.4) but it is not going to be installedE: Broken packages
<pedru> but it could happen all the time :-)
<gen> says this when i attempt
<pedru> @gen woody?
<gen> yes
<Rhymes> i've messed up the sudoers file, and now i can't do anything that requires root authorization, can somebody help me? any ideas?
<gen> tried sudo apt-get install gnome-vlc libdvdcss2
<pedru> @gen: 1 sec please
<gen> ok
<Treenaks> Rhymes: reboot in recovery mode
<Treenaks> Rhymes: then fix the sudoers file
<RoBLiNuX_> WebMaven, i have my laptop is dsl/router + software firewall already i purchased a router no need for more but you know you never 100% nobody wants me anyways lol its just incase if I get trojans on windows or something wants to connect out or in or whenever im on a file sharing p2p prog
<Rhymes> Treenaks: ok thanks
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX_, here is some advice: Don't run as root. Sometimes desktop internet software (like XChat) can be vulnerable.
<Treenaks> Rhymes: next time, use visudo -- it won't let you mess up the sudoers file
<Rhymes> :)
<pedru> @gen: i got vlc installed...
<Rhymes> i forgot a colon :(
<RoBLiNuX_> no problem, im on my laptop trillian irc . i gotta play with my desktop first lol then i can log off trillian here and go on my desktop
<gen> how pedru
<Treenaks> Rhymes: using visudo will catch that
<pedru> @gen: maybe use another repository...
<Rhymes> ok thanks
<pedru> want my sources.list
<gen> such as
<gen> yes
<pedru> 1 sec please
<WebMaven> pedru, so, do you want to add that missing experience?
<gen> pedru: not letting me accept
<pedru> mwhat?
<theine> OpenOffice Impress almost hangs for ever when starting up. Is there anybody having the same problem?
<pedru> maybe :-)
<WebMaven> pedru, yes or no.
<gen> pedru: when i click accept, nothign
<RoBLiNuX_> so how about cookies i dont see to check ask before accepting like i do on windows?
<pedru> @WebMaven: i dont know what youre talking about
<pedru> @gen: mhh...
<pedru> once again...
<gen> status says connect
<pedru> same prob?
<gen> but then nothing
* WebMaven very publicly does not kick pedru in the nuts.
<pedru> thx for not kicking me
<WebMaven> no problem.
<WebMaven> anytime.
<theine> RoBLiNuX_: try to distibguish between operting system, webbrowser, kernel and so on...
<RoBLiNuX_> theine, what youmean
<pedru> @gen ... wait
<gen> ok
<theine> RoBLiNuX_: it's not windows asking you about cookies but internet explorer :)
<RoBLiNuX_> true :)
<theine> RoBLiNuX_: Forget it, don't take me too seriously
<RoBLiNuX_> So yea do I need to be careful what cookies I accept ?
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: if you want to
<RoBLiNuX_> or just leave it default since theres no problems with Linux itself? no spyware
<pedru> @gen : http://www.pastebin.com/117924
<pedru> i think youre missing multiverse
<RoBLiNuX_> cookies > spyware thats why I have on block third party cookies on my IE and ask for first parties
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: yes, you can always change it later if you like
<gen> yes was just universe
<agenteo> someone here knows about gnoppix? I'd like to download the image but I don't know what's the one: gnoppix_0.8.1.iso gnoppix_warty_0.8.2-RC2.iso (naaaa...) or warty-release-live-i386.iso
<pedru> gnoppix =  gnome based knoppix
<arun--> any one using Hoary?
<RoBLiNuX_> Treenaks, but my question is since you said theres no spyware in linux then I dont need to do that ask me for accepting cookies or not
<theine> agenteo: go for the last one, it's not gnoppix though...
<pedru> gnoppix-warty = gnoppix based ubuntu
<Treenaks> RoBLiNuX_: you still might want it ..
<theine> arun--: I am
<ibtuten> hi, I have a tech support question, if anybody minds answering
<pedru> just ask
<RoBLiNuX_> Treenaks, why if theres no so called spyware in linux? and the only reason why I ask for cookies to be accepted or blocked in IE is because cookies can be spyware
<arun--> theine: is it stable enuff?
<ibtuten> k, I installed Windows alongside my Ubuntu partition, and now grub doesn't load on startup... how do I put it back as the default mbr loader
<gen> pedru: would it be safe to copy this one, and replace it with old
<gen> instead of manually seeing what matches
<arun--> i should ask, is it usable?
<ibtuten> I'm on the live CD right now
<theine> arun--: it didn't crash yet but there are a few glitches
<pedru> yes it works but i suggest you only copy the multiverse line
<gen> ok
<pedru> yes it is :-)
<theine> arun--: most noticeable in my case the esd deamon seems to be fucked up and openoffice takes forever to start up
<pedru> @ibtuten: okay... usually you install windows first...
<ibtuten> pedru, true, but my Windows partition screwed up, so I had to reinstall
<pedru> ibtuten, you need to chroot in your system and setz the boot loader up
<arun--> may be will install hoary on the pentium 266 MMX, but it has only 64 MB ram (it was huge in those days :) )
<theine> arun--: both issues where not present in warty
<ibtuten> ok, I don't know how to do that
<theine> arun--: you're going to need some patience for that...
<pedru> mhh... use something like knoppix
<arun--> theine: :) yeah, may be i will install it, and jump to blackbox, and see how it works
<agenteo> theine: I just need a distro using gnome, I've read that "Gnoppix is a linux live cd based upon Ubuntu Linux." I'd like to find gnome 2.8 there
<gen> pedru: so "
<gen> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse" is the only thing i add?
<ibtuten> hm, I can't do it from the ubuntu live cd? I have my linux partition mounted
<pedru> ibtuten, mount your linux filesystems and chroot in the directory
<pedru> google around a bit
<pedru> another possibility would be the r.i.p. disk
<RoBLiNuX_> anyone downloads music on ubuntu? watches movies , dvds, downloaded mpeg , avi, etc?
<Matt|> RoBLiNuX_, yes
<pedru> RoBLiNuX_, yes
<ibtuten> ok
<pedru> there is a boot manager you can install
<theine> agentoe: really? it's based on ubuntu?
<RoBLiNuX_> I dont need no codecs ?
<pedru> RoBLiNuX_, depends on what youre watching
<Matt|> RoBLiNuX_, yeah you need the codecs.
<RoBLiNuX_> I will be watching all kinds of vids files (avi, mpeg, wav, etc)
<pedru> well you better get some codecs then
<Matt|> RoBLiNuX_, you'll find a good guide here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> btw the wiki in the topic is the old one: someone needs to update it
<Matt|> any ops here?
<RoBLiNuX_> thanks matt
<gen> pedro: thanks for the help, worked
<Matt|> RoBLiNuX_, let us know if it doesn't work :)
<RoBLiNuX_> let me try lol
<lemsx1> hello all
<gen> Matt|: did you get the flash working?
<Matt|> gen, nope am pretty sure there is no fix
<Matt|> gen, at least for a non-geek like me
<cardador> anyone know an easy way to comunicate with a device on ttys0 (com1 on windows)?
<Matt|> gen, you can install RC2 from source if you wanna working copy
<gen> yea
<Matt|> gen, chip in on the bug if you like: i have the feeling mdz doesn't believe that it is a bug
<Matt|> (3302)
<gen> pedru
<arun--> goodnight
<gen> hey guys
<gen> how do i put a file into the applications menu
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out, no X.org, please wait || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood || CDs will ship in a few weeks || offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Kamion> (diff: update wiki location, thanks Matt|)
<Matt|> thanks Kamion
<Matt|> :)
<britt__> hey all
<Matt|> gen, right click inside the submenu where you want to add it, then select "whole menu", then add new item
<Matt|> is xorg around yet?
<gen> Wow, i'm an idiot
<gen> thanks matt
<pedru> is xorg around yet?
<Matt|> *laughs*
<fabbione> in one or 2 days
<pedru> yes 6.8
<Matt|> weeeeeeee
<ibtuten> hm, ok, I'm in the grub command line, and when I type "root (" and hit tab, it doesn't show any drives...
<Matt|> thanks fabbione
<pedru> why weeeeeeeeee
<Matt|> i am happy
<pedru> its not that different
<mAIJK> Is GNOME faster than KDE running on an PIII650 Laptop ?
<Matt|> pedru, it is for me
<Matt|> fabbione, thanks for the hard work
<pedru> in which aspects...
<britt__> KDE is pretty bulky
<Matt|> pedru, 3d acceleration is supported on my video chip
<fabbione> Matt|: it's not only me working on it
<pedru> which one?
<Matt|> fabbione, i know but I've said thanks to daniels already :)
<mAIJK> bulky = ?
<Matt|> pedru, ATI IGP 340M
<Matt|> mAIJK, not sure
<pedru> well... then i understand the weeeeeee
<pedru> :--)
<Matt|> mAIJK, if you want someone real fast then try a stripped down window manager like icewm
<Matt|> pedru, :)
<ryan> twm!
<pedru> my laptop's got an s3 prosavage ddr... :-(((
<mAIJK> okey, Is it easy too use?
<cardador> mAIJK: the easiest is XFCE4
<|progenic|> excuse me, is xine player can play ram/rmbv/rm file ?
<Matt|> mAIJK, quite easy, but you have to read a few help documents if you want to design everything yourself (menus, toolbar etc)
<mAIJK> okay
<|progenic|> or what should i install to make it run on linux
<Matt|> xfce is not exactly minimal
<pedru> realplayer progenic
<mAIJK> I want it to bee fast and not to complicate
<pedru> or the codecs
<Matt|> |progenic|, i can play ram streams on totem-xine without realplayer
<Cuga_> Hey, I have a mysql question that the guys in mysql are ignoring, probably something obvious but i can't think of it, any mysql admins here?
<Matt|> |progenic|, i _think_ w32codecs is enough
<Matt|> mAIJK, icewm is very easy: it looks a bit like windows 95, and you can install a few themes
<cardador> Matt|: i've read somewhere that xfce4 is as fast as fluxbox
<netmonk> anyone with a notebook and working acpi and advice for me? ;)
<housetier> I could make twm as slow as e17... :)
<mAIJK> ok, what is XFCE?
<Matt|> mAIJK, another option
<Matt|> netmonk, shoot
<cardador> mAIJK: http://www.xfce.org/
<|progenic|> ic
<|progenic|> w32codecs can make my xine to play that file ?
<Matt|> |progenic|, i think so
<netmonk> Matt|: I can't get my toshiba to suspend, any ideas
<Matt|> |progenic|, i can only tell you it is working alright with totem-xine on my machine, and I don't have realplayer installed
<Matt|> netmonk, have you tried a few things? If so have a look for a bug :(
<mAIJK> Is CFCE and ICEWM on the ubuntu CD?
<|progenic|> ok thx
<Matt|> mAIJK, no but you can download and install them automatically
<mAIJK> ok, Have been installing GENTOO in 2days, but now when that is finished I install ubuntu instead :)
<mAIJK> Are you happy with ubuntu ?
<Matt|> yeah quite happy
<zenwhen> his all
<zenwhen> hi*
<netmonk> Matt|: I was with SuSE and was able to set few things up through a file called powersave.conf but with Ubuntu I don't have such file
<zenwhen> collddd
<|progenic|> Matt|, can't find w32codecs on my apt-get
<Matt|> |progenic|, you need to add some repositories
<Matt|> |progenic|, have a look at the wiki page, you can find the address in the topic to this channel: and search for the RestrictedFormats wiki
<Matt|> netmonk, i've never tried to get suspend working i'm afraid. can't help ya
<Matt|> netmonk, have a look in /etc/acpi/
<netmonk> Matt|:10x
<Matt|> and /or /etc/acpi/events
<Lenny1729> How can I get my old isa soundcard working under ubuntu? isapnp is not in synaptic
<kent> my brother has a usb-modem (Topcom webracer 850) that needs the eciadsl drivers to work. I see that Ubuntu has them, but can some one tell me if Ubuntu will configure the modem on the fly, or do he have to configure it him self? it seems kind of tricky to configure eciadsl :(
<jpvcx> Lenny1729 do you have universe enabled?
<mAIJK> Does anyone knows if umbuntu have support for USB-WLAN stick ?
<[mirak] > bob2, you around???
<[mirak] > or any canocial employees around?
<|progenic|> controllable canonical form hahaha just study it for exam :P
<Kamion> [mirak] : what do you need an employee in particular for?
<[mirak] > I was wondering if gnoppix is a canocial project now, or if it just "based" on ubuntu, gnoppix has canocial info on there site
<Kamion> [mirak] : we have some kind of agreement with them, and we employ one of their lead developers
<nosilver4u> any idea if it's possible to reset your postgresql password without knowing the current one?
<[mirak] > kamion, so that is a "kinda"
<Lenny1729> Is it possible to update ubunto from one major release to the another?
<Matt|> Lenny1729, yes although there has so far been just 1 release
<Amaranth> Um.
<Kamion> [mirak] : right, but also I don't know the exact status
<Amaranth> The Ubuntu installer didn't let me choose a root password.
<shaver> use sudo
<Kamion> Amaranth: yes, and it should have told you that on the first screen after reboot.
<nosilver4u> nm
<shaver> (it says that during the install, no?)
<mercurus> I've just started working on a Multimedia HOWTO on the Wiki ... could people have a look over it, and see if there is anything not listed on the draft contents that they would like added ? if so, comment :)
<Kamion> Amaranth: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<Matt|> Amaranth, that is correct: have a browse to the FAQ listed in the topic, and you can see
<[mirak] > kamion, kk thank you
<Amaranth> Matt|: I can't, I'm not even sure how I got here.
<Matt|> ^^ what he said
<Amaranth> My /etc/resolv.conf is screwed.
<Amaranth> sudo works though
<Matt|> Amaranth, oh i c
<dieman> im surprised at how well FAI works with ubuntu once you add in udev and hotplug :)
<Matt|> Amaranth, just try deleting your resolv.conf (back it up) and restart your network
<Amaranth> Matt|: It's a configuration problem. It thinks I have a network or something.
<Amaranth> Trying to search a domain.
<Amaranth> Anyway, I have it fixed now.
<Matt|> k
<weasell1> how do I enable the Root user in ubuntu? and then, how do I disable it again? :)
<Matt|> weasell1, you don't really need to enable it: you can use sudo to gain root privileges
<daniels> um, just use sudo
<Matt|> heya daniels
<weasell1> nope, need root for this
<Matt|> weasell1, sudo gives you full root privileges
<Matt|> what is it you want to do?
<weasell1> I need to login to webmin for the first time using roto username/pass which resolve to nothing unless the user is active
<nonajme> weasell1: but, if you want a root account you can type sudo passwd root
<weasell1> roto/root
<ryan> weasell1: do this: sudo sh
<Matt|> weasell1, you can press sudo -s
<Matt|> yeah either of those
<ryan> or what matt said ;)
<Matt|> what he said
<Matt|> :p
<weasell1> none of that helps because I'm not in a terminal window, I'm on a machine far, far away and I'm logging in through a user: pass: field in an html browser window
<Kamion> hang on, webmin actually wants your root password over *HTTP authentication*?
<Kamion> Isn't that thoroughly, absurdly dangerous, and isn't there some other way to do it?
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Kamion> like, designating some webmin-specific username/password pair
<weasell1> kamion: it's a defect of the ubuntu install process aparantly. If you use synaptic it defaults to root which you can then login and change. If you install the tarball manually (which I'm too newbish to do) then it asks you for a name/pass to use
<Kamion> a defect of the *Ubuntu* installation process?
<Kamion> or do you mean the webmin package?
<Matt|> weasell1, is that a ubuntu base package?
<Matt|> if it is, filea bug
<daniels> Matt|: hey dude
<weasell1> *rolls eyes* either way, is it possible to do this, or am I SOL on the whole deal?
<Kamion> no, webmin's in universe
<Kamion> weasell1: I care about the distinction because I'm responsible for the Ubuntu installer :P
<Matt|> weasell1, yes you can enable the root account, but it would be cool to file the bug too, if it is universe then maybe you can file the bug to debian
<Matt|> nonajme said how to enable the root account
<Matt|> ^^
<weasell1> Kam: well then, you're just plain justified in asking, aren't you :P I have no idea who's fault it is though. I just installed linux yesterday
<dieman> its too bad hotplug doesn't go after scsi and ide busses, it seems
<dieman> oh well
<dieman> time to write up a small shell script to deal with discover1, probally replicating some part of d-i
<Kamion> weasell1: webmin's password file lives in /etc/webmin/miniserv.users, apparently
<SuperQ> dieman: hrm
<pille> is there an easy way to install eclipse?
<Kamion> weasell1: if webmin's your *only* way to access the machine for now, I'm afraid you're SOL until you can log in properly and edit /etc/webmin/miniserv.users to add a more sensible user
<Matt|> he could enable the root account no?
<Kamion> Matt|: not if he can only access the machine using webmin, he can't
<drakonim> if its a recent version of webmin there should be an item for launching a console
<Kamion> 16:53 < weasell1> none of that helps because I'm not in a terminal window, I'm on a machine far, far away and I'm logging in through a user: pass: field in an html browser window
<Kamion> drakonim: not if he can't log into webmin
<drakonim> Kamion, thats what i get for bumping into a convo halfway throuhg :-D
<weasell1> ok I was able to find the password file. Added an entry [name] :[pass] , which I then saved and restarted webmin. says invalid user/pass on the login site
<Kamion> the password isn't cleartext in that file
<Kamion> it's crypted in the same way as /etc/passwd entries
<weasell1> crap. time to walk all the way back to the machine again :)
<Kamion> simplest way might be to copy the password block from an entry in /etc/shadow whose password you know.
<weasell1> You'll like this: can I leave it blank? :
<Kamion> weasell1: don't think that's valid ...
<Matt|> weasell1, how are you accessing the machine to change the password?
<weasell1> matt: I'm taking an elevator down two floors
<Perc> hm
<Perc> a question
<Perc> I just installed the new ubuntu, and firefox can't look up server names
<Perc> it works in the console (host, ping etc)
<weasell1> Kam: neat, copying password block from shadow worked. that was cool. But now the username I typed in has no access ("only user 'root' has access to this [, the main]  menu")
<LinuxJones> Perc, maybe it is jsut taking a very long time ?
<Matt|> Perc, you can ping server names?
<Perc> yes I can
<Matt|> weird
<pedru> _
<Perc> lookups using "host" is instant
<Matt|> Perc, have you updated the install?
<Perc> so far no
<nickers> is there anyone who has played with ACPI/SUSP in here?
<pedru> Perc, try something else ftp, or alternate brwoser (links)
<Matt|> Perc, you will find that if you do, firefox will revert to 0.9.3
<Matt|> Perc, they had a lot of bugs with 0.10pR
<Perc> hm
<Matt|> Perc, maybe this is one of em
<Perc> WTF
<Perc> my wifi card seems to work out of the box
<Perc> so far I'm impressed
<Matt|> Perc, well that is compensation :)
<Perc> brb
<LinuxJones> Perc, there was a problem with ipv6 support loaded by default. It caused very slow dns resolution with Mozilla.
<dredg> solution 1: implement ipv6 on your network
<dredg> solution 2: stop the module from loading
<dredg> i covered 2 on ubuntu-users last week or the week before
<Matt|> dredg, stick it in the wiki?
<zenwhen> Does anyone have K3B working and burning audio CD's in Ubuntu? I have Kernel 2.6.9 installed so I am not dealing with the 2.6.8.1 issue. I just cant get it to begin a burn.
<ficusplanet> zenwhen, It works for me, but I don't think I can be of much help - it just worked.
<dredg> in short: edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<dredg> find the line 'alias net-pf-10 ipv6'
<dredg> change 'ipv6' to 'off'
<dredg> reboot
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> I installed it and it just doesnt work.
<zenwhen> Im not sure I'll be able to stick with ubuntu if I cant get k3b working. :/ Im going to kep trying though.
<Perc> Matt|, firefox seems to be 0.9.3
<Tsjoklate> zenwhen did you read the howto on the ubu site?
<Matt|> Perc, your answer is by dredg above ^^
<zenwhen> yes
<Tsjoklate> there are some special things you have to do to get k3b to work
<kagou> hi
<zenwhen> is there a GOOD howto?
<RoBLiNuX> My ubuntu takes like 5minutes to start up why?
<Perc> Matt|, thanks :)
<zenwhen> I just saw some crap about logging in and k3b.
<Tsjoklate> tried the forums too?
<RoBLiNuX> Before it reaches the login screen, it stays in the black n white screen loading stuff and takes long
<Tsjoklate> http://ubuntuforums.org
<dredg> i'll chuck it into the wiki later :)
<LinuxJones> RoBLiNuX, what kind of system are you running, ie ram processor ?
<Matt|> RoBLiNuX, this is normal
<RoBLiNuX> Celeron 634mhz, 256mb sdram
<RoBLiNuX> Ok Matt just thought it was weird
<dredg> i'd love to know why ipv6 is loaded by default on 2.6 though
<LinuxJones> RoBLiNuX, that's a pretty crappy processor there but it shouldn't take 5 minutes
<Tsjoklate> I would look for you zenwhen but my modem is crapping out
<pedru> pretty slow machine
<dieman> heh
<dieman> and i feel like the xp 1800+ im on is slow
* dieman is too used to his 3.06ghz box at work.
<dieman> little intel space heater.
<zenwhen> I cant find it.
<Kamion> dredg: better that it be loaded by default and get out of the way of those who don't need it, than for those who do need it to have to scrabble around wondering why things don't work
<zenwhen> I know someone said there was a HOWTO... but the one I found has NOTHING about gertting K3B working.
<Kamion> dredg: if it isn't getting out of your way, then we want to fix that rather than just nuking ipv6
<zenwhen> It just says some stuff about logging in after setting it up.
<dredg> Kamion: i agree.
<dredg> Kamion: im not really in a position to test though. i use ipv6 :)
<RoBLiNuX> yea my pc sucks but it would be a better use to do with linux than anything else thats why I asked if my system was ok to run with ubuntu , because maybe ubutn needed more requirements
<LinuxJones> RoBLiNuX, disable all unnecessary services that you don't need, it will help you boottime quite a bit. Check to see if DMA is enabled on your disk as well.
<dredg> but yes. if it doesnt get an ipv6 address either from a route advertiser or as assigned manually, ipv6 shouldnt attempt connections anywhere
<Matt|> RoBLiNuX, don't delete anything vital :)
<RoBLiNuX> LinuxJones, no problem and how do i get to disable those services?
<RoBLiNuX> :)
<dredg> the problem is though, if you have v6 loaded and $site has AAAA records, apps that are v6 enabled will attempt to connect to those first
<Kamion> dredg: yeah, that one's a hassle
<dredg> so i'm actually of the opinion that if you dont use ipv6, you shouldnt be loading ipv6
<sjoerd> dredg: and the get E_NOROUTE immediatly, so there should be no delay
<dredg> sjoerd: true..
<Kamion> dredg: the problem comes when you have a broken IPv6 setup, not when you have a usable but unconfigured IPv6 setup
<LinuxJones> RoBLiNuX, first you can see what services you are running by doing lsof -i (in the sudo -s console)
<Tsjoklate> brb
<mAIJK> Im going to install XFCE, is it xfce-4.1.91-rpm-rh9.tar.bz2 I should download?
<Matt|> mAIJK, nope
<Matt|> mAIJK, use synaptic
<[mirak] > maijk, xfce4 is apt-getable
<mAIJK> Matt| aha!
<mAIJK> just finished my installation of ubuntu, i like what I see! ;)
<nickers> Matt|, is the newest xfce beta in there?
<Matt|> nickers, unlikely
<mtl> what file i need to edit to start gnome+fluxbox instead gnome+metacity?
<mAIJK> Under wich section do I find ICEWM & XFCE ?
<Matt|> mtl, check out gconf-editor
<Matt|> mtl, in applications --> system tools --> configuration editor
<Perc> hm
<mjr> mtl, the window manager is just yet another program started in the session
<Perc> the wlan card seems to be almost working
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> I fixed k3b
<kingsley> A draft of a graph that shows the best data compression algorithms for network data transfers with various hardwares is at http://www.nas.com/~change/private/best_compressors_for_networking.png. Comments welcome.
<sand0r> Is anyone here familiar with this error ... "dircolors: no SHELL environment variable, and no shell type option given" ?
<zenwhen> I needed to update cdrecord
<mjr> from preferences/sessions, turn autorestart for metacity off, kill metacity, start fluxbox, save session
<zenwhen> lol
<mjr> that should basically work
<Matt|> mtl, if you want it everytime: go to the configuration editor, and then follow desktop -> gnome -> applications -> window manager to change it
<mjr> Matt|, I don't think that really works anymore
<mjr> but I might be wrong; sure, give it a shot
<Matt|> mjr, oh. it is still there!
<mjr> yes, it is
<sand0r>  "dircolors: no SHELL environment variable, and no shell type option given" Where do I need to fix this?
<dredg> actually, if someone is having problems due to ipv6 being loaded, i'd love to see the output of 'ip -6 addr' and 'ip -6 route show'
<Amaranth> paraphrasing this error message, i can't remember exactly what it said: EXT_fs : something somthing start_transaction: Journal aborted
<Amaranth> i just got that on a tty dumped over and over again
<Amaranth> had to reboot
<kil> Hello, I'm searching about activate alsa in Hoary on my notebook. pci=noacpi recognize by Warty but not by Hoary.
<mAIJK> Hittar intew ICEWM i Synaptic :(
<Matt|> mAIJK, you may have to add the universe repository. have a look in the settings under repository
<mtl> blah... I cannot get fluxbox to run everytime :(
<mAIJK> found it ;)
<mAIJK> Should I install ICEWM only?
<mAIJK> It's alot of files
<jamaas> Is there an award for most obscure question of the day/week ??  ;)
<LinuxJones> jamaas, we can start one :)
<jamaas> LinuxJones: Great idea but just to warn you, the rest of you don't have a chance ... I can dig em up from places you wouldn't even dream of  ... :-!
<LinuxJones> jamaas, heh
<jamaas> Here goes, I'm trying to compile a new version of gnome, and it is looking for openldap-dev and yet I, in my novice ignorance, can't find such a critter for Debian/Ubuntu, what have I missed ...
<kil> quelqu'un parle francais ici ?
<Matt|> kil: /cs list #ubuntu*
<LinuxJones> jamaas, firstly why are you compiling your own version of Gnome ?
<Tufek> hi everyone..i have a question...how can i something donwload and install with apt-get on ubuntu ? for example i would like amsn ...
<Matt|> Tufek, apt-get install amsn
<jamaas> Uhmmm... Its my idea of fun .... ???  Are you guys going to hurt me ??  I kinda like what Garnome are doing
<sand0r>  "dircolors: no SHELL environment variable, and no shell type option given" Where do I need to fix this?
<Tufek> Matt|, i tried but give the like that Reading Package Lists... Done
<Tufek> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Tufek> E: Couldn't find package amsn
<Matt|> Tufek, try using synaptic, and opening the universe repository in the settings
<LinuxJones> jamaas, try installing libldap2-dev
<Tufek> Matt|, sorry i dont know how do u explain me please ?
<jamaas> LinuxJones: It doesn't show up for me in synaptic, where might it be hidden ?
<Matt|> Tufek, sure. Open the package manager (synaptic) by going to Computer --> System --> Synaptic
<LinuxJones> jamaas, you probably have to add the universe repository
<Matt|> Tufek, then go to settings, repositories, and add the universe repository
<jamaas> LinuxJones: I have and don't find it there ... :-(
<Tufek> Matt|, ok thanks a lot i`m going to trying now :)
<smunro> folks, where do I set shell environments for root. dircolors is crying in pain.
<LinuxJones> jamaas, did you do an update of the repositories ?
<kent> When a friend installed Ubuntu on is laptop, he could not see more than the grub-thing. He sais that the harddisk is still loading, so perhaps its some problem with framebuffer or something like that? Can some one tell me if there is something i could try to make it work?
<LinuxJones> jamaas, apt-get update or in Synaptic click the reload button
<jamaas> LinuxJones: now there's a good question, not in the last couple of days but will now, back in a minute, thanks
<jamaas> Tufek: Matt is good at this stuff, lucky you!
<Matt|> ?
* smunro raises his hand.
<ficusplanet> What is the name of the icon used for the About Ubuntu... launcher?
<Tufek> Matt|, ok i fount settings, repositories but how add the universe repository is?
<Matt|> Tufek, it should be in the list, you can activate it
<Tufek> Matt|, ok thanks again :)
<smunro> tap tap
<Matt|> smunro, sup?
<smunro> Can you help me fix this error ?   "dircolors: no SHELL environment variable, and no shell type option given"
<Matt|> no
<Matt|> :(
<Matt|> otherwise we would have said something
<Matt|> sorry!
<smunro> thanks for answering.
* smunro hands a beer to Matt|
<Matt|> ty ;)
<Matt|> keep asking later though someone else might know how to help you
<Matt|> what are you doin?
<smunro> fooled around in /etc/shadow and ending up really messing up root authentication. got it fixed (mostly) but now opening a root terminal cries with that dircolors message
<smunro> what am I doin? learning by screwing stuff up.
<Matt|> the only way :)
<umarmung> smunro, maybe some messed up variable in .bash_profile ?
<smunro> in /root ?
<smunro> or in my users home?
<umarmung> smunro, the one you login with
<bagpuss> is there some sort of extra magic I have to do to persuade gnome-volume-manager to automount a CD/DVD on insert?
<jamaas> LinuxJones: Still digging and don't find open-ldap-dev   or anything for that matter that is ldap except something from sourceforge and I don't think its that one!?
<bagpuss> it's ticked in the settings thing, but totally fails to work
<umarmung> smunro, cp /etc/skel/.bash* ~
<smunro> umarmung, nailed it. ty
* smunro beers umarmung
<umarmung> :)
<mjr> bag, it needs to be in fstab
<bagpuss> mjr: hmm
<bagpuss> grr, copy and paste aren't workiong either :(
<kent> do some one know why a friend who recently installed Ubuntu on his laptop only gets to the stage where grub loads. Then nothing happens :(  What could be the problem? He installed it on a non-laptop computor also, and it works there.  :(
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
<swanriversean> \help
<bagpuss> mjr: what would the line in fstab look like?  There's  an fstab line for /dev/hdc to mount it to /medcia/cdrom0
<LinuxJones> jamaas, are you running warty or hoary
<bagpuss>  /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0
<mjr> well that should probably do it
<jamaas> LinuxJones: warty
<mjr> are you in the plugdev group?
<bagpuss> well, it fails to work :(
<LinuxJones> jamaas, you don't have the universe repository enabled
<bagpuss> mjr: yes
<jamaas> LinuxJones: thought I did, how can I make sure ..
<bagpuss> groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),44(video),103(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),1000(andy)
<LinuxJones> jamaas, easiest is to run synaptic then >> settings >>reposiroties
<jamaas> LinuxJones: I think you got me, how do I add universe?
<bagpuss> it also fails to play a DVD when insertes...again, ticked in properties :(
<LinuxJones> jamaas, click the ubuntu repsoitory (that has main in the section)  add the sections to look like this >> main restricted universe
<Kamion> jamaas: libldap2-dev is in warty main; you shouldn't need universe for that
<Kamion> jamaas: it's not on the CD, though, so make sure you have the network repositories enabled
* Ruffian|JANE| is away: Scool Work........ Bleh................
<Kamion> LinuxJones: shouldn't be necessary for GNOME!
<LinuxJones> jamaas, there you go
<Kamion> LinuxJones: think about it: we build GNOME for Ubuntu using what's in main
<LinuxJones> Kamion, I just assumed it was in there because he couldn't install it via apt
<Kamion> always best to check first
<Kamion> universe's unsupported nature means it's best only to use it when it's necessary
<xuzo> hi
<merlin0> hello
<xuzo> i got a sugestion about gnome-panel
<Amaranth> xuzo: The Ubuntu folks didn't create GNOME. :)
<LinuxJones> Kamion, he wan't to compile gnome for something to do, using Garanome
<xuzo> Amaranth: yes, i know
<xuzo> but i think ubuntu can fix this issue
<Kamion> LinuxJones: yes, I read that
<LinuxJones> Kamion, but I understand you point thanks
<Amaranth> xuzo: What's the issue?
<pao> where do I set up gnome theme colors?
<Amaranth> ahh, they took the funny message out of About Panels
<xuzo> Amaranth: click on panel to give keyboard focus
<jamaas> LinuxJones: Kamion I'm thrilled for the help really but you guys go so fast yo loose where am I now .. I do have universe installed
<xuzo> and press the keybinding for toggle maximize state
<Amaranth> in 2.6 (or 2.5, i can't remember) it said it was responsible for random system crashes
<xuzo> the panel "unmaximizes"
<Kamion> jamaas: bring up a terminal, type 'sudo apt-get install libldap2-dev', tell me what happens
<xuzo> and positions of all elements on it are lost
<Kamion> jamaas: you don't need universe, best to revert that change I think
<jamaas> Kamion: deal!
<pao> I must get rid of brown :-)
<Amaranth> xuzo: It doesn't here.
<Kamion> jamaas: (shouldn't need it for this, anyway)
<Amaranth> pao: Computer>Desktop Preferences>Theme
<xuzo> Amaranth: sorry i'm not a native english speaker, i dont undestand you :(
<Amaranth> pao: I'd suggest Industrial.
<Amaranth> xuzo: The panel doesn't "unmaximize" for me.
<xuzo> mmm
<pao> Amaranth: I've tried... but there's no way to choose colors....
<Amaranth> Try Menus and Toolbars
<pao> Amaranth, no way... :-(
<jamaas> Kamion:  Uhmmm... it installed it ... just like you thought it would..... but LinuxJones was getting there... honest!  I'll try the compile now and see if it is happier ... thanks guys
<LinuxJones> jamaas, GL :)
<xuzo> Amaranth: xuzo@freya:~$ gconftool-2 -g /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/toggle_maximized
<xuzo> <Alt>Return
<pao> brown sucks :-)
<xuzo> when I press <Alt>Return the panel unmaximizes
<SmokingFire> is there a mplayer entry in the faq or wiki?
<xuzo> got you some value for this binding?
<Amaranth> EXT3-fs error (device hda6) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted <--!!!!!!!!!!
<Amaranth> WTF
<Amaranth> xuzo: That doesn't "unmaximize" the panel for me.
<xuzo> Amaranth: ok, thanks. It will try to find why this appends
<kent> is the eciadsl package in the main? that is, on the cdrom?
<pao> Has anyone succeded in throwing away that brown color from the theme?
<Kamion> jamaas: curious why it wasn't findable in synaptic, but that should get you going, anyway
<Amaranth> pao: I have.
<Amaranth> pao: I changed the Theme and the desktop background.
<merlin0> pao: you can love it if you install november calendar
<pao> Amaranth, but you didn't specify the exact color, right?
<Amaranth> nope
<schifo> guys, i just compiled my kernel, and did make; make modules_install; do i have to do anything else now?
<Amaranth> it "Just Works"
<pao> merlin0, :-)
<merlin0> i love that brown girl!!
<Kamion> jamaas: (yeah, not beating on LinuxJones or anything)
<pao> merlin0, I'm waiting also for the white girl... :-)
<LinuxJones> Kamion, hey :)
<Perc> so far ubuntu is pretty impressive
<Perc> it found both the touchpad and an external usb mouse when I plugged it in, sound works directly
<pao> Perc, ubuntu: debian on steroids :-)
<Perc> yep
<GnuHippy> still no x.org?
<Perc> and it's nice considering debian has software from the second world war
<schifo> every distribution finds touchpads and usb mice
<Amaranth> GnuHippy: Not until April 2005.
<bagpuss> it's *fairly* impressive...there are a few niggles, but I imagine they'll all be fixed for the next one :)
<LinuxJones> GnuHippy, your from Nova Scotia too :D
<fabbione> x.org will be in hoary either tomorrow
<pao> Perc, that's way so many people run testing or unstable...
<fabbione> or in 2 days from now
<Amaranth> fabbione: Sure, if you like random system crashes. :P
<schifo> fabbione, i just compiled my kernel, and did make; make modules_install; do i have to do anything else now?
<GnuHippy> it will be fabbi?
<fabbione> Amaranth: it will for testing/unstable
<frusciante> I get no sound when playing MOV-files. I have tried with XINE and VLC. MPlayer doesn?t work.
<fabbione> GnuHippy: yes.
<pao> bagpuss, which niggles?
<GnuHippy> I noticed all the dependancies are on the repository now for it
<fabbione> schifo: sorry. i have only one minute and i am leaving, but it looks ok
<GnuHippy> I'm trying to roll my own
<fabbione> schifo: check your grub config and you are done
<fabbione> GnuHippy: the dependencies were always there
<pao> I say bye to everyone... a BROWN bye :-)
<bagpuss> pao: gnome-volume manager not working properly.  mozilla being unstable and randomly crashing (although it does that *anyway*, so not ubuntu's fault).  That **HORRIBLE** default brown background...the list goes on
<GnuHippy> not all of them
<fabbione> yes all of them
<pao> bagpuss, if you manage to change the brown color from theme let me know... :-)
<GnuHippy> libpng-dev wasn't
<bagpuss> pao: oh, I change it...first thing I did
<fabbione> GnuHippy: that's because you probably miss a few tons of patches that we have
<pao> bagpuss, how did you do it?
* fabbione -> dinner
<frusciante> Year, the brown background sucks :)
<pao> I'm trying to change the color of window title bar...
<Kamion> GnuHippy: it's not libpng-dev, it's libpng<some number>-dev
<GnuHippy> 12
<GnuHippy> I know
<Kamion> GnuHippy: libpng12-dev is definitely in warty
<pao> bagpuss, I'm trying to change the color of window title bar... without change the theme
<Kamion> has been forever
<bagpuss> pao: ah, I hadn't ghotten around to that yet
<bagpuss> I'm still trying to persuade gnome-volume-manager to work
<bagpuss> didn't someone say that a version of warty with KDE the default was forthcoming?
<Kamion> bagpuss: only if a community group gets together and does it
<pao> bagpuss, My volume manager works perfectly....
<Kamion> bagpuss: it won't be something Canonical does
<bagpuss> I'd be far happier to install that for people (mostly because I actually know my way around KDE...gnome I'm mostly groping in the dark)
<bagpuss> Kamion: ah, guess it won't happen then.
<Kamion> bagpuss: ?
<Kamion> bagpuss: no reason it won't; one or two people with clue have expressed interest in doing it
<Kamion> bagpuss: can't say it'll happen *soon* :)
<bagpuss> Kamion: it's a lot of work...it's not *that* much hardship to just install KDE after the fact and live with gnome for an hour
<bagpuss> Kamion: *shrug*...I wouldn't do it as a volunteer thing anyway.  If others choose to then I'll thank them lots :)
<Kamion> bagpuss: if you want to actually deploy it places, then you'll want infrastructure set up to support it properly; we'll be providing general infrastructure to help people make Ubuntu derivatives
<bagpuss> Kamion: hmm, as in moving it from universe to main?
<pao> I did it!
<pao> no more brown!
<pao> :-)
<Kamion> bagpuss: or thereabouts, yeah
<bagpuss> how does gnome-volume-manager go about detecting CD insertion?
<bagpuss> it's detecting USB events and reacting to them properly
<Ruffian|Q|> hello
<bagpuss> it's just CD/DVD events that it's ignoring
<sjoerd> bagpuss: check if it appears in h-d-m
<bagpuss> sjoerd: /etc/hal ?
<sjoerd> bagpuss: hal-device-manager
<sjoerd> bagpuss: run it and see if it shows up (called device manager in the menus afaik)
<bagpuss> yes, it's there
<sjoerd> the volume too ?
<sjoerd> check if pmount /dev/cdrom or pmount /dev/hdc works
<hendershot> how can we get a more up to date version of firefox? is their a maintainer that handles just that package?
<bagpuss> yes, that works
<hendershot> i running up to date warty
<sjoerd> bagpuss: as your normal user ?
<bagpuss> sjoerd: yes
<bagpuss> it looks like it's just not detecting the insertion
<sjoerd> you just said it showed up in h-d-m ?
<bagpuss> the drive does
<sjoerd> ah
<sjoerd> that's why i asked about the volume :)
<toxicsludge> anyone have any luck with pxe install? I have gotten into the installer, but when i go to select the mirror, it says it cannot find the Releases file, even though it points to the proper directory.
<bagpuss> and if I "pmount /dev/hdc" it does the right thing
<bagpuss> the volume onlyt shows up if I manually run pmount
<bagpuss> it's not autodone
<toxicsludge> do you think i could set up pxe to just use the cdrom on this machine?
<sjoerd> bagpuss: was does storage.media_check_enabled on the drive say ?
<sjoerd> (advanced tab in hdm)
<bagpuss> sjoerd: ah, 0x0.  which sounds off to me
<sjoerd> bagpuss: cat /etc/hal/hald.conf| grep storage_media
<bagpuss> andy@gos:/etc/hal $ grep storage_media hald.conf
<bagpuss>   <storage_media_check_enabled>true</storage_media_check_enabled>
<Challange> re
<Challange> got a few questions
<sjoerd> bur[n] er: what kind of drive is it ?
<sjoerd> bur[n] er: sorry wrong dude
<sjoerd> bagpuss: what kind of drive is it ?
<bagpuss> sjoerd: Optorite DVD/CD writer
<sjoerd> bagpuss: ide, firewire, scsi, usb ?
<shaver> dd0204?
<shaver> er, 0402?
<bagpuss> sjoerd: ah, IDE
<Challange> booting with ubuntu - I got the message: fatal error inserting shpchp and d same with pcihp (or sth like this)
<Challange> i can't see any problems
<bagpuss> shaver: no, dd1205
<Challange> but i don't know what soes it mean
<shaver> k
<shaver> I installed fine with my dd0402 or whatever
<bagpuss> it's a very nice drive
<Treenaks> Challange: just ignore them
<Challange> how do you mean?:D
<Treenaks> Challange: the messages, just ignore them
<Challange> "don't worry about it'?
<sjoerd> bagpuss: is it detected as cdrom (storage.cdrom properties ans stuff)
<Treenaks> yes :)
<Challange> all right
<Challange> ok
<Challange> aaan
<GnuHippy> I have done it!
<bagpuss> sjoerd: yep: "block storage.cdrom storage"
<Challange> how can I "install" the downloaded themes for gnome and icons? I don't really know
<Challange> tar.gz and some png files in it
<GnuHippy> how can I setup my kernel source for the new nvidia binary driver to see?  I want to use the binary off nvidia.com not the .deb
<Challange> I click on the install button (Themes) and that does not do anything with any file
<toxicsludge> need help selecting pxe mirror.  why would the installer be so #$@#@# picky as to the mirror? what does it want??????
<Challange> (Well that's not a real problem but i am just wondering:D)
<sjoerd> bagpuss: normal ide or pcmcia  ?
<toxicsludge> Challenge, I havent been able to get a lot of themes to work with all this new release stuff
<bagpuss> sjoerd: normal IDE
<Challange> ahh
<toxicsludge> are y'all getting sick of me squawking about pxe yet?
<Challange> so i have to search if I need it
<bagpuss> 0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
* GnuHippy how he can setup his kernel source for the new nvidia binary driver to see??  He wants to use the binary off nvidia.com not the .deb
<bagpuss> (if it helps)
<Challange> cheers
<toxicsludge> Challange, just got noia warm to work on a different distro...
<toxicsludge> but it was new..
<toxicsludge> and debian-based, but running kde
<sjoerd> bagpuss: which version of hal are you using..
<subterrific> GnuHippy: you need linux-headers
<toxicsludge> gnome 2.6 is kinda new for new themes
<Challange> i dont like kde
<GnuHippy> sudo cp -r /name/of/file /usr/share/icons
<bagpuss> sjoerd: whatever came with warty...hang on, I'll find out
<toxicsludge> well find gnome 2.6 themes.
<gruberman> whoa... talk about crashing ruby
<subterrific> GnuHippy: linux-headers includes a fully configured kernel tree for compiling modules
<Challange> well i will try
<toxicsludge> i havent been able to get to many to work wiht firefox
<GnuHippy> and for themes:  sudo cp -r /name/of/file /usr/share/themes
<bagpuss> ii  hal                               0.2.98-1ubuntu9                   Hardware Abstraction Layer
<Challange> firefox is good enough
<Challange> not to change theme:D it looks good
<Challange> i guess
<toxicsludge> pxe syntax???
* GnuHippy wants to know how he can setup his kernel source for the new nvidia binary driver to see??  He wants to use the binary off nvidia.com not the .deb
<subterrific> GnuHippy: i just told you
<GnuHippy> ty
<GnuHippy> didnt see it
<bagpuss> sjoerd: basically I don't do automounting, I don't do gnome.  This is for a client. If it were me I'd shrug and say "I'm perfectly capable of double clicking the little CD icon if I want to mount it thanks"
<bagpuss> I'm probably missing something funsamental just because I don't do this stuff
<Challange> aaaand i need a stuff to write dvd/cd/audio cd things like this cause i haven't found anything
<sjoerd> bagpuss: nope, your not
<bagpuss> sjoerd: this machine dual-boots to windows, and windows autoruns CDs fine.  So I know the drive itself is *sending* an insert event of some sort
<sjoerd> bagpuss: actually one needs to poll the drives
<sjoerd> bagpuss: i'm trying to find out why hal turned of the storage.media_check_enabled thingie
<bagpuss> sjoerd: oh?  I thought the drive notified the OS.  Shows how little I know of automounting :)
<toxicsludge> need help with my PXE install... can get all the way to select mirrors, then it says it cannot find the release file when it can.  I imagine this might have something to do with my pxelinux.cfg/default file, which you could find something that it looks like at http://weltwissen.koeln.ccc.de/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install  -- what do the - and +'s mean-- should i get rid of them?
<bagpuss> sjoerd: does it (or can it be made to) log to anywhere?
<Challange> as I see i will have problems with installing shitdows to this computer:D
<Witigonen> Hey all.  I need help loading the proper kernel module before generic-ide so that my CD-RW/DVD combo drive can have DMA enabled.
<sjoerd> bagpuss: if you could do hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes and put that log somewhere...
<ficusplanet> Can any Ubuntu devs tell me what icon the About Ubuntu... menu item uses?  I need to know so for a theme I'm working on.
<bagpuss> sjoerd: okay
<Witigonen> The only problem is I have no idea how exactly to do this :)  Or what module needs to be loaded in the first place.
<toxicsludge> Who should have permissions on the tftpboot folder?
<Challange> ficusplanet: as i see it shows four yellow stars
<ficusplanet> Challange, I need to know the file's path not what it looks like.
<toxicsludge> Challange use K3b!
<Challange> do I need to find it and download?
<toxicsludge> challange, apt-get install k3b should do it
<Challange> or it has got an installing module?
<Challange> wo thanks
<toxicsludge> but the tricky thing is you have to either run k3bsetup later, or just launch k3b from a root terminal
* encryptio can't install k3
<encryptio> b
<bagpuss> sjoerd: http://www.clothcat.org/scratch/typescript.txt
<toxicsludge> So who knows a super-expert I could ask about my PXE issues
<Witigonen> Can anybody help me with setting up the proper module for my motherboard?
<toxicsludge> witigonen, you got an nforce3?
<Witigonen> toxicsludge, nforce2.
<sjoerd> bagpuss: ah what i suspected -> 19:07:04.872 [I]  linux/block_class_device.c:1358: Working around broken ide-cs driver ...
<bagpuss> sjoerd: is this fixable?
<Dennis_k> i need some help with my nvidia drivers
<Witigonen> toxicsludge, is the module nvidia_agp?  I know that's what I have to load before my fglrx drivers in other distros, but I don't know if it's the same thing.
<Challange> toxicsludge, the problem is that there is no k3b pack - the terminal told me:D
<sjoerd> bagpuss: what kernel are you running ? stock warthy ?
<bagpuss> sjoerd: yep
<bagpuss> Linux gos 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<encryptio> challange: you'll have to find the deb and install it manually, by looking through the repositories.
<toxicsludge> challange, enable the universe and maybe the multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list  there is a howto on the forum for that.  there is even a k3b howto somewhere on the main website
<MoonSweep> hello
<Dennis_k> hi
<Challange> enable universe:DDD
<toxicsludge> challange, I used apt-get.  you can also use the synaptic package manager.. that may be easier
<MoonSweep> wny 2.6.9 kernel for ubuntu ? 2.6.8.1 can't burn CDs
<Challange> i try
<Challange> thanks
<Treenaks> MoonSweep: it can burn CDs
<toxicsludge> I can burn cds with 2.6.8.1
<MoonSweep> oh
<MoonSweep> what's the trick then ?
<Treenaks> MoonSweep: just use dev=/dev/sr0 (or dev=/dev/hdc or whatever)
<bagpuss> MoonSweep: it can't?  First I heard
<MoonSweep> I swear
<subterrific> MoonSweep: the ubuntu kernel has patches to fix that bug in 2.6.8
<subterrific> MoonSweep: 2.6.9 wasn't ready when ubuntu shipped
* Treenaks tries to book a hotel room when the SERVER crashes.. argh!
<MoonSweep> but all burning programs detect my cd-writer as a mere cd reader
<bagpuss> there comes a point where you have to stop putting new stuff in and make the stuff you have work for release
<Kamion> kernel upgrades take ages to get right, anyway
<MoonSweep> you don't believe me ?
<Dennis_k> can some one help me please with my nvidia drivers.. :(
<MoonSweep> look at this : http://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=130576
<MoonSweep> and http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2004/08/msg00608.html
<MoonSweep> I have the same problem
<GammaRay> MoonSweep: do you have scsi emulation or ide-cd in your kernel options?
<MoonSweep> i didn't check but i thought 2.6 don't need scsi emulation any more to write CDs
<GammaRay> it needs one or the other
<subterrific> MoonSweep: neither of those are in ubuntu bugzilla, so they have no relevance. ubuntu does not use the debian or redhat kernels
<Kamion> subterrific: Ubuntu uses a derivative of the Debian kernel
<sjoerd> bagpuss: you can fix it by putting an fdi in /usr/share/hal/fdi which sets storage.media_check_enabled
<MoonSweep> ok but I have the same problem that's decribed on those bugreports, and it's from a "feature" in 2.6.8(.1)
<Kamion> subterrific: while they aren't identical, saying "they have no relevance" is harsh and wrong.
<subterrific> Kamion: exactly, it isn't stock, so you can't point to bugs and say for sure they exist in the ubuntu kernel
<MoonSweep> i didn't say "this bug is in ubuntu kernel" ; i said "i have the same KNOWN problem with 2.6.8(.1)
<bagpuss> sjoerd: is tyhat documented somewhere?
<subterrific> Kamion: well check for yourself, there are no bugs in ubuntu referencing cdrecord
<subterrific> bugzilla
<sjoerd> bagpuss: somewhat.. there are some existing ones in there (if ubuntu ships them), which should be easy to adapt
<MoonSweep> subterrific: what application do you use to burn CDs ?
<bagpuss> sjoerd: okay, I'll see what I can work out
<sjoerd> bagpuss: oh what's the linux.sysfs_path property on the drive ?
<subterrific> MoonSweep: i don't
<MoonSweep> does anyone in here write CDs with Ubuntu Warty ???
<Treenaks> MoonSweep: yes
<Kamion> subterrific: lack of bugs in Ubuntu Bugzilla does not imply lack of bugs in Ubuntu. :-)
<MoonSweep> Treenaks: as root or as user ? and with which app ?
<Treenaks> MoonSweep: just use the nautilus CD burner for images/cds with only files
<MoonSweep> no, i need to make advanced CDs, I need K3B
<bagpuss> sjoerd: /sys/block/hdc
<GammaRay> Treenaks: what option do you pass the kernel? ide-scsi or ide-cd?
<Treenaks> GammaRay: ide-cd. ide-scsi is deprecated and should not be used
<GammaRay> there you go
<GammaRay> MoonSweep: please check on that
<sjoerd> bagpuss: argh.. just noticed the hal code is somewhat broken, it outputs that it does a work around, but doesn't necessarely do it..
<GammaRay> I don't currently have a burner
<MoonSweep> GammaRay: that's what I use too (in fact, I don't pass any arg to the kernel, ide-cd is used by default)
<sjoerd> bagpuss: in you case it doesn't...
<Challange> how can I change the rights to sources.list (write)
<bagpuss> sjoerd: screw it...the guy can live without automounting.  I think *anyone* should be able to cope with a douyble click
<Challange> cause i am not the owner (it sais)
<GammaRay> MoonSweep: how do you know?
<sjoerd> bagpuss: i would like to know what the problem is, because i'm bound to get a bugreport for it someday :)
<lemsx1> Challange, chown $USER /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Challange> ?
<lemsx1> Challange, or chmod 0666 /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<MoonSweep> GammaRay: which driver does handle IDE cds if you don't specify ide-scsi for any frive ? :)
<lemsx1> Challange, it depends on what you want to achieve
<Challange> oh
<bagpuss> sjoerd: who do I report it as a bug to?  You can have one tonight :)
<Challange> thnx
<GammaRay> MoonSweep: it just acts like a regular cd drive
<GammaRay> MoonSweep: ode-cd activates atapi burning support
<bagpuss> brb
<GammaRay> err ide-cd
<MoonSweep> well, maybe, but on my box, it doesn't recognize the cd-writer as a writer, obly as a reader
<Challange> '?' there is no such dir/file
<Kamion> Challange: 'sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list' to create it
<MoonSweep> anyway if you don't believe me :
<MoonSweep> raph@arche:~ $ lsmod | grep ide_cd
<Kamion> Challange: don't change the permissions; just use sudo to edit it
<MoonSweep> ide_cd                 41732  0
<Challange> oh
<MoonSweep> ok
<MoonSweep> question
<MoonSweep> doesn anyone uses K3B on Ubuntu as a user (NOT as root) ?
<sjoerd> bagpuss: what does /proc/ide/hdc/media say ?
<tseng> MoonSweep: obviously not, because it wont work
<tseng> MoonSweep: since kernel 2.6.8
<Challange> Kamion: amm, i want to write in it
<Challange> magyar sz
<MoonSweep> tseng: THANK YOU ::: At least someone aware of this problem!!!! :)
<Patric1> goodday all
<Challange> Kamion is a hungarian word
<Challange> :D
<tseng> MoonSweep: most people are aware of it, you can find tons of info via google and proably even the wiki
<Kamion> Challange: yes, aware of that
<toxicsludge> MoonSweep, I see no problem running it as root
<Challange> but how can i write in it?
<MoonSweep> tseng: I know, but anyone here seem not to bleieve me, because Ubuntu has no bugreport regarding this issue
<Kamion> 'sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list', as I told you
<Challange> i am typing but it does not do anything
<Challange> yeah
<Kamion> pick an editor you know how to use, then
<Challange> :D
<Patric1> somebody know anything how to get yanc running with an Nvidia, or is it ATI only?
<Challange> ok
<Kamion> Challange: however, how did you end up with that file empty? the Ubuntu installer creates it.
<Challange> ?
<Challange> that is not empty
<Kamion> 19:29 < Challange> '?' there is no such dir/file
<Patric1> somebody know anything how to get yanc running with an Nvidia, or is it ATI only?
<Challange> it said
<Kamion> a completed Ubuntu installation will have /etc/apt/sources.list
<Azeal> MoonSweep, its better to run it as root so cdrecord can run at higher priority. It will be more stable then.
<GammaRay> Azeal: why not just setuid?
<subterrific> MoonSweep: oh, i didn't see you mention you were trying as a user
<tuxx> Evening.
<tuxx> Is SPDIF with a CM8738 completely impossible with Ubuntu Warty ?
<subterrific> MoonSweep: i thought you were trying as root, since you seemed to know about the cd burning bug in 2.6.8
<Azeal> GammaRay, if you do chmod +s wont that be the same thing as running it as root?
<MoonSweep> subterrific: we should never work as root ;-)
<subterrific> MoonSweep: right, thats why sudo and gksudo exist
<bagpuss> sjoerd: andy@gos:~ $ cat /proc/ide/hdc/media
<bagpuss> cdrom
<GammaRay> Azeal: should be, but then a user can run it "as root"
<Challange> Kamion: I've typed it as you have told me
<Challange> and i had to push INSERT button to write in it
<sjoerd> bagpuss: then i'm out of ideas
<Challange> i dont dont do it won't work(i did'nt know that sorry)
<bagpuss> sjoerd: aye, me too...screw it, he just can't have it autoplay
<Challange> and now it is in the 'terminal' and i don't  know how to save it yeah
<Azeal> GammaRay, ofcourse, when I said "running it as root" I did not mean that you should log into gnome as root, just start that one program as root, whichever way you find easier =)
<Matt|> Challange, perhaps I can help
<Matt|> Challange, explain simply what you are trying to do?
<X0563511> perhaps i can't help. More than likely so.
<Challange> ive edited sources.list in the root terminal and i want to save it:D
<Matt|> Challange, what editor?
<Challange> ..
<Challange> idonno:D
<Matt|> which editor program didyou use?
<Challange> it in the terminal
<Challange> sudo edit blabla
<Matt|> what command did you type?
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> hang on
<Challange> right
<GammaRay> Azeal: I'm not sure some other people understand that
<Matt|> Challange, i don't understand that editor
<Matt|> Challange, use another one
<Challange> ..
<Azeal> GammaRay, yes you are probably right, thanks for pointing that out.
<Challange> ok
<Challange> i wont
<X0563511> nano is easy enough, try that
<Matt|> Challange, close the terminal, open another one, type "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<Challange> cause i want to download k3b
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> let's just do it in synaptic
<Challange> there is no k3b
<Challange> in synaptic
<X0563511> try adding the universe repositories
<Matt|> Challange, follow this:
<Matt|> open synaptic
<Matt|> go to settings, repositories
<Challange> yeah
<Challange> hungarian language:D
<Challange> wait
<X0563511> turn on universe, and universe source.
<Matt|> Challange, then enable the "universe" repositories in the list
<X0563511> it will yell at you, its normal
<Ruffian|Q|> HOw much different is Universe repositories from normal debian repositories
<|trey|> Ruffian|Q|, not very...
<X0563511> Ruffian|Q|: its the same, but not supported in ubuntu directly
<|trey|> X0563511, no, its not the same... some things are missing...
<X0563511> Ruffian|Q|: I meant the packages are not supported. Of course theres things in universe that arnt in the normal lists
<X0563511> ... although i don't understand why RIG is in universe...
<Challange> :((
<X0563511> Challange: you can also try to find the .deb files from debian.org
<|trey|> X0563511, You misunderstood, please stop giving false info... I meant there are things missing from Universe that are in Debian's repo's... such as most of the Contrib stuff...
<X0563511> and use dpkg to install it
<Challange> wait
<toxicsludge> why does my PXE install say it cannot find the proper Debian-mirror? I get the ubuntu splash screen, and point it to archive.ubuntu.org...
<X0563511> |trey|: really? sorry then
<Challange> repository dialog is sth that has a list on the left and tiks on the right ?
<|trey|> Challange, kinda, yeah
<Challange> there is no universe or translating is wrong
<|trey|> Challange, to the Universe listing, add "multiverse" also... :)
<X0563511> Are there any unticked options?
<Kamion> toxicsludge: archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntulinux.org
<Kamion> toxicsludge: not archive.ubuntu.org
<Kamion> toxicsludge: the mention of Debian is a bug, fixed in Hoary
<Challange> if i clock on dif lines on the left the ticks change
<Challange> click:D
<Ruffian|Q|> Will ubuntu stay debian compatible for ever??
<|trey|> Challange, 'echo http://archive.ubuntu.org/ warty universe multiverse >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Kamion> |trey|: not ubuntu.org
<paulproteus> |trey|: Want to add a 'sudo' to that?
<X0563511> What is the multiverse?
<|trey|> Ruffian|Q|, Debian compatibility is not a priority I guess...
<|trey|> X0563511, non-free unsupported...
<Kamion> Ruffian|Q|: we'll do our best
<|trey|> Kamion, my mistake  :(
<Ruffian|Q|> I HOPE SO!
<Challange> ??????,
<X0563511> Ruffian|Q|: I think it is probably going to be, but i am no kind of authority at all
<Challange> everybody says totally dif
<Ruffian|Q|> The only way for Ubuntu to stay popular is 99% Debian compatibility
<Kamion> |trey|: oh, and you forgot a 'deb' at the start
<Challange> thats too much for a k3b
<|trey|> Kamion, from what I have heard, its not very compatibly currently, its one of the main complaints some are having  :(
<X0563511> Challenge, whats the actual package name?
<Challange> echo thats great it shows
<Challange> :D
<Kamion> |trey|: I won't respond to vague comments like that, sorry. People can file bugs about specific problems.
<Challange> i have to go i guess
<Challange> package
<ben_> hi
<Challange> 0.53.4
<Challange> synaptic
<X0563511> wait challange
<|trey|> Kamion, seeing this from OSNews comments mainly... I only tried using Sid once with Ubuntu, and it broke some things  :(
<ben_> anyone know how to get doom legacy running?
<X0563511> what are you searching for specifically?
<Challange> ?
<ben_> i got it off synaptic, but it gives errors when i try to run it
<Kamion> |trey|: we document up-front that you shouldn't try to use the two repositories simultaneously
<Challange> i do really nedd a stuff to burn audio/data to cd/dvd
<Challange> and k3b seems to be the "best"
<toxicsludge> Kamion: what directory should I use?
<X0563511> ok, hold on
<Challange> and i will need to download it
<Challange> :D
<Kamion> |trey|: your comment is vague because nobody bothers to define what "Debian-compatible" is before asking about it. :-)
<Kamion> toxicsludge: directory?
<|trey|> Kamion, I'm aware of that, however you just said compatibility is something you will attempt to keep...
<X0563511> http://www.k3b.org/
<Challange> without writing dif files in dif editors with dif texts:D
<toxicsludge> Kamion: /ubuntu/ or /ubuntu/dists/warty/
<Kamion> toxicsludge: /ubuntu
<X0563511> has debian packages for download challange
<|trey|> Kamion, to me, compatibility = I can use debian packages and not break things  :)
<Challange> X0563511, there.. yeah
<Challange> for KDE
<Challange> or write into sources.list
<Challange> ubuntu-GNOME
<Kamion> |trey|: no, what most people mean by compatibility is that we behave close to the same way Debian does
<toxicsludge> Kamion: here goes.  You think this might be easier if i tried hoary?
<X0563511> you can also build it from source
<Ruffian|Q|> KDE works well with Ubuntu
<Challange> i did not know that
<Kamion> toxicsludge: extremely unlikely, given that I only confirmed the Hoary installer to work at all at the end of last week :)
<MoonSweep> bye guys
<Challange> then I will try
<|trey|> Kamion, note I stated "to me"... "no" shouldn't have been part of your reply  :)
<|trey|> Kamion, that does make sense though  :)
<Kamion> |trey|: you were also asking about the meaning of my statement, and the "no" applied to that
<ben_> lol, MS had to pay $530 million to novell :p
<X0563511> Challange: you can also try a different program, if you must. Dont feel limited to K3B
<Matt|> Challange, here is a link that will help you understand how to use synaptic to install ANY packages. There are images describing how things work and this should help. Take especially notice of the section on "repositories". http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<|trey|> ben_, for a company that is worth more then 30 billion, thats like a slap on the wrist  :/
<ben_> |trey|, yeah, but it's good for novell ;)
<Challange> Matt|: lot of thnx
<X0563511> that page is getting bookmarked. Ive already got like 10 packages installed by hand... ive had ubuntu for 3 days
<Matt|> X0563511, :(
<Matt|> X0563511, never install packages by hand
<toxicsludge> Kamion, I repeatedly get a Bad Archive Mirror message with a big red screen
<Matt|> unless you absolutely have to
<X0563511> Matt|: i meant using dpkg
<Kamion> toxicsludge: what hostname?
<|trey|> ben_, I guess... although without Chris Stone, I don't see them doing very well now... he was the pioneering mind and Novell, without him, they just have a big ol mess...
<Matt|> X0563511, ok, apt or synaptic is the way to go
<X0563511> Matt|: but some things i installed are available in source only, so
<bigt> question: i installed warty ubuntu everything appeared to be working fine i rebooted and now i get ntldr not found as if linux is not even there any idea how to fix this
<jonex> Internet is slow for me in ubuntu :(
<toxicsludge> Kamion: archive.ubuntu.com archive.ubuntulinux.org ftp.cs.umn.edu
<Challange> i will have to learn :D
<Challange> a lot
<Kamion> toxicsludge: what, all at once?
* |trey| hopes Chris Stone stays within the Linux business  :(
<Matt|> Challange, once you've read that page you should be able to do a lot
<X0563511> bigt: sortof
<toxicsludge> Kamion, no, with any of them.  been trying different solutions for hours now
<ben_> jonex: same with me, and i can't figure out why :\
<bigt> well did it corrupt itself or something?
<X0563511> bigt: stick in the install cd again, get as far as you can (without copying files or anything) and skip to the bootloader section
<Challange> it cant open the deb file
<Kamion> toxicsludge: exactly what's the error message? I'll look it up
<Challange> ERROR and a lot of things:D
<X0563511> bigt: sounds like you didnt install a bootloader
<Matt|> Challange, do it in synaptic!!!
<Challange> that is my other problem but i do really have to go
<lemsx1> man this channel really represents chaos theory of human behavior
<Challange> i will Matt|
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> lemsx1, yep
<X0563511> lemsx1lol
<lemsx1> Matt|, ;-)
* X0563511 does the random dance
<|trey|> lemsx1, so long as everyone gets there answer, it works  :)
<Challange> X0563511, thanks a lot
<Challange> byez
<bigt> dang thought i did maybe not first time using this :(
<X0563511> good luck
<toxicsludge> Kamion:  Bad Archive Mirror The specified Debian Mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid release file on it
<lemsx1> |trey|, nothing wrong with it if you know how to read it (or get used to ignoring everything else)
<jonex> ben_, Actually that deal by ms and novell is bad, since ms yet again won't have to be beaten i court :/
<|trey|> lemsx1, Cathedral and the Bazaar can both work  8)
<X0563511> bigt: well, try installing gentoo as your first dip into linux...
<Matt|> *laughs*
<toxicsludge> Kamion: permissions on /tftpboot/ are nobody:nogroup
<X0563511> bigt: BIG mistake on my part
<jonex> ben_, Read the slashdot thread about it...
<|trey|> lemsx1, 3 plus years of #debian... pretty good at looking for things I can help with  :)
<Kamion> toxicsludge: try 'wget -q http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/Release' from tty2
<X0563511> i should be writing a paper now... oh well
<Kamion> toxicsludge: sorry, add '-O -' to that
<Kamion> toxicsludge: hope you're using HTTP by the way
<bigt> well i have ubuntu installed everyone has their own flavor :) if i keep on installing different ones ill never learn this :)
<Kamion> toxicsludge: (not that you should be asked, by default)
<Matt|> bigt, best thing is to stick with one
<|trey|> Kamion, just out of curiosity, what were you doing with Debian?
<X0563511> bigt: good idea. Ive settled on ubuntu for now, myself
<Kamion> |trey|: no past tense, I still am
<Matt|> bigt, otherwise you never learn anything ;)
<ben_> does ubuntu slow down the internet for anyone else?
<Matt|> ben_, fine here
<bigt> thats how i see it too
<X0563511> no
<lemsx1> |trey|, 3 years of this chaos? lol
<bigt> but i gotta get this bootloader installed
<X0563511> ben_: the internet is a lot faster than it was for me on windows
<Pizbit> ben_: no
<Pizbit> X0563511: All that spyware not able to use the net:)
<lemsx1> |trey|, #oe is very hecktic also...
<|trey|> lemsx1, /j #debian ... sit there for like 5 mins... its got more than 2 times as many people as here...
<X0563511> heh i like the "Slow down the internet" part...
<Kamion> |trey|: release manager, bug tracking system administrator, installer team, plus a bunch of packages like man-db, groff, openssh
<X0563511> Pizbit: oh i never get spyware and its ilk. Too paranoid
<|trey|> Kamion, ahh, so you are the reason Sarge isn't released yet  ;)
<lemsx1> |trey|, no thx. i get enough with the other low-traffic channels i'm always in
<Kamion> |trey|: :-P
<X0563511> YOU WILL FETCH ME... A SHRUBBERRY!
<ben_> could it be my wireless driver that makes the internet slow?
<bigt> xo5: will it stop so i can run aptitude? is that what i'm looking for
<X0563511> ben_: yes
<|trey|> Ugh... I get to spend 5 weeks learning Exchange and IIS... this will suck  :(
<toxicsludge> Kamion: unable to connect to remote host 82.211.81.138 no route to host
<ben_> \X0
<X0563511> ben_: for example, i use NDISWRAPPER, and i get 25% my possible speed
<ben_> oops
<ben_> sry
<Kamion> toxicsludge: bingo, check your networking
<[[mirak] ] > Gwildor: hey
<[[mirak] ] > Gwildor: nice nick
<X0563511> bigt: what is aptitude?
<ben_> ohh, how/where can i find/get the correct driver for my card?
<toxicsludge> Kamion: it says it gets a dhcp address first..
<bigt> install grub bootloader?
<bigt> or install lilo?
<X0563511> ben_: i cant help much there, sorry
<|trey|> X0563511, its kinda like synaptic, only console based...
<Kamion> toxicsludge: sure, but DHCP's only as good as the server
<|trey|> X0563511, ncurses...
<Matt|> ben_, what card out of interest?
<X0563511> how is that going to help when you have a craped up bootsector?
<|trey|> X0563511, I never liked it, but people like bob2 will recommend...
<jonex> bigt, Grub has worked better for me.
<bigt> already let me try that
<toxicsludge> Kamion: the green light is on the network port...
<|trey|> X0563511, not entirely sure...
<X0563511> |trey|: is it like dselect? i loved dselect
<|trey|> X0563511, I hate dselect and tasksel with a passion
<X0563511> |trey|: couple issues, but for the most part i liked it
<Kamion> toxicsludge: not that level of networking!"
<toxicsludge> Kamion: the problem might be in my DHCP server?  should I have it go on a different subnet than my router spits out?
<|trey|> X0563511, its tasts are simular to dselect though, sure... it replaces dselect...
<Kamion> toxicsludge: you clearly have connectivity to something, because you can look up the hostname
<|trey|> tasks*
<lemsx1> |trey|, Exchange and IIS uh? lol... i deal with them every freaking day
<|trey|> lemsx1, wanna take my class for me then?
<Kamion> toxicsludge: it's very hard to debug what might be wrong with your network from here, though
<ben_> Matt|, it's a linksys 802.11b something pcmcia card
<Kamion> toxicsludge: and unfortunately I have to go now
<X0563511> IIS is a big pain in the monkey.
<|trey|> lemsx1, ugh, not looking forward to either  :(
<|trey|> Kamion, have a good day man  :)
<toxicsludge> Kamion: How about a hard disk install... I have Debian installed on the laptop, dual boot with win... wanna keep the win though
<Matt|> ben_, what driver you using?
<ben_> Matt|, i dunno, how can i check?
<bigt> dang that didn't work so basically just reinstall this damn thing from scratch
<lemsx1> |trey|, no thanks. i get enough "class" from google and microsoft.com
<X0563511> bigt: <shrugs> dont really know whats going on
<Matt|> ben_, not sure :(
<toxicsludge> Kamion, or, how about setting up a local mirror.  I have plenty of hard drive space
<Optimus> hi
<Optimus> got a problem
<X0563511> Shoot
<bigt> well it rebooted then it said readonline file system
<Optimus> i can't add servers wotrh x-chat
<X0563511> i _might_ be able to help
<Optimus> with*
<bigt> and keept on saying it so i turned it off
<|trey|> lemsx1, they had us learning 2k and 2k3 server without the help of microsofts knowledgebase... that wasn't much fun  :(
<olimar> Hi all just installed Ubuntu it ROCKS
<X0563511> Optimus: i had that issue. Just dont click on what makes it crash
<olimar> but how can I add new languages?
<|trey|> lemsx1, especially trying to make the AD databases sync... fun stuff...
<cyrus-tc> mh, what to do to start a program on gnome startup?
<bigt> now it says ntldr is missing well of course it is i have linux on it but anyway its a test system i guess format the dang thing again
<Optimus> but i want to add a new server
<ben_> anyone know how to check and see what wireless card driver is being used?
<toxicsludge> Kamion: The problem I see with hard disk install, is that I cannot format the partition I put the cd image on.  I would think I could mount the cd over here, and boot from it...
<lemsx1> |trey|, sync'ing AD uh? never tried that... i do that on openldap all the time though
<topyli> olimar: ubuntu doesn't rock. it's quite stable =)
<X0563511> Optimus: click add, click on the new servers name, change it, add the server address, and your done.
<olimar> hehe ;)
<olimar> it's simply great
<topyli> yep
<Optimus> but where do i put the server name?
<X0563511> Optimus: i _think_, im on windows right now, i am going from memory
<lemsx1> |trey|, but i guess all M$ stuff is simply off-topic here
<|trey|> lemsx1, its a pain in the butt... you have to run something on the 2k server to make it even understand 2k3's database...
<X0563511> Optimus: change it directly on the list.
<olimar> it feels snappy, is stable and gnome rocks always...
<|trey|> lemsx1, true, sorry  :
<olimar> still can someone tell me how to add new languages?
<|trey|> olimar, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<X0563511> Optimus: Click its name, it should be editable while the rest of the add server junk is up
<lemsx1> |trey|, ;-) we all "love" the M$ topics... not a problem
<Optimus> thanks
<Optimus> i was going crazy
<toxicsludge> Kamion: thanks for trying to help...Could my firewall be messing with me?
<zenwhen> ANyone install the newest Nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<Optimus> just had to click on the name! :S
<zenwhen> ?
<|trey|> lemsx1, uhh huh... ;)
<nimc> where to i change the forced fsck every 30 mounts on boot to a higher number?
<X0563511> Is anyone else freaking out about MS licencing core protocols it has no possible claim on?
<lemsx1> nimc, man tunefs
<nimc> thanks
<lemsx1> nimc, if i were you i would leave it like that
<topyli> did the unstable evolution on hoary break for everybody, or is it just me? :)
<ben_> anyone use fedora here?
<lemsx1> nimc, just don't reboot your system :-)
<ben_> who has complaints about fedora?
<daniels> ben_: ... in #ubuntu ...
<|trey|> ben_, many people in #fedora do........
<X0563511> What is evolution anyways?
<lemsx1> nimc, or switch to XFS (lovely)
<nimc> hmm it's a laptop
<|trey|> X0563511, you're kidding right?
<X0563511> |trey|: nope
<X0563511> im a nub
<jonex> X0563511, Email bloat...
<ben_> evolution is an email and communcation app thing
<lemsx1> X0563511, evolution is the path from one organism life forms to another by the means of ... do you mean in biology?
<topyli> X0563511: it's like when species very slowly turn into other, more advanced ones
<ben_> rofl
<topyli> mine is unstable
<|trey|> X0563511, see the little yellow icon on your top panel? click it... thats evolution  :)
<MarcN> X0563511: mail/calendar/todo app..  outlook replacement
<lemsx1> X0563511, sorry. i just want to contribute to the chaos
<X0563511> no, i mean the "groupware"
<X0563511> lol
<topyli> hehe
<X0563511> |trey|: in windwoes now
<lemsx1> jonex, evolution 2 is the best thing on this planet
<paulproteus> X0563511: MS trying to license TCP/IP isn't a big deal.  It's MS trying to defraud the world.  As I see it, it's of no concern to us, because the law and the standards groups that maintain the Internet (as well as non-idiocy) are on our side.
<nimc> lemsx1 there's no tunefs command on man........ ?
<X0563511> ooh! a replacement for the useless program i always uninstall! just what i needed.
<olimar> rebooting
<|trey|> lemsx1, blah, Thunderbird owns it  8)
<topyli> lemsx1: so, is no-one trying 2.1 yet?
<ben_> indeed, thunderbird rocks
<X0563511> Can i take evolution out without taking out "ubuntu desktop" also?
<jonex> lemsx1 What it does(that i have use of) that my gmail doesn't?
<nimc> on=or
<ben_> ubuntu desktop can be taken out
<Matt|> X0563511, you can get rid of ubuntu desktop
* |trey| thinks Evolution sucks for home use... junk mail filters etc suck  :(
<ben_> it's just a meta package that the install uses
<topyli> X0563511: don't worry about ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-base
<nimc> No manual entry for tunefs
<lemsx1> nimc, tune2fs ?
<Matt|> i like evolution very much
<ben_> it won't harm your system if you remove it
<|trey|> Matt|, I really really don't  :(
<X0563511> Just empty packages for some use or another?
<Matt|> |trey|, that's fine by me
<lemsx1> |trey|, thunderbird feels like a website
<|trey|> lemsx1, thats a bad thing?
<X0563511> I would rather stick to my gmail.
<nimc> lemsx1 thanks, that exists
<ben_> the new thunderbird feels alot like outlook
<ben_> .9
<Optimus_Prime> hi
<lemsx1> topyli, evo2 with gaim and gnome integration rocks... i did a debian package for gaim to allow this
<Matt|> |trey|, what is wrong with evolution?
<Optimus_Prime> just need help
<topyli> what i'm talking about is evo 2.1. is it generally broken
<X0563511> Why is outlook so popular anyways? Waste of hard drive space...
<Optimus_Prime> i want to eliminate gnome meeting from Ubuntu
<Matt|> Optimus_Prime, go for it
<ben_> because outlook came with windows
<|trey|> Matt|, it just seems like overkill on a desktop install... its junk mail filters suck also imo...
<topyli> lemsx1: yes, i have it working too :)
<ben_> why is IE so popular? because it came with windows ;)
<X0563511> ... does anyone else hate all the K-this , GNOME-this crap?
<ben_> see how these things go together?
<Matt|> |trey|, i do not mind about junk mail filters
<lemsx1> jonex, evo 2 has filters that gmail won't ever allow :-) you can say: pipe this to program X and then put it in whatever dir if it outputs Y or X or Z
<|trey|> Although Thunderbirds is getting worse too...
<X0563511> Ill just use telnet for my email, lol
<lemsx1> jonex, gmail is nice anyway... but tbird sucks big time from the look-n-feel point of view
<topyli> ben_: why is windows so popular? because it came with Word :)
<Optimus_Prime> vut through Synaptics, when i select to eliminate it, it tells me that it is going to affect "ubuntu-desktop", is that a problem or shall i just go on?
<ogra> |trey|: so use mailx ;)
<jonex> lemsx1, Well, that was why i added (that I have use of) :P
<Matt|> |trey|, or hotmail
<ben_> topyli: lol
<X0563511> Optimus_Prime: i was just told not to worry about ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-base
<|trey|> topyli, Windows never came with Word afaik
<Optimus_Prime> so if it tells me that, i just go on, don't I?
<Matt|> Optimus_Prime, they are not real packages, you can delete em
<X0563511> But it came with wordpad...
<|trey|> ogra, blah... Thunderbird or Gmail  8)
<Optimus_Prime> ok
<ben_> XO563511: that's correct, ubuntu desktop isn't a real package
<topyli> |trey|: well, no-one ever bought windows that i know. they want word
<lemsx1> ben_, you are right in that. tbird does feel like outlook xp. very bad
* ogra loves evolution .....
<Optimus_Prime> is the TOTEM that comes with ubuntu bugged?
<ben_> Windows was so popular because a whole bunch of people got high and decided to start liking it
<X0563511> Its so you can install all the default packages, right? It has dependancies on all of them?
<lemsx1> topyli, i use evo 2.1 all the time (at work) (from debian's experimental rep)
<topyli> is no-one using hoary anymore?
<ben_> no one really knows why everyone liked windows, i think it was because of the backwards compatibility
<X0563511> I hate totem
<X0563511> i like mplayer
<|trey|> X0563511, not all of them, but you got the right idea, yes  :)
<Optimus_Prime> yeah me too
<ben_> topyli: i use hoary
<topyli> lemsx1: ah, now we're talking, ben_ too!
<X0563511> (imagine a linux newb successfully installing and using mplayer....)
<Matt|> ogra, i'm with you buddy
<shaver> windows is popular for developers because its APIs, debuggers and toolchain are much better than Linux's
<ogra> Matt|: yay
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<|trey|> X0563511, there is also ubuntu-base which depends on things that aren't desktop specific  :)
<shaver> I wish we had toolchains and debuggers of that quality on Linux
<shaver> every day, I wish that
<Optimus_Prime> Synaptic tells me that if i want to eliminate gnome meeting, i'm aslo going to eliminate ubuntu-desktop... :S
<topyli> lemsx1 ben_ so, does it work with imap for you? does it crash?
<lemsx1> ogra, nope. evo2 rocks... gaim+gnome+evo2 work seamless for user accounts (addressbook integration)
<X0563511> |trey|: i understand now
<ben_> topyli: huh, i don't get ur question?
<Matt|> ogra, a friend of mine told me his comp-science professor at university called him into his room to show him evolution
<X0563511> |trey|: yay! that means totem can die now!
<Matt|> ogra, as he really liked it
<topyli> ben_: evo 2.1 crashes on startup, and doesn't work with imap very well (for me)
<|trey|> X0563511, I keep it around and just use Mplayer  8)
<X0563511> Optimus_Prime: You can safely remove ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base
<Optimus_Prime> what are they then?
<ogra> lemsx1: i know, i love its integration......
<X0563511> Optimus_Prime: they are empty packages
<Matt|> Optimus_Prime, they are meta-packages
<|trey|> Optimus_Prime, meta-packages to make installation easier...
<Optimus_Prime> ok
<Matt|> Optimus_Prime, they help you install other things
<Optimus_Prime> then they're out ;)
<Optimus_Prime> thanks !
<X0563511> Well, i hate how totem claims it can open all kinds of formats it cant, like mp3, wav, ect
<ogra> lemsx1: http://www.grawert.net/software/evonotify/
<Optimus_Prime> and now i'll go for mplayer ;)
<X0563511> Music Player is also equaly useless, mplayer and xmms fill the gaps for me
<|trey|> Optimus_Prime, things like 'gnome' and 'x-window-system-core' are meta-packages also... the concept is one of my favorate things about Debian  :)
<lemsx1> topyli, i use it to access exchange's imap4 server over ssl. it works great. not a hitch. i also have it tapping into the active directory addresses for the whole domain... works like a charm.. i don't use the exchange-connector...
<Matt|> |trey|, debian is not the only distro to have meta packages :)
<Optimus_Prime> so in terms of multimedia i'll manage perfectly just with mplayer and xmms, is that true?
<|trey|> Matt|, no RPM based distro uses them so widely though...
<X0563511> Optimus_Prime: thats my opinion, and i also built both from source
<|trey|> Optimus_Prime, yes, that should be enough...
<Matt|> |trey|, oh i was thinking of gentoo
<topyli> lemsx1: hmm... i couldn't get to my imap server from work. downgraded to 2.0.2, worked again :\
* ogra lokes rhythmbox and totem 
<X0563511> Optimus_Prime: Not necessarily the easiest ones, but i like what they can do
<ogra> likes
<Matt|> yeah i've been converted to rhythmbox and totem
<lemsx1> topyli, evo crashing on startup? try running from a terminal to see what it displash... use killev to stop it and mv your evolution folder if you have it, out of the wya... same for .evolution (at least momentarily) to see what happens
<|trey|> Optimus_Prime, although, I would recommend beep-media-player over xmms... same thing, just gtk2  :)
<X0563511> totem and rhythbox... eww
<Optimus_Prime> ok i'll try
* |trey| likes Rhythmbox, but totem doesn't support enough pr0n formats  :(
<X0563511> But if your a winamp junky, xmms is almost the same as winamp 2.x in terms of function and apperance
<Optimus_Prime> i'm gonna try them now, so in case i have any doubt i'll be around here
<lemsx1> ogra, wow, that's a nice applet
<Matt|> |trey|, i think beep-media-player is well buggy
<cenerentola> matt...
<Matt|> hi cenerentola
<topyli> lemsx1: can't do it anymore, already downgraded. :) i might upgrade again and debug further when there's time
<|trey|> Matt|, beats the heck outta having to ever look at a gtk1.2 based interface...
<nimc> anyone knows how to limit the size of the taskbar items?
<lemsx1> Optimus_Prime, beep-media-player is way better than XMMS at everything
<X0563511> One thing i dont understand about MPlayer...
<X0563511> what do i do with that essentail codec pack?
<Matt|> |trey|, not if it doesn't work properly
<|trey|> Matt|, personally, I prefer ZINF but its 'heavier' then beep/xmms
<topyli> X0563511: if you figure the codecs out, totem and xine will work too
<ben_> i did a bandwidth test and it told me my speed was 2.9mb/s, but stuff still seems slow
<|trey|> X0563511, the codecs are part of the mplayer packages in multiverse...
<ogra> lemsx1: jep, i'm the guy for the odd workarounds (that look mostly nicer thenthey are *g*)
<ben_> anyone get doom to work?
<X0563511> tahnks
<X0563511> G2G, back later
<|trey|> ben_, I have... yeah...
<ben_> i got it from synaptic, but it isn't in the menus :(
<lemsx1> topyli, you are right... i thought i had 2.1 here, but i do have 2.0.2. i believe i use 2.1 at home (which doesn't use imap from exchange, only from wu-imapd)
<ben_> |trey|, i tried llxdoom from the command line and it gives errors
<|trey|> ben_, you install lxdoom and freedoom?
<ben_> uh, i think so
<|trey|> make sure  :)
<ben_> i may have not installed freedoom
<topyli> lemsx1: ok. although i don't use exchange either. it's my own server with dovecot (imap) over ssl
<lemsx1> |trey|, bmp and xmms are not the samething anymore :-) bmp does tag editing for all versions of id3. xmms sucks at this
<nimc> the aac and qdesign v2 audio codecs for quicktime don't work for me with totem /xine - anyone knows about that?
<|trey|> nimc, never played with aac... never had a quicktime codec not work though...
<dieman> anyone know if the /media initial setup is handled in d-i or base-config?
<lemsx1> Matt|, bmp people are working on a complete re-write of it... but the software (old) is still maintained... the new one will be based on gstreamer and a bunch of other cool things (no legacy xmms code will be used; but it will be backwards compatible with plugins and other things (skins etc...))
<dieman> (offhand, i can go dig and find it if i need to)
<ben_> |trey|, i have doomlegacy-x11 and doomlegacy-data installed
<Matt|> lemsx1, np, i'm ok with xmms and rhythmbox
<ben_> i don't see a freedoom
<nimc> |trey|, i downloaded the essentials w32 codecs from mplayer.... these don't work... and they're quite common
<|trey|> ben_, ok... install it... its the game info... kinda important...
<lemsx1> |trey|, Zinf crashes a lot more often than all other media players
<|trey|> lemsx1, I dunno... I had it playing for like a week straight once...
<ben_> |trey|, where do i get it? like i said, freedoom doesn't seem to be in universe
<|trey|> lemsx1, XMMS usually dies after about a day... Rhythmbox is usually pretty good...
<|trey|> ben_, try multiverse... I see it...
<nimc> |trey|, can i give u a file to try?
<|trey|> nimc, no
<ben_> how do i turn on multiverse? or what's the url to it
<|trey|> ben_, the universe line in synaptics, add ' multiverse' and update...
<lemsx1> |trey|, you probably only use ASCII based names for all your music files, right?
<lemsx1> |trey|, no utf8 or anything special in comments either
<|trey|> lemsx1, not sure... I just get them from friends or play streams...
<|trey|> lemsx1, its pretty safe to say they aren't utf-8
<lemsx1> |trey|, i used to find a ton of bugs in zinf and i even try to get into the source to fix some... but i kept finding more and reporting them upstream... i got tired and moved to beep-media-player
<lemsx1> |trey|, try in Zinf doing normal things like: start a play list, start playing some files, then remove the actual files from the directory while the list plays ... watch what happens :-)
* topyli went for the mpd daemon for music
<|trey|> lemsx1, I dunno, I mainly stick with Rhythmbox now... just it depended on too much of GNOME, so when I am not using GNOME, I use ZINF...
<lemsx1> |trey|, now do the same thing with xmms or bmp (beep-media-player)
<lemsx1> |trey|, rhythmbox got a lot better at not crashing... at least in gnome 2.8 and up
<|trey|> lemsx1, Fedora's implementation still sucks  :/
<topyli> |trey|: use the mpd daemon, it has clients for any environment (web and windows clients too)
* lemsx1 depends too much on gnome also... and glad to do so
<|trey|> lemsx1, never have problems with Debian based packages though...
<lemsx1> |trey|, i have not used any other distro in years... debian only
<ben_> |trey|, where's the sources.list file, mine got messed up and i gotta fix it
<|trey|> lemsx1, I used to be a KDE zealot though, GNOME 2.6 (plus the sheer amount of bugs in the Debian packages) took me away from KDE though...
<lemsx1> ben_, /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<oddabe19> ben_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<ben_> thanks
<lemsx1> |trey|, :-) kde is fine. if only somebody would re-write the whole thing using gtk... oh wait, that's Gnome
<lemsx1> :-)
<ogra> lemsx1: come on.... never
<mAIJK> when u install something with synaptics, why dont the programs show in the applications menu?? using gnome!
<|trey|> lemsx1, blah... I used to use gtk2-engines-gtk-qt... everything plastik  8)
<daniels> guys, no kde vs gnome wars in here, please.  been done.  #ubuntu-offtopic if you desperately see the need to debate it.
<|trey|> I <3 that theme  8)
<lemsx1> mAIJK, pkill gnome-panel
<|trey|> daniels, no wars, just friendly discussion  :)
<daniels> |trey|: in any case
<|trey|> daniels, although prolly better for #ubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<daniels> yes
<Optimus_Prime> back again! if i have a .deb package, how do i execute it?
<lemsx1> daniels, :-) no wars...
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: you _install_ it by calling: sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<Optimus_Prime> ok :D
<Optimus_Prime> what is that -i parameter for?
<ben_> synaptic pisses me off so much
<ogra> install
<ben_> it just f***ing never works
<ogra> -r remove.....more with: man dpkg
<ben_> i tried adding multiverse to the universe ones; didn't work
<X0563511> im baaack
<topyli> ben_: it works every time, you must have b0rken it :)
<ben_> no, the first time i got it, before i did anything, the ubuntu.com repositories were ignoring me or something
<ben_> they refused to give me the universe stuff
<Matt|> ben_, you tried clicking "reload"
<Matt|> ?
<ben_> i'm not that stupid :p
<Optimus_Prime> and then once i have done dpkg, what's next?
<|trey|> ben_, hmm, can /etc/apt/sources.list | grep universe  <-- tell me what that says...
<|trey|> cat *
<lemsx1> ben_, synaptic works like a charm always
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: dunno, what have you installed ?
<Matt|> ben_, it wouldn't be stupid: reload is a strange way of saying update
<Optimus_Prime> beep media player
<topyli> ben_: the servers don't refuse their stuff from you. synaptic Just Works. something else is wrong.
<|trey|> ben_, do what I asked please
<ben_> i am, hold on
<topyli> hehe
<granlatigo> hi
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: why did you do it by hand ?
<im_ka> hey
<Matt|> oooh more hoary updates
* Matt| rubs hands
<Optimus_Prime> was there a better way? :(
<im_ka> does any1 have experience with samba?
<toxicsludge> yeah
<X0563511> im_ka: some
<im_ka> i wanna copy over files to my gf's laptop
<toxicsludge> watchoo need
<granlatigo> anyone has tried to connect to win2k?
<im_ka> winxp
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: if you got net access you use apt-get or synaptic....
<ben_> |trey|: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<ben_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<ben_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse
<ben_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<X0563511> im_ka: i only know windows->linux. i dont know how to manage samba the other way around
<lemsx1> granlatigo, connect how?
<bigt> sorry to repeat i just simply don't know, is there a way at the ubuntu boot screen with the cd in to install grub like /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda or something to that matter?
<granlatigo> by smb
<topyli> granlatigo: many have tried, no-one has come back to tell about it :)
<ogra> ben_: hell
<granlatigo> lol
<|trey|> ben_, remove universe and multiverse from the security entry and try again
<X0563511> bigt: im sure there is, but i personally have no idea
<lemsx1> granlatigo, smb://server/Share in nautilus
<|trey|> ben_, universe and multiverse do not get security updates.
<lemsx1> granlatigo, where server is the name of the computer you want to connect to
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/
<X0563511> you can also mount a samba share, if smbfs is installed.
<lemsx1> X0563511, but unnecessary
<bigt> ok thanks
<X0563511> mount -t smbfs //SERVER/sharename /path/you/want/to/mount/to -o username=USERNAMEonServer
<X0563511> it will ask for a password
<X0563511> thats the password for the user, on the server
<Optimus_Prime> ogra, shall i then remove what i just did with dpkg?
<im_ka> do i need to install samba stuff on the xp-laptop?
<X0563511> no
<lemsx1> X0563511, and if you do that, then if the computer goes offline, your linux box will "freeze" (not hang, just annoying slow downs) (open handle that can't be closed) dangerous thing
<X0563511> Microsoft File and Printer Sharing is samba, essentially
<|trey|> ben_, that stop synaptic from arguing with you?  ;)
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: use the search function in synaptic, it will show you if everthing is ok with the package you installed....
<X0563511> lemsx1unlikely, if the server is sitting next to you
<granlatigo> lemsx1: my nautilus don`t have tha navigation bat
<ben_> |trey|: did that, and removed the duplicate entries; still doesn't bring up freedoom when searching for "doom"
<granlatigo> bar.. excuse
<topyli> granlatigo: press ctrl+l
<|trey|> ben_, strange... I am using hoary... that could be why, don't see why it wouldn't have been part of warty though  :(
<X0563511> How do i set up my samba shares in warty?
* ogra has forgotten what a navigation bar in filmanagers is good for
<lemsx1> X0563511, well, it's better to just use Nautilus for it
<ben_> |trey|: the rendering engine is there :p
<Optimus_Prime> ogra, it is, the beep-player box is green...
<|trey|> ben_, without freedoom, lxdoom is kind of useless (it is probably complaining about no game files found)
<ben_> i told you, my synaptics is messed up
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: fine
<X0563511> lemsx1 but if you need the bash prompt to be able to access it...
<mirak> hi
<Optimus_Prime> but there is no icon in the multimedia bar
<topyli> ben_: try to search with apt-cache then
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: i think you will have to create your own :/
<mirak> What should ubuntu become in the future ? Will ubuntu evolve and have config tools like mandrake ?
<Optimus_Prime> ogra, is that easy?
<Optimus_Prime> any tutorial i can look at?
<mirak> I mean what is the real goal ?
<bigt> x05: you know where i can get the manual for grub other than gnu.org cause it keeps on timing out on me
<topyli> mirak: why would we what such a tool?
<lemsx1> X0563511, with nautilus? you don't need the prompt
<topyli> s/what/want
<X0563511> searching
<|trey|> mirak, I think they will just add things to gnome-system-tools... having one interface for everything is not the Unix way, and I would start killing people if they took that approach...
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: right klick in the multimedia menu, in the submenu select add new entry
<mirak> tof__: I am saying mandrake like tools, not mandrake tools
<ben_> |trey|: nope, didn't come up with freedoom
<lemsx1> X0563511, in nautilus just go to Open Location or type the address in browser mode (whichever you use)
<X0563511> lemsx1 i need the prompt for some things (ei i need root to access it in my particular config)
<mirak> |trey|: well, if it's modular it's not a problem, if you see what I mean
<Optimus_Prime> and what's the command i should put in there?
<topyli> mirak: still. we want things to Just Work, and whatever needs to be changed should be easy to change with specific tools
<lemsx1> mirak, debian-desktop is discussing the addition of Yast to debian
<lemsx1> mirak, that will be just what you want
<X0563511> whoever needed the grub manual, heres the google cache:
<X0563511> http://216.239.39.104/search?q=cache:xLiaKHBcdDwJ:www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html+grub+manual&hl=en
<mirak> lemsx1: hem, I don't know that. what's debian-desktop ? it's a different entity ?
<bigt> thanks
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: in synaptic right klick on the package and look at the propertys for installed files.... find /usr/bin
<|trey|> ben_, bah... 'http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/freedoom/' download the .deb there...
<mirak> lemsx1: isn't yast proprietary or something ?
<topyli> mirak: yast is liberated now
<lemsx1> X0563511, you don't need the prompt or root access. install gnome-sudo or gksu and press ALT+F2 to run gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<|trey|> mirak, I still don't like that approach... but even still, you can get to those things via nautilus...
<lemsx1> X0563511, or whatever other file you want to edit
<X0563511> lemsx1, im new to linux, thats a little hairy for me...
<granlatigo> lemsx1: thx
<Optimus_Prime> ogra, this "/usr/local/bin/beep-media-player" you mean?
<lemsx1> mirak, debian-desktop is a mailing list where the way debian as a desktop system should work
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: oh
<lemsx1> mirak, yast is open source (gpl'ed) by Suse...
<ben_> |trey|: d/l'd it with firefox, now what?
<mirak> lemsx1: that's a project ?
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: yes
<granlatigo> lemsx1: I have tried to acces to my win2k, but i could`t get into
<mirak> lemsx1: gpl ?? isn't debian against gpl ?
<|trey|> ben_, install it as root  'dpkg -i free*.deb
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: but /usr/local indicates its not a ubuntu package
<X0563511> granlatigo: do you have the administrative passowrd?
<lemsx1> X0563511, i'm sorry :-) i was assuming you are new to linux... ALT+F2 is the Run Program... dialog in Gnome
<X0563511> ooh
<granlatigo> lemsx1:... because i didn`t write de domain (local workgroup)
<granlatigo> XDDDDDDDd
<mirak> |trey|: you don't like the aproach of having config tools ?
<topyli> mirak: debian is for free software, like gpl stuff. are you hallucinating? ;)
<Optimus_Prime> ogra, i got a debian package, anything wrong about that? :S
<lemsx1> X0563511, gksu is a front end to "su" (and can also do sudo) so that you can execute commands as root in GUI mode
<|trey|> mirak, ctrl-l in nautilus and go to 'preferences:///', then click on "System Tools"...
<X0563511> granlatigo: if you do, access share //SERVER/c$ (where c is the drive letter, lower case), log in as administrator
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: if you get problems with it i would suggest installing the original ubuntu pkg
<|trey|> mirak, I don't like one interface for them all, no...
<mirak> topyli: I promised me to read one day this licence stuffs :)
<topyli> heh
<X0563511> granlatigo: that will give you Read/Write access to the whole drive, with admin capabilities
<Optimus_Prime> ogra, what you mean? look for an ubuntu package of beep media player?
<Optimus_Prime> or delete and then reinstall throught synaptic?
<granlatigo> X0563511, now I hace access, the only thing was wrong was
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: if there i s.deb in the end it doesnt mean it is compiled for or on ubuntu, so it could break....
<ben_> |trey|: i just get "cannot access" errors
<granlatigo> X0563511, ... i didn`t know that the domain field was necesary...
<X0563511> granlatigo: ok, but dont forget the admin share i just told you about. Every windows 2k and up has it, and you cant disable it
<|trey|> ben_, as root.
<granlatigo> in a local workgrup
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: synaptic automatically only installs ubuntu packages by default, so you should stick with it ;)
<|trey|> ben_, sudo dpkg -i free*.deb
<X0563511> granlatigo: theres one for every drive on the system, except removables (floppies, cds, ect)
<mirak> |trey|: on mandrake all elements of config can be run separately
<granlatigo> X0563511, i know that.. thanks..
<X0563511> granlatigo: k
<|trey|> mirak, cool dude, I hate Mandrake, seeing its name makes me shudder... look at what I said, thats as close as GNOME will ever get...
<ben_> |trey|: "Cannot access: no such file or directory
<topyli> mirak: the mandrake control center implementation is quite cool really. much better than yast.
<ben_> wtf
<Optimus_Prime> so if i can't find a package in Synaptic means there is no such package for ubuntu?
* ben_ kicks ubuntu
<ben_> :p
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: uninstalling with synaptic and then reinstalling (also with synaptic) should be the best for you i guess read the tutorial....
<mirak> topyli: I don't know yast, I will google for it
<Optimus_Prime> ok
<ben_> lol
<Optimus_Prime> thanks a lot ogra
<|trey|> ben_, damnit dude... whereever you downloaded it to... run what I said from there....
<Optimus_Prime> you've been really nice ;)
<ben_> ok, lol
<X0563511> ben_ is having an awfully hard time
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: enable universe and multiverse for more packages ;)
<lemsx1> mirak, go to the debian.org site and check the mailing lists archives for debian-desktop
<lemsx1> mirak, that was posted today or yesterday
<granlatigo> X0563511, I got the mplayer working in 40min, but 2 days is the price I have paid to use smb
<|trey|> X0563511, he's making me want to hit hard things  :(
<granlatigo> XDDD
<topyli> mirak: leave yast alone, it will misconfigure your girlfriend, and corrupt your dog =)
<granlatigo> too simple, too blind..
<granlatigo> thanks..
<lemsx1> topyli, :-)
<ogra> lol
<Optimus_Prime> universe and multiverse? don't know what'sthat
<lemsx1> topyli, he should wait until a package for debian is finished
<topyli> I'M NOT KIDDING!
* |trey| thinks 'preferences:///' is all the config interface you need.
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: its described in the tutorial ;)
<X0563511> granlatigo: lol. It took me 20 min to get mplayer up, and 5 to figure out how to use smb as a client. (but i still dont know how to configure it as a server, and my knowledge is patchy at best)
<lemsx1> topyli, preferences:/// doesn't deal with hardware related stuff
<lemsx1> topyli, or mounting filesystems, etc...
<ben_> |trey|: why does apt-get and synaptic hate me?
<topyli> lemsx1: no. this stuff is supposed to Work Out Of Das Box
<|trey|> lemsx1, thats what 'disks:///' is for (mounting)... any hardware that isn't auto-detected is a bug...
<X0563511> ... can i mount an FTP site as a drive?
<|trey|> ben_, because it likes fucking with n00b's  ;)
<ogra> ben_: because you mistreated it ?
<ogra> ;)
<X0563511> I just said fuck you, and went around it....
<ben_> ogra: lol
<X0563511> lol
<topyli> hehe
<X0563511> How do you think i learned windows in and out?
<ben_> ok, now how do i actually run the game?
<lemsx1> topyli, what if you add a new drive to the your box?
<|trey|> ben_, They do what I say cuz they know I will win in the end either way  :)
<|trey|> ben_, they are like pets, you have to train them  :)
<ben_> if i start a new session, will it be in my games menu?
<|trey|> ben_, lxdoom
<X0563511> ben_ only if the package knows how
<topyli> lemsx1: if i do that, i'll add it to fstab. not userland stuff really
<|trey|> ben_, it will load the freedoom game files if everything worked  :)
<ben_> lxdoom: command not found
<ben_> :\
<ben_> i don't think i installed that one
<ben_> lolz
<X0563511> ben_: try /usr/games/lxdoom
<|trey|> ben_, ahh... you said you had that installed
<lemsx1> topyli, well, some people don't know how to add this to fstab
<Optimus_Prime> thanks once again ogra
<ben_> i installed doomlegacy-x11, that's just the doom engine
<ben_> lol
<lemsx1> topyli, Yast does this for you ;-) plus more
<|trey|> ben_, damnit dude... apt-get install lxdoom
<topyli> lemsx1: well if we want a gui for that, we should add it to the gnome tools probably
<ogra> X0563511: /usr/games is in $PATH
<eim> What about nvidia (GeForce) 3D hardware acceleration and Ubuntu?
<|trey|> ben_, lxdoom is the actual game, freedoom is the game files...
<ben_> lxdoom-x11 ?
<ben_> is that what i want?
<theine> is there a way of getting rid of all software from 3rd-party repositories?
<X0563511> ogra: it is? then why does my link for armyops (in /usr/games) not work unless i use the whole path?
<|trey|> ben_, sure...
<topyli> lemsx1: yast will also revert any changes you do to the config files by hand, if you even touch it afterwards. the mandrake tools don't do that at least
<|trey|> ben_, you are making this very complicated  :(
<lemsx1> topyli, that's the trend.. to add that and a bunch of other things that gnome is missing...
<ogra> X0563511_AWAY: echo $PATH
<lemsx1> topyli, i'm working on a nice front end for dvdauthor, to create DVDs
<theine> i mean is there a record from which repository a package has been installed?
<lemsx1> topyli, called polidori :-)
* lemsx1 shameless plug
<|trey|> topyli, please stop talking about Mandrake or SuSE... there config tools are WHY I don't use those systems...
<topyli> lemsx1: yep, but there's a limit what can go to g-s-t too
<umarmung> theine, you could define a filter in synaptic
<topyli> lemsx1: gnome needs your tool!
<|trey|> topyli, at least take such things to #ubuntu-offtopic, they are annoying me.
<mirak> topyli: "The Debian Project is now officially addressing its usability on the desktop with the launch of the Debian Desktop subproject.
<lemsx1> topyli, i'm sure that the debian package won't touch stuff that you have changed by hand... smae like XF86config-4 doesn't get updated when you touch it by hand...
<ben_> i tried to install lxdoom-x11 and it gives me dependency errors
<ogra> lemsx1: lol, we should work together....
<ogra> lemsx1: http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<topyli> |trey|: i'm the one talking _against_ such things here!
<Crispo> Anybody eager to act as my personal tech support? No? Ok then. XD
<|trey|> mirak, note that doesn't say "The Debian Project is now officially addressing its usability on the desktop with the inclusion of YAST or Mandrake tools"...
<topyli> hehe
<lemsx1> |trey|, this is being discussed in debian-desktop mailing list. it's work in progress. nothing to do with suse or any other distro
<|trey|> mirak, please take such things to -offtopic... its annoying here...
<Azeal> theine, if you remove the 3rd party repository in Synaptic and then choose to view packages by Status they will appear under "Installed (local or obsolete)", I think
<|trey|> lemsx1, thats kinda my point  :/
<ben_> |trey|: it gave me dependency errors when trying to install lxdoom :(
<ben_> what other packages do i need?
<mirak> |trey|: how can this be offtopic ? ubuntu is based on debian
<lemsx1> ogra, sure, you should jump to #polidori
<|trey|> ben_, probably whatever it tell you it needs  ;)
<theine> umarmung&azeal: thanks guys, i'll check that out
<Crispo> I just switched from redhat, and I'm already stuck. It's really sad. Can't even install xine.
<ben_> it doesn't say
<|trey|> mirak, Yast and Mandrake tools are not though.
<Azeal> theine, oh and hit Reload after removing the repository.
<|trey|> mirak, Yast and Mandrake tools are OFFTOPIC!!!!!
<ben_> |trey| nvm
<mirak> |trey|: ? but I am not pursuing talking mandrake or yast. I don't understand you
<|trey|> ben_, you figure it out, or just give up?
<Optimus_Prime> just one more thing
<ben_> |trey| i figured it out, it says it needs lxdoom, but i don't seem theat pkg
<lemsx1> Crispo, xine-ui or totem-xine, they are both front-ends for xine
<Optimus_Prime> i just realised i have no audio
<|trey|> mirak, cool... enless its related to the 'preferences:///' interface though, its offtopic...
<Optimus_Prime> i have a sound blaster 5.1 live! card
<ben_> is that lxdoom-sndserv ?
<Optimus_Prime> shall i just install alsa-module?
<|trey|> ben_, just 'apt-get install lxdoom'
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: nope, it should work...
<jkka> strange, i once again installed ubuntu on a old laptop, it uses somehow 800x600 on X, alltough run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and only allowed 1024x768 and restarted
<Optimus_Prime> ogra, i thought it did
* g3r4rd0 stills having problems burning music cd's with ubuntu and kernel 2.6.8
<Optimus_Prime> but i realised a minute ago it doesn't
<|trey|> mirak, if you have issues with that interface, I am sure people would like to hear about it... else its not interesting...
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: have you looked at the audio mixer (right klick on the speaker applet) probably something is muted
<Crispo> lemsxl: Uh.. I installed the first one that poped up in synaptic. After installing with synaptic, shouldn't it be enough to just run "xine"?
<|trey|> ogra, click, not klick  ;)
<topyli> |trey|: is freedoom playable? i've not tried, i have my trustworthy ultimate doom wads here :)
<|trey|> topyli, I've had it installed before, and played, yes...
<Optimus_Prime> oh, i have Sound Blaster Live panel, and then Sigmatel something panel
<ogra> |trey|: sorry....german..... i'm used to k ;)
<theine> azeal: fantastic, that works
<Optimus_Prime> it may be the mpotherboard audio drivers, coould it be that?
<topyli> |trey|: good news
<|trey|> ogra, its cool, just saw you type it a few times  :)
<|trey|> topyli, only thing I didn't like, you get a tiny playing space...
<ogra> Optimus_Prime: probably, but first look if anything is muted
<Crispo> My oh my. I wish I had friends I could leeche knowledge from.
<topyli> ogra is a kde user koming out of the kloset =)
<|trey|> topyli, I am sure there is a way to make that larger, but I didn't figure out how  :(
<mirak> |trey|: my force grief is that you can't configure pppoe during the install. exept by running a console.
<|trey|> Crispo, just ask in here  :)
<ben_> |trey| ok, i got everything and it says lxdoom is installed, but the command lxdoom doesn't do anything
<ben_> grrr
<ben_> aldjfalkj
<lemsx1> Crispo, xine is a library and some binaries. not a front-end.. you need some front end to "see" the play/stop etc.. buttons. totem-xine is the best so far
<ogra> topyli: last time at 1.2 ....
<mirak> |trey|: why did I say force ? I mean first :)
<|trey|> mirak, apparently the 'Network' tool will do that...
<Crispo> lemsxl: Ah.. ok.
<topyli> |trey|: there's an option, like x options... --geometry or something. it's all in the docs, i haven't looked at doom for ages
<|trey|> topyli, I've never been that much of gamer  :/
<topyli> |trey|: lsdoom is cooler anyway, it's the console thing :)
<ogra> topyli: in german click is written in fact klick , no ked magick *G*
<corbob> is there any support either current or intended for xpde?
<|trey|> Just was bored one day, figured I would give it a shot  :)
<topyli> ogra: heh :)
<|trey|> corbob, no
<topoto> hi+
<lemsx1> Crispo, http://xinehq.de/index.php/home
<|trey|> corbob, GNOME is the only supported de...
<g3r4rd0> anybody knows or has the ubuntu .config file for the kernel??
<lemsx1> Crispo, lots of knowledge coming out of that page
<corbob> is there any way to use synaptic to install xpde?
<ben_> finally
<ben_> doom works :p
<lemsx1> g3r4rd0, cat /boot/config*
<topyli> g3r4rd0: look in /boot
<|trey|> corbob, I don't see it, no
<topoto> java ubuntu??
<|trey|> ben_, yay  :)
<g3r4rd0> lemsx1, thanks
<topyli> topoto: yes, java works. get it from Sun
<ogra> topoto: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<g3r4rd0> topyli: thanks to you too
<|trey|> g3r4rd0, /boot/config-<uname -r>
<topoto> thanks
* |trey| is slow  :(
<topyli> and thorough :)
<Crispo> So how is it one installs .deb packages?
<|trey|> topyli, blah... 'http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary' look at the sources.list there... recommend the java repo there from now on  :)
<|trey|> # deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/ ./
<ogra> Crisp:https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/
<lemsx1> Crispo, dpkg -i package.deb
<ogra> Crispo
<lemsx1> Crispo, yep. use synaptic
<theine> libdvdcss is not in multiverse i suppose?
<topyli> |trey|: oooohh!
<|trey|> topyli, ready packages java .deb's  :)
<ogra> theine: i think it is, just w32codecs is missing currently
<calvin> .
<topyli> |trey|: yeah, and a very mysterious dyndns address to make it sound excitingly illegal too!
<X0563511> what is in w32codecs?
<|trey|> topyli, haha... it works  :/
* topyli is editing sources.list
<ogra> X0563511: evil software ;)
<|trey|> topyli, you using hoary?
<Crispo> I can't find totem-xine in synaptic. Perhaps I shouldn't. Man, I feel so stupid.
<topyli> |trey|: yep. except i had to downgrade evolution
<X0563511> Is THAT why i couldnt open any MP3 streams with rythmbox?
<theine> ogra: actually both w32codecs and libdvdcss are missing
<theine> ogra: so those i do have to get from marillat i guess?
<|trey|> topyli, recently saw an upgrade of evo... didn't fix problems?
<lemsx1> Crispo, did you use Search? look under the section for Gnome
<|trey|> theine, don't recommend marillats packages, mplayer etc is in Multiverse.
<ogra> theine: yep
<topyli> |trey|: which version was that? evo has been updated in hoary at least once on this box
<X0563511> You mean there was an mplayer package? you mean to say that i fought with the raw source for nothing?
<lemsx1> |trey|, w32codecs and transcode etc.. are in Multiverse? good to know
<|trey|> theine, those codecs are in the package already.
<theine> |trey|: well i just got rid of all marillat packages, but where else shall i get w32codecs from
<|trey|> lemsx1, ^
<ogra> |trey|: w32codecs are still missing....if you wnat them you are bound to marillat
<X0563511> how do i add multiverse?
<theine> |trey|: they are?
<|trey|> ogra, all codecs are compiled into the package...
<|trey|> theine, yes
<ogra> oh....
* ogra keeps quiet now
<topyli> |trey|: the 2.1.0-0ubuntu3 packages didn't do it. but it may be in the new daemons too, dunno
<|trey|> topyli, sorry for delay, 2.1.0-0ubuntu3 is the version  ;)
<|trey|> topyli, I don't use Evolution, although its installed  :/
<Crispo> Ok.. I tink I'll reinstall ubuntu and change it to English while I'm at it. I need to start over. :(
<topyli> |trey|: yeah, startup crashes, imap problems
<|trey|> topyli, for me, I get as far as finishing the initial setup, then it just kinda farts  :/
<ogra> huh ?
<topyli> |trey|: i can just press "restart" in the crash dialog :)
<topyli> and it works
<|trey|> ogra, when you click 'finish' in evolution in hoary, the configuration thing never goes away...
<Matt|> might be a bug in the ubuntu build?
<|trey|> topyli, I don't get a crash dialogue... it just does nothing  :(
<theine> |trey|: Well there are no codecs in mplayer-586 at least...
<|trey|> Matt|, it is, and its been reported...
<Matt|> k kewl
<topyli> |trey|: oh, i'm doing pretty good then =)
<redhead381> can somebody answer some questions i have?
* ogra is still a happy warty user ;)
<|trey|> theine, umm... they should be... dpkg -L mplayer-586
<Matt|> redhead381, shoot
<theine> |trey|: which I just did
<|trey|> redhead381, not if you don't ask  ;)
<redhead381> haha ok
<redhead381> my friend was trying to install linux on my computer (i'm using windows right now b/c that's what came  on it)
<Matt|> redhead381, k
<redhead381> and he had it on a CD, so he put the CD inthe drive and rebooted the computer
<redhead381> well the prompt thing came up and he pressed enter or whatever it is to start installing it
<theine> |trey|: or are the filenames utterly different than those in w32codecs?
<Matt|> redhead381, what flavour of linux?
<redhead381> and the computer turned off and rebooted and took him right back to the same screen
<theine> ..from...
<redhead381> uhh... good question
<redhead381> i know NOTHING
<redhead381> is ubuntu one
<redhead381> or warty
<redhead381> those are words that he mentions
<redhead381> *mentioned
<Matt|> redhead381, yes ok you're in the right channel
<Matt|> :)
<redhead381> he's installed linux a lot before, and he said that he didnt' know what the problem was
<|trey|> theine, hmm, actually, the packages are apparently different then when I first installed... Christian Marillat is apparently not the maintainer... used to be someone else...
<Matt|> sounds like you have a weird problem
<redhead381> my friends computer did the same exact same thing
<|trey|> theine, hmm, actually, the packages are apparently different then when I first installed... Christian Marillat is apparently the maintainer... used to be someone else...
<Matt|> anyone heard of this bug?
<redhead381> they're both pretty new, but they're not the same computer
<Matt|> redhead381, ok maybe the cd is a bug
<Matt|> *dud
<redhead381> yea he reburned it
<redhead381> and it still didn't work
<Matt|> redhead381, did he download it a second time?
<redhead381> yep
<redhead381> it took like an hour or something
<ogra> redhead381: it depends on the burning speed
<redhead381> then he burned it
<Matt|> redhead381, did he check the cd?
<redhead381> and the new CD still wouldn't work
<redhead381> really?
<ogra> yep
<bagpuss> Matt|: I've seen it happen w2ith top of the line hardware that Linux doesn't support (yet).
<ogra> the slower the better
<redhead381> he tried it and it didn't work if that's what you mean
<Matt|> bagpuss, reboot when trying to load the kernel?
<|trey|> theine, the packages I installed first had the codecs... would explain things not playing currently  :(
<bagpuss> Matt|: yep
<Matt|> bagpuss, aww sucks
<Matt|> bagpuss, someone isn't giving them enough computers
<Matt|> >_>
<redhead381> what does all of that mean?
<bagpuss> Matt|: I've also seen it happen with bad RAM...although that's more likely to cause weird segfaulting
<redhead381> is there any hope because i really wanted linux
<|trey|> theine, was an upgrade like a few days ago... looks like that changed the package maintainer, blah  :(
<Matt|> redhead381, perhaps he could try burning the cd a bit slower
<redhead381> ok
<Matt|> redhead381, what computer have you got exactly?
<redhead381> its a compaq
<ogra> redhead381: if you burn the iso file to cd, make sure its not burning faster then 4X
<redhead381> and my friend has a HP and it did the same exact thing
<fords> speaking of burning,
<redhead381> i just bought it recently
<redhead381> about 3 or 4 months ago
<Matt|> redhead381, compaq what?
<bagpuss> redhead381: what CD was this exactly?
<redhead381> presario?
<Matt|> presario what?
<redhead381> umm...there's numbers on the label
<bagpuss> redhead381: and when you downloaded it, did you check the md5sum?
<redhead381> sr1103wm
<redhead381> if that's what you're looking for
<theine> |trey|: so i guess i still have to add marillat to my repositories
<fords> i have a simple question.  is the preferred approach to use ide-scsi, to use the cdrecord dev=ATAPI: protocol, or to use a device name?
<redhead381> i didn't d/l it, my friend did, but i'll ask him
<Matt|> redhead381, should be a sticker on the front left, for example, mine is 2104EA
<Matt|> redhead381, sorry front right
<Matt|> redhead381, next to "designed for windows XP"
<redhead381> there's no sticker
<Matt|> k
<redhead381> but by the power button it says "compaq presario" and under that it says SR1103Wm
<redhead381> *M
<|trey|> theine, unfortunatly, it would appear so  :(
<redhead381> but my friends computer is doing it too, so it can't just be mine.  hers is even newer than mine though, so if new computers are the problem, then that could very well be it
<theine> |trey|: that's a sj
<theine> |trey|: ...shame
<Matt|> redhead381, need another number
<redhead381> ok
<ogra> redhead381: its the CD
<Matt|> redhead381, how about right above the keyboard
<redhead381> all it says is compaq
<Matt|> redhead381, listen to ogra though about the cd
<redhead381> i dont have a laptop, its a PC
<Matt|> redhead381, oh i c
<redhead381> ok
<redhead381> i'll tell him to burn it slower
<bagpuss> redhead381: download the CD again, and check it with md5sum...make sure that you have the righht md5sum
<ogra> redhead381: its unlikely tha it behaves in the same bad way on two different systems
<Azeal> Matt|, SR1103WM is a valid number and I have a link to the specs
<ogra> Azeal: show it
<Matt|> Azeal, yeah i assumed it was a lappy and was looking at tuxmobile
<Matt|> ogra, the slow burning is a known issue?
<ogra> Matt|: yep
<Matt|> ogra, 4x?
<Matt|> sux
<Azeal> ogra, I pasted it to you in private chat. Not sure about link posting rules in the channel.
<Matt|> i guess i must have burned it at 4
<ogra> Matt|: but seems safe.... you can test though
<bagpuss> hehe, my first burner could only do 1x
<bagpuss> 4x is fast :)
<ogra> Azeal: you can .... if its not p0rn ;)
<redhead381> what is a md5sum?
<Matt|> ogra, i think i burnt mine at 24
<Matt|> redhead381, it is a code which can check the cd is valid
<redhead381> oh ok
<Azeal> Link to SR1103WM spec: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3138968&cat=41937&type=19&dept=3944&path=0%3A3944%3A3951%3A41937%3A125225%3A164457
<ogra> redhead381: its pretty common hardware....should work
<redhead381> yep, bought it from wal-mart
<bagpuss> redhead381: it's a secure hashing mechanism.  Basically it's a number that's very hard to forge.  If you generate an md5sum for the file and it matchesd the md5sum on the website, you know the file downloaded without errors
<redhead381> ok
<redhead381> i'm sure my friend will know what it is
<Matt|> nice
<redhead381> yep - i'm cheap
<redhead381> college is expensive
<GnuHippy> hey, is x.org up yet?
<Matt|> GnuHippy, no
<mdz> GnuHippy: /topic
<GnuHippy> what will it be called when it is?
<mdz> most of the packages will have the same names that they already do
<Matt|> GnuHippy, apt-cache search xorg |grep xorg
<bborkk> Has anyone had a problem with Rhythmbox complaining "There is no plugin installed to handle a MP3 file"?
<Matt|> xserver-xorg i guess
<Matt|> bborkk, yep
<ogra> bborkk: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> ogra, your fast
<ogra> Matt|: trained......
<bagpuss> I'd still love to know thy the wiki is https
<bborkk> Is this new to the latest release?  Didn't seem to have this problem before.
<Matt|> fingers on the buzzers
<bborkk> Thanks.
<ogra> Matt|: and took a day off from MrBurns ;)
<Matt|> bborkk, have a read of that link, and you can make it work very easily
<Matt|> ogra, how is it going?
<redhead381> so should i just tell my friend to check the CD with both the md5sum and and the burning speed?
<ogra> Matt|: works...waiting for test reports *g*
<ogra> redhead381: exactly
<redhead381> ok
<Matt|> ogra, send it over
<bagpuss> redhead381: yep
<redhead381> well hopefully that will work
<ogra> http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<redhead381> thank you guys SO MUCH
<redhead381> if it doesn't work, i'll be back :)
<ogra> go on ;)
<Matt|> redhead381, keep coming back here
<pedru> bborkk, everyone has this problem once in a while (copyright-issues)
<Matt|> ogra, nice name
<ogra> *g*
<ogra> i'll call 1.0 the Monty release :)
<toxicsludge> alright, my problem is that when i am pxeinstalling, somehow my client can resolve archive.ubuntu.org to a numeric value, but the client can never find the Release file
<GnuHippy> http://users.eastlink.ca/~jasoni/screen.png Matt| check this out ;)
<Matt|> GnuHippy, ok, although i don't normally trust hippies
<pedru> toxicsludge, have you used the wiki installation steps for pxe?
<GnuHippy> lol
<GnuHippy> I have a monolithic x.org server fully working on ubuntu
<Matt|> GnuHippy, what am i looking for?
<pedru> toxicsludge, i can't help you, im just curious if it works that way
<GnuHippy> look at the shadow
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> k
<Matt|> GnuHippy, the ubuntu packages will be a coupla days apparently
<|trey|> GnuHippy, no one wants a monolithic xserver though... thats not the direction everyone wants to take  ;)
<|trey|> daniels, just cuz it came up, how much longer do you forsee the new Xserver taking to get into hoary?
<Matt|> |trey|, 2-3 days came up earlier
<X0563511> whats the advantages of this new X server anyways?
<Matt|> (in case he isn't around to answer)
<|trey|> Matt|, ahh, ok... didn't see that, thought I would make sure  :)
<GnuHippy> |trey| isnt the x.org server that is going to be included in Hoary in the coming days going to be monolithic?
<Matt|> ogra, not to be a party pooper, but your ubuntu build of mrburns has a fatal flaw
<|trey|> X0563511, moduler, means easier to maintain...
<pedru> X0563511, they forked xfree because of a license change
<Azeal> GnuHippy, the icons you are using, what are they called?
<r|meLLo> Hello everyone, I have a question about Ubuntu. If I wanted to put Ubuntu on an old Pentium II Laptop, could someone tell me what files I need to download and which ones I need to burn as an image on a CD-R? I have the software to burn the file as an image, I just need guidance to the right files. Could anyone help me?
<ogra> Matt|: tell me
<GnuHippy> gartoon
<Matt|> ogra, where's the goddam gnome menu entry???!
<X0563511> does x.org support the nvidia kernel modules?
<pedru> and now they modularize everything
<Azeal> GnuHippy, ok thx
<GoneBoB> r|meLLo: you need the warty install iso image
<GoneBoB> then burn that to a CD
<pedru> but most important: real transparency :-)
<r|meLLo> which one?
<ogra> Matt|: Multimedia ;)
<|trey|> pedru, that was simply the last straw... they have wanted to do this for a while...
<pedru> X0563511, yes
<lemsx1> X0563511, x.org has better support for nvidia
<GnuHippy> yes X0563511
<X0563511> really....
<GnuHippy> indeed
<Matt|> ogra, not in mine
<r|meLLo> On the Ubuntu downloads page, there are amd64 files and i386 files
<GnuHippy> and everything is more responsive
<X0563511> is there a way to get x.org on my warty system (that is possible for a semi-newb)?
<r|meLLo> ..which one do I need to download for a Pentium II?
<GnuHippy> i386
<corbob> how do i make it so that my de is something other than gnome?
<pedru> trey, yeah, the xserver development seemed pretty stuck
<|trey|> pedru, umm... composite isn't stable yet... but yeah... the major deal is the modulerization, although right now, thats not important to users...
<corbob> err for vnc...
<GoneBoB> corbob: try using GNOME for a while
<r|meLLo> What is the powerpc Ubuntu file for?
<GnuHippy> lol
<X0563511> is there a way to get x.org on my warty system (that is possible for a semi-newb)?
<GoneBoB> corbob: ubuntu is designed using GNOME, and all the integration work has gone into GNOME
<corbob> GoneBoB, that's what i'm using, but i don't want to use it for vnc
<Matt|> X0563511, nope
<GoneBoB> X0563511: yes, patience
<GnuHippy> logout and choice another DE that you have installed in GDM
<X0563511> uh
<Matt|> *laughs*
<pedru> thats why i do not understand the whole hype about it
<ogra> Matt|: it should be there.... grmpf....probably after you restart the panel, depends on fam.....
<|trey|> corbob, umm... gnome has a vnc client... and ubuntu includes a vnc server...
<GoneBoB> corbob: what do you mean vnc?
* X0563511 is confused now
<X0563511> well, i g2g anyways
<pedru> it doesnt really make a difference right now...
<Matt|> ogra, erm i think fam has gone now
<topyli> corbob: doesn't vnc use twm anyway as default?
<subterrific> r|meLLo: hey
<ogra> Matt|: ??
<r|meLLo> Hey dude.
<|trey|> GoneBoB, Virtual Nest Client... umm, virtual desktop...
<ogra> Matt|: ahh, hoary
<subterrific> r|meLLo: giving ubuntu a try?
<r|meLLo> Yep.
<ogra> Matt|: killall gnome-panel
<|trey|> uhh, no, thats not what it means... but yeah, thats what it is...
<GoneBoB> |trey|: I know what VNC is, and it's not that :P
<r|meLLo> I don't know which file to download.
<Matt|> ogra, rc  fam            2.7.0-5ubuntu2 File Alteration Monitor
<Matt|> ogra, went today
<GoneBoB> it's a remote access protocol
<ogra> great !!
<|trey|> Matt|, fam is dead  8)
<subterrific> r|meLLo: cool, don't you play urt?
<r|meLLo> I have the worty-release-install-i386 file. Is that the right one to burn to a CD?
<Matt|> |trey|, i said that
<r|meLLo> Yeah. I do.
* ogra thinks fam is a pain
<GoneBoB> r|meLLo: yes
<r|meLLo> Used to, really.
<janga> Hi everyone. I experienced USB Problems with ubuntu (USB-Hdd hangs or dissapears). Knoppix works perfectly.Anyone knows why?
<subterrific> r|meLLo: ok, thought your name looked familiar
<Matt|> ogra, i will restart the panel later
<GoneBoB> janga: that's odd, any kerenel errors in demesg
<Matt|> ogra, anyhow i think it has detected my drive
<GoneBoB> kernel
<r|meLLo> Yeah. A few of my linux friends recommended this. Small world, ain't it?
<subterrific> r|meLLo: you need the i386 iso
<|trey|> ogra, I never really had a problem with it... but I haven't even noticed gamin, so that seems better  :)
<Matt|> ogra, does it support cdrw ok?
<r|meLLo> Is the i386 for Intel processors?
<subterrific> r|meLLo: yup
<Matt|> yus
<ogra> Matt|: hrmm, no deleting yet
<Matt|> ogra, ok i will expend a cd on it
<zenwhen> r|meLLo, yes.
<r|meLLo> Sweet. Is the amd64 file for 64s only or all AMD cpus?
<Matt|> ogra, what formats?
<ogra> Matt|: it supports dummy ;)
<shaver> 64 only
<GoneBoB> amd64bit only
<Matt|> what is dummy?
<ogra> Matt|: ogg & mp3
<Matt|> ogra, kewl
<r|meLLo> Is there an Ubuntu release for any other AMD processors?
<Matt|> ogra, lovely interface :)
<Matt|> ogra, is it gnome only?
<ogra> Matt|: dummy write mode....switches off the laser...
<subterrific> r|meLLo: i386 works on all amd and intel pcs
<GoneBoB> r|meLLo: no, the i386 is for amd as well
<zenwhen> Ubuntu is very very snappy on my 3.OGhz P4.
<GnuHippy> http://users.eastlink.ca/~jasoni/screen.png  here is a better shot showing off x.org with composite effects
<ogra> Matt|: yep, perl in fact
<Matt|> zenwhen, i bet it is
* Matt| curses zenwhen 
<r|meLLo> Ah, thanks. It would help if Ubuntu's page clarified that. Maybe I'm not looking close enough, though.
<zenwhen> O hadnt thought that he meant intel only.
<zenwhen> I*
<ogra> Matt|: so no cpu binding, works on any arch ;)
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> i'm gonna play tetrinet
<GoneBoB> r|meLLo: it's assumed knowledge, i386 encompasses almost all PCs
<Matt|> later
<GoneBoB> it's the architecture
<r|meLLo> Well, not to newbies. =] 
<zenwhen> Yeah, it runs like butter. When you get above 3.0Ghz or AMD equiv. performance, gnome just flies. Is snappier than windows.
<zenwhen> its*
<Matt|> zenwhen, shut it
<Azeal> GnuHippy, oh nice, good for making fancy screenshots, but are you actually using that feature or is it just annoying to have on?
<r|meLLo> I thought the "i" signified Intel, as the AMD64 signified 64 and FX processors.
<zenwhen> Matt|, ;-;
<GoneBoB> r|meLLo: i is for intel, because that's the architecture
* topyli doesn't care about composite x but wants a reliable x server
<GoneBoB> amd implements intel architecture
<r|meLLo> Ah, thanks.
<GnuHippy> I use it but I sometimes get graphical errors with xcompmgr
<noda> How stable is Hoary? Will it be able to boot and run OpenOffice for me? :)
* Matt| embraces zenwhen 
<Matt|> noda, yes...
* ogra fully agrees with topyli
<zenwhen> http://zenhardwhere.com/images/ubun2.png
<zenwhen> :D
<GnuHippy> however in XFCE 4.2 beta2 no such errors
* zenwhen gets it on with Matt| 
<GnuHippy> with it's built in compositor
* Matt| leaves
<noda> Well then. Good enough for me :)
<noda> "701 upgraded, 34 newly installed, 16 to remove and 1 not upgraded."
<Matt|> noda, backup first
<noda> Matt|: D'oh, thanks for reminding me :P. I suck ;)
<zenwhen> xD
<topyli> noda: yes, and you can play minesweeper with the scalable graphics!
<noda> OOH!
<jdub> noda: if you're comfortable running a debian sid system, and you know how to fix one when it breaks, hoary will be only slightly more challenging.
<r|meLLo> What's the best program to burn an .iso file as an image with? I use a program called ISO Recorder for Windows, but it seems to burn very slow. Any ideas?
<noda> r|meLLo: You can just right-click on it and click "burn", can't you?
<zenwhen> r|meLLo,
<gwildor_> r|meLLo, in windows? nero
<zenwhen> damnit noda
* |trey| just noticed the synaptic "package database is out of date" dialogue... thats kinda cool  :)
<r|meLLo> Yes, but it doesn't recognize by CD-RW drive, for some reason.
<zenwhen> ;-;
<r|meLLo> How quickly does Nero burn?
<Matt|> jdub, this is my first week on a debian system, but hoary is easy as pie
<GoneBoB> er
<Matt|> jdub, very nice
<GoneBoB> r|meLLo: as quickly as your drive can
<gwildor_> r|meLLo, as fast as your burner will
<zenwhen> Odd
<jdub> Matt|: don't count on it.
<r|meLLo> Sweet. Just Google for Nero and get the latest one?
<GoneBoB> er
<Matt|> jdub, you don't need to give exclusion clauses *laughs*
<GoneBoB> nero is not free
<gwildor_> r|meLLo, its gonna be a demo, but itll work
<GoneBoB> your burner would have come bundled with software
<Matt|> jdub, i'm not gonna sue anyone if it goes wrong
<gwildor_> r|meLLo, yeah, didn't your burner come with nero 5...maybe 6
<r|meLLo> Nooo.. this burner is old
<r|meLLo> ..4+ years.
<ogra> Matt|: you wouldnt be able ;)  GPL
<GoneBoB> Matt|: good because you can't :)
<r|meLLo> It came with B's Recorder Gold... which is shit. Pardon the French.
<Matt|> exactly
<GnuHippy> *cough* r|meLLo suprnova *cough*
<GoneBoB> r|meLLo: all you need to do is burn one iso
<|trey|> jdub, "hoary will be only slightly more challenging."... currently this doesn't seem true... I have had very few issues, none serious... xorg sounds like it will be fun though...
<GoneBoB> how hard can it be
* noda wishes he'd gotten the laptop hard drive which had 10 gig more and >1000 rpm more :)
<r|meLLo> Haha, no cracked software for me. I'm legit.
<gwildor_> r|meLLo, if you are in windows, you can go to download.com   get something from there
<GnuHippy> pfft
<GnuHippy> it's windows
<r|meLLo> =D
<the_tux> hi all...i have a ati radeon 9600 pro graphic card and i would like to know could i play 3d games under ubuntu with the graphic card i have ? does ubuntu support that ...?
<GoneBoB> btw, is libdvdcss being broken in multiverse known/cared?
<|trey|> noda, on Ubuntu, rpm's aren't recommended  ;)
<noda> the_tux: Search the wiki, it's there :)
<GoneBoB> it depends on libdvdread2
<GoneBoB> but libdvdread3 is in the repository
<the_tux> noda what you mean with wiki
<the_tux>  ?
<ogra> the_tux: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<GnuHippy> I noticed that too GoneBob
<TelChaR> hi, i'm a new at linux, i'm trying an ubuntu livecd, but my wheelmouse doesn't move... any help?
<Matt|> everyone in here is always "you can use hoary but it won't be supported"... as if you need to give some kind of exclusion clause
<GoneBoB> a) is it fixed b) if I fix it can I upload a patch somewhere
<r|meLLo> Will the Nero demo record at the fastest speed my burner allows?
<noda> |trey|: RPM meaning "rotations per minute" :P
<the_tux> ogra, thanks so much
<gwildor_> gonebob, I re-installed yesterday and couldn't find it, err, couldn't install it
<Matt|> (a) everyone in here helps me whenever I have an issue
<GnuHippy> no but *cough* suprnova
<|trey|> noda, ohhh... I'll be quiet now  ;)
<r|meLLo> Hahaha.
<Matt|> (b) warty isn't "supported" either
<noda> |trey|: :P
<GoneBoB> Matt|: yes, but warty shouldn't randomly break :)
<noda> My upgrade + backup combination murders my hard drive :(
<Matt|> GoneBoB, sure
<jdub> |trey|: note "will be"
<Matt|> GoneBoB, yeah that's true
<topyli> warty works just fine. only evolution was a little bit broken here :)
<|trey|> jdub, hmm... good point  :)
<ogra> Matt|: warty isnt supported ??
<gwildor_> noda, just hope that you remember what you did, my X broke, and I had to re-install, took my only about an hour to get everything back how I like it
<|trey|> jdub, right now, other then Evolution issues, its been a joy though  :)
<bigt> question: is there a way to get shell access from the install cd?
<Matt|> ogra, I guess i was thinking of phone support / guaranteed email support etc
<ogra> bigt: alt-f1
<noda> gwildor_: Okay, I should be okay. I don't really have the time to break things nowadays though :(
<noda> Oh well, it's FUN to break things!
<Matt|> gtg
<Matt|> noda, yep
<Matt|> noda, file bugs
<noda> Sure
<noda> I've already got one filed :)
<bigt> hit alt f1? that does nothing
<noda> (my laptop crashes when I close the lid)
<|trey|> jdub, hmm, I often get multiple "help" and "about ubunty" application menu items after upgrades... worth filing a bug about? restarting X always fixes...
<ogra> bigt: are you already in the install process ?
<|trey|> "about Ubuntu" *
<bigt> i have already installed i'm trying like hell to get a bootloader installed
<WW> Hello world.
<bigt> so after reading the manual it said grub-install /dev/hda
<|trey|> bigt, install-grub /dev/hda
<ogra> WW
<bigt> yeah
<bigt> but i can't cause i have no shell
<bigt> thats the whole thing sorry i'm a newbie
<noda> Yay, epiphany-1.5.1 :)
<noda> I don't even use that on my desktop ;)
<|trey|> bigt, ahhh... on gnome-terminal or ctrl+alt+f1
* noda considers installing Ubuntu on his desktop
<GoneBoB> bigt: right click on the desktop, open terminal
<bigt> i can't get into the linux box period thats my point :)
<GoneBoB> noda: I have installed ubuntu on my desktop at home and at work and my fiances machine and my TV machine :)
<WW> Hey, I was reading a thread in the forum about sources.list, and I learned that there is something called "warty-updates".
<bigt> here is what happen i installed it was working fine i restarted the pc
<WW> What is that?
<bigt> now i get ntldr not found
<noda> GoneBoB: Heh, you sound like quite a fan :)
* |trey| never liked Epiphany... has used Firefox since it was called Phoenix
<bigt> so i'm assuming it has no bootloader
<noda> Epiphany's beginning to rock it up. Hopefully it'll have Peter Harvey's auto-generated hierarchies by 1.6 :)
<GoneBoB> noda: heh well I like it :)
<noda> auto-generated bookmark hierarchies, that is
<GoneBoB> ah libdvdcss is not there
<GoneBoB> cool
<bigt> so i put the cd in hoping to find a way to install grub
<WW> Actually, I can _guess_ what warty-updates is, but I'd like to know a bit more about it.
<|trey|> bigt, ahh.. there are issues loading windoze with grub
<bigt> i don't want windows :)
<topyli> bigt: you need to boot with something, chroot to your / partition, and then install grub. how? i have no idea :)
<lemsx1> topoto, grub-install /dev/hda ?
<|trey|> bigt, go to a terminal... and type grub-install /dev/hda ... once thats done, it will work...
<bigt> trey again how
<lemsx1> topyli, ^^
<bigt> cause how can i get into the terminal if linux will not start?
<lemsx1> topoto, sorry :-)
<ogra> |trey|: he cant boot
<|trey|> bigt, hit ctrl+alt+f1... log in, and sudo <that_command>
<ogra> |trey|: he cant boot
<bigt> ok ctrl alt f1? with the cd in?
<|trey|> ogra, wtf... how is that detremintal to going to to a terminal?
<topyli> bigt: boot with anything. ubuntu cd, knoppix, whatever linux you have. then chroot.
<topoto> :)
<|trey|> bigt, no need to have cd in...
<bigt> ok i have the cd in
<bigt> thats what i'm trying to figure out :)
<bborkk> So I just tried installing totem-xine from Universe, but apt wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop, which scared me enough to stop.  Does that sound right to anyone?
<WW> bborkk: That's normal.
<bigt> ok i'm getting confused one says cd one says no cd :)
* |trey| finally gets it  :o
<bborkk> WW: Why does it need to remove that package?
<jrydberg_> what package should I install to get the files needed to build external modules (the ones under /lib/modiles/*/build or whatever it is.) to the Linux kernel ?
<topyli> bigt: can you boot or can't you? you need to boot and install grub :)
<ogra> bigt: go to the install process.....after the hardware is detected switch with alt-f1 to the console....mount your harddisk....
<bigt> i can not boot, it was working the first time after the install completed but i never rebooted when i rebooted is when i get NO BOOT :)
<WW> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that depends on a collection of packages that Ubuntu deems to be the standard desktop.  You are replacing one of the (totem-gstreamer) with totem-xine.
<bigt> ok han gon let me try that
<topyli> bigt: ok, ogra knows
<|trey|> bigt, if you can't boot Ubuntu, you need a CD to get to where you can install grub... if you are in Ubuntu (what I assumed) no CD is needed... sorry for confusion...
<topyli> i'm mounting /bed
<will_> does anyone know a good PDF viewer?
<WW> bborkk: Since you are removing a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop must also go.
<|trey|> will_, gpdf
<bigt> i'm not in ubuntu not yet it will noet boot me there but let me try his method
<ogra> will_ xpdf ;)
<bborkk> WW: Ah, okay.  In what ways is ubuntu-desktop used?
<will_> xpdf is too slow on my pc!
<will_> is gpdf faster?
<GoneBoB> bborkk: in the way of being installed so thaat everything else is installed
<ogra> bborkk: if you install it it pulls all standard desktop packages in
<GoneBoB> bborkk: if you are without it, you are missing nothing
<|trey|> bigt, ok... then you need a CD... and boot into Rescue mode... then when you get to a terminal, you can type what you were told  :)
<bborkk> ogra: word.
<|trey|> will_, xpdf sucks imo... I hate the interface... gpdf should feel faster, yes...
<bborkk> Thanks.
<WW> bborkk: It's a convenient of getting the "standard" desktop installed.
<bigt> ok alt f1 is not doing anything for me
<bborkk> WW: Yeah, that makes sense... thanks.
<bigt> how you get into rescue mode?
<ogra> |trey|: gpdf is buggy, no type1
<|trey|> bigt, ignore that...
<|trey|> ogra, afaik, type1 is obsolete...
<ogra> |trey|: not in pdf ;)
<bigt> i'm at the configure network thing right now on ubuntu i tried hitting f1 with no success
<|trey|> ogra, *shrug* WORKSFORME
<ogra> bigt: you are in the installer ?
<will_> |trey|: thanks man!
<bigt> yes
<WW> bborkk: Just one caveat... If in April '05 you upgrade to hoary, you might want to put ubuntu-desktop back first.
<ogra> bigt: at which stage ?
<bigt> its at configure the network
<bigt> asking for hostname
<ogra> bigt: stop....
<|trey|> bigt, no, you shouldn't have ever gotten that far... at the first prompt... hit f1 or whatever and choose "rescue mode" or whatever...
<bborkk> WW: Why's that?
<ogra> bigt: try ctrl-alt-f2
<ogra> bigt: or alt-f2
<bigt> just press altkey plus f2?
<GoneBoB> oh woo
<GoneBoB> firefox 1.0 released
<bigt> ok that worked
<ogra> great....
<bigt> i'm at the shell now
<|trey|> bigt, ok, now you should be able to grub-install /dev/hda... and reboot  :)
<WW> bborkk: The set of packages that make up the ubuntu-desktop may change. Maybe something new will be added to it. If you don't have ubuntu-desktop, you might not get the new parts of the "standard" desktop.
<ogra> do you know which partition your linux / is ?
<bigt> ok thanks
<bigt> is it install grub or grub install
<bigt> i seen two versions typed to me on here
<|trey|> ogra, he apparently got rid of Windows, so assume defaults  :)
<bborkk> WW: Thanks.
<bigt> yes i do
<ogra> k
<Witigonen> What's the command to install a .deb package?  (Sorry, I'm obviously very new to Debian)
<|trey|> bigt, grub-install... I got confused with update-grub...
<bigt> yeah i hosed the partition and all and went thru the setup
<WW> bborkk: Just something to keep in mind.
<bigt> ok
<bigt> so grub-install /dev/hda
<|trey|> Witigonen, dpkg -i blah
<Witigonen> |trey|, thanks.
<|trey|> bigt, yes  :)
<|trey|> Witigonen, yw  :)
<bborkk> WW: Seems my totem-xine install failed anyway.  :)
<bigt> grub-install not found
<ogra> Witigonen: dpkg -i  but see also: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/
<bigt> i'm in /bin/sh
<lemsx1> |trey|, #ubuntu needs a bot to answer common questions like that one
<|trey|> bigt, blah... ok... /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda ... it ought to be there  :(
<WW> Witigonen: Since you said you are very new, I can't help but ask... what package are you installing?
<|trey|> lemsx1, I have said that... but I don't know much about hosting a bot  :(
<Witigonen> WW, I'm new to Debian, but not Linux.  I'm installing the Point2Play package from TransGaming.
<bigt> not working
<WW> bborkk: Bummer. What happened?
<|trey|> bigt, ahh... mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt
<lemsx1> |trey|, ah, ok... i've seen some nice ones before. i'll get to that later
<WW> Witigonen: OK, just checking.
<Witigonen> WW, thanks :)
<bborkk> WW: What's the cut and paste channel used around here?
<ogra> bborkk: #flood ?
<|trey|> bigt, then '/mnt/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda'
<WW> bborkk: pastebin.com
<ogra> bborkk: in the topic ;)
<|trey|> bigt, tell me what that says if it still doesn't work...
<WW> bborkk: At least I see that in the topic.
<bigt> says can't cd to /mnt
<bigt> i typed cd /
<bigt> then cd /mnt
<|trey|> lemsx1, #debian-bots has a tutorial on using that database... apparently needs to be cleaned up a little for Ubuntu though...
<bborkk> WW: Yeah, check out #flood.  Thanks, ogra.
<bigt> mnt doesn't exist
<bigt> i typed ls at root and its not there
<|trey|> lemsx1, getting rid of the "fun" factoids would be a nice start for instance...
<|trey|> lemsx1, I was thinking of somehow linking the wiki to the bot if thats possible also...
<bborkk> WW, ogra: That was the result of sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<will_> uh-oh no /mnt
<lemsx1> |trey|, ah, i was talking about something simple that we can use to add things (strings) and get them quick (no need to think what was the command for ??? )
<|trey|> bigt, 'ls /' is there anything that says /media etc?
<|trey|> lemsx1, yeah, the blootbot #debian uses already has a nice start though, wasted effort is, well a waste...
<WW> bborkk: Looks like I joined #flood after you pasted.
<bigt> i see etc no media
<bigt> hell i take it it got hosed somehow
<bborkk> WW: right.  hang on a sec
<bborkk> WW, ogra: okay, I repasted.  sorry about that.
<|trey|> bigt, paste the result of 'ls /' in #flood for me
<lemsx1> |trey|, waste? why?
<|trey|> lemsx1, because, why do something thats already been done?
<WW> bborkk: That's a known cosmetic bug.  Not a problem.
<bigt> id have to type it one by one
<ogra> bborkk: gtk errors....
<|trey|> bigt, no, just copy and paste...
<bigt> how can i cut and paste to you if i'm ont in linux dude?
<bigt> the linux box is down :)
<ogra> bborkk: WW is right
<bborkk> WW, ogra: Huh.  Okay, thanks.
<WW> bborkk: And if ogra says I'm right, then I'm right, because ogra is never wrong.
<|trey|> bigt, here... type 'screen'... then ls / and ctrl+a esc hit space at the beginning and end, then type ctrl+a ]  here...
<r|meLLo> Thanks for your help guys, Ubuntu is installing on the Laptop
<bborkk> WW, ogra: Okay, this like that lieing princes problem.  Crap.
<bigt> trey :) i know your trying to help and i'm not one to argue but repeat i'm on my windows laptop trying to get help on my linux box:)
<bigt> so a paste from here would be pointless
<icu> When I modprobe snd_atiixp on a toshiba a70 with a ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 controller I get an error -13 in the dmesg output causing the sound not to function. Any ideas of the cause?
<encryptio> bigt: hey
<|trey|> bigt: there has to be something like /mnt or /media etc... you need somewhere to mount the fs...
<bigt> hey encryptio
<encryptio> trying to mount your drives?
<bigt> dude here is what happen
<bigt> i had it up and running last night right
<|trey|> encryptio, he can't boot... he needs to run grub-install but can't...
<bigt> so i rebooted
<WW> Now, could someone clue me in about "warty-updates"?  I don't have that in my sources.list.  Should I?
<lemsx1> |trey|, oh, true. the guy who did this bot i saw had nothing better to waste his time on
<bigt> now its missing the bootloader so i'm trying like hell to install grub
<|trey|> encryptio, so we are trying to boot from a cd and run it... but he needs to mount / to run it  :/
<|trey|> encryptio, because apparently grub-install isn't on the disc...
<lemsx1> |trey|, but the bot worked nicely ... i can't remember the distribution that he used it for... Maze? something magic... magic maze? oh well...
<encryptio> mkdir /mnt/ubuntu;mount -t ext3 /mnt/ubuntu /dev/hde1
<bigt> tey and others by the way thanks for the help
<encryptio> if you're in recovery mode
<bigt> i don't know what i'm in can we start over ;)
<macTijn> can anyone point me to a *decent* console font in this distro ?
<bigt> i hit alt-f2 with the install cd in
<bigt> so i'm at a shell
<encryptio> ok, try that line I said before
<macTijn> s/console/terminal
<encryptio> if you're root
<bigt> i am root so i think i typed cd /
<|trey|> encryptio, only thing... his / is /dev/hda1 ...
<encryptio> hda.. it changed again
* encryptio wants subfs to be good
<bigt> what do i need to do man restart the cd so we are on the same page or what?
<|trey|> bigt, mkdir /ubuntu ; mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /ubuntu ; /ubuntu/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<encryptio> yeah, that.
<|trey|> bigt, when thats done, reboot, it should work fine...
<bigt> mounting hda1 no sucks files or directors
<encryptio> unmount it and try mounting hde
<encryptio> hde1
<|trey|> encryptio, you know his hardware? hda = primary master, hdb = primary slave, hdc = secondary master, hdd = secondary slave...
<|trey|> encryptio, seems you are using RAID, but thats not applicable if he's not...
<encryptio> i'm not. i'm on a ppc chip to be exact, i'm just (incorrectly) thinking that the linux cd hard drive map is the same as the installed
<|trey|> encryptio, actually, RAID would be sga... so I have no idea where you are getting hde  :/
<GoneBoB> hde?
<GoneBoB> is it SATA?
<GoneBoB> or do you have a boatload of ide connections?
<encryptio> i don't know, it just turned out to be hde during the install
* encryptio notices something
<|trey|> GoneBoB, we are kinda blindly guessing where his / partition is cuz he's not being enlightening  :/
<GoneBoB> |trey|: hooray!
<|trey|> GoneBoB, ikr... annoying  :(
<|trey|> GoneBoB, more people need to use defaults *nods*
<|trey|> Or atleast KNOW where you put things  :/
<GoneBoB> .t
<GoneBoB> agh
* |trey| has an idea
<|trey|> bigt, where did you put /  8)
* |trey| screams and gives up
<encryptio> "where did you pit /"?
<|trey|> bigt, when you figure out where your root partition is... substitute '/dev/hda1' with it, and type what I said
<|trey|> encryptio, / = root
<encryptio> i know that.
<encryptio> you mean "which drive"
<encryptio> ?
<|trey|> No... I mean what partition...
<encryptio> 1
<encryptio> and 5=swap
<|trey|> encryptio, are you guessing... or did you help him before?
<encryptio> i walked him through installing it.
<|trey|> bigt, type fdisk -l and enlighten us, please?
<britt_> Hey guys question
<GoneBoB> answer
<|trey|> britt_, shoot  8)
<britt_> How do I specify a custom resolution through Gnome
<britt_> I have it taken care of through the X part
<britt_> Gnome seems to need a tweak or two
<encryptio> like font sizes?
<britt_> screen resolutions
<GoneBoB> britt_: computer->system configuration-> resolution
<WW> (One more try...)  Could someone clue me in about "warty-updates"?  I don't have that in my sources.list.  Should I?
<britt_> okay i tried that
<|trey|> britt_, you can get rid of the HorizSync and VertSync in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, then use Computer >> System Configuration >> Screen Resolution
<britt_> and my resolution (native) is 1280x854
<ogra> WW: i have.....
<encryptio> WW: my machine works fine, i think you just need main. it includes all the updates (if you update and upgrade)
<ogra> WW: but noone answered my questions either.....
<WW> ogra: You have.... clued me in?  Did I miss it back there somewhere?
<|trey|> britt_, the config file will argue if you specify sync values...
<bigt> hang ona  sec trey
<britt_> it has the resolution in the XF86Config
<britt_> I need Gnome to see that same resolution
<|trey|> britt_, that doesn't matter... the Sync values are arguing...
<britt_> is there any way to set that
<|trey|> britt_, do what I said damnit.
<encryptio> ...
<ogra> |trey|: pleas
<ogra> e
<britt_> :(
<|trey|> ogra, I tried being polite, she's telling me something that is irrelivant...
<britt_> whoa i'm a HE
<|trey|> britt_, sorry, but I am trying to help... please do what I said...
<britt_> i'm sorry man
<ogra> |trey|: imgaine he wants help and has no clue....so dont be harsh.....
<britt_> I really dont have any clue
<britt_> I know the values are arguing
<|trey|> britt_, in the "Screen" section, remove the Sync values... then you should have more choices in the Resolution tool  :)
<britt_> okay
<britt_> let me try
<|trey|> :)
<|trey|> If it breaks something though, blame jdub, I am repeating something he told me  :)
<jdub> no you're not
<ogra> |trey|: for your system
<|trey|> ogra, no...
<|trey|> jdub, ? umm, I can find it in the logs if you like? it was a canonical person, I am sure of that...
<ogra> |trey|: in my "Screen" section are  no Sync values :)
<ljb> hi, i canceled the the installation phase while it was busy downloading packages after a reboot, how do i get it back? :)
<|trey|> eh, Monitor then
<ljb> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Matt|> ljb, you need to update your installation maybe?
<Matt|> ljb, everything is working?
<cardador> ljb: apt-get -f install
<ljb> matt: well, X isn't installed or configured :)
<Matt|> ljb, oh ok what he said then
<britt_> alright
<|trey|> britt_, restart X, then you should have more values to choose...
<britt_> so i see a screen section and there are modes and color depth values
<britt_> so delete all of those
<ljb> hmm, that didn't work. trying to install ubuntu-desktop package seems to do what the post-boot was doing.
<jkka> feels like the default remote desktop connection bundled in ubuntu works very slowly even on lan
<jkka> have you had any experiences about that?
<ogra> britt_: STOP !!
<Matt|> ljb, you were doing a network install or something?
<britt_> gotcha
<Matt|> *laughs*
<britt_> lol
<ogra> britt_: dont delete anything
<|trey|> britt_, NO... in Monitor... sorry, my mistake
<britt_> got ya
<ljb> matt: of a sort, it was busy downloading some extra packages, though most of the packages were already in the cache from the cd
* ogra has doubts this works
<Matt|> ljb, maybe it was updating the packages. But X should work if that is so
<britt_> and delete the sync values
<magnon> jdub: hey, available?
<britt_> and then when i restarts X
<britt_> gnome will ask me for a resolution
<ogra> britt_: save a backup of the file please
<Matt|> ljb, you could try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<britt_> I will
<BigNastyKid909> does anyone know how to change the Trash can icon??
<Matt|> BigNastyKid909, it changes with your icon theme if you have one
<britt_> well I am trying to get this in my mind first
<britt_> delete the sync values
<britt_> right
<BigNastyKid909> Matt| can i just change the icon without changing the theme??
<jdub> magnon: yes
<ogra> britt_: sounds a bit like burning your monitor....but .....
<Matt|> BigNastyKid909, probably, i'm having a look...
<britt_> okay please let me explain
<britt_> I have a widescreen notebook
<britt_> and X runs fine in 1024x768
<britt_> but its not native resolution
<ljb> matt: i'm just trying to ensure i'm not missing out any of the extra configuration that was going to happen. i was in the post-reboot phase, had answered most of the questions, it asked me whether i wwant to install from the net, so i said yes, it was busy downloading, when i canceled it, it dropped me into aptitude, i exited aptitude, and i ended up at the console mode login prompt without offering to retry the network installation bit.
<ogra> britt_: ok, wont burn anything.....
<ogra> britt_: the lcd will just go blank then
<britt_> now I was wondering that if i delete sync values
<britt_> can i specify a completely random resolution
<ogra> britt_: i think the right way is to get the _right_ values....not to delete them
<|trey|> britt_, it has to be a valid resolution... Screen Resolution will let you choose... thats safer...
<britt_> so basically the native 1280x854
<britt_> isnt possible to manually enter in
<Matt|> ok BigNastyKid909 maybe i've found it
<BigNastyKid909> k
<|trey|> britt_, from what I understand... it should set default Sync values for the modes you set...
<Matt|> gconf-editor --> apps --> nautilus --> desktop --> trash_icon_nme
<Matt|> name
<|trey|> (if you delete the Sync values)
<britt_> okay
<britt_> worst case
<BigNastyKid909> Matt| ahhhh ok let me see
<ogra> britt_: what model/brand is your laptop ?
<britt_> vpr matrix 200A5
<Matt|> BigNastyKid909, no sorry thats not it
<BigNastyKid909> k
<britt_> awesome with Ubuntu
<Matt|> no idea
<ogra> britt_: probably there are hints for your resolution: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
#ubuntu 2004-11-20
<britt_> ok
<britt_> cya
<hypa7i1> britt_: what's the native resolution?  i'm running mine at 1280x800 if it would help you to have a look at my x conf
<|trey|> ogra, removing the Sync values seems to automatically set defaults per "mode"... it works here...
<lml> Do anybody have some pointers to get ssh X forwarding to work with Ubuntu?
<ogra> |trey|: tube or flatscreen ?
<ogra> lml: ssh -X
<lml> I using a FC2 machine to access an Ubuntu machine via ssh and cannot get ssh X forwarding to work.
<|trey|> ogra, Flat... but not LCD  :/
<ogra> |trey|: i wouldnt like to try it with a tube....
<ogra> |trey|: could burn it
<|trey|> ogra, if it doesn't like the resolution, sure...
<lml> ogra: Thx - what is the reason I do not have to specify -X when doing this between FC2 macines?
<ogra> |trey|: its not only the res.....its also the pixelclock ....
<ogra> lml: i dont know why you dont have to specify it on fedora, never used that.... ;)
<bob2> lml: make sure you have xbase-clients installed on the server
<ogra> |trey|: in ancient times you had to compute your modelines by hand....ive seen many monitors burn in my life :)
<ogra> |trey|: made me carefull .....
<ljb> lml: because fedora core probably enables X forwarding by default
<ljb> lml: see /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<gen> I need a bit of help
<lml> ljb: Thx - just a bit confused that it is also something that can be set on the server side.
<ogra> ljb: like this crap with yes/no on rm ?
<lml> bob2: got it.
<ljb> lml: /etc/ssh/ssh_config will modify the default client settings so that you wouldn't need a -X
<gen> when i try to "sudo apt-get install libpng-dev" I get "You should explicitly select one to install. Package libpng-dev has no installation candidate
<gen> Can anyone help? Thanks.
<lml> Everything is working nicely now - thank you everyone.
<ogra> gen: libpng12-dev
<Zugwrack> Ok I need a gentle push in the right direction here...I am somewhat familiar with Linux(MDK,Arch) not synaptic or dep packages...sooo
<gen> ogra: Thanks, worked
<ogra> Zugwrack: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/
<Zugwrack> I was looking to install streamripper..search did not find it...what about enabling universe?
<bob2> hah, good guess ogra
<Zugwrack> ogra: Been there done that...
<ogra> Zugwrack: did you refresh ?
<bob2> streamripper - download online streams into mp3 files
<bob2> it's in hoary's universe, at least
<Zugwrack> Yes...but it just says to delete all the options that don't have "deb"...well all the ones I have for Warty have deb in them..except universe is not checked
<macTijn> can anyone explain to me why I can't select non-ttf fonts in gnome-terminal ?
<ogra> bob2: great tool.....use it with streamtuner
<bob2> macTijn: "can't select" or "doesn't list"?
<bob2> Zugwrack: enable universe
<macTijn> bob: "doesn't list", sorry :)
<bob2> macTijn: nano /etc/fonts/local.conf
<bob2> enable bitmap fonts there
<macTijn> ok if I use vi ? :>
<bob2> or maybe it's fonts.conf, I forget
<macTijn> ah!
<macTijn> I see
<macTijn> thanks :)
<Zugwrack> Ahhh..however next question...how safe is it to use universe? There was a warning about enabling it..
<ogra> Zugwrack: its ok to use universe
<macTijn> bob2: I guess I have to restart X for that stuff to work
<macTijn> right ?
<macTijn> probably.
<macTijn> bbl :)
<ogra> macTijn: try: fc-cache
<Zugwrack> ogra: K thanks...
<macTijn> too late, restarted X already
<macTijn> this is great :)
<macTijn> thanks :)
<Zugwrack> Now on to the next question... I ran xsane but it says there isn't a scanner available...however a reply on the mailing list said they have a Canoscan LiDE 20 and it works fine...I have a 30...I am in the "scanners" group...can someone help me? I am running PPC version
* macTijn missed his nice console font
<ogra> Zugwrack: that was me *g*
<Zugwrack> Ahhh...kewl...heh
<bagpuss> anyone have any idea why mplayer would give hundreds of:
<bagpuss> ALSA lib control.c:654:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer 48%
<bagpuss> alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory
<ogra> Zugwrack: have you looked with groups ?
<Zugwrack> Yes...it shows "scanner" in the output
<Zugwrack> Maybe just unplug and re-plug it in?
<ogra> Zugwrack: yep and immediately type: dmesg in a terminal after that
<Zugwrack> ogra: K...wait one
<Zugwrack> ogra: Where to paste the output? I did a tail -f so as not to report back the whole thing..
<Zugwrack> I see nothing about Canon or anything
<Zugwrack> I know it worked when I was running MDK 10.1 PPC
<Zugwrack> under KDE
<dieman> Kamion: you around?
<ogra> Zugwrack: did it scroll ? your tail -f ?
<Matt|> does anyone know how to get bash-completion working with man pages, apt-get install package etc, etc
<Matt|> ??
<Zugwrack> nope..as I recall it only reports the last 10 lines or so...
<dieman> Kamion: oh, n/m
<dieman> Kamion: i'm not looking in the right place
<ogra> Zugwrack: another way.... open your device manager, see if its there
<Matt|> Zugwrack, if you want more lines: tail -n 100 -f
<Zugwrack> ogra: K...let me search in Gnome to find it...sorry not a Gnome person yet...
<Zugwrack> Matt|: K thank you
<ogra> Zugwrack: Computer->System Settings->Device Manager
<Zugwrack> It is there..with 3 USB devices listed below the main entry
<Zugwrack> It shows device unknown though on the right
<Zugwrack> Vendor and Device are unknown as well
<ogra> Zugwrack: thats bad....
<Zugwrack> ogra: Under the advanced tab it shows the Canon and such
<Matt|> ogra, does the preferences menu in mrburns do anything? do i need files in there for it to work?
<ogra> Matt|: drag n drop mp3 or ogg files from nautilus
<Zugwrack> usb.device_product shows the exact model # and such
<Matt|> ogra, preferences menu still does nothing: nothing opens
<ogra> Zugwrack: k, just plugged in mine....same here, so its ok
<Zugwrack> ogra: I have guests coming to dinner....you be around for a while later?
<Matt|> ogra, neither the information option
<ogra> Matt|: no pref yet.....as i dont know what to put there,,,,,
<r|meLLo> Hey, fellas, during the install of Ubuntu, I told it to enable searching the internet for updates, and now my laptop is going thorugh a heck of a lot of files, setting them up. Is this normal for installation?
<Zugwrack> sind sie aus Deutschland?
<Matt|> ogra, oh i c. You could put a "2 seconds between tracks" option
<GnuHippy> yes r|meLL0
<ogra> Zugwrack: nope, its 00:29 in germany....tomorrow...
<Zugwrack> r|meLLo: yes
<r|meLLo> Okay, cool. Thanks.
<GnuHippy> just wait a while
<GnuHippy> it'll be done
<Zugwrack> Ok..I just noticed on your mail it was in German
<Matt|> r|meLLo, yup it is updating your packages
<ogra> Matt|: the window you look for comes if you click the cd
<r|meLLo> Well, the laptop isn't connected to the interne.t
<r|meLLo> That could be a problem, right?
<Matt|> ogra, huh?
<ogra> Matt|: the second screenshot i assumed
<gen> Ok, I have a "problem" on my end obviously with VLC and mplayer, both say "Couldn't open DVD device: dev/dvd" but there IS a dvd in there, log says the directory doesn't "exist", whats the deal?
<Zugwrack> ogra: Check you later d00d...thanks for the help..be back l8r
<ogra> Zug: have a nice one ;)
<ogra> oh
<Bliksem> any way to change the icon size in gnomw?
<Matt|> ogra, do i need a cd in the drive for the second cd to work?
<Bliksem> *gnome
<ogra> Matt|: the second CD ?
<Matt|> ogra, that second cd button you speak of
<gen> can you help ogra?
<Matt|> gen, do "ls -l /dev/dvd
<Matt|> "
<ogra> gen: does totem say that too ?
<gen> ls: /dev/dvd: No such file or directory
<Matt|> gen, ok fine
<Matt|> gen, what is your dvd drive called do you know?
<Matt|> gen, something like hda, hdb, hdc, hdd
<gen> cdrom0 i believe
<ogra> Matt|: nope... you click on the CD in the first win after you added files to the win.....then you get the options ....
<r|meLLo> Tthe laptop isn't connected to the internet, and I think it's searching for the latest packages, but it's setting up things now. Is this okay?
<Matt|> ogra, i didn't get many options
<gen> oh
<gen> dev/hdc
<Matt|> gen, ok you need to make a link from /dev/dvd
<ogra> Matt|: if you click the cd in the options win, the burning starts
<Matt|> or put /dev/hdc in mplayer
<Matt|> the first is a better option
<gen> make a link?
<Matt|> ogra, oh ok; i understood you to mean that the 2 second between tracks was in that window
<ogra> Matt|: will be deleted on reboot.....
<Matt|> gen, yep
<ben_> is there any way to get firefox to render crap faster?
<Matt|> huh?
<gen> as in..
<gen> make a link where matt
<Matt|> deleted on reboot?
<Matt|> gen, hang on maybe i'm wrong
<ogra> Matt|: there is no such option.....
<gen> ok
<Matt|> ogra, /dev links are deleted on reboot?
<ogra> udev creates the devices on boot
<Matt|> omg
<hypa7i1> haha, that explains things
<Matt|> gen, ok scrap that
<gen> ok
<Matt|> gen, just put /dev/hdc in mplayer
<Matt|> that really sux
<ogra> so the second option was better
<gen> only have a choice to open Matt|
<gen> and it auto opens
<gen> and gives me that error
<ogra> Matt|: you can configure udev
<Matt|> gen, in mplayer preferences
<ben_> how can i make configuring network interfaces go faster?
<ben_> on boot up
<Matt|> gen, use the command gmplayer
<gen> oh
<ogra> ben_: buy gigabit
<gen> i see it
<Matt|> gen, then right click and select preferences
<gen> k hold
<Matt|> ogra, so how do you configure udev?
<ogra> ben_: and a fast DHCP server for your LAN
<ben_> ogra: huh?
<gen> it works matt
<gen> thanks a lot
<Matt|> np
<Matt|> ogra, i am used to adding links
<ben_> ogra: is this software side or hardware side?
<ogra> Matt|: ls /etc/udev/
<ogra> Matt|: and have fun....breaking your system *g*
<Matt|> ogra, actually that would have been a good time to say rtfm
<Matt|> ogra, you don't trust me
<Matt|> :(((
<Matt|> so back to mrburns
<Matt|> perhaps in the preference you could put some options
<ogra> Matt|: i do.... dont ask how often i broke mine whrn udev was new
<Matt|> ogra, oh well fortunately /dev/cdrom exists ok in my case
<Matt|> ogra, you know what annoys me with this cd burning technique?
<ogra> Matt|: i will.... mrburns is just in early state
<Matt|> ogra, dragging files from nautilus
<ogra> Matt|: why ?
<ogra> Matt|: do you use spatial nautilus ?
<Matt|> ogra, is there anyway to prevent nautilus taking over the screen when i click and hold on files to drag them (i.e. the target window remains active)?
<ben_> i tried the ipv6 stuff and firefox is still slow :(
<ben_> boo
<ogra> Matt|: nope, i dont thonk so.....
<Matt|> ogra, there must be :(
<Matt|> even windows does that
<Matt|> what is spatial nautilus?
<ogra> Matt|: non browser mode
<Matt|> ogra, i use browser
<Matt|> can't stand all the windows
<ogra> Matt|: ahh, understand....
<ogra> Matt|: if you are used to spatial the burning mehod is just great.....but i will add a load dirctory option in the file menu
<Matt|> ogra, oh that would be kewl. i'm gonna try and find out if this thing can be solved in nautilus
<Matt|> is #gnome on this network the main gnome channel?
<ogra> Matt|: dunno
<Matt|> don't think so
<Matt|> 47 people
<Matt|> hi lamont
<ljb> matt: irc.gnome.org
<ogra> Matt|: btw, see the mrburns website, there are the planned fetures listed
<ogra> +a
<Matt|> thanks ljb
<Matt|> k
<Matt|> know what channel ljb ?
<ljb> no idea :)
<Matt|> k
<gen> how do I install the java platform, it came as a .bin
<r|meLLo> Allright, thanks guys. I'll be sure to come back and bug you later when I have questions about operating Ubuntu. :D Thanks for all your help.
<cardador> gen: sh file.bin
<gen> thanks card
<cardador> gen: np :P
<zenwhen_> I was just wondering why I was only getting 200FPS in Quake 3 at 1600x1200 with 4x AA and it was because I was compiling a kernel in the background.
<zenwhen_> xD
<lifeless> bob2: ping
<cardador> zenwhen_: i would do a rm * -rf :P
<ljb> zenwhen: i'd like to have that problem
<zenwhen_> loll
<gen> cardador: ok the folder is in the home dir, should it be moved?
<cardador> gen: not necessarly, you have to export the java path
<zenwhen_> Linux sunball 2.6.10-rc1-mm3-barry1 #4 SMP Mon Nov 8 18:24:40 EST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<gen> export to where
<gen> I feel like an idiot
<pedru> gen use java-package to create a deb
<pedru> it will take care of setting paths tooo
<gen> java-package?
<ogra> gen: from universe/multiverse
<gen> i see
<gen> doing that now
<pedru> yes, it is a tool that creates java.debs from the non-free sun bin files
<gen> I guess i did the hard way
<pedru> no, you did it the sun way...
<ben_> ogra: what were you saying before about dcph or w/e it's called?
<ogra> ben_: it was a joke.....
<ogra> ben_: i said gigabit ethernet and a fast DHCP server in your LAN will speed up the network configuration
<ben_> ogra: it never takes that long on windows though
<ben_> it takes upwards of 2 min and it's really annoying
<gen> ok I still can't get java correctly
<ben_> what is it doing?
<ben_> that was to ogra
<ogra> ben_: i cant compare it, got no windows
<hacked`> guys
<gen> girls
<hacked`> i just installed amsn linux-i386 installer
<ben_> i'm pretty sure that windows loads that crap later
<hacked`> and its a .bin
<hacked`> how do i install that guys?
<ogra> amsn ?
<schifo> correct
<gen> whats amsn
<schifo> msn messenger client
<Matt|> schifo, nice nick
<schifo> thanks
<ogra> schifo: sh file.bin
<Matt|> schifo, have you tried running the bin as a script
<Matt|> ^^
<schifo> sh you mean?
<Matt|> schifo, or better, installing gaim ;p
<schifo> i hate gain
<schifo> ogra, thanks
<ogra> schifo: why dont you like gaim ?
<ben_> ogra: how long does network config take for you?
<ben_> gaim is ugly
<schifo> amsn-0.94-linux-installer.bin: amsn-0.94-linux-installer.bin: cannot execute binary file
<ogra> ben_: hmmm, doesnt convince me ;)
<ben_> ogra:lolz
<Zugwrack> ogra: Got it...seems after I unplugged it a second time...no worries ;-P
<ben_> what's the command in xchat for the nick completer
<ogra> Zugwrack: great ;)
<ben_> or how can i turn it on
<Zugwrack> ogra: Which smp kernel should I choose for my G4 dual mirrored drive box?
<ogra_dogwalk> Zugwrack: i have no ppc here....probably someone else.....
<ben_> how do i get the nick completer to work in xchat?
<Zugwrack> ogra_dogwalk:K thanks
<Zugwrack> anyone here running PPC with dual processors(G4)?
<Zugwrack> Anyone got an iPod working in Ubuntu?
<ben_> go to ipod lounge
<ben_> and search for linux
<Zugwrack> ben_: Ok thanks
<wishy> ben_: Tab, but I think you have to turn it on
<ben_> wishy: tab what?
<ben_> oops
<ben_> i see
<ben_> nvm
<wishy> :)
<ben_> lol, ken jennings is on
<ben_> what's the path to the cpufreq drivers?
<jdub> ben_: find /lib/modules | grep cpufreq
<mjg59> The processor modules are in /lib/modules/whatever/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq
<mjg59> The governer modules are somewhere else
<nevyn> jdub: gksu and gksudo seem to be the same binary is there a way in gconf to force sudo behavior?
<jdub> i don't think they use gconf at all
<Lowry> hi all
<PlaztkEyes> howdy all...
<PlaztkEyes> i'm new to ubuntu, and trying to get the ati driver to install...
<PlaztkEyes> i found some good stuff online, but when I alien the rpm from ATI, it spews out tons of errors.
<PlaztkEyes> don't everybody roll their eyes at once...
<hypa7i1> PlaztkEyes: lemme find you the right tutorial :-)
<hypa7i1> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<hypa7i1> that be the one :-)
<PlaztkEyes> hypa7il:  spank you very much! :)
<hypa7i1> erk, wtf is with my nick
<Lowry> Is there an ati ppc driver option?
<hypa7ia> i don't think so Lowry
<hypa7ia> but i may be wrong
<Matt|> does anyone know a lot about metacity?
<Lowry> nvidia ppc?
<gen> Matt|: I still can't get java installed
<PlaztkEyes> sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<hypa7ia> yup PlaztkEyes
<hypa7ia> it's in the reps :-)
<PlaztkEyes> kicks back with an error...
<Matt|> gen, you have followed the wiki?
<gen> :/
<hypa7ia> ahh, you need to add restricted PlaztkEyes
<gen> no hold
<gen> didnt know there was one on it
<Matt|> yeah a whole one i think
<Matt|> come on there is a metacity expert in here somewhere
* Matt| appeals to the chan???
<Matt|> jdub, you can't help me with this one can you?
<nevyn> can anyone suggest a memory light graphical MUA suitible for a new user.
<lamont_r> Matt|, what's metacity doing to you?
<nevyn> the gtk equiv to kmail would be perfect.
<Matt|> lamont_r, nothing in particular, it's more what I want it to do
* lamont_r is no expert, but has argued with it...
<nevyn> thunderbird is a bit 800lb gorilla.
<PlaztkEyes> hypa7ia: doing that now.  tx.
<lamont_r> Matt|, then you're probably on your own...
<Matt|> lamont_r, i want the following window focus: when dragging and dropping I would like the target window, if active, to remain active
<Matt|> like in Windoze
<Matt|> lamont_r, you know if this is possible?
<hypa7ia> no problemo PlaztkEyes
<lamont_r> Matt|, I would love the same behaivor.  short of hacking over the source, I haven't found any way to change some of the focus options that I dislike though...
<lamont_r> (opening a child window steals focus, for example...)
<Matt|> lamont, i've tried all the other focus options i can see in gconf-editor, but they are all even worse
<Matt|> lamont_r i mean
<Matt|> damn cloner
<Matt|> :p
<lamont_r> lamont is the house me, about 1200 miles away
<Matt|> lamont_r, huge commute
<jdub> lamont_r: you using hoary atm?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> saberhagen.freenode.net
<Matt|> where do ya live?
<lamont_r> jdub: I'm using a warty live CD atm
<Matt|> hi jdub
<lamont_r> Matt|, live in co.us, currently in ca.us
<jdub> lamont_r: so the metacity in hoary has the beginnings of the focus stealing fixes
<Lowry> Can ppc linux boot from a 2nd or 3rd firewire drive partion?
<Matt|> jdub, do you know whether metacity is capable of doing those things which I described?
<lamont_r> jdub: one of the cases that annoys me from metacity is considered to be a feature.
<Matt|> lamont_r, i'm not good with US states
<lamont_r> Matt|, sorry - live just east of the rockies (actually about 2 miles east of the edge of the foothills), currently left coast, near San Francisco
<Matt|> omg wow
<Matt|> what a place to live
<lamont_r> Matt|, love it there
<Matt|> i bet you do
<Matt|> lucky you
<Matt|> on holiday atm?
<Matt|> with your trusty warty live cd?
<lamont_r> Matt|: working remotely this week
<schifo> guys, i was wondering if anybody has a few minutes to help me recompile my kernel
<lamont_r> although the drive was a bit delayed, etc.
<Matt|> schifo, we can try
<jdub> lamont_r: which is that?
<Matt|> lamont_r, just a change of scene?
<jdub> Matt|: dunno
<lamont_r> my sister's cable modem is not happy with my computer - happy to talk to her windoze box though...
<Matt|> ah
<schifo> Matt, i already followed 2 guides, and it didnt work
<Matt|> schifo, it's easy
<Matt|> schifo, why are you doing it tho?
<schifo> i boot up with that kernel, and it says kernel panick
<lamont_r> jdub: when I create a new window (by running an app in an xterm), don't *(_^*(^%_(*^ take the *&%) focus, dammit.
<schifo> cause i need to patch my wireless card driver
<Matt|> schifo, did you mkinitrd?
<schifo> matt, never even heard of that
<Matt|> schifo, no need to build a kernel to do that
<jdub> lamont_r: the focus stealing changes may help with that
<lamont_r> jdub: which is to say, it's a use model thing..
<schifo> matt, im just following: http://www.kismetwireless.net/HOWTO-26_Orinoco_Rfmon.txt
<lamont_r> jdub: they help by trying to get it down to just stealing the focus in specifically that case, near as I can figure from chatting with seb128
<Matt|> schifo, you can just recompile the module, if you need to
<Matt|> schifo, if the wifi card doesn't work out of the box, report it to someone at ubuntu tho
<Matt|> >_>
<lamont_r> brb
<schifo> matt, my wireless card does work in ubuntu, im using it now
<hypa7ia> Matt|: his card works, just not monitor mode
<Matt|> oh i c
<Matt|> fine
<schifo> just not in monitor mode
<Matt|> recompiling the module not enough hypa7ia ?
<schifo> i applied the patch, i just have to recompile kernel apparently
<hypa7ia> i don;t know Matt|, i'm lacking in clue when it comes to the kerne;
<Matt|> lamont_r, jdub, opening an app from the terminal still loses focus from the terminal in hoary
<GnuHippy> x.org?
<Matt|> GnuHippy, damn hippy
<GnuHippy> what kind of a name is Matt| anyway?
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> at least I'm not asking the same question every 20 minutes
<Matt|> go hug some trees until xorg is out
<GnuHippy> ok
* GnuHippy hugs matt
<Matt|> argh
<Matt|> get it offfff
<Matt|> schifo, ok since you're nearly there, i'll help you with the kernel
<Matt|> schifo, for future reference just recompile the individual module tho
<Matt|> schifo, "ls /boot/"
<schifo> thanks matt
<schifo> what am i looking for
<Matt|> PM me the whole thing
<Matt|> schifo, any errors from that?
<schifo> no
<schifo> did it
<Matt|> ls /boot
<Matt|> look for the new file
<schifo> initrd.img-2.6.8.1.110704
<Matt|> good
<Matt|> now, you need to edit grub
<Matt|> "sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Matt|> "
<Matt|> and make sure that you get the name of that file right
* Matt| hugs
<GnuHippy> I have a question
<schifo> where do i insert it though
<Matt|> don't...
<bigbrother0074> hey, i'm having trouble mounting my external hdd..... how might i make it automount from now on?
<GnuHippy> x.org?
<Matt|> schifo, you need to make sure it looks like the entry from your default ubuntu kernel
<Witigonen> Is thera GUI to partition hard drives for gnome?
<Matt|> schifo, PM me the whole thing if in doubt
<GnuHippy> qtparted
<GnuHippy> but it isnt for gnome
<hypa7ia> Witigonen: you could run qtparted off a knoppix cd
<Witigonen> hypa7ia, Yeah, I've got several boot options, I'm just kind of lazy and don't want to reboot :)  I'll do that sometime, then.
<bigbrother0074> hey, i'm having trouble mounting my external hdd..... how might i make it automount from now on?
<Matt|Hippy> add to your fstab
<PlaztkEyes> hypa7ai: no dice on the ATI driver yet...i installed the restricted modules via synaptic, and i even rebooted.
<Matt|Hippy> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<hypa7ia> PlaztkEyes: did you do all the configuration?
<hypa7ia> is it in /etc/modules?
<Witigonen> PlaztkEyes, you might have to run fglrxconfig.  I did, at any rate.
<hypa7ia> i didn't
<Matt|> hey
<bigbrother0074> Matt|, what do i need to add?
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, depends on what you are trying to do
<Matt|Hippy> what ever the module name is of your externel hdd is
<Matt|> oh it's the hippys fault
<Matt|> go away
<Matt|Hippy> I am the real matt
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|Hippy> he stole my name
<Matt|> kill my nick then?
<PlaztkEyes> hypa7ia:  no, it isn't in etc modules
<bigbrother0074> sorry....
<Matt|Hippy> Im a mod
<Matt|Hippy> he stole my password to
<bigbrother0074> ooooh
<Matt|Hippy> cus he is a 1337 haXx0r
<Matt|> true
<Witigonen> hypa7ia, I've got an nForce2 chipset with my ATI card, they're known to never work together :)  Had to change the external apgart setting.
<ogra_dogwalk> PlaztkEyes: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
* Matt|Hippy nick TheRealMatt|
<schifo> done matt
<Matt|> schifo, reboot and cross fingers
<Matt|Hippy> good does it work?
<Matt|> schifo, i'll stick around a few minutes
<schifo> rebooting now
<PlaztkEyes> ogra_dogwalk:  thanks, hypa7ia showed that to me earlier...
* Matt|Hippy nick TheRealMatt|
<ogra_dogwalk> k
<Matt|> Gnu|hippy go back to your real name. It was a good one
<bigbrother0074> Matt|Hippy, i think the module name is sda1
<TheRealMatt|> no I like this one
<Matt|> *sighs
<TheRealMatt|> thats not a module
<TheRealMatt|> sda1 is a block device
<chibifs> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu Anyone disaprove of my addition here? <.<
<Matt|> chibifs, hang on
<bigbrother0074> oh...what would my module be then?
<TheRealMatt|> persumably SATA of SCSI
<ogra_dogwalk> TheRealMatt|: its a usb drive i guess handled by hotplug/pmount
<Witigonen> Okay, I have four ten gig partitions in addition to a full very large /home partition.  They're linux native, so not formatted yet.  So, how can I format it to ext3 easily?  Somebody want to hold my hand through it?
<Matt|> Witigonen, they are detected?
<ogra_dogwalk> TheRealMatt|: no need for fstab.....
<TheRealMatt|> probably
<bigbrother0074> TheRealMatt|, yea, it's usb....
<Matt|> Witigonen, see if you can do it in disks-admin
<ogra_dogwalk> bigbrother0074: look in Computer->Desktop Settings->Removable....
<Matt|> disks-admin must have a purpose
<bigbrother0074> ogra_dogwalk, and then?
<ogra_dogwalk> everything checked ?
<Witigonen> Matt|, disks-admin?  Where is it?
<ogra_dogwalk> except exec....
* PlaztkEyes figured out how to use the scroll button...ala Strongbad
<Matt|> Witigonen, Computer --> sys --> disks
<Matt|> or type "disks-admin" in terminal;
<bigbrother0074> ogra_dogwalk, oh...yes it is....but i think it's a diff prob
<bigbrother0074> ogra_dogwalk, it just worked when i turned it off/on...but it didn't work when i rebooted....
<Witigonen> Matt|, don't have it.
<schifo> success matt
<ogra_dogwalk> bigbrother0074: your disk should show up on the desktop
<schifo> good job
<bigbrother0074> ogra_dogwalk, yea, it does now
<Matt|> Witigonen, oh damn
<schifo> Linux jerkz 2.6.8.1.110704 #1 Mon Nov 8 00:46:03 EST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Matt|> Witigonen, command line it is then
<bigbrother0074> ogra_dogwalk, i don't know why it didn't when i rebooted tho.....that's frustrating
<Matt|> schifo, happy
<Matt|> :)
<ogra_dogwalk> bigbrother0074: if it doesnt just replug or run the Removable media dialog
<schifo> sure am, thanks a lot
<Witigonen> Matt|, that's fine.
<Matt|> schifo, is the card working?
<bigbrother0074> ogra_dogwalk, ok, thnx for tha help
<schifo> yep, monitor is listed there
<Matt|> schifo, gd
<ogra_dogwalk> bigbrother0074: most of that is caused by fam....which will get dropped in hoary...so things willget better in april ;)
<GnuNotSoHippy> damn I wish DMA worked on my drives
<Witigonen> GnuNotSoHippy, is the drive incapable of DMA or is it just on Ubuntu?  I had the same problem up until this morning.
<GnotUnix> yeah it is just ubuntu
<GnotUnix> it worked in windows
<GnotUnix> and other distros
<Witigonen> GnotUnix, you need to load the proper kernel drive before the ide-generic driver in /etc/modules.  If you have an nForce2 card, it's 'amd74xx'.  If not... you can probably find out with a few Google searches.
<Matt|> nite all
<GnotUnix> I tried looking on google
<GnotUnix> nite buddy
<GnotUnix> it is a via vt800 pro
<GnotUnix>  kt800 pro
<Witigonen> GnotUnix, I'm sure you can find the proper driver.  'via82cxxx' might be it, but, to be honest, I'm just saying that because it's the only other one I know besides the amd one :)
* stuNNed_ has issues with network-admin
<bloke2> anybody want to answer a stupid question
<GnotUnix> k
<tvon> hrm
<tvon> Is hoary vfs/nautilus/whatnot in some sort of package upload transition?
<bloke2> I'm trying to install livdvdcss2
<bloke2> I get an error about needing libdvdread2, but I have libdvdread3 installed
<tvon> fam -> gamin thing perhaps..
<huttan> can anyone help me with isntalling ati drivers on ubuntu default kernel ?
<hypa7ia> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto huttan
<bloke2> does this mean that someone has moved the files around at ftp.nerim.net?
<hypa7ia> lol, it was still in my pastebuffer from last time :-)
<huttan> hypa7ia, it doesnt work
<hypa7ia> huttan: did you reboot?
<huttan> hypa7ia, yes
<huttan> hypa7ia, still using mesa
<hypa7ia> darn
<hypa7ia> hmm
<hypa7ia> have a peek in your XFree86Config
<hypa7ia> make sure the values got changed correct5ly
<Matt|> ummm... after the hoary updates this afternoon, gnome takes much longer to load. Any ideas why this might be? is it because of the removal of the fam package?
<scopecrp> anyone here use a tdk dvd drive?
<Matt|> ummm... after the hoary updates this afternoon, gnome takes much longer to load. Any ideas why this might be? is it because of the removal of the fam package?
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, i'm having problems logging in, it says ""your session only lasted 10 seconds blah blah blah" then it loges me out WTF!!!! even failsafe doesnt work, the last thing I did was install k3b...
<ogra> huttan: what says: lsmod|grep fglrx
<hypa7ia> Mojo_Jojo: k3b broke your gnome, sounds like
<Mojo_Jojo> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AlohaWolf> Mojo_Jojo, I usually have the prpblem when I have permissions problems
<Mojo_Jojo> anyway to fix it?
<Mojo_Jojo> as of today I nolonger like kde
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988/
<Matt|> anyone help with hoary?
<huttan> fglrx                 207876  0
<hypa7ia> Mojo_Jojo: what's it giving you errors on?  any further clues?
<scopecrp> anyone have any idea why the install cd cant detect my tdk dvd+/-r(w) drive?
<ogra> huttan: looks good !!
<huttan> ogra, so how do i get it to work ?
<ogra> huttan: sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ogra> huttan: or: sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and exchange ati with glrx
<ogra> +d
<ogra> -d+f
<ogra> lol
<Mojo_Jojo> ogra how does that link help when I cant even login???
<hypa7ia> Mojo_Jojo: k3bsetup may have borked your iceauth file
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: do it in single user.... hit escape on grub boot
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<hypa7ia> login to console (ctrl alt f1)
<ogra> hypa7ia: even better ;)
<bagpuss> Mojo_Jojo: ctrl-alt-F1, login, sudo su, vim /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<hypa7ia> ogra: what's single user?
<Mojo_Jojo> already restarted haha
<ogra> bag ?
<ogra> hypa7ia: next time you reboot hit escape if grub says so....
<ogra> hypa7ia: there is a failsafe mode
<huttan> brb
<huttan> gonna try
<Mojo_Jojo> ok so now I just type in what it said in the link ogra gave me?
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: should help....
<hypa7ia> cool, thanks ogra
<Mojo_Jojo> ok, now where is says "user" do I type in user or my username?
<mdz> scopecrp: are you using SATA?
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: $USER
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: is the environment variable carrying your username......you can use it in scripts....etc
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<bagpuss> sscrew this...we need a warty installer with KDE and lilo by default
* bagpuss adds it to the TODO list
<ogra> bagpuss: ???
<bagpuss> should get done by 2007
<heavy> just installed ubuntu, X doesn't come up.  What can I check?
<hypa7ia> bagpuss: it's called knoppix :-)
<aka_daemon> morning..
<bagpuss> knoppix is not reallyu ideal for lots of other reasons
<bagpuss> it's i386 specific for a start
<ogra> hypa7ia: i dont think even knoppix uses lilo nowadays
<aka_daemon> is ext3 fs able to handle 4.5 GB big files? (DVD Images)
<bagpuss> ogra: ubuntu will use lilo if you tell it to
<bagpuss> just not by default
<cef_work> Doesn't anyone check links in their mail before they send them anymore?
<Matt|> lilo is ok
<bagpuss> I want one that does by default
<HrdwrBoB> I do
<ogra> bagpuss: so build yur own ubuntu....
<ogra> +o
<drakonim> aka_daemon, yes ext3 is fine with a file that large... you cannot hardlink it or scp it to older hosts
<bagpuss> ogra: yeah, I'll add it to the TODO list...should be done before the next oce age (probably)
<Mojo_Jojo> ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG it's still doing it :(
<huttan> ogra, wont work
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:cef_work] : : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out, no X.org, please wait || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood || CDs shipping now, last orders for Warty by Friday, Nov 12th, 2004, http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/ || offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Mojo_Jojo> now what do I do since I can't login?
<ogra> huttan: post the "Device" section in a PM to me
<aka_daemon> drakonim: I tried to copy an DVD image from a DVD to another PC in my network but it just copied 2. something GBs...
<drakonim> aka_daemon, thats what im talking about, files over 2gb (x1024) may not copy.
<hypa7ia> Mojo_Jojo: ctrl-alt-f1
<hypa7ia> gets you a text console
<Mojo_Jojo> hypa7iaok
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: ctrl-alt-f1 to get to the console ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<aka_daemon> drakonim: ok... anything I can do about it?
<drakonim> aka_daemon, use the split and cat commands
<Mojo_Jojo> ok now what?
<bagpuss> now login
<Mojo_Jojo> done :D
<aka_daemon> kk, thanks!
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: ls -al .X*
<drakonim> split will cut up the file and cat will put them back together
<drakonim> aka_daemon, NP
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: ls -al .ICE*
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: sory
<bagpuss> fix whatever's broke?
<aka_daemon> drakonim, btw. I don't think winXP has cat?!
<cef_work> HrdwrBoB: seems mako doesn't.. in the CD news thingy he put the url http://shipit.ubunutlinux.org/ .. doh!
<Mojo_Jojo> ogra no such file or directory
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<drakonim> aka_daemon, oh your copying to a windblows machine huh
<Mojo_Jojo> ok, it says it owned by root
<heavy> gdm doesn't give me anything at all, just a blank terminal on vt 7, what can I check to fix this?
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: chown $USER .ICE*
<Matt|> ummm... after the hoary updates this afternoon, gnome takes much longer to load. Any ideas why this might be? is it because of the removal of the fam package?
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: chgrp $USER .ICE*
<Mojo_Jojo> operation not permitted
<aka_daemon> ups..
<Mojo_Jojo> hehe guess useing sudo would help haha
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: oh, sorry....
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: normally i mention it
<cef_work> ogra: you can use chown to do both. 'chown $USER:$USER .ICE*'
<ogra> cef: true....
<drakonim> aka_daemon, i believe there is a flag you can feed copy to not overwrite
* ogra is really tired.....
<drakonim> copy /? and see if its there
<aka_daemon> drakonim: overwrite what??
<Mojo_Jojo> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you ogra :D
<cef_work> just remember to use a :, not . (the old syntax).. as . can of course be part of a username
<drakonim> aka_daemon, sorry, i dont have a posessed PC nearby to look it up ;-D
<cef_work> Mojo_Jojo: I had that too.. nfi what caused it though
<drakonim> aka_daemon, when you use cp to put things back to gether
<aka_daemon> kk thanks.. I'll just have a try :)
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: what for did you install k3b ?
<Mojo_Jojo> nfi?
<cef_work> no f... idea
<drakonim> aka_daemon, either copy or move has something to put things back together I think
<Mojo_Jojo> ogra so I can burn my anime :D
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: VCD ?
<Mojo_Jojo> no avi
<Mojo_Jojo> and other files too for school
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: nautilus does this too....
<Mojo_Jojo> ...I didnt know haha
<ogra> lol
<cef_work> ripping/burning audio seems to have issues for me.. I get garbage in the audio
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: in fact nautilus opens up a window if you drop in a empty cd, you just drop your files there and burn ;) nice to use
<Mojo_Jojo> ...I wondered why I kept getting a pop up ahhahahaha now I know :D
<cef_work> ogra: annoying if you drop in a rewritable though.. lacks a few things
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: click on the "File" menu to find the burn option then ;)
<Matt|> ummm... after the hoary updates this afternoon, gnome takes much longer to load. Any ideas why this might be? is it because of the removal of the fam package?
<ogra> cef: there is missing al lot in nautilus cd burner....
<drakonim> Matt|, thats a logical guess... im updating to hoary out of curiosity right now.. appx 10 minutes of downloading remains
<ogra> cef_work: but it should automatically blank the RW before burning
<cef_work> Matt|: could be, but that's just a guess from what you've said as I'm not using hoary myself
<drakonim> Matt|, you should be able to reinstall famd anyway
<cef_work> ogra: audio is an issue for me
<Mojo_Jojo> ok, problem #2 :P when I play UT when I change the resolution to 1024x768 my screen shakes and the graphics look like shit. and when I log out my desktop has the same problem till I restart X
<ogra> cef_work: http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<cef_work> ogra: I burn and copy a lot of audio disks, and naut doesn't do that well
<ogra> cef_work: coaster is out, but has a long way to go.....(and no audio either)
<Mojo_Jojo> anyone?
<Matt|> draconian, ok lemme know
<unperson> Anyone out there know of a good GUI tool for managing wireless connections (ESSID, etc.)?
<Matt|> cef_work, i don't really know what fam does, but i noticed it has been replace today so just a guess
<Matt|> unperson, lemme know if you find one
<cef_work> ogra: seems ok,  but only creates audio disks.. copying could be an issue
<drakonim> unperson, "computer:system configuration:networking
<kandinski> hi all
<ogra> cef_work: its less then a week old ;)
<Matt|> cef_work, you can use grip and ograburn
<cef_work> ogra: ahh well.. hopefully by hoary it'll be better
<kandinski> anyone Spanish here?
<ogra> cef_work: from the first line of code...
<Matt|> kandinski, /cs list #ubuntu*
<GnotUnix> how do I fix broken packages
<GnotUnix> ?
<GnotUnix> Ohh Matt| I thought you went to bed?
<unperson> drakonim, Can't double check right now, but I was fairly sure that capability wasn't in there.  Are you sure it is?
<kensai> kandinski, what for spanish?
<kandinski> thanks matt; I just got that list, did not recognise anyone. Anyone coming to Matar in Diecember?
<cef_work> Matt|: k3b seems to do all this in one package, but hey.. we'll get there
<ogra> jndi: i come ;))
<ogra> kandinski
<drakonim> unperson, yes, if you highlight the wifi card and click properties ((just looked again myself))
<kandinski> I meant anyone based in Spain, for RL meeting before Matar
<Matt|> cef_work, *laughs*
<cef_work> not that I can get any cd audio burns on this machine to not come out soundling like crap at the moment.. as though its not reading the disk properly
<ogra> lol
<unperson> drakonim, (Eh, can't double check insofar as it isn't in their right now, unless it is only there when a wireless card is in.  I can't have that and my normal nic in simultaneously)
<Matt|> GnotUnix, yeah i remembered an email
<kandinski> I might go there a couple of days; I will be working in Barcelona that week
<drakonim> unperson, thats correct... it will only give you wireless options if its a wireless card.
<cef_work> and since i don't have a sound card in this machine.. *sigh* I have to copy them to a machine with a sound card to check the rip
<Matt|> cef_work, i hear rhythmbox will do it. bit weird idea tho
<ogra> cef_work: is it the rip ?
<unperson> drakonim, Ah, ok.  Does it list all the ESSIDs present?
<ogra> cef_work: or the burned cd ?
<drakonim> unperson, no, you type in the one you want to connect to
<cef_work> ogra: well without a sound card it's hard to tell.. *grin*
<unperson> drakonim, present == on networks currently being picked up
<ogra> *g*
<unperson> drakonim, Ah ok.  Better than nothing but still leaves something to be desired, so I will keep looking around.  Thanks, though.
<ogra> cef_work: is it crashy all the time ? or just between the tracks ?
<gen> quick question: what can i type in terminal to get quick network stats
<cef_work> ogra: the machie is really a server class machine, so you'd think it'd be reliable.. *sigh*
<drakonim> unperson, no prob.  I dont think what youre looking for exists quite yet
<Matt|> draconian, where do i find these ESSIDs?
<AndyFitz> soda,  my spellchecker here is a combined en-au / en-uk  and curiosity is correct in both regards
<cef_work> ogra: every 4-5 secs there is garbage
<ogra> gen: ifconfig
<gen> thanks
<ogra> cef_work: hmm, got dma on on the reading deviace ?
<unperson> drakonim, Yeah.  There's a nice tool in KDE that's included with knoppix, but I don't recall the name.  Anyway, I guess if it's KDE specific it'd probably be a drag to run under Gnome.
<cef_work> ogra: I doubt it's a lack of cpu... dual opteron 246's with 2 gig ram
<drakonim> unperson, probly a true statement :-D
<cef_work> ogra: not sure.. I'll check
<ogra> cef_work: dma.....
<drakonim> unperson, not_so_gui but kismet can sniffem out (with a supported nic)
<ogra> cef_work: ahh....our conversation has a little lag :)
<drakonim> Matt|, youd better get my attention by using my name lol...  youre wifi access point broadcasts your essid
<Matt|> drakonim, gosh sorry
<Matt|> similar nicks
<bigt> question: if i'm going to install an application for ubuntu do i use linux gtk linux motif linux amd64 or ppc?  I'm on a x86 box
<cef_work> ogra: that'd be it.. no dma set up.. grr.. you'd think that a sata controller would have set up dma automatically
<Matt|> drakonim, i thought that you said that in the networks-admin dialogue you could see all broadcasting networks in the area, but I see now that I misunderstood
<drakonim> Matt|, I assumed he was looking for a way to specify his.
<Matt|> drakonim, nah i think he wants one which finds em all ;p
<ogra> cef_work: nope...compatibility...
<drakonim> Matt|, yeah.. thats a job for kismet :)
<unperson> drakonim, And you were right.  That was the minimum requirement.
<Matt|> cef_work, do you think that I should wait on the slow gnome / hoary thing, or report a bug, or mail the list or what?
<bigt> ogra: thanks earlier for trying to help me out with my booting problem
<drakonim> unperson, ah, well glad to have helped in some fashion then :-D
<ogra> bigt: what do you want to instal
<hypa7ia> bigt: linux gtk, prolly
<Matt|> drakonim, is it console only?
<bigt> wanting to install azureus
<Matt|> drakonim, kde app? *winces*
<drakonim> Matt|, kismet has a few UI's but its more for sniffing than just finding essid's
<unperson> Matt|:  Have you tried wifiradar?  I tried to get it working, but couldn't.  Then again I didn't try hard.  :-)
<bigt> one thing i need to figure out also is why it doesn't show my other harddrives :(
<ogra> bigt: what is azureus ?
<bigt> i have two other harddrives that don't show up in the filesystem listing
* drakonim perks ears @ unperson
<bigt> torrent software
<Matt|> unperson, i will look it up
<encryptio> bigt, check my message
<bigt> where at on here or on the linux box?
<ogra> bigt: ahh, take the linux-gtk one....like hypa7ia said
<drakonim> unperson, kwifimanager is probly the thing you had working before
<bigt> ok thanks all
<unperson> drakonim, YES!  That's it.
<cef_work> ogra: grr.. machine won't allow me to set DMA using hdparm.. argh!
<ogra> cef_work: sudo ?
<unperson> drakonim, So yeah, sound like a KDE QT app, darn.
<drakonim> unperson, indeed it is
<gen> This room has helped me so much, just wanted to thank you guys.
<cef_work> ogra: using the hdparm init stuff.. so used sudo
<ogra> cef_work: very bad....
<cef_work> ogra: yeah.. time to hit the bios and see if there is an override in there
<unperson> For those interested, Wifi Radar:
<unperson> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=332
<ogra> cef_work:  yup
<Matt|> unperson, is not in apt
<unperson> Matt|  True, but it's just a python script anyway, I think.
<unperson> Matt|, So I wouldn't sweat it too much.  The other annoyance is you have to have it setup to run with root privlidges.  And like I said, I couldn't get it working.  But I thought it might interest you.
<drakonim> unperson, if its python, then theres a change it py-gtk and therefore a gui
<drakonim> *chance
<ogra> unperson: i saw a thread on wifi radar on one of the mailing lists
<cef_work> ogra: just forced it in the bios to UDMA5 (which the drive supports), so now we shall see
<Matt|> ok real bed now
<ogra> cef_work: crossing my fingers
<Matt|> nite
<ogra> good idea
<Matt|> ogra, 3 am?
<unperson> drakonim, Yes, it's supposed to have a GTK+ GUI.
<Matt|> crazy guy
<ogra> yep
<ogra> have to get up at 8
<Matt|> me too :(
<unperson> ogra:  Ok, I'll see if I can't find it.  Thanks.
<ogra> night all
<drakonim> OK lets see what hoary has to offer... rebooting.  be back in a momento!
* unperson cannot switch to hoary.  It would provoke too many "your mom" jokes.
<hypa7ia> lol unperson
<MoonSweep> hello
<MoonSweep> (again)
<unperson> hi, MoonSweep
<MoonSweep> I have a really weird problem : i can't get grub booting windows, since I installed Ubuntu
<MoonSweep> it just doesn't start, i reinstalled from a master, and from the install CD : nothing to do, grub just prints "booting windows, makeactive, chainloader +1"... and that's it. Nothing happens.
<MoonSweep> I told you it was weird :)
<MoonSweep> before you ask... Windows booted normally, before I installed Ubuntu (Debian Sarge/sid)
<MoonSweep> any idea or clue ?
<drakonim> lmao the spelling of colour has changed to color!!!
<unperson> Not I.
<drakonim> americanised the gnome packages eh?
<bagpuss> aha
<bagpuss> I foiund a fix for the hal insert on cdrom fuckup
<LifesizeKenDoll> I have to tell everyone, I love Ubuntu
<eclipse> does anyone in here know how to create linux cursors?
<drakonim> gnome does take quite a bit longer to start... looks like it doesnt even try until after the statrup sound is complete
<drakonim> sounds like a missing case of the illusive & !
<eclipse> does anyone in here know how to create linux cursors?
<LifesizeKenDoll> don't flood, man
* drakonim runs off to try and find the correct gnome file to hackup
<eclipse> no one?
<LifesizeKenDoll> sorry, try Google
<eclipse> ok
<LifesizeKenDoll> maybe?
<eclipse> u know how to how to do it?
<LifesizeKenDoll> like look up `Linux XFree86 Cursors` or something to that regard
<LifesizeKenDoll> no, I don't
<eclipse> alright
<drakonim> turning off "sound on login" in gdm.conf and restarting gdm...
<MoonSweep> brb
<bap> how changer the user and pass cant use cups on localhost:port
<unperson> LifesizeKenDoll, Dittos on the ubuntu love.  This distro is the shizzle.  :-)
<bap> i have this problem..
<bap> cups is not asept the user and the pass
<bap> from login in localhost:port
<LifesizeKenDoll> unperson, this is so great, It's like Windows minus suck
<LifesizeKenDoll> that's one bad thing with cups
<LifesizeKenDoll> bap
<LifesizeKenDoll> here's what you do
<LifesizeKenDoll> sudo passwd
<LifesizeKenDoll> type in a pass
<unperson> LifesizeKenDoll, Heh, indeed.  Or my old debian install minus redundant applications and plus decent default config.
<LifesizeKenDoll> do cups stuff, log in as root:pass
<LifesizeKenDoll> then get rid of the root password in /etc/passwd
<LifesizeKenDoll> turn it back to '*'
<LifesizeKenDoll> whoops, /etc/shadow
<bap> aplic this password
<bap> bot.. no asept..
* unperson now has wifiradar working, apparently.  Have to test it out at the office tomorrow.
<LifesizeKenDoll> bap, are you ok?
<unperson> bap, Out of curiousity, are you from south america?
<bap> ajajaa
<bap> yes..
<bap> :D
<bap> where are you from ?
<unperson> bap, Heh, I have some columbian friends, and reading your comments I could hear the accent in my head (S. American, not columbian specifically).
<unperson> bap, I'm from the USA.
<LifesizeKenDoll> I'm from Illinois, US
<bap> i have a frint this country.. LifesizeKenDoll
<bap> friend..
<LifesizeKenDoll> ok
<MoonSweep> back
<MoonSweep> so, does anyone have a similar problem booting windows with grub ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> what's your prob?
<LifesizeKenDoll> bap, you could configure cups with Computer->System Configuration->Printing or `gnome-cups-manager`
<MoonSweep> lemme paste.... :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> alright, man
<MoonSweep> (02:57:42) MoonSweep: I have a really weird problem : i can't get grub booting windows, since I installed Ubuntu
<MoonSweep> (02:59:02) MoonSweep: it just doesn't start, i reinstalled from a master, and from the install CD : nothing to do, grub just prints "booting windows, makeactive, chainloader +1"... and that's it. Nothing happens.
<MoonSweep> (02:59:08) MoonSweep: I told you it was weird :)
<MoonSweep> (02:59:48) MoonSweep: before you ask... Windows booted normally, before I installed Ubuntu (Debian Sarge/sid)
<bagpuss> MoonSweep: try lilo?
<MoonSweep> mmmh
<MoonSweep> why didn't I had this idea sooner ? :)
<bagpuss> I don'ty trust grub...not bec ause there's anything *wrong* with grub, but I've spent *years* getting good at making lilo do what I want it to
<LifesizeKenDoll> I trust grub
<LifesizeKenDoll> I know how to deal with it
<LifesizeKenDoll> I was a Gentoo Junkie
<MoonSweep> i'm gonna try it... but i really prefer grub, and maybe i have spotten a bug or something
<LifesizeKenDoll> ok, MoonSweep
<bagpuss> as long as lilo does what I want/need (and it's never not done that yet) I'll stick with it
<hypa7ia> LifesizeKenDoll: http://www.eghetto.ca/~msviolet/Humour/gentoo.jpg
<LifesizeKenDoll> open up /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unperson> Later all.
<MoonSweep> done
<LifesizeKenDoll> ok
<LifesizeKenDoll> copy-paste the windows part
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, I take Gentoo humor in kind spirits
<bagpuss> LifesizeKenDoll: excellent./..as long as I can stay in the last century with lilo :)
<Sep`> i want to upgrade to hoary, i changed all my instances of 'warty' to 'hoary' and did a apt-get update
<Sep`> do i do a apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade now ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> bagpuss, I say we have at least 2 centuries left in us
<Lowry> Is there an ubuntu newsgroup?
<MoonSweep> title           Microsoft Windows 2000
<MoonSweep> root            (hd0,0)
<MoonSweep> makeactive
<MoonSweep> chainloader     +1
<LifesizeKenDoll> Sep`, both
<Sep`> which one first ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Sep`, dist-upgrade
<Sep`> dist-upgrade first right ?
<Sep`> cool
<Sep`> just like in debian huh ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> yep
<Lathiat> yep
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, chainloader      (hd0,0)+1
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, rootnoverify instead of root
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, put makeactive on the end
<MoonSweep> after chainloader ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, yep
<MoonSweep> it's the first time i see that... but i trust you ;)
<MoonSweep> is that all ?
<MoonSweep> may I reboot and try ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, knock yourself out
<MoonSweep> what ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, I admin about 6 boxes
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, hope I'm right
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, far as I can tell it seems ok
<MoonSweep> I admin 3 debian for years ;)
<MoonSweep> ok I try
<MoonSweep> brb
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, if all else fails, pop in a Win2000 CD->Recovery Console->fixmbr
<bagpuss> or install lilo
<LifesizeKenDoll> yea
* bagpuss whistles
<LifesizeKenDoll> lilo'd be a safe bet
<bagpuss> at least I grok lilo :)
<MoonSweep> ok... by the way : i tried the automatic repair of the install CD, it didn't solve the problem... but maybe it doesn't launch this tool
<MoonSweep> brb ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> I like grub cause I don't have to run `lilo` every time I change anything :-P
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<LifesizeKenDoll> so where you all live?
<bagpuss> LifesizeKenDoll: *shrug*.  Not like I change stuff often, and it's no big deal wo remember to type one command :)
<bagpuss> LifesizeKenDoll: UK
<LifesizeKenDoll> Illinois, US here
<hypa7ia> canuckistan
<hypa7ia> :-)
<bagpuss> hmm, hal *really* sucks :(
<LifesizeKenDoll> *tear*
<LifesizeKenDoll> bagpuss, how does it suck, I love it
<bagpuss> LifesizeKenDoll: mainbly because I spent all night trying to work out what the hell #2265 was doing.  I didn't realise it was #2265 for most of the time though
<bagpuss> it's fixed now
<bagpuss> I still think it's a sucky design
<LifesizeKenDoll> what's 2265?
<bagpuss> LifesizeKenDoll: it's the bvuzilla bug
<LifesizeKenDoll> ok
<bagpuss> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2265
<LifesizeKenDoll> click-tastic
<huttan> what can be wrong when you play a movie and no screen shows up, only soundd ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> bagpuss, hrm, I didn't have the problem - must've missed it
<hypa7ia> huttan: missing codecs
<bagpuss> LifesizeKenDoll: someone earlier was helping me track it down...didn't fixc it, but gave me enough informatioin that I was able to find the right bug...which had the solutuion
<bagpuss> damn, I wish I could type
<LifesizeKenDoll> huttan, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<brad> exit
<LifesizeKenDoll> bagpuss, typing is the new literacy, especially because I R T3h 1337><0r!!! OMGWTFBBQ!!!!!!!!!111eleven!
<LifesizeKenDoll> anyone know a good command to get the second line of a file?
<Desolate> hey there
<LifesizeKenDoll> hey
<Desolate> does anyone know how long the CDs take to arrive once you've ordered them?
<GnotUnix> Does anybody know the kernel module for the Via KT800 Pro chipset?
<LifesizeKenDoll> I dunno, I ordered mine then got tired and found a blank after a few days
* GnotUnix falls asleep at keyboard
<GnotUnix> The CDs should be shipping in a week or two
<GnotUnix> but who knows
<Desolate> so basically I'd be better off finding a blank :p
<LifesizeKenDoll> yea
<LifesizeKenDoll> it's worth it, man
<GnotUnix> yes
<GnotUnix> it's only a blank
<LifesizeKenDoll> I stole one from my roommate
<LifesizeKenDoll> so everyone won in that case
<GnotUnix> good job
<LifesizeKenDoll> he's a nerd, it doesn't matter
<GnotUnix> ;)
<GnotUnix> nerds aren't people
<Zugwrack> anyone running a dual processor PPC machine?
<LifesizeKenDoll> and I don't mean a good nerd that is smart but still has a social life
<LifesizeKenDoll> I mean the type that only leaves the room to play D&D with other nerds, other than that he plays games on his computer for hours on end
<GnotUnix> People actually play DnD IRL???
<Desolate> mmh, well it's not only finding a blank cd, it's also downloading the iso :p
<LifesizeKenDoll> yea, he's a major lame-o
<LifesizeKenDoll> the only other way to get him out is to have a girl over
<Desolate> ah well, guess it'll be an overnighter
<LifesizeKenDoll> too bad
<LifesizeKenDoll> I like having a T3
<GnotUnix> he is afraid of girls?
<LifesizeKenDoll> no, just indifferent
<LifesizeKenDoll> he could be gay, I don't really know
<Desolate> I wish I had a 100mbit line :(
<LifesizeKenDoll> he hasn't expressed interest
<Desolate> one day I'll move to sweden
<GnotUnix> I wish I had OC48
<GnotUnix> 5Mb/s isn't enough
<LifesizeKenDoll> I get 600kb/s consistently
<GnotUnix> thats about what I get
<LifesizeKenDoll> it's part of my school's package
<hypa7ia> i got 8mb/s between u of t and york u a few weeks ago
<hypa7ia> yay debian mirror :-)
<LifesizeKenDoll> Megabit or Megabyte?
<GnotUnix> it still would take me almost 3 hours to get the Fedora Core 3 DVD
<LifesizeKenDoll> I used to use Fedora
<LifesizeKenDoll> I don't like yum
<LifesizeKenDoll> pissed me off to the extreme
<GnotUnix> niether did I
<GnotUnix> but I can't get DMA working on this
<GnotUnix> it is peeving me
<ben> hi
<ben> i can't get my printer to work at all
<ben> it's on a windows xp machine
<ben> on a wireless network
<LifesizeKenDoll> ben, *tear*
<GnotUnix> I tried yoper and that is horrible
<LifesizeKenDoll> ben, SMB share?
<LifesizeKenDoll> GnotUnix, I was gonna try Yoper
<GnotUnix> Mepis too
<GnotUnix> don't waste your time
<LifesizeKenDoll> I never cared for Mepis
<ben> i was trying to use cups because that's what someone said on the forums
<LifesizeKenDoll> it's not a philosophical thing
<LifesizeKenDoll> I just don't like the name
<GnotUnix> lol
<LifesizeKenDoll> ben, if it's connected to a windows machine, it's an SMB share
<Lathiat> ben: yep thats what you should be using
<Lathiat> ben: Tried using the printer setup tool?
<LifesizeKenDoll> ben, Computer->System Configuration->Printers
<ben> yeah, but i'm not entirely sure what info i should be entering
<ben> what do i put for the URI?
<Lathiat> smb://machinename/prinername iirc
<LifesizeKenDoll> that's right
<ben> ok
<LifesizeKenDoll> Network Printer->Windows Printer
<BigNastyKid909> how bout' an I.P. printer??
<LifesizeKenDoll> it gives you 4 boxes then
<ben> yeah if you select windows printer from the thingy, it gives u a gazillion boxes
<LifesizeKenDoll> specifically 4
<LifesizeKenDoll> type in host (IP)
<LifesizeKenDoll> printer name
<LifesizeKenDoll> then user/pass
<BigNastyKid909> oh ok
<ben> what's the user pass?
<ben> the user pass of an admin on the xp machine?
<BigNastyKid909> LifesizeKenDoll: would that just be configured through cups if its an I.P. printer?
<LifesizeKenDoll> ben, yes
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, what do you mean by I.P.?
<GnotUnix> where do I find chipset driver modules?
<nevyn_> shouldn't need to be admin...
<LifesizeKenDoll> GnotUnix, Google!
<MoonSweep> hi again
<BigNastyKid909> LifesizeKenDoll: if the printer is using I.P. not a share
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, depends on the protocol, could be LPD or something like that
<BigNastyKid909> LifesizeKenDoll: i try to install a network printer at work using the I.P. adress
<MoonSweep> LifesizeKenDoll: nothing helps, windows doesn't want to start... and fixmbr destroyed grub, I had to boot from a CD and reinstall it....
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, it really depends on the protocol you go with
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, but fixmbr did work, yes?
<MoonSweep> I try lilo
<GnotUnix> LifesizeKenDoll I tried googling "linux kt800 module" and have found nothing
<MoonSweep> no !!! Windows still doesn't boot
<ben> omg
<ben> omg
<ben> omg
<Eno-Master> Hello, everyone.  Since printers seem to be the topic, then how about this problem.  I can print a test page, beautifully, however, I can't print anything from OpenOffice.
<ben> omg
<ben> it worked!
<LifesizeKenDoll> ben, of course
<LifesizeKenDoll> Eno-Master, Print Settings
<ben> thanks a bundle ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> Eno-Master, tell me what it says
<LifesizeKenDoll> ben, alright man, I admin things for a hobby
<BigNastyKid909> LifesizeKenDoll: so do i just use the Unix LPD??
<Eno-Master> In Ubuntu or OO??
<LifesizeKenDoll> OO
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, No, you can use whatever protocol you set it up to be
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, if you run Linux servers, that's CUPS
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, Windows servers -> SMB
<BigNastyKid909> ahhhh
<BigNastyKid909> ok
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, although you can share a CUPS as an SMB if you want
<BigNastyKid909> its a windows server
<LifesizeKenDoll> that's SMB then
<BigNastyKid909> ok..so just type in I.P. in host?
<LifesizeKenDoll> you using Ubuntu?
<BigNastyKid909> ya
<LifesizeKenDoll> yea, just choose Network->Windows Share
<LifesizeKenDoll> then the IP into host
<LifesizeKenDoll> and soforth
<Lowry> Has anyone got http://www.maconlinux.com/ working?
<BigNastyKid909> oh coo
<LifesizeKenDoll> Lowry, you on PPC?
<Eno-Master> CUPS:DeskJet-722C as default printer, which is what I have.
<Lowry> Would maconlinux.com support wireless cards?
<Lowry> Yes G3 ppc
<LifesizeKenDoll> Lowry, I'm not sure, I would assume it would be treated just as another eth device
<BigNastyKid909> LifesizeKenDoll: for a shared printer do i still need to put in iirc at the end??
<jdub> Lowry: no, MOL has virtual devices based the host's hardware support
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, no, iirc := if I recall correctly
<MoonSweep> i try lilo
<MoonSweep> brb
<Lowry> so mol see what ubuntu can use
<LifesizeKenDoll> I'm cold :'(
<Eno-Master> It is snowing here.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Eno-Master, it'll snow here on Thursday
<Eno-Master> LSKD it has been said that we will get a lot this winter.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Eno-Master, I thought global warming was supposed to make it warmer
<Eno-Master> Sounds good to me, makes better wine!!
<Lowry> Trying to add a printer
<LifesizeKenDoll> this is true
<LifesizeKenDoll> Eno-Master, where you live?
<Lowry> I selected Laserwriter II g
<BigNastyKid909> LifsizeKenDoll: if i put smb://ip adress under URI should do it right?
<Lowry> "enter a command line appropriate for this device"?
<LifesizeKenDoll> using `gnome-cups-manager`?
<Lowry> Yes
<BigNastyKid909> yah in ubuntu
<Eno-Master> Any ideas about getting OO to print??
<MoonSweep> hi (again)
<MoonSweep> lilo doesn't start WIndows either... it's too weird
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, just choose a Windows Share
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, then it'll give you 4 text inputs
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, Windows makes Baby Jesus cry
<MoonSweep> it makes me cry, too
<BigNastyKid909> heh LOL
<BigNastyKid909> windows=crap
<Lowry> I am adding a printer with printer administration
<billytwowilly> hmm. if I fuser -k /media/cdrom0 I get a message telling me to use umount /media/cdrom0. When I do that it tells me the device or resource is busy..
<billytwowilly> how do I fix this?
<LifesizeKenDoll> what are you trying to accomplish with fuser?
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, Windows is bad in many respects, but it does have its high points
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, like, um.... I'll think of one...
<BigNastyKid909> LOL yah i know..i got tired of it..that's y i moved to linux
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, I did cause my motherboard is broken and _cannot_ run Windows
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, everything's 10x slower than it should be on Windows, like selecting an icon on the desktop - I could see the pixels redrawing
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, Linux is fine, though
<robertj> any advice on a gtk frontend for disk copying?
<Lowry> Any news on linux ppc binary 3d drivers?
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj, what do you mean, like copying straight files or dd?
<robertj> dd
<skullbocks> hi
<LifesizeKenDoll> Antitrust refernce
<LifesizeKenDoll> reference*
<LifesizeKenDoll> Lowry, Linux/PPC is too small for Video Card companies to care about
<LifesizeKenDoll> skullbocks, couldn't you have come up with an original name?
<LifesizeKenDoll> skullbocks, not to badger you or anything
<Lowry> so 2d only for ppc?
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, :-)?
<MoonSweep> yes ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Lowry, it's a sad time we live in - I'm actually not sure
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, can you boot?
<MoonSweep> no, windows just doesn't boot
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, too bad
<MoonSweep> yes :-/
<skullbocks> LifesizeKenDoll, not everybody knows antitrust
<LifesizeKenDoll> skullbocks, but I do :'(
<MoonSweep> skullbocks: the movie ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> cool movie
<MoonSweep> I liked it, too
<LifesizeKenDoll> ah, Gary Winston, what will you think of next?
<robertj> Lifesizekendoll: so no suggestions?
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj, sorry, man I dunno
<GnotUnix> how can I search for a file with specific name accross the root of my drive?
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj, I'd suggest qtparted, but that's qt
<MoonSweep> GnotUnix: find / -iname "name"
<LifesizeKenDoll> locate 'file'
<LifesizeKenDoll> yea, or that
<GnotUnix> thnx
<MoonSweep> locate will be quicker, but its database is updated daily, so it can't locate new files
<MoonSweep> find does
<MoonSweep> by the way
<Lowry> How do i get the uri of my network laserprinter?
<MoonSweep> what if i want to create a channel "ubuntu-fr" ? is there something special to do or i just create the channel ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Lowry, what protocol, e.g. CUPS, SMB, LPD?
<Lowry> CUPS?
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, I think just join it and you'll be op
<Lowry> via ethernet
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, you french?
<MoonSweep> yes
<MoonSweep> i know how to create a channel, thx :)
<gen> damnit, what is sources.list in again
<Lowry> Apple laser writer
<bagpuss> MoonSweep: just /join it.  Up to you if you want to register it with chanserv or not
<MoonSweep> my question was, is there something to do to make it official ? have it listed on ubuntu's website, etc etc
<LifesizeKenDoll> Lowry, I forget, sorry :-[
<skullbocks> does someone know to connect to a wireless network using eap-peap ?
<MoonSweep> and... do I have to stay there 24/24 ? :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, register it with Chanserv, then no
<gen> Where is sources.list
<bagpuss> MoonSweep: be popular/useful probably.  See chanserv in terms of having it there even when you're not
<bagpuss> gen: /etc/apt
<Lowry> I was looking in network tools - etho
<gen> thank you bag
<LifesizeKenDoll> I made a script that sets up Ubuntu stuff, e.g. DVD support, Codecs, Java, Video Card
<GnotUnix> LifesizeKenDoll I have modprobed every via related module and I still can't enable DMA
<MoonSweep> I think maybe that a "core team" of french ops should be found, before opening a channel, no ?
<GnotUnix> I have a SATA hdd btw
<LifesizeKenDoll> GnotUnix, *tear* I dunno
<bagpuss> MoonSweep: I suspect you need to open the channel first. Op the french people who seem clueful
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, maybe
<bagpuss> MoonSweep: or since this is freenode, don't have actual ops.  Many channels here don't
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, and you also want to Op everyone who's like "OH GIMME OPS OH OH OH"
<GnotUnix> Does anybody know how to enable DMA on a SATA drive with a Via controller??????
<MoonSweep> but how can people know the channel, if it's not listed on ubuntu's website ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> GnotUnix, `disks-admin`?
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, you could contact the website if you so pleased
<bagpuss> GnotUnix: I think DMA is implicit in SATA
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, very intuitive name
<MoonSweep> i'll see
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, thanks :)
<p00p> quick question...i am trying to add a printer that is shared from a windows 2000 machine via smb, and i don't quite understand the syntax... i am a little lost for what to put for host and printer
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, I'm sure it represents your character swimmingly
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, thanks for being kind
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, host = ip, printer = name of printer
<LifesizeKenDoll> why is everyone confused about Printers?
<GnotUnix> but it isn't when I try to burn CDs my computer crawls
<bagpuss> cause they are cvonfusing
<GnotUnix> hdparm shows it as disabled
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, just the ip address, and just the printer share name?
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, yep, that and the user:pass as well
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, so, 192.168.1.103, and "deskjet"
<MoonSweep> is there any support for bootsplash on ubuntu ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, exactly
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, thanks :)
<GnotUnix> usplash
<bagpuss> GnotUnix: I have a via sata controller and hdparm doesn't show anything one way opr the other
<LifesizeKenDoll> GnotUnix, really?
<bagpuss> I get bloody good transfers though
<LifesizeKenDoll> GnotUnix, delicious
<LifesizeKenDoll> GnotUnix, not getting anything for usplash
<GnotUnix> somebody said it had usplash
<GnotUnix> I dunno
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, i'm getting Printing: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<GnotUnix> maybe it just supports it
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, can you ping 192.168.1.103?
<MoonSweep> what's usplash ?
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, yes, and printer shows up from a windows box
<GnotUnix> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogUsplash
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, you got the printer name and user:pass right?
<p00p> yes
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, well, I really don't know, then
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, oh, check that it's shared and such
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, I bet it's server-side
<p00p> negative
<p00p> definitely not
<p00p> it seems the  client here loses my information sometimes
<p00p> if i close out
<p00p> and open it again
<p00p> it has different values filled in
<p00p> like stuff i have previously entered
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, hit apply?
<p00p> i don't have an apply button..
<p00p> test page and close
<p00p> it changes deskjet to //kathy/deskjet
<p00p> kathy is the server's name, but i don't know if it's filling it in via smb or just because i happened to try that once (i did)
<p00p> and it also drops the admin username out too
<p00p> well not admin
<p00p> just the printer username
<Temet_FC2> hi
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, hrm
<Temet_FC2> can someone give me a little hand?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet_FC2, sure
<Temet_FC2> thanx LifesizeKenDoll
<Temet_FC2> i've juste installed ubuntu
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, try sudo gnome-cups-manager
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet_FC2, I'm listening
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, ok
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, that's what i've been using
<Temet_FC2> hand the "sudo" command ask me for a password i don't know LifesizeKenDoll
<Temet_FC2> o_O''
<Temet_FC2> and*
<p00p> Temet_FC2, it's asking for your user password
<p00p> not the root password
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet_FC2, it's your pass
<Temet_FC2> but i tried...
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet_FC2, the one you log in with
<Temet_FC2> beuh ?
<Temet_FC2> oki, i'll try again
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet_FC2, reset your password with `passwd`
<Temet_FC2> yeah but i can't run passmd LifesizeKenDoll , because I can't use sudo! ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet_FC2, it's not a sudo thing
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet_FC2, just passwd, w/o sudo
<Temet_FC2> I'm still under me Fedora, I'm going to boot on ubuntu LifesizeKenDoll
<nevyn> LifesizeKenDoll: that requires your existing password
<Temet_FC2> thanks a lot from France LifesizeKenDoll  ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> nevyn, I knwo
<Mojo_Jojo> Hey, I was wondering how safe it is to install the new nvidia drivers since I installed using synaptic when I installed ubuntu
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet_FC2, ok
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo, what version?
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, since you told me to use gnome-cups-manager, is there another printer installer i could try?
<Mojo_Jojo> of the drivers I used?
<ninkendo> p00p: try foomatic-gui
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, or http://localhost:631
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo, yea, just the normal 6111, right?
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah the 6111 driver are installed
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, wow, is this secured?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, yes
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, only from localhost, gotta log in
<p00p> alrighty
<p00p> normal user?
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, uh, not sure
<p00p> nope not working :/
<LifesizeKenDoll> p00p, I've always logged in as root
<Mojo_Jojo> I did that I followed this http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto but I want to install the  1.0-6629 drivers
<p00p> LifesizeKenDoll, hehe well there is no root password set
<LifesizeKenDoll> ok, sudo passwd
<LifesizeKenDoll> do the cups stuff
<LifesizeKenDoll> then sudo nano /etc/shadow
<LifesizeKenDoll> and reset the root passwd
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo, oh, I'd let it be until it's part of apt
<Mojo_Jojo> ok, how long does that usually take? and why wait?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo, but it you really want to, use the .run or .bin whatever it is
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo, it might not be bug-free yet - might not work right
<Mojo_Jojo> ahh ok well I can wait...thanks :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo, be happy that at least they release drivers. go nVidia!
<Mojo_Jojo> just wondeirng if this imporves performance if I add this to my xf86config  Option "RenderAccel" "1"
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah nvidia rocks too bad ati makes bad drivers
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo, it should
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo, that might be an X.org thing - I could be wrong
<Mojo_Jojo> ok :) i'l try it then :D
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo, try it out
<Mojo_Jojo> oh...i'll try anyways :D
<hypa7ia> BOO!  skype is Qt :-(
<Mojo_Jojo> this is correct
<Mojo_Jojo> Section "Device"
<Mojo_Jojo>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<Mojo_Jojo>         Driver          "nvidia"
<Mojo_Jojo>          Option "RenderAccel" "1"
<Mojo_Jojo>         BusID           "PCI:3:0:0"
<LifesizeKenDoll> yep
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<LifesizeKenDoll> Qt => :'(
* hypa7ia is very sad
<BigNastyKid909> LifesizeKenDoll: u know how to configure giFToxic??
<hypa7ia> i might just run the version that has qt compiled in
<BigNastyKid909> trying to run it..but saying its not set up
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, sorry, I tried a few months ago - didn't get it to work
<LifesizeKenDoll> BigNastyKid909, so I dunno
<p00p> ninkendo, how do i format an smb printer as a uri for foomatic-gui?
<BigNastyKid909> oh ok
<BigNastyKid909> thnx though
<PlaztkEyes> wassamatter, hypa7ia?
<hypa7ia> PlaztkEyes: Skype requires Qt.  i am teh sad.
<PlaztkEyes> i feel for you
* hypa7ia cries
<MoonSweep> what's wrong about qt ?
<PlaztkEyes> hey now...no one died or anything...
<hypa7ia> well, i wanted to run a gnome-only system
<hypa7ia> fair enough :-/
<ninkendo> p00p: smb://hostname/path/to/printer
<MoonSweep> why don't use gnomemeeting instead of skype ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, I don't like the licensing
<PlaztkEyes> and i want my ati card to work...but alas and alack, it ain't happenin...
<hypa7ia> lol turns out i already have qt installed
<PlaztkEyes> rofl
* hypa7ia laughs at herself
<LifesizeKenDoll> ah, it's a _girl_
<LifesizeKenDoll> lol
<PlaztkEyes> hypocrite!
<LifesizeKenDoll> rofl kartoffle
<p00p> ninkendo, is it normal for my printer to not exist after i am done adding it?
<hypa7ia> MoonSweep: i want to use skype to call phones tho
<hypa7ia> lol at LifesizeKenDoll
<ninkendo> p00p: no...
<p00p> heheh
<ninkendo> try surfing for it in nautilus
<p00p> yeah heh it doesn't show up in nautilus
<attitude> I have a question about getting php and ssl working on ubuntu as a server
<p00p> nautilus sees 1 share on that box
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, what made you abandon your roots of shopping and join the dark side?
<attitude> I can not seem to get it to work
<ninkendo> is it shared on a windows machine?
<MoonSweep> well, having some QT apps isn't that bad... Gnome really lacks of a good CD writing app... What do you guys use to burn audio CD or bin/cue images ?
<attitude> any have any ideas
<PlaztkEyes> hypa7ia:  i appreciate the help earlier, and i've been thorugh everything on the page you forwarded to me about the ati driver, but i'm still getting the "couldn't find package" error.
<p00p> ninkendo, yes... it shows up on another windows machine
<hypa7ia> PlaztkEyes: where are you getting the error?
<PlaztkEyes> Moonsweep:  I use abcde
<hypa7ia> LifesizeKenDoll: my roots of shopping?  :-p
<MoonSweep> PlaztkEyes: never heard of that
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, don't burn audio CD's, `cdrecord` for burning
<PlaztkEyes> when i try to apt-get install fglrx-driver
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, girls like to shop - don't worry, I like to shop too
<ninkendo> p00p: check the windows machine, figure out what the printer share is named
* hypa7ia hates shopping
* LifesizeKenDoll is building a doll house
* LifesizeKenDoll is not actually gay
<LifesizeKenDoll> despite knowing which colors match and such
<PlaztkEyes> Moonsweep:  freshmeat.net, baby.
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, how can you not like shopping, it's fun
<p00p> ninkendo, shared as "deskjet" just as i've been trying :-/
<hypa7ia> ugh.  stores.  money.  it's all so wrong.
<PlaztkEyes> now THAT'S funny.
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, you're against money?
<p00p> ninkendo, maybe my syntax is incorrect.... smb://192.168.1.103/deskjet -- correct?
<hypa7ia> the only place i like to shop: www.canadacomputers.com
<hypa7ia> LifesizeKenDoll: in many levels, yes
<hypa7ia> err on
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, lol, Canada
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, I
<ninkendo> p00p: no, replace 192.168.1.103 with the name of the windows machine
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, I'm just messing with you, I'm Canadian
<ninkendo> the smb (or netbios, or whatever) name
<p00p> ninkendo, will it be able to resolve it?
<ninkendo> yes
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, I'm also very anti-capitalist and such
<p00p> d'oh!
<hypa7ia> lol LifesizeKenDoll.  where from?
<PlaztkEyes> hypa7ia:  looks like a Fry's.  We have Fry's in California.  It's Mecca to me
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, oh, I live in Illinois now, but I'm originally from Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
<p00p> ninkendo, still doesn't show up in foomatic-gui... but i'll try the netbios name as host in nautilus
<hypa7ia> coolcool LifesizeKenDoll, my roomie's partner is there now
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, fun stuff
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, I know a _lot_ of people that threatened to move to Canada if Kerry lost
<hypa7ia> PlaztkEyes: it's a local chain, only like 7 stores.  cheapest place in canada tho.  and i got all the techs to try linux :-)
<ninkendo> p00p: well, actually the two *should* be interchangeable
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, none of them seem to be holding up their commitment
<hypa7ia> LifesizeKenDoll: http://www.marryanamerican.ca/
<LifesizeKenDoll> lol
<hypa7ia> one of my american friends has already asked me to marry him :-)
<Temet> thanks LifesizeKenDoll , that's good now
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, I have Canadian and New Zealand citizenship - no America yet
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, yay!
<PlaztkEyes> LSKD: i read an article about the move to Canada thing.  there's at least a year long waiting list.
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, that site is amazing
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia, how old are you?
<hypa7ia> PlaztkEyes: depends on how much money you hace
<Temet> I'll change my repository now LifesizeKenDoll ;)
<hypa7ia> LifesizeKenDoll: i know, eh?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, yay, repository!
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, how come
<Temet> what ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, why you changing the repository?
<p00p> ninkendo, nautilus is also not seeing 1 shared folder... it sees 1 out of 2 and not the printer
<Temet> i want to add multiverse and universe LifesizeKenDoll ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, ah, good choice
<Temet> lol
<MoonSweep> what's the difference between univers and multiverse ?
<Temet> don't ask me
<Temet> lol
<ninkendo> p00p: try smb://pcname/print$
<PlaztkEyes> i was hoping for an omniverse option...
<p00p> ok
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<ninkendo> does that show up?
<MoonSweep> omniverse ?
<nomasteryoda> maybe hoary will have one...
<nomasteryoda> =)
<MoonSweep> i'm lost :=
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep, different stuff in multiverse
<MoonSweep> :)
<Zugwrack> anyone here running PPC?
<MoonSweep> different
<MoonSweep> yes but what's the difference ?
<p00p> ninkendo, doesn't work in nautilus, and foomatic refuses to save ANYTHING i change
<Temet> LifesizeKenDoll, is "deb-src" repository usefull ?
<ninkendo> p00p: what's wrong with the gnome cups manager?
<Lowry> Yes I have ppc
<Zugwrack> My sound volume is very low for system sounds even with it maxed out...when playing through xmms streamed music sound muted, and distorted...I checked prefs and changed xmms to use ALSA...
<ninkendo> IMO that's much easier to use...
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, I've never used it
<p00p> ninkendo, oh nothing works that's all
<p00p> i mean it's the same thing
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, leave it in anyway, though
<Temet> thanks
<Temet> oki
<p00p> it just saves what i put in.. most of the time
<Zugwrack> Lowry: Did you have this(these) problems?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, I also have Java and a Win32 Codec Repository in my sources.list
<Lowry> I have the same problem
<MoonSweep> Zugwrack: did you maxed the different mixers (PCM, CD...) ?
<Temet> Multiverse has more .deb than universe LifesizeKenDoll?
<Lowry> xine seems better for cd's
<nomasteryoda> Zugwrack: did you look at the alsamixer settings
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, not actually sure
<Zugwrack> MoonSweep: Yes, and ran alsamixer from konsole for good measure just to be sure
<ninkendo> p00p: alright try this instead
<Temet> yahou LifesizeKenDoll, will you be sweet enough to send it to me by DCC ?
<ninkendo> smb://username@machine/printername
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, send what?
<ninkendo> maybe it's making you log in
<p00p> ninkendo, in foomatic?
<ninkendo> yes
<p00p> ok
<Temet> source.list LifesizeKenDoll
<p00p> ninkendo, foomatic should be run as normal user, right?
<p00p> i just realiezd i'm not running it as root
<ninkendo> no, root is pretty much mandatory
<p00p> hehehhe
<ninkendo> but I mean the windows username
<Zugwrack> Lowry: Have you heard any discussion on how to correct the problem?
<p00p> i know that
<p00p> but that's probably why it won't save changes
<Mojo_Jojo> this sucks I cant play UT *cires*
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, just add deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<ninkendo> er, I read what you said wrong
<Temet> oki
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, and  deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/ ./
<Temet> thanx
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, that, plus uni/multiverse should be good
<ninkendo> hmm, then again I'm not sure, as it seems to work as non-root also
<LifesizeKenDoll> brb
<ninkendo> but the gnome menu entry runs it as root
<p00p> ninkendo, when i ran as root it already had the uri in that format, with user:pass@host/printer
<lt_kije> anyone know why /usr/share/dict/words doesn't exist on a vanilla warty install?
<ninkendo> what happens when you try and print a test page?
<p00p> ninkendo, trying in foomatic now... nothing happened before in nautilus
<p00p> maybe it worked
<p00p> ninkendo, DOH
<p00p> ninkendo, it works!
<ninkendo> working?
<lt_kije> i'm trying to search for words that match a certain pattern, and /usr/share/dict/words soft links to /usr/share/dictionaries-common/words, which doesn't exist
<ninkendo> heh, sweet
<p00p> ninkendo, LifesizeKenDoll, thanks so much for your help
<ninkendo> no problem
<htaccess> what is the recomended methid of editing processes and runlevels in ubuntu, ie i want to switch services like cups and portmap off, rcconf doesnt seem to be here and i see no gui tool
<p00p> and thank you unbuntu for the best desktop os i've used :)
<ninkendo> :)
<PlaztkEyes> i wouldn't be tripping about the video driver, except i can't change the refresh rate, and 60 Hz is killing me...
<Burgundavia> I have several processes running as root that have no names.
<hypa7ia> PlaztkEyes: msg me, let's get this thing working
<VR^> damnit! ... i burned my iso at a speed of 8x, and when i tried to install, it started skipping at some point... and just hung there eventually >:|
<Temet> hum, sorry LifesizeKenDoll ... i made a mistake ... could you give me again repositories for flash, nvidia...
<Temet> (shame on me)
<htaccess> Burgundavia, try 'ps auxww'
<mrisager> Can anyone help me with the grub problem described in "FAQ:MY system froze at GRUB". I cant get the fix to work.
<Temet> what's your pb with GRUB mrisager ?
<Temet> oki
<Temet> i go and see
<mrisager> After Ubuntu install  my system boot to the words GRUB and freeze.
<mrisager> Its a well-known problem but I cannot get the fix to work
<mrisager> fdisk complains that extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary
<Temet> yep
<Burgundavia> htaccess: Why the heck do they not show up as a name under sysmon?
<Temet> a person i know has the same issue with FC3
<mrisager> FAQ at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8933&postcount=1
<Temet> thanx
<Temet> mrisager, don't you have a knoppix?
<Temet> the solution is in the page
<htaccess> Burgundavia, yes, i noticed that sysmon has them missing, must be a bug
<mrisager> Yes. When I boot into knoppix and try step 2, sfdisk says unrecognized input: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundaryt
<Temet> i don't understand what you need more
<Temet> merde
<mrisager> Right
<htaccess> Temet, try the ubuntu LiveCD, like knoppix but ubuntu :)
<icu> When I play the ut2k4 demo on my dell 600m, fglrx mobility 9000, after a couple seconds of in game time with it looking perfect, everything seems to collapse into the center of the screen with a mash of triangle with a vertex at the center of the screen. Any ideas?
<Temet> lol
<Burgundavia> htaccess: ok, I figured it was a bug, but I figured I should check
<Temet> i've ubuntu htaccess ;)
<mrisager> Is it possible to set up lilo as the boot manager instead. It is less sensitive to the hard disk geometry issues
<Temet> mrisager, you make a "su" befoire
<Temet> before*
<mrisager> Yes
<Temet> well mrisager , i know another command
<Temet> i search it
<mrisager> ??????
<htaccess> Burgundavia, if you realy care what those processes are you can check the PID in sysmon and then grep for it in the ps output eg: ps auxww | grep 2213
<Temet> mrisager : sfdisk -d /dev/hda | sfdisk --no-reread -H255 /dev/hda --force
<mrisager> been there
<mrisager> same output
<Temet> grrr
<Temet> your hda HD is under windows or linux ?
<Burgundavia> htaccess: true, my concern was more that I had no idea what they were
<mrisager> win xp :-[
<Temet> not bad
<LifesizeKenDoll> I am back!
<Temet> well, i'm sorry ... I don't know
<mrisager> Fair enough. Thanks anyway Themet
<mrisager> Temet
<Temet> maybe juste doing another grub-install /dev/hda mrisager
<luo> hi all
<gen> how would i go about installing samba
<luo> samba?
<mrisager> ?? Complains about Read-only file system
<Temet> LifesizeKenDoll, I made a mistake, could you give me again the repositories for flash, nvidia... please
<gen> for windows file sharing
<Temet> (sorry LifesizeKenDoll)
<luo> apt-get install samba
<gen> tried that
<gen> says
<luo> then do configuration
<gen> of?
<luo> smb.conf
<Temet> LifesizeKenDoll ? Not Really back ?
<gen> and that would  be where
<luo> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<gen> thanks
<Mojo_Jojo> you dont have to configure it...I didn;t it did it all by itself
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet, I'm here
<luo> you are welcome
<stuNNed> what controls smb browsing in ubuntu if samba isn't installed? i.e. enabling it in network-admin, gnome-vfs-soemthing?
<lightnin> mrisager: I might know a bit about this.
<mrisager> I'm all ears
<luo> smbfs
<Temet> LifesizeKenDoll, I can't install nvidia with synaptic I think ... i must reboot into a console mode and make a apt get? I'm Right ?
<Temet> LifesizeKenDoll ?
<Temet> euh
<Temet> guys ?
<umarmung> Temet, you can install the nvidia drivers with synaptic
<Temet> o_O
<Temet> and reboot and it works umarmung ... ?
<umarmung> Temet, after that change nv to nvidia in XF86COnfig-4
<Temet> yep
<umarmung> then restart X and cross fingers :p
<Temet> but usually, i have to boot to console mode to do that
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> don't do that
<HrdwrBoB> run nvidia-glx-config enable
<Temet> hum
<Temet> don't fight
<umarmung> HrdwrBoB, why no manual change?
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, so i'm hearing great things about latest nvidia drivers, any idea when they might make it in?
<HrdwrBoB> that's the Correct way to do it
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: no idea, sorry
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, doom3 wise
<HrdwrBoB> oh, interesting
<umarmung> HrdwrBoB, but why? Will i get any problems with my method?
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, supposedly better framerates than windows counterpart, what they are saying in #nvidia
<HrdwrBoB> umarmung: it should work, but that's the package configuration tool
<HrdwrBoB> and it's also quicker :)
<bigt> question how do you install install a c compiler cause when i try to install this lbjusb for my nomad zen mp3 player i'm doing what it says with extracting and then ./configure  but when i run that it says no c compiler in Path
<stuNNed> bigt, apt-get build-essential or something , afaik
<nevyn> it's not built already?
<bigt> i don't believe so
<bigt> i took it off the site
<bigt> << so new to linux i wouldn't know if it was or not
<HrdwrBoB> libnjb0 - Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox library development files
<stuNNed> bigt, try 'apt-cache search nomad' and install what you need from there :)
<bigt> trying to follow the directions of http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/?section=article
<bigt> ok thanks
<stuNNed> bigt, works here with dell dj :)
<stuNNed> gnomad2 that is, all in ubuntu's repo's
<stuNNed> no need to compile :)
<bigt> ok
<bigt> so just do a cache search?
<stuNNed> or you can search in the gui it might be easier
<stuNNed> synaptic
<bigt> ok which ever way
<Lowry> lpinfo -v - no printer is showing on ppc ubuntu
<bigt> trying to learn terminal so terminal would be good
<bigt> i figure if i learn terminal gui will be easy
<stuNNed> bigt, then yes apt-cache search nomad then apt-get install it
<bigt> thank you
<bigt> it came up with libnjb-dev and libnjb0  so is the command sudo apt-get install libnjb-dev libnjb0
<stuNNed> bigt, sure
<bigt> so thats the correct command?
<mike_douglas> anyone know any software that could help me create a pamphlet, that runs on Linux (preferably GTK-based).
<bigt> ok good deal its working
<LifesizeKenDoll> so how we all doing today?
<bigt> so i guess just plug the ting in the usb now and it should detect
<stuNNed> bigt, is gnomad2 available? can't remember if i had to get a .deb for it off the web
<unperson> mike_douglas, You mean other than OO.org writer or presenter?
<bigt> well not sure
<stuNNed> bigt, if you type 'gnomad2' in terminal ?
<bigt> ok let me try
<bigt> not found
<mike_douglas> ya, something with a template engine that works with pamphlets
<stuNNed> bigt, one sec
<bigt> thanks i assume the only way i can get access to the device is with gnomad2
<stuNNed> bigt, i got mine from http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/gnomad2 afaik
<stuNNed> bigt, d/l the one you need then just 'dpkg -i gnomad2-xxxx'
<bigt> ok
<bigt> so download and then do the dpkg command?
<bigt> again i'm learning
<bigt> like sudo dpkg -i <whatever>
<stuNNed> yes
<bigt> sorry but you said get the one i need in all honestly how do i know which one i need? i'm on a x86 box
<unperson> mike_douglas, Hmm...I don't know.  I haven't tried to do anything like that.  Of the tools I know, I'd guess presenter would be the best suited.
<stuNNed> bigt, i386 one
<|QuaD|> hey all, i just installed ubuntu for the first time and am trying to install nvidia drivers
<|QuaD|> i dled them from nvidia website
<bigt> so the libcon2-4 and liblib2.0-0?
<|QuaD|> and they aren't compilint
<LifesizeKenDoll> |QuaD|: you wanna go with the Ubuntu ones
<LifesizeKenDoll> |QuaD|: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mike_douglas> unperson: thanks anyways, I found Scribus, and that will probably due.
<|QuaD|> ahh... ok
<|QuaD|> lemme try that
<LifesizeKenDoll> |QuaD|: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<unperson> mike_douglas, Ah, cool.  I wasn't aware of that project.  Yeah, you might also be able to find appropriate templates for some of the OO.org stuff, but they don't seem to be there by default.
<MoonSweep> i'm going
<MoonSweep> bye all
<LifesizeKenDoll> MoonSweep: bye, man
<MoonSweep> bye :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> Gaim, eh?
<bigt> ok i see what i was doing wrong duh
<bigt> brb
<|QuaD|> LifesizeKenDoll: i just did that... but i think i did damage prior to it by trying to install the drivers!
<LifesizeKenDoll> |QuaD|: urg, what does it say?
<bigt> dang error processing qnomad2 (--install) dependency problems leaving unconfigured  :(
<bigt> says it requires libid3tag0
<LifesizeKenDoll> bigt: *tear*
<bigt> *fart*
<LifesizeKenDoll> lol
<bigt> i'm learing this stuff for the first time and its kicking my bhonkey
<stuNNed> bigt, install by apt all it's dep's is what i did, then dpkg -i gnomad2-foo
<bigt> ok i got the second part you said
<bigt> how you do the apt all?
<stuNNed> bigt, something like `apt-cache search libid3tag0` or osmething
<bigt> then install what it finds?
<Drel> Hello, I'm running into a wierd problem with my Dell Inspiron 2650 laptop.  It has a Nvidia GeForce 2 Go video device.  I have installed the "real" Nvidia drivers, and get graphics fine.  However, when I logout from Gnome or if I try to reboot the system, the screen goes blank and the system appears to hang.  Any ideas what's going on??
<LifesizeKenDoll> Drel: I know the problem
<stuNNed> bigt, go through the list and see if a packages matches up or provides what you need
<Drel> I see someone reporting what seems to be the same problem with Debian here: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2004-04/1616.html
<LifesizeKenDoll> Drel: I have the same deal with mine
<Drel> LifesizeKenDoll: Any solution or are you just stuck with it?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Drel: easy fix
<shank_> did i mentiion how much i like ubuntu?
<stuNNed> Drel, have had similar prob
<Drel> LifesizeKenDoll: I'm all ears :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> Drel: all you gotta do is edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bigt> well id the cache thing and i typed sudo apt-get install libid3tag0
<LifesizeKenDoll> Drel: and tap on vga=791 to the end of the kernel params
<Gmail> i am getting a server soon and i'll like to mirror ubuntu who do i speek to?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Drel: e.g. /vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-k7 root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet splash vga=791
<Drel> LifesizeKenDoll: Sweet! I'll try that.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Gmail: I'd suggest checking the website
<LifesizeKenDoll> Drel: it should work out for you, man
<Drel> Great, I'll brb and let you know either way. ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> Drel: You gotta reboot, btw
<Drel> Hopefully this will be the last time I have to hard power down the system.
<bigt> strange says it depends but its not gonna be installed
<bigt> thats just messed up
<stuNNed> bigt, weird, libid3tag0 is installed here
<bigt> well it says its not installed here any way to get it reinstalled
<bigt> i tried sudo apt-get install libid3tag0
<stuNNed> dpkg -l|grep libid3tag
<bigt> does do anything
<bigt> doesn't
<PlaztkEyes> gnite all (thank you again, hypa7ia)
<LifesizeKenDoll> PlaztkEyes: cya later
<bigt> k here it goes
<LifesizeKenDoll> it's Temet!
<stuNNed> bigt, did you `apt-get update` first?
<PlaztkEyes> cya, LSKD
<Temet> lol LifesizeKenDoll , you're back !
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: yea, I switched to Gaim from xchat
<bigt> alright yeah that worked i had an error in what i typed
<Temet> Hum, do someone use 3ddesktop ?
<bigt> so type gnomad2 now? after i do the install?
<LifesizeKenDoll> it's just an eyecandy thing you should see once and never see again
<Temet> lol
<Temet> yes
<LifesizeKenDoll> it is
<Temet> but I like candies lol
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/3ddesktopHowto
<Temet> wow
<Temet> are you god LifesizeKenDoll ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: not God, a god, but not God
<bigt> cool can't open jukebox
<bigt> :)
<Drel> LifesizeKenDoll: Sadly, that didn't work. :(  The boot up messages now take up the whole screen (before they used about 70% of the width and height of the screen), everything else works like it did before, but the screen still goes black when I logout.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Drel: *tear*
<LifesizeKenDoll> hey, what's your resolution go up to?
<Temet> this guy is incredible
<stuNNed> bigt, only works as root user here, then had to chown me:mygroup *.* to open in rhythmbox :\
<Drel> 1024x768k, I believe.
<LifesizeKenDoll> hrm
<bigt> well tis not detecting the player
<Drel> I reconfigured x to run in 24bit color depth, if that makes a difference.
<stuNNed> bigt, `sudo -s` then `gnomad`
<Drel> (when adding the nvidia binary drivers)
<LifesizeKenDoll> if you try 771 it'd probably work
<LifesizeKenDoll> shouldn't make a difference
<bigt> bam your good
<bigt> working
<Drel> I'll try 771.  Have to run to pick up a tasty hot pizza ;), will try that later.  Thanks for the help!
<HrdwrBoB> you're
<LifesizeKenDoll> I want pizza :'(
<bigt> well i spoke to fast worked crshed and will not start haha :)
<jjh> Why wouldn't alsa recognize my sound card despite the proper modules being loaded?
<bigt> hey stunned when you hit play selected does it crash back to the shell on you with relocation error?
<stuNNed> bigt, i just use it to transfer stuff, you need to `chown you:yourgroup *.*` in the dir the audio files are
<stuNNed> bigt, haven't figured out why can only access as root, could be some udev permissions setting, not sure.
<bigt> ok well the files are on the mp3 harddrive
<bigt> not sure exactly how i would chmod it as you said
<bigt> i thought you could just play them off the player thru the comuter guess not
<stuNNed> bigt, meaning after they are transferred to local hd...the chown part..
<bigt> oh ok
<DA-MAN> ne1 have any issues with the snd-i8x0 driver?
<LifesizeKenDoll> yep
<LifesizeKenDoll> so I bought an Audigy2
<DA-MAN> it sounds like shit on my headphones, same with fc3. use to work fine with kernel 2.4 and oss
<bigt> stupid questeion don you highlight the file on the right and right click and hit transfer selected?
<stuNNed> bigt, also in /etc/hotplug/usb i have nomadjukebox and nomad.usermap but not sure what that is for :)
<DA-MAN> LifesizeKenDoll, hehe fraid i can't do that. it's a laptop
<LifesizeKenDoll> DA-MAN: oh, *tear*
<bigt> ok
<DA-MAN> yeah, a sony laptop at that
<DA-MAN> hahaha
<stuNNed> bigt, hightlight the file then click the left or right arrow
<bigt> haha it doesn't do sh*t
<bigt> it pretends to
<bigt> says value too big for defined data type
<jjh> DA-MAN: Did you ever have problems getting the sound to work at all?
<DA-MAN> nope
<DA-MAN> worked by default in 2.4 with fc1 and rhel
<lhb> morning
<DA-MAN> works now even, just cracks and sounds crappy
<bigt> stunned you still there mate?
<lhb> dpkg-reconfigure what? is going to reconfigure network settings
<icu> Has anyone tried running unreal 2004 with an ati card and fglrx?
<LifesizeKenDoll> icu: ATI makes Baby Jesus cry
<DA-MAN> hehe I thought Old Dirty Bastard changed his name from Baby Jesus already
<mercurus> greetings to all
<LifesizeKenDoll> DA-MAN: lol
<stuNNed> bigt, not really sure what's up, works here, i can send you the two files to put in /etc/hotplug/usb but don't know if that'll make a difference.
<icu> LifesizeKenDoll: Ya ya I know but i it's what I have in my laptop.
<bigt> it just says there is a problem with the size
<bigt> strange
<icu> how can I setup the kernel dri module for my radeon mobility 9000 card?
<stuNNed> bigt, tried another file?
<stuNNed> bigt, if usb support recognizes it, should be able to transfer files back and forth.
<bigt> hang on
<bigt> yeah thats what i thought
<bigt> but it doesn't
<bigt> let me log in to here
<bigt> on linux
<bigt> so i can post you what it says
<bigt> in a pm
<stuNNed> sure.
<LifesizeKenDoll> I made an automatic-porn-getter program in python
<LifesizeKenDoll> I obviously own
<Lowry> Reading http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3723 What does the ati rage support with ppc linux?
<hypa7ia> LifesizeKenDoll: there's already one for firefox
<hypa7ia> it's called magpie :-)
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia: but does it sort the porn from non-porn
<hypa7ia> that it doesnt.
<Lowry> How good is direct rendering?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Lowry: it is 3d graphics
<mercurus> Lowry: how would you have an ATI chipset on a PPC machine ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia: I call it Pornage, of the gentoo tradition
<Lowry> Apple used them in its powerbooks
<gen> and ibooks
<mercurus> Lowry: ah ... jolly good idea too
<hypa7ia> lil LifesizeKenDoll
<gen> the powermac g5 can also have a 9600ct or 9800 too
<gen> xt*
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia: my roommate bet me that I couldn't do it
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia: showed him
<hypa7ia> lol
<hypa7ia> yay python!
<LifesizeKenDoll> Python is so cool
<LifesizeKenDoll> I keep trying to convince my CS teacher to let my program in Python instead of Java
<hypa7ia> so i hear
<hypa7ia> i want to learn
<hypa7ia> i quit cs because of java :-(
<LifesizeKenDoll> Java := suck
<hypa7ia> for serious.
<LifesizeKenDoll> yea, definitely
<LifesizeKenDoll> I love python
<hypa7ia> do you have "how to think like a computer scientist"?
<hypa7ia> http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia: no I don't
<hypa7ia> it's a great book
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia: oh, I read that
<LifesizeKenDoll> hypa7ia: my bad
* hypa7ia nods
<hypa7ia> no worries :-)
<gnx> hey guys :)
<gnx> so i'm trying this ubuntu, being the gentoo whore I was
<gnx> and i really like it
<LifesizeKenDoll> gnx: I was a gentoo whore, too!
<gnx> however, i've reinstalled twice, and neither time was I asked to set my root password
<gnx> lol
<Tomcat_> #anonymousgentoowhores
<Tomcat_> :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> lol
<LifesizeKenDoll> naw
<LifesizeKenDoll> I'm not anonymous
<Pizbit> gnx: YOu use sudo
<Tomcat_> gnx: root is deactivated in Ubuntu.
<Pizbit> gnx: Surely as a gentooer you should know about skimming the faq/installion stuff?:)
<LifesizeKenDoll> although I like its configurability, I don't like to configure _everything_. And source-based pissed me off
<gnx> tried that -- it still asks me for a password
<mercurus> hmm ... which device should I feed to cdrecord ..? it is looking for a SCSI emulated drive that isn't available in kernel >= 2.6.x ... where should I direct it ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> it's your pass
<Pizbit> gnx: Your user password
<Tomcat_> gnx: It *should* ask you for a password: )
<Temet> welcome to my club gnx lol
<gnx> hrm... it worked this time
<hypa7ia> repeat after me kids
<gnx> *looks around and slowly backs out of #ubuntu*
<hypa7ia> it's not a bug, it's a feature :-)
<gnx> i understand
* hypa7ia grins
<gnx> but apparently, my fingers are really fucked up
<hypa7ia> lol
<gnx> because i was sitting here for half an hour, typing the same god-damned thing
<Lowry> later ppl
<gnx> and i reinstalled twice because of it
<gnx> heh
<Tomcat_> lol
<Tomcat_> Use a better password then. :>
<gnx> but it works now ... so i'll stfu.
<stuNNed> gnx, LOL
<gnx> <3
<HrdwrBoB> heheh
<gnx> hrm .. *clicks around ubuntu.org to find out more about debian*
<Lathiat> why would you learn abotu debian from ubuntu.org, wouldnt you learn about debian from debian.org? :)
<gnx> emerge sync is not working :X
<gnx> ;P
<hypa7ia> lol gnx
<gnx> nah, all the tools are virtually the same ;P
<gnx> package management tools*
<gnx> from what I hear..
<shank_> anybody tried ubuntu on amd64?
<Pizbit> gnx: computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic :)
<hypa7ia> emerge was modeled on apt-get after all
<stuNNed> gnx, lol
<gnx> .ew
<gnx> gui?
<gnx> fucking wow.
<hypa7ia> synaptic's just a front end for apt, gnx
<Pizbit> Heh, there's command line too, but sometimes guis are quicker and easier.
<LifesizeKenDoll> I like apt-get more
<hypa7ia> moi aussi
<gnx> so i think i am going to do this smart upgrade thing now?
<gnx> smart update*
<hypa7ia> good plan gnx
<gnx> ok .. added the deb-net mirror, got a list, checked using smart update .. and how do I actually update these packages
<gnx> the apply button is grayed out
<gnx> :X
<Pizbit> deb-net ?
<gnx> well, deb off the net, not deb off the cd, or deb-src off the net
<gnx> erm .. "repositories"
<Pizbit> The ubuntu one is already there:)
<gnx> yeah, you just have to check it
<Pizbit> Hit 'reload'
<Pizbit> Then do the smart-upgrade thing
<gnx> ok
<gnx> now it looks like it's sitting idle
<gnx> did that install all the updates too?
<Pizbit> Maybe no updates?
<Pizbit> Believe it checks for updates during the install, enabling universe wont give you updates
<Pizbit> 'cause obviously you havn't got anything from it yet :D
<hypa7ia> i'm off to bed, nite all
<gnx> closed it, reopened it, did the same, apply is all of a sudden available for use
<gnx> :)
<gnx> <3 hypa
* hypa7ia grins at gnx
<hypa7ia> best of luck!
<Lowry> Does ubuntu ppc support booting from firewire hd?
<gnx> hrm .. which of these repositories should I select?
<ajmitch> hi scandium
<scandium> ajmitch: oh :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> scandium: decided to finally get rid of gentoo then? ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> I have such a love/hate relationship with Gento
<LifesizeKenDoll> Gentoo*
<LifesizeKenDoll> currently leaning on the latter
<stuNNed> LifesizeKenDoll, same here lol
<LifesizeKenDoll> I love Ubuntu, though
<LifesizeKenDoll> it has a _great_ configuration
<LifesizeKenDoll> things just work
<scandium> ajmitch: no, I am just extending my mind :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> and it's based off of something great and stable - Debian
<nevyn> :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> although I do miss dropshadows
<LifesizeKenDoll> oh X.org 6.8, what must Debian loathe you so?
<HrdwrBoB> not really loathe
<HrdwrBoB> it's a matter of time
<nevyn> much much time.
<Lathiat> nevyn: you the nevyn i know?
<nevyn> yep.
<nevyn> I returned your book.
<jgeorgeson> whil trying to improve my ACPI support, I built a custom kernel to use a custom dsdt, there doesn't seem to be and text console display with it (not kernel boot messages, vt1-6 blank. other than that the system seems to run fine. x starts and gdm loads on vt7 like normal (didn't fix my acpi problems though)
<LifesizeKenDoll> HrdwrBoB: why won't they just move on to Sarge already?
<stuNNed> jgeorgeson, do you know if ubuntu can ship with custom dsdt's?
<kingsley> An updated graph showing which data compression utility should maximize your hardware's network transfer speed is at http://www.nas.com/~change/private/best_compressors_for_networking.2.png. Comments welcome.
<jgeorgeson> stuNNed: they could ship a kernel with the initrd patch, and during install ask what model laptop you have, and add their dsdt into the dsdt
<stuNNed> jgeorgeson, that would be especially sweet.
<HrdwrBoB> kingsley: very interesting
<jgeorgeson> i think i'll add that to bugzilla
<kingsley> HrdwrBoB: Can you elaborate on why it's interesting?
<HrdwrBoB> well my work/home connections are about 50kb/s
<HrdwrBoB> so for the most part, higher compression is better
<HrdwrBoB> but in other locations I get mucher higher, so getting the bzip2 results in longer overall time
<HrdwrBoB> even on a decent processor
<kingsley> HrdwrBoB: How fast are your home and work CPUs?
<HrdwrBoB> P4 2.8
<HrdwrBoB> XP 2800+
<kingsley> HrdwrBoB: Applying your CPU and network speeds to my chart, it looks like piping through 7za (p7zip package) at compression level 7 (grenn "x") would be worth trying.
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<jgeorgeson> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3379
<jgeorgeson> anybody here rebuild their kernel to get S4 support?
<jgeorgeson> brb
<GnuHippy> hey
<GnuHippy> anyone here?
<jgeorgeson> yeah
* GnuHippy looks at the side of his window
<GnuHippy> hey
<jgeorgeson> what's up?
<stuNNed> jgeorgeson, added my comments to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3379 not much thought atm
<jgeorgeson> saw that
<jgeorgeson> the comment, that is
<will_> hi there
<jgeorgeson> anyone have sw susp built into their kernel?
<Lathiat> i do
<jgeorgeson> Lathiat: which one one did you use (Assuming you used one of the two methods already in the linux-source package)?
<Lathiat> 2.6.8.1-orinoco-swsusp-mppe (orinoco scanning driver, mppe encryption for MS vpns and swsusp)
<Lathiat> jgeorgeson: software suspend 2 (softwaresuspend.berlios.de i think)
<Lathiat> the activately developed and sanely working one :)
<jgeorgeson> Lathiat: i'm guessing that required patching the linux-source sources?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> want my kernel?
<rushibhai> you mean the one with a billion patches?
<Lathiat> its only one patch
<Lathiat> well i have 3 patches in mine but only one of them is swsusp
<Lathiat> also ive got a debian package with the script to hibernate
<rushibhai> humm.. last time i checked there were a few.. ?
<Lathiat> i couldnt survive without it :)
<Lathiat> rushibhai: there used to be two
<Lathiat> but even then its not that bad
<jgeorgeson> no thanks, i was just curious which one people were using. i rebuilt my kernel with both the included methods, but what commands are associated with which method
<Lathiat> jgeorgeson: oh both the included ones arent really activately worked on afaik and i wouldnt recommend using them
<Lathiat> no idea how to actually use them either
<Lathiat> but swsusp2 works very well if you want to try that out
<rushibhai> i see. for me suspend works pretty much out of the box with debian kernel 2.6.8.1
<Lathiat> i couldnt live without it
<Lathiat> rushibhai: acpi suspend-to-disk or suspend-to-ram?
<rushibhai> suspend to disk..
<Lathiat> bios/acpi based suspend to disk?
<jgeorgeson> I can S3 suspend with no tweaking, but i have no display on resume. absolutely no semblance of S4 at the moment
<rushibhai> at some point i got susp. to ram to work, but it ate a lot of battery.
<Lathiat> rushibhai: heh how much battery?
<Lathiat> shouldnt use too much
<rushibhai> well, i ran out of battery after four days of continuous suspension.
<rushibhai> its an R40, lasts about 3:20 while running.
<Lathiat> well
<Lathiat> thats pretty good....
<rushibhai> :)
<Lathiat> i mean it has to keep the ram alive
<jgeorgeson> doesn't sound like a "problem" to me. seems like 4 days should have been in S4
<Lathiat> i figure its really meant to move placew
<Lathiat> go home
<Lathiat> etc
<rushibhai> right. i like susp. to disk though. takes about :45-1min but doesn't eat battery at all.
<Lathiat> yep
<rushibhai> can do it over night and stuff. less hassle than to keep it plugged in to prevent battery to cycle etc.
<Lathiat> mines pretty fast
<Lathiat> cus i tell it to flush all the caches
<Lathiat> and it only writes the ram in use
<Lathiat> in single user mode its only 30mb so its hell fast
<Lathiat> its usually ~100mb for me
<Lathiat> down to 70 if i dont have OOo open
<rushibhai> yeah swsusp2 is much faster. but i like to keep updating my kernel, so no patience to patch it every time ;)
<rushibhai> i guess after moving to ubuntu i should just patch 2.6.8.1 once and quit monkeying around.. :)
<Tsjoklat> hi all
<jgeorgeson> hello
<Tsjoklat> heya
<Witigonen> So is it normal for an, 'fsck -c /dev/hda1' check to just kind of sit there for the longest time and not report anything after the 'e2fsck 1.35 (date)' line?
<Witigonen> Or... should I be worried?  The partition is unmounted, so..
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> try using -C as well?
<Witigonen> So, 'sudo fsck -c -C /dev/hda1'?  Or should it be just /dev/hda?
<dle--> It's possible to install from the live CD, is that right?
<llamabutcher> hey guys, where can i get that 4mb installer?
<llamabutcher> i cant find a mirror anywhere
<llamabutcher> Anyone?
<Witigonen> Lathiat,'sudo fsck -c -C /dev/hda1'?  Or should it be just /dev/hda?  (in case you didn't see it)
<Lathiat> nono you want hda1
<Lathiat> -C just gives you progress
<Lathiat> so might help
<Tsjoklat> llamabutcher... have no clue
<Tsjoklat> didn't even know there is a 4mb installer
<Tsjoklat> did you try ubu's website?
<llamabutcher> yeah, cant find the ftp installer tho
<llamabutcher> i remember a 4mb one, but ill take one of any size, i just dont wanna dl cd's
<llamabutcher> ?
<Tsjoklat> I think you want to google for netinstall llamabutcher
<Tsjoklat> and ubu is only one cd
<Witigonen> Lathiat, thanks.
<Tsjoklat> not several
<llamabutcher> and it has everything?
<Tsjoklat> everythig
<corbob> is there any reason that i don't get video in totem?
<Tsjoklat> everything even
<Tsjoklat> corbob try totem-xine
<jgeorgeson> corbob: not having the right codec installed
<corbob> i tried xine but it freezes X and causes x to restart...
<Tsjoklat> llamabutcher you can even d/l the live cd to try it out before deciding you want ubu on your box
<corbob> jgeorgeson, for avi, mpg, wmv...
<Tsjoklat> corbob.... totem-xine works for me with .avi without crashing
<corbob> xine itself crashes for me, hopefully it's the gui;)
<jgeorgeson> corbob: works for me too. i added the marillat repo and installed w32codecs
<Tsjoklat> you installed xine? not libxine?
<jgeorgeson> xine is just the backend library,
<corbob> jgeorgeson, marillat repo?
<Tsjoklat> xine is gui
<Tsjoklat> yes corbob
<jgeorgeson> corbob: google "marillat apt repo"
<Lathiat> jgeorgeson: or apt-get.org is good too
<jgeorgeson> Lathiat: yeah, that would be quicker
<dle--> It's possible to install from the live CD, is that right?
* Lathiat doubts it but has no idea
<Tsjoklat> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<jgeorgeson> dle: i don't think i've heard anything about that
* corbob was going to install FC3, but alas i have 7 coasters because of it
<Tsjoklat> stable
<Tsjoklat> main
<jgeorgeson> Tsjoklat: why not testing or unstable?:
<Tsjoklat> don't ask me
<Tsjoklat> that's what's on the ubu wiki page
<Tsjoklat> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Tsjoklat> I don't use marillat
<Tsjoklat> no need for luckily
<Tsjoklat> if I did, I would build it from cvs
<jgeorgeson> hm, the unsupported formats faq entry says to use testing
* corbob thinks the government is screwed
<Tsjoklat> I just copied/paste what's on that site
<Tsjoklat> if you feel happy with testing.. go for it :)
<Tsjoklat> hey mercurus
<corbob> is it a good thing when a bus driver is charged for DUI...
<Lathiat> dui?
<Lathiat> oh influence
<Lathiat> heh
<corbob> Driving Under INfluence...
<Lathiat> anyone know where to get the bittorrents of enterprise
<Lathiat> ah crap
<Lathiat> ignore than and dont kill me :P
<bob2> grr
<Lathiat> *that
<corbob> well vlc works for the video...
<corbob> but i can't get it to work with alsa:(
<corbob> well killing esd works:)
<stuNNed> is this normal? MPlayer was compiled WITHOUT GUI support.  ..with mplayer-custom .deb?
<Amaranth> how could a tar be 11MB but not have any files in it?
<bob2> Amaranth: are you sure it doesn't?
<bob2> stuNNed: mplayer gui support is shit
<stuNNed> bob2, imho i agree :)
<stuNNed> bob2, but it still puts a .desktop file under Applications
<Amaranth> note to self: don't open 11MB tar files in vim
<bob2> Amaranth: tar -tf foo.tar
<bob2> stuNNed: ok
<Amaranth> bob2: It has something in it but file-roller and tar xvf are coming up with nothing.
<Amaranth> Ok, I'll try that.
<bob2> are you sure it's a tarball?
<Amaranth> bob2: That did nothing.
<bob2> what does "file" say?
<Amaranth> bob2: Pretty sure.
<Amaranth> Unless I zipped up my Windows fonts and uploaded them with a .tar extension. :P
<bob2> check what file says
<Amaranth> what the file says where?
<bob2> the "file" command.
<Amaranth> it says "data"
<Amaranth> ah well
* Amaranth deletes
<Amaranth> it was just fonts
<corbob> ah crap no wonder it doesn't work
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how to confiugure the scanner ?
<nevyn> Ah you use SANE.. Scanner Access Now Easy :)
<Witigonen> So, XMMS is refusing to keep my settings when I close it.
<Witigonen> All of my plugins revert to their default settings and turn off and it also reverts back to the default skin.
<Witigonen> Any ideas?
<bob2> xmms is buggy in many ways
<bob2> is it closing or crashing?
<Witigonen> bob2, I've been assuming that I've been closing it.  It could be crashing when I tell it to close, though, let me see via terminal.
<Witigonen> ...that's bizarre, it kept the skin this time.
<mrjive> hi *
<Witigonen> Maybe it's just when I reboot...
<corbob> Witigonen, it might be that you can't write to the config files...
<Witigonen> Or, maybe it's just when I load it via the menu.
<bob2> that would be even weirder
<bob2> is your disk full?
<Witigonen> df reports only 89% use.
<corbob> does ubuntu support ntfs partitions?
<corbob> or do you have to compile that into the kernel on your own...
<nevyn> corbob: it supports reading them but not writing to them most probably.
<bob2> corbob: it supports reading from them
<bob2> linux doesn't support (usefully) writing to them yet
<nevyn> bob2: there's an ndis style hack but it's not distributable.
<bob2> captive-ntfs, yeah
<nevyn> yeah.
<corbob> bob2, under gentoo and a beta version of 2.6 i was able to read and write ntfs without a hitch
<bob2> it's one of those things I can't actually belive works
<bob2> corbob: hahaha
<bob2> corbob: they probably include captive-ntfs
<Witigonen> corbob, it's doable, it's just very, very, very risky and you can lose all your data.
<corbob> it was the vanilla source tree
<nevyn> corbob: did you config the kernel?
<corbob> yeah
<Witigonen> Question:  I'm doing an 'fsck.ext3 -c -C pd /dev/hda1' and it's throwing out a LOT of bad blocks.  Now, it's going to make it so that data is not written to those blocks and I can use my drive without a hitch, right?
<corbob> i compiled ntfs support into the kernel
<bob2> well, it wasn't the vanilla source tree, since linux doesn't support that yet
<nevyn> corbob: you turned on the option "EXPERIMENTAL DANGEROUS NTFS write support"
<corbob> it didn't say expirimental or dangerous
<nevyn> bob2: I think it's there just marked hell dangerous..
<bob2> I'm almost certain it only supports modifying the contents of files without resizing them
<bob2> like 99.9%
<corbob> oh well i don't need write access
<corbob> under windows i have read access to my 2 ext3 partitions, and under ubuntu i would like read access to my ntfs partition
<Amaranth> corbob: So mount it.
<bob2> that's easy
<bob2> mount -t ntfs -o umask=002 /dev/whatever /mnt/
<mercurus> greetings all and Tsjoklat
<Amaranth> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxX /mnt/windows
<Amaranth> or something like that
<Amaranth> oh
<Tsjoklat> :)
<mercurus> hmm ... GNOME needs an audio CD burning solution
<Amaranth> mercurus: It has several.
<mjr> mercurus, yes, it does. It's going to be rhythmbox.
<mercurus> Amaranth: not graphical ones ... that I can find
<Amaranth> mercurus: Pigeon CD Recorder, RhythmBox CVS, Nautilus, and one other I can't remember the name of.
<Amaranth> mercurus: And of course you can always use k3b from KDE.
<mercurus> Pigeon .. hmm ... didn't come across that one ... I look forward to Rhythmbox ... and Nautilus doesn't burn in CDR format, does it ?
<Tsjoklat> I'll burn from winhole for now if nautilus doesn't do it
<Tsjoklat> k3b: too much hassle
<Witigonen> So, after a badblocks check, data won't be written to the blocks determined to be bad,  yes?
<Amaranth> I dunno if Nautilus does Audio CD, actually.
<mercurus> Amaranth: it'll burn them as data, but not audio :(
<Amaranth> Witigonen: I should hope not.
<Amaranth> Pigeon looks nice, I have it installed now.
<mercurus> Amaranth: universe ?
<Amaranth> I think it automatically makes the disc a data/audio disc though.
<Amaranth> mercurus: Source.
<corbob> bob2, what does umask=002 mean?
<Treenaks> Nautilus does not create audio CDs.. yet..
<Amaranth> corbob: Read only, iirc.
<mercurus> Amaranth: ah :)
<bob2> corbob: everyone can read it, man mount
<corbob> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,user         0       2
<corbob> is that what i want to put in fstab?
<bob2> no
<bob2> well, it depends what you want to do
<mjr> hmh, at least nautilus-cd-recorder has this in changelog for 0.6.2: "Support disc-at-once for audio cds
<corbob> read it...
<bob2> corbob: for everyone to read it?
<corbob> yeah...
<Tsjoklat> scary
<bob2> then instead of ro,user use umask=002
<corbob> i only have 3 users on here, one is my regular user, one is my vncluser, and the other was a test user for a friend
<Tsjoklat> you should never do that with systemfiles
<corbob> Tsjoklat, it's windows, it does it to itself
<mercurus> Amaranth: is Pigeon released by GNOME or independently ?
<Tsjoklat> I have my windows part split in two
<Tsjoklat> ntfs for system and fat for the read/write part
<Tsjoklat> I think it is much safer that way
<corbob> i only need to be able to access it to transfer files to be worked on
<corbob> then i tranfer them back if i need them in windows;)
<mercurus> Tsjoklat: also means you can share files on a data or backup partition between the two operating systems, and means if one partition is inaccessible, the other might still be available
<corbob> which reminds me i should setup a start up script to mount my ext3 partitions
<Tsjoklat> yes... I just shield off the system part... the rest of windows is available
<mercurus> corbob: just put them in /etc/fstab
<Witigonen> corbob, what I did, what I recommend, is having a very small fat partition to transfer files between the two operating systems, since both can write to fat.
<corbob> next time i decide to nuke windows i plan a low-level format, and hopefully installing either a cd-rom or second hard drive
<corbob> that way i don't stress the cd-rw drive so much
<bigtony> is there something special that has to be done to make ubuntu recognize .mp3s?
<crimsun> bigtony: enable universe and add gstreamer0.8-mad
<crimsun> bigtony: it's a faq :-)
<Witigonen> bigtony, either install xmms or gstreamer-0.8mad (or something like that).  The wiki has the topic on it, under restricted formats.
<bigtony> ok sorry
<Witigonen> Yeah, listen to crimsun.
<bigtony> and thanks
<corbob> i tried to enable ripping to mp3, but i prefer ogg:)
<Witigonen> There any way to modify what each mouse button does in gnome like in kde?
<Amaranth> mercurus: I believe its own gnome.org and sourceforge
<Amaranth> mercurus: I doubt that helps though. :P
<Amaranth> s/own/on/
<crimsun> Witigonen: you can switch the mouse buttons easily. Are you looking to customize beyond that?
<corbob> i should setup my multimedia keys, seeing as i shelled out a ton of money for this keyboard
<Witigonen> crimsun, yeah.  I'd like my middle mouse button to do something and also the fourth/fifth mouse buttons to emulate the middle-button.
<bigtony> ok i did as you said crimsun, do i need to reboot or something cause when i open music play and go to the dir that the files are in according to gnomad2  they are not displayed
<Tsjoklat> One day behind my desk... I get a phone call... a friend has a problem... what is the problem I said? he said I want to remove a file... okay what did you do? he said: I typed remove file.... I had visions of Harry Potter and a magical wand
<Witigonen> Wait, bigtony, they're not being displayed?
<mercurus> Amaranth: do you use totem-xine or totem-gstreamer ?
<bigtony> yeah i just looked in fileviewer and they hav ea lock on them
<corbob> vlc!!!
<Tsjoklat> wrong window excuse moi
<Amaranth> mercurus: totem-gstreamer
<Tsjoklat> try totem-xine?
<Witigonen> bigtony, try chmodding them.
<Amaranth> Why?
<mercurus> Amaranth: hmm ... I've never had any luck with it ... however totem-xine works nicely
<Tsjoklat> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Tsjoklat> works for me too
<Tsjoklat> like a charm
<Amaranth> I have gstreamer-plugins installed, the only thing I haven't been able to plat is wmv3
<bigtony> unfortunately i'm on day 1 of linux :) so how would i do that if you pardon my ignorance
<mercurus> I'm installing the dev package for libgstreamer in the hope that pigeon will compile happily without the binary
<Witigonen> Man, this fsck.ext3 is STILL finding bad blocks on my drive.
<corbob> Amaranth, if you ever get wmv3 files to work would you mind emailing me at knoxie@telus.net and let me know how to do it, then maybe i can nuke windows for good;)
<corbob> err can you at least get them to play...
<Witigonen> corbob, does vlc play them?
<corbob> yes and no
<GnuHippy> w32codecs corbob
<corbob> i can get it to play them, but i don't have any video
<GnuHippy> get that
<corbob> just sound
<Witigonen> How strange.
<corbob> of course if you start vlc from a terminal it's quite enlightening
<corbob> you get a ton of assertion messages
<bob2> just use mplayer
<bigtony> witi: you mind telling me the chmod command to use ?
<bob2> yes, the devs are idiots, but it works most of the time
<corbob> GnuHippy, where do i get w32codecs from?
<GnuHippy> sec
<Tsjoklat> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Tsjoklat> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<mercurus> Amaranth: are you on warty or hoary ? or using the CVS version of Pigeon ? I've installed totem-gstreamer and the dev packages ... yet it appears to be searching for gstreamer-0.7 ... and Ubuntu has 0.8 ... suggestions ?
<Witigonen> bigtony, 'sudo chmod +R 777 /directory'.  I think.  sudo to get root permissions, chmod to change the permissions, +R so that it's recursive and changes subdirectories as well, 777 to give full permissions to everyone, and the directory that you want to start.
<bob2> it'd be cool if people got into the habit of reading the wiki before popping on IRC
<Amaranth> mercurus: i'm on warty
<GnuHippy> add this line corbob to you sources.list
<GnuHippy> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<Amaranth> mercurus: I can't remember what package I installed to make it work, I know I had to install about 5 of them along the way
<mercurus> Amaranth: ok, i'll keep digging
<corbob> bob2, what about those of us that live on irc?
<Amaranth> ack
<bigtony> thank you is there a place other than a google search where i can learn the basic commands for this thing?
<Amaranth> my gnome-panel is frozen
<bob2> corbob: then read the wiki before asking
<Witigonen> Anybody have any idea how quickly Firefox 1.0 will replace the .9.3 that Ubuntu has?
<bob2> being on IRC is not an excuse to be lazy
<GnuHippy> Witigonen it will in hoary
<mjr> Witigonen, I'd guess in Hoary
<bob2> Witigonen: 1.0 will never go in warty, 1.0pr is in hoary already
<GnuHippy> infact 1.0 -rc1 is in hoary now
<GnuHippy> I am using it as we speak
<Witigonen> bigtony, I usually use gogole or 'man command', you get a LOT of information from man pages.  There are also these card things that you can buy with lots of information about all the basic commands.  But your man pages and google is your best bet.
<Amaranth> gnome-panel is eating 88% CPU!
<Tsjoklat> hey Ruffian
<GnuHippy> it is lying to you Amaranth
<Witigonen> Alright, thanks, GnuHippy, mjr, and bob2.
<bigtony> ok thank you thats the man <whatever> correct?
<RuffianSoldier> "Have you heard of that new Distro Ubuntu?  Its sooooooooo stupid! theres no root, and you cant apg-get! BOY EM I MISSINFORMED!"
<bob2> Amaranth: you should totally complain on IRC instead of filing a bug
<Witigonen> bigtony, correct.
<Amaranth> bob2: heh, i just killed it
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: please try to stay at least a little on-topic
<GnuHippy> sudo is more secure
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, Get off my case =)  The topic is Ubuntu
<Amaranth> bob2: I doubt its reproducable.
<GnuHippy> bob2 is a script or something he is always telling everybody the rules
<Amaranth> bob2: I can't reproduce just now, doing the same things.
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: your random thoughts about sudo and "poop" aren't really on-topic
<GnuHippy> like a bot
<bigtony> geeze what am i don't wrong i typed cd ~ to go back to the main root then i typed sudo chmod +r 777 /torrents  and it says no directory found
<bob2> GnuHippy: yeah, and I never give useulf help to anyone
<bigtony> but if i type cd /torrents i can go to the dir
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, I was making fun the Ubuntu Bashers
<GnuHippy> I wasn't saying that bob
<GnuHippy> calm down
<bob2> I'm quite calm
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, therefore, they are not my thoughts
<Treenaks> bigtony: either chmod +r it, or chmod 0777 it, not both -- and chmod 755 it, not 777(!)
<GnuHippy> humor is good
* Amaranth bows to bob2
<Amaranth> He helps everyone in both #ubuntu and #debian
* GnuHippy shines bob2's shoes
<Witigonen> bigtony, ~ is your home directory, not the root directory of the drive.  When you told it to chmod /torrents, then you are chmodding /torrents, not ~/torrents.  Try 'sudo chmod +R 0777 torrents' from ~.
<Witigonen> bigtony, make sure you use a capital R, unix is case sensitive :)
<corbob> sudo bash!!!
<Witigonen> R is not the same as r, in other words.
<Treenaks> Witigonen: NEVER chmod 777!
<Treenaks> Witigonen: really.. it lets other people write
<Amaranth> Witigonen: Unless you're using rm, then it is. :P
<Mithrandir> Witigonen: Linux is case sensitive, so R is different from r, yes.
<maxo> Anyone had experience getting Linksys wireless cards to work w/ debian?
<corbob> chmod +R 777 / is fun;)
<corbob> it's also painful when root can't log in anymore
<bigtony> you said 755  and now 777?
<bigtony> is it 755?
<Treenaks> bigtony: yes, 755 = "rwxr-xr-x"
<bob2> k/win35
<Treenaks> bigtony: http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html
<mercurus> Amaranth: ah ... there's an old 0.6 package available - that fixed it
<mercurus> well, satisfied configure anyway :)
<RuffianSoldier> So many distros, so little hard drive space
<bigtony> root@bigtony:~ # sudo chmod +R 0755 torrents
<bigtony> chmod: invalid mode string: `+R'
<bigtony> root@bigtony:~ #
<bob2> -r.
<RuffianSoldier> shouldnt that be a -R?
<bob2> but be very very careful
<Treenaks> bigtony: yes, it's either -R (recursive) or a+R (make all files that already have one "read" bit readable by all)
<Witigonen> bigtony, sorry, -R, my mistake.
<Treenaks> bigtony: read http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html first
<bigtony> ok thanks
<bigtony> going there now
<ondrej> why is wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive immutable?
<mercurus> Amaranth: it is quite young isn't it ... crashed out :x but it looks like a bloody good start
<mercurus> I'll file any bugs I find
<bob2> ondrej: the old wiki is frozen
<bob2> ondrej: and letting random idiots add archive mirros seems like a bad idea
<mercurus> Amaranth: it doesn't seem to have a wav converter or similar ... have you burned non-wavs to CD ?
<mercurus> *audio CD
<bigtony> ok i typed chmode -r torrents
<ondrej> bob2: yeah, but since I am not an random idiot I need to change my mirror location a bit (from ftp://archive.ubuntu.cz/cdimage/ to ftp://archive.ubuntu.cz/releases/)
<Amaranth> mercurus: it supports everything gstreamer does
<bob2> ondrej: is it editable in the new wiki?
<bob2> ondrej: that or email elmo
<Amaranth> mercurus: thats why it uses gstreamer
<ondrej> bob2: where's new wiki?
<mercurus> Amaranth: ah ... ok, I'll have to mess around with gstreamer ... which has always crashed out on me the first time I opened it :x
<bigtony> haha still with a lock dang it let me go read some more
<bob2> ubuntu/wiki/
<Amaranth> mercurus: just make sure you have universe and apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
<Amaranth> mercurus: after that it pretty much supports everything you will probably ever use
<mercurus> Amaranth: will it pickup the w32 codecs I installed ? or is additional tweaking required ?
<bigtony> when i try that chmod -r 0755 torrents it says 0755 is not a directory
<mjr> gstreamer doesn't support w32codecs
<mjr> so yes, it will require tweaking; you'll need to code your own gstreamer-w32-plugin :)
<mercurus> hmm ... it is possible to have totem-xine and gstreamer (NOT totem-gstreamer) installed ?
<mjr> yes, it is
<corbob> just not totem-gstreamer...
<mercurus> hmm ... that's how I'll have to go ... I need to be able to listen to recorded lectures, that are supplied in WMV :(
<Amaranth> So hoary will use GNOME 2.10, right?
<corbob> so when one upgrades to hoary...
<bob2> Amaranth: yes
<mjr> Amaranth, that's the idea
<bob2> just use mpolayer, you could have had all this working by now
<corbob> will the launchers be updated...
<Amaranth> Yeah, that was the whole point of the 6 month release schedule, wasn't it?
<mercurus> bob2: but I already have a tonne of multimedia applications installed ... why one more ?
<mjr> mercurus, bugger. Stuff like that _really_ should be in an open format like vorbis (or for lectures, maybe speex)
<bob2> corbob: the menu? yes.
<bob2> Amaranth: it's synced with gnome's releases, yes
<corbob> but not if you upgrade everything from synaptic...
<bob2> mercurus: it's billion times less fucking around than you've already done
<mercurus> mjr: my thoughts exactly, and I've whinged to them about it ... and they said it was part of their strategic plan ... for 2008.
<mjr> mercurus, whee
<bob2> corbob: your question makes no sense
<corbob> the evolution launcher on the top panel...
<mercurus> bob2: true ... but I'd rather use the Ubuntu \ GNOME supplied apps ...
<bob2> corbob: it's broken in hoary now, yes
<bob2> corbob: since you're using hoary, you surely know how to look it up in the BTS and how to fix it, right?
<corbob> but when hoary is released it will be fixed...
<corbob> BTS?
<bob2> well, there you go
<corbob> i just changed it to launch evolution instead of evolution2.0
<bob2> don't use hoary unless you at least know how to look up bug reports
<corbob> oh Bug Tracking System
<corbob> :P
<bob2> yes, it will be fixed before hoary
<bob2> it will probably be fixed in the next upload
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, how can I set apt-get/syaptic to use both debian repositories and universe?
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: I'm not going to tell you how to do that
<corbob> in order to update the menu do i need to log out and back in?
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, why? is it illegal? or just long?  how about this, can it be done?  or is this just a dumb question.....
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: yes, it can be done.  no, it's not illegal or hard to explain.
<Tsjoklat> I think the latter Ruffian
<bob2> but you will break your machine, and I'm almost certain you won't be able to fix it
<Amaranth> RuffianSoldier: I was doing that, it sucks.
<RuffianSoldier> Amaranth, why?
<RuffianSoldier> aaah, bob2 explained
<Amaranth> RuffianSoldier: You end up with packages needing certain version of things that won't install unless you force them.
<Amaranth> And sometimes forcing the install of that version breaks a bunch of other things.
<RuffianSoldier> Ya, Ubuntu repositories are just as good as Debian
<bob2> forcing dependencies is not a good idea
<scandium> corbob: yes, unless you have famd running
* Amaranth remembers seeing half his system marked to be uninstalled with apt while trying to mix things
<corbob> [00000271]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'.
<corbob> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<corbob> bleh
<RuffianSoldier> sleepy time!
<corbob> lets see if xine works with w32codecs
<corbob> i still have totem-gstreamer installed...
<RuffianSoldier> apt-get install -t testing Ruffians-Brain
<corbob> or it says it is, but synaptic supposedly uninstalled it to install totem-xine
<bigtony> aww i figured it out linux is case sensitive i had a -r instead of -R
<bob2> yeah
<Amaranth> polypaudio can replace esound and just jack as a backend?
<bob2> everything is case-sensitive in unix
<Amaranth> I'm in love.
<corbob> bigtony, i think everyone gave up on telling you that after you made the mistake even after they repeatedly told you
<bigtony> yeah i'm sorry
<bigtony> tired 3am ;)
<corbob> if i disappear blame xine;)
<bigtony> still has the lock on it though but oh well thanks again
<corbob> brb
<mpatton> hello all...new to this distrib, but been out of linux for awhile
<mpatton> does anyone know why i receive this message when trying to setup a python program:
<mpatton> mpatton@xenin:~/ABC-Linux-V.2.4.3 $ python setupabc.py
<mpatton> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mpatton>   File "setupabc.py", line 2, in ?
<mpatton>     from distutils.core import setup
<mpatton> ImportError: No module named distutils.core
<Amaranth> mpatton: yep, let me see if i remember the solution
<bob2> install python-dev
<Amaranth> There you do.
<mpatton> too few arguements
<Amaranth> hmm?
<bob2> yes, you need to apply some common sense, too
<Amaranth> apt-get install python-dev
<bigtony> later on guys sorry to be a pest thanks again for the help i got it
<bob2> install was averb, not a command
<mpatton> excellent..one more quick Q, i dont remember setting a root pw
<bob2> yes, you forgot to read the FAQ
<Amaranth> mpatton: Yeah, you don't
<bob2> which is the first item in the topic
<Amaranth> mpatton: sudo
<bob2> which explains how everything uses sudo
<Amaranth> bob2: Some things can't use sudo. Crossover Office, for one.
<Tsjoklat> pitti :)
<bob2> Amaranth: why can't it use sudo?
<bob2> why does it even need root?
<pitti> Moring Tsjoklat, morning world
<Amaranth> bob2: Doesn't need root if you want it installed for just you
<bob2> Amaranth: you can't install it with sudo?
<corbob> sudo bash then;)
<mpatton> interesting..so no root access
<Amaranth> But if you try to sudo install it it says $HOME needs to be owned by you or something and that you should login as root or use su instead of sudo.
<mpatton> well im off to read the faq...i appreciate the assistance :)
<corbob> Amaranth, sudo bash would probably work...
<bob2> Amaranth: that sounds like a bug in crossover
<Amaranth> mpatton: If you really want it run sudo passwd and set a root password.
<bob2> someone who has bought it should file a bug
* Amaranth goes to file a bug
<Amaranth> wait, why?
<Amaranth> They know about it, the message that pops up is a part of the installer.
<Amaranth> It isn't an error they don't deal with or anything.
<bob2> ?
<bob2> of course they can
<bob2> it's installing to /usr/local, it doesn't need to care if $HOME is even set
* draconian is away: Find me in the shadows
<bob2> draconian: please turn that off
<draconian> sorry
<bob2> thanks
<draconian> np
<corbob> yay totem-xine works:)
<corbob> but it's not in the menu:(
<corbob> neither is vlc
<arthur> hi there, anybody who recently upgraded to whoary can help?
<bob2> it's "hoary"
<arthur> :-)
<arthur> bob2 can you?
<corbob> whoary eh, spend a little too much time with hookers eh...
<bob2> arthur: you haven't asked a question yet
<Amaranth> So, will I ever be able to get something like gaim 1.0.2 from apt with warty?
<arthur> firefox has stopped working
<Amaranth> Maybe from universe or something?
<arthur> everything else is fine
<bob2> Amaranth: no
<Amaranth> bob2: Wow, that kinda sucks.
<arthur> I am getting strange message like "acces key.. something
<bob2> Amaranth: no
<Amaranth> I suppose I could just make a deb on my own.
<Amaranth> Then give it to others who want it.
<bob2> Amaranth: the point of a "stable" release is that it doesn't change
<bob2> if you want constant change, use hoary
<arthur> the X server is great
<Amaranth> bob2: Debian stable changes.
<bob2> arthur: have you restarted it since working?
<bob2> er, since upgrading
<arthur> just this morning
<bob2> Amaranth: only for critical bugs and security fixes
<arthur> :-)
<bob2> Amaranth: the exact same policy ubuntu is using
<bob2> Amaranth: so you have?
<corbob> Amaranth, the only updates to warty will be for security fixes and other critical bugs;)
<arthur> bob2 answer is yes
<Gmail> anyone not used this: http://services.google.com/marketing/links/au-oa-inter/ please use it and put $50 werth of ads up for ubuntulinux.org HeHe
<Amaranth> bob2: GAIM 1.0.2 fixes security issues.
<bob2> Gmail: please stop it
<bob2> Amaranth: then the fixes will be backported to the version in hoary
<arthur> it seems to work fine with this only exception
<arthur> have tried to reinstall firefox but didn't change one thing
<Amaranth> bob2: Ok, thats all I needed to know.
<bob2> arthur: please file a bug
<arthur> bob2 to bugzilla?
<bob2> arthur: yes
<mpatton> is eyedling ok here?
<arthur> It looks like it's a script preventing it from starting
<corbob> mpatton, i hope so
<arthur> bob2 I had adblock installed
<corbob> there's 264 people in here, if they were all talking at the same time it'd be utter chaos;)
* chemaja takes a deep breath and installs GnuCash
<arthur> bob2 anyway I'll give it a try
<corbob> arthur, is the version of adblock you were using compatable with 1.0 PR1?
<chemaja> good luck with the GNOME 2 port, GnuCash developers!
<arthur> corbob I whish I new :-(
<pitti> jdub: I noticed that we now have gamin instead of FAM. Congrats! But does our kernel already support inotify?
<chemaja> ugh, 40MB of GNOME 1.x deps...
<corbob> i thought firefox automatically checked that sort of thing
<corbob> at least it did on windows
<arthur> It actually does
<Amaranth> chemaja: Whatever needs that should be shot.
<chemaja> Amaranth: GnuCash.
<arthur> still using windows? ;-)
<corbob> arthur, only for games now
<Amaranth> corbob: The linux version does those checks too.
<arthur> :-)
<chemaja> Amaranth: but i'm all ears for a better software package for personal finances
<Amaranth> chemaja: I don't know of any.
<Amaranth> chemaja: I use a pen and a notebook. :P
<corbob> i no longer need it for videos which i formerly needed it for
<arthur> anybody else any idea for this firefox thing?
<corbob> i also use windows on my laptop, cause i can't seem to get anything else to work:(
<chemaja> Amaranth: but i'm lazy goddamnit.
<chemaja> :)
<arthur> "allowpopups.accessey"
<arthur> this is the message
<bob2> that sounds like a problem with adblock
<arthur> cordob I had warty on my laptop just fine
<bob2> you know extensions need to be updated for each new firefox release, right?
<arthur> laptop PC :-)
<Kal_Zakath_> hi
<arthur> bob2 point is firefox doesnt start anymore
<Kal_Zakath_> could someone give me a stock install XF86Config-4 file ???
<Kal_Zakath_> I can't recreate a new one with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<arthur> and yes I know
<corbob> arthur, if you can get it on my laptop i will pay you good money
<Kal_Zakath_> I gives me an error (in debug mode) telling me that dpkg won't update configuration file because it has been customized
<corbob> but you have to use the tools i have
<b_e_n_z> Kal_Zakath_, X --configure
<corbob> that is an external cd-rom drive, and a pcmcia ethernet adapter
<arthur> cordob are you willing to send it to Italy?
<Kal_Zakath_> b_e_n_z ?
<arthur> I do it free of charge :0)
<corbob> if there was a boot disk i could possibly get it to work
<arthur> there is
<corbob> so i use ssh and vnc to my desktop;)
<b_e_n_z> Kal_Zakath_, i meant xf86config
<arthur> have you tried life?
<corbob> that's why i have my vncluser user on here;)
<chemaja> oh god DAMN it's ugly.
<corbob> life?
<bob2> arthur: yes, remove the extension and try again
<arthur> life CD I mean
<bob2> Kal_Zakath_: read the file
<corbob> i can install RH7.3 on there, but that's it
<corbob> arthur, it can't boot from cd
<arthur> bob2 where is the extension?
<bob2> arthur: no idea
<arthur> cordob you must change BIOS
<corbob> arthur, it has the most up to date bios
<arthur> bob2 thta's bad news
<corbob> it is an external cd
<arthur> cordob you have to tell it from where to boot
<corbob> it's a parallel port cd-rom, and to get it to work in anything i need drivers
<arthur> can't you specify the boot sequence?
<corbob> that only seem to exist for the 7.x series of red hat
<corbob> yeah i can choose either floppy or hard drive first
<arthur> cordob sounds like you are out of luck owever, boot floppy should do
<arthur> cordob than you try boot floppy with sitable grub loader
<jocce> a
<arthur> cordob just a guess
<corbob> i may try a debian network install
<Kal_Zakath__> nobody can give ma a stock XF86Config file then ???
<arthur> cordob sounds you want to go the difficult way
<corbob> then i could possibly replace my source.list file to one for ubuntu;)
<bob2> Kal_Zakath__: please just do what I said
<arthur> yes that's a possibility
<bob2> since it explains EXACTLY what to do
<Kal_Zakath__> do what ? didn't see it
<bob2> you can PXE boot ubuntu
<bob2> 18:55:56           bob2 | Kal_Zakath_: read the file
<corbob> does xine discard late video frames?
<Kal_Zakath__> ???
<Kal_Zakath__> bob2 : it's file generated by fglrxconfig
<bob2> Kal_Zakath__: you don't know how to view text files?
<Kal_Zakath__> so it dosn't say anything
<bob2> then you fucked up
<Kal_Zakath__> my god...
<arthur> does anybody know in which directory firefox puts extensions?
<bob2> don't do that again
<bob2> sudo dpkg -P xserber-xfree86 ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<bob2> er, xserver-xfree86
<Kal_Zakath__> it's somewhat amazing that I have to re-install xserver-xfree86 only because of one config file o_O
<bob2> why don't you just restore the backup?
<corbob> what time is firefox 1.0 being released?
<shaver> 1AM pacific
<shaver> watch the web site
<bob2> corbob: www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/
<Kal_Zakath__> what backup ?
<corbob> shaver, it's late then
<bob2> Kal_Zakath__: oh, what a surprise
<bob2> Kal_Zakath__: in future, don't randomly destroy config files
<shaver> mmm
<Kal_Zakath__> this fglrxconfig shit overwrited my config file without asking
<shaver> corbob: my mirror shows it
<shaver> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0/linux-i686/
<shaver> (I think I'm getting sunsite)
<bob2> Kal_Zakath__: then file a bug with ati
<bob2> Kal_Zakath__: and there is areason firegl is not supported by ubuntu ;)
<Kal_Zakath__> well...
<corbob> shaver, the website doesn't show it:P
<corbob> that's what i'm going by
<shaver> the website is on an odd refresh mechanism
<Kal_Zakath__> It's seems that you take me as an idiot, so I'll try not to come here too often, don't want a heart atack because I'm getting nervous
<bob2> I'm not taking you as an idiot
<bob2> but firegl isn't supported on ubuntu, and it's really shitty that it deletes config files withotu asking
<Treenaks> bob2: still, it isn't Kal_Zakath__'s fault if he didn't know that
<b_e_n_z> Kal_Zakath__, can't you just re-create one... X -configure or xf86config
<Treenaks> bob2: stop acting so #debian-ish
<shaver> web site updated
<Kal_Zakath__> b_e_n_z : cool
* corbob wonders when it hits hoary repositories
<Kal_Zakath__> X --configure didn't work but xf86config is ok
<b_e_n_z> Kal_Zakath__, it's X -configure
<corbob> not that there'd be much difference between 1.0 PR1 and 1.0
<Treenaks> Kal_Zakath__: your X config is gone? run "dexconf" once..
<Kal_Zakath__> thanks m8, YOU are helpful :)
<Kal_Zakath__> Treenaks : it seems not to be included with ubunutu
<shaver> there are quite a few differences between PR and 1.0
<shaver> > 250 bug fixes, I think
<Tsjoklat> don't worry Kal.. plenty of ppl that will try to help you out
<Kal_Zakath__> Treenaks : heeu
<Treenaks> Kal_Zakath__: is /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 still there, or is it really gone?
<Kal_Zakath__> It works too Treenaks, thanks :)
<bob2> you'll note that I gave the exact command to restore it
<Treenaks> Kal_Zakath__: it works? OK then :)
<bob2> and I apologise for underestimating the crapness of firegl.
<Tsjoklat> hurah!
<Kal_Zakath__> bob2 : wich command ? didn't saw it
<Tsjoklat> ah well you can always tell him to file a bug report bob2.. it's usually your standard answer
<bob2> 19:01:21           bob2 | sudo dpkg -P xserber-xfree86 ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<bob2> 19:01:29           bob2 | er, xserver-xfree86
<Kal_Zakath__> lol
<bob2> Tsjoklat: ?
<chemaja> it would be cool if there was a command with the functionality of top, that showed ALL processes in a pager window (ie. features like dynamic sorting on columns)
<bob2> if something is broken, file a bug
<bob2> whinging on IRC does not get things fixed
<bob2> if you want hoary to be awesome, you have to help by filing bugs
<Kal_Zakath__> reinstalling, seems not to be the right solution to me just to rewrite a config file
<Tsjoklat> I doubt ppl are whining.. they are at a lost and desperatly trying to find help
<Treenaks> bob2: no, but asking for a solution on IRC WILL get you a workaround most of the time
<bob2> Kal_Zakath__: you're misunderstanding what reinstalling is
<Tsjoklat> and how would you know if it is not just you but a general problem if you don't 'whine'
<bob2> Kal_Zakath__: you could just as easily install it over the top with --force-confmiss
<Kal_Zakath__> well, nevermind, I have a correct config file now
<Treenaks> bob2: no, because X generates its config file
<bob2> Treenaks: yes, but the other side of the coin is helping people in the future by filin g a bug so it can be fixed
<Treenaks> bob2: you need to do some magic for get dpkg-reconfigure to regenerate the config file
<Kal_Zakath__> so I test the config file now
<Tsjoklat> in order for ppl to file a bug report they have to find out first that it is a general problem
<Tsjoklat> besides.. the 'whining' on irc has made it that a lot of bug reports were filed.. by the developers that sit in this channel
<bob2> Treenaks: ah, I did not know that
<bob2> Tsjoklat: none of the developers regularily answer questions in here
<Treenaks> bob2: look at the comments at the top of XF86Config-4, it explains how to get the auto-recreation to work again
<bob2> users filing bugs is far far more helpful than hoping a developer will happen to see a complain at export it
<bob2> Treenaks: yeah, I know
<Tsjoklat> they may not answer questions but they pick up things... for most ppl irc is more comfortable
<bob2> I am quite certain the developers would far prefer for people to file bugs than to hope that a devloper sees their comments on IRC
<bob2> because all it does is add an extra step, "developer files bug", before you get to the "developer fixes bug" stage
<bob2> but in the end it only hurts the people not reporting bugs, so meh
<Tsjoklat> and it would be a shame if it was made less comfortable by carelessly uttered remarks and comments
<nevyn> bob2: the problem is. establishing that what you experience is actually a bug and not just your own stupidity is non-trivial
<bob2> erm, ok
<bob2> nevyn: sure
<Tsjoklat> that's what I meant nevyn.. you worded it just right
<bob2> asking on irc is a good didea to establish that
<bob2> but then people have to go file it, instead of just leaving it
<nevyn> right.
<Tsjoklat> being a newbie is hard.. making an arse out of yourself is something nobody likes to do
<bob2> it seems we are in violent agreement :)
<nevyn> see 272752 :)
<Tsjoklat> I don't see any violent
<bob2> well, everyone makes an arse of themselves at some point
<Tsjoklat> I thought we were having a discussion
<stvn> Tsjoklat: are you sure about that, I see ppl doing  it a lot ;)
<Tsjoklat> yes... and there is  no need to have somebody rub it in
<nevyn> bob2: btw.. run $EDITOR /usr/bin/su-to-root
<Tsjoklat> stvn :P
<nevyn> thing is you have to get over the embarassment facto to make progress.
<bob2> hm, dodgy sh
<nevyn> bob2: I proposed a fix at the end of the above bug.
<bob2> ah, right
<bob2> saw that discussion earlier
<Tsjoklat> well I might get all hyper, but I just think it is unjust what bob2 said
<Tsjoklat> the 'whining' part
<bob2> I wasn't refering to anyone in particular
<bob2> it was a general "if you want something fixed, file a bug" comment
<Tsjoklat> irc is usually the first place where ppl go and talk... vent if you like
<bob2> I know
<Tsjoklat> well perhaps you should have named it: complain
<Tsjoklat> instead of whine
<paperflake> lo ppl
<bob2> hm, I didn't intend whine to have negative connotations beyond what complain does
<Tsjoklat> it does
<paperflake> how is it going ?
<Tsjoklat> it has a very negative tone to it
<bob2> Tsjoklat: I apologise, I didn't intend it to
<Treenaks> paperflake: everything's fine, basically..
<Tsjoklat> but what would I know
<paperflake> can anyone guide me as where to i can download the libgtk2.0-0 ???
<Treenaks> paperflake: need ubuntu help? :)
<bob2> Treenaks: no, thank you for your construtive criticism, I will bear it in mine
<bob2> erm, Tsjoklat
<paperflake> Treenaks: good, glad for u :)
<bob2> well, both of you
<paperflake> Treenaks: yeah
<Treenaks> paperflake: use apt to install packages, it'll pull in the dependancies in automagically:)
<Tsjoklat> thanks bob2 I appreciate that
<bob2> erm, mind
<paperflake> Treenaks: i try to but it looks for the file in /var/cache/.... and then it fails
<Treenaks> paperflake: what's the message?
<paperflake> hmmm
<paperflake> Treenaks: brb, got to swop screens for that :)
<paperflake> Treenaks: it gives me: "E: Subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg/ returned an error code (1)
<bob2> you need to capture the rest of the error
<Treenaks> paperflake: did you use "sudo" before apt-get ?
<bob2> you get a different dpkg error if you forget that
<Treenaks> bob2: oh yes you get the 'apt: can't lock' thing then
<bob2> yeah.
<paperflake> Treenaks: yeah
<Treenaks> paperflake: do you know the rest of the error yet?
<paperflake> Treenaks: that is where it ends. the rest is sumthing like error reading (broken pipe)
<paperflake> Treenaks: "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (broken Pipe)
<bob2> there's more to it than that
<Amaranth> when i run "modprobe loop" i get "FATAL: Error inserting loop (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/block/loop.ko): Operation not permitted". Is there any way to make this work?
<bob2> just paste full output to #flood
<Amaranth> I need to mount an ISO.
<bob2> Amaranth: sudo modprobe loop
<Adrenal> then...mount it
<Amaranth> bob2: yeah, thats what I did, sorry
<Amaranth> I forgot to type that.
<bob2> that is very very odd
<Amaranth> Adrenal: I need -o loop to mount it.
<bob2> Amaranth: anything weird in dmesg?
<Adrenal> of course
<mercurus> Amaranth: I have pigeon working on a CD now ... had an issue getting it, and cdrecord an env var to set the device for burning ...
<Amaranth> bob2: Similar errors with hotplug.
<mercurus> the "percentage of disk full" bar is ... interesting ... -google.
<bob2> Amaranth: have you done anything weird to your kernel?
<bob2> like security options or whatever?
<Amaranth> I haven't touched it.
<Amaranth> Wait, those modprobe error don't show up in dmesg, just on boot.
<Adrenal> is there anyway to make ubuntu look less...clunky
<Amaranth> Adrenal: You could try prelinking.
<paperflake> Treenaks: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/arichives/libgtk2.0-0_2.4.10-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during "./usr/share/doc/libgtk2.0-0/changelog.pre-1-2.gz") errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk2.0-0_24.10-1ubuntu1_i386.deb e: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an eroor code (1)
<Amaranth> Adrenal: If you are talking about speed.
<Adrenal> no, not speed
<Adrenal> appearence
<Adrenal> like, make text smaller, more like windows?
<Amaranth> Adrenal: Try out the Industrial theme.
<Adrenal> kk
<b00gie> hallo
<Adrenal> thanks, that looks a lot better, but i was refering more to the text
<logic> Have you installed the artwiz fonts Adrenal?
<b00gie> ahm..anyone with firefox 1 installed?
<logic> You can change text size from the menu
<logic> Also
<Adrenal> no
<logic> search for artwiz on synaptic
<Pizbit> b00gie: Yes
<Adrenal> kk
<b00gie> firefox asks for libgtk...
<logic> nice small fonts package
<mercurus> Amaranth: did you have to do anything snazzy to convince pigeon to use the correct device for 2.6.x ?
<BeTa> that's funny... until I've put down my kernel limit Tc, my GNU/Linux doesn't crash anymore on my PowerBook G4 1,5GHz
<BeTa> maybe the default values are too high for this kind of hardware :c/
<mercurus> I've tried editing /etc/cdrecord/cdrecord, using a shell script to set the CDR_DEVICE variable ... and a few other similar methods ... but pigeon still bombs out with a missing device
<Adrenal> whats the font under logic?
<Treenaks> Anyone here decided to attend the convention yet? :)
<bob2> I'm going ;)
<Treenaks> I just got the confirmation of my hotel reservation :)
<Treenaks> The NH hotel is having a "Special Discount"
<Treenaks> EUR 57/night
<bob2> paperflake: delete the .deb from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and try again
<paperflake> ty bob2
<paperflake> bob2: i'll give it a go
<maswan> Treenaks: convention? where?
<maswan> Treenaks: when?
<Treenaks> maswan: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Conference/
<im_ka> does any1 know what xjack is?
<maswan> Treenaks: ok. thanks.
<im_ka> i'm looking at lan cards on ebay
<Mithrandir> im_ka: it's a 3com technology where you push the antenna into the card when it's not in use, iirc.
<TobiTobsen> has anybody run ubuntu on an PowerBook G4 400?
<Mithrandir> (or other connector, for normal ethernet cards)
<im_ka> Mithrandir i wanna build a lan between my main box and an oldish laptop. i have an ethernet card in my box. is xjack ok for me?
<Treenaks> im_ka: wired or wireless
<im_ka> wired
<im_ka> preferably
<Treenaks> im_ka: well, xjack is just another connector.. just like any other network connector
<Treenaks> only smaller, but the same cables fit
<im_ka> ok cool. i was afraid that the cable won't fit.
<Treenaks> im_ka: http://www.palmtoppaper.com/store/productpics/MegahertzFMcard%20XJack.gif
<im_ka> it's 1 
<Treenaks> im_ka: sounds like a deal :)
<im_ka> yep :)
<im_ka> i'm getting this old laptop from ebay, and i don't wanna connect it to the internet, but wanna transfer data to it from my ubuntu box. probably gonna install vector on it (might try ubuntu though)
<im_ka> but NAT is appealing too ;)
<Veronath> Have a small problem, when installing ubuntu via cd.. it seems to stall after making the choices of keyboard, language and so on.
<bob2> are you sure the cd is ok?
<Veronath> It boots fine, I've burned two copies.
<Veronath> And I burned it fine as well.
<bob2> you checked the md5sum?
<Veronath> Seems to mach up.. not sure how to doublecheck with the local.
<im_ka> funny that i buy smthg on ebay for 1  and pay 5  for delivery
<bob2> Veronath: "md5sum foo.iso", "md5sum /dev/cdrom"
<bob2> they should be identical
* Veronath would.. cept the ISO is being burned on a windows machine :)
<bob2> surely there's some tool to do that on windows
<paperflake> bob2 : ty it is downloading the file now...
<Veronath> Indeed.
<Gmail> FIREFOX 1 IS OUT!
<Gmail> get ready for the debs
<daniels> Gmail: and the bugs
<Pizbit> Gmail: Old news.
<paperflake> daniels: lol
* Pizbit grins.
* Treenaks waits for 1.01
<bob2> yeah, I bet the debian packager has been up all night waiting for it
<bob2> so he can package it *this* second
<Pizbit> Hehe
<Gmail> yep
* Gmail check debian experimental
* paperflake gonna swith again...
<shaver> wonder if he pulled a tree a few hours ago to prime his ccache
<pisuke> any chance of having a firefox1 deb for ubuntu?
<Pizbit> shaver: He could have it already done, yesterday.
<pisuke> for warthy, sorry
<paperflake> wee
<bob2> pisuke: it will go into hoary, soon
<Pizbit> Well, not really heh, but that's when some builds were done
<bob2> pisuke: no, it will not go into warty
<pisuke> :(
<bob2> warty = stable, it will not get new versions of whatever software it is that you want
<paperflake> at last i am gonna have a look at what ubuntu looks like :) in color....
<atropus> hi all! how can i write cd with ubuntu. I have an atapi cd-writer
<bob2> atropus: you can use nautiluis
<pisuke> atropus, nautilus for data and .iso cds
* Gmail waits for firefox to come into debian
<im_ka> Gmail will have to wait forever :)
<robtaylor> hey.. has anyone sucessfully got suspend/resule working on a toshibs tecra? (hardware page says 'untried')
<labanux> I have an error occured in my ubuntu
<Treenaks> which error?
<labanux> i've asked this before
<labanux> the error is in pciehp and shpchp
<Treenaks> labanux: just ignore them, they don't hurt
<labanux> the system said "permission denied" when it's boot
<Gmail> im_ka: i am using hoary + my own apt repo
<maswan> daniels: btw, fyi, I seem to drain about 2% battery per hour in suspend to ram.
<Treenaks> labanux: they probably can't load because you don't have PCI hotplugging (like 90% of people)
<labanux> yesterday someone told me how to make this error message doesn't shopw up when boot
<daniels> maswan: with your x40?
<Gmail> mozilla.org is still because it hasn't been slashdotted yet
<maswan> daniels: yeah
<Treenaks> labanux: in /etc/hotplug/blacklist, add "pciehp" and "shpchp" (on separate lines)
<Pizbit> Gmail: Slooow though:)
<daniels> maswan: what wireless chipset have you got?
<maswan> daniels: over night, about 10 hours, it went from 40% to 20-something %
<maswan> daniels: intel
<labanux> oy.. yeah..,that's what i mean
<labanux> thanx Treenaks
<daniels> try running rmmod ipw2100 (or ipw2200) beforehand?
<maswan> daniels: it should do that.. how much drain does your laptop do?
<daniels> maswan: about 5% per 8 hours
<maswan> daniels: Ok. Hmm..
<labanux> Ehm..., do we can apt-get install mysql in ubuntu?
<maswan> wait, this was from 40% to  28% after.. hmm..
<labanux> i want to install ubuntu in my PC
* maswan counts the hours
<bob2> labanux: yes
<maswan> 11 hors
<bob2> labanux: the server is in the mysql-server package
<maswan> ok, so about twice as much.
<maswan> the suspend script does have an rmmod though
<labanux> bob2: so.., i must run this command : apt-get install mysql-server ?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> or synaptic or whatever
<atropus> Hi! what kind of debian packages can i use with ubuntu?
<bob2> none
<bob2> please don't mix debian and ubuntu packages
<atropus> ok
<Schwuk> I got my i386 install disk off a friend last night. Tried to install this morning but it fails during base install. Is there anyway to 'repair' the image without re-downloading the whole image (I'm on dial-up)?
<labanux> thanx bob2
<bob2> atropus: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> Schwuk: you can rsync it
<Schwuk> cool - thanks...
<Amaranth> http://www.google.com/firefox holy shit
<cardador> hello. how can I know whats connected to ttyS0? i mean, what is the command?
<Treenaks> Amaranth: coolness
<atropus> bob2: Nothing I have just asked you about packages
<labanux> hey.., did GAMBAS doesn't exist in ubuntu package list?
<labanux> apt-get install gambas <-- couldn't find package gambas
<bob2> cardador: you mean a modem, or a isdn aptor, etc?
<bob2> labanux: it is in hoary
<bob2> it probably wasn't in sid in june
<cardador> bob2: well, it is an electronic balance :)
<bob2> cardador: I dn't think there's any way to do that
<cardador> bob2: but i just want to know how can i monitor the signal that the balance sends
<bob2> cardador: cat /dev/ttyS0, or minicom, I guess
<cardador> i have tried both... thanks anyway
<bob2> minicom doesn't work? how so?
<paperflake> statrtcd /.
<cardador> bob2: i dont have a clue on how it works :)
<cardador> bob2: but ill read the manual or smt like that
<Ycros> does anyone know where one might find PPC packages for DVD and xvid/divx playback?
<bob2> it's on christian marillat's web page
<bob2> but they won't work on warty
<chemaja> aiie, gtk1.2 fonts are a pain in the bum
<sjoerd> doesn't ubuntu have totem-xine ?
<bob2> yes
<Treenaks> sjoerd: it does, in universe
<bob2> but that can't play "encrypted" dvds
<Treenaks> unless you install libdvdcss3 from marillat
<sjoerd> true, but then the xvid/xvid part is covered at least
<Treenaks> sjoerd: afaik, libxvid is in multiverse
<sjoerd> dunno, don't have an ubuntu machine
<Ycros> but it doesn't work on ppc?
<bob2> it does indeed
<bob2> but only on hoary, since the guy whorebuid marillat's archive built it for sid only
<sjoerd> debian totem-xine works fine for everything i throw at it, so i would expect ubuntu's to do too
<Ycros>   totem-xine: Depends: libxine1 (>= 1-rc3a) but it is not installable
<Ycros> blek.
<atropus> Did you know: when i open a html document (table) with .xls suffix in Open Office it is freezing ....
<bob2> totem-xine is installable in both warty and hoary on ppc
<Ycros> hmmph
<ygnome> Hi. Is there a howto for floppy install? I have a Compaq M300 cd-less laptop here to install on...
<bob2> floppy isn't supported for warty
<bob2> afaik
<ygnome> bob2: :(
<ygnome> bob2: any other options?
<bob2> pxe?
<sjoerd> ygnome: no pcmcia or firewire cdrom ?
<atropus> ygnome: try it with netinstall
<ygnome> sjoerd: there was a parallel port one, but I never bought it. no firewire.
<ygnome> atropus: ok, how does one netinstall?
<bob2> does your system support PXE?
<ygnome> the lappy has sarge on it, if it helps.
<ygnome> bob2: no idea. how would I tell?
<bob2> manual? other that, I don't know
<paperflake> lo ppl
<paperflake> i is back
<paperflake> and glad to say i finally got the xserver running
<ygnome> bob2: I think I read somewhere about a HD install. I'll go search a while...
<bob2> you could debootstrap from sarge, I guess
<ygnome> heh. the faq has a 'upgrade from sarge' section, no guarantees, feedback wanted... I don't think so...
<ondrej> ygnome: I did upgrade from sarge
<ygnome> ondrej: hmm. how did it work out?
<ondrej> but I think it's simpler to backup your data and then reinstall, you will have fresh clean system afterwards
<nebu> Where can I find the dictionary file on an Ubuntu system?
<ondrej> ygnome: pretty good, but you have to know bit about apt-preferences and so...
<cenerentola> ciao
<nebu> I tried /usr/share/dict/words but this seems to be a symlink that points to a non-existing file.
<ondrej> ygnome: I did apt-get dist-upgrade and then something like apt-get install `dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1 | xargs -i echo {}/warty`
<ondrej> and fix errors, install ubuntu-base and you are almost there
* linux_galore waves
<ondrej> I also moved some sarge (or woody+backports) machines to warty using same principle
<Rhymes> how to boot an existing ubuntu installation from the boot cd?
<thoreauputic> nebu: to use dict locally I believe you have to install the dictionary (forget the package name but probably apt-cache search dict would find it)
<nebu> thoreauputic: That search gives a ton of results. @_@
<thoreauputic> nebu: if you have dict installed and are mostly online it's a bit pointless
<nebu> thoreauputic: And just to be clear, I don't want to run the "dict" service. I'm looking for a file with every English word listed seperated by a newline character.
<Treenaks> nebu: wenglish
<linux_galore> Rhymes: mount the hardisk when the CD is loaded then run mkbootdisk
<thoreauputic> nebu: ah I  see
<Rhymes> linux_galore: gotta go through the installation stage?
<linux_galore> Rhymes: if ubuntu is installed then all your really need to do is run fdisk and rewite the mbr
<linux_galore> Rhymes: didnt you make a boot disk when you did the install
<Rhymes> no
<linux_galore> Rhymes: well how do you expect it to boot
<Rhymes> mmm with gentoo and debian i could boot the root partition anyway
<Rhymes> in different ways but i can
<linux_galore> Rhymes: if you want it to auto boot from the mbr then run fdisk and set that up
<Rhymes> ok i try
<Rhymes> linux_galore: ran fdisk /mbr, it says that it lacks the operating system
<Gman_> hey TongMaster
<linux_galore> Rhymes: is this the windows or Linux version of fdisk
<mrjive> X11 problem: if i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 it does not writes /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<mrjive> why?
<bob2> you modified the file manually
<bob2> read the top of the file for instructions of how to fix it
<buns> how much disk space i need for the default installation
<bob2> 1.8GB
<Gmail> i am in a fight with someone about ubuntu this is what he says what to say back
<Gmail> <Pauk> Ubuntu is for pussies who want their fucking hands held. I mean, no root, what the fuck is with that?
<buns> I only have 1.4 GB to spare on my laptop. Besides interrupting the installation process (2nd stage) midway and use dselect to remove packages that I do not need, any other suggestion?
<bob2> why don't you just not get in a fight?
<bob2> Gmail: you're being trolled
<bob2> buns: disable the archive copier, then it only needs 1.2GB to install
<Gmail> bob2: he started it he ask me what distro i use and i said ubuntu then he said that because i don't use fedora
<bob2> buns: boot with 'anna/choose_modules=archive-copier'
<bob2> Gmail: you're being trolled
<Mithrandir> Gmail: what's wrong with hand-holding?
<buns> ta
<Gmail> hu
<Treenaks> bob2: anna?
<bob2> Treenaks: Anna's Not Nearly Apt
<bob2> (but good enough for d-i)
<Treenaks> bob2: argh :)
<linux_galore> Gmail: ask the guy to explain why you need a root account on a desktop
<Mithrandir> bob2: poor joeyh's sister, being abuse like that.
<thoreauputic> Gmail: in any case, if you want to you can add a root acount
<Mithrandir> abused, even
<Gmail> i told him that
<Gmail> and there is a root alway you need to add a passowrd
<Mithrandir> linux_galore: why would you need root more on a server?  I use sudo on all mine.
<thoreauputic> Gmail: so ignore the guy
<linux_galore> Gmail: also ask him to explain how a single point security option like a "root" use account is better on a desktop
<linux_galore> Mithrandir: there are some things on a server that really needs root
<bob2> Mithrandir: hah
<Mithrandir> linux_galore: oh, like what?
<labanux> hi..,
<labanux> now i'm using gedit
<linux_galore> Mithrandir: ask jdub he got a mouthful about why you need root on a server....
<labanux> but seems there's something wrong with this gedit
<Mithrandir> linux_galore: I claim he's wrong. :)
<shaver> so when ubuntu hits Bad Times during boot-up fsck
<labanux> when i click the "open" icon, the gedit is going crash/hang
<shaver> what does it ask for, if not the root password?
<bob2> shaver: nothing
<shaver> (to drop to a shell for repair)
<shaver> I see
<Mithrandir> shaver: doesn't ask.
<linux_galore> Mithrandir:  there are certain complex scenarios were you have to have root
<bob2> if someone is physically in front of the machine, they 0wn it anyway
<labanux> then, there's something wrong to with my "home" shorcut
<bob2> I'd be very interested to hear about these complex scenarios...
<shaver> bob2: so why require a password for sudo on the console?
<shaver> bob2: pam will certainly let you suppress it
<labanux> when I try to click the "home" icon, it doesn't do anything
<Mithrandir> linux_galore: I can't think of a single one; possibly with the exception of sudo going away, in which case you need to go into rescue mode.
<labanux> and it's going to crash..
<labanux> i've try to "apt-get remove gedit", then i run back "apt-get install gedit"
<labanux> but.., it still have the problem..
<im_ka> i wanna set up a simple lan between my ubuntu box an an oldish laptop (probably gonna run vector on it) i'm getting on ebay. i've got a lan card in my ubuntu-box but it's occupied by my cable modem... i should get a 2nd one, right?
<im_ka> (i have a pcmcia lan card for the lappy)
<linux_galore> im_ka: just buy a 4 port router......there very cheap these days
<labanux> any suggestion about this..?
<Gmail> <thoreauputic> Gmail: so ignore the guy << i did this and he is an op and banned me
<thoreauputic> Gmail: well, he has *deep* problems then
<linux_galore> Gmail: my atitude to channels with wankers in control is leave and watch his channel die
<bob2> Gmail: stop getting trolled so easily
<im_ka> linux_galore i don't need internet for the laptop. just transferring files between the 2 machines
<linux_galore> im_ka: always use a thumb drive if both machines have usb
<im_ka> yea that's the simplest way :)
<im_ka> but not geeky enuff LOL
<linux_galore> im_ka: get a 64mb thumb drive for next to nothing these days
<linux_galore> im_ka: make it a 1Gb thumb drive  lol
<thoreauputic> labanux: try running gedit from a terminal and see what errors you get
<linux_galore> im_ka: store the files on mobile phone then transfer them via blue tooth lol
<linux_galore> <-- carried a 128mb thumb drive everywhere
<linux_galore> carries*
<linux_galore> might ask the wife to get me a 1Gb thumb drive for christmas
<im_ka> linux_galore what's the simplest way to set up a two machine network?... to make it clear :)
<linux_galore> im_ka: just plug them in set one as a gateway
<im_ka> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3769
<thoreauputic> im_ka: crossover cable
<im_ka> yep that's what i'm gonna do. how do i set the gateway? any howtos around (i'm googling, i'm googling...)?
<linux_galore> yeah crossover cable is all you need then just send via the IP addy.....setup a simple sshd connection and scp files between the machines
<labanux> thoreauputic: wait a minute.., i'm tryng to run gedit from terminal
<im_ka> i gotta go to ebay for a 2nd lan card for my box (the one i have is occupied by my cable modem)
<bob2> plug them together with crossover
<linux_galore> im_ka: spend the extra $20 and get a router
<labanux> thoreauputic: i've done it.., gedit still has the same error.., but no error message in konsole
<bob2> set ips on them in the same subnet (man interfaces)
<cardador> im_ka: i have a setup similar with yours. just connect both pcs with a crossover cable
<bob2> run ssh or whatever (openssh-server)
<bob2> enjoy
<linux_galore> yeah I agree with bob2  just a crossover cable and sshd running on one machine and your off
<im_ka> thanks all
<cardador> linux_galore and bob2: i use nautilus to send files between both computers
<linux_galore> cardador: lol were command line junkies UI tools for us are the long way
<cardador> :)
<im_ka> one more stupid question: how do i use ssh?
<bob2> ctrl-l sftp://ip_of_the_other_computer/
<bob2> in nautilus
<cardador> im_ka: open nautilus and write: ssh://pc_you_want_to_connect
<chemaja> Can anyone recall the name of the GNOME 1.x help browser program? I'm trying to increase the font size for GnuCash help.
<linux_galore> im_ka: make sure one of the machines has sshd running
<thoreauputic> yelp maybe?
<chemaja> thoreauputic: that's GNOME 2.x
<im_ka> name of the pc = im_ka@ubuntubox.org for example?
<thoreauputic> chemaja: ah - Ok
<chemaja> thoreauputic: i have a feeling it didn't have a 'name'
<bob2> im_ka: no
<linux_galore> im_ka: from the machine not running sshd  type  ssh  user_account@192.168.*.*  if you want to do it from the command line
<bob2> im_ka: the ip address you set on it
<chemaja> man those #gnome folks hadly ever reply
* chemaja pouts
<linux_galore> lol
<thoreauputic> im_ka: unless you have the machine names in /etc/hosts
<opi^work> im_ka: see what's sudo ifconfig | grep inet saying
<opi^work> thoreauputic: better use ifconfing
<opi^work> thoreauputic: we do not know if interface is up
<im_ka> so let's say i run sshd on my main box and ssh it from the laptop. i'll be able to move files to and from my main box. is this correct?
<opi^work> im_ka: no
<opi^work> im_ka: ssh is a terminal deamon
<opi^work> im_ka: for moving files use NFS, Samba or SFTP
<linux_galore> opi^work: there are scp/ssh UI tools
<opi^work> linux_galore: i said SFTP
<bob2> im_ka: if you have ssh running, you can use sftp to move files, yes
<opi^work> linux_galore: I prefer to mount my disks, instead of loging ;-)
<im_ka> so with ssh, i simply establish the connection. then i'll need an app for moving files
<opi^work> yes
<im_ka> some ftp client for example?
<opi^work> sftp is basicly ftp
<opi^work> difference is, it's secure (crypted)
<im_ka> gftp will do it as well, right?
<opi^work> im_ka: do not know, I use yafc
<skar> hi, how do i find the biggest files in the etc directory?
<opi^work> skar: put together find, cut and sort ;)
<skar> or any directory for that matter?!
<skar> ok
<linux_galore> opi^work: you can always learn to use scp..........if sshd is running on the main machine from the client you can use scp to copy files to or from one machine to the other
<opi^work> skar: but I don't have sutch script ;)
<linux_galore> should have sent that last post to im_ka
<linux_galore> sorry
<opi^work> linux_galore: but you have to know path, plus you can not mount ie. SQL databases
* linux_galore is so used to scp doesnt even think about it
<bob2> im_ka: as I said earlier, nautilus can do sftp
<linux_galore> opi^work: actually you dont need to know the path thats why I ssh in first goto were I want to go then use pwd and cut and past it into the scp command
<im_ka> bob2 that's really cool. i only have gnome on the main box i'll be running sshd on. so if i establish the connection with "ssh"-ing from the laptop, i _will_ be able to move files (on my ubuntu-box, with nautilus) to and from the laptop. correct?
<im_ka> excuse me all for my networking noobiness!
<linux_galore> opi^work: also scp can be done both ways ie I can ssh into the main machine then scp the file to the client
<bob2> im_ka: nautilus needs to be on a different machine to the one running openssh-server
<opi^work> linux_galore: still, I can not use scp/sftp as ie. distributed homedirs, so it's unusable for me :P
<opi^work> im_ka: IF you're running sshd there
<im_ka> bob2 i'll just run the ssh server on the laptop
<im_ka> and use nautilus to move files back and forth. that seems to be the simplest way
<bob2> sounds good
<bob2> or you can run samba
<bob2> or ...
<bob2> lots of options ;)
<im_ka> no samba needed. i'll be running linux on the lappy
* im_ka is off to ebay to buy a 2nd lan card for his pc
<im_ka> thanks for the help
<linux_galore> Im finding most of the sellers on ebay these days are dealers
* cenerentola is away: I'm busy
<im_ka> i'll might just get the lan card in a regular shot. it won't cause any problems if i have 2 cards in my box, right? one for the cable modem, one for the laptop connection
* linux_galore wonders why people buy lan cards on ebay when a rtl card costs $12 brand new
<im_ka> linux_galore that's why i'm not buying it on ebay. could you have a look at my last question please? ;)
<im_ka> btw, i've just won the auction for a pcmcia lan card on ebay. it was 1  (about 1 $)
<Treenaks> im_ka: nice :)
<im_ka> + 5  delivery, lol
<Treenaks> still..
<linux_galore> im_ka: just goto a local PC shop buy an rtl card..works fine in Linux
<opi^work> linux_galore: rtl cards costs less than $9 in Poland :P
<im_ka> what's rtl?
<Treenaks> realtek
<im_ka> ok i got a realtek card :)
<linux_galore> im_ka: its not the brand of the maker more the brand of the chip on the card
<im_ka> in my box.
<im_ka> it won't mess things up if i have 2 lan cards, right?
<linux_galore> im_ka: lol I have 6 cards in one machine at work
<im_ka> cool
* im_ka 's networking experience is purely with internet :)
<im_ka> i'm off to my local computer dealer
<im_ka> by all and thanks for the help
<im_ka> *bye
<linux_galore> im_ka: you can do some pretty funky things with Linux.....ie between the email server and the file server I have two 10/100 connections and I have bonded the connections on both sides so each IP is really 2 x 100mb/s connections
<im_ka> linux = fun
<linux_galore> im_ka: I was given two 10/100 3com cards each one has two 10/100 eth connections so I bonded each side.....beats paying for two gigabyte cards
<linux_galore> ooh cool nvidia just released new drivers for Linux
<im_ka> linux_galore i forgot to ask one thing: what about ssh and iptables? what port is it using?
* im_ka is using iptables with firestarter
<linux_galore> im_ka: 22
<im_ka> thanks
<linux_galore> im_ka: well ssh is actually in the services section in firestarter
<Treenaks> im_ka: you can just tell iptables to use port 'ssh' afaik
<labanux> Is java2-common package enough to programming with java languange..??
<labanux> i've just install java2-common in my ubuntu
<im_ka> yep
<im_ka> but wait... i need to open up the ssh port only on the machine i'm running the ssd server... right?
<labanux> i've just install java2-common in my ubuntu
<labanux> but when i'm trying using "java" anda "javac" command, it doesn't work
<im_ka> *sshd
<linux_galore> im_ka: yes but you can also restrict the ssh service in firestarter to a set IP too if you want
<Treenaks> linux_galore: then you'll probably need the SDK
<im_ka> i won't be running a firewall on the laptop anyways
<linux_galore> ??
<linux_galore> im_ka: well on the main box just set the laptops IP as a trusted host end of story
<im_ka> cool
<linux_galore> im_ka: dont have to wory about specific ports then
<im_ka> nice. thanks.
<linux_galore> im_ka: thats an option in the second tab on firestarter from memory
<im_ka> yep
<linux_galore> on the main machine type  sudo service sshd start
<labanux> anyone know what package shall we install so we can make program in java?
<chemaja> wrt. my previous question, "Can anyone recall the name of the GNOME 1.x help browser program? I'm trying to increase the font size for GnuCash help."      ... I'm finding threads in the mail.gnome.org archives asking the same question, but none have answers (checked 3 so far, still looking)...  does anyone know about this issue?
<kent> labanux, wait a sec..
<skar> opi^work: "find / -size +xxxk" itself does that :)
<paperflake> hi again
<kent> labanux, I use blackdown Java. j2re1.4.  I got it from apt (not sure if its from universe, multiverse.. )
<labanux> kent: how you use the apt for that?
<labanux> kent: apt-get install j2re.4 ?
<Treenaks> argh! NetworkManagerInfo thingy doesn't set up an ipv6 linklocal address.. so no IPv6 autoconfiguration.. so no IPv6 :(
<sjoerd> Treenaks: why should it set up a linklocal address ?
<Treenaks> sjoerd: no linklocal = no ipv6-autoconfiguration
<sjoerd> that happens automagically if you load the module
<Treenaks> sjoerd: well, then it removes it..
<sjoerd> sounds strange, but then again haven't tried it
<Treenaks> sjoerd: if I ifdown, ifup and click around a bit, it works again..
<sjoerd> strange
* Treenaks blames NetworkManager :)
<paperflake> bbl\
<ploum> Hello ! Firefox 1.0 is out :-)
<ploum> http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?2004/11/09/20-dont-be-fooled-keep-internet-explorer-at-all-cost
<pk_cen> hi
<pk_cen> i have grub linux install hdb
<pk_cen> and windows install on hda
<pk_cen> i defined sequence boot (hdb, hda, ...)
<pk_cen> how add a entry into menu.lst for windows
<LifesizeKenDoll> pk_cen: I know
<LifesizeKenDoll> pk_cen: shouldn't it do it automatically for Ubuntu, though?
<paperflake> yeah
<LifesizeKenDoll> oh well
<LifesizeKenDoll> pk_cen: title    Windows
<LifesizeKenDoll> pk_cen: rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<LifesizeKenDoll> pk_cen: chainloader (hd0,0)+1
<LifesizeKenDoll> pk_cen: makeactive
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, how can I findout what my colour depth is?
<LifesizeKenDoll> pk_cen: boot
<pk_cen> boot? you mean reboot?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: `glxinfo`
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: it's the second identifier in the long table
<ntoll> how do I get X to re-probe my monitor settings?
<pk_cen> LifesizeKenDoll, boot? you mean reboot?
<Mojo_Jojo> LifesizeKenDoll, you mean this 0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: you are 24-bit
<LifesizeKenDoll> pk_cen: no, that's the list of commands you should put into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LifesizeKenDoll> pk_cen: want me to retell them?
<Mojo_Jojo> ok :D thanks :D
<nimc> when will firefox1.0 be available on synaptic?
<LifesizeKenDoll> it comes out today, yes?
<ntoll> I was running Fedora Core 1 on my laptop and it used 1280x1024 as my screen resolution and when I plugged in an external monitor it (correctly) used th esame resolution. Ubuntu just shows a blank screen when using my plugin monitor. What do I run to set up my monitor configuration?
<ntoll> LifesizeKenDoll, its out now
<nimc> it's already out, but will it be available on synaptic?
<LifesizeKenDoll> nimc: in a little bit, I bet
<nimc> ok cool
<kensai> which is the terminal command to renaming a file?
<ntoll> kensai, mv oldname newname
<nimc> anyone knows how to limit the size of the items in the taskbar ?
<BeTa> fabbione: that was the matter : temperature... it doesn't crash anymore :c)
<pk_cen> LifesizeKenDoll, no
<fabbione> BeTa: eheeh
<pk_cen> LifesizeKenDoll, "Error 22: no such partition"
<malte`> when will firefox 1.0 be available in hoary repositories? :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> malte`: I hope soon
<daniels> dudes, there's barely been enough time to build it since the tarball's been released.  give it some time!
<LifesizeKenDoll> daniels: but I want it now :'(
<fabbione> LifesizeKenDoll: why?
<daniels> LifesizeKenDoll: ... why?
<fabbione> what is the rush
<fabbione> ?
<daniels> you already have 1.0PR, not that much has changed
<fabbione> probably more bugs
<daniels> fabbione: where do I get the debs? sign me up!
<thoreauputic> http://www.mozilla.org/ appears to be totally /. ed
<tseng> indeed.
<thoreauputic> ah - http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/  seems OK
<Gmail> thoreauputic: its just slow
<Telep> spreadfirefox is also very slow
<Gmail> mozilla.org just loaded for me in 20s
<thoreauputic> the download link on the firefox page has the 1.0 binary installer if you want to play with that...
<Amaranth> NO!
<Amaranth> Use the torrent, please!
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: Ok - where ?
<Gmail> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/ is super fast
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I just found the obvious link is all..
<Amaranth> http://vegas.mozilla.org:6969/
<Amaranth> I
* daniels notes that discussion about the specific of Mozilla's website is probably offtopic ...
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> I'm seeding all of them.
<Amaranth> daniels: People using Ubuntu want Firefox, just helping them get it the quickest without killing Mozilla's servers. :)
* thoreauputic notes that daniels is right but giving URLs for the binary is basically harmless
<daniels> Amaranth: ii  mozilla-firefox            0.99+1.0RC1-3ubuntu1       lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<daniels> Amaranth: you don't have to wait -- get firefox today!
<Amaranth> daniels: Some people want the new version. :P
<Gmail> Amaranth: then wait for to enter debian experiMENTAL or sid and merged into hoary tomz
<daniels> the merge probably won't happen automatically as there are a number of patches blah blah
<RoBLiNuX> Hello
<LifesizeKenDoll> hello
<RoBLiNuX> you a Ubuntu user?
<LifesizeKenDoll> yes
<RoBLiNuX> im using a celeron 634mhz 256mb what you using?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Athlon XP 2500 1.8GHz w/512MB
<RoBLiNuX> damn nice
<RoBLiNuX> so you not a newbie I bet
<LifesizeKenDoll> my system's not that great
<RoBLiNuX> i have my main pc laptop athlon xp-m 2800+ w/ 784mb ddr
<LifesizeKenDoll> I've been admining boxes for a year, though
<LifesizeKenDoll> alright
<Mangetsu> LifesizeKenDoll, I have the same system but its underclocked to 1.1Ghz
<RoBLiNuX> oh
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mangetsu: why?
<LifesizeKenDoll> RoBLiNuX: why 784 and not 768?
<RoBLiNuX> how can a xp 2500 be faster than a 2800 ?
<RoBLiNuX> oh no sorry lol
<LifesizeKenDoll> RoBLiNuX: the 2800 would be faster, because of caches and such
<LifesizeKenDoll> GHz doesn't matter
<RoBLiNuX> because 784mb ddr (-64mb video) 704
<LifesizeKenDoll> that's an odd number
<RoBLiNuX> yea
<RoBLiNuX> maybe i added wrong lol
<LifesizeKenDoll> could do
<LifesizeKenDoll> 768 = 256*3
<LifesizeKenDoll> 784 = 2^4*7^2
<RoBLiNuX> yea
<LifesizeKenDoll> which is odd
<RoBLiNuX> yea
<lupus_> is someone planning on making a gstreamer-xvid and gstreamer-ffmpeg package or are they already available somewhere?
<gen> lupus: like vlc?
<lupus_> I would like to have gstreamer
<lupus_> because that really needs decent testing
<Amaranth> lupus_: I believe gstreamer-ffmpeg already exists.
<Amaranth> I'm even more confident that it's in Debian somewhere.
<RoBLiNuX> Celeron 634mhz 256mb thats ok to run Ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> RoBLiNuX: Of course.
<RoBLiNuX> Amaranth, Thanks!
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> the main thing needed is RAM
<Amaranth> I've got firefox, azureus, xchat, and a couple other things open on top of the base ubuntu desktop and I'm only using 239MB of RAM, so you should be on there.
<Amaranth> err, ok there
<Amaranth> And the 634Mhz just means it won't fly, but it should be rather usable.
<Amaranth> Even WinXP would be fast enough on that machine.
<RoBLiNuX> nice programs
<lupus_> how can I see the changelog of an installed package?
<RoBLiNuX> XP is ok on my desktop
<daniels> /usr/share/doc/packagename/changelog.Debian.gz
<daniels> sometimes just changelog.gz
<sladen> Amaranth: with XP, it makes a difference with the RAM.  XP likes a good 256MB to store its eye-candy
<RoBLiNuX> I'm trying to learn how to install programs on linux , or instead I'm trying to learn linux step by step
<Amaranth> sladen: GNOME + X needs a good 256MB to store it's bloat. :P
<lupus_> thx ,-)
<chibifs> I demand openbox. :o
<daniels> Amaranth: no it doesn't
<daniels> Amaranth: don't confuse 128MB of mapped video memory with 128MB of system RAM used
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: actually it depends how fast you need - some people are quite happy with GNOME on 128MB
<chibifs> Hehe. "Operation timed out while trying to access mozilla.org"
<chibifs> Teh /.
<Amaranth> mapped video memory? isn't that for integrated video cards?
<gen> ah
<gen> I see firefox 1.0 final is finally out
<kensai> gen: yeah ! and it rules
<gen> kensai: have a mirror? mozilla.org is totally bandwidth hogged down (Slashdotted apparently)
<gen> to an ftp
<kensai> nope
<gen> k
<kensai> I'll search
<gen> kensai: should I remove the old directory and settings first?
<gen> found an ftp mirror
<gen> http://207.200.85.49/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0/
<kensai> gen: No I keep my old dir and just install f1.0 final in other dir
<gen> not ftp but mirror
<gen> kensai: k
<RoBLiNuX> I'm trying to install it but what path do I choose?
<kensai> gen: so when ubuntu hoary has it on apt then I just upgrade to it and remove the one I installed
<lupus_> Amaranth, http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<lupus_> not in the repository :s
<kensai> gen: thanks for the Link
<gen> kensai: np
<RoBLiNuX> Anyone can help , I don't know which path to install firefox
<kensai> RoBLiNuX: the one in ubuntu is on /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<RoBLiNuX> the same for other distros?
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX, why are you specifying a path?
<thoreauputic> RoBLiNuX: if you are installing the mozilla.org binary, don't install it there: put it in /usr/local
<thoreauputic> otherwise you might b0rk dpkg/apt
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX, isn't FF available as a package?
<crimsun> never fear, FF 1.0 will be in Hoary soonish.
<thoreauputic> WebMaven: I assume he's installing 1.0
<RoBLiNuX> WebMaven, right now I'm using another distro (Xandros) trying to learn the easiest first, but I'm going back to Ubuntu in a few minutes because Xandros doesnt have firefox
<RoBLiNuX> yes I'm installing 1.1
<thoreauputic> 1.1 doesn't exist :/
<WebMaven> Xandros is also debian-based, yes?
<RoBLiNuX> yes
<RoBLiNuX> 1.0 I mean sorry
<WebMaven> wouldn't it be better to install the debian package for FF, then, rather than a binary?
<RoBLiNuX> what you mean (newbie)
<thoreauputic> WebMaven: of course, but he's installing the latest, released today by Mozilla.org
<RoBLiNuX> I saw it yesterday released
<chibifs> Ha. You got to mozilla.org? :P
<RoBLiNuX> ya
<WebMaven> thoreauputic, but, is there some *reason* to install the latest, rather than use the most recent package avaialable?
<chibifs> Hax!
<chibifs> Stability
<thoreauputic> WebMaven: only terminal "newisbetter" disease
<WebMaven> chibifs, that makes no sense.
<chibifs> 1.0PR has proven itself to be infinitely unstable.
<WebMaven> chibifs, infinitely, huh?
<chibifs> Oh yeah, at least 7 crashes a day. :/
<thoreauputic> I'm still running 0.8 and it is fine - I'll wait awhile before I change/update it
<chibifs> .9.3 has been the most stable for me.
<chibifs> But I'd assume that 1 is more stable than 1PR, since it's only been bugfixes since then.
<pisuke> WebMaven, there's a disease called D.U.H. (Dementia Upgradia Habitua)
<pisuke> some of us are badly affected
<pisuke> ;-)
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX, unless there is some *very good* reason for wanting the most recent version released (like a particularl mission-critical or security bugfix), I'd suggest *not* trying to stay on the bleeding edge.
<thoreauputic> pisuke: but not as badly as certain people with Gentooitis ;)
<Amaranth> pisuke: I've have that. :P
<RoBLiNuX> I opened my firefox-installer after i saved it to my home directory and extracted , and it installed itself into /home/username/firefox-installer but how do i open it in the future
<Amaranth> GCC pulled from CVS and compiled yesterday? no problem!
<thoreauputic> RoBLiNuX: just give it a launcher with the full path to the executable - should work fine
<WebMaven> Well, now you probably need to run the installer.
<pisuke> bye
<RoBLiNuX> thoreauputic, don't understand
<WebMaven> thoreauputic, I think he just extracted the installer, but didn't run it yet.
<RoBLiNuX> I just ran it now
<thoreauputic> RoBLiNuX: umm... you can make your own icon for it and launch it that way - after you run the installer
<WebMaven> (mind you, I haven't done this myself)
<RoBLiNuX> installed, firefox just opened
<RoBLiNuX> by itself
<thoreauputic> or add it to the menu or whatever
<RoBLiNuX> i heard i gotta add it with the menu editor
<Dekkard> im waitin
<kensai> Is Xorg near?
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX, you don't have to use an editor.
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX, you can add items to menus by right-clicking on them.
<RoBLiNuX> WebMave, what I use then
<thoreauputic> RoBLiNuX: is this in Ubuntu, or Xandros?
<RoBLiNuX> Xandros right now
<WebMaven> Is Xandros using Gnome?
<thoreauputic> well, that's a different story/distro
<Treenaks> kensai: you have to send a written, signed promise to daniels and fabbione that you'll buy them several items from their on-line wishlists... that might speed it up :)
<chibifs> Of course Xandros is using gnome :P
<RoBLiNuX> yea
<kensai> Treenaks: maybe some beers?
<chibifs> Xandros built a lot of the cool things in gnome
<RoBLiNuX> I just finish installing it, theres no KDE at this point
<chibifs> Evolution? :P
<WebMaven> then you should be able to add an item to a menu by right-clicking.
<chibifs> Gorilla?
<Treenaks> kensai: only after they're done, of course
<wasabi> Does ubuntu have a friendly pppoe setup?
<kensai> Treenaks: yeah LOL
<Treenaks> wasabi: pppoeconfig
<RoBLiNuX> yes :)
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX, go the your Applications/Internet (or whatever) menu, and right-click.
<wasabi> Treenaks, is it in a menu, and GUIish?
<thoreauputic> RoBLiNuX: asking Xandros questions in #ubuntu is kind of risky...
<wasabi> Treenaks, this is going to be used by a barely computer literate person.
<Treenaks> wasabi: it's not in a menu, and Curses-ish
<Treenaks> wasabi: "it looks just like the installer"
<WebMaven> thoreauputic, technically, it's a Gnome question at this point.
<RoBLiNuX> let me see WebMaven, thanks
<thoreauputic> WebMaven: technically, Xandros changes all kinds of stuff
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX, the popup menu should say 'this menu >'
<thoreauputic> WebMaven: your assumption may or may not be correct in other words
<RoBLiNuX> whats the name of  the firefox that i need for the menu
<WebMaven> depends on whwre the installer put it.
<WebMaven> did it say?
<weasello> I'm having trouble installing Webmin/Apache2. Anyone here have experience with this?
<RoBLiNuX> I right click and its like left click
<cosmoperis> hi every one!
<cosmoperis> I need some help
<Dekkard> oi
<wease1> woops
<cosmoperis> I've just installed my ubuntu
<cosmoperis> and I don't want start X when I reboot
<thoreauputic> RoBLiNuX: /join #xandros  is my suggestion
<cosmoperis> I just want a console loggin
<WebMaven> RoBLiNuX, I'm sorry, perhaps you should try the xandros channel.
<RoBLiNuX> maybe I should go back to Ubuntu
<Dekkard> that is indeed a good question
<thoreauputic> cosmoperis: echo "false" >/etc/X11/default-display-manager
<cosmoperis> ok thank you thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> cosmoperis: you will need to sudo
<thoreauputic> check that file to see what it contains first - that's a debian solution
<cosmoperis> thoreauputic: ok, I'm gonna try, thank you :)
<RoBLiNuX> Yea i'm gonna go back with Ubuntu ;)
<RoBLiNuX> I like it better for somereason
<thoreauputic> cosmoperis: OK - you're welcom - hope it works for you
<RoBLiNuX> But this is volutanrily support for whoever needs help, so just because you using Mandrake and I know the answer to question I'm not gonna give it to you, its true this is for Ubuntu, but Xandros is also Debian based and my question was going for ubuntu and xandros but you are right though
<mrjive> if i plug-in a usb pen everything is ok, it is recognised and mounted, but if the pen is already in before boot, ubuntu does not seem to see it... any idea?
<thoreauputic> RoBLiNuX: just a question of asking those most likely to know, that's all
<daniels> kensai: i haven't been looking at IRC because I've been drafting an X.Org announcement mail; Fabio hasn't been looking at IRC because he's preparing the very last bits for the final upload
<Amaranth> X.org!
<Amaranth> That right there is my reason for switching to hoary.
<wasabi> Ubuntu is going to Xorg soon?
<crimsun> that's an interesting reason for switching
<wasabi> Will those packages make it into sid first? :)
<Amaranth> crimsun: ATI driver support. :)
<crimsun> wasabi: both Sid and Hoary will have X.Org. I presume the latter first.
<wasabi> Why the latter first? Seems that it could be pushed to experimental first.
<wasabi> =)
<crimsun> wasabi: I'm not privy to the details.
<RoBLiNuX> Sorry about that
<RoBLiNuX> my trillian froze
<RoBLiNuX> I'm going back to Ubuntu see you guys in how long?
<thoreauputic> RoBLiNuX: use xchat, mate
<RoBLiNuX> yes but I'm on XP right now
<RoBLiNuX> on my laptop and my desktop right next to me
<thoreauputic> RoBLiNuX: there's an xchat for windows too
<RoBLiNuX> let me google it
<Amaranth> wasabi: Hoary is about as experimental as you can get. :)
<RoBLiNuX> brb folks
<thoreauputic> http://www.xchat.org/
<gwildor_> hi hi room
<LinuxJones> gwildor_, hi
<gwildor_> can anyone tell me what XIMIAN is?
<Amaranth> Ximian used to be a company that works on GNOME.
<LinuxJones> gwildor_, It's a gnome based Desktop Environment
<gwildor_> oh, thnx
<Amaranth> Now it's a part of Novell that works on Mono and Novell Desktop Linux.
<LinuxJones> gwildor_, It's now owned by Novell
<gwildor_> :) thank you all
<Amaranth> ok, brb
<Amaranth> dropping to a terminal to upgrade
<RobLinux> Hello I'm back
<RobLinux> I just installed XChat only 30days free ah to bad
<georgia> RobLinux: either dont use the win32 version, or get one of the unofficial builds if the sharewareness bothers you
<RobLinux> Going to install ubuntu now
<RobLinux> So Ubuntu is only gnome?
<port7> the defalt install is gnome 2.8
<RobLinux> no KDE ?
<crimsun> you can install KDE
<crimsun> the default is GNOME
<RobLinux> thanks
<LinuxJones> RobLinux, it's not only Gnome but Gnome is the only one that is supported.
<RobLinux> got'cha
<port7> kde is in the univers repository
<RobLinux> So KDE is not supported yet or its only a gnome based?
<port7> you can apt-get install kde
<RobLinux> If I can't install firefox, I wouldn't know how to apt-get install kde yet either
<RobLinux> Curious question ... why out of Suse 9.1, Xandros Desktop OS 2.0 Open Circulation Ed., Ubuntu, Lormalinux (Redhat Based), Yoper, Slackware 10.0, Mandrake 10.0 and 10.1, only Suse, Xandros, Ubuntu, Lorma and Yoper work
<LinuxJones> RobLinux, you should look @ the faq page before you do the install :)
<RobLinux> Thanks :) yea thats what I'm gonna start doing reading before I start playing with Linux I suppose
<RobLinux> And try to find the best distro for me
<ryan> that would be a wise plan
<LinuxJones> RobLinux, do you have the Ubuntu Live CD ?
<LinuxJones> RobLinux, it would be best to play around with it for a few days to get a feel for it :)
<RobLinux> Nope,
<RobLinux> I'm installing it already lol play like that better ?
<LinuxJones> RobLinux, hee trial by fire :D
<RobLinux> I tried Slax, MandrakeMove and I like it so thats why I went on and downloaded/burned slackware and mandrake but during installation they have problems
<RobLinux> hee trial by fire?
<LinuxJones> RobLinux, what kind of problems ?
<RobLinux> I like Gaim so thats what I want to get for Linux box, I won't be using IRC much here
<RobLinux> Ok let me see
<RobLinux> Slackware (installation would go through it was hard/complicated and then at the end would be retarded i dont even know how to explain all i know) at the very end of installation where you have to exit + reboot + enter something like that
<RobLinux> then it restarts into a black sreen and says GRUB_
<RobLinux> and just stays there, Yoper didnt work before and it was giving me the samething but I managed yesterday I suppose ..
<RobLinux> Mandrake 10.0 just wouldnt go through installation at all, 10.1 would go up to partitioning but I tried different things to partition and it wouldnt do it (somehow CD1) seems to be messed up maybe? even though i downloaded via bittorrent and linuxiso.org
<Mojo_Jojo> hey, I was wondering how I can change my desktop to 32bpp(that right?)
<RobLinux> so now I'm just too stressed, and I just want to find a good, user-friendly, I can make it look the way I want either gnome or kde, something with good support like you guys for example, stable, fast for my slow system and when time is right maybe think about dual-boot on my fast pc, something I can do all or if not most of the things I do in windows (Download Music, Programs, Videos, etc, chat, send/receive files, emails, s
<RobLinux> urf, )
<RobLinux> Something like Yoper says ... Complete. Linux. Redefined . Fast, Powerful, Stable!
<kensai> daniels: thanks for X.org
<ryan> Mojo_Jojo: you probably just want to set it to "24"
<daniels> kensai: any time
<gwildor_> robolinux, I feel much better with ubuntu than yoper
<RobLinux> What you think LinuxJones
<RobLinux> gwildor, really why
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, it's easiest to just hand edit your /etx/X11/XF86Config file. It is set Default Depth from 16 to 24
<kensai> daniels: so It can be uploaded when?
<Mojo_Jojo> ryan, yeah but i've been having problems with UT an dit was suggested I try it at 32
<ryan> which is 32 bit mode minus a few rarely used alpha channels iirc
<Mojo_Jojo> LinuxJones, how safe is it to edit?
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, 32 bits is really only 24 bits plus and alpha channel
<gwildor_> robolinux, idk, yoper made me feel like I was still playing with windows, only less
<Mojo_Jojo> wtf is an alpha channel (newbie)
<daniels> kensai: likely within half an hour
<gwildor_> robolinux, and ubuntu made me say "i really like linux"
<cardador> daniels: amazing!
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, open a gnome-terminal session and type sudo -s (will get you admin piviliges) enter your user password
<Treenaks> Mojo_Jojo: "transparancy level", basically
<kensai> daniels: yeah! so it would be that easy as apt-get install xorg?
<RobLinux> nice, everybody likes a different I must say ;)
<daniels> kensai: apt-get dist-upgrade
<daniels> or smart upgrade in synaptic
<kensai> daniels: thanks! better
<ryan> gwildor_: you should be able to make that distinction with the kernel on any distro ;)
<Elwood> kensai,  news about xorg??
<gwildor_> roblinux, and in ubuntu I easily found an alternative to everything I do in windows
<Mojo_Jojo> LinuxJones, ok now what? oh ok Treenaks :)
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, It is for masking graphics afaik
<RobLinux> gwilder, how
<gwildor_> ryan, it just how it made me "FEEL"
<gwildor_> roblinux, apt-get.....synaptic
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<kensai> Elwood: ???
<theine> Anybody using Hoary having sound problems that are solved by issuing ``killall esd''?
<Mojo_Jojo> looks like I have lots to learn haha
<ryan> gwildor_: well that would be the distro itself, not just the kernel :] 
<RobLinux> I'm here in the installation saying Ubuntu Configuration .. enter the full name I'm suppose to put my username or my real name
<Mojo_Jojo> LinuxJones, ok :D i;m init :D
<kensai> Elwood: what are you trying to say?
<RobLinux> nice gwildor,  must try that hen
<Elwood> kensai,  i saw you talking about xorg release for ubuntu...what do u know?
<kensai> Elwood: it would probably be up in half an hour
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, arrow down till you see the Video/Monitor section and look for the setting for DefaultDepth
<gwildor_> ryan, that's what I was saying, I fell a lot better about ubuntu than yoper
<kensai> Elwood: Thanks daniels for his great effort
<Elwood> kensai,  can i prepare champagne to have a prty?
<Mojo_Jojo> ok, so now I just change it and longout then in?
<Elwood> daniels, u will soon have  monument on my case :)
<RobLinux> but I gotta say Yoper is the fastest thing I ever used
<kensai> Elwood: make sure daniels is invited ;)
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, change the 16 to 24 then hit <crtl> x , then hit enter
<RobLinux> Windows just slow over time
<ryan> gwildor_: you said it made you really like linux...the kernel is still linux on any distro ;)
<gwildor_> roblinux, I had to install my p2p app from a .deb, but it was cake
<RobLinux> And I'm bored with it
<RobLinux> gwildor, you need to hook me up with that so I can learn how to run p2p with linux
<gwildor_> ryan, yes, but yoper was pushing me back to just using windows, ubntu made me drop my windows install all together
<Mojo_Jojo> LinuxJones, it was already set to 24:s
<kensai> I'll play around more ut2004 until xorg is out LOL
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, then you are all set :)
<gwildor_> roblinux, let me hit google, so I can remember what I am using, (windows box at work atm) but ill help ya out
<gvl> hi
<ryan> gwildor_: well then its just ubuntu that you really like on that level, compared to yoper
<RobLinux> thanks ;)
<gvl> anyone home?
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, if your gaming 16 bit will be MUCH faster
<Mojo_Jojo> ok, so I guess it didn't need editing, but is it still safe to chnage to32?
<alexey> Hello.
<gwildor_> ryan, that's what I said to begin with
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, nooo
<janga> does anyone how to get unrar for ubuntu?
<cardador> RobLinux: xmule, amule, LimeWire, Apollon, etc, etc
<Mojo_Jojo> but isnt 2/32 better?? i've never had a problem in slackware
<cardador> janga: install unrar-nonfree from synaptic
<RobLinux> I'm downloading those internet stuff you need before finishing installation , I mean I did finish because the cd is out already
<ryan> LinuxJones: not necessarily
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, 32 bit in Windows is only 24 bit + alpha channel same as Linux
<Mojo_Jojo> noo as in dont change it to 32?
<RobLinux> cardador thanks
<ryan> LinuxJones: some games will perform faster in 32bit mode than in 16
<LinuxJones> ryan, which ones ?
<ryan> LinuxJones: particularly because certain functions aren't accellerated in 16bit mode
<janga> cardador: what repository?
<RobLinux> I've used emule for windows and it just stays there very hard to download
<ryan> LinuxJones: depending on your graphics card of course
<RobLinux> I've used arez galaxy, or ares lite, and filecroc and thats really nice ... and bittorrent is a must
<LinuxJones> ryan, I only play Q3 and I get 50 fps more in 16bit vs. 24bit
<RobLinux> kazaalite resurrection should be available for linux
<kensai> everybody downloaded firefox 1.0 final?
<RobLinux> Limewire gotta try it I have it here havent used it
<Mojo_Jojo> LinuxJones, this might explain my problem http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=779033#post779033
<ryan> LinuxJones: well, everything works better for me in 24 bit mode ;)
<ryan> most likely because my nvidia card does more accelleration at 24bit level than 16
<cardador> janga: enable universe and multiverse
<alexey> Does somebody know a program which can be used for drawing maps for table-top RPG?
<RobLinux> my friend was telling me Debian is the most stable distro, but its hard . So now Ubuntu is in existance with the most stable but not hard right its hard of course at first since you never seen it but once you get the hang of it you are gonna be running for long ?
<gwildor_> roblinux, I don't remember what it is called, nor can I find it atm, ill have to let you know when I get home, ill look a bit more
<cardador> RobLinux: you can use the kazaa network with Apollon
<LinuxJones> Mojo_Jojo, I have the same graphics card (which sucks :D)
<RobLinux> no problem.
<RobLinux> what instant messaging programs Ubuntu comes wth again?
<Mojo_Jojo> it's better then my old card;)
<Mojo_Jojo> I might get a new one after chrismas :D
<gwildor_> roblinux, gaim
<ryan> LinuxJones: i'm surprised you get better performance in quake3 in 16bit mode with an fx5200
<RobLinux> what unstable and stable means in the linux world?
<RobLinux> gwildor, thanks yes I like gaim :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out || X.Org unleashed into hoary || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood || CDs shipping now, last orders for Warty by Friday, Nov 12th, 2004, http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/ || offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<LinuxJones> ryan, easily better performance
<janga> cardabor: thx, found it!
<crimsun> awesome.
<daniels> (topicdiff: minus 'no X.Org, please wait', plus 'X.Org unleashed into hoary')
* LinuxJones on a quick smoke break 
<ryan> LinuxJones: you're using the nvidia drivers...right?
<gwildor_> CD"S ARE SHIPPING
<kensai> Microsoft paid Novell $536 million dollars today. Bill gates is less millionare today ;) LOL
* ryan breaks his x installation
<ryan> yay xorg
<sugoruyo> hi anyone there?
<RobLinux> ;)
<gwildor_> is xorg or xfree better for a newb?
<Mojo_Jojo> well I have go but i'll be back shortly and maybe I can get this damn thing working right :D bye and thats LinuxJones and ryan :D
<gwildor_> xfree is treating my ati card ok atm
<kensai> gwildor_: is the same thing xorg is faster though
<RobLinux> So how can Ubuntu be compared with Suse, Yoper, Mandrake, Slackware, Xandros, RedHat based?
<gwildor_> oh
<Kamion> bob2: anna/choose_modules=archive-copier was from a very old mail of mine and doesn't apply any more; in any case, it did the exact opposite of what was being requested
<Kamion> bob2: the correct modern advice is archive-copier/copy=false
<ryan> bleh
<ryan> do you have to manually remove xfree and then install xorg
<gwildor_> roblinux, I have only used yoper and ubuntu.....so that's all I can tell you
<ryan> manual meaning dpkg --purge
<RobLinux> gwildor, how long you been using linux
<RobLinux> I'm a newbie and I have a week playing with different distros
<kensai> Ubuntu just rocks and doesn't compare
<gwildor_> roblinux, bout a month, month and a half
<kensai> RobLinux: for stable go with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> does ubuntu have a firewall by default ( I mean something like firestarter that's easy for newbs, not iptables)
<kensai> RobLinux: I'll use yoper again in my other HDD when they switch to xorg
* ryan feels out of place
<ryan> i've been experiencing linux and other unicies for almost 5 years...
<ryan> and i didn't think that was that long..
<RobLinux> isn't Unstable and Stable a different meaning in linux world?
<gwildor_> thoreauputic, I'm not sure, but it is my understanding that you don't need one, ubuntu ha no open ports
<RobLinux> kensai, cool when will that be?
<aran_> anyone know when we get Firefox 1.0?
<thoreauputic> gwildor_: right, assuming you don't install services etc that would make sense
<gwildor_> aran_, whenever you want, mozilla.org
<RobLinux> firefox 1.0 is out already
<kensai> RobLinux: really don't know they are now concerning by total compatibility wit windows which is Good. I am on yoper developers team. But this is offtopic ;)
<gwildor_> but I would assume that firefox 1.0 would be in hoary soon
<kensai> RobLinux: I am running Firefox 1.0 final for about half an hour
<aran_> i meant in synaptic... the more packages we choose to take out of synaptic's control, the harder everything becomes to maintain
<kensai> gwildor_: you assume right
<gwildor_> :)
<gwildor_> kensai, you yoper and ubuntu dev?
<kensai> gwildor_: nope just yoper
<gwildor_> aran_, twil be soon
<aran_> just wondering...
<aran_> thanks
<gwildor_> kensai, I was gonna talk to andreas about distributing yoper cd's for the usa (mail them when ppl order), but then I switched to Ubuntu
<RobLinux> gwildor, you can always keep the peace with both (I hope it doesn't hurt)
<elw0od> now i can do apt-ge installa xorg?
<daniels> elw0od: not yet, has to get built by the buildds and propagate to the archive
<daniels> elw0od: wait a couple of hours
<gwildor_> daniels, hours??, ubuntu ppl work hard for us, huh
<daniels> gwildor_: well, what happens is that the source package got uploaded
<kensai> gwildor_: just don't tell andreas tou are using UBUNTU LOL
<daniels> gwildor_: now the i386, amd64 and powerpc build daemons have to notice and go 'oh, stuff I haven't built yet'
<daniels> gwildor_: and build them (which takes a while -- it's big)
<daniels> gwildor_: then they get uploaded, and then the archive gets mirrored to the main public server
<daniels> gwildor_: all this takes time
<elw0od> daniels, ok..but there is an how to if i want to build my own packages?
<daniels> elw0od: why would you bother?
<kensai> daniels: I am using K7 kernel it won't matter right? I'm speaking of xorg
<gwildor_> daniels, ok thanks
<jazzka> hi!
<daniels> kensai: not at all
<kensai> Oka
<jazzka> how can I install eclipse in ubuntu?
<daniels> elw0od: unless you're running some amazing pre-release amd64 hardware no-one's even heard of yet, it will be in the archive before you can build it
<gwildor_> kensai, why?, he wouldn't be upset would he?
<jazzka> which lines do I need to add to sources.list to install it?
<elw0od> daniels, sure, i was speaking in general...not referred to xorg
<dieman> daniels: i've got a 8-way opteron box in the mail, as far as i know
<daniels> elw0od: google for debian build package howto
<Sophistication> wow this little grew fast :)
<ryan> daniels: ah two hours
<daniels> dieman: sadly the crap imake system won't parallelise
<dieman> daniels: $26k of yummy, 8-way, 32gb/memory goodness.
<daniels> dieman: *nice*.
<dieman> yeah
<kensai> gwildor_: believe me he gets upset ;)
<daniels> dieman: i'll swap you that for concordia (up, 2gb)
<dieman> we will see how happy it is when it gets here.
<dieman> daniels: heh, its the univ's box ;)
<daniels> dieman: where should I send my SSH key to?
<kensai> gwildor_: If I tell him I'm using Ubuntu he'll fired me from devel team
<dieman> daniels: i might be able to negoiatiate that in the summers when it wont be used much at all
<gwildor_> kensai, hmm, maybe, if the distro picks back up, ill give it another go, maybe
<dieman> daniels: it would make one hell of a build machine.
<elw0od> daniels, ok it's the same of debian. i know how
<RobLinux> off topic question::: is it true that on irc theres no use of lol, or aol talk "Pr3ttyB0y" << my username
<daniels> RobLinux: absolutely
<dieman> n09:51 -!- zenwhen [~zenwhen@host-216-78-81-74.bgk.bellsouth.net]  has joined
<dieman>           #ubuntu
<dieman> 09:51 < jazzka> how can I install eclipse in ubuntu?
<dieman> 09:51 -!- zenwhen [~zenwhen@host-216-78-81-74.bgk.bellsouth.net]  has joined
<dieman>           #ubuntu
<dieman> 09:51 < jazzka> how can I install eclipse in ubuntu?
<dieman> ackj
<jazzka> how do I know if a package is is main, restricted, universe or multiverse?
<dieman> wrong paste
<dieman> 09:51 -!- zenwhen [~zenwhen@host-216-78-81-74.bgk.bellsouth.net]  has joined
<dieman>           #ubuntu
<dieman> 09:51 < jazzka> how can I install eclipse in ubuntu?
<dieman> ack
<dieman> stupid thing
<dieman> n/m
<gwildor_> kensai, WOW, that's not cool, he'd fire you, kinda upsetting
<jazzka> dieman, what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> RobLinux: unless you enjoy being mercillessly flamed of course :)
<dieman> jazzka: i was trying to paste out of a vnc session
<dieman> jazzka: it wasn't working right.
<RobLinux> daniels: so I can't use my username "Pr3ttyB0y" I'll have to use it like "PrettyBoy" ?
<jazzka> ok
<dieman> the hoary release ran our ftp server out of inodes
<kensai> gwildor_: right thats why me using buntu is a secret
<kensai> gwildor_: I hope they are not spying me right now LOL
<gwildor_> kensai, shhhhhhhh
<Kamion> the *hoary* release? :)
<thoreauputic> RobLinux: you don't *have* to: just some ppeople will think it's lame
<dieman> s/release/release to archive/
<daniels> RobLinux: i strongly suggest RobLinux
<gwildor_> kensai, what is funny is I heard 'bout ubuntu on yoper forums
<daniels> dieman: cool
<bagpuss> jazzka: apt-cache madison <package>
<Kamion> RobLinux: the channel is much more readable when people actually use real English
<RobLinux> daniels: why lol
<ryan> haha
<thoreauputic> I second daniels suggestion
<gwildor_> as do i
<Kamion> dieman: ah
<RobLinux> RobLinux / PrettyBoy = Me :)
<ryan> i third daniel
<thoreauputic> RobLinux: it labels you to use supposedly 1337 names
<Guest3659> http://www.geocities.com/neotechtv/rafi.zip <--- real tv programe tv6 sexshow (israel)
<ryan> yay spam
<kensai> gwildor_: hehe is their site back online?
<RobLinux> I don't get that 1337 names?
<gwildor_> kensai, that was a few months ago
<Kamion> RobLinux: it's an excessively Pr3ttyB0y-ish spelling of "elite"
<gwildor_> kensai, no there iste isnt back up
<Kamion> RobLinux: sarcastic usage; generally refers to people who think they're "elite" but in fact aren't even close to it
<RobLinux> true.. how about just PrettyBoy
<kensai> Ubuntu is the first distro I have used a month straight and is not going to be removed no no
<Kamion> that's fine, although it does come across as a little arrogant :-)
<spacey`ki> maybe he means it sarcastic :p
<RobLinux> lol
<RobLinux> I'll stay with this then :)
<ryan> heh
<kensai> Only thing that upsets me about ubuntu is that i386, which is i486 but I love everything more that i686 ;)
<ryan> i used debian for over two years on my desktop at one point
<elw0od> kensai,  what have u tried before?
<RobLinux> I'm gonna log on my linux box with RobLinux_ thats fine?
<RobLinux> or Majestic
<jazzka> bagpuss, I dont get any output when doing: apt-cache madison eclipse-sdk
<kensai> elw0od, distros?
<elw0od> kensai,  yes
<RobLinux> I'll switch here to majestic and my linux into roblinux
<thoreauputic> jazzka: wrong command, for a start
<Kamion> RobLinux: lower case is usually a good plan, but your usernames are entirely up to you
<jazzka> thoreauputic, can you help me?
<kensai> elw0od, onebaselinux, sourcemage, gentoo
<jazzka> I would like to install eclipse on ubuntu
<kensai> elw0od: and I'm on yoper devel team
<thoreauputic> jazzka: apt-cache search <packagename>
<elw0od> kensai,  interesting :)
<bagpuss> thoreauputic: man apt-cache :)
<gwildor_> kensai, do you even have a yoper instal atm???
<RobLinux> no problem
<thoreauputic> but I doubt eclipse will be in your sources anyway
<jazzka> thoreauputic, apt-cache doesnt find anything
<kensai> gwildor_: nope
<thoreauputic> bagpuss: I try to avoid RTFM here :)
<jazzka> :(((
<bagpuss> thoreauputic: for what HE wants he has the right command
<kensai> gwildor_: until 2.3 gets released it is near
<thoreauputic> jazzka: well, eclipse is clearly not there then
<RobLinux> Why ubuntu takes so long ?
<bagpuss> jazzka: apt-cache seems to know nothing about a package called "eclipse-sdk"
<gwildor_> kensai, lol...........im telling andreas.......hahaha
<thoreauputic> bagpuss: ? I don't follow you - apt-cache madison.... etc does what??
<kensai> gwildor_: it will feature a graphical installer and you can install .exe with just clicking it
<jazzka> ok, then I will have to look for it manually
<Kamion> kensai: .exe as in Windows executables?
<kensai> gwildor_: I don't like the windows program install by just clicking it
<gwildor_> kensai, really, noobs will flock, err.......
<RobLinux> is there a way to have your username saved on ubuntu ?
<Kamion> RobLinux: "saved"?
<kensai> Kamion: yeah but I don't want that
<gwildor_> kensai, I don't think it will impress me
<bagpuss> thoreauputic: I'm not going to paste it from the manpage.  Try it or look it up
<kensai> gwildor_: I just fear spyware will be instaleld as easy as in windows
<RobLinux> brb
<ryan> kensai: i believe redhat had the ability to "directly execute" windows executables years ago
<kensai> Lets make a xorg in ubuntu launch party
<ryan> which is just a wrapper of some sorts for wine
<Kamion> ryan: it's trivial on anything derived from Debian
<Kamion> ryan: install wine and binfmt-support, voila, just works
<ryan> but don't take my word for it
<kensai> ryan: yeah ity sucks
<ryan> i just saw it one day while surfing around random places, i haven't used redhat since 2000
<Kamion> (obviously, it's fairly easy to turn off too ...)
<kensai> the first to know xorg is in apt gets the pize ;)
<ryan> kensai: write the cheque out to 'cash' please ;)
<kensai> ryan, hehe
* kensai hitting reload on synaptic
<thoreauputic> bagpuss: OK got it - thanks :)
<ryan> i'm apt-get updating :P
<kensai> ryan, why use command if GUI is there?
<ryan> why use a gui if a command is there?
<gwildor_> haha
<elvstone> hm, does ubuntu come with a cross-compiler? i'm interested in using a couple of ubuntu machines to speed up compilation of FreeBSD ports on another machine.
<elvstone> (using distcc).
<kensai> ryan, well cause I see something beautifull
<Kamion> no, you'll generally have to build cross-compilers yourself
<elvstone> Kamion: ok, damn.
<Kamion> there are too many combinations for us to supply them pre-built, I'm afraid
<ryan> elvstone: oh; are you using the freebsd 5.3 release candidates?
<RobLinux> I'm back
<elvstone> ryan: no, i'm compiling RELENG_5_3 right now.
<elvstone> still 5.2.1.
<RobLinux> on Ubuntu :)
<ryan> elvstone: i just came from freebsd 5.3rc1 actually
<ryan> elvstone: more or less
<elvstone> okay.
<kensai> theres some gnome updates already out which are good
<ryan> i run openbsd and netbsd on my servers
<elvstone> me too.
<ryan> nice :)
<kensai> xorg-driver-synaptic is there now
<kensai> but xorg can't be installed yet :(
<ryan> kensai: if you find it you can't recieve the prize because you're a member of the ...uh...prize commitee!
<b00gie> xorg is available for debian and ubuntu?
<kensai> ryan: LOL
<daniels> b00gie: only ubuntu
<kensai> thats why ubuntu rocks ^
<daniels> kensai: fwiw, on concordia (a stupidly fast amd64 box -- it blocks on IO while building X), X builds take 32min
<daniels> kensai: on the G5 Xserves, they take 72min
<b00gie> hmm... i thought that ubuntu follow debian packages
<daniels> kensai: not sure how long they typically take on i386
<daniels> kensai: the message here?  patience, padawan
<bagpuss> b00gie: it's not an inviolable rule
<daniels> b00gie: yes, but we also do our own development
<daniels> b00gie: in this case, debian is also a lot more work because there are more wacky architectures to support
<bagpuss> ubuntu is "okay".  It still has a way to go before it's wonderful though
<daniels> so it's extra work on top of the ubuntu packaging
<bagpuss> still, it appears to be moving the right way
<b00gie> nice nice:)
<kensai> daniels: your scaring me man :)
<daniels> kensai: ?
<kensai> daniels: because of your messages
<daniels> kensai: i'm confused
<kensai> <daniels> kensai: not sure how long they typically take on i386
<kensai> <daniels> kensai: the message here?  patience, padawan
<kensai> That ^^^
<daniels> ah
<daniels> well, it will take time
<dieman> personally, i'll wait 6 months for x.org
<bagpuss> I recall building X3.3 on a 33MHz 486.  It's not *that* slow on a halfway modern i386 :)
<kensai> dieman: HM? why?
<dieman> kensai: because the next release is oh, 6 months out or so.
<kensai> dieman: yeah I know
<daniels> bagpuss: there's a lot more to x11r6.8 than there was to xfree86 3.3
<dieman> i jumped off the crackwagon a long time ago :)
<RobLinux> Guess Who's Back
<kensai> dieman: but why wait?
<dieman> kensai: hmm, might have something with having work to do :)
<kensai> dieman: AHhhh OK
<bagpuss> daniels: yes, I know.  I still can't imagine it takes days to build on a multiple GHz x86 though
<dieman> like, today I need to move these FAI changes from a vmware test install over to a real machine
<daniels> bagpuss: no, but it will take around an hour or an hour and a half
<dieman> and then document how to install with FAI
<dieman> for my coworkers.
<bagpuss> that's hardly any time at all
<daniels> bagpuss: relative to how long people have been frantically apt-get update'ing for since we uploaded it, it's a fair while
<torpor> hi all.
<bagpuss> daniels: *shrug* if they're in that much of a hurry to get it, they shouild have built it themselves :)
<torpor> can someone tell me how i get ubuntu to update my menu after i've installed some software?
<ryan> i wouldn't frantically apt-get update actually
<daniels> bagpuss: 'swhat I said
<ryan> it'll only stress the server
<gwildor_> torpor, not all software automagically goes to the menu, have to add it yourself
<bagpuss> torpor: use KDE instead of gnome, then it will happen that way
<torpor> yeah, but isn't there some way to tell the launcher to 'rebuild' its menus or something?  i've asked this before, and there was some 'apt-get menu' sorta trick or something, i can't remember ...
<daniels> bagpuss: good solution
<ionte> what's up with getsweaaa? just installed ubuntu. tried to install mono, but there are no mono packages at getsweaaa....?
<torpor> i would prefer to use Gnome if i can, i just want to know how to administer it properly.  seems to me that any decent 'user' distro of linux shouldn't require the user to have to do that admin themselves ...
<bagpuss> daniels: don't get me started.  The major reason I think ubuntu is broken is gnome :)
<gwildor_> kde is available
<bagpuss> torpor: welcome to gnome
<torpor> i quite like gnome actually.
<gwildor_> *ding ding*
<icu> When might the new version of ati's fglrx drivers be available?
<RobLinux> gwildor: I'm on Ubuntu now :)
<gwildor_> roblinux, you like?
<torpor> c'mon, someone tell me the apt-get menu trick.  i know there is one.
<torpor> i asked before, and did it, but i can't remember ...
<daniels> icu: fglrx doesn't support x11r6.8 in any version, iirc
<daniels> bagpuss: good for you
<thoreauputic> torpor: I believe the devs decided not to use the debian menu system because it was too much... I may be wrong but I think jdub said something of the kind
<RobLinux> gwildor: Yes
<gwildor_> thoreauputic, yes, something like "it makes the menus HUGE"
<icu> daniels: Is there an alternative driver for ati cards?
<gwildor_> icu, the default with ubuntu gives me 4k fps
<daniels> icu: yes, it's called 'radeon' and it ships with ubuntu
<torpor> okay i guess the other question is, where do i find a proper keymap for my titanium powerbook keyboard?  the default one blows chunks of monkey butt cheese.
<gwildor_> icu, radeon 7000 64mb
<gwildor_> daniels, I used "ati", I don't recall there being a "radeon"
<icu> gwilder: When I had my default install I got a fraction of the frames compared to with the fglrx driver running a mobility 9000
<daniels> gwildor_: ati just loads radeon as a submodule, they're effectively one and the same
<gwildor_> icu, oh yeah, I had to comment out a line in xfree86-4, or whatever
<gwildor_> daniels, kk, I ddidnt know, im a newb, was just saying that im not too sure that there is RADEON, only ATI
<icu> gwildor_: Can you find that line, thanks a lot, I tried getting it to work before without any luck.
<gwildor_> icu, paste me that file, ill tell you
<gwildor_> icu, atleast what I had to do
<icu> k i'll have to setup the radeon drivers again cause i'm running the fglrx ones
<gwildor_> icu, kk
<thoreauputic> torpor: apt-cache show menu   perhaps?
<torpor> whats a good IDE for ubuntu then?  i'm a 'vi/makefile' kind of programmer (C/C++) but i wanna try one of those new-fangled linux IDE's that're out there now ...
<travis> I just tried updating to hoary and during apt-get upgrade it fails because scrollkeeper-update segfaults. Is this a known issue? I can't seem to find it on bugzilla.
<gwildor_> I have a question, I isntalled from the preview cd 2 days ago, how do I update to warty, but not hoary?
<gwildor_> err, re-installed
<travis> gwildor_: Try apt-get upgrade.
<spencer_> is there a good x configurator out there for ubuntu/debian?
<cardador> torpor: check out Anjuta. its very good
<daniels> spencer_: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<drakonim> hi all,  anyone know how to map a custom command to a key-combo / mouse button ?  (hoary/gnome)
<torpor> cardador: thanks, i'm checking it out now ...
<drakonim> the keyboard shortcuts thing is useles... only lets me do some predefined gnome tasks
<cardador> torpor: and if you use it along with Glade, you get smt similar to Visual c++
<noneus> i had no such problem. i upgraded 30min ago.
<travis> noneus: with hoary?
<RobLinux> WOW!!! I like Ubuntu so much now... I'm loving the Evolution Mail
<zenwhen> Ubuntu inclides everything needed to have a wonderful useful Gnome desktop.
<zenwhen> includes*
<RobLinux> Thats why Linux rocks!
<travis> scrollkeeper was always a PITA with Debian sid too
<torpor> how do you do an upgrade?  through synaptic?  i mean, a full system upgrade?
<travis> but its been so long I can't remember what I did to fix it back then :P
<RobLinux> I like a distro like Ubuntu and Yoper has the best of the best
<RobLinux> good question travis me to want to know
<travis> torpor: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace warty with hoary
<gwildor_> travis, wont that grab hoary packages?
<travis> torpor: then apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<travis> gwildor_: No, if you installed from the CD then you are set to use warty packages.
<torpor> i've got warty in there already.  so i sub those with 'hoary' and then go?
<travis> gwildor_: It will just see if new versions of any of the are available and install them if they are.
<travis> torpor: Yes.
<gwildor_> travis, kk, and if I want to grab warty, I do..........?
<travis> torpor: You should probably know what you are doing.
<RobLinux> I've downloaded warty and yes installed it from cd so how does it upgrade?
<travis> gwildor_: apt-get upgrade....
<travis> RobLinux: If it was after the official release there aren't any upgrades.
<travis> RobLinux: And there will only be security updates until you switch to hoary, which I wouldn't do unless you like to see things break.
<RobLinux> I just installed it today and when was the official release? I downloaded and burned it like 2days ago
<RobLinux> travis:
<gwildor_> travis, that's what im saying.....if I upgrade ill grap hoary packages,.....i just want hoary
<torpor> i just want to know if hoary is the latest or if warty is?  which should i be running if i want the latest and greatest?
<ftPeter008> howdy, is this somewhere where i can ask about getting help setting up my printer?  it's printing with a weird offset that puts the page about 1 inches low in X and Y
<gwildor_> warty is stable
<Kamion> torpor: Hoary is the current development branch.
<torpor> this means there are bugs and problems then right?
<travis> gwildor_: If you run apt-get upgrade you will NOT get hoary stuff unless you've editted your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<travis> torpor: Many of them. :)
<torpor> i guess i should just be happy with a stable linux to run on my powerbook ..
<cardador> torpor: not too much for me until now :)
<spencer_> xf86 question again, I can't get out of 640x480 help
<gwildor_> travis, I added multiverse, universe, removed CD, and added marilat, am I hoary proof?
<travis> spencer_: Do you have the drivers for your video card?
<georgia> torpor: warty is stable, hoary is the testing one, bleeding edge kinda stuff, not guaranteed to work properly though (as far as i nunderstand it)
<torpor> okay, thanks everyone for the help!
<travis> gwildor_: Does it say warty or hoary in there?
<torpor> i'm now gonna work out how to dual-boot into OSX .. fun!  ;)
* torpor parts
<spencer_> travis, good question
<gwildor_> travis, idk, windows box at work, but I havent changed that so it should say warty
<travis> spencer_: ati.com or nvidia.com
<spencer_> it's an intel integrated card
<travis> gwildor_: Then it won't get anything from hoary.
<travis> spencer_: Ouch.
<ryan> prolly one of those intel810 driver cards
<spencer_> intel has a driver for it
<ryan> a friend's machine needed that driver when i was setting it up for him
<drakonim> the i810 xf86 module services all the i8xx chipset based graphics cards.  intels driver is pretty useless, it expects some old X versions
<ryan> it ran about as well as a donkey wearing greased shoes.
<drakonim> lol ryan
* drakonim disabled his onboard i845 "extreme" video and bought an el-cheapo nvidia mx 440
<daniels> actually, integrated i810 cards do get stuff from hoary
<ryan> daniels: do they work better in xorg?
<daniels> my i855 gains the ability to start more than one X server at once (kind of handy when you're hacking X servers), and also support for both pipes -> better VGA out support
<daniels> ryan: yes
<ryan> any gl? ;)
<Chibi> Ooops.
<spencer_> this is the line in the device section 'Driver      "i810"'
<Chibi> I broke it. :/
<gwildor_> broke what?
<travis> Heh, I fixed the problem by uninstalling half of GNOME. :/
<Chibi> My main ubuntu install. :/
<gwildor_> chibi, X broke?
<ryan> travis: the problem?
<gwildor_> chibi, happened to me twice
<Chibi> No, not X.
<Chibi> Networking.
<travis> ryan: Problem I was having.
<gwildor_> chibi, I had a bit of a network prob as well, dsl running at 56k
<ryan> travis: what was it?
<Chibi> No, a network problem that shouldn't happen.
<Chibi> It's direct ethernet. >.>
<ryan> travis: oh the scrollkeeper thing?
<travis> ryan: Yeah.
<Chibi> Anyway, I guess I'll just make some and use this for now.
<travis> And then I appearently fixed it by reinstaling that half of GNOME.
<Chibi> brbness.
<travis> Folks, this is why you don't do a major upgrade like this on anything beyond a minimal system install. :)
<ryan> heh
<travis> You have to bounce things around to get it all working.
<ryan> unfortunately the variables for thousands of user systems makes it hard for devs to make sure the upgrades go seamlessly
* gwildor_ goes on a smoke break cursing his windows box
<torpor> okay i can't figure it out .. how do i get yaboot to boot by default into OSX, not linux?
<torpor> or is there another boot manager in PPC/Linux?
<torpor> something i have to do in openfirmware?
<ryan> my 'windows box' is a k6-2 300 that isn't working right now because 1. it used to be a pII 400 with usb ports and i have a nice usb mouse for it and the k6-2 doesn't have usb, 2. i don't feel liking digging up a serial mouse (stupid "SuperAT" shite) and 3. i don't feel like putting in the win98 cd while it `finds' all the different stuff on this mobo
<ryan> all i was using it for really was powertab editor anyway
<ryan> which even works in wine, just without midi
<ryan> http://ryan.slipgate.org/hardware.html
<ryan> photo evidence!
<ftPeter008> is there any word when mozilla 1.0 will be included into the warty packages?
<hypa7ia> hey boys and girls, i need some help tracking down a kernel header package
<ryan> ftPeter008: you mean firefox 1.0?
<gwildor_> soon
<ftPeter008> ryan: yah, misspoke.
<ftPeter008> awesome.
<ryan> which is out today
<ryan> btw ;)
<ryan> the FINAL 1.0 build
<ryan> http://www.mozilla.org/
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: stab in the dark - substitute linux for kernel
<hypa7ia> thoreauputic: well, in synaptics, it was called kernel-headers-2.6.something
<ryan> http://www.mozilla.org/press/mozilla-2004-11-09.html
<hypa7ia> i need to find the .deb on the web in windows :-(
<gwildor_> lol, I cant even get to mozilla.org
<ryan> heh
<ryan> yeah it seems to be going really slow
<ryan> i'm guessing they're being hit with 8 million people due to the new release
<gwildor_> kevinrose.com is advertising it as well, its gonna be busy
<choong_> greetings all, i've been seeing an odd behavior on a laptop i've just installed ubuntu on, wondering if anyone here has seen it:
<hypa7ia> hey, yeah, that explains why mozilla.org is down :-)
<jpvcx> And its on slashdot
<hypa7ia> choong_: what's it doing?
<ryan> i'm sure slashdot has mozilla.org under attack too
<ryan> ..and it does
<choong_> behavior is that gnome login takes thirtyish seconds, firefox start and evolution start about the same
<hypa7ia> moz has withstood slashdottings before
<hypa7ia> choong_: warty or hoary?
<gwildor_> that was before, mozilla gets bigger every day
<choong_> i've read around on the web a bit but most people reference this behavior relating to resolver issues, which i'm pretty sure i don't have
<ryan> hypa7ia: but slashdot is surely just one of many large sites advertising it
<choong_> warty
<ryan> hell
<hypa7ia> thoreauputic: do me a favor?
<hypa7ia> ryan: true
<ryan> news.com has firefox 1.0 as a headline
<hypa7ia> and the ad in the NYT
<ryan> cnet is huge
<icu> gwildor_: Hi, i'm back. I gave those settings a try and yes dri is working except it's a lot slower than with the fglrx drivers and more problematic.
<ryan> http://news.com.com/
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: if possible, sure
<hypa7ia> rawk.
<hypa7ia> can i msg you?
<thoreauputic> yes
<gwildor_> OMG, I made it to mozilla
<ftPeter008> mmm.. darn printer.
<ftPeter008> now it's only .5 inches too tall off the top of the page.
<gwildor_> has anyone seen the add in NYT
<gwildor_> is there a shot of it on the web somewhere?
<hypa7ia> gwildor_: i don't think it's out yet
<icu> gwildor_: Have you tried tweaking your settings at all the improve performance?
<gwildor_> icu, for what?
<gwildor_> hypa7ia, oh, ok
<icu> gwildor_: To improve 3d performance
<hypa7ia> gwildor_: they're getting a deal because they were flexible on the date
<choong_> hypa7ia: any thoughts?
<ftPeter008> anyone know if A4 paper is longer than US Letter?
<choong_> ftPeter008: it is
<thoreauputic> ftPeter008: yes
<hypa7ia> choong_: no, i've only heard of that happeneing in hoary
<gwildor_> icu, all I did was comment out a line and change stuff that said generic to radeon
<ftPeter008> sweet.  synaptic upgrade of cups and switching to us letter worked.
<hypa7ia> choong_: maybe ask on the list... it's serious enough that it should be documented
<choong_> hypa7ia: cool, i'll do that. i've used linux for a few years now and never seen this issue.
* hypa7ia nods
<hypa7ia> yeah, i don't know.  linux on laptops is hard :-(
<choong_> yep
<gwildor_> for everyone who wants firefox, but cant get to mozilla.org          http://64.12.168.21/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0/
<icu> gwildor_: Oh ok, thanks anyways, I think i'll go back to the fglrx drivers as the frame rates are easily double that of the dri drivers.
<gwildor_> icu, what are you getting?
<choong_> hopefully suspend to disk will be integrated at some point
<ftPeter008> last question, as anyone added wpa-supplicant to the wifi drivers?
<icu> for glxgears, 900 for fglrx, 700 for dri. But the ratio is far greater in quake 3 etc...
<gwildor_> icu, why so low, I get 4000+
<icu> gwildor_: What kind of card is that?
<gwildor_> icu, radeon 7000 64mb agp
<gwildor_> 4x agp
<gwildor_> icu, 1.2ghz 256 ram
<icu> gwildor_: This is radeon mobility 9000 32mb so I don't know. Hmm, I gotta believe I should be getting higher. I've got a centrino 1.3, 640mb ram.
* gwildor_ shrugs
* Slackman has an ibook which doesn't have ati drivers :(
<hypa7ia> choong_: oh, i have something for that... if i find my kernel headers and get wifi working i'll find it for you
<ftPeter008> hypa7ia: what wifi card are you using?
<gwildor_> who was looking for a firefox.deb earlier
<hypa7ia> ftPeter008: internel intel pro wireless 2200
<choong_> hypa7ia: cool, thanks
<hypa7ia> choong_: are you on x86?
<puzzledm> i installed ut2004 demo on ubuntu and it won't let me uninstall it using the included script saying their is no uninstaller present ... what?
<puzzledm> does anybody know how to uninstall it
<ryan> "We get a ton of mail from people who clearly are not technically savvy, telling us how great our browser is," said Mozilla Foundation's Baker. "And the other day I had someone at my gym get down on her knees and wave her arms at me when she found out the role I have at the Mozilla project."
<ryan> rofl
<hypa7ia> that's awesome
<hypa7ia> man, i put windoze users on ff and they're pretty appreciative :-)
<choong_> hypa7ia: yep. dell precision m50, a couple year oldish p4 laptop
<ryan> yeah
<hypa7ia> mwahaha... first firefox, then openoffice... then there willbe no reason for them to not go to linux!
<hypa7ia> bwahahahaha
<ryan> when i put ff on users computers its nice how suddenly they stop getting spyware instantly
<choong_> linux is getting very close
<ryan> and i don't have to go over for visits every 2 weeks for the "oh and could you have a look at my computer" discussions
<hypa7ia> choong_: can i pick your brin for a few minutes?  i'm trying to track down a package but i don't have the net working in ubu yet
<choong_> sure
<hypa7ia> that it is choong_
<choong_> i'm actually using this ubuntu machine as my primary machine at work right now, it's pretty reasonable
<hypa7ia> me too
<hypa7ia> except for the wifi issue
<tritium> does lirc-modules-source compile with 2.6 kernels in ubuntu?
<gwildor_> anyone use gain on windows?
<gwildor_> gaim*
<lupus_> how can I see which version of gst-plugins is installe
<lupus_> d
<xinel> garg
<xinel> pc keeps freezing
<Pluk> gwildor_, i do use gaim in windows
<Amaranth> So is Xorg in Hoary now or is it still being worked on?
<Pluk> beeing synced on the servers i guess Amaranth
<Amaranth> cool
<puzzledm> how can i speed up my boot process seems to take a long time on netwrok config part
<Pluk> cuz i updated 30 mins ago
<Pluk> and now there are already new packages
<Pluk> so i guess there busy, but not for sure though
<WebMaven_> Hi folks.
<Pluk> hiya WebMaven
<xinel> anybody have any idea on why my pc keeps freezing?
<WebMaven_> I'm installing ubuntu, and have reached a screen where it is asking me which kernel to use. How do I choose?
<kensai> XORG IS IN APT!!!!!!!!! thanks daniels ;)
<hypa7ia> rawkin kensai!
<hypa7ia> oh man, been waiting for that
<bagpuss> kensai: cool.  Let me know when all the bugs are fixed and it's safe to install it :)
<hypa7ia> WebMaven_:  whatcha running, processor-wise?
<mxpxpod> are you guys going to upgrade firefox to 1.0 for warty?
<WebMaven_> It's a Pentium III
<deFrysk> erm... xorg has arrived in hoary
<deFrysk> any comment/handhelds ?
<Pluk> kewl upgrading now to x.org
<yogeex> is it ok to mix warty and hoary packages? (eg use xorg from hoary but gnome etc from warty)
<deFrysk> Pluk, good luck
<bratsche> Joy!  Firefox 1.0 is released today.
<Pluk> tankewol
<bratsche> Hopefully Firefox 1.0 will make it into Ubuntu soon.
<deFrysk> hehe Pluk
<Pluk> :P
<hypa7ia> WebMaven_: i686
<WebMaven_> my choices are: linux-image-386, linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386, linux-image-2.6-386, and linux-386
<bratsche> yogeex: That should be fine.
<hypa7ia> WebMaven_: the 2nd one
<WebMaven_> what are the differences?
<MoonSweep> hello
<MoonSweep> i don't come to ask questions this time :)
<Pluk> ok here i go.. hope to be back in a sec....
<RobLinux> Does the screensaver helps or no
<WebMaven_> hypa7ia, what are the differences between the choices?
<ryan> woo xorg 6.8@#^!%#'
<hypa7ia> WebMaven_: the second one is the newest
<WebMaven_> Ah. Thank you.
<gwildor_> ryan, its ready?
<ryan> installing now
<gwildor_> ryan, if I tried it, is it gonna be hard??
<gwildor_> ryan, should I just leave it alone?
<ryan> kensai found it first
<ryan> but he still doesn't get the prize
<ryan> :<
<gwildor_> hahaha
<hypa7ia> WebMaven_: glad to help :-)
<thoreauputic> RobLinux: Does the screensaver help for what, exactly?
<Amaranth> err, i forget
<gwildor_> ryan, but how hard is it gonna be fore me to use?
<ryan> okay i'm finished upgrading
<Amaranth> is it a good idea to update X from a term running on X? :)
<gwildor_> ryan, should I just stick with xfree
<ryan> i'm half expecting to restard x to find an error log
<ryan> we shall see
<trans_err> does evolution's spam filters actually work? I just mark things as spam and it doesn't do a thing-
<MoonSweep> Amaranth: i never had problems with upgrades on Debian, so I think Ubuntu have the same benefits
<Sophistication> Amaranth, no
<Sophistication> Amaranth, & yes
<MoonSweep> you can upgrade your whole system from an Xterm
<MoonSweep> or from Synaptic
<gwildor_> ryan, kk, aslong as it doesn't break x ill be fine, if x breaks, I have to re-install
<Mitario> hmm, x.org is not starting with Option  "Composite"     "Enabled", it says "Enabled" is not a valid value, anyone knows what it should be?
<daniels> Mitario: you put that in 'Section "Extensions"'?
<Mitario> yep
<Mitario> oh wait now it says 'problem when converting the configs data structures'
<daniels> AH BUGGER
<daniels> Mitario: change Enabled to Enable
<Mitario> ah :)
<Mitario> brb :)
<tritium> daniels, are you going to have to re-send the email?
<daniels> tritium: i doubt it, but we'll see
<tritium> hopefully not
<ryan> hrm
<ryan> X -version shows that i'm still running 4.3.0.1?
<Amaranth> Well, that was painless.
<daniels> ryan: you may have to manually sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xorg-driver-synaptics
<Amaranth> daniels: Are the xorg packages going to end up in Debian experimental too?
<daniels> ryan: did you do a non-smart upgrade in synaptic, or run apt-get upgrade, rather than apt-get dist-upgrade?
<daniels> Amaranth: eventually, but they need a lot of work before that can happen (remember debian is now like 14 architectures, to our 3)
<Mitario> daniels, ok, now it works, thanks
<ryan> daniels: i did apt-get upgrade
<Amaranth> Ah, yeah.
<daniels> ryan: don't do that
<daniels> ryan: do dist-upgrade, like the email says ;)
<ryan> well you didn't email me!
<ryan> hehe
<Amaranth> I just installed xserver-xorg and a couple other things that a search brought up.
<daniels> nah, I just emailed some random guy called 'ubuntu-announce' or something :P
<Swifty> How can i delete a programm i installed with apt-get  and ALL files (confugration etc) too it.
<Amaranth> Doh, I need to get on that list.
<ryan> running apt-get dist-upgrade now
<ryan> that'll take care of a few things that were hanging back anyway
<deFrysk> installing without a hitch :)
<Mitario> now I want to test the leet shadows :p or aren't they enabled in this early packages yet?
<ryan> screw shadows i just want xcompmgr
<thoreauputic> Swifty: apt-get remove --purge
<will_> i get to download my updates at an average of 750KB/s :)
<ryan> daniels: perfect.
<beezly> I'm back
<ryan> hooray
<will_> whats the main difference between x and xfree86?
<bagpuss> free86
<MoonSweep> lol
<will_> ha
<will_> ha
<mjr> latter implements former
<Amaranth> woo
<Amaranth> i get over 100 more fps in glxgears
<Amaranth> and when you're only getting 501fps 100 means a lot
<gwildor_> ryan, get it working?
<gwildor_> ryan, X.org?
<ryan> yeah
<gwildor_> ryan, how is it?
<ryan> just make sure you dist-upgrade, not just upgrade ;P
<ryan> its the same because i haven't enabled the composite manager yet
<ryan> not worried about trans or shadows yet
<gwildor_> ryan, I usually upgrade from synaptic, smart upgrade, but I gotcha
<gwildor_> ryan, composit manager, maybe ill wait to use it till I can find someone with the time to help me set it up
<lupus_> how can I see the version of an installed package?
<thoreauputic> lupus_: dpkg -l <packagename>
<deFrysk> XFree86: 4.3.0 | Monitor: C1770NSL/NST | Videocard: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]  | Res: 1280x1024, 16-bits | X-chat: 2.4.0
<lupus_> thx
<Slackman> heya, how hard is Xorg to get get going under ubuntu PPC?
<stvn> deFrysk: didn't work?
<daniels> i'm making packages of xcompmgr to upload now
<deFrysk> still saying xfree86 :s
<letheus> I get no sound when playing MOV-files. I?ve used VLC and XINE. MPlayer is still broken
<deFrysk> xorg is installled
<ryan> mplayer rocks
<kensai> I installed xorg already
<deFrysk> without a hitch
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: did you restart X ?
<kensai> is it as default now?
<kensai> how I check
<kensai> ?
<deFrysk> but sinfo says i have still xfree86 running
<stvn> deFrysk: they promised a smooth upgrade, it is so smooth you don't even notivce it :P
<ryan> kensai: X -version works
<deFrysk> ist probably configfiles keeping things in check :)
<kensai> X Window System Version 6.8.1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah!!!!
<LifesizeKenDoll> cool
<LifesizeKenDoll> kensai: how'd you do that?
<thoreauputic> X -version
<deFrysk> But xorg is installed flawlessly , ubuntu-developers, good work :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> kensai: but how'd you install it?
<kensai> apt-ger dist-upgrade
<kensai> apt-get dist-upgrade*
<LifesizeKenDoll> kensai: you on Hoary, or what?
<kensai> yep I'm on hoary
<daniels> deFrysk: remember you have to run apt-get dist-upgrade, or a synaptic smart upgrade
<daniels> deFrysk: apt-get upgrade will not (repeat, not) install the x.org x server for you
<LifesizeKenDoll> kensai: me too, I'll check it out
<deFrysk> daniels, I did that ;)
<kensai> daniels, can I delete Xfree86 config now?
<daniels> kensai: yah
<daniels> deFrysk: restart gdm?
<deFrysk> daniels, it says here x-window-system-core is being held back with dist-upgrade
<daniels> interesting
<daniels> mdz: please walk him through debugging apt's problem resolution stuff ^^ if you have a minute, I can't remember the necessary crack and I think I'm going to pass out at my keyboard
<letheus> I can?t get MPlayer working
<bagpuss> letheus: in what way does it not work?
<kensai> Kool glxgears is giving more FPS in Xorg great
<ryan> heh
<ryan> i still get ~3500fps
<LifesizeKenDoll> kensai: yea, X.org is nice
<stvn> woei, a 456MB download from wart to hoary, i'll do it when I've got some more bandwidth to burn
<LifesizeKenDoll> kensai: also check out xcompmgr
<letheus> bagpuss, Well, it just doesn?t start up.
<kensai> I'm getting almost 8,000
<Mitario> hmm, i don't have the xcompmgr binary.. is it in a seperate pkg?
<ryan> LifesizeKenDoll: where abouts is it?
<bagpuss> letheus: try starting it from a terminal? See what the error is?
<letheus> bagpuss, ok
<daniels> Mitario: yes, one which I haven't uploaded yet because my wrists are threatening to implode
<LifesizeKenDoll> you may have to compile xcompmgr
<kensai> LifesizeKenDoll: xcompmgr?
<Temet> eh eh, Hi LifesizeKenDoll
<Mitario> daniels, ah ok :)
<Temet> ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> hey man
<Mitario> daniels, dude, take a rest, you guys did a great job :)
* Mitario gets ~2000 fps
<LifesizeKenDoll> xcompmgr allows compositing engine to work, i.e. dropshadows and transparency
<kensai> LifesizeKenDoll: Ah ok
<bratsche> Does anyone know why I get this in Synaptic whenever I'm updating packages?
<Mitario> wow 3500 even
<bratsche> Generating locales...
<bratsche>   en.ISO-8859-1...cannot open locale definition file `en': No such file or directory
<letheus> bagpuss, Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf    Illegal instruction
<bratsche> Then I get errors about package processing starting with package 'locales'
<kensai> daniels: you deserve a good rest Thanks for Xorg ;)
<Sophistication> so how are you guys liken Ubuntu?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Sophistication: it is awesome
<bagpuss> letheus: you get that mplayer from marillat?  I had that error with marillat's package last night.  The package in multiverse worked though
<deFrysk> fixed :)
<kensai> Sophistication: we are just liking it even more in this minutes ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> I want firefox!
<LifesizeKenDoll> grr
<Sophistication> Im thinking of putting it on my test system & give it a whirl but it will be the first time I ever ran debian!
<bagpuss> Sophistication: it's okay.  I have high hopes it will be excellent in a couple more releases
<letheus> bagpuss, Yes i used Multiverse...but what is marillat?
<oddabe19> I can't install xbase-clients.... it won't upgrade it...
<oddabe19> can anyone help?  For XORG in hoary
<oddabe19> it did everything else
<Sophistication> I have ran Slackware & Redhat for the last 5 years so this will be newish!
<LifesizeKenDoll> Sophistication: I truly recommend it
<bagpuss> letheus: a different repository
<letheus> bagpuss, ok.  So, i should install MPlayer manually?
<Sophistication> LifesizeKenDoll, Heh Well I do have 40 cds coming heh
<Sophistication> I just might install it ;D
<bagpuss> letheus: no, I'd perservere...I've foundf the one in multiverse to be very stable and usable
<LifesizeKenDoll> Sophistication: alright, do that and pass out to all your friends
<LifesizeKenDoll> getting X.org now
<Sophistication> LifesizeKenDoll, If its decent I'll be passing it out to some of my clients
<Unfun> whats the pkg management system for ubuntu?
<Sophistication> Unfun, Apt
<LifesizeKenDoll> Unfun: apt-get
<Unfun> apt, thanks
<Sophistication> synaptic gui front - end for apt
<letheus> Synaptic
<Sophistication> buy me a pepsi!
<Unfun> synaptic is the front end?
<oddabe19> LifesizeKenDoll, did your upgrade install xbase-clients?
<LifesizeKenDoll> oddabe19: yea, went fine
<deFrysk> X.org: 6.8.0 | Monitor: C1770NSL/NST | Videocard: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]  | Res: 1280x1024, 16-bits | X-chat: 2.4.0
<LifesizeKenDoll> oddabe19: what's yours doing?
<oddabe19> mine didn't
<deFrysk> gottit :D
<oddabe19> it did everything except that
<LifesizeKenDoll> oddabe19: just `sudo apt-get install xbase-clients`
<oddabe19> i did
<oddabe19> it won't let me
<ryan> woo
<ryan> (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
<LifesizeKenDoll> oddabe19: *tear*
<LifesizeKenDoll> ryan: sweet, man
<ryan> daniels: i found your email :p
<gwildor_> ryan, whats that mean?
<oddabe19> LifesizeKenDoll,
<oddabe19> I don't know
<letheus> bagpuss, Allright. I will try that then. Thanks :)
<Temet> LifesizeKenDoll, is it possible to remove the word "application" in the launch bar... in order to get just the icon ?
<kensai> Now I'll install project looking glass in ubuntu?
<Kyaneos> hi
<oddabe19> in synaptic, it says xbase-clients:
<oddabe19>  Depends: libxkbfile1 but it is not going to be installed
<oddabe19>  Depends: libxkbui1 but it is not going to be install
<Kyaneos> xorg is now in unstable, is not it??
<kensai> yeah I'll give looking glass a try
<oddabe19> so i select libxkbui1 to be installed and it wants to remove most of my system
<user123> hi
<Temet> kensai, i've already try, but not a lot of succes : very slow and lots of bugs
<kensai> Temet: In which distro you tried?
<daniels> oddabe19: which architecture are you running?  what happens if you run 'sudo apt-get install libxkbfile1 libxkbui1'?
<oddabe19> k7
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: yea, it's easy
<user123> hi have a problem with hoary, but i don't exactly know what it is so i'll ask here first before submitting it to bugzilla
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: right-click->remove from panel
<daniels> oddabe19: ok, I'll need the output of the apt command then
<LifesizeKenDoll> brb - restarting X
<Temet> erf kensai, i tried it on an old hard drive with a stupid mdk 10
<user123> my problem is: nautilus is veeery slow because of som missing service or sth.
<kensai> Temet: yeah I had it working on MDK 10.1
<user123> when i start it in concole it says:
<user123> tim@ubuntu ~ $ nautilus
<user123> failed to find gam_server
<user123> failed to exec (null)
<user123> Failed to connect to socket /tmp/fam-tim-
<user123> failed to find gam_server
<user123> failed to exec (null)
<user123> Failed to connect to socket /tmp/fam-tim-
<user123> and its slow as hell
<xuzo> user123: apt-cache search gamin
<letheus> No flooding :)
<user123> around 5-10 seconds to open a folder
<xuzo> user123: install libraries and server
<Temet> well, not to slow kensai?
<kensai> Temet: yeah a bit slow it depends on hardware
<lupus_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lupus_>   xbase-clients: Depends: libxkbfile1 but it is not going to be installed
<lupus_>                  Depends: libxkbui1 but it is not going to be installed
<lupus_> anyone fixing this?
<user123> wha
<Temet> ok kensai
<user123> yeah !
<user123> you were right :)
<Mitario> heh, dependency troubles in hoary
<Mitario> libxfixes-dev: Depends: libx11-dev but it is not going to be installed, libx11-dev is already the newest version
<user123> i already thought about that but i only had _lib_gamin installed
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<user123> but that stuff should depend on each other ... however ... its hoary :)
<icu> I see that xorg has just been uploaded to hoary, has anyone tried upgrading yet? Problems?
<Mitario> icu, absolutely no problems here :)
<FX|Laptop> is anyone else using hoary and if so are they having trouble getting upgrades?
<daniels> ok, there are problems upgrading I see, give me ten minutes to go look at it
<xuzo> user123: you are rigth may be we have to report this
<FX|Laptop> I'm getting 404 errors from the repos
<Treenaks> daniels: uh, can I buy you huys a beer next month in Mataro :)
<icu> Mitario: You tried dri on it yet?
<Treenaks> guys
<user123> @icu: i didn't try it and i won't do so for some time
<user123> just got my radeon working
<Mitario> icu, umm, i think I have it enabled
<xuzo> about mataro... its free? :)
<daniels> ok, I know what the problem is
<Treenaks> xuzo: except for the travel expenses, yeah, I think so (but I'm not an authority on that..)
<xuzo> any type of registration?
<Treenaks> xuzo: the wiki
<icu> Mitario: can you give glxgears a try and get the fps?
<Mitario> i get ~ 2000 fps sometimes ~ 3500
<icu> Mitario: cool, what card?
<Mitario> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<kensai> is good idea to install xbase-clients?
<kensai> lots of things are marked to be removed
<icu> Mitario: lucky you got an nvidia, i'm stuck with this radeon m9000 in my laptop
<FX|Laptop> any idea why I'm getting 404 errors from the hoary repos?
<kensai> and it only will install libxkbfile and libxkbui
<mirak> hi
<daniels> ok, I know what the problem is, fixing and uploading now
<daniels> thanks for help in debugging
<mirak> anyone know how to select the scanner in xsane ? xsane choose bt878 instead of the scanner
<Mojo_Jojo> hey, has anyone been able to install transcode?
<mdz> daniels: the guy with the dist-upgrade problem seems to have left
<Mojo_Jojo> why do I keep getting this error when the libs are there?? "  Depends: libpng12-0 but 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Mojo_Jojo>   Depends: libquicktime1 but 0.9.2release-5 is to be installed"
<mdz> daniels: it works flawlessly for me
<pitigrilli> hi, i need help, using ubuntu for the first time. i cant find grub.conf. it isnt in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Treenaks> pitigrilli: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Treenaks> pitigrilli: you'll want to use update-grub to update it, read the ocmments thoroughly
<FX|Laptop> any help on the 404 errors?
<daniels> mdz: the problem only occurs if you have xlibs-static-dev installed
<Dennis_k> remove the ipv6 rules
<daniels> mdz: in the general case, upgrades are still fine
<daniels> mdz: but I'm uploading a new version now anyway
<pitigrilli> i just want to change the default boot. i think i can do this in menu.lst
<FX|Laptop> Well thanks for all the help anyways.
<daniels> ok, new version uploaded, if you have problems, either remove xlibs-static-dev and the -dev packages depending on it unless you really need them, or wait about two hours when a fixed version is in the archive
<daniels> for the general case, upgrades are still ok
<daniels> but, in the meantime, workrave is telling me that I should stop the day because I've been typing for 13 hours with about 20min break, and I can't disagree with it
<mxpxpod> is there any chance of getting firefox 1.0 into warty?
<daniels> mxpxpod: on
<mxpxpod> daniels: ok
* daniels -> dinner, fresh air, not typing
<mirak> anyone know how to select the scanner in xsane ? xsane choose bt878 instead of the scanner
<|progenic|> excuse me, is samba cannot to the windows network that have a pass ?
<|progenic|> password i mean
<bratsche> Hmm.. there is a newer NVIDIA driver than the one currently in Ubuntu.
<|progenic|> i always get the message the content cannot be displayed
<corbob> 67 files to be updated or installed in 9 hours...
<corbob> and firefox still hasn't made it into the repos...
<LinuxJones> bratsche, yes I think nvidia released one the other day
<bratsche> Yeah, on Nov.5
<bratsche> I wonder how long until Ubuntu gets the newest NVIDIA driver.
<LifesizeKenDoll> bratsche: hardly any distro has it yet
<bratsche> Yeah, I know.  I need to learn how to make .deb files myself so I can contribute whenever I find a package like this I'd like to update.
<bratsche> Or I could just install it from the NVIDIA installer, but I want to avoid doing that.
<acecase> is there anything special to mounting dvd-RW?
<LifesizeKenDoll> brb
<Ruffian|Q|> Hello Moto
<acecase> i can mount a normal dvd movie with a simple mount /media/cdrom1 with fstab values but i can't mount this dvd-rw
<Ruffian|Q|> Have any Ubuntu CDs Shipped yet?
<mdz> daniels: what's the problem with xlibs-static-dev?
<sabdfl> Ruffian|Q|: yes
<Ruffian|Q|> yay!
<sabdfl> they are rolling off the production line
<Ruffian|Q|> neeeeeeeeeetoriffic
<letheus> bagpuss, i downloaded MPlayer from Multiverse, but it?s the same
* KarlosII plays around with his GAIM IM Client :)
<cardador> has anyone upgraded to xorg?
* KarlosII nots it's at http://gaim.sourceforge.net/ for those who asked
<KeyserSoze> yeah
<KeyserSoze> just now
<KeyserSoze> on it right now
<cardador> KeyserSoze: xorg?
<KeyserSoze> yes
<cardador> was it painless? :)
<KeyserSoze> the packages that fabbione just built
<KeyserSoze> yeah
<KeyserSoze> no probs
<cardador> KeyserSoze: you did a dist-upgrade,  or something else?
<KeyserSoze> yeah dist-upgrade after changing the sources.list to hoary
<cardador> KeyserSoze: ok i have them on hoary since the first day.
<KeyserSoze> only prob was with the modelines I needed to add to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf because of my laptop widescreen
<KeyserSoze> so just do the dist-upgrade
<cardador> KeyserSoze: so it will use xorg.conf instead of XF86Config-4? what about nvidia drivers? do i have to add them to xorg.conf?
<KeyserSoze> yeah
<KeyserSoze> xorg.conf is what it uses
<KeyserSoze> and gotta change the driver to nvidia
<cardador> KeyserSoze: and comment and uncomment dri, etc?
<Chibi> Hey, what was the dev tools metapackage again? x_X
<WW> Chibi: build-essential
<Chibi> Thanks.
<KeyserSoze> also add: Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"
<Chibi> I hate breaking things. :P
<KeyserSoze> to the Device section
<KeyserSoze> car: of course
<cardador> Keybuk: thanks ill keep that in mind
<KeyserSoze> k
<enabl> do I need xcompmgr to enable the drop shadows with xorg
<cardador> Keybuk: do you notice any difference from xfree?
<Unfun> is there a way to get ubuntu to authenticate off a NT PDC?
<KeyserSoze> cardador: real transparency
<KeyserSoze> also need this
<KeyserSoze> Section "Extensions"
<KeyserSoze>         Option          "Composite"             "Enable"
<KeyserSoze> EndSection
<Chibi> enabl- xfwm4 has a built in compositor.
<cardador> KeyserSoze: what about speed
<caso> hi KeyserSoze, I've changed sources.list to hoary and I did the update, upgrade an distro-upgrade
<Chibi> You can use that instead. :o
<Chibi> caso - That was a mistake. :P
* Keybuk takes cardador's tab key away
<caso> I've changed XF86Config-4 for the touchpad and it keeps working
<KeyserSoze> car: about the same I'd say
<enabl> does it need to be enabled at compile time Chibi
<KeyserSoze> caso: xorg uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf not XF86Config-4
<Unfun> whats teh sources list for hoary?
<ti1> but you can make a link, then its no difference
<caso> key: I didn't now it, but it works
<Chibi> Yes, enabl. I recommend not using shadows and transparencies now though, because they're still buggy. :/
<cardador> upp sorry Keybuk :)
<cardador> upps*
<ti1> ln -s XFree86Config-4 xorg.conf should work
<enabl> I'll be using it, I love that eye candy :)
<Chibi> Xine and OpenGL don't like them too much.
<caso> ok, i'll look at xorg.conf tomorrow
<caso> thanks key
<KeyserSoze> np
<caso> chibi, why do you say it was a mistake???
<Chibi> Hoary likes to be broken. :P
<caso> :)
<Unfun> how do i change from warty to hoary  source list?
<ti1> just replace warty with hoary
<Chibi> Replace instances of the word warty with hoary
<Chibi> :o
<caso> I've tried to install from de installCD but it doesn't work, so I installed warty and update to hoary
<Chibi> Still not smart! :O
<cardador> Unfun: do what til and Chibi said on synaptic > repositories
<Chibi> Don't do it unless you like fixing broken things.
<Unfun> got it
<Unfun> i like fixing broken things
<cardador> ahah
<Unfun> also wondering if hoary includes winbind
<caso> is just to try it
<caso> i'll reformat it tomorro late
<caso> :)
<Chibi> Last time I played with it, the init failed, gnome broke, X broke, networking broke, and alsa broke.
<caso> is too soon to try it, maybe in april'05 :)
<Unfun> hah
<ti1> (20:03:29) Chibi: Don't do it unless you like fixing broken things. < i just added the hoary repository and updated everything available, still works find ...
<Unfun> til did you do upgrade
<Unfun> and distro-upgrade?
<Unfun> then reboot?
<Chibi> Absolute madness. :o
<Chibi> Because I just did it an hour ago.
<ti1> mh
<skar> i've got an apache server and its logs are in /etc/httpd/logs and in /etc/logrotate.conf, its set "include /etc/logrotate.d"
<ti1> i used synaptic
<ti1> so i used whatever synaptic uses
<Unfun> im doing it from command line
* KarlosII yelps ooh firefox 1.0 was released today :)
<skar> and in /etc/logrotate.d/apache the log files are listed, but my logs are not rotated? any idea
<ti1> yesterday i compiled gparted from source and deleted and moved some partitions
<Chibi> We better get that in warty soon. :o
<ti1> everything still fine
<ti1> buggy software is the best
<Dennis_k> hi
<enabl> Chibi is it possible to toggle the drop shadows on/off with the xfce compositor
<enabl> or are they on all the time
<Chibi> Not at the moment. We're trying to get that in as a console option before the 4.2 release.
<enabl> cool thanks
<Chibi> We added in the compositor after the translation lock
<Chibi> So no UI config tools. :/
<Slackman> Chibi: are you one of the XFCE devels?
<bur[n] er> is there a changelog regarding xffm?  i really would like a gtk alternative to nautilus
<Chibi> Not officially, I'm on the dev lists though. :P
<bur[n] er> one that is as powerful as konq though
<Slackman> bur[n] er konq rocks, i love fish://
<Chibi> XFFM is getting better, no icon view yet, but it's much more usable than it was in 4.
<Slackman> xfce is fast
<Slackman> =)
<Chibi> XFCE is the best :D
<ryan> heh
<bigbrother0074> so....what's the story on firefox 1.0? should i go for it?
<Chibi> It's the middleground between full desktop and simple window manager.
<bur[n] er> Slackman: i agree ;)  fish is why i use konq
<bur[n] er> and smb:/  actually works to windows machines
<bur[n] er> thanks Chibi
* bur[n] er still prefers fluxbox to xfce, but xfce is nice
<Slackman> bur[n] er i just love that you can use fish,ftp,http,smb,nfs countless other protocols from within any app
<Slackman> its just so handy
<tim1> is Daffyd Harries here ?
<Chibi> I love konqueror. But I hate Qt. :/
<Slackman> Chibi, heh, i love xfce but not partial to gtk :)
<daf> tim1: hi
<tim1> oh, that was easy
<tim1> hi
<tim1> i just wanted you to ask what i have to do when i want to join the translation team as translator for the ubuntu website
<ryan> rats
<ryan> can't build xcompmgr
<ryan> oh well
<bur[n] er> gtk is kind of a pain to develop a ui in... but i like it's look & feel as opposed to qt
<Chibi> GTK feels better. Qt looks like I'm looking into ouch. :/
<Chibi> It doesn't matter the theme, it just always hurts my eyes.
<hypa7ia> hey, anyone have any idea if the crypto library that WEP needs is enabled in the default ubuntu kernel?
<Slackman> hmm see i think GTK looks better but qt feels more responsive
<tim1> daf: ...
<bur[n] er> x.org in hoary!!! time to dist-upgrade :)  anyone using it?
<hypa7ia> not yet, bur[n] er... waiting a week or two :-)
<Chibi> Yes, qt feels more responsive, but it looks fugly. :o
<ubuntu-geek> bur[n] er: yep upgrade was smooth.. works good so far
<|progenic|> anybody know how to use 3ddesktop ?
<mdz_> |progenic|: there is a document in the wiki which explains it
<Chibi> |progenic| Don't. hehe.
<Slackman> Chibi i use gtk on my ibook, but i can't work with it...its so much easier to have fish & other protocols accessable to each app
<bur[n] er> right on... one person is good enough for me to try it out and do some bug reporting
<|progenic|> don't ? why?
<daf> tim1: just as second
<Chibi> What's fish, may I ask. :o
<tim1> ok :)
<bur[n] er> fish:/  ==  scp
<Slackman> Chibi its just ssh/scp
<Chibi> Ah.
<Slackman> but mounted..sort of
<lupus_> the clock applet is using 18.6mb
<lupus_> is this normal?
<bur[n] er> supposedly gftp can do scp, but it's a painful workaround
<caso> see you mates
<Slackman> i know nautilus can do sftp easily too, but its never available to other apps
<bigbrother0074> so....what's the story on firefox 1.0? should i go for it?
<bur[n] er> bigbrother0074: i'm using it successfully on win32 boxes
<Slackman> i.e, under xfce if i use gimp, i dont have sftp access
<ubuntu-geek> bur[n] er:  there is some talk on the forums about x.org too.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3790
<Chibi> bigbrother- Wait for a bit.
<hypa7ia> so, anyone have an where i can find out if something is enabled in th default ubuntu kernel or not?
<tim1> i hope firefox 1.0 will be on the ubuntu repository soon
<bigbrother0074> Chibi, how long? what for?
<letheus> Why wait?
<Chibi> As far as I'm concerned, 0.9.is still more stable.
<bur[n] er> right on, thanks ubuntu-geek
<letheus> ok
<bigbrother0074> Chibi, i see
<Chibi> I can't count the time 1.0RC1 has crashed on me.
<hypa7ia> choong_: http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/
<jordi> hypa7ia: have you tried to look for a config-* in /boot?
<hypa7ia> jordi: no, but i wil, hadn't the slightest idea where to start
<jordi> hypa7ia: k
<hypa7ia> jordi: is that where it's likely to be?
<jordi> hypa7ia: most certainly
<jordi> /booot/config-2.6.x
<ryan> hrm yeah nautilus is painfully slow now
<ryan> takes like 5-10 seconds to open each directory
<bur[n] er> pr was a lot more stable than rc's, but 1.0 is stable for me so far
<bur[n] er> uhh... regarding firefox that is
<hypa7ia> now is that something that i can edit, jordi?  i just need to enable ARC4 crypto.  or do i need to recompile
<jordi> hypa7ia: recompile
<daf> tim1: have you seen the TranslationTeam page on the wiki
<hypa7ia> tarnation :-(
<lupus_> is it normal that the dbus-daemon is run twice
<jordi> config-2.6.x is just the configuration file ubuntu used to build your kernel
<daf> hypa7ia: hi there :)
<Slackman> ryan, not that i'm a nautilus fan, but what sys you got?
<hypa7ia> that's what i figured jordi :-(
<lupus_> once for the current user and once for messagebus
<hypa7ia> hi daf
<hypa7ia> unless ARC4 is enabled in the default kernel, in which case the fault lies elsewhere
<daf> hypa7ia: Prague?
<hypa7ia> daf: prague?
<sjoerd> lupus_: it should run once for the system and once for the user
<hypa7ia> can someone check for me if CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is on in the default kernel?  i'm in windoze :-((
<daf> hypa7ia: whoops, mistook you for someone else
<wasabi_> Is Ubuntu going to have an easy to use server edition?
<hypa7ia> daf: no worries :-)
<LinuxJones> wasabi_, who knows :)
<tim1> daf: ah this is a good start, thanks
<Slackman> wasabi_ why cant you use the existing one?
<Chibi> wasabi_ - boot the install disk in server mode?
<wasabi_> Slackman: i said "easy to use". As in, with profiles about what type of server. Wizards for standard office setups (centralized LDAP user base), etff like that.
<wasabi_> Windows/OS X style.
<Slackman> wasabi_ ah ok....are there any linux distro's that do that now?
<wasabi_> Not that I know of.
<Chibi> wasabi_ - Some debian team might be ganking fedora's apache config tools
<ryan> Slackman: heh, sempron 2400+
<Chibi> Fedora 3 has apache stuff. :/
<wasabi_> I want a "install the server, set up the domain, join workstations to domain" type model that Windows and OS X have.
<will_> when is firefox 1.0 going to be available in ubuntu?
<ryan> Slackman: nautilus was working fine before i dist-upgraded
<wasabi_> Configures pam, nss, and the bunch. And kerberos.
<daf> tim1: ok, let me know if you have any more questions
<Slackman> ryan i have a g3 800 and its actually quite fast for me...well quick for nautilus
<Slackman> wasabi_ hmm sounds like a good idea..would prolly save a lot of time
<tim1> daf: there is also a page on the wiki were the german website translation is being coordinated, the just translate the texts and add them as articles to the wiki
<wasabi_> Slackman: it's such a good idea what MS has been doing it since '95
<wasabi_> s/what/that/
<tim1> if i want to do the same, may i just start or do i have to do sth. else before ?
<Chibi> multiverse is the semi-approved branch, right?
<mdz> Chibi: no
<Chibi> :o
<daf> tim1: for translating the wiki, you might want to talk to the docs team
<mdz> multiverse is the absolutely least approved set of packages
<xukun> hi @all
<Chibi> But isn't universe just a snapshot of debian?
<tim1> no they are translating the website and store the texts in the wiki
<Slackman> wasabi why not submit the idea then..
<daf> tim1: they hang out in #ubuntu-doc
<mdz> universe is free software packaged in Debian format, much of it from Debian
<Chibi> Ahkay then.
<mdz> multiverse is, well, not :-)
<daf> tim1: off the top of my head, nobody is doing German translations at the moment
<cardador> hello again. i have just dist-upgraded. how can i tell if i have xorg running?
<wasabi_> is Xorg out?
<wasabi_> in ubuntu?
<wasabi_> I didn't think it was yet.
<cardador> wasabi: yap
<cardador> read topic
<Slackman> wasabi, i have only used slack before ubuntu and it doesn't really configure anything for you so i'm kinda used to doin stuff myself
<Chibi> <3 slackware.
<tim1> no, actually it seems like there are two guys: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GermanDocumentsUebersetzer
<cardador> so how can one know if he is running xorg?
<wasabi_> there is so much in the topic
<wasabi_> which one? :0
<zenwhen> ehy Slackman
<zenwhen> Hey*
<Chibi> Slack was my first distro, and the only one I liked til ubuntu.
<zenwhen> Im a convert from Slack as well
<mdz> cardador: if everything goes according to plan, you don't notice anything
<bwlang> cardador: i guess you could look at /var/log/XF...
<Chibi> awesome :D
<Slackman> zenwhen hey
<Chibi> Go former-slackies
<wasabi_> oh i see
<martink> or run xdpyinfo |head -5
<Slackman> :)
<wasabi_> you can use hoary before it's released.
<zenwhen> I switched from Slack becase Pat is stubbornly dropping Gnome from Slack.
<Chibi> Same
<zenwhen> I cant put up with that
<cardador> mdz: i noticed some breaks just after restarting. but now everything normal
<mdz> dropping GNOME in favour of what?
<ryan> Slackman: you using xorg 6.8?
<Chibi> Just dropping it.
<Slackman> zenwhen...i just can't use it on PPC
<mdz> cardador: breaks?
<zenwhen> Im the one who asked him about it and posted that link on Dropline that got Slashdotted.
<xukun> I,m trying to install freenx but I just two unmet dependencies, I,m a bit new so help would realy nice
<jordi> well, just having KDE
<Slackman> ryan on slack yeh, on ubuntu no..
<xukun> just get ..
<Chibi> He's leaving some gnome-less compiles, probably for xfce or something.
<Slackman> zenwhen...dropline is so much better than the default slack gnome though..i think its a good idea
<ryan> Slackman: i think its an issue with xorg in ubuntu somehow.
<zenwhen> I love Ubuntu because they dont include KDE and dont oficially support it. It gives them time to fucus on the DE that I use.
<ryan> Slackman: since before i upgraded it was fine
<Chibi> Dropline is poo :/
<ryan> Slackman: and i only noticed because someone on the ubuntu forums said they got the same problem
<zenwhen> Dropline is buggy.
<Chibi> KDE is poo. :o
<ryan> after upgrading
<ryan> heh
<tim1> daf: no, actually it seems like there are two guys working on it: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GermanDocumentsUebersetzer
<xukun> I will try to past it on #flood
<ryan> so i posted a reply
<zenwhen> Chibi, agreed.
<zenwhen> kde is indeed poo
<zenwhen> lol
<mxpxpod> daniels: ping
<Chibi> XFCE is Good.
<daf> tim1: oh, right
<Chibi> XFCE over gnome is good.
<Slackman> Chibi...each to their own
<zenwhen> oh
* Slackman likes KDE
<zenwhen> KDE is too gaudy for me.
* unperson is agnostic, but has found gnome to be less feature complete.
<ryan> Slackman: http://ryan.slipgate.org/
<ryan> Slackman: KDE screenshots ;)
<Chibi> Anyway, I need to reboot for kernel. :P
<will_> hi ppl how do i create a boot disk?
<ryan> will_: dd?
<Slackman> ryan...nice shots :)
<esj> is there a live CD process for ubuntu?
<zenwhen> theres an official loivecd
* KarlosII ponders the articel about detecting firefox with servers :)
<zenwhen> livecd*
<esj> is it possible to customize?
* KarlosII ponders the articel about detecting firefox with servers :) http://www.ericgiguere.com/articles/how-to-detect-firefox.html
<esj> zenwhen: is it possible to customize the live CD?
<will> ryan: what is DD?
<tim1> daf: ok so  i think i will talk to the other translators in the wiki or the mailing list first, thanks for your help
<Rene_S> Does anyone happen to know how to get the nickserv to auto id me when I join the server using Xchat ?
<zenwhen> esj, I dont know.
<daf> tim1: no problem
<zenwhen> Sorry.
<esj> zenwhen: no big deal.  I was just looking for a bootable Linux base for building an embedded service
<esj> I like the basic philosophy of debian but I didn't like the fact that it was moldy
<esj> gentoo is ok but is awfully raw especially if you are handicapped like I am
<IMSoP> will:  "dd" is a raw disk writing utility (well, that's what it's used as, anyway)
<esj> the Gentoo community also has a bit of a technology testosterone problem
<Pizbit> heh
<esj> I prefer to work with humans and to be humane in return
<unperson> Rene_S, Yes, you can edit the entry for Freenode and tell it to issue the Identify command on connect.
<daku> i just insalled ubuntu, when i try to connect to cups on localhost:631 it says "Administrative Tasks disabled"
<bur[n] er> esj: the livecd is based on morphix... you could do anything with the morphix base... just check out morphix.org
<daku> now can i re enable admin for cups?
<kolektiv> hi - has anyone managed to get a speedtouch usb working under ubuntu?
<mirak> No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<esj> k thanks for the pointer
<mirak> why does the mixer say this ?
<unperson> esj, What about debian unstable?  Or is that living a bit too dangerously?
<bur[n] er> esj: you can use the ubuntu repositories along with the morphix base for the updated packages
<zenwhen> Hmmm
<esj> I have blown up more machines that I care to think of with unstable
<Rene_S> Cool thanks for the info, hate having to remember to do it manually. Ex Lazy Windows User
<zenwhen> Is there a way to add custom hotkeys to gnome?
<mirak> how do I select the good scanner in xsane ?
<esj> when your hands don't work right, it's really unpleasant to keep reinstalling
<Dennis_k> synaptic tells me some packages are broken, how can i fix these?
<Rene_S> Hmm, I am not gonna comment on that ....
<unperson> esj, I'd been using debian testing, which was recent enough for my taste, but ubuntu is nice because it has a good default set of apps, great config, and easy install.
<Slackman> unperson...debian unstable is actually quite stable :)
<mirak> I think I will reuse ubuntu when it will be more mature
<esj> the other hat I wear (besides advanced anti-spam system design) is of co-cto for the open source speech recognition initiative
<LinuxJones> mirak: hwat kind of scanner do you have ?
<mirak> LinSpider: umax
<Rene_S> You know what Mirak for a beta Hoary for instance is almost as stable as a release version of other distro's
<esj> I hope within a few months, we will have successfully (through wine) have speech recognition running on Linux
<mirak> umax astra 1220s
<mirak> scsi
<daku> anyone?
<unperson> Slackman, So I've heard.  But I've also heard that occasionally packages break badly, so don't use if if you don't want to deal with that, which I don't.
<mirak> it was working on debian
<esj> and I'm hoping that we can settle on one or two distributions for disabled people to use
<mirak> esj: isn't tux harmless ?
<mirak> arm
<mirak> it's pinguin
<mirak> :)
<Slackman> unperson yeh true...it does do that... :) ubuntu seems good to me though..hence why i run it on my ibook instead of debian now
<esj> mostly harmless
<Despair> esj: hmm, I take it sphinx is insufficient? how much of a difference is there between it and the one you are running through wine?
<Rene_S> Woot, Firefox 1 is out, nifty.  Apparently I auto installed it or my wife was messing with it
<xukun> I realy dont understand why this is happening if try to install freenx: freenx: Depends: nxagent (>= 1.4.0-4.0) but it is not going to be installed Depends: nxproxy (>= 1.4.0-4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<esj> there's approximately a five-year and $20 million development of difference between what I use now for speech recognition and Sphinx
<mirak> xukun: there is tons of problems like this
<mirak> esj: try to install kde
<esj> I currently use NaturallySpeaking which does not yet run on wine
<mirak> you can't
<esj> it doesn't even installed properly
<xukun> mirak: no I dont want to install kde, it should be working for gnome too
<RageMax> ooh
<RageMax> xorg in hoary
<Slackman> does kde install on ubuntu PPC yet?
<mirak> xukun: I don't say you should install kde, I say that you can't install kde because of deps problems
<mirak> Slackman: not for me, there is unresolved deps
<Slackman> mirak..yeh i was getting that a few weeks ago :(
<mirak>   kde: Dpend: kdeaddons mais ne sera pas install
<mirak>        Dpend: kdeutils mais ne sera pas install
<xukun> mirak: I see,
<xukun> mirak: do you have any idea?
<mirak> actually I wonder what ubuntu have more than debian
<mirak> xukun: no
<xukun> mirak: thanks
<mirak> xukun: packages are just missing
<xukun> mirak: yeah I got that much
<mirak> xukun: kdepasswd is missing
<esj> seems like all of the live CDs are derivatives of knoppix
<mirak> maybe a manual install can do it
<mirak> if you find it in the repository
<Amaranth> mirak: apt-get -t warty install kdepasswed
<Rene_S> Argg, I really have to stop watching CNN, some guy just got shot on TV.   Gonna ruin my whole day
<Amaranth> If you're talking about issues with hoary.
<Amaranth> That might word, anyway.
<Challange> can u please tell me where to download bluetooth software or what to do if I need to connect my phone?
<Amaranth> gnome-phone-manager?
<IMSoP> apt-cache search bluetooth?
<Amaranth> No, gnome-phone-manager actually exists. :)
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get audio working in my videos after I did apt-get install totem-xine to get video side working?
<bur[n] er> with gstreamer, my playback of audio worked, but not video
<bur[n] er> with xine, video works, but no audio
<bur[n] er> nm... i think it's because i don't have gstreamer-mad
<daku> can some please point me to a how to on adding a windows printer
<daku> im having a bitch of a time doing it
<daku> i've never had an issue doing it through the cups webinterface
<adnans> "Extracting templates from packages: 100%"
<bur[n] er> nope... i lied, i do have gstreamer0.8-mad
<adnans> what's this?
<daku> but by default ubuntu disables the web admin interface for cups
<subterrific> bur[n] er: xine doesn't use gstreamer anyway
<Challange> root@Johny:/home/challange # apt-get install bluez-utils
<Challange> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Erforrs ideiglenesen elrhetetlen)
<Challange> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<daku> anyone know how i can enable the admin part
<bur[n] er> in totem, it says it's using the mad decoder for audio though?
<daku> Challange: you need to be either root or you have another apt-get; dpkg -i process running
<subterrific> bur[n] er: its probably because esd is blocking anything else from using your sound card
<bur[n] er> ?
<bur[n] er> how do i fix that?
<subterrific> bur[n] er: killall -9 esd :)
<Challange> as you see: root@Johny
<bur[n] er> rhythmbox works... but that uses gstreamer
<Challange> thnx
<Challange> byez
<bur[n] er> good call subterrific :)  how'd you know that?
<subterrific> bur[n] er: yeah, and if you run gstreamer-properties you probably have audio out going through esd. i don't think xine uses esd though, not sure how to make it
<bur[n] er> or... how would i know that?  and do i need esd for anything?
<bur[n] er> you'r right... gstreamer is using esd
<bur[n] er> maybe i should tell it to use alsa?
<subterrific> bur[n] er: esd is used by gnome to play system sounds, i recommend disabling that and killing esd
<bur[n] er> aww
<subterrific> and switching gstreamer to use alsa
<bur[n] er> i hate system sounds anyway
<bur[n] er> and if i have to disable esd for my snowboard videos... so be it ;)
<mirak> Amaranth: I am on hoary
<xukun> can I dist-upgrade ubuntu?
<mirak> yes
* Amaranth stabs
<subterrific> bur[n] er: esd is total crap anyway, i wish ubuntu hadn't shipped it. i've seen more sound problems on ubuntu than anything else. unfortunatly there isn't anything better than esd yet
<Amaranth> My video card is messing up with bzFlag _again_.
<Amaranth> Last time it fixed itself when I wiped my HD.
<bur[n] er> isn't there supposed to be a new alternative to esd and artsd in the works?
<xukun> mirak: do I need to change the source.list, becouces it finds nothing if I do that now?
<bur[n] er> could've sworn i just read about it
<subterrific> bur[n] er polypaudio
<cardador> hmm upgraded to xorg and now starting gnome and nautilus are extremely slow
<bur[n] er> yeah, that's it
<bur[n] er> hope it's everything promised
<mirak> xukun: don't know
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: with jack as the backend that would kick so much ass ;)
<Unfun> i upgraded to xorg and now my evolution exchange email doesn't work
<mirak> xukun: you must update before
<xukun> mirak: I know
<bur[n] er> i thought polypaudio was the backend?
<bur[n] er> heh... too many sound things for me to keep track of... gstreamer, arts, esd, polypaudio, oss, alsa
<Amaranth> its more of an interface, afaik
<cardador> Unfun: isnt your nautilus slow?
<bur[n] er> i thought gstreamer was supposed to be the 'interface'
<bur[n] er> even juk in kde uses gstreamer as well as amarok
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: low level: oss, alsa   mid level (sound servers): polypaudio (sort of), jack, artsd, esd    high level (use these when creating programs): gstreamer
<Amaranth> :)
<Rene_S> cardado - apt-get install gami
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: thanks :)
<Rene_S> that might fix the speed thing
<Despair> Rene_S: +n?
<Unfun> cardador no
<trans_err> does the xorg in hoary support transparency?
<linux_mafia> anyone using a bluetooth usb dongle, or any bluetooth for that matter on hoary?
<bur[n] er> trans_err: if you add the line to xorg.conf
* bur[n] er has yet to try bluetooth anything
<cardador> Rene_S: ill trry that
<Amaranth> The perfect mix of those being polpaudio with the esd interface and jack backend running on top of alsa with all of that powering gstreamer.
<Rene_S> +n what ?
* Amaranth drools
<trans_err> bur[n] er, what line?
<subterrific> bur[n] er: the reason you'd want that mid-level is to do things like caching and network transparency that aren't really in the scope of gstreamer
<linux_mafia> trans_err, Section "Extensions"  Option  "Composite"   "Enabled" EndSection
<Amaranth> Get caught writing to /dev/dsp for sound in your program and expect to see me knocking on your door holding a baseball bat.
<cardador> Rene_S: did you meant gamin?
<Rene_S> Yeah
<bur[n] er> so i could potentially play smb://server/folder/myfile.mp3 with beep-media-player without copying it over or mounting it first?
<Rene_S> sorry forgot a n
<cardador> Rene_S: wow thank you Rene_S, that was it!
<schwuk> are there any skype packages for ubuntu?
<Rene_S> Your welcome, I read that on the Forums, was confused about it all night hehe
<subterrific> bur[n] er: more like you can pick any machine on a network and pretend that is your local sound card
<bur[n] er> schwuk: no... just get it from debian repositories
<cardador> Rene_S: i just read the forums but aparently missed that
<Rene_S> Its someplace in the Hoary section
<Rene_S> I did a search for FAM
<Amaranth> uh oh
<Chibi> schwuk - http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=skype&submit=&arch%5B%5D=i386&arch%5B%5D=all
<subterrific> bur[n] er: similar to the way X11 lets you use a remote display, a sound server lets you use a remote audio card
<bur[n] er> subterrific: other way around?  i think i get it... thanks
<Amaranth> If they want to move beep-media-player into main they had better get a new default skin. :)
<ryan> cardador: i noticed the same thign
<bur[n] er> default beep skin kinda sucks
<ryan> cardador: as did another person in the xorg thread on the ubuntu forums
* bur[n] er is no artist however
<Amaranth> It's this plain debian thing.
* Amaranth pukes
<bur[n] er> ubuntu needs a new default PS1 too ;)
<Amaranth> PS1?
<IMSoP> bash prompt?
<linux_mafia> bash prompt
<Amaranth> What's wrong with the bash prompt?
<xuzo> i know that xorg was released today, but is fglrx going to be update in the next hours or I have to wait several days/weeks?
<Rene_S> Beep Media Player does'nt use the system tray ?
<adnans> linux_mafia: I did some file transfer with bluetooth the other day
<bur[n] er> PS1="\[\033\] \u\[\033\\] @\[\033\\] \h:\[\033\] \w\$ "
<bur[n] er> like that Amaranth ;)
<Amaranth> o_O
<bur[n] er> Rene_S: nope
<Rene_S> k
<Amaranth> oh!
<desp> heya
<Rene_S> just have to be carefull, I tend to get click happy
<Amaranth> It says debian. :)
<desp> is there a way to have a subtitles .txt file displayed alongside a movie in Totem/Xine?
<lt_kije> has anyone had success installing a USB2.0 pci card and getting it to work with Warty?
<Rene_S> Cool Gxine works almost as good as Kaffeine did
<linux_mafia> adnans, ok, just ive noticed that when my dongle is plugged in, my box starts to works hard, looking at my hw monitor, cpu usage dosen't seem to go up, but the temp goes up nearly 10 degrees, and i can hear the fan on my cpu start to wind up
<lt_kije> i've got an el-cheapo VIA PCI USB 2.0 host controller card -- it doesn't show up in lspci
<HelmutG> hello. i was just trying to find out differences between ubuntu and debian (advantages and disadvantages), but the about page does not seem to be complete enough. could someone tell me where to find a good article without starting a flamewar?
<adnans> linux_mafia: no such probs here..
<adnans> linux_mafia: can you see which processes are more active?
<bur[n] er> HelmutG: no disadvantages whatsoever as ubuntu is the best distribution around and nothing else compares ;)
<ryan> Rene_S: thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou! :D
<HelmutG> bur[n] er: thanks for your incompetent answer.
<LifesizeKenDoll> HelmutG: Ubuntu isn't as configurable, but the default configuration is really good
<Rene_S> Try this out for a review http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8754
<linux_mafia> adnans, hmmm, nothing out of the ordinary that i could see
<LifesizeKenDoll> HelmutG: I've used many distros, Ubuntu is my favorite - just so easy to use
<bur[n] er> incompetent?  just my opinion
<LifesizeKenDoll> bur[n] er: try to give a valid response, though - it helps the community
<HelmutG> LifesizeKenDoll: i know you can tell me a lot, but i takes your time. i therefore asked for an article.
<bur[n] er> sorry sorry
<bur[n] er> just seemed like an attempt at a flame
<LifesizeKenDoll> HelmutG: ah, alright
<HelmutG> bur[n] er: i asked for objective facts not for subjective opinions.
<Rene_S> Ouch I popped a vien from when they took blood earlier brb, gotta clean up the mess
<bur[n] er> something i could blog about i guess
<LifesizeKenDoll> bur[n] er: flames != good
<linux_mafia> LifesizeKenDoll, why in your opinion is ubuntu less configurable?
<LifesizeKenDoll> linux_mafia: compared to Gentoo
<linux_mafia> oh god
<HelmutG> please do not start a flamewar.
<LifesizeKenDoll> I have a love/hate relationship with Gentoo
<bur[n] er> objective facts... ubuntu has better gnome packages... if you like gnome, ubuntu beats debian..   if you're a kde user, debian has newer packages than the ubuntu repositories
<LifesizeKenDoll> used to use it
<LifesizeKenDoll> not anymore, I like Ubuntu
<Rene_S> Damned Doctors, makes holes in ya and forget to close em up
<subterrific> HelmutG: the biggest difference is that Ubuntu is on a 6 month release cycle and it is based on the newest versions of gnome, the kernel, etc...
<bur[n] er> by better... i mean... more up to date with gnome 2.8 and it has HAL/DBUS/Project Utopia integrated which works really well
<bur[n] er> and... the kernel supports a centrino and processor scaling... so unless you want to compile your own for all of this, ubuntu works better on laptops
<LifesizeKenDoll> the integration in Ubuntu is what I like best about it
<subterrific> HelmutG: it's like a supported version of debian's development branch. supported by a company with deep pockets no less
<HelmutG> hmm. it seems like i didn't make myself clear. i asked for some text document, not for a number of information. it's because a text documnet most often is better structured and i don't pollute this channel by reading it.
<Rene_S> I have been using this about a month now, its become my favorite distro.   Things just work and I can choose the stuff I want on here without too much trouble
<bur[n] er> no idea on a text document
<desp> is there a way to have a subtitles .txt file displayed alongside a movie in Totem/Xine?
<bur[n] er> seems a little too specialized for a document about it... debian comparted to ubuntu... hrm
<subterrific> HelmutG: you were clear, but there is no document like that. we're pretty much outlined the big differences, thats it
<Rene_S> OSD titles ?
<adnans> linux_mafia: notebook? or desktop box?
<HelmutG> hmm. ok.
<linux_mafia> adnans, desktop
<ryan> aw
<desp> Rene_S: just plain subtitles in a different language than the audio track
<ryan> so so much better
<ryan> Rene_S: thanks again for the gamin suggestion
<desp> MPlayer adds subtitles automatically
<Rene_S> Oh, no idea.  I tend to use only english
<HelmutG> i think i'll stick to debian/gentoo/freebsd because my way of using a system contains a lot of tuning and really no kde/gnome.
<ryan> Rene_S: now gnome starts in about 4 seconds instead of 30+
<Rene_S> Ryan: Np
<linux_mafia> adnans, just plugged the thing in now
<Rene_S> Ryan: I was stumped all night by that one
<ryan> Rene_S: hehe
<adnans> linux_mafia: things like gnome-bluetooth-manager tend to scan for devices, this might take up some cpu..
<ryan> Rene_S: but i've only been experiencing the issue since i upgraded this morning..
<lt_kije> Any ideas about installing a PCI USB2.0 host controller?
<HelmutG> thanks for trying to answer my question. it would be nice if someone knowing at least 4 different distros could write some comparison article.
<ryan> Rene_S: so i guess that means the problem had nothing to do with xorg
<ryan> well no it didn't
<Rene_S> Ryan: I did an upgrade last night and i did that
<DeanG> Install question: I have a complete RedHat dual boot setup with grub and would like to replace Redhat w/ Ubuntu....
<ryan> it was a different thing altogether
<acecase> hello
<Swifty> Anyone know how to mount a empty cdrw?
<DeanG> ..and the partition setup, will it acquire all my current settings?
<Rene_S> Ryan: Yeah when i ran nautilus from the terminal it had all kinds of fam errors
<Amaranth> Swifty: You don't mount it.
<acecase> does ubuntu have anything like gentoo's rc-update?
<ryan> Rene_S: time to edit my forum post...again hehe
<linux_mafia> adnans, you only need to run that once to set up devices and pairs, and i dont have the gnome-obex-server running, 30 secs after plugin, box is heating up ;)
<Swifty> Amaranth: k3b does't find my burner
<LinuxJones> acecase: update-rc.d
<acecase> LinuxJones, thank you
<Amaranth> Swifty: Then it isn't setup in the kernel correctly, that isn't because it isn't mounted.
<yann__> what is the "standard" update procedure for ubuntu? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Amaranth> Swifty: If it was mounted k3b couldn't use it.
<Amaranth> yann__: Always upgrade before dist-upgrade
<LinuxJones> yann__: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Amaranth> That's the Debian Way(tm) anyway.
<subterrific> Swifty: have you tried doing gksudo k3b ?
<bur[n] er> Swifty: if you format it to a udf first, you can mount it
<bur[n] er> how to format to udf.. i have no idea ;)
<subterrific> some people can't burn without being superuser, its a bug introduced in 2.6.8 kernel
<Rene_S> I find the going to Isle of Man and asking Mr. Shuttleworth for a new CD is a good way to upgrade :)
<yann__> where is the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade?
<bur[n] er> yann__: dist- gets dependencies as well
<acecase> LinuxJones, I'm getting "command not found" so i assume its a script outside my path. where is it?
<bur[n] er> er... 'new' dependencies
<yann__> thx
<linux_mafia> subterrific, thats the one, i use k3b, cant do it as user with 2.6.8.x
<LinuxJones> acase, you need to sudo -s first
<will> how do i create a bootable floppy for ubuntu?
<Rene_S> Beep Media player is nice.  Although the default skin does blow
<Chibi> Why do you need one, Will?
<will> my laptop cant boot of cd!
<Chibi> Is it a Compaq?
<bur[n] er> Rene_S: www.winamp.com/skins
<will> no a toshiba tecra 8000! its a piece of history
<bur[n] er> :)
<DeanG> can someone point me to doc's for replacing an existing linux install, and the implications to the partition setup?
<LinuxJones> will: look to the man page for mkboot
<Chibi> I'm doing the same with a Compaq Armada 5300, will- Here's what I can tell ya.
<Rene_S> Cool all i gotta know now is how to get the person's name i wanna message too to come up in Red hehe
<will> chibi: go on
<DeanG> I don't care about wiping out RedHat partitions, but don't want to lose grub setup and windows partition.
<linux_mafia> will, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<Chibi> Get Debian sarge floppies, and install debian base
<acecase> LinuxJones, thanks but still not there. is it part of a package i should install? apt-file didnt return anything on it
<will> Linuxjones: hi dude hope everythigs good 4 ya
<bur[n] er> DeanG: you won't
<DeanG> thanks bur[n] er
<Chibi> You'll have a lot of trouble if it's not on a network
<bur[n] er> DeanG: a new grub will be installed when you install ubuntu though
<acecase> also did updatedb and locate updaterc.d and couldn't find it
<mukman> hey sup
<LinuxJones> acecase: it's installed by default
<acecase> hmm
<Rene_S> Anyone know a decent file sharing program other than Limewire ?
<Rene_S> Trying to avoid Apollon for now
<mukman> Rene_S azureus
<mukman> torrent away!
<LinuxJones> acecase:  it's update-rc.d
<lt_kije> could anyone help me get my USB2.0 pci card working?
<acecase> LinuxJones, im sorry man it's there. i was trying updaterc.d, shoulda looked back up sooner. thanks man
<LinuxJones> acecase: :)
<subterrific> Rene_S: mldonkey, bit of a weird interface though
<Rene_S> I find all the Donkey apps odd
<subterrific> Rene_S: yeah, its a bunch of crazy germans making that stuff
<linux_mafia> acecase, you shouldnt use update-rc.d like that, the command should only be called by scripts
<Rene_S> Im German and I cant understand there logic hehe
<ryan> heh yeah
<subterrific> Rene_S: the edonkey network is the best though :\
<ryan> donkey stuff is weird
<ryan> and the guis are slow as donkey poo
* Rene_S is too Window'ized 
<noorg> hi there.
<Chibi> Hah
<Chibi> edonkey
<Chibi> I've never finished a file download on there.
<subterrific> why you'd writing something like mldonkey in OCAML is beyond me
<LinuxJones> linux_mafia: I have been using update-rc.d for 4 years :)
<subterrific> write
<Rene_S> I like Apollon alot but its a KDE app not sure if I wanna install the libs and devs just for one app
<subterrific> Rene_S: Apollon is just a front end for giFT, there are gtk front-ends also
<Chibi> apollon is worth it.
<Rene_S> Oh cool ill look into the front ends
<Chibi> GTK giFT ui's all run like crap.
<linux_mafia> LinuxJones, you can, but you shouldn't really, it was designed to be called by the postinst or prerm scripts, if you update a package you have removed links for, they will be reinstalled
<subterrific> personally i think giFT runs like crap
<noorg> can someone pls help a linuxnoob? i have a little problem with my mouse...
<acecase> linux_mafia, thanks for the advice. i have to catch sons buss. can i holler at you in a sec?
<Chibi> giFT runs awsome. :/
<linux_mafia> ok
<Chibi> It's the interfaces holding it back.
<Rene_S> I find gift to run well for me
<LinuxJones> linux_mafia: what is the alternative ?
<Chibi> If you show me something else on Unix that can use FastTrack, that runs as good as giFT, I shall praise you.
<subterrific> Chibi: i helped create the most popular gift front-end, i know a bit about how it works and it has some major issues
<Chibi> apollon? :P
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, I was wondering how I can change my apt sources to hoary(sp?) so I can download the official x.org release :D
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: easy
<subterrific> Chibi: Poisoned, its the most popular file sharing app for the mac. it's been on techtv and shit
<Chibi> Oh? :o
<Rene_S> I almost don't care what I end up using as long as I can get my Slayer tunes to listen while i work i am happy :)
<desp> so, has anyone successfully installed mplayer-g4 on Ubuntu Warty on a PPC?!
<Mojo_Jojo> if its easy how do I do it :P
<linux_mafia> LinuxJones, sysv-rc-conf, rcconf, manually remove startup links from default runlevel (/etc/rc2.d) iirc
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: `sed 's/warty/hoary/' /etc/apt/sources.list |sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list`
<desp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350
<desp> this guy ended up using VLC
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade
<subterrific> Chibi: there isn't anything better than gift. the edonkey network is a lot bigger than the fasttrack network and it has fewer technical problems, no spoofing of tracks by the RIAA for example
<Mojo_Jojo> ok thank you again LifesizeKenDoll :D well this change be permanet(sp?)
<acecase> LinuxJones linux_mafia, Sorry had to catch the buss :) so I'm seeing that it can be used its just SOP to hand edit the startup scripts rite?
<Chibi> It just runs slow for me.. And I haven't been able to find a good frontend for it. :/
<Mojo_Jojo> deb command not found
<linux_mafia> acecase, SOP?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: yes it will be (permanent)
<bur[n] er> subterrific: the riaa still patrols edonkey networks
<subterrific> Chibi: the problem is that both gift and mldonkey are crappy :( one does some things better than the other and visa versa, but they both fall way short of being good
<acecase> linux_mafia, SOP standard operating procedure
* bur[n] er heard it was the basis for the latest attack of lawsuits
<Rene_S> Well for me the RIAA isn't a problem, our Supreme Court held that downloading wasnt illegal due to tarrifs on the media, however uploading was.
<bur[n] er> Azureus works well ;)
<Chibi> Torrents run terrific.
<subterrific> bur[n] er: but they aren't able to spoof tracks on edonkey. fasttrack uses a stupid hashing scheme so the riaa is able to corrupt downloads
<bur[n] er> still wish there was a gtk front-end for torrents
<linux_mafia> acecase, yes, or use sysv-rc-conf or rcconf
<Chibi> But we have no unified network for torrents. :/
<LinuxJones> linux_mafia: rcconf is just a front-end to update-rc.d isn't it ?
<ryan> i wish ctorrent was in ubuntu :p
<bur[n] er> Chibi: this is true... but there are definately major sites
<subterrific> bur[n] er: there is, azureus is gtk and really really well done. best java app ever
<ryan> mind you building and installing the single binary isn't a problem
<Mojo_Jojo> ok well I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers? via synaptic again?
<bur[n] er> ctorrent is all curses
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: naw, you'll be quite alright
<Chibi> I'm going to need a lot of curses stuff for my laptop
<ryan> its not even curses i don't think
<bur[n] er> azureus just runs so slow... i agree with best java app ever... but still slow
<linux_mafia> LinuxJones, yes correct, i was just about to say that ;) yeah so manual, or sysv-rc-conf
<Mojo_Jojo> sweet :)
<Chibi> It only has 30 megs of ram, no way in hell I'm getting X running on that thing.
<LinuxJones> linux_mafia: :)
<subterrific> Rene_S: you'll still get corrupted tracks using FastTrack with mutlisourced downloading.
<Mojo_Jojo> today is a good day :D:D:D
<airmikey> trying to load glib and gtk....i need c compiler
<linux_mafia> whats wrong with x/a mule for edonkey network? thats what i use, you guys dont like it?
<Mojo_Jojo> this might also fix my gaming problem too yay:D
<subterrific> Rene_S: haven't you ever downloaded a track that sounded fine for a few seconds and then just turned into random noise?
<Rene_S> Yeah that much i knew, wife gets a lot of em from Kazaa
<LifesizeKenDoll> airmikey: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Chibi> ryan - http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=ctorrent&submit=&arch%5B%5D=i386&arch%5B%5D=all
<adnans> linux_mafia: out of idea's sorry.. I'm using built-in bluetooth card
<subterrific> Rene_S: yup, that doesn't happen on edonkey network, unless someone is sharing bad files from kazaa
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: today is a fantastic day as long as you see it that way
<airmikey> what ?
<linux_mafia> adnans, on hoary right
<Rene_S> Cool, I look into a Donkey app and see how i Like it
<LifesizeKenDoll> airmikey: that's how to get a c compiler and other essential building stuff
<Mojo_Jojo> LifesizeKenDoll, true true :)
<ryan> oh
<ryan> pssh
<ryan> Chibi: well aren't we mr. helpful pants!
<ryan> Chibi: hehe thanks
<Mojo_Jojo> does anyone here have an A+ cert?
<acecase> thanks LinuxJones, linux_mafia. i gotta either feed this kid or shoot him so i'll see yah later :)
<linux_mafia> later bro
<airmikey> do i type that in the terminal
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: not yet - working on it
<Chibi> I thought I wrote this site into the wiki the other day. :P
<LifesizeKenDoll> airmikey: yes
<LinuxJones> acecase: cya :)
<Rene_S> A+ no MOUS yes
<Mojo_Jojo> icic I have an A+ exam this friday(school not actual)
<Mojo_Jojo> MOUS???
<Rene_S> MS Office User Specialist
<Mojo_Jojo> ahh icic
<Mojo_Jojo> we need a OOoUS :D
<Chibi> Who manages the menu arangement? :/
<LifesizeKenDoll> lol
<Rene_S> Hehe
<linux_mafia> so can you write a macro that makes a letter head with that MOUS qual?
<Rene_S> Sooner I am sure there will be Staroffice Speialists
<Rene_S> Yeah something like that
<Rene_S> hehe
<Mojo_Jojo> one day there well
<mdz> Chibi: the desktop team
<Rene_S> I ended up teaching it to others,
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: it's 'will' not 'well'
<Chibi> It's uncomfortable. :/
<Rene_S> Used to work for an Employement agency
<Mojo_Jojo> oops...I also make mistakes like that :(
<Mojo_Jojo> thanks for pointing it out :D
<Chibi> They need a link to the gnome settings manager in there instead.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: np
<Chibi> x_x
<Mojo_Jojo> can bad ram cause an install to stop half-way through?
<daniels> mdz: the problem was something like this -- libraries moved from (e.g.) xlibs-static-dev to libxkbfile-dev, so libxkbfile-dev conflicted/replaced xlibs-static-dev << 6.8.1-0.4
<daniels> mdz: and xbase-clients depended on libxkbfile1
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: yes it can
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: bad RAM is very bad
<daniels> mdz: so the whole-upgrade scenario, if you had xlibs-static-dev installed, was to install xbase-clients, libxkbfile1, libxkbfile-dev, and xlibs-static-dev, from xorg
<daniels> mdz: only problem is that I was planning for us to go with -1, and we later changed that to -0ubuntu1
<Mojo_Jojo> humm whats the minimum(sp?) required for ubuntu?? currently I only have 98Mb :(
<ryan> holy crikey
<airmikey> yo  lifesize:  thx a lot
<ryan> xcompmgr makes xorg run sloooow hehe
<adnans> linux_mafia: yes
<ryan> its eating up 30% cpu
<daniels> mdz: now, -0ubuntu1 is << -0.4, so you thus had an impossible upgrade scenario if you previously had xlibs-static-dev installed
<mdz> daniels: aha
<Chibi> ryan- hardware acceleration on?
<ryan> yeah
<daniels> mdz: so I uploaded shortly after bumping the version to -1ubuntu1 and changing the c/r to << -0ubuntu1, to be doubly sure
<subterrific> ryan: not with nvidia drivers
<adnans> ryan: xcompmgr is only useful if you have nvidia hardware and have renderaccel on..
<Chibi> Yeah.
<ryan> i HAVE nvidia hardware
<ryan> gf4 ti 4200
<gwildor_> get loud
<Chibi> o_O
<ryan> and i'm using the nvidia drivers ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> ryan: xcompmgr is neat - but not that useful
<subterrific> ryan: then you don't have RenderAccel on
<Chibi> Are you SURE you have hardware accel on?
<mdz> Chibi: the gnome settings manager is the double-pane view of all the settings capplets?
<cypher-> daniels, "If you get errors about -dev packages, wait two hours, or just remove all the dev packages it wants you to. New fixed version uploaded."
<ryan> i get 3500fps in glxgears
<Rene_S> Cool, my local Walmart is looking for a 1 hour photo guy, I should apply
<cypher-> has that passed then ?
<mdz> Chibi: if so, there were convincing arguments for not doing that, but feel free to raise it on ubuntu-devel@
<Zimpee> i cannot use cedega 4.01, says cannot install libpng3 ('cos of depencies), but it is a requirement. Why?
<ryan> Rene_S: heh my friend worked there
<adnans> on the other hand lots of things in xcompmgr are still done in software so..
<Chibi> mdz - It's the program that just acts as a launcher for all other settings apps.
<ryan> Rene_S: drove him nuts apparently; he quit, now he works at an independant photo place
<Rene_S> There are some hot women who work at mine
<mdz> Chibi: yes, I think we're talking about the same thing
<cypher-> Zimpee, libpng3 is in the hoary depositary
<LifesizeKenDoll> Zimpee: just search for libpng3 deb on google or whatever
<daniels> cypher-: yes, it's safe to upgrade now
<CoryK> /dev/hda3       /music          ext3    umask=002,user  0       2
<CoryK> grrr
<Chibi> It's comfy, because it doesn't close while you're trying to manage multiple settings.
<cypher-> thanks daniels
<daniels> adnans: a large part of the problem is that when you use compositing, you are guaranteed to hit the slowest path through XAA
<daniels> adnans: which sucks
<LifesizeKenDoll> cypher-: I don't recommend recommending people to switch to Hoary - it's not _that_ stable
<Rene_S> I was hoping for a local photrapher ot need an assistant
<adnans> daniels: ah
<cypher-> lifesizekendoll, but they can grap the package out the depositary and then remove hoary from the list right ?
<adnans> daniels: I'm really excited about the Xgl stuff :)
<CoryK> if i want to mount /dev/hda3 on /media so that anyone can access it, do i use umask=002 as an option?
<LifesizeKenDoll> cypher-: no, because sometimes it will get unstable dependencies and make things not work
<LifesizeKenDoll> CoryK: what kind of mount is it?
<cypher-> ok i'll remember that next time i do it
<CoryK> ext3...
<d4mi4n> hi
<LifesizeKenDoll> CoryK: you probably then just want to chmod the files
<ryan> subterrific: its an option that goes in the nvidia driver section right?
<Rene_S> Hmm I know the lady who works at an Idependant place maybe she can put in a good word for me
<Chibi> Yes, RenderAccel = True.
* thoreauputic slaps thoreauputic round a bit with a wet trout
<Rene_S> after all she borrows all my lenses
<Chibi> Something along those lines.
<thoreauputic> aha
<d4mi4n> hi DanielSeuffert
<ryan>         Option          "RenderAccel" "True"
<ryan> i believe thats it
<DanielSeuffert> hi d4mi4n ;)
<Mojo_Jojo> ryan, does that work in xorg also or just xfree86?
<CoryK> half a second too slow
<daniels> Mojo_Jojo: xorg only
* CoryK really wishes they made line filters smaller
<Mojo_Jojo> ok :)
<CoryK> LifesizeKenDoll: chown users:users /music?
* daniels giggles.
<daniels> hope the internet cafe doesn't mind me dist-upgrading on their link
<ryan> whoaaa
<CoryK> i want to be able to read/write form the partition with either of the 2 users i user
* ryan moves a window over firefox as fast as possible
<ryan> mmmm
<ryan> no garbage :D
<DanielSeuffert> hi _markus
<cardador> ryan: what did you do for that? that renderaccel thing?
<_markus> hi DanielSeuffert :)
<ryan> renderaccel + xcompmgr
<d4mi4n> cu
<d4mi4n> alle
<CoryK> hmmm why do i have a gnome-terminal open at home:|
<q2> someone trying to hack yoU!
<CoryK> nah i probably just left it open
<Zimpee> i have install libpng-1.2.7, but is says there is no libpng installed. Did I install a wrong package? thought it contains libpng3
<stifler> send me a some pictures of naked woman.
<q2> www.kindgirls.com
<Rene_S> Damned Army has released the Linux ver. of America's Army yet .....
<Rene_S> hasnt
<q2> ya!
<q2> I would like that
<skullbocks> hi
<nintendo> what the heck is ubuntu?
<cardador> ryan: where did you get xcompmgr from?
<nintendo> sounds to me like a german word "klickibunti"
<stifler> FUCK YOU ALL MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<stifler> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*kalca@217.26.67.*]  by daniels
* stifler was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<Rene_S> hahahha to you too
<Zimpee> done. bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*q2@*.woh.rr.com]  by daniels
* q2 was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<oddabe19> daniels, would that new xbase-clients package work now?
<daniels> oddabe19: yeah
<oddabe19> thannks
<daniels> no worries
<RuffianSoldier> hey daniels, why you kick q2?
<RuffianSoldier> i didnt see him do anything
<nintendo> RuffianSoldier, he wasn't l33t enuff ;)
<daniels> RuffianSoldier: 13:05 < q2> www.kindgirls.com
<daniels> RuffianSoldier: that's a porn site
<nintendo> his l33tsp4ak-gr4mm4RR suX0Red ;-)
<SS5User`> Is there anyway to install ubuntu from hd?
<Rene_S> hmmm good thing i didnt post my Free Sheep site then heheheh
<RuffianSoldier> stifler: send me a some pictures of naked woman.
<RuffianSoldier> i think he was responding to stifler
<ryan> mmm
<cardador> ryan: where did you get xcompmgr from?
<adnans> ah, xorg..
<adnans> had to manually redirect /etc/X11/X link though
<daniels> adnans: hm, that shouldn't happen
<adnans> daniels: it was still pointing to XFree86
<ryan> CoryK: freedesktop.org
<daniels> adnans: whoa
<daniels> bong
<ryan> oops
<cardador> ryan: that cardador :)
<cardador> thats*
<ryan> cardador: freedesktop.org
<ryan> hehe
<ryan> cardador: nickcomplete ;)
<adnans> daniels: other than that things seems to work well
<ryan> cardador: you'll have to build it yourself thouhg
<ryan> i got the latest, 1.1.1 verison
<cardador> oh :(
<ryan> and after a tussle i managed to get all the dev packages it wanted install
<ryan> ed
<cardador> for shadown and transparency i need xcompmgr?
<ryan> and ofcourse the libs come with the dev packages when you install the dev packages first ;)
<ryan> libxcomposite-dev libxdamage-dev and libxrender-dev i believe
<ryan> yes
<ryan> i just got it to speed up the display
<ryan> but i just turned on shadows to see what the fuss was about and its pretty neat
<daniels> adnans: weird, that should get automagically migrated
<bluefoxicy> on the ubuntu CD shipping thing
<ryan> albeit a little slow
<bluefoxicy> is there a way to get live CDs?
<grammoux> HELP ! in french if possible...
<bluefoxicy> and is there a way to register without actually requesting CDs?  (i.e. if I set all 3 CD requests to 0 will it cause you any problems)
<adnans> daniels: I did compile Xorg CVS earlier and fiddled with the link
<adnans> daniels: it was pointing to /usr/X11R6/bin/XFree86
<grammoux> HI, I am new and I want to learn the shell command..
<daniels> adnans: ah -- if you fiddle with the link, it will respect your preference and leave it alone
<adnans> daniels: oki :)
<adnans> daniels: sorry for the scare ;)
<daniels> no worries, heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<ryan> haha
<ryan> use the autoscroll in firefox with xcompmgr enabled
<gwildor_> is it ugly?
<daniels> gwildor_: no, but verrrrry sloooooow
<wasabi_> How do you change your language from british to english or something?
<wasabi_> I have "colour" and "centred" all over.
<Despair> hmm, some slight problems with xorg on amd64: Xcomposite.h is in both libxext-dev & libxcomposite-dev.
<ryan> gwildor_: heh it leaves the little autoscroll indicator as garbage as you scroll up and down, not really slow
<ryan> daniels: its not _that_ slow, only if you turn on the fade windows in function ;)
<oddabe19> daniels, works great... THANKS For your help
<webmaven_> Can anyone here walk me through setting up Evolution to talk to exchange?
<Despair> woo, more conflicts than that. lots in libxdamage-dev & libxfixes-dev, too
<cardador> Despair: i got rid of all that dev files
<Hikaru79> For the new Firefox that just came out today, should I uninstall the release that came with Ubuntu first, or will the installer automatically 'upgrade' the current package?
<thoreauputic> wasabi_: haha  British to English?
<wasabi_> yeah
<DanielSeuffert> Hikaru79: it would be better to uninstall...
<daniels> oddabe19: no worries -- enjoy it :)
<wasabi_> all of my things say "colour" and "centred"
<Hikaru79> OK, thanks Daniel =)
<wasabi_> Gnome on Debian said Color and Centered for me. ;)
<thoreauputic> wasabi_: English to 'merkin, perhaps?
<wasabi_> Yeah.
<wasabi_> Whatever.
<wasabi_> Fog to Yank.
<DanielSeuffert> Hikaru79: np, update feature is new in 1.0 ;)
<daniels> Despair: libxext-dev???
<Despair> daniels: yep.
<Hikaru79> So I should remove the mozilla-firefox package, right?
* daniels stares.
<Chibi> Yes,
<DanielSeuffert> Hikaru79: yes
<Hikaru79> OK
<Despair> daniels: it's a dependency, it's quite unhappy if I remove it, too. :)
<webmaven_> So, no-one here can help me set up Evolution to talk to Exchange?
<Hikaru79> If I don't do a complete removal (just a normal removal) will I be able to import all the old preferences into the new Firefox once I install it?
<daniels> Despair: correct you are
<Chibi> Yes.
<shampoo> is evolution able to show the threading in the headers view ?
<Chibi> The settings will remain, Hikaru
<Hikaru79> Thanks, Chibi :)
<Hikaru79> But not plugins, right? =/
<Chibi> Make sure you uninstall your plugins first, though
<daniels> Despair: good catch -- thanks.  in the meantime, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libx{composite,damage,fixes}-dev_6.8.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Chibi> Or you'll have hellish ammounts of error.
<wasabi_> Yeah libext3 in hoary has files conflicting with at least composite.
<DanielSeuffert> shampoo: should do so
<wasabi_> I just hit that too.
<wasabi_> hi DanielS. ;)
<Despair> daniels: I just whacked it with --force-overwrite, since it's just headers.
<daniels> wasabi_: yo
<daniels> Despair: yah, and they're the exact same headers at that
<shampoo> DanielSeuffert any ideas how ?
<shampoo> DanielSeuffert I can get it to group same subjects together.. not not in a threaded view
<wasabi_> where is xcomposite.pc at?
<wasabi_> not in libxcomposite-dev that I can see.
<DanielSeuffert> shampoo: a quick google search will help ;)
<wasabi_> eh it is.
<wasabi_> pkgconfig path messed up. sorry to bug. ;)
<skullbocks> some have an ATI video card ?
<Hikaru79> Do I run firefox-installer of firefox-installer.bin? *blush*
<Hikaru79> Err, *firefox-installer-bin
<ryan> *cough*
<ryan> i angered the xcomposite gods :x
<Chibi> Woah.
<ryan> and i did it without having sshd installed, too
<Chibi> Rawkin.
<ryan> ewps
<ryan> hehe
<Chibi> Firefox google. :o
<ryan> huh?
<Chibi> http://www.google.com/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<ryan> hey cool
<ryan> is that the new homepage?
<Chibi> Yeah
<wasabi_> Think the xorg install process should migrate /etc/X11 to /etc/xorg?
<ryan> neat
* wasabi_ ponder.
* ryan makes it his homepage
<ryan> hehe
<eim> Anyone in here is using free-java-sdk as a Java development platform?
<ryan> Chibi: i just "backported" a new ff 1.0 feature ;)
<Chibi> Oh?
<ryan> yeah, now my ff 1.0rc1 release has the new startpage when it starts ;)
<Chibi> Hehe.
<jason_> has anybody done a dist-upgrade on hoary lately?
<ryan> hmph
<ryan> now autoscroll doesn't leave garbage
<ben_> hi
<ryan> damn things fixing themselves
<ben_> what's a good app to listen to music streams?
<Chibi> beep
<jason_> rhythmbox
<jdz`> rythembox
<ben_> better than xmms?
<jdz`> eh, pardon my bad spelling :)
<jason_> absolutley
<Chibi> Rhythmbox craps out on alot of streams. :/
<jdz`> Hm :(  file bugs!
<ben_> Chibi: what do u use?
<ryan> We are currently working on the next X.Org Foundation release, which has not yet been scheduled, but hope for earl 2005.
<Chibi> beep media player.
<ryan> i wonder if the next xorg will make it into hoary ;)
<Mojo_Jojo> umm, I can't boot ubuntu now :( I get an "Error 15: File not found" that happens right when a kernel loads I cant even uses the recovery kernel :(
<wasabi_> Trying to start xcompmgr, but it's saying no composite extension. The Xorg log file says initializing extension COMPOSITE.
<wasabi_> Am i missing something simple? :)
<thoreauputic> wasabi_: there's some stuff here: http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=379
<ben_> Chibi, is beep light weight?
<Chibi> beep is just xmms in GTK2
<fsmw> where can i get xorg for ubuntu? is there a special source?
<Mojo_Jojo> anyone?
<Chibi> With a better menu
<ben_> Chibi, oh
<Chibi> It's arranged to be a lot more comfy. :o
<ben_> ok, lol
<lemsx1_> Chibi, it has support for id3tab a lot better than xmms does
<Chibi> Yes, that too
<lemsx1_> Chibi, for editing id3 tags that is :-)
<Chibi> It's overall better.
<ben_> k
<lemsx1_> Chibi, and the themes from winamp classic just work (drag and drop)
<Chibi> The older versions are a bit crash prone, I suggest getting the one from hoary.
<skullbocks> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". -> what does that means ?
<daniels> you haven't got DRI enabled
* Mojo_Jojo cires
<lemsx1_> skullbocks, and usually an error that you can simply ignore (for most nvidia cards)
<skullbocks> DanielS how I enable it ?
<cardador> skullbocks: what were you trying to do?
<skullbocks> install ati drivers
<daniels> wasabi: Section "Extensions"\n\tOption\t"Composite"\t"Enable"\nEndSection
<cardador> daniels: the renderaccel option is set to "On" or "True"?
<ben_> wonderful, i tried to use rythmbox and it crashed trying to listen to a radio station
<ben_> :(
<Chibi> Rhythmbox has a long way to go.
<daniels> cardador: you shouldn't need to specify either -- just Option "RenderAccel"
<cardador> daniels: thanks!
<Drago> can anyone help me get my scanner working in ubuntu? it's usb and supported by sane.
<Chibi> It crashes when I try to import my heavily structured music directory.
<Drago> but sane doesn't find it.
<Chibi> It'll get through about 10 folders, then crap out.
<cardador> Chibi: probably some jpg file in there. happened to me.
<Chibi> Lots of jpeds, cardador.
<Chibi> Each song has an individual folder with images and track information. :P
<adnans> PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/X11R6/lib/pkgconfig/ ./configure
<lemsx1_> Chibi, rythmbox is definitely the crappiest :-)
<gwildor_> chibi, each song?, you spent a lot of time on that
<Chibi> I love rhythmbox, don't get me wrong. It's a great program.
<cardador> Chibi: i use beep media player because of that rythmbox bug
<Chibi> But until it can read through my music directory successfully, Beep is my top player.
<lemsx1_> Chibi, me too... i like the iTunes wannabe concept... but gstreamer and the program itself are too buggy right now
<ryan> okay whew
<ryan> q3a still works with xcompmgr running
<Drago> anyone.
<gwildor_> ryan, you still messing with xorg stuff?
<ryan> lemsx1_: rhythmbox?
<Drago> ?
<ryan> gwildor_: yeah
<gwildor_> ryan, gonna help me set it up later?
<lemsx1_> Chibi, fixing that bug in rythmbox should be simple :-) (IMHO)... but, i didn't like the fact that rythmbox is maintained with something other than cvs ;-)
<ryan> help you set it up?
<jason_> OMG gnome is insanely slow and unresponsive since I last did a dist-upgrade a few minutes ago
<ryan> where do you need help?
<ryan> heh
<gwildor_> ryan, help me if I have any issues?
<ryan> jason_: apt-get install gamin
<ryan> jason_: and it'll be magically fixed.
<jason_> k
<ryan> i hope
<ryan> hehe
<cardador> jason_: yap,  it solve the problem for me
<ryan> i fyou're talking about nautilus
<ryan> and certain thigns
<ryan> it works
<Chibi> Dragor- I'd love to help, but as far as printing and scanning goes, you're better off with windows. :/
<Matt|> how nice is it to come home and find xorg waiting for me
<ryan> i like rhythmbox
<gwildor_> ryan, I am a newb, so I guess I need help evereywhere, but ill try my best,
<Matt|> is there anything I should know before updating?
<ryan> i just dislike the current state of gstreamer
<jason_> holycrap thanks ryan it worked
<adnans> gotta love xcompmgr -a
<gwildor_> ryan, when I say newb, I mean new to linux, not that im an idiot
<Drago> I know it has to be something simple that I'm missing
<kro> How can I use cdrecord from the commandline with ubuntu?
<Matt|> adnans, is it working ok?
<ryan> don't thank me, thank someone else that was in here earlier and saved _my_ ass ;)
<Drago> because if I throw knoppix in it works right off the cd.
<Drago> and the ubuntu kernel has all that usb support in it right?
<adnans> Matt: yep, no fancy effects, but it completely eliminates expose events when dragging windows around..
<will> how do i get the new version of firefox onto ubuntu?
<kro> For intance, how do I find out the device name to use for cdrecord?  I haven't played with things in 2.6 and it appears things have changed
<adnans> which is a huuuuuge saving for your CPU
<lemsx1_> kro, cdrecord -v -tao file.iso ?
<Matt|> adnans, no issues with the upgrade?
<ben_> how do i get firefox to open .pls's in beep?
<lemsx1_> will, get the installer and put it in /usr/local/firefox
<ryan> adnans: heh, i'm using xcompmgr -c right now...i'm be a little spoiled ;)
<kro> lemsx1: should it just be able to figure out the devicename to use?
<adnans> Matt| nope
<ryan> in fact i changed my wallpaper just so i could see the shadows better hehe
<Matt|> adnans, have they stuck firefox on as well?
<Matt|> i can't see it
<Despair> Matt|: not in amd64, yet.
<adnans> ryan: xcompmgr -c is nice, but the shadow algo in xcompmgr is really silly :)
<ryan> hehe
<ben_> lemsx1_: huh?
<Matt|> Despair, what isn't?
<adnans> MAtt| 1.0PR1 here
<ryan> adnans: its fun to play with
<adnans> hey Despair ;-)
<Matt|> adnans, PR1?
<jason_> where is 1.0 final?
<Hikaru79> I've installed it (firefox) but now how should I link/copy it so that it can be run from /usr/bin/ (so that my desktop shortcut will still work)?
<ryan> i'm working on finding transset
<lemsx1_> kro, ahh, usually it does. but you might have to pass /dev/cdrom or whatever the name of your burner
<jason_> it came out today
<will> lemsx1_: do you mean the tarball?
<Matt|> adnans, should be RC1 in hoary
<Matt|> jason_, that's what i wanna know
<Matt|> omg
<will> lemsx1_:or should i extract it to there?
<jason_> I got my x.org
<jason_> finally
<Matt|> so where is firefox huh?
<Matt|> >_>
<lemsx1_> jason_, get the final from mozilla.org
<Matt|> <_<
<adnans> ryan: xcompmgr -c is noticably slower on 1920x1200 >:)
<kro> lemsx1: thats cool
<Matt|> what is xcompmgr?
<ryan> adnans: hehe
* kro kisses good bye to stupid ide-scsi device names
<ryan> adnans: okay mr spoiled
<kro> forever!
<lemsx1_> will, i mean the linux installer firefox-installer and run the installer from that directory
<kro> lemsx1: I also learned cdrecord has a -dao mode.
<Matt|> lemsx1, i imagine we'll get a package soon tho huh?
<ryan> heh
<ryan> theres also cdrdao
<ben_> how do i get firefox to open pls files in beep automatically?
<lemsx1_> kro, -dao ? no, -sao :-)
<lemsx1_> kro, for dao you should use cdrdao
<will> lemsx1_: ok thanks!
<lemsx1_> kro, i'm not sure if cdrecord can burn .cue or .toc files (find the binary and all)
<adnans> MAtt| window compositer (when you have composite and damage extensions in your Xserver)
<Drago> okay... when I try to take control of my scanner with VMware, it says that the device is claimed by the host operation system and is busy.
<Matt|> adnans, i'll come back for info on how to set it up later on when I've installed xorg. Does it need a l33t card?
<ryan> damage sounds so damaging ;)
<Drago> and sane list that that would cause it not to be detected.
<Drago> how would I find out what is using it.
<ryan> i think when you kill a window, the window should erupt into a mushroom cloud, to stress the fact that you're killing the window
<ryan> ;)
<ben_> where is beep installed to?
<ryan> /usr?
<ryan> /usr/bin etc that is
<ryan> i think
<lemsx1_> ben_, $> which beep-media-player
<lemsx1_> beep-media-player is /usr/bin/beep-media-player
<cardador> ben_: Application > Multimedia
<adnans> Matt| nvidia hardware will do
<will> lemsx1_: that directory does not exist - and i have no permissions!
<lemsx1_> :-)
<lemsx1_> will, which directory?
<Hikaru79> I've installed firefox in /usr/local/firefox-installer/ so now how do I link the firefox script in there so that it can be run from /usr/bin ? Or should I just add firefox-installer to my path?
<Matt|> adnans, don't ay that
<lemsx1_> Hikaru79, ln -s /usr/local/firefox-installer/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: it should run with an ati card
<will>  /usr/local/firefox
<lemsx1_> Hikaru79, that's wrong anyway, you should've install it in /usr/local/firefox-1.0 :-)
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, even a shit one?
<HrdwrBoB> but you won't want much less than a 9600XT
<HrdwrBoB> realistically
<kro> lemsx1: I was reading something that suggested cdrecord now had support for dao mode..  but I'm using cdrdao right now and it seems to be doing the trick
<HrdwrBoB> what card do you have?
<kro> After I made a link from /dev/cdrecorder to /dev/cdrom
<lemsx1_> will, unless you are part of the group staff you can't write to /usr/local :-)
<lemsx1_> will, use sudo
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, you might not know it: it is IGP 340M chipset
<HrdwrBoB> kro: it does
<Hikaru79> I used sudo, yeah
<Challange> i succeded installing bluetooth tools
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: oh ... er... heh
<Hikaru79> I tried ln -s but I get: "Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (Too many levels of symbolic links)"
<cardador> so, will xorg bring more speed even for older cards, like non hardware acellerated?
<Hikaru79> "Too many levels of symbolic link" o_O
<lemsx1_> kro, so it works now? good
<Challange> but I cant coonect to my phone and i don't know where to search for the bluez-toolz
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: time to get a new video card :)
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, well if  can't get it configured I'll come back :) at least 3d acceleration should be supported
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, it's a laptop
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<HrdwrBoB> well
<jazzka> what to do when a package is not under main, restricted, universe and multiverse but I know it's under debian stable?
<jazzka> pleeease
<lemsx1_> Hikaru79, oh oh... bad
<HrdwrBoB> jazzka: what package
<kro> lemsx1: well, I'm using cdrdao right now...  I'm gonna try cdrecord again here in a second with -dao
<jazzka> HrdwrBoB, php4-cli
<kro> lemsx1: thanks
<gwildor_> jazzka, get it from debian stable *not recommended by ubuntu*
<will> lemsx1_: what is the copy command syntax i need?
<jazzka> gwildor_, but it has dependencies
* gwildor_ shrugs
<gwildor_> talk to you guys later, work is OVER
<HrdwrBoB> get php4-cgi and use a command line options?
<wasabi_> Does Ubuntu have NFSv4 support?
<HrdwrBoB> to make it run as cliu
<HrdwrBoB> cli
<x0563511> may i ask a question?
<HrdwrBoB> x0563511: don't ask to ask, ask.
<Matt|> anyone else have problems in hoary: after yesterdays updates gnome and nautilus both start really slowly??
<daniels> xcompmgr debs: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<Matt|> hi daniels
<Matt|> cheers again for the work
<ben_> i can't get beep to play streaming music :(
<daniels> hey
<daniels> no worries :)
<Matt|> anyone else have problems in hoary: after yesterdays updates gnome and nautilus both start really slowly?? <-- solution is to install "gamin"
<lemsx1_> brb
<jazzka> what can I do? download every .deb file of php4-cli dependencies and dpkg -i *.deb ??
<HrdwrBoB> jazzka: nono
<ben_> has firefox 1.0 been added to the warty universe yet?
<jazzka> then??
<lemsx1_> will, copy command? i'll tell you in a bit
<HrdwrBoB> jazzka: install php4-cgi
<Matt|> ben_, in your dreams
<jazzka> I really need php4-cli
<seacyd> How can I control which pdf viewer should be default? gpdf does not work but always gets selected even after being removed
<will> lemsx1_: cp?
<ben_> Matt|: why, it's stable?
<Matt|> ben_, warty isn't updating software
<scaroo> Matt|, the same here, seems a gnomevfs issu
<Matt|> scaroo, did you see the fix?
<scaroo> nop
<HrdwrBoB> jazzka: why
<ben_> Matt|: ...? So warty only distributes one version of software?
<Matt|> anyone else have problems in hoary: after yesterdays updates gnome and nautilus both start really slowly?? <-- solution is to install "gamin"
<Matt|> ben_, yup.
<ben_> is 1.0 in hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> jazzka: the difference between php-cli and php-cgi is a trivial command line option
<Matt|> ben_, not yet
<HrdwrBoB> ben_: no
<jazzka> HrdwrBoB, because a simple php interpreter is what I need
<ben_> k
<HrdwrBoB> jazzka: and that's what php-cgi is
<Matt|> ben_, you can install it by hand if you wish?
<kalle_> re
<trans_err> i just upgraded to hoary, but the default font seems to have either changed or to be rendered differently? Is this common? What was the old default font?
<HrdwrBoB> php-cli includes all the same stuff
<jazzka> HrdwrBoB, php-cgi can do exactly the same?
<jazzka> oh!
<HrdwrBoB> it just defaults to non-html output
<cardador> daniels: how do i enable xcompmgr? just install it?
<HrdwrBoB> yes that's what I've been saying for 5-10mins now :)
<scaroo> Matt|, my system is really unusable when dealing with files and menus since the last gnomevfs update :(
<Matt|> scaroo, well for me "apt-get install gamin" did the trick
<cardador> scaroo: what he said. happened to me also
<scaroo> ok, thx you guys
<scaroo> what are the pros of gamin vs fam ?
<lemsx1_> will, to copy something you simply: cp /something /somewhere
<HrdwrBoB> it's notshit
<Matt|> scaroo, not sure, but they have come down on the side of the former
<Matt|> cardador, got it fixed too?
<cardador> Matt|: yes
<Matt|> ok kewl
<seacyd> Can anybody tell me how to define the default application?
<HrdwrBoB> scaroo: http://veillard.com/Talks/2004GSummit/slide2-0.html
<will> lemsx1_: i get error cp: omitting directory `firefox-installer'
<ben_> wtf, since when did internet radio have ads
<ben_> booo
<Matt|> will, maybe add -R to the cp command
<x0563511> can i ask something?
<Matt|> x0563511, shoot
<Challange> I got a question
<Matt|> shoot too
<Challange> :D
<Challange> done
<Challange> before
<Challange> a few times
<Challange> :D
<airmikey> where can i get ..X11
<seacyd> and what is it about mine ;-)
<Challange> i have installed bluetooth stuffs
<Challange> and i can-t connect my phone
<Challange> cabt see the pc
<Chibi> So, do we get a picture of the cute blonde girl next month? :P
<Matt|> Challange, *laughs* no idea about that stuff
<Matt|> Chibi, w00t
<Chibi> :D
<Challange> bluez-toolz
<Chibi> <3 ubuntu-calendar
<Challange> there is no tool
<Matt|> Chibi, i need to try that
<ben_> is there a way i can download a sound driver for my laptop
<Matt|> ben_, sure
<trans_err> anyone else expierencing font problems with xorg in hoary?
<Chibi> There's only two wallpapers right now, Matt|
<ben_> there's a whole bunch of static that comes through the speakers when using the internet :(
<scaroo> Challange, have you tried gnome-bluetooth ?
<ben_> Matt|: how?
<Matt|> ben_, go to the website with your driver on, and download
<Chibi> One with the guy, blonde girl, and black girl, and one of the black girl. :/
<Challange> scaroo, well,no
<scaroo> try it, you ll love it :)
<ben_> Matt|, they don't have linux drivers
<Matt|> trans_err, don't scare me
<Challange> its not in the synaptic
<Matt|> ben_, there is no open source version?
<will> lemsx1_:thanks!! so its installed in usr/local now
<trans_err> Matt|, my fonts are rendering like crap- be forwarned
<will> can i safely remove firefox from apt-get now?
<Matt|> trans_err, oh dear. downloads are nearly done
<Matt|> trans_err, daniels is around give him a shout
<trans_err> Matt|, is he also having font problems?
<Matt|> trans_err, nope but he is the developer and a lovely guy so he might help you out / be interested in what your problem is to fix it
<trans_err> I think it has something to do with xorg as I remember the same problem in gentoo
<ben_> Matt|, lemme check
<trans_err> It doesn't seem to affect everyone however
<ben_> how can i see what kind of sound card i have?
<Matt|> ben_, lspci
<seacyd> another try: how to get rid of gpdf as default application?
<Matt|> seacyd, uninstall it?
<seacyd> Matt: thanks, but it is still there in the menue
<Matt|> seacyd, you've uninstalled it and it is still in the menu?
<seacyd> Matt: Yes - with Synaptic
<Challange> how to download gnome-bluetooth?
<seacyd> and I do not know how to set the default application in gnome 2.8
<Tufek> hi everyone ..i have a question ..is Azereus work fine on ubuntu or no?
<seacyd> the first entry now is gpdf, the second entry is xpdf
<seacyd> when right-clicking
<bkw-laptop> I've downloaded a64 iso,and is now waiting for my new laptop. Are there any possible issues I may have while installing ubuntu on a preinstalled XPee laptop. My idea is that it should install grub and setup dualboot...
<will> Tufek: yes i use it !
<scaroo> Challange, try there, but i dunno if there are still online :  deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/warty/ ./
<Mojo_Jojo> w00t my data is saved :D:D:D
<Tufek> will, how can i install it ? please explain me
<will> Tufek: download the binary from their website, stick it in the directory of your choice, and associate it with .torrent
<lemonlysol> I'm having an issue with hoary not loading my intel firmware.  It is looking for ipw2100 1.2, though there are 3 different 1.2 files in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware it isn't seeing it.  Any ideas?
<Tufek> will, ok thanks a lot
<will> Tufek: of course you need java!
<will> get it from synaptic
<Tufek> will, ok thanks a lot agai
<cenerentola> sorry who can suggest a good program to copy websites on the hd...
<lemonlysol> wget
<cardador> daniels: your xcompmgr package works very well :) how can i set it to start when X starts?
<ploum> HEllo
<ploum> I've update to X.org
<seacyd> what happend to gnome-default-applications-properties, before I could change all default applications
<ploum> but it seems that the mail from daniel Stone is wrong
<ploum> Section "Extensions"
<ploum>         Option  "Composite"     "Enabled"
<ploum> EndSection
<ploum> Isn't it : "     Option  "Composite"  "true"   ?
<seacyd> now I cannot get rid of gpdf as the default
<smo> seacyd: If you right-click a PDF, go to properties, and open the "Open With" tab .. can you change it there?  That should let you change the default for all files of that type
<seacyd> smo: yes, there I can switch to xpdf
<gen> how would i go about getting hoary packages, update sources.list?
<cardador> gen: yes
<gen> cardador: just change every warty string to hoary?
<seacyd> smo: but gpdf keeps the top position
<Matt|> i've just updated to xorg, or at least I think i have. I can find no evidence of that tho
<Matt|> where is xorg logging to?
<gen> cardador: just change every warty string to hoary?
<Matt|> gen, yes
<gen> thanks mat
<seacyd> Matt: in my understanding to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gen> matt*
<oddabe19> hmmm... what's the xcompmgr package called?
<oddabe19> in apt
<Matt|> seacyd, no can't be that *laughs*
<rapha> Hmm
<seacyd> Matt: sorry, you are right ;-)
<Matt|> seacyd, although that's not there either
<cardador> Matt|: i have shadows enabled at the moment :D
<rapha> Has anybody already apt-get dist-upgrade'd to Hoary? Any problems?
<Matt|> cardador, where is xorg logging?
<cardador> Matt|: really pretty, reminds me of MacOS X
<seacyd> Matt: well, when sh* happens it happens ...
<gen> is it safe to go hoary, before actual release? all the packages can be updated eventually for the release without a reinstall correct?
<Matt|> cardador, less gloating and more helping
<cardador> Matt|: /var/log/Xorg? (smt like that)
<Matt|> cardador, ok obviously i'm not running it then
<smo> seacyd: I've just tried the same on mine (including removing gpdf) .. it did the same, but in that Open With tab, selecting gpdf and hitting Remove does the job
<oddabe19> hmmm... what's the xcompmgr package called?
<oddabe19> in apt
<cardador> Matt|: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Matt|> cardador, i haven't got that, nor have I got an xorg.conf. Must still be running XFree?!?!
<smo> A workaround rather than a fix, but gpdf has disappeared from right-click alltogether
<cardador> oddabe19: xcompmgr
<oddabe19> cardador, it's not there
<Matt|> oddabe19, i'm not sure it is in the repos
<cardador> Matt|: did you do the dist-upgrade?
<cardador> Matt|: and i mean complete
<Matt|> cardador, maybe, maybe not
<Matt|> cardador, i did it in synaptic
<gen> is it safe to go hoary, before actual release? all the packages can be updated eventually for the release without a reinstall of ubuntu correct?
<oddabe19> ok, well, what a bout a .deb package
<cardador> Matt|: on synaptic check the upgradable packages
<cardador> Matt|: and force the upgrade
<cardador> oddabe19: ill paste here the line for sources.list provided by daniels
<oddabe19> cardador, thanks
<seacyd> smo: I cannot follow: open with tab (on third position from top) I can just enter something
<Matt|> cardador, the only package it hasn't upgraded are: The following packages have been kept back:
<Matt|>   python-genetic x-window-system-core
<lemonlysol> What are the difference in the ipw2100 firmware files -i -p and just .fw?
<Matt|> cardador, guess the latter one is important
<cardador> oddabe19: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<seacyd> smo: there is no gpdf
<smo> seacyd: within the Properties dialog, there's an Open With tab, which allows you to edit that list
<cardador> Matt|: :)
<jmhodges> ok, i seem to be getting some mixed messages on nvidia cards.. some say they support xrandr with the open drivers, some with the proprietary ones, some say not at all.. i guess im more concerned about the 2Go series of cards.. anyone have a clue on thsi?
<Matt|> gen, it is not entirely safe, and yes they can be updated
<seacyd> smo: if I open the open with I can no list, just a file entry box
<seacyd> can = get
<Zugwrack> Ok I need to disable pbutton<whatever> since I don't use a laptop...which file do I look to edit to change this?
<airmikey> how do i open the rpm
<Matt|> cardador, command for force upgrading?
<gen> can i get firefox 1.0 through apt-get
<cardador> well, im totally blown off by this... i love eye candy :D
<Matt|> gen, no
<smo> seacyd: Not "Open with Other Application" from the right-click menu ... "Properties" at the end of that menu.  That allows editing the list, rather than just adding to it
<cardador> Matt|: synaptic dont want to upgrade?
<Matt|> cardador, no it doesn't upgrade those two packages
<Matt|> cardador, nor does apt-get upgrade
<Temet> guys, to get Java, I must take the .deb package for Debian ?
<cenerentola> hi there
<cardador> Matt|: whats the output?
<seacyd> smo: thanks! you saved my evening!
<lemonlysol> OK.  I copied the firmware to a different name and whala it worked.
<cenerentola> good night
<Zugwrack> Night...
<Matt|> cardador, have found the option in synaptic
<seacyd> Good Night!
<Matt|> "custom"
<cardador> Matt|: is it downloading?
<Matt|> cardador, yeah not long 2 go. dunno what that package was held back from the automatic upgrade
<Matt|> Zugwrack, can you give a bit more detail?
<cardador> Matt|: in some time youll check some amazing eye candy :)
<^^candy^^> how can i open a .bin program?
<djtansey_> this is pretty general but i'm hoping you can help. i have a usb key that seems to have two filesystems on it -- one small (showing up as sdb) and one large (sda1) -- how can i remove the smaller one?
<cardador> ^^candy^^: sh file.bin
<Matt|> cardador, don't speak too soon. If i get 3d acceleration, it will make my day
<cardador> Matt|: whats your card?
<ryan> lunchtime!
<ryan> http://ryan.slipgate.org/img/sandwiches.jpg
<Matt|> cardador, ATI IGP 340M
<cardador> Matt|: i have nvidia...
<Matt|> ryan, that site is not up
<ryan> i disagree!
<ryan> heh
<^^candy^^> cardador :cannot execute binary file
<Matt|> ryan, could not be found
<icu> How do I setup the kernel(the basic one that comes with ubuntu) source to compile modules for it?
<cardador> ^^candy^^: what kind of file is it?
<cardador> ^^candy^^: is it a cd image?
<^^candy^^> cardador : i downloaded real player
<cardador> ^^candy^^: try ./file.bin
<Matt|> Be RiGhT bAcK
<^^candy^^> cardador : nope nothing
<x0563511> ... now that my internet connection is working... can i ask a question?
<mxpxpod> does anyone here have the problem with synaptic where no packages show up in the main list at all?
<Matt|> yay success
<x0563511> how do i add multiverse to my repositories?
<Matt|> it's pretty sad, but the phrase 1784 frames in 5.0 seconds = 356.800 FPS makes me pretty happy
<icu> Matt|: What you trying to do?
<x0563511> got GL working right?
<icu> what kind of card?
<Matt|> icu, it is working
<cardador> hmm 3800 for me
<Matt|> hence the "sad" thing
<x0563511> how do i add multiverse to my repositories?
<icu> over 4k for me
<Matt|> bastards
<^^candy^^> cardador: how can i open an .rpm ?
<Matt|> ^^candy^^, you don't really want to
<x0563511> oh come on! someone must know
<icu> I'm trying to compile the latest fglrx module but it says that the kernel drm headers are incompatible, what's the with that?
<cardador> ^^candy^^: in debian-like systems, you will want to open .deb
<cardador> ^^candy^^: explain what you need
<JDahl> icu, isnt the radeon driver with XFree86 4.3 good enough?
<x0563511> :/... i GUESS ill use google
<Matt|> so icu, cardador, what you are saying is 356 isn't very good huh
* Matt| squares up to icu, cardador
<Hackmo> <x0563511> it tells you on the ubuntu site
<^^candy^^> to open a program that ends in .rpm (sorry i dont know a lot about linux)
<x0563511> Matt... what command gave you the number? Ive got a geforce2, ill tell you what i get
<^^candy^^> cardador :to open a program that ends in .rpm (sorry i dont know a lot about linux)
<Matt|> ^^candy^^, those files are not really intended for ubuntu systems
<Matt|> x0563511, glxgears
<JDahl> ^^candy^^, rpm is the Redhat format, you can maybe use alien to install it, but you cannot just "open it"
<stuNNed_> ^^candy^^, you can convert and rpm to a deb
<x0563511> im getting around 1000
<stuNNed_> and/an
<cardador> ^^candy^^: what is exactly the program?
<^^candy^^> Matt|:and where can i find real player?
<Matt|> ^^candy^^, you can find a different file maybe for the same thing that you are looking for, which will be nicer with your system
<Matt|> ^^candy^^, you can find it at http://www.real.com
<^^candy^^> Matt|: ok
<Matt|> ^^candy^^, but you don't need that either
<cardador> brb
<^^candy^^> Matt|: ok thanks
<jdz`> ^^candy^^: sudo apt-get install realplayer
<skullbocks> somebody knoes how to make xsupplicant work ?
<JDahl> ^^candy^^, you're almost always better off using a tarball instead of .rpm - I am sure whatever you're downloading also comes as a .tar.gz
<Matt|> ^^candy^^, if you follow the guide at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats, you can find out how to make totem work with realplayer files
<Matt|> jdz`, that is not the realplayer package
<GnuHippy> I am having a video overlay problem with Totem-xine and tv-time that I have been having with both warty and hoary with and without x.org
<^^candy^^> ok
<GnuHippy> my video overlay will sometimes will stop updating
<Matt|> jdz`, it is a install package which is 2 versions out of date
<icu> JDahl: The xfree driver is buggy and slow. Way faster using ati's fglrx driver of which they just released a new version today which works with doom 3.
<jdz`> Matt|: Oh -- thanks.
<Matt|> np
<GnuHippy> and when I put something overtop of the video it will turn black and stay black
<GnuHippy> or blue
<Matt|> icu, perhaps I should install that driver too. I'm pretty sure 350 is about my max tho
<x0563511> ... ok, what package is it that has all those proprietory decoders and junk?
<Matt|> x0563511, w32codecs
<Matt|> x0563511, same url i gave candy a few lines up
<GnuHippy> has anybody else seen something like what I am talking about?
<JDahl> icu, aha.. maybe I will try it out.. my IBM thinkpad 40p only gives 1300 fps glxgears under ubuntu (before I had 2000+ with unstables XFree86/radeon)
<x0563511> ty matt
<icu> Matt|: It works really well despite what people say. The one in the ubuntu repositories is a bit outdated and I can't get the module to compile using the kernel headers I got from the repositories. That's my only problem right now.
<Matt|> think 350 is my max basically
<Matt|> :(
<icu> But how do I get modules to compile for the prebuilt ubuntu kernel?
<^^candy^^> ok thanks
<Matt|> icu, have you installed linux-headers etc
<jdz`> *laughs* I get 42 FPS with glxgears on this laptop
<Matt|> jdz`, kewl
<JDahl> icu, cant you still use kernel-package under Ubuntu?
<Matt|> i'm off
<Matt|> later
<icu> Matt|, JDahl: When I run make.sh I get "XFree86 drm includes at /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/build/include/../drivers/char/drm do not fit this driver."
<icu> "This driver is designed to only work with X4.1.0 or higher. You can match this by getting Linux kernel 2.4.8 or higher." which makes no sense at all
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<gen> matt|: i installed firefox 1.0 fine, but can only get it to work in my home directory, how do i move it over to replace the old .9.3
<HrdwrBoB> using xcompmgr makes my system run like soggy poo
<cardador> HrdwrBoB: whats your specs?
<lemsx1_> HrdwrBoB, :-) which video card?
<HrdwrBoB> though I have a suspicion it's something to do with the fact that this is an nvidia card, and that 0.1 is a terrible SIS card
<x0563511> Matt|, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ is a dead link
<lemsx1_> does metacity autodetects composite extension in X (so that xcompmgr is not needed) ?
<gen> anyone, how do i move my mozilla firefox 1.0 dir from home to the .9.3 dir and where is it located
<lemsx1_> gen, you can't do that
<gen> why not lem?
<unperson> I'm using my wireless card right now (Dell TrueMobile, uses the orinoco_cs driver), but "Network Settings" shows it as a normal ethernet card, so I can't, for example, change the ESSID.  Any idea why this is or how to make it see the thing as a wireless card?
<lemsx1_> gen, because the package for firefox is not the same as the stuff you download from mozilla.org
<uman> unperson: wireless-tools
<lemsx1_> gen, they are compiled differently
<gen> so all the firefox updates from now on will have to stay in my home dir?
#ubuntu 2004-11-21
<JDahl> icu, are you using /usr/src/linux-xxx-headers or /usr/src/linux-xxx-source for header include files?
<subterrific> gen: yes, or until ubuntu updates their packages
<GnuHippy> I can't run any opengl stuff anymore with x.org and I have the latest nvidia driver installed
<icu> JDahl: Whatever /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/build is linked to
<gen> oh an by the way, i can only open 1.0 through the terminal script, is this normal?
<lemsx1_> gen, not necessarily, if you are in a rush to use 1.0, you can simply put the stuff in /usr/local/firefox-1.0 and make a symlink /usr/local/firefox -> /usr/local/firefox-1.0
<subterrific> gen: hyes
<GnuHippy> main:rgstereo=0Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<GnuHippy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<GnuHippy> Video mode set failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<gen> thanks guys
<lemsx1_> gen, no, i have a .desktop that opens this for me just fine
<jjh> unperson: I think if you were to delete the interface and then re-add it as a wireless device, then you could change those settings
<gen> what command is used
<lemsx1_> gen, i put the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications and it shows in Gnome's Appications->Internet menu
<subterrific> GnuHippy: sounds like you aren't loading the nvidia drivers or something
<GnuHippy> it is loaded
<lemsx1_> gen, mv firefox /usr/local/firefox-1.0 && ln -s /usr/local/firefox-1.0 /usr/local/firefox
<GnuHippy> I seen the splash screen when I booted up
<subterrific> GnuHippy: is your xorg.conf file setup corrently?
<lemsx1_> gen, ln -s /usr/local/firefox/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox
<GnuHippy> yes
<GnuHippy> I added xcomposites though
<subterrific> GnuHippy: it has glx in it?
<bigt> question: can someone help me in networking linux with xp home? i created a share on my xp box but when i type smb://192.168.1.101 i can't access the box from linux
<GnuHippy> yes
<bigt> if there is a wiki on this or some other form could you please point me to it thanks
<subterrific> did you upgrade to the newest nvidia drivers?
<GnuHippy> yes
<icu> JDahl: How do i go about setting it up to use the source?
<GnuHippy> the latest ones on the site
<x0563511> YAY
<lemsx1_> gen, let me put the .desktop file in a place where you can get it
<x0563511> i got multiverse to load
<subterrific> then you need to use the AllowGLXWithComposite option or something like that
<subterrific> gimmie a sec and i'll look it up
<icu> Isn't the source we're provided unpatched and everything?
<GnuHippy> ok thank you
<britt_radiofree> so everyone's playing with xorg? :)
<nimc> bigt, is it supposed to work in ubuntu without anything extra?
<subterrific> GnuHippy:  Option      "RenderAccel" "true"
<subterrific>     Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<GnuHippy> thank you
<subterrific> inside the nvidia Device section
<subterrific> np
<bigt> i'm not sure
<lemsx1_> gen, http://www.latinomixed.com/media/firefox.desktop
<GnuHippy> I already have RenderAccel
<subterrific> k
<britt_radiofree> subterrific, where'd you get xcompmgr?
<bigt> never setup a network with linux before
<subterrific> britt_radiofree: i don't have xcompmgr on ubuntu, but i use it on my gentoo box
<skullbocks> night all
<gen> lem i keep getting mv: when moving multiple files, last argument must be a directory
<gen> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<britt_radiofree> subterrific, so you're not actually using xcompmgr for fancy composite features in ubuntu yet?
<subterrific> britt_radiofree: right, i use warty in ubuntu, which is still xfree
<unperson> uman:  wireless-tools is installed already.
<britt_radiofree> subterrific, ah, cool
<cardador> britt_radiofree: i have it on ubuntu
<britt_radiofree> cardador, did you just grab from cvs?
<JDahl> icu - I will try it tonight, and let you know if it works..
<lemsx1_> gen, where did you install firefox? firefox-installer ?
<unperson> jjh, Yeah, my guess is that if I remove and re-add it in network settings that'd do it.  I was a bit afraid of messing something up, but I'll try it.  brb.
<gen> was, then moved to home dir with the directory name firefox
<lemsx1_> gen, if you did it like that, that's wrong :-)
<lemsx1_> gen, ah ok, then use: sudo mv ~/firefox /usr/local/firefox-1.0
<gen> mv: missing file argument
<gen> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<cardador> who was i talking with?
<lemsx1_> gen, then you will need to make a symbolic link: sudo ln -s /usr/local/firefox-1.0 /usr/local/firefox ... the reason for this is that is simpler to upgrade later
<lemsx1_> gen, can you paste here what command are you typing?
<lemsx1_> gen, you should just copy/paste what i typed
<icu> JDahl: I'm trying to apt-get source the kernel image see if that one's good
<britt_radiofree> cardador, me
<britt_radiofree> cardador, did you grab from cvs?
<lemsx1_> gen, better yet, use the firefox-installer and when asked where to install it, just specify: /usr/local/firefox-1.0
<cardador> britt_radiofree: add this to sources.list :) deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<gen> lemsx1_: when i copied and pasted what you said, that worked, i must have typed it wrong
<britt_radiofree> cardador, exactly what i was hoping! :)
<gen> lemsx1_: when i tried that in the installer, said i didnt have permission
<lemsx1_> gen, of course ;-)
<cardador> britt_radiofree: it was provided by daniels, the guy that packaged xorg
<lemsx1_> gen, you have to use sudo then (or add yourself to "staff": sudo adduser $USER staff)
<lemsx1_> gen, then you will need to logout and log back in :-)...
<gen> user being my login name
<lemsx1_> gen, yes. and $USER does hold your username (same as $UID)
<gen> oh so no need to type it
<gen> k
<lemsx1_> gen, but not the ID of course ;-)
<Unfun> anyone get winbind to work on warty?
<gen> ok
<gen> so i need to relogin
<lemsx1_> gen, if you add yourself to staff, yes
<lemsx1_> gen, for now just use  sudo
<jazzka> any visual tool or front-end for diff?
<gen> ok
<cardador> britt_radiofree: when you are done, try  xcompmgr -cCfF -r7 -o.65 -l-10 -t-8 -D7 &
<gen> thanks for your help, linked an icon launcher to /usr/local/firefox-1.0/firefox and works fine now
<lemsx1_> gen, the idea is that you should not have to modify the .desktop or your /usr/local/bin/firefox symlink whenever you upgrade again
<Temet> hum, can someone tell me how I can modify de $PATH except un .bashrc .
<Temet> ?
<icu> How do I compile external modules for the standard ubuntu kernel?
<lemsx1_> gen, or if you need to give it to somebody else, they don't need to change it
<enabl> cardador: thats nice
<lemsx1_> gen, but, it might launch the wrong version of firefox if you have the .deb package installed...
<Temet> icu ... nvidia drivers ?
<icu> Temet: ati drivers.
<Temet> ousp
<Temet> not for me icu
<Temet> sorry
<mjr> hmh, is linuxthreads used by default for the amd64 port instead of nptl?
<GnuHippy> is anybody using xcompmgr?
<icu> It's bitching about the source not being compatible
<gen> lemsn1_ not sure i understand
<cardador> GnuHippy: i am
<GnuHippy> how did you get it compiled?
<cardador> add this to sources.list :) deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<GnuHippy> thanks
<cardador> np
<GnuHippy> is it stable?
<IMSoP> Temet:  export PATH="$PATH:/some/extra/entry" ?
<gen> lem, do you have aim
<lemsx1_> gen, yep. same as my nick here (no underscores of course)
<icu> How do I get a matching copy of the source with all the configs and everything for the running kernel?
<cardador> GnuHippy: it crashed me once
<gen> you aren't on?
<GnuHippy> cool
<GnuHippy> ill try it
<pdaoust> hey, folks, just a quick question: is there any way to get Ubuntu to work with maildirs? I'm interested in using bogofilter, which I believe only works with maildirs, not mbox files.
<IMSoP> icu:  I believe the config file is in /boot/ or somewhere
<icu> so just copy that to the kernel source tree?
<gen> lem, what is this .desktop for
<pdaoust> icu: I don't know if there's a specific method for doing it, but you can find the current running kernel number by going:
<pdaoust> cat /proc/sys/kernel
<x0563511> you can do something similar
<x0563511> that MIGHT let you get the current .config out
<riffic> <3 hoary
<icu> I know how to get that, I jsut need an identical copy of the source so that I can compile a module
<gen> lemsx1_ what is this .desktop for
<pdaoust> icu: what's the contents of your /proc/sys/kernel file?
<IMSoP> icu:  well, if it's the same version of the source, the config should be all you need
<icu> ok
<IMSoP> unless, there's weird extra modules or something
<lemsx1_> gen, .desktop is for GNOME/KDE to know what to launch... you can read about this from freedesktop.org
<pdaoust> icu: have you installed the source package yet? It's under linux-source in the repository.
<gen> where does it go lem
<lemsx1_> gen, put the .desktop file wherever you want... the Desktop is a good place
<icu> pdaoust: Isn't that just the vanilla source or is the patched source?
<pdaoust> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<pdaoust> icu: you know, I'm not quite sure ^_^
<lemsx1_> gen, if you want other users of your computer to use firefox, you should copy it to /usr/share/applications/
<pdaoust> icu: it's what I installed, assuming it was the Ubuntu kernel
<gen> i'll be the only user
<lemsx1_> gen, i'm always on all IMs
<icu> i get the apt-get source of the kernel image package thinking that is the patched version
<comfrey> hey all, are there ndiswrapper packages for the U?
<lemsx1_> gen, in that case, then leave it in your desktop
<gen> lemsx1, don't see on
<comfrey> i am interested in getting the broadcom g wireless card working
<smo> You shouldn't require the source to build a kernel .. just the linux-headers package to match your kernel  (apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`)
<desp> audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<desp> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<desp> any ideas why?
<lemsx1_> gen, don't see your desktop?
<desp> this happens when I try to play something in mplayer
<gen> yes lem
<gen> and made an empty file, named it firefox.desktop
<comfrey> also i wonder if anyone has the wireless drivers up and running on the Al powerbooks
<gen> and put that contents inside with gedit
<gen> is this correct?
<smo> desp: does "pidof esd"  return anything?  You most likely need to select esound as the audo output in mplayer's prefs
<lemsx1_> smo, linux-heders- or kernel-headers ?
<comfrey> i would switch to Ubuntu if there were wireless support
<Zugwrack> Need some help..downloade the j2re<blah>.bin executable for linux...file shows it to be a Bourne shell text executable...but it don't execute
<pdaoust> desp: you're running GNOME, which runs the Enlightened sound daemon, which keeps control of the soundcard at all times. You must have an onboard or bargain-counter sound card like me that doesn't accept multiple sounds at the same time.
<gen> and it turned to the mozilla firefox link, with the correct icon, too
<lemsx1_> gen, that's correct
<jdub> comfrey: no linux distribution supports wireless on those.
<smo> lemsx1: linux-headers ... kernel-image/source/headers are just there to provide a smooth upgrade from woody
<desp> pdaoust: ahh, thanks
<desp> smo: yup, it does
<desp> smo: it returns 3273 -- a port number?
<Zugwrack> I tried ./<filename> sudo ./<filename> <filename> none execute
<gen> you're a big help lem
<desp> er, doh, a PID.
<desp> :D
<desp> thx
<lemsx1_> Zugwrack, chmod 0755 j2re*.bin
<smo> desp: the process's ID .. it's just enough to show esd is running, so most likely using /dev/dsp
<pdaoust> desp: you'll need to configure mplayer to use esd as its audio output... can you at least run the mplayer gui?
<comfrey> jdub, that is what i was affraid of
<Zugwrack> lemsxl_: Ok I'll try that...
<Zugwrack> thanks
<lemsx1_> Zugwrack, or sudo /bin/sh j2re....
<lemsx1_> gen, no problem
<mawa> hi
<Zugwrack> lemsxl_: but shouldn't sh already be exported to $PATH?
<gen> lemsx1_ still don't see you online haha, sure you don't have privacy set to bl only?
<pdaoust> desp: it's been a while since I used mplayer (I fell in love with xine because it Just Worked for me), I don't remember where it is, but it's configurable from a menu somewhere (i.e., you don't have to go farting around in a config file)
<desp> pdaoust: right, thanks
<mawa> I don't seem to get my printer to work with Ubuntu... are there any standard tricks?
<pdaoust> desp: no prob!
<desp> although when I do mplayer -au help, I don't see esd in the list of available audio outputs
<pdaoust> hmm
<desp> perhaps it's not yet supported in 0.93?
<pdaoust> oh, maybe not -- I used 1.0
<desp> I know it's obsolete, but I can't compile the latest release for PPC/AltiVec -- there are bugs
<Despair> Is xcompmgr packaged for amd64?
<britt_radiofree> cardador, nice ... are window fades part of those params?
<desp> I fixed two source files, but a hundred-line macro got me stumped
<desp> it simply does not compile
<gen> after i do the apt-get upgrade, dist-upgrade etc, how are the packages installed?
<gen> after downloaded
<pdaoust> desp: heh heh... you're obviously doing something above and beyond my level of knowledge ^_^ I believe that if you use alsa as an output, it won't conflict with esd
<smo> desp: Did you have libesd0-dev installed when you built it?  It may not have compiled esound support if it couldn't find the required headers
<IMSoP> Zugwrack:  if the file doesn't have an execute bit set, the #!/bin/sh line at the beginning will never have any effect
<desp> pdaoust: thanks anyway, I just killed esd for now :D
<desp> smo: ah, hm.
<pdaoust> desp: hey, if it works, great!
<gen> hey lem
<x0563511> pdaoust, magic is nice, huh
<pdaoust> heh heh
<pdaoust> no doubt
<x0563511> i love it when things just work
<desp> smo: you're right, I didn't know I'd need that.
<gen> after doing apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade etc, for hoary packages, how are they installed after being received?
<gen> anybody
<x0563511> er
<HrdwrBoB> gen: what do you mean
<HrdwrBoB> it's all part of the same process
<pdaoust> desp: I believe that, if you use alsa as an output, it will play nice with esd... if your card doesn't support hardware mixing, mplayer will take control of the sound card, but it'll give control back to esd when it's done. What platform are you using?
<HrdwrBoB> it downloads the packages
<HrdwrBoB> then installed them in a sensible order
<HrdwrBoB> the configures them
<Zugwrack> IMSoP: I understand that...but the way it was put was a either or situation in my estimation...ergo my confusion ;-) thanks...
<desp> can anyone tell me how to change the screen bitdepth in gnome?
<mjr> desp, you don't
<desp> pdaoust: I think I would need to have esd-alsa installed
<gen> hrdwrbob: as in i edited sources.list to get hoary packages for the update, so i did those commands, but they only actually receive the files and not do anything with them correct?
<x0563511> can we tell what depth is being used?
<mjr> X doesn't have this capability
<desp> ha
<pdaoust> desp: ohhhh, you're using esd-oss?
<HrdwrBoB> gen: no, upgrade will install new packages
<desp> pdaoust: not by choice, that's what was installed for me with warty
<x0563511> i know ive got 8, 16, and 24 in my x config
<Zugwrack> How do I use dkpkg to check and see if sun java was installed?
<x0563511> but can i tell whats being used?
<HrdwrBoB> xdpyinfo
<mjr> x0563511, xdpyinfo
<HrdwrBoB> will tell you
<desp> mjr: well...hm. I have garbled output with MPlayers xvidix driver
<x0563511> command not found
<pdaoust> desp: really?!? must be a difference between PPC and x86 -- ALSA works lovely for me.
<desp> mjr: and I recognize it as a conflict with the screen bitdelth
<desp> pdaoust: probably, yeah
<x0563511> why is everything i need NOT installed by default?
<x0563511> whois wasnt even installed!
<mjr> desp, you need to much around with the config or pass the X server -bpp 16 (or somesuch)
<desp> mjr: bitdepth
<desp> aha, yucky
<mjr> s/much/muck/
<Zugwrack> pdaoust: I have yet to hear from anyone on how to correct the sound issue for PPC...xmms sounds like crud when streaming audio
<IMSoP> Zugwrack: in case you're still uncleat, doing "/bin/sh ./filename" is technically executing "/bin/sh" with a parameter; just "./filename" is trying to execute the file "filename", which will fail if you don't have execute permissions for that file
<x0563511> er, xpdyinfo isnt in synaptic, and its not installed. Ive got all the repositories installed...
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: I wasn't aware of that; I thought Apples were supposed to 'Just Work' ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> x0563511: xdpyinfo is installed by default
<HrdwrBoB> it's not a package
<x0563511> "command not found"
<mjr> x0563511, you typoed it, then :
<x0563511> DUR
<pdaoust> so, folks... anyone ever heard of using maildirs in Ubuntu, or will I have to wait for a future release? (I've heard tell of Ubuntu using maildirs in Hoary, but I'm not sure if I'm right)
<x0563511> i typed it wrong
<HrdwrBoB> xbase-clients: /usr/X11R6/bin/xdpyinfo
<mjr> ha ;)
<x0563511> lol
<Zugwrack> pdaoust: Well I suppose that is true...MDK 10.1 running ALSA had no sound problems...so I can only assume that it is something to do with Ubuntu..
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: erm, what do you mean maildirs
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: that's a server config issue
<HrdwrBoB> and if you're setting up your own MTA
<HrdwrBoB> you should be able to do that easily
<RuffianSoldier> How do I configure X in debian?
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: I came over from Gentoo, which I really liked for its package management system (but eventually got fed up with having to compile everything), and it used maildirs by default...
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: for what
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: Oh, I think I see what you're getting at...
<unperson> jjh, You were right.  Removed my NIC entry in Network Settings and added it as a wireless card and all the options appeared.  I still wonder why it setup that way by default, though.
<schifo> guys
<umarmung> Does anyone here use totem-xine?
<HrdwrBoB> RuffianSoldier: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<schifo> im low on hdd space, how can i delete packaged i dont need, ie. openoffice ?
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: to use as an alternative to /var/spool/mail or whatever Ubuntu uses by default
<jjh> unperson: it did the same thing to me
<Zugwrack> Is there a sun java package available for Ubuntu? My search finds nothing...I did the chmod and it let me execute it...but line 300 bombs out..
<LifesizeKenDoll> Zugwrack: nope
<LifesizeKenDoll> Zugwrack: you can make your own, though
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: So this would be a postfix issue, right?
<LifesizeKenDoll> umarmung: I do
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: yep
<LifesizeKenDoll> schifo: sudo apt-get remove openoffice
<unperson> ok, gotta go
<umarmung> LifesizeKenDoll, do you get sound when playing movies from quicktime.com ?
<unperson> later
<Zugwrack> LifesizeKenDoll: Wish I had the expertise....
<LifesizeKenDoll> umarmung: you have to get the codec
<schifo> lifesize, is there a sort of "add/remove programs" thing in ubuntu, i would like to remove things i dont need/use since im low on hdd space
<umarmung> LifesizeKenDoll, i have w32codecs installed
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: essentially running an MTA is not really a client side thing
<Matt|> does anyone know how to get bash-completion working with man ***, apt-get install *** and other similar things?
<Zugwrack> uma: Use synaptic....
<umarmung> LifesizeKenDoll, i get video but no audio
<LifesizeKenDoll> Zugwrack: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<HrdwrBoB> and evolution is the mail client
<vinic_> I just installed Ubuntu and was used with Mandrake KDE... I just can't figure out how to browse in same window instead of opening a new window... please help me, all those windows make me sick! :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> umarmung: hrm, not sure I don't watch .mov files
<Zugwrack> LifesizeKenDoll: Thank you..
<HrdwrBoB> so postfix configuration is really up to the 'user'
<HrdwrBoB> but there's no reason you can't change this
<LifesizeKenDoll> vinic_: go to edit->preferences
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: the setup I had in Gentoo, which I want to recreate, is this: fetchmail grabs messages from my POP3 server, delivers them to the MTA (i.e., postfix), which then deposits them in a folder called /home/paul/.maildir -- then I get my mail through Courier-IMAP (so I can access it from home and from other people's computers). Bogofilter, my fave spam filter, also works best with maildirs.
<LifesizeKenDoll> vinic_: edit->preferences->Behavior->Always open in same window
<HrdwrBoB> vinic_: Computer->Desktop Preferences-> File Manager
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: when you say running an MTA is not a client-side thing, do you mean that it should be left up to my ISP (or network admin)?
<bigt> question: how do you defrag in ubuntu? i used the synaptic to install defrag but i'm not sure how to run it any help would be great
<HrdwrBoB> vinic_: Behaviour
<LifesizeKenDoll> bigt: there is no point to defrag
<HrdwrBoB> 'Always open in browser windows'
<vinic_> OK, bad french translation there
<pdaoust> bigt: are you trying to defrag a FAT32 partition?
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: yeah that's right
<Matt|> bigt, you don't need to do that
<vinic_> they forgot "same"
<bigt> no i'm not
<LifesizeKenDoll> bigt: ext2, ext3, reiserfs are not fragmented filesystems
<bigt> just wondering why this thing is running so slow
<bigt> ok wasn't sure its on reis..
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: I'm not saying you can't, hell, go for it, but for most people running an MTA is entirely un-necessary
<vinic_> thank you guys!
<LifesizeKenDoll> bigt: default is ext3
<pdaoust> bigt: reiserfs is wonderful in that it never needs defragging; it's built for speed
<LifesizeKenDoll> vinic_: you're welcome
<schifo> guys, i have 2 partitions on my hdd, 1 for windows, and 1 for linux, is there any way to make my linux partition larger, now that linux and windows are installed? im low in disk space on my linux partition
<HrdwrBoB> vinic_: glad to help "D
<HrdwrBoB> :D
<bigt> ok cause i formated in reis... when i installed
<mjr> schifo, ntfs or fat on windows?
<vinic_> glad to be helped! :D
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: are 'postfix/sendmail' and 'MTA' not perfectly synonymous then?
<schifo> ntfs sir
<bigt> question though i have yet ot figure the networking part out
<LifesizeKenDoll> pdaoust: exim4 can be MTA
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: postfix and sendmail are two MTAs
<bigt> do you have to install samba to get it to work?
<x0563511> how can i configure a samba server, btw?
<LifesizeKenDoll> bigt: should work already
<mjr> schifo, there's pretty much no free tools for ntfs resizing, you'd have to go with partition magic or something
<IMSoP> does anyone know *how* filesystems avoid the need for defragging? I've always wondered...
<LifesizeKenDoll> bigt: for client
<HrdwrBoB> MTA is Mail Transfer Agent
<vinic_> waoh, Ubuntu is kind of "closed" compared to Mandrake
<theantix> mjr: you are dead wrong
<LifesizeKenDoll> vinic_: how so?
<vinic_> configurations
<HrdwrBoB> vinic_: closed?
<pdaoust> schifo: the safest route is to use a closed-source tool like Partition Magic; I don't know if fips (a Partition Magic type program) is 100% safe.
<bigt> well i have a xp box setup with networking and i know it works cause i can put it to another xp box and it detects the shares fine
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<vinic_> see?
<HrdwrBoB> vinic_: yeah that's a KDE thing
<x0563511> anyone? ive got a samba server installed, how do i open up the configurations?
<bigt> but for some reason the smb://192.168.1.101 doesn't show it
<vinic_> yep
<pdaoust> schifo: (of course, no partition resizer is 100% safe)
<HrdwrBoB> KDE include about 3423482348 options
<LifesizeKenDoll> x0563511: sudo apt-get install samba
<vinic_> lol
<theantix> schifo: anything with qtparted on it can safely resize ntfs
<schifo> mjr, if i run partition magic in windows, will it see my linux parition (ext3), and will i have any problems booting into linux after i resized that ext3 partition do you think
<HrdwrBoB> GNOME is somewhat more.. streamlined
<x0563511> samba and smbfs is installed already
<mjr> schifo, no idea on that
<vinic_> Hope it will be more stable then
<mjr> schifo, have a bootdisk handy ;)
<Matt|> schifo, yeah that will bugger it up
<HrdwrBoB> schifo: if you are using grub (which is the dfault) no.
<bigt> ok then can someone help me to get it to detect please?
<theantix> schifo: try the system rescue cd, sysresccd.org
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: why
<IMSoP> x0563511:  dpkg-reconfigure samba
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, last time i resized a linux partition using partition magic it became unreadable
<x0563511> IMSoP, i mean how do i choose shares, set user passwords for it, ect.
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: ouch
<HrdwrBoB> schifo: better idea
<HrdwrBoB> schifo: download LNX BBC
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, np you expect these things
<schifo> k
<pdaoust> LifesizeKenDoll and HrdwrBoB: I knew that postfix and sendmail were only two of the many MTAs, but I'm wondering.... OH! I get it: I'm thinking of mda, which postfix can also function as, right? I want to use it as an MDA, not an MTA (anyway, SpamAsasssin often filters out messages sent from home computers, I guess because it thinks they're zombie relays)
<HrdwrBoB> and use parted to resize it
<LifesizeKenDoll> x0563511: sudo apt-get install swat
<vinic_> Second thing: How to create a ROOT account? ... or : What's the initial root password?
<mjr> ahh, qtparted uses ntfsresize; ok, I was wrong
<Matt|> does anyone know how to get bash-completion working with man ***, apt-get install *** and other similar things?
<x0563511> LifesizeKenDoll, ty
<mjr> schifo, see http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/status.html#ntfstools for a free tool
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: I imagine you're using fetchmail?
<Matt|> vinic_, have a browse of the FAQ, listed in the topic
<HrdwrBoB> and mutt?
<mjr> dunno if it's any safe, but anyway ;)
<IMSoP> x0563511:  sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: I just use evolution, it has built in spamassassin support :)
<vinic_> online ? on Ubuntu website?
<x0563511> IMSoP, i was hoping to do it graphically. Someone just mentioned swat for me
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: yes, I'm using fetchmail, procmail, postfix, and bogofilter
<x0563511> IMSoP, ty though
<nimc> bigt, r u still here? i tried smb:// with my windows xp on another computer, ubuntu without anything extra here, and it worked great
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: ahh yep
<Matt|> vinic_, yes: the address is listed in the topic: under FAQ (frequently asked questions): it has loads of useful information
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: I never could get SpamAssassin to work the way I wanted it to.
<bigt> hmm i'm still here
<vinic_> ty
<Matt|> np
<nimc> ok..
<bigt> well i have xp setup for 192.168.1.101 255.255.255.0 and no gateway
<pdaoust> my head is spinning; this conversation is going by too fast....
<x0563511> CHAOS
<pdaoust> I'm not used to chat rooms...
<bigt> and then the linux box is 192.168.1.100
<pdaoust> no kidding
<volvoguy> I've been trying to configure Samba for two days and it's still not working for me - so don't feel bad.
<IMSoP> "#I'm so DIZZY my head is spinning...#"
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: this is pretty fast and big as far as IRC channels go :)
<bigt> and i went computer/network then typed in the location of 192.168.1.101 and it can't connect
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: if you sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<HrdwrBoB> Password:
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: no kidding
* x0563511 has seen bigger. about 4x bigger.
<x0563511> ok, how do i use SWAT?
<nimc> bigt, the ip that i have on the other computer is not local, it's assigned by the isp i think (using cable modem with one ethernet and one usb connection for each computer)
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: Before I use that command, I just want to know -- what will it do for me?
<StevenIT> hi! I just burn cdLive on cdrw: it boots but it hangs just before GDM. any idea?
<nimc> so my ip looks like 80.230.129. etc
<bigt> oh i was using direct connect
<IMSoP> geez, I wish there was something better than SMB/samba for simple filesharing
<bigt> with a crossover
<nimc> ahh
<x0563511> IMSoP, well, it IS remarkably like MS File/Print sharing....
<nimc> IMSoP, why?? samba seems to work great when i just tried it now
<pdaoust> IMSoP: yeah, it feels kinda dirty to use something that's so intimately connected with Windows... but rest assured that it wasn't originally their idea
<bigt> it don't work for me
<bigt> so don't ask me ;)
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: what does 'dpkg-reconfigure postfix' do?
<nimc> ahh you mean something better to use for sharing that doesnt involve windows?
<IMSoP> nimc:  it's just so... hacky and weird. the way all the authentication works (or doesn't), and debugging anything not working is basically impossible
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: oh, why didn't I just read the man page ^_^
<volvoguy> IMSoP - it's about three clicks and a few words to get samba working in SuSE, but i've been hacking away at it forever and i can't get it to work in Ubuntu
<bigt> nimc do you have yours setup with a crossover ca ble?
<bigt> i can ping the other computer just fine
<bigt> so its connected
<IMSoP> volvoguy:  just getting a single share to work between two windows boxes is hard enough!
<bigt> but i can't share jack
<cardador> volvoguy: i have it working flawlessly. whats exactly the problem?
<nimc> well, it worked great here, read/write, and fast, and nice browsing in nautilus
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: heh
<StevenIT> anybody helps me?
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: I'm not sure if it wll configure maildirs
<nimc> IMSoP, ok..... perhaps i was lucky:)
<HrdwrBoB> pdaoust: I can't run it because I'm kinda using postfix on this box :)
<x0563511> how do i use SWAT?
<pdaoust> pdaoust: no prob.
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: no prob.
<pdaoust> :P
<x0563511> how do i use SWAT??
<volvoguy> cardador: not sure. installed ubuntu and samba on the server, added my share to smb.conf, restarted smbd and i still can't connect (multiply that by about 1000 times)
<nimc> bigt, no crossover... both computers connected to the internet using my cable modem which has two connections, one usb, one ethernet
<vinic_> ok! all figured out! thanx guys! catch you later
<nimc> i once did crossover between 2 winxp computers without internet, that worked well too
<bigt> oh ok
<pdaoust> HrdwrBoB: don't know yet... I'm just at the part where it's configuring the MTA part
<bigt> well ok i'm hearing worked i guess i need to hear how :)
<bigt> cause its not working over here :(
<nimc> how do i use samba to try to share a folder in ubuntu, so that the winxp computer can see it?
<cardador> volvoguy: i can show you my smb.conf
<bigt> yep thts my question :)
<x0563511> please help someone, how do i use swat
<nimc> so far i just shared a folder in winxp, with read/write permission, that worked good
<cardador> volvoguy: its working very well on a windows network at my work
<StevenIT> why does ubuntu Live hang before GDM ?
<nimc> but how to share in ubuntu?
<cardador> x0563511: on firefox write localhost:901
<volvoguy> cardador: that'd be a good start! :-) how do you want to send it to me?
<x0563511> cardador, connection refused. portscanner doesnt show 901 open
<cardador> volvoguy: wait a moment...
<bigt> so you have winxp shared documents with the share enabled
<x0563511> cardador, either
<bigt> and you can access thru linux?
<cardador> x0563511: you have to edit /etc/inetd.conf and uncomment the swat line
<goff> i need some help setting up a vnc server on my computer
<x0563511> cardador, i just installed SWAT with synaptic. do i need to restart or anything?
<nimc> bigt, yes, i picked a folder to share in winxp, and it works fine in ubuntu when i use smb://
<cardador> x0563511: then, sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<nimc> bigt, do u know how to try it the other way around? so i'll see if that works too?
<bigt> do you specify the ip though?
<nimc> bigt, yes, i specify the ip....
<bigt> with smb://
<x0563511> cardador, ok. Netbios-ssn is also disabled... should i enable this too?
<Matt|> hey ubuntu have started paid support?
<bigt> you type smb://<ip>?
<nimc> bigt, yes, smb://230.80.....
<volvoguy> cardador: oh, here's one more snag. i can connect to the share on the server if i use gnome's "connect to server" dialog, but i can't mount it on the command line or w/fstab
<bigt> damn
<bigt> its not working
<bigt> but like i say both ping each other
<x0563511> cardador, er... line starts as #<off># swat
<bigt> how did you setup your windows share?
<x0563511> cardador, what should it start as?
<cardador> x0563511: swat
<x0563511> cardador, so just get rid of the whole #<off>#
<nimc> hmm in folder properties / sharing / share and allow other users to change files
<cardador> x0563511: yes
<nimc> bigt, so u know how to try to share a folder in ubuntu ?
<bigt> thats how i did it just makeing sure
<bigt> no haven't a clue
<x0563511> cardador, i forgot what netbios-ssn was... is that only needed on a netbios network?
<bigt> 2nd day on linux
<bigt> but trying to learn
<nimc> ok... anyone else knows?
<volvoguy> i'll throw out the issue i really came in here for though. i'm using hoary and i just smart-upgraded, but i don't seem to have X.org.
<cardador> volvoguy: pm
<volvoguy> cardador: i'm there.
<trans_err> anyone having font render issues with xorg? All my fonts look a bit tall and fuzzy- any ideas?
<trans_err> hmm- actually it's just the defalult gnome font- is it supposed to be sans?
<x0563511> cardador, "* Restarting internet superserver...                                    [fail] "
<trans_err> freesans is a bit better but it still looks off
<x0563511> cardador, i stopped it, then started it. Both operations got [OK] 
<cardador> x0563511: and then?
<x0563511> cardador, and 901 is up. Am i done? Just go to 127.0.0.1:901 in firefox, right?
<cardador> x0563511: just write localhost:901
<bigt> aww
<bigt> ok yeah it works i had one two many //s
<x0563511> cardador, same thing... ok, it wants username/pass...
<cardador> volvoguy: check if you have any upgradable package
<x0563511> cardador, is this root it wants?
<cardador> x0563511: yap
<x0563511> cardador, root has no PW, its disabled. Will it take mine?
<neighborlee> hi...anyone by chance have a multi-function printer working in linux ?
<bigt> but yeah it would be cool to figure out how to share the other way around
<cardador> x0563511: enable root user, it is explained in ubuntu faq i think
<x0563511> cardador, ok, just wondering if i had to
<x0563511> cardador, ok, its up
<x0563511> ty
<volvoguy> cardador:  i had a package like "x-server-core" or something like that that was marked as do not upgrade.
<tvon> Does using xcompmgr/composite actually do anything at this point in hoary?
<cardador> volvoguy: you have to upgrade it
<cardador> tvon: at the moment i have shadows, fade in & out, etc
<volvoguy> cardador: ok. synaptic isn't showing it anymore. i'll see if apt-get or aptitude show it as available.
<tvon> cardador: oh?  enable composite in xorg and run xcompmgr?
<cardador> tvon: yap
<x0563511> cardador, can i remove the "home directories" share safely? Or will that bork something?
<tvon> hrm
<cardador> x0563511: dont know,  just try.
<cardador> x0563511: after changing the settings, you need to restart samba
<tvon> cardador: using gnome/metacity perchance?
<cardador> anyone interested on having xcompmgr, should add this to sources.list: http://81.84.235.109/smb.conf
<cardador> ups
<cardador> anyone interested on having xcompmgr, should add this to sources.list: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<tvon> cardador: yeah, using that
<tvon> ah, there we go
<tvon> works better than when I last tried
<kensai> is ubuntu created with metadistros?
<tvon> It's 80% water
<jose__> x crashed :\ guess xcompmgr is still not usable
<jdub> kensai: no
<kensai> jdub: thanks a friend of mine told me that so I didn't knew how to answer
<grendel> hello to everyone
<grendel> does anyone know if ubuntu's gnome packages work for debian unstable ?
<jdub> grendel: mixing repositories is not recommended
<jdub> grendel: you may as well just use experimental's gnome
<gen> hey guys, each time i open azureus, i HAVE to type "export PATH=/usr/local/j2sdk1.4.2/bin:$PATH" before i do "./azureus" to open it, is there an easier way to get around this
<Pizbit> gen: Look to add it in .bashrc or .bash_profile (probably the former)
<gen> not familiar pizbit
<cardador> gen: edit the azureus script and change the java home to where you installed java
<volvoguy> cardador: that got me a lot closer. thanks! when mounted, the root of the share is still owned by root
<Pizbit> gen: Just put it at the end of .bashrc if you're not familar
<grendel> jdub, I did that, those packages broke everything in my installation. I spent a whole day figuring out how to remove them.
* tvon plays with xcompmgr settings
<gen> whats .bashrc?
<cardador> tvon: xcompmgr -cCfF -r7 -o.65 -l-10 -t-8 -D7 & :)
<srbaker> hey.
<Chibi> Oooh! That reminds me.
<srbaker> having some trouble with sound
<tvon> cardador: ah, nice
<srbaker> snd-ymfpci module on a tecra 8100
<srbaker> all i get is static
<volvoguy> so was the xserver-xorg package supposed to be pulled in during my hoary smart-upgrade today?
<gen> what/where is .bashrc
<gen> I'm an idiot :)
<Pizbit> gen: It's a file in your home directory
<cardador> tvon: saw it in some gentoo howto
<Pizbit> . makes it hidden
<jdub> grendel: in which case, i wouldn't recommend installing packages from an entirely different distribution release...
<gen> pizbit: thank you very much
<gen> worked
<grendel> jdub, yep.. I do realize that.
<tvon> cardador: its not bad, the window fade-in is a little slow on my laptop though
<gen> quick question, how do i force quit an application if the window does not pop up to do so
<jdub> grendel: then no need to ask ;)
<jdub> gen: there's a little force quit icon you can add to your panel
<gen> ah i see jdub, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> cardador: so pretty, and so slow :)
<jin> hello
<grendel> jdub, I just wanted to know how compatible the two distros where... but as you said, two complete diferent distros, I won't even risk it.. hehehe :D I'll stick to gnome 2.6 for the moment.
<tvon> brb
<jin> anyone? how to mount the ntfs partition in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> jin: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxx /mnt/location
<cardador> HrdwrBoB: eheh
<jin> hmmm
<Zugwrack> LifesizeKenDoll: I can't seem to find the make-jpkg deb file to be able and get java 1.4 installed..which repository would I find this package in?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Zugwrack: don't quite know
<volvoguy> i figgered it out. i'm going to goof around with x.org stuff. see y'all later. :-)
<LifesizeKenDoll> volvoguy: cya, xorg is fun
<Zugwrack> LifesizeKenDoll: Ok thanks..just trying to follow your suggestion(s) ;-)
<housetier> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/misc/java-package
<housetier> those *might* help
<Zugwrack> Would someone be so kind as to explain .deb packages that say they are a "dummy" file? Sorry I come from a RPM based distro..but Ubuntu works on PPC
<Temet> LifesizeKenDoll , are you using warty or hoarty ?
<jdub> Zugwrack: they just provide dependencies
<jdub> generally nothing useful of their own
<Zugwrack> jdub: Ok so might you be able to help me figure out where to get make-jpkg? synaptic doesn't find it...I don't know for sure if I can use .deb files for "debian" linux..to compound the issue I am running PPC
<jdub> Zugwrack: make-kpkg? -> kernel-package
<nevyn> jdub: java-package
<Zugwrack> jdub: no this is a explanaton on how to make Sun java into a .deb file...that is the command... on wiki
<jdub> Zugwrack: afaik, it's in a separate repository
<Zugwrack> nevyn: Synaptic doesn't know that package either
<nevyn> jdub: is it in universe?
<nevyn> it's in debian unstable..
<jdub> might be in multiverse
<nevyn> Zugwrack: make-jpkg isn't there either
<housetier> java-package might
<jdub> Filename: pool/multiverse/j/java-package/java-package_0.14_all.deb
<jdub> (that's hoary, though)
<Zugwrack> Dunno..guys..just reading the wiki how to do it..I am using Warty
<Zugwrack> It does mention java-package though..
<Zugwrack> I just can't find it..heh
<housetier> the package for unstable needs tweaking to install java 1.5 (non-beta)
<jdub> yes, it's also in multiverse on warty
<Zugwrack> I just need 1.4
<nevyn> housetier: url to the tweaks?
<Zugwrack> Is there a wiki on how to add multiverse to Synaptic package manager?
<x0563511> Zugwrack
<x0563511> i can help, PM me
<jdub> Zugwrack: just go into the repository editor and uncomment stuff :)
<housetier> nevyn I could send you the changed script (make-jpkg calls it plugin)
<x0563511> that works too, nevermind
<housetier> I haven't bothered to diff it yet
<Zugwrack> Sorry this if this is too n00b for ya..but where is the repository editor?
<jdub> settings > repositories
<Zugwrack> jdub: There isn't an entry for that bro
<jdub> Zugwrack: add it to the end of the existing ones
<Zugwrack> jdub: That is my point...where do I lookup the URL to add?
<LifesizeKenDoll> for multiverse?
<x0563511> Zugwrak ill get tehm
<Zugwrack> Yes..thanks
<jdub> Zugwrack: on the lines that have 'warty main universe'
<jdub> Zugwrack: add multiverse
<x0563511> multiverse URL is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<x0563511> distro stable
<x0563511> section main
<cardador> distro warty
<x0563511> er, actually the URL is ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat
<jdub> no it's not
<jdub> yeesh, dude
<x0563511> i just used that though!
<x0563511> i got w32codecs from it
<jdub> that's not 'ubuntu multiverse'
<x0563511> thats what the ubuntu restrictedformats page said
<nevyn> dude.
<nevyn> see how it doesn't have ubuntu in the url?
<x0563511> i know
<nevyn> that means it's not an ubuntu source
<x0563511> but the page on the ubuntu website gave me that
<x0563511> hrm, maybe ill go change my repository, just to avoid headaches later...
<nevyn> but it's nothing to do with ubuntu it's just some crazy french guy that distributes (useful but patented) stuff
<Zugwrack> Ok so now just search java-package?
<x0563511> ... whats the URL, distro, and section of the ubuntu multiverse?
<cardador> x0563511: just add multiverse after main restricted and universe
<x0563511> k
<outcast_gr> hi, anyone knows how to change the default sound device? I got both AC97 + SB Live, but ubuntu uses AC97 (I want SB live)
<cardador> x0563511: on the same line
<x0563511> er, im using the synaptic GUI
<cardador> x0563511: exactly, go to settings, repositories
<x0563511> ok
<x0563511> all those things are on seperate lines
<cardador> you could have only one, having this on "section": main restricted universe multiverse
<x0563511> oooh
<x0563511> i see it
<boodle> Greetings, I'm interested in Ubuntu and am currently using Debian-sid feed. Is there a migration path from Debian or do I really need to do a fresh install?
<billytwowilly> anyone upgrade to xorg? problems?
<jdub> boodle: migrating is not hugely optimal. doing a fresh install is recommended.
<boodle> jdub, ok tks
<x0563511> what!
<x0563511> smart upgrade wants to remove SWAT
<x0563511> but not replace it
<cardador> billytwowilly: i had problems with xcompmgr
<cardador> billytwowilly: but without it, im fine
<binary_10> anyone got composite to work with xorg?
<wasabi> yup.
<binary_10> how did you do it?
<binary_10> I added the line to xorg.conf
<hsidhu> if i update grub menu.lst do i need to run grub-install again?
<wasabi> enabled hte composite extension, compile xcompmgr, run it.
<Despair> transset is mildly amusing as well.
<outcast_gr> anyone knows how to change the default sound device? I got both AC97 + SB Live, but ubuntu uses AC97 (I want SB live). Both cards are recognised
<cardador> wasabi: there is a compiled xcompmgr
<wasabi> where at?
<binary_10> where do you get xompmgr.. doesnt seem to be installed
<x0563511> why does synaptic want swat to uninstall? i cant unmark it
<Zugwrack> jdub,x0563511: Many thanks..finally got java-package...
<wasabi> I enjoy compiling it though. ;)
<kapputu> hi [Phaedrus] 
<Zugwrack> Now back to wiki..heh
<cardador> wasabi: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<[Phaedrus] > hi kapputu
<x0563511> is there something wrong with swat?
<kapputu> hey sorry man
<kapputu> forgot to send you the CD
<andril> hello all again
<[Phaedrus] > its okay. whenever you get to it
<kapputu> probably tomm
<andril> anyone have issues with installing Firefox 1.0 ????
<kapputu> or do you want to wait for the pressed CDs ?
<[Phaedrus] > sounds good
<kapputu> I'm getting 10 of 'em
<andril> I ordered 35 of 'em
<kapputu> I want to encourage people to use it
<[Phaedrus] > depends how long its going to be.... i guess if they started shipping, i can wait for mine to arrive
<andril> I want to start a Ubuntu Street Team
<kapputu> it's been three weeks since I installed Ubuntu and I haven't gone back to Windows
<kapputu> [Phaedrus] , never mind, I'll send you a copy
<[Phaedrus] > thanks kapputu
<x0563511> i ordered 2.
<kapputu> no probs
<andril> kapputu: do you o any serving (FTP,HTTP or SMTP)?
<kapputu> no
<kapputu> something wrong with my router
<x0563511> only because this is Maine, and hardly anyone can use windows, let alone learn linux
<kapputu> port 22 is open and it's set to do port forwarding, but doesn't work
<kapputu> i mean 21
<x0563511> can i force synaptic to ignore a dependancy?
<x0563511> its mad because swat wants an older samba than whats installed
<smo> I believe you need to use dpkg itself for that .. "dpkg --force-help" will show you how you can create ugly messes
<x0563511> reading that
<andril> has anyone tried to install Firefox 1.0????
<smo> (and I do mean ugly messes .. dependancies usually exist for good reasons)
<x0563511> smo, swat needs "samba", and is complaining that "samba-ubuntuXXXXXXX-whatever" is installed
<kapputu> try dpkg --force-remove
<x0563511> smo, actually, its mad because it wants samba, but samba-ubuntu is in its place
<x0563511> er...
<x0563511> where can i get the package file itself?
<smo> hmm I thought apt-get -d would do that, but it still wants to resolve dependencies first.  the filename/path should be in "apt-cache show swat | grep Filename" if you want to grab it yourself
<x0563511> ty, found it
<Mojo_Jojo> Hey, what was that option I can put in to xorg it was something like "RenderAccel"  "true"
<x0563511> er, quastion
<x0563511> theres a swat for 3.0.7-1ubuntu6 and 3.0.7-1ubuntu7
<x0563511> which one should i grab?
<labanux> i guess the default type of "home" (icon to launch file browser) is open every folder in new window...
<labanux> can we make change to this..?
<x0563511> nevermind
<labanux> so i can open every folder still in it's windows
<x0563511> theres a SWAT for my samba version, exactly
<x0563511> but apt is being retarded
<labanux> it's really difficult for me to using that file browser
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: Option "RenderAccel" "1"
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: I think
<Chibi> True
<Chibi> not 1 :o
<smo> labanux: In nautilus's preferences there's an option labelled "Always open in browser windows".  That should acheive what you're looking for
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: or "On" instead of "1"
<cardador> LifesizeKenDoll: i think its "True"
<Chibi> True!! >O
<LifesizeKenDoll> cardador: could be that
<labanux> smo:so how can i make the change?
<Chibi> http://grebowiec.net/archives/2004/09/xorg_68_final_x.html
<Mojo_Jojo> ok thanks I put in True
<smo> labanux: open a folder, go to Edit->Preferences .. on the Behaviour tab you'll find that option .. tick it, and you're done
<x0563511> ok, i got it working
<x0563511> thanks smo
<x0563511> there was a swat version for my samba version, but APT wouldnt use it
<x0563511> (samba-3.0.7-1ubuntu6.1, and a swat package named swat-3.0.7-1ubuntu6.1)
<smo> I believe there's a way to give apt hints as to which version you want .. I just don't know the apropriate voodoo
<labanux> smo: oh yeah..., thanx a lot smo...
<x0563511> ok! now that i got samba working...
<x0563511> term paper time! yay.
<HrdwrBoB> LifesizeKenDoll: are you sure?
<HrdwrBoB> my Xorg reports that it doesn't know abou that
<HrdwrBoB> (RenderAccel)
<elessar> Option "RenderAccel" "1" in your device section
<elessar> using the binary nVidia driver
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<HrdwrBoB> device
<HrdwrBoB> der :)
<HrdwrBoB> cheers
<elessar> just like the README says....
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> I suck
<Hoodster> Hi All!
<LifesizeKenDoll> Hoodster: hello
<wasabi_> How long does "Starting htoplug subsystem" usually take? It's going on a minute now.
<Hoodster> I am using Ubunti Warty 4.1 Full Release and would like to browse a local file server running nfs. When I try to do this, an icon appears on the desktop and in the Computer | Network window, and when I double-click to browse, FireFox loads up. Is there a way to browse the nfs machine with nautilus or not in HTML?
<wasabi_> Hoodster: mount the NFS volume using fstab.
<wasabi_> Does nautilus let you do that without mounting it?
<wasabi_> I didnt't hink it did...
<wasabi_> maybe im wrong though. ;0
<Hoodster> wasabi: Thank you for replying: I am a linux newbie. What entry do I make in fstab or can you point me to a webpage that will explain it?
<wasabi_> I'd read any tutorial about NFS.
<wasabi_> But, the line will look somewhat like "server:/export /mount/point nfs options 0 0
<bigt> can someone tell me how to use the parted command to list a drive partition please?
<bigt> isn't it parted /dev/hda print?
<robertj> btw, where should I move /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to?
<wasabi_> well sucks. ubuntu froze during boot up.
<Mojo_Jojo> wasabi_ did you change your apt sources to hoary?
<wasabi_> no.
<Mojo_Jojo> ah ok I was just wondering
<bigt> dang :( there has to be an easy way to find yoru drives on linux i woudl assume? only way i know how to find it is run the install disk and then view the partition table
<wasabi_> does it have hal-device-manager installed?
<mdz> robertj: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is what you're looking for
<robertj> mdz: thanks
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<mdz> robertj: you should not need to move anything
<mdz> the packages handle the upgrade transparently
<robertj> I don't have a xorg.conf, is that a bad thing?
<Unfun> why does ATI suck with linux
<robertj> I assumed it just looked for it at XFree86-4
<mdz> robertj: yes, assuming you actually have xserver-xorg installed
<wasabi_> Unfun: because ATI won't release good drivers?
<wasabi_> eg open source
<robertj> I guess I should have read that mail closer, I did a dist-upgrade and then did a smart upgrade to be sure (not sure if that's any different)
<Unfun> my nvidia 32 meg card works 100x better than my 64eg ATI
<HrdwrBoB> wasabi_: no that's quite wrong :)
<usual> bigg update in hoary
<Mojo_Jojo> because ati is Unfun:P...i'm drunk btw :P
<Unfun> DRUNKARD!
<Unfun> when is hoary officially getting released?
<LifesizeKenDoll> it'll be a while
<Mojo_Jojo> :D
<LifesizeKenDoll> I think it's a 6-month cycle
<LifesizeKenDoll> and Warty just got released
<Unfun> anyone get winbind/pam to work in ubuntu?
<robertj> brb hopefully
<SuperQ> does ubuntu come with a CD burning app?
<Mojo_Jojo> w00t my ubuntu system is better then it was eariler today hahaha
<LifesizeKenDoll> nautilus burns CD's
<HrdwrBoB> SuperQ: nautilus has a CD burner built in
<Mojo_Jojo> this is great :D:D:D:D
<SuperQ> ok
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: how so?
<Unfun> i have to say ubuntu is pretty nice
<Mojo_Jojo> well this time once it wouldnt boot up I barrowed my gf 120gig hdd and backed up what I needed then I did a fresh install and right after a hoary upgrade :) and I took the time to read the tweaks at www.ubuntuforums.org :D
<Mojo_Jojo> but I wont know if I still have the UT problem untill later :)
<Hoodster> When I try to mount the nfs from the console, I get a message that the address cannot be gotten. How do I address the address?
<Unfun> UT 2004?
<LifesizeKenDoll> UT2k4 is fun
<Mojo_Jojo> first one :(
<Mojo_Jojo> gf wont give back 2k4 *cires*
<Unfun> heh
<Mojo_Jojo> *cries
<SuperQ> hrm
<Unfun> poor drunk Mojo_Jojo
<SuperQ> hehe.. i normaly just use cd record
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah, and in a few min going to the bar for an hour hahaha
<robertj> alright
<mtutty> anyone feel like helping an ubuntu noob?
<robertj> we are rocking now
<robertj> mtutty: ask your question
<mtutty> I've got a prism-based 802.11b / 128MB flash drive.
<mtutty> Works fine with Windows drivers under WinXP Pro.
<SuperQ> hrm.. ok.. so i figured out how to add files to a burn
<SuperQ> but how do i burn an ISO image
<LifesizeKenDoll> open Nautilus
<mtutty> I've read some about the prism drivers but can't seem to get them to work.
<LifesizeKenDoll> right-click iso
<LifesizeKenDoll> Write to CD...
<robertj> SuperQ: right click the iso and select burn
<SuperQ> yea
<SuperQ> it wants to make an ISO of the ISO
<SuperQ> Right-Click, write to disc
<LifesizeKenDoll> you sure?
<robertj> mtutty: sorry, I haven't done any wifi stuff in Ubuntu
<mtutty> Does anyone know of a walkthrough, how-to, etc about enabling this kind of device?
<SuperQ> Write to disc: File Image
<SuperQ> hrm.. maybe ubuntu doesn't like my burner
<Mojo_Jojo> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I must be really drunk or i'm readin that my resolution is 1280x1024!!!!! I have never been able to get it that high before not even on windows...thisis frckin great
<SuperQ> maybe it wants the burner to be pluged in on login
<SuperQ> brb
<mtutty> robertj: Thanks anyway. Maybe I'll post to a group.
<Gmail> Mojo_Jojo: winbloat can be better than linux
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah, but ony for games thats it :D
<Mojo_Jojo> LOVE UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: You're really drunk
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah
<LifesizeKenDoll> Mojo_Jojo: lol
<Mojo_Jojo> haha
<Unfun> Mojo_Jojo what gfx card?
<Mojo_Jojo> SOLTEK NVIDIA FX5200 AGP8X/128BIT/128MB DDR /DVI & TV-OUT
<Unfun> Anyone here use ATI cards?
<Mojo_Jojo> well i;m gonna go :) ttyl later...if i'm able to hahaha
* tvon reminds self to invent the xlockmore-brethalizer app
<robertj> I'm such a luser
<LifesizeKenDoll> ?
<robertj> Neato xorg and first thing I do is go and try to compile xcompmgr ;)
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> esp because you can download the package
<HrdwrBoB> :P
<Xenguy> robertj: remember, the 'l' is silent ;-)
<LifesizeKenDoll> there needs to be an xcompmgr.deb and transset.deb
<tvon> there is an xcompmgr package
<HrdwrBoB> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<tvon> It's not in the main archive yet, but a sources.list line was posted to the dev list
<HrdwrBoB> add that to your sources.list
<tvon> no transset that I know of though
* Xenguy pysches himself up for a 2nd ubuntu install attempt (with a new CD this time) ...
<wasabi_> =( ubuntu doesn't work for me. =(
<DanielSeuffert> wasabi_: why?
<wasabi_> hotplug freezes at boot
<wasabi_> "Starting hotplug subsystem", never moves beyond it.
<robertj> actually the thing that makes me a luser is that I'm forcing stuff now to get it to work
<SuperQ> ok
<DanielSeuffert> wasabi_: hardware details?
<usual> wasabi_, try hitting ctrl c
<SuperQ> so nautilus doesn't detect my burner
<wasabi_> amd64, running x86 version
<SuperQ> do i have to have it pluged in on boot?
<wasabi_> some via mobo
<usual> wasabi_, try hitting ctrl c
<wasabi_> ctrl-c does nothing.
<wasabi_> enter doesn't even insert line feeds.
<SuperQ> why run i386 on amd64?
<SuperQ> :)
<DanielSeuffert> wasabi_: Asus Sk8N or what?
<usual> wasabi_, ok, i had similar prob and ctrl c stopped what was happening in the background
<wasabi_> MSI... something
<wasabi_> Works fine in debian. ;)
<usual> i have an MSI also
<DanielSeuffert> wasabi_: did you try it without ACPI in Bios?
<kingsley> Is there an easier way to set up a virtual machine than User Mode Linux? xen?
<wasabi_> not yet
<wasabi_> works fine in debian heh.
<wasabi_> with acpi
<DanielSeuffert> ok, please give it a try...
<wasabi_> boot option noacpi?
<elessar> bios...
<rushibhai> hi all
<wasabi_> i cannot disbale acpi in bios.
<wasabi_> just apm.
<rushibhai> i know this has been asked a billion times today, but when is the firefox 1.0 package coming out?
<DanielSeuffert> it already went out ;)
<rushibhai> ubutu .deb?
<DanielSeuffert> ah, sorry, I misunderstood
<rushibhai> :) np
<SuperQ> ok.. so i think the deal is ubuntu isn't recognising my USB2 external burner
<SuperQ> ahhhh!
<SuperQ> that's why
<SuperQ> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<SuperQ>   Vendor: Revoltec  Model: USB/IDE Bridge (  Rev: 0103
<SuperQ>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<DanielSeuffert> wasabi_: I doubt that there is a modern Bios being unable to shut down ACPI...
<SuperQ> it doesn't see it as a burner
<SuperQ> interesting
<wasabi_> um. well, other than mine, try every intel boxed board there is.
<fader> wasabi_: just try pci=noacpi
<Gmail> wow x.org is out
<SuperQ> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<SuperQ> wierd
* Gmail waits for firefox
<Gmail> 1
<SuperQ> Gmail: any idea why my external burner is not happy?
<SuperQ> it worked when I had sarge
<Gmail> SuperQ: any idea why my interal burner doesn't work
<LifesizeKenDoll> Anybody know how to make maximize not maximize _all the way_? e.g. not maximize to the bottom 50 pixels
<Gmail> LifesizeKenDoll: you got some gconf hacking to do
<Gmail> and ask on irc.gimp.org #gnome
<SuperQ> Gmail: heh
<SuperQ> grrr.. maybe I'll just plug this thing into my sarge box
<HrdwrBoB> pl
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<HrdwrBoB> I will make a transset deb
<HrdwrBoB> give me a bit
<SuperQ> oh wierd
<SuperQ> when I plug it into a Fedora box
<SuperQ> usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 671
<SuperQ>   Vendor: LITE-ON   Model: DVDRW SOHW-832S   Rev: VS0A
<SuperQ>   Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<SuperQ> it shows up properly
<billytwowilly> how would I find out what version of X is running?
<LifesizeKenDoll> X -version
<bur[n] er> anyone know how I can change the Hz not from within X?
<billytwowilly> noOO! The update borked gnome terminal
<bur[n] er> i got a new flat panel, but it can't do 85 Hz... only 75
<SuperQ> wierd ass shit
<SuperQ> stupid wireless AP
<SuperQ> bur[n] er: eh.. you don't need fast refresh rates for LCD
<LifesizeKenDoll> bur[n] er: not from within X, you just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usual> I think nautilus is broken in hoary
<usual> it is trying to use fam
<LifesizeKenDoll> usual: how so?
<usual> but fam was removed
<LifesizeKenDoll> I have fam
<usual> the latest upgrade removed mine
<wasabi_> i turned of acpi
<wasabi_> and it's still not working
<LifesizeKenDoll> usual: does it replace it with gamin?
<usual> LifesizeKenDoll, is that the new replacement for fam?
<LifesizeKenDoll> usual: yes
<usual> LifesizeKenDoll, I never would have guessed, thanks
<usual> LifesizeKenDoll, that fixed it
<robertj> whee
<Gmail> SuperQ: i am having problem with 2 lite-ons
<robertj> mdz: congratulations! xorg has allowed me to make my gui horribly slow ;)
<usual> anyonw know a utility that will convert wma files to mp3 or ogg
<SuperQ> Gmail: huh
<wasabi_> well this sucks.
<usual> Gmail, I have a lite0n
<robertj> mdz: next task: find out if my video card can be hardware accelerated in Xorg ;)
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj: what type is it?
<SuperQ> Gmail: the drive worked fine on a fedora box
<LifesizeKenDoll> arg, I want to have a Mac Dock - but maximize covers it up
<SuperQ> Gmail: don't know why ubuntu hates it
<robertj> WOrking on it
<robertj> Sorry, drop shadows, slowing system to crawl
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj: why not turn those off?
<robertj> its i810
<robertj> Life: mustn't
<robertj> too guirific
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj: did you compile xcompmgr?
<robertj> Life: yeah ;P
<wasabi_> argh
<wasabi_> i didn't want to be arguing with ahrdware all night
<robertj> It's a 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj: where can I download xcompmgr?
<Gmail> SuperQ: maybe you don't have the driver and fedora did?
<robertj> Lifesize: CVS
<LifesizeKenDoll> I can't use CVS
<robertj> the required xorg extensions are packaged but require that you force overwrite some files
<LifesizeKenDoll> ports blocked
<Bartman> hi guys
* Gmail about to restart x and load into x.org
<Bartman> I'm trying ot finish up my ubuntu install for a poor friend. I need to get a wireless PCI card working but I can't find any drivers for it
<Bartman> any idea where to start? I check the makers web site. It's a Hawking HWP102...
<Gmail> Bartman: your going to have a lot of trubble
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: what kind?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Bartman> I've never setup up wireless in linux before
<Bartman> I did get DRI working :)
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: just trudge thru it
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: SuSE makes it easier...using the gui
<Bartman> trudge thru it?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Bartman> I can't even tell if there are drivers for it and I'm not having much lucking
<Bartman> guck
<Bartman> luck
<Bartman> so where should I start
<nomasteryoda> linuxant?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Bartman: what chipset do you have?
<Bartman> I'm not sure.. I gues I could rip it apart and see
<Bartman> let me google first
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: no
<Bartman> what is linuxant
<nomasteryoda> google for it
<nomasteryoda> linuxant is a way to use the windows driver
<nomasteryoda> for certain cards
<Bartman> oooh
<nomasteryoda> or try
<nomasteryoda> ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda> which is free
<Bartman> I'm looking at the www site.. bu tI need to find the chipset first.. one sec
<nomasteryoda> linuxant is $20
<nomasteryoda> Bartman:
<nomasteryoda> do a dmes
<nomasteryoda> g
<nomasteryoda> dmesg
<|QuaD|> hey, i am normally a kde user but decided to give ubuntu/gnome a try. I was looking through the "configuration editor" (ie gconf-editor)... can i use that to edit any confic file? like apache?
<Bartman> on the nux box?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> in the term
<Bartman> one sec let me go in the basement
<nomasteryoda> lol
<SmokingFire> is hoary better now? Last time I tried it synaptic had crashes
<|QuaD|> iin the term?
<nomasteryoda> mine's working
<|QuaD|> SmokingFire: did you make it so there is a root account?
<Bartman> it's for my room mates sister who is "slow" she keeps killing the XP install and I'm trying to get her set up with ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: excellent
<wasabi_> got it.
<nomasteryoda> dont' tell her she can use sudo
<SmokingFire> |QuaD|: no, used default settings and did an upgrade by changing all references in sources.list from warty to hoarty.
<nomasteryoda> hoary
<|QuaD|> ohh... i am not using hoary
<Bartman> dmesg spit out pages of stuff.. what am I looking for
<|QuaD|> nomasteryoda: was that for me the "in the term"?
<nomasteryoda> for bartman
<nomasteryoda> srt
<nomasteryoda> sry
<|QuaD|> do you know the answer to my question?
<SmokingFire> does hoary come with firefox 1.0RC?
<robertj> Smoking: yeah
<SmokingFire> robertj: anyother noticeable changes.
<Bartman> what am I looking for in dmesg
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<robertj> Yes, the new find bar
<robertj> the one that was in warty before it was reverted prior to release
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: what card type again?
<nomasteryoda> label that is
<Bartman> hawking hwp102
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> look for hwp102
<nomasteryoda> you can grep it
<SmokingFire> robertj: I'm wondering about the distro it self.
<robertj> Oh, yeah
<nomasteryoda> dmesg | grep hwp102
<robertj> Evolution is majorly bork, X11 is replaced with Xorg, and you can't count on anything working at all in hoary
<Bartman> nothing
<robertj> everything that is broken will be fixed next week and everything that is fixed will be broken next week.
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<Bartman> prehaps I should just shut it down and pull the card
<|QuaD|> also, another question, i have installed apache2 and ssh (those are the only daemons).... how come when i do a port scan ON MYSELF it shows ports 25(smtp), 111 (sunrpc), 631(ipp), and 930(unknown) open?
<alka_trash> hello room
<SmokingFire> robertj: ok, I will wait then.
<Bartman> not much info on this card on the net
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: is it PCI / PCMCIA or USB
<Bartman> pci
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: is it PCI, PCMCIA or USB
<alka_trash> what's the best way to install the latest nvidia driver?
* Gmail hugs hoary
<nomasteryoda> lol
<asdf_46> alka_trash, look in the wiki
<alka_trash> oops, okay
<asdf_46> alka_trash, binary driver install I think
<|QuaD|> can anyone answer my question?
<Bartman> alka_trash did you try using the Synaptic manager
<nomasteryoda> QuaD
<nomasteryoda> did you say hoarty
<alka_trash> not for the one that was release yesterday
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<alka_trash> because it wasn't updated yet
<|QuaD|> nope
<HrdwrBoB> my first deb
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> no clue
<nomasteryoda> Gmail, can you help QuaD?
<HrdwrBoB> http://kaos.vicnet.net.au/transset_0.1+cvs.20041110-1_i386.deb
<Bartman> alka_trash does it really matter? What does the new driver fix
<|QuaD|> Gmail: can you answer my quest?
<alka_trash> it increases doom3 performance   :)
<|QuaD|> one thing to remember is that it is on my computer i am doing the scan
<Gmail> |QuaD|: whats the problem?
<|QuaD|> "also, another question, i have installed apache2 and ssh (those are the only daemons).... how come when i do a port scan ON MYSELF it shows ports 25(smtp), 111 (sunrpc), 631(ipp), and 930(unknown) open?"
<alka_trash> I can't help but want the latest and greatest
<Bartman> my intel box has an ATI video card.. I've given up on gaming on linux :P
<umarmung> |QuaD|, 25 is sendmail, 631 is cups, 111 and 930? is for fam
<Gmail> alka_trash: hoary
<alka_trash> okay
<|QuaD|> sendmail comes configured?
<alka_trash> Gmail: are you running it?
<asdf_46> |QuaD|, I think it is postfix
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: PCI ok
<alka_trash> if so how is it?
<nomasteryoda> googled it
<Bartman> found it!
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: in dmesg?
<Bartman> dang.. I'm usually good googleing for info
<|QuaD|> interesting... apt-get remove postfix/sendmail? would that break anything?
<Bartman> I didn't find it in dmesg
<umarmung> oops sorry, postfix
<Bartman> oh wait a sec
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: you can grep for PCI
<Bartman> nomasteryoda I do see something refering to my wireless network name
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Bartman> nothing under pci
<Cube-ness> does adding hoary stuff to apt-get work, as in, can you update from warty to hoary and is hoary in a working state?
<Bartman> eth0 gives info about my wireless network name and stuff
<Bartman> is that a good start?
<nomasteryoda> Cube-ness: yes
<Bartman> I have WEP enabled but don't know how to config the password in linux
<alka_trash> damn, it's hard to change to hoary, warty is working so well
<Bartman> I'm getting the BSSID and SSID of my network
<adoyretsamon|utb> Bartman, look under System Configuration > Networking >
<alka_trash> nomasteryoda: do you like hoary?
<adoyretsamon|utb> man, you are almost there
<adoyretsamon|utb> yea
<LifesizeKenDoll> Hoary is nice
<LifesizeKenDoll> seems to work out quite alright
<Bartman> now I have 2 nics installed.. one ethernet and this wireless
<adoyretsamon|utb> ok
<SmokingFire> what will I notice about x.org vs xfree86? As an end user.
<HrdwrBoB> SmokingFire: currently unless you want to play with stuff
<Bartman> in the networking I see one card and it says ethernet lan card eth0, but with dmesg eth0 looks like the wireless one
<HrdwrBoB> .. SFA
<HrdwrBoB> http://kaos.vicnet.net.au/Screenshot-4.png  you can do that though
<alka_trash> Thanks everyone, I'm updating my repositories to hoary
<LifesizeKenDoll> alka_trash: good luck
<LifesizeKenDoll> SmokingFire: X.org is faster
<alka_trash> ;)
<Unfun> how is X.org with ati?
<adoyretsamon|utb> Bartman, disable the wired card
<LifesizeKenDoll> Unfun: bad
<SmokingFire> ok so not just eyecandy
<adoyretsamon|utb> will make life easier
<Unfun> yikes
<Bartman> ok I'm trying to add a new wireless nic now
<LifesizeKenDoll> alka_trash: `sed 's/warty/hoary' /etc/apt/sources.lst |sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list`
<alka_trash> Thanks
<adoyretsamon|utb> Bartman, on my suse box I had to delete all cards then plug one at a time
<oddabe19> what package holds gnome-panel-screenshot?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Unfun: yea, ATI hasn't released drivers in a while
<LifesizeKenDoll> oddabe19: I want to know that too
<oddabe19> cause mine broke today
<oddabe19> when i upgraded
<Bartman> adoyretsamon|utb I'm thinking that may be a good idea
<LifesizeKenDoll> oddabe19: yea, I just use Gimp's screenshot for now
<adoyretsamon|utb> Bartman, yes
<adoyretsamon|utb> since she wants to go wireless
<adoyretsamon|utb> and it is seeing your SSID
<alka_trash> and it's off
<eclipse> does anyone know how to change the splash screen in gnome?
<Bartman> hmm.. it crashed the network window
<adoyretsamon|utb> lol
<adoyretsamon|utb> figures
<adoyretsamon|utb> i have noticed that
<eclipse> does anyone know how to change the splash screen in gnome?
<adoyretsamon|utb> breaks the hostname relationship
<SmokingFire> elessar: in gconf
<SmokingFire> did it once but don't remember how
<adoyretsamon|utb> will have to restartX
<|QuaD|> how do i install sun java packages?
<LifesizeKenDoll> eclipse: don't spam
<Bartman> restarting X
<nomasteryoda> QuaD, check the wiki
<LifesizeKenDoll> |QuaD|: ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<gabaug> how does Canonical make money from Ubuntu? How can they afford to burn and ship CDs to people?
<Bartman> is there a way to make X auto login as a user
<Bartman> OH FUCK IT WORKS!!!!
<Bartman> :)))
<adoyretsamon|utb> LOLK
<LifesizeKenDoll> Bartman: sudo gdm-setup
<adoyretsamon|utb> great
<SmokingFire> elessar: goto www.gnome-look.org or kde-look.org (for gnomes themes off course) and then look at one splashscreen download and look for the howto install instructions.
<Bartman> I never though it would
<alka_trash> pie
<Bartman> I thought I looked under that networking but I must have missed it
<alka_trash> ez as pie
<Bartman> I would have figured to add a new card like that..
<Bartman> thanks so much doods
<adoyretsamon|utb> np
<eclipse> lifesizekendoll, u know how to change the splash screen?
<SmokingFire> gabaug: as cannical is owned by an south african he illegally trades in diamonds, which he uses to fund his other enterprises or better said to launder his main business.
<|QuaD|> i tried to follow the instructions on the wiki, synaptic won't let me add that
<Bartman> LifesizeKenDoll gdm-setup dosn't do anything
<Bartman> ?
<jdub> SmokingFire: um, dude. please don't.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Bartman: whoops, sudo gdmsetup
<LifesizeKenDoll> eclipse: sorry, dunno
<Bartman> hmm.. I already have it set to login as Amber at first boot.. I must be confused :)
<adoyretsamon|utb> SmokingFire, yea, please don't
<SmokingFire> ok
<LifesizeKenDoll> and I just solved eclipse's problem
<LifesizeKenDoll> lol
<Bartman> I'll also set it to auto log her in after 1 sec
<adoyretsamon|utb> good
<adoyretsamon|utb> anything to make it simple for a noob
<SmokingFire> how do you feel about the bookmarks in firefox being based on the filesystem? It would make it easier to manage.
<adoyretsamon|utb> yea
<adoyretsamon|utb> it would
<alka_trash> I just had a deep thoght on how cool it is to be upgrade my distro
<adoyretsamon|utb> but too much like IE
<Bartman> you guys rock!
<adoyretsamon|utb> lol
<LifesizeKenDoll> Bartman: yay!
<Bartman> when do you think Firefox 1 will be out in Synaptic
<adoyretsamon|utb> glad i dropped in for a bit
<LifesizeKenDoll> Bartman: a day or so for Hoary, I bet
<GnuHippy> is anybody using XFCE 4.2 beta 2?
<SmokingFire> adoyretsamon|utb: not all ideas from IE team are bad.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Bartman: I hope
<LifesizeKenDoll> GnuHippy: I used to
<adoyretsamon|utb> SmokingFire, true
<adoyretsamon|utb> just most of them
<adoyretsamon|utb> =)
<LifesizeKenDoll> IE team: let's tie the browser into the kernel!
<LifesizeKenDoll> GnuHippy: Ubuntu's not really a place for XFCE
<SmokingFire> adoyretsamon|utb: well, <my reply is better suited for off topic>
<adoyretsamon|utb> Bartman, if you didn't notice, my other nick is nomasteryoda
<adoyretsamon|utb> SmokingFire, true
<Bartman> adoyretsamon|utb oh, was I talking to you both or something
<Bartman> :)
<HrdwrBoB> [1] +  Segmentation fault      xcompmgr -cCfF -r7 -o.65 -l-10 -t-8 -D7
<SmokingFire> but in general do you think a filesystem based bookmarks is a good idea?
<HrdwrBoB> excellent
<LifesizeKenDoll> GnuHippy: I used to use XFCE-4.1.91 when I had Debian
<robertj> Smoking: they are a wonderful idea
<Lathiat> daniels: woo :)
<SmokingFire> ok, I will see if I can request a feature request on mozilla, firefox bugzilla.
<robertj> HrdwrBob: those settings work for me
<robertj> it's soooo slow though
<LifesizeKenDoll> SmokingFire: you do that
<SmokingFire> LifesizeKenDoll: Doing it right now.
<nomasteryoda> Bartman: yea, i'm toggling between my SuSE box and my Ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> robertj: no it works
<HrdwrBoB> but after a while it segfaults
<robertj> Hrdwr: how is spee?
<HrdwrBoB> it's slow, even on an 'accelerated' nvidia card
<robertj> err speed?
<HrdwrBoB> well, it's useable
<HrdwrBoB> but it's noticably slower
<Bartman> sweet guys she seems to like it
<Bartman> I allready had her using firefox so it's not like it's much different
<adoyretsamon|utb> good
<adoyretsamon|utb> Bartman, tweak it up
<robertj> HrdwrBoB: What chipset?
<Bartman> tweak it? how
<AlohaWolf> is there a way to speed up DNS in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> robertj: gf440mx ugh
<adoyretsamon|utb> oh, just pretty backgrounds
<adoyretsamon|utb> themes
<adoyretsamon|utb> for firefox
<adoyretsamon|utb> etc
<Bartman> done.. got  Dale jr. on the desktop for her
<adoyretsamon|utb> sweet
<robertj> SPeed is okay on small windows here
<adoyretsamon|utb> so she is <30
<Bartman> just over 30
<labanux> How can we edit the configuration of grub..??
<adoyretsamon|utb> wow
<gabaug> jdub, adoyretsamon|utb: do either of you know the real story to my question, then? (how Canonical makes money)
<labanux> i've tried looking for grub.conf,but there's no grub.conf
<HrdwrBoB> labanux: you can run sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LifesizeKenDoll> labanux: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<adoyretsamon|utb> labanux: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<labanux> oh.., so the configuration is in /boot/grub/menu.lst ..
<adoyretsamon|utb> =)
<labanux> thanx guys......
<robertj> Hrdwr: ooh, make a real small window then click panel to minimize it
<HrdwrBoB> labanux: it always has been
<robertj> and it fades out purty
<HrdwrBoB> labanux: grub.conf is a symlink
<HrdwrBoB> robertj: yes :)
<HrdwrBoB> robertj: try alt-tab
<jdub> gabaug: professional services and support.
<adoyretsamon|utb> that is sweet
<oddabe19> LifesizeKenDoll, i've been googling all over the place for that package... you have any ideas?
<robertj> the effect on that is a bit rough
<adoyretsamon|utb> robertj, yea...kde's is smoother, but doesn't do the boxing
<LifesizeKenDoll> oddabe19: sorry man, I suggest just use the Gimp
<robertj> do any cards get mostly-seamless performance?
<HrdwrBoB> robertj: most of the slowness is architectural limitations
<adoyretsamon|utb> nvidia in my book
<Unfun> nvidia for sure
<Unfun> my ati performs like shit
<robertj> so the new nvidia stuff does well?
<adoyretsamon|utb> but this ATI is good - but only on ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> robertj: well enough
<AlohaWolf> hmm.. installing bind speeds things up
<Unfun> adoyretsamon|utb what ATI?
<adoyretsamon|utb> just sec
<robertj> is the i810 slowness drivers or hardware?
<adoyretsamon|utb> Radeon 7200 R100
<adoyretsamon|utb> 64mb
<Unfun> hmm
<adoyretsamon|utb> i have played bzflag
<Unfun> adoyretsamon|utb can you send me your XFree86-4 config?
<adoyretsamon|utb> with no problems
<adoyretsamon|utb> sure
<Unfun> i cant get my Radeon 7000 to work
<Unfun> im assuming it's pretty much the same card
<LifesizeKenDoll> Unfun: I don't get your name
<Unfun> It's refernce to one of my favorites bands album
<nimc> i couldnt get my radeon 7500 to work with ati's binary drivers.... it doesn't seem to be supported :(
<LifesizeKenDoll> Unfun: which band?
<labanux> nimc: radeon 7500?
<robertj> btw, can XFCE be configured to ues dock-like behavior?
<Unfun> Jawbreaker
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj: what do you mean dock-like?
<nimc> labanux, yes
<labanux> nimc: i'm using radeon 7000, but there's nothing wrong
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj: I used XFCE-4 a lot
<robertj> Large Icons that activate/start an application, can be drug on and off the panel, etc
<Unfun> hey labanux you get your 7000 to work?
<labanux> nimc: have you make any change to X11 system?
<robertj> and open programs automatically appear
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj: I don't think so
<nimc> fglrx drivers won't work, i get struck on 'sudo modprobe fglrx' - says device not found
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj: it's planned for 4.4, not 4.2
<labanux> Unfun: yeah.., my radeon 7000 work well
<Unfun> labanux i have a 7000 card, tried fglrx and get the same error as nimc
<Unfun> labanux what driver you using? ati or fglrx?
<nimc> labanux, i assume that fglrx needs to be changed, not x11
<adoyretsamon|utb> Unfun: it also helps to change the hdparm
<adoyretsamon|utb> for your HD
<adoyretsamon|utb> or DMA
<adoyretsamon|utb> i do both
<labanux> Unfun: sorry.., i'm ati radeon 7000
<nimc> the ati driver that came builtin with ubuntu works fine
<adoyretsamon|utb> nimc, that is the one I'm using
<robertj> Lifesize: I really like Gnome
<Unfun> i tried the built int driver but i get a huge virtual display instead of a usuable screen.
<labanux> nimc: yeah..., i'm sorry i'm using ati radeon7000, not fglrx radeon 7000
<robertj> I really wish there was a way to make a bigger task list
<Unfun> i have a 7000 at work im trying to get going.
<nimc> labanux, fglxrx is just the name of the linux driver
<LifesizeKenDoll> robertj: I wish I could I have a real dock
<nimc> fglrx
<robertj> you can make it 41 px tall but if you make it 42 it splits your buttons up onto another row
<adoyretsamon|utb> robertj, there has to be a conf file to mod that
<bigt> question: anyone know of a way to get shockwave to work with firefox other than having to buy crossover?
<adoyretsamon|utb> shell out the buckx
<bigt> not a chance
<adoyretsamon|utb> yea
<adoyretsamon|utb> but crossover is nice
<bborkk> Anyone know when we can expect libfreetype6 2.1.9 to appear in Ubuntu?  It's currently at 2.1.7.
<adoyretsamon|utb> works well too
<adoyretsamon|utb> i run Dreamweaver MX on it
<bigt> well ill hav to steal it then :)
<adoyretsamon|utb> hehe
<adoyretsamon|utb> and all the apps run
<adoyretsamon|utb> even flash
<adoyretsamon|utb> but that is another topic
<bigt> i assume you like spending money :)
<adoyretsamon|utb> no
<adoyretsamon|utb> that is at work
<adoyretsamon|utb> here i just use linux
<adoyretsamon|utb> if you want a good web editor
<adoyretsamon|utb> nvu is great
<bigt> adoy: question why are you using linux seriously since it appears alot of stuff don't work this is my 2nd day of using linux and i'm not sold yet
<nomasteryoda> bigt, like what?
<nomasteryoda> control
<nomasteryoda> i like control
<nomasteryoda> not being controlled
<nomasteryoda> by MS
<HrdwrBoB> bigt: I use linux all day everyday at home and work :)
<Unfun> ALL DAY EVERY DAY
<nomasteryoda> HrdwrBoB: me too... though I have to provide support at work for MS users
<alka_trash> nice I'm trying to convince my boss, I was able to install linux as kiosk computer though
<nomasteryoda> but my main box is linux
<nomasteryoda> heck, I like it so much I have 6 distros on my work laptop
<alka_trash> does anyone feel that linux will take over mac computers
<nomasteryoda> bigt, look here... mgalug.org
<Unfun> alka_trash no
<nomasteryoda> lots of reasons to love linux
<alka_trash> Unfun: even with adobe support
<Unfun> yes.
<HrdwrBoB> alka_trash: I don't think so, however gnome especially is fast approaching the 'niceness' of OS X
<nomasteryoda> i second that
<alka_trash> I just don't know what mac has that's so special ( not trying to start war )
<weasello> for some reason - when I left this morning, I had GAIM open, along with various web browsers and etc.; when I came home, it was just the desktop running. Nobody closed any windows, and logging in requires a password so that rules out crash/power outage/reboot. Any clues as to what happened?
<alka_trash> other than hardware, and linux can run on it
<nomasteryoda> coolness and ease for user
<dewey> weasello: nope
<AlohaWolf> is there a way to modify things so X starts in Init 3 instead of Init 2?
<jdub> AlohaWolf: remove the symlink from rc2.d
<jdub> AlohaWolf: that's not really 'the debian way' though :)
<AlohaWolf> jdub, I know.. but I want X to be on a seperate runlevel from rest of the system
<oddabe19> anyone else getting random logouts?
<jdub> oddabe19: try switching the screensaver to 'blank screen only' and see if it does it again
<oddabe19> is there a bug?
<oddabe19> jdub, is there a bug in the screensaver daemon
<jdub> oddabe19: it's usually a problem with the GL screensavers
<bborkk> punkass: hey, how goes the pyfi?  seems like there's been some improvement in the latest gnome network admin tool.  still not what it should be, though.
<oddabe19> I don't know... i've been runing hoary successfully for a while... this seemed like it started today
<oddabe19> but i'll try what you said
<dewey> weasello: I shut them all down while you were out. :)
<bob2> Kamion: ah, oops, sorry; I couldn't remember the exact option so I googled
<punkass> hey bborkk...havent done much with lately..damn life getting in the way
<punkass> just doing a dist-upgrade to hoary
<bborkk> punkass: yeah, funny how that happens.
<gen> hey guys, ever since i got the hoary upgrades, xmms isn't working properly, vlc skips in dvd playing, after these occur, i freeze upon logout, this can't be normal, right?
<punkass> yeah..its blows me away sometimes...
<gen> (but it was fine on warty)
<jdub> gen: WELCOME TO THE DEVELOPMENT BRANCH :-)
<gen> haha
<gen> :)
<oddabe19> gen file bugs
<punkass> i noticed that xorg is now in hoary eh
<oddabe19> i personally haven't had the problems you're describing.
<oddabe19> punkass, Hi, i'm 10 hrs ago... have we met?? ;-)
<oddabe19> :-P
<oddabe19> it's very nice
<GnuHippy> it sounds like the problem I am having with not be able to enable DMA
<oddabe19> composite is slow as hell though
<oddabe19> even with renderaccel
<GnuHippy> thats odd
<GnuHippy> do you have the latest nvidia driver
<GnuHippy> ?
<punkass> yeah...any trick with getting rid of xfree before getting xorg?
<oddabe19> punkass, no, it'll do it automatically
<jdub> punkass: just upgrade.
<jdub> punkass: otherwise you wouldn't be testing potential upgrade bugs...
<adoyretsamon|utb> just use smart upgrade
<punkass> i just did an dist-upgrade and didnt see it
<punkass> hmm
<SuperQ> *cri*
<SuperQ> ubuntu doesn't detect my floppy drive
<robertj> punk: I got the same thing,  install xserver-xorg
<SuperQ> sad
<punkass> robertj: ok thanks
<punkass> oh i see an xorg-common but that is all
<electricsheepdre> what would you guys suggest for a media player?
<gen> mplayer and vlc
<jdub> electricsheepdre: totem-xine
<punkass> i just use totem and rhythmbox
<electricsheepdre> is there a mplayer .deb package?
<adoyretsamon|utb> upgrading this system right now
<adoyretsamon|utb> to hoary
<electricsheepdre> totam hasnt played anything yet
<gen> adoy good luck
<electricsheepdre> totem*
<jdub> electricsheepdre: install totem-xine
<punkass> get totem-xine
<jdub> electricsheepdre: then get things like w32codecs and so on
<adoyretsamon|utb> is there an easy autoconfigure script for grub?
<electricsheepdre> where could I find a list of codecs I should get?
<gen> should i expect these problems im having on hoary to work themselves out over the next few updates
<gen> or should i go back to warty
<punkass> w32codecs will get you most of them
<electricsheepdre> cool
<wasabi_> There a Amd64 howto?
<punkass> and get libdvdcss will allow playing of dvds
<adoyretsamon|utb> only 614 packages remaining
<adoyretsamon|utb> lol
<gen> that all?
<punkass> only 237 for me :)
<electricsheepdre> couldnt find package w32codecs
<punkass> its not part of ubuntu for legal reasons
<punkass> you need a different repository...pretty sure there is a howto on ubuntus site
<jdub> it's in multiverse
<jdub> (hrm, probably not for warty, never mind)
<punkass> cool
<punkass> what about libdvdcss?
<electricsheepdre> couldnt find that either
<punkass> For apt-get add in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<punkass> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<punkass> or you can use the gui of synaptic
<punkass> to add them
<electricsheepdre> w32codecs has no installation candidate
<punkass> did you add the line to your sources.list file?
<electricsheepdre> I used synaptic
<punkass> did you do a refresh?
<GnuHippy> tvtime in hoary isn't saving my settings
<GnuHippy> damn I love the new dscaler plugins though
<adoyretsamon|utb> yea
<adoyretsamon|utb> how new?
<electricsheepdre> yeah
<GnuHippy> I think they just added some in the last 24 hours
<GnuHippy> adaptive motion advance detect
<adoyretsamon|utb> oh nice
<adoyretsamon|utb> will have to get that
<adoyretsamon|utb> been using them for a while now
<gen> ok i narrowed down the problems i'm having in hoary, all relate to sound. after attempting to use xmms it will freeze, then i force quit it. even if i don't no sound will work in vlc or mplayer, will say that the sound device is in use. any ideas on whats the problem?
<adoyretsamon|utb> switch xmms to alsa
<gen> it says
<gen> please check that: your soundcard is configured properly. you have the correct output plugin selected. no other program is blocking the soundcard.
<gen> then i push ok and it does nothing
<punkass> electricsheepdre: change the 'unstable' to 'stable'
<punkass> for some reason it is in the stable list and not the unstable one
<desp> jesus
<gen> any ideas guys
<desp> is there anyone here running on ppc that has succesfully gotten mplayer to work under warty?
<adoyretsamon|utb> gen, thinking
<adoyretsamon|utb> i had that year or 2 ago
<desp> I have finally compiled the CVS version, but I'm unable to get the vidix drivers to work for some unknown reason, and they're the only ones that give me any performance
<punkass> gen: you could try to use aplay to play a wav to make sure alsa is working
<punkass> desp: just curious...why not just use totem-xine?
<gen> i just tried the esound output, and now got xmms working
<desp> because it's crappy performance-wise
<gen> but vlc and mplayer still have movie playing sound issues
<desp> mplayer has no issues with sound whatsoever
<desp> however vlc and totem-xine do
<bborkk> punkass: Does totem-xine have the functionality of mencoder?
<punkass> ive havent had any probs with totem-xine is the only reason i ask
<punkass> no idea
<adoyretsamon|utb> gen, try # which alsamixer
<gen> adoy: in what?
<punkass> terminal
<bborkk> Mencoder is the only reason I use Mplayer.
<adoyretsamon|utb> terminal
<punkass> what is mencoder for?
<bborkk> desp: Did you install Mplayer as a .deb package or did you compile it yourself?
<adoyretsamon|utb> punkass, check it out man
<adoyretsamon|utb> its great
<adoyretsamon|utb> decode DVDs, etc
<adoyretsamon|utb> er to make AVIs
<desp> bborkk: I made a .deb from the CVS sources using debian/rules
<bborkk> punkass: I use it for stitching together images into movies.
<punkass> ah i see
<adoyretsamon|utb> bborkk, or the reverse
<seek187> does anyone know what causes the hw_random FATAL error at bootup during hotplug ??? It makes my system not load sometimes!
<stuNNed> is ubuntu in control of the gnoppix project nowadays?
<bborkk> adoyretsamon|utb: True.  Seems like it can do just about anything if you know the right flags.
<adoyretsamon|utb> bborkk, yea
<adoyretsamon|utb> i found a new frontend
<adoyretsamon|utb> yesterday
<bborkk> what's that?
<adoyretsamon|utb> on freshmeat
<bborkk> which one?
<adoyretsamon|utb> looking
<bborkk> seek187: I have the same problem, but it doesn't prevent my system from loading.  I just ignore it.  :)
<adoyretsamon|utb> http://freshmeat.net/projects/kmenc15/ - this is one...
<Hikaru79> seek187, I've had the same problem since I first installed
<adoyretsamon|utb> i know there's another
<seek187> ok
<Hikaru79> But again, doesn't affect my system in any way
<Hikaru79> So I let it be
<seek187> heh
<seek187> I installed fedora but I don't really like it and I think i'll put ubuntu back on since that doesn't matter
<icu> Has anyone installed the fglrx drivers off ati's site?
<nomasteryoda> here http://it.geocities.com/fnt400/dvdkup/index.htm
<nomasteryoda> DvdKup
<nomasteryoda> great idea
<bborkk> icu: nope, i just use the ones available in warty.
<schifo> any tool to convert xvid to dvd format
<schifo> so i can burn on dvd and play in dvd player
<icu> bborkk: I did but ati released a new version today that is a huge improvement actually fixing graphical problems(doom 3 now works) rather than just adding support for new cards.
<bborkk> icu: Ah, that changes everything.  Any luck?
<wasabi> What was that apt source for xcompmgr?
<icu> bborkk: Nope, I can't get it to compile even with both the kernel source and headers installed, says that there is something wrong with the kernel source
<bborkk> Ugh.
<bigt> i downloaded a rpm file how do you install it in ubuntu please?
<wasabi> bigt, try to use alien.
<wasabi> bigt, but, rpm files suck.
<icu> cuase when you get the kernel source off ubuntu's mirrors the include dir doesn't even have a version.h in the include directory
<bigt> just type apt-get install alien?
<wasabi> it might already be installed.
<nomasteryoda> bigt, yea
<punkass> alien yourfile.rpm
<gen> eh these sound problems are annoying
<bigt> oh ok
<bigt> one question
<punkass> that will make a deb file
<bigt> i marked samba for install but its already installed
<punkass> which you can then install with dpkg -i yourfile.deb
<bigt> so now when i go to to do my installs i always get a samba error now
<bigt> is there a way to unmark it?
<punkass> and you just right click it in synaptic and hit unmark
<bigt> ok will try
<bigt> thanks
<punkass> np
<seek187> Does warty get updated often?
<GnuHippy> no only security related updates
<wasabi> How does the amd64 version work? Is it multiarch?
<seek187> ohhh
<HrdwrBoB> wasabi: pure64
<Lathiat> seek187: All work is being done in Hoary from now on
<GnuHippy> no wasabi not yet
<seek187> so how do you get like firefox 1.0 ?
<wasabi> Okay. Is multiarch being worked on?
<HrdwrBoB> wasabi: no
<wasabi> And if so, which spec?
<wasabi> =-( k
<GnuHippy> they are adding greater compatibility in hoary
<GnuHippy> I read it in the wiki
<GnuHippy> everything that you can get for the i386 version you will be able to get for the amd64 version from the repository
<bigt> what the heck is a sh file?
<wasabi> a shell script.
<gen> anyone know exactly what "esd" is
<wasabi> yes
<gen> when i "killall esd", it fixed my sound problems
<HrdwrBoB> gen: the gnome sound daemon
<wasabi> enlightenment sound daemon. It is a daemon which runs.
<icu> enlightenment sound daemon
<bigt> it says install-crossover-pro.3.0.0.sh
<wasabi> And mixes multiple sound sources.
<gen> i see
<wasabi> Gnome right now requires it for gnome actions.
<HrdwrBoB> bigt: run 'sh install-crossover-pro.3.0.0.sh'
<wasabi> gen, your problem is you do not have a multichannel sound card.
<bigt> so just type ./install.......
<gen> theres a problem with it and alsa in hoary
<wasabi> So esd uses your single channel.
<bigt> ok let me try that
<wasabi> No, it's your sound card.
<gen> wasabi: this is true too
<bigt> i'm learning so sorry to be a pest
<gen> ok wasabi, but it worked fine in warty
<wasabi> gen, dunno then. ;)
<HrdwrBoB> bigt: or if it's executrable, you can use ./install ...
<HrdwrBoB> bigt: that's ok
<bigt> its working with the sh :)
<HrdwrBoB> yeah both will work
<bigt> what the hell it says must login as root i thought i was root i typed sudo -s
<bigt> it says root@bigt:~
<HrdwrBoB> that's .. odd
<HrdwrBoB> oh, what's after the ~
<wasabi> Where are the gstreamer plugins for mp3's?
<bborkk> multiverse
<jdub> wasabi: gstreamer0.8-mad
<wasabi> and the other non-distributables.
<wasabi> k
<jdub> that one's in universe
<bigt> hang ona  sec
<bborkk> eh?
<wasabi> i guess i don't understand multiverse
<jdub> multiverse is non-free
<wasabi> what, is it located offshore of the US or some stuff?
<wasabi> ahh okay.
<jdub> equivalent of contrib/non-free
<jdub> universe is main
<jdub> debian main
<bigt> root@bigtony:~/.Azureus/downloads #
<jdub> main == ubuntu supported
<imnes> I'm using the amd64-k8 kernel I think I need to build the nvidia driver myself, but I'm getting an error in the installer about can't find configured kernel source, any ideas?
<wasabi> There's another quesiton too. Is the amd64 bit kernel runnable with a 32 bit userspace?
<wasabi> I never got around to trying a 64 bit kernel before... but if you guys have packages im all over it.
<bigt> i got it
<bigt> had to type su
<gen> anyone know the latest discover package version
<heavy> i have a new install and i'm running xchat now, evolution starts up, but i cannot get firefox to start
<adoyretsamon|utb> hoary upgrade... lol Preconfiguring packages ...
<adoyretsamon|utb> (Reading database ... 73818 files and directories currently installed.)
<Lathiat> is that all? :)
<adoyretsamon|utb> heavy, did you upgrade firefox?
<heavy> adoyretsamon|utb, nope
<adoyretsamon|utb> have not seen that error
<adoyretsamon|utb> out of 20 installs
<heavy> 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3
<heavy> rror: No running window found
<heavy> auto selected locale: en-US
<adoyretsamon|utb> follow directions on wiki
<wasabi> How do I change the language to American? :)
<adoyretsamon|utb> update using synaptic
<wasabi> I can't stand Colour and Centred anymore. =/
<adoyretsamon|utb> er, at login screen
<bborkk> You just have to open the right dialogue.
<adoyretsamon|utb> along the bar at the bottom of login screen
<GammaRay> is there anyway to search in aptitude?
<jjh>  /
<GammaRay> thanks
<jjh> np
<gen> does anyone know the latest discover package
<gen> v #
<bigt> i assume you have to add firefox to cross over for shockwave sites to work ?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> you already got it?
<bigt> ok so i gues click on office setup
<bigt> and then just add it?
<gen> when i goto app->sys tools-> shares, and enter my root password it says its incorrect
<bigt> yeah i got it to install
<bigt> thanks for the help by the way guys
<nomasteryoda> gen, no root password
<gen> i leave it blank still wont let me in
<nomasteryoda> sudo
<Lathiat> gen: You need to type your password, not the root password
<stuNNed> ok, i'm liking aptitude :)
<nomasteryoda> right
<gen> i typed mine
<gen> im confusing myself because im tired
<gen> but yea i typed mine to this account
<gen> incorrect
<Lathiat> umm well i dont have a shares so i cant try iot
<nomasteryoda> capslock?
<gen> nope
<gen> OBVIOUSLY HURR
<gen> :)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<tolstoy> has there been much pain installing the new xorg on hoary?
<tolstoy> haven't seen anything on the mailing list
<nomasteryoda> gen, you need some sleep
<gen> nomasteryoda: i know :/
<oddabe19> tolstoy, there was this morning, but it's great now
<nomasteryoda> tolstoy: will know in about 30min here
<gen> why can't i enter shares, arg ahoy
<tolstoy> yeah, i shouldn't've put hoary on my only home desktop machine, but ah well.
<gen> tolstoy: risk is fun
<daculas> can i upgrade Warty to Hoary without reinstall all the systeM?
<gen> daculas: yes
<nomasteryoda> yes
<tolstoy> yeap. I was thinking hoary was like debian unstable, not like rawhide.
<oddabe19> i've had no problems really with hoary
<gen> i had sound problems, now fixed
<gen> and now no problems on hoary
<wasabi> i wonder if they'res some sort of zeroconf spec for local static routes.
<tolstoy> i had bad probs at work. newer machine, SMP, etc.  but it's okay here.  trash applet's broke.
<daculas> so what's the basic operation should I take? I'm really new to ubuntu(or debian).
<gen> i'm really new to linux, ubuntu being my first distro, and i got hoary 2 days after first install. risk is life.
<nixman> anyone tell me how i can get my default gnome panels back ? i inadvertedly deleted the bottom one.
<gen> well daculas
<gen> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gen> change the warty strings
<gen> to hoary
<gen> save
<daculas> then sudo apt-get update ?
<GammaRay> nixman: I don't think you can delete all of them
<gen> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bluewheel> i am using ppc, I was wondering if the cpu frequency scaling works in the default install, mine shows that it is supported but i can't get it lower than 100%
<gen> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bborkk> daculas: You can also do this through Synaptic.
<bluewheel> anyone know ?
<nomasteryoda> i also have the universe and multiverse and ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<gen> bborkk: terminal is the funnest ya heard?
<gen> funnest harr, ok im off to sleep
<daculas> Thanks,gen
<nixman> GammaRay, i deleted one of them. the bottom one. i just want to get it back
<gen> daculas: np
<daculas> snap time, cu all guys.
<nixman> GammaRay, there is no configuration file that govern this ?
<GammaRay> nixman: just add another panel and put the tasklist, showdesktop button and desktop pager on it
<GammaRay> nixman: ~/.gconf
<adoyretsamon|utb> gen
<gen> yes adoy
<adoyretsamon|utb> i get it too
<adoyretsamon|utb> same error
<adoyretsamon|utb> on shares
<gen> yea doy, happened to me in warty too
<gen> not sure why
<GammaRay> is gnome-ppp in hoary? is anyone thinking out adding it? it's a pretty nice frontend for wvdial.
<adoyretsamon|utb> gen
<adoyretsamon|utb> let's try something
<gen> ok adoy
<GammaRay> -out +about
<adoyretsamon|utb> $ sudo shares-admin
<adoyretsamon|utb> that works
<adoyretsamon|utb> menu must be broken
<adoyretsamon|utb> still references the root account
<gen> wow adoy
<gen> <3
<gen> marriage?
<adoyretsamon|utb> lol
<gen> does work, you're right.
<bigt> crossover appears to be running very slow is there a way to control break it and start over ? its like its locked up
<adoyretsamon|utb> might be a bug
<adoyretsamon|utb> bigt,
<adoyretsamon|utb> you can...
<adoyretsamon|utb> but open console
<adoyretsamon|utb> or terminal
<adoyretsamon|utb> do a
<bigt> well its laggin the system i can hardly move the mouse :(
<adoyretsamon|utb> ps ax | grep cross
<billytwowilly> wow. upgraded to xorg and no negative side effects other than loss of ati mobility radeon acceleration, which was expected. Nice.
<adoyretsamon|utb> do a Ctrl+Alt+F2
<adoyretsamon|utb> then login
<adoyretsamon|utb> and run grep the ps list
<adoyretsamon|utb> maybe just pkill crossover will work?
<adoyretsamon|utb> er, pkill wine
<adoyretsamon|utb> er, pkill wine-server
<bigt> hang on
<adoyretsamon|utb> i had to do this too
<bigt> i'm doing as you type so if i don't reply thats why
<adoyretsamon|utb> k
<bigt> it says i hve new mail and crap but i get no prompt whats up with that
<bigt> there i typed pkill wine-sever
<adoyretsamon|utb> did it kill it
<bigt> now resources are free at last :)
<adoyretsamon|utb> ok
<tolstoy> xorg stuff "just worked" for me, but I seem to be missing drop shadows and transparency.  hm.
<tolstoy> :)
<adoyretsamon|utb> make sure you close extra tasks
<bigt> how di get out of this thing?
<GnuHippy> why do they keep changing the colour scheme in xchat in hoary?
<bigt> damn i hate being a noob
<adoyretsamon|utb> bigt?
<adoyretsamon|utb> out of what
<Lathiat> tolstoy: do they need the composite extension: cus theyre disabled by default?
<bigt> i'm at the console
<bigt> isn't it exit
* wasabi hugs ubuntu.
<adoyretsamon|utb> Alt + F7
<adoyretsamon|utb> ?
<bigt> aww two commands i have to remember
<bigt> great thanks
<tolstoy> Lathiat, I know it's disabled. ;)  And I think I tried a version once: very slow on my poor old matrox.
<Lathiat> heh
<adoyretsamon|utb> To restart X, you can do this.... Ctrl+Alt+Bksp
<bigt> x i what windows emulator?
<adoyretsamon|utb> no
<adoyretsamon|utb> that is the envrionment you are in
<adoyretsamon|utb> Gnome runs on X
<bigt> oh ok
<adoyretsamon|utb> np
<GnuHippy> x is the graphics subsystem for linux
<adoyretsamon|utb> Ctrl+Alt+F1 or 2,...
<bigt> i do appreciate your patience
<adoyretsamon|utb> other terminals
<adoyretsamon|utb> np
<adoyretsamon|utb> like people moving to something better
<adoyretsamon|utb> i have to patch too many winders systems all day long
<bigt> yeah it seems better
<Mojo_Jojo> ahhh what a night :D
<seek187> how do I setup my fstab to mount my windows partition without being root?
<adoyretsamon|utb> i love linux...
<bigt> just kickin my ass configuring it
<adoyretsamon|utb> how long have you had it running
<adoyretsamon|utb> or have you used it?
<tolstoy> Yikes! Broken synaptic, with horrible spelling in the message!
<bigt> 2 days now
<adoyretsamon|utb> wow
<bigt> learning alot though
<adoyretsamon|utb> will be partly old hat in a few weeks
<bigt> had to figure out how to get my drives running
<bigt> and all that
<adoyretsamon|utb> our site has some info on Ubuntu ... mgalug.org
<bigt> old hat?
<adoyretsamon|utb> yea
<adoyretsamon|utb> not a pro
<bigt> whats that mean sorry
<adoyretsamon|utb> but second nature
<adoyretsamon|utb> lol
<bigt> oh got you
<bigt> damn its almost identical to windows
<bigt> except it runs better :)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> no
<bigt> my old p3 450
<nomasteryoda> only looks
<bigt> runs faster
<bigt> than it ever has
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> you were using XPeee
<bigt> i'm talking about fast
<bigt> haha
<bigt> i was bout to throw it away
<bborkk> Anyone here use matplotlib?
<tolstoy> wow.  Nautilus is major broken after today's update.  Hm.
<stuNNed> how do i tell which package owns a file in ubuntooz?
<stuNNed> n/m figured it out, dpkg -S
<nomasteryoda> lol
<LifesizeKenDoll> tolstoy: how is Nautilus broken?
<nomasteryoda> bigt: lots of stuff kinda flows this way in Linux
<RageMax> has anyone tried to use the xcomposite extension in hoary?
<nomasteryoda> like stuNNed's solution
<tolstoy> LifesizeKenDoll, very, very slow
<nomasteryoda> bigt, if you want to know the most useful tip for Linux... get to know the terminal/console
<britt_radiofree> RageMax, yes
<britt_radiofree> tolstoy, howso? I had a problem as well ... might be the same.
<adoyretsamon|utb> will be restarting soon
<RageMax> britt_radiofree: it's loaded, but it doesn't seem to be functioning
<RageMax> I can't really test it either because of the lack of xcompmgr
<adoyretsamon|utb> finally got my 600+ packages installed with a Default upgrade to hoary
<tolstoy> britt_radiofree, I've set it to single click to open, it takes a long time for that to happen.
<tolstoy> britt_radiofree, right-click menu seems to take its time
<adoyretsamon|utb> maybe i need to install my philips/conexant based TV tuner
<britt_radiofree> RageMax, sec ... there is a deb src for xcompmgr ... gotta dig i tup
<adoyretsamon|utb> between boots
<britt_radiofree> tolstoy, try apt-get install gamin
<britt_radiofree> see if that fixes things
<bigt> adoy: noob question how do i determine where mozilla is installed on my system?
<bigt> the flash player is asking for the install dir
<adoyretsamon|utb> which mozilla
<adoyretsamon|utb> type in terminal
<bigt> firefox
<tolstoy> britt_radiofree, that did the trick.
<adoyretsamon|utb> ok
<tolstoy> britt_radiofree, i knew there was going to be an update, thought it was automatic. ;)
<adoyretsamon|utb> command is "which firefox
<adoyretsamon|utb> command is "which firefox"
<bigt> haha
<bigt> damn i like that
<bigt> thanks
<adoyretsamon|utb> bigt, try this
<adoyretsamon|utb> apropos moz
<bezak> are any of you guys PPC users?
<stuNNed> does Ubuntu use NPTL in glibc?
<adoyretsamon|utb> i have one,but it is too slow for ubuntu
<britt_radiofree> tolstoy, yeah i'm not sure why that didn't get installed by default. I'm not that familiar with FAM though ... if anyone want's to explain or point towards some docs
<bigt> ok
<tolstoy> britt_radiofree, well, that's the quirks of apt-get, i bet.
<bigt> it says /usr/bin/firefox
<bigt> but when i type that it says invalid directory
<adoyretsamon|utb> ok
<britt_radiofree> tolstoy, well the xorg stuff is still very new and in testing, so ... :)
<bigt> aww so maybe just usr/bin
<bigt> cause firefox is the application
<adoyretsamon|utb> yea if you type firefox
<britt_radiofree> RageMax, http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xcompmgr
<adoyretsamon|utb> your bash command interpreter
<adoyretsamon|utb> looks for the file in the path
<bigt> what the hell this thing doesn't like me at all
<RageMax> britt_radiofree: thanks
<britt_radiofree> RageMax, no problemo
<adoyretsamon|utb> did you just type firefox in a terminal
<bigt> it says please enter the installation path of the mozilla, netscape or opera browser
<bigt> yeah i typed which firefox
<adoyretsamon|utb> bigt, try
<tolstoy> britt_radiofree, yeap. I ain't complainin.  So far, it's working great, or indistinguishable from the previous: but it does seem a bit snappier. Like painting a racing stripe on your car.
<bigt> ?
<adoyretsamon|utb> just sec
<bigt> k
<seek187> How do I get Rhythem box to play mp3s?
<bigt> gstreamer has to be installed i believe
<Lathiat> more to the point, gstreamer0.8-mad
<seek187> hmm I thought it was
<seek187> ah ok
<seek187> thx
<Lathiat> which is in universe
<seek187> k
<adoyretsamon|utb> bigt,
<bigt> np
<bigt> yeah
<adoyretsamon|utb> what did "apropos firefox" return
<bigt> hang on will have to type it
<bezak> bigt: theres a multimedia tutorial like first hit on google
<adoyretsamon|utb> bigt
<adoyretsamon|utb> not type
<adoyretsamon|utb> take mouse
<bigt> i know
<adoyretsamon|utb> drag over text
<bigt> cut paste
<adoyretsamon|utb> then
<bigt> i'm not on a linux box :)
<adoyretsamon|utb> middle click
<adoyretsamon|utb> ok
<adoyretsamon|utb> i see
<bigt> i'm typing to you on windows :)
<adoyretsamon|utb> ack
<adoyretsamon|utb> i forgot
<bigt> setting up linux
<adoyretsamon|utb> late
<adoyretsamon|utb> yup
<bigt> but hang on
<bigt> i will login to here with linux
<adoyretsamon|utb> bigt, so it does have network connection?
<adoyretsamon|utb> good
<adoyretsamon|utb> run
<adoyretsamon|utb> sudo synaptic
<bigtony> ok
<adoyretsamon|utb> and update package list
<adoyretsamon|utb> then search for firefox
<adoyretsamon|utb> and mozilla
<Cube-ness> is there something special i have to do to get xorg? i just updated to hoary
<defendguin> hey im trying to log into my other box via ssh and even though sshd is running on that box i cant connect
<Pizbit> firewall?
<defendguin> i nmapped the box and it says all 1000 something ports are blocked
<Pizbit> You'll need to open up the ssh port then
<defendguin> i checked iptables it says the firewall is stopped
<wasabi> There any plans for a more decent Java system? Perhaps a global "default VM" option of some sort.
<wasabi> Gentoo has some working stuff. Debian's java-package is a bit lacking.
<nixman> is mozplugger still available ?
<bborkk> I thought that was what Python was for.  :)
<hypa7ia> nixman: i'm using it
<nixman> hypa7ia, i cant install it for the life of me. is it not supposed to be in the std repository ?
<nixman> hypa7ia, i have universe and multiverse in my apt/source
<seek187> Ok is there anyway to get Firefox 1.0 installed?
<Rene_S> Yeah download it and run the installer
<Rene_S> I removed the deb file before I installed it
<seek187> ok
<Rene_S> You need to make menu entries
<seek187> So I have to do that for any new software that there is??
<Rene_S> It doesn't happen automagically
<Rene_S> No just some things
<nixman> hypa7ia, how did you install mozplugger ?
<seek187> There no alternative repositories?
<seek187> ok
<Rene_S> No one has make a deb yet that I know off, but I could be wrong
<defendguin> whats responsible for setting up all the ports on a linux box?
<HrdwrBoB> defendguin: you
<defendguin> HrdwrBoB, i know i dont have a firewall running but all the ports are closed
<Lathiat> defendguin: Each program does it for itself
<Lathiat> defendguin: perhaps your ISP has you firewalled or you are using a DSL/cable router that isnt NATting the port accesses
<HrdwrBoB> defendguin: correct
<HrdwrBoB> defendguin: there are no ports open by default in ubuntu
<defendguin> no the other box is a fedora core 2 box
<defendguin> i have a router between my ubuntu box and the fc2 box
<Lathiat> Well then thisisnt the place for help with fedora, nor your router :)
<Rene_S> Woot, I think my wife finally left me
<bborkk> Good news?
<Pizbit> o_O?
<defendguin> i know i was just asking general non distro specific questions
<bezak> is mplayer in the universe repository?
<Pizbit> bezak: no
<bborkk> bezak: multiverse look for mplayer-custom or some such
<Pizbit> bezak: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
* Rene_S is thinking of doing his Gonna Get a New GF if she dont get home very soon. Dance
<seek187> that was easy :)
<Pizbit> Rene_S: And if she does come home?
<bborkk> Rene_S: At least you have Ubuntu.
<bezak> Pizbit: oh ok I thought that wouldn't apply to the player thats ok
<Rene_S> Then I am gonna run like a Mother*&^%$#@
<bezak> i'm downloading ubuntu now to install on the iMac hopefully everything works :P
<Rene_S> How does one do the specific message chat thing in Xchat
<bborkk> just type in the nic
<Rene_S> Rene_S hi
<Pizbit> Rene_S: You're not being very specific:)
<bborkk> example: your name is Rene_S, so this should be highlighted.
<Rene_S> Ok, try this I wanna know why my name is in red when you nice folks chat at me
<bborkk> It's the devil.
<Pizbit> Rene_S: Type the first few letters of their nick then hit tab.
<Rene_S> bborkk, ah
<bborkk> Or maybe you're Republican.
<Rene_S> Can't Be ....
<Rene_S> I AM CANADIAN !!!
<Rene_S> hehe
<The_Great_Mojo_J> I AM DRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<The_Great_Mojo_J> :P
<bborkk> I always suspected Canadians were Republicans.
<Treenaks> people, please keep it on-topic.
<Treenaks> Political discussions should be in #politics
<bborkk> Treenaks: Hey, we're talking about the Ubuntuness of the world.
<Rene_S> ?
<The_Great_Mojo_J> ...is that what the topic was haha
<Rene_S> I was doing a Molson Canadian Beer ad
<GotD0t> i have a BIG problem.... 5.6GB of my partition is unaccounted for
<Pizbit> Rene_S: Consumer whore :D
<Rene_S> Np, I have 5.6gb more on mine
<bborkk> Speaking of which, any governments picking up on Ubuntu yet?
<Rene_S> Who knows, maybe in time
<bborkk> Treenaks?  Anyone famous (govs, movie stars, criminals) using Ubuntu yet?
<Rene_S> Hmmm, hope the wife didn't wreck the car
<Treenaks> bborkk: well, Mark Shuttleworth, apparently ;)
<bborkk> Heh.
<Lathiat> hmm
<Lathiat> for me x-window-system-core was held back from upgrading
<Lathiat> had to force it
<britt_radiofree> Lathiat, apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Lathiat> i just went apt-get install x-window-system-core and it did the magic
<Lathiat> just wonder why it was held back in an ugprade
<bezak> where do i get the non-free packages from guys is there a good repository?
<Lathiat> bezak: "multiverse"
<bezak> (i need ppc btw)
<Lathiat> bezak: just like universe
<Rene_S> Mark who ?
<britt_radiofree> Lathiat, that didn't fix everything on mine ... but yeah just doing dist-upgrade doesn't handle all deps perfectly yet
<Lathiat> cept it has non-free adn contrib in it
<bezak> Lathiat: thanks
<Lathiat> bezak: you want universe as well tho, so dont remove that
<bborkk> Rene_S: Famous Tongan soccer player busted for cava abuse.
* Lathiat wonders why the synaptics driver stosp being synatpicsy after a swsusp2 resume
<Lathiat> see hwo it is in xorg
<Treenaks> Lathiat: maybe the kernel driver doesn't quite know how to suspend properly?
<Rene_S> Ah, no idea, not up on Tongan's unless they wrestle or have 575 million dollars in there bank accounts
<Lathiat> it did work a couple times, so it might be a bug in the resume code yeh
<bborkk> Rene_S: Either that or billionaire IT Ubuntu backer.
<Rene_S> bborkk, Didnt think he was a Billionaire yet
<seek187> Where do I put the firefox folder after I ran the installer???
<bborkk> Rene_S: Anyone with more money than they can fit in their wallet is a billionaire in my book.
<AlohaWolf> how does one get java working under Mozilla?
<Rene_S> seek187, wherever you like, I left mine in /home/funkydude/
<seek187> ok
<bborkk> AlohaWolf: Check the plugins FAQ on mozilla.org.
<Lathiat> anyone using composite in xorg?
<nixman> someone plz tell me if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=13859#post13859 is erroneous. i am not able to install mozplugger. it says it cannot find it.
<Lathiat> I added the config daniels said in his emails but it tells me that Enabled isnt a valid option fo rhte extensions section
<Rene_S> nah, i read the instructions and the part where the guy said it was slow and buggy
<Lathiat> yeh but i play with things :)
<Rene_S> I can handle buggy, but slow I cant deal with
<seek187> ok got that taken care of now for java
<Rene_S> seek187, On the wiki there are instructions
<seek187> ok
<bborkk> nixman: mozplugger doesn't appear to be in ubuntu, at least that i can find.  however, it is available in debian unstable, as evidenced by searching the packages.debian.org page.  try adding another repository.
<Lowry> hi
<bezak> have any of you guys had experievce with ROX-filer?
<bborkk> nixman: that said, you should be careful to only take packages you need from other repositories and not perform upgrades from them unless you know what you are doing.
<bezak> or should i just use nautilus
<Rene_S> I just use N personally
<Rene_S> Only played with Rox once
<GammaRay> bezak: it's quite good, worth a try
<SuperL4g> any of you guys playing with Hoary yet?
<Lathiat> damnit
<Lathiat> xorg broke :)
<Rene_S> Yes
<Lathiat> breaks my keyboard too in console mode
<Lathiat> (this is without composite)
<bezak> yeah I used to have kde on my old x86 box and konqueror is too feature packed, rox seems small and simple
<SuperL4g> Rene_S, how do you like it, thus far?
<gen> superl4g: yea im on hoary
<Rene_S> SuperL4g, Its ok, not as bad as I thought
<gen> i had sound problems, but i worked them out
<gen> running fine so far
<Rene_S> SuperL4g, last upgrade it forgot to install the gnome panel but that was fixable
<SuperL4g> Rene_S, what issues have you seen, so far?
<shashi> hello, a friend of mine has enabled root on my ubuntu installation, how to undo it?
<Rene_S> SuperL4g, fam is a thing of the past so ya need to install gamin or else its like pulling teeth
<Rene_S> SuperL4g, things sloow down
<SuperL4g> I'm not familiar with fam.
<gen> rene_s: not for me
<SuperL4g> Rene_S: so it's slower than warty?
<gen> no super
<Rene_S> No, not really
<Rene_S> Just earlier it had an issue because of a missing file
<Lowry> Upgrading to hoary - I am getting between 18-35 kB/s Is this normal?
<gen> lowry: thats low
<gen> i was pulling 200+ consistantly
<Lowry> I am on cable - but via ethernet to a g4
<Rene_S> SuperL4g, Evolution at least for me is wacked out
<Rene_S> SuperL4g, refused to send emails so I am gonna use thunderbird for now
<nixman> bborkk, i uncommented universe and it all seems fine. i still have no idea what the effects of upgrade would be.
<Rene_S> I hope they put the services-admin thing back into system tools
<Lowry> X.org would be included?
<Lathiat> hmm x.org doesnt work if your using the synaptics driver
<Lathiat> cus it doesnt have one and the config migration breaks :0
<Lathiat> :) rather
<bezak> does ubuntu have a control panel for admin stuff ala the drak tools in mandrake, or am i going to be getting my hands dirty in the text files
<Lathiat> bezak: computer -> system tools
<bezak> are they ubuntu native, or borrowed from somewhere else and are they nice to use?
<Lathiat> They are the gnome system tools
<Lathiat> i love them
<bezak> oh ok sweet
<bezak> im a complete gnome noob
<bezak> haha
<Lowry> Can ubuntu boot from firewire on ppc?
<WW> Lathiat: Are you running hoary?
<Lathiat> ww: yar
<WW> Lathiat: I figured.  I don't have Computer -> System Tools
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> the computer menu
<Lathiat> not the desktop item
<Rene_S> System Configuration
<WW> Lathiat: Ah, it's Applications -> System Tools
<Lathiat> theres also desktop preferences, depending on what your trying to do
<Lathiat> Rene_S: oh right, my bad
<Lathiat> i wasnt looking at it
<Lathiat> was fixing my broken xorg :)
<Rene_S> There used to be on for services or runlevels whichever ya prefer
<Rene_S> Wow, the internet has killed my spelling
<Lathiat> gah now my panel got all messed up
<WW> Rene_S: rite, u ment witchever
<Rene_S> WW, heheh ok
<SuperL4g> Lathiat: I don't know if what applies in Gentoo applies here, but for Gentoo, we have to use the _external_ synaptics driver for it to work
<hypa7ia> I HAVE WIFI!!!!!
* HrdwrBoB wonders wtf happened to gnome-bluetooth in hoary
* hypa7ia woots
<Rene_S> I HAVE 8TRACK
<HrdwrBoB> I got some bluetooth dongles that I bid for ina fit of craziness
<hypa7ia> lol Rene_S
<gen> I HAVE A TAPE DECK > *
<HrdwrBoB> and the drivers load
<WW> I gotta rock
<hypa7ia> SuperL4g: synaptics tablet drivers?
<Rene_S> I got a funky radio that is shapped like an oil filter i got when i was 13
<SuperL4g> OKay.... too early for Hoary, but now I'm getting errors when I try to apt-get update
<SuperL4g> hypa7ia: yep
<gen> errors like what
<hypa7ia> SuperL4g: mine worked out of the box in warty, did it break on upgrade to hoary?
<gen> my hoary upgrade was smooth
* davyd pokes DanielS
<davyd> where's my xcompmgr ?!?!
<gen> ?!?!?!
<Lathiat> i had to wget the package
<Lathiat> the Packages files wrong
<SuperL4g> gen: I didn't proceed, but hold on, I'll put it on my web server
<Lathiat> dpkg -i it
<Rene_S> I went from the CD right to Hoary, only stopped in Warty to pin Kaffeine
<Lathiat> then apt-get -f install
<Lathiat> to get the rest :)
<Lathiat> but the hints to add to the config file didnt work for me
<gen> superl4g: you'll put what on your webserver
<Lathiat> tells me Enabled isnt a valid option
<gen> the error?
<Lowry> 16kB/sec
<gen> haha
<davyd> Lathiat: you're talking to me?
<Lathiat> yar
<seek187> geeze some of these pages in firefox the letters are soooooo small
<davyd> hmm, is it going to get turned on by default at some point?
<SuperL4g> gen: the errors
<Lathiat> i also had to munge my config file cus the synaptics and xtt modules didnt exist that migrated, but it sounds like your xorg is working already
<SuperL4g> gen: www.linuxlooney.com/aptgeterrors
<Lathiat> davyd: well apparently its too slow and buggy at the moment, did you read the email daniel sent out?
<MikeSander> Hello
<davyd> Lathiat: don't think so
<Lathiat> let me bounce it to you
<MikeSander> I'm after a bit of assistance with ClamAV
<davyd> Lathiat: cool thanks
<Lathiat> done
<Lathiat> blah@madel....id.au
<davyd> hmm, perhaps I should turn it on, and then teach gnome-terminal and panel to use it if it's available
<MikeSander> I got it using synaptic - which has clam version 0.73
* Lathiat files bugs
<MikeSander> The latest version is 0.8 and it won't do an automatic update without it - too old version
<MikeSander> is anyone able to assist?
<MikeSander> main problem, is that compiling from source will install to the wrong directories to the ubuntu package
<Rene_S> maybe prefix=/path/path ?
<Rene_S> not sure how the prefix command works
<HrdwrBoB> davyd: http://kaos.vicnet.net.au/ubuntu has a transset deb
<HrdwrBoB> gnome-terminal in ubuntu does not support it
<HrdwrBoB> xcompmgr crashes
<davyd> HrdwrBoB: I'm aware it doesn't
<HrdwrBoB> and it's slow as hell
<davyd> HrdwrBoB: that is something that should be fixed
<davyd> I have been informed Konsole now can do translucency via composite
<davyd> don't want to be behind the 8ball
<davyd> Lathiat: how are exams?
<MikeSander> Thankyou anyone Rene_S has anyone else got any ideas on ClamAV
<gen> will ff1.0 come up in synaptic eventually
<Lathiat> davyd: crap
<Lathiat> i think i passed physics
<Lathiat> big question i missede tho
<Rene_S> gen, cant see why it wouldn't
<Lathiat> english exam is tomorrow :9
<Lathiat> :(
<davyd> Lathiat: remember scaling ;)
<davyd> Lathiat: yeah, I think my brother has english tomorrow
<davyd> something else too I think
<Lathiat> two exams in one day? unlucky
<davyd> hmm, maybe that's Friday
<Lathiat> only 150 or so students out of all the TEE sitters have two in one day
<SuperL4g> gen: you see those error messages?
<SuperL4g> gen: I figured rerunning apt-setup would fix the issue, but it doesn't
<gen> what error messages
<SuperL4g> <SuperL4g> gen: www.linuxlooney.com/aptgeterrors
<gen> let's see your sources.list
<SuperL4g> gen: what I did was s/warty/hoary in sources.list, apt-get update, changed my mind, and switched back to warty.
<gen> switched back?
<SuperL4g> yeah
<SuperL4g> I never actually performed the upgrade
<gen> so whats the question if you dont want hoary
<SuperL4g> I cannot run an update now, without getting those errors.
<Lathiat> hmmm.. are we supposd to file hoary bugs in bugzilla?
<gen> do you have multiverse or universe enablked
<gen> enabled*
<Lathiat> seems to be no option for watrty/hoary and it sent my bug to warty-bugs@blah when i submitted it
<Rene_S> Hmm i am confused how in the world does gnome system monitor take up 18.2 mb of mem when i just opened it ?
<SuperL4g> gen: same domain /sources.list
<gen> SuperL4g: i really don't know why those erros would be occuring
<AlohaWolf> has anyone here managed to get java working in mozilla?
<deFrysk> AlohaWolf, everyone here has managed that
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: top :-(
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, bottom :)
<AlohaWolf> well.. I followed the peachy little directions, and everytime I navigate to a page that has Java on it in mozilla, mozilla promptly crashes
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, hehe
<GammaRay> Rene_S: top isn't accurate.. try xrestop
<Rene_S> command not found ;(
* GammaRay sighs
<Rene_S> top worked though
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: side?
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, back
<GammaRay> well shucks.. it seems you are defeated
<GammaRay> probably should give up
<SuperL4g> How can I basically dump the existing apt config and start over?
<SuperL4g> apt-setup alone isn't fixing the issue
<Rene_S> Yep gonna go back and apologize to Uncle Billy and ask for his forgivness
<SuperL4g> got it.
<Rene_S> hehe I got 0 zombies on my computer.
<MikeSander> exir
<nomasteryoda> bigtony:
<nomasteryoda> hey
<nomasteryoda> over here
<SuperL4g> any of you guys run KDE on your Ubuntu boxen?
<nomasteryoda> bigtony:
<Rene_S> Nope, just a couple of apps that use kde libs
<hypa7ia> ibid.  just Scribus, at the moment.
<Rene_S> Kaffeine and Apollon for me
<adoyretsamon|utb> bigtony, going on hoary
<adoyretsamon|utb> nice
<punkass> where would i find the xcompmgr for xorg?
<bezak> who decides that the plural of box is boxen?
<ubll> bezak, some nerd :>
<punkass> my rhythmbox decided not to work after an update to hoary..anyone else run into the same thing?
<bezak> ubll: lol it just seems rediculous to me the plural of box is obv. boxes
<hypa7ia> noooooo
<hypa7ia> it's totally boxen
<hypa7ia> :-)
<ubll> lol
<bezak> hypa7ia: what is that german or some shit haha :)
<hypa7ia> ox:oxen::box:boxen
<hypa7ia> lols
<hypa7ia> hey, i got 800 on the verbal SAT.  i say it goes!
<hypa7ia> mwahahaha
<Rene_S> Hmm German should never be compared  to some shit .... its just not nice
<bezak> haha i dont even know what an SAT is
* hypa7ia knows no german
<bezak> in german plurals are usually formed by adding -en to the end of singular nouns
<bezak> so box, would be boxen
<hypa7ia> bezak: a stupid standardized test that middle class white kids do best on.  it's pretty worthless, but american college admissions are totally based on it.
<hypa7ia> hah, cool
<bezak> hypa7is: is that some shit like a cow is to a sheep like a car is to truck that stuff? *shows complete ignorance of US education system*
<daniels> davyd: pong
<Lathiat> daniels: boo
<SuperL4g> any .debs for Firefox 1.0? :)
<Lathiat> daniels: your packages file for xcompmgre is b0rked
<davyd> daniels: hey!
<hypa7ia> bezak: yeah, similar, it's like an IQ test.
<hypa7ia> thus the blatant bias
<hypa7ia> :-(
<bezak> haha cool
<hypa7ia> luckily up here it means nothing :-)
* hypa7ia is in canada
<bezak> sweetness
<hypa7ia> where are you at bezak?
<bezak> melBORN
<bezak> haah aus
<daniels> Lathiat: in what way?
<hypa7ia> cool!
<Rene_S> Canada is not up here
<Lathiat> well it couldnt find the package when it went to download it, so i assume its giving it the wrong URL
<daniels> Lathiat: 'deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/' worked for me
<Lathiat> ohhh
<daniels> note that this is entirely different from deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xcompmgr/ ./
<Lathiat> i did /xcompmgr/ ./
<Rene_S> We left and went to Europe, and we are taking Alaska with us
<Lathiat> rightio :)
<daniels> yeah, don't do that
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: hey, i'm north of you still :-)
<hypa7ia> hey that;s my joke!
* hypa7ia grins
<Lowry> what version of firefox is on horay?
<Lathiat> also when i add the lines to load the compsite extension
<davyd> Lowry: rc1 I think
<Lathiat> X dribbles and says that Enabled isnt a valid option for that section
* hypa7ia ponders grabbing firefox off hoary
<bezak> ive got an 80 gig hdd how much should i give linux (main system) and how much mac os x (for when shit wont work in linux) im thinkin 60/20 what do you guys think? anyone used Mac On Linux?
<Rene_S> I should read up on gstreamers, no idea what they are
<Lathiat> Rene_S: gstreamer is a library that provides audio/video playback/etc support
<Lathiat> encoding, decoding, playing, streaming, etc
<Rene_S> Lathiat, awww you wrecked my late night reading hehe, thanks for the info
<Lathiat> Rene_S: oh thats only just a basic description, it does lots of cool stuff and more than that
<Lathiat> its fun to play with
<hypa7ia> bezak: i have an 80 gigger and kept 10 for winblows
<Lathiat> especially the video effects
<bezak> hypa7ia: yeah i think mac os x is a bit more of a hdd hog
<Rene_S> My current dilema of the day is how to add a xmms skin to Beep Media Player
<hypa7ia> well, my mac install was about 2 gigs
<hypa7ia> when i had a mac *cries*
<hypa7ia> bezak: go with 15 maybe?
<ubll> Anyone tried PearPC lately?
<bezak> is there any dvd compression software, like to fit dual layer dvds on a standard single layer dvd
* SuperL4g laughs, since 4 of us are looking at the forums thread on Firefox 1.0 on Warty. >:)
<bezak> hypa7ia: yeah sounds good
<punkass> daniels: is this what i need to get transparencies etc working: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<hypa7ia> ubll: no, but i hear CherryOS is mighty tasty :-p
* hypa7ia roffles
<punkass> ubll: i have, just install tiger on it
<ubll> CherryOS eh?
<hypa7ia> ubll: it was a scam...
<punkass> well tiger beta
<hypa7ia> long story.
<Rene_S> I broke CherryOS when I was single and unmarried
<ubll> XD
<Lowry> I would give os x 10+
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<Lathiat> daniels: Any idea on the valid option thing?
<daniels> Lathiat: s/Enabled/Enable/
<daniels> punkass: yeah, then run xcompmgr
<punkass> got it..thanks
<Rene_S> hmm so technically PearPC is a mac emulator that will let me run Darwin
<punkass> i have composite enable and everything seems fine..nothing is slow (yet)
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: yup
<Lathiat> daniels: ah right
<Lowry> like power pc
<bezak> Lowry: yeah not under 10
<Rene_S> So this works on x86 boxes ?
<bezak> Rene_S: no itll let you run Mac OS X
<bezak> Rene-S: you can run darwin native on x86
<Lowry> like a ppc chip but slow
<Rene_S> Ahh I get it VMware for OSX
<phin> hey,  i have the new xorg installed from hoary, how do i get xcompmgr and transset?  do i needs to compile them myself?
<punkass> lol..ok running  xcompmgr -cfF makes it slow...doh
<phin> punkass, did you just build your own xcompmgr?
<Lowry> still at 24kB/sec
<ubll> Rene_S, What is VMWare? I hear it mentioned a lot...
<bezak> Rene_S: http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/
<punkass> add this to your sources list:  deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<phin> what about transset?
<punkass> then install it
<punkass> dunno what that is
<phin> sets the transparency of the windows
<ubll> Anyone care to explain to me what VMWare is?
<phin> virtual machine
<Rene_S> VMware is a program that will let ya run Windows
<phin> lets you run windows in a box :P
<davyd> vmware is your new god
<Lowry> It is like virtual pc for the mac
<phin> it can run other os's
<nomasteryoda> phin
<ubll> Can you run other OS'es in it?
<nomasteryoda> qemu
<nomasteryoda> can do that too
<nomasteryoda> for free
<Lowry> You have intel calls on a ppc chip
<davyd> ubll: it's an x86 emulator
<phin> sweet
<davyd> so yes
<phin> i got free vmware as well
<phin> my work paid for it
<phin> :-P
<nomasteryoda> nice
<phin> agreed
<nomasteryoda> have it at work too
<ubll> So could I run Ubuntu within this VMware?
<Lathiat> ooh how much does composite suck on my 266mhz :0
<davyd> ubll: yes
<phin> no
<nomasteryoda> but need tons more ram
<phin> run windows
<phin> withen vmware
<phin> on top of ubuntu
<phin> :P
<nomasteryoda> ubll, yes
<davyd> or what phin said, which I do
<ubll> holy crap that is awesome
<davyd> ubll: you can get a 30 day vmware trial from www.vmware.com
<phin> i just have a side windows pc
<phin> for photoshop
<phin> and games
<phin> hehe
<Lathiat> any speccy demos for compositing?
<davyd> then I think it's USD$180 ish for a license
<nomasteryoda> lots of nesting therein
<nomasteryoda> student license is cheaper
<nomasteryoda> not sure how much
<davyd> there's a student license? man...
<ubll> davyd, which version is it I want to dl?
<nomasteryoda> davyd, i think so
<GammaRay> photoshop? pfft
<davyd> ubll: vmWare Workstattion 4.5
<ubll> davyd, thank you :)
<nomasteryoda> davyd, be warned
<nomasteryoda> it will slow your system some
<nomasteryoda> even while not running
<nomasteryoda> esp with only 512mb ram
<phin> if its running at the same time
<phin> yes it will
<phin> and the host os runs much slower
<phin> then if you where to run it nativly
<nomasteryoda> sure
<nomasteryoda> but otherwise...cool
<phin> oh ya
<phin> definitly cool
<nomasteryoda> i had redhat, mdk, ubuntu, win98, winxp, win2000 image files
<ubll> It'll slow my system even when not running??
<nomasteryoda> phin, you can make
<nomasteryoda> qemu convert them too
<phin> how fast is qemu?
<nomasteryoda> and use those in it
<nomasteryoda> pretty fast
<phin> ubll: no
<davyd> nomasteryoda: put 1.5 gigs of ram in your machine ;)
<nomasteryoda> it's not vmware, but a nice opensourceapp
<nomasteryoda> davyd
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> i would
<phin> nom: i run netbsd as my workstation at work
<nomasteryoda> but it is tha crappy RAMbux
<nomasteryoda> bus
<phin> with a nice little windows xp icon on my desktop for when my boss uses the pc
<phin> he gets a chuckle out of it
<phin> lol
<nomasteryoda> very pricy
<nomasteryoda> nite all
<nomasteryoda> or morning
<phin> nite
<nomasteryoda> evening,etc
* nomasteryoda is away: go away...i'm not here
* |QuaD| needs a windows box of .net development
<phin> im gonna test xcomp
<phin> on this k6-2 300
<phin> hehe
<phin> its got a large amount of mem, 64 megs
<phin> hehe
<|QuaD|> xcomp?
<GammaRay> hehe?
<Lathiat> man how do you take a screenshot
<Lathiat> theres no take screenshot in the menu of ubuntu like default gnome :)
<|QuaD|> Lathiat: there isi n mine
<GammaRay> Lathiat: you seem a little too happy about that
<p0int> how bout them Xen..
<Lathiat> GammaRay: yeh
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> |QuaD|: where?
<|QuaD|> under computer
<davyd> Lathiat: use the gimp
<hypa7ia> Lathiat: computer > take screenshot...
<davyd> since screenshooter probably broke in the move to gnome-utils
<punkass> i dont have it either
<phin> whoa
<phin> omg
<phin> this is pimp
<deFrysk> Lathiat, richtklick the panel , select add and choose the screensot-app
<phin> these shadows
<phin> ya know
<phin> this isnt to bad on here
<phin> lol
<bigt> question: how do i a samba install i went to install samba without realizing it was already installed now everytime i use synaptic i get error processing samba? i tried apt-get -f install
<bigt> it doesn't work
<punkass> phin: yeah its not bad eh...a little slow tho
<|QuaD|> Lathiat: are you using warty?
<phin> haha
<phin> well
<Lathiat> |QuaD|: hoary
<phin> i figure wtf
<phin> this pc is a peice of crap
<|QuaD|> that might be why
<Lathiat> heh need to insall gnome-screenshot
<|QuaD|> i am using warty
<punkass> yeah i am hoary too
<phin> k6-2 300, 64megs of mem with a neogeo onboard pci video, 2 megs of mem
<phin> and its running the undershadows pretty nicely, better then i assumed
<phin> the redraw is a little show
<Lathiat> heh
<phin> pretty cool
<phin> well
<bigt> dang i get mplayer to run for jack on my system :(
<phin> its not much slower
<phin> its like
<punkass> phin: lol well i have the shadows goin on a 1.7 athlon with 512meg and a 5900xt and its still a little slow
<phin> 5% slower
<phin> if that
<phin> far less then i expect
<hypa7ia> this comic is the ultimate word on internet flame wars.
<hypa7ia> http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php3?date=2004-03-19
<justdave> lifeless: you around?
<daniels> yeah, guys, Composite is slow, seriousl
<daniels> i wasn't lying when I said that
<punkass> Lathiat: is there really a package called gnome-screenshot
<TongMaster> justdave, he's busy atm
<phin> hehe
<phin> server side shadows suck
<phin> i wish i could adjust em a bit
<|QuaD|> wtf? i just did a free -m... doesn't show my full 1024 megs of ram... only 8 something
<punkass> daniels: its not brutal..but its noticably slower
<|QuaD|> why is that
<justdave> TongMaster: k, thanks
<phin> actually
<phin> daniels: its not to bad on this pc
<phin> its not much slower then it was already
<punkass> i like this:  xcompmgr -c -r3 -o.5 -l0 -t0
<Treenaks> daniels: did you notice that the Xorg manual pages contain "__appmansuffix__" in the 'See also' section?
<phin> nice punkass!
<phin> :)
<phin> thats my new setup
<smo> do nvidia's drivers work with xorg?
<punkass> mine are
<punkass> and im just using the ubuntu nivdia-glx package
<daniels> Treenaks: phat
<smo> that's what I'm using on warty too, so looks hopeful .. thanks
<daniels> Treenaks: will fix that one later today if I get around to it, thanks
<punkass> daniels: any word on transset?
<alka_trash> I just upgraded to hoary :D
<hypa7ia> alka_trash: what gfx card do you have?
<alka_trash> nvidai
<alka_trash> that one
<Lowry> 10 more min to hoary ppc
<king_arthur> alka does firefox work with you?
<alka_trash> although nautilus is slow now
<alka_trash> umm
<alka_trash> yes, but it's slow
<alka_trash> it's like I have a conflict
<king_arthur> sine upgrading to hoary firefox stopped working
<alka_trash> ouch
<king_arthur> galeon and mozzila are OK
<alka_trash> when clicking on nautilus home, it takes three seconds to come up, before upgrade it was almost instant
<Telep> alka_trash: the nautilus issue can apparently be solved by "apt-get install gamin"
<king_arthur> same with me
<alka_trash> nice
<king_arthur> windows take ages to pop up
<Telep> worked for me
<alka_trash> downloading now
<king_arthur> does anybody use firefox with hoary
<Telep> yes
<punkass> i am
<king_arthur> how does work no prob?
<punkass> no prob
<alka_trash> Telep: Your my best friend!
<king_arthur> :-(
<alka_trash> it's snappy again :)
<alka_trash> king_arthur:  what's your error
<Telep> alka_trash: the feeling is mutual, I'm sure :)
<Skif> on the off chance anybody here knows, wtf is "Standard_Type.hxx", and is there any way to tell
<Skif> what package provides it, if any
* Skif couldn't find it on packages.d.o, but who knows...
<king_arthur> have to lcheck window onthe linuxbox
<king_arthur> holdon one sec
<punkass> what i do notice is that when i maximize a window now it covers and panels
<daniels> punkass: yeah give me a bit, in the middle of fixing the bugs reported today
<punkass> s/and/any/
<punkass> daniels: no worries, just curious
<daniels> punkass: i'll send the xorg package around for another build, then I'll get to transset and stuff while that's building
<daniels> cool
<punkass> almost time for my sleep anyways
<Amaranth> daniels: You're the one working on xorg, right?
<phin> heh
<Lathiat> daniels: can we get a xserver-xorg component on bugzilla?
<phin> i dunno why
<phin> this is crazy, but xcompmgr runs about 99% the same speed running
<phin> maybe cause is runs so friggin slow anyway, who knows
<phin> lol
<Amaranth> is xcompmgr available now?
<king_arthur> alka_trash accesskey="@allowPopups.accesskey;"---------------------^
<fabbione> Lathiat: use xfree86 in the meanwhile
<Lathiat> fabbione: i have been
<fabbione> and specify XOrg in the subject
<king_arthur> alka that's the error message I get
<Lathiat> fabbione: was just saying, be nice to get one
<phin> only bug i have
<king_arthur> any clues?
<phin> is sometimes a window stays on top
<Lathiat> fabbione: did that as well :) youve got two from me
<phin> no matter what
<fabbione> Lathiat: yes we knos :-)
<fabbione> Lathiat: really?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> one about synaptics the other about xtt
<alka_trash>  king_arthur move your .mozilla foler to .mozilla.old
<fabbione> synaptics is not an X.org problem
<fabbione> read my answer
<fabbione> and xtt is invalid
<Lathiat> oh hadnt got that yet
<fabbione> anything more?
<fabbione> i just replied
<king_arthur> alka from where?
<king_arthur> alka home?
<alka_trash> yep
<king_arthur> OK try right now holdon
<Lathiat> fabbione: i just did apt-get install x-window-system-something because it was being held back and xorg hadnt upgraded
<Lathiat> and when i did that it pulled in and removed the required stuff
<Lathiat> gues not all of it then
<fabbione> Lathiat: did you read the announcement?
<fabbione> and how to do the upgrade?
<phin> i just replaced warty with hoary
* Lathiat re-reads it
<fabbione> it's not like we write FAQ and documentation for nothing
<phin> and did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<phin> worked np
<alka_trash> king_arthur: it's worth a shot, you'll loose all your settings too
<bigt> can someone kindly help me with samba for some reason it keeps throwing errors every time i run synaptic
* punkass did the same as phin and it worked fine
<phin> man i cant believe i only see like a 5% performance drop, at most
<fabbione> that's because we tested it :-)
<punkass> hehe
<phin> its probly cause this things so slow
<phin> its able to draw at the same speed
<phin> lol
<king_arthur> alka_trash just tried, makes no difference :-(
<punkass> well the fact that i and upgrade 612 packages and everything just works..is pretty impressive
<alka_trash> hmm
<punkass> tho esd seems to try and rule the sound world now..have to kill it before rhythmbox will play anything
<king_arthur> alka does the erro message tell anything to you?
<Lathiat> fabbione: i changed to hoary, did an update and a dist-upgrade, am i missing something in the email?
<king_arthur> I have tried re-intsall,  remove and install again, no difference
<fabbione> Lathiat: you said you did something else
<GammaRay> punkass: sounds like rhythmbox's fault... esd does not "lock" your sound card like arts
<fabbione> <Lathiat> fabbione: i just did apt-get install x-window-system-something
<Amaranth> What package is xcompmgr in?
<Lathiat> oh right
<Lathiat> like i said
<Lathiat> it didnt upgrade
<Lathiat> it was held back
<fabbione> of course
<fabbione> that's why you need a dist-upgrade
<Lathiat> no
<fabbione> otherwise it doesn't work
<Lathiat> i did a dist-upgrade
<Lathiat> and it had all done
<Lathiat> and i did it again and it was still held back
<Amaranth> you need to upgrade then dist-upgrade
<volvoguy> you guys talking about the x.org packages? mine didn't upgrade with a dist-upgrade either.
<punkass> oh thats right i had to install xserver-xorg after my dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> Oh yeah, I guess I did too. :P
<volvoguy> yep. me too punkass. (heh. that sounds funny)
<fabbione> do you have ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<bob2> volvoguy: punkass do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<bob2> I bet you guys installed totem-xine or something
<volvoguy> i don't have ubuntu-desktop installed.
<volvoguy> yep
<Amaranth> Not I.
<Lathiat> hmm
<punkass> i have totem-xine for sure
<Lathiat> i dont either
<Amaranth> I have ubuntu-desktop installed.
<fabbione> volvoguy: than you are on your won :-)
<Lowry> So you need to add x.org when dist upgrade is done?
<Lathiat> ahh
<fabbione> own even
<Lathiat> i installed totem-xine
<Lathiat> rightio
<Lathiat> got the problem now :)
<alka_trash> king_arthur: how about running it as root? or maybe downloading the latest and running it?
<Amaranth> Is there a package for xcompmgr?
<volvoguy> do you think that will cause other x.org problems other than missing that one package?
<punkass> no i didnt have ubuntu-desktop installed
<Lathiat> Amaranth: yes, deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<bob2> volvoguy: you will not get future packages that the desktop requires
<fabbione> volvoguy: ubuntu-desktop forces the dependency required to install x.org
<volvoguy> maybe a message to the users mailing list is in order.
<king_arthur> aka I just did distr-upgrade
* Lathiat reverts to totem-gstreamer, i had only installed it to try somethign anyway
<bob2> it's always been the case that removing ubuntu-desktop put you out on your own
<king_arthur> and the latest firefox IS installed
<Lathiat> I'd forgotten that I had done that :)
<Lathiat> my bad :)
<punkass> bob2: i never knew that...installing it how
<king_arthur> at least it was yesterdat :-)
<punkass> s/how/now
<volvoguy> yeah. i know bob. totem-xine just works so much better for me. :)
<Lathiat> fabbione: sorry :)
<Elwood> hi all
<king_arthur> ciao elwood
<Lowry> hi
<Amaranth> brb
<Elwood> so xorg in wharty?
<volvoguy> i guess this teaches the lesson that if you're using an "in-progress" distro, it's best to use the suggested packages. :)
<punkass> hmm so with ubuntu-desktop you can use totem-xine?
<Lathiat> Elwood: no, in hoary
<punkass> can = cant
<Lathiat> punkass: yes
<Lathiat> cus you stray away from the desktop, not using totem-gstreamer
<punkass> hmm
<Elwood> uhm hoary is stable?
<phin> no
<bob2> Elwood: hoary is unstable
<phin> but some of us are daring ;)
<punkass> i wouldnt care..its just nice to have the codecs etc
<bob2> Elwood: warty will never get new packages
<bob2> except for ecurity fixes, etcd
<king_arthur> hoary works fine but irt is not stable
<volvoguy> is the gnome menu slowness a byproduct of not having ubuntu-desktop also?
<Elwood> ok
<king_arthur> warty is for getting things done
<Despair> volvoguy: have you done `apt-get install gamin` yet?
<Elwood> for me is enough that works fine :)
<phin> whats gamin?
<king_arthur> vai elwood
<volvoguy> despair: yes. that fixed it. i was just curious if that was a lack of ubuntu-desktop as well.
<Despair> phin: less miserable replacement for fam.
<phin> whats fam?
<phin> lol
<king_arthur> to dare or not to dare....
<Lathiat> daemon that watches for alterations to files
<phin> ah
<volvoguy> hey, don't smack me for going off topic for a sec, but did anyone in north america see the northern lights tonight?
<phin> ya
<punkass> nope.
<phin> the main downside to composite i have
<jjh> nah
<phin> is that it doesnt handle window placement well
<punkass> far to cloudy here
<deFrysk> bittornado-gui seems to use a lot of cpu-power with xorg
<phin> like if i open a new window, it stays over all the windows
<phin> no matter what
* phin shrugs
<maxo> tommorow nights supposed to be prime northern lights viewing for the northwest US
<phin> oh well thats testing for ya :P
<volvoguy> they were amazing. i guess it's a big deal that they're being seen really far to the south - as far south as california.
<punkass> really? well i am in BC canada
<phin> i can see them from detroit!
<phin> :)
<volvoguy> i'm in detroit, michigan. :) i'm 30 and i've never seen them here.
<punkass> so i should be able to see them if its not to cloudy
<alka_trash> okay how does this ubuntu calendar thing work? I installed it but it doesn't show up. I must be missing something very simple :/
<phin> i can see em from detroit :P
<volvoguy> where are you phin?
<phin> sterling heights
<volvoguy> rochester here.
<phin> i drove up over by stoney creek last night
<volvoguy> small world.
<phin> to see em good
<phin> you know if you go up mound, to 28 mile, and take a left, theres the bridge right there?
<phin> good spot to see em
<king_arthur> alka_trash u still there?
<alka_trash> yep
<king_arthur> any other brilliant idea for my firefox problem?
<king_arthur> :-)
<alka_trash> really
<alka_trash> what did you do
<alka_trash> ?
<king_arthur> I am usng it right now
<king_arthur> on the iMac :-)
<alka_trash> ?
<king_arthur> but on the linuxbox nope
<alka_trash> ubuntu on IMac?
<alka_trash> oh
<king_arthur> that is a possibility
<Lowry> imac g5?
<king_arthur> I mean I have that as well
<Lowry> or g3?
<RuffianSoldier> g4
<king_arthur> works fine but makes no real sense
<alka_trash> of coarse
<king_arthur> g3
<RuffianSoldier> im on a PowerPC G3
<Lowry> should work'
<RuffianSoldier> but im using stupid stupid 0s 9.2
<king_arthur> has anybody airport active?
<volvoguy> i have ubuntu on a G3 imac as well.
<Lowry> this might help
<Lowry> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464
<king_arthur> good volvoguy you are one of us :-)
<volvoguy> i tend to stay on my 2.8Ghz P4 more often. it's a little faster. :-)
<alka_trash> king_arthur: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&c2coff=1&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=accesskey*allowPopups+firefox&btnG=Search
<king_arthur> Alka I am looking :-)
<alka_trash> king_arthur: I looked at a couple but there all in foreign languages
<volvoguy> king_arthur: i think the wiki still reports that airport doesn't work at all.
<king_arthur> may be it deepends on the language?
<king_arthur> volvoguy that's not what I heard
<king_arthur> somebody is using it
* sid77 'morning
<Lowry> hi
<Lowry> Just started setting up - how long will the upgrade take?
<volvoguy> one of the websites i run is buying me an iBook so i can keep updating the site after i have back surgery. i'll have to worry about about airport stuff in the near future. :)
<Lowry> gl with your back
<phin> i dont think airport works with linux
<phin> cause of the chipset
<volvoguy> thanks lowry!
<Elwood> it's enough to change warthy with hoary in sources.list to change?
<Elwood> i had to remove the security sources,tright?
<MeAndU> I have just tried raythembox and when i import a folder this error pops "there is no plug in installed to handle a MP3 file" why
<Treenaks> Elwood: keep the security ones
<Elwood> ok
<bigt> anyone bsides me having problems with mplayer not loading?
<atropus> MeAndu: install mplayer and try with it
<volvoguy> ok. bedtime. g'night everybody!
<Lowry> later
<bigt> mine says starting mplayer and then it just goes away :(
<MeAndU> atropus, mplayer is installed and these files are playing well on other apps
<MeAndU> atropus, I want to try raythembox
<atropus> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/gst-plugins/gst-plugins-0.8.1.tar.bz2
<atropus> maybe it helps you
<bigt> atropus when you get time can you help me with mplayer please?
<atropus> i am not a guru but maybe i can help you
<bigt> thats fine i'm a newbie on linux
<bigt> when i run mplayer i get illegal instructino
<bigt> and it will not start
<atropus> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-127198.html
<bigt> looking there now thanks
<lifeless> window 29
<atropus> bigt: I use this link
<atropus> to install mplayer from source
<bigt> ok let me try that
<bigt> and i swear there must  be a bug in the samba pre-removal script
<atropus> and it works fine
<bigt> cause it simply will not go away no mater what i do
<bigt> ok gonna try it
<atropus> I have 60 Mbyte free space on my hdd and GNOME doesn't start. It is freezing.... Is it correct?
<phin> well that was cool
<phin> only complaint is that sometimes windows don't go over correctly with composite
<bigt> can i paste something in here to see if anyone else gets this error?
<bigt> with samba its annoying the piss out of me :)
<elessar> http://nopaste.php-q.net/
<bigt> ok
<bigt> thanks
<bigtony> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rQVWT553.html
<pdaoust> wow, it's so quiet this time of night...
<pdaoust> after midnight on the west coast
<pdaoust> I'm talking to thin air; this is weird
<Lowry> Need some upgrade help
<pdaoust> if someone talks in a chat room and nobody's around to read it......
<pdaoust> ?
<pdaoust> Lowry, what's your problem?
<pdaoust> hello?
<Lowry> config file /ect/pbbuttonsd
<pdaoust> hope you didn't take that in a rude way -- I meant what sort of help do you need?
<pdaoust> oooo
<pdaoust> never even heard of that one
<pdaoust> what does it do? ^_^
<Lowry> keep or replace>
<pdaoust> what are you upgrading from/to?
<pdaoust> Warty to Hoary, or from some other distro to Ubuntu?
<Lowry> warty to hoary
<pdaoust> ohhhhhhhh, you're on an Apple notebook, right?
<Lowry> default is to keep my version
<Lowry> yes ppc g3 powerbook
<pdaoust> do you have a third option, to replace interactively (i.e., diff)?
<Lowry> install maintainers
<Lowry> keep current
<Lowry> show differences
<Lowry> or background
<jin> hi everyone: how do i mount my ntfs drive in ubuntu?
<pdaoust> jin: first create a directory like /windows
<pdaoust> $ sudo mkdir /windows
<pdaoust> jin: then go
<jin> go where?
<pdaoust> Lowry: try 'show differences'
<atropus> Hi! Is there a graphical cd-writing stuff for ubuntu?
<bigt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886&highlight=ntfs
<bigt> thts how you mount ntfs drives
<b_e_n_z> atropus, xcdroast, eroaster
<atropus> tnx
<Lowry> cpuload, netload
<duke|ib> npo
<Lowry> min max
<pdaoust> Lowry: unless you've been reprogramming certain buttons/keys to do special things, I'd just use the new version
* KarlosII jumps sky high out of his chair
<Lowry> thx
<pdaoust> Lowry: no prob!
<Lowry> how do i get back to the upgarde
<Lowry> (END)
<agenteo> hi I'm tring to change the default umask in ubuntu, I've looked in .bash_profile and I see # the default umask is set in /etc/login.defs but there is a umask even in /etc/profile. If I change /etc/profile when will I need to change /etc/login.defs?
* KarlosII points to the sound from the web page of http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1100019086930_95428286/?hub=TopStories
<pdaoust> lowry: this is where my expertise ends... I've only been using Ubuntu since yesterday morning ^_^
<pdaoust> lowry: sorry
<atropus> is there any ubuntu package to graphical cd-writing? I want install with apt-get
<Lathiat> atropus: To burn what?
<Lathiat> data cd, iso, music cd...
<atropus> multi session data disk
<pdaoust> good bye, folks; I'm off to bed.
<Lathiat> no idea about that, but the nautilus cd burner does most things you want
<Elwood> atropus,  xcdrecor
<Elwood> atropus, or gcombust or xcdtoaster
* sid77 study time!
<atropus> ok i try it thanx
<Elwood> atropus, try these on gnome or k3b on kde
<pisuke> hi. I need a xvid codec for totem. any ideas? I installed the codec pack from the mplayer web, but xvid seems to be missing.
<pisuke> also tried marillat repository but failed to install mplayer
<Elwood> failed why?
<Elwood> pisuke, try xine
<pisuke> Elwood, it said broken packages
<atropus> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-127198.html
<pisuke> and i am using totem-xine
<atropus> try with it
<atropus> it works fine for me
<pisuke> atropus, you can play xvid?
<pisuke> because is installing essential codecs from mplayer
<pisuke> I installed the all codecs packages
<pisuke> but no xvid
<Treenaks> pisuke: libxvid is in multiverse
<pisuke> Treenaks, installed from marillat
<Treenaks> pisuke: then it should work..
<pisuke> but it's not working
<Treenaks> pisuke: is your xvid file correct?
<pisuke> yep
<atropus> i don't try xvid, sorry
<pisuke> gits2
<pisuke> but totem says it has no codec for it
<pisuke> even copied /usr/lib/libxvidcore4 to totem-addons
<pisuke> but nopes
<pisuke> nm
<Treenaks> pisuke: do you have totem-xine or -gstreamer?
<pisuke> totem-xine
<pisuke> everything I was throwing was playing great
<mjr> hmm, funny; my totem-xine plays xvid fine on amd64, with no marillat as there's no amd64 packages there
<pisuke> mjr, where did you get the codecs?
<mjr> well, I have the xvid codec from multiverse, but I actually tried moving it to another, non-lib directory and checking if xvid still played; it did
<mjr> so I don't really know
<pisuke> heh
<Lowry> my upgrade has stopped
<Lowry> I am back to #
<bigt> atropus: did you have a problem with those wgets taking for ever to download? i have a fast connection but it seem slike the site is busy or something
<fabbione> silbs: morning
<Lowry> How do I return to the setting up pbbuttonsd ?
<atropus> bigt: whats the problem?
<bigt> site times out
<mjr> pisuke, my guess would be that the codec that xine uses is embedded into xineplug_decode_ff.so which is included in libxine1; I guess this because it sounds like ffmpeg ;)
<pisuke> mjr, could be
<mjr> ah, the file does have symbols that point to ffmpeg and mpeg4 decoding
<mjr> so yes, I think that's it
<jin> help: I can't see / mount my NTFS drive
<bigt> and i don't think anyone ever answered so i'll repeat is there an issue with samba and ubuntu or is it just me this error 102 pre-removing script crap is annoying everytime i type apt-get install in termal it says that for samba
<bigt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886&highlight=ntfs
<pisuke> mjr, have you installed ffmpeg, or it was installed by default?
<jin> thanks bigt, trying out
<bob2> ffmpeg is not installed by default
<bigt> np
<mjr> pisuke, no, I haven't, but I think it's pretty much statically linked into said plugin
<pisuke> ok.thx
<bigt> << takes a shotgun and shoots samba
<Lowry> I seem to have lost my apt-get upgrade process
<Lowry> I did ps -x
<Lowry> How do I get back to the upgrade?
* KarlosII points to http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<Treenaks> KarlosII: /always/ use packages
<phin> well
<KarlosII> :/
<phin> you dont always have to
<Elwood> Lowry,  restart it
<phin> use whatever works best for you :)
<Treenaks> pisuke: 99.99% of the time, it's better
<Elwood> Lowry,  or killall apt-get and restart :)
<phin> whys that?
<phin> i build alot of my own stuff
<KarlosII> Treenaks, not
<KarlosII> Treenaks, I build all my my software from software using Gentoo
<phin> i usually just use packages
<Lowry> Do I have to dl from the start?
<phin> but sometimes
<KarlosII> err
<Treenaks> KarlosII: yes, in ubuntu it is -- if you use packages all the time, upgrades will be way easier
<phin> i need someything else
<Treenaks> KarlosII: really, building from source is overrated
<phin> why?
<KarlosII> Treenaks, tbh I don't use ubuntu right now
<phin> sometimes you need diffrent features
<phin> or a newer version then what packages offer
<KarlosII> Treenaks, to each his own opinion
<phin> im not looking for speed opts or anything
<StarScream> hey guys, i hear Xorg is in the repository now...whats the easiest way to replace my xfree and install xorg?
<Elwood> StarScream,  apt-get install xserver-xorg
<deFrysk> StarScream, apt-get dit-upgrade
<KarlosII> xorg sweet, but xorg has major problems with ati
<deFrysk> dist
<jdub> StarScream: if you are comfortable using hoary, just upgrade
<Treenaks> KarlosII: http://funroll-loops.org/
<phin> um
<KarlosII> StarScream, beware if you use ati
<deFrysk> xorg seems to slow down bittornado-gui
<jdub> StarScream: if you are not very familiar with debian, or running debian sid, don't run hoary
<StarScream> jdub...hoary?
<Lowry> killed
<jdub> StarScream: the development branch for the next release
<phin> treeaks: so thats a definitive source as to why building from source is wrong?
<StarScream> ah.....
<phin> i build my own php/apache/sql setup all the time
<StarScream> KarlosII: why whats up with ATI?
<phin> for my webservers
<jdub> phin: it humorously demonstrates why it's generally misguided
<hypa7ia> phin: that and this: http://www.eghetto.ca/~msviolet/Humour/gentoo.jpg
<KarlosII> StarScream, what isn't those colosed source fools
* hypa7ia grins
<phin> well duh, of course it is
<phin> hehe
<KarlosII> err
<KarlosII> StarScream, what isn't with those closed source fools
<phin> but it all depends on what your doing
<phin> im not saying build evertying, but sometimes packages are not the best way, thou usually, they work quite well :)
<Lowry> thx setting up
<StarScream> Karlosll heh, i meant is there anything wrong with ati-xorg....i have a radeon 7500 or something, but its only running FB at the moment.
<Elwood> i can put packages in hold with synaptic?
<phin> it seems there's a new line between people who build and people who pacakge only, its a pointless arguement lol
<fga> Hi, some of you are speaking of hoary the next ubuntu release do you know, or hava any idea, how warthy to hoary upgrade will be dealt for end users ?
<daniels> fga: um, with synaptic?
<Treenaks> fga: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade, basically
<KarlosII> StarScream, ati on xorg 6.8+ is said to be very problemmatic for some
<Treenaks> fga: (or the same in synaptic)
<phin> fga: the normal dist-upgrade was flawless for me
<Lowry> next year
<fga> that was the answer I was hoping thanls
<StarScream> KarlosII: hmm..best not update then
<KarlosII> StarScream, yeah for now
<KarlosII> imho
<StarScream>  my fonts just look crap in xfree for some reason...my friends gentooPPC live cd uses xorg and it looks nice....i'm just not a gentoo type user
<daniels> ati works fine
<daniels> just as long as you don't the binary fglrx driver
<phin> my fonts looked great in xfree and xorg
<phin> its not a problem with the server
<b_e_n_z> StarScream, just a matter of playing around with fontconfig
<phin> its something else
<StarScream> yeh they dont make ppc ati drivers i think
<mvo_> Elwood: synaptic can "lock" a package
<deFrysk> fonts are fine here too
<daniels> fonts are little to do with xfree86 and xorg, and all to do with libfreetype6/fontconfig
<phin> i liked ubuntus default font settings
<seb128> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<phin> look great on lcd :)
<seb128> to change the AA
<b_e_n_z> phin, you got sub-pixel rendering on?
<StarScream> b_e_n_z: i think its the way it displays fonts at 1024x768... it was the same on my desktop (slackware) until slack used xorg
<phin> yes
<StarScream> now its pretty
<Lowry> how do you get sub pixel on?
<b_e_n_z> phin, do you need to use DVI?
<phin> its a laptop
<phin> but i would assume so
<b_e_n_z> phin, oh
<phin> since its a cleaner signal
<jdub> Lowry: computer > desktop preference > fonts
<b_e_n_z> phin, perhaps i am not using latin fonts, enabling sub-pixeling creates a brownish edge on all the fonts...
<phin> weird
<jdub> b_e_n_z: you may have a different format screen
<b_e_n_z> jdub, meaning...?
<jdub> b_e_n_z: see the options down the bottom of the font preferences dialogue
<b_e_n_z> jdub, you mean sub-pixel ordering?
<jdub> yes
<b_e_n_z> jdub, i tried RGB
<bitserf> 6.8.1 is in hoary?
<bitserf> (saw daniels' blog entry :P)
<daniels> bitserf: yeah
<bitserf> right, time to break my box :)
<b_e_n_z> jdub, still a brownish edge on all the fonts (non latin)
<b_e_n_z> jdub, i am using a laptop
<Lowry> I now have an error with the upgrade - ppbuttonsd
<Lowry> How dod I resume/restart or fix?
<Lowry> Errors where encountered while processing
<deFrysk> apt-get -f install
<deFrysk> try that
<Lowry> That will force the install?
<deFrysk> Lowry, fix rather then force
<Lowry> 13 permission denied
<deFrysk> Lowry, sudo
<Lowry> unable to lock the permission directory
<Lowry> thx
<deFrysk> use sudo
<deFrysk> ;)
<jdub> b_e_n_z: subpixel hinting works by abusing components of nearby pixels
<jdub> b_e_n_z: if it's using the wrong order, it'll look like crap
<deFrysk> Lowry, when done redo the apt-get dist-upgrade
<jdub> b_e_n_z: if it's using the right order, there'll be a (difficult to perceive, by design) glow of colour on each side
<cenerentola> hey ls: reading directory .: Input/output error in how many ways can i fix it
<cenerentola> jdub: what about the ml?
<jdub> b_e_n_z: generally, that can only be seen on CRTs, or on an LCD screen if it's the wrong order
<Lowry> 0 upgrade 0 new 0 to remove 65 not upgraded
<Lowry> thx
<Lathiat> cenerentola: Well that could be a million things, need more specific information, what directory, is it a mount, of what, etc
<jdub> cenerentola: you should have received a moderator password from me
<Lathiat> usually happens if an NFS or USB mount goes awol
<cenerentola> jdub: when? im sorry i didnt cenerentola@insiberia.net
<cenerentola> lathiat: hi there.. its a general input/output
<Lathiat> cenerentola: Thats not what we need to know
<cenerentola> lathiat: i did a cp -r /* /media/warty
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> that sounds like a bad idea
<cenerentola> and it started to print input/output
<Lathiat> What are you trying to do?>
<cenerentola> nothing... just inputting and outputting in that partition
<cenerentola> ...
<Lathiat> No i mean what are you trying to do exactly
<Lathiat> copying /* to /media/warty probably wont do anything you want it to
<Lathiat> and those errors are because it runs into things like /proc, /dev, etc, which cant be read
<cenerentola> no no.. well im not that stupid
<cenerentola> it gives errors even in everyday-files
<cenerentola> is it normal that if i "sudo fsck /dev/hda7" it only returns "fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)"
<jdub> cenerentola: if there's nothing to do, yes
<bigtony> can someone please help me solve this samba error im having?
<cenerentola> jdub: thx
<deFrysk> firefox 1 looks good
<deFrysk> :)
<b_e_n_z> deFrysk, really?
<deFrysk> it start up really fast
<cenerentola> lathiat: so if i mkfs it should stop right?
<Lathiat> cenerentola: no that would overwrite all your data
<cenerentola> lathiat: i know...
<Lathiat> your probably could be many things
<Lathiat> it could be physical drive errors, filesystem corruption (which a mkfs would fix)
<cenerentola> lathiat: what i mean is... input/output errors... is it and hw problem or a fs prob?
<cenerentola> ...
<cenerentola> mmm
<Lathiat> it could be both
<cenerentola> ok
<Lathiat> look in dmesg, are you getting drive errors?
<deFrysk> I hope firefox1  wil be in hoary soon
* Lathiat puzzles
<Lathiat> epiphany is fullscreening over the panel
<bigtony> whats it mean when samba is highlighted yellow in synaptic?
<Lathiat> in fact everything is
<cenerentola> cenerentola@anotherworld:/media $ dmesg | grep hda7
<cenerentola> XFS mounting filesystem hda7
<cenerentola> Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda7
<cenerentola> xfs_force_shutdown(hda7,0x8) called from line 1088 of file fs/xfs/xfs_trans.c. Return address = 0xf09a6b19
<cenerentola> Filesystem "hda7": Corruption of in-memory data detected.  Shutting down filesystem: hda7
<cenerentola> xfs_force_shutdown(hda7,0x1) called from line 353 of file fs/xfs/xfs_rw.c.  Return address = 0xf09a6b19
<Lathiat> i really have no idea about xfs
<Lathiat> i recommend ext3, so if you reformat maybe you should use that
<Lathiat> never given me any roubles
<Lathiat> however
<deFrysk> ext3 = safest way to go
<Lathiat> the data corruption it mentions is bad
<Lathiat> that could be a number of things
<Lathiat> bad ram
<Lathiat> bad disk
<Lathiat> bad swap
* StarScream likes reiserfs :)
<deFrysk> I like xfs
<Treenaks> StarScream: I stopped using reiser when it trashed my second disk
<StarScream> Treenaks: really....i've used reiser since i started using linux, never had a problem with it....
<Lathiat> i stopped using resier when it trashed well, all the filesystems ive had on it
<Lathiat> ive never used it on my personal machine
<phin> i just use ext3
<Lathiat> but every time ive had it on machines its died
<Lathiat> ext3 has never ever failed me once
<phin> i had the same problem with xfs before that was just noted
<Lathiat> so i stick with that
<phin> and ive heard so many horror stories about reiser i wont touch it
<Lathiat> phin: ive experienced the resier horror stories first hand several times :)
<daniels> ok, filesystem holy wars, guys, we've all been there.  just let it go.
<phin> lol
<deFrysk> grub does not like xfs as /boot so need to make an seberate /boot with reiser-of ext3
<phin> ive done that
<deFrysk> b=p
<Lathiat> daniels: but but...
<phin> grub doesnt mind xfs as boot
<deFrysk> phin, id does on my box
<phin> weird
<deFrysk> could be me tho
<Lathiat> daniels: would messing aroudn with the composite extension possibly cause fullscreen windows to start going over the panel?
<cenerentola> phin: how did manage it?
<daniels> Lathiat: um, possibly.  there's an option to xcompmgr to not composite panels or other desktop windows.
<Lathiat> daniels: yeh i was using that (dont to dropshadows etc)
<Lathiat> its not activenow
<Lathiat> guess ill find out when i restart x
<phin> cene: reinstalled :(
<phin> i like composite :)
<phin> works great on this pc
<phin> but one issue with windows staying on the bottem or on top
<Treenaks> stupid question, but where can I find xcompmgr?
<phin> :(
<phin> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<phin> add that to your sources
<bigtony> whats the correct command to clean the cache? i try apt-get clean and i get invalid operation
<Treenaks> phin: shouldn't I have an "XCOMP" extension or something as well?
<llpamies> How can I add a LPD printer that send all data to a file ??  (print to text file)
<llpamies>  ?
<phin> treenaks
<phin> yes
<phin> its in the ubuntuforums.org post
<phin> i dont recall it off hand
<Tomcat_> bigtony: Did you do it with sudo or as regular user?
<Treenaks> phin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13711&postcount=10 :)
<bigtony> norm user
<Tomcat_> bigtony: That might be a problem. :o
<bigtony> its get clean right?
<daniels> Treenaks: Section "Extensions"\n\tOption\t"Composite"\t"Enable"\nEndSection
<llpamies> It is possible to add this printer, using only /etc/printcap ??
<Treenaks> daniels: I found it on the forum, but thanks
<bigtony> this blows
<Tomcat_> bigtony: apt-get clean is correct... but do it as sudo... not sure if it works
<bigtony> still the same &^%5 thing
<bigtony> with samba
<Treenaks> daniels: does just enabling xcomposite make X crashy and slow, or only using it?
<bigtony> regardless of what i try to install samba always wants to install
<phin> tree: it varies
<phin> ive seen it work pretty damn good for some people
<phin> and crap for others
<daniels> i don't know if the optimisations are there or not to avoid using the off-screen buffer if there are no clients requesting compositing redirects, but probably not
<phin> lol
<crimsun> daniels: just a note: the migration of /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 => /etc/X11/xorg.conf needs to change  Driver "keyboard"  to  Driver "kbd"
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti
<cenerentola> im off
<daniels> crimsun: it doesn't *need* to, it just *should*
<Treenaks> hey wow.. the CDs are being pressed in .nl? :)
<crimsun> daniels: fair enough. I presume since the dexconf markers weren't present in my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, that wasn't done.
<crimsun> (rather the debconf markers)
<deFrysk> Treenaks, saves shipping :)
<Treenaks> deFrysk: yeah :)
<Treenaks> whee.. CDs are shipping :)
<bigtony> i have a broken package now every time i open synaptic how do i find which one and get rid of it?
<deFrysk> bigtony, apt-get -f install
<Treenaks> bigtony: just do what synaptic tells you?
<Treenaks> deFrysk: doesn't synaptic do that itself?
* deFrysk hardly uses synaptic
<deFrysk> sorry
<bigtony> i have tried what it says
<bigtony> but it doesn't work thats what i've had the problem with all day long
<mvo_> try to use "fix broken" in the menu
<bigtony> its like someting it screwed int he pre-removal script
<bigtony> done that too
<mvo_> bigtony: what package is it?
<mrjive> is x.org already present in hoary?
<bigtony> samba
<deFrysk> mrjive, yup
<mvo_> and what is the error message when you e.g. try to remove it?
<mrjive> i mean, if i change my sources can i install x.org?
<deFrysk> mrjive, yup
<mrjive> deFrysk: tnx :)
<bigtony> i would cut and paste what it says but it will not copy
<daniels> crimsun: right
<bigtony> process pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<bigtony> error processing samba --remove
<mvo_> bigtony: that's all? no more information?
<bigtony> is there a way to cut and past the synaptic error messages?
<mvo_> bigtony: I used to think that this is possible :) If not, I'll file a bug about it
<bigtony> dang it i can't get it to cut and paste
<mvo_> bigtony: I suspect the error is shown inside the terminal window of synaptic? it should be possible to mark the text with the left button and paste it with the middle button
<bigtony> it it 3.0.7-lubuntu6
<bigtony> of samba thats giving me the problem
<bigtony> it ried it doesn't work
<atropu1> sorry my gnome has frozen
<atropu1> :)
<joolz> atropu1: isn't it more usual that they turn to stone? ;-)
<bigtony> any other ideas?
<mvo_> bigtony: I install it now and see if I can reproduce the problem
<bigtony> ok
<mvo_> give me a couple of minutes :)
<bigtony> ok thanks
<bigtony> here is exactly what i get
<bigtony> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/9807
<bigtony> but i don't know how to fix it
<nimc> is it a bug that some programs, like x-chat and synaptic, don't save the maximized state after you exit them (they save the maximized coords but without the small square button on top-right that says it's maximized), and other programs like firefox do save the maximized state?
<z0mbi3> anyone got any success plugging an iPod to a x86 ubuntu system?
<nimc> z0mbi3, i was going to try it soon..... you tried and it didnt work?
<jobezone> bigtony, try deleting  /etc/rc2.d/K09samba and uninstall again samba
<Fiik> hello,.. I am downloading 4.10 right now and was wondering what kernel ver it was?  I have heard 2.6.8.1?
<bigtony> ok will try
<Treenaks> Fiik: that's correct
<z0mbi3> well, it does work.....when it wants to :p
<bigtony> thank you guys for the help by the way
<Fiik> Treenaks: Thanks for that
<nimc> z0mbi3, elaborate...?:)
<z0mbi3> I had to rebuild rhythmbox with the --with-ipod option in configure, but I'm having trouble mounting the ipod
<jobezone> bigtony, it's just a symlink to samba, if samba was installed it would start when you booted your computer.
<z0mbi3> the modules sometime work, other thimes don't work
<z0mbi3> grunf!
<bigtony> so stillr emove ?
<jobezone> yes
<z0mbi3> If I reboot, probably it will fix, until I unmount the ipod again.....
<nimc> u use rhythmbox as an itunes clone? not something like gtkpod ?
<Lowry> what is a good lcd font?
<Fiik> not that it's an entirely ubuntu related question but what is the sil_sata driver status for 2.6.8.1?  any links?
<bigtony> ok now try it again?
<bigtony> as in a reinstall?
<jobezone> bigtony, first uninstall
<z0mbi3> I use it just to access my music on the iPod, my other computer is an iBook running MacOS X, so I'm actually using iTunes to fill the iPod up
<bigtony> just hit mark unistall?
<jobezone> bigtony, yes
<bigtony> sorry new on this and obviously i'm doing somethign wrong ok
<bigtony> let me try
<nimc> ok
<z0mbi3> to disconnect the iPod I must umount /mnt/ipod then rmmod sbp2
<z0mbi3> If I reboot without disconnecting the iPod I'll have troubles after reconnecting it.....AFAIK this has been it's Modus Operandi
<z0mbi3> my problems with rebooting (other than having to lose a bit os uptime) is that sometimes the machine doesn't boot....
<jobezone> bigtony, you can also got to a console and type "sudo apt-get remove samba" (or substitute samba with another package name you want to uninstall)
<z0mbi3> it freezes while running the hotplug init script
<z0mbi3> after giving me a FATAL: hw_random module error (can't recall the actual text)
<bigtony> ok that seemed to have worked
<bigtony> now reinstall it?
<nimc> z0mbi3, i'll try it a little later and tell u what i get if you're still here.... which instructions should i follow to install the ipod stuff? link?
<jobezone> bigtony, yeah. I never installed samba (never had to), but at least it's uninstalled proper
<jobezone> bigtony, it didn't give any more errors right?
<z0mbi3> nimc, just a sec
<bigtony> correct
<z0mbi3> let me look for them
<jobezone> bigtony, I would sugest that after you install samba
<jobezone> you go to the directory /usr/share/doc/
<jobezone> there should be a directory called samba there, with texts which probably can help you in using and configuring it.
<bigtony> yeah i know how to do that the conf file?
<jobezone> sorry?
<z0mbi3> nimc, http://people.csail.mit.edu/people/adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<bigtony> i already did taht one time but then i got this error thing
<bigtony> and it was pissing me off ;)
<z0mbi3> nimc, http://neuron.com/~jason/ipod_archive.html
<bigtony> thanks for your help
<jobezone> :) ok
<z0mbi3> nimc, http://www.cs.duke.edu/~geha/ipod/
<jobezone> look for the directory I mentioned in your disk, it usually gives good hints
<nimc> thanks.....
<z0mbi3> well, gonna try to reboot...
<z0mbi3> brb
<bigtony> thanks again i'm goint to bed on that one :)
<jobezone> ok:)
<jobezone> bigtony, good luck. try searching the net using the error you got
<bigtony> i did
<bigtony> but i never could figure out how to solve it
<bigtony> thats how i got that page i posted
<jobezone> ah
<bigtony> googles my friend
<bigtony> but someone's he is a butt
<jobezone> yes, it's mine also. Google groups also a good friend
<jobezone> for error messages
<bigtony> didn't try the groups
<bigtony> will do that nextime
<bigtony> thanks again
<bigtony> next task is mplayer
<jobezone> welcome
<bigtony> fun fun fun
<jobezone> I think I saw that
<jobezone> on the forums
<bigtony> yeah
<bigtony> i have the url for it
<bigtony> gonna try it after some sleep
<bigtony> thank god no work today
<jobezone> ah, ok
<jobezone> me too
<bigtony> this the one your refering to?
<bigtony> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-127198.html
<linux_mafia> god dosent exist
<jobezone> yes:)
<bigtony> hope your right when yoru burning in hell
<bigtony> but i'm not getting into religious stuff cause personally i don't care one way or another :)
<jobezone> wait a minute, isn't mplayer in Universe?
<bigtony> i thought so
<bigtony> here is the thing
<bigtony> i installed it right
<bigtony> with the mplayer-custom
<bigtony> but it NEVER
<jobezone> I think the only manual thing you have to do is get the codecs from mplayer's site
<bigtony> opens
<bigtony> let me show youw hat it does
<jobezone> ok
<bigtony> check your pm
<Sandman> Does Ubunutu have its own repositories?
<Mithrandir> Sandman: yes.
<Sandman> Does it include software like mplayer, which Debian doesn't include?
<daniels> it includes mplayer, but no codecs
<daniels> we don't distribute anything illegal
<Sandman> And will Ubuntu give Debian the shaft, like so many of its other offshoots? That is to say, will Ubuntu work with Debian, or will it basically fork?
<Sandman> daniels: Of course
<daniels> we will continue to work productively with debian, as we always have
<linux_mafia> Sandman, definately work with
<Sandman> I've just been very concerned about Debian lately; I still believe it is the Best Distribution (or at least, framework for distribution) on planet earth
<linux_mafia> Sandman, many ubuntu devs are also debian devs, like the guy your talking to now
<Sandman> And many distributions just basically copy Debian, and fork, which really hurts them.
<Treenaks> debian has a lot of social problems that need to be solved, imho
<Sandman> Treenaks: So mean, like removing packages for personal issues?
<jdub> Sandman: ubuntu is a branch of sid
<Treenaks> Sandman: no, "fighting" between developers, lots of flamewars
<jdub> Sandman: not a fork
<Sandman> Treenaks: How does Ubuntu propose to fix thse issues?
<Sandman> Treenaks: these, rather
<daniels> (note that we have a continuous sync with debian running, so that if we deeply forked, we'd be drowning in unfixable bugs)
<Amaranth> Sandman: By forking. :P
<Treenaks> Amaranth: branching
<Amaranth> Treenaks: Fine line there.
<Sandman> Treenaks: Branching, that is to say: You use Sid, but have different QA for how they trickle down into Stable?
<jdub> Amaranth: look at hoary.
<Sandman> My main issue with Debian is that they don't support their Testing distribtion.
<Amaranth> I know, hoary is just pulling from sid.
<Sandman> Someone could make an effective distribution by simply branching Testing, and offering security updates to it.
<jdub> Sandman: each ubuntu release starts from sid, freezes, and comes out every six months
<linux_mafia> Sandman, smaller team, tightly defined direction, etc
<Sandman> Which is something a great many people want.
<Treenaks> But I used to be a debian developer.. one of my reasons to stop (aside from lack of time..) was the way people try to make you do what THEY want, even if it's not the best thing for the project
<jdub> Sandman: we've chosen to do that with sid, not testing.
<Sandman> jdub: Which is fine. ALthough you'd probably require an even smaller staff if you chose to use Testing =) That's just my opinion though.
<Sandman> jdub: I totally understand the purpose of Ubuntu now, though.
<Amaranth> Treenaks: Not to mention all the people that hate debian devs.
<Treenaks> Also, I've seen quite a few fixed-by-ubuntu entries in Debian changelogs on sid/testing
<Sandman> jdub: There's definately still a need for it.
<jdub> Sandman: not really; using testing just keeps you in the debian release box.
<Treenaks> Amaranth: yes, even when I tried to be reasonable with them..
<Sandman> jdub: Except that Debian only releases when it's ready, which could be as long as 2 years.
<Amaranth> Treenaks: Lots of Debian devs seem to like to move files around to make them fit in and it causes things to break.
<jdub> Sandman: that's why we branch off sid, not testing.
<Amaranth> Like the monodevelop package.
<Sandman> jdub: Understood.
<Mithrandir> Sandman: the problem with Debian releases is not that they're infrequent, it's that they're unpredictable.
<Sandman> jdub: The way Debian works right now is a method to effectively develop a rock-solid Stable distro. It's old, very secure, not necessarily totally bug-free.
<Treenaks> Amaranth: mono is a broken hell by design, it seems.. executables named ".exe"? libraries named ".dll"?
<Sandman> jdub: It's a great thing, Debian Stable, but it's not a solution for all things.
<Treenaks> Amaranth: no standard GNU-ish build-trees for Mono packages..
<Sandman> jdub: What Ubuntu is doing is something useful, and it's great that it has chosen to work with Debian, rather than away from it.
<Amaranth> Treenaks: Hmm?
<scandium> Treenaks: no one forces you to use mono, you could just look at DotGNU instead, too ;)
<Sandman> Mithrandir: That, too.
<Treenaks> Amaranth: no simple "gcc-ish" interface, ("gcc blah.c" generates "a.out" which works, there's no equal for mono)
<Amaranth> Treenaks: mcs blah.cs generates blah.exe
<Sandman> Mithrandir: But Debian's release policy still has its uses. It makes very very solid, dependable releases. Although it has its fair share of problems imho, but that's a whole other issue.
<mlh> Treenaks, same as any interpreted language
<Treenaks> Amaranth: yes, with loads of undefined references because of "Assembly not found"
<Treenaks> mlh: even perl Just Works... mono doesn't
<jdub> Treenaks: mono .exe/.dll are not a 'broken design' problem
<Amaranth> With binfmt you can just run ./text.exe just like with something gcc created.
<Gavrila> hi all
<daniels> Treenaks: um, if you want to generate a complex C program, you need lots of flags
<Gavrila> in ubuntu are updates to the stable version made even not waiting for next release?
<daniels> Treenaks: look at any GNOME compilation -- starting with -lX11 and right up to bazillions of other utility library
<Treenaks> jdub: not being able to create a simple GNU-like build tree in 2 seconds (like I can for C stuff)..
<daniels> Treenaks: you cannot run 'gcc -o foo bar.c' on any modern program other than Hello World, period
<Gavrila> I mean if I get ubuntu stable, will "stable" packages be freezed until next release? or will they be updated day by day?
<Mithrandir> Gavrila: security updates only.
<Treenaks> whats wrong with make?
<Amaranth> daniels: bin2iso works like that ;)
<Amaranth> Treenaks: You can use makefiles with mono.
<Amaranth> Treenaks: Look at IronPython
<Gavrila> Mithrandir: so for example Warty has been released with gnome-2.8
<jdub> Treenaks: i don't think that's true.
<daniels> Treenaks: exactly, what is wrong with make?  works just fine for the two mono projects I've made
<Gavrila> Mithrandir: and there will be no uptade untill next 6 monthS?
<jdub> Gavrila: stable releases are stable (unchanging)
<Mithrandir> Gavrila: correct.
<Mithrandir> Gavrila: unless one runs the development bracn, naturally.
<Treenaks> daniels: I tried to use mono, but stopped at creating a source tree.. it's just impossible, compared to a Gnome-using-C tree
<Gavrila> Mithrandir: but yet development is really unreliable
<Elwood_Hawaii> and hoary?it will update every second?
<Amaranth> Treenaks: I call PEBKAC.
<Mithrandir> Gavrila: hm?  Unreliable in what regard?
<daniels> Treenaks: worked fine for me
<Gavrila> Mithrandir: I mean it will not assure that packages will work
<Gavrila> am I wrong?
<Mithrandir> Gavrila: that's right, you should not run it in a production system.
<stvn> Gavrila: you can't have both a stable desktop and one that includes the newest of the newest, ubuntu made a nice compromise with warty and hoary IMHO
<Mithrandir> Gavrila: but there won't be a stable release of gnome before March, at which point the hoary preview release goes out.
<z0mbi3> back
<Gavrila> Mithrandir: and what about gnome-2.8.1?
<Amaranth> That reminds me, will hoary eventually be using GNOME 2.9?
<Mithrandir> Gavrila: warty already includes a lot of the fixes in gnome 2.8.1
<stvn> Amaranth: no, 2.9 = unstable
<Mithrandir> Amaranth: I believe the stable release of gnome 2.9 is called gnome 2.10
<Amaranth> stvn: Yes, just like hoary.
<seb128> Amaranth: hoary already has 2.9.1
<Amaranth> Oh?
<jdub> Amaranth: hoary already includes the 2.9 development stuff
<stvn> Amaranth: ah sorry, misread it :)
* Amaranth checks his version
<Amaranth> I've still got 2.8.1. :/
<stvn> Amaranth: it will be 2.10 when hoary is released
<seb128> the "about" says 2.8.1 because this module has no 2.9.1 tarball
<Amaranth> stvn: I know.
<seb128> Amaranth: dpkg -l gnome-applets ?
<Sandman> I hope Ubuntu will work with UMSDOS =)
<Gavrila> is hoary unstable as debian unstable is? or worse?
<Sandman> Or rather, contribute to it, I mean.
<Amaranth> seb128: 2.9.1, cool
<Amaranth> Gavrila: hoary is like a mix of sid and experimental
<Amaranth> Actually, so is warty (GNOME 2.8) but yeah.
<Sandman> Given that Ubuntu is based on Debian, will one be able to apt-get upgrade when a new release is made, or must one download the ISOs again?
<Amaranth> Sandman: apt-get works
<jdub> Sandman: on-line upgrade is a feature we couldn't possibly nuke :)
<stvn> heh
<mjr> hmh, I try to change the WWW browser to Galeon and still gnome-terminal opens firefox
<Lowry> night
<Amaranth> mjr: You changed sensible-browser?
<seb128> mjr: gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command ?
<mjr> Amaranth, no, the gnome preferred browser
<seb128> mjr: gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command ?
<seb128> (again)
<Amaranth> Oh, I just changed the symlink.
<mjr> seb128, yes, that's galeon
<stvn> Treenaks: voor 3D spelletjes is de nvidia driver anders wel prettig hoor
<mjr> hmh, I rebooted gnome-terminal and now it works
<Treenaks> stvn: ja.. dat bedoel ik..
<mjr> hmh, and now, after restarting gnome-terminal, it recognizes the changes on the fly
<mjr> it's a heisenbug
<linux_mafia> anyone using current hoary, geting crashes with xmms?
<deFrysk> linux_mafia, use esd as out[ut driver
<deFrysk> out[ut
<deFrysk> p
<deFrysk> then it works fine
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, ok
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, meltdown with flash?
<daniels> transset deb: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ transset/
<deFrysk> linu
<netmonk> I have a question, can someone help me, please!
<deFrysk> netmonk, unless u ask noone can
<netmonk> ;)
<netmonk> i have a toshiba notebook, there's a module toshiba_acpi but it doesn't load automaticaly, How can I make it load?
<netmonk> on my suse distro it loads as I start the computer, but with the ubunutu it doesn't
<Despair> netmonk: add `toshiba_acpi` to /etc/modules
* sid77 hello
<netmonk> 10x Despair
<atropu1> I mount a floppy disk but I don't umount before I take it out and after I don't umount it: device is busy
<atropu1> How can I use a new floppy after that?
<Elwood_Hawaii> fuser /dev/fd0
<atropu1> tnx
<Elwood_Hawaii> atropu1,  kill the process
<atropu1> what kind of process? ps -e
<Elwood_Hawaii> atropu1,  the process number showed by fuser
<Elwood_Hawaii> fuser  /dev/ttyLT0
<Elwood_Hawaii> /dev/ttyLT0:          3152
<atropu1> the fuser /dev/fd0 doesn't write it the pid
<atropu1> for me
<Elwood_Hawaii> atropu1, try mount whitout args and check what said
<atropu1> with fuser -c /dev/fd0 its ok
<atropu1> tnx
<seek187> Is there a way to get the 'Computer' and 'Home' On the desktop like how it is in horay or whatever its called???
<Treenaks> seek187: hoary
<Treenaks> seek187: and, you can use gconf-editor for that I think
<seek187> hmm ok thanks
<Treenaks> seek187: wait a sec
<seek187> ok
<Treenaks> seek187: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.1393795212/view
<seek187> ah cool thankyou :)
<quazion> i am trying to configure the use of an lpr printer, is lpd the right choice in the new printer menu ?
<Treenaks> Quazion: yes
<b_e_n_z> Quazion: no, use cups
<Treenaks> b_e_n_z: in the cups menu..
<Quazion> hmmm
<Treenaks> b_e_n_z: you can make cups print to lpd printers (and "lpd printer" is the same as an "lpr printer")
<Quazion> if i type in the que name i get * (stars) instead of a name
<b_e_n_z> Quazion: install cups, point your browser to http://localhost:631 to configure your printer
<Quazion> Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu Computer > System configuration > Printing. ;-)
<Treenaks> b_e_n_z: NO
<Treenaks> b_e_n_z: that's disabled
<Treenaks> b_e_n_z: in ubuntu...
<Quazion> hehe ;-)
<Quazion> the page works though
<Treenaks> Quazion: exactly :) and you can choose for an "lpr" or "lpd" printer there, the 2 are the same thing
<Treenaks> Quazion: did you enable a root password then? (if so, why?)
<Quazion> no
<Quazion> i just did a plain install
<Treenaks> Quazion: and the web interface works?.. weird
<Quazion> it says its disabled
<Quazion> but does show the info
<Quazion> Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu Computer > System configuration > Printing.
<Quazion> thats what it says at the top of the screen
<Quazion> i cant change anything tru the web interface
<Treenaks> Quazion: ah ok, that's good..
<Treenaks> Quazion: use the menu :)
<Quazion> i think it is yes
<Quazion> when i print it does nothing
<Quazion> on the cups site it says:
<Quazion>  Printer State: processing, accepting jobs.
<Quazion> "unable to create temporary file: No such file or directory"
<Treenaks> Quazion: hmm.. that's weird..
<Quazion> Device URI: lpd://192.168.1.253/hp
<Treenaks> any cups gurus around?
<Quazion> *grins* :)
<b_e_n_z> Quazion: you have an hp printer?
<Quazion> yes
<b_e_n_z> Quazion: you may want to install hpoj/hpij
<Quazion> a hp psc 2110
<Quazion> but its hooked to a lan print server
<b_e_n_z> Quazion: and the hp foomatic drivers
<pax82> how to run hat program witch i deafult statring after instalation ? (upgrade from interent)
<daniels> pax82: try #redhat
<pax82> I'm asking about ubuntu :>
<thoreauputic> daniels: typos i think
<thoreauputic> maybe language probs as well
<b_e_n_z> i can understand a word he just said
<b_e_n_z> can't
<thoreauputic> pax82: do you mean the program for installing and updating?
<b_e_n_z> he's gone
<Despair> hmm, maybe "How to run that program which I default start after installation? (upgrade from internet)"
<b_e_n_z> probably to #redhat
<thoreauputic> too late :/ he left already
<Quazion> the gnome cups manager is very borked
<daniels> oh, i read 'run hat' as 'red hat'
<b_e_n_z> Quazion: you want http://hpoj.sourceforge.net
<Quazion> i had it working tru a windows smb server which shared the server
<Quazion> but i want to dismantle the windows computer, so i bought a lpr printserver
<b_e_n_z> Quazion: and http://hpinkjet.sf.net
<Quazion> which works from my windows client
<Quazion> my problem is not with the printer driver, cause it works b_e_n_z atleast tru smb printing, just lpr is not working, but thanks anyways :)
<noda> Now that I've got x.org, how can I give my menus drop-shadows?
<b_e_n_z> noda: xcompmgr
<noda> I apt-cache searched for it and found nothing
<fabbione> it's not in the archive yet
<noda> oh :)
<cenerentola> ciao
<noda> That'd explain it :)
<fabbione> it will be within today or tomorrow
<fabbione> ciao
<noda> And when I install it it'll just work?
<b_e_n_z> i think metacity has some support for drop shadow... but i am not 100% sure
<fabbione> noda: yes
<noda> Next: nautilus is taking ages to open folders, and the file load/save dialogs are taking ages to open. Does anyone else have this problem (or a suggestion)?
<noda> A quick test of "gnomevfs-cat" and "gnomevfs-ls" showed that they run quickly.
<jdub> noda: using hoary?
<noda> yup
<jdub> have you upgraded, watched libgamin replace libfam, and not installed gamin?
<noda> Yes, I have probably done exactly that :)
<noda> I didn't realize I had to install a daemon :)
<noda> Thanks :)
<noda> Very fast now :)
<noda> Wow, that's cool. jdub, you rock :)
<jdub> ubuntu-desktop should depend on it
* martink came to that conclusion when he saw his terminal fill up with gamin debug spew while the filechooser slowly came up
<jdub> martink: ;)
<noda> Wow, I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed. Maybe because I switched to totem-xine
<port7> will ubuntu ever do tv adverts?
* noda installs ubuntu-desktop. Thanks :)
<martink> jdub, and I didn't blame the terminal for the delay
<jdub> martink: hahaha
<cenerentola_> ...
<noda> jdub: Thanks for your help. Later :)
<n1teman> hi can anyone give me some info?
<secretaris> I modified the username and password of the only sudoer on the system
<n1teman> i was just wondering if there is an ubuntu distro for powerpc machines - common hardware reference platform?
<secretaris> is there a way out of that?
<robertj> anyone on hoary experiencing problems with burning cds?
<Treenaks> secretaris: uh.. vi did visudo and passwd ?
<robertj> niteman: yes, it's fully supported. Grab the ppc disk
<n1teman> so it should work on my pegasos ppc machine?
<Treenaks> secretaris: boot in recovery mode, and visudo, change the username
<secretaris> ok, thx
<secretaris> bye
<linux_mafia> robertj, problems? specifics?
<robertj> linux: right click and burning an iso causes a crash, cdrecord -scanbus shows nothing
<robertj> xcdroast detects no burner
<seek187> hmm is there a easy way to upgrade gaim
<SmokingFire> robertj: to use cdrecord use cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom
<lupus_> do only not removable IDE support smart?
<linux_mafia> robertj, yes i have nautilus prob, running xcdroast under sudo?
<cenerentola> ive got problems with hoary
<Treenaks> linux_mafia: use gksudo
<cenerentola> ive upgraded to hoary
<linux_mafia> Treenaks, what for?
<Treenaks> linux_mafia: to start X apps
<cenerentola> and now i can use gdm only in 640*480
<Treenaks> linux_mafia: s root
<SmokingFire> robertj: linux2.6 or something doesn't support the scsi burner way of scanbus but using /dev/cdrom works arround this.
<cenerentola> and if i try to install anything it gives an error, in synaptic, for eggdesktopentries.c line 2223
<linux_mafia> Treenaks, oh, no, i was asking robertj if he is using xcdroast with sudo, because of 2.6.8.x cd burning bug/prob
<Treenaks> linux_mafia: oh ah ok
<cenerentola> who can help?
<robertj> I used the disk utility which lists all your disks
<robertj> it showed /dev/hddd to be the rw drive
<robertj> and thats working
<cenerentola> plz help.. ive got an instable connection i dont know for how much time i will be online
* robertj specifies -overburn and tries again
<bezak> backing up mp3's to my ipod bout to do a format, the fear is setting in haha
<bezak> cerentol: shouldve stuck to the stable install hehe
<cenerentola> ... well yes.. but how can i change screen resolution?
<cenerentola> its stuck in 640 even if it doesnt appear in xorg.config
<bezak> cerentol: i'm sorry im no expert with gdm or xfree
<cenerentola> no its xorg... ;)
<jdub> cenerentola: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cenerentola> ive already checked it...
<cenerentola> and it doesnt even appear 640*480
<cenerentola> they are all higher resolutions
<jdub> check the xorg logfiles, it's probably not working
<cenerentola> they're in?
<cenerentola> jdub: whats eggdesktopentries.c related to?
<pao> Hi all! How do I control window placement strategy in metacity?
<jdub> pao: you can't.
<pao> jdub, I was fearing it :-)
* sid77 bye all
<pao> jdub, do you think I can get the same level of gnome integration with icewm?
<jdub> perhaps, see if it supports the freedesktop.org window management standards
<daniels> word up to ewmh
<pao> jdub, thanks...
<cenerentola> jdub: where are xorg logs located?
<pao> daniels, enlightment?
<jdub> cenerentola: /var/logs/
<kensai> so cds are already shipping!
<ghostrifle> hi, could anyone help me with getting sound juicer to encode mp3s ?? the mp3 option is disabled
<kensai> anyone has enabled composite in xorg?
<seek187> what all do I need to install to compile programs
<cenerentola> jdub: youre right (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (module does not exist, 0)
<daniels> cenerentola: you're using the nvidia binary driver
<cenerentola> yes
<cenerentola> i was actually ;)
<daniels> don't do that
<cenerentola> too late...
<daniels> or, if you do that, do it properly
<cenerentola> how?;)
<daniels> don't load the GLcore or dri modules
<cenerentola> daniels: well what do you mean?
<cenerentola> ahh.. and will it get all up working
<cenerentola> ?
<daniels> maybe, I don't know
<daniels> i don't have any nvidia hardware
<thoreauputic> seek187: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc g++ make automake   (that should cover it I think)
<pao> How do I check if my xchat support python?
<ghostrifle> join /#gnome-de
<thoreauputic> pao: it does
<thoreauputic> pao: assuming you are using ubuntu
<pao> thoreauputic, I do :-)
<gen> morning guys
<pao> 'evening gen :-)
<gen> morning for me :)
<gen> 7:30 heh
<pao> 14:30 here... :-)
<gen> europe?
<pao> yep... Italy
<pao> CET :-)
<pao> Central European Time
<gen> nice
<Treenaks> run "TZ=CET date" in a shell :P
<pao> bye all friends... back to work...
<gen> bye
<pao> CIAO!
<LifesizeKenDoll> so how's everyone doing today?
<gen> i'm good, and you?
<cenerentola> daniels: quite the same
<cenerentola> http://www.pastebin.com/118552
<daniels> all I see is the authentication problems
<daniels> which are probably caused by a crackful ~/.Xauthority
<daniels> nothing to do with any actual server problems
<cenerentola> so what should i do?
<cenerentola> daniels: what should i do?
<daniels> which problem are you actually trying to fix?
<cenerentola> im stuck in 640*480
<cenerentola> daniels: and it also complains with a eggdesktopentries.c line 2223
<cenerentola> daniels: it=apt-get
<daniels> cenerentola: yeah, that's not fatal
<cenerentola> thx for the infos...
<cenerentola> daniels: now how can i get over it?
<daniels> dunno
<cenerentola> can you ask in devel?
<cenerentola> i mean over the resolution problem... thats vital
<cenerentola> daniels: the eggdesk.. thing is less important
<daniels> dunno
<daniels> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daniels> delete HorizSync/VertRefresh lines
<cenerentola> in the monitor settings? only that?
<LinuxJones> Good morning everybody :)
<cenerentola> ... ill reboot
<LifesizeKenDoll> rebooting is for losers
<LifesizeKenDoll> LinuxJones: good morning
* LinuxJones notes that there are 300 people in irc, cool :)
<kvm> hi
<kvm> how come the command "init 3" do nothing except freezing my pc?
<kvm> is it something repairable?
<Quazion> fixxed my printing problem :) somehow cups went wild and created a 100 lpd print jobs that hang,so my new settings didnt work until i reboted :)
<daniels> cenerentola: oh well, then no idea, sorry
<cenerentola> daniels: maybe ull like this alittle more http://www.pastebin.com/118558
<daniels> cenerentola: dude
<daniels> (WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 28-33kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.
<daniels> (WW) NVIDIA(0): config file vrefresh range 43-72Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.
<daniels> cenerentola: delete horizsync and vertrefresh from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cenerentola> ive already done it
<cenerentola> ...
<cenerentola> ...
<cenerentola> ...
<cenerentola> sorry
<gwildor_> morning (for me) room
<Quazion> how do i add new fonts ?
<jdub> Quazion: open nautilus, hit ctrl-l, type "fonts:///"
<jdub> Quazion: drag stuff in there
<Quazion> k thanks
<Quazion> wonder why there isnt a link to it somewhere
<jdub> there is, but somewhat hidden :)
<Quazion> seems the fonts are locked
<jdub> it's in computer > desktop preferences > font; then details, then 'go to fonts folder'
<jdub> the fonts listed there already are system fonts
<jdub> if you drag fonts in there, they'll be installed for your user only (in ~/.fonts)
<Quazion> sounds logical
<Quazion> seems to work, although it doesnt show in the fonts folder ;-)
<Keybuk> jdub: yeah, that button should be under "Font Preferences" and not hidden under "Details"
<Quazion> indeed, feels not logical :)
* Quazion hasnt used gnome since version 1.2 or something
<jdub> Keybuk: i've toyed with the idea of that view being the primary font preferences window, with the other bits as a bar at the top or something
* jdub is not a big fan of the current font dialogue
* gen agrees
<edd> does hoary have a newer kernel?
<jdub> only slightly
<jdub> it fixes two configuration changes that crept into warty
<edd> so no good for getting my hands on 2.6.9?
<gholen> How do I install XMMS in ubuntu?
<daniels> edd: mjg59 has a test 2.6.9 kernel with swsusp love, iirc
<daniels> mjg59: OBNOXIOUS HIGHLIGHTING TRIGGER ^^
<Deviled> ghoeln - open the console and type in "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<edd> daniels: oh cool. see, i'm moving my main laptop to ubuntu in a fit of recklessness
<daniels> edd: rad!
<gholen> gonna try it
<Deviled> maybe you should do "sudo apt-get update" first ;)
<Elwood> ubuntu to all
<mjg59> edd: http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/laptops/
<Deviled> el, yeah, i removed my winxp partiotion yesterday ;)
<Elwood> i have just get xorg from hoary but it crashes saying no core device, crash on keyboard...
<edd> mjg59: cool. i'll likely bug you a little :)
<gwildor_> hi guys
<Elwood> EE) No Input driver matching `Keyboard'
<Elwood> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)
<Elwood> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)
<Elwood> (II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
<Elwood> No core keyboard
<Elwood> any idea?
<daniels> nvidia event handler??
<daniels> what did you do to your config file?
<Elwood> daniels,  the config is ok..the same of xfree86
<Elwood> it failed to initialize core  devices
<daniels> where did nvidia event handler come from?
<Elwood> i suppose from my nvdia driver?
<daniels> try changing "keyboard" to "kbd"
<daniels> but I don't know, dude
<LinuxJones> hi gwildor_
<gen> gwil dor as in masters of the universe?
<gen> ahah
<Rene_S> Bleh, its winter .... :(
<LinuxJones> Rene_S, we got out first snow flurries yesterday :(
<gholen> did not work, am i to change anything?
<Elwood> daniels,  ok thnks
<Rene_S> LinuxJones, yeah same here
<bwlang> anybody know how to setup a usb key to be a home dir for the live cd of ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Rene_S, I see your on Rogers you poor soul :D
<Rene_S> LinuxJones, well I am not a big fan of Sympatico
<LinuxJones> Rene_S, Sympatico and Rogers are both garbage :)
<gwildor_> gen, you know it  I HAVE THE POWER
<Rene_S> LinuxJones, I have had rogers for 5 years now, got used to the level of service
<Rene_S> LinuxJones, to lazy to switch
<LinuxJones> Rene_S, heh I am surprised you not still running Microsoft products, J/K 8)
<Rene_S> LinuxJones, Nah, Not even for gaming anymore, dont miss it at all
<gwildor_> linuxjones, just so you know, I am that mirak noob that was here a few weeks ago, the mirak that hangs here now isnt me
<nimc> what do i mount in /dev for firewire ?
<Zindar> you never "mount" anything in /dev... from /dev perhaps.. but never in
<nimc> ok:)
<Deviled> hm, can somebody tell my how i get my AltGR button to work? it doesnt want to do the ..ahh... this thing to go to the home folder.... looks like a lyling s
<Zindar> Deviled: usually it's enought to change from pc104 to pc105 in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<nimc> webpage i'm looking at said /dev/sda2 - but there isn't such a thing hmm
<mjg59> edd: The acpi-support scripts there ought to do suspend/resume on your machine, too
<gholen> How do I install XMMS in ubuntu? did not work whit the atp-get
<Zindar> at least that does it for swedish keyboards
<Zindar> gholen: "sudo apt-get install xmms".. you MIGHT need to enable universe first
<edd> mjg59: cool. i'll report back.
<nimc> Zindar, do u know what i should use instead of /dev/sda2 ?
<Quazion> How do i edit the menu's ?
<Deviled> i'll try.. have a german keyboard
<Zindar> nimc: no, are you sure you're firewire hardware is supported by linux...???
<Zindar> nmic: it may not be
<Zindar> nimc: that's the first thing to find out
<gholen> univere are enabled!
<nimc> Zindar, it's an ipod.... someone said here earlier that it is
<Elwood>  Identifier  "Keyboard1"    Driver      "Keyboard"
<Elwood> it should be keyboard0?
<edd> mjg59: your packages are ok to use with warty?
<nimc> Zindar, sorry, when i plug it in... /dev/sda2 appears
<Zindar> nimc: ahh.. it is... however, the firewire hardware in your computer must be supported as well
<Deviled> Zindar: could you say me where can i find pc104 in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
<Zindar> nimc: alright.. that's good
<Zindar> Deviled:         Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
<LinuxJones> gwildor_, someone stole your nick ?
<Deviled> Zindar: oh..k..found it..but it's already pc105 :/
<Zindar> Deviled: than that's not the problem
<nimc> Zindar, hmm now i get: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Zindar> Deviled: sorry.. can't help you
<mjg59> edd: Should be, yup
<Zindar> nimc: are you running a windows ipod or a mac ipod?
<gwildor_> linuxjones, he registered it, but didn't hang in this room, but he started coming here, and made me change it, pm's all day long
<Zindar> nimc: I think it has to be converted to a windows ipod first...
<Zindar> but I am not sure
<LinuxJones> gwildor_, yikes
<sjoerd> mac ipod should work fine
<jono> hi all
<nimc> Zindar, it's a windows formatted ipod
<Zindar> nimc: I think you need help from someone who has a ipod.. I run iriver since it's better :)
<LinuxJones> hi jono
<jono> anyone use a palm with ubuntu?
<Deviled> ah, ok, i have to press it twise..lol, should tried it out
<gwildor_> LinuxJones, yeah, im not very happy with him
<jono> I dont know which port is used in /dev - there is no /dev/pilot
<nimc> i'll look at the websites in a little more detail.... if i don't get it i'll try to ask here some more...
<Zindar> jono: probably a /dev/ttySx
<Rene_S> /dev/co-pilot ?   hehe
<Zindar> where x is a number
<jono> it is a USB device though
<Zindar> ahh
<Zindar> than I have no idea
<Treenaks> /dev/ttyUSBx ?
<Treenaks> look in dmesg..
<jono> there are no ttyUSB entries
* gwildor_ says "smoke break"
<jono> it doesnt say anything in /var/log/messages when I plug it in
<Treenaks> jono: and in kern.log?
<thoreauputic> ls /dev | grep -i usb  ?
<britt_> hey
<britt_> Got a question for you all
<BrittMan914> hello
<BrittMan914> can anybody help me
<BrittMan914> ?
<Zindar> BrittMan914: just ask
<BrittMan914> alrigth
<BrittMan914> anybody experience lockups in OpenOffice.Org when opening up multiple documents
<BrittMan914> sorry
<BrittMan914> i didnt know anybody was in here
<deFrysk> 303 in here
<gholen> okej, so now I've got the xmms and the plugin for greamer to play MP3's, but I can't install it, how do i du?
<Quazion> more questions: i mounted an ftp server, how can other applications use that connection ?
<Zindar> BrittMan914: nope.. never happened for me
<BrittMan914> ok
<BrittMan914> :0
<BrittMan914> :)
<Zindar> gholen: what do you mean "can't install"
<BrittMan914> anybody know of a RealVNC client that is easy to install
<gwildor_> gholen, where did you get it?, apt or synaptic should have installed them
<deFrysk> gholen, just install the metapackage gstreamer-plugins to ge all plugins for gstreamer
<wasabi> Where about is mplayer?
<Zindar> BrittMan914: application -> internet -> terminal server client works for me with vnc
<BrittMan914> cool
<BrittMan914> let me try
<deFrysk> gholen, meaning sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
<gwildor_> wasabi, marrilat, or ?multiverse?, if its universe ill get flamed
<wasabi> what's the source for marrilat?
<gholen> gnna try agian
<gwildor_> wasabi, check "restrictedformats" on the wiki
<gwildor_> if ogra|bot was here, he'd post the link
<BrittMan914> alrigth
<BrittMan914> tried that
<BrittMan914> and i get a error
<BrittMan914> libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 cannot be found
<BrittMan914> what is that
<BrittMan914> can i apt-get install those
<BrittMan914> as a generic thing like libstdc?
<gwildor_> BrittMan914, search in synaptic for it
<BrittMan914> ok
<BrittMan914> i think i did and i went down the list and installed all of them
* gwildor_ shrugs
<BrittMan914> probly a bad thing
<BrittMan914> hey how do you do that
<gwildor_> "/me shrugs"
<BrittMan914> cool
<BrittMan914> :)
<BrittMan914> thanks
<gwildor_> :)
<gholen> It gets the list, but then it complains abuot me not being ROOT, but I am
<gwildor_> gholen, ??, when?
<gwildor_> in synaptic?
<gholen> no, in comandmode
<gwildor_> didja sudo?
<gholen> is say's like this..
<gholen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gwildor_> gholen, above me, sorry
<Treenaks> gholen: well, maybe another process is using it (another apt/dpkg/synaptic running)
<gholen> In yej i did suso
<gwildor_> gholen, ogh yeah, is synaptic open anywhere?
<gwildor_> treenaks, thnx
<gholen> no, not in this time
<Treenaks> gholen: really sure?
<gwildor_> gholen, something has to be, what do you have open, check all desktops
<thoreauputic> maybe another terminal
<gholen> shall i reeboot my laptop and try again, yes, i'm positive..
<gwildor_> thoreauputic, would another terminal open cause that?, I mean if was in the process of installing, sure, but I would think just sitting there
<gwildor_> wouldnt*
<gholen> okej, now, I'll start the synaptic
<gwildor_> gholen, what do you have running?
<thoreauputic> gwildor_: just wondering if the dir might be open somewhere else
<gwildor_> thoreauputic, kk, I wasn't saying you were wrong, I was checking for myself, so I know
<thoreauputic> gwildor_: in itself, of course, a terminal open is not important :)
<gwildor_> thoreauputic, thnx :)
<EfaistOs> hi
<gwildor_> hi hi
<LinuxJones> EfaistOs, hiya
<EfaistOs> for the security updates it's ubuntu or debian who take care of this  ?
<Matthew_I> so ubuntu is basically debian, but targeted for the desktop
<gwildor_> I guess , in a way, kinda, sorta
<gholen> now, I've reloaded the synaptic, and a bunch of uppgrades is shown
<LinuxJones> EfaistOs, the Ubuntu devs will compile the updates against Warty and make them available to us, so Ubuntu I would guess.
<Matthew_I> so basically you guys grab debian unstable, then fix it for distribution, add your utils and call it gravy
<gwildor_> gholen, do em
<Treenaks> Matthew_I: basically
<jdub> Matthew_I: ubuntu isn't desktop specific, we just happen to have a really kickarse desktop :)
<Matthew_I> has there been any effort to become an official part of the debian project?
<Matthew_I> or is that not really of intrest?
<jdub> there's not really any scope for it
<dopey> i dont see how a project like ubuntu could become 'an official part' of debian
<Matthew_I> one reason I am asking so many quesitons is because I currently use debian unstable for my desktop (I am thinking about switching to ubuntu)
<fords> i really hate to ask this on such short notice, but i've got less than two days to figure ubuntu out before i give this system back to my sister and she moves away.  how do i install the kernel sources for the version i've got running (2.6.8.1-3-386)
<EfaistOs> LinuxJones, and are ubuntu updates available quickly ?
<gwildor_> Matthew_I, DO IT
<Matthew_I> I have a seperate home partition so switching should not be too difficult...
<Matthew_I> I have for a while now thought that something like this should be made, because debian releases way to slow
<gwildor_> Matthew_I, I bielive you can just UPGRADE to ubuntu, but don't ask me how
<LinuxJones> EfaistOs, you would have to ask the dev's about how quicky the Security Updates get released.
* Zindar just uppgraded one of his servers som debian to ubuntu last weekend...
<Matthew_I> I think they should have a server branch, a base branch, and a desktop branch all releasing seperatly...
<netmonk> hello! what file must i modify in order to have a daemon start every time I start the computer? i tryed to find rc.local but I was not able. any ideas?
<Matthew_I> so for extra packages not in ubuntu do I just pull those from debian?
<Zindar> was fairly easy..
<dopey> fords: apt-get kernel-source-2.6.8
<gholen> thats just it, I cant, it shoows a huge amount of errors
<Nafallo> netmonk: update-rc.d
<dopey> fords: s/apt-get /apt-get install /
<gwildor_> Matthew_I, you could, but ubuntu does not recommend or support it
<Matthew_I> so where do I get stuff that I might need like mysql or something?
<EfaistOs> LinuxJones, in comparaison to debian ... no idea ? when are the devs available here ?
<gwildor_> gholen, what are the errors, maybe turn off the cd source
<LinuxJones> EfaistOs, there are dev's here right now
<Matthew_I> gwildor_: are the packages that heavily modified?
<fords> dopey: couldn't find package kernel-source-2.6.8
<gwildor_> Matthew_I, I have no idea
<Nafallo> fords: linux-source-2.6.8
<fords> dopey: and i figured the 'install' was implied.  i'm not completely stupid, just uneducated.  ;)
<EfaistOs> LinuxJones, who ?
<LinuxJones> EfaistOs, jdub
<dopey> fords: check in synaptec for packages with a similar name, unfortunately i dont have an ubuntu machine accessable at present
<Matthew_I> gwildor_: ubuntu must have a stragety for packages that are not there?
<EfaistOs> jdub, present ?
<fords> dopey, Nafallo, thanks.  i'll do that.
<Zindar> linux-source-2.6.8.1
<LinuxJones> EfaistOs, I don't know if he's on that team or not though
<Nafallo> :-)
<dopey> fords: apt-cache search ^kernel-source   (of course, i'm guessing..)
<Despair> fords: `apt-cache search kernel-source` might be handy too
<Matthew_I> so how do you pronounce ubuntu?  is it like ooo-boon-too?
<Treenaks> I think so.. jdub?
<thoreauputic> fords: try apt-cache search linux-source
<gholen> cd suorce is of
<gwildor_> Matthew_I, goona have to talk with a dev about it, im a noob,
<Matthew_I> or ooo BOON too?
<Nafallo> dopey: in ubuntu it's s/kernel/linux/g :-)
<Matthew_I> gwildor_: oh... I figured as much...
<MasterYoda> gwildor_: not a prob though
<gwildor_> MasterYoda, thnx :)
<fords> thoreauputic: already on it with synaptic.  give me a moment (trying to get this conexant winmodem working, but it required a kernel source tree to be present)
<dopey> fords: no offense intended, just lowest-common-denominator
<fords> give me a couple of minutes...
* MasterYoda is Matthew_I
<dopey> Nafallo: danke, i'll keep it in mind
<lemsx1> Nafallo, in ubunto is linux!? nice! ... i like that
<thoreauputic> fords: ah - catch 22
<jdub> Matthew_I: yeah
<lemsx1> Nafallo, ubuntu of course :-)
* sid77 hi
<jdub> Matthew_I: ooh-ooh-ooh! ubuntu! :)
<Nafallo> the correct way to pronounce ubuntu is written on the homepage somewhere.
<MasterYoda> jdub: huh?
<Nafallo> dopey: :-)
<MasterYoda> jdub: so it's ooh-ooh-ooh? or are you just rhyming?
<gwildor_> masteryoda, jdub is a dev, ask him your question about debian
<netmonk> 10x Nafallo
<jdub> MasterYoda: that's what the vowels sound like.
<fords> thoreauputic: perhaps.  i'm kind of hoping not.  but then again... i've gotta try before i ask.  and i wouldn't ask (instead resorting to google for such information) but i have no prior ubuntu experience.  i have only a couple of days to get it up and running before she moves out.
<MasterYoda> jdub: when I need packages not in ubuntu do I just install them from debian?
<lemsx1> jdub, maybe somebody should make a .ogg for it :-)
<Nafallo> netmonk: np :-)
<dopey> jdub: what timezone are you in at the moment? :)
<fords> ...after which point, i think i'm going to install it on my own laptop.  it kicks ass.
<jdub> MasterYoda: no!
<BrittMan914> how do you say ubuntu
<MasterYoda> jdub: so it's like oooh-booh-tooh?
<MasterYoda> jdub: where do I get them?
<jdub> MasterYoda: you can install almost all the debian packages from universe or multiverse
<BrittMan914> oh
<gholen> error | libid3tag0 but it is not installable
<jdub> MasterYoda: yes (pronounciation)
<BrittMan914> ubuntu rocks
<MasterYoda> jdub: is that like a copy of the debian repo?
<BrittMan914> I love it
<lemsx1> BrittMan914, ;-) that seems to be the trend
<jdub> dopey: none, i'm having a lot of trouble sleeping in one session atm.
<jdub> MasterYoda: no, it's fully rebuilt for ubuntu
<MasterYoda> jdub: so this is a repo of debian packages tailored for ubuntu
<MasterYoda> jdub: so are all of debian's packages in there?
<Nafallo> from the FAQ, question 7.
<Nafallo> Ubuntu, an African word from Zulu and Xhosa, is pronounced "oo-BOON-too".
<jdub> MasterYoda: main is tailored for ubuntu, universe and multiverse are built against ubuntu (and sometimes patched/updated for fixes)
<jdub> MasterYoda: as much as will build -> there's lots of stuff about this on the website, btw
<MasterYoda> jdub: is it just another apt source in practice, but you guys call it the multiverse?
<lemsx1> bbl
<gwildor_> MasterYoda, there is main, universe, and multiverse
<netmonk> Nafallo: /usr/sbin/update-rc.d or /usr/share/sysvint/update-rc.d, and how?
<jdub> MasterYoda: it's the multiverse component
<MasterYoda> jdub: yeah I have seen the site, I mentions this stuff but no specfics on exactly what it is
<MasterYoda> jdub: so it's an apt source right?
<Nafallo> netmonk: sudo update-rc.d
<Nafallo> netmonk: it will print incstructions :-)
<Nafallo> s/c//
<jdub> MasterYoda: it's a component. like main, contrib and non-free in debian, we have main, restricted, universe and multiverse.
<netmonk> Nafallo, 10x again ;)
<Nafallo> :-)
<LinuxJones> netmonk, here's a decent tutorial >> http://www.debianhelp.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3306
<MasterYoda> jdub: so like deb http://http.us.ubuntulinux.org/ warty main restricted univers multiverse...
<MasterYoda> jdub: something like that?
<jdub> MasterYoda: look at your sources.list, dude!
<MasterYoda> jdub: I use debian dude..
<wm_eddie> yay firefoxs 1.0
<netmonk> 10x LinuxJones
<Despair> wm_eddie: boo.
<Nafallo> jdub: hi there :-). you might now how much info we want on those HardwareSupport wikipages?
<Nafallo> jdub: just rare things or the obvious to?
<MasterYoda> jdub: I understand ubuntu contributes fixes back to the debian project, are there steps being taken to keep collobration between the projects high?
<thoreauputic> MasterYoda: lots of info on the website - just go do some searching and you will find...
<MasterYoda> thoreauputic: I have read lots of stuff on the website, now I am asking you guys about stuff I found slightly less clear
<jdub> Nafallo: dunno :)
<thoreauputic> MasterYoda: OK - I meant the sources are listed in various places on the site
<Nafallo> jdub: well, then I add all my hardware later ;-)
<Nafallo> jdub: and sees what happens :-P.
<MasterYoda> thoreauputic: ahh ok
<jdub> MasterYoda: we're a branch of sid, and we send fixes back - that's pretty close collaboration.
<MasterYoda> jdub: sounds good
<MasterYoda> so can one switch from debian to ubuntu without a reinstall?
<gholen> okej, now, I'll start the synaptic
<Nafallo> MasterYoda: I've done it ;-)
<Treenaks> MasterYoda: in theory: yes, but it's not recommended or supported
<MasterYoda> Nafallo: how is it done?
<gholen> Hey!
<jdub> MasterYoda: not recommended.
<Elwood> MasterYoda,  change sources.list
<mxpxpod> are there any plans to do a powerpc live cd?
<Nafallo> MasterYoda: sed sources.list and manually fix every package installed in aptitude. that's how I do it anyway :-)
<MasterYoda> Elwood: and that's it?  is there any special apt_preferences stuff I have to add so apt chooses packages from ubuntu?
* sid77 hope so
<jdub> mxpxpod: not strong plans, but if you want to help out...
<thoreauputic> MasterYoda: I can dcc you a default sources.list if you are interested - got it from someone I was helping the other day
<mxpxpod> jdub: if I had more time, I would
<gholen> I have to ask, is there anyone in here that kan talk and write in swedish
<mxpxpod> jdub: or if I was hired by canonical......
<MasterYoda> thoreauputic: that's ok, im not going to try it right now, I will set up a fresh system first to play around with it before I try to convert
<Nafallo> gholen: if you haden't left I would have told you ;-).
<wm_eddie> so is firefox 1.0 going in to 4.10?
<Nafallo> gholen: *nickar* == *nods*
<MasterYoda> hey why did ubuntu start a 4 for it's version numbers?
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: no
<Nafallo> wm_eddie: probably not :-)
<Mithrandir> MasterYoda: 4.10 == 2004-10, year-month.
<gholen> Nafallo : bra, jag har trubbel som fan
<wm_eddie> aww
<Nafallo> MasterYoda: answer is on the FAQ :-P
<Nafallo> gholen: /msg
<wm_eddie> I'm going to have to upgrade manually. if I want the new industrial theme...
<MasterYoda> how do you all abbreviate ubuntu?
<gwildor_> ubuntu
<wm_eddie> and the one that I have is seriously broken when it comes to downloading or playing some file types.
<gwildor_> ubntu
<wm_eddie> ubuntu...
* wm_eddie doesn't abbreviate much.
<jdub> MasterYoda: six letters is not a stretch for most of us... :-)
<MasterYoda> no ub or anything? no ubt  or ubo or anything...
<gwildor_> hahaha
<wm_eddie> Ubuntu is relatively sort when compared to Fedora Core #
<MasterYoda> it's just not a conventional name, I will have to get used to typing it... ubuntu... ubuntu....
<MasterYoda> FC2
<MasterYoda> but yeah other than that ubuntu owns fedora...
<LinuxJones> MasterYoda, have you tried FC3 ?
<MasterYoda> LinuxJones: no not really
<MasterYoda> LinuxJones: never installed it, we have some customers using it though
<wm_eddie> It's not so much that it owns fedora as it's a different approach to a distro.  And I like it.
<LinuxJones> MasterYoda, it's getting fairly good review
<LinuxJones> MasterYoda, I jsut find it very bogged down on the desktop
<MasterYoda> LinuxJones: yeah, im sure it is... only cause peeps like to compare it to redhat, which it owns
<MasterYoda> LinuxJones: if you ask me (most people don't) apt is much better than yum and debian is much eaiser to maintain than fedora
<jdub> FC3 is pretty rad.
<LinuxJones> MasterYoda, I have always despised rpm's even if you can use apt or yum with them :D
<joolz> MasterYoda: in my experience FC2 with apt (NOT yum) was good
* joolz switched to U because FC is large / slow
<wm_eddie> I don't know U just isn't enough.
<rom1> [help]  I'm stuck trying to install the new pwc module under ubuntu. Anyone has a clue?
<wm_eddie> maybe Ubntu...
<LinuxJones> It would be nice to have the redhat-config-tools ported to Debian/Ubuntu though :)
<Despair> "Sit, Ubu, sit!"
<joolz> wm_eddie: BNT :)
<MasterYoda> joolz: I never switched to FC because being a debian user I did not feel the need...
<sid77> cristian, great machine name ;)
<wm_eddie> joolz: you need at least one u in there.
<joolz> MasterYoda: neither did I, it was the other way round :)
<rom1> When I try to compile the module, it displays /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build: no such file or directory
<cristian> sid77, thanks ;)
<MasterYoda> joolz: so why do you use ubu then?
<joolz> partly curiosiry, partly because I run debian (stable) on servers and want some more uniformity and partly because FC was very big and very slow
<wm_eddie> Man I need to do a dist-upgrade on my server but I'm afraid.
<MasterYoda> joolz: so do you like ubu better then FC?
<Unfun> wm_eddie never be afraid?
<wm_eddie> since it's a UML server, and I can't mess too much with kernel...
<joolz> MasterYoda: so far, yes. There are some glitches (no mplayer, rhythmbox not supporting wavs). A bit immature, but i like it
<edd> mjg59: so S3 works nice with that kernel. is there anything i need to do specially to get swusp functioning?
<joolz> and i feel confident that these glitches will be solved fast
<MasterYoda> joolz: rhythmbox does not do wavs?  Guess I never tried to play any...
<MasterYoda> joolz: maybe you don't have the right gstreamer plugin installed
<Elwood> how was to put a package in hold?
<MasterYoda> joolz: so why not debian then?
<wm_eddie> The only problems I'm having with ubuntu is firefox.
<mjg59> edd: You need to add a resume line to your kernel command line options
<mjg59> After that, just hitting the power button should suspend
<wm_eddie> and no mplayer, but I don't use it too much (only where there's something totem can't play.)
<joolz> MasterYoda: on the desktop i want new features more then stability
<MasterYoda> joolz: you ever tried debian unstable?
<wm_eddie> joolz: Then you want Debian unstable.
<MasterYoda> joolz: it's not as unstable as it sounds...
<edd> mjg59: ok, done that but no luck. i'll look harder..
<joolz> MasterYoda: I know, but is it a better choice than BNT? :)
<wm_eddie> MasterYoda: I actually add debian unstable to my apt repositry temporarily for some things (Like Alexandria)
<MasterYoda> joolz: in fact as you know its where ubu came from, but I see where you are coming from though
<joolz> MasterYoda: good. And I see where i'm going to... Home :-) (5 o clock here)
<joolz> cu guys later
<Deviled> cu..
<gwildor_> joolz, lucky you, ive still got 6 hours
<wm_eddie> I have two tests today!
<gwildor_> yay
<wm_eddie> Well one and a half.  CS tests are a joke.
<Deviled> lol
<wm_eddie> I'm serious.  It's all pretty much, "play compiler"
<Deviled> gl then ;)
<wm_eddie> I'll need it for the discrete math test...
<gruberman> Oh god I hate my router :/
<Deviled> but i'm happy to write math tomorrow :D
<wm_eddie> If it wasn't for Ubuntu I'd be using Novell linux right now.
<rom1> [help]  Anyone can tell me how to get the /build directory and contents in the /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/ dir ? thx!
<rom1> I need to build a module
<gwildor_> wm_eddie, how is that novell stuff?
<wm_eddie> It's pretty much ximian desktop.  on SuSe.
<fords> thanks all
<fords> it's not working, but i've got some direction now.  i'll be  back some day...
<edd> mjg59: your kernel doesn't want to play well with vga16fb in the initrd (the 2.6.8.1 did) any ideas?
<edd> mjg59: i also get a slew of "ERROR: removing 'module': Device or resource busy" at the beginning of the boot
<rom1> [help]  Using synaptic I only see kernel-headers up to 2.6.7. My kernel 2.6.8 Any ideas?
<Deviled> argh, why does skype use the qt lib :/
<wm_eddie> Deviled: Perhaps it uses it for Windows?
<edd> mjg59: modprobing fbcon fixes the console issue, tho i don't know why it differs between yr kernel and the previous one
<Deviled> no, there's a linux version, and this one uses qt
<mjg59> edd: Hrm. Afraid not - maybe it just insmods it?
<mjg59> Yeah, the rmmod stuff is because you can't unload IDE modules in 2.6.9
<wm_eddie> Deviled: yeah, but Maybe they like the overpriced cross-platfromness of Qt that way they only have to use one GUI.
<gwildor_> they coulda used gtk
<wm_eddie> gwildor_: I'm not sure but I think Qt has better win32 support (since it's more like win32)
<gwildor_> oh
<gwildor_> ok then
<pisuke> I don't know why scribus was running superb in slackware and in ubutun stinks.
<Deviled> more like win32? do you've user skype on win32 sys? this gui is confusing
<Deviled> *used
<wm_eddie> I've never used skype.
<wm_eddie> or windows much.
<gwildor_> skype=voip?
<Deviled> yeah
<gwildor_> never used windows much?, how old are you?
<georgia> lo
<Deviled> lol
<andril> hello all -again
<wm_eddie> Well I used to use Windows, but I don't use it much anymore.
<gwildor_> kk
<gwildor_> makes mor sence now
<wm_eddie> like maybe once every couple of months to keep it up to date with Windows Update...
<gwildor_> dual boot?
<wm_eddie> Yeah, I have a 20 gig partition on my second hard drive with XP on it.
<gwildor_> I teach a class on cumputer upgrade and maintenance based on windows, so I have to keep up with it
<wm_eddie> I like OS X a little better than Windows though :)
<gwildor_> well, DUH!
<Nafallo> *s*
<wm_eddie> But after all is said and done, OS X is just a pretty half-assed Unix with a very polished desktop.
<gwildor_> wm_eddie, I don't use the *nix part, as a desktop it is WODERFUL, well I didn't use the *nix part, havent used osX in some years (2 I think)
<gwildor_> <-----osX beta tester
<rom1> Need help installing latest kernel headers(2.6.8) Anyone knows how to do it?
<wm_eddie> rom1: have you tried just installing the 2.6.7 headers?
<wm_eddie> gwildor_: I didn't like 10.2's that much.
<gwildor_> what are kernal headers, what do they do/for, short answer
<wm_eddie> gwildor_: They are like kernel-dev (like libgtk2-dev)
<rom1> gwildor: Used to compile modules among other uses
<gwildor_> wm_eddie, it happens, apple cant be perfect all the time
<gwildor_> so a noob need not be concerned with kernal headers
<rom1> gwildor > I'm trying to build a module from source.
<edd> mjg59: swsusp appears to try and come out of suspend as soon as it's gone in, i get eth1: coming out of suspend... and then it stops. i can still view other VTs buutb aside from that the system seems hung
<wm_eddie> gwildor_: Only if you want to build a module from source.
<wm_eddie> gwildor_: I hope Ubuntu 5.03 comes with beagle :D
<gwildor_> wm_eddie, beagle?
<wm_eddie> then it'd be right up there with OS X tiger in terms of features.
<gwildor_> wm_eddie, beagle?
<wm_eddie> gwildor_: beagle is a search program, like OS X tiger's spotlight (and was made before)
<wm_eddie> Miguel de Icaza made a presentation of Beagle about 4 hours before Steve Jobs presented Spotlight :p
<gwildor_> wm_eddie, oh, kk, I remember when osX still used a re-vamped sherlock for searching
<BrittMan914> I have a question
<BrittMan914> which console command do i use to force a certain link speed
<jdub> wm_eddie: nat friedman did, six hours.
<mjg59> edd: Hrm.
<Deviled> lol wm_eddie :D
<BrittMan914> example 100BaseT-HD
<mjg59> edd: How are you calling it?
<wm_eddie> jdub: I have a bad memory...
<edd> mjg59: echo disk >/sys/power/state
<BrittMan914> I am trying to play a shoutcast stream
<rom1> xmms
<mjg59> edd: Is there a /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh script?
<BrittMan914> and XMMS keeps on skipping
<gwildor_> bad buffer, or systems too busy
<rom1> BrittMan914 tweak the buffer size
<edd> mjg59: hmm, i have warty's acpi-support for some reason, let me install yours
<Elwood> uh and where is transset pack fro ubuntu?
<BrittMan914> i have
<BrittMan914> how far should i take it
<BrittMan914> i had 2048
<BrittMan914> and it took forever to cache
<BrittMan914> and i tried 512
<BrittMan914> I dont remember what was goign on
<BrittMan914> but i think it did work
<BrittMan914> esp. on the office windows box
<Matthew_I> BrittMan914: you have enough bandwith for that?
<edd> mjg59: ah, it complains that you're overwrting files also in acpid. i'll force your acpi-support in
<mjg59> edd: Ah, right - that would explain it
<BrittMan914> i'm on a college lan network
<BrittMan914> and It even messed up with a 48k stream
<BrittMan914> i'm trying 24k
<BrittMan914> mono
<BrittMan914> still alot of skippage
<rom1> Can you tell whether it skips because of buffering?
<gwildor_> is your system busy???, what else you got running?
<oddabe19> What package holds gnome-panel-screenshot?
<edd> mjg59: however... even with your stuff it still attempts resume rightgh away with that eth1 message. i'll try rmmod ipw2100 next...
<Matthew_I> oddabe19: gnome-applets?
<oddabe19> Matthew_I, no
<oddabe19> it doesn't
<Matthew_I> oddabe19: does ubu have a package search engine like packages.debian.org?
<oddabe19> not that i know of
<oddabe19> it broke yesterday when Hoary upgraded gnome-panel now, screenshots just don't exist
<warty> server carme-irc.hispano.org
<oddabe19> i don't know... anyway, i have to get into the shower before my class
<warty> i dont speak english well but i need help
<warty> i dont know how to install gnoppix 2.8 in hard drive
<warty> can you help me
<mjg59> edd: It ought to be rmmodding ipw2100 automatically, which is why I'm confused
<oddabe19> warty, wrong channel you want #gnoppix
<MFen> anybody do any high availability stuff?
<mjg59> edd: You're running the hibernate.sh script?
<MFen> i'm looking into buying some shared storage (e.g. fddi or scsi or something) that i can hook up to a couple of ubuntu boxes running heartbeat
<MFen> anyone done something like this?
<edd> mjg59: yeah, using your script linked to the power button. i just rmmod ipw2100 and it worked when i did things manually. i'll try calling hibernate.sh again...
<warty> but ubuntu is not gnoppix
<cg_all> hey does any one know if my nvidia 5900xt is compitable with ubuntu
<Quazion> ubuntu supports ftpfs ?
<warty> ?
<Quazion> i want to mount a ftp server in the filesystem :)
<LinuxJones> cg_all, yes
<Quazion> trying ti use gnome-vfs atm, but it doesnt let me edit the files on remote server :)
<cg_all> because i couldn't get to to work under redhat 9.0 or knoppix live cd
<LinuxJones> cg_all, there is a pre-compiled nvidia driver available for download >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<Matthew_I> does ubu have a graphical splash?  I see some stuff about usplash on the wiki?  I was wondering if this was plans for horry or in warty as well?
<edd> mjg59: running prepare.sh on its own does not remove ipw2100 here...
<mjg59> edd: Hrm.
<gwildor_> Matthew_I, you can search from synaptic, if that's what you were asking
<mjg59> edd: Can you set -x it and see what it does?
<Matthew_I> gwildor_: inother words no
<crimsun> Matthew_I: usplash is being worked on for Hoary
<edd> mjg59: PCINETWORK seems to be empty
<Matthew_I> crimsun: who would I contact to collaborate with on that?
<mjg59> edd: Ah, ok. Can you do lspci -n and /msg me the output ?
<Matthew_I> crimsun: you ubu peeps are doing everything I ever wanted to do with debian
<Deviled> hm, can someone tell me how to update the firefox to 1.0 final, without apt-get? 'cause there's only 1.0 rc1
<gwildor_> deviled, firefox has a graphical installer
<tim1> but that breaks package management ...
<Deviled> hm..:/
* deFrysk downloaded the tgz , unpacked it and putted it in /usr/local
<tim1> i also wait for a .deb
<deFrysk> made a launcher and added the symlinks for java and flash
<deFrysk> and have it running next to the hoary one
<netmonk> hey, does anyone have an idea if firfox will be updated through Synaptic or I have to install it manualy?
<Unfun> for some reason my synaptic and pkg-get sources don't show a lot of packages
<Unfun> how can i tell if i have the latest?
<deFrysk> netmonk, it wil be probably updated
<deFrysk> in hoary tht is
<netmonk> how do i know if that includes me ;)
<gwildor_>  say just wait, should be in hoary soon
<deFrysk> as soon as it is in hoary you will here some cheering here netmonk
<tim1> ok, just installed xorg ...
<tim1> let's restart x
<tim1> wish me luck ;)
<deFrysk> hear
<gwildor_> tim1, good luck
<Deviled> gl ;)
<netmonk> what do you call hoary?
<mindjiver> is there a rescue-mode for the ubuntu install-cd? so I could boot a system whose bootloader wont work?
<gwildor_> hoary
<Deviled> hoary - next release of ubuntu
<gwildor_> unstable?
<gwildor_> testing?
<gwildor_> idkk
<deFrysk> gwildor_, untill release yes
<Deviled> will be stable when its done ;)
<gwildor_> oh, I was responding to netmonk, sorry
<netmonk> aha
<netmonk> ok
<netmonk> 10x :)
<gwildor_> :)_
<gwildor_> is there a download accelerating program that is apt-getable?
<gilligan_> hi
<gwildor_> or atleast a .deb
<stratus> gwildor_, are you using 'universe' ? if yes, you can try 'prozilla'
<gwildor_> stratus, thnx, prozilla it is
<Deviled> whats prozilla?
<gilligan_> could someone tell me how to enable root / set root pw ?
<stratus> gwildor_, oh no go with prozgui!
<stratus> Deviled, you can say that it's a 'download accelerator' :)
<gwildor_> stratus, will I need both, or just prozgui?
<stratus> Deviled, it isn't on ubuntu 'main' or 'restricted', just 'universe'.
<stratus> gwildor_, just prozgui.
<gwildor_> stratus, kk, thnx
<stratus> gwildor_, np you're welcome.
<Deviled> i didnt ask where it is, i only wanted to know what it is :P
<Deviled> but thx :D
<stratus> Deviled, hmm but it's good to say that it isn't officialy supported by ubuntu!
<Deviled> stratus, should i tell you first, i dont install everything which i ask what it is :P
<stratus> Deviled, hah yes. :)
<Deviled> but the annoying thing is, my onboard soundcard doenst want to work with ubuntu..was the same on fc2 :/ *has now a pci soundcard*
<RuffianSoldier> neat
<RuffianSoldier> its bob2
<gwildor_> where is bob2?
<daniels> gwildor_: it's 4:05am on the east coast of australia.
* dieman waits for his mirror to catch up
<dieman> daniels: your x.org upload took a ton of time to sync
<dieman> damn you!
<Deviled> omfg! it's 6:05pm here, in germany :P
<dieman> and its 11:05 am here.
<gwildor_> its 12:06 here in eastern USA
<dieman> 11:06 now...
<gwildor_> 12:06 noon time
<dieman> daniels: you ever sleep?
<thoreauputic> Deviled: the world has this funny habit of rotating ...
<dieman> lunch time!
<atropus> and in Budapest 18:07pm
<daniels> dieman: dude, it's 6pm in europe :)
<Deviled> thore*, yeah, sure, :/
<dieman> daniels: oh, right.
<Deviled> not everywhere :P
<susanne> Hi all
<Deviled> hi
<crimsun> hi.
<susanne> Does sb. know the differnce between /etc/modutils and /etc/modprobe.d????
<susanne> I want to add some module options and aliases for my soundcare
<webmaven_> Has anyone here had success setting up Evolution to talk to Exhange?
<susanne> Please tell me, where would a put some soundcard aliases and options? in a file under /etc/modutils or /etc/modprobe.d?
<wm_eddie> susanne: I think you want to put it in /etc/modutils/alsa-base
<kent> can some one tell me if pppoe is in universe? I need to tell my brother where he can download it, he needs it to configure his usb-modem i think..  He has no internet connection right now, so he has to download it at a friend..
<nimc> did ubuntu came with a program to create and burn cds? where is it?
<webmaven_> nimc, it's nautilus.
<wm_eddie> kent: It's not only in universe.
<atropus> nautilus can burn cd
<wm_eddie> it's in main as well I think
<wm_eddie> pppoeconf is the package.
<nimc> how? (not .iso file)
<Quazion> you want to burn an iso or not ?
<wm_eddie> nimc: In a nautilus window go to Places > CD Creator
<nimc> select files to put in the cd and burn it
<kent> wm_eddie, but my brother was going to install eciadsl-usermode, and it said he needs pppoe. The eciadsl-usermode is from debian, so could he use dpkg force then?
<nimc> wm_eddie, thanks
<thoreauputic> kent: he would need dependencies as well
<webmaven_> nimc, go to a nautilus window, copy the files you want to burn, go to Places > CD Creatro, paste the files, then go to Files > Write to disk
<nimc> thanks
<atropus> can i burn multisession disk too?
<thoreauputic> kent: apt-cache depends pppoeconf
<wm_eddie> kent: pppoe is in Universe too.
<kent> thoreauputic, but pppoeconf does not come with a pppoe binary? When i run dpkg -L pppoeconf i only see the conf binary and some other stuff, no pppoe binary :(
<wm_eddie> kent: Or he could just add the debian repository to his sources.list temporarily.
<Unfun> what source list should i be using for the latest packages?
<wm_eddie> Unfun: latest of the latest, the 5.03 branch?
<wm_eddie> I forget the names.
<Deviled> hoary
<thoreauputic> kent: if you run apt-cache depends pppoeconf you will see pppoe
<thoreauputic> seems pppoeconf pulls in that dependency
<jono> hi all
<thoreauputic> hi jono
<hsidhu> what do i need to configure to connect other "X" programs on my local server?
<jono> heya thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<rcaskey> is anyone else wishing for a install rootpass=blah runsshd format=freespace options?
<Unfun> Package winbind is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Unfun> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Unfun> is only available from another source
<Unfun> anyone have winbind in their source lists?
<hsidhu> on a default ubuntu install xhost + should allow any foreign host/application to connect to my xserver right?
<rcaskey> hsidhu: i think there is a gconf variable now
<rcaskey> I think gdm plays some roll in that behavior these days
<hsidhu> ohh ok
<wasabi_> there a way to make synaptic show you the changelog differences like in debian?
<thoreauputic> yeah there's a tcp no-listen in gdm's config file I think
<Astharot> hi, i did a dist-upgrade in hoary and it installed x.org
<jdub> wasabi_: apt-get install apt-listchanges
<wasabi_> doh.
<Astharot> now, how can i switch from xfree to x.org ?
<wasabi_> haha last time I installed that was 2 years ago. i'd totally forgotten.
<crimsun> apt-listchanges is a lifesaver
<Astharot> canyou please answer me ? :P
<thoreauputic> Astharot: /etc/init.d/gdm restart I think
<seacyd> hi to all
<thoreauputic> Astharot: but I may be wrong - someone confirm?
<Astharot> thoreauputic: i tried to restsart X with CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<Astharot> but nothing changed
<thoreauputic> Astharot: what does X -version say?
<Astharot> X Window System Version 6.8.1 (Ubuntu 6.8.1-1ubuntu1 20041109183716 root@terranova.warthogs.hbd.com)
<thoreauputic> I think you have X.org then
<Astharot> mh... yes ?
<crimsun> Astharot does, yes.
<wasabi_> what did you expect to change?
<Astharot> dunno... something cooler :)
<deFrysk> :D
<thoreauputic> he expected a shower of fireworks perhaps ;)
<Astharot> but
<wasabi_> that woulda been cool!
<wasabi_> but no.
<Astharot> /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<Astharot> is that right ?
<crimsun> like we've said, there aren't _that_ many external differences between Debian's XFree86 and X.Org
<wasabi_> yes.
<Astharot> X11R6/X ?
<crimsun> (though there are and will be considerable differences)
<wasabi_> One of these days that's going in /usr/bin, right? :)
<Xenguy> Hi - are there any Ubuntu developers present?  I am a long-time Debian user who installed Ubuntu last night for the first time.  I'm wondering where would be the best place to offer some feedback about the install?
<crimsun> wasabi_: what's going in /usr/bin/ ?
<wasabi_> X.
<crimsun> Xenguy: there are several (many) present.
<Astharot> what can I do MORE with x.org? :P
<wasabi_> Astharot: enable the composite extension
<tim1> just in case you didn't know:
<tim1> fglrx sucks
<Xenguy> crimsun: where would you recommend I give feedback (here? a wiki page? other?) ?
<tim1> however, xorg up & running
<crimsun> Xenguy: here or the -users mailing list
<crimsun> -user, rather
<Xenguy> crimsun: OK, thanks.  I am at work now, so I will follow this up tonight then.  Good job - kudos to all you people :-)
<crimsun> just to let you know, I'm a concurrent Sid and Hoary user
<crimsun> and things work quite smoothly.
<crimsun> thank goodness for apt_pinning
<trans_err> i installed hoary but am now missing microsoft font support- fonts like new courier seem to be missing
<trans_err> any idea?
<TerminX> trans_err: install msttcorefonts from universe
<MasterYoda> trans_err: apt-get install ttf.*
<wasabi_> Where is the xcompmgr package at?
<MasterYoda> trans_err: well don't really do that cause then you will get lots of fonts you don't want
<susanne1729> It seems that in ubuntu gnome is the multimedia setting missing. Where can I configure what sound system gnome uses? alsa oss...
<punkass> gstreamer-properties
<punkass> change output to alsa
<jdub> better to use esd.
<jdub> or oss.
<Xenguy> During an Ubu install, is it possible to tell GRUB *not* to install on the MBR?  If yes, how? (I've only done 1 Ubu install [last night] , but I don't recall it giving me that option)
<susanne1729> thx punkass, but why is this setting no longer in the desktop property menu?
<punkass> dont think it ever was :)
<jdub> susanne1729: it was never in ubuntu's menus. it's not a dialogue that users should ever have to see (and if they do, it's easily accessed from the command line)
<susanne1729> on gentoo there is an advanced settings menu where  "multimedia" leads to the gstreamer-properties
<jdub> it's not displayed in ubuntu for the above reasons
<susanne1729> ok, jdub, thanks for the explanation, i changed it now to oss
<susanne1729> my problem is, that I own an old isa card.... after hours of module loading and unloading, i found out that the card works with "modprobe sb io=0x220 irq=5 dma=1"
<susanne1729> and btw, I downloaded isapnptools and pnpdump could not find that card... :-(
<susanne1729> but it works now with the above settings
<susanne1729> What not works is the gnome sound adjuster (if thats the right word, i am german ;-) I cant control the sound power
<jdub> you might need to load a mixer kernel module
<jdub> don't remember with old sound cards like that one ;)
<tim1> in my vlc sound doesn't work anymore
<tim1> [00000252]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<tim1> in totem and muine, sound is just fine
<labanux> afasdfas
<Deviled> lol
<labanux> test
<trans_err> anyone know why msttcorefonts doesn't work with xorg?
<crimsun> trans_err: they sure do, actually.
<labanux> kk
<crimsun> trans_err: for instance, if they didn't, my X-Windows session would be quite unbearable presently.
<Telep> hmm, is it normal for the cpu freq to jump up to max when resizing a window?
<mjr> Telep, I wouldn't be too surprised about it
<Telep> right, just checking :)
<mjr> if you're using opaque resize, the app is probably constantly redrawing itself
<crimsun> Telep: it occurs here with the binary Nvidia drivers (1.0-6629)
<mjr> which is kinda time-consuming
<Telep> mjr: yes tru
<Telep> w
<mjr> :)
<Telep> aargh, "true". There, I typed it right.
<labanux> hei..
<Telep> hei hei
* mjr pats Telep on the head
<mjr> good boy
<labanux> does anyone know how to make my printer could work in my ubuntu
<labanux> does anyone know how to make my printer could work in my ubuntu?
* Telep purrs
<Deviled> define "my printer"
<labanux> i'm using hp deskjet 3535
<nasdaq4088> what error does it give labanux?
<labanux> it doesn't has any error message
<labanux> but it wasn't detected
<nasdaq4088> unable to print to lpt1
<labanux> yeah.., unable to print
<labanux> eh..
<rcaskey_> devil: self(N), printer(X), owns(N,X)
<labanux> i'mnot using lpt1
<labanux> i'm usin gusb port
<labanux> i'm usin gusb port
<labanux> i'm using usb port
<mjr> (dare I point out that "I" should be capital ;)
<labanux> what should I do to make my printer work?
<Deviled> lol
<rcaskey_> hrm, or perhaps self(N), printer(X), owns(N,X), person(K), \+ K == X, \+ owns(K,X).
<cenerentola> ciao
<cenerentola> hi
<Xenguy> hrm, no one knows whether Ubuntu will let me install GRUB somewhere else (i.e. not the Master Boot Record [MBR] ) ?
<icu> How do I get a copy of the kernel source so I can compile modules external to the kernel tree?
<Amaranth> Are there any programs available that will erase a CD-RW disc?
<crimsun> Xenguy: you sure can.
<crimsun> icu: install linux-source*
<Xenguy> crimsun: I'm trying to recall the install last night - does the installer offer that choice?
<crimsun> icu: ii  linux-source-2.6.8.1                         2.6.8.1-17
<wulfbane> can anyone tell me how to stop my wireless card(prism54) from crashing my system
<mjr> Amaranth, cdrecord. Look at the man page for the different blank=??? modes
<icu> crimsun: is that the vanilla kernel or the patched version?
<crimsun> icu: it's the version for the Ubuntu kernels
<Xenguy> a
<crimsun> icu: note that if you only want to compile external modules that haven't been Debian/-Ubuntuized, you only need linux-headers-`uname -r`
<wulfbane> my system runs fine.... even connects to netwrks and then after a few minutes.  Lock (20secs) then reboot...
<trans_err> crimsun, they absolutely don't on my box- new courier specifically does not show up at all
<zk> What is root password?
<icu> crimsun: I'm trying to compile ati's fglrx modules but I get an error saying that the drm version in the kernel source is incompatible
<MasterYoda> icu: use the debian packages
<MasterYoda> icu: just build them on ubuntu, I built them on debian last night, it worked well
<zerokarmaleft> zk, use sudo with the password for the user account you created during install for anything you need to do with root privs
<icu> MasterYoda: Ati released a new set yesterday that work with doom 3...
<zk> ok ready is changed ok thx to all
<Nafallo> mdz: hi there! are everything to be reported to the hardware project on the wiki or is it just problematic and/or rare hardware?
<Amaranth> mjr: cdrecord looks like it needs SCSI emulation
<mjr> Amaranth, its author only wants it to look that way
<MasterYoda> icu: so the packages are not updated...
<MasterYoda> icu: update the packages
<icu> How can If I can't get the upstream source to compile on its own?
<mjr> Pointing it to an ide device node does work
<MasterYoda> icu: uhh... I think my mom is calling
<MasterYoda> icu: give me a sec
<MasterYoda> icu:  what kind of errors are you getting
<icu> sec
<fsmw_> is there any issue or something to clear why evolution is so unstable in hoary?
<Nafallo> fsmw_: maybe the fact that hoary IS unstable in ubuntu? :-P
<Nafallo> fsmw_: like sid is in debian. and hoary are linked against sid.
<MasterYoda> icu: hopefully this update fixes problems with the sprongies screensaver and america's army
<fsmw_> Nafallo, yep i know, any way the only one complain that i have in hoary is evo
<icu> MasterYoda:  "XFree86 drm includes at /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/build/include/../drivers/char/drm do not fit this driver."
<MasterYoda> icu: no idea
<fsmw_> and there's a lot of updates but still i don't see nothing about evo
<MasterYoda> icu: ill try my hand at updating the packages tonight if you wanna wait...
<icu> I've got lots of time right now to do this so I don't mind trying to figure it out, I just want to know how to get an identical copy of the source code for the running ubuntu linux kernel.
<icu> linux-source doesn't cut it neither does the source package for the kernel image package.
<jdub> linux-source is it
<icu> but that's missing version.h in include/
<mdz> Nafallo: anything and everything that might be helpful to other users
<MasterYoda> icu: is there a kernel-source-X.X.X-XXX package?
<Nafallo> mdz: hmm, not things like that Realtek 8139 chipset wants 8139too then ;-)
<MasterYoda> icu: or is it like linux-source-X.X.X-xxx?
<icu> "linux-source-2.6.8.1"
<MasterYoda> icu: that's what you need
<icu> that's what doesn't work, it's missing version.h
<JDahl> icu, you were talking about new ATI drivers yesterday, can you paste me a link?
<crimsun> MasterYoda: Debian uses kernel-source*
<crimsun> MasterYoda: Ubuntu uses linux-source*
<MasterYoda> icu: apt-get install kernel-package
<MasterYoda> crimsun: yeah I saw that eairler, why the change?
<icu> MasterYoda: aleady installed
<MasterYoda> icu: are you trying to use that?
<icu> JDahl: just go to the ati site int he drivers section.
<icu> MasterYoda: What do you mean?
<crimsun> MasterYoda: linux-source better describes it. There's a long thread from November of last year on debian-devel concerning it.
<Nafallo> MasterYoda: must be that the kernel is named linux ;-)
<MasterYoda> crimsun: I guess...
<MasterYoda> crimsun: is debian switching?
<JDahl> icu, They only release binary RPMs dont they?
<crimsun> MasterYoda: things stagnate in Debian at times
<mdz> icu: linux-source-2.6.8.1 _is_ the source used to build the kernel
<icu> JDahl: No, you have to compile the kernel module.
<mdz> icu: version.h is a file generated during the build
<MasterYoda> icu: copy your config from /proc/config.gz or /boot/config-kernelversion to .config in your kernel source dir, then run make-kpkg --append-to-version -versionstuff configure
<MasterYoda> crimsun: yeah I know...
<icu> mdz: Should I just copy files from the headers package  to the source treE?
<MasterYoda> crimsun: part of the reason there is so much time between releases
<JDahl> icu, you shouldnt have to
<crimsun> MasterYoda: overall, I don't expect a swift migration to the new naming (that Ubuntu has adopted smartly imo)
* KarlosII asks if anyone knows the difference between RG-59 coax and RG-6 coax?
<MasterYoda> crimsun: I think debian should split into several branches, all pulling from the same unstable branch
<MasterYoda> crimsun: like a base system, and a desktop and a server
<Deviled> Karlos, the one has 59,the other one 6
<Deviled> :D
<Nafallo> KarlosII: have you tried to ask google or wikipedia? ;-)
<mikel> hello
<KarlosII> I am but haven't tried wikipedia yet
<michael__> hi
<Nafallo> mikel: hi there.
<MasterYoda> crimsun: desk and serve would release after base, base would have longer release cycles
<MasterYoda> crimsun: you get the idea
<mikel> i need help
<mikel> i have 2 ethernet cards
<mikel> one is conected to inet
<mikel> and the other ones is for the lan
<mikel> but i can't configure the second card
<mikel> can anybody help me?
<MasterYoda> Mikel huh?
<mikel> the ethernet card conected to internet works ok
<MasterYoda> mikel: you can configure both cards in /etc/network/interfaces
<Nafallo> mikel: is it the same type of card?
<mikel> yes
<mikel> but then i can't run it
<MasterYoda> Mikel: what does ifconfig -a list? does it have both interfaces listed?
* Nafallo wonders if modprobing ones makes both cards use the same module?
<mikel> yes
<JDahl> I really like how ubuntu automatically mounts usb devices.. I would like that on my Debian/Sarge machine also; what do I need to configure for that - discover?
<mikel> i have eth0 without any address
<mikel> and eth1 with inet ip address
<shampoo> Hi everone
<shampoo> er everyone
<Oostburger> hi
<shampoo> could someone please point me to a HOWTO which explains how to integrate gpg and Evolution ?
<wasabi_> Just install both, go into the account settings, and set evo to use your gpg key
<wasabi_> It's that simple.
<stratus> JDahl, not discover but hotplug scripts.
<shampoo> hmm ok cool.. what about verifying of keys of others ?
<wasabi_> it does it automatically.
<shampoo> can I get it to automatically download the public key to verify ?
<JDahl> stratus, thanks..
<shampoo> much like mutt does
<wasabi_> no.
<stratus> JDahl, np.
<wasabi_> it doesn't do that.
<shampoo> wasabi ok thanks
<wasabi_> I'm kinda glad it doesn't. That' sa bit insecure.
<mikel> how can i configure the second ethernet card to share my internet conection?
<shampoo> _shrug_ I found it a nice feature
<wasabi_> shampoo: how do you know the person who sent you the mail doesn't just put a fake key on the keyserver?
<shampoo> i must say, I've been a Debian user now for about 5yrs or so, and I am really excited by Ubuntu
<shampoo> wasabi_ I don't but it's a risk I am willing to take
<Oostburger> I've got a problem:
<Oostburger> I can't choose 1280*1024 as resolution
<hsidhu> linux-686 package what kernel does it contian?
<Oostburger> I can only choose 640*480, 600*800 and 1024*768
<hsidhu> is it 2.6.X or something else?
<Oostburger> how can I change that?
<Nafallo> hsidhu: it doesn't. the package depends on the latest kernel for i686.
<Nafallo> hsidhu: actually it depends on a package that depends on the latest i686 2.6 kernel :-P
<Oostburger> can anyone help me?
<Nafallo> hsidhu: I would believe that linux-i686 will depend on the latest i686 2.8 kernel in the future :-P.
<Deviled> did i already say that i love the quit/join msgs? :D
<MasterYoda> Oostburger: you need to edit your X config file
<Oostburger> MasterYoda: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4?
<MasterYoda> Oostburger: yes
<Oostburger> I've done that
<MasterYoda> Oostburger: you have to add extra modes to it in the screen section
<MasterYoda> Oostburger: and now restart X
<Oostburger> ehr
<MasterYoda> Oostburger: and if it still does not work, somethign else is wrong, you will need to check your log to see what it is
<Oostburger> I'm not sure if I've done it right
<Oostburger> 	SubSection "Display"
<Oostburger> 		Depth		1
<Oostburger> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Oostburger> first there only stood: Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Oostburger> do you only have to change that?
<MasterYoda> you have your extra mode in there
<MasterYoda> if it still does not come up right
<MasterYoda> check /var/log/XFree86.log or something for reasons why
<Oostburger> and how do you restart X?
<MasterYoda> Oostburger: could be your refresh rates are wrong, or you put it under Depth 1, make sure it is under your current depth as well
<MasterYoda> Oostburger: use /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart X
<Ruffian|JANE|> Oooh, I love apt-get upgrades
<Ruffian|JANE|> Ubuntu has soem upgrades out
<susanne1729> no gaim-encryption plugin in ubuntu?
<susanne1729> for me, gaim-encryption is a must have
<Deviled> Ruffin, whih ones?
<susanne1729> the newsreader pan is also not in the repository
<MasterYoda> susanne1729: use the deb for gaim-encryption, a co-worker uses it and it seems to work ok, google for it
<Deviled> is http://archive.ubuntulinux.com/ubuntu/ the default url for sources for apt-get? :/ i changed it somehow
<icu> What command can I use to merge the files of two directories?
<MasterYoda> icu: huh?
<MasterYoda> icu: like diff -you? or like patch?
<icu> MasterYoda: I just want to copy all the contents into a of a directory into another directory that shares the same tree structure but without erasing the contents within the destination folder.
<MasterYoda> icu: read up on rsync
<MasterYoda> icu: are you just trying to copy a directory tree or select files from a dir tree?
<superted> i've followed the guide on the Wiki and forum, but i can't get java working in any browser. anyone experienced this?
<icu> I just want to merge two directories
<MasterYoda> icu: maybe cp -you
<darksatanic> icu: Use cp?
<MasterYoda> icu: cp - and the leter U
<MasterYoda> icu: man cp and; look for --update
<icu> ohhh, I see now, thanks
<MasterYoda> icu: cp --update ... yeah you see
<will_> superted: did you get java through apt-get?
<superted> will_: no
<jazzka> with ubuntu's default remote desktop tool
<jazzka> can I connect from a win98 computer using vnc?
<phin> did you try too?
<phin> try to*
<Deviled> hmm, can anyone give me the defualt /etc/apt/sources.list ? :/
<superted> will_: should i?
<will_> superted:its the easiest way! and it works, but you have to use Suns Java kit!
<superted> will_: is there a problem with that?
<Kev-> Hi... I'm using gnoppix warty livecd... I have no screen for the machine i'm trying to access, just network access... what is the default root password?
<will_> superted: sudo apt-get install j2sdk
<Kev-> Is the livecd dhcp default or what?
<superted> will_: what rep do i need to add for that?
<will_> superted:oh sorry, umm maybe just universe? i have so many...
<Deviled> kev, ubuntu has the disabled root account per default, use sudo
<Kev-> argh
<superted> will_: doesn't seem to be in universe
<Kev-> I don't have direct access to the box... i.e. other than being able to start/shutdown the machine...
<will_> superted: let me have a look for you brb
<superted> will_: thanks
<superted> will_: this one ? http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian/
<Deviled> kev, du sudo shutdown, and type in your user password
<Deviled> *do
<Kev-> I don't want to shutdown the machine
<Deviled> or what ever ;)
<Kev-> I need to access some stuff on the machine after a hd crashed
<will_> superted: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Kev-> But I don't have a monitor connected to it so I need to ssh to the machine directly
<will_> superted:im 99% sure!
<superted> will_: i have that :)
<will_> superted: deb http://debian.innovationsw.com/debian/ unstable/i386/
<will_> deb http://debian.innovationsw.com/debian/ unstable/all/
<LifesizeKenDoll> I want firefox :'(
<Deviled> life*, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<LifesizeKenDoll> Deviled: I want 1.0
<Deviled> life, me too :P
<will_> LifesizeKenDoll: install it then!!! i have it running!!
<thoreauputic> LifesizeKenDoll: then get a binary installer from mozilla.org
<will_>  LifesizeKenDoll: install to /usr/local/firefox :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> will_: what does it offer over 1.0RC1?
<superted> will_: found it now, thanks
<zerokarmaleft> bugfixes?
<will_> superted: no problem !
<zerokarmaleft> don't think they'd allow feature creep between RCs
<iarne> hello, i have fatal errors at hotplug subsystem at startup ubuntu. can someone help me ?
<will_> LifesizeKenDoll: umm.....a go button?
<Deviled> will, theres already one in rc1
<will_> LifesizeKenDoll: and maybe a bit more less 'cras-prone'
* Ruffian|JANE| is away: Schoolwork............
<LifesizeKenDoll> will_: I have a go button
<will_> deviled: never used RC1 then!
<will_> LifesizeKenDoll: tell you one thing...nearly all of my extensions dont work now though :(
<labanux> test
<iarne> labanux, works
<labanux> iarne: :D..., yeah.., thanx
<iarne> someone german speaking, easier problem handling
<Deviled> ich, bin aber kein profi
<bigtony-away> question: whats the command to type to find the installation of path of say mozilla-firefox i tried which firefox but thats no the correct one i'm looking for the plugin dir so i can link it according to the java page )
<superted> will_: tried to open a java appelet w/ firefox now, didn't work. do i need to do something else?
<will_> iarne: no but i speak swedish...which is kinda german!
<bigtony> superted i'm trying to the same thing you are probably
<bigtony> i have java installed but the plugin is not linked
<bigtony> i can't find the mozilla plugin dir
<superted> bigtony: i've linked the plugin. doesn't work then either
<bigtony> dang
<will_> superted: you have to put the java plugin in the firefox dir
<superted> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
* joolz drops in at the right time
<bigtony> how do you find the plugins dir?
<joolz> i want to install java, but the docs are not very helpful
<bigtony> or is it the same on all ubunutu computers?
<superted> bigtony: sudo find / -name plugins
<joolz> what should I add to my repository? and what package do i install?
<brdweb> there's a great how-to on the forums about how to install java system-wide and also do the plugins
<jcole> bigtony, superted: apt-get -y install java-common java-package; apt-get source sun-j2sdk1.5debian
<bigtony> thankyou
<joolz> brdweb: thanks, i'll checkt it out
<bigtony> i have don that jcole :)
<bigtony> just have to link the plugin now
<bigtony> and thanks
<superted> jcole: i didn't have java-package
<will_> neither did i
<bigtony> superted did you type this command ln -s /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_04/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32
<superted> bigtony: yep
<bigtony> ming is 05 though
<bigtony> i assume yours is too
<superted> probably
<bigtony> j2re1.4.2_05
<eboka> why the switch from kernel-headers to linux-headers?
<jcole> bigtony, superted: ./make-jpkg ./jdk-1_5_0-beta2-linux-i586.bin
<jcole> bigtony, superted: that creates a .deb
<will_> eboka: dont know! strange, that eh?
<counterfeitliver> Anyone wanna clue me in on how to disable acpi?  My system hangs at shutdown on "acpi_powerdown called" or something like that
<eboka> will_: threw me for a second
<bigtony> hold hang on let me catch up will try this again
<will_> maybe its debian-sense
<thoreauputic> I suppose technically linux *is* the kernel, after all
<eboka> debian uses kernel-headers
<eboka> must be to distinguish custom kernels
<jcole> superted: check your sources.list and make sure you have restricted and universe
<bigtony> doing now and thanks
<superted> jcole: i have
<superted> i just don't get it
<eboka> custom ubuntu kernels, that is..
<superted> i HAVE libjavaplugin_oji.so
<jcole> superted: apt-get update ?
<superted> in all the plugin dirs
<superted> linked
<superted> ill try to cp it instead of linking
<jcole> superted: you are trying to get java plugin working in firefox or mozilla?
<bigtony> o cam
<superted> firefox
<bigtony> i can't get the make to work right if i type sh it will convert it to a deb
<will_> does anyone have the repositries for mplayer?
<jcole> superted: /home/superted/.mozilla/firefox/default.{whatever}/plugins
<joolz> ok, in order to install java i decided to follow the easy way, method 1 on http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java
<gwildor_> will_, its on the wiki, search for restictedformats
<joolz> but it doesn't tell met what to apt-get install
<joolz> can anyone tell me plz?
<bigtony> trying to link it now
<gwildor_> joolz, java-package
<bigtony> yeah enable java still doesn't sh ow up in advanced
<jcole> bigtony: type "about:plugins" in firefox to see installed plugins
<bigtony> ok hang on
<eboka> kind of a pain getting the headers to match the kernel...
<will_> superted: did you get it working?
<superted> wtf
<superted> on about:plugins it says that i have java enabled
<joolz> gwildor_: E: Couldn't find package java-package
<bigtony> nothing for java :(
<eboka> this sucks, partway through an install, running kernel 2.6.8.1-2, and I can only find headers for 2.6.8.1-3 -- I cant very well change kernels right  now... is there a way to force the old headers?
<bigtony> brb trying something
<joolz> counterfeitliver: i want to try your idea, but that way i'll miss the apt/update functionality for java...
<eboka> an install of 3rd party software that is..
<xuzo_> hi, i have some problems upgrading xserver-org from the first version
<GammaRay> eboka: those are the same version.. just different ubuntu releases. I'll bet most things could not tell the difference if you just renamed the folder.
<joh_> hi
<eboka> GammaRay: you don't think I should just abort my vmware install, upgraded the kernel and linux-sources, then start over?
<eboka> vmware probably isnt most things..
<joh_> is the new ati/nvidia drivers going into warty updates? Or do I have to wait for hoary?
<LifesizeKenDoll> yea, does anyone know how to install vmware?
<eboka> workin on it...
<LifesizeKenDoll> joh_: it's not even in hoary
<eboka> just gotta get the kernel straight.
<GammaRay> eboka: I think you should probably check the changelog for the kernel.. they could have fixed a typo for all I know.
<Keybuk> joh_: generally speaking, once a distro has been released it's sealed and nothing changes
<Keybuk> (apart from security fixes, and oh-my-god-it's-full-of-core type bugs)
<Keybuk> the new stuff goes into the next release
<joh_> Keybuk: ok :)
<joh_> thanks
<eboka> GammaRay: yeah... it was like from version 6 to version 16...
<Keybuk> heh, Rhythmbox has a sense of humour ... it just played me Tubular Bells followed by Damon Albarn - Closet Romantic
<Keybuk> how odd
<eboka> GammaRay: is there a way to jump into the new kernel I jsut installed?
<sjoerd>  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=136255
<GammaRay> rebooting is the only way I know
<GammaRay> how would I view a changelog for an installed package?
<GammaRay> (I'm new)
<mdz> GammaRay: /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.Debian.gz
<WW> Could someone answer some questions about GAIM/Instant messaging/etc in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<GammaRay> mdz: thanks
<GammaRay> WW: what about #gaim?
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<thoreauputic> GammaRay: I thought that question was already answered in #debian?
<GammaRay> thoreauputic: I asked here first
<FX|Laptop> Wondering if anyone else is running hoary and having trouble with Enemy Territory?
<thoreauputic> GammaRay: ah - yes - my mistake :)
<benjanet> can i get Firegox 1.0 on my Ubuntu ?
<hsidhu> how can I install kde 3.3.3?
<thoreauputic> benjanet: go to mozilla.org and install their binary (it has an installer)
<WW> GammaRay: I'm trying to catch up with the 21st century.  I am using GAIM now talk in channels like #ubuntu, but I have know idea how arrange a private chat with someone (other than telling them to join, say, #ubuntu, and then using /msg).
<WW> GammaRay: ugh: s/now talk/now to talk, s/know idea/no idea/
<GammaRay> WW: tried /query ?
<benjanet> thoreauputic, thanks
<GammaRay> I'm not really sure how gaim works w/ irc though
<Challange> i guess I have installed the bluez-utilz
<thoreauputic> WW: /ctcp <nick> chat  would also be possible
<Challange> but I don't know where they are and I stiil can't connect my phone
<Challange> can anyone help me?
<Challange> another question
<Challange> how can I use my other winchester?
<Challange> :D
<Challange> I've another hdd
<Dekkard> wi whiprush
<Challange> and I cant reach
<Challange> "thats not mine"
<Challange> it sais
<bigtony> haha now evertime i run a page that has java on it firefox crashes haha
<WW> thoreauputic: Quick question: in Gaim, how do a get a command prompt to enter the /ctcp command, without first joining a specific channel?  Is it possible?
<thoreauputic> hmmm...I use xchat - I'd have to fire it up and look
<bigtony> anyone successfully installed the java plugin for firefox yet?
<stuNNed> how do i put an init script in /etc/rc2.d if it is in /etc/init.d ?
<WW> thoreauputic: Do mind if I try an experiment with IM using your nick?
<hsidhu> anyone know a mirror that i cant put in my sources.list to install kde 3.3.1
<hsidhu> ?
<Kev-> Are there any non-console dvd authoring programs on the livecd?
<thoreauputic> WW: no go ahead
<thoreauputic> WW: seems like gaim doesn't know about ctcp
<hsidhu> why not just use an irc client?>] 
<hsidhu> apt-get install irssi
<Kev-> none?
<Treenaks> the wiki is sloooow when I update..
<FX|Laptop> hmm I got the game to start by killing esd any ideas why?
<gwildor_> what game
<netmonk> stuNNed, i think what you need is sudo update-rc.d <yourscirpt> start <giveanumber> 2 .
<stuNNed> netmonk, thanks, new to debian... :)
<netmonk> stuNNed, so am i, just asked the sam question today
<netmonk> ;)
<FX|Laptop> gwildor_, enemy territory. after upgrading to hoary it wouldn't start
<gwildor_> FX|Laptop, how that play for you...a bit choppy for me
<trans_err> FX|Laptop, hoary likes to start esd automatically
<gwildor_> what is esd?
<maus> oh dear I seem to have destroyed X
<trans_err> a sound deamon
<gwildor_> ah...kk
<FX|Laptop> can I shut that down some how?
<trans_err> it manages sound from different sources, but I havn't used it in a year or so
<trans_err> FX|Laptop, you can in your Desktop Prefs under sound
<FX|Laptop> Or what would be my fix.
<gwildor_> trans_err, like sound from 2 app at the same time?
<trans_err> turn off sound server
<trans_err> gwildor_, yeah
<FX|Laptop> Ok, I'll still have sound in gaim and stuff right?
<FX|Laptop> yep I do thanks for the help
<maus> does anybody know anything about how an attempt to compile a new kernel and a new nvidia module for said kernel and failing ends up making X very, very unhappy on the old, default kernel?
<daniels> because you're using the nvidia driver
<FX|Laptop> welp gotta go, again thanks for the help guys
<maus> well, here's my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3908
<stuNNed> netmonk, what goes in the <givanumber> field?
<maus> the big problem appears to be the "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" message I get when I run startx
<trans_err> maus, have you tried nvidia's installer?
<maus> yeah; it errors out, too. Let me get the exact message real quick here
<maus> ahh, yes. I get the "please make sure you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel installed" etc etc. Problem is, I can't find sources for 2.8.6.1-3-386 anywhere, which is my non-custom kernel.
<Kev-> Is there no sshd on the livecd??
<maus> I suppose I could reboot into my 2.8.9 kernel and see what I get over there
<maus> mainly I'm worried at all of the clutter I've accrued from the several kernel builds and nvidia-module builds.
<gilligan_> anyone here running ubuntu on a powerbook ?
<thoreauputic> gilligan_: I'm sure there would be - you might need to wait a bit
<hsidhu> where can i add kde to gdm so that it shows up as an option on startup
<gilligan_> hsidhu, actually that should happen automatically after kde packages have been installed/configured
<WX> anyone here have nforce3 sound working?
<WX> my sound just doesn't work
<polytan> salut
<hsidhu> gilligan_: thannks kde did confiure it
<hsidhu> but its /usr/share/xsessions
<hsidhu> for future reference
<gilligan_> hsidhu, yes i just had that file opened in vim to check hehe
<gilligan_> hm..seems like there is still no way to use the svideo-out on powerbooks under linux.. damn :/
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
<Ruffian|JANE|> Anyone alive?
<Ruffian|JANE|> in Ubuntu channel?
<tim1> mmh
<Ruffian|JANE|> ...............
<Ruffian|JANE|> bob2, hows it going?
<daniels> Ruffian|JANE|: it's still early in Australia
<Ruffian|JANE|> ic
<I|> download soft games web??
<jeffreyb> Help please. I trying to decide between Ubuntu and Mepis. Ubuntu is leading.. but I need to find out how easy/difficult it is to install nVidia drivers and VMWARE. Can someone help shed some light on these issues with Ubuntu.
<tvon> no clue about vmware, nvidia works for me fine
<jeffreyb> did you simply need to run the nVidia driver script the was downloaded from nVidia?
<TSWoodV> Hello!  Anyone know where I can get nmapfe for ubuntu?
<spiv> jeffreyb: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<jeffreyb> Sweet - thaks spiv!
<jeffreyb> Now all I need is to find out about installing VMware.
<lemsx1> jeffreyb, what do you need to know about vmware?
<jeffreyb> are there any gottchas in installing on ubuntu?
<jeffreyb> do i need to do any kernel stuff?
<wasabi_> yeah.
<jeffreyb> I just fount the ubuntu wiki on vmware.
<wasabi_> you'll need the kernel headers.
<wasabi_> yeah.
<jeffreyb> Then there's the udev gottcha.
<wasabi_> well that's working for me.
<superted> can someone who has java working in a browser w/ ubuntu tell which method they used? i really have a need for it right now
<counterfeitliver> superted:  i got it working with the directions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<Jojjnas> superted, well.. I don't know the "ubuntu way", just been using it fopr 2 days.. but if you just want java working download the JRE (Java Runtime Enviroment) for linux from sun
<pucko> the install thought it was a good idea to setup grub without asking me, and now I got it on hda instead of sda.. argh.. anyone have an idea on how I move it?
<superted> counterfeitliver: so wierd it doesn't work for me :\
<RubenV> anybody here with knowledge about suspend?
<mesut> anyone got ubuntu cds yet ?
<bigtony> jojj: i'm with superted I have downloade the jre and installed and even linked the plugin it still doesn't work :(
<TraceyTux> Which reminds me - I ordered one a few days after warty came out and I was wondering if anyone knew when I should get it...
<superted> Jojjnas: what did you do after installling that?
<Jojjnas> superted, well.. havn't tried it in ubuntu... wich browser are you using ?
<ogra> mdz: grrr
<superted> Jojjnas: moz,firefox,epiphany
<bigtony> hey superted that method he posted works
<bigtony> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<bigtony> works just fine
<bigtony> thanks counterfeit :)
<Kev-> whhhyyyy oh why is there no compiler with the livecd :(
<Kev-> This livecd seems to be missing everything I need to use
<superted> bigtony: i've tried it. though i guess i can try it again to make sure
<bigtony> yeah i had tried it too
<bigtony> but try it again step by step
<bigtony> it works fine
<ben_> hi
<gwildor_> OMG, work is finally OVER
<gwildor_> 3 mins
<Zugwrack> Howdy
<Zugwrack> Hi Oli!
<ogra> hi Zug
<Zugwrack> ogra: Got a couple minutes to walk me through a couple things?
<ogra> Zugwrack: wait a moment
<Zugwrack> ogra: Ok
<ogra> mdz: wiki merged.....
<mdz> ogra: thanks
<ogra> Zugwrack: ok... shoot
<mdz> ogra: ack, where did the bullets go?
<ogra> bullets ?
<mdz> ogra: the list items had bullets before
<ogra> mdz: there were none on you doc .... took me some effort to get my list like yours
<ogra> mdz: i'll care....
<mdz> they were there in the rendered output from my page
<mdz> zwiki seems to be strange about lists
<Zugwrack> Ok..sorry was away ogra
<mdz> I have seen this happen before
<ogra> Zugwrack: sorr....just some more mins....
<ogra> +y
<Zugwrack> ogra: K
<ogra> mdz: what kind of editing method do you use ?
<ogra> mdz: moin moin?
<mdz> ogra: hmm, they are back now
<mdz> yes
<ogra> mdz: me too, so this shouldnt change.....
<ogra> <mdz> ogra: hmm, they are back now
<ogra> mdz: where ?
<mdz> ogra: HardwareDatabase
<ogra> mdz: hmm, i can see them in the editing perview, but not in the site
<Zugwrack> question about dummy files...if a actual .deb file holds all the files and references to any dependencies why is it necessary to have a "dummy" file?
<mdz> no idea what a dummy file is
<ogra> mdz: oops edit conflict..... we should get jdub to manage us :)
<Zugwrack> mdz: supposed to have something to do with dependencies..
<thoreauputic> Zugwrack: do you mean a meta package?
<mdz> ogra: jdub?
<fga> Hi, I'm trying to have software suspend 2 to work with warty and have some problems
<Zugwrack> thoreauputic: I am unsure since this is all new as far as the packaging system is concerned...I come from a rpm based world
<ogra> mdz: does he release management for wiki pages ?
<thoreauputic> Zugwrack: a meta package tells the system which other packages are required ( eg gnome is a meta package)
<fga> is anyone familiar with software suspend ?
<thoreauputic> Zugwrack: or kde or quite a few others
<mdz> ogra: he does release management for Ubuntu
<ogra> mdz: sorry, but i still got no bullets in the original page.....
<mdz> ogra: well, I do, so I'm happy :-)
<Zugwrack> thoreauputic: give me a sec and I'll see if I can find an example from Synaptic so you can look at it and see if this is the case..
<ogra> mdz: i got them in the preview though
<mdz> Zugwrack: are you referring to a dummy package? (rather than a file)
<thoreauputic> apt-cache show gnome will demonstrate : you will see a "meta" line
* ogra doubts his mental sanity faceing the wiki
<Zugwrack> thoreauputic: check out this file in synaptic....evolution1.5-dev the desciption says it is a "dummy" file
<Zugwrack> mdz: yes
<mdz> Zugwrack: they are generally used in order to provide a smooth upgrade
<Zugwrack> mdz: Sorry isn't a .deb file a "package"?
<mdz> e.g., if you have package foo installed, and the package is renamed to foo-bar, a dummy 'foo' package is sometimes created, so that systems where' foo' was installed now receive 'bar'
<thoreauputic> Zugwrack: I don't have that package - I'm on debian sarge
<mdz> er, s/'bar'/'foo-bar'/
<ogra> *g*
<Zugwrack> mdz: Ok that makes total sense now..
<Zugwrack> thor: Ok thanks for the education!
<Zugwrack> mdz: You too!
<HWolf> Can anyone help me see why Gdesklets is not working for me?
<thoreauputic> Zugwrack: apt-cache search and apt-cache show can be quicker than firing up synaptic, too :)
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
* Ruffian|JANE| is away: Gone!
<Zugwrack> thoreauputic: Thanks...for making the transition easier to a debian style version of linux....
<thoreauputic> Zugwrack: you're welcome - enjoy :)
* Zugwrack wonders if changing over to full blown debian PPC might solve the low volume issue with sound on his dual G4...hmmm
<ogra> mdz: lol, no bullets for me
* ogra now really doubts his mental sanity faceing the wiki
* HWolf hugs ogra
<ben_> how can i install firefox 1.0 from the .tar.gz ?
<Zugwrack> Ok everyone..here is the next thing I need to understand..this is a general linux question...
<ogra> HWolf: thanks....but you should hug mdz..... he wants bullets...but i see none.....
<Zugwrack> I have a desire to run a program that requires j2re from Sun...I downloaded the .bin file from Sun, and also was advised to apt-get the java-package...
<ben_> anyone?
<ogra> so... who sees any bullets on this page ? : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareDatabase
<Zugwrack> It installed java-package...there are different .sh files in there...I tried to execute one and passing the full path and file name of j2re..but nothing happened...even after chmod'ing the file under java-package
<ben_> ack, the mozilla server is painfully slow atm
<HWolf> LOL, that's to be expected ben_
<ben_> anyway, how do i upgrade firefox from the download?
<HWolf> run the firefox upload tool.
<Zugwrack> Ben: I believe there is a wiki on how to do that..
<ben_> HWolf, huh?
<ben_> Zugwrack, ok, I'll check
<HWolf> ben_ preferences > advanced check for updates now
<netmonk> orga, it looks like plain text to me
<HWolf> Anyone here very good at gdesklets?
<Zugwrack> ogra: I see a couple of question marks with an underline below them...
<ogra> netmonk: no bullet list ?
<netmonk> no
<ogra> mdz: you got bullets ?
<netmonk> well, there are few lines that are inline, if that's what you mean
<Zugwrack> ben_: Or maybe  is was a FAQ...
<wasabi_> Hmm. my audio in a number of apps isn't working
<ogra> netmonk: nope....there should be bulletsin front of the items....if i am in edit/preview i see them
<ben_> brb
<wasabi_> ahh. looks like my mixer isn't found.
<wasabi_> probably udev
<ogra> netmonk: but not on the saved site
<mdz> ogra: now I see hyphens
<ogra> lol
<HWolf> ben_ firefox has an update tool built-in
<Zugwrack> How do I get gnome to remember my console size after I re-size it?
<Zugwrack> As well how does one do an upgrade from Warty to Hoary?
<HWolf> zugwrak, open your sources.lst and replace warty by hoary, or so in synaptec
<netmonk> ogra, if i open it in print preview it has bullets
<nart> Hello, I seem to have ran into the 2.6 kernel dual boot issue with windows XP, I used to prevent it when installing something like Fedora using 'linux hda=xx,xx,xx' ... but it doesnt seem to work in ubuntu...
<ogra> mdz: for me its a very well structured list but with no bullets hyphens or anything
<ogra> mdz: GOT it !!!
<netmonk> not, when i open it, ogra. no
<SuperQ> hrm
<ogra> mdz: the css seems not to load properly....changing form  normal font to small font and back helps :)
<SuperQ> non-ubuntu question: anyone have reccomendation for a set-top mp3 player box?
<ogra> netmonk: try the css....
<tvon> Any aptitude wizards around?  I'm curious how I can list all packages in or not in a repository
<tvon> In short, I want to figure out what cruft I have installed that isn't in the Ubuntu repositories
<nart> does the 2.6 kernel dual boot issue with windows exist in ubuntu?
<synapse> nart, i had no problems when dual-booting
<synapse> it detects the winXP install and dual-boots it
<synapse> and ive had no problems since
<nart> hmmm... it actually happened with me... and trying to solve it in a manner i used to do with Fedora core isnt working with me now...
<thoreauputic> nart: to be safe, set lba instead of auto in the bios
<synapse> u want my grub cfg?
<ben_> "firefox was not able to find any updates"
<ben_> :(
<synapse> ben_, the only way I got firefox 1.0 is to dload it from the website
<lemsx1> ben_, that's a good thing
<bigtony> i downloaded the codecs from mplayer and tar xjvf them but how do i get xine or torern to use those codecs?
<synapse> as the one preinstalled is the ubuntu edited patched version
<lemsx1> ben_, oh, i thought you had 1.0 already
<nart> synapse, you did not add anything as adding options when installing like: 'linux hda=xx,xx,xx' i got this method from FC
<ogra> bigt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bigtony> thank you
<thoreauputic> nart: did you see my post? I gather some people have had success by tweaking their bios ^^^
<ogra> mdz: should i file a bug against the wiki ??
<synapse> no nart i didnt
<mdz> ogra: I suppose, yes
<nart> thoreauputic, i did, but with my previous experiences with Fedora that didnt fix things
<ogra> mdz: k
<ben_> synapse, how to i upgrade firefox after i've d/l'd the tar.gz ?
<skar_away> hi, i've got a xml file with some strange chars like , how do i find the ascii value of this and eliminate these, using probably perl/sed/awk etc
<thoreauputic> nart: OK - but might be worth a try with Ubuntu , don't know...
<xuzo> skar_away: probabily it is encoding in utf8
<thoreauputic> nart: I saw one guy fix it that way, anyway
<Amaranth> skar: Doesn't the XML standard require you to use UTF-8?
<nart> thoreauputic, okayz... thanks i'll give a try
<thoreauputic> nart:  good luck, anyway :)
<skar> Amaranth:isn't xml a text based one with any text encoding we choose to use just like html?
<Amaranth> skar: Hmm, maybe that was Atom.
<ben_> anyone?
<Amaranth> I'm too tired to be of any help.
<Amaranth> Been awake 20 hours.
<hulett> ben_: Is the new Firefox not in the apt repository?
<kensai> hulett: nope not yet
<Desolate> does anyone happen to know where the pressed CDs are shipping from?
<gen> hulett: just get manually, ff comes with a installer script
<gen> simple
<ben_> hulett, the apt repository doesn't changed dude, atleast no the warty one
<ben_> and i don't think 1.0 final is in hoary yet
<gen> hoary has rc1
<kensai> I see constant updates of x in hoary. Thats good
<lemsx1> wow. kernel 2.6.9 can burn CDs as regular users once again...
<nomasteryoda> hulett was on here last night
<kensai> but thats 90+ mb each update for the system
<hulett> nomasteryoda: Yes?
<nomasteryoda> was told latest firefox will be there
<nomasteryoda> inside of 2-3 days
<kensai> lemsx1: I'm doing that already in 2.6.8.
<nomasteryoda> in hoary
<ben_> so...how can i upgrade with the tar?
<ogra> mdz: so lu has work now :)
<ben_> lol
<nomasteryoda> ben_
<nomasteryoda> that is easy
<nomasteryoda> extract
<ben_> untar it and...then what?
<hulett> nomasteryoda: I've not asked once about firefox.  In fact, this is the first I've commented here.  So, what then, are you talking about?
<nomasteryoda> install to your dir of choice
<nomasteryoda> using the installer
<kensai> lemsx1: maybe it is in k3b only
<nomasteryoda> hulett: sry
<synapse> no hulett
<synapse> as it has been frozen
<synapse> ben_ pm me pls
<synapse> and ill help ya
<synapse> to put it simply.....
<synapse> run the ff installer as root
<synapse> chmod -R 777 the dir you put it in
<synapse> then make new ln -s's
<synapse> well it might get added
<synapse> in hoary it will
<synapse> as it isnt frozen
<synapse> ben_, you dont _UPGRADE_
<synapse> you do a fresh install
<synapse> run the ff installer as root
<synapse> chmod -R 777 the dir you put it in
<synapse> then make new ln -s's
<synapse> somple
<synapse> simple*
<bob2> 777?
* hulett replaces synapse's Enter key with a comma, and then wanders off to somewhere that people don't scroll 20 lines just to say a sentence.
<synapse> :')
<nomasteryoda> whoa
<synapse> :P
<nomasteryoda> synapse: i copied my plugins
<synapse> o.O
<synapse> good for you :P
<nomasteryoda> to the desktop and then did a mv as root to put them back
<synapse> they may not work
<nomasteryoda> after the install
<synapse> version conflict
<nomasteryoda> yea they do
<synapse> kk
<nomasteryoda> extensions don't
<synapse> nah
<synapse> wouldnt expect them to
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> but plugins are great
<nomasteryoda> mozplugger
<nomasteryoda> in about a min i'm right back watching apple movie trailers
<nomasteryoda> nice
<bigtony> to kill aprocess isn't it pkill <process name>?
<bigtony> xine froze on me
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> it does that
<nomasteryoda> hey bigton
<Skif> So, I spent an insane amount of time last night porting lignumCAD to gcc3.3, and libxft2, and (hopefully) qt3... (not sure about the last).
<bigtony> yo?
<Skif> Anyhow, when I try to start it, I get "radeon_vtxfmt.c:1061: radeonVtxfmtUnbindContext: Assertion `vb.context == ctx' failed."
<bigtony> i hit in terminal pkill xine it doens't do anything
<bigtony> even with sudo
<Skif> this looks like a dri-related bug, from what google tells me
<lemsx1> kensai, perhaps k3b is installed as set-uid root
<bob2> Skif: are you using firegl?
<lemsx1> kensai, you mean 2.6.8.1 ?
<ogra> bigtony: killall
<ogra> bigtony: killall xine
<bigtony> so its pkill -all?
<Skif> bob2: no, radeon mobility m7
<bigtony> ok thanks
<usual> hoary seems alot snappier since the last update i did yesterday(the one with X and all that shit)
<bob2> Skif: with the Free drivers?
<Skif> bob2: with whatever ubuntu gave me
<bob2> ok
<bigtony> doesn't do anything
<bigtony> just take sme back to root
<bigtony> and xine is still there
<ogra> bigtony: killall -9 xine
#ubuntu 2005-11-21
<mindtzar> anyone got any tips on how to get limewire working on ubuntu?
<Rawplayer> still to much useless stuff installed
<jandusion> anyone knows anout counter strike 1.6 for linux.... not server... but client
<gnomefreak> all depends on what your using it for
<SlitherX> HrdwrBoB, thnx!!!.... really... thank you ;)
<mindtzar> gnomefreak, you talking to me there?
<jandusion> to play online
<gnomefreak> no mindtzar  i was talking to Rawplayer
<mindtzar> oh, k
<HrdwrBoB> SlitherX: no worries, I use it all the time
<selinium> Stormx2, Have you got a /dev/hdc  ?
<robbie_> hi all
<mdke> what are the choices I have (software-wise) for uploading music to an ipod?
<Stormx2> selinium: yeah. I've just enabled DMA. Should I do the same for my other cd rom drive?
<gnomefreak> mindtzar, as for limewire i saw someone the other day say they got it running just they didnt say how
<robbie_> just upgraded to breezy from hoary and when i try run openoffice2 i get "no suitable windowing system found, exiting.
<robbie_> "
<Stormx2> selinium: That won't cause conflict right?
<mindtzar> gnomefreak, I was gonna emulate the windows version if I couldn't get it to work
<selinium> Stormx2, Yep I would, And have a look in google for hdparm tutorials if you are looking to get the bleeding edge from your drives.
<selinium> Stormx2, It should do, no.
<gnomefreak> mindtzar, give me a sec i thought i ran across something on that
<selinium> Stormx2, It shouldn't do, no.
<superbeast> is there away to get america's army 64 bit or source code?
<Stormx2> selinium: OK. And once i've done this, do I need a reboot?
<mdke> superbeast, if it's not on their website, then no, unlikely
<selinium> Stormx2, nope, this isn't windows!
<Stormx2> selinium: Well actually, lets see if I can rip at about 0.5x
* Stormx2 inserts favourite pixies album
<superbeast> is there a way to run 32 bit program in 64 bit ubuntu?
<darksoul> NoUse: what do i scan
<Stormx2> Get an axe
<Stormx2> And chop your processer in half.
<mindtzar> I thought 64bit OSs ran 32bit apps fine
<jandusion> selinium, i got an 2mb/s internett cable @ home... why am i only downloading in 1.50-2.0k/s??
<gnomefreak> mindtzar,  are you runnign breezy?
<mindtzar> gnomefreak, erm, yeah I think
<HrdwrBoB> mindtzar: it's more complicated than that
<NoUse> darksoul memtest and bad sector scan
<kemik_> ergh
<kemik_> !nat
<ubotu> kemik_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kemik_> !NAT
<ubotu> kemik_: Are you on ritalin?
<selinium> jandusion, Seveas repo must be getting a hammering
<kemik_> ... so this kind of SUX
<mdke> what are the choices I have (software-wise) for uploading music to an ipod?
<gnomefreak> mindtzar,  check your help icon i know its in there for 32 bit but i dont know how 64 differs
<jandusion> selinium, and how can i make it go faster???
<Stormx2> selinium: Managing a fantastic 3.5x and getting slower.
<darksoul> NoUse: i think you might be right...its 300gb, and it was only like 80$ when we bought it
<mindtzar> gnomefreak, I'm running 32 :P
<kemik_> i cant get internetaccess from this box, because my server doesnt route the packages (server running ubuntu..)
<gnomefreak> mindtzar, than its in there sir
<selinium> jandusion, it is being throttled at the other end...
<shadeofgrey> guys can somebody PLEASE post the link to the GOOD sources.list file for breezy that includes the backports i need to install openoffice.org 2.0 FULL stable release?
<snadge-w> reiserfs sucks.. i just did a 400mb dist upgrade over 128k isdn, it finished and apt crashed out.. then when i ran it again, it had to download the 400mb again.. grrs!
<gnomefreak> its listed under internet
<bur[n] er> shadeofgrey: http://burner.ath.cx/sources.list <--mine
<Stormx2> Jesus christ. I'll just burn and rip audio cds in windows. :-\
<darksoul> NoUse: IF you are right i will hurt somthing
<glick> i like reiserfes
<jandusion> selinium, ok there is nothing i can do about it....
<snadge-w> so i had to run reiserfs --rebuildtree
<mindtzar> gnomefreak, I do believe I'm running Breezy
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: use dma?
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: Yep
<selinium> Stormx2, Like i said take a look at some tutorials on line. I need to hit the sack 23:06 here!
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: Just enabled it.
<glick> i never had a prob with reiser
<Stormx2> selinium: Same here.
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: using what to rip?
<snadge-w> glick: i've been using it for years.. thats the first time i've seen that happen
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: Sound juicer.
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: hrm... i have no idea how to change sound juicer
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: try grip?
<Stormx2> selinium: Actually, it is staying level at 3.5x-ish. Thats an improvement. Before it was starting off around there and dropping off.
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: u can then turn off the "correction error" stuff in grip to make it run faster
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: It has issues with encoders.
<bur[n] er> grip did?
<Stormx2> Yep.
<mdke> Stormx2, you'll find a guide which has details of how to rip cd's with soundjuicer on help.ubuntu.com
<NoUse> darksoul you can use badblocks to scan the disk
<Stormx2> mdke: I put the cd in. Sound juicer opens on its own. I press extract.
<NoUse> darksoul memtest has a bootable iso
<selinium> jandusion, I dont think so no... I need to get some sleep. let me konw how you get on... :)
<jandusion> selinium, good night man, and thanks for the help so faar
<Stormx2> selinium: Looks like it has helped a little. :-) Lets hope my MP3s don't skip.
<dirkson> Hey all- I'm trying to get a network connection set up in ubuntu linux, but I just can't see where to add my ethernet card. The device manager sees it, but networking doesn't list it :-/
<darksoul> NoUse: i think you might be wrong...suse worked once
<Stormx2> Oh joy. Sound juicer crashed.
<dirkson> Anyone know how do go about that sort of thing?
<selinium> Stormx2, I hopoe not, goonight for now!
<Stormx2> That'll teach me to focus another window when it is busy ripping.
<selinium> jandusion, np and good night!
* Stormx2 kills sound juicer.
<Stormx2> selinium: night!
<mdke> hmm
<Stormx2> selinium: and thanks very much for the help
<mdke> cd-ripping is no longer in RestrictedFormats
<NoUse> darksoul you keep debating with me whether I'm right or wrong, I'm just making suggestions + a HD can go bad so it might have been fine when you installed SUSE
<mdke> that blows
<selinium> Stormx2, no problems  :)
<Hostile> Whenever I need to to something which requires password, the box freezes so I can not enter password or or do anything in that desktop, ctrl-alt-bkspace works. Advice?
<Stormx2> I am so sick of sound juicer though...
<Stormx2> It does my head in.
<mdke> Hostile, what version of Ubuntu?
<kemik_> can anyone tell me what i need to perform NAT in ubuntu!?
<NoUse> kemik_ install firestarter
<kemik_> it worked in debian so why doesnt it work with ubuntu?
<darksoul> NoUse: well if it doesnt work i have a rare idea....im prob going to switch my hdd from this computer that does work into my other one and run linux form it...would that work?
<gnomefreak> nouse: i ran into someone the other day that fought with me on the help i gave they asked for the help they dont wanna try it its their own fault
<kemik_> NoUse: not using X
<NoUse> kemik_ then you need to learn iptables
<lazyant> kemik: iptables masquarade and enable ipforwarding
<darksoul> NoUse: i dont mean gui or anything, but would it run on a amd if its in a intel atm
<Stormx2> Sound juicer is having another try at ripping.
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<themuffenmann> what's up guys.
<kemik_> lazyant: doing that.. but i just realized i perhaps need to add a default route ?
<NoUse> darksoul problem solve, figure out whats causing the crash
<mindtzar> I wish the milkman would deliver my milk, in the morning
<dirkson> I'm trying to get my network card working- The device manager sees it, but the networking doesn't list it. :-/ I've edited /etc/network/interfaces, but that doesn't seem to help. Anyone have any ideas?
<Hostile> mdke, Dapper Drake
<dirkson> *networking app
<Stormx2> Haha guess what. Sound juicer *always* crashed on track 6 of any cd.
<mdke> Hostile, known bug, fixed now. in future, make sure you state it when you ask a question about dapper drake
<lazyant> kemik: the "gateway" box should already have a default route, usually the network device upstream. The boxes connected to it should have your gwy as default route
* mindtzar wishes he could get limewire to work so very badly
<Hostile> mdke, How do I fix?
<mdke> Hostile, you don't, the developers fix
<mdke> Hostile, just update tomorrow
<Hostile> Right, but you said its fixed now?
<kemik_> lazyant: mmm..
<mindtzar> heh, switching over to ubuntu was the best decision I ever made
<mindtzar> now all my friends are using it
<Hostile> an update now wont have the fix?
<Stormx2> Guess what. The only reason the rip speed wasn't dropping off was because i was encoding to flac
* mindtzar <3 ubuntu
<mdke> Hostile, not sure, why?
<Stormx2> this is fucking ridiculous.
<lazyant> kemik: check 1st ipforwarding to check connectivity, tehn add NAT
<Stormx2> It takes 20 damned minutes to boot into windows and rip these cds...
<Stormx2> I'd rather do it in ubuntu
<Stormx2> but i'm considering it
<Stormx2> DONT MAKE ME DO IT
<Stormx2> 3.0x
<Stormx2> 2.9x
<Hostile> mdke, well I can just do an apt-get dist-upgrade....and I was wondering if it would include the patch
<kemik_> lazyant: well im irc-ing from the server right now
* bur[n] er puts annoying folks on ignore :\
<kemik_> and actualyl SSH'ed into the server so this is my NATed box...
<Stormx2> 2.8x
<mdke> Hostile, it may do, it may not. you've got to be patient if you run the development distribution, especially at such an early stage
<Hostile> mdke, yeah
<Stormx2> 2.7x.......
<Stormx2> Fuck it
<Stormx2> I'm going onto windows
<Hostile> I used to run unstable debian
<Stormx2> This is ridiculous.
<Hostile> it was even worse
<NoUse> Stormx2 please watch your language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<superbeast> is there a way to downgrade to 32 bit ubuntu w/o redownloading and burning a cd?
<Stormx2> NoUse: Watching it. I know what i'm typing.
<mdke> Stormx2, watch it, as in, don't use bad language
<Stormx2> ok already.
<Stormx2> 2.6x
<mdke> and stop posting useless stuff about the speed of your rip.
<hjack> Hey, how come when I change my screen resolution and choose the option of making this my default it never saves next time boot up?
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: we don't need a play by play
<lazyant> kemik: so you are ssh'ed from a box to your server in a LAN and you want your server to NAT to your box?
<bur[n] er> ;)
<NoUse> you know what I love when I'm volunteering to help people, when they cop an attitude
<Nihil85> mdke, i can't access the Shared Folders in my laptop. The window appears but after a second it freezes. how can i fix this problem?
<mdke> NoUse, group hug!
<darksoul> NoUse: it doesnt say if there bad, but it says under misc Sectors/block... 16... im running this off a MaxBlast 4 cd
<bigmoe> i have a question i have ubuntu and i want to install windows but i do not know how and ubuntu has taken all my hda
<Stormx2> NoUse: You know what I hate. Sound juicer ^.^
<NoUse> Stormx2 have you tried another ripping program?
<bur[n] er> bigmoe: try #windows ;)
<Stormx2> I'ma try and get grip working again.
<dirkson> I'm trying to get my network card working- The device manager sees it, but the networking app doesn't list it. :-/ I've edited /etc/network/interfaces, but that doesn't seem to help. Anyone have any ideas? (Please pardon multiple posts. Third time's the charm?)
<mdke> Nihil85, no idea, sorry. I don't use samba
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: In freenode?!
<bigmoe> didnt get u bur[n] er
<hjack> bigmoe, there is a program called qtpart that will help you resize your partitons........I think your also going to have to manually add windows into your grub
<hjack> I think the windows install will erase grun all together i believe
<bur[n] er> bigmoe: Stormx2: sarcasm... good luck finding windows support here ;)
* bur[n] er woudlnt' do it
<hjack> If you have any of the live distros most have qtpart as part of it
<Nihil85> mdke, i don't use samba. i have to create a wireless lan between two ubuntu pc. Samba is for a linux/windows lan, isn't it?
<bigmoe> yea that is why i want to partition linux 1st
<bur[n] er> bigmoe: if you want a dual boot system, start with windows, then do ubuntu
<nalioth> Stormx2: we really do not need any education in english expletives
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: Woh. There is a #windows channel! Thats !&*$ unbeleivable!
<hjack> The best bet is to install windows then re-install ubuntu when your doing a dual boot
<mdke> Nihil85, you can run it between two ubuntu pc's too. I think that is what "shared folders" does, but I'm not familiar with it at all
<Skyhelix> anyone using newsgroups? Knzb is so buggy it's pathetic... care to suggest another client (w nzb support) ?
<nalioth> Skyhelix: that's the only one i found that works at all
<Stormx2> nalioth: I really do not need your superiority complex right now.
<bur[n] er> Nihil85: did you set up a samba user?  smbpasswd -a?
<Skyhelix> damn :(
<Nihil85> bur[n] er, i don't use Samba
<Skyhelix> I used to use newsleecher (best there is) but taht's windows...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Stormx2!*@*]  by nalioth
<Skyhelix> knzb... After my first download.. It starts another que, but somehow there are no files in my download folder,,,
<Nihil85> mdke, don't worry. i will ask for it to someone
<dirkson> Stormx2: That's great, Storm. You and the chatroom at large obviously do not need one another, as per your statements. Bye! ;)
<lazyant> bigmoe: you can isntall qparted and resize ubuntu partition (I haven't tried it though)
<kemik_> dfadsfas
<mdke> nalioth, strange ban syntax
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host-87-240-137-127.hi-velocity.net]  by nalioth
<nalioth> mdke: hows that?
<delire_> Skyhelix: i'd look for such things with 'apt-cache search newsgroup' and then 'apt-cache show <packagename>'
<mdke> nalioth, better...
<mdke> nalioth, too slow tho
<dirkson> Nalioth: (I think he might be back?)
<lightseek> when I installed xmms it also installed everything needed to play mp3 :)  cool and easy
<nalioth> mdke: what was strange about the first method?
<nalioth> dirkson: thank you. it's fine
<mdke> nalioth, it allowed him to change his username and come back
<delire_> Skyhelix: if you don't find anything this way, i'd poke around the plethora of software at http://freshmeat.net
<gnomefreak> he banned the ip address dont think he can come back
<lightseek> nalioth, after I type apt-get update to I then need to type apt-get upgrade?
<dirkson> nalioth: Fair enough : )
<nalioth> lightseek: yes
<Skyhelix> tx delire, but it seems im all out of luck :/
<Skyhelix> tx anyways
<lightseek> nalioth, thanks
<jasongrieves> anyone really familiar with X and vfb?
<lightseek> nalioth, are you a developer for Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Nalioth: did you try dapper yet?
<Nihil85> bur[n] er, can you suggest me a solution for this problem? i didn't setted any samba's user or setting, i've only opened the Shared Folders and then... it freezed without reason
<[wonder] > how do i enable java on ubuntu amd64?i have firefox
<gnomefreak> !tell [wonder]   about java
<bur[n] er> Nihil85: got me, i use samba and it works well
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i am not an early adopter
<nalioth> lightseek: i am working toward that goal
<lightseek> what email program is mostly used and recommended?
<dirkson> *chews on his problem* I know I've got the right driver, so I can rule that out... But I can't, because the correct driver -should- make eth0 come up in the networking app. But the networking app stubbornly refuses to show eth0.
<mdke> lightseek, evolution comes as default with ubuntu
<kent> lightseek, evolution or thunderbird
<[wonder] > !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, totally, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<lightseek> nalioth, excellent, I think you will make a great developer
<Nihil85> bur[n] er, i've read somewhere that it doesn't need samba if you have to create only a linux/linux lan.
<nalioth> [wonder] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64
* bur[n] er uses thunderbird for personal email and evolution for exchange connecting
<gnomefreak> nalioth: that can be a good thing :)
<nalioth> lightseek: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lightseek> what do the advanced users here recommend?  evolution or thunderbird ?  do they both support spam and virus support?
<mdke> Nihil85, i use ssh to connect between my computers, you could try that, it works well
<bur[n] er> Nihil85: u can use NFS, but Samba works well enough for me
<lightseek> nalioth, what did I say that was off topic?
<gnomefreak> lightseek,  i use thunderbird
<dirkson> Ah, perhaps it'll be listed under lspci... Could try it anyway...
<lightseek> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<mdke> lightseek, yes. Or another nice one is sylpheed
<nalioth> lightseek: we can chat more freely about non ubuntu help subjects in -offtopic
<lightseek> ill try thunderbird
<bur[n] er> sylpheed == text-only though
<lightseek> nalioth, ok
<Skyhelix> klibido:
<Skyhelix>  Depends: kdelibs4 (>=4:3.3.2-6.2) but it is not installable
<Skyhelix>  Depends: libdb4.3++  but it is not installable
<Skyhelix>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.4) but it is not installable
<mdke> bur[n] er, nuhuh
<gnomefreak> Skyhelix,  dont paste in here please
<Skyhelix> any suggestions ??? im trying to get klibidio
<NoUse> Skyhelix read /topic, no pasting
<bur[n] er> mdke: yeah huh... no HTML with sylpheed
<Nihil85> bur[n] er, mdke, now i will try both programs.
<Skyhelix> sorry
<mdke> bur[n] er, oh i see what you mean
<mdke> bonus!
<mdke> http://www.mdke.org/images/xfce_mail.png
<lightseek> does Syanptic show every single application and preogram that is available to install?
* bur[n] er likes html mail ;)
* mdke shivers at html mail
<bur[n] er> lightseek: in your current repository list yes
<dirkson> Yes, it is. Comes up perfectly well in lspci. Soooo.... How to go from an lspci listing to an eth0 llisting.
<bur[n] er> dirkson: by using the right kernel module?  lsmod ??
<darksoul> NoUse: would a x86 install even work on a AMD64bit?
<delire_> dirkson: modprobe the relevant driver
<gnomefreak> lightseek,  depends on the repos in your sources list
<hjack> lightseek, Only if the current repository list.  There are several that are not shown by default though.
<NoUse> darksoul yes
<hjack> s/if/in
<mdke> darksoul, absolutely
<jvai> HEEELP!  i lost all sound in hoary! since the weeknd
<dirkson> Bur[n] er and delire: Both very interesting ideas : ) I'll try them real quick
<shadeofgrey> guys
<delire_> dirkson: ensure you have an 'eth0' entry in /etc/network/interfaces.
<delire_> dirkson: what is the card?
<dirkson> delire_: I do : )
<shadeofgrey> i need help finding the official breezy sources.list file that includes the backports
<bur[n] er> dirkson: sudo dhclient eth0 ??
<lightseek> what happens if I use pon with sudo? would that mean im loged in as root?
<shadeofgrey> somebidy take a minute and help me?
<delire_> dirkson: what is the card? 'lspci | grep Network'
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey, i gave you my website with the complete list on it
<mdke> Nihil85, ssh is secure, too. It is different to nfs in that you don't mount any drives, you just connect to the other computer and copy files back and forward
<darksoul> NoUse: omfg im getting no sound off my avi files
<dirkson> delire_:  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139
<lightseek> gnomefreak, I have 6 repos lines from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325!  Are there any other?
<shadeofgrey> gnomefreak:  i must have missed it....  ive been searching google
<NoUse> darksoul what player are you using?
<delire_> dirkson: ok, so modprobe rtl8139 (from memory)
<dirkson> bur[n] er: Massive errors pop up!! (I am happy about this. Errors at least can tell me what's going on :D )
<darksoul> NoUse: VLC
<gnomefreak> www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/linux.htm
<shadeofgrey> gnomefreak:  id appreciate it if you gave it to me one more timne please
<Nihil85> mdke, ssh will let me share the internet connection of the other pc?
<delire_> darksoul: hehe that's the spirit ;)
<superbeast> 32 bit ubuntu will work on a A64 right?
<gnomefreak> see above
<NoUse> darksoul try mplayer or totem and make sure its configured to use esd for sound
<Skyhelix> what should I do if I get this error? klibido: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.2-6.2) but it is not installable
<darksoul> NoUse: *sigh* but vlc was working with sound yesterday
<jvai> would reinstalling hoary.. bring my sound back?
<NoUse> darksoul mplayer is a better player
<Skyhelix> ah wait nvm
<dirkson> delire_: Module not found. Not listed under lsmod either. I'm -sure- I compiled it as a module, but maybe I should go check. It -needs- to be a module, correct, not just in the kernel?
<delire_> Skyhelix: 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get install kdelibs4'
<shadeofgrey> thanks very much gnomefreak!
<Skyhelix> I think I got it
<mdke> Nihil85, no, nor will nfs
<Skyhelix> delire, nope doesn't work
<jvai> sound stop workin in live cd also.. feathr linux
<delire_> dirkson: try 'sudo ifup eth0'
<mdke> Nihil85, they permit you to transfer files between computers
<b3nw> is there a lighter install than full but not so light as typing server ?
<Skyhelix> Ubuntu Linux: The Debian package doesn't work on Ubuntu. However, after adding the deb-src to sources.list, it can easily be rebuilded on Ubuntu:
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey, your welcome thats why the site is there it will have more to it when i get some extra time
<superbeast> how do you burn an iso image in ubuntu?
<lightseek> superbeast, try k3b
<delire_> superbeast: with k3b or growisofs
<dirkson> delire_: Lots of errors. Mostly variations on "No such device"
<NoUse> superbeast right-click on the iso and click "write to disc"
<bimberi> superbeast: right-click in nautilus and select Write To CD/DVD
<jvai> beast.. dl gnomebaker.. that works for me
<lightseek> superbeast, sudo apt-get install k3b
<gnomefreak> superbeast, k3b or gnomebaker
<bur[n] er> superbeast: right click the .iso from nautilus and 'write to disk'
<superbeast> ok
<superbeast> lmao
<delire_> dirkson: 'modprobe -l | grep rtl'
<superbeast> i'm going to try 32 bit ubuntu so i can run games
<delire_> dirkson: maybe there's an '8139too' in there
<Nihil85> mdke, so what's the name of a good protocol that will let me share both connection and folders?
<lightseek> superbeast, what games?
<alcy> ol pessoal
<superbeast> americas army
<dirkson> delire_: That's the driver I'm supposed to be using, I think.
<shadeofgrey> gnomefreak:  so all i have to do to update to the full version of oo.org now that the backports are available is apt-get remove --purge openoffiuce.org and then apt-get install openoffice.org2 --- correct?
<foomanchew> anyone running SMP here ?
<superbeast> lightseek, americas army
<dirkson> delire_: I've seen it on sits in reference to my card
<delire_> dirkson: 'sudo modprobe 8139too && ifup eth0'
<jvai> i dont want to reinstall. just for sound.. would reinstall alsa help??
<alcy> tem alguem do BRAZIL
<nalioth> foomanchew: yes
<delire_> dirkson: sorry '...sudo ifup eth0'
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey, that should work but what do you mean full version?
<mdke> Nihil85, dunno, sorry
<dirkson> Module not found. I did not see it in the kernel when I compiled it, either, just the standard 8139/8139/8139C module
<delire_> Nihil85: on KDE systems many people like to use fish:// or scp:// to share between machines. i like NFS ond the new SSHFS (but the latter is a bit fiddly).
<foomanchew> nalioth, I am running on a Dell Precision 220 workstation and performance just blows
<dirkson> delire_: Module not found. I did not see it in the kernel when I compiled it, either, just the standard 8139/8139/8139C module. (Sorry for double post. Forgot courtesy delire_: )
<bur[n] er> Nihil85: on nautilus... sftp:// or ssh://
<nalioth> foomanchew: what are the specs on that box?
<foomanchew> its a dual 733mhz with 376 mb RAM
<delire_> Nihil85: SAMBA is commonly used between linux and win32 machnes however, though i dislike it.
<foomanchew> 2 drives 80 GB & 20 GB
<foomanchew> box is dragging
<mdke> delire_, to share an internet connection?
<delire_> dirkson: right, 'modprobe -l | grep 8139'
<foomanchew> running  2.6.12-9-686-smp #1 SMP
<delire_> mdke: no.. i thought he was talking about sharing files and folders between machines.
<shadeofgrey> damnit to hell....  i want the FULL stable 2.0 version of openoffice...  i thought for sure it'd be available when the backports came out
<mdke> delire_, no, seems he wants to share a connection too
<nalioth> foomanchew: you are using a kernel too high for your box
<dirkson> delire_: Done, no feedback
<delire_> mdke: ahah, ok
<foomanchew> hmmm
<Nihil85> delire_, so with fish or scp i will share also the connection?
<foomanchew> nalioth, doh!
<delire_> dirkson: well that's a shame. it's an incredibly common card, so i assumed it would be in the stock kernel.
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey,  ubuntu breezy has full version of oo-2
<delire_> Nihil85: no, sorry, i got you wrong.
<foomanchew> nalioth, what should I use ?
<dirkson> delire_: Well, I -have- recompiled my kernel. Had to, to get a peice of more esoteric hardware working
<Nihil85> delire_, bur[n] er, i need a protocol that will let me share the connection
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey,  if you think your missing something open synaptic and search open office
<shadeofgrey> no, gnomefreak im sorry - thats just not true
<dfeed> Hi all, I was partitioning my hard drive to add an extra partition when something went hideously wrong. GRUB loaded with an error. So, to get my windows partition working again I had to reinstall the mbr. All my linux partitions seem to be there, but how do I go about actually having a working linux system again?
<nalioth> foomanchew: hang on i'm looking
<foomanchew> ok
<Skyhelix> what was the command again for searching trough packages and package info?
<jvai> i missed the sounds in my ubuntu install :(
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey, what part of oo-2 are you missing?
<delire_> Nihil85: no sorry... i do this manually from the command line. AFAIK there are GUI's out there for doing this sort of thing.
<shadeofgrey> breezy ships with 1.9.129
<foomanchew> nalioth, cache search reveals no 386 SMP kernel ?
<gnomefreak> hoary has 1.9
<bimberi> Skyhelix: apt-cache search
<gnomefreak> breezy ships with 2
<shadeofgrey> theres a big difference between that version and the full 20 version
<lightseek> can I make screens and text smaller without raising resolution?
<Skyhelix> apt-cache search, got it, and the next one for like "show package info"?
<delire_> dirkson: hmm.. well i would definitely consider starting up menuconfig and, checking 'M' for RealTek cards and 'make modules && make modules_install && modprobe 8139too'
<Nihil85> delire_, AFAIK? what's afaik?
<delire_> Nihil85: sorry, As Far As I Know
<mdke> Skyhelix, apt-cache show gives you info
<jnymo> hi guys
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey, if you installed breezy than ran updates you have oo-2
<Skyhelix> k, tx again ugys
<dirkson> delire_: Ok, will do. : ) With any luck, that should fix things, no? : )
<steigweis> NVIDIA trouble continues.. now i have installed the latest nvidia drivers but when i change "nv" into "nvidia" in the xorg.conf file x wont start... what did i miss?
<jnymo> I'd like to do a shameless plug of an OSS project that I'm really into right now.. and I think you guys might be interested, if you haven't already heard about it...
<foomanchew> nalioth, its the right kernel, supports PII thru PIV
<oofnik> ah! can someone help me make gdesklets stop loading when i log in?
<NoUse> steigweis have you tried he wiki instructions?
<aris[glande] > steigweis, there is a note into synaptics about how to enable nvidia-glx
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %Stormx2!*@* %*!*@host-87-240-137-127.hi-velocity.net]  by nalioth
<jnymo> anyone ever heard of i2p? the Invisible Internet Project?
<delire_> dirkson: yeah, that should be fine. check first however that support isn't compiled *into* the kernel for your card and if it is, try an 'sudo dhclient -d eth0'
<steigweis> aris[glande] : i dont have the package but the drivers from nvidiasitze
<delire_> jnymo: no
<aris[glande] > ah, you should then look at the sample file they give
<foomanchew> nalioth, ?
<aris[glande] > and spot differences
<aris[glande] > you have more modules to load I think
<NoUse> !tell steigweis about nvidia
<nalioth> foomanchew: i'm still looking
<Stormx2> Stormx is back and no longer fuming.
<dirkson> delire_: Ok..... Curious thing. Checking the config of the kernel I booted from, the realtek drivers -are- using M.... shouldn'y I be able to see them using lsmod ??
<delire_> jnymo: looking at the page now, i think i prefer the approach of http://tor.eff.org
<oofnik> guys i can't get gdesklets to stop autoloading when i log in, i remove the entry but it brings itself back, what the hell is going on?
<jnymo> delire_: there are a few different projects that try to provide anonymity for users on the internet, but I think i2p is going to come out on top.. it's got a solid concept and its growing steadily
<nalioth> why is there not a i386-smp kernel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<foomanchew> not sure
<foomanchew> its kinda weird
<polverari> hi
<oofnik> i don't think they have SMP pentium's..
<delire_> dirkson: it sounds like you didn't compile them. cd into the source tree and 'make modules && make modules_install'
<alcy> ol pessoal
<jnymo> tor is great as an outproxy, but an outproxy network has inherent security issuews
<nalioth> oofnik: of course they did
<jnymo> issues
<lightseek> is there any way to install gnome-ppp without being on the internet? :P
<polverari> ol alci
<misfit_toy> backup question, to completely restore this ubuntu laptop from a fresh install to the moment it's at right now..would the following dir's be enough? /etc /var /home /usr/local ?
<oofnik> oh well nevermind then hah
<nalioth> lightseek: it should be on the cd
<delire_> jnymo: not when coupled with a firewall. i'm fairly ok with privoxy
<alcy> sou novo em Linux
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<polverari> could somebody help me? im facing name resolution problems
<lightseek> nalioth, ah cool!  so how would I install it from there?
<Discipulus> Anyone have any experience with a software consulting firm.
<nalioth> lightseek: if it's on the cd
<nalioth> alcy: portugues esta en #ubuntu-br
<lightseek> nalioth, if its on the cd, how would I install it from the CD?
<delire_> jnymo: regardless, i'll read more and check it out. do you know if i2p has the equivalent of 'torify <program>' ?
<nalioth> lightseek: just use synaptic
<Stormx2> nalioth: I wasn't far off ;-)
<jnymo> delire_: tor chooses low latency over hightened anonymity.. it just depends on one's threat model
<lightseek> nalioth, using Synaptic?
<nrs> howdy all
<jnymo> delire_: also, tor doesn't like it when people swamp their circuits with torrents and filesharing.. i2p encourages it
<nalioth> delire_: tor cloaks are banned from #ubuntu fyi
<delire_> jnymo: mine isn't too high. as long as i'm not giving too much away when i don't want to be and my iptable rules are solid, i'm ok.
<delire_> nalioth: yes, i noticed
<foomanchew> nalioth, I researched the forums and linux-686-smp is the way to go
<jnymo> delire_: you can "i2pify" many programs, with minimal work.. like irc clients work out of the box
<nalioth> foomanchew: perhaps you might purchase some more ram?
<foomanchew> alas performance sux
<foomanchew> yeah
<delire_> jnymo: i only require anonymity for certain http:// services really.
<lightseek> alcy, hehe ;)
<foomanchew> darn it
<Stormx2> Right, lets try getting Grip working
<foomanchew> delire_, try TOR
<delire_> foomanchew: yes, as i said. this is what i use
<foomanchew> sorry
<jnymo> delire_: yea, tor is a bit faster than tor for outproxy services.. i2p just has better fundementals, imo
<delire_> foomanchew: np ;)
<dirkson> delire_: Ok, after some fiddling, I think I -may- have actually made the 8139too driver come out and play..... I'm going to restart to check
<delire_> jnymo: right, i'll read on.
<nalioth> foomanchew: ram should be cheap to max out the box
<TomC> This is less specific to Ubuntu, and geared toward those of us that have been around for a while: Does anybody have a reccomendation for a good log analyzer?
<jnymo> ah, i mean, tor is a bit faster than i2p
<foomanchew> its really specific ram
<delire_> jnymo: yes, i understood
<Skyhelix> anyone managed to install klibidio?
<fletch33> evening all
<delire_> jnymo: tor has a neat little firefox extension which makes it appealing also. one can enable the proxy when desired.
<jnymo> delire_: feel free to swing on by #i2p as well.. theres a changegate there to the i2rcp network (i2p's irc)
<oofnik> guys i can't get gdesklets to stop autoloading when i log in, i remove the entry but it brings itself back, what the hell is going on?
<delire_> jnymo: hehe ok, cool. i may do this.
<jnymo> I usually use switchproxy for i2p
<nerdzyboy_> The external monitor output of my laptop doesn<t output correctly...
* delire_ greps for switchproxy
<jnymo> it's a firefox extension too
<delire_> jnymo: it is too.. excellent. this makes a difference.
<lightseek> whats the best dvd and vob and mpeg player?
<delire_> anyway, time to run off. tis late.
<delire_> night all.
<nerdzyboy_> how can I make the external monitor work correctly?
<jnymo> aye.. its a life saver, delire_
<jnymo> later
<TomC> lightseek: VLC is really nice, but XINE-based players work very well too
<nerdzyboy_> the resolution is just wrong
<alcy> Tem aguel do brazil
<Stormx2> Actually, I'm going to grapple with DMA more tomorrow.
<lightseek> TomC,  so I apt-get install VLC && XINE ?
<Stormx2> I have a feeling i've managed to enable it for my other cd rom drive...
<nerdzyboy_> anyone?
<Stormx2> apt-get install vlc xine
<lightseek> Stormx2, I enabled DMA for my CD
<TomC> lightseek: I don't remember the specific packages, but if you use Synaptic you can search and find all their plugins too
<Stormx2> lightseek: I just did, but it didn't have any effect...
<lightseek> Stormx2, is vlc and xine 2 seperate programs?
<aet> how come i cannot find mplayer for ubuntu?
<bnD> i often accidentally click on things which i dont mean to while moving my cursor around on my laptop, anyone know if there is a way to disable clicking by touchpad?
<lightseek> Stormx2, did you use the -d1 switch?
<bnD> or to at least turn down the sensitivity?
<lightseek> TomC,  ok ty
<alcy> alguem fala Portugues?
<Stormx2> lightseek: The speed slowly went from 3x to 0.5x then sound juicer crashed, like it does every time >.>
<lightseek> Stormx2, hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<bimberi> aet: it's in the multiverse repository and has names like mplayer-386, -586 ...
<TomC> Does anybody have a reccomendation for a good log analyzer?
<lightseek> Stormx2, did you type that?
<Stormx2> lightseek: yep.
<lightseek> Stormx2, ok
<polverari> eu falo, alcy
<lightseek> im doing an upgrade from a fresh breeze install!  only 18mb worth of upgrades :)
<dfeed> Looking deeper into my lost linux partitions, it seems that my main linux partition has some kind of error. Looking at it in PartitionMagic from WinXP, it seems that "Info: MBR Partition Table not in sequential order." Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<foomanchew> bollox
<bnD> can someone let me know the command to update kernel from 386 to 686?
<WinZ> Hey friends! What software can I use for connecting to SSH2 server?
<lightseek> foomanchew, you a pommie?
<mdke> WinZ, i use nautilus, it works great
<foomanchew> nein
<foomanchew> lightseek, :P
<aris[glande] > winjer, what kind of usage ?
<lightseek> foomanchew, bollox is a pommie term :P
<aris[glande] > oops
<lightseek> foomanchew,  :)
<foomanchew> lightseek, yip :P
<aris[glande] > WinZ, to do what ? file transfer ?
<Hobbsee> dfeed: you could try reinstalling grub...
<TomC> dfeed: reinstall and dump windows. It's hard to do the first times you quit cold turkey, but after not using windows for over two years...it's certainly possible
<oofnik> eh.. anyone have ideas why gdesklets comes back after i remove it from startup and save my session?
<Hobbsee> !tell dfeed about reinstallgrub
<Hobbsee> hehe, that too
<foomanchew> is it me or does Breezy seem flaky ?
<bimberi> bnD: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<WinZ> aris[glande] , to use remote shell
<TomC> Hobbsee: He said the partition has an error...not the bootloader
<foomanchew> I have had a ton more issues than with Hoary
<bnD> bimberi, thank you
<Random_Transit> question, I tried the ubu 5.04 live cd in my bro's dell lappy, and the display won't work
<lightseek> bimberi: hello
<aris[glande] > WinZ, then, open a console and type "ssh login@hostname"
<bimberi> bnD: np :)
<aris[glande] > you can skip login if it's the same login as yours
<Random_Transit> why is this, and how do I fix it?
<bimberi> hi lightseek
<lightseek> Random_Transit: try 5.10
<Random_Transit> yeah?
<lightseek> bimberi: :)
<darksoul> NoUse: im trying it your way, lets see what happens eh?
<WinZ> aris[glande] , are the standart openssh-client and openssh-server support ssh2?
<dfeed> Thanks.
<Random_Transit> hoary has some sort of glitch with dell laptop screens, then?
<aris[glande] > WinZ, of course :)
<WinZ> aris[glande] , thank you :)
<lightseek> bimberi:  i conntected to internet but then installed gnome-ppp for next time!  imho they should have installed gnome-ppp by default for new users who have modem
<aris[glande] > WinZ, ssh-1 is deprecated but still supported as compatibility
<WinZ> aah..
<NoUse> darksoul what was my way?
<TomC> Hoary had issues with certain intel chipsets for graphics (Dell has these in some models like mine). There are fixesm though!
<lightseek> Random_Transit: try 5.10 and Im sure it will work
<darksoul> NoUse: put in a diff hdd and try
<bimberi> lightseek: yeah, although you _should_ be able to get dialup working via the Networking applet, but not always it seems :/
<lightseek> why are some hard drives silent when being accessed and some are loud?
<aris[glande] > I only had issue with my wireless card (installing ndiswrapper worked fine) and ACPI
<lightseek> bimberi: yeah not always it seems
<darksoul> NoUse: its configuring/installing packages atm...i want to see what happens..i kinda hope this works couse i dont want to spent 500$ on a new chip
<lightseek> bimberi:  and new users wouldnt work that out
<aris[glande] > I fixed the dsdt but still have no battery info... it's strange
<aris[glande] > else, everything works
<bimberi> lightseek: indeed
<lightseek> bimberi:  but if they had a ppp icon in internet menu, new users can use that
<Random_Transit> one more question, why won't alienated RPM packages install properly?
<foomanchew> anyone now if its possible to benchmark your system and verify against others ?
<lightseek> bimberi: in Australia there are million modem users
<bnD> anyone know how to turn down touchpad sensitivity or disable touchpad clicking?
<foomanchew> linux benchmark
<aris[glande] > foomanchew, what do you want to benchmark ?
<darksoul> NoUse: do you think it will work?
<bimberi> lightseek: i know - i'm one too :P
<NoUse> darksoul I didn't say it was a CPU problem, I said memory or disk
<fletch33> i have a delima if you could help i would appreciate it. i have a nvidia card in my desktop and ubu doesnt work when it is installed. so i took it out and connect my moniter to the standard video card it came with. no here is the problem. automatix will install the proper drivers but i cant install the nvidia card and see what i am doing to get automatix to insatll the drivers. any suggestions on how i can resolve this would be great
<Random_Transit> example, I got an RPM for LimeWire, alienated it, and synaptic had a fit...so did apt
<foomanchew> aris[glande] , my whole system under linux
<aris[glande] > foomanchew, there are *tons* of different things that can alter the performance of a computer
<TomC> Random_Transit: LOTS of reasons...unmet depends, wrong libraries, etc.
<lightseek> bimberi:  I cant recommend ubuntu to any of them because I fear they wouldnt work out how to dial out
<darksoul> NoUse: i know you didint say CPU, but i posted this on the forums awhile ago and its what they said
<foomanchew> aris[glande] , general spu mem disk etc
<NoUse> darksoul ah
<lightseek> I should put in a recommended Ubuntu feature
<bimberi> lightseek: actually what would be better is to make sure the Networking applet works properly - by filing good bug reports
<foomanchew> aris[glande] , I understand, generalising here
<lightseek> bimberi:  im baffled why nobody would habve thought about that
<darksoul> NoUse: but i dont think thats it..i think its prob hdd... but do you think this will work?
<foomanchew> bimberi, the applet does work ?
<mindtzar> anyone know how GNUtelle network works for things like P2P
<mindtzar> because I heard it's not centralised
<darksoul> NoUse: do you know anything in linux that can burn iso's (ubuntu iso)
<aris[glande] > fletch33, yep, i see your problem
<nalioth> darksoul: gnomebaker, graveman, k3b
<lightseek> bimberi:  i was very  suprised when I saw no way to dial out from internet menu!  Simply Mepis has it for example and thats why many modem users new to linux are being recommended that!  Yet if ubuntu had it also, many would recommend that instead I feel
<amr> i am a total douche
<TomC> darksoul: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd -data isoname.iso
<aris[glande] > but that's strange, you have no output at all ?
<lightseek> bimberi:  would you agree?
<Stormx2> is there a how-to on Grip in ubuntu?
<amr> i followed a guide to install wpa with the intel2200bg nic
<amr> removed my old drivers
<amr> compiled new ones
<fletch33> aris[glande] , any suggestions
<bimberi> foomanchew: it worked for me in hoary, but i've not tried it myself in breezy - but have heard of a few problems
<aris[glande] > fletch33, when you're booting with nvidia card, do you see the splash screen ?
<amr> but there was an error and the new ones are dead
<amr> and i am without wireless
<amr> how can i get my drivers back?
<foomanchew> bimberi, hmm strange
<fletch33> aris[glande] ,  yes and then that is it
<lightseek> amr: no you are not!  seperate actions from you! :)  we all make douche actions, but doesnt mean we ARE a douche :)
<amr> lol
<darksoul> NoUse: i love the apt-get commands...one of the most things i hated about linux was the rpms..
<aris[glande] > fletch33, have you tried connecting the screen to the primary video card while nvidia card is into the computer ?
<darksoul> NoUse: white screen again...
<TomC> "douche actions"...awesome
<lightseek> amr:  ;)
<aris[glande] > fletch33, the splash screen, then nothing ?
<amr> if you can help then :p
<darksoul> NoUse: kernal panic *sigh*
<foomanchew> ok have another issue... GLX missing on display ? any ideas ?
<evan___> Anyone know how to get wuftp to bind to an ip other than 127.0.0.1
<fletch33> aris[glande] , no but i thought that installing the nv card would cancel out the other
<lightseek> amr: my first day :) im new
<bimberi> lightseek: no, i think a working Networking applet (+ prominent instruction) would be sufficient
<fletch33> aris[glande] , yep
<darksoul> NoUse: guess you were wrong about the hdd..it prob is the damn cpu DAMNIT
<aris[glande] > fletch33, it doesn't work the windows way :)
<NoUse> darksoul it could be the CPU overheating
<lightseek> bimberi:  ok that may suffice
<aris[glande] > fletch33, p/v
<amr> anyone? 2200 drivers?
<foomanchew> GLX issues anyone ?
<darksoul> NoUse: ..i have a good heatsink and my server-only mode works fine
<darksoul> NoUse: if the damn amd64bit install wont work its the cpu
<lightseek> my first day using Ubuntu and I must say its great!  I only have 1 complaint about ppp dial out, other than that, great :)
<foomanchew> have a nvidia vanta card
<aet> bimberi: so how did mplayer wind up there anyway?
<NoUse> darksoul ok
<foomanchew> using nv driver
<foomanchew> glxglears fails
<darksoul> NoUse: *sigh* im going to kill somone
<bimberi> aet: multiverse? because it's non-free and not supported by canonical
<foomanchew> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<lightseek> darksoul: start with you
<foomanchew> man this is not going so well
<aris[glande] > fletch33, look at your private messages
<darksoul> lightseek: do you use amd64?
<aet> bimberi: just wondering how its not "free" :)
-[Tallia] :#ubuntu- Free SEX!!!!!! ~M-Y-S-T-E-R-Y-S-C-R-I-P-T~ http://forum.mysterynet.org/ 
<lightseek> darksoul: no sorry, I use x386
<willtux> hi there
<nrs> i have ubuntu-server synaptic was not installed by default (nothing really is) now I want to install it only I can't find it via apt
<steve_d> Anyone know if connecting to a samba share using the options under "Places" in gnome actually mounts the share locally somewhere that can be seen on the filesystem?
<darksoul> NoUse: how much do you think a new 3.0 amd64bit chip will cost?
<HrdwrBoB> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<bimberi> aet: the licence (i guess)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b [Tallia] !*@*]  by nalioth
<NoUse> darksoul you expect me to open my big book of prices? I haven't bought a new CPU in 2 years
* [Tallia]  was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<foomanchew> darksoul, try newegg
<darksoul> NoUse: what i dont get is why the hell suse worked once...and only once..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> darksoul did you do a memtest?
<darksoul> NoUse: no, that only checks ram right?
<NoUse> darksoul right
<NoUse> darksoul but a memtest is free
<darksoul> NoUse: then i have no need, i have 2 ram sticks
<lightseek> can anything break by doing an apt-get upgrade?
<bnD> anyone know how i can add the 'run' command back to the application menu? id rather it be there than alt+f2ing ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> darksoul how do you know your RAM isn't bad?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@m58.net85-168-124.noos.fr]  by nalioth
<darksoul> NoUse: becouse i was running 2 servers on server only mode that took up about 700 ram
<nalioth> bnD: that is a very good question.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lightseek> NoUse: can anything break by doing an apt-get upgrade?
<NoUse> darksoul thats really not a valid reason
<bnD> nalioth, you dont know either eh? :)
<darksoul> NoUse: well, im not sure, but from what i heard i have a bad chip
<NoUse> darksoul if it were me, I'd make sure it was nothing else before dropping more cash on a CPU
<NoUse> darksoul but it's your money
<Stormx2> OK, now Grip won't rip without crashing
<lightseek> is mplayer good to play vob and mpeg video files?
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<nalioth> lightseek: not unless you are using non ubuntu repos
<darksoul> NoUse: well im going to go whine on the forums
<nalioth> lightseek: it is
<amr> i cant 'make' the drivers because i dont have gcc3.4
<nalioth> amr: install gcc-3.4
<lightseek> nalioth: ok but is there any non ubuntu repos in my new sources.list that I downloaded using your wget command?
<amr> if it isnt on the cd
<nalioth> lightseek: there are not
<NoUse> lightseek you are really paranoid about repos aren't you? :)
<lightseek> nalioth: videos play choppy, i think its cause X is using vesa and didnt pick up my hercules kyro 4000XT video card!  Any fix for this?
<lightseek> NoUse:  yes indeed, I do a lot of netbanking and money transfers etc
<lightseek> NoUse: want to make sure my system is secure :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lightseek about dma
<lightseek> NoUse: but nalioth just told me anyway that there are no  non ubuntu repos in my new sources.list that I downloaded using that wget command
<NoUse> lightseek yup
<lightseek> nalioth: I turned on dma already but playing video files from  hard drive are also slow and choppy
<nalioth> lightseek: dont know what else to do
<amr> its not on the cd, nalioth
<amr> what do you suggest now sir
<lightseek> nalioth: and my hard drive has dma=1 On
<nalioth> amr: are you not online now? grab it off the net using synaptic or apt-get
<kemik> oehera
<amr> uh
<kemik> i am the stupid
<amr> this is on a windows box
<kemik> blocked 192.168.* in iptables
<amr> if i was online on it now i wouldnt need it
<nalioth> amr: visit packages.ubuntu.com and grab it
<amr> :p
<kemik> dont ask me how i did it ;)
<amr> ok
<jeanluc> whats a good FTP client like cuteftp in windows, but one for ubuntu?
<Xer0_h4x> i installed wine and then intalled winesetuptk to configure it but when i installed winesetuptk it removed wine....wtf and its vise versa how do i fix this AND configure wine? is there a program built into wine i can use to confireu it
<aris[glande] > kemik, paranoia maybe :)
<lightseek> nalioth: is there a way to tell Ubuntu to use my proper graphics card?  its a hercules kyro 4000XT video card
<aris[glande] > jeanluc, i'd use kftpgrabber
<jeanluc> ok
<Xer0_h4x> jeanluc, open a term and type sudo apt-get install gftp
<bimberi> jeanluc: nautilus - (Places -> Connect to Server)
<aris[glande] > jeanluc, it's the best ftp client i know of.
<nalioth> lightseek: you are at a console now?
<lightseek> jeanluc: gFTP
<Xer0_h4x> i installed wine and then intalled winesetuptk to configure it but when i installed winesetuptk it removed wine....wtf and its vise versa how do i fix this AND configure wine? is there a program built into wine i can use to confireu it
<Xer0_h4x> oops
<Xer0_h4x> sorry for re post
<lightseek> nalioth: yes indeed
<SEJeff> Xer0_h4x: The one that comes with wine. winecfg
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lightseek about xcfg
<aris[glande] > oh, kftpgrabber isn't into ubuntu :(
<nalioth> lightseek: when you run that, choose the VESA driver
<darksoul> NoUse: do you think it might be the 3d card after all?
<nalioth> aris[glande] : join #kubuntu and ask about it
<lightseek> Xer0_h4x: i have read wine is poorly written. true?
<lightseek> nalioth: why were you asking?
<bnD> nalioth, do you know a way to control touchpad sensitivy? im often accidentally clicking things, in fact i wouldnt mind disabling the clicking function of my touchpad at all
<SEJeff> lightseek: look at the code and see for yourself. It is pretty impressive if you ask me
<NoUse> darksoul I doubt it, I had thought it installed ok but X didn't start, a kernel panic sounds more serious
<lightseek> nalioth: when I run mplayer you mean?
<cafuego> sorry, whatnow?
<dmlinux> what does all this mean http://pastebin.com/431100 ? anyone know
<nalioth> bnD: in your mouse prefs, i'd assume
<darksoul> NoUse: its just pissing me off lol
<nalioth> lightseek: why did you ask about video card?
<amr> didnt work
<darksoul> NoUse: if ubuntu 64bit doesnt work im going to prob send it down to a shop and see wtf is wrong with it
<lightseek> nalioth: because videos play slow and choppy
<amr> fuck it, i'll reinstall because im lazy
<darksoul> NoUse: i really hope its not the motherboard..
<amr> ta for your help, nn
<bnD> Nalioth, didnt see anything under the general mouse pref's
<aris[glande] > lightseek, that's not really true
<cafuego> darksoul: Ubuntu64 works fine, software wise :-)
<nalioth> bnD: i'm not sure on touchpads
<NoUse> darksoul a motherboard would be cheaper than a new CPU
<maxkelley> dmlinux, it means there's something wrong./
<lightseek> SEJeff: what code?
<aris[glande] > lightseek, wine has to emulate the numerous bugs of the win32 api ...
<bnD> nalioth, thanks :)
<lightseek> aris[glande] : whats not true?
<dmlinux> maxkelley WOW  your a genius :P
<lightseek> aris[glande] : ah ok
<maxkelley> yes, yes, I know...
<SEJeff> lightseek: You asked if wine was poorly written
<aris[glande] > lightseek, that makes the code bloated
<darksoul> NoUse: yea. i dont think its the motherboard thou. it seems to me somthings very wrong since suse managed to get a gui running and ubuntu cant..its said
<lightseek> dmg|lnx: lol
<maxkelley> probably something is wrong with the particular kde app
<lightseek> dmlinux: lol
<lightseek> SEJeff: ah yeah
<darksoul> sad*
<lsuactiafner> darksoul : did you check your memory?
<dmlinux> maxkelley do you know how to fix it?
<lightseek> im not sure
<lightseek> was asking
<maxkelley> reinstall qt, maybe would fix it
<SEJeff> aris[glande] : It doesn't emulate. It maps a broken API and it's quirks, over to another API with it's quirks
<NoUse> lsuactiafner I keep telling him to do that
<darksoul> lsuactiafner: i dont know how for one
<lightseek> aris[glande] : ok
<lsuactiafner> darksoul : ubuntu cd has a memtest option
<NoUse> darksoul google memtest
<NoUse> darksoul you just burn their CD and boot off of it
<lsuactiafner> darksoul : or even floppy..
<darksoul> lsuactiafner: really? what is it?
<bnD> ah, nalioth, i needed to grab a package called 'tpconfig' :)
<misfit_toy> backup question, to completely restore this ubuntu laptop from a fresh install to the moment it's at right now..would the following dir's be enough? /etc /var /home /usr/local ?
<aris[glande] > SEJeff, by emulate, I mean "reproduce the quirky behaviour of"
<lsuactiafner> but really think its your memory
<lsuactiafner> darksoul : just read the instructions once youve booted the system, press f1 i think for the options
<darksoul> lsuactiafner: whats the option for the ubuntu cd?
<Benny> prova
<darksoul> lsuactiafner: how do we know its just not the cd thats bad?
<dmlinux> maxkelley im just trying to get a nice Wireless network manager, but there are no good ones that dont give me some Bullshit error when trying to compile/install  it
<mobus> where can I get the OpenGL libraries?
<lsuactiafner> darksoul : also, even if your system runs, it will die after sometime, as everything gets currupted slowly
<NoUse> darksoul cause it happens on multiple CDs right?
<luke_> is it normal for ubuntu to pause every now and then, causing the mouse to jump when it comes back?
<maxkelley> dmlinux: network-admin
<lsuactiafner> darksoul : run an md5 checksum on the cd
<devint> anybody else experience major lag with the bugzilla in Ubuntu? I don't experience this is Windows...
<maxkelley> it's installled by def... works ok, I guess
<darksoul> lsuactiafner: yes it does... but i wonder if it would work if i added my hdd from this computer lol
<dmlinux> maxkelley apt-get?
<maxkelley> dmlinux, I couldn't find a decent one either...
<maxkelley> dmlinux, it is installed in the base breezy sys
<mmHg> luke_ : I don't have that problem
<lsuactiafner> anyways bed night
<maxkelley> type it in a terminal, run prompt.. whatever
<luke_> okay thx mmHg
<mobus> where can I get OpenGL?
<dmlinux> maxkelley oh that, yeah but that one sucks, im connected and everything, but i want a more intelligent way of using Wifi
<carambol> hi
<maxkelley> dmlinux, Windows takes all the good ones :(
<Shadowpillar> question
<carambol> how you install a .scr.zip file
<mmHg> luke_ : might be your system, you got enough memory, power, etc?
<maxkelley> well, I gotta be going...
<Shadowpillar> why is the en-us locale not in ubuntu?
<NoUse> carambol what program are you trying to install?
<maxkelley> see everyone later :)
<Xer0_h4x> SEJeff, the setup is stupid and it wont add a the c drive....why not? should i run winecfg as root? (i just removed wine cuz it wont work)
<Shadowpillar> the only english locale is the GB locale
<cafuego> carambol: Not. it's a windows screensaver. (or possibly a virus)
<dmlinux> maxkelley thats because all the computer manufacts design computers for win XP , they probibly get some kind of pay out
<carambol> proxomido
<maxkelley> dmlinux, duh..... :)
<litage> when booting from the Ubuntu live CD, is it possible to boot to shell and not load X?
<luke_> mmHg: not really, it's a 750mhz lappy. 512 memory though
<dmlinux> maxkelley if i didnt play games  i would get rid of windows, and clear up 14 gigs
<maxkelley> I know :)
<Dasnipa`> isnt that what wine is for?
<mobus> where can I get OpenGL?
<Shadowpillar> Question, why is there no en-US locale in ubuntu?
<Dasnipa`> mobus: apt-cache search opengl
<carambol> cafuego, promimodo
<mobus> thanks
<mmHg> luke_ : should be enough, does this happen at random, or when you run a specific app?
<Shadowpillar> tired of abiword's spellchecker marking me wrong for mispelling center, as centre would get marked wrong in school work ;X
<Xer0_h4x> can anyone help me setup wine ? it wont make the c drive....the new winecfg is crap
<carambol> sorry, i mean proximodo, cafuego
<vladuz976> i made a mistake copying some files in /etc system doesn't boot anymore.  can i some how get into single user mode and mount my root partiton from there and fix it? i have backups of all files?
<Shadowpillar> Xer0_h4x: dude, it's pretty simple, the c drive is a folder
<Dasnipa`> Xer0_h4x, did you get wine 0.91?
<Xer0_h4x> i just got it from apt-get
<Xer0_h4x> liek i installed it
<luke_> mmHg: when it's thinking about stuff. all apps. only for a very short period (< 1sec)
<Dasnipa`> id recommend the latest version personally
<Dasnipa`> they have a ubuntu package for it
<Dasnipa`> on their site
<Xer0_h4x> but when i ran winecfg and went to drivers and added a driver it gave me an error in my term
<mmHg> luke_ : does your video card share memory with your system?
<darksoul> NoUse: whats ECC?
<Shadowpillar> Xer0_h4x: create .wine/drive_c mkdir ~/.wine/drive_c
<NoUse> darksoul its an error checking thing for memory, google knows more
<darksoul> anyone know what ecc is?
<darksoul> NoUse: well it says under chipset ECC: Disabled
<luke_> mmHg: i'd imagine so.
<bimberi> Xer0_h4x: wine includes a "winecfg" command, perhaps that's what you're after
<bimberi> Xer0_h4x: sorry, missed one of your posts (D'Oh)
<mmHg> luke_ : perhaps a less bulky WM would help, say fluxbox, blackbox, or something similar
<Xer0_h4x> lol ok i got it to work now :) thanks
<darksoul> NoUse: if all else fails ill just install server only mode from the cd then install gnome-desktop
<darksoul> NoUse: whats the command to start GDM to run gnome desktop?
<Xer0_h4x> sudo gdm
<Xer0_h4x> first
<Xer0_h4x> sudo killall gdm
<Xer0_h4x> then sudo gdm
<Xer0_h4x> :)
<luke_> mmHg: maybe yeah, i'll look into it. i've only had ubuntu for two days so there may be some things i've missed
<darksoul> thks
<Xer0_h4x> np
<luke_> mmHg: thanks for your help btw
* luke_ sleeps
<NoUse> darksoul sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<NoUse> darksoul then you should be able to use 'boot up manager' to set it to start all the time
<bimberi> darksoul: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<darksoul> im beginning to think that its my 3d card it cant install right and is causing kernal panic
<darksoul> hey its more then possible, linux has been very picky before
<darksoul> anyway its 39% done in memcheck and so far no errors
<lightseek> darksoul: hehe
<darksoul> ....................................
<darksoul> ...........................................................................
<darksoul> i take that back
<darksoul> now it has 16 thou errors
<nerdzyboy_> where is the xorg.conf file?
<darksoul> 21508
<darksoul> 30000
<darksoul> god i hate you nouse
<darksoul> 50000..
<bimberi> nerdzyboy: /etc/X11
<NoUse> darksoul those are mem errors?
<darksoul> 390mb bad..
<darksoul> yes
<nerdzyboy_> thanks
<darksoul> 430mb..
<nalioth> darksoul: we dont need the play-by-play
<NoUse> darksoul well mem is cheaper than a new CPU
<darksoul> 450mb...
<lightseek> darksoul: ah so you have bad RAM?
<darksoul> omg
<darksoul> 520mb
<lightseek> NoUse  was right
<darksoul> over 100 thou errors
<NoUse> darksoul we don't need a play by play
<lightseek> NoUse: you were right about it
<darksoul> lol
<lightseek> NoUse: good pick up
<darksoul> thanks nouse
<NoUse> lightseek I used the force
<darksoul> it sould cost less then oh.... 100$
<darksoul> OMG
<darksoul> 700MB!?!
<aet> darksoul: it might help to clock it down a little
<darksoul> ALL MY RAM IS BAD
<darksoul> aet: how?..
<lightseek> NoUse: :P
<lightseek> NoUse: sorry Im not a star wars cult fan
<jeanluc> I Need azureus!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<aris[glande] > darksoul, try removing your ram, cleaning the contacts
<aet> darksoul: it just incompatible with yuor motherboard
<darksoul> if all my ram is bad then how the hell could i run 2 css servers taht take 700mb ram
<NoUse> lightseek neither am I
<darksoul> aet: no its comatable, since they said it was
<aris[glande] > lightseek, and if you have more than one part, swap them
<lightseek> NoUse: ok :)
<darksoul> aris: were are the contacts lol
<darksoul> aris: the golden parts? and were would i clean it
<lightseek> aris[glande] : what?
<bnD> im very surprised there doesnt seem to be an included gnome application like 'ksynaptics' for getting touchpad setup correctly
<darksoul> god 241664 errors
<aris[glande] > oops
<SEJeff> darksoul: The gold part that you stick in the motherboard
<aris[glande] > s/lightseek/darksoul/
<darksoul> AND ITS STILL CHECKING
<darksoul> ...wait a sec how the hell could it still be checking if my ram is all used up....
<lightseek> aris[glande] : :)
<aet> darksoul: i think it checks it like 10 times
<NoUse> darksoul it runs multiple passes, it doesn't stop until you manually exit
<darksoul> ah its going to check my chipset i think..
<aris[glande] > darksoul, at least, it will be easy to prove the RAM is defect. is it under warranty ?
<darksoul> yes, i think
<darksoul> but im going to try what you said aris
<lightseek> darksoul: its not a comcrap is it?
<aris[glande] > I sometime forgot to check a computer I started memtest on
<darksoul> lightseek: dont think so
<aris[glande] > memtest ran in loop for 4 days
<darksoul> well im going to try 64bit install
<darksoul> so i guess some of my ram was still good when i installed suse
<lightseek> aris[glande] : it took you 4 days to work that out? :)
<aris[glande] > lightseek, no, I closed the door of my dad's office and forgot about it :)
<lightseek> aris[glande] : rofl ;)
<lightseek> funny :)
<lightseek> hugoboss: im wearing your undies today
<aris[glande] > my dad asked a week after "hey, can I shut of the screen of the computer in my office ?" "why ? it's on ?"
<hugoboss> oo
<GhostFreeman> how do I run emacs in terminal-only mode
<lightseek> aris[glande] : lol :)
<lightseek> hugoboss: and I bought a pair of your socks once and they broke after 1 month, bad quality dude :P
<hjack> I just wanted to bring this url to light for anyone who has or might remember someone coming in asking about w32codecs for linux
<hjack> http://nozell.com/blog/archives/2005/07/22/w32codecs-for-ubuntu-hoary/
* bimberi wonders if hugoboss gets this all the time
<hugoboss> but they are pretty, aren't they?
<nalioth> hjack: what's the matter with
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hjack about w32codecs
<RaethDragon> Hey
<hugoboss> bimberi: hmm?
<NoUse> GhostFreeman 'unset DISPLAY' and then run emacs
<Lars_G> So please, anyone got any ideas for being able to use my webcam without the kernel freezing before compiling my own kernel? please?
<GhostFreeman> ok
<bimberi> hugoboss: nvm
<blackhat> I have a problem, I ripped a DVD onto my PC and when I make an ISO it turns out to be 7GB it should be 4.7 so it wont burn right...
<GhostFreeman> this works
<GhostFreeman> thanks!
<Lars_G> blackhat: It can be 7Gb too.
<Lars_G> blackhat: It's possibly a dual layer dvd
<blackhat> Lars_G it wont burn it says its too big for disc.
<blackhat> Lars_G what should I do>?
<Lars_G> blackhat: You will need a dual layer blank and burner, or to split the image in parts.
<Lars_G> splitting I don't know how to do though, sorry
<blackhat> Ah, I see.
<blackhat> Thanks Lars_G
<misfit_toy> one more try, since each distro is different in directory patterns...can someone here answer this?
<misfit_toy> one more try, since each distro is different in directory patterns...can someone here answer this?
<misfit_toy> backup question, to completely restore this ubuntu laptop from a fresh install to the moment it's at right now..would the following dir's be enough? /etc /var /home /usr/local ?
<Sedge> anyone successfully installed UT2K4 on ubuntu and have any tips? i can't get the shell script to work
<ParTas> how to set alarm?
<NoUse> misfit_toy you'd be better off just saving /etc and your home dir and then following this method to match packages installs http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<NoUse> Sedge what error are you getting?
<ispiked> is bugzilla.ubuntu.org slow for anyone else?
<steigweis> strike! finally i got my nvidiadrivers set up!
<Sedge> hmm, ok i got the installer running
<steigweis> thanks, found the great wiki
<bimberi> ispiked: it's often (always?) slow yes
<ispiked> bimberi: :(
<Sedge> by typing sh linux-installer.sh
<Sedge> but it asks me to put in disc 2
<Sedge> and i can't eject my cd1
<Sedge> :P
<steigweis> Sedge: what driver? 7667?
<Sedge> video driver?
<winston> heeeeeeeeelp, my ubuntu has been rendered useless and im stuck using windows
<steigweis> yes is it the Nvidia driver from the nv site?
<Sedge> i've got an ATI 9600pro (i know ati sux for linux)
<Sedge> i just dumped windows yesterday :P
<winston> i cant debug it and i even tried reinstalling and its still stuck with the same prob
<mustard5> winston, you might need to elaborate on what the problems is
<steigweis> ok, then good luck :)
<thrush> winston: there is no excuse for using windows! use a livecd
<NoUse> Sedge you have to eject it from the gnome desktop
<Sedge> hmm ok, trying again
<mustard5> winston, and how you the problems arose perhaps would be nice to know too
<winston> mustard5 Id love to but i dont know how to describe the prob xept i cant log in to X
<krischan> Guten Abend.
<winston> stuck in terminal
<winston> mode
<litage> when booting from the Ubuntu live CD, is it possible to boot to shell and not load X?
<mustard5> winston, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<winston> thrush id like to have it on my system
<steigweis> i can feel no difference with nvidia driver or without... why all that work?
<Sedge> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Sedge> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Sedge> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<Sedge> that's the error it gives me when i try to eject
<Sedge> it's wanting me to mount disc2
<Sedge> but i can't get disc1 out :P
<mustard5> winston, try running the above command and when you come to the drivers section, choose VESA drivers
<winston> mustard5 yes, i went through it and now i dont even see the visual login anymore
<ParTas> whit what program i can write to cd?
<winston> is there no way to truly format and reinstall^
<maino82> winston: does it give you any kind of error when you try "/etc/init.d/gdm start"?
<mustard5> winston, you can run the installer disk again
<mustard5> winston, that should give you a clean install
<thrush> ParTas: u can use your file manager for that, or gnomebaker or k3b. gui solutions
<winston> mustard5 the install disk keeps the settings even though i tell it to format
<senfo> has anybody here successfully installed and used Kat?
<hypershock> his
<winston> how much memory for my video card do i put in the dpakg?
<mustard5> winston, if you were fomatting that makes no sense
<Sedge> well, i popped cd2 into my secondary drive.... hopefully i can eject that one :P
<aet> Sedge: lsof|grep cdrom0
<kiroshi> hm, i'm having a problem- i can't connect to the internet, but i know which chipset i've got- via rhine
<winston> mustard5 i know it makes no sense thats why im stuck
<kiroshi> what module do i need to modprobe?
<winston> it was good when i upgraded from hoary but now i reinstall and it keeps the problem
<Sedge> what's lsof do? i got a warning: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<winston> in config xserver how much memorry to give my vid card?
<mustard5> winston, how much RAM do you have?
<winston> 512
<aet> Sedge: it lists all open files and programs using them
<Sedge> ah
<thrush> Sedge: lsof just lists open files..sorry cant tell u more than that withoug googling or something
<aet> Sedge: do that as root
<mustard5> winston, just give it some low amount like 64mb
<senfo> actually, better yet, Kat is looking for a few things to extract text from various documents made up of many MIME types.  For example, antiword, cat, dvi2tty, html2text, man2html, xlhtml, etc....does anybody know where I can find these?  I've done a search in the Add Application utility and have come up short
<mustard5> winston, you should be able to choose the default settings for each option when reconfiguring
<mustard5> winston, what vid card you using?
<dtamas> what is the point of ubuntu about trusted computing?
<Agiofws> how does someone start sshd service on ubuntu ?
<aet> Sedge: you can just kill the process if you are evil enough :)
<thrush> Agiofws: i believe /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Sedge> hehe
<Sedge> well i closed my terminal window
<Sedge> then the install aborted o.O
<Lars_G> Agiofws: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<thrush> Agiofws: sudo ^
<Sedge> i'm gonna have to figure this out :P
<krischan> Hi! How can I increase the font size when the GDM is displayed? The menu entries and my typed user name are so tiny, I can barely read it.
<Sedge> is the best way to launch shell scripts by using the terminal?
<winston> aaaaaaaaaaarg ok, i went through the reconfig, what now?
<Sedge> and using sh?
<kiroshi> can somebody help me get online? my computer running ubuntu can't connect to the internet.
<mustard5> winston, what vid card you using?
<Lars_G> So I guess it's recompiling the kernel for me? :'(
<mustard5> winston, did you choose 'VESA' for your driver when reconfiguring?
<winston> dont know but if necessary i can get it
<senfo> kiroshi: by default Ubuntu appeared to use only DHCP...do you have a DHCP server running?
<winston> i chose vesa yes
<mustard5> and what error do you get when it finishes?
<mustard5> winston,  and what error do you get when it finishes?
<winston> rebooting to see if anything changed
<Sedge> double clicking on the linux-installer.sh in nautilus doesn't seem to work
<Sedge> but if i run it from the terminal it works
<Sedge> is that the ideal functionality?
<kiroshi> senfo: er, i have a router
<thrush> Sedge: i normally chmod u+x filename and just run it
<kiroshi> senfo: but in my experience with past linux distros i've used dhcpcd
<Sedge> hmm
<Sedge> i can't chmod a file on a readonly source though can i?
<winston> ok i got in to my visual login screen now, butheres my error msg: your session lasted less than 10 seconds...
<Sedge> this file is on cd
<StevenK> Sedge: No, you can't.
<thrush> Sedge: ah then sh filename i guess
<senfo> kiroshi: are you famarliar (sp) enough with ifconfig to know what to look for?
<Sedge> okies
<Sedge> strange that it won't let me eject my cdrom though, when it asks me to mount cd2
<winston> when i view detials the first error i see is icetransmkdir: error: unable to find transport:tcp
<Lars_G> pretty please?
<nickrud> Sedge, you can control that behavior in system->preferences->file management, the tab behavior
<Lars_G> Any way to avoid my webcam freezing the kernel on breezy when used by any v4l app?
<winston> second error is euid !=0, directory `dev`X
<kiroshi> senfo: well, no.
<mustard5> winston, lets try reseting your xorg.conf altogether with this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<winston> ok.. trying
<Sedge> hmm, that's cool
<Sedge> even though my install aborted when copying files on cd2, it resumed from where it left off the second time i ran it
<Sedge> linux ftw!
<Sedge> windows sure wouldn't do that
<Kenny> I've got a problem getting the install CD to boot on my new HP ZV6000 notebook.  i know others have it working on this system without this problem.  I posted this on the forum, but have had no luck there.  I'll post a link to the forum thread to explain my problem in detail
<winston> done, trying to log in agian...
<mustard5> winston, k
<winston> still have the less than 10 sec prob
<Kenny> here's the link.  If anyone can at least point me in a proper direction i'd be very greatful
<kbrooks> why is making linux distributions too easy dangerous
<winston> buut the errors are gone
<kbrooks> ?
<Kenny> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89212
<Sedge> haha, now i can't eject disc 2 from my second drive
<Sedge> any ideas?
<Sedge> oh, wait
<Sedge> it worked :P
<kiroshi> kbrooks: because i've found it easier to setup gentoo properly than ubuntu, maybe?
<winston> detaiils tell me Xsession is beginning session setup ... (but nothing happens)
<server_newbie> Hi I want to create a web photo album on my ubuntu Server, and I want my better half to manage the layout from a windows pc. Can this be done and if so by what sw
<server_newbie> Thanks for any help
<kbrooks> kiroshi: reason rejected
<kiroshi> kbrooks: darn.
<Sedge> lol
<kbrooks> kiroshi: too easy == like windows
<Sedge> define properly
<Sedge> :P
<winston> any ideas on how i can get into gnome?
<nalioth> Kenny: really new hardware sucks for linux
<mustard5> winston, I'm just reading some stuff about it online
<kiroshi> properly - getting everything running smoothly, from Xorg with nvidia and xcomposite, network, and apache.
<winston> cool, waiting patiently :)
<mustard5> winston, I won't be long... :)
<Sedge> yeah well wish me luck kiroshi, i've got an ati video card :P
<maddash> has anyone been able to control the laptop fan speed through /proc/acpi/ibm/fan?
<ParTas> how set up Kalarm?
<Sedge> apache shouldn't be that different between ubuntu and gentoo
<mustard5> winston, check this out and see if you think it is relevant http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23771.html
<kiroshi> ati drivers have gotten better though, right?
<server_newbie> server_newbie
<Sedge> i think so
<Kenny> nalioth: I've seen posts where other people got ubuntu running on this same series laptop without this problem.  I know linux will run on mine, i've booted a knoppix disk and installed fedora, but i don't like that one
<kiroshi> senfo: so about ifconfig?
<maddash> anyone?
<Sedge> i'll probably end up fooling with them here tonight, if this UT2K4 install works
<nalioth> Kenny: i'm sure it can be done, also. i just have 0 clue how to go about it
<Sedge> so i'll letcha know
<maddash> does anyone have the module ibm-acpi loaded?
<winston> checking...
<server_newbie> server_newbie
<Kenny> nalioth: any ideas to where else i could look for help?
<Sedge> it just won't boot the install cd kenny?
<nalioth> Kenny: here when some of the more knowledgable people are here
<Kenny> sedge: correct.  it gets to a certain point (that i typed up on the forum) and it hangs
<Sedge> what point?
<Kenny> nalioth: is there a regular time that these more knowledgable people are around.
<nalioth> Kenny: i'm surprised they're not here now
<mustard5> winston, the very last post in that thread might be relevant...I don't know
<Kenny> sedge: this link explains everything -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89212
<basti__> could someone explain the difference between runnig gksudo and normal sudo ?
<Sedge> kenny: checking
<Kenny> nalioth&sedge: i appreciate the help!!
<nalioth> basti__: gksudo is to start gui programs and sudo is to start console apps
<bimberi> basti__: gksudo prompts for a password in a gui wondow, sudo prompts in the terminal
<theine> basti__, gksudo is for using GUI applications under Gnome with root privileges, sudo is the same for terminal based applications
<n0odl3> how do i check if i have xutils package installed?
<basti__> ok. thanks for the info guys :)
<mustard5> winston, you can probably do this yourself by googling with your error message btw .. I used the keywords 'ubuntu session lasted less than 10 seconds'
<bimberi> basti__: take your pick :P
<kiroshi> ohh, that was a sneaky move i pulled- i just ran dhcpcd from my gentoo installation on ubuntu.
<kiroshi> and it works ;D
<kiroshi> * :D
<basti__> I go with bimberi version ;)
<bimberi> basti__: yay :)
<sajd> anyone using avahi ?
<Sedge> kenny: hmm, i'm not too sure, reading your post doesn't give me any obvious troubleshooting paths to go down
<Sedge> in my experience it's usually been video that's caused the installer to hang
<Kenny> sedge: that's my problem.  i'm stuck and don't have any idea where the problem could be.
<Sedge> happened with me when installing fedora core 2
<n0odl3> how can i check if i have xutils installed?
<Sedge> and ati video is notorious for not having good linux support
<kiroshi> should i decide to upgrade from warty to breezy, are there any foreseeable problems, or should it be safe?
<Kenny> sedge: that makes perfect sense...i just dont see why others don't have the same problem...
<pox> what up
<Sedge> i'm sure somebody a lot more technical could point you to how you could rebuild the iso including a different video driver, but i'm not quite that advanced =)
<ubuntu> I need some help ...
<Sedge> but i dunno if that's the right route to pursue either
<n0odl3> how can i check if i have xutils installed?
<theine> n0odl3, search for it in the Synaptic package manager
<Lars_G> I refuse to recompile my kernel!
<c0p> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubuntu> ... I installed Ubuntu alongside my existing Windows XP OS, so naturally I decided to install GRUB along with the Ubuntu OS. Now when I boot up, it says it's loading GRUB, then it comes up with a GRUB Error, and I can't get passed it, the only way I'm on here now is because I'm using the Live CD. Can someone tell me how to fix the GRUB Error?
<c0p> !ftpd
<ubotu> c0p: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<winston> mustard5 it worked, im in my Xsession now and seeing gnome, only thing is some icons missing
<winston> so I guess this is a good thing:) thanks
<kiroshi> there was a good guide on o'reilly that had a guide on how to rebuild an iso
<Kenny> sedge: thanks for the help.  nice to know that people will do what they can!
<Sedge> =) no problem
<winston> all my progs i installed are no longer recognised
<mustard5> winston, did you run any programs as root?
<Sedge> that's the main backbone of the linux support world i find, the users ;)
<senfo> Lars_G: why would you refuse to rebuild a kernel?
<winston> dont think so, just sudo
<senfo> kiroshi: sorry, got sidetracked
<QuestionZ> ... I installed Ubuntu alongside my existing Windows XP OS, so naturally I decided to install GRUB along with the Ubuntu OS. Now when I boot up, it says it's loading GRUB, then it comes up with a GRUB Error, and I can't get passed it, the only way I'm on here now is because I'm using the Live CD. Can someone tell me how to fix the GRUB Error?
<mustard5> winston, I believe you formatted and reinstalled correct?
<senfo> kiroshi: did you get your answer?
<Lars_G> senfo: Because I don't want to compile the NVIDIA drivers as well. and also loose apt upgradeability
<kiroshi> senfo: no problem, i fixed it by running dhcpcd from my gentoo install
<winston> no, I tried what was in the page you sent me to
<senfo> kiroshi: ok...sorry about that
<senfo> kiroshi: congrats on getting it back up, though
<mustard5> winston, prior to this though I mean
<Hobbsee> QuestionZ: what error waas it?
<mustard5> winston, you mentioned formatting and reinstalling to try to fix the problem
<winston> yes, and its like it was when i reinstalled now
<winston> which isnt all that bad unless the prob persists
<QuestionZ> I forget exactly what error it was, I think the last two number were 71 though, I'm not 100$ sure
<senfo> Lars_G: interesting...I've used Gentoo for years so I guess I'm not really sure what compiling a custom kernel would do to Ubuntu...certainly wouldn't work for me, though as I'm a kernel developer
<mustard5> winston, I would think that you are back to a clean install and need to reinstall that stuff again
<winston> im downloading the missing progs now to get my system to where it was
<winston> yep
<c0p> i have a dedicated server and i want an ftp daemon on it.. what is a stable, basic, ftpd?
<winston> thansk for your help mustard5
<mustard5> winston, k good luck anyway :)
<mustard5> winston, we got lucky on that one I think :)  (I had no real idea of what to do )
<Sedge> :P
<Sedge> luck ftw!
<Lars_G> senfo: :P
<Lars_G> senfo: Yes I was just whining I know
<winston> hehe yeah i always get lucky with comps with a little help, just wish i actually learned what went wrong but at least im back to work
<winston> anyone know a good prog to use for making a podcast besides audacity?
<Lars_G> senfo: And yes compiling a kernel is very easy but I wanted to whine and gripe. and pray someone knew an alternative ;)
<mustard5> winston, well I would suspect that some program was run as root, that seems to be how others ended up in that situation
<mustard5> winston, there could be other ways it happened, but I havent read anything on google about it so I dont know
<Sedge> hey winston, does audacity convert wma's to mp3?
<senfo> Lars_G: no worries...In this day in age, many Linux guys argue that a Windows person could easily run Linux...this is definitely true, but I certainly wouldn't expect hardly any of them to compile their own kernel...not saying that you're not capable, it sonds like you are
<Sedge> and does it run on ubuntu? :P
<winston> hmm Sedge, I dont use wma so i dont know
<QuestionZ> hobbsee can you help me?
<Sedge> yeah, i just installed ubuntu last night
<Sedge> dumped windows
<Sedge> but i have a crapload of wma's
<winston> cool Sedge welcome
<Sedge> that i need to convert
<Lars_G> senfo: Yes I am :), and I haven't used windows in years btw
<senfo> Sedge: congrats ;-)
<Sedge> hehe, thx
<Sedge> ok, ut2k4 install finished, patching and gonna try to run it
<QuestionZ> Can anyone help me?
<senfo> Lars_G: lucky you...I still often sit at a Windows machine at work
<winston> well there is a prog called sound converter  that might do it
<winston> Sedge
<mustard5> QuestionZ, what was the question?
<Hobbsee> QuestionZ: you'll probably need to go and find the exact error number that you got - it could be anything
<deang> Ack! My resolution just got stuck at 640x480..  it was fine.  I've had this before3 when I forgot to turn my monitor on, but not this time.    Ctrl+Alt+Backspace gives me a console login, not another gnomse login. :(
<Lars_G> senfo: Nod. I only use POSIX systems now, linux, FBSD and OS X. I know I'm lucky. they let me choose my env at work
<winston> anyone use freecycle?
<deang> winston: Yep!
<winston> deang how do i install it?
<winston> deang bewarned Im still noob on some level
<deang> Uhh.. I thought you were refering to the Site that coordinates yahoo groups for echanging material goods locally
<mustard5> deang, you on Hoary?
<Lars_G> senfo: Now if you code in the kernel shouldn't you use or have clean copies of the kernel?
<winston> deang no, im refering to a garage band type prog in alpha stage
<QuestionZ> mustard5: I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows XP, so I installed GRUB, but now I get an error when I try to boot up saying GRUB couldn't start.
<deang> mustard5: Edubuntu
<Lars_G> senfo: Without any distro's/person's patches?
<Lathiat> sajd: yep
<Lathiat> sajd: i wrote some of it :)
<mustard5> deang, hmm..k.. I guess the hoary how to on fixing res won't be relevant then
<trappist> QuestionZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mustard5> QuestionZ, eekk...grub problems..I'm not very good with them soz
<QuestionZ> trappist: I installed Ubuntu after I installed Windows, would your lin still help me?
<deang> Ack.  I guess my mind is numb now.  I'm on the latest version.  Frustrated that I can't find an "About this OS" menu item
<mustard5> QuestionZ, yes it will help
<mustard5> QuestionZ, I've just been reading it ;)
<QuestionZ> mustard5, trappist: Alright, thanks
<odd-> hey, there's a chan. Called #ubuntu-dirty just check it out, we're all cool so if you're not cool, don't come. Only the c00l kids can come.
<odd-> kplzthx
<deang> there it is, system menu, and default browser page. :(
<mustard5> QuestionZ, you come under the 'Grub failed to install' prerequisite I think :)
<Sedge> how do i view what processes are running from the terminal?
<StevenK> Sedge: 'ps axw' or 'top'
<deang> Breezy Badger.  Resolution stuck at 640x480, previously happy at greater resolution for weeks.
<darksoul> NoUse: you still here?
<Sedge> k
<NoUse> darksoul yeah
<winston> anyone know if its possible to include an audio file while recording in audacity?
<mustard5> QuestionZ, it looks like there is a bit of reading to do though before you start
<sajd> Lathiat, hmm, i can't get stuff to display in dns-sd://local/
<QuestionZ> mustard5: Ok, I'm reading it, where do I go to type the "mount /dev/hda3 /boot/" and "/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda "?
<darksoul> NoUse: sorry, i did manage to get ubuntu to run on it 2 months ago, im just remembering, and if i clicked anything errors would come up saying i had to shutdown
<Lathiat> sajd: ah, kde?
<Lathiat> sajd: or gnome?
<sajd> gnome, nautilus
<mustard5> QuestionZ, you will need a liveCD
<Lathiat> ubuntu's nautilus isn't compiled with dns-sd suppor
<z3r0x> hi
<Lathiat> t
<deang> I like 'ps -Ac' myself
<winston> anyone notice that evolution seems to be unstable in breezy?
<NoUse> darksoul yeah that sounds like memory problems
<mustard5> QuestionZ, using the liveCD you can gain access to a terminal
<sajd> Lathiat, damn, ok
<Sedge> /home/david/programs/ut2004/UT2004-Patch/Animations
<Sedge> /home/david/programs/ut2004/UT2004-Patch/Help
<Sedge> /home/david/programs/ut2004/UT2004-Patch/Speech
<Sedge> /home/david/programs/ut2004/UT2004-Patch/System
<Sedge> /home/david/programs/ut2004/UT2004-Patch/Textures
<Sedge> /home/david/programs/ut2004/UT2004-Patch/Web
<Sedge> oops
<darksoul> NoUse: k
<Sedge> sorry
<blackhat> www.zevink.com (uploaded screenshot acidrip), im having problems with it, I highlighted everything and when I hit start it doesn't work >=/
<Lathiat> winston: evolution is always unstable :)
<blackhat> I mean, www.zevink.com/acidrip.jpg
<Sedge> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<QuestionZ> mustard5: Ok, I'm on it now, nevermind though, I'm pretty sure I got to "Terminal" ... I was just reading a little more and I found it
<darksoul> NoUse: how much longer will you be on>
<Sedge> what's that error mean?
<z3r0x> how can I find the right usb device ? I have see the device in usbview but I don't know where the device is
<sajd> Lathiat, do you happen to know if that will change in the near future ?
<NoUse> darksoul maybe 15-20
<winston> thanks Lathiat, bu it worked well 4 me on hoary
<mustard5> QuestionZ, yep...read all you can before diving into the practical stuff
<n0odl3> can someone help me? im trying to run the program xmkmf but i get this error http://pastebin.com/431157
<mustard5> QuestionZ, you need to be prepared and somewhat confident about what you are going to be doing first...so study first ..act later :)
<Lathiat> sajd: hopefully dapper will have support
<n0odl3> can someone help?
<QuestionZ> mustard5: Ok, one more question, it's telling me "click Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal.", but when I click on Apps > Sys Tools ... I see no "Terminal"
<sajd> Lathiat, ok, i'm running dapper, hopefully i will show up soon :)
<z3r0x> lsusb shows me Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0711:0230 Magic Control Technology Corp. MCT-232 Serial Por where can I find it /dev/??
<QuestionZ> mustard5: Ah, nevermind, it was under "Accesories" ... alright, maybe I should look a little more when I can't find something before asking
<trappist> z3r0x: /dev/ttuUSB0?
<mustard5> QuestionZ, yep..its moved in breezy :)
<trappist> err ttyUSB0
<pupil> what file do I edit for the resolution ?
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to fix my error?
<z3r0x> trappist, thx I'll try it
<pupil> what file do I edit for the resolution ?
<trappist> n0odl3: I don't know what imake is, but it says you're missing a file
<trappist> pupil: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pupil> trappist, thanks
<trappist> pupil: but instead try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pupil> trappist, its ok,. I'll just edit the file,.
<trappist> pupil: it's not quite as simple as most config files, but by all means feel free to learn your way around it
<n0odl3> trappist: have any idea how to obtain that file?
<pupil> trappist, I've done it many times, I just keep forgetting what file it is,.
<pupil> trappist, I
<pupil> trappist, I'm used to xf86config
<devin__> what package do i install to get rhythmbox to read mp3's?
<trappist> n0odl3: I don't know what you're trying to install, what imake is or what the missing file is supposed to have in it
<StevenK> devin__: Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<trappist> pupil: gotcha
<kinkoblast> JRC
<Luka666> ellow
<Luka666> im trying to compile 2.2.25 kernel and i get this error: http://pastebin.com/431167 Whats wrong?
<mustard5> devin__, too many to list in irc :)
<devin__> RestrictedFormats? gaah
<mustard5> devin__, I can show you a list online one tick
<trappist> Luka666: 2.2.25? seriously?
<n0odl3> does anyone know anyhting about imake?
<basti__> omg. this linux pptpclient totally owns the standard m$ one... they r not even on the same scale!!!
<QuestionZ> Oh man, I'm having problems, so I type "/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda " into the terminal, and it comes back with "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<devin__> Ubuntu's going to have a hard time reaching out to noobs if they don't bundle some mp3 support
<mustard5> devin__, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<Luka666> trappist: i missed that that the latest is 2.2.27-rc2 :>
<Luka666> lets go again :>
<Sedge>  compat-libstdc++-3
<Sedge> anyone know where i can grab that from?
<trappist> Luka666: 2.2.* is like 100 years old.  we're at 2.6.14.1
<Luka666> trappist i know, but this is for an old computer ;>
<trappist> Luka666: doesn't matter
<Sedge> libstdc++.so.5 err that i mean
<Luka666> trappist i need all the speed i can get
<trappist> Luka666: 2.6.x is considerably FASTER than previous kernels
<Luka666> even on older hardware?
<trappist> it's not like windows where they just keep piling on the bloat because computers get faster
<trappist> yes
<Luka666> p1 with 64mb of ram
<trappist> yep
<QuestionZ> mustard5: so I type "/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda " into the terminal, and it comes back with "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<Luka666> ok
<QuestionZ> mustard5: What am I doing wrong?
<mustard5> QuestionZ, you are going to places I have never been..so my help is pretty limited
<trappist> Luka666: optimize for i586 and your specific hardware and it should run about as well as such a box could ever be expected to run
<mustard5> QuestionZ, I'll read the how to and try to see what you are doing..
<QuestionZ> mustard5: Alright
<Luka666> trappist i wish i could remember what hardware it has :>
<trappist> Luka666: lspci should tell you most of what you need to know
<trappist> Luka666: err... if it even has pci devices :)
<Luka666> it has pci and isa
<trappist> Luka666: there's a package called pnptools or something too that should tell you about your isa devices
<Luka666> and lspci doesnt help
<trappist> isapnptools I think
<Luka666> the computer is currentle in the basement :>
<Luka666> currently*
<Greves> can anyone help me out here? i want to get on my windows drive (/windows) but i don't have permission
<liquidboy> how do i install gtk2 themes for xfce? (or xfce themes for that matter)?
<Luka666> im building on another computer
<mustard5> QuestionZ, do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<Greves> i just installed ubuntu
<trappist> Luka666: good thinkin :)
<trappist> could take weeks to build a kernel on that box
<Luka666> trappist 333mhz is a big improvement ;>
<Luka666> Greves: mount it with sudo?
<QuestionZ> mustard5: I'm not sure
<Greves> Luka666, its already monted on /windows, i just can't access it
<trappist> Greves: you need to mount with uid=1000 (if your id=1000) in /etc/fstab
<mustard5> QuestionZ, you need to know this stuff to proceed...I'd suggest going back and reading the HOW TO from the top
<Greves> trappist, i dont know what that means
<Greves> i'm in the fstab, what do i do?
<trappist> Greves: grep windows /etc/fstab
<mustard5> QuestionZ, it asks you if you know certain basic stuff about how your system is setup
<Deep6> guys can anyone help me install amd64 breezy.....I've tried all sorts of boot options (noapic, nolapic etc etc) but I can't get past 86% ide-cd insertion
<trappist> Greves: or just paste the windows line here
<Greves> /dev/sda1       /wi/de/dev/sda1       /windows        ntfs    defaults        0       0v/sda1       /windows        ntfs    defaults        0       0ndows        ntfs    defaults        0       0
<Zim_256> Hello!
<Greves> sorry my middleclick button is retarded
<Zim_256> I just installed ubuntu!
<trappist> Greves: replace 'defaults' with uid=1000,ro
<minh> hi, i am using ubuntu 5.10 live cd. can someone teach me how to mount my harddrives?
<Sedge> does anyone have UT2K4 installed and working on their ubunut?
<Greves> trappist: thanks
<trappist> Sedge: yeah
<Sedge> gah, ubuntu that is
<basti__> !ssh
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<Zim_256> How can i get root permissions for access the other partitions on my HDD? (W98 Fat32)
<mustard5> QuestionZ, I think you need to view your fstab file to confirm you have a /boot partition
<Luka666> minh: tell me what disk an partition and where would you like to mount it ;>
<Sedge> trappist: i'm gettin an error message
<trinidad> After searching, I wondered if anyone could point me to a replacement for WinISO in Linux.
<Luka666> Zim_256 sudo?
<mustard5> QuestionZ, try cat /etc/fstab and see what it has listed
<trappist> Zim_256: put the uid=1000 option in /etc/fstab
<StevenK> I have ut2004 working on Debian
<Sedge> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sedge> any ideas?
<trinidad> StevenK, NICE
<trappist> Sedge: urpmi apt-file, then apt-file update, then apt-file search libstdc++.so.5
<minh> Luka666, i am a linux newbie. i know i have two hd partitions but i don't know where i want to put it
<mustard5> QuestionZ, the error I saw makes me think that /hda is the wrong drive designation, but I don't know
<trinidad> any good .iso file manipulation apps for windows besides "mount"
<minh> Luka666, i just want to be able to access files from my hd
<QuestionZ> mustard5: Is there a way I can just get rid of all of it and start clean?
<trappist> trinidad: what do you want to do with it
<basti__> noooooooo! since I installed amarok svc I now have konqueror as deafault browser!! How can I change this very unfortunate event?
<gearry> I have no sound on my system, but now I think I might want it
<g00r0n> whats a good place to get ubuntu themes??
<Zim_256> Where?
<StevenK> Sedge: You need the package libstdc++5
<mustard5> QuestionZ, I'm not sure actually
<gearry> all of the gnome sound utilities are there, but they don't work
<Sedge> ok, how can i get that package?
<gearry> I suspect it may be because I did not install esound
<trinidad> trappist, I can use rar for most of my iso's, but for some they don't work.  I am just trying to view/extract
<Zim_256> I can't edit /etc/fstab
<Greves> trappist: i'm getting an error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<nickrud> basti__, sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Sophistication> g00r0n, http://www.gnome-look.org
<Deep6> can anyone help me install amd64 I've tried noapic etc etc
<Zim_256> it opens in Read only mode
<StevenK> Sedge: Using Synaptic, or what you usually use.
<Greves> Zim_256: use sudo
<mustard5> QuestionZ, dual boot systems are not my forte..I'm on a full linux system
<trinidad> trappist, I used to use WinISO and MagicISO in Windows.  Now that I've migrated to Linux, I am in need of an ISO utility app
<gearry> is esound the default sound demon for ubuntu?
<trappist> Greves: what does that line look like now
<Zim_256> How? Where is it installed?
<Luka666> minh: can you write in shell: id; pwd
<gearry> I would like to keep things fairly standard
<trappist> trinidad: I don't know what those things do.  what are you trying to do.
<basti__> thanks nickrud saved my night :)
<Deep6> ide-cd is the last thing I get loaded..
<trinidad> trappist, open/view/extract .iso files
<QuestionZ> mustard5: Do you know of someone who would know if I could just get rid of it all?
<minh> Luka666, uid=1000(ubuntu) gid=1000(ubuntu) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),113(admin),1000(ubuntu)
<Greves> trappist:  /dev/sda1       /windows        ntfs            uid1000,ro      0       0
* nickrud shuddered at basti__ 's predicament
<gearry> my sound modules loaded automagically, so that is apparently not my problem
<trappist> trinidad: oh.  well then, pretty much you mount them and treat them like any other (read-only) filesystem.
<trappist> Greves: uid=1000,ro
<trinidad> how do i unmount
<trappist> trinidad: umount
<sajd> is there a webpage or rss feed with information on updated packages anywhere?
<trinidad> i get device busy
<gearry> I have not had sound on my main workstation for years, but I think it might be time to give it a whirl ;)
<trappist> trinidad: get out of the filesystem :)
<trinidad> ah
<trinidad> lol
<Greves> trappist: perfect, thanks
<trinidad> trappist, thanks
<trappist> np
<Zim_256> Please wait... Restarting
<cameron> is there a way to update to the new release without reinstalling everything?
<mustard5> QuestionZ, I'm trying to think of a solution...
<trappist> cameron: just update your sources.list
<QuestionZ> mustard5: k
<Luka666> minh: im a bit lost on live cds, but try: "mkdir ~/disk1" and "mount /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/disk1"
<Luka666> minh: oops, the second one should be "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/disk1"
<Chris_Tucker> how difficult is it to get ubuntu to dual monitor?
<trappist> Chris_Tucker: I did it for my first time a coupla weeks ago and it was pretty easy
<Luka666> trappist: i dont have enough room to unpack 2.6.14 kernel :>
<Sedge> trappist: ok, i got the packages updated, and i run ut2004 and the splash screen pops up and now nothing
<trappist> Luka666: maybe you will after getting rid of 2.2.x :)
<minh> Luka666, mount: only root can do that
<minh> . what's the command to login as root?
<trappist> Sedge: define 'nothing'
<Sedge> no game
<Sedge> :P
<trappist> Sedge: back to your desktop? black screen? what?
<QuestionZ> Is there any way to just completely remove Ubuntu/GRUB since I already have Windows XP installed?
<gearry> Luka666: same thing happened to me, all because I made a typo when setting up my /boot partition
<Sedge> nope, splash disappears, and nothing else happens
<mustard5> QuestionZ, lets move to a quieter channel...
<gearry> I think I made it 10MB
<Luka666> minh: sudo should take care of that
<Sedge> i'm still on my desktop
<trappist> Sedge: are you running it from the command line?
<Sedge> yup
<QuestionZ> mustard5: k, which one?
<gearry> man that sucked
<mustard5> QuestionZ, join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Luka666> trappist got rid of it ;>
<trappist> Sedge: any errors on the command line?
<Sedge> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<trappist> Luka666: sorry, I forgot what you were trying to do :)
<trappist> Sedge: that's normal, it's not a problem
<Luka666> gearry: 20gb of music got made the problem for me
<Chris_Tucker> trappist, think you could give me a hand if i have any trouble when my fresh installation is done in about 30 minutes?
<gearry> QuestionZ: folks around here would be more likely to help if the situation were reversed ;)
<minh> Luka666, nothing happens. no response
<trappist> Chris_Tucker: I'm not likely to still be here.  I have a kitchen to paint.
<gearry> Luka666: well, with that in mind, perhaps you can help me
<Sedge> hmm, so any ideas trappist ?
<Chris_Tucker> trappist, haha.. ok
<trappist> Sedge: that's all it says?
<gearry> do you know if esound is the default sound daemon for ubuntu?
<Sedge> yup
<trappist> gearry: I don't know, but I would hope not
<gearry> trappist: do you know what is?
<minh> hey, guys. ubuntu can read and write NTSF partitions, right?
<Sedge> oh
<Sedge> wait
<Sedge> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Sedge> History:
<Sedge> Exiting due to error
<Sedge> it just spit that out
<Sedge> in command line :P
<Luka666> minh: i wouldnt suggest writing to them
<Sedge> off to download ati's drivers i guess trappist :P
<trappist> Sedge: before you do that
<gearry> I have no sound, and I think it is because I am not running any sound demon, but I could be wrong
<trappist> Sedge: glxinfo | grep rendering
<minh> Luka666, linux still can't properly write ntsf?
<gearry> I am not new to linux, but I usually live without sound
<trappist> gearry: what sound card do you have
<Sedge> direct rendering: No
<minh> doesn't matter, i just want to read my NTSF partitions
<Sedge> guess i need my drivers?
<gearry> I know this hardware works because it worked under LIVE and when I had hoary installed
<trappist> gearry: the sound daemon is for sound mixing.  you shouldn't be soundless because of no sound daemon
<trappist> gearry: do you know what hardware?
<hamza> hi every body
<minh> guys, why doesn't ubuntu live automatically mount all my hd partitions?
<trappist> Sedge: until that says yes, it's not going to work, and if you have an ati card, yeah you do need the ati drivers
<Luka666> minh: dont know, but i still wouldnt suggest it :>
<Sedge> ok
<OptiPlex> hoary owns, I cant wait to see how breezy is
<Sedge> going to download now
<gearry> trappist: it looks like the module that loads is snd_es1968
<gearry> that is some ess chipset correct?
<trappist> gearry: run 'alsamixer' and see if you just need to turn up the levels
<OptiPlex> minh, its not set to do that on all partitions by default
<trappist> gearry: and of course make sure everything's turned on and plugged in right and all that :)
<Sedge> huh, interesting
<Sedge> ATI drivers are already optimized for your product from the initial installation.  Installing a new driver is only recommended if you are experiencing issues with your ATI product, including those mentioned below:
<Sedge> -The latest proprietary driver introduces a resolution for drmMap failures on 64bit NLD9 SP2 and 64bit Ubuntu Breezy distribution, resolving an issue that prevented 3D acceleration.
<OptiPlex> if you have something like an ext3 partition in /dev/hda2 try this: mkdir /media/disk2       then: mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /media/disk2/
<Sedge> sorry for the spam :/
<trappist> gearry: lspci should tell you what sound card it is
<gearry> ahh, my master volume was all the way up, but pcspeaker was muted
<gearry> I will play with that
<trappist> Sedge: are you running a 64 bit ubuntu?
<OptiPlex> gearry: on an imac?
<Sedge> heh, no i just read that :P
<Zim_256> I'm back
<Sedge> default 32 bit install
<Zim_256> How can i get root acces?
<trappist> Zim_256: sudo
<gearry>  ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E
<Zim_256> user: root, Pass: ????
<gearry> no, laptop
<minh> is it possible to install ati graphics driver on ubuntu live?
<Zim_256> what is sudo?!
<Sedge> but out of the box the driver with ubuntu wouldn't offer 3d acceleration for ati cards? (32 bit ubuntu)
<Razor-X> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<trappist> Zim_256: read ubotu's link
<OptiPlex> ahh, I have to plug in external spkrs for the taskbar volume to work heh
<trappist> Sedge: no, only ATI's proprietary drivers do that
<Xenguy> Zim_256: short version, just use 'sudo -i'
<OptiPlex> thats ok though, the built-in spkrs on G3 imacs just SUCK
<Sedge> ah, ok
<trappist> Sedge: and ubuntu's not allowed to redistribute those drivers
<Sedge> ok
<Sedge> i c
<Zim_256> Password?
<Xenguy> Zim_256: normal user
<trappist> Zim_256: your password
<gearry> trappist:  whenever I try to play a sound with, say soundrecorder, or open totem, they just quit
<Zim_256> Ok, root@ubuntu:
<Zim_256> now what?
<Xenguy> Zim_256: and if you don't want root's environment, use 'sudo -s' instead
<gearry> clearly I am missing something
<trappist> gearry: try launching a sound app from the command line and see if you get any errors in the console
<Sedge> rebooting, brb (crosses fingers) :P
<Xenguy> Zim_256: rm -rf .... ah, never mind ;-)
<Sedge> or do i have to run this fglrx or whatever first?
<gearry> ahh, it says not Gconf default audo sing
<OptiPlex> gearry: that happened to me too, i dunno how I fixed it though :[
<gearry> sink
* gearry off to google
<holycow> how the hell do i remove the fucking embedded totem player from epiphany browser
<Zim_256> -->rm -rf .... ah, never mind ;-) What do this?
<holycow> it seems to be part of the totem-xine package or some shit
<holycow> *grrrr*
<Sedge> trappist: do i have to run any specific thing after the installer completes for the ati drivers? or do i just reboot
<Sedge> it wasn't very clear on that
<Xenguy> Zim_256: man rm
<Luka666> Zim_256: with root you can delete the whole filesystem ;>
<Zim_256> Ok
<holycow> anyone know how to remove the totem embeded plugin player from browsers?
<trappist> Sedge: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Xenguy> Luka666: heheh
<Xenguy> Luka666: your nick is ironic ;-)
<Luka666> Xenguy ??
<Xenguy> Luka666: you know, evil, 666, trashed filesystems ;-)
<tritium> holycow, watch your language
<raven> has anyone done a cvs install of E d17 with E16 on the same system?
<Luka666> btw: we had a guy on the help channel of the local linux group that tricked a friend of mine to do rm -rf ......
<Luka666> Xenguy: its not about the evil, i just like the number :P
<nickrud> holycow, the only way I found was to move the libtotem stuff out of the /usr/ mozilla plugin dir, I don't remember the location off hand
<OptiPlex> heh owned
<Xenguy> Luka666: gah, that's nasty
<Deuce_> Hrm...
<zblach> Luka666, thats evil. worst i've done is Ctrl+Alt+Bksp
<zblach> or Ctrl+C or Alt+X
<trinidad> trappist, I have tried to unmount using sudo umount -a in the non mounted directory but to no avail, i get a device busy error
<Deuce_> ubuntu doesn't use /usr/X11R6 and doesn't symlink *.so.x.x to *.so?
<holycow> nickrud, oh okay i know where it is
<holycow> which dipshit is packaging this crap like this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Zim_256> I just want all access and write permissions for HDA2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@S0106000fb51e6051.vf.shawcable.net]  by tritium
<Xenguy> Luka666: number of the beast, dude... evil?  Depends on who you talk to =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<trappist> trinidad: not -a!  that tries to umount all your filesystems! just sudo umount /where/you/mounted/the/iso
<wx9j> any clue how to avoid the need to reload a driver each time the box is rebooted
<trinidad> trappist, ok brb
<Luka666> Xenguy its because of the music.... ;>
<trappist> wx9j: echo "drivername" >> /etc/modules
<kinkoblast> how would I change every instince of dirname in a file to true?
<Xenguy> Luka666: some band I've never heard of I assume, no worries
<trinidad> trappist, still keep getting device is busy....I have it mounted in ~/Desktop/new....I am running shell at /
<trappist> kinkoblast: perl -pi -e 's/dirname/true/g' filename
<Zim_256> I just want all access and write permissions for HDA2!
<wx9j> trappist, thank you
<Luka666> Xenguy: doubt it. Iron maiden is world known ;>
<OptiPlex> heh, I have mp3 support on hoary/ppc all ph33r me :|
<trappist> trinidad: you don't have anything open that could be using it?  try lsof | grep Desktop/new
<Sedge> trappist, rebooted ok, now i've got
<Sedge> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Sedge> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sedge> direct rendering: No
<Luka666> OptiPlex: i have MacOS 9.1 on PPC. me h4x0r :>
<OptiPlex> heh
<OptiPlex> i had that, and I bootlegged it
<trappist> Sedge: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin?
<Xenguy> Luka666: I have heard of them, yes
<OptiPlex> played diablo, and gave the CD back to its owner lol
<Villa> Deuce_, no answer for you?
<Villa> hehe
<Sedge> trappist: pastebin?
<trinidad> herer's the output trappist
<trinidad> gam_serve 7907   trinidad   95r      DIR        7,0    2048      1472 /~/Desktop/new
<trappist> Sedge: /topic
<trappist> trinidad: kill 7907
<trinidad> k
<Sedge> trappist, kk, one sec
<OptiPlex> heh, I h4x3d my logo, it says 'commimac' now
<OptiPlex> own3d :D
<Zim_256> And...?
<Deuce_> It's just... very weird.  Can't understand why it would be set up that way.  I assumed that the guy who reported the problem merely did something wrong.
<Luka666> do i need things like: System V IPC, BSD process accounting, POSIX message queues in my kernel? :>
<bobx86> trappist. 'kill -9 pid' is safer :)
<Milk_> Can anyone help me with an error involving pcre?
<trappist> bobx86: uh, no it's not
<trinidad> trappist, got it to unmount thank you again.....any idea why 7907 is coming up when i mount it
<foampeac1> other there a good calendar time management task tool
<trappist> bobx86: kill -9 is a last LAST resort
<Sedge> trappist, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4597
<Zim_256> How can i get the root pass?
<bobx86> trappist. is that a ubuntu thing?
<Luka666> Zim_256: sudo passwd root
* OptiPlex likes bsd
<Chris_Tucker> How does one set up dual monitor?
<pc22> how do i display other font in my desktop ie hebrew?
<trappist> bobx86: that's a unix thing - kill -9 can have unintended consequences
<Luka666> do i need things like: System V IPC, BSD process accounting, POSIX message queues in my kernel? :>
<OptiPlex> omfg, kill -9 -1 used to crash my suse box
<wx9j> trappist, the file with the driver is a zip, how do I extract the name from that
<bobx86> trappist I see, thanka
<Zim_256> tha installation process don't ask'd me for one as in Debian!
<Deuce_> SysV IPC you definately want.  process accounting, probobly not, and message queues, probobly.
<OptiPlex> it was like "Login:" and it would jump back to a shell, then login prompt, and play keepaway from me
<mustard5> Zim_256, ubuntu uses sudo
<Luka666> Zim_256 its stupid people protection ;>
<trappist> Sedge: change 'ati' to 'fglrx' onthe driver line
<mustard5> Zim_256, try expert install instead ;)
<Luka666> Deuce_ thx
<Sedge> gotcha
<trappist> wx9j: unzip filename.zip
<OptiPlex> lol, dosbox is in universe w00t! *DLs super sleuth*
<wx9j> tnx, figured it out as I asked the question,
<trappist> Sedge: I'm off to paint the kitchen, but these fine folks should be able to take it from here
<Sedge> alrighty, thanks trappist
<Zim_256> try expert install instead ;)<--- Too much answers and much more complicated
<Deuce_> Ah well, I'll assume Ubuntu didn't do that on purpose... benefit of the doubt and all that.
<trinidad> goodnight
<trinidad> trappist, thank you for your services sir/mam!
<mustard5> Zim_256, have you used sudo before?
<pc22> how do i display other font in my desktop ie hebrew?
<Zim_256> no
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Zim_256 about root
<zblach> oy. anyone here setup dyndns?
<mustard5> Zim_256, read the PM from ubotu
<Deuce_> Anyone want to paste me the output of `ls -l /usr/lib/libX11*`?
<trappist> tritium: works?
<trappist> err
<trappist> he's gone
<trappist> ok, g'night all
<Sedge> hmm, i forget, what's the command to save a file when using vi?
<Zim_256> Zim_256, read the PM from ubotu <--- What is the PM and ubotu?
<trappist> Sedge: :wq<enter>
<Deuce_> Sedge: ESC :w<enter>
<Sedge> right
<trappist> or :w to save without quitting
<mustard5> Zim_256, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<trappist> ok gone for real!
<PorcupineTree> Yes please paste that for deuce
<Deuce_> thanks Tomba!
<mustard5> Zim_256, I take it you nick is not registered or identified with IRC?
<zblach> dyndns?
<Deuce_> Hooray, Ubuntu doesn't blow goats!
<Deuce_> I can quit happily now.
<Sedge> i gotta relearn vi, its been like 3 years since i've touched linux.... maybe diving in head first without windows at all wasn't such a good idea
<Sedge> oh well :P
<PorcupineTree> I am curious to if I was the only person with the X11 problem...
<Siph0n> whats irc?
<mustard5> Zim_256, ubotu only PMs registered and identified users in IRC
<shadeofgrey> fedora however, blows rancid ardvark nuts'
<zblach> Siph0n, this.
<Siph0n> k
<ProTeus4> When using Ubuntu 5.10, and Thunderbird - what would be the method for getting the local system mail into Thunderbird?
<Sedge> brb, rebooting again
<shadeofgrey> i tried to install it on my secondary drive and it killed my whoile system
<Zim_256> I take it you nick is not registered or identified with IRC?<--- i haven't registered anything
<Greves> what chmod is dr-x------ ?
<shadeofgrey> i just spent the passt 6 hours rebuilding my ubuntu system
<Siph0n> lol i just started my intern at some software place, and in my cubicle is the commands for vi :)
<Siph0n> so i been reading that....
<mustard5> Zim_256, type /msg nickserv help register
<zblach>  /msg quit tell Toma to stop with old jokes
<mustard5> :)
<MiD> here's my problem: i created a new windows partition BEFORE all linu ones, so that /dev/hda7 (my root dir) is now /dev/hda8 and so on... when i boot my pc, lilo can't recognize the partitions and ubuntu doesnt start at all.. what can i do?
<Sedge> hmph, still no rendering ><
<Sedge> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Sedge> direct rendering: No
<Sedge> updated xorg.conf file
<Sedge> using fglrx driver
<Sedge> hrm
<OptiPlex> anyone know of a good C/C++ IDE for a beginner?
<MiD> here's my problem: i created a new windows partition BEFORE all linu ones, so that /dev/hda7 (my root dir) is now /dev/hda8 and so on... when i boot my pc, lilo can't recognize the partitions and ubuntu doesnt start at all.. what can i do?
<OptiPlex> umm
<OptiPlex> *thinks*
<OptiPlex> ok I got nothin.. Im better with GRUB :[
<wegstar> My ubuntu installation boots up to configuration...
<wegstar> but I don't have enough ram to support it
<OptiPlex> uh oh
<WildPenguin> MiD, can you get hold of a live cd and boot from that or correctly configure boot?
<OptiPlex> how much ram?
<wegstar> 32 MB
<OptiPlex> hm
<thoreauputic> MiD: use a live CD , edit your /etc/lilo.conf  - are you sure you are using lilo and not grub?
<OptiPlex> familiar with a terminal?
<wegstar> I managed to install the base system by creating a swap
<wegstar> and then using swapon
<OptiPlex> so you have a text-based install done?
<wegstar> yep
<NigelS> MiD: yes, live cd, e.g. knoppix to get in, then mount your / HD and chroot to that, then re-run lilo with the correct settings.
<OptiPlex> not sure of the command, but get that box on the net, then get fluxbox
<gearry> how can I tell if I am using OSS or ALSA drivers?
<OptiPlex> not sure of the apt-get command, but that should run fine on 32m ram
<thoreauputic> MiD: if you installed Ubuntu it wuld be grub by default - so you would need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wegstar> processes keep getting killed... and the configuration keeps restarting...
<wegstar> :(
<OptiPlex> :[
<gearry> or, what is the default for ubuntu?
<basti__> is it safe to remove everything in /var/log/ ??
<OptiPlex> default on my box is OSS but its a mac
<gearry> I am missing something that I need for functional sound, but can't find it yet
<OptiPlex> ok it SAYS oss, but i know its esd.
<ProTeus4> anyone spare a little help with configuring Thunderbird to get the local system mail for Ubuntu5.10?
<OptiPlex> ubuntu probably hates your soundcard, who knows
<MiD> uhm.. how can i get to that file.. my pc can only boot winXP at the moment..
<wegstar> can I have ubuntu boot up and mount on a swap partition?
<OptiPlex> hm, can wegstar do that? :] 
<wegstar> ?
<thoreauputic> MiD: use a live CD - knoppix or ubuntu
* OptiPlex is an ubuntu n00b
<wegstar> oh ;)
<raven> anyone know what --prefix I should use when I install the CVS  Enlightenment D17
<MiD> is the 5.10 cd ok??
<foampeace> ya
<thoreauputic> MiD: *live* Cd
<NigelS> MiD: the live CD part....
<Lathiat> MiD: the 5.10 *live* cd, yes
<Greves> i just uncommented the repository lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, and now when i load synaptic, i get the following error:W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<foampeace> whats with the livecd?
<Greves> there are about 5 of those
<Zim_256> How can i get root acces to disable the readonly permission on HDA1 and HDA2
<foampeace> good thing to have?
<Zim_256> ??
<OptiPlex> hm, why would I need an antivirus on linux? heh
<Greves> anyone know what's wrong?
<OptiPlex> isnt that a bit of a paradox?
<ProTeus4> Theres a new Worm out just for Linux web servers
<Zim_256> ?
<OptiPlex> whew, good thing im not running a webserver :] 
<c0p> how can i jail a certain user in a directory with chroot?
<townie> I just tried installing ubuntu, near the end of the installation the screen went into plain command line and just repeated killed
<dducko> That Worm, targets specific php code, and only on super sloppy configured machines
<NigelS> you also need antivirus on linux for scanning windows users files, e.g. mail server/file store
<Sophistication> townie, is this on a box with a lcd?
<fkj3> hey guys
<OptiPlex> well i should be ok, I dont use a windows box anymore heh
<fkj3> i have a dell printer
<fkj3> and I also need software that I can scan
<fkj3> would ubuntu support this?
<ProTeus4> I have also heard if you run Samba for anything, it is good to scan then as well
<townie> im assuming no, its on an old piece of shit compaq that had died so i formatted and tried putting ubuntu on
<Graider> there's only 17764 packages that Synapic Package Manager gives me. Where do I get more? Linux programs I download don't seem to work(?)
<OptiPlex> well im not running samba yet, but i may later when I get a new HDD for my PC
<dducko> Greves, after you get in click the reload button,  quit and see if they are still there (the errors)
<OptiPlex> my 20GB died and that means im on the mac :] 
<blanky> if I get kubuntu, will there be any flaws/errors
<blanky> I mean, kubuntu-desktop, and install it on ubuntu
<ecobuntu> blanky: yes...kde!
<blanky> o.0?
<OptiPlex> blanky: there are flaws everywhere in kde but then again Im biased :] 
<fkj3> what software can I use to scan?
<blanky> lol
<ecobuntu> blanky:  no but seriously there shouldn't be
<blanky> oh okay :)
<ecobuntu> apt-get install kubunt-desktop should do the trick :)
<ecobuntu> kubuntu
<fkj3> what software can I use to scan?
<OptiPlex> hm, anyone know which repos. fluxbox is in? Im trying to build the fastest mac ever heh
<Sophistication> kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> !info fluxbox
<basti__> why I cant SSH to my box from an external network? :(
<fkj3> are you talking to me?
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<Greves> dducko: while downloading updates it says "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found"
<OptiPlex> woot ty :] 
<Greves> about 10 of those sor of things
<Sophistication> basti__, is ssh running & setup properly?
<dducko> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Graider> ubotu: I downloaded fluxbox. I have no idea how to use/configure it once that's done
<ubotu> Graider: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<dducko> Greves trytht sources found there
<ecobuntu> Graider: ubotu is a bot
<Greves> dducko: huh?
<fkj3> wow
<ecobuntu> Graider: not a person
<basti__> Sophistication, if I sit at another pc in LAN I can connect
<ecobuntu> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<OptiPlex> woot, not big after all :] 
<townie> sophistication: any ideas on whats going wrong?
<dducko> !tell Greves about Repos
<fkj3> can someone tell me what software I can install to scan pictures through my dell scanner?
<fkj3> heh
<basti__> and port 22 is forwarded in router..
<ecobuntu> fkj3: you've got to be a bit more specific
<fkj3> i need a software
<fkj3> that would allow me to scan
<fkj3> pictures
<fkj3> i have a dell printer.
<ecobuntu> not a driver?
<Graider> ubotu: I'm all for a lighter desktop, but when I run it from the command line it should... I don't know... DO something?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Graider
<OptiPlex> i dunno about a dell, but ubuntu auto-recognized my hp printer and my hp camera. I about had a fucking heartattack :] 
<Sophistication> townie, I had a similar with a 2.6 kernel & passing "linux nofb" at the boot startup fixed it for me
<fkj3> no the printer is detected
<fkj3> i need software to scan
<khermans_> How do I cat a file into my clipboard??
<ecobuntu> what about XSane?
<OptiPlex> hm, 'sane' should work but you might have to download it.
<ProTeus4> fkj3: I use XSane - it works well with my cannon
<Graider> fkj3: xsane
<Sophistication> townie, I don't know if it will have the positive effect for you as it did for me.
<mustard5> OptiPlex, watch the language in the main channel plz ;)
<OptiPlex> sorry bout that mustard
<OptiPlex> :D
<thoreauputic> Graider: if you installed it using synaptic or apt, just select it from the sessions menu when you log in
<ecobuntu> mustard5: are you a moderator?
<khermans_> What file represents the cut/paste clipboard under Ubuntu Linux with default Gnome 2.12 ?
<townie> sophistication: can you dumb that down a bit for me
<ProTeus4> fkj3: you probably want to check out the Hardware compat list and see if your scanner is supported
<basti__> Sophistication, couldnt it be set by default to only allow LAN to connect? and if so where do I change it? (Currently connected to lan through vpn, then ssh, but I dont want it like that ;)
<mustard5> ecobuntu, no
<Sophistication> townie, once you boot up & before you hit enter to begain the ubuntu install type   linux nofb
* OptiPlex wants an airport card so he can wardrive across the neighborhood
<OptiPlex> :[
<khermans_> When you copy text into the clipboard, where does it go?
<dducko> ecobuntu, its just common courtesy, all different ages are in here.
<Greves> dducko: the Packages.gz files it is looking for don't exist, see for yourself: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports
<OptiPlex> sorry bout that yall :[
<winston> is there a way to install skype on breezy?
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<townie> sophistication: giving it a go
<winston> !skype
<ecobuntu> dducko: i was just curious
<Graider> thoreauputic: oh wait. I forgot I tried that once. Heh. Yeah, that's right... it worked. I just don't know how to configure it. I'll google that up :)
<dducko> Greves, Post your source list on Pastebin please
<BugZapper> how do I configure my machine to be an nntp server?
<Orandic> According to the Easy Ubuntu wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf "Archs Other Than i386" will cause some problems.  Does this mean even if I install 32 bit I will still have the same problem because of my Athlon 64?
<thoreauputic> Graider:  http://fluxbox.org
<Sophistication> basti__, cp /etc/ssh/sshd_config /etc/ssh/sshd_config_backup  then gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config & take a look
<Zim_256> I only need the f*cking write permission for hda2
<mae> i'm building a new system -- what is your guys opinions on ati vs nvidia?
<dducko> Nvidia all the way
<Greves> dducko: http://pastebin.com/431214
<khermans_> mae, nvidia
<Sophistication> mae, if you enjoy linux & thats what you are going to run nvidia all the way
<dducko> Stay as far away from the ati paperweights as you can
<thoreauputic> mae: for linux, go with nvidia
<felipe_> Is it possible to make the gnome choose a random GDM theme each time you go to the login screen?
<Orandic> nvidia
<ecobuntu> what's your fluxbox question?
<slew> is there a way to have ubuntu turn on the numlock at boot up?
* OptiPlex is using an ati 8mb card 
<OptiPlex> heh
<darksoul> NoUse: you here?
<mustard5> Zim_256, perhaps its the way you ask :)
<mae> really now -- from what i've heard ati has decent linux drivers now -- and even some of the new x800 chipsets have an opensource driver available r300
<thoreauputic> slew: install numlockx and add the command to ~/.gnomerc  IIRC
<OptiPlex> i wish there was an obscenity filter in xchat, so everything I type would be like f&%*ing
<OptiPlex> heh
<OptiPlex> that would be helpful
<slew> thoreauputic, thanks!!
<warter> I have an odd question
<Sophistication> mae, nvidia linux +92 ati linux +10
<Zim_256> As i said before: I only need the write permission for hda2!!
<BugZapper> i will google it
<mae> Sophistication: ??
<Zim_256> How can i get thaT?
<Sophistication> mae, nvidia has been doing linux longer & understands it better atm more so than ati
<dducko> Greves, can you open your /etc/apt/sources.list and paste that there
<townie> sophistication:i tried that again and payed a bit more attention this time, during the phase where the partioner is being set it goes to the killed screen where it repeats killed forever
<darksoul> hey anyone remember me compaining?
<Sophistication> mae, if you're heart is content on ati go for it
<OptiPlex> question: anyone know a good IDE for C/C++? I'm a total newb, keep in mind.
<warter> i have a driver for a Ti wireless card however i cant get the sh command to run the app
<Sophistication> mae, but personaly I must contest nvidia the victor over ati in linux
<OptiPlex> a VISUAL IDE that is
* thoreauputic is sad that the disk controller has died on his trusty old P200
<darksoul> anyone remember me complaining?
<durt> optiplex: geany or scite
<slew> Sophistication, i agree
<jrattner1> I wish that in the U.S. they offered linux as an alternative when purchasing a computer like in sweden and shit
<mae> Sophistication: I have an nvidia -- but on the other hand ati in the past released specs under an NDA trying to accomodate opensource whereas nvidia has stayed strictly proprietary from the beginning.
<OptiPlex> ty durt
<OptiPlex> heh, darksoul's back hi
<Greves> dducko: http://pastebin.com/431216
<UbuntuUser> hi could anyone please tell me how to install LimeWire on my ubuntu breeze? its an .rpm file
<mustard5> Zim_256, have you read the guide on using sudo yet?
<ubuntuissuperswe> jrattener1: love it or leave it
<mae> from a functional perspective nvidia is better support -- but from a semantic viewpoint ati has tried harder in the past .
<darksoul> Optiplex: i got it working
<OptiPlex> omfg what'd it take darksoul?
<jrattner1> ubuntuissuperswe, hehe
<Sophistication> mae, I understand what you're saying *nods*
<aet> mae: ... and?
<warter> would anyone be willing to reply?
<darksoul> OptiPlex: i cleaned the ram..but that didint help..well i dono..but it seems to me the 3d card was bad..i added a new one
<veloct> UbuntuUser: do a search in ubuntuforum.com, there's a how to for limewire.  also you could use automatix to install limewire
<ubuntuissuperswe> <-- is an American going to school in Canada
<Zim_256> YES!
<OptiPlex> heh bonehead :D
<UbuntuUser> veloct whats automatix ?
* OptiPlex is an american going to school in america :] 
<townie> sophistication: does that bring any new ideas to mind?
<veloct> UbuntuUser: otherwise you could use alien to change the .rpm to a .deb
<NoUse> darksoul still working on your machine?
<mustard5> Zim_256, and you think shouting might encourage people to help you?
<darksoul> NoUse: i cleaned the ram..but i dont think that really helped
<ubuntuissuperswe> <-- Was an American going to school in America then he didn't to go to a foreign country (Canada?) for Graduate School
<darksoul> NoUse: i changed 3d cards and its now running smoth
<NoUse> darksoul really?
<veloct> UbuntuUser: check this out --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295&highlight=automatix
<darksoul> NoUse: i also took out one ram and am running on just one
<OptiPlex> so darkdoul does that 64bit box OWN now?
<NoUse> darksoul does the memtest pass now?
<warter> anyone on wireless card drivers
<warter> or how to install a driver
<warter> lol
<magpie> hello all...i have amd64 3000 and ati x600xt pci-e...i followed mlomker's ati how-to but i still have no 3d accel
<ubuntuissuperswe> warter: yes
<UbuntuUser> ok thanks
<darksoul> NoUse: i havent tried, but i really dont think it was the ram
<ubuntuissuperswe> what driver
<OptiPlex> warter: good luck with wireless, I ph33r wireless
<winston> anyone here recording podcasts using ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what files specify the default theme and such for a new user when nothing exists in skel?
<ubuntuissuperswe> ndiswrapper
<darksoul> NoUse: i think it was the 3d card
<veloct> UbuntuUser: np :)
<NoUse> darksoul how could the 3d card affect the memtest?
<Sophistication> townie, you could always format with fdisk or my personal favortite cfdisk manually, & then install & just point ubuntu to mount the partitions with the mnt points you wish
<kaiji> can i get some help with rhythmbox?
<OptiPlex> kaiji: what is it?
<OptiPlex> kaiji: mp3 support?
<darksoul> NoUse: the screen went white before remember..that means its somthing else..it installed and couldent configure right... remember? the kernal panic..thats not from ram..that was from the 3d card im pretty sure
<kaiji> not really it just wont laod any songs
<OptiPlex> hm, but are the songs mp3s?
<magpie> i have installed: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic, xorg-driver-fglrx 6.8.0-8.16.20-Oubuntu16 and xserver-xorg-driver-ati 6.8.2-77
<NoUse> darksoul that still doesn't answer my question
<townie> sophistication: the computer is completely formatted, i went into dos and gave the format c: command...so there shouldnt be a single thing on it
<NoUse> darksoul memtest failed, that doesn't test 3d cards
<OptiPlex> because it did that to me before I installed gstreamer0.8-mad
<warter> its a texas in card i have the driver i just cant get it to install
<darksoul> NoUse: it didint fail. it just had some errors...err tons
<kaiji> it says "the file is not an audio stream"
<dducko> Greves, First backup your source list,  'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak'
<kaiji> yeah
<NoUse> darksoul 200 thousand errors, I'd call that failing
<dducko> Greves, http://pastebin.com/431217
<basti__> does the server install of Breezy have any firewall by default?
<OptiPlex> that sounds like mp3 support is disabled by default heh
<OptiPlex> try this.. apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<warter> let me go dl a client that will let me msg  ubuntuissuperswe kk?
<darksoul> ok ill run the test brb..i gotta add the disk
<Greves> dducko: use that one instead?
<dducko> Greves, replace your source.list with taht
<dducko> Yes
<Greves> dducko: ok thanks
<durt> warter: using ndiswrapper? or what?
<dducko> Yell at me if it doesnt work.
<synackuator> does anyone know of a good disk cleanup utility for ubuntu - as in totally erasing free space?
<warter> no i was using console
<kaiji> oh okay apt-get is doing ist thang
<warter> i may be missing your question
<thoreauputic> kaiji: install gstreamer0.8-mad  and try again - I had that error on mp3 until I installed that
<Sophistication> synackuator, dod 7 wipe standard style?
<ubuntuissuperswe> what would you want to "erase" free space?
<edubuntu-new> hi all
<dducko> Hello
<warter> dldrinstall.run
<OptiPlex> hiz0rs
<edubuntu-new> i'm trying to add a network connection
<edubuntu-new> in edubuntu
<edubuntu-new> but missing the 'add' in connections
<kaiji> thanks everyone!!
<OptiPlex> it work kaiji?
<kaiji> OptiPlex, yes it did.
<durt> warter: thats linuxant right? why not use ndiswrapper - its free
<OptiPlex> i had that problem too :] 
<OptiPlex> too many mp3s to convert heh
<synackuator> Sophistication: yea something like that
* OptiPlex breaks out d4 floyd collection
<kaiji> OptiPlex, thanks you very much very much and you too, thoreauputic
<ecobuntu> maine?
<durt> my comp is letting off this awful plastic smell, like its melting or something...
<synackuator> ubuntuissuperswe: because "Free space" is not free space if u will
<OptiPlex> heh the ONE time Im helpful, and its related to music... thats a guitar player for ya :] 
<townie> sophistication: i dont know if this helps as well but the dhcp setup fails but i choose to set it up later
<kaiji> haha
<ecobuntu> gparted
<dducko> durt, Spill soda in it?
<Sedge> so anyone have any tips on enabling 3d acceleration? i've got the latest ati drivers installed, updated xorg.conf with driver "fglrx", still no 3d
<ecobuntu> columbus in the house
<dducko> *cough*nvidia*cough*
* OptiPlex raises d4 r00f
<OptiPlex> heh
<Sedge> glxinfo | grep rendering still gives me no
<veloct> sorry Sedge i'm still running the 8.16.20 ones
<townie> ecobunto: maine...
<Sedge> yeah, i'd love an nvidia card, but i'm gonna have to work with what i've got for the time being :P
<ecobuntu> townie: are you from maine?
<ecobuntu> columbus no longer in the house
<townie> yeah
<Sophistication> synackuator, just write a script to stamp it with 1's & 0s in a random order & make 7 passes
<thoreauputic> kaiji: I strongly suggest you read and implement the advice on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  to enable multimedia stuff
<ecobuntu> cool
<NoUse> Sedge did you follow the wiki instructions for ati cards?
<ecobuntu> i am from maine
<dducko> Heh, sorry..  If I could help ya, would have kept the smartalec comments to myself
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<gearry> I figured out my sound problem
<Sophistication> townie, setup a static ip on the box instead of dhcp
<Sedge> NoUse, i'm a little lost on that
<NoUse> Sedge which part?
<kaiji> thoreauputic,  all my avi's realmedia and wma stuff works jsut couldnt get the mp3's
<OptiPlex> geary: what was it? :] 
<kaiji> but i will check it out though
<OptiPlex> heh my divx avi's dont work heh
<thoreauputic> kaiji: ah OK :)
<gearry> for some reason Gconf had send my output sink to esdsink, even though esound was not installed
<ecobuntu> thoreau would totally not be on a computer right now...sorry dude
<Sedge> well, all those steps involve using the apt-get to grab those packaged drivers
<Sedge> instead of ati's
<Sedge> so i just did ati's and followed the rest of the steps
<townie> sophistication: where do i change that option, while installing it just goes from one section to another in the installation, doesnt ask me what i want to do
<gearry> the GUI showed ALSA selected, but showed esdsink in the text box
<NoUse> Sedge it's really easier to use ubuntus packages version
<OptiPlex> heh, you NEED esound for gnome :D
<Sedge> so do i have to "uninstall" these ones?
<gearry> I just clicked the dropdown, selected ALSA just like it had been, and now it works
<NoUse> Sedge which command confused you?
<warter> anyone still willing to give advice on a network car driver
<OptiPlex> i dig ubuntu's packages
<gearry> OptiPlex: I don't think you do
<thoreauputic> ecobuntu: think Civil Disobedience, not Walden  :)
<OptiPlex> as well as FreeBSD's :] 
<gearry> you need the client, and esound common, but not the demo
<ecobuntu> oh i see
<Sedge> one sec
<gearry> daemon
<ecobuntu> i was thinking about New Hampshire
<OptiPlex> well, that was the impression i was given but yknow... dont believe everything :D
<magpie> did anyone see what i typed above abut ati driver?
<ULffuntu> hey Opti, do you know how to get BSD on a USB boot?
<magpie> i guess i could post on forum
<OptiPlex> heh, i havent tried that yet
<ULffuntu> i boot Ubuntu off USB
<OptiPlex> i got it to coexist with win2k and suse, but that took a few tries :] 
<ecobuntu> ULffuntu: why are you asking about bsd?
<Sedge> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4598
<Sedge> that's my current xorg.conf
<warter> ulf you have to have a bios that will let you select drives loaded on ports
<gearry> anyone know how to get totem to play m3u files?
<warter> (aka damn good bios)
<OptiPlex> debian is partially based off bsd, *i think* heh
<ULffuntu> ubuntu was the easiest to boot off USB
<mobus> I have a computer where at the time of ubuntu installation there was no ethernet, but now there is.  How do I add a connection?
<ecobuntu> so is every linux distro
<nemik> hello everyone
<OptiPlex> gearry: use rhythmbox, it's all about d4 playlist :] 
<gearry> OptiPlex: no, you are completely wrong
<warter> i tried to boot ubuntu off my ipod
<townie> sophistication: anything?
<OptiPlex> hm, I am wrong. big surprise there.
<NoUse> Sedge yeah but what part of the wiki confused you?
<ULffuntu> :)
<mobus> someone?
<nemik> so before i go and code this in sheel/bash myself, does anyone know of a crontab MP3 alarm clock that can only be de-activated by doing a simple, random, math problem?
<warter> almost got it
<OptiPlex> its more BSD than RH, Ill tell you that. and Ubuntu WORKS.
<ecobuntu> rpms suck
<Sedge> NoUse, there aren't any spots for Breezy instructions on the wiki
<warter> ulf could you give me some advise on a network card?
<ULffuntu> Ubuntu-Centos-Mandriva
<ULffuntu> how module advice?
<Sophistication> townie, ?
<gearry> to say that a linux distro is based on BSD shows a gross misunderstanding or ignorance of the history of unix like operating systems
<ecobuntu> apt-get!  enough said!
<mobus> can someone tell me how to add an ethernet connection to another computer?
<NoUse> Sedge it'll work for breezy too, just follow the hoary instructions
<gearry> mobus: use a crossover cable
<ecobuntu> gearry: linux and bsd share a lot of GNU programs and development together
<townie> sophistication: how do i go about changing the installation from dhcp to static?
<Sedge> ok, so now that i've installed the ati ones do i need to undo anything?
<ecobuntu> they have developed together and have helped one another out
<mobus> IU don;'t need a crossover cable.  The physical connection is there.  I just need Ubuntu to add it
<NoUse> Sedge I don't think so, I'm not really sure ATI provides an uninstaller
<gearry> sure, they both pull from the same sources, but that does not make any linux distro "based on BSD"
<ecobuntu> well a lot of installers are BSD based
<firestone> ubotu tell me about repositories
<OptiPlex> I said 'partially' based on BSD. touche.
<gearry> um, name one
<Sedge> ok, will do
<ecobuntu> slackware
<ecobuntu> thank you gearry
<OptiPlex> yeah, slack owns for SOME reason :D
<ecobuntu> can i get my medal
<gearry> so slackware uses BSD to install linux?
* OptiPlex pins medal on exobuntu
<gearry> I don't think so
<ecobuntu> slackware's installer is based on BSD installer
<OptiPlex> slackware's whole OS is based on BSD.
<ecobuntu> that's all i said
<ecobuntu> you need to read above
<OptiPlex> from what Ive been told, but I can't read binary that well
<ecobuntu> linux doesn't equal bsd
<thoreauputic> guys , BSD discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<OptiPlex> RH= sys V
<ecobuntu> but linux borrows from bsd
<Sophistication> gearry, no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<OptiPlex> yeah i know. i originally said that synaptic owned as much as the bsd ports collection
<darwin> are backports already available?
<OptiPlex> then it spiraled out of control, for which I say 'my bad' atm
<Sophistication> gearry, slackware uses a few old style scripts in the same line as freebsd does
<mobus> can someone help me set up an eth0?
<Sophistication> gearry, & other than that slackware is nothing like freebsd.
<warter> can anyone give me a hand with this wireless card from hell?
<ecobuntu> i never said it was like BSD
<fanopnaic> mobus: if the connection is there you should be able to see it with `ifconfig`
<ecobuntu> i said that it borrowed and developed from BSD stuff
<OptiPlex> slackware reminds me of bsd, and so does ubuntu
<NoUse> mobus if you can describe the problem you are having
<Sophistication> hey lets talk about ubuntu
<thoreauputic> second warning : #ubuntu-offtopic for off-topic discusssion, please
<mobus> it wasn't there when I installed Ubuntu
<OptiPlex> well freebsd that is, because ubuntu is just as easy to use as fbsd
<mobus> and in the network in administration it doesn't show up
<gearry> sorry
<jedrick> how can i add dsp plugin?
<fanopnaic> mobus: then chances are your card is not supported.
<OptiPlex> frankly, ubuntu 'OWNZ'
<ecobuntu> what does OWNZ mean in this context?
<NoUse> mobus open up a terminal and run ifconfig
<ecobuntu> i think i am getting old or something
* gearry off to offtopic to see if they folks want to continue this discussion
<mobus> I did describe it, my computer is physically connected to the therenet, but it wasn't when I installed Linux, but I connected it later
<NoUse> mobus you can put the output in #flood or pastebin
<c0rrupt> how can i setup apache to display index.html without typing in the /index.html at the end of the url?
<OptiPlex> hm, try this mobus: sudo network-admin
<Sophistication> townie, pull the ether cord so it want pull dhcp during install
<mobus> there IS no output
<OptiPlex> and mess with that
<townie> ok im lost here people, pretty soon here im going just start drinking and try again tomorrow if i cant get this to install
<jedrick> how can i add dsp plugin?
<mobus> just for 127.0.0.1
<NoUse> mobus ifconfig -a
<mobus> I DID!
<OptiPlex> heh, synchronized quitting. that almost makes me feel bad
<kent> I get this message all the time from the program logcheck. "atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)".  What to do about it? I have only 3 special-buttons on my keyboard and never press them. The message seems to be about some button i press which gnome dont know about.. I  dont want to risk making some button go crasy :(
<OptiPlex> townie: dont go for d4 b00ze!
<mobus> It only gives me info for lo not eth0
<OptiPlex> n0000)!
<firestone> Ive, added all repositories yet i still cant find software like MPLAYER whats am i doing wrong
<NoUse> mobus you ran ifconfig -a ?
<mobus> and I want it to recognize eth0
<firestone> by adding i mean enabled
<Kratos> I would like to know how I can use the Hoary Live-CD to wipe the partition info on my hard disk.
<ecobuntu> mobus: ifconfigh eth0 plumb
<mobus> yes
<Kratos> Can someone help?
<ecobuntu> oops ifconfig
<townie> while installing the dhcp fails and i choose to configure it later, then while setting the partitions the installation seemingly shuts down the computer goes to command line and just say killed over and over again, im installing on an old compaq that i formatted completely
<ecobuntu> mobus: ifconfig eth0 up
<NoUse> mobus what kind of network card do you have?
<kent> it recomends "Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known"  but is that enough for it to not show up in the logs?
<ecobuntu> what's lpsci say?
<dducko> firestone, quick question, you searching for mplayer or MPLAYER?
<mobus> its on the motherboard
<warter> NoUse: would you be able to give me some advise on a network card
<ecobuntu> i ment lspci
<Kratos> How would I use the Hoary Live-CD to wipe the partition info on my hard disk?
<firestone> dducko, mplayer
<NoUse> warter ask the whole channel
<ecobuntu> mobus: are you trying to use dhcp?
<dducko> firestone, could you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<firestone> dducko, syre
<firestone> dducko, sure
<ecobuntu> mobus: what kind of ethernet card? run lspci at the terminal
<tomaj> where do i check my x-chat logs?
<mobus> its nVidia
<ecobuntu> mobus: nVidia ethernet card?
<mobus> and yes I'm trying to use DHCP
<mobus> Nvidia motherboard
<ecobuntu> does it show up in lspci?
<NoUse> ecobuntu probably the nvidia chipset
<ecobuntu> ok
<mobus> with integrated ethernet
<ecobuntu> mobus: run lspci
<NoUse> mobus which version of the nforce chipset
<townie> anyone have suggestions on how to make ubuntu install
* OptiPlex jams d4 Bob Marley
<nemik> so i have a program installed on the gnome menu on the top left. is there any way for me to add the 'sudo' command before it so it will launch with 'sudo <app-name>' when i click on it?
<OptiPlex> townie: on what kind of machine?
<ecobuntu> townie: what's the problem?
<warter> would someone please give me a hand with how to install a wireless card in to ubuntu
<townie> an old compaq
<ecobuntu> warter: what kind of card?
<ecobuntu> townie: can you boot into the cd?
<townie> yeah
<OptiPlex> hm how old? 486, P1, P2?
<ecobuntu> townie: what's the problem?
<townie> the installation shows up
<warter> Ti acx 111
<townie> and goes fine
<firestone> dducko, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4599
<Kratos> How do I wipe my HDD with the live CD?
<thoreauputic> nemik: sure, you can change the command to gksudo <command> in the menu editor
<townie> then during the partioning it just says killed killed killed killed over and over and over again
<benguin> hi guys
<ecobuntu> Kratos: fdisk
<ULffuntu> gparted
<Kratos> ....
<benguin> anyone here using 2.6.14 with breezy?
<durt> warter: i have that too: use ndiswrapper, and before modprobe ndiswrapper, you have to rmmod acx_pci
<Kratos> really?
<Kratos> Huh
<ecobuntu> Kratos: fdisk is easy
<arcanistherogue> what is the C++ IRC chanel?
<durt> #c++?
<Kratos> I don't have a Windows Boot floppy, though
<nemik> thoreauputic, how do i get to this menu editor? sorry i'm more of a terminal guy
<OptiPlex> townie: if it's a REAAAAL old compaq, ubuntu may not support it. nothing is out of the question with older boxes yknow.
<Kratos> or a Floppy drive
<ecobuntu> Kratos: what do you have just a CD?
<veloct> Kratos: you don't need either
<Kratos> Yeah
<thoreauputic> arcanistherogue: I assume you tried /join #c++  ?
<ecobuntu> Kratos: fdisk is a program run at the terminal
<warter> hey durt is something that i can read to walk me through that
<firestone> dducko, see any clues
<arcanistherogue> heh
<Kratos> Thought so
<ecobuntu> Kratos: sudo fdisk
<veloct> Kratos: or cfdisk, either one works
<YokoZar> How do I configure OpenGL to be brighter?
<arcanistherogue> :D
<warter> im a total noob on my way to OS X 86
<darksoul> NoUse: eye twiches
<thoreauputic> nemik: it's in accessories or system tools I think
<darksoul> NoUse: the first scan i did showed nothing wrong
<durt> warter: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<ecobuntu> there is a distribution coming out on opensolaris based on ubuntu called nexenta OS
<thoreauputic> nemik: asuming this is breezy...
<darksoul> NoUse: i added the other memory stick, scaned..still nothing, started up ubuntu, crash crash crash,. desktop cannot be started
<veloct> thoreauputic: system tools
<townie> exobuntu/optiplex: it isnt too terribly old maybe a 2001 (which is ancient but should be able to run a ubuntu right...?)
<nemik> thoreauputic: it is breezy, thanks i'll have a look around
<darksoul> NoUse: took out the ram i put in, used the one stick. it loaded fine
<ecobuntu> townie: definitely
<dducko> firestone, backup your source.list first then try this list
<dducko> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4600
<ecobuntu> townie: what kind of processor?
<darksoul> NoUse: SO, either the other stick is bad, OR the other slot is bad
<ecobuntu> townie: where is hanging?
<thoreauputic> veloct: OK - I installed alacarte so my menu is different
<OptiPlex> should be townie
<OptiPlex> my mac is a 1998/1999
<townie> it stops at the partioning
<veloct> thoreauputic: cool :)
<townie> but also cant complete the dhcp setup
<darksoul> hey all how do i change my screen res>
<OptiPlex> and my PC is a 1998 IBM and they both run ubuntu fine
<townie> but i can move past that
<nemik> thoreauputic: wonderful! i got it
<ecobuntu> townie: maybe it's a corrupt cd?
<thoreauputic> nemik: :)
<nemik> thoreauputic: thank you again
<NoUse> darksoul right, I'd bank more on the stick
<basti__> !iptables
<ubotu> basti__: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<firestone> dducko, how can i get rid of the numbers on the left
<darksoul> how do i change my screen res
<thoreauputic> nemik: no worries :)
<basti__> -_-'
<townie> ecobuntu:downloaded the file from the ubuntu site
<veloct> darksoul: kde or gnome
<darksoul> NoUse: so one bad stick can screw the hole system over?
<darksoul> ghn
<dducko> download it, or be very careful highlighting
<darksoul> gnome
<ecobuntu> system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<NoUse> darksoul of course
<ecobuntu> townie: did you run md5sum before burning it
<ecobuntu> to verify the image
<veloct> darksoul: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<darksoul> NoUse: so you were right all along
<OptiPlex> hey darksoul: you have that whole one-resoultion thing too?
<dducko> firestone, if you start at the first # it wont get the numbers
<NoUse> darksoul it only took 5 hours to convence you
<darksoul> veloct: i want to go higher, my 3d card can go way higher
<OptiPlex> Im stuck at 1024x768 heh
<ecobuntu> not all d/l are created equal
<firestone> dducko, thanks
<darksoul> NoUse: you didint tell me to take out one mem stick
<townie> ecobuntu:dont know what md5sum is so i would say no
<NoUse> darksoul I told you it was a mem problem
<ecobuntu> townie: are you running windows or linux?
<OptiPlex> at least this isnt Slax, it sticks me with 640x480 :[
<veloct> darksoul: you'll have to configure xorg to go higher
<Sedge> NoUse, still there?
<darksoul> veloct: how?
<Sedge> i got the default wiki instructions done
<i3dmaster> what is the command that I can display the Modeline that my computer supports? I kinda forget it...
<Sedge> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sedge>  is the error i get now when trying to run UT2K4
<NoUse> Sedge yeah
<darksoul> veloct: this res is REALLy bugging me couse i have a huge LCD
<ecobuntu> townie: if you're on linux...type md5sum filename.iso at the terminal
<durt> i3dmaster: gtf
<townie> from the machine i burnt the cd (this one) it runs xp
<ecobuntu> townie: compare this with the value from the website
<ecobuntu> ok
<ecobuntu> hold on
<haTem> is there a way to configure nautilus to install .deb packages on double click? i seem to recall ubuntu having this set up before, it used to open up a dialog box similar to the one that synaptic displays when you are installing a package (perhaps I was having an odd dream..? lol)
<NoUse> Sedge your ATI drivers aren't working
<veloct> darksoul: in terminal try xorg.conf
<Sedge> ><
<OptiPlex> omg, if you burned it with xp theres a chance it doesnt do ISO's properly
<darksoul> darksoul@thewacdarksoul:~$ xorg.conf
<darksoul> bash: xorg.conf: command not found
<darksoul> darksoul@thewacdarksoul:~$
<OptiPlex> i wasted like 2 CDs before I learned that
<Sedge> glxgears works
<townie> i wasted one cd
<townie> and it didnt work
<NoUse> !tell darksoul about xcfg
<ecobuntu> townie:  download this...http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe
<townie> then i burned it with a different program
<jwage> I am using Ubuntu 5.10 and basically every package that I try and request returns saying you have unmet dependencies .... E: Broken packages
<ecobuntu> run the exe
<darksoul> thks
<townie> etree...solid
<thoreauputic> darksoul: it's a file, not a command :)
<OptiPlex> hm, that's just weird
* OptiPlex is lost
<ecobuntu> then use the md5sum to get your value and compare it with the value from ubuntu's website
<thoreauputic> darksoul:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ecobuntu> http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<ecobuntu> that's the how-to page
<veloct> darksoul: lol what thoreauputic said, he beat me to the punch
<ecobuntu> post your md5sum here
<Sedge> NoUse, so what do i do now?
<ecobuntu> it should be the same as this
<ecobuntu> 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d6
<dippo> ?jwage
<Se7h> is there a problem with the v4l ?
<ecobuntu> darksoul: what kind of computer?
<jwage> hey
<jwage> dippo
<ecobuntu> darksoul: you
<townie> ecobuntu:as soon as i try opening md5sum it closes
<veloct> darksoul: you could edit the file manually by editing /etc/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<warter> durt: what site should i get the drivers from?
<ecobuntu> townie: hmm...strange
<townie> exobuntu:for about a milisecond it flashes a command line box
<warter> durt: or should i just use the CD?
<veloct> darksoul: /etc/X11/xorg.conf sorry, too many /etc/s
<ecobuntu> townie: probably just installing it
* OptiPlex listens to reggae
<ecobuntu> open a MS DOS prompt
<townie> got it
<durt> warter: the cd might work fine,  or you could check out the list at the ndiswrapper site, but try the cd first
<jwage> When I do apt-get install ssh it tells me that i have unmet dependencies..
<jwage> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jwage>   ssh: Depends: openssh-server but it is not going to be installed
<townie> want me to open it in the command prompt
<jwage> This does this on a majority of packages, i cannot install anything
<ecobuntu> you know i think this one looks better
<i3dmaster> durt: I don't have this cmd and apt didn't find it too
<ecobuntu> http://www.irnis.net/gloss/md5sum-windows.shtml
<ecobuntu> check that out
<thoreauputic> jwage: your /etc/apt/sources.list is broken
<ecobuntu> and maybe it will work better
<darksoul> veloct: now restart computer?
<jwage> Ok, I have the sources.list contents copied from the ubuntu starter guide
<ecobuntu> d/l it here http://www.irnis.net/files/acsvi.exe
<durt> i3dmaster: get it at gtf.sourceforge.net
<jwage> is that not the correct one?
<warter> durt: im here on my powerbook in front of my HP desktop trying to get this to work lol the ndiswrapper site has drivers for it??
<ecobuntu> edmonton is like way cooler than calgary
<thoreauputic> !tell jwage about sources
<darksoul> NoUse: after that restart computer?
<Villa> hi
<Homer> is there anything like google desktop for linux?
<jwage> http://chris.quietlife.net/tmp/sources.list
<i3dmaster> durt, ah ok. will try that then
<Villa> is there documentation on getting thunderbird to open when I hit a mail link?
<jwage> that is my sources file
<NoUse> darksoul or X
<durt> warter: you try them if the ones on the cd dont work
<StDellis> can someone help me install GAP?
<townie> ecobuntu:so what do you want me to do on that site
<ecobuntu> townie: d/l the exe
<warter> durt: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation use this to install from the CD?
<ecobuntu> townie: install it and run the md5sum check on the .iso file
<ecobuntu> townie: presuming you haven't deleted it yet
<townie> havnt deleted it
<ecobuntu> townie: have you tried to run a live cd btw?
<townie> but the file to download there is a acsvi.exe
<dooglus> I want to connect to VNC on my PC, but it's running dual-head.  Can I restart it remotely?
<thoreauputic> jwage: are you running hoary or breezy?
<BugZapper> what is a good nntp server?
<townie> not md5sum
<townie> and nope
<ecobuntu> that's the same thing
<thoreauputic> jwage: what does   cat /etc/issue  say ?
<ecobuntu> it's the advance checksum verifier
<ecobuntu> GO WHALERS!
<darksoul> NoUse: that didint help
<darksoul> NoUse: any ideas?
<ecobuntu> hartford in da hiznouse
<BugZapper> i am falling asllep
<townie> ecobuntu:ok i've got that and opened
<warter> durt: is that correct?
<darksoul> NoUse: whats the command to restart X server
<ecobuntu> townie: ok can you navigate to your file?
<jwage> Breezy Badger
<durt> warter: yup - but after you stick the card in run "sudo rmmod acx_pci" because that module gets in the way and add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<NoUse> darksoul sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<thoreauputic> darksoul: jsut do a ctrl-alt-backspace
<townie> ecobuntu:it only shows folders not files
<ecobuntu> townie: you can't get to the file?
<OptiPlex> nc in d4 house heh
* OptiPlex smokes outside
<jwage> ok
<thoreauputic> jwage: your sources are all hoary
<jwage> Ya
<townie> ecobuntu:its on the desktop and i've navigated to the desktop, but it only shows the folders and no files
<jwage> I changed them to what you sent me in a pvt message
<Kratos> Ok, im back...
<thoreauputic> jwage: substitute breezy, then update
<Kratos> what is the best freeware Win Emulator?
<jwage> Cool..thanks
<ecobuntu> townie: what a piece of junk...well uninstall it
<jwage> thanks
<mike1> yo
<ecobuntu> townie: how about this http://www.md5summer.org/
<durt> kratos: qemu i guess, but its sslloww
<warter> durt: ok i typed the first string and was prompted for my pass then after that it sent me back to the basic string
<nemik> how can i make the gnome file explorer show me hidden files such as .playlist? or .htaccess?
<nemik> nevermine
<ookami> i was testing my 5.1 setup with the command: " speaker-test -c6 -D plug:surround51
<ookami> " and i found a few speakers dont work.  They are all plugged into the right spot... What could i try next?
<ecobuntu> townie: that one looks like it should DEFINITELY work
<thoreauputic> nemik: hit ctrl-h
<Kratos> I need to run the Windows XP setup prog, and need an easy emulator
<immortial> ecobuntu thanks for link thats what i was looking for :)
<ecobuntu> though they claim the etree one should work to
<nemik> or view->show hidden files!
<UbuntuUser> ok guys
<nemik> thoreauputic: thanks again bro!
<durt> warter: have you ever compiled anything before?
<UbuntuUser> im launching limewire from the terminal
<ecobuntu> me? what link
<darksoul> NoUse: NEVER DO THAT TO ME AGAIN, I ALMOST FORGOT THE COMMAND TO START GDM
<JonasNZ> whats the story with getting the ltmodem drivers in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386
<UbuntuUser> but whenever i close the terminal it closes too
<thoreauputic> nemik: :)
<warter> durt: no sir
<immortial> ecobuntu:<ecobuntu> townie: how about this http://www.md5summer.org/
<NoUse> darksoul don't yell
<ecobuntu> oh ok
<immortial> tnanx
<NoUse> darksoul if you don't want me to help thats fine
<dabaR_> !shout
<ubotu> shout is, like, WE CAN READ LOWER CASE! IF SOMEONE KNOWS THEY WILL ANSWER!
<UbuntuUser> how can i create an icon in the applications menu to always start limewire not with ./runLime.sh
<darksoul> NoUse: anyway, it still didint work, any ideas?
<darksoul> NoUse: no i just almost got trapped outta my system.. lol
<NoUse> !tell darksoul about fixres
<ecobuntu> townie: any luck?
<varsendagger> hey what would be a good channel for the sharp zarus pda?
<thoreauputic> UbuntuUser: use the menu editor in system tools
<townie> ecobuntu:im starting to think its just me, again i only see folders
<mike1> Anyone help.  Dell Latitude P3 -128Mb ram,  brezzy SLOW
<ecobuntu> ok
<ecobuntu> i think it might be you :)
<darksoul> NoUse: thanks =)
<Ron_o> mikel..
<Xenguy> mike1: try xfce4
<Ron_o> you need to install xfce4 like I just did.
<mike1> I'm using xfce now no change
<UbuntuUser> thoreauputic i dont have anything called menu editor in system tools
<durt> warter: ok - perhaps instead of compiling it you can just "sudo apt-get install ndis-utils" and then start with step: ndiswrapper -i lalala.inf
<ecobuntu> what if you open the root file folder?
<ecobuntu> is this what you see http://www.md5summer.org/images/main.jpg
<townie> ecobuntu: yeah i think its definatly me, im thinking maybe time to just get drunk and bring it over to bowdoin tomorrow
<Xenguy> mike1: OOo is still unusable for me, but it's better than trying to run GNOME
<Ron_o> you really need more RAM.
<thoreauputic> UbuntuUser: are you running breezy or hoary?
<maduyb> I have a question about patching the kernel, would anyone be albe to help?
<Ron_o> I'm reading a guide now that can help you...
<UbuntuUser> thoreauputic breezy
<dooglus> maduyb: just ask the question
<ecobuntu> i'm sorry someone there could fix it
<Ron_o> http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<townie> ecobuntu:so on the root folder do i want to create sums or verify sums
<maduyb> k
<Ron_o> go there..
<thoreauputic> UbuntuUser: well it should be there - are you running gnome?
<ecobuntu> verify sums
<mike1> My Hoary install was fine (acceptable speeb for this box) breezy a dog
<UbuntuUser> theorauputic yea gnome
<darksoul> NoUse: hmmm ill just reinstall lol
<Ron_o> xfce actually is way better than gnome and kde..
<ecobuntu> but you want to choose your file
<ecobuntu> i like xfce
<ookami> what is alsa and esd ?
<ecobuntu> i like gnome more though
<thoreauputic> UbuntuUser: odd - well install smeg then
<ecobuntu> kde...i don't really like too much
<varsendagger> you can also run limewire & in the CLI to get another command prompt
<Sedge> NoUse, got it working! :)
<ecobuntu> it's nice though
<Ron_o> ookami, also is sound management.
<warter> durt: unable to lock admin dir
<townie> ecobuntu:ok i've found the problem with the checksums, they check for only md5 files, the file i downloaded to install ubunu is an .iso file
<thoreauputic> UbuntuUser:  Simple menu editor for gnome
<UbuntuUser> apt-get install smeg?
<OptiPlex> reggae+irc=an 1337 experience
<ecobuntu> no you can still check the md5sum of a .iso file
<ookami> Thanks Ron_0
<OptiPlex> townie: get deepburner for win, burn with that proggie
<thoreauputic> UbuntuUser: yep (with a sudo)
<ecobuntu> maybe you want to click create sums
<ookami> Thanks Ron_o
<ecobuntu> try that on the .iso file
<OptiPlex> its like 5MB
<UbuntuUser> ok
<townie> ok im trying it
<dooglus> townie: look here for the .md5 values: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/MD5SUMS
<UbuntuUser> thanks ill try that
<Ron_o> and esd is how sound is dealt with.... sorry for such simple explanatinos. I don't know the correct syntax.
<ecobuntu> you should get a value
<maduyb> I've applied all of the patches for ArchCK, no problems, However, the site tells me to also patch for the ipw2100 wifi card. I found the file for that and did cat file | patch but it's telling me that Hunk #1 failed, I'm not sure where to go from here
<immortial> have to go now have a very nice day to everyone.....
* OptiPlex cooks
<Sedge> anyone who can recommend a goot ftp program for ubuntu?
<durt> warter: oops - i meant "ndiswrapper-utils"
<ecobuntu> 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d6
<townie> hahaha
<ecobuntu> is what you should see
<townie> ohhhh man
<townie> nope
<townie> it froze
<sn0wman> Sedge, gftp
<ecobuntu> crap
<ecobuntu> sounds like bad luck
<mike1> has anyone tried damn small Linux?
<ookami> Ron_o, no thats perfect. i had no idea what either were about. I just kept seeing them mentioned in documents im reading.
<sn0wman> Sedge, if you don't want to use nautilus
<thoreauputic> mike1: sure
<ecobuntu> maybe you should jsut have a couple and bring it to bowdoin
<ecobuntu> have you tried the livecd?
<thoreauputic> mike1: nice little distro :)
<ecobuntu> to make sure it works on your computer
<Ron_o> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture - ALSA
<mike1> I installed it on a old Toshiba P1
<Sedge> thx sn0wman
<sn0wman> np
* cafuego mumbles about the channel name
<townie> yeah, well that and they said they'll just give me an old piece to put ubuntu on
<OptiPlex> DSL linux ownz on an older box I bet
<OptiPlex> :] 
<mike1> DamnSmallLinux has a great Ndiswrapper / Prism2/ Util
<OptiPlex> ubuntu ownz on a mac though, so Im using that heh
<cafuego> DSL is not #Ubuntu. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<varsendagger> cna anyone reccomend a good database frontend for ubuntu   --- somehting that i can use to creat and modify databases
<townie> i mean really its all so i can just work at network operations at bowdoin
<ecobuntu> varsendagger: what about open office
<Sedge> what's a quick way to check what my MAC address is?
<ecobuntu> oh i see
<OptiPlex> mysql maybe? dunno about databases
<cafuego> Sedge: 'ifconfig'
<thoreauputic> Sedge: ifconfig
<OptiPlex> Sedge: ifconfig should have it
<OptiPlex> lol
<JonasNZ> the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386 says something about winmodem / ltmodem? where can i get the actual info on the winmodem package?
<mike1> I was saying a util like this can be a good add on for Ubuntu laptop users trying to get online after install
<ecobuntu> ubuntu is pretty easy to install...sounds like you've got some wierd hardware issues or the cd wasn't d/l properly (i.e. the site you d/l it from f-ed up
* OptiPlex runs to the kitchen
<Sedge> thx
<ubuntu_> hey all, I have an installation problem
<floam> how long does is usually take between the time source is uploaded and packages are built and propagated?
<ecobuntu> *runs after Optiplex
<Sedge> i'm slowly remembering all this stuff (been 3 years since i touched linux)
<Sedge> :P
* OptiPlex gets chased :[
<floam> I'm still not seeing kernel 2.6.15 when I apt-get update on dapper.
* OptiPlex runs faster
<Sedge> dumped windows last night, got sick of it
<ecobuntu> *
<Sedge> no dual boot
<OptiPlex> to the kitchen :] 
<Sedge> no nothing :P
<ubuntu_> the first time I tried to install this, I used a cd that was damaged
<ecobuntu> ubuntu_: how far along did you get?
<dducko> Sedge, try going cold turkey from winxp to ubuntu for the first time in linux
<ubuntu_> and now, I can't get grub to install correctly ( it gives "error 18" )
<Sedge> dducko, that's pretty much what i've done
<ecobuntu> winxp sucks
<ClayG> How can I change the default size of the terminal?
<OptiPlex> Sedge: bravo, Im not even using a PC anymore. ubuntu/ppc does everything I need including printing/digital camera/internet/etc.
<Sedge> except i've had a bit of linux experience
<Sedge> but that was 3 years ago
<Sedge> and it was just playing
<ecobuntu> i only use winxp for my webcam w/ aim
<varsendagger> open office is good but too memory intensive
<OptiPlex> ecobuntu: you must die, you IM freaks heh
<Sedge> i really dig openoffice
<OptiPlex> heh, openoffice makes me feel 1337. I can make PDFs Muahahahah!
<ecobuntu> OptiPlex: i have to im with my girlfriend. we're at different universities and keeps the bill down
<Sedge> actually did a presentation on a few OS packages in school today, did up the presentation in impress just for added effect
<varsendagger> Sedge, i do too but it keeps crashing on base
<warter> can anyone help with this wireless card im trying to ndiswrapper and its giving me a hassle
<Sedge> hmmm
<ubuntu_> ecobuntu: the first time I tried, I failed while installing the software at the end. I then reformatted, but the second time around the boot loader couldnt install
<Sedge> what's it crash on specifically?
<OptiPlex> heh ecobuntu: I guess that buys your life :] 
<ecobuntu> hmm
<ecobuntu> townie: did you read that
<townie> no
<OptiPlex> i know too many IM freaks
<varsendagger> opening up a database that i created with ooo
<townie> my computer just almost shit the bed
* OptiPlex FINALLY runs to the kitchen
<warter> anyone??
<ecobuntu> OptiPlex: it's a pain in the ass.  We've been together 3.5 years and now at different grad schools
<SCMark> is there any way to increase the sensitivity of my mouse wheel?
<OptiPlex> Im ignoring you all :] 
<townie> it barely made it
<winston> im looking to install ardour, and i see that it is not available in the ubuntu repositories, is there a sources.list i can get that will permit me to install ardour?
<ecobuntu> townie: he was able to full install
<ecobuntu> townie: i think you should d/l a new .iso
<thoreauputic> bah Terminal Server Client insists on presenting informational messages as if they were errors - stupid!
<ecobuntu> irssi-text rocks!
<OptiPlex> :[ brb irl
<misfit_toy> winston, you have all the  hardware you need for that?
<townie> ecobuntu: yeah thats what im going to do, or get the right disc to begin with, they gave me the powerpc disc so thats the reason i had to download it in the first place
<ubuntu_> does anyone know what "Grub Error 18" is?
<basti__> !chmod
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<OptiPlex> ppc ownz *downloads*
<thoreauputic> !info ardour-gtk
<ubotu> ardour-gtk: (digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface)), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9beta29-5ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2113 kB, Installed size: 6308 kB
<winston> misfit_toy i didnt know this prog required any specific hardware!^?
<Sedge> ok, now i need a new thing to get working properly :P
<basti__> mon chmod is impossible to understand...
<Sedge> my mx500 mouse
<basti__> man*
<Sedge> any suggestions
<misfit_toy> winston, you are talking about the music studio software right?
<_jason> basti__, what is so impossible?
<thoreauputic> winston: see ubotu above
<dooglus> basti__: it isn't.  what sentence is giving you trouble understanding?
<Sedge> chmod is easy to understand, if you understand counting in binary
<winston> misfit_toy yes thats the one
<winston> so i apt-get install ardour-gtk?
<Sedge> basti__, do you understand binary and octal?
<dooglus> Sedge: you don't even need that.  you can use letters instead of numbers (and it's octal by the way, not binary)
<thoreauputic> winston: do an apt-cache search ardour
<thoreauputic> winston: there are several packages
<Sedge> well it's both dooglus
<Sedge> :)
<Sedge> the number is an octal number
<dooglus> Sedge: how is binary useful?
<Sedge> think about it
<Sedge> 3 bits for owner
<Sedge> 3 bits for group
<thoreauputic> dooglus: the octal permissions are based on the binary ones
<basti__> hmm. maybe if Iget the logic behind it Iwill understand..
<Sedge> if the permisssions for owner are rwx, that's essentially 111 in binary
<Sedge> 1 in the 4's position, 1 in the 2's and 1 in the 1's
<Sedge> totals to 7
<Sedge> 7 = rwx
<Sedge> if you jsut wanted -w-
<Sedge> it'd be 2
<Sedge> 010
<Sedge> get it?
<basti__> but if I want r--r--r--
<thoreauputic> BasL: 444
<Sedge> that's 444
<basti__> ah
<basti__> so max is 777
<Sedge> yeah
<dooglus> basti__: that's "r--" three times.  "r--" is 100 binary, or 4 octal
<Sedge> 7 in octal = 111 in binary
<thoreauputic> basti__: yes - 1 execute  2 write 4 read
<basti__> ah :> well then. then it got a bit easier =)
<basti__> thanks alot guys
<Sedge> so i've got that figured out, can someone explain the sticky bit to me?
<dooglus> basti__: max is 7777, 'cos there are sticky, setuid and setgid bits too
<pepsi> whats a good program to help me locate my unprotected wireless networks?
<basti__> ah, well no need to get complicated at this stage ;)
<Sedge> hehe
<dooglus> Sedge: that's where "man chmod" can't help much :)  the man page is wrong.
<Sedge> =)
<durt> pepsi: ifconfig in a terminal
<pepsi> hard to do while driving
<Sedge> so what's the stickybit for?
<durt> or iwlist wlan0 scan
<pepsi> that also works, but also hard while driving
<heinzanova> hey guys I am formatting a third drive in my computer, and I am gonna do it in FAT32 so both my operating systems can see it, I am in the format menu in Ubun here and for access path what do I want that set to ??? /mnt or /home ??? this is new to me.
<basti__> pepsi,  or u can use kismet
<warter> hey durt
<durt> any luck warter?
<SCMark> so... anyone know how to change the mouse scroll wheel sensistivity?
<dooglus> Sedge: the sticky bit isn't used for files (I don't think).  on a directory it makes it so that users can't delete each other's files.  it's set on /tmp for instance.  it's the "t" you see when you ls -ld /tmp
<Sedge> ah
<durt> are you wardriving now pepsi? :0
<NoUse> heinzanova it's up to you, the standard is /media/
<pepsi> i have no internet :(
<warter> durt: ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build
<Sedge> what was the order of the positions again (in the octal model?) owner, user, group?
<dooglus> rwx
<Cole> heinzanova: you can pretty much make it almost anything you want.. but i woudl recommend against /home or /mnt  as you already should have stuff in your main harddrive in those folders
<warter> durt: whats the kernel version?
<dooglus> ugo
<nemik> how can i lock the screen from the command line?
<pepsi> i rented a room in an apartment and the lady said she had internet.. but she flipped out when i networked the computers
<heinzanova> NoUse, media isn't a listed option
<pepsi> said i was controlling her computer
<Sedge> lol
<heinzanova> can I just type it in as media?
<NoUse> heinzanova not sure, /mnt will work too
<nemik> haha, pepsi that sucls
<Cole> heinzanova: /media
<durt> warter: what are you doing?
<Sedge> what should i get to play divx files on ubuntu?
<ithiel> ubotu tell Sedge about restricted formats
<nemik> sedge, i like xine
<Cole> but you need to create the directoroy /media
<thoreauputic> !tell Sedge about reatricted
<dooglus> Sedge: codecs
<NoUse> Sedge mplayer and w32codecs
<nemik> yea and codes, :D
<Se7h> is there any problem with the v4l ?
<NoUse> !tell Sedge about w32codecs
<Sedge> yeah i visited that page already
<iamsobored00566> whenever somone ims me on gaim my music slows down
<heinzanova> did I do something wrong, it just supposively formatted my 300GB drive in like 2 seconds !?!?!!
<iamsobored00566> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Sedge> totem doesn't play them right?
<ithiel> Sedge, win32 codecs will allow you to play divx files
<durt> warter: skip all that with apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils, and start at the installing windows driver part
<Sedge> hmm, i got those the other day
<ithiel> Sedge, it should, run the command: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<dooglus> heinzanova: if you didn't want it formatted, then yes.
<OptiPlex> divx=pr0n :[
* OptiPlex runs back to the kitchen
<nemik> so is there a way to do the lock screen thing from command line? to put it in a bash script?
<iamsobored00566> hello?
<iamsobored00566> aw
<thoreauputic> Sedge: read the restricted formats wiki, and I suggest you install totem-xine
<heinzanova> dooglus I wanted it formatted, but it seemed like it just did it to fast...
<Sedge> kk
<ithiel> OptiPlex, actually I have a mac bashing video (switch parody) that is in DivX...not pr0n
<dooglus> heinzanova: what command did you use
<dooglus> ?
<ithiel> Sedge, if that doesn't work, install mplayer, and use it to play the files
<thoreauputic> Sedge: totem-gstreamer (the default) has a few issues still
<Cole> heinzanova: its a quick format kinda like format /q in dos..
<Sedge> ah, ok
<heinzanova> dooglus, I am so sorry, I hate to say it, but I used the GUI under system _> admin _> disks
<ithiel> thoreauputic, I had him try totem-xine
<Sedge> trying totem-xine atm
<iamsobored00566> aww...no one wants to help me
<nemik> iamsobored00566: see what your RAM and processor is like, could be taking a lot of resources. what do you play your music in?
<dooglus> heinzanova: oh, ok :)  I don't know what that does.
<iamsobored00566> rhythmbox
<iamsobored00566> it was fine on hoary
<thoreauputic> ithiel: yes sorry I probably missed that :)
<iamsobored00566> i just upgraded to breezy yesterday
<iamsobored00566> and its really annoying me
<heinzanova> cole how do I do a real format on it? to make sure it is good to go for both OS's since windows won't make a fat32 bigger than 30 GB
<wegstar> how do I disable acpi checking on bootup?
<pawan> nemik: you could assign a shortcut to it. or make it an xscreensaver --whatever-the-screen-lock-option-is
<ithiel> thoreauputic, its cool, can't track all conversations with this much crosstalk
<Cole> heinzanova: what versions of windows?
<thoreauputic> iamsobored00566: be specific
<Sedge> and what's a good app to convert all my garbage wma's to mp3? i have a crapload of music in wma format unfortunately
<heinzanova> cole XP
<iamsobored00566> what do you mean
<heinzanova> cole i would have to use NTFS to make a big partition
<iamsobored00566> whenever there is a sound coming from gaim
<iamsobored00566> my music sorta stutters
<dooglus> nemik: try this:  drag the lock icon you a panel, then right-click the lock on the panel and look at its preferences to see what it runs
<heinzanova> cole and I dont want to because I want both to be able to view data
<iamsobored00566> i think the sound is conflicting with each other
<heinzanova> cole since this is gonna be a music drive
<iamsobored00566> im such a noob...
<Cole> heinzanova: windows shoudl see it..
<heinzanova> cole, just with that quick format?
<Sedge> is there a linux based app that can convert wma to mp3?
<NoUse> heinzanova what program are you using to format the drive?
<heinzanova> cole and safely write to it?
<pawan> nemik: xscreensaver-command -lock
<nemik> pawan and dooglus, both great ideas. thanks
<thoreauputic> iamsobored00566: please don't use your enter key as punctuation
<nemik> pawan excellent, that is great
<heinzanova> NoUse disk manager gui under system admin disks
<Cole> heinzanova: yeah it sents the file allocation table up it just don't verify every sector on the drive..
<JonasNZ> the information here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Conexant is pretty useless seeing the link is dead, can anyone point me in the right direction? and yes i have googled
<NoUse> heinzanova yeah you should be fine
<Cole> heinzanova: the 30gb limit in windows for fat32 is a superficial one
<shorty114> when i load up synaptic, it tells me that my package info is out of date, and after it updates, i get this error:
<durt> sedge: lame
<shorty114> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<heinzanova> cole, sounds good to me, now time to move all 150GB off my NTFS drive over
<tomas__> finally breezy with E17!
<NoUse> !tell shorty114 about gpgerr
<iamsobored00566> sorry
<Cole> heinzanova: before you do that.. i'd COPY about 5gb and then go back and forth to see if you can access without any problems
<shorty114> NoUse, thanks
<heinzanova> cole, good call
<Sedge> ah, thanks durt, i just found another app called audacity
<Sedge> gonna try it out
<nemik> pawan: having a lot of trouble getting up, i want to make a small crontab to play loud music in the morning to wake me up, but for me not to be able to turn it off until i solve a simple math problem. does something like this exist already?
<liquidboy> how do i install nvu on 5.04 - which backport repository do i enable?
<Hobbsee> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<heinzanova> cole, don't suppose you have any wealth of knowledge into wireless nics in this here linux?
<stfn> !tell stfn about gpgerr
<durt> sedge: i think thats more for audio editing
<thoreauputic> !info nvu hoary
<Sedge> durt: ah, ok :P
<liquidboy> !info nvu hoary
<pc22> Seveas, hi
<Cole> heinzanova: wireless is kinda hit or miss some of the time.. my laptop (with wireless) is out of commition due to a hard drive failure  the other day.. gotta wait on new hard drive.. so i can't really even pretend to help
<thoreauputic> hmm hoary doesn't have nvu
<pepsi> basti__, kismet looks perfect
<pepsi> it can play sounds on network events and such :D
<Cole> heinzanova: do you know if your wireless card has drivers?/is supported?
<pawan> nemik: that's amusing.
<heinzanova> My big problem with my wireless card (linksys WMP54G), installs fine using ndiswrapper and then when I run modprobe no problems
<pc22> Seveas, im trying to download from your repository but it turned error
<Sedge> thoreauputic, is there an html/css editor other than nvu that's decent?
<Xenguy> I'm trying to find out if this oldish laptop has a soundcard.  I've tried 'lspci |grep audio' but no output is returned.  Is there a simple way to find out if this laptop has some kind of soundcard?
<heinzanova> cole, it doesnt show up in the network as a configurable item
<winston> cant get jack and ardour to work together
<nemik> pawan: yes sounds like it but i am too often late for classes. would like to solve this :D
<thoreauputic> Sedge: well, mozilla composer is very similar
<pc22> Seveas, W: Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<heinzanova> cole, then I tried the visual config program for ubuntu, and with no problem it installed and showed up as hardware there.
<mrhyd3> anyone help on a problem?  if I type "apt-get install clamav" it says it doesn't know anything about the package
<pawan> nemik : what sort of maths problem? arithmetic I guess.
<durt> heinzenova: does ifup wlan0 do anything?
<ok_newbie> can anyone recommend a good easy backup utility?
<Sedge> ah, i was into developing using dreamweaver when i used windows for a while, but found i was only really using codeview anyways... :P
<Sedge> i made the transition to css/xhtml about a year ago, haven't looked back since
<Xenguy> ok_newbie: rsnapshot is one (of many)
<Hobbsee> mrhyd3: check that you have universe repositories enabled
<pawan> nemik : if you are up to it, do it in a script like bash, or perl.
<Sedge> don't need wysiwyg for that :P
<dooglus> nemik: did either idea work for you?  I just looked and it seems like neither is any good...
<ok_newbie> thanx
<darksoul> NoUse: it wont work
<nemik> pawan: yes something very simple just to get my brain working. addition or multiplication of random whole 1digit numbers
<mrhyd3> Hobbsee, where is that?
<darksoul> NoUse: whats your res?
<heinzanova> cole, but then when I follwed the step saying go into network, and it does not show up
<Cole> [21:55]  durt: heinzenova: does ifup wlan0 do anything?
<Hobbsee> !tell mrhyd3 about repos
<Xenguy> ok_newbie: further details -> apt-cache search backup |grep back
<Sedge> what's the best utility for partitioning and formatting disks in ubuntu?
<heinzanova> cole it gurgles
<darksoul> can anyone help me out?
<Hobbsee> Sedge: gparted, or the install cd
<darksoul> i need my res to be right
<pepsi> my linksys wireless card shows up as ath0
<JonasNZ> whats better, nvidia or nvidia-glx
<darksoul> but this thing wont change no matter what
<darksoul> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Xenguy> Sedge: cfdisk works (depends on what you want to do really)
<darksoul> !ati
<Sedge> cool, i was initially going to install with raid 0 (i have 2x160gb SATA drives) but couldn't figure it out
<heinzanova> durt, it throws error saying for wireless request "set encode" (8B2A) : SET Failed on device wlan0 ; no such device
<Sedge> so i installed on just 1 of the drives
<azuron> hi, a question on verifying the new swap file, i just enabled a swap file on the disk, but i cannot verify the new sawp by cat /procs/swaps
<winston> trying to get jack and ardour to talk but i can only find a tutorial for mandrake
<Sedge> now i want to format the 2nd drive :P
<nemik> pawan: i am good with php, and did some mild perl, perhaps it is worth a shot.
<durt> heinzanova: then try ifup ath0
<pepsi> my laptop has some broadcom card instaled, but  my computer crashes often when i use it with ndiswrapper
<mrhyd3> Thanks Hobbsee
<Sedge> i just want to format my second drive for storage of stuff
<Sedge> movies, music etc...
<Hobbsee> mrhyd3: no problems
<pawan> nemik : it's not hard building something like that. General guideline: mpg123 thesong.mp3; run the script; if answer is right killall mpg123
<heinzanova> durt, Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0
<dr_willis> Sedge,  just for linux? or windows and linux?
<Sedge> linux only
<darksoul> my res wont change no matter what i do, some help?
<Sedge> no more windows!
<Sedge> :P
<mrhyd3> Hobbsee, Im used to Gentoo so this apt-get is new to me
<pepsi> went to the computer store, brought a bunch of wireless cards to their "research" computer till i found a card that people said worked with loonax
<dr_willis> Sedge,  so whats stopping you? :P fdisk, mkfs, and mount the puppy!
<Sedge> well, i ftp stuff to my xbox.... :P
<nemik> pawan: just one more noob question, i have a command to start my xmms playlist, but the screen does not lock at that time, it only locks AFTER i close the xmms window. how do i solve this?
<Hobbsee> !tell mrhyd3 about apt-get
<Sedge> dr_willis, i'm not familira with the utils for doing it in linux ;)
<Hobbsee> might help
<darksoul> my res will not change no matter what i do, some freekin help?
<Sedge> familiar*
<liquidboy> what are the 5.04 backports that i should enable?
<dr_willis> Sedge,  theres a few Linux-hard drive setup howtos out. its rather trivial. :P
<Hobbsee> !tell liquidboy about backports
<shorty114> is there a generic ATi driver? such as for an ATi Rage M2?
<shorty114> (old, i know...)
<pawan> nemik: background it. Look up what & does in a shell context.
<nemik> pawan: yes that is true, it can even be done in shell i think though propably easier for me in php.
<dr_willis> Sedge,  fdisk, and make the partitions,, then mkfs.ext3 on the partitions, then edit the fstab to mount them where you want.
<OptiPlex> if I can get audacity to work right on x86, I wont need windoze anymore either :] 
<OptiPlex> my HDD crashed on that box, so Im stuck on this one heh
<Sedge> hehe, well if it's as trivial as a windows based format i shouldn't have trouble ;P
<durt> heinzanova: sounds like you might not have the drivers installed right - not sure
<paulproteus> shorty114: For 3d acceleration, or just for regular 2D?
<shorty114> 3d
<kratos> How do I get totem to play .mpg files?
<ithiel> paulproteus, good question.
<darksoul> my res will not change no matter what i do, some help please?
<shorty114> preferably, but 2d is fine
<winston> help getting ardour to work
<haTem> According to the wiki, the vmware install breaks sudo if you are upgrading from hoary to breezy. However, I'm on a fresh breezy install, and upon finishing the vmware-install.pl script, my sudo stops working. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<paulproteus> !tell darksoul about resolution
<ithiel> paulproteus, does fglrx support RAGE chipsets?
<darksoul> that didint help
<paulproteus> ithiel: I don't think so.
<dr_willis> Sedge,  ubuntu/gnome may have some drive setup tools..  - never noticed  :P
<darksoul> paulproteus: i did that before, it didint help
<paulproteus> There's an older driver...
<Sedge> would my second harddisk be located at /dev/hdb?
<ithiel> paulproteus, radeon only isn't it? 9000+
<heinzanova> durt, any idea on what version I should be shooting for with this Linksys WMP54G ?
<kratos> How can I get totem to play .mpg files?
<dr_willis> Sedge,  sepends on what port its connected to.
<nemik> pawan: is there a way in a shell to do 2 simultaneous actions at once, without waiting for the previous line to finish?
<darksoul> paulproteus: any ideas?
<Sedge> secondary SATA port
<pawan> darksoul: res problems are generally due to x.org drivers , especially with laptops. Wait for the next release is probably the only real solution for that.
<OptiPlex> kratos: there's a gstreamer plugin for that
<paulproteus> ithiel: dri.sourceforge.net, iirc
<dr_willis> Sedge,  'fdisk -l ' will show it
<Sedge> SATA port 1
<Hobbsee> nemik: open another shell in the same window :P
<OptiPlex> check synaptic for 'gstreamer' and look through the plugins for it :D
<dr_willis> Sedge,  a SATA drive will be a sd##
<ithiel> paulproteus, meh, isn't dri enabled by default on Ubuntu?
<Sedge> k
<pawan> nemik: yup. background them.
<kratos> OptiPlex: Can I get it via wget?
<darksoul> pawan: or i have to update...but my res was working fine on my other computer, and i put the same 3d card in this computer....
<winston> need help getting ardour and jack working
<Sedge> fdisk -l shows unformatted devices?
<Sedge> or unmounted?
<nemik> pawan: ok i'll have to read up a biut on 'backgrounding' then. thanks!
<OptiPlex> dunno, never used wget :] 
<darksoul> pawn: what sould the breezy sources be?
<shorty114> paulproteus, i don't know if my driver currently works...
<paulproteus> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIMach64?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardware
<OptiPlex> apt-get install 'plugin name' should work
<dr_willis> Sedge,  'mount' shows mounted devices. :P fdisk shows all seen partitions.
<pawan> nemik : but you have to be careful about dependencies.
<mrhyd3> HobbSee: One more Q, I don't have X installed, just "server" install.  Know what file to add repositories too?
<Hobbsee> !tell darksoul about sources
<Sedge> ah
<shorty114> i mean, i'm stuck on an ~800x600 res while others have done 1024x768 on this card
<Sedge> /dev/sdc1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Hobbsee> mrhyd3: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sedge> that's my old windows partition i take it
<OptiPlex> server install owns :] 
<nemik> pawan: ok, i'll do my best,
<Cole> heinzanova: do you know what version of wmp54g you have?
<Hobbsee> Sedge: yes, it would be
<OptiPlex> yeah :] 
<Sedge> well 1/2 of it anyways, was running raid 0
<Sedge> :P
<pawan> nemik: google for introduction to background command in bash     or something like that. Bash-intro howto will have stuff too.
<kratos> This is why I dislike Linux... so much trouble, just to look a pr0n... -_o
<heinzanova> cole, the card or the driver?
<nemik> pawan: yes i'm looking at them now. :) thank you
<Cole> the card
<OptiPlex> you can also mkdir /media/whatever and mount -t /dev/sdc1 /media/whatever if you need to backup with ubuntu if that helps at all
<OptiPlex> :] 
<heinzanova> cole got the tower open lemme look
<shorty114> kratos, heh
<pawan> darksoul: ah. Same distro? ubuntu?
* OptiPlex is never useful
<winston> need help getting ardour and jack working
<mrhyd3> Hobbsee, there, we go...thank you!
<Hobbsee> mrhyd3: no problems :)
<mrhyd3> you don't know how much this has been bugging me!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> glad it can be fixed then!
<heinzanova> cole, you know what lemme turn it off, I always find pulling live PCI cards out of a powered pu system to read them is typically a bad time
<Sedge> nah, i don't have anything i need backed up
<heinzanova> cole and durt I will brb in a few once I find out card version
<Sedge> i'm just gonna blow it away
<Cole> lol one sec.. let me see if there is another way i can find otu
<Sedge> make it all empty space
<mrhyd3> and I'm a google fiend and I guess, I could not "describe" what I wanted
<Xenguy> Sound Q: is there an easy way to check if this laptop has a sound card of some kind?
<heinzanova> cole ok
<durt> heinzanove: i have to go to bed now :(
<kratos> ugh
* OptiPlex calls google 'the oracle' irl
<dabaR> Xenguy: lspci?
<kratos> screw this
<Cole> heinzanova: what does lspci say about your card
<winston> need help getting ardour and jack working
<OptiPlex> ASK THE ORACLE! :] 
<dabaR> Xenguy: lspci |grep ' Multimedia audio controller:'
<Xenguy> dabaR: I tried lspci |grep audio and get no output :-/
<cafuego> !repeat
<ubotu> I heard repeat is Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dabaR> read through lspci
<heinzanova> lspci?
<heinzanova> wtf
<heinzanova> doh
<dabaR> Xenguy: ^
<Cole> heinzanova: yeah type it at a console and it should spew a bunch of stuff out
<Xenguy> dabaR: tx, k
<Cole> heinzanova: it will list all your pci devices
<heinzanova> cole , Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless  LAN Controller (rev 02)
<pawan> is there a tcp-ping in ubuntu? Ie relies on tcp-ack rather than icmp?
<dabaR> sweet picture: http://www.binonabiso.com/work/Fotos/img114.jpeg.html
<Sedge> hmm, i made a partition, but it's only recognizing the drive as 80.0gb
<Xenguy> dabaR: woot!
<Cole> heinzanova: let me look for a second
<Rev-Marc> help can't take out the trash- says I don't haveproper permission- won't let me change - belongs to "root"- can't log on as "root"
<ecobuntu> Sedge: how big is the drive?
<shorty114> Rev-Marc, sudo
<ecobuntu> Rev-Marc: trash belongs to root?
<Cole> heinzanova: it say pciid:14e4:4320?
<Xenguy> dabaR: false alarm, I got my boxen mixed up :P
<paulproteus> Xenguy: :)
<Sedge> 160gig
<Sedge> i have 2 of them
<liquidboy> i've enabled backports in 5.04, but synaptic / apt-get still can't find nvu :(
<Sedge> ubuntu is installed on #1
<Rev-Marc> tried sudo the file in the trash belongs to root
<Sedge> and it's recognized as the full 160g
<musik> how do i go to efnet??
<Sedge> sata drives
<heinzanova> cole, where would I see this?
<ithiel> pawan, you should look at insecure.org for such tools. if you're not capable of installing such tools from source, you prolly don't have any business tinkering with such things
<ecobuntu> Rev-Marc: how did you throw it in to the trash?
<dabaR> Rev-Marc: sudo chown root:root ~/.Trash, in a terminal
* pawan decides to try echoping
<cafuego> musik: Find an efnet server, connecto to it, join a channel, cry.
<Xenguy> dabaR: nope, looks like no pci soundcard AFAICT
<dabaR> !nvu
<ubotu> somebody said nvu was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<dr_willis> musik,  depends on your irc client.. may be worth while to read the clients docs...  /server irc.efnet.net   (May work)
<misfit_toy> which exact directories should I tar to be able to bring this laptop back to this exact moment in time? every distro has it's idiosyncrasies and I would like to make this a standard laptop image.
<Rev-Marc> right click move to trash
<musik> dr_willis: thanx
<Cole> heinzanova: it might not list it.. what drivers are you trying to use?
<misfit_toy> I have read all day about this but nothing specific to breezy that I could find...I want a good "snapshot" of this laptop so that I can not only bring it back to exactly this point in time, but can deploy other laptops using the same "snapshot"
<ecobuntu> Rev-Marc: are you logged in as root?
<OptiPlex> lol #cooking owns
<ecobuntu> OptiPlex: what does owns mean?
<liable> check out partimage.
<heinzanova> cole I tried the bcmwl5
<cafuego> !dict own
<heinzanova> cole and I tried the rt2500
<Rev-Marc> says root log on not allowed
<cafuego> useless bloody bot :-)
<OptiPlex> rocks/kicks a$$/etc.
<dabaR> Rev-Marc: I gave you the command,.
<OptiPlex> :] 
<Sedge> can i use apt-get to install LAME?
<dr_willis> Sedge,  yes.
<Sedge> oh, and Audacity can convert wma's to mp3, but i just need lame
<Sedge> what's the command for that dr_willis
<dabaR> Sedge: its in multiverse
<Sedge> hrm
<Cole> heinzanova: the rt2500 is for the v4 of the card it appears
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Sedge about repos
<Sedge> checking repositories :P
<misfit_toy> !backup
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, misfit_toy
<blanky> is there a way to disable the system beep, it's frickin annoying
<Rev-Marc> dabaR thank you very much it appears to have worked :0
<dabaR> Rev-Marc: yes, that works.
<Rev-Marc> ooops :0
<misfit_toy> even the bot doesn't know how to backup? sweet.
<Rev-Marc> :)
<Xenguy> blanky: when booting?
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: apt-cache search backup  ?
<heinzanova> cole so I guess try version two?
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, you didn't see my question evidently
<misfit_toy> I have read all day about this but nothing specific to breezy that I could find...I want a good "snapshot" of this laptop so that I can not only bring it back to exactly this point in time, but can deploy other laptops using the same "snapshot"
<misfit_toy> which exact directories should I tar to be able to bring this laptop back to this exact moment in time? every distro has it's idiosyncrasies and I would like to make this a standard laptop image.
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: could be
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: ahh
<Rev-Marc> can someone please point me to a good write up on file sharing - if I don't get it working the wife insists that I have to put WinXP back on
<ecobuntu> go #cooking cause it doesn't "own"
<mrhyd3> One last question:  WHats the command/preocedure to start a service as a daemon upon boot?
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: I seem to recall some tool called Mondo
<misfit_toy> as in /var /etc /usr ...
<dabaR> Rev-Marc: what is file sharing? specific protocol, pleas.
<dr_willis> misfit_toy,  may want to look into the "mondo/mindi" backup/restore system.
<ecobuntu> did you see my comment about martha stewart?
<misfit_toy> which dir's do I need to have to make this a good snapshot backup
<Sedge> anyone else getting this when trying to add multiverse through synaptic? Could not download all repository indexes
<OptiPlex> :[
<OptiPlex> of course cooking owns
<Xenguy> mrhyd3: bum, or rcconf
<b3nw> can anyone suggest a good gui ftp? gFTP keeps crashing on me :\
<Xenguy> mrhyd3: or man update-rc.d
<misfit_toy> dr_willis, I know *how* I just want to know which Ubuntu-specific folders I need, every distro is different in this respect
<BenC> misfit_toy: all of them
<dabaR> b3nw: nautilus.
<maduyb> I'm trying to patch the kernel, I posted my problem here to be more descriptive, can someone check this out for me please? http://uiuc.myvnc.com/problem.html
<Rev-Marc> um nfs or samba so I can get files on her computer and she on mine
<misfit_toy> BenC, that shouldn't be neccessary
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Rev-Marc about samba
<b3nw> dabaR - something thats an actuall ftp program maybe?
<Sedge> dr_willis, i'm getting a 404 error trying to add those multiverse repo's in synaptic
<Sedge> any ideas?
<ecobuntu> man #cooking owns
<BenC> misfit_toy: you need everything that was installed, unless you plan to just do a fresh install and restore just config files
<dabaR> b3nw: did you ask synaptic? Places>COnnect to server does it...
<misfit_toy> BenC, that's what I mean, after a fresh install, what specific dir's would need to be restored?
<Rev-Marc> b3nw I just loaded and used gftp and it worked great
<BenC> mistfit: policy says /etc and /var
<misfit_toy> hmm
<BenC>  but /var is a little quirky
<BenC> mostly /etc is what you want
<b3nw> mmm Rev-Marc crashes randomly for me
<dabaR> Sedge: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and post that to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<misfit_toy> BenC, I would agree with /etc and /var but what about /usr ?
<Cole> heinzanova: do you know what windows says it is? exactly?
<dr_willis> Sedge,  edit the file manually. and put in a mirror perhaps.
<BenC> mistfit: nothing in /usr is modified from the package install
<Rev-Marc> sorry :(
<heinzanova> cole not off hand I can check
<heinzanova> cole if you give me a minute
<BenC> misfit_toy: policy dictates that configurable files are in ~/ and /etc
<BenC> so you want /home too
<Sedge> dabaR, nothings listed in there
<Sedge> at all, lol
<heinzanova> cole, I need to reboot
<Cole> heinzanova kk
<misfit_toy> BenC, yes of course /home
<misfit_toy> hmm
<dabaR> Sedge: you did something wrong. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<misfit_toy> let me read for another 8 hours, thanks tho
<BenC> if you backup /usr, you might aswell backup the whole disk anyway
<BenC> that's 90% of the install
<Sedge> dabaR, kk, one sec
<misfit_toy> right
<ecobuntu> i don't like cats very much
<misfit_toy> BenC, I don't care about  having to *install* Ubuntu, but I need to have an easy way to restore every single program and setting from this laptop, from a disaster recovery point of view.
<ecobuntu> i'm more of a dog person
<Sedge> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4601
<ecobuntu> cats always want to stick their bottoms in your face
<BenC> misfit_toy: I always do /etc, and keep a copy of "dpkg --get-selections > packagelist.txt"
<dabaR> Sedge: show me the output of: sudo aptitude update
<dr_willis> Dogs just like to sniff your groin.
<dr_willis> :P
<dabaR> Sedge: when I say show, I mean pastebin.
<MagicFab> misfit_toy: have you tried/do you know partimage ?
<misfit_toy> BenC, but that won't bring back specific "settings" for each app
<misfit_toy> MagicFab, no I haven't
<BenC> then you can do "dpkg --set-selections < packagelist.txt" and then "apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: funny, I'm the exact opposite
<BenC> misfit_toy: "settings" for each app should be in ~/, or /etc
<MagicFab> misfit_toy: kind of a libre "NOrton Ghost"
<dabaR> misfit_toy: ask the instant * server people, they may know.
<misfit_toy> MagicFab, that's what I'm looking for thanks
<ecobuntu> yeah it's all about personal choice
<dabaR> misfit_toy: #ubuntu-isntant
<MagicFab> misfit_toy: http://www.partimage.org/
<ecobuntu> but cats bottoms are so stinky and i swear they always try to push them in your face
<dabaR> ecobuntu: :)
<misfit_toy> ecobuntu, I have had cats all my life and never had ONE do that, you must be near a nuclear reactor.
<shorty114> my packages are broken
<dabaR> they do it, I can confirm.
<ecobuntu> i have one on my lap right now that is always trying to push her bottom in my face
<ecobuntu> and i don't care if she wants to push her face in my face but i don't want her bottom in my face
<Sedge> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4602
<dabaR> shorty114: how is that? first, I would like to point out that to post large amounts of text, you use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ecobuntu> but alas i digress
<Sedge> took a while (i'm uploading atm too :P)
<blanky> guys, wth is this, it's like all these games for linux that aren't even supported http://www.linuxcenter.ru/games/
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: I find dogs stinky all over, where as cats clean themselves all the time <shrug>
<dabaR> Sedge: put a # on the beginning of the multiverse lines.
<shorty114> dabaR, first, it looks for stuff in the 4.10 CD, which is OLD, and it never did this before
<blanky> Xenguy: I mean the beep when like, you press backspace in a terminal when you haven't typed anything, etc.
<dabaR> Sedge: err...on the beginning of the backports lines.
<WhyvasLT> keyboard shortcut for switching desktops in gnome?
<ecobuntu> Xenguy: yeah i agree...but it's a different kind of stink
<Astxist-B> samll dogs tend to not smell
<Xenguy> blanky: ahh, /etc/inputrc ...
<darksoul> !sources
<dabaR> Sedge: also, add a *multiverse* on the universe line.
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<shorty114> dabaR, second, i want to install grip, but can't be installed because of something i'm about to paste
<ecobuntu> i like animals with a bottom that is more than a foot from their heads
<dabaR> Sedge: Ill post the change in a sec.
<Sedge> well that's the same as just configuring them not to be included using synaptic right dabaR ?
<ecobuntu> :)
<paulproteus> Source-o-matic sounds cool!
<Sedge> unchecking them rather
<blanky> Xenguy /etc/inputrc/whatfilehere?
<Xenguy> blanky: try this line in that file -> set bell-style visible
<dabaR> Sedge: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4604
<Xenguy> blanky: the file /etc/inputrc
<shorty114> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4603
<heinzanova> cole, windows just says, Wireless G-PCI
<dabaR> Sedge: you somehow managed to enable backports multiverse instead.
<Xenguy> blanky: you may have to logout/login again (don't recall now)
<ecobuntu> heinz: lspci at terminal...what does it say about wireless?
<Xenguy> blanky: be root
<blanky> I am
<Cole> heinzanova: ok.. type a lspci -n
<blanky> but it only says that it'll do taht on tab completion
<dabaR> shorty114: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste that to pastebin./
<shorty114> dabaR, k, one sec
<blanky> # do not bell on tab-completion
<blanky> # set bell-style none
<Cole> heinzanova: and look for a a column that looks like 104c:8400 but it will ahve differtn nubmers/letters
<blanky> that's my config file
<Sedge> yeah, i had checked them in the synaptic options page
<blanky> (excerpt)
<Sedge> i've reversed that now
<dabaR> shorty114: you used ubuntuguide.org, right?
<heinzanova> ecobuntu, 0000:00:0c.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02
<Sedge> so i just add multiverse to the end of the lines?
<heinzanova> cole, ok hang on
<Xenguy> blanky: try it, it works
<blanky> do I uncomment the second line and put visible instead of none?
<shorty114> dabaR, i think so
<_smd_> dabaR: I am going to start copying my things from /home
<Xenguy> blanky: and please use nick completion to prepend my nick - this channel is busy :-)
<heinzanova> cole, 0000:00:0f.0 0104: 1106:3149 (rev 80)
<heinzanova>   ???
<dabaR> Sedge: or, you can read my paste, and copy that into your sources.list file.
<dabaR> _smd_: did you send me an email?
<_smd_> dabaR: you meant not in home right?
<shorty114> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4605
<dabaR> _smd_: home is a different partition.
<Xenguy> blanky: backup the file first, then use #B# to comment any lines you change, then add the line I mentioned above
<Cole> heinzanova: hmmmm
<cafuego> Ahaa!
<Sedge> yeah, i'm just gonna edit it with vi (i'm remembering some of this stuff - been 3 years since i've touched linux :P)
<heinzanova> cole, Installed ndis drivers:
<heinzanova> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<heinzanova> 
<_smd_> dabaR: i sent you one when i got out of the weather
<dabaR> shorty114: /exec -o cat /etc/issue, as a command to this channel.
<blanky> Xenguy, I'm so confused, dont worry, I'll just slowly die with it :'S
<heinzanova> cole, so why the hell doesnt it show up in networking if it says it is there and it is installed right >:o
<shorty114> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<dabaR> _smd_: how about that weather?
<Xenguy> blanky: /me looks again...
<dabaR> Sedge: where are you in ca?
<maduyb> sorry if asking again is bad form, but -- I'm trying to apply a patch to the Kernel, but having problems, http://uiuc.myvnc.com/problem.html for detailed information. Can somone give me advice?
<heinzanova> cole, when I had the rt2500 it said wrong driver
<shorty114> oh what, i thought i updated to breezy...
<blanky> can anyone please tell me what this frickin is? http://www.linuxcenter.ru/games/#105
<Sedge> Saskatchewan
<heinzanova> cole, and that driver is the driver windows is using to
<Sedge> Canada ;)
<ecobuntu> Alberta here
<Sedge> nice
<_smd_> dabaR: i may be sick tommorow *cough*
<Sedge> Saskatoon =)
<ecobuntu> Are you in Regina?
<dabaR> Sedge: is it snowing there as hard as in winnipeg?
<Xenguy> blanky: I would just add the line I mentioned - not too hard to do :-)
<Sedge> nowhere as near dabaR
<Sedge> we've had a little snow
<Sedge> winniipeg is nuts
<ecobuntu> i am in Edmonton
<Cole> heinzanova: hmmm can i email you a driver to try
<Xenguy> blanky: unless you think my line conflicts with one that is already uncommented
<Sedge> cool ;)
<Sedge> lotsa Canucks
<heinzanova> cole, warrenahner@gmail.com
<musik> on what other servers can i find linxu channels??
<blanky> nah, i'm alright, but can you tell me what this http://www.linuxcenter.ru/games/#105 is?
<_smd_>  Sedge: where there I am from there?
<dabaR> Sedge: us too, and yesterday it started snowing, and now there is like 25cm of snow already.
<ecobuntu> i am an American
<Sedge> o.O
<_smd_> was from there....
<dabaR> _smd_: :)
<Sedge> yikes
<ecobuntu> 25 cm wow!
<ecobuntu> we got like 1 here
<WhyvasLT> yeah canada
<Sedge> yeah, maybe 6 in toon town
<WhyvasLT> fucken aye
<_smd_> it took me 1:37 mins to get to work
<ecobuntu> i wish i lived in montreal or quebec instead...that's where the real snow is
<_smd_> 1hr37mins...
<Sedge> ok, now i forget why i was editing this file in the first place lol
<glick> damn about gnome
<Sedge> oh yeah
<Sedge> lame
<glick> why cant there be an option to go with the default gnome look
<Cole> heinzanova: ok 1 sec
<glick> with the nice gnome footprint n stuff
<dabaR> shorty114: well, you need to start by putting a # on the first line.
<_smd_> dabaR: you meant what is NOT in my /home folder right?
<blanky> ecobuntu: you're american? wow, that means we're gonna treat you better! just ask away, we'll answer your questions nicely
<shorty114> dabaR, ok
<ecobuntu> ha ha
<zeus> kien habla espaol
<WhyvasLT> im in fredericton, sometimes it gets pretty bad here
<zeus> ?
<Sedge> =P
<ecobuntu> you better or we'll bomb you!
<WhyvasLT> but not too too bad
<glick> how can i get the default gnome look
<glick> ?
<Sedge> yeah, the east coast can be pretty harsh
* Sedge was born in amherst
<aalex> do you guys all have broken dpkg on your ubuntu installations, like me with 2/2 installations that have a broken dpkg !!
<blanky> is there an installer I need for quake3 on linux?
<ecobuntu> hey i heard a few canadians have gone to iraq to fight the americans
<aalex> WhyvasLT, im in Montral
<dabaR> shorty114: next, on the 014 line in that pastebin, you need to add to the end: main multiverse restricted
<cafuego> aalex: No, dpkg works fine on all my Ubuntu installs.
<ecobuntu> i heard it on the CBC
<Cole> heinzanova: gmail is kicking it out because of the .sys file
<WhyvasLT> i used to live in chicoutimi, that was fucking nuts
<WhyvasLT> lots of snow there
<Sedge> o.O
<dabaR> shorty114: off course, in your gedit, that has that file open
<aalex> hehe
<heinzanova> cole
* dabaR ends the snow thread.
<Sedge> i lived in Thompson, MB for about 7 years
<Sedge> it was nuts up there
<heinzanova> cole, I am suppost to be using the sys files not the inf?
<shorty114> dabaR, done
<Cole> heinzanova: you need both in the directory i believe
<dabaR> shorty114: show me(pastebin)
<heinzanova> oke that is what I thought
<aalex> man, its so canadian here... strange. There were only french speaking about win (!!) in #ubuntu-fr
<DrBair> maduyb:  the default ubuntu kernel should handle that card without issue
<aalex> wine, i mean
<heinzanova> cole, I am suppost to point the ndiswrapper to the inf though, correct?
<Sedge> heh, yeah lots of canucks
<Cole> yes
<blanky> Someone, how can I get deus ex and quake 3 installed on linux
<Sedge> that's cool
<ecobuntu> canada = a softler, gentler, nicer, more socialist USA
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: yeah, just the dumb ones :p
<maduyb> Drbiar, it does, however I'm trying out the ArchCK patches for fun
<Sedge> lol ecobuntu
<Sedge> so true
<shorty114> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4606
<dabaR> aalex: we move in silence
<WhyvasLT> ecobuntu, you forgot smarter and skinnier.
<ecobuntu> (also not imperalistic)
<heinzanova> ecobuntu you are missing the best thing about canada, the strippers and their extra services....
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: give me a break, nobody up here want to be an "American Idiot" (thanks Green Day :P )
<WhyvasLT> and the real beer
<ecobuntu> in edmonton?  to cold
* dabaR points out the Recent posts toolbar on pastebin, to point out the exact URL is not needed.
<ecobuntu> i think paul martin is going down
<heinzanova> Xenguy, I love canookistan, I wish I lived up there
<_smd_> dabaR: also yeh don't get what you meant what you told me to do... put it where?  i am having real beer right now
<ecobuntu> i went to montana last weekend and we were talking about canada and nobody knew the PM's name
<Cole> heinzanova: i sent it as a rar file since gmail was bitchign about zip
<ecobuntu> so sad
<Xenguy> heinzanova: do you now?
<glick> i wish the ubuntu people would keep or at least give you the option to go with the default gnome look
<dabaR> shorty114: very good. save, close, and: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<heinzanova> cole, thanks lemme get it
<glick> i like that foot print
<dabaR> _smd_: what?
<WhyvasLT> ecobuntu, americans don't know shit
<dabaR> _smd_: :)) are you refering to my email?
<nomasteryoda|w> er, ok
<WhyvasLT> to them, the world==us
<shorty114> dabaR, ok, it's going. thanks a bunch for your help.
<ecobuntu> hey now...i'm an american and i know stuff ;)
<nomasteryoda|w> ubuntu off-topic
* dabaR points WhyvasLT to #ubuntu-offtopic
<glick> why would americans know the prime minister of Canada?
<_smd_> dabaR: uch as /var/www/ blah
<mrhyd3> WhyvasLT, check yourself
<glick> i dont know the prime minister of canada
<heinzanova> cole, um archive manager says unsoported file?
<dabaR> _smd_: if you have any important files on your web server, back those up.
<ecobuntu> glick: i hope you're not canadian
<nomasteryoda|w> asente fox, yea...LOL
<dabaR> _smd_: they are in that folder.
<glick> most people of the world dont know the name of the prime minister of canada
<mrhyd3> Paul Martin no?
<nomasteryoda|w> oh, wait thats mexico
* dabaR points glick to #ubuntu-offtopic too
<ecobuntu> it's vicente fox btw
<nomasteryoda|w> dabaR, thanks
<kevogod> nomasteryoda|w, That's the President of Mexico. And that's Vicente
<Cole> heinzanova: oh hmmm ubuntu might not have rar isntalled by default
<nomasteryoda|w> see, we only know Linux
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<heinzanova> cole, hrm any quick command to fix that?
<_smd_> dabaR: saving things
<MagicFab> glick: you mean the president and owner ? :D
<dabaR> Cole: it is non-free software, in multiverse as all non-fre softawre is.
<glick> how about something *on* topic, why doesnt ubuntu have the default theme that comes with gnome?
<nomasteryoda|w> so tell me why Gnome nautilus have the same nice copy-paste functions of KDE?
<ecobuntu> glick: have you tried themes?
<dabaR> _smd_: just put everything you want saved under your home.
<nomasteryoda|w> glick, cause they are different
<glick> ecobuntu, yes
<ecobuntu> glick: all distros are like that
<nixuser1> text test, see it?
<_smd_> k
<Cole> heinzaonva: just sent you a zipped version renamed to .notzip so you probabably will have to change it back to zip
<ecobuntu> glick: you could d/l it from gnome-look.org
<dabaR> glick: /msg ubotu wiki MarkShuttleworth, for an explanation of the brown color choice.
<Cole> heinzanova: i fooled gmail
<nixuser1> text test see it?
<dabaR> no
<glick> yah the brown color looks crappy
<nemik> so my cron script to start a bash script i made isn't working...
<glick> pun intended
<shorty114> ubuntu++
<shorty114> ubuntu++
<dabaR> haha
<shorty114> gentoo++
<shorty114> gentoo++
<dabaR> shorty114: are you ok?
<shorty114> oh whoops wrong channel
<shorty114> sorry about that...
<c0al> no plus signs please++
<oneseventeen_> I just compiled a kernel with the ndiswraper-module, and I only have one .deb file in my /usr/src/ (ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.12.custom_1.1-rubuntu2+10.00.Custom_i386.deb)
<dabaR> shorty114: thats fine, did that upgrade start?
<shorty114> dabaR, yeah, it's going along. thanks for your help!
<oneseventeen_> the example I read showed there to be more kernel .deb files without the modules, as well as those with the modules
<dabaR> shorty114: $20
<Sedge> ok, so lame doesn't work for converting wma to mp3 (guess i shoulda figured that) :P
<JayInCalif> I have a qstn about installing software from a tarball. The makefile.in wants to use termcap; I've read that termcap is emulated in Ubuntu by ncurses so edited the line to read "LIBS = -lncurses" (without the quotes). But it won't make. It complains "cannot find -lncurses"
<JayInCalif> Am running Breezy
<ecobuntu> Jay: is there not a debian package avaialbe?
<JayInCalif> Unfortunately no.
<Cole> heinzanova: brb in a second food in microwave
<oneseventeen_> if I install the ndiswrapper-modules-version_stuff-ubuntu2+10.00.Custom_i386.deb file will that install a new kernel, or just the ndiswrapper module for that kernel?
<shorty114> dabaR, you _are_ joking, right?
<JayInCalif> The software is "mlist" - a clone of the old MS-DOS proggie "list" by Vern Buerg
<dabaR> JayInCalif: you may want one of the libncurses4-dev or libncurses5-dev
<heinzanova> cole, thanks ok installed
<dabaR> shorty114: no, straight to counter #2
<heinzanova> cole, lemme tlel you steps I did make sure they are right
<JayInCalif> dabaR - thanks, will check
<Cole> heinzanova: sure
<_smd_> hehe $20...
<heinzanova> cole, first I did :   sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/warren/cole/bcmwl5.inf
<heinzanova> cole, then I did :     sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Cole> heinzanova: type sudo ndiswrapper -l
<nemik> so why are not any of my crons working in breezy?
<Cole> what does it output
<mustard5> dabaR, :)
* mustard5 stands at counter #2 to collect money
<heinzanova> cole, Installed ndis drivers:
<heinzanova> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<JayInCalif> dabaR - libncurses5 is installed but not libncurses5-dev so am installing it
<ecobuntu> i'm glad i don't have to use ndiswrapper ;)  good old orinoco gold pc card!
<Cole> heinzanova: type sudo depmod -a
<WhyvasLT> prism card!
<WhyvasLT> the best!
<ecobuntu> yes!
<heinzanova> cole, ok
<Cole> any errors?
<ecobuntu> i love it when things work out of the box
<heinzanova> cole nope just gives me the next line of prompt
<dabaR> JayInCalif: when compiling, and you need a lib, you want the -dev version.
<heinzanova> cole, is modprobe or that suppost to post anything back if they work successfully?
<ecobuntu> heniz: modprobe is silent
<Cole> heinzanova: no i was just making sure everything before that was correct
<heinzanova> cole ok than all is good
<WhyvasLT> oranges make me fart.
<heinzanova> ecobuntu, thanks
<Cole> i'm having a brain fart.. you should check your system log for "ndiswrapper version <version> loaded" but i cant' remember how lol
* dabaR ls ol at WhyvasLT 
<ecobuntu> dmesg?
<Cole> yeah
<blanky> Hey guys
<blanky> I just installed kubuntu-desktop
<dabaR> yo blanky
<blanky> I think it installed openoffice again, did it?
<mustard5> welcome blanky
<heinzanova> cole, OH dam
<blanky> :)
<glick> congrats blanky
<heinzanova> cole, I think we found the problem
<ecobuntu> no blanky
* dabaR thinks now is about good time to learn about #kubuntu
<ecobuntu> it shouldn't have
* glick hands blanky a cigar and a medal
<heinzanova> cole, shit not good either
<blanky> <---blank :)
<Cole> heinzanoav: what does it say?
<blanky> oh okay :) thanks!
<heinzanova> cole, [ 1076.893836]  ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
<heinzanova> [ 1076.908222]  ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:145): Windows driver is not 64-bit; bad  magic: 010B
<heinzanova> [ 1076.908230]  ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:456): unable to prepare driver 'bcmwl 5'
<heinzanova> [ 1076.914866]  ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_load_driver:92): loadndiswrapper failed (6); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<dabaR> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ecobuntu> oh no don't paste like that
<ecobuntu> people have heart attacks over things less severe than that
<ecobuntu> ;)
<shorty114> !pkginfo rss-glx
<ubotu> shorty114: I haven't a clue
<JayInCalif> dabaR - that was it, all right; the program compiled and seems to run OK
<dabaR> heinzanova: are you running 64 bit ubuntu?
<heinzanova> cole, I have 64bit for my A64 installed, and I think the windows one is 32bit, thus not work able?
<shorty114> !help
<heinzanova> dabaR, yes
<dabaR> shorty114: !ask the bot
<heinzanova> SORRY ALL FOR THE LONG POST
<Cole> heinzanova: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<heinzanova> I did not know it wasn't kosher, my bad
<heinzanova> <~~~ newb flag
<mustard5> shorty114, I think that calls the ops to the channel :)
<dabaR> !shout
<ubotu> [shout]  WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<dabaR> ;)
<ecobuntu> heinz: don't do it in #debian they'll kick you
<blanky> which supports wider systems, kde or gnome
<blanky> as in, more systems
<JayInCalif> dabaR - it did throw an error during make install regarding being able to cp to /usr/local/man/man1
<dabaR> blanky: its not related at all. thats just the desktop environment.
<cafuego> mustard5: no, !help makes ubotu explain how it works.
<ecobuntu> so 5 more months until dapper, eh?
<Cole> heinz: i have no clue about loading it into an A64...
<mustard5> cafuego, k
<Cole> heinz: but that would be the driver you should use i am pretty confidnet
<dabaR> JayInCalif: I saw people running make install with sudo in front, I am not sure it is proper practice.
<heinzanova> cole, that is the same one I was using and windows is using
<cafuego> heinzanova: You need a 64bit windows driver then. No other option.
<ecobuntu> yeah make install requires sudo
<ecobuntu> but make doesn't
<heinzanova> cole, figures I nipped myself in the ass trying to be cute with the 64 bit version
<cafuego> don't run 'make install'!!!
<heinzanova> cafuego, I dont think there is one out yet
<dabaR> cafuego: why?
<cafuego> !checkinstall
<ubotu> hmm... checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<dabaR> cafuego: and that is really a safer way?
<Xenguy> checkinstall is cooool
<cafuego> dabaR: it generates an uninstallable deb, so yes.
<blanky> everything in my KDE is big despite my high resolution, anyway I can make it smaller?
<JayInCalif> dabaR, ecobuntu - tried sudo make install; it gave the same error. I'm going to guess that its man doesn't actually exist for some reason, b/c there is a /usr/local/man/man1 directory and it should have the right to cp there
<dabaR> cafuego: aha.
<Xenguy> blanky: kcontrol  ?
<ecobuntu> so it makes a .deb file?
<blanky> maaan..I think it installed everything again, my gaim doesn't have my old account info from gnome
<cafuego> heinzanova: Then you won't be able to use said card in 64bit Linux
<cafuego> ecobuntu: yep
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: yes
<ecobuntu> why not just do make uninstall if you want to uninstall it?
<ecobuntu> same thing right?
<Cole> heinzanova: the only reason it works in windows it because you have a 32bit windows installed
<cafuego> ecobuntu: Coz most makesfiles don't have that option.
<dabaR> blanky: from the same user name?
<heinzanova> cole, that is correct
<blanky> yeah, same account on ubuntu, just I'm using kde instead of gnome
<ecobuntu> hmm
<heinzanova> cole, will 32bit linux work fine on this? or did they make a 64 bit version for a reason?
<ecobuntu> learn something new
<nemik> how can i make an xmms windows pop up with a crontab?
<cafuego> (and you'd need to keep a copy of the configured source anyway)
<dabaR> blanky: in kde, you can use kopete as a IM client.
<Cole> heinzanova: the normal i386 version of ubuntu will run on your machine
<blanky> yeah I like gaim :)
<ecobuntu> kopete suxs
<blanky> my bookmarks are still there in firefox, so I guess it's okay
<heinzanova> cole, but the 64bit version runs everything else so nice and fast
<blanky> lol
<MagicFab> I like Gaim for encryption and auto-joining IRC channels
<heinzanova> cole, :-(
<ecobuntu> gaim is much better
<dhe_dhe> h
<dabaR> thanks for spreading your narrow views, ecobuntu ;)
<heinzanova> cole, damn wireless card
<cafuego> heinzanova: i386 linux will work fine, just amrginally slower at computationally or memory i/o intensive tasks (like compiling or sql)
<ecobuntu> apt-get remove kopete --purge && apt-get install gaim
<blanky> lol
<Cole> heinz: the question comes down to what ar eyou goign to use the box for?
<cafuego> heinzanova: An othe roption is to purchase supported hardware ;-)
<ecobuntu> apt-get remove konversation --purge && apt-get install irssi-text
<Cole> heinz: or is finding a supported network card
<blanky> http://blank.cjb.cc/pics/Natalie_Wallpaper2.JPG <--rate that picture
<ecobuntu> i guess irssi-text is installed by default anyways
<heinzanova> cafuego, do you know any wireless cards with 64 bit support?
<ecobuntu> i heart my terminal
<cafuego> blanky: "frightening"
<ecobuntu> heinz: try goole
<ecobuntu> google
<StinkyRyan> anybody know of a way to get canon pixma printers to work?
<dabaR> blanky: very ugly on my pleasurable scale.
<blanky> YAY, thanks :D *flexes*
<blanky> actually I didn't make it haha
<heinzanova> ecobuntu, what is google?
<cafuego> heinzanova: ANy prism2 card; any card with an atheros chipset (madwifi does 64bit right?)
<blanky> I just liked it, so I put it up, wanna see my avatar? (no it's not something like 'super mega ninja 5000'
<cafuego> heinzanova: and some prism2 cards
<blanky> http://blank.cjb.cc/pics/blank.JPG
<dabaR> blanky: I mean, for a desktop background, too much white for me, and too many things to make you lose your concentration.
<cafuego> some prism3 cards even
<ecobuntu> heinz: lol
<dabaR> blanky: also, please do not post too many pictures.
<ecobuntu> heinz: you don't know what google is?
<ecobuntu> really?
<blanky> dabaR, look at this one then http://blank.cjb.cc/pics/Natalie_Wallpaper.JPG
<Cole> heinz: google is google.com aka search linux 64bit supported wireless cards
<blanky> okay, fine, that was the last one
<ecobuntu> !google
<ubotu> I don't know, ecobuntu
<dabaR> blanky: pah
<ecobuntu> wow i thought newborns were born with google in their hands
<blanky> -_-, good thing I didn't make them :P
<_smd_> dabaR: did you mean to /home or to /home/blah because I cannot paste anything there, just to  /home/blah
<heinzanova> ecobuntu, I am joking
<blanky> how can I add launchers to the bottom of the toolbar in KDE
<cafuego> !googe is <reply> http://fuckinggoogle.com/?q=google
<ubotu> cafuego: please, watch your language.
<cafuego> !google is <reply> http://fuckinggoogle.com/?q=google
<ubotu> cafuego: please, watch your language.
<dooglus> is there any way to get ubuntu to remember my DNS settings?  I have to enter them every time I reboot.
<ecobuntu> natalie portman is pretty hot
<heinzanova> ecobuntu sorry gf is in chat window bitching me out for spending the past 4 days ignoring her and trying to get this working
<dabaR> _smd_: your home dir, so /home/blah.
<cafuego> ubotu: I will lobotomize you!
<ubotu> Wish i knew, cafuego
<ecobuntu> ha ha ha
<ecobuntu> i konw that feeling
<ecobuntu> that's how my gf acted when i started out too
<dr_willis> dooglus,  i had a similer issue wen using wireless and normal network ing. :(
<dabaR> cafuego: nice. I am so glad he rejected that.
<ecobuntu> it takes a while
<dabaR> :P
<blanky> lol ecobuntu :D
<cafuego> dabaR: Unfortunately...
<blanky> economic ubuntu?
<ecobuntu> ecology
<ecobuntu> i'm an ecologist
* dabaR notices there will be no f****** googleing it here...
<blanky> -_-
<dooglus> dr_willis: did you resolve it?
<ecobuntu> !google
<ubotu> ecobuntu: Wish i knew
<ecobuntu> i thought you just set up the google response?
<Cole> did i hear natalie portman ... check out http://www.sexydesktop.co.uk/natalie.htm
<dabaR> ecobuntu: scroll up.
<Sedge> hrm, how can i extract rar's in ubuntu?
<cafuego> !google
<ubotu> from memory, google is http://fuckinggoogle.com/?q=google
<cafuego> Thankyou.
<heinzanova> cole, thank you for your help
<ecobuntu> !google is
<ubotu> ecobuntu: Do they come in packets of five?
<zenrox> Results for: is
<zenrox> http://www.indo.com/distance/
<zenrox> http://whatis.techtarget.com/
<zenrox> http://www.blogger.com/
<heinzanova> ecobuntu thank you
<_smd_> dabaR:  then the swap partition....
<Cole> heinz: no proglem
<heinzanova> cafuego, thank you also
<ecobuntu> no problem
<cafuego> !google bot
<mrhyd3> Natalie has to be one of the 3 most beatuful women in the world.
<ubotu> cafuego: I haven't a clue
<zenrox> Results for: bot
<heinzanova> durt thank you also
<ecobuntu> just stick with it
<zenrox> http://www.hotbot.com/
<zenrox> http://www.botspot.com/
<zenrox> http://www.bot.or.th/
<ecobuntu> you'll get things figured out
<heinzanova> all your guy's help has been apperciated
<cafuego> Who owns zenrox?
<ecobuntu> zenrox sucks
<dr_willis> dooglus,  nope. :P not sure what the deal was..  check the forums. I think theres some service that edits that file.
<Cole> heinz: i guess i should start asking people what platform they are running on first.. because that would have saved a ton of time
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<dabaR> zenrox is likely a person.
<dabaR> oh wow
<cafuego> Maybe, it should either way not response to the bot control character.
<heinzanova> cole, learning experiance for us all
<dabaR> hmm...it's quiet here tonight on freenode.
<heinzanova> cole, I would have never thought of that
<heinzanova> cole, but that was the reason I never went to XP64, I can't believe that blew right over my head
<heinzanova> cole, because the other day a coworker and I was discussing it
* misfit_toy is just amazed at the lack of a good simple backup utility (with a GUI) for *any* linux distro, shameful.
<zenrox> ecobuntu,  cafuego  you suck
<Xenguy> Sedge: apt-cache search rar
<Xenguy> Sedge: (sorry if that was way lagged :-)
<dabaR> pah
<cafuego> Yes, blame the messenger.
<Sedge> got it Xenguy
<ecobuntu> wow zenrox seems a little rough around the edges
<Xenguy> :-)
<Sedge> thx ;)
<ecobuntu> go whalers!
<Sedge> i'm gettin the hang of this now ;)
<cafuego> I even asked politely in /msg :-P
<Cole> heinz: yeah i hear ya... well atleast we figured out what was wrong
<ecobuntu> WHALERS!
<firestone> can i set up an email cleint to read AOL email
<Cole> heinz: i gotta run for a while.. afk
<ecobuntu> firestone: does AOL email have pop?
<firestone> ecobuntu, i dont know if it has pop
<ecobuntu> man winnipeg is snowed in eh
<dabaR> firestone: go to aol.com and find their faq section, then search for mail servers.
<ecobuntu> firestone: can you do email forwarding?  look under options...ps go WHALERS
<mlalkaka> hey everyone
<firestone> ecobuntu, WHALERS?
<nemik> i'm going crazy. how can i get cron to lock my screen?
<ecobuntu> hartford whalers man
<ecobuntu> the hockey team from like 5 or 10 years ago
<_smd_> dabaR: i pasted
<maddash> does ctrl+alt+f2 launch me into console mode?
<misfit_toy> maddash, should
<cafuego> maddash: it switches from X to console, X will keep running.
<ecobuntu> dang it why can't it snow like that in edmonton
<jgrieves> if my TV tuner card id detected to the point it is picking up the correct name, waht are the chances of it working
<_smd_> ecobuntu: my parents got mad i never called them becuase I was shovelling for 3 hrs!'
<maddash> misfit_toy, cafuego: normally, I'd try it myself instead of asking, but how do I get back to gnome?
<ecobuntu> wow!
<cafuego> maddash: alt-F7
<ecobuntu> how much snow?
<misfit_toy> maddash, alt-f7
<ecobuntu> 25 cm?
<dabaR> firestone: what email client?
<blanky> how can I make it so my KDE desktop makes me double click instead of single click on things
<dabaR> blanky: /j #kubuntu
<ecobuntu> blanky: ask #kubuntu
<ecobuntu> they'll know
<cafuego> blanky: That's perhaps more of a #kubuntu question.
<blanky> oh, right, sorry
<ecobuntu> np
<_smd_> ecobuntu: too much still not done. waiting for some little kid to come do it for me for some $ i gave up and went for supp[er
<ecobuntu> it's prefectly fine to ask a kubuntu question here
<Sedge> well, i'm gonna watch some of My name is earl, thx for all those who helped ;) i'm sure i'll be back with more questions later
<maddash> cafuego, misfit_toy: thanks, both of you
<ecobuntu> wow you shoveled your driveway and it took 3 hours and you didn't finish?
<cafuego> ecobuntu: People here are far less likely to be running KDE.
<dabaR> _smd_: ok, well, do you want to reinstall on your own?:-/ You could. You will need a blank CD, though.
<nemik> so any way to use cron to lock my screen at a certain time?
<blanky> kubuntu is sleeping :'(
<_smd_> _smd_: i lack confidence now since i get a cap 3 tommorow
<dabaR> nemik: did you read the info or man pages?
<jgrieves> if my TV tuner card id detected to the point it is picking up the correct name, waht are the chances of it working
<fluvvell> bah!  Anybody use cdrecord here?  I can't get to grips with the device options in ubuntu
<dabaR> _smd_: dont talk to yourself;P
<nemik> dabar: yes i think i am doing it right
<cafuego> blanky: More likely fixing problems with their kde install ;-)
<blanky> haha
<_smd_> dabaR: I do have blank cd's
<ecobuntu> cafeugo: true but if it's a general ubuntu question and not related to KDE software we're as knowledgeable as them
<_smd_> _smd_ : would prefer you to do it :p
<fluvvell> cdrecord -scanbus give nothing of any use.  Anybody know anything about cdrecord?
<nemik> dabaR: i created a lock file that has xscreensaver-command -lock in it. it works fine when i do 'bash lock' in a terminal, but now when i crontab -e it. am i doing something wrong?
<ecobuntu> cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI
<cafuego> ecobuntu: Yes, which the above one wasn't.
<dabaR> _smd_: ya? well, you can then download breezy, if you will... http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<_smd_> haha dabaR: Iwould prefer you to do it not _smd_
<ecobuntu> i know i recommended him to go to kubuntu too
<glick> i wonder if gaim will ever support voice chat
<fluvvell> ecobuntu:  thanks heaps, why couldn't I find that somewhere?
* dabaR thinks only the first post counts(as for who you would prefer to do it)
<ecobuntu> it worked?
<ecobuntu> when you run cdrecord
<ecobuntu> you need to
<dabaR> glick: very much dependent on whether the protocols are free.
<nemik> so any help why a crontab won't work but the script it is calling does work?
<ecobuntu> cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 file (switch the zeros for where your drive is)
<glick> dabaR, so come up with your own protocols
<stfn> glick, maybe if this is merged (says in the FAQ they'd like to) http://www.phonegaim.com/
<dabaR> glick: and then who can communicate using them? me and you.
<blanky> okay, in KDE, my screensaver chooser, i choose solar winds (GL) and in the preview it's fine, when I test it it lags, my GL drivers are installed
<blanky> er, wrong place
<glick> dabaR, if its an open protocol and becomes standardized then anyone using gaim i suppose
<blanky> but then again kubuntu is taking a nap
<glick> gaim is available for many platforms
<ecobuntu> blanky: kubuntu never seems to have as many people as ubuntu
<blanky> the people are there
<blanky> ...or not there... *rubs chins*
<blanky> ROFL, chins, sounds like I have 3 chins
* dabaR wonders how many he has.
<blanky> ...when in fact I have 7
<seymour> I am having some trouble getting evolution emailer to update my gmail account.  Everytime I load it up it starts to do it and then quickly cuts out of the connecting to smtp box.
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> lol
<seymour> not sure what it is but havent gotten any new incoming mail since oct
<ecobuntu> you have 7 chins?
<ecobuntu> that's sad
<ubuntu_> question: I have tried ubuntu on two similar computers, set up the same way on the same network. one of the recognises the router reliably, the other doesnt
<ubuntu_> anyone have any resources i can look up to try and fix this?
<dabaR> seymour: check your account... make sure all the settings are right. gmail has an faq about the proper settings, you can use google to find it. something like gmail mail server settings
<ecobuntu> same router?
<ubuntu_> ecobuntu: yes
<ecobuntu> or better yet same ethernet controllers?
<_smd_> dabaR: you will have to do it I cannot save it to a blank cd:( so sad...
<fluvvell> ecobuntu: I'm trying to use cdrecord with webmin, so I have a bit more to work out, but at least with the option you gave me I get a familiar response.
<ubuntu_> ecobuntu: lost me on that, not sure if the network cards are identical
<fluvvell> so thanks
<ecobuntu> good
<bnD> is limewire included typically in apt?
<DShepherd> hey
<glick> why doesnt IBM make a enterprise linux
<dabaR> _smd_: ok, if I have to...;)
<ecobuntu> ubuntu: that might be your problem
<dabaR> bnD: no, never.
<DShepherd> bnD: not that I know of..I had to go to the site and download it
<Qiang> question:  my ubuntu seems to make some sound (not noise ) occassionally. and look like it has something to do with network (such as the network connectivity icon flashs) what is the sound?
<dabaR> ubuntu_: tell bnD about limewire
<bnD> i have a limewire icon under internet applications, however it doesnt load, and apt-get install limewire doesnt find a package
<_smd_> dabaR: it is a must
<ubuntu_> ecobuntu: do I need new network drivers?
<bnD> dabaR: did it come with hoary?
<seymour> I did that when i first installed.  I got the one update on my email account... did google change something?
<_smd_> dabaR:;)
<bnD> it could be leftover
<dabaR> bnD: no, there is no limewire in any repository.
<bnD> perhaps
<ecobuntu> ubuntu: what's dmesg say about network drivers?  run dmesg at a terminal
<ubuntu_> ecobuntu: I'll check
<dabaR> ecobuntu: you're off on a wrong track imo.
<ecobuntu> dabaR: what do you think?
<bnD> hrm, could have sworn it came with hoary, i must have compiled it, ill go grab again, thanks dabaR
<seymour> are there any better email programs that are better than evo.?
<ubuntu_> ecobuntu: about 3 pages from dmesg
<dabaR> ecobuntu: I think on the computer that does not connect he should look into the interfaces file.
<dabaR> seymour: no, google likely did not, but sometimes little things get changed in the account, just recheck it.
<ecobuntu> what's ifconfig say?
<ubuntu_> ecobuntu: "no 1pv6 routers present, disabling interface"
<xkahn> Hey all.  Is there a place where more recent packages are available?  Say...  Pre-Drake stuff?
<xkahn> I'm starting to run into stuff I need more recent versions of.
<xkahn> Like tomboy.
<dabaR> xkahn: the backports are now available for breezy.
<necator> hey guys im trying to add my printer but i did system > admin > printing > then in the wizard it shows my printer is detected but my specific model does not show up in the model list on the wizard so what do i do?
<blanky> how can I mount (in KDE) my windows hard drive (hda1), it says it cant find it in fstab or whatever
<hectorC> hello, anyone here could help me with using my Palm Zire 31 and Ubuntu? How can I transfer pdf files to use with the palm acrobat reader?
<bnD> DShepherd: did you install from source? (limewire)
<ubuntu_> ecobuntu: yet this computer, plugged into a different port on the router, works fine
<dabaR> ubuntu_: tell blanky about ntfs
<dabaR> bnD: read your private message from ubotu.
<bnD> dabaR: i didnt receive one
<ubuntu_> ecobuntu: both of them worked fine under windows, but other problems are causing us to switch
<bnD> you said ubuntu_ rather than uboto
<blanky> dabaR: isn't it ubotu
<bnD> ;)
<dabaR> why is that bot ignoring me...:)
<xkahn> dabaR: Excellent.  I think.  :)
<xkahn> dabaR: Where are they?
<blanky> dabaR: he's called ubotu! :D
<dabaR> ubotu: tell blanky about ntfs
<DShepherd> bnD: nope just download the tar and ran it from that folder
<jgrieves> ubotu tell jgrieves about mythtv
<blanky> :)
<necator> can someone help me with my printer problem?
<bnD> dabaR: would you mind telling me again?
<jgrieves> poo
<bnD> DShepherd: thanks ;)
<jayrod> hi, this is just for verfication ... my box went down like in aug. and was repeatingly telling me that it could not find the harddrive and all output wouldn't work (obviously) ... now it works again with no problems, i looked in the lastlog from the last day before it crashed and it said 'crash' in it ... probably obvious, but this is a good sign that the box did indeed just crash and didn't get owned, correct?
<blanky> thaaanks! :)
<jgrieves> ubotu tell jgrieves about MythTV
<Xenguy> !printer
<ubotu> printer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<jayrod> i looked through it, and saw no signs ... thankfully ... but just making sure.
<bnD> ubotu tell me about limewire ;(
<necator> hey guys im trying to add my printer but i did system > admin > printing > then in the wizard it shows my printer is detected but my specific model does not show up in the model list on the wizard so what do i do?
<bnD> woops smiley
<bnD> ubotu tell me about limewire
<DShepherd> necator: trying choosing a driver that's close to it
<ubuntu_> ubotu: tell me about networking
<xkahn> dabaR: the topic mentions them, but doesn't tell me where I can find them.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell xkahn about backports
<DShepherd> necator: a model that is...
<ubuntu_> ubotu: tell me about eth0
* dabaR asks everyone to count to 55 before reasking.
<dabaR> ubuntu_: stop, please.
<xkahn> dabaR: Excellent
<dabaR> ubuntu_: would you like me to try helping you with the connection issue now?
<nemik> so is there any way for a crontab to start a screensaver?
<dabaR> nemik: I dont think your conclusion follows, more likely people currently on this channel never needed to do that.
<ubuntu_> dabar: yes please
<nemik> dabaR: just asking if it is possible and how to do it. google has nothing on it
<Phin> apt-get install swat and then editing the /etc/services and /etc/inetd.conf file are not getting swat up and running.  anyone have a clue on this?  it's driving me nuts
<darksoul> can anyone tell me how to change my res..
<darksoul> NoUse: you still here
<kestas> man xrandr
<dabaR> ubuntu_: well, to paste large amounts of text, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl and... run sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces, in a terminal, show me the file. Also, when I say show, I mean paste to that web site.
<kestas> or man xorg.conf
<dabaR> ubotu: tell darksoul about fixres
<bnD> darksoul: system/preferences/screen res
<ubuntu_> dabar: difficult - no connection to the internet on that computer because it can't find the router
<blanky> hey, about the NTFS wiki thing, I got this
<blanky> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_1
<Phin> anyone using swat that might have seen this?  lynx localhost:901 gives me a Alert!: Unable to connect to remote host.
<bnD> blanky: post to the site, or post to #flood
<dabaR> ubuntu_: well, usb stick, floppy, RW, or type.
<blanky> bnD: huh?
<bnD> nevermind
<blanky> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions ?
<dabaR> blanky: post the entire error to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, and tell us what exactly you are doing to mount the drive, so we know.
<blanky> but...that is the entire error
<blanky> I'm just running that script on the page
<blanky> my windows hard drive is hda1
<dabaR> blanky: you ran the script as root?
<blanky> yep
<bungle> erk my windows drive was already mounted
<dabaR> blanky: and, its not mounted?
<blanky> bungle: lucky :(
<blanky> dabaR: nope :(
<dabaR> blanky: what hd** is the partition again?
<heinzanova> how do I do a full format of /dev/hdd and mount it as /media from command, since the disk manager, doesnt seem to really format it that well
<blanky> hda1
<dabaR> heinzanova: why format, is it another filesystem at this time?
<ubuntu_> dabaR: ok, i have copied it using my username from here
<dabaR> blanky: where are you trying to mount it, what folder?
<cdubya> how can you setup wpa on ubuntu?
<blanky> anywhere
<blanky> :|
* xkahn is annoyed.
<heinzanova> dabaR, I want to set up my 300GB as FAT32 so win or lin could write and read from it, and currently the quick format thing it did with vfat is unreadable/mapabple in  win
<xkahn> The newest version of tomboy isn't in the backports.
<stfn> nemik: I put "26 * * * * xscreensaver-command -lock" in my crontab and it locked my screen on the 26 minute of this hour.  Make sure you're editing the crontab of the user you're logged in as (not the system crontab)
<blanky> anyone? :(
<bungle> blanky, mount -t device directory
<dabaR> heinzanova: there is a command line program called cfdisk, that formats, but be careful, you dont want to lose all your data(its not too hard)
<blanky> I just wanna mount my windows hda1 anywhere
<blanky> yeah but it says it can't find it
<xkahn> ARGH.  It IS.
<xkahn> I just screwed something up, it seems.
<heinzanova> dabar there is no data on hdd
<blanky> no wait, I typed that, and it didn't say anything
<blanky> where did it mount it
<dabaR> blanky: sudo mkdir /mnt && sudo mkdir /mnt/win && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win -o users
<blanky> nevermind it works! :D
<bungle> miricle
<bungle> lol
<bungle> another act of linux
<siriuskr> why doesnt real player show up in my SPM APT???
* dabaR points to http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html
<dabaR> siriuskr: what is spm apt?
<phil_> how  to play flash?
<c0al> can transset be set so that whenever a window is "out of focus" it has a transparency automatically ?
<siriuskr> synaptic
<dabaR> ubotu: tell phil_ about flash
<IcemanV9> realplayer IS in breezy/multiverse
<siriuskr> k
<dabaR> siriuskr: there is a real player 8 in multiverse, and a realplayer 10 on their website, for the latter, you also need to install libstdc++5
<ubuntu_> dabar: bump :)
<phil_> Dose it have flash player?
<xkahn> OH!
<xkahn> The backports server is just all screwed up.
<nemik> stfn: yes i am editing the correct crontab, but i put xscreensaver-command -lock in a shell script, then tried to do that with cron. that is what is not working
<xkahn> It looks like the metadata is all... missing.
<IcemanV9> yes, phil_
<dabaR> ubuntu_: change the dxep to dhcp
<dabaR> save, and then close. in the terminal, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<stfn> nemik: have you tried other trivial crontab entries, such as "touch ~/some.file" and they work?
<dabaR> wth dxep?
<Glassworks> i got a question about this os
<Glassworks> if someone can help
<OptiPlex> *cough*fxp0*cough*
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Glassworks> heh
<dabaR> Glassworks: just to get you started.
<Glassworks> !helpme does this os support usr wireless cards
<ubotu> Glassworks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dabaR> usb?
<Glassworks> no
<ubuntu_> dabar: sorry, mistyped that - it was dhcp
<Glassworks> its a card
<OptiPlex> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<asad> hi, i how do i open up /usr/lib/win32 with permissions to add files to that folder?
<OptiPlex> ownage
<blanky> LOL
<blanky> nice one optiplex
* OptiPlex dies
<maddash> lol
<blanky> i wont say anything though cause last time I did i got banned :'(
<maddash> how did that work out?
<bimberi> Glassworks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<OptiPlex> !helpme ubuntu and ppc
<ubotu> OptiPlex: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<OptiPlex> that depends :[
<dabaR> ubuntu_: does ifconfig on that computer show an IP address in the inet addr: field of eth0?
<nemik> stfn: i got it
<blanky> haha
<blanky> optiplex, I got banned last time for simply helping someone, they thought I was playing with ubotu :(
* Xenguy snores...
<OptiPlex> heh, i just learned how to do that i feel 1337
<nemik> stfn: problem was, i was doing '26 * * * * nemik xscreensaver-command -lock' since nemik is my username
<ubuntu_> ifconfig doesnt show an entry for eth0 because it is currently disabled - enabling it doesn't get me anywhere since it fails to find a dhcp router
<nemik> stfn: thank you very much for your help :)
* OptiPlex burns Xenguy with cigar
<blanky> noooo! *crying*
<dabaR> ubuntu_: something is wrong with that router.
<blanky> My sig is - 'if you think my name is cute, you're queer!'
<ubuntu_> well the router has no problems with this computer connecting through it
<dabaR> ubuntu_: does the interfaces file look the same on both computers?:P
<ubuntu_> or with windows connecting through it a few hours earlier
<blanky> how do i change themes in kde
<cafuego> blanky: Try #kubuntu
<OptiPlex> blanky: control center
<dabaR> ubuntu_: same computer with windows works, you said?
<OptiPlex> on the K menu :] 
<ubuntu_> yes
<OptiPlex> or Kontrol, KDE is too weird for me
<blanky> KUBUNTU IS FRICKIN DEAD
<cafuego> blanky: Please don't use capslock.
<blanky> where in Kcontrol
<blanky> sorry *crying*
<dabaR> !shout
<ubotu> methinks shout is WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<siriuskr> in ubuntu whats the command to install a rpm package ?
<blanky> i found it! :D
<OptiPlex> lol
<jgrieves> ivtv is down :(
<root___> what console firewall for ubuntu do you guys recommend?
<Xenguy> siriuskr: you don't want to =)
<cafuego> siriuskr: None. Convert it to .deb via 'alien'.
<blanky> siriuskr: first do sudo apt-get install alien
<OptiPlex> alien -i <package>.rpm
<Xenguy> root___: shorewall
<blanky> siriuskr: then do sudo alien package.rpm
<OptiPlex> im scared of rpms
<root___> thanks
<Xenguy> siriuskr: seriously, what app?
<Xenguy> root___: yw
<jgrieves> can anyone get me ivtv drivers
<jgrieves> or mirror
<siriuskr> realplayer 10
<blanky> siriuskr: then do dpkg - i package.deb
<DianWei> Ok weird question: every so often a mounted partition (fat 32) suddenly turns read only, why and what can I do?
<blanky> xenguy did you see that! I'm right, right? I'm a big kid now!
<dabaR> siriuskr: get a dev
<Xenguy> siriuskr: I see what you mean
<cafuego> root___: If you're on IRC as root, a firewall is the least of your problems ;-)
<dabaR> deb or bin
<ubuntu_> dabaR: the only diff between the files is that one has "auto eth0" and the other doesnt
<Xenguy> heheh
<blanky> sudo apt-get install alien; sudo alien package.rpm; sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<blanky> man im good :D
<ispiked> how hacked is the kernel that's distributed with 5.10?
<dabaR> ubuntu_: make the one on the other computer say the same as the one on this one
<OptiPlex> DianWei: I had that happen with a flash drive, just reboot and it should work i dunno
<OptiPlex> i rebooted with the drive plugged in, and it was fine
<siriuskr> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<siriuskr> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<siriuskr> srry
<DianWei> Is that the only solution?
<OptiPlex> well im sure there is a solution, but I gave up and a reboot worked lol
<dabaR> DianWei: how do you mount?
<ecobuntu> siriuskr: do you have two incidences of synaptic running?
<DianWei> And if so, is thier any explanation, or reason.
<blanky> Sriuskr: close synaptic windows and stop aptitude completely (dont download anything)
<IcemanV9> siriuskr:  something is running .. shut it down :)
<blanky> (from apt_
<DianWei> Its in fstab.
<siriuskr> i c
<dabaR> DianWei: that is not a solution at all.
<dabaR> DianWei: add umask=0000
<ubuntu_> dabaR: ok, waiting for it to reboot now...
<dabaR> ubuntu_: reboots are only needed for another kernel.
<DianWei> umask=0000 instad of 0777
<dabaR> DianWei: yes, that will do it.
<DianWei> should that fix it?
<EdLin> rebooting is a Windows solution to problems, not a Linux solution.
<DianWei> ok i already forgot fstab is in etc/?
<blanky> siriuskr: Was this review helpful? Click here to vote!
<OptiPlex> my flash drive was hotplugged, so rebooting worked but I dunno I had another peripheral sharing the same device.
* OptiPlex gets berated about rebooting
<blanky> me too!
<z3r0x> I have a problem with my usb to serial adapter -> drivers/usb/serial/mct_u232.c: MCT USB-RS232: unsupported baudrate request 0x0, using default of B96  somethimes it works..but not for long time                                         00
<OptiPlex> the one time I rebooted this thing it fixed that silly read only problem. it worked 'THAT' time....
<dabaR> umask - user mask, will set what permission are removed, so you effectively removed read, write, and execute permissions with 777 and 000 will remove no permissions.
<DianWei> ya, but I forgot where the file is *embarrased*
<DianWei> its in etc/something right?
<OptiPlex> /etc/fstab?
<DianWei> thats it?
* OptiPlex is a noob
<OptiPlex> i dunno :[
<OptiPlex> that's where fstab is, dunno which file you need
<blanky> it's finny cuase kde has more support i think, but not in ubuntu! *points and laughs*
<blanky> im starting to like kde
<blanky> too
<blanky> I like gnome's simplicity though
<Warter> what is the command to open files from your cd drive?
<blanky> open?
<dducko> Is it in your places?
<OptiPlex> i like kde on freebsd
<dabaR> DianWei: yes, that is where the file is.
<DianWei> Ok, it says umask=000 but it should be 0000?
<blanky> is it/media/cdrom/file ?
<blanky> okay im out
<blanky> C YA
<blanky> guys -_-
<blanky> :D
<blanky> so right now gnome is more stable than kde in ubuntu
<OptiPlex> i would use kubuntu, but i dont think they will send those with shipit
<blanky> I hope that they fix this soon, go cannonical!
<maddash> anyone have some trouble with xmms?
<blanky> nah
<dducko> No, whats happening?
* OptiPlex sends a virtual hug to canonical
<dabaR> maddash: what trouble, haha, some trouble.
<blanky> hey dducko!
<OptiPlex> peace blanky
<blanky> :)
<maddash> namely, xmms sometimes refuses to play, offering, "Check that sound is properly configured"?
<blanky> c ya OptiPlex!
<dabaR> maddash: you dont have esd running in those cases.
<blanky> bye guys! :)
<dducko> Yes, actually yeah that is happening to me,
<dducko> Says something about audio in use?
<OptiPlex> im confused... WHICH player doesn't put a 2 second pre-gap between mp3s?
<DianWei> it still says read only :( do i need to completely reboot?
<maddash> dabaR: actually, if I restart the xmms several times, it works - but how do I stop the error from appearing?
<maddash> dducko: yeah, my problem
<maddash> dducko: how did you solve it?
<dducko> yeah, i hit play a few times and it works
* OptiPlex would reboot, but he has a lot of free time
<dducko> havent solved it, hasnt annoyed me enough yet
<dabaR> maddash: your esd is not running if it cant find the sound device. is the plugin set to esd?
<dabaR> !xmms
<ubotu> [xmms]  to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<DianWei> i did sudo mount -a too
<ubuntu_> dabaR: well, now a) ifconfig is showing eth0 information and b) the window manager no  longer starts
<dabaR> DianWei: post your /etc/fstab file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl , please.
<dabaR> ubuntu_: is the computer online?
<dducko> thanks dabaR
<siriuskr> okay where the heck does synaptic download packages too ?
<ubuntu_> dabaR: no :(
<dabaR> siriuskr: where you tell it to. /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu_> dabaR: ping: network unreachable
<dabaR> ubuntu_: what IP is shown in eth0?
<OptiPlex> omfg, there's a ppc port of freebsd
* OptiPlex dances
<maddash> dabaR: under Preferences > Audio I/O Plugins, I have OSS Driver selected....
<OptiPlex> DUAL BOOT! ;] 
<DianWei> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4609 << this is the url i think.
<dabaR> maddash: set it to esound. voila.
<maddash> dabaR: ok got it thanks
<maddash> dabaR: what about ALSA?
<maddash> dabaR: I'm using breezy badger, btw
* OptiPlex dreads backing up mp3s and 'other stuff' :[
<dabaR> maddash: what about alsa:)
<dabaR> DianWei: try with this one: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4610
<ubuntu_> dabaR: it has an inet6 address with lots of 'e' and 'f' 's in it, but not an inet address (or in other words, no ipv4 ip address)
<siriuskr> no i ment where does it download the packages to the computer
<blanky> i love the smell of shit in the morning
<maddash> dabaR: oh. wait. never mind. thanks.
<blanky> hey guys, I just love how ubuntu takes up little space
<dabaR> ubuntu_: whats the file look like now, the interfaces? hopefully you can paste the one from this computer.
<blanky> just thought I'd say that
<blanky> my compliments to the chef!
* xkahn installs 68 development packages.
<xkahn> blanky: I disagree.  ;)
<DianWei> i did sudo mount -a and it still says read only :(
<blanky> xkahn: why
<blanky> :'S
<blanky> i feel horny to switch over to linux completely
<xkahn> blanky: I'm mostly joking.  The point was I'm installing gigs and gigs of development packages.
<blanky> lol
<xkahn> blanky: which didn't get installed in the first place.
<DianWei> Should restarting gnome or the whole os possibly fix it?
<blanky> xkahn: cool, you a programmer?
<blanky> wth!
<NCLife> weeee
<blanky> why is that happeneing!
<xkahn> Well, I play one on TV.  It's been a while since that was my job.
<blanky> what happened :'S
<blanky> *sob*
<xkahn> netsplit.
<NCLife> :D
<Shadowline> blanky: I hacked the internet
<xkahn> two IRC servers lost contact with each other.
<xkahn> brown.freenode.net and irc.freenode.net
<blanky> Shadowline: cool, hack 127.0.0.1 for me! I've been trying to for months!
<blanky> *points and laughs*
<Shadowline> blanky: hahaha
<blanky> that's funny xkahn
<ookami> is there an application which will convert romanji to hiragana/katakana/kanji?
<blanky> a suicide bomber, in the digital hood, a suicide flooder
<blanky> join and go flood
<blanky> looks like you need UNICODE
<blanky> ecobuntu go bye bye :'(
<blanky> well im out
<blanky> bye bye
<Victorjiang> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=3590&d=1132034495 is a structure chart of community drawn by me.Is it correct?
<Victorjiang> in the webpage http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/processes/council,it wrote:The Chairman of the Community Council is yet to be determined.Isn't sabdfl the chairman?
<DShepherd> hdaddy: right click -- > properties --> open with.
<hdaddy> i guess i am kew at this sutgg
<DShepherd> hdaddy: right click -- > properties --> open with.
<kdude> can somebody point me to an /etc/profile file please.. I messed up mine.. I did echo ****  > /etc/profile/ and not >> /etc/profile/
<Victorjiang> in the webpage http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/processes/council,it wrote:The Chairman of the Community Council is yet to be determined.Isn't sabdfl the chairman?
<dabaR> hdaddy: ya, in the window that opens for you to browse your files, when you click on Places>Computer, find a file that is a movie, and do what DShepherd said.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Victorjiang about repeat
<Victorjiang> maintainers may not be members?
<dabaR> Victorjiang: if it says he is not, then he is not.
<hdaddy> thanks
<DShepherd> hdaddy: works?
<ookami> anyone have a test file to check 5.1? audio file of some sort? im havving some odd issues here where speaker-test seems ok, but when playing media, its not quite right.
<slew> hi, i am trying to install unreal tournament 2004 and there is a linux installer on the cdrom. i have tried sudo ./linux-installer.sh and #./linux-installer.sh and both say permission denied. how can i get this script to run?
<hdaddy> yea
<kevogod> sudo sh linux-installer.sh
<DShepherd> hdaddy: kool. Happy movie watching :)
<Victorjiang> thanks. http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=3590&d=1132034495 is a structure chart of community drawn by me.Is it correct?
<slew> kevogod, you live up to your name once again, sir.
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! looks like we've got some routing trouble between 2 major hubs. Got to love level3!
<dabaR> Victorjiang: just to let you know, I have no idea what the community hierarchy looks like.
<ubuntu_> dabaR: sorry - am back now. file is pasted
<kevogod> slew, Yes, but you assume that your installation of UT2004 will go smoothly. :P
<nemik> so where is xmms? i cannot find it doing a search for files?
<slew> kevogod, i do assume too much. ;)
<dabaR> nemik: in universe.
<Warter> im very sorry you were saying?
<Neurosis> I cant get into my Root anymore.  Whats wrong?
<dabaR> nemik: or maybe not.
<kevogod> slew, The installer on the UT2004 CD has a problem with mounts.
<NoUse> kdude this is from debian but it should work http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4613
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Warter about ndiswrapper
<nemik> dabaR: i have it installed, just looking for the program itself....well maybe it is not necessary
<ookami> is there a way to view applicatioons i have installed my SELF?
<dabaR> nemik: what file, a program has many files.
<slew> kevogod, so far its not letting me begin. looking for a place to install this thing
<kdude> thanks.. NoUse:
<nemik> dabaR: i figured out how to do the screensaver from cron, but now need to load a window of xmms from cron too. and that is not working despite my best efforts
<dabaR> ookami: how did you install them, how do you want to "view" them?
<dabaR> nemik: I saw you figured that one out, good work. xmms can be started from anywhere, it is in /usr/bin
<ookami> I installed with synaptic, and also with sudo apt-get... i want to see all that i have installed using either method. Im trying to remove all audio/video applications to try and trouble shoot an issue im having.
<slew> kevogod, have you installed this before?
<kevogod> slew, Yes.
<dabaR> ookami: what issue?
<nemik> dabaR: i made a script called play. and put xmms %U in there. when i run it from terminal, it is perfect. but when i add it to a cron, nothing. i checked and permissions are set to execute and everything
<slew> kevogod, did you need a link path?
<kdude> bye NoUse: thanks again.
<ookami> DVD's are not longer playing back properly... and im sure i removed the encryption when backing them up...
<ookami> dabaR, they play the first part upto the menu, but when it switches to the movie, it closes.
<kevogod> slew, You mean did I need to choose a place to install it?
<dabaR> ookami: sudo aptitude search a | grep ^i will show you all installed applications that have the letter a in their package name.
<kevogod> It should be something like /usr/local/games/ut2004 or something like that
<ookami> thanks dabaR. i'll try that
<dabaR> ubotu: tell ookami about dvd
<slew> kevogod, no, it wants an install path [/home/slew/ut2004]  and under that it asks for a link path. do i need a link path? or could i just create a link later if i need one?
<kevogod> slew, Just create one later.
<slew> kevogod, k, ill do that. thanks! wish me luck..
* kevogod guesses you will have trouble within the first minute of installation.
<dabaR> peh
<ookami> is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl down ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know where the settings files are located that specify the default properties (theme, et al) for a new user when he first logs in?  no, i'm not talking about skel.
<dabaR> ookami: off and on, yes. at this time, yes.
<ookami> ok
<snorks> How do I get File Roller to extract .rars?
<slew> kevogod, hehe already has problems. wants me to mount cd 2 but cdrom wont eject. =[
<dabaR> snorks: install rar from multiverse maybe.
<ookami> dabaR, is there an alternate source from which i may obtain libdvdcss2 ?
<Lathiat> snorks: install unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<dabaR> ookami: I would wait for a while, then see.
<kevogod> slew, Yup.
<ookami> ok
<kelbizzle> Does anyone have any free time?
<dabaR> no
<kelbizzle> :-/
* OptiPlex raises hand, but is reading on fbsd/ppc
<slew> kevogod, hehe wont let me unmount it, device busy. anyway around this?
* dabaR IRCs only when he has no spare time.
<dabaR> kelbizzle: just ask.
<kevogod> slew, Yup, there is.
<kelbizzle> But I have tons of questions and all I want to do is get xmms installed
<dabaR> kelbizzle: sudo aptitude install xmms
<slew> kevogod, umount /device/media/cdrom0 dosent work. whats your suggestion?
<dabaR> !xmms
<ubotu> xmms is, like, to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<kevogod> sudo umount
<kevogod> -f
<ddew|bofh> Hi, I'm looking for ppc64 geeks, any around?
<slew> naw dosent work
<kevogod> I forget how I did it
<ddew|bofh> I'm having problemss with intermittent lockups and I'm starting to suspect either overheating or bad ram
<maddash> is there any way of removing rhythmbox w/o hurting ubuntu-desktop?
<Lathiat> maddash: no
<kelbizzle> Reading package lists... Done
<kelbizzle> Building dependency tree
<kelbizzle> Reading extended state information
<kelbizzle> Initializing package states... Done
<kelbizzle> was that it?
<Lathiat> maddash: removign ubuntu-desktop isn't totally bad (it doesn't break anything) but it may make future upgrades not work correctly
<OptiPlex> just -- dont use rhythmbox :] 
<dabaR> !paste
<Lathiat> maddash: Is there any reason you need to remove it?
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<maddash> Lathiat: I don't like it; it takes up space and i don't use it
<dabaR> kelbizzle: add universe to your repos
<ilba7r> hi i am formating my new notebook now to install ubuntu on it. I will have a window partition and was wondering how well NTFS files are supported now or should I just format it in FAT
<dabaR> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Lathiat> maddash: it hardly takes up much space :)
<maddash> Lathiat: worse comes to worse, could I reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Lathiat> maddash: and if your on a space saving rampage then far more things will get rid of ubuntu-desktop so
<dabaR> ilba7r: you will be able to write to fat, and not to ntfs from linux.
<Arkainium> maddash, you can remove it cosmetically by editing the menu.
<Lathiat> maddash: if you really want to get rid of it, remove ubuntu-desktop, butif you upgrade ot the next version i suggest you install it again
<kelbizzle>  add universe to your repos??
<dabaR> maddash: ubuntu-desktop is safely removable, and is a metapackage - a list of other packages through dependencies.
<dabaR> kelbizzle: read what ubotu said about repos
<ilba7r> dabar I do not have a problem with that I have a driver that can read ext3 from window so I might use it to read files from linux
<kelbizzle> oh ok thought soo. I started to
<kelbizzle> gimme a sec
<maddash> Lathiat: by "upgrade to the next version", you mean, upgrading to Dapper Drake? Or installing the updates that Synaptic constantly bugs me about
<dabaR> ilba7r: that is your only choice as to the file system. install windows, then ubuntu, make sure you choose to edit the partition tables manually.
<slew> anyone know how to force the cdrom to eject a cd when the error message is 'device busy?'
<dabaR> maddash: the former.
<ilba7r> ok thanx dabaR take care
<kubuntu_guy> slew try to eject it manually it happen with me
<Lathiat> slew: well, close everythign using it :)
<ookami> all fixed :) 5.1 surround seems to be working just fine now,.
<maddash> dabaR: gotcha. sounds great. thanks.
<Lathiat> slew: i have a command that might help hangon
<Warter> can anyone tell me about booting from a firewire device?
<slew> Lathiat, cant do that, im trying to install a program that needs multiple discs, and its ready for the next disc but wont eject
<Lathiat> slew: ah interesting
<slew> Lathiat, frustrating, really.
<Lathiat> slew: yeh
<pegasus> I am trying to use WebCollage on xscreensaver but is it one one of the available screen savers, but is is in /usr/lib/xscreensaver/ with the res of them
<Lathiat> slew: what program?
<slew> Lathiat, unreal tournament 2004 =] 
<Lathiat> slew: heh
<dabaR> Warter: yes, its likely impossible, it would be an option in your bios(usually hit del while booting, on dell computers sometimes hit f2, an onscreen instruction will tell you).
<slew> yah
<Lathiat> slew: get the dvd version :P
<slew> no dvd player
<slew> or burner for that matter
<Lathiat> slew: what might work
<Lathiat> slew: instead of cding onto the disk and..
<Lathiat> hrm actually
<Lathiat> yeh thats sucky
<xinthea> anyone successfully running rosegarden?  it installs ok but just hangs when i try to launch it.
<Lathiat> slew: copy the contents of the first disk off and run the installer from there :( heh
<Lathiat> slew: biut difficult sorr
<Lathiat> y
<Lathiat> that is one issue that really needs to eb solved
<slew> Lathiat, would be good, but theres like 6 cds
<Lathiat> unfortunately its a harder problem than you might think
<Lathiat> slew: just the first shoudl be enough
<kevogod> Copy the installer from the CD to your hard drive.
<Lathiat> slew: so your not runnign the installer off the CD, then it will eject
<slew> jesseman_, im on buckeye too!
<morphius> I'm trying to do a dual monitor set up. I'm pretty sure I have my xorg.conf settings correct, but I just can't get both displays working. I can get one, which is my secondary display, but not both. Does anyone have any Ideas why this might be happening. I can post my xorg.conf file if need be.
<slew> ok.. will give it a shot. thanks..
<dabaR> morphius: did you follow the wiki for your graphics card?
<jesseman_> rofl slew, is that a script to?
<jesseman_> slew: i mean is that a script to say hi to other nw ohioans?
<slew> jesseman_, no, just lucky
<morphius> ummm. probly. The first google hit I get for "xinerama" is it I believe. The how-to is pretty vague.
<jesseman_> slew: ahahaha, cool cool, good to see another person from where i am in here, helping out with ubuntu :)
<morphius> I have an NVidia Vanta (AGP) and a Cirrus (PCI) card.
* IcemanV9 cannot wait to watch OSU vs Mich this weekend. :)
<slew> jesseman_, sadly, im here to receive help
<slew> jesseman_, you going to the lug meeting saturday?
<jesseman_> slew: have you gotten the help you need? whats a lug meeting?
<dabaR> morphius: is it an nvidia, or ati graphs card, or something else?
<dabaR> jesseman_: a Linux User Group meeting.
<IcemanV9> slew:  fwiw, Lathiat's suggestion should get the installation going.
<intelikey> lug = linux user group     kinda like  aa
<slew> haha only you have to pay for the pizza
<jesseman_> i had no idea there was such a thing ... where is it?
<morphius> dabaR: one is an nvidia. Single output Vanta, AGP the other is a cirrus, single output PCI
<slew> check your private messages
<kevogod> intelikey, So trying to get people off Linux and use Windows?
<OptiPlex> my name is opti, and Im a unixholic
<OptiPlex> :[
<dabaR> morphius: so you have 2 graphics cards, and want to connect one monitor to each?
<intelikey> kevo not at all.   aa doesn't try to get people off whiskey and on beer
<pramz> hello everyone :)
<morphius> It's actually kind of weird because the terminal (f1-f6) are on the left monitor and gnome is on the right. When in terminals, I see the manufacturer info for the card.
<morphius> yes that is correct
<kevogod> intelikey, Well, alternatives are suggested.
<Warter> i have that set up now on the windows side how do you set it up on this side?
* OptiPlex likes beer
<kevogod> Beer and Linux don't mix.
<jesseman_> yes they do, kevogod !
<dabaR> Warter: which?
<xinthea> anyone know of an IRC channel for music composition on linux?
* cafuego wanders off to the wiki and changes lawyers back to laywers
<kevogod> No, when you drink too much beer, you run as root.
<kevogod> and then you have root beer
* intelikey orders burbon with a linux chase
* OptiPlex is drinking root beer in that case
<Warter> dabaR: two monitors in ubuntu
<morphius> kevgod: linux is free as in beer.
<OptiPlex> :[
<jesseman_> kevogod: rofl!
<Warter> scotch and linux mix well
<kevogod> morphius, Yes, but not free WITH beer
<kevogod> :-)
<grizzli> join #annodex
<dabaR> grizzli: why?
<cafuego> grizzli: No, thanks.
<ZzeCoOl> Hello Guys do you know any way to serch in many folders foer example *.ico files and then copy then all in one folder?
<morphius> kevgod: Depends if it's BYOB:Bring your own beer
<Warter> kegs and linux?
<Steinbeck1> mmm....beer
<intelikey> "honey i blew up the fonts"
<grizzli> sorry i forgot the leading slash. bye!
<morphius> OOOh kool casemod: A KEG PC!
<kevogod> Ubuntu protects against the alcoholic by disabling root altogether.
<dabaR> nice
<OptiPlex> link me irl!
<ZzeCoOl> Hello Guys do you know any way to search in many folders for example *.ico files and then copy them all in one folder?   (fixed)
<jesseman_> hahahahahaha
<datix> I am intereted in trying ubuntu, is there an install option for servers that won't install any X, or bascially anything related to GUI
<OptiPlex> yeah datix
<OptiPlex> at the boot prompt type : install server
<OptiPlex> :] 
<datix> seriously?
<intelikey> kevo not that again, root is not "disabled" or you could configure NOTHING!
<cafuego> just 'server'
<OptiPlex> yep
<morphius> datix: it tells you what to type at the isolinux prompt
<OptiPlex>  heh
<OptiPlex> i messed up
<ZzeCoOl> any help for me guys?
<OptiPlex> i was thinking server expert
<cafuego> datix: No, leave off the 'install '
<OptiPlex> lol
<OptiPlex> :|
<datix> thanks guys
<datix> i'm going to get the ISO
<cafuego> datix: it will give you  alist if you hit F3, I believe.
<OptiPlex> i wish I was helpful heh
<Warter> burn it first
<cafuego> datix: Be SURE to not burn it at over 8X speed.
<bnD> anyone know if there is an autosetup or gui setup for sensors? none of my laptops sensors are found, and its running REALLY hot
<Warter> i burnt it at 32x
<cafuego> bnD: sudo sensors-detect
<Warter> and i havnt had a problem
<morphius> any ideas for me dabR?
<intelikey> ZzeCoOl: yes 'find <base-dir> -name *.icq '   and pipe it to a mv command
<morphius> *dabaR
<ZzeCoOl> ty
<bnD> cafuego, thanks :)
<IcemanV9> bnD:  if you want to know the temp immediately, then type 'acpi -tB'
<intelikey> or cp command as case may be
<dabaR> intelikey: cp is a filter?
<kevogod> intelikey, sudo
<Warter> you should get it away from your balls before you kill your swimmers
<WhyvasLT> i  burnt it at 52x
<WhyvasLT> worked fine.
<choudesh> Anyone need a patch 2.6.13.1 SELinux Kernel?
<bnD> :(
<bnD> no sensors detected
<intelikey> dabaR: ok plug it into in sted of pipe ;p
<bnD> IcemanV9, thanks :)
<bnD> i just need to get it to run cooler
<bnD> runs much cooler in windoze
* OptiPlex punched bnD
<bnD> ow
<OptiPlex> not d4 win!!!!
* bnD sobs a lil
* OptiPlex gets beaten by police
<bnD> lol
<bnD> no chips detected
<bnD> fucking dell :)
<OptiPlex> heh
<Warter> theres your problem
<WhyvasLT> install the dell package
<bnD> dell package?
<WhyvasLT> search synaptic for it
<bnD> :O
<OptiPlex> the only deel i've seen that wasn't a pile was an optiplex GXa
<bnD> OptiPlex, im using a inspiron 9200.. faulty dvdburner, but other than that no probs
* cafuego has an OptiPlex G1 here
<OptiPlex> that thing dualbooted rh7 and win2k with 64m of ram, thrashed the harddrive all day long but never blew up :] 
<bnD> it was a gift ;)
<cafuego> Not fast, but nice components, it sems.
<John_Dunbar> ifconfig gives me eth0, but how do i tell it to obtain an IP from the DHCP server?
* OptiPlex runs to bnD's house and snatches the inspiron off the table
<bnD> yeek
* OptiPlex runs away
<OptiPlex> seeya sucker!
<bnD> lol
<cafuego> OptiPlex: Haha, a Dell laptop. Who's the sucker now?
<bnD> its almost 6 months old, its been replaced ;P
<OptiPlex> :[
<OptiPlex> my buddy keeps asking me for an xp pro bootleg for his dell laptop
<cafuego> Not much point unless you also steal the extended warranty, which you WILL need.
<bnD> OptiPlex, didnt it come with xp?
<OptiPlex> I almost wanna 'fix' it for him and run away
<bnD> lol
<OptiPlex> lol
<bnD> just hand him the ubuntu install disc with xp written on it
<bnD> tell him its a new secret version
<bnD> :)
<bnD> better than the longhorn yo!
<OptiPlex> heh 'top secret' langley,va version
<OptiPlex> lol
<devint> holy shit guys
<devint> you will NOT believe this
<bnD> devint,
<bnD> ?
<OptiPlex> my old teacher had an ALPHA of longhorn
<choudesh> ?
<OptiPlex> 1gb with 0% security
<bnD> OptiPlex, i downloaded one a long time ago, it was scary
<OptiPlex> required 512m of ram and was recommended 1gb of ram
<bnD> nothing worked
<bnD> lol
<OptiPlex> wtf jabba the hutt OS
<bnD> ms software pwns again
* cafuego playes with one too, ran VERY slowly on a 1GB amd64.
<bnD> devint, dont leave me in the dark :O
<devint> I installed ubuntu on my computer for the first time, and in the same day (today) installed it onto my dad's laptop and he is (was...?!??) an avid and rabid MS supporter...
<intelikey> we sure don't devint
<choudesh> Hmm, I didn't have the much of a problem with Longhorn betas.
<Warter> hi
<devint> I mean, he wouldn't even try out firefox before today
<choudesh> Now dev on them was a bitch
<bnD> devint, good job :)
<dabaR> !swear
<ubotu> I heard swear is please do not swear
<cafuego> choudesh: I don't either, not since the 'mkfs -t ext3'
<dabaR> devint: how is this supposed to make us not believe it?
<choudesh> dabaR, no really, it was a female dog.
<bnD> lol
<bnD> well i apologize for my f bomb a few minutes ago :x
<choudesh> dabaR, trust me, shared memory on Longhorn was like a spade female dog.
<devint> dadR: you just don't know my dad...
<devint> I've been using debian forever, but wow...ubuntu is really on to something
* bnD grins at dabaR 
<devint> I mean, the amd64 version of ubuntu gave me sooo much goddamn trouble with almost everything, but i just settled on i386 version and everything just works
<OptiPlex> im considering a dangerous experimen
<devint> so bomb
<OptiPlex> dualbooting ubuntu/freebsd
<OptiPlex> on ppc
<kevogod> Blasphemy
<bnD> devint, bomb as in diggity?
<sethrd> Why would you do that?
<devint> as in diggity, yes
<bnD> ;)
<OptiPlex> the ppc version of freebsd is considered experimental
<IcemanV9> go 4 it, OptiPlex!!
<OptiPlex> heh, im on dialup it would take me days to update with synaptic agai n
<sethrd> Is it just me, or does everyone else get hard when they see http://openbsd.org/images/newrack.jpg ?
<NoUse> sethrd wow, too much info :)
<dabaR> its just you.
<bnD> anyone recommend anything for me? sensors isnt detecting any chips :(
<IcemanV9> well, bring it to the library and take advantage of their FREE wireless internet access :P
<jbroome> it's just you
<bnD> IcemanV9, im in my backyard stealing from the neighbors atm :)
<sethrd> Oh, in that case, forget I said anything.
<cafuego> bnD: Obtain a machine with supported sensors.
<bnD> cafuego, :(
<yetr2-wired> Having trouble installing the nvidia module on this machine. neither nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy have worked.
<choudesh> sethrd, kickass hardware, crappy monitor
<IcemanV9> lol, bnD .. me, too. *shrug*
<sethrd> bnD: I did the same thing, using an 11b card on an 11g network. THey left router as default, so I logged in, and on accident, locked myself out by only allowing 11g access.
<bnD> sethrd, lmao
<sethrd> bnD: Gave me a good reason to finally get an 11g card though.
<bnD> ill bet ;)
<Warter>  sudo ndiswrapper -i autorun.inf gave me a no such file with the cd in the drive how do i tell what drive my cd is is that the "-i" part?
<Warter> <<<noob
<sethrd> choudesh: I wouldn't mind having that monitor if it meant having that hardware.
<sethrd> That hardware gives it a new meaning to *hard*ware.
<bnD> im logged into 'linksys' atm, talk about a secure router
<sethrd> God, my wife really needs to start putting out more.
<Warter> the cd drive
<choudesh> sethrd, Think ubuntulinux needs to donate a nicer monitor to the openBSD folks
<dabaR> Warter: you need to get the .inf file off the cd, the .inf file is the driver.
<cafuego> Warter: it won't be the autorun.inf; most likely the actual driver is in a .cab file on that drive. You can extract those using 'cabextract'.
<OptiPlex> hypothetical question: find a wireless card for an imac that works with ubuntu, build an antenna and wardrive someone 1000 yds. away who has cable?
<bnD> sethrd, im sensing a lot of sexual frustration
<sethrd> choudesh: I agree. I have an older 17: Compaq monitor that would go GREAT with those sun Blades...
<sethrd> bnD: You have NO idea
<dabaR> sethrd: I agree with NoUse on the amount of info.
<HrdwrBoB> choudesh: meh, just servers and crap
<John_Dunbar> ifconfig gives me eth0, but how do i tell it to obtain an IP from the DHCP server?
<cafuego> OptiPlex: An Airport (original, 802.11b) will work fine.
<Warter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<OptiPlex> but CAN it be DONE? :D
<cafuego> OptiPlex: The AirportExtreme driver is in development.
<Warter> says to use the inf file
<choudesh> OptiPlex, Sure. Powered antenna. Make the cable yourself. Just a piggy cable.
<cafuego> Warter: Yes, but the autorun.inf is NOT the one, that only tells windows what to run when the CD is inserted.
<bnD> OptiPlex, when you get it done, send me the man :)
<OptiPlex> heh
<choudesh> OptiPlex, I would go with an directional rather than omnidirectional ant.
<sethrd> Ya know what really irks me? That the 7500 Mobilty isn't supported by the ATI drivers, so now I have about a 1/2-1 second lag when moving windows.
<WhyvasLT> John_Dunbar, dhclient3 eth0
<Warter> i know what it is
<Warter> i have no idea that this ndiswrapper bs wants to install this
* OptiPlex grins
<cafuego> Warter: ndiswrapper is a dirty hck that loads windows binaries into the kernel.
<OptiPlex> :] 
<bnD> anyone point me to removing the old lines from grub? (after updating kernel)
<jbroome> 2 xserves in that rack, nice
<choudesh> Hmm, I think I hit the max uptime for my windowsXP box.
<John_Dunbar> <WhyvasLT> thanks
<jbroome> choudesh: 15 minutes? :)
<choudesh> jbroome, 5 monthes.
<sts_> mga gwapo
<sts_> asa mn mo karon
<IcemanV9> bnD:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sts_> naa mn ko sa inyo nag tato ko di2
<intelikey> hmmm xp up for 5months,   hmmm anyone touched it sense you turned it on ?
<WhyvasLT> np
<choudesh> intelikey, to be honest....I don't think.
<intelikey> ;/
<dabaR> bah he decremented
<bnD> IcemanV9, thanks, i already got off my lazy ass and googled it :P
<nemik> well i got my alarm clock working. can now run this in crontab: http://pastebin.com/431355 goodnight everyone!
<bnD> ive got 12 percent battery remaining before i have to go inside, plug in the charger, and lose my neighbors connection :(
<choudesh> bnD, Run an extension cord from your neighbor's. -.^
<bnD> lol @ choudesh
<choudesh> bnD, or wireless power.
* dabaR notices how wireless networks bring a whole new meaning to love thy neighbour.
<bnD> i need to run something from their cable box while im at it too :)
<choudesh> bnD, you know, throwing a battery across the room.
<bnD> choudesh, ha
<bnD> ive misplaced my backup battery i think
<OptiPlex> lol this guy at our school emailed our netadmin instructor 'i have to leave now, its raining on my laptop'
<choudesh> bnD, I am in college, so 50+ people on one cable line.
<bnD> rofl
<bnD> choudesh, i meant for my TV :)
<choudesh> bnD, so do I.
<bnD> rofl
* dabaR notices cable lines vary in thickness
<choudesh> bnD, I would kill myself if I just had cable, let alone 50+ people on it.
<bnD> eek, its blinking, time to go, night :)
<bnD> ha @ dabaR
<bnD> night guys
<choudesh> g'night.
<Warter> ok so i did the "sudo ndiswrapper -i tnet1130.inf" and i still got a no file
<kelbizzle> ONe more question
<darksoul> NoUse: remember that res problem? i couldent fix it
<darksoul> NoUse: so i tried the Kubuntu X84 version.......and guess what res works fine..so wtf?
<sethrd> Well, that helped a little I think.
<Warter> im viewing the cd from file browser and i still cannot tell terminal where the file is
<sethrd> Why is it that glxgears doesn't output the FPS?
<kelbizzle> How do I install Java2TM Runtime Environment, v 1.4.2 or greater
<dabaR> Warter: if the terminal wont go to the file, make the file go to the terminal
<dabaR> ubotu: tell kelbizzle about ask the bot
<dabaR> ubotu: tell kelbizzle about java
<Warter> how would i go about doing that copying the file as data and burn to cd?
<dabaR> why burn to cd? you want to copy from cd...
<BROKEN_LADDER> what program do i use to set preferred application associations based on mime type?
<Warter> what part of that command is telling the term what drive it is
<kelbizzle> who's ask the bot?
<kelbizzle> lemme at em
<OptiPlex> !mime
<dabaR> kelbizzle: rad private messages from ubotu:)
<ubotu> OptiPlex: I give up, what is it?
<OptiPlex> heh
<Warter> dabaR
<dabaR> BROKEN_LADDER: just right click on the file, go properties and open with tab in nautilus
<glick> hey has anyone ever worked on a system powered by a transmetta chip?
<dabaR> Warter: are you in ubuntu? do you have the cd in the drive? do you have a window open with the contents of the cd?
<Warter> yes to all
<dabaR> Warter: copy the file over to your home folder
<Warter> ok
<Warter> how do i open a new file browser?
<dabaR> Places>Home
<dabaR> ctrl+n
<Warter> now do the  "sudo ndiswrapper -i tnet1130.inf" again
<dabaR> ya, also, you can add ~/ in front of the file name to make sure
<Warter> already installed
* keikoz bjour
<dabaR> ~/ is the home directory
<Warter> sudo ndiswrapper -m?
<dabaR> yo keikoz
<datix> I just installed using server mode, and the install very minimal, just wondering what i have to install to be able to start compiling, is there an easy package to apt-get or so you have go and pick them out one at a time?
<dabaR> !be
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dabaR> datix: that^
<OptiPlex> yeah :] 
<datix> ok
* OptiPlex didnt know lol
* dabaR didnt either at one point
<aftertaf> lol he does now :=)
<datix> one more stupid question, I downloaded the amd64 iso, do I have to used different sites in the source.list file?
<datix> or are the defaults fine?
<Warter> how do i view my ip adress lpci?
<Warter> lspci?
<cafuego> Warter: no, 'ifconfig'
<cafuego> datix: No, the right arch is picked automagically.
<IcemanV9> and 'iwconfig'
<dabaR> datix: the ones that the installer sets up are fine.
<_smd_> I have a question, if i find an image I like on the internet, and i rght click and go save as wallpaper, and nothing changes, and even if i save it, and then go save to wallpaper again, and it will not change,  is there a way to refresh my desktop?
<maddash> anyone here using openbox?
<dabaR> maddash: yes
<maddash> dabaR: how's it look? is it faster than metacity?
<dabaR> maddash: try
<_smd_> but if i right click again and go.. change desktop background, and nothing still does not change.
<dabaR> maddash: try. yes.
<maddash> dabaR: I'm a bit afraid. Is it stable?
<Warter> ok i added my inf to the boot order with  "sudo ndiswrapper -m" at this point i rebooted and it still did not load right on config network
<IcemanV9> _smd_:  set as wallpaper OR save it to your /home/<user> and right-click on the desktop & select 'Change Desktop Background'
<dabaR> maddash: completely. and, nothing to be scared of, you just install it, and then to change the wm, log out, and click on sessions, choose one, and then log in
<dabaR> Warter: continue reading the wiki...
<_smd_>  IcemanV9: tried never wored.
<maddash> dabaR: sounds easy. how would I uninstall metacity, though?
<_smd_> wored
<dabaR> maddash: you would not.
<maddash> dabaR: could I do it from synaptic/
<darksoul> NoUse: you here
<NoUse> darksoul yeah
<maddash> dabaR: doesn't openbox replace metacity?
<IcemanV9> _smd_:  well, then something ain't right
<darksoul> NoUse: i couldent fix res
<NoUse> darksoul didn't you say earlier that it works with x86?
<darksoul> NoUse: so i installed kubuntu x86 version..and res works fine.. so wtf is the problem with 64bit?
<_smd_> IcemanV9: i have been getting irate at my computer slightly lately
<dabaR> maddash: you do not need to uninstall metacity. No, it is a different session. You can use it to replace metacity. maybe a good place to get some clues is the ubuntuforums.org. search for "sotrmyeyes openbox"
<NoUse> darksoul probably ati drivers don't work with 64bit
<darksoul> NoUse: yes..im just wondering why it wont work on 64bit lol
<darksoul> NoUse: oh..damn lol
<iluciv> Hi I need help with the the v4l cvs and ubuntu I need to know where to install the v4l cvs dir do I install this in the home dir or in the /usr/src/
<IcemanV9> _smd_:  sorry about that. i lost a few hairs over mine as well. :)
<darksoul> NoUse: time to check sound. btw what desktop do you use?
<Warter> dabaR: how do i load this screen here it shows on the wiki
<NoUse> darksoul gnome
<dabaR> maddash: openbox is just a wm, like metacity, whereas gnome is a complete desktop environment.
<darksoul> NoUse: why?
<NoUse> darksoul I like it
<_smd_>  IcemanV9: mabye if i type really mean to it it will listen :p
<maddash> dabaR: so it's possible to replace metacity with openbox....
<darksoul> NoUse: its ok..but i dont know what to do to change the desktop...kde...is OK...but it gets old really fast..to bad i cant go to gnome couse i wont have all the packages eh
<dabaR> maddash: you can run openbox instead of metacity, or just by itself like I do. then you have a background, no icons, a right click menu(editable) and windows. thats it. iif you use teh scroll wheel on the window title bar, you get the wwindow to roll up(very useful imo)
<NoUse> darksoul you can't change the desktop in gnome?
<dabaR> maddash: yes, and search the wiki to find out how "stormyeyes openbox
<darksoul> NoUse: oh i can. but none of the real gnome stuff will install, like sysmatic for one
<IcemanV9> _smd_:  :)
<maddash> dabaR: ah, ok....the first set of search terms you gave me returned nothing
<dabaR> Warter: ask me again with different words, aka rephrase
<Warter> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<jedrick> How can i add sound plugin?
<NoUse> darksoul synaptic is installed by default
<darksoul> NoUse: no its not
<NoUse> darksoul or do you mean on kubuntu?
<Warter> "Use the Networking tool to configure networking on the new interface, or edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand to your liking."
<darksoul> NoUse: thats only on ubuntu, on kubuntu its not, and if i installed gnome-desktop only about 50% will be installed
<darksoul> NoUse: btw whats a good media/movie player
<dabaR> maddash: "stormy eyes openbox
<OptiPlex> !totem
<ubotu> OptiPlex: No idea
<dabaR> "
<Warter> i used the admin>networking tool and that did not work
<NoUse> darksoul ubuntu-desktop, not gnome-desktop
<pramz> darksoul, totem or mplayer
<OptiPlex> stupid bot
<maddash> dabaR: by, "just by itself like I do", are you referring to using openbox independently of GNOME itself/
<darksoul> pramz: how would i get mplayer.
<dabaR> maddash: yes, that is it.
<darksoul> pramz: *slaps head* adapt..
<dabaR> ubotu: tell darksoul about mplayer
<dabaR> ubotu: tell darksoul about ask the bot
<_smd_>  IcemanV9: being rude did not work either... i am stuck with some annoying fireworks i though were "neat" a week ago
<IcemanV9> _smd_:  i just "set as wallpaper" and it worked.
<darksoul> err is it normal to hear a "bumping" in your computer
<maddash> dabaR: hmm. I didn't know that was possible. OpenBox alone runs faster for you than metacity + gnome, right?
<OptiPlex> yeah
<dabaR> OptiPlex: its only as stupid as the collective of the people on the channel...:P
<dabaR> maddash: there is no comparison.
<OptiPlex> sounds like someone hitting a rimshot
<OptiPlex> !stupidbot
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, OptiPlex
<OptiPlex> see what i mean?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell OptiPlex about msg the bot
<dabaR> ubotu: tell OptiPlex about usage
<Warter> dubar: i found the interface file should i edit the txt by hand to match the code on the wiki?
<OptiPlex> :] 
<dabaR> Warter: I think you need to modprobe, did you do that yet?
<_smd_> IcemanV9: my computer has truly hated me lately, i finally got it to give me my 1280x1024 res back to me last night :(
<Warter> sudo mdiswrapper -m right?
<dabaR> Warter: as the wiki says...
<IcemanV9> _smd_:  hoary or breezy? what the brand name of ur 'puter?
<Warter> is that what that is?
<_smd_> I think doing things about 10 times does the charm.....
<_smd_>  breezy
<NoUse> darksoul did you get my message about ubuntu-desktop?
<_smd_> and hp
<grace_> hey there, i m on breezy and need to know how to setup my dsl modem setup
<darksoul> NoUse: yea ill try it after i conferm i have sound running lol
<IcemanV9> _smd_: i just upgraded to breezy from hoary today. my lappy is HP.
<sethrd> Haha. My mother-in-law stubbed her toe on my laptop charger. Haha.
<dabaR> grace_: is it just a modem, or a router too? if jsut a modem, running: sudo pppoeconf in a terminal will do it.
<grace_> well this box beside me is on breezy and I want to put it on this dsl modem
<grace_> oh yeah
<maddash> dabaR: nice guide on the keybindings  in openbox...I'm assuming that you're "stormy eyes"
* IcemanV9 dislikes HP
<Glossary> How can i install 3ddesk
<Glossary> im getting vga errors
<maddash> *
<dabaR> maddash: wrongly so. I dont use the keybindings, maybe I should raed it.
<grace_> can pppoeconf be set to auto detect if dhcp is present and if not then do pppoe connection
<_smd_> i "think" i upgraded in octber....
<_morphius> I am trying to set up dual monitors using xinerama. I have configured my xorg.conf file, and I can load gnome, however it only appears on the right (secondary) screen. At that time the right screen (primary, the one that has the boot information) shows the terminal login prompt. If I ctl+alt+f1-f6, I get the terminal on that screen. The right screen will blank an show the manufacturer information. Then when I ctl+alt+f7, the right screen will return t
<grace_> ok in order to tell some old lady how to do it over the phone ....
<grace_> is there some grpahic tool i can tell them to click on
<_morphius> ... use ssh
<darksoul> NoUse: sound works
<Glossary> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Glossary> how can i fix this
<darksoul> NoUse: but it sounds like a raido with all the fuzz lol
<dabaR> grace_: no.
<_morphius> Glossary, are you running from a terminal, within gnome, telnet or ssh?
<_smd_>  IcemanV9: i never had a problem with anything until that time with my monitor.
<Glossary> _morphius, terminal
<grace_> n ographic tool
<Glossary> trying to run 3ddesk
<grace_> or no autodetect
<darksoul> NoUse: how do i make it so it sounds better
<NoUse> !tell darksoul about sound
<_morphius> have you checked your default display environment variable?
<Glossary> _morphius,  no how can i do that?
<darksoul> NoUse: wtf
<darksoul> NoUse: in amarok it sounds fine
<_morphius> Glossary: echo $display
<grace_> is there some other utility that can check to see what the ethernet cable is connected to before deciding to run pppoe or just do dhcp or if neither responds go with a static config
<_morphius> idealy you will get :0
<NoUse> darksoul what program creates bad sound?
<dabaR> grace_: set it up so it automatically uses dhcp, and configure pppoeconf not to start at boot. then when there is no connection, make an alias to run pon dsl-provider. to make an alias, edit /etc/bash.bashrc and add a line: alias dsl='sudo pon dsl-provider'
<Glossary> _morphius, nothing.. it returned nothing
<johnny_> morning from south of france
<darksoul> NoUse: VLC and doom3-demo normaly
<dabaR> grace_: are there 2 eth cards in the computer?
<darksoul> NoUse: btw were do i get the doom3-demo on linux
<Glossary> _morphius,  i have GeForce 4 MX
<boogie> tell me somebody, if i wanted to reformat my hard drive, how would i do it?
<N6REJ> is anyone tripwire savy?
<_morphius> try typing display=:0 and see if that helps
<dabaR> boogie: the whole thing?
<_morphius> if not, try display as uppercase.
<boogie> let me tell you my problem
* dabaR lets boogie tell about his problem
<boogie> i have 80 gb on windows and 80 on linux
<darksoul> NoUse: hmm i like this motherboards on board soundcard..it has nice bass
<boogie> i don't ever use linux, and my windows is filling up
<Glossary> _morphius,  nothing man
<darksoul> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Glossary> _morphius,  i just upgraded to breezy i think my vga isnt working properly
<johnny_> how can i point my php or html in /var/www so that it will become my site on my box(at the address http://name_or_ip_of_my_box/
<onkarshinde> AFAIK SWT is proprietry library. Then why is eclipse in universe instead of multiverse?
<intelikey> boogie: and you want to do ????
<boogie> i'm lost here on linux, it was a friends idea to install it
<polpak> johnny_, you need to set up your apache config
<N6REJ> can anyone help  me with messages I'm getting from tripwire?
<_morphius> hmmm... ohh. You probably need to apt-get install the glx extension.
<dabaR> boogie: are you in linux now?
<boogie> i want to erase linux
<onkarshinde> boogie: What do you mean by filling up? And what do you want to do?
<boogie> my hard drive is almost full
<onkarshinde> boogie: I would erase Windows
<boogie> in windows
<grace_> boogie, boot in windows and go to the disk manager
<johnny_> can you give me an example please on pastebin
<boogie> yeah yeah.....
<Juhaz> onkarshinde, because your "as far" apparently doesn't go very far at all.
<Glossary> _morphius hmmm... ohh. You probably need to apt-get install the glx extension.
<Glossary> how can i do that people?
<intelikey> boogie: use windows fdisk and delete the partition with linux on it  and make your self another doz part.
<onkarshinde> Juhaz: I didn't get you.
<darksoul> NoUse: what was it again? ubuntu-desktop
<boogie> i'm so used to windows, linux is another world
<grace_> you would do a lot of people a favour by deleteing your linux partitions
<dabaR> johnny_: what? rephrase your question.
<NoUse> darksoul yeah
<NoUse> darksoul you get doom3 from idsoftware.com
<DShepherd> boogie a nice world
<boogie> thanks
<johnny_> i installed apage,php & mysql
<boogie> is it really?
<johnny_> everything is well do,well i guess
<polpak> boogie, yes
<DShepherd> boogie: yes
<darksoul> NoUse: im looking for the demo only
<darksoul> NoUse: anyway i gotta restart
<johnny_> & i would like to host my site
<intelikey> boogie also read the wiki about removing grub  if you want to do that.
<Juhaz> onkarshinde, swt isn't proprietary
<Glossary> how can i install my VGA?
<johnny_> on my box
<Glossary> its nvidia
<polpak> Glossary, read the getting started guide
<grace_> boogie, dont go to the wiki and read up.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell johnny_ about lamp
<boogie> ok....maybe i'll play here for a bit longer before i erase
<IcemanV9> boogie:  ubuntu is the easiest OS to use if you want to jump into linux world
<onkarshinde> Juhaz: Oh. I thought it is IBM owned library.
<dabaR> johnny_: have you installed apache?
<grace_> you might find out how to do thing son your own and be empowered
<DShepherd> boogie: please do
<DShepherd> boogie: ubuntu right?
<Glossary> polpak and the getting started guide would be located at?
<boogie> yeah
<johnny_> i installed lamp
<polpak> Glossary, on the top of your deskop, the icon that looks like a life preserve
<DShepherd> boogie: you got some sweet brown sugar in your hands,,,,,,use it
<dabaR> johnny_: and apache?
<johnny_> & apache
<johnny_> mysql & php
<dabaR> johnny_: open a browser, and type in localhost in the address bar.
<intelikey> na go on and erace that FREE software boogie,    you  don't know anything about it anyway.
<boogie> maybe i'll just erase some crap in my windows
<johnny_> allready did that & added a user
<Glossary> polpak i dont have it
<dabaR> johnny_: so it shows your page, right?
<johnny_> right
<polpak> Glossary, you're using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<grace_> boogie, especially dont read p in the wiki on how to run all your windoz apps (including ie7 and mediaplayer) on ubuntu with out ever seeing a blue screen again
<DShepherd> boogie: yes boogie erase the crap in windows
<Glossary> ubuntu breezy
<Glossary> oh yea i saw it
<dabaR> johnny_: and what is your question then?
<Glossary> is there any documents in there that;s related to my question?
<polpak> Glossary, yes
<johnny_> i can see apache2-default
<intelikey> boogie: can't play games on linux anyway.    remove it.
<boogie> huh....
<DShepherd> intelikey: huh?
<intelikey> sure
<polpak> intelikey, ??
<johnny_> & wanted to know how to  point my php or html in /var/www so that it will become my site on my box(at the address http://name_or_ip_of_my_box/
<DShepherd> intelikey: you on crack?
<boogie> thats why i have half on windows and half here
<intelikey> ssssh  guys  i'm trying to make a point here.
<grace_> boogie, and dont read up on how to mount your windows drives under linux so you always have read write access to your data on windows
<boogie> how do you know i play games?
<dabaR> johnny_: point a php or html is not a concept.
<intelikey> :)
<grace_> boogie, cause you wat windows over linux
<DShepherd> boogie: simple...install and click play
<grace_> there are plenty of games you can play on linux
<johnny_> dabaR;do you mind if i pm
<intelikey> no there isn't.
<dabaR> no
<grace_> all of mime will run with thousands of consile games
<boogie> i tried downloading one and it was locked
<boogie> didn't understand
<polpak> Glossary, did you find it?
<intelikey> there are like ..... a hand full of games that work on *nix
<DShepherd> intelikey: huh?
<DShepherd> intelikey: you on crack?
<grace_> any win32 game is runnable (not all video over doses enabled) in a DOS shell on linux
<boogie> tell me this, where can a newbie like myself go?
<darksoul> NoUse: ok anyway, i have a 300gb hdd sitting here, what sould i get?
<polpak> boogie, to do what?
<Glossary> polpak cool thanks
<DShepherd> boogie: to learn about ubuntu?
<N6REJ> boogie: what is it you are trying to really accomplish?
<Glossary> yea i installed it
<Glossary> but still
<Glossary> 3ddesk isnt working
<grace_> ubuntu.org
<boogie> yes
<polpak> DId you restart?
<grace_> check the wiki
<N6REJ> boogie: you can play tons of windows games on ubuntu
<grace_> and irc is better then MS support any day
<slew> i just finished playing unreal tournament 2004 on ubuntu
<Glossary> I should restart
<Glossary> ??
<polpak> Glossary, You have to restart gnome after you install
<DShepherd> boogie --> help.ubuntu.com
<dabaR> boogie: ubuntu is *free* software, it lets you be free.
<polpak> Glossary, and you have to update your xorg.conf
<boogie> to get as used to linux as i have with windows
<Glossary> polpak i updated it
<boogie> sweet
<dabaR> boogie: it took a while to get used to windows.
<polpak> Glossary, k, then you just need to restart gome
<Glossary> allright
<grace_> boogie, you can click a mouse read and type right?
<Glossary> if it wont work ill buzz you :OP
<darksoul> Ok people! i have a 300gb hdd sitting around, what sould i do with it?
<Kenny> i've got a tough problem I'm hoping someone can help with.  > I've got a problem getting the install CD to boot on my new HP ZV6000 notebook.  i know others have it working on this system without this problem.  I posted this on the forum, but have had no luck there.  I'll post a link to the forum thread to explain my problem in detail
<boogie> yeah
<Glossary> :P
<Glossary> thanks
<dabaR> johnny_: you there?
<N6REJ> boogie:  let me find a link for yah... linux has a learning curve depending on wether you want to use it only as a desktop or from the cli.
<grace_> the concepts are all the same
<Kenny> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89212
<boogie> dig it
<N6REJ> guys isn't there an XP theme for ubuntu?
<DShepherd> boogie: --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation<--- good too
<grace_> all the video players on every platform has the same buttons
<N6REJ> maybe that would help him feel more at home.
<darksoul> Ok people! i have a 300gb hdd sitting around, what sould i do with it?
<darksoul> Ok people! i have a 300gb hdd sitting around, what sould i do with it?
<darksoul> Ok people! i have a 300gb hdd sitting around, what sould i do with it?
<dabaR> N6REJ: why, come on...
<dducko> Stops Spamming.
<cafuego> darksoul: Can you please not?
<Glossary> darksoul,  you should give me 200
<grace_> the pics look different but they all do play stop forward full screen mess with video settings
<grace_> they all play mp3s
<intelikey> boogie: if you really want to learn linux.    remove the windows drive.   and run that thing as long without window as you have without linux......
<dabaR> darksoul: send to me
<darksoul> cafuego: sorry..im just wonderin wtf to do with it lol
<Juhaz> darksoul, bang your head against it until you feel like behaving like an adult
<grace_> a web browser all works the same no what computer your at
<N6REJ> dabaR: cause you CAN LEAD a horse to water but you CAN'T make'm drink it.
<cafuego> Juhaz wins!
<dabaR> N6REJ: thats a bowl of sushi.
<darksoul> juhaz: ok *bang* *bang* *ban---crack*
<boogie> i can't remove windows yet
<N6REJ> dabaR: *shrug*
* IcemanV9 is OFF to a warm bed
<dducko> boogie, just jumping in and doing it is the best.  If you mess up, oh well thats what this chanel is for
<N6REJ> boogie: what do you do the most with windows?
<boogie> ok
<boogie> play games
<grace_> boogie, you could just have it boot into linux by default and you learn the trick to run all your games and read your windows partitions and then you can really see how linux works
<Kenny> Is anyone here any good at figuring out problems booting the install CD?
<N6REJ> boogie: ok wait one.
<DShepherd> N6REJ: http://www.gnome-look.org/ <-- try there..
<intelikey> boogie: why not.   when you started using windows there was no 'other os to fall back on' was there ?
<grace_> your windows apps will stop crashing
<grace_> and viruses will disapear
<boogie> no
<slew> ok, i tried installing nvidia drivers and followed directions and now when i log in it goes right back to the user login screen. this even happens with failsafe gnome
<intelikey> well
<boogie> i know what your saying
<N6REJ> DShepherd:  yeah, maybe that will help boogie feel more comfortable with the desktop, I'm gonna go get the link to game config on *nix
<slew> i have copied the xorg backup to xorg.conf and get the same results
<dducko> slew did you instal nvidias? Or the ones from synaptic?
<intelikey> k then i've done my part.
<aftertaf> slew: we need the error.....
<slew> i did apt get install nvida
<slew> ..
<dducko> ahh ok.
<aftertaf> sledge__:  type this: sudo /etc/init;d/gdm stop
<DShepherd> intelikey: and what part is that?
<N6REJ> boogie: here.. carefully read everything at this link... it will help you play 90% of the games for windows ... http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/
<aftertaf> slew:  i meant
<dducko> I never had a problem with that..
<intelikey> DShepherd: should have kept up.
<aftertaf> slew ... type that command to stop the x server and login bit.
<boogie> my friend installed it and said have at it, dickhead could have helped me with it
<aftertaf> slew:  then type startx and tell us what the error line says.
<DShepherd> intelikey: I did...still wondering what your part was
<slew> well at the login i get like a large sized bit of errors
<intelikey> yeah boogie,    mmm but that's what we are here for.
<N6REJ> boogie: LOL, I hear ya, its a great OS once you get used to it.  Nice thing is the worst thing you can do as a "user" is delete yourself, you can't hurt the system itself.
<slew> no way i can remember them all
<boogie> i do like you have 4 seperate windows to work with
<N6REJ> boogie: you can have more.
<intelikey> that number is adjustable.
<aftertaf> slew:  type those commands, and let me know what the error messages are.
<slew> type which commands? sorry.
<boogie> gotcha...thanks for all your info and help, guess all i needed was a pep talk
<polpak> slew, did you stop gdm?
<aftertaf> slew:    type this: sudo /etc/init;d/gdm stop
<DShepherd> boogie: sure,....anytime
<aftertaf> slew:  then type startx and tell us what the error line says.
<polpak> boogie, it's an exciting new world out there for ya =)
<slew> no, im lsadly logged in as root to try to fix this
<N6REJ> boogie: btdt... it will take a while, after all you didn't start using windows yesterday
<DShepherd> boogie: you have ubuntu--- now rule the world!!!
<NoUse> darksoul idsoftware.com has the demo too, wouldn't you host the demo of the game you were trying to sell?
<grace_> how can I setup my box to allow a remote login when ive left the house
<boogie> thanks...i shall return....thx
<darksoul> NoUse: eh no... lol jk
<slew> sudo: /etc/init: command not found
<slew> bash: d/gdm: No such file or directory
<DShepherd> boogie: and we ill be waiting to help you
<dabaR> grace_: does it allow remote login when you have not left the house yet?
<DShepherd> will*
<intelikey> grace_: set up an sshd
<polpak> slew,  No space between init.d
<dabaR> slew: its not a ; its a .
<boogie> i believe it
<N6REJ> now, anyone know tripwire?
<slew> sudo /etc/init;d/gdm stop like that?
<grace_> dabaR, i have not done that yet
<polpak> slew, it's a period
<dabaR> slew: its a . not a ;
<slew> is what i copied
<N6REJ> slew, no.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  c/p that
<aftertaf> slew:    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<grace_> on this edubuntu box beside me anyway
<dabaR> grace_: sudo aptitude install openssh-server.
<slew> aftertaf slew:    type this: sudo /etc/init;d/gdm stop
<aftertaf> slew:  sorry kb furbage
<N6REJ> hey aftertaf !
<dabaR> grace_: what kind of remote login?
<aftertaf> hi N6REJ  :)
<N6REJ> slew, check your fingers
<slew> ahh a period oh sorry!!
<aftertaf> my fault
<N6REJ> aftertaf: tripwire is driving me nuts... keeps telling me about tls connection in email everyday
<aftertaf> oops whered he go
<polpak> doh
* intelikey recommends sshd
<DShepherd> grace_: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2450796 <--- ssh info
<polpak> he was logged in via X ?
<family> what's the next release going to be, and where can the development goals be found?
<dabaR> aftertaf: he was in gnome, obviously...
<aftertaf> nope, x wont start
<grace_> I want soemthing straight forward for windoz newbs to use like browser access to the desktop
<aftertaf> grace_:  open nautilus: go to /home/user/Desktop ;)
<dabaR> grace_: well, install a VNS client on the windows, and a vnc server for ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> family: Dapper Drake, April 2006 , check the wiki
<dabaR> not vns, vnc
<_smd_> gotmy background to change, not what Iwanted,  But changed none the less
<dirkson> Hey all... I'm really really confused with a network problem here. I've got two networks set up- A PPP and a Eth0. Both work independantly of one another- But whenever I turn the eth0 on, it kills the ppp. :-/ Help?
<DShepherd> grace_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto?highlight=%28ssh%29 <--- more ssh info :). I like this one better
<family> ah, ok there it is
<aftertaf> dirkson:  your internet modem is an ethernet one?
<family> thoreauputic, thanks
<EdLin> family, releases generally are 6 months apart.
<dabaR> dirkson: its the gateway perhaps.
<thoreauputic> family: np :)
<dirkson> aftertag: No, it's the PPP.
<aftertaf> dirkson:  ppp = a usb modem?
<dirkson> dabaR: Yes, it does list the 'gateway' as eth0 under the ubuntu networking thingie, but it won't let me change it
<intelikey> ppp = point to point protacal
<dabaR> dirkson: you need to remove that.
<dabaR> dirkson: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces if you really can not remove the entry through GUI.
<aftertaf> intelikey:  i know what it means ;)   trying to find out if he has an ethernet modem or a usb modem.
<dirkson> Aftertaf: Are you clairvoyent? : ) Sort of- It's technically a PCMCIA modem, but linux recognizes it as two usb serial devices, so for all effects and purposes, yes it is
<dirkson> dabaR: What should I remove in that file?
<slew> ok, im in bitchx, it said GLX nvidia x driver not found
<dabaR> dirkson: put a # on the gateway line for eth0.
<boogie> me again....can you play counterstrike here?
<polpak> boogie, yes
<intelikey> aftertaf: i kinda conspected you knew.....  didn't know what brought on the question though.   i had just cleared.
<dabaR> dirkson: the # is for sommenting out, and you can remove it if it screws something up.
<boogie> holy crap....thats my main game
<aftertaf> slew:  ok. looking
<aftertaf> lol intelikey  :)
<kelbizzle> hey dabar
<grace_> nautalous ssh: looks kewl
<aftertaf> slew:  you were in gnome just then?
<dirkson> dabaR: Right : ) That and .old files are my very best friends right now :)
<dabaR> kelbizzle: hey
<darksoul> NoUse: thanks
<kelbizzle> whatdoes this mean "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kelbizzle> "
<thoreauputic> slightly off-topic - can a dead CMOS battery cause a disk controller failure (I'm not a hardware guy)
<boogie> do i download it or will it install off my cd?
<grace_> does ssh: work with other browsers yet
<grace_> on windoz for instance
<polpak> kelbizzle, means you tried to apt-get with synaptic open
<slew> i was in gnome before i did the command you asked me to do, now im at the prompt with bitchx
<dirkson> dabaR: Well, I'm gonna try to turn on eth0 to see if that fixed it. If I stop talking, it got me ;)
<dabaR> kelbizzle: it means something is wrong, do you have synaptic open and are running an aptitude or apt-get command?
<slew> i was in gnome as root, it seemed to work fine.
<intelikey> kelbizzle: probably that another program is using it.
<DShepherd> grace_: did you read the links I gave you?
<kelbizzle> apt-get
<dirkson> dabaR: Hey, you're still all talking.... This is positive.
<DShepherd> grace_: putty, application that runs on windows allows you to ssh
<kelbizzle> it's open but on another workspace
<dabaR> dirkson: I tend to give proper advice for networking.
<grace_> DShepherd, yes
<dabaR> kelbizzle: close synaptic, they cant both run, they use same resources
<grace_> hmm putty
<aftertaf> slew:  worked as root? hmmm when you type startx now as user you get the glx not found error?
<DShepherd> grace_: yes putty
<grace_> to act as agent to then pass x-windows
<slew> aftertaf yes, plus a bunch of fonts not found
<dirkson> dabaR: So it seems : ) And it was so simple, too. Silly of me not to think of that earlier.
<slew> aftertaf i wasnt able to copy these for pasting purposes
<slew> =p
<dabaR> dirkson: well, now you know.
<aftertaf> oops. anyoine have any ideas on that?
<dirkson> dabaR: Now, the machines can ping each other... But can they transmit data? ;)
<aftertaf> slew:  try adding your user account to the video group
<kelbizzle> dabar your elite
<ganhongsen> why I cannot install Kget? "Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed."
<kelbizzle> haha
<slew> aftertaf how?
<grace_> that vnc looks good too
<dabaR> dirkson: firewall? router? how is it connected?
<thoreauputic> rats. Can someone type my nick please?
<aftertaf> slew:   sudo adduser slew video
<dabaR> thoreauputic:
<thoreauputic> dabaR: thanks :)
<intelikey> kelbizzle: some things like dpkg -i can only have one instance running at a time.   apt aptitude and synaptic are front ends for dpkg
<grace_> says you can set it for port80 and use a browser
<slew> brb..
<omnid> Hello.
<aftertaf> slew:  hang on.
<dirkson> dabaR: *laughs* Twisted cat. Just the basics for me : )
<wx9j> how do I play mpg files using totem ??
<kelbizzle> I understand. Sorry to keep bugging you guys.
<aftertaf> press alt+F2, you'll get a new login window terminal slew
<dabaR> dirkson: so a crossover cat? and then manual IPs on both machines?
<kelbizzle> I google it before asking atleast
<Warter> debar: sorry about the delay in time between questions should i hand edit my interfaces txt?
<thoreauputic> !tell wx9j about restricted
<dirkson> dabaR: Right on both counts.
<dabaR> kelbizzle: youre not bugging anyone
<grace_> dabaR, have you used VNC via the web browser before
<kelbizzle> glad to know =)
<slew> aftertaf already a member of video
<dabaR> grace_: I have never used vnc
<aftertaf> ok....
<omnid> !tell omnid about restricted
<dabaR> dirkson: so, ping from both machines works? and how are you trying to transfer data?
<omnid> bad command aparently
<aftertaf> slew:  and if you now try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start    ?
<grace_> dabaR, oh cuz ya mentioned it earlier
<aftertaf> slew:  what is your processor type? amd/intel?
<thoreauputic> omnid: no - are you registered?
<slew> aftertaf intel celeron d 2.53ghz
<intelikey> dabaR: any info on the exact wiring for a crossover cable ?    i've been wanting to make one, but don't have anything to go by.
<thoreauputic> omnid: ubotu won't answer unless you are registered
<aftertaf> slew:   ok did you install the linux-686 package?
<dabaR> intelikey: no, I buy one.
<polpak> intelikey, http://www.duxcw.com/digest/Howto/network/cable/cable5.htm
<kelbizzle> ho do you become no-root againt *blushes*
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<dirkson> dabaR: *smiles* Well, data transfer in general works, I just tested it- VNC is purring along like a champ. I can't quite get the file-sharing servers (NFS?) to work.... Although I believe I know the reason. I think I may not have compiled my kernel with the networking file system. Does that sound like something I could have done? : )
* intelikey may have to make a trip to town.
<slew> aftertaf uhm you mean the distro?
<intelikey> polpak: ty
<dabaR> dirkson: no idea.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell dirkson abotu nfs
<dirkson> dabaR: *smiles happily and waits for ubotu*
<Warter> ifup wlan0 gives me a permission denied
<aftertaf> slew, noe the kernel
<dabaR> Warter: sudo in front
<polpak> Warter, sudo ifup wlan0?
<thoreauputic> !nfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dirkson> dabaR: Cool, gave me some website. Those should get me up and running : )
<darksoul> were is the doom3 demo for linux i know there is one im just not sure were
<dabaR> dirkson: as I said, no idea.
<slew> aftertaf no, sorry. ps, was it sudo /etc/inet.d/gdm start?
<Warter> unknown interface
<dabaR> darksoul: google helps with searching,.
<kelbizzle> I LOVE GOOGLE
<dabaR> slew: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<aftertaf> slew:  type this:    sudo apt-get install linux-686
<polpak> Warter, sorry, don't put the question mark on the end
<kelbizzle> and google ig
<choudesh> !search freevo
<ubotu> choudesh: I give up, what is it?
<dirkson> dabaR: Thanks a lot, dabaR. One more quick thing- xVncviewer has this nasty tendency to scroll to the right and down, but not to the left or up. Any ideas, or reccomendations for a better client?
<aftertaf> slew:  it was init.d not inet.d
<choudesh> !search HTPC
<ubotu> choudesh: What?
<choudesh> !search gcc
<ubotu> No idea, choudesh
<dabaR> dirkson: I have never used vnc
<choudesh> !find gcc
<Warter> polpak: i didnt
<choudesh> heh
<choudesh> !find freevo
<dabaR> choudesh: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<aftertaf> choudesh:  open a priv msg with ubotu to query him like that
<kelbizzle> non-root?
<Warter> do i need to compile the .bins before install with ndiswrapper
<dabaR> ubotu: tell choudesh about msg the bot
<dirkson> dabaR: *gasp!* *grin* All it's really good for is fixing friends computers anyway. It's wonderful that I don't have to go over to my friends houses to fix their problems anymore : )
<slew> aftertaf nalright its downloading now. being in commandline is pretty leet.. maybe ill stay here..
<omnid> Oh sorry guys I left
<omnid> Yeah I guess I should reg on here
<aftertaf> hehe slew i warn you, its addictive ;)
<dabaR> dirkson: their ubuntu computers? I use ssh for that.
<thoreauputic> omnid:  /msg nickserv register <password>
<omnid> done
<slew> last time i tried bitchx it was all ugly and hated me. this one is quite nice and loves me
<intelikey> kelbizzle: non-root?        do what ?
<aftertaf> hehe
<omnid> I got it, thanks though :P
<dirkson> dabaR: I should learn that : ) Useful thing. More often than not, though, my friends are on the M$ os. Easy enough thing to work with, though it gives me the willies
<kelbizzle> get out of root?
<thoreauputic> omnid: :)
<aftertaf> you need to be a bitchX back, and it rolls on its back, paws in the air.
<kelbizzle> *blushes*
<intelikey> exit
<intelikey> lol
<polpak> dirkson, I've stopped giving my friends and family windows support. It's too problematic
<aftertaf> ctl+D
<omnid> Anyways I'm completely new to Linux. I've maybe used Ubuntu for a week total.
<kelbizzle> wont that close the console
<polpak> dirkson, if they want tech support they have to use linux
<Warter> debaR: do i need to compile the .bin files from the driver folder some way before i install with ndiswrapper??
<intelikey> only if you loged in as root.    and console ?   no it would reset it.  not close it.
<dirkson> polpak: Yah, yah, I know : ) I think I might try to get at least one of my friends switched over. All his uses his computer for is America's Army and the internet, both of which work a LOT better on Linux ;)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'freevo' returned no results.
<Reformed> the Video on AA is runs better on Linux on older hardware
<grace_> hhhmmmmm has anyon eused this built in Remote Desktop utility under system - administration
<omnid> I still need to dual boot with Windows. A couple college programs and Reason 3.0 are windows only.
<dabaR> Warter: not that I know, I dont do ndiswrapper, sorry. Im off, g'night all.
<dabaR>  02:12:54 up 30 days,  7:06,  5 users,  load average: 0.54, 0.46, 0.48
<dirkson> dabaR: And as long as I've got you on the line- I'd eventually like to share my internet connection to the second machine here. Any resources you could point me towards that way?
<aftertaf> imniduse qemu ;)
<grace_> dirkson, buy a gateway router
<dirkson> Reformed: On my machine, AA looks TONS better on Linux- I'm running 64x ubuntu, so the floats they use to compute the lightmaps are larger, and I can definitely see the difference
<aftertaf> dirkson:  or use a nat script
<grace_> life will be way simpler
<Warter> anyone have some advise with ndiswrapper?
<intelikey> kelbizzle: assuming you are using ubuntu, and assuming that you used sudo -   or something like that to gain root access, just type exit     but that is a lot of assumptions....
<dabaR> dirkson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing?highlight=%28sharing%29
<grace_> Warter, use a gateway router
<Warter> i have one
<grace_> you can buy them for 60 to 80 bucks
<aftertaf> dirkson:  or msg seveas, he has a nat script that works a treat (i surf now thx to it)
<Warter> im trying to install my wireless card driver
<dirkson> grace_: Thanks, but I am currently doing that "looking for a job" think :-/ No money-spending for me, no matter how shiny the tech-gadget. (Seriously, I want a gp2x. SERIOUSLY.)
<Warter> i have routers
<intelikey> kelbizzle: also learn  'whoami '     :)
<dirkson> Argh, you all are typing to fast for me :D Thanks for all the resources, I'll look 'em up!
<aftertaf> !tell Warter about ndiswrapper
<darkness_> Hey all, i have just downloaded the JVm of of their website and tried to install it using instructions i got from a forum. The problem is that it doesn't work. HEre is what i typed in the terminal in accordance to what they told me to do.   root@Mavers-network:/home/darkness # alien -d jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586-1.bin
<darkness_> Unknown type of package, jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586-1.bin.
<darkness_> Could anyone help me with this?
<dirkson> dabaR: Thanks a lot for everything dabaR, you've certainly gotten me on my way!
<Warter> aftertaf: whats that do?
<polpak> darkness_, read the getting started guide
<aftertaf> !tell darkness_about java
<slew> ok, after installing 686 and doing the gdm start i have the same problem
<darkness_> Ok.
<aftertaf> Warter:  its for help with ndiswrapper
<dabaR> dirkson: my email address is referenced on there as the last editor. you can mail me with questions. I suggest the first option, even though I wrote the second one.
<Reformed> I use blackdown
<grace_> dirkson, are you trying to connect from machine to machine or just have all boxes be able to get internet
<aftertaf> !tell darkness_ about java
<thoreauputic> !tell darkness_ about javadebs
<Warter> !tell
<Reformed> and of course eclipse for java development
<dabaR> dirkson: I tend not to say "you'rewelcome".:)
<grace_> in either case you only need a gateway router
<omnid> Hmm... what's a good C++ compiler?
<aftertaf> oh, by the way... hi thoreauputic  :)
<polpak> omnid, g++
<dabaR> omnid: gcc
<Warter> grace, i have one
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: hi :)
<aftertaf> grace_:  a multihomed linux can do it in 30 seconds.
<omnid> Haha, allright.
<Warter> im installing a wireless cards drivers
<dirkson> grace_: Just one-to-one. I'll eventually add a third machine to the network, once I can find esoteric enough hardware to do it, but it won't need the internet.
<dabaR> omnid: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<omnid> I think I installed those from the package dealie already
<omnid> I'll do it anyways to be sure
<grace_> warter your trying to setup a wifi ap on your router while dirkson is just trying to ......... ive been corrected
<thoreauputic> omnid: dabaR 's command will get you both, plus other bits you need :)
<dabaR> well, only a thousand ways to make sure...
<dirkson> dabaR: That's ok : ) I'm the kind of guy that just likes to let people know I appreciate what they've done. Try giving me a sandwich sometime, you'll never get me to shut up ;)
<omnid> Sweet. Good to know.
<dabaR> dirkson: haha
<grace_> dirkson do you have a gate way router
<slew> so should i try to uninstall the nvidia drivers?
<dabaR> grace_: no, he does not.
* aftertaf passes an egg butty to dirkson ;)
<dirkson> grace_: No, not really.
<omnid> Also I'd like to sandwich that with a supposedly dumb question on how I can get videos working?
<dirkson> aftertaf: What, ah.... what is an egg butty?
<grace_> dirkson, you said you did I saw it
<grace_> ;^)
<polpak> slew, do you have an nvidia card?
<Warter> so how do i compile the .bin files
* dabaR hopes he will learn more software engineering related information tomorrow.
<Warter> ??
<aftertaf> slew:  no... install that kernel package and boot from it... one question though. Did you download the drivers from the nvidia website, or use the ubuntu ones?
<slew> polpak yah, its a 5200
<dirkson> grace_: What?
* thoreauputic is in mourning over the death of his trusty old P200 mmx
<dirkson> grace_: No grace, I don't. Never said I did.
<grace_> k
* aftertaf gives out sympathy to thoreauputic 
* thoreauputic sobs quietly
<grace_> so you have a modem no other network gear so ever and two computers
<dabaR> thoreauputic: youll be fine.
<slew> aftertaf i did apt-get install .. i cant remember, it was on a walkthru for ubuntu but i cant remember where i found it. sorry
<dirkson> aftertaf: Great, now I'm curious. What's an egg butty, anyway?
<slew> like jim and jack or something
<omnid> Oh yeah and I have hoary hedgehog... would I have to format to upgrade?
<grace_> your ubuntu box will need two network cards
<slew> and aftertaf i have already rebooted
<intelikey> mmx's cant die   !    8*{
<aftertaf> slew:  did you at one point get a file from nvidia called sth like NVIDIA-XXX.run  ?
<intelikey> can they >?
<dabaR> grace_: youre thinking Warter, cause she said she has it.
<grace_> dirkson, have you got two network cards in your ubuntu
<aftertaf> dirkson:  hehe its an egg sandwich in england :)
<slew> aftertaf not sure.
<thoreauputic> dabaR: I've lost my thin client! I might have to do some dumpster diving ;-)
<spo0nman> thoreauputic: I was once the blue eyed boy of the school because I had a Pentium MMX :)
<dabaR> thoreauputic: always a good idea. you can even find sandwiches sometimes
<aftertaf> i'm gonna have the oldest beastie around with my p 500 soon then :)
<dirkson> aftertaf: Well, if it's vegetarian, I'm game : ) I like brittish food. Got a jar of marmite in the fridge
<Warter> what app would i use?
<thoreauputic> spo0nman: I guess 8 years is a pretty good innings
<omnid> oh no lotsa talking
<aftertaf> dirkson:  egg as vegetarian... philosophical debate can figure that one out
* aftertaf avoided meat for 10 years too...
<dirkson> grace_: Not on this machine, no, it's a laptop. I have a spare card on the other machine I just networked, I'm going to try to use that. I'll need to try to find a PCI token ring adapter, though. That's gonna be hard.
<aftertaf> slew:  we would need to know though, we can't help you to get it working again if you can't remember what you did.
<aftertaf> slew:  reread the link ubotu will send you and tell me which one is familiar ;)
<slew> aftertaf i dont have that file in my whereis
<aftertaf> !tell slew about nvidia
<intelikey> i knew duck was a vegetable, but i didn't know eggs were ?
<dirkson> aftertaf: I've been a lacto-ovo vegetarian for about... lesse...5-6 years now? Most people report craving meat, but I never really have.
<lanjelot> Is there someone who knows what is the difference between a '*' and '!' in /etc/shadow ?
<grace_> dirkson, roken ring !!!!!!!!
<grace_> dirkson, are you out of your mind  !!!!!!!
<grace_> dirkson, why would you do that to your self
<slew> aftertaf naw, this one had jimandjac in the address line
<omnid> yeah dirkson I mean what
<darkness_> Hey, thanks for the help. Some stuff happened, fetched some stuff, preconfigured and stuff. But when i go to a chatroom that uses java, it says i don't have it!
<dirkson> grace_: I picked up a IBM PowerServer520 at a going out of buisness sale. I either have to token-ring in or try to find a dumb terminal to work it.
<slew> or possibly jaq. i have it bookmarked in firefox under slew, so i cant get it in root. argh.
<grace_> what
<dirkson> grace_: I'm thinking finding a token ring adapater might be a -little- easier and cheaper.
<polpak>        valid result of crypt(3), for instance ! or *, the  user  will  not  be
<polpak>        able to use a unix password to log in, subject to pam(7).
<omnid> tahw
<polpak> doh
<intelikey> chat room that uses java.... yuch.
<grace_> that thing is like a 486 or maybe pentium 120
<Victorjiang> what is the difference between ubuntu,kubuntu and edubuntu?
<grace_> Victorjiang, the desktop
<omnid> Actually what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<dirkson> grace_: Umm..... Sorta. 20 mhz, six or seven processors. About the size of a small dishwasher. I use it as a nightstand.
<slew> aftertaf is there a way to configure x to default settings?
<darkness_> intelikey: Yeah, but thats what most of my friends use.
<grace_> Victorjiang, edubuntu also has the default option to setup a network lab out of the box
<dirkson> grace_: In its day, it retailed for over 27,000 dollars.
<thoreauputic> omnid: KDE
<grace_> ahh
<omnid> That's a GUI right?
<intelikey> Victorjiang: ub defalts to gnome  kub defaults to kde and edu i have no clue.
<grace_> dirkson, Worse then a night mare
<omnid> I don't see the difference myself...
<abe> hi guys
<aftertaf> slew:  yeah: type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dirkson> grace_: And now it holds up my alarm clock :D
<thoreauputic> omnid: like gnome - a desktop environment
<darkness_> So, can anyone help me?
<grace_> dirkson, an 8 cpu multi-processor that can only spit out 20mhz
<intelikey> omnid: ub defalts to gnome  kub defaults to kde and edu i have no clue.
<thoreauputic> omnid: KDE and Gnoome have bvery different looks and ways of doing things
<dirkson> grace_: 6-7. I -think- it's six, but it has an extra heatsink off to the side that I can't identify.
<omnid> I see...
<BlueEagle> darkness_: Let me see if I got this right: You fetched some stuff, configured some stuff and stuff and now it's not working?
<grace_> dirkson, I have a private tech museum
<omnid> Would it be hard to adapt to Kubuntu?
<aftertaf> slew:  i just tested that ciommand here and it did something too ;)
<intelikey> some people like gnome and the rest of us like kde :)
<thoreauputic> omnid: no
<grace_> I give you 50 bucks for that unique antique
* aftertaf is a E head
<thoreauputic> omnid: you can have both if you wish
<omnid> Maybe I should try it out
<snadge> whorey hedgehog and sleazy badger.. hehe
<aftertaf> omnid:  its an apt-get away
<dirkson> grace_: Naw, I paid $45, and I'm not about to give it up : ) I love that thing
<darkness_> BlueEgale: Yeah, it says that stuff and that it newly installed it. Yet when i try to get it to work in my firefox window it says i need a plugin.
<thoreauputic> omnid: you jsut choose the session
<grace_> dirkson, ok $55
<intelikey> omnid: you can install kde on ubuntu as well as gnome on kubuntu.
<polpak> darkness_, my guess is you missed a step..
<grace_> dirkson, ok well realistic expectations any way
<slew> aftertaf said xserver.org is not installed.
<omnid> So why did they name them different then if they are basically the same with just different GUIs?
<grace_> go buy a gateway router so your computers can actually use the internet
<BlueEagle> darkness_: Odds are that the stuf you fetched isn't compatible or not configured correctly. Try http://mystuffisntworking.com ;D
<darkness_> polpak, i can't see how i stuffed it up.
<dirkson> grace_: *laughs* No, no, no : ) It's the spirit of the thing, more than the money. If you were to pay off my laptop, I'd probably let it go, but I really, really like the idea of a 27,000 dollar machine holding up my alarm clock : )
<BlueEagle> darkness_: (that is: read the friendly manual)
<intelikey> the gui is not different just the desktop environment
<polpak> darkness_, well what did you do?
<grace_> that lead box will actually slow down all your networking to be less than broadband
<aftertaf> slew:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<snadge> omnid, because KDE sux and forces everything to start with a K because its Krap
<snadge> :p
<thoreauputic> omnid: heh - just to clarify the diff I guess: KDE and Gnome are rather different
<grace_> like dial up
<aftertaf> slew:  in command line in linux, you need to type exactly the right command. it doesn't forgive typos ;)
<omnid> Well what's the apt-get command? I would like to try it out.
<darkness_> polpak: I did exactly what it told me to do on the site. I typed it in word for word, but i had to change the file name because it was different to the one in the tutorial thing.
<thoreauputic> snadge: desktop wars -->>> #ubuntu-offtopic  ;-)
<BlueEagle> dirkson: The best thing is: Your alarmcloc has got more processing power than the $27K unit. :)
<polpak> darkness_,  Which site?
<grace_> hahaha
<darkness_> polpak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> omnid: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BlueEagle> darkness_: That might be the thing. If it's not the same file as the tutorial the tutorial might not apply.
<Wimpie> About every second time I shutdown 5.1 ubuntu the root FS is not unmounted cleanly with a FScheck as a consequence. Any Ideas ?
<aftertaf> omnid:  apt is the package management in debian/ubuntu
<grace_> just dont hurt your hom enetwork by connecting it to your home network
* xota saluda!
<aftertaf> omnid:  if you use synaptic you are using apt, via a graphical interface
<slew> aftertaf thanks, i just found that pg up is my scroll back
<omnid> Ah I figured that's what was up.
<Seveas> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu lovers :o)
<grace_> dirkson, really I got all kinds a shit but nothing like that
<aftertaf> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool Seveas  :)
<omnid> Neat to know. Oh yeah to upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu would I need to format?
<darkness_> BlueEagle: It seemed to work though. Like the things that popped in the terminal told me that it worked. Although it could be saying it didn't. I only got linux the other day.
<aftertaf> top of the mornin' to ya too ;)
<intelikey> yeah and apt is a frontend for dpkg  the debian package manager.
<omnid> Or are there upgrade images?
* thoreauputic larts Seveas for annoying greetings  ;-)
<polpak> darkness_, Did you install the Blackdown installer? or Sun Java JRE 5.0
<ganhongsen> how to "apt-get" shorewall, I cannot find it in synaptic ?
<Seveas> omnid, even better: you can use apt :)
<dirkson> BlueEagle: I know, isn't it grand? My alarm clock can play mp3s, fm, am, nature sounds, and has different settings for the weekend, and the huge computer ain't got NONE of it ;)
<Glossary> how to make RealPlayer my default player
<aftertaf> omnid:  not at all... no need to format
<Seveas> no formatting, no iso downloading
<omnid> Oh sweet :D
<aftertaf> omnid:  apt will get the latest packages and upgrade, no need even to reboot ;)
<darkness_> Sun JRE 5.0
<Wimpie> Glossary : forget about realplayer use xine or mplayer
* Seveas enjoys a larting in the morning :p
<darkness_> Dunno where to get Blackdown.
<dirkson> BlueEagle: Perhaps, eventually, I could make it -into- my alarm clock ;) I know enough C to do some basic stuff...... ;)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: heh ;)
<Glossary> Wimpie realplayer was the best on windows.. im new to linux :)
<Seveas> darkness_, apt-get install j2re-14
<omnid> Also is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<BlueEagle> darkness_: I'm sure if you did a little bit of work you could get it to play an mp3
<aftertaf> omnid:  stay on here afor a coupla weeks, ubuntu will have you drolling insanely at all the possibilities ;)
<Glossary> wimpie you dont recommend rp ?
<DShepherd> Glossary: right-click --> Properties --> Open with tab
<Seveas> (read: blackdown is in ubuntu multiverse)
<polpak> darkness_,  There were 2 sets of instructions on that site. Which one did you follow?
<BlueEagle> dirkson: Question is how noisy it it.
<Glossary> DShepherd,  right click on what?
<omnid> aftertaf: I can see that it most likely will.
<Wimpie> no rp is SLOW crappy and does only play 'some' formats, mp/xine are fast, clean and play ALL formats (even rm)
<aftertaf> omnid:  shortcuts, you set em up as you want ;)  check your system setup control centre thingy
<DShepherd> Glossary: you want to make your player open files by defualt
<DShepherd> ?
<polpak> darkness_, Also did you sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dirkson> grace_: I figured I was really lucky to get it. Horribly hard to get home. You ever try to lug home a computer the size of an endtable without a car?
<darkness_> The top one where it tels me to do this: sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<intelikey> omnid there is for consoles    [ctrl] +[alt] +[f#]   where # is 1-6   7 is the gui again.
<dirkson> BlueEagle: A bit more than the average desktop computer, but not much : )
<Glossary> DShepherd, yeah i want when i double click on any mp3 file.. i want realplayer to play it not Totem
<BlueEagle> dirkson: The "averege" desktop computer is way to loud to sleep besides.
<DShepherd> Glossary: right...so as I said before
<aftertaf> Glossary:  install windows then ;)   (joke)
<DShepherd> Glossary: right-click --> Properties --> Open with tab
<darkness_> I just tried the sudo update-alternatives --config java and stuff popped ip.
<DShepherd> Glossary: and locate realplayer
<polpak> you have to select the java to use
<afd_> hi! I'm using freemind, a java software and its visual widgets (buttons, menubar, etc) are not very nice. I get this message at startup: /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:49: Engine "clearlooks" is unsupported, ignoring           Some ideas on how I could get some nice stuff? I'm asking this because I use this program daily and it takes from the "users experience"
<polpak> darkness_, you want the sun one
<dirkson> BlueEagle: I'm a computer nerd. The soothing hum of computers is like music ;)
<BlueEagle> dirkson: No it's not. If you still like it you haven't heard it for long enough.
<thoreauputic> Glossary: realplay is way inferior to totem-xine or mplayer or even rhythmbox
<intelikey> BlueEagle: that's one reason i always power down,  the other two are conservation and excess heat.
<aftertaf> afd_:  try changing your gnome gtk theme to another, maybe its the theme thats incompatible
<darkness_> Yeah, i want the sun one...
<zxsykco> I need a to ask a favor of everyone.. if you wouldn't mind helping me, here is my problem..
<Glossary> DShepherd, it was not set to default
<polpak> darkness_, so did you select it?
<zxsykco> I have an evil mobo with an onboard i810 and I wish to use an ati radeon pci..
<thoreauputic> Glossary: th eonly reason to use it is for some stupid online radio stations
<dirkson> BlueEagle: *laughs* I live in the city, actually. The train going by is about as loud as a desktop. Doesn't bug me anymore
<Glossary> thoreauputic, I dont know man.. what's the best mp3 player for Linux?
<DShepherd> Glossary: ok, did you set it?
<BlueEagle> intelikey: I never power down (unless upgrading). :p
<Glossary> I just installed Breeze :)
<darkness_> Have no idea how.
<dirkson> BlueEagle: Wish I could move, buuut.
<zxsykco> I've set the bios correctly and everything.
<afd_> aftertaf, my desktop is optimized for the clearlooks. Please don't ask me to change that :)
<zxsykco> The problem is that ubuntu doesn't have an xorgconfig or similar only Xorg -configure..
<polpak> darkness_, It should give you a menu and ask for a number
<thoreauputic> Glossary: read the URLs ubotu will send you in pm
<J_Element> hello , umm any one can teach me how to install my sound card driver on ubuntu ?
<zxsykco> This causes an error as it automagically generates an xorg.conf file that uses the i810 instead of the ati radeon.
<Glossary> DSheperd does this method work for other programs?
<polpak> darkness_, you want to choose the one for sun jre
<omnid> OH GOD
<BlueEagle> dirkson: The train going by is as loud as your desktop? Does your desktop make noise? o.O
<thoreauputic> !tell Glossary about restricted
<BlueEagle> dirkson: all creeking and stuff?
<zxsykco> I am familiar with xorg.conf but not enough to know what I need to change manually in order to correct this.
<DShepherd> Glossary: yes ...for all programs
<intelikey> BlueEagle: if you are not running a server, you should.     saves energy.
<aftertaf> afd_:  reread your error message........; it seems to be that.
<thoreauputic> !tell Glossary about docs
<zxsykco> I have the ati card working fine with windows even after having to work aroung the same problem.
<Glossary> thoreauputic, aight ..
<BlueEagle> intelikey: I live in Norway. We've got plenty of energy.
<darkness_> It says Usage: --install <link> <name> <path> <priority> the some other stuff.
<zxsykco> Any help would be greatly appreciated! ^_^
<slew> aftertaf still broken. =[ prolly gonna just do a fresh install
<Glossary> DShepherd, one more thing, could you or anybody else who knows help me with LImeWire
<slew> which will suck
<Glossary> ive installed it
<aftertaf> zxsykco:  diable it in bios?
<Glossary> but i can only run it from terminal
<Glossary> i want to make an icon for it..
<thoreauputic> Glossary: those URLs will start you in the right direction
<intelikey> BlueEagle: oh,,,, sorry it must be the rest of the world i was thinking about.....
<aftertaf> slew:  not normal.    for now, change your xorg driver to nv, not nvidia.
<zxsykco> I cannot disable it in the bios, I can only choose the primary graphics card.
<grace_> ok so checkin out the ssh server setup scenario
<BlueEagle> intelikey: Common mistake. :)
<intelikey> :)
<zxsykco> I cannot disable it in the bios, I can only choose the primary graphics card, aftertaf.
<dirkson> BlueEagle: Hmm? No, I'm just talking about the general level of ambiant noise. The train makes about as much noise as a desktop would, although of a different sort.
<omnid> Seems the shortcut menu doesnt want me to junction super to anything but super+r
<DShepherd> Glossary: like put in in the menu?
<aftertaf> Seveas:  any idea why the nvidia driver wont work for a user, but startx as root does work?
<slew> aftertaf where is it, xorg.conf?
<grace_> ill have to make extra users with sudo privelegs
<aftertaf> slew: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> -ENOCLUE
* BlueEagle points out the difference between a desktop and a desktop computer to dirkson...
<omnid> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> -E glx module not found
<omnid> Probably because I am using Hoary
<intelikey> aftertaf: not ./.Xauth*  is it ?
<Glossary> DShepherd,  ueaj
<thoreauputic> omnid: erm...
<darkness_> GRRRRRR! Why can't linux just have a nice easy way to install things like this. Even if it is only newby people like me who use it.
<Glossary> DShepherd,  yeah* sorry
<omnid> Seems I need to upgrade to Breezy first
<intelikey> oh
<Glossary> thoreauputic,  thanks for the links ill make sure that ill read em ;)
<polpak> darkness_, blame sun and their restrictive licensing
<thoreauputic> omnid: have you messed with your sources list?
<polpak> darkness_, They won't let anyone distribute java but them
<dirkson> BlueEagle: *gets it and laughs : ) *
<Glossary> Linux kicks ass btw.. seriously..
<omnid> I don't even know what that is yet haha
<zxsykco> aftertaf Install nvidia-glx and then type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and restart the xserver.
<thoreauputic> omnid: heh
<darkness_> Is there something easier to install that will still let me play java games and use java chat rooms?
<J_Element> hello , umm any one can help  me how to install my sound card driver on ubuntu ?
<aftertaf> slew:  you get that?
<topyli> darkness_: linux distros have arranged very easy installation. java is out of their reach though
<DShepherd> Glossary: type smeg.... that will allow you to do your stuff
<polpak> omnid, You need to install the universe and multiverse repos, but that probably won't help you with kubunut-desktop
<thoreauputic> omnid: you can get kubuntu-desktop on hoary
<Seveas> omnid, hoary has kubuntu-desktop too
<slew> aftertaf sorry.. about the path? im looking at it now
<Seveas> omnid, I think you daon't have any internet repositories enabled :)
<topyli> darkness_: just calm down and install sun java
<aftertaf> thx zxsykco its for slew
<polpak> topyli, He's trying to
<omnid> Yeah I need the universe and multiverse stuff as well.
<intelikey> yep
<omnid> Seveas: It might have to do with me being on wifi also
<aftertaf> slew:  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and then type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and restart the xserver.
<Seveas> !tell omnid about sources
<Glossary> DShepherd,  ok now what
<Glossary> Menu Editor
<zxsykco> np, aftertaf, now I need to find out how to edit this xorg.conf or whatever I need to do to get this ati radeon working!
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<slew> aftertaf oh i see it now. sorry its all grey hehe =] 
<Glossary> DShepherd,  still here?
<DShepherd> Glossary: select where you want your app to be installed in the left panel
<aftertaf> zxsykco:  if you know the name of your ati driver, you can type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then swap the module name and remove the bus ID. i did it on a mate's pc
<topyli> speaking of java, how do ppc users cope with java applets? they just don't?
<DShepherd> Glossary: i would pick Internet :) but it's up to you
<Glossary> DShepherd, allright and ill add a new entry??
<DShepherd> Glossary: there you go....easy isnt it!! :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: I hate java anyway ;)
<zxsykco> aftertaf, How do you remove the busID?
<topyli> darkness_: how far did you get with your java installation?
<thoreauputic> topyli: it wants to eat my CPU
<omnid> Seveas: So how do I use these source lists?
<aftertaf> zxsykco:  comment it out ---> #
<polpak> thoreauputic, yeah, me too, but Jedit is just too good not to use
<Glossary> DShepherd,  just a sec :P in comment what do i put??
<zxsykco> And what is this fglrx crap?
<aftertaf> omnid:  you edit it    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> eeek i hit the wrong [X]    could you give me that url to the crossover cable again ?
<Glossary> DShepherd,  and do i select run in terminal? (i guess not)
<zxsykco> instead of ati in xorg.conf?
<aftertaf> see the link ubotu sent you. (are you registered with nickserv on this channel?)
<topyli> thoreauputic: it does suck. however, many "solutions" at work are built as java applets
<DShepherd> Glossary: hmmm you put comments!!! anything you want...really. Something sensible perhaps about the program
<DShepherd> Glossary: like Limewire
<DShepherd> :)
<polpak> intelikey, http://www.duxcw.com/digest/Howto/network/cable/cable5.htm
<aftertaf> zxsykco:  ati is a big mess in ubuntu IMHO ...
<thoreauputic> topyli: ah, IC - I don't need it as I'm just a home user :)
<DShepherd> Glossary: and you guessed right
<intelikey> thanks.  :)
<Glossary> DShepherd,  okay man in command do i put " ./runLime -sh " ?
<dirkson> *thinks for a moment* Is NFS any better/faster/whatever than Samba?
<omnid> Seveas: Should I uncomment all the deb commands?
<DShepherd> hmm where did  you install it?
<DShepherd> Glossary: hmm where did  you install it?
<topyli> thoreauputic: like traveling: you make a "travel plan" online, as well as the bill afterwards. no paper solution available anymore :(
<zxsykco> I'd have it all squared away if hotplug, etc, didn't notice the i810 driver onboard.. I've though about removing it from the kernel. But damn I'm lazy and am hoping for a work around.
<DShepherd> Glossary: limewire that is
<thoreauputic> topyli: ah, no quill pens or ink either - sad ;-)
<Glossary> here ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Programs/LimeWire/LimeWire$
<omnid> or just anyone
<aftertaf> zxsykco:  cant you put the intel module in blacklist?
<zxsykco> blacklist?
<thoreauputic> topyli: IT is sometimes used for ridiculously simple things that only require a pencil and paper :)
<omnid> The sources list, I should just uncomment all of them then have it read the file?
<dirkson> *thinks for a moment* Is NFS any better/faster/whatever than Samba?
<aftertaf> yeah, it tells hotplug to not load a certain module
<viviersf> does any1 know michael machs nick ?
<DShepherd> ~/Programs/LimeWire/LimeWire/runlimewire.sh... or whateva that should be
<jmspeex> How can I disable gamserver (apt-get remove won't let me)?
<boogie> once i download a game, what application should i use to play it?
<zxsykco> Hmmmn, that would work perfectly, I'd gather.
<Glossary> DShepherd, aight thanks man ;) !!
<windex> i know this is probably a dumb question, but where do I find the folder to place audio and video codecs for Totem?
<zxsykco> man hotplug?
<jmspeex> It seems to have the same plague as fam as far as I'm concerned: way too much CPU overhead.
<aftertaf> zxsykco:  hehe i decline all responsibility for consequences  ;)
<thoreauputic> dirkson: If you use linux only on your LAN, i think NFS is faster and easier
<DShepherd> Glossary: worked?
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<topyli> thoreauputic: yeah, or a simple web form on a database
<Glossary> DShepherd, it should.. just a sec
<thoreauputic> dirkson: but NFS is not very secure
<Glossary> um
<Glossary> Details: Failed to execute child process "~/Programs/LimeWire/LimeWire/runLime.sh" (No such file or directory)
<Glossary> :p
<Victorjiang> what does 'wb someone'mean?
<zxsykco> Well, I can go into CLI with the ati I can't start the xserver.
<intelikey> welcome back
<Glossary> Victorjiang,  welcome back
<DShepherd> Glossary: mine worked
<Victorjiang> :)
<zxsykco> If I had an xorgconfig that would do, as I could specify which driver for the xserver to use.
<Glossary> the exact command is ./runLime.sh
<zxsykco> Or if I knew the proper crap to change I could edit xorg.conf manually, but I don't know the names.
<dirkson> thoreauputic: Ahhh, ok...... Well, I'm on a laptop, and I may be connecting on demand to other people's M$ os computers, so I should probably leave Samba enabled... And if I do that, it'd probably be just as easy not to worry about NFS and just run everything through Samba, no?
<intelikey> np = ?
<intelikey> no problem
<Glossary> DShepherd,  the exact command is ./runLime.sh
<omnid> I saved the sources list with the comments removed but I do not know how to execute it
<Glossary> DShepherd,  that's what i put in the directory of the program
<thoreauputic> dirkson: yes, that sounds logical :)
<polpak> omnid, sudo apt-get update
<omnid> doh
<omnid> Thanks
<DShepherd> Glossary: yeah....I know open smeg again
<slew> aftertaf ok, glx was already installed. startx as user has problems: Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o": No symbols found
<topyli> Glossary: perhaps you need to make a little script that cd's to the directory and runs ./runlime from there. the runlime script might be stupid and assume you are in that dir
<Glossary> DShepherd,  done
<dirkson> thoraeputic: Fair enough : ) Thanks a lot!
<zxsykco> Does anyone remember the old xf86config and Xorgconfig? Does ubuntu have any equivalent?
<zxsykco> Something that walks you through generating an xorg.conf file?
<pavelich> can you run linux on a mac
<DShepherd> Glossary: right click limewire unda internet
<zxsykco> Yes.
<intelikey> xorg[tab] 
<intelikey> zxsykco: ^
<Glossary> DShepherd,  aight and properties
<topyli> zxsykco: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Glossary> topyli, ill try DShepherd 's idea first man :)
<aftertaf> zxsykco:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt do that?
<DShepherd> Glossary: and click browse and locate runlime.sh
<zxsykco> Get the powerpc version, pavelich
<zxsykco> Not sure, havent' tried.
<kookanurranz67> I am looking for the sufix' for ubuntu linux, does anyone know of a URL that can help me?
<pavelich> that was a dumb question sorry i have an ubuntu mac cd right next to me
<aftertaf> slew:  ok, but sdoes x start as normal user?
<rob_p> zxsykco:  What are you trying to do?
<slew> aftertaf plus Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved! [that one is twice
<polpak> kookanurranz67, suffix?
<pavelich> lol
<Glossary> DShepherd,  worked ;)
<slew> aftertaf it starts and then quits right away
<zxsykco> rob_p, I am trying to get my ati radeon working with xorg.
<DShepherd> Glossary: click ok...and you should be in busines!!!
<aftertaf> slew:  run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-*xorg and say no to DRI
<J_Element> can any one tell me how to use alsa to get my sound card installed
<DShepherd> ahh great!!
<DShepherd> Glossary: now...go and rule the world!!
<aftertaf> slew:  run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and say no to DRI
<zxsykco> And I have an onboard i810 that gets in the way of the autmagic conf generatin.
<rob_p> zxsykco:  I thought you mentioned an i810 chipset.
<polpak> zxsykco, did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slew> k..
<rob_p> zxsykco:  Oh, I see!
<zxsykco> No not yet.
<aftertaf> zxsykco:  dpkg-reconfigure doesnt ask you which driver you want?
<zxsykco> Should it?
<polpak> aftertaf, he hasn't tried it
<zxsykco> I havemn't tried it yet.
<topyli> zxsykco: sure it does
<aftertaf> it should
<zxsykco> Hmmn.
* aftertaf falls over from nicotine withdrawal symptoms
<zxsykco> I shall be back crying like a baby or thanking you all for your assistance.
<zxsykco> brb ^_^
<aftertaf> me2
<intelikey> yeah on board...........
<rob_p> zxsykco:  I've got the i810 in my laptop and had to do a few things to get the proper resolution, etc.  Just thought that if you were trying to get yours working with your i810, I might be able to offer some assistance.
<slew> how much is 128meg in kilobytes?
* slew says its too late for math
<polpak> slew, 128*1024
<kookanurranz67> 1024 kb per meg
<intelikey> echo $((128 * 1024))
<kubuntu_guy> slew 10247 k = I meg
<El_Che> 128*1024
<aftertaf> looool intelikey
<Madpilot> 131072
<El_Che> 131072
<slew> hehe thanks
<Seveas> !128*1024
<ubotu> 131072
<kookanurranz67> sounds right
<El_Che> slew: exec 128 * 1024
<Warter> are there any usenet clients for ubuntu?
<intelikey> aftertaf:  ?
<aftertaf> echo . . . .
<Seveas> Warter, pan (gui) slrn (command-line) evolution
<intelikey> yeah
<aftertaf> 1000* ways to calculate math in cli :)
<intelikey> you know what that does don't you ?
<dirkson> *pokes at his other computer* Removing keyboard errors at launch is pretty well controlled by the bios, correct? No way to fool it with any other software?
<slew> aftertaf use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Seveas> dirkson, correct
<aftertaf> slew no
<slew> k
<ookami> is mythTV working in ubuntu? i cant get it to run, and im totally new to this...
<intelikey> yes but that does not assume that anything besides bash it there.
* aftertaf gasps for pppolluted oxygen
<Warter> how do you get your bios to see a firewire drive?
<kookanurranz67> hey, i thing ubuntu is millions of times better then ms windows:)
<Warter> so you can set it to primary boot
<Seveas> _eins, _zwei _drei
<aftertaf> kookanurranz67:  hehe :)
<DShepherd> slew: 128 Mb in kb <-- works great in google.....google is your fren
<aftertaf> Warter:  tyour bios needs to support external boot devices
<crashprone> I have my mom on Ubuntu.. Muah!
<Warter> nothing you can do about it?>
<crashprone> I think I'm switching to it soon.
<qoo> is there anyway to edit a dual loader in ubuntu?
<dirkson> Saveas: Ahh, that's too bad..... Any sort of simple loop-back device I could plug into the keyboard slot instead? Preferably one homemade from paperclips? :D
<Seveas> crashprone, the sooner the better :)
<Seveas> dirkson, any modern bios can ignore keyboard errors...
<aftertaf> qoo:  yep... /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file
<kookanurranz67> i have a few people here in NZ interested
<DShepherd> crashprone: there's enough ubuntu for everyone
<kookanurranz67> so i sent a few CD's out
<dirkson> Seveas: So we both agree I have a problem on my hands ;)
<slew> DShepherd i dont have an xserver working yet nor do i have a text based browser installed.
<Seveas> dirkson, hm?
<dirkson> Seveas: Not modern. Propriatary and not modern. But, hey, it was free!
<qoo> thanks af
<Warter> does anyone know anything about os x 86?
<qoo> aftertaf
<qoo> *
<Seveas> dirkson, old proprietary ones should be able to ignore keyboard too...
<intelikey>  /exec -o echo "128 x 1024 = $((128 * 1024)) "      <--- if i had typed that aftertaf then i would have expected you to laugh :)
<ni1s> Quesetion: Has anyone here had the problem with mozilla flash-plugin sound lagging behind?
<DShepherd> slew: what browser lynx?
<Seveas> Warter, that's kinda off topic in here
<ni1s> people still using lynx?
<dirkson> Seveas: Really? It doesn't give any options in the bios, and I think it freezes when I try..... Well, hey, I'm not on it. I'll try really quick and see what happens
<Seveas> ni1s, yes, flash is proprietary crap we cannot fix...
<slew> aftertaf say no to "Write default DRI section to configuration file?"
<crashprone> nils: I think I have, but that was when I was using an other Linux distro.  More recent distros I tried didn't do that that I know of.
<DShepherd> ni1s: used it about 10 mins ago
<aftertaf> sledge__:  yeaah, say no
<Glossary> my Ubuntu Just CRASHED!
<crashprone> Awhh.
<Seveas> dirkson, usually the option is 'halt on' and you ken select 'all errors' 'all but keyboard' 'all but keyboard and disks' etc...
* slew should kick sledge__ in the knees
<aftertaf> Glossary:  dont put the 240 volts in the usb port then!!! ;)
<dirkson> Seveas: Macromedia has me particularly upset. They're lagging behind AMAZINGLY in their devving. I mean, come on, 64 bit computers are OUT now.
<Glossary> aftertaf,  :P
<aftertaf> lol slew
<kookanurranz67> can i ask a question and get someone to answer me?  interesting question
<aftertaf> sorry sledge__ :] 
<ni1s> well yeah, lynx is great, i've used it alot back in my days(read: days(!), but why not use links or w3m..?
<Glossary> hum is there DivX for linux?
<aftertaf> kookanurranz67:  to answer it, yes! :)
<intelikey> lol
<ookami> after doing: sudo apt-get update i get the following errors all over the terminal: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4614
<DShepherd> kookanurranz67: maybe..
<crashprone> Glossary: I believe so..
<kookanurranz67> lol
<Seveas> !tell Glossary about w32codecs
<omnid> The updates are applying
<ni1s> So there's no way to was Madness Combat with the sound in sync?
<vlassic> should i be warned about dual booting my iBook with os x and ubuntu?
<kookanurranz67> i installed Ubuntu, and installed KDE, i mainly use gnome but sometimes use KDE is that classed as a dual OS or not?  Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<aftertaf> omnid:  hehe ;) welcome to supercow apt :)
<aftertaf> kookanurranz67:  no.
<dirkson> Seveas: No such luck. It mostly just gives me options for which order I want things to boot in.
<omnid> Would they upgrade me to breezy as well?
<DShepherd> kookanurranz67: no
<crashprone> Glossary: I think you can get either DivX or some XviD open source alternate, both are available for Linux.
<ookami> why is it that after doing a "sudo apt-get update" i get the following errors all over the terminal: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4614
<omnid> I didn't notice it in the install list
<aftertaf> kookanurranz67:  ou can have 10 window managers if you want, and 10 kernel versions too.
<kookanurranz67> ok thank you
<ni1s> ookami what are you trying to get at?
<Seveas> ookami, remove the non-working source from your sources.list...
<kookanurranz67> i was curious cause if i log into KDE it says i am in Kubuntu and vice versa
<DShepherd> kookanurranz67: your welcome
<ni1s> apt doesnt break on error so whats to problem?
<qoo> aftertaf, im really new to linux, and ubuntu is my first linux based os, how would i go about editing the menu.lst to get my dual loader to work again?
<kookanurranz67> i was a lil bit confused
<Warter> does anyone know if i have to compile the .bin files on my win driver disk before i install with ndiswrapper as opposed to just the .inf file
<Seveas> ookami, antesis.freecontrib.org is an unsupported source, better not use it...
<Warter> ??
<dirkson> Seveas: *blinks* However, it really doesn't seem to notice that I've taken out its keyboard :D
<DShepherd> kookanurranz67: kde and gnome or just desktop managers....still GNU/Linux underneath :)
<aftertaf> qoo:  are you in gnome,  if so, open a terminal and type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> if you log into kde you are in kubuntu
<ookami> Seveas, ok. will remove. (will this cause problems with software already installed if i want to remove it later? )
<Seveas> Warter, you need an .inf and a .sys file
<Seveas> ookami, no, removing is always possible
<Warter> for a wireless card?
<agtnz> smbclient
<kookanurranz67> if i log into gnome i am in ubuntu
<aftertaf> !tell qoo about grub
<vlassic> no insight for setting up dual boot on an iBook?
<Seveas> Warter, yes
<cafuego> Seveas: The .bin might be firmware (depending on card)
<Seveas> cafuego, I don't think ndiswrapper can handle that?
<DShepherd> kookanurranz67: to be more specific ....ubuntu running...in Kubuntu you just kde and in ubuntu you have gnome....
<DShepherd> just have kde*
<intelikey> kookanurranz67: yes
<slew> ok, after doing the config i tried startx and got: (EE) Failed to initilize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)  plu the other message about No symbols found.
<omnid> huh I guess it's breezy badger now technically
<Warter> i heard something about a compiler for multi .bins
<cafuego> Seveas: Possibly, dunno :-)
<aftertaf> brb cigarette
<omnid> how can I check what version number I am?
<locomorto> omnid: of ubuntu?
<Warter> no kernel
<ilba7r> I am installing ubuntu on my notebook now. Is there a way to get the pakcage list that I have on my desktop and install it to the notebook. Frankly I can not remember some of the package names that I installed but use frequently?
<thoreauputic> vlassic: I used the OS-X disc to divide the hard drive in two, then installed OS-X, and installed Ubuntu on the free space ( no problems)
<omnid> Yeah
<glick> omnid, uname -ae
<glick> uname -a
<DShepherd> omnid: cat /etc/issue
<Glossary> what do you guys suggest other than Totem
<Glossary> ?
<locomorto> omnid: system -> home -> about
<polpak> Glossary, what's wrong w/ totem?
<slew> aftertaf ok, after doing the config i tried startx and got: (EE) Failed to initilize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)  plu the other message about No symbols found.
<aftertaf> Glossary:  beep-media player
<thoreauputic> Glossary: try totem-xine
<slew> Glossary try vlc
<vlassic> thoreau: so it has to be purely free space then?
<locomorto> If its 2.12.x then breezy
<topyli> Glossary: nothing! is suggest totem :)
<locomorto> If its 2.10.x hoary
<aftertaf> slew:  check your xorg.conf, make sure the driver is nvidia in smallcase
<Warter> thoreauputic: how do you feel about me using my 3rd gen 40gb ipod over fire wire to boot my HP desktop to 10.4.3??
<locomorto> If its 2.10.x warty
<intelikey> ilda7r    dpkg -la
<cafuego> vlassic: I believe nalioth has successfully resized an HFS+ partition with 'parted' as well.
<locomorto> If its 2.8.x warty **
<thoreauputic> vlassic: well yes - you are setting up a linux filesystem on the free space
<simbad> Hello. I googled for this problem, but suggested solutions doesnt help. xEmacs21 looks very ugly using breezy (It looked fine with hoary). Fonts are too big, also if xemacs emphasize words, the words are too fat. Any ideas?
<ookami> Is there a input method editor for Japanese?
<ilba7r> thanks intelikey
<omnid> You mean like an IME?
<vlassic> thanx
<cafuego> ookami: Yes.
<omnid> I'm wondering this as well.
<intelikey> ilda7r  something like    dpkg -la > install.list
<omnid> Also it says I am still using 5.0.4
<ookami> yeah, i remember in windows where i could type romanji, and it woulc convert to kana.
<thoreauputic> Warter: I'm toatall indifferent ;-)
<glick> damn i tink im getting a head cold
<Glossary> I dunno i just wanna try something else
<cafuego> ookami: I saw someone use a chinese one on the weekend, I'm sure there would be a japanese one too.
<khermans> I can't lload PHP pages in Apache -- Firefox keeps popping up phtml files -- so i dont think the PHP directives are being seen by Apache2
<Glossary> maybe there's better :)
<glick> cause of all these scumbags with colds
<omnid> I mean 5.04 Hoary
<MasterPUA> hello ubunto people
<cafuego> khermans: add the .phtml extension to the .php handler.
<glick> you know that in japan if someone gets a cold they wear medical masks over their mouths?
<intelikey> and on the other machine       apt-get install `cat install.list`        ilda7r
<ookami> Hi MasterPua
<ilba7r> intelikey than i have to read the list to install it right
<khermans> i dont see php in the /etc/apache2/mods-available
<Glossary> sup MasterPUA
<glick> now thats curtisy
<glick> thats a civilized nation
<ilba7r> ah ok thanx intelikey
<MasterPUA> hello ookami and Glossary, are u both ubuntu fans
<khermans> cafuego, no the file ends in .php
<khermans> still not working
<cafuego> khermans: odd. Check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf
<khermans> cafuego, yeah its not there
<Warter> tell me about ndiswrapper
<viviersf> lol something funny
<Glossary> MasterPUA,  i guess the whole network here is an Ubuntu fan
<agtnz> Whats a package with a samba share browser?
<Warter> !tell me about ndiswrapper
<DShepherd> Glossary: MasterPUA yup!
<ookami> MasterPua, sure. I keep learning mroe and more as i go... (still very new at this)
<cafuego> khermans: Then libapache2-mod-php4 is probably not installed or properly configured..
<viviersf> tell the dude next to me to apt-get install drupal
<Glossary> topyli, Totem cant play dvd :(
<viviersf> then he picked up the phone to do it
<Glossary> DShepherd, can you help too? :/
<topyli> athcool takes 10 C off my processor temperature. i can't believe it's not in main
<omnid> Hey ah despite just updating it's telling me I am still using Hoary Hedgehog
<DShepherd> Glossary: what do you mean it cant play dvds?
<khermans> cafuego, yeah its not, weird!
<Glossary> DShepherd,  dvd movies?
<DShepherd> Glossary: tried putting in the dvd first :)?
<topyli> Glossary: sure it can. if you don't have the dvd-cracking libs, nothing will play dvds
<MasterPUA> so... does linux have a GUI these days?
<Glossary> DShepherd,  um yea? :P
<khermans> cafuego, i had no packages required for webcalendar -- then installed webcalendar -- but i wouldnt think this should have been a dependency
<intelikey> ilba7r you may need to make sure that the file names are all you input     maybe a filter on the first command        dpkg -la  | grep ii | cut -d' '  -f 3 > install.list          you can play with the filters untill you get the desired results.
<rowanjl> Hey guys, just got my copy of 5.10 in the mail, and I've just installed it
<topyli> MasterPUA: no it doesn't. X runs on it fine though
<Glossary> topyli, whats the dvd-cracking libs? and how can i know if i have em
<cafuego> khermans: isn't webcalendar a cgi?
<khermans> cafuego, i mean the php4 module is necessary
<rowanjl> but for some reason it would refuse to install either LILO or GRUB, any ideas?
<cafuego> khermans: Weird, mebbe file a bug.
<khermans> cafuego, no it uses php
<rowanjl> I'm on the Live CD atm
<topyli> Glossary: i don't have a dvd drive but read the restricted formats page on the wiki
<MasterPUA> rowanjl, try using FOX
<J_Element> ubotu, alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<topyli> !tell Glossary about restricted
<rowanjl> MasterPUA, FOX?
<intelikey> ilba7r: also dpkg may have a switch for only file names    'man dpkg'
<holycow> hey guys ... if you have a linux workstation in say an office setting, how do you prevent users from resetting the root pass to null in the shadow file?
<ilba7r> will do that intelikey thanx for the trick
<dirkson> grace_: Wb grace
<intelikey> np
<khermans> cafuego, oh i think apache-common was needed to -- but i purged that, it could be the problem
<shaji> i want 5.10 addon cd
<khermans> cafuego, thanks for the help :-)
<MasterPUA> msg me rowanjl
<holycow> it seems to me that unless you lock down the bios to prevent booting into a live cd, nothing can be done?
<Seveas> shaji, then create one
<intelikey> holycow: make it stick it's tongue out.
<ni1s> dosent ubutu have the boot.img, root.img, and net-drivers.img?
<ni1s> Floppy images that is
<Seveas> ni1s, no
<Glossary> topyli, aight downloadin
<intelikey> use the cup holder for what it's made for, set your coffie on it.
<Seveas> Ubuntu only has an install CD and DVD
<rowanjl> MasterPUA, did my message come through?
<ni1s> Seveas, why?
<dirkson> *reaches over and feels his heatsink* Hmm........ Warmer than I'd really like it.
<ompaul> holycow, you can lock grub with a password - you can lock the bios you can encrypt the filesystem at the end of the day the question is how high do you need to raise the bar?
<grace_> i wonder what happened there
<agtnz> ls
<grace_> lost the ethernet connection
<Seveas> because installing from floppies is obsolete
<grace_> my opther boxes worked fine though
<slew> aftertaf in xorg reconfig it wants to know where my card is, its an agp but it wont let me put in AGP 1:0:0, do i need to worry about this?
<Seveas> you can use a network instll or a cd/dvd
<dirkson> Ompaul: Put the computer in a safe.
<Glossary> It sais that software is not authenticated do i continue anyway?
<grace_> i had to dis able an dreanable the network in this edubuntu
<holycow> ompaul, well, at minimum not having it so simple as a text editor to reset the pass would be nice
<holycow> although a windows hive file reset is trivial it still can't be done without hex editing for example
<shaji> i cant work gcc mm players whats the problem
<MasterPUA> rowanjl I can't send you private messages
<intelikey> don't forget pulling the harddrive.....
<topyli> Glossary: yes
<MasterPUA> can we establish a DCC connection?
<shaji> any body help me
<MasterPUA> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems,
<DShepherd> ok guys....its after 4 in the moring in Jamaica....this ubuntu fan needs to get some sleep
<ompaul> holycow, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want my thoughts
<Glossary> topyli,  well if some1 takes over my system imma kick your ass :D
<ni1s> shaji what the problem?
<topyli> Glossary: the software may be illegal in your country anyway :(
<shaji> hai nils
<Glossary> trust me
<rowanjl> MasterPUA, #rowanjl
<holycow> will do one sec
<MasterPUA> ty rowanjl
<Glossary> nothing is illegal in my country topyli  :D
<shaji> i am install 5.10 ver
<topyli> Glossary: someone may well crack your box but it's not going to be the dvd libs :)
<Glossary> topyli,  do i need to reboot?
<intelikey> shaji: mplayer is in repos
<shaji> then i can working gcc mmplyaer
<topyli> Glossary: you almost never need to reboot
<DShepherd> so... remember Ubuntu=brown sugar, who said too much sugar wasnt good!! peace!! i am out
<shaji> yes
<Glossary> topyli,  yea about cracking my box.. is there any kind of protection
<Glossary> ?
<thoreauputic> !tell shaji about restricted
<ni1s> shaji: you want to compile mplayer youself?
<shaji> i have 5.4 and addon cd
<khermans> Even after installing libapache-mod-php4, Apache2 is not accepting the PHP directive -- i notice that it is not listed in mods-enabled
<DjOfWeedPc3> hi @ all i search a german channel plz query me or invite
<Glossary> Anti Virus or smth i dunno
<shaji> that is working fine
<zxsykco> OI! What does 0000:02:0a.0 translate into?
<ompaul> !tell DjOfWeedPc3 about de
<dirkson> Error message: IP Masquerade has not been enabled in the kernel.   ....... I, uh....... I'm not 100% sure where to go looking for that. Would it be somewhere in the kernel menuconfig?
<shaji> i replace 5.4 to 5.10
<J_Element> ubotu,  samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<zxsykco> I am lazy with the hex conversions..
<shaji> my addon is old
<ompaul> Glossary, that is not an issue on Linux
<topyli> Glossary: yes. keep your box up to date with security updates. no antivirus or firewall necessary
<Glossary> so what if i download a virus
<Glossary> aight
<ni1s> shaji: Run Synaptic
<Glossary> Its up-to-date ;)
<topyli> Glossary: linux-'s virus suppport sucks. it won't work on linux :)
<thoreauputic> shaji: read the URLs ubotu sent you in pm
<ompaul> topyli, well put
<Glossary> aight aight :D
<zxsykco> Does anyone know?
<ni1s> "linux-'s virus suppport" haha
<crashprone> That was a good one.
<Glossary> how come there's no Google earth for linux?!
<ni1s> is there a kernel patch for that one?
<ompaul> Glossary, ask in #google
<Seveas> Glossary, because google has not released a linux version,, duh...
<DShepherd> Glossary: cause it runs on linux!! :)
<shaji> thoreauputic i can download addon cd any website
<iluciv> can anyone tell me where cvs files are supposed to go
<omnid> okay I found the IME thingey but it doesnt work how I want it at all
<crashprone> It sucks, yes.  I hear there's an open source Google Earth equivalent.. called, uh... "World Wind" by NASA and open source-ites. ... but it's not for Linux either!
<Tomcat_> Glossary: Have you tried with wine?
<selinium> Morning all! :)
<dirkson> Say all... I'm getting this error message: IP Masquerade has not been enabled in the kernel.   ....... I, uh....... I'm not 100% sure where to go looking for that. Would it be somewhere in the kernel menuconfig?
<ni1s> Yes, but dose it run on a beawolf
<khermans> I am having trouble getting Apache2 to see the PHP directives -- i am running on Ubuntu but dont see the php modules in mods-available or mods-enabled
<iluciv> /usr/src/linux???
<Tomcat_> Glossary: Pre-0.9 wine wouldn't run it, but it might work now.
<Madpilot> topyli: nice way to describe viruses & Linux ;)
<shaji> ni1s i want addon cd
<thoreauputic> shaji: for heaven's sake - read what I told you and follow the directions
<topyli> Glossary: if you have a mail server for windows clients, you may want antivirus on the server. a firewall is handy on some special occasions too. but on a normal desktop system, forget them
<Glossary> Tomcat_,  ok,  but what's wine :/ im new here
<ni1s> shaji: the 5.10 cd?
<omnid> As you can see I can type japanese but it does not type how I want it to. I will type "nihongo" as an example and I get this: 
<zxsykco> Please tell me what the hex values 0000:02:0a.0 translates into decimal!
<Tomcat_> Glossary: www.winehq.com (there are Ubuntu packets)... it's a program to run Windows apps on Linux.
<raphink> Glossary: Google has never contributed to open source and is not gonna begin now it seems... They use opensource for sure though ...
<Tomcat_> Glossary: If you are new it might be tricky to run it though.
<Glossary> oh like a windows emulator or smth
<Glossary> ?
<dirkson> Omnid: That is not nihongo.
<khermans> zxsykco, do it in yer head
<omnid> which is not the word I intended at all. In fact that's in katakana.
<crashprone> Yup.
<Tomcat_> Glossary: Yes, but Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<zxsykco> I don't know how.
<thoreauputic> omnid: I see japanese looking characters here
<topyli> Madpilot: yeah, i wrote that on usenet a long time ago and it was a success. these days i always say that :)
<khermans> 02 == 32
<DShepherd> raphink: what about summer of code?
<crashprone> *snrk*
<Madpilot> raphink: they have contributed to open source, actually - look up the Google Summer of Code
<khermans> oa == 10
<omnid> dirkson: I am aware that is my point
<thoreauputic> omnid: but then I don't read Japanese :)
<zxsykco> khermans, I don't know how.
<khermans> just change to 16-base
<shaji> ni1s thai i have i want gcc playes and other softwares are in one cd
<Glossary> well i was guessing that (win-e) windows emulator :/
<Tomcat_> Glossary: Fact is: Wine <0.9 wouldn't run the latest Google Picasa and Google Earth... the 0.9 version runs the latest Picasa... so it might also run Google Earth.
<DShepherd> raphink: read --- > http://code.google.com/summerofcode.html
<dirkson> Omnid: I know that ya' know : ) But that word is so Not-Nihongo that I felt I had to remark upon it.
<darkness_> Hey, i don't really need JVM on my computer, i mean. The only thing i use it for is chatting and games. I have had enough with games and chatting, well as soon as i find some nice IRC's i'll be fine. Right?
<Glossary> Tomcat_,  its okay i dont want it anyway.. i dont want anything related to Windows on my system
<Tomcat_> Glossary: Well, Wine is more of a Linux-compiled version of the Windows libraries.
<omnid> dirkson: Then do you know how to make it work? I type in even just "n" and get "ni". The hell?
<zxsykco> So what does it translate into?
<khermans> zxsykco, if I gave you the number 987, you could say that this is equal to 7 * 1 + 8 * 10 + 9 * 16
<james_> hello me
<crashprone> hello you
<khermans> zxsykco, if I gave you the number 987, you could say that this is equal to 7 * 1 + 8 * 10 + 9 * 100
<seb__> hello everybody (im a french user)
<zxsykco> And?
<ni1s> shaji: Why dont you download the software you need with Synaptic?
<khermans> do the same with hex
<onkarshinde> Is anyone using eclipse in breezy?
<rowanjl> So, can anyone help me get LILO or Grub installed?
<selinium> jandusion, Are you about?
<dirkson> Omnid: No clue how to make it work, unfortunately. I don't know enough Japanese to have tried to put it on my system
<rowanjl> I'd love to boot my computer :P
<seb__> i ve a problem with my install cdrom
<Marlun> I've got hd1 (with windows allready installed), now I'm going to install ubuntu on hd2, when I come to the partitioner in the ubuntu installation theres a boot loader mark (a lightning) next to the windows partition and next to the partition where ubuntu will be installed. Should I keep both of them or should I remove one of the boot loader markers?
<zxsykco> I need to know what 0000:02:0a.0 means in decimal.
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Do you have live CD?
<omnid> dirkson: I think it is trying to emulate the japanese keyboard. I have no clue where the keys are in one.
<khermans> zxsykco, in hexy if you wanted to convert 02 to decimal, you do 2 * 16 + 0 * 16^2
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, using it right now :)
<zxsykco> So if I wanted to convert hex into dec what would I do?
<onkarshinde> seb__: What problem?
<martinjh99> Anyone expert in making GDM/KDM Themes???
<khermans> zxsykco, dude, just use the damn calculator alrady
<zxsykco> And how does that acount for the a?
<ni1s> Marlun: Dont touch those, GRUB will take care of that
<zxsykco> I do not understand.
<seb__> i cant install ubuntu because my cd is "brocken", can i do an install by network with this cd
<dirkson> omnid: This is probably the case.... You might be able to find a Japanese/english matching on google. People have undoubtably had this error before.
<Warter> "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10 (enter your version of linux headers or usr the synaptic package manager)" how would i look up this info for ubuntu?
<khermans> zxsykco, Apllications -> Accessories > Calc
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Then 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda' command should be fine.
<zxsykco> A calculator doesn't help.
<ni1s> martinjh99: Wrong place to ask isnt it?
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, thanks
<omnid> dirkson: 'matching'?
<zxsykco> I don't know what to calculate.
<zxsykco> Or I would've already.
<darkness_> Hey, does anyone know some general "teenchat" IRC... Rooms?
<martinjh99> Is it??  No ones awake at #kubuntu... ;)  Thought I'd ask here as they are sorta compatible...
<dirkson> omnid: I.E. Someone writing down "n=ni", "Shift+N=no", "Shift+control+N=nu", etc. etc.
<onkarshinde> seb__: I suppose not possible in ubuntu yet. Why don't you try writting another CD? Also find md5sum of iso and CD to make sure they are not corrupted
<dirkson> omnid: Not exactly a pretty fix, but it might work, you know?
<zxsykco> How do I calculate 0000:02:0a.0 to deciaml? It's looks like a funny number to me!
<onkarshinde> Is anyone using eclipse in breezy?
<topyli> darkness_: try web chats. don't teens prefer those instead of irc?
<rob1> topyli, try dalnet
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<ni1s> of EFNET
<rowanjl> Installing on /dev/hdb
<omnid> dirkson: Well I'd like it more to work similar to window's IME in which you would type "ni" and get... "ni". It would either not show the "n" until the character was complete or just show and english "n".
<darkness_> Topyli: Probly, but i don't want java.
<zxsykco> binary I understand, hexidecimal......
<topyli> or #mandrake :)
<slew> aftertaf still broken with the same errors, xorg.conf has driver as "nv"
<onkarshinde> Help with eclipse on breezy please.
<omnid> dirkson: I guess I'll go google for some Linux IMEs
<seb__> thanks, im disapointed by burning another cd, but i ve not the choice !
<ni1s> dose anyone know a Torrent client like Azureus but not writen in the horrible slow java?
<dirkson> omnid: Ahh, you see, that would be cool. Something like that probably wouldn't be in ubuntu proper, but is probably out there. Remember to search sourceforge directly, too.
<ni1s> onkarshinde: never tried it
<dirkson> O.o
<zxsykco> Does anyone know what 0000:02:0a.0 is in deciaml?
<seb__> thank for your help im going to burn  another one !
<dirkson> THAT'S an interesting name.
<onkarshinde> ni1s: I heard bittornedo is good, never tried though.
<linuxgeek2> I folks
<linuxgeek2> I am having problems with xine
<linuxgeek2> Xine is not playing the videos properly
<Warter> i cant read a FAT 32 drive correct?
<dirkson> omnid: Sorry I'm not more help :-/
<linuxgeek2> I mean wmv format and all
<omnid> dirkson: Will do. I think something like this should be automatically included with Ubuntu however. If Windows, why not Ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> linuxgeek2: What type of videos?
<onkarshinde> Warter: Read/Write
<linuxgeek2> windows media format
<onkarshinde> !tell linuxgeek2 about w32codecs
<Warter> onkarshinde: so i can?
<linuxgeek2> And also VCD'S the hue and saturation in xine is different
<crashprone> Oh, uh... do that little "tell" thing to me, too.  same topic.  0_o
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, any thoughts?
<dirkson> omnid: True. But ubuntu is smaller, so there are fewer people that have actually needed this sort of thing for ubuntu.
<onkarshinde> Warter: It depends whether you have mounted them in your Ubuntu?
<crashprone> !tell crashprone about w32codecs
<raphink> ni1s: bittorrent, bittornado, qtorrent, ktorrent, etc.
<polpak> Warter, You can, you just have to mount the partition
<darkness_> Bye bye all, thanks for your helo
<zxsykco> I do not know how to convert hexidecimal to decimal, I need to know what 0000:02:0a.0 is in decimal, would someone mind helping me understand?
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Can you tell me on which HD have you installed Ubuntu?
<dirkson> omnid: For example, my modem card- Took me forever to get it working. It worked in the end, but it wasn't built into ubuntu because no one has likely every tried it in ubuntu before.
<Warter> i have 1 40gb fat 32 1 160 ntfs and 1 40 gb thats my boot
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, on /dev/hdb
<zxsykco> This is why I hate linux.
<slew> cause you cant get the drivers to do right?
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: So is that command giving you any trouble?
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<Warter> will the first fat 32 thats an ipod mount?
<omnid> dirkson: Would you submitting the device into the database help that though? With my idea I would have to post it on the forum or something.
<dirkson> Say all... I'm getting this error message: IP Masquerade has not been enabled in the kernel.   ....... I, uh....... I'm not 100% sure where to go looking for that. Would it be somewhere in the kernel menuconfig?
<kestas> zxsykco, wheres that from?
<zxsykco> Where is what from?
<kestas> the numbe
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, that is to install the boot loader onto /dev/hdb (sudo grub-install /dev/hdb)
<ni1s> Ohh, how I love Synaptic
<polpak> zxsykco, I don't understand your question.. 0000:02:0a.0 is not a hex number AFAIK.. hex numbers look like 0x13deadbeef981
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Yes right
<zxsykco> It is a bus Id location for my ati graphics card.
<dirkson> omnid: Well, it might. I've only had ubuntu up for a little under a week, though, so I'm still learning how to report stuff.
<onkarshinde> Warter: Please rephrase your question.
<kestas> well 02 is decimal 2, 0a is decimal 10
<zxsykco> The dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg asks for the location of the graphics card.
<zxsykco> lspci -v says it is located at 0000:02:0a.0
<slew> zxsykco i just put pci:1:0:0
<onkarshinde> zxsykco: what is output of lspci? It will be normnally 1:0:0
<slew> zxsykco were having same problems?
<zxsykco> slew, we do not have our devices located at the same place, thank you though!
<omnid> dirkson: If you haven't already check it out: Applications > System Tools > Ubuntu Driver Database
<onkarshinde> zxsykco: Do you have more than one cards? Or an AGP?
<dorto> how to add 'realplayer' tab to streamtuner? i installed streamtuner first and then realplayer
<zxsykco> I have more than one card yse.
<zxsykco> And that is what lspci says.
<dirkson> ownid: *nods* I put my information into that thing, yah.
<thoreauputic> dorto: there's no "realplayer" tab in streamtuner as such
<dirkson> ownid: Pretty cool idea : )
<zxsykco> All the devices have the same scheme.
<dorto> last time there was a separate tab for real player in streamtuner
<dorto> real media
<onkarshinde> zxsykco: Can you paste output of lspci in pastebin?
<thoreauputic> dorto: oh - never seen that
<linuxgeek2> what can I do about the hue and sturation problem in xine while playing vcd's
<linuxgeek2> ?
<zxsykco> Sure, would you mind joining flood instead?
<senectus> can someone spare me a couple of min's I need a web page tested from the outside world and a VNC test as well...
<dorto> thoreauputic: is there a way to make streamtuner search for realmedia stream?
<onkarshinde> linuxgeek2: how did you install xine?
<dorto> *streams
<thoreauputic> dorto: I have the breezy version - it has a number of tabs but not specifically realplayer
<onkarshinde> senectus: I can
<linuxgeek2> onkarshinde, using apt
<dirkson> *grins* I love Linux :D
<onkarshinde> linuxgeek2: And did you install totem-xine or gxine or xine-ui?
<thoreauputic> dorto: in short, I don't know
<dorto> k
<linuxgeek2> yes gxine works perfectly but I can't see the movies in full screen
<crashprone> senectus: Mmmkaay, uh, tell me the page?
<linuxgeek2> I want to use xine-ui. But when I use this hue saturation problems
<senectus> \msg onkarshinde
<thoreauputic> linuxgeek2: did you try hitting "f" ?
<onkarshinde> linuxgeek2: This is ridiculous. I have used gxine as well as totem-xine
<onkarshinde> senectus: you used wrong \
<linuxgeek2> f?
<senectus> yupp
<senectus> :-P
<dorto> can i download equalizer presets for xmms from somewhere?
<thoreauputic> linuxgeek2: hitting the f key gives full screen here
<dorto> do i have to manually set all equalizers?
<zxsykco> onkarshinda, here is the link http://pastebin.com/431414 thank you for your assistance! ^_^
<senectus> gahhhh bloody need to "login"
<linuxgeek2> ok
<linuxgeek2> I am getting this error when trying to fetch w32codecs
<linuxgeek2> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<linuxgeek2> ashish@ashish:~$
<onkarshinde> dorto: If you have windows and have winamp installed then you can export import equilizer presets
<thoreauputic> !tell linuxgeek2 about codecs
<dorto> that's how i used to do :(
<linuxgeek2> can export import equilizer presets
<dorto> every time i have to search for the saved winamp preset on my windows hd
<thoreauputic> !tell linuxgeek2 about w32codecs
<slew> would i be able to uninstall these nvidia drivers?
<zxsykco> onkarshinde, here is the link http://pastebin.com/431414 thank you for your assistance! ^_^
<dirkson> This might get me flamed, but.... am I the only person that thinks sudo is more of a security risk that having a root account?
<onkarshinde> zxsykco: I don't think this is output of 'lspci' I have same card and never seen anything like this on lspci
<thoreauputic> dirkson: *sigh*
<zxsykco> That is lspci -v.
<crashprone> I don't know which is better, I personally like being able to su rather than sudo, but... ah well.
<thoreauputic> dirkson: this debate is *old*
<amiad> Anyone here is from Turkey?
<dirkson> thoreauputic: *chuckles* Yes, I know : )
<onkarshinde> zxsykco: Ok. Then paste output of just 'lspci'
<cafuego> dirkson: Yes, you are the only person to think that.
<thoreauputic> dirkson: ;P
<Cryptid> is it possible to run Visual Basic compilre on Ubuntu? (i dont want to keep switching between OS'es)
<zxsykco> It is the same but simpler, one second.
<onkarshinde> dirkson: And why do you think so?
<fblade> hey guys how can i quickly uprgrade form hoary to breezy what the deb command?
<dirkson> thoreauputic: But I am curious to know what arguements there are for sudo.
<thoreauputic> dirkson: then read the wiki page
<cafuego> Cryptid: Perhaps via crossover office; I doubt wine can handle it (well, maybe the latest wine)
<amiad> Anyone here is from Turkey? please PM me
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> well, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<rowanjl> dirkson, you're not
<zxsykco> onkarshinde, http://pastebin.com/431415
<cafuego> arrgh, which bastard removed my 'laywers' again!!!
<thoreauputic> cafuego: me
* cafuego runs
<crashprone> Muffin!
<thoreauputic> cafuego: can you spell ?
<thoreauputic> ;P
<ookami> 123
<cafuego> thoreauputic: jk, saw yer changelog entry ;-)
<ookami> ah! its working!
<thoreauputic> cafuego: ah OK :D
<ni1s> dirkson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53575 and http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000148 and www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<selinium> Stormx2, Are you about?
<omnid> argle my Radeon still isn't identified
<zxsykco> So my machine is f*ckued up then? Why the hell else would lspci give me funny numbers?
<omnid> I installed the drivers and it didn't do much
<dirkson> Okarshinde: Well, mostly because I'm concerned that people that get into my user account can then sudo anything they like. I can protect my root account from external access a little better than I want my personal account protected. Plus, I can SERIOUSLY mess myself up with sudo. (I killed my install within ten minutes of the end of the installation process)
<fblade> how can i upgrade to breezy guys?
<onkarshinde> zxsykco: This is ridiculously different than what I see. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<windex> I'm a linux newbie and I'm having trouble figuring out how to run terminal as root in Ubuntu.  Can anyone help me out?
<ni1s> zxsykco: It's not fcuk up, its running linux
<zxsykco> 5.10 breezy badger.
<gnuyen> anyone know if there are working hardware accelerated openal drivers for linux on creative sblives on amd64?
<thoreauputic> !tell windex about root
<cafuego> windex: run a terminal, type 'sudo -s'
<thoreauputic> windex: use sudo and your user password
<omnid> ookami: isuto? what
<windex> thank you so much
<thoreauputic> windex:  sudo -i to get a root shell
<windex> i'll try it out
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, should Grub now work? Or was that a fatal error?
<slew> so i cant uninstall the nvidia drivers?
<thoreauputic> windex: normally you just do  " sudo <command>"
<windex> there we go.  thanks, i feel stupid, but thats okay
<zxsykco> So I should stop trusting the people who've introduced me to linux and linux for that matter and go back to windows development?
<zxsykco> Why else would this occur?
<aftertaf> no never !
<cafuego> zxsykco: Why would you do that?
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: erm - what are you talking about?
<zxsykco> Cus I'm tired of feeling fucked around and this lspci craqp as well as every other hurdle is a damn pain in the ass.
<khermans> everytime i run aptitude now, I get this message even though packages are being installed just fine --> "shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<khermans> "
<cafuego> zxsykco: What is unclear about 'lspci'?
<zxsykco> Check the pastebin http://pastebin.com/431415
<khermans> zxsykco, linux rules dude -- windows suck -- you have it backwards
<cafuego> khermans: The directory you're running it from has been deleted. type 'cd'
<welp> what filesystem does ubuntu use by default for thr root partition?
<zxsykco> I like windows very much.
<snadge> i dont even have windows installed, thats how much it sux
<thoreauputic> welp: the default is ext3 IIRC
<zxsykco> I can always make anything work with it.
<onkarshinde> dirkson: I would say otherwise. Using root account is live risk. I mean I am online in root, my system gets hacked and everything is open to external source. In sudo case attacker will at least need access to shell to do any 'sudo destroy'
<zxsykco> I have both graphics cards working fine with windows.
<cafuego> zxsykco: So what - if anything - is wrong with that lspci?
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: whatever floats your boat...
<amiad> NO one here is from turkey?
<khermans> zxsykco, how about massively renaming 300 files at once?
<zxsykco> Whatever.
<dirkson> Zxskco: Take it from someone who's had his fair share of lspci troubles: Linux is HARD to get set up properly. Windows is easy. But Linux pays off far better in the end with stability, flexibility, and power. Once you get used to it, you'll never want to go back.
<zxsykco> If someone could enlighten me that would be great.
<ookami> omnid, meant to be "test.. 1.2.3. "
<zxsykco> I have been using linux for a few years now and have been overly pissed off most of the time with it.
<cafuego> zxsykco: HELLO?
<cafuego> zxsykco: So what - if anything - is wrong with that lspci output?
<Corin> hey
<khermans> zxsykco, you should be mad at the hardware companies for not supporting Linux drivers as well as they do Windows
<Corin> is anyone here good with squid?
<slew> zxsykco sure you could run windows, but then youd have to continue to worry about viruses, malware, spyware, etc.. AND have to pay for every app you use.
<omnid> ookami: yeah but it doesn't really type how it does in the windows IME
<dirkson> zxsykco: .... Can I have your job? Please?
<onkarshinde> cafuego: Can you help him identify his bus id from that output
<amiad> NO one here is from turkey?
<Juhaz> don't use it if you don't like it, nobody's forcing you. and enlighten you about what?
<snadge> i beg to differ.. i set up windows 98 se on an old cyrix 686 233, and the graphics driver bluescreened on startup.. i had to download a patch that was hidden on the manufacturers website, that loads in autoexec.bat to fix the problem!
<cafuego> onkarshinde: He doesn't need a bus ID.
<khermans> slew, nexactly
<omnid> ookami: Which is what is kind of disappointing
<zxsykco> slew, I do not have to worry about any worms or viruses, etc.
<ookami> omnid, what do you mean?
<Warter> no you should be pissed at the fact that the question becomes not what hardware it is but what os is it? rofl
<zxsykco> My windows is squeaky clean and will stay that way.
<onkarshinde> Hey guys lets not discuss pros and cons of linux. Just help zxsykco with his problem
<ni1s> I agree
<khermans> zxsykco, hehe thats what you think
<cafuego> onkarshinde: (unless ATI have yet again fscked up their driver)
<khermans> zxsykco, i can remote your box with 0-day right now
<zxsykco> Yeah, well prove me wrong.
<Juhaz> hard to do when he's not interested in getting help but whining
<omnid> ookami: Let's say I type "ko" instead I get  which definitly is not "ko"
<dirkson> onkarshinde: Yes, this is true. But when I'm online as root, I can feel free to take quite a few more precautions than I would be comfortable with as an everyday user.
<zxsykco> I'm tired of hearing this anti windows crap.
<cafuego> zxsykco: Normally you just leave the bus id blank and X is fine.
<khermans> zxsykco, why would i wate it on you?
<zxsykco> Windows works fine if you set it up properly and know what you are doing.
<khermans> save my 0-days for banks...
<khermans> lol
<onkarshinde> cafuego: I am using same card. But I have never seen lspci output that way. The bus ids look very different
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: the whole thing is off-topic really
<khermans> zxsykco, how can you know what you are doing if you dont have the source code?
<cafuego> And can you please stop trolling?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<zxsykco> What.
<ookami> =ko here... as in kodomo, 
<rowanjl> goatse
<zxsykco> So I am a troll now.
<dirkson> Windows is fine. But it's not as flexible as Linux, doesn't give you as much power over your system as linux, and simply isn't designed to be as stable as linux.
<ni1s> zxsykco: What does X say it you just leave those settings blank?
<cafuego> zxsykco: Well, you're ignoring the prople who are trying to help and instead say you want windows.
<snadge> zxsykco, this is a channel about discussing ubuntu related issues, not whinging about things and discussing windows
<onkarshinde> Please guys can't we just help him with his problem?
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: please, if you want to continue do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<asad2005> I have mouse scrool problem with Brezy, ZAxisMapping is set to 4 5 and have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and enabled scrool also have set buttons to 5 and 7 to no avail
<ookami> omnid, =ko here... as in kodomo,  (do you have it set on katakana by default?
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, *cough*
<zxsykco> Look, I started with a question and recieved no answers now I am complaining.
<omnid> ookami: okay you set it up differently then.. what did you do?
<zxsykco> Sue me.
<slew> windows is great if you like being stuck with a blue taskbar and a green start button. without installing 3rd party apps youre stuck being a drone like everyone else.
<khermans> zxsykco, what is your issue?
<cafuego> zxsykco: I asked you twice to just leave it blank and try X.
<Juhaz> so ask again, complaining will juts piss everyone off
<onkarshinde> asad2005: Is it "4 5" (note the quotes)?
<cafuego> zxsykco: So will you do that or tell me outright you won't?
<khermans> zxsykco, you having dual-card problems?
<ookami> omnid, let me write it up together (gimmi a sec)
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: next complaint gets you a gag, sorry
<rowanjl> slew, thats hardly true, and hardly the point
<Corin> anyone here good with squid?
<ni1s> zxsykco: Lets start over shall we, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and blank the field you dont know
<asad2005> onkarshinde, yes with quotes of course
<cafuego> Corin: my salt&pepper squid rocks
<zxsykco> I simply need to know how to convert the 0000:02:0a.0 into the bus ID that I need to pass to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
* rowanjl gives up...
<onkarshinde> asad2005: That should work. Can you paste your xorg.conf in pastebin?
<cafuego> zxsykco: Can you try X without giving it a busid?
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: normally leaving the bus ID blank is fine
<Corin> cafuego, what?
<Corin> im talking about squid, the proxy...
<cafuego> zxsykco: If you have already tried that to bo avail, telling us would be sueful.
<khermans> zxsykco, yes  leave it blank
<khermans> zxsykco, otherwise, cant you place it in hex
<crashprone> Augh, I have wood glue in my nose!
<omnid> ookami: okay :3
<rowanjl> crashprone, wood glue eh?
<dirkson> *laughs at crashprone*
<khermans> any girls here?
<Corin> can anyone help me configure squid?
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: by and large, accepting defaults works well - only change stuff you need to
* khermans ponders the possibility
<zxsykco> Well, why can't I convert 0000:02:0a.o into a loaction and can someone explain to me why those numbers are so difficult to work with?
<crashprone> I have these random urges to announce pointless things.
<Seveas> khermans, crashprone , please stay on topic
<Seveas> this is a support channel
<zxsykco> The defualt doesn't work./
<cafuego> zxsykco: Ok, I give up.
<cafuego> zxsykco: Ok, so leaving it blank didn't work?
<dirkson> Anyway all, thanks for all the help. Hopefully I'll be on the other end of this chat someday ;) See ya'!
<omnid> khermans: IM A GIRL IM TURNED ON BY LINUX TALK OH IM SO WET
<khermans> zxsykco, the first 0000 are irrelevant
<dirkson> Can we gag him before I go?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<zxsykco> And the rest?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %omnid!*@*]  by Seveas
<cafuego> zxsykco: Ok, so leaving it blank didn't work?
<rowanjl> nice omnid
<cafuego> zxsykco: yes or No.
<dirkson> Ahhh, thank you Seveas ;) Night!
<zxsykco> I was not told anywhere to leave it blank it said to use lspci and convert the values to decimal so I can pass something like 0:0:0
<cafuego> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH
* cafuego bitchslaps zxsykco 
<onkarshinde> Seveas: May I ask one question about eclipse if you have used it with breezy?
<polpak> zxsykco, You were told to leave it blank by 10 different people
<zxsykco> Yes.
<zxsykco> And.
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: do you actually read what you've been told repeatedly ?
<snadge> zxsykco, and windows sucks :p
<zxsykco> People have told me many things that were unsafe or wrong.
<khermans> zxsykco, pass it "0:2:a"
* crashprone shudders
<cafuego> zxsykco: If you don't WANT help, don't ASK for it.
<rowanjl> snadge, windows sucks, linux sucks...
* cafuego goes away
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: if you don't trust us, go somewhere else
<zxsykco> It's not about "trust".
<polpak> zxsykco, If you are unwilling to try people's suggestions why ask for them?
<ompaul> zxsykco, read a faq
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: and take your attitude with you please
<ompaul> ahh now I got it
<zxsykco> I've read plenty.
<rowanjl> FFS people
<ompaul> zxsykco, is a troll
<asad2005> onkarshinde, http://pastebin.com/431428
<khermans> zxsykco, did you just try "0:2:a" ???
<ookami> omnid,  in a terminal type: "uim-pref-gtk", this will load up a panel...
<ookami> omnid,  sorry its taking me long.. im trying to find where i changed that.
<polpak> khermans, No, he won't try anything anyone suggests, he'd rather just complain
<zxsykco> Look polpak I am talkin g back to poeple like you.
<khermans> polpak, oh well
<polpak> zxsykco, did you try leaving it blank yet?
<zxsykco> I have tried other peoples suggestions and that has led me to the lspci prob.
<onkarshinde> asad2005: I don't see any problem. Have you restarted X?
<Seveas> onkarshinde, my IDE is vim, I never used eclipse
<onkarshinde> asad2005: after changing conf?
<khermans> zxsykco, you have three options --> blank, "0:2:a", or "0:16:10"
<onkarshinde> Seveas: Ok
<zxsykco> I am quite sure that 0:2:a is correct and that could've been passed to me in the first place.
<ni1s> zxsykco: Have you tried 'PCI:2:10:0'?
<asad2005> onkarshinde, yes logged off then on
<dirkson> zxsykco: If you do not believe that a person's suggestion is a good one, explain your reasons why and discuss it with them. Blank refusal does not work well with volunteer help, usually. Imagine if you were in a soup kitchen, and you continually shoved the cream of barley back at the volunteer trying to feed you. Eventually, she's not going to give you cream of barley anymore, or any other type of soup.
<zxsykco> i am still here to make a clear point that you are out of bounds.
<dirkson> Although, I must admit, cream of barley kinda sounds gross.
<rowanjl> ok people, I think we need to ask zxsykco what his current problem is and start over.
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: *sigh* please stop it or you'll be stopped
<holycow> guys, a bit of a non sequiter for you guys ... i've watched a bunch of peple in here try to run amd64 version of ubuntu and then for some reason decide to switch back to 32 bit anyway
<onkarshinde> asad2005: looging off doesn't restart X/ Either kill it using Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or just reboot
<rowanjl> zxsykco, describe your problem.
<zxsykco> Stop what?
<polpak> rowanjl, He's trying to install nvidia drivers
<dirkson> Holycow, I'm on amd64 right now. Go ahead : )
<davro> zxsykco, umm Knoppix User, do you need help.
<holycow> anyone here actually run into that situation them selves?
<ompaul> zxsykco, do you consider your actions as wasting other peoples time
<ni1s> I thought it was ATI drivers
<rowanjl> polpak, thats not his problem
<Seveas> zxsykco, I think thoreauputic means: stop being annoying
<Seveas> and I couldn;t agree more
<morphix> hmm.
<zxsykco> I am in knoppix because I didn't feel like toggling vid cards jsut to use xchat for help.
<polpak> rowanjl, his problem is he's fsked up his xorg.conf and cannot get it working
<holycow> dirkson, how do you find it?  i'm asking because i don't think i have a choice any more, you cant really buy 32 bit cpus these days, all the amd stuff is going 64 bit even on the cheapest cpus
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: complaining and refusing to be helped because of some silly idea that you can't trust us: you are responsible for your system
<morphix> how can i make my network card/device have a static assigned ip? i cant remember what .conf to edit.
<zxsykco> that is nonsense.
<asad2005> onkarshinde, Is there a command to restart X with out having to restart
<rowanjl> polpak, getting warmer, but that still won't help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %zxsykco!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<rowanjl> *sigh*
<onkarshinde> asad2005: I said Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<thoreauputic> enough already
<polpak> rowanjl, we told him to dpkg reconfig it
<dirkson> holycow: I can see the temptation- linux32 programs run without complaint on the 32 platform. You CAN run a 32 bit os on a 64 bit chip, no problem. If you're running a 64bit os, though, you'll notice some slight (5-10%, maybe) increases in performance.
<glick> do you think we will ever go 128 bit cpus?
<rowanjl> so perhaps now someone can help me?
<polpak> rowanjl, which he was, but stopped when he was asked where his video card was
<ni1s> zxsykco: So the problem is that you need your BusID for your graphics card, right?
<khermans> glick, hehe we cant even get our 64-bit code working ... lol
<asad2005> onkarshinde, But that will also kill and restart or I am missunderstanding it
<xota> somebody know how i can renove my gpg key signature?
<khermans> zxsykco, listen to nils
<dirkson> holycow: So basically, if you do buy a 64 bit chip, you could still run linux32 on it peachykeen. But if you absolutely have to have the full power of the chip, you'll have to suffer a few growing pains with the 64 bit OS.
<onkarshinde> asad2005: You have to restart X anyway. Do it your prefered way
<glick> dirkson, why is that they have 64 bit kernels
<dirkson> holycow: For me, the growing pains are basically no flash. That's it.
<polpak> rowanjl, what is your problem?
<glick> to hell with flash!
<rowanjl> I just installed 5.10, but neither Grub or LILO would install
<holycow> dirkson, aha!
<holycow> okay i see
<holycow> lol
<holycow> man you know ...
<davro> 64 bit has no flash that almost sounds like an incentive.
<khermans> glick, and acrobat, and much more
<holycow> that just goes to show where open source excels
<rowanjl> so now I can't boot my system (using Live CD for now)
<holycow> right there, no goddamn 64 bit flash plug
<glick> khermans, so get a dual core
<ni1s> zxsykco: lspci tells me my Nvidia card is at 0000:03:00.0 and xorg.conf has BusID to 3:0:0, so 0:2:a sound like a good idea for you to try out
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Did you tru grub-install as I told you?
<khermans> glick, and your java runtime will probably crash all the time  too
<glick> dual core 64 and 32 bit
<holycow> even though its an open standard, a company like macro simply wont spend a dime to really do it right and on time
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, yeah, and I got that error...
<Seveas> ni1s, lspci reports in hex
<rowanjl> "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<rowanjl> "
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Did you try with /dev/hdb?
<dirkson> glick: What exactly do you mean, glick?
<rowanjl> "sudo grub-install /dev/hdb
<rowanjl> "
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, yep, thats what gave me the error
<xota> oook, i do it, gpg --edit-key [key]  and then expire
<glick> dirkson, well AMDs have dual 64bit and 32bit cores
<glick> 32 bit code runs on the 32 bit core
<glick> and 64 bit code runs on the 64 bit core
<polpak> rowanjl, what was the error?
<morphix> how can i make my network card/device have a static assigned ip? i cant remember what .conf to edit.
<rowanjl> "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Can you paste output of 'sudo fdisk -l ' in pastebin?
<khermans> glick, i think it is all the same "core"
<viviersf> ni1s, just comment out the busid in xorg.conf its causing problems , it doesnt matter, only when you have more than one of the same card on your system
<glick> khermans, nah
<onkarshinde> morphix: are you on some kine of network?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %zxsykco!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<ookami> Anyone know what this is about:  Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<dirkson> glick: Khermans is right. The 'dual core' cpus are something different- They all share the same bit-age.
<ni1s> zxsykco: what viviersf just said
<glick> hey has anyone worked on transmetta chips?
<morphix> home network.
<khermans> morphix, /etc/network/interfaces
<thoreauputic> !tell zxsykco about !tell %2 about conduct
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, polpak: http://pastebin.com/431434
<glick> dirkson, the os will direct certain code to the different cores
<gnuyen> I have a pentium d
<onkarshinde> morphix: There must be something in menu System->Administration
<glick> for a certain program the kernel will put the cpu in 64 bit mode
<dirkson> Glick: The amd64 chip currently works by being natively 64 bit, but emulating 32 bit commands. This is why there is a slight performance hit with 32 bit apps and oses
<thoreauputic> bah zxsykco please read the code of conduct and adjust your attitude
<glick> and it will run on the 64 bit cores
<gnuyen> that's a dual core em64
<thoreauputic> !coc
<ubotu> well, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<morphix> onkarshinde, i'm not in gui.
<glick> anyone have any experience on transmetta's CPUs?
<khermans> morphix, i already told you where it is
<onkarshinde> morphix: sorry. I don't know conf file.
<glick> they seem to be fast and use rediculsly low power
<morphix> khermans, how do i edit the <ip> <netmask> <gateway> ? just in that layout where 'dhcp' is?
<gnuyen> the packages in ubuntu 64 tend to be a bit behind
<gnuyen> like mythtv is broken
<morphix> i cant remember :/
<BockBilbo> any of yo guys have experience a bad performance of the flash plugin for mozilla related to fonts?
<dirkson> What IS mythTV, anyway? Everyone seems to be making a fuss over it
<glick> dam no one
<BockBilbo> dirkson, its a program that emulates a set-top-box tv for linux
<Madpilot> BockBilbo: install the ms core fonts for flash...
<ni1s> I have bad experience with flash plugin in every relation you can imagine
* thoreauputic readjusts his aliases
<BockBilbo> Madpilot, i know i have them
<glick> c'mon the chip maker linus worked for?
<BockBilbo> but i cant still see some sites
<dirkson> BockBilbo: During the install of the flash plugin, it says it needs two particular font packages or it won't work quite right. Have ya' made sure you have those?
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: And what happened when you tried /dev/hda?
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, the system boots from /dev/hdb
<BockBilbo> see cant see this page for example: coldplay.com/site.php
<ni1s> BockBilbo: dirkson is talking about gsfonts and gsfonts-x11
<BockBilbo> i just see the green background
<BockBilbo> nils, i have them
<dirkson> nils: Thank you nils! : )
<khermans> morphix, http://pastebin.com/431436
<morphix> ok thanks.
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Doesn't matter. That is what menu.lst file will specify. If you have set your hda as first boot drive in BIOS then you will need to install grub on hda.
<dirkson> Ok, seriously, I NEED to GO now :D Bye all! : )
<BockBilbo> ts wierd,, ihave all packages available related to fonts :S
<asad2005> I have restarted X mouse scrool still not working
<daniele> dears, I am in locale but i wanna run only an application (e.g. Inkscape) in english. How may I do?
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, but hdb is set in the BIOS not hda
<natalie> heya guys!!!
<natalie> can anyone help me configure my wireless network card?
<zxsykco> Try not using name calling and aggression and condescending tones..
<khermans> natalie, hahah yes
<zxsykco> Leters.
<BockBilbo> i also have the msttcorefonts
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Ok. Did you changes boot order of hard drives after installing linux?
<ni1s> BockBilbo: whats the flash url?
<asad2005> onkarshinde, I have restarted X mouse scroll still not working
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, nope, been this way since 4.04
<BockBilbo> ni1s, for what?
<rowanjl> er 4.10 :)
<khermans> natalie, what kind of wifi card do you have?
<BockBilbo> you mean the url to one site that doesnt work?
<ni1s> BockBilbo: yew
<ni1s> BockBilbo: yes
* OptiPlex is playing dopewars
<BockBilbo> http://www.coldplay.com/site.php
<BockBilbo> for example
<ParTas> wher i can find how to instal nvidia?
<natalie> khermans lol the one that came installed with my laptop... one sec and I'll pull up the specs
<morphix> ParTas: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<ParTas> thx
<BockBilbo> nillas, i cant also see the fonts of the graphs from google analytics
<daniele> is there a tip to run an app with a different locale/language in gnome?
<ni1s> Oh My! Half the site is coverd with a grey box!
<BockBilbo> ni1s, ... yes.. appart from that
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: One last try. Can you tell me what is output if 'file -i /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot'
<natalie> khermans: "Broadcom Corporation, DEVICE: BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless lan"
<ni1s> BockBilbo: but i do see the text
<BockBilbo> i dont
<Seveas> !tell morphix about ubuntuguide
<Seveas> Do NOT recommende ubuntuguide - it's crap
<BockBilbo> i just see the grene background of what i guess it is a menu
<onkarshinde> morphix: Please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot: application/x-not-regular-file
<morphix> .
<onkarshinde> !tell ParTas about nvidia
<morphix> well. ubuntuguide worked for my pc with nvidia.
<morphix> so heh
<ni1s> BockBilbo: If you right click on a flash and choose settings, is there text missing?
<Seveas> morphix, good luck on upgrades.
<morphix> i am just helping withj what worked on mine.
<Seveas> don't.
<Seveas> help with what is guaranteed to work
<BockBilbo> ni1s, well.. nothing appears
<morphix> heh.
<Seveas> not with crap like ubuntuguide - that is not help
* morphix wont help in here anymore.
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: One last thing you can try is booting in rescue mode from the same CD (get a shell) from which you installed Ubuntu. And then try grub-install.
<ni1s> BockBilbo: goto www.kontraband,com -> Animations and pick something there and see if it works, try the Settings again there too
<khermans> natalie, you need to use the ndiswrapper utility
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, how would I do that? :P
<Linoob> hello?
<thoreauputic> morphix: it isn't that you weren't trying - but ubuntuguide is out of date and causes a lot of trouble
<ni1s> Linoob: hello?
<rowanjl> what commands from the boot prompts
<ParTas> Hoooooo play lineage2 can tell me how to start it on ubuntu?
<khermans> natalie, search wiki.ubuntu.com for ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> morphix: please don't take it personally :)
<aris[glande] > hmm I wonder why "games" menu don't have 2 levels of deference
<onkarshinde> rowanjl: Boot from installation CD (if you have it). Then there is a step to get a shell. Then same command as I told you.
<MasterPUA> THIS IS THE INTERNET.
<CaBlGuY> !tell ParTas about wine
<MasterPUA> WELCOME TO THE NET, USER.
<aris[glande] > because gnome + kde on my box makes the menu really huge
<MasterPUA> HOW CAN I HELP YOU?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %MasterPUA!*@*]  by Seveas
<rowanjl> onkarshinde, ok, thanks for the help!
<thoreauputic> MasterPUA: lose the caps please
<BockBilbo> ni1s, i see no text in the configuration window
<Tonik> Hi.  Can someone explain to me what "set -e" means?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, he lost his voice already :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: so I saw, belatedly ;)
<ni1s> BockBilbo: remove the plugin and install the gsfonts & gsfonts-x11 and then install flash again, that should fix it
<aftertaf> bye!!
<aftertaf> :)
<CaBlGuY> ParTas, hope that helps..
<ni1s> BockBilbo: and if you got the fonts just remove and install flash again
<zxsykco> Ok.
<BockBilbo> ok
<zxsykco> Thanks everybody.
<BockBilbo> cause i do have the fonts already
<zxsykco> The bus ID commented out works.
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: cool :)
<ni1s> zxsykco: nice!
<Linoob> so i'm basically trying out linux for the first time here...fresh from windoze
<BockBilbo> ni1s, one sec
<zxsykco> So when my graphics card explodes into tiny pieces I'm coming back here to "troll"!
<zxsykco> ^_^
<Linoob> can anyone help me with a few basic questions?
<ni1s> Linoob: sure
<glick> im thinkin of going with a transmeta CPU for one of my hardware design projects
<CaBlGuY> CVongrats Linoob  and go ahead, someone will answer
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: I think you'll  be safe ;P
<zxsykco> ^_^
<glick> but no one seems to have used them
<linuxgeek2> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<onkarshinde> zxsykco: It won't and if it does you will be too busy buying new PC to come here.
<doodz> ubuntu has nothing installed to be able to compile ?
<zxsykco> ^_^
<Linoob> thanks CablGuy and nils :)  to start with, I can't seem to set my resolution any higher than 1024/768
<glick> the nice thing is they dissipate like 9 watts of power at 1.6 ghz
<glick> lol i can blow that heat away
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel  Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/  Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support  Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting  IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<OptiPlex> anyone ever played dopewars?
<onkarshinde> doodz: install package build-essential
<doodz> thanks
<Determinist> good morning
<CaBlGuY> Linoob,  whats your video card?  If It's Nvidea, all you need to do is install the drivers.
<Seveas> glick, transmeta is dead...
<Linoob> i believe i did, following ubuntuguide.org
<ni1s> Linoob: your x.org config is restricting your resolution options
<Seveas> Linoob, bad idea ubuntuguide is crap
<glick> Seveas, their websites doesnt look dead
<BockBilbo> ni1s, this still doens work..
<aris[glande] > i find it nice ubuntu finaly made the nvidia drivers into the CD
<holycow> me too
<CaBlGuY> Linoob,  are you familiar with the Synaptic tool?
<onkarshinde> Linoob: What is size of monitor?
<ni1s> BockBilbo: Well, Then Im sorry to say im all out of ideas, but remember, Google is your friend!
<Linoob> nope, complete noob on linux here
<Linoob> 1280/1024
<natalie> khermans, okies lol open the terminal and type in 'ndiswrapper?'
<malv> anyone have an opinion about cedega?
<glick> how can you say transmetta is dead when Lenovo uses them in some of its laptop systems?
<malv> from an nvidia users perspective
<BockBilbo> ni1s, hehe.. yep
<BockBilbo> thanks
<BockBilbo> :)
<natalie> khermans, Thanks :)
<CaBlGuY> Linoob,  Sytem, Admin, Synaptic
<CaBlGuY> go there and open that
<holycow> transmeta from what i've read just sold off its manufacturing
<CaBlGuY> you'll need the root pass
<holycow> it didn't get rid of its product lines
<onkarshinde> Linoob: I mean in inches.
<holycow> they are going to pull an nvidia i think
<malv> holycow: tell me more =)
<malv> heh
<Linoob> oh 17" lcd
<thoreauputic> CaBlGuY: no he needs his user pass
<holycow> thats all i have :)
<holycow> lol sorry
<Linoob> cablguy: done
<malv> holycow: i am more curious about how it plays with most games
<aftertaf> optiyeah on my palm :)
<CaBlGuY> Linoob,  ok, now do  a search for NV and see whats installed
<holycow> malv, oh cedega
<holycow> i've used it, it's okay
<holycow> works for some games, not others
<aftertaf> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<bla|patrick> hi
<rj__> since there is no /etc/modules.conf in ubuntu breezy -- what should i use to place my alsa module configs?
<Linoob> cablguy: looks like no packages installed
<holycow> windows binary compatability is like being compatible with quicksand
<bla|patrick> need help with sound in ET, configuring KDE and open ports for bittorrent
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf :)
* ni1s is buying stock in the SCO Group
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi holycow
<CaBlGuY> Linoob,  ok, install th Nvdiva drivers..  if that's your card.  is it?
<Linoob> yep 6600GT
<holycow> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<holycow> how are ya?
<malv> holycow: how is the performance for games that work?
<thoreauputic> ni1s: boo !
<ni1s> Linoob: install the nvidia-glx
<CaBlGuY> Lnoob, ok, right click on it and select install
<holycow> malv, i'm not much of a gamer, i didn't notice any actually
<bla|patrick> how can i open ports?
<CaBlGuY> yeah what nils said
<Kamping_Kaiser> holycow: not bad, but busy ;) just gota  new modem, so I'm happy again
<holycow> heh :)
<Linoob> oh one sec
<ni1s> thoreauputic: only kidding :)
<Linoob> i've got nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-settings installed
<thoreauputic> ni1s: yeah I know :)
<CaBlGuY> ok, I gotta go..  need to leave for work..  you got it form here nils??
<ni1s> CaBlGuY: sure
<Linoob> thanks for the help cablguy!
<CaBlGuY> Linoob,  NP bud..
<CaBlGuY> o/
<ni1s> Linoob: open a terminal
<Linoob> k
<rj__> since there is no /etc/modules.conf in ubuntu breezy -- what should i use to place my alsa module configs?
<ni1s> run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<lastnode> rj__, create one
<thoreauputic> rj__: might be better to say what you are trying to achieve
<Linoob> nils: should i select nv or nvidia for xServer driver?
<ni1s> select 'nvidia'
<bla|patrick> need help with sound in ET, configuring KDE and open ports for bittorrent
<rj__> thoreauputic: i have specfic alsa module configs for my soundcard on my laptop -- this site says to use /etc/modules.conf -- but with ubuntu there is no such thing
<linuxgeek2> ;l
<linuxgeek2> kl;'kk;klkklklkl';k'
<revolution> selam
<revolution> :)
<linuxgeek2> kurkur
<Mardle> Is there a way to have multiple sound instances? Cus now when im using XMM and wc3 troght cedega the sound in wc3 aint working :/
<linuxgeek2> :(
<ni1s> Linoob: when you get to the point where you choose what modules to load, deselect GLcore and dri
<linuxgeek2> hi
<ni1s> linuxgeek2: ehh...hello?
<linuxgeek2> ello nillas
<rj__> Do i create a /etc/modprobe.d/sound file and put my alsa config entries there?
<linuxgeek2> elli nils
<revolution> hay
<OptiPlex> anyone ever play freecraft online?
<OptiPlex> ..guess not lol
<linuxgeek2> hay.
<lastnode> OptiPlex, whats freecraft?
<lastnode> oh the free warcraft clone
<OptiPlex> yeah heh
<ni1s> oh that old thing
<linuxgeek2> 
<OptiPlex> wondering if anyone played it online
<linuxgeek2> 
<linuxgeek2> 
<Mardle> is it good?
<Linoob> nils?
<ni1s> Linoob: yes
<ni1s> Linoob: when you get to the point where you choose what modules to load, deselect GLcore and dri
<Linoob> shoudl i choose nv or nvidia for server driver?
<revolution> +
<ni1s> choose nvidia
<thoreauputic> linuxgeek2: you are on thin ice - please stop it
<bla|patrick> re
* linuxgeek2 I love ubuntu
<bla|patrick> need help
<ni1s> linuxgeek2: yeah so do we
<linuxgeek2> thoreauputic, thin ice
<Linoob> k going through it atm
<rowanjl> Ok, thats not good
<bla|patrick> why does enemyterritory complain that dsp is busy
<bla|patrick> ---> ergo no sound ingame
* linuxgeek2 says hehe
<bla|patrick> how can i open ports
<bla|patrick> so that i can play online and use filesharing
* rowanjl still can't boot
<ni1s> bla|patrick: I way of here, but I think you need the alsa-oss wrappers
<thoreauputic> bla|patrick: try killall esd   before playing your game (for sound )
<bla|patrick> and why doesnt konqueror list my harddrives - at least the mounted partitions?
<bla|patrick> nils, tell me more about that :)
<thoreauputic> bla|patrick: are your drives listed in /etc/fstab ?
<bla|patrick> yep
<bla|patrick> and i can access them from gnome
<bla|patrick> everything is mounted
<bla|patrick> and accessable there
<thoreauputic> bla|patrick: maybe ask in #kubuntu
<ni1s> bla|patrick: try installing alsa-oss
<bla|patrick> i did
<bla|patrick> nobody had a clue
<lastnode> OptiPlex, im just apt-getting it
<Linoob> nils: finished going through reconfiguring, deselected glcore + dri as you said
<lastnode> would love to try it online. get in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bla|patrick> and i have a last problem
* OptiPlex runs to ubuntu-offtopic
<bla|patrick> dialup password for dsl isnt stored
<bla|patrick> i should connect at boottime, but after shutting down the password is lost
<ni1s> Linoob: Good! Now you need to restart X or just reboot
<Linoob> oh ok
<Linoob> brb
<linuxgeek2> ^B hi
<ni1s> Linoob: Well, dose it work?
<Linoob> it does! thank you very much
<ni1s> Linoob: Great! Happy to help!
<Linoob> will be exploring this OS leisurely -- thanks again and take care
<ni1s> You too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<kemik> !apache
<ubotu> it has been said that apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<pepsi> holy crap.. i never sleep
<ni1s> It bothers me that nothing comes close to Azureus of all the clients mentioned...
<glick> the cruesoe looks like hot shit for embedded systems
<ni1s> pepsi: stop drinking pepsi
<glick> and even non embedded systems
<glick> it looks like fantastic technology
<glick> transmeta
<rowanjl> Ok, why, if there is any reason at all, would both Grub and LILO refuse to install at the end of the installation?
<bla|patrick> nils: installed also-oss now
<bla|patrick> how do i enable it in et?
<ni1s> rowanjl: maybe they cant access the MBR
<OptiPlex> peace
<ni1s> bla|patrick: try running it like normal, the game that is
<rowanjl> ni1s, ok, any way of checking if thats the prob?
<bla|patrick> nils: well i have no sound...
<bla|patrick> restarted x already
<rowanjl> ni1s, oh, I just remembered something!
<bla|patrick> what has to be default audioserver
<ni1s> alsa
<bla|patrick> k
<Corin_777> can anyone think of anything interesting to do with a linux box? im just trying to experiment different stuff, ive got lamp server, ftp, proxy working...  anything else? :P
<ni1s> Corin_777: a Freenet node!!!
<rowanjl> ni1s, forget what I just said, that was for something else :P
<Corin_777> ni1s, did i say its specs? no? you dont want to know
<linuxgeek2> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<linuxgeek2> ubotu, hi
<ubotu> hey, linuxgeek2
<bla|patrick> nils: no sound either
<bla|patrick> kde said it restarted the sound server
<bla|patrick> but there is no sound ingame
<bla|patrick> only in the gui
<bla|patrick> and killall esd had no effect
<bla|patrick> coze there is no process with esd
<linuxgeek2> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<linuxgeek2> !grubsplash
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: I don't know, could you explain it?
<linuxgeek2> !splashscreen
<ubotu> well, splashscreen is to change your splashscreen via a GUI, "sudo apt-get install gtweakui", or install "gtweakui" from Synaptic (make sure you have universe !repos enabled)
<Corin_777> any other ideas?
<bla|patrick> and how do i open ports in linux?
<ni1s> bla|patrick: run a 'sudo chmod 666(or 777) on /dev/dsp and /dev/snd*
<Q_Continuum> How well does Ubuntu off-the-bat take advantage of SMP?
<linuxgeek2> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Corin_777> anyone??
<_null> Hi! I have a problem compiling custom software. I'm getting this error: intltoolize: 'po/Makefile.in.in' is out of date: use '--force' to overwrite... Is this a problem with the software or with ubuntu?
<mjr> Q_Continuum, hmm, not sure, I think you have to install an smp-capable kernel deb yourself though
<Q_Continuum> ok
<bla|patrick> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<mjr> Q_Continuum, actually, yes, I'm sure
<Q_Continuum> ok
<Q_Continuum> thanks
<ni1s> Corin_777: and Ubuntu IRC server
<mjr> (at least  on amd64)
<bimberi> Q_Continuum: linux-686-smp would be the package
<Corin_777> ni1s, it is 500mhz, 256 ram....
<linuxgeek2> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<bla|patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4616
<Corin_777> ni1s, how would i set up an irc server?
<bla|patrick> nils this is all i get
<bla|patrick> sound fails :(
<ni1s> Corin_777: Oh! Then install APache2 with all the modules and PHP and Mambo and Gallery2!
<ni1s> Corin_777: http://www.pocnet.net/hobby/computer/ircserver-HOWTO.txt
<Corin_777> ni1s, ive installed apache2, php4, mysql, phpmyadmin, proftpd, squid......
<bla|patrick> nils: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4616
<Corin_777> Mambo? Gallery2?
<ni1s> Content system and gallery php apps
<Corin_777> so thats more like phpfusion/e107?
<ni1s> bla|patrick: oh damn, I think its a mmap problem
<Warter> would either of you be able to answer a question about using ndiswrapper to install wireless drivers?
<ni1s> bla|patrick: Oh goooooood I hate those!!
<bla|patrick> whats that?
<Corin_777> ni1s, how is mambo set up? is it a set of php scripts to put in /var/www/ or is it linux software which does it automatically? or something else?
<rowanjl> Grahh, how can I clean the MBR of /dev/hdb?
<rowanjl> or how the f*** can I make ubuntu install correctly :(
<linuxgeek2> how do I display a grub splash screen
<linuxgeek2> I mean chnage
<linuxgeek2> I have tried everything in howtos but nothing seems to work
<linuxgeek2> ?
<linuxgeek2> yelp ?
<Seveas> linuxgeek2, http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/grub.tar.gz
<rowanjl> Ok, any suggestions to what I can do then the install fails to use the Grub or LILO packages?
<Corin_777> ni1s, ???
<linuxgeek2> thanks Seveas
<linuxgeek2> Seveas, How to I install them
<Seveas> linuxgeek2, that tarball contains 2 images and a menu.lst
<Seveas> the images go in /boot/grub
<uuuuu5> !repositorys
<ubotu> Not a clue, uuuuu5
<Seveas> the menu.lst has an example on how to use it
<uuuuu5> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<aris[glande] > hmm i have a strange problem with my laptop. Normally, to activate the internal wifi card, I have to press a button and then a led lights up
<aris[glande] > this button worked under gentoo, but here it seems to be stuck on "off"
<aris[glande] > (and the wlan doesn't work)
<bla|patrick> nils: anyideas?
<bla|patrick> could someone tell me how to open ports in linux?
* rowanjl rubs ni1s with a goat
<aris[glande] > bla|patrick, open and do what with them ?
<Seveas> rowanjl, ....
<bla|patrick> aris: bittorrent
<bla|patrick> and those ports i need for ET
<Seveas> bla|patrick, you open a port by installing a service that listens on it...
<rowanjl> Seveas, got nothing else to do :P
<Seveas> go read slashdot ....:)
<aris[glande] > normally bittorrent takes the ports it needs
<Corin_777> does anyone know how i can set a limit to the size of a certain folder?  i.e. a quota.... ?
<bla|patrick> aris[glande] , why dont i get any peers?
<uuuuu5> hey is that fancey partion manager in gnome exactly the same as parted/
<aris[glande] > bla|patrick, are you behind a nat/router ?
<bla|patrick> although there are about 12000 connections listet on aminesuki
<uuuuu5> hey is that fancey partion manager in gnome exactly the same as parted?
<bla|patrick> aris: no
<aris[glande] > bla|patrick, or directly connected to the net ?
<rowanjl> Seveas, only if they've managed to make the site not make me want to drill out my eyes
<bla|patrick> direct
<aris[glande] > bla|patrick, did you set a firewall ?
<bla|patrick> only linux
<bla|patrick> i didnt changed anything
<aris[glande] > bla|patrick, you are in ideal mode, you shouldn't have problems
<uuuuu5> i mean is gparted simpley a fronted for parted?
<bla|patrick> neither can i connect in et to servers and download their maps
<bla|patrick> nor get i contact to torrent
<aris[glande] > "et" ?
<bla|patrick> dont tell me that this is how its supposed to be
<bla|patrick> enemy territory
<steigweis> after nvidia driver install, do i have to reconfigure xserver-x86free?
<bla|patrick> that ogl game
<aris[glande] > bla|patrick, start a console and type sudo iptables -L
<aris[glande] > then paste the output on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Aragorn_Guardian> more one month ubuntized...hehehehe
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu server is great!!! 8)
<bla|patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4617
<aris[glande] > bla|patrick, also, paste the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" and "sudo route"
<natalie> this is fun hehe
<bla|patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4618
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need create a shell for users, and that users dont must exit from your $HOME. what is the better and simpler way?
<aris[glande] > Aragorn_Guardian, you want to trap the user ?
<bla|patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4619
<aris[glande] > Aragorn_Guardian, it's not very easy to do...
<Aragorn_Guardian> yes
<Aragorn_Guardian> i know, is chroot
<ni1s> bla|patrick: see http://www.d.kth.se/~vuorio/sound.en.php & http://alsa.opensrc.org/faq/#FAQ023 & http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&q=%2B%22Could+not+mmap+%2Fdev%2Fdsp%22&btnG=Google-s%C3%B6kning&meta=
<Aragorn_Guardian> there is a simple shell, that do that? like replace bash?
<bla|patrick> nils: i am a noob
<aris[glande] > Aragorn_Guardian, they are not secure
<ni1s> bla|patrick: we are all n00b's of life
<voth> is there a alt. to pan (news reader) that allows multiple connection, multiple newgroups to be opened?
<aris[glande] > Aragorn_Guardian, the better, have all your folders in /home in 700 mode (owner can read/write/exec, nobody else)
<Aragorn_Guardian> aris[glande] :  right...but i need not so security that...only common users...hehehehehe
<Aragorn_Guardian> aris[glande] :  nice
<onkarshinde> I have a separate /usr partition. It has very less space left. Will moving data to new partition and changing fstab entry work?
<aris[glande] > Aragorn_Guardian, then the guy will be able to look around installed programs but won't be able to do anything else than running them
<Aragorn_Guardian> aris[glande] :  i will give a ssh access for some users... 8) they dont must go out of /hom/USER
<aris[glande] > onkarshinde, it will work
<aris[glande] > onkarshinde, use cp -a
<onkarshinde> aris[glande] : Thanks.
<aris[glande] > Aragorn_Guardian, yep, but they need std tools like cp, cat, ls, ...
<ni1s> bla|patrick: This my Ubuntu friend, is for you http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=369282
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...is true...
<Aragorn_Guardian> aris[glande] :  really not so easy... :/
<ompaul> cafuego, have you spoken to the bot recently?
<bla|patrick> there is no soundserver called arts in that menu
<bla|patrick> how can i add arts as sound server?
<aris[glande] > Aragorn_Guardian, this is not trivial, but you can let them browse into the system if you lock down the dirs they shouldn't browse
<aris[glande] > Aragorn_Guardian, like /home/* and maybe external data harddisks/cdroms
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...
<GullyFoyle> i just installed kubuntu and it wont let me sudo pppoeconf so i cant get on the net. it gives me su error
<aris[glande] > bla|patrick, arts is the kde sound server - if you can do without it, the better
<ni1s> bla|patrick: do 'echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss'
<Aragorn_Guardian> aris[glande] :  gonna try here...thanks...
<ni1s> bla|patrick: scroll down on this thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=369282
<aris[glande] > bla|patrick, for your network problem, it's not related to ports/whatever. It's either the app which are wrongly configured or your ISP blocking bt
<bla|patrick> nils: no rights
<bla|patrick> that command doesnt work
<ni1s> sudo 'the command'
<bla|patrick> nils... i did
<ni1s> sudo is kinda hard to get used too, but i like it
<bla|patrick> even as root thx to sudo su it says no rights
<bla|patrick> patrick@daedalus:~$ sudo echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<bla|patrick> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss: Keine Berechtigung
<bla|patrick> damn... why is ntohgin working with ubuntu :(
<bla|patrick> nothing
<ni1s> bla|patrick: from the thread: You will generally need to add write permissions even for the root user in order to echo anything to /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss. Also remember your new settings will not be preserved following a reboot.
<ni1s> go crazy and chmod 777 it
<bla|patrick> chmod what?
<ni1s> my guess is that pam controls its permissins
<bla|patrick> ok... gaming in linux = failed
<bla|patrick> next problem
<bla|patrick> getting torrent for filesharing work!
<bla|patrick> how do i install azureus?
<ni1s> haha, my problem aswell!
<ni1s> install the jre
<bla|patrick> the default tool doenst work
<bla|patrick> nils: i have 1.5.05 installed
<ni1s> download azureus and run it then
<bla|patrick> u mean, not tar.bz2
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: if you are okay not using azureus, i would recommend using rufus, from http://rufus.sf.net
<ni1s> no need to install it, 'tar -xzjf azureus.tar.bz2' then run azureus in the created dir
<bla|patrick> robotgeek, no
<ni1s> rufus, must SEE!!!
<ookami> is wine working in ubuntu  5.10 ?
<robotgeek> ni1s: python, pretty fast. small footprint
<seb__> hello ! Im french user and i ve problem with my x server, i would like to change resolution but i dont know file to configure
<robotgeek> seb__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ni1s> robotgeek: Oh, I think I love you
<seb__> yes thanks !
<robotgeek> ni1s: :)
<seb__>   oops locked by another process
<seb__> an idea ?
<bla|patrick> 'tar -xzjf azureus.tar.bz2' failed
<bla|patrick> how do i unpack it?
<bla|patrick> :(
<robotgeek> seb__: ps -ef | grep dpkg
<seb__> ok
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: tar -jxf
<glick> hey in Dia how do i rotate an object?
<glick> does anyone know
<glick> ?
<robotgeek> glick: i don't think it has that feature
<bla|patrick> robotgeek, where must azureus be moved
<bla|patrick> so that i can open it by typing azureus in alt+f2 or console?
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: you can run it from anywhere
<glick> robotgeek, are you kidding me?
<glick> that means its utterly uselses
<bla|patrick> robotgeek, no... doesnt work
<robotgeek> glick: use oo draw
<glick> robotgeek, nah i cant
<bla|patrick> azureus: command not found
<glick> i need arroes and electrical symbols
<bla|patrick> how do i execute azureus?
<ni1s> ./azureus
<jean> salve
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: add it to your path, or add azureus to your .bashrc like, alias java='/opt/ibm-java2-ppc-50/bin/java'
<jean> posso kiedere?
<Aragorn_Guardian> ookami:  it runs...wonderfully.... 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> ookami:  i run even bochs in ubuntu...
<bla|patrick> robotgeek, ???
<bla|patrick> what?
<jean> c'e qulcuno??????
* sazwerx is away: mandi..
<jean> nessuno parla italiano?
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: in your .bashrc, add the line 'alias azurues='path/to/your/azureus'
<bla|patrick> whats bashrc?
<CriminalMacabre> hi
<paolo> jean, #ubuntu-it
<CriminalMacabre> can I bother you with some questions?
<jean> dove inserico?
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: it's a file sourced by bash
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: jump right in
<CriminalMacabre> I upgraded from hoary to breezy
<bla|patrick> O_o
<CriminalMacabre> but suddenly my soundcard is not detected
<paolo> jean, type /join #ubuntu-it
<CriminalMacabre> I have all drivers and modules Ok
<CriminalMacabre> and I can't find anything on the net
<shaji> how to install mp3 now i cant play
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek> glick: http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/faq.html , #16
<shaji> yes
<Astxist> I'm trying to eject a cd from the desktop as far as I can tell it isn't in use, but I get an error saying unable to eject media, any ideas?
<Astxist> device is busy is the specific detail
<CriminalMacabre> :S anyone else have problems with the soundcard in breezy?
<robotgeek> Astxist: lsof /media/cdrom , and kill the program using it
<Astxist> ty robotgeek
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.186.* *!*@c-67-169-165-238.hsd1.ca.comcast.net *!*@81-235-242-181-no40.tbcn.telia.com *!*@tor/*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201.135.0.228 *!*fujisan@* ines!*@* *!*@195-23-224-116.net.novis.pt]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl-149.202.240.220.dsl.comindico.com.au fuji*san!*@* %MasterPUA!*@* %ubuntu-newbie!*@*]  by Seveas
<tche_> I'm using a router d-link 524, my emule  doesn't work well, always I get the message: low-id, somebody could help me?
<CriminalMacabre> it happens to me too
<tche_> Thank you! hehe
<CriminalMacabre> since I upgraded to breezy i'm always low ID
<aris[glande] > tche_, you should go into the router's configuration
<CriminalMacabre> with amule or mldonkey, doesn't matter
<aris[glande] > and do port forwarding
<CriminalMacabre> I have no sound and low Id
<tche_> how do it under ubuntu?
<CriminalMacabre> and the funny part that the ports are open in the router
<omnid_> Is sound not working a common problem?
<aris[glande] > into the configs, amule says which ports must be forwarded; there is a tcp one and an udp one
<netmask> where can I find reviews about Ubuntu on corporate environments either for server or workstations?
<rj_> :/
<ni1s> omnid_: yes, yes it is
<omnid_> :c
<omnid_> Is there a... common solution?
<CriminalMacabre> aris[glande] , the low id problem hapens to me too, but I forwarded the ports in the router
<rj_> hrm
<Astxist> robotgeek, lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev  Output information may be incomplete.
<CriminalMacabre> maybe breezy have a internal firewall?
<aris[glande] > CriminalMacabre, that's what i said
<_native_> CriminalMacabre; dapper will
<robotgeek> tche_: i would recommend going thru the amule FAQ, and see if the outside world is able see http://www.amule.org/testport.php
<aris[glande] > crabstic, no, it has not
<aris[glande] > arg
<tche_> For sure breezy has a firewall
<aris[glande] > the fw is disabled by default
<tche_> automaticly setup
<CriminalMacabre> aris[glande] , how can I forward the ports in the internal firewall?
<aris[glande] > it depends of your router
<CriminalMacabre> erm
<bla|patrick> crap...
<robotgeek> Astxist: if there's no output other than that, you should be fine. try unmounting your cdrom, and eject
<aris[glande] > they all have different interfaces
<_native_> tche_; since when
<bla|patrick> breezy is shit
<bla|patrick> nothing worx
<CriminalMacabre> the ports are open In the Router
<bla|patrick> installed java 1.5.0_05
<Seveas> bla|patrick, watch your language...
<bla|patrick> and what is azureus triyng to do?
<CriminalMacabre> router is OK because I had no problem in hoary
<bla|patrick> starting with 1.4.x thats not installed
<Astxist> robotgeek, ok
<bla|patrick> no sound
<aris[glande] > CriminalMacabre, it's not enough to open a port, you should say where they should be forwarded
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: did you do sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bla|patrick> no internet beside port 6667 and port 80
<tche_> Sorry, I'm a little bit lost, hehe
<CriminalMacabre> aris[glande] , how??
<tche_> Beginner at Ubuntu
* sazwerx is back (gone 00:08:42)
<bla|patrick> robotgeek what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sazwerx!*@*]  by Seveas
<aris[glande] > CriminalMacabre, what's your router ?
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: you need to tell breezy to use your new java
<bla|patrick> how do i that?
<bla|patrick> i iinstalled a jre***.deb
<ParTas> how to creat another partition?
<ni1s> bla|patrick: Whats wrong with azureus?
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Seveas> bla|patrick, user errors are not the fault of Ubuntu
<bla|patrick> it doenst start
<Seveas> now either grow up or read the documentation...
<bla|patrick> user errors
<aris[glande] > i'm really impressed how it really works out of the box
<bla|patrick> Seveas, compiler is weired... doesnt work as sudo
<CriminalMacabre> aris[glande] , I think is a zyxel prestige 550
<Seveas> compiling as root is stupid
<bla|patrick> but as root it compiles in 1 of 100 times
<ParTas> how to creat another partition?
<bla|patrick> weired...
<bla|patrick> no sound... network ports dont work
<aris[glande] > CriminalMacabre, try connect to the web interface
<aris[glande] > and look for "port forwarding"
<bla|patrick> kde doesnt list my partitions, that are mounted in /media/
<Seveas> bla|patrick, how incredibly descriptive
<Astxist> robotgeek, still getting umount: /media/cdrecorder: device is busy
<Seveas> bla|patrick, it's not supposed to
<Seveas> read the docs...
<tche_> Look the message, please:
<tche_> Error: TCP port 4662 is unavailable. Make sure your firewall or router is allowing/forwarding this TCP service port and your ED2K client is running (i.e. aMule, eMule).
<tche_> Detailed Error Message
<tche_> TCP Error 110 Connection refused
<tche_> Explanation
<tche_> The connection timed out, meaning the port is being blocked or incorrectly forwarded by a firewall or your computer is turned off :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %tche_!*@*]  by Seveas
<robotgeek> tche_: don't paste in here
<Seveas> NEVER
<Seveas> EVER
<CriminalMacabre> aris[glande] , let me tell you again... the firmware in the router it's OK!!!
<Seveas> paste
<_native_> who needs a good firewall script?
<bla|patrick> Seveas, this kio-tool is supposed to load the stuff from /media into its media:/
<CriminalMacabre> sigh
<ParTas> how to creat another partition?
<bla|patrick> it doesnt
<ParTas> how to creat another partition?
<Seveas> bla|patrick, if you are here just for complaining, please leave. If you want herlp: describe your problems better.
<aris[glande] > CriminalMacabre, then, if you configured your router well, it should work
<robotgeek> ParTas: look at gparted
<_native_> ParTas; parted
<Seveas> Bugs -> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<CriminalMacabre> aris[glande] , it doesn't
<Astxist> ok nautilus is using them
<Astxist> I haven't got it open is it safe to kill it?
<bla|patrick> Seveas, nothing helps here... only links to howtos that dont solve anything :(
<robotgeek> Astxist: ahh, close nautilus and eject it
<Astxist> nautilus isn't open
<bla|patrick> Seveas, describing problems... i tried
<robotgeek> Astxist: okay, killall nautilus
<Astxist> at least I can't see it in the ui
<Astxist> ok
<bla|patrick> ja... try to help me
<Astxist> ok all good thank you very much robotgeek
<bla|patrick> nils failed :(
<CriminalMacabre> aris[glande] , id's are ok
<bla|patrick> he has no idea either
<CriminalMacabre> now the problem is the sound card
<bla|patrick> so... ur op, u might now more than he
<ni1s> bla|patrick: huh?
<bla|patrick> ja... sound
<Seveas> then you should describe your problems better
<Astxist> robotgeek, anyway to stop that kind of thing happening again?
<bla|patrick> and the weired problem why i cant use the default torrent tool
<Seveas> "doesn't work" is not a description.
<aris[glande] > CriminalMacabre, sound card is crictical for your amule ?
<bla|patrick> Seveas, tell me what u need to know
<CriminalMacabre> aris[glande] , nopes
<Seveas> bla|patrick, for the sound: output of lspci and lsmod
<bla|patrick> network... i have pasted output of console on pastbin
<CriminalMacabre> sorry for bothering you with the ports, aris[glande]  :(
<robotgeek> Astxist: i can't ask you to stop using nautilus, can i :)
<Seveas> for the network: output of iptables -L
<aris[glande] > np
<bla|patrick> seveas: no sound in et
<Astxist> robotgeek, it was a wmv video it got stuck on
<bla|patrick> i posted that in pastebin awell
<bla|patrick>  60min ago
<Seveas> bla|patrick, but sound everywhere else?
<bla|patrick> ya
<Seveas> then et should be taught to use esd
<Astxist> I'm thinking it got stuck previewing it
<Astxist> or something like that
<Seveas> or you should kill esd before running et
<bla|patrick> esd is not working
<bla|patrick> killall esd was suggested
<bla|patrick> but there is NO process using esd
<robotgeek> Astxist: ah, okay.
<bla|patrick> i told that 50min ago
<Seveas> bla|patrick, then complain at the ET developers -> ET is closed source and we can't help it
<Seveas> now about the network, you say only 6667 an 80 work?
<Seveas> bla|patrick, try csurfing to https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<bla|patrick> already tried
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: please also note that we are mostly volunteers, and just complaining about stuff not working is not going to help.
<Seveas> and?
<bla|patrick> i know... but he kicked me with reason to help another people
<Marlun> I don't get it, Now I formated all my drives, installed windows on my first hd and now tried to install ubuntu on my second one and the installation as usual freezes at the "installing grub package".
<Seveas> bla|patrick, if that does not work post the output of iptables -t filter -L on the pastebin
<bla|patrick> i did...
<Seveas> URL please
<bla|patrick> 60min atop
<bla|patrick> havent saved that
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: if you are going to be lazy about posting the link, i'm sure Seveas will be lazy to help :)
<Seveas> bla|patrick, check your router/provider/whatever
<Seveas> Ubuntu is not blocking anything
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: try www.portforward.com
<Seveas> try: sudo nmap -sS -t --port 443 wiki.ubuntu.com
<bla|patrick> my provider isnt blocking anything
<bla|patrick> in windows it worx at full spedd
<Katsumoto> then it might be a NAT problem
<CriminalMacabre> hello, I cannot find anything in the net about not detected soundcards in breezy
<bla|patrick> directly connected by modem
<bla|patrick> no router
<Katsumoto> you could try to port forward it manyually if it's a router/modem
<bla|patrick> no firewall
<bla|patrick> its a basic dsl modem
<Katsumoto> you can't access ur modem as well?
<bla|patrick> no
<Katsumoto> what type
<bla|patrick> no firewall
<bla|patrick> i dunno
<Katsumoto> heh
<Seveas> bla|patrick, try: sudo nmap -p 443 -sS wiki.ubuntu.com
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: you need to provide information about what soundcard you have, preferably post the output of lspci and lsmod to the pastebin
<CriminalMacabre> 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)
<bla|patrick> nmap not found
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install nmap
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre:  sudo modprobe snd-ca0106 , try this...i'm researching your issue
<CriminalMacabre> robotgeek, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4620
<CriminalMacabre> robotgeek, it's done
<CriminalMacabre> now I should restart alsa?
<bla|patrick> iptables  @ Seveas  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4621
<Seveas> bla|patrick, I already saw that, that's why I suggested nmap
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: sudo modprobe snd-ens1371
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: then, turn up volume using alsamixer, and try playing something
<CriminalMacabre> no effect
<bla|patrick> btw. reconfigureing java didnt worked
<_null> Hi! I have a problem compiling custom software. I'm getting this error: intltoolize: 'po/Makefile.in.in' is out of date: use '--force' to overwrite... Is this a problem with the software or with ubuntu?
<CriminalMacabre> /etc/init.d/alsa restart returns error
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: it's /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<CriminalMacabre> done
<Seveas> _null, the software
<CriminalMacabre> lsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...'.
<bla|patrick> i need a repo that contains azureus and the lates sun java
<CriminalMacabre>                                                                          [fail] 
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: all i can do is refer you to the http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Ensoniq&card=.&chip=ES1371%2C+ES1372%2C+ES1373%2C+CT5880+%28ES1373%29&module=ens1371
<robotgeek> uggh, ugly
<Seveas> bla|patrick, breezy-extras (see the backports section on the forum)
<Seveas> if you installed it manually: no wonder it doesn't work
<CriminalMacabre> robotgeek, the drivers are ok, it detects something in the PCI but it doesn't recognize as a soundcard, so is useless to play with the drivers
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: lsmod shows that the driver is loaded?
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: yeah, it does. weird
<CriminalMacabre> i think it's weird too
<bla|patrick> Seveas, i have them in my list
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: i'm not a sound guru, so that's all i know. sorry
<bla|patrick> but neither java nor azureus in synaptic
<bla|patrick> so it had not other choice than installing it manually
<Ng> whereabouts is that script that finds/mounts ntfs volumes for you? cba doing it by hand ;)
<ParTas> pleaze msg me to privat how to creat another partition or fotmat ubuntu
<ParTas> pleaze msg me to privat how to creat another partition or format ubuntu
<CriminalMacabre> robotgeek, there's any other help channel?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ParTas!*@*]  by Seveas
<Ng> also, does anyone know if it's possible to make breezy browse a windows server 2003 network? It just keeps asking for my login details, which I think relates to it defaulting to using crypto stuff :/
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: i would just suggest that you look up the forums if some else had this issue, or ask here again later.
<bla|patrick> ParTas, gparted
<CriminalMacabre> robotgeek, thanks
<bla|patrick> Seveas, do u know another sources that contaiin java and/or azureus?
<CriminalMacabre> robotgeek, you mean the forums of ununtu?
<CriminalMacabre> ubuntu
<CriminalMacabre> :S
<robotgeek> CriminalMacabre: yes
<bla|patrick> i wonder why nothing is working as its did in hoary :(
<bla|patrick> breezy: installing new software --> problems
<bla|patrick> hoary: installing new software --> be happy
<bla|patrick> but hoary is outdated :/
* robotgeek invokes the golden rule. if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<Corin> what types of server are there? web, ftp, irc....   anything else??
<bla|patrick> robotgeek, my hoary was broken
<bla|patrick> but now its even worse
<bla|patrick> the upgrade from hoary to breezy via repos destroyed kde...
<bla|patrick> here... any click a errormessage
<bla|patrick> i decided to make a clean install
<bla|patrick> AND i expected problems, but the situation now is silly
<bla|patrick> cant install anything and use it... it always takes hours to fix it :/
<angelfire> helloooooooooooooooooooooo
<angelfire> haha
<bla|patrick> angelfire, :'(
<Ophiocus> bla|patrick, did you try clean as in really clean? burning an iso n all?
<bla|patrick> jep
<bla|patrick> backuped my data
<Corin> anyone?
<bla|patrick> deleted ubuntu and started discinstaller
<martii> bla|patrick: breezy sux
<bla|patrick> firsttime i thought that breezy may be wrecked at install
<martii> bla|patrick: you will have alot of time making it work
<bla|patrick> so i decided to try it a 2nd time
<bla|patrick> nothing changed :(
<Ophiocus> bla|patrick, did you format your drive?
* robotgeek thinks breezy rocks. i don't use any non-free stuff
<Ophiocus> am still thinking vestiges may be corrupting your install
<bla|patrick> Ophiocus, if i had not i would be imipossible to install breezy
<bla|patrick> at least in the same partition
<bla|patrick> robotgeek, no opera, no azureus, no java, no flash?
<Ophiocus> and what problems are you having?
<robotgeek> Corin: apt-cache search server | less
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: yeah, nothing of all that
<bla|patrick> no flash O_o
<bla|patrick> ur kidding
<Ophiocus> Corin, wants you to do his homework, i say he should google for it
<Ophiocus> :)
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: you would be surprised at how fast your browsing is without all the crud :)
<bla|patrick> ya.. but i wont be able to play any games
<Ophiocus> me neither, good content sites dont tend to use flash, too coumbersome to maintain,. and not having flash is like, the best adblocker ever
<bla|patrick> neither java nor flash games
<bla|patrick> and this is a home pc
<robotgeek> bla|patrick: this is my home laptop :)
<bla|patrick> robotgeek, ok...
<bla|patrick> its ur taste...
<Ophiocus> bla|patrick, what kind of problem are you having?
<bla|patrick> i could stand that
<aris[glande] > i disagree with your opinion. flash *is* something one would want with good reasons
<aris[glande] > i have an amd64 and no flash *really* annoys me
<bla|patrick> Ophiocus, no sound in games, java doesnt working, azureus isnt starting coze of that
<robotgeek> aris[glande] : we could pursue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic without involing the wrath of the ops
<bla|patrick> i cant access bittorrent tracker
<bla|patrick> hmmm
<darksoul> hey, can you upgrade to a 64bit version of ubuntu without using the cd?
<Ng> aris[glande] : install a 32bit browser or buy crossover and use their 32bit plugin bridge
<bla|patrick> in kde my partitions (my mounted ones) are not displayed
<Ng> darksoul: from a 32bit version? almost certainly not
<Ophiocus> well granted you have config issues
<darksoul> Ng: *sigh* i just cant get my res to work right on a cd
<aris[glande] > Ng, or try to sue macromedia so they support amd64
<bla|patrick> Ophiocus, how do i solve them?
<darksoul> Ng: on the 64bit version..on 32bit my res is fine
<Ng> aris[glande] : sorry, I thought you wanted help, not to whinge
<aris[glande] > i said 'flash by default is important, you cannot tell somebody it's better not to use flash and no flash by default is good'
<Ophiocus> am asuming you run win games with cedega or something like that?,. try to configure it to work with the right soundcard
<bla|patrick> no.... enemy territory
<bla|patrick> linux version
<darksoul> Ng: why is it my res wont work right in 64bit but in x86 install it works fine?
<chiman> .
<bla|patrick> i haven tryed cedega because i have an ati card
<Ophiocus> kde no mounts showing up can be a user priviledges issue
<Ng> darksoul: what do you mean by "res"?
<bla|patrick> they dont support ati very well
<chiman> how do we create flash file in linux? is there any application in linux like macromedia flash?
<bla|patrick> Ophiocus, talking about that konqueror menu media:/ where kde should display my mounted drives
<robotgeek> aris[glande] : no one said that. i just said it's my opinion
<barongas> chiman, cxoffice has been known to claim to be able to run macromedia flash
<darksoul> Ng: my res sould be 2280x2024 or somthing like that, but on the 64bit version it wont change from the 3d defults
<Ophiocus> well, its all config issues,. you ll have to play around,.. no apps freezing or misbehaving is a good sign
<chiman> barongas, ok.. thanks
<darksoul> Ng: 3* not 3d lol
<bla|patrick> Ophiocus, i have no idea what i should do
<bla|patrick> i am a noob
<bla|patrick> all i can do is to ask for help
<bla|patrick> wiki.ubuntu is very useless at this point :(
<bla|patrick> and if i google for that konqueror issue i only get hints how to create mount-points
<bla|patrick> but thats not the problem :(
<darksoul> well wine is a good game runner if you can configure it right to your system settings..and are willing for a bit of lag
<Ng> darksoul: not sure, and I don't really have time to start digging through it with you. you could try and copy the xorg.conf from your 32bit install to the 64bit one maybe
<aris[glande] > darksoul, can you read anything on your screen with such a res ? :)
<bla|patrick> i aksed in differt linux forums but nobody had experienced this :(
<mustard5> bla|patrick, java sounds like the easiest issue to fix
<bonbon> hallo
<darksoul> aris: yes..its 1024x740 or somthing like that on the 64bit
<mustard5> welcome bonbon
<aris[glande] > darksoul, i only have 2304x1024
<darksoul> aris: it just wont go to the res i need it and its annoying, since i have a 17" LCD screen
<Ng> I'd be awfully surprised if a 17" LCD can do 2280x2024
<aris[glande] > darksoul, a 17" doing 2280x2024 ?
<bla|patrick> mustard5, my console tells "*+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<bla|patrick> " is active
<darksoul> aris: ..no..
<aris[glande] > you mean, 1280x1024
<bla|patrick> but i dont see the jre from sun i installed with deb
<darksoul> aris: it just wont go to the res i need. its stuck around 800X600
<fredforfaen> most 17" dont do more than 1600X1200
<barongas> Anyone know why my system will not mount my local reiserfs drive? the line in etc/fstab looks like: /dev/hdc1       /mnt/hd2        reiserfs        defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1 and I can mount it manually with sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hd2
<aris[glande] > my 18" does 1280x1024
<mustard5> bla|patrick, where did you download the java from?
<darksoul> aris: yea thats what mine does
<aris[glande] > i had no problem with the resolution
<darksoul> aris: and on the 64bit version it wont, which is why im on 32bit atm
<holycow> the tsclient in gnome / ubuntu doesn't do any ssh forwarding, does it?
<bla|patrick> from sun
<aris[glande] > i just had to add lines to have xinerama enabled
<bla|patrick> and processed it to a deb
<ookami> help! i cant seem to install wine properly... or i dont know what im doing.  i managed to install wine, but when trying to open a win program it says cant display location
<darksoul> aris: i tried that. it wouldent work. what did you add?
<mustard5> bla|patrick, using the wiki guide for installing java?
<aris[glande] > darksoul, for xinerama ?
<darksoul> aris: whatever will help is fine..but im thinking about xorg.conf
<bla|patrick> all i found is referring to a apt-get entry that doesnt exist anymore
<darksoul> bla: make sure you add SUDO before the apt-get commands
<mustard5> bla|patrick, if you installed it with a .deb you could uninstall it and try the deb package I can link you to
<bla|patrick> darksoul, i checked with synaptic
<bla|patrick> in the repos are no suns
<aris[glande] > darksoul, copy your 32 bits xorg.conf into a safe location, reinstall 64 bits and then inspect differences
<ookami> what is the command to start wine?
<bla|patrick> no sun-javas
<barongas> ookami, append http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/ to your /etc/apt/sources.list and get it via apt Then you prolly need to hassle it with configuring it
<darksoul> aris: will that work thou?
<bla|patrick> i added those backport list
<ni1s> ookami: wine <windowsprogram.exe>
<mustard5> bla|patrick, I can only help you if you listen
<darksoul> aris: and i really didint notice anything diffrant on the 64bit version..whats more better on it anyway? besides some things that have 64bit code..
<barongas> ookami, winecfg might be good to run first
<ni1s> ookami: google for +wine +sidenet
<ni1s> sidenets a good tool
<oy> A "sudo apt-get update" resulted in the following message:
<oy> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<ookami> bash: winecfg: command not found
<aris[glande] > darksoul, 64bits can be 30% faster in some operations
<darksoul> nils: how do you run games if they require a cd on wine..i managed to do it before but i forgot lol
<darksoul> aris: but theres alot less support right?
<aris[glande] > darksoul, a little less, and some compatibility issues
<bla|patrick> mustard5, uninstalled
<mustard5> k
<ni1s> darksoul: you need to create symlinks to your cdroms from dosdevices/
<mustard5> bla|patrick, download the jre1.5 package from here http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<mustard5> bla|patrick, I take it you are on breezy?
<ni1s> darksoul: that or a NoCD "patch"
<darksoul> aris: yea.. ill wait a bit, i thought this computer couldent even run a gui, it only ran on server-only..so i did a mem test and long behold.. 200 thou errors... i took out one ram stick and it runs smoth now..*sigh* i was about to buy a new cpu
<Corin> can someone tell me how to set a quote on a user account?
<darksoul> Corin: system/administration/users and groups ( i think )
<bla|patrick> W: Die Datei http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb konnte nicht heruntergeladen werden
<bla|patrick>   403 Forbidden
<darksoul> bla: get new sources. it might help
<mustard5> bla|patrick, hehe well that sucks :)
<ookami> how do i verify if wine is installed correctly?
<bla|patrick> i added seveas deb-link
<Corin> darksoul, in command-line?
<darksoul> Corin: no are you in gnome?
<mustard5> bla|patrick, sorry about that it was working today :)
<Corin> darksoul, no, im in command-line
<ookami> do i have to reboot after installing wine?
<ni1s> bla|patrick: download and install Automatrix -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<darksoul> Corin: oh lol
<darksoul> Corin: one sec
<Corin> ok
<darksoul> ookami: no
<ni1s> bla|patrick: install java and azureus with that
<mustard5> bla|patrick, when you downloaded from sun site, which package did you get?
<darksoul> ookami: just download a simple windows application, then right click on it and click run on wine or whatever
<darksoul> ookami: or go into terminal and cd to the dir, then type wine "name of your program"
<ookami> it does not offer that option :( thats whats puzzling me.
* ni1s prepares some falukorv
<bla|patrick> that installer, mustard5
<bla|patrick> W: GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht berprft werden weil ihre ffentlichen Schlssel nicht verfgbar sind: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<Corin_777> darksoul?
<mustard5> bla|patrick, on the main page of the yar repository is a gpg key
<darksoul> Corin_777: ?
<tche> Hello, how can I install the sun java virtual machine?
<Corin_777> darksoul, you said one sec...    ?
<Corin_777> highvoltage, that you?
<darksoul> Corin_777: i know, im looking it up
<Corin_777> ok
<Corin_777> :)
<Corin_777> highvoltage, that you?
<bla|patrick> jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<darksoul> Corin_777: http://ubuntuguide.org/#usersadministration that sould help
<Corin_777> :D
<bla|patrick> i unpacked that bin and made with alien a deb
<ookami> darksoul doing that i get: bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or director
<Seveas> darksoul, don't recommend ubuntuguide
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is crap
<oliTur> hi, does anybody have succeed installing freenx on ubuntu breezy ?
<mustard5> bla|patrick, ok I'm just checking the package myself...hang on :)
<Seveas> bla|patrick, if you go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl you see how to add the pubkey
<darksoul> Seaveas: he said hes in server-only mode, so its not crap in that area
<tche> thank you bla|patrick
<darksoul> ookami: then you might want to install wine
<bla|patrick> Seveas, it would be nice if u had added a "home" link on that site :/
<highvoltage> hello?
<darksoul> ookami: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Seveas> bla|patrick, there is....
<mustard5> Seveas, I'm getting connection issues to the site
<Seveas> mustard5, errors -> pastebin
<mustard5> k
<ookami> odd. i thought i already did that.
<bla|patrick> Seveas, ur iste doestn load
<ookami> *tries again*
<bla|patrick> site
<ookami> wincfg
<Seveas> bla|patrick, it's probably busy on the server
<bla|patrick> :/
<darksoul> Seveas: i have found ubuntuguide most reliable on server-only installs, dont say things you dont know about, unless you have been in server-only install and tried it lol
<oy> A "sudo apt-get update" resulted in the following message:
<oy> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<darksoul> ookami: did it help?
<oy> The instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes does not work
<darksoul> oy: ...the best way to install breezy is do a best install.. i found that out after 5 reinstalls of hory just to get breezy working right..then i still had to do a fresh install
<bla|patrick> W: Die Datei http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb konnte nicht heruntergeladen werden
<bla|patrick>   Konnte nicht mit seveas.ubuntulinux.nl:80 verbinden (83.160.7.26). - connect (111 Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt)
<darksoul> 5 am here =/
<oy> darksoul: Is that so.. :-(
<darksoul> oy: yea.. upgrading really messes your system up most of the time
<bla|patrick> Seveas, ok
<bla|patrick> got ya key
<VSpike> Can anyone tell me how I configure my ubuntu system to use DHCP to get an address on startup? I dont have any X installed
<bla|patrick> but still unable to access ur server :/
<mustard5> bla|patrick, I'm getting server busy errors, I'd wait till later
<oy> darksoul: What I really wanted to do, was to upgrade WindowMaker. Can I do that without upgrading to 5.10 ?
<bla|patrick> Seveas, have u some azureus builts for breezy too?
<orbx> Can anyone suggest a good C++ compiler for Ubuntu?
<|3lack|ce> 'lo y'all - any idea on why my browsers keep crashing after like a minute or so?
<darksoul> oy: donno.. i dont use that lol
<darksoul> oy: but prob, just wget it
<Seveas> bla|patrick, no
<VSpike> is there any way i can run the network configurator from the setup again?
<Seveas> bla|patrick, and Ive shut down the server - too many connections
<bla|patrick> ok
<|3lack|ce> happens on both ephiphany and firefox - site matters not, although things running flash or java make it happen faster.
<oy> darksoul: Ok. So there is no dependencies on the Ubuntu release as such.
<Corin_777> darksoul, ive had a look, didnt see much about quotas.....
<darksoul> Corin_777: what were you trying to do again lol
<Corin_777> darksoul, i have /var/www/sam/ owned by username "sam", i want to set a size limit either to user sam or folder /var/www/sam/
<bla|patrick> btw. in hoary i had this windows media codec stuff from repos
<bla|patrick> will that come back into breezy?
<N6REJ> I need help writing to a cdrw from the command line.  I have a large file I need to backup.
<darksoul> Corin_777: oh LOL website..that was system administration, your best bet would be to post in ubuntu forums or edit the apache.conf or somthing
<darksoul> Corin: or you could limit the file size some how..but im not sure...
<Corin_777> darksoul, i was told that it would be best to edit the ubuntu user settings, as apache couldnt do it or something...
<orbx> I'm new to linux, does anyone know how to compile C++ in the terminal?
<N6REJ> can anyone help me?
<darksoul> Corin: but hes going to be using FTP right
<ni1s> orbx: Compile C++ in the terminal? you mean using gcc from the command line?
<orbx> yes
<bla|patrick> hmmm... well iptables must block bittorrent
<bla|patrick> no peers here although it looks for 32minutes now
<ni1s> orbx: read the gcc and g++ man pages
<orbx> nils: how do you install gcc?
<queuetue> I did an "server" install and now would like to use the box in a more double-duty role.  How can I bring in the rest of a minimal "standard" ubuntu install?  (x server, gdm, etc...)
<orbx> nils: ok thank you
<darksoul> queuetue: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, then you would start gdm
<ni1s> orbx: 'sudo apt-get install gcc gcc-4.0 g++ g++-4.0'
<darksoul> queuetue: i think..i havent tried that yet on a server install
<ni1s> orbx: 'sudo apt-get install gcc-4.0-doc'
<jsubl2> orbx: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ni1s> yeah jsubl2 thanks
<VSpike> man dhclient
<orbx> nils: does g++ come with ubuntu or do i have to download?
<VSpike> soz wrong terminal
<|3lack|ce> comes with ubuntu
<ni1s> download it
<Astxist> heh
<orbx> nils: where from?
<queuetue> Wow, 792 images and 1.2 gigs for the desktop?  Does that sound right?
<ni1s> use Synaptic
<queuetue> I'm used to the old days, where an entire linux install was 100 megs or so... :)
* |3lack|ce waits patiently to see if he'll get an answer to his question.
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> does ubuntu have online package repositories like debian?  all i see is iso's
<|3lack|ce> xwindows based gui queuetue - always huge.
<wolverian> holycow, yes. packages.ubuntu.com is the WWW interface
<CriminalMacabre> sigh
<wolverian> holycow, the GUI interfaces are the application installer in the applications menu, Synaptic and apt.
<ni1s> |3lack|ce: Was the question why your borwser craches?
<queuetue> |3lack|ce: More gnome than X, I suspect.
<_jason> hi, can anyone help me with xbindkeys.  Is there a way to make a button repeat an action until it a key is released? I've tried reading the man page and searching but can't find out if this is possible.  Thanks.
<|3lack|ce> nils: yes.
<CriminalMacabre> breezy doesnt detect mu soundcard and I cannot find anything in the wiki
<theine> |3lack|ce, I'd guess due to a flaky plugin
<CriminalMacabre> I feel a little bit frustrated because there's no alsaconf
<ni1s> |3lack|ce: Probably a fauly plugin?
<ni1s> yah what he said
<holycow> wolverian, just want to download a package manually, not haveto fish it out of the apt cache :)
<|3lack|ce> theine: nils: how do I fix this issue?
* |3lack|ce grins evilly thinking that since 2 separate sources say this, it's probably correct.
<theine> |3lack|ce, avoid using that plugin
<wolverian> holycow, you want to download it but not install it?
<|3lack|ce> theine: that told me nothing - how do I tell which plugin is faulty?
<theine> |3lack|ce, type about:plugins in firefox's adress bar and see what's loaded
<ni1s> what plugins do you have in your plugin dir?
<|3lack|ce> theine: thanks much.
<holycow> wolverian, well of course, otherwise what is the point of a web interface with respect to apt?
<holycow> :)
<wolverian> holycow, apt-get install --download-only packagename
<theine> |3lack|ce, I don't know either which plugin you have to remove, but probably one of them...
<holycow> no that puts it in the cache, i'm not fishing crap out of that, but i found the web serach dealy
<holycow> cool :)
<|3lack|ce> theine: lol 2 plugins only - flash and futuresplash. I'm betting futuresplash...but who knows :P
<theine> |3lack|ce, I'd bet so too
<|3lack|ce> theine: how do I remove  this?   /me knows little about plugins :P
<ni1s> yeah me too
<theine> |3lack|ce, go to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<|3lack|ce> theine kk.
<theine> |3lack|ce, is there any futuresplash stuff in there?
<|3lack|ce> theine: couldn't get it - came up googlesearch for tilde. lemme try again.
<theine> |3lack|ce, wait!
<|3lack|ce> theine: waiting :)
<theine> |3lack|ce, open up a terminal
<|3lack|ce> ah k. sec
<theine> |3lack|ce, and type "cd ~/.mozilla/plugins"
<|3lack|ce> theine: k. there.
<theine> |3lack|ce, you know how to work the command line?
<|3lack|ce> theine: this will fix the epiphany too, yes?
<theine> |3lack|ce, probably
<wolverian> holycow, this is a bit silly, but: apt-get install --print-uris --assume-yes muine | awk '{print $1}' | tail -1 | xargs wget
<|3lack|ce> theine: sorry, I'm brand noob at this - one course in sco about 7 years back.
<theine> |3lack|ce, most likely
<holycow> wolverian, rofl :)
<enkrav> does ubuntus 5.10 cd ship with gcc?
<holycow> indeed :)
<|3lack|ce> theine: can ls and apt-get with the best of 'em, but that's about it.
<theine> |3lack|ce, ok, type "ls"
<|3lack|ce> theine: flashplayer.xpt libflashplayer.so
<wolverian> enkrav, no, install build-essential
<theine> |3lack|ce, type "rm flashplayer.xpt libflashplayer.so" and see if the crashes go away
<|3lack|ce> theine: kk. sec.
<enkrav> wolverian, I will need an internet connection, but at the moment the box has not, any advice?
<|3lack|ce> theine: both of 'em? hrm. can do.
<theine> |3lack|ce, you can always re-enable the flashplugin later
<|3lack|ce> theine: true. k. sec
<wolverian> enkrav, not really. sorry. :)
<orbx> nils: i have download g++, what do i do now?
<Corin_777> can someone tell me how to set a quota on one user, from command-line?
<warter> how do i set ubuntu up with 2 monitors
<warter> ??
* |3lack|ce decides not to scare theine and say he did it recursive, and instead says "mission accomplished."
<Juhaz> enkrav, gcc (4.0 and 3.3) is on cd but not installed by default
<|3lack|ce> theine: k. let's see if she crashes. sec
<moro> hi!I have a problem: I wrote a little program with emacs but if I try to compile it with gcc, it tell that stdio doesn't exist. wha't can i do?
<paulproteus> moro: Install build-essential.
<enkrav> Juhaz, with their corresponding devel glibcs?
* |3lack|ce waits on the first site to load.
<ookami> how do i rename my .wine folder?
<paulproteus> enkrav: If you want compiling to work, install build-essential first, then the specific compiler you want.
<moro> thanks!
<Corin_777> anyone?
<welp> in ubuntu good?
<bla|patrick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo?highlight=%28azureus%29 <--- which universe and multiverse must be there
<paulproteus> Corin_777: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialQuotas.html
<welp> anyone use ubuntu on a 64bit system?
<paulproteus> welp: Yes, people like me.
<Juhaz> enkrav, yeah, libc6-dev is there. would be silly to ship gcc if you couldn't use it to build anything :)
<warter> is there someone who can tell me how to turn on more than one vid card at once to support 2 monitors????
<welp> paulproteus, are there any ubuntu 64bit channels?
<paulproteus> welp: Beats me; I just hang out here.
<welp> paulproteus, lol
<warter> im running 64 bit
<theine> LOL!
<Corin_777> thanks paulproteus
<|3lack|ce> ok, that hurt :P
<welp> theine, ??
<CriminalMacabre> how can I see the module that my soundcard needs?
<|3lack|ce> theine: on firefox - went to one site and it never loaded, went to another and got slapped all the way back to login.
<theine> nevermind
<|3lack|ce> theine: trying ephiphany now.
<ookami> how do i delete a folder from a termainal?
<welp> is using ubuntu for 64bit faster than ubuntu for 32bit?
<paulproteus> welp: I get the feeling it'd be faster in 32-bit mode, actually.
<ookami> i want to delete .wine folder. how would i accomplish this?
<welp> paulproteus, why?
<paulproteus> ookami: In a terminal, do:
<paulproteus> cd $HOME
<paulproteus> rm -rf .wine
<theine> |3lack|ce, try fiefox again too after it has been restarted
<holycow> welp,  i didn't notice an overall increase in terms of feel
<|3lack|ce> theine ok, ephiphany is behaving - gonna try to reinstall flash and eliminate either it or the other one.
<|3lack|ce> theine: k. can do.
<paulproteus> ookami: *OR* enable hidden files in Nautilus, and just move it to trash, then empty trash.
<holycow> welp, there will be real increases for tasks that can use the 64 bit headroom, such as 3d rendering and so forth provided they are programed to do so
<theine> |3lack|ce, how did you install flash by the way?
<|3lack|ce> theine: firefox crashed miserably yet again. didn't knock me all the way to login this time though.
<ookami> enable hidden files? ive been wondering abuot that!
<|3lack|ce> theine: clicked on the 'click here to install' at the top of FF.
<paulproteus> I think it's in the View menu.
<welp> holycow, paulproteusm, so the only point in 64bitness is the support for 64bit filenames as opposed to 32bit filenames?
<theine> |3lack|ce, and you're using i386?
<welp> apart from what holycow just said
<|3lack|ce> theine: yep.
<theine> |3lack|ce, ok
<paulproteus> welp: "64-bit filenames"?
<holycow> heh
<holycow> 64 bit file names
<welp> paulproteus, wha...
<holycow> thats funny
<Corin_777> paulproteus, i didnt understand....
<holycow> welp, this isn't dos dude
<holycow> its support for 64 bit tasks
<theine> |3lack|ce, it's strange that firefox is still crashing
<welp> yeah but....
<ookami> yikes! thats a lot of stuff in that folder :) but thanks! now i can get a better understanding of the file system!
<bla|patrick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo?highlight=%28azureus%29 <--- which universe and multiverse must be there
<bla|patrick> cant find any hint in repos thats connected to azureus
<welp> i though something strange was going to happen in 2038
<|3lack|ce> theine: very. there's a new version of FF out effective yesterday though - considering updating but don't know how to manually install it -
<welp> or something
<holycow> what does that haveto do with 64 bit?
<welp> something to do with the unix time system
<theine> |3lack|ce, by the way, Shockwave Flash and Futuresplash Player are really one and the same plugin
<|3lack|ce> theine: and can't get thunderbird at all :P
<Corin_777> paulproteus, will you help? :)
<holycow> welp thats a specific issue that has nothing to do with 64 bit support :)
<theine> |3lack|ce, thunderbird doesn't work either??
<|3lack|ce> theine: k. thanks on that - and I'll keep that in mind. annoying really since one of my games sites is flash-dependent :/
<holycow> your like way offtopic
<welp> holycow, ohhh....
<|3lack|ce> theine: nope - couldn't ever get it to install. kept crashing in apt.
<welp> me?
<holycow> explaining the difference is probably beyond irc at this point, go use google
<welp> oh well....
<|3lack|ce> theine: gonna try it from synaptic later.
* |3lack|ce is on hoary - has ordered the new cd's though.
<theine> |3lack|ce, what did you do? sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird ?
<|3lack|ce> theine: nope. install throws you straight into aptitude on firstboot - installed from there.
<theine> |3lack|ce, that's news to me...
<welp> what's the latest ubuntu?
<welp> breezy badger?
<senectus> so where do we hide the doco on the ubuntu "server" install?
<theine> welp, 5.10
<|3lack|ce> theine: happened on all 5 of my hoary cd's. can't get a clean install from any of 'em and pay hell trying to get kernel on (takes 3 tries).
<senectus> Welp, aka Breezy
<welp> okies
<theine> |3lack|ce, so what kind of error messages do you get when trying a clean install?
<holycow> looks like its time to repackage xscreensavers-data package and get rid of 99% of the crappy screen savers :)
<holycow> hehe
<orbx> can anyone suggest a good C++ compiler?
<|3lack|ce> theine: redscreen at kernel attempt - then I go back to 'install base system'. repeat about 2 or 3 times and the kernel will finally install.
<Riddell> orbx: g++
<|3lack|ce> theine: then, after everything's done and it's setup for firstboot
<mifritscher> hi
<barongas> holycow, there's nothing wrong with 99% of the bad screensavers!
<orbx> Riddell: Where can i download g++ from?
<|3lack|ce> theine: I get 'there were errors in the installation - I will now launch aptitude. If you don't fix it from here, you'll have to fix it manually later.'
<|3lack|ce> theine: then I get aptitude.
<Riddell> orbx: the ubuntu archives
<mifritscher> I'm installing ubuntu on a failry slow machine (233 Mhz, 256 MB ram)
<theine> |3lack|ce, please open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<barongas> orbx, sudo apt-get install g++
<|3lack|ce> theine: k. sec.
<orbx> Riddell: thank you
<mifritscher> I have partitioned the HDDs and then entered Install the base system
<mifritscher> but a minute later I come back to the main installer menu
<dell500> if something isn't responding in console, how do  you kill it?
<mustard5> mifritscher, I've seen ubuntu installed on lower spec machines
<|3lack|ce> theine: 33% [Release gpgv 1877] Trace/breakpoint trap
<mifritscher> yes
<theine> |3lack|ce, what the?
<mifritscher> that's why I'm wondering
<|3lack|ce> theine: that's what came back. weird eh?
<mifritscher> I'm installing it on vmware btw
<orbx> barongas: whats 'sudo apt-get install g++'
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb Omega11!*@* %ParTas!*@* %tche_!*@* %sazwerx!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %omnid!*@*]  by Seveas
<theine> |3lack|ce, indeed
<mustard5> mifritscher, ah ok..I have no idea about vmware :)
<theine> |3lack|ce, try just "sudo apt-get update"
<|3lack|ce> theine: I was expecting a file update or something - and an install attempt. that's just odd. k. sec.
<mifritscher> but it worked on vmware an another machine
<Siph0n> lol its always a coincidence... someone is always asking a question i have the same question to :)
<theine> |3lack|ce, you'll probably get the same error again, but just to be sure
<|3lack|ce> theine: 0% [Working] Trace/breakpoint trap
<Siph0n> my firefox kept crashing too cause of flash :)
<mifritscher> I've the problem that a few entries of the menu are scrambled, too
<|3lack|ce> theine: that's from root terminal btw. no sudo necessary
<Siph0n> just fixed it through synaptic tho...
<mustard5> Siph0n, what was the fix?
<theine> |3lack|ce, how did you get a root prompt?
<|3lack|ce> siph0n: how?
<|3lack|ce> theine: applications > system tools > root terminal.
<Siph0n> lol it just crashed again :(
<orbx> Riddell: where in the ubuntu archives do i look for G+
<theine> |3lack|ce, ok, fine
<Seveas> orbx, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<|3lack|ce> theine: amazing what we noobs can come up with, ain't it?
<theine> |3lack|ce, well, the first thing you should try to fix is definitely the package manager
<Siph0n> i searched for flash, and clicked libswfdec0.3
<theine> |3lack|ce, yes, very impressive
<|3lack|ce> theine: k. how?
<orbx> Seveas: im new to linux whats does the command do and where do i put it?
* |3lack|ce has a nack at crashing things. 
<mustard5> Siph0n, are you using and intel vid card?
<theine> |3lack|ce, google for the error message you get from "apt-get update"
<mustard5> Siph0n, in particular the Intel 855GM
<theine> |3lack|ce, that's how i would get started...
<|3lack|ce> theine: btw I'm running nvidia vidcard - but have nvidia-glx installed.  k. I'll google it.
<Siph0n> the vid card is a GeForce 5900XT
<mustard5> Siph0n, hmmm k
<|3lack|ce> theine: whups, no help there - got back "Your search -  33% [Release gpgv 1877] Trace/breakpoint trap - did not match any documents."
<theine> |3lack|ce, I'd leave out 33% [...] 
<mustard5> Siph0n, you've done this command too ? sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<theine> |3lack|ce, try "ping www.google.com" from the root terminal
<|3lack|ce> theine: did - just put in Release gpgv 1877 - got back a page in russian, and a log of some emails at hobart group - nothing pertaining to th eerror there.
<theine> |3lack|ce, I didn't get any helpful results either...
<|3lack|ce> theine: pinging just fine and dandy.
<theine> |3lack|ce, then type "apt-setup"
<|3lack|ce> theine: k. sec.
<|3lack|ce> theine: k. doing it now.
<|3lack|ce> theine: ok this is odd. I got back 'CD rom contains a non-ubuntu cd' - but it's the original ubuntu cd I installed from....
<theine> |3lack|ce, can you let apt-setup ignore this and go on?
<|3lack|ce> theine: now it's asking me to choose a source - got an ftp or http I can give it?
<theine> |3lack|ce, choose http
<|3lack|ce> theine: failed to access the ubuntu archive.
<theine> |3lack|ce, that's no good
<|3lack|ce> theine: asking for a different source
<egoplastiek> just a small question about webmin: i can't see the modules after resolving a major problem with webmin after an ubuntu-upgrade...
<|3lack|ce> theine: yah, tell me about it. gonna try ftp next
<theine> |3lack|ce, try ftp then
<bone_idol> where can i download a pdf of the ubuntu 5.10 starter guidee ??
<|3lack|ce> theine: getting something off ftp.
<|3lack|ce> theine: Grrrr. same. it hit a couple things, then 'failed to access the ubuntu archive' again.
<_jason> !starterguide
<ubotu> _jason: What?
<bone_idol> :-(
<_jason> someone should make that :P let's see if we can find one
<theine> |3lack|ce, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin.com?
<theine> |3lack|ce, I think Ubuntu doesn't like your cdrom drive by the way...
<|3lack|ce> theine: how do I view sources.list? I'm in the right directory.
<|3lack|ce> theine: it liked the cd/rw even less... both atapi, I don't know why it doesn't.
<mustard5> |3lack|ce, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<theine> |3lack|ce, infinitely many choices... try "less /etc/apt/sources.list"
<|3lack|ce> theine: nothing in sources.list other than things commented.
<Siph0n> oops sorry was away... didnt do that sudo ln -s /usr ....... command
<|3lack|ce> theine: commented == things with two #'s by them, or one # by them, or both?
<theine> |3lack|ce, both
<theine> |3lack|ce, can you join #flood please ?
<|3lack|ce> theine: heading there now.
<theine> |3lack|ce, try this one
<smergler2> hey guys i just installed hoary on my laptop and it wont find my video drivers.. any advice
<_jason> bone_idol, I don't know if there is one, is there a particular reason you need a pdf?
<mustard5> Siph0n, its to do with setting up sound, but you never know..it might be an issue
<bone_idol> _jason: I'm giving aC[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[Cway preinstalled ubuntu pc
<bone_idol> and i wnat to prsss some docs in peoples hands
<bone_idol> oops
<Siph0n> k, just did it :)
<_jason> bone_idol, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<Siph0n> having a problem playing mp3s... think thats the reason?
<dell500> i just did sudo chown -R dell500:dell500 /media/raid0/ but it still doesn't give me permission  to write these files
<_jason> bone_idol, that's one one web page which should print out ok
<mustard5> possibly
<mustard5> Siph0n, possibly
<darksoul> how do i run starcraft on wine
<darksoul> !starcraft
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, darksoul
<lastnode> darksoul, does it use directx?
<mustard5> Siph0n, perhaps its a sound configuration issue
<darksoul> lastnode: yea i think, but i just need to know how to get past the cd athurication
<Siph0n> nope :( still says i dont have the right plugin
<lastnode> darksoul, wine doesnt do directx afaik
<darksoul> lastnode: i have gotten it to work before, i just need to know how to get past cd athurication on start
<mustard5> Siph0n, what did you install from synaptic?
<lastnode> darksoul, mm no idea then mate
<mustard5> Siph0n, flashplugin-nonfree ?
<linux_dude> how can i upgrade to breezy
<Siph0n> no.... can i use apt-get for that?
<_jason> ubotu, tell linux_dude about breezy
<Corin> can someone help me
<b_e_n_z> linux_dude, edit /etc/apt/sources.list to use the breezy repositories; apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Corin> my /var/www/sam/ folder is showing in it my entire pc
<Corin> the files in /var/www/sam/home/corin/ are the same that i created in /home/corin/ ....
<Corin> what has happened???
<ookami> i got a problem........ when i do:gedit ~/.wine/configthe file comes back blank..... nothing in there. im trying to set up DVD decryptor.
<orbx> can someone give me a link to where i can get g++
<Corin> ???
<Amaranth> ookami: that means that file doesn't exist
<xerxas> orbx: : apt-get install g++ ?
<ptlo> Corin, in terminal, type: ls -l /var/www | grep sam and check if the file is a symbolic link to /   (it will show up like: sam -> / )
<smergler2> hey guys i just installed hoary on my laptop and it wont find my video drivers.. any advice
<Seveas> smergler2, which card/
<orbx> xerxas: im new to linux what does that do?
<ookami> Amaranth, thats what i was thinking. Is that normal?
<Siph0n> apt-get could not find flashplugin-nonfree
<MolloS> i need to login as root (linux-noob) and i have Ubuntu 5.10, can anyone help me?
<mustard5> Siph0n, yep, but probably need multiverse enabled
<smergler2> Seveas: its the generic one that came with my dell laptop
<mustard5> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<Siph0n> how i enable that?
<Amaranth> ookami: it is if that's not the name of the file
<Amaranth> ookami: or if you don't have wine installed
<LathropWells> Hi Seveas :)
<Seveas> Siph0n, enable multiverse
<orbx> what do i do with  'apt-get install g++'
<Corin> ptlo, http://86.136.46.98/pastebin/view.php?id=7    thats what i did...
<Corin> ?
<anthony4286> did you upgrade?
<xerxas> orbx: it installs g++
<orbx> where do i type it
<nalioth_zZz> cafuego: several hfs+ partitions as a matter of fact
<ptlo> orbx, that instals the software package 'g++', which is what you want. this is a command-line usage, if you prefer gui, go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Seveas> !tell Siph0n about sources
<xerxas> orbx: if you're a newbie use synaptic package manager
<ookami> Amaranth, i do have it installed. i was just now running dvd decryptor, but its saying no drives detected.
<holycow> does anyone know where xscreensaver stores the screensaver list?  i can remove individual ones but then they become greyed out which is not really helpfull, they should dissapear entirely from the list ... ?
<it> if I want to download from " Seveas' Breezy packages v5.10
<it> Powered By Yars" .. what do I need to do?
<smergler2> Seveas: anything?
<xerxas> orbx: why do you need g++ ?
<Seveas> it, send me a msg :)
<ookami> amaranth, so im going over all the steps, and the one i skiped was editing the conf because......... well, its just not there.
<LathropWells> Is there an open source alternative plugin for .ram files?
<ptlo> orbx, ubuntu has thousantds of software packages prepared for your system, you can search/browse/install/uninstall them via synaptic. almost everything you want can be already found there (so if you want to install new software, you should check there first, instead of compiling it yourself)
<Amaranth> ookami: run wincfg
<Amaranth> err
<Seveas> smergler2, lspci output on the pastebin please
<Amaranth> winecfg
<smergler2> you want me to send you a msg i assume right?
<orbx> xerxas: i need g++ to program c++
<ookami> amaranth, done. i see wine configuration panel.......
<ptlo> Corin, well, that's strange. can you show me the output of: mount
<it> Seveas: like this? :)
<Seveas> smergler2, no, on the pastebin
<mustard5> Siph0n, you need to edit your sources.list did you get a link to the sources from ubotu?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Corin> ptlo, i just write "mount"?
<ptlo> Corin, yes. that will display the mounted filesystems
<LathropWells> Cedega is much easier to configure "Point2Play" - $5 pm isn't very much.
<Amaranth> ookami: have fun
<casola> ciao
<Siph0n> yup
<Amaranth> ookami: it should be easy enough to figure out on your own
<Amaranth> ookami: but i've never run it so...
<ookami> ah! it should be cdrom0 not cdrom.
<Corin> ptlo, http://86.136.46.98/pastebin/view.php?id=8
<anthony4286> i dont have any sound
<anthony4286> i checked the connections
<mustard5> Siph0n, k..well if you have any questions....
<Seveas> it, yeah sort of :)
<Seveas> see what miracles that does ;)
<smergler2> Seveas: sent
<orbx> thank you very much xerxas it worked fine
<LathropWells> Amaranth - Is there an alternative plugin for .ram files. realplayer just isn't very good
<Amaranth> LathropWells: not that i know of
<MolloS> does anyone know how to install mp3 support for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> LathropWells: but realplayer 10 was excellent when i used it
<Amaranth> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Corin> ptlo, any ideas?  and do you like my pastebin? :P
<Corin> (i havent had time to give it a nice look yet... :P
<ptlo> Corin, for some reason, you have mounted your entire system to /var/www/sam directory ... so it shows up in two places. the immediate fix is to do: sudo unmount  /var/www/sam , but if some software has done this setup, it will probably show up again after reboot
<Corin> ok
<ptlo> CoOL-S, pastebin's nice :) btw can i look at your /etc/fstab ?
<gsuveg> Seveas: hi. i whant to get skype.deb from you
<Seveas> smergler2, good, put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf there too
<ptlo> Corin, astebin's nice :) btw can i look at your /etc/fstab ?
<LathropWells> Amaranth - Okay, - jeez with the only player for ram files and money. - you think at least the player would be good. - lol
<gsuveg> Seveas: ti works with artsdp ?
<Seveas> smergler2, does X start at all?
<mustard5> gsuveg, I have another link if seveas's server is down
<Seveas> gsuveg, no idea, I don't use it myself
<Seveas> mustard5, it's not :)
<Corin> ptlo, sudo: unmount: not found
<Amaranth> LathropWells: it doesn't cost money
<gsuveg> i need this deb :)
<mustard5> Seveas, k
<mustard5> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<ptlo> Corin: sorry,  umount
<LathropWells> Seveas - Thanks You for running server.
<Seveas> gsuveg, you can grab it
<Steinbeck1> every now and then when i open limewire the computer locks up and i have to restart the computer
<gsuveg> Seveas: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu0_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<Steinbeck1> any idea on why that would happen?
<smergler2> Seveas: sent and yes.. it just doesnt go full screen
<Corin> ptlo, umount: /var/www/sam: device is busy
<Seveas> gsuveg, hmm, you should be able to download
<xerxas> orbx: great
<gsuveg> pardon?
<ptlo> Corin, ok then you've got something using it.
<xerxas> orbx: apt-get install does the same but through the command line
<Corin> ptlo apache2?
<ptlo> Corin, this didn't happen by accident, you probably installed/configured some software so it did that ... i'm sorry that i can't provide you with any specific help :(
<ptlo> Corin, perhaps, try stopping apache and then unmounting
<Corin> ok, dont go though
<Corin> how do i stop apache?
<Seveas> Corin, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop
<jjones> does anyone know of a good alternative to the clock applet in gnome?  whenever i click on the clock to view the calendar, it starts up evolution processes and tries to connect to an exchange server (I guess)
<gsuveg> Seveas: im made it myself
<orbx> i have installed g++ via the synaptic package manager, but how do i run it?
<gsuveg> mustard5: thanks, im rebuild it fom wiki
<mustard5> gsuveg, k
<smergler2> Seveas: anything?
<Corin> ptlo and Seveas, device stil busy...
<mustard5> gsuveg, there is a pre-made one at a link on that page though if you feel lazy ;)
<gsuveg> Seveas: are you update the skype after every release ?
<Corin> ?
<gsuveg> mustard5: now works the apt-get :)
<gsuveg> im happy
<darksoul> were do i install ABIT drivers?
<darksoul> (for my motherboard)
<ptlo> Corin, to see which processes are accessing /var/www/sam, you can use: sudo fuser -m /var/www/sam
<mustard5> gsuveg, thats the main thing
<ptlo> Corin, that should list process id's of processes using it. then you can do: ps auxw | grep <pid_from_the_list> to see what's going on
<zms> anybody using udev with LVM?
<gsuveg> mustard5: but my deb is finished too :)
<Seveas> gsuveg, yes
<gsuveg> Seveas: then im use your source then
<Corin> ptlo, http://pastebin.com/431638
<Corin> ptlo, quite a lot...
* gsuveg test skype with artsdp
<ptlo> Corin, oh, that's the list that's using / (root fs) also .... it won't be of much help :(
<gsuveg> core dump :(
<orbx> i have installed g++ via the synaptic package manager, but how do i run
<ptlo> orbx: type: g++
<smergler2> Seveas: hello?
<ptlo> orbx, what exactly do you need? programming environment, installing a third-party package from source, or something else?
<orbx> ptlo: type g++ where, the terminal?
<ptlo> orbx, yes.
<Corin_777> ptlo, ?
<zms> anybody using udev with LVM?
<orbx> ptlo: i need a C++ compiler
<ptlo> orbx, that will invoke the command-line C++ compiler
<gsuveg> Seveas: artsdsp -m skype and if i call it drop a core dump
<orbx> ptlo: i typed and it said 'no input files'
<ptlo> Corin_777, dunno, sorry, i'm out of ideas :(
<Corin_777> :o
<Corin_777> could i kill all those processes?
<Corin_777> and how?
<ptlo> orbx: to compile some c++ source, use this: g++ -o program_name program_source.cpp
<orbx> ptlo: ok i will go test out
<ptlo> Corin_777, no, you don't want to kill these, it's the entire system (see, the init process (1) is also in the list). your best bet is to locate why sam is mounted, prevent it from happening after reboot, and then rebooting the machine
<Corin_777> ptlo, can i just delete the "sam" folder?
<darksoul> how do i get my motherboards drivers for linux? *abit*
<ptlo> Corin_777, not while it's still mounted. if you touch anything inside, you'll delete the original fiels on / also, and that's certainly not w hat you want
<ptlo> Corin_777, is /var/www/sam mentioned in your /etc/fstab?
<Corin_777> im not sure...
<Corin_777> i'll check when its rebooted
<ptlo> Corin_777: grep sam /etc/fstab
<Corin_777> grep?
<orbx> ptlo: when i type that i get the same error message 'no input files'
<ptlo> orbx, well, did you specify the name of the source file (instead of "program_source.cpp" in the example)?
<orbx> ptlo: yes i did, do you have to display the full DIR and if so can you give me another example please
<void^> orbx, type: echo -ne "#include <iostream>\nint main() { std::cout << \"Hello\"; }\n" > tfile.cpp && g++ tfile.cpp && ./a.out
<dtamas> [off] How can I export all of mail form gmail?
<smergler2> Seveas: the thing is posted.. doyou have any ideas
<darksoul> im using ABIT motherboard, were do i get the drivers?
<void^> what drivers? why drivers?
<orbx> void^: nothing happended.
<darksoul> i need em so i can view my system info temp/etc/fan speeds..the like
<ptlo> orbx, http://rafb.net/paste/results/exawg450.html
<darksoul> !abit
<ubotu> darksoul: Are you smoking crack?
* void^ sighs
<darksoul> !nivida
<ubotu> darksoul: No idea
<MarceloRedes> Algum brasileiro ?
<void^> darksoul, either use acpi or lm_sensors or the like
<darksoul> void: were do i get them?
<void^> might need lm_sensors to view fan speeds and toys like that
<MarceloRedes> preciso de ajuda para instalar o Ubuntu
<rambo3> is there something wrong with crack now
<darksoul> void: can i change the fan speeds? lol..
<ptlo> Corin_777, grep <pattern> <file> ...  checks for pattern in the file, and displays the lines in which it's found
<void^> no.
<darksoul> ,,,,,
<orbx> ptlo: what is the link for?
<MarceloRedes> Brazilian ?
<void^> i'm not aware of a way to change fan speeds (not that anyone would need such a feature)
<darksoul> void: were do i get them thou
<darksoul> void: i know lol...but were do i get the programs
<void^> should be available via apt-get
<darksoul> void: what one sould i get?
<void^> package called lm-sensors in debian
<darksoul> void: what ones better for viewing system info
<void^> acpi is in your kernel, if it's enabled. see /proc/acpi/*
<void^> or install acpi package and do acpi -V
<Corin_777> ptlo, fstab is this: http://86.136.46.98/pastebin/view.php?id=9
<darksoul> void: it says its installed...but i dont see it..what do i type in to run it =/
<ptlo> orbx, it's an example of g++ invocation (essentially what void^ said, just in a few lines)
<ptlo> Corin_777, there, in the last line, is your problem
<mustard5> Siph0n, you had any success with getting that package?
<orbx> ptlo: i know but is there a quick test i can run to see if g++ is actually working
<Corin_777> ptlo, ok, what should i change?
<ptlo> orbx, that's the quick test :)
<orbx> ptlo: i see
<rambo3> i gave up on acpi , removed it from my debian laptop.
<ddaa> Hey, anybody can hint me at a vaguely sane way to get gutenprint 5.0.0-rc1 up and running on breezy?
<SirKillalot> can I change the channel of volume my keyboard shortcut changes?
<ddaa> (I need it to get a proper driver for an Epson stylus cx3650)
<Corin_777> ptlo, using my pastebin, can you show me what fstab SHOULD look like for me?
<Corin_777> :)
<darksoul> void: what command do i need to type in terminal
<ptlo> Corin_777, well, if you delete that last line, and reboot, it won't be mounted on next reboot. but if some program put it there, it may fail/crash or add it again :)
<SirKillalot> darksoul, what??
<SirKillalot> darksoul, ah understood
<ptlo> Corin_777, the line with LABEL=/ in the beginning is suspicious to me
<Corin_777> ok
<Corin_777> brb
<darksoul> SirKillalot: what do i type in terminal to run sensord
<Siph0n> sorry nope, no success... i tryed the new sources.list, and had issues.. i have to get to class tho :(
<Siph0n> ill try again later, or during class :)
<SirKillalot> darksoul, I guess "sensord"
<BluesRocker> I have problem with artsd with some KDE apps, need help
<darksoul> SirKillalot i typed that in..nothing happened
<BluesRocker> !artsd
<ubotu> BluesRocker: I don't know, could you explain it?
<frogzoo> ptlo: you do know LABEL=/ in fstab is legit, n'est ce pas?
<darksoul> SirKillalot: all i want to do is see fan speeds and temp
<orbx> ptlo: when i typed it nothing happend, just skipped to the next line
<gsuveg> Seveas: thanks a lot.
<gsuveg> bye
<ptlo> frogzoo, of course. corin's problem is that something mounted root partiion to another place (so he now has /dev/hda1 mounted on two places), and the LABEL=/ string is located in the "offending" line, that's what i was referring to
<darksoul> anyone know how to moniter your cpu temp and fan speeds, etc?
<frogzoo> ptlo: sure, cool, np
<ptlo> frogzoo, if you h ave any knowledge of what in ubuntu would remount root fs, please share it with us (i don't know what's happening here)
<frogzoo> ptlo: Corin_777 show me the fstab...
<LathropWells> darksoul - void gave that info earlier - my desktop had this  sudo cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/*
<ptlo> frogzoo, http://86.136.46.98/pastebin/view.php?id=9
<darksoul> LathropWells: i know he gave the info, i downloaded,but how do i use the program
<jino> hi all
<jino> how can i upgrade to breezy ?
<jino> plz help
<void^> darksoul, if you're talking about acpi, you need no program. navigate to /proc/acpi and look at the files there.
<rambo3> arent there gdesklets for monitoring such stuff?
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell jino about breezy
<Corin_777> ptlo, youre a genius
<Corin_777> its sorted
<raphink> change your repos and run dist-upgrade jino
<darksoul> void: im talking about that sensors
<LathropWells> darksoul - i dunno - i come here and you guys insist on teaching me something. - guess #windows would be better for sleeping. eh?
<Corin_777> possible because i uninstalled quota and quotatool before rebooting, but yay!
<void^> darksoul, for lm-sensors you run sensors-detect as root to config and sensors to see the readouts
<darksoul> LathropWells: hell no windows sucks
<Seveas> !tell jino about breezy
<Seveas> narf
<Seveas> !tell Seveas to start reading
<ptlo> Corin_777, np, glad i could help :)
<Corin_777> :D
<Corin_777> now, back to my original problem...  :P
<SirKillalot> darksoul, I type "sensors" for that
<Corin_777> is it possible to limit the size of /var/www/sam/ ?
<Corin_777> :)
<dabaR_> !tell Seveas about talking to himself through the bot
<void^> (and there are vartious plugins available for window managers and gkrellm etc)
<void^> -t
<LathropWells> talking to himself through the bot
<LathropWells> oops
<frogzoo> ptlo: Corin_777 - mount can get confused if you start mixing volume labels with device names, just btw
<dabaR_> LathropWells: do it in private
<Corin_777> ok frogzoo
<darksoul> void: for /proc/acpi, whats the command i need to run to scan it or whatever..it keeps saying command not found
<Corin_777> frogzoo, could you help me limit the size of that directory please?
<frogzoo> Corin_777: on the last line?
<Corin_777> what last line?
<frogzoo> /var/www/sam ?
<dabaR_> darksoul: have you tried cat?
<darksoul> dabaR: no
<Corin_777> i frogzoo, i have fixed the problem, but i want to make it so that /var/www/sam/ can only be a certain size...
<void^> darksoul, open a terminal. type cd /proc/acpi. type ls. type cd thermal. type ls. go on on your own.
<void^> sorry, thermal_zone, not thermal
<frogzoo> Corin_777: the cop out would be to give it its own partition ?
<Corin_777> frogzoo, how?  im quite new to linux, even newer to command-line
<frogzoo> Corin_777: with an unformatted disk, you can use fdisk to create & delete disk partitions - but once you've installed, you're a bit restricted as to what's possible - do a "sudo fdisk -l" & it will show you current disk layout
<Corin_777> frogzoo, http://86.136.46.98/pastebin/view.php?id=10
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> return of the spam freaks
<IcemanV9> any1 - what's the command to list all software installed on my box??
<Seveas> IcemanV9, dpkg -l
<Corin_777> frogzoo, ???
<frogzoo> Corin_777: you've got 19.5 gigs allocated to /, & 500meg to swap - how customised is your install I'm wondering?
<IcemanV9> awesome! thanks, Seveas
<Corin_777> frogzoo, i just installed it default...
<Corin_777> i formatted the HDD, then installed ubuntu on it
<frogzoo> Corin_777: usually you'd only allocate say a couple gig to /, then have a /usr about 15gig, and maybe a couple for /var, couple for /home + swap
<orbx> ptlo: i have done that test and it came up with a error message is that good or bad ?
<frogzoo> Corin_777: the thing is, fdisk lets you plan the disk allocation to your file systems, but once the OS is installed, it's a bit difficult to go back & start again
<Corin_777> ok
<Corin_777> so is there a way to allocate a quota without partitions?
<LathropWells> Is there a good tar script for Ubuntu?   A way to boot from a copied CD image?
<frogzoo> Corin_777: sure, but it uses CPU - it's better if you can preallocate it, but guess you can use quotas & should be ok
<Corin_777> frogzoo, will you help me set it up?
<ptlo> orbx, that's bad. please paste the error message (see the topic for paste address)
<frogzoo> Corin_777: well bear with me, I haven't done this before either
<Corin_777> ok frogzoo
<Corin_777> at least you have the advantage of not being dumb
<Corin_777> :P
<nalioth> Corin_777: being dumb is correctable
<Corin_777> nalioth, quit it lol
<dpupp> im having some major issues getting wine working right and im in need of some help on a step by step basis. could someone assist me please? i just removed everything wine to start clean.
<Silencer> I have a problem :(
<Silencer> W: GPG error: http://cs.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Silencer about gpgerr
<nalioth> Silencer: check your priv msgs, please
<LathropWells>   dpupp - we aren't very good with wine here best advice is at frankscorner.org or #wine #cedega here on freenode
<dpupp> ah thanks
<rambo3> dpupp -> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<Silencer> nalioth, thx too much
* _native_ "hey guys" trips on shoe laces. thump
<mustard5> :)
<_native_> its early
<nathanj> anyone know why icant access the font i copy into gnome fonts:////?
<dpupp> rambo, it provides no instructions on installing :( i dont mean to sound dumb, im just really new to this.
* mustard5 quickly studies up on installing fonts
<nathanj> mustard5: oh please this is harder than i thoigh its a manual font i downloaded off the internet
<nathanj> not a deb
<rambo3> well you donload : wine-config-sidenet-1.9.0.tgz , then unpack it  and read readme file. download dcom and other stiff that is says , and install ot
<welp> does wine work well in ubuntu?
<rambo3> yes
<mustard5> nathan_, in the wiki I can see a couple of different ways to install fonts
<nathanj> im running cedega-i386 under amd64 perfectly with no chroot :)
<nathanj> mustard5: havin look now
<mustard5> nathan_, one is the way you are doing it..I assume dragging and dropping the font into nautilus
<mustard5> nathan_, I'll get the link
<mustard5> nathanj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<nathanj> yeah
<nathanj> but it aint work ing :P
<frogzoo> Corin_777: did you delete that last line in fstab, with the LABEL=/ ???
<Corin_777> yes
<mustard5> nathanj, I suppose you could try the other manual install options :)
<nalioth> nathanj: install any truetype fonts in ~/.fonts
<mustard5> nathan_, but perhaps if one fails they all fail..who knows
<nathanj> this is a pcf file
<dpupp> how do i search for a file in ubuntu? i want to see where a conf file went.
<nathanj> linux spec font gile
<nathanj> dpupp: locate <filename>
<dpupp> k
<nathanj> dpupp: but do updatedb before ya start searching :)
<orbx> ptlo: im sorry i have been away, the error message was 'unexpected )
<frogzoo> Corin_777: right, you need to edit the root mount to look like this "/dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,usrquota,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<orbx> ptlo: it was a C++ error message so does that mean it worked?
<ptlo> orbx, ah, well, yeah :)
<nathanj> any more ideas?
<Corin_777> frogzoo, edit whatnow? how?
<frogzoo> Corin_777: install the quota tool packages "quota" and "quotatool"
<mustard5> nathanj, I would ask that pcf question again with the nick of the person you wanted to address it to
<Corin_777> ok
<mustard5> nathanj, I can tell you he is busy in another channel ;)
<orbx> ptlo: ok cool, so now how do i compile a specific file?
<ptlo> orbx, well, in the paste i gave you link to, you have an example line g++ -o hello hello.cpp <- that's it
<ptlo> just follow that pattern
<mustard5> nathanj, using the nick will set off the notification
<orbx> ptlo: ok so i dont have to specify the root '\home\cpp
<ptlo> orbx, no if the file is in the current directory
<BuFF> how could i view .*chm files ?
<ptlo> orbx,btw in linux, paths are written with '/' as the path separator: so that's /home/cpp/something , not \home\cpp
<orbx> ok
<Corin_777> frogzoo, installed those...
<BuFF> what program should i use ?
<orbx> ptlo: sorry what do you mean the 'current directory'
<ptlo> orbx, the directory that you're "in" at the moment of writing the command line (all of this is regarding the command line usage, in terminal...)
<ptlo> orbx: you can see in which current directory you're in by issuing command: pwd (print workign directory)
<orbx> ah
<orbx> thank you
<frogzoo> Corin_777: damn, looks like you can only set quotas on file systems anyway, not on just directories
<Corin_777> :o
<frogzoo> Corin_777: but we can still set an upper limit for user sam if you like?
<Corin_777> yeah
<MarcN> BuFF: Off hand I don't know, but try http://www.google.com/linux
<frogzoo> Corin_777: well, you need to remount / - I'd just reboot
<Corin_777> frogzoo, cant at the moment, i'll bbl
<Corin_777> thanks
<Corin_777> :)
<N6REJ> I need some help resizing my partitions
<orbx> ptlo: thank you very much ptlo you have been a VERY big help
<orbx> ptlo: i dont know how i would have ever worked it all out without you
<frogzoo> Corin_777: once you reboot, the only step remaining should be "quotatool -u sam -b SIZEINK /', then "quota sam" just to check
<Corin_777> ok
<Corin_777> thanks
<Corin_777> i'll bbl
<Corin_777> @:D
<Corin_777> :D
<frogzoo> Corin_777: well good luck, I'm gonna have to head
<frogzoo> :)
<Corin_777> head?
<Corin_777> bed?
<frogzoo> yeh, that
<nathanj> nalioth: what about a pcf file?
<nalioth> nathanj: what about a pcf file?
<nathanj> nalioth: how do i instakll one of em?
<orbx> ptlo: sorry one more thing, completely unrelared to C++ but
<orbx> ptlo: do you know of a good FTP client?
<mustard5> nalioth, a font install
<nalioth> nathanj: i have no idea what a pcf is
<nathanj> linux font file
<AMDXP> anyone have any issues with the hoary to breezy upgrade?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<MarcN> AMDXP: worked fine for me.  Follow the instructions in the wiki.
* MarcN is now running dapper.
<mustard5> AMDXP, you read the guide to upgrading from the wiki?  (no issues for me)
<AMDXP> i am doing that now
<AMDXP> i had hardware issues with the install freezing at 52%
<AMDXP> it was a bad memory stick i had 3 sticks of 256M SD ram
<MarcN> AMDXP: on a laptop?  Try turning off acpi.  It may be getting too hot.
<AMDXP> no desktop
<mustard5> AMDXP, on breezy dist-upgrade?
<AMDXP> i took 2 sticks out
<nathanj> nalioth: linux font file apparently
<MarcN> bad memory is always bad
<AMDXP> and the install went fine
<AMDXP> i installed hoary with ease
<AMDXP> doing the update now
<AMDXP> i already have breezy running on another box
<nathanj> nalioth: got it :) http://www.gamedev.net/community/forums/topic.asp?topic_id=208703
<nalioth> nathanj: i only know about truetype fonts
<mustard5> nathanj, you tried the X way?
<ptlo> orbx, dunno, try gftp (gui) or lftp (cmdline - that's my favorite, but i prefer command line for many uses :)
<orbx> ptlo: ok i got gftp, i will be uploading alot of php files so i thought gui would be more sensible
<nathanj> mustard5: nah i just installed the ttf version :)
<egoleo> hey
<egoleo> i am having StarDict
<egoleo> but when i try to search for a word
<paulproteus> orbx: If you're doing a lot of work with remote servers, I suggest you try Konqueror.
<egoleo> i get this error
<paulproteus> You can treat remote filesystems (accessible by FTP or SSH) as if they were local.  Very convenient.
<egoleo> so how do i fix it
<AMDXP> on my other breezy box however i did have problems with xfce running it wouldnt start
<IcemanV9> nathanj:  i am assuming that you already installed msttcorefonts? if not, why not install it. :)
<AMDXP> i hope i dont have problems with it this time
<mustard5> nathanj, whatever works is good :)
<orbx> paulproteus: why will Konqueror help?
<AMDXP> can you run gdesklets with xfce4?
<egoleo> is says no dic server
<nathanj> IcemanV9: yea alrady installed iam currently trying to install profont :)
<nosilver4u> i'm trying to use mdadm, but all of a sudden all my /dev/md* devices just dissappeared after a reboot, any ideas?
<paulproteus> orbx: It's a bit more sensible of an FTP interface, plus it can do other protocols.
<IcemanV9> nathanj:  gotcha. :)
<egoleo> and also which program can i use to listen to radio
<egoleo> can someone help me out
<paulproteus> egoleo: Rhythmbox can listen to web radio.
<rambo3> AMDXP you can
<AMDXP> paul: cant xmms do that too
<egoleo> ok
<paulproteus> AMDXP: Beep-media-player > XMMS
<nosilver4u> i can see them in /dev/.static/, but why aren't they in the regular location, and how can i get them back?
<orbx> paulproteus: so there is a Konqueror ftp client, i thought it was only a web browser
<egoleo> i have been trying it
<egoleo> but still
<paulproteus> orbx: It's also a regular file manager.
<AMDXP> ok paul i didnt know =(
<paulproteus> AMDXP: We need to run-screaming-away from XMMS.  GTK1 sucks.
<paulproteus> AMDXP: No prob. :)
<AMDXP> rambo3: sweet!!
<egoleo> what abt the StarDict
<AMDXP> paul but what about my winamp skins =(
<Amaranth> xmms is moving to gtk2
<Amaranth> although beep-media-player is already gtk2
<nathanj> ahhh all working
<nathanj> very nice font :)
<IcemanV9> AMDXP:  bmp will accept winamp skins
<tim__> Hiya !  Can anyone tell me how to add a monitor resolution to my list ?  I mistakenly forgot to add the extra resolutions when I loaded Ubuntu  :o/
<Astxist> heh must be the slow time, I can actually read the text before it scrolls out of view :)
<aet> xmms2 will have gtk2 not xmms
<AMDXP> Iceman: bmp?
<IcemanV9> beep-media-player
<AMDXP> ok
<AMDXP> i will try it
<AMDXP> i wont be using this box for audio though
<Ophiocus> is there any way to read what errors the login panel gives you after loggin in?
<rob_p> tim__:  As long as your video card supports them, and the correct driver is being used, all you have to do is add them to the xorg.conf file.
<AMDXP> Iceman: do you use MPlayer for dvd videos?
<Ophiocus> i mean, when i log on login panel accepts login but tells me something about a home/.mdcr not beeing set properly and beeing ignored,
<orbx> does anyone know of a gui FTP client other than gFTP
<tim__> rob_p:  excellent. I knew there was a way :o)  Now....where is the xorg.conf held ?  And do I need to SUDO to it ?
* mustard5 goes looking at /home .mdcr
<mustard5> Ophiocus, hmm I have no .mdcr
<fct> hi
<ptlo> orbx: you should also be able to type: ftp://host/path as location in nautilus, and browse/access ftp server in a normal window - copy/paste and dragging between local and remote folders should work
<Ophiocus> sorry dmrc it is
<Ophiocus> .dmrc
* mustard5 looks at his .dmrc
<rob_p> tim__:  Might I suggest using dpkg-reconfigure to do it for you?  It takes a lot of guesswork out of editing your xorg.conf file.  Simply type, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" at the command line.  It will give you the option to add whatever resolutions you like.  However, your card must be able to support them.
<nathanj> wihs there was gui xorg configurer :P
<mustard5> Ophiocus, not much in it really
<Ophiocus> if you got more than one line ,..
<tim__> rob_p: hey thanx !  That sounds like a plan !   Thanx for your help. This place rocks :o)
<mustard5> Ophiocus, you want to see mine in #fllod?
<mustard5> Ophiocus, #flood?
<IcemanV9> AMDXP: nope. i mean mplayer worked, but i rather use xine since it supports CC
<rob_p> tim__:  However, if you prefer manually editing it, the file you want is /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Ophiocus> yup
* Corin_777 is away: I'm busy
<rob_p> tim__:  Ok.  Good luck with it. :-)
<orbx> ptlo: im sorry but whats the code in the terminal to compile C++? g++ -o name.cpp?
<mustard5> Ophiocus, /join #flood
<mustard5> doh
<mustard5> hehe
<Ophiocus> wrong x clicked
<Ophiocus> :P
<nathanj> orbx: gcc -o file.cpp
<nathanj> orbx: sorry man gcc
<orbx> nthanj: ok i got thanks man
<nathanj> orbx: gcc inout.cpp -o prog
<nathanj> :)
<AMDXP> Iceman: ok I am just trying to avoid a lot of headache i had enough on the install
<AMDXP> lol
<fct> be careful with the "-o output_file" thingie, you could overwrite source code
<orbx> nathaj: i used g++ -o name name.cpp
<nathanj> orbx: note fct comment :) maybe use a sep dir for outputs :)
<IcemanV9> AMDXP: one tip fer ya -> use tab key to complete nick :)
<nathanj> the beuties of <tab>
<IcemanV9> AMDXP: that should cheer u up a bit ;)
<nathanj> can you theme gaim>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<IcemanV9> nathanj: maybe .. check out gaim FAQ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<fct> gaim uses gtk themes, so changing the gtk/gnome theme affects it (if you mean widget theming)
<fct> I'm getting 403s when trying to get freenx for breezy from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl, anyone knows what's up?
<nalioth> fct: you'll have to ask seveas to open it up for you
<fct> huh? Isn't it a public repository?
<nathanj> http://www.tuskore.com/20051113.png
<nathanj> see that gaim
<nathanj> i want mine like that :P
<nathanj> im using all the same themes as him too
<Ophiocus> soo
<Ophiocus> file sould be owned by user and have 644 permissions
<Ophiocus> the sould aint my typo
<mustard5> Ophiocus, hmmm curious that it would tell you a different permission to what I have
<mustard5> -rw-------  1 seablue seablue 26 2005-09-15 00:39 .dmrc
<mustard5> mines just rw
<Glassius> i am trying to install the vpn-client and need the kernel source to do so? does ubuntu use the vanilla kernel? i can't apt-get untill i get the vpn up and running
<Ophiocus> can fix that, but still,.. maybe it that message is hardwired its from previous versions and no longer vbalid in breezy?
<mustard5> Ophiocus, hmmm well I am on dapper atm actually hehehe
<Ophiocus> ah
<mustard5> Ophiocus, I suppose that could be relevant
<Ophiocus> indeed
<Ophiocus> but still
<jandusion> selinium, are you there??
<Xanadu> I've been trying to create a page on LaptopTestingTeam wiki but it tells me I am not allowed to edit the page.
<mustard5> Xanadu, and you are registerd?
<Glassius> anyone? can i use the vanilla kernel source?
<Xanadu> I'm registered with Launchpad
<Xanadu> I don't see anywhere to register with laptoptestingteam
<mustard5> Xanadu, top right corner?
<mustard5> Xanadu, there is a login I think
<fblade> hey guys how can i upgrade my version of ubuntu to the atest one?
<mustard5> fblade, what are you on now?
<Xanadu> aaah see it mustard5 - off to try it
<mustard5> Glassius, I wish I knew
<fblade> mustard5: im on hoary
<mustard5> Glassius, the only thing that comes to mind is a thread in ubuntu forums about installing a vanilla kernel, which makes me think its not the default.  ignore me if this is irrelevant
<cusco> hi
<jandusion> hey can any1 tell me the command to install skype from terminal   im useing ubuntu
<cusco> I just did a terrible thing
<LathropWells> Sound Recorder isn't working. - Any tips?
<mustard5> Glassius, personally I dont know a vanilla kernel from a normal kernel :)
<jandusion> heh
<mustard5> fblade, read this link from ubotu
<mustard5> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<cusco> anyone here using a toshiba laptop?
<LathropWells> <<- prefers the cherry garcia kernel
<Dr_Willis> cusco,  thers dozens of different toshiba laptops
<cusco> I know...
<Dr_Willis> so you MAY want to give a little more details.
<leo__> how do i get two monitors working i just installed an nvidia driver but i can't find anything about twinview???
<Glassius> mustard5: hehe
<cusco> Dr_Willis, oh well... I just did a sudo seed /etc/modules
<Glassius> think i found a way
<LathropWells> leo__ -xinerama i think
<jandusion> selinium, are you there??
<cusco> see
<orbx> does anyone know whether its possible to install apache on ubuntu?
<leo__> thanks!
<Glassius> got synaptic working through the proxy
<Caronte> Wich version of Tcl/Tk is recommended to use on Ubuntu BB?
<cusco> sed
<El_Che> leo__: xinerama worked fine with the standard ati module
<mustard5> Glassius, ah sounds good :)
<fct> orbx, sure
<cusco> ai
<orbx> fct: do you download off the net or is it on the synaptic package manager
<cusco> Dr_Willis, Ijust did a tee /etc/modules
<cusco> I got no /etc/modules
<carrot> i've a question - i'm running hoary, and i'd like to upgrade to breezy. is there anything to do besides editing sources.list and apt-get upgrade?
<fct> orbx, you can install it with synaptic, just need to activate the universe repository
<cusco> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Dr_Willis> cusco,  you mean a 'cat /etc/modules' ?
<cusco> Dr_Willis, no :( the file is blank
<carrot> thanks
<cusco> I go a moment of stupiditty
<orbx> fct: how do i do that
<lanjelot> is there a way to jump to a man page from the firefox browser ?
<mustard5> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<mustard5> orbx, read that stuff from ubotu
<orbx> ok mustard5
<jandusion> any1 got time to help me?
<mustard5> jandusion, depends on the problem
<Dr_Willis> lanjelot,  ive seen some manpage2html front ends/cgi scripts - but nothing  by default that lets you do that.
<jandusion> sudo dpkg -i ~/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<jandusion>    this command dosnt work
<orbx> mustard5: so i'm guessing mysql can be installed on ubuntu as well?
<mustard5> orbx, yep
<El_Che> jandusion: download the static compiled tar
<orbx> mustard5: thanks for the info.
<mustard5> orbx, its all in the repositories...but you need to enable them all :)
<nathanj> hrmm
<El_Che> jandusion: that version works fine with me
<jandusion> El_Che, from??
<orbx> mustard5: yea im doing as we speak
<fblade> hey guys should i trust the reposratires of the unofical ubuntu guide?
<jandusion> nop
<mustard5> jandusion, really need to see the error message
<mustard5> paste it in the pastebin
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jandusion> mustard5, well thats the problem... there is no error message
<mustard5> jandusion, have you looked in the menus for it?
<mustard5> jandusion, look under applications>>internet
<IcemanV9> orbx: more info on lamp -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=LAMPForHoary
<mustard5> jandusion, I assume you saw some installation stuff going on when you did that command?
<jandusion> mustard5, nope nothing... and thats what bothering me
<ubuntu-newbie> hi
<ubuntu-newbie> i cant seem to play avi with totem
<ubuntu-newbie> why
<mustard5> jandusion, it should at least say something...thats quite strange
<mikeval> other than using Smart Boot Manager (which didnt work), how can i install ubuntu in a system that wont boot from cd? is there an 'official boot floppy disk'?
<ubuntu-newbie> anybody?
<jandusion> im useing that command over and over again...... nothing.... not an error message not anything
<mustard5> ubuntu-newbie, you read restricted formats at the wiki?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell ubuntu-newbie about restricted
<mustard5> jandusion, I think you have some other problem going on there
<mustard5> jandusion, it should at least say that it is installing the package and tell you of its progress
<jandusion> mustard5, iv used this command>  wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu0_i386.deb and downloaded that pack
<ubuntu-newbie> thanks ill try that
<mustard5> jandusion, was the download succesful?
<mustard5> jandusion, I use that one myself
<jandusion> 100%
<LathropWells> mikeval - yes there is a boot img file  ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19428.html
* mustard5 checks his skype version
<ubuntu-newbie> mustard5,  i dont see anything about .avi formats?
<ubuntu-newbie> *formats
<mustard5> ubuntu-newbie, its the w32codecs download
<jandusion> mustard5, when im looking over it, it tells me that all the files is been saved and the progress is 100%
<mikeval> thanx LathropWells
<ubuntu-newbie> mustard5,  does it include divx codecs?
<mustard5> ubuntu-newbie, I would assume so..not sure
<jandusion> mustard5, so what is the next step
<LathropWells> mikeval - yes there is a boot img file    *.sbm
<mustard5> jandusion, gosh..I'm at a bit of a loss....
<mustard5> jandusion, reboot and pray?
<mustard5> hehehe
<LathropWells> it is on the CD you downloaded
<jandusion> mustard5, ok if you say so man
<mustard5> jandusion, something is not working in your terminal
<mustard5> jandusion, cause it should be giving output
<mikeval> hmmm... its not that, LathropWells, i need a floppy image or something...  my system wont boot from cd, old bios... Smart Boot Manager doestn work either...
<LathropWells> oops - yes wrong link - there is an *.sbm file and some info on your  CD - just a sec i'll dig up a how to
<c0rrupt_> im installing nefarious ircd with ssl support and i have openssl and libssl installed but im still gettin an error configuring saying it cant find ssl.. what other packages do i have to install?
<orbx> i have just installed apache and php5, does anyone know how i can configure and setup?
<mustard5> orbx, see if there is anything on here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Ubuntero> Hi everybody
<mustard5> welcome Ubuntero
<LathropWells> mikeval - "Smart Boot Manager" *.sbm  - not an ubuntu link but the best i could do - good luck http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-14601.html
<orbx> mustard5: ok thanks
<mustard5> orbx, I hope it helps..I havent read it :)
<Dr_Willis> c0rrupt_,  look for the ssl and openssl developer files you may of missed.
<Ubuntero> thanks mustard5
<c0rrupt_> where?
<Ubuntero> I need a liittle help
<mikeval> thanx again LathropWells... i believe i was screwing SBM up since my english is not very good... and i found no manual till now... thanx!
<BuFF> why i can't view xp files through GUI in ubuntu 5.10 ? the error is "the folder content could not be displayed, you dont have perrmisions to view hda1 files"
<mustard5> c0rrupt_, you got synaptic?
<c0rrupt_> no.. no user interface
<ubuntu-newbie> Red-Sox, Ubuntero ;)
<c0rrupt_> ssh only
<mustard5> c0rrupt_, try packages.ubuntu.com
<Ubuntero> Hello ubuntu-newbie , Red-Sox
<BuFF> shoul i login as root maybe ?
<Se7h> is there any problem with the v4l ?
<mustard5> c0rrupt_, hmmm that might still be difficult
<mustard5> c0rrupt_, what about apt-cache search <keyword>
<c0rrupt_> -.-
<c0rrupt_> ive already done that
* mustard5 searches in synaptic
<mustard5> what am I looking for c0rrupt_ ?
<c0rrupt_> ssl?
<c0rrupt_> hmm
<c0rrupt_> whata bout libssl-dev
<twibbler> good afternoon all.
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> yeah I got a libssl-dev
<twibbler> has anybody tried to setup a docking station under linux? specifically a usb one...
<mustard5> c0rrupt_, I should mention I am on dapper drake too ;)
<c0rrupt_> ?
<mustard5> c0rrupt_, does libssl-dev install for you?
<c0rrupt_> yes sir
<Ubuntero> y have to reinstall ubuntu???
<c0rrupt_> and it worked..
<c0rrupt_> configured properly
<mustard5> c0rrupt_, good stuff :)
<mustard5> Ubuntero, I'm not sure what you mean
<Ubuntero> i'm having problemsn  with the preferences administator daemon
<Ubuntero> mustard5, cant' save any configuration inn gnome
<mustard5> Ubuntero, do you get error messages?
<LathropWells> mustard - do you have a good script to back everything up after you get it tweaked just right/
<Ubuntero> let me log out, write the message and then shoew you guys
<mustard5> LathropWells, no scripts no, ..I use mondo disaster recovery tool :)
<LathropWells> Ah - nice tip - Thanks
<mustard5> LathropWells, it nees a fix though
<LathropWells> mustard - Eh?
<mustard5> LathropWells, there is a thread on it in the ubuntu forums
<LathropWells> mustard - Thanks - i'll find it.
<mustard5> LathropWells, you need to edit the mindi.sh before it will work
<LathropWells> np
<mustard5> LathropWells, its missing a single character in one line ;)
<mustard5> LathropWells, I think I called the thread "mondo/mindi not working?"
<Zuiden> there is a way to install rpm packages in ubuntu
<Zuiden> but i forgot how
<Ubuntero> mustard5,
<mustard5> Zuiden, alien
<_jason> hello, can anyone help me setting up xbindkeys?  Is it possible to bind an action to a key being pressed and to a key being releaser?
<Ubuntero> i'm back
<Zuiden> whats the command?
<mustard5> Ubuntero, don't paste in main channel ok?
<mustard5> !pastebin
<_jason> Zuiden, alien
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<orbx> does anyone know whether its possible to install Asp (active server pages) on a apache server?
<Zuiden> blah
<Ubuntero> ok
<Ubuntero> ;)
<Zuiden> my sources are borked
<mustard5> Zuiden, I hear alien doesnt work to well
<Ubuntero> but i wasn't going to paste
<Ubuntero> hahhaa
<mustard5> Zuiden, what you trying to install?
<Zuiden> synergy
<Zuiden> http://synergy2.sf.net
<Ubuntero> couse it says unknown failure ocurres mustard5
<mustard5> Ubuntero, ooooo...thats a mysterious error :)
<mustard5> Ubuntero, doesnt gives us many clues does it? :)
<dpupp> Is there any way to create a "shortcut" to: /.wine/drive_c/Program Files/DVD Shrink$ wine shrink.exe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Ubuntero> mustard5, yeah, i think i'm going to re installl
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<trappist> dpupp: make a bash script that cds to that directory and runs 'wine shrink.exe'
<dpupp> how do i do that? (im new to this)
<mustard5> Zuiden, is synergy in the ubuntu repositories no good?
<Ubuntero> well, but before reinstalling can somebody explain me why i can't enter directly to #ubuntu
<Zuiden> i tried to install it and i haven't seen it show up on my system
<mustard5> Ubuntero, probably registration required?
<trappist> dpupp: first line is #!/bin/bash second line is cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/DVD\ Shrink third line is wine shrink.exe
<mustard5> Ubuntero, or need to identify with the nickserv?
<trappist> dpupp: then chmod +x your bash script
<mustard5> Zuiden, have you tried running from command line?
<basti__> why was I kicked?
<Ubuntero> yes, but i'm now registered, and when i used Hoary server never asked, it just connected
<Zuiden> workgin on it now
<mustard5> Zuiden, type the first few letters in and hit the tab key twice
<ColdWind> ?
<basti__> ?
<dpupp> thanks trappist. i'll try that...
<nalioth> ColdWind: #ubuntu-unregged is a spambot trap.
<builder> how do I add another screen resolution to my options in System -> Screen Resolution?
<ColdWind> okay
<nalioth> ubotu: tell builder about fixres
<ColdWind> I got logged in ubuntu-regged when I connected
<nalioth> ColdWind: what client do you use?
<ColdWind> X-Chat
<ColdWind> I connected clicking on pre-defininted network Ubuntu Servers
<mustard5> basti__, are you registered and identified with the nickserv?
<nalioth> ColdWind: in your server list, edit your freenode preferences so that your nickserv password is in the "server password" field. leave the nickserv password field empty
<Stormx2> Hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ColdWind> hmm ok
<basti__> mustard5,  no I am not
<basti__> I just have one question
<mustard5> basti__, that might have been what occured then
<ColdWind> nickserv password was empty
<basti__> hmm
<basti__> how to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10? The Updater told me, more Infos should be on Ubuntu Page, but I cant find them (Maybe because I am german?)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell basti__ about breezy
<mustard5> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<basti__> Thank you!
<mustard5> basti__, read carefully ;)
<basti__> mustard5,  okay
<ubuntu-newbie> what the!
<ubuntu-newbie> Err http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas/breezy-backports Sources
<ubuntu-newbie>   Could not connect to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl:80 (83.160.7.26). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<ubuntu-newbie> is that possible?
<nalioth> ubuntu-newbie: yes it's possible
<nalioth> ubuntu-newbie: get with seveas when he returns
<kemik> !apache
<ubotu> apache is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<enkrav> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 5.10 and noticed a problem: In some apps like evince you can tear off toolbars, but afterwards you can't put them back in place! Moving them holding ALT works, but otherwise you cannot even move teared-off toolbars!
<Stormx2> another day another annoying problen with cds ^.^
<ubuntu-newbie> nalioth, get with what?
<trappist> ubuntu-newbie: seveas is a regular here and he runs that repo
<j2ee> hi, all. I have a little problem here :)
<trappist> or so I gather
<ubuntu-newbie> trappist, oh.. its in my apt-get update ^o) should it connect to seveas?
<enkrav> I bet this is a known problem, isn't it? Otherwise try it out
<j2ee> I've just installed ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<trappist> ubuntu-newbie: apparently there's some reason it does.  it should usually work.
<nalioth> ubuntu-newbie: Seveas is the person responsible for that URL
<j2ee> And now I see only a tty, how can I load a GUI
<nalioth> ubuntu-newbie: get with Seveas (a who, not a what)
<trappist> j2ee: startx
<j2ee> jee, thanks
<LathropWells> Seveas is the person ""Generous" enough to provide that URL? ;)
<j2ee> command not found :(
<ubuntu-newbie> ok ok :P thanks
<trappist> j2ee: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<ubuntu-newbie> so he must be important
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@67-23-49-229.chvlva.adelphia.net]  by nalioth
<jonnylitten> hi
<j2ee> something is happening, I'll let You know if something goes wrong, thanks again
<jandusion> selinium, are you there?
<jonnylitten> i need help with sound!
<Amaranth> j2ee: did you install the server version?
<LathropWells> With Open Source Software everyone is given the chance to contribute to the community - Seveas has made good use of that opportunitty. - ;)
<j2ee> it looks like it
<Amaranth> j2ee: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> j2ee: it'll take awhile but when it finishes restart your computer and things should work
<j2ee> too late, I'm already given to choose screen resolution
<Amaranth> oh yeah, that's xorg configuration
<Amaranth> finish that, then run the command i gave you
<j2ee> so now I'm back to tty, I should run this now 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<trappist> j2ee: xserver-xorg is a subset of ubuntu-desktop
<trappist> yes
<jonnylitten> sound works on xmms snd other programs like that but not on gaim!
<jandusion> selinium, are you there?
<jonnylitten> and*
<trappist> jandusion: I imagine he would have answered you the first time if he was here
<jandusion> trappist, ok...
<Stormx2> lets see if sound juicer dies at track 6 again
<Stormx2> jonnylitten: Hmm, i had a problem that xmms audio was stopping gaim!
<trappist> you guys probably have sound cards that don't do hardware mixing and you're not running a sound daemon to do it for you
<debian_user> I'm an avid debian fan and user, but have yet to try ubuntu
<Stormx2> You havn't lived
<trappist> ubuntu-newbie: here's Seveas
<Stormx2> ^.^
<debian_user> Is ubuntu pretty much the same thing as debian?
<kemik> uhm.. yes and no
<debian_user> I mean, I'd like to be able to use it as a mail server, or bind server, or whatever
<Seveas> debian_user, www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<trappist> debian_user: I just switched myself.  it's debian without the ancient packages and the elitist community, if I may put it that way
<debian_user> or maybe an Asterisk pbx...
<kemik> trappist:  put it in a good way
<jandusion> hey im useing the command  sudo dpkg -i ~/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu0_i386.deb..... why dosnt it work??
<__> ubuntu is not == debian
<trappist> ok
<debian_user> I know its got a nice GUI
<trappist> it's like debian but better :)
<trappist> newer
<trappist> friendlier
<kemik> !tell jandusion about skype
<kemik> alot friendlier
<trappist> more polished
<trappist> sorta
<kemik> and alot easier aswell
<j2ee> Amaranth: one more question. How big is that installation of ubuntu-desktop?
<test34> Can you disable the graphical loader for X ?
<Stormx2> =) Gotta love ubuntu
<debian_user> so trappist, I don't lose any debian functionality by switching?
<Amaranth> j2ee: i don't remember exactly, how much space do you have?
<trappist> debian_user: it's possible there's some package debian has that ubuntu doesn't, but I haven't discovered it
<Stormx2> sometimes this channel gets a little communist, but generally ubuntu kicks butt
<jonnylitten> tritium: for future reference...why did you ban me?
<j2ee> it's all on this pc, I'm using WMware, so it's 4GB
<Amaranth> Stormx2: What?
<debian_user> trappist: well, I can't say I'm a big user of obscure debian packages
<Amaranth> j2ee: 4GB is enough
<Stormx2> Amaranth: What what!
<debian_user> but doesn't ubuntu access the debian archive to install its pakcages?!
<jonnylitten> Stormx2: xmms audio is working fine, though!
<kemik> debian_user:  no
<Amaranth> Stormx2: "this channel gets a little communist"
<robotgeek> debian_user: nopee
<Stormx2> Amaranth: It does, sometimes
<debian_user> hmmm...
<debian_user> ok
<Seveas> debian_user, Ubuntu regularly synchronizes with debian
<tritium> jonnylitten, I didn't
<Amaranth> Stormx2: What do you mean?
<calamari> hi
<Stormx2> "respect everyone or SUFFER THE CONCEQUENCES"
<Seveas> all that is in Debian is in Ubuntu (and more and better)
<debian_user> You know, I guess I'll just have to try it out!
<j2ee> actualy I'm retrieving data from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jonnylitten> tritium: im jonny, you may have banned me as Red-Sox
<Seveas> debian_user, yes you will ;)
<debian_user> I've got a machine that's just itching for it...
<Stormx2> Amaranth: Sometimes it seems like people are waiting for someone to say something stupid or use some initiative before coming here.
<Amaranth> Stormx2: that's not "communist", that's called "Good Manners"
<tritium> jonnylitten, when was this?
<debian_user> will it do ok on a pentium II?
<jonnylitten> tritium: id say 7-10 days ago
<Seveas> you should install a 'server' system which installs a base cli system
<Stormx2> How did I guess. Sound juicer died on track 6 again.
<tritium> jonnylitten, you expect me to remember what you did?  I'd have to check the irc logs
<Seveas> and xubuntu-desktop (xfce) or something smaller on top if you want a gui
<jonnylitten> tritium: somebody pulled up the ban list and found my ip and your name as who banned me
<trappist> Stormx2: this place is orders of magnitude better about that than most linux support channels
<MarcN> Seveas: nope.  X11 soaks up some amount of memory/cpu
<jonnylitten> tritium: do you remember banning me?
<Seveas> MarcN, ?
<Amaranth> Stormx2: You mean all the ops that jump on you if you don't follow the rules? :) We get a little over zealous about the rules from time to time.
<MarcN> Seveas: what?
<smergler2> Seveas: you still havent gotten back to me
<Amaranth> brb
<Seveas> MarcN, that's what I want to know :)
<Seveas> smergler2, I just travelled home from work :)
<tritium> jonnylitten, not specifically
<jonnylitten> tritium: well...ill have to be EXTRA carefull so i dont do whatever I did before
<tritium> jonnylitten, don't violate the Code of Conduct, and you'll be fine
<Seveas> !tell jonnylitten about coc
<Stormx2> Amaranth: Well yeah. I mean I'm all pro-rules and all, but sometimes sometimes a little constructive critisism can help rather than a stern telling off when one is broken
<MarcN> Seveas: thought you were asking about installing X on a server.  never mind.
<jonnylitten> tritium, Seaveas: I already know it
<Seveas> marcels, no I was not :)
<smergler2> Seveas: ok.. but have you checked out my pastebin?
<Seveas> MarcN*
<jonnylitten> tritium, Seaveas: and I cant imagine myself breaking it
<Seveas> smergler2, doing that as we speak/type
<smergler2> ok, thank you
<debian_user> has anybody used ubuntu for an LTSP for thin client setup?
<trappist> Stormx2: some people are jerks, and in a channel of 600 there's bound to be a few.  but this place is a lot better than most.
<LathropWells> !thinclient
<ubotu> LathropWells: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<test34> usplash is a needed service ?
<tritium> jonnylitten, evidently you did, since you were banned.
<Seveas> smergler2, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you should try and change i810 to vesa
<nalioth> jonnylitten: he does not. just be civil from now on and none of us will bother with the prospect of a ban
<Stormx2> trappist: I know, and I appreciate everyone here really :)
<jonnylitten> nalioth: thanks
<Stormx2> I don't know why sound juicer will always crash on track 6... any cd I try.
<trappist> Stormx2: are you running out of disk space?
<jonnylitten> anyway...im having problems...sound problems...sound works in xmms and apps like that, but not in gaim and apps like that!
<Stormx2> trappist: let me check, shouldn't think so.
* tritium returns to work
<trappist> jonnylitten: if you close both xmms and gaim and restart gaim, does sound work in gaim?
<Stormx2> trappist: 6.6 gigs left!
<Stormx2> Oh dear its crashed again.
<Stormx2> I tried ripping starting at track 6, hmm.
<_jason> is there a script that does nothing?  kind of like the script equivalent of dev/null ?
<Stormx2> _jason: Ehm, why
<trappist> jareth_: you could easily write one
<bipolar> This is awesome
<bipolar> "xinit /usr/bin/vmware /home/bipolar/vmware/Windows\ 2000\ Professional/Windows\ 2000\ Professional.vmx -- :1 -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf-vesa"
<Stormx2> what does it do?
<jonnylitten> trappist: hmm...yes it does!
<_jason> trappist, i could, but I'm curious if one exists.  i thought about just doing echo but that returns a blank line... any ideas?
<trappist> Stormx2: starts windows on display :1, it looks like
<bipolar> that puts opens up my Windows 2000 partition in Vmware on a seperate VT
* IcemanV9 is surprised that bmp has forked into audacious
<Stormx2> Sweet!
<calamari> anyone know why when I try to access Gnome help my cpu usage goes to 100% (it shows the topics on the left about 1 second apart).  Also, if I close the help window it keeps running in the background somehow and I have to manually kill it.  Never had this problem in warty or hoary
<trappist> _jason: echo "" isn't "nothing"
<_jason> trappist, echo -n works
<trappist> echo -n is a little closer to nothing
<trappist> _jason: try 'true'
<tuskernini> hello all
<Stormx2> Hey
<_jason> trappist, lol awesome
<Pygi> hello :)
<_jason> trappist, thanks
<tuskernini> can anyone help me with a dvd write error... or more dilemma...
<laurent6666> bonjour
<Pygi> tuskernini: ok, any more info? details? what are you using? cd record?
<tuskernini> i want to write more than 4.4GB of data on a dvd... and all my linux programs that write, says that i need to put in another disk with more free space?
<jonnylitten> trappist: is there a way to fix this?
<Zuiden> asdf
<Stormx2> Will dapper have a GUI installer?
<tuskernini> pygi... thanx for listning... reading
<jandusion> i cany open my synaptic package mamager why is that???
<Stormx2> jandusion: What happens when you try to open it?
<calamari> jandusion: what happens when you try to open it
<calamari> lol
<jandusion> Stormx2,  ummmm nothing
<trappist> jonnylitten: your sound card doesn't do hardware mixing, so two apps can't use the sound card at once.  you need to run a sound daemon.
<Pygi> tuskerini: what dvd(+/-) are you using? dual-layer one?
<Dasnipa`> hmm xmms crashes when the total time of a playlist is > 700 hours :(
<Stormx2> haha
<Stormx2> calamari: ;-) Got there first.
<calamari> Stormx2: sure did..
<tuskernini> pygi... no single layer
<Pygi> tuskerini: DVD's can't actually receive more data, 4.7GB is not even in theory...
<jonnylitten> trappist: and that is done how?
<tuskernini> pygi, i know.. from writing in windows...
<jandusion> Stormx2,  ummmm nothing, its not even loading
<calamari> jandusion: how about when you try running it from a terminal ?
<Pygi> tuskernini: so what is the problem then? :)
<jandusion> calamari, what is the command for that
<tuskernini> pygi... no.. i mean.. i wrote a cd in windows... and want to copy it in linx...
<tuskernini> sorry
<tuskernini> :-)
<Stormx2> OK, it won't rip track #7. Lets see if it will rip tracks 8-21
<calamari> jandusion: synaptic
<Pygi> tuskernini: gee, well :)
<action09> hi
<Pygi> tuskernini: do you have k3b installed?
<action09> Anybody knows the name of the plugin or soft that evoulution is using to check spams and do online tests please ?
<paulproteus> Dasnipa`: XMMS sucks.  Use Beep Media Player instead.
<tuskernini> pygi, sorry i did not read all of your reply before replying myself... will not do it again... yes i do have k3b installed
<action09> evolution
<paulproteus> !bmp
<ubotu> somebody said bmp was a guide to Beep Media Player and Plugins, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<jonnylitten> tritium: did you ban me from all the channels?!
<Stormx2> All hail BMP!!
<action09> !evolution
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, action09
<amr> i installed wpasupplicant from apt
<tuskernini> i have k3b and nerolinux... not gnomebaker anymore
<amr> configured the conf
<amr> but i go to /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant
<amr> and it says its disabled
<Pygi> tuskernini: well, why don't you just click "Copy disc" o
<calamari> jandusion: any luck?
<Pygi> or something
<jandusion> calamari, just by typing synaptic i get the error .you must run this program in rout
<calamari> jandusion: sudo synaptic, my bad
<Stormx2> Well. I've concluded that sound juicer will _not_ rip track 7 of any cd I try.
<jandusion> calamari, and sudo synaptic....... nothing
<debian_user> anybody here have an experience with Ndiyo! ?
<calamari> jandusion: it doesn't print anything at all, you just go to the next line and another prompt?
<jandusion> calamari, juppz
<jareth_> action09: try spamassasin
<trappist> jonnylitten: I don't know what the sound daemon for gnome is, but in kde it's arts
<trappist> artsd, rather
<calamari> jandusion: after running it type `echo $?' (no quotes)
<jonnylitten> trappist: im at the wiki
<trappist> maybe gnome uses esd
<action09> jareth_  yes but maybe want to know what's used on evolution natively , i think maybe it's ogo filter cos i see in evolution-plugins a doft called 'bbdb'
<action09> but no idea of what's doing the online tests
<jandusion> calamari, like this sudo synaptic echo $
<jonnylitten> trappist: im still using the sound card on the motherboard, lol
<jareth_> action09: i have no idea :)
<amr> anyone here know anything about wpasupplicant?
<amr> please
<calamari> jandusion: nope.. on its own line
<german> Hello
<jandusion> calamari, i got 141
<jandusion> calamari, jandusion@ubuntu:~$ echo $?
<jandusion> 141
<Stormx2> BMP doesn't *quite* read my mp3s right. It can't quite get how long it is
<Stormx2> As the song progresses the max time goes down and down ;-)
<calamari> jandusion: well, that's the error code.. now the trick is to figure out what that means :)
<_native_> wpasupplicant is very straight forward. read the man look at the config file and you'll get it.
<jandusion> calamari, i hope you know how to do that...cuz i dont..
<jsz> hi
<jsz> how do I remove a folder?
<calamari> jandusion: one way is to look at the source, since the docs seem to be nonexistent
<ke> rm -rf <folder>
<Stormx2> rmdir <folderhere>
<Stormx2> meh
<_native_> amr; man wpa_supplicant
<ke> Ah
<jsz> also how do I setup a port forward so I can access my other box on the network from the internet?
<calamari> jandusion: I'm curious tho.. type `which synaptic'
<_native_> amr; there is also a howto at the wiki
<Stormx2> jsz: That you can do from your router
<jandusion> calamari, jandusion@ubuntu:~$ which synaptic
<jandusion> /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Stormx2> jsz: Check portforward.com. Do you need help setting up a static ip?
<jsz> My network setup is 56k modem going to server then connected to 10mbit hub and client pc is on the hub too, I want to be able to access the client pc from outsite the network
<calamari> jandusion: ok, `ls -l /usr/sbin/synaptic'
<amr> nevermind
<jandusion> calamari, jandusion@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /usr/sbin/synaptic
<jandusion> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 939208 Oct  7 00:46 /usr/sbin/synaptic
<_native_> amr; what did you want to know?
<calamari> jandusion: well the size is right.. how about md5sum /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Slackwise> Is there any way to rerun the auto configuration for Xorg?
<amr> _native_, i just needed to change ENABLE to 1
<amr> doh
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Slackwise about xcfg
<amr> ty anyway :)
<Seveas> Slackwise, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> Slackwise: check your priv msg
<_native_> amr pulled a homer. ;p
<jandusion> calamari, jandusion@ubuntu:~$ md5sum /usr/sbin/synaptic
<jandusion> 57e8be245ae6e384b8ba076a62a7899e  /usr/sbin/synaptic
<jsz> Stormx2, it's not a router, I mean on my server
<Slackwise> nalioth: Yea, I noticed. But I've tried that already and that's not really /automatic/. :P
<jsz> iptables or something
<amr> :p
<Stormx2> My MP3s are skipping again :-\
<calamari> jandusion: I get the same.. so at least the binary is intact
<miguelanxo> Hi
<jandusion> calamari, thats good
<miguelanxo> is it possible to install oracle on ubuntu?
* Corin_777 is back (gone 01:49:33)
<jsz> so like say I go ip:5623 it does to a webpage on the client pc
<miguelanxo> I'm just about to debootstrap a debian woody for that
<jandusion> calamari, u got any idea about what is wrong?
<Slackwise> nalioth: I installed Ubuntu on one PC, then moved it to another. The have the same card, but the resolutions are now different. I'd much with the config files and do my usual configurations, but I was wondering if Ubuntu had a faster and more automated configuration tool.
<calamari> jandusion: I have a few more ideas.. try this `sudo apt-get update'
<_native_> cya.......
<nalioth> Slackwise: run the command and deselect the rez you dont want
<jandusion> calamari, nothing
<Stormx2> damnit.
<calamari> jandusion: echo $?
<german> Hi everybody
<IcemanV9> miguelanxo: yes. take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oracle10g?highlight=%28oracle%29
<Slackwise> nalioth: I just want to be able to get to 1280x1024, because 1024x768 is terrible. And prior to my HDD swap, the resolutions were fine. :/
<Stormx2> My MP3s won't stop skipping... this is ridiculous. I want to be able to rip without skipping. I've tried DMA (or whatever it was) and it hasn't made a difference.
<jandusion> calamari, guess what i got.........    141
<german> just reinstalled breezy
<calamari> jandusion: okay.. we're getting closer then :)
<jandusion> calamari, yay
<calamari> jandusion: how about this: sudo ls
<Pygi> Slackwise: so you want back to your original res?
<jandusion> calamari, nothiong
<Greeboo> hello everyone.
<Pygi> slackwise: what's wrong with using "Monitor configuration" or whatever is it called conf utility?
<orbx> does anyone know if its possible to install asp (active server papges) on ubuntu apache?
<Slackwise> Slackwise: Well, I want it to support the higher resolution. It's no longer in the gnome resolution configuration app.
<calamari> jandusion: hmm.. something is wrong with sudo
<VSpike> can anyone tell me which package i need to compile softawre that uses pcre?  I have libpcre3 installed, but that doesn't do it
<jandusion> calamari, how do i fix it..
<calamari> jandusion: lets check it   md5sum /usr/bin/sudo
<Slackwise> Pygi: The problem is I installed Ubuntu here at work, on one PC. THen moved it to another PC with the same hardware, but apparently different PCI bus locations. It detected everything and it works, but now the resolution only goes up to 1024x768. The video cards are identical.
<jandusion> calamari, jandusion@ubuntu:~$ md5sum /usr/bin/sudo
<jandusion> 6f5442c62de0bc460303b335ccf48d02  /usr/bin/sudo
<Rawplayer> re
<Red-Sox> i can't figure out the first thing about snesx9 on ubuntu
<calamari> jandusion: I get 72187fb160d38e683a003a99b20b71ef  /usr/bin/sudo
<Slackwise> err, and i didn't mean to talk to myself. I ahve no clue why I typed my name above. :P
<jandusion> calamari, WTF
<Pygi> slackwise: ah, I know what's the problem
<jandusion> calamari, so what is wrong with mine..??
<amr> how do i stop ubuntu trying to sync the time on boot up?
<Pygi> go to xorg.conf or something and change order of resolutions so that the one you want to run is the first one (or just add it if it does not exist)
<calamari> jandusion: dunno.. but I'm pretty sure gksudo is used when running synaptic from the gui, so this isn't the whole story
<Slackwise> Pygi: I did, then it freaked out and set it to 800x600 res max. @_@
<Stormx2> when i issue "sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<Stormx2> " I get "HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<Stormx2> " after readahead - should this be happening (I am trying to enable DMA)
<orbx> is it possible to display your ip address in the terminal like the windows command ipconfig?
<Pygi> slackwise: gee :/
<Greeboo> ifconfig
<NoUse> amr in the System -> Admin Menu, there is either boot up manager or services, that allows you to change what starts at boot
<Slackwise> Pygi: So I guess there is no automated way to reconfigure Xorg without having to deal with the config file, eh?
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2,  what sort of system ya got?
<amr> cheers
<jandusion> calamari, what is te easyest way to fix this..
<Slackwise> Pygi: I guess I must resort ot my old Slackware ways. :P
<Pygi> slackwise: can you please send me the xorg.conf to mario.danic@gmail.com ?
<orbx> ok thank you greeboo
<calamari> jandusion: for md5sum /usr/bin/gksudo I get 4dc082c2c8df45d8a4e93b3641e4c96b  is that what you get also?
<Greeboo> np.
<Pygi> yup, slackware ways of editing config files manually :)
<jandusion> calamari, jandusion@ubuntu:~$ md5sum /usr/bin/gksudo
<jandusion> 4dc082c2c8df45d8a4e93b3641e4c96b  /usr/bin/gksudo
<Pygi> but it should work with config utility, doesn't it show the appropriate resolution?
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: 32 bit AMD... 52x non-writing CD drive
<calamari> jandusion: okay good
<Stormx2> Breezy.
<Pygi> maybe your monitor or something isn't properly set-uped?
<amr> NoUse, its unticked, but it still does it
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2,  Hmm. I had a similer issue with my Turion Laptop. but the 5.10 Ubuntu fixed it. (well the newer kernel fixed it)
<Greeboo> one of you tried to make Cern's Root package running ubuntu?
<calamari> jandusion: I can you my copy of sudo, but before I do, let's make sure the libraries will match up
<Frafra> hi all
<NoUse> amr make sure it's uncheck for runlevel 2
<HappyFool> amr: 'sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove' at the command line
<jandusion> calamari, ok just tell me how
<calamari> jandusion: mind if I pm you? don't want to flood the channel with this next one
<HappyFool> NoUse: the services dialog doesn't seem to distinguish between runlevels
<jandusion> calamari, pm away
<miguelanxo> How can I limit a .htacces <Files index.php>allow</Files> to the current dir only?
<Slackwise> Pygi: http://pastebin.com/431899
<NoUse> HappyFool interesting
<HappyFool> and the ntpdate 'service' was only set for runlevel 'S' on my machine anyway (I just disabled it myself)
<VSpike> is there an online package database for ubuntu?
<Pygi> slackwise: I wanted you to mail me file cause I am currently going offline :/
<Pygi> vspike: packages.ubuntu.com
<Slackwise> Pygi: ohhh, ok. :P
<Frafra> I need to know the ip of my modem ethernet. Who could help me?
<Pygi> frafra: ifconfig
<HappyFool> Frafra: 'ifconfig' should tell you. maybe 'ifconfig eth0' will be more specific
<jbroome> Frafra: ifconfig
<Pygi> gee, not three of us :P
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: I've done some googling and it looks like its not a problem
<Slackwise> Pygi: It's ok though, I can handle the config file. I've written my own by hand. I was just wondering if Ubuntu had a cleaner way of doing things. It seemed to do it perfectly on the initial install. :P
<Pygi> kk, bye all, take care :)
<Stormx2> Its not making a difference with ripping, mind
<Pygi> slackwise: well, it should work all with config utility :/
<Pygi> don't know why it does not :/
<Slackwise> Pygi: I'll just use Xorg -configure then configure the rest myself. :P
<HappyFool> Slackwise: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<Pygi> kk, good luck :)
<Greeboo> so, did anyone of you try to make root.cern.ch work with ubuntu?
<Slackwise> HappyFool: Yes, and it's too long and nasty. :P
<HappyFool> oh no! it's seveas! stop pasting, everyone!
<Stormx2> Hi Seveas
<VSpike> how can i make aptitude use the full online package repository when i want something that is not on my cd?
<Greeboo> i guess not.
<orbx> does anyone know how to install asp on ubuntu apache?
<Frafra> The result is: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/WNYg9O75.html
<Pygi> vspike: go to /etc/sources.list  and enable all repositories
<Dr_Willis> !repo
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Stormx2> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<calamari> jandusion: did you receive my pm's?
<NoUse> orbx probably google that
<Frafra> What's the ip please^
<Frafra> ?
<jandusion> calamari, yes
<jandusion> calamari, didnt u resive min
<calamari> jandusion: nope
<jandusion> calamari, WHAT >S
<HappyFool> Frafra: looks like it doesn't have an ipv4 address
<orbx> i have NoUse no results :(
<Stormx2> DMA has made ripping slower >.>
<HappyFool> Frafra: how familiar with networking are you? Does your network use dhcp ?
<calamari> jandusion: huh?
<jandusion> calamari, wtf is wrong
<Frafra> HappyFool: no, it doesn't
<NoUse> orbx well I'm not sure it's possible, ASP is microsoft technology
<calamari> jandusion: well, just use the pastebin then :) http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Greeboo> then you should set the ip manually, i think, frafra
<HappyFool> Frafra: what sort of network is it? home? work? school?
<NoUse> orbx this is from a search for "asp apache" http://www.apache-asp.org/
<Frafra> HappyFool: home
<Stormx2> I'm turning DMA off for this.
<HappyFool> Frafra: ok, do you know what you want your IP address to be?
<jandusion> calamari, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4632
<Frafra> There are only my pc, my ethernet card (eth0) and the modem
<HappyFool> Frafra: can you please put your /etc/network/interfaces file on the pastebin too?
<Frafra> HappyFool: 192.168.1.1 or similiar are good :)
<Frafra> ok
<HappyFool> Frafra: fair enough
<Red-Sox> hi
<Greeboo> but what's the ip of your modem?
<Frafra> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/cBe7Tr23.html
<orbx> NoUse: i have seen that already, but its only for perl script because i don't think linux can support vbscript / javascript in apache
<HappyFool> is there a dpkg-reconfigure command to reconfigure the IP? or is editing interfaces the standard way?
<jandusion> calamari, you got it?
<calamari> jandusion: thanks.. matches mine.. here is my sudo http://kidsquid.com/sudo
<HappyFool> Frafra: hmm. i'm not familiar with pppoe
<jandusion> calamari, ok got it, what now??? how i use it
<NoUse> orbx well that seems like your only option, good reason to drop ASP eh?
<calamari> jandusion: where did you save it to.. the desktop?
<jandusion> calamari, jupp
<orbx> NoUse: yep php all the way from now on
<HappyFool> Frafra: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE ?
<Frafra> I need to know the ip of my ethernet modem for start tftp and change the firmware
<Frafra> No, I'll read it.
<calamari> jandusion: okay type ~/Desktop/sudo ls
<stfn> orbx: look into mono.  I've never used it myself but... http://www.mono-project.com/ASP.NET http://www.mono-project.com/VisualBasic.NET_support
<Frafra> I've set my net with pppoeconfig, like the how-to.
<calamari> jandusion: if that doesn't work, you may need to first type chmod +x ~/Desktop/sudo
<heinzanova> hey guys, I am looking at formatting my dell 700m and putting linux on it, for some, experimenting. And currently it has a wireless card in it, in the miniPCI that does not support moniter mode.  What is a good choice for either a replacement miniPCI or a pcmica that support monitering mode and installs cleanly in linux?  I was told last night in a different discussion that cards based on the prism chips are good. Suggestion
<heinzanova> s?
<vegons> hello
<vegons> somebody nknows how can i configure postfix whit cyrus?
<Stormx2> oh joy. My slower drive rips faster than my other drive
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell heinzanova about wireless
<Stormx2> ;-)
<jandusion> calamari, jandusion@ubuntu:~$ ~/Desktop/sudo ls
<jandusion> bash: /home/jandusion/Desktop/sudo: Permission denied
<jandusion>                  crying
<NoUse> calamari sudo will have to be installed sticky root to work
<Stormx2> don't do sudo.
<robotgeek> heinzanova: in that link, there is a link to a site containing a list of wireless cards known to work, (with exceptions mentioned)
* Rawplayer is laughing his off
<HappyFool> Frafra: you can change eth0 (your PC's ethernet interface) to be statically configured, but i don't know if that's the right thing to do with pppoe
<calamari> nouse: okay, please assist
<Rawplayer> the silly questions that i always see in here
<NoUse> calamari can you bring me up to speed?
<jandusion> calamari, what now???
<VSpike> what package provides make?
<orbx> stfn: Thanks for the links i will have a look
<calamari> nouse: his sudo appears to be corrupted and he just downloaded my copy
<HappyFool> VSpike: install the 'build-essential' package (it's on the CD)
<calamari> jandusion: one minute.. seems that sudo might be tricker than I thought to transfer
<Frafra> How configure statically it? Otherwise, does exist another method for get the ip of my modem?
<cmug> What gives?? "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WindowListApplet"."
<heinzanova> robotgeek, well noted, but I was curious if anyone had some good experiance with certain cards with the use of moniter mode for wep security checking
<jandusion> calamari, i got all day.. take ur time
<calamari> nouse: so chmod +x sudo isn't enough to give it executable permissions ?
<robotgeek> heinzanova: i myself use the ralink based card
<NoUse> calamari it'll be executable but it won't able to grant root permissions
<VSpike> HappyFool : yay! thanks :)
<heinzanova> robotgeek do you use it for aircrack and other utils?
<HappyFool> Frafra: look here: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/0o8J7856.html
<robotgeek> heinzanova: well, no. i am not sure about that
<HappyFool> Frafra: i don't how you'll discover your modem's IP address
<Frafra> Ok. Thanks HappyFool.
<calamari> nouse: what do I need for the root permissions?  hoepfully no root needed hehe
<NoUse> jandusion follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword and let me know when you finish step 7
<jbroome> Frafra: does whatismyip.com give you the address you need?
<jandusion> NoUse, shure
<NoUse> calamari I think we'll need to give him root for this
<Frafra> jbroome: it give me my public ip, not the ip of my modem. Thanks.
<jbroome> Frafra: ahhh
<Stormx2> Why won't serpentine rip track 7 :(
<calamari> nouse: fyi, he has the fresh copy of sudo in ~/Desktop/sudo
<Frafra> HappyFool: I must put it in my /etc/network/interfaces?
<NoUse> calamari yeah
<Mambo_Kettler> Just testing...
<HappyFool> Frafra: yeah
<Frafra> ok
<Frafra> Do I edit something other?
<foxgamer> I am having problems with the versions on the screensavers which is stopping me from running them. Can anyone help? TIA
<jandusion> NoUse, I NEED TO REBOOT MY COMPUTER TO DO THIS RIGHT
<HappyFool> Frafra: instead of the iface etho line there -- i think you probably ought to remove the 'preup /sbin/...' line too. Make sure you back the file up first!
<HappyFool> please don't shout
<NoUse> jandusion please don't use all caps, I can read lower case
<jandusion> srry...
<Stormx2> jandusion: How come?
<Frafra> ok
<NoUse> jandusion yes you do
<jandusion> NoUse, ok..... wish mt good luck
<Mambo_Kettler> can anyone recommend a simple introduction page for ubuntu? (i mean really simple beginner guide)?
<Dr_Willis> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> is one place to start.  then theres googling for "linux tutorials" and "linux Introduction"
<HappyFool> how about help.ubuntu.com ?
<NoUse> calamari he's not gonna fix anything, I didn't realize he had to leave to do this
<Mambo_Kettler> Yeah, i'll try that. Thanx.
<Dr_Willis> HappyFool,  never been there. :P
<Dr_Willis> we need a "where to find total beginner information wiki" page. :P
<Dr_Willis> "this is a mouse...."
<spstarr_work> ubotu, wiki?
<ubotu> spstarr_work: Bugger all, i dunno
* spstarr_work found a bug in ubotu
<Amaranth> i doubt it
<Mambo_Kettler> Ha ha, yeapp, thats about the level i'm at. never used linux before.
<Amaranth> !wiki
<spstarr_work> ubotu, wiki?
<spstarr_work> ubotu wiki is, like, either wiki.debian.net a place where you get help or from WikiWikiWeb, the author system behind most wikis. wiki is derived from the hawaiian wiki wiki which means hurry or fast.  Ward Cunningham's PortlandPatternRepository was the first Wiki.
<Amaranth> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<spstarr_work> !wiki
<spstarr_work> bah
<Amaranth> spstarr_work: If you just overwrote a bot keyword I'm going to be very pissed off.
<Stormx2> No!
<Stormx2> idiot!
<spstarr_work> perhaps not make it listen in channel?
<cmug> help?
<Amaranth> spstarr_work: I wish, but it's out of my hands.
<Cryptid> How do i enable DMA for my cd writer , also i am not able to write cds at full speed i.e at 52x help me
<gallonegro__> why cant wget download streaming video.. is ther a program taht will
<reeen> hi
<spstarr_work> Wellark_, if wiki was overwritten why did it return that for wiki?
<spstarr_work> er Amaranth
<reeen> how can i get ubuntu to run hdparm at startup ?
<Amaranth> spstarr_work: You're asking it the wrong way. "ubout, wiki?" is searching the factoid DB for "wiki?"
<Stormx2> You can use
<spstarr_work> i dont believe i did since thats what ubotu returned
<Stormx2> !wiki dma
<Stormx2> for instance.
<calamari> nouse: well, I gave him a little command line experience, perhaps he can do it
<spstarr_work> hrm
<Stormx2> But ubotu seems to be in a sulk at the moment
<Amaranth> spstarr_work: it didn't, it correctly kept it's built-in keyword
<spstarr_work> usually infobots are ubotu, thing
<reeen> i think so too
<Stormx2> reeen: You saw the wiki page?
<reeen> no
<Amaranth> ubotu, mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<spstarr_work> ubotu, bot snack
<reeen> can you give me the link please ?
<ubotu> thanks spstarr_work :)
<tobi> hello can somebody explain me the target of ubuntu detailed ?
<Stormx2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28DMA%29
<Amaranth> spstarr_work: the ? is throwing it off
<spstarr_work> so wiki is not known by ubotu
<gallonegro__> whats the best way to download streamings stuff like mms:?
<reeen> ubotu, hdparm
<ubotu> reeen: Are you smoking crack?
<spstarr_work> shouldn't
<spstarr_work> ubotu, ubuntu?
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu was an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<spstarr_work> see
<Amaranth> wiki is a built-in keyword, not a factoid
<Stormx2> reeen: Check that page.
<spstarr_work> Ohmer, must be a new thing to infobot
<Stormx2> spstarr_work: Stop playing with the bot.
<reeen> hdparm is activated by default
<reeen> it runs at boot
<reeen> but it doesn't set my settings for the cd roms
<Stormx2> reeen: You editted that file in /etc, like that page says?
<Amaranth> spstarr_work: I see, it's ok with the ? it just failed because wiki is a command, not a factoid.
<spstarr_work> yeah that I didn't notice
* spstarr_work looks at another infobot for 'wiki'
<gallonegro__> whats the best way to download streamings stuff like mms:?
<reeen> Stormx2: you mean /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<reeen> yes i did that
<Stormx2> reeen: Then it will load at boot.
<reeen> it hadno effect at all
<reeen> no it doesnt, Stormx2
<Stormx2> reeen: But if you enable it by hand, it does work?
<reeen> yes it does
<reeen> command_line {hdparm -q -X66 -d1 -c2 -W1 /dev/hdd}
<Amaranth> gallonegro__: Download? You listen to it.
<Dr_Willis> theres another hdparm config file also i recall.. but i forget where. :P
<spstarr_work> in the other one 'wiki' is defined as a location for the kernelnewbies wiki
<reeen> this is the shizzl i have to type in hdparm.conf
<reeen> but it doesn't have any effect
<gallonegro__> its a video, i want to download to see
<gallonegro__> cause my player plugin dosnet work..
<Stormx2> Ack
<Amaranth> gallonegro__: streamripper is the only thing i can think of, but it's for sound only
<Stormx2> I want my track 7!
<gallonegro__> is there one for ubuntu?
<Stormx2> gallonegro__: What format?
<Amaranth> gallonegro__: streamripper is in universe
<gallonegro__> ahh okay thanks
<gallonegro__> its wmv
<Amaranth> ah, that's why
<Amaranth> you need w32codecs
<Stormx2> gallonegro__: Try VLC. That can stream.
<Amaranth> (which isn't legal to use but no one seems to care)
<tobi> hello can somebody help me, i want to know more about the motives of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> :)
<reeen> Stormx2:
<gallonegro__> thanks again
<reeen> command_line {hdparm -q -X66 -d1 -c2 -W1 /dev/hdd}
<reeen> this is correct, isn't it ?
<Stormx2> reeen: :-\
<calamari> hi jandusion
<reeen> is there anything wrong with it ?
<jandusion> NoUse, ok im done...
<Stormx2> reeed: No idea
<Amaranth> hrm, it seems the mp3 license fee is only for encoding
<jandusion> calamari, hope it works now... and hi calamari
<calamari> jandusion: did you set up the password?
<Stormx2> Amaranth: Thats why BMP and XMMS support it natively.
<Amaranth> yeah
<NoUse> jandusion I was going to have you do something different at step 7, which is why I asked you to let me know when you fnished step 7
<jandusion> calamari,  yeh
<calamari> jandusion: congrats
<NoUse> jandusion is it working now?
<jandusion> NoUse, oh but i didnt even get to the loggin screen
<hcatlin> Alrighty good people out there.... I got myself a question here.... I'm writing some software for a network app... The app uses port 1982 and works fine when attempting to connect from the local host... however, the computer is rejecting port 1982 to any external communcaiton... is there a way to open that port up?
<NoUse> jandusion yeah those instructions give you a root terminal
<Amaranth> hcatlin: that's a problem with your external modem or router
<jandusion> NoUse, ok...
<MarcN> hcatlin: perhaps you are only listening on localhost:1982 instead of <any>:1982
<calamari> jandusion: try opening a terminal, then type su
<calamari> jandusion: then type the password you just set
<MarcN> hcatlin: or it could be a iptables filewall.    sudo iptables --list
<calamari> jandusion: it should then give you a new prompt
<hcatlin> MarcN: I have the listener bound to the actual ip of the machine
<jandusion> calamari, nooooooooo i just typed sudo synaptic... and that passwrd and nothing hapend
<MarcN> hcatlin: do this:  sudo lsof|grep LISTEN|grep 1982
<MarcN> hcatlin: should be  TCP:*:1982 (LISTEN)    on the end of the line
<hcatlin> TCP 192.168.1.100:1982 (LISTEN)
<calamari> jandusion: yeah.. not ready for that quite yet.. just plain `su'
<hcatlin> MarcN: So, that specifies who to accept from, not self identity?
<MarcN> hcatlin: compare that with  sudo lsof|grep LISTEN|grep www    (if you have apache running)
<hcatlin> Yeah, its *
<jandusion> calamari, su: Authentication failure
<MarcN> hcatlin: you want that.
<NoUse> jandusion follow those instructions again and for step 8 run 'passwd' without a username and type password, this will enable your root account
<jandusion> calamari, and yes iv tryed it 10 times now
<calamari> nouse: ahh.. that's what it is.. thanks
<tmjb> fstab ntfs this should be default for windows part in fstab      ntfs    user,noauto,umask=00000    0     0
<hcatlin> MarcN: YES YOU ROCK!
<Stormx2> I want track 7.
<Stormx2> :(
<jandusion> NoUse,  then just passwd "my pass"
<hcatlin> MarcN: Seriously thanks man... I thought it was who I identified myself as... whoops!
<calamari> jandusion: just passwd by itself
<Stormx2> Serpentine crashes when it tries to rip, and i'm not even going to begin with gRip
<jandusion> calamari, ok
<NoUse> jandusion type passwd, press enter, you will be prompted for root's password, enter something you will remember
<MarcN> hcatlin: sometimes you want to do that, usually not though.
* MarcN puts out tip jar and jiggles it for hcatlin
<jandusion> NoUse, ok im going in
<hcatlin> MarcN: Well, I def need this to be accessible by anyone.
<jandusion> calamari, c ya in a minute
<calamari> jandusion: have fun :)
<hcatlin> MarcN: I would pass a token, but unfortunately I'm not on a token ring network....
<hcatlin> {high hat!}
<Stormx2> So what is ubuntu going to do for christmas then?
<soundray> Anyone here familiar with Antec cases?
<MarcN> hcatlin: /me remembers studying token ring in college.  Before the whole network protocol stack wars were settled.
* calamari wants a win98 style menu editor for christmas ;)
<Stormx2> calamari: Whats wrong with smeg?
<hcatlin> MarcN: thank god they lost....
<MarcN> hcatlin: DECnet, etc
<calamari> Stormx2: lots of things.. I can list :)
<soccer> hello
<Stormx2> calamari: Listening ;-)
<Amaranth> win98 style? you mean browsing things like they're files?
<Stormx2> Haha wouldn't it be great if microsoft announched Vista is going to be open source hehe.
<Amaranth> calamari: Can I see that list?
<soccer> I am trying to do some partition work with gparted on the live cd, and it says that 2 operations are pending, is it partitioning it?
<Stormx2> Well, my MP3s are ripping faster and no longer skipping
<calamari> Stormx2: it's not able to detect my duplicate menu items.  I can't drag and drop items.  I can't delete items, I can't move around items with my mouse, it's not combined with the menu itself (separate app basically), so I couldn't just drag an icon onto the menu, then drag the icon where I wanted it to be, couldn't right click an icon and reanem , delete, etc
<MarcN> Stormx2: impossible.  Too much licensed code in the code base I'd bet you.
<calamari> Stormx2: basically, standard start menu editing procedures for win 98/xp
<Amaranth> calamari: integration with the menu is dependant on a 5000 line library getting converted to C _and_ someone writing a completely new GtkMenu widget
<soccer> Does anyone have expireince with gparted?
<Stormx2> MarcN: My friend has a friend who works in the microsoft dev team. Rumour is the kernel is based of the unix kernel.
<Amaranth> calamari: You can drag-and-drop items, you can only delete items you created (the others are root items).
* bur[n] er uses gparted
<soccer> because I need some help with it
<NoUse> Stormx2 yeah thats what I heard
<Stormx2> NoUse: Really?
<MarcN> Stormx2: which 'unix' kernel?
<NoUse> Stormx2 yeah
<Stormx2> No idea ;-)
<soccer> is bur[n] er here?
<Amaranth> Stormx2: No. The NT kernel was written by a group of developers microsoft hired that has also created VMS.
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: how did you fix your cd ripping?
<bur[n] er> soccer: what's wrong
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: I used my slower cd drive, that rips quicker >.>
<calamari> Amaranth: I don't mean to diss your smeg work.. you gave us something when there was nothing in hoary :)
<soccer> bur[n] er: it says 2 operations are pending...is that normal?
<MarcN> Amaranth: /me worked in the VMS group 1987-93ish.
<Amaranth> Stormx2: The NT kernel is also one of the best (if not _the_ best) in existance.
<Stormx2> 5x still isn't great but its better than 0.5x and they don't skip. Its about the same i get on winblows
<Amaranth> calamari: Most of your issues are because you're using hoary.
<calamari> Amaranth: actually I'm in breezy
<bur[n] er> soccer: until you hit apply... sure
<Stormx2> Distropwn'd
<MarcN> Amaranth: FWIW the VMS kernel is very good.  Course, most of what you see is not the kernel.  GUI, libs, services, apps...
<soccer> bur[n] er: ah, thats what i was missing
<Amaranth> calamari: Then most of your issues are non-existant. You can drag-and-drop to reorder, move, etc.
<snausages> hey all, my floppy won't mount when I double-click on Floppy Drive
<Amaranth> !tell calamari about alacarte
<MarcN> Amaranth: and written in BLISS-32
<calamari> Amaranth: I'm just hoping for a nicely integrated menu editor .. or I'd like the old warty style .. that worked
<Stormx2> What was the warty one like?
<Stormx2> What came before warty?
<Amaranth> calamari: It didn't really work but it pretended it did. That was the old menu system.
<soccer> bur[n] er: sorry for the noob questions, but where is the apply button?
<Amaranth> nothing came before warty
<bur[n] er> debian came before warty ;)
<Urthmover> well light was first
<Stormx2> But isn't warty v3?
<Stormx2> As breezy is v5?
<slept> snausages, is the disk formated ?
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: teh version is based on year
<calamari> Amaranth: it worked great.. it was win95 style, but it was quick & easy
<bur[n] er> and month
<Amaranth> Stormx2: No, the "version numbers" are Y.MM
<Stormx2> ohh!
<Stormx2> ;D
<Amaranth> calamari: Trust me, it didn't really work. :P
<snausages> slept, i'm not sure. i just get the following message, "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<calamari> Amaranth: hehehe
<snausages> how would i format it if it isn't.
<jandusion> NoUse, wasnt abble to sett a new password with just pressing passwd
<calamari> Amaranth: whats the library that needs to be ported ?
<NoUse> jandusion what error did you get?
<Amaranth> calamari: pyxdg
<soccer> does anyone know where the apply button is in gparted?
<calamari> lol, python?  no wonder the start menu takes so long to open
<Amaranth> calamari: after that someone needs to either write a gnome-vfs plugin to get warty style editing or create an entirely new widget to replace GtkMenu to get inline editing.
<Amaranth> calamari: the menu isn't python, the editor is
<slept> snausages, should there be sth on the disk ? if not you can do a mkfs.whatyoulike /dev/fd0
<Amaranth> calamari: the menu has libgnome-menu, but it sucks
<calamari> I wonder how mhard it'd be to replace GtkMenu
<Amaranth> calamari: pyxdg handles everything for me and actually, well, works
<jsz> I'm compiling the Austhex IRCD
<jandusion> autirisation something busy
<Amaranth> calamari: 6 months of solid work if you've never made a widget before, I'd guess.
<calamari> Amaranth: cool.. is there a way to run things as root so I can delete the duplicated entries ?
<jandusion> NoUse,  autirisation something busy
<Amaranth> calamari: duplicated?
<Amaranth> calamari: Do they show up duplicated in alacarte?
<NoUse> jandusion I don't know what to tell you, you might have to reinstall
<calamari> Amaranth: yeah, I have two of everything in Preferences and Administration
<calamari> Amaranth: dunno, I'll look
<Amaranth> calamari: in alacarte too?
<jandusion> NoUse, >(
<Amaranth> calamari: otherwise it's a gnome-menus bug (there are lots of these)
<calamari> I looked at the menu spec once.. it was an xml nightmare
<jandusion> NoUse,  when i reinstall is there something i need to remeber then?
<Amaranth> yep
<Amaranth> that's why pyxdg is a large complicated library
<NoUse> jandusion no just do a normal installation
<Amaranth> and it takes advantage of some things you can't do in C
<calamari> seems like it'd be better to break spec and just create something simple fast and working
<jandusion> NoUse, when i do a normal install... can i make it install on th D drive and not the c drive
<NoUse> jandusion yeah you should be able to
<NoUse> jandusion but Linux doesn't refer to them as C and D drives
<german> Hello
<soccer> bur[n] er: do you know where the apply button is in gparted (since you use it) if I am annoying you, just say so, and I will leave
<jandusion> NoUse, ok but its 160gb drive and a 200gb drive
<bur[n] er> soccer: the little "checkbox" in the toolbar
<NoUse> jandusion thats fine, the partitioner should allow you to choose which drive it goes on
<hyakuhei> evening all, what do I apt-get for the C man pages, scanf etc
<jandusion> NoUse, ok man ty for help so faar.. ill reinstall linux and talk to you again
<pluffsy> hello
<soccer> bur[n] er: sorry, I didnt have it maxamized, so I couldnt see that
<watxutu> alguien me puede ayudar con una duda por favor?
<soccer> bur[n] er: UHOH! there is an error
<calamari> Amaranth: alacarte shows the dups but does not allow deletion of them
<Amaranth> calamari: because you don't own them
<calamari> Amaranth: I ran as sudo alacarte
<Amaranth> calamari: yeah, alacarte is not designed to run at root
<snausages> i just successfully formatted a floppy and I still can't mount it. i get this message: Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<usertu> Hello, I've bought a PCI WLAN card for my Ubuntu box which was recognised with the rt2500 module
<IcemanV9> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aet> ubuntu gcc so slow...
<usertu> I'd like to ask if I can use the box as a WLAN access point with this card?
<_jason> does anyone know how to enable auto-repeating for specific mouse keys?  (or if you know anything else that might point me in the right direction let me know)  Thanks.
<holycow> anyone here try sharing folders via smb between two linux machines?
<holycow> actually
<pirx> what does it mean when it says multiverse in sources.list?
<dmoyne> hello! : before swiching eventually to breezy 64 bits I want to install dosemu that does not exist in the breezy package ; I loaded the source to compile it but I got an error message ; can this be due to a source not designed to be compiled in 64 bit executable ?
<Juhaz> usertu, the current version of rt2500 driver doesn't support softap mode
<holycow> the problem is the same, linux or win, whenever client tries to access/write to share they cannot login
<holycow> anyone run into that?
<Juhaz> usertu, it's supposedly in the works, for the future, though
<usertu> Juhaz, this means I cannot setup DHCP and NAT on that card?
<gsnedders> what's the default configure options for php4?
<calamari> Amaranth: well, I was able to uncheck them to make them hiddle, so that hid the dups.. thanks :)
<Juhaz> usertu, no, you can setup them just fine
<usertu> Juhaz, then what the heck is AP mode?
<soccer> bur[n] er: surely this isnt right? http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4635
<rel> Does anyone know how to configure Yaboot so that OSX is the default instead of Breezy?
<Juhaz> usertu, something that allows the card to work as an access point instead of just in ad-hoc mode
<RuffianSoldier> hey - i just reinstalled hoary - is it safe to upgrade to breezy???
<hyakuhei> RuffianSoldier: should be
<RuffianSoldier> awesome
<IcemanV9> RuffianSoldier: yes
<pluffsy> RuffianSoldier, I had a lot of problems. but most seem to be fine
<xrenmilay> has anyone had problems running blender with  ATI rage 128 Pro RT card?
<Juhaz> usertu, it's no big deal, if you need to ask, forget I ever mentioned it :)
<ubuntu> gonococos!!!
<ubuntu> jhonny be good
<RuffianSoldier> btw - i forget how to switch to universe repose in synaptic
<calamari> I might look into making my own panel app someday.. then I could ignore silly gnome changes like them taking away the run option
<usertu> Juhaz, but if I set up DHCP/NAT to that device my notebook can connect to my box automagically?
<ubuntu> calamari cabecenalga
<ubuntu> hi yvone
<rel> Does anyone know how to configure Yaboot so that OSX is the default boot instead of Breezy?
<ubuntu> were your front?
<RuffianSoldier> hey ubuntu - your name isnt registered is it? if it isnt - i registered it a year ago
<ceej> i've got a big problem with my Synaptic package manager ;/
<RuffianSoldier> aaah he left
<soccer> ubnutu: what laguage do you speak?
<soccer> ubuntu: what language do you speak?
<Juhaz> usertu, sure. typing this on rt2500 nat server in fact.
<ceej> got about 4 of these warnings when i load it up W: Couldn't stat source package list http://antesis.freecontrib.org breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<usertu> Juhaz, wow :)
<pluffsy> rel: have you googled for it? long time since I did but I think it was rather logic
<usertu> Juhaz, thank you very much.
<usertu> Bye
<rel> pluffsy, I was just doing that :)
<Suoli> What does Error code 11 signify for in Ubuntu 5.10?
<soccer> bur[n] er: I think gparted froze in the middle of its partition work :(
<Suoli> I this error message when my x server tries to turn on
<ceej> can anyone help?
<marlun> Is the bar in Yelp that lets you go to the previous page or the next one supposed to be added in the middle of the page and somtimes even over text so you can't read it?
<xrenmilay> is it possible to get help here? :(
<Suoli> *get
<marlun> Hmmm, now for some reason it's at the bottom again :)
<bigdawg> Can anybody help me with a breezy kernel install problem with a SATA RAID adapter (SIL3112 chipset)?
<marlun> Guess it heard me complaining, good feature.
<RuffianSoldier> i can still upgrade to breezy by apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<reeen> heya
<soccer> bur[n] er: is it safe to force quit gparted because it froze, although it already started it's partition work?
<reeen> i have a problem. i've got crappy sounds with the sound juicer when i want to playback a cd
<xrenmilay> where can I get to most current libGL for ubuntu?
<shaji> hi all
<NoUse> xrenmilay should already be installed
<bur[n] er> soccer: i wouldn't
<Suoli> and why doesn't apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx work?
<Answer> You know in grub it has a memtest option?  How can I launch that from the livecd?
<bur[n] er> soccer: you're not resizing or manipulating a mounted drive right?
<shaji> i am upgrading my ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10
<shaji> by synaptic
<shaji> will it work?
<bur[n] er> shaji: sure
<soccer> bur[n] er: yes...and creating a new one
<shaji> wat are the new additions
<Answer> !tell shaji about upgrade2breezy
<marlun> Which web-based radio stations can I listen to with ubuntu and how?
<soccer> bur[n] er: this is what it looks like: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4635
<bur[n] er> marlun: get streamtuner
<Answer> You know in grub it has a memtest option?  How can I launch that from the livecd?
<marlun> The ones I listen to in windos usually require microsoft media player =/
<xrenmilay> NoUse: I have it installed but blender for some reason doesn't like it
<shaji> Wat are the additions
<kronicdreamer> why is pple tellin me that ubuntu sux when on distro watch its #1 by 1000
<marlun> bur[n] er, streamhunter, ok =) thanks
<shaji> and wat all bugs are fixed?
<bur[n] er> marlun: u can get mplayer's mozilla plugin for the microsoft media player things... also look for w32codecs
<bur[n] er> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<soccer> kronicdreamer: who said ubuntu sux?
<NoUse> xrenmilay what kind of video card od you have?
<reeen> i have a problem. i've got crappy sounds with the sound juicer when i want to playback a cd
<Answer> shaji, read the msg from ubotu and look at that link.  there are too many changes to list here
<Answer> You know in grub it has a memtest option?  How can I launch that from the livecd?
<kronicdreamer> everyone i asked lol
<bur[n] er> soccer: got me on that gparted thing... try killin it :)
<shaji> ok
<bur[n] er> reeen: turned dma on?
<reeen> yes i have
<soccer> reeen: no need to ask more then once, if anyone knows, they will answer
<reeen> xine plays them well
<german> hi, can anyone help me
<soccer> bur[n] er: killing it...how?
<marlun> bur[n] er, ok, I'll look for that :)
<kronicdreamer> does the cd you can get thru shipit totally install?
<marlun> bur[n] er, in the package manager?
<Answer> kronicdreamer, yes the install cd is shipped with shipit
<german> i just want to have num lock on when starting X
<bigdawg> Does anyone here have any custom kernel install experience here?
<kronicdreamer> thats the whole thing?
<trappist> german: google for numlockx
<kronicdreamer> cuz i am wantin to get rid of this damn windows it SUXXXXXX
<german> thanks
<Answer> kronicdreamer, it will install the base package then download more from the internet, but that is optional.
<german> thanks trappist
<Answer> german, numlock is usually set in your system bios
<kronicdreamer> i was just wantin to make sure its good to go
<xrenmilay> NoUse: I have I have an ATI Rage 128 Pro RT
<Answer> kronicdreamer, you can download the install cd and see for yourself...
<welp> how long does ubuntu take to install?
<soccer> bur[n] er: is killing the same thing as force quit?
<kronicdreamer> i dont have a burner that works
<xrenmilay> I set my pyton2.3 environment variables
<kronicdreamer> and i want it on a seperate pc
<Answer> welp, less than half an hour if you know what you're doing
<welp> Answer, okies
<welp> thankies
<german> Answer, but i have both Win and ubuntu, and in windowz the numlock key is on
<welp> :P
<xrenmilay> Blender go a little futher. intead of a quick blender gray screen It actually flickers
<bigdawg> quit
<Answer> welp, downloading all the other packages from the internet can take longer  depending on what you select
<kronicdreamer> how you set it up to boot over my windows XP Home?
<welp> Answer, okies, thankies
<Answer> german, maybe windows sets it.  on most of my computers you can set the numlock on or off in the bios
<welp> :D
<Kibou> windows sets the numlock
<marlun> bur[n] er, mozilla-mplayer <- that one? =)
<xrenmilay> libGl complains about graphix memory
<Kibou> gnome can't do it itself
<Kibou> it needs numlockx
<xrenmilay> then a final segmentation error
<Answer> kronicdreamer, resize the windows partition so you have enough free space, then install ubuntu and it will recognize it and put it in the grub boot loader
<Kibou> kde has it's own option for it
<Answer> How can I launch memtest from the LiveCD ?
<kronicdreamer> can i create another portion and install while windows is up? or do i havta burn on a CD?
<Answer> kronicdreamer, I recommend burning it on a cd.  I tried what you are saying and failed
<kronicdreamer> i have the 4 CDs in the mail
<kronicdreamer> you know how long they take to get here?
<xrenmilay> NoUse: On the video card is 32 megs
<DShepherd> hey
<Answer> kronicdreamer, 5-7 business days for ground shipping in the continental usa
<emgee> Hey folks! Where do I find a NickServ admin around here?
<kronicdreamer> ohh ok kickass
<NoUse> xrenmilay run this in a terminal 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<Answer> emgee, /msg nickserv help
<kronicdreamer> only got a day or 2 left
<soccer> bur[n] er: now it says that the new partition I created (/dev/hda3) is unknown!?!?!?!?
<kronicdreamer> bbl
<DShepherd> emgee: NickServ*
<Answer> How can I launch memtest from the LiveCD ?
<NeonLightning> does anyone use the liveboot i can't seem to find my hd in /mnt/ or in places
<Answer> NeonLightning, you have to mount /dev/hda1
<emgee> Answer, no such info there
<Cronic> I need some help with my video settings. I have an intel onboard video card 82845G and have tried every driver I can think of, everytime I use startx I get "Fatal server error: No screens found." - Can anyone help me?
<emgee> DShepherd, you mean their nicks are nickserv-something?
<NeonLightning> ok so i have to mount all my drives
<NeonLightning> because i can't remember witch one was my large drive that i have the files i need on
<reeen> does anyone of you have experience with skype ?
<reeen> its weird because it takes about one minute for the login screen to come up
<DShepherd> emgee: /msg Nickserv help <-- type that. case matters
<HappyFool> Answer: at the boot screen, type   memtest<enter>
<Cronic> Anyone available to help me with X?
<Answer> HappyFool, sweet I knew if i asked enough times hehehe
<HappyFool> Answer: or press F1 (F2 ... ) for more info
<emgee> DShepherd, I have, and all I get is a list of commands. I need help reobtaining my password!
<kronicdreamr|bbl> Ubuntu = w/ Gnome and Kubutu = KDE, Right?
<Answer> HappyFool, I looked at F1, F2, F3 etc but I did not see any memtest
<Answer> kronicdreamr|bbl, yes.
<kronicdreamr|bbl> ok
<Answer> emgee, did you read the list of the help commands??
<xrenmilay> NoUse:  when are you on usually?
<kronicdreamr|bbl> ill quit bothering yall for now :P
<calamari> Amaranth: I'd need to create a new gtk component to handle the dragging, wouldn't I...
<emgee> Answer, yes...
<Cronic> I need some help with my video settings. I have an intel onboard video card 82845G and have tried every driver I can think of, everytime I use startx I get "Fatal server error: No screens found." - Can anyone help?
<HappyFool> Answer: hmm. that's for the breezy live cd -- maybe the others are different
<DShepherd> emgee: oh... I dont know how
<emgee> ok
<Amaranth> calamari: That's why I said you need to design a replacement for the GtkMenu widget
<NeonLightning> every time i try and run firefox off the cd i get segmentation fault
<HappyFool> Answer: i know that the warty (ubuntu 4.10) livecd is very different
<Cronic> NeonLightning: Sounds like it wasn't built for your kernel?
<Answer> HappyFool, ohh ok i'll get the new livecd
<calamari> Amaranth: guess that didn't fully sink in last time :)  thanks
<soccer> bur[n] er: do you think that my hard drive could have some sort of protection against partitioning, because it doesnt want to resize!
<NeonLightning> i'm runnin off the live cd cronic
<xrenmilay> NoUse: Im currently away from my linux box.. I was tryingt o find out if there is a quick fix or if some one had some issues. I guess I should be asking for infomation when I am behind the box huh?
<DShepherd> NeonLightning: it may be that a part of your cd is bad
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Whats up?
<NeonLightning> damn both times i've ordered the cd's i get about 1 out of every 4 or 5 that works fine
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: is here...just need help helping out
<xrenmilay> NoUse:  I will give it shot when I get home. What should I be looking for?
<Cronic> I need some help with my video settings. I have an intel onboard video card 82845G and have tried every driver I can think of, everytime I use startx I get "Fatal server error: No screens found."
<christian_> i have got big problems with the wpa_supplicant and ubuntu breezy
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Cool. ny particualr issues?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: generally no.
<DaSkreech> aight
<anavim> if #ubuntu-offtopic the only place for non-support related ubuntu chat?
<sambagirl> anyone here remember my issues of yesterday?
<sambagirl> i am trying to open this http://192.168.0.100/html/openemr-2.8.0/setup.php
<sambagirl> well when i open it it pops up with dialog box asking if i want to save or execute with what/
<sambagirl> ?
<anavim> er, I mean, is..
<sambagirl>  i dont understand.
<DaSkreech> For Ubuntu Yeah :-)
<HEFFA> woooo
<DShepherd> anavim: officially yes
<marlun> I've installed streamtuner which also seemed to install XMMS (if it wasn't allready there) but I get no sound out of XMMS, I know the sound is working because the general ubuntu sounds are working.
<welp> how do i install wine?
<anavim> DShepherd, why do you say officially?  Does that mean you know of an unofficial ubuntu chat channel?
<marlun> Sorry no question there, but ofcourse my question is how to fix it :)
<Xappe> marlun: check if you can change the xmms output to ESD
<DaSkreech> anavim: There are unofficial chat rooms all over just not aasociated with Ubuntu
<Cronic> I need some help with my video settings. I have an intel onboard video card 82845G and have tried every driver I can think of, everytime I use startx I get "Fatal server error: No screens found."
<DShepherd> anavim: unofficially u can talk about ubuntu anywhere :)
<DaSkreech> anavim: try /ist
<Cronic> I've never had so much trouble with X until today
<Cronic> Jeez
<DShepherd> anavim: that should be /list
<watxutu> #ubuntu_es
<anavim> ok, thx :)
<NeonLightning> using the liveboot cd where would be the mount point of my usbdisk
<marlun> Xappe, In Preferences and Output plugin I have: Alsa, Disk Writer Plugin, eSound output plugin and OSS Driver.
<DShepherd> NeonLightning: /media
<Xappe> marlun: then try eSound (ESD)
<Cronic> No one up for helping resolve an X issue? :(
<NeonLightning> why won't it let me make a folder with a name all caps it keeps making it lowercase
<marlun> Xappe, Ah! I tried it before but never restarted the XMMS, but now I did and it worked =)
<Xappe> marlun: :)
<marlun> Xappe, thanks! at last I've got music in ubuntu :)
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Do you have stumbleupon?
<Cronic> I need some help with my video settings. I have an intel onboard video card 82845G and have tried every driver I can think of, everytime I use startx I get "Fatal server error: No screens found."
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: sure why wouldnt I :)
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Name?
<DShepherd> oh you mean an account
<DShepherd> ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> I'm skreech
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: nope I dont....well i did...but that was along time ago...I guess I goign to have to do another
<DaSkreech> Did you make a name or did you just have a number?
<orbx> does anyone know how to make the ubuntu apache server live when behind a router?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: made a name
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Remember it?
<robotgeek> orbx: you would have to forward port 80
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: maybe sprite
<kinkoblast> How would I go about changing the x server's color depth?
<orbx> robotgeek: so it would ne http://myip:80
<robotgeek> orbx: www.portforward.com
<NeonLightning> is there a way to open rar files using the liveboot
<jino__> hi all
<ni1s> orbx: Http defaults to 80, www.free6.com == www.free6.com:60
<DaSkreech> NeonLightning: You'll have to apt-get unrar
<jino__> am installing the downloaded update throgh synaptic
<Cronic> sigh I need some help :(
<orbx> nils: ok i will try that
<NeonLightning> when i type apt and press tab it doesn't bring up anything
<jino__> i see a message like locale not suppoted by c library
<paolob> Hi guys! I have a ltsp server with debian testing, and I want to migrate it to edubuntu. Will it be possible? Is there any tutorial somewhere?
<IcemanV9> kinkoblast: look for DefaultColorDepth in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jino__> Will that be an issue?
<NeonLightning> nm it works
<ni1s> orbx: no, you need to set your router to forward port 80 to your computer
<ni1s> orbx: What router do you have?
<kinkoblast> IcemanV9: I'll try that when I get home (I forgot to install ssh on my system so I'm using a friends)
<orbx> nils: i don't know what type of router i have
<NeonLightning> E: Invalid operation unrar
<jino__> Seveas , i need help updating my system to 5.10
<robotgeek> NeonLightning: apt-get install unrar
<orbx> nils: its set up on different computer with windows
<ni1s> orbx: try in your browser to go to 192.168.0.1
<Seveas> !tell jino about breezy
<NeonLightning> ahh ok thanks
<Seveas> !tell jino__ about breezy
<jino__> am getting a message like locale not supported
<DShepherd> NeonLightning: sudo apt-get install unrar
<robotgeek> jino__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: ah well guess it was a really long time ago :)
<NeonLightning> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<Seveas> jino__, during the upgrade that message can be ignored
<Seveas> NeonLightning, unrar-nonfree (enable multiverse)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: found it?
<DaSkreech> NeonLightning: It would be in multiverse
<NeonLightning> how do i do so on the liveboot
<jino__> Seveas , SO i can expect that to work well ..Can i?
<ni1s> orbx: You can run dhclient from a terminal and see where you get your IP from
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell NeonLightning about repos
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: http://sprite.stumbleupon.com/
<welp> how come, i added the repositry for wine as on: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb but wine doesn't appear in the package list?
<orbx> nils: no that didn't work, thats not my IP
<welp> i'm in ubuntu
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: :)
<orbx> nils: its 192.168.1.102
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Look when he joined
<ni1s> orbx: So your routers IP is porbably 192.168.0.1
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: I dont think that's me
<DaSkreech> Me either
<ni1s> orbx: or try dhclient
<Cronic> Once I upgrade my kernel source, how do I get grub to see the new kernel/
<Cronic> ?
<ni1s> Cronic: after you compile it?
<orbx> nils: permission denied..
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: If you need me ping me I'm back at the grind
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: joing now
<Cronic> yes
<Cronic> After it's compiled
<Seveas> jino__, yes
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: ok kool
<ni1s> orbx: you need the router username/password
<Cronic> I used to make zlilo
<Cronic> but what now?
<YeTr2> I'm having all kinds of trouble installing the nvidia module. If it isn't locking up the computer, it's complaining about version mismatch between 7174 & 7667
<NoUse> YeTr2 how did you install the driver?
<NeonLightning> um i can't goto that site because both mozilla and firefox give segmentation faults
<Cronic> NeonLightning: does anything else give a seg fault?
<paolob> Guys, what about migrating to edubuntu from testing now?
<Cronic> it might be a hardware issue.
<YeTr2> w/ apt
<NeonLightning> not that i've come across on this live cd but i haven't used many of the progs but i do sometimes get it when using mandrake
<NeonLightning> i just need it long enough to unrar one file so i can stick it on my psp
<Cronic> It sounds like a memory error or something hardware
<Red-Sox> hi
<ni1s> hello
<NeonLightning> well i'm runnin a celeron so its a shot cpu from birth
<nrunge> Is it reccomended to upgrade from 4.05 to 4.10? If so then how do I do that?
<NoUse> !tell nrunge about breezy
<Cronic> What package holds types.h?
* ni1s life is like one looong Kafka moment
<trappist> Cronic: apt-file search types.h
<Cronic> or better yet, the kernel headers
<trappist> Cronic: linux-headers
<Cronic> thanks
<nrunge> What version of the Nvidia drivers is currently in the Breezy repositories?
<Red-Sox> I dont remember who it was, trappist, i think, anyway, we where talking and we declared that i needed something (but I dont remember what it was) for my sound. I'm very descriptive eh? Anyway, it had to do with my sound card, it could only play sound from one program, and he told me to do something, but I dont remember what it was
<YeTr2> NoUse: ?
<ni1s> trappist: As in the kind of beer? Like Chimay?
!lilo:*! Added clarifying and explanatory material to http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<aet> Red-Sox: esd
<NoUse> YeTr2 I don't know, make sure your sources.list is corrent and try reinstalling those drivers, my nvidia installation was a snap
<trappist> ni1s: as in chimay, yes :)
<YeTr2> currently have nvidia-glx, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386, linux-restircted-modules-2.6.12-9-686 nvidia-kernel-common
<Red-Sox> aet: no, although that is a problem too, i have to killall esd every time
<NoUse> nrunge http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jandusion> NoUse, yay now it realy works
<trappist> Red-Sox: what aet said
<NoUse> jandusion thats good
<Red-Sox> aet: sorry, you wer right
<jandusion> NoUse, help me install skype plz
<Cronic> I suck at X
<Cronic> :(
<Cronic> It just wont freaking work
<ni1s> trappist: My all time favorite beer! It's nice to see someone else enjoy it
<NoUse> !tell jandusion about skype
<Red-Sox> aet: so...is it fixable?
<jandusion> calamari, ty for help man
<cristian23> hi
<trappist> ni1s: mine too!  I even have wine fridge dedicated to it :)
<cristian23> how do i use the multiseat-configurator script for setting up 2 displays?
<aet> Red-Sox: id think so
<Red-Sox> aet: do you know how?
<cristian23> it checks for /etc/multiseat.conf, but i don't have that file
<ni1s> trappist: Dosent storing it in the fridge make it too cold? dosnt it lose taste?
<Red-Sox> trappist: so you know what I need to do, not how to do it, just what i need to do to fix it?
<trappist> ni1s: wine fridges don't get as cold
<ni1s> trappist: ah!
<welp_ubuntu> i need help.....
<trappist> Red-Sox: I know that you need a sound daemon and that gnome's sound daemon is esd, but I don't use gnome
<dle> Hi.  How do I get the auto-updater applet running in Breezy?  I have done System->Administration->Update Manager->Preferences->Settings and checked 'Automatically check...'.
<welp_ubuntu> trappist, what do you use?
<trappist> kde
<cristian23> where is specified the sintax of multiseat.conf?
<welp_ubuntu> eeeww....
<welp_ubuntu> no offence
<welp_ubuntu> :P
<aet> Red-Sox: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 ?
<orbx> can anyone suggest a good C++ IRC server?
<LaserJock> what is the difference between vim-gnome2 and vim-gtk?
<ni1s> orbx: IRCD maybe, dont know if its in C++, see sourceforge.net and freashmeat
<orbx> nils: no i mean a server, as in where you chat about C++
<NoUse> orbx then you mean channel
<orbx> NoUse: yea
<devin__> Can anybody tell me why http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu isn't up now?
<NoUse> orbx ##C++
<eedge> is there a way I can install KDE just to try it for a while...
<DShepherd> orbx: type /list you can find channels there
<Red-Sox> trappist: if you want to, but ONLY if you want to, you could please tell me what a sound daemon is
<DShepherd> eedge: yes you can. sudo aptitdue install kubuntu-desktop
<orbx> NoUse + DShepherd: Thankyou guys
<DShepherd> orbx: np
<trappist> Red-Sox: it mixes sounds so separate apps can produce sounds at the same time.  decent sound cards do this for you in the hardware, but if you don't have one of those you need software like esd to emulate it.
<sewoyl> Red-Sox, probably the evil thing that started talking ads on the internet - they scare me each time I hear them
<cristian23> anyone using multiseat?
<LaserJock> devin__: us.archive.ubuntu.com work for me
<Red-Sox> trappist: my gaming computer has a good sound card, but i too scared to dual boot that expensive machine
<miguelanxo> Bye!
<Red-Sox> sewoyl: lol
<jandusion> NoUse, i get an error message from skype...
<LathropWells> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<LathropWells>    and sh RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<LathropWells>  don't seem to work what else should i try?
<jah_raztah> yeaaa.... i just got the breezy cds int eh mail
<jah_raztah> even though it's so late
<jah_raztah> that i downloaded them already
<mwe> LathropWells: maybe it's not a script
<LathropWells> jah_, - sounds great WELCOME!
<jandusion> how do i install skype from terminal
<mwe> LathropWells: have you tried chmod +x the file and then executing it?
<jah_raztah> I'm going to distrobute the breezy cds to as many ppl i can to convert them from xp to breezy
<LathropWells> mwe - lol - the instructions are plain, simple, and wrong on the realplayer site. - lol
<mwe> I see
<jah_raztah> as for the drapper, rather then ordering i'm just gunna download the iso
<LathropWells> yes - actually chmod a+x
<calamari> I'm trying to open a java jar from the desktop.. this used to work but not anymore.  Any troubleshooting ideas?
<ni1s> Dose anyone know of any howtos or docs on speeding up gnome?
<LathropWells> mwe - Thank You.
<mwe> LathropWells: so it worked?
<LathropWells> nah - i'll find a plug-in or something for ram files - lol
<mwe> yeah
<marlun> Is there any good dvd copying apps for ubuntu?
<LathropWells> dvdrip?
<jah_raztah> ok, so i did a server install, got gnome and other things e.t.c... but now when i click lock screen nothing happens, is there a package i need tog et for lock screen to work?
<Red-Sox> trappist , aet: thank you soooooooooooooo much
<marlun> LathropWells, maybe? =) I don't want it to the computer but to another dvd, but I guess maybe you take it to the computer first and then back to another dvd?
<LathropWells> acidrip
<aet> Red-Sox: np
<ni1s> Im bored, is there any cool linux games out there?
<AMDXP> gotta reboot brb
<aet> ni1s: www.happypenguin.org
<marlun> LathropWells, acidrip? ok, for both taking it to the computer and back to the dvd?
<ubuntu> !tell ubuntu reps
<trappist> ubuntu: /msg ubotu repos
<ubuntu> no response
<eedge> ubotu doesn't  like you :)
<ubotu> eedge: What?
<jah_raztah> i did a server install, got gnome and other things e.t.c... but now when i click lock screen nothing happens, is there a package i need to get for lock screen to work? I see the icon under System > Lock Screen
<Ethaniel> lol
<Ethaniel>  //msg may be nloked no ?
<Greeboo> yeah. ubuntu doesn't like me :(
<jah_raztah> or do i need to get xscreansavers-gl?
<bamboo> hi
<Ethaniel> try rather ubotu, question?
<jah_raztah> hi bamboo
<Ethaniel> ubotu, hi?
<ubotu> hi!
<bamboo> what's the easiest way to play windows media audio files on ubuntu?
<Ethaniel> wincodecs
<Ethaniel> :p
<jandusion> can any1 help me installs skype via the terminal
<jah_raztah> wma files work with mplayer if you have the w32codecs
<jah_raztah> and xmms
<jjazz> bamboo, you need the marillat w32codecs
<jah_raztah> !ubotu tell bamboo about w32codec
<bamboo> thanks jah_raztah
<bamboo> thanks jjazz
<bamboo> thanks Ethaniel
<jjazz> Folks, I have a Breezy box here that I put apache2 on.  I apt-getted apache2 and did /etc/init.d/apache2 start, but localhost:80 is refusing connections.  If I do sudo apache2, localhost answers.  What is the correct way to start and stop apache2 in Ubuntu, if not via the script in /etc/init.d?
<NoUse> jjazz did you run the init.d script with sudo?
<jjazz> NoUse, yes
<DShepherd> jandusion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype?highlight=%28skype%29 <-- installing skype
<LaserJock> what is the difference between vim-gnome2 and vim-gtk?
<NoUse> jjazz did it say it started apache correctly?
<Red-Sox> is there a theme for gnome that makes it look like osx?
<jjazz> NoUse, the script was silent when I ran it.
<nalioth> Red-Sox: visit gnome-look.org
<Red-Sox> naloith: okay, thank you!
<jjazz> NoUse, the script prints a message if I do 'stop', but not 'start' or 'restart'.  In the case of stop, it tells me it's stopping apache2.
<welp_ubuntu> my resolution is wrong, the highest non-widescreen resolution i can have is 1024x784
<NoUse> jjazz I would check ps aux or top after running the init.d script and see if apache is running, if it is, check the server
<welp_ubuntu> i want more!
<NoUse> server logs*
<jjazz> NoUse, ps aux | grep apache gives nothing
<nalioth> ubotu: tell welp_ubuntu about fixres
<bamboo> and talking about encodings, what's the best free enconder for ripping my cd collection?
<bamboo> (:
<jandusion> how do i kill synaptic
<NoUse> jjazz check the logs
<welp_ubuntu> nalioth, lol thanks
<NoUse> jandusion sudo killall synaptic
<jandusion> NoUse, ty
<DShepherd> jjazz: ps -aux.... did you type that
<Blippe> turn off and on two screens witout restarting x, is that possible???
<Red-Sox> nalioth: is there a program that pulls themes off that website like gnome art does from art.gnome.org?
<DShepherd> jjazz: neva mind...it should matter
<YeTr2> ... stupid machine keeps choaking on the nvidia module :(
<jjazz> NoUse, the only error in apache's logs concern a 404.  They're from when I started apache2 directly.
<DShepherd> shouldnt*
<varsendagger> hey
<_ted> i would like to install freenx from seveas, but it won't let me in. How do I get the correct freenx packages for breezy?
<jjazz> I just don't understand why apache2 would start from the command line, but not the script.  It's weird.
<NoUse> jjazz something is broken with that script then
<nalioth> Red-Sox: there is, actaully. 'gnome-art'
<jjazz> NoUse, yes.  I agree.  OK.  I''m going to purge and reinstall.  See if that helps.
<Seveas> _ted, it should let you in now
<_ted> thanks!
<jah_raztah> anyone know what package i need to get inorder for lock screen to work, this is important casue i have people int he house that like to mess around with linux while i'm away...
<jjazz> jah_raztah, xscreensaver
<jah_raztah> i have that package already
<Ethaniel> there is 2
<Ethaniel> but I dunno
<jjazz> jah_raztah, then you're good to go
<jah_raztah> well i'm going to lock screen and it doesn't work
<_ted> im' getting 403 forbidden trying to install freenx from seveas.
<dle> jjazz - did you try apache2ctl ?
<jjazz> jah_raztah, man xscreensaver
<jjazz> dle, Nope.  Not yet.
<Seveas> _ted, weird, I just disabled that...
<jah_raztah> ok so read that
<Ethaniel> with the default install of unbuntu with gnome you can lock the screen
<d03boy> anyone know why my java compiler cant find Java/util/Scanner?
<Ethaniel> there is java varaible
<Ethaniel> to set
<Red-Sox> nalioth: AWESOME!
<d03boy> oh
<orbx> does anyone know how to install flash player 7 on ubuntu, im having some problems
<Seveas> _ted, try again
<nalioth> ubotu: tell orbx about flash
<Ethaniel> but can you use other class?
<german> hi, guys, do you like the new checklist at starting ubuntu??
<d03boy> Ethaniel, i dont know, this is the first thing ive compiled
<_ted> seveas, working now!
<d03boy> Ethaniel, i haveversion 1.5 installed
<d03boy> probably the env varaible
<Red-Sox> nalioth: I thought that pulls themes from art.gnome.com?
<d03boy> do you know how to set it?
<jah_raztah> maybe i needed to remove gnome-screensaver
<german> :)
<Red-Sox> .org*
<nalioth> Red-Sox: i believe it does
<Ethaniel> d03boy, you have to set somes variables and to include the class at the beginning of the files
<orbx> ubotu: is it possible to install flash player 7?
<ubotu> Not a clue, orbx
<damg> what does ChipID in xorg.conf do?
<Red-Sox> nalioth: and gnome-look.com?
<jah_raztah> ok it works like a charm now
<orbx> ok thank you ubotu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell orbx about yourself
<NoUse> orbx ubotu is a bot
<d03boy> Ethaniel, import you mean?
<nalioth> Red-Sox: not sure about gnome-look
<d03boy> Ethaniel, it doesnt sound like java problem... it sounds like an ubuntu problem
<NoUse> !tell orbx about flash
<orbx> NoUse: LOL sorry im dumb
<Ethaniel> er ... yes, the key word in java must be import sorry
<d03boy> Ethaniel, .. or a problem with how I have it installed
<jah_raztah> u need xscreensaver, but u need to make sure u dont have gnome-screensaver install
<damg> orbx: ;)
<jah_raztah> for lock to work
<Red-Sox> nalioth: oooohhh, I was looking at that website
<nalioth> orbx: you got a private msg (or two) from ubotu please read it
<Red-Sox> what exactly is a gtk2 engine theme?
<Mars^> :/ So noonne know how to rum 5.1 sound system?
<Ethaniel> d03boy, have you been able to make a *.class without using extern class ? By extern I mean, class you didn't write yourself
<d03boy> Ethaniel, i just told you this was the first thing I've tried... I rpobably  just need to set a path varaible, but I dont konw how
<marlun> If I install application "a" which depends on "b" and "c", if I later want to uninstall "a" then "b" and "c" will be left behind on the harddrive even when they are not needed right?
<welp_ubuntu> what's 256Mb in Kb
<welp_ubuntu> ?
<Red-Sox> where is '~/.themes' located?
<d03boy> welp, multiply by 1024 I think?
<orbx> lol thanks nalioth
<jjazz> Seveas, as long as you're here... I upgraded to Breezy on this box, and freenx upgraded with it.  nxclient then couldn't connect because it couldn't set a cookie.  I fixed it with cd /usr/X11R6/bin; sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/xauth.  This is something the install script might want to do for users.
<dle> marlun: yes.
<nalioth> Red-Sox: your home directory is shortcutted using ~/    so ~/.themes is /home/red-sox/.themes
<nitrocks> how do i go about chaning the default colors of windows and such in ubuntu?
<jjazz> Seveas, I'm not sure if that's a freenx thing or something that got munged in the wider install, but it seemed like the freenx package might be the place to address it.
<nitrocks> is there a place where i can go in and edit the themes?
<marlun> Well, if I mark something for uninstall in the packet manager which other programs depend on, it won't let me install it without telling me right?
<nalioth> marlun: correct
<Red-Sox> nalioth: oh, okay, is there a way to skip straight to that folder?
<Seveas> jjazz, you should use the nxclient package from my repo on breezy
<calamari> nitrocks: afaik you can only edit them by hand, not through a gui.. although you can mix & match major theme components
<Blippe> how do i setup one computer to accept two mice (one ps/2 and one serial)?
<Slaj_R> Question:  I created a directory on an NTFS partition of an external HD while working in WindowsXP.  Now, from Ubuntu, the directory shows up in Nautilus, but I get a permission denied error, even when using "sudo chmod -r."
<nalioth> Red-Sox: open a terminal and type "cd .themes"
<d03boy> RainfallHistogramTest.java:1: error:Cannot find class "java/util/Scanner" [JLS 7.5.2 7.6] 
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Red-Sox about cli
<jjazz> Seveas, ah.  OK.  I think this box has the nomachine client .deb on it.
<nitrocks> calamari: i see.. i only reall wish to change the default colors of all the windows and such to black
<Red-Sox> nalioth: thank you
<Seveas> that has indeed the error you described :)
<nalioth> Slaj_R: it's not a chmod problem, it's a fstab permissions problem
<Ethaniel> d03boy, I know there is 2 variables javapath and classpath but I would not been able to tell you exactly how you have to set them
<nitrocks> how involved would that be?..
<Red-Sox> nalioth: you must be losing your patience with me
<calamari> nitrocks: you may be able to download a new theme that looks more like what you want
<Slaj_R> oops, never mind.  I needed to use a capital "-R."
<jjazz> Seveas, thanks
<nitrocks> calamari: any reccomendations in the way of theme repositories?
<d03boy> oh, javac seems to be only v1.2
<calamari> nitrocks: no.. sorry.. but I bet someone here knows
<Ethaniel> lol
<Ethaniel> Scanner is from the 5.0
<Ethaniel> that could be areason
<d03boy> well wtf
<nalioth> Red-Sox: my level of patience is only exceeded by the universe
<d03boy> how can I upgrade this thing?
<leon> Hi all
<marlun> nalioth, then when I install "a" which depend on "b" and "c" I can note those two apps/libs and later if I uninstall "a" I can also try to uninstall "b" and "c" to clean up a little? =)
<Red-Sox> nalioth: wow, thats a lot o' patience
<d03boy> Version 2.1B released 17. July 2002
<leon> I can't find emacs-snapshot for breezy. Any ideas?
<Ethaniel> you can istall directly from sun
<nalioth> marlun: "apt-get clean" may do what you wish
<Ethaniel> but with ubuntu I am not sure
<Slaj_R> Wait, on second thought, even after chmod 755, I get an I/O error.
<nalioth> Slaj_R: as i said, it's a fstab permission problem
<anavim> void patience() {patience();}
<anavim> :)
<Red-Sox> nalioth: uhoh, im not getting something
<marlun> nalioth, ah! =) that reminds me that I found a tutorial on apt-get I'll read it :)
<Slaj_R> nalioth:  Suggestions?
<nalioth> Slaj_R: change your fstab permissions so any user (or just you) can access the partition
<german> n #ubuntu-es
<orbx> is gplflash, macromedia flash or just a standered flash player?
<german> hi, everybody
<Slaj_R> nalioth:  I've never done that.  Is there a config file somewhere?
<german> i've installed amarok but can't hear any song
<german> any ideas??
<nalioth> Slaj_R: in your terminal, type "man fstab"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Slaj_R about cli
<wonder> root@home:~# apt-get install mc
<wonder> Reading package lists... Done
<wonder> Building dependency tree... Done
<wonder> E: Couldn't find package mc
<wonder> why?
<wonder> i have ubuntu amd654
<Red-Sox> !tell wonder about paste
<wonder> i have ubuntu amd64
<nalioth> orbx: gplflash is an open source flash analogue
<nalioth> wonder: please dont paste in here, (read channel /topic s when you enter please)
<wonder> ok sorry
<nalioth> wonder: enable your universe and multiverse repositories and you'll find 1000s more programs
<RuffianSoldier> wonder - you prolly arent using universe
<Red-Sox> nalioth: hm...i still dont see that folder...
<nalioth> Red-Sox: make it
<nalioth> Red-Sox: create it
<damg> aah, ati driver installer tells me that i have no kernel build environment - what do i need to install?
<Red-Sox> nalioth: you say it should be in my home folder eh?
<wonder> 10x
<nalioth> Red-Sox: did you get the cli msg from ubotu?
<Xcerca> what do you do if you forget the su password ?
<nalioth> Xcerca: you shouldnt be using su
<RuffianSoldier> Xcerca - sudo -s
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Xcerca about root
<RuffianSoldier> sudo -s            then your user password
<nalioth> Xcerca: the root account is disabled in ubuntu for a reason
<Red-Sox> nalioth: yes, yes, it all seemed jibiresh, but  I just skimmed it, so ill read it more carefully right now
<Greeboo> ubotu: tell Greebo about root
<varsendagger> sudo vi /etc/passwd and delete the x in root:x: blah blah
<tobi-wan> hi folks... i just installed xcdroast and it tells me i can't burn dvds unless i install prodvd... didn't find that package, though....
<varsendagger> and then sudo su
<nalioth> Red-Sox: open a terminal and type "mkdir .themes"
<Greeboo> hey, this bot is seriously cool
<Red-Sox> nalioth: will do
<varsendagger> and run passwd again
<varsendagger> -- as su
<nalioth> tobi-wan: prodvd is not free software. use k3b
<nalioth> Versedtoo: please do not advise that
<tobi-wan> nalioth: i'd like to avoid kde-libs in my system :-)
<nalioth> Versedtoo: this is ubuntu, not debian or redhat, we use sudo here
<Red-Sox> nalioth: but...I need to add something to that folder.
<varsendagger> i did like three times
<nalioth> tobi-wan: search for prodvd using google
<tobi-wan> nalioth: thanks though, i guess i'll try my luck with gnomebaker, i don't want non-free software either :-)
<Arjan> hey guysi
<nalioth> tobi-wan: prodvd is written by goerg schilling (who wrote cdrecord) and is free for personal use
<varsendagger> for everyone involved running any application or doing anything as root is not a wise idea, you will eventually do something that you can't und and it will be sad and you will cry
<nick01> I need a program to burn cds with
<Moo-> how can I start Gnome after I have connected to my box over SSH and with a local X server? I have only one terminal window open.
<nick01> what should I use ?
<nalioth> nick01: gnomebacker, graveman or k3b
<jsz> nick01, k3b
<nick01> in gnome ?
<Xcerca> nalioth  what reason is that?
<jsz> in anything
<blackhat> when I mount NTFS partition its readonly, how can I get write access to it?
<void^> boot windows
<Moo-> blackhat: you can't
<blackhat> yes you can, i did with other distros.
<jsz> blackhat, it's not a good idea to write to NTFS and FAT partitions from Linux.
<Moo-> blackhat: there is NTFS write support because there are NTFS documents
<blackhat> its something with NTFS Write Support in the Kernel
<Moo-> blackhat: it's not a real write support
<blackhat> =/
<Moo-> blackhat: you can only overwrite existing files with a same size
<nalioth> Xcerca: to keep new to *nix users from botching their systems too easily, for one
<nick01> nalioth, I can't find gnomebacker on freshmeat
<tobi-wan> nick01: gnomebaker
<erUSUL> jsz, FAT partitions are fine
<nalioth> jsz: you can write all you like to fat32 partitions
<nick01> k
<nalioth> nick01: dont use freshmeat, use synaptic
<Arjan> I'm having a problem after upgrading to breezy: X doesn't want to start
<tobi-wan> Arjan: any error messages?
<Arjan> I have quit an old videocard, Riva TNT2, but it worked fine at hoary
<jsz> nick01: use apt-get install gnomebaker
<guest> hey, how do I make beagle index MS word files?
<Arjan> open /dev/fb1: No such file or directory
<Arjan> and that continues til fb7
<jsz> Arjan, quite*
<erUSUL> Arjan, tail -n 25 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nick01> jsz, it's not in the repository
<Arjan> then, I get NV(0)> Failed to open framebuffer device
<jsz> nick01 then edit sources.list or use k3b
<jsz> stop winging
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nick01 about repis
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nick01 about repos
<Red-Sox> nalioth: maybe, to be more spacific, ill show you what i am trying to do http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<nalioth> nick01: read your priv msg from uboto and enable universe and multiverse repos
<nalioth> Red-Sox: i'm not up on themes (i'm quite boring)
<Arjan> erUSUL, as I just wrote.. those were the significant error messages
<Arjan> or basically, all errormessages :(
<marlun> how is new programs added to the repository? For example X-Chat 2.6.0 is released but in the repository theres only 2.4.4, are new versions not added untill they are tested some but the community?
<nick01> k
<Xcerca> what plugings do you need to install for wmv/mpeg/avi ?
<Arjan> now using console IRC for the first time :-\
<tobi-wan> Arjan: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=205530
<Arjan> tobi-wan, hmm, is that lynx-supported?
<nalioth> marlun: ubuntu has 'freeze dates' for each version. programs that make it in before that date make it in, and the newer version wait til the next freeze
<Red-Sox> nalioth: but, do you know how to do that?
<Red-Sox> nalioth: and if you want to, instruct me how to
<tobi-wan> Arjan: in short, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Option "UseFBDev" "true" to "false"
<Arjan> hehe, that's not too hard
<nalioth> Red-Sox: it looks quite simple to me
<tobi-wan> hopefully not :-)
<nalioth> Red-Sox: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<marlun> nalioth, oh, so the repository is not updated only when new releases of ubuntu is released?
<dle> Hi.  How do I get the auto-updater applet running in Breezy?  I have done System->Administration->Update Manager->Preferences->Settings and checked 'Automatically check...'.
<^DaVe> any1 know a different windows platform other than cedega/wine?
<marlun> nalioth, sorry for that mess of sentence, the "not" was not supposed to be there.
<nick01> nalioth, what's multiverse ?
<Chousuke> there are only Wine forks.
<Chousuke> and reactos
<Red-Sox> nalioth...that channel ist working for me.../join kubuntu-offtopic, right?
<nalioth> Red-Sox: all irc channels begin with #
<Red-Sox> aaaahh
<Red-Sox> i forgot
<Arjan> tobi-wan, Can i just start X then, or do I need to restart?
<nalioth> nick01: multiverse is a repository full of programs
<Moo-> are there instructions how to get nice X11 remote Gnome sessions for Ubuntu?
<tobi-wan> Arjan: X
<nick01> k
<Arjan> xinit?
<nick01> nalioth, backports from what ?
<Arjan> Damn, it's really too long ago
<tobi-wan> ^DaVe: you could try bochs, too, though that is more of an x386 emulator, you'd have to completely install windows within it (didn't work for me, but that was app. 1 year ago)
<tobi-wan> Arjan: or /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nalioth> nick01: backports are not multiverse
<tobi-wan> Arjan: but yes, xinit should do
<^DaVe> cool ty
<nick01> hmm k
<yohan> how do i disable the annoying terminal beeps in rxvt?
<Arjan> tobi-wan, thanks!!
<Arjan> it works again :)
<RuffianSoldier> how do I switch to universe in Synaptic? which repos do I edit?
<nalioth> nick01: backports are versions of programs that will come with the next version of ubuntu, available on this version
<Arjan> off to xchat instead of nirc
<freemanen> how do i install jre2?
<tobi-wan> Arjan: no prob, my pleasure
<freemanen> I have a respotiaress for itbefore but not now
<nalioth> ubotu: tell freemanen about java
<erUSUL> !tell RuffianSoldier about repos
<nick01> nalioth, I only have backports multiverse
<marlun> I'm using streamripper, but if I want to close it, how do I close it? =) (I don't want it to keep going in the background as i read "wget" could do)
<pirving> tell me, in Breezy did they go away from the debian install that takes hours downloading?
<sockpuppe1> is there a new java?
<pirving> What is this new OEM install?
<Ethaniel> the last is 5.0
<Ethaniel> for java
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nick01 about sources
<nalioth> marlun: i dont understand
<pirx> how do i make blackbox start a few programs when i log in? i have stuff in .xinitrc but it doesnt seem to exec that
<sockpuppe1> Anyone ave an idea when the new xfce gets to repos
<pirving> I'm using MEPIS, but I heard maybe they got rid of the Debian Like installer.  MEPIS is a boot disk that just copies over
<marlun> nalioth, I think ctrl+c worked :)
<NoUse> pirving they still use the debian installer
<nalioth> marlun: it usually does
<Arjan> so, there I am again..
<marlun> :)
<dducko> Just a quick question, For a distro update..  Change Sources, apt-get update, and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Arjan> seems like it's still not perfect :(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dducko about breezy
<nick01> !easysource
<ubotu> from memory, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Arjan> mozilla doesn't give me any fonts, although other apps look okay
<Ethan> pirx, look at documentation :p fo fb it is startup
<madmike> anyone have an idea how to migration old mail from evolution -> thunderbird?
<yohan> how do i disable the annoying terminal beeps in rxvt? help!
<pirving> Arjan: Upgrade to 1.5 RC 2
<pirving> www.getfirefox.org
<rel> Hey guys, I have a PowerBook G4 running a dual OSX/Breezy boot, and I know that my airport express card is not supported, but that there is one apple card that is supported, does anyone know where I can find out what that card is?
<Arjan> pirving, thanks, but it must be more serious than that. It happened after upgrading to breezy
<pirx> Ethan: fo fb? docs for what? is it gdm that handles the logins per default?
<Arjan> got some trouble getting X to start again, which still seems not to work perfectly
<Arjan> I think it's a font problem somewhere not directly in mozilla
<Ethan> pirx, fluxbox, you was talking about blackbox, no?
<dducko> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<RuffianSoldier> where is the sources.list located at?
<Arjan> I'll just try a restart first
<dducko>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<madmike> any idea how to migration old mail from evolution -> thunderbird?
<Ethan> pirx, fluxbox is based on blackbox
<erUSUL> RuffianSoldier, /etc/apt/sources.list
<pirx> Ethan: aha fluxbox. why should i sitch to fb?
<nick01> I get this error in synaptic:
<nick01> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ro.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<nick01> ] warning whatever
<Ethan> pirx, I dunno lol blackbox is older
<dducko> You have a source listed 2 times
<Blippe> is there a way to switch xserver on the fly?
<Storm1> HI
<nick01> which one \?
<Storm1> i orders some lunux cds how long do hey take to come?
<NoUse> Blippe as in not having to reboot?
<dducko> Read the error, nick01  You can remove it by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<pirx> Ethan: yeah, i dont know what, but there was something i didnt like about fb last i tried it. but i dont see how that would fix my problem? does fb have a file of its own about which progs to start?
<blackhat> Storm1 ; my friend waited a month for his discs.
<madmike> need to migration mails from evolution -> thunderbird, any ideas?
<Storm1> can sok thanks i order 40pc one and dat
<NoUse> madmike have you googled?
<Ethan> pirx, not exactly 3 files startup < style < init
<madmike> yeah i did
<Stormx2> May be possible to export/import .xml files?
<german> hi,
<Storm1> i orded 40 pc ones
<tobi-wan> madmike: http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/09/10/1446217&tid=37&tid=101
<Ethan> pirx, generally you use startup to start program
<german> i can't read mp3 !???!!
<tobi-wan> took 20 sec of google
<basti> Hi
<Stormx2> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dducko> !mp3
<Storm1> im going to hand them out to my emploeyees
<Stormx2> Too late ;-)
<basti> whats the root password ?
<NoUse> madmike not very hard http://fedoranews.org/mediawiki/index.php/How_to_import_Evolution_mail_into_Thunderbird
<Stormx2> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nick01> dducko, well - I removed the multiverse sources and I no longer get the error but it was only once
<pirx> Ethan: oki, will try fb, thanks
<Blippe> NoUse as not having to really turn of x
<dducko> Ther eisnt one BasL
<madmike> tobi-wan i read it.. but this didn't seem to work
<basti> (i need it for the su command)
<NoUse> Blippe no
<tobi-wan> madmike: hmmmm....
<german> thanks
<basti> hm
<Red-Sox> how do you open directories found in the terminal in nautalus?
<madmike> tobi-wan did you use this guide once?
<Blippe> to bad
<Stormx2> basti: Read what ubotu just put.
<dducko> tell basti about root
<Ethan> pirx, look at #fluxbox
<basti> so kpackahge doesnt work
<tobi-wan> madmike: no, i just found it :-) i stick to evolution
<rel> Does anyone know why no one can make drivers for the Broadcom airport cards for Apple? I know they don't release specs or anything, but why hasn't someone reverse engineered it yet? That struck me as odd...
<basti> yeah, i read it
<Stormx2> OK
<ompaul> Red-Sox, click on them
<tobi-wan> madmike: what went wrong?
<Stormx2> Well
<Ethan> pirx, maybe bb is good too but I don't know....
<Stormx2> You can enable root if you really need it, otherwise use sudo.
<tobi-wan> madmike: but there seem to be a plentiful of guides :-)
<Red-Sox> ompaul: sounds logical
<german> Ubuntu has NO mp3 supprot!???
<madmike> tobi-wan I copied my 'Inbox' file to my 'Local'-folder but Thunderbird didn't show my emails on the next start
<NoUse> !tell german about mp3
<nick01> ubotu: tell nick01 about codecs
<german> but in Hoary i used to play mp3's
<Stormx2> german: Read!
<avb> rel: there is no drivers for that device for linux
<Stormx2> german: It HAS got MP3 support. Read what ubotu just sent you.
<Stormx2> german: I'm listening to MP3s right now.
<Ethan> pirx, did you use startx ? .initrc is only when you use this cmd
<madmike> tobi-wan the one us showed me is the only one i found.. and it seems a bit outdated and unprecise
<NoUse> german they can't include mp3 support by default thanks to patents
<avb> rel: thats why i sold my ibook and bought asus notebook
<NoUse> german but read the link and you'll be fine
<nrs> is there anyway to run the original network configuration script that first ran when I installed ubuntu - I don't have x installed so I can't take advatage of the GUI tools
<Stormx2> God bless american software patents.
<german> ok, thanks
<tobi-wan> madmike: but there's a precise line how to copy your mail folders
<varsendagger> ubotu: tell varsendagger about mp3's
<ompaul> Stormx2, at least use an ironic smiley :-/         <<---  ;-)
<varsendagger> ubotu: tell varsendagger about mp3
<tobi-wan> madmike: and it's not just copying inbox to local
<avb> nrs: try base-install
<nrs> thanks
<Blippe> NoUse as xrandr does :P
<NoUse> !tell varsendagger about yourself
<madmike> tobi-wan: wait a mo.. i'll explain which file i copied
<dducko> !tell varsendagger about /msg the bot
<basti> is there a tool that can install DEB FIles for Gnome?
<tobi-wan> madmike: i googled for "migrate evolution to thunderbird" and there's a wealth of guides to choose from
<NoUse> Blippe what?
<jjazz> NoUse, FYI, I deleted the script, reinstalled apache2-common, and all seems fine.  Thanks for the advice earlier.
<Stormx2> ompaul: Ya ;-) You have to be a little silly to think i was being sincere though lol
<NoUse> jjazz glad it's working
<varsendagger> dducko, how do i /msg the bot?
<ompaul> basti, why not download the gnome tool it will be native more than 99% of the time
<Blippe> you could use xrandr to change resolutions, that is pretty much what I wanna do...
<Stormx2>  /msg ubotu <word>
<ompaul> basti, use syanaptic
<NoUse> varsendagger read the link ubotu sent you
<jandusion> selinium, are you there??
<dducko> Are you registrered varsendagger ?
<Stormx2> My MP3s don't skip anymore :D
<dducko> You Nick
<basti> ompaul,  i have it, but it doesnt allow to install local binaries
<Blippe> I have to check if there is a tool like it which could turn of my second display
<Katsumoto> does any1 know which key combinations I need to press in order to save changes to a .conf file when I'm in nano ?
<ompaul> jandusion, I can say with a great deal of certainty selinium is cooking food and then eating it
<Stormx2> ubuntu is sexy: who | grep -i blonde | talk; wine; talk; touch; unzip; touch; strip; gasp; finger; mount; fsck; more; yes; gasp; umount; make clean; sleep;
<ompaul> basti, you created it yourself or downloaded it?
<basti> downloaded it
<basti> in this case its opera
<jandusion> ompaul, ok hmm he told me a way go get skype by typening wget and something in terminal. do you now anything about that?
<erUSUL> Katsumoto, the combinations are in the bottom part of the screen ^O (crtl + O)
<Katsumoto> oke thanks :)
<ompaul> jandusion, in a min
<dducko> !tell jandusion about skype
<tobi-wan> i need a (music-) cd-managing app but can't seem to find a decent one... (gnome)
<ompaul> basti, command line >>sudo dpkg -i package.deb<<
<Stormx2> tobi-wan: Easy-tag can manage folders and such
<tobi-wan> Stormx2: but can it also manage audio cd's like.... which cd's i own and which songs etc.?
<Stormx2> tobi-wan: It can ID3v2 tag files, etc
<ompaul> basti, applications accessories terminal
<tobi-wan> Stormx2: i'm not necessarily talking 'bout mp3, but audio cds
<basti> whats that?
<Stormx2> tobi-wan: Hmm.
<basti> or where can I get it?
<tobi-wan> real, plain, beautiful, old-fashioned 44khz audio
<varsendagger> dducko, no i am not registered is that the problem?
<dducko> Yeah, you cant message him unless your registered
<Arjan> X is working like a charm now again. The next app that isn' t working properly is mozilla-firefox though. It shows up without any fonts :-\
<varsendagger> ahh
<dducko> varsendagger, /msg nickserv help register
<Stormx2> !register
<ubotu> register is probably type /msg nickserv help register
<ompaul> basti, that is where you can run that command line I sent you
<varsendagger> do i do that throught ubuntu.org?
<Arjan> so, I just see pictures, but nothing, nowhere
<Stormx2> varsendagger: No
<dducko> Hmm... brb....
<Stormx2> varsendagger: Right here!
<Arjan> no text in the menus, no text in the addressbar, no text in the websites I try to visit blindly
<ompaul> varsendagger, read that Stormx2 had ubotu say :-)
<Arjan> any idea?
<NoUse> !tell varsendagger about regiseter
<tobi-wan> Arjax: ehhm.... kind of broken theme for gnome?
<NoUse> !tell varsendagger about register
<tobi-wan> Arjan: is that possible?
<nickel> i downloaded bitchx from bitchx.org but there no GUI
<nickel> how do i get one w/ GUI for ubuntu
<achilles> Hi people! Can anyone help me with my AMD 79c978 HomePNA? I can't get it to load with "options homepna=1" at boot time...
<Arjan> tobi-wan: the errormessage it prints to terminal is (Gecko:8727): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_cairo_show_glyph_string: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT (font)' failed
<nickel> i can only run it in terminal
<NoUse> nickel xchat
<nickel> i am on xchat now
<nickel> but i dont like it
<tobi-wan> Arjan: never heard, frankly
<Arjan> darn
<nickel> is there a way to install bitchx w/ gui instead
<NoUse> nickel gaim does IRC
<achilles> using 5.10
<tobi-wan> but well....
<Stormx2> bitchx can be installed from apt-get
<Stormx2> "sudo apt-get install bitchx"
<CaMeL> siema all
<NoUse> Stormx2 he wants it to have a GUI
<Arjan> i just did a apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox, but it didn' t help
<NoUse> nickel bitchx is a console app
<tobi-wan> Arjan: have you got libcairo2 installed?
<tobi-wan> Arjan: just a blind try, though...
<Stormx2> NoUse: I thought there might be an issue with downloading from the main site, thats all ;-)
<Arjan> gonna check now
<nickel> NoUse ive seen people with BitchX on GUI ;X
<tobi-wan> Arjan: and if you're at it, check for pango, tooo
<nickel> ;X
<nickel> but thanks
<nickel> ill try the apt-get
<NoUse> nickel they run it in a term emulator in X
<Stormx2> brb now I have ripping working I'm off to rip my Mad Capsule Markets cd ;D
<CaMeL> I have had problem with kadu:/
<Arjan> what IS pango? :)
<CaMeL> but now it's working...uff
<tobi-wan> Arjan: eh.... i believe it is a font-manager, but i am not sure
<dducko> Is there an IRC chanel for those testing Dapper?
<tobi-wan> Arjan: actually, according to apt, it's a library responsible for rendering text
<german> thank you guys!!!
<ompaul> jandusion, want me to dcc you the skype binary? you can ask anyone else for the md5sum of the seveas binary for skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<tobi-wan> Arjan: probably that went bork during the upgrade
<Arjan> It has something to do with fonts, but libpango-common and libpango1.0 are installed
<Stormx2> dducko: Doesn't look like it.
<Arjan> should I reinstall it?
<tobi-wan> Arjan: and cairo?
<german> i'm already listening to my music!! XD
<CaMeL> How install the skype ??
<jandusion> ompaul, sure if you can
<CaMeL> for gnome:>
<tobi-wan> Arjan: well... i don't think this will change anything.... btw: what did you do to your system?
<Stormx2> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Arjan> libcairo1 and libcairo 2 installed
<Arjan> tobi-wan: I just put in the Breezy cd, and started synaptic :)
<Arjan> then, clicked on upgrade
<german> Stormx2,  NoUse  thanks for the help
<tobi-wan> Arjan: that should have worked :-D
<tobi-wan> Arjan: anyways... hm
<dducko> Oh, well Im sure there will be one soon... Just did a dist-upgrade (on a second harddrive).. went flawlessly.. better then my hoary-breezy expierience
<CaMeL> I thought that it's in the Add Aplication, but I was wrong:D
<Arjan> but I fear I flushed a few config-files
<nickel> nickel@laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install bitchx
<nickel> Reading package lists... Done
<nickel> Building dependency tree... Done
<nickel> E: Couldn't find package bitchx
<nickel> ;X
<NoUse> nickel read the /topic, don't paste in here
<nickel> sorry
<nickel> didnt see that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nickel about repos
<_jason> Hi everyone, does anyone know anything about turning auto-repeat on for mouse buttons?
<NoUse> !info bitchx
<nalioth> nickel: enable universe and multiverse repos and look again
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1466 kB, Installed size: 6484 kB
<nickel> nalioth, how do i do that
<NoUse> nickel you need to enable the universe repo
<nickel> turn on repos
<tobi-wan> Arjan: search for ubuntu here: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2005/8567.html
<NoUse> !tell nickel about repos
<tobi-wan> quite interesting
<painkiler> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2332 kB, Installed size: 5928 kB
<welp_ubuntu> nalioth, can i use ubotu?
<NoUse> !tell welp_ubuntu about yourself
<Seveas> welp_ubuntu, for which purpose?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell welp_ubuntu about msg the bot
<nickel> anyways this might be a really retarded question but is there a way to get ASP working w/ my Apache?
<Arjan> tobi-wan: suggestions for a temp alternative browser a bit more sophisticated than lynx?
<nalioth> Arjan: links2
<tobi-wan> Arjan: galeon
<dducko> links2
<nickel> i know how to get PHP running, trying to figure out if its possible to have ASP on a linux box
<tobi-wan> nalioth, dducko: *rofl*
<NoUse> nickel I think the mono project is working on it but I don't know
<welp_ubuntu> cooool
<Arjan> thanks guys :)
<NoUse> nickel I've avoided ASP like the plague
<welp_ubuntu> i like ubotu
<tobi-wan> Arjan: galeon is definitively fine if you plan to stay with gnome
<welp_ubuntu> :P
<Arjan> i' ll try galeon :)
<tobi-wan> Arjan: but it works for me, that's what i find strange
<nalioth> tobi-wan: the question was " a bit more sophisticated"
<CaMeL> I used to Mandrake 10.0 official and there wasn't dcgui but in Ubuntu it's and it's easy to use;)
<nickel> hrmm - im switching distributoins alot and i've been on ubuntu the longest
<tobi-wan> Arjan: i installed breezy 2 days ago and it ran like a breeze :-)
<nickel> i like everything about it, support and stuff
<nalioth> tobi-wan: jumping from text mode to X is a lot more sophisticated
<nickel> just not sure if its "server" material
<nalioth> nickel: sure it is
<tobi-wan> nalioth: :-D
<Arjan> tobi-wan: should I need the package "firefox" or "mozilla-firefox" ?
<nickel> will cPanel/WHM work on it?
<nalioth> nickel: webmin
<nickel> so im guessing cPanel/WHM wont work then
<Seveas> nickel, syscp
<tobi-wan> Arjan: firefox
<Seveas> cpanel might work, no experience with it
<nickel> ill take a look @ those
<Arjan> the other one is outdated?
<nickel> thanks alot ;] 
<Arjan> then I'll try that first
<nickel> syscp and webmin are free?
<jandusion> ompaul, how do i install the file when its done??
<CaMeL> Tell me what's wrong with amoroK ??
<ompaul> jandusion,  command line >>sudo dpkg -i package.deb<<
<Ethan> ubotu: tell Ethan about msg the bot
<Arjan> perhaps that's the only problem. Just waiting til the whole thing is downloaded
<Arjan> If that's solved, my move to breezy is complete
<jandusion> ompaul, okiz
<Arjan> finally :-\
<Arjan> tobi-wan: auch in osterreich?
<nickel> /server -m irc.brokenirc.net
<CaMeL> I have been installed it, volume is 100% but I don not hear it :>??
<nickel> err
<ompaul> jandusion, applications accessories terminal << that menu path gets you a terminal to run it in - the password is your password
<nickel> sorry i thought it was like mir
<nickel> c
<nickel> ignore that
<tobi-wan> Arjan: yup
<nickel> no multi-servre
<nickel> =/
<Arjan> :)
<tobi-wan> Arjan: vienna
<Arjan> me too
<CaMeL> so I think amorok is broken??
<Arjan> the "Firefox"package is working fine now
<welp_ubuntu> how come when i do apt-get update i get lines that have Ign at the beginning as you can see at: http://rafb.net/paste/results/nrqDbg89.html
<CaMeL> it's quite strange, but I don't know what do:>
<Arjan> somehow, "mozilla-firefox" was outdated
<tobi-wan> Arjan: grand!
<markl__> is there a gstreamer plugin that can recognize mp3 files?
<crimsun> ...gstreamer0.8-mad
<CaMeL> A M O R O K is shit !!!
<CaMeL> :D
<crimsun> uh
<crimsun> what precisely was the point of that, CaMeL?
<welp_ubuntu> lol
<markl__> crimsun: not available from the standard sources?
<crimsun> markl__: universe..
<ProNoob> i think i have lost a binary in /bin because of disk corruption on shutown, might have been something starting with a, or something containing pic, can anyone tell me if there are such files in there ?
<CaMeL> I have been installed it, volume is 100% but I don't hear that:|
<CaMeL> help me !!
<markl__> crimsun: what is universe
<Arjan> tobi-wan: danke fuer die hilfe denn :D
<CaMeL> installation is complete
<tobi-wan> Arjan: np :-D
<CaMeL> but programm it's not working:/
<d03boy> who can help me out with this error...
<CaMeL> Somebody help me !!!
<markl__> wiki search didn't show any results for universe that seem relevant
<CaMeL> Is anybody who can help me ????????
<d03boy> eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=8871
<tobi-wan> CaMeL: not if you keep spamming the channel, for sure
<tobi-wan> CaMeL: give people a chance to think about your prob
<CaMeL> OK
<CaMeL> sorry !!!!
<ProNoob> could anyone do a quick ls -a /bin|grep pic;ls -a /bin/a* for me ?
<ProNoob> i really need this info
<jcole> anyone here have a motorolla e815 phone with evdo/vcast that has enabled the hack to do bluetooth networking in linux?
<tobi-wan> CaMeL: what exactly is your problem? you don't hear anything... only when replaying mp3s? or with audio cds, too?
<crimsun> !tell markl__ about repos
<ompaul> ProNoob, you are looking for /bin/arch are you?
<CaMeL> I haven't been used cds, just mp3 from hdd
<CaMeL> :)
<angel2> hi guys
<d03boy> someone needs to fix my java problems
<tobi-wan> CaMeL: well, do you have gstreamer-mad installed?
<tobi-wan> !tell CaMel mp3
<Artie> Hello ubuntu install stops always at 25%. I think it's when it's trying to go online says something about apt.
<CaMeL> now I dont not have it
<CaMeL> :/
<tobi-wan> !tell CaMeL mp3
<ProNoob> no, ompaul i think i lost some file in /bin during some power outage while shutting down, and i think it started with a or/and contained pic, could you give me files with that names ?
<CaMeL> so I should install it ???
<tobi-wan> darn
<tobi-wan> CaMeL: you got to install it to listen to mp3's
<tobi-wan> *sigh* people, how many times did we have that question... today
<CaMeL> but now I listening mp3 from xmms:>
<tobi-wan> CaMeL: and it works?
<CaMeL> and it's working quite well
<tobi-wan> oh
<tobi-wan> hm
<tobi-wan> well
<tobi-wan> CaMeL: did you install amarok-gstreamer?
<ompaul> ProNoob, that is all that is there - which is why I pasted it
<NoUse> xmms doesn't use gstreamer
<ProNoob> ok, thanks, ompaul
<Stormx2> Could someone tell me about metacity. Is it included in ubuntu / gnome?
<Stormx2> bmp and xmms support mp3 natively.
<NoUse> Stormx2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity
<nickrud> Stormx2, yes, it's the default window manager for gnome
<ompaul> ProNoob, if you lost a file try the "lost + found" in each partition
<CaMeL> amorok its suport for xmms
<ProNoob> i did, ompaul
<CaMeL> I don't like liestening music form xmms
<nickrud> CaMeL, amarok is a completely separate application from xmms; they play mp3's differently
<CaMeL> so what's your advice for me, what it's the best music player for ubunutu 5.10 ????
<NoUse> CaMeL tell us which one you like and we'll help you get it working
<madmike> any idea how to migration old mail from evolution -> thunderbird?
<ProNoob> CaMeL, use beep-media-player
<ProNoob> its best
<ev0> hi evry1
<CaMeL> I have been using ubuntu for 2 weeks, so I am still learning:)
<nickrud> CaMeL, the big 5 seem to be amarok, rythymbox, beep-media-player, xmms, and muine
<ev0> oh, ive been using it for 2 hrs CaMel
<CaMeL> hehehehehehe
<dle> madmike - does tbird not have an Import function?
<ev0> could someone help me install xmms?
<CaMeL> what's the format of it ???
<ev0> of what? xmms?
<CaMeL> tar.gz, deb etc
<CaMeL> :>
<ev0> .rpm, .tgz and stuff? I have no idea. :(
<ev0> im not sure which one i can support
<nickrud> madmike, you could create a Maildir format store and move the evolution mail to it; then thunderbird could read it
<CaMeL> please clikck right button on it
<CaMeL> and read that:D
<ev0> okay, it's tgz
<CaMeL> :)
<ompaul> ev0, >> sudo apt-get install xmms<< or use the gui system administration synaptic
<jasongrieves> ohw can I make the mounted windows partition writable?
<CaMeL> you can use synaptic
<CaMeL> its good idea
<NoUse> madmike I sent you a link on how to dothat
<d03boy> I installed the java sdk 1.5.0_05 but I cant find it anywhere on my system... all that is there is the 1.5.0_03 version... where the hell is it?
<ompaul> ev0, that package will be ready for use you don't need to build it
<CaMeL> I have installed kadu in this way;)
<ev0> so how do i get it working?
<ev0> the .tgz? yeah
<ompaul> ev0, do what I tell ya
<NoUse> madmike google "evolution to thunderbird import mail"
<ev0> ok
<CaMeL> please enter to synaptic:)
<markl__> crimsun: cool thanks
<NoUse> jasongrieves ntfs or fat32?
<jasongrieves> ubotu tell jasongrieves about windows
<jasongrieves> nftfs
<ompaul> ev0, I have no idea where you got that and so I do not want to get into the whole install a build software kit thing to start
<NoUse> jasongrieves you can't
<angel2> I've just installed Ubuntu on PPC and face dpkg problems ( dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed). Known issue ? Any work-around. Pb is : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75580.html . Is synaptic the answer ?
<jasongrieves> really?
<NoUse> jasongrieves ntfs write isn't supported in Linux right now
<jasongrieves> workaround?
<ev0> what the .tgz? it's an aim installation.
<NoUse> jasongrieves you can thank Microsoft for not releasing how NTFS works
<NoUse> jasongrieves convert to FAT32
<CaMeL> My friend tell me today that ubuntu is shit!!!!
<ompaul> ev0, use gaim
<sprite_dwight> hey
<CaMeL> for him the best is gentoo:
<ompaul> ev0, I don't know what you have or where you got it
<d03boy> CaMeL, nobody gives a shit
<ev0> well yeah, i can do that, and ia m using it , the thing was i wanted to learn how to install .tgz extract and the sort.
<Stormx2> CaMeL: Everyone to their own.
<jasongrieves> bleh
<CaMeL> what's your opinion??
<Stormx2> CaMeL: Some people like gentoo more. big deal.
<madmike> NoUse: I did this before coming here. I've read http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/09/10/1446217&tid=37&tid=101 but I don't understand
<angel2> CaMeL: I'm fed-up compiling stuff on ppc with Gentoo
<sprite_dwight> DShepherd: hey how are you
<d03boy> I installed the java sdk 1.5.0_05 but I cant find it anywhere on my system... all that is there is the 1.5.0_03 version... where the hell is it?
<ompaul> CaMeL, don't have one it is not a package for his system - (assuming he) and also this is #ubuntu
<NoUse> madmike which part?
<DShepherd> sprite_dwight: ok you
<AMDXP> i am loving this automated installer
<d03boy> NoUse, =d
<NoUse> d03boy what?
<CaMeL> yesterday I was at the meeting with friends, and we were watching how to compile the kernel in gentoo:D
<madmike> which file (exactly) needs to be copied
<madmike> NoUse which file (exactly) needs to be copied
<nalioth> d03boy: /msg ubotu multijava
<CaMeL> it was looking cool...Yeah !!!
<d03boy> nalioth, i dont even want multijava, i just want revision 5
<cyrre> Anyone knows a good torrent program?
<d03boy> but i'll ask anyway
<ompaul> CaMeL, that is a conversation for #ubuntu-offtopic or #gentoo but not in the support channel for ubuntu
<jasongrieves> NoUse captive NTFS ?
<jasongrieves> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/#download
<CaMeL> OK
<CaMeL> sorry
<CaMeL> :)
<NoUse> jasongrieves I havne't used it and I don't know how stable it is, use at your own risk
<jasongrieves> ok thanks
<CaMeL> I am interested in music player
<NoUse> madmike this howto gives a step by step with the exact commands to run
<ompaul> jasongrieves, that relies on tainting the kernel - if your machine starts breaking look there first
<NoUse> madmike just follow what it tells you to do
<jasongrieves> ompaul thanks
<jasongrieves> do you all know if I can run the virtual frame buffer + an X sessoin displaying the same data?
<madmike> NoUse I don't have a file called 'mbox'
<jasongrieves> so the X is displaying on the screen and the vfb is displaying on :1
<jasongrieves> well not displaying
<welp_ubuntu> does anyone know why i can't install wine?
<jasongrieves> but doing it
<felon> deleted group
<NoUse> madmike find ~/evolution -iname '*mbox*'
<felon> what a bunch of idiots
<welp_ubuntu> felon, be nice
<welp_ubuntu> :P
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, sudo apt-get install wine<< u use that method?
<ubuntu> hello
<felon> sorry
<felon> wrong channel
<CaMeL> I have a one question yet...my xmms do not streaming radio from internet, but it play mp3 from hdd
<dducko> hello
<alex_> how can I give permision of 777 for an user
<welp_ubuntu> felon, lol
<felon> talking about windows anyways
<CaMeL> what's the reason ??
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, yes
<ubuntu> i'm cureently running the ubuntu 5.10 live cd
<dducko> CaMeL, install streamtuner
<jasongrieves> CaMeL apt-get install streamtuner
<ubuntu> ubuntu is assome!
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, that doesn't work
<NoUse> alex_ chmod 777 filename and then make sure it's own by your user
<mdeboer> CaMeL: works for me. what radio?
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, what error message does it throw up?
<welp_ubuntu> one second
<alex_> but if I want give that permision to a specific user how can I do it
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, http://rafb.net/paste/results/953tv151.html
<WildZeck> ou ein
<ubuntu> i an gonna install it on my computer cause i al;ready got 98se and xp so if i ever want to run it i will use live cd
<jjazz> Apache2 can execute perl scripts from /cgi-bin/ just fine, but gives me a 403 error when I try to execute one in ~/user/public_html.  I can't figure out what permissions I need to set to address this.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
<ubuntu> thanks to everyvbiody who made this possiuble
<mdeboer> CaMeL: i am currenly listening to www.ragga-jungle.com with xmms. no problem at all
<CaMeL> I am talking about radio channel....
<ompaul> !tell welp_ubuntu about repos
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu please add the repo universe
<CaMeL> but not for me...
<mdeboer> CaMeL: what radio?
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, i've done that, otherwise i wouldn't be asking
<holycow> weird
<ubuntu> is my computer vulnerable to hackers running 5.10 l;ive cd?
<holycow> i can't edit applications menu with smeg in breezy
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, try sudo apt-get update and then try again
<gepatino> jjaz apache runs as a nouser or something like that, chmod 755 ~/user
<mike8901> anyone know if the latest breezy badger livecd's got shipped yet?
<ubuntu> yes
<CaMeL> do you know polish station Megastacja.pl????
<jjazz> gepatino, I'll try that.  Thanks.
<mike8901> ubuntu: was that a response to me?
<ni1s> ubuntu, linux is a pretty safe OS, be smart and you wont get in trouble
<ubuntu> i just recived the 5.10 cd's yesterday
<mike8901> cool
<mike8901> my friend got em too, I just wanted to know if they all got sent out
<ubuntu> thnaks
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, here is the output from that: http://rafb.net/paste/results/UIrJz010.html - it doesn't work
<CaMeL> mdeboer ??
<fatalblu|mobile> i think my dishwasher just exploded
<mdeboer> CaMeL: i press PLAY RADIO, and xmms is playing
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, note the Ign next to the wine related things
<jeanmichel> hi, i am looking for a replacement of http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/devnotpublic/ since, it's dead
<jeanmichel> i am looking for hugin packages
<mdeboer> fatalblu: but... where you running linux on it?
<madmike> NoUse That doesnt turn up anything usefull
<gepatino> jjazz dont forget to set read permisions to 'others' for the html files
<holycow> can you guys edit your menus with menu editor?
<holycow> i'm looking for a confirmation
<CaMeL> so what;s wrong in my player ??
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, remove sourceforge and just add universe
<welp_ubuntu> so...
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, that is not a ubuntu build
<NoUse> madmike I've never used evolution so beyond that I can't help you
<dducko> CaMeL, Have you installed streamtuner yet?
<jjazz> gepatino, I can read html files just fine.  And the perms on the home dir, public_html, and the script are all 755
<CaMeL> now I am listenig radio form REAL PLAYER
<welp_ubuntu> add the line universe
<mdeboer> CaMeL: xmms should work fine
<SysFail> what DIR do the windows codecs go into for kaffeine????
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, add the line universe
<welp_ubuntu> ?
<madmike> NoUse Thanks anyway ;)
<CaMeL> hmm
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, stop wait I want to type an instruction
<NoUse> SysFail the w32codecs packages installs to /usr/lib/win32
<NoUse> !tell SysFail about w32codecs
<madmike> NoUse I thouht maybe the Tutorial means a mbox-type fiel but I dont know which-on it is
<SysFail> thanks man
<CaMeL> that's why I've installed amorok, but I don't hear voice:/
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<madmike> anyone has an idea how to migration old mail from evolution -> thunderbird?
<ni1s> "SysFail the w32codecs packages installs to /usr/lib/win32", dose it? new mplayer dosent like that, it wants them to be at /usr/lib/codecs
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, the whole thing?
<NoUse> CaMeL are you running amarok from Gnome?
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, ok
<CaMeL> Yeah I know it's for KDE:)
<NoUse> CaMeL yeah so I think you might need to change the sound output plugin, go into the setup and change it to esd or alsa
<CaMeL> in amorok or xmms ???
<NoUse> CaMeL amarok
<CaMeL> OK
<navarone> speaking of music players/jukeboxes...anyone use or have an opinion of gmuscibrowser?
<gepatino> jjazz did it work?
<CaMeL> where is the option in amorok ???
<navarone> *gmusicbrowser
<NoUse> CaMeL I don' tknow, its in there somewhere
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4642
<jjazz> gepatino, nope.  Everything was 755 already.  I can read html just fine from that dir.  It's just perl scripts that give me the 403.
<gepatino> jjazz maybe they try to redirect to another page?
<cafuego> madmike: imap
<jjazz> gepatino, no, the script is very simple.
<CaMeL> I'll check it :)
<CaMeL> but I know how change it xmms but in amorok..hmm
<jjazz> gepatino, I'll write a quick helloworld and see if that works.
<SCMark> I've asked this here before but I'll try again:  Does anyone know how to increase the sensitivity of the mousewheel?
<NoUse> CaMeL http://amarok.kde.org/component/option,com_staticxt/Itemid,49/xt_item,1/staticfile,configure-engine.html
<selinium> jandusion, did you ping me earlier?
<ompaul> selinium, he sorted
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4643
<selinium> ompaul, cool,
<ompaul> selinium, he was looking for you when you were cooking so I took it
<selinium> no probs :)
<SysFail> dammit...kaffeine isnt asking me for where the codecs are
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, what do i do with that?
<grover> does anyone know why synaptic seems to always show *all* pkgs as new in repository?
<NoUse> SysFail it uses mplayer so it knows where to look
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, gone for 5 mins - that is your new file /etc/apt/sources.list but back upo the one you have now
<SysFail> kaffeine used to have a wizard that checked itself all out
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, give me 5 and I'll be back
<SysFail> and told you about potential problems
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, ok
<selinium> ompaul, Get him to do a sudo wget path/to/sources -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<CaMeL> I changed plugin but its this same:/
<ubuntu> hello
<selinium> hello!
<welp_ubuntu> lol
<welp_ubuntu> hi
<NoUse> CaMeL you changed the output plug to what?
<ubuntu> ???
<selinium> welp_ubuntu, indeed, I see all!
<welp_ubuntu> :d
<CaMeL> now output plugin is alsasink
<welp_ubuntu> *:D
<NoUse> CaMeL try esd
<Rawplayer> re
<lokm> hi all.... I need to install zlib librarioes, but everytime, when I give configure, it goes few seconds ok but then say Could not find makefile.ini... Do you think HDD can be fucked? Or what's going on when that file is there ok
<lokm> ???
<CaMeL> I think about changing this player:/
<NoUse> lokm use synaptic to install zlib
<annex> How can I find out what versions of packages are in Breezy? I'm not running it.
<NoUse> CaMeL try banshee or rhythmbox
<LjL> lokm: why can't you use the ubuntu packages?
<lokm> NoUse: I dont think I have zlib in my repository
<CaMeL> give me address NoUse :>
<LjL> lokm: i think you do
<NoUse> CaMeL they are in synaptic
<LjL> lokm: what about zlib1g?
<nick01> I installed the win32 codecs and I still can't play aa divx file in totem :/
<CaMeL> ok:D
<NoUse> nick01 did you install totem-xine
<nick01> no
<NoUse> nick01 do that
<lokm> oki... I found something but not really zlib... I'll try it... thx
<nick01> k
<joeljkp> so what's the preferred method of transcoding video between free formats nowadays
<mdeboer> mencoder?
<mdeboer> ffmpeg?
<LjL> lokm: look, the zlib1g package description says "zlib is a library implementing the deflate compression method [.....] ", why do you think this isn't zlib?
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mdeboer> joeljkp: but i only know 1 free format
<mdeboer> joeljkp: so, not much transcoding to do
<joeljkp> mdeboer: mjpeg, theora, mpeg1...
<CaMeL> I can't find it
<mdeboer> joeljkp: hm.. didn't realize  mjpeg and mpeg1 are free
<NoUse> CaMeL have you enabled the universe repo?
<nick01> NoUse, it's no use, I still have no sound
<CaMeL> I've refreshed repo...:)
<CaMeL> but tell me where is rhytmbox in synaptic ????
<NoUse> nick01 download mplayer, its a better player
<NoUse> CaMeL spelling it correctly would be the first task, rhythmbox
<NoUse> !info rhythmbox
<annex> Hrmm, something went wrong.
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.0-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 1565 kB, Installed size: 4724 kB
<nick01> NoUse, how will it play without the sound codecs ? in mandriva I can play that file no probs with totem
<annex> What version of bittorrent does Breezy have?
<CaMeL> heheheh
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, there are a couple of ways to proceed
<NoUse> nick01 w32codecs are sound and video codecs
<CaMeL> ok, I am writing too fast:/
<NoUse> nick01 I use mplayer and I'm able to play everything
<joeljkp> mdeboer: i believe they are... anyway, mng definitely is
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, have you used the console at all?
<nick01> than why no sound ?
<welp_ubuntu> ompaul, selinium has taken over in #ubuntu-uk
<NoUse> nick01 get mplayer
<nick01> kkk
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, kool
<mdeboer> joeljkp: but... mng for video?
<selinium> sorry ompaul! :)
<ompaul>  /dcc send selinium a_nice_cold_guinness
<CaMeL> ok, I find it:)
<delta_> video and vlc ?
<sampan> has anyone had a breezy update mess up SCIM and then been able to get it working properly again?
<joeljkp> mdeboer: yeah, not ideal, but it works... same as mjpeg, and i have here a few mjpeg movies
<mdeboer> joeljkp: i see now mng does jpeg as well
<SirKillalot> is there anyone with a Natural Keyboard Pro here?
<SysFail> does anybody know how to tell kaffeine WHERE the win32 codecs are installed???
<siph0n_> hey, im getting a error that says a command is not found, but when i do a 'file filename' i see that it is a ELF 32-bit LSB executable
<NoUse> SysFail I still think it defaults to looking in /usr/lib/win32
<siph0n_> any ideas why its saying command not found?
<mdeboer> joeljkp: but what do you want the movies for?
<holycow> Amaranth, are you involved with development of smeg? or were you writing a differnt yet similar app?
<Janbanan> At gnome-look there are a lot of splahscreens. Where can I use those?
<SysFail> it must not nouse...it isnt working
<SysFail> you used to be able to run a kaffeine wizard thing
<fdr> hello! I don't like rythmbox much... Could you please suggest me some other music library mgmt application to try out? It needs to run under gnome... thank you!
<NoUse> SysFail maybe you should ask in #kubuntu
<gepatino> siph0n-Lab is the file in the $PATH
<joeljkp> mdeboer: got a vid in one free format (quicktime/mjpeg), want to transcode to a more compressed free format (mpeg1 or theora)
<SysFail> k will try that
<NoUse> fdr try banshee
<mdeboer> joeljkp: you discard h.264 ?
<SirKillalot> is there anyone with a Natural Keyboard Pro? Anyone managed setting hotkeys like "My Computer" (I mean the button on your keyboard)with the gnome keyboard shortcut utility?
<CaMeL> yeah i've installed the rhythmbox but a prefer amorok, it looks better but doesn't work ;(;(
<mdeboer> joeljkp: while not free, it is at least open
<holycow> fdr, give banshee a try, i don't k now what you are looking for specifically tho
<slew> someone !tell me about nvidia drivers, please. =] 
<mdeboer> joeljkp: and i don't think the quality/bitrate can be beaten
<misfit_toy> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Siph0n-Lab> gepatino: im a little new, what $PATH?
<fdr> holycow : me neither! :-)  I enjoyed winamp's music library interface, but beep-media-player lacks it, unfortunately
<misfit_toy> fdr, install amaroK
<gepatino> Siphon-Lab $PATH is an environment variable that stores the dirs where to find executable files
<joeljkp> mdeboer: quicktime/mjpeg?
<mdeboer> joeljkp: what?
<fdr> misfit_toy : I'd like to, but I don't feel like installing tons of kde libs...
<joeljkp> mdeboer: you don't think what quality/bitrate can be beaten?
<gepatino> Siphon-Lab if the file youre trying to run is not in any of that dirs, you must especify the whole path at the command line
<misfit_toy> fdr, it's worth it
<WinZ> friends! What is the last kernel version?
<Siph0n-Lab> gepatino, where can i find what it is? i see a PATH := $PATH:xxxxxxxxx in my Makefile
<Siph0n-Lab> oh k
<gepatino> Siphon-Lab for example, if you want to run mycommand, and the file is in the current dir, do:   ./mycommand
<misfit_toy> fdr, besides, then you can use K3B too :)
<blackhat> When I use Fluxbox I cannot open Firefox, but when I am in GNOME it works why is this?
<Siph0n-Lab> oh k sweet :)
<mdeboer> joeljkp: the quality per bitrate of h.264
<blackhat> I try to run it and nothing happens
<gepatino> Siphon-Lab to see the content of PATH:   echo $PATH
<fdr> misfit_toy, why not switch to kubuntu, then? :-)
<mdeboer> joeljkp: well, i suppose that's all a bit subjective, but to me, it looks really good
<joeljkp> mdeboer: oh, right... but there's the patent problem
<david_> Hello everyone
<Siph0n-Lab> awesome thanx gepatino!!! :) works
<misfit_toy> fdr, those two apps alone are worth putting the kde libs, so you can still run gnome but have the two best "other" apps
<misfit_toy> fdr, because KDE sucks
<mdeboer> joeljkp: yes, so, it depends on what you want to use it for
<Kratos> I need to reconfigure xserver to use a different resolution. when I set it up, I used a resolution not supported by my monitor. How do I change it from the Live-CD?
<gepatino> Siphon-Lab ;)
<david_> anyone have a problem with breezy installer, i keep getting Ubuntu base systems failed from my ship-it CD's
<mdeboer> Kratos: why from the livecd?
<NoUse> david_ what kind of failure?
<mdeboer> Kratos: just switch to a console (ctrl+alt+F1), and reconfigure it
<Kratos> mdeboer: I can't use my HDD install, as it uses a resolution not supported by my monitor.
<david_> it just says Ubuntu base systems failed
<mdeboer> Kratos: yes you can. Ctrl+Alt+F1
<^rob^> hi
<mdeboer> Kratos: log in there, and do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> does amarok look okay in gnome?
<^rob^> is there any fix for nvidia breezy X11 version err?
<DShepherd> jeff_: yup
<jeff_> because i really like amarok
<eedge> amarok looks fine in gnome.
<NoUse> david_ http://www.aims.ac.za/pipermail/aims-tech/2005-September/000209.html
<jeff_> dsheperd: it looks just as good in gnome as in kde?
<eedge> I like it too, and would use it if it wasn't for my pesky .wma's.
<Urthmover> does anyone know much about sniffing with ethereal in here?
<eedge> I really need to convert to .ogg somehow.
<jeff_> yeah .ogg is nice
<^rob^> anyone use nvidia here?
<Urthmover> so I take that as a no for ethereal
<NoUse> ^rob^ yes
<jeff_> im trying to find a packet sniffer for my linksys wireless card
<lmcabral> ubuntu 5.10 supports pctel modems?
<mdeboer> eedge: what stops you?
<SysFail> anybody have kaffeine working with the win32 codecs????
<NoUse> SysFail I just search ubuntuforums and found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78535
<navarone> rob > I have geforce3
<zxsykco> ^rob^ install nvidia-glx and then run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and restart the xserver.
<david_> cheers NoUse, i'll download a new ISO and burn it then try again
<NoUse> david_ make sure verify with via md5sum
<zxsykco> I have installed many nvidia geforce etc. drivers and they all work fine.
<NoUse> !tell david_ about verify
<navarone> rob > dl nvidia setting too...and you may have to edit xorg.conf to enable the accelerated settings
<david_> probably cd problem, got a 4 meg conection that is very reliable, it has never let me down yet.
<zxsykco> gandalf?
<zxsykco> Was that you?
<zxsykco> T_T
<NoUse> !tell SysFail about msg
<annex_> How can I find out what version of bittorrent does Breezy have?  I can't seem to a find a package repository listing
<NoUse> SysFail no prob
<SysFail> was just trying to tell you thanks man
<SysFail> jesus christ
<SysFail> cant even msg and say thanks?>
<DShepherd> eedge: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/29/wma-to-ogg-file-conversion/ <-- wma to ogg
<NoUse> SysFail, its IRC ettiquet
<SysFail> ive been on irc for 14 years
<SysFail> i understand
<SysFail> but jesus man
<NoUse> SysFail doesn't seem that way does it
<SysFail> lets not get all anal about a simple msg
<ompaul> SysFail, check the CoC - language does get you kicked here
<SysFail> i wasnt some brazilian trying to get your ASL
<ompaul> SysFail, check it from here  Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<fdr> misfit_toy, could you please give me a hint about how do I get amarok to play mp3 files? It seems to be a codec problem, or something like that
<LasseL> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SysFail> you guys need to seriously lighten up
<zxsykco> Hey, Sysfail their are some convo nazi's lurking about, just make your peace and move on! ^_^
<zxsykco> Ahem, there are...
<mr-russ> is au.archive.ubuntu.com down?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %zxsykco!*@*]  by Seveas
<misfit_toy> fdr, hmmm, you already have all the codecs?
<ni1s> how do you restart the alsa deamon?
<fdr> misfit_toy, well, rythmbox and xmms and beep-media-player work fine, so I guess so
<mdeboer> nils: there is no alsa daemon
<Seveas> ni1s, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa restart
* cafuego giggles
<misfit_toy> fdr, then you shouldn't need anything else, let me look at mine...
<Seveas> (ok, not a daemon but all sound stuff)
<ni1s> Thanks Seveas for reading what I meant
<mdeboer> Seveas: i am not sure that that does do anything...
<mdeboer> Seveas: isn't alsa handled by hotplug now?
<ni1s> Nope, deprecated
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*adsl-68-*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> what the...
<mdeboer> nils: but you can do a /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<ion> hiya guys how is going.....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*adsl-68-*@*]  by Seveas
<misfit_toy> fdr, I don't see anything in particular to configure in amaroK for mp3, and IIRC there was nothing to do but install it and fire it up.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-75-57-178.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net]  by Seveas
<misfit_toy> anybody else here have a pointer for amarok and mp3's?
<mdeboer> nils: but why do you want to do this?
<fdr> misfit_toy, did you install amarok or amarok-gstreamer ?
<misfit_toy> fdr, just amarok
<cafuego> Seveas: ooher, was it naughty (as well as retarded)?
<ni1s> mdeboer, thank!
<Seveas> cafuego, yup
<ompaul> cafuego, it has not learned - it was asked to be polite
<Seveas> <zxsykco> I was signing off in a minute anyways and you guys are dicks sometimes!
<ompaul> cafuego, and it used the n word
<Seveas> that qualifies for a ban
<cafuego> ompaul: I fully lost my temper with it last night.
<mdeboer> nils: but what are you trying to do?
<fdr> misfit_toy, hmm let me try, then, I went for amarok-gstreamer
<ompaul> cafuego, whomsoever uses the n word on the internet looses
<mdeboer> the n word??
<poningru> whats going on now?
<mdeboer> nuck?
<lightseek> when I loaded Ubuntu today, and Gnome loaded, I noticed I was already connected to the Internet without dialing out yet!  What causes this?
<mdeboer> nuck you!
<misfit_toy> necrophilia?
<poningru> nozilla?
<Seveas> mdeboer, no, the n word with 4 letters that ends with azi
<lightseek> does Ubuntu have a boot script to dial out using my modem as Ubuntu loads?
<poningru> nubuntu?
<Seveas> and now lets stop it
<Seveas> and get back on topic
* poningru stops
<misfit_toy> fdr, lemme know what happens
<lightseek> can anyone tell me please?
<gepatino> lightseek check in the net configuration tool if ppp0 is set as auto connect or something like that
<Urthmover> does nagios run on ubuntu?
<ni1s> Conclusion; Flashplayer sound sync will never work..... :(
<cafuego> Speaking of, when going through old donated books @ a high school library last weekend I found an *actual* yellow star
<lightseek> gepatino: in the net configuration tool?  where is that?
<fdr> misfit_toy, sure I will
<erUSUL> lightseek, run 'pon' at start up
<gepatino> lightseek: System/Administration/Nework
<lightseek> erUSUL: i didnt need to run pon,
<lightseek> erUSUL: when I loaded Ubuntu today, and Gnome loaded, I noticed I was already connected to the Internet without dialing out yet!  What causes this?
<Stormx2> The school technicians have banned me from the network after i hacked it and net sent.
<cafuego> lightseek: You can add a stanza for 'ppp0' in /etc/network/interfaces. Check the man page (man 5 interfaces) for samples.
<Stormx2> So live ubuntu cd here I come!
<david_> bye people
<gepatino> bye
<Stormx2> bai
<Stormx2> I'm going to get an early night sometime
<Kratos> What terminal commands do I use to reconfigure XServer?
<ion> I don't know if the question is suitable for here but where shall I find one compiler ( C++) to install on linux ?
<WS> what is command to configure network without gui?
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> somebody said xorg was to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<blueblood> Hmm, anyone know whats up with the enlightenment homepage?
<cafuego> WS: $EDITOR /etc/network/interfaces; ifconfig; etherconf
<WS> thanks
<Kratos> ty
<WS> etherconf isnt installed I dont believe
<lightseek> gepatino: the only thing ticked in System/Administration/Nework is "enable this connection" under ppp0.  Would that be causing it to dial out on its own during boot?
<poningru> WS: you can also try network magic
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks stormx2 :)
<poningru> !info network magic
<Volkan> squid with http://www.example.com Why am I getting ``Proxy Access Denied?''
<lightseek> cafuego: whats a stanza?
<Volkan> ?
<cafuego> !+dict stanza
<ubotu> Dictionary 'stanza' a fixed number of lines of verse forming a unit of a poem
<Stormx2> Oh clever!
<Stormx2> I like it!
<gepatino> lightseek, try editing the file /etc/network/interfaces and see if you have a line like auto ppp0
<poningru> scratch that its not network magic
<Stormx2> !+dict antidisestablishmentarianism
<ubotu> could not find definition for antidisestablishmentarianism
<Stormx2> :(
<ion> and how shall I set up java tools on ubuntu as well
<Stormx2> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Volkan> squid with http://www.example.com Why am I getting ``Proxy Access Denied?'' ?
<mr-russ> Volkan: squid is configured to only allow connections from localhost.
<cafuego> Volkan: Did you not add your network address/netnask to the allowed ACLs in the squid config file?
<Gdp_usrlam> im looking for OpenAFS pdf documentation, anyone knows where to find some???
<Volkan> give me an example acl
<cafuego> acl localnet 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0
<ion> ubotu: that's is for me?
<ubotu> ion: what are you talking about?
<cafuego> the config file is full of COMMENETD samples.
<Volkan> acl KOCNET src 192.168.0.0/24
<Volkan> http_access allow KOCNET
<cafuego> Check the one for 'http-acess'
<ion> ubotu: I asked how to set up java tools on ubuntu...
<ubotu> ion: Bugger all, i dunno
<Seveas> ion, ubotu is a bot
<cafuego> Volkan: Yep, did you restart squid after that?
<ion> ubotu:what ?
<ubotu> What what, ion?
<bnD> ubotu java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cafuego> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to cafuego? I think not. Bot, spot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<Volkan> nothing
<ion> ubotu: sorry I ca'n undertand you...
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ion
<bnD> jsz: do i know you?
<DShepherd> lol @ ubotu
<fdr> misfit_toy, very strange. apt-getting amarok leads to the install of the very same packages as did amarok-gstreamer, yet this time it works out of the box
<bnD> jsz: efnet?
<cevizoglu> ion: don't talk to the bot, he only answers to keywords
<orbx> does anyone know where i can get the AVI plugins for totem movie player, are they avaliable at the synaptic package manager?
<NoUse> ion ubotu is not a human, he is a robot
<bnD> ubotu tell orbx avi
<bnD> ubotu avi
<ubotu> hmm... avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ion> NoUse: you crazy :)
<NoUse> ion I'm not the one talking to a bot :-)
<Sarvell> anybody know how to troubleshoot no tv signal
<orbx> ion i made the same mistake earlier :(
<bnD> how sad
<lokm> hi again... I've one more problem.. I installed Verlihub on my ubuntu but then I  wanted to login it gave me something like: You're not able for enter to the memory (SIGSEGV)... Can u help pls?
<ion> NoUse : serious....
<NoUse> ion hmm?
<ion> NoUse: you joke are you ???:)
<robotgeek> Sarvell: on your monitor?
<NoUse> ion no
<bnD> i think this is the first time ive seen someone other than ChanServ opped up in here, makes me nervous ;)
<orbx> goodbye
<NoUse> ubotu tell ion about yourself
<bnD> ion: is english your primary language?
<cafuego> lokm: That's bad programming,
<ion> bnD: no...
<navarone> ion > ubotu is a "bot"...a service in channelthat spews info and keeps things in check
<poningru> ubotu: avahi
<ubotu> poningru: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ion> bnD: is so bad ;(.
<lokm> cafuego: What does it mean? Or what should I do? This version of verlihub I can run on every another Linux :(
<cafuego> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<ion> navarone: all right....
<cafuego> lokm: Dunno, no idea what 'verlihub' is.
<spiff> I'm getting a strange error when trying to mount a partition; it says "device alrady mounted or /mountpoint busy", when neither are true. Is this a known bug?
<Sarvell> anyone know how to install/configure tv tuners?
<GTswagger> I do
<Niomi> i have a problem with xorg taking up a large amount of resources in gnome, i've done some searches but i haven't found a good solution yet. i'm using KDE now but i miss gnome. does anyone have a good link or suggestion for me?
<lokm> cafuego: do u know Direct connect? Its DC Server ;) but I'm sad I have to be ready for twoo weeks
<linuxmania> spiff: have you tried umount anyway?
<GTswagger> I have a Hauppauge PVR-250 on my Gentoo desktop MythTV system.
<cafuego> lokm: I do know that SIGSEGV is BAD. it means the application is trying to access memory that it has no allocated, so the kernel kicked out out of ram. (Linux doesn't accept that sort of windows-like behaviour).
<GTswagger> What is your question Sarvell?
<spiff> linuxmania: yes. the disk is not mounted. I've even hdparm -w'd and strace'd
<vegos> im having trouble with my wireless, when i run the iwconfig commands to change the settings, nothing gets changed
<Sarvell> Ive got a stupid one that installs but doesnt detect signal
<NoUse> spiff run lsof and see if the mount point is listed
<cafuego> spiff: Are you in /mountpoint?
<lazyant> spiff: you can use the fuser command to check if a process is holdin git, llike fuser -u /mnt
<spiff> NoUse: it's not
<GTswagger> Niomi - I am sorry to inform you, but Gnome is a huge resource hog compared to KDE.    It uses 99% CPU to open up a friggin terminal.
<linuxmania> spiff: strange, I've never experienced that issue, so i would assume it is a bug, but couldnt be certain
<Seveas> GTswagger, rofl
<spiff> lazyant: fuser gives me nothing, like lsof
<cevizoglu> lazyant: heh, you said git
<lokm> cafuego: I ran this version of verlihub on ubuntu, month ago and went great, but now it gives me this :(
<spiff> cafuego: no
<Seveas> KDE is the hog
<robotgeek> vegos: what wireless card?
<poningru> vegos: has it ever worked?
<vegos> broadcomm, im using ndiswrapper
<lazyant> I don't know what that word means, I guess some verbotten one
<navarone> spiff > off hand I'd say you could savea  little memory if you disable the number of terminals ubuntu uses...the ones you access via ctrl+alt+F# key
<vegos> not on ubuntu
<Niomi> GTswagger: but it'll use up 777MB of memory out of my gig. many computers on gnome don't even have that much memory. :/
<GTswagger> Seveas:  my Gentoo laptop and Gentoo desktop beg to differ
<cafuego> lokm: Did you upgrade anything recently?
<spiff> navarone: huh?
<Seveas> GTswagger, that's gentoos fault
<Seveas> or maybe your CFLAGS
<robotgeek> vegos: then what are you doing in a #ubuntu channel? (unless your are on debian or something)
<cafuego> GTswagger: KDE uses by FAR more cpu cycles to do anything than Gnome.
<poningru> GTswagger: I am telling you gnome is much better mem handler than kde
<lokm> cafuego: yop I updated all updated it showed me ;)
<Niomi> GTswagger: rather, it uses up a small amount (100ish) at start up, then slowly increase as it's been running. i need to restart gnome at least daily.
<GTswagger> Seveas:  Gnome is just plain slower.   Now if you have all the insane eye candy on in KDE; then we can rediscuss which is quicker ;)
<poningru> vegos: so...?
<GTswagger> Niomi - That's actually somewhat normal
<poningru> ok lets not start a flame war here
<cafuego> Niomi: Do you have the xdamage transparency extension enabled?
<Seveas> poningru, sensible
<GTswagger> Niomi - Linux views empty RAM as a total waste
<vegos> no im new to ubuntu
<linuxmania> Niomi: have you looked at the xsession-errors file
<vegos> and im having trouble setting up the wireless
<ion> so guys let me ask again
<navarone> sorry spiff...i meant niomi I think
<GTswagger> Niomi - Linux uses 95% of your RAM as cache
<poningru> vegos: ah so it worked under other distro but doesnt work under ubuntu?
<GTswagger> Niomi - if you're looking at top -- memory free is a lie; much of it is cache
<si> I'm trying to create a CD image using the command dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/image.iso. An image file is created but it is slightly smaller than the original downloaded iso. Obviously the md5sums then don't match. Can anyone help?
<Hanson128> !xorg
<ubotu> well, xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<robotgeek> vegos: have you read the wireless wiki?
<ion> you guys no how to install java tools.....?
<cafuego> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Seveas> GTswagger, free ram is a waste
<vegos> yes
<Seveas> what good is it if you don't use it?
<robotgeek> ubotu tell vegos about wireless
<spiff> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=1728118 <- this thread details my problem, but the solution in "install debian."
<lsuactiafner> si : prolly differant inode block sizes
<GTswagger> Seveas - I understand that, and that's what I am explaining to Niomi... Linux views unused RAM as a waste; which it is.
<ion> and C++ compiler too
<cafuego> Seveas: It's preeeeetty and shiny... prrrreeeeecccciousssssss......
<lsuactiafner> causes the difference
<spiff> which is, somewhat inadequate
<lsuactiafner> shouldnt matter
<robotgeek> vegos: follow the link to the broadcom installation from there
* Seveas hits cafuego with a big foam cluebat
<vegos> ok ill give it a try but i think ive read this one as well
* cafuego pokes her tongue out at Seveas 
<robotgeek> vegos: hmm,kk
* Seveas wonders when cafuego had the sexchange operation..
<bnD> ubotu tell ion about gcc
<si> lsuactiafner:Thanks for the reply. How can I make the inode block sizes match?
<cafuego> Seveas: It tends to vary with moon phases
<bnD> ubotu tell ion about java
<navarone> GTswagger > is it possible in ubuntu to lower the number of virtual terminals that linux initializes in order to save ram...or is it likely to make a difference?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.*]  by Seveas
<poningru> vegos: dude which card exactly are you using?
<cafuego> Seveas: Incidentally, *!*@85.99.51.148
<cafuego> Well, OR that ;-)
<poningru> woah
<unu> am i the only one around here thinking that a lot of apps from universe don't work at all?
<Seveas> cafuego, I like to think big
<unu> xdm/bbpager/...
<ion> bnD: cheers man but I can't d o things to  complicated because I'm newbie...
<cafuego> Seveas: *!*@8* ? ;-)
<bnD> wow
<Seveas> ion, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Seveas> click on java
<Seveas> click on the version you want
<GTswagger> navarone --> virtual terminals aren't too memory intensive; but I"m not familiar with Ubuntu's use of them.   I'm a big Gentoo fan;  here helping out a friend who's jumping into linux his first time
<ion> bnD: always I hava a problem to install things from the terminal....
<GTswagger> (vegos)
<Seveas> download the deb
<Seveas> and install
<navarone> Gtswagger > okie...just wondering cos I recall doing it in mandrake 8.1 or 9.2 but do not recall the procedure
<cafuego> navarone: It won't make any difference.
<GTswagger> navarone -- cool!  I learned Linux on Mandrake 8.0
<gepatino> navarone: try commenting the lines that have /sbin/getty in /etc/inittab and reboot
<trappist> navarone: /etc/inittab
<GTswagger> navarone -- Mandrake was great back in the day; but from what I've heard Mandriva is nothing like the goodness Mandrake use to be.
<ion> Seveas: cool man you're the guy thank you.....
<cafuego> gepatino: 'init q' will do, thankyou. No rebooting required.
<earthdog> woot!  ndis works!
<gepatino> navarone: but at least leave one
<Sarvell> i am not sure how to troubleshoot no signal on my tv card...
<cafuego> navarone: Seems like a lot of work for 200Kb of extra free ram, though.
<Seveas> Sarvell, plug in the cable?
<Sarvell> haha
<gepatino> cafuego thanks, i dind't know that one
<GTswagger> navarone -- I used Mandrake 8.0, 8.2, 9.0, 9.1, 10.0 before moving onto Gentoo b/c Mandrake wasn't as powerful as I wanted it to be for MythTV; and I was tired of doing reinstalls to do updates.
<navarone> Gtswagger...i have used caldera, mandrake (3 versions) and almost fell for Corel when it was around...and yes...Mandrake was by far the easiest back in the day...especially the partioning...lol
<vegos> Im using a broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
<gepatino> cafuego does that reload inittab?
<Seveas> !tell vegos about ndiswrapper
<vegos> ive installed ndiswrapper
<vegos> and wrapped the windows driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.*]  by Seveas
<cafuego> gepatino: man 8 init -> Q or q tell init to re-examine the /etc/inittab file
<Sarvell> woops
<gepatino> cafuego ... just reading that... thanks
<bnD> my / partition is 97% full :O
<GTswagger> bnD -- rm -rf /       ;)
<bnD> GTswagger: lol i think ill go use gparted instead :P
<navarone> gepatino / trappist >thanks for the headsup...but not really worried about the ram myself...was just curious
<fdr> misfit_toy, btw, did you also manage to have amarok retrieve an mp3 details by using musicbrainz? For every file I try, it says it can't find it in the musicbrainz database... Thanks!
<bnD> time to steal the neighbors net, brb
<GTswagger> lol
<ttcsvin> what ubuntu program is good to record cds?
<vegos> for example: i will do----sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "myessid" , but when i enter iwconfig the wlan0 still has essid as off/any
<inva|id> fdr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85541&highlight=amarok+musicbrainz
<Sarvell> how do i update the driver for my tv card?
<robotgeek> fdr: the libtunepimp application has been compiled without mp3 support
<navarone> bnD> I just installed new 250 gigger so i used the installation prog to setup partitions and format...leaving space unused for ubuntu. Took a few tries...and had to flash bios for large drive
<cafuego> ttcsvin: gnomebaker seems to work, just insert a blank CD and wait for the dialog.
<misfit_toy> fdr, amarok has it's own database IIRC
<ttcsvin> thanks cafuego
<GTswagger> vegos:  This is a Gentoo ndiswrapper guide many people have found very successful.  Give it a try, ignoring Gentoo commands like "emerge" and keeping in mind to use Ubuntu stuff like sudo
<GTswagger> vegos: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125627
<NoUse> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<navarone> GTswagger > have booted from systemrescue cd and it is based on Gentoo...i remember being impressed at the hardware detection...even my onboard sound
<robotgeek> GTswagger: would it be too much to ask you to port that guide to ubuntu? :)
<fdr> inva|id, thanks
<inva|id> fdr: sure
<DShepherd> how can I install opengl libraries?
<DShepherd> I;m trying to install a game and it tells me I dont have opengl installed
<ttcsvin> how can i view my ubuntu version?
<poningru> DShepherd: they should be installed already
<cafuego> DShepherd: If you did a normal Ubuintu install, they're already on your system.
<robotgeek> ttcsvin: cat /etc/issue
<GTswagger> robotgeek --- right now; yes...busy doing schoolwork and preparing a 1U rackmount server with Gentoo :)
<DShepherd> ttcsvin: cat /etc/issue
<poningru> ttcsvin: or system->About Ubuntu
<ttcsvin> thanks all :)
<ni1s> DShepherd, or do you mean the -dev libraries?
<robotgeek> GTswagger: hmm, okay.
<Seveas> GTswagger, no offense, but what does a gentoo user do in an ubuntu support channel?
<GTswagger> Seveas - helping a bud here who is using Linux for the first time
<DShepherd> ni1s: yeah that's what I need
<Niomi> GTswagger: (sorry i didn't respond right away, i had to answer nature's call) it's not cached memory, xorg is using it. sometimes it will use a large amount of CPU as well.
<GTswagger> Seveas -- vegos, in specific
<Seveas> GTswagger, that are the good gentoo users :)
<jarski> anybody, how "search" for deb packages? apt-get dont have the option.
<jarski> ?
<trappist> apt-cache search
<inva|id> jarski: apt-cache
<poningru> woah a gentoo user that doesnt say RTFM
<Seveas> There have been 'inicidents' with funroll-loops.org prototypical users here :)
<poningru> sorry dude couldnt resist
<jarski> cache is for packages in net too?
<Pedrolito> does ubuntu support glitz out of the box?
<GTswagger> Seveas:  95% of Gentoo'ers a great Linux people.   And it's Debian guys who scream RTFM.
<Seveas> Pedrolito, not yet
<vegos> be back, im going to give this a try
<jarski> apt-cache I ment..
<Seveas> GTswagger, the #debian guys are the worst indeed
<DShepherd> ni1s: I did a aptitude search opengl and alot stuff came up. Which of the dev should I go for
<ni1s> DShepherd, 'sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev' or if you got nvidia you want the nvidia-glx-dev
<GTswagger> Now - if I could just get the guys on LugRadio to stop bashing Gentoo...... ;)
<DShepherd> ni1s: ati here
<Red-Sox> how do you set esd back to default?
<Stormx2> GTswagger: RTFM?
<Seveas> GTswagger, the lugradio guys love Ubuntu :)
<robotgeek> Red-Sox: what do you mean, default?
<poningru> they do?
<GTswagger> Storm2 - RTFM = Read The F***ing Manual
<Stormx2> GTswagger: haha
<Seveas> GTswagger, s/F-word/Friendly/
<DShepherd> ni1s: that should do it?
<GTswagger> Seveas -- I noticed... I felt it would become X-rated when they talked of Mark Shuttleworth coming to LugRadio live  lol  ;)
<Seveas> hehe
<Sarvell> anyone i have an ASUS PVR-416 any ideas how to troubleshoot /get it to work properly?
<ni1s> DShepherd, http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/ubuntu-fglrx-breezy/fglrx-driver-dev_8.19.10-1_i386.deb
<Red-Sox> robotgeek: rm...i dont exactly know, i tampered around with it a bit thismorning and...er...i dont remember much about it
<bnD> anyone recommend an app for downloading mucho binaries from usenet? <3
<navarone> Seveas > I figure use whatever works...but so far ubuntu has been a smooth sail as far as fixing little config issues and such. And that comes down to users supporting other users...in irc/forums whatever...so it's all good
<ni1s> DShepherd, cant find them in the repos, dont know thy? anyone?
<ion> the information on gcc is too much I just want a compiler please...that's it....
<poningru> bnD: thunderbird
<ion> and how to set up it
<Seveas> navarone, yeah, the community behind Ubuntu is terrific
<Seveas> ion, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> that will give you gcc, g++, basic headers
<Seveas> everything to get started
<GTswagger> I have given Ubuntu two honest tries and been very disappointed both times :(
<Seveas> GTswagger, too bad
<GTswagger> I tried Ubuntu on a 400 Mhz Celeron Mendocino desktop; it wouldn't boot after install.
<ion> Seveas:cheers man...
<jarski> so whats the alternative?
<gnomefreak> sorry to hear that GTswagger
<navarone> Seveas > my first issue was mouse frozen...solved...and then setting up nvidia drivers (Which then let me play penguin planet racer..."whooosh..."
<GTswagger> I tried Ubuntu on a Compaq Presario R3000Z laptop; and it didn't recognize the keyboard (OOF!)
<robotgeek> Red-Sox: did you mess with /etc/esound/esd.conf
<Seveas> but hey, if it ain't broken - don't fix it. So if gentoo works for you - i'd be the last to say you MUST switch :)
<madmike> Ha, found out how to migrate my mails from evolution to thunderbird
<poningru> GTswagger: you may wanna tri microubuntu
<Seveas> GTroyZZzzz, that's a big ouch...
<Seveas> GTswagger*
<poningru> GTswagger: for the first one
<kinkoblast> How do I change the color depth? I use XFCE, but I want this to effect xterm mode, too.
<DShepherd> ni1s: still bugs out..when trying to isntall....
<GTswagger> poningru - I have Gentoo on that laptop and Fedora on the desktop now; and they are making both end users happy thus far
<poningru> GTswagger: and give it a try again with breezy if you didnt the first time
<poningru> GTswagger: but can they configure it?
<GTswagger> I used breezy on the desktop; hoary on the laptop
<DShepherd> does anyone have a problem with me pasting 2 lines?
<Seveas> GTswagger, as long as it's free software :)
<ni1s> DShepherd, I'n no ATI expert, but what dose it say?
<poningru> err use it I mean
<lightseek> how can I run firestarter without sudo?
<Seveas> DShepherd, if they're short lines not :)
<poningru> but again this is turning into a flame war
<Seveas> lightseek, not
<robotgeek> GTswagger: copy the relevant config files from gentoo, and use in breezy :)
<dell500> i just did sudo chown -R dell500:dell500 /media/raid0/ but it still doesn't give me permission  to write these files
<DShepherd> checking for gluLookAt in -lGLU... no
<DShepherd> configure: error: Error! You do not have OpenGL
<Seveas> poningru, i disagree, healthy discussion is better
<GTswagger> poningru:   can they configure it?  not sure what you mean?
<lightseek> Seveas: it says i shouldnt run firestarter as sudo, but I cant run it without sudo
<poningru> baah takes away from help
<DShepherd> ni1s: that's the error
<Seveas> DShepherd, libglu-dev (oslt) is what you need
<ni1s> DShepherd, Ah! Its looking for glut
<blueblood> Got any tip for good text editors? Getting kinda tired of Gedit :/ I like UltraEdit, but it takes ages to start with wine
<madmike> dell500: did you check your fstab?
* poningru would move it somewhere else
<Seveas> DShepherd, what are you trying to compile?
<lightseek> Seveas: Firewall started
<lightseek> You should really not run firefox through sudo
<robotgeek> blueblood: there's nedit or gvim
<GTswagger> robotgeek -- I dunno; my g/f rather likes portage.   The only other software installer she liked before it was the old Mandrake era one.
<dell500> madmike, nope, /etc/fstab??
<madmike> yes
<lightseek> Seveas: any ideas?
<Seveas> *firefox*?
<ion> Seveas: take a look that :0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jarski> uhm... cpuspeed missing from hoary... not found neither with search..
<DShepherd> Seveas: a game, pong2
<madmike> dell500 yes
<kinkoblast> blueblood: ed!
<Seveas> you said firestarter
* poningru would like to invite GTswagger to #ubuntu-offtopic 
<dell500> madmike, what should i be looking for?
<blueblood> hehe, not ed :P
<kinkoblast> ?
<dell500> madmike, options?
<ispiked> does anyone know if the 5.10 kernel comes with the sata_resume/suspend patch built-in?
<ion> Seveas: is already on my pc...
<gnomefreak> lightseek,  if you have a grafical desktop why not run apps from the menus?
<madmike> dell500 something like 'ro'
<GTswagger> I was answering robotgeek poningru :P
<poningru> oh hehe
<Seveas> ion, good, so it's there :)
<dell500> madmike, /dev/md0	/media/raid0	auto	defaults	0	0
<kinkoblast> Hey, how do I set my colordepth to 16 bit?
<ni1s> DShepherd, libglut3-dev
<ion> Seveas: tthe question is how shall I find :(
<madmike> type 'mount' in your console
<Seveas> ion, just type gcc in the terminal
<Seveas> ion, what are you trying to accomplish?
<madmike> and look if its (rw)
<madmike> dell500 and look if its (rw)
<dell500> madmike, it does
<Red-Sox> robotgeek: im getting a command not found for that one
<ni1s> It bothers me that celestia in repos is version 1.32
<madmike> dell500, does it have a mode too?
<robotgeek> Red-Sox: i was asking you "How did you *mess* with esd"?
<ion> Seveas: well I bought a book rigth and try to  learn ...
<dell500> madmike, /dev/md0 on /media/raid0 type ext2 (rw)
<lightbright> gnomefreak: firestarter is not shown in the menu, i have to type it in shell
<DShepherd> Seveas, ni1s: that worked...it needs another file
<Seveas> ion, good, then keep on reading ;)
<lightbright> gnomefreak: how can I add firestarter to the auto load?
<madmike> dell500, sorry then i'm out of options :/
<DShepherd> Seveas, ni1s: checking for SDLNet_Init in -lSDL_net... no
<navarone> lightbright look in application/system tools
<gnomefreak> lightbright, after installing it did you restart your xsession?
<ni1s> DShepherd, last error message is?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yes
<Seveas> DShepherd, libsdl2.0-dev (iirc)
<Red-Sox> robotgeek: well...i typed in some command that i got on the internet, up came a dialog box, and that site said to change everything in the audio box to alsa or something like that
<Seveas> long live apt-cache searc
<Seveas> h
<holycow> *hmmm*
<lightbright> navarone: yeah its in application/system tools, fancy that :P
<gnomefreak> lightbright, it should be there than mine is
<robotgeek> Red-Sox: hmm, try System -> Preferences -> Multimedia Selector
<navarone> lightbright > sometimes you have to dig
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yeah, navarone was right,. its in application/system tools, fancy that :P
<lightbright> navarone:  thanks :)
<ion> Seveas: biginning programming..but I need compiler the book teels me how to do that on windows but I don't want to...if you know what I mean I want to swich off from windows......no windows anymore.....
<gnomefreak> lol lightbright
<ispiked> what does the power.sh script do in /etc/acpi?
<Red-Sox> robotgeek: AH! that was it!
<navarone> lightbright > np...btw...what part of aussie you in?
<lightbright> navarone: now how do I add firestarter to run and load by itself everythime Ubuntu loads please?
<lightbright> navarone: Sydney
<robotgeek> Red-Sox: cool, hv fun!
<Red-Sox> is there a good solution to kxdocker?
<gnomefreak> cron maybe???
<pluffsy> how do I find a line that contains a certain word in a big text file from cli?
<robotgeek> pluffsy: man grep :)
<kinkoblast> Red-Sox: XFCE panel?
<ni1s> DShepherd, you probably want the libsdl-net1.2
<dell500> madmike, you know how to find out what 'group' you're in?
<ni1s> DShepherd, you probably want the libsdl-net1.2-dev even
<navarone> lightbright? I think it loads automatically...you just need to use the applicatio/sytem tools menu to get to see it in action and to configure if need be
<pluffsy> robotgeek: I'm trying to use grep and pipe from cat. but gaah I suck, I don't get any hits.
<lightbright> navarone: yeah did that and it doesnt load by itself
<DShepherd> ok ni1s
<ni1s> DShepherd, What are you compiling if you dont mind me asking?
<gnomefreak> navarone, it should run by default behind the sceens
<Red-Sox> kinkoblast: but...you cant run that in gnome,right?
<DShepherd> ni1s: pong^2
<navarone> gnomefreak> yes...but not according to what he is sying
<lightbright> if I want to make a mirror image copy of /home from one hard drive to another, would I ise rsync command?
<faol> looking for some one to help me configure my voip
<navarone> *saying
<GTswagger> BTW; as I wait for vegos to return;  Has anybody heard a response from the LAME guys about Sony voilating the GPL and stealing their code?
<robotgeek> pluffsy: did you try using -i for case insensitiveness?
<Janbanan> What is SVG?
<kinkoblast> Red-Sox: Gnome? Bah. XFCE is much nicer.
<kinkoblast> !svg
<dell500> just wondering, in my /etc/group file should there be a user named hal or something?
<ubotu> kinkoblast: I give up, what is it?
<kinkoblast> weee
<gnomefreak> theres a list proccess command isnt there?
<fluke> pll how can i solv this http://pastebin.com/432334
<madmike> dell500 hmmm from cli i don't know... but there is a tool
<Janbanan> !svg
<kinkoblast> Janbanan:Scalable Vector Graphics.
<robotgeek> fluke: did you use any unofficial repos?
<GTswagger> good job kinkoblast; you blew his brain with those big words.   ;)
<navarone> gnomefreak > wouldn't firestarter show up in system monitor if it was running?
<ni1s> fluke, what are you trying to do?
<madmike> dell500 System -> 2 Entry  (i'm on a german ubuntu) -> Users and Groups
<Seveas> GTswagger, http://geekz.co.uk
<pluffsy> robotgeek, i'm probably just not getting regex. this is what I type: cat file.txt | grep "*word*"
<ttcsvin> what ubuntu program is good to record cds?
<Red-Sox> kinkoblast: i know, i just cant get used to it
<fluke> robotgeek, update to breasy
<`sheep> i installed ubuntu, but after first boot system was just waiting, i got no progress (no X, nothing)
<gnomefreak> not sure if the grafical moniter shows all processes
<robotgeek> pluffsy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ni1s> ttcsvin, Gnomebaker is nice
<lightbright> if I wanted to copy /home to /mnt/home , should I type: cp -a * /mnt/home ?
<trappist> pluffsy: | grep 'word'
<ttcsvin> thanks nils
<trappist> pluffsy: or, grep 'word' file.txt
<dell500> madmike, thanks
<madmike> dell500 ur welcome ;)
<ni1s> `sheep, something wrong with your X config maybe, try <Ctrl><Alt>Backspace
<pluffsy> trappist, ahh thanks
<ttcsvin> in what page can i search packages?
<gnomefreak> what does command "pr" do?
<`sheep> how can anything be wrong with it, it didn't even start
<`sheep> and after i started recovery mode
<`sheep> x isn't even installed
<ni1s> `sheep, try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> i typed "pr" and enter than it went to next line without a prompt
<robotgeek> ttcsvin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/<search>
<ni1s> `sheep, try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<`sheep> so i need to install everything manually ?
<ttcsvin> thanks rob1
<ttcsvin> thanks robotgeek
<carlos_> porfabor el canal ubuntu en espaol cual es?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ni1s> `sheep, hopefully not, but try that one I have you
<`sheep> okey
<`sheep> will do
<`sheep> 10x
<ion> So I gonna go back  to  the things that I was doing ..see you later guys
<bahblahblahbah> umm my Windows internet doesn't work can someone help?
<ni1s> bahblahblahbah, Windows Internet?
<`sheep> how come irssi isn't on apt-get ?
<ni1s> bahblahblahbah, Windows shared folder?
<funkyHat> bahblahblahbah, how is your Windows computer connected to the internet?
<bahblahblahbah> I mean like on Windows
* blondie points at bahblahblahbah and laughs
<gnomefreak> Windows as in M$ Windows?
<robotgeek> `sheep: it's installed by default
<bahblahblahbah> i know
<bahblahblahbah> but it won't work
<`sheep> i think i tried to run it
<blondie> `sheep: might be irssi-text ?
<bahblahblahbah> some winsock problems
<`sheep> ah
<bahblahblahbah> or something
<`sheep> whats the search of apt-get ?
<blondie> bahblahblahbah: why do you ask here?
<blondie> apt-cache search
<`sheep> apt-get search ?
<`sheep> ah
<gnomefreak> apt-cache i think
<robotgeek> `sheep: apt-cache search
<`sheep> okey
<bahblahblahbah> because I'm using ubuntu right now
<bahblahblahbah> a live cd
<`sheep> that will come in handy
<`sheep> i'm just used to working on gentoo
<bahblahblahbah> lol not much sense I know
<bahblahblahbah> but....
<Seveas> bahblahblahbah, this is not #windows
<ni1s> bahblahblahbah, Why are you asking this inhere?
<`sheep> one command to rule them all
<`sheep> :-)
<navarone> gnomefreak > http://www.fs-security.com/docs/preferences.php   <-- This page says tat you can set it to start when you dial out...does this refer to only dial up users or is it generic for "when network connection is established"?
<robotgeek> bahblahblahbah: can u shroten your nick
<blondie> bahblahblahbah: and what does that have to do with it?
<cafuego> as would 'apt-file search ...'
<Seveas> it's insane to ask it in here
<Seveas> so please leave
<gnomefreak> ill look ty navarone
<bahblahblahbah> k thx anyway
<GTswagger> wb vegos
<paxmaster> how could i relaod my mouse, it acting very funny
<vegos> im back
<poningru> vegos: did it work?
<Seveas> that was funny :)
<vegos> ok i got the wireless to work for 5 seconds then i lost the connection
<ni1s> hehe
<ni1s> paxmaster, try reconfigureing X
<paxmaster> such as
<paxmaster> dexconf
* robotgeek is still dizzy from the long nick
<poningru> paxmaster: just restart X but that would restart everything
<ni1s> paxmaster, How is it acting funny?
<GTswagger> paxmaster -- unplug it and plug it back in; if it's a trackball; open it up and make sure the contacts are free of grime
<lightbright> hi
<ni1s> paxmaster, and if its a wireless, change the batteries
<vegos> is this problem familiar with anyone
<robotgeek> paxmaster: or if is it's optical, make sure your mousepad if you have one is non-reflecting
<ni1s> paxmaster, and move the reciver closer to the mouse
<paxmaster> i will try that thx
<gnomefreak> navarone, if you look under general firewall options the first one is non-dial up the second one is dial-up so it looks like one setting to set it to run when you open GUI
<gnomefreak> that goes for lightbright also
<NightBird> hey, if there are some folders I want to have shared across a windows based network, how would I set that up?
<poningru> vegos: you sure its not some prob with the wireless access point?
<ni1s> Damn, we coverd alot of mouse troubleshooting there, and quick too!
<VersusGod> I'm getting Bad USB agent invocation, no action
<VersusGod>  when I try hotplug usb.  I'm doing it because my ipod isn't mounting
<poningru> cause if it came in
<poningru> and went out
<vegos> positive, im using it now im my windows partition
<`sheep> how come base install didn't put "man" ?
<robotgeek> ni1s: yes we are fast. Fast are what we are :)
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> which card exactly was it?
<vegos> broadcom
<navarone> gnome > looked at the index and found page that says Firestarter will run as service when installed from a package (ie deb , rpm) but you need to config init script if you compiled yourself
<`sheep> and how do i add "man" to commands ?
<`sheep> cuz apt-get install man didn't work
<`sheep> :-/
<ni1s> `sheep, man should been installed, try man apt-get
<poningru> vegos: you did use the correct .inf right?
<vegos> yes
<Seveas> apt-get install manpages manpages-posix manpages-dev manpages-posix-dev funny-manpages asr-manpages
<`sheep> the command "man" wasn't found
<navarone> sheep > you should have man pages installed...look in system help and then man pages
<`sheep> ah
<vegos> should the windows driver files be put in a certain folder
<`sheep> oki
<poningru> vegos: what did you do exactly?
<vegos> ok
<DShepherd> Seveas: ni1s thanks it worked
<vegos> i installed ndiswrapper package
<dooglus> `sheep: the package is called 'man-db', not 'man'
<palatka> what does ctrl alt backspace do
<ni1s> `sheep, your install seams to act very weird, If i were you I would redo the entire install( with in your case apparently wasnt much)
<vegos> then i ran the command :      sudo ndiswrapper -i inffile
<dooglus> palatka: it kills the X server
<ni1s> DShepherd, np
<navarone> palatka > it shuts down and restarts the x server to initialze changes you made
<NightBird> anyone know how I would share a folder across the network?
<DShepherd> ni1s: dont like it now though :(
<vegos> then, : ndiswrapper to check if it worked
<dooglus> navarone: it doesn't restart anything
<`sheep> ni1s: i don't mind, but since i don't want grub to install on mbr, i installed it on the /boot and used "dd" to copy the boot record
<vegos> then modprobe ndiswrapper to get the module
<`sheep> then used it as a file to boot from
<`sheep> it works
<Niomi> NightBird: look up info on samba, nfs, or SSH, all are good options. i like SSH.
<Red-Sox> How do you add magification to a panel?
<`sheep> but i think the install somehow stopped
<vegos> then i configured the network from the gui
<`sheep> cuz i never got to a package selection screen
<navarone> dooglus> when I do it it restarts x session
<ni1s> `sheep, it all sounds very weird
<dooglus> navarone: gdm might restart the X session after control-alt-backspace kills it.
<NightBird> Niomi, I was wanting one that windows would be able to use natively without needing to install anything..
<`sheep> i don't mind re-installing
<poningru> you sure ndiswrapper was started?
<navarone> dooglus >a lil from column a a lil from column b
<`sheep> but tell me how to do it next time
<ni1s> `sheep, thats what I would do
<`sheep> i mean, do different
<ni1s> `sheep, Why dont you want GRUb in the MBR?
<vegos> yes i also downloaded and installed a ndiswrapper package that lets me wrap the windows drive through a gui
<`sheep> i would like to keep my current boot record
<Niomi> NightBird: samba would be your best bet then.
<`sheep> i have used it for years on gentoo
<`sheep> and it worked
<`sheep> it only makes the install one step longer
<`sheep> thats all
<poningru> hmm brb
<navarone> how do you make a copy of a bootdisk you made during install? Is that as simple as it sounds?
<gnomefreak> navarone, i didnt think you had to compile it to get it to run on start
<navarone> gnomefreak> you don't if you use a binary to install
<cafuego> `sheep: The normal install deosn't give you a package selection screen.
<gnomefreak> navarone,  if he got it from apt-get its not binary is it?
<navarone> gnomefreak> I would think he installed a deb file
<`sheep> i'll re-install, then
<cafuego> `sheep: You could also just remove stuff you don't want.
<`sheep> i just need to change the clock settings to gmt
<cafuego> or tell it to not install the bootloader when prompted (pointless, though)
<cafuego> `sheep: That's ain a config file in /etc somewhere
<navarone> you can tell it to not install in mbr and then get option to put on floppy...
<`sheep> don't have a floppy drive
<navarone> eep
<goat132321> UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<`sheep> and that boot.ini works for me
<goat132321> I love that name
<goat132321> :)
<buzzco> any buddy know of a good way to turn a python project ( using distutils ) into an ubuntu deb ?
<cafuego> if you're worried about making the install longer, just install it to the MBR, it's the fatest solution.
<lightbright> whats the command to delete an entire folder that is full?  rmdir doesnt work
<goat132321> RMFDIR
<lightbright> goat132321: what?
<goat132321> Remove Mothafuking DIR
<`sheep> it doesn't take long to move it from /boot to a file
<buzzco> rm -fr /dirname
<bimberi> lightbright: rm -r <dir>
<`sheep> and i'm quite skilled @ it
<ttcsvin> can i put a image in the Gaim?
<lightbright> bimberi: thanks!  btw, who is this goat132321 , he is being very nasty
<bimberi> nfi
<Seveas> ttcsvin, yes
<Seveas> tools -> accounts
<gnomefreak> goat132321,  can you please not curse this is a family chat
<goat132321> no one special
<Seveas> select account, hit edit
<goat132321> sorry My apologise to the family I offended
<cafuego> goat132321: Check the Code of Coduct on the Ubuntu website.
<cafuego> goat132321: Verily, it doth also apply here.
<benkong2> dose anyone know of any reason why the firefox 1.5 install in the wiki has problems on AMD64?
<Netslayer> how do i get the gnome network manager available?
<Netslayer>  - available :-P
<ttcsvin> how can i rec a cd in from the console?
<cafuego> ttcsvin: 'cdrecord'.
<robotgeek> Netslayer: System -> Administration _> Network
<tarheelcoxn> ttcsvin: you want to burn or rip?
<ttcsvin> from the consolo
<Netslayer> robotgeek, is it only available in gnome?
<ttcsvin> from the console
<robotgeek> Netslayer: the package name is network-admin
<tarheelcoxn> ttcsvin: you want to rip from the CD to the HD or you want to burn from the HD to the CD?
<Niomi> Netslayer: gksudo network-admin. there's also a setting in the KDE control panel
<ttcsvin>  burn from the HD to the CD
<cafuego> ttcsvin: 'cdrecord'.
<tarheelcoxn> ttcsvin: what cafuego said
<ttcsvin> thanks
* cafuego must be wearing his invisbility suit again
<tarheelcoxn> ttcsvin: read the man page... it's very good
<tarheelcoxn> has anybody seen cafuego?
<cafuego> ttcsvin: if it's a data cd, you'll need to create an ISO first using 'mkisofs'.
<dooglus> tarheelcoxn: it's a shame he's not around.  he knows all about cdrecord and stuff
<ttcsvin> ok
<ttcsvin> thanks cafuego
* cafuego sneaks around and gives dooglus a wedgie
<Red-Sox> how do you magnify launchers on panels like in osx?
<lightbright> anyone here use rsync a lot?
<Netslayer> robotgeek, if i don't have network-admin available in synaptic does that mean i'm missing a repos/source?
<cafuego> BLoody spambot
<Stormx2> who is the spambot?
<cafuego> *!*@85.96.255.7
<robotgeek> Netslayer: did you install gnome?
<Stormx2> and who the hell would set a spambot on the ubuntu channel?!
<cafuego> +3
<Seveas> Stormx2, scriptkiddies
<cafuego> Stormx2: traditionally, on-join porn spammers.
<Netslayer> robotgeek, ya i have gnome. i'm talking about this: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<Seveas> there are tons of them (both the kiddies and the bots)
<Stormx2> Sados.
<jcole> anyone here familiar or have done bluetooth networking?
<robotgeek> Netslayer: oh okay, sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Sarvell> whats the best way to use windows drivers?
<Stormx2> Sarvell: For what?
<Sarvell> tv tuner asus pvr 416
<robotgeek> jcole: what are u trying to setup?
<Seveas> Sarvell, there is no way
<Netslayer> robotgeek, apparently i have it. is it an applet in gnome? (i'm in kde right now)
<andril> hello all
<cafuego> Sarvell: In windows.
<Seveas> cafuego, good catch :)
<Sarvell> anybody know how to get it working properly then?
<robotgeek> Netslayer: nm-applet --sm-disable&
<andril> anyone figure out how to tame this Breezy yet?
<robotgeek> Netslayer: nm-applet --sm-disable &
<Netslayer> robotgeek, awesome!!!!
<jcole> robotgeek: well, i want to use my cell phone as a bluetooth network device
<robotgeek> jcole: hmm, i havent gone that far. sorry
<Inchabod> Is there anyway to try KDE over gnome without ruining any of my gnome settings and be able to switch back safely?
<tarheelcoxn> Sarvell: google for the chipset
<Sarvell> cx88
<tarheelcoxn> Sarvell: if you don't know what the chipset is, find it with lspci
<Seveas> Inchabod, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<andril> I am having issues with transparent corners and icons when moving
<Seveas> choose when logging in
<tarheelcoxn> Sarvell: but I'm with Seveas and cafuego... you're likely out of luck
<Inchabod> and it won't wreck anything?
<robotgeek> jcole: done searching the wiki?
<cafuego> 1) Find out if the hardware is supported under the OS ou want to run 2) Buy hardware. Don't reverse the order.
<Sarvell> hope not...
#ubuntu 2005-11-22
<jcole> robotgeek: got any urls that talk about setting up a bluetooth network interface in ubuntu?
<Sarvell> its a blackbird chip but dontknow how to install the drivers   detected as winfast 2000xp
<dooglus> what's the best way to do 1) without doing 2) first?
<cafuego> dooglus: googlus
<trappist> heh.
<robotgeek> jcole: there are a couple on the wiki, use the text search function
<Inchabod> Seveas, It won't wreck anything will it and I can uninstall it after if I want?
<Moo-> jcole: i yesterday read from ubuntu release notes that bluetooth support was scheduled for the next release (couldn't make into breezy). however, ubuntu install applications show some bluetooth packages.
<tarheelcoxn> Sarvell: the windows drivers don't do you any good
<jcole> robotgeek: ok, will do
<Sarvell> i figured as much
<Seveas> Moo-, breezy has some bluetooth support
<Sarvell> know how to install the cx88 drivers?
<Inchabod> Seveas, It won't wreck anything will it and I can uninstall it after if I want?
<Seveas> I use the dapper packages on breezy though
<NightBird> what is the default guest password?
<cafuego> Sarvell: What does 'lspci' have to say about the device?
<Seveas> Inchabod, no it won't and yes you can
<Seveas> NightBird, ??
<NightBird> I'm trying to setup smb, and I see that it's configured to let a guest account..
<Seveas> there is no guest
<Sarvell> 0000:02:0b.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Winfast TV2000 XP (rev 05)
<Sarvell> 0000:02:0b.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant: Unknown device 8802 (rev 05)
<Seveas> ghe, conexant
<robotgeek> Sarvell: don't paste in here
<cafuego> robotgeek: I asked him, yell at me.
<Sarvell> sorry didnt know
<Seveas> conexant are a buch of lousy bastards
<cafuego> Seveas: hear hear
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (no swearing in here)
<tarheelcoxn> lol
<robotgeek> cafuego: i tht he was gonna paste the whole thing
<cafuego> But i have not as of yet heard of a WinPvr ;-)
<NightBird> ok, so how would I add users to it?
<Inchabod> Seveas, Is there a lite version?
<Seveas> Sarvell, don't waste more time - give it up
<Inchabod> Without downloading all the aps with it.
<cafuego> Sarvell: Can you paste just the output of the 0000:02:0b.0 line from 'lspci -n' ?
<Sarvell> lol cant do it
<Sarvell> thats not what you wanted?
<Seveas> Sarvell, you will *never* get this POS to work with linux
<gnomefreak> Seveas is booting himself?:(
<cafuego> Sarvell: Well, I'd prefer the PCI ID and not the string :-)
<cafuego> gnomefreak: he deserved it
<navarone> gnomefreak> he must be doublejointed
<doodz> what do you do with binary files ?
<Sarvell> ok not familiar brand new lemme see
<doodz> is there some way or running htem
<gnomefreak> lol
<fmasi> enny one coul help me with instaling feather linux in my pendriver i having problem whith syslinux
<Seveas> doodz, eat them with yoghurt
<cafuego> doodz: that depends on whether they're executable or data
<doodz> how do you tell
<Inchabod> Seveas, apt-get install kde-core, is that a version without all the applications?
<cafuego> doodz: 'file <filename>'
<Sarvell> cafuego how do i know which one?
<doodz> thats a command ?
<cafuego> Sarvell: It starts with '0000:02:0b.0'
<Seveas> Inchabod, wouldn't really no, I refuse to use anythng that starts with a K (apart from the kernel)
<cafuego> doodz: oddly, yes
<gnomefreak> Inchabod, kde-base is without most of apps if i remember right
<doodz> hehe thanks
<Sarvell> 0000:02:0b.0 0400: 14f1:8800 (rev 05)
<cafuego> thankyou.
<Inchabod> gnomefreak, Is it possible to go back to gnome afte rinsalling it?
<Inchabod> installing it*
<Sarvell> cafuego that it?
<Seveas> sure
<Seveas> you can choose when you login
<Seveas> you can even have both installed
<gnomefreak> Inchabod,  go back to gnome? just login to gnome when done if not already there
<cafuego> Sarvell: The 4vl drivers ought to pick that thing up
<Inchabod> Hmm gnomefreak, kde-base isn't a package >.<
<gnomefreak> Inchabod, is the reason your getting kde-base is for a k app?
<Inchabod> kde-core is, kde-core - The K Desktop Environment (Core)
<Sarvell> they pick up what i pasted first time
<Inchabod> gnomefreak, Yeah for the kde gui.
<Sarvell> seems to be good but get no tv signal
<Stormx3> Joy. It hasn't kicked Stormx2 off when i disconnected.
<Stormx2> oh good.
<gnomefreak> did you try sudo apt-get install kde? Inchabod
<dash> hooray, 2.6.15 in dapper
<fmasi> I nead helpiinstaling feather linux on my pendrive http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4647
<cafuego> Sarvell: Which kernel you on?
<dash> it doesn't have ieee80211 in it though :(
<Stormx2> Ubuntu 6.10 should be Funky Fox
<Sarvell> latest and greatest just installed yesterday
<dash> Stormx2: Snarky Sandhog
<Seveas> fmasi, then go to a feather linux channel, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<funkyHat> Stormx2, NOO, it shouldn't.
<cafuego> Yes, but an actual version number would be a much more useful rsponse.
<gnomefreak> isnt odd number kernels betas?
<dash> gnomefreak: no
<funkyHat> Stormx2, you know why? because i have funky set to one of my beeps on X-Chat
<cafuego> gnomefreak: odd MIDDLE digit, previously.
<funkyHat> and i would DIE OF INSANITY
<Sarvell> thats  short for i have no idea....
<navarone> Its my understanding that after approx 23 reboots a ext2 based system performs a file system check...how long would that take on a 13+ gig partition?
<fmasi> Seveas what is the channel name i cant find it i use ubuntu thats wy i came hear sory
<Stormx2> dash: Is it actually called that/
<cafuego> Sarvell: 'uname -r' will tell you.
<dash> Stormx2: No.
<Seveas> navarone, few minutes (3 or 4)
<navarone> okie
<dash> Stormx2: Last I heard, jdub was lobbying for Perky Penguin
<Seveas> fmasi, I don't know
<Stormx2> Yay!
<Seveas> go to the featherlinux website or something
<Stormx2> I want funky fox though ;-)
<poningru> fmasi: what are you looking for?
<poningru> ah
<funkyHat> :P
<cafuego> dash: Now that he's lost his perky pants I think he'lld rop that request
<gnomefreak> channel for #featherlinux?
<funkyHat> ow
<sam__> hello, gnome is taking ages to start, my ~/.xsession-errors log is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/432399 if someone would be kind enough to tell me how to fix please
<Stormx2> Dapper Drake is a bad name methinks :(
<Sarvell> 2.6.12-9-386
<dash> cafuego: what happened to the pants?!
<fmasi> i having problems whith syslinux
* funkyHat expected a better response than that. lol
<cafuego> dash: Check teh blog :-)
<fmasi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4647
<Ophiocus> how do i set up a "groupname to log on to windows networks?
<lightbright> if I want to make my whole /home and all the subdirectories fully accessible to username, whats the command please?
<lightbright> bimberi: if I want to make my whole /home and all the subdirectories fully accessible to username, whats the command please?
<dooglus> the ubuntu version names are supposed to be going in alphabetical order now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> breezy, dapper, ...
<Jerr> ok
<Jerr> I get this problem that every flash movie I watch becomes off-sync
<cafuego> Sarvell: OK. When the cx88 driver loads, does it print anything like "Your board isn't known (yet) to the driver."  in the output of 'dmesg' ? (Please use http://paste.ubuntu.linux.nl if required)
<gnomefreak> the name dapper drake may change when it is released
<dash> cafuego: well, at least spacepants.org is still there
<Seveas> |sam|, is the 'lo' interface up?
<yohan> i have a broken divx movie id like to fix, in windows id use divxfix but what do i use in linux?
<yohan> please!
<Jerr> like sound is a little backwards than video
<yohan> i have a broken divx movie id like to fix, in windows id use divxfix but what do i use in linux?
<Stormx2> !divx
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<lightbright> bimberi: some of my files that I copied from another hard drive are set as root in my /home!  so how can I change the whole /home to username instead of root?
<Jerr> only in flash though
<lightbright> gnomefreak: any ideas?
<Janbanan> My windows disapear to the right when i minimize them. whats wrong?
<|sam|> Seveas 'lo'? im not sure. i just installed ubuntu
<Seveas> lightbright, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  ideas on what?
<Sarvell> cafuego if you mean in startup script no, how do i check dmesg?
<bimberi> lightbright: ah, you probably want to do that to just your home dir, not all of /home (see Seveas' post)
<cafuego> Sarvell: You run 'dmesg'
<lightbright> Seveas: my username is lisa, so would I type: "sudo chown -R $lisa:$lisa ~"  ?
<Seveas> no
<gnomefreak> Janbanan,  do you see a panel on the side of your screen?
<yohan> nobody has had this problem? :/
<fdr> ubotu, !FreeFormats
<ubotu> fdr: I give up, what is it?
<Seveas> sudo chown -R lisa:lisa /home/lisa
<ni1s> Jerr, Your basicly screwd, that bug is infamous and there seams to be no fix for it
<fdr> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> [freeformats]  There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Inchabod> I think i'll stick with gnome but doesn anyone know if there is any apts for getting theme packs in gnome?
<lightbright> Seveas: ok thank you very much :)
<Janbanan> No
<Jerr> !wine
<mcrawfor> hey guys, in my gnome terminal, it defaults to "Current Locale" for the character set instead of utf8, though both are in the menu... can I get it to use utf8 instead?
<dash> Inchabod: there's a few themes, yes
<Sarvell> cafeugo it prints this several times   [4304310.665000]  cx88[0] : irq pci [0x1001]  vid brdg_err*
<Sarvell> [4304310.665000]  cx88[0] : irq vid [0x20000]  par_err*
<gnomefreak> Inchabod,  there are a few do a search in synaptic to find them
<Janbanan> I did make some changes to the panel before but i can't rememver what
<gnomefreak> Janbanan, sounds like you added one. do you still see the one on the bottom and top?
<lightbright> Seveas: what a great command, worked like a charm :)  thanks!  now I can access and write to all my folders in /home/lisa
<Janbanan> Yes
<ni1s> Funny thing though, when watching a flash movie thats getting out of sync, right click -> Setting and slide the local storage bar back and forward and the flash movies sound gets in sync! It's a amazing bug, isnt it!
<Janbanan> I did add one. But I don't see it
<cafuego> Sarvell: ANything about a card type being delected in dmesg | grep 'card='
<Sarvell> hold on
<gnomefreak> ok right click the panel on right and you should see delete this panel
<jcole> found good stuff on gentoos wiki on bluetooth
<gnomefreak> Janbanan,  what do you mean you dont see it i thought the apps were docking to the right?
<Sarvell> cafuego no output
<cafuego> Sarvell: Hmm.
<Janbanan> It docks to the right corner. Can't see them, can't clkick them
<ni1s> Jerr, see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219625 , there might be something useful for you there
<Janbanan> Have to use alt + tab
<dash> anyone else upgraded to latest kernel in dapper today?
<|sam|> Seveas; i just installed ubuntu from server install then ran apt-get install x-window-system-core gnome-session gnome-applets nautilus metacity xscreensacer gdm gedit gnometerminal hal
<cafuego> Sarvell: Yours was the ASUS 416 right?
<Sarvell> yes
<dash> Seveas: btw thanks for packaging freenx :)
* ni1s goes away to drink some Jul Must
<cafuego> Sarvell: Casn you run 'echo "options cx88 card=12" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/cx88'
<GTswagger> I think you guys will find this amusing.....
<Seveas> |sam|, you will need more
<GTswagger> If the open source LAME mp3 encoder wins a lawsuit against Sony for violating the GPL and stealing their code; and they win the maximum amount per violation ($150,000), then based on known Sony sales that violate the GPL, Sony will be fined damages totaling more than:   $450,000,000,000  ... JUST IN THE US ...
<Sarvell> k
<Seveas> why not install ubuntu-desktop?
<dooglus> what's with all the breezy updates today?
<Seveas> dooglus, ?
<Seveas> there have been no updates today
<cafuego> Sarvell: That will (on the next bootup) tell the driver that your card is the asus, which SHOULD make a difference
<winston> Eolution error: Could not send message: Broken pipe
<sorush20> what is a good blogging php package I can use as a templet so that I can run on my server?
<dooglus> Seveas: I installed 9 new packages earlier, and now it's telling me to install a new 'acpi-support' too
<navarone> GTswagger > I be tthe CEO is hitting the sake tonight
<gnomefreak> Seveas, i had updates today
<winston> Evolution that is
<gnomefreak> i had 5
<Seveas> hmm
<gnomefreak> all libs
<dooglus> Seveas: perhaps the updates are just for me?
<robotgeek> sorush20: wordpress?
<Seveas> my update-notifier is gone :)
<lightbright> when I try to open a text file now it loads and loads and then stops and doesnt load it!  Whats wrong?
<Kmos> any date to breezy backports start working ?
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: what app are you using?
<winston> Sendmail doesnt seem to work on evo
<Seveas> Kmos, several days ago...
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: im double clicking it on desktop
<|sam|> Seveas; well apt should sort out dependecies, i just want ubuntu w/o all the junk like games, evolution and totem etc. i dont get whats missing, once its up it runs fine....
<Kmos> Seveas: but it isn't working yet
<gnomefreak> breezy backports are working see www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/linux.htm
<cafuego> No 2.4.15 ppc kernel; fascists!
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: open a terminal
<bobbyd> hi
<Seveas> gnomefreak, why such a weird site for official backports?
<gnomefreak> they are my backports
<gnomefreak> they work :)
<bobbyd> can anyone help me with the problem described here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/transcode/+bug/3399
<robzon> hi
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: cd Desktop
<bobbyd> I don't know how to replace something in the source package
<gnomefreak> -backports + sources list
<robotgeek> cafuego: are u a ppc user. if so, /msg ubotu javappc for interesting updated info
<bobbyd> do they mean the .deb file?
<winston> can anyone help with an Evolution prob sending mail
<Sarvell> cafuego: nos such file or directory
<cafuego> robotgeek: I already have the IBM 1.5 java :-)
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: nano foo
<navarone> Seveas> does the system/admin/services app show all services that are defined and running? It does not list firestarter...but i guess that can be a security measure?
<Stormx2> Sleep time! Night all!
<bobbyd> winston, what's the problem?
<winston> Could not send message: Broken pipe
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: where foo is the name of your file
<robotgeek> cafuego: the ffox plugin?
<crimsun> bobbyd: I've already fixed that in Dapper.
<winston> using sendmail doesnt seem to work (after a breezy install)
<cafuego> Sarvell: D'oh,. Just edit /etc/modprobe.d/cx88 and add a line with "options cx88 card=12"
<robzon> does ubuntu support reiser4? I mean, can I install ubuntu on reiser4 file system?
<bobbyd> crimsun, what can I do about that?
<cafuego> robotgeek: Ooh! No!
<Seveas> navarone, firestarter is not a service
<nalioth> robzon: it does
<lightbright> no text editor will load at all!
<Seveas> the firewall is in the kernel
<Sarvell> k hold on
<nalioth> robzon: why you'd want reiser4 is beyond me, but have fun!
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: what happened when you tried what I just described?
<robotgeek> cafuego: just updated the article. apparently, the plugin was in there all along!
<dash> robzon: i would recommend against it
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: why wont it load any text editor?
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn:  I dont want to use nano, I want to use gedit
<navarone> Seveas >but doesn't it run as a service if you install from binary...? That's what the page i have been perusing states
<robzon> nalioth: thanks.. just want to test it on a separate partition :)
<Seveas> navarone, then that page is wrong
<crimsun> bobbyd: either build it yourself using Dapper source, or wait for the Breezy backport
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: we're trying to figure out what the problem is
<Seveas> firestarter is merely a frontend
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: what causes ubuntu to stop responding to loading text editor?
<bobbyd> crimsun, how would I do the first option?
<Seveas> the actual firewall is called netfilter and resides in the kernel
<robzon> dash: sure, I won't use it for stable system.. just want to check its performance
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: is that common?
<bobbyd> crimsun, I know how to build stuff...
<navarone> Seveas> does that mean firewall is only up and active when you start it from menu?
<Seveas> firestarter uses iptables to control it
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: no
<StDellis> Anyone know of a program to develop C++ I'm trying to learn it before I start my class in January so I know a basis
<Seveas> navarone, no
<winston> bobbyd: using sendmail doesnt seem to work (after a breezy install) -- Could not send message: Broken pipe --
<dash> robzon: yeah, just use debootstrap if you want to make a new root
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: what would have caused it?
<Seveas> it means you don't need to run that app for the firewall to start
<cafuego> robotgeek: I have an odd error when not running java with the full pathname though.
<crimsun> bobbyd: using a dapper pbuilder
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: any number of things...
<TonySt> ...Ok, how do I compile in konsole? Yes, I know I should be going to #noob for this one, but it's been a while since i've been on linux.
<gnomefreak> StDellis,  try anjuta, vi, or emacs
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: go to a command line and try this:
<Sarvell> cafuego no quotes?
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: gedit foo
<navarone> Seveas> Okay...i get it...firestarter is just gui to manipulate and config iptables
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: whats the solution besides rebooting?
<robzon> ok :)
<cafuego> Sarvell: no quotes
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: ok
<robotgeek> cafuego: hmm, i have a java alias also set in my .bashrc, so i dunno abt that!
<dash> StDellis: many successful programmers can work for years without needing to subject themselves to the pain of C++
<Seveas> TonySt, gcc -o helloworld -c helloworld.c -Wall -O2
<dash> StDellis: are you sure you can't avoid it?
<StDellis> dash but my class is about programming C++
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: rebooting is a windows solution. you rarely need to reboot a linux machine
<Sarvell> ok did that but it created a new file cause it was blank when i started
<TonySt> Seveas: thanks
<dash> StDellis: a reuqired class?
* NightBird tries to figure out what the username and password would be...
<StDellis> dash yes
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: it wont load, saidXlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<lightbright> Xlib: No protocol specified
<NightBird> for this smb share..
<lvraab> is it possible to install KDE in Ubuntu??
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: (gedit:9015): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<lvraab> without needing Kubuntu
<cafuego> robotgeek: I get "JVM not found: libjvm.so  - libjvm.so"
<nalioth> lvraab: yes, install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Seveas> lvraab, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> dash: im getting into C++ after learning basics of C
<jims> *** Can anyone help with installing madwifi vs. ndiswrapper for WLAN use?
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: now we know your problem :)
<nalioth> lvraab: woops, yes it is
<dash> gnomefreak: i'm sorry
<nalioth> lvraab: use synaptic
<robotgeek> cafuego: hmm, yes..me too. weird
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: tell me please :)
<lvraab> Seaveas, nalioth: thanks
<winston> can anyone help with an Evolution prob sending mail
<dash> gnomefreak: learn python instead, you can do a lot more with it easier
<gnomefreak> lol dash it seems ok lil much like C tho
<Delvien> Anyone here work on a Laptop?
<dash> gnomefreak: it has all of the same problems as C
<Siph0n> C# is also probally easier
<dash> Delvien: i do
<robotgeek> cafuego: alias java='/opt/ibm-java2-ppc-50/bin/java'
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: any solution?
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: gedit isn't playing nice with Xorg. likely you have a permissions problem
<dash> Siph0n: it is, but why bother when there's python?
<Sarvell> cafuego: that all i need then?
<nrunge> I am having difficulties installing the Nvidia binary driver under 5.10
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: and whats the solution?
<Siph0n> lol dunno...
<Seveas> ahem, programming language fights -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<grace_> holy crap bat man
<gnomefreak> dash i wanted to take the java classes this jan. than learn python cause it looks alot like java
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: I dunno off the top of my head
<Seveas> gnomefreak, python looks NOTHING like java...
<dash> gnomefreak: eh. except it doesn't :)
<Sarvell> nrunge: did you follow the wiki?
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: even if I use root, it said: (gedit:9028): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<grace_> /tmp/.kde-root is 18Gigs
<dooglus> nothing looks much like python really.
<nrunge> Sarvell: yes
<grace_> what the hell is it doing with 18gigs of tmp usage
<tarheelcoxn> anybody following lightbright's problem?
<dash> gnomefreak: on average, python programs will get the same amount of stuff done in 3-5x less code than java
<winston> can anyone help with an Evolution prob sending mail
<nickrud> lightbright, are you trying to start gedit from a console? or as root in a terminal?
<robotgeek> cafuego: alias java='/opt/ibm-java2-ppc-50/bin/java' in your .bashrc
<dooglus> Java looks more like C++ than either look like python
<lightbright> Seveas: any solutions to get gedit to work?
<Seveas> lightbright, as *normal user* sudo gedit works
<StDellis> dash and gnomefreak the only thing is is that I've never done any programming at all so you know of any eBooks I should be looking at
<Sarvell> nrunge: what problems i just did it and it worked fine
<dash> StDellis: _Alice In Wonderland_, probably
<lightbright> nickrud: I tried both ways to no avail!  any ideas?
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: are you logged in as yourself?
<grace_> theres like hundreds of files laying around in /tmp
<Inchabod> Is GTK Gnome?
<dash> StDellis: seriously though
<nickrud> lightbright, those won't work :)
<nrunge> Sarvell: the xorg logs look like an error while trying to initialize GLX
<Inchabod> J/w I never knew lol
<dash> StDellis: C++ may warp you for life
<pat_> l
<dash> Inchabod: gnome uses gtk
<grace_> soaked up the drive to no free space
<nickrud> lightbright, just open a regular terminal, as your usual user, then try gedit
<dooglus> Inchabod: GTK is Gimp
<lightbright> Seveas: when I type sudo gedit, it says: (gedit:9029): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<doodz> where can i go to read about what binary is and how to run it, my binary in specific here is an executable
<dooglus> Gimp ToolKit
<StDellis> dash I need to take this class I'm in first year engineering and the courses are ALL manditory
<Seveas> lightbright, as ****normal user****
<gnomefreak> StDellis, what language?   maybe learn shell scripting if new to linux?
<grace_> what ever happened to temp clean up
<dash> StDellis: yeah, i know, i got a CS degree myself
<Sarvell> nrunge: did you do the whole change nv to nvidia thing?
<Seveas> not wen you already are root
<lightbright> Seveas: i tried that as normal user, same thing
<Sarvell> cafuego: was that all i needed to do?
<lightbright> Seveas: in fact nothing loads now, not even a terminal
<nrunge> Sarvell: yes, I commented out DRI and all the correct packages are installed. I just updated from 5.04 to 5.10. It worked fine before.
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: how are you logged in?
<Seveas> did you fiddle with xhost?
<nickrud> lightbright, applications->systemtools->terminal, try gedit in that on
<nickrud> *one
<marlun> Is there any other music player that plays streams I get from streamtuner then XMMS? I don't want the players to look like winamp, I want it to look very basic like Gamp :)
<gnomefreak> i was gonna go for the CS degree but some of the classes that are manditory seemed almost useless
<jims> I'm sorry if someone replied to my first request for help with madwifi, as soon as my message as sent, I got stalled by my wireless card...
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn:  loged in as user!  in fact I didnt think you can log into Ubuntu as root anyway
<jasongrieves> is there a way to capture the X screen 0.0 onto the VFB?
<StDellis> gnomefreak and dash well I'm install anjunta right now and got C++ for dummies off the internet
<dash> StDellis: probably the best thing you could do is learn a different language first
<jasongrieves> is there a way to capture the X screen 0.0 onto the VFB say on :1.0 ?
<tarheelcoxn> lightbright: you're logged in as the user you created during the install process?
<nickrud> marlun, you can tell streamtuner to run a variety of apps, it's in the preferences somewhere
<lightbright> nickrud: I dont have a  applications->systemtools->terminal
<Sarvell> nrunge: i dont know, i installed through the synaptic and edited the line and it worked great   sorry
<dash> StDellis: the thing is, C++ is a pretty huge language
<gnomefreak> StDellis, good luck that book talks more about winblows than linux
<mindtzar> how would I install xlib?
<nickrud> lightbright, hoary?
<mindtzar> sudo apt-get xlib
<lightbright> tarheelcoxn: I loged in as user I created during install
<mindtzar> or something?
<lightbright> nick_: breeze
<dash> StDellis: the stuff in any book you read will probably be different from what your teacher tells you
<Seveas> dash, StDellis can you plaese take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dash> Seveas: i'm done
<lightbright> nickrud: I dont have a  terminal in applications->systemtools
<bimberi> lightbright: applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<nickrud> lightbright, if you're on hoary, it's applications-accessories-terminal, if I remember correctly
<lightbright> my whole breeze crashed :(  nothing loads
<dooglus> lightbright: it's applications->accs
<jims> Can anyone help with installing madwifi?  Or another alternative to ndiswrapper?
<lightbright> nick_: breeze
<Seveas> jims, madwifi isn't an alternative to ndiswrapper...
<tarheelcoxn> jims: me
<jasongrieves> is there a way to capture the X screen 0.0 onto the VFB say on :1.0 ?
<bimberi> lightbright: you're going to have to use nickr<tab> :)
<tarheelcoxn> jims: you want the package module-assistant
<lightbright> i cant even load evolution or anything!  seems I need to reboot after all
<Siph0n> lol i FINALLY beat the connect 4 game in ubuntu! :)
<tarheelcoxn> jims: you also want the headers for your kernel
<bimberi> lightbright: try logout/login before reboot
<jims> Seveas: Ubuntu is using ndis for my wireless card as default.
<lightbright> is this normal for the whole system to stop loading anything?
<joebu23> newb here, how to run ssh in ubuntu t.10
<guest> does anyone know how to make beagle index Microsoft Word files?
<Delvien> anyone with a laptop problem of backlight staying on when lid is closed or computer is stationary for a time?
<marlun> nickrud, yes I know I can tell it to run different apps, but I tried to make banshee play it but it doesn't seem like banshee support playing radio streams?
<lightbright> bimberi:  was this caused because I changed permissions in my whole /home?
<dash> Delvien: hmm, nope, my thinkpad does just fine. what kind of lappy do you have?
<joebu23> sorry, 5.1
<robotgeek> cafuego: i gotta run now, keep me posted
<Delvien> dash dell
<nickrud> marlun, I haven't tried very may apps with streamtuner, maybe there's some info on the net about streamtuner->banshee connectivity
<jims> tarheelcoxn: Will the package module-assistant update drivers or softwar to improve my ability to keep a WLAN connection?
<lightbright> Seveas:   was this caused because I changed permissions in my whole /home?
<tarheelcoxn> jims: no. module-assistant will help you build kernel modules
<Seveas> lightbright, no
<dash> Delvien: does any of the acpi stuff work?
<nickrud> marlun, I useally use bmp, with it minimized so I don't see it
<bimberi> lightbright: not if that chown command was done right
<lightbright> bimberi: i used the command I was given
<tarheelcoxn> jims: you want to download the madwifi source and build a kernel module to run your card
<Delvien> dash Yep
<bimberi> lightbright: then no :)
<tarheelcoxn> jims: you do have an atheros card, yes?
<joebu23> where is ssh client in ubuntu 5.10
<lightbright> wel, thats weird then!  nothing is responding or opening
<Delvien> dash the monitor turns off, but backlight doesnt turn off
<cory> when i run the network-assistant and configure my ralink 2570 usb wifi card, the kernel crashes; yet when i configure it manually using iwconfig, it works just fine. How do i get network-admin to work without crashing?
<lightbright> I have no option than to reboot
<dash> Delvien: well that's weird
<jeanluc> whats a good ftp client?
<tarheelcoxn> joebu23: openssh-client
<marlun> nickrud, with what minimized? =)
<dash> Delvien: does suspend or hibernate work?
<bimberi> lightbright: try logout/login first
<lightbright> bye as I have to reboot
<dash> jeanluc: nautilus? ;)
<nickrud> lightbright, post the output of ls -d .gnome2 (should be only one line)
<lightbright> bimberi:  but I lose my modem connection
<jims> tarheelcoxn: I am a newbie to Linux and Ubuntu, so source builds are a bit intimidating...
<dash> jeanluc: or commandline, lftp
<jeanluc> I want a GUI one
<nickrud> marlun, bmp, of course.
<tarheelcoxn> jims: that's what module-assistant is for
<lightbright> nickrud: I cant, because I cant even load a shell
<dash> jeanluc: nautilus, then.
<marlun> nickrud, oh ok :P sorry
<jeanluc> ok
<tarheelcoxn> jims: there's no other way to use madwifi
<lightbright> nickrud: nothing wil load!
<bimberi> lightbright: surely not if you just log out of gnome
<nickrud> lightbright, ctl-alt-f1, try logging in there
<jims> tarheelcoxn: Will the module assistant get the source like 'apt-get'?
<joebu23> where is that located?
<lightbright> bimberi: so I chose System and log out?
<tarheelcoxn> jims: no, but the source is really easy to google up
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<lightbright> nickrud: I did ctl-alt-f1 and entered username and password, and then what?
<remote> hello fellow ubuntu-ers
<bimberi> yes, although what nickrud's suggesting is worth a try
<jims> tarheelcoxn: Will building madwifi automatically make it the default for my wireless card?
<tarheelcoxn> jims: no, but that's one easy extra step
<tarheelcoxn> jims: you want to go to http://www.marlow.dk/site.php/tech/madwifi
<nickrud> lightbright, then, if you get a command prompt, ls -d .gnome2, it should be one line. That will show what your permissions are on a gnome directory (a start)
<Delvien> dash suspend and hibernate do not work
<bimberi> nickrud -ld?
<remote> I also cannot suspend or hibernate
<tarheelcoxn> jims: under the "Repository" heading you'll see two lines starting with "deb"
<nickrud> bimberi, thanks for the catch :)
<remote> well, I can't wake up from it anyway....
<tarheelcoxn> jims: add those lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<lightbright> nickrud: the output was ".gnome2"
<bimberi> nickrud: np :)
<remote> I end up having to power my computer off and on
<tarheelcoxn> jims: then have synaptic do an update
<nickrud> lightbright, ls -ld .gnome2, courtesy of bimberi
<lightbright> nickrud: I typed: ls -d .gnome2, and  the output was ".gnome2"
<lightbright> nickrud: ok brb
<regeya> remote: I just popped in.  are you having problems with random lockups?
<tarheelcoxn> jims: after you've done that, you can use synaptic/aptitude/apt-get to get the madwifi source
<lightbright> it said drwx------ 3 lisa lisa 4096
<lightbright> nickrud: it said drwx------ 3 lisa lisa 4096
<Sarvell> cafuego: hey i looked and the file cx88~ already had it   either way there are two files each with it and still nothing
<Delvien> dash maybe the update will help :)
<lightbright> nickrud: is that right?
<Delvien> dash im running KDE :) but no one in #kubuntu knows
<nickrud> lightbright, it's fine, just private.
<lightbright> nickrud: any other ideas before I have to reboot?
<lingoist> good evening! can anybody help me setting up my soundcard plz? I had to add it to hotplug blacklist in order to be able to start ubuntu
<nickrud> lightbright, just relogin to gnome, see what happens.
<bimberi> remote: i've found that a <CTRL><ALT>F1 then <CTRL><ALT>F7 gets X going again after suspend (on my laptop anyway)
<nickrud> lightbright, rebooting is for changing kernels, or hardware screwups, not much else
<lightbright> nickrud: System/Log out?
<nickrud> lightbright, yes
<tarheelcoxn> jims: the alternative if you don't want the most up-to-date version: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MoreRecentMadwifiHowto?highlight=%28madwifi%29
<lightbright> ok i hope this doesnt hang up my modem
<lightbright> brb
<pavelich> can you run and executable in terminal
<dooglus> Seveas: I'd update your system if I was you.  One of today's fixes was an "arbitrary code execution" hole.
<pavelich> if so what command
<lightbright> nickrud: do I need to exit F1 first?
<dash> Delvien: sounds like it's ACPI related then
<tarheelcoxn> pavelich: what are you trying to run?
<dash> Delvien: since that is what's usually used to turn off backlights and such
<nickrud> lightbright, no, you can leave that console open, if you like.
<lightbright> nickrud: do I need to exit F1 screen before I relogin?
<lightbright> nickrud: ok
<lightbright> brb
<tarheelcoxn> jims: did you already try what's shown in the wiki?
<pavelich> ehh i just built a c++ prog and was curious how to run the executable i created instide the terminal
<dooglus> pavelich: ./<executable-name>
<pavelich> k thanks
<lingoist> hm, no one able to help me to get a beep out of my sndcard?
<HiddenWolf> tarheelcoxn, did you ever play online games? I knew a tarheel once...
<dooglus> lingoist: try some kraftwork
<HiddenWolf> lingoist, hit it with an hammer. :)
<tarheelcoxn> HiddenWolf: nope
<bobbyd> tarheelcoxn, you from NC?
<tarheelcoxn> bobbyd: yep
<bobbyd> tarheelcoxn, I was there last week, can't remember what the tar heel thing is about...
<lingoist> hm, have to get a hammer tomorrow then :(
<lingoist> or even worse just get back to windows
<Delvien> dash any idea on what to check?
<tarheelcoxn> bobbyd: Civil war. Southern general said of an NC regiment: "God Bless those tar heel boys."
<tarheelcoxn> bobbyd: the NC regiment stayed even though the Virginia troops had retreated
<lingoist> this is so sad
<bobbyd> tarheelcoxn, ahh yes, I googled it now :)
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<bobbyd> tarheelcoxn, I went to the IMAX in raleigh :)
* tarheelcoxn tips hat to 5th-grade teacher
<remote> can people tell me some cool stuff they are doing with Ubuntu
<tarheelcoxn> remote: saving the world
* lingoist is begging on his knees
<remote> I want to learn more about amazing things I can do with this os
<remote> so I can convert anyone
<remote> saving the world - goodone!
* nickrud can't resist beggars
<zenrox> remote,  join #ubuntuforums
<_mic_Alley>  /j #lfs
<nickrud> lingoist, what kind of card (I only know a few)?
<bobbyd> remote, writing apps, encoding video, composing music, writing documents, doing accounts, playing games. The things you would normally do with a PC :)
<lingoist> snd-hda-intel
<remote> hah
<lingoist> nickrud: snd-hda-intel
<sunshine82> does anyone has a w800 phone
<nickrud> lingoist, not one I've used
<lingoist> nickrud: i had to add it to blacklist in order to start ubuntu
<remote> does anyone in here use bluetooth with ubuntu?
<nadia> how can I mount a share drive (win share) from command line?
<lingoist> nickrud: ok, thx anyways :(
<Hobbsee> !tell nadia about mount
<Siph0n> remote i have
<nickrud> lingoist, I'll look around the net for a few minutes, see what I can see
<lingoist> nickrud: thx a lot...do you speak german?
<remote> I have ordered a usb bluetooth hub and a BT headset so I can use skype from my kitchen
<chrisbudden14> How can I reset rhythmbox to as it was when it was first run>?
<lingoist> nickrud: cuz i found something
<Siph0n> used a blue tooth mouse...
<remote> does BT work pretty well in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> lingoist, no german
<lingoist> nickrud: on the web
<Siph0n> wasnt that hard to set up, just some googling :)
<nadia> hobbsee, what does that mean?
<DaSkreech> Siph0n: Great now apt-get install pente :)
<Siph0n> dont remember the exact procedure to get it set up tho....
<Siph0n> whats pente? :)
<remote> also - when ripping cd's I am experiencing extremely slow cd read speeds
<Hobbsee> nadia: are you registered?  you should have a PM from ubotu
<bobbyd> remote, you need to make sure DMA is enabled on your CD drive
<remote> like 1.1-1.2x, whereas in windows, I was getting like 8x ripping
<nadia> I see now...  sorry... got it..
<lingoist> nickrud: http://jeriko.l-tech.org/get-intels-hda-to-work-with-debian-sarge/
<remote> bobbyd, can you help me make sure, I thought that was the default...
<tarheelcoxn> remote: it's not the default (safety)
<bobbyd> remote, in a console: hdparm -d /dev/cdrom
<lingoist> nickrud: cant install kernel headers though
<Siph0n> DaSkreech: what is pente?
<bobbyd> remote,  if dma says 0 do: hdparm -d 1 /dev/cdrom
<nadia> !windowdrives
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nadia
<remote> bobbyd, do you mind if we have private chat so you can walk me through this
<nadia> hmm...  kay... guess I'm gonna be moving the drive out....
<bobbyd> remote, yes, just do it in the chan :)
<Hobbsee> !tell nadia about msgthebot
<remote> bobbyd, sounds good - sorry about the output
<nadia> chan?
<bobbyd> remote, just open a console and do those commands with 'sudo' in front of them
<DaSkreech> sunshine82: Argh!
<tarheelcoxn> nadia: /msg nickserv register help
<siropai> hi
<paxmaster> my tape drive got mess up again
<DaSkreech> Siph0n: It's a Greek version of Pente. Much Cooler and harder
<bobbyd> remote, you should see transfer rates jump to 8x
<Siph0n> k
<remote> it is off, your are right
<paxmaster> mt: /dev/st0: No such device or address
<remote> brilliant channel
<sunshine82> daskreech do u have one
<tarheelcoxn> remote: who, us?
<DaSkreech> Siph0n: You can steal the opponents pieces
<DaSkreech> sunshine82: one?
<bobbyd> remote, however i don't know the best way to enable it by default under ubuntu
<paxmaster> crw-rw----  1 root tape 9, 0 2005-11-16 16:26 /dev/st0
<sunshine82> daskreech a w800 phone
<DaSkreech> Oh No
<lingoist> nickrud: you gave up on me?
<remote> what is the keepsettings flag in hdparm?
<DaSkreech> Just I have a friend who goes by the name Sunshine92 so I keep seeing you login and perk up then realize that you aren't the sunshine I think you are
<nickrud> lingoist, no, just reading. I've seen a couple of things that might lead me to something I understand enough to recommend :)
<cafuego> remote: That'sa  flag you should NEVER use.
<DaSkreech> sunshine82: in other news the w800 looks pretty cool
<lingoist> nickrud: ok, thanks a lot!
<cafuego> remote: it leads to broken hardware and lost data.
<remote> I will keep that in mind
<remote> will dma stay activated on my machine?
<remote> for the cdrom drive
<tarheelcoxn> remote: until you reboot
<remote> bummer....
<ds-one> Could someone help me properly configure ALSA for Debian?
<cafuego> remote: if will if you set up /etc/defaults/hdparm correctly.
<tarheelcoxn> !tell remote about dma
<cafuego> remote: using the KEEP flag will even force DMA on when there are errors and the drive would normally flip to PIO. That would be a bad thing.
<remote> tarheelconxn, you're my hero
<jvgn> wenas
<sunshine82> daskreech that no good to me i need to figure out how to transfer my music onto it i got two files on the phone dont knwo how they sa
<jvgn> alguien puede ayudaerme
<jvgn> kernel panic
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jvgn> I/O read memoru
<sunshine82> daskreech but i need to tranfe rthe rest
<tarheelcoxn> remote: don't thank me. I'm just a lowly (friendly) user
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<Siph0n> how do i list hidden folders?
<cafuego> Siph0n: ls -a
<sunshine82> does anyone have a w800 phone
<ds-one> Again...can someone help me properly configure ALSA for Debian?
<cafuego> sunshine82: Do those run Ubuntu?
<ds-one> I know this is Ubuntu, but someone told me to come here for support...
<cafuego> Someone was wrong then.
<Siph0n> k thanx :)
<tarheelcoxn> remote: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/processes/governance
<tarheelcoxn> remote: then you'll know who to send fanmail to
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<sunshine82> cafuego it must work i got two file tranfer onto the phonre
<cafuego> sunshine82: #ubuntu-offtopic you can chat about ti all you like
<ds-one> So I can't help on configuring ALSA on this channel?
<dreadnought> ok im ready to try dion the java thing again what have you got to help me today
<cafuego> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<DaSkreech> !javadebs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<dreadnought> that doesnt work
<Janbanan> Is there ever going to be better ATI drivers?
<Seveas> dooglus, I alread updated :)
<DaSkreech> !ATI
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<cafuego> dreadnought: Give it a pay rise or try again with sueful debug info.
<nickrud> lingoist, read this bug, and tell me if it's you're problem :) http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15031
<Seveas> Janbanan, a few days ago ati released pretty decent drivers
<dreadnought> anyone got another link other than the wiki
<ds-one> So I can't help on configuring ALSA on this channel?
<lingoist> nickrud: ok, thx...give me a minute
<kcskyl> I was wondering how I should deal with this problem?  My computer has consistently been crashing everytime I run OpenOffice Impress...
<nickrud> *your   *blush*
<cafuego> dreadnought: Telling us WHy or HOW it's not working as advertised would be helpful.
<kcskyl> Thanks in advance!
<Janbanan> How do i download the new drivers?
<dreadnought> cafuego: iu dunno it just doesnt work maybe im doin sonmethin wrong...
<cafuego> dreadnought: Well, nobody is going to be able to help you with that kind of info
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: your computer completely locks up with you start Impress? give us a bit more detail
<ds-one> I can't help on configuring ALSA on this channel?
<dreadnought> okok then walk me through the wiki so i dont so it wrong again
<kcskyl> my friend is offering to install XP for me if problem persists, but I like ubuntu way to much to give up this easily...please help me find a solution to this problem
<lingoist> nickrud: this happened to me so i added it to blacklist: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15031#c1
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: what locks up? just Impress or the whole user interface?
<cafuego> dreadnought: Go to http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/ ; download the jre deb for your cpu type. Install it.
<dreadnought> cafuego: i have hoary
<lingoist> nickrud: will this be the solution: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15031#c5
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: have you tried starting Impress from the command line?
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, sometimes it freezes when I start the program, other times when I run a slide show of my presentations.  My computer locks up so that I can't even control my mouse...and often, I see a streak of lines across the screen
<Hans> cafuego: I get this error while downloading: You don't have permission to access //pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb on this server.
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, thanks for being willing to help!
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: np
* cafuego shouts harshly at Seveas 
<pupil> Is there a deb for j2re for mozilla ?
<coax> does enyone know enything about costumizing the gnome menus?? i can't go to "applications:///" in nautalius
<pupil> tarheelcoxn, Is there a deb for j2re for mozilla ?
<paxmaster> when i do this  mt rewind -f /dev/st0
<Hans> pupil, yes, that should be that one
<pupil> Hans,  what one?
<paxmaster>  it give error mt: /dev/st0: No such device or address
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, I haven't tried using the command line to start, but I feel that it might be something else because often it starts to run fine
<Hans> pupil: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<lingoist> nickrud: still here?
<paxmaster> crw-rw----  1 root tape 9, 0 2005-11-16 16:26 /dev/st0
<dreadnought> cafuego: u got a link for hoary?
<quakehawg> can someone please tell me the correct entry to add the marillat repository to sources.list?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: the point of starting it from there is to see the verbose output of the errors that Impress might be spitting out
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, oh, i see
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, I'll try that right now
<cafuego> dreadnought: Wait for seveas to fix the url, I'm pretty sure sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb would run fine on Hoary too.
<coax> and is there any way of costumizing the menus in text mode?
<dreadnought> cafuego: how logn will that take
<jvgn> kernel panic - not syncing: I/O read memory image
<cafuego> dreadnought: Depends. if he's gone to bed (he lives in Europe) it might be an hour or 8.
<pupil> Hans, that link does not work
<Inchabod> Where do I put downloaded themes from art.gnome.org if I want to use them on gnome?
<Hans> pupil, I know, [01:06:41]  (cafuego): dreadnought: Wait for seveas to fix the url
<Hans> :)
<dreadnought> cafuego: jeez everyone who has ubuntu seems to live in europe
<Delobox> Inchabod, i just use the art manager
<bur[n] er> Inchabod: open the "themes" and drag'n'drop
<Delobox> Inchabod, it lets you install directly
<cafuego> dreadnought: Don't worry, I don't.
<quakehawg> dreadought,not everyone
<nickrud> lingoist, I'm reading through, it's interesting :0
<choctawdave> quakehawg go to this web site. http://www.ubuntux.org/forum/18
<remote> thanks channel
<natalie> hey everyone!
<natalie> I'm baaaaaaaaack
<quakehawg> natalie lives in tulsa
<remote> I (heart) Ubuntu
<natalie> yes  do lol
<quakehawg> choctawdave, thank you, hites
<pupil> are there any other links for that deb
<remote> btw, freenx is the stuff!!!
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: you might want to try logging into IRC with a console client
<natalie> quakehawg, are you stalking me?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: so that if Xorg crashes, you can keep talking to us
<quakehawg> natalie:  not tonight, i have a headache
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, can you tell me how I can do that?
<natalie> LOL
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, oh okay
<dreadnought> cafuego: ur link says forbidden
<sunshine82> anyone who has a w800 could u please join ubuntu-offtopic and help me please.....
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: CTRL+ALT+F1 will take you to a login that's outside Xorg
* cafuego eyes sunshine82. 
<natalie> ummm i asked last night abd im back lmao, i still cant get my wireless card to work :((
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: ALT+F7 will bring you back to Xorg
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, also, can you tell me what the command is to run impress from terminal?  i thought it was just "impress" but i was wrong...
<lingoist> nickrud: thanks a lot - I am sure thats the problem
<nickrud> lingoist, you are basically out of luck.
<nickrud> lingoist, is this a desktop?
<Inchabod> bur
<lingoist> nickrud: so no sound for me?
<Inchabod> oops
<Janbanan> I wan't to install the latest fglrx-drivers. When i installed the ones I'm using now I followed the How-to. And since I'm an x64 user I downgraded a file called libdri.a. If I install the new ones do I have to restore the original libdri.a?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: you'll also want to install a console client like irssi
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: I think it's ooimpress
<lingoist> nickrud: no, laptop alsa a6va
<Inchabod> bur[n] er, It says invalid format.
<quakehawg> actually, my mother's family is from OK, and I noticed a couple OKs in your signon thingie
<sunshine82> cafuego there hardly anyone in ubuntu-off-topic and i am on ubuntu and i do need to know
<kcskyl> thanks tarheelcoxn!
<natalie> quakehawg, hehe stalker
<nickrud> lingoist, no sound, unless you want to try that stuff.
<cafuego> sunshine82: Use google then. This is an Ubuntu support channel, not a forum for you to dump all off-topic questions about misc proprietary unrelated hardware.
<lingoist> nickrud: better than switching to windows, innit ;)
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: hm..ooimpress isn't working...
<nickrud> lingoist, you can always get a pcmcia sound card (heh)
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: just a sec
<Taa5i> Is there a way to apt-get install a package to a specified directory [eg chroot]  ?
<nickrud> lingoist, it any work with linux, I'm not sure
<natalie> I've tried everything on wiki and im still having no luck...
<lingoist> nickrud: is that the annoying system speaker?
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn:  okay
<nickrud> lingoist, no, it plugs into the slot in your computer, it's a sound card you can plug speakers into. I've seen them, they're expensive, and that's about all I really know.
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: try ooimpress2
<lingoist> nickrud: ok, i see...hm, not an option...I rather try the stuff in this thread
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, aweseom
<StDellis> how do I kill a program again?
<nickrud> lingoist, have fun then. Pay attention to the stuff written by Chen.
<lingoist> nickrud: thanks a lot for pointing me!
<nickrud> lingoist, np
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: like I said, you may want to try to get logged in and talking to us from a console IRC client before you try to re-create the crash
<httpdss> StDellis: with the kill command ..
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, i'm trying to find a command to run IRC from client...do you know by any chance?
<tafsen> is there a place where I can get the best source list for ubuntu?
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: sorry to be such a pain
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: no worries...
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: I may have to answer the phone at some point, though
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: oh okay
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: don't panic if I take awhile to respond
<bimberi> ubotu tell tafsen about sources
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: he he.  I won't
<ubuntu> I'm having problems with GRUB, can someone help me?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: use synaptic to install irssi
* natalie cries out
<Siph0n> ubotu tell Siph0n about sources
<Hans> tafsen: maybe you like mine? http://www.hansheino.nl/sources.list
<StDellis> httpdss I tried kill xmms
<sunshine82> cafuego i just came back to say sorry im just so used to comin hear to get help dealin with ubuntu i though... well it doesnt matter now sorrry///
<httpdss> StDellis: killall xmms .... (try sudo killall xmms, if that doesnt work)
<natalie> whoa people jetted
<QuestionZ> Can someone help me with GRUB?
<httpdss> QuestionZ: ask your question and someone will help
<httpdss> or not
<bimberi> looks like all the talk of kill-ing has affected freenode :P
<httpdss> HAHAH
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: let me know if you have trouble installing irssi or getting up and running with it
<dreadnought> whats with all the peopla gettin on all of the sudden
<QuestionZ> Can someone please help me with GRUB?
<remote> later channel
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: i have it installed, but when i tried running it in console, i have no idea what the commands are...
<dockane> hi all ... i would like to convert images from shell with a small for-loop but the mass of the filenames consist of one or more whitespaces. how do i get the convert job done ?
<httpdss> QuestionZ: ask your question and someone will help
<bimberi> dreadnought: a netsplit - when a couple of freenode servers lose comms
<Epix> anyone heard of overkill? are there any other cosole multiplayer games?
<kent> QuestionZ, dont ask to ask,  just ask the queation!
<vegos> im having wireless troubles, any help???
<Epix> vegos: specifics help
<gleesond> firefox won't let me install new themes. I try to download them from the firefox page and opens the theme menue but dosen't download it. can any one help?
<QuestionZ> I have Windows XP installed on my computer, and I wanted Ubuntu as well. So naturally, I opted to install GRUB after installing Ubuntu, but when I restart my computer, I get a GRUB Error 21. Can somsone tell me what is going on?
<ubuntu> Wow 591 members - nice!
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: i'm sorry for doing this to you after you already started helping me with my problem, but i have a biochemistry exam for tomorrow that i should start studying for - -;
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: no worries
<AMDXP> anyone running vmware ?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: in irssi: /help <command>
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: just look in /var/log if you have another crash
<vegos> i have a broadcom card and have used ndiswrapper to wrap the windows driver, but after i enter the wireless settings via gui, i cant access the net
<gleesond> firefox won't let me install new themes. I try to download them from the firefox page and opens the theme menue but dosen't download it. can any one help?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: post the appropriate log somewhere and then come back here and ask somebody for help
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: do you mean in terminal?
<ubuntu> Question:  I want to use gparted to repartition my windows HD -- I think Ubunto puts the HD in read only mode preventing the operation -- Is that so and if so How do you put the HD in RW mode?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: in a terminal, type "irssi" to start irssi... then type "/help"
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: where can I see /var/log?
<gleesond> I even tried reinstalling from the repositories
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: open a terminal and "cd /var/log"
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: there will be logs for lots of things
<natalie> I'm not loved :(
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: the Xorg and OpenOffice (if it exists) logs are the pertinent ones
<kcskyl> i see a log called "Xorg.0.log.old"...do you think this might have the log for my previous error?
<QuestionZ> I have Windows XP installed on my computer, and I wanted Ubuntu as well. So naturally, I opted to install GRUB after installing Ubuntu, but when I restart my computer, I get a GRUB Error 21. Can somsone tell me what is going on?
<Epix> noone knows of a console based multiplayer game?
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, my most "recent" error, i meant
<perre_> hi everybody
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: likely, yes
<tarheelcoxn> Epix: IRC
<Epix> tarheelcoxn: hah.
<Epix> tarheelcoxn: is this when we play pong?
<tarheelcoxn> Epix: #ubuntu-offtopic
<perre_> how can i format a usb device
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn:  would you take a look at this for me if i put it in the pastebin?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: sure thing
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: awesome...the question is then...how do i use vim to copy the entire thing?
<dts> how do i add an initial user for postgres
<drew_> anyone here experienced with a problem involving the system HANGING on login?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: don't. instead: cat /var/log/Xorg.foo.bar > ~/xorg_log
<vegos> please repeat
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: instead of foo.bar use the actual filename, obviously
<bimberi> dts: "sudo su - postgres", then use the command (which i've forgotten :P )
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: oh okay
<QuestionZ> I have Windows XP installed on my computer, and I wanted Ubuntu as well. So naturally, I opted to install GRUB after installing Ubuntu, but when I restart my computer, I get a GRUB Error 21. Can somsone tell me what is going on?
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: okay, did that
<Fred_Flintstone> heya
<Fred_Flintstone> anybody an expert on midi?
<Fred_Flintstone> c'mon somebody must know something about midi
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, what does that command do?
<pupil> If I have an .rpm.bin file how do I convert it with alien?
<Fred_Flintstone> does anyone know if you have to manually load a sf2 file each time you reboot?
<Siph0n> how can i list the filesystem, so it shows all the mounted partitions or whatever, and how much space i have left and total? :)
<Fred_Flintstone> seems like i do
<pupil> If I have an .rpm.bin file how do I convert it with alien?
<Fred_Flintstone> unless i'm missing something
<weijie90> hi
<bimberi> Siph0n: df -h
<pupil> If I have an .rpm.bin file how do I convert it with alien?
<Siph0n> sweet :)
<jorge_> alien -d file_to_convert.rpm
<weijie90> ubuntu was okay at first, but its really slow, especially at loading programs
<cafuego> pupil: Is that the java download?
<pupil> thanks
<DaSkreech> !ww2d
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Are you on ritalin?
<pupil> cafuego, from sun yes
<QuestionZ> I have Windows XP installed on my computer, and I wanted Ubuntu as well. So naturally, I opted to install GRUB after installing Ubuntu, but when I restart my computer, I get a GRUB Error 21. Can somsone tell me what is going on?
<DaSkreech> !WorldWind
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Bugger all, i dunno
<cafuego> pupil: Ok, trash it. get the other one, the .bin without rpm.
<weijie90> fcan anyone help?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: you should have a file in your home directory now named xorg_log
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: it's a copy of what was in /var/log
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn, oh...
<pupil> cafuego, I don't see it
<Delobox> QuestionZ, you could manually install grub, but i'd just go ahead and install ubuntu again and this time choose to install grub while installing ubuntu
<coax> is there really noone who knows anything about the menus in gnome?
<Delobox> QuestionZ, it respects your windows XP installation ust fine
<Delobox> coax, you want to know how to edit the menus?
<Agiofws> ImportError: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  < iget this error while i'm trying to install an instant manager on ubuntu what should i install ?
<cafuego> pupil: it's on the sun download page. Either right above or right below the .rpm.bin
<pupil> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<pupil> cafuego, http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<Agiofws> ?
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: hmm...don't see it...
<Epix> so, nobody knows of any console games that are way cool?
<cafuego> Linux (self-extracting file)
<coax> Delobox, yep... preferble in a terminal... i need to do it on about 60 boxes...
<Delobox> coax, you need to install the same application shortcut on 80 boxes you mean
<QuestionZ> Delobox: I reinstalled Ubuntu 3 times, and from what I saw, it did install GRUB while it installed Ubuntu. And what do you mean that it respects my WinXP installation? Because I already had WinXP before I tried installing Ubuntu
<Delobox> coax, is this launcher pointed to an NFS mounted share
<cafuego> pupil: When that downloads, make sure you jave the 'java-package' package installed.
<Delobox> QuestionZ, i had windows xp on my system and the grub install during ubuntu install didnt give me any problems
<pupil> cafuego, what do you mean jave ?
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: i copied everything onto the pastebin under "kcskyl"
<Delobox> coax, what kind of application shortcut are you trying to create in your menu
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: thanks again
<pupil> cafuego, its still a .bin file
<cafuego> pupil: 'have'
<cafuego> pupil: Yes. But not an .rpm.bin
<coax> Delobox, nope... i'm setting up some workstations on my workplace...
<QuestionZ> Delobox: Well, I wish it didn't give me any problems, but it is, it's "Error 21" and I have tried everything I can to fix it on my own.
<pupil> cafuego, so what do I do with it?
<Delobox> QuestionZ, did you google error 21?
<natalie> does anyone have a broadcom bc4306 wireless lan card?
<nickrud> QuestionZ, searching for that on the web gave me http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00078.html ; does that help you?
<cafuego> pupil: When java-package is installed, run 'sudo make-jpkg jre....bin'
<cafuego> natalie: Yes
<Delobox> QuestionZ, this guy mentions it might have something to do with bios settings for hard drive autodetection http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: would've never thought to do this on my own :)
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: :)
<ubuntu> Where do I get info on getting root access?
<pupil> cafuego, I mean,. how what do I do with the jave.bin file ?
<cafuego> natalie: That CAN work with ndiswrapper if you have an i386 compatible machine. Otherwise, give up.
<pupil> cafuego,  i don't know how to install it
<Delobox> QuestionZ, although that post implys it being a grub config issue, not neccessarily an ubuntu issue
<cafuego> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<QuestionZ> Deobox: I'm checking it out right now
<cafuego> pupil: sudo apt-get install java-package
<pupil> cafuego, I'll read the insturctiong
<coax> Delobox, i need to add som programs thats run with wine, and them som url's for som NFS shares...
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: I am what I am because of who we all are
<QuestionZ> Delobox: Well, I'll try anything at this point :P
<ubuntu> ubotu - thx
<ubotu> ubuntu: I haven't a clue
<Agiofws> ImportError: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  < iget this error while i'm trying to install an instant manager on ubuntu what should i install ?
<pupil> cafuego,  ohh
<nickrud> Agiofws, search for that file on packages.ubuntu.com, on the second form
<natalie> cafuego, its an HP pavilion ze4900
<nickrud> Agiofws, it will tell you the package it's in
<Siph0n> im still having issues playing my mp3s :( whats the easiest way to get mp3s to work and which player do most use?
<cafuego> natalie: Then you can probably make it work using ndiswrapper and the correct Windows driver files.
<Delobox> coax, some interesting infohttp://www.gnome.org/start/2.0/menuediting.htmlrmation here
<QuestionZ> Delobox: Wait, so I have to configure my BIOS for GRUB? I'm not completely understanding this.
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: Impress is the only thing that crashes?
<Delobox> QuestionZ, has grub ever worked on this machine before?
<natalie> cafuego, I've tried every file i can find :((
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: that log looks fine
<nickrud> Siph0n, installing beep-media-player is the quickest solution, I use rhythmbox
<Delobox> QuestionZ, grub is a very low level program, your bios settings could be giving it problems
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: unless you're having trouble with your touchpad
<QuestionZ> Delobox: No
<coax> Delobox, thanks...
<Agiofws> how do you search for a package with aptget ?
<QuestionZ> Delobox: No, as in it has never been run on this machine before
<Delobox> QuestionZ, then i'd suggest at least checking how your hard drives are detected.  Also, are these just plain IDE drives?
<Delobox> coax, good luck
<QuestionZ> Delobox: Yes, plain IDE
<Delobox> QuestionZ, also, are you using a basic hard drive controller, not anything exotic like a Promise raid controller or anything like that
<bimberi> Agiofws: apt-cache search whatever
<nickrud> QuestionZ, the linux kernel can look at drives directly, bypassing the bios; grub uses the bios, so if the bios doesn't see the drive, neither can grub
<Delobox> QuestionZ, cool, then just check to make sure your drives are set to autodetect in your bios "Standard Setup" section
<Delobox> at least that's what this post suggests
<pegasus> i have a machine ehre apache refuses to be killed with kill -9 pid#  what shoudl i try next???
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: it's crashed once before, but i've been using impress alot recently and it's been crashing often...almost everytime...my touchpad seems to work okay, though
<Delobox> QuestionZ, grub uses some autodetection code to find drives when it starts, certian bios configs may interfere with that
<bimberi> pegasus: sudo invoke-rc.d apache stop
<QuestionZ> Delobox: Alright, I'm going to try that right now, if it doesn't work, I'll be back. Thanks for helping me thus far :)
<ompaul> pegasus, well I would try /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<pegasus> bimberi Starting httpd2 (prefork) (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<pegasus> i alredy trited /etc/rc.d/apache2 start a long time ago
<bimberi> pegasus: ewww, no wonder you're using kill then :|
<ompaul> Siph0n, what were you trying to play them with?
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: the quick fix would be to downgrade from OpenOffice2
<pegasus> bimberi so you undertand the problem
<Siph0n> ? mp3s
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: but you'll lose functionality
<Siph0n> i just did what nickrud said to do, and it worked :)
<DaSkreech> Siph0n: tried Pente?
<ompaul> pegasus, well I would try /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<bimberi> pegasus: does sudo netstat -plunt show another process running on Port 80?
<Siph0n> nope DaSkreech
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: you may want to (a) ask in here again when somebody else may know what you've got going on...
<DaSkreech> :-(
<ompaul> DaSkreech, all yours Im hitting the scratcher
<Siph0n> DaSkreech: still a little fuzzy what it is :)
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: or (b) ask in another channel
<DaSkreech> Siph0n: You know connect 4?
<pegasus> bimberi yaha ther are apache process already there
<pegasus> let   me do a paste bin
<Siph0n> yea
<DaSkreech> Siph0n: Imagine a much larger connect 4 board but you can steal your opponents pieces
<tarheelcoxn> kcskyl: without a log or some verbose output from ooimpress2, I don't think I can help you beyond what I've already shown you
<pegasus> check it ou http://pastebin.com/432551  hat is the problem
<pegasus> i need to kill the processes so that I can restart the server
<Siph0n> DaSkreech: awesome! :) yea, ill have to make a note to get it... no time to play now tho :( too much crazy work to do
<DaSkreech> Siph0n: as long as you can remember the name :)
<Siph0n> lol, i get to learn Ubuntu for my class :) yea i gonna write it down
<pegasus> any idea on why i cant kill it
<Ace> my ubuntu crapped out on me :(
<meheren> can someone plz tell me how to make it 1 click only
<kcskyl> tarheelcoxn: thanks for you help!
<meheren> like can someone tell me how to make it o that when i scroll over something it highlights and when i click it activates
<meheren> instead of this double click thing
<meheren> (im used to mac)
<navarone> meheren > go to system/filemanagement and the behavior tab
<bimberi> pegasus: probably a parent is respawning
<bimberi> pegasus: sudo pkill httpd2
<meheren> ?
<Stricklin> Any medical people in this channel? Doctor? Nurse? Paramedic?
<meheren> in breezy?
<cafuego> meheren: Yes
<Ace> will windows corrupt a ubuntu install?
<cafuego> Stricklin: Yes
<Stricklin> cafuego, you?
<cafuego> Stricklin: My diagnosis rate via text-only is 100%.
<meheren> oh i c it thx!
<navarone> bimberi> the thougth of my parents respawning makes me queasy...<s>
<meheren> ace: not an iso
<bimberi> navarone: lol
<Epix> any good doom ports for ubuntu that have online play? I WISH skulltag would be released on linux...
* Se7h back
<meheren> ace: but u have ot use a certen thing that will burn iso's windwos burner won't do it
<meheren> ace: and be ready to use about 15 cds
<Rubin> why cant i rename printers in the printers dialog
<meheren> ace:1 more thing get the network install not the cd install
<gustavor> for weeks i'm having problems when trying to run "apt-get update"... I always get errors like "Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"... I guess that something is corrupted in my computer what could it be?
<navarone> Stricklin> I'm no doctor but I can play on in chat...what's the nature of the emergency?
<Stricklin> cafuego, congested lungs, heaving couch, body aches, minor headache, sinus drainage, runny nose, no fever. Cold? or Flu?
<Ace> meheren i already had ubuntu installed and i think windows killed the drive
<cafuego> Stricklin: Have you had sex with any pigeons recently?
<meheren> ace: sounds like windows...
<nickrud> Rubin, a pet peeve of mine :)  you can use the web interface to name printers if you do sudo adduser cupsys shadow , then sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<Stricklin> Sex? No.
<pigeonflight> cafuego: Eek!
<cafuego> Cold then
<navarone> cafuego> could eb avain flu...<s>
<Ace> meheren yep
<pigeonflight> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<pigeonflight> !javadebs
<ubotu> I guess javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<Stricklin> Just the normal necking
<Rubin> nickrud: the web interface?
<cafuego> What with it probably being autumn and all where you are
<pegasus> bimberi that is not helping
<bimberi> pegasus: hm
<meheren> ace uy should live like me in a world of no walls after all who need windows or gates?
<meheren> *you
<nickrud> Rubin, http://localhost:631 ; then use the username and password of your initial account to access it
<Rubin> oh
<cafuego> Ace: Did you reinstall windows after you installed Ubuntu?
<Rubin> nick_: is there a vi way to rename it?
<Ace> meheren i think i am just going to use vmware... i was not going to use windows... but my ndiswrappers was crapping on me so i had to boot into it
<nickrud> Rubin, the web interface is disabled unless you do those two steps I mentioned above
<Stricklin> cafuego, thanks
<meheren> ah
<nick_> what Rubin ?
<Ace> cafeuego: i had windows on another drive already installed
<Rubin> er nickrud not nick_
<cafuego> Stricklin: Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated with any medical professionals.
<nickrud> Rubin, probably, but I like the web interface for a few other reasons, so enabled it immediately.
<meheren> ace: if u reinstalled windows u reformatted the drive killing everything on it
* meheren has to go cya
<cafuego> Stricklin: But it sounds like a cold. And even if it were the flu, there's nothing to do except stay in bed for a day or so.
<bimberi> pegasus: sudo pkill -9 -u wwwrun    ?
<maddash> how do I join other channels?
<nickrud> Rubin, it's probably printers.conf, and change the Info line
<khermans> pegasus, ??
<benoy> Hi, does anyone know why my vlc player doesn't play wmv files?
<bimberi> maddash: /join #channel
<Ace> benoy, you need to install the codecs
<nickrud> Rubin, my bad, I think that's wrong info
<navarone> maddash> go to menu and click windows/channel listing and when it loads click refresh to get list
<misfit_toy> !tell benoy about w32codecs
<Rubin> nickrud: i'll poke around
<pigeonflight> Has anyone tried the debs from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//?
<misfit_toy> pigeonflight, all of them, they taste great
<nickrud> Rubin, I think it's the text following <Default Printer, and <Printer, in that file
<pigeonflight> misfit_toy: I get a 403 everytime man
<Epix> whats a good video card for running ubuntu, and cheap!
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there are any vino alternatives for gnome that are faster??
<bur[n] er> preferrably using 'tight' encoding?
<pigeonflight> misfit_toy: When was this taste tes?
<Epix> is nvidia good?
<misfit_toy> pigeonflight, I just pulled it up, looks live to me, tastes great, less filling.
<pigeonflight> misfit_toy: Do you get a // on the links to the debs?
<benoy> I am new to ubuntu, can you tell me how I would install the codecs
<pigeonflight> Seveas: Would you happen to be awake?
<misfit_toy> pigeonflight, what do you get with this? http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//dists/breezy-seveas/all/
<cafuego> Epix: Best of a bad bunch
<Epix> and, whats better?
<khermans> pegasus is my homeboy -- caller ID spoofin' bad boy ... using ubuntu
<Epix> Asus? Ati?
<pigeonflight> misfit_toy: A page
<cafuego> better for what?
<Epix> cafuego: gaming, and running in general
<cafuego> Epix: Those are mutually exclusive.
<cafuego> Epix: better for gaming m,eans closed drivers, good running in general means open drivers.
<Epix> heh
* cafuego wuld go nvidia, their Linux support has traditionally been far better then ATIs.
<pigeonflight> misfit_toy: Clicking on a java deb gives me a 403 though
<bimberi> benoy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Siph0n> lol that web page gets lots of action
<misfit_toy> pigeonflight, sure enough:
<misfit_toy> You don't have permission to access //pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb on this server.
<dreadnought> ok ive got the java thing done on the wiki and it still doesnt work what now
* Agiofws  has anyone tried the Keni instant messenger ? i we canot get ti to work on our lan 
<pigeonflight> misfit_toy: maybe more Ketchup?
<cafuego> Yes, the 403 is a permission issue, trying it from a million hundred different IPs is nopt going to make one iota of difference.
<cafuego> Justw ait for seveas to fix it.
<misfit_toy> pigeonflight, bbq sauce!
<mtupper> i am about to do a new install of ubuntu and have been told by two people two things, one said just install ubuntu, the other kubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME.  Can anyone make a recommendation? Is one easier/better?  Whats the difference?
<misfit_toy> bbl
<cafuego> mtupper: Try both, pick one.
<pigeonflight> cafuego: So it is temporary and non unique then?
<Janbanan> I have f**ed up my graphic drivers
<cafuego> pigeonflight: Yes. Seveas needs to run 'chmod' on his filesystem.
<mtupper> cool, so there isnt much dif i guess...
<cafuego> mtupper: It's pure personal preference.
<pigeonflight> cafuego: Cool :-)
<daaku> i'm using ssh portforwarding for something, and i need it to be active all the time (most of the time anyways).. whats the 'right' way to do this? (without needing to have a term open)
<pigeonflight> mtupper: You can convert one to the other in any case
<insomnia_> Delobox: Hey! It works now! Thanks!
<pigeonflight> In a totally unrelated topic has anyone tried WW2D on Ubuntu?
<cafuego> daaku: a vpn/tunnel
<dreadnought> it still doesnt work and i applied it to mozilla i dont get it
<ilba7r> does ubuntu back up the original MBR
<m0biu5> Is there any way to get OO.org 2 in hoary?
<cafuego> ilba7r: No.
<ilba7r> dam
<ilba7r> thanx
<mtupper> huh, ok, thanks guys.  last thing...  is it better to install straight ubuntu and add the KDE-desktop meta-package  OR  just install kubuntu (will that include GNOME?)  ??
<cafuego> ilba7r: What was in it? Just the windows one?
<dreadnought> uh hello
<ilba7r> i have thinkpad t42
<tafsen> How do I list up the progress that are running?
<pigeonflight> mtupper: Kubuntu will not include Gnome Ubuntu will not include KDE
<ilba7r> it had a rescue partition that do not work anymore
<cafuego> ilba7r: You can add that partiton into the grub menu
<pigeonflight> mtupper: After they are installed you can mix and match as you please
<benoy> when I typed apt-get update && apt-get install w32codecs I get a permission denied message
<cafuego> ilba7r: Check the grub examples, then add an entry for that aprtition (it's DOS or FreeDOS)
<ilba7r> it is there but does not work it is a bug and i founded in the testing hardware logs
<mtupper> haha, simple enough...  thanks dudes, later, I got a long night i am sure.
<pigeonflight> mtupper: Start from the one you feel more comfortable with and go from there
<benoy> anyone know what this is about?
<tafsen> How do I list up the progress that are running?
<cafuego> Hmm.
<ilba7r> unfourtanetly too late for grub should have been installed on / not MBR
<pigeonflight> tafsen: Why?
<cafuego> hmmm
<navarone> tafsen> you can view processes by using application/system tools/system monitor...hope that helps
<dreadnought> red hat is free right?
<nrunge> I am having problems installing Nvidia's packaged driver. I beleive it is because the kernel was compiled with a different version compiler than is currently installed. How do I change that setting?
<pigeonflight> dreadnought: No
<cafuego> nrunge: 'sudo apt-get install linuxrestricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx'
<cafuego> nrunge: No need for compiling.
<nrunge> ty
<carrot> i thought you could still download redhat for free?
<cafuego> sorry, linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<pigeonflight> I think thats Fedoa
<carrot> dreadnought: there's always fedora, the open branch of redhat.
<dreadnought> aww what kind of linux is that
<pigeonflight> I think thats Fedora
<dreadnought> i want to try a live disc of redhat is there one?
<nrunge> cafuego: The reason that I am installing nvidia's drivers in the first place is that I can't get the packaged ubuntu drivers to work.
<nrunge> cafuego: I just updated from 5.04 to 5.10 and have been at this for the past few hours
<Ophiocus> dreadnought, kinda the wrong place to ask for that?
<carrot> dreadnought: no. there is one based on fedora, but i have conveniently forgotten the name.
<cafuego> nrunge: Did you enable them? 'sudo nvidia-glx config enable'
<Ophiocus> and dont call it red hat its suse now
<moonlite_> im thinking of switching from gentoo which i've come to dislike to ubuntu. I just browsed the availible packages and i'm farly impressed by the huge amount of packages availible. Anyway, i have a few worries. First of all, how hard is it to upgrade between different ubuntu-releases?
<cafuego> nrunge: They run just dandy here. Oh, what card do you have?
<nrunge> cafuego: I followed the wiki to the t
<carrot> wtf? suse? rh != suse.
<nrunge> cafuego: 6600
<cafuego> nrunge: Are you on the 2.6.12 kernel?
<nrunge> cafuego: yes
<dreadnought> hehe yeah i want to have some options but i still like ubuntu the best! =-)
<nickrud> moonlite_, extremely, it's change a bit of text in one file, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<cafuego> What error is X giving you?
<ryanpg> hi all, is there a way I can check/track xorg 7 RCx in dapper? (besides coming in here and being annoying) :P
<pigeonflight> Off to try this evil Java thing
<nrunge> cafuego: one sec
<tafsen> How do I kill program using the term? A program has crashed...
<moonlite_> nickrud: that didn't sound very hard :)
<Sedge> can anyone recommend a burning application that can do cd as well as dvd?
<pigeonflight> tafsen: Is it a gui progam?
<nickrud> moonlite_, it leverages debian's work pretty well
<moonlite_> is this true for upgrading from for example breezy to dapper later?
<pigeonflight> tafsen: try xkill :-)
<nickrud> moonlite_, yes
<dreadnought> ok so whats wrong with this i did the wiki page and IT STILL DOESN'T WORK!!!
<moonlite_> neat
<Sedge> can anyone recommend a burning application that can do cd and dvd?
<Sedge> for ubuntu
<Thunderguy> hmm, while we are on that, what hotkeys in gnome do xkill? I always thought it was ctrl-alt-backspace am I mistaken?
<nickrud> Sedge, I hear that k3b is pretty good at that
<Siph0n> yea think so thunderguy
<benoy> hi, I just installed w32codecs but i still have the problem with vlc not playing wmv files.  It plays the audio but not the videon
<nrunge> cafuego: no errors, It seems to load all of the modules fine. But at the very end it just stops at loading the GLX module
<pigeonflight> Thunderguy: Thats to restart X I think it should be Alt+ctrl+Esc
<Sedge> nickrud, thanks, i'll give that a try
<Thunderguy> yeah, escape I meant.
<benoy> anyone know how to fix this?
<pegasus> khermans i know you dont i
<dreadnought> i mean the restricted format wiki for java
<nrunge> cafuego: but no specific error messages
<cafuego> nrunge: Hmmm. The kernel module is loaded OK?
<nrunge> cafuego: I can load the nvidia module with 'modprobe' while using the nv module
<navarone> nrunge> you said you followed wiki page instructions...did it include editting xorg.cong file?
<dreadnought> me?
<moonlite_> in gentoo i have the ability to trigger small scripts after my network goes online and before it goes down. I also get access to my ESSID for my wlan-card and use this to mount nfs automatically when at home and authing me to the schools wlan when at school etc. Are there anything similar in ubuntu?
<nrunge> cafuego: of course. commenting out DRI, making sure GLX is being loaded and chaning "nv" to "nvidia"
<nickrud> dreadnought, did you do sudo update-alternatives --config java ?
<cafuego> nrunge: *nod*
<linux_dude> hi all
<nrunge> cafuego: Like I said I have been at this for hours
<navarone> nrunge...did you restart x server afterwards?
<linux_dude> i have upgraded to the new ubuntu 5.10
<nrunge> cafuego: restarted x. even re-ran the dpkg configuration for xserver-corg
<dreadnought> nickrud: taken ive never heard of it i take it as a no
<nrunge> cafuego: restarted x. even re-ran the dpkg configuration for xserver-xorg
<cafuego> nrunge: In that case, mebbe trying the nvidia oens would work. You need the gcc-3.4 compiler to be installed and make SURE it's used for driver compilation.
<linux_dude> but i have a dupicate entry in grub.How to remove it?
<nrunge> cafuego: Yes, my initial question. How do I make sure it is used for compilation?
<nickrud> dreadnought, if you've dpkg -i 'd the java deb, do the update-alternatives and pick sun
<cafuego> nrunge: export CC=gcc-3.4 (provided their Makefile honours $CC)
<nrunge> cafuego: it does
<Orandic> does anyone know a program that can lock all users out of ubuntu for x amount of time, even if they restart the computer?  i think it would be great for students.
<cafuego> cool, then yeah, export...
<Thunderguy> Hey how do I set a timeout in gnome for alsa, I'm having a problem with components that wish to take the audio device, but alsa doesn't let it go, is there a way instead of shutting down alsa before running the program, to have alsa run only when required?
<nickrud> dreadnought, it's on that page, just not obvious, I guess
<dreadnought> nickrud: im a linux dumbass wanna walk me through it right this timee?
<pegasus> khermans   fucking ubuntu keeps uninstalling my kiax!!!!
<nickrud> dreadnought, you can pm me if you like
<cafuego> pegasus: Mind your language, please.
<pegasus> cafuego i am angry
<dreadnought> nickrud: u should go to ur channel
<jeanluc> MIT 100 dollar lap top coming out soon! I hope to get on on ebay and install ubuntu on it
<nickrud> dreadnought, it's a thought ;)
<cafuego> pegasus: Go outside, kick a wall, come back.
<pegasus> i just got to rate chicks no how ugly they where
<pegasus> i am angry that my kiax keeps gettign installed by ubuntu
<linux_dude> Hi ..Some one plz help me removing the duplicate entry in grub
<foxiness> i have laptop toshiba and i think maybe its not support acpi "the battery icon and acpi on command not response" the model no is "satellite L10",and i want it to support the acpi "battery hibernate suspand",thank you .
<Orandic> it will just be a simple timer program
<Thunderguy> linux_dude: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<pegasus> linux_dude   vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
<pigeonflight> Orandic: Change the password :-)
<navarone> foxiness> just a thought but you may have to update bios
<tafsen> when you press ctrl+alt+backspace , you kill x11? How do I open the graphic envirement igjen?
<SteveMyers> su and then you rpassword then startx tafsen
<foxiness> navarone, is this easy to get the bois "update"?
<Orandic> jeanluc: imagine winding up to linux
<Orandic> great thanks!
<navarone> foxiness...you would need to know the present bios version and then get update...if available...from the manufacturers website...but like I said...it may not be the bios
<foxiness> navarone, is there other sol ?
<yikes> ati tv wonder ve anyone?
<yikes> i want to know if i need to install drivers for it
<jino> how to remove duplicate entries in grub?
<_senectus_> does anyone know how to transparently link /var/www/index.html over to /var/www/wp/index.php
<derrickw> does anybody know of any good sites that host free linux 3d games? like, i love planet penguin racer, but a more advanced version would be awesome
<jino> can any one help me to remove duplicate entries in grub
<BluesRocker> write sdl in google
<Siph0n> jino:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Siph0n> lol someone just asked that, only reason i knew :)
<misfit_toy> derrickw, here's a good list: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153&highlight=worlds+warcraft
<_senectus_> does anyone know how to transparently link /var/www/index.html over to /var/www/wp/index.php
<derrickw> misfit_toy - thanks
<Ophiocus> _senectus_, use header its a redirect function you want
<misfit_toy> np
<vtv_punisher> this the help channel ?
<wx9j> errors in my config file have left me at the command prompt, can anyone tell me the syntax for the command to reconfigure the X windows
<khermans> pegasus, yes you do
<misfit_toy> vtv_punisher, and also the psychic channel
<jino__> Siph0n , i upgraded to new ubuntu..but two entries appear in grub..so wat shall i do
<vtv_punisher> thanks. the problem i have is applications not setting up icons in progame menu
<vtv_punisher> the apps installed and the menu editor shows them but they do not show up
<wx9j> anyone know the command from the prompt for reconfigure of the video
<_senectus_> Ophiocus, header.. is that something in the apache.conf ?
<Siph0n> jino__: sorry, im really new myself.... im guessing delete one tho? :)
<khermans> who needs help?
<khermans> wanna call me on skype?
<Ophiocus> _senectus_, not its html , look it up you ll find plenty of ways to use it, include redirect in your search
<vtv_punisher> here. about applicatons not listing in the menu
<stfn> wx9j, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<khermans> vtv_punisher, if it is in the menu editior, but not showing, do killall gnome-panel
<pr0tocol> hey what's going on people
<wx9j> thank you stfn, I have swiss cheese for memory
<pr0tocol> I'm having a little problem if someone can help... here it goes
<stfn> wx9j, me too but it was in my bash history :-/
<pr0tocol> I recently, like an idiot, installed KDE.  With it, I installed the QT/GTK engine that applised KDE fonts and themes onto Gnome.
<pigeonflight> wx9j: Try Edam More solid smells better and it's stretchy :-)
<pr0tocol> Now, when I uninstalled KDE, Gnome GTK font's not only looks horrible, but I cannot change them either
<pr0tocol> can someone help please
<wx9j> haha I will forget by the time I get to the store.
<varsendagger> what's so cool aobut midnight commander?
<pr0tocol> anyone?
<Siph0n> has neone here set up an Unreal Tournament server in Ubuntu? or know of a web page i can go to find out how?
<StDellis> how do I kill xmms
<pr0tocol> StDellis, kill xmms
<khermans> StDellis, killall xmms
<pr0tocol> there you go
<pigeonflight> Siph0n: Any Random UT Linux how to will suffice
<pr0tocol> can someone help me with my problem
<Siph0n> pigeonflight: k thanx
<wx9j> varsendagger, MC makes viewing contents of all files easy
<ccc_> can i set alt-tab to work for all workspaces instead of just the current workspace?
<vtv_punisher> kermans that didnt work
<khermans> StDellis, failing that, kill -9 `ps -e | grep -i xmms | cut -f1 -d " "`
<Kenny> > I've got a problem getting the install CD to boot on my new HP ZV6000 notebook.  i know others have it working on this system without this problem.  I posted this on the forum, but have had no luck there.  I'll post a link to the forum thread to explain my problem in detail
<Kenny> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89212
<vtv_punisher> khermans the killall command did now work
<khermans> vtv_punisher, well tyr kill -9
<vtv_punisher> k
<khermans> vtv_punisher, kill -9 <process id>
<vtv_punisher> what do i need to kill with it. ?
<omnid> Hello all.
<Kenny> is anyone here any good at troubleshooting problems booting the install cd?
<willtux> hi
<omnid> We're playing Guitar Hero here.
<vtv_punisher> khermans does restarting do anything for the app menu groups. ?
<willtux> I have problems with copy my install_flash_player to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<willtux> anybody can help me
<pr0tocol> willtux, what's the proble you're having?
<vtv_punisher> because its still not working . programs added are the virus program and cpu monitor packages
<devint> how do i get gnome.h?
<devint> what package do i install?
<willtux> please a I need install flash plugin
<Kenny> i wonder if we are having a problem here because there are more people asking that people who can answer :D  Oh well, I'll try back later
<SavvyPlayer> some newer dvdrw's require dma
<pr0tocol> willtux, hold on
<willtux> ?
<khermans> vtv_punisher, killall gnome-panel
<khermans> will restart the app menu
<SavvyPlayer> is it possible to configure the ubuntu installer to use dma?
<pr0tocol> willtux, www.ubuntuguide.com/#security
<vtv_punisher> did that will do it again
<khermans> dma?
<tavathlon> anyone here having problems with ShipIt?
<dreadnought> ubotu tell me about java
<khermans> tavathlon, they encourage donations -- put you toward top of wqueue
<dreadnought> some one tell ubot to tell me about java
<willtux> nothing pr0tocol
<vtv_punisher> khermans did it again there still not showing up
<Kenny> what is ubot?
<tavathlon> But when I log into Shipit, it say's that my discs where sent amonth ago,but they haven't arrived...  =/
<pr0tocol> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#security  <--- willtux read thar
<dooglus> devint: libgnome-dev has /usr/include/gnome-1.0/gnome.h and libgnomeui-dev has /usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0/gnome.h.  Which do you need?
<khermans> SavvyPlayer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28dma%29
<khermans> vtv_punisher, it is possible that it your app doesnt install itself into the app menu
<willtux> but anybody can help me but in spanish
<dooglus> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<vtv_punisher> shows up i nthe menu editor .
<willtux> thanks
<vtv_punisher> when i uncheck them and then check them no change
<khermans> vtv_punisher, you could try rebooting, but i dont see how that is different from restart gnome-panel
<khermans> vtv_punisher, try CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to kill x
<vtv_punisher> yeah didnt think it would matter
<khermans> that will drop your current session
<dooglus> heh
<khermans> oops, maybe he didnt understand
<dooglus> khermans: press alt-f4 to get ops.  (etc)
<khermans> doodz, l33t h4ck?!?!
<SavvyPlayer> thanks khermans, but I still needed to boot off an older drive
<dooglus> khermans: sssh.  not many people knows it
<SavvyPlayer> hdparm is not available during the install routine
<Sarvell> how do i get the make command to work to build kernel modules?
<khermans> SavvyPlayer, use DMA on the drive you want
<khermans> SavvyPlayer, there is a comman line during the install
<khermans> try cltr-alt-f3
<Ophiocus> Sarvell, if you are in ubuntu you have to install make from the repositories
<khermans> and then enable dma with hdparm as stated on that wiki
<Sarvell> thank you
<dooglus> khermans: wow!  that got me a root prompt!
<khermans> Sarvell, aptitude install build-essential
<jasonjdp> Ophiocus, can you go a bit more indepth on that info to Sarvell? im new to linux and have related questions
<SavvyPlayer> ok, will definitely try next time, thanks! Last time, I tried echo use_dma=1 > /proc/...
<willtux> pr0tocol are you stay here?
<khermans> dooglus, during the install one of the ctrl-alt-XX will also give you a root prompt -- to enable DMA during the install
<willtux> I use edubuntu 5.10
<pr0tocol> willtux, yup
<willtux> and I cannot install falsh plugin
<pr0tocol> just add those ubuntu repos
<willtux> in this page is about ubuntu 5.04
<khermans> willtux, did you try aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<SavvyPlayer> flash does not work under 64 bit
<DaSkreech> Hooray! My new theme song! http://www.googleityoumoron.com/
<willtux> yes,
<SavvyPlayer> flash does not work under 64 linux or 64 bit windows
<Ophiocus> actually khermans answer give a more complete result, but in general ubuntu does not have "dev" packages installed by default, you have to go get them, check out the fact on how to use sinaptic and allow use of universe and multiverse, then look up "make"
<willtux> I use i386
<khermans> willtux, sudo sed -i 's/main restricted/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> DaSkreech, not fair, I got counted :)
<avetenebrae> hi all
<Ophiocus> where fact should read like faq :P
* DaSkreech bows
<willtux> ok,
<omnid> oh no
<omnid> I still can't get sound to work
<mipe> Good night.
<mipe> Please.Can somebody help me.
<khermans> omnid, did it work on the LiveCD ?
<Sarvell> thanks guys
<navarone> anyone know if the soulseek servers used by nicotine are down permanently?
<khermans> if not, yer probably gonna have to manuall set it up
<avetenebrae> mipe ?
<willtux> passsword?
<SavvyPlayer> khermans, i've been here for 5 minutes, and watching you, you are just amazing :)
<mipe> I need password for root.
<mipe> I install ubuntu now
<sajd> anyone seem this message when running emacs-snapshot-gtk Undefined color: "#000000 " ?
<omnid> khermans: I don't know
<omnid> khermans: I never loaded it via a live CD
<khermans> mipe, you can root the box without the password
<nickrud> !tell mipe about rootsudo
<willtux> nothing man
<mipe> avetenebrae:Sorry for my mistake in english.
<khermans> mipe, in ubuut there is no root user
<khermans> mipe, type sudo -s
<khermans> and use your user password
<mipe> khermans:So What Shall I do when I want run apt-get update?
<khermans> ?
<foxiness> is the ubuntu come with mono by default ?
<khermans> foxiness, no just install it
<Kyral> no
<nickrud> mipe, it would be sudo apt-get update , and use your user password
<SavvyPlayer> ubuntu does not install mono by default
<avetenebrae> mipe : synaptic ?
<mipe> avetenebrae:No, I install in terminal.
<SavvyPlayer> mono is available via synaptic
<devint> dooglus: i need glade/glade.h and gnome.h
<devint>  :- /
<theine> Does anybody know what's the difference between "mount -t proc proc /var/chroot/proc" and "mount -t proc proc-chroot /var/chroot/proc"?
<nickrud> mipe, if you really want to access the root account, sudo passwd root
<khermans> devint, libglade
<avetenebrae> who use fluxbox here ?
<varsendagger> i do
<mipe> Thank you very much. I am happy.
<khermans> mipe, sudo -s is better than sudo passwd root
<varsendagger> avetenebrae, i do
<nickrud> old schoolers ;)
<avetenebrae> 0.9.14 ?
<vtv_punisher> khermans back. only one of the apps started, others not there still placed a split and apps above it split is there apps not
<foxiness> my friend ask me if he can have package "from repos" on cd or dvd ?
<avetenebrae> on the fluxbox site
<theine> mipe, or sudo su -
<avetenebrae> they show the way tabs can be vertical on the window side
<willtux> =(
<khermans> vtv_punisher, dunno
<mipe> Thank everybody :-)
<jasongrieves> is there a way to capture the X screen 0.0 onto the VFB say on :1.0 ?
<avetenebrae> but in 0.9.14 i cannot do that
<vtv_punisher> itis a bug ... from the add apps
<theine> middle click paste doesn't really work as expected under xchat, does it?
<iceman2k> anyone know anything about the Ability to detect Wireless ISP intercept ?
<vtv_punisher> ?
<mipe> Some sources for packages?
<HrdwrBoB> iceman2k: ...
<khermans> iceman2k, huh?
<avetenebrae> vars : can you do like http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/images/shots/fluxbox/gimplord.jpg with your fluxbox version ?
<iceman2k> Got the Feeling my Wireless ISP is being Intercepted ... there a way to check
<foxiness> is the dvd on ubuntu "download" come with more package then on cd ?
<Ophiocus> r0x0r l33t hac|<3r wants to sniff packages
<vtv_punisher> you have a router iceman
<vtv_punisher> go into is and turn log, on
<nickrud> mipe, go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, you can build a nice sources.list with that
<kbrooks> a
<vtv_punisher> if there is more then  the list you have of ips someone is stilling from you
<mipe> nickrud:Thank you:-)
<nickrud> mipe, np, welcome to ubuntu
<khermans> just use your router to filter by MAC address and do not allow DHCP
<chromakode> hey- I don't know if I'm crazy, but what's going on with the ubuntu servers? I'm getting bad key warnings all in the sudden.
<Tavathlon> I try again, with a better question =)   Anyone know why cd's supposedly sent to shipping company a month ago haven't arrived yet?
<khermans> that''s keep most people off yer net even without WEP
<vtv_punisher> khermans there is the best way
<vtv_punisher> er that
<vtv_punisher> sorry moved my keybourd
<vtv_punisher> well im going to uninstall these apps and try reinstalling them
* kbrooks pokes everyone
<dooglus> there's no way to tell if your packets are being read though, right?
<kbrooks> *poke* poke
<khermans> dooglus, there may be ways
<vtv_punisher> khermans thanks for the help ....
<dooglus> khermans: it's possibly to sniff the packets without alerting them
<omnid> So what steps should I take towards my audio problem
<khermans> dooglus, but if you use encrypted protocols you should be fine right?
<khermans> hehe
<faol> hey!
<mipe> nickrud:Excuseme. What Shall I write in sourcelist: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic?
<dooglus> khermans: if there was a good encryption protocol for wireless internet, yes.
<khermans> dooglus, yes but not easy to sniff emotely!
<dooglus> khermans: using smileys, you mean?
<khermans> dooglus, no -- just use encrypted upper-layer protocoals like ssh
<khermans> tunnel all your important stuff over SSH with pre-placed keys
<dooglus> khermans: I don't think ssh has emoticons.  it's not as advanced as a lot of newer protocols like MSN and AIM
<khermans> lol
<cafuego> dooglus: Anything wrong with IPSec?
<khermans> dooglus, with Gaim-encryption you should be pretty good
<chromakode> is anybody else getting BADSIG warnings on apt-get update for http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy?
<nickrud> mipe, no, you go there and create a list: then place the generated file in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<cafuego> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<chromakode> :/
<cafuego> Alternatively, use a different mirror.
<chromakode> would that happen all in the sudden? and archive.ubuntu.com?
<cafuego> chromakode: the US mirror is broken, bad, retarded, bushed...
<choudesh> Hello all.
<dooglus> chromakode: it's ok for me.
<chromakode> dooglus, odd. and you're using http://archive.ubuntu.com?
<chromakode> hmm.
<choudesh> I have a mass storage usb harddrive. I grep'd dmesg for it and it is loaded under scsi0 but all I see is the device tables.
<dooglus> choudesh: although a few weeks ago I had the problem you're seeing.  you archive.u.c
<dooglus> s/you/yes/
<choudesh> dooglus, no regexpr. :-(
<pegasus> so does anyone what to enlighten me on to why umbutu insits on uninstalling kiax every time i try to upgrade
<chromakode> cafuego, I'm wary to simply delete my gpg keys because they suddenly invalidate.
<dooglus> chromakode: "you" is the regexp
<robotgeek> cafuego: ffox plugin works fine?
<cafuego> chromakode: Deleting the lists is not the same as deleting gpg keys.
<cafuego> robotgeek: Well, -ish.
<chromakode> cafuego, are there not .gpg files stored there?
<choudesh> What is the first device USB mass storage uses?
<cafuego> robotgeek: It works with the test applet; not quite so well with what I would actually need it for (tax office online submission portal)
<dooglus> chromakode: they are, but they're not the keys, they're the signatures
<nickrud> chromakode, the keys are in /etc/apt
<cafuego> choudesh: /dev/sda, provided you have no other scsi, sata or firewire devices plugged in.
<chromakode> okay. my bad.
<robotgeek> cafuego: how abt in konq?
<_crimson> hello     http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/432641 someone could help?
<chromakode> will do :)
<cafuego> robotgeek: It starts with 'K' and is thus banned.
<choudesh> cafuego, still gives me the device table.
* robotgeek smacks cafuego with a bat for flamebaiting
<dooglus> chromakode: when I had the problem a while ago, it was caused by a file on the archive.ubuntu.com mirror having been updated, but the timestamp was older than the previous version, so apt-get didn't think it had changed and didn't download it.  removing *Release* from /var/lib/apt/lists/ fixed it
<emes> i
<robotgeek> cafuego: rename to gonqueror :)
<cafuego> robotgeek: I'm not trolling, just setting forth company policy.
<choudesh> when I try to mount a USB HD, I get the device table...001  002  003  004  devices
<cafuego> Admittedly *I* set that policy beciase *I* *HATE* kde ;-)
<emes> er, i'm installing ubuntu x86 in qemu (on my powerbook) to run a linux binary program, how big should I make the disk image?
<chromakode> dooglus, aha. that would make sense. Thanks for letting me know - I will try removing that file.
<dooglus> chromakode: it's a few files.
<robotgeek> cafuego: hmm, :)
<cafuego> emes: FoX and assorted stuff, about 2GB
<cafuego> emes: Sorry, for X and a desktop env, 2GB
<cafuego> emes: (minimum)
<emes> cafuego: thx
<chromakode> dooglus, valuable files they are ;)
<Tavathlon> no one knowing anything about ShipIt?
<chromakode> dooglus, removing Release worked. Thanks! :)
<khermans> Tavathlon, i got my discs from shipit about two weeks ago
<Tavathlon> khermans, how long time was it since you ordered?
<khermans> Tavathlon, a month
<khermans> Tavathlon, i made a donation though
<trat02community_> some GUI way to configure 2 monitors?
<chromakode> cafuego, thank you too :)
<khermans> Tavathlon, it costs Ubuntu about $1 per disc with packaging and shipping
<Tavathlon> khermans, oki...  hm...but what I find to be strange is that they where sent to shipping comany amonth ago...  =/
<khermans> Ubuntu is getting big on campus at the University of Massachusetts Amherst, even encroaching on the non-technical people
<kronicdreamer> how long till you recieve your ubuntu cd after ordering?
<blanky> what do I need to download to be able to watch wmv, I already have totem
<khermans> http://www.UmassLug.org
<khermans> kronicdreamer, about three weeks
<khermans> blanky, use vlc
<kronicdreamer> ok thats the 3rd different answer i have got
<khermans> blanky, or try installing w32codecs and us totem
<nickrud> kronicdreamer, my hoary ones took 3 months ;)
<dooglus> chromakode: glad to hear it.
<dooglus> !gpgerr
<ubotu> methinks gpgerr is If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<kronicdreamer> i am getin breezy
<nickrud> blanky, if you get w32codecs, you'll need totem-xine
<khermans> kronicdreamer, they place you in the queue base don your donations
<khermans> kronicdreamer, did you make a donation?
<kronicdreamer> i cant
<kronicdreamer> i dont have a credit card
<khermans> kronicdreamer, then you are probably at the end of the queue
<kelbizzle_> hey anyone know where the system sounds are?
<blanky> nickrud: totem-xine? all I need is that right?
<kelbizzle_> like all the alerts and suff
<nickrud> blanky, and the w32codecs , or , try vlc
<blanky> vlc?
<blanky> okay
<sfsdfsdf> can someone help me with ubuntu
<blanky> so just vlc by itself
<nickrud> yes
<sfsdfsdf> what is the default command to envoke sshd
<trat02community_> blanky- works great for me
<blanky> what does, vlc?
<trat02community_> totem-xine
<khermans> blanky, it is a really good video player
<sfsdfsdf> anyone help me?
<khermans> blanky, it only uses free codecs
<nickrud> totem-xine works well, it's what I use. vlc is too darn ugly
<trat02community_> :)
<omnid> Seems when I try to use apt-get to install a .deb file it can't "find" it although I point directly to it
<blanky> totem-xine? so I just get totem-xine in synaptic, that's all i need
<robotgeek>  nickrud, you can use the backported fresh version for beatifulness
<chromakode> omnid, dpkg -i is for local files :)
<khermans> nickrud, recent vlc package is ugly
<trat02community_> w32codecs
<nickrud> robotgeek, it's in backports as we speak?
<omnid> Thanks chroma! that helps a lot.
<blanky> it says gstreamer will be removed
<robotgeek> nickrud: that's what the forums say, x86 i guess
<blanky> trat02community_, I get w32codecs from synaptix?
<deedea> hy
<cory> i have the strangest problem: i cannot connect to 127.0.0.1
<nickrud> blanky, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats says exactly what you need for totem-xine & w32codecs
<trat02community_> no
<deedea> i have a question
<mipe> What sources I have to add to I had packages like for debian. Example: I need install mc,sim,atd.. ?
<deedea> can we compile a eggdrop on ubuntu
<chromakode> omnid, sure :)
<cafuego> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: (Advanced IRC Robot), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1.6.17-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 459 kB, Installed size: 1144 kB
<Knowerrors> Anyone here try using either Symphony OS desktop, or SimpleKDE with Ubuntu?
<cafuego> deedea: It's precompiled. Enable 'universe'.
<deedea> cafuego, what is the command
<robotgeek> cafuego: i am heading over to the ibm site to find out if they have a newer version of the java
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<cafuego> robotgeek: Let me know...
<khermans> !easysource
<ubotu> I heard easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cafuego> robotgeek: i only got this one last week, though.
<deedea> bash: enable: universe: not a shell builtin
<sfsdfsdf> does anyone know how to envoke the sshd in ubuntu
<sfsdfsdf> does anyone know how to envoke the sshd in ubuntu
<nickrud> mipe, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4653 is usable
<robotgeek> cafuego: hmm, i have been using this for over 2 weeks. also updated the wiki article while i was at it
<nickrud> mipe, it will give you everything ubuntu's taken from debian
* cafuego never noticed the plugin, just assumed there wasn't one (like on amd64)
<NoUse> sfsdfsdf no need to repeat
<StDellis> Is there anyway to make my computer a wireless access point so me and some guys can play risk2. We are at university residence so we cant play through the network they have set up here?
<NoUse> sfsdfsdf sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<khermans> easier source -- sudo sed -i 's/main restricted/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<robotgeek> cafuego: neither did i, was going thru the forums and found i cud do that
<mipe> nickrud:Great.It is exactly what I need :-)
<cafuego> StDellis: if you flip the cards into ad-hoc mode you should be fine.
<nickrud> mipe, change the us to a local repository
<StDellis> cafuego how would I do that
<nickrud> khermans, you should teach ubotu that :)
<cafuego> StDellis: via 'iwconfig'.
<dooglus> is breezy-backports empty on purpose?
<cafuego> dooglus: yes
<cafuego> dooglus: Ie: nobody ahs backported anything yet
<blanky> first I install totem-xine then w32codecs
<deedea> one question
<deedea> what's the command for make
<kelbizzle_> hey cab someone answer a questions for me?
<varsendagger> hey i just imported a .csv into thunderbird, how do i remove it?
<varsendagger> ---forget aobut it
<StDellis> cafuego ok how would I do that under windows for the other guys though
<dooglus> cafuego: it would be good to get firefox backported.  1.50 is much faster than 1.07 or whatever is in breezy
<dooglus> sfsdfsdf: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<blanky> do install w32codecs before totem-xine
<khermans> nickrud, how do i "teach" ubotu?
<cribeiro> hi folks
<coz> Hello all
<cafuego> dooglus: I'm sure someone will at some stage. They curently have betetr things to do, what with dappers kernel being broken.
<NoUse> !tell khermans about ubotu
<cribeiro> first time here but long time irc & ubuntuneer :-)
<dooglus> cafuego: it is?  I didn't notice
<coz> would someone mind telling me hoe to install a .deb package, I am really thick about these things
<NoUse> !deb
<ubotu> deb is probably To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<cafuego> dooglus: 2.6.15 completely crashes on my box
<cribeiro> coz: dpkg
<coz> thanks
<kelbizzle_> where the nice system sounds
<kelbizzle_> like all the alerst and stuff
<puff> hm, my USB drive isn't showing up in /media.
<thor797> hello all
<cribeiro> coz: if you have a dpkg file... just type dpkg --install <your deb file>
<StDellis> cafuego if I turn it into ad-hoc mode do I hhave to turn it back to normal to be able to get on the internet?
<mipe> nickrud:Great :-)
<cribeiro> coz: of course, using "sudo" is generally the right thing to do :-)
<cafuego> StDellis: yep
<StDellis> cafuego wuts the command to turn it back
<dooglus> cafuego: do I have to do anything special to get the kernel updated?  or is it just another package as far as apt-get is concerned?
<maddash> anyone here have a CPU cooled by water?
<cafuego> StDellis: ifdown ethX; ifup ethX
<deedea> ok
<cribeiro> dooglus: as far as I know... the kernel is just another package.
<dooglus> maddash: I tried that, but after the sparks died down, nothing was working any more
<cafuego> maddash: On the old Mac Plus yes, it didn't survive the flooding.
<mipe> nickrud:I installed sim and mc too without problems.
<StDellis> cafuego ok well is there anyway I can have my laptop as a wireless access point kinda?
<_crimson> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/432641
<varsendagger> maddash, i have a oxy-nit and it runs great
<deedea> how can i compile under ubuntu damne it
<cribeiro> dooglus: you may be interested in fiddling with the grub config file (I think its at /etc/grub/menu.lst but I may be wrong)
<cafuego> StDellis: yes, like I said, if you run in ad-hoc mode you can all connect to eachother.
<jasoninPhoenix> I just got Ubuntu in the mail
<StDellis> cafuego ohh so only I have to be in that mode? not everyone else?
<cafuego> StDellis: There is another way, with special drivers (which may not work depending on what hardware you have) which is far more convoluted.
<dooglus> cribeiro: I don't use grub.
<cafuego> StDellis: No, everyone does.
<blanky> how do I start totem-xine
<omnid> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jasoninPhoenix> Loaded it and it ran without a problem
<maddash> varsendagger: cool - is it noiseless?
<jasoninPhoenix> Using it right now
<StDellis> cafuego ok well is there a way to do this under windows?
<blanky> to start totem-xine I just start totem?
<mipe> nickrud:My last problem is with battery. I have laptop and icons(batter) dont show right.
<jasoninPhoenix> windows whats that
<StDellis> cafuego the ad-hoc mode way
<cribeiro> dooglus: I dont know - I assume you use some other boot manager. but the kernel *is* a standard package and is updated this way.
<cafuego> StDellis: Ad hoc mode? yes. Just tell it to use computer-to-computer networks.
<cafuego> StDellis: (which is what ad-hoc is)
<StDellis> cafuego ok thanks
<jasoninPhoenix> I have a toshiba 8200
<Talisker> is flash 8 for linux about to be released, like, ever?
<mipe> nickrud:I have not got good english. Excuseme please.
<dooglus> cribeiro: dapper tells me that the version I have (2.6.12.16) is the current version for linux-686
<deedea> someone answer this please: how can i get a compiler for ubuntu
<cribeiro> now my turnto ask :-) does anyone here know how to have a specification in the Ubuntu launchpad reviewed?
<dooglus> deedea: install "build-essential"
<robotgeek> deedea: sudo apt-get intall build-essential
<cafuego> !info linux-image-686 dapper
<ubotu> linux-image-686: (Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (dapper), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<cribeiro> deedea: depends on the language, of course...
<cafuego> dooglus: Perhaps the default, not the latest.
<jasoninPhoenix> dialup connection
<jasoninPhoenix> yikes
<liquidboy> how do i stream asx files? is there some plugin for xmms or something?
<deedea> ok thx
<cafuego> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<dooglus> cafuego: how did you get 2.6.15 then?
<dooglus> !info linux-image-386 dapper
<ubotu> linux-image-386: (Linux kernel image on 386.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (dapper), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<cafuego> dooglus: via' apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-amd64-k8'
<deedea> doesn't work
<deedea> I'm on french ubuntu
<n00b> hello
<cafuego> liquidboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<deedea> sorry
<deedea> my mistake
<DaaJeH> How can you ur ip address show somwthing like daajeh.something.net and change it as you want ?
<nickrud> mipe, sorry, I had to step away for a sec; I don't have a laptop, so I can't help there
<n00b> how do i mount floppy drive that has windows formatted disk?
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: use DYnDNS or some similar service
<cafuego> DaaJeH: Bu 1) having control of a netblock 2) owning the domain in question and and 3) running a DNS server
<puff> how do I determine which devicein /dev i smy USB drive?
<dooglus> cafuego: I hadn't updated dapper for a week or so.  It just downloaded 213 packages!  Looks like people have been busy :)
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: check it at http://www.dyndns.org
<cafuego> cribeiro: That won't work for reverse lookups.
<varsendagger> maddash, no it is not noisless
<DaaJeH> How does it work?
<DaaJeH> I can change it as I want?
<deedea> ok
<deedea> where is TCL
<deedea> on ubuntu
<cribeiro> cafuego: using DynDNS is enough for many uses... as far as dynamic DNS is concerned. And no need to use a DNS server
<dooglus> DaaJeH: are you talking about how you look here, when connected to freenode?
<cafuego> deedea: You need to ebale the 'universe' repository and run 'sudo apt-get install eggdrop'.
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: check the docs at DynDNS.org. They have good HowTos.
<mipe> nickud:It is ok. Thank you very much. :-)
<cafuego> deedea: You don't need to search for other software and/or compile stuff.
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: and there are some ready made packages for Ubuntu too.
<DaaJeH> dooglus I didn't understand
<dooglus> DaaJeH: what are you trying to do?
<DaaJeH> cribeiro: Thank you. Let me check it
<cribeiro> cafuego: Well, it does nt work for reverse lookups, you're right. Sorry.
<dooglus> DaaJeH: you say you want your "ip address show something" - where do you want it to show?
<DaaJeH> dooglus: like when I connect to IRC to show somethng daajeh.net or something like that
<dooglus> DaaJeH: right.  for that you'll need to register daajeh.net
<deedea> cafuego, you are giving me wrong instructions
<cafuego> DaaJeH: By 1) having control of a netblock 2) owning the domain in question and and 3) running a DNS server
<cafuego> deedea: No, I am not.
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: my answer solves only one half of the problem... and unfortunately isnt YOUR half :-(
<deedea> well
<deedea> the command u gave me is not working
<deedea> sorry
<DaaJeH> Do I have to register over one
<cafuego> deedea: it will once you enable the 'universe' repository and update your package lists.
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: cafuego is right. There are two parts to solve. 1: you need a domain for yourself.
<n00b> how do i mount floppy drive that has windows formatted disk?
<deedea> sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<deedea> sorry
* Se7h volta da janta
<deedea> bash: enable: universe: not a shell builtin
<dooglus> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: you need the reverse domain. Its something that you have to pay for...  a good ISP or hosting provider can solve it for you.
<DaaJeH> cafuego: thanks
<dooglus> deedea: go to that URL and follow instructions.  you need to enable universe
<cafuego> deedea: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<DaaJeH> cribeiro:Thank you
<n00b> anyone: how do i mount floppy drive that has windows formatted disk?
<dooglus> n00b: NTFS?
<zoexii> hello, I have a question about the 386 vs. 686 kernels,  What is the difference?  If I have a PIII which should I use?
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: for it to work in the two directions you have to own BOTH the domain name (this one you can buy) AND the IP address (this one is much more difficult)
<frank-san> How can I mount my windows HD for read/write?
<cafuego> DaaJeH:Normally your ISP would charge you extra for having a fixed IP address *and* custom reverse domain entry.
<zoexii> frank-san, is it NTFS?
<frank-san> yes
<Knowerrors> Any Xubuntu users here?  Just installed it and things aren't working...
<dooglus> frank-san: reformat it to ext3 or reiserfs is the safest way
<n00b> d00glus: it is a floppdrive & the files were originally saved with window 98 so i am guesin fat32
<cafuego> DaaJeH: Well, normally they wouldn't do the second part at all, but you might be lucky.
<DaaJeH> cafuego: Can you explain more please
<frank-san> I'm trying to resize the windows partition so I can have a dual boot
<frank-san> trying to use gparted to do the job
<dooglus> n00b: you could try mounting with "-t auto" and see if the format is detected.  otherwise "-t vfat" specifies the FAT format
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: I'll try to explain
<DaaJeH> cafuego: hummmm. I see urs like i.am.cafuego.geek.nz
<zoexii> frank-san, than you don't want it mounted,
<zoexii> frank-san, you can't use gparted on a mounted partition.,
<DaaJeH> cafuego: how do you get to do that?
<kelbizzle_> config.status: error: cannot find input file: src/liba52/Makefile.in
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: there are two parts in this protocol. One is to convert the domain in the IP number. This one is easy.
<frank-san> zoexii, okay - it's not working as is when booting ubuntu
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: the second part is to do the "reverse". To convert the IP back into the domain.
<DaaJeH> Can you tell me how
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: problem is ... the domain can be easily boughty, many companies are happy to sell it to you.
<cafuego> DaaJeH: I have a rackmounted server at a hosting provider, which comes with up to 32 IP addresses (for an extra charge) that I can configure to use with any domain names I have also bought.
<slew> hi, whats the command to get the build-essential packages?
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: but the actual IP number is usually dynamic and is much harder to buy.
<zoexii> frank-san, I don't understand the situation, are you trying to resize using a live CD?  Is linux already installed on the HD or not?
<frank-san> zoexii, winXP is installed
<cafuego> DaaJeH: The hosting provider owns the IP addresses and allow me to customise how they appear via an interface to add or chnage entries on their domain name server.
<frank-san> zoexii, I booted WITH A LIVE cd
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: so, UNLESS you have a PERMANENT IP address... which is neither usual or inexpensive... you are usually out of luck
<zoexii> frank-san, ok.  and you tried to resize with gparted... what goes wrong?
<[linner] > yo yo yo ya'll
<[linner] > :)
<DaaJeH> cribeiro how much do you pay a month?
<mustard5> frank-san, have you done any preperatory steps like defragging your windows drive from windows beforehand?
<Linoob> quick basic question -- do i need anything besides gtk+ dev libraries to get make working?
<[linner] > !seen thoreauputic
<ubotu> thoreauputic <n=prospero@ubuntu/member/thoreauputic> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 16h 39m 12s ago, saying: '!coc'.
<HansZwolle> thoreauputic!n=prospero@wolax8-234.dialup.optusnet.com.au was last seen 33 day 10 hr 33 min 29 s ago
<frank-san> zoexii, it seems to go through the motions - no error msg -- but when finished it hasn't resized
<frank-san> zoexii, maybe there is a log file
<cafuego> HansZwolle: can you turn that script off, please?
<kelbizzle_> config.status: error: cannot find input file: src/liba52/Makefile.in
<kelbizzle_>  <~~asnyone kjnow what that means?
<[linner] > nalioth, how are you dear?
<cafuego> kelbizzle_: What are you compiling?
<n00b> d00glas: how do i mount floppy. would it be "sudo mount -t vfat a:
<n00b> "?
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: I dont have a permanent IP address at home. However I do have one at work. And I pay at least three times as much, mainly because of the permanent address and the reverse domain name.
<Badman[OFF] > i have question
<[linner] > hey everyone... how can I find out what version of the ndiswrapper is installed on my system?
<NoUse> n00b you use gnome?
<n00b> nouse: yes, but using terminal
<Bicchi> what do i need to install to be able to use gtkmm in ubuntu?
<dooglus> last time thoreauputic was here was around 16 hours ago
<Badm4n> !Q : who can tell me how to connect LinkSys Wusb11 ver 2.6 on hoary or maybe 5.10
<ubotu> Badm4n: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<[linner] > dooglus, thanks :)
<nalioth> [linner] : great! and you?
<[linner] > nalioth, tired... but fine thanks!
<DaaJeH> cafuego : How about you? how much you pay?
<cafuego> DaaJeH: Around AU$300 per month
<DaaJeH> cribeiro: Thank you
<NoUse> n00b check /etc/fstab, find the mount point of /dev/fd0 and just type 'mount /mountpoint'
<cafuego> DaaJeH: (for a managed server and a handful of addresses)
<kelbizzle_> cafuego: Xine
<DaaJeH> cafuego: dollars?
<cafuego> kelbizzle_: Why don't you just install the precompiled one?
<cafuego> DaaJeH: Yes
<kelbizzle_> how
<cafuego> kelbizzle_: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<mipe> What mplayer Shall I installed i386,i586,custom?
<DaaJeH> cafuego: too much!
<cafuego> mipe: depends on your cpu
<Badm4n> ?
<mipe> cafuego:My Cpu is Celeron M.
<cafuego> DaaJeH: No, not really.
<cafuego> mipe: i686 then
<zoexii> frank-san, to be honest I've never had to resize an NTFS,
<kronicdreamer> 2005-11-15: 5 CDs (sent to shipping company) < does that mean on the way?
<mipe> cafeu:Thank you.
<zoexii> frank-san, but this site might have something useful: http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html
<frank-san> zoexii, thx anyway
<_crimson> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/43267 could help me??
<kronicdreamer> thats the shipit stuff
<kelbizzle_> cafuego: Where is the system alerts and stuff
<cafuego> DaaJeH: Well, it IS too much if all you want is a custom reverse dns entry.
<DaaJeH> 300 U.S Dollars a month is much for me:_)
<cafuego> DaaJeH: I never mentioned the US. Bah.
<mipe> cafeu:i686 is not there, can I install i586?
<slew> hehe
<cafuego> DaaJeH: This is a server that hosts web and mail for 80+ clients, not just a toy so i can have a cute name on irc ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://base.google.com/base/items?oid=4470111404086175158 <-- bwha hah hah
<cafuego> mipe: Yep
<n00b> NoUse & Dooglus: Thank You
<DaaJeH> cafuego: how much would it be in U.S?
<cafuego> !300*0.76
<ubotu> 228
<kronicdreamer> does this mean it wont be long? 2005-11-15: 5 CDs (sent to shipping company)
<cafuego> About that much
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: here in Brazil it costs around R$300 -> about US$150.
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: but that's for very little bandwidth. You would probably want more :-)
<cafuego> kronicdreamer: Depends how long they need to be on a boat for.
<Tank-> Hahaha - [10:54:56]  <cafuego> DaaJeH: This is a server that hosts web and mail for 80+ clients, not just a toy so i can have a cute name on irc ;-), I have 16 mail servers that host mail for 800,000 people but I still think there a toy :)
<DaaJeH> cribeiro: cool: but isn't it kinda high in Brazil
<kronicdreamer> on a boat?
<kronicdreamer> :S
<kronicdreamer> mississippi usa
<cafuego> kronicdreamer: Did you think they were going to waste money on air mail?
<cafuego> kronicdreamer: (I assume you're asking about ShipIt)
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: this kind of pricing is possible in cable networks (using cable modems) or in small ISPs, usually because you can convince the ISp owner to do it for you :-)
<dooglus> frank-san: I only ever resized an NTFS partition once.  I spent ages running Windows defrag, but it seemed to be pretty useless.  In the end bootit worked for me.
<Badm4n> !Q : who can tell me how to connect LinkSys Wusb11 ver 2.6 on hoary or maybe 5.10 === any one can help
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Badm4n
<cribeiro> dooglus: I did it lots of times recently (defrag & resize) always flawlessly.
<frank-san> dooglus, boot it - is that installed with Ubuntu?
<DaaJeH> cribeiro: Can you give me more explaination?
<cafuego> kronicdreamer: They don't get shipped from the US.
<dooglus> frank-san: no, it's a separate program.  it's not ever free, but the evaluation version works fine.  and you only need to run it once...
<misfit_toy> kronicdreamer, expect it to take about 4-6 weeks
<dooglus> !bootitng
<ubotu> it has been said that bootitng is a program which can resize NTFS partitions.  A fully functional evaluation copy is available from http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootitng.html
<frank-san> dooglus, have a URL?
<cafuego> an axe or magnet can resize ntfs aprtitions too
<dooglus> frank-san: look up a line or two
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: the ISP, even small ones, do have a block of IP addresses assigned to them.. and they usually run the DNS sefrver themselves. For a small ISP it isnt too hard to sell you a dedicated IP address. The administrative cost isnt that high.
<[linner] > cafuego, ... do you know how can I find out what version of the ndiswrapper is installed on my system?
<cafuego> [linner] : dpkg -l ndiswrapper-utils
<[linner] > cafuego, I knew you'd know. :)  thank you
<frank-san> dooglus, thx
* cafuego is teh magic
<Badm4n> Question : who can tell me how to connect LinkSys Wusb11 ver 2.6 on hoary or maybe 5.10 === any one can help
<[linner] > cafuego, HAS the magic :)
<Badm4n> maybe gimme the link ?
<cafuego> s/the/teh/
<cafuego> (more special that way)
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: the problem here is twofold. First, it's kind of hard to get a big block of IP addresses. Small ISPs may have a few ones to spare. And the administrative cost is high if have a big ISP, because managing thousand of IP addresses can be a pain in the ass.
<cafuego> Badm4n: http://www.google.com/?q=wusb11+linux
<DaaJeH> cribeiro: so I can ask them for dedicated ip
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<cribeiro> DaaJeH: yes. small ISPs are your best chance for a deal, they may be easier to deail with
<[linner] > cafuego, ok... so i have an old version... besides sourceforge... where can i easily install the newest version without having to compile it....any suggestions?
<cafuego> Not to mention a /24 netblock (smallest unit for management purposes) costs and arm and a leg.
<DaaJeH> like comcast!
<r00723r0> hi
<cafuego> [linner] : Not. Compiling will be involved either way.
<mipe> What media player is good?
<r00723r0> is there any way to make ubuntu recognize wpa?
<cafuego> r00723r0: Via wpa_supplicant
<[linner] > cafuego, crap... ok... i've tried to do it using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto but am having a tough time
<r00723r0> apt-get wpa_supplicant?
<cafuego> r00723r0: No idea, I just gave you all knowledge I have on the topic ;-)
<r00723r0> lol
<r00723r0> thanks
<Badm4n> :( no one can help ?
<DaaJeH> cribeiro: gracias amigo :-)
<r00723r0> anyone else know?
<r00723r0> how i can make ubuntu recognize wpa?
<dooglus> tell r00723r0 about wpa
<dooglus> !tell r00723r0 about wpa
<r00723r0> COOL
<r00723r0> ubotu is awesome
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, r00723r0
<r00723r0> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> que tal, r00723r0
<[linner> linner | AWAY
<r00723r0> WHEEE
<slew> hi, im using the default sound card thats built into my mobo, a via something. do i need extra drivers for this?
<slew> its currently working.
<dooglus> cafuego: you're still wearing that cloak of invisibility I see :)
<r00723r0> !tell me about wpa
<khermans> ubotu easyrepo is sudo sed -i 's/main restricted/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> khermans: okay
<r00723r0> i have a question
<r00723r0> to get wpa_supplicant, do i need an active net connection?
<cafuego> khermans: That might mess up the line for security
<cafuego> r00723r0: Most likely, yes.
<r00723r0> damnit
<cantona> hi, anyone how to dd and scp to backup hdd at same time?
<r00723r0> slew, if it aint broken, dont fix it
<dooglus> does it matter if security has universe and multiverse as well?  what's the problem?
<cafuego> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<Badm4n> Question : who can tell me how to connect LinkSys Wusb11 ver 2.6 on hoary or maybe 5.10 === any one can help... or anyone know the url that can help me /
<Badm4n> ubotu: Linksys
<ubotu> Badm4n: What?
<r00723r0> WHEEEE
<Badm4n> ubotu: Linksys wusb11 v2.5
<ubotu> Badm4n: I don't know
<r00723r0> ubotu is the hacks
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, r00723r0
<kelbizzle_> Setting up libmodplug0 (0.7-3) ...
<kelbizzle_> Setting up libxine1 (1.0-1ubuntu3.3) ...
<kelbizzle_> Setting up xine-ui (0.99.3-1ubuntu1) ...
<r00723r0> ubotu++
<kelbizzle_> wasthat it?
<Badm4n> Question : who can tell me how to connect LinkSys Wusb11 ver 2.6 on hoary or maybe 5.10 === any one can help... or anyone know the url that can help me ?
<kelbizzle_> wheres xine
<sajd> xine video player
<Netslayer> when i open synaptic i can see a sun-j2re1.5 but i don't see an sdk for it? where can i get that...do i have the wrong name?
<cafuego> Badm4n: The fact that nobody answered despite you repeating the same question every 15 minutes for the past 2 hours should be a fair indication nobody knows. try google.
<cafuego> Netslayer: You need to download it from Sun; then convert it according to the instructions on the wiki.
<Badm4n> i have try uncle google
<Badm4n> but ubunto forum have same question :(
<khermans> cafuego, why would it mess up anything
<Netslayer> cafuego, thx
<stran> greetings!
<khermans> cafuego, there are universe and multiverse security updates
<Badm4n> i thought someone here had that problem b4 and solved :(
<Badm4n> :D
<stran> anyone good with bluetooth?
<cafuego> khermans: There are? I thought they were unsupported.
<khermans> cafuego, no they definitely exaist -- i use them
<linner|AWAY> do you guys know how to disabled the updating the clock at boot?
<puff> How do i figure out what /dev/foo belongs to my USB drive?
<cafuego> khermans: Cool, ignore what I said then :-)
<slew> does anyone know where the pkg-config path is?
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Howdy all,  I was just wondering if anyone had some time to tell me "your" opinion on Ubuntu.  I was bout to try out Fedora but saw Ubuntu and thought I've give it a looksy.
<kelbizzle_> how do i play mp3s?
<cafuego> puff: dmesg
<cafuego> !tell kelbizzle_ -about restictedformats
<jedrick> How to install .deb file?
<khermans> cafuego, see here --> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/
<fanopnaic> jedrick: dpkg -i
<NoUse> !deb
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, deb is To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<cafuego> d'oh
<dooglus> jedrick: sudo dpkg -i <deb-file>
<stran> xUnk- it's pretty sweet. much better than fedora
<cafuego> !tell kelbizzle_ -about restrictedformats
<cafuego> kelbizzle_: Check what ubotu just told you :-)
<stran> as in muuuch better. but then I've never been a redhat guy
<jedrick> ok thnx
<puff> cafuego: something should be added to the dmesg output when i plug in my usb rive?
<cafuego> puff: yep, something about /dev/sdX
<khermans> !tell khermans about easyrepos
<cafuego> puff: On breezy, it should also just show up on the desktop.
<x[uNkNoWn] x> How better?  More stable, GUI ?
<khermans> !tell khermans about easyrepo
<cafuego> robert11: OH ... MY ... GOD
<puff> cafuego: dmesg | fgrep -i /dev" --> nothing.
<puff> cafuego: Normally it just appears, yeah, but not today.
<robert11> I am here because
<stran> the UI is very stable, though I have to admit I've had problems with ATI's accelerated driver (closed source)
<robert11> daughter
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Lemme put it this way.  I use 2K and 2K3 Server ..  Was in the mood to try something new for my server but I don't want to jump into Red Hat or anything that complicated yet.
<robert11> insists that I tell all that edubuntu is COOL
<cafuego> puff: Hmmm.
<cafuego> robert11: :-)
<stran> my only real complaint with the ui isn't the ui's fault...i'm on a laptop and my xorg.conf file needs occasional updating when devices disappear.
<cafuego> robert11: Well, she's not wrong there ;-)
<dooglus> x[uNkNoWn] x: I never tried fedora, but it's rubbish compared to ubuntu.
<robert11> We need a desktop for boys though.
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Great.. thats what I am going to test it one.. is my laptop
<x[uNkNoWn] x> hehe
<stran> well, Linux is not w2k. It just doesn't act the same way
<khermans> how long does it take ubotu to update?
<Badm4n> sorry i have other question
<slew>  x[uNkNoWn] x try mandriva
<cafuego> khermans: update what?
<khermans> it didnt reply to my new factoid
<Badm4n> what diferent between kbuntu and ubuntu
<x[uNkNoWn] x> What is Mandriva?
<slew> Badm4n, KDE
<khermans> i did slash msg ubotu factoid
<Badm4n> except the first letter
<stran> another distro
<stran> frankly, I think you'll enjoy ubuntu
<khermans> x[uNkNoWn] x, old Mandrake
<cafuego> khermans: You're not an identified user, you aren't allowed to /msg it.
<dooglus> Badm4n: start with ubuntu.  subtract GNOME, add KDE.  you've got kubuntu
<x[uNkNoWn] x> What would be the best for bigginners?
<Badm4n> if i;m not wrong ubuntu GNOME ?
<cafuego> !easyrepo
<ubotu> easyrepo is, like, totally, sudo sed -i 's/main restricted/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<khermans> cafuego, oh lol -- and i couldnt do a ! either
<slew> x[uNkNoWn] x, mandriva is a good distro for beginners
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I'd be doing FTP, WWW, and Mail Serving.
<khermans> told me to msg it directly
<slew> x[uNkNoWn] x, also linspire
<dooglus> Badm4n: they should call it gubuntu really to remove all this confusion :)
<cribeiro> Mandiriva is another distro. The names is Mandrake + Conectiva - two older distros that merged
<Badm4n> doodz :D
<Badm4n> opppss
<cafuego> khermans: That only happens when a user goes '!tell myself about foo' (to cut down on spam)
<Badm4n> dooglus :P
<khermans> cafuego, yeah i just identified
<stran> !tell myself about bluetooth
<stran> lol
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Okay.. I'ma go check out Mandriva then. bbiab
<khermans> x[uNkNoWn] x, no!!
<cribeiro> Does anyone here use the Ubuntu Launchpad?
<x[uNkNoWn] x> No what? I was told to look at mandriva!
<robert11> right Gnome VFS and Openoffice
<khermans> cribeiro, yeah
<dooglus> cribeiro: I've filed a few bugs in launchpad.  I don't like it though
<stran> lol.... that's irc for ya
<ana> Hi dad
<khermans> launchpad is useful
<cribeiro> What can I do too have a spec reviewed?
<khermans> needed it to do ShipIt
<jedrick> where can i get this file libqt3c102-mt ? im trying to install skye, and got the missing file
<cribeiro> s/too/to
<robert11> hello anna. Keep to the subject which is ubuntu
<Badm4n> oh yes.. one more question....  shipit to INDONESIA really free or there are cost for shipping ?
<Badm4n> ana ?
<slew> hehehe
<slew> ana rocks!
<Badm4n> hmmm let seeee .....
<khermans> jedrick, should be in the repos
<robert11> My daughter on edubuntu
<cafuego> robert11: I believe them to not currently be friends.
<Badm4n>  may i ask your asl ana ?
<Badm4n> :D
<devint> can somebody please tell me where i can find a tutorial to install the gnome development headers like gnome.h and glide.h?
<jedrick> k i'll try to check
<dooglus> x[uNkNoWn] x: try the server install of ubuntu rather than mandriva.  then, when you get questions, you can ask us for help :)
<khermans> !tell jedrick -about easyrepo
<cafuego> Badm4n: Yes, free. Just takes a while (it goes by boat)
<robert11> I really have to grovel in fstab?
<slew> Badm4n, dude, her dad is right there!
<Badm4n> robert11 : i wanna be your son in law on edubuntu then
<cribeiro> khermans: I have a spec on the Launchpad that I would like to push :-)
<Badm4n> cafuego : i see...
<Badm4n> thx
<cafuego> devint: The easiest solution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoApt
<khermans> im no guy here, i just help when  can
<cribeiro> khermans: for better support for MIDI & SoundFonts on Ubuntu
<dooglus> devint: the easiest way is to "sudo apt-get build-dep gdm".  that will get you lots of gnome development packages.
<ana> I prefer edubuntu
<Badm4n> slew .... take it easy ... i'm his future son in law
<Badm4n> ":D
<cafuego> robert11: Unless you can be bothered with FUSE, sshfs and autofs....:-)
<stran> seriously... bluetooth mouse....anyone?
<dooglus> stran: no thanks
<robert11> It needs solving properly
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I'm looking for tut / docs on Ubu's site right now.   I like to try and figure it out on my own first.  I was just needing some advise as to what is a better os to try.
<robotgeek> devint: you can also apt-cache showsrc package, and copy paste the dependencies
<phinnaeus> stran: what you selling it?
<robert11> I understand its not easy
<stran> look, not selling....need some help getting it working :)
<dooglus> x[uNkNoWn] x: ubuntu is a good dist to try.  I'm using it on a laptop right now without problems
<stran> you wouldn't want it anyway... m$ mouse :)
<cafuego> robert11: Well, if and when the gnome file dialogs get hacked into OOo2 it will probably be sorted.
<stran> yah, i'm on a laptop... no problems
<phinnaeus> stran: lol just kidding
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I heard someone had problems with drivers and their laptop?
<slew> Badm4n, hehe right on. was just joking anyway. =] 
<Badm4n> you know.... in BAHASA INDONESIA ... buntu mean .... dead end...
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I'd be using my laptop as well..   What problems are occuring so I'd know what to look for.
<phinnaeus> stran: assume you are on 5.10
<devint> wow
<stran> yah
<devint> is there an apt utility to remove all packages that aren't used?
<stran> sorry, I dunno how to address individuals... many years have passed since I was last on irc
<chesty> hello, how do I temporarily stop hotplug from managing the pluging in of a usb stick?
<x[uNkNoWn] x> IRC ownz
* dabaR_ suggests showing the chest
<dooglus> x[uNkNoWn] x: I've found firewire support to be patchy.  but that's the case in every linux distribution I've tried.
<x[uNkNoWn] x> ;)
<bimberi> devint: debfoster
<cafuego> devint: 'deborphan' lists them, you can pipe the output into 'dpkg -P'
<dooglus> x[uNkNoWn] x: other than that, it's fine
<phinnaeus> stran: applications-->add apps-->system tools and look for the bluetooth ones
<phinnaeus> stran: thats my guess
<ana> what are we talking about?
* Badm4n trying to connecting ssh
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I don't use firewire so thats okay.
<thechitowncubs> Howdy.
<Badm4n> ana : would you mind to start sshd services ? so ican sshd you ( i mean .. PV you rite now on irc :D )
<slew> go cubs!
<x[uNkNoWn] x> mm'ka.. I'ma go ahead and try Ubuntu..   I'll prolly be askin q's here and their as I get stumped.
<stran> i'll give that a shot
<devint> sweet
<JohnP789> My nForce4 (forcedeth) network interface seems to die under heavy load.  Any pointers?
<cribeiro> dooglus and/or khermans: once again... how can I have a specification reviewed?
<robert11> You will have to get through her dads FIREWALL first!
<khermans> cribeiro, dude im not a main guy -- no diea
<annaandlev> hi
<annaandlev> how do i set up wpa?
<dooglus> cribeiro: I've no idea, sorry.
<khermans> annaandlev, wpasupplicant
<cribeiro> khermans: thanks anyway!
<dooglus> cribeiro: I don't know if mailing the ubuntu-devel list is the right thing to do, but it might be.
<cribeiro> dooglus: thanks too! I'm just a little bit frustrated
<annaandlev> root@levandia:/home/annaandlev# apt-get install wpasupplicant
<annaandlev> Reading package lists... Done
<annaandlev> Building dependency tree... Done
<annaandlev> E: Couldn't find package wpasupplicant
<cafuego> Badm4n: Chatting up an 8-year-old on irc is not cool.
<dooglus> !wpa
<ubotu> [wpa]  sudo apt-get install wpa_supplicant
<annaandlev> root@levandia:/home/annaandlev# apt-get install wpa_supplicant
<annaandlev> Reading package lists... Done
<annaandlev> Building dependency tree... Done
<annaandlev> E: Couldn't find package wpa_supplicant
<khermans> !tell annaandlev about easyrepo
<Badm4n> cafuego :p
<dabaR_> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<z3r0x> hi
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Ubuntu is only 1 CD?   Is it really that small or do you have to update via web site updates after install?
<annaandlev> x[uNkNoWn] x, there are some updates
<annaandlev> but everything is installed
<annaandlev> (at first)
<Lathiat> x[uNkNoWn] x: yes it is, that 1 cd gives you a full install, you can install additional programs of the internet however
<dabaR_> x[uNkNoWn] x: your question is not good, let me explain...
<Xenguy> x[uNkNoWn] x: that is the whole point - you install and upgrade over the Net
<dabaR_> x[uNkNoWn] x: or let Lathiat say what I wanted to...
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Intresting.  Never seen a nux/nix OS having only 1 CD
<dooglus> !wpa
<ubotu> [wpa]  enable the universe repository and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<annaandlev> x[uNkNoWn] x, there are billions
<annaandlev> most of the best
<dabaR_> x[uNkNoWn] x: you are just new to gnu linux.
<cafuego> x[uNkNoWn] x: In fact, some only have 1 FLOPPY
<jasongrieves> i keep getting lock ups every 5-10 minutes, whihc log should i check, by lock up i mean i have to power off and back on
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Proly
<stran> hmmm... ok, bluetooth mouse is detected by the so-called "bluetooth manager", but no clue what driver needs to be loaded or waht the setup should look like in xorg.conf
<stran> ideas?
<jasongrieves> everything is locked, not even able to go to console
<devint> this is so weird
<khermans> x[uNkNoWn] x, like Knoppix
<annaandlev> dooglus, it still wont go
<jonmasters> You /can/ even get a Solaris live CD.
<devint> Anjuta STILL can't find gnome.h even though i have almost every goddamn gnome development package installed
<dooglus> x[uNkNoWn] x: the 1 CD is enough to get the OS up and running.  Obviously the CD doesn't include every package you could ever need though
* x[uNkNoWn] x crys.. all these years on the PC and I've never messed with Nix/Nux... I feel like a newbie.
<dooglus> annaandlev: what?
<annaandlev> #paste
<dabaR_> devint: you have asked ubotu where the file is in which package?
<dooglus> annaandlev: you need to enable the universe repo first
<annaandlev> i did
<z3r0x> I have an error with my mct_u232 module -> MCT USB-RS232: unsupported baudrate request, I found a patch for kernel 2.6.12-rc2 and I have 2.6.12-9-386. Can I use this patch?
<annaandlev> root@levandia:/home/annaandlev# sed -i 's/main restricted/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> annaandlev: #paste again - I'm there now
<dabaR_> x[uNkNoWn] x: is feeling like a newbie a bad feeling?
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Whats the diff between the DVD and CD ISO?   I aint gonna waste a DVD if it dont make a diff.
<devint> dabaR_: i have almost every gnome package installed
<jonmasters> z3r0x: In all probability you can.
<khermans> annaandlev, no do aptitude update
<dabaR_> devint: I read that before, and it does not answer my question
<cafuego> z3r0x: probably, yes.
<jasongrieves> i keep getting lock ups every 5-10 minutes, whihc log should i check, by lock up i mean i have to power off and back on
<jonmasters> z3r0x: In all probability, you can.
<lightbright> hello
<x[uNkNoWn] x> eh.. Newbie aint a bad thing .. gotta start somewere.  :)
<dooglus> !wpa
<ubotu> it has been said that wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<lightbright> where is the guy who was helping me install mplayer by source code?
<z3r0x> cafuego, how can I use the patch? where can I find a tutorial how to patch a kernel?
<Octane> anyone here have a pop3 solution for yahoo for free?
<cafuego> z3r0x: You will need to fetch 'build-essential', 'kernel-package', 'libncurses5-dev' and 'gcc-3.4'
<Octane> ypops seems to have gone broke
<cafuego> z3r0x: .. and the kernel source.
<dooglus> annaandlev: does that extra step fix it?
<devint> dabaR_: i understand the question then
<khermans> Octane, get gmail already!
<annaandlev> yes, it does
<robotgeek> Octane: check the webmail extension in thunderbird. there;s also something called fetchmail yahoo
<z3r0x> cafuego, I already installed this package..but how can I patch it?
<Octane> khermans: have it... but i prefer yahoo :)
<devint> all i want s gnome.h why does it have to be so hard?
<khermans> Octane, really?
<Octane> khermans: ya all my mailing lists go there
<annaandlev> dooglus, it doesnt
<dabaR> devint: perhaps it ahs to perhaps you did not know where to ask.
<annaandlev> nvm
<dooglus> devint: it's not hard.
<annaandlev> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<cafuego> z3r0x: via the 'patch' command.
<devint> everyone's telling me use auto-apt, dpkg --rebuild-whatever, apt-file, etc, etc, etc
<annaandlev> i do apt-get update
<annaandlev> and try again
<annaandlev> does same thing
<khermans> devint, gnome-devel ?
<blanky> What packages do I need for php4, mysql, and apache servers
<devint> khermans: still no gnome.h though
<dabaR> devint: I suggest registering your nick if you have not already, and doing: /msg ubotu find gnome.h and seeing what he tells you.
<x[uNkNoWn] x> What FTPD and Mail Server works for Ubuntu
<cafuego> z3r0x: cd into the kernel source directory, then run 'patch -p1 --dry-run < /path/to/the/patchfile.diff'
<z3r0x> cafuego, oh didn't know that there is a patch command. thx I'll look at the manpage
<khermans> blanky, php4, mysql-server, apache2
<z3r0x> thx
<lightbright> anyone know how to install mplayer from the source codes?
<cafuego> z3r0x: That TRIED to patch, will print an errors that would occur, but doesn't apply any changes.
<blanky> khermans: thanks
<dooglus> devint: "find /usr/include -name gnome.h" - does that find it?
<z3r0x> cafuego, do I have to unload the module first
<dabaR> lightbright: I could find a howto, do you really need to?
<robotgeek> devint: libgnomeui-dev:
<cafuego> blanky: apache2-mpm-prefork, mysql-server, libapache2-mod-php4, php4-mysql
<annaandlev> how do i add wpasupplicant to the default runlevel on reboot?
<annaandlev> sorry, new to ubuntu
<jasongrieves> i keep getting lock ups every 5-10 minutes, whihc log should i check, by lock up i mean i have to power off and back on
<cafuego> z3r0x: Not now, no.
<devint> dooglus: yes, but there in directories such as libgnomeui and gnome-1.0
<lightbright> dabaR: does the mplayer work properly using apt-get?
<devint> robotgeek: let me try that
<dabaR> lightbright: yes.
<dooglus> devint: that's where it belongs
<annaandlev> e.g. how do i make wpasupplicant run on startup?
<devint> robotgeek: already sintalled :-)
<dabaR> lightbright: its in multiverse IIRC
<z3r0x> cafuego, ok and do I have to recompile the kernel or do something after patching it?
<lightbright> dabaR: is it possible to get open programs showing on taskbar so I can click to switch programs?
<Octane> robotgeek: fetchmail -- "`x86_64-unknown' not recognized"
<robotgeek> Octane: fetchmail or fetchyahoo ?
<annaandlev> e.g. how do i make wpasupplicant run on startup?
<Octane> fetchmail
<dabaR> lightbright: its called the panel, you want an area in the bottom panel that shows you all open windows?
<dooglus> libgnome-dev has /usr/include/gnome-1.0/gnome.h and libgnomeui-dev has /usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0/gnome.h
<lightbright> dabaR: is the only way to switch between programs by shift+alt ?
<Octane> ahh fetchyahoo uses fetchamil no?
<annaandlev> alt+tab
<lightbright> dabaR: yeah, is that possible, because now I have to  switch between programs by shift+alt
<annaandlev> what is the command to add programs to startup
<devint> dooglus: wait, so you're telling me I have to #include <libgnomeui-2.0/gnome.h> ?
<annaandlev> !startup
<ubotu> annaandlev: I haven't a clue
<robotgeek> Octane: no fetchmail is different
<lightbright> shitft+tab sorry
<dabaR> lightbright: no in fact you have by default that what you want in gnome. are you using ubuntu?
<dooglus> devint: or use a -I compile flag
<blanky> cafuego should I install them in all at once or one after the other in taht order
<z3r0x> cafuego, stupid question...I cant find /usr/src/linux....there is only a rpm directory
<annaandlev> what is the command to add programs to startup
<lightbright> dabaR: using breeze
<lightbright> annaandlev: what?
<annaandlev> when a computer starts up
<annaandlev> it runs programs
<lightbright> annaandlev: say it again Sam :)
<annaandlev> how do i add an init.d program for startup?
<robotgeek> dooglus: libgnome2-dev -> libgnome.h
<lightbright> annaandlev:  and again :)
<annaandlev> ?
<lightbright> dabaR: using breeze 5.10 Ubuntu
<dabaR> lightbright: hm, why is it not there... right click on the bottom panel, and select add to panel. In the list, select one that does that, I think it is called the "Window List" not sure though, I stopped using gnome(the desktop environment), a while ago...
<dooglus> annaandlev: you link it into /etc/rc[2345] .d/
<cafuego> z3r0x: yes, you will need to rebuild the kernel.
<annaandlev> explain dooglus
<lightbright> dabaR: you using Ubuntu with KDE?
<lightbright> dabaR: window list worked, thanks :)
<dabaR> lightbright: its called openbox, you can search the ubuntuforums.org for "stormy eyes openbox"
<z3r0x> cafuego, with make && make modules_install ?
<robotgeek> annaandlev: or go to cd /etc/init.d/ , and put all you want to execute in a script and say sudo update-rc.d script defaults
<lightbright> dabaR: why do you prefer openbox over gnome and KDE?
<mikelinux> simple
<Se7h> is there any problem with the v4l ? when i try to capture a frame from the webcam the whole system freezes :|
<mikelinux> and light
<dabaR> lightbright: do you use a fork if you prefer a spoon, or chop sticks? I use openbox.
<robotgeek> devint: dpkg -S <file> will tell you which package provides a file
<lightbright> dabaR: well I would tell you why I would prefer a spoon over chop sticks if you asked me
<lightbright> dabaR:  I guess you cant tell me
<dabaR> lightbright: because it is minimal, and that is what I prefer rigth now. No this and that, just what I need.
<devint> robotgeek: thank you
<blanky> sould IU use mysql-server-4.1 or mysql-server
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i edit file associations?
<robotgeek> blanky: 4.1
<blanky> kay
<dabaR> lightbright: I misread, I thought it said do I prefer it over them.
<khermans> blanky, just use mysql-server
<lightbright> dabaR: ok thanks for sharing
<khermans> blanky, if you want to get all the stuff in one shot -- install phpmyadmin
<lightbright> dabaR:  im new to Ubuntu and learning
<robotgeek> khermans: 4.0 has a bug
<khermans> blanky, phpmyadmin is good for first time users to administer their mysql db
<khermans> robotgeek, all software have bugs
<linkd> its good all around
<blanky> >: ( I already isntalled server :'(
<robotgeek> blanky: get 4.1
<z3r0x> cafuego, hm it couldn't find the file... drivers/usb/serial/mct_u232.c
<robotgeek> khermans: it prevents from starting mysql server easily
<blanky> for postfix configuration, should I choose internet site or local only
<khermans> robotgeek, i have no issues
<blanky> I wnat it to be local, but I want to access it through IP too
<dabaR> lightbright: if you would like to see about openbox, and see how to install and start using, testing it out, search the forums for "openbox stormy eyes" like I said above, wasnt sure you caught it.
<mrkris> hiya, lookin for xorgconfig for textmode configuration yet I do not see it on the system, does it exist in a seperate package?
<lightbright> whats difference between installing mplayer-586  and mplayer-386  ?
<khermans> blanky, thats a matter of firewalling -- to port 3306
<zasilom> haveing a few problems installing Ubuntu on a serial-ata raid0 system..i can get it to see raid array..and install to it...but grub hangs every time...tried to install to a single SATA drive and same problem...useing a gigabyte board and ICH6 chipset...anyone have a suggestion?
<lightbright> dabaR: ok ty
<mrkris> lightbright, optimizations?
<khermans> lightbright, the compilation of 586 uses faster instrauctions instead of 386
<lightbright> mrkris: what?
<lightbright> khermans: so you recommend I install 586?
<dabaR> lightbright: you should do "uname -a" in a terminal, to find our which to install
<khermans> lightbright, yes
<nadia> trying to get my win xp box to view the share folder I have on my ubuntu box.  I get the username & pass prompt, but when I enter the username and pass that I use to get into the ubuntu box it doesn't like it.
<dabaR> khermans: are you saying this cause you know, or are you just making it up along the way?
<lightbright> dabaR: it said: Linux 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<khermans> dabaR, ?
<lightbright> dabaR:  so I cant install the mplayer-586?
<khermans> i havent said anything weird
<khermans> lightbright, yes 686 supercedes 856 -- install 586
<mrkris> anyone know if xorgconfig is a seperate package or part of xorg ?
<lightbright> khermans: can I install 586, even though my kernel says 386?
<tritium> lightbright, most likely you can.  What processor do you have?  (if you don't know, cat /proc/cpuinfo)
<dabaR> lightbright: it seems your kernel is a 386 one.
<NightBird> nadia, I'm haveing the same problem...
<NightBird> if you get anywhere, let me know :P
<khermans> lightbright, the kernel may be 386 -- but 586 for mplayer is okay
<lightbright> tritium: Celeron 800
<nadia> nightbird, are you getting the prompt at least?
<NightBird> yeah
<lightbright> dabaR:  so can I still install mplayer-586?
<khermans> yes
<tritium> lightbright, 586 is fine.  You can also install linux-686 if you'd like to
<NightBird> what I would like is that the people on a certain domain has read access from a certain directory
<dabaR> lightbright: listen to tritium
<nadia> nightbird, did you make the ubuntu a member of the win workgroup?
<blanky> where is my apache folder so I can put things in it
<khermans> lightbright, yes listen to tritium -- upgrade your kernel if you want even more optimization
<lightbright> dabaR: yeah but does tritium know what his talking about? :)
<NightBird> nadia, I don't have any control over the domain/workgroup
<lightbright> tritium:  ;)
<lightbright> khermans: how do I update my kernel?
<tritium> lightbright, you're free to get second opinions ;)
<dabaR> lightbright: would I tell you if he did not? or are you just mocking my question to khermans ?
<khermans> lightbright, sudo aptitude install linux-686 ?
<lightbright> dabaR: what?
<nadia> nightbird, you can make ubuntu a member of the domain/workgroup.  they have to be on the same one don't they?
<khermans> hey, im not making things up@
<blanky> where can I find my apache server to add stuff to it, my www folder or whatever its called
<tritium> lightbright, listen to dabaR and khermans :)
<khermans> blanky, /var/www
<dabaR> lightbright: You asked whether tritium knows what he is saying. After I recommended his opinion, and that is why I did so, cause he knows.
<robert11> Hi blanky /var/www
<NightBird> nadia, no idea
<dabaR> lightbright: So I was wondering was that just a joke cause of my previous question to khermans.
<StDellis> is there anyway to play windows games on linux? I wanna play risk 2 without having to go over to my windows partition all the time
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> so
<khermans> StDellis, yes use cedega
<fanopnaic> StDellis: www.transgaming.com
<tritium> dabaR, khermans :)
<khermans> :-)
<shadeofgrey> where does one go to get the w32codecs from again?
<nadia> nightbird, can you see the ubuntu box when you check your network computers on your winxp box?
<StDellis> doesnt cedega cost money though
<dabaR> pretty funny altogether:) and my long explanation of a trivial matter...
<shadeofgrey> i had to completely reinstall because of Fedora Core4 and its braindead anaconda installer
<khermans> !tell shadeofgrey about w32codecs
<khermans> StDellis, yes
<StDellis> khermans damn no free alternativeds?
<bur[n] er> StDellis: there's wine
<ithiel> StDellis, wine and cedega are windows API translators that are capable of running most windows applications
<khermans> StDellis, it costs a little bit -- but worth it if you gamer
<hoew> shadeofgrey: I liked the installation from the ubuntu-lite CD
<khermans> or, if you like newsgroups, http://www.newzbin.com/browse/post/1566122/
<mrkris> ANYONE in here have xorgconfig/xorgcfg on there system?
<tritium> mrkris, that's not what you want to use
<tritium> mrkris, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mrkris> tritium, i am having difficult times configuring my triple-head display by hand
<tritium> mrkris, I see...
<blanky> thanks for the www folder
<mrkris> I use xorgconfig textmode to configure it, and it worked great
<shadeofgrey> hoew:  well its good to know that your finally usijng ubuntu... onew of the few linux distros worth their weight in binary these days
<bob832> hi, quick question:  is there a way to have an address bar to be displayed in nautilus?
<dabaR> bob832: yes, did you use hoary at all?
<bob832> alittle
<blanky> how can I make a shortcut to /var/www on my desktop (GNOME)
<dabaR> bob832: so you mean like it was default there?
<dabaR> blanky: add a shortcut for this command: nautilus file:///var/www
<shadeofgrey> okay i put the seveas keys into my apt database, but what line am i supposed to enter into my sources.luist file?
<bob832> i think . . .its been awhile. . .what i am thinking of is similar to how windows does it
<dabaR> bob832: cause you are not asking for a browser address bar, but a path bar rather
<dabaR> instead of the little bubbles.
<bob832> path bar, yes
<Terminus> bob832, use ctrl+l
<dabaR> bob832: Apps>Sys TOols>COnf edit, let me know when you get lost,,,
<nickrud> Terminus, a nice trick
<dabaR> bob832: try what he says, does it work?
<mrkris> tritium, reconfiguring only allows one display, any idea how to do all
<Terminus> hehe. i was looking for it before but i didn't try to actually tweak gconf like dabaR is suggesting.
<bob832> it changed it to a path bar. . .but when i closed the window and reopened it, it was back to how it was before
<nickrud> clt alt esc, clt l , nice
<dabaR> Terminus: oh, wow, good.
<Terminus> bob832, yeah... that's only temporary. if you want it permanent, do as dabar says.
<khermans> bob832, you can keep the bar as a setting in gconf i believe
<varsendagger> can i use xmms alone to play cd's?
<brodel> If I just wanted to make a PC that was JUST for firefox, Would doing a "server" install and then adding XFCE4 core and then firefox be the way to go?
<StDellis> how do I install snes9x or whatever once I have downloaded it from synaptic
<blanky> wait a minute, in my apache (/var/www) folder I cant add anything cause I'm not root :'(
<tritium> mrkris, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand, I'd say
<dooglus> what package can provide port-forwarding?
<dabaR> well, its under Apps>Nautilus>Prefs the always use locatin bar option.
<khermans> blanky, just use sudo -s
<Terminus> bob832, fire up gconf. it's in apps -> nautilus -> preferences.
<mrkris> tritium, yeah, that's a pain, as i can barely remember how to do so, but ok :)
<dooglus> StDellis: synaptic downloads and installs.  you don't need to do anything
<tritium> mrkris, what type of video chipset?
<Terminus> bob832, under always_use_location_entry.
<dooglus> khermans: suggest 'sudo -i' instead.  it's a little safer
<mrkris> 2 nvidia and 1 ati
<khermans> dooglus, why?
<bob832> ah i see
<ccc_> hmmm... are multimedia buttons on the keyboard which Xev doesn't recognise unusable/dead, or is there a way to map them?
<John_Dunbar> This is how i turn my internet on right now.."dhclient3 etho"..how do i make it stay on at startup?
<dooglus> khermans: because it gives you the root environment.  root's PATH, HOME, etc.
<bob832> yep that did it
<StDellis> dooglus how do I play snes9-x cause its not under applications
<dabaR> dooglus: ipmasq perhaps
<pegasus> i am angry that my kiax keeps gettign installed by ubuntu
<tritium> mrkris, /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README (or something like that) contains info on configuring nvidia TwinView, etc.
<khermans> dooglus, why is that safer?
<blanky> whats the difference between sudo -s and sudo
<mrkris> thnx :)
<khermans> pegasus, hey dude whats up/
<bob832> thanks Terminus, dabaR, khermans
<dabaR> just read man sudo
<bimberi> mrkris: or if you've got (or can find) an xorg.conf that worked for you... (just a thought)
<mrkris> yeah :)
<khermans> blanky, sudo -s drops you into the shell -- sudo without -s waits for an immediate command
<varsendagger> can i use xmms to listen to cd's?
<tritium> varsendagger, yes, there is an input plugin for it
<khermans> bob832, i read it -- dont see why it is safer
<StDellis> once I have downloaded and installed snes-9x or whatever how do I play it?
<dooglus> khermans: suppose someone has compromised your user account but not root.  they've put a trojan 'ls' in ~youruser/bin and added ~youruser/bin to your PATH.  you "sudo -s" and then "ls" and you're screwed.  on the other hand, you "sudo -i" and then "ls" and you're fine.
<Terminus> John_Dunbar, edit your /etc/network/interfaces and add iface eth0 inet dhcp \n auto eth0. \n = newline
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  you need some SNES roms.
<StDellis> dr_willis I think it came with some
<omnid> So I have a .RPM file I do not know how to install.
<omnid> It's drivers to my sound card.
<omnid> I'm trying that first.
<lightbright> tritium: how do I update the kernel from 2.6.12-9-386 >
<lightbright> ?
<varsendagger> StDellis, probably not
<nicholas_paul> Q: I have a network here, but this computer aint showing up on it. Should i edit more than smb.conf, or is that all there is it it?
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  perhaps. never noticed. :P  just select file, in the menus and load the roms.
<tritium> lightbright, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<varsendagger> hey there shold be a ubot alien command
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  it may of come with a demo/pd rom or 2.
<dooglus> StDellis: run "snes9x" from a terminal prompt
<xhaker_> hey.. how do i disable Xscreensaver startup ?
<khermans> dooglus, imagine this -- they compromise your account, which has full admin privileges in /etc/sudoers
<khermans> dooglus, game is already over!
<varsendagger> omnid you need alien
<kelley> hello
<khermans> bob832, see my comment above
<varsendagger> you should be able to apt-get it
<lightbright> tritium: after that is installed, do I reboot and its made available in grub menu?
<dooglus> khermans: ok, they don't get your password - but they get to install some files as you...
<tritium> lightbright, yep :)
<runelind> so I can't seem to be able to apt-get wpa supplicant
<runelind> I have the universe repository I thought
<xhaker_> i mean.. the "daemon"..
<runelind> and I did apt-get update
<khermans> dooglus, who needs your password?
<dooglus> khermans: sudo does
<nicholas_paul> Shouldnt i just add 'workgroup = home' ?
<khermans> is you have full rights in sudoers?
<tritium> runedude, you're not using the right name.  apt-cache search supplicant, and you'll see the proper package name
<omnid> !tell omnid about rpm
<xhaker_> it's being launched where?
<omnid> Oops sorry
<dooglus> khermans: when you run 'sudo' it prompts for your password
<blanky> can anyone tell me why my apache isn't working, it's at http://71.104.140.211/
<nicholas_paul> damn.... this should be easy..
<runelind> tritium: no hits
<tritium> Hi [linner]  :)
<lightbright> tritium: well thats interesting to learn that a person with a 386 Celeron 800 CPU can install a linux-686 kernel!  I didnt know that before
<khermans> dooglus, there are obviousl ways around that ;-P
<[linner] > ok.... someone please tell me what i do to make an app show up in the "applications" drop down
<tritium> !info wpasupplicant
<runelind> I must've added the repositories wrong
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: (Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.4.5-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 149 kB, Installed size: 404 kB
<[linner] > tritium, hey there :)
<khermans> dooglus, but i see your point in that case
<tritium> runelind, it's there in universe ;)
<[linner] > i was just looking for you tritium  :)
<varsendagger> omnid, you need to download alien and then alien -i yourpackage.rpm
<runelind> yeah I know
<[linner] > how are you?
<mrkris> tritium, unable to find nvidia-glx :-x
<runelind> I must've just added the repositories wrong
<tritium> [linner] , oh, really?  I'm here.  What's up?
<varsendagger> and by the way you can't talk to ubotu if you ar't registered
<dabaR> varsendagger: download is not very descriptiveof the process
<[linner] > i'm trying to figure out how to do three things
<varsendagger> --i'd really like to register
<nicholas_paul> come on, i must have done something reeeaaaly obvious wrong.
<dabaR> varsendagger: and why do you not then?
<nicholas_paul> Anyone?
<dooglus> khermans: what are the ways around sudo needing a password?
<varsendagger> sudo apt-get install
<varsendagger> i don't know how
<khermans> dooglus, hehe
<varsendagger> dabaR,
<dabaR> varsendagger: /msg nickserv help register
<nicholas_paul> dooglus, i'm sure thats in the starter guide.
<varsendagger> .... that did me no good
<dooglus> khermans: no, really.
<shadeofgrey> does anybodyneed help with something that HASNT been  helped yet?
<runelind> tritium: yep, added repositories wrong :)
<nicholas_paul> yes shadeofgrey
<runelind> <--- newb
<dabaR> varsendagger: really? /msg nickserv register<passwordHere>
<John_Dunbar> Terminus..thank you
<dooglus> shadeofgrey: I'm looking for a port-forwarding package.  know of one?
<mrkris> shadeofgrey, trying to find xorgconfig :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> doesn't nautilus have a tab view?  i no longer seem to have that option. :/
<tritium> runelind, good deal
<varsendagger> ahh
<khermans> dooglus, export the PS4 env variable
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone here know whether nautilus does have a tab view?
<dooglus> khermans: that doesn't work any more
<calderstrake> is there an updated guide for 5.1 yet?
<Dr_Willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  i dont rember it ever having one
<lightbright> tritium: after I install the 686, will the old kernel still be able to be used just in case?
<shadeofgrey> okay...  i dont know very much about xorgconfig -- what are you trying yto accomplish?
<nicholas_paul> calderstrake, there is, its under Yelp
<N6REJ> I need some help changing my hardisk configurtion
<calderstrake> which help?
<khermans> dooglus, the thing is -- if you are local -- game is probably over
<tritium> lightbright, yes
<dooglus> khermans: and even if it hadn't been fixed, you still need the user's password.
<shadeofgrey> nicholas paul:  ask me your question in a private window
<varsendagger> what is a irc client for windows taht my wife can use, that's easy and pretty?
<nicholas_paul> ok shade.
<khermans> dooglus, especially if you have sudoers
<tritium> calderstrake, yelp (gnome's help system) -- the little life-preserver icon
<calderstrake> oh.. Yelp
<calderstrake> ok
<calderstrake> ill check it out now tks :D
<bob832> khermans:  following the discussion between you and dooglus and it got me thinking. . . wouldn't it be possible to password lock certain folders so that the only way to access then would be to enter a password?
<dabaR> varsendagger: _every_ time you log in, /msg nickserv identify <passwordHere>, then there are ways of getting your nick back if you need to: /msg nickserv recover nick pass, /msg nickserv release nick pass, /nick nick, then identify
<lightbright> tritium: do I need to add the new one to the grub menu?
<nicholas_paul> shadeofgrey, i cant seem to open a PM !!lol
<shadeofgrey> nicholas_paul:  /query shadeofgrey
<tritium> lightbright, no, it's done automatically
<dooglus> bob832: I use encrpytion on some of my folders.  the only way to mount them is to give a password.  but once they're mounted, anyone can access them
<lightbright> dabaR:  fyi, I would never mock you!  my 2nd day using Ubuntu and you have been a great help
<dabaR> bob832: that is an ok design idea, however, a little late for Unix systems, which were designed about 20 years ago. man chmod is a command in a terminal you want to run.
<lightbright> tritium: thats great
<tritium> lightbright, yep :)
<dabaR> lightbright: I thought you were making a joke.
<lightbright> tritium: here goes: sudo apt-get install linux-686 :)
<dabaR> lightbright: Im often here.
<tritium> lightbright, enjoy!
<dabaR> lightbright: why linux-686, is that a kernel?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Dr_Willis that's so bizarre!  i'm SURE it had one
<lightbright> dabaR:  no I was not, its just my personallity to be very cautious and get your opinion too as I value your viewpoint
<[linner] > hey ya'll what's the syntax for turning off the clock at boot?
<tritium> dabaR, I told him too.  It's a meta-package that will pull in the proper linux-restricted-modules, etc.
<lightbright> dabaR: sorry?
<N6REJ> I need help trying to get my partitions resized pelase
<bob832> dooglus: ah i see. . . is it diffcult to install encrpytion ?
<lightbright> dabaR: was it you telling me to complie mplayer from source yesterday?
<dabaR> lightbright: well, that is why I suggested him in the first place, cause I knew he was not just saying it. That is why I asked khermans cause I was not sure he knew. Are you installing mplayer-686, or linux-686?
<dabaR> lightbright: no.
<tritium> N6REJ, you might try gparted or qtparted
<lightbright> dabaR: both
<lightbright> dabaR: no sorry,
<lightbright> dabaR:  mplayer -586
<lightbright> dabaR:  mplayer -586 and linux-686
<lightbright> there is a mplayer-686?
<N6REJ> tritium: I did that from live cd, and it helped, as the partition is now shrunk very small.  But now I need to add several partitions so I can move things.
<dabaR> lightbright: its a transitional package on this system...not sure what it installs, I could try, I guess.
<dooglus> bob832: it wasn't too hard, no, but a little messy
<tritium> N6REJ, you can't add partitions with it?
<N6REJ> tritium: do Ineed to run it agian from the server itself?
<N6REJ> tritium: nope, won't let me.
<lightbright> tritium: im installing mplayer-586 atm and then installing linix-686!  is that what I should do or should I install mplayer 686?
<tritium> N6REJ, I've not used it
<lightbright> dabaR: ok
<N6REJ> tritium: Its supposed to but...............
<bob832> dooglus:  i may look into someday, when i get a better handle of linux...lol
<dooglus> bob832: there's a command 'cryptsetup' which I use
<dabaR> tritium: can you apt build-src or whatever the command is, for a package that is not in your package list at all?
<N6REJ> tritium: let me go try from the server itself. brb
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to add a "switch user" button to the panel?
<nicholas_paul> shadeofgrey, i posted. hope you can help :)
<tritium> lightbright, do exactly as you said :)
<calderstrake> ok guys... another quick question.. how do i change directory to the 'home' directory?
* BROKEN_LADDER would like my "log out" behavior to have the option "switch user" in addition to just "log out".
<dooglus> calderstrake: "cd"
<nicholas_paul> calderstrake, in what, terminal?
<tritium> dabaR, no, sure can't
<lightbright> tritium: ok mplayer 586 is nearly installed and then I will ijnstall linux-686 :)
<khermans> calderstrake, cd
<nicholas_paul> calderstrake, try cd /home/
<calderstrake> i know cd...
<nicholas_paul> gotcha.
<tritium> lightbright, good deal
<dabaR> tritium: how about a v package in aptitude? being a virtual one just in case you dont know...
<dooglus> nicholas_paul: /home isn't anyone's home directory.
<lightbright> tritium: are you a ubuntu developer?
<nicholas_paul> thats right dooglus.
<bimberi> lightbright: fyi, mplayer-686 is a "Dummy package to upgrade to the new package mplayer-586" :)
<lightbright> bimberi: ah ok :)
<bob832> cd ~ takes you back to the home directory too
<nicholas_paul> dooglus its the only home directory.
<dabaR> lightbright: an ubuntu, thats how you pronounce it, oohbuntu
<bob832> see i do know SOMETHING about linux . . . lol
<tritium> lightbright, nope
<dabaR> lightbright: he's just mike.
* dabaR laughs
<bimberi> tritium is (yet another) ubunut :)
<tritium> lightbright, I occasionally work on universe packages
<tritium> bimberi, :)
<lightbright> tritium: cool :)
<lightbright> dabaR: ok :)
<paxmaster> is there a gui for Ldap
<dabaR> bob832: so does cd<enter>
<lightbright> after installing mplayer-586, do I need to install w32codecs libdvdcss !  it said it recommends it
<dabaR> bob832: ~ is more for path specification replacement.
<dabaR> lightbright: do you want to is a better question...
<dooglus> lightbright: if you don't, you'll be limited in the typed of stuff you can play
<bob832> dabaR: oh
<dabaR> dooglus: I wanna play a guitar.
<lightbright> dooglus: ok anything else I need also?
* nicholas_paul already does play
<lightbright> dabaR: not sure if I need them
<dooglus> lightbright: I don't think so
<paxmaster> Is there a gui for LDAP Server
<lightbright> oki doki
<dabaR> lightbright: need for what? w32codecs is for wmv and wma files, and libdvdcss is for dvd encription, and needs to be gotten from an unofficial repo.
<BlueEagle> paxmaster: webmin might help you.
<dooglus> bob832: just "cd" will take you home.  and "cd ~fred" will take you to fred's home
<ShizKnight> how u install crap on ubuntu
<dabaR> dooglus: nice
<dooglus> ShizKnight: "sudo apt-get install crap"
* BROKEN_LADDER needs libdvdcss since reinstalling.  where can i get it.
<NoUse> paxmaster you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com I've heard of luma too
<dabaR> dooglus: lol
<drcode> hi all
<tim__> hi all
<khermans> Anyone have suggestions for setting up a small lab with some old 233 machines for school?  They want all their data to be availabale from any machine they sit down on in the lab, but i dont hink I want the hassel of managing a whole LDAP config
<bimberi> ShizKnight: or, sudo aptitude install crap
<lightbright> dabaR: ah ok, i wanted to play DVD and mpeg and vob files
<paxmaster> thx i will try that
<dabaR> BROKEN_LADDER: did you ask ubotu yet?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how are the default gnome settings defined on a new user, since there's nothing in /etc/skel telling gnome to have that atrocious ubuntu brown theme?
<bob832> so would it be safe to say the ~ is a quick way to get to someone's home folder - other than cd /home/fred?
<dabaR> lightbright: have you installed mpeg support? you need to read restricted from ubotu.
<khermans> Anyone tried Edubuntu?
<drcode> what recommand mail server ?
<lightbright> bimberi: is it better to use apt-get install or aptitude install ?
* tritium recommends aptitude
<lightbright> dabaR: ok
<grace_> hey there can any one help to get w32codec installed.
<BROKEN_LADDER> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> I don't know, BROKEN_LADDER
<BROKEN_LADDER> he doesn't know
<dabaR> drcode: what recommand mail server?
<drcode> yes
<khermans> lightbright, aptitude
<grace_> im on AM64 edubuntu and added the repositories but
<dabaR> ubotu: tell grace_ about w32codecs
<lightbright> tritium: why you recommend aptitude over apt-get?
<nicholas_paul> paxmaster, try this - http://www.linuxlinks.com/Web/Networking/LDAP/index.shtml
<BlueEagle> drcode: I recomend you no NOT run a mail server unless you really, really, really need to.
<lightbright> khermans: any reason?
<tim__> what's a good app to convert ogg to mp3?
<bimberi> lightbright: looks like i'd better say aptitude :P
<nicholas_paul> shadeofgrey, did you get my pm?
<BlueEagle> s/ no / do /
<dabaR> lightbright: it has more features.
<lightbright> bimberi: hehe ;)
<dooglus> bob832: ~ is expanded by the bash shell.  try "echo ~" and "echo ~root" in the terminal.  the "cd" command doesn't know what ~ means, as you can see if you "cd '~'"
<tritium> lightbright, is has some nice features that can help prevent orphaned packages, for one thing
<lightbright> dabaR: ok ill use aptitude from now on :)
<grace_> apt-get and aptitude both claim it is unfound when I try to search for it or directly install it
<khermans> lightbright, i think it is much nicer
<drcode> k
<lightbright> tritium: l use aptitude from now on :)
<lightbright> khermans: ok
<dooglus> bob832: the single quotes tell bash not to replace ~ with /home/bob832, so cd sees the ~
<tritium> lightbright, rock on!  (if you prefer gui, there's always synaptic)
<shadeofgrey> nicholas_paul:  nope.  wht chat programm are you using anyway?
<pegasus> i have both mplayer and xone installed and i can get either to play .wmv  what am i missing
<drcode> i wanted some easy mail server smaill IMAP/SMTP
<nicholas_paul> shadeofgrey, xchat.
<drcode> and web
<dooglus> bob832: you can make a directory called '~' if you like:  "cd '~'" - but it's a bit silly to do so
<shadeofgrey> nicholas_paul:  if its anything OTHER than xchat, then apt-get install xchat and come back
<drcode> web mail
<khermans> pegasus, dude try installing vc
<khermans> vlc
<nicholas_paul> oops, ok shadeofgrey
<tritium> nicholas_paul, xchat is installed by default
<grace_> i tried getting it from seveas repository but i think it is not listed for the amd64 kernel so it is not finding it
<bimberi> lightbright: when you install "crap", sometimes other packages come in with it.  Aptitude is better at remembering what those packages were so that it can uninstall them if you ever uninstall "crap"
<pupil> I can't get flash to work properly,. at this site http://www.bmw.ca
<pegasus> khermans i just did that you evil hacker
<bob832> dooglus:  ok
<bimberi> lightbright: and i only use "crap" because it was topical :)
<dabaR> lightbright: synaptic or aptitude will tell you whether a package is installed, cause they are user front ends to apt-*
<khermans> pegasus, if you want to use wmv -- try w32codecs
<pupil> http://bmw.ca
<tim__> is there an app to rip music from cd into mp3 format?
<nicholas_paul> tritium yea yea i got Xchat...
<khermans> pegasus, i resent that statement!  i have never "hacked" into any box that wasnt mine
<dabaR> pupil: have you installed flash?
<grace_> khermans, do you know where I can get w32codecs for amd64
<tritium> nicholas_paul, ok
<pupil> dabaR, I thought I did
<dabaR> pupil: what package?
<pupil> dabaR, from macromedia's site
<crimson> hello, can you help me?    http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/432744
<calderstrake> tks for the help so far, things are working smoothly now :)
<khermans> grace_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76882.html
<pupil> dabaR, package was from macromedia
<NoUse> !tell pupil about flash
<bob832> well, i'm off for the night, cya all in the morning
<khermans> later bob
<nicholas_paul> l8r
<tritium> good night, bob832
<threeseas> hello
<lightbright> khermans: how do you install w32codecs?
<misfit_toy>  hello threeseas
<lightbright> bimberi:  heeheok ;)
<lightbright> dabaR: got it, thanks
<shadeofgrey> okay somebody needs to help me as soon as i get back from securing a frosty beverage
<tritium> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<misfit_toy> shadeofgrey, depends on the alcohol content ;p
<threeseas> well after removing powernowd from my system I still get lockups and monitor not comming back up after long periods of inactivitry
<dabaR> pupil: nono, you install a package. you can either read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or install flashplayer-mozilla or flashplugin-nonfree. Flash is a ad web technology just to let you know, and most even firewalls for windows know this.
<shadeofgrey> i vcant get the ftp.nerrim.net line in my sources.list file to work right...  damnit
<khermans> lightbright, i used the marillat repositiroes
<pegasus> khermans what about that apache hack
<khermans> pegasus, my 0-day!?!
<shadeofgrey> and alli want to do is friggin watch the news in a Firefox window
<calderstrake> ok.. after i run the dpkg on the Sun Java... do i do anything else or is it fully installed now?
<shadeofgrey> thats not asking toomuch
<dabaR> khermans: we recommend w32codecs from ubotu for some reason, and he will tell you about it.
<tim__> why when I try to install Nvidia driver it does not work? keep having to copy backup file into xconfig???
<Terminus> calderstrake, type about:plugins in firefox if you want to check.
<jayr> hello... I need some help figure out whats up with blender on my freshly installed ubuntu.
<tritium> tim__, are you installing the ubuntu nvidia packages?
<tritium> !tell tim__ about nvidia
<lightbright> does rootkithunter work ok under breeze?
<calderstrake> ok thanks.. and how do i make my text red to you? is that a whisper or something?
<tim__> yes... from the ubuntu package
<pegasus> khermans yaha i think i am going to take that new chick from ligisticks and maby if i play my cards right I will be showing her my o face O O O
<nicholas_paul> calderstrake, you just put someones name in the type. like this :)
<nicholas_paul> calderstrake, this shoudl be red too, but only to you .
<lightbright> tim__: you talking to me?
<tritium> pegasus, that's a bit offtopic, eh?
<calderstrake> nicholas_paul, ok test
<nicholas_paul> calderstrake, roger:)
<lightbright> tritium: does rootkithunter work ok under breeze?
<tritium> lightbright, sorry, no idea about that
<khermans> pegasus, not really -- i just found out that the nainnnajjar guys has used Ubuntu
<crimson> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/432744
<Terminus> calderstrake, just type the name of the person you're referring to and if their client supports highlighting, it will.
<calderstrake> nicholas_paul, this is a really nice way to stay focused on the chat, tks for all the help again
<nicholas_paul> any time calderstrake
<nicholas_paul> also, if you want to type someones name calderstrake , just type the first couple of letters and hit tab.
<Terminus> oh... question was answered already. hehe
<lightbright> tritium: http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
<nicholas_paul> calderstrake, like 'n' 'i' 'c' TAB
<lightbright> tritium: and how do I install clamscan please?
<N6REJ> tritium: nope, no luck.  It won't let me :(
<khermans> a good rootkit wont be detectale during runtime ;-P
<pupil> dabaR, do I need to enable backports for the plugin?
<pupil> dabaR, cause apt-get can't find it
<tritium> lightbright, that's not in the repositories, so you'll have to install from source, or whatever
<khermans> you might want to try a livecd that checks the differences between a known good kernel loaded and a possibly tainted kerne;
<z3r0x> I tried to patch my kernel with --dry-run but there was a message -> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] ....what should I do?
<blanky> where can I find apache config files httpd.conf or apache2.conf
<tritium> sorry to hear that, N6REJ
<khermans> z3r0x, i think if you day yes -- it will UNDO the old patch
<jayr> in ubuntu, how do i figure out how much memory my video card has?
<lightbright> tritium: yeah installing rootkithunter now!  seems like a great program
<Aurora> in breezy's locked screen mode, on the window that asks for your password theres an icon of a guy, is there any way to change that graphic? i would have expected it to use my account icon or photo
<nicholas_paul> blanky,  prob. in /etc/apache2
<N6REJ> tritium: me 2.  does this mean the only way to fix this is going to be to wipe the drive and start over?
<lightbright> tritium: is there any AV programs for Breeze?
<khermans> blanky, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<tritium> lightbright, there's a package called chkrootkit in ubuntu
<bimberi> lightbright: there's also chkrootkit
<blanky> thanks ! :)
<tritium> lightbright, AV?  audio/video?
<nicholas_paul> blanky i was right :) hehe
<bimberi> tritium beat me to it :)
<Ophiocus> !
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Ophiocus
<khermans> Aurora, what you dont like the black guy?
<z3r0x> khermans, hm... I'll backup the old file....how can I rebuild the kernel?
<tritium> N6REJ, no, you can use fdisk, right?
<khermans> Aurora, he reminds me of Chef
<Aurora> he's black?
<Ophiocus> my /.dmrc file is giving me a problem if i set a new user will that stop? also i used to be hable to view the windows computers in my lan but now i cant
<tritium> bimberi, :)
<N6REJ> Ophiocus: can you help me get my partitions reset?
<bimberi> lightbright: there's clamav
<N6REJ> tritium: yeah I can if I do it from live cd.
<Aurora> ooh... so he is
<Aurora> i didn't notice
<omnid> What's this mean? "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<Aurora> yeah i dun like
<tritium> N6REJ, you should be able to
* khermans wonders the correlaton between linux/african american users
<blanky> okay, #apache isnt helping, when I go to http://localhost it detects my files in www folder, but when I go to http://71.104.140.211 (my ip) it doesnt work :( anyone can help?
<N6REJ> tritium: ok, but it tells me its going to lose all data :S
<Aurora> khermans, its an african distro...
<bimberi> lightbright: take note of how tritium didn't immediately think of AntiVirus for AV.  This is linux! :)
<khermans> lol
<tritium> N6REJ, what tells you this?
<mindless_> hey any of you guys ever tried to share a internet connection, between 2 ubuntu computers? ( with out a router ie: cross over cable )
<lightbright> bimberi: yeah :)
<paxmaster> nicholas_paul: thx for the link you give me
<N6REJ> tritium: qtparted
<tritium> N6REJ, use fdisk
<nicholas_paul> paxmaster, did you find something in there?
<N6REJ> tritium: k, brb
<tritium> lightbright, oh, antivirus?  heh...
<lightbright> hey everyone may I recommend a great program!  it works well on breeze I just installed it
<lightbright> http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
<Dr_Willis> mindless_,  how are you getting to the internet then?
<haste> hey, ive got a wireless card, and i try installing the drivers for it, but it says the hardware isnt present.
<tritium> bimberi, good catch
<lightbright> tritium: yeah
<bimberi> tritium: ;)
<Aurora> breezy is so nice :)
<lightbright> tritium: you recommend clam?
<khermans> blanky, are you blocking that port?
<Aurora> hibernation actually works for me! :)
<paxmaster> i am still looking at it, it seem interesting
<Ophiocus> mindless_, one of your 2 comps got to have either 2 lan cards or an internal/usb modem
<nicholas_paul> haste - wow.. thats a pretty broad question.
<khermans> blanky, or does your router NAT ?
<tritium> lightbright, I have never used AV (no need)
<nicholas_paul> haste, have you found a wiki on it?
<cafuego> mindless_: ep. And via firewire too
<mindless_> dr_willis, the primary computer is connected too a DSL modem, then the secondary is connected to the primary via Cross over cable....
<haste> nicholas_paul, actually, i just rebooted and its finally coming up in lspci... brb
<jayr> is it even possible to get help here?
<nicholas_paul> haste woohoo! :)
<Dr_Willis> mindless_,  so you got 2 network cards in PC #1.. one of which is attacthec to the DSL. Other is to the pc #2
<haste> ;P
<mindless_> the network hardware is fine, ive had it set up before on diffrent os's
<lightbright> tritium: but isnt it good to check emails for virus in case I send one to a friend?
<haste> yay!
<nicholas_paul> jayr, yes it is. It depends what you want :) and if anyone can help.
<jayr> ahh. thaks nicholas_paul
<tritium> lightbright, if you want to, sure :)
<mindless_> yea 2 network cards in the primary, 1 for internet the 2nd one to go to the secondary computer.
<Aurora> lightbright, get used to it, its not going to happen
<blanky> khermans: nope, I dont have any firewall running that I know of
<lightbright> tritium: so there is not even 1 virus that can affect you on Ubuntu?
<blanky> and my internet is obviously working cuase I'm here
<khermans> blanky, router?
<jayr> I just need to figure out how to run blender on ubuntu
<lightbright> Aurora: never?
<Aurora> theres probably hundreds of viruses
<blanky> yeah I have a router
<jayr> need/like to
<cafuego> jayr: Install it and run it.
<jayr> heh :D
<Aurora> but the chances are so tiny that its insane to bother actually worrying about it
<khermans> blanky, you need to forward port 80 on the router to your LAN IP
<lightbright> Aurora: 100's? and you say we dont need a AV?  how come?
<blanky> that's messed up, I cant believe apache ran easier on my windows than here >=O
<jayr> did that portion of it
<blanky> OH YEAH!
<cafuego> jayr: (it will be in the Apps menu after install)
<blanky> I REMEMBER
<blanky> IM SO DUMB, THANKS KHERMANS!
<Dr_Willis> mindless_,  so whats the problem? :P
<lightbright> Aurora: ok
<Ophiocus> mindless_, may i recomend you read this http://www.aboutdebian.com/proxy.htm
<blanky> *big blanky hug to khermans*
<jayr> get segmentation fault
<nicholas_paul> wow i feel the love.
* khermans acts awkward
<tritium> lightbright, nothing is perfect, of course, but linux has not had a virus problem
<khermans> lol
<jayr> tried  to compile
<jayr> no luk
<cafuego> jayr: Install it and and let us never speak of this again.
<cafuego> s/Install/uninstall/
<jayr> lol
* lightbright gives nicholas_paul a hug
<nicholas_paul> well.. thanks lightbright  :!
<mindless_> Willis, Well, i cant figure out how to share the internet from comp 1,
* nicholas_paul just made a 'friend'
<lightbright> tritium: excellent!  and spyware?  no spyware either?
<nicholas_paul> hehe
<Aurora> lightbright, think about it, to get a virus from an email in windows you do this: double click the attachment
<mindless_> ophiocus, cool, ill read it, brb if i fail :D
<jayr> I would really like that
<Aurora> no spyware at all to my knowledge
<Dr_Willis> mindless_,  'ip masquerading' or set up a proxy.
<khermans> blanky, work?
<lightbright> tritium: did you like the rootkithunter I sent you?
<nicholas_paul> plus, someone would have to write a linux virus.
<tritium> lightbright, we had someone claiming he had java spyware on his ubuntu install the other day...
<lightbright> Aurora: did you see the rootkithunter?
<lightbright> tritium: didnt mean that he actually did, right? :)
<blanky> er...I dont think :(
<jayr> I would love to not have to trouble shoot but with errors like this libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
<tritium> lightbright, I don't know...
<lightbright> Aurora: http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
<blanky> I mean, I dont know how to forward it I forgot, I'm working on it
<blanky> D-Link router
<jayr> I do wonder if I just need to switch back to windows
<lightbright> tritium: did you like the rootkithunter I sent you?
<blanky> Virtual Server HTTP	192.168.0.100	TCP 80/80	always
<blanky> apparently it's allowed
<Aurora> but in linux to get a virus from an email you would need to save the file in to your home folder, open nautillus, right click, click properties, enter the permissions tab, enable the "executable" bit, okay out of it, and then open a terminal, login to root, navigate to your home folder, and execute the virus
<tritium> lightbright, I just barely checked out the page
<lightbright> Aurora: heheh ;)
<cafuego> woo! /me pingfloods 192.168.0.100
<Aurora> it would be pretty hard to not be doing all that intentionally!
<[linner] > Aurora, now that's what i call security!
<lightbright> tritium: it works well on breeze
<khermans> blanky, log in, and you could also take the easy way out and set your local LAN host to be DMZ
<dabaR> Aurora: nice, in theory, there are other ways to hack a system...
<Ophiocus> Most times it are selfhiding toolkits <= sorry but i couldnt trust code from someone that writes like that
<tritium> lightbright, okay...
<haste> now to see if MarioKartDS works with linux wifi! ^_^
* Aurora was making a point :p
<lightbright> tritium: there are apparently many rootkithunters on Linux
<blanky> KHERMAN IT WORKS I WUB YOU!
<cafuego> Aurora: You'd have to install wine as well, unless someone actually got around to writing a decent linux virus ;-)
<blanky> *blanky hug again*
<tritium> I guess...I've not used any, lightbright
<ithiel_sleepiez> dabaR, I never said that
<lightbright> Aurora: and it was a good point too ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone tell me some important files i should have to be able to compile apps?
<jayr> I even tried to find a fresh copy of libGL
<ithiel_sleepiez> ubotu quotes
<ubotu> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/quotes
<nicholas_paul> !compile
<ubotu> I heard compile is tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand.  Also, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall.  Ask me about <compiling>
<BROKEN_LADDER> that apparently didn't come in this LINUX DISTRIBUTION by default?
<Siph0n> BROKEN_LADDER: Ubuntu
<bimberi> BROKEN_LADDER: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bimberi ah!  thanks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> aptitude?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, not by default, no
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium that was my point.
<bimberi> BROKEN_LADDER: It's "Linux for Human Beings" :P
<blanky> hey how can I set up a Domain Name with my IP, what nameservers do I put, oh wait, I first need a DNSD right?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, it's not needed by the average user
<lightbright> the support for Ubuntu is oustanding if I may say :)
<blanky> what package do I need for a domain name server
<cafuego> ubotu: compile is s#tar -zxvf#Go and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall. tar -zxvf#
<ubotu> ...but compile is already something else...
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium ??  uhhhh
<cafuego> ubotu: compile =~ s#tar -zxvf#Go and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall. tar -zxvf#
<ubotu> cafuego: OK
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium there are TONS of programs that need it.
* misfit_toy wishes they had Ubuntu bumperstickers
<cafuego> blah :-)
<khermans> misfit_toy, makestickers.com
<BROKEN_LADDER> misfit_toy surely they exist.  you could make your own custom one onine
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, no, the average user (not developer) doesn't compile stuff
<nicholas_paul> misfit_toy, i think they do! Dont they? on cafepress.com
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium nonsense.
<Dr_Willis> ive  think ive yet to compile anything on ubuntu yet... :P
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, no, usage statistics
* misfit_toy would have expected them at the website, never looked elsewhere
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium consider the OTR plugin for gaim.  consider the most recent versions of vorbis encoder.
<lightbright> i vote tritium & bimberi & khermans for OPS :) because they are all very helpful and patient :)
<nicholas_paul> misfit_toy, actually i think theres a link on ubuntu.com
<Terminus> blanky, bind. you can always use the dns servers of your registrar though.
<lightbright> and Aurora too :)
<khermans> :-)
<linuxgeek2> hi folks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium nonsense.  there are tons of programs that you'd have to compile because there aren't packages, or at least not recent ones, for them.
<linuxgeek2> I am facing a problem
<tritium> heh, thanks lightbright :)
<blanky> what can I use to view WMV files in firefox, cause it isn't working with whatever is playing them right now :(
<linuxgeek2> can anyone one help me
<bimberi> thanks lightbright :)
<linuxgeek2> sorry wrong channel
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, nonsense
<misfit_toy> nicholas_paul, must be a new one then, thanks, I'll take a look as soon as this encoding is finished, my cpu is at 99%
<lightbright> and dabaR too :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium the point is, it's a linux distribution, and a few mb of files on any modern machine (that surely has several free gb) is ridiculous.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you're not describing things the average user needs to do
<lightbright> nearly forgot dabaR
<bimberi> tritium: you gave it away, i was going to say "one of us is, you have to guess which"
<jedrick> need help when trying to install skype, got this output : "The following packages have unmet dependencies: skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)." anyone please
<nicholas_paul> np misfit_toy
<lightbright> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium the average user does too need those things!
<tritium> bimberi, sorry :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium the average user uses instant messaging.  the average user encodes music.
<nicholas_paul> misfit_toy, v
<bimberi> tritium: :)
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, nope.  Now let's please not discuss this any more
<nicholas_paul> misfit_toy, http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<misfit_toy> nicholas_paul, got it thx
<nicholas_paul> :) cool
<haste> is there a way to make a wifi card act as a router?
<nicholas_paul> haste you need to 'share the connection'
<blanky> what can I use to watch WMV movies embedded in HTML files (on a site)
<N6REJ> tritium: nope, no go... won't let me make a new parition.  Apparently even though the size of the 1st parition is shrunk its somehow reserved?
<bmrtin> mplayer firefox plugin
<blanky> bmrtin: thanks!
<tritium> N6REJ, no, that shouldn't be.  You're using fdisk?
<N6REJ> tritium: either that or I have no idea what the heck I'm doing and thats a possiblity.
<bimberi> jedrick: there are skype packages for breezy available at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ...
<khermans> haste, iwconfig eth1 mode master
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<N6REJ> tritium: I thought so...  i"m rebooting now into live cd... will try fdisk from console
<tritium> N6REJ, good plan
<omnid> okat what do I do to this RPM file
<nicholas_paul> haste search for a wiki on sharing a connection. Theres a post on the forum too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76346
<haste> khermans, my network card is eth0 and my wifi is wlan0 ...
<bimberi> s/skype packages for breezy/breezy packages for skype/
<haste> cool  thanks
<jedrick> bimberi: ok i'll check it out
<N6REJ> tritium: I'm gonna cry if I have to do a reinstall, this is on the server, and I've got everyting 99% correct!
<khermans> haste, if your using a broadcom -- it may not be supported
<nicholas_paul> np haste
<haste> it aint broadcom
* [linner]  has a broadcom.... :(
* misfit_toy has *got* to move "tovid" to the server, this is getting to be a pain.
<tritium> N6REJ, don't worry...I can't imagine you'll need to
* [linner]  is trying to compile the new ndiswrapper from sourceforge....
<blanky> if I have amd +2500, must I get mplayer-k6 or can I get i386
<[linner] > with tritium's help of course (grin)
<rowan> Groan, Having trouble watching DVDs, for some reason everything is jerky. I've followed the steps for enabling DMA on the Wiki, but its still no good.
<tritium> :)
<threeseas> Hmmm reading ubuntuforums.org I find to my lockup threads
<threeseas> to many
<khermans> Our LUG protested Steve Ballmer at a local Microsoft event at school --> v
<khermans> http://www.dailycollegian.com/vnews/display.v/ART/2005/10/24/435c3d7011b9e?in_archive=1
<tritium> lightbright, friendly new users like you make spending time on IRC worthwhile
<khermans> video --> http://www.umasslug.org/lugfiles/umass_ballmer_2005.avi
<dabaR> haste: so do you know how to share the connection?
<tritium> (and there are _many_ friendly users in ubuntu, which is why I love this community)
<misfit_toy> khermans, just sneak up behind Ballmer and whisper "google", he shits his pants every time.
<khermans> misfit_toy, i wanted to ask him for a donation to our lug
<[linner] > khermans, please talk about this stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<[linner] > tritium, yes there are!!!
<khermans> [linner] , in the video we hand out Ubuntu cds
<rob1> hmm has anyone else had problems burning dvds?
<jedrick> bimberi: man i don't know how to do it
<BROKEN_LADDER> does it make sense to use checkinstall when compiling from source?
<dabaR> khermans: the topic explains it well...
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, definitely
<nicholas_paul> rob1 k3b works great
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium cool.
<bimberi> jedrick: ok, what's the problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium i didn't know whether there might be something better
<[linner] > khermans, that's great... but this channel is primarily for those who need help :)
<lightbright> tritium: I created a script but it says i dont have permuission to run it, even when loged in using sudo -i. any ideas?
<rob1> nicholas_paul, gnomebaker went thru the motions but did noting
<Ophiocus> misfit_toy, smile you just got quoted
<khermans> [linner] , hey i heped a lot!
<rob1> s/noting/nothing
<jedrick> when trying to install skype got the error "The following packages have unmet dependencies: skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<dabaR> khermans: umass, like the big umass?
<nicholas_paul> rob1 k3b is way better :)
<jedrick> what's that mean?
<khermans> dabaR, yea
<tito> lightbright: su to root then run it
<[linner] > khermans, that's wonderful! :)  ......and........
<tritium> no, tito
<dabaR> khermans: join #ubuntu-offtopic
* misfit_toy smiles for Ophiocus 
* khermans retract previous statements
<bimberi> jedrick: did you download the package from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl?
<ecobuntu> optiplex?
* [linner]  smiles
<lightbright> tito: i changed the permissions of file to 777 and it works now
<tritium> lightbright, check that the script is +x
<jedrick> no
<jedrick> i don't know how
<tito> kool
<dabaR> khermans: wanna talk about it, or should I just read the article?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i set my system to i686 instead of 386?
<fletch33> hello all could someone possible tell me what would make gedit not allow me to edit my sources.list? thanks
<Ophiocus> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/quotes?minid=24
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, sudo aptitude install linux-686
<nicholas_paul> fletch33,  use 'sudo' first
<BROKEN_LADDER> for checkinstall/compile purposes
<blanky> people at #debian are so mean :'(
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium Linux brokenladder 2.6.12-9-686-smp #1 SMP Mon Oct 10 13:36:57 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<fletch33> nicholas_paul, explain
<mfinch> I am thinking about compiling a new kernel.  Does anyone recommend a specific web site for this?  I have seen pages in vanilla install and Debian specific.  Here is one of them: http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/vivek/blogger/2005/09/compiling-linux-kernel-26.html
<dabaR> blanky: no, just straight forward.
<misfit_toy> blanky, I hear that a lot, never been there
<nicholas_paul> fletch33, type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lightbright> whgen I use aptitude, it says: .aptitude/config - Unable to open %s for writing (13 Permission denied)
<BROKEN_LADDER> mfinch i'm curious why you're wanting to compile your own?
<BROKEN_LADDER> mfinch i'm curious why you're wanting to compile your own.
<tritium> mfinch, use kernel-package (the make-kpkg command)
<khermans> dabaR, the article is good -- video is cool too -- but i dont want to get into trouble here from linner!
<dabaR> mfinch: ya install the 2.6 kernel on your breezy...:-/
<fletch33> nicholas_paul,  thank you very much
<bimberi> jedrick: from that webpage, click on See Contents next to "all", scroll down to Skype and download skype deb file
<dabaR> khermans: so join that channel.
<nicholas_paul> anytime fletch33
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium i have the right kernel.  but checkinstall fails to install anything under except for as i386
<runelind> I mounted a network share in gnome
<N6REJ> tritium: I don't seem to be able to access /dev/hda from terminal :(
<runelind> and I tried double clicking on a video file
<runelind> and it said unable to play the video file
<[linner] > dabaR, thank you
<jedrick> bimberi: ok i'll look for it
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, what are you compiling?
<BROKEN_LADDER> runelind speaking of which, i'd _kill_ to know how to change file associations in gnome.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium libotr
<mfinch> I see the lines above "sudo aptitude install linux-686".  What version of kernel is installed by default (a 386 I think)?
<tritium> N6REJ, from the LiveCD?
<bimberi> jedrick: ... save it to disk, then "dpkg -i" it
<N6REJ> tritium: yep
<runelind> it says I might need to install the corresponding plugins
<crimsun> mfinch: 386
<tritium> mfinch, 386
<blanky> Okay, I was just asking if debian came with more server packages out of the box than ubuntu, and they started getting all pissed at me for comparing them both and they started saying how debian has a larger repository and that I should ask ubuntu questions elsewhere, etc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium if i set it as follows, 7 -  Architecture: [ i586 ] , then it fails.
<runelind> if I mount the network drive via cli, it works just fine
<tritium> N6REJ, you're using sudo?
<N6REJ> blanky: debian group is nasty
<ecobuntu> blanky: folks at #debian are a little bitter
<lightbright> I wrote a sxript to run aptitude update followed by aptitude upgrade. is that good to run daily?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ecobuntu lol
<ecobuntu> debian is a great distro though
<runelind> so what's the missing step?
<blanky> yeah :'(, that's why I love ubuntu, everyone shares the luv!
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu made debian hip.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but ugly (brown)
<N6REJ> tritium: uh.. well, I would think so, it never asked.  let me see if I can ctrl-f2
<ecobuntu> i think debian was hip before ubuntu
<mfinch> Could someone tell me what "sudo aptitude install linux-686" will do?  I am assuming this will install an i686 kernel?
<runelind> BROKEN_LADDER: that's asimple theme change away
<BROKEN_LADDER> ecobuntu it was practical and conservative.
<tritium> mfinch, that's right
<phucker> Im getting this error when i sudo modprobe ndiswrapper: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<phucker> ; does anyone know what im doing wrong?
<ecobuntu> debian is rad because it's completely controlled by developers
<BROKEN_LADDER> runelind yeah.  but i'd love to find a way to change the defaults.  no one seems to know how.
<ecobuntu> there is no company in control of it
<jedrick> bimberi: do you use skype?
<Mr_Milenko> Does ubuntu have "drivers" for the FatX filesystem?
<blanky> er, I wasnt comparing them...
<BROKEN_LADDER> runelind except to put stuff in /etc/skel
<wastrel> is it possible to pull images out of PDF files?
<N6REJ> tritium: no sudo needed... it puts you right in as "ubuntu@ubuntu"
<bimberi> jedrick: no, not yet, otherwise i'd offer to test :)
<nicholas_paul> wastrel if you open them in gimp yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone here have a sip phone?
<mfinch> will I need to modify grub after the kernel is installed?  Will it be my default?
<tritium> N6REJ, you should be able to use fdisk then
<runelind> I'd love to be able to play video files that are on a network drive without mounting from the CLI :)
<ecobuntu> blanky: i know...and the guys at #debian are dicks anyways...don't let them speak for the debian community (which ubuntu users are a part of)
<econobuntu> hey ecobuntu, can I be your bro?
<tritium> mfinch, it'll do it for you automatically
<N6REJ> tritium: yeah, I can execute fdisk but there is no /dev/hda !
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium you have any idea how to change checkinstall to use 686
<ecobuntu> sure
<misfit_toy> wastrel, evince may do that, not sure at the moment
<tritium> ecobuntu, let's not call anybody names please
<ecobuntu> ok
<econobuntu> ;)
<TMG> .
<tritium> cool
<pegasus> BROKEN_LADDER K i installed aix soft phone today
<jedrick> bimberi: is it true that it's for free?, and can it call local landline numbers
<pegasus> jedrick what is for free
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus so do you have a sip address?
<jedrick> pegasus: skype
<bimberi> jedrick: yes it is, calls to landlines cost though
* misfit_toy is trapped in IRC as his cpu pegs...grrr
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus get an ENUM number for your sip address, and i'll give you a test ringie dingie :)
<pegasus> BROKEN_LADDER i have a did
<pornobuntu> er...wrong name
<jedrick> dam
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus you mean a PSTN to sip number?
<drcode> any one can recommand me light mail server with IMAP/SMTP/WEB MAIL support?
<econobuntu> hey guys, who wants ubuntu for free!
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus i'm talking about an ENUM number, for ip-to-ip
<econobuntu> <---
<ecobuntu> have you guys heard about the new distribution being built on opensolaris based on ubuntu?
<ecobuntu> it's pretty sweet
<N6REJ> drcode: dovecot
<wastrel> nicholas_paul, thx that works 100%
<misfit_toy> drcode, dovecot
<pegasus> BROKEN_LADDER i have not set that up yet
<runelind> ohohohoh
<wastrel> misfit_toy, gimp :] 
<BROKEN_LADDER> you guys need to go to enum2go.com and/or e164.org and get enum numbers for your sip addresses.
<econobuntu> opensolaris? openbsd? openlinux? openwindows?
<runelind> this is still messed up
<ecobuntu> openwindows?
<nicholas_paul> no prob wastrel !!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus well, check out enum2go.com and/or e164.org
<ecobuntu> openlinux?
<drcode> thanx
<jedrick> how can i view webcam on gaim-vv is it possible?
<drcode> I Will check it
<pegasus> no rush
<runelind> when mounting my mac home directory through smb I still cant access symlinked folders
<mfinch> Thanks for the info.  I think I am going to follow the instructions here: http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/breezy/ for updating kernel
<ecobuntu> jedrick: you should be able to
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus once you have an enum number, set up sipbroker.com as your proxy server (the secondary server) and then it wil automatically do enum lookups for you, so you can call anyone else with an enum number referring to his sip address.
<misfit_toy> jedrick, I think gaim-vv is being put back into the main gaim project, you might want to wait a bit.
<tritium> runelind, I believe that's a limitation of SMB
<jedrick> ecobuntu: i can't, when i view other's webcam the parrot image appears
<TMG> anyone here goos with troublshooting ndiswrapper?
<TMG> good*
<drcode> dovcot also support web mail?
<runelind> tritium: it happens with cifs most of the time too
<pupil> In mozilla,. I need to switch the user agent, how do do this?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: strange...but misfit_toy is right about gaim
<N6REJ> drcode yep.. full imap support
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus bimberi check out the first enum number on my site, and click on it.  http://brokenladder.com/index.php?page=contact
<drcode> thnx
<N6REJ> drcode yw
<pupil> In mozilla,. I need to switch the user agent, how do do this?
<jedrick> ecobuntu: is there any other way?
<pupil> BROKEN_LADDER, In mozilla,. I need to switch the user agent, how do do this?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: i am not familiar with the plugin.  I use gaim and I know you can use that plugin to get video but I'm not sure how...I'm sorry
<econobuntu> okay guys, when you go here http://71.104.140.211/ and you click the snitzhackfinal.wmv, what application plays the file?
<Dr_Willis> pupil,  i think theres an extension or 2 that make it easy.
<ecobuntu> jedrick: have you tried ubuntuforums.org or linuxquestions.org and post your question there?
<pupil> Dr_Willis, umm,. you happen to know what its called?
<jedrick> ecobuntu: can you view webcam on your gaim?
<BROKEN_LADDER> pupil get a user agent switcher plugin from plugins.mozilla.org
<ecobuntu> jedrick: i don't have the plugin
<Dr_Willis> pupil,  nope.. but theres ooodles of extensions out for little things like that.
<ecobuntu> jedrick: and i don't know what you mean by parrot
<N6REJ> tritium: HELP@!
<runelind> bah, cifs doesn't want to work at all
<BROKEN_LADDER> pupil make sure to complain to the bastards who run that site!
<ecobuntu> paul martin is going down
<tritium> N6REJ, what's going on?
<Dr_Willis> theres some great extras for firefox that are must haves. :p
<ecobuntu> please not the conservatives!
<jedrick> ecobuntu: just the image of the parrot instead of getting image to the other webcam
<N6REJ> tritium: not a darn thing!  I'm stuck.  don't know what to do now.
<jedrick> ecobuntu: and i don't know why they choose parrot :p
<tritium> ecobuntu, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ecobuntu> jedrick: what's the parrot mean?  is that like there avatar?
<ecobuntu> ok
<TMG> Im getting this error when i sudo modprobe ndiswrapper: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<ecobuntu> jedrick: maybe you don't have the plugin installed properly?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know why i'm getting this checkinstall error when trying to use 686? http://brokenladder.com/index.php?page=contact
<jedrick> ecobuntu: ye, some kinda like that
<Mr_Milenko> Does ubuntu have "drivers" for the FatX filesystem??
<econobuntu> if it wasnt for the ubuntu family, I wouldve used another distro
<TMG> what is going on?
<misfit_toy> jedrick, where did you get the plugin from?
<kronicdreamer> i have Nvidia FX 5500 OC, will it work on Ubuntu?
<Mr_Milenko> (The xbox filesystem)
<jedrick> ecobuntu: maybe, coz i didn't installed any plugins yet. only the gaim-vv
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<pegasus> BROKEN_LADDER  INFORMATION OVERLOAD
<BROKEN_LADDER> misfit_toy google
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p508B6CC4.dip.t-dialin.net]  by bob2
<ecobuntu> jedrick: gaim-vv is a plugin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<jedrick> ecobuntu: but isn't that the -vv is the plugin
<jedrick> ecobuntu: ye
<misfit_toy> BROKEN_LADDER, I'm trying to help him, not find plugins
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus information overload?
<kronicdreamer> i have Nvidia FX 5500 OC, will it work on Ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> misfit_toy oh..oops
<ecobuntu> jedrick: did you install it?  it's a tarball right?
<jedrick> ecobuntu: i get it using apt
<ecobuntu> jedrick: oh really? it's available there?
<pegasus> BROKEN_LADDER e yaha way too many ways to contact you
<jedrick> ecobuntu: eys
<jedrick> i mean yes
<pupil> flash still does not work in my browser
<pupil> http://bmw.ca
<N6REJ> !tell kronicdreamer about Nvidia
<ecobuntu> jedrick: hmm...i don't have it in my repositories
<nicholas_paul> pupil i hate to tell you this, but to get flash, i just went to a site that needed it and clicked 'download the plugin' .
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus you can't have too many.
<ecobuntu> do you have a special repository?
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus the point is, did you click on the enum number?
<jedrick> ecobuntu: search it using apt, i think it's in there
<BROKEN_LADDER> pegasus do you have a sip phone?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: ijust did
<ecobuntu> jedrick: i got no hit
<N6REJ> Seveas: HELP!
<jedrick> ecobuntu: :p i do have, i jsut searched it
<tritium> N6REJ, what's going on?
<fletch33> if i installed freenx and choose to create a key and then i read that i should have choose not to how can i uninstall it so i can go thru the setup again
<pegasus> BROKEN_LADDER i have a iax phone kiax
<N6REJ> tritium: I can't get fdisk to work properly... no access to /dev/hda from live cd :(
<ecobuntu> jedrick: weird...am i the only one?  do you have a special repository in your sources.list file?
<misfit_toy> fletch33, there's a freenx wizard in the menu as I recall
<jedrick> jedrick: nope
<fletch33> if i try to re-install it says it is already the newest version
<ecobuntu> hmmm
<ecobuntu> wierd
<jedrick> jedrick: im just new to linux so i didn't change anything
<jedrick> ops
<econobuntu> hey guys, how do I make mplayer play the wmv files instead of totem
<ecobuntu> jedrick: so are you running gaim now?
<tritium> N6REJ, what happens when you try?
<fletch33> misfit_toy, under apps or what i cant find it
<N6REJ> tritium: it doesn't exist!
<bimberi> ubotu tell econobuntu about defaultapp
<jedrick> ecobuntu: yes
<econobuntu> mozilla-mplayer only works for mozilla maybe? cuase it's not working for firefox
<misfit_toy> fletch33, internet/NX
<ecobuntu> oh man AIM sucks...they added bots to my buddies list
<intelikey> N6REJ not scsi is it ?
<tritium> N6REJ, that's bizarre
<econobuntu> bimberi, I mean in firefox
<misfit_toy> fletch33, apps/internet/NX
<N6REJ> intelikey: nope.
<ecobuntu> jedrick: click tools, then plugin action
<ecobuntu> jedrick: is webcam there?
<N6REJ> intelikey: WD80G
<fletch33> misfit_toy, it is not there
<jedrick> ecobuntu: wait i'll check
<bimberi> econobuntu: that i don't know sry
<econobuntu> :'(
<jedrick> ecobuntu:  nooooooooooooo
<misfit_toy> fletch33, then I don't know what to tell ya...if Seveas was around he might know.
<jedrick> ecobuntu: no plugins
<ecobuntu> jedrick: well...it should be
<intelikey> N6REJ tried  sudo MAKEDEV ide     ?
<fletch33> misfit_toy, can i somehow uninstall it
<blanky> what plugin do i need to play wmv files in firefox, mplayer-mozilla isnt working
<pavelich> anyone here run an nvidia fx5200 so they can get dual outputs?
<N6REJ> intelikey: nope.
<jedrick> ecobuntu: how come mines not
<fletch33> misfit_toy,  so i can start over
<shaji> how to play mp3
<ecobuntu> jedrick: go tools, then preferences
<misfit_toy> fletch33, sudo apt-get remove nx-client (or whatever it's called)
<zoexii> hello, question 1... how do I turn off th startup noise on login?
<tritium> N6REJ, so what exactly is installed?  You can't boot into your system?
<jedrick> ok
<joshua__> could someone please tell me what the command for installing kubuntu is?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: then go down to plugins
<zoexii> joshua__, use synaptic,
<fletch33> misfit_toy,  thanks for you rhelp
<tritium> joshua__, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ecobuntu> jedrick: see if you can locate that plugin
<misfit_toy> fletch33, np
<zoexii> joshua__, search for kde and install
<ecobuntu> jedrick: if you can click the box next to it
<lightbright> anyone worked out how to tell mplayer to play the video at half size?
<jedrick> k
<joshua__> thank you tritium
<supo> hi.. i'm having a lil trouble with compiling (anything) it gives qt warnings and doesn't compile anything i wish to compile, i've looked from forums and all over web and noticed many have the same problem.. anyone know how to help this situation?
<Octane> anyone here have a yahoo pop3 solution?
<ecobuntu> am i the only one who does have gaim-vv in their repositories?
<intelikey> N6REJ looked for  ls /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/    ?
<supo> oh, and i'm using kubuntu
<Turtlewind> Hi - I have a problem using Sudo - it gives me the error "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov 18 10:51:39 2005"
<lightbright> supo: why not just use aptitude to install?
<tritium> Octane, yes, for $
<ecobuntu> doesn't
<ecobuntu> not does
<Octane> cute
<misfit_toy> Octane, look at http://freshmeat.net and search for yahoo mail
<N6REJ> tritium: ok, here's the deal... When I ORIGINALLY built the system I put everything in one 80G partition.  SHAME ON ME!!!  , so now, I need to change it so that there are several smallery partitions... I've shrunk the partition with parted, np but I can't make new paritions.
<supo> aptitude?
<blanky> guys my mplayer-mozilla plugin is only working in mozilla, not firefox :(
<ecobuntu> N6REJ: use fdisk
<Turtlewind> (my system clock was wrong before and I changed it, so I guess that Sudo is refusing to work because the last time it was used is in the future)
<supo> i can't install everything with apt-get.. like window decorations and such
<jedrick> ecobuntu:  man it's not in there
<Turtlewind> is this a known problem, and if so how do I solve it?
<Razor-X> ecobuntu: ..... fdisk? we aren't Neolithic peoples
<N6REJ> intelikey: ok, let me write it down and go over to the server.
<tritium> N6REJ, but can you still boot without a live cd?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: run dpkg -L gaim-vv
<N6REJ> tritium: yep
<ecobuntu> jedrick: at terminal to make sure it's installed
<jedrick> ok
<tritium> N6REJ, then run fdisk from there, not the live cd
<ecobuntu> Razor-X: are you afraid of the terminal ;)
<Razor-X> ecobuntu: I use a terminal all the time
<N6REJ> tritium: can't it says /dev/hda is mounted!
<Razor-X> ecobuntu: but not *fdisk*, cfdisk is fine, but not *fdisk* :P
<ecobuntu> Razor-X: fdisk is the bomb
<jedrick> ecobuntu: it say's that gaim-vv is not installed.
<jesseman_> fdisk > anything microsoft
<runelind> grr
<ecobuntu> jedrick: apt-get install gaim-vv
<jedrick> ok
<runelind> so what is the best way to mount my mac home directory from ubuntu?
<Razor-X> ecobuntu: i'm actually a terminal lover, of sorts :P
<N6REJ> brb.. gonna go try intelikeys suggestion.
<intelikey> N6REJ not fdisk /dev/hda1     leave the '1' off
<zoexii> hello again, upon login to gnome there is a very long very loud startup noise.  I want to turn it off. is there a way to do this?
<N6REJ> intelikey: ok.
<shaji> how to install xmms
<ecobuntu> jedrick: is it install gaim-vv?
<shaji> help me help me
<jedrick> ecobuntu: no package, but when i try to search i got this gaim-vv-1.2.0 - Package created with checkinstall 1.5.3
<blanky> can someone please help me :'(
<ecobuntu> jedrick: ok...that means you created it...it's needs to be installed with dpkg
<N6REJ> intelikey: should I be on livecd or regular boot?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: or you could use a repository i just found
<blanky> I need the mplayer plugin for firecox, the only one I have is for mozilla, but I need it for firefox!
<ecobuntu> jedrick: add it to your sources.list then apt-get update && apt-get install gaim-vv
<jedrick> ecobuntu: what
<ecobuntu> jedrick: either way
<jedrick> ok
<choudeshell> Need a bit of help here; I need someone to send me a large file to test the speed of this throttle.
<shaji> how to install xmms
<ecobuntu> jedrick: which way do you want to do it?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: dpkg or apt-get?
<StinkyRyan> shaji, what?
<jedrick> ecobuntu: apt, coz it installs automatically
<jedrick> :p
<shaji> i can't install xmms
<mlalkaka> will a .deb package made for debian work on ubuntu?
<intelikey> either way N6REJ the command is  'sudo cfdisk /dev/hda '     or plain fdisk if you prefer
<ecobuntu> jedrick: ok (dpkg is automatic too).
<StinkyRyan> shaji, what are you trying?
<shaji> StinkyRyan what can i do
<choudesh_clone> Anyone want to send me a file so I can test this mirror?
<blanky> someone help me out :'(
<ecobuntu> jedrick:  so gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blanky> I need mplayer plugin for firefox, not mozilla!
<ecobuntu> jedrick: then add these two lines
<jedrick> ecobuntu: then
<N6REJ> intelikey: ok, brb
<shaji> StinkyRyan i want playing mp3
<ecobuntu> jedrick: deb http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian unstable main
<ecobuntu> jedrick: deb-src http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian unstable main
<jedrick> ecobuntu: ok
<ecobuntu> jedrick: done?  then save
<shaji> how to install
<ecobuntu> jedrick: apt-get update
<ecobuntu> jedrick: apt-get install gaim-vv
<zoexii> mlalkaka, it should provided you have all dependencies, use dpkg
<StinkyRyan> shaji, http://ubuntuguide.org/#xmms
<jedrick> ecobuntu: not yet, wait
<ecobuntu> jedrick: also you might want to add a line like this #gaim-vv
<intelikey> blanky 'apt-cache search mplayer '    will list anything in your selected resources
<synackuator> does anyone else have adelphia!!!?!?!?!
<ecobuntu> jedrick: that way you'll remember why you added that line
<ecobuntu> jedrick: that hash (#) is for a comment
<BROKEN_LADDER> where is package architecture specified for programs like checkinstall to use?
<mlalkaka> zoexii, thanks.
<blanky> mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<blanky> is one of them
<Turtlewind> sorry to ask again, but can anyone help me with a problem with Sudo?
<blanky> but it's not working in firefox, it works in mozilla but not firefox
<La_PaRCa> Turtlewind, shoot
<jedrick> ecobuntu: man got conflict, i think i have to remove some gaim first.
<ecobuntu> Turtlewind: it's best just to ask the question then asking for permission :) (cause that's what we're here for is to help)
<ecobuntu> jedrick: why?
<Turtlewind> La_PaRCa - it tells me "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov 18 10:51:39 2005"
<blanky> I already know about the repositories...
<blanky> look, I installed mplayer-mozilla
<Turtlewind> this is probably due to me changing the system time, which was badly wrong on my computer
<jedrick> ecobuntu: dunno. maybe the installed gaim-vv
<blanky> plugin, and its working in mozilla, but not FIREFOX
<blanky> *caps*
<kronicdreamer> is there anything i can download to use windows stuff for linux?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: dpkg -r gaim-vv
<ecobuntu> jedrick: oops...put a sudo in front of that
<Turtlewind> and now Sudo thinks that it was last used at some point in the future, so it doesn't want to let me play
<bimberi> kronicdreamer: wine
<bimberi> ubotu tell kronicdreamer about wine
<Turtlewind> sudo -k and -K don't work (they give me the same 'too far in the future' error
<jedrick> ok
<kronicdreamer> is there a site?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: did that work?
<bimberi> kronicdreamer: http://www.winehq.org
<kronicdreamer> just point me in the right dir
<kronicdreamer> kewl thnx
<ecobuntu> jedrick:  sudo apt-get install gaim-vv (if that worked)
<Turtlewind> but strangely, it works perfectly in the virtual terminals
<bimberi> kronicdreamer: np :) - note that it's only for i386 (not amd64 or ppc...)
<La_PaRCa> Turtlewind, probably
<intelikey> kronicdreamer the right direction is use apt to install wine
<ana> sudo apt-get install wine
<ecobuntu> tritium are you a moderator?
<La_PaRCa> Turtlewind, you probably have some funky timestamps in a file
<jedrick> ecobuntu: when i try to remove it says that ignoring request to remove gaim-vv which is not installed
<La_PaRCa> Turtlewind, what were you trying to do?
<bimberi> kronicdreamer: indeed, install it via ubuntu, but learn about it on that site
<jedrick>  Conflicts: gaim
<jedrick>            Conflicts: gaim-gnome
<jedrick>            Conflicts: gaim-data but 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<jedrick> oops
<ecobuntu> jedrick: sudo apt-get -f install
<N6REJ> intelikey: ok, I was able to start cfdisk properly, but the parition wasn't shrunk like I thought.  There is no room left.  So I tried parted and it won't change it as it thinks its a ext2 filesystem ( which it was when I first installed, but I upgraded it ) and says it has a "strange layout and can't change it "YET"  "
<Turtlewind> La_PaRCa - I am trying to install updates
<ecobuntu> jedrick: what does that do?  in the future...use pastebin
<ecobuntu> jedrick: someone will yell at you
<La_PaRCa> Turtlewind, try: sudo -K
<ecobuntu> or #flood
<La_PaRCa> Turtlewind, then try again with the updates
<jedrick> ok
<lightbright> how can I install libdvdcss?
<ecobuntu> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Turtlewind> I tried that; it gives me the same 'too far in the future' error
<ecobuntu> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> it has been said that libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<lightbright> ecobuntu: thanks
<ecobuntu> lightbright: just run the script
<tritium> ecobuntu, yes, I'm an op.  What's the matter?
<mustard5> Turtlewind, you having a sudo issue after changing the time?
<Turtlewind> mustard5 - yes
<ecobuntu> tritium: nothing...just curious...you always want to know who to make friends with :)
<totaka> Hi, is there anything special do I need to do to allow local user to upload a file?
<totaka> vsftpd
<mustard5> Turtlewind, have you tried rebooting?
<intelikey> N6REJ my sujestion is burn any and all data to cd that you wish to save and kill the 80g monster that is ruling your kingdom, make new partitions as needed.
<N6REJ> ;(
<totaka> I enabled localuser to login :(
<blanky> Guys, what do you use to play wmv files in firefox, mplayer-mozilla plugin isnt working for me in firefox
<intelikey> N6REJ you have created a monster.     it happens.
<mustard5> Turtlewind, I was troubleshooting with someone last week on the same problem..we tried all types of commands to reset the timestamp, but in the end a reboot fixed it
<ecobuntu> N6REJ: what's wrong with fdisk?  didn't you say you resized your partitions?  why not just install what you want to (i.e. another linux distro, windows, etc.)
<N6REJ> intelikey: I saved alot of stuff last night to a tarball.  The only thing I'm concerned about is the regular conf files.
<Turtlewind> mustard5 - no, I'd prefer not to right now because I'm downloading something, but if that will fix it I can do that in a few minutes
<tritium> N6REJ, don't fret.  My laptop drive died today
<ecobuntu> jedrick: how's it going?
<Dr_Willis> blanky,  you did instll the win32codec pack?
<Turtlewind> OK, I'll do that
<Turtlewind> thanks a lot
<N6REJ> ecobuntu: as I said a few ago it didn't resize like it told me.
<dirkson> Hey all. Anyone know where the gnome applets live? My battery indicator died and I'd really like it back.
<lightbright> ecobuntu: what script?
<tritium> N6REJ, it didn't really resize?
<N6REJ> <------- slaps his hand furiously for doing something so stupid that he knows better!
<jedrick> ecobuntu: dude it says that "The following packages will be REMOVED:  gaim gaim-data gaim-encryption ubuntu-desktop" is that ok?
<mustard5> Turtlewind, no guarantees it will work, but thats my experience with it
<jedrick> ecobuntu: i mean the ubuntu-desktop wil be remove
<ecobuntu> at terminal sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<smudo> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<lightbright> ecobuntu: run what script?
<N6REJ> tritium: nope it sure didn't... it SAID it did but it didn't
<intelikey> N6REJ most global configuration files are in /etc/    and personal ones are in $HOME/
<jedrick> ecobuntu: when i do the sudo apt0get install gaim-vv
<blanky> Dr_Willis: i installed w32codecs, is that it?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: ubuntu-desktop is fine
<Turtlewind> I'll come back once I've rebooted and tell you whether it worked
<ecobuntu> jedrick: it's a virtual package
<calderstrake> does anyone here run a teamspeak server by chance?
<mustard5> Turtlewind, that would be good
<jedrick> ecobuntu: ok
<ecobuntu> jedrick: it's fine to remove it
<N6REJ> intelikey: then I should be ok, cause all of /etc was backed, just not /usr/share
<tritium> N6REJ, I see
<ecobuntu> lightbright: at terminal sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Dr_Willis> blanky,  often theres just some funky wmv's out that ya cant fnd anything toplay.. try donloading the file manually an dplaying it.
<lightbright> ecobuntu: I typed:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<blanky> Dr_Willis: I installed w32codecs
<jedrick> ecobuntu:  WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! gaim-vv, what's this
<lightbright> ecobuntu: well that was easy :P
<Dr_Willis> blanky,  also may want to try xine, an vlc
<ecobuntu> jedrick: just say yes...it's cause your apt is greater than 0.6
<ecobuntu> jedrick: they are using authentication keys
<smudo> wasn't there a bot here to answer FAQs at one point?  I'm trying to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10
<jedrick> ecobuntu: ok
<lightbright> ecobuntu: is that all I needed to do to play back DVD?
<ecobuntu> lightbright: should be!
<Dr_Willis> smudo,  thats covered in the wiki in some detail.
<N6REJ> *sigh* well thanks guys... I feel very stupid, but its my fault.
<La_PaRCa> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<lightbright> ecobuntu: easy :) thanks
<ecobuntu> np
<ecobuntu> jedrick: so you've install gaim-vv and gaim now?
<blanky> Dr_Willis, I tried the same wmv in mozilla and it worked
<blanky> okay listen
<N6REJ> intelikey: can I meet you on offtopic for a few?
<smudo> thanks La_PaRCa
<blanky> wmplayer-mozilla only works in mozilla (at least for me)
<intelikey> yeah
<blanky> not firefox
<ecobuntu> i like being helpful
<smudo> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<jedrick> ecobuntu: yes.
<ecobuntu> jedrick: so you've got gaim installed?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: open it up and see if the plugin appears
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i specify which architecture gcc uses?  it's using i386 instead of 686.
<lightbright> is kxdocker nice to install on Breeze?
<blanky> how do I install xine, I installed totem-xine but I didnt know how to run it (just run totem?)
<jedrick> ecobuntu: im still installing the gaim-vv yet
<ecobuntu> ok
<maddash> is there a channel dedicated to ibm thinkpads?
<BROKEN_LADDER> blanky i believe you just run totem
<ecobuntu> jedrick: you know you could use synaptic and not apt-get if you want
<ecobuntu> jedrick: i'm just a command freak cause i learn linux on slackware
<blanky> okay, look, wmv files aren't working for me with mplayer in firefox :'(
<blanky> only in mozilla
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, with the -march=cpu-type option
<jedrick> ecobuntu: no i want apt-get
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium thanks
<ecobuntu> jedrick: you're a good man (or women)!
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium so i'd put in 686?
<jedrick> ecobuntu:  man
<jedrick> :p
<ecobuntu> jedrick: btw..here's the website i got those repositories off
<blanky> where can i get firefox plugins
<ecobuntu> jedrick: http://blog.mypapit.net/2005/09/gaim-vv-gaim-with-webcam-and-voice-support.html
<ecobuntu> jedrick: if you're insterested
<jedrick> ecobuntu: ok thnx
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, not quite.  man gcc for valid cpu types
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium i don't see any -march option in make
<lightbright> ecobuntu: was it wise of me to enter those pgp commands?
<mustard5> blanky, which particular plugin are you after?
<ecobuntu> lightbright: pgp commands?  i am not sure of what you're talkinga bout
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you asked about gcc
<blanky> mustard5: mplayer
<lightbright> ecobuntu: the gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466   &   gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -  from Seveas website
<lightbright> ecobuntu: was it wise of me to enter those commands?
<blanky> mustard5:I installed it, but it only works in mozilla and not firefox
<tritium> lightbright, yes
<ecobuntu> lightbright: sure
<lightbright> ecobuntu: not a security risk is it?
<ecobuntu> lightbright: you can always delete them later...you're not at a security risk
<ecobuntu> !pgp
<lightbright> tritium: ok just checking :) was worried :P
<ubotu> ecobuntu: Not a clue
<tritium> lightbright, no worries
<lightbright> ecobuntu: ok :)
<blanky> mustard5: the only helper I get and he's not talking :'(
<ecobuntu> lightbright: i think you can even delete them from synaptic IIRC
<lightbright> tritium: are you always so nice?  or did I get you on a good day? :)
<mustard5> blanky, hmm...I know mozplugger allows apps to run in firefox, but I think firefox would probably end up using totem as totem is the default
<lightbright> ecobuntu: ok cool
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium uhh..doesn't make use gcc?
<tritium> lightbright, well, I try to be.  it helps that you're so nice too :)
<lightbright> tritium: :)
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, make uses whatever you tell it to
<misfit_toy> group hug
<tritium> heh
<mustard5> blanky, you might be able to set mplayer as the default, but thats something that I am not sure how to do.
<lightbright> tritium: I always try to be respectful and patient with any teacher that is helping me learn.  Im twice the student than I am a teacher in life
<calderstrake> quick question... im trying to use a custom icon for the one-click links on the task bar.. .but they are all greyed-out
<calderstrake> who do i use a custom icon?
<calderstrake> how*
<tritium> lightbright, nice
<lightbright> misfit_toy: yeah, group hug ;)
<ecobuntu> jedrick: you know you can ONLY view a webcam with this plugin not broadcast
<ecobuntu> jedrick: and that's only with MSN and YAHOO users
<mustard5> blanky, is there any reason why you wouldn't want totem to run in firefox instead?
<jedrick> ecobuntu: ok
<lightbright> misfit_toy: I read once that if you never touch or hug a new born baby, they die!  thats how important hugs are to a human, even when they get older :)
<blanky> it's not working for me, totem sucks for me (it doesnt play the files), mplayer works (i tried in mozilla), and when i go to about:plugins it shows mplayer there too
<blanky> but I dont know how to set it as the default
<slew> hi, i have an error message: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file, where do i get this file?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium okay..i have an app i want to compile and install, and i want it to be compiled under i686
<BROKEN_LADDER> not i386
<misfit_toy> lightbright, interesting, but I've hugged lots of newborns, lightly of course.
<mustard5> blanky, I believe its possible, I just don't know how
<lightbright> misfit_toy: lol ;)
<blanky> :'S
<dducko> In Breezy, totem has issues with firefox
<dducko> What are you trying to do blanky?
<jesseman_> slew: what are you running?
<blanky> set mplayer to default-ly play wmv files
<blanky> instead of totem
<slew> KDX
<blanky> dducko please help me :'(
<dducko> In Firefox, or normally?
<dducko> Like after you download it.
<transgress> is it possible to update the ipod firmware in linux?
<jesseman_> slew: not familiar .. what does it do?
<blanky> no dducko
<blanky> embeded wmv files
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, did you run ./configure?
<dducko> Ahh ok.
<bur[n] er> transgress: possibly with wine?
<dducko> Hang on a second..
<jesseman_> slew: also, did you ever get your dirvers to work?
<bur[n] er> transgress: good demand to make of apple though :)
<transgress> bur[n] er: yeah
<blanky> in mozilla, when I go to a site, it has embedded wmv, it works, in firefox it tries to use totem and it doesnt work, i wanna set mplayer as default
<dducko> have you installed the mplyaer plugin yet blanky?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: did this work for you?
<jesseman_> slew: i mean drivers, of course :)
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to play .mmf (ringtone files) in ubuntu?
<blanky> dducko: yeah! and like i said, it works in mozilla but not firefox
<blanky> in firefox it triest to use totem instead
<blanky> frickin totem
<misfit_toy> blanky, you have to delete a file under the .firefox directory...pluginreg.dat I believe? then restart firefox
<tritium> easy there blanky
<dducko> blanky, still running firefox 1.0.7
<slew> jesseman_, yes, check tlinux. kdx is a chat/community type program. it worked before the fresh install, ive installed the build essential. im not trying to compile, im just trying to run the program.
<jesseman_> slew: ok, ive been in the chan for a bit :)
<dducko> blanky sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtot*
<blanky> dducko: what? yeah i think im running 1.0.7
* misfit_toy would look it up for blanky but system is tied up at the moment
<lightbright> im creating a gpg key and it keeps saying: Not enough random bytes available.  Please do some other work to give
<lightbright> !  Any ideas?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, lightbright
<derrickw> i wish i knew where all those conversations on bash.org occur. there must be some awesome irc channel out there that i'm missing
<blanky> dducko, i type that command in terminal?
<dducko> yeah
<blanky> sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtot*
<blanky> okay thanks!
<DShepherd> hey
<dducko> then restart firefox and see fi that fixed it
<ecobuntu> anyone know if firefox 1.5 is going to be backported?
<ecobuntu> it's pretty sweet
<transgress> ecobuntu: more than likely
<ecobuntu> transgress: i think it's already in sid
<DShepherd> ecobuntu: i guess so
<transgress> ecobuntu: then grab the sid package if you like...
<ecobuntu> well i am not that eager ;)
<transgress> i want a package for flock
<dducko> It isnt in the dapper repos yet
<dducko> Probally after the final comes out later this month
<jedrick> ecobuntu: man still don't got the plugins
<blanky> dducko: i think this might help, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=379297 , but I cant interpret it
<xinthea> anyone running rosegarden?
<blanky> can you help me dducko :(
<ecobuntu> jedrick: wierd
<lightbright> has anyone successfuly created a pgp key?
<ecobuntu> jedrick: i don't know what to say...does dpkg -L gaim-vv...show it as installed?
<blanky> dducko: are you there?
<La_PaRCa> HEy, anyone has any idea why seahorse freezes when I try to find a key in a server?
<blanky> dducko, what I want is to set mplayer as default player for wmv instead of totem
<crimsun> lightbright: (well, a GPG key, yes)
<Aree> Why Re-Writing CD on Gnome Baker ?
<lightbright> crimsun: it doesnt seem to work for me, any help?
<lightbright> crimsun: I type gpg --gen-key
<mustard5> blanky, did you restart firefox and try it after doing the command dducko showed you?
<lightbright> crimsun: but it says Not enough random bytes available.  Please do some other work to give
<dducko> blanky, that should have got rid of totem completley..
<blanky> mustard5: i didnt try the command
<jedrick> ecobuntu: ye, i think i need to restart the gaim-vv first :p
<dducko> the command I gave you removes the totem plugins
<blanky> yeah, I dont want to get rid of totem, I want to know if theres a way of somply making it so that mplayer is used instead of mplayer
<mustard5> blanky, well it appears that that would take totem completely out of the equation with regards to firefox
<DShepherd> jedrick: I should try it out tooo
<DShepherd> jedrick: gaim-vv that is
<dducko> It just takes it out of firefox, you still have it
<DShepherd> jedrick: is it in the repos?
<ecobuntu> ok
<crimsun> lightbright: so you should bang on the keyboard, listen to music, move the mouse around, etc.
<misfit_toy> blanky, that doesn't remove totem from your system, just from firefox
<ecobuntu> DShepherd: he added a special repository
<lightbright> crimsun: I do that like crazy, but same message
<DShepherd> ecobuntu: which was?
<ecobuntu> DShepherd: http://blog.mypapit.net/2005/09/gaim-vv-gaim-with-webcam-and-voice-support.html
<ecobuntu> go there
<blanky> guys, but if it does that, then will it use mplayer instead?
<ecobuntu> add the repositories
<blanky> how can I just make it use mplayer instead, does this help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=379297
<mustard5> blanky, thats the plan
<DShepherd> k
<blanky> fine i'll try it
<blanky> read the site i gave you though, it might help but i dont get it
<ecobuntu> you won't be able to verify the package though cause i don't know where the gpg key is
<Bikram___> help
<blanky> yay it uses mplayer now
<blanky> I love you all
<blanky> you guys are so cool! :D
<blanky> *blanky hug*
<mindless> Hey im back, heh,
<dducko> *laughs as he slowly shakes his head*
<blanky> bye!
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> another happy customer ;)
<dducko> Always good.
<toshiba> i have toshiba satellite L10, how to support battery ??
<mindless> all i want to do is share my internet between to computers using ubuntu, ive read a few fourms, and no one seems to be specificly doing what im doing....would shorewall be a program that could do this, or is there a lighter one,,,i dont need a firewall.
<lightbright> crimsun: It worked now I banged the kb like it was insane
<lightbright> does anyone know  Dennis Kaarsemaker ?
<tritium> toshiba, what do you mean by support?
<crimsun> lightbright: that's Seveas.
<lightbright> crimsun:  ahh
<lightbright> crimsun:  for his name is on my pgp keys :P
<crimsun> tritium: are you using 2.6.15-3 in dapper with wpasupplicant on a centrino chipset?
<intelikey> mindless shorewall is a firewall me thinks
<wx9j> have an endless loop asking for password trying to talk to a win box , any iedas ?
<mindless> alright, it was said to have a few other parts in it also.
<tritium> crimsun, no, I'm not using dapper yet (only working ubuntu machine is my work laptop with breezy)
<toshiba> i wont support acpi
<ecobuntu> 2.6.15-3?  is that in dapper?
* tritium has the worst luck with laptop hard drives
<ecobuntu> what happened to 2.6.14-1?
<crimsun> tritium: oh, ok. I was going to mention my heads-up in -devel.
<crimsun> ecobuntu: we skipped it in favor of .15-rc
<tritium> crimsun, I saw that.  Thanks for making sure :)
<mindless> when i was networking these computers with redhad, i didnt need any extra programs, i just had to twink the DNS and IP's just right....but the options for that arent in the network settings, is there a mod or something to get those?
<mindless> redhat*
<toshiba> tritium, i wont support acpi
<cafuego> lightbright: he's asleep at the moment.
<ecobuntu> mindless: ifconfig?
<intelikey> yeah mindless one of these fellows can surely help you setup your network.      but i am network illiterate.
<lightbright> cafuego: :)
<tritium> toshiba, Tecra A10?
<lightbright> cafuego: I found Seveas really nice, just met him yesterday
<drcode> hi all
<intelikey> drcode
<cafuego> lightbright: online or irl?
<mindless> ifconfig a function of ubuntu?
<drcode> I install dovecot
<lightbright> online
<mindless> or a program?
<lightbright> anyway
<drcode> but its dosnt come with smtp ?
<lightbright> time to leave, thank you everyone, see you tomorrow :)
<ecobuntu> ifconfig is a unix command
<tritium> good night, lightbright
<cafuego> it *is* tomorrow <heh>
<ecobuntu> man ifconfig
<lightbright> tritium: :)
<wx9j> connect to server has no smb option to allow me to talk to my win box, any ideas why ?
<toshiba> tritium, satellite L10
<tritium> cafuego, how can the present be the future?  :)
<jedrick> ecobuntu: man still don't have the plugins
<mindless> oh great,
<BROKEN_LADDER> i got on air america radio
<cafuego> tritium: By the past being the present
<BROKEN_LADDER> i totally choked, but i got on.
<khermans> wx9j, just use nautilus with smb://192.168.x.x
<tritium> cafuego, but...
<BROKEN_LADDER> yayyyy
<ecobuntu> jedrick: that sucks...i don't know what to tell you
<mindless> might be able to use a walkthrew i found then
<mindless> altho its writen using the gui
<ecobuntu> jedrick: maybe you've stumbled on a bug
<khermans> wx9j, or Places -> Network Sevrers
<jedrick> ecobuntu: even my smiley is taken off
<mindless> and i dont know my way around the terminal.
<pc22> is vnc possible for two networks?
<Dr_Willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  now call up Art Bell!
<mindless> be back prolly, if i fail~
<cafuego> tritium: Please park all butts in the designated areas before enterting the channel.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Dr_Willis he's not on the radio right now.
<Terminus> mindless, you need NAT right? you could enable ip_forward and use iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -j MASQUERADE, maybe in post-up.
<Dr_Willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  Dang! - National Geograhic channel had a show on "Chuparacabras" yesterday :P
<wx9j> khermans, you got me there , this has been making me nuts for days
<ecobuntu> jedrick: hmm...i don't know
<khermans> wx9j, you mean it worked for you ?
<tritium> cafuego, :)
<khermans> good
<ecobuntu> mindless: what are you trying to do network computers?
<mindless> yes
<mindless> 2 computers, 1 with DSL coming threw eth0, and networked to the other comp threw eth1
<nothing> hello all
<intelikey> nothing
<ecobuntu> hmm...there must be some nice GUI but i am not sure...
<mustard5> welcome nothing
<german> hi [linner]  how're you doing
<tritium> toshiba, I do believe acpi works on the L10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatelliteProL10
<[linner] > hey german
<german> hi everybody
<nothing> can someone give me a hand with alps glidepoint
<joshua__1> hello, i am in kde now and am wondering how to get rid of gnome now to free up space
<wx9j> khermans, the browser did, got the shared folders showing in the browser
<khermans> wx9j, :-)
<[linner] > german, just fine thanks
<[linner] > :
<[linner] > :)
<german> [linner] , did you install ubuntu in your laptop??
<wx9j> but the damm thing wont let me look in the folder :)
<wawassoft> some one can chat in spanihs?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<[linner] > um a few days ago
<mindless> terminus dont happen to know a url too a howto on that do you?
<[linner] > so i'm trying to get this ndiswrapper to work for me
<Terminus> mindless, http://www.aboutdebian.com/proxy.htm
<german> wawassoft, usa el canal #ubuntu-es, sino yo soy de Per :P
<SirKillalot> heh that rox
<SirKillalot> what does "ayuda" mean?
<mindless> alright,
<toshiba> tritium, thanks
<tritium> SirKillalot, help
<[linner] > german, how are you?
<cafuego> Das ist kein Deutsch, du Lgner!
<cafuego> SirKillalot: 'help'.
<german> fine [linner]  I just installed Breezy in my pc
<intelikey> joshua__1 sudo apt-get remove gnome<blah>    and to find out what <blah> is   dpkg -la | grep gnome | less
<[linner] > oh that's great!
<Terminus> mindless, there's nothing like the terminal though. i've never tried setting up a NAT with a GUI. assuming you're using ppp for the modem, you could create a script for post-up using SNAT instead of MASQUERADE. forgot the exact line but it involved using the variables setup by pppd.
<wx9j> khermans, the places -netowrk servers sets me in an endless loop of asking for password
<[linner] > SURE wish i could get this ndiswrapper thing working
<[linner] > sucks not being able to use my laptop at work
<Terminus> mindless, oh, and that howto will make you use the terminal. ;)
<german> yeah [linner] , but it looks better tha Hoary but still having little problems
<khermans> wx9j, save it -- and if that fails just click cancel on the following screens
<crimsun> what doesn't work with ndiswrapper?
<khermans> wx9j, it will still let you ine
<[linner] > german, brb
<wx9j> I will try that
<khermans> wx9j, best thing to do is mount your shared stuff in /etc/fstab
<joshua__1> ok thanks intelikey
<Terminus> mindless, oh, and you can use /etc/sysctl.conf instead of placing it in the script in that howto.
<tritium> crimsun, linner's broadcom
<german> [linner] , brb? sorry i don't undestard
<german> haha
<intelikey> oh joshua__1 ubuntu-desktop will also be part of that list to remove.       you wont remove everything that comes up in the list of coures.....
<[linner] > german, jahajaja
<[linner] > :)
<[linner] > german, isn't that right? :)
<mindless> noted
<crimsun> [linner] : what error message(s) do you receive?
<german> yes [linner]  its jajaaaajaja
<Toran> can anyone point me to a guid for converting video files such as OGM, MKV, AVI, etc. into a format that will play on my dvd player?
<nothing> anyone able to get the alps glidepoint scroll to work in ubuntu 5.10?
<german> but what does brb means anyway??
<crimsun> Toran: doom9.org
<[linner] > crimsun... no error messages... my wlan simply isn't showing up
<crimsun> [linner] : breezy?
<tritium> german, "be right back..."
<[linner] > crimsun, yes
<Edgardoweb> # ututo
<german> tritium, thanks ;)
<[linner] > tritium, he knows... he was joking with me
<crimsun> [linner] : on an open net or one with WEP/WPA[2] ?
<german> [linner] , i didn't know hahaha
<wx9j> well khermans , still no luck, but thanks for the help.
<tritium> [linner] , oh, heh :)
<nothing> or could someone point me in the right direction?
<Edgardoweb>  ututometanse en # ututo
<german> [linner] , I didn't knew
<german> jajaja
<Edgardoweb>  ututometanse en /join  # ututo
<[linner] > crimsun, oh lord.... how do i find out?
<khermans> wx9j, you sure you have the user and password and dmoain correct
<[linner] > oh oh... my network
<crimsun> [linner] : it would be set on the wireless AP
<cafuego> Edgardoweb: Why are you spamming?
<[linner] > crimsun, it's wpa
<[linner] > crimsun, should i make it open
<[linner] > ?
<Toran> crimsun: the howto references a software called "dvd2svcd", which appears to be a win32 program
<crimsun> [linner] : I presume you're using wpasupplicant with ndiswrapper?
<JonasNZ> whats the best place to look for help trying to get suspend to ram working, if i try sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh i get a bit of black screen, then I see my gfx card details like on boot and then i get blue bars
<[linner] > crimsun, i don't know what that is... so I doubt that I am... download it through synaptic?
<wx9j> the domain is correct although it keeps defaulting to some MSHOME crap, this is a test sys to the passwd is same on both box
<crimsun> [linner] : if you're using WPA on your wireless AP, you have to use wpasupplicant with ndiswrapper
<[linner] > ok... i'll go get it
<[linner] > brb
<tritium> JonasNZ, you need to uncomment line 2 of /etc/default/acpi-support, and possibly play around with a few of the settings
<Edgardoweb> cafuego no hablo english
<[linner] > crimsun, i downloaded it... it's installed (wpasupplicant)
<[linner] > crimsun, what should I do now?
<Edgardoweb>  ututo metanse en /join  # ututo
<JonasNZ> sum1 /kick Edgardoweb plz
<tritium> Edgardoweb, please go to #ubuntu-es
<joshua__1> hey intelikey, do i have to remove each package one at a time?
<cafuego> tritium: Whilst you're at it, *!*@85.* are pretty much all spambots.
<Edgardoweb> jonasnz: :S
<Edgardoweb> :S
<crimsun> [linner] : you need to edit /etc/default/wpasupplicant and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<cafuego> Edgardoweb: Sja, ik spreek ook niet wat jij daar spreekt, maar je hoort mij niet 9tot nu toe dan) in het nederlands zeuren.
<[linner] > crimsun, ok i'll open it....
<crimsun> [linner] : you may wish to take a look in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/
<[linner] > crimsun, would it just be easier to open my network?
<tritium> cafuego, your'e so observant
<wx9j> khermans, when I select connect to server, the service type has no SMB option, am I missing some code somewhere
<tritium> you're, even
<cafuego> tritium: Nono, they been at it all day (seveas banned 'em this morning)
<[linner] > crimsun, what do i do to open the file?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<khermans> wx9j, dunno
<wx9j> k
<drcode> dovecot , what SMTP server I can use?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.*]  by tritium
<cafuego> drcode: postfix is installed already. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow postfix' will get you started.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<cafuego> tritium: muaha - cheers :-)
<drcode> thanx
<khermans> drcode, postfix
<drcode> thanx alot
<tritium> cafuego, thank you too
* cafuego is always happy to help annoy unsuspecting spammers
<robert11> Time to go hohe I think
<robert11> home
<cafuego> tritium: didya see that one?
<crimsun> tritium: it's better to remove that ban and to set +r
<cafuego> robert11: are you abusing a client's banmdwidth for irc? :-)
<tritium> hmm?
<crimsun> [linner] : you can use any editor with sudo
* tritium was getting ready to head upstairs to bed
<robert11> No just mine. But home is next room
<cafuego> 'iiuuxoci@81.214.95.142'
<crimsun> tritium: the floodbots come from too many IPs; it's better just to set +r temporarily
<robert11> looking at using zenity to make a bash script to write fstab files
<robert11> to get round VFS problem with openoffice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<robert11> go around problem
<[linner] > crimsun, there is no file in that folder
<[linner] > only a tar.gz file
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.*]  by tritium
<crimsun> [linner] : wpa_supplicant.conf.gz ?
<[linner] > yep
<[linner] > actually
<[linner] > no
<crimsun> [linner] : you can open that using vim
<[linner] > actually yes
<[linner] > wpa_supplicant.conf.gz
<crimsun> or z{less,more}
<[linner] > crimsun what's vim?
<crimsun> [linner] : the editor ViM
<robert11> vi on steroids
<[linner] > ok
<cafuego> vim is, like, better than vi
<bimberi> cafuego: spoken like ubotu :P
<cafuego> robert11: Looks like ooo has no 'favourites' option in the load/save dialogs either :-(
<cafuego> Aree: Thank you for NOT doing that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tritium
<benplaut> Vi IMproved
<[linner] > crimsun, i don't have that editor
<[linner] > crimsun, nothing happens
<robert11> no. nada. nothing.:-(
<cafuego> [linner] : use your favourite editor or pager.
<[linner] > ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dabaR> [linner] : yes, you do have that editor, its under vi in a terminal.
<[linner] > ok
<tritium> good night, friends
<dabaR> night
<cafuego> tritium: g'night :-)
<[linner] > night tritium  :)
<bimberi> nn tritium
<tritium> :)
<robert11> if I use bash script with zenity I  can su to root, re-write fstab then run mount
<dabaR> hehe
<robert11> i reallly just want to "patch" the fstab though
<robert11> sorry using this as a whiteboard
<dabaR> robert11: that above, the zenity part, that was not a question was it?
<[linner] > ya'll it's telling me i don't have the right permissions
<cafuego> robert11: backup the orig, replace when done.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> y'all:set the permissions
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by crimsun
<lightbright> hi
<cafuego> lightbright: that was a short nap
<[linner] > dabaR, i can't ... it's all greyed out
<[linner] > lightbright, hello :)
<lightbright> how can I install something similar to k3b?
<german> hi lightbright
<robert11> Ahh. So a temp fstab while on
<cafuego> lightbright: sudo apt-get install k3b
<lightbright> cafuego: yeah just needed to install cd-rw burning software
<lightbright> cafuego: do I need to install whole KDE for that?
<robert11> network
<lightbright> german: hello :)
<cafuego> lightbright: Or simply insert a blank Cd and see what Gnome does :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<rabeldable> hey linner
<dabaR> [linner] : you are not the owner than, use the terminal, with sudo chmod +<whatever permissions you need> /path/file
<lightbright> [linner] : hi
<[linner] > :)
<lightbright> cafuego: what if its not blank and you want to make it blank? :)
<[linner] > dabaR, i think i'm just going to open up my network ... this is a pain in the but
<[linner] > butt
<lightbright> cafuego: is there a GUI similar to k3b?
<dabaR> show us
<rabeldable> whats the prob, linner?
<cafuego> lightbright: Do ya have that option when right-clicking it?
<crimsun> [linner] : you just need to edit those two files, and then restart wpasupplicant
<[linner] > rabeldable, i have a wpa enabled networked and ndiswrapper won't work
<cafuego> lightbright: gnomebaker
<[linner] > crimsun, ok i'll try
<dabaR> crimsun: omg, you are not really almost done with that supplicant, are you?
<crimsun> dabaR: eh?
<dabaR> crimsun: do you and [linner]  have it almost working?
<lightbright> cafuego: yes
<crimsun> dabaR: ...I just started troubleshooting it with her
<lightbright> is gnomebaker as good as k3b?
<dabaR> crimsun: ok.
<[linner] > crimsun, oh i thought you said i just had to edit the file and i was done...
<[linner] > bummer
<robert11> good night
<crimsun> [linner] : well yes, you need to edit those two files and restart wpasupplicant. This means you'll need both ndiswrapper and wpasupplicant working.
<robert11> off to break computer
<intelikey> hehe good night robert
<xtr> GAH. HOw come traceroute don't work?
<xtr> Is tracepath the replacement for traceroute?
<lightbright> night all
<[linner] > crimsun, ok.. so i just edited the /etc/default/wpasupplicant - i just guessed...
<dabaR> xtr: install what does not work is step #1
<[linner] > and now i'm editing the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<[linner] > but this one i don't have any idea
<xtr> Oh.
<[linner] > crimsun, is the ssid the wpa key?
<dabaR> [linner] : paste what you are not sure of, to pastebin
<[linner] > dab
<[linner] > ok
<rabeldable> linner: here is an example: http://www.dw-itsecurity.de/content/view/67/122/
<crgeist> hey guys... can anyone tell me how to fix configure: error: c compiler cannot create executables please?
<crimsun> [linner] : there's an example options= line in /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<crimsun> crgeist: install 'build-essential'
<[linner] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4656
<[linner] > crimsun, that's the one that's locked
<crgeist> crimsun: it says install: too few arguments
<[linner] > crimsun, and quite honestly i'm too tired to try and figure out how to unlock it ...
<[linner] > i just want to get this bugger online and go to bed
<crimsun> [linner] : that default config is for an open network
<crimsun> crgeist: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<[linner] > crimsun, ok... maybe i'll just do that
<[linner] > this is a pain
<[linner] > :(
<[linner] > crimsun, thank you so much for all your help....
<[linner] > i'm sorry to be so cranky
* [linner]  is beat-tired
<[linner] > g
<[linner] > g'night all
<khermans> linner
<crgeist> crimsun: thanks
<khermans> hey, is linner hot?
<crimsun> that's way off-topic.
<crimsun> crgeist: np
<khermans> crimsun, meet me in ubuntu-offtopic to discuss
<intelikey> startx is too long  maybe i'll add an alias
<khermans> ln -s `which startx` /usr/bin/sx
<khermans> or /usr/bin/s3x
<GURT> am i not supposed to be able to download w32codecs from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ via synaptic ?
<GURT> i get a 403 error and a punch in the face every time i try to
<mustard5> GURT, simply adding that url will not give you access no
<GURT> well.. i followed the instructions on that page
<mustard5> GURT, you would have to add a properly formatted line to your sources.list and add the gpg key
<crgeist> sorry, but now it says please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<crgeist> what does that mean?
<intelikey> i'd guess it is looking for kernel hedders
<intelikey> errr headers
<GURT> mustard5: i'm pretty sure i added the gpg key correctly.. it said OK when i was done
<crgeist> ok, let me see... thanks
<mustard5> GURT, you could try the source-o-matic link to add the repo if you really must have it in synaptic.  I wouldn't keep it enabled after you have downloaded what you want though
<mustard5> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<GURT> and also.. i downloaded skype from there already
<GURT> mustard5: i'll check that out, thanks
<mustard5> GURT, it might just be that the server is down
<mustard5> GURT, its been getting some heavy use lately
<GURT> i can imagine
<GURT> thanks
* misfit_toy thinks someone said Seveas had some work to do on it tonite
<mike4263> man, I was rambling on in the unregged channel
<mike4263> I didnt even know they had those
<misfit_toy> heh
<mike4263> hey, after my monitor suspends my X session; sometimes my usb mouse doesnt come back
<mike4263> .  I have to kill X
<mike4263> .  i'm running breezy badger
<crgeist> i used to use ubuntu a while ago.. what happened to aptget?
<crgeist> or apt-get
<mike4263> nothin
<mike4263> its still there
<Madpilot> crgeist: nothing - but GAI or Synaptic are cool
<mike4263> aptitude is alright
<mike4263> kind of confusing interface
<crgeist> im trying to install the kernel headers
<sethk> 'evening, all.  I'm considering loading ubuntu on this laptop, because it manages to find the wireless network on this laptop (the other distros don't).  After I load it, though, I have none of the X development support files.  Is there an apt-get, or some other command, that will load up the X development stuff as one big group?
<mike4263> anybdoy have any idea about the mouse?
<crgeist> does anyone know the command?
<sethk> mike4263, does disconnecting/reconnecting help?
<sethk> crgeist, there is a catagory for kernel headers in synaptic
<mike4263> ha, never tried
<crgeist> sethk, let me see
<mike4263> i never really had anything of importance open
<sethk> mike4263, worth a try
<mike4263> i use my laptop mostly these days
<mike4263> i usually only run webpages and aim on this box, client side that this
<sethk> mike4263, I've had that problem with fedora and disconnecting/reconnecting usually gets the mouse back
<mike4263> cool
<sethk> mike4263, I mostly see the problem when I use my KVM switch, though.
<mike4263> can i specify usb mouses in X config?
<mike4263> how do I use ATI drivers?
<misfit_toy> mike4263, if it has a center wheel on it, give it a few scrolls, that might wake it up as well
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mike4263> ya
<dabaR> ubotu: tell mike4263 about ati
<mike4263> cool
<mike4263> how do the ubuntu version numbers work?
<misfit_toy> year.month
<mike4263> ah
<rob1> seth_k, just use apt-get/synaptic to install them
<intelikey> <mike4263> can i specify usb mouses in X config?  <--- yes and if you run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '  it will ask you about the mouse when it gets to that part.
<rob1> or sethk rather
<senectus> I'm trying to setup an instant "redirect" so that when someone browses to www.domainname.com it forwards them to /var/www/wp/index.php but I don't want to change my "root" directory from /var/www/ ??
<intelikey> senectus symlink ?
<sethk> senectus, you can do that in the apache configuration by treating it as a virtual domain
<sethk> senectus, it will work fine even if it isn't really virtual
<sethk> senectus, or a link as intelikey suggested is probably a simpler solution
<intelikey> ln -s /var/www/ /var/www/wp/   ?
<senectus> what you mean "ln -s /var/www/wp/yadda.php /var/www/yadda.htm" ?
<intelikey> i was thinking the whole dir.  but what ever works.
<sethk> senectus, the directory is definitely the way to go
<sethk> senectus, although apache can at times be bitchy about directory links.
<sethrd> df -h
<sethrd> Oops, wrong window.
<dooglus> is it possible to have 2 different IP addresses in the same local subnet with a single LAN card?
<intelikey> heh ls -s ////////////////////////sbin/chroot //var/www/wp/blah.html     lol
<dducko> be back shortly... hopefully...
<sethk> back in a bit, thanks, everyone
<crgeist> i get this error when trying to configure: Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<crgeist> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<crgeist> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<crgeist> kernel headers are installed
<crgeist> can anyone help me please?
<dooglus> crgeist: does /usr/src/linux exist?
<crgeist> no, what should be the default?
<mustard5> crgeist, I think you are looking for a package like linux-source-yourkernelversion  where your kernel version is determined by uname -r
<dooglus> crgeist: make a link from /usr/src/linux to linux-2.6.12 or wherever the sources are
<dooglus> mustard5: he only needs the headers, not the whole sources
<crgeist> im a newbie.. i dont know much
<mustard5> dooglus, k
<dooglus> crgeist: you using breezy?
<dabaR> dooglus: man ifconfig: interface - The name of the interface.  This is usually a driver  name  followed  by a unit number, for example eth0 for the first Ethernet interface. If your kernel supports  alias  interfaces,  you  can specify  them  with  eth0:0 for the first alias of eth0. You can use them to assign a second address. To delete an  alias  interface use ifconfig eth0:0 down aliases are deleted, if you delete the first (primary).
<crgeist> dooglus: yes
<dducko> sudo apt-get instal linux-headers-`uname -r`
<crgeist> 5.10
<dducko> Thats the back ticks on the ~ key not ' with the "
<dducko> Installing Nvidia crgeist?
<crgeist> alsa
<dooglus> crgeist: looks like the kernel headers are in /usr/include, not /usr/src/linux
<crgeist> alsa drivers for the sound card
<crgeist> its a laptop
<mustard5> dducko, is this valid too, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<crgeist> thanks guys, im going to try both
<dducko> I dotn know, I know the other way works.. did it a couple times
<dooglus> mustard5: I might have been wrong there - looking at his error message maybe he does need the full sources
<dducko> I can try hang on, just expiermenting in this install right now
<mustard5> dducko, I just ran that command I put up too. it seems to work
<dabaR> mustard5: yes, its variable substitution, it seems.
<dducko> mustard5, yep it works
<aftertaf> hi all :)
<mustard5> cool
<dducko> hello aftertaf
<mustard5> I have had trouble remembering that one :)
<mustard5> hey aftertaf !
<dabaR> its the ` of variables:P
<intelikey> aftertaf
<dducko> Im realitively new anyway, just pick up stuff like that, cause its easier, and seems more like the Linux way
<mustard5> dducko, same here ;)
<dabaR> dducko: Unix...
<BROKEN_LADDER> how easy/difficult is it to use two monitors in ubuntu?
<crgeist> mustard5: thanks, that worked
<dducko> yeah yeah..
* intelikey thought it was command line 'expansion'
<BROKEN_LADDER> is it as simple as specifying the output device to mplayer?
<aftertaf> hey all 3 of yas ;)
<dducko> mustard5, went from pure winxp to pure Ubuntu (Hoary) on August 29
<aftertaf> yeah dducko  :) good move
<_native_> so helix player doesnt acutally play the standard real formats?
<crimsun> _native_: it can't
<_native_> thats is so stupid!
<aftertaf> lol too true
<mustard5> dducko, I went from win98se to Hoary in June.   :)
<crimsun> _native_: those formats require real.com's proprietary codecs that are only distributed with realplayer
<_native_> fake opensource
<Gunlance> Hey all ! So here's my wacky problem. I just installed Ubuntu and once everything has loaded...I get a screen that is full of a lot of colors like a video error any ideas...
<dducko> I thought so.. now im breaking stuff trying to mess around with a dapper install, kind  of thrilling... i really need to get a life..
<dabaR> Gunlance: what laptop?
<mustard5> dducko, heheh you sound as bad as me..I'm on dapper atm too
<Gunlance> hehe, no laptop a PC
<aftertaf> dducko:  qemu or debootstrap
<dducko> You lost me there...
<dducko> whats qemu?
<aftertaf> !info qemu
<_native_> its so frusterating that most site like npr.org only provide their content in real formats.
<ubotu> qemu: (fast processor emulator), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 0.7.0-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1783 kB, Installed size: 5332 kB
<_native_> *sites
<mustard5> Gunlance, what vid card?
<JonasNZ> i can get my acpi sleep to work, but when i wake the computer up the machine hangs with a blank screen any ideas?
<Gunlance> XFX 6600GT 128mb AGP 8x
<dducko> Yeah, still lost..
<aftertaf> lol
<intelikey> Gunlance  [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]   and login   then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '
<aftertaf> dducko:  its a sort of virtual machine...
<_native_> oh well npr.org is run by the CPB which is now becoming a mouthpiece for the B admin.
<dducko> ahh ok.. If you say so.
<Gunlance> when do I do press those keys?
<dducko> I just wish I could get my Nvidia drivers installed.. heh.. all kinds of pains..
<mustard5> Gunlance ctrl + alt + f7 to get back ;)
<intelikey> that is how to reconfigure your Xorg  yes Gunlance
<aftertaf> dducko:  i d/led a live cd iso and ran it qwith qemu cd.iso and it ran the cd as if i had booted on it :)
<Gunlance> er, yeah, but when do I press those keys
<hussam> how do I backport a simple application using the .dsc file? I downloaded the orig.tar.gz , the .diff.gz and the .dsc for that application. now how do I build the deb?
<Gunlance> to start configuring Xorg
<dducko> ahh Ok..
<crimsun> hussam: you use pbuilder.
<mustard5> Gunlance, try now...go in and come back
<intelikey> first.
<dducko> I had a second hardrive in here, did a fresh Breezy Install and did a dist-upgrade
<Gunlance> right when ubuntu is starting?
<intelikey> from the pretty colour screen
<_native_> i need some opinions on media players.
<dducko> Still have my other Breezy install on the Big drive
<mustard5> Gunlance, no right where you are now
<pdk> wheee
<Gunlance> heh, ah ok, I can not get there right now (dual boot machine in winxp pro right now)
<pdk> trying to install ubuntu 50 million times is so fun :D
<aftertaf> anything new in breezy worth sending a postcard to my mum about??? :] 
<pdk> should i be worried
<pdk> if it's just sitting there on the "uncompressing linux..." part and the cd drive's light turns off?
<mustard5> Gunlance, its better if you run the command before X has started
<intelikey> Gunlance [alt] +[f7]  is the gui     and [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace]   resets X
<dducko> i wasnt on Hoary longe enoug aftertaf to tell ya.
<aftertaf> pdk:  ahve you checked the md, of your iso, tried burning at a low speed
<mustard5> Gunlance, oh ok :)
<pdk> i have no idea how to check md5sums
<aftertaf> doh doh doh. i meant anything new in dapper :)
<dducko> You in linux pdk
<mustard5> Gunlance, you writing all this down? ;)
<dducko> Havent played around with it much yet.
* keikoz bjour all
<dducko> md5sum name.iso  (if your in linux)
<aftertaf> salut keikoz  :] 
<mustard5> aftertaf, I have a fade to black gksudo prompt...thats my most noticeable change so far
<keikoz> :)
<dducko> Is that what that is?
<dducko> Annoying as hell I think..
<mustard5> hehe
<aftertaf> loool
<grace_> im trying to copy the directory of w32codecs over to /usr/lib/win32 but I get a permission denied. is there a ctrl key combo i can use for drag and drop via gui
<Gunlance> mustard5: yes, thats why I have not typed till now -_^
<mustard5> I think its kinda cool :)
<pdk> dducko: nope
<intelikey> mysql's default dir ?
<Gunlance> uhm, one Q, what do I do have sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<dducko> Not sure how to do it in windows,  think you have to download a program, im sure.. Try burning the cd at a slower rate then your max.  8x is a  good bet
<grace_> like to enable a sudo copy or somewthing
<Gunlance> what do I do after*
<aftertaf> whats the pb Gunlance  ?
<mustard5> Gunlance, can you connect to the internet via command line?
<melong> ok. trying to play with samba here
<pc22> how do i run tightvnc?
<melong> is there a GUI that will allow me to mount a windows share? becuase command line just does NOT want to mount
<BROKEN_LADDER> melong nautilus
<BROKEN_LADDER> the file manager
<melong> i do smbtree... i SEE the share but when i try to mount it to any folder it just doesn't work
<JonasNZ> any ideas why after i suspend to ram (s3) and resume the computer hangs on a blank screen
<Gunlance> aftertag: what is pb? mustard5: Yeah I can connect to the internet while in command line...at least it did fine when accessing FTP's while installing Ubuntu
<melong> the file manager?
<melong> hmm i can swear i looked
<pdk> ok then
<pdk> where are the md5sum lists?
<mustard5> Gunlance, well when you run sudo dpkgblahblah it will ask you a whole lot of questions about how you want to reconfigure your display....for the most part you just choose the option that is already there by default
<Gunlance> hmm ok, but you know when you are installing Ubuntu, and at one point it asks you about the resolution?
<intelikey> Gunlance in tty2 open irssi  cli chat client  :)
<mustard5> Gunlance, why ask about connecting to the internet via command line is that you could get on irc and ask questions from terminal using irssi
<Gunlance> I left that default, is that going to show up again?
<choudesh> Anyway for apt-get source * to automatically put it in /usr/src?
<Gunlance> oh oops
<Gunlance> lol
<Gunlance> never done that before
<N6REJ> anyone know where mysql keeps its databases in Breezy?
<aftertaf> mustard5:  what about the phigh flag with xserver, that reconfigs in autodiscover mode i think
<mustard5> Gunlance, once you get the desktop visible you can work on those final configuration problems
<aftertaf> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Gunlance> kk
<mustard5> aftertaf, yeah true
<pc22> hi mustard5
<melong> yeah still no go
<Gunlance> aftertaf you talking about my problem?
<intelikey> aftertaf why phigh ?
<mustard5> aftertaf, I'm wondering about wether he is going to shut down the X server correctly
<melong> i did a connect to server
<intelikey> i like plow
<mustard5> hey pc22
<melong> its the direct path.. it should work.. but it says it cannot access it
<mustard5> Gunlance, if you were on irc in terminal we could walk you through it anyway
<Gunlance> ok
<Gunlance> so to make ultra sure
<intelikey> Gunlance yes he is.   the -phigh makes it only ask on things that it can't default.
<Gunlance> how do I run irssi?
<aftertaf> mustard5:  i ran that same cmd yesterday and it reconfiged my xserver and restarted the WM without closing down :) sweet
<intelikey> irssi
<Gunlance> k
<mustard5> just type irssi in terminal
<intelikey>  /server irc.freenode.net
<mustard5> then you need to connect to here ;)
<Gunlance> cya'all in a bit hopefully
<intelikey>  /j #ubuntu
<grace_> if nautalous is so fabulous how come it is not the defaul file manager
<mustard5> Gunlance, that is /join #ubuntu
<aftertaf> grace_:  in gnome it is...
<intelikey> mustard5 join not aliased in ub's irssi ?
<mustard5> heheh..I reckon we have totally confused Gunlance now :)
<grace_> well then I must be utilizing nautilous to do this file copy then
<mustard5> intelikey, they are
<mustard5> intelikey, I have a habit of typing them out in full
<intelikey> oh
<grace_> nautalous 2.12 it is
<N6REJ> is anyone running mysql?
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  yoursql? no, im running my own...
<intelikey> thought i was getting corrected again mustard5, i'm so used to that.
* aftertaf needs more sleep :)
<mustard5> intelikey, i was just typing at the same time as you and hit enter without seeing your reply ;)
<N6REJ> :P @ aftertaf!
<grace_> how can I copy to a permissions denied directory space via sudo or something using nautalous for drag and drop
<aftertaf> hahaha i'm a comic !! :P
<N6REJ> I need to know where mysql stores its default databases
* aftertaf going a bit daft in the head
<N6REJ> or should say, databases by default
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  synaptic'll show ya if you examine properties
<mustard5> grace_, I think you can type gksudo nautilus in terminal
<intelikey> grace_ terminal > sudo nautilus
<N6REJ> aftertaf: can't, in middle of complete rebuild... long story :(
<dducko> grace_, one way... yeah what mustard5 said
<intelikey> mustard5  :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any command line program one can run to make an app start up in a specified workspace?
<aftertaf> erf
<BROKEN_LADDER> like "workspacestart 3 command"
<aftertaf> BROKEN_LADDER:  i.e; in a virtual desktop? no idea
<BROKEN_LADDER> in gnome
<grace_> hm
<N6REJ> BROKEN_LADDER:  you mean like in a particular window?
<BROKEN_LADDER> since gnome sessions still kinda suck, it would be nice to be able to force windows to open in the right work space
<mustard5> hehe I have the same kind of days sometimes...everything I type out someone has a different or better answer for...I hate those days ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> N6REJ i mean start a particular program in a particular workspace
<intelikey> grace_ if you cp/mv anything to $HOME you will probably want to chown it too...
<N6REJ> BROKEN_LADDER: put it in the desktop area that you want it to be in and save your configuration on logout... it will then ALWAYS be there :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> N6REJ not for apps that don't explicitly support sessioning.  gnome won't force them.  i have to specify them to even have them open.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome is behind kde by leaps and bounds in this regard.
<N6REJ> :(
<aftertaf> desktop war ! ! ! !
<N6REJ> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde only has a few things on gnome.  and it's ugly as all hell
<bob2> yay for subjective opinions
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've _tried_ so hard to make kde not be ugly.  but there's not a single decent icon theme for it that's not.
<aftertaf> yay bob2  :)
<intelikey> desktop war ?    twm  all the way
<_native_> KDE is ugly! gtk rules.
<aftertaf> EEEEEEEEEE
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh come now bob2 , how subjective is it really?  i mean..paisley?  who can honestly argue that it's not ugly?
<aftertaf> BROKEN_LADDER:  i can. i prefer kde to gnome....
<hussam> crimsun: thanks
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: blah blah you not liking the colour of something does not make it subjectively ugly
<bob2> er, objectively
<bob2> anyway
<BROKEN_LADDER> aftertaf okay, but it's still ugly.
<_native_> gnome looks clean, light, logical etc...
<aftertaf> back on topic, eh? ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> aftertaf i know kde has some features gnome doesn't.
<bob2> I promised myself I wouldn't get into a stupid argument with BROKEN_LADDER TODAY SO I WILL NOT
<aftertaf> beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<aftertaf> looooool bob2  :] 
<_native_> yeah topic change. ;-] 
<bob2> I WILL JUST TALK POLITELY AND TRY TO MAINTAIN AN OBJECTIVE OPINOIN ON THE COLOUR SCHEMES OF VARIOUS BITS OF SOFTWARE I DO NOT USE
<bob2> I HOPE THAT IS OK WITH YOU ALL
<BROKEN_LADDER> _native_ it looks more elegant i think.  more sophisticated, especially with my modified clearlooks theme.  i have nice square corners with white window bars
<aftertaf> i cant install ubuntu onto my toaster, when i insert the cd it justs melts... anyone help? :] 
<_native_> man #ubuntu-hardened is always empty
<intelikey> and !   kde is so easy to change the colour/back ground, look what is ugly about it ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> aftertaf lol
* intelikey *shrugs*
<bob2> anyway, no one cares what any of you think about kde's colour scheme
<bob2> to be blunt
<bob2> so, #ubuntu-offtopic, or drop it
<aftertaf> __ /j #ubuntu-desktopwars
<bob2> even better
<_native_> i like a desktop that feels light, looks light but has all the features and for me thats gnome with a custom metabox2 theme.
* aftertaf prefers e anyway
<_native_> and unneccesary apps uninstalled.
<intelikey> aftertaf you're the third person with the toaster question today....
* aftertaf ! git yo a*s backl on topic
<aftertaf> intelikey:  ahhh so its a bug then?
<intelikey> :)
<_native_> yo yo
<_native_> ;p
* _native_ wants to setup an ubuntu based audio video workstation tonight.
* kvidell wants some RME HammerFall devices
<Xcerca> hey
<dvius> yo
<dvius> welcome :P
<bob2> Xcerca: please try avoiding be an ass in here, too, thanks.
<Xcerca> lol
<Xcerca> thanks bob
<bob2> thanks.
<dvius> hehe
<Xcerca> i'm new,  give me a break
<dvius> i got some issues... could I pls ask for some help?
<intelikey> he just did.
<bob2> Xcerca: no, you were told precisely where to go for help (here) AND given a url to the answer
<bob2> then you proceeded to be highly rude
<aftertaf> anyway..................  if you have problems with your ubuntu ask your questions, we'll try to answer
<Xcerca> your right
* aftertaf gets sneakily back on topic
<bob2> aftertaf: smooth!
<drcode> hi all
<ctd> i'm disapointed with the sneaking of on-topic'ness in this channel.
<aftertaf> ;) bob2
<dvius> I really like ubuntu, but I find that even though it's based on debian alot of debian stuff dont work... i'm a total noob, so maybe I'm just not understanding, but here goes...
<bob2> ctd: quick, beg people for same name services
<bob2> er, "some name servers"
<intelikey> no dvius you can not get permission to ask questions......   describe your issue concisely and wait.
<aftertaf> dvius:  1) dont use debian based apt packages
<aftertaf> called, no reply, will try later
<ctd> bob2: i'm waiting for canonical to decide to sponsor me with some
<drcode> any recommand web mail ?
<aftertaf> da-n+
<ctd> :)
<aftertaf> wr6ng *c .)
<ctd> drcode: squirrelmail ?
<bob2> ctd: fair enough
<aftertaf> let me start again. wrong pc, sorry
<Xcerca> is there an su enable that you have to do,  i set it up during install but now it keeps telling me i have the wrong password
<drcode> I install dovecot
<drcode> is there recommand web mail
<bob2> Xcerca: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Zukero> drcode : gmail
<bob2> Xcerca: now, actually read that, since it explains the solution to your problem
<Xcerca> thx
<dvius> Is Ubuntu based on Debian? how much? Why do aommands like #dpkg not work?
<aftertaf> Xcerca:  which means the password you put in is your user p/w (unless you chose expert install??)
<dvius> *command
<Zukero> dpkg works
<Xcerca> bob2:  you've been better to me than i have you...
<ctd> drcode: squirrelmail tends to work  nicely
<intelikey> dvius man dpkg          it does work.
<aftertaf> dvius:  it does work, you have all the same things you find in debian... just dont use debian repositories in ubuntu....
<Zukero> dvius : ubuntu is fully based on debian, but it uses its own packages
<Madpilot> dvius: if you've got a stock Ubuntu install, you'll have to do "sudo dpkg <etc>"
<dvius> mmmm. I'll try again. Is the syntax "#dpkg" or "dpkg" ?
<Zukero> dpkg
<aftertaf> dvius:  you sure dpkg dont work on your system? did you do a minuimum install or bork something?
<drcode> trhanx
<dvius> mmm, that explains alot... hahahaha...thanx!!
<drcode> I will try it
<dvius> i did full install. I tried "#dpkg" I just followed another website's instructions to the letter when trying to instal
<dvius> another package
<Juhaz> # is a comment character, it tells shell to ignore everything that comes after it, so no doubt #dpkg will work less than optimally
<aftertaf> dvius:  my guess is that was supposed to represent the prompt ;)
<dvius> hehe. CLICK!
<ctd> dvius: the "#" in webpages usually refers to being root.
<dvius> FINALLY!! thak you so much!!!
<aftertaf> lol
<dducko> Hmm..  THink Im gonna head back over to my Breezy install.. its prettier.. heh.. Gotta set this up later..
<dvius> i;m not dumb, just a total noob to linux. I am currently in the process of setting myself free from the evil winblows
<dvius> thanx...a
<aftertaf> dvius:  you're in the right place then ;)
<dvius> cool!
<dragoran> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Xcerca> does anybody in here have a fan controler ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support
<Xcerca> i just installed mine and i think they're pretty cool
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | If you have to ask how to use dapper, don't.
<Xcerca> no noise.....
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<dvius> I can't get my audio apps to function the way I would like. I finally found Win32 codecs and installed it to the right directory. When I run Mplayer it says evrything is fine and then just before its suppose to start playing the stream it throws an error?
<dragoran> i have problems with gnome-terminal, when i create a new TAB content of that TAB is blank(black), but when i send some keystrokes, it writes them, but i see then just when i switch tab to first created tab and back.. why? its  very big problem for me..
<dducko> Much Prettier..
<Xcerca> what mp3 player do most peopl use ?
<dvius> good q
<dducko> xmms
<bob2> dvius: no one can guess unless you show us the error (not here)
<aftertaf> bmp
<aftertaf> dvius:  try running mplayer from console, see if it chucks an error message in the output
<dragoran> kk
<dvius> mmmm, what you cant read minds?! :P thanx...just a sec..
<dducko> !tell Xcerca about mp3
<intelikey> dvius when describing a problem you need to always specify the exact error if possable.
<germancito> mp3
<germancito> thats a problem
<germancito> hahaha
<aftertaf> germancito:  for you maybe :P
<germancito> hahaa
<dragoran> can someone help me please?
<germancito> aftertaf, yeah, i'm sure it's just for me ;)
<Stormx2> dragoran: With?
<aftertaf> gnometerminal pb.... no idea
<Xcerca> i really just need to get my sound card working first....
<Xcerca> is it true that if new hardware comes out then it takes a while untill somone makes it compatible w/ linux ?
<dragoran> Stormx2, fine and then just before its suppose to start playing the stream it throws an error?
<dragoran> dragoran i have problems with gnome-terminal, when i create a new TAB content of that TAB is blank(black), but when i send some keystrokes, it writes them, but i see then just when i switch tab to first created tab and back.. why? its  very big problem for me..
<bob2> Xcerca: not in general
<aftertaf> Xcerca:  true, cos they need to write, test and improve the drivers
<dragoran> copy and paste sucks :(
<intelikey> dragoran don't ask for help,  describe the problem; include any error message and wait for a sujested fix.
<dragoran> yeah.. ok
<Madpilot> so gnome-open has decided that .torrent files should be opened by GEdit rather than GnomeTorrent - how do I switch it back again?
<Xcerca> sure,     because the drivers that creative suggests for the audigy 4 is the same as for the audigy 2...   so i thought mabey there would be a conflict there
<Stormx2> dragoran: I havn't ever had that problem.#
<dvius> mmm, ok. for now it can't resolve the host, which is a complete different error, so I'll have to look into that one and get back later...
!lilo:*! Services is being restarted in a moment to restore a backup record for a channel. This should not take long. Thanks in advance for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<aftertaf> it is me being lam3 or does the default kernel not have apm support enabled (hence error message saying this when you run apm) ?
<pitillo> hi, anyone know if the installcd of ubuntu load by default the same modules or kernel like the livecd?
<germancito> good night to everyone, its time to sleep
<Madpilot> ... never mind, figured it out...
<dragoran> and then i have Fujitsu Siemend Amilo 7645 and when i close lid of my laptop, whole X freezes, blank screen and so.. i must shut the laptop hardly off
<intelikey> dragoran i sujest installing a diferent terminal.   xterm maybe   and see if it does the same or fixes the problem.
<dvius> I have a major issue with Nvida too...i install the latest drivers (from website) EXACTLY the way Ubuntuguide suggests and when I press (Ctrl + alt + backspace) it throws me out of X and gives me erros messages. are there any known issues with the latest kernel or anything? I can't paste the errors, cause I reinstalled my system
<dragoran> intelikey, hmm apt-get instal xterm<
<intelikey> dragoran that was for the first error ^
<bob2> dvius: best to ignore the ubuntuguide
<intelikey> yes
<bob2> dvius: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dvius> tru?
<dvius> ive treated that as my Alpha and omega so no wonder shit aint happening for me
<dragoran> intelikey, but i cant do things with xterm which i can in gnome-terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> eterm   aterm  ?
<BlueEagle> ...and how do I start proftpd? o.O
<Lathiat> BlueEagle: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<dvius> how do i know if I have a legacy card??
<dts> I want to set up an account that i'm only going to be ssh'ing into via public key
<dts> can i somehow not even set a password at all?
<bob2> dvius: what card do you have?
<BlueEagle> lathiat: ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<dragoran> intelikey, mmm... gnome-terminal .. :)
<bob2> dts: passwd -l foo, I think
<Lathiat> BlueEagle: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<bob2> BlueEagle: it runs as soon as it is installed
<dvius> geforce mx460 as far as i remember or the model after that
<dts> bob2 lemme try
<BlueEagle> lathiat: I ain't got /etc/init.d/inetd
<intelikey> dragoran try eterm maybe
<dragoran> intelikey, i installed it but no binary ... /bin/eterm .. nothing..
<aftertaf> dts:  if you set it up to use a key with ssh, you setup your passphrase once only, then all is good :)
<aftertaf> dragoran:  run it as Eterm
<dvius> got it... Nvidia Geforce mx420
<dvius> *Geforce4 MX420
<aftertaf> dvius:  word of advice, remove those drivers and use the ubuntu packaged ones, its a lot simpler :)
<aftertaf> dvius:  you have the exact same card as me and i dont use legacy
<intelikey> dragoran it wont be in bin.     just type 'which eterm '   if you need to know where it is.
<aftertaf> dvius:  use the --uninstall flag on the nvidia .run package then follow the nvidia link from ubotu
<aftertaf> dvius:  and dop you have the right kernel package in stalled? whats your processor?
<dvius> i haven't installed nvidia drivers cause i used apt-get install nvidia-settings and apt-get install nvidia-glx and it stuffd up.....
<dvius> processor: AMD XP1800+
<dvius> kernel..how do I check again? *blush*
<RixiM> uname -a?
<dragoran> intelikey, which eterm output nothing..
<RixiM> i'm having serious display problems...
<RixiM> on a default install of X. on a sony vgn-s460
<intelikey> hmmmm and you used 'sudo apt-get install eterm '  and it said it installed the package dragoran
<dvius> aftertaf: I reinstalled my system again and haven't tried any nvidia packages since... should I follow "binarydriverHowto" advice a
<aftertaf> dvius:  type sudo apt-get install linux-k7 and let it download away... then reboot with the k7 kernel :] 
<dvius> ah! just a sec..
<RixiM> right now firefox doesn't display any words, everything else works fine in it...
<aftertaf> dvius:  and then follow the howto for the restricted packages containing nvidia drivers, yeah :)
<aftertaf> RixiM:  a bit useless, that ;)
<dvius> why didnt it install or upgrade it automatically?
<RixiM> aftertaf, yeha, it is... that's why i'm in here.
<RixiM> i had this problem with debian before, but i don't remember how i fixed it.
<aftertaf> dvius:  for your kernel? cos linux does what you ask it to ;)
<aftertaf> RixiM:  there is a package or two with fonts then you remove a plugin and reinstall it... but i cant remember what, it a bit vague as a reply i know..... :/
<dvius> hehe... WHAT this doesnt work like windows???! $hit! hehehehehehehe tru..that's the reason I wanted to be free in the first place.. duh!
<aftertaf> hehe
<dvius> how would i know that i had to install linux-k7? would the installed not pick that up?
<RixiM> pango is giving the error?
<dvius> *installer (not installed)
<RixiM> (Gecko:8295): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_cairo_show_glyph_string: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT (font)' failed
<dragoran> intelikey, yes i did it
<RixiM> do i reinstall pango to fix that?
<dvius> Welcome topyli!
<intelikey> and eter[tab]    shows ?
<topyli> heya
<dvius> aftertaf: Im sorry...."restricted packages"??
<dducko> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know what files specify the default theme/settings when a new user starts up?
<Gunlance> hey anyone remember my ka-razy xorg problem
<dragoran> intelikey, its Eterm not eterm
<intelikey> see you can :)
<dvius> Hey uboto! thanx!
<Madpilot> dvius: ubotu is a bot - hence uBOTu ;)
<dragoran> intelikey, eterm does not have tabs
<dvius> HEHEHE yea i knew that :P *blush*
<BROKEN_LADDER> theora/vorbis/flac yayyy
<BROKEN_LADDER> Gunlance which one?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i fixed mine by reinstalling instead of upgrading
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm using smeg and it won't change my menu settings
<dvius> aftertaf: THANKS HEAPS DUDE!! your a lifesaver. rebooting y maching be back in 5
<dvius> hehe. *my machine
<Gunlance> Huh mustard5 must not be on...well none of the suggestions worked, and I don't know how to use irssi while configuring Xorg for help
<Gunlance> I get to the log-in screen (I JUST installed ubuntu) and it is all weird and green, and a video problem
<intelikey> check in the settings.  seems it can have.    and even if it does not have a tab to click you can probably still use ' [shift] +[>]  '   to switch between vc's dragoran
<intelikey> don't make me install xterm to prove this..... ;|
<Gunlance> My video card is a XFX Geforce 6600GT 128mb AGP8x if that helps
<dragoran> intelikey, :(
<intelikey> just check if the error is gnome-terminal caused or not dragoran
<dducko> Gunlance, What is the Video Error?
<dducko> And what Nvidia drivers did you install?
<dragoran> intelikey, solving it 2 weeks :)
<grace_> kewl I got wmv to work in totem via different route
<Gunlance> I have no idea what kind of error it is, I have yet to actually start up the GUI, once I get to the login screen part, the screen gets black bars filld with green
<grace_> on amd 64
<dducko> Yikes, Gunlance Did you install Nvidia Drivers?  And have you managed to login into a GUI yet?
<Gunlance> so somone suggest i reset X...didn't work, and somone suggested 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' that did not work, and also I cannot use CTRL + Alt + F1 to login during the weird video problem...because the text is all blured and I can't see crap
<Gunlance> Nope, nothing has been installed but ubuntu
<Gunlance> and it is ...ver. 5.04
<dducko> Whoa,   You can also use cttl-alt-(f2-f6)
<Gunlance> no idea
<Gunlance> what does that do
<dducko> not just f1
<grace_> hmmmmm   check this out  what I did was download both codec essentials and mplayer107pre
<dvius> Wooohoooo!!
<dducko> Its a different Terminzl
<dvius> im back!
<dducko> Just like the f1, but most likely wont be messed up.
<Gunlance> uh..ok, I guess I could try that
<Gunlance> bbl
<dducko> Hmm..  So you can have irc running on one, and
<dducko> work on another
<Gunlance> it's dual boot
<dducko> Yeah, figured it was.
<dvius> im about to try and install the nvidia drivers... if everything turns to cheese, what could I do to "reinstate" my old driver? or roll back or whatever you call it?
<Gunlance> I am in windows right now, but i wrote down the nickserv commands so I can try to use irssi to help troubleshoot
<dducko> dvius, From Nvida?
<dvius> yeah
<dvius> sorry
<dducko> You installed K7 kernel already?
<intelikey> gunlance how ????  never mind.
<dvius> yeah
<dducko> Ok, and the Headers for that?
<dvius> fast internet connection :P
<grace_> then I copied essentials/* to /usr/lib/win32 and
<grace_> shite I gotta get the right path
<bnD> how goes it tonight gents?
<dvius> bnD: great now...finally getting some answers...u?
<dducko> dvius, You following a tutorial  off the website?
<bob2> ok
<bnD> dvius: not bad at all :)
<bob2> don't do that
<bob2> and please don't advise peopel to do so
<grace_> then I copied essentials/* to /usr/lib32/win32
* bnD tips his hat to bob2 and dooglus
<aftertaf> dvius:  if it all goes horrible, you boot to console and edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf   change driver from "nvidia" to "nv"
<bob2> dvius: follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto backwards
<grace_> then I tried to ru nthe mplayer 107 debian/rules but it choked on not finding libpng
<dvius> cool...got that...i wont be able to access the net if it all goes to crap, so I just wnna make sure I get it down first..
<dvius> thnx
<grace_> then I used synaptic to get png the wmv just autoworks
<bnD> anyone had troubles with mplayer not zooming? doubling size of player, but video remaining the same?
<bob2> grace_: why are you building mplayer at all?
<Andypoo> Hmm.. Synapse.. connecting every device all over the world..
<grace_> so I download some wmv videos
<bob2> bnD: with -vo x11 -zoom -fs?
<grace_> to the desktop
<grace_> and pictures show up on them
<dducko> bob2, hes Wanting to Install Nvidia's drivers
<grace_> I double click and it launches totem and plays the video
<bob2> dducko: why?
<dducko> Not covered on tath page.
<bnD> bob2: youve lost me yet again ;) using mplayer how ever it comes by default, and clicking double zoom in the gui :)
<bob2> never used the mplayer gui
<aftertaf> bnD:  running from console, you have muchas optionadas :)
<dvius> hehe. you hardcore bob :P
<grace_> even though   mplayer...../debian/rules choked   mplayer still runs but wont open the wmv files
<bnD> aftertaf: i see i see ;) well ill try running that from the console next time i spose
<bnD> thx bob2
<bob2> the solution to your problem is "echo -e 'vo xv\nfs' > ~/.mplayer/config", tho
<bnD> ah
<bnD> well ill do  that then :)
<bob2> grace_: why on earth are yo ucompiling mplayer?
<dducko> dvius, just make sure you backup your xorg.conf to begin with.
<grace_> i read about mess ing with xine and totem before making it work but I did nt have to
<dvius> ok...gonna leave and do the nvidia thing, but I WILL be back...thanx bob2 and dducko!
<grace_> no tbothering with mplayer any more
<bnD> grace_: why arent you using apt?
<dvius> sweet dducko...got that.
<grace_> but it was because thats where the w32codecs came from
<bnD> good luck dvius
<bob2> grace_: you're making this all ridiculously hard
<dvius> thanx
<dducko> Just head back into here if you have problems too,
<aftertaf> dvius:  and write this down too: if it all goes pearshaped, you can : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<grace_> and I want the user of this box to see words similar to MPlayer
<aftertaf> you think he got that? :] 
<grace_> no it works fine now
<dducko> Nope...
<grace_> donw easy
* bnD wishes dvius the best :P
<aftertaf> dducko:  lol oh well :)
<grace_> I think the trick was putting the win32 directory in /usr/lib32/
<grace_> cause that is not in any of the instructions I read
<bob2> it's not a trick
<dducko> The Nvidia install is fun,   real real fun.. I learned all kinds of new things..
<bob2> it's just where you're supposed to put them
<aftertaf> dducko:  yeah, at least he hasnt got an ATI....
<dducko> *shrudders*  *laughs at his paper weight*
<aftertaf> rage 128 pro paper weight ? :] 
<bnD> i have an ati radeon, is that why when i attempt to run any 3d game.. even pinball :P it plays at a horrrrible frame rate?
<bnD> 2fps makes gameplay astoundingly difficult
<bob2> bah
<dducko> raedeon 9200 128 meg paperweight.
<bob2> all this mindless ati bitching is stupid
<dducko> lol
<aftertaf> but they are nasty to get working.
<bob2> bnD: what card?
<bnD> i was unaware of an ati issue, my ignorance must be showing
<bnD> bob2: a radeon something or rather, im fine for now.. i dont play games much :)
<bob2> bnD: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto if you change your mind
<bnD> bob2: thanks :)
<Aree> Why Re-Writing CD on Gnome Baker ?
<bob2> and if it's suported by the ati binary-only drivers
<bnD> for now, my mp3's and my anime are the only media i need, and they work just fine
<bnD> /cycle
<bnD> heh, guess not
<Corin_777> bnD, ?
<bnD> gaim apparently doesnt support that command Corin_777 ;)
<Corin_777> ./cycle works for me....
<Corin_777> ok
<Corin_777> lol
<Corin_777> /cycle
<Corin_777> good ole xchat
<calebme> hello
<calebme> it's Gunlance
<bnD> yea, im not sure why ive been using gaim instead
<Corin_777> hi
<Corin_777> bnD, its nice to have msn
<Corin_777> ;)
<Corin_777> /cycle
<Corin_777> /cycle
<bnD> Corin_777: :)
<Corin_777> :P
<Corin_777> man, my network is f**king up
<calebme> so whoever suggested, to try hitting f2 through 6 didn't work text was still all blurred.. D:
<Corin_777> (can i say that in here???  do i need the **?)
<bnD> Corin_777: foul language is frowned upon :)
<Corin_777> /clear
<Corin_777> ok
<Corin_777> :'(
<Corin_777> anyway, it is
<Corin_777> :'(
<JonasNZ> i have this: 0000:00:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<JonasNZ> 0000:00:09.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<JonasNZ> , what the best tv software to use that has radio support as well
<Corin_777> i had a linux server, windows laptop and linux pc, all mucking up for some reason
<intelikey> calebme how did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you couldn't see anything  ?      and are you in ubunut now ?
<Corin_777> JonasNZ, freeview in uk
<Corin_777> :P
<calebme> yeah, I am in recover mode only way I can get the command line
<bnD> Corin_777: you do realize the clear command only works locally :P
<JonasNZ> Corin_777, im in Newzealand, pretty much cant get any further away
<Corin_777> bnD, yes i know. i also know it doesnt work if you type the '/' twice
<Corin_777> :P
<calebme> intlikey so any other ideas!
<Corin_777> do it once, it clears local screen
<Corin_777> do '//clear', it shows '/clear' to all
<Corin_777> :P
<Corin_777> /hehe
<intelikey> ah i see.  well if you reconfig the xserver and enable/disable fb it might still work for you. calebme
<calebme> what is fb
<Corin_777> /reconfigure
<calebme> and last time i tried to do it, nothing worked...i got an error screen
<calebme> (tried to configure xorg myself that is)
* Corin_777 
<calebme> omg...why does ubuntu hate me all of the sudden ;_;
<intelikey> framebuffer access to the vidio card.      use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '  and change the settings of how x accesses the vidio calebme
<calebme> change what though in how x accesses
<intelikey> there is a question it will ask.   read what it asks and answer acordingly
<Corin_777> :P
<calebme> and uhm...do I have to quit irssi to run the command to config it
<intelikey> no
<calebme> cool, how do I do that then
<intelikey> alt+f3 and open another login session
<calebme> and then how do I get back
<Corin_777> or alt+f2
<Corin_777> :P
<dducko> and use alt-f1 to get back
<Corin_777> alt+f1 to return
<calebme> nice
<intelikey> or should i say f#  where #=1-6
<Corin_777> alt+[fnum]  takes you to the screen
<Corin_777> intelikey, more than 1-6
<calebme> j
<calebme> uh
<Corin_777> juh?
<JonasNZ> and 7 goes back to  the gfx session
<calebme> alt and an f key isn't doing much
<intelikey> or even type 'openvt -c# bash '    where #=8-255
<calebme> i am still here
<calebme> lol
<JonasNZ> ctrl+alt+F[#] 
<calebme> oh
<intelikey> Corin_777 only if they are already open or enabled in inittab
<calebme> dear god..still nothing
<ilba7r> anyone know how to change the keyboard layout to write with languages other than english (arabic to be specific)
<sampan> anyone know how to kill a process that won't die, even with sudo kill #  ?
<Madpilot> sampan: unplug the box?
<intelikey> but you may be in "single mode" calebme  'runlevel '   will tell you.   but none the less use 'openvt -c2 bash '   hit alt+f2 viola
<Corin_777> ok
<bob2> sampan: need to be more specific
<bob2> sampan: also, some processes are not killable
<Corin_777> intelikey, on my laptop, without inittab, F1-F12 works fine just as alt+F#
<intelikey> without inittab lol
<sampan> bob2, it's k3b -- it hung up verifying a burned iso image ... the window was unresponsive, it asked if i wanted to terminate the app, i said yes, but it's still in the process list and i can't kill it (which means i can't restart k3b again)
<bob2> sampan: seems kinda unlikely k3b is the root cause
<bob2> unless it does the verification in-process
<bob2> which is posisble, I guess
<calebme> back, and FB did not ever come up
<grace_> damn Video codec 'Windows Media Video 9' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<sampan> bob2  probably right -- while it was verifying, konq came up with an error msg for the dvdrw drive -- nonetheless, my main problem is killing the process (preferably without rebooting)
<ilba7r> how to switch the keyboard language ?
<intelikey> the question reads something like 'do you want x to access ..... in this way?'   or at least it was in hoary.
<calebme> not in any of the text did fb, come up
<intelikey> calebme did you answer a question that looked like ^ ?
<calebme> uh...no..
<aftertaf> grace_:  have you seen restricted?
<aftertaf> !tell grace_ about restricted
<calebme> hmm let me go through it again I guess
<intelikey> hmmmmm   maybe you need to try it with low priorities.
<sampan> even killing the stalled konq process on the dvd drive didn't help -- still can't kill k3b ... always heard linux didn't need reboots, but i guess that was a myth? ;)
<intelikey> -plow
<intelikey> plow and plow deep.
<intelikey> :)
<aftertaf> sampan:  look for kio processes and kill em off one by one. if it comes to a reboot then doing this wont make a huge deifference
<aftertaf> only thing that had me reboot is k3b when a burn borks too.
<sampan> :/  :(  ;)
<Madpilot> sampan: burn ISOs in Nautilus, it works flawlessly here
<aftertaf> k3b works too 99.999999 of the time
<aftertaf>  __ /j #ubuntu-desktopwars
<intelikey> reboot hmmmm i thought that was a windows thing   :)
<aftertaf> :)
<sampan> madpilot, (a) i'm using kubuntu and (b) the response of use a different ap is really not encouraging -- k3b (by all accounts) is a marvelous app
<sampan> aftertaf  there's two kio_file processes and one kio_uiserver -- should i get just the _file ones or the server too?
<calebme> ok!
<calebme> yes it is set to "NO"
<aftertaf> !lart Madpilot
* ubotu decapitates Madpilot conan the destroyer style
<calebme> it's like kernerl framebuffer something
<aftertaf> sampan:  do top and see if any are hogging
<intelikey> try it calebme
<intelikey> yes fb
<calebme> just hit alt + f7 right to?
<intelikey> no
<sampan> aftertaf, nothing was hogging -- but killing the first kio_file process let me kill the k3b one (what does kio do? -- knowing that will help me remember this trick for future)
<aftertaf> kde input output disk slave thingy
<calebme> er..wait I should set it to yes?
<intelikey> startx  and if it didn't work be prepared to reboot in the dark
<intelikey> yes
<calebme> oops
<intelikey> change it first...
<calebme> and then how do I start X?
<sampan> ooops, i spoke too soon -- it didn't let me kill k3b
<aftertaf> sampan:  sudo init 6 ;)
<sampan> typos are my enemy
<sampan> lol
<aftertaf> sqmpor kill X, that'll sort it. doesnt the kde process sys guard thing show you the preocess and any parent/child processes?
<sampan> ugh, and kubuntu update broke my SCIM today too -- not a good day
<calebme> how do I start X? and since I am in recover mode..anything else i need to do to make sure it like saves that configuration
<aftertaf> calebme:  to start x you type:   startx
<aftertaf> :)
* sampan will brb
<intelikey> calebme startx.   you know how to kill x   [ctrl] [alt] [bs]    and reboot [ctrl] [alt] [del]  in the dark...   yes?
<calebme> mk, hopefully this works
<Madpilot> sampan: OK, I missed that you weren't using Ubuntu; I've used k3b myself and it is good - but (at least in Ubuntu) for ISOs it's not needed anymore
<intelikey> welp so much for the mandrake guy, i'm like went already; good day to all, and God bless.
<aftertaf> ;)
<grace_> well I guess thats the line then, totem and xine can run wmv only upt wm8
<grace_> at least it plays dvd movies fine now
<dooglus> when I copy a big file from my PC to a windows shared drive, my PC becomes very slow.  Can I somehow 'nice' the copy?  The CPU is mostly idle, so it's not a CPU problem.
<grace_> I'll leave real player for a learning experience some other time
<aftertaf> grace_:  arent there sopme wm9 packs that read?
<calebme> back
<grace_> aftertaf, codec packs?
<calebme> I got an error this time, it said that no screen was found
<dducko> Did you just startx or do a full reboot,  Try a full Reboot once first..
<calebme> oh ok
<calebme> their a command for reboot?
<dducko> sudo reboot
<calebme> awsome
<grace_> aftertaf, or player
<joachim-n> which packages do I need for wine?
<aftertaf> packages for codecs i think;
<grace_> the number 9 is not on the restrictions page anywhere
<aftertaf> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<aftertaf> ??
<khermans> Anyone try the OEM mode in Ubuntu installer yet?
<khermans> how do I access it?
<grace_> i just looked over http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/all/ again and still nothing about wmv9
<grace_> or other than w32codec
<khermans> grace_, thats what you get when you use proprietary codecs
<khermans> try w32codecs, and if that fails, yer screwed -- or try vlc
<khermans> wmv sucks
<khermans> everyone should be using XviD
<dducko> G'nite all
<SCMark> everyone should use theora
<khermans> ehh
<afd_> Someone help me with a list of ubuntu repositories?
<khermans> pros, cons?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<khermans> afd_, you only probably need universe and multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<SCMark> http://www.theora.org/
<khermans> SCMark, i already know about it
<calebme> back and not in recover mode! but this time X failed...and gave me a blue screen with an ok box
<khermans> but i dont see why it is such a major advancement over xvid
<afd_> is there any way to get firefox 1.5 packages?
<Cryptid> wat is the command to delete non empty directories
<crimsun> afd_: not an official Ubuntu way yet.
<khermans> afd_, maybe from the mozilla site
<khermans> Cryptid, rm -rf
<SCMark> theora is more xvid is just a codecopen than xvid.  Xvid is an mpeg compression
<SCMark> oops.  Didn't delete everything I wrote b4
<afd_> will the firefox-gnome package still work with this mozilla firefox official package?
<khermans> xvid is mpeg4, yes
<khermans> is theora the container format?
<SCMark> xvid is a codec.  Theora encompases the entire video compression.
<khermans> encompases?
<SCMark> xvid is an mpeg codec
<khermans> you mean it is a container?
<SCMark> theora competes with mpeg
<calebme> any other ideas?
<brosioz> anyone known how convert .dmg image in iso ? or how to burn on linux ?
<khermans> SCMark, how does xvid not compete with mpeg?
<khermans> tons of people use xvid rather than divx now
<khermans> as they should...
<SCMark> mpeg is the container.  xvid is the codec.  Mpeg being not free.  theora is a codec that uses an ogg multimedia container, both of which are free
<khermans> SCMark, you are wrong
<SCMark> how so
<khermans> SCMark, oh o
<khermans> yes, you cite the conatiner
<calebme> intel you there?
<khermans> they are both codecs
<marlun> Is it possible to make so that I only select windows if I click on the title bar? I read that somewhere but when I go into System > Preferences > Windows, the option does not seem to be available?
<Ekaitza> Hello everybody
<calebme> hiya
<Ekaitza> I'm having quite a serious problem which I need to solve out as soon as possible. The point is that I've got a Knoppix linux in a live cd, works great and I'm more than happy with it, it works in 50Mb which can be 7% of a cd. The problem is that I've got another 2 boot system cd which I need. I wanted to keep all those bootable cds in one, they told me that I could solve the problem using magic iso to make a boot with three option
<Ekaitza> s but the linux doesn't work. Does anybody know how can I built a cd with three diferent boot options in different systems????
<khermans> SCMark, only problem is that Theora is not final yet
<khermans> no one should be changing just yet
<khermans> wait a year
<khermans> im all for it though..
<calebme> so can anyone help me with my X problem
<khermans> did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<SCMark> khermans: yeah.  The current version is stable though.  I've got some dual audio with subtitles videos that work great encoded using theora
<khermans> SCMark, quality/size < = or > that XviD?
<calebme> khermans: Not sure where the guys that just helped me are at, but yeah I just went through that. I no longer get a weird green screen when Ubuntu starts the login screen. I just get an error
<khermans> which is?
<khermans> i have to go to bed soon
<khermans> calebme, you have an nvidia card?
<khermans> is this a laptop?
<SCMark> I haven't done much benchmarking on it but just looking at the filesizes of the videos I've got, theora is comparable
<calebme> no idea, just says that X can not start and gives me a box that says ok
<khermans> there should be an error log
<calebme> no I am not on a laptop, but it is an Nvidia card 6600GT
<khermans> standard monitor?
<Cryptid> What are the features gonna be available with Ubuntu Dapper?
<calebme> Yeah I guess...Optiquest 19" CRT
<khermans> ok, then it should be a standard setup
<khermans> calebme, i would just hit enter on every option for the xorg confg
<calebme> yeah, but the default that ubuntu set gave me that weird problem and after turning kernel framebuffering i get teh error log
<calebme> yeah that gets me the screen of rainbow pixels man, when everything is default
<khermans> calebme, sorry dude -- im no Xpert
<calebme> lol
<khermans> :-P
<calebme> damn't
<cedjo> hi
<khermans> i know
<khermans> it is frustrating sometimes..
<calebme> where is aftapf..or whatever and that intelsomething dude
<calebme> hell yeah it is, this is my first real problem with linux EVAR
<khermans> calebme, i would try to pop in the Ubuntu LiveCD and snag the config from there
<calebme> and it was working like 3 months ago D:
<khermans> heh
<calebme> er..howw...would i do that?
<khermans> if the config is realy the problem, a live cd will get you back to the right track
<calebme> and it is v5.04
<khermans> calebme, oh man -- we're all using 5.10 now
<khermans> you sould upgrade
<calebme> yeah no kidding my cd's have not come yet
<khermans> in any event, go to ubuntu.com
<khermans> no high speen net?
<SCMark> I've asked this b4, but just in case someone with the answer logged on I'll ask again:  Anyone know how to increase the sensistivity of a mousewheel?
<calebme> atm, I have two cd's left
<dvius> how can I check what kernel i'm running
<calebme> to burn
<khermans> SCMark, i believe there is an option under System -> Mouse
<calebme> so i thought..aw...F it guess I will just get 5.10 whats a good site to get it from?
<khermans> dvius, uname -a
<dvius> ta
<calebme> this irssi, and huge resolution is starting to hurt my eyes -_-"
<calebme> lol
<khermans> calebme, no cd-rw?
<SCMark> khermans: There are sensitivity settings for my pointer, just not for the wheel
<khermans> ahhh
<Madpilot> calebme: you can upgrade 5.04 in place without downloading the entire 5.10 ISO
<calebme> yeah, cdrw, I am just saying i have two blank cd's left
<calebme> oh
<SCMark> dvius: kernelversion in a terminal
<calebme> like a command
<dvius> i just installed linux-k7 package, but when i reboot it still selects linux-386, how do i change that, when I choose linux-k7 from grub it says kernel panics and hangs
<khermans> calebme, yes it is easy too
<Ekaitza> I'm having quite a serious problem which I need to solve out as soon as possible. The point is that I've got a Knoppix linux in a live cd, works great and I'm more than happy with it, it works in 50Mb which can be 7% of a cd. The problem is that I've got another 2 boot system cd which I need. I wanted to keep all those bootable cds in one, they told me that I could solve the problem using magic iso to make a boot with three option
<Ekaitza> s but the linux doesn't work. Does anybody know how can I built a cd with three diferent boot options in different systems????
<Madpilot> !tell calebme about breezyupgrade
<calebme> uh
<calebme> in irssie how do I switch acts
<khermans> calebme, shift-f1 ?
<sampan> calebme, default is alt-1 alt-2 alt-3 etc
<sampan> iirc that is
<calebme> thx
<Corin_777> !tell #kubuntu-offtopic about breezyupgrade
<Corin_777> no?
<Corin_777> ohh
<Corin_777> !tell Corin_777 about breezyupgrade
<calebme> uhm, madpilot thanks for the tell but I am without a GUI atm...
<calebme> lol
<calebme> so can somone tell me what to type
<SCMark> dvius: It sounds like you don't want to be using linux-k7 if it panics
<khermans> calebme, sudo sed -i 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<dvius> ...i use amd cpu and was told that i need to use k7 kernel...that wrong?
<khermans> dvius, only if the AMD chip is newer and supports it
<calebme> er, and that upgrades me?
<khermans> ie and 500 mhz k6 wont work
<dvius> its XP1800+, how can I find out?
<dvius> its def k7
<khermans> calebme, yep -- issue that one command and then do aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<khermans> oops sorry
<khermans> aptitude dist-upgrade
<SCMark> dvius k7 should work for you.  I ran k7 on an amd 700 MHz
<khermans> SCMark, yeah i think anything above 550 mhz can do k7
<SCMark> but if linux-k7 is panicing, I would keep linux-386 around
<khermans> what is the fastest k6?
<calebme> thanks so much
<khermans> dvius, just go with linux-686 to be safe
<dvius> ok... in my grub i have 3 options... i upgraded my kernel twice now and the options still remain in grub loader...
<khermans> dvius, remove the entries from the file /etc/grub/menu.lst
<dvius> when i choose another option (other than what it selects auto) it panics
<dvius> ta
<grace_> khermans, I think amd k6 went upto at least 450 but plasuibly 600 Mhz
<khermans> sorry, /boot
<grace_> hm wait
<ubuntu> hey hows it going guys
<khermans> good!
<grace_> I have an athlon 600 here
<khermans> grace_, i definitely had a k6-2 500
<dvius> so linux 686 works better? more stable??
<ubuntu> awesome!!! where r u from?
<khermans> there was also a k6-3
<grace_> I think I have a K6 550 on windoz
<dvius> ah those where the days... hehehe
<khermans> yeah so 550 might be the cutoff
<joachim-n> what's the default font gnome uses for window titles etc?
<khermans> dvius, not necessarily more stable -- but guaranteed to be more tested lol
<grace_> khermans, you can still over clock them
<khermans> grace_, you can overlock anything
<grace_> all depends on whose mesing with the box I guess
<ubuntu> i can clock any thing and everything haha
<extraord1nary> Is possible to someone tell me how i can to install any program?
<khermans> i have to go to bed, just finished writing Missionaries and Cannibals solution in scheme for class tomorrow .. sucks
<grace_> only if youre dollar challenged and hands on techie is it worth considering
<extraord1nary> Is possible to someone tell me how i can to install any program?
<khermans> extraord1nary, aptitude via the command line
<khermans> extraord1nary, or use Synaptic
<ubuntu> yip what programme do u want to install?
<extraord1nary> what
<grace_> khermans, I know I guy who co authored a book on missionaires and natives
<khermans> Applications -> Add Application
<grace_> african natives and north american natives
<khermans> grace_, indians?
<grace_> african natives
<ubuntu> do u have to learn that kinda stuff at school or whateve?
<grace_> and north american natives
<khermans> NA natvies are african
<khermans> lol
<khermans> yea
<ubuntu> i wanna be a natie that would be kewl!!!
<grace_> it was like a world travellers guide to how the missionaires wwent on tour to fuck thing sup
<khermans> natie? friedman
<extraord1nary> how i can to install lwp-8.6.skz????
<ubuntu> native i mean
<grace_> ubuntu, im afraid you dont know what native is
<ubuntu> haha opps my bad
<khermans> extraord1nary, dont see that pkg
<extraord1nary> what is pkg?
<extraord1nary> very strange
<ubuntu> yeah those people that wear grass skirts and have fires outside and stuff
<extraord1nary> I'm nooby
<grace_> careful about thinking how nice it would be to walk in someone elses shoes
<ubuntu> thats a natie aye?
<ubuntu> opps native i mean
<ubuntu> toe jams ill wear my own shoes thanx haha
<grace_> sadly the english languages encourages breakdown of meanig and such
<pawan> Sometimes, when I run hwclock I get: hwclock is unable to get I/O port access:  the iopl(3) call failed.
<khermans> extraord1nary, pkg == package
<pawan> what's that about
<SCMark> natives are the first people to live in north america
<grace_> especially for words like native
<grace_> natives are the first peoples to have lived any where
<khermans> SCMark, they were mistaken as being from India by COlumbus
<extraord1nary> When i Start lwp-8.6.skz the program quistion me what format ????
<dvius> where is grub stored?? it's not /etc/grub/menu.lst
<pawan> khermans : that's a myth
<ubuntu> natives rock i used to be one
<khermans> and Columbus dindt discover america, he did that just as much as the guy who recently "discovered" my new car steareo
<grace_> the tribes of africa are the native inhabitants of those countries
<Ekaitza> anybody who knows about multiboot options please??
<khermans> dvius, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grace_> the mongolians are the native herders of mongolia
<khermans> sorry
<dvius> THANX
<olicat> has anyone figured out a way to get scrollpads working in breezy?
<khermans> Ekaitza, yes
<olicat> touchpads*
<ubuntu> far out you know heaps about natives thats good
<grace_> ubuntu, you cant used to be a native
<khermans> olicat, there is a way to define sensitive areas in th xorg config
<khermans> but it is not fun to do
<extraord1nary> khermans what is synaptic I'snt have these program
<pawan> We're all natives of some place.
<Ekaitza> the problem is how can I boot a linux system and a dos system in a cd
<olicat> khermans, is that the horizonalscrolldelta settings?
<aftertaf> olicat:  but the touchpad is detected by xorg on install....
<ubuntu> i once was a native
<aftertaf> dvius:  howd it go?
<khermans> Ekaitza, there are things like Multi-boot-wizard
<dvius> extraordinary: synaptic is a gui package manager
<dvius> aftertaf: not good!
<Ekaitza> They told me to try with magic iso
<grace_> ubuntu, read up on the meaning of ubuntu
<olicat> aftertaf, i have "VertScrollDelta" 	"20" - but i have no scrolling.
<ubuntu> i lived in a house truck and we did things the native way
<extraord1nary> where I can FOUND HIM -Sunaptic
<khermans> olicat, dont know -- my friend had a nightmare seeting it up -- i dont use them
<dvius> linux-k7 not loading...
<olicat> i also can't double tap to select something
<grace_> peoples from all over coming together
<Ekaitza> everything goes ok, but linux doesn't start
<khermans> i have an external mouse
<dvius> it keeps loading linux-386
<aftertaf> dvius:  ah, whats the error?
<extraord1nary> where I can FOUND HIM -Synaptic
<aftertaf> dvius:  cant you choose it, is that it?
<khermans> dvius, uninstall linux-386
<aftertaf> extraord1nary:  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<pawan> If you try hwclock, do you guys also get: hwclock is unable to get I/O port access:  the iopl(3) call failed.
<grace_> as in the natives from all lands coming together to embrace human freedoms and diversity
<khermans> dvius, that will also remove the grub entry
<dvius> sweet...just a sec
<khermans> ok, gnight all
<extraord1nary> in console?????
<ubuntu> my dad put this on my computa i just wanna chat to some ordinary people whats this chat room all about im confused?
<aftertaf> khermans:  i wouldnt do that... if sth goes wrong he cant boot.
<bimberi> extraord1nary: System -> Administration -> Syantpic Package Manager
<aftertaf> dvius:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<khermans> aftertaf, well he said he booted 686
<dvius> not yet... just installed 386 now...gonna reboot...be bacl in sec..
<khermans> oh
<aftertaf> 6896 or k7? wtf?
<khermans> oh well
<aftertaf> lol
<khermans> hehe
<aftertaf> what IS going on?
<khermans> dunno
<grace_> ubuntu, i pretty good with konfuzion so dont worry about it
<ubuntu> haha kewl
<Ng> ubuntu: if you want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel for Ubuntu Linux :)
<grace_> ubuntu, theres all kinds of chat rooms but this one is for ubuntu linux
<ubuntu> how do you get into other ones?
<ompaul> ubuntu, >>/join #ubuntu-offtopic<<
<grace_> ubuntu, hows the wheather in new zealand
<rhett> weather
<grace_> rhett, wheather
<ompaul> grace_, take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu> hey how did you know i was from new zealand?
<ompaul> grace_, please
<ubuntu> the weather has been good lately
<grace_> ubuntu, just type                          /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<grace_> and then hit enter
<Ekaitza> khermans.... I wouldn't like to disturb,, but,,, do you know any way to do it with magic iso??
<ubuntu> offtopic
<ompaul> ubuntu, join that channel please - this is a support channel there are over 550 people here
<Ekaitza> or at least.. is it possible to do it in a windows software??
<ompaul> Ekaitza, there is a #windows channel
<grace_> ubuntu, just type                          /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ekaitza> sorry
<grace_> you have to ype exactly
<ompaul> Ekaitza, np
<grace_> no spaces
<grace_> rather no extra spaces
<Ekaitza> but the problem is not the dos boot
<ubuntu> where do i type it?
<aftertaf> ubuntu:  anywhere in your irc cklient
<ompaul> where you type this
<Ekaitza> the problem is just that the linux doesn't work with the multiboot
<SCMark> anyone know how to increase my mousewheel's sensitivity?
<grace_> ubuntu, just start typing
<grace_> the same place you typed everythign else
<ompaul> Ekaitza, it does
<aftertaf> SCMark:  in the mouse prefs of your control panel thingy
<Ekaitza> not mine
<Ekaitza> I tried it
<ubuntu> offtopic
<aftertaf> Ekaitza:  what is your setuip, for it top not work?
<grace_>       /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<SCMark> aftertaf: I don't see an option to increase the sensistivity of my mousewheel there.  Just for my mouse in general
<grace_> type everything i did
<Ekaitza> what do you mean??
<grace_> starting witht the slash
<grace_> that is the question mark key
<ompaul> ubuntu type>> /join #ubuntu-offtopic << the first character is / no spaces
<ompaul> at the front
<grace_> ubuntu, come on you can do it
<grace_>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ekaitza> the question is that the multiboot works ok,,,,, but chose to boot the knoppix,, it doesn't boot
<ubuntu> its not working and its fucking me off
<ompaul> grace_, /join << works with all clients
<grace_> doesnt /j work with all clients
<ompaul> ubuntu, >>>>/join #ubuntu-offtopic <<<<<<< that
<grace_> ive never seen it not work
<ompaul> grace_, it does not work with xchat
<grace_> not the arrows part just everythig in between the arrows
<aftertaf> SCMark:  ah mousewheel!!! ok. no idea ;)
<grace_> im using xchat and it doe swork
<aftertaf> ompaul:  it does!!
<ompaul> doh you have to use the #
<grace_> ubuntu, patience you can do it to
<extraord1nary> I have synaptic and now how i can to install lwp-8.6.skz???????
<aftertaf> ubuntu:  or edit your server prefs in xchat and set it to login to the offtopic channel on startup
<rhett> An error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system.
<grace_> any buddy can hit those keys on that key board
<rhett> Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details
<aftertaf> extraord1nary:  try to find out for yourself please........................
<bob2> extraord1nary: what are you trying to do?
<rhett> i get this error msg that file doesnt exist though
<dvius> jst rebooted....i uninstalled linux-386 (apt-get says none installed) and rebootm but it still loads linux-386...i removed linux-k7 and its even still in the grub...everytime I install a nre kernel it just adds to the grub and when I uninstall it doesn't remve it
<rhett> ive got a dell inspiron 4150 laptop
<rhett> thats when installing breezy 5.10
<bob2> dvius: removing this will not do anything at all
<bob2> dvius: what are you trying to acheieve?
<extraord1nary> i want to isntall the program applet for wheather -KDE
<extraord1nary> weatehr
<dvius> trying to update my kernel to linux-k7
<ubuntu> i did hit the keys and its not working
<extraord1nary> weather
<aftertaf> ubuntu:  type or copy this: "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"   without the quotes
<bob2> dvius: then install linux-k7, and select the k8 kernel from the grub bootlist
<bob2> er, k7, obviously
<grace_> oh hmmm
<bob2> extraord1nary: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<rhett> anyone got any idea what is causing my install to fail?
<bob2> extraord1nary: you need to install the kweather package
<bob2> rhett: did you verify the cd?
<extraord1nary> 10x
<dvius> i try again, but last time when i select k7 it unpacks the kernel fine and then throws a panic (somthing to do with fs)
<rhett> how do you mean i burnt the iso bob that i downloaded how can i verify the cd?
<bob2> dvius:  you need to be more specific
<grace_> ubuntu   show me again    if you type 3 spaces and then /j #ubuntu-offtopic then I can see what you type
<bob2> rhett: boot into 'expert' mode with the installer and select the verify cd option from the menu
<dvius> mmmm, ok. I gonna try AGAIN and write it down...be back soon :)
<rhett> k
<grace_> if you do it without the the space in front a new window will open for you
<dvius> wooopeee I luv errors messages... NOT
<dvius> :P
<ompaul> ubuntu left
<extraord1nary> yes I have synaptic at GNOME but now I'm at KDE and I can't FOund where is HE!
<grace_> ubuntu, oh he left already
<bob2> extraord1nary: use kynaptic or whatever it is then
<ompaul> extraord1nary, you can use #kubuntu
<grace_> i wonder if ubuntu has used a computer much before
<bob2> presumably not
<ompaul> that is where those with kubuntu can hang out
<extraord1nary> #kubuntu
<ompaul> extraord1nary, >>/join  #kubuntu<<
<grace_> perhaps there should be a #learn-ubuntu
<grace_> or #n00buntu
<grace_> ;^)
* bimberi recalls an #ubuntu-newbie
<daemos> hello nightcrawlers
<grace_> time to upgrade to #n00buntu
<bob2> it's a bad idea
<grace_> its gnuwer
<daemos> im downloading this ubuntu of yours... how is it?
<bob2> creating a channel full of only people who have no idea what they're doing will, surprisingly, turn out terribly
<ompaul> bob2, are you sure? ;-)
<ompaul> daemos, it will be yours and it will be your new operating system of choice
<extraord1nary> How you unstall any program????
<daemos> awesome
<daemos> because im sick and tired of slackware
<bob2> extraord1nary: use kynaptic
<harsha> Hi guys!
<daemos> not regognizing my internet wireless
<daemos> POS! kernel 2.6
<grace_> bob2, so would you vote for #learn-buntu then
<extraord1nary> How you unstall any program????
<harsha> Has anyone come across this error "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)" while installing Ubuntu Breezy?
<daemos> mount /mnt/nopenis
<ccooke> harsha: It's possibly your CD has errors
<cusco> hi!! I did something bad, nasty, stupid with no sense at all, any try of explaining this would be obsolete
<bob2> grace_: no
<daemos> has anyone ordered the CD's off of the website?
<bob2> extraord1nary: use kynaptic
<daemos> I am wondering how long it takes
<bob2> harsha: verify the cd as a first step
<daemos> Im DLing but still curious
<bob2> daemos: generally a month or so
<cusco> I lost my /etc/modules file, could some one help me?
<extraord1nary> bob2 how i can install kynaptic
<harsha> ccooke, Hmm. Ok
<bimberi> daedra: 4-6 weeks (iirc)
<ompaul> daemos, well you may have a little fight with it to get the wireless card to work - have you checked out the list of cards that work with linux?
<daemos> yeah
<daemos> I have ipw2100
<bimberi> *daemos (sry daedra)
<harsha> I wrote it on a windoze box. that must be the issue. :P
<bob2> extraord1nary: you already have it.
<daemos> but Its my laptop specifically
<daemos> IBM Thinkpad T42
<extraord1nary> bob2 Where I can found in my omputer KYNAPTIC
<bob2> daemos: wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<daemos> cant figure out how to turn on and off the WI switch
<Syrus> I'm using ipw2200 right now
<bob2> extraord1nary: somewhere in the kde menus, I have no idea where
<Syrus> on my thinkpad r50e
<bob2> daemos: t42 laptops are well supported
<daemos> software power WLAN on/off
<daemos> yeah I heard ubuntu is great for IBM's
<bob2> daemos: function-f5 turns it on or off
* bob2 is on his x40 atm
<Syrus> yer, that's what I'm using
<daemos> hotkeys aren't working
<Syrus> it's alright
<Syrus> software suspend doesn't work with this model though
<daemos> and Fn-F5 stopped working in windows a while ago too
<BROKEN_LADDER> has anyone here ever had any luck using your pda's wireless data plan as a modem?
<Syrus> although I know why...and how to fix it..just cbf.
<dvius> bob2: Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting the kernel                        audit(1132221464.734:0); initialised.   kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<daemos> eek!
<daemos> your kernel just shit itself
<dvius> no shit :P
<bob2> daemos: that doesn't sound like a software issue
<Syrus> no that sounds like you've done something wrong
<bob2> dvius: there were 50 000 lines of text in between, right?
<Syrus> like specified the wrong partition
<bob2> 0,0 seems a bit suspicious
<dvius> only before... all the usual. it all looked normal
<chicken-man> Can someone help me set up a apache2 server please, I keep getting problems, It won't work on port 80 and when i try connect to my new port i get this error "You don't have permission to access / on this server." ?
<Syrus> you can use fdisk I think to list your partitions
<Syrus> fdisk -l
<dvius> that was the last 3 lines b4 it shat itself
<berkes> hey ther
<berkes> e
<Syrus> anyway, bbl
<bob2> dvius: what have you done since the last time it booted fine?
<daemos> bob2: well I cant figure it out :\ once I compile latest kernel to support latest ibm-acpi drivers and ipw2100 firmware, etc   eth0 goes down and cant be booted
<bob2> chicken-man: er, what did you do to make that happen?
<bob2> chicken-man: apache2 by default runs fine
<daemos> something w/ my PCMCIA config in kernel i guess.. but ive reinstalled about 5 times in the past week
<berkes> does anyone know how to ask apt what package provides a file?
<ccooke> hmm. unknown-block - isn't that when you're missing modules for the block device? Been a long time since I've seen that one
<JonasNZ> ive installed the nvidia drivers by compiling them myself, will installing nvidia-settings and therefore nvidia-glx interfere with this
<bob2> daemos: you say the key doesn't work under windows either?
<chicken-man> bob2, i just installed it and it's doing that, I've also reinstalled
<bob2> berkes: apt-file, or packages.ubuntu.com
<daemos> I think i disabled itsomehow
<JonasNZ> berkes, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<chicken-man> http://80.6.146.102:8080/
<ccooke> berkes: dpkg -S filename
<bob2> chicken-man: what specific error do you have in the /var/log/apache2/error.log?
<berkes> no results there
<ccooke> berkes: that'll tell you what package provided the file, if it's installed.
<bob2> berkes: if packages.u.c doesn't know about it, it's unlikely to be in ubuntu
<daemos> bob2, i wouldnt know because my ntfs partition is dead thanks to me resizing and moving partitions around :|
<extraord1nary> Hello,please tell me how i can to install liquid???
<berkes> ccooke: yea, the thing is, that package is prolly not installed :)
<bob2> extraord1nary: be more specific
<ccooke> berkes: what is the file?
<daemos> oh well I deserve it, for not backing up and /or reading about installation
<bob2> extraord1nary: do you mean "How do I install the KDE 'Liquid' theme?"?
<bob2> daemos: ah
<chicken-man> bob2: just lot's of access denied
<extraord1nary> I have liquid lwp-8.6.skz
<extraord1nary> the program FOR weather!
<cusco> hi!! I did something bad, nasty, stupid with no sense at all... I lost my /etc/modules file
<berkes> ccooke: bob2 (/usr/share/services/)kaffeine_part.desktop
<daemos> also the IBM access / recovery is actually a FAT partition but its not usable if you split partition (which i did when I installed Slack 10.2)
<bob2> extraord1nary: dude, I told you how to install a weather applet already
<aftertaf> extraord1nary:  is it a desklet thing? you need superkaramba installed first
<bob2> chicken-man: can you paste one line to #flood?
<bob2> cusco: that's fine
<berkes> the folks at kubuntu quite horrible broke the upgrade to breezy :$
<bob2> daemos: heh, I just deleted the partition entirely
<chicken-man> bob2: ok
<cusco> bob2, if I restart it will be re-generated?
<extraord1nary> astetaf Ok where I can found superkaramba
<aftertaf> google
<extraord1nary> afteretaf Ok where I can found superkaramba
<bob2> cusco: no, but it isn't often used.  it's only needed to load non-pci, non-usb non-firewire drivers.
* Moof is tryign to get imp working. can anyone help?
<berkes> extraord1nary: in atp
<daemos> It just sucks because im at college and depend on a usable wireless access to email attachments in class
<berkes> apt, even
<aftertaf> being new to an operating system should not invalidate all known techniques... do not depend on us for every little thing, please, its frustrating
<extraord1nary> atp?
<berkes> apt
<cusco> and thats fine? it had there some lines, one of them was ndiswrapper
<daemos> so Im stranded for another 15 hours until azureus finishes this supposed messiah of an OS ;)
<aftertaf> berkes:  i dont think the version in repos can use the liquid weather, it needs 0.17 RC2
<aftertaf> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: (A program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.36-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 429 kB, Installed size: 1228 kB
<aftertaf> 0.37 RC2 i meant
<bob2> cusco: then you'll need to put it in there
<bob2> I still can't believe there's something called "kynaptic"
<cusco> lol
<daemos> is anyone familiar with the network infrastructure of Novell?
<cusco> but I don't remember them!
<daemos> don't know how to mount a network folder
<dvius> bob2: ok...the story goes: I installed ubuntu from on an empty drive (yesterday). grub had 2 options (linux 2.6.12.8-386 and memtest). Then I installed heaps of sound apps. it told me the latest kernel was available so i dl it. i reboot. (if i chek grub there would have been 3 options: linux 2.6.12-8-386, linux 2.6.12.9-386 and memtest) then I try and install linux-k7 and nvidia at the same time. reboot nvidia shat itself so i restore
<dvius> video drivers (everything to the way it was) then during nvidia shitting itself i remove 386 (cause i think without checkin im running k7) reboot. run uname and see im running 386, reboot, try k7 (SHIT!) reboot install 686, remove k7 (by now my grub has 4 kernel entries and 1 memtest entry, a kernel entry for each kernel ive tried)  does that make sense???
<aftertaf> daemos:  which version of netware? a recent one that uses TCP/IP or an old one with ipx/spx?
<aftertaf> dvius:  2 secs... can we PV?
<dvius> sure
<bimberi> bob2: fairly sure kubuntu uses "adept"
<daemos> not sure, how do I check what the netware ver is?
<bob2> dvius: first, kudos for keeping notes and knowing exactly what you did :-)
<bob2> bimberi: oh, duh me
<daemos> could someone explain to me the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu other than KDE being on the latter?
<chicken-man> bob2: what do you think ?
<bob2> daemos: nothing
<extraord1nary> aftertaf couldn't find package superkaramba
<daemos> lol cool
<cusco> daedra, the later doesn't have gnome
<bob2> chicken-man: you haven't touched the configuration, at all?
<aftertaf> extraord1nary:  for the weather applet you'll need to download it from sourceforge and compile it.....
<daemos> rightio
<chicken-man> bob2: only ports.conf because i would not start on port 80
<daemos> is ethereal packaged with the install disc or is it optional
<daemos> downloadable*
<aftertaf> extraord1nary:  by 'it' i mean superkaramba. the weather thing needs the version 0.37 minimum, and apt will only install you the 0.36 version
<bob2> daemos: removing the linux-386 or k7 or whatever packages will not do anything at all; they're empty and only used to install other packages they depend on
<extraord1nary> I have the weather applet I don't know How INstalled IT!
<SAM_theman> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> er, dvius
<bob2> SAM_theman: install libstdc++5
<SAM_theman> damn now my hands are tiered
<dvius> bob2: sorry....yeah
<Moof> can anyone help me get horde/imp working?
<ClamIAm> i'm having strange keyboard issues in ubuntu.  it seems like keystrokes aren't accepted unless i hold down the key for quite a bit longer than in other distros (debian, fedora, xandros).  anyone know what could cause this?
<daemos> lol bob2 loves to press tab with his leel pinkie ;)
<daemos> personally im a ring-finger tab presser myself.. :O
<aftertaf> dvius:  you get those messages?
<extraord1nary> aftertaf Where I can find these
<cusco> I don't know which finger is the ring finger
<aftertaf> extraord1nary:  have you ever used google?
<Tidus> i mash the tab key with my ring and middle
<extraord1nary> aftertaf yes many times
<Tidus> cusco: ring finger is the 3rd one
<Tidus> right beside the pinky
<dvius> yeah..."aborting.." try again??
<cusco> thats the one I also use :p
<aftertaf> extraord1nary:  then use it.... result nO 1 is SuperKaramba Theme Archive -, URL: http://www.superkaramba.com/
<Tidus> my tab key's a bit ... wonky, so i have to mash it with my ring and middle to get it to respond.
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Unless your a chick.  Then every finger is the "Ring" finger.
<cusco> oh I got it, I use the middle one, and some times the ring finger :p
<aftertaf> dvius:  did you receive my private messages?
<Tidus> or i can index finger reach to the one in the center of my keyboard.
<daemos> lol
<dvius> aftertaf: justchecking dependancies
<aftertaf> ok cool ;)
<newargus> Hi everyone, I was using Seveas' Breezy packages v5.10 repository at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ to implement Freenx and it seems to be protected now ! Do you have an idea why ?
<Tidus> newargus: poke seveas so you can get in
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Anyone try to install Ubun onto a laptop?  I'm getting an error.
<aftertaf> cos Seveas has become a dark sith lord, iirc ;)
<daemos> a crack epidemic
<daemos> x[uNkNoWn] x: what model laptop?
<aftertaf> x[uNkNoWn] x:  be more specific (and yes, loooooads of us have done)
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Dell pos
<newargus> thanks tidus
<ClamIAm> i'm typing this from a laptop :|
<daemos> model?
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Inspiron 600m
<daemos> you take your laptop and you break it
<daemos> you hear me?
<aftertaf> !laptop
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I know right
<ubotu> it has been said that laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<dvius> aftertaf: i checkd dependancies...no what?
<daemos> tuxmobil is great :)
<aftertaf> x[uNkNoWn] x:  what problem are you having? does it install?
<dvius> aftertaf: *now
<x[uNkNoWn] x> sad part is I work for Dell..  :/
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I am on the part of "Detect and mount CD-Rom"
<daemos> www.tuxmobile.org
<daemos> find your laptop model
<ClamIAm> x[uNkNoWn] x, viva la resistance!
<daemos> see if anyone has similiar experiences
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I get..   "Your installation CD-Rom couldn't be mounted.  This probably means that the CD-Rom was not in the drive.  If so you can insert it and try again."
<daemos> do you have a terminal at all?
<Tidus> I've successfully installed linux on a centrino 1.6ghz dell latitude lappy before
<Tidus> but that was a wihle back
<daemos> mount /dev/hdc
<Tidus> and it wasn't a debian based distro.
<x[uNkNoWn] x> tuxmobile.org no workie
<daemos> x[uNkNoWn] x, sorry its tuxmobil.org
<daemos> no e :)
<x[uNkNoWn] x> ahh
<daemos> www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<daemos> woops
<daemos> http://tuxmobil.org/mylaptops.html
<daemos> question: does it take a long time to install additional packages after installation (from web) I am basically capped at 10-12 kb/sec
<Blaubaer35> Hi, is it possible to disable ddc in ubuntu somehow?
<aftertaf> dvius:  if you got all that, then i can guide you for grub and being able to choose your kernel at boot time
<chicken-man> daemos: lol get broadband :-P
<rhett> bob cd did have some failed checksum's im going to try burn again thanks for that
<x[uNkNoWn] x> hrmm.. so far I dont see 1 site that says anything bout the cd rom not working
<LootBeer> jus wanna ask: when soldering wires on pcb's  what wires are used?
<x[uNkNoWn] x> :/
<daemos> chicken-man, errr it is a T1 :P
<daemos> college network = the crap
<chicken-man> daemos: lol :-/
<dvius> aftertaf: so i add them from synaptic? (package plus dependancies?)
<daemos> thats why I want ethereal to work
<daemos> so I can figure out if there is a faster pipe
<aftertaf> dvius:  yep add then (the dependencies will add by themselves)
<aftertaf> and remove all the i686 stuff you installed
<daemos> fucking entire school uses thepiratebay.org to ... well.. pirate
<dvius> aftertaf: ok...then?
<daemos> lags and lags
<aftertaf> daemos:  language :p
<ClamIAm> K, I'll try again here.  My keyboard is very unresponsive, I have to type very deliberately to not drop or transpose letters.  Anyone know why this is?  (I've use this machine with other distros and ubuntu is the only one that does this)
<daemos> my bad :|
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Torrents..  how lame
<beck> does anybody know how to get the sound to work
<aftertaf> ClamIAm:  have you tried typing with something else apart from your forehead? :P
<ClamIAm> that's hilraious
<dvius> beck: u need to be more specific i.e kernel version, sound card type??
<ClamIAm> argh there's an example
<chicken-man> GRRRR I've just installed apache and I'm still gettingthis error when i connect "You don't have permission to access / on this server." :-/ how do i set where it looks for the html files, etc ?
<beck> II can play videos but there is no sound
<daemos> beck: type lspci | grep sound
<x[uNkNoWn] x> intresting..  I told it to not retry the search.. then try again from the main screen.. and it worked.
<daemos> actually maybe that wont work
<dvius> aftertaf: done! removed 686. added k7, 386...
<dvius> reboot??
<aftertaf> dvius:  can you choose kernel on boot?
<dvius> aftertaf: yeah, just press esc and it takes me to grub...
<aftertaf> ok
<dvius> aftertaf: reboot?
<daemos> is anyone familiar with aimsniff
<aftertaf> try yeah, and boot to k7
<dvius> aftertaf: so now that the packages are installed what happens?? does the kernel install itself or..??
<chicken-man> GRRRR I've just installed apache and I'm still getting this error when I connect "You don't have permission to access / on this server." :-/ how do I set where it looks for the html files, etc ???
<dvius> aftertaf: ok....doing it
<aftertaf> dvius:  the kernel has installed itself... take a look in /boot
<ClamIAm> bah! the googles, they do nothing
<dvius> aftertaf: ok...looking in boot
<cusco> chicken-man, chmod a+x /var/www
<dvius> aftertaf: mmm, yeah, i reboot now and try k7...c u soon
<chicken-man> cusco: It works :-D Thank you :-PP
<extraord1nary> aftertaf Who of ALL tnings http://homepages.comnet.co.nz/~matt-sarah/icons.html
<daemos> what is the easiest way to pursue a programming language
<void^> use it
<cusco> chicken-man, ;)
<daemos> cant without a foundation
<daemos> besides... errr HTML ?
<daemos> and helloworld.cpp
<chicken-man> daemos: use C++ :-D
<daemos> yeah
<daemos> how did you learn
<cusco> daemos, there are lots of 10 lesson's tutorials on the web
<daemos> I can't read some of these books / tutorials because they almost ALWAYS assume prior programming experience
<chicken-man> daemos: tutorials, ebooks, open-source software, etc
<x[uNkNoWn] x> google....  C++ tutorial  or C++ for dummies
<daemos> any specific site
<chicken-man> daemos: www.cprogramming.com  A good place to start
<extraord1nary> aftertaf Who of ALL tnings http://homepages.comnet.co.nz/~matt-sarah/icons.html
<crimsun> daemos: python -c 'print "hello world"'
<aonicc> anyone have any experience installing ubuntu on a system with an IDE controller the installer doesn't recognize?
<aftertaf> oop aonicc not good
<aftertaf> try the live cd maybe.
<cusco> daemos, http://www.google.com/search?q=learning+c%2B%2B+lesson+1&btnG=Search
<aonicc> would that help with an install?
<chicken-man> C\C++ programming is not that hard, it just takes some time to get used to :-)
<aftertaf> extraord1nary:  eh?
<aftertaf> aonicc:  it would help by booting to ubuntu and seeing if the system can access the harddrive
<dvius> aftertaf: my computer hates me :(
<aftertaf> dvius:  nah, you just dont understand its needs and worries mate ;P
<chicken-man> dvius: get a new one, I am :-P
<dvius> aftertaf: hehehehe
<aonicc> well like for a windows install, i had to load drivers from a floppy
<aftertaf> dvius:  dont rush it.... what went wrong?
<aonicc> and i don't see any options for that in the ubuntu installer
<aftertaf> aonicc:  for an ide controller? weird as... IDE or SATA?
<aftertaf> aonicc:  what is the ide controller driver?
<aonicc> IDE. it has hardware raid capability, but that's disabled
<dvius> aftertaf: i tried loading k7 from grub. it shat its pants... L kernel panic - not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)
<aonicc> aftertaf: VIA VT6410 IDE RAID controller
<aftertaf> dvius:  ok. remove it and all its dependencies, purge it and reinstall. something not right there at all.
<aftertaf> dvius:  can you paste to pastebin?
<dvius> aftertaf: SORRY...purge??
<aftertaf> dvius:  with synaptic, choose the completely remove option.
<dvius> aftetaf...so, cause my whole pc shits itself and hang...have to reboot after that happens...it hangs just after unpacking the kernel
<aftertaf> dvius:  but first try this!!!!!!
<dvius> aftertaf: ok..purgin in progress...
<dvius> ok...
<dvius> aftertaf:...what
<aftertaf> dvius:  type: dpkg -l | grep linux-
<aftertaf>     and paste the results to pastebin or #flood
<dvius> aftertaf: ...i try
<extraord1nary> How I can to install a program?
<extraord1nary> Any program
<dvius> pastebin??
<aftertaf> extraord1nary:  depends on what. apt will install ubuntu packages (over 17000 of them)
<chicken-man> extraordlnary: "sudo aptitude"
<berkes> would people here advice against using marillat repos?
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<aftertaf> brb, i need nicotine
<dvius> aftertaf: SORRY!!! im such a nooob!! pls be more specific,,
<aftertaf> ./away tobacco heaven
<aftertaf> dvius:  see what ubotu just posted ;)
<chicken-man> berkes: yes
<Ng> berkes: yes, very much so
<dvius> aftertaf: thx!
<aftertaf> hehe
<Ng> berkes: if you want packages from there, download them by hand, adding those repositories is asking for pain later
<berkes> Ng: okay :)
<extraord1nary> chiken man and next what will make the program who i wan't to install is in my desktoP!
<berkes> I really want kmlpayer to install w/o having to compile it (compiling on a binary distro is asking for pain)
<Cashel> can anyone rec a dvd 2 dvd copier?? Found rippers that convert to avi and what have you, but I want s.a. dvd player playable copies... ?
<extraord1nary> chiken-man and next what will make the program who i wan't to install is in my desktoP!
<dragoran> how to set default scaling governor to conservative? its set to userspace by default and every reboot
<chicken-man> extraord1nary: what ?
<dvius> Aftertaf: if you see this...i've just posted to pastebin... under my name: dvius
<dvius> dvius: hello
<dvius> how do i make it type in red??
<void^> dvius, huh.
<dragoran> so?
<marlun> To listen to radio stations that needs windows media player i was told to download mozilla-mplayer, but when I go to those sites the Totem Music Player seem to be used instead of mplayer, and totem just gives me a message that it could not play it, what can I do to fix this?
<dvius> void*: i mean,just now your text comes up as red, does it do that by default when you enter a users name?
<marlun> I get: "Totem could not play 'fd://0'."
<extraord1nary> chiken-man I have a program in me desktop at skz format what will I make to install it?
<LazyAngel> anyone know where i can download packages manually?
<void^> dvius, when your name is in the text your client shows the line as red. it's not red for anyone else.
<dvius> void*: mmm, thought that may be the case, thanx!!
* chicken-man needs a new computer
<dvius> dvius needs a new computer toooo!
<extraord1nary> chicken-man I have a program in me desktop at skz format what will I make to install it?
<dvius> LazyAngel: what are yu after??
<ktogias> Hi... Could someone remind me the URL where the instructions to upgrade from hoary to breezy are?
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<dvius> aftertaf: done...
<aftertaf> ktogias:  you change everything in your sources frm hoary to breezy, you update and dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> dvius:  cool;
<aftertaf> ok dvius type this:   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aftertaf> dvius:  and edread and edit the file to let you choose and have more time with your kernles at boot.
<agtnz> mpla
<ktogias> aftertaf, There was a guide that suggested some more thinks, like dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver etc... It was at the chanel topic just some days ago...
<aftertaf> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ktogias> Thats it!!!
<Syrus> I keep getting this in my dmesg, and I'd like to know what it means: [4345880.679000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<lockhead> how can i change the colors in vim?
<dvius> i have unlimited time as far as I can tell... its hidden and as soon as I press ESC it brings up grub (it should have no time if im not mistaken) is that right??
<dvius> the "ESC" option is set to 3 seconds...
<aftertaf> dvius:  edit away then ;)
<LazyAngel> dvius: i'm after the 32-bit version of lesstif
<aftertaf> make it non hidden and last for 20 secs ;=)
<corza> hey guys i need to find a P2P client for Ubuntu (one thats pretty good with music)
<aftertaf> corky:  amule
<aftertaf> corza:  amule
<dvius> aftertaf: so what am I editing??
<aftertaf> corky:  hehe sorry :)
<corza> lol sall good mate
<aftertaf> dvius:  the grub options file ;)
<dvius> LazyAngel: Have u used google??
<dvius> yeah...ok. should I just delete the 686 and 386??
<aftertaf> dvius:  nope dont touch them at all......
<LazyAngel> dvius: i only found the debian package. That didn't work. I can look again for the ubuntu package
<dvius> aftertaf: yeah...ok. should I just delete the 686 and 386??
<aftertaf> to make them go waay you remove the kernel packages...
<dvius> LazyAngel: Ubuntu is based on Debian, should work..
<aftertaf> type : dpkg -l | grep linux-   and paste us the results to the pastebin website
<dvius> aftertaf: I dont understand then...what am i changin in the grub??
<dvius> afertaf: ok...
<aftertaf> dvius:  the fact its hidden or not, and autoboot after 3 secs ;)
<LazyAngel> dvius: i know, but it doesn't.
<aftertaf> LazyAngel:   dvius debian packages dont work on ubuntu all the time.... using them can bork things;
<aftertaf> LazyAngel:  sourcecode tarball?
<dvius> mmm, ok...thanx...
<dvius> aftertaf: pasted under name dvius2
<aftertaf> LazyAngel:  http://www.lesstif.org/
<mahangu> can i change the size of the partition i have ubuntu installed on?
<mahangu> will that screw things up?
<iskywalker> hi!
<agtnz> how do i open the bittorrent port on ubuntu?
<dvius> Aftertaf: OOPS...im back
<aftertaf> dviok: change timmeout from 3 to 20, and put a # infront of  hiddenmenu
<iskywalker> i have same  problem as: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7572
<iskywalker> they didnt say the fix, somebody an idea?
<iskywalker> i have although debian
<dvius> aftertaf: ok...doing it now
<iskywalker> knoppix
<aftertaf> dvius:  ok. which kernels boot OK on your system? which give you a graphical environment?
<agtnz> firestarter crashes when I start it. can anyone help?
<triplah> anyone know what the linuxant hsf modem driver module is called?
<LazyAngel> aftertaf: but you dont know where i can browse the repositories online?
<dvius> aftertaf: 2.6.12-9-386
<triplah> i'm assuming thats that is making the dial up connection on my parents ubuntu machine run so slow
<dvius> LazyAngel: I dnt htink the repositories are available online...
<aftertaf> LazyAngel:  packages.ubuntu.com    but there isnt one for ubuntu
<dvius> OOPS!! my bad , ill shutup now!
<aftertaf> lol
<grace_> ~tiki
<grace_> !tiki
<ubotu> grace_: Do they come in packets of five?
<aftertaf> dvius:  so 12-9-386 works ok and you have X running, right?
<grace_> !wiki
<dvius> aftertaf: yeah, as ew speak
<grace_> ~wiki
<dvius> *we
<aftertaf> ok cool
<LazyAngel> aftertaf: thanks
<aftertaf> dvius:  type this: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7
<aftertaf> dvius:  athis'll completely get rid of the k7 kernel and its dependencies.   which is step 1
<dvius> aftertaf: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dvius> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aftertaf> dvius:  now......... your nvidia works on the 386 kernel... did you use the nvidia website drivers to get it working, or the ubuntu packagee?
<aftertaf> dvius:  close synaptic...
<dvius> :P i try again...
<dvius> aftertaf:...damn u good... :D
<corza> woah amule aint working
<aftertaf> hehe nope, just been there done that ;)
<corza> cant download anything.. says waiting.
<aftertaf> i've been on ububntu 3 months now man ;)
<dvius> aftertaf: hehehe... DONE
<dvius> aftertaf: nvidia...never got it working...
<aftertaf> dvius:  ok. did you use the NVIDIAXX-XX-XX.run  package to install your drivers at any point?
<corza> aftertaf: why isn't amule downloading stuff is there a best server to use?
<dvius> tried nvdia site drivers and readme and also ubuntu apt-get (following ubuntuguide)
<aftertaf> dvius:  tried == they're still installed probably. do you still have the downloaded file?
<sjj> Anyone here used User-Mode-Linux under ubuntu?
<dvius> um tried before I did clean install. i tried the ubuntu package this time...
<dvius> aftertaf: i havefile yes
<aftertaf> corza:  i dont know, it just worked (tm) for me... :/
<aftertaf> dvius:  ok, but this is a clean install so youve never used it yet on this installation, right?
<dvius> aftertaf: right
<aftertaf> dvius:  ok;
<dvius> aftetaf: why? im getting doubts now...
<dvius> ubuntu: hello...nice name :P
<triplah> anyone know what the module name for linuxant drivers are in ubuntu?
<aftertaf> dvius:  rerun and repaste the dpkg-l command...     dpkg -l | grep linux-
<aftertaf>    and also    dpkg -l | grep nvidia   whack em in the pastebin;
<dvius> aftertaf: hang on....just noticed something...
<aftertaf> dvius:  rightclick my username and choose open dialog window. and paste me the results there
<dvius> aftertaf: rmdir: `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7': Directory not empty
<dvius> dpkg - warning: while removing linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7, directory `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7' not empty so not removed.
<sjj> It doesn't appear user-mode-linux is in ubuntu, but it's in Debian testing and unstable
<mcphail> 11
<dvius> aftertaf: I thin kim going crazy!!! nevermind... i scrolled up without realising and that was from before... i ran ""sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7"" and its fine
<N6REJ> can you have both php4 & php5 installed at the same time and should you?
<dvius> aftertaf: so what now??
<dvius> Aftertaf: thanx for you patience...
<N6REJ> is it possible to extract a single file from a tarball?
<dvius> N6REJ: yes...in GUI mode you can open it up and drag to desktop or anywhere in filebrowser
<N6REJ> k ty.
<dooglus> N6REJ: using the command line:  tar xf <tarball> <file-to-extract>
<N6REJ> great! ty.
<SCMark> how do I associate ogm files with totem?
<manuvcube> how do I install an JRE for 5.10 PPC?
<dooglus> N6REJ: example: tar vxf tmp.tgz '*/file.pl'
<dooglus> I had to put the '*/' because it was in a folder inside the archive
<N6REJ> OH, never thought abut that.. yep.. that would help LOL
<mahangu_> how do I execute a .bin file again
<dooglus> "bash file.bin"
<manuvcube> ahh, there's a wiki entry about java PPC
<manuvcube> good
<dooglus> I've never seen this channel so dead.
<mahangu_> doodz, thanks
<dooglus> which distribution is the new flavour of the month now?
<mahangu_> dooglus, i mean, and yeah, why is it so empty
<mahangu_> haha
<mahangu_> :)
<dvius> dsl
<doodz> hehe
<dvius> :p
<doodz> me
<doodz> :)
<mahangu_> sorry doodz
<doodz> your right,
<doodz> :)
<dvius> DSL??
<dooglus> damn small linux ?
<doodz> dam small linus
<dvius> hehehe. yeah
<dooglus> !dsl
<ubotu> methinks dsl is see pppoe, or damn small linux ( http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ )
<dvius> !mum
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, dvius
<dvius> hehehehehehhe. you rmum!!
<daemos> raaawwwr
<daemos> whats a nifty command
<daemos> im bored :|
<triplah> rm -rf /
<dvius> Hey we can have some fun with uBOTu... :P *evil grin*
<daemos> mugatu
<mahangu_> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dvius> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<mahangu_> im getting that
<mahangu_> anyone?
<triplah> !finger
<ubotu> triplah: Wish i knew
<daemos> ubotu: how are they going to learn if they cant even fit inside of the building
<ubotu> daemos: I think you lost me on that one
<triplah> !grep
<ubotu> I don't know, triplah
<socketbind> hi, anybody managed to enable Coolbits in breezy?
<triplah> ubotu: knows nothing :P
<ubotu> triplah: No idea
<triplah> !ls
<ubotu> triplah: Bugger all, i dunno
<dvius> ubotu: you are so sexy
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, dvius
<dooglus> triplah: so teach him
<mahangu_> dooglus, any idea wtf that error means?
<daemos> how do you search / for a file
<mahangu_> guys
<mahangu_> offtopic for this kinda stuff
<daemos> with grep
<mahangu_> daedra, grep <string>
<dooglus> mahangu_: it means you don't have the libstdc++.so.5 shared library...
<mahangu_> daedra, actually man grep
<mahangu_> dooglus, apt-get?
<daemos> yeah
<dooglus> mahangu_: don't install realplayer - it's sucky
<dvius> uboto: windows
<mahangu_> dooglus, alternatives?
<socketbind> I have no idea why Coolbits isn't working in breezy with the 7667 NVidia drivers
<triplah> did he crash?
<socketbind> any idea, somebody? :(
<dooglus> daemos: you know the file's name?
<dvius> HEHEHEHE...he crashed when I said windows HAHAH
<daemos> no im speaking in general terms
<daemos> if i was in say /usr/lib
<dooglus> dvius: you spelt his name wrong...
<dvius> shit
<dvius> !windows
<daemos> and i was looking for hotware.c
<ubotu> hmm... windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> socketbind: did you install the driver? or use the prepackaged?
<dooglus> daemos: use locate, is fastest:  locate hotware.c
<triplah> windows doesnt run under xen. ubotu is a noob
<daemos> thanks, been wondering for a while
<dvius> !sexy
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, dvius
<socketbind> Kamping_Kaiser: prepackaged version the restricted modules what I get with the kernel
<dooglus> daemos: that uses a list of files that's updated at 7:30 each morning.  so as long as it's not a new file, locate will find it
<daemos> dvius, you are still up
<socketbind> Kamping_Kaiser: should I install it by hand? :-/
<dooglus> daemos: if locate doesn't find it, do "find /usr/lib -name 'hotware.c'
<dvius> daemos: what u mean?
<triplah> cedega and wine and crossover office arent emulators either
<socketbind> or manually perhaps
<triplah> :)
<daemos> dvius: I dunno, where do you live- timezone
<dvius> New Zealand...its only 12:30 at night now...lots of time :P
<triplah> Thu Nov 17 21:36:09 EST 2005
<dvius> !New Zealand
<ubotu> dvius: Are you smoking crack?
<dooglus> mahangu_: I use mplayer
<dooglus> mahangu_: what are you trying to watch, for example?
<socketbind> Kamping_Kaiser: did you managed to enable it? I would rather stick with the modules shipped with my current kernel
<dvius> ubotu: no, but do you have any?
<ubotu> dvius: I don't know, could you explain it?
<socketbind> lol :D
<socketbind> seriously, I googled this thing to hell, anyone has an idea why coolbits isn't working? :D
<dvius> ubotu: well you give it to me, I put it in the pipe, heat it, inhale and then I'm high, would you like some?
<ubotu> dvius: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<dvius> ubotu: hehehe nevermind. neither..i dont even do drugs..
<ubotu> dvius: Syntax error in line 1
<mahangu_> is /usr/bin/RealPlayer an ok place to install rp
<mahangu_> dooglus, web radio
<socketbind> Kamping_Kaiser: did you managed to enable it with the drivers available at nvidia's site?
<selinium> dvius, ubotu is a bot, not a real person...
<dooglus> mahangu_: what URL?
<Kamping_Kaiser> socketbind: i havent tried. the ubuntu ones worked (ie i can play quake 3), so i havent pushed my luck
<dvius> selinium: i know, just bored... waiting for aftertaf, but thanx :P
<mahangu_> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sinhala/meta/tx/nb/sin1500_au_nb.ram
<mahangu_> dooglus, ^^
<selinium> :)
<dvius> selenium: whats ur handle mean??
<socketbind> Kamping_Kaiser: well my card can run on a much higher core frequency and I would love to use the extra performance
<dvius> selinium; whats ur handle mean?
<selinium> nothing really... it is a base element spelt wrong!
<SAM_theman> help me guys
<socketbind> Kamping_Kaiser: it's a simple FX5700 but I managed to get +100mhz core frequency from it
<mahangu_> how can i dpkg a .bin?
<dvius> hehe, tru. why that particular element?
<SAM_theman> i install streamtuner
<SAM_theman> but it launches xmms and says some bs
<Kamping_Kaiser> socketbind: yeh, my 5600 got damaged, but it's going, so I'm not screwing with it :)
<dooglus> mahangu_: I can play that using "xine http://www.bbc.co.uk/sinhala/meta/tx/nb/sin1500_au_nb.ram"
<dvius> .leave rebooting
<mahangu_> dooglus, ok
<dooglus> mahangu_: it's all in foreign though
<dooglus> mahangu_: you don't need realplayer.
<mahangu_> dooglus, it's Sinhala, my mother tongue
<socketbind> Kamping_Kaiser: well I always overclocked all my cards, even the first one I got (Riva TNT), and I can't bear to overclock this one, on windoze it works nicely with this clock frequency
<dooglus> mahangu_: it sounds cool
<daemos> haha thats awesome socketbind
<Kamping_Kaiser> socketbind: yeh, know the feel, i just cant help  :(
<daemos> I had a Riva TNT too :)
<daemos> and a Diamond
<dooglus> mahangu_: where do they speak Sinhala?
<socketbind> Kamping_Kaiser: but I have no idea how to enable it on ubuntu, well whatever I should try it with the ones available nvidia's site
<mahangu_> dooglus, Sri Lanka
<daemos> remember Diamond
<SAM_theman> heres what i get
<mahangu_> our presidential elections are on
<SAM_theman> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32005365118.jpg&s=x11
<socketbind> Kamping_Kaiser: well thanks for trying to help wish me luck :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) i do, lots of luck
<dooglus> mahangu_: I heard "Sri Lanka" in the middle of a sentence just now.  And "BBC".  Other than those 2 phrases I've understood nothing :)
<SAM_theman> were u like mahangu
<daemos> I want quake 3 lol
<daemos> does it run well on linux
<daemos> as a client
<Chousuke> Yes
<socketbind> perfectly
<Kaiser_Quake3> that's why i play it ;)
<mahangu_> SAM_theman, what?
<socketbind> just be sure to grab the icculus version of the binaries
<mahangu_> dooglus, haha
<SAM_theman> it can't play the radio
<mahangu_> BBC world service Sri Lanka
<socketbind> the original 1.32 does funky things with soundcards
<mahangu_> how can i dpkg a .bin file?
<socketbind> mahangu_: do a chmod +x <.bin file name> and the run the .bin file
<mahangu_> socketbind, yeah
<socketbind> mahangu_: you don't need dpkg for that
<daemos> what is that for
<mahangu_> but it doesnt show up in smeg
<mahangu_> in the menus i mean
<socketbind> the downloadable linux version doesn't show up for me either
<SAM_theman> well...
<SAM_theman> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32005365118.jpg&s=x11
<SAM_theman> nope
<mahangu_> socketbind, how do you run it?
<SAM_theman> this is my dads comp
<socketbind> mahangu_: ./<.bin file name>
<socketbind> for instance ./realplayer-install.bin
<mahangu_> socketbind, thats the installer!
<socketbind> yes it's the installer :D
<SAM_theman> this is my comp
<mahangu_> socketbind, i installed it
<SAM_theman> http://www.putfile.com/sammy2005
<socketbind> oh the why are you asking how to install a .bin file?
<lockhead> how do i update to breezy?
<mahangu_> lockhead, see topic do /topic
<socketbind> mahangu_: what do you want to accomplish? I thought you want to install realplayer
<socketbind> because you can get the installer as a .bin file
<andriusburokas> hi, can someone help me a little bit
<socketbind> ask your question and somebody will surely help
<daemos> as long as their name isnt socketbind
<daemos> ;)
<socketbind> :)
<andriusburokas> I've just installed ubuntu and I would like to know how to make my default file viewer to be konqueror instead of nautilus
<aftertaf> how do you stop the usplash boot up screen from showing, i wanna see the kernel talk to me...*
<Seveas> andriusburokas, then you should install kubuntu
<socketbind> andriusburokas: well you better install kubuntu if you like konqueror that much :)
<Seveas> aftertaf, remove 'splash' from the kernel command line
<daemos> konqueror is bs
<aftertaf> Seveas:  via grub, in that case?
<Seveas> andriusburokas, installing kubuntu os easy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> aftertaf, in menu.lst :)
<aftertaf> thats the baby... hehe ok :)
<andriusburokas> ok, that's not so important
<andriusburokas> another one
<bimberi> Seveas: is there a key-sequence (to dismiss the splash and see kernel boot msgs)?
<andriusburokas> Is it possible to install KDE?
<aftertaf> hehe bimberi us purists
<Seveas> bimberi, during boot: <alt><f1>   <alt><f8>
<aftertaf> andriusburokas:  yes, seveas just said howto. it does that exactly
<bimberi> aftertaf: :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<bimberi> Seveas: cheers
<orbx> kaser: chat timed out.
<Seveas> during grub: move to your menu entry, hit 'e', remove 'splash' and boot
<aftertaf> 3 ways :)
<andriusburokas> You mean I need kubuntu anyway?
<bimberi> Seveas: of course (D'Oh!)
<Seveas> andriusburokas, kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<andriusburokas> now I got it
<Seveas> and you can install that together with ubuntu
<Seveas> just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> I've not seen a splash screen since one of the breezy release candidates.  any idea how I can fix it?
<andriusburokas> ok thanks, I'll be back soon
<Seveas> dooglus, dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<dooglus> Seveas: I've done that a few times.  Anything else I might need to do?
<Seveas> and check whether you have 'splash' in your menu.lst
<dooglus> I have a menu.lst?  where?
<socketbind> brainssssss
<aftertaf> at hjome mine works once every 4-5 boots.
<andriusburokas> won't there be any problems if I've already installed ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> dooglus, /boot/grub
<aftertaf> dooglus:  /boot/grub:
<dooglus> Seveas: I use lilo...
<aftertaf> Seveas:  you have kb shorcuts for 1000+ things?
<Seveas> dooglus, /etc/lilo.conf then
<Chousuke> andriusburokas: no.
<andriusburokas> ok
<Seveas> aftertaf, yes :)
<aftertaf> hehehehe
<aftertaf> caos you dang fast shooter, man ;)
<dooglus> does http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4660 look right?  or is that 'none found' a problem?
<dagaren> hi
<Seveas> dooglus, that's another splash image :)
<Seveas> so it's ok if it's not found
<socketbind> geez i'm downloading the nvidia binary drivers and now this is the 15th retry! :D
<aftertaf> a perty background on grub
<andriusburokas> where should I install for example java, I've installed it in my $HOME dir, but that's kind a lame
<bimberi> Seveas: some of the debs on seveas.ubuntulinux.nl are "Forbidden" (403?) - eg. http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<aftertaf> socketbind:  dont use them, use the ubuntu package
<socketbind> aftertaf: I can't enable coolbits with the ubuntu package no matter what I do
<aftertaf> okidoki
<socketbind> aftertaf: and the extra performance what I get by overclocking is significant :)
* aftertaf silently googles for coolbits
<aftertaf> socketbind:  really? heheh burn burn burn
<socketbind> burn baby burn :D
<dooglus> Seveas: where in lilo.conf should it go?  in "append="?
<aftertaf> lool
<socketbind> after 360 clock frequency I've got funky lines
<socketbind> totally malformed vertexes in counterstrike
<Chousuke> Meh, overclocking.
<Chousuke> Useless ;P
<socketbind> overclocking is fun :)
<Chousuke> But useless.
<Astxist> right ;p
<socketbind> I just love to get some extra performance :)
<Chousuke> Which you'll barely notice.
<dooglus> one more thing before I reboot...  I use a static IP on my router, and I use the router for DNS - IP 192.168.1.1.  every time I reboot, ubuntu has forgotten my DNS, so I have to re-add 192.168.1.1 as the DNS address.  how can I get it to remember?
<andriusburokas> where can I get more links for apt-get, and where should I configure that?
<socketbind> well +100mhz core frequency sure does some difference Chousuke
<Chousuke> The sanest way to get extra performance is to buy new hardware anyway :p
<dooglus> andriusburokas: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chousuke> socketbind: does it?
<socketbind> Chousuke: well for me it's a great improvement
<Chousuke> socketbind: I'd say it depends on other hardware.
<socketbind> and I don't have money for a new card :)
<surfdue> how do i fix this:
<surfdue>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                      Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<surfdue> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<surfdue> Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key
<surfdue> sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.
<socketbind> it was totally stable for weeks having no problems with it
<lanjelot> I would like to register my own domain (ie: lanjelot.org), how can i do that ?
<surfdue> how do i generate a new key
<andriusburokas> where can i get mc, I really need it, and 'sudo apt-get install mc' won't work?
<socketbind> well it would be fun if it suddenly would burn out :D
<Chousuke> surfdue: ssh-keygen?
<dooglus> surfdue: my guess would be to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server"
<theine> Does anybosy know how to create a Fedora chroot?
<surfdue> nice
<surfdue> thanks
<dooglus> surfdue: it's just a guess.
<surfdue> ok now otherwise, i created a public key
<surfdue> where do i have to put it in and restart for it to work
<Dewa> alow?
<Dewa> do you hear ,e/
<surfdue> i put it in nano -w /home/tyler/.ssh/authorized_keys
<surfdue> is that all?
<aftertaf> surfdue:  nope you should use ssh copy id command.
<rhett> i have a samba share folder that i want to try sync with one on my laptop how would i do that in ubuntu is there a tool to sync folders?
<surfdue> ohhk
<surfdue> ERROR: No identities found
<surfdue> odd
<rob_p> dooglus:  Do you get your network settings dynamically from your router (DHCP)?  If so, then your router is misconfigured if it's giving you the wrong DNS addresses.
<andriusburokas> kubuntu qe: I'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, now I have to select display manager (kdm or gdm), which should I?
<dooglus> rob_p: no
<dooglus> rob_p: I use static settings
<aftertaf> andriusburokas:  down to personal choice, they do the same thing
<aftertaf> id choose kdm, but thats me :)
<rob_p> Then simply add the DNS settings to your /etc/resolv.conf file.
<surfdue> gdm :)
<andriusburokas> what are the differences
<dooglus> rob_p: and after a reboot I end up with no DNS settings.  /etc/resolve.conf is just 3 lines of comment
<aftertaf> entrance :)
<dooglus> rob_p: sorry - 2 lines of comments
<dooglus> rob_p: the /etc/resolve.conf gets regenerated each time I boot
<rob_p> dooglus:  Then dhclient is running for some reason and overwriting that file.
<surfdue> ssh-copy-id bring sup ERROR: No identities found
<surfdue> how do i use this command :)
<aftertaf> adnnothing really: one is by gnome one by kde, both do same thing
<aftertaf> andriusburokas:  ^^^^
<andriusburokas> thanks
<rob_p> dooglus:  How many interfaces do you have active on that machine?  Any configured for dynamic IP?
<dooglus> rob_p: 3, and no.
<aftertaf> surfdue:  ssh-copy-id -i /path/to/key.pub   login@dnsnamofhost
<[nige] > does anyone know if WDS is compatiable with WPA?
<aftertaf> wb selinium from da uk :] 
<dooglus> rob_p: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4661
<surfdue> ssh-copy-id -i /bla/privatekey.pub   tyler@ubuntu
<surfdue> that is correct right aftertaf  :)
<rhett> can anyone tell me if htere is a program or standard util for linux that i can use to keep two folders syncronised (one is a mounted samba share folder and the other a local one on the laptop) ?
* aftertaf wiggles a victory dance
<andriusburokas> where can I get mc
<aftertaf> surfdue:  i sneaked it from a website i know ;)
<aftertaf> andriusburokas:  whatis mc?
<andriusburokas> Midnight Commander
<aftertaf> ohhhhhhhhh
<Chousuke> rhett: hm.
<aftertaf> apt-cache search midnight
<surfdue> wait
<aftertaf> ??
<shigs> hey chaps ^___^
<surfdue> uh
<surfdue> where do i get a pub file?
<surfdue> :)
<shigs> any chance somebody can help me, i need to mount an smb network drive in work
<rhett> are you in thought chousuke?:p
<shigs> or they'll make me uninstall ubuntu :(
<aftertaf> surfdue:  ssh-keygen -t dsa
<Chousuke> rhett: In which way should they be synchronised?
<[nige] > you can
<[nige] > :>
<[nige] > cya
<surfdue> k but im generating for a diffrent pc to access mine
<Chousuke> rhett: you could just symlink the samba mount to your wanted destination
<dooglus> andriusburokas: you need to enable universe
<bimberi> rhett: have a look at rsync and unison
<rhett> like the way you would sync a palmpilot to a computer
<rhett> so newest version of files overrides i guess
<aftertaf> surfdue:  that command lets you copy it via ssh
<Chousuke> rhett: rsync then, I guess.
<aftertaf> surfdue:  ssh-copy-id -i /path/to/key.pub   login@dnsnamofhost
<surfdue> confused now
<rhett> yeah sometimes the laptop is used and unable to mount the samba share
<rob_p> dooglus:  Does, "ps -A | grep dhclient" show any dhclient process running?
<rhett> ok chousuke/bimberi ill look at that thanks
<andriusburokas> for 'apt-cahce search midnight' I got 'konsole - X terminal emulator for KDE', I've already instlled konsole, but there is no mc
<redguy> How to make update-grub see grub splash images? I know I can just edit menu.lst, but this doesn't seem to be "the right way"
<aftertaf> omgggggggg brain meltdown
<socketbind> brainssssssss
<mahangu_> dooglus, did you mean gxine?
<mahangu_> i have xine-ui installed
<dooglus> rob_p: no: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4662
<mahangu_> cant find a way to open rm files
<andriusburokas> dooglus: can You explain more, what is universe?
<dooglus> mahangu_: no, I meant 'xine'
<surfdue> dang
<surfdue> when i login through putty still ask for my user and pass.
<mahangu_> dooglus, no such package
<surfdue> this is to confusing why cant then just make it key-generate
<surfdue> and it works RIGHT there
<surfdue> :)
<surfdue> aftertaf can you pm me?
<surfdue> maybe if u tell me step by step really fast ill get it
<surfdue> i read the ssh manual faq etc, i still _dont_ get it
<aftertaf> me neither really
<surfdue> :)
<aftertaf> you do it on the client, copy the file over then run the command on the server, but i'm having cerebral meltdown right now.
<surfdue> darn this is to complicated
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> universe is, like, totally, to enable the universe repository, run "sudo sed -i 's/\smain/ main universe/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> andriusburokas: ^---
<surfdue> what is the right host
<surfdue> is tyler@ubuntu right?
<surfdue> ubuntu is my system host
<surfdue> heh **reminder to change that**
<aftertaf> nope, you shold put the server you're connected to via ssh
<rob_p> dooglus:  Odd.  Well, in the meantime, you can put, "prepend domain-name-servers ip.of.your.dns" in your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file and if /etc/resolv.conf is in fact being overwritten by the dhclient process, your DNS entry will be prepended to the list.  If there's no change, then something else is doing it.
<surfdue> ok ubuntu?
<dooglus> rob_p: I'll try that.  thanks.
<surfdue> or the ip?
<andriusburokas> dooglus: ok I did it, what next? Can i search for mc again?
<surfdue> if its ip its a local ip
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, universe is to enable the universe repository, run "sudo sed -i 's/\smain/ main universe/' /etc/apt/sources.list" and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<dooglus> andriusburokas: ^--- updated :)
<shigs> hi
<shigs> mount -t smbfs \\\\smb2.aber.ac.uk\\advisory /mnt/advisory
<shigs> waht is wrong with that?
<shigs> all ive done is install samba before that
<shigs> i get wrongfs type
<shigs> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on \\smb2.aber.ac.uk\advisory,
<shigs> :(
<shigs> can anybody help?
<dooglus> shigs: you need to install smbfs to get that to work
<socketbind> bye have a nice time
<shigs> aye, i cant seem to find it
<dooglus> shigs: but, smb has a 2gig filesize limit.  you're better off using "cifs" instead of "smbfs"
<shigs> its our work filestore
<shigs> not much i can do about it
<shigs> apt-get install smbfs comes up with errors
<N6REJ> what handles smtp dovecot or postfix?  postfix right?
<dooglus> mahangu_: the package is "xine-ui"
<andriusburokas> yeah, thanks, it worked
<andriusburokas> dooglus: ^^^
<dooglus> mahangu_: also, install "totem-xine"
<surfdue> anyone know ssh?
<dooglus> surfdue: kinda
<shigs> its not that
<surfdue> can yoiu please help me get this generated key working?
<shigs> smbfs is supported by mount
<shigs> any more ideas?
<dooglus> shigs: what if you use "-t cifs" instead?
<freeflying> dose anyone use palm under ubuntu
<dooglus> surfdue: what's the problem?
<surfdue> when i login
<shigs> dooglus, : same error mate
<surfdue> i have to enter pass and user
<surfdue> just wanted to skip this
<dooglus> shigs: I use this: mount -t cifs -o password=,uid=chris //server/dokumenty ~/smb/server/dokumenty
<dooglus> shigs: note forward slashes, not back
<dooglus> surfdue: when you log in from where to where?
<surfdue> my home pc
<surfdue> to my home server
<surfdue> on the same net
<dooglus> surfdue: on the home pc, put your private key in ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<surfdue> i have windows
<surfdue> on this home pc im using
<surfdue> on linux its no problem
<surfdue> :)
<dooglus> surfdue: and on the home server, put your public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<surfdue> ya
<surfdue> i put my public key in there
<surfdue> the private key
<eedge> using xchat on KDE for the first time.... and all the text is ridiculously small :S
<surfdue> hmm how do i do that in winblowz?
<bones_78> What repositories are best for ubuntu?
<mahangu_> how can i put realplay in my system path?
<mahangu_> i want to view video inside a webpage
<mahangu_> and Helix DNA wont let me
<ceej> i get a warning screen when i load up synaptica package manager and get a load of these messages in it W: Couldn't stat source package list http://antesis.freecontrib.org breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<ceej> any one that could help would be great :)
<bimberi> ceej: try hitting reload
<Seveas> ceej, disable that repository
<Seveas> it seems to be out of operation
<ceej> i then get another error hitting reload
<bimberi> ceej: listen to Seveas :P
<ceej> sayingcould not download all repository indexes and loads of these messages ttp://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to antesis.freecontrib.org:80 (213.251.190.135). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mahangu_> !system-path
<ubotu> mahangu_: Are you on ritalin?
<ceej> Seveas: how do i do that?
<mahangu_> ubotu, yeah i think so
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, mahangu_
<Seveas> ceej, same way as you enabled it...
<mahangu_> Seveas, system path? i want to  be able to view .rm video inside my ff
<corporal> does anybody know how to setup sound recording in breezy
<ceej> Seveas: i never enabled them lol
* Astxist snuggles Ubuntu
<Seveas> ceej bullshit
<Seveas> if synaptic says it uses this repo, you enabled it
<mahangu_> corporal, im trying to find out too
<mahangu_> let me know if you get anywhere
<ceej> Seveas: well must have been one of those silly things i installed then uninstalled called automatrix....
<corporal> there was nothing on the ubuntu wiki for the gnome sound recorder
<Seveas> thats *exactly* why you should not use such crappy tools
<Seveas> go complain to the author of it, but not in here
<piqueno> oi
<piqueno> alguem do brasil
<ceej> Seveas: wasn't complaining, just wanted to fix it thats all sorry ;/
<Seveas> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<dooglus> rob_p: I rebooted after adding the line you suggested.  still no dh* process, and still only two commented lines in resolv.conf
<Seveas> ceej, probably the script has broken much more
<ceej> ;/
<Seveas> if your install is still fairly new you'd better reinstall and stay far away from crappy scripts
<ceej> ye it is new....
<Seveas> ceej, then simply reinstall
<Seveas> who knows what else that stupid crap has broken
<ceej> Seveas: i will just going to put things on cd first :)
<andriusburokas> hi, I'm back. so how do I chage default file manager to konqueror instead of nautilus?
<djk_> how do i find out which usb port a gamepad is connected to?
<andriusburokas> I'm on kubuntu now
<Crasp> djk_: well the idea of usb was that it would not matter :)
<djk_> Crasp: well indeed, but apparently it does.
<corporal> exit
<corporal> quit
<eth42> hi! is there any free software to play real media streams as from amazon.com?
<Mark0> Hi, I would like to ask You if you could help me to resolve some package installation problem..
<eth42> Mark0, what?
<Mark0> Yesterday I was tryng to install a program called qt, but while I wsa making it, I've revevedi these errors..
<eth42> which?
<lesshaste> what is the pdf viewer that kile uses?
<Mark0> e -I../../include -I../../include/QtGui -I../3rdparty/libpng -I../3rdparty/zlib -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/debug-shared -I. -o .obj/debug-shared/qapplication.o kernel/qapplication.cpp
<Mark0> In file included from ../../include/QtGui/private/qt_x11_p.h:1,
<Mark0>                  from kernel/qapplication.cpp:49:
<Mark0> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:48:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<Mark0> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:53:23: error: X11/Xutil.h: No such file or directory
<Mark0> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:244: error: Colormap does not name a type
<Mark0> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:245: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of Visual with no type
<orbx> anyone know how to install flash player on konqueror
<Mark0> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:245: error: expected ; before * token
<Mark0> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:258: error: Window does not name a type
<Mark0> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:261: error: Window has not been declared
<Mark0> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:262: error: Window has not been declared
<eth42> stop
<Mark0> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:262: error: Atom has not been declared
<Mark0> so I realise tha I've not installed x11 development libraries
<Ophiocus> Mark0,  DONT PASTE HERE WHAR ARE YOU IDIOT?
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Okay, am I missing something..   I installed Ubun.. and don't see how to get it to boot to GUI.  I'm not to familur with all the commands todo it in command prompt
<andriusburokas> how do I chage default file manager to konqueror instead of nautilus?
<dreumah> hi i have a .mkv movie file and i cant find a supporting player
<Ophiocus> Mark0,  !!!! read the freaking topic thats what its for!!!!!!!!!
<Ophiocus> dam
<dooglus> andriusburokas: switch to KDE instead of GNOME?
<andriusburokas> it's KDE
<andriusburokas> I think :)
<daemos> yes it is
<daemos> you want kubuntu
<dreumah> hi i have a .mkv movie file and i cant find a supporting player
<daemos> ubuntu is using the GNOME interface
<andriusburokas> i've just installed kubuntu
<andriusburokas> on top of ubuntu
<x[uNkNoWn] x> How do you get the gnome int?  ;)
<dreumah> hi i have a .mkv movie file and i cant find a supporting player
<eth42> daemos: but, indeed, where are the header files for the x server?
<robotgeek> dreumah: try vlc
<daemos> they should be in /usr/src/linux ?
<daemos> somewhere
<daemos> oh no
<daemos> <- brain fart
<x[uNkNoWn] x> When ya'll start the box.. does it boot to the GUI or do you have to manually tell it to boot to gui?
<eth42> daemos: they are not installed along with xorg-*, and I don't see any -header package
<eth42> s/-header/-devel/
<rob_p> dooglus:  Ok.  Then it's not dhclient doing it.  What are you doing with the pre-up directives in your /etc/network/interfaces?  Are they necessary?
<andriusburokas> it boots itself to GUI, also it skipped gnome and started kdm, as long as i understand
<Kimppa> Hello. Does anyone know some remote control (hardware) which works on (k)ubuntu? I'm a bit lazy, so I'd like to have a way to switch my mp3, pause my movie or whatever while lying in my bed :)
<x[uNkNoWn] x> Well crap.  Its booting into command prompt.
<x[uNkNoWn] x> How do I get it to boot to a GUI?
<daemos> can you use lilo instead of grub with this distro
<kestas> Kimppa, wireless mouse?
<Mars_^>  Hi I need some help. I dont know how to install flash plugin for Opera. I dont have any idea about it. Can someone help me?
<kestas> thats what I use
<x[uNkNoWn] x> tried to look at the help files dont see anything.
<daemos> x[uNkNoWn] x: type startx to start the xwindows
<x[uNkNoWn] x> -bash: startx: command not found
<dreumah> vlc cant play it
<Kimppa> kestas: nah, I was looking for something that reminds me more of an actual remote control
<daemos> Mars_^,  how about you use firefox? :O
<kestas> you installed minimal x[uNkNoWn] x
<x[uNkNoWn] x> server
<andriusburokas> x[uNkNoWn] x: user not authorized
<daemos> reinstall
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I'm logged in with root
<x[uNkNoWn] x> so I need to reinstall but dont type in server this time.
<daemos> xorg.config ?
<daemos> no
<daemos> err why did you type in server
<Kimppa> x[uNkNoWn] x: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<nxv_> hi
<daemos> Kimppa: hes logged in as root.
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I'll be using the box as a server..
<x[uNkNoWn] x> I have no clue
<x[uNkNoWn] x> :P
<Kimppa> well drop the sudo then
<daemos> cool :)
<nxv_> can i transfere an debian system into an ubuntu system by just changing the source list? is it secure? i want to do it on a vserver
<x[uNkNoWn] x> sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<ps2wayne> unknown if you are gonna use it as a server there is no xwindows
<daemos> you need to do a clean install and go slower :)
<shigs> well all ic an say
<shigs> is im using my first proper ubuntu machine
<shigs> for work in a library
<shigs> and its doing USB plug and play perfectly
<daemos> I hate compiling kernels and modules with make menuconfig
<x[uNkNoWn] x> lovely.. wish someone would have told me that before I put it that way.
<shigs> i have my network drives mounted
<shigs> this operating system is AMAZING
<daemos> something always messes up w/ my hardware
<daemos> nice
<tumi> shigs: hehe, same story here
<daemos> Im dling it still
<ps2wayne> you buidling the modules in or setting them as modules daemos
<shigs> mozilla composer is just as good as front page
<daemos> 25% done
<shigs> so i have NO excuse not to use ubuntu
<daemos> at 10.3kb s
<shigs> *2 thumbs up*
<robotgeek> shigs: u mean nvu?
<x[uNkNoWn] x> mm'ka.. thanks for the help.. off to work I go.
<shigs> nvu?
<robotgeek> shigs: there's a program called nvu which is excellent. it may be the same thing, tho..lemme find out
<letibug> ciao
<letibug> hi
<letibug> can i have an information?
<letibug> How can i install a new printer on ubuntu?
<bimberi> shigs: and there's also bluefish :)
<Mars_^> so no idea how can i install flash plugin to opera? So maybe how to install it foe firefox
<shigs> bluefish huh
<shigs> i'll check it out
<shigs> cheers
<robotgeek> shigs: http://www.nvu.com , and sudo apt-get install nvu
<shigs> cool thanks guts
<shigs> guys
<shigs> i'll check them out
<bimberi> letibug: System -> Administration -> Printing
<orbx> does anyone know of a good GUI FTP client other than gftp?
<bimberi> orbx: nautilus
<bimberi> orbx: Places -> Connect to Server
<letibug> thank!
<orbx> Im connecting to an external server which has a password bimberi
<bimberi> orbx: nautilus can handle that
<bimberi> letibug: np :)
<shigs> NVU and bluefish wont install
<orbx> bimberi, i have already tried none of the options have password
<shigs> but im on lunch so i'll check later
<ps2wayne> i installed nvu fine with sudo apt-get install nvu
<bimberi> shigs: you'll need to enable the universe repository
<robotgeek> shigs :you need to have universe enabled
<bimberi> ubotu tell shigs about universe
<bimberi> ubotu tell shigs about repos
<shigs> thanks ^__^
<robotgeek> ubotu tell shigs about repos
<mish> hello, I've set up a /tmp partition that is encrypted with a random key on each boot up.  The problem is that this seems to make the permissions rwxr-xr-x so I have to chmod 777 manually in text mode before logging in using gdm.  How can I do chmod automatically on start up?
<robotgeek> damn lag
<orbx> nope doesn't work bimberi :(
<jessid> jessid
<dooglus> mish: how do you encrypt it randomly on startup?
<letibug> another information please! I have downloaded nod antivirus, i have extract it, but, how can i install it in ubundu?
<bimberi> orbx: doesn't prompt for a password upon connect?
<robotgeek> letibug: you don't really need antivirus
<letibug> why?
<orbx> bimberi: no doesn't even connect
<mish> dooglus: my line in /etc/fstab is
<mish> /dev/mapper/cryptotmp  /tmp     ext2    defaults        0       0
<ps2wayne> anti-virus?
<ps2wayne> that make that for linux hahaha
<letibug> yes!
<robotgeek> letibug: there aren't that many viruses for linux around
<bimberi> orbx: hm
<dooglus> mish: how does /dev/mapper/cryptotmp get set up though?
<letibug> ok, but if i want install it, how can i do?
<robotgeek> letibug: is that a linux version?
<letibug> si
<dooglus> mish: either way, add your chmod to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<orbx> bimberi: oh sorry, i have found the link on desktop and yes it prompts
<letibug> my linux version is ubundu!
<mish> dooglus: using dm_crypt
<ps2wayne> probably configure make sudo make install
<letibug> yes
<mish> dooglus: sudo cryptsetup -d /dev/urandom create cryptotmp /dev/hda6
<dooglus> mish: you must run cryptsetup from somewhere, right?
<dooglus> mish: how do you run that?
<letibug> ??
<ps2wayne> letibug go into the directory type  configure   then when that is done type make when that is done  type sudo make install
<bimberi> orbx: ah, that's ok, i didn't realise it did that :)  (*wonders if that has changed for gnome 2.12*)
<mish> dooglus: I ran cryptsetup once from the command line, and never since
<mish> works fine for swap and /usr
<robotgeek> letibug: i've no idea on how to install that anti-virus on linux. can u give me the link to where u downloaded it from?
<dooglus> mish: I don't think cryptsetup persists between reboots
<dooglus> mish: does it?
<ps2wayne> your stupid for even installing an anti-virus letibug
<ps2wayne> there is no point but use up resources
<letibug> wait
<mish> dooglus: it seems to
<letibug> why ps2wayne?
<bimberi> ps2wayne: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<ps2wayne> yeah sorry
<ps2wayne> there is barely any virus's for linux
<mish> I have /home /usr and /var in a partition that has had cryptsetup run once
<mish> they've been running fine for ages
<tumi> isnt that slow?
<mish> dooglus: the /usr etc and swap were set up following https://wiki.ubuntu.com//EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<mish> dooglus: it is all in /dev/mapper/ and persists
<mish> mish@mishine:~$ ls /dev/mapper/
<mish> control  cryptohome  cryptoswap  cryptotmp  hda1  hda2  hda3  hda5  hda6  hda7
<mish> m
<dooglus> mish: ok.  I'm not familiar with this.  I use it slightly differently.
<orbx> but bimberi, it seems my corrent user name and password don't work for the FTP
<bimberi> orbx: has to be a valid username/password on the server
<orbx> i know
<orbx> it is
<Astxist> need a bit of help a whole bunch of stuff in gnome seems to be failling
<bimberi> orbx: do you have a ftp daemon running
<bimberi> ?
<mish> dooglus: it generally works fine.  I just need to run 'chmod 777 /tmp' on start up - after /tmp is mounted, but before I login through gdm.  Do you know how to do that?
<Astxist> I can't launch the package manager
<orbx> nope
<Astxist> System - Administrator - Disks won't work either
<mish> dooglus: I've found http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<sonsnix> hey guys, does someone has some know-how about digital sound outs?
<bimberi> orbx: ubuntu doesn't install one by default - vsftpd seems to get recommended a lot
<MaTaKs> how can i view webcam on gaim
<mish> dooglus - does that seem reasonable?
<MaTaKs> im try gaim-vv but still it wont
<orbx> ok thanks bimberi
<mish> dooglus: although I want it to run at all run levels
<bimberi> orbx: np :)
<mish> dooglus: but is that the right place?
<dooglus> mish: I see /etc/crypttab is used to restart it at boot...
<mish> dooglus: d'oh, yep
<dooglus> mish: I use /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh to run startup stuff
<mish> dooglus: ~$ cat /etc/crypttab
<mish> # <target device> <source device> <key file> <options>
<mish> cryptohome /dev/hda7
<mish> cryptoswap /dev/hda5 /dev/urandom swap
<mish> cryptotmp  /dev/hda6 /dev/urandom tmp
<mish> dooglus - I'll stick the command in bootmisc.sh - thank you :)
<hgarcia> hi people
<hgarcia> anyone know how to install enlightenment on ubuntu?
<orbx> does anyone know of a good GUI ftp client i can get via the synaptic package manager?
<robotgeek> hgarcia: sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<ps2wayne> gftp ?
<robotgeek> orbx: gftp ?
<tumi> orbx: well there is gftp
<tumi> but it'snot "good"
<dooglus> orbx: or you could try 'gftp'
<orbx> dooglus + tumi: i didn't really like gftp
<Astxist> well reboot fixed that, do things always go weird when you change the clock?
<tumi> orbx: neither do I
<rob_p> mish:  If you do a startup script, which should work fine, just be sure it gets run after your encrypted volume gets mounted, but before gdm loads.  You'll have to see when each loads to see if bootmisc.sh will work for it.  You might need to create your own little startup script.
<Astxist> windows and Ubuntu are kind of playing clock wars with me
<Astxist> :)
<hgarcia> thanks man
<robotgeek> orbx: i prefer to use lftp, which is cli. but very good
<ps2wayne> so get rid of windows
<ps2wayne> ;-D
<Astxist> not that easy
<orbx> robotgeek: i will have a look thanks
<ps2wayne> sure it is
<tumi> orbx: there is a great console ftp client called yafc, but I dont know of any actually "good" gui ftp clients
<tumi> maybe there are some for KDE
<dooglus> orbx: you could try these: atftp, cftp, ftp-ssl, ftp, gftp-gtk, gftp-text, gftp, hsftp, inetutils-ftp, kbear, krb5-clients, lftp, libnet-sftp-ruby1.8, lukemftp, ncftp2, ncftp, socks4-clients, tftp-hpa, tftp, tnftp, waiho.app, weex, wput, and yafc
<Goshawk> hi folks
<foxgamer> Hi all. Is there anyone that can help with a version conflict that I am having in the xscreensaver? TIA
<ps2wayne> dooglus shows us all up
<ps2wayne> lol
<Astxist> I'm not willing to get rid of something I know for something I've only used for 3 days ;p
<robotgeek> Astxist: cat /etc/adjtime and tell me the last line
<orbx> dooglus: wow quite a collection :)
<Astxist> UTC
<robotgeek> Astxist: hmm, kk
<dooglus> orbx: I ran this command to get the list: echo $(urpmq ftp | grep -i client | grep -i ftp | sort | awk '{print $1}') | sed 's/ /, /g'
<dooglus> (where urpmq is aliased to `apt-cache search')
<Astxist> robotgeek, generally does changing the clock cause problems?
<ScatterBrain> OK, Firefox just disappearing in seg-faults is really beginning to irratate me.
<ps2wayne> no
<Astxist> and I mean like backwards or fowards a couple of days
<ScatterBrain> Please tell me that someone has a fix for this madness.
<ps2wayne> ScatterBrain, try removing the firefox profile
<ScatterBrain> ps2wayne: OK...I'll try that.
<mobus> how to I burn an audio CD in Ubuntu?
<Goshawk> hi nalioth
<dooglus> ScatterBrain: or just make a new profile and try using that.
<ps2wayne> its .firefox in your home directory
<Goshawk> mobus: use serpentine
<ps2wayne> yeah
<mobus> thanks
<ps2wayne> probably the smarter way
<Goshawk> mobus, or use rythmbox
<dooglus> ScatterBrain: "firefox -p" or "firefox -P" or some such
<Goshawk> mobus, with serpentine just drag and drop
<Goshawk> mobus, with rythmbox crete your own music list and then right click and burn audio cd
<robotgeek> Astxist: your issue seems to be that your linux clock thinks that your system clock is in UTC while it's set to localtime (or something similiar to that) . 'man clock' has a procedure outlined. lemme see if i can pull up something better
<Goshawk> i prefer rhythmbox anyway
<Astxist> robotgeek, ok thank you
<mobus> hey, the Audio CD dialog just popped up when I puyt the CD in anyway
<mobus> thanks anyway
<nalioth> Goshawk: howdy
<ScatterBrain> ps2wayne and dooglus: Nope, new profile didn't help.  :(
<robotgeek> Astxist: /etc/default/rcS and tell me if UTC is set to yes/no
<ScatterBrain> It seems to be tied to Java/JavaScript
<Goshawk> mobus, ah really? a new feature... :D
<foxgamer> ScatterBrain: I've had the same problem myself. I just re-installed it and it seems fine now.
<mobus> wait
<ScatterBrain> foxgamer: OK, did you use the --purge when you removed it?
<mobus> serpentine isn't letting me use MP3's
<Astxist> robotgeek, it's set to yes
<Goshawk> mobus, yep
<Goshawk> mobus, have you installed the codecs yet?
<foxgamer> ScatterBrain: I didn't remove it. I just re-installed straight over the top.
<mobus> no...
<mobus> where do I get them?
<Goshawk> mobus, open synaptic and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<mobus> I prefer apt-get but thanks
<Goshawk> mobus, and, i think for your future, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<robotgeek> Astxist: set it no, sudo nano /etc/default/rcS
<Astxist> ok
<sherz> Hi I have a question to sudo dpkg-reconfigure setserial
<Astxist> robotgeek, all done
<robotgeek> Astxist: and then follow the procedure for 'localtime' outlined in man clock
<Astxist> robotgeek, ok
<Goshawk> mobus, done?
<robotgeek> Astxist: and hopefully, everything will be alright
<dooglus> ScatterBrain: you could try cleaning out the plugins directory
<ScatterBrain> dooglus: I'm not using any plugins...
<robotgeek> Astxist: 'man tzconfig' makes a interesting read :)
<Astxist> ok I'll give that a look too
<orbx> does anyone know where i can get a flash player plug in for konqueror?
<Goshawk> ok tyme to have lunch... see you folks
<ps2wayne> ScatterBrain have your reinstall firefox?
<ScatterBrain> ps2wayne: I just tried that...no dice.
* ScatterBrain is googling....
<ps2wayne> ScatterBrain: and you removed the .firefox from your home directory?
<ps2wayne> try removing firefox and then install firefox ?
<ScatterBrain> ps2wayne: I didn't have a .firefox, I had a .mozilla/firefox and I deleted the from .mozilla down.
<ps2wayne> huh.. i wonder why i have .firefox
<ps2wayne> i have .mozilla to though
<Astxist> robotgeek Astxist: and then follow the procedure for 'localtime' outlined in man clock <- Sorry but I don't know how to do this
<Astxist> robotgeek, thought after reading the man clock I'd get it but nope no idea
<robotgeek> Astxist: hmm, okay. i'll guide u thru it
<Astxist> robotgeek, ok thank you
<robotgeek> Astxist: sudo nano /etc/adjtime and remove everything in there.put  '0.0 0 0.0' (without quotes) in the first line. save and exit
<Astxist> ok
<Arnald> I am trying to go from wireless client config to ad hoc, but I can't get an IP address by DHCP.  Are there any particular settings I need over and above client config?
<Arnald> I have disabled WEP, changed SSID to broadcast and enabled DHCP server on the AP as well as the main server
<Astxist> robotgeek, done
<ps2wayne> What is providing DHCP Arnald?
<robotgeek> Astxist: run 'sudo clock -a'
<Arnald> two machines ATM, although the main server is currently invisible owing to lack of RF link ;)
<Arnald> I normally let DHCP pass through the AP
<foxgamer> Is there anyone that can help with a version conflict that I am having in the xscreensaver?
<dooglus> looking through that list of FTP clients, only kbear (KDE) and gftp (GNOME) seem to have guis.  the rest are all console apps.
<Astxist> robotgeek, sudo: clock: command not found
<robotgeek> Astxist: hmm, weird. try clock -a
<Astxist> robotgeek, command not found
<robotgeek> Astxist: damn, but man clock showed up?
<dooglus> there's a config file somewhere which tells ubuntu whether the BIOS stores the time in localtime or GMT.  I can't find it though.  Anyone?
<Astxist> robotgeek, hwclock was detailed instead
<robotgeek> dooglus: that's /etc/default/rcS
<djk_> Astxist: then use sudo hwclock -a
<Astxist> djk_, -a isn't shown in the --help output
* Astxist tries it anyway
<robotgeek> Astxist: hmm, it's in man hwclock
<djk_> Astxist: it is in the man page though
<Astxist> ok
<Astxist> I'll do so then
<dooglus> robotgeek: so it is!  thanks.
<Astxist> robotgeek, command done
<dooglus> robotgeek: what does windows use?  UTC or localtime?
<robotgeek> dooglus: never dual booted one. (ppc) the man tzconfig says localtime
<dooglus> robotgeek: right.  so that rcS file should have "UTC=no" to work with windows.
<robotgeek> Astxist: set the date using ntpdate / date
<robotgeek> dooglus: i wud believe so
<Astxist> ok
<Astxist> robotgeek, says it can't find host date
<orbx> does anyone know how to install flash player for konqueror?
<robotgeek> Astxist: one sec
<Astxist> robotgeek, ok
<Red-Sox>  /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<robotgeek> Astxist: damn, figuring out the date command is killing me. try 'sudo ntpdate  pool.ntp.org'
<Astxist> robotgeek, ok
<nitrocks> while in the process of installing breezy badger last night.. my install bombed out just before it could install a boot loader.. how do i go about installing grub manually?
<Seveas> grub-install '(hd0,0)'
<Amaranth> you'll need a live cd
<Seveas> (for installing it on hda1
<Seveas> )
<robotgeek> Astxist: then run 'sudo clock -w'
<Astxist> robotgeek, I'm guessing clock will be hwclock
<robotgeek> Astxist: in your case, hwclock
<Astxist> robotgeek, ok
<nitrocks> seveas: what would be the best way to boot into the operating system, w/o grub installed
<robotgeek> Astxist: that's abt it, i guess
<Astxist> robotgeek, ok all done
<Seveas> nitrocks, live cd with grub
<robotgeek> Astxist: i think u are all set
<Reformed> man OpenOffice.Org2 is nice
<Seveas> and manually booting the installed system with it :)
<nitrocks> seveas: can i use the installation ISO?
<nitrocks> seveas: i dont have a copy of the live cd on hand
<Seveas> nitrocks, hmm, no idea actually
<Astxist> robotgeek, time looks all correct to me, thanks for the help
<Seveas> should be possible i think
<Reformed> I cannot believe that Sun has the balls to Charge 80 bucks for a product that is not as advanced
<robotgeek> Astxist: only a reboot will tell :)
<Robbster> lo all. I'm tring to se my ethernet ADSL router to connect to two separate service providers at the same time. Can I do this?
<pharm> Robbster: No.
<Astxist> robotgeek, heh ok
<pharm> Robbster: not at the same time over the same phone line.
<Astxist> time to check then
<robotgeek> Astxist: good luck
<Astxist> robotgeek, should I boot into windows and check it for good mesure?
<robotgeek> Astxist: yeah, do that
<Astxist> robotgeek, ok thanks again
<Robbster> Can't I set up my PC as a pppoe client and create ppp0 and ppp1 and then sort out the routing?
<Robbster> ... and just habe a dumb ADSL router on the network?
<Seveas> Robbster, why not
<Robbster> Seveas: I'm asking if I can.
<Seveas> yes you can
<Robbster> Seveas: Great. How
<Robbster> <grin>
<pharm> Robbster: ADSL sets up an ATM connection to your ADSL providers network over the phone line. Your phone exchange routes all the ATM packets it gets from the ADSL connection to a single provider. Unless your local exchange has extra-whizzy ADSL bits that can route packets to two separate providers then you can't do what you're asking. (Unless you have two phone lines & two ADSL modems...)
<pharm> Robbster: to put it another way -- you can do it if your phone provider provides you with a way to do it. Don't hold your breath...
<coz> hello all
<nitrocks> can someone give me directions on how to make an ubuntu boot disk that will bypass grub?
<coz> I have a ta.bz2 package for linux wacom driver. Is it possible to install this onto ubuntu?
<coz> tar.bz2
<Robbster> Well, more correctly, I want to connect two two networks for the same provider. I need to connect to our ISP's 'Internet' network, and a VPN. Both at the same provider. I know that it has been done (with a very popular OS), but I want to do it with Ubuntu.
<coz> can a tar.bz2 package be installed onto ubuntu?
<pharm> Robbster: that's different. The VPN is probably tunnelled over IP.
<pharm> Robbster: although it could be directly tunnelled over the ATM connection with the right networking hardware at both ends
<Robbster> I'm thinking that if I can get my PC to authenticate via pppoe, then I can at least play with the settings to configure a 2nd connection to the internet and then just change the authentication details to get to the VPN. and then sort out the routing later.
<pharm> Robbster: You are confusing the internet connection and the VPN connection. These are not the same things.
<Robbster> pharm: is .za I doubt that we have the 'right networking hardware' at all :)
<Robbster> pharm: okay. as I understand it the VPN is just a separate IP network that is private.
<pharm> Robbster: probably.
<Robbster> pharm: so I authenticate to the VPN, and I'm connected to this quiet, private network.
<pharm> Robbster: it might well look like a separate ppp connection with some setups, where the ppp is a point-to-point encrypted link over another IP network.
<Astxist> robotgeek, thank you all worked out well
<robotgeek> Astxist: great!
<Astxist> ^_^
* robotgeek makes a note :)
<Astxist> yeah I logged the conversation
<Robbster> pharm: ouch. lemme try digest that. Got any digestives? <grin>
<Astxist> all it my notes for stuff I need to know :)
<robotgeek> Astxist: why not make a wiki article while you are at it?
<pharm> Robbster: :)
<pharm> Robbster: google vpn ppp brings up http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/ppp-ssh/
<Astxist> well I don't think I'm really fit for it
<Astxist> someone with more experience would be netter
<Astxist> *better
<Robbster> pharm: I think we are going down the wrong path, and that is my fault.
<robotgeek> Astxist: i'm sure someone else has faced that problem. you won't find out unless you do it :)
<lanjelot> guys, what's the command to update the whatis database ?
<Astxist> robotgeek, ok I'll take a look
<robotgeek> Astxist: great!
<Robbster> the 2nd connection, the 'VPN' connection is just a private network, over IP without a connection to the internet at all. Secured through a user/pwd for the ADSL network.
<Robbster> 1st connection = std ISP connection to internet.
<Robbster> we have services on the 'VPN' that we need access to, and at the same time, we need access to the internet.
<pharm> Robbster: the VPN is usually secured via some sort of password or public key encryption set up. Otherwise it can be read on the public net you're passing it over...
<tz> hi
<tz> hello
<pharm> Robbster: That's perfectly doable, so long as the routes are setup correctly.
<tz> is there anyone know the details about the kernel
<pharm> tz: Linus. But even he doesn't know everything :)
<leagris> shared homedir across several host. Kde tend to mess cups print setting between local printer and remote cups. Anyone tryed to deal with that ?
<tz> ok, a joke
<tz> i know
<tz> i just want to get some suggestion about how i can learn the kernel source code
<pharm> leagris: lookup policy based desktop & KDE...
<leagris> tz Linus and Alan Cox may know that very precisely. However you may find many usefull info via the kernel mailing list and provided docs
<pharm> tz: http://www.kernelnewbies.org/
<leagris> pharm, yes, what type of plicy ?
<Astxist> heh wikiguide is huge
* Astxist bookmarks it
<Astxist> too late to read this much
<leagris> pharm, I have 3 computers sharing the same NFS mounted home. One of the host act as server for NFS and printer
<leagris> pharm, when using client host, printer settings must talk to the cups server
<pharm> leagris: http://dot.kde.org/1101137904/ has some useful links
<sonsnix> hey guys, when i try to output something on my IEC958 device, i don't only hear nothing, but the player doesn't even advance
<Steinbeck1> morning all
<pharm> leagris: or why not just always talk to the CUPS server regardless of where you're logged in?
<leagris> pharm, When using local server host, printer setting must talk to local printer, but ket keeps per users settings un the shared home ddir. overriding each change
<pharm> leagris: policies lets you set things on a per-machine basis as well.
<tz> ok,got it thanks a lot
<pharm> leagris: or so I believe
<leagris> pharm, yop, didn't think of it. Must allow localhost for cups server and always use network even on server :)
<pharm> leagris: no problem :)
<Katsumoto> I'd like to install aMSN (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/ ), but I don;'t know which one to get...
<leagris> thanks you wakend my mind pharm :)
<nalioth> Katsumoto: use synaptic to install it
<nalioth> Katsumoto: enable the universe repository and you'll find it in your pkg manager
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Katsumoto about repos
<Katsumoto> oke I'll search
<nalioth> Katsumoto: while you're there, enable multiverse, too
<WinZ> Friends! with what name is an USB HDD may be in /dev/ if it's not automounting ?
<sethrd> Any careelp me slove a mouse error?  psmouse.c lost sync.
<googlemanof> hi,everyone
<googlemanof> just join and leave?no talk?
<nick01_> hi- I can't burn a cd- it sais dma speed to slow
<nick01_> :(
<tapanim> gam_server take 70% of cpu and 70% of ram
<nick01_> is dma not enabled or what ?
<DaaJeH> How can I get the ubuntu live cd to save the updates to it so when I reboot and use it next time I don't have to go through that agian?
<_HUST_> hi,all.is there anyone knows where is the .emacs.el of breezy?
<_HUST_> i have just found .emacs.d in my $HOME
<KurtKraut> I'm writing a wiki in portuguese about Xubuntu and I would like to show a screenshot of the Ubuntu installer, the first screen so be prompted after the installing CD is inserted and booted. THis is where de Ubuntu Server mode could be installed. Does anyone know where I may find this image ?
<holycow> hey guys, anyone know if there are replacement icons for open office out there?  the default ones are ugly
<_HUST_> big family :-)
<Robbste1> can I use my linux PC to authenticate through an ethernet ADSL router. I need help getting pppoe set up.
<_HUST_> pppoeconf
<Robbste1> _HUST_: where do I get it? is it already installed.
<_HUST_> in ur terminal ,and input"pppoeconf",enter.fllowing the instruction step by step
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Toran> hey guys, what tool can I use to write a .mpg I have in the correct format/size for DVD to a DVD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Arnald> So, does ad-hoc wireless work in ubuntu?
<Robbste1> _HUST_: awesome. I'm running that now.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<_HUST_> so
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_HUST_> when u wanna connet internet,input"sudo pon dsl-provider" in terminal
<Robbste1> _HUST_: says it can't find the pppoe concentrator. huh? I'm currently using the router on the LAN. Does it need to be connected directly to the PC?
<dookie> hi there
<Robbste1> lo dookie
<dookie> a little question.
<dookie> Is it possible to reinstall the sound-system like the ubuntu-installer did it at the beginning
<gypsymauro> hello
<WinZ> Can anyone give me /etc/fstab, who has working automounting USB devices??
<gypsymauro> I've installed breezy on different models of laptop and on every of them I have problems with cpufreq, it stays on the minimum clock possible..any hint? (I made chmod +s to the cpufreq program to manage it with the applet too)
<_HUST_> what do u mean? a router? or a adsl modem?
<Robbste1> _HUST_ ADSL router. ethernet thingy :)
<_HUST_> oh,sorry.i can't help you.i i used my adsl modem to connect internet.:-) .
<Robbste1> Internet)----[adsl router] -------------[eth0 on PC] 
<limguohong91> I connect to my ftp via (Places> Connect to Server) but i don't seem able to chmod my files by using that "program" May I know how to I chmods file?
<_HUST_> oh ,my god ,so your  adsl should be a modem with router function?just like mine.
<yancheng> i had installed samba. how i can share my folder out to LAN??
<topyli> damn my real-life desktop is a mess. i need some folders
<_HUST_> 1.pppoeconf,and input your account and password. then save it. OK! i did it successful.
<limguohong91>  I connect to my ftp via (Places> Connect to Server) but i don't seem able to chmod my files by using that "program" May I know how to I chmods file?
<nxv_> in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo it is discribed to install azureus through apt-get. but i cant find it with apt-search. is the wiki outdated at this point?
<_HUST_> 2.r u sure you have opend your rounter?
<_HUST_> 3.your adsl rounter should be linked eth0
<_HUST_> oooooooo
<_HUST_> :-)
<ceej> whats the best way to install gtk-gnutella i've tried  sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<ceej>  but that dosn't seem to work
<simonsbr> hello someone can help me to configure adsl ? I can connect with pppoeconf but when i restart my computer i need to do it again..
<CosmoDad> can anyone recommend a video editing software capable of opening avi and mpeg files?
<Katsu2> Kino video editor?
<Katsu2> or does that not work with avi/mpeg
<CosmoDad> Katsu2: as far as I could tell, it only opens DV
<_HUST_> simonsbr: when you restart your computer ,use the"sudo pon dsl-provider"in your terminal.soon your computer is roaming in the internet.ahha
<_HUST_> if u wanna disconnect,use"sudo poff" or "sudo poff -a"
<Katsu2> I just installed aMSN with synaptic pckg mngr. and I'm using it right now...but how can i start webcam convo's with it?
<LathropWells> Hi, - "FontGlide" Screensaver using firefox newsRSS feed is in Arabic and english- how do i fix this?
<Janbanan> When i run  sudo apt-get install restricted-modules-$(uname -r). I get E: Could not find package restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<Katsu2> I just installed aMSN with synaptic pckg mngr. and I'm using it right now...but how can i start webcam convo's with it?
<Katsu2> any1 ?
<Astxist> Katsu2, nope sorry no idea
<eedge> how do I change my kde font sizes?
<eedge> I can hardly read xchat.
<Katsu2> hmk
<Toma-> Katsu2: you need the amsn cvs
<bjorn-henrik> does anyone know how to install Open1X in ubuntu?
<Toma-> Bjoern-Erik: openNX?
<Toma-> err
<jino> can any one tell how to get gui login in breey
<bjorn-henrik> open1x
<Toma-> jino: it has it by default
<Katsu2> Toma- amsn cvs can be found in the synaptic ?
<bjorn-henrik> to make ubuntu work on 802.1x connections
<Toma-> Katsu2: no.
<jino> Toma - i upgraded from hoary..But i didnt find it
<aftertaf> Katsu2:  http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<Toma-> Katsu2: the amsn video conferencing sux, especially if u have a tv card and webcam :(
<jino> also i am afraid my system have become a bit slow as well
<gepatino> eedge try changind xchat fonts in configuration/preferences
<Katsu2> I dont have a tv card
<Katsu2> it's usb.
<Katsu2> logitech cam
<Toma-> Katsu2: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/modules.php?name=CVS
<Toma-> get the easy to use script
<Toma-> jino: u cant fresh install? :(
<jino> Toma- it is painfull as i have to back up all my data
<Katsu2> ok it's downloaded...but nothing happens when I click it
<Toma-> Katsu2: run it from a terminal window
<jino> Toma- is it better to fresh install..?
<Katsu2> oki
<Janbanan> When i run  sudo apt-get install restricted-modules-$(uname -r). I get E: Could not find package restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic. why?
<Toma-> jino: always better. better to keep a /home partition so that u can fresh install without any hassle
<Mango> Hey - can someone tell me how to unmount an SMB share? I chose Places - Connect to Server. which connected me to the server and placed an icon on the desktop. I used to be able to just right click on the desktop icon and select unmount. For whatever reason that is not working for me knoe.
<Mango> actually the option to unmount is not there!
<jino> Toma- how can i do it ? I wont lose any data?
<meheren> is there a way to like "spin down hard drive" in linux?
<krak`nix> anyone had problems with subs in vlc not resizing when you go fullscreen? :/
<occy> meheren, heh
<meheren> occy:hi
<occy> meheren, Howdy
<occy> meheren, like your lappie?
<Toma-> jino, when you first create a system with partitioning, you can manually edit it so u can keep a spare partition thats about 80% of your drive for /home, and the rest for / and swap.
<jayakumar2> meheren, if it's an ide drive, see hdparm(8) -S
<meheren> occy:cool thx
<ubuntu_> nice
<ubuntu_> :)
<jino> ok
<ubuntu_> hi jino
<meheren> occy: i really like having my own computer and i REALLY  like linux
<ceej> i've installed Aegis virus scanner but it dosn't show up in Accesories like its suposed too, any reason why?
<ubuntu_> just got my live cd from ubuntu
<jino> ubuntu_  ,hii
<ubuntu_> its perfect
<Toma-> ceej: restart the gnome-panel
<ubuntu_> i love it :D
<ceej> Toma-:nope still not showing
<occy> meheren, heh, just type  /query occy
<Toma-> ceej: u sure it makes a gnome menu entry?
<electron_> hi, how do I check user info, like phone, address ect
<electron_> you know when you create an account and it asks for all of that, how do I view it?
<ceej> Toma-: well its ticket in the list on add applications
<Toran> ok guys, I authored a DVD from an AVI, but a small portion at the bottom of the video had been cut off. I am using 720x480 NTSC resolution. There are several other resolution options for NTSC, though, including: 704x480, 352x480, and 352x240. Any Idea which I should use to keep the bottom part of the video from getting cut off? I should probably note that it was only a very small portion of the video that was getting cut off at the bottom, but, it was sti
<Toran> ll there.
<Toma-> Toran: try asking in a more video savvy channel, like #mplayer or something
<Toran> going there now
<Toran> I just thought of that
<herrpoonstrikes> ive just installed a new hard drive in my machine and dont know what to do next :(
<herrpoonstrikes> ive tried following this guide but am stuck https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive?highlight=%28drive%29%7C%28hard%29
<electron_> how do I check user info, like phone, address ect, you know when you create an account and it asks for all of that, how do I view it?
<ceej> Toma-: any reason why its not showing?
<herrpoonstrikes> electron - system-admin-users and groups?
<Toma-> ceej: could be many things.
<gepatino> herrpoonstrikes, parition the hdd using fdisk or qparted
<basetta> hi guys.A dumm question how i can stop the boot starting of apache ?
<Toma-> ceej: probably easiest just to make your own menu item.
<herrpoonstrikes> k, but i dont know what the ahrd drive is called
<Toma-> ceej: how did u restart the panel?
<gepatino> herrpoonstrikes, then create file system with the commands mkfs.* (read the mans)
<herrpoonstrikes> gepatino: how do i find that out?
<ceej> Toma- killalll gnome-panel
<herrpoonstrikes> gepatino: when i try "sudo dmesg|less"
<Janbanan> When I run sudo apt-get install restricted-modules-$(uname -r) I get E: Could not find package restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<herrpoonstrikes> i cant seem to see my hard drive
<Toma-> ceej: good. however, i installed something the other day and it only came up after a gnome restart... tried logout-login?
<gepatino> herrpoonstrikes, if its an ide drive, try /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc
<ceej> ill try that...but have u got aegis in the menu?
<Toma-> ceej: nope
<herrpoonstrikes> hmm ok
<Toma-> ceej: failing that, Apps > System Tools > Apps Menu Editor and just add an entry
<ceej> Toma-:k thanks
<Toma-> ceej: why use a virus scanner for anyway..?
<electron_> herrpoonstrikes, I don't use X
<ceej> Toma-: dunno always good to ahve one
<Toma-> ceej: u should check out chkrootkit aswell if ure paranoid ;)
<Mango> how to unmount and smb share from the cli?
<mahangu> how can i make read only files writable?
<Toma-> Mango: "man smbmount"
<smithr5_> could anyone show me how to upgrade to ubutu 10 without having to download unto a cd or dvd
<gepatino> mahangu, from the console using chmod
<bigmoe> can anyone tell me what are the packages for compiling c programs
<gepatino> mahangu, from nautilus (gnome) using right click/properties
<bigmoe> they are essentials or something
<Toma-> bigmoe: build-essentials
<bigmoe> thansk
<mahangu> gepatino, it says im not the owner, in nautiuls
<mahangu> what is the chmod syntax again?
<mahangu> chmod +777 ?
<reginatto> can anyone tell me how do I install the codecs at Totem? There is no "Add plugins" on preferences tab....
<topyli> reginatto: which codecs?
<Mango> Toma-, Thanks but I dont see anything relating to unmounting - only mounting.
<topyli> reginatto: install the w32codecs package and you have most everything
<gepatino> mahangu, if youre not the owner, you cannot change properties on the file
<Toma-> Mango: smbunmount ?
<gepatino> mahangu, try using sudo chmod from a console
<bigmoe> and can i use apt-get install build-essentials
<reginatto> topyli, i have downloaded essential-20050412 at mplayer.com
<topyli> reginatto: oh, you like to do it the hard way :)
<Mango> Toma-, for whatever reason I cant run smbunmount from the cli. Is that possible?
<reginatto> topyli, does it have a easy way? hehe
<topyli> reginatto: yeah, there's a debian package
<Toma-> Mango: probably not
<CarlFK> what is the fstab options to mount ntfs on hda1 so that all the users have read access ?
<CarlFK> ...hda1 ...hda1 ntfs x,y,z...
<topyli> reginatto: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , click 3.3.1 "Codecs" in the menu
<topyli> reginatto: it tells you how
<reginatto> topyli, thanks dude... help me a lot...   :D
<mustard5> CarlFK, try the script at this link...
<mustard5> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<topyli> reginatto: easier for me than telling you how and where to install the codecs by hand =)
<CarlFK> thanks
<DShepherd> hey
<emgee> hey
<sethrd> Anyone have problems with dmesg saying psmouse.c lost sync? It is really starting to make me mad...
<sethrd> amaroK uses 100% CPU...
<icewt> xmms doesn't
<sethrd> Blah. I don't like xmms.
<sethrd> Give me Banshee or amaroK.
<sethrd> Sad though. I'm a die hard GNOME fan, yet I prefer amaroK over Banshee.
<icewt> and i'm using KDE but i prefer xmms ;)
<Toma-> amarok is pretty rad
<Toma-> wish i could be bothered with kde-libs and amarok :(
<sethrd> I just can't wait till I get my MP3 player.
<sethrd> apt-get it.
<sethrd> STOP IT!
<sethrd> I want to kill my mouse!
<HaschHase> hi guys
<HaschHase> does anybody have here the sony ericsson w800i
<HaschHase> and can tell me how to get data to it?
<HaschHase> i can copy images on the recognized "usbdisk" , the memory of my mobile phone
<HaschHase> but it doesnt store, i dont see it on the handy
<HaschHase> if anybody has experience with this plz tell me
<brum> could someone please point me to a good resource, book or website on linux memory management
<Dr_Willis> brum you trying to understand it? or tweak somthing?
<brum> to get a better understanding of it
<sethrd> As much as I hate to say this, this mouse thing is almost making me want Windows back.
<Dr_Willis> I do belive theres a few books on the Linux Kernel that have details on it. But ive never looked into it much.
<Dr_Willis> sethrd,  mouse thang?
<Lethargic> can some1 help me?
<Lethargic> when i boot from the live-cd, i always get an error "enter preinstalled session"
<sethrd> Dr_Willis: About every 20 seconds, my system locks up for 5-10 seconds, making it rather unusable. dmesg is saying psmouse.c lost sync.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm - you got a PS2 mouse?
<heien> HI everyone.  I'm trying to install Paragon NTFS. In the readme, it says following: Build the IFS driver by using the gcc compiler provided by
<heien>    Linux (this step will make the binary module). How do i do this?
<Toma-> heien: good luck. try installing "build-essentials"
<Dr_Willis> it may be a simple ./configure and then make, and then 'sudo make install'
<sethrd> It will randomly jump around and open programs and stuff.
<heien> Toma-,  i have that one installed.
<sethrd> This install is less then 2 days old.
<Toma-> well do what Dr_Willis said. hopefully.
<Toma-> bbl.
<HaschHase> hmm
<sethrd> I looked on forums, and no one has a solution yet.
<heien> Dr_Willis, when i try to 'make' i get this: make: *** no rule to create target 'objfre/libufsd.a' needed by 'all'. Stop.
<gepatino> sethrd, does your mouse have a wheel/third button?
<HaschHase> how can i write something like this?
<sethrd> Wheel, yes.
<HaschHase> ... /Media files/
<HaschHase> he only recognizes files
<HaschHase> the shell
<sethrd> I'm not using it when the system locks up though.
<HaschHase> ?
<Dr_Willis> cd ../Med<tab>
<Dr_Willis> or cd 'Media files'
<HaschHase> ah thanks
<Katsu2> I've installed aMSN with synaptic and I downloaded amsn-installer.tar.gz (aMSN CVS) so I'll be able to use my webcam, but how do I get it properly installed?
<mwe> or use backslashes before spaces
<Dr_Willis> or escape the space with a / or is it a \ - i get backwards
<heien> Katsu2,  use mercury if you want to use webcam in linux. its the best
<mwe> it's backslash
<gepatino> sethrd, try using IM/PS2 as the mouse module in xorg.conf, and restart X
<HaschHase> hmm well does nobody have here a sony ericsson handy?
<HaschHase> i cant upload anything to my handy without the software, somehow
<HaschHase> does anybody know a trick?
<heien> Define handy.
<Katsu2> heien: is it like aMSN?
<HaschHase> sony ericsson w800 i heien
<sethrd> gepatino: Where am I looking? For option protocol, IMPS/2 is already set.
<gepatino> sethrd,  are you loking at /etc/X11/xorg.xonf?
<heien> Katsu2, its better!
<heien> but yes, kinda same.
<sethrd> gepatino: Yes.
<Katsu2> ohk and I'l be able to use an usb webcam with it?
<HaschHase> hm
<sethrd> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<heien> HaschHase, then it should be possible to make somekinda bluetooth connection, or isnt there USB-access on that phone?
<heien> Dr_Willis, when i try to 'make' i get this: make: *** no rule to create target 'objfre/libufsd.a' needed by 'all'. Stop.
<gepatino> sethrd, Option "Emulate3Buttons" "off"
<Dr_Willis> heien,  yea.. so :P  No clue here.
<heien> :D okay...
<heien> Has anyone tried those paragon ntfs drivers?
<gepatino> sethrd, Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<gepatino> sethrd, Option "Buttons" "3"
<mwe> HaschHase: maybe try a different channel. I don't see how your qu
<HaschHase> well i can access everything on the mobile phone, its mounted as an usb disk
<HaschHase> heien
<Katsu2> heien: mercury supports webcamconvo's ?
<mwe> HaschHase: discard that please, sorry
<sethrd> gepatino: Off or false? It's set to true right now.
<HaschHase> but i cant upload anything to the mobile phone
<heien> Katsu2,  yes
<bettong_BOFH> can someone help me to get my dual monitors up and runing in ubuntu?
<Katsu2> oke thanks a lot :)!
<gepatino> sethrd, try setting it to false
<bettong_BOFH> i have an nvidia geforce 4000 mx
<heien> HaschHase, but cant you transfer files to the usb disk? then it must be visible on the fone?
<heien> phone*
<HaschHase> i can transfer, but nothing shown on the phone, and when i put the cable into the phone again and open the usb folder, the file isnt there anymore
<sethrd> gepatino: Be back in a moment.
<HaschHase> heien
<smithr5__> how to upgrade from ubutu 4 to 10 without the dvd
<Dr_Willis> bettong_BOFH,  i tried ages ago.. then gave up (well 4 mo ago) - seems you can use EITHER the xcinreama (sp?) Method - OR you can use the Nvidia method.
<Goatocausto> hi all
<Dr_Willis> bettong_BOFH,  my problem was that it alwyas defaulted to the wrong monitor. - so i gave up.
<Seveas> smithr5__, with apt :)
<Seveas> !tell smithr5__ about breezy
<heien> HaschHase, this happens sometimes i ubuntu, dunno why, but try to transfer the files two or more times, and unplug the usb from the machina, and look at the phone again
<bettong_BOFH> Dr_Willis,  can you point me in the right direction?
<HaschHase> did 10 times heien
<bettong_BOFH> so i can give it a try
<bettong_BOFH> i am useing the nvidia-glx drivers
<bettong_BOFH> with nvidia-settings installed
<slept> bettong_BOFH, you have to add to a section for the second screen and customize the section where you define which screen uses which resolution and so on, its well documented in /usr/..../doc/..
<orbx> does anyone know how to install php 5, once it has been downloaded from the synoptic package manager?
<Dr_Willis> bettong_BOFH,  the xcinerama faq/howto/wiki/google sould be a start. OR the wikis for nvidia perhaps have info.
<Dr_Willis> bettong_BOFH,  i did a lot of googling. :P and got the 2 methods sort of mixed up
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<HaschHase> heien, where can i find udev?
<bettong_BOFH> i will try the xcinerama for now and see what happens
<Katsu2> heien: I just installed mercury, where is it installed. I cannot find it in Applications> Internet
<Goatocausto> hey  - this is a dumb question, but i am running windows XP at the moment, if i download Ubuntu, i guess i would have to format and then install ubuntu and then xp? or ??? I know I can use the live cd install, but that just boots off cd? so I wouldnt be able to change things in Ubuntu or customise it ??
<bettong_BOFH> do i get xinerama from synaptic or do i go somewhere diffrent?
<zdennis> is the process for creating a custom kernel package the same in Ubuntu as it is in Debian?
<Dr_Willis> Goatocausto,  Live CD does not have an install that I know of.
<sethrd> gepatino: Nope, still locking up.
<bettong_BOFH> so i how do i get xinerama?
<Goatocausto> ok
<mahangu> Goatocausto, some liveCDs let you save settings to a hard disk
<Dr_Willis> Goatocausto, linux wants to install to its own partition, or own hard drive.
<mahangu> so you can boot again but have that setup
<mahangu> but seriously, it's not worth the hassle
<mahangu> install ubuntu, you'll never look back
<mahangu> :)
<Goatocausto> sorry im new to this [ubuntu]  I used some linux aaages ago
<mahangu> i was an XP user just a few months back
<Dr_Willis> Yea. Many Live cd's can use a usbthumbdrive or whatever as a setting storage place.
<Goatocausto> yeah no i understand that
<Goatocausto> i could use partition magic to make a new partition just for it, i dont mind doing that
<shigs> hi, im strugglign to get a version of NVU or another HTML editor
<Goatocausto> but id like to keep xp and be able to choose which os i boot on
<Dr_Willis> Goatocausto,  yea. I perfer to let linux have its own hard drive.
<shigs> can someone invite that Bot to tell me how to add universe to my respository?
<shigs> pretty plllease ^__^
<Dr_Willis> Goatocausto,  the GRUB boot loader will give you a menu for what OS to boot.
<Goatocausto> oh thats cool then i dont mind doing that [a usb thumb thing as i have two] 
<orbx> does anyone know how to install php, on the ubuntu apache server?
<carambol> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ,shigs
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen Ubuntu installs set where they totally run off a USB drive.
<shigs> i know where the sources list is
<shigs> i need to know what to add
<mwe> Goatocausto: having a partition for linux and choosing what to boot is easy once the partition is there
<heien> Katsu2,  in your homefolder, there is a shortcut
<DShepherd> shigs: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#addinguniverse <-- there you go
<shigs> nice one
<shigs> ^__^
<slept> maybe you can generate a live cd on rw with udf filesystem for etc and home would be nice then you could save things
<carambol> and add universe
<heien> Else, press ALT+F2 and write "./runMercury"
<heien> HaschHase, in apt-get
<heien> if it's a package
<sethrd> I think the problem might be with my hard drive, as everytime I try to launch a program, it locks up. Maybe having a hard drive reading.
<heien> i dunno what it is :D
<mwe> Goatocausto: I'm running Linux and XP on the same drive on my laptop myself
<Sonderblade> which package contain the xlib man pages?
<HaschHase> ok heien
<Goatocausto> mm i just want to make sure that AT WORST i can ALWAYS boot into xp again
<Goatocausto> i dont ahve another HDD to use, but i do have a 256mb thumbdrive
<mwe> Goatocausto: you will still be able to boot xp without problems after installing Linux. the installer will detect it and put it in the boot menu
<Goatocausto> ok great
<slept> Goatocausto, it will work nice with different partitions and grub, you dont need different drives
<Goatocausto> what about uninstalling or if the install fucks up for some reason ?
<Goatocausto> yeah
<Goatocausto> as i said i used to use linux a few years ago and kind of forgot about it, but now im interested to get back into it
<_native_> we should uhh.. http://www.openbsd.org/papers/ven05-deraadt/index.html
<heien> configure: error: Captive requires crypto library (of openssl).
<heien>  <- how to fix?
<orbx> does anyone know how i can config an apache server via the command prompt?
<mwe> Goatocausto: you can always boot the xp install cd and choose recovery console and run fixmbr to get rid of the linux boot loader
<orbx> does any one know how i can config an apache server via the terminal**
<lanjelot> i've noticed that the greenwich package miss to install its dependencies. How can i report that information ?
<heien> Dr_Willis, can  you help me out on this one? do i need a package?
<heien> configure: error: Captive requires crypto library (of openssl).
<clb_> how does linux handle network directories (like windows file sharing).. give me some keywords to google?
<heien> clb_,  samba
<mahangu> clb_, you can fileshare with windows using samba
<mahangu> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<clb_> heien: no I know samba.. it's only to windows platforms.. what I mean is between two linux machines
<Red-Sox> hi
<lando> is ogg vorbis a proprietary format like mp3?
<Dr_Willis> heien,  install the openssl and openssl developer packages - would be my guess
<nick_> no, lando
<Red-Sox> I am trying to upgrade to e17
<slept> clb_, depends on what you want , samba works as well or nfs
<lando> thanks nick
<Red-Sox> can someone help me with that
<clb_> slept: nfs?
<HaschHase> heien, i had to unmount the phone before collapsing connection to linux
<HaschHase> that was the problem
<HaschHase> thanks for all bye
<slept> clb_, network file system, you can mount things
<clb_> slept: ok.. I'll look that up, thanks
<daemos> how can i mount novell netware servers
<slept> clb_, if you choose it use the nfs-user-server
<Red-Sox> does anyone here have E17?
<lando> can someone suggest a player that can read the ogg vorbis format?
<Dr_Willis> lando,  vlc, xine, mplayer
<Katsu2> heien: I send you a pm
<heien> Katsu2, no problem
<slept> lando, xmms, ogg123
<heien> Dr_Willis,  gaah, tried, and not a shit happens
<Red-Sox> well, no one can help?
<Dr_Willis> Red-Sox,  check the wikis perhaps.
<germancito> hello
<clb_> slept: ok I think my server isn't supporting samba or nfs to outside its domain... is it possible to use SCP protocol for that?
<dooglus> lando: beep-media-player
<slept> clb_, what do you want to do ? with ssh and scp you can go to any ip
<madgik85> Sorry, quick question, is there a command that lets me know what version of X i am using?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> madgik85, dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<Katsu2> heien: can you see my pm? :o
<clb_> slept: yes I can use ssh and scp to my remote computer, but I can use samba only inside the server's domain (it's been firewalled). Like "net use x" on windows. So I have only scp for "outside world" use... can I use that protocol to mount a directory? or is there such a project?
<Seveas> clb_, yes you can!
<clb_> Seveas: how?
<Seveas> clb_, on the client machine you need to install fuse and sshfs
<Seveas> sshfs rocks :)
<madgik85> Seveas : thats for the help
<clb_> Seveas: is there something like that for windows too?
<slept> oh nice didn't know about sshfs
<dooglus> E: Couldn't find package fuse
<Seveas> clb_, not that I know of
<shigs> hi
<Seveas> dooglus, sshfs depends on the right package ;)
<dooglus> Seveas: yes. The following NEW packages will be installed:
<dooglus>   fuse-utils libfuse2 sshfs
<shigs> can someone tell me why sudo apt-get install nvu fails but if i do it through Synaptic Package Manager it works?
<shigs> ive done apt-get update
<dooglus> shigs: no
<shigs> dooglus: heh
<dooglus> shigs: what does apt-get tell you?
<shigs> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nvu/nvu_1.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<shigs> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<lando> on the ext3 filesystem is I have seen the word journaled. What does this mean?
<brosioz> how can i monitor my ink level of my hp printer ?
<shigs> fails there
<clb_> Seveas: I wonder if there are such packages on ubuntu repositories.. do I have tobuild them myself?
<shigs> brosioz: that is a driver feature
<dooglus> shigs: do you use a proxy server?
<shigs> yeh
<Seveas> clb_, there are no windows packages on ubuntu repositories
<clb_> Seveas: no I mean for Ubuntu
<dooglus> shigs: that's why then.  synaptics knows about the proxy, and apt-get doesn't
<[FiDO] > is backports down??
<Seveas> clb_, then I might have misunderstood what you mean
<shigs> ahh good, i dont know how to configure proxy for apt-get
<Red-Sox> join #debian
<Red-Sox> oops
<maddash> anyone familiar with opteron processors?
<dooglus> shigs: put export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy.host:port/" in your ~/.gnomerc
<Seveas> Red-Sox, no thanks ;)
<Grout> i just switched my monitor that can do 1024 x 768 but my resolution will only go as high as 800 x 600 how can i change it so it will let me select 1024?
<dooglus> shigs: (fill in user, pass, proxy.host and port)
<Red-Sox> seveas: no thanks to what?
<Katsu2> heien: what is the exact name, is it just mercury? and if so...with edubuntu that is listed as: A new logic/functional programming language.
<Seveas> <Red-Sox> join #debian <-- to that ;)
<Grout> anyone?
<Red-Sox> Seveas: I already have joined debian
<Seveas> Red-Sox, nvm, you don't get the joke :)
<Red-Sox> ya, o well
<Seveas> (or i'm just silly - which is a reasonable conclusion)
<Grout> ??
<welp_ubuntu> hi Seveas
<Grout> i just switched my monitor that can do 1024 x 768 but my resolution will only go as high as 800 x 600 how can i change it so it will let me select 1024?
<Katsu2> Ok, some1 told me Mercury is better than aMSN and also provides the ability to start webcam convo's. Now, in edubuntu mercury is listed as: A new logic/functional programming language. I don;t think that's the one I need, suggestions any1?
<El_Che> Grout: in a console type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DShepherd> Seveas: verdict...........silly :)
<slew> hi, on my desktop is a link to hda1, the windows partition. the user cannot view the files, so it seems the icon is wasting space. is it possible to remove the icon?
<ufk> hiya
<ufk> if i wanna install ubuntu on some comptuters at my work. do i need to pay for licenses?
<linuxboy> ufk: never!
<slew> ufk no
<sethrd> Damn this stupid laptop!
<Dr_Willis> slew,  its proberly been auto mounted by the root user for some reason.  you can tell gnome to hide them easially enough. or edit the fstab and make them mount as a user
<ufk> for none of the programs that come with it?
<slept> slew, just delete it
<ufk> apache... mysql.. ?
<Dr_Willis> do you EVER have to pay for a Ubuntu License?
<linuxboy> ufk: if you want to, you can donate. But thats about it
<Katsu2> Dr_Willis, could you help me?
<slew> slept, wont let me move to the trash
<slew> wont let me unmount it
<ufk> so i can install linux on all of my computers here, install apache,sql,ftp whatever i want.. and i don't need to pay for any license what so ever?
<sethrd> How can I stop this stutter that my mouse is causing? psmouse.c lost sync throwing away 2 bytes.
<sethrd> exit
<slept> ufk, google for gpl to find out what its all about
<sethrd> Anyone have any ideas?
<ufk> thanks alot
<Mike111111111111> hey sup yall
<dooglus> ufk: it's all free software
<linuxboy> ufk: I work at a company that uses only opensource products
<slew> i just did a sudo umount and that worked.
<Seveas> Mike111111111111, your 1 key got stuck, I presume?
<Mike111111111111> lol
<dooglus> ufk: if you install stuff from 'restricted' or 'multiverse' then you may have licensing and/or patent issues
<marlun> Whats the command to get the path where a file is?
<El_Che> mahangu: which
<comm[A|n] der> which  or whereis
<Seveas> wheris filename)here
<Seveas> or slocate
<slept> marlun, dpkg -L packagename could be usefull
<sethrd> http://pastebin.com/433218 Anyone care to comment?
<clb_>  sshfs clb@demon.fi: demon
<Grout> el_chu do i have to restart or something?
<clb_> gives me fusermount: No permission
<Mike111111111111> man dun babes use Ubuntu
<holycow> *hmmm*
<marlun> I'm looking for the .vimrc file which should be in my home directory but its not =/ do I have to create it myself the first time?
<dooglus> Seveas: my uid on the remote machine is different than the local machine, so I can't cd into the mounted sshfs area.  Do you know if there's a workaround?  Like specifying that sshfs should make the mounted area owned by my user?
<holycow> where is the java 1.5 deb located again? i know it has been remove from official repositories for legal reasons, but i remember it being available on the net somewhere
<dooglus> marlun: yes.  make it yourself
<marlun> dooglus, ok, thanks
<Mike111111111111> yo man... keepit kool alrite\
<dooglus> marlun: as soon as it exists, vim stops acting so much like vi and starts acting more like vim
<Seveas> dooglus, you should mount as your normal user
<marlun> dooglus, I didn't know there was a difference? =)
<Mike111111111111> fuk all a this man have som fun,,, commands, files.. all bulcrap
<Seveas> I use sshfs to sync between 5 different machines
<dooglus> marlun: there is.  when your .vim file doesn't exist, vim tries to stay compatible with vi.
<Seveas> with 5 different uids :)
<Mike111111111111> damn man this is not where i park ma car
<njreid> Hi all - quick Q; Anyone know of a method for faking the uname -r response from a kernel?
<dooglus> Seveas: I used 'sudo sshfs' because without the 'sudo' I saw: fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<clb_> OMG it actually works! Seveas you're a lifesaver
<marlun> dooglus, but is vim still started when I write vi?
<Grout> hey El_Che do i have to restart?
<Seveas> dooglus, adduser dooglus fuse
<clb_> dooglus: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/fusermount
<njreid> I have a binary app which requires a 2.4 kernel
<Seveas> and then you can use sshfs :)
<xrenmilay> NoUse: I did run the command glxinfo | grep direct
<dooglus> marlun: /usr/bin/vi is a symbolic link.  "ls -l /usr/bin/vi" will show you what it's linked to.  for me it runs nvi.  for you it probably runs vim.
<xrenmilay> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24 libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28 libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30 direct rendering: Yes
<njreid> I've tried the linux32 app (designed for ia64/amd64 32bit faking)
<xrenmilay> is what I got
<njreid> And setarch, which only configures the uname -m (i686 etc) value.
<marlun> dooglus, okey =) thanks!
<El_Che> Grout: log out
<mahangu> El_Che, which what?
<clb_> Seveas: can I add it to fstab somehow?
<dooglus> after adding myself to the fuse group, how far do I have to log out to get it to take effect?
<Seveas> clb_, yes
<El_Che> ctrl + alt + delete will restart your X server
<Slackwise> El_Che: Isn't it Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<Seveas> sshfs#host.name.of.server:path fuse more-mount-options-here
<Seveas> see the output of 'mount' for an example
<slept> El_Che, that will reboot your system
<mahangu> El_Che, Slackwise is correct
<El_Che> idd
<mahangu> control + alt + backspace
<El_Che> i meant backspace :)
<clb_> Seveas: thanks
<webwolf_27> are there any know issues when running "apt-get dist-upgrade" from gnome?
<Slackwise> Nevermind, it does /restart/ it. Backspace is to kill it.
<thrice`> Seveas, around ?
<Seveas> thrice`, some would say
<thrice`> Seveas, mind if I ask you an off-topic question?
<Seveas> do that in #ubuntu-offtopic or a private chat :)
<dooglus> Seveas: that sshfs is very nice, thanks.
<webwolf_27> I take it that means no
<lillpelle> webwolf_27: I upgrade from hoary to breezy that way, and had no problems
<dooglus> webwolf_27: there can be issues.  gnome apps will probably crash as they get updated
<dooglus> webwolf_27: not a big deal though
<clb_> Seveas: can I use DSA authentication with that? :)
<webwolf_27> ok, so if anything happens, I should be able to reboot AFTER apt is finished and have no problems
<Seveas> clb_, sure
<Seveas> it uses ssh internally, so ~/.ssh/config etc. work
<clb_> Seveas: hmm odd
<dooglus> clb_: it's working for me without prompting for a password
<jbroome> a/topic
<dooglus> clb_: first time I used it, I did "sudo sshfs ..." - and that prompted for a password, 'cos root doesn't know my private key.
<selinium> webwolf_27, yes! :)
<Seveas> sshfs + sudo are not friends
<webwolf_27> selinium, good I just didn't think of switching to init 3 first ;(
<dooglus> Seveas: it looks funny.  in the mounted area I see files owned by an unknown userid, with no group or other access - yet I can edit them as my user.
<Stormx2_sku> hi babies
<Red-Sox> okay, how do you gat a window manager that is installed on your sessions list?
<sethrd> Wewt. Fixed it
<selinium> Stormx2, ola!
<ceej> what does this mean? ceej@ceej:~/Desktop$ ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<ceej> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dooglus> I tried to switch to single-user mode earlier.  it asked me to "enter root password for maintenance".  what should I enter
<Stormx2> ceej: Get libstdc
<dooglus> ceej: it means that it couldn't open the share object file libstdc++.so.5 because the file doesn't exist
<Seveas> dooglus, yeah that looks silly - but it can not translate remote uids to local uids :)
<sethrd> I lied.
<Seveas> ceej, libstdc++5 is the package you need
<slept> dooglus, are you root when you edit these files ?
<sethrd> This is pissing me off. It worked fine yesterday, and now it starts stuttering.
<pe> gaim doesn't connect to my messenger account somebody knows why it can be?
<ceej> Seveas: ah ok, thank you :)
<dooglus> slept: no, I'm me.
<slept> dooglus, strange
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> the spambots are awake...
<dooglus> slept: yes.  I'm ssh'ed to the remote box as that user though, so it kind of makes sense.  It's just strange how it gets displayed
<Red-Sox> I get this when i do sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4666
<ceej> Seveas: thanks that worked nicely :)
<shawarma> Red-Sox: update-notifier is probably working its magic
<webwolf_27> Red-Sox, anouther instance of dpkg is running
<Seveas> Red-Sox, close all apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/add applications programs
<dooglus> Red-Sox: you're probably running synaptic package manager already, yes?
<reginatto> topyli, hi... now i can run mpg... :D but wmv doesn't work... any ideia?
<slept> dooglus, that makes sense
<marlun> is there a c++ compiler in ubuntu by default?
<Red-Sox> yes, thx
<webwolf_27> marlun, not by default
<Seveas> marlun, not installed by default but it is on the CD
<marlun> Ok, is it in the repository aswell? or do I need to get it from the CD?
<Seveas> it's in the repository too of course
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<slept> Seveas, did you try funfs aswell ?
<dooglus> marlun: build-essential will install it
<marlun> ok, thanks =)
<marlun> whats the command to use when its installed?
<dooglus> slept: which package is funfs in?
<dooglus> g++
<Seveas> slept, no, I tried flickrfs and gmailfs though
<Seveas> I'm working on a gnomevfs wrapper
<dooglus> !c++
<Seveas> and pondering about bugzillafs :)
<slept> dooglus, don't know  I was looking via google for something nicer than nfs
<dooglus> slept: I don't think it's in the repos
<dooglus> slept: but I see it on google
<dooglus> !google
<ubotu> dooglus: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Seveas> slept, if you want, I can make a package of funfs
<Seveas> not that hard...
<slept> Seveas, would be of no use for me my server is running on sarge, thanks anyway
<ketaset> I just installed the openssh-server package but sshd will not load because there are no host keys, is there a simple way to generate the keys?
<Seveas> ketaset, the package should have created them
<Stormx2> !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is, like, a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<ketaset> hmm thats what i would have thought but it didnt
<dooglus> ketaset: you're not the first to ask that today.  odd, I didn't have a problem with this at all
<pitillo> hi anyone know why the xorg.log show me this error: incompatible kernel module detected
<Seveas> pitillo, because xorg detected an incompatible kernel module
<Seveas> did you perhaps install ati/nvidia drivers yourself and later upgraded the kernel?
<NoUse> ketaset I would try sudo apt-get --purge remove openssh-server' and then reinstall it
<dooglus> ketaset: see the earlier discussion: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4668
<axel> Hello everyone
<dooglus> hi axel
<pitillo> SEJeff, i have installed ubuntu, and the ati driver, i only need the kernel headers
<pitillo> sorry Seveas
<jino> Seveas , please help me getting gui for boot up
<Seveas> pitillo, use the latest ati drivers, they're great
<axel> i have a windozed user question, do you guys defrag your disks in linux, and more precisely ubuntu ?
<Seveas> get their installer
<pitillo> Seveas, yes i install it with the installer
<Seveas> and apt-get install gcc-3.4 module-assistant linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> then let the installer **generate ubuntu breezy packages!**
<jino> some one help plz
<Seveas> install all the generated packages
<jino> to get gui for boot up in new ubuntu
<Seveas> then run module assistant to compile and install the fglrx kernel module
<pitillo> and it works fine, the module is loaded and used bi Xorg, but there is that error in xorg.log
<nadia> I've got an older motherboard that doesn't support boot from CD, can I boot from a win95 floppy with CD ROM support and then start the ubuntu installation?
<axel> jino, whats ur pblem ?
<pitillo> Seveas, i install it, dont the generation option
<holycow> Amaranth, thanks for the help
<clb_> Seveas: my fstab line looks like this sshfs#user@server.com: /mnt/homeserver  fuse    rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=clb 0 0
<pitillo> module-assistant didnot exist...
<nadia> anyone...  ubuntu install from floppy?
<clb_> Seveas: but I get an error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock"
<slept> jino, what did you do
<pitillo> i will try the generation package
<pitillo> Seveas, thanks
<Dr_Willis> nadia,  you need a linux install floppy  - not a dos floppy.
<Seveas> clb_, manually mount it and after that put the output of 'mount' on the pastebin
<nadia> does ubuntu have a way to create an install floppy?
<axel> Hmmm so does anyone defrag his disks in ubuntu ??
<NoUse> nadia are you unable to boot off a CD or just not have a drive?
<slept> nadia, if you have an other machine you can put the drive in, you can deboostrap a system
<Seveas> axel, linux filesystems don't fragment
<trappist> well
<Seveas> don't think like windows :)
<slept> axel, you don't have to
<nadia> just can't boot off the cd, I do have a cd rom.
<jino> axel , i upgraded to new ubuntu , but i didnt get the graphical boot up
<trappist> all filesystems fragment, but linux filesystems defragment themselves
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  When I start GNOME, I get an error about not being able to start GNOME Setting Daemon.  How do I fix this?
<dooglus> Seveas: people keep saying that, but how can it be true?  they must fragment
<NoUse> nadia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nalioth> dooglus: the amount if fragmentation is negligable
<trappist> dooglus: reiserfs, for example, does a small defrag operation every 5 seconds
<axel> jino, u mean u did the instal and then on reboot there wasnt the first time prcedure ?
<dooglus> nalioth: I can't find any tool to tell me how fragmented my filesystems are.  that's suspicious.
<trappist> dooglus: so it never gets out of hand
<nadia> NoUse... thanks, I appreciate that...
<trappist> dooglus: fsck will tell you '1% non-contiguous' or something
<lando> can anyone suggest some cd burning software?
<nalioth> dooglus: because fragmentation is ~>5% on ext2/3
<Red-Sox> hello, I tried to install e17 on my system, and when i booted in to e17, a black screen came up, then a white screen!
<jino> axel, the booting is like the prev version of ubuntu..i didnt get the new graphical onw which i would lov to have
<nalioth> lando: gnomebaker, graveman or k3b
<dooglus> trappist: I'm using reiserfs
<jino> which masks all those services..
<jino> lando, gnome baker
<dooglus> trappist: are you the *kungfu trappist?
<trappist> dooglus: yep
<nalioth> dooglus: seveas just told you reiser defragments every 5 seconds
<trappist> that was me, actually :)
<axel> jino, oh ok the brown orange one, hmm u might want to look for a boot skin theme tool, ive never tried but i believe there is one
<nalioth> trappist: sorry, eyes are going
<jino> axel , u got me
<elliot> does anyone have a moment to spare
<elliot> cant get mac on linux to work
<dooglus> nalioth: I heard him.  I'd like to be able to see how fragmented the disk is.
<jino> axel ,  does synaptic have one?
<nalioth> dooglus: if there was a problem with fragmentation on linux, there'd be tools to look at it
<topyli> reginatto: sorry, was away. a man has to eat :)
<markl__> ubuntu seems to have the same boring set of gnome icons that have been around for years - is there a package with additional icons?
<markl__> silly, i realize
<axel> jino, dunno maybe, but i guess if u look into forums where they discuss the bootskin artworks and modding ull find a way to install it
<nalioth> markl__: system > preferences  > themes
<markl__> nalioth: will that change the icons you can choose from when adding something to the gnome panel?
<jino> axel , thank you
<topyli> reginatto: if you installed w32codecs, avi, wmv and the works should work...
<nalioth> markl__: look in /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons/
<dooglus> trappist: where did you find that reiserfs defrags every 5 seconds?  I can't find any mention of it using google
<jino> axel , does upgrading rather than fresh installation slow my machine?
<jims> I have just upgraded to Breezy, now I have problems with True Type fonts.  Is this the place to get help?
<jino> axel , where can i get the addon cd
<axel> jino, cant say precisely but i guess its never useful to have the old stuff staying on ur machine
<markl__> nalioth: that is already the default - i am wondering if there is a package with thousands of new icons to live in /usr/share/pixmaps
<NoUse> jims yeah just ask your question in detail
<axel> jino, u mean install cd ?
<nalioth> markl__: visit gnome-look.org or www.deviantart.com
<jino> axel , ya
<jims> NoUse: Xprint complains that it cannot find '..encodings.dir'  When can I get or build it?
<nalioth> markl__: also art.ubuntu.com
<axel> jino, dude, u can download it on the wensite or order it for free
<axel> website
<[FiDO] > I can't seem to install samba with hoary
<zuphit> hey, you guys are all under ubunto aren't ya?  I have a couple of nebie questions if one of you have a minute
<[FiDO] > apt-get won't install it
<nalioth> jims: install any TrueType fonts you like into /home/jims/.fonts
<bjorn> gaah!! java isnt working, the instalation (i use the ubuntu faq guide) goes fine but it doesnt work despite that, it doesnt seem to be installed
<NoUse> jims I've never used xprint so I'm not sure I'll be of much help
<[FiDO] > I think it might need backports
<jino> axel , not the os installation cd...I require all the additional packages that we upgrade from net
<jino> does they provide any cd for that
<topyli> markl__: just get the gPerfection suite from gnome-look.org and be done with theme fiddling :)
<maestro> does anyone know a .deb package for j2sdk1.5 ?
<maestro> i already get one here in the past
<defcon8> just get the .bin
<zuphit> I'm not figuring how to install mp3 support, any tips?
<markl__> topyli: is that apt-get installable with ubuntu?  i am trying to stick to just ubuntu packages on this machine
<Syruss> how can I alter the available resolutions in gnome-display-manager thing?
<defcon8> why you need a deb?
<[FiDO] > does anyone know if backports is down
<Syruss> it's stuck on 1024x768
<jims> NoUse: I am not sure where xprint comes into play, I am using the default settings from the install CD.  I show a large number of fonts when using OpenOffice, but they do not appear different on screen...
<mp3guy> anyone any idea when the boot manager is coming back?
<nalioth> maestro: make one
<maestro> defcon8, its easy cause the .deb already make the links
<nalioth> ubotu: tell maestro about java
<markl__> topyli: but i'll definitely check that package out too, thanks
<axel> jino, well if u mean to install packages its through apt-get or synaptic or 'Add Applications' in apps menu,
<Dr_Willis> Syruss,  you proberly have to edit/reconfigure your xorg.conf -  the display-manager-thing is getting its settings from there.
<maestro> !javadebs
<ubotu> it has been said that javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<jims> Nalioth: I show lots of fonts in OpenOffice...
<axel> jino, theres is no cd for therse you have to download
<topyli> markl__: no, themes are a different case. users generally install custom themes to their home directories, that's no business of nazi sysadmins =)
<Syruss> Dr_Willis: I always thought it was hal, or this xresdetect thing?
<Syruss> as I've already altered my xorg.conf with some other modes
<markl__> topyli: i don't want themes, i want more icons in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Syruss> xresprobe I mean
<Dr_Willis> Syruss,  not sure.  it could be your monitor settings dont think it can handle the higher res's
<markl__> i am tired of the same boring gnome set that has been there for a decade
<nalioth> markl__: download them and put them there
<maestro> i need for x86_64 !!!
<Syruss> what about lower though
<mp3guy> syruss, you need to get the proper sync ranges for your monitor, then reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Syruss> it's literally only got 1024x768
<topyli> markl__: well, there are nice icon themes too
<maestro> nalioth, i need x86_64 ? any ideias ?
<nalioth> maestro: there is only amd64. it will work on x86_64
<clb_> hey how do I make my 'Places'-menu refresh its links?
<topyli> markl__: themes are very difficult to decide for anybody else. you might just hate gPerfection which is my favorite
<maestro> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/java/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb this one is going to work on my amd64 ?
<clb_> when I plug in an usb stick, the drive gets mounted to /media/KINGSTON but it doesn't make the link to places-menu nor desktop
<maestro> nalioth, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/java/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb this one is going to work on my amd64 ?
<xrenmilay> NoUse: got a second?
<pitillo> anyone can tell me in what package is dh_testdir?
<HappyFool> maestro: if you're running ubuntu 64 bit, i'd guess no
<NoUse> xrenmilay yeah
<Zitter> where's url for free burner totem? a friend of mine told me this
<HappyFool> pitillo: packages.ubuntu.com might help
<foomanchew> trying to set ip_forward on linux
<foomanchew> permission denied ????
<pitillo> HappyFool, thanks i will go to see there
<nalioth> maestro: i dont think so. i believe you may need this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64
<foomanchew> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ........ it fails even with sudo
<foomanchew> any ideas ?
<xrenmilay> NoUse:  I ran the command you said and this is what I got:
<xrenmilay> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24 libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28 libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30 direct rendering: Yes
<maestro> nalioth, thanks
<NoUse> xrenmilay please read to /topic, pasting is considered rude
<foomanchew> IP forwarding anyone ?
<Rubin> foomanchew: looks right to me. should work
<NoUse> xrenmilay when did I get you this command and what was it?
<Rubin> foomanchew: whats it say?
<foomanchew> Rubin, hmm for some reason it dont
<foomanchew> I get permission denied
<pitillo> i cant find it, and i cant generate the ati drivers for ubuntu
<Rubin> foomanchew: using stock kernel?
<xrenmilay> sorry for the paste.
<xrenmilay> NoUse: It was regarding blender not running on my ATI Rage card
<foomanchew> Rubin, yes sir
<slept> pitillo, you are looking for fglrx
<NoUse> xrenmilay it looks like the card does support certain opengl calls, but direct rending is on
<pitillo> sledge__, i try to install it with the installation package downloaded from ati site
<bjorn> hmmm somebody knows?
<pitillo> sorry slept
<Rubin> foomanchew: oh. its doing it like this: (sudo echo 1) > /proc...
<Rubin> foomanchew: try sudo -s, then do the echo
<foomanchew> Rubin, trying
<xrenmilay> NoUse does this mean I need to get a different card?
<Rubin> or maybe sudo 'echo 1 >/proc...'
<NoUse> xrenmilay it might
<Rubin> not sure
<foomanchew> Rubin, thks mate, why did I not think of that ?
<foomanchew> works
<xrenmilay> NoUse. Thanks, it was a freebie so no major loos ;)
<NoUse> xrenmilay a cheap nvidia with 3d support would probably cut it
<ubuntu_> o
<xrenmilay> NoUse: I am considering purchasing this one http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?page=proframe&prod_id=1667324. It is Nvidia Base card
<damg> hmm, i installed ati drivers (for my radeon x800), but ogl is running in ogl software mode, did I miss anything?
<NoUse> xrenmilay you don't need to spend that much but that should work
<dranyam> umm
<dranyam> i have a bit of a problem
<dranyam> i deleted one of my taskbars
<damg> fglrx tells: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<damg>  OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<dranyam> and now when i minimize windows they just disappear
<dranyam> how can i fix this
<NoUse> damg did you follow the wiki instructions?
<dranyam> ?
<damg> NoUse, yes, installed the ati driver via apt-get, changed xorg.conf to use fglrx
<topyli> This phone is a blast from my distant Windows past. I update anti-virus software, after which i must restart the device :)
<clb_> anyone know how do I manually edit the Places-menu?
<NoUse> damg can you put your /var/log/xorg.0.log on pastebin?
<damg>  less /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<damg>  >> Driver          "fglrx"
<damg> NoUse, moment
<clb_> damg: I'm having the same problem
<Stormx2> dranyam: Right click somewhere on a bar, and add "windows list"
<sethrd> I wish the fglrx drivers worked for a Radeon 7500 Mobility. ='(
<Alakala> Do the fglrx drivers work at all for breezy?
<Alakala> Or am I doing something wrong?
<clb_> Alakala: they should
<sethrd> They do. What model card do you have?
<Alakala> Radeon 9800 Pro 128mb.
<damg> NoUse, http://pastebin.com/433302
<clb_> Sapphire 9800SE.. worked in suse 9.2
<sethrd> Yeah, that should work.
<Alakala> I can't get em to work. :(
<topyli> Alakala: on my work box they did a good job at freezing the kernel
<DRMacIver> I upgraded to breezy earlier and startx no longer works. I get a number of permission errors and xinit: server error
<DRMacIver> Any idea what could be causing this?
<NoUse> damg I asked for the log not the conf file
<Alakala> topyli, my xserver just doesn't work until I replace the xorg.conf with the backup one.
<damg> scroll down, NoUse
<reginatto> can anyone tell me how to see wmv files on totem?
<damg> NoUse, one thing more: dmesg | tail >> [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 12364 using kernel context 0
<NoUse> damg ok, have the dri module commented out in your conf file
<NoUse> damn dri is 3d support
<damg> NoUse, ok, moment
<clb_> my dri doesn't work, that's the problem :(
<topyli> Alakala: oh, so you are still left with a working system. if i try real hard, i seem to remember the system froze only if i switched to a console and then back to X
<damg> NoUse, ill reconnect via irssi now - 'll need to restart my server now :D
<NoUse> damg ok
<damg> NoUse: i uncommented load dri and im still in software mode :/
<damg> NoUse: even glxgears doesn't want to work properly
<NoUse> damg 'lsmod | grep fglrx'
<heien> Hi everyone. Where can i insert a code which starts with: "diff -Naur kernel/signal.c.orig kernel/signal.c"  ? In the kernel somewhere?
<damg> NoUse: fglrx and agpgart loaded
<NoUse> damg have you tried the troubleshooting section of the wiki for ATI?
<damg> NoUse: no, ill check it now. One thing I also noticed - i tried the ati-installer, too and it succeded, although i didnt have kernel-sources installed o_O
<mwe> When I installed the fglrx driver I had to manually create a symlink as suggested on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATIOnBreezyOpenGLFix, though I used dpkg-divert to avoid future conflicts
<NoUse> damg you ran the wiki instructions and the ati-installer?
<jamie_> is it difficult to install the ati drivers because i havent done so yet>
<jamie_> ?
<damg> NoUse: I tried both, first wiki, then ati-installer, both with same results
<juanra> hola caraculos
<NoUse> damg well now you have mixed different drivers, that exlains the unreolved symbols I'm seeing in your log file
<juanra> :p
<damg> NoUse: ill uninstall both now :D
<NoUse> damg just follow the troubleshooting section, that should overwrite what the ati-installer did
<heien> Anyone, please give feedback?
<heien> Hi everyone. Where can i insert a code which starts with: "diff -Naur kernel/signal.c.orig kernel/signal.c"  ? In the kernel somewhere?
<NoUse> heien what are you trying to do?
<ceej> for some reason on xmms i can't control the volume, its either on loud or off (mute) ;/
<heien> NoUse, this: Looking into the kernel sources revealed that kill_proc_info was
<heien> exported in kernels prior to 2.6.10, but isn't any more.  I didn't
<heien> investigate further why this change was made but instead made the
<heien> following change which did the job.
<shingoki> Does anyone know why I get a segfault when running glxinfo after installing nvidia legacy drivers and enabling?
<nalioth> heien: please read the /topic. pasting is rude
<heien> Then insert some code, starting with "diff -Naur kernel/signal.c.orig kernel/signal.c"
<topyli> ceej: the volume on xmms or the overall volume?
<topyli> ceej: perhaps you just need a more modern player
<heien> nalioth, if you're a bot, fu, if you're a person, im sorry abut the paste. :/
<NoUse> heien but why are you trying to patch the kernel? why do you need that system call?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ubotu: tell heien about coc
<stratovarius> hey all
<calebme> Hey all
<calebme> lol
<stratovarius> does nobody play enemy territory here?
<jamie_> i used to
<ubuntu_> hello from milan - live cd - gnu/linux base course
<calebme> I used to also
<ceej> topyli: my sound for xmms dosn't change when i change the normal volume, it worked before the re install...
<heien> NoUse, to use captive ntfs. I need to change it, else, i get an error, stating that it fails to prepare lufs.ko
<jbroome> stratovarius: i haven't in a while, but now that I have ubuntu on a system with a decent GFX card i'll probably give it a shot again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jamie_> jbroome, what card do you have?
<NoUse> heien if you don't know how to patch the kernel, you probably shouldn't
<stratovarius> who can tell me how to play this game?is there a training to do or I have to play directly on line?
<heien> NoUse, im aware of that, but i would like to try anyway
<jbroome> jamie_: GF ti 4400
<topyli> ceej: most strange. other noise sources are acting like they should?
<calebme> How do I restart ubuntu? I tried sudo restart but that command is not found..
<NoUse> !tell heien about captive
<ceej> topyli:yep
<stratovarius> calebme sudo reboot
<NoUse> heien captive NTFS doesn't work with Ubuntu apparently
<heien> Ohhhh... :/
<calebme> oops
<jamie_> jbroome, i used to have a 4200...there good cards
<axel> I love Ubuntu
<calebme> I feel so stupid >_<"
<heien> Gaah, what about paragon then?
<NoUse> heien what is paragon?
<stratovarius> cant someone answer me?
<calebme> Ubuntu hates me, but I love it...it's a tough relationship atm
<jbroome> stratovarius: there's no single player, multi only
<shingoki> Can anyone help me with nvidia installation? the instructions in the wiki don't work
<topyli> ceej: hrm. are you using the correct output plugin in xmms? esd/alsa/whatever you are using?
<nalioth> heien: how about qemu?
<heien> NoUse,  another nfts-write enabeling driver
<topyli> ceej: forget that. you wouldnt' get sound at all if it wasn't correct
<stratovarius> jbroom: so after I started game I have to click on play on line
<heien> nalioth, qemu would just let me run a windows session emulated, wouldnt it?
<axel> The Ubuntu tames you. You don't tame an Ubuntu
<jbroome> stratovarius: yes
<stratovarius> ok tnx
<coz> HELLO ALL
<heien> NoUse,  But i've read my way to that with this patch, it should work with ubuntu
<nalioth> heien: there is a method to crossover, iirc
<stratovarius> bye all
<AIF>  hi, I have this kind of problem, already googledet it and didnt get any answer for it. So I just started to install ubuntu 5.10 (self burned but I think cd is fine) on old Compaq Presario 1630. When installer starts to do "Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives it goes to 83% and then stucks and I get message: Loading module 'ide-disk' for 'Linux ATA DISK'
<coz>  ARE THERE ANY COMMANDS OR UTILITIES FOR CLEANING UP THE DISC, TEP FILES ETC
<coz> sorry I had caps lock on
<topyli> no shit
<coz> temp files etc
<heien> nalioth,  could you explain it?
<coz> let me try that again without the caps
<topyli> coz: i use a function in my bashrc to clean tmp
<coz> how do I do that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell heien about qemu
<vbgunz> anyone know how to update to Gnome 2.13.2?
<shingoki__> no one has a clue about nvidia drivers then?
<axel> !qemu
<ubotu> I heard qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<nalioth> vbgunz: build it?
<trappist> coz: there's the 'rm' utility.  I also like 'localepurge' to keep my disk from filling up with locale files I don't need
<Dr_Willis> the /temp i thouhg got a cleaning at shutdown/startup.
<vbgunz> nalioth, sorry, its currently only for Dapper huh?
<AIF> anyonke know anything about my problem?
<Rubin> AIF: you could attemt some kernel boot paramiters to resolve it, maybe disable DMA on the cdrom or use noapic nolapci
<nalioth> vbgunz: most likely, yes
<vbgunz> nalioth: I jumped the gun I think...
<coz> is localpurge a command
<Rubin> AIF: hit the F keys at the 1st boot prompt and read about the options
<vbgunz> nalioth: thanks!
<AIF> thanks
<lancer285> hey guys, is there a way to delete the rhythmbox database and start over?
<trappist> AIF: I've seen that complaint here before, but I don't know the answer to it
<topyli> coz: my bashrc: http://siltala.net/comp/dot-bashrc . the function is in there somewhere :)
<Rubin> AIF: if that doesnt work, you may need to make/obtain a kernel compiled differently for that system (for both install and using afterward)
<NoUse> lancer285 its probably in ~/.rhythmbox or something similiar
<heien> nalioth, im aware of what it does, but how do i access my ntfs drive with read/write, without loading a new OS?
<HaschHase> hi
<HaschHase> does anybody know how i can convert an avi to an 3gp file
<HaschHase> so i can use this video on my mobile phone?
<HaschHase> i have mencoder an ffmpeg
<HaschHase> but somehow it doesnt work
<xrenmilay> NoUse I'll be using a lot of 3d stuff so I will need it. Thanks for all the help;)
<HaschHase> ffmpeg -i temp.avi -ar 8000 -ac 1 -vcodec mp4 -s 176x144 -r 12 -b 30 -ab 12 datei.3gp
<HaschHase> this is what i do
<HaschHase> and this is what i get
<HaschHase> Unknown codec 'mp4'
<nalioth> heien: read / write access for ntfs is quite problematic. you may run captiventfs or the other one, but i personally do not recommend writing to ntfs from linux
<NoUse> !tell HaschHase about enter
<nalioth> HaschHase: install gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad
<axel> Hasch!enter
<HaschHase> thanks
<axel> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<heien> nalioth, Is there any method to convert my ntfs to fat32? or just anyhow be able to write to the partion in question
<Rubin> heien: you can write to ntfs but its dangerous
<Rubin> heien: best case windows will want to check it later, worst case you'll loose all your data
<nalioth> heien: you may xfer all your files to ext3 and convert it using GNU tools, or use the commercial Partition Magic to convert it
<calebme> I have an X problem, and no suggestiosn from last night have worked which was to configure it myself and turn on kernel framebuffering thing..
<heien> Rubin, also in a ubuntu distro?
<Dr_Willis> I use that IFSext2 file system  for windows that lets me have windows read/write to my ext2 partitions.
<shingoki__> Does anyone know why nvidia-glx doesn't work with my geforce 2 GTS? It doesn't even seem to be doing anything - my driver is still "nv" which I think is the default open driver?
<devint> is there an ext3 defragging program?
<Rubin> heien: theres a great tool that lets windows xp read/write to ext2/3 partitions, so i use ext3 for all my data and mount it in both win and lin
<Dr_Willis> Rubin,  :P thats it.
<Rubin> heien: its not enabled by default in the kernel i dont think
<Dr_Willis> lets ya keep your mp3's on a linux partition - lol.
<Rubin> Dr_Willis: yep :)
<shingoki__> I ran nvidia-glx-config enable, it didn't print anything to console, so I don't really know whether it did anything
<Dr_Willis> or your  porn.. then ya can unmount it - and hide it from the wife.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<heien> nalioth, i have a hd on 160 gigs, with a 30gb partion for linux, and a 130gb partion with ntfs _ONLY_ for storing files. i just want to be able to use my 130 gig partion, without deleting the data on it.
<shingoki__> am I muted or something?
<axel> "When I first came to Linux I installed Fedora, but my Linux experience started when I installed Ubuntu", me
<heien> Rubin, sounds like a great idea, but can it convert NTFS->EXT3 without deleting data?
<Rubin> heien: no
<shingoki__> I guess it is back to my debian install then
<HappyFool> shingoki__: i think it runs silently
<topyli> shingoki__: usually when unix doesn't talk to you, it's working
<calebme> Can anyone help me with my X problem
<nalioth> heien: i suggest you back up what you want to keep, and use qtparted to resize your ntfs partition. make a new fat32 partition (if you want to share with windows) or an ext3 one
<topyli> shingoki__: when it fails, it will fail loudly. otherwise it shuts up. that's the philosopy
<nalioth> heien: and start moving your things around til you get all fat32 or ext3
<shingoki__> HappyFool, topyli thanks... do you know what the driver name should be then?
<shingoki__> I assume it shouldn't still be nv
<heien> nalitoth, so i should "transfer-resize-transfer-resize" my way through it?
<HappyFool> i can loko in my xorg.conf
<Rubin> heien: if you go the ext2/3 route, http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html is the windows software
<topyli> shingoki__: dunno, i always buy matrox cards because they always work out of the box :)
<heien> Rubin, is it 100% read and write like?
<HappyFool> shingoki__: i have a line    Driver   "nvidia"    in xorg.conf
<Rubin> heien: i suggest spending the $100 on a new hard disk, and copy it that way. its safer and you can use it for doing backups in the future
<Rubin> heien: yes. theres no permissions.. but it works fine
<shingoki__> HappyFool, yes that's what I thought it should be... so basically the driver is not being changed, so I assume that something is going wrong
<heien> Rubin, i'm a bit lazy, i have a 80 gb in the closet, and 2 20.... but.then i'll have to move, and that would be horrible :D
<nalioth> heien: it all depends on how much stuff you got on it
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. matrox still exists? :P
<Rubin> heien: pshh :P
<heien> nalioth, 100 gb, 30 free
<r2> hey guys, does someone have anyidea why in ubunto i cant open pages from the internet (cause i can acess my router page) in firefox (in windows its everything fine)? :s
<calebme> Can anyone help me with my X problem? It won't start...I have an Nvidie Geforce 6600GT 128mb AGP8x
<HappyFool> shingoki__: hmm. never had problems with that part of the setup
<Rubin> r2: sounds like your network isnt configured properly
<nalioth> heien: i'd add in the 80-gigger
<Dr_Willis> r2,  try pinging the sites , and pinging their ip#. if the # works. its a dns issue.
<heien> Okay, but then i'll have to go offline? :D *cries*
<r2> i pinged google.com and it worked :s
<shingoki__> calebme, my geforce 2 gts is giving me trouble too
<Rubin> heien: the 80gig in your closet is the way to go.
<axel> Doc i need an ubuntu deaddiction prescription
<calebme> I have yet to actually login into Ubuntu though ....
<calebme> This is fresh install of 5.10...
<Rubin> r2: so you can ping google.com but firefox wont load it?
<calebme> runnign in terminal fullscreen atm...irssi ftw
<r2> yeah :s
<calebme> >_<"
<Rubin> r2: what is your internet connection through? a university?
<r2> once i was able to load firefox.com but it was very slow
<heien> Rubin, i'll put it in now then...brb.. :)
<r2> no im at home connected through wireless
<AIF> What should I do in Help index, dont find any suitable option what could help me
<devint> holy mother of god
<devint> you guys have no idea how hyped i am about ubuntu right now
<Rubin> r2: hmm. try this sudo ping -s 1024 firefox.com
<axel> devint, me too
<devint> you know how easy it is to whip up a gnome application with glide and ajunta!?
<devint> i mean
<calebme> awsome devint! You an expert yet I need help
<shingoki__> how on earth do I get "bash: /var/lib/xfree86/X.md5sum: Permission denied" when I sudo?
<AIF> I could also be if my would work >_<
<Rubin> r2: could be that your connection is so minimal that only small packets ever make it over the network
<shingoki__> I mean... sudo, can't it do anything?
<r2> Rubin, it worked
<Rubin> r2: hmm
<axel> Ubunto to OS is like Mozart to music
<shingoki__> damn, the last time I installed ubuntu it all worked beautifully, this time has been hell
<Rubin> r2: make sure no proxies are configured in firefox
<r2> ok
<Rubin> r2: are you on IRC from that system currently?
<calebme> SAME HERE MAN!!! god...we need hang shingoki
<r2> yes
<shingoki__> if the first thing I try to do to get nvidia drivers is this bad, I am worried about how much other stuff has been broken
<Rubin> so its JUST firefox thats broken
<calebme> to hang*
<r2> i'm in ubuntu in IRC but cant see any sites :s
<shingoki__> is breezy just hoary with stuff broken then?
<axel> shingoki__, you have to learn that tou cannot tame an Ubuntu, the Ubuntu tames you
<ceej> for some reason when i use gnome art manager and click install on a window boarder theme it just opens up the theme prefrences box and doesn't do anything else
<Rubin> r2: close all your open firefoxes, and in your home dir run: mv .firefox .firefox-backup
<nalioth> shingoki__: of course it is. thats why the devs spent 6 months working so hard....to break things
<r2> no proxys beeing used
<axel> ceej, me too
<stratovarius> guys I tried to play enemy territory but I can shoot I have no army and on down side of the screen is written spectator.what can I do?
<axel> ceej, havent tried to fix it yet tho
<stratovarius> *cant shoot
<ceej> axel:ye i don't know whats going on its werid
<axel> stratovarius, have you tried to open the limbo menu to select a team ?
<calebme> srsly, no one here can help me out with my x problem?
<axel> ceej, yep well good luck lad
<stratovarius> axel: dunno how to select a tema.to open limbo menu I gotta press L and then what do I jave to do?
<topyli> axel: thet's not true. ubuntu is for you, you are not for ubuntu
<axel> ceej, click on the flags
<axel> ceej, sry not for u
<stratovarius> axel click on the flag and choose a team
<axel> stratovarius, you have to click on the team falgs on the right
<axel> stratovarius, not the ones on the map
<stratovarius> ok I'll try
<wx9j> have a hard drive with no partitions on it now but still had grub in MBR, is there a command like fdisk /MBR in Linux as in DOS
<stratovarius> axel do I have to know some other things to play?
<calebme> Can anyone help me with my X problem? It won't start...I have an Nvidie Geforce 6600GT 128mb AGP8x
<sethrd> calebme: What error do you get?
<calebme> the screen of pixel rainbows
<axel> stratovarius, cant think of anything right now
<devint> does anybody know if one can use `defrag` on an ext3 partition?
<stratovarius> ok
<axel> stratovarius, just click on those nazis
<heien> Back again.
<calebme> well...maybe not pixels lol, but uhm yeah it's rainbow color alright sethrd
<Rubin> devint: there is a way, but i think i read its not necessary. google will tell you (ext3 is ext2 + a journal file, so google ext2 defrag)
<sethrd> calebme: Check your xorg file for resolutions.
<calebme> I have yet to make it to the log-in screen
<topyli> wx9j: there's this weird dd command i have never used. basically you write a certain amount of data from /dev/zero to the mbr
<calebme> What do I do there seth
<axel> topyli, yes i admit you got the point right
<topyli> devint: you could, but you never do
<heien> Rubin, in formatting the disk, gpart should do the trick, shouldnt i?
<heien> t*
<wx9j> topyli, thanks , I will look into that .
<r2> rubin can we talk in pvp?
<Agrajag> Rubin: anything that writes to ext3 thinking it's ext2 will probably screw up the journal
<leo_> hello
<Rubin> heien: i'm old school so i use mkfs
<topyli> axel: yeah well, if it doesn't do what you want, then it's broken and some bugs must be filed
<sethrd> When you get the screen of rainbows, hit ctrl+alt+backspace.
<Rubin> Agrajag: yes, but doesnt that fix on the next boot?
<sethrd> then login
<leo_> Question: I have linux installed,  now what ?
<heien> Rubin, hehe okay...been living linux for a long time?
<sethrd> do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flamey> hi all
<calebme> uh, yeah I am at that poitn dude
<axel> topyli, yeah well i got more bugs on fedora than here it was such a relief, i can start working for real now
<Rubin> r2: if you must
<calebme> I am running irssi atm
<HappyFool> leo_: what do you want to do with your computer?
<Agrajag> Rubin: if the journal exists it can be used the fix the filesystem, if the journal itself is hosed, I'm not sure what would happen
<devint> rubin & topyli: yeah, i've heard it's not really NECESSARY, but it certanly would be nice to do it if necessary
<Rubin> heien: i'm an old debian convert heh
<sethrd> Go down and change your res to something lower asnd try to startx.
<Agrajag> I certainly wouldn't try it on anything I wanted to keep
<topyli> devint: on smart file systems, fragmentation is not bad. on the contrary, it's good
<r2> Rubin,  or just tell me how i can open a terminal in home dir, i'm in desktop dir
<Rubin> Agrajag: if the filesystem doesnt need fixing, nothing. otherwise the checker runs and repairs any thing just like the old ext2 power out days
<xinthea> anyone here using rosegarden?
<calebme> brb
<rockz> anyone have a problem with u click in "network server" and ubuntu ask a password?
<sethrd> Got to go change my sons diaper. I'll be back in a minute.
<Rubin> r2: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<calebme> er..wait can I open a new screen or something or do I have to quit irssi
<Rubin> Agrajag: i could be wrong, but thats my understanding
<HappyFool> calebme: alt-f1 through alt-f6 will switch to different terminals
<HappyFool> alt-f1 will probably bring you back to irssi
<Agrajag> Rubin: hm. I'd still test it first.
<heien> How long time should it take for write the partion tabels on the hdd?
<Rubin> Agrajag: i'm with ya there :)
<rockz> anyone know how i fix this problem: when i click in "network server" and ubuntu ask a password?
<r2> its system tools -> terminal and it doesnt open in home dir its in home/user
<axel> rockz, what i you type your sudo password in
<Rubin> r2: /home/user is your home dir
<HappyFool> rockz: enter your password
<r2> lol me stupid -_-
<Rubin> r2: nah your just learning :)
<rockz> but ubuntu ask again
<rockz> and again
<Rubin> rockz: what asks??
<axel> Thats right, linux is all about knowledge
<calebme> ok
<axel> u got to learn
<r2> ty : P, but the command you told me doesnt work it says no such folder '.firefox'
<zone17> Hi all, these last couple of days I have been installing kubuntu 5.10 for different people. In all cases I have gotten broken packages trying to install koffice, using the default source list. Isn't it possible to install koffice on kubuntu 5.10?
<rockz> user: ... domain: ... and password:
<sethrd> Well?
<Rubin> r2: hmm
<calebme> so in the xorg.conf i get blank, theres nothing to read or scroll I have never used GNU nano though...so maybe I am issing something
<r2> btw gaim doesnt work either :s, this is weird
<calebme> missing*
<Rubin> r2: oh my bad, do: mv .mozilla .mozilla-backup maybe
<rockz> i put my user name and password... but whein i click in connect dont go ... ubuntu ask again the same things
<sethrd> you did sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<calebme> yep
<r2> done mate
<calebme> nothing there...in the first screen
<pc22> how do i configure wu-ftpd?
<Rubin> rockz: it asks for your password when you do what?
<ceej> is anyone else having trouble isntalling themes?
<r2> oh and gaim works, i had wrong pw : P
<calebme> is there a way to scroll or something
<Rubin> calebme: shift-pageup/down
<flamey> what do most of u guys/girls do with ur ubuntu systems?
<rockz> Rubin,  when i click in "network servers"
<stryemer> I've been having problems with gaim and synaptic. The solution for GAIM was to use the IP address of the MSN/Yahoo/AIM servers instead of the DNS name.
<calebme> Rubin: Doesn't seem to show any text at all
<sethrd> Rubin: He means in nano.
<sethrd> calebme: Just use the arrow keys.
<Rubin> rockz: under places? oh
<rockz> yes
<calebme> sethrd: then yeah...uhm...nothing there
<Rubin> rockz: configuring samba is not easy in my experiance
<sethrd> Back in a sec. Need to startx.
<calebme> sethrd: With the arrow keys I can scroll...uhm, 4 lines down and up..thats it but it just a blinking _
<rockz> :/
<Rubin> rockz: you have an account on the box its trying to connect to?
<rockz> yeah... when i use other distro i connect normaly to the other computer
<Rubin> rockz: hmm. sorry i dont know
<ceej> i've even exstracted the themes to the ./themes dir but still i can't install any custom themes!!
<abarbaccia> hey all - i'm trying to install ubuntu on a new machine but it keeps hanging on loading ide-cd for linux atapi cdrom drives
<abarbaccia> do i need this to load and is there some way to skip over it
<r2> Rubin,  the command you gave me to move mozilla worked an it openned the ubuntu.com page but doesnt seem to find google.com :(
<ceej> can anyone help?
<magician> wenas gente ubuntera
<magician> como va eso
<Rubin> r2: thats really strange. in windows did you have to configure any kind of VPN or any login to use the internet?
<r2> no nothing just wep for wireless
<magician> jajajjjjajjja
<magician> SPANISH GOOD
<djm62> magician: ve a #ubuntu-es for espanol :)
<r2> Rubin,  i read somewhere that firefox from ubuntu wasnt the latest version and it was slow i'll try to install the latest version
<Rubin> r2: in firefox, edit -> prefs -> general -> connection settings: you have selected direct connection to the internet?
<nalioth> r2 the latest version of ff is found full of bad things
<r2> yes i have
<nalioth> r2: do your research
<r2> damn ty nalioth, do you recommend other browser?
<Rubin> r2, try this: http://72.14.207.99/
<r2> Rubin,  that worked :|
<Cyphase> is there an easy way to surf the web over an SSH tunnel?
<Rubin> r2: your having DNS issues. make sure /etc/resolv.conf has your DNS servers in it
<nalioth> r2: of course i do. i recommedn galeon (i use it) or konqueror (i use it, too). there are also epiphany, kazehakase, (i dont recommend >>) opera
<heien> Rubin, finnally i started transffering files :D
<r2> thanks nalioth  i'll try konqueror
<superchode|fu> opera rules
<Rubin> Cyphase: sorta, depending what you mean
<Rubin> Cyphase: any website that is https:// is using encryption like ssh does
<Cyphase> lol, i know
<Rubin> Cyphase: or you can use ssh to tunnel all your connections via another machine you have access to
<ceej> E: gforge-db-postgresql: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Cyphase> yes, i know that too
<Cyphase> :)
<Cyphase> but..
<Rubin> i think its the -D commandline, and a socks proxy config in firefox
<ceej> can't remove it......whats going on?
<Cyphase> ah..
<Cyphase> ok
* gnomefreak is happy i got pythoncard :)
<Cyphase> all i knew about was that you can create tunnels that have to specify the destination host upon creation
<Cyphase> but -D..
<Cyphase> thanx
<Rubin> ceej: sounds like you found a bug. did you make any manual changes to the files in that package? or install any packages from outside sources related to it?
<ceej> Rubin:nope i installed everything from synapctic package manager
<gnomefreak> is dapper that much different from breezy that people have to ask how to use?
<HappyFool> people who have to ask shouldn't be using it yet
<Rubin> ceej: bummer :( someone better with debugging .debs than i am will have to help you :(
<r2> Rubin,  what should be in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<r2> Rubin,  nameserver ip?
<ceej> Rubin:/ think its got to do with not being able to change my themes
<Rubin> r2: first line is "search something.com" if you want a 'default' domain. then 'nameserver x.x.x.x' as many lines as you want
<Homer> does ubuntu include apt-get?
<gnomefreak> homer: yes
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Rubin> ceej: its going to break everything pakage related
<Homer> and by default does ubuntu have a GUI package manager (perhaps based on apt-get?)
<Rubin> ceej: try posting on the ubuntu forums
<NoUse> Homer yes and yes
<gnomefreak> homer: yes
<ceej> Rubin: crap!! i just a total re-install
<Homer> ok cool thanks
<ceej> i just did*
<gnomefreak> homer: gui= aynaptic
<gnomefreak> synaptic*
<Rubin> ceej: you just did a total reinstall and that happened?
<ceej> Rubin:yep i've just been re installing things
<r2> Rubin, how do i go with a Terminal to /etc ?
<ab0do> Hi, what does this mean - W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<holycow> hi all
<NoUse> !tell ab0do about gpgerr
<ab0do> And how do I fix it.
<holycow> hey breezy isn't automounting usb drives
<holycow> what steps can i take to debug the issue?
<norskfjord> I need help with the ircd-hybrid
<norskfjord> I can only connect on 127.0.0.1
<ab0do> Thanks manG.
<holycow> log sees the usb being plugged
<norskfjord> no one on the net can connect
<Rubin> r2: system -> admin -> networking has a front end to that file
<ceej> Rubin:E: gforge-db-postgresql: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 100
<Janbanan> Does anyone know a good site that explains how to pimp my desktop?
<Homer> anyone know what widget toolkit OOo uses?
<ceej> Rubin:wups....
<Rubin> ceej: i dont understand. you mean you were going to all the pakcages in synaptec and checking 'reinstall'?
<oidia> How do i install / aktivate a firewall?
<webwolf_27> Janbanan, describe "pimp my desktop"
<Dr_Willis> :)
<webwolf_27> oidia, sound like your looking for firewallbuilder
<Janbanan> webwolf_27, make it look better
<ceej> Rubin: its saying this in the terminal: Setting up gforge-db-postgresql (3.1-31) invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/postgresql not found....
<shingoki__> yup I confirmed it - sudo nvidia-glx-config enable doesn't even touch my xorg.conf
<ceej> rubin:theres more but i think its just to do with that error
<pitti> ceej: right, the gforge package is broken
<nadia> trying to install ubuntu, would like to do a sofware raid0 on two 18GB scsi drives, how do I configure the partitions so that the raid will work?
<ceej> pitti:ok, well what do i need to do?
<pitti> ceej: it needs to use a specific psql version, like /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.1
<webwolf_27> Janbanan, http://themes.freshmeat.net http://www.digitalblasphemy.com http://www.freewallpapers.to
<pitti> ceej: the best is to file a Debian bug, severity grave
<HaschHase> hi, im here again ^^
<Rubin> ceej: you could try to trick it by creating a script in /etc/init.d/ called postgresql that does nothing.. but your treading dangerous water messing with the package system so i'd consult an expert
<HaschHase> now i get these error, Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<HaschHase>  , when i do this , ffmpeg -i mudvayne.avi -i audiodump.wav -b 48 -ac  -map 0.0 -map 1.0 mudvayne.3gp
<oidia> webwolf_27, easy? firewallbuilder?, sounds advanced..
<shingoki__> so why is nvidia-glx-config all messed up?
<ceej> pitti:whats the best way to file a debian bug?
<pitti> ceej: use reportbug on a Debian system
<webwolf_27> oidia, the easiest you'll get. But I'd suggest reading the iptables man page as well
<pitti> ceej: or just file the bug manually with email
<Rubin> ceej: arnt you runnig ubuntu?
<ceej> ye im running ubuntu
<pitti> ceej: mail to submit@bugs.debian.org, and start the mail with
<pitti> Package: gforge-db-postgresql
<pitti> Severity: grave
<sethrd> Rubin: Just curious. Did calebme get his stuff fixed?
<Rubin> the info for that package suggests mailing Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<pitti> Version: 3.1-31
<HaschHase> nobody an idea how to convert a .avi to an 3gp file?
<HaschHase> somehow im missing codecs
<Rubin> sethrd: i didn't see
<pitti> ceej: this will work
<sethrd> Thanks Rubin.
<webwolf_27> HaschHase, use avidemux
<ceej> pitti: and jsut send what it says in the terminal?
<sethrd> It's tough having a 4 month old and trying to fix yours/others computers at the same time.
<pitti> ceej: yes
<ceej> k
<webwolf_27> HaschHase, if anything can, it can
<pitti> ceej: please add that gforge shuold use postgresql-8.1
<Rubin> sethrd: nod. i gave a 4 week old :)
<HaschHase> ill give a try webwolf_27
<sethrd> Rubin: Great fun, isn't it? Personally, I love it.
<webwolf_27> HaschHase, never tried it with 3gp though
<sethrd> Rubin: It your first?
<Rubin> yep
<Rubin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<HaschHase> hmm i hope it works webwolf_27
<r2> Rubin,  i have the same dns ip that i have in windows and still it doesnt find www.google.com only with direct ip, any idea?
<webwolf_27> HaschHase, I couldn't tell you where you'd get a codec otherwise. Maybe mplayer website
<Rubin> r2: just for kicks try putting in 128.193.4.20 as your DNS server
<HaschHase> webwolf_27, i downloaded every single codec, aac, mpeg4, faac and all this stuff, nothing works
<sethrd> Rubin: What system is that?
<Rubin> its a nameserver at oregon state university
<webwolf_27> HaschHase, is it proprietary
<shingoki__> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/nvidia.ko): No such device
<shingoki__> ok so ubuntu is just broken, great, only really good linux distro now AFU
<orbx> does anyone know what the main config file is on ubuntu apache?
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, can anyone help me improve a command? its a search and destroy shell command
<ThePyromaniac> find -name 'desktop.ini' -o -name 'Thumbs.db' -o -name 'Folder.jpg' -o -name 'AlbumArt*'| xargs rm -
<webwolf_27> so I'm out. the baby snake's hungry
<sethrd> shingoki__: No, Ubuntu isn't broke, just your nVidia module.
<oidia> webwolf_27, is it installed already?
<ceej> pitti:sent it, how long does it normaly take to fix?
<Rubin> ThePyromaniac: find has a built in 'execute a command on this file' function
<webwolf_27> oidia, no idea
<shingoki__> sethrd, yeah but I have done nothing except install ubuntu then try to install nvidia
<webwolf_27> I'm out. next time folks
<pitti> ceej: depends on the maintainer
<Sanne> orbx: on Debian it's /etc/apache/httpd.conf, have a look there
<britishseapower> how do i turn off all the leaves and joins messages etc in xchat...so i just see chat?
<Rubin> britishseapower: right click the channel tab
<ThePyromaniac> rubin well ok im not too worried about the command in itself as it works, but the problem is as follows. i want it to scan many folders (all my MP3's with folders being artist names). problem is spaces break the search as it thinks /Guns is one and Roses is something else
<Rubin> ThePyromaniac: using the built in find exec thing would solve that
<Homer> can ubuntu use Reiser4?
<K_Dallas> hi guys! Q: how do i setup my dsl connection? (ubuntu 10) thanks
<foxgamer> Can anyone help with a version conflict with xscreensaver? TIA
<Seveas> K_Dallas, sudo pppoeconfig
<K_Dallas> thanks Seveas
<K_Dallas> (had to reboot to windows to ask the q ;)
<Rubin> r2: any luck?
<sethrd> Alright, time to shower.
<sethrd> Later all.
<r2> Rubin,  not:( and didnt try the ip you said,
<Rubin> r2: when you ping google.com in the terminal, what IP does it say its pinging?
<r2> 72.14.207.99
<ThePyromaniac> rubin how? :D
<ThePyromaniac> i didnt make this, a mate did
<orbx> Thankyou Sanne that worked, but do you know how to install php5 on apache?
<orbx> i have only installed it on Windows IIS 6.0 Sanne
<Rubin> r2: that seems right
<r2> Rubin, maybe just conflict with firefox?
<Sanne> orbx: well, I installed php4 on Debian, want me to look for what packages I have? Maybe you can translate it to php5 and ubuntu.
<r2> now gaim doesnt work either bah
<Rubin> ThePyromaniac: its been a long time since i used it; i think its "-exec rm {} ;"
<Rubin> r2: its something really obscure
<Rubin> r2: is it your router?
<shyko> wenas
<shyko> algun espaol?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Rubin> ThePyromaniac: oh, try just -delete
<Rubin> ThePyromaniac: theres a built in for it :)
<r2> Rubin,  dont think so, never had problems in windows
<AMDXP> wow i got it all set up
<AMDXP> i like this
<r2> Rubin,  i have a router modem has a modem then connected to a wireless router to wich i'm connected
<shyko> alguien me ayuda?
<Sanne> orbx: or maybe you can see if this helps (for php4 also): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Rubin> r2: it could be maybe the router is expecting a perticular computername in the DHCP request and is intentionally breaking web traffic if its different. or something weird
<ThePyromaniac> aha! thanks
<ThePyromaniac> thanks rubin
<Rubin> np
<britishseapower> xchat is still showing joins and leaves...how do i turn them off?
<Rubin> britishseapower: in my version, you right click the tab, select the channel name, and un-check joins/parts
<britishseapower> Rubin, ok lemme see
<HaschHase> how can i convert a .mpg file to 3gp , mp4 or h263
<HaschHase> need help!!
<Rubin> HaschHase: this is probably not the right place to ask that
<HaschHase> where then?
<blaamann_laptop>  HaschHase: ffmpeg
<Loevborg> HaschHase, have a look at mencode (from mplayer) or transcode, though I doubt they can encode those advanced codecs.
<trappist> HaschHase: or mencoder
<trappist> (it's mencoder)
<HaschHase> i tried both, nothing works
<HaschHase> with ffmpeg i get always, unsupported codec error
<blaamann_laptop> HaschHase: If you can watch a movie with mplayer you can encode it with mencoder
<trappist> !tell HaschHase about w32codecs
<HaschHase> well blaamann_laptop, i can watch, i want to convert them to watch them on my mobile phone
<blaamann_laptop> HaschHase: I do that with ffmpeg. You need to check if ffmpeg or mplayer is build with amr support. If not you need to build it yourself
<HaschHase> hm and how can i do this?
<shadikka> Hi all :)
<blaamann_laptop> HaschHase: Google, try ffmpeg amr
<shadikka> How do I install xine? sudo apt-get install xine says the thing about no installation candidates...
<shadikka> Or how do I get to play mp3s with Amarok? ^;
<blaamann_laptop> shadikka: convert them to ogg
<onkarshinde> which package to install to use iconv in development?
<shadikka> blaamann, I thought about doing that but I admit that I'm a bad creature and (yaddayaddayadda) don't know how to convert them without losing quality...
<shadikka> (read: I don't have the albums for the most part ^^)
<blaamann_laptop> shadikka: Read the section about restricted formats
<shadikka> ok.
<shadikka> (How come I didn't read it? Please excuse me while I go damage the nearest wall with my head)
<NoUse> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ispiked> what are the fastest mirrors for packages now?
<HaschHase> thanks blaamann_laptop
<onkarshinde> ispiked: Depends in your country
<ispiked> onfire_nux: US.
<ispiked> err...
<ispiked> onkarshinde, rather.
<ispiked> ompaul: are you in Ireland?
<onkarshinde> which package to install to use iconv in development?
<ompaul> ispiked, I am
<ispiked> ompaul: speak of the devil. I was just asking if the US mirrors were still slow after looking at the ie mirrors I'm using now (which /you/ told me to switch to. :P)
<ompaul> ispiked, I have no idea if they are good or bad - but I know the kind of bandwidth in heanet
<NoUse> onkarshinde search for iconv in synaptic
<onkarshinde> NoUse: Done already, confused about result
<shadikka> Yep. Works now ^^ Thanks for pointing out the obvious for a moron who's too lazy to look at the docs himself. (Self-criticism ahoy.)
<Karat3> hi
<NoUse> onkarshinde probably want to ask in a channel more specific to development and/or iconv
<Karat3> is it possible to get a console from the kubuntu installer cd???
<onkarshinde> NoUse: Do you know any such channel?
<NoUse> onkarshinde not off hand, I bet there is something on freenode
<ispiked> how can I tell apt-get to remove a source of a package that I installed and not the package itself?
<shadikka> It has been proved out again! >__<
<orbx> Sanne, i mean is there a config file in apache which makes php avaliable?
<shadikka> In Windows my music playing is jerky, lags and well, sucks. In Ubuntu - no problems! Works perfectly.
<NoUse> ispiked how did you install the source?
<shadikka> ah well, another reason to use Windows only to play RO.
<blaamann_laptop> What is RO ?
<shadikka> Ragnarok Online.
<blaamann_laptop> ok
<ispiked> NoUse: sudo apt-get source linux-image-2.6.12-9-386. I saw the source package on synaptics and figured it'd be easier to get that (so I can uninstall it later and see what files it instalelled, etc).
<ispiked> shadikka: what music player on Windows?
<orbx> NoUse: do you know anything about apache?
<shadikka> ispiked, foobar2000
<shadikka> And it does it on every player I've tested..
<NoUse> ispiked apt-get source just downlods and unpacks the your current working directory, so you can just delete it
<NoUse> orbx a bit
<Sanne> orbx: do you mean how to load the apache php module?
<ispiked> orbx: you need help getting php working with apache?
<NoUse> !php
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ispiked> orbx: you need two lines in the httpd.conf.
<ispiked> NoUse: alright, thanks.
* ompaul killing nautilus
<orbx> ispiked , NoUse , Sanne: i have the file httpd.conf open, what do i look for to get php actually running on ubuntu because at the moment if i go to http://localhost/test.php it tries to download the file insted of viewing in a browser
<shingoki> ok seriously - is it just me, or is nvidia support completely broken?
<shingoki> I installed all the packages for k7 kernel, I don't even have an nvidia module, modprobe fails
<NoUse> orbx follow the wiki link that ubotu posted a few minutes ago
<Bald0z> is it me or synaptic had an "orphane" feature in precedent versions? I'm running 0.57 included in breeze now... and it doesn't have it
<NoUse> shingoki nvidia for me was a snap, you followed the wiki instructions
<shingoki> also, synaptic will start directly from terminal, but NOT as advanced mode of add software
<orbx> NoUse: i have followed that before didn't seem to helo :S
<shingoki> NoUse, yes I followed the wiki instructions, using both legacy and non legacy
<shingoki> ok that is 3 people with broken nvidia in here, I think it is just broken
<shingoki> damn
<NoUse> shingoki what error do you get with modprobe?
<shingoki> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<fbafelipe> /etc/profile is not being executed! how do i set the system to execute it on startup?
<shingoki> before I went to k7 kernel it failed saying no device
<ispiked> orbx: add this line to httpd.conf: AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php
<shingoki> lspci shows I have a geforce 2 GTS
<r2> Rubin, how is it possible that ping resolves the name and firefox doesnt? :|
<shingoki> When I run nvidia-glx-config it does nothing, prints nothing to the console, doesn't alter xorg.conf
<shingoki> I was really really looking forward to running ubuntu as well, got a new HDD for it
<Rubin> r2: we dont know that firefox isnt resolving it; i suspect port 80 is being blocked
<NoUse> shingoki run 'dpkg -l | grep nvidia'
<r2> Rubin,  but i can acess through ip
<Rubin> r2: hmm good point
<GoClick> I'm running 5.04 right now and I'd like to upgrade to 5.10, can I do this through some easy means rather than downloading the image?
<Rubin> r2: thats the weirdest thing iv ever seen.
<NoUse> !tell GoClick about breezy
<shingoki> linux restricted modules legacy for 386 and k7 kernel, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-kernel-common
<dducko> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<r2> Rubin, lol sorry :P
<ispiked> orbx: also, make sure you're loading the php module.
<Rubin> r2: if it was a windows box, i'd say the dns 32bit dll was corrupted; but it isnt, os i have no idea
<ispiked> orbx: that'll probably be something like: LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so
<NoUse> shingoki all are you installed? they can be listed there and not be installed
<fbafelipe> /etc/profile is not being executed! how do i set the system to execute it on startup?
<bina> hi
<r2> i think i'll ask someone to give me golean through msn and try it
<NoUse> fbafelipe it gets executed at login, not startup
<r2> i'll let you know if it solved the problem
<Rubin> r2: hang on
<shingoki> only k7 restricted ledgacy, glx-legacy and nvidia-kernel-common have "ii"
<shingoki> others are "rc"
<bina> is there something i can do to allow me to use /dev/lp0 and /dev/usb/lp0, at the moment I have to chmod 777 every time i want to print a document
<NoUse> shingoki what kind of nvidia card are you using?
<fbafelipe> NoUse: it is not executing, not even at login
<stazich> are there any PPC users here?
<shingoki> NoUse, geforce 2 GTS, I had it running under warty, and debian testing
<NoUse> fbafelipe point your .bashrc or .bash_profile to it
<shingoki> NoUse, I think it is "legacy"
<Rubin> r2: mkdir foo; wget http://www.googl.com
<Rubin> r2: does that work?
<Rubin> should create a file index.html
<gnomefreak> google*
<fbafelipe> but i need the variables I set working on gnome (not only on terminal)
<shingoki> NoUse, thanks for help btw :)
<ubuntu> save
<Rubin> r2: er, yeah: mkdir foo; cd foo; wget http://www.google.com
<ubuntu> a
<ispiked> orbx: ping?
<Rubin> r2: if so, then synaptec should work, so you can install another browser via that
<fbafelipe> or i will have to create a .sh for a lot of executables that need that variables
<gnomefreak> links2 :)
<Rubin> fbafelipe: i think if you add them to your .profile, and restart x, it will be there
<NoUse> shingoki sure, I haven't use the legacy drivers, check /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-* to see if there is something special you need to do
<r2> Rubin,  it worked :|
<fbafelipe> Rubin: I will try it, thank you
<r2> Rubin, what is synaptec ?
<Rubin> r2: so use the package manager to install galeon
<NoUse> shingoki the driver is listed as nvidia_drv.so so you might need to modprobe nvidia_drv, and make sure when you call sudo nvidia-glx-config that you have 'enable' at the end
<Rubin> r2: system -> administration -> synaptec package management system
<r2> yeah i found it :)
<shingoki> mvidia_drv not found either
<blackhat> I just APT-Getted a program and it downloaded and I canceled before it installed and I changed my mind and no longer want it, where are the files it downloaded so I can remove it?
<gnomefreak> synaptic=GUI package manager for debian
<NoUse> shingoki sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-legacy and then reinstall
<Rubin> r2: it could be some library firefox uses to do DNS lookups is broken, or maybe the resolv.conf file is corrupted in a way that ping works with but firefox does not, or a corrupted file is causing mayhem
<gnomefreak> blackhat, sudo apt-get remove <programname>
<blackhat> gnomefreak but it never installed
<blackhat> so it cannot find it
<Rubin> apt-get clean
<gnomefreak> blackhat,  sudo apt-get clean
<Rubin> or finish installing it, and then remove it
<r2> Rubin,  its weird caus i just installed ubuntu and didnt install anything, just configured my wep key with iwconfig
<NoUse> shingoki on the wiki it says someone had a GF2 MX and had to use the normal glx drivefrs
<blackhat> Thank you.
<Rubin> r2: yeah its not a normal problem, its something really obscure
<Seveas> r2, if dns is only failing in the fox
<Seveas> r2: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<Rubin> r2: i suspect maybe a corrupted file or something
<r2> i'll try
<bLuETeK> hi!
<N6REJ> here's my main.cf    http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4673
<r2> omg Seveas i love you :D
<r2> Rubin, it's working now :D
<N6REJ> oops, wrong place LOL
<anatole> re
<Rubin> haha weird. so his ISP supports ipv6, and google gives it to him, but his router doesn so it breaks?
<Rubin> nutty.
<anatole> can someone tell me the command to close a query in irssi? :D
<NoUse>           network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox
<NoUse>           to see the effect.
<NoUse> sorry guys, mouse slip
<r2> i'm so happy  ^_^ lol
<Rubin> i think you owe Seveas a beer
<r2> thank you Rubin and Seveas
<bLuETeK> after install webmin I tried https://myip from another computer and I get ERROR  Access denied for IP, can you give me any clue ??
<shingoki> NoUse, yup I saw that on the wiki, so I tried both glx and legacy, neither work
<shingoki> NoUse, they fail in different interesting ways :)
<r2> yeah i think so :P
<Xappe> anatole: /wc
<NoUse> shingoki I'm not really good and troubleshooting nvidia drivers cause I've had trouble with them :-)
<NoUse> I've never*
<anatole> thanks Xappe
<r2> Rubin, just one more thing, do you know of any good codec package for linux?
<shingoki> NoUse, I've never had any trouble before, I was really surprised it broke
<shingoki> I think it's because of this l;egacy thing
<Xappe> anatole: that goes for any window in irssi
<NoUse> shingoki have you looked on ubuntuforums?
<shingoki> NoUse, I found some people with problems, but not the same ones :)
<Rubin> r2: system -> help -> starter guide has some pointers to getting codecs going
<Seveas> Rubin, if everybody in here that I help buys me a beer, I'd always be drunk :)
<Rubin> Seveas: if you were drunk you wouldnt help anyone, so it would be a self leveling system
<Seveas> hehehe, nice :)
<r2> i think i need to read some stuff then :) laters
<J_Man> who says?   I help people all the time when I'm drunk
* robotgeek opens up another beer 
<Rubin> J_Man: not nearly drunk enough, then.
<blackhat> Is there anyone here that can tell  me how to install WMPAger, its not in APT-Get, and I cannot compile the source I get an error.
<[w3bsmith] > hello all
<shingoki> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/volatile/nvidia.ko): No such device
<shingoki> That is what I get with the non legacy drivers
<[w3bsmith] > does anyone know what package I need to download to fix mkmf?
<NoUse> shingoki ok
<NoUse> shingoki that makes sense
<pontiacman> hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<pontiacman> need some help  - laptop user here
<[w3bsmith] > hi pontiac
<gnomefreak> pontiacman,  go ahead ask away
<pontiacman> i w3b
<pontiacman> hi*
<pontiacman> yes...the gui version does not work on my system for some reason... i went through config... rebooted.. and it still fails to load
<shingoki> NoUse, yes I guess it doesn't want to deal with my GF2
<slew> hi, what is the website that lists linux drivers? specifically, i have a logitech game pad.
<mitza> hey i dont have make;says command not found;and i dont have the install cd ...
<mitza> where can i find it ?
<NoUse> shingoki I would install the legacy drivers and read the docs in /usr/share/doc and see if the module is named something different
<shingoki> NoUse, thanks
<[w3bsmith] > so anyone have an idea why mkmf is not on my system
<[w3bsmith] > yet I have the latest make installed?
<pontiacman> nope
<shingoki> Is there a way to list installed modules?
<mitza> make command not found; ?!?!?!
<[w3bsmith] > make is find
<[w3bsmith] > mkmf is not
<pontiacman> anyone have a sager laptop?
<[w3bsmith] > make is fine that is
<NoUse> shingoki they are put in /lib/modules/kernelversion/
<[w3bsmith] > mkmf is not
<mitza> i have no make!!!
<NoUse> shingoki dpkg -L nvidia-glx-legacy will show the files that package installs
<gnomefreak> [w3bsmith] ,  he doesnt have make
<mitza> i wanna compile a new kernel and i dont have make
<[w3bsmith] > and I need it to compile some ruby files
<mitza> its on the install cd but i dont have it near me
<[w3bsmith] > mitza: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pontiacman> heh.... alot of people..... none with any knowlege?
<mitza> no instaliation candidate
<mitza> ?!
<mitza> any other ideea ?
<Sanne> shingoki: lsmod
<blackvd> have a prob with my res on my login screen its set too high,how can I change it?
<pontiacman> uhh anyone here.... have ubuntu on a laptop?
<slew> hi, what is the website that lists linux drivers? specifically, i have a logitech game pad.
<pontiacman> maybe the sager line?
<NoUse> slew what kind?
<shingoki> I have no driver that looks like nvidia
<mitza> pontiacman i have a presario m200
<mitza> 2000
<NoUse> shingoki nvidia-glx-legacy installs nvidia_drv.so I think
<shingoki> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o
<shingoki> that is just some X thing I think?
<shingoki> not a kernel module
<mitza> make ;command not found!!!!where can i find it?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!dammit
<pontiacman> did you have any problems installing the gui
<pontiacman> cause mine..... isnt working right
<MarcN> mitza: apt-get install build-essentials
<mitza> i did that
<mae> how can i regenerate the hostkey for sshd
<[w3bsmith] > mitza: try apt-get download build-essential
<mitza> no instalation candidate...
<[w3bsmith] > it should force a download
<DRMacIver> I've just upgraded to breezy badger and X is failing in a very irritating way - it doesn't give any error messages that I can see. It just doesn't do anything.
<dducko> Whats your Video card?>
<[w3bsmith] > mitza: sudo apt-get update
<NoUse> shingoki you'll also have a package called linux-resistricted-*nvidia-legacy
<[w3bsmith] > mitza: sudo apt-get upgrade
<shingoki> I don't really understand what the hell the legacy packages actually do
<dducko> DRMacIver, Nvidia?
<NoUse> shingoki that contains the kernel module
<DRMacIver> Yes
<dducko> You on the machine now?
<shingoki> NoUse, yes I was just looking at that, can't see any .ko files, is that what kernel modules should be?
<DRMacIver> Well, it's right by me. This is a different machine though.
<blackhat> Whats the command to start an aterm with no buttons or borders, just the box?
<pontiacman> ati x700
<DRMacIver> (and the IRC session is running remotely on yet another machine)
<pontiacman> is my gpu
<[w3bsmith] > mitza: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dducko> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NoUse> shingoki ge.euroweb.hu]  has joined #ubuntu
<NoUse> shingoki http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-k7-nvidia-legacy&version=breezy&arch=i386
<dducko> then change the Driver to nv instead of nvidia see if that works
<NoUse> shingoki looks like you use the nv module, not nvidia
<shingoki> NoUse, yes I guess, but I have no nv module either
<NoUse> shingoki then install that package
<shingoki> well I can't modprobe nv
<DRMacIver> dducko: It already is nv
<shingoki> I've got it installed
<dducko> Oh.. crap... umm.. ok..
<shingoki> yes the driver is nv in xorg.conf
<DRMacIver> By the way, this worked fine under Hoary Hedgehog. It was the upgrade that broke it.
<NoUse> shingoki what error do you get when you modprobe nv?
<Hoxzer> I'm working on it
<shingoki> FATAL: Module nv not found
<NoUse> shingoki sudo /sbin/update-modules
<dducko> Had you installed anyother rivers?
<dducko> drivers*
<shingoki> DRMacIver, you also have nvidia card not working?
<mitza> hmm
<mitza> isnt working..
<shingoki> NoUse, still can't modprobe
<NoUse> shingoki sorry, I'm out of ideas
<mitza> i guess i have to dld the iso again.
<dducko> Anyone, what s the dpkg comand to reconfigure x,
<dducko> I think that might help DRMacIver
<shingoki> NoUse, thanks for all the help
<shingoki> I'll just try restarting X again
<shingoki> brb
<dducko> DRMacIver, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dducko> try that,
<Rounin> Hello... Does anyone know if it's possible to get checkinstall to generate .debs with proper dependencies?
<trappist> Rounin: no
<Rounin> You mean  you know it isn't possible?
<trappist> Rounin: it's not feasible for checkinstall to figure out dependencies
<DRMacIver> dducko: It says xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed.
<trappist> Rounin: it's probably possible to write something like checkinstall that could do that, but it wouldn't be trivial
<dorkiaa> Why does Ubuntu ships free CD's?
<Rounin> Ah... Would it be possible for me to edit the packages manually and do it htough?
<trappist> Rounin: sure
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install <packagename> it should tell you if it needs any if it does and it starts auto and you dont want it hit cntr+c than sudo apt-get clean
<dorkiaa> it costs a lot of money to send ths CD's
<Rounin> Ah OK... Thanks for the info
* gnomefreak finally got breezy cds :)
<dorkiaa> I got them a week ago
<dorkiaa> and I live in Israel :P
<Knorrie> hi i'm trying to connect to a w32 machine that's using tightvnc server, but i get an error it has vnc 3.7 and the breezy client only does version 3.3
<Knorrie> is there a vnc client in ubuntu that is able to speak 3.7?
<bLuETeK> from where they ship them?
<dorkiaa> I have no idea...
<trappist> Rounin: also, lemme rephrase - it would be easy to add a feature to checkinstall to let you add dependencies with a command line option, but not automatically
<dorkiaa> But it must be very far away from Israel
<Rounin> Ah I see
<gnomefreak> BluEtek: somewhere in usa im pretty sure if not its canada
<trappist> Knorrie: what client are you using
<Red-Sox> is there ubuntu for amd dual-core?
<Knorrie> trappist: ii  xtightvncviewer                       1.2.9-6build1
<trappist> Knorrie: apt-cache search vnc viewer | grep -vi server
<dorkiaa> Red-Sox, you don't need a special ubuntu for Dual-Core.
<Red-Sox> dorkiaa: what kind do I need?
<Red-Sox> amd 64?
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox, amd 32 or 64?
<dorkiaa> yes :)
<Red-Sox> 64
<Red-Sox> cool
<dorkiaa> if it's dual core, it must be 64...
<Coweater> no
<Knorrie> trappist: hm with vncviewer i get a connection, but a black window
<Red-Sox> yes
<gnomefreak> i just got ppc, amd64 adn pc 32 from them :)
<Knorrie> trappist: perhaps i should use another server prog on the win box
<theine> Knorrie, were you able to access the same vncserver from another machine without problems in the past?
<dorkiaa> gnomefreak, KDE RULEZ :P
<gnomefreak> :)
<Knorrie> theine: no, it's a new installed machine
<theine> Knorrie, I'd check the server...
<Knorrie> theine: oh another machine, no
<dorkiaa> gnomefreak, how many CD's did you get?
<ecobuntu> has anyone ever hooked to their monitor up to a projector?  and is it difficult?
<ecobuntu> sorry...i mean hooked up their monitor up to a project?
<gnomefreak> it was the biggest package i think it was 25 +4 +3 32ish
<ecobuntu> i have to give a presentation for a class and i don't want to use MS if i don't have to
<DRMacIver> Hmm. So now that I know this is broken or not installed, is it relatively easy to reinstall?
<dorkiaa> gnomefreak, why did you order so many CD's?
<gnomefreak> dorkiaa,  i give them out at school and freinds
<pavelich> this might be a dumb question, but how hard is it to create a small search engine?
<Rounin> If you have apache you could install htdig
<misfit_toy> pavelich, to search what?
<dorkiaa> gnomefreak, when I ordered 15 CD's, I got only 6... Maybe it's because I livr in Israel? ;)
<dorkiaa> *live
<gnomefreak> dorkiaa, could be i dont know
<ACR21> hello
<ACR21> i requested my linux cds but never got em
<ACR21> said it was sent to shipper
<ACR21> must have gotten lost in the mail :(
<misfit_toy> ACR21, mine took nearly 6 weeks
<ACR21> i lost some other stuff too
<linuxboy> ACR21: when ?
<ACR21> misfit:  Hmmm
<linuxboy> mine took like 5 months for hoary
<ACR21> dunno
<AMDXP> it takes awhile
<dorkiaa> gnomefreak, I think that most of the kids that got ubuntu CD's from you, must have dump them to thr trash
<AMDXP> it took me a long time to get my Hoary CDs
<misfit_toy> you gotta figure they're coming out of africa I suppose, so I'm sure the mail begins by elephant or something.. ;p
<dorkiaa> gnomefreak, Kids aren't interested in linux...
<ACR21> hehe
<misfit_toy> dorkiaa, mine are
<acr21> didnt realize my nick was hard on the eyes
<acr21> sorry
<acr21> listen maybe you know this:
<marlun> at ubuntu installation if I choose server-installation (or whatever it is called) what is installed then?
<Rubin> marlun: very little, but you can install what more you need with apt
<vaxo> aloha
<acr21> i have 2 cable isps and dsl available here
<vaxo> how can i do an autosort of desktop icons at kde startup?
<vaxo> in a conf file
<acr21> the cable provider i am on is horrible
<acr21> tier 1 backbones are the best right?
<dorkiaa> misfit_toy, how old are your kids?
<acr21> i should really look for a dsl provider using tier 1
<acr21> with low ping times
<Monti> acr21, Who is your provider?
<njan> acr21, I wouldn't, I'd rather have a dsl provider with tier 2 connectivity
<acr21> monti:  RCN
<marlun> I would like to (for learning purposes) to install so I don't get any KDE or gnome or any of the other applications, and then install everything from scratch.
<njan> acr21, with tier 1 connectivity, unless they're *huge*, chances are they only plug into one other network, so if that network goes down, you have no internet
<Rubin> marlun: server install is the way to go then
<Monti> acr21, Never even heard of them. Where are you located? States? Which state?
<marlun> Rubin, so to do that I should choose the server installation? Will I be able to install like gnome without getting all the little gnome apps?
<acr21> monti:  I have fiber to the basement, but the problem is RCN is a small regional player and selling off assets, it is also using tier 2 on alot of connections and traceroutes and pings arent going thru
<njan> acr21, most tier 2 providers connect to multiple tier 1s, so if you have tier 2 connectivity, chances are if level3/qwest/whoever go down, you still have connectivity.
<Rubin> marlun: sortof, yes
<njan> acr21, that being the case I'd move to a *better* tier2-connected provider. Sounds like they're just a crappy local ISP.
<marlun> Rubin, sort of? =)
<Rubin> gnome requires a lot of various libraries and things so its still a lot
<Rubin> but its all seperated out so you can pick and choose
<dorkiaa> "If you have to ask how to use dapper, don't." - Why?
<marlun> Rubin, but I mean like Totem video player and Rythmbox, etc :)
<marlun> Rubin, ok, great :)
<Rubin> marlun: learn commands like 'apt-cache search ...' and 'apt-get install packagename' etc
<HappyFool> dorkiaa: it's barely started being developed, and not for end-users
<HappyFool> dorkiaa: in five months or so it'll be ready ;)
<Monti> acr21,  If your lines are by qwest they are having a lot of problems right now. They have stopped taking new customer instilations and disconnection from what I understand until they get thier collective act together.
<acr21> njan:  The problem with RCN isnt their last mile infrastructure as its essentially fiber to the basement and coaxial to my apartment.  its the way its run as well as the infrastructure itself.... with a major provider like ATT you would have a worldclass datacenter (those things are amazing if you seen em) while with rcn, if something goes down, it could be up 5 days later, etc...
<Rubin> qwest has NEVER had and WILL NEVER have their 'act' together.
<dorkiaa> HappyFool, :| Only five months?!
<acr21> monti:  Nope...... its not qwest
<HappyFool> dorkiaa: heh. breezy badger was just released ;)
<dorkiaa> Breezy has just came oue!
<dorkiaa> *out
<acr21> njan:  they are peered thru alot of smaller guys at meetup centers
<acr21> njan:  here is what the network looks like:
<acr21> http://www.rcnbusinesssolutions.com/images/ip_map/East-Coast-IP-Backbone_v6.jpg
<gnomefreak> oct. 13th :)
<Monti> I work for Earthlink and our instilations department hasn't been able to even send through a request to their servers in a week we just keep getting the electronic reply "Qwest's servers are congested please try again later." so we have litterally hundreds of customers waiting to be installed. They can't even deprovision our service so I get angry phone calls from people all day who want to go to Qwest for lower pricing and can't switch b
<Monti> ecause Qwest is so screwy.
<acr21> we have 2 cables connecting us thru manhattan
<acr21> if those 2 break, we are out of service
<gnomefreak> brb
<cfuerst> can anybody help me by using k3b
<cfuerst> i try to burn *.bin image files but i can not with standard point "Burn Image File"
<Monti> cfuerst, Sorry, never used it.
<acr21> so while to get to the rest of the net there is alot of redundency
<cfuerst> do you know what program i could use
<cfuerst> to burn a *.bin image
<Monti> Honesly, I keep windows 2000 on a seperate hard drive so I can use Nero. :)
<cfuerst> windows .... wrong channel
<pinucset> Monti having a windows for nero is a little stupid
<pinucset> you've got k3b for linux
<pinucset> and i think that there are nero version for linux ;)
<cfuerst> i try to burn *.bin image files but i can not with standard point "Burn Image File"
<acr21> monti as you work with earthlink
<cfuerst> where are you from Monti?
<Monti> My system is old and pathetic. It won't burn right with linux for some reason. It only likes Nero.
<acr21> monti:  I have earthlink cable available here.......
<cfuerst> where are you from Monti?
<Monti> I'm in Asheville, NC.
<anton__> thank god for this channel..
<gnomefreak> from what i hear there is a program nerolinux for linux
<lightbright> hi everyone
<acr21> monti:  Does Earthlink use rr for routing as one of my providers is time warner
<gnomefreak> im in apex :(
<cfuerst> pardon but what means NC Monty
<anton__> Does anyone know how you active a driver. I've installed ATI drivers but still can't change the refresh rate
<r2> Rubin mate still here?
<Monti> Earthlink cable is usually in reality Comcast or TWC/Brighthouse.
<gnomefreak> nc=north carolina= state in usa
<cfuerst> ok
<acr21> monti:  So you dont use your own routing ?
<jblack> I've put up pictures of the end of UBZ at http://gallery.linuxguru.net/ubz
<acr21> monti:  ok
<cfuerst> i am from austria, so i am not so well in american states
<lightbright> when Ubuntu boots at the beginning, it goes through some stuff and mine says Synchronizing Clock with ubuntu.org FAILED!    How can I remove this as I dont want it to synchronize clock?
<Monti> Yep, you would be on TWC's lines we just provide the GUI and the mails/spyware/anti-virus.
<acr21> monti:  and thats all the bogus stuff to people like me :)
<lightbright> gnomefreak: hello
<acr21> all i care about is routing and connection
<Rubin> r2: yeah
<Monti> Basicaly people pay more per month so they don't have to deal with Time Warner cable and the craptacular customer service they have.
<gnomefreak> lightbright, hello
<anton__> Anyone know how to active an install of ATI drivers
<acr21> monti earthlink is cheaper and better than RR so its a good deal for them
<acr21> monti yep
<lightbright> gnomefreak: any ideas?
<acr21> monti:  have you ever seen datacenters before?
<Monti> acr21,  Nope.
<GURT> when i try to to download w32codecs from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ via synaptic I get a 403 error, anyone else?
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  im sorry i wasnt looking what was question?
<acr21> monti:  i was looking at a pic of the att datacenter, i was like WOW
<lightbright> gnomefreak: when Ubuntu boots at the beginning, it goes through some stuff and mine says Synchronizing Clock with ubuntu.org FAILED!    How can I remove this as I dont want it to synchronize clock?
<acr21> monti:  See thats the issue with RCN, they arent as big or profit hungry and they are more friendly to peer with and are more open
<Monti> lightbright, Are you on a constant connection or do you have to connect as soon as you log in?
<acr21> but tier 1 generally have lower ping times and awesome quality as they are fully monitored and staffed
<gnomefreak> lightbright, im not sure sorry
<damg> NoUse: i went through the logs again - fglrx tells me that it cannot detect my x800 :/
<u-sun> hi, i am having problems loading in azalia drivers
<u-sun> what
<u-sun>  do i do
<Monti> acr21, What are you doing that you need that low a ping?
<njan> acr21, it doesn't look like such a bad network to me, for a small ISP.
<njan> acr21, and yes, I have been inside a world-class datacenter - I've been in two bank datacenters in the last 5 days ;)
<lightbright> Monti: im using a modem
<weob> some reason cant mount a floppy
<lightbright> Monti: and im not conntected to internet as Ubuntu loads so I want to remove the line that tells it to synchrnoze clock during boot!  any ideas?
<weob> i tried mount /dev/floppy0 - which is what is in the fstab - does nothing
<Monti> lightbright, Oh, then don't worry about it! As soon as you connect it auto-syncrenizes as soon as you connect.
<acr21> njan you seem like you really know your stuff
<lightbright> Monti: is it possible to see where everyrhing is stored what Ubuntu loads during boot?
<u-sun> anyone know how to install ffmpeg2theora?
<njan> acr21, *shrug*
<lightbright> Monti: you know when you first boot Ubuntu, it goes through loading stuff?
<njan> acr21, I try hard, if that counts :P
<DShepherd> lightbright: I have tried that too...no luck yet.... just press Crlt + C when the command comes up
<Monti> lightbright, Yep. I'm not sure how to tweek that honestly.
<Seveas> GURT, you won't even get a 403 now
<Seveas> server is temp. out
<weob> so anyone know if breezy anywhere close to being called final
<Seveas> weob, breezy has been released a month ago...
<DShepherd> weob: ? huh
<DShepherd> ?
<weob> haha ok
<gnomefreak> weob breezy has been final for a month now
<weob> well why do they have different versions -
<weob> wouldnt the latest be considered more beta
<DShepherd> weob: ??huh?
<Seveas> no
<gnomefreak> just like all other linux distros they have other versions
<lightbright> Monti: ok ty anyway! you new to Ubuntu too like me?
<acr21> njan:  rcn's issue is its in financially bad shape and run poor, i am getting 100ms+ ping times to places, websites aint connecting right, etc.... i was under the impression that tier1s were more pricey but better quality
<weob> but can anyone tell me why i cant mount my floppy?
<lightbright> DShepherd: you mean as soon as Ubuntu is loading and booting, press Crlt + C when I see synchronizing clock?
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  i dont think you can set that to not check but if you want have a look in the adjust clock area see if it gives you a choice
<acr21> njan:  The West coast network of RCN is being shut down due to financial issues... chicago will be next, then comes the northeastern corridor markets <grin>
<DShepherd> lightbright: yup
<lightbright> gnomefreak:  you know when you first boot Ubuntu, it goes through loading stuff?
<njan> acr21, 'tiers' have more to do with where the plugin goes, not the quality of it - you can buy different qualities of bandwidth from level3 or el-cheapo ISP.
<slate> does anybody use thunderbird here?
<Monti> lightbright,  Yep, I'be been mostly windoze free for about a week. I'm still working on the newbie problems like how to make the animated icons next to the mouse stop bouncing up and down when I open a program. *lol*
<lightbright> DShepherd: what will press Crlt + C do?
<njan> acr21, sounds like a great time to move to me.
<slate> I cannot set the pop3 password in thunderbird.
<acr21> njan you are an isp ? :)
<lightbright> Monti: lol
<weob> dont like bouncy things?
<DShepherd> lightbright: it prevents a command from continuing
<lightbright> weob: only bouncy babies
<NoUse> slate what error do you get?
<njan> acr21, me? No, I'm an IT guy :P
<weob> just too bad they the are not bright blinking bouncing things
<lightbright> DShepherd: thats not my aim, my aim is to totally stop it loading all together!
<slate> NoUse, I dont know where to put the damn password
<acr21> njan i see... well the plugins are alot of meetup points throughout the northeastern corridor
<lightbright> so nobody has worked out how to edit that list of bootime startup?
<NoUse> slate tools -> account settings
<acr21> njan:  as you can see on that map
<Monti> It leaves a trail of little ghost icons when I move my mouse. It's annoying. It's not like I am going to stop using my system just because it is busy and using my system stresses its resources. That would be logical and wise.
<DShepherd> lightbright: and I said I have tried it already...and I have no luck yet.
<rem_> lightbright its in /etc/rc.*
<lightbright> DShepherd: if you work it out, pls let me know
<DShepherd> lightbright: ok will do
<rem_> S means start and k kill in front of the prog
<slate> NoUse, I dont have any account settings menu in tools
<lightbright> DShepherd: rem_ lightbright its in /etc/rc.*
<rem_> i think it loads rc2.d by default
<acr21> njan:  Private, public and transit interconnections
<lightbright> rem_: ok ill have a loomk now
<rem_> look it up in ure grub file otherwise ..
<NoUse> slate when you click "get mail" you should be prompted for a password with the option to save it
<DShepherd> lightbright: here's the link that they have on help.ubuntu.com. This doesnt work for me...but hey...give it a go.-- > http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2524630
<weob> can one do a fsck on a floppy -
<weob> its too bad my mac doesnt have a floppy or i would have had this done a while ago
<lightbright> rem_: I cant find a file called  /etc/rc.*?  where exactly is it?
<rem_> /etc/rc2.d
<lightbright> rem_: ok brb
<acr21> njan:  so with tier1 where does the plugin go? :-)
<slate> NoUse, I can enter the master password.
<rem_> i puit* cze i dont know which one u load..it is 2 by default i think ..
<rem_> in ubuntu
<Red-Sox_snack> what is this, i get it after i downloaded the e17 cvs: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4674
<NoUse> slate it should prompt you for your POP password when you check your mail and it should let you save it
<lightbright> rem_: which file in /etc/rc2.d is the one that loads stuff at bootime?
<DRMacIver> Ooh.
<DRMacIver> Fixed it. :)
<rem_> ull see all the stuff thats loaded i that file ..
<slate> NoUse, I have migrated my old thunderbird directory from another linux distrib
<lightbright> DRMacIver: well done! :)
<DRMacIver> dducko: Thanks for your help. It set me on the right track.
<slate> NoUse, by copying the directory
<weob> floppys dont work any more on linux?
<NoUse> slate do you have the appropriate accounts set up?
<DRMacIver> Just rebooting now to make sure the fix holds... *cross fingers*
<lightbright> rem_: which file exactly?  there are 20 files in that folder
<rem_> time server should be something with ntp
<rem_> i guess
<lightbright> weob: heh
<slate> NoUse, On another linux distrib years ago.
<gnomefreak> what is the gedit command for grub i thought it was gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<NoUse> slate but are they set up on this machine?
<rem_> make a backup of your /etc/rc2.d file before you change anything in case ..
<weob> i really need it - i dont want to use it but its necessary
<orbx> What do i change in the apache httpd to enable php?
<Janbanan> Is it possible to change the fonts to ms true type in firefox so that it looks more like explorer?
<rem_> then put a "k" in front of it or remove  it .
<Monti> Is there a way to turn off KDE crash manager? Every time I close a .avi it says there is a crash when its really just closing the dang file.
<slate> NoUse, I have copyed the thunderbird directory from my old home
<blackhat> YOu know how there is Winamp 5 for windows all transparency options etc, is there anything like this for linux besides XMMS and beep-media-player (which dont have these options).
<slate> NoUse, and is working
<slate> NoUse, but I cannot set up new account.
<Malin> [OT]  anyone speaking spanish here?
<NoUse> slate then it doesn't seem like it's working does it?
<lightbright> rem_: so you mean every file that is in /etc/rc2.d is loaded at that bootime I refer to?
<DRMacIver> Woohoo. The fix did indeed hold.
<stazich> is nayone running ubuntuPPC on iMac? please msg me, i have a question...
<stazich> is anyone running ubuntuPPC on iMac? please msg me, i have a question...
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rem_> everyone that start with a "S" yea
<NoUse> slate File -> New -> Account?
<slate> NoUse, it is working for my allready set up accounts.
<lightbright> rem_: ok so I rename it replacing the S with a T?
<slate> NoUse, Yes I made this, but I cannot set the pop3 password. as I said
<Coweater> stazich: ask it
<DRMacIver> For anyone who cares, the trick was to run dpkg --configure -a and let it run
<weob> how old is the imac -
<DRMacIver> Sorted out the broken configurations and it all worked fine afterwards.
<DRMacIver> Bye
<NoUse> slate and as I said, after you set up the account, you will be prompted for the password the first time you check your mail
<slate> NoUse, But it doesnt.
<DShepherd> lightbright: which file is it?
<weob> what is the issue?
<NoUse> slate what does it say?
<rem_> you can check in your /etc/inittab file which one is used at startup by default it seems to be rc2.d in ubuntu
<yt173> hi
<slate> NoUse, nothing. its a gmail account.
<rem_> S with a K ..or i think i would just remove it ..
<lightbright> DShepherd: no idea!  do you know?
<Mestapheles> hi
<slate> NoUse, and I have allowed pop3 on gmail.
<DShepherd> lightbright: nope
<gnomefreak> ok why does "sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf" give me a blank file?
<lightbright> DShepherd: im still looking
<lokm> heeeeelp me pleaseee.... I've problem with SIGSEGV... it coleses me aplication... help me... is there some way to stop it?
<NoUse> slate I would delete your .thunderbird directory or back it up and start over, something is messed up
<lightbright> DShepherd: if you find it let me know ;)
<lokm> closes*
<DShepherd> lightbright: yup, me too
<lightbright> DShepherd: you want to remove that synchronixing clock failed too?
<Mestapheles> have there been speed improvements in the current release?
<DShepherd> lightbright: like from last year!
<gnomefreak> Mestapheles, mine runs fine
<rem_> gnomefreak..u mean the "menu.lst" file ?
<luke_> what do you guys use to extract multiple rar files?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<slate> NoUse, do you say I shuld delete all my emails?
<lightbright> DShepherd: hehe, well lets keep looking and hope rem has guided us to the right place :)
<anton__> Does anyone else have trouble installing ATI's latest graphics drivers
<NoUse> slate I said or back them up
<crimsun> luke_: unrar-nonfree
<gnomefreak> /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Coweater> stazich: i'm not on the mac, please don't version me, ask the question already
<luke_> nonfree eh? i'll investigate. thanks
<Mestapheles> last time I installed I used reiser and it ran better on a 233 mhz comp, a server install with miminal wm
<NoUse> slate you can copy the emails seperately after setting up accounts
<soundray> I'm having trouble booting the amd64 install CD. It hangs after "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd." No error messages are in evidence. Pls help
<Mestapheles> but that was hoary
<rem_> light i know the startup files are there...but what to do exactly with them im not sure..i would simply remove the one you dont want ...
<weob> excellent i fixed my floppy - take that ! hahahaa
<stazich> Coweater, what sound server are you running? i have problem getting apps like mplayer and XMMS to playback sound, but Totem does it fine... mplayer tells me i am missing /dev/dsp
<lightbright> DShepherd: we need to use grep to search all files for "clock"
<rem_> yea gfreak
<rem_> good luck...be back later ..
<DShepherd> lightbright:
<gnomefreak> rem_, ty sir
<lightbright> rem_: yeah but I cant see by filename which one tries to synchrnoze clock
<lightbright> DShepherd: ?
<rem_> google it ..
<anton__> aaah! My eyes, can't take 60hz! I need to get the drivers working
<anton__> anyone?
<lightbright> anton__: at least 85Hz
<anton__> ati graphics, latest
<TURRICAN> hi to allz!
<lokm> guys help me pls... how to stop SIGSEGV???
<lightbright> DShepherd: any luck?
<rem_> my guess would be something with "ntp" .
<anton__> lightbright: yes, but my ati drivers doesn't work
<rem_> lasterz ..
<lightbright> rem_: none of the files contain ntp
<anton__> or I just don't know how to change it
<DShepherd> lightbright:
<DShepherd> lightbright: nope
<ubuntu> hi
<anton__> I tried the standard place ("screen resolutions")
<lightbright> anton__: sdo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lightbright> anton__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Red-Sox> IRC isnt letting me join any other channels!
<lightbright> rem_: i dont think this is the place
<slate> NoUse, how can I backup my mails and restore them? Is this supported in thunderbird?
<rem_> maybe its a cron job then ...
<Ethan> Hi, how do I install flash ? there is no flashplugin-nonfree .....
<SS2> Red-Sox: /join #*anychannel*
<Coweater> stazich: esd is running although i've not specifically set anything to use it, i've not tried mplayer, but xmms seems to be working
<lightbright> rem_: bad guess :P
<NoUse> slate google around but basically backup .thunderbird, setup new accounts in thunderbird and then find the mail files and copy them over
<rem_> usually crontab -e but i think in ubuntu its /etc/crontab
<anton__> ligthbright: wohoo, somethings happening, let's see where this leads. Thx
<soundray> Ethan, there is. You need to enable multiverse.
<lightbright> rem_: I did a  grep -i -w clock *
<lightbright>   and it found nothing
<nalioth> rem_: ubuntu is linux. crontab -e is correct
<rem_> did you google your question ?
<lightbright> rem_:  you guided us to the wroing place dude
<rem_> yea...but there are several crons ..
<lightbright> rem_: ill try google
<Ethan> soundray, I did have enable all repository....
<lightbright> rem_: whats a cron?
<lightbright> !cron
<slate> NoUse, exactly that is what I have done when I installed ubuntu. I backed up .thunderbird directory and copyed into my new home.
<ubotu> lightbright: Are you smoking crack?
<rem_> tasks that are run automatically ..
<lightbright> ubotu: welcome to my ignore list for being an idiot who takes drugs for depression and who attacks everyone every day
<ubotu> lightbright: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<bipolar> well... it took over two hours, but I now have the newest ATI drivers AND xinerama working
<anton__> Lightbright: Do you know why it says that my Radeon is plugged in the PCI port? shouldn't I change that to agp 0: 0; 1 or something?
<soundray> Ethan, well, I can see it here, it's in multiverse/web.
<orbx> does anyone know how to set up php with an apache server?
<anton__> bipolar: what's xinerama?
<lightbright> anton__: sorry I dont know im new to Ubuntu
<bipolar> anton__, Dual head with one desktop
<blueblood> Hey, if I install Ubuntu with the 'server' param, what do I need then to get X running with gnome? I want a real stripped install so I can install just the stuff I want..
<rem_> but by standard in linux distros the starup files are in /etc/rc.* .
<anton__> ok, thx a bunch anyways.. this lead to something atlesat
<mae> is there any app i can use to draw pictures while chatting with someone?
<wx9j> installing gnome sounds will cause synaptic to remove ubuntu desktop and the gdm, anyone know why ???
<rthomas> can someone point me to instructions on how to upgrade from hedgehog to badger? Thanks!
<mae> like kpaint or some simple app
<Ethan> soundray, can't see it....
<anton__> bipolar: how did you get the drivers to work?
<mae> but both ends see it
<lightbright> DShepherd: i cant find it yet, you have any luck?
<anton__> bipolar: do you have the 64 edition too?
<bipolar> anton__, no 64bit, no
<soundray> Ethan, apt-get update?
<gnomefreak> anyone can i add this to grub menu in another os to beable to boot too both os?
<DShepherd> lightbright: go to system -> Admin -> Services and you will see the "clock......blah". Unchecking that should work..but it doesnt for me
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4675
<lightbright> anton__: I had to manually change the config file for my video card
<anton__> bipolar: ok, what did you do to get it working?
<rem_> unless it uses grub the syntax would be different probably gfreak ..
<soundray> Install boots as far as "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd" here, then hangs. Any hints?
<anton__> lightbright: I've been trying that too
<lightbright> DShepherd: yeah mine is already unselected anyway
<DShepherd> Does anyone know where the services listed at System -> Admin -> Services are stored on the filessytem?
<bipolar> anton__, had to ditch the version that came with ubuntu, download the installer from ATI. then run fglrxconfig to generate a xorg.conf file. then run aticonfig to modify it to use the correct resolution.
<lightbright> anton__: do you have the nuimbers for your card ?
<DShepherd> lightbright: yup, I think its a bug. There must be a workaround though.
<luke_> crimsun: is there a way to get unrar-nonfree via apt-get?
<crimsun> !info unrar-nonfree
<lightbright> DShepherd: yeah lets keep looking, if there is a solution we will find it
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<anton__> lightbright: nuinumbers?
<anton__> lightbright: how do you get to adress a user like that? anton__:? Manually
<paxmaster> i just install opera and when i try to run n the command line it give and ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<paxmaster> what should I do
<Knowerrors> Anybody here use Superkaramba?
<lightbright> anton__: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lightbright> anton__: do you have your supported video card horizontal rates?
<lightbright> anton__: what is your cards HorizSync?
<anton__> lightbright: it should.. you mean like the normal hz? 60, 70, 75 etc.?
<lightbright> anton__: what is your cards HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<lightbright> anton__: if you know these I can help you
<anton__> lightbright: the max is at 120hz I think.. I don't know about vertical refresh, that's new to me
<weob> i am confused
<lightbright> anton__: for example mine is HorizSync	30-54
<weob> fsck check out alright - but i get an error when i try to use the floppy
<rem_> light check for /etc/rcS.d/S51ntpdate or a ntpd in your /etc/rc2.d file ..
<anton__> lightbright: crap.I've then done totally wrong desitions here
<lightbright> anton__: without that I cant help you sporry!  find out the exact values
<bipolar> if only I could stretch my desktop over X displays attached to the network
<bipolar> that would rule
<rem_> ntpd is the time synchro
<lightbright> anton__: im talking about your monsitor btw
<DShepherd> anton__: what are you trying to do?
<lightbright> anton__: what is your monitor HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<lightbright> DShepherd: i cvant find it
<anton__> DShepard: trying to install the latest ATI drivers.. or any ATI drivers on 64 edition. never done it in Linux before
<DShepherd> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<anton__> lightbright: i'm trying to find out just a sec
<lightbright> anton__: sdo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DShepherd> !tell anton__ about ati
<lightbright> anton__: try what DShepherd told you
<resuDaed> hi, I am trying to build mplayer (using instructions for a debian system)
<resuDaed> they only difference (ie problem I am having) is when I go to build the deb
<nickrud> resuDaed, why are you trying to build it, instead of using the ones in the multiverse repository?
<cralost> hello to all
<paxmaster> i just install opera and when i try to run n the command line it give and ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<resuDaed> according to the instructions, I use DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="...." fakeroot debian/rules binary
<tumi> tms@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo|grep direct
<tumi> direct rendering: No
<tumi> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<cralost> i have a problem with audacity
<rndinit0> i was wondering about something: how would I best update 5 ubuntu machines? without re-downloading all the packages on each machine
<nickrud> paxmaster, it looks like you need to either get java, or tell opera where your java is.
<tumi> amd64 - ati radeon- installed fglrx drivers, how do I enable direct rendering?
<resuDaed> what is the ubuntu equivielent to the cammand I just meantioned?
<anton__> DShepard: ok, done it
<tumi> it was as easy as opengl-update ati on gentoo
<rem_> light: less /usr/share/doc/ntpdate/README.Debian
<anton__> DShepard: what now?
<soundray> resuDaed, it's the same.
<DShepherd> lightbright: well ctrl+c works now
<nickrud> resuDaed, it is identical, ubuntu is debian at that level
<dreadnought> ok nickrud im back
<DShepherd> anton__: you read and did what the link told you
<nickrud> dreadnought, hi
<soundray> Hang on boot - how do I find out what's wrong?
<DShepherd> lightbright: I guess that will have to do for now....till they have a fix that works
<dreadnought> ok u ready
<anton__> DShepard: ah, sorry, so many windows open. My head is exploding..
<resuDaed> I get: /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: debian/rules: No such file or directory
<DShepherd> oh ok.
<nickrud> it's java time, eh?
<rem_> suond if you can press ALT + 2 then login and type dmesg
<DShepherd> anton__: want to send the link again?
<rem_> basically check the logs
<soundray> resuDaed, you're probably not in the build directory.
<rem_> and reboot in a debug mode ..
<dooglus> rndinit0: update one of the machines.  then copy the contents of /etc/cache/apt/archives onto the other 4 machines and update them.  the other 4 will use the packages you copied rather than re-downloading them
<resuDaed> soundray : now I feel *very* stupid ... been a long day
<lightbright> DShepherd: I ticked the clock on services to see what happens next time I boot :)  Maybe its backwards :P
<resuDaed> thanks guys
<paxmaster> how would tell opera where java is
<DShepherd> lightbright: ahhhh!!! thats an idea
<lightbright> DShepherd: what does the message say exactly?  Im going to use grep to search the whole /etc to locate it
<dooglus> rndinit0: do a "sudo apt-get clean" on the 1st machine before upgrading it to limit the amount of junk in the cache folder
<Ethan> soundray, doesn't help....
<lightbright> DShepherd: worth a try :)  strange things happen :P
<DShepherd> lightbright: when booting?
<lightbright> DShepherd: yeah, synchronizing clock ubuntu.org ??
<anton__> DShepard: no, I got it.. didn't see the ubotu chatwindow popup
<lightbright> DShepherd: if you could tell me I can use grep to search the whole /etc
<DShepherd> anton__:
<DShepherd> anton__: ok
<DShepherd> lightbright: I'm not sure myself
<soundray> Ethan, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl pls
<lightbright> DShepherd: from memory it ends with ubunto.org . agree?
<DShepherd> lightbright: ntp.ubuntu.org it think
<lightbright> Ethan: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<lightbright> Ethan: type that and it will replace your sources.list with the latest for Breeze
<lightbright> DShepherd: ok let me search for  ntp.ubuntu.org
<soundray> Can someone help me diagnose a hang at boot please?
<dooglus> lightbright: look at /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<Ethan> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4676
<lightbright> dooglus: you know when ubvuntu loads. it says synchronizing clock ubuntu.,org failed?
<paxmaster> how would tell opera where java is
<dooglus> lightbright: yes
<Ethan> I get a lot of errors now with your command.....
<dooglus> lightbright: that's /etc/init.d/ntpdate running
<andril> hello all
<DShepherd> lightbright: Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org <-- I think that is it
<andril> I am having issues with "local.conf"
<slate> NoUse, to your information
<felon> hi
<slate> NoUse, password manager is in edit/preferences/advanced/saved passwords
<soundray> Ethan, after lightbright's recommendation you have to do update again.
<felon> When  i go to places ---> network servers it asks for a username and password, how do i found it out?
<lightbright> DShepherd: thats odd!  I searched the whole /etc for ntp.ubuntu.org and it found it not even once
<DShepherd> you didnt see my last post
<Ethan> soundray, er... yes that is logical... sorry I have lost my mind....
<lightbright> Ethan: yeah after you typed the command I gave you, type sudo aptitude update
<DShepherd> lightbright: you didnt see my last post
<luke_> crimsun: sorry, i don't really understand how to add multiverse/utils to source.list. i already have the multiverse stuff uncommented (breezy)
<DShepherd> lightbright: "Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org" <-- I think that is it
<Ethan> apt-get update, no?
<lightbright> DShepherd: ok let me search for that brb
<Ethan> what is the diff with aptitude update?
<lightbright> DShepherd: you can search /etc too if you want by typing in /etc  this command:  grep --colour -r -i -w  "
<lightbright> Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org" *
<lightbright> DShepherd: grep --colour -r -i -w  "Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org" *
<Ethan> I found the plugin :D
<lightbright> DShepherd: that command searched the whole /etc and directories under it for Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<SirKillalot> how can I found out when a package was installed on my system?
<DShepherd> lightbright: yeah I will do that later though...I have to leave....love calls :D
<lightbright> Ethan: Use aptitude as it seems more reliable storing info on installs in case you ever want to remove something in the future
<DShepherd> :-D
<lightbright> DShepherd: lol ;)
<SirKillalot> how can I found out when a package was installed on my system?
<Knowerrors> Will Skippy work with kde?
<Fred> hey, is there a command i can type in ssh to reverse-lookup an IP to a hostname?
<lightbright> dooglus: Can I safely remove the file called: /etc/init.d/ntpdate ?
<trappist> Fred: in ssh?
<Fred> trappist, in bash... i just happen to be using ssh at the moment
<gleesond> I just got a new dvd drive but ubuntu isn't recognizing it. is there something I have to do to mount it or something... I'm pritty new at this
<soundray> Fred host or dig, I forget which one.
<Fred> thanks soundray :)
<Seveas> host
<Fred> host seems to work :D
<Seveas> dig is for name->ip
<Fred> thnx :)
<felon> how do i check what my workgroup name is?
<mike__> is there some way to make rhythmbox (or maybe gstreamer) properly display cp1251 id3 tags? without converting tags to utf?
<lightbright> Seveas: hello :)
<Ethan> soundray lightbright it is working thanks
<lightbright> Ethan: great, happy to help
<dle> Hello. I'm wondering if anyone knows what package I need in order to get k3b to support the use of mp3s to an audio CD?
<witless> hello.  there are two users here, and we have separate X desktops running concurrently on the same workstation.  we hot-key switch to our desktop to use the machine.  when i plug in a portable media player, the permissions to the device are given to the other user instead of me.  is there some way to fix this?
<lightbright> dle: use gnomebaker
<soundray> Now if only I could boot my install...
<trappist> !tell dle about mp3
<benplaut> is there a way to batch-convert .doc to .odt? ie, all the ones in a folder
<trappist> benplaut: what is .odt
<Seveas> witless, sounds like a bug to me, you should file it at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<lightbright> Seveas: during boot I get a message that says: "Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org" Failed!  How can I stop my system checking the clock?
<dle> lightbright - ah.... k3b-mp3 mayhaps. duh. :)
<benplaut> trappist: default format of OO.o
<Seveas> lightbright, a hammer will help ;)
<lightbright> Seveas: hehe;)  ok
<Seveas> lightbright, sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<lightbright> Seveas: cool, ill try that
<Muldy> is it just me or does the 'use isp nameservers' setting on the system admin networking menu not work properly for dialup connections
<trappist> benplaut: I've seen OOo macros to do stuff like that, but it was no fun to look at
<lightbright> Seveas: so I just type: "sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove" ?
<benplaut> k
<elliotf> hello all.  I am having an issue with the calendar associated with the gnome clock applet displaying weeks beginning with sunday..  I have tried changing evolution's preferences and restarting the applet, but that does not work.  I do not see any other preferences associated with it..  any help?
<Red-Sox> hello, xmms does not play
<Muldy> also the modem speaker settings are not working
<Seveas> lightbright, yeah
<Muldy> 'volume off' still makes it project dialing
<Seveas> Red-Sox: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<lightbright> Seveas: excellent :)  been trying to fix that for hours ;)  ty
<elliotf> Seveas:  why not alsa?
<trappist> Red-Sox: or get a card that does hardware mixing
<witless> Seveas: is there some way the system can tell which user just plugged in the device?  maybe detect which X session is active?
<Red-Sox> Seveas: and how is that done?
<elliotf> Red-Sox:  go to preferences..
<trappist> elliotf: alsa doesn't handle multiple concurrent audio streams unless your sound card does, in the hardware
<Red-Sox> okay
<elliotf> Red-Sox:  right click, go to options..  then preferences...
<peter__> helo
<elliotf> Red-Sox:  then select "output plugin", and choose "eSound"
<peter__> i have a problem with my scaner
<elliotf> seveas:  sorry, then..  I came in late.
<Red-Sox> elliotf: go?
<elliotf> Seveas:  breezy's Alsa is configured very nicely, it does all my mixing for me.
<peter__> he is connected to the parralel port
<trappist> elliotf: what kind of sound card do you have
<elliotf> Red-Sox:  go = select..  is that your confusion?
<peter__> and xsane can't find him
<peter__> any answer's??
<Fred> Seveas, host stopped working O.o it looked up one IP, and now just gives a jumbled up host for any other IPs i give it :\
<Red-Sox> elliotf: select what, where?
<elliotf> trappist:  intel ich whatever
<trappist> peter__: is your scanner supported by sane?
<elliotf> Red-Sox:  right click on XMMS
<Red-Sox> ok
<peter__> medion md9890
<lightbright> Seveas: is that synchronixing clock placed there because I chose the Clock during install of Ubuntu?
<elliotf> Red-Sox:  select "Options" from the menu that pops up, then go to "Preferences", then go to "Audio I/O Plugins, then go to "Output Plugin"
<bhearsum> i'm trying to install vim-gtk on Hoary but it depends on a different version of vim than is provided
<bhearsum> how do i fix this without breaking my system?
<elliotf> Red-Sox:  did you find it?  Does it work for you?
<gfish> can i have some help on installing ubuntu
<trappist> bhearsum: that's a nightmare on every distro I've tried
<bhearsum> trappist: its fine on Breezy
<bhearsum> and on Debian Stable
<trappist> bhearsum: I had the same issue on breezy and several debian releases.  and mandrake.
<trappist> maybe it's just me :)
<peter__> i think this is the same model as mustek 1200cp
<Red-Sox> ah, thx
<gfish> ok
<orbx> hello gfish
<bhearsum> ha
<gfish> sam
<bhearsum> vim-gnome is installable
<elliotf> So no one has an idea why gnome's calendar chooses to start weeks with Monday, rather than Sunday?
<bhearsum> lovely
<orbx> Yes gfish?
<trappist> bhearsum: wait nm I'm thinking of kvim
<gfish> hello
<gfish> can i have some helo
* bhearsum heads off now
<bhearsum> thanks
<gfish> *help
<orbx> gfish: yea what with?
<elliotf> gfish: what is your question?
<gfish> ok
<peter__> any idea with this scaner?
<gfish> i have a 64 bit pentium which version do i use
<dseomn> how do I disable a gtk immodule for one application once (not every time I run it)? Is there an environment variable or something?
<trappist> elliotf: see if you can find out if it's specific to that applet, or to gnome, or if maybe there's some environment variable it respects
<elliotf> peter__:  how is the scanner connected?
<peter__> parallel port
<elliotf> peter__:  what have you tried so far?
<orbx> since no one has answered your question gfish, i would suggest just getting the amd 64 package
<elliotf> trappist:  yeah, I just can't find anything..  I'll look through gconf.
<gfish> can i get some help
<peter__> sane-find-scanner
<gfish> anyone else
<peter__> xsane
<gleesond> can anyone point me in the right direction to getting my new dvd drive working? I have it as a slave ide device.
<gfish> thanks orbx
<elliotf> gfish:  you can use i386 if you want..
<gleesond> but I cant access it
<peter__> tried to scan with gimp
<holycow> *whew*
<elliotf> gfish:  or you can use amd64
<holycow> yet another ubuntu desktop pilot project installed
<holycow> yey!
<gfish> yeah but i used that and it screwed up on install i386
<peter__>  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.
<peter__> 
<Fred> seveas, the host thing stopped working, now just gives me some wrong info for any other IPs i give it :(
<peter__> why sane find scanner does write this
<orbx> elliotf , gfish: i think its best to try AMD 64 if it messed up last time
<Knowerrors> Hey all, was viewing a jpg from an email in Firefox, in the default screen viewer, now I have a "Pan Icon" window that won't go away, even though the image viewer is closed, anybody know what this is and how to close it?
<TURRICAN> ..
<peter__> why he don't scan parallel port's?
<gfish> i also need some help partitioning
<gleesond> it seems as though the computer is recognizing it but I cat access the files
<trappist> peter__: sane-fine-scanner -p
<elliotf> gfish:  what error did it give?
<orbx> gfish: just install over the whole HD, screw windows BURN IT
<gfish> igot to 6%
<elliotf> gfish: and what kind of machine?
<gfish> and i didnt create a swap
<elliotf> gfish:  you got to 6% where?
<gfish> its a custom
<navarone> gleesond> does the vd drive mount?
<peter__> oh, so i have to run windows just to scan something, damn
<navarone> dvd...rather...ahem
<gfish> after the partition scren
<gleesond> I'm not shure
<trappist> peter__: 15:50 <trappist> peter__: sane-fine-scanner -p
<dseomn> ah, I found it: GTK_IM_MODULE
<navarone> I don't think you want to mount anything "vd"...<s>
<peter__> tried already??
<orbx> gfish: just completly reformat the drive, why do you need to partition anyways?
<elliotf> gfish:  you can't use the auto-partition option?
<gfish> i didnt see that
<elliotf> peter__:  is the parallel port configured in BIOS?
<orbx> elliotf , gfish: yes thats what i did worked fine
<gfish> what will that do
<gleesond> I can see it when I go to the gnome menue and look at divices under systemconfiguration
<elliotf> gfish:  I believe it uses your entire HD for ubuntu
<peter__> it should be, in windows the scanner is working
<orbx> gfish: yep
<elliotf> gfish:  it creates a root partition and a swap partition
<gfish> will it create a swap and linux partition on my 1st hdd without formatting
<gfish> cos i dont wanna lose windoze
<gleesond> but when I go to the devices window it doesn't show
<elliotf> gfish:  it will reformat, I believe
<gfish> untill later time
<Agrajag> you can make it resize the ntfs partition
<orbx> gfish: why don't you wana lose windows
<Agrajag> defragment it first
<elliotf> gfish:  do you have free space on the HD?
<gfish> because i may need windows
<orbx> gfish: you won't have any second thoughts
<elliotf> peter__:  dumb question, but did you try google?
<orbx> gfish: Ubuntu is ver compatible
<orbx> very(
<peter__> yes
<gfish> i have 32 gig on a 37 gig hdd spare
<peter__> ok
<gfish> and my other hdd is to be untouched
<peter__> i will run windows
<peter__> i don't have time to play with the settings
<peter__> not now
<orbx> gfish: just get rid of windows, ubuntu will cover all your needs
<soundray> Trying to install Ubuntu, installer hangs. What can I do?
<elliotf> gfish:  keep it until you are sure
<gfish> yeah but what if i hate it
<Agrajag> orbx: not if he needs to run windows software it won't.
<peter__> run a live cd to test it
<gfish> i dont game
<gfish> or anything
<Agrajag> gfish: defragment the windows drive and let the installer resize the ntfs partition
<gfish> ok
<peter__> cya
<orbx> Agrajag: he doesn't game, just a programer
<Agrajag> back up important stuff just in case.
<trappist> gfish: I took the challenge - go a month without booting to windows.  that was 4 years ago and I haven't booted to windows since.
<gfish> well the windows hdd is 1 week old
<nickrud> _just_ heh
<gfish> so does it really need defragging
<Agrajag> gfish: maybe, maybe not. It won't take long to do it anyway
<annaandlev> ok
<Agrajag> with only 5 gigs used
<navarone> gleesond> try system/admin/disks and see if your dvd drive is listed
<annaandlev> i got wpasupplicant
<annaandlev> what do i do with it?
<orbx> gfish: thats what i mean, i installed on a small hd to see if i liked ubuntu. As soon as i booted it up i reformated my main HD and i am now running ubuntu full on
<annaandlev> orbx, good choice
<lightbright> whats the best way to totally remove something?  sudo aptitude remove totem ?
<Agrajag> but if you're going to resize, you should be aware that it can't resize any smaller than whereever the last data-containing sector on the partition is
<gfish> but i dont wanna completely format
<gfish> cos all my music is on my other drive
<Agrajag> which is why you should defrag, in case there's crap at the end of the drive
<annaandlev> i got wpasupplicant, so what do i do with it?
<gfish> id rather convert
<orbx> annaandlev , gfish: unless you game or have a specific reason for windows for example windows programing like VB and asp just reformat and use ubuntu
<lightbright> Seveas: do you ever use apt-get or you just always use aptitude?
<annaandlev> ?
<annaandlev> lol
<annaandlev> exactly
<orbx> thats all windows is good for...
<Seveas> lightbright, always apt-get
<annaandlev> windows is the only virus you will pay to use
* keikoz gnight  tous
<gfish> lol
<orbx> lol true true
<Chousuke> Hehe
<gfish> but ok if i install and love it
<annaandlev> windows is just like air conditioning
<Chousuke> a bit of healthy windows-bashing
<annaandlev> once you open windows, it stops working and freezes over
<orbx> lol
<orbx> annaandlev: your funny
<Chousuke> annaandlev: don't you mean computers?
<gfish> how do i convert my other partitions
<annaandlev> of course, Chousuke
<annaandlev> its a joke
<Agrajag> gfish: you can't convert.
<orbx> gfish: just get rid of windows, you will like this better
<Chousuke> Windows give you light to the house though
<gleesond> navarone: is that a command?
<annaandlev> get the livecd if you want to see how it is
<Chousuke> too bad MS windows are closed
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<Agrajag> You'd have to move the files to a linux FS, and then reformat
<Chousuke> I should open my windows and start calling them linux :P
<annaandlev> so how do i use wpa for my wireless?
<lightbright> Seveas: why dont you aptitude?  is it true that aptitude seems to keep better track of programs in case we want to remove?
<navarone> gleesond> no. it is from the menu at the top of your screen...the Applications/Places/System
<Guest_936> hey
<orbx> gfish: if you have no use for windows why have it? With Ubuntu you can access a whole matter of programs better than windows programs at open source...
<anton__> DShepard: still there?
<Sanitarium> hey
<annaandlev> gfish, if you want a program in windows
<annaandlev> you have to go to their website
<annaandlev> and wait a shitload
<annaandlev> install the program
<annaandlev> wait a shitload
<Sanitarium> anyone know anything about a su error in kubuntu?
<annaandlev> wait some more
<gleesond> navarone: all I have is aplictions and computer
<annaandlev> have the program crash
<pppoe_dude> hi... how hard is it to program inputs/outputs to a USB interface? i know its not too hard to do with a parallel port, but what kind of circuitry do i need to interface with USB
<annaandlev> and then wait some more
<annaandlev> but in ubuntu
<annaandlev> apt-get install program
<orbx> install ONCE
<annaandlev> what now?
<annaandlev> done./
<gfish> yeah
<pppoe_dude> I probably need a decoder of some sort
<lightbright> Seveas: whats your thoughts?
<Sanitarium> can someone help me please?
<gleesond> but when I go to computer divices it does not show up
<Sanitarium> what should the root password on kubuntu be\/
<navarone> gleesond> ddi you install ubuntu or kubuntu? ie..gnome based or kde based?
<orbx> and Ubuntu looks sexy ;)
<annaandlev> Sanitarium, make it "asdfjklsemicolon"
<trappist> !tell Sanitarium about root
<navarone> sanitarium> password is same pass you use to log on
<gleesond> ubuntu
<orbx> !tell gfish about ubuntu
<gleesond> gnome
<lightbright> Sanitarium: do you know who owns Sanitarium company?
<felon> how do i find out what workgroup im on?
<robbt> Has anyone else had it happen where they login to Ubuntu and nothing happens with GNOME, just a cursor and a brown background, cuz my other PC just did that and it's happened to me a few times before...
<TURRICAN> Nightz
<robbt> Gnome had just crashed before I restarted it.
<Seveas> lightbright, for removal i use debfoster
<navarone> gleesond> you should have a "System" in the menu field at top
<lightbright> Sanitarium: do you know who owns Sanitarium company?  Want me to tell you? :)
<annaandlev> so how do i use wpa for my wireless?
<Sanitarium> who?
<felon> Can anybody help me find out what network workgroup im on?
<letibug> hi
<lightbright> Seveas: so debfoster knows everything and its config files for a clean removal?
<gleesond> I have worty installed on my computer if that makes a difference
<Seveas> lightbright, no
<annaandlev> so how do i use wpa for my wireless?
<lightbright> Sanitarium: the Seventh-day Adventist Church owns Sanitarium. Did you know that?
<Seveas> debfoster simply examines the tree of dependencies
<anton__> Does anyone know if the ati drivers that comes with 5.10 is sufficient, or do I have to download new ones?
<Seveas> dpkg and apt do the rest
<Sanitarium> no
<Sanitarium> lol
<annaandlev> so how do i use wpa for my wireless?
<anton__> cos at the moment I can't change the refreshrate
<navarone> gleesond> I am using breezy...dunno what differences there is as far as layout between the two
<orbx> does anyone know how to run php on an apache server, config it so it actually works.....
<robotgeek> annaandlev: asking your question repeatedly won't help
<annaandlev> it might
<soundray> Can someon pls help me fix my boot problem?
<lightbright> Sanitarium: so you are promoting the Seventh-day Adventist Church today it seems :)
<Sanitarium> no
<flp> hi
<lightbright> Sanitarium: where you from?
<soundray> *someone
<paxmaster> in opera when I download a pdf in opera it ask me to open the pdf after that notting happen
<Sanitarium> it is my username everywhere
<Fred> why has host suddenly decided to only lookup one IP for me? it keeps returning the same thing for all IPs now :S => http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4677
<Sanitarium> i am from ireland
<benplaut> can someone test bug for me, to see if it's only my comp?
<robotgeek> orbx: hmm, i've done that. one se
<benplaut> nm
<paxmaster> how can can i tell to which appliction to open  in opera
<Bonzodog> Sanitarium: so am I
<lightbright> Sanitarium: did you hear about the irishman who...... ahh, hmm forget it :)
<mipe> I would like using ssh server. What package I need for this?
<robotgeek> orbx: sudo a2enmod and enable the php module
<gleesond> Its not in the /etc/fstab file either
<Sanitarium> lol
<Bonzodog> there is a #ubuntu-ie channel for irish members
<gleesond> but I'm not too shure how to put it there
<lightbright> Seveas: ok I wil also use debfoster from today to remove stuff. thanks!
<Bonzodog> There is also an ubuntu ireland website
<orbx> robotgeek: it aks for a password, what do i enter my ubuntu pass?
<cafuego> orbx: yes
<Sanitarium> what should my root password be?
<lightbright> Seveas: I type debfoster remove totem ?
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: you don't have one
<orbx> robotgeek: says command wasn't found
<cafuego> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Sanitarium> Is there a default one?
<lightbright> Sanitarium: same as username
<Agrajag> !tell Sanitarium about rootsudo
<ubuntu_> hi all
<robotgeek> orbx: a2enmod ..hmm
<lightbright> Sanitarium: type sudo -i
<Sanitarium> so, my username passwors is the root password
<Agrajag> no
<lightbright> Sanitarium: type sudo -i and then enter your password and it will take you to root access
<cafuego> orbx: Make sure apache2-common is installed.
<lightbright> Sanitarium: yes
<Agrajag> you don't have a root password, you use sudo.
<Agrajag> lightbright: no, the root password is locked.
<lightbright> Sanitarium: be careful in root
<cafuego> Sanitarium: No, the root account is disabled. 'sudo' handles root permissions without actually requiring the root account to work.
<Fred> Seveas, "host" is broken :\, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4677
<ubuntu_> hey gues
<orbx> robotgeek, sorry spelt wrong (im dumb) what module do i enable, php5?
<lightbright> Agrajag: to get root access its the user password is what im saying
<robotgeek> orbx: yup
<ubuntu_> may i ask u for little help
<Agrajag> yes, but if he doesn't understand, you have to be exact about things.
<Sanitarium> when I do that I get @unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()@
<lightbright> as cafuego said :)
<lightbright> Agrajag: ok sorry
<ubuntu_> i just get ubuntu
<dieman> wow
<cafuego> Sanitarium: That means the entry for 'ubuntu' is missing in /etc/hosts
<dieman> happy i didn't install breezy here yet
<ubuntu_> its perfect
<lightbright> Agrajag: ill be careful to explain better next time
<dieman> this wnck-applet/mathematica thing would be a killer
<Agrajag> just sayin' is all
<Sanitarium> but...i just installes it
<Sanitarium> *installed
<ubuntu_> but from where to set the screen resolution
<lightbright> Agrajag: yeah np thanks :)
<ubuntu_> i try from system->prefe->......
<paxmaster> how can can i tell to which appliction to open  in opera
<orbx> robotgeek: it says the module is already installed?!?
<robotgeek> orbx: hmm, weird.
<orbx> robotgeek: but wen i try and view php it tries to download it
<lightbright> ubuntu_: are you part of the Ubuntu development team? the reason I ask is becausde of your nick
<ubuntu_> but there is one resolution 640x480
<Sanitarium> anyone?
<Kovecses> misfit_toybuntu, u around?
<misfit_toybuntu> Kovecses, 'sup?
<Kovecses> misfit_toybuntu, no longer a fedora user.... strickly ubuntu huh?
<orbx> gfish: hello
<Sanitarium> then I open konsole, i type "su" then i type my password, then it says it is wrong, what is up?
<gfish> that was the last straw
<ubuntu_> yes i want the bigger
<shyko> alguien me ayuda?
<ubuntu_> 1024x.....
<gfish> firefox crashed
<gfish> good damm windows
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: as I've been saying, the root account is locked, you can't use su.
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: use sudo -s
<robotgeek> orbx: hmm, you might have to set the mime-type
<lightbright> gfish: eeh
<misfit_toybuntu> Kovecses, I still have an FC4 server, and I still run fedorasolved.com
<shyko> alguien me ayuda por privado
<Agrajag> and put in your password
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<orbx> robotgeek: how would i do that?
<misfit_toybuntu> Kovecses, but for the laptops here at home, pure Ubuntu, why?
<Kovecses> misfit_toybuntu, ubuntu was horribly buggy on my machine
<lightbright> Agrajag: i heard that is dangerous to use sudo -s. should use sudo -i instead.
<Sanitarium> i get an error when I do that Agrajag
<Agrajag> lightbright: eh, either way
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: what error?
<misfit_toybuntu> Kovecses, well ya never know what distro might not like your machine
<Sanitarium> unable to look ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<robotgeek> orbx: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cafuego> lightbright: Not really, just keep in mind that 'sudo -s' doesn't replace the env vars.
<Kovecses> misfit_toybuntu, very true.... im actually on gentoo at the moment... im trying different distros
<anton__> does anyone know the link to that nice ati drivers tutorial?
<lightbright> cafuego: yes thats what I read and why the author said not to use it
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: ok, that's weird
<lightbright> i think I read it at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Kovecses> anton__, the ubuntu wiki
<Stormx2> Installing a ttf in ubuntu, how?
<shyko> alguien me ayuda?
<Agrajag> ubuntu is not in /etc/hosts?
<shyko> alguien me ayuda
<shyko> me caguen vuestra puta zorra
<shyko> madre es ke no ay ningun puto espaol
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Sanitarium> Agragjag: would that have anything to do with the fact that i'm not connected to the internet ATM?
<shyko> en esta puta mierda de servidor?
<cafuego> lightbright: Does said author have *any* credibility or is it just a random blogger? ;-)
<lightbright> cafuego: so im ok to use sudo -i ?
<Agrajag> shyko: watch your language
<orbx> gfish: when i used firefox with windows it always crashed but with ubuntu NEVER has it crashed
<cribeiro> shyko: portugues serve?
<cafuego> lightbright: 'sudo -i' is the same as 'su -'
<shyko> y una mierda
<shyko> spanish
<Agrajag> cribeiro: he's just cursing in spanish, ignore him
<cafuego> lightbright: Notably it will make X apps not run.
<Stormx2> How do i install a ttf in ubuntu?
<lightbright> cafuego: I think I read it at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands  so you tell me as Im not qualfied to comment on who is or who is not credible as I cant compare it with accruate or true data
<cafuego> Stormx2: Dump it in ~/.fonts
<shyko> tan dificil es ke alguien me ayude con el ubuntu  me cago en la ostia?
<Stormx2> cafuego: k
<cafuego> Stormx2: Then run 'xset fp rehash'
<cribeiro> Stormx2: I cant help you but I'm interested in the same kind of stuff :-)
<cafuego> !tell shyko about es
<Alfred> soo
<lightbright> cafuego: so if I want to enter root to update and install and remove apps etc, whats best way in YOUR opinion?  sudo -i ?
<gfish> im confused
<Alfred> ok i change my nick   ubuntu_->Alfred
<cafuego> lightbright: Nah, just run synaptic :-)
<Alfred> so
<Alfred> how to change the resolution
<lightbright> cafuego: i like the cli :)
<Alfred> to 1024x........
<cafuego> lightbright: 'sudo -s' works fine for me.
<Sanitarium> here is my full problem.......i need to get into the internet connection settings in the system settings because the internet isn't connecting. tehn i get into them and then i click on administration mode, it says "error KDE su". Nothing is working for me ATM :(
<lightbright> cafuego: how come my Synaptic doesnt show all programs available that apt-cache does?
<cafuego> lightbright: it doesn't?
<gfish> does anyone use avance '97 for sound
<cribeiro> Alfred: to change resolution on the fly, ctrl-alt-+ works
<MrChubbs> http://sigil.outwar.com/page.php?x=1566057
<MrChubbs> http://sigil.outwar.com/page.php?x=1566057
<lightbright> cafuego: yes but doesnt some things need to change the env var etc>
<ulisse> is it true, taht Evince has OCR capabilities? Or am I dreaming?
<cribeiro> Alfred: but it just cycles on the resolutions that you already have configured in you X server
<navarone> Sanitarium > are you using kde in ubuntu or actually using kubuntu version?
<lightbright> cafuego: ?
<cafuego> lightbright: Not that I've noticed; I specifically just run whatever I need to run as 'sudo <command>' and don't hang in a root shell.
<Sanitarium> kubuntu
<dougsko> hey guys, quick question: do you know if ubuntu has an executable stack?
<cribeiro> Alfred: you may try to configure other resolutions (or "modes" in X speak)
<Phuzion> Is it safe to delete initrd.img.old and vmlinuz.old?
<cafuego> Phuzion: Not normally.
<Phuzion> Alright
<lightbright> cafuego: as you mentioned, 'sudo -s' doesn't replace the env vars.  so doesnt that need it when installing and removing apps etc?
<Alfred> how
<Fred> anyone got any ideas about this dns/host lookup issue? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4679
<cafuego> Phuzion: They're the previous kernel, so you can boot it in case the new one is busted.
<Alfred> i just get ubuntu
<Sanitarium> i am using the kubuntu version
<cafuego> lightbright: Nope
<lightbright> cafuego: as you mentioned, 'sudo -s' doesn't replace the env vars.  so doesnt the env vars need replacing when installing new stuff and removing etc?  no?
<Phuzion> Fred, do you have DNS servers defined?
<gfish> my sound worked in xandros
<cafuego> lightbright: Nope
<lightbright> cafuego: ok I didnt know that!
<gfish> will it work in ubuntu
<lightbright> cafuego: are you 100% certain? :)
<Fred> yes Phuzion, as it expects a reply from 192.168.2.1, which is my dns server...
<cafuego> lightbright: Yep
<lightbright> cafuego: ok thanks
<lightbright> :)
<cafuego> lightbright: Unless I have been subtly destroying all my debian and ubuntu machines over the past 6 years <heh>
<Sanitarium> any ideas? I would love to get internet working on kubuntu
<alex_dinamo> Hello, guys, I need a little help...
<alex_dinamo> I have a brother who recently installed Ubuntu (I use Gentoo)... He is suffering, he's a medic...
<cafuego> gfish: Yes
<gfish> so it will work
<alex_dinamo>  I need something (rdesktop) or anything to enter to his machine and help him sorting things out
<Phuzion> Fred, are you sure that your DNS server is configured correctly?
<lightbright> cafuego: hehe :)  and I have used sudo -i only, could I have damaged anything?
<cribeiro> Alfred: when you install Ubuntu, it usually does a good job at detecting the "proper" resolutions, or modes, that you hardware supports.
<Phuzion> Have you used another machine to connect out through it?
<alex_dinamo> any ideas?
<cafuego> alex_dinamo: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<Fred> Phuzion, it's an adsl modem/nat/router/firewall... it shud to it automatically :/
<alex_dinamo> ok...
<dougsko> alex_dinamo: ssh
<cafuego> alex_dinamo: After that, you can use VNC
<cribeiro> If it doesnt detect, they either: (1) the resolution is not supported by the Linux driver; (2) the resolution is supported but must be added by hand
<Sanitarium> anyone?
<cafuego> alex_dinamo: .. and yes, ssh always works.
<lightbright> cafuego: ?
<Phuzion> Fred, do you happen to have a windows XP machine hooked up to the network?
<cafuego> lightbright: Nope
<alex_dinamo> ok, I'll try to enter via ssh
<Sanitarium> ?????
<Kratos> Can I use CD/DVD Creator to blank CD-RWs?
<lightbright> cafuego: ok :)
<Phuzion> It looks like you're confusing your Gateway with your DNS server.
<cafuego> Kratos: Right click a disc and see if you can choose 'erase'. if not, 'gnomebaker' can.
<Fred> my gateway and dns server are the same
<dougsko> Kratos: not sure, but k3b can
<cribeiro> Alfred: but now, unfortunately, I'm not on my Ubuntu machine and I really don't remember from the top of my head
<YaRi> hiiiiiiiii
<alex_dinamo> I don't really know a lot about Ubuntu, so, maybe if I get access to the desktop, I can look my way around and install software for him and the like...
<YaRi> www.micene86.altervista.org/win/radioirc-zeta.exe <----- listen my radio
<Kratos> k3b?
<cafuego> YaRi: Please don't spam the channel
<YaRi> my radio :(
<o_O> hey... I'm trying to switch to ubuntu... when I put in the install CD on my desktop, when it tries to detect hardware, it can't find my CD-ROM drives
<Phuzion> Fred, your ISP is Pipex?
<Fred> an exe file YaRi? yeah right
<cafuego> YaRi: BLoody windows executable
<Fred> yes Phuzion
<jbroome> YaRi: your radio is a .exe?  dumbass
<lightbright> is there a website similar to http://ubuntuguide.org but for Ubuntu 5.10 and not 5.04?
<cafuego> YaRi: Trying to infect people with virii?
<Phuzion> Try configuring your Ubuntu machine with 212.103.224.51 as your DNS server
<anton__> Does anyone know how to findout ones kernel version?
<dougsko> alex_dinamo: ssh in, start a vnc server, then you can use vnc to look around on yr desktop
<soundray> anton__, uname -a
<Fred> ok one sec Phuzion
<anton__> ah, thx
<alex_dinamo> dougsko, ok, excelent... I'll do just that
<Sanitarium> why wont my password work for the root password!!!!!!!!!!! arrrrgghh
<xerox> any ideas for sound?
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: is the hostname "ubuntu" in /etc/hosts? I asked you once before
<Agrajag> do cat /etc/hosts and look at the first line in it
<soundray> I still can't boot past "Starting system log daemon" - any ideas?
<xerox> anyone got any ideas for audio?
<alex_dinamo> what is the line to start the sshd service in Ubuntu from a terminal??
<xerox> i tried installing ALSA and stuff, but nothing
<Sanitarium> yes, the host name is ubuntu, i installed it that way by accident, thats what I wana fix
<Phuzion> xerox, does Ubuntu find your sound card?
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: it should say something like 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       ubuntu
<Fred> Phuzion, it seems to lookup my hostname fine using that dns server :)
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: don't even worry about changing it yet, is that entry in hosts?
<Phuzion> Fred, then it's a DNS server issue.
<Agrajag> if it's not, that is your problem.
<Sanitarium> I cant get into change any hosts
<xerox> phuzion, i dont think so
<Sanitarium> because I get the su error
<Phuzion> You may want to look at your DNS server configuration.
<Knowerrors> Hi all, got two windows that say "Pan Icon" that won't close, opened with image viewer from Firefox, how do I close em please?
<Agrajag> Just tell me if it is there
<Sanitarium> that is my problem
<Fred> ok. i'll see what servers my router is forwarding requests to and try using them. thanks :)
<Phuzion> Alright.
<cribeiro> xerox: are you interested in audio?
<alex_dinamo> Excuse me, guys, I dont know know Ubuntu, I'm trying to help a brother who just installed it and knows next to nothing...
<xerox> yes :)
<Sanitarium> I am
<blackhat> http://pastebin.com/433641 can someone help me
<cribeiro> xerox: I'm trying to find more people interested in audio support in Ubuntu :-)
<dougsko> Fred: ethereal may help you watch yr traffic
<blackhat> I put my Ubuntu 5.10 disc in, and I tried hitting okay, - http://pastebin.com/433641
<Alfred> hey
<xerox> id love it cribeiro!
<Alfred> dudes
<Sanitarium> I dont have an etc/hosts folder :\
<Alfred> who knows hot to change the resolution
<Sanitarium> oh, whait
<Sanitarium> to what?
<Agrajag> So you get back cat: /etc/hosts: No such file or directory?
<Agrajag> Also, that's a file, not a folder.
<Sanitarium> no, i got it
<Agrajag> oh
<Alfred> right now i s 640x480
<Sanitarium> i tought it was a directory
<Sanitarium> :s
<Agrajag> and is ubuntu listed on the first line?
<Alfred> i want the bigges one
<pistorio> MPlayer no mozila
<Sanitarium> right click the desktop
<navarone> Alfred > System/Preferences/Screen resolution
<Alfred> yes
<Alfred> man
<cribeiro> xerox: where are you from? I have two links to share, but one is in portuguese
<Alfred> but there is only one choise
<dougsko> Alfred: take a look at /etc/X11/
<dougsko> Alfred: thats where the config files are
<Sanitarium> what do I edit in hosts?
<navarone> Alfred> what vid card?
<dougsko> Alfred: you may have to add resolutions
<xerox> cribeiro: im in canada
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: you can't edit it without root acces
<Alfred> intel
<Sanitarium> i know
<Agrajag> is ubuntu listed on the ifrst line?
<navarone> xerox> me too...and cold today...brr
<Sanitarium> i need root access
<Sanitarium> and the password wont work
<xerox> navarone: i know eh!
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: if you do not answer my question, I cannot help you.
<xerox> it was like -18 today, i almost died haha
<witless> is it hotplug that automatically mounts a media player's storage when you plug it into USB?
<cribeiro> xerox: ok. I'm looking for better support for Sound Fonts and MIDI. but other stuff (sequencers, softsynths, low latency audio) are also of interest to me
<Sanitarium> what question?
<o_O> so, uh, anyone know how to install ubuntu when the installer won't see my CD ROM drive?
<Agrajag> So. For the last time: Is ubuntu listed on the first line of /etc/hosts?
<Agrajag> I have asked you like 5 times
<dougsko> Alfred: xorg.conf is the one to change (or just add to)
<HansZwolle> cribeiro: same here
<xerox> i just have no audio output, at all, its not finding my sound card :S
<o_O> is there any way to tell it to cache the CD before installing?
<Sanitarium> no Adrajag
<Agrajag> ok
<Sanitarium> is that right?
<Agrajag> no
<cribeiro> xerox: I had this problem with one particular Kernel version and one particular ASUS motherboard.
<Agrajag> it should say something like 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       ubuntu
<Sanitarium> i have 127.0.0.1,localhost.localdomain.   localhost,localhost
<Alfred> how
<umberleigh> hi, anyone know if vmware needs to be run as root in order to use an existing windows installation on a disk mounted so that root is user and group on it's contents?
<Agrajag> You might need to boot off a livecd to fix this
<cribeiro> xerox: now, for more audio stuff...could you check this? --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OfficialSoftSynthSupport
<umberleigh> i think it does, but i'm not sure if this is necessary or sane
<Agrajag> umberleigh: you can't do that
<o_O> can anyone please help me install ubuntu????
<xerox> im on a really old 233 with like 384mb of ram
<Agrajag> vmware won't run a windows installation that was installed on real hardware
<Alfred> dougsko  how?
<cribeiro> xerox: oops.
<richard> novice ubuntu user here:  what gtk version does 5.10 breezy have?
<cribeiro> xerox: do you have a "onboard" sound support or do you have a PCI soundcard?
<umberleigh> Agrajag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMWareBootInNativeandVM says otherwise
<dougsko> Alfred: hold on a sec, let me look a around
<crimsun> (onboard sound support is nearly always pci)
<Alfred> ok
<xerox> old sound plaster
<xerox> *blaster haha
<crimsun> which specific model of sb?
<xerox> i think its a sound blaster...
<xerox> not sure
<cribeiro> crimsun: I know, but some motherboards are known to be broken with regards to sound support.
<Agrajag> ah, two different HALs, huh
<crimsun> cribeiro: yes, I'm well aware.
<misfit_toybuntu> richard, gtk2
<navarone> richard> you can see what is installed by using synaptic and clicking the staus button at bottom...choose installed and it will show you what is installed and you can right click anything that is of interest to check further details...hope that helps
<cribeiro> crimsun: not to mention that sometimes the BIOS setting do not help!
<richard> cheers guys thanks a lot
<crimsun> xerox: dpkg -l isapnptools|grep ^ii
<Sanitarium> what does the passwd file do?
<lightbright> Sanitarium: be patient and look at it as a learning experience
<cribeiro> xerox: if you have a sound blaster you should have no problem, most of the time
<Sanitarium> i know :D
<crimsun> cribeiro: bios manufacturers are not always very kind.
<dougsko> Alfred: see the section "screen", then the subsection "display"? add a new resolution next to the others
<dougsko> Alfred: then restart x
* navarone passes sanitarium a Guinness
<cribeiro> xerox: also, the output from lsmod is helpful
<Sanitarium> lol
<xerox> i did the dpkg, no found packages
<lightbright> how can I fix mplayer and subfont. error?
<cafuego> !info beagle dapper
<Alfred> screen where?
<ubotu> beagle: (indexing and search tool for your personal data), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 747 kB, Installed size: 2372 kB
<nerdzyboy> hi
<nandasunu> any1 alive?
<cribeiro> xerox: well. isapnptools may be needed in order to recognize the ISA card
<dougsko> Alfred: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nandasunu> hi
<cafuego> Only us zombies.
<cribeiro> xerox: ARE need, not MAY be needed
<nandasunu> I just installed ubutu
<nandasunu> ubuntu
<Agrajag> Sanitarium: If you boot off a livecd, you can mount your ubuntu root partition and change /etc/hosts to say the right thing
<Nebular> so I'm using breezy and I've got cups setup with my printer and I'm printing to it from winxp via IPP. I can print the test page, but not much else, documents from notepad are hit or miss
<nandasunu> first time on linux
<xerox> hmm
<crimsun> xerox: install it (it's a universe package)
* Sanitarium wonders why other distros can detect the internet settings and kubuntu cant
<cafuego> cribeiro: No, kernel pnp does away with isapnp for most cards
<Sanitarium> ;p
<crimsun> xerox: afterward, give me the output from pnpdump
<xerox> ok
<misfit_toybuntu> nandasunu, welcome to the monkeyhouse
<crimsun> xerox: (paste it onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl)
<blackhat> Whats the command to run a volume control
<cribeiro> cafuego: I assumed that ISA cards needed it...
<Alfred> ok
<nandasunu> thanx
<nerdzyboy> I just modified my xorg.conf file and I was wondering how am I supposed to place the modified file over the original? (it says I dont have permission to write to this folder...)
<Alfred> open file screen
<Alfred> and change
<cafuego> cribeiro: Most of the functionality got moved in to an isapnp module in the kernel (as of 2.4.x) - makes my SBAWE64 be _properly_ pnp.
<cribeiro> cafuago: at least, that was my own experience until recently. BUt anyway, I havent installed anything ISA-based over the past year or so
<nandasunu> I was looking at the themes on
<nandasunu> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<dougsko> Alfred: yeah type, "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nandasunu> are they safe/easy to set up?
<misfit_toybuntu> nandasunu, yes
<cribeiro> xerox: which is the output of the lsmod command?
<nandasunu> how do u do it?
<dougsko> Alfred: sorry, you need a sudo too
<cafuego> nandasunu: Yes, downlaod them, then drag & drop the archives on the themes window.
<misfit_toybuntu> nandasunu, open system/prefs/themes then just drag and drop one on the themes app
<nerdzyboy> anyone?
<navarone> nerdzyboy> you have to have "root" to edit system files...open terminal type sudo gedit <file> and press enter...enter password and the file will opena nd you can edit and save
<cribeiro> xerox: there are a number of sound-related modules that must be present
<nandasunu> thanks
<nandasunu> this default theme is a little depressing
<nandasunu> lol
<nerdzyboy> do I ahve to shutdown X?
<SoulPropagation> how do i change my screen res to something not listed in the changes res menu?
<lightbright> does anyone know please how can I fix mplayer and subfont. error?
<Alfred> how was
<navarone> nerdzy> no
<misfit_toybuntu> nandasunu, you are two steps away from cool new themes, give it a shot
<Alfred> sudo passwrd -h      ?
<cafuego> Can anyone remember the name of the beagle search thingie that would replace 'best' ?
<nandasunu> here goes nothin..
<gonso> hi all!  quick question.  just installed ubuntu 5.10 on my IBM Thinkpad T43 and the wireless connection goes "Idle" with alarming frequency
<cribeiro> Alfred: (and all folks helping Alfred) editing Xorg is not for everyone...
<nerdzyboy> I have already created a copy of xorg.conf to work with
<blackhat> Whats the command to run a volume controller.
<nerdzyboy> its on my desktop
<gonso> and the only thing that i've found to bring back the wireless connection (and therefore the internet) is to reset the entire connection profile
<dougsko> cribeiro, but how can he add new resolutions?
<nerdzyboy> I want to replace the original
<xerox> i tried pnpdump and got Unable to get io permission for WRITE_DATA: Operation not permitted
<Alfred> hey man i'am usig lunux form 12 h
<misfit_toybuntu> cafuego, huh? lol
<Alfred> and my firs choise is ubuntu
<cribeiro> dougsko: you are right. but it's not the kind of the thing that I would try to do remotely... things can get badly broken.
<Alfred> and i'm not going to change it
<Sanitarium> if i install kubuntu again with the host name as localhost, would the internet work?
<lightbright> has anyone gotten a subfont error with loading mplayer?
<dougsko> cribeiro: im not doing it, he is
<cribeiro> xerox: did you sudo it?
<cafuego> lightbright: Yeah, lost of people. Simply pick a .ttf in the prefs.
<lightbright> Sanitarium: you using a modem?
<cribeiro> dougsko: ok... nevermind
<nerdzyboy> did a mv as root
<nerdzyboy> thanks
<dougsko> Alfred: this kinda thing is distro independent. you just gotta get in there and play with /etx/X11/xorg.conf. just remember to back it up first, and youll be fine
<lightbright> cafuego: where do I find a font?
<Alfred> how
<xerox> whoops
<nerdzyboy> How do I restart x?
<lightbright> cafuego: where do I find a .ttf?
<dougsko> Alfred: its just a text file
<misfit_toybuntu> nerdzyboy, ctrl-alt-backspace
<navarone> Alfred> you can always open the files anyway to look around and get comfortable with contents and format before going "rott" and editting for real
<Sanitarium> <lightbright> Sanitarium: you using a modem? <--- Yes, I am using broadband
<cafuego> lightbright: /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<lightbright> Sanitarium: cant connect?
<lightbright> cafuego: cool thanls
<Alfred> ok 10x
<navarone> Sanitarium> I used to use carrier pigeons but they proved unreliable..<s>
<Sanitarium> no
<nerdzyboy> How do I restart X?
<Fred> is there a tutorial anywhere about joining my ubuntu box to a windows active directory domain?
<Sanitarium> ah
<SoulPropagation> how do i change my screen res to something not listed in the changes res menu?
<xerox> pnpdump http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4681
<SoulPropagation> change*
<dougsko> nerdzyboy: ctrl+alt+backspace
<navarone> nerdzt> press ctrl+alt+backspace
<dougsko> nerdzyboy: then startx
<navarone> snap
<soundray> SoulPropagation, the available resolutions are from your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<o_O> errr, can someone please help me install ubuntu?
<cribeiro> xerox: sorry, I have to go.
<xerox> shucks
<soundray> SoulPropagation: To change, 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<SoulPropagation> ah, i know
<nerdzyboy> thanks
<SoulPropagation> i just hate doing that XD
<soundray> o_O, what's the trouble?
<o_O> I put in the CD, hit enter to start installing
<o_O> after it tries to detect hardware, it says Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted
<stazich> Coweater, hey coweater.. it is me again with the iMac and sound problems... did you have any suggestions??
<o_O> it refuses to mount the CD
<xerox> im gunna check my BIOS, see if anything needs to be changed
<soundray> o_O, how is your CD drive connected?
<o_O> the CD is perfectly valid, I verified it
<xerox> brb
<o_O> IDE
<o_O> one is on primary master, other is on secondary master
<Fred> Phuzion, i added my ISP's dns servers to the network control thing, but loads of stuff still wont lookup :S
<o_O> I tried both drives, both give that error
<Alfred> ok
<rrichie> hi all
<Alfred> section screen
<Fred> Phuzion, i get stuff like "Host xx.xx.xx.xx.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)"
<holycow> looks like hotplug is hosed on breezy
<rrichie> is it possible to connect to a distant existing X session (without having to log in) ?
<Alfred> now what to change
<holycow> at least some installs
<lightbright> I keep getting an error with mplayer :Too many packets in the buffer"  any solution to this?
<Alfred> to get the biggest resolution
<odat> anyone know how to mount a second hard drive that is a windows formated slave drive
<watnu> o_O: maybe if you use a bootmanager on a floppie?
<lightbright> cafuego: any ideas?
<navarone> o_O> check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2988
<stazich> anyone here running UbuntuPPC on iMac????
<dougsko> Alfred: this page might help you get some of the basics down: http://www.unixguide.net/linux/linuxshortcuts.shtml
<cafuego> stazich: Yes-ish. WHich iMac?
<o_O> watnu, how would that help? the BIOS is loading the CD just fine
<stazich> 350DV
<stazich> cafuego, how is ur sound setup? ALSA?
<cafuego> stazich: No, purple 350 :-)
<cafuego> stazich: Just the default; works fine.
<blocky> can someone tell me how to get k3b to support mp3s for audio cds
<stazich> cafuego, do you have Mplayer??
<cafuego> stazich: Not on that Mac, no. Pointless./
<dougsko> blocky, theres a package for that
<cafuego> blocky: The wiki.
<soundray> o_O, maybe you need a special module to support your IDE chipset. How old is the machine?
<Alfred> hey man i dont have all life ot read
<o_O> a couple years
<soundray> o_O, in that case, forget that.
<o_O> I've had gentoo on it without a problem for a couple years
<stazich> cafuego, why?? it is best for its lite weight... even systems with low resources playback stuff fine with mplayer
<o_O> trying to switch to ubuntu
<watnu> o_O: i had a problem once with CD-booting while the bios settings were perfectly ok, booting from a floppie with a bootmanager helped me out..
<annaandlev> how do i set up wpa?
<annaandlev> can i get a step-by-step for wpa?
<xinthea> hello everyone.  i just updgraded to breezy but am no longer getting a login screen. :((
<o_O> I don't have any floppies at this point
<annaandlev> ive googled it
<blocky> which wiki
<dougsko> Alfred: well if you dont know how to make a backup and edit a config file, you're not gonna get too far using linux. you have to be willing to learn *at least* the basics
<soundray> watnu, o_O's problem doesn't seem to be booting as such.
<lightbright> cafuego: any ideas?
<Alfred> i know
<odat> anyone know how to mount a second hard drive that is a windows formated slave drive
<Alfred> i play with knoppix
<soundray> watnu, rather continuing the installation after boot.
<Alfred> slax
<cribeiro> Alfred: my opinion.
<Alfred> vector
<soundray> o_O, is that right?
<Alfred> but
<Alfred> ubuntu is the best
<o_O> soundray, yes
<watnu> soundray: youre probably right
<Cyphase> lol, i just got a call from ANTs Software..
<cribeiro> Alfred: mey personal opinion is that most of the times, we should not mess with  xorg configuration. If it didn't put a higher resolution on the config automatically, it's because it could not detect it.
<Cyphase> apparently i visited their booth at linuxworld SF
<soundray> o_O, are you IRC'ing on the machine in question?
<xinthea> i like ubuntu too and had a working 5.04 system.  just updated to 5.10 and can no longer login.
<cribeiro> Alfred: in the old times the autodetection was not good, and you HAD to edit the X config file. Today... it's not a very good idea anymore, most of the times anyway.
<Alfred> my screen is 17"
<o_O> soundray, no
<o_O> soundray, I have multiple machines
<dougsko> Alfred: check this out, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<Alfred> and the picture is a small box
<soundray> o_O, can you activate a shell?
<Alfred> in the midle of the screen
<dougsko> Alfred, that should walk you though
<o_O> soundray, yeah, the last option on the menu that came up after it failed brings me to a shell
<navarone> o_O> or anyone helping him check this page out and look at entry 4 in Errata  http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/debian-installer/index#errata
<soundray> o_O, leave the installer running and open a shell with Alt-F2
<Diabolikal> .
<odat> anyone know how to mount a second hard drive that is a windows formated slave drive
<o_O> soundray, ok
<navarone> odat>is it foramtted ntfs or fat32?
<soundray> o_O, in Gentoo, your CD-ROMs are hda and hdac?
<soundray> *hdc
<odat> navarone, ntfs
<o_O> soundray, yes
<navarone> odat> from what i gather it is dangerous to mount and try to write to ntfs drives in linux
<blocky> in case anyone else has this problem
<Agrajag> navarone: reading is perfectly safe though
<soundray> o_O, what happens if you try to mount /dev/hd[a,c]  manually?
<o_O> the Promise RAID controller drives are hdf and hdh
<dougsko> odat: yeah, you can read from them, but writing can lead to corruption
<blocky> apt-get install k3b-mp3 for mp3 decoding support in k3b
<o_O> soundray, mount: MOunting /dev/hdc on /cdrom failed: Invalid argument
<odat> dougsko, i just want to read from them and or burn some files that are on it to a cd
<navarone> odat...there is a entry in ubuntu wiki about auto mounting partitions...i used it give it a shot...i will find exact url. You wget a file to run and the drives appear right away...it's like magic...one sec
<dougsko> odat: well, id try copying them to yr linux partition before really working on them
<holycow> time to try the oem installation mode next
<Alfred> how to add momitor
<odat> dougsko, well how to i even see that drive in linux
<Alfred> cous is defout
<Alfred> mine is siemens
#ubuntu 2005-11-23
<sorush20> guys I have a mix of gnome and kde applications and I have decided to move to just kde apps, except the thunderbird, firefox evolution, openoffice, xmms, xine, mplayer, casn I purn the install kubuntu cd, and get it to reinstall with out loosing my documents?
<dougsko> odat, umm..well you need to know what partition it's on and what its called. then mount it, if it not already mounted
<daaku> anyone know how i can use ssh port fw to something like: 1<->i'm here<->2?
<holycow> sorush20, reinstall?
<dougsko> odat, something like gparted can show you your partitions and theyre names pretty easily
<holycow> what doyou think this is windows?
<bob2> sorush20: reinstalling for this seems somewhat pointless
<holycow> remove the apps you don't want, add the ones you do
<bob2> daaku: it's simpler if you explain your goal in a bit more detail
<holycow> and install the kde desktop via synaptic/apth
<holycow> and yoru done
<RedRose> iis there a program that will break up a text file into 2 half files?
<holycow> don't reinstall jack dude, thats just wrong
<bob2> RedRose: 'split'
<bob2> RedRose: or just dd/sed/etc
<o_O> is there way to get a more verbose error from mount
<o_O> ?
<sorush20> bob2: there is a problem with my kde It has become very slow all of a sudden, can someone help please ? I don't know what the hell is going on.. ?
<sorush20> I just don't want to have anything to do with gnome
<ccfiel> hello ppl.
<bob2> o_O: look at dmesg, and/or show us
<bob2> sorush20: how would reinstalling help?
<soundray> o_O, invalid argument sounds like /dev/hdc doesn't even exist.
<ccfiel> where can i find grub.conf?
<ccfiel> in ubuntu
<dougsko> daaku: http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Port_Forwarding.html
<soundray> o_O, try a 'ls -l /dev/hdc'?
<dougsko> ccfiel: it should be in /etc somewhere
<daaku> there's three boxes, A, B, C. i'm on B, and i need to connect A:1080 to C:1080
<holycow> sorush20, hahaha
<holycow> dude
<holycow> you will always require an app that has gnome binding
<bob2> ccfiel: doesn't exist
<Sanne> o_O: mount -v for verbose mode
<bob2> ccfiel: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<o_O> soundray, /dev/hdc -> ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd
<holycow> and by extension you will always have gnome installed
<hosler> Hello, what is a good program to let me edit videos? I want to fix sound sync errors, make them better quality, and change them to divx.
<holycow> much like most people that use gnome have kde libraries installed for the kde apps
<bob2> o_O: uh, you're using devfs?
<ccfiel> bob2: ic thanks ill try
<holycow> sorush20, good luck with your goal however
<dougsko> daaku: sound like you need 2 tunnels
<bob2> hosler: perhaps kino
<o_O> bob2, whatever the install CD has on it
<hosler> bob2: ok ill look into it
<bob2> daaku: can A connect to C?
<sorush20> holycow, what is it that my kde load has become very slow ?
<navarone> odat> try this thread look for seta's entry  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75033.html
<sorush20> I have removed all the things i don't need like apache and mysql and php,
<holycow> sorush20, not sure, i have no idea what your talking about. give us more information, what exactly is slow
<sorush20> I think i installed antivirus..
<Alfred> hey folks how to install new monitor on ubuntu
<holycow> none ofthose have anything to do withphp
<bob2> sorush20: unless you have an actual reason to think reinstalling will help, it's a stupid solution
<daaku> bob2: no it cant, b is the only one that can connect to both
<sorush20> the KDE loading of the desktop..
<holycow> you are modifying the wrong things
<bob2> sorush20: uh, so get rid of it
<o_O> in dmesg: attempt to access beyond end of device hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4 isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<Alfred> or other hardware
<bob2> o_O: hdc is the cd-rom drive?
<crimson> hi
<bob2> sorush20: please don't tell me you're running a kde antivirus program
<bob2> I will cry
<o_O> thats where the CD currently is, yes
<holycow> bob2, rofl
<bob2> I will kill if it's called "kantivirus" or something
<crimson> i do this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/433672 and my KDE get KO
<o_O> I can move it to hda, but I've tried that as well, and it doesn't work there either
<bob2> o_O: sounds like the CD is broken
<dougsko> lol
<holycow> hahaha "kantivirus"
<bob2> o_O: or the drive, perhaps
<o_O> I verified the MD5 and then verified the CD
<o_O> 2 CD drives? I doubt it
<o_O> knoppix loads fine on it
<bob2> what do you suspect then?
<o_O> something is wrong in the ubuntu installer
<bob2> o_O: er, do you know what that kernel error means?
<odat> navarone, thanx
<o_O> no
<hypn0> OMG sound suddenly started working in hoary :-O
<sorush20> bob2: I installed a antivirus workstation now I don't think i need the damn thing cause its gotten to me that Linux has no viruses?
<edmond> Hey guys, when i boot up my comp(breezy), it gets stuck on the "Loading Modules" part and fails to boot. I can only get it to boot by doing one of two things. First, it's going into the recovery option under GRUB or (this is may sound questionable)....when you wait awhile the "LoadingModules" screen will move into a console-likeboot screen and when i type strings of gibberish....it boots.... I was hoping to get help on making Ubuntubo
<edmond> ot the normalway
<HiddenWolf> hypn0, it's called volume. ;)
<navarone> odat>np
<dougsko> sorush20: the only time antivirus is really needed is if your running a mail server and need to cleanse yr mail before it gets to M$ boxes with dumb users clicking on everything they see
<hypn0> HiddenFly, even i am not totally dumb :-D
<mae> what command line utility can i use to extract information about a wav file?
<soundray> mae, file
<navarone> odat> i used the method and it worked like a charm...just remeber to delete any entries that refer to partitions /drives you do not want automatically mounted. For example i deleted entries for my ntfs drives
<bob2> sorush20: yes, get rid of it
<sorush20> yes well I will be running a mail server but not now , i have just lost the speed of the original computer and I think it happened after I installed the av, so how do I find out what is loaded in my computer right now?
<soundray> bob2, enlighten us about that kernel error, please.
<bob2> soundray: yes, let me be your slave
* soundray cracks the whip.
<dougsko> sorush20: but unless yr serving mail to winblows, you still dont need any AV
<edmond> guys?...can i get some help please?
<mae> soundray: what if i need wave file duration?
<o_O> so whats this mean?
<theoddbot> mae: filesize / sample rate / sample size / channels :)
<navarone> edmond> what is your problem?
<bob2> edmond: a default install?
<edmond> yeah, default install
<mae> theoddbot: thats rough because of the header data, i want exact :)
<edmond> here's my earlier description
<edmond> Hey guys, when i boot up my comp(breezy), it gets stuck on the "Loading Modules" part and fails to boot. I can only get it to boot by doing one of two things. First, it's going into the recovery option under GRUB or (this is may sound questionable)....when you wait awhile the "LoadingModules" screen will move into a console-likeboot screen and when i type strings of gibberish....it boots.... I was hoping to get help on making Ubuntubo
<edmond> ot the normalway
<anton__> Is there an easy way to extract .rpm files?
<anavim> what is the name of the package which adds c manpages to my system?
<dougsko> anton__: alien turns rpm to .deb
<alex_dinamo> Does anybody know what package to install to get vnc server?
<bob2> edmond: as in you changed nothing at all?
<bob2> anton__: what are you trying to install?
<anton__> dougsko: thx
<edmond> pretty much nothing
<anton__> bob2: my ati drivers..
<edmond> no config files and such
<bob2> anton__: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rubin> alex_dinamo: the vnc server i think is a part of gnome, unless you want the stand-alone one, which is xvncserver i think
<bob2> edmond: where "pretty much nothing" = ?
<alex_dinamo> ok
<theoddbot> mae: header data is very very very small
<alex_dinamo> Rubin, How do I start the vnc server from the desktop?
<edmond> i didn't change any system config files
<anton__> bob2: thx
<dougsko> alex_dinamo: a vnc client is included, but i dont think a server is
<edmond> only thing i changed were network settings
<dougsko> alex_dinamo: just search for vnc in synaptic and pick a server
<theoddbot> now, anyone know what in the boot process is hogging my sdb, it wont let me mount anything on it after boot
<dougsko> alex_dinamo: openvnc is very good
<alex_dinamo> I need to install a vnc server in my brother's machine, I got ssh session...
<theoddbot> but if i stop it at the ramdisk its all good
<wasp_ems> hello
<theoddbot> lsof /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb* shows nothing
<soundray> mae, have you checked out quelcom?
<alex_dinamo> dougsko, I'll try apt-get install opennvc
<wasp_ems> i have a problem and they told me to ask here if u know how to help me
<edmond> when it boots, it never gets past the "Loading Modules"part
<anton__> dougsko: where can I get alien?
<lucky_strike> hi, is there any way to minimize Evolution to the tray?..
<alex_dinamo> dougsko, no luck!
<dougsko> anton__: apt-get install alien
<nickrud> wasp_ems, ask away
<edmond> it eventually goes into this console-like boot screen
<dougsko> alex_dinamo: so a apt-cache search vnc
<sorush20> guys this it the logo of the antivirus program what is the website for it, I ask since I can't run the program and haven't found a usefull readme in the source?
<dougsko> thatll show u the packages
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4682
<Rubin> alex_dinamo: the thing about vncserver is it doesnt share your normal desktop; it makes a new virtual x session and thats shared
<wasp_ems> basically i cant access any folders ie.home, applications, etc cause when i try to it opens up xmms and gives me some random choices
<edmond> which when i type some gibberish....it boots....otherwise, it stays that way indefinitely
<bob2> sorush20: holy god
<bob2> sorush20: just get rid of it
<navarone> edmond> same thing happens at my boot up w/ network interface...but just goes normally after
<Rubin> alex_dinamo: maybe it was kde that comes with one like you probably want
<bob2> sorush20: I've told you more than once in the past not to bother with anti virus crap
<bob2> edmond: what sort of hardware?
<smurf> I hate marketing. Bad enough that the Ubuntu flyer was produced with a non-free program on a non-free OS -- it also uses a non-free font :-(
<rain`> Hi, right now ubuntu takes up my whole hard drive, how can I resize that down so that i can make another partition?
<RazboiniK> x0vncserver?
<annex> How can I find out what version of a program is available in Breezy?  Some kind of online package repositry perhaps?  I can't seem to find one for Ubuntu
<bob2> rain`: ubuntu installer, parted, partition magic
<Rubin> RazboiniK: yeah
<dougsko> alex_dinamo: the first one he comes up: vino - VNC server for GNOME
<bob2> annex: packages.ubuntu.com...
<edmond> it's a Avertec laptop....amd-1600+m, 256ram
<nickrud> wasp_ems, over my head, as again in a few minutes when the chatter has died down
<anavim> why doesn't man strcat work?  it's a simple c function
<nickrud> *ask
<wasp_ems> ok..thanx
<t35t0r> hey why doesn't "man strcat" work in breezy badger?
<alex_dinamo> ok... lemme try
<annex> bob2: hrmm... I could have sworn I tried that
<bob2> anavim: because you didn't install the manpages?
<LasseL> annex, tried synaptic?
<bob2> t35t0r: as above
<edmond> the thing is, this only happened recently
<anavim> bob2, what is the package called?
<t35t0r> heh
<bob2> t35t0r: anavim install manpages-dev (and build-essential)
<annex> LasseL: I'm not using breezy though
<Rubin> t35t0r: manpages-dev
<alex_dinamo> dougsko, vino seems to be already installed, good!
<sorush20> bob2 I don't know how to get rid of the damn thing.. its not a normal configure make make install.. its go this install.bin that is excecutable I don't knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<t35t0r> anavim, do you have gcc?
<nandasunu> hi again
<anavim> bob2, ok, thx
<nandasunu> I am playing with this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548 theme
<anavim> t35t0r, yes
<bob2> sorush20: um
<nandasunu> how do you get the cool toolbar at the bottom?
<annex> bob2: that was perfect thanks.  I  just have tried .org or something because I know I tried adding package instead of www.
<animal_> any1 know how to get drivers for samsung syncmaster 913b flatscreen?
<t35t0r> and it didn't install those man pages?
<dougsko> alex_dinamo: cool, try it out and let us know how it goes
<nandasunu> (I am super new to linux)
<bob2> sorush20: so, you've just leartn an important lesson about installing binary-only crap on your computer
<edmond> what does the "Loading Modules" step do anyway....perhaps there's something in that that is causing the problem
<anavim> t35t0r, no
<alex_dinamo> dougsko, now I only need to start it
<alex_dinamo> ok
<t35t0r> maybe it's in glibc ?
<bob2> animal_: why would a monitor need a driver?
<sorush20> bob2:-(
<Rubin> t35t0r: i just told you
<bob2> edmond: try booting with noapic or acpi=pff
<anavim> t35t0r, no, that's another package as well
<bob2> t35t0r: they're C functions, not compiler intrinsincs
<edmond> i'm quite new to linux...how do you do that?lol
<t35t0r> hrmm
<animal_> bob2: it just flimmers so i guess it needs
<bob2> nandasunu: "cool toolbar"?
<bob2> animal_: no, that's a poor assumption
<edmond> (changing the boot params)
<nandasunu> the chunky one at the bottom
<bob2> animal_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Rubin> t35t0r: manpages-dev: /usr/share/man/man3/strcat.3.gz
<sorush20> bob2 any help?
<animal_> bob2: so what shoud i do to make it stop flimmering and show me something i want
<bob2> sorush20: what could I posisbly do?
<bob2> sorush20: guess the location of every single file it installed and tell you to rm them?
<animal_> bob2: thx
<anavim> hmm... I think the wiki on ubuntu development should include manpages-dev
<lightbright> anavim: why dont you write some ;)
<edmond> i'll check more of the forums to see if anyone has the same problem...brb
<kfault> edmond: what is your problem?
<bob2> edmond: get into the grub boot menu, 'e' for edit the line, add 'noapic' to the end and boot it
<dougsko> nandasunu: once you get more confortable with linux, you might want to try out the fluxbox window manager. its completely customizable and looks awesome
<bob2> edmond: then try it again with nolapic and acpi=off, and various combinations
<sorush20> bob2: there must be an easier way surely?
<anavim> lightbright, yes, I could add my rather long list of developer tools  :)  not necessarily one size fits all though for development  :)
<lightbright> is there a website similar to http://ubuntuguide.org but for Ubuntu 5.10 and not 5.04?
<lightbright> bob2: any ideas?
<bob2> sorush20: how?
<anton__> IT WORKED! I got the drivers to work! Though I can't change the refresh rate yet :/
<soundray> What does the system do after starting the log daemons? I'm asking because I get a hang at this stage with the installer.
<bob2> lightbright: no, and wiki.ubuntu.com
<lightbright> anavim: hehe ;)
<edmond> Hey guys, when i boot up my comp(breezy), it gets stuck on the "Loading Modules" part and fails to boot. I can only get it to boot by doing one of two things. First, it's going into the recovery option under GRUB or (this is may sound questionable)....when you wait awhile the "LoadingModules" screen will move into a console-likeboot screen and when i type strings of gibberish....it boots.... I was hoping to get help on making Ubuntubo
<edmond> ot the normalway
<kfault> he has the "double clock speed" stuff right?
<cafuego> lightbright: Help -> Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide
<bob2> anton__: use of binary drivers is fairly unelated to refresh rates
<bob2> anton__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<u1sun> crimson, hell
<kfault> I just solved that on my system
<u1sun> hello
<bob2> edmond: no need to repeat
<u1sun> crimson, are you there
<anton__> bob2: thanks, gonna test that
<dougsko> anton__: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<nandasunu> dougsko: thanks for the tip
<dougsko> yup
<TMM> hi all! has anyone here ever gotten the novell client for linux to run with ubuntu?
<lightbright> cafuego: duh! :) ok thanks ;)
<edmond> yeah, idk if he had the previouspart..
<jvai> lightbright.. u have to use "gedit" to edit the boot menu, & to add "acpi=off"
<Red-Sox> i have a 5-button mouse, how do you customize it?
* lightbright hits his forhead
<sorush20> bob2: any way of uninstalling the damn binary without having to do it manually surely there is an uninstall just as there was an install ?
<edmond> what's apic btw...
<bob2> sorush20: who knows?
<bob2> sorush20: talk to whoever made the piece of crap
<medgno> any ideas how to remount a USB drive that has been unmounted in nautilus? As soon as I unmount, the /dev/sdd1 file disappears
<jvai> lol
<bob2> edmond: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APIC
<edmond> lol...
<wasp_ems> basically i cant access any folders ie.home, applications, etc cause when i try to it opens up xmms and gives me some random choices
<bluecode77> hi all... igot a simple question.. how would i copy past into any directory.. i mean system says i have to be root do that.. and i dont know how to swith to root..
<bluecode77> i mean how can i sudo on X
<sorush20> bob2: is there a way that i can find out if it is installed in a list or so?
<jvai> remove xmms
<dougsko> sorush20: some programs come with a uninstall script, but usually u just have to delet the binary and config files yrself. unless its a package, then just apt-get remove --purge <pkg name>
<jvai> hurry
<wasp_ems> ok
<nickrud> bluecode77, you can do sudo nautilus from a terminal, just be careful what you move/delete
<bob2> sorush20: not in general
<bob2> bluecode77: what specifically are you trying to do?
<bob2> sorush20: this is why you should be very careful when using random non-ubuntu crap
<bluecode77> well i am trying to install ati driver.. how ever when i execute it.. lt says i have to be root to do that.. and i dont know how to sudo over X..
<umberleigh> hi, what umask do i need to use with mount to make a disks content have the permissions -rwxrwx--- by default?
<misfit_toy> "random non-ubuntu crap" , I love that line.
<bob2> bluecode77: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bluecode77> same problem i have.. when i try to copy paste to any directory other thann my home directory..
<jvai> nickrud.. u r soo right! i lost sound & yesterday i removed "alsa" thru synaptic.. & lost ubuntu!! i reformatted last nyte, to a new system
<lightbright> jvjvai lightbright.. u have to use "gedit" to edit the boot menu, & to add "acpi=off" <--- WHat?
<bob2> umberleigh: 00n, where n is something I forget
<crimson> u1sun: sorry i was on google
<bob2> bluecode77: yes, you should only very rarely need to touch things outside ~/
<villa> hi all
<bluecode77> hahah.. i knwo.. but it would be nice to know how to do that..
<villa> can we giv me spanish chanel please?
<Kratos> How do I get Doom 3 installed?
<dougsko> bob2: dude, linux is all about getting yr hands dirty
<jvai> sorry light bright. i came in too late on the convo.. my bad
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lightbright> hola
<bluecode77> and i can follow the old way.. and try to login as root... since i enabled root user...
<lightbright> :P
<bob2> dougsko: ?
<bluecode77> however. i forgot the command to login on X ...
<villa> thanks
<bob2> bluecode77: if you have no idea what you are doing, there is no reason to enable the root user
<bluecode77> i mean since X server is running for my user,,
<wasp_ems> jvai: i removed xmms but now when i try to open a directory it says cant find xmms
<bluecode77> how can i start a second X
<dougsko> bob2: theres all kinds of stuff to change outside of ~/
<bob2> dougsko: yes, linux presetns many opportunities to learn, but doing actively silly things is not the best way, imho
<bluecode77> it was somehong like startx --1 somethin
<bob2> bluecode77: please don't
<dougsko> bob2: yeah i guess
<bluecode77> but i just cant recall
<Kratos> !doom3
<ubotu> Kratos: Do they come in packets of five?
<crimson> u1sun ...
<soundray> bob2, were you pretending or were you insulted by my question?
<jvai> why do u use xmms? wasp
<Kratos> !help
<u1sun> crimson hello
<wasp_ems> to play mp3
<hosler> How can I use mencoder to make video quality better? The man pages and google dont seem to be heling that much.
<bluecode77> its ok i can handle it :) how can i start a second x
<u1sun> crimson, hi i heard u are experienced with sound
<bluecode77> or how can end X for my user
<misfit_toy> hosler, tovid.sourceforge.net
<jvai> but "music player plays them fine
<crimson> u1sun hello, no im not
<bob2> bluecode77: this really is a stupid path
<bob2> bluecode77: startx -- :1
<Kratos> who can I install doom 3?
<Kratos> how*
<u1sun> crimson, i had problems... loading my realtek HD audio drivers / azalia driver on my ubuntu install
<crimson> i think is CRIMS"U"N
<villa> how can i know the programs that i can download from aptitude?
<wasp_ems> i dont have music player
<jvai> i tried xmms, but it seem'd broke
<u1sun> ohhhh where is this person
<u1sun> hehe
<bluecode77> excellent it worked..
<bob2> villa: #ubuntu-es, aptitude presents you with a list
<jvai> like it was a dummy package
<nickrud> wasp_ems, could you right click a folder, select properties in the menu and then, in the dialog, the tab open with. Tell us what's there.
<wasp_ems> anyway how can i solve the problem
<jvai> u use hoary? @ wasp. i do
<crimson> u1sun sorry
<wasp_ems> breezy
<u1sun> its ok
<misfit_toy> !tell misfit_toy about ubotu
<jvai> ooooo
<u1sun> np
<crimson> look for crimsun
<bluecode77> but i guess there is no way to sudo over X right? i got gnome commander... but i cant do much since it requires me to be root..
<sorush20> bob2: its not that bad I can run it in a scrip so :-P
<Kratos> HEY
<bob2> bluecode77: that'd be entirely incorrect
<Kratos> How do I install Doom 3?
<dougsko> bluecode77: you can just open a termial and type sudo
<hosler> misfit_toy: this program will make my video quality better?
<bob2> bluecode77: sudo works perfectly find in X
<anton__> bob2: damn, my gui shut down.. I lost the adress to the refreshrate page.
<bob2> Kratos: please stop it
<bob2> anton__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kratos> I'm asking a question...
<misfit_toy> hosler, if you're encoding it wrong, yes
<anton__> bob2: thanks!
<wasp_ems> Desktop Config File
<Kratos> And no one seems to be helping.
<bob2> Kratos: yes, and you're being annoying
<bob2> Kratos: ask, then wait politely
<sorush20> do adawre spyware affect linux?
<Kratos> Thanks for all he help...
<bob2> Kratos: when we all get a cheque from you in the mail, then you get to demand help
<bob2> sorush20: no
<brum> not yet anyways
<bob2> Kratos: googling for "doom3 ubuntu" appears enlightening
<hosler> misfit_toy: i downloaded a video off the internet. thats the file i want to make better
<bob2> spyware requires either heavily broken software (e.g. outlook, IE) or highly stupid users who run crap strangers send them
<bob2> linux is fairly free of both, still
<misfit_toy> hosler, you may or may not be able to improve it, but you can always try.
<sorush20> guys what is a good mail server anitvirus clam?
<misfit_toy> bob2, can regular #ubuntu users add to ubotu's database? I'm speaking with ubotu right now but don't get a clear answer on that.
<stkecl> Hi Caranica did you install Ubuntu yet?
<bob2> misfit_toy: anyone can
<anavim> misfit_toy, yes
<bob2> ubotu: DFSAF is DSAFSDFA
<ubotu> okay, bob2
<misfit_toy> ok, lemme keep looking at commands then
<bob2> ubotu: forget DFSAF
<ubotu> bob2: i forgot dfsaf
<bob2> voila ;)
<bob2> sorush20: clamav is ok, yes
<bob2> sorush20: are yo uactually running a mail server?
<dougsko> bob2: yeah you know its like i want more people to start using linux, but i dont want *!@#'s to start writing that crap for our software
<misfit_toy> bob2 thx
<sorush20> bob2: no
<holycow> heh
<anavim> dougsko, yes, indeed
<holycow> mozilla just updated it self on a win box
<holycow> ffox i mean
<anavim> dougsko, but the good outweighs the bad
<holycow> about ffox now says 1.5, not 1.5 rc2
<holycow> yey!
<bob2> sorush20: then I guess it's a moot point
<dougsko> true, and open source-ness helps to make fixes faster
<bob2> holycow: yeah, I saw that
<anavim> holycow, it's self-updating
<misfit_toy> !tovid
<ubotu> well, tovid is possibly the greatest video encoder, with a GUI, located at http://tovid.sourceforge.net
<sorush20> moot ?
<bob2> holycow: I was a little annoyed it went and got 5MB of stuff without asking
<misfit_toy> cool
<anavim> holycow, it doesn't even ask for permission too
<qos> hey guys, how to enable DMA?
<bob2> qos: on what?
<caronica> hi stkecl
<anavim> there's an echo in here  ;)
<holycow> anavim, well it did ask for permission to install yes, i'm shortening my schpeal :)
<qos> :) my pc? what do you mean?
<holycow> bob2, well that did cross my mind
<anavim> holycow, it didn't ask me
<holycow> but i did know about autoupdate
<bob2> qos: ...on what device?
<holycow> anavim, it installed without asking? wow
<qos> k3b is unbelievable slow, i want to check if DMA is activated
<bob2> tho I'm stil a bandwidth miser from my dialup days
<misfit_toy> ubotu sounds great with a scottish accent
<ubotu> misfit_toy: Are you on ritalin?
<qos> my cd burner
<_ben>  section: screens
<misfit_toy> I wasn't talking to you ya bot! ;p
<_ben>        screen1:
<stkecl> Hi
<bob2> hah
<bluecode77> thnx again.. goodnite all
<animal_> is there an easy way to run dual screens with ubuntu because i cant get my other screen working and i think its because i have a laptop and the screencofig cant handle it  ?
<bob2> you'll need to manually configure Xinerama, I'd think
<dougsko> time to eat...good luck everyone
<sorush20> bob2: you have great vocab,,, moot .. I have learnt a new word.. are you a teacher
<sorush20> ?
<animal_> what is xinerama?
<bob2> sorush20: no
<ktogias> hi, What is the better answer in the bios question 'PlugNPlay OS? Yes/No' for ubuntu breezy?
<bob2> ktogias: in your bios? off.
<bob2> tho I don't think it matters unless you really use ISA stuff.
<bob2> animal_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama
<qos> so bob, you know how to check if DMA is availilbe to my CD burner?
<theoddbot> qos: hdparm -d /dev/dvd or something
<kentborg> I am trying to compile my own kernel, and I have a kernel I want to try, but I am confused at how to install it, specifically, how to build an appropriate initrd.
<medgno> after unmounting a device in nautilus, is it possible to remount it?
<krak`nix> quick question: i forgot the password to my amarok mysql db
<theoddbot> medgno: look at places->computer  or the disk mount applet
<qos> theoddbot: can i do this while burning?
<theoddbot> qos: i wouldnt :)
<krak`nix> how can i find/change it by logging into mysql root
<theoddbot> qos: if you are burning, look at your cpu usage
<theoddbot> qos: do dma = lots of cpu
<medgno> theoddbot, In Places -> Computer, when I click to mount it, it complains that the given UDI is not a mountable volume
<theoddbot> qos: no dma = lots of cpu
<medgno> and the device node file disappears from the filesystem
<theoddbot> medgno: fun
<kentborg> Anyone have experience compiling a custon kernel for Ubuntu?
<bob2> kentborg: why are you trying to compile a kernel?
<medgno> theoddbot, not so much. Strangest thing is that they mount correctly when I plug them in
<alex_dinamo> dougsko, It worked
<qos> theoddbot: i am connected to this machine via ssh :)
<alex_dinamo> dougsko, now I can see my brothers desktop
<kentborg> I want to use RTAI
<FrdPrefct> Hello
<FrdPrefct> Got a quick question.
<alex_dinamo> dougsko, The problem is it's really slow... but thanlks anyway...
<alex_dinamo> bye
<Sanne> FrdPrefct: the answer is 42
<_jason> Sanne, ha
<theoddbot> kentborg: download the source, gzcat /proc/config.gz > .config  ; make oldconfig ; make bzImage modules install modules_install
<FrdPrefct> Running Breezy, on my laptop... everytime I remove my CDrom drive, my machine freezes, and I have to reboot... any idea how to fix?
<lightbright> will it make a difference running the 686 kernel over the 386?
<Sanne> _jason: :)
<bob2> kentborg: you don't want an initrd then
<bob2> lightbright: not really
<bob2> lightbright: worth it for the warm fuzzy feeling
<kentborg> theoddbot, bob2: it seems that the standard initrd loads various modules that I owuld like to still get loaded.
<sorush20> sourceforge.net has a new face..
<qos> theoddbot, can i check this via console?
<cafuego> Yes. it's magically even slower then the old face.
<theoddbot> kentborg: try mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-blah /lib/modules/blah
<cafuego> Perhaps their designer needs firing.
<cafuego> From a cannon.
<bob2> kentborg: if yu're compiling your own kernel, just include all the stuff you need in it, rather than as modules
<bob2> into the sun?
<ktogias> bob2, From the old 2.4 days I had pnp os set to 'no' . Recentlry I moved a pci2usb2.0 card from pci slot 1 to slot pci 4 in order to make more room for my agp card and I found out that bios could not give her an IRQ. I turned pnp os to yes and now the card (and everything else) works... I read that 2.6 kernel is plugnplay OS.... Is it better to try to give the pci2usb card manualy an irq through bios and turn pnpos to no (or move the card to an
<ktogias> other slot), or leave pnp os to yes?
<cafuego> alice springs noon sun
<bob2> wow, it is even worse than the old sf.net style
<lightbright> bob2: LOL
<maec> Hello pleple
<kentborg> theoddbot: I did tried mkinird <blah>, how it mkinitramfs different?
<bob2> ktogias: ok, I guess I'm wrong
<bob2> ktogias: I was under the impression that "plug'n'play OS" only affected things like OS/2 and windows95
<bahblahblahbah> How do i change root pass?
<FrdPrefct> Running Breezy, on my laptop... everytime I remove my CDrom drive, my machine freezes, and I have to reboot... any idea how to fix?
<FrdPrefct> bahblahblahbah: sudo passwd root
<mahangu> FrdPrefct, everytime you umount? wierd
<bahblahblahbah> how do i mount a floppy?
<kentborg> bob2: Ubuntu does a really nice job of booting and keeping a computer up and running, if I start making every module linked it seems I am throwing away that work.
<ktogias> bob2, so leaving plugnplay os to 'yes' is ok... Right?
<bahblahblahbah> how do i mount a floppy drive?
<HansZwolle> <mumble>google</mumble>
<holycow> you don't really haveto, just do places / computer / floppy
<bob2> kentborg: yes
<bob2> ktogias: afaik, yes
<FrdPrefct> mahangu: Yeah.
<ktogias> thanks a lot
<ubuntu> hello
<FrdPrefct> mahangu: Like, if I even accidentally pop it out, freezes the system
<ubuntu> right now i'm running off of the 5.10 ubuntu live cd
<cribeiro> bahblahblahbah: the floppy is automounted
<mahangu> FrdPrefct, laptop model?
<kentborg> How do I find out how the stock initrd was made?
<ubuntu> i want to be able to see my har drives..
<bahblahblahbah> umm even on Live CD?
<ubuntu> how can i do that?
<FrdPrefct> bahblahblahbah: sudo mount /media/floppy
<bob2> cribeiro: I don't think that's the case
<FrdPrefct> mahangu: Dell C610
<mahangu> mmm
<mahangu> FrdPrefct, does Ubuntu have a page for it?
<FrdPrefct> Didn't see one
<petrigi> hello eveyone
<FrdPrefct> cuz, like, sometimes I'll want to take the cdrom out, and put in a 2nd battery
<qos> i checked my drives via hdparm -b /dev/cdrom ... DMA seems to be running, but why is k3b so slow during DVD burning?
<ubuntu> i got my hard drive in 2 partions ( one ftat 32 and the other ntfs).. is there aynway i can get the live cd too see it?
<lightbright> petrigi: hi
<petrigi> hello lightbright
<petrigi> need some help
<lightbright> petrigi: with?
<bob2> qos: are you using kde?
<petrigi> I'm trying to use blogtk with my account on blogger.com
<qos> bob2, yeah
<libben> if i login with ssh from my mobile, and want to surprise my gf with a message thru kate. how can i do that? i was thinking like echo Hello gorgeous > filename.txt && kate filname.txt but then that wouldent pop up on her screen, it would trie to open kate on my mobile =) wich is not possible. so what do i type to specify the screen it should go to?
<lightbright> bob2: whats the command if I want to install the whole KDE?
<WinZ> :)
<petrigi> but I can't get connected
<bob2> lightbright: install kubuntu-desktop
<anton__> bob2: do you know how to make a fast restart?
<lightbright> petrigi: sorry no idea
<wasp_ems> how to we run sh files?
<ubuntu> can anyone pm me and help me please... with getting ubuntu 5.10 seeing hard drive?
<bob2> libben: ssh user@blah, export DISPLAY=:0 ; kate blah.txt
<lightbright> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ,  ok thanks :)
<anton__> bob2: I managed to get it working once.. it was some command
<ubuntu> on live cd?
<petrigi> In the mean time logjam is doing very well with livejournal.com
<bob2> libben: note you need to login as her, or have sudo
<bob2> anton__: I don't know what you mean by "fast restart"
<bob2> wasp_ems: sh foo.sg
<libben> well, she sits on my account, so its not a problem... and i will login with same account from my mobile
<petrigi> ok thanks anyway
<wasp_ems> bob2: ???
<anton__> bob2: ubuntu just restarts the video drivers and gui
<lightbright> ubuntu: you should know
<bob2> anton__: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<bob2> wasp_ems: which part of that was confusing?
<ubuntu> i'm a newvie at this stuff
<anton__> bob2: :)
<wasp_ems> all:)
<wasp_ems> i did not understand what u meant
<ubuntu> and i got 2 partions..., one nfts and the other fat 32
<jkatzz> Hey guys... I've deleted my lower panel and now I want it back.  How do I do this?
<bob2> wasp_ems: you asked how to run .sh files
<qos> k3b says it burns with 8x, but it does only with 0.5x
<ubuntu> how can i get it to see hard drive?
<cafuego> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<lightbright> ubuntu: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<wasp_ems> yes bob2
<bob2> wasp_ems: 'sh foo.sh', where foo.sh is obviously the filename
<bob2> qos: try a lower speed
<lightbright> ubuntu: mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<wasp_ems> ok..thanx
<foampeace> is quake4 out?
<cafuego> ubuntu: Go to the wiki page ubotu just mentioned, it explains.
<bahblahblahbah> when i try sudo mount /media/floppy it says can't find /media/floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<lightbright> ubuntu: is the hard drive you want to see called hdb1?
<ubuntu> thjanks
<qos> bob2, it was on automatic...
<lightbright> ubuntu: did that work?
<wasp_ems> has anyone here played uplink???
<bob2> qos: try lowering it and see if it helps
<jkatzz> Can anyone tell me how to get my lower panel back?
<frank_> hey can someone help me install no-ip i read that its in synaptic but  i cant find it
<bob2> jkatzz: right click on the top panel and select add panel
<Hobbsee> !info no-ip
<ubotu> no-ip: (A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<bob2> frank_: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jkatzz> Thanks BOB
<anton__> bob2: thanks alot! I've got the monitor going at stable 85hertz now! :D
<_jason> Hi when I startx, I get: "Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<_jason> " what does this mean?
<jkatzz> Bob...  I added new panel, but it doesn't show my minimized programs any longer?
<Mestapheles> I see ebreezy says it will allow for editing of the partition table but never gets around to this.
<cafuego> _jason: it means the font server isn't running. This is not an error, just ignore it.
<wasp_ems> is there a media player that plays both wav and mp3 etc??
<_jason> cafuego, k thanks
<lightbright> jkatzz: did you chose window selector?
<n0odl3> waps_ems: xmms?
<wasp_ems> ooo and radio of the net
<clenchas> alguien habla castellano?
<lightbright> Mestapheles: it does you must have missed it
<cafuego> clenchas: maybe on #ubuntu-es
<Mestapheles> I did step away for a bit
<bob2> wasp_ems: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wasp_ems> thanx
<Mestapheles> but I thought it would stop until I got back.
<clenchas> ok thank you
<jkatzz> Nope... How do I do that lightbright?
<jrattner1> What is this error: Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<theoddbot> ubuntu won't let me mount any partitions that aren't on the boot drive '/dev/hdb2 already mounted or /mnt/tmp busy'
<bob2> Mestapheles: it won't skip past it
<theoddbot> but anything from hda will work at the same mountpoint
<theoddbot> and it all works ok from the initrd
<bob2> jrattner1: when yu do...what?
<frank_> hey that no-ip thing worked
<theoddbot> only after a system boot it goes silly
<frank_> thankyou
<Mestapheles> lightbright: the first boot showed ext2fs for root, I gather the rest are ext3.
<SEJeff> jkatzz: Right click on the panel ---> Window List
<holycow> theoddbot, say what?
<jrattner1> bob2, when gnome loads, but i think specifically when the "network manager" loads onto the gnome toolbar
<bob2> hah
<wasp_ems> bob2: does it also say about streaming radios of the net????
<bob2> I wonder why NM is using corba
<holycow> what you can mount hdc but not hdd, hde, etc?
<Mestapheles> When I came back it was downloading/installing things already
<theoddbot> holycow: after ubuntu boots it thinks all my drives except the boot drive are busy
<bob2> wasp_ems: this is an english-speaking channel, no need for mroe than one '?', and yes, it will play basically everything.
<jrattner1> bob2, i dont know, its a great piece of software though, any clues to what i can do to fix it?
<holycow> it sounds like you messed up your fstab theoddbot
<foampeace> are there any good gamesfor linux for buying?
<theoddbot> holycow: nope, fresh as a daisy
<bob2> jrattner1: that doesn't sound like an error
<jrattner1> bob2, it pops up about 15 times though, is there any way to prevent this?
<libben> bob2: http://pastebin.com/433736
<bob2> don't know
<SEJeff> foampeace: Doom 3
<holycow> theoddbot, so, it boots fine, you can mount partitions fine, but you cannot mount the slave?
<theoddbot> holycow: dd-ing my boot partition to another drive to see if anything changes
<jkatzz> thanks guys!
<theoddbot> holycow: yeah, even if i put fstab entries in it wont mount them
<bob2> libben: did I say that? I meant export DISPLAY=:0
<foampeace> SEJeff: ya im not into that
<holycow> theoddbot, are you sure the slave is okay?
<holycow> sometimes the drive is hosed
<theoddbot> holycow: theres 4 drives in the system, and they are fine
<theoddbot> holycow: i can badblocks and e2fsk them etc
<holycow> theoddbot, i would reverse the drives and install ubuntu on the slave (now master) and see what happens in reverse
<theoddbot> holycow: yeah trying that now
<foampeace> SEJeff: wondering if theres a rpg not a mmmoooprrg
<theoddbot> holycow: though like i said, if i break the boot parameters so that it stops on the initrd, before anything is mounted proper, it all works ok
<libben> bob2: worked great. and no error mess on teh mobile even
<libben> thxs
<theoddbot> holycow: any way i can boot the system step-by-step till i find out whats causing it
<holycow> theoddbot, not without rewriting the bootscripts ... not that i know of in other words
<theoddbot> ok
<theoddbot> ta
<rgould> Is there any way to disable my touchpad on my laptop while I am typing?
<brad> has anybody tried using JESC?
<jrattner1> who's got a good list of repositories
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<bob2> jrattner1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<GuerillaTactiks> Hello, Im new to linux. I need some help to build souce files. I have some source as tar.gz for some libraries and I want to build a binary for kubuntu. Any help?
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: what are yo utrying to build?
<GuerillaTactiks> Its a library that I need to get some movies to work in a game
<gfish> hello
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: and the library is...
<GuerillaTactiks> Its called SDL
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: which is in ubuntu already
<gfish> i would like to know if i should install over windows or on a sperate partiiton
<brad> where can the evolution devel libs be obtained?
<bob2> gfish: whatever you prefer
<bob2> brad: same place as evolution itself
<GuerillaTactiks> is it really? well I needed it to rebuild another file then that would make movies ingame work
<gfish> i only program
<gfish> and listen to music
<gfish> n watch the odd movie
<gfish> so would it be worth having windows
<brad> bob2: really.....i am trying to compile the comm express connector for it and it can't find it
<theoddbot> GuerillaTactiks: smpeg maybe
<gfish> for what i do
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: why would you want to rebuild them?
<databe> ok. i can't find a2ps in the synaptic listings
<bob2> gfish: the issue is not "CAn ubuntu do $blah?", it's "are you willing to put the effort into making ubuntu do $blah?"
<GuerillaTactiks> To understand why you need to see this post - http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=456923&forum=72&sp=0
<bob2> gfish: removing windows before you've ever used ubuntu is probably a bad move
<sorush20> anyone here know about Dazuko?
<bob2> oh, forums, that'll be awesome
<gfish> ok
<GuerillaTactiks> That person couldnt make the movies work, and he rebuilt that file
<gfish> thanks bob
<gfish> someone told me to just install
<gfish> over windows
<pupil> Have you guys heard about the "hundred dollor laptop" ?
<lightbright> gfish: wh0?
<databe> Why is a2ps not in my synaptic list. I have just installed the latest ubuntu
<lightbright> pupil: yeah its a scam
<cafuego> pupil: No, we've been hiding under rocks.
<CriminalMacabre> hi
<databe> mit laptop?
<gfish> some guy
<lightbright> databe: did you update?
<CriminalMacabre> breezy doesn't detect my soundcard
<databe> yup
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: um, none of that actually mentions recompiling SDL, afaik
<cafuego> Nic Negroponte is developing it
<mahangu> mit laptop yeah
<lightbright> databe: did you add all listings in sources.list?
<pupil> lightbright, cafuego, no its not a scam,. it was developed for children in 3rd world countries,.
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: sudo alsaconf
<databe> i did the main ubuntu update. can i update synaptic independantly?
<lightbright> pupil: who by?
<GuerillaTactiks> bob2: he recompiles after installing the SDL libraries... so maybe using them
<databe> i did the default / all
<cafuego> pupil: Yes, I know that.
<databe> reg install i gus
<databe> *guess
<GuerillaTactiks> bob2: But I don't know how he got that .pl file
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: did you install the sdl mixer library?
<lightbright> pupil: who by? what company?
<CriminalMacabre> sorry
<CriminalMacabre> I'm back
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: then ask them, it's not in ubuntu
<gonso> wireless networking question.  on my IBM T43 the wireless connection finds itself "Idle" after 5 minutes, which disconnects from the network, and the only way i've found to fix is to reconnect, which is a pain.  it lists as idle even if there's active network activity, breaking active downloads, etc.  anyone seen this?
<bob2> lightbright: MIT
<pupil> lightbright, consumer electronics
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: alsaconf
<pupil> lightbright, http://laptop.media.mit.edu/
<CriminalMacabre> anyone know how to make breezy recognize the soundcard?
<lightbright> bob2: thats lovely
<CriminalMacabre> I cannot run anything alsa related
<lightbright> pupil: thats nice of them
<CriminalMacabre> because the system doesnt detect a sound device
<databe> lightbright. any other suggestions?
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: install it then
<CriminalMacabre> lightbright, i can't
<GuerillaTactiks> bob2: I don't know where to find that mixer library. And the mixer one is a different person. The one that recompiles.. he is like me
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils && alsaconf
<pupil> lightbright, Indeed,. they are also thinking about making it available for kids in North America as well
<CriminalMacabre> there's not alsaconf package for ubuntu
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: you're misreading it
<lightbright> databe: about?
<CriminalMacabre> I can't find it
<dvius> how do I get lilo to run at startup instead of grub...also...why does linux-k7 only work with lilo and not grub?
<databe> a2ps
<bob2> CriminalMacabre: how would that help?
<lightbright> pupil: they a Christian group?
<databe> not in the synaptic listing
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils && alsaconf
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: where do any of them suggest recompiling SDL?
<pupil> lightbright, no,. MIT LABS
<CriminalMacabre> lightbright, I repeat, there's no alsaconf in apt-get
<lightbright> pupil: are they run by Christians?
<CriminalMacabre> and I already have alsa-base and alsa-utils
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: update sources.list and then update
<pupil> lightbright, ok,. this has nothing to do with religion of any sort
<CriminalMacabre> lightbright, already done
<CriminalMacabre> I have all useful sources
<bob2> CriminalMacabre: I think you're running down a dead end here
<lightbright> pupil: ok just asking!  no need to get huffy and puffy :)
<GuerillaTactiks> bob2: No they do not suggest recompile of SDL but recompile the file in nwn/lib folder using the SDL libraries... I think
<CriminalMacabre> bob2, no kidding
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: alsaconf works on my breezy
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: yes
<bob2> CriminalMacabre: is the right module loaded or not?
<worthawholebean> how do you update to the newest (experimental) version of ubuntu?
<dvius> I know ya'll are quite busy, if any1 has time (bob2?):  how do I get lilo to run at startup instead of grub...also...why does linux-k7 only work with lilo and not grub?
<databe> I have a fresh (default) install of Ubuntu. I downloaded the latest iso... Now I am trying to install the package 'a2ps' and it is not showing up in synaptic.
<lightbright> worthawholebean: if you need to ask that, you shouldnt :)
<worthawholebean> :(
<anavim> worthawholebean, read /topic
<bob2> worthawholebean: you don't
<lightbright> databe: apt-cache search a2ps
<databe> thanks
<worthawholebean> ok
<pupil> lightbright, I am not getting huffy, I don't get huffy over such things,. I was only trying to clarify for you,.
<bob2> dvius: I don't think lilo is really a solution
<brad> bob2: so where exactly is evolution located by default?
<lightbright> databe: type this:   sudo apt-cache search a2ps
<databe> k. trying. thanks
<lightbright> pupil: so you say :)
<pupil> lol
<pupil> lightbright, :p
<lightbright> pupil: im a Christian so I was just asking, thats all, sorry if I offeneed you
<dvius> ibob2: in synaptic manager it says that lilo is a dependancy of k7 and when i installed it it said it HAD to be configured...
<anavim> worthawholebean, it's just to protect you from pre-alpha software  :)
<bob2> brad: spread across /
<databe> lightbright, returned nothing
<lightbright> databe: that works I tried it
<pupil> lightbright, I am muslim,. I do not get offended easily
<bob2> brad: the evolution apackage doesn't contain any development libraries, of course
<dvius> oops: bob2: in synaptic manager it says that lilo is a dependancy of k7 and when i installed it it said it HAD to be configured...
<bob2> brad: what are you trying to build?
<bob2> dvius: use full package names
<lightbright> databe: I did for me!  I say you havent updated your sources.list and then updated
<databe> lol. it said password
<dvius> bob2: linux-k7
<databe> sry. i thought it was still the shell
<lightbright> databe: when I type this:   sudo apt-cache search a2ps  I get 4 returns
<CriminalMacabre> lightbright, do you know the repository for alsaconf?
<bob2> dvius: linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7 aboslutely does not Depend on lilo
<databe> ok. yeah
<databe> i get none
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: type this:  sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<brad> bob2: i am trying to build evolution-jesc, its a connector that lets evolution connect to my campus's sun calendar server
<bob2> dvius: nor does linux-k7
<dvius> bob2: mmmm, thats odd, thats what i understood when I read synaptic....
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: after that, type sudo apt-get update
<databe> it is not installed yet
<databe> i am trying to install it now. not sure if that makes a dif
<CriminalMacabre> lightbright, no thanks, I don't wanna change my actual sources list
<bob2> dvius: linux-image-...-k7 does Suggest lilo | grub
<CriminalMacabre> I only want the specific link
<bob2> brad: I'd guess that 'sudo apt-get build-dep evolution-exchange' would get you most of the way there
<brad> bob2: actually its evolution-jescs
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: then we cant help you if the sources is not there for it :)  your choice :)
<bob2> brad: (by installing the tools needed to build the exchange connector)
<brad> bob2: ok i'll try that
<dvius> bob2: yeah maybe thats it (i read "suggested" as dependancy) i gonna try again now (just woke up) :P
<CriminalMacabre> sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<lightbright> databe: when I type this:   sudo apt-cache search a2ps  I get 4 returns!  so if you get none, you should sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list    and then update
<Ikzann> Why does ubuntu have the odd version numbering scheme? Does it correspond with year/month?
<dvius> bob2: what is the difference:  linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7  and linux-k7
<bob2> dvius: apt-cache show linux-k7
<bob2> Ikzann: yes, this is in the FAQ
<bob2> dvius: it just depends on other stuff
<wasp_ems> hi..does anyone know how i can make transparant my windows?
<sorush20> since june I have been running on linux and I love
<bob2> wasp_ems: you can't, simply
<brad> bob2: it claims it can't find the source
<sorush20> it
<databe> ok. i will do that np. thanks
<wasp_ems> why
<Ikzann> ty
<bob2> brad: you need deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list, it has examples
<bob2> wasp_ems: why can't I have a pony?
<wasp_ems> i used to be able in knoppix etc...
<dvius> bob2: so its no the actualy kernel then?
<gfish> can i have a hand
<bob2> dvius: yes, but it installs one
<bob2> gfish: not unless you ask a question
<gfish> i downloaded ubuntu
<bob2> wasp_ems: then they foolishly include xcompmgr by default
<dvius> bob2; so if i install both itl work?
<wasp_ems> why foolishly??
<GuerillaTactiks> How do I search for a file in linux?
<gfish> and i have 2 files an iso which i burn but there is another file
<bob2> dvius: ...if you install linux-k7, you have linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7
<benoy> hi everyone, can someone help me with my media problems?
<gfish> on the desktopt to burn
<bob2> gfish: no, it's a single .iso
<bob2> benoy: not unless you ask
<dvius> bob2: ah! ta
<wasp_ems> i know there are progs to do that also
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: that file is not on your hard disk
<bob2> wasp_ems: yes, indeed, xcompmgr
<dvius> bob2: well here goes again... c u soon
<wasp_ems> bob2: is it safe to use?
<CriminalMacabre> lightbright, with your sources list I still can't find alsaconf (and yes, I updatet it)
<GuerillaTactiks> bob2 : I'm looking for nwmovies.so
<benoy> Is there a way to set my default media player to vlc.  For some reason, when i go to a website like gamespot or cnet and click to watch a streaming video, i get an error message for totem
<bob2> CriminalMacabre: alsaconf is not in ubuntu
<bob2> GuerillaTactiks: which is also not in ubuntu
<GuerillaTactiks> bob2 : Not that would be a game file
<benoy> Is there a way to fix my totem player so that it plays streaming media?
<bob2> CriminalMacabre: is the driver loaded or not? you're wasting your time until you establish that
<CriminalMacabre> bob2, how can be loaded if it doesnt detect a soundcard?
<CriminalMacabre> I gave endless list of drivers and modules and people only says that it's ok
<CriminalMacabre> and then forget about me
<bob2> CriminalMacabre: what on eaerth does "detect a soundcard" mean? find it physically connected to the PCI bus?
<bob2> CriminalMacabre: no, you're being silly
<CriminalMacabre> sorry, Im just very tired
<benoy> anyone have the problem that i just mentioned?
<bob2> CriminalMacabre: is the driver for it loaded or not? does lspci show it or not? what does dmsg say?
<bob2> benoy: don't use totem
<CriminalMacabre> very very very very tired
<benoy> bob2: so what should I do?
<bob2> wasp_ems: http://lwn.net/Articles/110357/?format=printable
<tgoakes> i'm trying to figure out to add a wlan0 interface into my network settings app ... i've already install ndiswrapper and the required driver, and when i rund ndiswrapper -l it tells me that the driver is installed and the hardware is present. however the network settings app does not have an add connection button
<wasp_ems> thanx bob2
<bob2> tgoakes: ignore whatever gui tool that is
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: do not fear, you can sleep a lot when you are dead
<ginvent> I have a question: I have a .h file. It is in the library dir... locate can't find it... It IS there... but the compiler does see it.
<tgoakes> ok, right now i'm connected wired...it seems like the driver is installed and functional, i just need to figure out how to switch my connection to wlan0
<replay`-> sudo updatedb
<cafuego> ginvent: what?
<replay`-> ginvent, sudo updatedb, then locate will find it
<ginvent> Ah
<jrattner1> Can you sync a Windows mobile device in linux?
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: thats weird about alsa :(
<ginvent> Thanks replay
<bob2> it's nothing to do with alsa
<lips> hi all i have strange problem i connect via dhclient but after one or two minuts it breaks connection and i have to run it again
<bob2> at least, no one has demonstrated it does
<bob2> lips: don't do that
<replay`-> ginvent, there are other posibilities like find, whereis or which :)
<bob2> lips: ps aux | grep -c dhclient
<CriminalMacabre> bob2, lspci shows my device
<bob2> great, then it's detected
<lightbright> bob2: doesnt alsaconf exist for Ubuntu?
<bob2> lightbright: no
<bob2> lightbright: I don't know why people even bother remembering it existed
<lightbright> bob2: what else can people use instead?
<CriminalMacabre> and I don't know what filter of dsmesg
<bob2> lightbright: what do you want it to do?
<bob2> Rob's ALSA Howto:
<bob2> 1) get PCI soundcard
<bob2> 2) install PCI soundcard
<bob2> 3) reboot
<bob2> 4) get a beer
<lightbright> bob2: my sound works! im asking for future refence if anyone else needs help
<bob2> lightbright: as far as I can tell, it does nothing useful
<lips> bob2 2
<lips> bob2 what does it mean?
<pimpz0r> join #test
<lips> bob2 sorry missed few seconds again
<lightbright> bob2: what is ubuntu doesnt dedect their sound card?
<bob2> lightbright: then find out why
<bob2> lips: don't keep rerunning dhclient
<lightbright> bob2: ok
<lips> bob2 when i did it i got response "2". what does it mean?
<lightbright> np :)
<databe> hrm. when i installed i dont remember it asking me for a root pass. what does ubuntu do for that by default?
<lips> bob2 so what should i do?
<bob2> databe: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<databe> i just tried to run apt-get update and it says perm denied
<databe> thanks
<lightbright> databe: root access is disabled
<bob2> databe: the installer did explain this to you, and it is in the FAQ and ...
<lightbright> but you can sue sudo -i
<bob2> CriminalMacabre: so put your whole /var/log/dmesg up somewhere
<databe> ok.
<lightbright> databe: sudo -i or sudo -s
<cafuego> Oh joy.
<databe> thanks
<odat> hey everyone can you put an 8x agp video card in a 4x agp slot?
<lips> bob2 so what should i do?
<cafuego> odat: Physically, sure.
<lightbright> databe: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<cafuego> odat: it may not accetually end up working, though.
<odat> cafuego, but it will only run at 4x right?
<CriminalMacabre> bob2, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/grVj2v84.html
<Brunellus> where in gnome is the "run command" thing?
<lightbright> bur[n] er: you ever been burned?
<dixon> this is my first time using IRC can anyone read this?
<bob2> Brunellus: alt-f2
<gfish> yeah
<bob2> dixon: no
<cribeiro> dixon: yes
<Brunellus> bob2:  is it anywhere in the menus?  I'm running openbox within gnome
<bob2> notafaik
<lips> bob2 so what should i do? please help me quickly as it keeps disconnecting me and i have to rerun it in order to read your help :-)
<lightbright> Brunellus: how does openbox xompare withKDE and gnome?
<gfish> why when im burning ubuntu
<theoddbot> no it dissappeared fin the menu in 2.6.12
<theoddbot> along with the terminal
<theoddbot> grrr
<dixon> hello can anyone tell me what ../ means when you type it in bash?
<lightbright> Brunellus: right click on menu and chose Edit
<gfish> my buffer drops to about 30%
<theoddbot> dixon: the parent directory
<Brunellus> lightbright:  plain openbox or openbox w/in gnome
<wasp_ems> how can u open a second tab in the console without doing it with the mouse?
<dixon> thank you
<wasp_ems> and how can u close it after
<theoddbot> wasp_ems: ctrl-shift-t
<lightbright> Brunellus: right click on menu and chose Edit Menus and add the Run Command
<gfish> is it ok whilst burning the buffer drops to 30%
<wasp_ems> theoddbot: thanx...and how do i close it after?
<theoddbot> wasp_ems: ctrl-d usually
<lips> bob2 if you already typed answer please repeat it because i loose several seconds beetween connects
<Red-Sox> is there a good full-screen 3d shooter in synaptic?
<Brunellus> lightbright I don't even see it
<Brunellus> Red-Sox:  bzflag.  basic but it does the job
<wasp_ems> theoddbot: thanx
<Red-Sox> Brunellus, thank you
<Brunellus> Red-Sox: otherwise, you can try running the various Quakes w/in linux
<Brunellus> there are many howtos
<lightbright> Brunellus: see where it says Applivations, the menu?
<Brunellus> lightbright I see it
<worthawholebean> OK, I figured it out myself...
<lightbright> Brunellus: see where it says Applivations, Places and System?
<worthawholebean> :)
<lightbright> Brunellus: right click on menu and chose Edit Menus and ADD NEW ITEM add the Run Command
<varsendagger> has anyone been able to get quake or quake 2 to run?
<lightbright> Brunellus: make sense? :)
<Brunellus> I'm already in smeg, lightbright
<Brunellus> and I can't see the run command anywhere
<wasp_ems> theoddbot: the opening does not work..the closing does
<varsendagger> Red-Sox, prboom is a good doom clone
<varsendagger> --- actual clone
<wasp_ems> theoddbot: can i set it up from somewhere?
<theoddbot> wasp_ems: keyboard shortcuts
<wasp_ems> theoddbot: thanx
<lips> ok, once again: i connect via dhclient but after one or two minuts it breaks connection and i have to run it again
<Brunellus> waht would the 'run' in gnome command even look like?
<lips> how to solve this [prpblem? i was told that reruning dhclient is bad, but dont know how to keep connected
<gfish> ok
<gfish> will the amd 64 version work on a pentium 6
<gfish> *64
<theoddbot> gfish: x86-64 yes maybe not k8-64
<Red-Sox> varsendagger, is that first-person?
<varsendagger> DOOM ???
<Red-Sox> varsendagger, yes
<jrattner1> Brunellus, Applications--->Accessories-->terminal
<varsendagger> yeah DOOM invented FPS
<gfish> ok how will i find out which my processor is
<Brunellus> jrattner1: no, I'm not looking for a terminal
<heatxsink_> hello all
<Red-Sox> varsendagger, i see
<varsendagger> DOOM is so cool you don't even know
<jrattner1> Brunellus, what are you looking for
<Red-Sox> haetxsinks: hi
<heatxsink_> how do I know which version of libbtctl2 - GObject Bluetooth library
<heatxsink_> libbtctl2-dev - Development files for GObject Bluetooth library
<Brunellus> there used to be a command in gnome "run program" which would execute a program, but not open a terminal window
<varsendagger> --- since the release of doom violent crime has been on the decline in america
<Brunellus> what I want to do is run openbox dockapps within gnome
<Brunellus> I am using openbox instead of metacity as gnome's default-wm
<lightbright> Brunellus: you seem like a nice fellow
<heatxsink_> Brunellus:  is that good?
<heatxsink_> screenshot?
<Brunellus> screenie?
<Brunellus> hang on
<nickrud>  Brunellus alt-f2, if you have gnome-panel running, I think
<Brunellus> nickrud: no, that didn't work
<jrattner1> Brunellus, im curious how that looks aswell
<heatxsink_> just prnt scrn
<Brunellus> all those shortcuts broke when I used openbox
<heatxsink_> odd
<Red-Sox> prboom doesnt apear in my games menu after installing :(
<heatxsink_> i think prnt screen should just work
<nickrud> Brunellus, most of the shortcuts were in metacity, I wasn't sure about run program
<varsendagger> Red-Sox, i'm sorry
<Brunellus> that's the thing of it
<gfish> how can i tell which version my processor is
<nickrud> gfish, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Brunellus> http://static.flickr.com/30/61116462_c314ed091b_o.png
<varsendagger> i don't know how to fi that
<Brunellus> screenie chaps
<gfish> im on windows at the moment
<Brunellus> nickrud:  do you know what the name of the program is, anyway?
<Brunellus> I want to add it to the menu using smeg
<xinthea> anyone know where i can get the latest backport urls?
<lightbright> Brunellus: why use openbox when you have gnome and kDE?
<gfish> how can i find out on windows
<Brunellus> lightbright: I *am* using nome
<cafuego> xinthea: There are no backports for breezy.
<Brunellus> gnome
<Brunellus> just not metacity
<Brunellus> metacity eats RAM like a fat kid eats candy
<lightbright> xinthea: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2524630
<jrattner1> Brunellus, i use iweather too
<nickrud> Brunellus, it wasn't a program, it was part of metacity, or the panel. not independent
<Brunellus> nickrud:  arse.
<JRlinux> What are "bogomips"?
<cafuego> JRlinux: bogus mips
<levander> It's pretty easy to download a video on a web page that's played in a regular video plugin on the web page.  But, does anybody know how to download a video that is played inside a Flash plugin?
<JRlinux> cafuego, thanks, but what are bogus mips?
<levander> JRlinux: it's a pretty rough way of specifying a number that represents a benchmark of your CPU
<LjL> JRlinux: bogomips is a supposedly universal measure of CPU speed. it's criticized by many
<levander> JRlinux: linux came up with them because he need to solve timing issues in the kernel
<nickrud> a bogus measurement of millions of instructions per second
<JRlinux> OK, thanks!
<Brunellus> ok gents.  I think I have found a suitable workaround
<xinthea> lightbright:  ty for the link
<CriminalMacabre> lightbright, I got alsamixer and run it, but it still doesnt work
<Brunellus> I have to use the mini-commandline in gnome-panel
<levander> linus came up with them***
<Brunellus> hmmm
<lightbright> xinthea: welcome
<Brunellus> maybe I should put that in a drawer, because it's taking up lots of space
<ptlo> LjL, bogomips actually isn't a measure of CPU speed, it's a measurement of how cpu executes an empty loop, which is then used in precise timers in device drivers, etc
<ptlo> LjL, or something along those lines
<JRlinux> Is this a decent value of bogomips?  bogomips        : 4784.12
<pdk> does the ubuntu installer's partition manager let you work with drives other than primary master?
<CriminalMacabre> hellooooo
<nickrud> Brunellus, when I used that I had it in a floating panel. ctl-alt-escape would focus it when I wanted it
<LjL> ptlo: perhaps that's the way it's used in linux, but i don't think it was intended for that
<bimberi> pdk: yes
<pdk> k
<CriminalMacabre> i'm still in the world?
<CriminalMacabre> I exist?
<_SD_Keo> yes =)
<levander> JRlinux: you bogomips are going to be flat out determined by which CPU your using.
<levander> JRlinux: all Pentium 4 1.8 GHz CPU's have the same bogomips.  Unless you overclock it.
<pdk> so i'd imagine the boot loader it comes with can handle booting from those drives too
<JRlinux> levander,  OK... it is AMD64
<Brunellus> nickrud:  but that's all dependent on metacity
<levander> JRlinux: then all AMD64 chips running at the same clock speed will have the same bogomips you got
<nickrud> Brunellus, no, panels are gnome panels, and, focus is, moved, by, the window manager .......
<JRlinux> OK, thanks levander
<bimberi> pdk: yes, although i think the bootloader itself has to be installed on the promary master
<_SD_Keo> 'scuse me, but how can I mount my ntfs partition without adding it to fstab and rebooting (I need a critical file off of it)
<lightbright> bimberi:  hello :))
<pdk> k
<bimberi> hi lightbright :)
<lightbright> bimberi:  do you have access to the topic?
<Brunellus> nickrud: as I was saying:  focus is moved by the wm, so your keybinding wouldn't work
<pdk> does installing the boot loader involve repartitioning the primary master?
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: what kernel you using?
<bimberi> lightbright: no, something wrong with it?
<lecroix> hmm
<nickrud> Brunellus, I remembered as I was typing ....
<lecroix> Is it possible to install ircii in 5.10?
<annex_> _SD_Keo: you can mount something using the mount command without adding it to fstab
<lightbright> bimberi: this seems helpful for newbies: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<bimberi> pdk:  no
<pdk> k
<Brunellus> lecroix: do you mean irsii?
<lightbright> bimberi:  thought we could add it to topic :P
<Brunellus> it should already be there
<lecroix> Brune: No... I mean.. old school ircii
<bimberi> lightbright: /msg ubotu ops   <-- will tell you who has access to the topic
<pdk> so i don't have to do any thinking while installing the boot loader?
<lecroix> it was what was used in the previous releases, I believe...
<Brunellus> lecroix, check.  sudo apt-cache search ircii
<senectus> anyone here now postfix? I stuffed up and put in the wrong FQDN when I installed, how do I fix that?
<CriminalMacabre> lightbright, default 2.6.12
<nickrud> senectus, you can redo by sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<pdk> also does it check every drive for an os when it's being set up by the installer?
<lecroix> er...
<bimberi> pdk: yes
<lecroix> apt-cache command not found
<_SD_Keo> annex_, I can't mount /dev/hda1 without adding to fstab, apparently
<Brunellus> oh this is extremely cool
<pdk> aight
<Brunellus> I'm running wm dockapps in gnome.   and gdesklets.
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: how old is your sound card?
<Brunellus> this is all kinds of bizarre
<bimberi> pdk: i have a dual-boot with win98 on hda1 and ubuntu on hdc1 and it found w98 during the grub install and set it all up nicely
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: is it onboard or card?
<CriminalMacabre> lightbright, quite, its a soundblaster 64 awe
<lecroix> Brunellus: apt-cache command not found... weird...
<castlerock> could anyone help me with a problem i have loading gDesklets?
<Brunellus> that's really really weird
<castlerock> I get the following error: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server. Xlib: No protocol specified
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: hmmm thats like from 1994
<CriminalMacabre> and iiits a card
<JRlinux> My friend got some ubuntu installation Ubuntu disks in the mail and is sending me a couple.  I will try installing it on hdb.  I take it that GRUB is the boot loader and it will set up a dual boot with the OS on hda ?
<pdk> k
<Brunellus> syntax is apt-cache search $STRING
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: try an older kernel
<pdk> hmm
<CriminalMacabre> lightbright, nope, from 2000 or so
<pdk> so let's see
<pdk> my comp has two hds, c: and d: in windows
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: I had an awe 64 back in 1994
<pdk> they're both separate drives
<pdk> would c: become hda1 and d: become hdb1?
<marcelogpl>  /join #ubuntu-br
<castlerock> anyone?
<pdk> and what about the floppy and cd drives?
<_SD_Keo> pdk, yes
<bimberi> pdk: not necessarily ...
<senectus> nickrud, thanks.. If I leave all the other options it is now asking for it should be fine?
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: ask bimberi about this sound
<pdk> heh
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: have you asked bimberi about this sound?
<pdk> well then how can i anticipate what they'll be
<nickrud> senectus, I am no postfix guru; I just knew how to point you at the installation dialogs :)
<Toma-> does anyone know of a wiki that details how to make a wireless card accept connections and share internet with an eth0 type connection?
<bimberi> pdk: hda = primary master, hdb = primary slave, hdc = secondary master, hdd = secondary slave
<Brunellus> h'mm
<senectus> nickrud, ahh o.. thanks anyhow :-)
<Toma-> i only see wikis on how to make the wifi connect to a router
<JRlinux> Am I right about GRUB and dual boot?
<pdk> hmm ok
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: system/preference/sound.  what card does it say there?
<varsendagger> hey i'd like to make a copy of some casset tapes (audio) wht program could i use to record them?
<_SD_Keo> pdk: Either they are seperate HD's or partitions, HD's would be hda and hdb, partitions would be hda1 and hda2
<Toma-> varsendagger, audacity
<pdk> k then
<pdk> what would the floppy drive become
<_SD_Keo> probably fd0
<bimberi> pdk: /dev/fd0
<lightbright> CriminalMacabre: enable sound server startup ticked?
<pdk> :o
<JRlinux> varsendagger, I got started using audacity a couple weeks ago; it is really great!
<bimberi> CriminalMacabre (lightbright): sry, not a sound expert :/
<JRlinux> varsendagger, using Audacity, I can record internet streaming audio if it is real audio.  Cannot do it with streaming mp3 for some reason.  Double use of some drivers, I guess.
<Faust> hey does anyone find reiserfs faster than ext2?
<Brunellus> i've never used ex2
<Brunellus> but I run reiser
<^Cricket^> Faust: it can be
<Brunellus> I've never had to compare the two
<lightbright> pdk: you trolling?
<pdk> THEY'RE BACK
<ptlo> pdk, all removable media (floppies, usb drives, cdroms, etc...) is auto-mounted in ubuntu, and in a few seconds after you connect them you get a nice icon on the desktop
<pdk> HIDE THE POT :(
<lightbright> Brunellus: use ext3
<pdk> heh
<DreamEater> holy crap
<pdk> ptlo: aight then
<DreamEater> i hate that one big netowkrs
<databe> i have something that is trying to use GNUmake and it is giving an error. (I have installed the package automake1.9. not sure if that makes a dif)
<DreamEater> everything lags
<Brunellus> lightbright, why ext3?
<pdk> hmm
<ptlo> pdk, so you don't have to worry about devices, at least not at the start (the exception being the install process, because you have to decide where you want to install your system :)
<lightbright> Brunellus: because ppl have had some issues with reiser
<lightbright> Brunellus: use reiser at your own risk
<Brunellus> lightbright, such as?  "some issues" is pretty vague
<pdk> how well does gnome usually run on old systems?
<Brunellus> pdk:  depends how old and how much ram
<pdk> the comp i'm gonna install it to is a 122mhz pentium with 96mb
<pdk> and obviously i want a gui :p
<Brunellus> I don't recommend gnome with less than 128MB, really
<_SD_Keo> Wow, note to myself not to come in here -_- I never get help!
<lightbright> Brunellus: like hdd crashes, is that partcilar enough? :)
<Brunellus> you want to use xfce
<Homer> wow OOo 2.0 is great
<pdk> k
<Brunellus> pdk
<lightbright> Brunellus: do you know the only difference with reiser over ext3?
<lightbright> Brunellus: any ideas? :)
<Brunellus> actually you want to use fluxbox, wmaker, or any of the older stuff
<Toma-> reiser has modules u can use with it :O
<lightbright> Toma-:  bong, out :)
<_jason> hi is there any way for me to view some kind of log containing information about a program crash run through gnome?  This is my situation: I am attempting to view a .wmv file in totem.  When I double click on it, totem crashes.  However if I run totem file.wmv in bash, it plays just fine.  (Interestingly enough I can then play that file without problems by double clicking, but only once... then it resumes crashing behavior on second at
<_jason> tempt).  Thanks for reading all this ;)
<Toma-> what?
<Brunellus> lightbright:  weird.  I'e been running reiser for about a year on another computer, no problems
<lightbright> Brunellus: you dont know do you?
<Homer> what is the gnome web browser based on gecko called?
<lecroix> ok... so... if I wanted to setup telnet to allow remote login and access to a detached IRC client.. how would I dod that?
<lightbright> Brunellus: some can and some dont! I wont risk it as I know the difference between reiser and ext3!  do you?
<lightbright> Brunellus: do you know the only difference with reiser over ext3?  any ideas? :)
<_jason> Homer, epiphany?
<Brunellus> lightbright, no I don't.  I remember vaguely that it was faster with lots of little files.
<theoddbot> lecroix: you'd use ssh, screen and irssi
<Brunellus> lightbright, I said, I don't really know that clearly.  are you going to carry on browbeating me over it, or are you going to be helpful?
<lecroix> theoddbot: ok.. screen and irssi i have...
<lecroix> what do I need to do with ssh?
<lecroix> infact, my irssi client is detached
<lightbright> Brunellus: it handles really small files better yeah, but not enough for me to notice!  maybe 1 seconds faster :)
<lightbright> Brunellus: relax, nobody is out to get you
<theoddbot> lecroix: install openssh-server or whatever its called
<SEJeff> lightbright: ext3 is more stable than reiserfs. reiser is faster when dealing with large numbers of small files
<lightbright> Brunellus: why so paranoid?  low self-esteem?
<Brunellus> handles lots of really small files.  and lightbright; I have xchat set to 'bell' every time you use my nick
<lightbright> SEJeff: exactly
<lecroix> theoddbot: i'm not very familiar with linux interface, i'm more familiar with my OSX terminal.. .can you walk me through the process?
<Brunellus> so constantly dinging me like that will get me on edge
<lightbright> SEJeff: thats what im tryting to tell Brunellus , ext3 is more stable
<SEJeff> Brunellus: Well turn it off
<Brunellus> lecroix:  it's the same bash shell.
<lightbright> Brunellus: ok
<Toma-> poor Brunellus :)
<lecroix> yes.. but the package handling is incredibly different
<SEJeff> Brunellus: *Read* ext3 = more stable filesystem that is less likely to eat your files when it is hungry
* Brunellus shrugs.  
<lightbright> Brunellus: you need to see someone about your anger and temper! seek some anger management classes that teach patience
<lecroix> i usually use darwine and fink on my osx terminal
<theoddbot> lecroix: my ubuntu is in a state of flux at the moment, but apt-cache search ssh  then apt-get install <package>
<levander> Nobody knows how to download a video that is played in a flash player plugin on a web page?
<theoddbot> fink and apt are pretty similar
<lecroix> hah
<lecroix> that worked
<Brunellus> I went with reiser, it suits me, and it seems fine enough.  A hangover from my early experience with suse
<lecroix> thanks...
<Toma-> levander, u could work some wget magic
<Brunellus> Suse 9.1 shipped with reiser as the default fs
<lightbright> Brunellus:  and listen to SEJeff about ext3, he knows what he is talking about
<Brunellus> too late now, anyway
<Brunellus> next install.  I learn new things all the time
<lightbright> Brunellus: thats why manyppl dont use Suse :)
<theoddbot> maybe i shouldnt be building kernels with gcc4 yet
<levander> Toma-: but I don't know how to get the URL of the video if it's played in a flash plugin
<pontiacman> hello guys
<lightbright> Brunellus: not as many as Debian anyway
<lecroix> my ubuntu is running on P2 333mhz 96mbs ram :P
<lecroix> old ass compaq laptop
<SEJeff> levander: Learn to read html source, it's easy
<HansZwolle> oops sorry ppl.. now I turned it off
<lightbright> Brunellus: and during Suse install you can chose ext3
<levander> SEJeff: I'll try that next time.  Hopefully the URL of the video is in the HTML source.  This has worked for you in the past?
<pdk> heh, it's a compaq desktop
<pdk> COINCIDENCE?
<pontiacman> i am having issues with my ubuntu gui.... i cant get the x server to load.... im on a laptop.. with the ati x700
<Brunellus> lightbright:  but I didn't.  and I chose reiser for the ubuntu install.  both of them.  too late now.
<lightbright> Brunellus: we all learn every day, thats the beaituful part :)
<SEJeff> levander: Yes, then you can use wget to get the swf file
<lightbright> Brunellus: np. all the best, hope it doesnt give you any probs
<levander> SEJeff: okay, thanks, I'll try that
<Brunellus> I'll have to keep it in mind.  I'm also interested in trying XFS out for long videos.
<lecroix> i was amazed
<lightbright> Brunellus: whats XFS?
<levander> SEJeff: does mencode transcode swf files to mpeg?
<lecroix> hardware that WinXP doesn't recognize ubuntu picked up no problem
<lecroix> specifically.. my USB Ethernet adapter
<Homer> pontiacman: MSI 1029?
<pontiacman> i went through the reconfigureation... and it still did not lad..
<SEJeff> lightbright: a filesystem contributed to the kernel by Silicon Graphics. It works best with extremely large files
<pontiacman> load*
<Brunellus> I believe it was SGI's filesystem, which is selectable also during the ubuntu install.  It is apparently quite good at writing and deleting very large video files;  something to think about for the htpc
<pontiacman> homer: ?
<Homer> what laptop
<lightbright> SEJeff: ah ok, thanks
<lecroix> it's a 1245
<pontiacman> sager 4880
<levander> SEJeff: also, i assume the "swf" file is downloading and playing a video file, like an mpeg probably.  Is there any easy way to get at the mpeg itself?
<theoddbot> yep xfs rocks for htpc stufff
<lecroix> has 1 usb slot
<lecroix> no network adapter
<lightbright> Brunellus: ok
<Homer> i don't have much exp with sager :\
<lecroix> floppy drive
<theoddbot> levander: its a h.263 file, there is a way to do it using swftools i think
<SEJeff> levander: flash does not use mpeg. It uses swf
<worthawholebean> Can I get drivers for the iSight microphone?
<pontiacman> darn
<Brunellus> OK. I'm off.  for a bit.  this is the first time I've been back in #ubuntu since...um...right before Hoary, and I have to say the tone in here tonight is a lot less churlish then when I was last in here.
<theoddbot> whats a churlish
<herni> hello all
<Brunellus> churlish, as befitting a churl (low, mean, person)
<theoddbot> ok so its less mean ?
<Brunellus> yeah a bit.  still nicer than the suse channels
<levander> theoddbot: what is a h.263 file?  The video file that is being played by the swf file is h.263?
<Brunellus> and definitely nicer than #fluxbox
<pontiacman> anyone here with a sager laptop... lol (i doubt it)
<theoddbot> levander: h.263 is a pretty old video codec, i think its embedded in the swf
<lecroix> theoddbot: i have ssh installed... what kind of configurations do I need to do?
<theoddbot> lecroix: none i dont think
<theoddbot> try ssh localhost
<lecroix> (also: how do I find out what my local IP is with that machine?)
<theoddbot> and see if you can log in
<theoddbot> ifconfig eth0  should show your details
<levander> theoddbot: oh, and you're saying the h.263 file might be able to be extracted with swftools somehow?
<lecroix> sweet!
<lecroix> i logged in
<theoddbot> lecroix: yeah i think i've seen something like that
<lecroix> ok..
<theoddbot> lecroix: assuming its actually a movie and not a flash animation
<lecroix> wha?
<Homer> pontiacman: http://aenertia.net/megabook_m635.html <- not the same notebook but the guy encountered a similar problem
<lecroix> i think you are talking to levander :P
<Homer> and it it uses the x700 too
<theoddbot> ah, yeah
<pontiacman> ok
<theoddbot> too confusing ;)
<mikul> hey, i have some problems with /etc/apt/sources.list   apt wont find anything. just get som error mess. W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pontiacman> i'll take a look, thanks
<oreth>  better?
<Homer> ati and linux don't get along for some reason
<mikul> am i using the wrong list or what?
<Hobbsee> mikul: try taking the .us out of that particular link
<oreth> theod: how do I check for current screens?
<Hobbsee> mikul: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<herni> please advice a n00b: is it possible to chmod (or something) permissions to write for a NTFS partition?
<mikul> Hobbsee: ok, i will try
<levander> theoddbot: okay, thanks, i'm going to try extracting an h.263 file in the next week.  Thanks for giving me a pretty good start.
<Hobbsee> mikul: i had that with the au.archive.ubuntu.com one yesterday
<Hobbsee> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Toma-> how do you setup a wireless card to act as an access point???
<theoddbot> herni: i dont think ubuntu can write to ntfs yet
<oreth> Toma-: You would need two wireless cards...
<solidgroove> where can I get gstreamer-lame for breezy?
<oreth> one to recieve and one to reboost the channel out
<Inchabod> What do I do if in ubuntu I accidentally enabled a plugin that for some reason crashed xmms and xmms won't open?
<mikul> Hobbsee: i get this now: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<solidgroove> i uncomment the backports and update gives errors
<SEJeff> Inchabod: Use beep-media-player :-)
<herni> thank you, i quit reading the manual then :)
<oreth> Inchabod: sacrifice your kitten to the god Domukun.. perhaps then things will work
<Hobbsee> mikul: hmmm...
<Toma-> oreth, my nintendo DS is the reciever :) i ned to setup my wireless card to share the eth0's connection to the net (already done with firestarter) and then accept connections from the DS
<oreth> and we all know how to kill kittens... right?
<Ophiocus> "accidentally enabled a plugin" ,. woa,. i wish i could "accidentally configure my smtp server"
<Homer> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mikul> wait, i will try yours
<oreth> toma: oh... you are setting up a wire router?
<Madeye> guys what's  ~/.ICEauthority ?
<oreth> er.. wireless router?
<Toma-> oreth, hopefully... but its just a standard wifi card... would that work?
<bimberi> mikul: did you run sudo aptitude update ?
<oreth> it should...
<oreth> lets see...
<Toma-> Madeye, its the file that allows the ice machine in your computer to dispense.
<Toma-> ^_^
<Inchabod> oreth, You have a sick mind :P
<Homer> seriously why does ATI make such crappy linux drivers
<solidgroove> !lame
<ubotu> solidgroove: Bugger all, i dunno
<solidgroove> !gstreamer
<ubotu> solidgroove: I don't know, could you explain it?
<oreth> does the machine recognize the card?
<Toma-> oreth, yep. ndiswrapper works fine
<herni> reason for asking that is: i can see my 2 windows partitions on the desktop but i cant open them.
<mikul> no
<oreth> Toma-: I have to admit.. I know very little about linux.. but it should be in the networking properties
<herni> no permissions to do so
<Toma-> aka,  netr8180        driver present, hardware present
<Toma-> oreth, yeh i got that too
<mikul> bimberi:no
<oreth> Toma-: what brand is it?
<Toma-> some no-one cheapy. uses realtek tho
<bimberi> mikul: try that (btw it's the same as apt-get update)
<oreth> I know I had the same problem when I had a D-Link card in there... it recognized it ... but wouldn't work properly no matter what I tried
<Homer> pontiacman: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<Homer> try that too
<Toma-> it isnt a dlink :D
<Toma-> i just need to know what to put in the settings (i hope)
<Toma-> i can make up my own essid right?
<mikul> bimberi: thanks, i will try
<pontiacman> ok
<mikul> bimberi: thanks man! it helped :)
<bimberi> mikul: np :)
<oreth> Ha!
<oreth> I logged in from my Mac
<oreth> that is sweet
<oreth> i'm doing this because the university I attend doesn't allow irc via the school network
<oreth> so I have to telnet into it :P
<r3> hey guys can some one tell me what codec tod ownload to have sound?
<plasma> hey guys
<oreth> HAY GUYS. WHAT'S GOIN' ON IN HERE?
<plasma> can somebody check why "apt-get source kdebase" doesnt work?
<r3> i tryed to download w32codecs
<r3>  but it says it doesnt exist : (
<oreth> hmm... I wonder if I could VPN into the school.. then tel-net back into my laptop...
<oreth> is it possible to rename my computer?
<thatoneguy> the point of that would be?
<Toma-> how do you setup a wireless card to act as an access point???
<bimberi> ubotu tell r3 about w32codecs
<oreth> I named it "frog" but meant to type "frawg"?
<Terminus> oreth, you mean the hostname? of course.
<oreth> how?
<paolob> Hi guys! can I dist-upgrade from debian testing to (ed)ubuntu? thank you!
<thatoneguy> in /etc/inet.conf or soemthing
<oreth> when I telnet in.. I wanna see "frawg"
<oreth> :P
<Toma-> paolob, probably not
<Terminus> oreth, change the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<bimberi> oreth: man hostname
<thatoneguy> I stand corrected
<paolob> Toma-: it's a four-months-ago testing
<Terminus> oreth, oh, you're the first guy i've seen who uses telnet in years... =D
<oreth> ok.. i'm confused.. how do I exit a man page?
<fd> i like ubuntu :)
<Terminus> oreth, q
<oreth> on OSX i just press enter at the end of the file ...
<Terminus> oreth, man man. :)
<Toma-> paolob, even still, just because it uses .deb poackaging, doesnt mean its the same.
<Terminus> oreth, i think it's the same as using less.
<oreth> sweet
<blanky> what's mono?
<bimberi> oreth, muahaha, right into my trap, stuck in a man page forevever :P
<oreth> DAMMIT!
<oreth> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! </vader>
<Terminus> blanky, sort of .NET on linux? :)
<paynode> hey
<paynode> look at this pic
<Gunlance> Hello
<paynode> http://superporcel.f2o.org/images/39.jpg
<paolob> Toma-: but then, how can I migrate to edubuntu a ltsp server running testing? What strategies could I use?
<blanky> Terminus: ah, cool
<mojo> wow!
<mojo> nice pic!
<mojo> i love it so much!
<Gunlance> Can anyone take a stab at my X problem?
<fd> mono = free impl of ms .net
<pontiacman> gonna try the driver..
<databe> i have something that is trying to use GNUmake and it is giving an error. (I have installed the package automake1.9. not sure if that makes a dif)
<pontiacman> going to boot into linux
<mojo> how u can ask 3 ppl do such thing?!
<databe> how can i install GNUmake?
<oreth> ermm... my wife didn't like that too much :(
<mojo> hard
<Toma-> paolob, fresh install would be the best option... also backing up your /home then installing
<oreth> hmmm
<paynode> mojo i hope they put that as the gnome startup theme pic
<ilba7r> what is the device name for a usb driver (hdc?)
<oreth> there doesn't seem to be an ircii package
<mojo> paynode: lolzzz
<oreth> how do I install a package from tar.gz?
<HansZwolle> paynode: I think it will be another release: erobuntu :>
<paynode> lol
<oreth> lol
<paynode> assuntu
<paynode> :D
<HansZwolle> hehe
<oreth> ubuttu? maybe?
<oreth> see what I did there?
<oreth> eh?
<oreth> ehhhhhh?
<Toma-> how do you setup a wireless card to act as an access point???
<paynode> hahaha
<HansZwolle> lol
<paynode> thats jokes!
<paynode> ubuttu
<mojo> hahahah
<paynode> i'm installing ubuntu in about 4-5 hours.
<paynode> :D
<mojo> paynode: hahaha
<paynode> windows acting pu again
<oreth> I would switch 100% to ubuntu.. if you could garauntee I could play wow with it :P
<HansZwolle> I can do it
<Terminus> ilba7r, trying to mount a flash disk? sda, assuming you don't have any other scsi hardware there.
<HansZwolle> with a little help from cedega :)
<oreth> I have a crap PC :(
<Terminus> oreth, just pay for cedega. :)
<oreth> it just barely runs on Windows
<Terminus> oreth, or compile it if you're feeling cheap. :p
<oreth> it runs better on my ibook than my desktop :|
<paynode> oreth specs?
<oreth> by compile you mean Torrentspy?
<ilba7r> thanx teminus i just got it from mtab you are right
<thatoneguy> I thought xcedega was free if you install from cvs
<lips> ok, once again: i connect via dhclient but after one or two minuts it breaks connection and i have to run it again
<oreth> AMD Thunderbird 1.21 Ghz
<lips> how to solve this problem?
<oreth> 896megs SDRAM
<_jason> oreth, http://www.blizzpub.net/petition/ make sure you sign that :D
<Terminus> oreth, err... no. i meant grabbing it from cvs.
<oreth> oh
<annex> thatoneguy: not all the copyrighted code is in there I think though... I thought it was very close but slightly lacking
<oreth> cvs? the pharmacy?
<Terminus> oreth, that box is way better than the p3 i was using till a month ago. :)
<oreth> <-- total linux nub
<zyph> hello
<zyph> i want to make some themes
<oreth> I think i may squat in this channel
<oreth> good source of information
<senectus> does anyone here know anything about phpmyadmin ? When I try to log into mine I get : #1045 - Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<Terminus> oreth, cvs = concurrent version system. it's for dealing with source code from multiple devs.
<oreth> ahh
<oreth> how is it used?
<linkd> senectus: check that your password is correct for your root account
<oreth> senectus: pass word... root... yeah.. what he said
<Terminus> oreth, man cvs, if you have it installed. :)
<oreth> <-- technical communications major
<mojo> _jason: ;) I dun mind paying for Linux version of WarCraft III or Starcraft
<linkd> <-- idler
<senectus> linkd, checked -  it is
<oreth> I -just- installed Breezy last night
<oreth> all I did last night was make a wallpaper for it
<Terminus> oreth, i prefer svn though but most of the open source world still uses cvs. :)
<mojo> oreth: then u should install Dapper 2
<faol> hjsfjakfdf
<kbrooks> mojo: NO
<oreth> dapper?
<oreth> what does it do?
<kbrooks> mojo: DONT SUGGEST TO NEWBIES TO USE DAPPER
<mustard5> oreth, don't install dapper ;)
<mojo> oreth: the latest version Ubuntu, the best so far ;)
<faol> hellow mojo
<databe> what do you do for ubuntu when something is dependant on GNUmake?
<mojo> faol: hello
<varsendagger> i am using xubuntu and i have a gnome question
<linkd> senectus: ok well thats the obvious one out of the way, other things i could suggest looking into - tho im not sure i can give u much help with this - checking that ur mysql client version (i.e. php) uses the same hashing as in ur mysqld
<kbrooks> oreth, it is the expiremental release of the next release
<databe> and it is giving error: command not found
<varsendagger> here's my paste http://phpfi.com/87432
<Homer> why hasn't ubuntu taken over the world yet? :(
<oreth> er... what version is it?
<mojo> varsendagger: yes?
<Terminus> mojo, newbies wouldn't like dealing with broken packages every once in a while. :p
<oreth> i have 5.10 installed
<databe> latest
<SEJeff> oreth: It is the version after 5.10
<kbrooks> oreth, 6.04 -> dapper
<oreth> ahh
<mojo> Terminus:...i am newbies...I dun even know command outof sudo
<SEJeff> oreth: If you didn't already know that. Don't upgrade to it until it is officially released
<oreth> how does it differ... and will it still run on my old old old laptop I currently have breezy on?
<kbrooks> 2006.April
<linkd> senectus: when i use php with mysqld i have to use the old password hashes cuz my mysql client (php) isnt compatible with the new hashes
<mustard5> oreth, its still in develpment and likely to crash at any stage of that development
<kbrooks> ^^^
<oreth> Jeff: thanks
<Nihil85> hallo! i've searched over the net for "libmp3lame.so" but i didn't fount nothing. All i've found was a lame encoder that should be installed as a shared part and inside it i should find that libmp3lame.so. how can compile it as a shared object?
<faol> do you have a device call zyxel {voip}
<kbrooks> oreth, ^^^
<oreth> I'm not a software noob, or anything
<kbrooks> 2006.April
<varsendagger> any ideas
<kbrooks> oreth, ^^^
<grover> does anyone know why synaptic seems to always show *all* pkgs as new in repository?
<SEJeff> oreth: It is still for developers and testers. I run it, but I know how to fix things if they break and file bug reports
<senectus> linkd, uh, how do I find that out?
<oreth> I was a CS major... but man... Too hardcore for me
<Terminus> mojo, well, i remember using sid 5 years ago on debian. wasn't exactly a walk in the park for me. :)
<linkd> senectus: one thing to *try* would be to alter your root user account to use OLD_PASSWORD("password_here") for the passport field
<oreth> Jeff: \m/
<oreth> So now... I plan on being the bridge between you guys and people like... our parents
<linkd> senectus: i.e. use the mysql terminal client to execute a SQL query
<faol> mojo have you the voip device?
<Terminus> Nihil85, *.so IS a shared object. just install the lame package.
<databe> why is GNUmake not in synaptic?
<Gunlance> Can anyone take a stab at my X problem?
<kbrooks> databe, CD.
<Gunlance> I can not log into ubuntu
<oreth> www.mental-larceny.com/ab/new/ just got paid for that website
<Nihil85> Terminus, i've installed the lame pack, but i cannot find the lib in it
<linkd> senectus: at a terminal if you type "mysql -p" thatll run the client assuming ur db is local
<SEJeff> oreth: That works. I have my parents running breezy (5.10) and they love it
<kbrooks> databe, it is in build-essential
<Gunlance> configuring xorg on my own only gives me an error message
<kbrooks> install it
<faol> hellow oreth
<oreth> not a great job, but a good one none the less
<kbrooks> databe, also
<databe> ok. hrm. wonder how i missed that.
<senectus> linkd, ahh crap I think I know what I did.. I haven't given the sql user a password yet
<kbrooks> its "gnu make"
<linkd> senectus: haha that could be it
<kbrooks> not "GNUmake"
<databe> k
<oreth> now.. I need a good wallpaper for my desktop
<databe> i will look for it.
<senectus> linkd, I'm really new to this so I'm struggling a bit
<kbrooks> databe, "make" == "gnu make"
<Gunlance> anyone?
<kbrooks> the "gnu" is there to disambiguate
<linkd> senectus: np dude. we're here to help.
<databe> ok
<databe> but i have something that is trying to instal
<Toma-> how do you setup a wireless card to act as an access point???
<databe> and it says error: gnu make
<Terminus> Nihil85, i guess you're looking for liblame.
<kbrooks> databe, ?
<databe> not available
<faol> hellow linkd
<linkd> heylo faol
<databe> kbrooks: It starts to compile and then it gives error GNU make: command not found
<Nihil85> Terminus, i'm looking for libmp3lame.so. Audacity is asking for that specific library
<senectus> linkd, um... sorry about this.. how do you give an sql user a password?
<faol> do you have a device cal Zyxel
<worthawholebean> How can I get an iSight working with GnomeMeeting?
<Terminus> Nihil85, hmmm... i guess i won't be much help to you. never tried using audacity.
<faol> it is a VOIP device
<linkd> senectus: so.. root doesnt have a password atm? you mean at all or just havent set one since u installed the mysqld?
<oreth> is there a port of iTunes for linux yet?
<Terminus> Nihil85, shouldn't synaptic have installed all of the dependencies though?
<worthawholebean> oreth: no
<worthawholebean> oreth: i don't think there ever will be one
<oreth> how about ipod software?
<databe> i think i got it
<databe> make was not installed. :S so i will install it
<databe> thanks
<senectus> linkd, it's a brand new build, the ubuntu box has a password but I understand that mysql needs one setup seperately?
<SEJeff> oreth: rhythmbox plays songs from an ipod perfectly. gtkpod will copy files to and from an ipod
<Homer> I wouldn't say never
<linkd> senectus: thats correct. mysqld has its own auth system
<Homer> hell there is realplayer for linux now
<linkd> senectus: so it should still be at the default right?
<Homer> actually for awhile
<linkd> senectus: as far as you know?
<mae> I would say never
<mae> :)
<senectus> linkd, yeah I guess so
<Terminus> hmmm... if webcam support for linux were a lot better, i'd be able to sell ubuntu to my dad.
<Homer> there is definatly ways to communicate with ipods in linux
<Homer> cause half the people on slashdot own one
<Nihil85> Terminus, synaptic has installed all the dipendencies, but audacies still cannot find that damned file
<Nihil85> and i can't find it searching on the file system
<Terminus> Nihil85, hmmm... maybe it's a broken build?
<Nihil85> i don't know, Terminus
<Terminus> Nihil85, maybe you need a symlink to libmp3lame.so.0
<mustard5> Nihil85, you trying to set up lame on audacity?
<Terminus> ?
<linkd> senectus: ok root password should be blank
<Nihil85> mustard5, yes...
<senectus> linkd, got it:-) needed to do "mysql" then SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('MyNewPassword');"
<linkd> senectus: to set a password .... ah ok :)
<senectus> linkd, thanks dude
* Nihil85 says HALLO to mustard5
<linkd> senectus: anytime
<Homer> actually webcam support in linux is pretty good
<varsendagger> did someone look at my paste?
<mustard5> Nihil85, I had the same issue...but I fixed it...I'm trying to remember how atm :)
<worthawholebean> it won't recognize my iSight
<worthawholebean> at all
<worthawholebean> and I do have dc1394
<Nihil85> mustard5, remember, remeber... "
<Homer> logitech ones work very well
<varsendagger> http://phpfi.com/87432
<senectus> linkd, now back to my LAMP server and Wordpress setup :-P
<mustard5> Nihil85, I'll just search around a bit ..one minute
<Terminus> Nihil85, if it's looking for libmp3lame.so, not libmp3lame.so.0, maybe all you need is a symlink?
<pdk> hmm
<linkd> senectus: :D and im going back to my msn client
<pdk> i just tried running smart boot manager on my old comp
<pdk> but i have no idea which item in the list is the cd drive
<Toma-> how do you setup a wireless card to act as an access point???
<Nihil85> Terminus, yes, it's looking for libmp3lame.so and stop
<james_> where is elvis?????
<pdk> :\
<oreth> hee hee
<oreth> geekasm!
<james_> thx
<Terminus> Nihil85, have you tried symlinking it already then?
<pdk> there's a bunch of items starting with "rd" and saying they're removable
<pdk> would i use rd0?
<Nihil85> Terminus, what's a "symlink"?
<kbrooks> Nihil85, symbolic link
<Nihil85> Terminus, yes, i've red it now in synaptic
<dvius> bob2: i just reinstalled linux-k7-image, rebooted and got an error message. while i installed the k7 image i got some strange messages, i copied it, would that help?
<Terminus> Nihil85, symbolic link. you probably need something like ln -s /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0 /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so
<kbrooks> when Y is symlinked to X, y == x in terms of content.
<dvius> bob2: currently running 2.6.12-9-386
<oreth>  http://www.mental-larceny.com/images/frawgs/1.jpg  <-- my ubuntu wallpaper running on my old laptop (frawg)
<kbrooks> when you change x, y is changed too
<kbrooks> and vice versa
<dvius> i just reinstalled linux-k7-image, rebooted and got an error message. while i installed the k7 image i got some strange messages, i copied it, would that help?
<Nihil85> Terminus, kbrooks, i've nothing like libmp3lame.so in /usr/lib/
<dvius> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Terminus> Nihil85, that's why you probably need a symlink.
<mustard5> Nihil85, if I recall rightly...I installed liblame0 but could never find the thing that audacity was looking for.  But after rebooting the file suddenly appeared.  For some reason it didnt know it was there
<Nihil85> Terminus, so i have to install symlink from synaptic?
<Terminus> Nihil85, no. you have to do it in the terminal.
<Nihil85> mustard5, should i reboot, so?
* Toma- plays with ubotu
<oreth> hey.. ubotu... catch!
<Nihil85> Terminus, what's the exact command that i have to type in the terminal?
* oreth throws a ball to ubotu
<mustard5> Nihil85, well you could try to update your files ..whats the command updatedb?
<Terminus> Nihil85, scroll up. i already mentioned it.
<databe> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<databe> ARGH
<databe> anyone know why that happens?
<Nihil85> Terminus, done!
<Dasnipa`> because your computer is insane
<pdk> argh
<kbrooks> databe, h/o
<databe> lol... how much is that shrink going to cost? i thought it was free
<kbrooks> Dasnipa`, no, its not
<pdk> cdrom doesn't show up under smb
<databe> h/o is?
<pdk> but a bunch of mysterious "removables" do
<mustard5> Nihil85, so you fixed it?
<Nihil85> mustard5, yes!
<Terminus> Nihil85, you did use sudo right? does it appear when you ls /usr/lib/libmp3* now?
<kbrooks> databe, "hold on"
<Nihil85> Terminus, all done perfectly!" thanks!!!
<databe> someone did a step by step process of installing something and he gave a list of what packages needed to be installed... and man.. i have had to track down 3 other ones so far.
<Terminus> Nihil85, np. :)
<databe> :(
<databe> thanks
<Nihil85> Terminus, np?
<Terminus> Nihil85, err... np = no problem. :)
<mustard5> Nihil85, so what was the answer in the end?
<Nihil85> Terminus, thanks! i'm not english
<Terminus> mustard5, missing symlink. :)
<sockpuppe1> mustard 5 is the enlightenment homepage working or is it my connection
<mojo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88477
<Nihil85> mustard5, i had to create a symlink in my /usr/lib/
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<shadeofgrey> heres the drill
<pdk> ffs
* linkd gets ear plugs
<pdk> how the hell do you use smart boot manager
<shadeofgrey> i need to make mysystem a dual boot box. one drive ubuntu and the other fedora core4
<Dasnipa`> can i find oil with this drill?
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey: use grub?
<linkd> haha
<ws> .
<sockpuppe1> can someone check whether or not the enlightenment homepage is working
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey: reinstalling grub should find any other OS's
<shadeofgrey> i attempted to JUST install fedora andlet it make changes to the grub in my mbr on hda1 but it nukws grub somehow and forced me to totally reinstall ubuntu from scratch
<mustard5> Nihil85, so what was the symlink command if you don't mind?
<ws> is there a way to install all developer packages without gui?
<varsendagger> hey i ahve a program complainging aobut .svg s and i don't have gnome installed   - im using fubuntu and i was wondering if i install gimp that that would clear up the problems?
<froguz> is Mondo Rescue better than Ghost for Linux?  is there a better way to clone my linux?
<shadeofgrey> ....which majorlysucked
<Nihil85> mustard5, it was "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0 /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so
<Nihil85> "
<mustard5> Nihil85, thanks :)
<Dasnipa`> why dual boot two linux distros anyway? i see no major benefit espeically due to the poor quality of fedora
<Nihil85> mustard5, NP!!!
<benplaut> froguz: clone your linux?! that's unnatural!
<shadeofgrey> dasnipa:  i have to learn both to  getcertifiedinlinux
<Dasnipa`> ahh
<Dasnipa`> good reason
<shadeofgrey> trust me iwouldnt do it under any other circumstances
<dvius> having trouble installing new kernel. any help?
<databe> kbrooks, anything?
<froguz> benplaut, i have configurated a server, now i have to make multiple copies of it
<Terminus> shadeofgrey, use either grub in fc or grub in ubuntu. just edit one /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Terminus> benplaut, hey, i cloned linux once for deployment. didn't use any special tools though. just used cp -a. :)
<shadeofgrey> i like the grub with ubuntu
<oreth> can I install .deb packages with ubuntu?
<[t0rc] > oreth: yes
<oreth> how?
<Terminus> shadeofgrey, then use ubuntu's grub.
<shadeofgrey> so i edit that file FIRST?  and THEN install fedora?
<[t0rc] > oreth: sudo dpkg -i
<oreth> where do I put the filename?
<[t0rc] > oreth: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<oreth> roger
<Terminus> shadeofgrey, order doesn't really matter. if you can't boot to ubuntu coz you installed fc last though, use a rescue disk and edit the config.
<Terminus> shadeofgrey, well you can install ubuntu last to make your life easier. :)
<oreth> also... i'm the shizzle :P
<shadeofgrey> cant i just edit the grub file FIRST and then install fedora?
<ilba7r> anyone know what is this type of error during installation ipw220 firmware error
<shadeofgrey> how dows one go about making a rescue disk?
<varsendagger> how do i friggen register my name
<varsendagger> please tell me how don't send a bot
<oreth> /msg nickserv register email password
<Terminus> shadeofgrey, well you can but sometimes theoretical tweaking doesn't really work. :)
<Terminus> shadeofgrey, you can use any livecd for that.
<varsendagger> what do i put for e-mail
<varsendagger> email
<oreth> ...
<oreth> your email!
<Terminus> shadeofgrey, you can still use mkboot if you want a diskette.
<databe> i think i got it... i needed to install g++.
<shadeofgrey> term:  may i pleasespeak with you in a private window?
<databe> kbrooks, ^
<oreth> can i connect to a samba server with ubuntu?
<bimberi> oreth: Places -> Connect to Server
<felipe_> Hello is there a way to have the wallpaper changen continually?
<oreth> bimberi: smb:\\servername ?
<Terminus> oreth, hmmm... i don't remember needing any email to register.
<derrickw> is there any nutritional value in a pack of ramen noodles?
<[t0rc] > felipe_: might be an app available. although sounds like ur after a kde feature...
<james_> no, dufus!
<shadeofgrey> ah forget it im dealing qith this tomorrow
<oreth> Terminus: must be a mozilla thing?
<oreth> *shrug*
<tjj> I am trying to get the Breezy install to see a ks.cfg (kickstart config) on a floppy.  I have read the documentation on the wiki, and the RedHat documentation that comes with system-config-kickstart  On RedHat systems I have done this before by creating bootable disk using syslinux and putting the linuz kernel and initrd.gz from the install on the disk, but ubuntu doesn't seem to have a small footprint install.  Anyone have some knowledge in this ar
<daemos> can I connect to Novell services with Ubuntu
<bimberi> oreth: *shrug*
<oreth> is there anyway to see who is connected to my computer via SSH?
<Terminus> oreth, as i remember, it was just /msg nickserv register passwd
<daemos> i need access to a mounted server on LAN
<bimberi> oreth: w
<oreth> eh?
<bimberi> oreth: in a terminal
<varsendagger> it is telling me the nickname is not registered, how do i register it?
<oreth> just... w ?
<oreth> daemos: what kind of server is it?
<varsendagger> pleas god
<bimberi> oreth: yes
<Terminus> varsendagger, /msg nickserv help
<derrickw> is it wrong that this is my first night that i'm in two weeks when i'm not swamped with things to do and i'm just sitting at home?
<derrickw> and is it worse that i'm actually pleased with the situation?
<varsendagger> and if i apt -get xmms-skins shouldn't they be availible the next time i open xmms
<lostondialup> good day, I am new to the unbutu OS and was told this would be place i would be able to get a question answered.
<oreth> bimberi: do I need to set my compture to a workgroup for it to access the samba server? or will it automatically find it..?
<oreth> and.. do I need to type in the IP of my local samba server.. or just the host name?
<oreth> that is do I need to type in 192.168.2.5 or can i type OVERRUNNER
<Terminus> derrickw, enjoy it while you can. :)
<lostondialup> I am trying to get the KDE manu items to show up in the gnome desktop, is there a way?
<blanky> when was ubuntu 5.10 released? just to make a prediction of when the next ubuntu version will come out
<LjL> blanky: about one month ago
<LjL> blanky: dapper should be out in 5 months
<varsendagger> Terminus, pleas tell me how
<bimberi> oreth: 1. i don't think so.  2. probably the ip address, unless you have added overrunner to /etc/hosts (or your dns setup)
<bimberi> blanky: October 13
<Terminus> Versed, /msg nickserv register and read.
<daemos> Its a virtual drive: i need access to the tree , print servers, and file server which includes each users virtual "H:" drive
<blanky> LjL: I dont think I can wait that long :'( I think I'll kill myself
<LjL> blanky: you'll have backports in the meanwhile, if you don't wanna wait
<varsendagger> yes it work
<lostondialup> is there a way to get kde menu items on the gnome desktop?
<Terminus> whoops... wrong nick. heh
<senectus> linkd, hey you still there?
<LjL> lostondialup: they were there by default, last time i tried
<bimberi> lostondialup: some kde items will show up in the Gnome menus when you install them, otherwise there's the menu editor
<LjL> lostondialup: that is, if you mean having KDE apps listed in the Gnome "start" menu
<lostondialup> LjL, after changing items in the menu editer, however they will not show up
<lostondialup> that would make sense.
<Versed> ?
<lostondialup> tdo i need to install the KDE desktop enviornment to make that work?
<blanky> what was that deal about ubuntu-calendar and it downloading wallpapers of nude people?
<bimberi> Versed: 'twas a typo, meant for varsendagger
<LjL> versed: are you yourself?
<derrickw> oh my god
<derrickw> i made ramen noodles in soup form
<Versed> yeah noticed
<derrickw> it's actually pretty good this way
<Terminus> Versed, sorry. i was referring to varsendagger.
<Versed> ah no big deal, after I saw the similar nick.\
<RezDawg> Does anyone use xDvdShrink?
<blanky> what was that deal about ubuntu-calendar and it downloading wallpapers of nude people?
<shinigami_laptop> bleh
<max> yo
<LjL> versed: ping
<shinigami_laptop> testing
<varsendagger> ahh and i just registerd it
<jrattner1> blanky, whats ubuntu calendar
<max> damnit
<blanky> i dont know
<blanky> according to wikipedia
<blanky> it was a thing that downloaded wallpapers each month
<lostondialup> thank you for the pointer
<blanky> except sometimes it'd download pics of nude people, so they cancelled it
<senectus> Guys my internal DNS is bloody spotty and crap, because of the dumb little modem router I have... What DNS server would you recommend for a bit of a n00b (but not a complete idiot ;-) )
<bimberi> blanky: yes, there a bit of controversy attached to the warty artwork
<jrattner1> blanky, why would they cancel it
<max> boo non-scrolling
<blanky> bimberi: could you tell me more about it? please?
<bimberi> *there was
<deemo> hey everyone, i dont mean for this to be such a nooby question, but is it possible for me to mount the hard drive on the ubuntu live cd so i can access my windows files while on the linux distro?
<oreth> can I double click on a .deb file and it will install?
<Terminus> deemo, yes, it's possible. writing to an ntfs partition is a different story though.
<bimberi> blanky: the original gdm screen and cd cover was not considered to be "office safe" :)
<RezDawg> deemo: yes
<daemos> read-only
<daemos> by root
<blanky> bimberi: yeah? how :)
<varsendagger> if i were to apt-0get install xmms-skins where would the skins be installed?
<daemos> but you can set privs
<deemo> how exactly?
<Terminus> senectus, maek your own. :)
<ithiel> varsendagger, xmms will display them under the skin browser
<deemo> i tried using mount, but i couldnt find the hard drive in /dev/
<daemos> not sure off the top of my head
<daemos> for ubuntu at least
<LjL> varsendagger: i don't know, but why not just try and then "dpkg -L xmms-skins"?
<varsendagger> well it didn't\
<daemos> not familiar with debian i use slackware
<varsendagger> ohh
<ithiel> oreth, if you point synaptic to the file it will install it for you
<senectus> Terminus, yeah that's what I mean.. is there serveral sorts of DNS server or is there just one generic package?
<Terminus> deemo, mount -o umask=0222 -t ntfs /dev/ice /mnt/point
<ithiel> daemos, got tired of dependency h3ll? I used to be a slacker, I got bloody sick of it
<Terminus> senectus, almost everybody uses bind for that. you're probably gonna have to do some reading to set it up correctly though.
<bimberi> blanky: the models were naked although the poses were non-explicit, but even so
<blanky> lol
<blanky> why would they be naked
<varsendagger> awesome
<Siph0n> has neone else had a prob of opening up an mp3 in beep media player, and having it give an error about codecs, but then pres play and it work? :)
<blanky> hey, how does cannonical (company behind ubuntu) make money anyways!
<benplaut> how do i install cursor themes in breezy?
<deemo> Terminus, what device should i mount? in /dev/ i only see hdc which is the cdrom drive
<bimberi> blanky: by selling paid support for ubuntu
<blanky> ooooo
<Terminus> deemo, well, that's for you to find out. it's your computer after all.
<blanky> this channel kinda beats the purpose :P
<oreth> oh shi--- i moved my taskbar to the right side on accident.. how do I get it back?
<anavim> Siph0n: no
<gleesond> is there a way to update my computer from warty to breezy without refomating?
<brodel> that's funny. They have the best community support for anything I've seen and yet they can make money selling support.
<jordan> hello all, if I was going to ./configure something but wanted to specify a compiler, what command would I use?
<databe> ok. i am installing xfce and it is asking for x windows libraries and i dont see them in synaptic. where can i get them?
<jordan> -CC=gcc3.3
<jordan> ?
<Terminus> gleesond, there's a howto for that. used to be in the topic. forgot the url though.
<rodropo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<deemo> Terminus, what should i be looking for exactly?
<shinigami_laptop> test
<darksoul> hey all got my res problem solved! *yay*
<shinigami_laptop> test2
<shinigami_laptop> sweet
<shinigami_laptop> we have scrollage
<Max> scrolling
<Max> scrolling is back
<Terminus> deemo, what hard disk it is, whether ide or sata/scsi and the channel it's on. maybe fdisk -l will help you though.
<darksoul> NoUse: btw the ram thing you suggested was good..but thats not the problem at all
<Ep|phany> does anyone know if there are any notebook tools avaialbe for unbuntu? im looking for something where i can edit my screen brightness so it has longer battery life
<WhyvasLT> african camel fart!
<Max> vghlkg
<WhyvasLT> Ep|phany, use the FN key
<Max> monkey
<WhyvasLT> you have a dell Ep|phany ?
<Ep|phany> the FN key doesnt work
<Ep|phany> no i have gateway
<Siph0n> ok, it seems it only gives the msg that it cant play the mp3 if i open the mp3 with beep media player, if i open beep media player by it self, then open the mp3 from beep media player it works fine :)
<Ep|phany> but i do have the FN key
<deemo> Terminus, thank you very much, it now works
<WhyvasLT> FN plus whatever is your brightness
<WhyvasLT> not just FN
<Max> poop un dawg
<Ep|phany> yea i know
<Ep|phany> it doesnt work
<oreth> BAH
<WhyvasLT> check your bios
<Terminus> deeler, no problem. the umask is for you to be able to read from it even as non-root. :)
<Ep|phany> nevermind it was stuck
<Ep|phany> lol
<WhyvasLT> yeah
<Max> do you think IRC is interested?
<Homer> http://www.sjbaker.org/tux/tux_and_beasty_costumes.png
<oreth> ircii doesn't work because it depends on libc5 which depends on ldso.. which has been replaced?
<jordan> before configuring does anyone know how to specify a compiler?
<jordan> is it like ./configure -CC=gcc-3.3
<derrickw> does anybody have any idea why wine may have stopped functioning for me? it just tries to load for a while and then dies
<jordan> reinstall it from cvs with me!
<Terminus> jordan, you could read the configure script and find out.
<sumojim> Are newbies welcome here? I don't have the slightest clue what I am doing.
<databe> anyone know how to get the x windows library on ubuntu?!?
<bimberi> jordan: export CC=gcc-3.3    then     ./configure
<derrickw> actually maybe i will just try to uninstall wine and reinstall
<derrickw> it may work
<derrickw> i really feel like playing fallout 2
<jordan> export, I am an idiot!
<jordan> thanks!!
<derrickw> even though i've beaten it twice now
<sumojim> I can't get any extra programs to install.
<circa1974>  why would u use ircii when irssi is so much better
<bimberi> jordan: np
<derrickw> fallout never gets old
<bimberi> databe: xlibs-dev
<darksoul> what sould breezy reps be
<darksoul> sources*
<databe> anyone know how to get the x windows library on ubuntu?!?
<databe> sorry
<databe> THANK YOU!
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<databe> is what i typed :/
<bimberi> databe: ha, np :)
<sumojim> Guess not...
<darksoul> !easysiyrce
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, darksoul
<darksoul> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is probably For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bimberi> sumojim: of course
<databe> bimberi,  it only shows pxlib-dev which doesn't seem to be it
<regeya> for an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, give vi a try ;-)
<oreth> BARG
<oreth> ircii is not going to install properly
<geargolem> hello.  What is the best possible setup for 3d modeling without a 3d accelerated graphics card?
<bimberi> !info xlibs-dev
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: (X Window System client library development files transitional package), section oldlibs, is extra. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 63 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<intelikey> vi is anything but easy to use for a linux newbee
<linkd> its not that bad.. but u do need a manual for vi
<bimberi> databe: should be there
<databe> k. thanks.
<intelikey> nano/pico might be called easy to use...
<bimberi> databe: unless you only have CD sources available perhaps?
<jasonjdp> any good place to learn about compiling programs in linux?
<WhyvasLT> www.google.ca
<databe> no. i thought i just update my sources.list
<databe> and updated.
<WhyvasLT> get the build-essentials package
<darksoul> how do i add a new ram channel to my motherboard
<databe> but when i type !info xlib-dev it says: event not found
<Terminus> intelikey, they will eventually have to learn though. only a few keys to memorize for the newbie. ESC, i, :w, and :q. :)
<bimberi> databe: no, that was me talking to ubotu (in this channel)
<databe> oh.
<databe> lol
<bimberi> databe: it is xlibs-dev (note the s)
<intelikey> Terminus why will the have to learn vi ?     i never have.
<databe> k
<databe> same thing
<bimberi> databe: put the contents of sources.list on a pastebin ...
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Terminus> intelikey, well i guess not... personally, i've never used nano/pico all that much so maybe i'm biased. :p
<databe> k
<lightbright> installing real playet for linx and it says: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<plagerism> I am trhing to get eclipse running in breezy, I installed all the eclipse related packages from universe and jsdk1.5 from SUN microsystems(packaged by Tamir Bunny ).  And it wont start.  I exported  JAVA_HOME to point to the j2sdk directory
<lightbright> any ideas?
<bimberi> lightbright: do a contents search on http:/packages.ubuntu.com for the package that includes that file, install, retry
<WhyvasLT> lightbright, get the library.
<WhyvasLT> use synaptic
<WhyvasLT> seach for libstdc
<WhyvasLT> search
<plagerism> I found a few articles on the subject, however I have never found a definative answer
<intelikey> !+info libstdc
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> Package 'libstdc' does not exist.
<lightbright> WhyvasLT: what library?
<Agrajag> libstdc?
<Agrajag> you mean glibc?
<Agrajag> oh, libstdc++
<lightbright> bimberi: im installing libstdc++5
<databe> bimberi, it is up there
<intelikey> well i've broke it again!
<oreth> how do I move my task bar back to the top
<oreth> i accidentally moved it :(
<WhyvasLT> lightbright, yeah, it helps when you look
<misfit_toy> oreth, drag it
<oreth> misfit_toy: where do I grab it at?
<intelikey> <oreth>  accidentally put it back.
<misfit_toy> oreth, on a blank space, you may have to close some apps to get enough blank space
<databe> bimberi, http://pastebin.com/433858
<lightbright> WhyvasLT: ok i installed Realplayer done
<oreth> er... I'm talking about the bar that says "Applications.... Places... System..."
<Siph0n> lol so no ones had a prob where if they open the mp3 it say it can play that audio, but when u open up beep media player, then open the mp3 from there it works? :) i heard sometin bout root being able to hear sound but others not.... could this be it?
<lightbright> WhyvasLT:  I followed: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2524630
<bimberi> databe: hm, looks fine
<misfit_toy> oreth, then anywhere on a blank space
<oreth> sweet. thanks
<quail_linux> atricle on corporate ubuntu use....  http://madpenguin.org/cms/html/47/5557.html
<databe> then i did a sudo apt-update
<databe> but when i look for xlibs-dev it is only pxlibs-dev
<databe> :(
<lightbright> bimberi:  I followed: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html and installed Realplayer!  So Ubuntu wont break because i installed something that was not available from apt-get?
<geargolem> I am having draw problems in blender in breezy.
<bimberi> lightbright: shouldn't, if it's from that site
<bimberi> lightbright: (the directions that is)
<lightbright> bimberi:  ok
<Kraeloc> I ordered my Breezy discs the day it became available, and still nothing.
<Kraeloc> Man...
<Kraeloc> I've heard Breezy is awesome, but I don't have the time to download it.
<bimberi> databe: pastebin the output from "apt-cache policy xlibs-dev"
<Terminus> Kraeloc, find a local LUG. :)
<Kraeloc> But, but..
<Kraeloc> The sunlight burns, and stuff.
<Kraeloc> Why do you think I'm on IRC?
<WhyvasLT> don't have the time to download it?
<WhyvasLT> do you have dialup?
<Terminus> Kraeloc, hahaha. your problem then. :p
<Kraeloc> No, not dial up, just kinda slow DSL.
<Terminus> Kraeloc, how much bandwidth downstream there?
<Kraeloc> All methods, HTTP, FTP, bt, etc, take waay too long.
<WhyvasLT> ...
<Kraeloc> I'm supposed to get 1500/300-sometihng
<WhyvasLT> are you always on?
<WhyvasLT> why not let it go overnight?
<WhyvasLT> it's so simple
<ithiel> Kraeloc, divide that 1500 by 8, thats your real speed you are supposed to get. letting a d/l go overnight is best, btw, I have a 7megabit connection
<geargolem> I am having opengl draw problems in breezy using blender.
<Terminus> Kraeloc, bt doesn't really take long. i downloaded my copy in two hours.
<Kraeloc> Cos my router is a crabby son-of-a-bitch, and drops my connection randomly.
<Kraeloc> About once every day or so.
<intelikey> well this is an interesting borken somthin'    box works like a swiss watch until i dial-up then i can not login anywhere.    login just fine until i connect to the net.    anybody got any clue what might cause this ?
<Terminus> Kraeloc, and that's on a 768 downstream line.
<superchode|fu> so use bittorrent then
<server_newbie> I have a question
<WhyvasLT> or FTP
<WhyvasLT> and resumer
<WhyvasLT> resume
<kinkoblast> Can I run an x server w/p a window manager?
<intelikey> yes kinkoblast
<kinkoblast> How?
<intelikey> X
<Kraeloc> I've tried all these things, and it has never gone faster than about 20k, and always predicts download times in excess of weeks.
<WhyvasLT> weeks?
<WhyvasLT> that's bull
<kinkoblast> Kraeloc
<Kraeloc> Yes, weeks.
<WhyvasLT> 20K would finish overnight
<Terminus> Kraeloc, port forwarding is setup correctly for bt?
<Terminus> maybe it's 20bps? hehe
<server_newbie> I have squid up and running my goal short term is to log web access by user name and then I will start to limit access as my kids start to use the web. How can I get the user name to show up in access.log file. I have mulit users on 1 ip addrsss ? Thanks guys
<Kraeloc> Router is using DHCP, and I'm not in control of it.
<WhyvasLT> hack the router
<Kraeloc> No.
<WhyvasLT> are you an arts student Kraeloc ?
<Kraeloc> Nope, why?
<Terminus> Kraeloc, you really need port forwarding for bt to work properly.
<WhyvasLT> just wondering
<WhyvasLT> or enable DMZ
<kinkoblast> Can I start "failsafe terminal" with startup scripts?
<kinkoblast> I have a processer-hog game "=_
<Kraeloc> I'm not that concerned about this, I can bear to wait for the discs.
<Kraeloc> I have another problem though.
<Kraeloc> Question ,rather.
<geargolem> 3rd time.  I am having draw problems in breezy's opengl with blender
<oreth> hrm
<oreth> when I try to load a script in irc... it tells me "<scriptname> is executable and may not be loaded" what does that mean?
<Kraeloc> Is there a way to make Hoary reead/write, or at least read, NTFS-formatted discs?
<dabaR> geargolem: I am sorry to hear that.
<WhyvasLT> Kraeloc, captive-NTFS
<ptlo> dabaR, 'evening! ;-)
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Kraeloc about ntfs
<geargolem> dabaR, the backface culling is drawing incorrectly
<Kraeloc> Ok, one minute.
<linkd> Kraeloc: you can read ntfs by just setting up the correct line in /etc/fstab...
<felipe_> How do I install a .deb file?
<linkd> felipe_: dpkg -i thefile.deb
<WhyvasLT> dpkg -i file.deb
<dabaR> + sudo in front
<linkd> yar
<oreth> anyidea?
<ithiel> g'night all
<skwid> hi
<skwid> i have a quick stupid question ..
<Kraeloc> Whazzat
<skwid> i can't seem to run a bin script by doing ./binscript
<skwid> is that normal ?
<bimberi> skwid: if binscript isn't marked as executable yes
<bimberi> ls -l binscript
<bimberi> chmod +x binscript
<skwid> -rwxr-xr-x  1 skwid skwid 3705 2005-10-28 21:11
<jasonjdp> so ubuntu doesnt come with make or a c compiler?
<jasonjdp> im having trouble now installing make...
<bimberi> jasonjdp: install build-essential
<skwid> bimberi, thats my output with ls -l
<jasonjdp> how so bimeri? where is that?
<skwid> skwid@Ocean:~/lg3d/bin$ ./lg3d-session
<skwid> bash: ./lg3d-session: /bin/tcsh: bad interpreter:
<skwid> thats my error
<bimberi> skwid: ah
<bimberi> jasonjdp: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<bimberi> jasonjdp: it's in the ubuntu repositories (and on the CD)
<bimberi> skwid: you don't have tcsh installed
<skwid> ok
<jasonjdp> ok, thnx bimberi
<bimberi> jasonjdp: np :)
<jasonjdp> awesome! had to figure out that i needed to close the Add Programs app to do it, but now its installing!!! woot!
<jasonjdp> thnx!
<jasonjdp> why isnt that installed by default? to prevent noob users from doing things?
<skwid> bimberi: you were right :)
<databe> anyone know what might be causing this?
<ACR21> adsl2+ at 4k feet would prolly get me a full 20mbps right?
<skwid> btw, what's the diff btw symaptic and aptitude ?
<databe> http://pastebin.com/433885
<bimberi> skwid: synaptic is gui, aptitude is cli
* ACR21 is hoping someone does adsl2+ here or fiber
<skwid> ok :)
<skwid> thanks for lightening my world !
<bimberi> skwid: but aptitude is better at remembering dependencies (than apt-get)
<bimberi> skwid: np :)
<skwid> well, my script works now :)
<zack> skwid: also, the algorithms are different. aptitude tries to be "smarter"
<skwid> and i cant keep my gdm
<skwid> see ya :)
<bimberi> jasonjdp: no, just considered unnecessary, remember it's "Linux for human beings" :P
<zack> so, is dist-upgrading to dapper going to blow up my computer and give me the plague, or is it reasonably sane atm?
<databe> anyone know what might be causing this? http://pastebin.com/433885
<lightbright> whats the mozilla composer program called for install?
<linkd> zack: its sane
<databe> man. installing this program has been one of the worst things.
<databe> they dont explain all of these dependancies or anything before hand.
<databe> and it runs forever then pops up errors at different sections.
<databe> sigh
<jasonjdp> bimberi, awesome.  just use my new knowledge to install libdvdcss!!! ;-)
<jasonjdp> time to try it
<bimberi> jasonjdp: :)
<bimberi> databe: what's the program?
<databe> xfce
<databe> using os-cilators gui install
<databe> and everytime i fix a problem is sails for a little while
<databe> and then pops up with something else
<databe> it is ok.. i just need to know what they are
<databe> each time.
<databe> so i appreciate your help
<bimberi> databe: ok, so that's better than the one in ubuntu (xfce4)?
<databe> xfce comes with ubuntu?
<Siph0n-Lab> hey :)
<bimberi> databe: yes, the package is xfce4, there's also ...
<bimberi> !xubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<databe> yeah i heard about that
<Siph0n-Lab> so if my speakers are plugged in and on, and beep media player is playing the mp3, but i dont hear sound... what can be wrong? :)
<databe> butwould xfce4 be basically the same thing?
<Terminus> databe, you're not trying to compile it, are you?
<Terminus> Siph0n, wrong jack? :)
<databe> wow
<databe> that is so funny
<bimberi> databe: yes
<databe> damkn
<databe> damkn
<databe> dan
<databe> damn
<databe> i have spent hours on this
<databe> and it is a package
<databe> sigh
<bimberi> databe: but you have learnt a few things :)
<databe> so once i install the package. how can i make it be the default
<databe> i sure have
<Terminus> databe, that's the great thing about ubuntu. you rarely have to compile anything. always check with apt first. :)
<databe> so that is great
<databe> so once i install the package. how can i make it be the default
<Siph0n-Lab> nope, its plugged in on the green one :)
<Terminus> databe, makes it easy to uninstall too. :)
<crimson> need help i cant install Wolfenstein ET, i get this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/433889
<bimberi> databe: not completely sure sorry, might be configurable via the update-alternatives command
<Terminus> databe, update-alternatives --config x-session-manager i think.
<bimberi> hehe, there you go (onya Terminus!) :)
<Terminus> hehe. i'm feeling helpful today. mainly because i'm bored. =D
<moua> is there any binary usenet software on linux ?
<moua> with gui
<Kratos> HiddenFly, just looking for a wat to play .mpg files in totem.
<Kratos> ...
<Kratos> -HiddenFly
<Kratos> Nick Completion
<Kratos> meh
<bimberi> Kratos: ah, it was supposed to be "Hi" :) . Anyway - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hajime_> does anyone what software to use to create isos of dvd movies?
<Terminus> Kratos, you may also opt to replace totem-gstreamer with totem-xine instead. i dunno about the others but i have audio synching problems with the gstreamer backend. :(
<firestone> What fun things are there to do in linux
<Terminus> firestone, experimenting with a lot of software. ;)
<firestone> like what
<linkd> firestone: download alot of pr0n
<linkd> that was a joke..
<darksoul> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Kratos> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<cgos> hey
<note> #ubuntu-dev
<Kratos> sori, should I just apt-get install totem-xine?
<Kratos> ....
<Kratos> turning OFF nick completion
* IcemanV9 has to laugh at the last sentence of the topic :P
<JamesAnderson> hey hey
<hajime_> anyone? :)
<renedox> what?
<Kratos> !totem-xine
<ubotu> it has been said that totem-xine is like, totally, sudo apt-get install totem-xine. To play non-free formats, get the w32codecs. The instructions are at http://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats section Codecs
<g00r0n> hello, i finally got my wifi to work (IPW2200); however, if I try to connect to another network, I am unable to?   is there a better program to use for wifi mgmt. other than the Networking program that comes w/ Ubuntu?
<robotgeek> g00r0n: network-manager
<bimberi> g00r0n: give network-manager a try
<renedox> are the backports for hoary working for anyone here?
<renedox> ...
<renedox> are the backports for hoary working for anyone here?
<jasonjdp> woot! installing programs with make ftw!!! nero linux installed!
<hajime_> does anyone what software to use to create isos of dvd movies? thanks :)
<JamesAnderson> how would i set fluxbox as default in ubuntu?
<renedox> hajime_: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2509094
<robotgeek> JamesAnderson: when you login in gdm (into fluxbox),it will ask you whether you want to save as default
<khermans> yo biacthes!
<robotgeek> khermans: language
<khermans> i meant to say batches!
<hajime_> thank you :)
<JamesAnderson> robotgeek: thanks,how do i log into fluxbox in the first place man? :) im still in gnome even though i installed fluxbox.
<jordan> Ubuntu channel, I love you all!!!
<robotgeek> JamesAnderson: logout, and select sessions -> fluxbox
<JamesAnderson> nice one, wish me luck, brb on fluxbox hopefully :)
<robotgeek> jordan: i'm sure #ubuntu loves you too.
<jordan> You are all very patient, intellegent people who help people use the greatest distro ever
<bimberi> jordan: alright, what do you want? :P
<robotgeek> lol
<WhyvasLT> CALM DOWN
<stazich> hey, does anyonne know how to increase my Synaptic to see Multiverse packages?? right now im only on basic
<jasonjdp> hmm, no soundcard in this ubunto box... wonder if i can plug in my USB headphones... Windows Treats them like a serpate sound card...
<jordan> no no, this channel has always been there whenever I need help
<WhyvasLT> stazich, try reading the menus.....
<jordan> I just like to say thanks
<lightbright> my 3rd day using Ubuntu and I like it
<jasonjdp> lol, same here lightbright
<lightbright> jordan: you from the river jordan?
<jordan> no, it is my name
<lightbright> jasonjdp: ;)
<bimberi> jordan: onya! :)
<hosler> Is there a way to force my cpu fan to turn on?
<lightbright> jasonjdp:  we should start the love Ubuntu club :)
<jordan> but that is what I am named after
<JamesAnderson> robotgeek: thanks man
<lightbright> jordan: cool name :)
<lightbright> jordan: i like the name Jordan and I studied the river Jordan
<robotgeek> JamesAnderson: cool, welcome to the *box club
<jordan> does anyone here know how to wake a laptop up after you suspend it or tell it to hibernate?
<bimberi> well there is an #ubuntu-love channel :)
<lightbright> hosler: why?  so it can overheat and destroy the lifespan?
<Cole> anyone have any experience with when i switch from the gui on my laptop to tty1 and then to go back the screen freezes?
<Sedge> hey guys, anyone got any idea on how to get sound to come out of my subwoofer in ubuntu ? (sound works, just nothing from the sub), running an audigy
<lightbright> bimberi:  hehe ;)
<JamesAnderson> thank you ;)
<dvius> does it matter what filesystem my root is? i.e ext2 / ext3
<robotgeek> jordan: generally, you press the 'any' button
<lightbright> bimberi:  ROFL I thought you were joking!  there really IS a channel named #ubuntu-love
<hosler> lightbright: I said force it to turn on, not off. It rattles when its on and im trying to figure out why, but im having a hard time getting it to turn on.
<lightbright> dvius: use ext3
<bimberi> lightbright: me, joke, never :P
<lightbright> hosler: ah ok
<jordan> robotgeek, nothing seems to wake my pc up... except a hard reboot
<Sedge> hey guys, anyone got any idea on how to get sound to come out of my subwoofer in ubuntu ? (sound works, just nothing from the sub), running an audigy
<g00r0n> is network-manager available under the package manager, or do i have to install from scratch?
<robotgeek> jordan: uh uh
<lightbright> dvius: dont use ext3 it doesnt support journalling
<lightbright> bimberi:  hehe ;)
<lightbright> dvius: dont use ext2 it doesnt support journalling
<bimberi> g00r0n: it's in the universe repository
<jordan> robotgeek, like a power cycle
<lightbright> dvius: sorry type, I meant to say ext2
<robotgeek> jordan: i know what u mean, i don't know how to fix
<jordan> robotgeek, no worries I leave it on all day
<dvius> lightbright: thanx. does certain kernels prefer certain fs? i can't get linux-k7 to load root fs
<tescoil> so, roommate has account on my computer, burns cds, retains wavs, warned about hd space, appears to have taken up another 5 gigs today.  I *could* be BOFH and blow his wavs away, I'd rather have him hit a disc quota brick wall.
<hajime_> renedox: I am looking at the homepage for dvd::rip and I don't think it rips dvd movies into ISOs.
<robotgeek> tescoil: man quota
<bimberi> ubotu tell g00r0n about repositories
<hajime_> I do not want to reencode the dvd. I just want it to create an iso image. something like "dvd decrypter"
<tescoil> robotgeek: is it a stock utility?
<Sedge> is there a way to tweak whether the sound output is 2.1 or 5.1 in ubuntu?
<tescoil> I guess not.
<robotgeek> tescoil: apt-get install quotatool
<Diffindo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Sedge> is there a way to tweak whether the sound output is 2.1 or 5.1 in ubuntu?
<Mabus06> how do I get quicktime to play in the firefox browser
<dvius> do certain kernels not load ext3 as "/" cuase my linux-k7 dont want to... but linux-386 does
<jah_raztah> Unix / bsd = linux
<dducko> dvius, Im running K7 just fine
<varsendagger> Mabus06,
<jah_raztah> debian / mac osx = ubuntu
<hajime_> Does anyone know of a software to create ISO files of movie DVDs? I do not want the software to reencode it. just want to dump the contents. something like dvd decrypter. thanks
<jah_raztah> ye i have mplayer k7 as well
<dvius> dducko: mmmm. still havin probs installing kernel...
<Agrajag> I didn't know you could divide operating systems
<Sedge> n/m, used alsamixer from the console to tweak the output
<varsendagger> apt-get install mplayer-586  and then moz-mplayer
<jordan> windows / 0 = floating point exception
<jah_raztah> Agrajag, there is a alot you think you can't do but you can do
<varsendagger> i installed xmms-cdplayer   the plugin, how do i get it to work?
<jordan> what does everyone think of the gcc 4.0 compiler?
<oreth> is there a command to show the home directory of irc?
<renedox> are the backports for hoary working for anyone here?
<jah_raztah> gcc 4 not so good
<Diffindo> Question
<dvius> when I install k7 it says:    Setting up linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 (2.6.10-34.7) ...
<dvius> cpio: (0xffffe000): No such file or directory
<dvius> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7ef8000): No such file or directory
<dvius> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7efe000): No such file or directory
<dvius> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7eff000): No such file or directory
<jah_raztah> alot of things are breaking becasue of it
<dducko> Backports or Extras?
<dducko> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<dvius> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f1d000): No such file or directory
<dvius> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f49000): No such file or directory
<dvius> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f58000): No such file or directory
<jordan> jah_raztah, really, what are the problems
<dvius> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f74000): No such file or directory
<dvius> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f9d000): No such file or directory
<Diffindo> Can I upgrade from Hoary to Breezy by network?
<dvius> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fb3000): No such file or directory
<dducko> Please dont od that
<dvius> Or maybe you don't want a symbolic link here. Hmm? Lets See.
<dvius> Or maybe you don't want a symbolic link here. Hmm? Lets See.
<dvius> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub .
<renedox> dducko: backports
<dvius> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst .
<dvius> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<dvius> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386
<dducko> !pate
<ubotu> dducko: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dvius> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-8-386
<Ron_o> dvius, you know better than that.
<dvius> is that bad?
<Ron_o> come on.
<dvius> SORRY!!
<dducko> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<hajime_> anyone?
<dvius> just joined yesterday....ok
<dvius> my bad
<Diffindo> Can I upgrade from Hoary to Breezy by network?
<Diffindo> !ac'97
<jordan> yes
<ubotu> Diffindo: I give up, what is it?
<varsendagger> Diffindo,
<bimberi> Diffindo: sure - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<varsendagger> yes
<lightbright> dvius: sorry im not sure
<Diffindo> Ok...
<Diffindo> Just wondering
<oreth> how do I setup an alias?
<jordan> I recommend it
<dvius> I'm getting quite frustrated and ready to kick my computer... i know ya'll are very busy and you don't do this for money so I cant EXPECT any help, but could I please ask very nicely for some1 to give me hand?
<oreth> in bash?
<jah_raztah> jordan, i had problems with audacious music player and bmpx compling
<jordan> breezy is nice
<jordan> hmmm
<nalioth_zZz> oreth: in your ~/.bashrc
<jordan> jah_raztah, I am trying to build wine with gcc-4 right now
<dducko> Poste you errors in the paste bin, then link us to it
<renedox> dducko: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4685
<Diffindo> I may do a dual boot with Breezy and XP, so I can teach myself Linux and still have that familiar computing environment
<jah_raztah> ohh ic
<jah_raztah> let me know how that goes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell oreth about cli
<dvius> ok...how do i get the link after I've pasted into bin?
<jordan> jah_raztah, the make depend worked, make && make install ing right now
<nalioth> dvius: it will give it to you, if you are patient
<dvius> Such a noob, sorry!
<jrattner1> how do you connect to a remote desktop in gnome
<jordan> dvius, I'm noob too, it is all good friend #ubuntu rocks!
<jordan> jrattner1, are you trying to rd from gnome or to a gnome session?
<jrattner1> from and to
<Kraeloc> Arg help me before I go blind from the ravages of a 60hz refresh rate!
<dvius> Ubuntu is the $hit, its just so hard cause I got so lazy becuase of dumb winblows! I gotta get use to think again :P
<slew> dvius, what are you trying to do?
<Kraeloc> Please help me! My eyes are bleeding from this!
<nalioth> Kraeloc: did they tell you about editing your xorg.conf?
<Diffindo> Does anyone know where I could find Linux drivers for AC'97 audio?
<nerdzyboy> Hi
<lightbright> bimberi: how do i read my floppy drive?
<hajime_> anyone?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Kraeloc about fixres
<jordan> jrattner1, in applications > internet > terminal services client will get you from gnome to a RDP or VNC session
<Kraeloc> Yes, but I don't know which part to edit to tell it the range of refresh rates.
<Xcerca> Diffindo ; you wouldn't happen to have a nForce chipset would you ?
<Diffindo> no
<jordan> jrattner1, to get to your ubuntu desktop I use freenx
<nalioth> Kraeloc: did you read the wiki that ubotu is telling you about?
<Diffindo> VIA PM800
<darksoul> hey i have things crashing randomly, any ideas
<lightbright> how do i mount my floppy drive?
<bimberi> lightbright: insert floppy, go to Places -> Computer, right-click on floppy, select Mount Volume
<jrattner1> jordan, freenx?
<Xcerca> an emachinces ?
<lightbright> bimberi: ok brb
<dvius> slew: trying to install latest linux-k7 kernel
<dudus> has anyone installed mysql5?
<dvius> Here is the link of the error message: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4686
<Diffindo> Xcerca: VIA PM800
<bimberi> lightbright: yes, better to ask the channel :)
<dudus> just installed the k7 kernel :)
<jordan> jrattner1, absolutely freenx is an ssh encapsulated virtual session
<darksoul> somone?
<Diffindo> Xcerca: Homebuilt PC
<darksoul> i have some things crashing at random times
<dvius> dudus: any probs?
<Xcerca> ic
<lightbright> bimberi:  it said Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<nerdzyboy> I'm working on a laptop and I'm trying to use my external monitor to create a dual screen setup, I've tried using this xorg.conf: http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s310349/nx7000/index.php?wiki=CloneMode (changing the driver from radeon to ati) but it didn't work, I got those error messages: Cannot find device and cannot find screen... ...what can I do?
<lightbright> bimberi: what can i do?
<dducko> renedox, Take out what you have listed as the backports, and add the one here,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4687
<Terminus> Diffindo, it should be in the kernel already. i have a k8t800 here that works out of the box.
<dudus> don't know where to start since I heard tht ubuntu doesn't have this package!
<Xcerca> i had an emachines and thy usedd a via chipset to....  thats why i asked
<oreth> i forget.. how do I view "invisible" files?
<Terminus> oreth, ls -a
<bimberi> lightbright: mine does that too :/ (since breezy!)
<dudus> Don't know why but it seems that mysql5 won't make into the repos at all... Not even in tha backports
<dvius> oreth: ls -all
<Diffindo> It isn't working for me
<oreth> how do I search my hard drive for a specific file?
<lightbright> bimberi: i need some files off my floppy, what can i do?
<Terminus> oreth, find . -name $foo
<jordan> oreth, man find
<Terminus> oreth, or locate $foo
<dvius> oreth: sudo find / -name XXXXX     -xxx being the file
<Terminus> oreth, err... find / -name $foo i mean. hehe
<nickrud> oreth, or, places->find files...
<bimberi> lightbright: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<Diffindo> Terminus: It isn't working for me
<oreth> so i want to find a file called .ircrc
<bimberi> lightbright: then go to Places -> Computer
<jordan> people helping people, that is what #ubuntu is about
<nickrud> s/find/search/
<dudus> I think the only way is to compile mysql5
<Terminus> Diffindo, are any alsa modules loaded?
<e1vis> why does my ubuntu live cd load perfectly while kubuntu stalls at "detecting hardware settings"
<dvius> dducko: here is the link if you have a sec... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4686
<Diffindo> terminus: think so
<dudus> or alien a rp package... but I'd rather compile
<dvius> dducko: is that bad??
<lightbright> bimberi: that worked :)
<Terminus> Diffindo, snd_via82xx            25792  2 is the module that's loaded here on my box.
<bimberi> lightbright: good, yet not good (if you know what i mean)
<jordan> it takes a LOOOOOOOONNNNGGGGG time to build wine....
<annex> oreth: to use the GUI search program go to "Places" > "Search for Files..."
<Terminus> Diffindo, have you checked volume already? all connections are good? speakers are on?
<lightbright> bimberi:  yeah know whtat you mean
<annex> jordan: ever built OO.org? ;-)
<e1vis> nobody?
<jordan> hey #ubuntu, guess who is excited that they are getting the Firefly DVD's tomorrow
<JamesAnderson> how do i make a tabbed aterm shell in fluxbox?
<Nihil85> Hello! i've lost a password from some pdf documents that i had under windows. how can i rescue the old password?
<dvius> mmm, firefly?
<JamesAnderson> or is that possible?
<Terminus> Diffindo, check. think so doesn't mean yes. lsmod|grep snd
<jordan> annex: yeah, I built that on my gentoo install... that was the sux0r
<dudus> mysql5 anyone?
<annex> jordan: hehe same here, KDE is brutal as well
<nerdzyboy> anyone?
<dvius> dudus: sorry, dude, no idea... waiting for help too
* Terminus is angry at the local theaters for not screening Serenity yet
<jordan> annex, I got sick of building everything from scratch, that is why I converted to a much more usable os, ergo ubuntu!!!
<dudus> thanks
<dvius> nihil85: do you need the actual password or just to get into the files??
<dducko> dvius, what are you running Hoary?
<Nihil85> dvius, at least to get into my documents... but it will be better to get the actual password or to set another password
<dvius> dducko: the latest ubuntu...
<renedox> dducko: cool, thanks, k3b downloads now :)
<dducko> Cool
<dducko> So Breezy?
<Diffindo> teminus: turned on volume and headphones made a pop noise like they are on, now I need an MP3 codec for totem/rythembox
<dducko> Could you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<Terminus> ubotu, tell Diffindo about restrictedformats
<dvius> nihil85: there are many way ways to get into password protected pdfs. pdf's are hardly what you can call secure... have you done a search on google?
<dudus> ok I'll compile mysql5 then... and I'll post my results to the forum as there is nothing there...
<e1vis> nobody knows?
<Nihil85> dvius, all the software runs under windows only... i've not found something for linux yet
<oreth> i er... damn
<dvius> dducko: i dl'd the latest version from the site. I keep forgettin the names...
<e1vis> dawg
<Xcerca> in your guys's xmms what output plugin do you use ?
<thespore> alsa?
<e1vis> i'm stuck
<Nihil85> dvius, if you have a quick solution, please tell me all the necessary, i have an exam in the next days!!!!
<nerdzyboy> please?
<dvius> have you been to "http://www.itfreaks.com/forum/" do a search there. if you dnt find anything, they are very helpful too. tell them you looked but cant find anything for nix and they should help you out
<dducko> Could you post the source.list anyway,  that isnt trying to download the kernel that is in Breezy.
<dvius> nihil85: i dnt have the quick solution. I dnt need to crack any pdf's... ITFreaks should be able to help
<justme> Has anyone tried installing Breezy lately? I was following the ubuntuguide.org instructions and there are a bunch of missing files.
<Xcerca> if you want to use a sound card is it better to leave it as alsa or install custum audio plugins for it?  if there is such a thing
<dducko> justme like what
<lightbright> bimberi: i wonder how they could have missed that 'bug' for floppies
<dvius> xcerca: dnt follow ubuntuguide. its no good. was written for older version of ubuntu
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<oreth> i don't have permissions to copy files into my irc directory
<oreth> wtf?
<dvius> oreth: HUH?!
<Nihil85> dvius, where can i find the itfreaks?
<lightbright> bimberi: whats the command now to unmount it?  sudo umount /media/floppy0 ?
<Xcerca> dvius:   do you have a sound card that you got working ?
<dvius> http://www.itfreaks.com
<darksoul> sigh
<corona> hi can someone tell me how to load libs using modprobe at startup
<darksoul> i got tons of things crashing
<justme> Oh, so it is out of date.
<nickrud> corona, what are you trying to load?
<bimberi> lightbright: yes
<oreth> it says i don't have permission to copy a file from one directory to another
<lightbright> bimberi:  but it keeps saying its busy!  but theres no floppy in there anymore
<corona> nickrud: i'm trying to get alsa modules to load
<dvius> Xcerca: mine worked automatically... sorry. try official ubuntu wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryDocumentation
<lightbright> bimberi:  weird
<Xcerca> dvius thx
<dvius> xcreca: no sweat
<corona> nickrud: like snd-seq-midi and others using modprobe
<nickrud> corona, they should load automatically. The file that does it is  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<dvius> lightbright: would you be able to help me with my kernel issue?
<bimberi> lightbright: is nautilus (or a terminal) "in" the floppy
<lightbright> bimberi:  how can I kill it?
<Diffindo> I try to install Java, and when I run sudo apt-get fakeroot java-package java-common I get "E: Couldn't find package java-package". All of my repositories are enabled.
<lightbright> bimberi:  nautils is closed
<lightbright> dvius: sorry im too new
<dvius> lightbright: sweet as. thx anyway
<corona> nickrud: yes but only some load. i'm trying to get my midi to run. lsmod does not list modules required for midi
<dvius> Diffindo: have you tried using Synaptic Packet manager?
<lightbright> bimberi:  yeah my cli was in the floppy :P  duh!
<nickrud> corona, what card is it?
* lightbright hits his forhead
<Nihil85> dvius, i've called you in private
<bimberi> lightbright: :)
<lightbright> dvius: only my 3rd day :)
<lightbright> bimberi:  now it unmounted :)  i learned for next time to check these things
<dvius> shit aye... only my 4th or something...hehehe.. wooohooo, its not just me!
<lightbright> dvius: :P
<Diffindo> dvius: yes
<corona> nickrud: nvidia nforce chip: realtek alc650e
<jasonjdp> i have no sound card and so cant use most video apps since they get audio errors... can a USB headset be set up easily? anybody try it?
<lightbright> dvius: keep it clean :)
<corona> nickrud: i'm following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736
<dvius> hehe sorry
<dvius> :P
<lightbright> dvius: :)
<justme> Bah, I think I'm going to leave Breezy alone until the CD gets here :P
<jordan> a watched compile never builds...
<darksoul> why
<dducko> dvius, have you tried booting into the new kernel yet?
<lightbright> I got 5 breezy CD so I can give to my ms windows friends!  Yet they all have modems and there is no gnome-ppp installed with it by default!  so they wont work it out :(
<nickrud> corona, a sec, I'm trying to tickle a memory
<lightbright> shame
<corona> nickrud: ok no problem
<lightbright> if breeze has gnome-ppp installed by default it would be great
<Xcerca> how can you see if you have hoary or breezy ?
<skwid> hum
<Siph0n-Lab> lol sweet..... video working.... but no sound :(
<skwid> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object <=== anyone know how to fix this
<Diffindo> To think, I'm going through all this trouble of getting Linux to work, when I'll be getting my XP CD sometime soon.
<oreth> ermm...
<oreth> should I have the ability to execute scripts?
<Xcerca> Siph0n-Lab : what kind of sound card do you have ?
<slew> Diffindo, you could always send it back for a refund
<dvius> yeah....it um....dirtied its pants
<Diffindo> I'll have to use fips to resize this partition and
<jordan> Diffindo, poor tasete son... poor taste!!!
<Diffindo> make a dual-boot :)
<oreth> it says that "The Script is an executable and cannot be loaded."
<dvius> nihil86: private room..
<Siph0n-Lab> think its onboard sound, intel
<Diffindo> jordan: I grew up with Windows and I game alot, I don't want to mess around with emulators.
<dvius> nihil85: private room..
<nickrud> corona, I took a look at the product specs for your chip, it doesn't seem to support hardware midi
<Diffindo> I still want to mess with Linux though
<Xcerca> yea
<jordan> Diffindo, it is called wine, and Wine Is Not Emulator
<Xcerca> i cant get my sound to work either
<corona> nickrud: no i'm not trying to use hardware midi...i just want it to do a software emulation
<Diffindo> #flood
<dvius> nihil85: u there?? I got those links for you...
<jordan> Diffindo, http://appdb.winehq.com
<skwid> no idea ? :(
<Xcerca> i'm not useing onboard sound though,  i bought another sound card ( my onboard barey works)
<Xcerca> how can you find out if you're useing hoary or not ?
<Siph0n-Lab> Xcerca: in Device Manager, i see High Definition Audio Controller, then under that I see some ALSA stuff.....
<corona> nickrud: i have installed fluidsynth
<Diffindo> jordan: Meh
<Xcerca> yea,  also is some sound thing
<Terminus> Xcerca, cat /etc/issue
<IcemanV9> Xcerca: cat /etc/issue -> it'll tell you which version
<Diffindo> Can't help it, I'm a Windows freak
<nickrud> corona, if my memory is correct, you can use timidity to for software emulation
<jasonjdp> is Macromedia Flash buggy on most things? my dsl.sbc.yahoo homepage shit kinda works... it just doesnt show the entire flash visual area...
<Siph0n-Lab> Xcerca: k.... so what are some things i can try? :)
<jordan> Diffindo, I am off to play some Warcraft III: FT talk to you later windoze man
<Xcerca> thx
<nickrud> or fluidsynth;
<Xcerca> i dunno
<Kraeloc> My refresh rate is still not going higher than 60hz for resolutions about 1152x864
<Xcerca> i can't get my sound working either
<Siph0n-Lab> lol o k
<Kraeloc> Can someone help me?
<Kraeloc> Nothing at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto worked.
<corona> nickrud: can one moodify the alsa-base? would you like to see mine?
<philippe__> hey, anybody know how to change the sensitivity of a touch pad in ubuntu?
<Knowerrors> how do I eject a DVD that doesn't want to come out?
<Diffindo> jordan: okay
<Diffindo> jordan: have fun
<Kraeloc> Paperclip
<_micah> evening all
<Xcerca> i've tried double clicking the volume and changing the device,  and in xmms changing the output plugin...
<Siph0n-Lab> Knowerrors: try in a terminal sudo umount /cdrom
<lightbright> bimberi:  where you from if I may ask?
<Kraeloc> knowerrors, use a paperclip
<Diffindo> I posted an error message I was getting in #flood, someone wanna look at it?
<jojomonkey> i've got a problem w/ my apt-get keys. doing an apt-get update it prints out a BADSIG for an Ubuntu key listed when I do apt-key.  Can I get apt-get to regenerate the keys somehow ?
<dducko> Knowerrors, also rignt click on it and select eject
<_micah> how do I point my soundsystem to use a specific audio card? I have 2 and can't seem to find an option
<Kraeloc> Help me?
<lightbright> jojomonkey: what sources.list you using?
<Kraeloc> My retina is being singed.
<skwid> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object <=== anyone know how to fix this
<bhearsum> hi, i just rebooted my machine and now gdm will not let me login, i can login from the console, and i can even startx from there, but gdm hangs after entering my password. i can click on the session/language/other buttons but no matter what i can't login
<bimberi> lightbright: Your national capital! :)
<jojomonkey> lightbright, the default for ubuntu breezy
<nickrud> corona, a sec, I'm looking at the alsa site
* Kraeloc has a seizure 
<lightbright> bimberi:  im from Sydney
<corona> nickrud: ok
<lightbright> jojomonkey: update it
<jojomonkey> lightbright, that's when i get the errmsg
* Kraeloc is dead
<lightbright> jojomonkey: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<lightbright> jojomonkey: type that
<Xcerca> _micah     double click the volume control in the top panel, then File>Change Device
<lightbright> jojomonkey: then after that, type:  sudo aptitude update
<bigmoe> can i ask a question about warez in here
<Aven> Hi
<lightbright> bigmoe: no
<Xcerca> no
<Aven> what directory is the Text Editor program in?
<bigmoe> or it is just for ubuntu questions
<IcemanV9> Kraeloc: did you tried this command? -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lightbright> we are warez free here
<Kyral> Aven, which one? :P
<Kraeloc> My monitor is a death-ray. Take one look and you'll have a brain anurysm.
<Aven> gFTP says to name an edit programs
<lightbright> warez is for criminals
<Xcerca> true
<Aven> Kyral: it's called "Text editor" :P
<Kraeloc> I've tried it without the -phigh
<Diffindo> The multiverse sources don't show up in Synaptic
<lightbright> jojomonkey: did you type the wget command?
<Kyral> /usr/bin/gedit
<Diffindo> How do I get them?
<Aven> Ah ok
<Kyral> /usr/bin/emacs
<Aven> thanks :)
<Kyral> /usr/bin/nano
<lightbright> Diffindo: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kyral> /usr/bin/vim
<lightbright> Diffindo: after that do a reload in Synaptic
<Aven> Kyral: what about "Kane"?
<Aven> any idea? :P
<Kyral> nope
<Aven> Alright
<Nihil85> dvius, it will take about 8 days!!! i've the exam on wednesday!
<Kyral> there are literally millions of text editors in Unix
<lightbright> whats nautilus sparital mode?
<lightbright> Diffindo: did that work>
<Steil> lightbright, it's where everything opens in a different window
<Kraeloc> Aaah you asshole now I'm back to entirely default settings.
<lightbright> Steil: ah ok
<Steil> also it lacks the address bar and most buttons
<Kraeloc> I hate you all!
<Diffindo> lightbright: hold on
<Siph0n-Lab> ?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: those who hate others, do so because they hate themselves
<lightbright> Kraeloc: its impossible to love others when you hate yourself
<lightbright> you see in others what you hate in yourself
<JRlinux>   Wow... I must have joined //philosophy
<La_PaRCa> hey guys
<lightbright> JRlinux: hello :)
<lightbright> La_PaRCa: hi there
<Kraeloc> I don't want to love others, I just want a refresh rate that won't actively fry my brain.
<Diffindo> woot
<JRlinux> Hi, lightbright
<Kraeloc> Somebody help me!
<Diffindo> working, thanks lightbright
<Dr_Willis> Kids these days and theur UberHigh refresh rates....
<lightbright> Kraeloc: in other words, you dont like yourself very much :P
<Kraeloc> No, I don't.
<lightbright> Diffindo: glad to help :)
<lightbright> Kraeloc: I know you dont
<Kraeloc> I want something above 60hz, dammit.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: I can tell a lot by a person how they feel about others
<lightbright> Kraeloc: what monitor?
<Diffindo> lightbright: So I can play .mpgs now right?
<Kraeloc> Older HP 17 inch.
<Diffindo> I'm installing gstreamer
<Diffindo> and such
<lightbright> Diffindo: go here:  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<Diffindo> As told by the wiki
<Kraeloc> Don't know the model number, cos the thing is heavy and wedged in, and the number is on the back.
<lightbright> Diffindo: that webite explains all that for you step by step
<lightbright> Kraeloc: whats the horiz and vertical refresh rates?
<Xcerca> who was asking about AC97 audio before ?
<Siph0n-Lab> In alsomixer, how do i unmute sometin?
<crimsun> 'm'
<Kraeloc> Dunno, that's part of the problem.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: thats too bad if you knew that we could get it to work
<Kraeloc> I know.
<oreth> is there root password?
<crimsun> not by default, no
<lightbright> Kraeloc: have you tried playing with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell oreth about root
<Xcerca> how can i find drivers that arent in synaptic ?
<lightbright> oreth: root is disabled
<Diffindo> !totem-xine
<ubotu> hmm... totem-xine is like, totally, sudo apt-get install totem-xine. To play non-free formats, get the w32codecs. The instructions are at http://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats section Codecs
<jojomonkey> lightstar, can you give me that cmd again?, system went down
<Kraeloc> Yes, a dozen times.
<Kraeloc> It gives me nothing.
<Kraeloc> I think the model might be hwp04ed, but I'm not sure at all.
<Nihil85> dvius, are you there?
<Xcerca> like snd-audigyls ...   if it's not in synaptic
<crimsun> Xcerca: that's obsoleted by snd-ca0106, which is included
<Diffindo> Y'know, I'm starting to like this
<dvius> just got back...
<Diffindo> I may hold off on going back to Windows
<dvius> nihil85: jst got back...just a sec..
<Siph0n-Lab> GOT SOUND! :)
<Steil> Is there a way to easily check if my cpu is 64bit capable? (My bios reports it as an Athlon 64 and in windows it uses the athlon 64 cpu driver, but the documentation for the laptop just says Athlon XP-M)
<lightbright> Kraeloc: do you mind playing with the config file?
<aias_> corona, you still here? (a breaker blew here)
<jbentleyp> greetings ubuntuites.
<Kraeloc> My eyeballs are melting and my brain is catching fire, and as soon as my corpse falls out of the way my monitor will burn a hole through the wall behind me and burn down the neighbors house.
<lightbright> Diffindo: wise choice!  be patient and learn
<Kraeloc> Not at all.
<Kraeloc> But I've already tried to.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: ok open it
<Kraeloc> And again, gotten nothing,
<corona> aias_: yes
<dvius> what you can also do is get a windows emulator and then try the windows decrypters like that... just an idea...
<Kraeloc> Open.
<dvius> nihil85: what you can also do is get a windows emulator and then try the windows decrypters like that... just an idea..
<Diffindo> I haven't been so exited about tool around since I was learning regedit in windows
<lightbright> Kraeloc: load xorg.conf
<Kraeloc> done so.
<Diffindo> :p
<jbentleyp> wantin to set up a mail server here. any thought on best packages ???
<lightbright> Kraeloc: whats it say there now for vetrtical and horiz rates?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: under Section "Monitor", whats it say?
<Diffindo> sori, if I wanted to set up a nice, fat music server for my house, what would I have to do with Ubuntu?
<Kraeloc> hsync is 28-49, vrefresh is 43-72
<jojomonkey> lightbright, was it you that was just helping me w/ my apt-get update problem ?
<Diffindo> -sori
<Kraeloc> Freshly reset to defaults.
<lightbright> jojomonkey: yeah
<Diffindo> So*
<lightbright> jojomonkey: it working?
<dvius> steil: have u tried looking on the net?? maybe your manufacturers site or in the manual?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: no wonder, they are low
<nickrud> ok
<Kraeloc> I know the monitor can do at least 72hz at 1280x960
<lightbright> Kraeloc: in your best conclusion, how high can your monitor go? :)
<jojomonkey> lightbright, err, sorry, knew it was light* - something,  nope, my system went down for some reason, can you give me the cmd again, thanks
<Kraeloc> I can get it to 1600x1200 at like 56hz
<lightbright> jojomonkey: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> saw you bump yourself off with a nick collision nickrud
<Kraeloc> If it's in a good mood.
<Diffindo> gee, even DSL is taking forever
<Diffindo> 6m left on my apt-get
<lightbright> Kraeloc: find someone who runs their at that and try their numbers
<skwid> where can i find a package for java jdk ???
<pavelich> what is suse
<Diffindo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<lightbright> Kraeloc: do you mind if your monitor blows up? :P
<nickrud> intelikey, no, I had a breaker blow here
<Elsan> What would be the best program to delete my Windows partition? Possibly fuse it with my current Linux partition
<Kraeloc> YES.
<Steil> Kraeloc, http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Screen_refresh_rate_t33565.html#167744
<corona> intelikey: sorry but i dont understand you??!!
<nickrud> oreth, yes :)
<Xenguy> pavelich: never, utter that word here again =)
<Diffindo> !fips
<ubotu> Diffindo: Not a clue
<intelikey>  SignOff nickrud: #ubuntu (Nick collision from services.)
<Diffindo> hrm...
<lightbright> Kraeloc: ok just asking :)  whats the name of it?
<pavelich> ahah
<Kraeloc> Uh, one sec.
<Diffindo> Elsan: do a google for 'fips'
<nickrud> intelikey, (sorry oreth) or, yes :)
<Kraeloc> I don't know.
<pavelich> i just wanna know if i can run sun studio 11 on ubuntu
<lightbright> Kraeloc: you need the HorizSync and VertRefresh	
<Kraeloc> It says HP Pavillion.
<Elsan> Diffindo: Thanks.
<Kraeloc> I KNOW this.
<nickrud> auto login has it's problems, I guess
<Diffindo> I've acctually learned enough to help people... Sweet
<lightbright> Kraeloc: use google and search for 17" HP Pavillion
<Diffindo> Elsan: Np
<Kraeloc> And get every one made since this one was? in 1999?
<lightbright> jojomonkey: did it work ok?
<nickrud> corona, my problem is that the last time I needed to do something like this, the module handling was different. I'm reeducating myself
<lightbright> Kraeloc: hold is it?
<lightbright> old
<Kraeloc> 1999
<Xenguy> pavelich: j/k - it's some German distribution that got swallowed by Novell, and now no one is sure what's happening lately :-)
<jojomonkey> lightbright, sweet, no more errors, thanks man
<lightbright> type this in google  17+1999 +"HP Pavillion"
<Elsan> Diffindo: I think I'll just delete my Windows partition
<lightbright> jojomonkey:  glad its working :)
<corona> nickrud: brb
<Diffindo> Elsan: just make an extended one?
<lightbright> Elsan: woohoo ;)
* Xenguy blesses all wind0ze partition deletions...
<Diffindo> Lot of you Windows haters out there, eh?
<Xenguy> Diffindo: definitely =)
<lightbright> Kraeloc: and maybe try to type this in google  17+1999 +"HP Pavillion" +HorizSync
<Diffindo> I still say "Can't we all just get along?"
<Xenguy> sorry, english channel...
<Kraeloc> Hold on a sec.
<Xenguy> Diffindo: definitely
<rivr_rat> hello all
<Diffindo> I still believe in Dual Boot
<Diffindo> Even if it kills me
<corona> nickrud: back, sorry, i'm following instructions on that page i pointed you to. lets see if it works. the thing is that i dont understand modprobe
<Diffindo> 9_9
<intelikey> i don't hate windows, just the eula, the price, the fact that it's not open source, and the dirty underhanded business practicees of it's makers...... that's all.
<Xenguy> Diffindo: let's just get along with someone who likes to hit us with a stick ;-)
<Diffindo> yeah...
* IcemanV9 deleted winblow partition last April and never went back. :)
<g00r0n> i installed network manager; however, I dont see an icon in any of the menus?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/39/2005/01/1/177102
<Elsan> lightbright: I still gotta use VMWare for my classes
<Diffindo> Bill Gates is a c*ck-monkey...
<lightbright> Kraeloc: try HorizSync 31.5 - 100.0
<lightbright> VertRefresh 59.0 - 75.0
<Elsan> Any way I could change my home folder to another partition?
<nickrud> corona, I used to, but this  install xxx --ignore-install is new (and greek) to me
<jasonjdp> is it possible to add devices after ubuntu is intalled? ie: i wanna get some usb headphones working
<lightbright> Kraeloc: want to try: HorizSync 31.5 - 100.0   &   VertRefresh 59.0 - 75.0 ?
<Diffindo> Elsan: Doubt it
<corona> nickrud: i'm loading mods by doing sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss, but hwne i restart the particular mod is not loaded
<lightbright> Kraeloc: your monitory supports that right?
<Kraeloc> sure, why not?
<intelikey> Elsan yes very easy.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: replace your old values with those and reboot
<Diffindo> huh, wrong again...
<corona> nickrud: am looking, will let you know if i come across anything
<hav0k> what's a good program for ripping cds to mp3?
<Kraeloc> I don't have to reboot, just restart xserver.
<Elsan> intelikey: How then, please?
<lightbright> Kraeloc:  at your own risk of course! yet Im confident
<SEJeff> Elsan: Do you want the command line to do it?
<nickrud> corona, exactly. It used to be you just named some modules in /etc/modules, put some options for them in /etc/modprobe. Things have changed.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: yeah restart X :)
<intelikey> Elsan is /home on the root partition now ?
<jasonjdp> how do you add hardware after initial Ubuntu install?
<Kraeloc> ctrl + alt + backspace.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: make a backup first
<Kraeloc> Already did
<lightbright> Kraeloc: :)
<nickrud> *modules.conf
<intelikey> or is it a mount point Elsan ?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: Im confident this will work: HorizSync 31.5 - 100.0   &   VertRefresh 59.0 - 75.0 ?
<Elsan> intelikey: Yes, it is. I'm going to remove my Windwos partition and want to use the free space left as my home folder.
<corona> nickrud: i think i should just read the man carefully :)
<lightbright> Kraeloc: but only use the numbers
<SEJeff> Elsan: sudo usermod -d /path/to/new/home/directory Elsan
<SEJeff> Elsan: If Elsan is your username on your localsystem
<nickrud> corona, luckily, I don't need midi ;)
<Kraeloc> Ok, now I get up to 75hz for 1024x768, and a bunch of freaky wierd resolutions to choose from.
<Kraeloc> 928x696?
<Kraeloc> 896x672
<Xcerca> what is cvs ?
<Elsan> SEJeff: thanks, I will take that in note for later
<Kraeloc> 960x600
<jasonjdp> is it possible to add hardware after initial Ubuntu install?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: whats your ideal res?  you want 85Hz?
<corona> nickrud: i'm trying to install PD (pure data)
<sproingie> jasonjdp: yes, for the most part it should detect and use it
<hav0k> what's a good program for ripping cds to mp3?
<Kraeloc> I want at least 72hz, at 1280x960
<Kraeloc> which isn't there.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: whats the DefaultDepth say?
<SEJeff> Xcerca: It is for software developers to have multiple revisions of files. So if the change a file and it breaks something, they can easily revert to the previous copy
<corona> nickrud: actually its installed but the midi doesn't seem to work. do you know of any good alsa how-to setups?
<SEJeff> hav0k: Use Sound Juicer
<Kraeloc> Where is defaultdepth?
<sproingie> hav0k: JFGI, "linux+ripper"
<Kraeloc> I see no defaultdepth.
<sproingie> hav0k: try cdparanoia and LAME
<intelikey> Elsan ok first do all the partition work,   delete the windows partition and make a new linux partition.    format it.   use mkfs.ext3  or what ever fs you like then copy the files from home over and lastly edit fstab to mount the new partition on /home   :)
<lightbright> Kraeloc: under Section "Screen" whats the DefaultDepth say?
<Kraeloc> Oh, in xorg?
<SEJeff> hav0k: You have to create an mp3 profile for gstreamer first though
<hav0k> how do i get it to be mp3s though, theyve got wav e and ogg
<Kraeloc> 24
<gimmulf> What processor should i choose for a stable system, is amd64 good?
<intelikey> it is only about 4/5 commands on the command line.
<g00r0n> has anyone been able to install Network-Manage succesfully in the latest release of Ubuntu??
<jasonjdp> ive got USB headphones im hoping i can use as my primary audio device... i believe it is treated as a soundcard by windows. i was wondering if the same is true in Linux
<Kraeloc> Gotta add the res i want to that depth res range, correct?
<hav0k> SEJeff, how do i do that
<Diffindo> haha@
<Kraeloc> Lemme try.
<Diffindo> I have sound!
<lightbright> Kraeloc: and under that, at SubSection "Display" and
<lightbright> 		Depth		24 ?
<pavelich> whats a tar.bz2 file?
<hav0k> SEJeff, or where can i go to find out
<SEJeff> hav0k: It's on www.ubuntuforums.org somewhere. Thats where I figured out how to do it
<intelikey> Elsan 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hda '   assuming that you only have one hd and it is ide.
<pavelich> the type of compress right
<lightbright> Kraeloc: what resolutions are avaible there?
<sproingie> gimmulf: amd64's excellent.  watch out if you want proprietary media formats or commercial games tho, most of those only run 32-bit
<pavelich> bz2 ios the compress
<Diffindo> LINUX ROX MY SOX!
<Diffindo> :P
<hav0k> SEJeff, thanks, ill look
<Kraeloc> 1024, 800x 640
<Elsan> intelikey: I think I will just use partman from the install CD, I used that to make my FAT32 partition. what does cfdisk do?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" etc?? whats your say?
<bnD> Diffindo: it sure does
<Kraeloc> er, no.
<Kraeloc> yeah
<Kraeloc> hat you said.
<gimmulf> oki sproingie
<lightbright> Kraeloc: well it wont go further than 1024
<intelikey> Elsan same thing
<nickrud> corona, no, none that match with the current modprobe.d structure. My hand configured alsa was back in the days of 0.5, I've been lucky with the interaction of my sound cards and debian since then.
<Kraeloc> Yes it will.
<Kraeloc> I have gotten it to 1600.
<intelikey> use cfdisk Elsan no need to reboot
<lightbright> Kraeloc:  im saying
<Kraeloc> Using windows, and as a secondary to my mac.
<Kraeloc> Oh.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: well it wont go further than 1024 because the file says so
<Elsan> intelikey: Could you tell me step by step what to do then?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: know what I mean?
<Kraeloc> Nevermind.
<Kraeloc> Yes, yes.
<corona> nickrud: what about midi on oss?
<intelikey> sure.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: what if you add 1280x1024?
<Elsan> intelikey: I'm still at that level :/
<Kraeloc> No, 1280x960. I'm trying it now.
<Turner> how do I set a samba password? -- OR how do I make it so it is nopassword
<Kraeloc> (1280x1024 isn't truly a 4:3 aspect ratio)
<intelikey> Elsan 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hda '  in  a terminal or console
<Diffindo> !totem-xine
<ubotu> somebody said totem-xine was like, totally, sudo apt-get install totem-xine. To play non-free formats, get the w32codecs. The instructions are at http://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats section Codecs
<lightbright> Kraeloc: what if it says: Modes		"1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" ?
<Kraeloc> I'm trying it.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: perhaps add the "1280x960" just before "1024x768"
<Knowerrors> Siph0n-Lab: the dvd is already unmounted, is there a terminal eject command?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: and the numbers we placed before I feel is lower than what your monitor can handle!  but try that first
<Kraeloc> Problem.
<nickrud> corona, I used oss once, because I had a chip alsa didn't support and oss did (for a fee).
<intelikey> Elsan use the directional arrow keys to move around in cfdisk.
<lightbright> Kraeloc: and it has to be under Depth		24
<nickrud> going on 6 years ago
<lightbright> Kraeloc: what prob?
<corona> nickrud: ok
* misfit_toy always uses a paperclip in the tiny hole for media that won't eject properly
<Kraeloc> I just it to 1280 @ 75, and now the bottom toolbar is off the screen, and it's wierd.
<bnD> bob2: would you  mind giving me the command/link to fix the zoom in mplayer again? id appreciate it :)
<corona> nickrud: do you know how to load soundfonts?
<Kraeloc> Like it's only show 1024x768 of the 1280x960
<lightbright> Kraeloc: do you need to change screen using monitor buttons?
<Kraeloc> Tha't what i did
<misfit_toy> overscan/underscan
<misfit_toy> google
<Elsan> intelikey: Oh, there's a format button in GNOME disk editor LOL
<nickrud> corona, no, but that fluidsynth howto mentioned it. (I probably shouldn't say this, but the ubuntu wiki is not always the best source of info)
<Ep|phany> are there any p2p programs for ubuntu like limewire or something
<lightbright> Kraeloc: anyway, play around and all the best!  im sorry I dont know what else we can do.  if you had the right numbers we could fix this in 1 minute
<Elsan> intelikey: Thanks anyway. :)
<lightbright> Kraeloc:  because you dont have your monitors true numbers, im limited to help
<nickrud> corona, look around for debian howtos for midi, they should be usable
<pavelich> whats the command to unpackage a tar.bz2 file
<intelikey> Elsan any way you feel comfortable making the partition is fine.
<Shadowline> Ep|phany: frostwire
<corona> nickrud: ok that sounds good
<bnD> anyone know how to fix my issue? using mplayer, if i double the zoom, the window size changes, but not the vid itself
<Kraeloc> why will it only give me 75 and 60? I can't do 75 at 1280!
<Ep|phany> is it in synaptic?
<Kraeloc> GOD FUCKING DAMMIT THIS IS HURTING MY EYES!
<Shadowline> Ep|phany: frostwire.org
<sproingie> limewire should run on ubuntu, no?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: you need your monitors true refresh rates support to get this working properly
<misfit_toy> bnD, some pr0n vid's are known to do that ;)
<Ep|phany> shadowline : thanks
<Flying-Penguin> does ubuntu linux support bluetooth? (I just bought new wirless bluetooth headphones)
<Shadowline> Ep|phany: np
* Kraeloc smashes his head through the monitor
<bnD> misfit_toy: lol its not only my bestiality i mean pr0n
<lightbright> Kraeloc: Because the numbers are too low
<Kraeloc> Ther'es your god damn refresh rates!
<bnD> ubotu tell sproingie about limewire
<intelikey> Elsan you will need to copy all your /home/*  onto the new partition befor you mount it on /home     do you understand that?
<lightbright> Kraeloc: Im sorry I wont help you if you are going to be abusive
<Elsan> intelikey: I like that I can do everything in the GUI
<misfit_toy> bnD, ah! more bettuh!
<lightbright> brb
<Ep|phany> Shadowline: that site doesnt exist
<Elsan> intelikey: Yes, perfectly, I had thought of it before.
<Kraeloc> If I just set them to someting way above what it can do...
* misfit_toy needs a cigar, bbl
<bnD> misfit_toy: problem is i cant play any videos and be able to zoom
<Kraeloc> And scale it down?
<Xcerca> what is the relationship between debian an ubuntu ?
<Elsan> Say "Bye Bye!" to my Windows partition!!!
<sproingie> bnD: yeah was being rhetorical, someone was asking if something like limewire would run, and i suggested limewire
<bnD> sproingie: sorry for the spam ;)
<Xcerca> was ubuntu built on debian ?
<Kraeloc> Like put 50-250 in the file, will it give me every option in between? or something?
<Elsan> Xcerca: Yes.
<hav0k> SEJeff, where was the gstream deal?  in the wiki
<intelikey> k   and it may even add the entry in fstab for you.  but i would 'cat /etc/fstab '   when finished just to make sure. Elsan
<bnD> ubotu tell xcerca about debian
<Xcerca> would a driver for debian work in ububtu ?
<Ep|phany> can .rpm files be run in ubuntu
<hav0k> Xcerca, yeah, im pretty sure
<Shadowline> Ep|phany: sorry, try frostwire .com
<Ep|phany> yea i found it thnx
<Xcerca> thx
<Elsan> Ep|phany: I used "alien" to conver my LimeWire .rpm to .deb
<intelikey> Ep|phany you don't run rpm files.
<gimmulf> Any good way to find out what cauces segment faults when memtest86 doesnt show errors?
<hav0k> Ep|phany, yeah, i think so, my printer driver was .rpm and i had to alien it to .deb
<nerdzyboy> I'm working on a laptop and I'm trying to use my external monitor to create a dual screen setup, I've tried using this xorg.conf: http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s310349/nx7000/index.php?wiki=CloneMode (changing the driver from radeon to ati) but it didn't work, I got those error messages: Cannot find device and cannot find screen... ...what can I do?
<sproingie> Xcerca: if it's in a .deb package, you'll want to get it repackaged for ubuntu.  the binaries are the same, the package dependencies are different
<Ep|phany> is alien in the synaptic
<hav0k> Ep|phany, yeah, i think
<Diffindo> !wine
<Elsan> Windows is GONE!!! :)
<hav0k> Ep|phany, i think i apt-get when i did it
<Shadowline> Ep|phany: if your going to try frostwire don't use the rpm, use the "other download"
* bnD hands Elsan a congratulatory beer
<Elsan> But I still gotta use VMware for my classes, but no more dual-boot
<Diffindo> Elsan: You still have that install disc?
<intelikey> Elsan ok you have a new partition made ?
<bnD> i just used limewire to download limewire pro
<hav0k> hahaha
<Diffindo> I would ask for it, but I already bought it once
<hav0k> how funnnny
<Dr_Willis> bnD,  :P
<Xcerca> ok
* bnD grins
<Elsan> Diffindo: Always.
<Elsan> intelikey: Gotta check.
<Diffindo> heh
<sproingie> BTW, is there anything I can do about a glacial boot time?  seems to be a 10-20 second pause when it's at "calculating module dependencies"
<Elsan> Diffindo: YOu meant Windows or Linux?
<bnD> sproingie: wow, my only lag is upon seeking network connections when there arent any :(
<Ep|phany> shadowline thanks
<Ep|phany> i got alien
<lightbright> who needs ms windows, we have Linux :)
<intelikey> Ep|phany what is the rpm you are trying to install ?
<fletch33> lightbright,  amen
<sproingie> bnD: even without that depmod stuff, it's just really sluggish.  reminds me of NT 4.0 booting on my girlfriend's 166mhz pentium
<bnD> eek
<Kraeloc> Windows lets me have whatever damn refresh rate I like!
<Ep|phany> frostwire
<Kraeloc> GRAAAAAAAAGH!
<Diffindo> Wellark_, now I need to get limewire
<Diffindo> well*
<Diffindo> ugh
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about gstreamer?
<annex> Kraeloc: even 1.3Hz?
<Diffindo> hav0k`  that is a familiar nick
<alan> i'm new to linux, anyone know how i access my windows files using linux
* sproingie has colinux at work running plain debian, and it boots in 5 seconds
<Kraeloc> It'll at least let me try!
<intelikey> Kraeloc i doubt that.    windows lies to you and says it accepts commands that it does not run, rather than erroring out on you....
<Diffindo> !tell alan about wine
<hav0k> Diffindo, you do?
<sproingie> 'course the colinux image has a lot less to load, having no physical hardware at all
<Diffindo> a freind of mine uses a different spelling of that nick
<Kraeloc> I strongly prefer linux over windows, but in this particular area, of refrehs rates that dont fry my eyeballs, windows really wins.
<Diffindo> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is probably first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<Kraeloc> I'm sorry, but this is downright painful.
<Ep|phany> hey guys i dled the frostwire for Other OS and extracted it but now what do i do
<intelikey> Kraeloc set the refresh rate in /etc/X11/xorg.conf just open it sudo in any editor.
<hav0k> oh, well, im trying to set up sound juicer to rip to mp3, but i cant figure it out
<durt> ya get used to 60hz after a while, as it screws up your sleeping patterns
<hav0k> i dont even know what to look for
<Kraeloc> OH FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!
<nerdzyboy> anyone?
<Diffindo> Aye aye aye...
<Kraeloc> I've been agonizing over that damn file for hours now!
<Diffindo> It's midnight here
<fletch33> i dont understand the why anyone is even discussing this. i was the biggest windows fan until a week ago when i founf ubu. within 1 week i have been able to totally switch and i have not needed windows since
<corona> Diffindo: you mean my nick?
<Diffindo> I should hit the hay
<Kraeloc> Trust me, it is NOT that simple.
<Ep|phany> Shadowline: you around?
<intelikey> Kraeloc but if you set it to something your hardware cant use X wont start....
<Diffindo> no, ha`
<Diffindo> no, hav`
<Diffindo> ...
<alan> so anyone know how to access my windows files using ubuntu
<fletch33> ooh except syncing my pocket pc
<Diffindo> no, hav0k
<nickrud> hav0k, you need to enable the multiverse repository, and get the gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse . That installs an mp3 encoder that gstreamer uses
<Shadowline> Ep|phany: yes
<Kraeloc> I KNOW that!
<hav0k> fletch33, me too, i messed my windows up and just made a total switch to ubuntu
<Diffindo> !tell alan about wine
<hav0k> nickrud, i just did that
<intelikey> Kraeloc what hardware ?
<Shadowline> Ep|phany: whats up ?
<sproingie> fletch33: i boot windows for games
<Ep|phany> Shadowline: i dled it for other OS and extracted it but now what
<Kraeloc> Older HP monitor.
* bur[n] er adds another superfluous huzzah to ubuntu
<fletch33> i never would have thought linux could be this nice
<Diffindo> alan: wine works
<hav0k> yeah, i think im going to put windows back on here so i can play games
<Diffindo> alan: google for it
<nerdzyboy> please?
<Kraeloc> Don't know the model, thus cannot find the specs with any amount of googling.
<alan> ok
<hav0k> haha, wine is still in betta right?
<bur[n] er> hav0k: tried wine?  (latest is best)
<alan> thanks
<Kraeloc> Don't you dare tell me to google it again.
<bimberi> ubotu tell alan about windowsdrives
<bur[n] er> still?  it just got to beta ;)
<hav0k> bur[n] er, not yet, but i think i might, does it work well for games?
<fletch33> 1 week and i have everything i want with way moe options and no blue screen (ha)
<gimmulf> !security
<ubotu> gimmulf: No idea
<intelikey> how 'older' ?
* bur[n] er plays war3 occasionally
<Shadowline> Ep|phany: like the instruction on the site says, click on the Frostwire.jar file I believe
<hav0k> bur[n] er, cause i know there's that other program that people use for games but it costs money
<sproingie> wine is a horror.  just making it run picasa is a chore
<lightbright> is everyone using Streamtuner?  Its great1
<bur[n] er> very rarely more like it... but it's significantly slower for me than in windows
<bnD> what does it mean when i attempt to tell ubotu something and i get the response "I'm not going to learn any illegal characters"?
<sproingie> it works for a while then dies horribly.  truly does replicate the windows experience.
<bur[n] er> hav0k: cedega is it... works exceptionally well
<Ep|phany> Shadowline: it opens with fileroller
<lightbright> Streamtuner is awesome
<bur[n] er> hav0k: worked better for me on hoary than breezy for some unknown reason
<Dr_Willis> cedega 5 (the latest) has a lot of people annoyed it seems.
<hav0k> bur[n] er, yeah, i think i got a copy from a friend, but never installed it
<intelikey> kraeloc how 'older' ?
<Kraeloc> 1999, i think.
<Kraeloc> maybe 98
<Diffindo> I can't afford WoW3... I'll have to get Guildwars
<Shadowline> Ep|phany: you got java installed ?
<intelikey> k
<Ep|phany> umm i dont think so
<Dr_Willis> Guildwars is a neat game..
<Shadowline> Ep|phany: install java
<linpidity> 
<Dr_Willis> but ya just cant 'relax' and play guildwars.. its too fast paced.
<Diffindo> Erm...
<jasonjdp> any idea why video hangs when i try to play a DVD in Totem? ive got libdvdcss and libdvdcss2...
<hav0k> i had such a hard time getting java all set up
<Diffindo> My text in firefox comes up as white or transparent
<hav0k> ugh, i hate using totem
<sproingie> i relax and play civ IV
<hav0k> video lan has worked so much better for me
<jasonjdp> better player havOK?
<jasonjdp> cool
<jasonjdp> thnx
<linpidity> 
<linpidity> 
<polpak> I relax and play GO.
<linpidity> 
<linpidity> 
<linpidity> 
<linpidity> 
<hav0k> jasonjdp, yeah
<sproingie> boot
<bnD> kickban much?
<Dr_Willis> Civ4 is neat.. but seems lacking in some ways.. :P guess i need to put it on harder levels.
<intelikey> Kraeloc try     VertRefresh 50-70  and see what it gives you.
<Dr_Willis> wow - more spammers?
<linpidity> 
<linpidity> 
<linpidity> 
<linpidity> 
<linpidity> 
<hav0k> jasonjdp, vlc... i think its in the synaptic or whatever its called
<linpidity> 
<linpidity> 
<intelikey> Kraeloc also what card/chipset ?
<sproingie> hello, any ops work here?
<bnD> anyone know why ubotu is telling me "im not going to learn illegal characters" when i attempt to add new information?
<Kraeloc> I've already tried that one.
<Kraeloc> Geforce3 Ti 200 w/ 128
<fletch33> linpidity, ?
<Kraeloc> overclocked a bit.
<IcemanV9> jasonjdp: use xine or mplayer ... much better than totem (always give me a headache with their errors)
<hav0k> jasonjdp, yeah, mplayer is nice too
<bnD> yeah totem never works properly for me
<witless> anyone know of a portable audio player that can fast-forward quickly through a two-hour audio track?  they all seem designed with the three-minute song in mind.
<sproingie> Dr_Willis: yeah, tho it looks very moddable.  still, i think alpha centauri is still firaxis's best work, and apparently it's never to be topped
<kaput> anyone having issues with totem-xine reporting "location not valid" on streaming media?
<hav0k> totem sucks!  its a fact basically
<hav0k> yeah!
<linpidity> 
<bnD> hav0k: this is true
<intelikey> ok you got the "    HorizSync  " set correctly for that i guess ?
<bnD> holy god, why isnt there an autokick at work here somewhere lol
<linpidity> 
<hav0k> seriously
<Dr_Willis> sproingie,  yea. I seem to have played AlpCent. More then any of the others.. They did keep a lot of AC's good points.
<intelikey> Kraeloc ^
<Kraeloc> No, I don't know what a friggin hsync is!
<linpidity> 
<Kraeloc> Er, what THE friggin hsync is!
<Mr_Milenko> linpidity: we cant see what you're typing...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<linpidity> why
<intelikey> now that will be set for the clocks on the vidio card.  that is probably where the problem it.
<bnD> yay nalioth
<sproingie> Dr_Willis: the civics remind me a lot of social engineering
<Mr_Milenko> Its all messed up characters
<nalioth> linpidity: please speak english in here
<Kraeloc> I need to run it at 1280x960 @ 72hz.
<lightbright> hav0k: can you write something better than Totem?
<Kraeloc> What combination of settings will allow me to accompliosh this?
<hav0k> lightbright, nope, you do have a point
<Kraeloc> I don't care about anything else at all!
<linpidity> ok i would.
<lightbright> hav0k: :)
<Kraeloc> 75hz will not work, nor will 70!
<bnD> linpidity: esl for you?
<nalioth> Kraeloc: time for a new monitor?
<Absenth> does anyone know if Ubuntu Breezy might be able to connect to a windows based VPN using L2TP?
<hav0k> lightbright, totem just doesnt work for me, im sure it works for someone
<Dr_Willis> thers a 'modeline generator' web site that lets ya put in all the info.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> Kraeloc only the combo that will work with you vcard and more specificly with the 'over clocked chips' on your card.
<Kraeloc> No! In WINDOWS I can run it exactly the res I want!
<lightbright> hav0k: it dodnt work for me either UNTIL I installed some other stuff
<kaput> i, for one, tend to like totem, especially with the xine backend. but this "location not valid" thing is driving me nuts.
<nalioth> bnD: was there something you needed?
<lightbright> hav0k:  want to know how to make it work perfectly?
<Mr_Milenko> Kraeloc: thats windows..
<nalioth> Kraeloc: what video card do you have?
<bnD> nalioth: just thought you might have opped up to rid linpidity's spamming
<Kraeloc> I know!
<Mr_Milenko> WHole different operating system
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Kraeloc> GF3 ti200
<nalioth> bnD: seems to have worked
<bnD> but he seems to have stopped on his own accord
<hav0k> lightbright, sure, that would actually be great
<intelikey> Kraeloc it is not one setting for     HorizSync   gives one output rate.   you need to set for that card.
<lightbright> hav0k: ok first go here: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<lightbright> hav0k: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<Kraeloc> ...
<Mr_Milenko> WIndows has microsoft backing them up.... MS has a bunch of devs working round the clock on drivers...
<Mr_Milenko> the linux community doesnt
<Mr_Milenko> :-/
<Kraeloc> I hate you all so very very much.
<bnD> nalioth: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> actually for most of the MS/XP drivers - dont the Hardware makers - make them.. not MS>
<Mr_Milenko> Kraeloc: the feeling is mutual ;)
* Kraeloc curls up in the corner and dies
<Absenth> Kraeloc, that wasn't very nice....  what did I do to you?
<Ep|phany> ima newb and i like linux way better then windows only thing is i cant really play any games
<Ep|phany> but i can deal with that
<hav0k> lightbright, and then what?  read the entire thing
<lightbright> hav0k: and then scroll to: Libraries (multiverse) > gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<Xcerca> is there a way to increase my res higher than 1024x768 ?
<Mr_Milenko> Ep|phany: thats what dualbooting, cedega, wine are for
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<Kraeloc> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<durt> ep|phany: steal some cedega!
<bnD> Xcerca: mine is much higher than that
<Dr_Willis> Ep|phany,  check out the various Emulators and so forth. :P
<Ep|phany> ahaha
<lightbright> hav0k: scroll to:  1.	
<lightbright> How do I install multimedia codecs?
<Xcerca> i have the nVidia driver and everything instaled
<Ep|phany> i have cedega
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Xcerca about fixres
<bnD> oh
<Ep|phany> doesnt work with the only game i actually wanna play
<hav0k> lightbright, i just installed that cause ive been trying to get mp3 ripping to work
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lightbright about multimedia
<lightbright> hav0k: follow each step under: 1. How do I install multimedia codecs?
<Mr_Milenko> what game?
<Kraeloc> XCerca run terminal and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xcerca> thx guys
<Absenth> Ep|phany, check out Cedega 5.0 from Transgaming.com
<bnD> nalioth: do you know why ubotu is returning "im not going to learn illegal characters" when i attempt to tell it something?
<lightbright> hav0k: did you gst-register-0.8 ?
<Ep|phany> Absenth i have it
<Mr_Milenko> Ep|phany: What game?
<hav0k> lightbright, hmm, maybe, let me check
<Ep|phany> doesnt work with Age of the Empires 3
<Ep|phany> and Gun
<lightbright> hav0k:  I folowed those steps and Totem now works
<nalioth> lightbright: sorry, but thoe linebreaks suck when you're pasting something, eh?
<Dr_Willis> bnD,  could be that the bot only allows specific people to add things.
<Mr_Milenko> figures
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> its an MS game
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Ep|phany> yea
<Ep|phany> its all good though
<lightbright> nalioth: sorry about that
<nalioth> bnD: dont whisper illegal things to him
<Kraeloc> MY EYEBALLS ARE CATCHING FIRE!
<Absenth> Ep|phany, :)  I haven't tried AOE3 yet, I'm glad BF2 finally works.
<Ep|phany> dont mind at all
<Mr_Milenko> ANTI-LINUX ENABLED!
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<bnD> nalioth: illegal things?
<bnD> nalioth: sounds shady :P
<nalioth> Kraeloc: join #ubuntu-offtopic and show us
<nickrud> hav0k, you still looking for help with sound juicer and mp3's
<Kraeloc> Rrrrr....
<hav0k> lightbright,  i dont think i gst-register-0.8
<bnD> Dr_Willis: perhaps ;)
<linpidity> yes
<lightbright> hav0k: did you install all 12 things listed?
<hav0k> nickrud, yeah
<Mr_Milenko> Kraeloc doesn't like us because he fails at reason..
<hav0k> nickrud, i installed everything gstreamer
<lightbright> hav0k: well you then need to gst-register-0.8
<Absenth> does anyone know if Ubuntu Breezy might be able to connect to a windows based VPN using L2TP?
<hav0k> lightbright,  how exactly do i do that
<lightbright> hav0k: follow the instructions and use Synaptic
<nickrud> hav0k, the help for gstreamer, under preferences, tells you how to set up mp3 writing. It works :)
<lightbright> hav0k:  load Synaptic
<Absenth> I'll settle for a Maybe + a link :)
<Kraeloc> I will give you thousands of dollar, milenko, if you can muscle this damn xorg file into obeying me
<Ep|phany> Absenth what other RPG games work
<hav0k> nickrud, ok
<hav0k> lightbright, okay
<durt> kraeloc: have you tried some modelines?
<Ep|phany> i dont think this laptop has a very good Graphics card
<lightbright> Mr_Milenko: I tried to help Kraeloc before and he started cursing
<Mr_Milenko> There is TONS of tutorials online on how to fix xorg...
<nalioth> hav0k: enable your universe and multiverse repos and install 'gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse'
<Kraeloc> Excuse me, durt?
<herni> hi
<hav0k> nalioth, i did that already!
<nickrud> hav0k, I meant, help for sound juicer, my bad
<Siph0n> does anyone here go on newsgroups in ubuntu? like which program do most ppl use?
<Absenth> Ep|phany, I've played City of Heros, City of Villains, GuildWars, Starwars Galaxies, and World of Warcraft using Cedega on Linux.
<Mr_Milenko> Its your own damn fault if you wont listen to people, or act like the blind man...
<Kraeloc> And none of it has helped, milenko!
<intelikey> and the  1280x960 @ 72hz  part is set in 'defaultscreen ' or some such.   Kraeloc i sujest running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg '  and at the screen that asks about the rezolution choose something like 1024    or even 800  to establish a usable base and work up from there.
<corona> nickrud: see you around. bye thanks for all the help
<durt> kraeloc: gtf.sourceforge.net
<lightbright> hav0k: now make sure all is installed exactly like website
<nalioth> hav0k: are you running an x86 version of ubuntu?
<Mr_Milenko> Kraeloc: you're prolly doing it wrong
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Ep|phany> City of Vilians work
<lightbright> hav0k: then need to gst-register-0.8
<Absenth> Ep|phany, but that's using an GeForce fx 5900 ultra.
<Ep|phany> im gonna grab that then
<hav0k> nalioth, yeah
<Ep|phany> oh
<Mr_Milenko> City of Villians good?
<Kraeloc> Ow.
<bnD> i learn so much from just watching this channel :)
<Kraeloc> Ow!
<Ep|phany> i think i have an integrated ATI card
<nalioth> hav0k: then with those 2 pkgs, you should have all the gstreamer pkgs
<Mr_Milenko> I laugh my ass off watching this channel bnD
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<intelikey> Kraeloc also enableing fb in xorg.conf might help....
<Kraeloc> I feel a sharp pain in my skull.
<bnD> Mr_Milenko: :)
<jcole> how do i recompile just one module?
<Kraeloc> I think I'm having an anurysm!
<Absenth> Mr_Milenko:  I played CoH for a few months in the early days of that game.  jumped ship for SWG since all my friends were playing it.  CoV is very much like CoH, but you get to be dark and sinister :)
<hav0k> nalioth, okay, but i really just need to know how to set up a profile thing in sound juicer for mp3
<Mr_Milenko> 1 minute and ill be playing Quake 3
<Mr_Milenko> w00tr
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Ep|phany> what program should i use for .zip files unrar-nonfree doesnt support .zip
<lightbright> Ep|phany: unzip
<jrsims> I LIKE UBUNTU!
* Kraeloc dies in excruciating pain
<Mr_Milenko> what exactly is city of heroes?
<bnD> jrsims: me too
<hav0k> lightbright, i did gst-register-0.8
<nickrud> hav0k, use audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc
<Astxist-B> jrsims, \o/
<Ep|phany> shit when trying to run the .jar for frostwire it tells me 1 or more of the files are corrupt or bad
<Mr_Milenko> its an rpg where you get to be a super hero right?
<lightbright> hav0k: yes but are all 12 things installed?
<hav0k> nickrud, and then just set the file thing to mp3?
<bnD> Ep|phany: :(
<polpak> Mr_Milenko, it's an mmo where everyone plays as super heros
<Absenth> Mr_Milenko:  mmorpg, where you create and play as a super hero.  Cov is the same, but as a super villain
<jrsims> hooray for everyone! hooray for ubuntu!
<hav0k> lightbright, let me check again
<lightbright> hav0k: yes but are all 12 things installed exactly like website says?
<Kraeloc> What is this fb you speak of?
<bnD> jrsims: you remind me of tiny tim
<nickrud> hav0k, yes, that's just the file extention. be sure to click the active checkbox
<lightbright> hav0k:  ok
<Mr_Milenko> too bad you cant pick weather you wanna be a villian or a hero... should be one game
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<jrsims> bnD: hrm?
<intelikey> fb= frame buffer
<Absenth> Mr_Milenko: kinda like playing a comic book....  great when you're in a stressful job, and a full time college student.
<bnD> jrsims: nothing ;)
<nickrud> hav0k, and restart sound juicer. I just tested this
<hav0k> nickrud, okay
<hav0k> im doing like 3 things at once
<hav0k> and talking in here, so, hold up
<nickrud> hav0k, get totem-xine ;P
<bnD> the only game i ever play is aardwold mud :x
<bnD> aardwolf* even
<Absenth> Mr_Milenko: actually CoV just came out in the last few weeks.  The two games are linked, and if you own both, you only pay one monthly fee....  which if I quit playing is why...  I still have a problem paying to play a game I bought.
<linpidity> HELLO everybody
<intelikey> if you run dpkg-rec...onf it asks about accessing through fb Kraeloc
<jrsims> REAL FAST - anyone know how I can see all open ports on my system without using nmap?
<AMDXP> linpidity: HOW are ya
<Mr_Milenko> yeah..
<Absenth> bnD, back in the day I coded on an lpc mud called RoD
<herni> how can i configure swap partition? i was noobish enough not to make one when i installed...
<Ep|phany> i heard cedega doesnt work well with ATI cards
<Mr_Milenko> i love games where you can pay to play on there main server OR.. play on private ones
<Kraeloc> I'll see about this..
<bimberi> jrsims: sudo netstat -plunt
<bnD> Absenth: awesome :)
<nickrud> jrsims, sudo netstat -tlp
<Mr_Milenko> too bad there isnt alot of those around today..
<jrsims> bimberi: rock
<jrsims> nickrud: roll
<linpidity> what>?
<polpak> Mr_Milenko, It works, but the ATI openGL dirvers aren't as good as Nvidia's, so the performance sometimes has issues
<Absenth> Mr_Milenko, GuildWars :)  Fantastic looking mmorpg, with no monthly fees.
<AMDXP> linkd: you said hello i was saying how are you
<AMDXP> oops wrong nick
<AMDXP> linpidity: i was just saying hello
<Kraeloc> fbdev in the list of xserver drivers?
<bnD> linpidity: glad to see youve found a way to communicate :)
<nalioth_zZz> you guys take the mmporg yak to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<intelikey> no
<Mr_Milenko> kk
<herni> anyone?
<linpidity> yeah  thank you!
<AMDXP> anyone using gdesklets? i need to know how to customize the weather app to my local weather
<Absenth> nalioth_zZz, I'm content to let it die :)
<lightbright> hav0k:  how you go?
<hav0k> wait, if i install totem-xine, it uninstalls totem-gstreamer
<intelikey> 'do you wish to access the vidio card in this way'  yes.
<hav0k> do i want that?
<Ep|phany> yea you do
<linpidity> AMDXP: hello
<lightbright> hav0k: thats ok
<Ep|phany> well thats what i did and now totem works
<lightbright> hav0k: go ahead
<hav0k> okay... considering i dont use totem at all
<jrsims> man woman > howto.txt
<lightbright> hav0k: do you want totem working properly?  well follow the instructions exactly :)
<hav0k> lightbright, okay... its got a few to install
<AMDXP> man woman >segmentation fault
<germancito> Hello
<bnD> lightbright: i think ill try that as well :) thanks for the info
<lightbright> hav0k:  are you reading the website I gave?
<hav0k> lightbright, yeah
<lightbright> bnD: anytime :)
<intelikey> AMDXP yessir
<hav0k> lightbright, i was just putting all of the things on there
<lightbright> hav0k: great
<Xcerca> ubutu tell Xcerca about Fixres
<Ep|phany> c an someone send me a copy of frostwire ive dled and extracted 5 times but im still getting corrupt files
<lightbright> hav0k:  if you follow that and do exactly it will work :)  mine does
<Xcerca> can someone send me the fixres thing again...
<hav0k> lightbright, well, hahaha, thats not even why i got in here, i really just want to rip this freaking cd!
<AMDXP> do i have to open gimp to take screenshots while using xfce4
<decaf> I compiled a gnome panel applet. it seems working. But I coudn't find a way to add it to panel
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is checkinstall making a package for i386 when my kernel is i686?
<hav0k> nickrud, okay, i restarted it... now what?  and i also installed totem-xine
<nalioth_zZz> BROKEN_LADDER: it'll be fine
<hav0k> lightbright, okay, everythings installed
<lightbright> hav0k: :P
<IcemanV9> Xcerca: just type command -> /msg ubotu fixres
<intelikey> assumes regestered user
<nickrud> hav0k, you should be able to simply stick a music disk in, sound juicer will start. Use preferences to select mp3, and extract
<nickrud> hav0k, I wasn't watching too close; did you get the w32codecs?
<lightbright> hav0k: using sound jucier?
<hav0k> nickrud, but there isnt an mp3... under format right?
<hav0k> lightbright, yeah
<hav0k> nickrud, no
<hav0k> nickrud, wait, i might have those... they sound familiar, like i did that recently
<intelikey> mp3.....   ogg
<hav0k> mp3..... ipod
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth_zZz define "fine".
<nickrud> hav0k, go to wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and look for the codecs. Instructions are there.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth_zZz how do i make it use i686?
<BROKEN_LADDER> that would be "fine"
<Xcerca> IcemanV9 : is it just /msg ubotu fixres ?
<intelikey> assumes regestered user
<intelikey> yes
<IcemanV9> Xcerca: you'll get an information from ubotu in private message
<nickrud> hav0k, select the profile that had that new gstreamer pipeline (and you did check the make active box?)
<nalioth_zZz> BROKEN_LADDER: you ./configure it to build for i686
<intelikey> Xcerca in your chat client.....   :)
<lightbright> hav0k: true realplayer too!  im using it to listen to radio
<intelikey> not the terminal.....   lol
<Xcerca> >ubotu< fixres ....
<lightbright> hav0k: true = try
<Xcerca> yea,   i know
* Hammit is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (01:33 pm)
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell Xcerca about fixres
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth_zZz how?  the conifigure file only has a few references t i386.  changing them to i686 does nothing.
<lightbright> RealPlayer works well
<intelikey> so is your nick regestered on this server Xcerca ?
<interspec> Hi all
<hav0k> nickrud, huh?  the new gstreamer pipeline?
<nalioth_zZz> BROKEN_LADDER: then the pkg is not affected by the proc it runs on.
<nalioth_zZz> interspec: Xcerca is not identified
<hav0k> nickrud, i made a new profile called "mp3"
<nickrud> hav0k, then, did you edit it?
<hav0k> nickrud, what do i put in gstreamer pipline:?
<hav0k> nickrud, yeah, im editing it now
<Xcerca> ok,  so then how do i register on this server?
<nickrud> udio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc hav0k
<nickrud> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc hav0k
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth_zZz how is that possible?  doesn't gcc automatically use optimizations from 686, noticing for example that a certain operation can be performed more efficiently?
<hav0k> okay
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh well..whatever
<intelikey>  /msg nickserv help
<hav0k> nickrud, and that will rip them as mp3?
<nalioth_zZz> BROKEN_LADDER: you said it "automatically"
<lightbright> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html  <--- GREAT Website for all is Newbies
<nickrud> hav0k, yes. put mp3 in the file extension, so windows will know what it is
<lightbright> is = us
<intelikey> i think that works for non-reg'd users.....
<hav0k> nickrub, yeah, okay
<hav0k> nickrud, okay, i restarted it and its there and it says "mp3 (MP3 audio)"     it looks promising
<nickrud> hav0k, give 'er a rip
<hav0k> nickrud, wooord
<jcole> how do i recompile just one module in debian?
<lightbright> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html  <--- GREAT Website for all us Newbies
<KurtKraut> I'm geting this after boot: end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 81670447 - is this a system or a hardware failure ? Do I need to purchase another hard disk ?
<lightbright> oops sorry for repeat
<shawn> if say /dev/hda1 is busy and won't let me umount, what can i use to find out what is keeping the darned thing busy?
<hav0k> nickrud, hmm, should it be going this slow
<intelikey> jcole get the source(or cd into that subdir)  and do the usual
<lightbright> KurtKraut: do a check
<KurtKraut> lightbright, thanks... but how should I do that ?
<herni> is there any way i can enable a swap partition after having already installed?
<bnD> anyone here recommend a good usenet client for mass amounts of downloading?
<nalioth_zZz> KurtKraut: is your system booting up?
<nalioth_zZz> bnD: pan
<KurtKraut> nalioth_zZz, no, it is not.
<shawn> herni, if the swap partition is formatted swap and already mounted, try swapon
<nalioth_zZz> KurtKraut: get an ubuntu liveCD
<nickrud> hav0k, I'm not sure, it's maxing out at 3x on my machine
<lightbright> KurtKraut: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1  , To check the disk for bad blocks (physical defects), add the -c option just before /dev/hda1.
<bnD> nalioth_zZz: any thoughts on one with nzb support?
<lightbright> KurtKraut: let me know how it turns out
<KurtKraut> lightbright, thanks a lot
<nickrud> dma's enabled, but I tend to use grip for my ripping anyway.
<nalioth_zZz> bnD: knzb is the only one i have gotten working
<herni> msg shawn arigatoo gozaimasu
<lightbright> KurtKraut: :)
<defcon8> bnD, knzb is a good nzb client
<defcon8> bnD, klibido even better
<lightbright> KurtKraut: you mind losing the data?
<nalioth_zZz> lightbright: if he cant boot, how will he check?
<shawn> msg herni and the same to you
<nalioth_zZz> lightbright: let's check some things first
<defcon8> bnD, klibido worked fine but if you want command line you can use nzbget
<bnD> newsreader client with nzb support or just nzb app?
<KurtKraut> lightbright, no I don't since I can get this working again
<hav0k> nickrud, yeah, im at 1.9x
<intelikey> herni yessir,  make the swap space run 'sudo mkswap <on the swap space> ' and swapon <the same swapspace>     you can add a line to /etc/fstab  that will enable it at boot also.
<interspec_> having problems with ubuntu when using the minimise funtion it actually closes the application ?? can anyone advise
<nalioth_zZz> KurtKraut: do you have an ubuntu livecd?
<shawn> if  a mounted partition is busy and won't umount because of it, what program can tell me what's keeping the partition / device busy?
<lightbright> KurtKraut: ok, realise that you lose all data to check it
<hav0k> nickrud, uhh, whatever, it's working atleast
<nickrud> hav0k, it worked it's way up from about 2.2
<KurtKraut> nalioth_zZz, yes, I'm using it to talk with you at the moment.
<shawn> AFK i think my house is burning down
<defcon8> yeah bnD is good for what you want then. also pan is a great stand-alone newsreader
<lightbright> nalioth_zZz: ok
<nalioth_zZz> lightbright: i have a solution, for KurtKraut
<jcole> intelikey: "make modules" is making *.o files, but i need *.ko files
<bnD> shawn: trying to get on bash.org? :P
<lightbright> KurtKraut: please listen to nalioth_zZz
<bnD> defcon8: thanks :)
<lightbright> KurtKraut: nalioth_zZz  has some ideas first
<defcon8> lol at shawn
<nalioth_zZz> KurtKraut: use apt to intall "smartmontools"
<lightbright> nalioth_zZz: sorry I didnt realise you had some ideas
<kenneth> hey how can i install unrar?
* intelikey *shrugs*
<kenneth> is there only unrar-free ?
<GullyFoyle> my third time trying to install ubuntu and again too many problems
<bnD> its sad when msg's like shawn's dont surprise anyone anymore
<KurtKraut> nalioth_zZz, even using a livecd ? let me try it.
<nalioth> kenneth: there are both
<lightbright> GullyFoyle: user error?
<defcon8> kenneth, go to rarlabs.com and crap getting unrar-free, it doesnt work
<defcon8> download unrar from www.rarlabs.com
<lightbright> GullyFoyle: what probs exaclt you have during install?
<GullyFoyle> sudo doesnt work for one thing
<kenneth> defcon8, yea i couldnt get unrar-free to work either
<jcole> GullyFoyle: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<nalioth> defcon8: nice advice, but it doesnt work for everyone
<Turner> I was wondering if anybody could help me, I've added a share in UBUNTU in the graphical interface, my windows box can see the share, but whenever I try and transfer something it says 'permission denied'
<KurtKraut> nalioth, done. It is installed.
<Turner> err samba share
<kenneth> so is the real unrar not in the reposotories?
<Turner> where can I edit the permissions
<pawan> I am trying, and unable to find a ubuntu package for perl::Benchmark - does it exist? Suggestions?
<nalioth> KurtKraut: now open a terminal and type "smartctl"
<Turner> it is NOT read only checked
<Siph0n> neone ever get a , Totem could not open that file error? when they go to certain web pages?
<bnD> its sad that i waited so long to grab gparted, that i may no longer have enough space for it :x
<Siph0n> and then u click a link, and the web browser closes
<KurtKraut> nalioth, ERROR: smartctl requires a device name as the final command-line argument.
<ui> how can i install a webserver?
<intelikey> turner 'man chmod '
<lightbright> nalioth: whats this do that you are doing?  I need to learn this too pls
<defcon8> kenneth, that is not unrar-free the one at rarlabs.com , you dont have to pay but it is the non-free (not as in beer) version
<nalioth> KurtKraut: so 'smartctl /dev/hda'
<jcole> bnD: apt-cache clean
<Turner> no, it doesn't let me even put anyting into my homedirectory
<nickrud> ui, sudo apt-get install apache2
<Turner> it's not a chmod problem
<bnD> jcole: thanks :)
<KurtKraut> nalioth, SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it.
<nickrud> ui, the top level page will be in /var/www
<ui> nickrud :thanks
<Turner> any ideas?
<KurtKraut> nalioth, should I do smartctl -s /dev/hda ?
<z3r0x> hi guys
<nalioth> lightbright: smartmontools asks the hard drive how it's feeling. it queries the S.M.A.R.T stuff in modern hard drives
<nalioth> KurtKraut: yes
<unamaus> hi people
<z3r0x> which tool should I take to install windows (virtual like vmware)
<GullyFoyle> why does sudo give me an error? i logged in with the same username and passwd. but my passwd doesnt work for sudo and it's the only user on the system!
<KurtKraut> nalioth, =======> INVALID ARGUMENT TO -s: /dev/hda1
<nalioth> lightbright: i've had the misfortune to find several bad drives in here
<lightbright> nalioth: excellent!  Im writing this down
<bnD> can anyone help me out with this? im using a legitimate wRouter at one location, and just connecting to whatever i can at another, however whenever a network is found, it attempts to use the pass for my at home legitimate location, and i have to manually clear the password EVERY time
<herni> msg intelikey and what would such line in /etc/fstab contain? :)
<KurtKraut> nalioth, I get the same error to only /dev/hda
<lightbright> nalioth: ok :)
<unamaus> does anyone here know about squid proxy for ubuntu?
<defcon8> hello unamaus
<nalioth> KurtKraut: 'man smartctl"
<bnD> hi unamaus, z3r0x
<sethrd> Hey guys. Anyone happen to know off the top of their head how to get the Dell volume controls to work on a laptop? I know it's in i8kutils, but I don't know the command for it.
<bnD> unamaus: i attempted to use, ended up using tinyproxy
<bnD> unamaus: i couldnt even get squids' conf to work properly, but i may be a bit slow
<intelikey> Turner would you explain the error please?
<lightbright> I like this, iml listening to radio through the internet :)
<nalioth> lightbright: there are options to data destruction (we have liveCDs)
<unamaus> tinyproxy is usable for + size network of computers?
<GullyFoyle> i'm going back to regular debian
<lightbright> nalioth: yeah so use liveCD first you mean?
<Xcerca> hey,  i'm in nano trying to change somthing,  and to exit the symbole is ^X    what does that mean?  and does nano save on exit ?
<bnD> unamaus: im unsure :)
<Turner> sure
<z3r0x> what tool can I use to install windows virtualy
<sethrd> GullyFoyle: I hear ya!
<bnD> z3r0x: vmware
<Mrafrohea> hello
<lightbright> GullyFoyle: your choice, we wish you well
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lightbright about recover
<kenneth> defcon8, do I need to install gcc to be able to install the rarlabs unrar?
<Xcerca> does ^X mean Alt+x ?
<kenneth> defcon8, it has a .tar.gz which has a makefile etc.
<defcon8> kenneth, no, it comes in binary form, why didnt you look for yourself?
<intelikey> Xcerca ^X is [ctrl] +X
<defcon8> Xcerca, no, ctrl x
<Turner> whenever transfer a file from my windows computer, to my linux box, I get: Cannot COpy Blah.exe Access is Denied. Make sure the disk is not write protected or the file is not currently in use
<Mrafrohea> I am trying to update my Nvidia drivers... I keep getting an error that x server is running, even though I have stopped GDM and hit alt-ctrl-bckspc
<Mrafrohea> can anyone help me?
<lightbright> control+X
<unamaus> does tinyproxy have an interface or is it text oriented?
<defcon8> kenneth, dude, you could put a dead cow in a tar.gz file if you wanted, doesnt have to be source code
<bnD> unamaus: txt
<Kraeloc> MY MONITOR IS CHANNELING SATAN!
<unamaus> ah ok
<bnD> unamaus: very easy to setup though
<Turner> in /etc/smb.conf it shows the share as being browseable, and public, and writable
<Astxist> Kraeloc, that's nothing
<intelikey> Turner samba ?
<bnD> Kraeloc: sounds exciting
<Astxist> mine channels cnn!
<GullyFoyle> can't figure this out. there's no root account, but the only user account i've created won't let me sudo.
<Dr_Willis> Kraeloc,  hes the only one that dosent have you on Ignore :P
<Turner> yes
<Xcerca> when you do Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc and exit gnome,  how do you get back in w/o rebooting ?
<defcon8> unamaus, it has a text configuration unterface, yes
<GullyFoyle> this no root thing is bs
<z3r0x> bnD, I don't like vmware aren't there other tools?
<nalioth> KurtKraut: type 'smartctl -s on /dev/hda'
<unamaus> hehe ok
<defcon8> why cant people read the documents and stop whining if it doesnt have a lovely shiny little gui
<unamaus> could it generate reports via html?
<DShepher1> hey
<intelikey> Xcerca startx
<defcon8> i dunno
<defcon8> go and read the docs
<Mrafrohea> Xcerca /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<KurtKraut> nalioth, ok... how may I show you the result ?
<DShepher1> hey
<nadia> I'm ready to pound my head through this monitor...  I'm trying to get into a share I have in ubuntu from a win xp box, but it prompts me for user and pass.  I only have one user account and I enter that info and it will not take it!!  Any suggestions...
<Turner> hmm
<Xcerca> thx
<bnD> z3r0x: im unsure
<Turner> alot of people talking here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell KurtKraut about paste
<unamaus> sorry squid has a web based ui but i don't even know where to start
<Xenguy> grrrrr
<intelikey> Turner sorry, i don't know diddly about samba.
<Turner> nadia: smbpasswd
<nalioth> KurtKraut: read what ubotu sent you, and paste your stuff into a pastebin
<Turner> damn, ok
<shawn> ok, no house burning down
<KurtKraut> nalioth, I've uploaded it to www.kurtkraut.net/x.txt
<shawn> but /mnt/hda1 is still busy and still wont unmount
<nadia> where do you set up a samba password?
<Turner> smbpasswd
<bnD> shawn: glad to hear youre ok :P
<defcon8> nadia, you mean a stock share in ubuntu? which market?
<defcon8> nadia, what is the ticker?
<KurtKraut> nalioth, is it ok for you to read thru that address ?
<Astxist> alright need a bit of help folks I want to move Ubuntu from a 40gb hd which is located on the primary ide channel as the master to a 160gb drive that would be located on the secondary ide channel as a master, could anyone advise?
<shawn> hehe thanks
<Mrafrohea> can anyone help me stop the Xserver please?
<Xenguy> Mrafrohea: Ctrl Alt
<unamaus> trying to set up a proxy to filter and monitor multiple computers server is linux but clients are all windope
<shawn> Astxist, can't you just copy all the files over?
<Xenguy> Backspace
<unamaus> err windows
<nadia> defcon8...  as frustrated as I am now...  I appreciate the humour ;)
<intelikey> shawn any terminals open and cd'd to it's mount point or any file managers open to there ?
<Mrafrohea> yes, I have done that, but I am still gettign an error that Xserver is running.
<bnD> unamaus: if you can get the squid conf to work properly it should be fine, likewise with tinyproxy
<stevejesus> hello hello
<Mrafrohea> Xenguy
<defcon8> nadia, im serious
<defcon8> nadia, i want to know the ticker
<Astxist> shawn, yes but I'd need to change something to tell Ubuntu where it is
<nalioth> KurtKraut: run a self test
<bnD> unamaus: i was using it so that i could run dansguardian on my little brother edubuntu install though ;)
<Astxist> shawn, and I have no idea what that is ;p
<stevejesus> hey guys does anyone know of a tv app that will emulate scanlines?
<shawn> intelikey, all the terminals are not cd'ed into the dir
<Kraeloc> I'ma go kill myself.
<nickrud> Mrafrohea, ctl-alt-f1, login and sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<unamaus> ok
<Xenguy> Mrafrohea: ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work?
<Kraeloc> Ty that damn monitor to my leg and jump in the ocean.
<Mrafrohea> Xenguy no
<Kraeloc> Toodles.
<shawn> Astxist, i dunno for sure, never done anything like that.. i'd imagine you might have to update fstab
<unamaus> i was told squid is robust for o-source
<intelikey> shawn 'sudo umount -f <blah> '
<Xenguy> Mrafrohea: just reboot
<Mrafrohea> nickrud trying that now.
<ispiked> usually gdb restarts automagically after I do ctrl+alt+backspace.
<ispiked> *gdm
<Xenguy> Mrafrohea: they hate it when I say that
<shawn> intelikey, -f wont help
<Astxist> shawn, I was thinking the same I've changed it before to get rid of a phantom drive
<KurtKraut> nalioth,  www.kurtkraut.net/y.txt
<nickrud> Xenguy, i cross my fingers at you
<Xenguy> nickrud: can't hurt
<Astxist> shawn, but I was thinking there might be more too it and are seeking further advice
<shawn> Astxist, are you going to take out the 40 and put the 120 or whatever on the primary , in the same position
<Astxist> no
<unamaus> so i figured i should have squid
<stevejesus> anyone in here know of a tv app that will do scanline emulation?
<bnD> unamaus: have you tried it out
<Xcerca> when you reconfigure xserver , and get to the screen in which resolutions do you want to use,   how do you select them from the list ?
<shawn> Astxist, because if you're leaving it where it is your bootloader will have to know to boot from that second hd
<Astxist> shawn, it's going to the secondary ide channel as a primary
<intelikey> shawn lsof | grep /dev/hd?#     or what ever it is you are trying to umount
<nickrud> Xenguy, no, it don't. I've been known to say that, for a fresh platform
<bnD> unamaus: its supposedly very good, i just didnt find it worth the effort for my application
<nalioth> KurtKraut: just "smartctl -t" nothing else
<Mrafrohea> Xenguy still no workey...
<Mrafrohea> any more ideas?
<sethrd> For some reason my volume up and volume down keys on my Inspiron 8100 stopped working when I booted this bad boy up.
<intelikey> shawn that should tell you what is holding the door open
<Xenguy> nickrud: no idea what yer talking about now :-)
<shawn> intelikey, thank you that's the program i needed
<Mrafrohea> I'm trying to install some new nVidia drivers...
<Astxist> shawn, so from hda1 to hdb1 if I've got the idea right
<Mrafrohea> can't get them to go...
<Xenguy> Mrafrohea: you have loaded X, or not?
<Xcerca> i can move the cursor up and down but when i'm next to the resolutions i want to use what do i press ?
<Mrafrohea> it was, and I shut it down but it the driver installer thinks that it is still running.
<Xenguy> Mrafrohea: oh fuck, I have no idea about Nvidia drivers
<shawn> intelikey, even though, the entry isn't in there
<shawn> intelikey, i'm just going to reboot the damn thing
<intelikey> Xcerca generally [tab] 
<Xenguy> !beer Xenguy
<ubotu> Xenguy: I haven't a clue
<Xenguy> boo
<Xenguy> hiss
<stevejesus> so ive been googling for quite a while now trying to find a tv app that will do scanline emulation...    any ideas?
<shawn> Astxist, what are you currently using as a bootloader?
<intelikey> shawn what is it you are trying to umount ?
<Xcerca> intelikly:   tab is changing feilds for me...
<Mrafrohea> Xenguy thank you anyhow for your help. you too nickrud
<Mrafrohea> y'all take it easy.
<Astxist> shawn, grub
<Xenguy> Mrafrohea: good luck
<nickrud> Mrafrohea, luck
<shawn> intelikey, /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 -o ro -t ntfs nosuid,umask=022 blahblah
<unamaus> sad part is i don't even know if its running at all
<lightbright> check this out: http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
* nickrud needs a better video card too.
<KurtKraut> nalioth, Testing has begun. Please wait 1 minutes for test to complete.
<lightbright> stevejesus: I must say I dont like your nick
<unamaus> i don't know where to start or how to start or what i'm supposed to put in terminal
<nalioth> lightbright: did you get your msg?
<intelikey> hmmmm   tried eject /dev/hda1  shawn?
<KurtKraut> nalioth, more than one minute has passed. How can I check the results ?
<lightbright> nalioth: yes thanks :)
<shawn> Astxist, i dunno i'm not sure what you can do besides experiment with your situation
<bnD> unamaus: youve installed squid
<bnD> ?
<nalioth> KurtKraut: is it done in the terminal?
<unamaus> umm yeah but did it via synaptic
<Astxist> shawn, heh time to get my hands dirty
<shawn> intelikey, no i will..
<stevejesus> lightbright:  i am very sorry if you find it offensive.  i think that that should be brought up in offtopic however
<intelikey> shawn i know that may sound silly but eject is a pretty powerful umount tool too.
<KurtKraut> nalioth, no... he says that the test will be done in a minute and immediatly gives me the prompt back.
<bnD> unamaus: you want to sudo gedit /etc/squid/squid.conf
<Astxist> shawn, I can just keep doing it until I get it right I guess
<varsendagger> how do i play cds on xmms?
<Xcerca> there are *'s next to the ones i am using  ,   but it stops at 1028x764
<lightbright> stevejesus: its blashpeme you know and this is a linux channel
<nalioth> lightbright can you join me in #kubuntu-offtopic for a minute?
<unamaus> thank you :( i'm embarrased
<lightbright> nalioth: ok
<KurtKraut> nalioth, and no files were created in the local directory
<bnD> unamaus: no prob, any other ?'s feel free to PM me, i just dealt with it the other day
<shawn> intelikey, sorry for bugging you about it i was stupid and didn't close an smbd session
<nalioth> KurtKraut: so give it a minute or two and run the 'smartctl /dev/hda' again
<intelikey> Astxist what you hammering on ?
<intelikey> shawn it happens.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by ChanServ
<shawn> i figured a HUP signal would close the sessions, but i guess it didnt
<stevejesus> lightbright:  thats why we will talk about linux here, and not my nick : )
<herni> my swap works! thanks!:D
<intelikey> herni np
<stevejesus> lightbright:  again, linux only please
<KurtKraut> nalioth, I got the result thru smartctl -l selftest /dev/hda
<KurtKraut> nalioth, it says: # 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      2047
<intelikey> in the lull i'm gona stoke the stove....
<nalioth> KurtKraut: then you know your drive is mechanically sound
<nalioth> KurtKraut: now can you boot into "rescue mode" ?
<stevejesus> lightbright:  that is very open-minded of you, thanks.  i will be glad to talk to you about this in another sort of forum if you like, but seriously, this is a room to speak about ubuntu and related topics only
<varsendagger> hey my cd won't mount
<hav0k> geesh, my keyboard stopped working
<lightbright> hav0k: was it tired? :)
<KurtKraut> nalioth, I didn't tried to do that
<hav0k> i gues sooooo
<lightbright> hav0k: :)
<stevejesus> lightbright:  i am a linux user, and that is as close to my religion as ill reveal thank you.  now i am here to talk about linux.
<hav0k> but it was kind weird
<hav0k> and i couldnt even log out or nothing, i had to do a hard boot
<KurtKraut> nalioth, now I'm running a long test... that takes 50 minutes to complete.
<hav0k> and my computer made the sound like it was dying when i did it!
<hav0k> it was funnny
<nalioth> KurtKraut: i'm about to go to bed. i hope your long test ends on a happy note.
<unamaus> l
<KurtKraut> nalioth, but I suspect that these tests to be conclusive must be done with the hard disk working, something that doesn't happens while using a live CD.
<unamaus> good lord for a moment i thought i was playing mud
<nalioth> KurtKraut: choosing "rescue" from the grub prompt may allow you access to your machine for more detailed checking
<unamaus> sorry
<KurtKraut> nalioth, ok, thanks
<hav0k> nickrud, it workkkked
<hav0k> nickrud, thanks for the help times a billion
<nalioth> KurtKraut: your hard disk is "working' while under the test
<unamaus> well as it turns out squid is txt based as well
<stevejesus> so i am looking to do scanline emulation with my tvcard.  anyone know of a program that could handle it?  xawtv and tvtime wont do it
<nickrud> hav0k, np, glad to help
<stevejesus> or so it seems
<KurtKraut> nalioth, oh, ok. So have a nice sleep ;D
<KurtKraut> nalioth, thanks a lot for the help.
<varsendagger> what program should i use to play audio cd's i ahve mplayer and xmms installed
<hav0k> clap your hands say yeah is now going to be on my ipod!
<stevejesus> varsendagger:  kscd?
<stevejesus> varsendagger:  gnome should autoplay it with totem
<hav0k> anyone heard of Clap Your Hands Say Yeah?
<stevejesus> varsendagger:  amarok, juk.
<varsendagger>   -im onlyu running fubuntu
<stevejesus> varsendagger:  depends on what your needs are
<unamaus> what is fubuntu?
<varsendagger> amorok good sugestion
<lightbright> bye everyone see you all tomorrow, thanks for all your help
<stevejesus> varsendagger:  im not familiar with fubuntu...
<varsendagger> ubuntu with fluxbox
<stevejesus> varsendagger:  ahhhh
<nickrud> not another one
<unamaus> fluxbox is?..
<varsendagger> that's because i made it up three hours ago
<oficina> how do I restart the network from the console?
<varsendagger> just another wm
<unamaus> oh
<stevejesus> varsendagger:  well, be warned, if you install amarok, you will need to install a hefty portion of kde as deps to make it run...
<stevejesus> varsendagger:  but it is my fav
<oficina> thanks
<varsendagger> -- pretty neat
<siriuskr> question what are the packages that are needed to make/build the programs
<misfit_toy> amarok is worth the kde libs, and you can run k3b as well anyway then
<nickrud> siriuskr, basic compiling: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stevejesus> misfit_toy:  yes it is worth kdeps.  i use gnome but half of the apps i use a kapps!
<stevejesus> misfit_toy:  ofcourse i used to be a kuser
<misfit_toy> stevejesus, I have never liked kde, but it has it's good apps that make the libs worth it
<DrZeus> Hi all.  Just wondering: how did anyone here passed the outlook csv contacts(gotten from gmail) to evolution?
<nickrud> stevejesus, sort of off topic, but just what kapps do you still use?
* misfit_toy only uses k3b and amarok
<stevejesus> misfit_toy:  amarok orcourse, k3b is essential, kopete, quanta, koourpaint...lol, and digikam
<nickrud> I use k3b now and then, that's about it
<siriuskr> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<siriuskr>  ????
<misfit_toy> if gnomebaker would get up to par then k3b I could ditch
<misfit_toy> but amarok is par excellence
<misfit_toy> nothing matches it
<misfit_toy> not even close
<stevejesus> misfit_toy:  agreed
<durt> xmms yay
<intelikey> whats amarok ?
<stevejesus> intelikey:  music management+jukebok, radio, cover manager.  great app
* keikoz bjour
<intelikey> oh
<siriuskr>  ???? what package does it want ?
<siriuskr> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
* intelikey uses play
<nickrud> lol
<stevejesus> dear great one, please come down and give me the gift of a dang tv app that does scanline emulation...!
* Xenguy notices Atlas shrug...
<stevejesus> intelikey:  what is play?
<durt> bmpx has potential
<intelikey> apt-get sox    and then type   play <music.file>
<lightsource> after I updated to the new ubuntu, my icons got messed up. What could be the problem?
<nalioth_zZz> siriuskr: visit cpan.org and get it. open the tar.gz and read the instrucitons inside
<stevejesus> intelikey:  so... its sort of like command-line mpg123, but play other encoded types?
<intelikey> yeah
<nickrud> siriuskr, probably libxml-parser-perl ; you translate by adding lib to the front, converting the :: to -, and adding -perl to the end. Works most of the time
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i make it so that new windows pop up but don't steal focus?
<stevejesus> BROKEN_LADDER:  preferences/mouse?
<stevejesus> BROKEN_LADDER:  lemme look
<BROKEN_LADDER> stevejesus really?
<stevejesus> BROKEN_LADDER:  nope
<stevejesus> BROKEN_LADDER:  however, if you install kcontrol, then you can change it from there
<stevejesus> BROKEN_LADDER:  otherwise i dont know how
<durt> broken_ladder: xfce has an option for that - use xfce
<nickrud> I think it's preferences windows
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hate xfce
<durt> why?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kcontrol is for kde, and doesn't provide that function.  its focus stealing prevention stops the window from being on top.
<stevejesus> BROKEN_LADDER:  you must not have used xfce all ubuntoo'ed out on xubuntu
<stevejesus> i enjot it
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes i have.
<nickrud> actually, I don't think you can make metacity do that. One of the 'crack' options
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's icky
<stevejesus> BROKEN_LADDER:  are you using gnome??
<intelikey> it took me about 10 minutes of getting used to xfce & twm before i learned to like them
<lightsource> after I updated to the new ubuntu, my icons got messed up. What could be the problem?
<nickrud> lightsource, try using a different theme
<BROKEN_LADDER> stevejesus gnome, yes
<lightsource> nickrud, thanks that worked perfectly
<nickrud> lightsource, try the old theme, maybe it'll work now :)
<lightsource> nickrud, can I show you an image w/ a problem I have?
<nickrud> lightsource, sure
<lightsource> nickrud, http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a220/lightsource523/Screenshot-1.jpg look at the upper right.. what is wrong with my mounted drives?
<nickrud> lightsource, they have no icons?
<thrice`> lol
<lightsource> nickrud, correct
<stevejesus> imback
<stevejesus> hey, does any know where i can find a debian package for sax2?
<nickrud> lightsource, so, changing the theme didn't help there?
<thrice`> lightsource, try using the default theme
<thrice`> oops, nickrud just said that =|
<DShepherd> ctrl+S in nautilus gives you the option to select a pattern. How does that work?
<intelikey> ooooh yuch the default theeme !
<DShepherd> what exactly does it mean
<Rubin> i'm havin some problems with -lresolv on 64bit ubuntu
<nickrud> DShepherd, it means fileglobbing :)
<Rubin> res_mkquery is an undefined reference
<Rubin> even though libresolv.so existst in 4 places
<Rubin> are there known lib issues on the 64bit dist
<DShepherd> nickrud: so you mean I can ... filter out extensions or something like that?
<nickrud> DShepherd, like, using * and ?   to match multiple file names
<nickrud> DShepherd, same as you would in a terminal
<DShepherd> nickrud: ok. let me try it now
<lightsource> nickrud, negative, it did not work
<intelikey> i assume that would be regexp
<lightsource> thrice`, i tried using default theme
<nickrud> DShepherd, and thanks, I'd forgotten about that, I can use it
<DShepherd> nickrud: kool!! :)
<nickrud> ah
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can get the list view in Nautilus to show files smaller than 50% *but* bigger than 25%
* intelikey also forgot about things like  ! & * system calls in konq ....  jajaja
<unamaus> quit
<unamaus> exit
<unamaus> oops
<intelikey> stop
<intelikey> leave
<misfit_toy> that's funny every time
<intelikey> go
<intelikey> lol
<DShepherd> nickrud: it seems to be case sensitive...not soo kool again
<nickrud> intelikey, I'm not sure which it is,
<Xcerca> hey guys
<nickrud> DShepherd, it's supposed to be, case matters
<DShepherd> nickrud: I guess.
<jrsims> I LIKE UBUNTU! If you like ubuntu, I like you too!
<Xcerca> i just fixed a problem i was having,       and i wanted everyone to know that
<lite> why is there no mozilla-thunderbird-locale-fi-fi package available? :o
<DShepherd> jrsims: :)
<DShepherd> where can I find the 'trash' on the filesystem?
<wx9j> only part of the time
<jrsims> DShepherd: exactly.
<nickrud> DShepherd, it's .Trash in your home directory
<vbgunz> anybody know how to tweak the nautilus list view to show files smaller than 50% *but* bigger than 25%? Currently 50% is too big and 25% is too small... I tried putting in a percentage in gconf *but* I think it is asking for a word that describes a size "smallest, smaller, small, etc"... Anyone know if this is even possible without too much headache?
<jrsims> nickrud: thanks, I was wondering about that too
<nickrud> used to be all over the place, a real pain
<DShepherd> nickrud: so from now I is should mv files to .Trash when deleting :)
<krisg> test
<nickrud> DShepherd, not a bad idea
<varsendagger> i am trying to get quake 2 running and i get this error:
<varsendagger> Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<intelikey> no krisg it's still broke.
<DShepherd> nickrud: is .Trash found only in my home directory.. I not sure but I thought I saw one on me USB stick
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is it so incredibly hard to change the gnome menu?
<intelikey> DShepherd it is probably  lost+found
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any sort of alternative menu i can put in the gnome-panel that can be configured properly?
<nickrud> vbgunz, it's probably a matter of tweaking your fonts and the scale; the 50/25 scaling is hardwired into nautilus, I think
<DShepherd> intelikey: whats the purpose of that directory?
<intelikey> used by fsck
<DShepherd> intelikey: ok
<vbgunz> nickrud: I believe Nautilus doesn't have any options to change the list view further than smallest and smaller... that sux major :P
<intelikey> i usually rm it though.   fsck will make another when needed lol
<nickrud> DShepherd, lost files and partial files get dropped there for the admin to peruse
<DShepherd> ok
<nickrud> I don't think I've ever found anything there
<intelikey> DShepherd some gui apps may use that for a trash can for undelete purposes, but i gui very little, so i really don't know.
<nickrud> well, its late. Work comes early tomorrow. good night
<DShepherd> intelikey: kool
* intelikey thinks they would have to run sudi to use it though
<intelikey> errr suid
<BROKEN_LADDER> what sucks is there's no decent, configurable menu for gnome
<intelikey> one of the reasons i've never learned to like gnome....
<intelikey> thoreauputic
<DShepherd> intelikey: gnome is nice
<wx9j> have you noticed that if you load gnome sounds, it removes gdm and the untubu desktop ?
<intelikey> so is twm         if you like twm
<intelikey> hmmmmm thoughtfs  files would never be where you thought they were supposed to be.......
<intelikey> so its just you  eeh ?
<DShepherd> anyone know a good IDE for python?
<TotalNewb> Anyone know where that script was that allows you to auto-mount windows drives under /media is posted?
<Xcerca> no encoder found for file type wmv   ,    what do i need to get?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jrsims> Bye everyone! Keep loving that ubuntu for me!
<intelikey> !restricted formats
<DShepherd> TotalNewb: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/index.php <-- there maybe
<ubotu> restricted formats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<goldbrick> okay, I tried changing to a manual IP address config for my ethernet card
<goldbrick> And now whenever I try and enable the device, it doesn't stay enabled
<Xcerca> i used to have it so you didn't have to put in a pasword to login, but then i reinstaled ubuntu and i forgot where that was,  can anyone tell me ?
<intelikey> autologin ?
<Xcerca> yes
<intelikey> or should i say 'man autologin '
<Xcerca> i found it
<Xcerca> Admini>Login Screen Setup ..
<intelikey> looks like a gnome string to me.....
<Xcerca> does anyone have a sound card that uses the emu10k1 driver ?
<Xcerca> *emuk10k1
<intelikey> nope, analog device here mate.
<goldbrick> okay
<TotalNewb> Yay! I love that script.
<intelikey> i don't think i have ever seen it this quiet in this channel...........
<drcode> any one here using dovecot?
<goldbrick> how do I repair my network interfaces?
<drcode> mybe can help me
<goldbrick> they're totally fail for some reaons
<sethk> goldbrick, that's not a very specific question
<liquidboy> xfce has randomly lost its main panel (whats it called)? i reinstalled it (everything) - no difference, i uninstalled it, and it still apears on the GDM menu, but boots into gnome...
<liquidboy> weird
<intelikey> drcode if i knew squat about networking i would try.
<goldbrick> sethk: Sorry
<sethk> goldbrick, don't be sorry, just ask a question that someone might be able to answer.  :)
<Xcerca> i do networking in the AF ,  but the gov has contracts with dell and microsoft...   so guess what we get to work on......
<Xcerca> sh1t
<goldbrick> When I go into settings:/Network/ and open up Configure for Network settings
<sethk> Xcerca, I'm stuf with a dell, but I set it up to dual boot
<goldbrick> No matter what I do when I try and enable my network interfaces, they pop to enabled and then back to disabled
<goldbrick> This happened after I tried to configured it to a static ip address as opposed to dhcp
<sethk> goldbrick, I'd start by looking in /var/log/messages, see if there is anything logged about why it fails.
<goldbrick> Something weird happened and all the controls disappeared of the window titlebars
<goldbrick> The menus disappeared off of them too
<rob_p> drcode:  I just recently installed it on one of my servers.  I haven't gotten around to configuring it yet though.  I goofed with it for a few minutes but couldn't get it to listen on port 110.  I didn't spend too much time with it though.
<Xcerca> sethk     yea,  the machines we have are pretty good,  but the policy is to leave them on al the time to allow forces updates (which are ~1 a year)....    and no system maint. whatsoever
<BROKEN_LADDER> god i just checked out xfce for a few minutes and it drove me insane
* BROKEN_LADDER hugs gnome
<Xcerca> corilary ,   10 min to check email.....
<deFrysk> BROKEN_LADDER, /j #de-wars ;p
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know of a replacement for the gnome menu that is terribly broken?
<sethk> Xcerca, not wise
<sethk> BROKEN_LADDER, you are looking for something terribly broken?
<Xcerca> lol,   yea i know,   not my rule though.....
<sethk> Xcerca, I know.  I get yelled at by the admins all the time, but I ignore them.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sethk i should have put a comma in there.
<Xcerca> i gave them the suggestion to atleast turn them off at night to give the hw a chance to relax....
<sethk> BROKEN_LADDER, :)
<Xcerca> sethk are you in the military ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the configuration editor won't let you delete or rename the menus.
<sethk> Xcerca, oh, I wasn't supposed to turn off my machine?  I forgot, again.  :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<sethk> Xcerca, no, why did you ask that?  :)
<intelikey> anyone know what might cause a box to slow down when i dialup  and also when connected to the net i cant log into another console ?     hang up and i can login ?
<Xcerca>  i do networking in the ***AF*** ,  but the gov has contracts with dell and microsoft...   so guess what we get to work on......
<Xcerca>  sh1t
<intelikey> i checked process tabel and nothing out of the norm there.
<Glossary> Hi!
<senectus> crap... I just did rm -rf to a directory I didn't want to zap.. is there any way to "undo" that? (only did it two seconds ago..)
<Glossary> How can i connect my Nokia phone to ubuntu ?
<Xcerca> i guess we have he same stupid polices everywhere then
<Glossary> I need to print out some pictures
<laserwolf> wow
<laserwolf> there's a lot of questions happening
<rob_p> senectus:  Nope!  Sorry man... it's gone :-(
<Xcerca> anybody use a sound card that uses he emuk10k1 driver ?
<BLUE_ICE> how do i get fixed the GRUB loading, please wait GRUB Error 17 am going to go back in Windows and i got this error
<Glossary> sup anybody can help ?
<polpak> selinium, what kind of fs do you have senectus?
<polpak> erm
<intelikey> next to none
<polpak> senectus, what kind of fs do you have?
<Xcerca> blue_ice   i had problems with that to....  are you useing 2 hdds ?
<intelikey> oooops wrong window.
<senectus> polpak, uh.. not sure.. whatever ubuntu sets by default (server build)
<sethk> senectus, there are tools around for some of the file systems.  If there is going to be a prayer of getting it back, though, you have to make sure that NOTHING is written to that file system.
<BLUE_ICE> Xcerca only one i tried to go back to Windows but i got this error
<BLUE_ICE> what should we do this ?
<BLUE_ICE> anybody can help me?
<sethk> BLUE_ICE, did your grub.conf get changed?  Did it used to work in windows?
<rob_p> senectus:  Chances are that you are using ext3.  Very difficult to recover deleted files on that fs...
<Glossary> How can i connect my Nokia phone to ubuntu ?
<jasonjdp> anybody know if xvid can be installed? it failed when i tried to make it... ;-(
<senectus> bugger :-/
<goldbrick> okay
<goldbrick> found some errors
<BLUE_ICE> sethk actually im just go directly to my floppy then fdisk the HD e remove non dos then i reformat
<Xcerca> goldbrick is there a reason you used static ip ?
<_KronicDreamer> anyone have a site or two w/ nice Ubuntu Tutorials and Plugins that make stuff a lil easier?
<sethk> jasonjdp, what did it say when it failed?
<Xcerca> because if you dont have a router set up to run the vlan for the subnet mask then you really need to use dhcp...
<goldbrick> Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko ): No such device.
<Xcerca> o...   totaly diff prob
<jasonjdp> lol, it was like an hour ago... gotta go find it... ive been afk...
<jasonjdp> ;-)
<laserwolf> glossary, so you have a USB cord for your phone?
<Glossary> laserwolf,  yes i do
<Steil> Does anyone here have experience with pamusb?
<goldbrick> cant' create /var/run/dhclient.eth1.leases: Permission denied
<rob_p> senectus:  About all you can do at this point would be to remount the volume read-only and then use strings and grep to find the files you want to recover.  If they are binaries, well... you'll need some other tools but probably not likely you'll successfully recover them.
<jgoebel> what's necessary to get nvidia working?
<laserwolf> does the phone show up somewhere in your file browser?
<jgoebel> i switched from nv to nvidia but i get the GL error?
<Glossary> laserwolf,  let me check
<jgoebel> i know this is something trivial
<Glossary> laserwolf, no
<laserwolf> then i have no idea :\
<Xcerca> jgoebel    terminal.... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Glossary> :/
<laserwolf> sorry, i'm a linux n00b
<BLUE_ICE> what should i do my HD pls help
<Glossary> laserwolf,  aight
<jasonjdp> oh! lol didnt realize there was a Debian Xvid build...
<jasonjdp> <--noob
<_KronicDreamer> n00b*
<_KronicDreamer> :P
<Steil> How would I go about turning off the automounting of a specific usb drive?
<_KronicDreamer> anyone have a site or two w/ nice Ubuntu Tutorials and Plugins that make stuff a lil easier?
<Xcerca> blue_ice    i would fdisk and erase everything then install win xp then ubuntu....
<Xcerca> but thats just me
<Xcerca> invest in a usb hd and you wont have to lose data t fix your system
<_KronicDreamer> win xp sux
<BLUE_ICE> thats what i should do but i got this Error GRUB Error 17
<laserwolf> _KronicDreamer http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<laserwolf> also linuxquestions.org
<BLUE_ICE> how can i fixed that error?
<_KronicDreamer> thnx
<jgoebel> Xcerca: how is that supposed to help?
<DShepherd> I trying to install eclipse. what do I apt-get?
<jgoebel> Xcerca: i went all the way thru it
<laserwolf> also, there's an ubuntu wiki (check your firefox bookmarks)
<Xcerca> did you change your video driver back to nvidia ?
<_KronicDreamer> i dont use firefox
<jgoebel> Xcerca: yes...
<jgoebel> Xcerca: when it's nvidia i get the GL error
<jgoebel> oh wait
<Xcerca> then ctrl alt bkspc
<DShepherd> _KronicDreamer: help.ubuntu.com. dont used www.ubuntuguide.org
<Xcerca> and then startx
<laserwolf> what's wrong w/ ubuntuguide.org?
<Xcerca> to restat gnome
<jgoebel> Xcerca: i'm in console
<jgoebel> Xcerca: just tring to get X to even run
<dducko>  !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<jgoebel> hmmmm
<jgoebel> it says failing to load nvidia
<jgoebel> but it's in the kernel
<dducko> Beat ya to it.. heh
<polpak> in ubuntu, slocate runs as user nobody
<DShepherd>  laserwolf ubotu answered your question?
<DShepherd> I trying to install eclipse. what do I apt-get?
<polpak> if I chmod my home directory to 700 how can my files be found when using locate?
<laserwolf> ubuntuguide is based on 5.04... i've been using it for 3 days (the life of my system) and it hasnt broken anything.  only complaint was the add repository guide was bust
<laserwolf> but that was easy enough to fix
<jasonjdp> seth, ok, i found the Debian folder in the Xvid files.  i did  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot  and i got  http://pastebin.com/434048
<jgoebel> Xcerca: you can talk highlevel to me
<ubuntu> hello?
<ubuntu> oho!
<jgoebel> Xcerca: i installed the binary modules, modprobe nvidia (actually rebooted and it's there)... and changed nv -> nvidia, but no dice
<DShepherd> laserwolf: help.ubunut.com is better or use the wiki
<bur[n] er> laserwolf: wiki is a better resource
<jgoebel> Xcerca: nvidia is loaded in the kernel
<jgoebel> it's like X doesn't have a driver or something
<laserwolf> rock on
<dducko> DShepherd, start with eclipse-base
<Xcerca> have you gotten nvidia-glx from synaptic ?
<Xcerca> ....dumbquestion
<DShepherd> dducko: ok I have done that. what next?
<BLUE_ICE> guys help me to go back in Windows then linux
<jgoebel> ah
<jgoebel> Xcerca: nope, they changed all this i think
<_KronicDreamer> anything Linux will work on Ubuntu, unless it has the specifics right?
<Xcerca> you need nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-settings
<laserwolf> where's the direct-connect command in gaim?
<dducko> DShepherd, Id suggest looking through Synaptic
<dducko>  /dcc?
<Xcerca> then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jasonjdp> seth, ok, i found the Debian folder in the Xvid files.  i did  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot  and i got  http://pastebin.com/434048
<jgoebel> Xcerca: i think settings is extraneous, no? :)
<Xcerca> then ctl alt bkspc,    startx
<kairu0> hey all
<Xcerca> you need it
<dducko> Ive never used it Xcerca
<jgoebel> brb
<Xcerca> me neither,    just the guide says to install both....
<dducko> Wow.. its Quiet..
<Xcerca> yea
<dducko> How you doing Ubotu
<Xcerca> anybody in here have a sound blaster card ?
<dducko> I have no idea what my sound card is, something from aopen
<dducko> no idea what the chip is..
* bur[n] er has a sound blaster live value
<Xcerca> bur[n] er what driver does it use?
<DShepherd> dducko: sudo aptitude install eclipse-sdk
<dducko> Im sure the driver disk is in one of my junk drawers..
<jgoebel> ok, why would Glxgears still be dog slow?
<dducko> It doesnt work.
<bur[n] er> Xcerca: snd_emu10k1
<dducko> See how your games playn
<Xcerca> HEY
<Xcerca> thats what i need
<thoreauputic> dducko: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Xcerca> i can't find it
<thoreauputic>    <-- oee your sound card
<bur[n] er> it shoudl be automatic
<bur[n] er> Xcerca: lsmod |grep snd
<dducko> DShepherd, No idea,  Installed Eclipse once in windows, never used it..
<dducko> thoreauputic, thanks..*goes to look*
<jgoebel> anyone know why glxgears would still be dog slow?
<DShepherd> dducko: I am tell you
<jgoebel> it's not even outputting fps
<DShepherd> telling*
<dducko> Ignore it, it doest work
<sqz> jgoebel: slow hardware?
<bur[n] er> jgoebel: that's not a bug or problem... it's a feature of th new glxgears
<jgoebel> sqz: no
<jgoebel> bur[n] er: whatever :)
<jgoebel> sqz: new hardware
<bur[n] er> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<dducko> No seriously, got brought up in here a few dayse ago..
<bur[n] er> jgoebel: i'm not being sarcastic... try that ^---
<Xcerca> bur[n] er  ,  ok i see it,   it just isn't in synapic....
<jgoebel> bur[n] er: wow
<jgoebel> bur[n] er: people
<jgoebel> sheesh
<jgoebel> 7200 fps
<bur[n] er> Xcerca: it's nto a package... it's a kernel module
<jgoebel> that's crazy
<bur[n] er> it's not a benchmark :P  who cares the number
* bur[n] er gets about 250 at best
<goldbrick> 7200 fps on what??
<jgoebel> um
<dducko> lmao, if i put the terminal over it  i can get it up to over 3200
<jgoebel> goldbrick: glxgears
<jgoebel> what is that fireworks screen saver?
<jgoebel> is it still around?
<Xcerca> how can i install the kernel module ?
<dducko> seeing it, its only like 800
<Xcerca> are you using at with ALSA ?
<bur[n] er> Xcerca: it's already installed if you saw it in that lsmod list
<viviersf> hmmm
<viviersf> how do i get the whole x.org off
<viviersf> in 1 go ?
<bur[n] er> Xcerca: yes... snd* indicates an ALSA driver
<sqz> are you talking about the gears screensaver?
<bur[n] er> viviersf: ubuntu-desktop
<viviersf> bur[n] er, nope
<viviersf> thx nways
<viviersf> got it
<jgoebel> anyone?
<jgoebel> the fireworks with the moon and clouds and stuff?
<dducko> I hate that screensaver.....
<Madpilot> jgoebel: yeah, it's still in Breezy, but w/o sound
<dducko> And yeah, its around somewhere...
<jgoebel> i want to try it on this crazy video card
<jgoebel> Madpilot: what's the name?
<jgoebel> Madpilot: sound isn't any loss :)
<dducko> W/o Sound.. might not be so bad...
<Madpilot> jgoebel: no idea of the name - I keep my screensaver on "random" and it went past last night while I was reading...
<J_Element> hey can any one tell me if i can install a software that is for windows on ubuntu
<dducko> Lol.. I had it set to random.. never saw that one before, was in another room, and sound carries weird in my apartment.. thought some idiots where shooting off fireworks outside at 2 am.. was ticked
<J_Element> i heard some thing about a simulation program
<dducko> J_Element, What software?
<jgoebel> Madpilot: i'm not seeing it
<polpak> J_Element www.winehq.org
<bur[n] er> J_Element: wine
<J_Element> polpak,  it allows me to install windows soft as well ?
<liquidboy> help, xfce won't load properly. i had nautilus running with it, then randomly the main dock thing dissapeared
<grace> hey any body here ever use fscreations
<liquidboy> i've reinstalled it... no effect
<Madpilot> jgoebel: I'm having a look through the screensaver now too
<dducko> J_Element, just out of curiosity, what are you wanting to run?
<Xcerca> anybody here post on the ubuntu forums ?
<J_Element> a software that would allow me to live support the users on my web
<sethk> liquidboy, erase the directory under your home directory that maintains the state.  Probably ~/.xfce
<grace> if i can make their stuff run on ubuntu then 500 or 700 teachers would be able to consider getting a new computer with edubuntu installed isntead of winXP
<polpak> J_Element, what's it callled?
<J_Element> velaro.com
<jasonjdp> hey sethk, any idea on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4688 ?
<J_Element> thier support desktop software app
<DShepherd> good night all
<sethk> jasonjdp, let me look
<jasonjdp> <3
<grace> J_Element, moodle would enable you to live support your users
<Madpilot> jgoebel: Skyrocket
<J_Element> huh ?
<grace> J_Element, what kinda web users do you have to support
<J_Element> ive baught the support service from Velaro
<drcode> hi all
<liquidboy> sethk, can't find a directory called anything like that (yes i have got hidden files showing)
<grace> kewl
<jgoebel> Madpilot: it's not listed
<jgoebel> Madpilot: what installed it?
<drcode> if I use | dpkg -l
<J_Element> and the only way they can use the live support is thru that
<drcode> I then try to remove like
<dougsko> hey guys, anyone get a logitech dual action game controller to work?
<Madpilot> jgoebel: no idea, AFAIK it's always been installed
<drcode> rc  bacula-directo 1.36.1-1       Network backup, recovery and verificatio
<drcode> dpkg -t bacula-directo but it dosnt work
<liquidboy> sethk, i think ive found one,under ".config" it's got "mouspad" and other xfce related stuff
<jgoebel> Madpilot: can you do locate skyrocket
<jgoebel> Madpilot: then dpkg -s skyrocket location
<sethk> liquidboy, do a find for xfce in the directories under your home directory.  It may be a subdirectory of something under home, rather than directly under home.
<jgoebel> Madpilot: it's definatley not in my new install
<grace> J_Element, oh i see you want to run their windows client for support on your ubuntu
<drcode> so how I can get list of what install and exect name to remove it?
<sethk> jasonjdp, that's a syntax error in a package file, but more than that I can't tell.
<J_Element> i guess so =\
<senectus> can someone test a web page for me please?
<sethk> jasonjdp, it's possible that there is machine wide state under /etc, also
<Madpilot> jgoebel: it might be a leftover from Hoary - I dist-upgraded this box
<grace> i sorta wanna do same
<jasonjdp> ;-(
<jgoebel> Madpilot: well it's in the rss-glx package
<grace> fscreations testview software
<sethk> liquidboy, I was typing while you were typing also.  :)
<jgoebel> Madpilot: but not showing in my xscreensaver list
<Madpilot> jgoebel: hmm, no idea - it shows up on mine...
<jgoebel> it runs
<liquidboy> seth, brb, have to restart into gnome (i'm in xfce now)
<jgoebel> it's beautiful
<jgoebel> but not in xscreensaver :(
<senectus> can someone test a web page for me please?
<polpak> senectus, url?
<senectus> polpak, www.modmeup.net
<Madpilot> jgoebel: do you have the .desktop file for it? that might be how XScreensaver finds it? (why else would it have a .desktop file?)
<dducko> senectus, extremely slow...
<jgoebel> Madpilot: yes
<jgoebel> i have .desktop
<polpak> senectus, yeah, it's slow
<skobel> anyone know how to get mythtv setup?
<senectus> dducko polpak, damn.. how slow? can you traceroute for me?
<rixth> Is there a program/script that will recurse through directories & tell you how many lines (ie, lines of code) there are?
<jgoebel> Madpilot: kind of annoying this is
<Madpilot> jgoebel:  /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/skyrocket.xml <-- got that too?
<jgoebel> Madpilot: No1Viking
<grace> !wine
<jgoebel> Madpilot: no
<Glossary> Hi, guys anyone can help me with my nokia phone?
<jgoebel> Madpilot: oh yes i do
<drcode> any one know what is evms?
<grace> ~wine
<drcode> for what do I need it?
<jgoebel> Madpilot: it's part of the rss-glx package which is installed by default
<liquidboy> couldn't find anything called ".xfce"
<Madpilot> jgoebel: but yours doesn't show up in XScreensaver?
<polpak> !find wine
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'wine' (8 shown): libwine ;; libwine-cil ;; libwine-dev ;; wine ;; wine-dev ;; wine-doc ;; winesetuptk ;; xwine.
<jgoebel> Madpilot: no, it does not
<J_Element> polpak, How do i install the software ?
<liquidboy> but i did find an "xfce4-session" and an "xfce" (under /etc/xdg)
<polpak> J_Element, synaptic or apt-get ?
<Glossary> sudo apt-get install wine?
<Madpilot> jgoebel: bugzilla.ubuntu.com - file a bug, and see where it goes
<jgoebel> Madpilot: ok, i don't care that much, this is a friends pc
<jgoebel> Madpilot: but very weird
<J_Element> i mean how do install the software that is for windows
<J_Element> i got the wine
<intelikey> oh my.... i borkd somethin'         any one here that knows how to configure init scripts to set up localhost properly ?      what goes on the end of this line "HOSTNAME=`/bin/hostname`  "  ???   is it ${HOSTNAME}  ?
<J_Element> i did the  apt-get install wine ....
<J_Element> and i ran the program & every thin
<polpak> J_Element, go to www.winehq.org and read their documentation
<jgoebel> no errors in the xml
<jgoebel> no idea
<Steil> J_Element, wine ProgramName.exe
<liquidboy> ...
<liquidboy> how do i get permanant root privelages
<liquidboy> ?
<HiddenWolf> liquidboy, sudo -s
<drcode> I need littel info
<drcode> if I want to install php in ubuntu
<drcode> I can use apt-get install php?
<Madpilot> !tell drcode about apache
<Madpilot> drcode: ubotu's URL has all the info you need
<drcode> thanx
<liquidboy> whats the command to delete a directory?
<Xcerca> bur[n] er   i found the problem,  now i just need the solution
<dducko> rm -r
<Xcerca> on my volume control  EMU10K1 PCM , PCM Send, and PCM Send Routing need to be turned up, the only problem is that the sliders are stuck...
<jasonjdp> sethk, you there? i did dpkg-buildpackage without the -rfakeroot and it compiled (very length) and i noticed some errors... but it now lets me play xvid avis... just without sound... what is up with -rfakeroot? have any ideas how to
<Xcerca> they move then snap back in place...
<jasonjdp> compile it
<rob_p> senectus:  I notice that the html code for your site makes many references to 192.168.254.2 (private IP address space) for things like headers, graphics, css and rss files.  I suspect that this contributes more to the delays in your Website than anything else.  Waiting for timeouts on that IP address, for each reference to it takes time and makes your site slow.
<sethk> jasonjdp, I'm not sure, let me look around a bit for that keyword
<jasonjdp> thnx for the help btw, you rock
<desmond2020> hi
<desmond2020> i am new to linux, how to mount multiple ntfs partition? thanx for ur help
<aftertaf> !tell desmond2020 about mount
<sethk> jasonjdp, ah, fakeroot is related to file permissions.  It means "as if root were really xyz", because some files are owned by xyz but root is installing them.
<jasonjdp> ahhh
<sethk> jasonjdp, the thing is, you use it when creating a package, not when installing one
<sethk> jasonjdp, maybe as part of installing one package it creates anotherr, but that sounds unlikely.
<grace> hey when I run sudo apt-get update ther is an Ignore flag beside the wine.sourceforge  repo
<J_Element> whats the script that u use to auto mount ur non-linux drives ?
<grace> how do I fix that
<grace> why would that happen
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know how to get festival to work?
<jasonjdp> yeah, i found -r is remove for certain items in man dpkg... not really sure whats going on though
<jasonjdp> its removing fakeroot?
<sethk> jasonjdp, that would be strange, but I suppose it's possible
<jasonjdp> which is why its not finding the fakeroot command? lol...
<sethk> jasonjdp, probably you have to install the tools for _creating_ packages, to get fakeroot installed on your box.
<sethk> jasonjdp, whoever created this package never tested it on a machine that doesn't create packages.
<polpak> jasonjdp, apt-get install build-essentials
<jasonjdp> ive got build essentials actually
<senectus> rob_p,  thanks for that.. I was wondering that was going to cause any problems.. I'll see if I can fix it.
<lightsource> can I get some 1 on 1 help with deleting unnessicary lines in GRUB 1.5??
<sethk> polpak, is fakeroot in essentials, or perhaps in another package?  You could argue that it isn't really essential.
<sethk> polpak, or you could just look and see what files are installed for essentials.  :)
<Ep|phany> anyone know of a program that can mount isos
<jasonjdp> ill try installing fakeroot by itself
<jasonjdp> found it in aptitude search
<grace> hey when I run sudo apt-get update ther is an Ignore flag beside the wine.sourceforge  repo
<rabeldable> Ap|phany: you can mount iso's as a loop device
<sethk> Ep|phany, mount
<jasonjdp> omg
<jasonjdp> looks like its working
<sethk> Ep|phany, see the -o loop flag
<grace> kewl
<lightsource> can I get some 1 on 1 help with deleting unnessicary lines in GRUB 1.5??
<Ep|phany> nope
<grace> i thought mount could do it
<sethk> jasonjdp, incredible, I actually figured something out, sort of, tonight (with help of course)
<sethk> grace, mount can do it
<Ep|phany> sethk- where is it
<rabeldable> http://chipcuccio.us/docs-and-howtos/mounting-iso-images-to-a-local-filesystem/
<sethk> lightsource, why don't you put your grub.conf on a pastebot
<jasonjdp> lol, after all that... im getting the same error as when i was doing the standard linux install, not the debian specific one.... lol *cry*
<grace> mount -o loop to mount an iso doesnt work
<grace> sethk, is that what you moon
<grace> sethk, is that what you mean
<sethk> grace, sure it does.
<sethk> grace, however you need to have loopback support enabled in your kernel
<rabeldable> are you using -t is09660 ?
<Ep|phany> how do i check
<grace> hey when I run sudo apt-get update ther is an Ignore flag beside the wine.sourceforge  repo
<sethk> Ep|phany, where is what?
<grace> how do i make it not ignore  the wine repository
<sethk> Ep|phany, I lost the thread  here  :)
<Ep|phany> would this work
<Ep|phany> sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<darksoul> how do i install ati drivers on breezy ubuntu 64bit
<grace> Ep|phany, when you have the mount command for iso's worked out
<Ep|phany> what command would that be
<grace> you can add it to /etc/fstab   with a little change in syntax to have the iso auto-mount at boot time
<Ep|phany> i just want to mount it once or twice
<Ep|phany> not at startup
<rabeldable> Ep|phany: did you check the link i sent?
<Ep|phany> yea
<grace> well you just leave off the auto flag and it will wait for a nudge befor mounting
<grace> any body have ati video drivers working on amd 64
<Ep|phany> how do i create an iso from a whole bunch of files
<grace> same as burn cd
<grace> just burn the iso to disc
<lightsource> sethk, what is pastebot?
<Ep|phany> my dvd drives screwed up
<grace> K3B
<grace> K3B to prepare iso
<grace> i think
<darksoul> how do i install ati drivers on breezy ubuntu 64bit
<rabeldable> Ep|phany: check out mkisofs
<Ep|phany> im getting k3b
<grace> mkisofs is a tad more direct
<darksoul> anyone..
<Ep|phany> theres no program that mounts isos that has a gui is there
<sethk> lightsource, there is a url for one in the channel topic.  It's a place to post text so that everyone can see it.
<sethk> Ep|phany, you use mkisofs to create the iso file
<darksoul> NoUse: you here
<Ep|phany> k
<grace> does the bot have anything on ati
<sethk> Ep|phany, k3b is a GUI wrapper that uses mkisofs
<darksoul> not for breezy
<rabeldable> Ep|phany: there are some things in linux that you will just have to use the command line for
<sethk> Ep|phany, so k3b is easier to use
<sethk> Ep|phany, although mkisofs is not really difficult to use.
<darksoul> well it wont work for me anyway not on ubuntu64bit
<grace> darksoul, im no use either
<darksoul> which is weird
<BROKEN_LADDER> sethk i think gnomebake is easier to use by far
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnomebaker
<darksoul> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<grace> i ve decided to stop using ati and only go with nvidia video from now on
<rabeldable> darksoul: if I had ati hardware I could help... but sorry
<Ep|phany> k
<aftertaf> k3b doesnt exactly need an engineer degree either
<grace> especially with amd 64
<sethk> BROKEN_LADDER, haven't tried it; the gui tools are certainly easier if you aren't familiar with the CLI tools.
<ud> hi
<sethk> aftertaf, I think he meant easier than mkisofs, not easier than k3b.  :)
<aftertaf> lol
<darksoul> grace: meh well, i am having ram problems atm, if i add a second ram stick, the entire system crashes, somtimes i can login to gnome, somtimes everything crashes, sometimes things crash at random times
<Ep|phany> how do i create isos with k3b
<ud> hey , i am new here
<grace> darksoul, could be mother board
<darksoul> Ep
<sethk> darksoul, hardware problem.  Probably mismatched speeds of the ram sticks
<grace> i have a box here on win xp
<grace> intel 533 says 64 mb ram
<darksoul> sethk: really? how would i configure that.. i came up with taht idea to
<grace> I put in another just so it would be smooth while I cleaned it
<grace> and it still only reports 64 mb ram
<darksoul> grace: get a new motherboard = 85$
<grace> not mine
<sethk> darksoul, some motherboards have clock speed jumpers.  Some allow the configuration in setup.  For some you can't change it, you just have to use one particular memory type
<darksoul> grace: new chip = 120$ unless you get a package deal -- oh lol
<sethk> darksoul, but there is also a case where a problem is caused by the speeds being different, although neither is wrong
<Ep|phany> can k3b make isos?
<grace> I had them buy this nice shiny new amd 64 2.5g with 512mb now running edubuntu
<aftertaf> Ep|phany:  probably, but never done it...
<sethk> darksoul, have you tried switching them?  Making the first the second and the second the first?
<liquidboy> i've uninstalled xfce, but it still loads with nautilus, and won't load the main dock/panel - help!
<darksoul> sethk: im guessing the rams are conflicting, since obviosly its working or else it couldent store anything...
<intelikey> hehhe i fixed it.      :)
<sethk> darksoul, in case the (currently) first is slower, and the MB senses the speed from the first stick.
<liquidboy> (oh, and i reinstalled it)
<grace> just retrieving files off the xp box so it all runs in ubuntu
* intelikey breaks arm patting self on back
<darksoul> sethk: yes i also bought a new ram stick
<sethk> darksoul, there is a small chance of that working, but it is easy to try.
<darksoul> sethk: my motherboard is NF8-V
<aftertaf> Ep|phany:  che
<sethk> BRB
<grace> so I swapped ram entirely and put in two different pairs of 64MB ram sticks and both times it still only reports 64 instead of 128
<grace> piece of crap
<grace> ;^)
<grace> amd64 yeah
<darksoul> sethk: http://www.abit-usa.com/products/mb/products.php?categories=1&model=244 i have been asking them forever, they cant come up with anything
<grace> ;^)
<darksoul> grace: amd 64bit rocks
<liquidboy> ...
<aftertaf> Ep|phany:  yes, you prepare the cd, open the burn dialog and choose the 'only create image' option
<aftertaf> piece o' cake
<intelikey> ;v)
<grace> but im having trouble getting wine on there
<aftertaf> grace:  drink beer then ;)
<aftertaf> wine can be a real nightmare
<aftertaf> tried qemu?
<J_Element> what do u when a program freezes :S
* intelikey opens firewater and does war dance
<grace> i might have to run ubuntu i386 just to get better backwards windoz comptibility
<darksoul> sethk: that help
<grace> !qemu
<ubotu> somebody said qemu was an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<grace> hm
<grace> i like that
<liquidboy> whats the name of the xfce main dock/panel?
<lite> name?
<intelikey> now i have [r-alt] +[f#]   tty13-24 access too
<liquidboy> yeah, i want to try and start it from the terminal. it hasnt started when i started xfce
<darksoul> btw how much is gnome supposed to run on as ram
<sethk> darksoul, I'd interpret that to mean you can use ONLY ddr 400
<lite> liquidboy, xfce4-panel?
<BooZee> i have a USB web camera. when I connect it, nothing happens, and I don't know how can I use it..
<darksoul> sethk: yea.. and i am using it
<lite> liquidboy, did you try the tab key? ;)
<Madpilot> J_Element: click on the "Close Window" X in the top right corner a few times; that should bring up the Gnome Kill App thing to put it out of it's misery...
<sethk> darksoul, could simply be a bad stick.  We had a rash of bad memory from Samsung recently
<darksoul> i mean omg im using one precent of my ram and 50% ram just using this, and a web broser
<darksoul> sethk: yea. however, i bought a new stick and tried that
<Madpilot> BooZee: try opening GThumb - it seems to talk to cameras quite well
<J_Element> nop ! nuttin happened
<darksoul> sethk: and everything works fine on all of them, its if i ADD it that everything starts crashing
<liquidboy> how do i stop nautilus from running?
<grace> i wonder if qemu runs happy on amd64
<sethk> darksoul, you mean one stick works, no matter which stick, but two sticks fail?
<darksoul> yes
<darksoul> one time i got gnome to boot up, but things crashed at random times
<sethk> darksoul, that's definitely a mother board problem.
<Madpilot> darksoul: that sounds more like a motherboard problem than a RAM problem, then
<liquidboy> when i type "xfce4-panel" (to start the panel, i get this error (xfce4-panel:9197): xfdesktop-menu-WARNING **: xfdesktop: Could not locate a menu definition file
<liquidboy> (xfce4-panel:9197): xfdesktop-menu-CRITICAL **: desktop_menu_parse: assertion `filename != NULL' failedSegmentation fault
<Ep|phany> i cant create a folder in /mnt it sys i dont have permisions how can i fix this
<darksoul> sethk: great. its prob the speed or somthing. how would i fix this
<BooZee> Madpilot: hmm.. I loaded the program, but I can't seem to find where is it's camera features...
<geneo93> sudo is your friend'
<Ep|phany> i gotta go threw command line?
<grace> darksoul, hmmm could be custom bios ram settings
<sethk> darksoul, you really can't fix mother boards these days.  everything is soldered in.  Try to get the manufacturer to replace it; it's defective.
<darksoul> AND HOW MUCH BLOODY RAM IS GNOME SUPPOSED TO EAT UP WITH XCHAT AND A WEBBROSER RUNNING? just wonderin..since its eating up 263mb
<grace> darksoul, how long have you had the board
<sethk> darksoul, you can run memtest to prove it, then run memtest on another mobo with the same sticks
<Madpilot> BooZee: I don't own a digi camera myself, but the one time I used it, GThumb had an "Import From Camera" function in one of it's menus
<geneo93> yes sudo mkdir /mnt/bla bla
<sethk> darksoul, the web browsers tend to gobble up unbelievable amounts of memory
<intelikey> Ep|phany: sudo mkdir <foldername>
<sethk> darksoul, which browser are you using?
<Steil> Is there a way to make rhythmbox start as a tryicon only?
<grace> sethk, good one
<darksoul> sethk: did, one came up with errors, the other 2 works fine
<darksoul> sethk: firefox
<Madpilot> darksoul: I'll 2nd what sethk said, web browsers are RAM pigs...
<darksoul> 263mb now
<sethk> darksoul, firefox is a pig.  unfortunately the others are too.
<intelikey> Ep|phany: or you could own /mnt    or chmod it  :)
<Ep|phany> whats the command to move a file ?
<Madpilot> Ep|phany: mv
<intelikey> more than one way to skin a cat.
<darksoul> sethk: it wouldent be a problem if i had my other stick in, right now its load is at 53%
<Ep|phany> so sudo mv filenameandpath whereiwant to move it?
<grace> darksoul, its not wise to mess with your bios over irc if you are not familiar with the bios
<jasonjdp> current xvid situation:  so yeah, ive gotten past the fakeroot problem, now i get the same problem as when i was doing the generic linux install, not the debian one... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4690
<Madpilot> Ep|phany: that looks right, yeah
<darksoul> sethk: oh and the ram works on both slots as long as 2 sticks arent in so how would i fix this
<sirexas> sethk, use ELinks web browser, it is very fast web browser
<grace> the box i was given has a password locked bios so I cant even look at the settings
<darksoul> grace: thats nice, the people who made the motherbaord cant do crap either, so im willing to take a risk ok!?!
<Madpilot> darksoul: replace your motherboard?
<intelikey> [cp file dest ]  && rm file       lol
<darksoul> Madpilot: send me money?
<grace> grace, when it comes to providing input on your bios
<darksoul> Madpilot: i spent over 1000$ on this thing alredy
<grace> there has to be a warned ya so disclaimer to go with it
<Madpilot> grace: some mobos have a reset jumper - that'll remove the password if you want
<grace> true
<grace> but all my time on that box is gratous
<darksoul> sethk: so im stuck right
<Madpilot> darksoul: recently? if so, make a fuss - I had to RMA a new mobo early this year, it fried itself after I'd had it six weeks...
<darksoul> Madpilot: lol...well i bought it from frys..thankfully i bought the motherboard there and chip thats it
<geneo93> darksoul:  try resetting bios after you install both sticks
<grace> its not like the 50 bucks I made, on buying and setting up the replacement, really covers my time
<darksoul> geneo93: you mean clear cmos? i do that every time
<geneo93> yes
<android> how do I upgrade to 686 kernel?
<darksoul> android: fresh install
<geneo93> then your memory controler is crap
<grace> darksoul, did you try a bios update
<J_Element> can any one help me with this wine soft ?
<darksoul> grace: nope, dont know how, sicne the damn updates come in .exe
<android> darksoul, I thought it just was an apt-get command
<darksoul> android: what are you trying to get?
<grace> J_Element, im still look in at the wine soft scenario
<Ep|phany> how would i delte a folder? sudo del /mnt/war
<darksoul> omg cpu usage: 1% ram usage 53% hahaha funny..
<geneo93> yes you can install i686 kernal with apt
<J_Element> k
<grace> J_Element, i put wine.sourceforge.net in my repository list and atp-get ignores it for some reason
<dducko> rm -r
<android> I'm now running the i386 kernel, but I want i686
<J_Element> hrm
<dducko> Ep|phany, rm -r is for folders
<darksoul> http://www.abit-usa.com/products/mb/products.php?categories=1&model=244 thats my motherboard..suggestions are nice
<grace> so I cant go on with the next step
<Ep|phany> so sudo rm -r mnt/war
<lite> android, so install i686 kernel?
<J_Element> u should put the universe & multiverse in ur repos
<grace> have that too
<intelikey> that should end the war Ep|phany
<dducko> sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<grace> but I probably need the cvs from source forge cause im on amd64
<sethk> andrew_, you can build the kernel for 686.
<Ep|phany> keeps saying no file or directory
<sethk> sorry, android
<sethk> not andrew_
<grace> anyone else here try to get wine running
<J_Element> system/administration/settings/Reposatories/
<sethk> Ep|phany, /mnt, not mnt
<J_Element> i got it running
<darksoul> sethk: its just pissing me off since i spent over 1000$ on this thing
<Enquest> Where can i submit bugs?
<grace> J_Element, are you on amd64
<Ep|phany> thanks
<J_Element> all i did was add the multiverse & universe packages
<geneo93> Ep|phany:  thats because you didn't put / before mnt
<dducko> !bugs
<intelikey> !bug
<android> ok, thanks.. the linux-image-686 will sure do it
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<J_Element> nop .....
<darksoul> sethk: oh well i need a new motherboard anyway...since i now have 3x512mb ram sticks, and this only has 2 slots
<grace> darksoul, kewl
<grace> darksoul, what processor
<Corin_777> hey
<darksoul> grace: no not cool. sine its close to christmas, and its a amd64bit, sampron, 3000
<grace> hhmmm
<grace> not bad board
<J_Element> is there an internet explorer proggie for ubuntu ?
<grace> i mean chip
<J_Element> the software im tryin to run needs it :S
<Ep|phany> shit the $ mount command doesnt work
<darksoul> grace: that is the chip
<grace> 974 socket though
<grace> I just got this allinone msi board for a teacher
<darksoul> grace: and it is a nice board, no its 754 soket, the board rocks. this is why im getting pissed at the ram
<Ep|phany> how can i give myself root or admin
<grace> sempron 2500 512MB DDR400
<grace> Ep|phany, sudo
<intelikey> Ep|phany: sudo bash
<geneo93> Ep|phany:  you need to use sudo for all root calls
<Ep|phany> oh
<Ep|phany> thanks
<sethk> darksoul, if one of those sticks fails memory testing, you won't be able to use it with any MB
<darksoul> grace: they said somthing about one channel controler...any ideas
<grace> true
<grace> yeah
<grace> ram
<grace> dual channel ram is a no no
<grace> single channel ram
<intelikey> geneo93: that assumes default setup
<grace> check your sticks dude
<sethk> grace, the newest chipsets remove that restriction
<geneo93> well i use su
<darksoul> sethk: yea. true. however they all could boot up and run..as long as there sepret, which brings me to wonderin what i do if its a single channel motherboard
<sethk> grace, you can use one or two track in the same board
<grace> are those chipsets on the socket 974 board?
<robin> gg
<darksoul> grace socket 754
<sethk> darksoul, single channel doesn't mean single stick.
<intelikey> geneo93: i always set the root passwd,  durring install.
<sethk> grace, I'm not sure.  I work on embedded computers
<grace> sethk, unless this board notes in particular about non dual channel
<sethk> grace, the intel 915 chipset, e.g.
<sethk> grace, yes, true
<Enquest> hmm, my mouse somethimes dissapears and doesn't come back
<sethk> grace, there are still plenty of boards around that can only use one or the other
<darksoul> sethk: i know which is why im getting more then mad, i know i have to edit it in bios, i just dont know how..and i know its bios problem since it boots fine..its almost as if the computer gets confuesed...
<intelikey> Enquest: usb mouse ?
<grace> darksoul, sempron is a socket 974 vs socket 939
<geneo93> intelikey:  thats not possible with ubuntu
<sethk> geneo93, you can set the root password with   sudo passwd
<Ep|phany> i mounted the image but i cant see it
<Enquest> intelikey, yes
<geneo93> sethk:  i know that
<intelikey> geneo93: shows how little you know about your own system
<darksoul> grace: really? since this motherboard only supports 754 and socket 754 was labled on the chip
<Enquest> intelikey, it happend now two times this month
<grace> darksoul, have you ever seen a bios before?
<sethk> darksoul, quite possible.  Unfortunately, only the manufacturer, or perhaps the people who wrote the BIOS, can tell you what to do.
<mal1> does that totem firefox plugin actually work?
<mal1> i have yet to see it
<grace> right my numbers are konfuzed
<darksoul> grace: yes, i just dont know how to configure it
<intelikey> Enquest: unplug and replug it when it does that.
<grace> socket 754 just like this board I got hear
<Enquest> intelikey, isn't that a bug?
<darksoul> sethk: this is the second day im wating for a reply
<sethk> grace, some of the ddr motherboards have a slew of DDR related configuration parameters that are mysterious unless you read the chipset docs thoroughly
<Corin_777> where is the sources.list found?
<sethk> darksoul, good luck.
<intelikey> Enquest: probably.   you can file one if you like.
<sethk> Corin_777, /etc/apt
<Corin_777> thanks
<darksoul> Corin_777: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Enquest> intelikey, then I have to register ...
<Corin_777> because when ever i use apt-get, ap-cache etc
<Enquest> :(
<grace> darksoul, bios updates are usually considered to be rather straight forward
<Corin_777> it says
<aftertaf> grace:  i'm testing qemu now to see if it installs xp as a VM on ubuntu :)
<Corin_777> http://86.136.46.98/pastebin/view.php?id=37
<Ep|phany> i did $ mount -o loop -t iso9660 -r /home/image/rh73-i386.iso /mnt/iso/rh73 but i cant see it mounted anywhere
<darksoul> grace: ok how would i update it since the files are in a .exe...
<grace> make a floppy and reboot
<grace> aftertaf, kewl
<grace> strange problem the win32 on amd64 linux
<Ep|phany> can anyone help
<intelikey> sethk: & geneo93; you can also set the root passwd durring install in any install mode by entering a blank user and making it loop back, it will then ask for you to set a root passwd, followed by the option to add a user.
<darksoul> sethk: i did get this reply.. The 754 processors only have single channel memory controllers so nothing you can do will get you dual channel on a 754 board.
<darksoul> 
<Corin_777> ??
<grace> darksoul, usually you download two files from the board provider
<intelikey> just fyi
<darksoul> grace: exe = not working on linux
<Corin_777> which is newer, hoary or breezy?
<sethk> darksoul, well, that's true in this case.
<Corin_777> !upgrade
<lite> Corin_777, breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<aftertaf> grace:   qemu -boot d -k fr -hda win2000_disk -cdrom /dev/cdrom
<darksoul> Corin_777: breezy
<grace> darksoul, usually that would only be to raw write a floppy for you
<sethk> darksoul, you can download a bootable DOS floppy or CD
<Corin_777> ok
<Ep|phany> anyone here do mounting
<Andypoo> darksoul: What motherbaord?
<Corin_777> and where is the upgrade guide?
<Andypoo> darksoul: Most of the BIOS EXEs are actually self-extracting zips or rars.
<Corin_777> i cant remember what to say to ubotu...
<aftertaf> grace:  once i created a disk image with qemu-image . . . and you can emulate amd64 with itn, so i imagine the reverse is true
<grace> you need a dos boot floppy and
<intelikey> Ep|phany: mount question ?
<Ep|phany> i
<Ep|phany> i did $ mount -o loop -t iso9660 -r /home/image/rh73-i386.iso /mnt/iso/rh73 but i cant see it mounted anywhere
<darksoul> Andypoo: its a exe self-extracting, built on windows.
<grace> then copy those files to the floppy
<Andypoo> darksoul: If you have RAR for Linux, just use that to extract from the exe.
<darksoul> sethk: sp o giess the real question is, will a bios update solve the problem
<grace> when it boots into dos then you can run the exe that updates the bios
<geneo93> Ep|phany:  you need sudo
<grace> darksoul, only if the state of bios is your problem
<intelikey> Ep|phany: sudo mount -o loop /home/image/rh73-i386.iso  /mnt/iso/rh73
<Andypoo> grace: That generally doesn't work because the extracted files are too big to also fit on the floppy, and the self-extractors are GUI :(
<grace> but that would be the last soft possibility to rule out
<Ep|phany> yea i did that
<Ep|phany> but i cant see the mounted stuff anywhere in Computer
<Andypoo> If you have a newer motherboard, you may not even need a bootable floppy.  Just the image on a floppy and enter the BIOS utility from normal BIOS.
<Madpilot> !tell Corin_777 about breezyupgrade
<Ep|phany> its just in /mnt
<Andypoo> Which is somewhat handy.
<geneo93> your trying to mount an iso image
<grace> Andypoo, you can get dos boot images and use a linux raw write to do it
<intelikey> Ep|phany: that assumes there is a mount point called /mnt/iso/rh73      does it exist ?
<Andypoo> grace: <nod>  That helps too :)
<Ep|phany> yea
<Corin_777> :D
<intelikey> and you did use sudo ?
<Andypoo> But only if necessary.
<Madpilot> Andypoo: very handy - my mobo has that - no need for Windows-only utils!
<intelikey> no error message Ep|phany ?
<grace> then the bios flash util itself has to fit on the floppy or the whole concept would stop there
<Ep|phany> nope
<grace> and the bios data file as well
<Ep|phany> am i supposed to enable something?
<Andypoo> grace: Yah -- that's another reason it is so handy to have BIOS' with built-in utils :)
<Ep|phany> before i did the mount
<Andypoo> Just find a floppy with enough room for the BIOS image and away you go.
<Madpilot> grace: Asus mobos have that - have for years
<darksoul> grace: is there any free programs out there that will extract a .exe
<intelikey> Ep|phany: ls /mnt/iso/rh73
<Andypoo> Most Gigabyte boards have it now.
<Andypoo> Probably quite a few others too.
<Andypoo> I don't think DFI do at the moment, although they have memtest86+ built into their BIOS, which is funky++ :)
<Andypoo> A BIOS option to turn on memtest86+ on boot is useful :)
<grace> darksoul, what mother board do you have?
<darksoul> grace: i think i have said this, but let me look it up
<grace> it may have included bios update over internet
<Andypoo> darksoul: If it's a self-extracting RAR, you can download RAR for free from www.rarlab.com
<Ep|phany> it says theres no directory
<Ep|phany> but im in that directory right now
<grace> Andypoo, he looking at other screen
<Andypoo> darksoul: If it's a self-extracting ZIP, the infozip tools (unzip) should work and are obtainable on ubuntu already I believe.
<darksoul> grace: http://www.abit-usa.com/products/mb/products.php?categories=1&model=244
<grace> right
<ilba7r> hi i looked under proc/fan and the dir was empty
<grace>   ^^^ for extractor
<ilba7r> i noticed that the fan is never on while the pc is hot is there a file i can check if the fan controller is installed or not
<intelikey> sorry brb.
<Andypoo> darksoul: It's a rar.
<grace> good choice board
<Ep|phany> anyone know why my mount wont show up under Computer
<darksoul> Andypoo: link please
<intelikey> ok i'm back.
<Andypoo> darksoul: www.rarlab.com
<grace> hahaha
<darksoul> Andypoo: oh nvm then
<Andypoo> Unless you want me to extract the files and throw them on a server for you.
<grace> Andypoo, is having dejavu
<ilba7r> eplphany did you mount the media under /media
<Ep|phany> no
<Andypoo> grace: Hmm?
<Ep|phany> i did it /,mt
<ilba7r> thats why it does not show up
<grace> that rar link you spit out a dozen times
<intelikey> Ep|phany echo $PWD in that term and msg me the output
<Andypoo> grace: Twice?
<grace> more I saw it at least 3
<Ep|phany> what do i do?
<sethk> Andypoo, I don't think you need to dowload for a self extracter.  You download for an archive that is _not_ self-extracting
<grace> ;^)
<Andypoo> sethk: It's a Windows self-extractor..
<intelikey> Ep|phany echo $PWD
<sethk> Andypoo, that's the whole point of self-extracting.
<grace> sethk, it self extracts to windowz not linux
<ilba7r> to show up under computer i believe you have to mount it under /media
<Andypoo> I'm confused.
<Andypoo> You don't want RAR?  Or my link is not helpful?
<grace> oddly enough im not
<ilba7r> what are you mounting it should be mounted by gnome-volume-manager automatically
<sethk> grace, if built for windows, sure.
<intelikey> i didn't run off on you Ep|phany just killed my gui.
<darksoul> sethk: my entire problem right now is, i dont know if it is a bios problem since i cant extract it
<grace> sethk, it was built for windowz
<darksoul> grace: yes..it was..and its pissin me off lol
<darksoul> grace: well ubuntu64bit runs fine here so i dont really care
<ilba7r> anyone know where the fan / thermal script is located?
<sethk> darksoul, ok, I missed the "built for windows" part of the conversation, sorry
<Ep|phany> k
<Ep|phany> i msged that thing to you
<grace> nvidia bios is a tad more sensitive than others
<jmspeex> Anyone here can help me sort out a kernel issue?
<darksoul> sethk: its fine
<intelikey> me thinks not Ep|phany
* jmspeex is trying to pinpoint a kernel bug
<darksoul> sethk: it seems like a bios problem..and i seriously hope its the problem.
<Ep|phany> ill do it again
<Andypoo> I am confused.
* Andypoo goes to have a break.
<sethk> jmspeex, tell us what it is, and you'll find out.  :)
<Seveas> ilba7r, /etc/acpi
<Ep|phany> i pmed it to you again
<sethk> Andypoo, I think I helped confuse you, so don't worry about it.
<Andypoo> sethk :)
<ilba7r> seveas there is no thermal control script there neither a fan one
<Seveas> Ep|phany, on freenode you must be registered to send pms
<Andypoo> I'm not confused by you :)
<intelikey> Ep|phany if it opened a window when i said hey to you close that one and let me open you another one.
<Ep|phany> k
<intelikey> i'm in another client now.
<jmspeex> sethk: Suspend to RAM is broken in 2.6.12 and 2.6.11 as shipped by Ubuntu 5.04. But it works with stock 2.6.11 and (stock and Ubuntu) 2.6.10
<Ep|phany> k
<grace> darksoul, check thi out
<grace> Description:
<grace>    1. Correct the core voltage reading of Sempron 2600+ and 2800+.
<grace>    2. Add Sempron Rev.E6 CPU support.
<grace>    3. BIOS compiled date: 06/14/2005
<ilba7r> Seceas the pc get really hot i checked at /proc/acpi/thermal 79 and the fan file is empty and the fan did not come up. Does that mean that the fan control script is missing
<grace> such a voltage issue could impact ram in a bad way
<jmspeex> sethk: So it would seem that the faulty pactch is a 2.6.12 patch that Ubuntu also included in its own 2.6.11.
<Ep|phany> i just registerd my nick
<Corin_777> could anyone here please help me with eggdrop?
<sethk> jmspeex, ok, seems like you have it all under control.
<darksoul> grace: ill restart and check
<grace> darksoul, any way that just means that weve come up with reasons to support genuine possibility that you bios update could fix your problem
<jmspeex> sethk: no I don't. No idea where to go from there.
<grace> but no guarantees
<darksoul> grace: yea
<grace> darksoul,
<darksoul> grace: however, i have no freekin way to get a bios update atm lol
<grace> write down the bios date and version when it boots
<sethk> jmspeex, look at the source changes, see what they borked up.
<grace> you may find out it already is at the most current
<grace> or confirm it couldbe updated
<Corin_777> anyone? small help needed with eggdrop...
<grace> hm
<darksoul> grace: k brb
<grace> if you raw write a dos floppy
<grace> then
<grace> the self extractor should run off of that
<grace> right
<grace> ?
<grace> any one
<onkarshinde> are there any packages in breezy-backports yet?
<jmspeex> sethk: Any place I can find a description of the patches that got included? (not just a diff)
<sethk> jmspeex, best thing to do is email the author
<Corin_777> someone: I have installed eggdrop, but when i run it it says config file not found...  what should i do?
<sethk> Corin_777, give it its config file, of course
<Corin_777> sethk, how?
<Corin_777> i dont know where a config file is to give it...
<darksoul> grace: didint say, so im going to go with update
<sethk> Corin_777, look in the logs, see if it writes out the path to the file it is looking for.  If not, run it under strace and get the file name and path that way.
<intelikey> i see it.
<onkarshinde> Corin_777: Did you install eggdrop-data package?
<Corin_777> what logs? under strace? i dont understand....
<Corin_777> onkarshinde, yes, i did
<darksoul> why is gnome-look.org down again
<sethk> Corin_777, the main system log is /var/log/messages
<Corin_777> ok
<sethk> Corin_777, strace is a program that runs another program and tells you every kernel request that the program makes
<Corin_777> ok
<sethk> Corin_777, the program makes a kernel request to open a file
<sethk> Corin_777, so you can see the file name that way.
<onkarshinde> Does anyone know when OOo2 will be updated in breezy?
<nnonix> darksoul: they're running windows update (jk)
<darksoul> nnonix: ..
<Corin_777> sethk, the system log doesnt show anything for today...
<ptlo> Corin_777, for eggdrop you need to prepare a config file which holds info about its nickname, the channels, etc. then you should run: eggdrop <conffile> (or, even better, you can put #!/path/to/eggdrop as the first line of the fil, chmod +x conffile and running it)
<Corin_777> ptlo, how do i know what the config file should look like? and where should i put it?
<darksoul> grace: you here
<Corin_777> ptlo?
<ptlo> Corin_777, i believe you've got an example eggdrop.conf with the installation (you can type: dpkg -L <package_name> to see all the files which belong to the package)
<Tonik> Has anyone succeeded in installing Internet Explorer on Breezy?
<onkarshinde> I am trying to compile one program that includes iconv.h. But ld gives error that -liconv doesn't exist. Can someone help me?
<ptlo> Corin_777, you can use that one as a template. copy it anywhere (the directory really doesn't matter, if you're the only user on your machine and you are planning on having only one eggdrop, you can use that one directly)
<Corin_777> ok
<grace> was off
<grace> back now
<darksoul> grace: ok
<darksoul> grace: it didint show what i had, so im betting on the update, now, how do i get the update if its only availible on a .exe
<grace> if you raw write a dos floppy
<grace> the self extractor should run off of that
<Corin_777> ptlo, cant find an example....
<darksoul> grace: i dont have rar, and no floopy drive
<derrickw> i am trying to find ways to optimize wine because it was running fallout 2 horribly. i lowered the colour to 16-bit and set applications to run in their own window (so it wouldn't try to run at full screen)
<Corin_777> when i do dpkg -L eggdrop i get this: pastebin/view.php?id=38
<derrickw> should this help at all?
<grace> no floppy means no flash bios either
<onkarshinde> I am trying to compile one program that includes iconv.h. But ld gives error that -liconv doesn't exist. Can someone help me?
<Corin_777> http://86.136.46.98/pastebin/view.php?id=38
<darksoul> grace: ...
<darksoul> grace: fuck.....
<ptlo> Corin_777,btw  http://www.egghelp.org/setup.htm
<grace> the whole method of flash bios depends on boot off of floppy
<darksoul> grace: what about cd
<grace> technically you could create some bootable dos cd
<darksoul> grace: thank you.
<grace> you'd have to prepare it ahead
<grace> make an iso
<grace> make a bootable iso
<grace> then burn it
<sethk> Corin_777, ok, looks like you don't have a sample there, so use the web site that ptlo gave you
<darksoul> grace: ..i hate you.. lol so would the update solve it
<ptlo> Corin_777, did you install eggdrop-data package (as onkarshinde suggested)?
<grace> reasonably good probability
<Corin_777> ptlo, yes i did
<darksoul> grace: just guess on the chances..so yes it sould
<Madpilot> grace: with my Asus mobo, there's an onboard flash util; the only thing you put on the floppy is the actual bios
<ptlo> Corin_777, could you post dpkg -L output for that, please?
<grace> i dont guess
<grace> I predict odds
<Corin_777> ptlo, that website tells me the conf file (example) is where i extracted the package to, but i didnt, i used apt-get
<darksoul> grace: right, ill just boot up my other computer with a floppy drive
<sethk> Corin_777, then do the dpkg -L on the eggdrop-data package also
<darksoul> grace: now what do i need to make it work right on a floppy
<grace> uh would it have windows onit
<derrickw> could someone tell me if music.whiskeydream.com is up and running? i'm not sure if my domain is working right now or not
<darksoul> grace: no it wouldent
<grace> well at least it has a floppy
<darksoul> grace one sec
<Corin_777> http://86.136.46.98/pastebin/view.php?id=39  for dpkg -L eggdrop-data, ptlo
<FabMatt> Yesterday i tried to get connected to Ubuntu Severs but i got rejected with a ban message (You may be infected with a worm)
<FabMatt> but now it's entered
<FabMatt> why?
<ptlo> Corin_777, there it is /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz
<ptlo> Corin_777, you need to gunzip it and copy it somewhere, edit it and then run: eggdrop <conffile>
<Corin_777> gunzip? how?
<grace> darksoul, check out the motherboard and bios for an on board bios util. if it has one then you probably only need the one text file on the disk
<grace> you may still need to put your floppy drive in it though
<darksoul> grace: nope dont think so
<ptlo> Corin_777, do something like this: mkdir ~/eggdrop; cd eggdrop; cp /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz .; gunzip eggdrop.conf.gz; gedit eggdrop.conf; eggdrop eggdrop.conf
<Corin_777> where should i put eggdrop.conf?
<intelikey> Corin_777 home
<grace> darksoul, your life might be simpler to visit a windows box and prepare the floppy you need and then come back
<Corin_777> and what is the command to move it to a different dir? ive forgotten :(
<intelikey> mv
<cyphase> what's the best way to set permissions on my home folder so other users can't access it?
<grace> the put your drive in and there by - by pass your head ache
<darksoul> grace: do you have windows
<intelikey> cyphase chmod 700 $HOME
<intelikey> join the 700 club  :)
<derrickw> does anybody know why the cursor does not move smoothly at all when i emulate directx applications in wine? is there any way to improve this? i just want to play fallout and it's running very poorly
<Ep|phany> i mounted over my desktop is there anyway to unmount?
<cyphase> won't they be able to access files like..
<cyphase> /home/cyphase/Deskop
<cyphase> Desktop*
<sethk> Ep|phany, umount
<jmspeex> sethk: who's the author? (aren't there *lots* of authors)
<Ep|phany> by going sudo unmount?
<intelikey> nope they cant get into you home if it is 700
<grace> darksoul, ?? where ya go
<cyphase> so if i have a file in my home that's 777, they can't directly reference that file?
<Ep|phany> sudo unmount doesnt work
<cyphase> just making sure :)
<ChunkAhoy> Hello to everyone, i would like someone to help me verify if my new computer hardware is suported by Ubuntu
<topyli> Ep|phany: what/who exactly did you mount? and do you mean your mount point is your desktop?
<Corin_777> ok, so i now have a .conf file in /home/admin ....
<intelikey> topyli he mounted an iso on $HOME
<Corin_777> what now?
<ptlo> Corin_777, edit it. there are a lot of comments in it, and use the egghelp.org link i gave you also for info ...
<Madpilot> ChunkAhoy: list the hardware - in a pastebin, if it's a long list - and people can have a look at it - ask Google too
<ChunkAhoy> i have this: 64bit venice 3500+, BFG 7800GT, DFI Lanparty NF4, 2x wd1600js hdd in raid, Creative Audigy 2 zs,
<topyli> Ep|phany: give the mount point as an argument to umount: sudo umount /home/xxxx (or, as it sounds, /home/xxxx/Desktop
<intelikey> and of course everything gui craped out when that happened...
<ptlo> Corin_777, do read *all* of it. there's a line in the config file that will deliberately kill the bot if you don't locate and remove it :)
<pc22> enyc, hello
<ChunkAhoy> What i want to know mostly is the compatibility with NF4 chipset and NVRaid
<intelikey> topyli it's home not desktop
<Corin_777> ptlo, which one?
<Corin_777> :o
<Madpilot> ChunkAhoy: is that SATA "fakeRAID"?
<ChunkAhoy> yes,  it is Sata
<ptlo> Corin_777, no cheating :)
<topyli> intelikey: oh, ok. (he said 'over my desktop', which confused me)
<Corin_777> :'(
<topyli> it's tricky then
<Corin_777> will i know which one?
<intelikey> yeah it took me a few to figure him out too topyli
<ChunkAhoy> i can't find on google if its fakeraid or not
<ptlo> Corin_777, yes, it's like: die "you forgot to edit me"' ;
<topyli> intelikey: can't umount $HOME easily while logged in. can you give device names as arguments to umount?
* topyli checks
<ptlo> Corin_777, don't worry, just take your time and fammiliarize yourself with it
<Madpilot> ChunkAhoy: you might have trouble with the SATA fakeRAID, from what I've read (haven't used it myself)
<intelikey> yeap it may require reboot....  in his case....         he was in /mnt/war   and i told him how to mount blah .   so he closed the term and reopened it then ran the command.... now he mad at me.....
<Corin_777> ptlo, how do i know where dynamic channel settings are stored?
<sethk> topyli, he means ~/Desktop
<ptlo> Corin_777, uhh...errr...ummm....geee...i guess there's a setting for that somewhere in the config file...
<ispiked> if a module is listed in lsmod will adding it to /etc/modules to get it to load at boot time do anything?
<ptlo> ispiked, it should
<Corin_777> ptlo, there is, it wants to know where the .chan file is stored...
<ChunkAhoy> ok, well, i am willing to sacrifice the Raid in order to install Ubuntu
<ispiked> ptlo: so loading the sata modules might make resuming from suspend work?
<topyli> Ep|phany: ok. man umount says "umount [options]  dir | device", so you could probably use the device name as the argument
<ChunkAhoy> Have you heard about problems with NF4 ?
<ptlo> Corin_777, choose some location, the bot will generate these
<Madpilot> ChunkAhoy: for testing just the NF4 stuff, you could try the LiveCD
<Ep|phany> i got it unmounted
<ptlo> Corin_777, i'm sorry i don't know exactly how it works anymore, it's been a while :)
<Corin_777> ptlo, can you come to #flood?
<ptlo> ispiked, i don't know about that :) if you load the disk support prior to accessing the disk, i guess that should work, but i've never played with suspend/resume
<ChunkAhoy> oh yeah, i'll try that,  Thank you verry much Madpilot. Its verry nice to have a place where pple help like this.
<ptlo> Corin_777, i'm there
<Cryptid> How do i get Beep Media player to use Winamp Skins???
<Madpilot> ChunkAhoy: np - have fun ;)
<ispiked> ptlo: well, it's worth a try. I'm just trying to figure out the differnce between it loading from /etc/modules and dynamically loading modules when it recognizes the hardware.
<ZzeCoOl> Can sowmone tell me tha site  where ia can upload my coped console line ?
<Corin_777> ptlo, any ideas about that bit?
<topyli> Ep|phany: and told no-one, but left me reading man pages here?
<ZzeCoOl> lines*
<ptlo> Corin_777, that's how you configure the channels your bot will sit on
<Corin_777> so i remove the '#'s?
<ptlo> remove the #'s, and don't forget to change the channel name from #lamest :)
<ZzeCoOl> ok found it (pastebin.com)
<Venson> Hey all, is there an official (or not) ubuntu live-cd guide for just-born, drooling n00bs available online?
<ispiked> Venson: guide for what?
<Venson> ispiked: running the ubuntu live cd
<ZzeCoOl> I have set my fstab to auto mount read-write  my windows partitons  but when im trying to access my vfat partition i still done have write privs :/
<Corin_777> ptlo, for stuff like '# flood-kick 3:10'  can i just leave like that if i dont want it, or do i HAVE to edit to '# flood-kick 0:0' ?
<ZzeCoOl> http://pastebin.com/434112
<ispiked> Venson: my mom could do it...
<ZzeCoOl> plz take a look
<ispiked> Venson: insert, use.
<ptlo> Corin_777, you can leave it with #
<Venson> ispiked: congratulate your mom for me...
<Venson> =)
<samscol> i'm trying out breezy on a laptop. when i try to boot the installer, i see the message "GRUB _" where _ is the cursor. Then it hangs. Does anyone know where GRUB's error messages are shown?
<Venson> *from
<ispiked> Venson: I mean, I'm not trying to offent, I just don't understand what you're asking about.
<Venson> ispiked: like i mentioned, this is to be given to utter n00bs
<ispiked> Venson: ah.
<axel> hello
<Venson> ispiked: this is for people who think "Hmm...the cd isn't working...maybe i should throw it away"....at which point, they should really be fixing their BIOS or something
<axel> is skype downloadable on the universe or multiverse ?
<ZzeCoOl> Venson: its just that linux - Ubuntu isnt MAME32
<ZzeCoOl> ..
<Venson> ZzeCoOl: hmm?
<ZzeCoOl> O.o
<hyphenated> axel: it's downloadable from skype.com
<ZzeCoOl> >.<
<ZzeCoOl> I have set my fstab to auto mount read-write  my windows partitons  but when im trying to access my vfat partition i still done have write privs :/   http://pastebin.com/434112
<samscol> anyone?
<samscol> i'm trying out breezy on a laptop. when i try to boot the installer, i see the message "GRUB _" where _ is the cursor. Then it hangs. Does anyone know where GRUB's error messages are shown?
<bimberi> axel: a breezy deb for skype is available via http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<ispiked> ZzeCoOl: why not just do rw,users for the options?
<siimo> anyone here use ps2pdf to make pdf files? i use -dEmbedAllFonts=true but it still wont embed the fonts anyone know why?
<intelikey> ZzeCoOl add umask=o in fstab.
<ZzeCoOl> aha
<ZzeCoOl> :OO intelikey
<ZzeCoOl> script is rdy man :)
<axel> bimberi, thx
<bimberi> axel: np :)
<intelikey> like /dev/hdc1 /disks/disk vfat defaults,noauto,users,umask=0 0 0
<intelikey> ZzeCoOl ^
<ZzeCoOl> let me finish my fstab and u will get it :))
<intelikey> example but you probably want user in place of users and auto in place of noauto.
<soundray> Can anyone recommend a Socket 939 board that works well with Ubuntu?
<topyli> samscol: probably nowhere, since grub doesn't yet have a filesystem to write to, and there's no operating system booted
<samscol> topyli: do you know where grub's error messages are documented? as in some web page where the grub bootup sequence is explained?
<axel> bimberi, is it a repo or website because i get a conexion refud
<axel> bimberi, is it a repo or website because i get a conexion refused
<samscol> i googled, but only found a page with late stage error messages
<topyli> samscol: dunno, i bet grub's home page has documentation though
<samscol> the kind that are shown after bootup
<bimberi> axel: website, i get connection refused too, must be unavailable atm :/
<axel> bimberi, oki i'll go on skype.com thx anyway
<bimberi> axel: k
<Corin_777> ptlo, its not working....  it says "you didnt edit the config file completely like you were told, did you?"
<Corin_777> and ive edited everything i can think of
<henrik_> Hi! I have a strange problem. Suddenly, after trying to restore my Win XP MBR, I'm unable to mount my Windows partitions in Ubuntu: It says, translated to english; "the [special]  partition /dev/hda1 does not exist", but it worked before I did the "fixboot" command!
<ptlo> Corin_777, search for that line in the config file
<Corin_777> what line?
<sethk> henrik_, you clobbered your partition table, most likely
<ptlo> Corin_777, invoke search in your editor, and type 'you didn't edit the config file completely' and see where it finds it
<Corin_777> oh lol
<Corin_777> i thought i had alread got that, maybe there were two
<henrik_> sethk: Okay. I tried to avoid messing with my partiontable. Is there anyway to get the old settings back without loosing any data?
<Corin_777> ptlo, http://pastebin.com/434122
<Corin_777> ??
<vbgunz> Firefox 1.5 is officially released... how long till Ubuntu sees it coming down the pipe?
<vbgunz> Am I the first to ask or the 1,345,212? give or take a few...
<Corin_777> ptlo?
<ptlo> Corin_777, don't use ./eggdrop -m .... , use: eggdrop -m ... (don't put './' in front)
<sethk> henrik_, you can reset the partition table with fdisk, _if_ you know what the settings should be.
<sethk> henrik_, no data has been lost
<sethk> henrik_, if you don't know the numbers, though, it can take some time to figure out.
<sethk> yh
<Corin_777> ptlo, http://pastebin.com/434124
<sethk> henrik_, overwriting the partition table change only the partition table, which is why I said no data is lost.
<Corin_777> but ptlo, when i do /msg projecthack hellp, it says there is no user with that nick...
<ptlo> Corin_777, maybe you put it on another irc server or something :)
<henrik_> sethk: Ok. Good. I just have one partition on my first windows hd, and one on my second. Should I use fdisk?
<intelikey> cfdisk is easier
<Corin_777> ptlo, pm
<sethk> henrik_, I use fdisk.  some people think cfdisk is easier.  I'm used to fdisk.  either should work for you
<sethk> henrik_, you need to know the starting sector for the second partition
<sethk> BRB
<henrik_> sethk: But I only have one partition on the hd in question!
<intelikey> henrik_ what are you wanting to achieve ?
<sethk> henrik_, that makes it easy.  :0
<intelikey> what is the goal ?
<animal_> i have problems installing binutils it tells me to put an enviernment to the compiler or something  anyone know what to do?
<sethk> henrik_, possiblyl the type is the onlly problem.
<henrik_> intelikley: I would like to mount my Win XP partition in Ubuntu, cause I've messed up Windows MBR.
<sethk> intelikey, he rewrote his MBR, and lost the ability to mount that partition
<intelikey> animal_ sudo apt-get install binutils  ?
<henrik_> sethk: Ok. According to my partition table, /dev/hda1 starts at sector 0.
<boris`````> i have a question regarding ubuntu
<boris`````> it doesn't smarty
<boris`````> where do you think your partition table lies?
<intelikey> boris````` name calling ?
<henrik_> boris: Ok. You win. Be proud.
<intelikey> be nice.
<boris`````> just letting you know
<boris`````> hey, i even called you smart
<intelikey> yes smarty you did.
<boris`````> so about my question
<henrik_> boris: Thanks. And I called you a winner :-)
<boris`````> i have a question regarding ubuntu
<boris`````> was it written by africans?
<Venson> heh
<intelikey> it is intercontanental    or world wide.
<henrik_> sethk: Ok. Sorry for that. Why would the type be an issue?
<boris`````> so it was just named by africans?
* Venson rofl
<Corin_777> ptlo, how can i "telnet to the bot"?
<intelikey> probably by americans you know how they are.
<Venson> boris`````: it has an ancient african word for its name....is that a problem?
<Venson> boris`````: you should read the website...it has a lot of information on there
<ptlo> Corin_777, telnet address_of_the_bot port_of_the bot (address is the hostname where you have it running, port is a port you specified
<Corin_777> so telnet MY_IP port ?
<AMDXP> brb
<Corin_777> and how do i know the port?
<boris`````> i don't like africans
<panico> ciao a tutti
<Venson> boris`````: why not?
<intelikey> i'd say that was more of a problem to you boris````` than to them.
<boris`````> Venson: they steal stuff
<Venson> boris`````: you obviously haven't read your history right. We're all from Africa. Your lineage can be traced back to apes from there
<Venson> boris`````: you deserve a slap for that :)
<Venson> boris`````: steal how? when? why? what'd they steal?
<Corin_777> ptlo, how do i know the port?
<boris`````> they stole my tv
<Venson> boris`````: serves you right
<ptlo> Corin_777, man, read the conf file
<boris`````> before i liked africans
<topyli> boris`````: iirc, western folks steal whole continents :)
<boris`````> but now i don't
<Venson> boris`````: if you don't stop with your prejudiced talk, sooner or later you will be kicked out of here permanently. So behave.
<Corin_777> but ptlo can you see any where in the config thats wrong which makes it not connect to server?
<boris`````> okay, okay
<Venson> boris`````: stereotyping a whole continent of people because of the actions of one is _stupid_
<ptlo> Corin_777, no, seems ok
<intelikey> easy! topyli those were euros me thinks.
<boris`````> tell me, what does ubuntu mean in english?
<Venson> i hope you do realize Africa is a continent ;)
<Madpilot> boris`````: please go read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<boris`````> nah
<viviersf> ok
<viviersf> how can i clear my mbr
* topyli goes for the ignore button
<intelikey> shall we all gang up on the troll and slap him around a bit ?
<boris`````> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<Corin_777> ptlo, fixed it
<Corin_777> :D
<Corin_777> thanks for all you help ptlo
<ptlo> Corin_777, cool, np
<boris`````> tell me, what does ubuntu mean in english?
<Corin_777> ptlo, do you use affero?
<Corin_777> or whatever it is
<Corin_777> 'ubuntu' is an ancient african word meaning 'cannot install gentoo'
<Madpilot> boris`````: the URL I gave you explains that, and why we're not impressed by your trolling...
<ptlo> Corin_777, err never heard of it
<Venson> boris`````: i've told you once before to read the website. You have been warned.
<skypa> greetings, I was wondering if usplash needed some kernel parameters to work
<skypa> since I installed ubuntu from debootstrap, usplash ain't really working :)
<boris`````> Madpilot: it's not meant to impress you, dolt
<boris`````> it's meant to entertain me
<ptlo> btw, 'ubuntu' loosely  means 'everything in one package'' in croatian :)
<grace> m
<Corin_777> ptlo, its something some people (like nalioth) use
<Corin_777> and people can rate them on how helpful they are
<viviersf> thx boris````` ill try that quick
<Corin_777> in irc, what is +n?
<boris`````> viviersf: why?
<boris`````> Corin_777: no dumb questions mode
<Corin_777> boris`````, wtf
<viviersf> boris`````, when i install grub sometimes it doesnt install properly and then it doesnt load at start
<Madpilot> Corin_777: in whois, it means you're identified to the server, AFAIK
<Corin_777> ok
<boris`````> viviersf: and that explains why you want to obliterate your partition table?
<boris`````> so uh
<boris`````> what does ubuntu mean?
<TreeStump> hi
<boris`````> HIA@
<TreeStump> sup?
<TreeStump> do ppl here know heaps about Ubuntu?
<intelikey> loads
<boris`````> they know more about it in #debian
<TreeStump> ok i was just wondering if i can set up a router/NAT server with ubuntu
<intelikey> yep
<topyli> TreeStump: sure
<boris`````> indubitably
<boris`````> hmm
<TreeStump> its just i am running Win Server 03 at the moment but i keep getting Blue screen of death...
<boris`````> actually, i have a question
<boris`````> TreeStump: that's probably your fault
<boris`````> windows is quite stable
<TreeStump> no it isnt
<TreeStump> it works fine with any other OS
<topyli> TreeStump: my desktop here is a router if you ask my windows client
<Corin_777> ptlo, do you remember how to use eggdrop?
<TreeStump> what i want to do is have my Ubuntu box connect to the net and then my computer connect to that for a connection
<boris`````> duh
<Corin_777> ptlo, no commands seem to be working....
<boris`````> that's what a router is
<topyli> TreeStump: yep, works perfectly
<TreeStump> ok so if i just install normal old Ubuntu ill b able to do this?
<boris`````> a b c d e f g
<topyli> yes
<TreeStump> ok, lol
<rob_p> TreeStump:  NAT how-to and Internet Connection Sharing script for ubuntu --> http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/
<topyli> gotta go to work, as batman used to say
<ptlo> Corin_777, /dcc chat bot ... then when it asks for password, enter it.
<boris`````> of course you will
<eedge> used to say? does that mean batmans dead...
<Corin_777> ptlo, doesnt work....
<ptlo> Corin_777, gotta go, good luck with the bot. google for eggdrop help, there are loads of available information
<boris`````> just enable ip forwarding, add a masquerade rule to your nat table, postrouting chain, manually configure the inner interface and run a dhcp server, and obtain the outer interface's info using a dhcp client
<boris`````> elementary, my dear watson
<boris`````> so anyway
<boris`````> can i use ubuntu to download pornography?
<boris`````> or is that against some african principle?
<Seveas> boris`````, of course you can. You might need some additional codecs to watch your downloads
<Corin_777> Seveas, are you any good with eggdrop?
<Seveas> Corin_777, eggdrop is bad, tcl sucks
<Seveas> (so: no)
* StevenK wonders why xfontsel on his mostly default Breezy install shows about four fonts.
<Corin_777> ok
<Seveas> I'd advice supybot instead
<StevenK> It still disturbs me that I was in here a few days ago answering questions.
<Seveas> why does that disturb you?
<StevenK> Given that I've now installed Breezy and have problems myself. :-P
<Seveas> hehe :)
<skypa> greetings again, anyone here with usplash up and running?
<LoRe> !find win32codecs
<LoRe> !tell LoRe about win32codecs
<aftertaf> LordMokus:   you can /msg ubotu keyword too
<LoRe> ah, thanks :)
<aftertaf> lol.. :)
<aftertaf> sorry LordMokus  :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'win32codecs' returned no results.
<StevenK> w32codecs, and it isn't in the archive.
<StevenK> LoRe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> skypa, a lot of people :)
<aftertaf> ""
<aftertaf> oops
<Seveas> aftertaf, ''
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi
<aftertaf> lol
<Seveas> hi FJ_Sanchez
<aftertaf> howdy Seveas :)
<Seveas> Welcome to #ubuntu, how may we help?
<skypa> Seveas, would you mind having a look into your /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/lilo.conf and telling me what parameter is passed on to your kernel?
<skypa> I'm trying to figure out why usplash won't load at boottime :>
<intelikey> i guess you always wanted to do that   lol
<Seveas> skypa, 'splash' is needed
<FJ_Sanchez> I cannot use traceroute... always says unknown host
<Seveas> and probably a sudo dpkg-reconfigure linus-image-$(uname -r)
<LoRe> is there an alphabetically ordered list of my windows somewhere in gnome?
<Seveas> to rebuild the initrd
<skypa> with 'splash' beeing...?
<skypa> ic
<aftertaf> skypa:  mine doesnt always work either... i think it tried sth with a module, and fails, have you checked your kernel logs?
<Seveas> skypa, the kernel parameter ;)
<FJ_Sanchez> It's traceroute6, can anyone help me?
<FJ_Sanchez> traceroute6 utility, iputils-ss020927
<Seveas> skypa, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4694
<FJ_Sanchez> Is it only for IPv6?
<Seveas> FJ_Sanchez, yes
<Seveas> for ipv4, use tracepath or mtr
<FJ_Sanchez> Ok thanks
<Seveas> mtr is really cool
<skypa> that's the one.. tywm Seveas :)
<FJ_Sanchez> Mmm, it's nice
<FJ_Sanchez> Thank you
<skypa> hum.. the stock ubuntu kernel is bootsplash patched?
<intelikey> hehhe -bash: mtr: command not found
<skypa> that's a shame.. I though usplash was a _real_ usermode bootsplash :/
<skypa> *thought
<Seveas> skypa, it's not a kernel patch
<Seveas> it's real usermode
<Seveas> but the things need to be in the initrd to work
<Seveas> (that's what the dpkg-reconfigure does)
<Seveas> intelikey, apt-get to the rescue :)
<skypa> alright then..I think .. let's see if I can teach my ol' bloated debian to usplash :>
<Seveas> skypa, good luck with that :)
<intelikey> question why does ub require initrd ?   is the kernel too big without it ?
<jedi> hey guys, quick question... what's the package name of the flash player browser plugin?
<jedi> i always keep forgetting it
<StevenK> intelikey: No, it allows you to have everything as modules.
<intelikey> Seveas ah that would be urpmi for me thanks.  :)
<Seveas> intelikey, monolithic kernels are an obsolete concept, only popular among people who still live in the 90s and/or are gentoo ricers
<skypa> Seveas, that's kinda blasphemic ;)
<axel> which client can I use to videoconference on aim ??
<Seveas> axel, gaim-vv
<skypa> high security systems often use hardened monolithic kernels
<Seveas> or gaim-2 when it's released
* intelikey has no initrd    :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Chousuke> modules are good for you
<Seveas> mguh biggetje
<intelikey> it just looks like they could have put ext2fs support in the kernel.....
<intelikey> or 3
<Seveas> intelikey, no
<Seveas> not everyone uses it
<Seveas> so why put it in the kernel..
<Chousuke> initrd works
<Seveas> putting it in a module is 0% slower
<axel> Seveas: is gaim-vv on the repos ?
<Seveas> axel, nop
<axel> oki i google
<krak`nix> how do i fix "profile in use" firefox error
<corona> hi can someone help me with customizing bash colours?
<Seveas> krak`nix, killall firefox-bin
<skypa> its bootsplash time.. brb
<krak`nix> :~$ killall firefox-bin
<krak`nix> firefox-bin: no process killed
<intelikey> ah, so it could boot (by default) without an initrd,     as ub is so (it's all supposed to be default) anyway....
<intelikey> but i was just asking.....
<krak`nix> computer froze, had to reset, now firefox wont launch :(
<Seveas> krak`nix, find ~/.mozilla/firefox -name lock -exec rm '{}' ';'
<sethk> krak`nix, didn't clean up a lock file, look in /tmp
<Seveas> sethk, firefox locks are in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<sethk> Seveas, k
<intelikey> Chousuke initrd works ?   yeah if you don't want to make a boot disk....   but it won't fit on a floppy.   he you remember those ?
<sethk> Seveas, there is also (at least sometimes) a named pipe in /tmp
<krak`nix> Seveas: ty that worked :)
<davix> anyone knows of a good alternative to Microsoft's OneNote?
<Seveas> sethk, I've never seen that :)
<Chousuke> intelikey: huh?
<Chousuke> intelikey: boot floppies are a completely different matter.
<Seveas> why would kernel and/or initrd be on a boot floppy?
<Jerub> what's the best software to use with a palm pilot?
<Seveas> only grub needs to be there
<Jerub> I got a freebie palmIII, but have no idea what linux software to use with it
<sethk> Seveas, happens when an app invokes firefox on a url
<Seveas> Jerub, evolution is popular
<intelikey> grub.... yuch
<Seveas> sethk, a thanks
<Seveas> intelikey, lilo is worse
<sethk> Seveas, kernel may be there on a rescue floppy
<sarek> hi
<intelikey> lilo on  a floppy .......   *shivers*
<Seveas> sethk, there are live cd's for that purpose :)
<Seveas> (no I don't use machines without cd anymore, in fact: most of my machines don't have a floppy drive)
<krak`nix> anyone know of a way to setup (or maybe an extension) a filter for downloads in firefox
<krak`nix> so certain file types go to a different folder than the default dl folder
<intelikey> ok you said it right there.    that is the attatude i expected.      the "if your hardware is not up to date screw you" attatude......   yep.
<Seveas> intelikey, ;)
<Chousuke> attitude.
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> intelikey: anyway, he's got a point.
<Seveas> not having a cd drive is not just 'not up to date', it's completely obsolete :)
<krak`nix> i'd hate to see a machine that doesn't have a cdrom drive :o
<Seveas> (except for pxe machines)
<Chousuke> indeed.
<sarek> can I somehow get firefox and thunderbird to display an english gui, although German is the default language in my gnome-environment and mozilla-thunderbird-locale-de is installed?
<Seveas> but with pxe, you don't need no stinking floppies either :)
<krak`nix> if anything it is floppy that has disappeared
<krak`nix> ive stopped putting them in my machines
<Seveas> sarek, 'LC_ALL=en_US firefox'
<odyssey> krak`nix, thin clients dont have cd drives
<Chousuke> floppies are slow, low-capacity and fragile.
<Seveas> odyssey, thin clients are pxe
<Chousuke> I know someone who runs Woody on a 486 and does netboot :)
<Seveas> dude..
<Seveas> evil :)
<krak`nix> lol..
<Chousuke> he runs irssi on it and uses ssh and does development on it
<Seveas> lol
<odyssey> Chousuke, even dvds are low-capacity now
<Chousuke> his swap is also on a network drive :P
<Seveas> I hope he uses distcc with access to a nice fast machine ;)
<intelikey> yes i know the point.   and it is prevalent in the hightech world.    i know that.   but i never figured out why it something was the greatest thing that ever was, you've got to get one,  then the next year the same folks are telling you oh throw that junk away......    makes no sense to me....
<Chousuke> Seveas: of course.
<Chousuke> But hey, that machine works :)
<krak`nix> intelikey: if you take care of your machines you can always use them for something
<sarek> Seveas: no, that does not work ... Firefox still is in German (the menues etc.)
<Chousuke> intelikey: what?
<Chousuke> that isn't what we're telling you
<Seveas> intelikey, I'm not a hype-person (except that I jumped on the ubuntu bandwagon very early), but floppys imho are completely obsolete and superseded by usb disks and cd-rw
<Chousuke> just floppies were olde five years ago
<Chousuke> I just recently bought a PS2 ;P
<intelikey> krak`nix yessir.  an 80286 will do more today than it would brand new.
<Chousuke> because it was cheap and all the games for it are cheap.
<Seveas> intelikey, more of nothing is still nothing ;)
<Chousuke> and it has damn good games too :)
<odyssey> Chousuke, couldnt wait for the ps3 to come out?
<Chousuke> that would've been stupid
<Seveas> odyssey, and pay 6 times as much per game?
<Chousuke> because PS3 is expensive.
<Chousuke> and the games are expensive
<Chousuke> and I would've only bought PS2 games.
<Seveas> btw: we're going horribly off-topic here
<StevenK> So are new PS2 games.
<zeroshot> on a g5 running 5.10 anyone know how active the context menu's ?
<Chousuke> But hmm.
<Seveas> zeroshot, 'context menus'?
<Chousuke> right-click? ;P
<zeroshot> right click
<Seveas> yeah, right click for the menu...
<Chousuke> intelikey: a 286 would be useless
<hyphenated> sarek: you probably wanted to set LANG, not LC_ALL (or both)
<StevenK> Does anyone know why XEmacs on Breezy only shows 2 fonts, Clean and Fixed?
<intelikey> i'm glad all my rant wasn't for naught, at least Chousuke has a clue.....  :)
<intelikey> scratch that.
<Seveas> hahahaha
<Chousuke> intelikey: it can't run linux :/
<odyssey> Seveas, how much are games where you come from?
<Seveas> odyssey, no idea, my favourite game is gcc :)
<intelikey> or you may have something there.  well a 386 then.
<Chousuke> intelikey: and besides, the value to size ratio of a 286 is too low :P
<intelikey> :)
<hyphenated> Seveas: have you won it yet? ;-)
<skypa> well.. that didn't quite splash :p
<odyssey> Seveas, sounds like you would like gentoo
<Seveas> hyphenated, sometimes it gives me an ICE, I hope it means ice cream :p
<Seveas> odyssey, eww no
<Chousuke> 386 might be passable, but I think the least powerful junk I could put to use would be 486
<hyphenated> Seveas: hah
<intelikey> hmmm i have a 486 lappy here some place with mdk9 on it....
<joda> quick question: how do I check if a certain option is compiled into the current kernel?
<Chousuke> intelikey: mdk9. :D
<Chousuke> isn't that a bit heavy?
<odyssey> whats the best way to upgrade breezy to badger? Use apt or download the iso? Does ubuntu support upgrading from booting the new install iso?
<Seveas> joda, inspect /boot/grub/*config*
<intelikey> console only....
<Seveas> odyssey, apt is better
<Chousuke> or well, of course you can strip it down
<intelikey> the hd is only 200m
<Seveas> and Ubuntu supports upgrading by inserting an install cd (or mounting the iso)
<Seveas> not by booting from it
<Chousuke> I wish I could get myself some decently powerful and cheap x86 hardware
<joda> Seveas, there's no file or dir called *config* in that folder :/
<messju> where can i find apache's fop for breezy?
<Seveas> odyssey, btw: 'breezy' and 'badger' are the same: it's "Breezy Badger"
<Chousuke> something like 1.6GHz and 512MB of RAM. :)
<Seveas> joda, /boot/*config* i mean
<Seveas> on breezy: /boot/config-2.6.12-9-686
<skypa> Seveas, do you know what piece of software produces those neat "Starting xx [ok] " messages in the boot process?
<skypa> since standard debian does not do that
<odyssey> Seveas, arr i meant hoary to badger, thats probably the main reason i dont use ubuntu is because i dislike there release names so much
<joda> Seveas, got it, thanks a bunch :)
<Seveas> skypa, init :)
<Chousuke> Freaky Ferret!
<Chousuke> I saw that in the wiki
* skypa grabs the ubunut init then
<Seveas> skypa, you need an updated lsb init functions file
<Chousuke> I definitely want a Ferret.
<intelikey> i still like the <= 1ghz stuff myself, the price is better on it, and i don't game anyway.
<Chousuke> not freaky, maybe.
<Madpilot> Chousuke: Inebriated Iguana ;)
<StevenK> Funny Ferret
<Seveas> Funky Ferret
<StevenK> Fuzzy Ferret
<odyssey> Gonadal goat?
<Chousuke> fantabulous ferret
<Seveas> Freaking Ferret
* StevenK tries to remember the wiki page about release names.
<Chousuke> ;P
<Madpilot> Flattened Ferret - the roadkill distro ;)
<Seveas> rofl
<intelikey> robust rooster   :)
<StevenK> Madpilot: *Ouch*
<StevenK> Madpilot: And Battered Badger? :-)
<Seveas> 12:02 here - time for breakfast
<Madpilot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<StevenK> That's the one!
<hyphenated> I'm still running horny hedgehog
<Seveas> haha
<Seveas> Wacky Warthog
<Chousuke> Whacko Warthog
<intelikey> stoned skunk   ?
<AMDXP> anyone having issues with the repositories?
<Chousuke> :D
<Seveas> AMDXP, no
<AMDXP> i cant apt-get anything at all
<Seveas> AMDXP, errors on the pastebin please
<Chousuke> mangy mutt would be the worst though.
<aftertaf> intelikey:  hmmmmm... :)
<AMDXP> pastebin? where is that
<intelikey> AMDXP close synaptic and then try.
<Seveas> !tell AMDXP about pastebin
<Chousuke> wtf. :p
<aftertaf> windows new release is called Constripated Cow, right?
<Seveas> ekomof, that would be Biologic German in dutch :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<AMDXP> thanks Seveas
<Chousuke> Too many spambots.
<Chousuke> Try to think of something with Q or X
<aftertaf> choudesh:  my brain segfaulted thanks to your suggestion
<intelikey> no animals with those letters are there ?
<aftertaf> oh dearie dear
<intelikey> disected deer
<hyphenated> you won't have to worry about those for 15 years or so
<Seveas> $ gdm /sbin/aftertafs-brain
<Seveas> > run
<Seveas> segfault
<Seveas> bt
<Seveas> E: no brain found
<intelikey> dashing deer
<Chousuke> gdb aftertafs-brain.core <- mind-reading?
<Seveas> rofl
<hyphenated> gdm .. logging into his brain, huh? ;-)
<intelikey> thoughtfs ?
<Seveas> $ chroot /var/chroot/hyphenated
<Seveas> $ ls /var/porn | wc -l
<hyphenated> intelikey: it'd need an fsck each time you mount it
<Seveas> 4212391123
<hyphenated> Seveas: still room for some more!
<Seveas> df -h
<Seveas> /dev/md0 /var/porn 122TB 121RB 1%
<aftertaf> hmm. thanks. guess i need a n upgrade ;)
<hyphenated> haha
<aftertaf> loool
<Seveas> hmm, this channel is more off-topic than #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> we need some questions in here
<aftertaf> when i run xp install in qemu, why does it take 6 hours to boot,
<aftertaf>  /aside   how's that ?
<Chousuke> How to explain God to a UNIX geek? "Imagine someone who's got root on EVERY box..."
<intelikey> root# mount aftertaf'brain -t thoughtfs /dev/null -o loop
<Seveas> loool :)
<aftertaf> heheheh geek humour!
<intelikey> :)
<aftertaf> as i find it funny, am i one too? ;)
<Seveas> speacking of geek humour: http://geekz.co.uk
<Seveas> read all the comics from the beginning
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> yessir
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> hi RichiH
<RichiH> oi
<Chousuke> Speaking of geek humour... Once I was listening to a programming lecture, and there was an error in the presentation sheets (whatever you call those)... So, the lecturer went on "Now we get to this for loop... see, W H I L E, for!"
<lillpelle> How do I change the console font on the non-graphic ttys?
<axelm> hey anyone know how to configure powernowd, i cant find a decent explantion on the net
<Chousuke> it made the audience laugh a bit :)
<orbx> Seveas: I have installed php5 on the ubuntu apache2 server, but when i try and view php files insted of viewing them it prompts me to download them. Any ideas how i can fix this?
<Seveas> orbx, sudo a2enmod php5; sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<mir> .
<mir> When I boot ubuntu install cd, the screen goes blank when the graphical installer is suposed to show up, anyone who can help ?
<jyk> hi
<onkarshinde> where can report broken packages?
<jyk> ?
<Seveas> onkarshinde, depends on which package and what the proble is
<axelm> mir, maybe cd is corrupt
<jyk> *  #ubuntu 
<jyk> * #ubuntu Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | If you have to ask how to use dapper, don't.
<jyk> * #ubuntu  bob2  Thu Nov 17 15:44:33 2005 
<jyk> * [A] ndy80 (n=andy80@host123-94.pool80182.interbusiness.it)  #ubuntu
<jyk> * #ubuntu :[freenode-info]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, to services (NickServ, etc.), and to registered users who have unblocked them. Please see the freenode website for more information: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jyk!*@*]  by Seveas
<odyssey> odd
<axelm> hey anyone know how to configure powernowd, i cant find a decent explantion on the net
<Seveas> mir, Ubuntu has no graphical installer
<mir> axelm: No, I have tried several cds.. same results... Can it be that there is a problem with gfx drivers?
<mir> Seveas: okey, but it changes resulution I think, or goes in to some sort of other screen mode.. Thats when I get a blank screen.. Got any ideas?
<onkarshinde> Seveas: The package lincvs is a kde package. It depends on libqt. Its dependencies list specifies libqt3c102-mt, where as this package is renamed to libqt-mt in breezy.
<axelm> mir, can u access the boot command line ?
<intelikey> mir frame buffer mode
<mir> Help me out here, I HATE the pre installed windows
<Seveas> onkarshinde, that bug is known
<axelm> hey anyone know how to configure powernowd, i cant find a decent explantion on the net
<Seveas> search malone
<onkarshinde> Seveas: Isn't there anything that can be done?
<Seveas> axelm: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<davix> any students use linux? I'm looking for an alternative for Ms OneNote.
<Seveas> onkarshinde, either wait for the motu to fix it or patch it yourself ;)
<mir> intelikey: could it be some roblem with frame buffer mode?.. I have a ATI 200 Express card
<aftertaf> davix:  what is onenote?
<Seveas> davix, what is OneNote?
<onkarshinde> Seveas: I don't know patch process.
<aftertaf> hahaaaaaaaaa Seveas beat ya ;)
<Seveas> aftertaf, will you STOP looking in my brain
<Seveas> kthxbywe
<aftertaf> no shortcut ;)
<axelm> seveas, ok sorry i usually try three times only anyway was the last
<intelikey> yes could be.
<orbx> sorry Seveas could you repeat that comand?
<mir> axelm: I have not tried to boot into root.. But asume it works as long as it is in the original screen mode.
<Seveas> orbx, sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<onkarshinde> !motu
<ubotu> motu are the Masters of the Universe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<davix> Seveas, aftertaf, http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/FX010858031033.aspx
<orbx> Seveas: it says that the module is already enabled
<Seveas> onkarshinde, apt-get source lincvs; sudo apt-get build-dep lincvs; cd lincvs-$version_number_here; sed -e 's/c102//' -i debian/control dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot; sudo dpkg -i ../*deb
<Seveas> (sort of)
<Seveas> orbx, did it also restart apache?
<fukngruv> hello?
<Seveas> if not: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Seveas> hi fukngruv
<fukngruv> I could use a little help
<mir> Hey guys, no one has any suggestions?... Please don't let me alone here in the dark with windows
<Seveas> fukngruv, if you explain with what, maybe we can help
<orbx> Seveas: No i don't think apache restarted
<fukngruv> I just downloaded realplayer10gold.bin and have no idea how to run it in the terminal
<Seveas> orbx, the restart it :)
<intelikey> not with &&   you said  ; the first time tho
<Seveas> !tell fukngruv about restricted
<Seveas> fukngruv, read what ubotu sent you
<fukngruv> well how do I run a bin file in the terminal I am new to linux
<Seveas> fukngruv, read what ubotu sent you!
<orbx> Seveas > nothing happens when i try to restart with: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Seveas> that has instructions on how to use realplayer
<Seveas> orbx, hmm, odd
<fukngruv> -k- how about this. How do I run any program in the terminal
<fukngruv> I am used to dos
<fukngruv> trying to learn linux
<Seveas> fukngruv, just type the command
<orbx> Seveas: is it only in the apache2.conf where i have to edit for php to work or do i have to edit in php.ini?
<intelikey> fukngruv ./ is not in the path maybe.    try  ./file
<fukngruv> I typed in blahblahblah.bin and it says command not found
<Seveas> orbx, not even in apache2.conf
<Seveas> fukngruv, ./realplayerbla.bin
<Seveas> make sure the file is executable
<Seveas> chmod +x bla.bin
<fukngruv> says no such file but I am in the proper dir
<orbx> Seveas > so php should just work?
<Seveas> orbx, yeah :|
<intelikey> fukngruv  dos  searches  .\ (which is ./ in linux)  but linux only searches the $PATH for files you type.     :)
<Seveas> unless you manually hacked up apache2.conf and removed a few essential parts
<mir> Is it possible to install in non frame buffer mode ?
<fukngruv> I tried chmod +x and it said cannot access no such file
<mir> Knoppix just booted correctly.
<intelikey> fukngruv  ls   and see if the file is in the same dir you are in.
<fukngruv> yes it is
<fukngruv> it is in black text if that matters
<intelikey> what colour did it show as ?
<Seveas> fukngruv, make sure you spell it right
<intelikey> i see.
<orbx> Seveas > so no more ideas? :(
<Seveas> including capitalization
<fukngruv> is it case sensitive?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> fukngruv [tab]   the tab key will complete file names for you so you can use it for spellcheck
<krak`nix> anyone here have any experience with xboard?  trying to resize the window but it doesn't let me :(
<fukngruv> ran chmod and it turned green still wont run
<fukngruv> chmod +x
<intelikey> if it is green it is now executable.
<fukngruv> what command do you use to execute
<intelikey> ./file[tab]      [enter] 
<fukngruv> thank you got it you guys rock
<intelikey> welcome
<fukngruv> mozilla still won't use the plugin
<krak`nix> (totem:8429): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<Seveas> fukngruv, you don't need realplayer to play realmedia files
<Jerub> blarg.
<krak`nix> ?? :o
<intelikey> did you read the webpage you were pointed at to begin with ?
<Seveas> krak`nix, ignore
<fukngruv> no I am trying to stream
<fukngruv> video
<BooZee> I have a webcam with a usb connection. nothing happens when I plug it in to the comp
<Seveas> fukngruv, you don't need realplayer to play realmedia streams either
<Crasp> mplayer <3
<Seveas> +w32codecs
<krak`nix> Seveas: double clicking a video file does't work, but if i go through terminal, run totem, open the file manually it does :(
<Crasp> perhaps totem can play it as well
<fukngruv> when I go to a page with a stream the stream window turns kinda off white and blank
<Crasp> but not sure
<fukngruv> totem wont play
<krak`nix> when i double click the movie file i get
<Crasp> well i don't like totem anyway, i wonder why it's still the "default" mediaplayer for ubuntu
<krak`nix> The Application "totem" has quit unexpectedly.
<krak`nix> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<fukngruv> How do I get mozilla to play my streaming video the plugin is installed now but wont work
<Crasp> krak`nix: sudo apt-get install mplayer w32codecs
<fukngruv> how do I run apt-get?
<Crasp> fukngruv: you open a terminal
<fukngruv> and?
<bimberi> fukngruv: sudo apt-get install <package>
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install blah
<Nak> hai
<Jerub> what's the latest ubuntu, 'breezy' ?
<Crasp> then you type: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<bimberi> Jerub: yes
<fukngruv> -k- how do I uninstall programs?
<Crasp> apt-get uninstall
<intelikey> fukngruv 'man apt-get '   is the book on it.
<Crasp> eh
<Crasp> apt-get remove
<bimberi> fukngruv: sudo apt-get remove <program>
<bimberi> fukngruv: with --purge to "completely remove"
<fukngruv> thanks I have to type sudo also?
<bimberi> fukngruv: yes
<krak`nix> http://pastebin.com/434183
<fukngruv> sorry I don't know much about linux YET
<intelikey> or set the root password which these guys frown on.
<BooZee> webcam help - how can I access my usb's webcam?
<bimberi> fukngruv: hehe, np :)
<asad2005> does ubuntu support sata II and how to ensure drive is working as sata II not sata I
<intelikey> !sata
<ubotu> I don't know, intelikey
<asad2005> serial ATA
<intelikey> yeah i was looking to a help node on it
<fukngruv> ran sudo remove it asked for password did a few things then said couldn't find package
<bimberi> fukngruv: show us the command you ran
<onkarshinde> Seveas: Who apponits translaters in launchpad? There is no translators team for Marathi Language.
<mir> Okey, I can confirm that when I go into frame buffer mode (while installing) my screen goes blank... Anyone got any tips?..
<intelikey> then it is either not installed or you installed it from some other source than the dpkg system
<Corin_777> whats the command to find all files related to a package?
<fukngruv> sudo apt-get remove RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<bimberi> Corin_777: dpkg -L <package>
<Corin_777> -L
<Corin_777> thats it
<Corin_777> thanks
<Corin_777> :D
<bimberi> np :)
<intelikey> fukngruv did you use apt-get install to install it ?
<intelikey> well there you go.
<Seveas> fukngruv, that is NEVER going to work
<bimberi> fukngruv: ha, no, apt-get remove applies only to things installed using apt tool (such as apt-get, synaptic, ...)
<bimberi> *an apt
<fukngruv> how do I uninstall a program then?
<bimberi> fukngruv: you look for uninstall instructions that came with it
<intelikey> bimberi actually dpkg not apt.   apt is front end for dpkg =debian packager    or something like that
<bimberi> intelikey: true
<fukngruv> OH okay damn dos is easy guess I'll learn this soon enough
<borup> hmmmm I'm getting BADSIG ... from dk.archive.ubuntu.com
<mir> Anyone knows how to turn of frame buffer while installing ubuntu ?
<onkarshinde> Seveas: Seveas: Who appoints translators in launchpad? There is no translators team for Marathi Language.
<Jerub> onkarshinde: you can 'appoint' yourself :)
<fukngruv> how do I view a text file in terminal?
<onkarshinde> Jerub: No I can't. It saves I don't have permission
<intelikey> less file
<intelikey> less READ.ME
<fukngruv> thanks
<intelikey> up&down arrow   / search forward    ? search backward    q=quit
<fukngruv> Can't find uninstall instructions anyone know how to uninstall realplayer 10?
<Seveas> fukngruv, not.
<Seveas> you installed it with a .bin, they don't come with uninstallers
<krak`nix> does totem have conf files anywhere?
<Seveas> krak`nix, in gconf
<fukngruv> SO i'm stuck with it?
<krak`nix> where's that :o
<bimberi> Seveas: "The connection was refused when attempting to contact seveas.ubuntulinux.nl." :(
<fukngruv> has to be a way to uninstall a bin
<Seveas> bimberi, correct, the thing is down :)
<mememe> Hi, I have a ATI Mobility radeon x300.. and I want to run two monitors (not cloned, with the ability to move windows between them). Is this at all possible? I'm using Gnome.
<Seveas> what did you want to download?
<bimberi> Seveas: k, nothing personally, been taking a few queries about it :)
<ralf> hi all
<mememe> I've successfully managed to Clone the window or run two displays (gnome-panel crashes a lot and you can only move applications that supposrt movement between displays)
<intelikey> fukngruv he was telling you all along not to, and you just wanted to know howto......  i'm one of those guys that is you ask me how to wipe your whole hard drive i don't ask why i just tell you  'sudo dd if=/dev/urnadom of=/dev/hda '
<fukngruv> kewl so if you don't install a ap then your stuck with the program
<intelikey> if it is not a .deb file made for ubuntu you probably don't want it fukngruv
<morzel> hi all
<Corin_777> hey, whats the command to move a file from /location_A/ to /location_B/ ?
<aftertaf> Corin_777:  mv /pathto:file :newpath/tofile/
<fukngruv> I didn't clarify I installed the file realplay_10.0.3-1i386.deb Now I want to get rid of it
<aftertaf> Corin_777:  mv /pathto/file /newpath/tofile/
<aftertaf> even
<Corin_777> thanks
<morzel> how can I open rich text format (.rtf) files?
<aftertaf> fukngruv:  find it in synaptic and click to remove it
<bimberi> fukngruv: sudo apt-get remove realplay
<intelikey> source tarballs that install with  ./configure && make && sudo make install      can usually be uninstalled with   sudo make uninstall      but don't count on it.
<MARCHEV> is any body from BG
<fukngruv> thanks bimberi worked perfect
<bimberi> or use checkinstall in place of 'make install'
<intelikey> aftertaf he installed it via   ./real*.bin
<aftertaf> intelikey:  not sure.....
<bimberi> fukngruv: hehe, good :)
<intelikey> yes aftertaf   :)
<fukngruv> good it's gone in my apps list to
<fukngruv> you guys rock
<fukngruv> know a good web page to learn more about the shell commands?
<bimberi> !cli
<ubotu> well, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<fukngruv> thanks
<aftertaf> fukngruv:  very good !!!!!^^^^^^
<fukngruv> one more question and I'll leave
<fukngruv> what command do I use to del a file?
<mememe> rm
<fukngruv> thakns
<fukngruv> thanks
<intelikey> fukngruv rm -i ...... oh well...
<geargolem> hello.  I am having draw problems in breezy with 3d packages.
<intelikey> was going to tell him about -i  for safety  on multi-file removal
<Corin_777> bit of a problem here, my /home/admin/ folder has been deleted...  somehow....
<bimberi> intelikey: good idea (*takes note*)
<Corin_777> where admin is my main user....
<fukngruv> back sorry....How do I remove a dir?
<intelikey> fukngruv rm -ri <dir>
<intelikey> that is the safe way
<intelikey> fukngruv rm -rf <dir>   <--- that is the fast way
<fukngruv> what is the difference?
<messju> fukngruv: man rm
<intelikey> interactive -i    or  force -f
<Corin_777> is there a way of logging in as root over ftp?
<messju> Corin_777: hopefully not
<Corin_777> root login is enabled, i can do it over ssh, but not over ftp...
<Corin_777> messju, why not?
<intelikey> yes fukngruv the man command is your friend.
<intelikey> man man
<orbx> does anyone know how to restart apache via the terminal?
<messju> Corin_777: ftp is insecure. you don't want to send your credentials in clear text over the wire.
<bimberi> orbx: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Corin_777> messju, ok
<intelikey> sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Corin_777> messju, over ssh, is there any way to copy files from the computer the ssh client (e.g. putty) is on, to the one you are connected to?
<intelikey> i'm slow.   and lagging
<bimberi> excuses excuses :P
<intelikey> sssh
<intelikey>  [Lag  10] 
<fukngruv> oh I like the man command thanks!!!!
<Corin_777> messju?
<intelikey> fukngruv info works too
<intelikey> info info
<pitillo> hi, anyone know how to detect my laptop's sensor-chip?
<messju> Corin_777: scp
<Corin_777> ?
<pitillo> with sensor-detect dont detect it
<orbx> bimberi > i have configured php in apache2.conf and when i try and view php files it tries to download them. Have you got any suggestions?
<intelikey> orbx you scared him off
<orbx> no
<intelikey>  SignOff bimberi: #ubuntu ("'nite all")
<orbx> intellikey > do you know what the problem is?
<fukngruv> all right. Can I get the file name for apt get for my mozilla to stream video again
<intelikey> no sir orbx i know nothing about networking, sorry.
<intelikey> fukngruv i think they said mplayer + codecs
<orbx> ok
<fukngruv> thanks
<intelikey> fukngruv
<fukngruv> yeah
<intelikey> fukngruv apt-cache search <blah>   is a good way to look for packages
<fukngruv> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> also add repos
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Glossary> how can i open .rar files with ubuntu ???
<intelikey> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<ceej> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<idan_> i have a general quastion and i really need you help: there were 2 sites, 1 that you can see fake photos of girls and boys that are running on the net, the other one is that you can write anything and a girl or a boy will hold a board and show what you write, can you help me and tell me them?
<orbx> idan_ > no
<idan_> orbx: thanks, why?
<orbx> idan_ >  don't know what your on about :)
<idan_> orbx: just read what i said its just 2 websites im tring to find all day(:
<intelikey> i have no idea what you are talking about, and probably don't want to know.  sounds like something the fbi would be all about.
<orbx> idan_ i know but why would we know?
<orbx> idan_ > all i can say is look on google :S
<Glossary> intelikey,  I didnt understand a thing on that site man :s
<shinoda> Hello :)
<intelikey> this is irc 'where mem are mem, and women are mem, and children are fbi agents,"
<idan_> already did, orbx(:
<orbx> ok give up
<Glossary> how can i open .rar files with ubuntu ???
<idan_> winrar
<idan_> winace
<intelikey> Glossary sorry,  that is all the bot has on it.
<idan_> :P
<Jerub> Glossary: someone just gave you a lot of information on that.
<Glossary> Jerub, yes but i didnt seem to understand that command line
<Jerub> Glossary: why did you ask the same question again?
* intelikey lifts hean
<Glossary> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/unrar /usr/bin/rar
<Jerub> Glossary: okay, so why did you ask teh same question twice?
<Sonderblade> Glossary: doesn't file-roller handle rars?
<Glossary> Jerub, because i didnt understand?
<Glossary> Jerub, why are you asking the same question again
<Jerub> Glossary: sorry, just being narky at poorly researched questions.
<Jerub> Glossary: have you tried using file-roller? it's a gui application for compressed files.
<isa> isa
<isa> hola
<isa> ladamadamita@hotmail.com
<isa> esto q es
<james_> bien
<Glossary> Jerub, where can i get file-roller?
<Glossary> apt-cache search??
<sleepwalker_> hi
<sleepwalker_> i've had a german ubuntu chan do you know how to get there ??
<Glossary> Jerub, it opened Archive Manager
<orbx> can someone talk me through the steps to installing php on apache2 server
<intelikey> bbl
<Corin_777> apache2, orbx ?
<Corin_777> yup
<Corin_777> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<Glossary> Sonderblade,  how can i open file-roller ? i typed it file-roller in terminal and archive manager opened
<Jerub> Glossary: hm. they must have changed the name
<Corin_777> orbx, for a full lamp server, with ftp access, go with:
<orbx> Corin_777 > i have installed it
<Jerub> does Archive Manager work?
<Corin_777> sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4 mysql-server-4.1 phpmyadmin proftpd
<Sonderblade> Glossary: then you are successful :)
<intelikey> glossary dou   think about it.
<Corin_777> orbx, ok...  so whats the problem?
<orbx> Corin_777 > but when i try and view a php file it tries to download it
<Corin_777> hmmmm
<Corin_777> what url?
<Corin_777> and did you write:
<Glossary> Sonderblade,  didnt open..
<Corin_777> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<Corin_777> ?
<Corin_777> or did you use a different package?
<Glossary> oh wait
<Glossary> install unrar-nonfree from th
<orbx> Corin_777 > i installed via the synoptic package manager
<Glossary> if i install that it would work?
<Corin_777> orbx, uninstall it from synaptic
<orbx> ok
<Corin_777> then open terminal
<Corin_777> and type:
<Corin_777> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<cafuego> Why would it matter? just install libapache2-mod-php4 in synaptic.
<Corin_777> cafuego, as long as thats the exact packages he installed....
<Corin_777> synaptics is pointless though
<cafuego> Corin_777: 'synaptic'. No 's'.
<fukngruv> having problems using apt-get mplayer + Codec
<fukngruv> invalid operation mplayer
<cafuego> fukngruv: Yeah. sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Glossary> Jerub, i cannot move a folder sais i dont have permission what can i do here???
<fukngruv> thanks
<Glossary> or anyone else who can help please
<fukngruv> couldn't find package mplayer
<orbx> Corin_777 > is it ok if i install the php5 lib?
<LS|-away-> hi
<geargolem> Hello I am having redraw problems in 3d apps with breezy.
<LS|-away-> how can i change the read, write exec rights of an folder and all files in it?
<LS|-away-> is there a possibility?
<fukngruv> anybody know the package I would use to stream video in mozilla?
<Glossary> yo anybody??? how can i move a folder when i have no permission to do it???
<vader1102> ok...my regular channel must be having probs lol.....it keeps telling me I must have mis spelled it lol
<LS|-away-> cuz every file Mari (13:14) :
<LS|-away-> wei auch nicht
<LS|-away-> sory
<LS|-away-> wrong ctrl+v ;)
<orbx> Corin_777 > what do i do once i have installed libapache2-mod-php4?
<Sonderblade> LS|-away-: yes, but there is no way to do it from the file manager
<bambi> Hello, I have a question about how to set a custom MAC address for my eth0?
<Corin_777> orbx, try it
<Sonderblade> bambi: impossible
<Corin_777> but a php file in /var/www/, go to http://localhost
<fukngruv> how do I search apt-get for packages
<LS|-away-> [13:26]  <Sonderblade> LS|-away-: yes, but there is no way to do it from the file manager  <- is there a command to do it?
<vader1102> fukngruv, apt-cache search
<orbx> Corin_777 > i have doesn't work, tries to download
<Corin_777> url?
<Corin_777> whats ure IP?
<Corin_777> pm me
<orbx> you can't view because of router
<bambi> sonderblade: I can set it using ifconfig, but is there any way to do it automaticly on startup?
<Glossary> Sonderblade, can you help
<Sonderblade> LS|-away-: chmod +x * -R for making all files executable for example
<orbx> Corin_777 > try: http://192.168.1.101 or http://192.168.1.255
<Sonderblade> bambi: how do you set it with ifconfig?
<Glossary> !divx
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Corin_777> orbx, i need your external ip....
<Glossary> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> it has been said that freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<LS|-away-> [13:29]  <Sonderblade> LS|-away-: chmod +x * -R for making all files executable for example     <- can't i use something like 777
<bambi> sonderblade: ifconfig eth0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<LS|-away-> so do it with numbers
<orbx> Corin_777 > how do i get this?
<Corin_777> 192.168.....  is internal IP, only accessible from your own network
<Corin_777> orbx, go to www.whatismyip.com
<Corin_777> that will tell you
<sleepwalker> hi
<orbx> http://82.3.180.34
<Corin_777> by the way orbx, what are you hoping to use this server for?
<orbx> testing
<Corin_777> ok
<Corin_777> orbx, i cant access your site
<Corin_777> do you have a firewall?
<orbx> yes
<orbx> well no
<orbx> i have a router, but thats not my IP
<Corin_777> thats not your ip?
<sleepwalker> frage zur blacklist und nvidia ... wo mu ich denn hier das 'agpgart' eintragen ? ist das egal ??
<Corin_777> what?
<orbx> that site gave me wrong
<Corin_777> from your server pc, go to www.whatismyip.com
<Corin_777> and tell me what it says
<orbx> my server PC is broke
<Corin_777> Wellark, the one you have put apache on....
<orbx> oh lol
<orbx> im on it
<Sonderblade> LS|-away-: yes chmod 777 * -R works too
<Corin_777> ok
<LS|-away-> thx!
<Corin_777> go to whatismyip.com
<Corin_777> tell me what it says
<orbx> i have
<orbx> tells wrong IP
<Corin_777> what does it say?
<orbx> tells my local internet providers IP
<orbx> http://
<Corin_777> and what ip do you think you have?
<sleepwalker> should i ask my questions in english ??
<Corin_777> du ist deutche?
<sleepwalker> ja
<orbx> Corin_777 > thats what it says http://82.3.180.34
<Corin_777> ok
<sleepwalker> aber 0 plan :)=
<Corin_777> now, do you have access to your router control panel?
<Corin_777> hmm?
<orbx> nope
<Corin_777> i dont speak german
<sleepwalker> k
<Corin_777> orbx, who is your network admin?
<sleepwalker> no prob. :)
<orbx> why do you need to know this?
<Corin_777> sleepwalker, sorry
<chema> I have a PDC with Windows 2000 and a lot of problems, my question is, Is a simulated PDC with samba stable and better solution than a original PDC with Windows 2003? Thanks
<orbx> my other comp with router is too slow to use
<Corin_777> orbx, to get your server accessible you need to set up port forwarding
<Corin_777> PDC?
<orbx> Corin_777 > i don't want it public yet, just want it to work..
<Corin_777> PC?
<Corin_777> orbx, ok
<Corin_777> its just that its hard for me to help without access, but i will try
<Corin_777> ;)
<Corin_777> ummm
<orbx> all it doeas
<chema> PDC, Primary domain controler
<vader1102> Well, time for work. Have a great day folks
<orbx> is tries to download it like a .zip would
<Corin_777> so youve installed apache2 and libapache2-mod-php4
<Corin_777> ?
<orbx> yes
<Corin_777> ok
<Corin_777> go to www.pastebin.co.nr
<Corin_777> what do you see?
<orbx> ok.. why?
<Corin_777> you see pastebin site?
<orbx> yes
<sleepwalker> my question is: I want to use nvidia. I've found a HOWTO.... Now it says that i should put agpgart
<sleepwalker>  in this list. Can i put it anywhere in the list ??
<Corin_777> ok
<orbx> its just on my local internet i can't view php
<sleepwalker> oops list=blacklist
<Corin_777> orbx, join #orbx
<Corin_777> less people
<Corin_777> :P
<ceej> im trying to change the look of gnome, i've got a menu adon but where to a load it?
<ceej> im trying to get my menu like this...http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=22989&file1=22989-1.png&file2=22989-2.png&file3=22989-3.png&name=gperfection%C2%B2+Suite
<dmccorry> i gots a quick ?
<dmccorry> i am running the hoary release, and want to upgrade to breezy,
<dmccorry> what's the fastest way to do this
<dmccorry> i'd rather not have to download another iso to burn to a cd
<gibbs> lost
<ceej> how do you change the panel to look like this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/22989-1.png
<icewt> ceej: delete the lower panel, move the upper panel down and add all the functions your need there?
<fukngruv> cant find mplayer packages on apt-get mozilla-mplayer is also missing anyone know where to find it?
<idan_> somebody knows the website that dose things like this: http://www.netkings.co.il/egotrip/image_album_big.php?id=6550&p=11 ? i already searched google all day, please help me... thanks
<fukngruv> anyone know where to find mplayer?
<icewt> fukngruv: you need to enable multiverse repository
<icewt> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<fukngruv> how?
<aftertaf> fukngruv:  read those links, it tells you
<Din> hay
<mustard5> welcome Din
<Din> is there possible to set some simple proxy on linux that there would be some specific ip who would be able to conenct throw that proxy and acess on port 80 - webs
<mustard5> Din, I'm not sure I understand what it is you are after
<mustard5> who wants to connect to the web, Din ?
<rob_p> Din:  If I understand your question then yes.  It could be done with a full-blown proxy server such as squid or a cgi based proxy script.
<Din> yep
<Din> something like that
<Din> i need that some of ip will be able to login to some pages like that they are loging from server ip
<Din> so?
<Din> so i need proxy
<SirKillalot> is there an alternative to gdesklets? I hate it...
<Din> and i don't know how to configure that big conf
<mustard5> Din, neither do I :)
<rob_p> Din:  I have an https proxy script on one of my Webservers.  I keep it safe using .htaccess and .htpasswd files on the Web-accessible directory which contains the proxy script.  That way, users have to provide a username and password in order to access it.  Works out nicely.
<Din> can you tell me where to get that proxy script
<Din> :D
<sleepwalker> can i install wine with synaptic ?
<mustard5> sleepwalker, if you have the necessary repositories enabled
<SirKillalot> sleepwalker, yes
<sleepwalker> how do i enable tham
<sleepwalker> im a noooooob
<mustard5> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<rob_p> Din:  Do a google search for, "nph proxy script" and you should be able to find it.
<Din> rob_p: which script do you use
<Din> ah tny
<Din> tnx
<rob_p> Din:  It's a perl script.
<mustard5> sleepwalker, read over the first link from ubotu on Adding Repositories
<Din> i have perl support on my server
<Din> :D
<goon> hi
<rob_p> Din:  Good!  Most do. :-)
<geargolem> How can I downgrade to Hoary from Breezy after resetting the repositories to read 'Hoary'?
<Din> just don't know where to put it
<Din> :D
<goon> I've stopped my computer as a beast
<goon> no GNOME won't start
<goon> what should I do?
<goon> GDM and XFCE work fine
<rob_p> Din:  It is not unlike any other cgi script that gets executed by the Webserver.
<Seveas> geargolem, not.
<Seveas> downgrading is not possible/supported
<Din> so what exectly i have to do that will work
<goon> I tried to delete .gnome2/sessions but it didn't work
<fukngruv> enabled other downlaod sources still can't find mplayer on apt-get
<rob_p> Din:  So that means usually something like your cgi-bin dir.
<mustard5> fukngruv, did your run sudo apt-get update?
<fukngruv> yes
<Din> anything else or just put it in there
<SirKillalot> is there an alternative to gdesklets? I hate it...
<geargolem> Seveas you're kidding?
<rob_p> Din:  Well, you have to edit the file to configure it's options for your liking, etc.
<mustard5> fukngruv, try searching for mplayer-386
<Seveas> geargolem, no
<rob_p> Din:  But yeah... basically that's it.  Just make sure the Webserver has permission to execute it and that it's executable (chmod 755 scritp.pl) and it should work.
<fukngruv> says couldn't find package
<Din> ok
<geargolem> ubuntu video support is a headache
<Din> let test
<Din> :D
<mustard5> fukngruv, I would say you didnt enable the repositories then......
<mustard5> fukngruv, have you used the pastebin before?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell fukngruv about pastebin
<fukngruv> yes I did had to click on show hidden ...... pastebin?
<rob_p> Din:  You will probably want to secure it once you get it working though.  You don't want rogue users abusing your proxy!
<Din> yep
<mustard5> fukngruv, check the PM from ubotu
<mustard5> fukngruv, I need you to copy the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<rob_p> Din:  .htaccess and .htpasswd files handle it nicely in apache.
<fukngruv> how?
<mustard5> fukngruv, use this command to see the contents  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<mustard5> fukngruv, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<mustard5> fukngruv, paste what you find in your sources.list to the pastebin..submit..then show me the URL
<fukngruv> did
<sleepwalker> worked thanks a lot :))
<geargolem> opengl is a mess in breezy
<mustard5> sleepwalker, cool
<fukngruv> copied it going to paste now
<mustard5> fukngruv, just the URL
<Din> am when i try to acess to cgi-bin/nph-proxy.cgi nothnig opens
<fukngruv> pasted it now what?
<mustard5> fukngruv, after you hit 'Send' it will give you a unique URL that you can copy and paste into here and then I can browse the contents of your pastebin
<fukngruv> one sec
<Din> rob_p: what is the comman things that i have to configure
<geargolem> backface culling in blender/breezy is having redraw problems.  Can this be fixed?
<fukngruv> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4696
<mustard5> fukngruv, thanks..
<rob_p> Din:  I don't recall everything... it's been nearly a year ago since I configured it.  Just open the script up in a text editor and read it.  It's commented pretty well as I recall.
<Din> :D
<geargolem> how can I get the most out of breezy rendering without a top of the line graphics card?
<Din> would you be so nice and somehow send me it to me
<Din> you would really make me happy
<Din> :D
<mustard5> fukngruv, ok lets try this from scratch...
<bettong_BOFH> does anyone here know how to setup dual screen monitors in ubuntu unsing an nvidia Geforce 4000 MX?
<fukngruv> okay
<fukngruv> what do I do?
<rob_p> Din:  Mine is somewhat modified so it probably won't work for you.  Plus, I have mine configured to run over SSL.
<mustard5> fukngruv, open up this link in your browser.... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<Din> hm
<Din> :(
<fukngruv> done
<mustard5> fukngruv, type in terminal sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<geargolem> libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.
<mustard5> fukngruv, copy the sources.list from that link in and totally replace the old sources.list in the text editor you just opened
<rob_p> Din:  Another option would be to setup squid and run a full-blown proxy server.  Advantages are the ability to setup ACLs, content filtering, and caching...
<fukngruv> delete everything in the editor?
<mustard5> fukngruv, paste the new one over the old one yep
<geargolem> ...this is unreal.  Why was breezy released if its just an extension of hoary's shortcomings with 3d
<chrisbudden14> Anyone have problems with hibernate and ati drivers?
<mustard5> fukngruv, the old one is a bit messed up
<mustard5> fukngruv, this new one will work
<Din> i need something that is simple or that it have some conf maker
<fukngruv> then just hit save?
<rob_p> Din:  But it's a bit more involved to set it up.
<mustard5> fukngruv, correct
<mustard5> fukngruv, then do a   .. sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> geargolem, if you're just here to rant pointlessly, please leave
<rob_p> Din:  Then you should probably just go with the script!
<geargolem> Seveas, i've been asking questions the entire time.
<Seveas> chrisbudden14, for hibernate to work you need the latest derivers from ati.com
<nyto> Hello all,recently Installed ubuntu and I have problems with my video card,(geforce 6660 gt) getting white screen after a few minetus working with the system...
<chrisbudden14> Seveas, that is what i was going to say
<Seveas> geargolem, 'how to get the most out of it' is not a question
<chrisbudden14> also, i am having problems with totem since installing them
<Seveas> not one we can help with
<mustard5> ubotu: tell fukngruv about sources
<fukngruv> worked thanks mustard
<mustard5> fukngruv, if you feel you have the hang of editing your sources.list you can try the source-o-matic link
<mustard5> fukngruv, ubotu sent you a message with a link to source-o-matic
<fukngruv> thank you
<mustard5> fukngruv, only use the official repos listed on the source-o-matic page
<geargolem> Seveas, I am having redraw problems on blender/breezy.  I don't have a top of the line graphics card.  The backface culling is drawing incorrectly.  I am using mesa3d.  Is there a way to fix this problem?
<Seveas> geargolem, which video card?
<geargolem> Seveas, SiS
<Seveas> eww :/
<geargolem> 60/70
<Seveas> My experience with that is crappy 3d support in the driver
<geargolem> Seveas, is there any possiblility to making the driver work halfway decent?
<Din> rob_p: btw should i have to configure my perl on server? or is just that i ghave to configure script
<Seveas> not that I know of, but that really doesn't say anything since I didn't use SiS in a long time
<nyto> Hello all,recently Installed ubuntu and I have problems with my video card,(geforce 6660 gt) getting white screen after a few minetus working with the system...
<Seveas> try pinging daniels when he is around, he's the Ubuntu X guru
<geargolem> Seveas, thank you
<vincent__> do you like this girl? http://members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/pictures/Chemyn.jpg
<Seveas> vincent__, -ETOPIC
<vincent__> huh?
<nick01> vincent__, yeah, can I have her ? :D
<Seveas> nick01, no off-topic discussions in here please
<Zukero> nice but young
<fukngruv> mustard5 I installed mozilla-mplayer but when I go to stream it still says todem can't play file
<vincent__> what is the topic then??
<daMoar> 'part
<Zukero> ubuntu
<daMoar> #part
<Zukero> is the topic
<mustard5> fukngruv, one second..I have a link for you :)
<Seveas> fukngruv, sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem*
<daMoar> #part ubuntu
<Seveas> (at your service)
<Din> am rob_p: $HTTP_PROXY= $ENV{'127.0.0.1'} ;
<mustard5> fukngruv, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<mustard5> fukngruv, follow that guide and install all the stuff to get music and movies working
<fukngruv> thanks
<rob_p> Din:  As I said... I don't remember :-)  I'd have to go through the file again and I don't have time (it's rather big).
<Din> i know that is my problem to big for me
<Din> can you just give me file that i just see how should be configure maybe i will get it
<mustard5> Din, I'd use uncle google to see what guides you could find online
<Din> what do i have to do
<Din> they all sucks
<Din> :D
<mustard5> Din, heheh..yeah.  I get a bit lost myself. :)
<darkness> Anyone know a nice chat room?
<mustard5> darkness, #ubuntu-offtopic ? :)
<darkness> I was thinking off some more general chats, non-computer related chats.
<BigKahuna> Could somone tell me how to mount an SMB share using the CLI....?
<mustard5> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mustard5> BigKahuna, second link
<mustard5> BigKahuna, wooah...hehe..might not be
<mustard5> BigKahuna, you are mounting windows shares?
<mustard5> BigKahuna, I guess thats the one then
<BigKahuna> mustard5, Yup.
<_EXP> got relly pissed off with ubuntu.... changing to Suse
<BigKahuna> mustard5, Thanks pal.
<henk> BigKahuna, mount  -t smbfs -o username=??,workgroup=??,  //host/share /mountpoint
<henk> give or take a few typos
<mustard5> BigKahuna, both links look they have relevant stuff in them actually...mind you I have no idea about samba myself :)
<mustard5> BigKahuna, I just know the link ;)
<bettong_BOFH> so is anyone useing dual screens on an nvidia card?
<bettong_BOFH> with one on dvi and the other on vga?
<Hoxzer> do you guys have any idea how should I install Mplayer plugin to the opera?
<xet7> how can I restore grub to my dual boot Ubuntu Breezy system? Grub shows error 17, and I booted with knoppix.
<vincent__> is combatgrounds good?
<mustard5> xet7, I'm just looking for a link that might help
<xet7> mustard5: thanks :)
<mustard5> !grub
<ubotu> from memory, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<vincent__> time goes by, so fast
<mustard5> xet7, there is a lot to read unfortunately :)
<mustard5> xet7, I was looking at the last link
<mustard5> xet7, it says error 17 is 'and existing partition...but unrecognised filesystem..'
<xet7> the situation is because Partition Magic "fixed" something about partition size
<xet7> but I can see all partitions from knoppix
<mustard5> xet7, ah ok, so its dual windows/linux boot
<vincent__> I have been kicked from ubuntu-nl :-(
<mustard5> xet7, my knowledge of grub is pretty limited..
<phreak> Any tips on music-players that can hande .cue-sheets?
<ReVarre> Hi, I wanted to try linux, so I downloaded Ubuntu. But here I am, sitting on the laptop, the fact is that internet do work at proper speed, if I am downloading addons etc. But using firefox it connects really slow to https:// and can't even find http:// ...Anyone who can help me?
<mustard5> ReVarre, what type of connection you got?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cc846502-a.ensch1.ov.home.nl]  by Seveas
<[koji] > why is my gnome volume control applet not loading anymore ?
<ReVarre> ADSL
<Seveas> ReVarre: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<Seveas> ReVarre, also: poke your provider to support ipv6 :)
<mustard5> Hoxzer, you still around?
<ReVarre> Done that, testing
<Hoxzer> Mustard5: ofcource
<ReVarre> Works! Splendid!
<mustard5> Hoxzer, I take it the mplayer is a plugin specific to Opera?
<ReVarre> Thank's so much!
<Hoxzer> mustard5: dunno
<Hoxzer> I just heard something about plugin
<mustard5> Hoxzer, where you told where you could get it?
<Hoxzer> mustard5: I just read something about it in linux/opera newsgroup
<Hoxzer> but I have to go to watch movie now
<mustard5> k
<Goshawk_> \nickserv
<Goshawk_> ops
<Goshawk_> sorry
<nickrud> good morning, My, it's quiet
<mustard5> nickrud, it is :)
<Ophiocus> good oses dont get much trouble
<jedrick> can someone help me install my video driver, it's riva tnt
<Ophiocus> :)
<mustard5> jedrick, I'll see what I can find
<jedrick> mustard5: ok thnx in advance man, im just new to linux :)
<mustard5> jedrick, is a riva tnt like a nvidia legacy card maybe?
<mustard5> jedrick, an old nvidia card?
<jedrick> mustard5: yes i think
<mustard5> jedrick, ok...I'll just see whats in synaptic for legacy cards
<jedrick> mustard5: k i'll wait man :)
<mustard5> jedrick, it seems the have these two packages... nvidia-glx-legacy and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386-nvidia-legacy for 386 machines
<ReVarre> Another thing, can I somehow install games, like quake3, from the original CD somehow?
<jedrick> k
<mustard5> jedrick, you need to run a terminal comand afterwards
<jedrick> mustard5: i already tried that nvidia-glx and it's not working for me
<mustard5> jedrick, nvidia-glx-legacy?
<jedrick> mustard5: yes
<mustard5> jedrick, its different from nvidia-glx
<jedrick> mustard5: ok i'll try
<mustard5> jedrick, do this after you install both packages sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jedrick> mustard5: ok
<jedrick> mustard5: im installing it now, the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev will be going to remove
<mustard5> jedrick, thats good
<mustard5> jedrick, one is replacing the other
<jedrick> mustard5: k
<mustard5> jedrick, you have the drivers for new nvidia cards installed when you needed the drivers for old nvidia cards
<jedrick> mustard5: k
<mustard5> jedrick, if you have trouble starting your X server after you install you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to recover
<Corin_777> if eggdrop is running in linux, how can i kill its process?
<jedrick> mustard5: ok
<mustard5> jedrick, I am pretty sure it will go flawlessy though
<Corin_777> from command-line
<Corin_777> ??
<jedrick> mustard5: hope so
<mustard5> Corin_777, I have no idea :)
<mustard5> Corin_777, what are they called?
<jedrick> Corin_777: from the command line do "ps x" and after look for the pid id then do "kill -9 <pid number>"
<Corin_777> :d
<Wizardling> Hey there.
<Wizardling> Just got 5.10 Ubuntu for Mac through the post.
<Wizardling> Thought I'd try the Live CD on an old CRT iMac of mine.
<ReVarre> What do they mean with "From the command line, type .flashplayer-installer to run the installer."
<Wizardling> It gets to the point of loading the UI, then a blank screen.
<ReVarre> ./flashplayer-installer *
<Wizardling> It's running, but no display past config and the splash screen.
<mustard5> ReVarre, ubuntu has flash package for firefox in repositories
<ReVarre> Oh, ok. Thanks
<mustard5> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<mustard5> hmm thats not it
<dmoyne> hello ! ; whi is using dosemu ?
<mustard5> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<mustard5> there it is :)
<mustard5> ReVarre, do you have multiverse enabled in your repositories?
<ReVarre> How do I browse to multiverse in my repositories? :)
<Wizardling> Any Mac using Ubuntu users here?
<mustard5> ReVarre, it needs to be enabled in your sources.list
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Revare about repositories
<mustard5> ReVarre, check the PM from ubotu
<Wizardling> ah, guess not...
<ReVarre> I dont see any PM's :S
<mustard5> ah ok... are you registered and identified on the nickserv?
<giany911> how can i install java?
<mustard5> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<giany911> thx
<ReVarre> mustard5: I'm not.
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok...
<mustard5> ReVarre, let me walk you through it..
<youngcoder> where can i get the decoder for totem to handle mpegs?
<mustard5> ReVarre, you on breezy?
<any> Gi
<any> Hi*
<ReVarre> breezy? :S
<mustard5> ubotu: tell youngcoder about restricted formats
<webwolf_27> youngcoder, isn't mpg supported by default
<any> Can I have kde 3.5 on ubuntu (not kubuntu) ? (I just want to use kate)
<apokryphos> any: kubuntu = ubuntu+kde
<webwolf_27> any, kate can be installed without KDE
<aftertaf> gstreamer
<ReVarre> Oh, is that a distribution? Well I don't know actually, I downloaded the 64bit version
<giany911> how can i mount a partition
<apokryphos> webwolf_27: well, kdelibs has the part -- kdebase has the app
<mustard5> ReVarre, type cat /etc/issue in terminal
<webwolf_27> gainy911, man mount
<Goshawk> giany911, mount device mountpoint, see man mount
<ReVarre> Permission denied :S
<webwolf_27> apokryphos, exactly all he needs is kde-base
<mustard5> ReVarre, that should tell you what version of Ubuntu you have
<any> webwolf_27: how can I do ?
<slew> hi, is it possible to mount and use an iso?
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok try sudo cat /etc/issue
<apokryphos> webwolf_27: that package doesn't exist. He needs the kde libs
<giany911> i tried .. i used sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/m -o uid=ubuntu ... but i get i must specify file system
<apokryphos> any: sudo apt-get install kate
<giany911> that command worker on 5.04
<webwolf_27> any, apt-get install kate
<ReVarre> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<any> Yes but I want the 3.5 kate
<mustard5> ReVarre, k you are on Breezy then :)
<mustard5> ReVarre, open up this link in browser http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<ReVarre> mustard5: Yep, looks like that :] 
<webwolf_27> gainy911, what partion type is it
<giany911> ntfs
<ar_> hello?
<mustard5> ReVarre, now after you have that link open in your browser type this in terminal    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<any> webwolf_27: I would like to have kate 3.5.
<Goshawk> ar_, re
<ar_> Anybody in India/Hyderabad out here by any chance?
<webwolf_27> gainy911, you will need an ntfs module/ or will need to compile ntfs support in
<giany911> whoa ..
<webwolf_27> any, compile from scratch
<ar_> I'm a college student getting familiar with ubuntu linux.
<giany911> this worked just fine on 5.04
<ReVarre> Done, I window with the file opened up
<mustard5> ReVarre, yep..and you opened the link above in your browser? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 ?
<ReVarre> Yes.
<ar_> I've been testing it against Fedora Core 4, and i think ubl 5.10 beats it silly
<webwolf_27> gainy911, more and more distrobutions are shutting off ntfs support
<giany911> :(
<any> webwolf_27: It's that I've done before formating, and I have to compil kdebase/kdelibs .....
<ar_> why shutting off ntfs support?
<mustard5> ReVarre, k...well copy the sources.list from the web browser and totally replace the old sources.list in the open text editor
<ar_> Why should they do that, webwolf?
<qos> hey guys ...
<webwolf_27> any, yes
<any> ok, It seems to work fine with that : http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=1074;prev_next=next
<qos> wanna install amule, but NOT the standalone version. wanna divide core and gui ... like mldonkey does
<giany911> and where can i get ntfs suport ... compiling is out of the question
<webwolf_27> ar_, something to do with software patents
<theine> is there a way to telll dpkg-reconfigure not to start/stop any services (i.e. when executed in a chroot environment for example)?
<ar_> Gosh. I must say Bill Gates sucks for the crazy patents et al.
<aftertaf> giany911:  readonly or readrite?
<giany911> readonly
<ReVarre> Done that. :)
<ar_> Well, ubuntu 5.10 seems to have read-write
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok ..save the file
<aftertaf> giany911:  you already should have it. mount as ntfs.
<webwolf_27> ar_, yes, but ntfs is still in the kernel source, it just has to be compiled in
<ReVarre> mustard5: done. :)
<giany911> yeah ..how lol
<mustard5> ReVarre, then do this    sudo apt-get update
<aftertaf> modprobe ntfs ?
<ar_> o i c
<giany911> i tried .. sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/m -o uid=ubuntu ...
<giany911> this worked on 5.04
<aftertaf> giany911:   -t ntfs
<giany911> o k
<aftertaf> i think
<ar_> ntfs does a readonly automount on 5.04 though
<aftertaf> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<slew> is it possible to mount and use an iso?
<ReVarre> It's connecting, and downloading. But now it got 2 errors
<mustard5> ReVarre, if that all goes well you can then do a   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mustard5> ReVarre, what errors?
<webwolf_27> slew, yes
<mustard5> ReVarre, lock file?
<Coburn> how can i put debian application link on my menu of gnome panel????
<mustard5> ReVarre, or gpg errors?
<ReVarre> Yep, about a file called "/var/lib/dbkg/lock
<aftertaf> hehe mustard5  ;)
<mustard5> ReVarre, close synaptic
<mustard5> aftertaf, :)
<webwolf_27> slew, mount -o loop isofile /mount/point
<ar_> i guess i should leave. Cyaz later
<giany911>  oo works .. i dont know how i made it work lol
<ReVarre> mustard5: synaptic? :)
<mustard5> ReVarre, you have synaptic package manager open?
<ReVarre> Dont think so.. I dunno what it is :)
<slew> webwolf_27, does it have to be anywhere specific? could i do it in /home/slew?
<mustard5> ReVarre, its the application that uses a graphical user interface to install stuff
<webwolf_27> slew, yes if you make a dir for the mountpoint
<ReVarre> I closed everything now except the console window, that should do it?
<jedrick> mustard5: man im done installing and already enable the nvidia-glx
<mustard5> ReVarre, do the sudo apt-get update again then
<ReVarre> Yes, no errors this time :)
<webwolf_27> slew, for example to mount it to /home/slew/mp run mount -o loop /path/to/iso /home/slew/mp
<aftertaf> ReVarre:  if not, type ps -A | more    and look for dpkg / apt processes,
<mustard5> ReVarre, if you get errors go to this link and paste them in there... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<aftertaf> ReVarre:  :] 
<mustard5> ReVarre, k
<mustard5> ReVarre, do a   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<giany911> is there a way ..to get xmms to stay in the tray like gaim ?
<N6REJ> morning guys n gals... does postfix use "maildirs" by default?  I'm asking becuase I don't know if I should install the php4-imap module.
<ReVarre> E: Could not find the packet flashplugin-nonfree
<giany911>  does postfix use "maildirs" by default?  I'm asking becuase I don't know if I should install the php4-imap module.
<giany911> oops
<mustard5> ReVarre, oh dear :)
<slew> webwolf_27, well i was planning on having iso in its own dir, and just mount it there. so it would be mount -o loop /home/slew/iso, correct?
<N6REJ> giany911: yep, what I said LOL
<giany911> is there a way to get xmms in the tray like gaim ?
<giany911> that wasnt what i wanted to say lol
<aftertaf> !nfo wget
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you smoking crack?
<giany911> :))
<aftertaf> !info wget
<ubotu> wget: (retrieves files from the web), section web, is standard. Version: 1.10-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 226 kB, Installed size: 1436 kB
<mustard5> ReVarre, I think you might have made a mistake with saving the sources.list...
<N6REJ> *wget is way cool*
<giany911> is there a way to get xmms in the tray like gaim ?
<webwolf_27> slew, might not be a good idea
<giany911> i guess there isnt :((
<mustard5> ReVarre,  open this link in your browser http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ReVarre> I'll do it again
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok
<giany911> is there a way to get xmms in the tray like gaim ?
<N6REJ> !tell giany911 about xmms
<slew> webwolf_27, thanks!
<webwolf_27> slew, np
<mustard5> ReVarre, this is the new sources.list you need to paste over the old one   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<webwolf_27> slew, but I don't remember if that read/write
<Goshawk> giany911, with rhytmbox you can
<Goshawk> giany911, i don't know if you are able to do the same with xmms
<ReVarre> mustard5: It's correctly written over the old one
<N6REJ> mustard5: how new is that list?
<senectus> can someone test a web site for me please?
<mustard5> N6REJ, its functional
<giany911> ow :(
<fukngruv> anyone know where I can find mplayer codecs?
<ReVarre> mustard5: But when you ment "replace the whole code" did you mean the 2 at the top?
<N6REJ> mustard5: good enough .. thanks.
<Happu^> !tell happu about xmms
<mustard5> ReVarre, the copy and paste the new list over everything in the old list
<deFrysk> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
* Corin_777 is away: I'm busy
<Coburn> how can i put debian application link on my menu of gnome panel????
<ReVarre> mustard5: Then it's done, I did that. :)
<jedrick> i have error updating my sources.list, here's the output "bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly; perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows. bzip2: Inappropriate ioctl for device Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout), It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted. You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files. You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover data from undamaged sections of c
<jedrick> orrupted files. Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<N6REJ> mustard5:  FYI I fixed the postfix problem of yesterday... did a major purge and SLOWLY installed.  Not anywhere near finished configuring but it worked straight out of the box!
<webwolf_27> ubotu, you can also get them from the mplayer website
<ubotu> webwolf_27: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<mustard5> ReVarre, well done
<mustard5> N6REJ, good work
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok..now sudo apt-get update
<N6REJ> ty!  Even got Zend to work without even trying :D
<mustard5> ReVarre, look for it downloading the package lists for multiverse
<webwolf_27> ubotu, don't remember
<ubotu> webwolf_27: No idea
<senectus> can someone test a web site for me please, I need to know if it works and it's speed?
<mustard5> ReVarre, I take it you saved it too :)
<ReVarre> mustard5: It did download multiverse packages
<_jason> senectus, url
<slew> webwolf_27, well, only sudo can do it, but its easy enough to su and cd to the dir and chown slew -R *
<N6REJ> senectus: hang on I'll get you a link but it will take me a few minutes
<senectus> _jason,  www.modmeup.net
<mustard5> ReVarre, k  now   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ReVarre> Still the same error :S
<slew> mustard5, is there a command like that that installs java?
<_jason> senectus, works fine senectus
<mustard5> slew, there is a javadeb package around somewhere....but I dont know whether the server is up
<slew> mustard5, k, thanks. =] 
<senectus> _jason, not too slow? it's all the right shape and colour (bit of green etc)
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<webwolf_27> ReVarre, why not download from macromedias site and use theyre instructions for installing
<intelikey> !javadebs
<ubotu> methinks javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<mustard5> slew, you can install using instruction here if you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<_jason> senectus, yep it's green... looks good.  Loading up at what I would consider a normal speed
<mustard5> slew, that is instructions for building your own java pacackage from the sun website download
<N6REJ> senectus: here you go http://www.dnsstuff.com/
<ReVarre> webwolf_27: because I am not a pro on this, and I listen to mustard5 because he seems to know a lot more than I do :P
<senectus> _jason, thanks dude..
<senectus> N6REJ, whats that for mate?
<kaelis> hello, all, umm.. I've got a question about screen resolution, my resolution is stuck on 1024x768 or less, and my usual resolution is usually higher, um.. 12XXby1024, i can't honestly remember the exact numbers, but its a might bit bigger, and is required for my monitor >.<
<webwolf_27> ReVarre, you don't need to be to follow the instructions
<mustard5> webwolf_27, don't confuse the issue please
<N6REJ> senectus: you can run ALL kinds of tests against your website
<ReVarre> webwolf_27: Well I tried the macromedia install before I did all this .. :)
<mustard5> ReVarre, open up the pastebin in your browser http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<webwolf_27> mustard5, ok
<webwolf_27> ReVarre, ok
<giany911> how can i instal .. a tar.gz xmms pluing
<rob_p> senectus:  Much better than earlier :-)
<giany911> *plugin
<mustard5> ReVarre, do a sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and copy it into the pastebin
<webwolf_27> gainy911, compile it
<infowolfe> anybody know how exactly breezy does hotplug module loading?
<mustard5> ReVarre, hit send and then show me the URL to your pasted sources.list
<senectus> rob_p, heh thanks.. I've cheated though.. I'm not happy with how I fixed it and need a better solution
<xet7> mustard5: thanks, I got it fixed by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows instructions, reinstalled grub and everything works now! :)
<infowolfe> i'd really like to intercept the autoload of ipw2200 on boot, but i can't seem to find trace of ipw2200 in /etc
<mustard5> xet7, your a star :)  I would have been lost ;)
<rob_p> senectus:  Oh yeah... how's that?
<Crasp> did anybody build tenebrae (quake 1 client) succesfully on ubuntu?
<aftertaf> infowolfe:  look in /etc/init.d
<intelikey> giany911 'tar -xzf file.tar.gz ;cd file ;ls '    and read the instructions
<webwolf_27> gainy911, you'll need to extract the tarball, then run configure in the source dir. then make, and (as root) make install
<tris622ph> how do i fix this ->CRITICAL **: gtk_pizza_put: assertion `pizza != NULL' failed
<tris622ph> d
<tris622ph> pls help
<ReVarre> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4700
<mustard5> ReVarre, good work :)
<infowolfe> aftertaf, for what, exactly... /etc/hotplug has _no_ mention of ipw2200
<ReVarre> mustard5: Thank you :)
<senectus> rob_p, I replaced all referances to 192.168.254.2 with www.modmeup.net then added into the hosts an entry for 192.168.254.2 www.modmeup.net modmeup.net and I had to do it for my internal PC's :-(
<infowolfe> hence, /etc/init.d/ would be insignificant, right?
<aftertaf> infowolfe:  ohhh its a module ...;
<rob_p> senectus:  Oh... nevermind.  I see!  You used static links instead of relative links.  Oh well.  Works.
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok...now do the sudo apt-get update and show me the output in another pastebin link please
<aftertaf> infowolfe:  apt-get install weekend ;)
<aftertaf> infowolfe:  hmm try putting it in blasklist then
<infowolfe> aftertaf, ssh $office apt-get --purge remove aftertaf
<infowolfe> ;-)
<infowolfe> aftertaf, where's this blacklist?
<tris622ph> i pasted it
<tris622ph> how do i fix that
<human_error> just installed fluxbox. no text appears for menus!
<fukngruv> trying to use terminal for ftp using command line: wget ftp://ftp3.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2   Just sits their and never connects
<ReVarre> mustard5: I seem to made a mistake, this was the updated one I just pasted. :o
<infowolfe> fukngruv, use --passive
<tris622ph> i am trying to run a program, that is compiled in wxWidget library
<aftertaf> infowolfe:  hehe thx :)   its in /etc/hotplug i think
<fukngruv> how?
<infowolfe> aftertaf, thx
<mustard5> ReVarre, open up the one on your computer then  with cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<senectus> rob_p, SOmeone on the forum mentioned that pdns or dnsmasq might work.. so I'll try them later
<infowolfe> fukngruv, wget --help | grep passive
<human_error> xsession-errors reads "Failed to read: session.tabs"
<aftertaf> fukngruv:  try same thing but with http://
<mustard5> ReVarre, cat /etc/apt/source.list
<infowolfe> aftertaf, his firewall's blocking active ftp, i'm sure ;-)
<mustard5> ReVarre, paste the output in the pastebin
<rob_p> senectus:  Are you trying to host the site on your local machine?
<aftertaf> mine blocks everyting
<tris622ph> i guess it is in the gtk lib
<senectus> rob_p, I really _really_ don't like adding in entries into hosts files.. it's an ugly hack that'll bite me later on down the track
<aftertaf> i'd try wget http://
<human_error> anybody using fluxbox?
<ReVarre> It said the file or cat do not excist
<aftertaf> ReVarre:  sources.list
<infowolfe> fukngruv, wget http is probably easier ;-)
<mustard5> ReVarre, doh..my typo sorry
<aftertaf> infowolfe:   :] 
<senectus> rob_p, on a stand alone PC inside my network
<mustard5> ReVarre, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> mustard5:  sportted, but remained silent ;)
<rob_p> senectus:  Yeah.  I hear ya!  I don't use them much either. :-)
<mustard5> aftertaf, hehe
<ReVarre> mustard5: hehe, now it worked
<infowolfe> aftertaf, if you ever need users beaten, ping me, i'm usually in #lighttpd, i'm pretty good at it ;-)
<fukngruv> changed ftp to http and it still won't connect
* infowolfe makes like a bofh and tortures the lusers
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok paste in pastebin and send me the link ;)
<senectus> rob_p, the problem I have is better stated here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91847
<aftertaf> fukngruv:  arf ok no web server there then... you behind a proxy too?
<fukngruv> no proxy
<rob_p> senectus:  And I take it, you have only 1 publicly accessible IP address which is used by your NAT router, etc.
<aftertaf> fukngruv:  cos youll need to let wget know about that in the wgetrc file
<aftertaf> oh oki
<ReVarre> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4702
<rob_p> senectus:  I'll go read the thread...
<senectus> rob_p, yupp thats the trick
<mustard5> ReVarre, thanks...
<fukngruv> no proxy on home router
<fukngruv> I am the primary pc
<senectus> rob_p, hmm I wonder if my ISP will sell me more IP's :-)
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok run sudo apt-get update   and paste the output of that in the pastebin and send me the link
<rob_p> senectus:  Many are willing to!  Can't hurt to ask.
<aftertaf> fukngruv:  dude:      http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2
<fukngruv> one sec....
<aftertaf> my ff d/loads it that way
<aftertaf> ;)
* aftertaf does a little jitty :] 
<fukngruv> thanks
<ReVarre> Mine is on english, you wont understand much, but I can translate what some of the words mean if you want me to
<ReVarre> Oops I mean swedish =)
<mustard5> ReVarre, its ok..just paste it :)
<krolden> anyone know if /etc/limits is used when you use PAM? (it has a config in /etc/security/limits.conf too)
<ReVarre> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4703
<mustard5> ReVarre, thanks..
<ReVarre> mustard5: 3B isn't that much, is this a error? :)
<intelikey> krolden looks more like limits uses pam
<senectus> rob_p, hmmm web site doesn't mention that i can.. :-/ will give them a call tomorrow and find out.. thanks for the help btw :-)
<rob_p> senectus:  In the meantime, using static links  for all your links, with full urls should do the trick for external visitors.  To handle internal hosts however, you could run a caching DNS server configured to provide recursive queries and caching for your local network, as well as faking authoritative responses for your domain.  That way internal hosts would truly think that modmeup.net resolvs to your internal IP address.
<mustard5> ReVarre, I think the error might be in your command to install...because everything looks good so far
<mustard5> ReVarre, what 'las' ?
<ReVarre> mustard5: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<ReVarre> mustard5: ls = read
<rob_p> senectus:  You'd have the benefits of a local caching DNS server as well as name resolution for your domain (from the internal network's point of view).
<mustard5> ReVarre, and 'bra' ?
<ReVarre> mustard5: bra = Good
<aftertaf> !cli
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok do the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<senectus> rob_p, wouldn't I be better off just making the server do DHCP/DNS and turning off dhcp on the router?
<mustard5> ReVarre, paste the ouptut to pastebin too please
<rob_p> senectus:  External visitors wouldn't be using your DNS at all so there's no issue there.  Should work out pretty good.  However, getting another IP would be the better alternative. :-)
<rob_p> senectus:  Yes!
<ReVarre> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4704
<slew> mustard5, thanks, that java thing worked great. =] 
<mustard5> ReVarre, you are logged in as root?
<ReVarre> mustard5: correct.
<mustard5> slew, well done ;)
<mustard5> ReVarre, hmmm...I wonder whether that is the issue
<drugo_O> salve a tutti...
<ReVarre> Let me try with not using root :)
<drugo_O> c' qualcuno per supporto tecnico??
<mustard5> ReVarre, k
<senectus> rob_p, hmmm thanks.. I'll look into it :-) It's nearly 11pm here and I have a Gym appointment with my very own tourt^H^H Personal Trainer at 6 am.. I need my ugly sleep :-P
<senectus> rob_p, thanks again
<rob_p> senectus:  Ok.  No prob!  Good luck!
<ReVarre> mustard5: Now it asks for the password, should I enter the roots password?
<mustard5> ReVarre, user password
<drugo_O> i have installed ubuntu on  AMD 64 but there is many problems...
<mustard5> ReVarre, Ubuntu normally has root disabled and uses sudo instead of root
<ReVarre> Still it could not fint it.
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok..I am officially stumped :)
<ReVarre> mustard5: I know, I was desperate and enabled it :)
<senectus> hey before I go... does anyone know if there are any other "Free virtual PC" sites out there? My cosmopod.com account doesn't work and I could do with a set of eye's on the outside of my network..
<mustard5> ReVarre, try searching for it in synaptic package manager
<mustard5> ReVarre, its in System>>Administration>>Synaptic Package Manager
<drugo_O> usb modems drivers is not be found...
<mustard5> ReVarre, use the search field in that application
<ReVarre> mustard5: Some results there, one of them was "libflash-mozplugin"
<mustard5> ReVarre, k wait a tick ..I'll read that one
<ReVarre> mustard5: Alright. :)
<Gerrath> I just got a Athlon 64bit CPU and now I'm trying to figure out which Ubuntu distro to use: 32 or 64.  It seems like a lot of people recommend the 32 because of issues with certain programs in the 64 bit enviroment.
<mustard5> ReVarre, try that one
<HiddenWolf> Gerrath, mostly openoffice, binary crap and codecs
<mustard5> ReVarre, I have both in my synaptic
<ReVarre> It's downloading now
<Gerrath> HiddenWolf, can you use the linux32 to run those or do you need to use chroot and set up an entire 32 bit environment?
<mustard5> ReVarre, its very strange, because i have both that one and the flashplugin-nonfree
<HiddenWolf> Gerrath, no clue. Never tried it. :)
<HiddenWolf> Gerrath, open office should work btw, just not gracefully.
<ReVarre> mustard5: Yea, but now flash works on firefox splendid! Thanks
<Gerrath> HiddenFly, Thanks.  I'm starting to think that the added benifit of the 64bit version is not worth the effort.
<Gerrath> until it is better supported.
<HiddenWolf> Gerrath, what benefit? ;) save for bragging rights. ;)
<Gerrath> HiddenWolf, I think your right.
<mustard5> ReVarre, read this though... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<ReVarre> mustard5: ok
<mustard5> ReVarre, are you on amd64?
<ReVarre> mustard5: yes.
<mustard5> ReVarre, hahahahaha
* mustard5 kicks himself :)
<intelikey> hehhe my 64 is one binarry diget bigger than your 32 !
<ReVarre> mustard5: What up now? :p
<mustard5> ReVarre, ok..that was the problem :)
<Gerrath> lol
<mustard5> ReVarre, flashplugin-nonfree doesnt work on amd64 :)
<mustard5> ReVarre, read that link though....
<mustard5> ReVarre, there is more to do
<ReVarre> mustard5: haha, funny how stuff can go wrong... And yea, I'll read it
<pinucset> one think. I'm the admin of http://grafics.pina.be and i'm trying to add google analytics to my web. I've pasted the source at my index.html but google says that it doesn't founds anything. Somebody can take a look at my webpage source please?
<mustard5> ReVarre, you had me really mystified on that one :)
<mustard5> ReVarre, I know what to ask next time :)
<Gerrath> mustard5, are you running the 64 bit Ubuntu?
<mustard5> Gerrath, nope
<ReVarre> mustard5: I felt really confused myself ;)
<Gerrath> mustard5, opps I meant to ask Revarre, sorry.
<Gerrath> ReVarre, are you running the Ubuntu 64 bit?
<ReVarre> Gerrath: Yes.
<Gerrath> ReVarre, what do you think of it verses the 32 bit?  Have you installed wine and other 32 bit only apps on it?
<ReVarre> Gerrath: I am sorry to inform you that I am new to the whole linux scene.
<Gerrath> ReVarre, no problem :)
<ReVarre> Gerrath: But fact is that I could try to install a 32 bit program, to see if it supports both
<ubuntu> hello
<mustard5> welcome ubuntu
<Gerrath> ReVarre, don't worry about it I will try it myself.  I can just install both Ubuntu 32 and 64.
<ubuntu> hi
<elwood> hi guys
<ubuntu> Hi mustand5
<mustard5> hey elwood
<ubuntu> Hi elwood
<ReVarre> Gerrath: Ok :)
<mustard5> ubuntu, whats up?
<elwood> really happy to configure this with adsl
<elwood> i love pppoe
<ubuntu> That's the first time I use the ubuntu.
<ubuntu> you know ubuntu?
<mustard5> ubuntu, this is the ubuntu support channel :)
<ReVarre> Should I install drivers with "Linux AMD64/EM64T" or "Linux IA64" ?
<ubuntu> oh, how to change my name?
<ubuntu> I just use the default name. ;)
<ubuntu> Mustand5, there?
<mustard5> ReVarre, I'm not sure..what vid card you using?
<mustard5> ubuntu, I am
<ReVarre> mustard5: nVIDIA Geforce FX 5900XT"
<mustard5> ReVarre, I wonder whether nvidia-glx works on 64 bit :)
<mustard5> ReVarre, hehe
<kart_> i am on hoary - now want to upgreade to breezy using cd, how it will be ? a disaster or clean thing?
<elwood> uhm what about at radeon?i have a nvidia in the past...i need to get driver from apt-get or i can use the "ati" of xorg?
<mustard5> ReVarre, I'm cautious now ;)
<mustard5> ReVarre, search for nvidia-glx in synaptic and read the description
<geargolem>  Using synaptic to get blender 2.37a in breezy leaves me with no or abysmal backface culling, but I have script support.  Using 2.40 I have no script support but culling works fine?
<ReVarre> mustard5: Ok thanks, but what is glx? :P
<mustard5> ReVarre, its the name of the nvidia driver package in the repositories, thats about all I know
<ubuntu> test
<mustard5> ubuntu, you know how to change your nick?
<intelikey> kart_ seeing that no one eles has answered you,  unless you are on dialup it would be better to use apt-get to upgrade.
<Courager> Hi all
<pensee> Hi
<Courager> Hello pensee
<mustard5> kart_, it works..but follow the breezy upgrade guide
<pensee> any know how can I compile all my uubuntu
<mustard5> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<kart_> intelikey, ok - but i am thinking that cd is handy --
<pensee> ?
<elwood> kart_, apt-get is the safety one
<esj> how does one load a local .deb
<pensee> ??
<esj> I have a local copy of a .deb file
<mustard5> kart_, you see the link from ubotu?
<fukngruv> my mozilla-mplayer wont play video it buffers starts then stops before i see the video
<pensee> Can I compile all my package on ubuntu ?
<mustard5> kart_, read the first lines carefully in the guide
<esj> I would like to install it
<Dr_Willis> pensee,  i guess you could... but why bother.
<zerokarmaleft> so i'm trying to get wpa_supplicant to work with my laptop, which is simple enough to configure...it seems to authenticate with my router ok, but i can't get a dhcp lease
<intelikey> esj is it for ubuntu or debian ?
<kart_> mustard5, ok
<pensee> Dr_Willis, because I have a slow machine
<zerokarmaleft> pensee: how would rebuilding everything help your situation?
<esj> I think debian.  it is an update on the hl-5170dn driver from drother
<Dr_Willis> zerokarmaleft,  yea . i was going to ask pensee  of that 'logic'
<pensee> zerokarmaleft: binary distrib are slower than source ditrib
<pensee> ,,,
<fukngruv> mplayer won't play video Im sure it's somthing simple please help
<wftl> Can someone point me to an *ahem* official (proposed) feature set for Dapper?
<Dr_Willis> pensee,  ive never seen that actually proven.
<intelikey> well esj it may break things then, but the command if you want to take the chance is 'sudo dpkg -i <file.deb> '
<pensee> if i compile mostly everything it will more speed
<tris622ph> how do i add build-essential in default install?
<mustard5> fukngruv, you installed w32codecs?
<fukngruv> yes
<mustard5> tris622ph, sudo apt-get build-essential ?
<trappist> forgot 'install'
<mustard5> tris622ph, sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<mustard5> trappist, thanks  :)
<esj> well the 5170dn driver is *broken* already.  I've had a windows only printer sitting here in my office for 6 months
<Dr_Willis> pensee,  - thats what we are getting at... you MAY gain perhaps a few % in some benchmarks.. but proberly not anything noticeable.. and the ones you compiled ones will be identical to the ones allready made.
<Courager> who knows how to login to MSN?
<tris622ph> no, i mean i don't have an internet connection at home. i just want to download it here and install the build-essential. i guess i need to edit the ubuntu.iso file
<intelikey> esj just wanted you to know that things made for debian are not always compatable with ubuntu.
<tris622ph> is it in the module folder?
<mustard5> tris622ph, its on the CD
<esj> should have bought another printer but duplex support in the linux world is a bit hard to come by
<mustard5> tris622ph, so apt-get will get it from the CD for you
<youngcoder> what is the command to convert a rpm file?
<fanopnaic> youngcoder: alien
<mustard5> tris622ph, if you have the CD in your sources.list  and you should on a default install
<youngcoder> fanopnaic, so just alien whatever.rpm?
<fanopnaic> !tell youngcoder about alien
<youngcoder> fanopnaic, thanks
<mustard5> tris622ph, are you understanding what i am saying?
<Pinguii> hi
<tris622ph> u mean it will search in the CD?
<Pinguii> wieso muss ich immer meine eth0 verbindung
<mustard5> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Pinguii> ssorry
<elwood> guys are you ready for linuxday?
<_jason> elwood when and what is linuxday
<kart_> any one from india here?
<Dr_Willis> Whens the next "Talk like a Pirate Day!"
<Dr_Willis> :P
<herni> please help a n00b... where is the 'organize' menu in rhythmbox player?
<herni> this is embarrassing...
<intelikey> well i've never even seen rythmbox
<jasongrieves> wow quiet today
<jasongrieves> anybody know what would prevent me from typing anything into the gdm login
<jasongrieves> enter key works
<jasongrieves> because it then goes to the password field
<mustard5> jasongrieves, havent heard that problem before :)
<jasongrieves> i know its a gnome problem
<intelikey> is it not typing or is it just not echoing text to the screen ?
<jasongrieves> nope, keys are not being recognized
<zyga_> hello
<jasongrieves> i typed username and pass
<zyga_> I've got some problems with libapache-mod-python2.4
<jasongrieves> and it didn't recognize them
<zyga_> I get this when trying to run sample script
<zyga_> [Fri Nov 18 16:29:17 2005]  [error]  [client 10.0.0.2]  python_handler: make_obcallback returned no obCallBack!
<ceej> is there anyway to set display at 32 bit instead of 24?
<eek|afk> Hi, I'm a linux n00b and was wondering how easy it would be to setup a belkin wireless desktop card with ubuntu? Anyone done it/using one ?
<intelikey> jasongrieves don't know,  file a bug
<jasongrieves> any idea what library might be affecting that?
<jasongrieves> im not even sure where to start poking :)
<mustard5> jasongrieves, I wonder whether you could reconfigure the keyboard...
<mustard5> jasongrieves, a long shot might be to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> jasongrieves, after shutting down X
<esj> eekladk: which belkin card?
<jasongrieves> arlready attempted to reinstall xserver
<jasongrieves> no go
<mustard5> jasongrieves, hmmm..bummer
<jasongrieves> its strange that enter works
<jasongrieves> but no leters work
<ceej> is there anyway to run at 32 bit instead of 24?
<jasongrieves> im in the gtk greeter
<mustard5> jasongrieves, what type of keyboard?
<jasongrieves> so i hit alt + s
<Red-Sox> hmm....linux is very hard to download new things in off the internet
<jasongrieves> which brings up the session
<jasongrieves> correctly
<jasongrieves> standard 102 keys
<_jason> Red-Sox, what do you mean
<jasongrieves> IBM
<eek|afk> The part number is: F5D7001uk
<esj> intelikey:  it worked and I can now print from ubuntu.  looks like there is some duplex support too
<mustard5> jasongrieves, very strange
<mustard5> jasongrieves, have you just installed?
<intelikey> happy for ya esj  :)
<jasongrieves> mustard5 does that make sense? alt + s brings up the session menu
<Red-Sox> _jason: if it isnt a deb, you have to go through the trouble of compiling
<esj> thanks
<jasongrieves> so it recognizes the s key
<mustard5> jasongrieves, I'm not even sure..I have never tried it
<jasongrieves> or at least te key bindings for the menu does
<esj> next task is getting java in firefox running (but not now)
<mustard5> jasongrieves, try doing it again maybe?
<mustard5> jasongrieves, entering username and password?
<esj> this is my wife;s machine
<jasongrieves> ok just like in xchatwhe nyou want to go to top menu alt + x will get you X-chat menu
<jasongrieves> mustard5 typng username isn't accepted
<_jason> Red-Sox, i guess but most of the stuff is available through the repositories.  I think that's even easier than downloading.
<jasongrieves> after typing
<jasongrieves> and hitting enter
<jasongrieves> it doesn't think i entered a username
<intelikey> jasongrieves you don't have any broken packages do you ?
<mustard5> jasongrieves, so it never goes to password?
<Red-Sox> _jason: yes I agree, but not everything I want is
<jasongrieves> nope
<BigKahuna> Anybody have vmware installed?
<jasongrieves> intelikey not that I am aware of, command line works fine 2
<jasongrieves> *shrugs*
<jasongrieves> i just wish i knew what package could affect that
<ceej> has anyone got 32bit with ubuntu?
<jasongrieves> metacity?
<jasongrieves> window manager, nah
<lightsource> Disk Mounter mounts my drives fine, however, for my winswap drive, I have to mount it every time I startup. How do I eliminate that?
<BigKahuna> I just installed vmware and now I cont execute the config script. "Permission Denied" But I have read/write permission to the file. Any ideas?
<mustard5> jasongrieves, is it a new install?
<intelikey> jasongrieves you can scan /var/log  for any gdm errors.
<mustard5> intelikey, good idea :)
<jasongrieves> intelikey thakns i thouhgt it reported to .xsession-errors in ~/
<mustard5> lightsource, winswap?
<jasongrieves> mustard5 yes
<lightsource> mustard5, its just the partition I use to swap windows files from linux files, vice versa.
<lightsource> mustard5, it also has my music in it.
<mustard5> lightsource, ah ok
<zerokarmaleft> BigKahuna: are you running 'sudo vmware-config.pl'?
<mustard5> lightsource, I have a script that will do that for you
<intelikey> jasongrieves how can it until you login  ~  is not set to anything?
<lightsource> is it fstab?>
<mustard5> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<lightsource> mustard5, is it the winmac_fstab?
<mustard5> lightsource, yeah
<lightsource> mustard5, I have that
<jasongrieves> intelikey right forgot about that
<mustard5> lightsource, it doesnt work to well if you have the drive mounted and in fstab already
<jasongrieves> intelikey only after a login
<jasongrieves> yeah nothing wrong in thee
<jasongrieves> there
<BigKahuna> zerokarmaleft, Yes, exactly that.
<lightsource> mustard5, the drives mount fine, its jus that when I start up the computer, they have to be mounted manually, rather than auto like my other 3 partitions
<mustard5> lightsource, to get it working for me I had to umoun the partition and remove the fstab entry first
<lightsource> how do I remove it?
<nino> hi all
<mustard5> lightsource, to remove the fstab entry?
<jasongrieves> could it be the glib library maybe?
<jasongrieves> i just dont know
<ninod> hi laa
<lightsource> lightsource, yes
<lightsource> oops
<lightsource> lol
<Dr_Willis> fstab editing fundamentals. :P
<lightsource> mustard5, yes
<mustard5> lightsource, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jasongrieves> i ran gnome-session and recieve Error converting results of strftime to UTF-8: Error during conversion: unknown error (9)
<mustard5> lightsource, backup the fstab first
<human_error> help! i got errors running fluxbox: http://pastebin.com/434375
<intelikey> mustard5 ok but umount is not required for editing fstab......
<jasongrieves> glib/gdate.c:1442
<mustard5> lightsource, then remove all entried for windows drives in fstab...umount all the partitions and run the script
<mustard5> lightsource, no its not for editing..its for getting the script to run properly
<mustard5> lightsource, as I said the script doesnt seem to work to well if you have entries in fstab already for your windows partitions and if they are already mounted
* intelikey makes a note of that.....    not having ntfs leaves a disadvantage.
<mustard5> intelikey, hehe..I thought you were lightsource
<mustard5> hehehe
<mustard5> doh
<lightsource> mustard5, so.. what do I do?
<lightsource> mustard5, I'm confused, do i still follow ur instructions?
<mustard5> lightsource, first backup fstab
<intelikey> lightsource yes
<lightsource> mustard5, done
<mustard5> lightsource, then edit fstab ...removing all entries for windows drives..
<orbx> robotgeek > I'm still having problems with apache and php :(
<robotgeek> orbx: hmm, k
<robotgeek> orbx: what does it say now
<lightsource> mustard5, there are 3 drives with a # line saying "#Added by winmac_fstab utility"
<mustard5> lightsource, yep take them all out
<lightsource> mustard5, then at the top, there is like /dev/sda1, /dev/hda, /dev/hdc5
<lightsource> mustard5, dev/hdc5 being my winswap
<mustard5> lightsource, the windows drives are the one with ntfs file format or possible vfat
<orbx> robotgeek: i edited the file you told me to and it still tries to save the php sorce insted of executing the code.
<intelikey> in /etc/fstab the third field(for most things) will tell the fs type lightsource
<mustard5> *possibly
<robotgeek> orbx: did you restart apache
<orbx> source*
<Janbanan> When i try to open video-files with totem it says "The video output is in use by another application". How do I fix this?
<freemanen> How do get audacity able to record?
<mustard5> lightsource, pastebin your fstab if you have doubts
<lightsource> k
<orbx> robotgeek: how do you restart it, i have tried many ways and none seem to work
<intelikey> freemanen on the icon bar select the device to record from ?
<lightsource> mustard5, http://pastebin.com/434381
<mustard5> lightsource, k
<orbx> robotgeek > and do you get a message saying that apache has been restarted?
<robotgeek> orbx: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<lightsource> intelikey, http://pastebin.com/434381
<mustard5> lightsource, take out lines 7 to 13
<freemanen> dosen't understand that you mean?
<lightsource> mustard5, do you use starting from 1 or 0?
<maegus> Morning All
<orbx> robotgeek > when i type that code it executes without a error message but does and says nothing more
<maegus> Have  Video Card Question, if anyone has a chance...Thanks
<mustard5> lightsource, what do you mean?
<intelikey> lightsource looks like all you need is to add auto
<mustard5> lightsource, I meant remove the drives that are mentioned in lines 7 to 13 in your pastebin of fstab
<lightsource> mustard5, I know, but do you start from 1 or 0
<robotgeek> orbx: check the error log at /var/log/apache2/
<lightsource> mustard5, you know how in linux 1 is really 0?
<mustard5> lightsource, thats in grub
<lightsource> mustard5, oh alright lol.
<mustard5> lightsource, thats ok :)
<intelikey> ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0      <--that to this-->  auto,ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<lightsource> mustard5, so start at "/dev/hda"
<intelikey> in those lines that winmac_fstab added
<lightsource> lol nevermind
<lightsource> ok
<lightsource> I got it
<lightsource> now what do I do
<lightsource> mustard5, I saved
<mustard5> lightsource, umount all the windows partitions
<peterbe> Hi all, what's the name of that file on most linuxes filled with lots of words? I saw a friend doing a grep on it the other day to discover some possible domain names based on an ending.
<lightsource> I tried earlier.
<lightsource> k
<peterbe> It's some sort of english corpus
<lightsource> Oh
<lightsource> alright
<lightsource> they're unmounted
<mustard5> lightsource, run the script
<lightsource> double click or do I run it in terminal? I forgt?
<orbx> robotgeek > both the error and access log are empty.
<coz> hello all can someone explain my next entry?
<coz>  Usage: oodcmd -[qrw]  [-a | -m security-mode]  [-s | f file-list]  /dev/name
<coz>    -a --analyse    analyze mode
<coz>    -f --file       only process given files
<coz>    -m --mode       security mode during defragmentation:
<coz>                    0 = off, 1 = on (default)
<coz>    -q --silent     supress output
<coz>    -u --unsafe     skip e2fsck
<mustard5> lightsource, I'll get the link ..one second
<coz>    -w --waitkey    waits for keystroke after finishing
<robotgeek> coz: don't paste in here
<coz> ok
<lightsource> mustard5, if you're trying to get me to download it, I already have it
<DrBair> I have a bit of an issue, I can't login to gnome using one username.  Any ideas?
<mustard5> lightsource, no..the instructions for running it are on the page.. :)
<mustard5> lightsource, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<robotgeek> orbx: that's weird, really really weird. i would suggest that you check your path :)
<Hali_303> hi! what package contains iwconfig in ubuntu? for configuring wireless cards
<robotgeek> Hali_303: wireless-tools
<mustard5> lightsource, sudo ./winmac_fstab
<Hali_303> thx
<lightsource> mustard, thnx
<lightsource> mustard5, thnx
<mustard5> lightsource, its working now?
<BigKahuna> Ok just installed vmware, getting "Permission Denied" when trying to run config script and the uninstall script. I have read/write permission and Im using sudo. What gives?
<orbx> robotgeek > I have learned from my last mistake! But whats it suposed to say after apache has been restarted?
<mustard5> lightsource, I suppose you have to boot to find out
<coz> can someone explain this   http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Px5GFU70.html
<DonVincenzo> Why winetools and Wine mutually exclude themselves with Synaptic ?
<robotgeek> orbx: * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)...done
<mustard5> BigKahuna, I wish I knew
<lightsource> mustard5, yes its working
<lightsource> mustard5, thnx alot
<mustard5> lightsource, k...I suppose rebooting is the acid test
<mustard5> lightsource, you going to test with a boot?
<lightsource> mustard5, what do you mean? I'm using them right now
<mustard5> lightsource, yeah but you said they dont mount on boot
<lightsource> ohh
<lightsource> well I'm pretty confident they will
<mustard5> lightsource, ok :)
<lightsource> mustard5, how do I rename them?
<geodrive> Suddenly i am not able to download any more with apt-get... :( (I updated the sources as xplained on http://ubuntuguide.org/) Im probably missing some obvious error, but it worked fine before...
<lightsource> mustard5, because its like... "0 GB Disk (hdc5)"
<mustard5> lightsource, you need to change the name of the directory they are mounted on
<robotgeek> orbx: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html , very easy to setup
<mustard5> lightsource, and direct them to mount on the renamed directory in fstab under mount point
<orbx> robotgeek > in the folder of init.d, there doesn't seem to be a sheel file named apache, should there be?
<jessid> hello. like always, I have a little question...now the problem is with my usb memory...I was recording a file (120MB) and suddenly an error...then...I could never write again...it says that the device is mounted only to read...
<mustard5> lightsource, they are all using directories in /media/ I would think
<robotgeek> orbx: yes, if you have apache installed
<Legout> hi. anybody in here can help me? ive got some videos as .avi or .mpg. How can i burn a (s)vcd with this files??
<Nebular> ok so I have a printer server running on a breezy live cd I created with bootcdwrite. I'm using cups and IPP. When I try to print from windows I get ReadClient: 4 IPP Read Error!. anyone have any ideas?
<Legout> k3b tells me they are in a wrong format
<orbx> i have it installed... I can access local host
<jessid> the problem is that I dont know where is mounted, nor what i have to do, because it is not in /etc/fstab
<Nebular> my web searches haven't revealed much
<mustard5> lightsource, backup your fstab before playing with it ;)
<robotgeek> orbx: cool
<jessid> some idea to mount it again read/write?
<Nebular> also the windows printer test page prints fine
<lightsource> mustard5, ok I backed it up.
<lightsource> mustard5, the only one not using the /media/ directory is using the /mnt/ directory
<mustard5> lightsource, k well you can play to your heart content now.....just restore from backup if you find you mess it up
<styx__> how can i install vlc on ubuntu?
<Nebular> wait just tried it again, test page from windows didn't print fine
<styx__> sry for this question but im a newbie^^
<robotgeek> orbx: does it recognise the php mimetype now?
<lightsource> mustard5, do you have a guide or somthing? or a manual for what to do, becuase I'm absolutley lost.
<mustard5> lightsource, create a new directory in /mnt/ with the name you like and mount that device on that directory under the mount point option in fstab
<funkyHat> styx__, sudo apt-get install vlc
<funkyHat> styx__, or search in synaptic for vlc
<orbx> robotgeek: nope
<_jason> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<mustard5> lightsource, well I could walk you through it I suppose
<orbx> robotgeek > doesn't open the php file in browser, tries to download it
<Pu7o> has anyone here ever used Lsongs?
<robotgeek> orbx: so, you have apache2 running, but not the php part. hmm
<_jason> styx__, have you enabled the universe repository?
<coz> would someone be willing to look at this and try to exolain it to me?   http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Px5GFU70.html
<styx__> funkyHat, do i have to download a package or is it pre-installed?
<funkyHat> styx__, see what jason said ^
<funkyHat> * _jason
<styx__> @jason oh what's that?
<styx__> ^^
<lightsource> mustard5, negative about that /mnt/ everything is in media now. How do I delete the old folders since I don't have permission?
<swetko> hi
<_jason> ubotu, tell styx__ about repos
<robotgeek> orbx: did you uncomment the lines i told yesterday?
<teja> when I run mplayer, I got ""Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<teja> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts."".  And when I run  "" sudo echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<teja> "" , I got ""bash: /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq: Permission denied
<teja> "".  how to get around this?
<mustard5> lightsource, so you've made all new folders and changed the mountpoints in fstab?
<DrBair> I have a bit of an issue, I can't login to gnome using one username.  Any ideas? Also I'm now noticing I can't start a second login screen either
<coz> change permissions
<orbx> robotgeek > yes
<pinucset> somebody of tehre has google analytics in his page? it doesnt work in mine :S
<swetko> how could I install midnight commander,   I run  ./configure and it says I need glib ver >=1.2.6 and i have 2.0
<garyc> hello
<lightsource> mustard5, I didn't change anything, all I did was what you told me to do as far as deleting the lines starting at 7, and then running fstab, I run fstab and now all the old mount point names are still there
<coz> DeBair have you tried changing permissions?
<garyc> hi folks
<mustard5> lightsource, oh ok..show me the output of ls /media/ in pastebin
<swetko> how could I install midnight commander,   I run  ./configure and it says I need glib ver >=1.2.6 and i have 2.0
<robotgeek> orbx: well, if you are having difficulties setting up apache, go to the apachefriends link i gave you. and use that. make sure you get rid of all the apache stuff you installed
<garyc> got a proftp problem
<DrBair> coz: what files might need permissions changed?
<mustard5> lightsource, cd /media  the ls
<snoogert> hi, i'm unable to download source by synaptic (i've already added the deb-src in sources.list), how can i do?
<coz> If you want to delete files that you have no permissions for you can change the permissions
<orbx> robotgeek > i'm gunna keep on trying because i want to have more custom things on apache as i go along
<lightsource> mustard5, yea I figured to cd a litle while ago
<mustard5> lightsource, I'm just curious what directories you have in there :)
<robotgeek> orbx: hmm, hold on. let me paste my conf files, so you have something to go by
<lightsource> mustard5, http://pastebin.com/434394
<styx__> can anyone help me?
<coz> what's the problem styx/
<mustard5> lightsource, hmmm you sure you know which ones are not being used anymore?
<garyc> windows clients are timing out waiting for a directory structure after they authenticate in there ie explorer (proftpd)
<styx__> what's the universe repository?
<coz> sexcopter????
<mustard5> lightsource, just make sure they are empty before removing them ;)
<_jason> styx__, did you read what ubotu sent you in a private message?
<mustard5> lightsource, you could try gksudo nautilus
<lightsource> mustard5, what is that?
<styx__> i didn't get a message
<styx__> :(
<_jason> ubotu, tell styx__ about repos
<mustard5> lightsource,  that will open up a nautilus window with permission to remove those directories
<intelikey> <coz> If you want to delete files that you have no permissions for you can change the permissions <--- ah if you have to use sudo to chmod why not just use sudo to rm ???
<_jason> styx__, you should have one now, do you see it?
<lightsource> mustard5, so run gksudo nautilus?
<mustard5> lightsource, don't delete the directories that your current fstab is mounting the drives on though
<coz> not chmod chown
<styx__> it just shows this message:You probably got spammed by ubotu. ubotu was added to your ignore list, and will be ignored for 1 hour.
<styx__> -
<styx__> * Added ubotu!*@* to ignore list for 3600 secs
<mustard5> lightsource, yeah
<yoni> Hello, im writing from bitchx (terminal client) - X won't work... i get weird errors with linpng12... i tried reinstalling it, but it remains the same. Any ideas?
<styx__> what can id do?
<boris`````> it doesn't work because you're a bitch
<robotgeek> orbx: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4709 is my apache2.conf file
<robotgeek> boris`````: language
<_jason> styx__, lol you blocked ubotu D:  well see this but try to unblock ubotu (in case he needs to send you something in the future) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Janbanan> Where do I control the TV-out? Used to do it in catalyst when i used win.
<swetko> how could I install midnight commander,   I run  ./configure and it says I need glib ver >=1.2.6 and i have 2.0
<garyc> who can help with proftp
<styx__> jason, thx i will read it
<coz> would someone read this and try to explain it?  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Px5GFU70.html
<BlueEagle> garyc: sudo nano /etc/proftpd.conf <= change type from inetd to standalone and sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<lightsource> mustard5, ok I deleted what I wanted to delete, now... do I just go in nautilus and rename the mounts?
<Mindtzar> could someone tell me how to add hardware? because ubuntu hasn't recognised my optical mouse
<mustard5> lightsource, not quite
<robotgeek> orbx: do you have the same things in your file?
<BlueEagle> garyc: Be sure to alter the other settings to your liking while you're altering the config file.
<_ice9> I get this error when trying to compile a eggdrop
<yoni> can someone help me? i haven't done anything special and X won't come up... when it start coming up it says it can't load the background png image... when i tried running something from the terminal it said there are errors with libpng12... pleae help me out :\
<intelikey> lol coz
<_ice9> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mustard5> lightsource, make new directories with the names you like
<Mindtzar> could someone tell me how to add hardware? because ubuntu hasn't recognised my optical mouse
<BlueEagle> _ice9: installed build essentials?
<coz> intelikey ?????
<garyc> BlueEagle, yes I am running in stand alone   what else
<_ice9> ???
<BlueEagle> garyc: what else what?
<mustard5> lightsource, then change the fstab mount points to those directories for each drive
<Mindtzar> [=
<BlueEagle> garyc: did you start it with sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<BlueEagle> ?
<DonVincenzo> is anyone using wine+MSN+webcam ?
<intelikey> it is the help message from oddcmd lol    man oddcmd coz
<aet> _ice9: theres a packagane named build-essentials
<BlueEagle> !build_essentials
<ubotu> BlueEagle: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<_ice9> so apt-get install buiild essentials
<aet> s/packagane/package/
<_ice9> or no
<Mindtzar> DonVincenzo, I couldn't get MSN to work in wine
<yoni> no1 experienced these problems with libpng12?
<coz> yes oodcmd i am trying the beta but cannot get it to work except once accdentally
<jbroome> Mindtzar: that's a feature, not a bug. :)
<Mindtzar> lol
<mustard5> _ice9, if you don't have it..you need it
<DonVincenzo> Mindtzar: did you took the 7.0 win200 version ?
<garyc> BlueEagle, yes I restart after changes.  windows clients time out after authenticate waiting for a directory structure
<Mindtzar> couldn't find the win2k option
<Mindtzar> version*
<robotgeek> orbx: ??
<intelikey> coz that help message usually means a syntax error.
<BlueEagle> _ice9: sudo aptitude install build_essential
<Pu7o> never mind :)
<_ice9> k
<coz> what help message, it is how to start oodcmd
<Mindtzar> anyhoe, anyone know how to add hadrware?
<DonVincenzo> Mindtzar: you have to choose something like Different Version at the messenger.msn.com
<lucaas> DonVincenzo, have you tried amsn, its pretty msn'ish
<coz> I need to what the parameters mean
<aet> _ice9: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mindtzar> okay DonVincenzo
<intelikey> you did read the man page/s coz
<DonVincenzo> lucaas: yes, but the support for webcam is not yet fisnished
<coz> I talked to O&O and this is what is suppose to show according to them
<coz> i will look at the man pages
<BlueEagle> garyc: A) You rearly need to restart linux after installing software and B) Did you set up any user accounts?
<Mindtzar> anyone please tell me how to add hardware
<garyc> BlueEagle, wsftp and cute ftp work fine because they wait longer   but  my ie clients timeout
<Mindtzar> because ubuntu isn't reocniginsg my mouse
<Mindtzar> :(((
<lucaas> DonVincenzo, okay, but i doubt you get better suport running msn in wine.
<DonVincenzo> lucaas: and it is not for me, I am trying to make somebody migrate, and i wouldn't like her to have to get though cvs ;-)
<_ice9> ouldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build_essential"
<_ice9> The following packages have been kept back:
<_ice9>   acpi-support gtk2-engines-pixbuf libgnutls11 libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin
<_ice9>   libgtk2.0-common
<_ice9> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<orbx> robotgeek > nope still doesn't work, i have your exact file
<robotgeek> _ice9: NEVER PASTE IN HERE
<mustard5> Mindtzar, what type of mouse?
<_ice9> osrry
<_ice9> sorry
<Mindtzar> mustard5, it's an optical PS/2 mouies
<Mindtzar> mouse*
<robotgeek> orbx: did you reload the server?
<BlueEagle> garyc: Well, duh! The obvious solution is to NOT USE IE!!!
<garyc> blue no, I restart the proftpd deamon after mods to the .conf file
<lucaas> DonVincenzo, have a look at easyubuntu, auomagick
<Hali_303> does anyone here work with wlan cards? my systems administrator told me, that our is key is the in the format of abcdefghijklm (13 characters), but iwconfig doesnt accept this..
<lucaas> DonVincenzo, automatix*
<Hali_303> it wants something like xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
<ceej> i just install something using the synaptic package manger and i can't find it anywhere....
<garyc> BlueEagle, no, I restart the proftpd deamon after mods to the .conf file
<mustard5> Mindtzar, you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  preferably with the X server shut down
<lucaas> DonVincenzo, 2of  the pinned threads here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100
<intelikey> well yes "Usage: oodcmd -[qrw]  [-a | -m security-mode]  [-s | f file-list]  /dev/name" is what is supposed to show, if you type 'oddcmd -h '  or something like that.... any syntax error would show that page; i would need to see the command you issued to be able to help.   coz
<_jason> ceej, what did you install
<Mindtzar> okay mustard5
<Mindtzar> can I just ask how I shut the xserver down, stopx
<Mindtzar> ?
<ceej> _jason:slimp3
<garyc> BlueEagle, I agree whole heartedly  I just thought I could speed up the directory output somehow
<mustard5> Mindtzar, I think its ctrl + alt +backspace?
<orbx> robotgeek > it only works if i type sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart, but i typed apache not apache2
<mustard5> Mindtzar, in terminal its sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<orbx> robotgeek > if i type apache2 nothing happens
<lucaas> mulambo, yes, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x
<lucaas> mustard5, *
<mustard5> doh
<ceej> i installed icecast-server too, but couldn't find it anywhere
<robotgeek> orbx: then you don't have apache2, i guess
<garyc> BlueEagle, I tested it and it is slow to give the dir structure the once in it seem fast
<intelikey> Mindtzar [ctrl] [alt] [bs]  will reset X but the dm will restart it unless you kill it to.
<_jason> ceej, sudo updatedb; locate slimp3
<garyc> blue  login seems to take too long also
<mustard5> intelikey, I'll think twice befor I mention that next time :)
<orbx> robotgeek: the apache 2 shell file is in the DIR tho
<mustard5> intelikey, he's gone already :)
<garyc> BlueEagle,  login seems to take too long also
<intelikey> oh yes i see that.
<intelikey> sorry.
<robotgeek> orbx: sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4
<orbx> no php5 i did
<mustard5> intelikey, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop would do it too?
<orbx> done that already robotgeek pbut libapache2-mod-php5
<ceej> _jason:ah that seemed to find it:) but still can't find where to launch it
<intelikey> that should both kill the dm and stop the x server, yes mustard5
<robotgeek> orbx: then you need to change the apache2.conf to add type php5 filetypes
<garyc> BlueEagle, I miss the other responses if they are not red.  is any one else answering and I missed it
<lightsource> mustard5, ok I made the folders
<mustard5> intelikey, thanks
<FranceDragon> mustard5, how do I stop the xserver again :(
<robotgeek> orbx: http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html point#11
<_jason> ceej, you are looking for a launcher in gnome menu?
<yoni> I cant start gnome because libpng somehow got screwed.... any ideas what can i do? :(
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Mindtzar> okay, and how do i recongiure x again
<mustard5> Mindtzar, ok...sorry about that ctrl-alt+backspace stops it but gdm starts it backup so use the command that intelikey put up
<ceej> _jason:i was, but any launcher would be good :)
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mindtzar> okay
<lightsource> mustard5, ok I made the folders
<mustard5> Mindtzar, choose the defaults for anything you dont know the answer for
<intelikey> you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure most all packages.....
<mustard5> lightsource, k
<_jason> ceej, it is probably command line.  If slimp3 doesn't run it, then look in the results of locate for a file in the bin directory. use man page for more info on how to run it I guess.
<xet7> what is good database (mysql) gui for linux? that allows to transfer tables between 2 mysql databases?
<mustard5> lightsource, and did you edit the fstab to reflect the new mount points?
<Lael> Umm... don't shout RTFM, but I have some problems concerning the network about ubuntu... I can't acceess the internet, but it still gets IP adrress from the ISP.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! what repository do i need to add to get scilab? (I think it is supposed to be in one of them but cannot find it) thanks
<lightsource> mustard5, which lines do i edit? the ones that had the names I didn't want?
<mustard5> lightsource, correct...change those names to the path to the folders you created
<coz> Hello again, would someone, who is serious, take a look at this and try to explain the parameters to me?   http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/PlGGls94.html
<mustard5> lightsource, /media/whateveryoucalledit
<garyc> intelikey, i have an update error.  can you help??
<intelikey> multiverse K_Dallas
<intelikey> possable garyc what is the error
<K_Dallas> intelikey, is that multiuniverse or multiverse?
<garyc> intelikey, where can I paste the error so you can see it
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<intelikey>  scilab: (Matrix-based scientific software package (a la  Matlab and Xmath)), section multiverse/math, is optional. Version: 3.0-12 (breezy), Packaged size: 2395 kB, Installed size: 28956 kB
<lightsource> mustard5, done
<MarcN> coz: why do you feel the need to defrag?
<mustard5> lightsource, k
<coz> Iwell, several reasons
<K_Dallas> thanks intelikey
<FabMatt> Hello, do you know ethereall?
<FabMatt> ethereal :D
<chema> Hi, there are some manual for migrate windows 2000 server ti linux+samba?
<mustard5> lightsource, well assuming you have no typos or errors you should be able to umount all the windows drives and the do a mount -a
<coz> First, I am a great follower of O&O software I only use O&O defrag on windows machines
<ProN00b> is it possible to set nautilus up so that for previewing mp3's it starts at a random time instead at their start ?
<orbx> robotgeek > i found out i have apache running as well as apache2, but now i have uninstalled apache i cant access localhost
<MarcN> coz: I've NEVER defragged an ext2/3 filesystem in the 10+ years I've used Linux.
<garyc> intelikey, can I use the #flood here
<coz> second I have had this install of UBuntu on this machine for several months and have noticed a slowing down of the system
<robotgeek> orbx: okay, you need to restart apache2
<ceej> _jason: found it in sbin, its a perl script
<intelikey> yes
<Daniel_Libanori> Hi
<ProN00b> is it possible to set nautilus up so that for previewing mp3's it starts at a random time instead at their start ?
<robotgeek> garyc: using the pastebin is preffered so that it doesn't scroll of
<robotgeek> off
<orbx> robotgeek > same way?
<Daniel_Libanori> can anybody help me?
<n00blar> anyone knows an application, other than minicom, that supports xon/xoff flow control?
<garyc> #flood W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<coz> none the less being the lover of O&O software that I am, I would like to try it
<garyc> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<garyc> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<garyc> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<lightsource> mustard5, im getting unmount errors "umount: /dev/hdc5 mount disagrees with the fstab
<lightsource> "
<coz>  I have several othere llinux defrag utilities but want to try this one first
<mustard5> lightsource, heh
<mustard5> lightsource, what umount comand you entering?
<ProN00b> is it possible to set nautilus up so that for previewing mp3's it starts at a random time instead at their start ?
<yoni> I cant start gnome because libpng somehow got screwed.... any ideas what can i do? :(
<orbx> robotgeek > it says the connection was refused
<robotgeek> garyc: don't paste in here!
<chema> Samba only can remplace NT4? not windows 2000 server?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell garyc about pastebin
<ceej> _jason:how would i run it?
<lightsource> mustard5, im not intering a command, they're on my desktop
<Daniel_Libanori> Hi, I am using synaptic to update my packages, but, now synaptic console is trying make me a question, how can I answer to it?
<MarcN> coz: you are silly.
<robotgeek> orbx: hmm, sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<mustard5> lightsource, do it via command line
<jessid> some of you have any ide to configure a dns server using command line????????
<_jason> ceej, what's the command called?
<mustard5> lightsource, umount /dev/whatever
<robotgeek> orbx: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<lightsource> what is it... umount /dev/hdc5?
<lightsource> oh alright cool.
<coz> marcN you apparently are not listening
<garyc> robotgeek, oops I did that before I saw your message    sorry!!!
<pryzbyj> hey .. can someone tell me about ubuntu?  can i tell someone to add to their sources.list a debian ftp server?
<ceej> _jason: in sbin i found slimp3 and its a perl script....
<yoni> is there a way i can contact ubuntu developers through IRC?
<coz> For those who need to paste you can go to    http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<coz> this way people can stop chastising for pasting in here
<_jason> ceej, if you type "man slimp3" in a terminal does it give you anything?
<intelikey> garyc also that was not in #flood  it was in #ubuntu
<Daniel_Libanori> Hi, I am using synaptic to update my packages, but now synaptic console is trying to make me a question, how can I answer to it?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell coz about pastebin
<mustard5> Daniel_Libanori, what is the question?
<ceej> _jason:yep
<coz> No thanks robotgeek Mine is fine
<yoni> is there a way i can contact ubuntu developers through IRC?
<robotgeek> yoni: try #ubuntu-devel
<_jason> ceej, that should tell you how to use it
<ceej> _jason:yep thanks, guess it doesn't have a gui
<Daniel_Libanori> mustard5, It is about gdm.conf, it wanna to know if I want to preserver it
<chema> Thanks, other question, what is the equivalent of the DFS in Linux?
<n00blar> anyone knows an application, other than minicom, that supports xon/xoff flow control? minicom seems not to support xon/xoff
<coz> would someone, who is a real linux person, please try to explain the parameters in this and NOT give me their personal opinions about it?  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/PlGGls94.html
<mustard5> Daniel_Libanori, what are you installing that is changing your gdm.conf?
<orbx> robotgeek > can you please come to #orbx and talk me through installing apache and php4 from scratch?
<_jason> eej, yeah probably not... there is probably a gui enabled mp3 streamer somewhere in synaptic though.  Don't use them though so i can't recommend any.
<Daniel_Libanori> mustard5, gksu
<_jason> ceej, ^
<sneaky> how can i get to my windows hd?
<Dasnipa`> mount it
<mustard5> Daniel_Libanori, you on breezy?
<sneaky> how i do that?
<Daniel_Libanori> mustard5, sorry, new version gdm
<mustard5> Daniel_Libanori, I would think you should preserve your old gdm.conf
<Daniel_Libanori> mustar5, I am on hoarn but I'm tring to upgrade to breezy
<ceej> _jason:just showing me the commands to use in the terminal
<coz> I am running ubuntu testing machine and have several defrag utilities I am testing
<mustard5> Daniel_Libanori, maybe it wants to reset it to default, but that might mean you lose your personal settings.
<coz> the sytax on these paremeters have me stumped http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/PlGGls94.html
<sneaky> how can i mout my wondows hd?
<sneaky> mount
<mustard5> ubotu: tell sneaky about windowsdrives
<coz> what is [qrw] ?
<_jason> Daniel_Libanori, i had that question when I upgraded.  I chose default and ended up with an error on login.  Then I had to restore the default factory conf anyway.
<ThaBull78> Can someone tell me how to install something I downloaded outside of the synaptic package installer?  It has a makefile, which I assume is significant, but I don't know how to use it.
<garyc> robotgeek, I am learning  sorry  thought I could precede the paste with #flood
<Daniel_Libanori> mustard5, ok, I was waiting about 15 minutes, but now it pop up the question in my  gnome
<jessid> some of you know how to configure a dns server using command line , or at least where can I begin???
<mustard5> Daniel_Libanori, I would keep your old settings personally
<garyc> robotgeek, I pasted the error in the paste bin
<Mindtzar> what was the command to stop x again. I fucked up there :(
<Mindtzar> erm, sorry for swearing
<Daniel_Libanori> mustard5, it was too late
<garyc> robotgeek, how do I get an answer
<ceej> _jason:its telling me commands like --httpadr but where do i enter those?
<Daniel_Libanori> mustard5, I keep it
<mustard5> Daniel_Libanori, k
<Mindtzar> /etc/init.d/somethinghere
<Mindtzar> sudo /etc/init.d/something
<Daniel_Libanori> mustard5, thanks for help
<mustard5> Daniel_Libanori, np
<Mindtzar> mustard5, how do you stop x agian. I screwed up
<mustard5> Mindtzar, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Mindtzar> okay thanks
<_jason> ubotu, tell ceej about cli
<mustard5> Mindtzar, np..sorry I missed your question
<lightsource> mustard5, thnx alot
<_jason> ceej, you should read through that second link ubotu sends you especially so you can get more comfortable using the cli
<mustard5> lightsource, all good?
<lightsource> mustard5, affirmative
<Mindtzar> hmm, it just says "gnome display manager not running"
<mustard5> lightsource, well done :0
<Mindtzar> :\
<Mindtzar> wont let me stop x now
<mustard5> Mindtzar, then its shut down
<lightsource> mustard5, thanks, now not to be a pest, but... if I format my C drive... will windows change from grub to its mbr?
<slew> i didnt know linux needed to be defragged..
<fanopnaic> slew: well, it doesn't exactly need to.
<mustard5> lightsource, I would not know....but I think it might be more complex than that
<slew> dosent look like there is support for reiserFS
<lucaas> lightsource, if you install windows on the formatted c, yes, probably
<slew> just ex2
<jessid> hello? does any body hear me?
<lightsource> lucaas, so... how would I avoid having to reinstall GRUB, or Linux
<slew> minix and xiafs
<jessid> am i blocked???
<mustard5> lightsource, I have a how to :)
<slew> jessid, we cant hear you, but we can read your messages
<mustard5> jessid, no
<Mindtzar> how do i get it so i'm just in breezy
<lightsource> mustard5, please share
<lucaas> lightsource, im not sure you can, ah, mustard5 maybe knows :)
<jessid> slew ja ja you are right... thanks!
<linuxgeek2> totem is unable to play vcd's
<mustard5> ubotu: tell lightsource about grub
<mustard5> lightsource, check PM from ubotu
<linuxgeek2> even after installing gstreamer and w32codecs
<linuxgeek2> ???
<ThaBull78> Can someone tell me how to install something I downloaded outside of the synaptic package installer?  It has a makefile, which I assume is significant, but I don't know how to use it.
<garyc> mustard5, can you help with an update error
<mustard5> garyc, maybe...
<lucaas> ThaBull78, what program is it?
<mustard5> garyc, can you pastebin the error?
<ThaBull78> it's cedega
<robotgeek> garyc: sorry, i was getting lunch. mustard5 can help you, he is very knowledgeable
<ThaBull78> I unpacked it and there's a bunch of directory's
<garyc> mustard5, I posted it in the bin under garyc
<ThaBull78> and a makefile
<mustard5> robotgeek, hehehe....I dont feel knowledgeable
<mustard5> garyc, I need the URL
<rndinit0> hello everyone =), Ive managed to setup apt-proxy on my network to save bandwidth, but the dl speed seems to be capped at 20kB/s any ideas why this is happenin ?
<lucaas> ThaBull78, doesnt cedega have debs, i think it has
<ThaBull78> no, I take that back
<ThaBull78> there's no makefile
<garyc> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4711
<ThaBull78> lemme check lucaas
<mustard5> garyc, thanks...
<Daniel_Libanori> \q
<ThaBull78> lucaas what do I do with those?
<mustard5> garyc, there are no breezy backports yet....disable that repository
<mustard5> garyc, do you know how to do that?
<ThaBull78> the debs I mean lucaas
<garyc> mustard5, can I just uncheck it in synaptic
<lucaas> ThaBull78, if you have .debs you can install them with "sudo dpkg install file.deb"
<mustard5> garyc, correct
<slew> ThaBull78, did you try sudo apt-get install cedega?
<ThaBull78> ok, and for a man page would I look up install lucaas?
<ThaBull78> err I mean man install?
<ThaBull78> no slew, I will try that
<lucaas> ThaBull78, sorry, sudo dpkg --install file
<slew> ThaBull78, apt-get is your friend.
<lucaas> slew, cedega isnt in repos
<slew> what does cedega do?
<ThaBull78> lucaas no, I meant if I wanna read up on the command (I try to learn as much as I can about every new command I use) is the basic command 'install' or 'dpkg'
<rndinit0> slew, its wine on steroids, it allows you to run a lot of the good windows games
<linuxgeek2> !xine
<ThaBull78> cedega allows most win games to be played on linux
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, linuxgeek2
<lucaas> ThaBull78, dpkg
<linuxgeek2> !vcd
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: No idea
<slew> rndinit0, like ... quake maybe?
<rndinit0> slew, like World of Warcraft etc..
<linuxgeek2> !video
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ThaBull78> ok, thanks for all the help guys
<rndinit0> slew, quake runs without wine on linux
<lucaas> ThaBull78, you can say it is like apt-get for local files :)
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, whats vcd?
<slew> rndinit0, even quake 4?
<lucaas> slew, yes
<slew> ooh how?
<garyc> mustard5, Now I understand.  synaptic launches with no errors -  no updates are available at this time
<ThaBull78> ok, cool lucaas that makes sense then
<linuxgeek2> video cd
<rndinit0> slew, check id softwares site, im sure they have linux binaries available, youd more than likely still need your windows install cds
<mustard5> garyc, k...they will eventually be enabled..but not yet :)
<lucaas> slew, with an installer, that you get from their page
<lucaas> slew, oobviously you still need the data cd'
<slew> rndinit0, lucaas im on it!
<slew> i have the cds
<rndinit0> am i the only ubuntu user on this chan that setup apt-proxy ?
<garyc> mustard5, hey I just installed webmin   and   its core  I havn't used it nor do I know how to.   how do I learn to use it
<mustard5> garyc, ummm... good question...I don't know offhand :)
<sneaky> can someone help me?
<mustard5> garyc, ask the channel..I don't use webmin myself
<garyc> mustard5, ok I will do as usual and search the web for docs
<mustard5> sneaky, mayb
<mustard5> sneaky, maybe
<magmore> hello all...i need help with my printer which is attached to windows machine...
<markl__> is anyone here familiar with using fglrx and breezy
<ceej> !.rpm
<ubotu> ceej: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<markl__> i am getting this when i modprobe fglrx: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<sneaky> if i want to open my audio(mp3) with rhytmbox it says ots not streaming audio
<magmore> i've done what i've always done to set it up in linux but won't work and can't find answer on forum
<garyc> mustard5, I read those docs it my eye are bleeding and still don't know how sometimes
<ceej> how do you run a ,rpm?
<mustard5> garyc, I know how you feel :)
<nalioth> ceej: it's better not to, what pkg are you wanting?
<absenth> is there a package in apt, that will convert mpeg1 and mpeg2 files to mpeg4?
<sneaky> so can someone help me?
<nalioth> absenth: mencoder
<Red-Sox> is ubotu up?
<nalioth> Red-Sox: he is
<absenth> nalioth:  mencoder....  thanks :)
<Red-Sox> Nalioth: oh, okay
<sneaky> how can i play my mp3?
<Red-Sox> how do you PM ubotu?
<mustard5> sneaky, with xmms?
<nalioth> Red-Sox: /msg ubotu blah
<sneaky> i dont have xmms
<yatesy> so install it?
<sneaky> how
<rndinit0> sneaky, apt-get install xmms ?
<Red-Sox> I see mestard5 is up very late
<mustard5> sneaky, you can install it using synaptic
<rndinit0> sneaky, sudo apt-get install xmms ?
<yatesy> apt, aptitude, synaptic...
* keikoz lo
<mustard5> Red-Sox, I am ;)
<markuman> damn f*ck bullsh*t! how to get gatos stuff running on ubuntu to watching tv for ati aiw cards ?
<Red-Sox> mustard5, erm...past midnight?
<mustard5> Red-Sox, I told myself I was going to bed a while ago, but I keep getting questions :)
<Red-Sox> mustard5, LOL
<mustard5> Red-Sox, nearly 3 am ;)
<nalioth> mustard5: go to bed, your ZzZzZs are getting away from you
<sneaky> i get this,
<aet> markuman: http://gatos.sf.net ?
<mustard5> nalioth, I'm definitely stepping back now you are here :)
<markuman> aet: super!!!!! but km patch dont work! lot of errors!!!
<Red-Sox> mulambo, wow
<mustard5> nalioth, I'd just be in the way otherwise :P
<rndinit0> anyone here ever setup apt-proxy?
<CookedGryphon> rndinit0: as in using apt-get through a proxy?
<rndinit0> CookedGryphon, yeah
<pinucset> somebody is at orkut?
<yatesy> i did ages ago
<Red-Sox> is music froom gtk-gnutella legal?
<CookedGryphon> rndinit0: in which case yes, just a min, i'll have a look which config file i edited
<yatesy> Red-Sox: depends what you download
<sneaky> i cant get xmms:p
<rndinit0> sneaky, u on gnome?
<sneaky> yes
<rndinit0> sneaky, open the help wizard
<Red-Sox> yatesy: a havent downloaded anything, but is music, y'know, fairly new, legal?
<sneaky> yes
<rndinit0> sneaky, starter guide applications music and movies
<yatesy> if its copyrighted and you didnt pay for it then its illegal :P
<bur[n] er> Red-Sox: harvey danger allows their latest album to be downloaded for free :)
<rndinit0> sneaky, read the 1st point, how do i add universe and multiverse
<HiddenWolf> yatesy, can be even if you did pay for it. :)
<rndinit0> sneaky, then you should be able to install xmms
<CookedGryphon> rndinit0: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/30proxy is the file you want, put in it Acquire{http::Proxy "http://blah:port";};
<markl__> argh, fglrx
<yatesy> HiddenWolf: well yea :)
<markl__> binary drivers --
<Red-Sox> hm
<CookedGryphon> rndinit0: replacing blah and port with more sensible things
<sanitarium> hey
<sanitarium> back
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rndinit0 about repos
<sanitarium> and on Kubuntu :D
<sanitarium> anyone know how to install programs on kubntu?
<rndinit0> CookedGryphon, i got it up and runnin, but the problem is when my laptop tries to pull from my proxy, its capped @ 20Kb/s
<markl__> sanitarium: do you know the package name?
<CookedGryphon> lol you could have said sooner
<sanitarium> firefox
<markl__> you should get that by default, shouldn't you
<rndinit0> CookedGryphon, apt-proxy-v2.conf is the file i edited its in /etc/apt/apt-proxy
<aio> would it be considered poor form to post a link to an article i've gotten published on ubuntu?
<markl__> i only know the debian command line commands, apt-get & apt-cache
<markl__> aio: i can't speak for everyone but i would like to see it
<CookedGryphon> rndinit0: i dunno then, mine seems to work fine, i've had it at up to 2000kb/s thru my proxy so i dunno
<carambol> is ff-1.5 rc3  allready  installable?
<Redrose> how do i refresh my ip address? like if i boot with a network connectrion, but then the router get's shut off, then is on again... how do i get a new IP address?
<aio> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/11/17/ubuntu_laptop.html
<aio> this is an article on running ubuntu on a dell inspiron 9300
<nalioth> aio: post it in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sanitarium> so, how do I install firefox?
<aio> nalioth will do.  thx
<nalioth> sanitarium: firefox is default in ubuntu
<Bonzo|work> hi people
<sanitarium> I am using Kubuntu
<sanitarium> and I need to know how to install other packages, like wine
<CookedGryphon> i'm having problems with dvd players, with vlc i have to go into options and set the dvd device every single time, mplayer doesn't fill the whole screen and ogle(previously my player of choice when i was runnign hoary on my desktop) starts up, shows one or two frames then quits completely
<Bonzo|work> quick but luserish question:
<Bonzo|work> how do I remove othert drive partitions from a users desktop
<nalioth> sanitarium: there is a #kubuntu channel
<Bonzo|work> they are mounted root, but I just want the Icons removed, and also the option to access them from nautilus
<carambol> i have ff-1.5 rc2 can i install rc3 over it?
<Bonzo|work> carambol, uninstall RC2 first
<carambol> ok
<Bonzo|work> I'm trying to lock systems down for a cybercafe
<lightsource> where do I go to manually install a plugin for firefox?
<Bonzo|work> and introducing them to ubuntu
<Bonzo|work> but need to remove the hda icons from gnomes desktop and nautilus
<Bonzo|work> so the users can't see them. They must remain mounted though
<ryanpg> I'd like to discover when X11R7 RC2 makes it into dapper, is checking this the way to see what version is current? -> ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<lightsource> where do I go to manually install a plugin for firefox?
<rndinit0> Bonzo|work, perhaps http://idea.zanestate.edu/archives/2005/05/kiosk-ish-ubuntu/ could help
<ryanpg> lightsource, google :P
<wastrel> hi i'm trying to get the ink levels from my printer with escputil but it's not working
<wastrel> anyone familiar with that command?
<lightsource> ryanpg, I need to know the directory that plugins are stored in
<trappist> lightsource: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<lightsource> trappist, thnx
<ryanpg> lightsource, I don't remember off hand but this looks interesting https://addons.mozilla.org/
<nalioth> lightsource: /home/lightsource/.mozilla/plugins/
<rndinit0> is there a way to just allow firefox to install plugins under the user w/o sudo? just directly from their extensions site ?
<CookedGryphon> when i try to run ogle, it coems up for a second then quits giving an error of "Unable to set sw params for playback: Invalid argument" among other things
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell orbx about cli
<sanitarium> how do I install XMMS or BeepPlayer, or where Can I get them?
<nalioth> trappist: that directory allows only firefox to use plugins, using /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/   allows all gecko based browsers to use them
<rndinit0> sanitarium, the exact steps are documented in the starter guide which you can find under the GNOME help system
<nalioth> rndinit0: /home/rndinit0/.mozilla/plugins/
<trappist> nalioth: cool, didn't know that
<sanitarium> i amn't using GMOME!
<sanitarium> i am using KDE
<sanitarium> Kubuntu
<nalioth> sanitarium: there is a #kubuntu channel
<rndinit0> sanitarium, in that case on the forums.
<AMDXP> hi there i have been searching the forums how do i find the proper repositories for breezy
<sanitarium> ok
<sanitarium> ty
<wastrel> also that website
<wastrel> with the ubuntu stuff on it
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell AMDXP about easysource
<nalioth> ubotu: tell AMDXP about sources
<wastrel> anyone use escputils, epson printers, stuff like that?
<pjott> Hi all! :D It's been a while since I was here, but now I'm back! :D The ULTRA-NOOB when it comes to Linux, so expect MANY questions for me :)
<rndinit0> sanitarium, it might also be in the help center of KDE, i havent seen it but it would be a wise assumptions
<wastrel> breezy eh,i should upgrade
<wastrel> hmmmm
<Bonzo|work> ok, found it in gnome configuration editor
<wastrel> we hates it
<grace_> this is just weird, sharing a folder seems to be a real problem
<rndinit0> nalioth, are you sayin all i gotta do is create that dir ?
<pjott> I read on the internet today, from a Norwegian news-paper that they should wait to 2008 before they launch Windows Vista. If that happens... Well...? What then?
<grace_> i want to share this folder on my desktop so that there is no need for a login and any one on the lan can read write and browse
<robotgeek> pjott: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pjott> robotgeek, why?
<grace_> mostly to allow this older box running winxp to be able to easily transfer files back and forth
<rndinit0> grace_, share with windows clients or linux ?
<Ethan> because this is off topic
<grace_> windows clients
<robotgeek> pjott: cause that discussion will be offtopic, and i want to talk abt it :)
<rndinit0> grace_, theres a nice samba guide on the forums
<pjott> Ethan, lol ;P Sure ;) I'll stop whining about Windows here. I'm at Linux now
<Ethan> pjott, :D
<grace_> i right click on the folder and select sharing and set it to samba browse
<grace_> but then I cant even get to it from this computer
<drcode> hi all
<sanitarium> BTW, what KDE version is Kubuntu running?
<rndinit0> nalioth, thanks got it.. that was a lot simpler than i thought
<sanitarium> Kubuntu 5.10
<sanitarium> ?
<drcode> any one know web mail in php that can work with php5?
<pjott> I just bought Sin for Linux ($10 -SALE) I'm unpacking it right now ;) I've tried "Soldier of Fortune" for Linux, and I must say that I liked that just as much as in Windows. But is Sin that easy as ell? I've played it on Windows. Hope it's the same. If you have it, please tell me if I must compile it. Then I'll need some help ;)
<grace_> through network it asks me to login with my username but then wont accept my password
<rndinit0> drcode, hoard?
<grace_> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Red-Sox> uhoh! xmms does not open!
<andreasdk> Good evening
<drcode> hoard?
<peter__> erm....
<peter__> i forgot that weirdo thingie...
<rndinit0> drcode, you want a webmail php script that runs on php5 right ?
<peter__> how to re-configure your screen
<wastrel> !breezy
<drcode> yes
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<andreasdk> Can anyone help with the command to list the contents of a directory alphabetically?
<drcode> where is there web site?
<drcode> and dose it support hebrew?
<ryanpg> anyone using X11R7 RC2 in breezy?
<rndinit0> drcode, i dont see why not, worst case scenario you create the translation sites yourself
<Red-Sox> i was in e17, then I booted back in to gnome, and i cant open xmms!
<samuel_> #ubuntu-de
<wastrel> andreasdk, ls | sort
<rndinit0> drcode, http://www.horde.org/imp/ not sure if it runs with php5 though
* Earthpig tips his hat
<wastrel> i'm getting GPG errors running apt-get update in hoary
<wastrel> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<rndinit0> drcode, otherwise http://w3mail.sourceforge.net/ is written in php5
<wastrel> anything to fret about?
<snowowl> I have a printer connected point-2-point to a pc's ethernet port is it possible to configure it
<peter__> hello?
<peter__> how do i re-configure my screen?
<rndinit0> peter__, what do you want to configure
<snowowl> peter: most likely you use your Xorg file
<snowowl> peter: what is the exact problem
<wastrel> anyone else seen those gpg errors?
<HappyFool> !gpgerr
<ubotu> well, gpgerr is If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<grace_> ok so skip sharing a folder from ubuntu under samba
<pjott> EEeeeh... My "Sin" game has been extracting now for... what... a hafl-four.. Is this normal? :s
<grace_> way simpler to share a folder on the windows box and browse to it from ubuntu
<rndinit0> grace_, its easy to do what you want to do. just takes a lot of time and a clear mind
<grace_> way too much time
<orbx> can anyone provide me with a step to step guide of installing mysql on ubuntu
<grace_> especially to show a 50 year old teacher how to share the next folder
<rndinit0> orbx, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<pjott> orbx, System --> Administration --> Synpatic
<rndinit0> grace_, you might want to look into webmin + samba that might make things a bit easier
<grace_> way faster and more secure to setup an anonymous ftp server on ubuntu and allow the windows box to access via web browser
<pjott> Synaptic*
<orbx> rndinit0: i know how to install it, i mean configuring it sorry i didn't phrase it correctly
<rndinit0> orbx, what do you want to configure ?
<orbx> yes
<rndinit0> orbx, you might wnat to install the phpmyadmin package that should help
<orbx> i have
<grace_> yeah anonymous read write browse ftp sounds and acts way more simply
<grace_> any one with a comparison here
<rndinit0> orbx, so what is it you wanted to do ?
<orbx> actually get mysql working
<orbx> set up with username and pass ect.
<grace_> orbx, you definitely want the phpMyAdmin to work with your mysql database
<snowowl> I have two nic cards in one box. one is for network. the other is connected directly to a printer. an I make this work?
<orbx> grace_ yes thats what i want to try and do, have you installed mysql and phpmyadmin before?
<grace_> snowowl, your better to put the p[rinter connected to a switch instead
<grace_> orbx, yes but not on ubuntu or debian
<pjott> How do I make my Terminal get black background and colors etc.?
<orbx> ah
<patricia> o
<grace_> all though be fore I passed out this morning I ran the apt-get install mysql and a few others
<grace_> so im mostly done
<orbx> grace_ do you know what files to edit to configure
<snowowl> grace: Thats not possible - so I thought I would instead see if I could configure it the 2 nic way then share through the host
<grace_> well ive really only had to mess with .mysqlcnf  or something for specifing the login credentials
<mastertet> hello
<grace_> it basically runs fine from the install
<mastertet> Someone has tried Gnome 2.13?
<grace_> basically you only need to add some db users and database names then you can add tables
<orbx> grace_ do you know the _root in which the files are locatede?
<grace_> all that can be done with phpmyadmin
<aio> lll
<grace_> except for the mysql root password
<orbx> located**
<foomanchew> I will be installing an ATI grafix card....goign from old nvidia
<grace_> orbx, the database files them selves or the config files
<foomanchew> what do I need to do to rerun x setup ?
<orbx> i know i mean for setting up username, need to do that before getting into phpmyadmin > grace
<grace_> orbx, you dont touch any config files to do that
<orbx> grace_ > how do you do it then?
<orbx> grace_ is it the php.ini
<grace_> the mysql setup should require that you input a root password and if it doesnt then it would use a default
<grace_> if a default password was used then you should be able to find it in     ~/.mycnf
<mastertet> I saw somewhere that there was impressive performance improvment in gnome 2.13.1, 2 sec to load instead of 40 s. Wonders if it is true
<grace_> for either the root user or your first admin user
<grace_> then after install and you have root password the mysql install and config is done
<grace_> then you would move forward with setting up your app that uses mysql vis a vis the instructions for that app
<drcode> thanx rndinit0
<selinium> orbx, in a term   mysqladmin -u root password "newpwd"  :)
<grace_> phpmysql install and setup only asks for the mysqldb  hostname and root password uh rather supposed to create a dedicated mysql admin user for php to use so that your root password is not at risk of exposure
<welp_> help! i did my screen wrong! what do i do? i chose the wrong options when installing?
<rndinit0> drcode, so what did you choose to go with ?
<vassie> hello, i have loaded breezy onto a server at work to use as an web server, and have loaded wordpress, on the dashboard for wp it fetches some news from different sites via rss, however, the page takes forever to open and will eventully timeout, what do i need to install onto my box to enable rss support?
<grace_> orbx, actually each app should instruct you to crteated a dedicated mysql user and pass just for that app
<rndinit0> drcode, another option is to search for webmail on freshmeat.net
<drcode> I read about languges
<drcode> thanx again
<rndinit0> np
<grace_> phpmysql asks for the root or admin user with supper powers because you want phpMyAdmin to be able to add and delete other users and databases and assign privileges
<welp_> anyone?
<Tuxist> hi ihave problems with new ati driver
<grace_> hmm I seem to recall apt-get install vsftpd  before passing out.
<grace_> perhaps my anon ftp server is already running
<grace_> oh wait that was on the debian server
<Tuxist> the modules are load
<grace_> !anon-ftp
<ubotu> grace_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<grace_> !ftpserver
<ubotu> grace_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<grace_> !ftp server
<ubotu> I don't know, grace_
<grace_> !vsftp
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, grace_
<grace_> !vsftpd
<ubotu> grace_: Do they come in packets of five?
<apokryphos> grace_: stop. Investigate with ubotu in /msg
<Tuxist> xlogs message agp problem in the xconf i have written use intern... no
<n8k99> I'm trying to configure synergy , has anyone got this to work on their systems
<grace_> any suggestions on which of the ftpservers might be easiest for a 50 year old religion teacher to manage
<Astxist> Totem could not startup. Failed to create a GStreamer play object. Please check your GStreamer installation. <- Can anyone help with this?
<grace_> i dont know how I got stuck with a 50 year old religion teacher
<grace_> oh wait they're testing me
<smo> vassie: wordpress' dashboard does all the rss on the server-side; it's sent to your browser as regular html once it's done.  I suspect the timeout is something server-side, rather than something you need to install (perhaps your webserver doesn't allow outbound connections, so wordpress stalls fetching the rss?)
<grace_> thats gotta be it
<Pjott\AWAY> Astinus, you need a codec pack
<grace_> ;^)
<Pjott\AWAY> Astxist *
<Astxist> Pjott\AWAY, already installed them
<foomanchew> how do i reconfigure X win ?
<_jonas> i have problems with the ati driver
<foomanchew> I have los GL support
<foomanchew> lost
<Astxist> Pjott\AWAY, totem just fails to load period
<foomanchew> glxinfo is crashing
<foomanchew> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Madeye> guys, i've ubuntu and fedora, and now using ubuntu, I can mount fedora on ubuntu, but till now i couldn't boot to fedora
<grace_> darn anonymous is not found in the wiki
<foomanchew> damn drivers
<trappist> foomanchew: what video card? what drivers?
<foomanchew> nvidia vanta
<Astxist> Pjott\AWAY, Rythumbox Music Player says: Failed to create the player: Couldn't initialize scheduler.  Did you run gst-register?
<foomanchew> trappist, Nvidia Vanta
<foomanchew> using nv drivers
<trappist> foomanchew: you'll never have glx with nv
<trappist> need nvidia
<_jonas> my xlog http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4713
<vassie> smo: thanks i remember our network guy telling me that the firewall only allows inbound for our dmz, thanks, i'll have a word with him
<Pjott\AWAY> Astxist, I downlaoded a codec pack
<Pjott\AWAY> Astxist, But I don't remember where :s
<foomanchew> trappist, changing to nvidia and retrying
<Pjott\AWAY> Astxist, http://www.google.com/  <-- Search for "Codec for Linux"
<Red-Sox> for some reason, xmms wont open
<_jonas> can help anyone
<radek> i got problem
<BockBilbo> hey
<Astxist> hmm
<radek> when i run something what need to use root passwd (from graphics interface) it says child terminated with status 1
<BockBilbo> where can i save my ttf fonts on my home directory? at /usr/home/.fonts?
<Pjott> radek, type: sudo su        Then your password
<Pjott> radek, that should work ;)
<radek> i did
<radek> and every time i try to do smth what need root pass it dont work
<grace_> anyone ever use oftpd ?   not listed on ubuntu any where but it is in apt-cache
<Pjott> radek, did you get any errors?
<Pjott> I need help with installing Sin! Please help me ;) I'll explain better if you can help me :D
<HappyFool> radek: enter your password, not root's
<HappyFool> grace_: i believe proftpd and vsftpd are the commonly used ftp servers
<Pjott> I need help with installing Sin! Please help me ;) I'll explain better if you can help me :D
<HappyFool> radek: also, use 'sudo -i', not 'sudo su'
<radek> listen
<radek> i got 2 passes: 1. root one and 2. user one
<radek> when i need to run something like packet managaer
<radek> it ask me for a pass. and root one dont work and user one dont work:
<radek> i got error:
<radek> child terminated with smth 1
<HappyFool> radek: standard ubuntu graphical interface to the system tools (like synaptic) uses gksudo; for that, you should enter your user's password. If it is not working, perhaps sudo is broken. try 'sudo ls' in a terminal to test
<Astxist> yay fixed it
<Red-Sox> XMMS will NOT open for some odd reason
<Pjott> I can't install the game: "Sin", beacuse it's a: "SETUP.;1SH" file, and when I open it I get a textdocument with the code on. How do I make it run-able? :s
<HappyFool> Red-Sox: try run it from a terminal, see what errors you get. (applications -> accessories -> terminal)
<Dex-Freudii> hi there
<Dex-Freudii> is anybody here?
<nalioth> Red-Sox: try in a terminal /usr/bin/xmms
<Red-Sox> happyfool: PM me
<HappyFool> Pjott: try    sh "/media/cdrom/SETUP.;1SH"
<Pjott> HappyFool, sure ;)
<grace_> kewl
<Red-Sox> Nalioth: i already did, error city
<nalioth> Red-Sox: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<grace_> oftpd set up with out hassle and is now visible from any web browser
<grace_> that was way easier than samba
<Red-Sox> nalioth: k
<jenda> nalioth: I have a guy here who wants to know how to point the install disk to a custom ks.cfg file on a floppy. Any idea?
<coz> how do you make an ubuntu boot floppy?
<nalioth> jenda: the install disk would be more easily remastered i believe
<jenda> nalioth: hmm. would you know how?
<Pjott> coz, "format c: /q"
<nalioth> jenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<Pjott> I can't install the game: "Sin", beacuse it's a: "SETUP.;1SH" file, and when I open it I get a textdocument with the code on. How do I make it run-able? :s
<jenda> nalioth: thx
<nalioth> Pjott: in a terminal, type "chmod +x SETUP.:1SH"
<Pjott> nalioth, Been there, done that..
<HappyFool> nalioth: i think that file is on a CD
<erf`> How do I reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<Pjott> I deleted it now cuz it said: "Not for x86 assembled computers" or something like that
<erf`> It says I dont have it installed
<radek> HappyFool, when i run updatemanager from console from with sudo as root it works, but when i run update manager from graphics interface it ask for pass, i write pass, and it makes error child terminated with process 1
<HappyFool> radek: i'm not familiar with updatemanager
<radek> it is only a example:P
<nalioth> ubotu: tell erf` about xcfg
<Dex-Freudii> I'm trying to install libc6_2.3.5-8.i386.deb.... but when i do dpkg -i ..... It won't install saying there are conflicts with the previous version because of initrd-tools
<Dex-Freudii> any idea how to solve this?
<radek> everything i try to run from graphics interface and it need root pass it terminate ;/
<HappyFool> radek: ah. well, 'sudo update-manager' works for me
<radek> yes
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: oh please dont do that
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: do not do not do not
<Dex-Freudii> do what?
<radek> but  when i run something USING FUCKING GRAPHICS USER INTERFACE IT terminate!
<HappyFool> radek: i don't understand when you say 'sudo as root'
<elona> Hi, Could someone remind me the url of the 'upgrade from hoary to breezy guide' please?
<Pjott> radek, chill the language!
<radek> everything works on console
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: dont install that files
<Dex-Freudii> why not? i need them
<nalioth> radek: watch your language please, cursing helps nothing
<radek> but nothing works with
<radek> great
<BockBilbo> nalioth, i remember that back in time, it was possible to safe true type fonts on a directory inside home.. do you know which one is it? maybe /home/user/.Fonts?
<radek> you even dont know this os lol
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: if you install non ubuntu pkgs (especially libc6) you will certainly break your ubuntu
<nalioth> BockBilbo: that is the one
<Dex-Freudii> ok.. so what can I do?
<Dex-Freudii> i need that version on libc6
<BockBilbo> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> BockBilbo: but just /.fonts  (no capse)
<BockBilbo> mm
<BockBilbo> :S
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: what are you trying to use that needs it?
<BockBilbo> i though that i might solve the problems i have with the flash player and some fonts by adding fonts there...
<Dex-Freudii> dia_0.94
<Dex-Freudii> and avi-xmms
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: ubuntu doesnt have those packages?
<Dex-Freudii> libc6?? yes, but an older version
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: no. the dia and avi-xmms
<Dex-Freudii> i have ubuntu hoary
<Dex-Freudii> no, it doesn't
<Dex-Freudii> they at least do not come in the CD
<Dex-Freudii> nalioth, my ubuntu doensn't have either dev packages
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: have you enabled universe and multiverse repos?
<Dex-Freudii> what??
<Dex-Freudii> speak english please,,, heheheh
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: in ubuntu, the universe and multiverse repositories get you maybe another 14,000 programs
<Dex-Freudii> how can i do that??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dex-Freudii about repos
<forest> Where is the best place to get themes for gnome-desktop?
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: PLEASE dont install non ubuntu pkgs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<slew> forest, art.gnome.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Dex-Freudii> nalioth, too late... for some pkg
<forest> how hard is it to install a theme from art.gnome.org?
<slew> forest, its very very easy
<slew> forest, system > prefrences > theme click install theme and point to the .tar.gz file
<forest> thats it?
<slew> forest, yep
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: i suggest you remove those and replace them with ubuntu packages, if possible
<Dex-Freudii> nalioth, ok
<forest> silly question again but once I reach art.gnome.org do I follow the themes link?
<forest> or what is called desktop themes
<slew> forest, yes. no silly questions.
<slew> forest, all questions are valid
<forest> after I follow that link I have 7 different option to chooose from: application themes, icons , etc. which one should I follow?
<nalioth> forest: i have a silly answer. install the pkg "gnome-art" and you can use that program to browse and install themes
<slew> forest, you can choose application themes to start
<forest> application
<gnomefreak> is there a way to get resume templetes for ubuntu either through apt-get or synaptic?
<slew> forest, or sudo apt-get install gnome-art in a terminal
<slew> gnomefreak, i did this with google
<nalioth> the program "gnome-art" is a local program that browses art.gnome.org and allows you easy installation of browsable themes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> gnome-art is very handy to have too cause it allows you to change login screen
<Dex-Freudii> nalioth, should I download sources or just binaries??
<slew> forest, its located in system ->prefrences -> art manager
<dducko> *boots into flux*  This should be a fun expierience
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: you can have both sets of lines in your sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<forest> apt-get did not work as it states that "couldn''t fing package gnome-art"
<nalioth> forest: are you using breezy and have your universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<gnomefreak> gnome-art is in universe repo?
<Dex-Freudii> nalioth, ok thanx
<nalioth> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: (install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought ty
<gnomefreak> brb have to change os
<Red-Sox> nalioth: please head on over to #kubuntu-offtopic to help me, if you want.
<gfish> ok
<jandusion> selinium. you there..... i need the terminal link to download skype
<gfish> can u have some help?
<Dex-Freudii> nalioth,  but will I get an upgrade of the libc6?? because I need it for some specific software
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: i have another method for your specific software use
<gfish> can i use the same drive as windows to install ubuntu
<Dex-Freudii> ?
<Dex-Freudii> nalioth, which?
<Amaranth> gfish: yeah, as long as you defragment it in windows first
<mikul> how do i do if i want to add a user to a group?
<gfish> why do i have to defrag
<forest> I am using hoary
<nalioth> Dex-Freudii: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<mikul> for example i want to add the user "mikul" to the group "group"
<gfish> why do i have to defrag
<slew> gfish, cause if you dont you might lose your windows data
<gfish> ok
<gfish> is there an auto setting i can choose
<slew> gfish, you should be defraging your windows partition often anyway
<gfish> its only a wee old
<gfish> *week
<erf`> Whats the url to the breezy repositories?
<erf`> Like there was a page that had a list of them all
<drew_> you i have a question about linux: "when you SSH Into another server and execute a command that takes a VERY Long time, i you close your terminal window will it still execute?"
<Dex-Freudii> nalioth, done
<gfish> what setting should i use so it will resize windows and make a ubuntu partition
<drew_> @gfish: use a windows program like Partition Magic to resize the windows partition without losing any files. the ubuntu setup doesnt provide you with the necessary tools
<odie5533> Is there a way to search for text in files?
<trappist> drew_: no.  use screen
<trappist> odie5533: grep
<gfish> ok
<drew_> whats screen
<trappist> odie5533: grep 'text' file[s] 
<gfish> so can i resize to about 20 gig
<drew_> im personally running on a linux partition of 5GB
<drew_> on a 60GB total
<trappist> drew_: ssh somebox -> screen -S myscreen -> longcommand -> ctrl-a d -> close terminal -> ssh somebox -> screen -x
<ubuntu> is there a prog i can install that i can use to automount my harddrives on the livecd
<drew_> oh
<gfish> cool
<nalioth> drew_: what was that? you can safely resize ntfs partitions during the install
<dirkson> Say, all- I'm getting an error when I try to use an audio disk on my other computer. Says I need to run gst-register, but the commandline says that doesn't exist...
<Ep|phany> is there a way i can dual boot if ihave only linux on my notebook right now
<ubuntu> usually you need to install nix last because windows doesn't like running with other os's
<enkrav> I noticed that File Roller 2.12.1 fails to extract the linux kernel sources (path too long or something similar)
<trappist> Ep|phany: it's a lot harder to install windows after you've installed linux than the other way around, but yeah it can be done
<gfish> if i use the same hdd for windows and ubuntu will i see any slowdown
<sudhir> how can i download vlc player using apt-get
<Ep|phany> how would i go about doing it?
<drew_> is there a way i can TELL a currently executing command (a long scp command) to STOP printing out the result each time a file is copied? ... i think its slowing it down
<Amaranth> sudhir: sudo apt-get install vlc
<trappist> gfish: if you try to use the same partition you will, but you can use the same hard drive no problem
<sudhir> tried got depedency error
<drew_> windows has to be in the first partition
<jandusion> how do i delete skype?
<drew_> @epiphany
<trappist> drew_: that's only true of win0x
<trappist> win9x
<drew_> oh
<drew_> my bad
<dirkson> Say, all- I'm getting an error when I try to use an audio disk on my other computer. Says I need to run gst-register, but the commandline says that doesn't exist...
<ubuntu> Ep|phany,  like i do a tripple boot you need to install 98 first because it will overwrite everything and then 2k because it will pick up the 98se as a seperate os and mount it then nix because then it doesn't try and delete your other os's
<Amaranth> dirkson: Please don't repeat yourself.
<Ep|phany> if i do windows first how do i do it?
<ubuntu> you just install windows normally
<jandusion> any1 here can tell me how to delete skype?
<Ep|phany> and then how do i install ubuntu
<ubuntu> then when you install your linux just fine
<ubuntu> its no real problem
<dirkson> Amaranth: Ah! So I should just leave if no one notices my post, then?
<Amaranth> dirkson: It's gst-register-0.8
<ubuntu> you just gotta prepartition your system
<Ep|phany> k ill give it a go
<dirkson> Amaranth: Thank you : )
<Ep|phany> how do i prepartition my system?
<Amaranth> dirkson: No, but try to have enough patience to wait more than 2 minutes.
<oskude> hi, is "de.archive.ubuntu.com" down, or can some even ping it ?
<sudhir> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sudhir>   vlc: Depends: dbus-1 (>= 0.23.4) but it is not going to be installed
<sudhir>        Depends: libhal0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<sudhir> E: Broken packages
<nalioth> Ep|phany: use qtparted from the liveCD
<dirkson> Amaranth: Meh, perhaps this is true. It is a busy chatroom.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Ep|phany> k\
<ubuntu> well i normally just use Fdisk and remove all then add a partition for my winedows then let the install of linux handle the rest
<Janbanan> My xmms-player just freezed. Is it possible to turn it down without restarting my comp. Like ctrl + alt + del in windows?
<Amaranth> dirkson: Yeah, I can see something getting lost in the noise but your first message was still on the screen. :P
<Ep|phany> so do i have to partition it before i load windows
<ubuntu> yea because windows when you do the install normally is a pain
<dirkson> Amaranth: *blinks* Really? .... I should probably resize my window from standard :D
<drew_> Janbanan: kill the process
<dirkson> Amaranth: That'll make the chatroom a lot easy to understand, eh? ;)
<Ep|phany> so how should i prepartition it before i install windows?
<drew_> then restart it
<oskude> Janbanan, type "killall xmms" on the terminal
<t0asti> does someone know a way to reduce the cpu frequency of an ati graphics card with the original xorg-drivers? atm the chip gets very hot and my notebook fan thus makes much noise. the original ati-drivers are better with temeprature, but they break suspend capabitilities
<ubuntu> you can use like partition magic or diskdrake or qtparted
<Janbanan> thanks guys
<nalioth> sudhir: please read the /topic (and dont paste in here)
<sudhir> got error while installing vlc
<Dasnipa`> checking for life_signs in -lkenny... no
<Dasnipa`> omg you killed kenny
<Ep|phany> what partitions should i make though
<drew_> is there a way i can TELL a currently executing command (a long scp command) to STOP printing out the result each time a file is copied? ... i think its slowing it down...
<Ep|phany> 1 for linux and 1 for windows?
<sudhir> nalioth : I pastd only error msg , didnt flood :(
<theine> Is there a way to only boot into the initial ramdisk and get a minimal ash prompt?
<oskude> Janbanan, you can type "ps aux" on the console to see what processes are running, and with "kill <PID>" to kill invidiual processes...
<NeonLightning> just do the windows part then let the linux installer handle the rest
<trappist> Janbanan: also see 'pgrep'
<gnomefreak> sudhir, type /topic and read it
<nalioth> sudhir: the /topic asks that you not paste at all
<dirkson> Amaranth: Heya!!!! Sucess! Sound! My giant CD player works! (Ok, so I really want the other computer to do more than that, but right now it's just a CD player with VNC access :D
<sudhir> nalioth : sorry for that
<Janbanan> Okey. I killed the process but now the xmms player won't start
<saarnaaja> hi i have a little question
<NeonLightning> welp i'ma see if autofs will work
<gnomefreak> ok site i found said templetes for resumes were in OO i just went all through OO and didnt see any templetes is there something im missing?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sudhir> nalioth : can u help me in solving those dependency for vlc
<sleepwalker> hi
<sleepwalker> got a question
<nalioth> sudhir: if you are using official ubuntu repos, you should have 0 problems with depends
<gnomefreak> someone might have an answer
<sleepwalker> i've got world of warcraft running with wine
<dirkson> Sleepwalker: That's pretty impressive.
<Amaranth> dirkson: congrats, i'll file a bug report about the name issue
<Janbanan> I got it the xmms running again
<sudhir> nalioth : hummm but what about vlc then ?
<Ep|phany> how many partitions should i make?
<sleepwalker> the resolution 1280x1024 is shown in wow but it is still 1024x768 .... what can i do ??
<dirkson> Amaranth: *blinks* Oh, was it really a name issue? 32bit ubuntu, breezy, if that helps any. Running on a stone age celeron.
<nalioth> sudhir: are you using official ubuntu repositories or trying to install vlc from somewhere else?
<saarnaaja> how i can make my logitech quickchat messenger webcam to work ? i have read ubuntus forum all related topics and not one of them works
<sudhir> nalioth : is there any video application in which I can watch VDO full screen
<sleepwalker> my desktop resolution is 1280x1024 to ..
<nalioth> sudhir: mplayer
<Amaranth> dirkson: The app told you to run gst-register but the program was called gst-register-0.8. That's the name issue. :)
<drew_> @sleepwalker: use something like dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xcommon ... or something. just look up dpkg and xorg
<sudhir> i cheacked mplayer
<NeonLightning> so any suggestions about automounting my harddrives because i just want to know what mount points and such are witch so i can find out what partitions i can wipe out
<sudhir> but not getting fll screen
<drew_> @sleepwalker: itll walk you through a process, then you can pick availabel resolutions safely
<trappist> sudhir: hit f
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sleepwalker about xcfg
<gnomefreak> nalioth, he has a broken package weather its vlc or the depndency packages
<sudhir> though it exapnd in full screen but vdo size remains unchanged
<drew_> @nalioth: im sorry but xcfg might be faster, but its ugly as hell
<nalioth> sleepwalker: run that that ubotu just sent and use the space bar to deselext any rez you dont want
<trappist> sudhir: set zoom=yes in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Ep|phany> if i want to dual boot without adding windows first do i just make a new partition and add windows to it?
<dirkson> Amaranth: Ahhh, true : ) It's curious that it asked me to do that, anyway. I don't remember that step on my laptop. Then again, I had to do so much funky stuff with the laptop, I may just have forgotten.
<sudhir> ohh thanks
<sudhir> let me update that
<NeonLightning> Ep|phany, i'ed just make 2 one for the OS and one for the files your gonna be sticking on the winfs and then the linux setup i'ed make one for / one for /usr and one (the largest one) for /home
<Ep|phany> k cause i have linux already on
<gnomefreak> sudhir,  for your error the first time try going into synapic and click on edit than fix broken packages
<NeonLightning> Ep|phany, if you do the windows second you will need to reinstall the bootloader
<Ep|phany> yea i dont mind
<gnomefreak> see if that helps you error
<Ep|phany> i dont wanna have to burn off all my files
<sudhir> gnomefreak : I have 0 broken packages
<Ep|phany> so how do i create a new parition in linux?
<pjott> Weee! Tribes 2 to go :D
<NeonLightning> apt-get qtparted
<brosioz> modules-assistant don't work more, i go to select module and dont appare anything anyone could help ?
<kikokana> #ubuntu-de
<Ep|phany> Neonlightning: if i want to install windows do i have to make a new partition or can i just install it on the same partition as linux
<HiddenWolf> Ep|phany, you need a new partition.
<NeonLightning> new partition because windows doesn't use ext
<gnomefreak> sudhir,  read this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4715 that was what you flooded with
<NeonLightning> it detects ext as unknown fs
<Ep|phany> k
<dirkson> Amaranth: Ok, good. Now that we've got that step done, I just need to get NAT working....... *stares at the ipmasq man page* Oh, man.
<Ep|phany> whats the easist way to create a new partition
<Amaranth> ha
<Ep|phany> should i do it threw the windows cd?
<trappist> dirkson: don't use ipmasq.  use iptables.
<trappist> dirkson: or grab ipkungfu
<dirkson> trappist: Oh! Ok :) Please tell me it's easier?
<nalioth> Ep|phany: if you use the windows cd, you're likely to lose linux in the process
<Amaranth> dirkson: what he said, i guess. I don't do NAT with a linux box.
<Ep|phany> is there any other way?
<ThaBull78> does anyone have any idea what could cause my browser to stop working intermittently?  It's happening now...although I am using x-chat, bittorrent (TCP), Gaim, and can ping typed web addresses (www.yahoo.com).
<trappist> dirkson: iptables is better, ipkungfu is easier (iptables frontend)
<NeonLightning> no the partitioning you should do using a linux partition manager so you can move the partition rather than remake them unless you have a bunch of unpartitioned space already
<dirkson> trappist: Ahh! Thank you -very- much!
<sudhir> gnomefreak : I said sorry for that pasted stuff as I wasnt aware of that
<trappist> dirkson: /join #ipkungfu if you need help
<trappist> I'm in there
<NeonLightning> i'm normally using mandrake so idk what one to use in debian
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to chroot with the /dev/ still intact?
<trappist> bur[n] er: mount --bind /dev /chroot/place/dev
<dirkson> Amaranth: Basically, I'm going to use the other box for skype while I play America's Army. I figure making the other box run skype through a nat is easier than recompiling the openal library on a 64 bit machine.... *grins*
<gnomefreak> sudhir, what im saying is that the error you pasted was a broken package error
<dirkson> trappist: Sure! Thanks : )
<sudhir> gnomefreak : ohhhhh thanks
<gnomefreak> read this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4715 it says it
<bur[n] er> thanks trappist :)  I was consulting ubotu about the same thing
<NeonLightning> ok so no suggestions for reading my winfs's other than just manually mounting them
<jag_fsf> are there masters of hald-fu here?
<sudhir> gnomefreak : yeh I got that
<trappist> jag_fsf: generally you'll have better luck asking a question than asking for a guru
<sudhir> gnomefreak : is there any soln for tat, do i have to set any simlink ?
<Toccy> Hey, has anyone here had experiance with Tiscali Broadband (and|or) Sagem ADSL 800 Model?
<Toccy> Modem
<jag_fsf> trappist: k. i'm wondering what it is that mounts my usb key at /media/usbdisk while i'm logged into gnome, and wondering if i can somehow configure it to mount it at /media/usbdisk upon insert, regardless of my gnome login status.
<gnomefreak> sudhir,  can you please type that again im not sure what your asking
<jag_fsf> i figured it was hald.
<Amaranth> jag_fsf: gnome-volume-manager
<bur[n] er> jag_fsf: gnome-volume-manager
<bur[n] er> doh
<jag_fsf> :-D
<jag_fsf> many answers.
<jag_fsf> thanQ.
<jag_fsf> any way for automount without gnome-volume-manager?
<Amaranth> jag_fsf: hald just sends events, gnome-volume-manager is the one that receives them and does something
<Amaranth> not that i know of
<jag_fsf> k. i'm trying to do some kewl fu with pam_usb...
<jag_fsf> i'll try to find some ways around it...
<sudhir> gnomefreak : I had added vlc.org repository and tried to sudo apt-get install vlc and then I got that error
<Toccy> Can anyone tell me if certain packages are preinstalled with ubuntu?
<Amaranth> sudhir: get rid of the vlc.org repo
<soomon|nixda> hi, i just installed ubuntu, but what is the default root password? i didn't set any.. what if i need it? :/
<Amaranth> sudhir: enable the universe and multiverse ubuntu repositories
<gnomefreak> sudhir, open synaptic and click edit than click fix broken packages se if it will fix anything
<sudhir> Amaranth : yeh just now deleted
<ui> how do i install a .run file?
<trappist> ui: sh file.run
<ui> :D thanks
<sudhir> gnomefreak : I have 0 broken packages in synaptic
<trappist> ui: might need to sudo sh file.run
<gnomefreak> sudhir,  you have universe repo enabled?
<ui> ok
<ompaul> Toccy, we can
<Floki> Helo! I need a litle of supor to Ubuntu.
<Toccy> Okay
<derrickw> can someone tell me how to go about installing cedega? i downloaded the .tgz file and i extracted it but now i don't know what to do
<ompaul> Toccy, however - it might be better to understand the three repo types
<trappist> derrickw: get the .deb
<soomon> hi, i just installed ubuntu, but what is the default root password? i didn't set any.. what if i need it? :/
<theine> How do I get from GRUB to the initial ramdisk and get a prompt?
<trappist> !tell soomon about root
<derrickw> trappist - it wasn't working. can i install from the .tgz?
<Floki> Please someone can contact me on the privat for litle of help?
<trappist> Floki: that's not how it works.  let everyone benefit.
<Toccy> Can you tell me if these are installed: PPP, Hotplug, GCC, Libc6-dev, Make
<ompaul> GCC no
<grace> eh there, for some reason when I restart or coldboot I cant pull up web pages until I do ifdown wth0 then ifup eth0
<soomon> thanks trappist
<ompaul> you can install it easy
<Amaranth> derrickw: what errors did you get with the deb?
<ompaul> hotplug yes
<derrickw> amaranth - no errors. the link wasn't working
<grace> ive got a gateway router here and oddly enough I can still ping the gateway but not public ips
<ThaBull78> soomon the password you set up on your user account should work for root
<Toccy> How about make and libc6-dev
<soomon> yeah i just read on the page u told me, thanks
<trappist> grace: route -n | grep ^0
<Amaranth> grace: You have two network interfaces (wireless and regular, from the look of it) and it's defaulting to the wireless one.
<ompaul> you can get a modem to work from the off - if it actually uses ppp I am not sure wvdial I think is the way there
<grace> any ideas
<sudhir1> sorry dc
<grace> ok good ideas
<grace> only one nic
<Floki> I'm now in Windows. How can I connect Ubuntu to the Wireless Network?
<sudhir1> gnomefreak : I dont have universe repo
<grace> in network properties it onlyu lists eth0 as activatable
<superchode|fu> grace. connectivity to the router and not to the net isn't odd
<ompaul> Toccy,  you can get a modem to work from the off - but gcc can be installed with the CD just after you finishe the install >>>sudo apt-get install build-essentials<<< or use the synaptic too#
<ompaul> Toccy,  tool
<Amaranth> !tell sudhir about repos
<superchode|fu> just means you have a dhcp connection but no wap conneciton at the router
<grace> it context of it worked after install and now it doesn't. that becomes odd
<Toccy> Okay ompaul
<Toccy> Back soon
<ompaul> Toccy, mine comes up with adsl and ppp
<troll> hoary backports repo, is it broken because of breezy?
<derrickw> at /home/derrick/Programs/cedega/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega there are some python files that look relevent, such as manual_cedega_install.py but i don't see any time of related executable file
<gnomefreak> sudhir, for vlc you need to enable universe repo
<grace> trappist, now that ive ifdown then ifup the route set fine
<jeff_> hey guys
<Floki> No, I have a Wireless Network caled "Oblak". So, I need drivers or not?
<gnomefreak> troll, if your using mirrormax they are not working at all
<jeff_> does anyone know why VLC looks so bad in gnome?
<troll> I am
<Amaranth> !tell troll about backports
<ui> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i4716  <--can someone help me?
<jeff_> is there any way to make it look better?
<sudhir1> gnomefreak : can I have that link?
<Amaranth> troll: read what ubotu told you but instead of breezy put in hoary
<gnomefreak> sud you can do it in synaptic
<Floki> halo?
<troll> thx
<Floki> Please someone help me!
<grace> any ideas on setting the route from boot up?
<dmoyne> hello ; I cannot set the vga font for dosemu ; who has dosemu running with the vga font ? ; thanks
<jeff_> ui: it looks like ur missing libgtk
<grace> a cant expect a 50 year old religion teacher to go to shell and type sudo ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<varsendagger> tel varsendagger !samba
<grace> they just wont get
<grace> it
<jeff_> Floki: whats the problem?
<sudhir1> I have all official repo enabled in my synaptic
<varsendagger> tel varsendagger about !samba
<grace> they 'll be like well then boot it in windows
<varsendagger> tell varsendagger about !samba
<gnomefreak> sudhir, if you click on settings than repositories than click onsettings than enable show disabled software sources than ok than on the screen with the list of sources put a check mark in all of the unmarked squares than click ok
<ui> jeff_ i have to install it?
<troll> ahh finally.. apt-get update when thru..
<grace> oh just for some future clarity
<Floki> Hello again! Sorry, I'm writing this two times but... I'm from Slovenia and new in Ubuntu. I wan't to configure Ubuntu for my home wireless network called "Oblak". Do I need any drivers? Please help mi!... And TNX
<grace> when grace shows up on this channel after next week it will be the 50 year old teacher and of course that grace wont remember any of this
<derrickw> nevermind i figured it out
<roboy> Hi everyone. This is my first official comment about Ubuntu: Thank you to all free-software programmers, designers and everyone who is making the effectiveness and easiness of Ubuntu possible. My opinion is that the Ubuntu WIKI can be greatly improved so it looks like WIKIPEDIA and it easier to search, edit, add and find solutions.
<jeff_> ui: yeah, try 'sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2.so.0
<sudhir1> But those r backports mirrormax.net
<ui> jeff_ it doesnt work
<jeff_> roboy: yeah the ubuntu and linux community really is great
<ui> :(
<jeff_> ui: damn
* PBanks cheers
<sudhir1> and I always gets error : repo no longer available
<ifvoid> ehy guys
<PBanks> att deal is done
<jeff_> try searching in synaptic for that package
<ompaul> ui you are missing some files but you know that - the package that program is looking for is older than the one you have a chance to install - if you know nothing of what I am talking about use the tool synaptic and look for libgtk2.0-0 it may help you
<gnomefreak> sudhir, dont use mirrormax backports
<jeff_> i think that is probably what is messing you up
<Amaranth> ui: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2
<PBanks> i want some kickass broadband, maybe att can deliveR :)
<ifvoid> did anything change about the Ubuntu Archive signing key recently?
<ifvoid> apt-get says:
<bur[n] er> can anyone recommend a good site for viewing movie trailers?  moviefone and yahoo movies aren't working all that well in firefox & mplayer
<ifvoid> W: GPG error: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Floki> Hello!!! Did anyone help here? PLEASE! I searching for help two weeks!
<jeff_> ui: yeah he might be right
<sudhir1> gnomefreak : so only 2 backports r unchecked , all other are checked
<misfit_toy> bur[n] er, apple.com/trailers
<ui> Amaranth ok i will try
<dudus> hey I need some help setting up mysql and php... /
<jeff_> Floki: whats the problem
<elurra> nas
<dudus> i compilled mysql5
<gnomefreak> sudhir,  yes thats what you want
<ompaul> ui if you need info on how to get access to these packages send the following message to ubotu >>/msg ubotu tell me about repos<< and >> /msg ubotu tell me about synaptic
<elurra> epa
<dudus> but the client is mysql v4.0
<dudus> is it rigth?
<elurra> esto es en ingles
<elurra> ?
<Floki> I don't now how to set my home wireless network to Ubuntu! This is the problem!
<ui> ompaul: libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<bur[n] er> misfit_toy: that page works less well than moviefone & yahoo
<jeff_> Floki: ok, what is your wireless card?
<sudhir1> gnomefreak : but those r prevously checked bro
<Floki> Where can I check this?
<gnomefreak> sudhir,  i have the breezy sources list that i use on my website but keep in mind it is an unoffical site so they might not work for everyone they are there for the purpose to check
<Floki> I dont now name of my card for network.
<ompaul> ui go for Amaranth's suggestion
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sudhir1 about sources
<varsendagger> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<jeff_> Floki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Floki> What is this URL?
<gnomefreak> !tell sudhir about repos
<varsendagger> ubotu, tell varsendagger about samba
<ragol> hi, any info why I'm getting this "W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" when doing apt-get update?
<ui> ompaul Amaranth :o!  thanks :D
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ragol about gpgerr
<grace> orbx, can you help dudus
<grace> Floki, did you go to system -> admin -> networking and activate the wifi config?
<sudhir1> thanks
<gnomefreak> sudhir,  read what ubotu sent you and click the link for the os you have either breezy or hoary
<gnomefreak> yw
<jeff_> Floki: its a ubuntu wiki entry on WiFi
<ragol> thanks
<jeff_> Floki: basically what i did to get my wireless working, i found the windows driver source for my wireless card
<sudhir1> gnomefreak : yeh checking , i guess "!tell" is not working for me :)
<gnomefreak> that didnt work :(
<jeff_> Floki: then got the ndiswrapper app that has a gui
<ui> i love ubuntu comunity  :D
<gnomefreak> sudhir,  did you get the private message ubotu sent you?
<nalioth> sudhir1: you must be registered to use the bot
<grace> Floki, are trying to connect your ubuntu via a wifi router or are you trying to have ubuntu run as wifi router for others to connect to ubuntu
<jeff_> Floki: and it was really easy, no comman lines. i cant remember wher i found everything though
<gnomefreak> nalioth, is there a command for open offic for the bot?
<jeff_> does anyone know how to make VLC look good in gnome?
<grace> Floki, ?
<bur[n] er> jeff_: use the same gtk1 theme as your gtk2 theme
<grace> floki must be off reading
<Floki> Yes!
<jeff_> bur[n] er: wha?
<grace> Floki, are trying to connect your ubuntu via a wifi router or are you trying to have ubuntu run as wifi router for others to connect to ubuntu
<nalioth> gnomefreak: what do you want to know about oOo ?
<dducko> gnomefreak, what are you needing to know?
<grace> how to set ubuntu to boot up the eth0 with routing out over the gateway to internet?
<jeff_> Floki: how did you change the colour of your clearlooks theme?
<Floki> Option 2!
<gnomefreak> im looking for resume templetes the site i looked at said OO has them i couldnt find them
<grace> how to set ubuntu to boot up the eth0 with routing out over the gateway to internet as the default
<Floki> jeff_: I trying to have Ubuntu run as WiFi router from others.
<Terminus> grace: you're probably looking for /etc/network/interfaces
<dducko> gnomefreak, http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/User/template/
<Floki> jeff_: This abaut color.... I'm now in Windows and I using Baltazar Script!
<Silencer> o boy o boy I got my ubuntu disc :P
<marcus> anyone can help me here? :) hi btw :D
<Silencer> I love this project
<gnomefreak> dducko, ty
<grace> Terminus, just found it
<dducko> welcome
<gnomefreak> im looking now
<grace> looks fine though
<marcus> i got it too silencer :D but they dont work lol
<grace> /etc/network/options shows ipforward=no
<dducko> Whats the problem marcus
<grace> Terminus, would that be only for running as router with two nics
<marcus> wait dducko
<Floki> jeff_: ?
<marcus> the problem is following:
<Terminus> grace: err... what exactly are you trying to do, use the ubuntu box for routing or you want the interface to have a default gateway?
<Silencer> lol
<marcus> i cant connect to any repositories anymore
<Silencer> :)
<grace> dont want router
<marcus> only security updates of breezy are working
<dducko> Oi Vey,  Did you change your source list?
<grace> # The primary network interface
<grace> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<grace> auto eth0
<marcus> no its a fresh install
<enkrav> I just installed a few gDesklets but cannot run them: it says "sensor not found" what can I do?
<rivr_rat> can anyone help me with java?
<grace> is what is in interfaces
<Terminus> grace: maybe dhcp isn't sending the right gateway address then?
<dducko> Marcus, you should have just got a message
<nalioth> enkrav: install the sensor package?
<ompaul> marcus, paste /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dducko> Post your yeah, what ompaul said.
<grace> well I can ping the gate way address
<ompaul> cafuego, pm?
<robsta> hi, i have a fresh breezy install but stock icons don't change adhering to the theme, tried gtk-update-icon-cache but to no avail
<enkrav> nalioth, for each applet, or just with apt-get?
<grace> but not ips on the iternet
<[splinux] > hi
<nalioth> enkrav: in synaptic search for 'sensors'
<Terminus> grace: what's the output of route?
<varsendagger> check out gnome look
<rivr_rat> hello....can someone help me with java please?
<varsendagger> grace i ahd the same problem
<Floki> Yes!
<randy> Hey all.
<jeff_> Floki: you know how Clearlooks comes blue by default? in your screenshot it is black. how did you change that colour? is there a file i can edit to change the colour scheme?
<ompaul> varsendagger, www.gnome-look.org ?
<marcus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/  <---- what the apt line of this if i should paste it in sources.lst?
<grace> Terminus, do you want the route output now that it is working or from when it isnt?
<randy> Can I change the icon size in the Gnome main menu?
<oskude> hi, where do i find a list of official ubuntu apt-get mirrors ? (de.archive.ubuntu.com is down)
<ompaul> marcus, the whole file
<Floki> jeff_: I'm now in Windows!
<ompaul> marcus, you know how to copy and paste
<Floki> I using the BaltazarScript.
<grace> varsendagger, did you get it fixed?
<marcus> ye sure
<jeff_> does anyone know what the deal with Helix player is and how to get it to work with stuff?
<Floki> This script have a this colour scheme.
<marcus> but what should i paste in? only the url?
<varsendagger> if you echo -e nameserver 4.2.2.1 > /etc/resolv.conf
<dducko> marcus, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<marcus> or did overread anything?
<Floki> But how did you find my screenshot?
<varsendagger> sudo that
<dducko> then paste that on pastebin
<jeff_> Floki: lol ok, where can i find this script?
<dducko> check the link, youll understand
<Floki> On the internet.
<ompaul> marcus, look at the url it will become obvious
<jeff_> Floki: you gave a link to it shortly after i joined this channel
<varsendagger> Floki, what is it
<Floki> But almost everyting is in sloven language... Are you shure?
<marcus> ok ill look again ty :)
<gnomefreak> dducko, ty so much that was what i was looking for :)
<Terminus> grace: err, it's working now? anyway, just check if the default gateway really is your gateway... is your gateway an off the shelf router or homemade?
<dducko> gnomefreak, cool have fun writing the resume..
<grace> the route currently has the right gateway
<grace> the gateway is a linksys
<Floki> This script in on the http://www.ircanje.net !
<gnomefreak> yeah loads of fun ;)
<mauxiq> estimados como puedo entrar en edubuntu pero espaol?
<ClayG> Does anyone know a way to make an irc;// hostlink, or any way where if I'm looking at a channel search on irc-search.com or similar when i click the name it loads Xchat?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Floki> jeff_:?
<Terminus> grace: hmmm... that's funny then. do you have an eth1? is it currently inactive?
<grace> Terminus, nope no eth1
* Floki is using  ...:: BaltazarScript ::... [v2.0]  <> by <> - <->|Baltazar<-> 
<myk3> how can i change the defaut movie player?
<b1n0ry[away] > anyone by any chance know a free public DNS server that i can use for temporary resolution? or dns servers are down and i can't resolve anything.
<myk3> i duno
<Terminus> grace: just one interface then? and dhcp gives you the correct ip, netmask, and gateway?
<myk3> my dns is 213.132.33.14
<Floki> jeff_:For more information you must contact Baltazar on channnel #jarek.
<grace>  /etc/resolve now shows the gate way ip as name server
<gnomefreak> anyone ever get the funny-manpages to open?
<J_Man> 209.147.121.165
<grace> but im just trying to ping an ip number
<HappyFool> the funny manpages ?
<ClayG> Can it be done in ubuntu? I know windows seems to handle it better , I installed Mirc and it automatically knew to treat irc:// as a que to luanch it and goto the server/channel
<gnomefreak> thats the package name
<grace> Terminus, as far as I can tell yes
<myk3> how can i chnage the default dvd player from totem to xine?
<grace> ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 just calls dhcp again
<Terminus> grace: that's weird. sure your ISP didn't cut you off? =D
<grace> well something else takes place I suppose
<HappyFool> gnomefreak: what's the problem you're having with this.. err.. critical package? ;)
<grace> im on now
<gnomefreak> cant open it to read it
<HappyFool> gnomefreak: try 'man rtfm'
<gnomefreak> not really critical but i would like to read them
<ClayG> Ok, what about changing the default terminal size upon launching. Is it possible ot make it smaller automatically?
<grace> in fact im on line with other computers with no interuption
<Terminus> grace: oh... you mean it's working properly now? nothing to fix anymore?
<grace> reboot this box and the internet is gone until I do ifup
<grace> every time I reboot or boot from off I have to go to terminal and do ifdown the ifup
<Terminus> grace: now that is weird...
<dducko> marcus, your other repos are commented out
<ThaBull78> can someone tell me why I might have intermittent problems with firefox?  My dns is fine since I can ping internet addys (such as www.yahoo.com) and I am using bittorrent (TCP) and also X-chat right now.
<grace> it has to work on boot
<gnomefreak> ty i think this is it :)
<grace> cause the owner of this box will not be able to go to terminal and ifdown ifup
<grace> hhmmm maybe samba is getting in the way somehow
<Terminus> grace: sorry. i'm too sleepy right now to actually go beyond the basics.
<grace> im gonna check the route on reboot
<grace> any other items to check into
<grace> ill check /etc/resolve
<grace> ill check /etc/resolve.conf
<ClayG> Where is the list of what programs start upon startup?
<Terminus> grace: hmmm... check everything i suppose? :)
<grace> is there any more to check beyonf ifconfig resolv.conf and route ?
<liable> ClayG: /etc/rc.d2
<oskude> LOL, theres NO apt mirror list for ubuntu :(
<marcus> this is my sources.lst now: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4718
<grace> well back in ten
<liable> ClayG: its a directory with symlinks to start up scripts
<dducko> marcus, do you want the restricted repos?
<marcus> yes dducko :)
<dducko> marcus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4719
<dducko> marcus, first backup your source.list `sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak`
<dducko> marcus, then change your source.list to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4719
<gnomefreak> ok one more stupid question how do i run gallery its not in menu nor can i type gallery at command prompt
<marcus> thx dducko  :) ill try it now
<dducko> gallery?
<jeff_> ui: hey man, how did you change the colour of your window decoration in that last screenshot?
<gnomefreak> thats the name of it its posed to be a place to put pictures instead of on your site but im kinda not sure what gallery does (the program)
<ThaBull78> can someone tell me why I might have intermittent problems with firefox?  My dns is fine since I can ping internet addys (such as www.yahoo.com) and I am using bittorrent (TCP) and also X-chat right now.
<jeff_> dmanit ui isnt here
<jeff_> does anyone know how to make VLC look good in gnome?
<marcus> it cant connect to all of the added reps :/ dducko
<dducko> gnomefreak, not sure on that one, dont have it installed/havent used
<gnomefreak> http://gallery.menalto.com/ thats the site for it but i have it already
<dducko> can you past the errors in pastebin marcus
<marcus> but its german dducko
<varsendagger> ThaBull78, what is happening, do you go to a site and after a while it waits and waits and then it sais it is a time out error
<blueblood> Does anyone got any tip for a good UML-diagram application?
<dducko> you can run apt-get update to see the errors in a terminal,
<icewt> jeff_: if it had been compiled with gtk2, it would look better
<b1n0ry[away] > thanks for the dns server, worked great
<ThaBull78> yes, time out error
<blueblood> Or any flowchart kinda where I can daw classdiagrams
<ThaBull78> but not always
<dducko> Is it suppose to be german marcus?
<ThaBull78> sometimes it works fine
<ThaBull78> but then after a few minutes tops it doesn't work anymore
<marcus> yeah and the one u gave me is german
<marcus> dducko,
<Manny_> will ubuntu 6.04 include a more recent ntfsprogs package, and/or allow NTFS resizing at install time?
<marcus> ill paste the failure now
<dducko> marcus, I only need to read the address part, so the language wont matter,
<dducko> marcus, i just went with what you had there.
<icewt> jeff_: there's some discussion about the issue in ubuntu forums
<ThaBull78> varsendagger but I can ALWAYS ping a written www addy in a terminal window...so I'm quite sure it's not dns problem
<marcus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4720 dducko
<sudhir1> Thanks guys for ur help my porblem solved :) Good night all
<dducko> marcus, ubotu juat gave you some links, you can also use those sources if you want
<varsendagger> i had a similar problem and running sudo
<varsendagger> if you echo -e nameserver 4.2.2.1 > /etc/resolv.conf
<varsendagger> with out the if you
<marcus> i tried to use with synaptic and just enable them
<jeff_> icewt: ok
<marcus> but the same errors
<myk3> how can i change my default dvd application?
<varsendagger> -- i have quest dsl and it drops me in the same way you were talking aobut... i can use xchat and everthing
<Berry_i> marcus reinstall
<marcus> i havent worked on my network config or somethings - i just installed new without errors like ever :D
<jeff_> does anyone know what the deal with Helix player is? why cant it play anything? has t been discontinued?
<Berry_i> yush
<Berry_i> n00bs dont fiddle
<jandusion> do any1 know the "wget" command to download skype
<ThaBull78> varsendagger so I should type that command you gave me into a terminal window?
<HappyFool> !skype
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> using seveas' repository will probably be easiest
<varsendagger> i would make a copy of your /etc/resolv.conf first but try it
<ThaBull78> what does that do varsendagger ?
<dducko> marcus, i would try the sources here, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dducko> !easysources
<ubotu> dducko: Bugger all, i dunno
<dducko> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is probably For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dducko> or that marcus
<jandusion> any1 know where selinium is?
<marcus> thanks - ill give u a shout if i finished all possibilities dducko :D
<varsendagger> for me the quest dsl was switching my dns and if i point it to 4.2.2.1 then it straightens everything out... ame sure that you make a copy of your /etc/resov.conf
<ThaBull78> varsendagger ok, I'll try it...but what is the significance of the addy 4.2.2.1?
<ThaBull78> sorry I'm pretty new to linux :-/
<icewt> jeff_: you can find information of the appearance of vlc here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76122 and here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75322
<jandusion> do any1 know the "wget" command to download skype from www.ubuntuliux.nl
<varsendagger> ThaBull78, i honestly don't know
<dducko> ThaBull78, not for sure, but thats probally a dns server
<ThaBull78> varsendagger: lol ok, I got a backup so I'll give it a try
<ThaBull78> but I'm also on adelphia cable
<AMDXP> ok i went to the wiki and fixed my repositories everything is fine now
<blackhat> How can I set Xorg to use 100hz vert whenever it sees 800x600 (for gaming purposes), someone pm me.
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  4.2.2.1 is a public DNS server if I recall...  Putting it as the first entry in your /etc/resolv.conf file causes your system to use that DNS server for name resolution.
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  ...instead of using your ISP's nameserver...
<varsendagger> how do i figure out my isp's name server? rob_p
<ThaBull78> rob_p thanks....I'll try it...but my ISP's nameserver works fine with (dare I say it here) XP...so I don't think it's the server
<varsendagger> ThaBull78,  --- i literally had the exact same situation
<varsendagger> xp worked and everything
<Janbanan> How do I kill the gdesklet prosseces?
<foampeace> looks like beep media player loads streams ultra fast
<ThaBull78> varsendagger: I'm trying it now
<ThaBull78> we'll see in a sec if it works for me
<foampeace> are there plugins for beepmediaplayer?
<melodramatic> hi! id like to have quicktime and macromedia plugins for firevox is there any package in the sinaptyc that has it
<_native_> foampeace; yes
<blackhat> How can I set Xorg to use 100hz vert whenever it sees 800x600 (for gaming purposes), someone pm me.
<foampeace> anyone use anything else beside xmms or beep?
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  I don't know what problems you are having but since neither of you knew what putting that IP in your /etc/resolv.conf file did, I figured I'd tell you.
<_native_> foampeace; totem
<foampeace> _native_: is totem better then them?
<_native_> foampeace; depends on your own point of view.
<ThaBull78> rob_p my problem was that firefox would only work intermittently, even though I could ping www addys such as www.yahoo.com always.
<tekeo> hello guys. I want to move the position of my screen. how to do so?
<Red-Sox> i would like to use my joystick for ubuntu games!
<jackmacokc> tekeo: what do you mean move the position?
<jandusion> any1 know where selinium is?
<tekeo> well 2 things
<dducko> selinium?
<tekeo> I thing my screen is wrong choosen
<_native_> i like xmms and beep for mp3 and .ogg etc... totem is a more full featured multi-media player focusing on "multi"-media
<jandusion> dducko, yeh selinium
<varsendagger> ThaBull78, did it work?
<tekeo> because that it says 75 hz and not 60
<dducko> what is it?
<tekeo> which is maximum
<ThaBull78> varsendagger nope :(
<tekeo> I need to fix that now!!!
<jandusion> dducko, not what but who
<jackmacokc> tekeo: so you want to change it back to 60hz?
<bnD> can anyone help me out? id like to resize my ntfs windows partition, and give some free space to / however the options are grayed out when running gparted as root
<tekeo> "back" it started at 70 hz
<dducko> ahh ok,.. no idea
<tekeo> but yes
<dducko> bnD Are they mounted?
<Red-Sox> is it possible to use a micro$ft joystick in ubuntu?
<Red-Sox> micro$oft*
<marcus> well i have a look at german forums - nothing will work - especially the official rep of breezy lol :)
<tekeo> where is the xorg thingy
<marcus> thx to dducko for his great work :)
<bnD> dducko: i unmounted the ntfs partition, and the option was still unavailable
<melodramatic> hi! id like to have quicktime and macromedia plugins for firevox is there any package in the synaptic that has it
<jackmacokc> tekeo: so at this point are you getting no video at all, just a prompt?
<dducko> bnD no idea then.
<tekeo> no video
<tekeo> I got video
<dducko> marcus, did you get it fixed?
<bnD> dducko: ok thanks
<tekeo> but wrong position/screen resolution/hz
<dducko> !tell melodramatic about restricted
<Red-Sox> does anyone know?
<marcus> no dducko - its any another problem i cant look into, but ill fix it anyhow. dducko
<tekeo> I would like to thing hz kinda fast...
<tekeo> *change
<dducko> melodramatic, check the link ubotu just gave you
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  Maybe it's an ipv6 issue.  Try this, open firefox, type in, "about:config" and enter, "ipv6" in the filter.  Double click the network.dns.disableipv6 so that it changes to true.  Close firefox and re-open it.  You can always chang it back if it doesn't work.
<jackmacokc> tekeo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<melodramatic> ok thx :D
<melodramatic> dducko
<bungle> yawn
<bungle> 7:12am
<ThaBull78> rob_p: so in effect that disables ipv6?
<jackmacokc> tekeo: that should do it
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  For firefox, yes.
<Red-Sox> how do you customize the buttons on a 5-button mouse?
<ThaBull78> ok, thanks rob_p, I'll try it
<tekeo> what x server driver?
<Taa5i> Has anyone had experience with using a Clarion Fibre-channel RAID in Ubuntu please?
<jackmacokc> do you use flgrx?
<jackmacokc> fglrx, rather
<tekeo> I got built in graphic card (office computer), tft screen (compaq 17 inch)
<solert> Hell!
<jackmacokc> tekeo: what kind of video card is in the laptop
<ispiked> solert: hi there.
<tekeo> it's not a laptop
<yuacht> is there any application that is able to record actions with keys and mouse and then repeat is over and over? (macro=
<solert> Hi ispiked!
<jackmacokc> tekeo: desktop, whatever it is, what kind of video card?
<tekeo> it's a intel built in graphic card (compaq evo)
<dducko> yuacht, xmacro
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  Any luck?
<melodramatic> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg ... so this is all i need to play mp3! right?
<blanky> has anyone tried ubuntu for server yet?
<ThaBull78> sorry rob_p...I am slow today, haven't finished
<dducko> !info xmacro
<IcemanV9> tekeo: type 'lspci |grep VGA' to find out about your video card
<ubotu> xmacro: (Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.3pre-20000911-3build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<jackmacokc> tekeo: just use auto-detect
<blanky> HELLO, Has anyone tried ubuntu for server yet
<tekeo> I did
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  :-)
<blanky> was it good?
<Red-Sox> blanky: ubuntu enterprise is free ; )
<tekeo> but it didn't let me...
<jackmacokc> tekeo: see iceman's post...try lspci | grep VGA
<blanky> Red-Sox: IT IS!? Can you please give me a ink!?
<Amaranth> blanky: http://www.ubuntu.com :)
<Red-Sox> blanky: yes
<databe> I am in the middle of installing something and when it ran the "make all" it gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/434626
<blanky> uh...I know, but...okay I'l look for it
<databe> can someone tell me what package i need to install to correct this error. thanks.
<Amaranth> blanky: The version you're using right now.
<jackmacokc> tekeo: didnt let you what?
<Amaranth> blanky: There is no difference between "desktop" and "enterprise" except the paid support.
<blanky> oo
<Red-Sox> Amaranth: are you sure?
<blanky> which one should I get for server
<roboy> I have an soundblaster Audigy 2 card. How can I enable MIDI playing?
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, yes
<Red-Sox> blanky: oh, sorry, I thought there was
<lillo> hello
<ThaBull78> rob_p seems to have worked.  Thanks a bunch!
<Red-Sox> lillo, hi
<tekeo> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<lillo> I have a small problem with installing the ATI fglrx driver, can someone help me?
<jackmacokc> whats happening lillo
<Red-Sox> lillo, more spacific?
<HappyFool> blanky: take a look here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/
<ilba7r> my fan does not work at all anyone know what module do i have to download to fix that
<N6REJ> I need some help.  I need to move all of mysql's databases that are in /var/lib to /usr/local/mysql  but I don't know how to do that.
<lillo> I've downloaded the driver 8.19.10, followed the instructions to create the .debs but no debs appear
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  Cool!  I've seen it solve that issue before.  Glad it worked for you.
<ilba7r> and this is my second notebook with the same problem
<jackmacokc> tekeo: try the i810
<HappyFool> blanky: the difference, afaict, is only in the packages included on the cd and the default set of things installed
<tekeo> ok
<bnD> apparently gparted cant resize ntfs partitions, have to grab qtparted
<N6REJ> OR, I need to change /usr/local/mysql to /var/lib/mysql
<tekeo> but where is xorg located
<ThaBull78> rob_p man, I was getting so frustrated!
<foampeace> wheres the url to get a good livecd
<roboy> I have an soundblaster Audigy 2 card. How can I enable MIDI playing?
<tekeo> I'm used to changeing in files
<Amaranth> lillo: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<LordPhoenix> i have i810 what the prob
<jackmacokc> tekeo: you man xorg.conf?
<jackmacokc> tekeo: *mean
<tekeo> yeah
<LordPhoenix> oh where are my manner manner Goodevening gentlemen and ladies
<paxmaster> hello there I am using opera I am having having trouble with downloading a file, when the tranfer finish it ask me to open but nothing happen. In the command line the error comes
<paxmaster> Error showing url: There is no default action associated with this location.
<lillo> Amaranth, the default one has the widescreen bug that prevents from 1280x800 to work, only 1024x768 will. So I need the newest driver
<arjuna> ui
<arjuna> :-)
<foampeace> which live cd should i get for this athlonxp
<tekeo> well I do the guide thingy now
<jackmacokc> tekeo: /etc/X11
<roboy> I have an soundblaster Audigy 2 card. How can I enable MIDI playing? Any help, please...
<tekeo> "enter the amount of memory (in kb) that your graphic card use...
<gfish> how big partitions are you guys using for linux
<mirak> I was wondering what proportion of network admin is aware that it's possible to ssh tunnels throught proxy using https ?
<paxmaster> any help with opera will be help ful thx
<ilba7r> paxmaster open preferences and goto download then specify the program that will open each file type you download
<solert> Hi by
<lillo> the problem I have is basically that I follow the instructions in the HOWTO located at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589&posted=1#post423589, but here the .debs do not get created
<ilba7r> or easier in your home directory go to operadownloads and open it from nautilus
<Amaranth> !tell lillo about ati
<Amaranth> lillo: unless someone has changed things ubotu just told you how to do it
<jackmacokc> tekeo: just hit enter
<tekeo> really?
<paxmaster> ilba7r: what about gnome-open exec
<jackmacokc> yes
<ilba7r> paxmaster i do not know what is gnome-open exec?
<jackmacokc> tekeo: just blow through it, if it doesnt work you wont be any worse then you are now
<blanky> how can I view the processes, I installed apached and I'd like to stop the service from running every onece in a while
<tekeo> use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<lillo> Amaranth, thanks but that info appears to be outdate
<LordPhoenix> hello all
<jackmacokc> tekeo: i wouldn't for now, just to get back up
<paxmaster> opera use gnome-open exec to determine which app to open files
<jackmacokc> tekeo: read the instructions for each step, it gives lots of good information
<ilba7r> ok thats new information to me? sorry can not help you there budy
<ilba7r> got to go now take care
<paxmaster> see what i type this at the command line $ gnome-open exec
<paxmaster> 
<paxmaster> Error showing url: There is no default action associated with this location.
<paxmaster> thx
<jackmacokc> lillo: the forums are full of good info about the ati drivers... .10 and .12
<lillo> I searched for info, but noone seems to report my case
<IcemanV9> too bad, fglrx doesn't work with this card, Radeon Mobility M6 LY. :(
<lillo> I'm still searching as we talk, but so far no luck :/
<jackmacokc> lillo: what card?
<lillo> mobility radeon 9700
<lillo> but the problem is not the card, rather the driver not generating the .debs
<jackmacokc> i would use the debs that are already built
<lillo> the default driver that ships with breezy has the widescreen bug that annoys me
<jackmacokc> icemanv9: does fglrx not work with the mobility 9700?
<lillo> it worked with hoary
<IcemanV9> i believe so as i have heard from others
<jackmacokc> that sucks
<databe> can someone tell me what package i need to install to correct this error. thanks.
<databe> I am in the middle of installing something and when it ran the "make all" it gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/434626
<family> hey guys plss help./ i hav installed ubuntu n my graphics card not seems to work. its a intel graphic card
<jackmacokc> just went through this with tekeo
<tekeo> hehe
<jackmacokc> any luck tekeo?
<tekeo> I want to find horizontal sync etc
<tekeo> but can't find it on website...
<family> hey guys plss help./ i hav installed ubuntu n my graphics card not seems to work. its a intel graphic card plssssssss help
<jackmacokc> tekeo: just autodetect it
<jackmacokc> family: do you just have a command prompt or whats happening?
<family> my resolution is 800x600
<tuxxxblade> hey guys
<tuxxxblade> i got a lil huge problem here
<jackmacokc> family: ok so are your graphics not working or are they?
<tuxxxblade> 
<Taa5i> Could someone point me towards an ubuntu guide for setting up a raid, please?  I have a Clarion RAID attached via Emulex Fibre Channel LP8000
<family> its not working properly cos cannot change to a higher resolusion and the letters are very much faded
<jackmacokc> whats that tuxxx
<gnomefreak> Taa5i, breeezy?
<tuxxxblade> well jackmacokc i dunno how to install wine
<tuxxxblade> under ubuntu 5.10
<jackmacokc> family: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in a terminal
<Taa5i> gnomefreak: Yup.  Using Enlightenment as my WM though.
<tekeo> so restart x?
<lillo> mm, wait, maybe I solved by installing the driver without passing thru .debs
<jackmacokc> tuxxx sudo apt-get install wine
<lillo> have to reboot, will let you know if I succeed :)
<tuxxxblade> ok thnx ill try
<gfish> how can
<gnomefreak> Taa5i,  there should be a help icon or in the menu it has a guide for breezy in it
<jackmacokc> tekeo: i'd reboot
<gfish> i create a partition for linux within windows
<RapidFire> I'm a total noob when it comes to Linux, but I;ve got an old computer I wanna put Linux on to try it out. I'm downloading the Ubuntu Linux installation file, and wanna put it on my old computer to run in dual-boot. Anyone have a link on how to set my computer to run on dual-boot?
<lightbright> hey hey
<shadox> hello
<tuxxxblade> Reading package lists... Done
<tuxxxblade> Building dependency tree... Done
<tuxxxblade> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tuxxxblade> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tuxxxblade> is only available from another source
<tuxxxblade> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<lightbright> how can I change a whole directories permissions?  chown ???
<shadox> just installed ubuntu on my notebook
<Amaranth> tuxxxblade: Please don't paste that many lines.
<gnomefreak> tuxxxblade, please dont paste in the room use pastebin
<shadox> but i need some help
<gfish> i need help
<IcemanV9> tuxxxblade: do NOT paste in this channel
<Amaranth> tuxxxblade: Also, you need to enable universe.
<family> hey jackmacok i hav done that and its asking me to select a graphics card.. i hav an intel card but intel is not there
<tuxxxblade> ill brb
<LordPhoenix> Rapidfire www.google.com
<shadox> can someone help me out, my questions are probably noob question, but help is more than welcom
<gnomefreak> doesnt anyone every read /topic anymore?
<lightbright> how can I change a whole directories ownership from root to username?  chown ???
<RapidFire> LordPhoenix:  Thanks :/
<Earthpig> lb: chown -R
<Amaranth> RapidFire: Install windows first, then ubuntu.
<family> jackmacok i hav done that and its asking me to select a graphics card.. i hav an intel card but intel is not there
<rob_p> lightbright:  yes
<Amaranth> RapidFire: Ubuntu can resize the linux partition to make room for itself and it'll setup the dual boot stuff for you.
<bur[n] er> lightbright: or using "gksudo nautilus" and giving permissions throught the gui
<shadox> how can i install a program in ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> !tell shadox about synaptic
<RapidFire> Amaranth:  I already have Win98 installed, so all I have to do is boot-up with the Linux installion CD?
<gnomefreak> Shadox: what program?
<shadox> i got crossover office, but dunno how to install
<Amaranth> RapidFire: yep
<LordPhoenix> shadox use synaptic
<rob_p> lightbright:  chown username /some/dir or chown -R username /some/dir to chown recursively.
<RapidFire> Amaranth:  Alright, thanks man
<shadox> synaptic? :$
<tekeo> well X works... but nothing changed exept graphics
<gnomefreak> synaptic is the graficl package manager
<tekeo> the 75Hz is still there, and monitor is wrong placed...
<dducko> System->Adminstation->Synamptic shadox
<TwistedEmotions> Does ubuntu have like sid, stable, unstable?
<dducko> TwistedEmotions, yes, sortof
<shadox> k found it
<shadox> and what next? :$
<lightbright> bur[n] er: you cant do it through nautils
<dducko> Search for whatever you want to install
<Amaranth> TwistedEmotions: stable is breezy, sid is dapper
<bnD> is there a reason that frostwire isnt on ubotu?
<TwistedEmotions> Amaranth: how do I change my sources to sid?
<lightbright> rob1: does recursively -R mean it will also do same for ALL directories underneath?
<Amaranth> TwistedEmotions: dapper will eventually be the new stable release and something else will be the sid-like one
<Amaranth> TwistedEmotions: change breezy to dapper
<gnomefreak> TwistedEmotions,  but dapper wont be sid forever like etch will be
<rob_p> lightbright:  yes
<shadox> isn't there a browse function :s
<lightbright> bur[n] er: gksudo nautilus  runs nautils are root?  yes?
<TwistedEmotions> so what is debian equivalent of unstable... and the name for it that doesnt change.. like sid.
<TwistedEmotions> ?
<tekeo> well monitor supports 75 Hz so doesn't matter there but I want to get rid of misposition
<dducko> There is a new name for each version, TwistedEmotions Breezy is the current stable, dapper is in developement
<lightbright> rob1: ty
<HappyFool> TwistedEmotions: not sure there is anything like that yet. There was talk of something called 'grumpy groundhog', but i don't know if that got started
<family> how to see which graphic card do i hav from ubuntu
<gnomefreak> unstable=dapper only cause its still in dev. stage
<rob_p> lightbright:  np
<akurashy> how can i see a windows user using samba?
<LordPhoenix> is KDE being included in the next Ubuntu version??
<TwistedEmotions> Ahh kk thank you all :)
<dducko> LordPhoenix, kubuntu
<HappyFool> LordPhoenix: KDE is included in the current version
<dducko> It exists alredy
<HWolf> LordPhoenix, it's in the cureent versions as kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> LordPhoenix,  no ubuntu=gnome kubuntu=kde
<TwistedEmotions> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<TwistedEmotions>  correct?
<gnomefreak> but you can install any window manager you like on ubuntu
<LordPhoenix> no imean included in the free cds
<Amaranth> TwistedEmotions: yeah
<TwistedEmotions> no contrib or non-free packages?
<Amaranth> TwistedEmotions: That's universe and multiverse
<lightbright> rob_p lightbright:  chown username /some/dir or chown -R username /some/dir to chown recursively.m   <--- do I need to use sudo before this command?
<gnomefreak> LordPhoenix, the cd is basic install use apt-get kubuntu-desktop or go in synaptic and install it
<varsendagger> how do i register?
<TwistedEmotions> so do I need to add universe & multiuniverse at the end?
<varsendagger> --- iam allready registerd how do i sighn in
<rob_p> lightbright:  probably, yes.
<LordPhoenix> i dont have a lot of bandwith iam on 56K
<gnomefreak> varsendagger, sign in what?
<lightbright> rob1: kk
<dducko> varsendagger, /msg nickserv help register
<lightbright> rob1: if you want to work in current direcroty. is is chown username * ?
<lightbright> rob1: will that change all files in current directory?
<rob_p> lightbright:  chown username ./
<gnomefreak> varsendagger, type /msg nickserv identify <password>
<varsendagger> thanks
<shadox> it won't work :s
<gnomefreak> shadox: what doesnt work?
<shadox> can't find any program refering to the program name i searche
<rob_p> lightbright:  chown username ./* will change the ownership to username for all files in the current dir.
<Red-Sox> is there an atv game
<Red-Sox> for linux?
<paxmaster> i have scsi backup tape drive, I did a backup uisng this command tar cvf /dev/st0 -L51539607552 2005Nov09Data.tar.bz2, it ask me to replace
<gnomefreak> shdox: what program?
<paxmaster>  the a tape becasue the tape is ful so when i eject the button it say input output error how could I prevent it
<shadox> crossover office
<keeb> i tried to install new ati drivers last night and i stayed up for 4 hours doing it, and failed.
<keeb> it was sweet
<dducko> lmao
<keeb> or frustrating
<lightbright> rob1: ok
<keeb> one or the other ;d
<shadox> i need my adobe cs2 if not, i'm lost :(
<gnomefreak> shadox: what makes that different than open office or star office?
<shadox> crossover is a program which allow you to use "microsoft" programs, .exe stuff
<lightbright> rob1: chown username *  worked too
<LordPhoenix> what is smartctl
<shadox> and i need my photoshop, acrobat reader pro & illustrator
<grace_> what is sl0 as displayed under route?
<tekeo> how do I change my screen position?
<rob_p> lightbright:  It's always safer to specify the path when chowning or chmoding though.
<rob_p> lightbright:  It's just a good habit to be in :-)
<grace_> seems like a wifi to me but why isnt lo displayed for route
<lightbright> rob1: why does it say 2 usernames, username and root?
<grace_> ah serial line
<grace_> oh hmmm
<lightbright> rob1: -rw-r--r--  1 light root  4335907 2005-10-09 12:29 jm.mp3
<lightbright> 
<databe> I am in the middle of installing something and when it ran the "make all" it gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/434626
<databe> can someone tell me what package i need to install to correct this error. thanks.
<rob_p> lightbright:  One is the owner and the other is the group.
<grace_> diald perhaps is taking over the routing or something
<lightbright> rob1: it changed from root root to light root
<HappyFool> grace_: i'm note sure about root, but 'lo' is usually the loopback device
<HappyFool> grace_: err, i meant route
<bnD> lightbright: i think root always has ownership no?
<grace_> HappyFool, yup
<lightbright> rob1: should the group be root or light ?
<lightbright> bnD: not sure
<grace_> sl0 is serial line interfacce
<rob_p> lightbright:  Every file has an owner and it also belongs to a group.
<bnD> lightbright: im in group brandon:brandon
<bnD> and it still shows root
<HappyFool> grace_: fwiw i have interface 'ppp0' for my dial-up connection
<lightbright> rob1: ok so should the group be username or root even if the file belongs to username?
<grace_> what can i use to config a serial line 0 interface
<grace_> it must be for dialing out to internet
<rob_p> lightbright:  Depends on the file.
<shadox> anyone who can help me installing a program?? :s
<grace_> ppp is not active here yet
<lightbright> rob1: is it ok for all of them to belong to root as group?
<grace_> does any one else have    sl0   displayed under route  ?
<grace_> you can also see it with ifconfig
<grace_> if its running that is
<rob_p> lightbright:  Some files are owned by one user but need to be in a different group in order to allow permissions for the members of that group to access, execute, etc. the file.
<La_PaRCa> databe: libc6-dev
<tekeo> can anyone help me with changing screen POSITION?
<databe> THANK
<databe> you
<databe> :)
<lightbright> rob1: ok, and is it ok for all my personal files of them to belong to root as group?
<lightbright> lillo: its lilo ;)
<lillo> hello again, it works :)))
<lillo> weird thing is, fgl_glxgears is accelerated, whereas glxgears is not...
<databe> La_PaRCa, it is already there
<lillo> aren't both supposed to be linked to the same libGL.so ??
<rob_p> lightbright:  Your personal files probably should be owned by you and in your group.
* lillo does ldd
<melodramatic> i need the codec to play .mov files using totem.. the restricted page url link i got before didnt talk about quicktime codec
<gnomefreak> crossover doesnt look avalible for ubuntu
<lightbright> rob1: and how can you change just a folder and not its contents to different user from root?
<rob_p> lightbright:  There's probably no good reason for a majority of them to be in group root.
<La_PaRCa> databe: do you have a /usr/lib/libintl.h ?
<lightbright> rob1: ok so whats the command to do that?  because chown user ./* only didnt change the group
<gnomefreak> i couldnt even find a .deb for crossover
<grace_> wiki does not have any thing on slip sl0 serial line
<rob_p> lightbright:  chown username /the/dir
<lightbright> rob1: I used the command you gave me, but it didnt change the group from root
<bnD> lightbright: try chown username:groups /the/dir
<shadox> i also can't listen to mp3 files :s "no plugin found"
<rob_p> lightbright:  If you want to change the group, do chown username.username /the/dir
<bnD> or is it .?
<rob_p> lightbright:  That will change the ownership and group.
<gnomefreak> !tell shadox about mp3
<lightbright> rob1: I typed: sudo chown light /.*
<lightbright>   but it didnt change group, and it still says root
<melodramatic> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ my connection is refused here
<lightbright> rob1: ah ok
<tekeo> is there any riscs in changing the h sync?
<lillo> ok, now a second question guys :)
<gnomefreak> shadox: read the message from ubotu
<bnD> melodramatic: get it from synaptic
<bimberi> melodramatic: it's down :/
<databe> La_PaRCa, let me check one sec
<ThaBull78> hey rob_p...my problem returned :((
<lightbright> rob1: username:username or username.username ?
<lillo> has anyone of you tried vesa-tng for framebuffer console?
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  Bummer!
<ThaBull78> but I was wondering if there's any way to disable ipv6 in ifconfig?
<rob_p> lightbright:  username.username
<bnD> lightbright: why are you so worried about it? :)
<ThaBull78> could that be causing it too?
<lightbright> rob1: ok thanks
<malaysia> exit
<rob_p> bnD:  He's just trying to set the permissions as they should be for his user, that's all.
<databe> La_PaRCa, nope. not there
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  I'm sure there is but I'd have to poke around to find out.
<ThaBull78> rob_p do you think that could cause the problem too?
<melodramatic> bnD, what should i get from synaptic
<La_PaRCa> databe, um... are your repositories updated?
<ThaBull78> from reading up on it it seems like it only uses ipv6 when needed
<tom> hello. i can't find xorgconfig in ubuntu. http://packages.ubuntu.com/ doesn't find anything. then in which package is it?
<ThaBull78> so it shouldn't affect normal ipv4 addresses?
<techlife> I'm not able to play dvd's but I am able to play music cd's. Can anyone help me?
<mipe> Hi. Is here somebody, who can do acpi on laptop. Sory for my english.
<bnD> melodramatic: search synaptic for w32codecs
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  Umm, I guess if it were configured wrong.  The default should work just fine though.
<La_PaRCa> tom, tried with dpkg-reconfigure?
<melodramatic> thx and that should enable .mov files?
<tom> La_PaRCa: reconfigure what?
<IcemanV9> techlife: install w32codecs
<arthurb> Hi, anyone knows where to find xorg 6.9 or 7.0 packages ?
<tom> La_PaRCa: trying dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now...
<gnomefreak> 6.8 is latest i thought
<bnD> melodramatic: ya
<ceej> hi there, apparently my C compiler is broken...
<arthurb> I know
<arthurb> I need RC version
<ceej> how would i go about fixing it?
<arthurb> or cvs I don't know
<gnomefreak> ceej: why do you say that?
<shadox> euhm
<ThaBull78> rob_p well I haven't changed anything...so I don't know...anyways, I gotta get outta here to work so I'll have to get back to this later. thanks for the help!
<shadox> terminal? :s
<lightbright> rob1: ok I got it all working, thanks for your help
<nalioth> ceej: did you install "build-essential' ?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: hello again :)
<gnomefreak> hi lightbright
<melodramatic> ha i have universe and multiverse on but synapptic cant find w32codecs
<lightbright> bnD: sorry?
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  You might try running tcpdump and filtering on tcp port 80 traffic while trying to surf the 'Net.  That may yield some clues.
<ceej> nalioth:erm.....let me check
<shadox> pff, i'll think i just reformat and install back ms :s:s this is to hard to learn on 2 days
<lightbright> bnD: worried?  im trying to learn how to chown, thats all!  why are you worried?
<nalioth> lightbright: nickrud: howdy
<gnomefreak> !tell melodramatic about w32codecs
<bnD> lightbright: it scares me :)
<lightbright> nalioth: good to see you again :)
<nickrud> hey, nalioth, what's up?
<grace_> what can i use to config a serial line 0 interface
<databe> La_PaRCa, the sources.list thing?
<ceej> nalioth:my bad...nope
<lightbright> bnD: why do you live in fear?  why do you stay indoors most of your life? :)
<databe> i just updated them yesterday
<shadox> where can i find the terminal?
<lightbright> bnD: nobody is out to get you, relax :)
<ThaBull78> rob_p are those linux commands? or is that through a separate program?
<melodramatic> gnomefreak, url is down
<bnD> melodramatic: try adding   ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ to your sources.list
<gnomefreak> melodramatic,  i was just gonna ask if it was
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  something like, "tcpdump -i ethx -v tcp port 80" and then just watch for unanswered syns or delayed acks, etc. while surfing the 'Net.
<melodramatic> :) ok ill try to add this ftp
<XIII> how to install realplayer?
<bnD> melodramatic: then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  You'll need to apt-get tcpdump
<gnomefreak> i heard him say that he is working on it the other day wasnt sure if up yet
<La_PaRCa> databe,  just do a: sudo apt-get update
<grace_> i really just want to turn it off
<ThaBull78> rob_p thanks again, I'll try that.
<grace_> sl0 that is
<lightbright> XIII: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<nalioth> bnD: they do not exist in the repos
<lightbright> XIII: that website explains exactly how to install Realplayer
<rob_p> ThaBull78:  Good luck with it!  I hope you get it figured out.  Later.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bnD about w32codecs
<bnD> i know
<bnD> points to the site that is down
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  seveas site is down
<lightbright> ubotu: tell lightbright about w32codecs
<bnD> somehow i have support, and never downloaded anything from anywhere besides repo
* bnD shrugs
<nalioth> bnD: adding non official repos is not a good thing to do
<shadox> can someone tell me where i find "terminal"?
<bnD> nalioth: true, should remove it right after melodramatic :P
<keeb> lol
<XIII> thnx lightbright
<nalioth> shadox: applications > accessories > terminal
<keeb> applications -> accessories -> terminal
<gnomefreak> look in applications shadox
<keeb> nalioth BEAT ME TO IT! :D
<gnomefreak> yeah what they said
<gnomefreak> :)
<nalioth> bnD: a simple direct link to the cipherpunk w32codecs file would suffice
<melodramatic> ok anyway i didnt figured how to put it in
<melodramatic> haha
<shadox> thnQ
<lightbright> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl  <-- down and not working
<bnD> lightbright: we know :)
<lightbright> bnD: ah :P
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  seveas said that the other day
<nalioth> bnD: lightbright yes, seveas runs his server off his home machine
<lightbright> bnD: maybe seveas pulled it down
<nickrud> ftp.nerim.net => up
<gnomefreak> saomeone was getting a 403 error and he fixed it so no error will come up
<databe> thats what i did last night
<databe> but i will try again
<gnomefreak> hard for me to believe hes the only one with w32codecs
<databe> La_PaRCa, ok. i just did it
<melodramatic> how may i temporary put ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ to my package
<bipolar> does anyone have a repository for mysql 5 packages?
<ceej> is there a binary package to install libxslt and libxslt-dev on ubuntu?
<DekaPink> How do I make it not show the mounted windows partition icon on the desktop?
<gnomefreak> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is probably Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bnD> nalioth: do you have a safer answer for melodramatic?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<ln6> \join #ubuntu
<lightbright> I believe that command will give you w32codecs
<bipolar> gnomefreak, I'm looking for mysql *5*. it's not in the standard repos
<bnD> melodramatic: ^what lightbright just said
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  i dont want them no use for them unless they can get the midi thats enbedded in my site to play
<Whistler> hello
<DekaPink> Oh, there it is... Never mind. :)
<Whistler> i booted up my pc and starnge thing happened
<Whistler> my whole / i read only
<Alinux> hello
<lightbright> gnomefreak: can you say that again in English please? :)
<cadillac> hello
<XIII> lightbright after i install it it doesn't work
<lightbright> XIII: install what?
<La_PaRCa> databe, um, now try to install libc6-dev again
<Alinux> someone can paste me his /etc/apt/sources.list for AMD 64 bit?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Alinux about sources
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  i dont want the w32codecs unless they can play the midi files that are enbedded in my website
<XIII> lightbright last time i removed a .swf file then it worked but can't remember from where i removed it
<XIII> i'm talking about real player
<Alinux> ubotu, thank you :) It's my grandmothers PC :)
<nalioth> gnomefreak: midi is open and there are midi players without using w32crap
<ubotu> no worries, Alinux
<Alinux> ;)
<gnomefreak> for some reason everything ive tried wont play the midi files
<ln6> can you help me installing a intel graphic chip driver?
<IcemanV9> bipolar: mysql5 is not in repo yet .. dunno when though. :/
<melodramatic> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<melodramatic>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> nalioth, are there midi plugins for ff?
<DekaPink> Hmmm... Flash seems to be rather slow.
<nalioth> melodramatic: you have to get them first
<melodramatic> didnt worked out lightbright
<melodramatic> thats what i wanna know where may i get them
<nalioth> ubotu: tell melodramatic about restricted
<melodramatic> url is freakiong down
<lightbright> melodramatic: what didnt work?
<nalioth> melodramatic: read what ubotu sent you please
<La_PaRCa> um... this is interestinng
<nalioth> lightbright: he cant install a deb w/o having it first
<grace_> is sl0 supposed to be setup as a network interface by default?
<Alinux> ubotu, thank you brother :) nalioth you too bro :) kiss!
<ubotu> Alinux: pas de quoi
<Alinux> :)
<cmg_> anyone here have an orkut invite? :)
<La_PaRCa> google is blocking "powered by phpbb 2.0.10" claiming that its a "hackish" quote
<lightbright> XIII: i installed realplayer
<bnD> La_PaRCa: lol it is
<lightbright> nalioth: he can downliad it from the website
<XIII> lightbright i did but it didn't work
<La_PaRCa> weird...
<ln6> are there german speaking people?
<lightbright> nalioth: I downloaded  w32codecs from that website
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<bipolar> IcemanV9, do you know if the query-browser and administrator that come in breezy will work with mysql 5's new features?
<melodramatic> ho ok might work now :)
<nalioth> lightbright: melodramatic has not d/l anything
<grace_> can someone check ifconfig to see if you have sl0 listed
<lightbright> XIII: you didnt follow the intrusctions on website
<techlife> I installed w32codecs but still not able to play dvd it displays no medium found when I run a manuall mount
<melodramatic> is that a safe package or can mess my system up
<La_PaRCa> databe: hows it going?
<XIII> which website?
<grace_> someone could also check route -n to see if sl0 is listed
<lightbright> melodramatic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  and then download
<melodramatic> yep i just did :)
<lightbright> XIII: duh!  the one I gave you :P
<Alinux> ubotu, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 is it really breezy 64 bit version?
<ubotu> okay, Alinux
<XIII> i did lightbright but it didn't work
<Red-Sox> argh
<lightbright> XIII: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<Alinux> ubotu, ook :)
<ubotu> Alinux: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<XIII> lightbright last time i removed a .swf file then it worked but can't remember from where i removed it
<bnD> Alinux: did you just add that?
<boris`````> LAWLHAI!!! :D:D:D
<lightbright> XIII:follow the intrusctions on website
<grace_> routerstat, perhaps you can help me
<bnD> Alinux: thats a bot
<Red-Sox> i am trying to move a folder to the trash, but it says I dont have permission!
<XIII> lightbright i did
<Alinux> ;)
<routerstat> whats the matter?
<bipolar> IcemanV9, nevermind. no, they dont'
<Alinux> ah ok I add that :)
<bipolar> crap
<lightbright> XIII: That means then you didnt follow the intrusctions on website
<bnD> lol Alinux just added "http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325"
<bnD> ubotu http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<ubotu> rumour has it, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 is it really breezy 64 bit version?
<grace_> routerstat, ive got this linksys gateway router which works great but when ever I reboot ubuntu I can ping the gateway address but not past the gateway
<myk3> hello
<grace_> i think sl0 is getting in the way
<esj> grace_ sounds like default route problems
<grace_> routerstat, can you tell me if your system has sl0 interface running
<routerstat> grace_ ifconfig say what??
<Alinux> ok I will try now.
<lightbright> XIII: Visit http://www.real.com/linux/ and download Realplayer 10 for Linux
<grace_> esj, the only difference in route is the order the entries are listed in
<tekeo> tell me about universe
<routerstat> no eth0 is running ^^
<cmg_> hi.. does anyone here use orkut?  id like an invite to check it out
<lightbright> XIII: did you download it yet? :P
<tekeo> !tell me about universe
<shadox> no single terminale code for the mp3 works :s
<gnomefreak> !tell tekeo about universe
<grace_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D3:9A:BE:4C
<grace_>           inet addr:192.168.15.103  Bcast:192.168.15.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<grace_> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<grace_>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<gnomefreak> me is not a command tekeo
<shadox> i allways get a message "unable to lock administration .."
<boris`````> I LOVE UBUNTU AND AFRICANS
<grace_> sl0       Link encap:Serial Line IP
<grace_>           inet addr:192.168.0.1  P-t-P:192.168.0.2  Mask:255.255.255.255
<grace_>           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<lightbright> gnomefreak: hehe ;)
<bnD> boris`````: congrats
<esj> grace_:  netstat -nr?
<bimberi> ubotu forget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<ubotu> bimberi: i forgot http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<gnomefreak> shadox: make sure only one apt or synaptic is running at a time
<routerstat> grace_ hmm so you have no gateway configured
<XIII> lightbright i did
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lightbright> bimberi: hello :)))
* grace_ was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (flood)
<boris`````> HAIHAI
<bimberi> hi lightbright :)
<bnD> ohh
<lightbright> XIII: did you then type: chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin  ?
<unit3> Hey all.
<bnD> nalioth: you scared me
<XIII> yeah
<esj> peole really should use paste sites
<bnD> like when a cop is driving behind me even though im not doing anything wrong that i know of :)
<gnomefreak> nalioth, isnt takeing any crap today :)
<lightbright> XIII: did you then type: sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<XIII> yeah
<bnD> gotta love #flood
<lightbright> XIII: and what was the output?
<lightbright> XIII: show me
<XIII> it extracted it and was installed
<unit3> anyone tried backporting the Samba package from dapper yet? I can't seem to get it to compile. ;)
<gnomefreak> nalioth, the midi player you were talking about was it adoure? or something like that?
<lightbright> XIII: When prompted for a location to install RealPlayer 10, did you type /usr/bin/RealPlayer ?
<XIII> no
<esj> any pointers on how to build a deb out of j2sdk-1_4_2_09....
<XIII> i just pressed enter
<lightbright> XIII: duh!
<lightbright> XIII: why didnt you follow the instructions?
<grace_> 192.168.0.2     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 sl0
<grace_> 192.168.15.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<esj> I also need mysql 5.0
<XIII> it's like that by default
<grace_> 0.0.0.0         192.168.15.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<grace_> 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 sl0
* grace_ was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<lightbright> XIII: do it again and follow the instructions EXACTLY as they are!  dont be lazy :)
<gnomefreak> !tell esj about java
<bnD> grace_: dude stop that
<bnD> grace_: read the topic
<XIII> ok lightbright
<bimberi> esj: j2sdk is available in multiverse (see ubotu's link)
<XIII> thnx
<grace_> k
<lightbright> XIII: no its not like that by default
<shadox> it won't work :s
<bnD> grace_: pay close attention to "pasting" :P
<esj> I looked with aptitude
<lightbright> XIII: you have to literally change it to /usr/bin/RealPlayer
<esj> hmmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.tor.*]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> grace_ type /topic and read it please sir/maam
<shadox> pakkage is not availeble, or only for older version
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.tor.*]  by nalioth
<lightbright> XIII: and When prompted to configure system-wide symbolic links, type "y". A
<nalioth> tor clients are not welcome here
<lightbright> XIII: do it again and then come back
<gnomefreak> esj: did you read the msg ubotu sent you?
<bnD> nalioth: whats a tor client?
<XIII> ok lightbright
<lightbright> nalioth: whats a tor client?
<lightbright> bnD: hehe ;)
<yanis> how do I mount a usb stick?
<cryptom> hi, is there a way to get licq 1.3.2 (I only see 1.3.0)?
* bnD grins at lightbright
<gnomefreak> ty bnD  i was scared to ask
<hypn0> i'm on hoary still, does realplayer/helix work in breezy with other sound apps :-/
<lightbright> bnD: we thought of same
<nalioth> tor is an anonymizing tool that is used for both good and evil (as tools are only used at the whims of their wielders)
<bnD> nalioth: nice answer, thanks :)
<lightbright> how can you see if you already have w32codecs installed?
<Red-Sox> how do youdesklets always be on top
<tekeo> I've succeded adding "universe" but not "multiverse"
<Red-Sox> oops
<Versed> Wow, got my ubuntu disks in the mail today.  Pretty cool they were shipped out of Schipol in .nl.
<tekeo> what line to add?
<Versed> which I think is the airport.
<Red-Sox> how do you make the dock in gdesklets always be on top?
<esj> gnomefreak: yea, fails with mo matching plugin
<Red-Sox> there we go
<lightbright> Versed: great!  now next they will send you the invoice :)
<nalioth> tekeo: everywhere you see "universe" make it say "universe multiverse"
<bimberi> lightbright: dpkg -l w32codecs
<bimberi>            look for "ii" at the start of the line
<lightbright> Versed: how many did you get?
<esj> and tehn I scroll down...
<Versed> actually they sent a decleration amt.  but us customs didn't bother.
<tekeo> well I saw now I was wrong, it was in native language I think...
<bnD> damn it, the neighbor im stealing wireless from really needs to get a better provider, the speeds are all over the place :P
<Versed> 1 set of PC, 1 set of pc-64 and 1 set for PPC for my Mac.  two disk each install and live.
<lightbright> bimberi:  great command!  i can use that for everything?
<bur[n] er> bnD: sharing wireless :)  not like he can't use it too
<lightbright> Versed: cool, that should only cost you about $45
<bimberi> lightbright: sure, dpkg -L <package> is handy too (man dpkg for even more...) :)
<Versed> haha
<lightbright> bimberi: ty ;)
<DekaPink> Damn it, I hate my new internet... Can't get bittornado to work properly.
<Versed> well it's easily worth that.
<lightbright> Versed: im still expecting an invoice :P
<bnD> bur[n] er: lol
<LazloFruvous> about how big is a package archive mirror for main, universe and multiverse?
<lightbright> bimberi: does Ubuntu keep your details and sells them to other companies?
<DekaPink> That darn yellow light has become my worst enemy.
<Versed> It's OK light, I said my name was bill gates from washington state, this is the drop off address.
<shadox> my mp3 still won't work :s and i also can't install my crossover office :s:s
<ruggy> what is the root password on the livecd?
<yuacht> anyone who can guide me through recording a macro and using it on x-display 0:1 using xmacro? tried and didn't success
<lightbright> Versed: they sent you the CD's to Bill gates? you serious?
<nalioth> ruggy: there is not one
<gnomefreak> shadox: crossover from what i could find isnt avalable in .deb format nor for ubuntu
<bimberi> lightbright: stop being paranoid :P
<Versed> nah
<Versed> just kidding
<shadox> i got an .sh file
* bnD becomes interested in Versed's conversation, then abruptly loses interest once again @ just kidding
<lightbright> bimberi: its from my mafia days :)
<trappist> gnomefreak, shadox: cxoffice is available as a .deb
<lightbright> bnD: :P
<gnomefreak> trappist, not from there site ( or atleast the site i was on)
<bimberi> lightbright: lol
<Red-Sox> what is the applet that shows you what is running ie. gaim, kxdoxker, gdeskleta
<Versed> in anycase, I'd have no problems sending them the disk, shipping and something towards future research in a donation.
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: if you buy crossover, they give you a .deb
<lightbright> bimberi:  did you use your real details when ordering the CD's?
<gnomefreak> lol
<shadox> buy? don't think so ;)
<student> Can anyone help me set up a printer?
<bimberi> lightbright: of course, otherwise i wouldn't have go them
<lightbright> Versed: your actions, not your lips are a more accurate indication to what you really mean :)
<Red-Sox> student: local? cups?
<trappist> gnomefreak: maybe the new 5.0 isn't, but previous releases are, and I expect 5.0 will be soon
<gnomefreak> if that was the case and i needed that bad and had to buy it i would have kept win on here with linux ;)
<lightbright> bimberi: you could have used a fake name :P
<Versed> light, no argument.
<bimberi> student: System -> Administration -> Printing
<student> It's network.  I don't know.  What is cups?
<Versed> In anycase, these guys are one class act.
<Red-Sox> student: common unix printing system
<lightbright> Versed:  many people say they are willing to send Ubuntu money, yet its all lip service as their actions never do it :)
<bimberi> lightbright: yes, but if it was that important they'd find out anyway
<shadox> and is ther no other possibility to run an exe file on ubuntu?
<orphen2001> alguna persona que hable espaol?
<shadox> for example an emulator or something?
<bnD> ew @ exe file on ubuntu :(
<lightbright> bimberi:  I used my real name and details too!  I
<gnomefreak> the only thing i keep thinking is that office for win doesnt save as exe
<boris``> LAWLUBUNTU
<boris``> LAWLUBUNTU
<Red-Sox> stundent:is your printer on the network?
<shadox> but i don't need office, i need my adobe suite
<student> I've tried setting it up through the menu, but something in my settings isn't right.  The computer thinks it is sending to the printer, but the printer is not recognizing it.
<comix> helou
<gnomefreak> .exe is excutable file mainly downloads for programs
<lightbright> bimberi:  but I must confess, I am rather sure Ubuntu will sell or send me some marketing materials in the future
<bimberi> lightbright: right, we're coming to get you then :P
<lightbright> bimberi:  what do you think they do with your details?
<gnomefreak> to run windows programs on linux see info for wine
<bimberi> lightbright: use them to send me CDs
<bnD> hm
<lightbright> bimberi:  and? :)
<bnD> #ubuntu-offtopic anyone?
<student> All I have is the model and the IP address.
<lightbright> bnD: is it about politcs? :P
<sneaky> can someone help me i never hear and cant hear music
<bimberi> bnD: good point (although it is about ubuntu)
<bimberi> but not support
<lightbright> sneaky: is the speakers plugged in?
<sneaky> yes
<gnomefreak> lol lightbright
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ;)
<gnomefreak> sneaky,  what sound card do you have?
<Red-Sox> student: is it attached to your computer or on the network
<sneaky> onboard from asus
<lightbright> i am sure it happens a lot they forget to plug in speakers :)
<sneaky> 5.1
<gnomefreak> did you try configureing it in linux yet sneaky
<sneaky> i dont know how
<Red-Sox> what other distros use gnome as default?
<boris``> gay ones
<student> Red-Sox:  The printer is on the network.
<axisys> how do i install realplayer
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox, all the ones we dont support here;)
<lightbright> boris``: gay means happy
<Red-Sox> gnomefreak: gnomefreak, but WHICH ONES?
<bnD> lightbright i already ubotu tell boris`` about gay
* bnD grins
<lightbright> axisys: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<Red-Sox> gnomefreak: sorry for the caps *blush*
<sneaky> how can i configure sound?
<lightbright> axisys: follow the insructions exactly as the website says
<gnomefreak> sneaky, go to system>prferences>sound see if that helps any
<Eternalist> Does Ubuntu have good support and hardware detection for ATi Display adapters?>
<lightbright> XIII: it worked now?
<Red-Sox> student: osx or windows?
<Eternalist> I currently have issues with Gentoo so im switching over
<Red-Sox> student, or linux
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox, as for your question most if not all distros either have or can get gnome for it
<lightbright> bimberi:  where is the Ubuntu main office where they send the CD's from located?
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  i wanna say canada
<student> Red-Sox:  Windows, most likely.
<lightbright> Eternalist: never tried gentoo, any good?
<boris``> what's uBANtu?
<gnomefreak> but im not positive on that
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok
<nalioth> lightbright: they are sent from the netherlands
<bnD> boris``: id like some of what youre smoking :)
<gnomefreak> gentoo=pita for me
<bimberi> lightbright: office on the isle of man (iirc)
<lightbright> gnomefreak: but somewhere in that part of the world?
<lightbright> nalioth: ah ok the  netherlands, interresting
<Red-Sox> student, you arent for sure?
<lightbright>  isle of man (iirc)?
<boris``> what's uBANtu?
<bimberi> if i recall correctly
<shadox> my neighboure country ^^ the netherlands
<lightbright> axisys: did you find the instructions?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %boris``!*@*]  by nalioth
<Red-Sox> student, on any account system  > admin  > printing
<Eternalist> lightbright the installation is lengthy
<gnomefreak> boris``, uBANtu=nothing ubuntu=linux operating system
<Eternalist> i think you're better off with LFS
<bnD> boris``: id guess a typo..
<Eternalist> Their portage system is great though
<mikestyle> hey guys i need some help
<lightbright> Eternalist: LFS?
<student> Red-Sox:  well, some of the computers on our network run windows, and some linux.  I assume windows.  I have to go though, my class is over.  Thanks for trying to help!
<Eternalist> But not everyone can compile sources and it takes forever on some machines
<gnomefreak> ty i really didnt wanna answer him but he was getting on my nerves
<lightbright> mikestyle: dont we all ;)
<Eternalist> lightbright Linux From Scratch
<Red-Sox> student, sorry i couldnt help you in time
<mikestyle> i just upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10 and when i do sudo apt-get update this happens:W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20050407) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mikestyle> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mikestyle> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Eternalist> I've gone from Debian to Gentoo and now to Ubuntu. At least Ubuntu uses Apt which I'm used to
<Eternalist> mikestyle did you do what it says?
<gnomefreak> mikestyle,  dont paste in here use pastebin
<Eternalist> apt-get update
<nalioth> mikestyle: comment out your cdrom line in your sources.list
<lightbright> mikestyle: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikestyle> Eternalist, this is wut i get FROM apt-get update
<DrO-> I have a quick question: My usb disk is auto-detecting...but it says its read only. How can I fix this (im using breezy+gnome)
<daremos> hello world :-)
<lightbright> mikestyle: type that what I sent you
<DrO-> I haven't found any solutions online
<shadox> ok, i just downloaded wine, now, how do i install it :s
<nalioth> lightbright: that is unnessary
<Loevborg> What gives? My chat has lost its user list on the right; any clue as to how to get it back?
<lightbright> daremos: you write that in c++ ?
<gnomefreak> brb need jacket its getting cold
<lightbright> nalioth: ok
<daremos> in c++?
<daremos> uhm...
<DrO-> anyone  know about usb disks?
<lightbright> daremos hello world :-)
<Eternalist> lol
<grogoreo> hi
<boris```> try masturbating
<Eternalist> #include <iostream>
<Eternalist> using namespace std;
<Eternalist> int main()
<daremos> cout > "hello world"?
<lightbright> daremos: that was my first program in c++, hello world ;)
<mikestyle> thanks lightbright
<Eternalist> { cout << "hello world";
<mikestyle> seems to be working
<nickrud> Loevborg, grab the scratchmarks on the right with the mouse and pull to the left :)
<Eternalist> return 0; }
<daremos> that was the first program for everyone ;-)
<Eternalist> for every language.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-58-62-52.twcny.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
<daremos> yeah
<grogoreo> does anyone know the best way to encode a CD to MP3 to put on an MP3 player? I've heard about LAME, but, it says on APT that it isn't an encoder :-s
* bnD grins at Eternalist
* boris``` was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  can you ban the ip?
<Eternalist> its tradition to code a program that outputs Hello World
* DrO- kills breezy
<Loevborg> nickrud, it's magic!
<daremos> sure
<nalioth> gnomefreak: already did
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<Eternalist> 44% for ubuntu iso
<DrO-> someone know anything about usb disk problems?
<Eternalist> screw this gentoo crap, I'm too lazy to configure xorg.conf for 4 more hours
<gnomefreak> echo "hello world" try that in bash :)
<gnomefreak> brb
<Eternalist> lol
<daremos> I'm starting my first linux experience :-)
<DrO-> sorry to keep pestering but all you guys are here and you aren't responding
<Loevborg> nickrud, thanks
<Eternalist> try echo "hello world" | festival --tts
<Eternalist> turn the volume up
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ;)
<apokryphos> anyone using an epson c66?
<XIII> lightbright it doesn't work still
<trappist> DrO-: ask a question
<nickrud> Loevborg, np, the first time I had that happen to me in an app, it was evolution, and I couldn't see my calender. I freaked!
<redguy> DrO-: maybe your'e asking the wrong question?
<DrO-> My usb disk is read-only for some reason...how can I fix it?
<daremos> oh well
<DrO-> It auto-detects fine, but it is read-only...so...worthless
<jarlev> DrO- often it's more effective to just ask the Q
<daremos> we could develop a new programming language called "helloworld" :-)
<DrO-> I did
<DrO-> three times
<Loevborg> nickrud, tell you what: last time I had this problem, I cleared my .xchat2 configuration directory because I couldn't find a way
<grogoreo> what do people use to rip CDs?
<Eternalist> daremos have you heard of BrainFuck
<trappist> DrO-: is it read-only to root?
<Eternalist> grogoreo k3b
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %boris``!*@*]  by nalioth
<daremos> lol
<trappist> grogoreo: abcde or grip
<DrO-> How can I check trappist?
<Eternalist> grogoreo or cdrecord
<nathan__> hey, i need some help. i can't seem to set my resolution higher then 640x480(which is really annoying). i probably need to update my video driver.
<Eternalist> oh nvm, i read that wrong.
<trappist> DrO-: sudo touch /mnt/point/testfile
<bnD> grogoreo: check out  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sneaky> mm i still have no sound
<Eternalist> daremos I'm serious, BrainFuck is a real language.
* Loevborg 's glad to have asked this time.
<grogoreo> Eternalist, trappist, will they be the best quality
<DrO-> I tried sudo chmod 777
<DrO-> and that didnt work
<grogoreo> bnD, thanks will have a look
<DrO-> i'll try the touch thing, one sec
<trappist> grogoreo: they will be configurable quality
<daremos> no I don't Eter... :-P
<bur[n] er> DrO-: prolly mounting as read-only for some reason... is it in your /etc/fstab?
<lightbright> sneaky: the cables plugged in?
<sneaky> haha yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nathan__ about fixres
<DrO-> touch: cannot touch `/dev/sdb/testfile': Not a directory
<XIII> lightbright it didn't work :(
<jarlev> DrO- is it a usb key or external disk?
<trappist> DrO-: the mount point, not the device
<tekeo> !fat32
<redguy> DrO-: try "mount", it will list all of your mounts with options
<ubotu> rumour has it, fat32 is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<nathan__> thanks
<DrO-> touch: cannot touch `/media/usbdisk/testfile': Read-only file system
<Eternalist> Rooms so crowded
<Eternalist> I cant follow
<DrO-> usb key
<daremos> me too :-/
<DrO-> it looks fine in mount
<redguy> DrO-: rw?
<DrO-> it auto-mounts somehow..I never even set it up to automount
<DrO-> yeah it says rw
<trappist> DrO-: what filesystem is on the usb disk
<jarlev> DrO- maybe it has a readonly sitch?
<Eternalist> whats the device DrO-?
<DrO-> /dev/sdb on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<jarlev> s/sitcj/switch
<Eternalist> like the path to the device
<DrO-> it is attache
<nalioth> Eternalist: it helps quite a bit if you preface the nick of the person you are talking to
<bur[n] er> DrO-: make the umask=000
<DrO-> i just pasted it
<trappist> DrO-: it's the umask
<Eternalist> : /dev/...
<DrO-> how do I change the umask
<grogoreo> ok, so if I were to use OGG -  is there a variety of qualities? What is the best one?
<Eternalist> nalioth im on mirc for windows, too lazy to configure, im downloading ubuntu :)
<DrO-> there's nothing in fstab, when I add stuff..it becomes 2 devices..and neither work
<nalioth> Eternalist: you can still preface peoples nicks
<DrO-> how can I change the umask if it automounts from a program I dont even know exists?
<J_P> hi all...
<jarlev> DrO- I've seen usbkeys which has a physical readonly switch
<Eternalist> "too lazy to configure"
<nalioth> Eternalist: your keyboard is the same as ours
<DrO-> no, mine doesn't
<bur[n] er> DrO-: gnome-volume-manager is the process that is mounting it and it uses hotplug or something to get the mount info... hotplug might be a place to check?
<lightbright> XIII: it works for everyone but you!  so its user error
<DrO-> in hotplug it doesnt show options
<Eternalist> nalioth not true
<Eternalist> i have a dvorak keyboard
<lightbright> XIII: what happens when you type realplayer?
<XIII> lightbright as i said before there is a problem with a .swf file
<mirak> where must we ask to have a debian unstable package into ubuntu ?
<bnD> Eternalist: lol
<bur[n] er> mirak: ubuntu-motu might be a place to start
<Eternalist> i doubt anyone here uses dvorak
<DrO-> it says Mount devices when plugged in..
<DrO-> how do I change the umask
<XIII> the pointer just gives me a busy icon then nothing
<Eternalist> rtfm^2
<redguy> bur[n] er, trappist: umask?? you sure? If DrO- is the user with uid=1000 the umask is fine for him isn't it?
<DrO-> in gnome-volume-manager
<nickrud> I stopped reading that hack a long time ago.
<Eternalist> 75%
<trappist> redguy: good point
<bur[n] er> redguy: i'll take that... is he that user?
<DrO-> yeah
<lightbright> XIII: what happens when you type realplay?  what message do you get?
<DrO-> im the user
<mirak> bur[n] er: ok
<orbx> Can some one help me configure mysql on a ubuntu apache server?
<Eternalist> orbx what do you need?
<DrO-> so what should I do?
<Eternalist> are you trying to set up a LAMP?
<lightbright> XIII: so you mean realplayer installed and runs??
<orbx> i need to set up mysql, with username and password ect.
<tekeo> !ntfs
<ch13f121> hi all
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<J_P> hey all, for  "P4 EM64T"  i install ubuntu x86 ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell orbx about mysql
<XIII> installed yes, runs no
<bur[n] er> DrO-: can you do "touch" as root? (via sudo?)  I forget
<lightbright> XIII: what happens when you type realplay?  what message do you get?
<Eternalist> orbx mysqladmin -u root -p "password"
<DrO-> no
<Eternalist> something similar to that
<DrO-> I can't burner
<ch13f121> I have quiete a predicament, and youpeople are just the people I need to talk to : D
<ch13f121> I installed e17 recently
<Eternalist> or mysql -u root
<Eternalist> creates a root user and then itll prompt for a password
<lightbright> XIII: type realplay in shell.  and tell me the message you get
<ch13f121> and I need to install genmenu
<DrO-> touch: cannot touch `/media/usbdisk/testfile': Read-only file system
<J_P> people, for  "P4 EM64T"  i install ubuntu x86 ?
<bur[n] er> DrO-: what are the permissions on the mount point?
<XIII> root@server:/home/sting # realplayer
<XIII> bash: realplayer: command not found
<Eternalist> DrO- Stop molesting the system
<Eternalist> Touch touch touch
<redguy> DrO-: what does "id" say? are you the user with uid=1000 ?
<orbx> Eternallist > could you please join #orbx channel and help me?
<Eternalist> kk
<DrO-> yes, im the user with uid=1000
<ch13f121> and I need to run a perl script, and I'm unsure on how to do that as well
<DrO-> how do I check permissions on mount point burner?
<lightbright> XIII: go to that website and follow the instructions EXACTLY as they are!  all the best :)
<bur[n] er> DrO-: ls -l /media/usbdisk
<Red-Sox> what is the applet that shows the icons of running programs like gaim and gdesklets
<nalioth> ch13f121: all scripts are run in a terminal, using ./scriptname
<bur[n] er> Red-Sox: notification area
<pankracy> hi all
<J_P> anyone can tell me about  "P4 EM64T"   ? i install for this processor ubuntu x86 ?
<DrO-> okay, now it wont even mount.
<DrO-> says unable to mount device
<gnomefreak> i had a really hard time installing realplayer and finally gave up on it
<DrO-> when I double click the icon
<XIII> lightbright thnx for ur great help, really don't try to help much users as we want users to be developed :)
<DrO-> it's being detected, but now it can't even mount
<pankracy> anybody from Poland?
<pankracy> Jest kto z Polski?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, use the one on restrictedformats, it's just dpkg -i
<redguy> !pl
<ubotu> redguy: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bur[n] er> DrO-: unplug and replug?
<nalioth> J_P: that is fine
<DrO-> I did
<pankracy> !pl ?
<ubotu> pankracy: I give up, what is it?
<pankracy> !pl
<gnomefreak> nickrud, seveas restricted format siite in down
<bur[n] er> DrO-: what did the ls -l say about the mount point?
<nalioth> !pl
<DrO-> manager.c/1642: not a mountable volume: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_USB_Flash_Memory
<gfish> who here doesnt have windows on their pc
<DrO-> ls -l says no such file
<J_P> nalioth: then for    "P4 EM64T"  i install ubuntu x86 ? not need one ubuntu "AMD x64" as have for amd64 ?
<DrO-> since it's not even mounted now
<kbrooks> i dont
<orbx> gfish > get rid of windows
<DrO-> it wont let it mount
<bur[n] er> DrO-: rrrrrrright... i have no idea... sorry :\
<ch13f121> I get this error when I try to run genmenu's autogen
<orbx> gfish > windows is bad bad
<ch13f121> ./autogen.sh
<ch13f121> Running aclocal...
<ch13f121> ./autogen.sh: line 8: aclocal: command not found
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I believe he just rebuilds the packages that marillat makes; the restrictedformats page points to marillat's
<nalioth> J_P: the x86 is more user friendly than the amd64
<DrO-> last time it did this
<DrO-> I had to reformat it
<gfish> why
<DrO-> on my friends windows box
<nalioth> ch13f121: please take a moment and read the /topic of the channel
<gfish> i dont have a windows disk
<DrO-> but now he's sleeping so I can't =/
<lightbright> gfish: I shall make you a fisher of men :)
<bur[n] er> DrO-: u can repartition & format it via "gparted"
<pankracy> me too
<DrO-> ok
<DrO-> sounds like a good idea
<nikos> hey i've got a question
<redguy> ubotu pl is Pomocy w jzyku polskim szukaj na kanale #ubuntu.pl. Help in polish language is available on the #ubuntu.pl channel.
<ubotu> redguy: i'm not going to learn illegal characters
<pankracy> i cant see discs
<orbx> gfish > get out you windows freak :P
<J_P> nalioth: then that amd x64 ubuntu is only for amd64 bits right ?
<redguy> ubotu pl is Pomocy w jezyku polskim szukaj na kanale #ubuntu.pl. Help in polish language is available on the #ubuntu.pl channel.
<ubotu> ...but pl is already something else...
<DrO-> command not found?
<pankracy> what to do?
<ch13f121> I'm asking for support...for enlightenment...on ubuntu...
<redguy> darn
<nikos> actually, 2 questions
<gnomefreak> im ont he wiki page that ubotu sent me that one im gonna look at for now im dont know anything about marillat except it is used in debian sarge as a repo
<bur[n] er> DrO-: u need to get it first ;)
<gfish> i would like to know the same as J_P
<nikos> oh wait, it's 3
<ch13f121> if there's a channel about enlightenment specifically...then let me know...
<bur[n] er> DrO-: sudo apt-get install gparted
<lightbright> ch13f121: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<DrO-> yep
<DrO-> isntalling now
<nalioth> J_P: amd64 works on any 64bit x86 proc, but flash, windows media and other desired entertainment programs dont run well if at all on amd64
<nalioth> ch13f121: #e
<DrO-> done
<nikos> can someone help me?
<nalioth> ch13f121: we just ask that you dont paste into the channel
<DrO-> The kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables on the following devices:
<DrO-> - /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<sneaky> can someone help me with my sound?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, w32codecs and realplayer are pretty much independent of the distribution. Now, a lot of other things on that site are very disruptive ;)
<nalioth> nikos: if you dont ask, we wont talk
<nikos> k
<lightbright> sneaky: try on a diffrent OS to see if sounds works
<bur[n] er> DrO-: that's a new one for me?  reboot? ;)
<DrO-> The kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables on the following devices:
<DrO-> - /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<DrO-> Because of this you will only have limited access to these devices.
<DrO-> Unmount all mounted partitions on a device to get full access
<sneaky> i used suse and that worked
<nikos> why can't i access my windows partitions?
<gnomefreak> i was kinda hoping that realplayer will play midi files on a website
<nalioth> DrO-: please do not paste in here
<sneaky> nikos u have to mount
<DrO-> sorry
<bur[n] er> !tell nikos about fat32
<J_P> nalioth: I buy this P4 EM64T only for server, for deconding/encoding image, not need graphical interface, then is better use ubuntu x86 or ubuntu x64 ?
<nalioth> J_P: amd64 is optimal for what you want to do (console only)
<DrO-> bur[n] er you think a reboot will even help?
<sneaky> so anyone want to help?
<DrO-> that message comes up when it reads the usb disk
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nikos about mountwindows
<DrO-> I can tell because it flashes, then the message pops up
<bur[n] er> DrO-: i honestly have no idea at this point ;)
<J_P> nalioth: yes, i need only console :-) thank you!!
<ch13f121> oh ok, then how do I tell what my problem is, if I can't paste the error there, I wasn't intending on spamming it or anything
<DrO-> do you think it would work if I remove the automated mounting?
<fredforfaen>  XFX GeForce FX5500 256MB DDR AGP8X, Tv-Out/DVI, Retail is this a good chice for my box...its cheap but does it do the work?
<Khaaaaan> use the pastebin
<bur[n] er> DrO-: killall gnome-volume-manager
<sneaky> can someone help me with my sound?
<J_P> nalioth: heheh I think ubuntu x64 intall is only for AMD. sorry for my error.!
<DrO-> then what?
<bur[n] er> DrO-: you're running gparted as root right?
<nickrud> sneaky, most of us only do sound issues on card's we've done; try again later, maybe someone with your card will  be around
<pjott> Hi all!
<trappist> DrO-: it sounds like the partition table on the device may be damaged or corrupted.  if it were me, I'd copy everything off, wipe it out, repartition, reformat etc.
<DrO-> yes
<DrO-> bur[n] er
<daremos> 75% of remaining instalaltion packages...and then...my first linux experience with ubuntu!!! ;-)
<DrO-> I ran it with root
<DrO-> trappist I think you're wrong
<bur[n] er> !tell DrO- about enter
<DrO-> I've only been running this for two days
<fredforfaen> !hardware
<ubotu> methinks hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<DrO-> sorry bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> DrO-: still, gparted should work
<DrO-> ic, well, i've killed gnome-volume-manager
<DrO-> now what should I do?
<bur[n] er> run gparted... and use one line of irc text to convey your message ;)
<DrO-> still, same error
<ch13f121> http://pastebin.com/434740
<nikos> it says: bash: winmac_fstab: no such file or directory
<ch13f121> can anyone help me from there
<DrO-> now, in my computer it shows the device as being there...
<DrO-> even once i've killed gnome-volume-manager...so how do I get rid of it
<nalioth> nikos: open the winmac_fstab in a text editor and read it please
<orbx> How do you set up mysql accounts?
<J_P> nalioth: P4 EM64T = P4 HT ?
<DrO-> I'm going to try a reboot. I'll be back
<lightbright> sneaky: does it work on a difffrent OS?>
<nalioth> J_P: hyperthreading and 64bit extensions are different
<sneaky> yes windows and suse
<ch13f121> better yet can anyone walk me through the install of e17genmenu
<databe> La_PaRCa-aWaY, damn. missed him
<daremos> __@^
<nalioth> ch13f121: if you join #e they will be glad to help you
<ch13f121> ok thanks
<databe> I am in the middle of installing something and when it ran the "make all" it gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/434626
<ch13f121> well, can anyone tell me how to run perl scripts?
<databe> i havbe libc6 package installed (as shown in synaptic)
<liquidboy> xfce main panel doesnt load. when i try to start it from the terminal i get this error "(xfce4-panel:9262): xfdesktop-menu-WARNING **: xfdesktop: Could not locate a menu definition file
<liquidboy> (xfce4-panel:9262): xfdesktop-menu-CRITICAL **: desktop_menu_parse: assertion `filename != NULL' failed
<liquidboy> Segmentation fault"
<redguy> ch13f121: perl <script.pl>
<ghb> How do you add a printer that's connected to a printer server?
<J_P> nalioth: then one example. For one P4 EM64T(console only/server) better is ubuntu AMD64 install. And for P4 HT I can not install AMD64 install, need x86 install, right this afirmation ?
<nalioth> ch13f121: i told you earlier, you run ANY script by opening a terminal in the directory it is in and running ./scriptname
<sneaky> lightbright?
<orbx> nalioth > sorry, but how do you restart apache?
<ch13f121> ok sorry nalioth didn't see it
<nalioth> lightbright: please take a moment and read the /topic of the channel
<nikos> i read it, but i still don't get it
<daremos> 80% :-)
<nalioth> nikos: the directions should be easy to follow in the winmac_fstab
<nikos> they are, but it still not working
<nickrud> ch13f121, you might like #get-e , and get-e.org
<nikos> i just typed sudo bash winmac_fstab, like it said
<mirak> I am trying to use    APT::Default-Release "breezy";  in /etc/apt.conf but it doesn't work anymore.
<mirak> it was working on debian
<nalioth> nikos: you have to make it executable, to do so, read it and follow it's directions
<J_P> nalioth: my afirmation above is right ?
<sneaky> someone can help me or not?
<nikos> k i'll see
<nalioth> J_P: for hyperthreaded P4 cpus, you can install using the x86 installer and upgrade the kernel after installation to linux-image-686-smp
<bur[n] er> J_P: dont' use 64-bit on non-64-bit processors
<nikos> i can't find anything else but sudo bash etc
<cafuego> J_P: Depending on what you want to run, i386 might be altogether better anyway.
<mipe> How install skype?
<J_P> cafuego: i like for server image, only console... not need graphical interface..
<nalioth> nikos: open a terminal where the script is, and run "chmod +x winmac_fstab"
<pjott> I can't register my Tribes 2 CD-KEY. That means I have a VALID serial, and I type it right. The error message is this: "login failed - your internet connection maby having Problems of the or the servers maby temporarily unavailable. (error code: -2807)" Anyone that can help?
<nalioth> J_P: use the amd64 install for your 64bit procs and the x86 installer on your regular p4
<cafuego> J_P: Then amd64 on em64t is fine
<databe> I am in the middle of installing something and when it ran the "make all" it gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/434626
<mipe> I downloaded skype from skype.com, but I have problem with dependencis k3b,atd..
<nalioth> mipe: d/l the static version of skype
<mirak> hey
<DrO-> Ok, reboot didn't help gparted
<J_P> nalioth: my last question, than really for P4 EM64T i install am64 right  ?
<nalioth> DrO-: use a liveCD
<mirak> does fixing a default distribution version is broken in Ubuntu ?
<DrO-> I read online that it shouldn't need to re-read, it says that I should remove partition information
<nalioth> J_P: correct
<J_P> nalioth: thank you!
<DrO-> what's a liveCD for?
<mipe> nalioth:please what meand d/l?
<nalioth> DrO-: so you can use gparted
<mipe> nalioth:please what means d/l?
<nalioth> mipe: download = d/l
<blanky> how can I view the system processes
<DrO-> oh ok
<mipe> nalioth:ok, so what is solve?
<cafuego> blanky: 'ps aux' or 'top'
<pjott> I can't register my Tribes 2 CD-KEY. That means I have a VALID serial, and I type it right. The error message is this: "login failed - your internet connection maby having Problems of the or the servers maby temporarily unavailable. (error code: -2807)" Anyone that can help?
<blanky> nevermind
<nalioth> blanky: applications > system tools > system monitor
<nalioth> pjott: please dont repeat so often
<nikos> it says: chmod: cannot acces 'winmac_fstab': no such file or directory
<mipe> nalioth:I need download other version skype?
<cafuego> Tribes2 isn't ubuntu software, ring the publisher and yell at them.
<nalioth> mipe: if you get the skype package that is "static" it will not have dependency problems, i suspect
<Stormx2> nikos: can't find the file, then.
<daremos> Is it fun?
<pjott> nalioth, sorry, but the text disappeared from my screen, because many people wrote. So I repeated it and hope for answers this time ;)
<Stormx2> nikos: Are you in the right directory?
<orbx> Can anyone help me to set up mysql on apache?
<Stormx2> !lamp
<ubotu> from memory, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nalioth> pjott: see what cafuego said above, and wait 5 minutes tween repeats, please
<Stormx2> orbx: Up ;-)
<nikos> damnit, i'm a noob, i don't know how this works
<cafuego> orbx: 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 libpaache2-mpd-php4 php4-mysql'
<Xcerca> how do you change the card you are using in alsamixer ?
<nalioth> nikos: open a terminal and type "cd Desktop"
<cafuego> but without the typo3s
<orbx> cafuego > i know how to install, its just configuring so it actually works
<Stormx2> lol
<Stormx2> orbx: There is a how-to on ubuntuforums.org
<cafuego> orbx: sudo a2enmod php4; sudo apache2ctl graceful
<pjott> cafuego, it IS for Linux. That's why I bought it. And there is a "Play Online" button. Then I have to create an account. That's where the error occurs.. :/
<DrO-> Also, every time I start mozilla it says "Starting Mozilla Web Browser" in the bottom right of it, even after it's already been started
<blanky> hey guys, how can I stop the apache service from running
<blanky> (not in command line)
<cafuego> orbx: Explaning mysql is more effort thean even I can come up with
<databe> I am in the middle of installing something and when it ran the "make all" it gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/434626
<mirak> hey
<nikos> thnx, it works now
<orbx> Stormx2 + cafuego > i don't need explaining, its just the file that i need to edit to configure.
<blanky> any good video capturing apps for linux?
<mirak> even when I put   APT::Default-Release "breezy";  in /etc/apt/apt.
<nikos> didn't know i had to go to desktop in terminal too
<mirak> even when I put   APT::Default-Release "breezy";  in /etc/apt/apt.conf , it doesn't default to breezy
<nikos> pretty obvious now that i think about it
<mirak> anyone have same issue ?
<cafuego> orbx: ... and perhaps add mysql to /etc/php4/apach2/php.ini
<orbx> cafuego > i have.
<MikeStyle> hey guys how do i install the arts engine
<nikos> next problem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nikos about cli
* gnomefreak has had it with damn music 
<databe> nalioth, I am in the middle of installing something and when it ran the "make all" it gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/434626
<orbx> cafuego , Stormx2 > if you have any other ideas could you please join #orbx less busy ;)
<MikeStyle> ...?
<nalioth> databe: xffm4 is available in the repos
<blanky> guys, are there any good screen capture programs out there?
<blanky> as in, they record video
<nikos> i downloaded a linux version of java runtime environment, but don't know how to install it
<nalioth> databe: you can use apt-get to install it
<sneaky> hello can someone help me with my sound dont hearing nothing
<nikos> it's a binary
<nalioth> ubotu: teoo databe about xubuntu
<ubotu> nalioth: Syntax error in line 1
<nalioth> ubotu: tell databe about xubuntu
<databe> so my problem is xffm4?
<cafuego> nikos: Ok, 'sudo apt-get install java-package'
<cafuego> nikos: With java-package; you can convert your downloaded .bin into a proper .deb
<databe> i know about xubuntu. but i am just trying to install it
<mipe> nalioth:I have to add source to sourcelist and get package from this? Sorry I have to improve my english :-)
<MikeStyle> xubuntu?!?
<nalioth> databe: the xubuntu-desktop package will get you a full xfce4 desktop
<nikos> couldn't find java package
<ghb> I want to add a printer to my linux box, but the printer is hooked to a printer server using LPR. What to do? =(
<gnomefreak> databe: type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mipe about xubuntu
<databe> lol
<databe> k
<databe> thankis
<whaley> buntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic <---- firewalling built into the kernel?
<whaley> the above came from ubotu, btw
<nalioth> whaley: so what is your point?
<nikos> or do i need to replace 'java-package' with the filename?
<cafuego> ghb: tell the printer admin tool you're adding an lpr printer and have 1) the server IP adn 2) the printqueue name handy.
<blanky> Already asked kubuntu: hey guys, I installed kubuntu-desktop, may I uninstall it? will it uninstall everything it installed?
<nalioth> nikos: java-package is a tool
<whaley> nalioth, i'm a little ignorant as to how a kernel can implement firewalling
<cafuego> nikos: No... is the 'universe' repository enabled?
<nikos> don't know
<nikos> what is that? xD
<gnomefreak> blanky: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<cafuego> blanky: No, it will only remote itself, the virtual package.
<blanky> cafuego: So...it wont uninstall the packages it installed and what not
<nalioth> whaley: all linux distros depend on "iptables" for routing purposes. iptables can be configured to share, to stop to route to other places
<cafuego> blanky: indeed
<ghb> cafuego: But I can't choose LPR. There's only CUPS, Windows Printer, UNIX Printer and HP JetDirect.
<cafuego> ghb: UNIX Printer
<blanky> :'( oh well, I guess I'm screwed. It's cuase some KDE apps were placed in my GNOME menu, and some dont show the icons, it makes my pc look messy
<ubundude> Hi all, does anyone know the difference between breezy and breezy-updates?
<Khaaaaan> You could always go to google images and peep some icons
<Khaaaaan> thats what I did
<Xcerca> is there a favorite ftp program for linux ?
<whaley> nalioth, I was unaware iptables was built into the kernel... thanks for the insight :)
<cafuego> Xcerca: 'lftp'
<ghb> cafuego: Ok. Tried that... Hmmm... It says it's "Ready". Time for some testing. =)
<Khaaaaan> then you just dump em into the right folder and BOOM! No more ugly
<Xcerca> is that in terminal ?
<blanky> hey guys, I have 3 partitions; ext3, extended, and linux-swap. I'd like to resize the correct one so that I'm able to install another distribution of linux (trying out different distros), do I resize ext3?
<nikos> cafuego: what is the 'universe' repository' and how do i enable it?
<gnomefreak> ubundude,  define breezy-updates
<whaley> i seem to remember seeing it the last time I built a kernel though, now that you mention it
<cafuego> !easyrepo
<ubotu> methinks easyrepo is sudo sed -i 's/main restricted/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> blanky: yes
<Xcerca> blanky....       can't resize a partition w/o reformating it....
<blanky> okay, thanks. and for the ilnux-swap, should I use the same one I already ahve? or make another one
<nikos> cafuego: easyrepo?
<nalioth> Xcerca: of course you can
<cafuego> nikos: 'universe' contains additional software. You can enable it by running the sudo command ubotu just said.
<blanky> Xcerca: I thought gparted could do it, I've done it myself
<nalioth> nikos: ubotu spouted some information re easyrepo, please scroll up and read it
<Xcerca> ...   really,   i'm surprised
<nikos> k sry
<u-sun> hello what is the command to restart alsasound?
<u-sun> plz do tell!
<gnomefreak> you dont need to format a partion to resize it or you would never beable to have windows partions resized
<esj> baugh.. building a package for mysql5 and configure can't find openssl installation..  funny thing is I'm accessing the system by ssh.  I really dislike autoconfigure.
<cafuego> u-sun: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa restart
<nalioth> Xcerca: parted is a nondesctructive partition resizer (gparted and qtparted are 2 gui frontends)
<z0rz_> How do I install sshd?
<orbx> !tell gfish about ubuntu
<ClayG> Where is the list of what programs start upon startup?
<nalioth> blanky: use a livecd and gparted
<nalioth> z0rz_: apt-get install ssh
<Xcerca> thx for the info
<nalioth> Xcerca: even can resize a windows partition w/o losing data
<dodgyville> Hello
<Xcerca> cafuego is lftp a terminal program ?
<cafuego> esj: You're missing the -dev packages. But if you didn't know that, building mysql migth not be a good idea <heh> Regardless, check wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<cafuego> Xcerca: yep
<z0rz_> could I do sudo apt-get install ssh
<ClayG> Ok, what about changing the default terminal size upon launching. Is it possible ot make it smaller automatically?
<z0rz_> or is that not a good idea?
<nalioth> Xcerca: you'll have to use that comand
<cafuego> ClayG: ls /etc/rc2.d/
<gnomefreak> zorz_ you have to use sudo
<cafuego> z0rz_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<esj> cafuege: the -dev packages didnt show up in aptitude
<dodgyville> I have an mpeg that I want to record in the sound from (in something like sound-recorder or audacity). Does anyone know how to do that?
<z0rz_> why not use what nalioth said?
<u-sun> cafuego, thks very much@
<cafuego> esj: They are nevertheless what you need.
<nalioth> z0rz_: 'ssh' is a  metapkg, it installs all the ssh things you need, 'openssh-server' will get you a sshd
<ubundude> gnomefreak, I'm playing around with the repositories in Synaptic. There's one called breezy-updates and another one called breezy. I don't understand what the difference between the two is.
<nikos> W: couldn't stat package list cdrom://ubuntu 5,10 etc (3 times) and E: couldn't find package java-package
<z0rz_> alright well thanks nalioth that worked
<cafuego> z0rz_: There is more then one way to skin a cat. or on Linux, more ten 7 ways.
<esj> cafuege: I know :-)  I was beginning to think it was an all in one package.  will look again
<gnomefreak> nikos,  put a # infront of your cd repo in your sources list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nikos> where is that?
<jojomonkey> how do i fix this 'Gtk-Warning << : locale not supported by C library \ Using the fallback 'C' locale' warning everytime i run a gtk app ?
<z0rz> I just wanted to know the best way to skin the cat
<nalioth> jojomonkey: you ignore it
<gfish> could i convert my ntfs partitions to fat
<cafuego> esj: You probably need libssl-dev; also check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptoApt (that just prompts for missing -dev packages during ./configure)
<gnomefreak> nikos,  or you can open synaptic and click on edit than repository and take the check out of box next to cdrom repo
<gfish> without loosing the data on them
<ghb> cafuego: *yaaaay* It worked! Thanks. ^^
<cafuego> z0rz: There is no 'best' way.
<peac> hi when you download torrent files, how does one unrar them in ubuntu?
<jojomonkey> nalioth, yeah, but it didn't print them before
<z0rz> kinda like which distro should I use?  I just want someone to tell me something that get's what i want done
<nalioth> jojomonkey: it happens to all of us
<nikos> synaptic?
<cafuego> esj: AutoApt even :-)
<gnomefreak> z0rz,  get the ssh meta package if you have any doubts
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nikos about repos
<jojomonkey> nalioth, okee dokee
<clb_> peac: you need to install package unrar-nonfree.. it is in the multiverse
<gnomefreak> ty nalioth
<cafuego> z0rz: Why not run synaptic, search for 'ssh' and look at the Package info, to see what it is and what it does.
<esj> cafuege: thanks.  deb/ubuntu takes a bit of getting used to agter redhat and gentoo
<gnomefreak> esj,  you can use gentoo you can use ubuntu
<esj> and solaris and hpux and ....
<orbx> whats the terminal command to start / restart mysql?
<gnomefreak> hell you can install gentoo you can use ubuntu :)
<cafuego> esj: Whatever you do, don't sonfigure it to install to /usr and simply run 'make install'
<esj> I installed gentoo with xen
<cafuego> orbx: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql<tab> restart
* gnomefreak thought i needed a PHd to install linux started with gentoo couldnt do it now ubuntu made it look like peice of cake
<keeb> ok
<keeb> gentoo is nuts
<keeb> gnomefreak is nuts.
<keeb> ;d
<Taa5i> Could someone give me some help with setting up an RAID?  When I boot up it says activating RAID array, and I get md0-24 in /dev, but beyond that I have no idea what to do.  Any insight please?
* gnomefreak never ended up runnnign it gave up after a few hours of trying to install it
<gonzalo> helo
<gonzalo> hello
<esj> cafuege: please give my 20years worth of unix scar tissue some credit.  :-)
<keeb> hehe
<gnomefreak> !raid
<ubotu> methinks raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<gonzalo> ok
<Taa5i> gnomefreak: Gentoo's real easy if you just follow the documentations exactly.
<keeb> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<lassel> I've been running ubuntu for the last six months, but now I needed windows for some stuff and I reinstalled it. I need a little help to get grub back so I can dual boot?
<cafuego> esj: On irc it's hard to tell the difference between 20 eyars worth of scar tissue and a still-attached umbilical cord
<keeb> i spent 4 hours, 2 hours respectively to both of those threads
<keeb> and i STILL couldn't get it to work.
<esj> gentoo is also easy if you use my install scripts
<keeb> 1024x768 = ugly
<jackmacokc> lassel: why not install windows in vmware?
<gnomefreak> Taa5i,  i did but after the partioning ad install there was something that i gave up on and #gentoo was 0help
<z0rz> better than 800x600
<keeb> well
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lassel about recover
<lassel> jackmacokc, I doubt wmware will run games, besides the damage is done
<keeb> i have dual 22" monitors
<keeb> so
<keeb> 1024= terrible.
<z0rz> yeah I just have dual 19" monitors
<jackmacokc> lassell: ah..yeah linux game support is poop
<esj> cafuefe: true.  too many systems and the commands all blend in bad ways.
<keeb> especially when used to 1600x1200
<gnomefreak> esj: you have them on a site?
<z0rz> I'm just running 1280x1024
<lassel> nalioth, excellent
<cafuego> I have a 12' penis and I have no issues with 1024x768
<z0rz> they won't go to 1600x1200
<Amaranth> vmware will never have hardware acceleration
<Amaranth> hopefully Xen will
<z0rz> but hey they were only $100
<z0rz> new
<z0rz> each
<njan> cafuego, tmi, dude ;)
<keeb> nice cafuego, i am jealous.
<peac> ok i downloaded unrar-nonfree, what is the command for unraring?
<jackmacokc> !recover
<ubotu> it has been said that recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<esj> gnomefreak:  not sure.  I stopped using gentoo a few months ago becaue life is too short for recompilations.  I'll look around.  email me esj@harvee.org
<cafuego> njan: I thought I'd join in but just get to the point
<smiley> hi all
<orbx> cafuego > when ever i try to login in to phpmyadmin, it says Access denied. Any ideas?
<cafuego> orbx: Did you add mysql users? They are distinct from system users.
<orbx> orbx: how do you add mysql users, i tried already and wasn't successful
<orbx> cafuego >  how do you add mysql users, i tried already and wasn't successful*
<gnomefreak> esj: first things first i have to get ff to play midis
<cafuego> orbx: via mysqladmin OR by running queries on the 'mysql' table as root.
<Xcerca> does anybody here ue gftp ?
<orbx> cafuego: is there a command in the terminal which runs mysqladmin?
<esj> cafuego: <small scream>  was searching for openssl and the dev libs are libssl-dev
<trappist> mysql-admin
<orbx> Xcerca > i sometimes use gftp
<cafuego> esj: :-)
<esj> furfu
<nikos> ok i enabled the repository, now what?
<cafuego> orbx: 'mysqladmin'
<Xcerca> orbx did you use the one that was in synaptic ?
<cafuego> nikos: 'sudo apt-get update' to fetch the lists and then 'sudo apt-get install java-package'.
<gnomefreak> nikos, what were you trying to do i forgot :(
<orbx> Xcerca: yea but installed via terminal
<nikos> i was trying to install java runtime environment xD
<Xcerca> i dled the packages,   does that not install them to?
<Xcerca> how do you do that?
<orbx> Xcerca sudo get-apt gftp }i think
<kennethb> I just logged onto my desktop and noticed my top panel is missing. This is the defalut panel that was created when I install ubuntu. Can someone tell me how to get that panel back?
<njan> cafuego, indeed ;)
<gnomefreak> cafuego, isnt java in multi universe?
<Blissex> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<lassel> nalioth, thanks, the guide seemed to work for me
<UbuntuN00b> hi
<orbx> cafuego > i'm in the mysqladmin, how do i create a new user?
<nikos> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<nikos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<UbuntuN00b> anyone can help me with /etc/profile??
<hamilton> I just rebooted my dapper system and now there is a link on the desktop called "Link to Old Desktop" that points to .gnome-desktop.  Does anybody know what's going on?
<gnomefreak> j2re1.4 is in multi uni
<mirak> is it suicide to use dapper now ?
<lightbright> what do I need to install to decrypt gpg files?
<hamilton> it seems to work fine
<nikos> i did sudo apt-get update, what i got is in the pastebin, name = nikos
<gnomefreak> mirak,  its too early if you ask me
<coz> Hello,
<coz>  is there an internet source that lists most of the terminal commands for ubuntu?
<mirak> coz: google bash
<coz> google bash?
<mirak> coz it's not specific to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> nikos,  can you give us the link to it after you send it
<esj> coz: in a terminal window, (bash) hit tab a few times
<coz> explain google bash
<UbuntuN00b> I have edit /etc/profile, in the console the PATH is changed to my liking.. but in GNOME en Gnome Console.. it is still set to the old one.
<coz> ok
<mirak> !g bash
<ubotu> Wish i knew, mirak
<lightbright> can anyone get gpgp to decrypt?
<gnomefreak> type into a google search bash
<nikos> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4721
<mirak> !google bash
<ubotu> mirak: Do they come in packets of five?
<zenrox> Results for: bash
<zenrox> http://www.bash.org/
<zenrox> http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/bash.html
<zenrox> http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<esj> it will list all the commands available to you
<esj> isn't very useful however
<nickrud> UbuntuN00b, look on google for the difference between login and interactive terminals; to be short, /etc/profile is not read in by terminals in X because they are interactive terminals
<nickrud> rather than login terminals
<gnomefreak> nikos,  close all apps that are using apt or synaptic
<blueblood> Hey, is it possible for me to compile a win32 .exe in linux?
<orbx> Can anyone help me out with the mysql admin commands in the terminal
<nickrud> UbuntuN00b, so, to make it short, put the path you want in .bashrc :)
<UbuntuN00b> nickrud: it's strange.. because.. i've done this before.. on the same ubuntu version... :S and i didnt had any problem last time..
<Janbanan> How do I kill the gdesklet process?
<blanky> so if I dont want kde at all (kde, any of it's packages, etc.) that I isntalled from kubuntu-desktop, I'm better off re-installing?
<blanky> :'S
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nikos  about gpg
<gnomefreak> blanky: whats wrong with apt-get remove -purge kubuntu-desktop (not sure if there is a - or 2 infromt of purge)
<N1omi> is there a way i can launce XCFE settings from CLI?
<lubi> :)
<blackhat> Anyone know where I can get libSDL-1.2.so.0 32 bit version
<Blissex> blueblood: yes.
<blackhat> im running an amd64 and I need this file (32 bit version i386).
<Blissex> N1omi: almost surely so, the XFCE4 control panel is a program IIRC. Ask in #XFCE perhaps...
<Blissex> N1omi: just looked, it is called 'xfce-setting-show'
<nikos> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4722
<Blissex> Janbanan: 'killall gdesklet'? Use 'top'?
<sneaky> can someone help me with my onboard soundcard (asus a7v8x-x)
<gnomefreak> get rid of the cdrom repo nikos
<nikos> k
<remote> how does a package get added to an ubuntu repository?
<ui> can someone tell me how do i make to work  a hp laserjet 1000 series?
<N1omi> Blissex: thanks! settings aren't being launched correctly from the terminal either >_<
<Blissex> sneaky: ui: bad question... consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask good questions...
<remote> for instance, I would like to see freenx be added to one of the ubuntu supported repositories
<Blissex> sneaky: however the troubleshooting section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 about sound problems.
<sneaky> ok can not hear anny sound, but ubuntu find my soundcard
<Janbanan> Blissex, found it. Thanls
<ui> its not a bad question -.-
<sneaky> dint knwo what to do
<gnomefreak> ui: how i make to work isnt a good sentence
<sneaky> dont
<lightbright> can anyone get gpgp to decrypt?
<Blissex> sneaky: yes, but it is hard to answer vague questions... You'll learn.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: you use gpgp?
<sneaky> so can u help me ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lightbright about gpgp
<spencer> Im trying to run this command: the /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss file, but the permissions are wrong. I change the permissions and edit it, but when I reboot the oss file gets set back to default with nothing in it and no write permissions for anyone. How can I fix this?
<nikos> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4723
<gnomefreak> oops
<spencer> Sorry, im trying to edit that file
<Blissex> sneaky: please read that link on how to ask questions :-)
<gnomefreak> nikos,  try not using ~/desktop
<sneaky> can someone help me to get my sound installed?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: i didnt get any text
<gnomefreak> you werent going to :(
<remote> ubotu tell remote about gpgp
<Blissex> spencer: I am not so sure you should _edit_ that file. It is a virtual file, not a real file. it is a settings file.
<gnomefreak> lightbright, do you mean gpgs?
<nikos> k sry
<spencer> Blissex: I need to edit it to get sound to work in a game.
<gnomefreak> its ok nikos
<remote> ubotu doesn't know what gpgp is
<ubotu> Wish i knew, remote
<gnomefreak> i know that remote
<Blissex> spencer: no, you don't, you need to _write_ to it.
<nikos> how do i get back?
<remote> haha
<sneaky> somebody can help me with my soundcard?
<Blissex> spencer: consider reading the OSS compatibility section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<spencer> Blissex: Yes, but everytime i reboot it gets set back to read only
<nikos> from desktop that is
<nikos> in the terminal
<Blissex> spencer: it is a virtual file, not a real file. It is under '/proc'.
<gnomefreak> to get off the ~desktop just tyoe exit
<gnomefreak> it should pull you out of desktop
<esj> thanks for all the help.  mysql5 and sun j2sdk and compiled and installed
<sneaky> gnomefreak kan u help me?
<nikos> very funny
<gnomefreak> to get it back i thought it was cd desktop but its not
<spencer> Blissex: Well how do I get my sound to work with this file?
<gnomefreak> lol :( sorry nikos
<nikos> how can i get back without exiting the terminal?
<ui> i installed the driver for my printer but it doesnt print :(
<nikos> its ok
<Blissex> spencer: you 'echo' the value to the file in an initialization script.
<sneaky> gnomefrak can u help me?
<Blissex> spencer: consider reading the OSS compatibility section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<nikos> i'm a noob, i expect to get fucked with
<gnomefreak> sneaky: with what
<sneaky> with my sound?
<spencer> Blissex: I do use the echo command, but I get permission denied
<Blissex> sneaky: try reading on how to ask questions http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4
<Blissex> spencer: you have to do it as 'root'.
<nikos> gnomefreak: the same error as before
<spencer> Blissex: I use sudo, too. Which startup script do you recommend?
<nikos> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4723
<Taa5i> !raid
<ubotu> methinks raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<gnomefreak> put " around the words you want echoed
<ui> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<gnomefreak> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<giany911> ok who ..can answer ..some questions ..
<gnomefreak> read that nikos
<Blissex> spencer: there is a subtle difficulty with 'sudo' and redirection... if you say 'sudo echo xxxx > yyy', the file "yyy" is opened by the current shell, not by 'sudo'.
<sneaky> gnomefreak can u help or not?
<MikeStyle> hey guys when i try and do a ./configure i get a msg saying i dont have a c compiler in $path or sumthing
<nikos> i did, and i have a key
<Blissex> spencer: try 'sudo bash' and then 'echo .....' at the prompt that appears.
<nikos> what the hell do i do with it
<gnomefreak> nikos,  is that the only error your getting the the key?
<Taa5i> spencer: To be extra sure try: sudo sh -c 'commands go here > like | so'
<spencer> Blissex: Is there a config file I may edit to get this command to run at startup?
<nikos> i got the key, now i did sudo apt-get update
<D1> is skype a QT app?
<Blissex> spencer: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<gnomefreak> nikos,  im not sure how to get key to work i dont have that problem sorry :( but i can tell you the key isnt too important
<nikos> but how do i get it working then
<giany911> dudes
<nikos> dude
<giany911> what kinda partitions i need to install ubuntu ..
<giany911> ?:D
<nikos> none
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<nikos> just some free space
<giany911> none?:O
<Taa5i> I wish the RaidConfigurationHowto actually had information on it instead of just a link
<gnomefreak> giany911, ubuntu does the partioning if you let it
#ubuntu 2005-11-24
<blanky> my system has become messy ever since I installed kubuntu, now I guess I have to re-install ubuntu :(
<giany911> like ...raw
<giany911> well
<giany911> i was thinking to hv like 2 partitions
<giany911> 1 with ubuntu ..and 1 with stuff
<Ophiocus> i used to be hable to see the windows side of my network and noi cant
<Ophiocus> any ideas?
<shadeofgrey> asnybody wanna take a few minutes and walk me through how to tuen my computer into a dual boot system with ubuntu as the primary on hda1 and fedora core 4 the 64 bit addition on hdb1
<gnomefreak> blanky,  did you try the remove -purge command?
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone nkow how to log onto a wireless network which has a different password to that you're currently using? Do I have to create a new user for it?
<SirKillalot2> is there a program to show all installed packages on my system?
<SirKillalot2> and which shows the size of the program and so on
<gnomefreak> blanky,  or go through synaptic and uninstall everything kde from there
<shadeofgrey> siriuskr:  synapotic packaghe manager
<giany911> so ..forget about the partition thing
<shadeofgrey> sirkill:  Synaptic Package Manager
<nikos> lol
<giany911> is there a way .. to put xmms in the tray ?:D
<nikos> i don't even know what xmms is, so don't ask me xD
<giany911> :))
<gnomefreak> giany911,  are you running another os (duel booting)?
<sneaky> can someone help me to configure sound?
<giany911> ...well im running a ubuntu live cd now
<gnomefreak> giany911, will ubuntu be the only os on the pc?
<giany911> and i wanna install it ..but not before is find out some stuff
<giany911> yes it will
<blanky> gnomefreak: how do I do that?
<gnomefreak> than let ubuntu installer do the partioning
<shadeofgrey> sneaky:  what version of ubuntu are you running?
<giany911> oh ok
<sneaky> the newest
<giany911> next question
<giany911> is there a dc++ client for ubuntu ?:D
<nikos> try google
<nikos> or sourceforge
<giany911> well ..
<blanky> gnomefreak: how can I uninstall kde and everything it came with again?
<gnomefreak> blanky, open synaptic and search for kde and everything that is installed click and click uninstall
<remote> gnomefreak, what are otherways that I can make gnome even better
<gnomefreak> blanky,  did you try sudo apt-get remove -purge kubuntu-desktop?
<blanky> :( that'll be hard, what if everything isn't on the same thing. Is there a way to see everything that's installed or something?
<shadeofgrey> sneaky:  Sysstem --> Preferences --> Sound
<gnomefreak> remote: define better?
<remote> gnomefreak, like nautilus - it is really slow
<blanky> gnomefreak: I want to delete everything kubuntu-desktop came with, will that do it?
<sneaky> it sees my default soundcard but i never hear sound,mp3
<remote> gnomefreak, any other tips customizations you would like to share would be good too
<gnomefreak> try it blanky i havent had to uninstall kubuntu desktop but i dont see why it wouldnt
<giany911> well
<D1> is gizmo project compatible with sykpe?
<nikos> well what?
<blanky> gnomefreak: it's cause some of the programs dont have icons when I get into gnome menu
<giany911> gnomefreak: ... does valknut work on ubuntu ?
<wagemage> Good $timeofday, folks - just installed breezy, I probably fumble-fingered the install because I have an english keymap (intended was portuguese) System->Preferences->Keyboard Layout is set to Portugal yet... still no portuguese keymap. Any ideas?
<remote> D1, what is gizmo project?
<gnomefreak> remote: i like gnome the way it is well cept for the background and i fixed that :)
<gnomefreak> giany911, i dont know what that is
<giany911> oh
<D1> its like skype
<reagleBRKLN> anyone get  python-uno bridge  to work on breezy?
<giany911> valknut is like dc++ for linux
<blanky> will kdevelop run under gnome?
<sneaky> shadowofgrey???
<gnomefreak> blanky,  yes
<giany911> any1?:(
<blanky> thanks, brb
<remote> D1, totally open source? Does it allow you to register a phone number?
<nikos> if it's for linux it'll probably run on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> blanky,  im running kdevelop and anjuta anjuta will run without anything kde
<shadeofgrey> sneaky:  thats SHADEofgrey...  what else do you need
<giany911> yea?
<giany911> cool
<shadeofgrey> by the way
<giany911> but i think its for kde..will it work on gnome ?:)
<gnomefreak> blanwith kdevelop it will have to install kde-base and some libs for kde
<nikos> i have to say i don't know for sure
<giany911> ok
<sneaky> it sees my default soundcard> via 8235 bur i cant hear any sound
<giany911> .. next step
<gnomefreak> giany911, if its for kde more than likely it will need kde-base and libs
<giany911> but it will work ?
<shadeofgrey> i finally got the full stable version of oo.org running...it kicks microshafts wordblows all up and down the street
<giany911> with those stuff ..
<MikeStyle> guys, when i try and do a ./configure i get a c compiler error
<gnomefreak> giany911, open synaptic and search for it
<giany911> nope not on synaptci
<giany911> synaptic
<giany911> i already done that :)
<giany911> i can give u a link
<gnomefreak> giany911, its not in therE?
<dwr> im getting "irqpoll, nobody cared" errors
<gnomefreak> ok give me link
<giany911> http://dcgui.berlios.de/news.php
<D1> remote, I belive gizmo is.
<dwr> Anyone know how to resolve this?
<gnomefreak> MikeStyle,  did you sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<giany911> but ... i guess ..this is just dcgui ... with another name lol
<gnomefreak> brb let me read this
<nikos> later dudes
<MikeStyle> gnomefreak, thanks ill try it
<giany911> ok:)
<gnomefreak> giany911,  the debian download might work but im not sure i know if it does work you will have to run dpkg -i <packagename>
<giany911> but
<giany911> i think ..this is just dcgui .. availble on synaptic
<gnomefreak> ubuntu and debian both use .deb
<Red-Sox> how do you save files in the gimp
<giany911> next question
<sas171> hi, wenn Im trying to compile something Im getting the:"configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<giany911> is it hard to install nvidia ....drivers?:)
<blanky> giany911, it's very easy
<giany911> ok
<gnomefreak> giany911, not sure i dont need them
<giany911> tv tuner?:)
<jords> Does ubuntu have a bootable floppy? My crapped out bios won't boot from cd
<blanky> tell ubotu to tell giany911 about nvidia binary drivers
<giany911> i need ..for counter strike :D
<giany911> next question .. tv tuner ..that might be ..tricky
<Ep|phany> how do i add repositories again?
<cafuego> giany911: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<trappist> !tell Ep|phany about repos
<giany911> ok ..
<Ep|phany> thanks
<darksoul> NoUse: you here?
<giany911> tv tuner drivers ? will that be hard?
<trappist> giany911: depends on the card
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell giany911 about  nvidia
<cafuego> giany911: Varies from 'no" to "impossible"
<giany911> :))
<giany911> thx u are really helping me
<giany911> :))
<gnomefreak> giany911, did you get the link ubotu sent?
<cafuego> giany911: That's the idea behind this channel <heh>
<giany911> yeye
<giany911> ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<teo> iu aew
<giany911> ok next question
<teo> ia auaia
* gnomefreak only been using linux for like 6-8 months :(
<cafuego> teo: Oi
<giany911> can i ... get xmms to stay in the tray ?
<teo> algum brasileiro ?
<cafuego> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<teo> achu q 
<gnomefreak> bless you
<giany911> can i ... get xmms to stay in the tray ?
<giany911> like ..gaim :)
<CosmoDad> giany911: there's a gnome panel applet for XMMS
<teo> you like linkin park ?
<StevenK> Heh, I can't even get gaim to stay in the panel.
<cafuego> giany911: Perhaps, rhythmbox will certainly stay in the tray.
<giany911> =))
<giany911> cool
<giany911> next question
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell teo /topic
<giany911> with winamp .. i can set my on ...key to do tricks like next song .. or volume up
<giany911> can i set keys ..on rythmbox ..or xmms ?
<gnomefreak> fine be mean to me ubotu :(
<jackmacokc> gianny911: try beep-media-player
<cafuego> teo: This is a channel for Ubuntu help and discussion in english. If you want neither, try #ubuntu-offtopic. if you want to speak brazilian portugese, try #ubunbtu-br
<giany911> beep media player ..hmm
<giany911> will this stay in the tray ?
<CosmoDad> giany911: as a last resort, you may use "gconf-editor" to define key bindings for xmms
<gnomefreak> teo, type /topic and if your questions or commants are not for ubuntu go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jackmacokc> you can make anything stay in the tray with alltray
<blanky> how do you log out in fluxbox
<giany911> ok so its do - able
<gnomefreak> has anyone gotten firefox to play midi files?
<giany911> cool ..so far ubuntu rulz
<gnomefreak> enbedded midi files
<cafuego> gnomefreak: Doubtful, it's a browser, not  amedia player.
<sas171> what should I do to build from sources. I dont mean configure&&make&& make install but is it something I have to do ib Ubuntu? I'm always getting the no compiler found error :(
<giany911> next question ..cedega.. i know its not free .. but i also know .. p2p exists ..
<cafuego> Oh, those evil things, i hope not, I'll have to switch browsers again ;-)
<gnomefreak> cafuego, what no plugins?
<giany911> so is it hard to install it?
<Ep|phany> giany911 no not really
<blanky> er
<giany911> k
<Ep|phany> what type of video card do you have?
<giany911> so cs will also work
<giany911> :))
<cafuego> giany911: We wouldn't know whether the cedega.deb file from p2p is hard to install or not...
<Blissex> sas171: you should install the development system and libraries, starting with the metapackage 'build-essentials'
<giany911> hehe ubuntu real rulz
<blanky_> guys, in fluxbox, how do you log out
<blanky_> to start another session
<Ep|phany> giany911: what video card do you have
<CosmoDad> sas171: is gcc installed? dpkg -l gcc
<sas171> Blissex: thx Ill try
<giany911> i got a gforce 2
<sas171> CosmoDad: yes
<giany911> :)
<gnomefreak> blanky_ did you try right clicking and exit?
<Ep|phany> oh okay nvidia supposed to run fine with cedega
<Ep|phany> not ati though :(
<giany911> yea .. i heard about that
<giany911> :)
<dwr> I have 8 PCs set up in a lab
<Ep|phany> i just finished installing my dual boot
<Ep|phany> so i can play games
<dwr> I want to use XDCMP to login to a remote server
<gnomefreak> congrats Ep|phany
<Ep|phany> thanks
<dwr> any tips for XDCMP?
<gnomefreak> yw
<sas171> CosmoDad: hm, I installed it with synaptic but the dpkg -l gcc says that its not
<Ep|phany> its way easier then it sounds
<Blissex> dwr: lots of HOWTOs and tutorials...
<giany911> ok
<giany911> so .. ubuntu actually rulz
<dwr> Blissex, i just want Ubuntu to ask for this by default on boot
<giany911> :)
<Blissex> dwr: not much we can add here really.
<ubuntu_> Tjaba. Svensk som behver hjlp att installera! Ngon mer hr?
<gnomefreak> Ep|phany, i was gonna attemp a tri boot but too much work for me im staying with duel
<dwr> Blissex, instead of a local user logon screen
<Ep|phany> ahaha
<Blissex> dwr: then configure GDM accordingly...
<blanky> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get remove -purge kubuntu-desktop ?
<Ep|phany> what other OS were you gonna run?
<cafuego> dwr: Enable it in their login managers (gdm?)
<darksoul> whats the command to check how many ghz my cpu has, i want to be a sure its running right
<giany911> i guess .. im out of questions for now
<giany911> oo o
<gnomefreak> blanky,  im pretty sure thats the command
<blanky> hope it is
<cafuego> dwr: And un a chooser on one of them, it will pick up the sessions on the rmeote machines and list them for you.
<gnomefreak> unless its 2 -- infront of purge
<giany911> except that tv tuner :)
<cafuego> darksoul: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cafuego> darksoul: Note that may report an incorrect value if the cpu is idle and throttled.
<blanky> E: Command line option 'p' [from -purge]  is not known.
<cafuego> Popcorn: --purge or -P
<blanky> yeah I figured
<cafuego> grr
<darksoul> cafuego: wtf does throttled mean anyway..its at 50%
<cafuego> blanky: --purge, two dashes
<iohann> anyone who knows a good way to insa
<blanky> yeah thanks cafuego
<blanky> cafuego, you speak any other languages?
<blanky> besides english?
<cafuego> !+dict throttle
<ubotu> Dictionary 'throttle' (3 shown; 5 total): reduce the air supply; "choke a carburetor" [syn: {choke}]  ;; place limits on (extent or access); "restrict the use of this parking lot"; "limit the time you can spend with your friends" ;; kill by squeezing the throat of so as to cut off the air; "he tried to strangle his opponent"; "A man in Boston has been strangling several dozen prostitutes".
<gnomefreak> i wasnt sure if it was 1 or 2 --
<iohann> anyone who knows a good way to find info on installing ubuntu?
<CosmoDad> can anyone tell me whether modifying someone else's laptopteam wiki entry without the owner's explicit permission is something I can do?
<gnomefreak> iohann,  yes great info try it
<blanky> warning: while removing fluxbox, directory `/etc/X11/fluxbox' not empty so not removed.
<cafuego> blanky: Oui, en peux d'allemand, hollndisch und flink wat duits.
<blanky> what does that mean
<trappist> gnomefreak: the GNU standard is --long-option or -l for the short option
<giany911> can i find ubuntu themes and stuff?:)
<gnomefreak> ty trappist
<trappist> gnomefreak: not to be confused with the POSIX standard
<darksoul> cafuego: so basicly..it keeps the cpu from running to fast
<Blissex> giany911: they are are really just GNOME or KDE themes...
<Blissex> giany911: any of those will work...
<cafuego> giany911: http://art.ubuntu.com; you can drag & drop the .tar.gz archived from there onto the Themes dialog window.
<blanky> ooo, Je parle un peux du Francais aussi, je 'learning' lui. Je aussi parle l'espagnol
<gnomefreak> trappist,  so sudo apt-get remove -p will purge it?
<giany911> k ty
<cafuego> darksoul: It slows it down when it's idle, to preserve power and generate less heat.
<trappist> gnomefreak: no.  --purge or -P
<blanky> warning: while removing fluxbox, directory `/etc/X11/fluxbox' not empty so not removed.
<giany911> x chat .. can i get it to tray :)
<gnomefreak> cap P
<giany911> ?
<blanky> what does that mean guys
<giany911> x chat .. can i get it to tray :) ?
<trappist> gnomefreak: man apt-get for more info
<gnomefreak> ty
<darksoul> cafuego: this just worrys me since it says i have a  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
<darksoul>  and its showing as a cpu MHz  1004.597
<blanky> can anyone tell me what this means? warning: while removing fluxbox, directory `/etc/X11/fluxbox' not empty so not removed.
<sas171> Blissex: thank you it works
<cafuego> darksoul: Yea, that'll be a 2GHz cpu throttled to 1GHz coz it's idle. That's fine.
<BollocksMacenzie> Do you think you could make a USB flash drive with versions of GAIM & Firefox which would run completely off the flash on Linux, Mac and Windows?
<gnomefreak> giany911, yes you can
<giany911> coool
<cafuego> darksoul: My 2800+ (1.6GHz) usually runs at 1GHz too
<darksoul> cafuego: really? i was just downloading one thing, and had nothing else running, and it jumped to like 25% usage
<Blissex> sas171: I think it was on the Wiki, so in general have a look there first :-). But thanks for the appreciation.
<giany911> can i hv ..like startup items ..like xmms ? and xchat?
<Gunlance> Hello everyone, I need help configuring xorg...been troubleshooting for two days now
<cafuego> darksoul: Yeh, GNome does that
<darksoul> cafuego: and kde doesnt?
<lsuactiafner> darksoul : power savings dude
<giany911> gnomefreak: startup items ?:D
<cafuego> lsuactiafner: whut?
<gnomefreak> giany911, what about start up items?
<darksoul> lsuactiafner: huh?
<lsuactiafner> darksoul : once your pc runs a game that actually uses the CPU it will instantly run @ 2000 MHz like it should
<giany911> can i hv programs ?
<giany911> on startup
<cafuego> lsuactiafner: Yes, we know.
<giany911> like xmms and xchat?
<gnomefreak> giany911, like having xchat start when you log in?
<darksoul> cafuego: it sould run faster then 2ghz.. but anyway, so if i throtle it to 100% what will happen
<giany911> yep
<giany911> thats what i mean
<gnomefreak> giany911,  yes i think cron will do that
<Gunlance> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92082  thats also my thread in the forums on the problem
<cafuego> darksoul: No, I'm fairly sure a 3000+ is 1.8 or 2GHz, certainly no more.
<giany911> cool
<giany911> so ..
<giany911> all i hv to do now
<giany911> is say good bye to ..windows
<darksoul> cafuego: its a amd
<giany911> :)
<darksoul> cafuego: 64bit
<cafuego> darksoul: it will auto-unthrottle when needed.
<lsuactiafner> my 3200 is 2GHz
<gnomefreak> giany911,  after you install it please be patient with it
<cafuego> darksoul: that has _nothing_ to do with speed in mhz
<gnomefreak> it may take some getting used to
<giany911> how much .it take to install ubuntu ..on a 1700+ cpu ..and 640 mb rams?
<nekohayo> hi, I'd need a way to reset my gnome session, it's borked in a very nice way currently :) googling gave me somthing from gnome 1.x that doesn't seem to work anymore
<gnomefreak> giany911, about 25 mins
<giany911> cooool
<lsuactiafner>  01:38:32 up 5 days, 11:19, 11 users,  load average: 1.04, 1.09, 1.17
<giany911> ok
<giany911> so ..
<lsuactiafner> heh
<cafuego> darksoul: You can add the cpu speed monitor applet to the panel, it will show you when it jumps speeds.
<giany911> ubuntu ..here i come
<giany911> :)
<mipe> How I can slove? W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<cafuego> 10:29:47 up 246 days, 14:08,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<nekohayo> anyone know how to reset a gnome session?
<blanky> this is what pisses me off about linux, the only thing that does; there's no sure way of removing a program
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mipe about gpg
<nekohayo> typing this without metacity is not so great :P
<giany911> ok ..bye bye
<Ep|phany> does anyone here use frostwire?
<darksoul> cafuego: so, then. if i have it at 0 its fine, and im using conky atm, so yea..but i would like somthing better that can sense my heat temp and such
<blanky> I tried to remove kde by removing purging kubuntu-desktop, and I restart, and go to sessions and KDE is still there
<giany911> gnomefreak will u still be here .. ..in about lets say 1 hour ?
<StevenK> nekohayo: Select fail-safe from the Session menu when you login?
<cafuego> darksoul: You could run the lm-sensors stuff to do that.
<Hobbsee> blanky: aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> i doubt it i have some thing i have to do
<giany911> ok
<giany911> :((
<nekohayo> StevenK: will that reset it or just allow me to login?
<blanky> I already did that, except I put --purge before kubuntu-desktop
<Gunlance> Can anyone help me with my xorg problem? For more info look at the thread I started in the forums here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92082
<giany911> ok ..bye bye all ..tyvm :)
<darksoul> cafuego: i cant run lm-sensors, how would i run it when its installed
<gnomefreak> blanky,  have you restarted X since you ran that command?
<Ep|phany> whats that thing called that i have to enable if im getting jerky dvd play back
<nekohayo> hmm, I'll give it a try anyway thanks StevenK
<n0odl3> uhh... i just compiled a driver for my USB mouse pen tablet... do i copy the driver file into /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/ or /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers...?
<lsuactiafner> gkrellm is also nice to monitor your pc
<cafuego> darksoul: You'd install the package; then run 'sudo sensors-detect' to locate chips and load driverr.
<blanky> gnomefreak: I said I did, lol. and that's how I noticed it's still there, cause when I click sessions I can still choose KDE
<cafuego> darksoul: After that, just run 'sensors'.
<blanky> but when I do whereis kde, nothing comes up
<darksoul> cafuego ..sudo... wow i missed that step..
<Ep|phany> anyone know what i have to enable to stop jerky dvd play bakc?
<Chris_Tucker> I am on a notebook with a speed stepping AMD cpu. I have a monitoring icon that tells me what my cpu is currently at. How could i manually step my cpu?
<darksoul> cafuego: its said since i have been in linux forever
<darksoul> cafuego: sad*
<n0odl3> does anyone know?
<blanky> The first time I did apt-get remove --purge, and apparently it didnt work, I just did aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop again
<blanky> but I think that doesnt change anything
<gnomefreak> blanky,  to remove it from log in screen you might try rebooting pc
<orbx> does anyone know if its possible to make vlc the default program which plays DVD cds?
<blanky> gnomefreak: That's just what I did, restarted PC. and I said yes to restart X server cuase restarting does the same thing, doesn't it?
<cafuego> orbx: Yep.
<gnomefreak> rebooting pc will restart X restarting X is not same as rebooting
<orbx> cafuego: how would i achieve this?
<cafuego> orbx: System -> preferences -> Removable drives and multimedia -> [Multimedia] 
<blanky> gnomefreak: I know that, and what I did was restart PC, so it did both, did it not?
<gnomefreak> blanky, yes
<blanky> okay, so somehow kde is still in my pc
<Ep|phany> anyone know how to fix jerky dvd playback?
<gnomefreak> blanky, did you search for kde in synaptic to see whats left
<blanky> i just hope I dont have to reinstall my whole system just to wipe it clean
<cafuego> blanky: Like we said an hour ago, removing 'kubuntu-desktop' only removed the virtual package, NOT kde itself.
<Chris_Tucker> I am on a notebook with a speed stepping AMD cpu. I have a monitoring icon that tells me what my cpu is currently at. How could i manually step my cpu?
<gnomefreak> blanky, it might be kde-base
<blanky> cafuego: I know, someone else told me to do it anyways
<orbx> cafuego: where would vlc be located?
<cafuego> blanky: You can install and run 'debfoster', then step through packages and purge as desired.
<cafuego> orbx: no idea
<orbx> oh i see
<cafuego> !find bin/vlc
<Ep|phany> anyone know how i can edit a .conf file
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/vlc' (2 shown): (/usr/bin/vlc) in universe/graphics/vlc ;; (/usr/bin/vlc-config) in universe/libdevel/libvlc0-dev.
<cafuego> Ep|phany: Use your favourite text editor.
<DeFi> vi
<Ep|phany> nevermind i found the command
<Ep|phany> was gedit
<blanky> cafuego: debfoster?
<cafuego> blanky: debfoster
<blanky> yeah, does that help me uninstall them?
<cafuego> Didn't I just say that?
<darksoul> cafuego: darksoul@network:~$ sudo sensors
<darksoul> No sensors found!
<darksoul> darksoul@network:~$
<cafuego> darksoul: sudo sensors-detect
<remote> later gangstars
<cafuego> darksoul: Load the drivers first, THEN use them.
<theblue> Hi all.
<theblue> I'm using Hoary, and I can't change the resolution above 640x480, how do I change that?
<darksoul> cafuego: it did load
<blanky> where can i find debfoster once it's installed, nvm i'll look
<trappist> !tell theblue about fixres
<darksoul> cafuego: you mean restart computer
<Ep|phany> urg i cant remember how to fix jerky dvd playback i rmeember i had to edit the dma
<trappist> Ep|phany: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX
<trappist> Ep|phany: where hdX is your dvd
<cafuego> darksoul: No, why would you do that?
<darksoul> cafuego: gee, maby couse it wont work lol
<cafuego> darksoul: You're not running Windows.
<darksoul> cafuego: i know. and the mb was built for windows
<orbx> how do you play videos / sound files via the terminal?
<cafuego> darksoul: Did sensors-detect tell you which sensors were detected and what to add to the modules config file?
<Chris_Tucker> I am on a notebook with a speed stepping AMD cpu. I have a monitoring icon that tells me what my cpu is currently at. How could i manually step my cpu?
<blanky> haha, debfoster asked if i wanted to keep debfoster
<darksoul> cafuego: yes, and they were alredy added
<Ep|phany> trappist it says its on
<Niomi> is there a way i can update to the newest GTK?
<cafuego> darksoul: Ok, then if 'sudo sensors' says no sensors are detected, yours probably aren't supported.
<Blissex> Chris_Tucker: usually by setting some entry under '/proc' or '/sys/' and there are little command line utilities too.
<n0odl3> `23meg?
<Chris_Tucker> Blissex, what are the command line utilities?
<trappist> where would I put a command I want executed on bootup
<Gunlance> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92082  thats also my thread in the forums on the problem
<Gunlance> Can anyone help me with my xorg problem? For more info look at the thread I started in the forums here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92082 *
<cafuego> !forums 92082
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 92082 is: Xorg does not work | I have yet to log-in - Ubuntu Forums
<theblue> What modules would I be able to leave out of X.org to speed it up?
<cafuego> theblue: None
<theblue> cafuego: Ok.
<seeketh> how do i get java support enabled in my opera browser?
<blanky> everyone: lol
<cafuego> seeketh: Install the firefox java plugin.
<blanky> operah, haha
<blanky> why you use it, cause it's free now?
<seeketh> cafuego: how do i do that?
<Blissex> Chris_Tucker: 'apt-cache search cpufreq'
<darksoul> cafuego: btw every time before when i installed my ati driver it worked, but when i installed ubuntu breezy64bit it doesnt work, in normaly ubuntubreezy it works..any ideas
<cafuego> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<seeketh> blanky: because i have memory leak issues with fx.
<Blissex> theblue: pointless...
<blanky> cafuego: I'm done running debfoster, I try to run it again and nothing happens
<theblue> Blissex: ...
<cafuego> darksoul: Yes, my idea is that ATI suck <heh>
<cafuego> blanky: Did you hit 'p' for all the KDE related packages it asked about?
<blanky> er...I hit R
<blanky> :'S
<darksoul> cafuego: yes. it does. however this card doesnt. and im prob going to have to buy a new mb soon. so i dont have the money
<blanky> I though R was remove :(
<Blissex> theblue: if you want a speedup there are _much_ better ways.
<Chris_Tucker> thanks Blissex
<darksoul> cafuego: btw is kde better then gnome in ram use and cpu usage
<cafuego> blanky: 'p' for purge. When dione, hit 'x'.
<cafuego> blanky: 'sudo debfoster -n' - try again.
<cafuego> darksoul: The card is irrelevant if ATI can't write decent drivers, which is what the issue is.
<trappist> that is correct.
<theblue> Blissex: I know, but I was told that some modules could be disabled safely.
<devint_> does anybody know how to get usplash to work with lilo?
<darksoul> the drivers work, its just on ubuntubreezy 64BIT that it doesnt work
<cafuego> theblue: Disabling moduels won't make it run faster, only load marginally quicker.
<Blissex> theblue: and some modules should be disabled, but it is practically irrelevant as to performance. What you need to disable is _features_ not modules.
<cafuego> darksoul: Ergo, the drivers DON'T work.
<foxrow> hi
<darksoul> cafuego: lol
<cafuego> darksoul: They're badly written, so they only work on i386. ATI problem.
<blanky> cafuego: I mean, I put N for each one, since it asked me if I wanted to keep it or remove it
<cafuego> darksoul: And exactly the reason I have an nvidia card.
<blanky> cafuego: so I put p instead of n now?
<theblue> Blissex: Ok, thanks.
<theblue> cafuego: Thanks.
<cafuego> blanky: For the KDE stuff, hit 'p' to purge it and related files.
<Red-Sox> official dapper drake channel : #dapperdrake
<Blissex> theblue: I have written some great KDE performance advice here http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxKDE.html and most of it applies to GNOME too
<cafuego> theblue: The only useful way to speed up X is to upgrade hardware.
<darksoul> cafuego: well. im having a huge ram problem atm and i prob will have to buy a new motherboard..
<theblue> cafuego: Ok.
<cafuego> theblue: or i guess by not running a massively cpu-intense desktop environment like gnome or kde.
<ajmitch__>  /whois Red-Sox
<ajmitch__> hm
<Blissex> theblue: also, changing some system parameters can help enormously http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-4th.html#051008
<ajmitch__> Red-Sox: 'official'?
<Red-Sox> not really
<cafuego> darksoul: If i386 worked OK, why not stick with that, then?
<trinidad> Can anyone explain why kmail custom colors cannot be changed?!?!?
<Blissex> cafuego: one can speedup by tuning the kernel parms, and disabling the more obnoxious features like AA and a lot of the eye candy
<Red-Sox> only 3 people are in it :  -  )
<blanky> it's kinda hard to tell when it's something like libkcddb1 if it's KDE related or not
<ajmitch__> Red-Sox: where 'not really' == 'not official at all'
<darksoul> cafuego: why get a 64bit, if you cant use it? same question eh..sides i like 64bit.. ill just have to get a new card someday
<Red-Sox> okay
<cafuego> Red-Sox: That problem being #ubuntu is the official dd channel.
<brosioz> hi
<brosioz> after the UPDATE and PREPARE with modules-assitant the comand SELECT don't do anythig, anyone could help ?
<kbrooks> dd?
<sorcre> Is there a noticable performance improvement between 32/64 bit edition of Ubuntu?
<cafuego> sorcre: No.
<devint_> sorcre: no
<Red-Sox> unofficial dapper drake channel with 3 people in it: #dapperdrake
<blanky> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<blanky>   libgpgme11* libkcal2a* libkcddb1* libkdepim1* libkipi0* libkleopatra0a*
<blanky>   libkpimidentities1* libktnef1*
<blanky> yeah?
<cafuego> sorcre: if anything, i think 64bit runs a bit slower for normal desktop use.
<sorcre> ...
<Blissex> sorcre: yes for some things, no for interactive use.
<sorcre> *cancels download*
<devint_> cafuego: i will attest to that
<cafuego> Red-Sox: ALso, check the channel guidelines on spam.
<trinidad> <<Cannot change custom colors in kmail's color tab
<blanky> it didn't show me the KDE ones anymore, since last time I put N (do you want to keep it?)
<trinidad> <<wtf
<trinidad> <<SOMEONE HELP
<Red-Sox> cafuego, okay, im sorry
<cafuego> sorcre: Though for media processing (gfx) it's pretty quick :-)
<darksoul> source: yes. it has 64bit extentions, so they work like 30% better. my cpu usage is at 3% atm
<Red-Sox> cafuego, nobody likes spam
* cafuego points and laughs at darksoul 
<x0rRrZ-> can anyone help me with proftpd?
<sorcre> I'm planning on setting up Cedega on it (I have it on my 32 bit debian box)
<sorcre> Any idea if 64 bit would be better for cedega?
<cafuego> sorcre: You'd need a 32bit chroot; pain in the backside.
<Blissex> sorcre: hen just stick to 32 bits -- bad news otherwise.
<darksoul> cafuego: now its at 1%
<cafuego> sorcre: On the 32bit version you can ALSO use video players and java, unlike on 64bit.
<Ep|phany> can someone help me figur eout why my notebook wont read my external mouse
<darksoul> true.
<darksoul> and my 3d card wont run on 64bit..
<cafuego> darksoul: it's idle, so yes it's at 1-3%
<sorcre> Sigh... I really can't decide...
<sorcre> I want to get the most out of this CPU
<darksoul> just try it
<darksoul> source: make a partion
<sorcre> I plan to
<cafuego> sorcre: Install 32bit with /home on a separate partitiln.
<darksoul> source: like 3 gigs, run off that see if you like it, if not delete the partion and alls good again
<cafuego> sorcre: later on, when 64bit is ready, simply reinstall the system sid and keep all your data+settings
<darksoul> cafuego: 64bit is ready, its just that no one has made 64bit crap yet, like wine.
<Ep|phany> do you guys know why my mouse wont read on my notebook?
<sorcre> I know that I won't see a big improvement with 64 bit, but I guess it's the mentality of it
<cafuego> darksoul: Please, don't.
<sorcre> Just knowing that it's 64 bit
<cafuego> sorcre: It'll *still* be afster then a pentium 4, even in 32bit mode ;-)
<darksoul> source: its also a good way to see if your cpu is a 64bit..since i was unsure
<sorcre> heh, I'm certain fo that
<sorcre> of*
<cafuego> sorcre: Think of what you intend to use it for, not whether it will be 5% faster. For cedega, going 64bit is insane.
<devint_> wow...
<devint_> http://www.mahke.com/2005/10/20/installing-ubuntu-a-noobs-perspective/
<cafuego> sorcre: You'd need a chrooted 32bit install set up to just install and run cedega
<sorcre> It may be inside, but I still want to try 64 bit
<sorcre> insane*
<cafuego> sorcre: Which admittedly isn't hard, but a pain in the arse to keep updated.
<n0odl3> nalioth: i have a question about gpm
<darksoul> cafuego: then try it, its like i said, you have two installs on your harddrive, you can just reboot and play games on the other, then reboot and use the other one
* cafuego has been contemplating wiping his 64bit system and going back to 32bit.
<sorcre> Well thanks a lot. I'm going to try it
<nalioth> n0odl3: okay
<cafuego> darksoul: That involved rebooting.
<sorcre> hopefully put this X2 4600+ to good use :)
<darksoul> cafuego: so? rebooting is simple with wine
<darksoul> cafuego: err ubuntu
<cafuego> darksoul: It also wastes time
<n0odl3> nalioth: just recently i found a driver for my tablet... I was wondering now that i have it and copied it to the drivers portion of /usr/X11R6/....
<darksoul> cafuego: if your going to play games for 5+ hours, then its not a waist of time
<cafuego> More time than you gain by running 64bit apps marginally faster <heh>
<n0odl3> nalioth: do i still need to edit my xorg.conf?
<n0odl3> nalioth: or can i simply configure my tablet with gpm?
<cafuego> darksoul: if you plan on doing that, why bother with a 64bit install at all?
<darksoul> cafuego: moron. servers need power and speed. which is what i was planning. plus i spent money on a 64bit chip. and i intend to use it and not waist my money
<devint_> that reminds me
<devint_> what are we going to do about ubuntu's install process?
<devint_> i mean
<Flying-Penguin> anyone have dmix working?
<Flying-Penguin> I cant seem to
<cafuego> darksoul: Ok, welcome to the ignore list.
<nalioth> n0odl3: you need to install gpm
<darksoul> cafuego: heh. you asked me why bother doing that and i told you why. thats all
<cafuego> But not until I point out that playing games for 5 hours on a rebooted 64bit server is maybe where the moron lives...
<devint_> debian-installer is very well thought out, but readline or dialog or whatever-based installations that even mention partitions or have anything beyond a yes or no or okay are a little too much for the average user
<n0odl3> nalioth:i have installed it... but do i need to edit xorg.conf still even with gpm?
<navarone> I just ran device database thing that collects data and could not submit data. The program created a compressed file for me to mail to the developers but I missed the address. Anyone know offhand what it is?
<darksoul> cafuego: i have 24hours a day on this computer..it really doesnt bother me
<n0odl3> nalioth: or can i just do sudo dpkgreconfigure gpm and configure my tablet there
<kbrooks> devint_, uh
<nalioth> n0odl3: i'm not that familiar with gpm, but i dont think it's anything to do with xorg
<kbrooks> devint_, true. theres a gtk d-i being worked on over there next door
<deadcat> wheres the packages search page?
<n0odl3> nalioth: alright thank yhou...
<trinidad> anyone get amarok 1.3.5 running?
<nickrud> deadcat, packages.ubuntu.com
<deadcat> ah
<nomad111> i need some srs help im having a nervous break down
<deadcat> i was looking ubuntulinux.com
<nomad111> i need to disable grub
<trinidad> i can't seem to install any of the dependencies as they all rely on each other, no matter what order they are installed
<nomad111> can any1 tell me how to disable grub
<Flying-Penguin> could someone with dmix working send me their .asoundrc!?
<raphink> nomad111: if you disable grub you won't be able to boot anymore
<trinidad> also, i have installed enlightenment window manager but it won't come up in session menu
<dreadnought> is there a linux compatibe version of fruity loops
<nomad111> i need to fix my windows
<nomad111> how do i go to the windows boot menu
<nomad111> u kno the F8
<nomad111> it doesnt work coz grub loads first
<nomad111> and i need to go to win safe mode
<raphink> nomad111: well then add windows to your grub conf
<trinidad> dreadnought, search around for the linux audio app distribution in google
<deadcat> whats the latest kernel? .12 or .14
<raphink> grub can launch windows
<trinidad> its a sweet with tons of audio apps
<nomad111> i already hav it there
<x0rRrZ-> can anyone help me with proftpd?
<trinidad> i forgot the name
<cafuego> deadcat: 2.6.15 on kernel.org
<raphink> you don't need to disable it to use windows ;)
<dreadnought> whats the site and dont say www.google.com
<trinidad> *sweet = suite
<deadcat> cafuego: no. for ubuntu
<Flying-Penguin> nomad111: grup is a boot loader
<cafuego> deadcat: 2.6.12-9 in breezy
<nomad111> i kno
<cafuego> deadcat: 2.6.15 in dapper
<trinidad> hold on let me look dreadnought
<raphink> then what's wrong nomad111 ?
<Flying-Penguin> nomad111: you don't go to windows safemode during the time of the windows boot loader
<nickrud> dreadnought, google.com ;)
<dreadnought> trinadad: cool
<Flying-Penguin> you chosse that after nomad111
<dreadnought> trinadad hey
<deadcat> cafuego: ah. dapper is 5.10 ?
<blanky> how come in synaptic, the 'gnome' package doesn't appear to be installed, heh
<kbrooks> no
<cafuego> deadcat: No, that's breezy.
<nomad111> u kno after the bios check
<kbrooks> deadcat, 6.04
<deadcat> damn
<nomad111> wen u see a few lines saying grub loading
<Flying-Penguin> nomad111: prity much, after you choose to boot windows.. SPAM F8
<cafuego> deadcat: dapper is ~ Sid/Etch
<nomad111> i tried lol
<nomad111> but its beyond that stage
<kbrooks> cafuego, dont tell him that
<nomad111> after u are in grub
<kbrooks> *please*
<cafuego> kbrooks: Why not?
<deadcat> cafuego: i cant keep up with name changes every 6 months. sarge to etch will take few year so i am ok with that (=
<trinidad> dreadnought,
<trinidad> what?
<nomad111> im gonna hav to format ubuntu
<cafuego> deadcat: <hehe>
<mipe> What source Do I need for this package libdvdcss2?
<Flying-Penguin> but you see, when you have the windows bootloader and not grub, that is not the time that you hit F8
<cafuego> !dvdcss
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, dvdcss is install 'libdvdread3' and then run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<Flying-Penguin> it should happen after grub
<kbrooks> nomad111, why
<deadcat> cafuego: its either number system or name system heheh. like we dont even care about 3.1 or whatever the next version is.
<Flying-Penguin> I NEED HELP, who has dmix working?
<nomad111> i dunno
<trinidad> dreadnought, http://linux-sound.org/distro.html
<dreadnought> is there an equiliavant thing to friuity loops other than acid pro
<kbrooks> nomad111, then dont
<Flying-Penguin> nomad111: formating ubuntu WILL NOT remove grub
<nomad111> i g2g now my stomach is killing coz of this problem
<trinidad> acid pro is not like fruity loops
<trinidad> never has been
<nomad111> ive tried it b4 it will
<deadcat> cafuego: http://gallery.sshonly.sytes.net/linux/screenshots/screen/xwd_20051118_15623.png notice the ... in the pwd
<cafuego> nomad111: No, it won't.
<nomad111> but it worked with me b4
<nandasunu> hi
<trinidad> dreadnought, from what I've used, Cubase with plugins is great
<cafuego> nomad111: It will remove the grub stage files, making it COMPLETELY not work.
<Flying-Penguin> grub is a boot loader, therefor it is located in the mbr (master boot record) witch is a diff party of your hda!!!!!! nomad111
<dreadnought> trinadad there is no link for fruity lopps here
<nomad111> shite
<nandasunu> can someone help me to access my fat32 partition?
<Flying-Penguin> s/party/part
<nomad111> im stuck then
<nandasunu> I just installed a dual boot
<dreadnought> trinadad fl is the god of all them
<trinidad> dreadnought, i didn't intend to give you a link for fruity loops
<cafuego> nomad111: if you want to remove it from the mbr, use the 'mbr' package to install a new one.
<Flying-Penguin> nomad111: there is a way to "reinstall" the windows loader
<trinidad> dreadnought, you asked for a linux type fruity loops
<nomad111> i remember i used to format fedora and grub would be removed with it
<Flying-Penguin> nomad111: and uninstall the ubuntu one at the same time
<dreadnought> trinadad well do you have one
<kbrooks> !info mbr
<trinidad> there is no version of fruity loops for linux
<ubotu> mbr: (Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 1.1.5-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<nomad111> how plz
<trinidad> dreadnought, go to the URL and read the distro's that are available
<Flying-Penguin> nomad111: first, find yourself a nice "dos" or windows boot flopy
<nandasunu> I need to change the permissions so I can access my fat32, at the moment its set only to root (and I am a noob and don't know how to change it)
<trinidad> make your own educated decision...
<nomad111> dun hav one
<cafuego> nomad111: You can 1) use 'mbr' or 2) Use the windows install CD
<dreadnought> trinadad what www.flstudio.com?
<Flying-Penguin> nomad111: once you get into the command line its "fdsk -mbr"
<nomad111> i dun hav windows install cd
<x0rRrZ-> Can anyone help me setup an account on ProftpD?
<cafuego> nomad111: Got an empty floppy disk?
<nomad111> ye
<navarone> nomadsll> if you havea  windows boot disk you can boot and fdisk/mbr to fix mbr...but you need to be able to boot from floppy and make sure that windows is well enough to boot or you lose ubunut and windows maybe
<trinidad> dreadnought, are you PHKNSTPD! go to this URL and read http://linux-sound.org/distro.html
<Flying-Penguin> nomad111: but it is literaly IMPOSIBLE for grub to be stoping you from going to safe mode
<nomad111> ill try again
<trinidad> jeez
<nomad111> fingers crossed
<cafuego> nomad111: http://ftp.cc.com.au/pub/users/cafuego/stuff/win98.img.bz2
<nomad111> c u
<kbrooks> navarone, you don't "lose" ubuntu and windows
<kbrooks> you lose grub
<cafuego> nomad111: Fetch that, bunzip it, cat it to the floppy. Boot from it, run 'fdisk /mbr'
<dreadnought> thats the same one u just gave me it doesnt have FL
<navarone> kbrooks> I meant lose access to them
<trinidad> kbrooks, quite contrarirly speeking you can if you lost your CD
<cafuego> cafueg1: GO AWAY!!!
<Flying-Penguin> if you uninstall grub, you can still use a linux boot dist to boot to it
<deadcat> cafuego: hahah.
<trinidad> dreadnought, dUDE you have got to be kidding me.  Once again.  THERE IS NO VERSION OF FRUITY LOOPS THAT RUNS ON LINUX.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dreadnought> OK GOD
<deadcat> should be cafuegi
<dreadnought> flip out much
<carbon> fruity loops... whats that?
<trinidad> READ BEFORE YOU TYPE
<carbon> like acid?
<navarone> audio editor and sequencer
<dreadnought> music studio
<trinidad> carbon, audio sequencer
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<carbon> thought so
<dreadnought> its awesome
<carbon> is it like acid?
<dreadnought> yea
<cafuego> trinidad: In Narnia many things are possible.
<dreadnought> more user friendly
<carbon> yeaok
<carbon> my step-dad has both and i forgot what fruity loops was
<dreadnought> they should make  al linux one
<trinidad> cafuego, yes it's true..I'm still looking for Azlan
<dreadnought> is there a acid pro for linux?
* cafuego is still looking for Osama...
<trinidad> yes
<trinidad> dreadnought,
<dreadnought> u gonna yell again
<cafuego> dreadnought: Why don't you start 'Synaptic' and search for sound editors/mixers?
<trinidad> there are many applications sequencers for linux
<cafuego> dreadnought: That might be marginally more productive.
<carbon> so when i complete my download of Ubuntu, burn it to a cd, then how will i install it?
<dreadnought> hey dabar i finally got java to work
<shinu> why is xorg eating all my cpu?...
<trinidad> carbon, boot to CD
<cafuego> shinu: it's tasty...
<navarone> mmm...cpu
<carbon> yea i know
<carbon> but
<cafuego> Pentium tastes like chicken!
<shinu> yeah, i thought so too...
<carbon> does it put me into a command line?
<shinu> mine is a celeron m actually
<navarone> I have AMD...the other white meat
<carbon> or shell
<trinidad> AMD tastes like salmon
<cafuego> carbon: Yes, then hit return.
<carbon> and ill format my drive and such right?
<carbon> or do i have to?
<cafuego> carbon: ... and follow the instructions from there (it's REALLY very easy)
<trinidad> carbon, why don't you try it out first.  You'll find it's very simple
<carbon> aight
<cafuego> carbon: it will ask you if it should use 1) the whole drive 2) all free space or 3) do it manually
<dom_> how could I reset my gnome session?
<trinidad> when your done installing, come back here for help
<carbon> i got two comps
<carbon> ill stay in here
<trinidad> cool :D
<navarone> its usually easier to havea some freespace available to let ubuntu use...at least it was easier for me that way
<dreadnought> which link is that cubase thing trinadad
<trinidad> steinberg cubase
<trinidad> its like protools
<orbx> good night all
<carbon> cubase is amazing
<trinidad> ProTools is the more common audio editor/sequencer
<trinidad> Cubase is good too!
<bloodnik> So we have this digital camera, and when we were on Hoary we would plug it in and it would ask us if we wanted to import photos etc, and ever since Breezy it completely ignores the camera and we have to use Windows to access it. dmesg|tail tells us the USB port it's plugged into and something about, I think, idhp-hdc, but gives no /dev/foo for it so we don't know which device it is.
<carbon> hey my stepdad needs a dongle for one of his audio programs... is there an emulator or crack anywhere?
<bloodnik> Any ideas?
<dreadnought> no which link is it on this site  http://linux-sound.org/distro.html
<bloodnik> :-)
<navarone> I ran Device database thing in Applications system. Could not send data but it made a compressed file witht eh data for me to e-mail. I missed the emial address..Andyone know what it is?
<trinidad> carbon, for which app
<carbon> hmm lemme see hold on
<carbon> i gotta call him :P
<anavim> carbon, fwiw, propellerhead made their audio program rebirth free a month ago
<bloodnik> REBIRTH IS FREE?
<bloodnik> Awesome
<anavim> it is now, yes
<anavim> I paid $200 for it seven years ago
<bloodnik> Bet you feel like a sucker now :D
<carbon> lol
<dreadnought> trinidad?
<anavim> naw, it was worth the $200... somewhat
<bloodnik> :)
<carbon> aight im calling him right as we speak :P
<anavim> $200 on software back then is like $10 on software now
<anavim> post-open-source  :)
<trinidad> dreadnought, carbon, I'll be right back...stepping outside office for coffee and cigarette
<carbon> trinidad; k
<blanky> can someone help me get my Epson R200 photo printer working?
<dreadnought> trinidad smokin is is bad
<blanky> I tried to make it get autodetected but didnt work
<trinidad_smokin> brb
<blanky> Fedora is really good at getting printers to work
<carbon> Cubase
<carbon> thats what i thought
<carbon> if you buy it right out it comes with a usb dongle
<carbon> thats like the play-cd
<carbon> and... he "lost it"
<dom_> is there a way to reset my gnome session?
<Taa5i> Ubuntu created a set of md0-24 in /dev after I attached my RAID rack.  What do I do from there, please?  Everything I've seen with mdadm and the like says to compile md0 from hd or sd devices, but the only ones of those I have are my cdrom and onboard scsi drives.  Any insight please?
<linkd> ctrl+alt+del will kill X if that helps dom_
<linkd> er
<linkd> ctrl+alt+backspace
<dreadnought> so whats the link for cubase
<dom_> linkd: nah, not restart, I want to purge the configuration
<dom_> for the session
<linkd> no idea sorry.
<dom_> because the login is borked :(
<carbon> http://www.steinberg.net/
<dom_> ok thanks
<sas171> is there some file manager like far manager or norton commander?
<blanky> can someone help me get my Epson R200 Printer working in ubuntu?
<dreadnought> thanks carbon
<carbon> dreadnought; np
<dreadnought> and here i was think in u were a noob =-)
<carbon> i wish i could get my remote to end my irc session
<carbon> dreadnought; lol nah
<dreadnought> now is it free
<carbon> cubase?
<dreadnought> yea
<dreadnought> no right?
<carbon> uhh
<carbon> rebirth is
<carbon> made by Propellerhead
<dreadnought> is that any good
<navarone> I see no linux downloads available on steinberg.net
<carbon> dunno
<carbon> never used it
<carbon> id assume so tho
<dreadnought> ill figure some thin out
<carbon> since such a big deal was made over it
<dreadnought> download it on limewire
<dreadnought> i never heard of it till now
<carbon> i hate limewire :P
<carbon> man
<dreadnought> why
<carbon> you have to use a usb-flash-drive type thing as a "play-cd" of sorts
<carbon> and i already got the program
<carbon> i just cant run it
<dreadnought> its so much better than kazaa napster, morpieus and winmx
<dmonney> I have a q
<dreadnought> pain in the ass to put on linux though
<popey> dmonney: go ahead caller
<carbon> dreadnought... thats not the point... bitorrent is much better
<dabaR> dreadnought: its not free software, use gtk-gnutella.
<dmonney> I have a wireless card HWC54G rev r. has anyone gotten it to work?
<dreadnought> ok give me the link and ill get that
<anavim> dang, while the cats are away, the mice will play
<dmonney> I can't find drivers for it at all
<carbon> uh
<flyingpenguin> well...
<flyingpenguin> anywho, I just uninstalled and reinstalled my alsa drivers hoping it would install dmix
<dabaR> dreadnought: it is in universe.
<dreadnought> cubase appears to be incompatible with ubuntu
<flyingpenguin> now I start my computer, BAM X doesn't start
<carbon> ]  xnj|s"vle gslupulpp"jpeg'ns"hgxk?
<carbon> dreadnought; yes it is, but thats not the point
<flyingpenguin> not it has a error, nuthing comes up
<dreadnought> is it gtk or bittorrent?
<dabaR> dreadnought: there are no installations through the limewire, or any such program. otherwise - viruses.
<dabaR> dreadnought: gtk-gnutella, it is a kazaa type deal.
<flyingpenguin> so I tryed to "startx" and it didn't work (says what it does when I try to open X twice" and it opened it in "F2" instead of "F7"
<dreadnought> linux is pretty much impervipous to viruses anyways
<flyingpenguin> so I was wondering, what is the command to stop X?
<dmonney> anyone get it to work?
<bungle> touch some wood dreadnought
<dreadnought> i still like limewire the best
<dreadnought> huh?
<carbon> hah
<carbon> knock on wood
<Siph0n> flyingpenguin: isnt it like ctrl alt backspace?
<dreadnought> yea
<dmonney> as it is I have to use a wireless b card and it's quite anoying when I have a g
<Siph0n> or killx? or sometin
<dreadnought> knock knock knock
<bungle> TOUCH WOOD
<bungle> lol
<carbon> you can touch MY wood
<dabaR> ok, guys.
<flyingpenguin> Siph0n: ctrl alt backspace is logout/restart X, I am not in X I wana kill it from term
<bungle> lol
<dreadnought> im tovhin
<carbon> eww... gay :P
<Siph0n> flyingpenguin: killx? or sometin?
<flyingpenguin> killx is not a command "as in I just tryed it and thats what it said"
<dreadnought> wow this channel is unusually lax tonight
<bungle> lmfao gimme a touch ... little smallish though
<anavim> dreadnought, the admins are gone for some reason
<carbon> omg
<carbon> huge-ass glitch in firefox
<carbon> wow
<daghf> is there a non-graphical installer available?
<dabaR> daghf: for what?
<flyingpenguin> Siph0n: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<daghf> For installing ubuntu linux, carbon
<dreadnought> so cool this is how it should be
<dmonney> can anyone help me?
<dmonney> I'm really new to linx
<anavim> dreadnought, not having IE/Outlook/Excel for Linux kills the majority of viruses and worms, but there are viruses which exploit php on linux, and others to come
<daghf> when I boot from the CD the screen goes blank when it tries to launch the graphic installer
<carbon> daghf?
<dreadnought> no spyware there
<carbon> bbol guys
<lightbright> dreadnought: use rootkithunter
<dreadnought> in synaptic?
<lightbright> dreadnought: http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
<lightbright> anavim: http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
<anavim> lightbright, a rootkit is not a work or virus
<anavim> er, worm or virus
<lightbright> dreadnought: download and install, its great
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<dreadnought> what is it
<lightbright> anavim: rootkithunter checks for all sorts of stuff, i use it all the time
<dreadnought> anti viral?
<lightbright> dreadnought: read the FAQ :P
<ashish> can someone help me out with a noob problem? (trying to install nvidia driver)
<blanky> can someone help me get my Epson R200 Printer working?
<vtv_punisher> hi all.
<_SD_Keo> How do I enable alsa?
<ashish> basically
<ashish> my "help topics" window does not load
<ashish> I open it and nothing shows
<vtv_punisher> how do you log in as root to edit the xorg.config
<anavim> !tell vtv_punisher about rootsudo
<ashish> can someone help me out on this problem?
<ashish> apparently its the easiest way to insatll the driver according to the guide on the forums
<vtv_punisher> so rootsudo from turmanel  ?
<anavim> vtv_punisher, no, sudo from terminal
<dmonney> has any1 gotten the HWC54G rev r wireless card to work
<_SD_Keo> vtv_punisher, type sudo <command>
<pjunior> anybody there?
<nalioth> vtv_punisher: read what ubotu sent you, please
<vtv_punisher> n;p
<_SD_Keo> How do I enable alsa? (I forgot how, been so long)
<pjunior> I need help in activating my pcmcia wireless card
<_SD_Keo> cardmgr
<vtv_punisher> you ppl need to lighten up alot
<anavim> vtv_punisher, you're welcome
<vtv_punisher> thanks
<sorcre> Hello, I just set up Ubuntu (AMD64)
<_SD_Keo> pjunior, what's the card?
<kacike> hello!
<pjunior> smc
<sorcre> I noticed that it never asked me for the root password during the setup though...
<dreadnought> ok i downloaded it how do i install it
<pjunior> SMC 2635
<sorcre> Any idea what it is?
<Xenguy> !tell sorcre about root
<kacike> !tell kacike about hibernate
<laserwolf> hullo!
<kacike> =/
<pjunior> cardmgr?
<pjunior> open socket failed
<laserwolf> how do i add applications to the applications menu in gnome?
<sorcre> thanks
<_SD_Keo> Alright keo needs alsa enabled so he can play quake4
<pjunior> asking if have it already running
<anavim> lightbright, thanks for reminding me, I haven't run chkrootkit yet to check for rootkits
<kacike> I can't hibernate my pc. It just hangs when finishedloading the image. ?
<lightbright> anavim: and rootkithunter is amazing :)  you will love it
<Xenguy> sorcre: 'sudo -i' is what I use to open a 'root' window
* anavim keeps his fingers crossed
<lightbright> anavim: rootkithunter is heaps better than chkrootkit and gets updated all the time
<Xenguy> anavim: rkhunter
<dreadnought> hey lightbright how do i install it
<laserwolf> what is rootkithunter?
<lightbright> I love rootkithunter :P
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<blanky> how can I make a template for 'create a file' thing
<lightbright> dreadnought: download it first
<lightbright> dreadnought: and then I tell you
<giany911> ok now how can i see how much free space i got
<dreadnought> lightbright i did
<giany911> on .. root?
* Xenguy notes it is 'rkhunter', not "rootkithunter"
<anavim> Xenguy, rkhunter: nothing found in apt-cache
<kacike> does anyone have problem to hybernate the computer?
<lightbright> dreadnought: ok now cd rkhunter
<pjunior> SD_leo?
<lightbright> dreadnought: are you in the same directory as rootkit is?
<giany911> guys
<sas171> if I try to compile some package that depends on gtk I get: Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<sas171> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<dmonney> I need to enable apmd into my kernal can anyone tell me how?
<_SD_Keo> Can someone help me get alsa enabled?
<crimsun> sas171: install libgtk2.0-dev
<lightbright> avalost: download from website
<sas171> crimsun: thanks
<giany911> dudes .. ..can any1 help me with something ?
<lightbright> laserwolf: http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
<pjunior> can someone help me with PCMCIA?
<sorcre> Hey, how do I close X? (installing Nvidia drivers)
<crimsun> dmonney: pass apm=on to the kernel command line
<nandasunu> hi
<lightbright> anavim: download from website at: http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
<lightbright> dreadnought: are you in the same directory as rootkit is?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: what's the issue?
<nandasunu> is there a way to read saved emails in .eml format in ubuntu?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: i.e., what sound chipset are you using?
<giany911> hellppp mee
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, intel onboard AC-'97
<dreadnought> yea the desktop
<anavim> paranoid software rox
<_SD_Keo> Alsa usually blows my eardrums but ESD is wimpy
<lightbright> dreadnought: ok now type:  ./installer.sh
<Xenguy> anavim: yes, not in ubuntu yet...
<dmonney> bash: pass: command not found
<giany911> ok ..so help me :)
<dreadnought> andrew@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ./installer.sh
<dreadnought> bash: ./installer.sh: No such file or directory
<dreadnought> andrew@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<Xenguy> anavim: should be soon enough as it has just entered Debian's unstable tree IIRC
<Xenguy> anavim: you can install from source for now (it is a small program, and comes with its own installer)
<sorcre> Can someone please help me for a sec? I can't seem to figure out how to completely close X
<lightbright> dreadnought: what directory are you in?
<Xenguy> sorcre: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<sorcre> xenguy: thanks
<dabaR> sorcre: in a terminal, type in sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<lightbright> dreadnought: where did the file download to?
<dreadnought> Desktop duh
<Xenguy> sorcre: that's quick and dirty
<anavim> Xenguy, nah, I installed it with checkinstall
<pjunior> wireless somebody?
<_SD_Keo> Intel ICH5
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, Intel ICH5
<Xenguy> anavim: even better
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: I need the actual output
<lightbright> dreadnought: where did the file download to?  check to see if its there
<_SD_Keo> oy, to the paste bin
<dmonney> I tried that but it says that the pass command is not found
<lightbright> dreadnought: is the file in your Deslktop?
<lightbright> dreadnought: type:  tar zxf rkhunter-1.27.tar.gz
<x0rRrZ-> anybody use Proftpd?
<giany911> help me dudes plz
<lightbright> dreadnought:  I thought you would have untar it first :P
<dabaR> no, not even the people that use it.
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, I put it in the pastebin
<crimsun> url?
<dabaR> guerby: did you ask a question?
<dreadnought> is this right
<lightbright> dreadnought: did you type:  tar zxf rkhunter-1.2.7.tar.gz ?
<dreadnought> andrew@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ tar zxf rkhunter-1.27.tar.gz
<dreadnought> tar: rkhunter-1.27.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<dreadnought> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<dreadnought> tar: Child returned status 2
<dreadnought> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<dabaR> guerby: sorry.
<anavim> hmm, warning: Please inspect: /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udevdb (directory)  /etc/.java
<dreadnought> andrew@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<dabaR> giany911: did you ask a question?
<crimsun> dreadnought: please don't paste directly into the irc channel
<giany911> i will now :D
<trinidad_smokin> dreadnought, carbon im back
<dabaR> dreadnought: you dont have the file there.
<giany911> dabar: ..i just installed ubuntu
<Delvien> Anyone know how to select a SPECIFIC layer in THE GIMP?
<lightbright> dreadnought: are you new to computers?
<giany911> so
<trinidad_smokin> lightbright, yes he is
<dabaR> giany911: read the message from ubotu.
<giany911> srry
<giany911> :)
<dmonney> can soneone help me enable apmd?
<giany911> ok so ..
<lightbright> dreadnought: please read linux for dummies first!  thats what I read and it was good, it helped me undderstand tar, cd, file copy, download etc
<dreadnought> my im net + certified im just used to fascest microsoft
<giany911> i wanna know how can i see the total size of a partition
<giany911> and the size of the swap
<trinidad> dreadnought, DUDE
<dreadnought> or u can just tell me
<dabaR> giany911: sudo fdisk -l
<lightbright> dreadnought: you cant be + certified , :P  you cant even make sure you are in right folder where the file is :P
<dabaR> dreadnought: the file is not where you were looking for it, looking at the error.
<lightbright> dreadnought: where is the file you downloaded? :P
<dreadnought> ok let me try again
<sas171> I'm getting the folowing error now: configure: error: You need to have the X11 libraries and headers installed
<lightbright> dreadnought: lets do this:  wget http://downloads.rootkit.nl/rkhunter-1.2.7.tar.gz
<giany911> dabar:
<lightbright> dreadnought: now you cant stuff that up :)
<giany911> can u translate me something now
<giany911> /dev/hda1   *           1        2330    18715693+  83  Linux
<Blode_ZZZZZZZZZZ> hay gyz!
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, I put the output in the pastebin
<giany911> so ..what is the size?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: url?
<dabaR> giany911: df -h
<dreadnought> my mistake its not the right download
<anavim> lightbright, dude, don't tell people they're not what they say they are
<dmonney> can somone help me I need to enable apmd
<snausages> could anyone tell me how long it'll take for my SHipIt CDs to arrive if my request status says "2005-11-11: 3 CDs (sent to shipping company)
<snausages> " -- I live in Florida
<lightbright> dreadnought: even a + certified person can do that :)
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4730
<lightbright> anavim: are you an op here?
<anavim> lightbright, no, just seriously annoyed
<giany911> dabar: can u write the whole command for me plz?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: and what's the issue?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, I want to get alsa working
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: paste the output from amixer
<anavim> lightbright, code of conduct, etc.
<lightbright> anavim: then leave, or use ignore
<dreadnought> ok it was in /tmp
<anavim> lightbright, like I said
<lightbright> anavim: your conduct is the problem
<lightbright> anavim is now ignored for self-righteousness
<dabaR> giany911: just like that: "df -h"
<RedRose> is there a program that can help me secure against brute-force SSH attack
<dreadnought> ok now what was the command?
<lightbright> dreadnought: now in temp, type this
<giany911> ye thx
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4731
<lightbright> dreadnought: go into temp and type: tar zxf rkhunter-1.2.7.tar.gz
<giany911> ok .. another question
<giany911> how can i put ..xmms and xchat in the tray ?
<dmonney> giany
<dreadnought> lightbright ok done
<Xenguy> RedRose: configure /etc/ssh/sshd_config to use 'Allowusers' for one thing
<dmonney> oops
<lightbright> dreadnought: and tell me what happened with the file. did it extract?
<lightbright> dreadnought: ok :)
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: is this a dist-upgrade from Hoary?
<giany911> dmonney: yes?
<dabaR> giany911: xmms does not go there, As Far As I Know(afaik).
<blanky> what is it again, fgl_glxgears ?
<lightbright> dreadnought: cd rkhunter
<blanky> hey guys, what's the thing to test fps
<dmonney> didn't mean to say that
<dreadnought> no it did  his
<giany911> dabar: and xchat?
<blanky> fgl_glxgears ?
<Xenguy> RedRose: somebody mentioned there was such a program tho (on sourceforge IIRC)
<dreadnought> andrew@ubuntu:/tmp$  tar zxf rkhunter-1.2.7.tar.gz
<dreadnought> andrew@ubuntu:/tmp$
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, I just ran the update manager
<Xenguy> RedRose: I don't remember the name tho
<lightbright> dreadnought: type ls and what do you see?  do you see a file called installer?
<blanky> what's the command to check fps, fgl_glxgears?
<dreadnought> so it worked now what
<dabaR> giany911: not used here.
* anavim walks away
<giany911> oh ok
<giany911> :(
<giany911> another question
<derekS> can someone help me get my soundblaser autidy2 to work, i have read the wiki/forums, nothing helps
<giany911> shortcuts
<lightbright> dreadnought: npow type: ./installer.sh
<derekS> *audigy
<giany911> how can i make shortcuts
<dmonney> so can anyone tell me how to enable apm it says that it is not supported my my kernel?
<dmonney> I'm new to linux
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: err, but did you upgrade from Hoary, or is this a fresh install of Breezy?
<lightbright> dreadnought: ok?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, fresh install of hoary
<lightbright> dreadnought: did you type: ./installer.sh
<dreadnought> lightbright there is no install file
<lightbright> dreadnought: lol
<lightbright> dreadnought: go back to temp :P
<giany911> dabar: can u help me making shortcuts ..to some stuff?
<lightbright> dreadnought: what files are in temp
<dreadnought> there
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: of Hoary? Then you dist-upgraded to Breezy?
<giany911> i think i got it
<dabaR> giany911: if you tell me what stuff, and you want shortcuts on the desktop?
<dmonney> so can anyone tell me how to enable apm it says that it is not supported my my kernel?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, no
<dreadnought> ok hold on
<giany911> well i wanted shortcuts for xmms and xchat ..but i right clicked them and i got it
<lightbright> dreadnought: what files are there?
<dreadnought> here
<dreadnought> andrew@ubuntu:/tmp$ ls
<dreadnought> gconfd-andrew      hsperfdata_mgdam    mapping-andrew  orbit-mgdam
<dreadnought> gconfd-mgdam       hsperfdata_tyler    mapping-mgdam   orbit-tyler
<dreadnought> gconfd-tyler       jpsock.150_05.8734  mapping-tyler   rkhunter
<dreadnought> hsperfdata_andrew  keyring-b9XoWC      orbit-andrew    ssh-ENFko16389
<dreadnought> andrew@ubuntu:/tmp$
<crimsun> dmonney: at the GRUB boot prompt, 'e'dit the kernel entry and append apm
<giany911> now ..how can i add xchat and xmms to startup ?
<crimsun> apm=on, rather
<lightbright> dreadnought:  now type this:  cd rkhunter
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, I've whipped hoary into shape so far, rather not mess things up
<dreadnought> k
<lightbright> dreadnought: did you type cd rkhunter  ? :)
<lightbright> now what files do you see?
<dabaR> dreadnought: please dont paste any more. paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<blanky> how can I edit startup things
<dmonney> crimsun: just put it at the end?
<giany911> dabar: can u tell me how to add programs to startup?
<x0rRrZ-> can  i get some proftpd help?  i need to create a user
<dreadnought> oh shush
<crimsun> dmonney: yes
<dreadnought> yes
<dreadnought> lightbrithe
<lightbright> dreadnought: after you changed into rkhunter, type: ./installer.sh
<lightbright> dreadnought: did you type that?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: try muting 'External Amplifier', then
<dreadnought> it says install failed
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, what's the command for that?
<lightbright> dreadnought: lol
<nalioth> dreadnought: do you read channel /topics when you enter irc channels?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<lightbright> dreadnought: thats all I can help you with, its always worked for 100% of people I know
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: or just mute it in any amixer
<lightbright> dreadnought: all the best
<dreadnought> yea yea
<dabaR> giany911: what programs, when to start?
<crimsun> s/amixer/mixer/
<giany911> dabar: like when i login ..xmms and xchat and gaim
<lightbright> dreadnought: follw the intrsuctions here: http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
<dabaR> giany911: System>Prefs>Session
<dreadnought> scerw it its not worth it
<giany911> k
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, ok
<Xenguy> dreadnought: and open a 'root' window with 'sudo -i' -- that might help when you try to install
<dreadnought> i came on lookin for fl studio and ended up whit a failed install
* dabaR scerws it
<lightbright> dreadnought: may I suggest you read a beginners guide to Linux
<dreadnought> hey
<lightbright> dabaR: lol ;)
* dabaR is a troll in spare time
<lightbright> rootkithunters is one of the easistest stuff to install
<lightbright> dabaR: I think dreadnought is trolling actually :P
<Xenguy> lightbright: I think he just needs to 'be root'
<dreadnought> yea yea
<lightbright> Xenguy: ok you can help him :)
<dreadnought> lemme try it on root
<lightbright> dreadnought: want to try again? :)
<lightbright> dreadnought: go into same folder
<Xenguy> lightbright: hrm, sounds ominous ;-)
<dabaR> lightbright: it is not that easy to understand the concept of trolling.
<lightbright> dreadnought: and type sudo -i
<lightbright> dreadnought:  what dir you in now?
* bungle is 24 today ... I am gonna buy some sexy lingere
<dreadnought> hold on im doin a few things at once
* bungle runs
<lightbright> Xenguy:  heeh ;)
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, done
<lightbright> dreadnought: multitasking eh? :)
<xsje> Hi all
<Xenguy> lightbright: sudo -i will dump him to /root
<Xenguy> lightbright: AFAIK
<nytryx|ubuntu> hey why does breezy not install on a 150mhz 120mb 20 gig system/
<lightbright> Xenguy: really?
<dreadnought> ok on as root now what
<lightbright> dreadnought: ok
<lightbright> dreadnought: are you in temp again?
<Coweater> nytryx|ubuntu: none of those would havy any factor in the install failing
<Coweater> have*
<dreadnought> its tmp
<lightbright> dreadnought: ok now type cd rkhunter
<Xenguy> lightbright: the -i sets up root's environmental variables, so that is where it should default to me thinks
<Xenguy> lightbright: nm
<lightbright> Xenguy:  ah ok thanks
<nytryx|ubuntu> ok then shy do i get a cd eror or a failed package install everytme when i know its not the disk and its not the HD?
<dreadnought> k
<lightbright> dreadnought: what dir you in now?
<lightbright> dreadnought: after you changed into rkhunter, type: ./installer.sh
<xsje> i am a rookie to ... i just installed rkhunter in seconds (iam not that great) it runs ... rkhunter -c
<Xenguy> lightbright: (actually it does dump to /root :-)
<lightbright> xsje: well done! :))
<lightbright> xsje: now type rkhunter --update
<dreadnought> hey it worked
<xsje> tnx iam glowing:-)
<lightbright> xsje:  :)
<lightbright> dreadnought:  now type rkhunter --update
<lightbright> dreadnought: then rkhunter -c to check your system
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: no luck?
<_SD_Keo> none
<lightbright> dreadnought: get out of root, type exit
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: amixer output again, please
<lightbright> xsje: are you in root?
<Ing_Varanger> today... I've got the cd's from canonical!!
<lightbright> Ing_Varanger: yipee ;)
<xsje> i did it with sudo
<lightbright> xsje: wow, im impressed for being a new guy you did well :)
<lightbright> xsje: im new too :)
<dreadnought> still loadinm stuff
<dmonney> I have an inspiron 1100 I can't figure our how to get it to show my battery power
<lightbright> dreadnought: exit out of root, and then type:  sudo rkhunter --update
<xsje> the last time in windows was 4 days a go
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4733
<ClayG> anyone how to use a proxy in w3m?
<dreadnought> still goin
<nytryx|ubuntu> ok wso the system loads fine (in 24 hours) with horay but when i go to load breezy it fails and is there a way to add sources in hoay so i can get a lighter desktop wm?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: are you using normal 2-speaker output?
<giany911> how can i eject a cd =)) ?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, yeah
<Ing_Varanger> can I use the Ubuntu64 disks on a Turion64 mobile PC ???
<giany911> oh i got it:)
<dabaR> giany911: right click on it, and use unmount, or eject.
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: try unmuting 'Exchange Front/Surround'
<dreadnought> ok done
<dabaR> nytryx|ubuntu: there is xfce in universe,
<nytryx|ubuntu> anone is there a way to install XFCE on horay?
<dmonney> I have an inspiron 1100 I can't figure our how to get it to show my battery power
<giany911> i got it evenutally:)
<dreadnought> ok all done with what u said
<crimsun> nytryx|ubuntu: install 'xfce4'
<nytryx|ubuntu> yeah in the breezy universe
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, I'm trying to enable alsa, not fix it..
<nytryx|ubuntu> not in horay
<crimsun> nytryx|ubuntu: no, in hoary universe, that's what you asked.
<giany911> dabar: u think u can help me install ..tv tuner drivers?
<nytryx|ubuntu> ive tried and the apt get intall or update fail
<crimsun> nytryx|ubuntu: breezy prefers 'xubuntu-desktop'
<nytryx|ubuntu> duh!
<crimsun> nytryx|ubuntu: I know it works. I worked on that package.
<Frederick> yo folks,
<Frederick> is apm installed by default with ubuntu?
<nytryx|ubuntu> ive got that on one of my other systems but i have horay on another and it wont let me install XFCE
<dreadnought> lightbright?
<crimsun> Frederick: the kernel disables it in favor of ACPI if possible
<lightbright> dreadnought: exit out of root, and then type:  sudo rkhunter --update
<xsje> ok boys tnx for lesson 1 ...bb
<nytryx|ubuntu> crisum its not in the horay universe and BTW horay univers wont update
<crimsun> nytryx|ubuntu: enable universe and main repositories, then install it.
<giany911> hey whos using firefox?
<lightbright> dreadnought: done that?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, done
<lightbright> giany911: mosytly everyone
<dreadnought> yea
<giany911> well
<crimsun> nytryx|ubuntu: it's in the universe. I am quite sure of that, since I worked on that package for Hoary.
<nytryx|ubuntu> done that by un comenting it and it does'nt work
<giany911> lightbright: ... where are the options ?
<lightbright> dreadnought: type sudo rkhunter --update weekly
<crimsun> nytryx|ubuntu: which line(s) did you uncomment before you ran ''sudo aptitude update''?
<lightbright> giany911: edit/preferences
<giany911> ty
<giany911> :)
<lightbright> dreadnought:  and to check system:  sudo rkhunter -c
<nytryx|ubuntu> look man ive been trying to get this to work for the last 48 hours almost straight and the update for the horay universe fails everytime!
<dreadnought> ok is there a gui to the program
<lightbright> giany911:  you are welcome :)
<dabaR> giany911: no. sorry.
<lightbright> dreadnought: no, its all CLI
<Frederick> crimsun, is acpi enable by default so?
<dreadnought> oh
<dmonney> crimsun: I did that but it didn't fix the problem I was trying to fix. I am trying to get it to show what the battery power left in my computer is, All i get is a battery status unknown, it doesn't even know when I'm on ac or not
<nytryx|ubuntu> apt update crimsum and i uncommented the universe lines
<crimsun> Frederick: yes
<dabaR> nytryx|ubuntu: paste the error, and the /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, please.
<crimsun> dmonney: is using apm instead of acpi supposed to resolve that issue?
<dmonney> I'm not sure, I thought it would, I'm very new to linux (about a week)
<nytryx|ubuntu> now look ive installed horay onto this system and i run sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or what eer and i uncomment the universe then i exit and apt-get update
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, done
<nytryx|ubuntu> it fails !
<dabaR> nytryx|ubuntu: we will need to see what I asked for.
<Cole> crimsun: what issue are you having with acpi?
<Frederick> Cole, Im asking him about it
<nytryx|ubuntu> im going to try installing my secone copy of breezy as soon as wipe drive finnishes
<Cole> frederick: oh lol.. so waht is the problem?
<Toccy> Does anyone here use a Sagem Fast 800 Modem?
<bayram> trkce bilen arkadas varmi aranizda
<Sorcre> Hello guys, I'm having trouble getting Nvidia drivers working. When it's compiling I get an error that says "unable to load the kernal module 'Nvidia.ko'. this is most likely because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files
<nytryx|ubuntu> my god who are you people i mean im telling you theres a probem i get something like it cant find it so the old ones will be used
<Frederick> Cole, I got a friend here asking if he can set the pc to hybernate option like in windows
<somerville32> Yes, you can
<Frederick> how?
<crimsun> nytryx|ubuntu: paste the error and the sources.list onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<somerville32> Just click hibernate instead of shutdown
<dmonney> I'm also having a acpi problem (i think)
<crimsun> nytryx|ubuntu: we can't help if you refuse to be helped
<dabaR> Who knows the two letter abbrev for turkey?
<crimsun> .tr
<anavim> bayram, #ubuntu.tr lutfen
<dabaR> I guess there is no channel on freenode.
<nytryx|ubuntu> i heard that the first time! im moivng onto horay or at least attempting too i keep getting an out of space error or cant read on a 20gb hd which is BS
<Kyrel> Hello, do you know geexbox ?
<Cole> frederick: well when you click log out.. you can seelct hibernate.. it really depends if your hardware has drivers already that support it
<dmonney> Cole: I'm also having a acpi problem (I think)
<Mabus06> Sorcre, try #nvidia
<bayram> http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Konnte nicht mit antesis.freecontrib.org:80 verbinden (213.251.190.135). - connect (111 Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt)
<dabaR> there is, but noone there.
<Sorcre> thanks
<anavim> bayram, ama #debian.tr
<crimsun> Sorcre: you don't need to compile the source
<Frederick> Cole, thx
<Cole> dmonney: what is it doing/not doing
<crimsun> Sorcre: have you followed the directions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<dabaR> anavim: not so, he speaks german, it seems, and there is nooone on those channels.
<Kyrel> I've a problem with geexbox compilation
<dabaR> bayram: try #ubuntu-de
<bayram> debian tr de kimse yok sorunlarima cevap verilmiyor
<anavim> dabaR, then why isn't he speaking german?
<nytryx|ubuntu> you know ubuntu is suposed to be this great new os that for basic users and after trying it ive had more trouble with it than ive had with gentoo or any of the other 10 million distros  i have tried!
<Cole> frederick: hibernate works most of the tiem.. suspend on laptops has issues
<dmonney> Cole: Ok I'm new to linux (about a week) so if i say something uterly stupid don't be suprised
<dabaR> anavim: not sure
<Frederick> k
<anavim> dabaR, his name is turkish, and he was speaking turkish...
<Cole> dmonney: lol ok
<nytryx|ubuntu> and you know its really starting to piss me off
<anavim> dabaR, lots of turkish people speak german
<dmonney> Cole: I can't get my system to figure out how much battery I have left, or even if I'm on battery power or not
<bayram> ya ich kann deutch
<_SD_Keo> alright I need to get alsa enabled & working before lunchbreak is over, can anyone help me?
<nytryx|ubuntu> ive got one box running on it and the other well ithink im going vector
<Cole> dmonney: what kind of laptop?
<Mabus06> if it doesn't work for you, nytryx|ubuntu , don't use it
<Mabus06> I like it
<bayram> ich habe ein proplem http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Konnte nicht mit antesis.freecontrib.org:80 verbinden (213.251.190.135). - connect (111 Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt)
<dmonney> dell inspiron 1100
<dabaR> bayram:
<dabaR> !de
<nytryx|ubuntu> no shit guy you think!
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<bayram> wass heit das
<erUSUL> !tell _SD_Keo  about sound
<dmonney> I figured it was apm? or acpi?
<dmonney> Cole: I figured it was apm? or acpi?
<dmonney> Cole: dell inspiron 1100
<Cole> dmonney: apm is the old power management way.. acpi is the newer
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Kyrel> DExcuse my english, but do someone  known Geexbox/LFS (or any kind of linux distribution) compiling?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dmonney> Cole: All I know is it's not working
<anavim> bayram, konus almanyada #ubuntu-de lutfen, efendim benim turkce cok kotu
<bayram> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht berprft werden weil ihre ffentlichen Schlssel nicht verfgbar sind: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: url again, please.
<Cole> dmonney: kk let me look around for a second...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bayram about gpgerr
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: I'm very busy, so I can't respond immediately.
<bayram> wie kan ich dise proplem verendren
<nytryx|ubuntu> and look _sd_keo dud leav me the fuck alone ok im venting im pissed
<dabaR> nytryx|ubuntu: no need to vent at us. we will help you if we can.
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4733
<trinidad> l8r
<johnp> hello
<johnp> is anyone  up to answer a root user question here
<crimsun> nytryx|ubuntu: please paste the information that we asked for
<nalioth> johnp: there is no root user
<nytryx|ubuntu> duh im not on that system its running wie drive at the moment
<anavim> !tell johnp about rootsudo
<bayram> ya
<lightbright> how do I add kgpg to right click in nautils?
<johnp> please do
<dabaR> nytryx|ubuntu: dont use duh, please. also, we can not know unless you tell us.
<Cole> dmonney: what happens when you type avpi -V at a console?
<nytryx|ubuntu> sorry
<nalioth> nytryx|ubuntu: please watch you language. cursing doesnt help anything
<_SD_Keo> heh whoops
<nytryx|ubuntu> sorry
<Kyrel> !ask about beebox
<_SD_Keo> closed xchat
<ubotu> Kyrel: Are you on ritalin?
<Kyrel> !ask about geebox
<ubotu> Kyrel: I give up, what is it?
<Cole> dmonney: err acpi -V
<dabaR> Kyrel: /msg ubotu ask the bot
<nytryx|ubuntu>  but kats like _SD_keo need to lay off me!
<dabaR> ok, he is off you.
<dmonney> Cole:     Thermal 1: ok, 40.0 degrees C
<dmonney>   AC Adapter 1: off-line
<Toccy> Lo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, I closed xchat, was there any suggestions?
<Cole> dmonney: hmm ok.. your on battery at the moment correct?
<bayram> neimand hilfe mier nicht danke
<dabaR> _SD_Keo: not yet.
<dabaR> bayram: /j #ubuntu-de
<dmonney> yes
<Cole> dommeny type "ls /proc/acpi/battery"
<dabaR> bayram: read what ubotu sent you.
<Cole> err domonney:
<dmonney> when I typed it in it registered that I was on battery, but not until that point
<_SD_Keo> !tell _SD_Keo about sound
<bayram> ich habe schon probiert aber bei der ubuntu tr niemand hilfe mier nicht
<dmonney> Cole: when I typed it in it registered that I was on battery, but not until that point (I have the little Icon in my taskbar)
<jbentleyp> so i am trying to save a html doc to the www folder and it tells me i dont have permission.
<Cole> dmonney: is it sayign the %?
<jbentleyp> i figure to su as 'root and move it.
<jbentleyp> but i cant
<jbentleyp> ??
<dmonney> it did nothing
<dmonney> Cole: it did nothing
<nalioth> bayram: this is an english speaking channel, fr deutsch sprechen, gehen sie #ubuntu-de
<Blode_ZZZZZZZZZZ> Hello! Anyone available for helps?
<dabaR> jbentleyp: use sudo.
<Sorcre> cimsun: I tried that driver page, and nothing
<dabaR> ubotu: tell jbentleyp about sudo
<jbentleyp> daba: from the command line ?] 
<Sorcre> My Nvidia drivers won't compile, and nvidia-glx doesn't seem to work
<ghostpsalm> Is someone able to run me through an installation of Ubuntu onto a SATA raid.  I have everything ready, I just can't see the RAID (dmraid -r) when I am in the chroot environment; and therefore cannot install lilo/grub into the MBR.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Blode_ZZZZZZZZZZ about ask
<Cole> dmonney: hmm do you have all of acpi turned on in your bois?
<dabaR> jbentleyp: yes, prepend a command to be ran by root with sudo.
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: yes, you still need to unmute the 'Exchange Front/Surround' mixer element
<dmonney> Cole: ???
<giany911> anyone using mplayer?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, it's unmuted
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: then you also need to unmute the various Surround, LFE, elements
<varsendagger> giany911, yes
<varsendagger> why
<dabaR> giany911: some people do, why?
<giany911> well
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: according to your latest paste entry, it's still muted.
<dmonney> Cole: I have no idea
<giany911> when i open it i get a thing
<Cole> dmonney: ok.. one second.
<dabaR> a thing?
<dabaR> is it chocolate?
<dabaR> lol
<giany911> new_face failed. maybe the font path is wrong. please supply the text font file (~.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<giany911> lol
* dabaR amuses himself.
<Blode_ZZZZZZZZZZ> I'm running an IBM R51 with wifi, Ubuntu Live v. 5.04. I've configured the wireless, I'm getting a signal, and I'm connected to the network. But I can't access the internet.
<Blode_ZZZZZZZZZZ> How do I configure the wifi to access the internet?
<dabaR> Blode_ZZZZZZZZZZ: you can ping what?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4734  is the latest
<dabaR> Blode_ZZZZZZZZZZ: please shorten the zs, you are obviously not sleping.
<Sorcre> Sigh, anyone here have a 6600GT?
<Blode_ZZZZZZZZZZ> sorry
<giany911> dabar: ..should i change anything ?
<ghostpsalm> Is someone able to run me through an installation of Ubuntu onto a SATA raid.  I have everything ready, I just can't see the RAID (dmraid -r) when I am in the chroot environment; and therefore cannot install lilo/grub into the MBR.
<dabaR> giany911: never heard of the error, you can try installing fonts.
<giany911> well
<dabaR> ubotu: tell giany911 about fonts
<giany911> mplayer works
<Blode> how do I ping in ubuntu?
<Blode> dabaR?
<dabaR> Blode: from  terminal.
<Blode> command?
<dabaR> ping.
<ghostpsalm> ping www.google.com
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: unmute 'Master Surround', 'Surround', 'Center', and 'LFE'
<johnp> dabaR:                    thanks                   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sionide> is there any over-riding command to eject the cd tray?
<Cole> dmonney: are you on the pc that has linux or are you on a second?
<Sionide> sometimes the tray doesn't open when you press the button, bit annoying
<dmonney> I'm on the pc
<dmonney> Cole: I'm on the pc
<Sorcre> wellIgiveup on this, might as well switch back to Debian
<dabaR> Blode: Blode also, post the output of ifconfig to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, and while you are at it, post the /etc/network/interfaces file. You can display it using: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Sorcre> thanks anyways
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, done, need the amixer output?
<dabaR> johnp: for what?
<giany911> dabar:  do need nvidia drivers installed to play cs?
<GhostFreeman> what is a good *NIX XML Editor
<erUSUL> Sionide, guess what 'eject' will do
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: no, just test if it works
<giany911> or the ones ... i already hv are ok ?
<Blode> dabaR: ping http://www.google.com?
<GhostFreeman> f/oss
<johnp> Sorcre:       I thought this was essentially Debian
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, alright
<dabaR> giany911: ask the channel. I dont use many of the things you ask about.
<johnp> for the sudo info
<dabaR> johnp: oh.
<Sorcre> johnp: Debian never gaveme trouble
<giany911> oh ok
<dabaR> Blode: ping www.google.com as someone said.
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, I need to disable the sound server, right?
<johnp> kewl
<Blode> dabaR: Unknown host
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: you shouldn't have to, no, but you can temporarily
<dabaR> Blode: ok, paste what I told you to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Cole> dmonney: hmm ok.. because i need to see what version of the BIOS your laptop was originally loaded with .. because the A06 version.. and really all versions prior to A32 have issues. the A06 bios gives the same symptops that you are experiencing
<erUSUL> GhostFreeman, emacs ;) (some anathema will say vi, do not listen to them) XD
<dmonney> ok so what do I do
<GhostFreeman> other than emacs
<dmonney> Cole: so what do I do
<devint_> why can't i watch the MSNBC nightly news cast on ubuntu?
<dmonney> Cole: I can restart and come back
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, it tells me that the soundcard is busy with the sound server, and it's muted without
<Cole> dmonney: just because it currently has the older version, doesn't mean that we can not update it to a newer.. you need to restart the machine.. and hit (more then likely) F2 when it is just starting to  enter the BIOS.. and look for a version number..
<rightc0ast> ubuntu is on msnbc nightly news?
<Cole> dmonney: make sure you exit and dont' save changes
<rightc0ast> tonights?
<dmonney> Cole: Alright I'll be back
<Cole> dmonney: kk
<GhostFreeman> I think he/she means why he/she cannot watch the feed through the OS
<rightc0ast> doh!
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: can you try with the speaker-test utility?
<rightc0ast> that makes sense i suppose
<giany911> does any1 know where can i get nerolinux ? ( ... i dont hv a nero licence)
<crimsun> giany911: from ahead.de's Web site
<giany911> k
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, how do I use that
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: see the man page
<giany911> but i knew ..u need nero 6 licence to get it
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, whoops had a brainfart
<crimsun> giany911: correct. Do not ask about warez in here, or you risk being banned.
<giany911> hehe ok
<giany911> :) srry:)
<erUSUL> giany911, use free software k3b works fine for most people. gnomebaker works for me
<dabaR> giany911: no, we do not do that here. use other software, tehre is k3b, and gnome-baker
<somerville32> Is there an IRC channel for linux games?
<oxez> somerville32: #cedega
<GhostFreeman> if there is one, #icculus
<giany911> k3b in ubuntu ? .. can i get it from synaptic?
<GhostFreeman> and there isn't
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, it  can't test w/ the soundserver, still muted
<dabaR> giany911: yes.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell giany911 about repos
<Blode> dabaR: I can't paste from ubuntu to paste.ubuntu.nl because its not connected to the internet.
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: so stop the sound server: System> Preferences> Sound
<giany911> well
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, I have, still muted
<dane_> i have an ibm thinkpad with 10G of disk space.  I run out of space when ubuntu is loading packages.  Is that odd.  How much space should I need. If I install the base (i.e. server) it loads but I only get command line at boot and no GUI.  New to this.  Thanks for your help.
<giany911> does it work .on gnome ?
<erUSUL> giany911, yes (it will install a "few" kde dependencies though)
<GhostFreeman> ubotu: what's better: emacs or vi
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, GhostFreeman
<somerville32> ...
<dabaR> !start a language war
<ubotu> German is better than C++!
<dabaR> man
<giany911> a few meaning like 15 hehe:)
<GhostFreeman> no you
<anavim> !start a browser war
<dabaR> !start an editor war
<ubotu> mosaic is way better than mozilla !
<ubotu> vim is better than xemacs.
<_SD_Keo> no nano is better
<anavim> vim is way better than Open Firmware
<dabaR> haha
<GhostFreeman> Nano is the best for noobs
<oxez> nano doesn't need to rtfm
<_SD_Keo> nano eats vim and emacs for breakfast
<anavim> neither do I
<giany911> so not to talk about cedega ...cause its not open source .. will counter strike work with wine?
<somerville32> I like pico
<oxez> giany911: yes
<dabaR> it is not up for discussion, /j #ubuntu-offtopic for the eager ones.
<GhostFreeman> i'm trying to learn XEmacs but its not easy
<dmonney> Cole: I have A04
<erUSUL> dane_, it should be more than enough space
<_SD_Keo> pico and nano are the same thing x=x
<GhostFreeman> almost always I end up running the Emacs Tetris
<somerville32> No they aren't
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: you've already tried the speaker-test?
<oxez> pico is from 'pine' iirc
<giany911> oxez
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, yes
<giany911> but i need cs already installed right?
<dane_> erUSUL, so what do you think it might be
<misfit_toy> god, the editor wars again
<Cole> dmonney: ok just give me a minute
<crimsun> (and no, nano is very much free whereas pico isn't)
<Cartesian1984> ah, the old emacs vs. vi holy war never died, did it?
<oxez> giany911: you can install it with wine, there are a lot of guides online. http://www.linux-gamers.net you want this site in your bookmarks
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: ok, then you'll need to try compiling ALSA 1.0.10
<annex_> Cartesian1984: no holy war ever does ;-)
<erUSUL> dane_, from the server install you can install ubuntu by doing 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<giany911> oxez k ty
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: install build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and gcc-3.4
<erUSUL> dane_, i do not know
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: then download alsa-driver-1.0.10 from www.alsa-project.org
<Sionide> erUSUL, holy crap - lol, how stupid am i?! why didn't i try that :p cheers.. hope it works next time it gets stuck
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: ping me when you've done that
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, It worked when I had ubuntu installed earlier, but I never needed to do that
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: err, when did it work?
* dabaR wonders whatr client benplaut uses with the russian quotes.
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: and what did you do to stop it from working?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, I had ubuntu installed before, but a lightningstorm knocked out the power and messed  it up
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: does it work from a live cd, then?
<Blode> dabaR: any idea how to get http working wirelessly for the thinkpad?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: i.e. have you absolutely ruled out hardware failure
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, ESD works , but I need alsa to play games such as Quake 4
<dane_> erUSUL, thanks I'll try th sudo install
<dabaR> Blode: do you get an IP address assigned?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: wait, so you _do_ get sound?
<Blode> dabaR: Do I have to assign it an IP? Won't my router assign one automatically?
<crimsun> you're giving conflicting answers
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, yes
<Cole> dmonney: is this the laptop you have? http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<dabaR> Blode: yes, it will, does it?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: sigh, ok.
<erUSUL> dane_, good luck (check the disk space with 'df -h')
<Cole> dmonney: err the link didn't work
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, but not in my games, i.e. Tuxracer, Quake, counter-strike. I can play music and those little boink sounds
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<Obsidians> Hey guys! I'm trying to install Ubuntu, and I need a bit of help.
<erUSUL> _SD_Keo, to run games kill esd first
<Blode> dabaR: What's the quickest way to check?
<dabaR> Blode: ifconfig in a terminal, look for inet addr:
<annex_> Obsidians: ask away to the channel
<blanky> if my whole hard drive is for ubuntu, I have three partitions, ext3, linux-swap, and extended. I want to install Fedora 4, do I resize ext3? would I use the already made linux-swap for fedora's swap?
<erUSUL> _SD_Keo, when you finish start esd again
<zack> esd rocks! ;)
<zack> blanky: you can reuse the swap
<Obsidians> See, the problem is with the xserver thing. I haven't actually made it into Gnome yet, it keeps saying that I have "no screen" in my xorg.conf file. Did something get set up wrongly?
<^judith> I connect my usb camera and I get the error "An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:"...How do I solve this?
<erUSUL> blanky, both distros can use the same swap
<Blode> dabaR: there's an inet6 addr:, but for the wifi connection, it's jibberish. It assigns it an IP when it's connected via a network cable.
<dmonney> Cole: I'm looking
<anavim> hahhaa, so how many of you are using the forth version of ubuntu?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: let me know when you've reloaded snd-intel8x0
<clay> anyone know how to change all fonts in xchat not just the chat room
<anavim> that would be the version writtin in forth
<dmonney> Cole: so I need to update my bios from dell?
<erUSUL> Obsidians, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in terminal
<anavim> !dapper drake
<Blode> dabaR, I can surf just fine hooking it up directly to the router.
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper drake is the 6.04 version or forth release of ubuntu.
<fevoldj2> Hi
<dabaR> Blode: I am not knowledgeable about wireless. You can start at the wiki, if noone else knows.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Blode about wireless
<dabaR> Blode: he sent you a pm.
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, dome
<giany911> oxez
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, done
<fevoldj2> I just setup my network and I'm getting tis error: sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<fevoldj2> this*
<giany911> oxez: can u help me with one more thing ?
<fevoldj2> Then it doesn't pull an IP from my router.
<dmonney> Cole: the only one I'm seeing is for windows?
<blanky> so to install another distro on this HD, i just resize the ext3 right?
<oxez> giany911: ?
<dmonney> Cole: it's a .exe file
<dabaR> fevoldj2: wired?
<giany911> well
<Blode> thanx
<fevoldj2> wireless
<Cole> dmonney: yeah you have to use a dos boot disk
<linuxamoeba21> hello all
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: now unmute Master and PCM, and adjust their volumes
<fevoldj2> Ndiswrapper is setup fine, I'm quite certain.
<linuxamoeba21> does anyone have a copy of JusteTune? i can't find it anywhere
<dmonney> and that should fix it?
<Obsidians> erUSUL: I tried that. I even didn't add the actual resolution that I want to run at. It still didn't help.
<giany911> i got to a step where i hv to install dcom98
<giany911> Type: WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine dcom98.exe
<giany911> to install DCOM98.
<giany911> where do i type that stuff?
<erUSUL> blanky, no yu need another partition for the fedora root /
<erUSUL> you*
<dmonney> Cole: and that should fix it?
<Cole> dmonney: it has been reported that the older versions of the bios do not support ACPI correctly
<fevoldj2> dabaR, you know something about the error?
<dabaR> fevoldj2: I would haev told you
<Cole> dmonney: I1100A32.exe should be the file you need
<blanky> erUSUL: I know, but I resize ext3, and then create the other partition, right?
<oxez> giany911: in a console
<giany911> ok
<giany911> ty
<fevoldj2> alright
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, thank you, I scared myself there when it went beep =)
<dmonney> Cole: ya that's it
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: works? :))
<linuxamoeba21> JusteTune? anyone? or any other clever ideas for getting my old iTunes music into a reasonable format?
<Cole> dmonney: do you have a dos boot disk that you can put it on
<_SD_Keo> crimsun, had my speakers up loud and nearly soiled myself =D
<crimsun> _SD_Keo: excellent
<dmonney> Cole: I can't use a dos boot disk right now (I'm not at home)
<oxez> giany911: you would mind to write my nickname when you're telling me something? Otherwhise it's hard for me to find what you're twlling me
<crimsun> "when in doubt, nuke the state file and reload"
<Cole> dmonney: ahh ok.. did you see the "Run the BIOS update utility from MS DOS environment (Non-Windows users)" instructions
<giany911> oxez:ok
<_SD_Keo> Ahh sweet alsa =)
<ghostpsalm> Why does DMRAID not work in a chroot envirn; ERROR: opening path /sys/block
<erUSUL> linuxamoeba21, try Sond Converter
<_SD_Keo> Thanks guys
<dmonney> Cole: Is it possible that I could get your e-mail if it doesn't work
<dmonney> yes I do see that
* _SD_Keo buys everyone a round and heads back to work
* dabaR enjoys another excellent...
<Cole> dmonney: yeah its cole.ferrier@gmail.com...
* Agamotto bows
<Agamotto> hallo all
<Cole> dmonney: oh yeah MAKE SURE IT IS PLUGGED IN WHEN YOU FLASH THE BIOS
<erUSUL> linuxamoeba21, apt-cache search soundconverter
<Cole> sorry for the shout
<dmonney> ok
<Cole> dmonney: because bad things happen if the flash is interupted
<fevoldj2> Doesn't sit0 have to do with ipv6?
<linuxamoeba21> erUSUL, thanks, i'll give it a try
<dabaR> fevoldj2: yes
<fevoldj2> I remember having this error on my wired network a while ago...
<giany911> oxez: it doesnt matter where i downloaded dcom98,exe?
<Obsidians> Nobody has anything else I can do for my xorg problem?
<dmonney> alright
<fevoldj2> Can I disable the ipv6 module somehow?
<dmonney> Cole: thanx a bunch
<dabaR> Obsidians: what graphical card?
<Cole> dmonney: np
<Obsidians> dabaR: ATI X800XL
<bratsche> How do you get the debian files for building debs from a source package?
<dabaR> Obsidians: you have to read the ati wiki page, to start.
<bratsche> Like, for Mono for example.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Obsidians about ati
<oxez> giany911: no
<giany911> oxez: does it matter where i downloaded dcom98.exe?
<dabaR> Obsidians: he sent you a pm
* erUSUL goes to bed
<giany911> oxez:so i just write that command in a console
<zack> Obsidians: that card *may* work with the vesa driver, but it'll suck. you probably want fglrx.
<dabaR> giany911: there are 2 commands there.
<ggeecko_> are there any good tripwire guides
<giany911> dabar:eh ..where
<thechitowncubs> Who uses gnucash?
<giany911> dabar: Type: WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine dcom98.exe
<giany911> to install DCOM98.
<dabaR> giany911: open a terminal, and run that up to the wine part. then run: export WINEDLLOVERRIDES. then, go to the folder where youi had downloaded the file
<jackmacokc> whats dcom98?
<fevoldj2> dabaR, how do I disable the module?
<ghostpsalm> Why does DMRAID not work in a chroot envirn; ERROR: opening path /sys/block
<[linner] > crimsun:  may I pm you?
<crimsun> [linner] : yes, just don't be alarmed if I don't respond immediately (billion things happening)
<[linner] > not a problem
<giany911> do u mind if it tell u ... i did not get a thing ? :)))))))
<c0p> im trying to get php working for my apache2 server.. apache is installed and running perfectly, and i ran #apt-get install php5. however php is still not working on my server, what else do i need to do?
<ajmitch__> bratsche: apt-get source mono, assuming you have the deb-src lines in apt's sources.list
<jackmacokc> c0p
<dabaR> ubotu: tell c0p about php
<c0p> :-)
<jackmacokc> c0p: did you read the wiki?
<bratsche> ajmitch__: Thanks!
<c0p> i read some ubuntu guides
<linuxamoeba21> erUSUL, it seems to work, then produces no output
<bratsche> ajmitch__: Where does it put that?
<ajmitch__> bratsche: current directory
<[linner] > hey ya'll... can someone walk me through how to change my video driver?
<jbentleyp> trying to save changes to master.df file from gedit but dont have right   ..... cant log in as root  .... what do i do
<jbentleyp> ??
<dabaR> [linner] :
<dabaR> !drxx
<ubotu> dabaR: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<[linner] > dabaR:  hey dude :)
<blackgecko> any idea of how to enable 3d accel on a ati igp 340 ???
<linuxamoeba21> anyone else know how to convert iTunes m4p to a real format?
<dabaR> [linner] : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hakon> Help, my linux restart after loading, before gdm start. have no idea how to solve this problem
<giany911> dabar: can u tell me step by step what i hv to do ?
<dabaR> [linner] : no
<[linner] > dabaR:  let me give that a shot... thank you!
<[linner] > dabaR:  no?
<Madpilot> jbentleyp: use sudo - there is no root pw/user in default Ubuntu
<dabaR> exactly
<Madpilot> !tell jbentleyp about root
<[linner] > i want to use the fglrx driver instead of the vesa...
<johnp> have can i envoke sudo from gedit
<[linner] > dabaR:  i"m confused.  You do want me to do that or not?
<c0p> jackmacokc, that wiki doesnt help.. the guide i followed was the same
<linuxamoeba21> [linner]  you want to set up fglrx?
<[linner] > linuxamoeba21:  yes
<jackmacokc> !php
<ubotu> lamp is probably Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<linuxamoeba21> [linner]  i did it with this rather good tutorial --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Hakon> Help, my linux restart after loading, before gdm start. have no idea how to solve this problem
<[linner] > linuxamoeba21:  oh okay... let me check it out... thanks so much for the reference!
<jackmacokc> c0p: what url are you using to test if its working
<c0p> test.php
<oga> What is a Backport?
<mipe> Please. How Can I reinstall apache? I uninstalled apache a delte his file from etc/apache and now When after installing apache I have not file /etc/apache??
<linuxamoeba21> [linner]  no prob, and good luck!
<jackmacokc> c0p: not http://localhost/testphp.php ?
<c0p> jackmacokc, yea what you typed
<jeanluc> Is there any video editor like premire or final cut for ubuntu?
<jackmacokc> c0p, and you get blank page?
<c0p> no
<c0p> the php source is shown
<ljl> mipe: perhaps "aptitude purge apache" and then "aptitude install apache"
<jeanluc> any video editors at all?
<oga> I think Kino is one for Ubuntu.
<jackmacokc> c0p, and you're trying to get php5 up, not php4?
<c0p> yea
<c0p> o.0
<jackmacokc> c0p: you restarted apache right?
<c0p> yes
<ljl> how can i know whether a given package is installed, with a very clearly parsable "yes" or "no" answer (preferrably an exit code)?
<jackmacokc> c0p: did you compile it from source?
<Hakon> Help, my linux restart after loading, before gdm start. i made some chances in init scripts and now I can just use safe mode to enter
<c0p> apache yes, php5 no
<jackmacokc> c0p: maybe try it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PHP5FromSource
<c0p> -.-
<[linner] > linuxamoeba21:  one thing i noticed is this is for hoary
<mipe> ljl:I still have not /etc/apache Do you have some other idea?
<[linner] > linuxamoeba21:  i have breezy
<dabaR> oga: when a version of ubuntu is installed, thereon, only security updates are made to applications, no newer versions until a new release are installed. So, some people backport versions from a newer ubuntu release(an unstable one) for their older system.
<mipe> ljl: I should not delete this file before.
<dabaR> s/installed/released
<dabaR> [linner] : what graphics card?
<[linner] > ati 200m
<oga> I've bought a 14 inch ibm thinkpad. Can't wait to get it! think im gonna install ubuntu and some sweet window manager ;)
<ghostpsalm> If you run DEBOOSTRAP, is that effectively building a kernel image for you?
<oga> on it
<Hakon> wow, nobody will help me today...
<dabaR> [linner] : have you read the ati wiki?
<[linner] > i found out on linuxquestions.org that i could install the fglrx and it would work well
<dabaR> Hakon: it just reboots?
<[linner] > dabaR:  yeah, that's what linuxamoeba21 just sent me to
<ljl> mipe: actually, not. but i must say that, having just tried to install it, it's doing strange things here, as well. i think it's kind of broken
<dabaR> [linner] : I dont think so, that was the forums.
<[linner] > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<blackgecko> any idea of how to enable 3d accel on an ati igp 340 ???
<Agamotto> Hakon:  Please don't confuse the words will not with can not
<Hakon> dabaR, just reboots, sometimes turn out
<[linner] > dabaR:  oh... it's not the same?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell blackgecko about ati
<dabaR> ubotu: tell [linner]  about ati
<dabaR> Hakon: nothing I would know how to fix.
<Hakon> Agamotto, hey man, you're my last hope, hehehe
<[linner] > dabaR:  ok let me check it out
<blackgecko> dabaR: thanks ill read it
<ljl> all: please check if the package "apache" is by any chance broken. it looks like broken, here, with even an "Ack!  Something bad happened while installing packages." from aptitude
<Cole> bah i hate sony.. it appears the only way i can upgrade the bois on this machien is in Windoze
<Hakon> Agamotto, i look my inittab, rc's, and i couldn't find anything strange such as a halt in the middle of the load
<jackmacokc> ljl: not sure how easy you can parse the output of apt-cache policy
<dabaR> ljl: it is not broken in ubuntu.
<Agamotto> Hakon: Unfortunately, your problem is beyond my ability level
<linuxamoeba21> [linner]  it worked for me
<[linner] > linuxamoeba21:  you have breezy?
<ljl> dabaR: it definitely looks broken here, though
<ljl> jackmacokc: what do you mean?
<linuxamoeba21> [linner]  yeah... i think it should be basically the same
<[linner] > linuxamoeba21:  ok let me see
<stazich> hey, i have free space on /dev/hda5, and want to fill it with a Ext3 linux partition... how do i do that??
<jackmacokc> ljl: 'sudo apt-cache policy packge' -- it doesnt give a yes or no, but it gives a version
<Hakon> Agamotto, thanks anyway = ) . I had a idea right now, i'll test
<dabaR> ljl: which means you broke it somehow. paste the output of: cat /etc/issue;cat /etc/apt/sources.list;aptitude install apache, to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> [linner] : howdy quiet one
<[linner] > linuxamoeba21:  i have to download the fglrx driver anyway.... so let me go through the motions and I'll comment how it goes in a few minutes,.... thanks again for the help!
<[linner] > nalioth:  hello dear ;)
<[linner] > nalioth:  I'm going to be "quiet" for a few minutes... i'm trying to change video drivers through the wiki dabaR recommended
<ljl> jackmacokc: oh, thanks
<nalioth> [linner] : have fun
<[linner] > nalioth:  never fear... I WILL be back... prepare yourself :)
<jackmacokc> ljl: was that kinda what you were looking for?
<spy_angel> hi
<ljl> jackmacokc: yeah, that will work
<kyncani2> stazich: you mean you wanna format /dev/hda5 as ext3 ?
<jackmacokc> cool
<stazich> kyncani yeah,, right now it is free space...
<kyncani> stazich: use mke2fs then (man mke2fs, take a special look at the -j option)
<blanky> in gParted, I cant resize my ext3 partition, the option is shaded out
<giany911> who can help me install cs with wine  ?
<ljl> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4737
<blanky> must I unmount first?
<blanky> giany911, www.linuxgamers.net
<giany911> yeye .. i cant hehe :)
<giany911> i get an error
<spy_angel> hi
<blanky> in what giany911
<spy_angel> i like to chat
<giany911> when im trying to install cs blanky
<blanky> uh...okay
<giany911> ive done everything it sed there
<blanky> hey guys, how could I be able to resize my ext3 partition in gparte
<somerville32> Whats a really good editor that is comparable to UltraEdit 32?
<purplefeltangel> hi
<dabaR> ljl: is it not working for you atm?
<giany911> http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/7140/screenshot0as.png blanky look plz
<PMantis> How do I get the MRL "DVD://" registered again?
<ljl> dabaR: you mean if i try installing it again?
<dabaR> ljl: I mean, it is not working, right?
<jorge_> sooo
<giany911> http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/7140/screenshot0as.png any1 know what to do ?
<jorge_> can someone help blanky out, I dont know what he means
<databe> anyone know which theme this is: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=1192352542404f0358e6be9&m=screen
<Sionide> if i have several .wmv files and i wanna stitch them all together, can i do that easily?
<ljl> dabaR: i have no idea, i uninstalled it immediately. i was just testing it for the other guy here, who said that he 1) installed it 2) removed /etc/apache 3) uninstalled it 4) reinstalled it --- and he got no more /etc/apache (even after a "purge" and reinstall)
<oga> hi, I got problems to see the difference between multiverse, universe, restricted, main and security repositories. Can anyone explain?
<blanky> Can someone help me resize my ext3 parittion?
<blanky> in gParted?
<ljl> dabaR: anyway, for what i can say, the output i get from aptitude is definitely not right...
<N6REJ> is there a way to tell where a package is going to put its files?
<blanky> must I unmount before I resize? If so, i want to resize my current hd the one I'm on, if I unmount, wouldnt something bad happen?
<dabaR> ljl: for sure. comment out that http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1 breezy main and try again, I guess. what is kubuntu.org?
<blanky> please help me
<blanky> someone please help me, must I unmount before I resize? If so, i want to resize my current hd the one I'm on, if I unmount, wouldnt something bad happen?
<GTroy> can anyone recommend a very good music encoder?
<blanky> giany911, did you get the fonts it requires
<misfit_toy> blanky, unmounting is not bad, it's a one time thing.
<Agamotto> blanky:  Please mind your manners, and quit repeating yourself frequently!
<N6REJ> blanky: you can't unmount the current drive, boot from a live cd then umount
<misfit_toy> blanky then proceed
<dabaR> blanky: that is why you use a live cd when resizing.
<somerville32> How do I get something to automount on boot?
<giany911> blanky ..where can i get those?
<blanky> ooo okay THANKS GUYS, finally
<ljl> dabaR: a repository where the Kubuntu people put new stuff... i'm not quite sure how it differs from Backports, but i'm told it is as official as it can get (ask on #kubuntu for details)
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me connect to the internet on a live CD?
<ljl> dabaR: i'll try installing it again, first without changing anything, then after removing kubuntu.org
<dabaR> ljl: why can your packages not be trusted, what do you think?
<blanky> giany911: hold on
<ljl> dabaR: reinstalling it worked without any complains
<giany911> k ty
<ljl> dabaR: i have no idea. that usually doesn't happen
<dabaR> ljl: so you managed to reinstall it?
<Agamotto> purplefeltangel:  What distro?
<purplefeltangel> aganotto: the newest ubuntu release
<purplefeltangel> just got it today ^^;
<ljl> dabaR: actually, it does happen with package from kubuntu.org ('cause i haven't added the key), but as you can see from the paste, apache and its depedencies were *not* installed from kubuntu.org, but rather from main
<dabaR> ljl: right, its weird. it is pulling them from the official repos anyhow. the kubuntu.org likely does not matter.
<somerville32> What is a good editor?
<Agamotto> purplefeltangel:  Ok, what is your internet connection - cable, dsl, dial-up?
<purplefeltangel> aganotto: cable
<ljl> dabaR: yes, now it's just saying creting config file /etc/variousstuff with new versions", but no errors
<somerville32> I want a GUI editor for programming that supports custom wordfiles
<dabaR> ljl: which is good.
<Agamotto> purplefeltangel:  When Ubuntu comes up, what does it report while it is trying to find your internet connection?
<keeb> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<blanky> guys does ubuntu livecd come with gparted?
<GTroy> !encoder
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, GTroy
<ljl> dabaR: i could say it might have just been a temporary quirk of my aptitude -- but it would be a bit of a concidence, given that the other guy cannot get his /etc/apache reinstalled
<blanky> guys does ubuntu livecd come with gparted?
<GTroy> ugh
<purplefeltangel> agamotto: eh?
<dabaR> ljl: his issue seemed different to me.
<blanky> guys
<Cartesian1984> blanky: no it doesn't
<Cartesian1984> sadly
<Agamotto> blanky:  Asking repeatedly, without waiting 60 seconds for an answer is extremely rude, quit it!
<giany911> blanky it does
<ljl> dabaR: well, it is... but maybe he also got the same errors i got when installing, but didn't even notice them -- after all, it *does* install, even though it complains in the process
<blanky> agomotto hitachi toyota honda mitsibushi, my humble appologies
<ljl> dabaR: well, i'll just try 1) installing it 2) removing /etc/apache 3) reinstalling
<giany911> blanky yes it does come with qparted
<blanky> giany911: it does?
<giany911> yes
<blanky> thanks bud, I'll help you out later
<Agamotto> purplefeltangel:  When Ubuntu loads, it searches for your internet connection.  What dialog, if any, do you get when you get to this step?
<nomad111> hey every1
<blanky> add me to AIM: msniswaybetter or MSN: blankdev@gmail.com
<nomad111> wat do i need to play a cd
<blanky> I have to resize it real quick
<giany911> k im here
<nomad111> an audio cd
<purplefeltangel> agamotto: i didn't see anything like that. i'm on the liveCD...
* GTroy any audiophiles in here?
<jbroome> GTroy: only if the records are over 18 yrs old
<nomad111> plz can any1 tell me how to play audio cd's
<Agamotto> purplefeltangel:  Hmmm, ok.  I am not sure... give me a few
<purplefeltangel> agamotto> ok
<ljl> dabaR, mipe: uninstalling, removing /etc/apache/* and then purging and reinstalling works for me, with /etc/apache/* reappearing
<oga> how do you define the multiverse, universe and restricted repositories ?
<GTroy> jbroome: vinyl is EXCELLENT, but I switched back to using digital files
<dabaR> oga: what, you mean what is in them?
<oga> yes
<purplefeltangel> agamotto: oh, never mind! :DD my mom figured it out
<purplefeltangel> thanks anyway!
<Agamotto> nomad111:  Go into Applications -> Sound & Video -> CD Player
<nomad111> i dun get any sound
<dabaR> oga http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<nomad111> no sound but it plays it
<Agamotto> purplefeltangel:  good works!
<Agamotto> nomad111:  Please tell us more about your setup
<oga> thank you dabaR
<databe> anyone know which theme this is: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=1192352542404f0358e6be9&m=screen
<nomad111> Agamotto, like wat
<nomad111> Agamotto, wat do u mean
<Agamotto> What speakers, what sound card, etc....
<nomad111> well i use onboard sound card
<ljl> dabaR: must say that page didn't quite make it clear to me what repos contained what... for example, why is UAE (the Amiga emulator) in multiverse? the page says multiverse is for non-free stuff, but UAE is under the GPL
<nomad111> my mobo is asus
<nomad111> Agamotto, but see the thing is i can hear other things in ubuntu like button clicks and sounds from events
<dabaR> ljl: I find inconsistencies too, but I do not know for sure.
<barosl> can you show me your own screenrc for newbie?
<Agamotto> nomad111:  Go into System -> Preferences -> Sound
<dabaR> ljl: perhaps it is only in binary form, for some reason.
<nomad111> yep
<Agamotto> nomad111:  Unclick the button marked Enable sound server startup.
<nomad111> Agamotto, done
<Agamotto> nomad111:  Restart, and that should solve your problem
<nomad111> thx a lot
<nomad111> brb
<Agamotto> nomad111:  Welcome
<ljl> dabaR: weird though, as UAE is in debian since a long time...
<dabaR> databe: it is not very pretty. some parts of it are gdesklets
<dabaR> databe: the top toobar, and the system monitor on the right. the window frames are I dont know what.
<[linner] > dabaR: one question for you.... how do you select something in the xorg.conf file?
<Agamotto> Google shares are over $400 now?   Sheesh
<dabaR> [linner] : what is select?
<[linner] > well, i "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" like the wiki said
<[linner] > and when i went through the motions ... nothing happened even after a reboot
<[linner] > dabaR: so I'm thinking that I didn't select something properly
<dabaR> [linner] : there are no reboots for the xserver.
<[linner] > dabaR: I actually knew that but thought i'd just be safe....
<dabaR> [linner] : did you install the drivers?
<Obsidians> Alright, thanx guys, you fixed my previous problem beautifully! However, now I've got a new one.
<tarheelcoxn> is there a difference other than the lack of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage between the "server" and regular installs?
<[linner] > dabaR: the fglrx?
<[linner] > dabaR: yes
<Agamotto> Obsidians:  Go ahead
<dabaR> [linner] : and followed all the steps on the wiki?
<[linner] > dabaR: does just hitting enter select the driver?
<[linner] > dabaR: yes
<Obsidians> I've got /home on a different drive from /. I just used the install partitioner for that. But it seems that when it tries to mount /home off the second drive, it ends up with /home busy. Is it mounting something off of the first drive at /home? Is there some kinda ordering that I need to change? I see that in fstab / is at order 2 and /home is at order 3, or something.
<[linner] > dabaR: it wasn't rocket science fortunately :)
<dabaR> tarheelcoxn: the metapackage is nothing. it pulls many things, though, and thus all those are the difference, perhaps something else. why?
<dabaR> [linner] : yes, you just hit enter.
<tarheelcoxn> dabaR: it's that "something else" that I'm wondering about
<[linner] > dabaR: then i did what it said to a "T"
<Agamotto> Obsidians:  Is the second drive of the same speed as the first?
<JoeBu> dabar: he beat me to the question....let me explain why
<JoeBu> i want to install LAMP on a new partition......and was wondering the diff
<oga> why isnt the Nvidia-driver installed by default?
<JoeBu> Dabar: I have some instructions i found on a drupal install that begins with installing server
<oga> Is it because of license-problems..?
<Agamotto> oga:  Because it is not 'free'
<dabaR> oga: it is unfree, yes, only binary.
<[linner] > dabaR: So, I just highlight the option I want selected with my cursor and then hit enter, right?  (To be clear)
<oga> i c.
<Obsidians> Agamotto: They're the exact same drive, actually, so yes.
<dabaR> [linner] : yup, should do it. You know how you see whether the change was done? cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Agamotto> Obsidans:  Ok, that rules the timing out.  I would check to see if you don't have a /home partition hiding somewhere on hda
<dabaR> JoeBu: no reason why not to try the server, it will get all that is needed through apt, anyhow later.
<[linner] > dabaR: let me go bring that up
<dabaR> [linner] : I wont let you.
<Obsidians> Agamotto: Can I just delete /home with /hdb not mounted?
<JoeBu> dabar: I was just wondering if it was skin and bones so to speak (other than the obvious missing desktop)
<oga> " By default, we will only use open source software unless there is simply no other way to install Ubuntu. The Ubuntu team works with such vendors to accelerate the open-sourcing of their software to ensure that as much software as possible is available under a Free licence."
<PMantis> DVD problems: No CSS decoding, removed all packages responding to search of "dvd", then reinstalled. Now, no sound when playing DVDs.
<dabaR> Obsidians: is /home now mounted? sudo mount will tell you.
<oga> I love it philosofy, really.
<Agamotto> Obsidians:  I am not sure.  It may work, buy you will have to edit /etc/fstab if memory serves, to point to the new /home
<[linner] > dabaR: maybe i'm mistaken... where do I change the resolution?
<keeb> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<[linner] > dabaR: the driver is located there
<dabaR> oga: www.gnu.org/philosophy, now that is something.
<darksoul> how do you uninstall apache2
<dabaR> JoeBu: it is a full server install.
<databe> join #themes
<foampeace> im bored
<Agamotto> darksoul:  sudo apt-get remove apache
<oga> =)
<[linner] > dabaR: nope... no different resolution
<darksoul> Agamotto: i did. its still stalling me
<Agamotto> eeek
<dabaR> [linner] : are you trying to change the resolution?
<databe> Anyone know the main theme for this? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=111845778743167b7983d79&m=screen
<darksoul> Agamotto: do you see anything here http://67.170.93.155/ or here http://67.170.93.155:55/
<I_Died_Once> I got a question about ubuntu - but is anyone familiar with suse first?
<[linner] > dabaR: i found the resolution properties and there isn't any different
<dabaR> [linner] : are you trying to change the resolution?
<foampeace> is quake4 out?
<[linner] > dabaR: yes
<Agamotto> foampeace:  Yes
<giany911> does any1 know if i can put xchat in the tray?
<foampeace> Agamotto: how much better %wise then quake3
<dabaR> [linner] : read the pm from ubotu.
<PMantis> DVD problems: No CSS decoding, removed all packages responding to search of "dvd", then reinstalled. Now, no sound when playing DVDs, and nothing recognizes the "DVD://" MRL. Help?
<I_Died_Once> I was wondering if ubuntu has a packange installer LIKE yast is on suse ???
<darksoul> anyone see anything there
<[linner] > dabaR: i have a kick butt display and want to use it ... plus I"m a graphic artist so I need to use the resolution to the best of its capabilities
<dabaR> [linner] : I understand.
<giany911> does any1 know if i can put xchat in the tray?
<darksoul> do you see anything here http://67.170.93.155/ or here http://67.170.93.155:55/
<blackgecko> dabar: ive rdon waht the ati howto says with no succes, any other idea ??
<Agamotto> darksoul:  nothing on the first one, and the same for the second
<dabaR> blackgecko: try again, is best I can do.
<ismael> holas
<[linner] > dabaR: let me check it out
<foampeace> giany911: all programs are in the tray
<darksoul> Agmotto: if i wanted to change the ports do i need to configure somthing with the firewall in ubuntu or somthing
<dabaR> [linner] : I wont let you, stop asking me:P
<giany911> no no .. mean like gaim
<blackgecko> dabaR: thanks ill try
<Agamotto> foampeace:  I don't know, as I am not into that kind of game.  Sorry
<oga> is the nvidia-drivers a part of the restricted-section?
<I_Died_Once> ...?
<sidizen> why would someone want to switch from debian to ubuntu?
<giany911> foampeace .. i mean to be in the tray like gaim
<foampeace> Agamotto: played any goodones on linxu lately?
<dabaR> oga: ask ubotu about that.
<ismael> me pueden decir cual es  marca de impresora que tiene driver para  linux?
<nalioth> [linner] : are you in here causing trouble?
<foampeace> giany911: good question
<giany911> hehe :)
<I_Died_Once> get the nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<Agamotto> foampeace:  Civ 3, Baldur's Gate II, and some of the Star Wars games
<nalioth> ismael: por favor habla ingles aqui y espanol en #ubuntu-es
<darksoul> Agamotto: try again
<dabaR> oga: /j #ubuntu-offtopic for a sec
<rawtek> is there a good package for wifi signal strength other than the network-tools or wifi-radar?
<Agamotto> darksoul:  Ok, just a sec
<foampeace> how do you put active programs in the notification area
<oga> dabaR, k
<Agamotto> darksoul:  nothing
<darksoul> Agamotto: wtf do i have to do for it to work
<mipe> Why when I want on apache run php skript so firefox want save this file and dont want show page?
<Agamotto> darksoul:  I don't know, as I am not a web mechanic.  Gook luck, however
<blackgecko> ismael: checa la pagina de cups, ahi viene bastante info www.cups.org
<blackgecko> ismael: casi cualquier hp funciona
<foampeace> how long will my printer sit here...will it ever be suppored?
<gnomefreak> can someone plz tell me what version of open office does 5.04 come with?
<Agamotto> foampeace:  What printer?
<shadeofgrey> okay i need help guys
* PMantis too
<foampeace> Agamotto: canon mp360
<dabaR> mipe: you need to install support for that. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Agamotto> foampeace:  Have you tried the CUPS database?
<foampeace> wheres that
<dabaR> gnomefreak: yes, ubotu can.
<shadeofgrey> 1)  Does anybody here have experience in editting the grub bootloader so that i can dualboot ubuntu and Fedora Core4?
<Agamotto> foampeace:  Do a google on site: CUPS
<dabaR> gnomefreak: 1.1.3
<shadeofgrey> 2)  could somebody paste the link to the repo where libdvdcss is stored?
<gnomefreak> ty dab
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: ubotu told you about dvds. tell us more about the FC and Ubuntu dual boot, which order was it installed in?
<kbrooks> bed
<dabaR> he does that every day:)
<gnomefreak> if i install open office to window from the live cd how would or could u update it to 2.0
<shadeofgrey> dabar:  okay, first... i dont need libdvdcss2 - thats useless in breezy.. i need to know where the OTHER ONE IS its just called libdvdcss
<dabaR> gnomefreak: not at all. install it from their site.
<gnomefreak> ty daba
<shadeofgrey> dabaR:  2nd...  i ijnstalled ubuntu first...  ran it for 9 months'
<foampeace> Agamotto: my printer isnt supported at all
<shadeofgrey> then, i dewcided to get linux certifieds and everybody here that got the cert im looking to get made dual booting systems of ubuntu and FC4
<shadeofgrey> si
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: so it should automagically do it for you if you leave the ubuntu hd plugged in.
<shadeofgrey> i downladed the 64 bit version of FD4 and ran theinstall -- thefirst time at the end itold itto put the grub in the mbr of hda1
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: as for dvds, that is the opne I knwo about;
<Agamotto> foampeace:  Sorry.  Best I can offer is to write/email Canon telling them how you won't be purchasing further kit from them until they support their product with linux
<PMantis> DVD problems: No CSS decoding, so removed packages responding to search of "dvd", then reinstalled. Now, no sound when playing DVDs, and nothing recognizes the "DVD://" MRL. Help?
<rawtek> you know it is funny, they call this a support forum, but all I ever see if Linux elites talking to each other
<dabaR> rawtek: here?
<linner> dabaR: ok... well... my system hangs now at every start up... this sucks!
<sethk> rawtek, depends when.  Lot's of times it is just people asking questions
<dabaR> rawtek: that is cause you are a newb, and do not understand how we speak.
<shadeofgrey> anyway - when i finished the first instal of FC4 it rebooted and grub came up with an error of grub error 15
<sethk> shadeofgrey, reinstalling grub (using the grub shell) fixes that
<foampeace> quake 4 works in linux?
<LeeColleton> Why does Ubuntu not support ftp-ssl by default?
<fanopnaic> foampeace: yes
<rawtek> dabaR, been on linux for about three years now
<Agamotto> foampeace:  Yes, using Cedega
<rawtek> dabaR, I can get around
<Obsidians> I'm still having trouble getting my /home directory mounted. It always says that /home is busy. I even deleted the directory and re-created it. What should I do?
<dabaR> rawtek: I mean a newb to IRC support channels.
<sethk> LeeColleton, it does, it just doesn't install the server with the standard, non-expert installation
<rawtek> ok that is true
<fanopnaic> Agamotto: no, there are linux binaries
<sethk> LeeColleton, you just install ssh, and it is supported, and automatically configured
<rawtek> must agree
<Agamotto> fanopnaic:  Really??? I am suitably impressed
<shadeofgrey> here is what i was told:
<shadeofgrey> 09:19]  Hidde: next time, chroot into ubuntu, and do update-grub && grub-install
<shadeofgrey> [09:19]  Hidde: just read /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shadeofgrey> [09:19]  Hidde: it's pretty self-explanitory
<foampeace> Agamotto: only cedega?
<dabaR> rawtek: I dont have the time to sugar coat. also, I have carpal tunnel anyhow.
<fanopnaic> Agamotto: ID Software released linux binaries for lots of games.
<rawtek> yes I understand
<giany911> can someone tell me .. how can i set up buttons in xmms ..like next song or volume up?
<Agamotto> Coolies
<rawtek> nothing wrong with honesty
<dabaR> rawtek: some people(most, like me) are stupid anyhow, so it sounds stuipid, I assure you most intend to help.
<LeeColleton> sethk: I don't mean sftp, I mean ftp with support for ssl.  You can't use sftp without a ssh account, which isn't available on my webhost.
<foampeace> Quake 4 for GNU/Linux is available now! The installer has been uploaded to our ftp and on the bittorrent tracker. We're very pleased to announce that this it with both a dedicated server and a native client.
<shadeofgrey> but i dont know what the right steps are..  i install    fedora WITHOUT the bootloader, and then do update-grub &grub-install?
<Jerub> foampeace: does it have all the maps/models/graphics?
<giany911> can someone tell me .. how can i set up buttons in xmms ..like next song or volume up?
<Agamotto> dabaR:  nah, not stupid, simply ignorant.  Stupid people keep expecting people to do things for them, with no interaction from their end
<rawtek> dabaR, the linux community as a whole is awesome
<rawtek> dabaR, I love the concept
<dabaR> rawtek: its gnu that is responsible for that more imo.
<powerj> Hello people!
<foampeace> Jerub: i dont know...just pasted it from site
<sethk> shadeofgrey, I believe that one of the ftp choices does support that.  again with an additional install.
<foampeace> how bout battlefield2 working
<rawtek> dabaR: I like to help where I can...
<bubu2001> Raccon ?
<linkd> giany911: what do you mean?
<shadeofgrey> sethk: what are you talking about? libdvdcss
<shadeofgrey> ?
<rawtek> dabaR: free-as-beer rocks too!
<fanopnaic> giany911: there is 'z - v' I think.
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: yes, that sounds right. the grub thing.
<linkd> oh.. shortcut configuration
<dabaR> rawtek: beer is not free
<Obsidians> I'm still having trouble getting my /home directory mounted. It always says that /home is busy. I even deleted the directory and re-created it. What should I do?
<sethk> shadeofgrey, there are several ftp clients.  Aren't you talking about using ssl with ftp?
<dabaR> rawtek: in fact, it also comes with a hidden price.
<rawtek> dabaR; you are correct
<linkd> haha
<linner> dabaR: what do you mean a "hidden" price?
<dabaR> Obsidians: sudo mount. post that to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<linkd> linner: waking up not remembering who the hell that girl is next to you :P
<dabaR> linner: that should be obvious. the years of suffering, to be blunt.:)
<joomlastarter> hi kann hier jemand deutsch sprechen
<foampeace> civilization 4 work for linux?
<rawtek> dabaR: I tried kwifi manager, and I always think the gnome applet for lan signal strength is lying
<dabaR> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<rawtek> dabaR: it always says 100 %
<Agamotto> foampeace:  Not yet
<Obsidians> dabaR: But I can't login to Gnome. What
<Obsidians> dabaR: What's the Ubuntu IRC client called, again? Maybe I can get it to load.
<dabaR> Obsidians: are you on ubuntu in some cli irc client?
<linner> dabaR: by suffering you mean waiting for drivers and so forth?
<dabaR> Obsidians: irssi
<Obsidians> dabaR: No, I'm on a different computer.
<dabaR> linner: yes.
<powerj> I am doing an alternative init to linux, that will make your computer boot faster, need people to beta test my new software.
<giany911> linkd i wanna bind my own buttons like my media buttons from the keyboard so i can change the song without actually selecting xmms
<linner> dabaR: I gladly pay. :)
<sethk> Obsidians, xchat in gnome is one also
<mipe> dabaR:I installed everyting what is wrote in text and still a can not run php?? please
<linkd> giany911: i have no idea sorry
<giany911> oh ok
<giany911> any1?
<powerj> I am doing an alternative init to linux, that will make your computer boot faster, need people to beta test my new software, http://initng.thinktux.net/
<Kratos> hey guys
<dabaR> mipe: did you restart apache?
<Kratos> question
<Kratos> How well would ubuntu work on a Gateway 2000?
<linner> dabaR: I'm hanging now,....
<Kratos> ?
<giany911> wheres is my cdrom ..path .. in the console i mean ?
<linkd> giany911: /media/cdrom0 might exist for you
<linkd> at a guess
<giany911> k ty
<sethk> giany911, usually /media/cdrom0
<Agamotto> Kratos:  Could you be more specific?
<mipe> dataR:yes I did.
<giany911> yes thats it ty
<fanopnaic> giany911: If you have a logitech iTouch keyboard, you can install xmms-itouch
<dabaR> mipe: well, I dont know, really.
<giany911> fanopnaic .i hv a logitech keyboard..but not itouch
<sethk> mipe, you modified the apache configuration file, and added the directory with the .php files to the list of allowable executable directories?
<Kratos> Agamotto: Pentium 200MHz Socket 8 CPU, 256MB SIMM's (possibly), 10GB WD Caviar, and some goofy PCI graphics card.
<mipe> dabaR:Ok thank
<fanopnaic> giany911: It might be worth a try.
<giany911> yes?
<Agamotto> Kratos:  Could be a good basic internet terminal
<giany911> but i wanna customize my own buttons
<GTroy> hmmm gedit won't let me change sources.list
<mipe> sethk:No. What Shall I do?
<fanopnaic> giany911: Also, I found http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/2003-November/062209.html  but this will be quite a bit of work.
<somerville32> Does xfce4 support desktop icons?
<Kratos> Agamotto: Could I use it as a server?
<linkd> GTroy: try sudo edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agamotto> Kratos:  Sure
<Agamotto> Put in a very fast hd though
<dabaR> somerville32: I dont think so. #xfce and, you can run nautilus. that is what gives you the desktop.
<Obsidians> dabaR: Sorry, what command did you want me to run, again?
<linkd> GTroy: try "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" i mean
<GTroy> linkd: ;)
<LeeColleton> sethk: I think you got sidetracked with shades o grey there.. it was I asking about ftp-ssl support, not shades.
<GTroy> no, I know
<Kratos> Agamotto: Great, I just got it from a freind as a freebie
<dabaR> Obsidians: are you on ubuntu in a command line?
<sethk> mipe, look at the configuration file in the apache conf directory.  there are comments telling you what to do for php
<Kratos> Agamotto: nice guy!
<giany911> fanopnaic .. i want like ..to set ... ctrl+v for next song and ctrl+b and previous song .. i know that is not possible but as an example
<Obsidians> dabaR: Yes, I am now.
<dabaR> Obsidians: /j #flood
<sethk> LeeColleton, ok, sorry about that.  :)
<fanopnaic> giany911: As a partial solution: You can bind keys for volume up/down in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts in gnome
<fanopnaic> giany911: Yes, I understand, but I do not know any easy way.
<giany911> oops:(
<giany911> i already got the volume binds .. with the keyboard
<[linner] > this is crap
<giany911> i now want media to work ..and play/pause
<[linner] > now i've got my laptop telling me a critical temperature has reached and that it's shutting down...
<[linner] > my computer is as cool as a cucumber
<sethk> mipe, it's been a while since I did it, but I remember I had to do two things.  Tell apache that .php is an allowable, executable file name, _and_ add the directory where the .php files live to the list of directories that may contain executable files.  If the directory is already in that list, then you may need to only make the one change.
<dabaR> [linner] : talk to your local hardware retailer, about getting a new fan, perhaps.
* [linner]  wonders if ubuntu is ever going to work
<[linner] > dabaR:  it's a brand new laptop
<dabaR> so was my mom's computer.
<[linner] > dabaR:  i've seen this before... it's a load of horseshite :)
<dabaR> although I am not sure on this.
<[linner] > dabaR:  what's oddball too is that is STILL hasn't shut down
<dabaR> giany911: is xmms locking up?
<giany911> nope
<[linner] > i'm probably going to have to wait until another version comes out
<[linner] > breezy simply doesn't meet my computing needs.... sad to say
<[linner] > i believe in linux and still give out the disks...
<tim_> hi all
<[linner] > i just can't get it to work on my lappy
<[linner] > have it up and running just fine on my older AMD desktop system
<[linner] > so i know it rocks.... once it's loaded
<Agamotto> [linner] :  Time to return your laptop and find one that is better supported
<kyncani> [linner] : tried suse ?
<tim_> why can't I get nvidia drivers to work? I follow the directions to the letter and when I reboot the x-server..... nothing but a black screen
<mipe> sethk:Ok I have to sleep. I am very tire. I try it tomorrow. Thank you very much.
<[linner] > kyncani:  yeah... it worked great but couldn't figure out how to work it's Yast
<giany911> fanopnaic
<[linner] > Agamotto:  i need my laptop.... i'm a web developer and graphic artist
<keeb> i just finally got my ati drivers to work
<mipe> sethk:I have 4am :-)
<tim_> I have a GE Force FX 5200
<keeb> jesus christ that took years.
<[linner] > keeb must be nice
<dabaR> [linner] : its is fine for possession, it's is an abbrev.
<keeb> i spent 5 hours last night doing it and failed
<keeb> and then thought about it all day at work today
<keeb> and came home and got it to work
<[linner] > dabaR:  what?
<sethk> mipe, I have to go out for a while.  Tomorrow I'm flying back to NY.  I'll be on early in the evening, NY time.
<giany911> fanopanic .. i did what u told me ..with keyboard shortcuts .media key now works ..but it opens rythmbox .. is there a way to make it open xmms ?
<keeb> [linner]  what is your problem with installing them?
<dabaR> you said it's yast, its was proper grammatically, we learned this in a class recently.
<fanopnaic> giany911: none that I know of.
<giany911> :((
<[linner] > keeb:  i've got a new laptop... with ati 200m card
<mipe> sethk:Ok thank you
<dabaR> giany911: what would open xmms?
<Obsidians> dabaR: That..... didn't work so well. I had to reset, it managed to lock up my XChat pretty thoroughly.
<keeb> unsure what kind of card that is
<giany911> my media key on the keyboard
<[linner] > keeb:  can't get fglrx drivers working
<fanopnaic> giany911: But at least the volume controls should work for you, regardless of the application.
<keeb> but laptop drivers are normally provided by the selling company
<giany911> i want it to open xmms instead of rythmbox
<[linner] > keeb:  it's an ati video card for a laptop
<dabaR> giany911: oh, hmmm...
<keeb> like, for my laptop i have a fire gl 128
<giany911> yeah those work
<keeb> and i cant download dirvers anywhere but IBM
<[linner] > keeb:  right... this is ati we're talking about
<[linner] > keeb:  and a compaq (aka HP) for that matter
<keeb> hehehe
<keeb> :D
<keeb> now i need to learn how to play mp3's and .avi files
<keeb> that's my next goal.
<dabaR> Obsidians: sudo umount /home
<keeb> anyone have a direction they want to send me in?
<Obsidians> dabaR: "/home: not mounted"
<misfit_toy> keeb, just go to http://ubuntuforums.org and save yourself a lot of googling and asking questions
<[linner] > anyone who's used suse tell me how to use yast?
<keeb> perfect
* misfit_toy wonders why no one points the noobs there...sheesh.
<keeb> thanks misfit
<misfit_toy> np
<dabaR> Obsidians: sudo fdisk -l tell me which partition is the home one.
<dabaR> misfit_toy: so you have to do something.
<Obsidians> dabaR: The one that home should be on? /dev/sdb1
<fanopnaic> keeb: I'd say decide on a player (I suggest vlc and xine and gmplayer), and then read about the RestrictedFormats :)
<misfit_toy> dabaR, I have to do plenty, I have 3 kids
<dabaR> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home does what, Obsidians ?
<blackhat> Anyone know where I can get libSDL-1.2.so.0 32 bit version
<blackhat> im running an amd64 and I need this file (32 bit version i386).
<dabaR> misfit_toy: lucky man.
<misfit_toy> dabaR, wanna buy 2?
<Obsidians> dabaR: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /home busy
<dabaR> can I use them for whatever I choose?
<[linner] > misfit_toy:  i'm sure you're sellin' 'em cheap
<[linner] > :)
<dabaR> haha":P
<misfit_toy> dabaR, I'm just hoping gypsies steal them
<dabaR> sudo mount Obsidians
* Agamotto chuckles
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch_]  by ChanServ
<absurdhero> ajmitch_, you here?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@S0106000fb51e6051.vf.shawcable.net]  by ajmitch_
<ajmitch_> absurdhero: nope :)
<absurdhero> yay!
<absurdhero> whats up?
<holycow> test
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch_]  by ajmitch_
<absurdhero> your name appeared in my screensaver
<ajmitch_> absurdhero: hah, why?
* holycow waves hellow
<dabaR> yo holycow
<absurdhero> you were mentioned in an ubuntu related blog, and an rss feed of the blog was scrolling my screen
<Obsidians> dabaR: That gives a bunch of output..... "/dev/sda1 on /", and then a bunch of temp stuff, I think.
<ajmitch_> absurdhero: probably something about UBZ
<absurdhero> yep
* [linner]  waves back at holy
<Kratos> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<holycow> someone let me know in the future if i'm reconnecting or doing something wacky ... don't need getting banned from this friendly chan :)
* [linner]  rather waves back at holycow 
<ranch> hi people
<dag_> !javadebs
<ubotu> I heard javadebs is at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<absurdhero> ah I used to have that bot
<[linner] > hey ranch
<Darkintent> exscuse me does anyone know if its possible to pass specific configure options with apt-build?
<ranch> I was wondering how to exec commands as the system boots as root? I remember using /etc/rc.local in other distros
<holycow> heh :)
<dabaR> Obsidians: what did that tell you?
<[linner] > ranch:  i'm not sure... i'll have to divert that to the experts in this channel
* dabaR looks for experts...
* [linner]  points at dabaR as an expert... :)
<Obsidians> It gave a bunch of output...... "dev/sda1 on /" and then a bunch of other stuff.
<holycow> [linner] , having probs with getting linux installed on a lappy eh?
<Obsidians> dabaR: ^
<holycow> yeah its like that, for now you haveto shop for hardware that is actually supported under linux
<Kratos> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is, like, first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<Gunlance> Can anyone help me with my xorg problem? For more info look at the thread I started in the forums here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92082
<dabaR> ranch: just random commands? /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<ranch> or better yet how do I add something to the default runlevel?
<ranch> ahh
<holycow> manufacturers simply don't release drivers for linux, at least for consumer level devices
<Darkintent> im thinking of switching to ubuntu on my laptop but I have some applications I prefer to build myself and I heard about apt-get but the tutorial I found makes it sound like this cannot be done
<misfit_toy> holycow, that's not true, I haven't found a desktop or laptop yet that wouldn't install one distro or another of linux
<Kratos> Make some demands.
<dabaR> Obsidians: is /dev/sdb1 or /home mentioned?
<holycow> misfit_toy, i have, particularly not getting built in modems and wireless working
<Orborde> What do I need to apt-get remove before I install the latest ATI fglrx drivers?
<Obsidians> dabaR: Nope, not at all.
<dabaR> [linner] : I am by no means an expert. I just hang out here often.
<Kratos> More and more desktops are coming pre-loaded with redhat and such
<fanopnaic> ranch: update-rc.d helps
<misfit_toy> holycow, one reason might be because modems are so last decade
<Kratos> DSL...
<Kratos> :P
<misfit_toy> holycow, and wireless just takes some tweaking
<Darkintent> most of the world is on dial up
<holycow> misfit_toy, true only in cities, we have lots of people out beyond the reach of high speed
<dabaR> Obsidians: your system wants you to strangle it, I think.
<misfit_toy> Darkintent, and less of the world is on linux
<Darkintent> does anyone know about apt-build
<Darkintent> exactly
<sorcre> Can someone help me for a sec? I can't seem to get 3D acceleration working
<Darkintent> it sucks
<dabaR> Obsidians: well, just mount it elsewhere, sound like an idea?
<Obsidians> dabaR: I think Linux in general seems to have something against me. Alright....... I guess I'll just install everything on the one drive, or something.
<Gunlance> Can no one help me! ;_;
<dabaR> Obsidians: sudo mkdir /homes && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /homes
<Obsidians> dabaR: already mounted or /homes busy
<dabaR> Gunlance: have you installed the drivers for nvidia?
<ajmitch_> Darkintent: is there any reason you want to use apt-build?
<Gunlance> nope....
<dabaR> Gunlance: ubotu will tell you.
<Gunlance> you can install the drivers even without being in gnome?
<dabaR> Obsidians: hm hm. weird truly. back up your /etc/fstab, and edit it, to remove the line about sdb1 or /home, or it's the same line. then, sudo mount -a
<dabaR> Gunlance: yes, gnome is just the glacing on the cakey.
<dabaR> ajmitch_: why is his mount telling him the drive is busy if it is not shown in sudo mount?
<Darkintent> yes
<Darkintent> my multimedia apps mainly
<sunrex> hey all, can anyone see this http://24.22.177.185:80/ or this http://24.22.177.185/ i have been having some hard times on this..
<Obsidians> dabaR: Alright, that worked okay.....
<Gunlance> well yeah...<_<l; b..but...ergh I should have tried that way before hand
<fanopnaic> btw. did glxgears change it's mode of operation recently? Since upgrading to breezy it doesn't print the framerate anymore, and is moving awfully slow.
<Darkintent> its always been simpler to just build things like Amarok, Mplayer and such manually
<fanopnaic> sunrex: yes, it's there :)
<dabaR> Obsidians: ya, ok, but can you mount now?
<sunrex> fanopainc: which one?
<Darkintent> I honestly dont care about C optimizations
<fanopnaic> sunrex: both
<misfit_toy> if anyone is tired of using command line stuff to encode video....
<misfit_toy> !tovid
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, tovid is possibly the greatest video encoder, with a GUI, located at http://tovid.sourceforge.net
<sunrex> so it was a firewall problem then
<Obsidians> dabaR: It says that I need to specify a filesystem type. I'm not sure what the syntax is. I'll try and play around a bit.....
<Darkintent> quite frankly its by far the dumbest reason for a non programmer to compile a program
<dabaR> man mount, and also, the sudo fdisk -l will tell you the fs type, afaik.
<ajmitch_> Darkintent: and I'm still lost as to why you'd use apt-build for it :)
<Darkintent> I wanted to know if you could pass configure options to apt-build
<ajmitch_> configure options for each package are handled in the package's debian/rules file
<Obsidians> dabaR: Nope, it still says that it's already mounted or busy.
<misfit_toy> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> misfit_toy: Do they come in packets of five?
<dabaR> ajmitch_: did you get my question, and do you have any input?
<misfit_toy> hm
<dabaR> misfit_toy: go ahead.
<ajmitch_> dabaR: not sure, sorry :)
<Darkintent> or if there is another method I could use that would result in packages being tracked by apt properly yet built to my specifications without having to crack open the config file
<fanopnaic> Darkintent: A fun way is checkinstall :)
<annex> misfit_toy: any good apps for doing fairly basic video editing before encoding?
<jrsims> HEY, anyone know how I can switch from Gnome to Fluxbox? I've already downloaded fluxbox through synaptic. Now I need to know next steps.
<jackmacokc> anyone use swat before?
<misfit_toy> annex, cinerella, kino
<fanopnaic> Darkintent: I recommend you try the distro packages for mplayer/amarok/... though, because I can't see why they should give problems
<absurdhero> jrsims: log out. There is an option somewhere on the login screen to change what to log in to
<annex> misfit_toy: neither have a ubuntu package right?  Got experience with either, would you recommend one?
<jrsims> absurdhero: isn't that Gnome?
<Darkintent> this might sound wierd but after reading about checkinstall I feel like crying
<absurdhero> jrsims: no, that is gdm, a login manager
<misfit_toy> annex, depends on what you want to do, tell me
<jrsims> absurdhero: ah. cool.
<Ace> hello, my ubuntu install is not working.... i have was wondering if anyone can help me to re-establish my install
<jrsims> absurdhero: thanks!
<workingmansdead> Hey everyone, I somehow set everything in my system folder to open with VLC Media Player, and now I cannot get into any folders. Please help
<Darkintent> its not that those packages cause me problems they just tend not to have certain options I want/need available
<absurdhero> jrsims: np
<Darkintent> so I just started doing it the hardway when using binary distros
<dabaR> workingmansdead: cant get into them what way?
<Darkintent> but Gentoo isnt so great on laptops
<Gunlance> Kanotix is
<Ace> does anyone know how any good howtos on how to fix a ubuntu intall that will not boot up?
<misfit_toy> and damn small linux
<Gunlance> pfft
<annex> misfit_toy: mainly just chopping up video.  Like a simple way remove parts of a video and add parts.  Like taking a home movie and removing all the times the camera was pointed at the floor ;-)
<fanopnaic> Darkintent: Ah I see... I just resigned whenever such a situation occured :) have fun
<workingmansdead> dabaR On the panel, or through the browser, It always tries to open them with VLC
<sorcre> Would someone mind helping me get 3d acceleration working?
<absurdhero> Darkintent, depending on what config options you want, you should look around for another deb source that builds that software the way you need it
<misfit_toy> annex, cinerella
<Gunlance> slax totally owns damn small <_<...>_>
<msg43> Hi
<dabaR> workingmansdead: tries to open files, or directories with vlc?
<annex> misfit_toy: what would you have recommended kino for?
<absurdhero> Darkintent, what sorts of packages do you need additional config options for?
<misfit_toy> annex, more making "real" movies
<Darkintent> mplayer normally to get h264 support
<Darkintent> with Fedora at least
<shadeofgrey> okasyguysiREALLY REALLY REALLY would appreciate alittle help here.
<msg43> I get ls: reading directory .: Input/output error what might be causing this?
<misfit_toy> Gunlance, play with "puppy linux" it's the smallest little goober and so cool.
<annex> misfit_toy: haha, yeah my interest isn't quite in that yet.  Does cinerella have a package?  or should I just go about compiling it?
<Darkintent> or I had to switch to cvs cause the binaries were too old
<shadeofgrey> i fihally  found libdvdcss -- i thought - but instead it installed libdvdcss2 which we all know DOENT work with breezy
<Darkintent> and didnt have the features I wanted at all
<misfit_toy> annex, I don't think it's packaged but check it...then if not just compile, no biggie.
* misfit_toy steps out for a cigar...
<workingmansdead> dabaR Directories, I cant even get to the files. When I click on the "home Folder" icon, and others, such as storage media, It attempts to open the foldier with VLC
<shadeofgrey> so where do i go to get the breezy versdion of libdvdcss?
<annex> misfit_toy: cool, thanks.
<absurdhero> Darkintent, http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer.php
* Agamotto waves
* Darkintent starts burning his ubuntu cd
<damian__> networking question, I've hooked my two computers thru samba, but I can't access my xp machine form Ubuntu, but I can from the xp machine to access my ubuntu. What can be wrong?
<Gunlance> puppy's logo is just so...ugly
<dabaR> workingmansdead: so, for example, under your home, the dirs open with vlc?
<absurdhero> Darkintent, you can build mplayer just the way you like it
<msg43> I get ls: reading directory .: Input/output error what might be causing this?
<dabaR> damian__: a firewall on the xp.
<Darkintent> I know
<Darkintent> thats what I want to do
<Darkintent> :)
<fanopnaic> shadeofgrey: did you alread read the RestrictedFormats page?
<absurdhero> Darkintent, well, the link I posted explains how
<Darkintent> thats why I was asking about apt-build
<workingmansdead> dabaR: No, It attempts to open "home" with VLC, I cant even get to the dirs.
<dabaR> workingmansdead: open a terminal, and type sudo ls -lf /
<absurdhero> ya, that page shows how to build yourself a deb
<dabaR> workingmansdead: can you post on paste.ubuntulinux.nl what it tells you?
<devint_> Quick!!!
<misfit_toy> annex, I misspelled, look here: http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<shadeofgrey> fanopnaic:  uh no i dont think so
<fanopnaic> !tell shadeofgrey about RestrictedFormats
<damian__> dabar: Yes I have a Firewall in both machines
* misfit_toy now goes out for his cigar
<absurdhero> bleh I think that page has some instructions missing :(
<keeb> :\
<keeb> i hate linux
<devint_> Can anybody tell me how to getthe nightly news cast on MSNBC to play in Totem!? I might lose my dad on Ubuntu if he can't get his fix!!! http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9973419/
<dabaR> damian__: well, disable, try, if works, open ports.
<fanopnaic> shadeofgrey: there is a way to get DVD Playback working listed on the page
<devint_> Totem doesn't support the codec
<dabaR> keeb: it loves you.
<workingmansdead> 2 .             49154 initrd.img  2113537 mnt   4440065 opt
<keeb> lol
<workingmansdead>       2 ..           229377 lib               1 proc  2506753 initrd
<keeb> no it doesnt
<workingmansdead>      11 lost+found  1081345 usr         1032193 root    49155 vmlinuz
<workingmansdead> 1785857 etc         3276801 bin         1949697 sbin  1359873 debootstrap
<workingmansdead>  507905 media       1327105 boot        3014657 tmp
<workingmansdead>   49153 cdrom          1228 dev               1 sys
<workingmansdead> 2277377 var          868353 home        1687553 srv
<keeb> it hates me more.
<keeb> dabar, after a ./configure and a make ,/install what comes after that?
<workingmansdead> dabaR: it shows all my dirs, and numbers to go with them
<absurdhero> devint_, install the gxine package and the gxine browser plugin package
<dabaR> workingmansdead: lets use paste.ubuntulinux.nl from now on.
<absurdhero> you will also need to install an extra codec or two
<dabaR> workingmansdead: try ls -l ~ and paste on the web site.
<damian__> dabar: It's weird because I can share the internet conection but nothing else and when I look for the network it doesn't find anything
<absurdhero> devint_, wait a sec, enable universe and multiverse package repositories, and install the gstreamer multiverse and universe packages
<dabaR> keeb: ./configure;make;sudo make install
<workingmansdead> dabaR: right, man. For the record, I use kubuntu, but they differ only in the KDE
<Kratos> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kratos>   <Err.... someone wanna tell me what this is about?
<ghostpsalm> When I run make xconfig; I get an error saying I need to install/setup the QT dev pack, any helps?
<keeb> thanks dabaR
<Kratos> oh, nvm.
<dabaR> Kratos: you have synaptic open, and are using aptitude/apt-get.
<Kratos> Stupid me...
<Kratos> dabaR: Yeah, I just realized that
<damian__> dabar: Can be some configuration problem of Firestarter?
<Kratos> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dabaR> damian__: it can be either firewalls, or even the router, but unlikely.
<damian__> I don't think it's the router because I can share the internet conection btwn the machines
<dabaR> damian__: and it works one way, so it should work the other.
<damian__> Yes, teoretically
<absurdhero> !composite
<ubotu> hmm... composite is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<workingmansdead> dabaR: I put dabaR in the "name" input box, correct
<dabaR> damian__: so, look into the firewalls.
<dabaR> workingmansdead: anything will do.
<keeb>  hey dabar, i am trying to compile vlc media player but i have a feeling there's a lot easier ways to play mp3's in ubuntu.. any ideas?
<keeb> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fanopnaic> devint_: you can install totem-xine. this might break other things (dunno), but the msnbc thingie will play :)
<fanopnaic> keeb: why compiling?
<damian__> dabar: That's what I'm doing
<damian__> Do you know another way to share internet connection without the Firestarter?
<liable> damian__: ipmasq, iptables, shorewall, firehol, etc
<liable> damian__: all front ends for iptables btw.
<damian__> liable: sounds like chinese to me :)
<dabaR> damian__: yes, ipmasq, and dnsmasq. once dnsmasq is installed, you edit its conf file, to start it. then, you install ipmasq.
<damian__> wait a minute guys too much information together
<keeb> fano -- i didn't see a .run..
<dabaR> When you are trying to connect a computer, you stop ipmasq, and then restart it afetr you get a connection. Or, you set up a rules file. let me know once you figure out how to do that...:)
<sorcre> can someone please help me enable 3d acceleration on my 6600GT?
<dabaR> liable: are you usually in #debian?
<damian__> I will be back in a minute.
<[linner] > i'm bummed...
<sorcre> anyone?
<[linner] > i have to download Open SuSE
<workingmansdead> dabaR: alright, I posted
<liable> dabaR: yes, i just idle here usually. (split window in irssi)
<dabaR> liable: welcome.
<liable> thanks.
<dabaR> although, its not appropriate in that case.
<liable> ?
<dabaR> workingmansdead: I would like to see ls -l ~, not ls -lf ~
<Steil> how can i disable the auto mounting of a specific device?
<dabaR> liable: nothing, just meant its not welcome if you are already here often..
<liable> dabaR: oh. np.
<nalioth> [linner] : whatever for?
<[linner] > nalioth:  it flat isn't compatible with my lappy
<[linner] > ;(
<nalioth> [linner] : have you tried a dapper daily build?
<fanopnaic> Steil: add a "noauto" in the corresponding line in /etc/fstab
<fanopnaic> Steil: see `man mount` for details
<Steil> so I have to add the device to fstab?
<workingmansdead> dabaR: alright, done
<linner> what is connection reset by peer guys?
<workingmansdead> dabaR: is that correct
<PMantis> DVD problems: No CSS decoding, so removed packages responding to search of "dvd", then reinstalled. Now, no sound when playing DVDs, and nothing recognizes the "DVD://" MRL. Help?
<DShepherd> hey
<linner> that's happening to me a lot in xchat
<dabaR> workingmansdead: have you asked in #kubuntu?
<fanopnaic> !tell PMantis about RestrictedFormats
<keeb> grrrrrr
<misfit_toy> linner, you have network issues
<keeb> fanopnaic, can you check your pm please?
<workingmansdead> dabaR: yes, no reply. The two are basically the same
<Cypher> Menu Editing: How do i edit the Right Click pop up menu, 5.10 doesnt have open terminal by default
<PMantis> fanopnaic, been there, done that. don't work. Not even the guys at UBZ in Montreal could explain it.
<linner> misfit_toy: oh... then how come it doesn't happen when i connect in gaim?
<fanopnaic> PMantis: ok then :) I dunno.
<PMantis> PMantis, However, I think libdvdcss 1.1.1 will work better... but I'm being stopped before that right now
<fanopnaic> keeb: I have none.
<PMantis> LOL
<misfit_toy> linner, you didn't give us that bit of info, now it appears you have any number of issues
<dabaR> workingmansdead: I understand, it is just likely something to do with kde. since it looks fine under the hood.
<PMantis> fanopnaic, Tat was supposed to be toward you. :-)
<linner> misfit_toy: ahhh
<linner> misfit_toy: great... among the others ... that's fantastic!
<workingmansdead> dabaR: alright man, thanks for your help
<Cypher> Menu Editing: How do i edit the Right Click pop up menu, 5.10 doesnt have open terminal by default
<dnB> misfit_toy, how goes it? :)
<Cypher> its one of those basic options you need in linux
<misfit_toy> dnB, very well thanks and you?
<dnB> wonderfully :)
<fanopnaic> Cypher: install nautilus-open-terminal  from univers
<keeb> i messaged you again fanopnaic
<fanopnaic> no, you did not :)
<Cypher> thanks Fanopnaic
<fanopnaic> Cypher: yw
<keeb> ok, well i will ask you here then..
<dabaR> workingmansdead: you can use the terminal for now.
<keeb> is there a ubuntu vlc package?
<fanopnaic> keeb: yes
<keeb> could you point me in the right direction?
<dnB> ubotu is ignoring me :/
<ubotu> dnB: Are you smoking crack?
<misfit_toy> keeb, yes and it works great but uses the damn older gtk so it's butt ugly
<keeb> i dont care as long as i can play movies/mp3's
<keeb> ;)
<dabaR> !+info vlc
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<keeb> ;)
<keeb> downloading now
<PMantis> fanopnaic, totem won't work because it can't recognize "DVD://". mplayer wil play fbi warning screen, and a 3 second video displaying the producing company then crashes, but with no sound.
<bluefoxicy> Where would be a good place to discuss peer to peer network design
<Kr4t05> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<PMantis> fanopnaic, SO at this point, ignore CSS, I just want it back to when I first installed. :)
<Kr4t05> !tell PMantis about DVD
<NSK> how to login as root (su) in Ubuntu live DVD 5.10? what password to type?
<fanopnaic> PMantis: you can try xine and or vlc :)
<misfit_toy> bluefoxicy, away from most governments ;)
<Kr4t05> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fanopnaic> PMantis: other than that, no idea, sorry.
<PMantis> fanopnaic, vlc bombs
<paynode> hey
<Cumulus> hello world
<ghostpsalm> What is the difference between DEBOOTSTRAP and configuring your own kernel, etc?
<bluefoxicy> misfit_toy:  lol, seriously though.
<paynode> is there a dc++ on ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> misfit_toy:  I'm trying to make a really good one ;)
<Ace> anyone know of a good way to resotre a ubuntu install?
<NSK> how can I ifdown and ifup in Ubuntu live DVD ?
<dabaR> just like that.
<misfit_toy> bluefoxicy, I truly have no idea what # that would be in...maybe #p2p ? dunno
<keeb> fanopnaic, i installed vlc.. how do i run it? :\
<NSK> I get permission denied
<Ace> paynode yes.... just apt-cache searcj direct connect
<bluefoxicy> miscz:  heh
<bluefoxicy> misfit_toy: heh
<fanopnaic> keeb: by typing "vlc"
<keeb> lol
<keeb> im a newb
<keeb> ;d
<PMantis> Kr4t05, AFAIK, This has nothing to do with libdvdcss2 right now. I just can't get mplayer and totem to behave like they did before I install libdvdcss
<fanopnaic> keeb: And it's also in Applications -> Sound & Video
<Gunlance> hey all
<keeb> :F
<keeb> :D
<paynode> ~[ Ace ] ~ gotta install ubuntu first :p
<keeb> sound is playing
<keeb> yes!
<misfit_toy> PMantis, remove one or the other and see what happens, they might have "collided"
<keeb> thanks guys, you rock
<misfit_toy> PMantis, I've seen that happen before
<misfit_toy> PMantis, sudo apt-get remove mplayer*
<PMantis> Kr4t05, In an attempt to get libdvdcss working, I pulled it all out, including all players and libraries, and installed totem, which didn't seem to have any dependancies
<Gunlance> So when installing the nvidia dribver, I type in 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings' and it says that the package is not available??
<dabaR> d/me rocks on
<misfit_toy> PMantis, then try totem, see what it does, then if it's cool, ok, if not then add mplayer back
* dabaR rocks on
<PokerFacePenguin> PokerFacePenguin is on ice for a while
<fanopnaic> ghostpsalm: debootstrap simply gives you a minimal debian system you can chroot into. But it's still your current running kernel behind it.
<Gunlance> but I just installed the nvidia-glx
<PMantis> misfit_toy, OK I'll pull it *all* out again.
<misfit_toy> PMantis, pay attention, just do mplayer, then test totem
<misfit_toy> PMantis, then if it's good ok, if not then pull totem and put in mplayer and test, etc...
<devint_> should a 100px x 100px wmv in gxine fullscreen video lag on a 400mhz processor on xubuntu?
<misfit_toy> PMantis, I've had that issue with 3 different distros
<Kr4t05> PMantis: Not sure, then
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Ok, I missed that line.
<devint_> my dad is about to reinstall windows because his goddamn video lags
<Gunlance> hello? ;_;
<Kr4t05> devint_: did he just install a new video card?
<devint_> no
<Kr4t05> hrm
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Weird thing is... I had all of the imstalled earlier today, and I could at least play non-encrypted DVDs
<Dr_Willis> devint_,  may want to be sure dma is enabled  for the hard drives also.
<misfit_toy> PMantis, test each, totem and mplayer, separately, you'll get a trend, then I can help.
<misfit_toy> for now I'm having another small cigar...bbl
<Kr4t05> Ok... I have audio through my mic. I turn on my mic and can hear it in my headphones, but I can't play audio out through RealPlayer.
<PMantis> misfit_toy, No prob, just informing you. Thanks... one sec
<Kr4t05> Help?
<keeb> does anyone know the command to take a quick look at the partition table?
<Kr4t05> fdisk
<keeb> nosir
<keeb> i tried fdsisk
<Kr4t05> cfdisk?
<keeb> maybe thats it :D
<keeb> oh shit
<drcode> hi all
<keeb> fatal error cannot open disk drive
<keeb> :\
<northstar> In ubuntu 5.04 you could install kde packages w/o having to use Kubuntu.  Is this option still availabe for 5.10?
<drcode> how can I adduser (so I Can also have mail) with INBOX.Trash folder and so
<drcode> I see on;y inbox
<ecobuntu> northstar: kubuntu = kde
<drcode> after I add user
<Dr_Willis> having to use ?
<fanopnaic> keeb: you need to sudo, and you might want to try fdisk -l
<Kr4t05> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ecobuntu> northstar: are there specific kde packages you want?
<northstar> ecobuntu: i prefer to install the kde packages over ubuntu b/c I found it to more stable
<ecobuntu> northstar: i.e. kaffeine?
<ecobuntu> northstar: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<northstar> ecobuntu: the entire package
<ecobuntu> northstar: unless you want specific packages
<northstar> so kubuntu-desktop provides packages such as the   kde-base  etc...
<ecobuntu> northstar: yup
<northstar> as it did in 5.04
<northstar> sweet thats what I need to hear
<Gunlance> nein, those don't show me how to do it through the terminal....just synaptic
<PMantis> misfit_toy, (totem:26625): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: how to remove plugins?
<ecobuntu> northstar: doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you the same packages that you would get off a kubuntu cd
<northstar> ecobuntu: thanks
<ecobuntu> northstar: i.e. all kde packages
<indigirl1> yw
<ecobuntu> np
<Gunlance> HELL YES !!!! ROCK ON  !!!! OMG !!!
<nomad111> wats so good about kde
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm mentioned on air america's web site right now.
<ecobuntu> nomad111: kde is nice...but i prefer gnome or xfce4
<Gunlance> The log-in screen sooo...sacred....finally
<nomad111> firefox > konquerer lol
<ecobuntu> firefox isn't gnome though
<nomad111> i kno
<Dr_Willis> nomad111,  for some tasks i find kde better suited then gnome.
<ecobuntu> epiphany is gnome
<misfit_toy> PMantis, what did you type to get that error?
<ecobuntu> and it's not even install by default :(
<Gunlance> omg, none of you have any idea how happy I am D:
<nomad111> but konquerer is kde
* misfit_toy will never get his cigar tonite
<ecobuntu> yup
<fanopnaic> ecobuntu: that's probably because it's not quite done
<nomad111> it just why do u hav to hav seperate stuff for each
<nomad111> it shuld all be unified
<ecobuntu> epiphany isn't quite done?
<ecobuntu> huh?
<PMantis> misfit_toy, That's the fisr "error". I typed: totem /dev/dvd
<nomad111> here's a question
<nomad111> why is ubuntu better than fedora
<Gunlance> lawl
<ecobuntu> because apt-get is better than yum and RPM
<La_PaRCa> ubotu: tell me about universe
<fanopnaic> ecobuntu: well, depends of the point of view I guess.
<ecobuntu> no it doesn't :)
<ecobuntu> deb and apt-get are the best
<nomad111> i think fedora is better set out
<nomad111> aside from yum and all that
<Gunlance> wow this is my first time with 5.10
<ecobuntu> that's what makes ubuntu and debian the two best distros out there
<Gunlance> new background eh
<misfit_toy> PMantis, type this first, let's get rid of mplayer, I want to see if you have something mixed up... "sudo apt-get remove mplayer*"
<nomad111> i wanna try out solaris
<arnducky> Hello everyone.
<misfit_toy> PMantis, and make sure you see that * at the end of that line
<nomad111> wat do u think shuld i?
<PMantis> misfit_toy, ALready removed that
<devint_> can i get win32 codecs for totem?
<ecobuntu> nomad111: #opensolaris
<nomad111> lol
<misfit_toy> PMantis, using the code I just gave you? try it again
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Let's me use apt-get this time though.
<ecobuntu> nomad111: there is a OS distro that's based on Ubuntu called Nexenta OS
<Gunlance> hi arnducky
<arnducky> I'm new to Ubuntu.
<benrob> I cannot connect to my ADSL modem from Ubuntu (I used to be able to but sometings changed?). Windows has no problem so unlikely to be modem problem. Any known issues with firefox connecting to adsl modems? Cant even access modem's setup address.
<nomad111> lol i like windows
<nomad111> not an appropraite thing to say in here
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Ok: E: Couldn't find package mplayer*
<LaptopZZ> hi, I am getting an error using transcode, [import_mp3.so]  v0.1.4 (2003-08-04) (audio) MPEG
<LaptopZZ> Audio format not supported by import module
<LaptopZZ> [transcode]  A: import format    | 0x50    MPEG layer-2 [44100,16,2]   224 kbps
<LaptopZZ> [transcode]  A: export format    | 0x1     PCM          [44100,16,2]   224 kbps
<misfit_toy> PMantis, ok, then just type "totem" in a terminal and see what output it gives you.
<Ace> has anyone expericed problems with NDISWrapper making their ubuntu install not boot
<nomad111> if only they made games for linux i would switch to it in a second
<ecobuntu> LaptopZZ: don't paste here
<LaptopZZ> ecobuntu: sorry
<nomad111> only id software seems to support linux
<arnducky> It seems much less scure than Debian.  Whenever I install it, it never asks for a pssword for the root account.  It seems that the user account it creates can sudo nearly everything.
<ecobuntu> np
<ecobuntu> LaptopZZ: someone was going to say it :)
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Want me to paste the whole output fo pastebin
<nomad111> quake4 supports linux
<ecobuntu> use pastebin
<PMantis> s/fo/to
<misfit_toy> PMantis, no, just tell me did you get totem or not?
<PMantis> Yes, it opened.. with the same earlier gstreamer error.
<ghostpsalm> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.  What is the Ncurses package called?
<arnducky> Does Ubuntu incorporate any methods to make sudo more secure than ususal?
<misfit_toy> PMantis, "sudo apt-get install totem-xine"
<LaptopZZ> transcode error about mp3, http://pastebin.com/435061, any suggestions?
<arnducky> misfit_toy, what if one uses totem-gstreamer and xine-ui?
<fanopnaic> nomad111: http://www.happypenguin.org/  is a start.
<keeb> what is the command to get a list of running processes?
<LaptopZZ> keeb: ps
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Ok, it opens with only a gtk error, which I've learned to ignore. Happened before.
<keeb> hahah thanks
<misfit_toy> arnducky, if you have all the libs you can do anything you want
<LaptopZZ> keeb: ps -Af
* arnducky finds xine-ui much easier to use than totem with either UI.
<Sarvell> Can anyone help me get the sound for my tv tuner working?
<Kratos> I just installed legacy doom via synaptic, how do I use it?
<sebas30cam> i have a question: anyboy knows how to make an instalation from hard disk?
<misfit_toy> PMantis, ok so you now have totem but with an error?
<Gunlance> hey, how come I can not find a shortcut or anything to a terminal while in gnome?!
<keeb> hmm, LaptopZZ vlc media player hung, and it's now showing up
<LaptopZZ> Sarvell: unmute it and make sure the cables are plugged in right
<LaptopZZ> keeb: ps -Af | grep vlc
<dabaR> sebas30cam: no, not possible, you can install with a floppy however
<PMantis> misfit_toy, And.. it's playing a non-encrypted DVD, but no sound.
<Darkintent> does ubuntu default to udev?
<LaptopZZ> keeb: killall -9 vlc
<Sarvell> Been there tried that but its the first step I know
<keeb> LaptopZZ, still a problem.
<fanopnaic> Darkintent: yes.
<LaptopZZ> keeb: not sure then..
<Darkintent> score
<misfit_toy> PMantis, check "alsamixer" first, make sure everything is pumped up, you know this right?
<mustard5> Sarvell, are you running any other sound apps at the same time?
<misfit_toy> PMantis, just checking, don't know what you know and don't know...
<arnducky> misfit_toy, I have libdvdcss1 on my Debian partition, but it's unpacked, I don't know what I did with the src pkg, and the developer's repository server has dropped out of DNS space completely.
<Sarvell> no but the sound works for everything else just not tv
<keeb> ah, killing by PID worked
<keeb> thanks LaptopZZ
<arnducky> So... (speaking of packages)...
<arnducky> ;-)
<LaptopZZ> keeb: np man
<Gunlance> under system tools there is no shortcut for the terminal how can I get to it?
<mustard5> Sarvell, try ps -e | grep esd   to see if there are any esd processes running
<keeb> i am very newb.. 2nd day on linux
<Sarvell> k
<keeb> but i got my ati drivers in and now vlc working well
<keeb> :D
<Kratos> !doom
<ubotu> doom is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Doom3
<LaptopZZ> keeb: hehe, you might want to add the 'force kill' to your bar
<LaptopZZ> you click the force kill
<LaptopZZ> and then click the app
<LaptopZZ> and it will die
<Sarvell>  9367 ?        00:00:00 esd
<misfit_toy> !alsamixer
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, misfit_toy
<misfit_toy> hmm
<PMantis> misfit_toy, NP. Yes it's up, almost all the way, and Gaim just bonged as a buddly logged on, about scared me off the couch
<keeb> LaptopZZ, is there a place i can read on how to do that?
<LaptopZZ> right click on the bar at the top
<misfit_toy> PMantis, ok so sound works, now, let's add mplayer back to the mix "sudo apt-get install mplayer*"
<LaptopZZ> click add to panel
<LaptopZZ> look for 'force quit'
<misfit_toy> PMantis, and make sure that * is at the end of that line
<arnducky> misfit_toy, errr, I meant to say 'speaking of libs... ?"
<keeb> awesome
<keeb> got it
<keeb> thanks!
<LaptopZZ> try it on a gedit
<mustard5> Sarvell, hmmm k...well that might be an issue, but there are others thing to look at first
<LaptopZZ> it's been helpful for me
<PMantis> misfit_toy, And... I ahve a new laptop. 1.7 Ghz, 1 GB Ram, 100 GB HD, All Intel hardware. It's really choppy video, and bogs down the processor.
<mustard5> Sarvell, does your card show up when you type lspci ?
<PMantis> misfit_toy, I'll do that.
<Darkintent> is there a way to alias sudo to all of the commands in Ubuntu?
<Sarvell> hold
<mustard5> Sarvell, I assume its a pci card
<LaptopZZ> http://pastebin.com/435061
<LaptopZZ> transcode problem, anyone?
<Sarvell> 0000:02:0b.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Winfast TV2000 XP (rev 05)
<Sarvell> 0000:02:0b.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant: Unknown device 8802 (rev 05)
<arnducky> misfit_toy, mplayer has been removed from Debian apt-get repositories for licensing/copyright reasons...
<arnducky> =P
<misfit_toy> PMantis, it will get there, it's sometimes a matter of "order".
<Darkintent> I know that root isnt used like it is with most other distros
<Gunlance> how come there are no longer nvidia-settings?
* arnducky checks apt-cache search from Ubuntu
<mustard5> Sarvell, hmmm..the unknown device part is not good
<Sarvell> yeah but i finally got the video its a start
<mustard5> Sarvell, thats probably the sound part of your tv tuner
<Darkintent> also is there a way I can see what options a given package was built with?
<arnducky> BTW, can I swith runlevels somehow without Ubuntu doing a complete init 6 reboot?
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Hmm, that caused a massive dep issue. apt-get crashed
<Kratos> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<mustard5> Sarvell, have you googled at all to see if there are any issues with your card?
<misfit_toy> PMantis, "sudo apt-get -f install
<misfit_toy> "
<Sarvell> yeah nobody has any support for it
<wis> hi pa kabar
<ghostpsalm> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.  What packages do I need to apt-get?
<misfit_toy> hola Venson :)
<PMantis> misfit_toy, No, mplayer-i386 conflicts with mplayer-k6, and with mplayer-586, etc, etc
<Venson> lo misfit_toy !
<Darkintent> no one knows?
<misfit_toy> PMantis, ok then take the * off the end of that line and try it
<PMantis> :)
<Kratos> I just pasted something in #flood, can someone look over it?
<Sarvell> well thanks for tryin
<benrob> Im pretty sure my router connects with my adsl modem fine, but I cant get ubuntu to use the adsl connection. I had it working but its broken now, possibly by the firewall prog "firestarter". I uninstalled it but still no joy. Are there known issues w/ firestarter turning off (or on) some service or port that would prevent me directly connecting thru an adsl modem?
<PMantis> misfit_toy, That's a virtual package. I should install mplayer-586 though.
<mustard5> Sarvell, yeah..I would keep looking around with google
<dabaR> crimsun: ping
<[linner] > errrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ghostpsalm> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.  What packages do I need to apt-get?
<PMantis> misfit_toy, apt-get install mplayer-586   worked
<misfit_toy> ok PMantis test
<nickrud> Darkintent, it's in the debian/rules file in the source package; that's the only way I know, anyway
<drcode> hi all
<Orborde> How do I hit up the Dapper repos?
<drcode> any one mybe know script that can creat mail folder with INBOX.Trash and so?
<arnducky> misfit_toy, are you an op here?
<devint_> Oy vey
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Ok, Mplayer plays with sound, but not totem
<misfit_toy> arnducky, no
<dabaR> Orborde: hit up being add ?
<devint_> If Ubuntu is going to attract new users, it HAS to play all media file formats, or at least as many as WMP11 will
<Darkintent> hmm
<dabaR> devint:
<dabaR> !sucks
<Darkintent> thanks
<misfit_toy> PMantis, ok so this is how much better than before, have we improved? I need to know that.
<ghostpsalm> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<devint_> I hate having this choice of either playing .movs or .wmv
<mustard5> Darkintent, either that or they didnt see the question :)
<dabaR> devint_: those are proprietary formats.
<Dr_Willis> devint_,  from a Legal Point of view it cant.
<damian__> Here I'm again
<PMantis> misfit_toy, I think so, let me compare to an encrypted DVD I had in earlier. I don't expect it to play, but I want to compare behavior.
<arnducky> BTW, I've never used mplayer but mozilla seems to support it as a mimehandler for multimedia formats better than xine, gstreamer or xmms 'out of the box'
<locomorto> devint_: the wmv format (like mant other) is properitary and ubuntu needs permission from MS to implement it
<devint_> Right
<devint_> Believe me
<locomorto> and you cazn bet there not going to give it
<keeb> !+wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run [some]  windows programs. To install a recent version, go through the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 ; for more info and apps that work with it, see http://www.winehq.org, or for support go to #winehq
<devint_> I understand all of this, including the Bazaar/Cathedral, etc, ec
<Darkintent> also is there a way I can see what options a given package was built with?
<devint_> However, that stops nobody from providing a player that has the capability for people in "other countries"
<locomorto> Darkintent: not really
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Weird... I can't get this DVD to eject
<devint_> You can still play WMV with Totem-xine + w32codecs OR MOV with VLC
<devint_> etc, etc
<dabaR> devint_: and? ubuntu is free software.
<damian__> Guys, I'm a super newbie. I have connected my linux box with my windows xp box. I want to know how to share the internet conection. I'm conected thru the Linux box
<devint_> Why not one that plays all of them
<locomorto> devint_, its not that simple
<Kratos> bash: ./doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run: Permission denied
<devint_> Free as in bear
<Kratos> oh wait
<devint_> beer*
<Kratos> ugh
<PMantis> misfit_toy, I right click, eject. Error.. but icon is gone, nothing shows on mount. but cd tray is locked
<dabaR> devint_: ubuntu can not do it in any country. otherwise, the devs cant come to the US.
<dabaR> devint_: beer is not free.
<locomorto> devint_, we would if we could but we can't
<misfit_toy> PMantis, use a paperclip in the little hole, I've had to do that too when trying to fix this stuff.
<Dr_Willis> i though ive played wmv's with vlc.
<nickrud> devint_, when media is distributed in free as in speech, then ubuntu will play them
<arnducky> I'd like to try *mplayer too but Synaptic can't find any mention or "mplayer-586" or even just "mplayer" in its cache.  I just did an update.  Where can I get a .deb package for apt-get?
<Kratos> ok...
<Darkintent> that kinda sucks I guess I will just have to go stare at the rules files
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Heh, yeah... never had that with this lappy on Ubuntu. :)
<Kratos> I'm having problems installing Doom 3.
<Darkintent> someone should make a tool to do that
<dabaR> damian__: install dnsmasq, and then ipmasq.
<Kratos> Can somone help me?
<kyncani> PMantis: use sudo eject
<misfit_toy> PMantis, prolly a one time thing
<locomorto> arnducky: do you have universe and multiverse enabled/
<damian__> dabaR: I'll do it right now
<keeb> Kratos where are you having problems?
<locomorto> Kratos: use the liflg.org installer
<LaptopZZ> http://pastebin.com/435061
<LaptopZZ> transcode problem, anyone?
<misfit_toy> PMantis, and you might restart X after this, not reboot, just X
<nickrud> Darkintent, there probably is, maybe someone on #debian knows offhand what it is. That's a bit deep for most of us package users ;)
<mustard5> arnducky, there is an mplayer-386
<arnducky> Dr_Willis, M$'s .wmv extension is a wrapper which may contain nearly anything, so some files may have supported codecs while others may not regardless of the .wmv suffix on the filename.
<Kratos> keeb: at the terminal, I run "./doom3.linux.yada.yada.bin" I get "bash: ./doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run: Permission denied"
<damian__> dabaR: What now?
<Darkintent> hehe sorry I don't mean to bring up esoteric situations
<Dr_Willis> arnducky,  yea - i remeber that.. so its all a gamble. :P
<locomorto> Kratos: chmod +x doom3.*
<arnducky> mustard5, not in the pacakge lists I'm getting from the Ubuntu repository(/ies) I'm using, apparently  =(
<mustard5> arnducky, its in the multiverse repo
<locomorto> !te;; arnducky about repos
<locomorto> !tell arnducky about repos
<devint_> look
<nickrud> not esoteric, you're just showing a gentoo background, I think
<devint_> all i'm saying
<arnducky> Dr_Willis, it's also a 'security issue'.
<devint_> regardless of whether ubuntu can distribute codecs or not
<arnducky> !help
<devint_> is that this should be a major issue
<Dr_Willis> life is a security issue. :P
<arnducky> !seen arnducky
<ubotu> arnducky is currently on #ubuntu (35m 16s)
<HansZwolle> arnducky!n=quacker@S01060030ab077a70.cg.shawcable.net is currently on IRC
<locomorto> devint_, it is
<dabaR> damian__: sudo gedit /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<devint_> and if nothing else can be done, then there should definately be some efforts into providing some kind of server in another country that decodes and re-streams user requested streams
<Kratos> Made it into the installed...
<devint_> transparent to the user, of course
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Ok, yes. it's better than it was when you first started helping. I'm only missing sound on Totem, and css... first things first.
<Kratos> Now i can't seem to get it to install to /usr/local/games/doom3
<dabaR> damian__: remove the # from the dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,12h line.
<arnducky> Hmm, ubotu is not responding to the same command "!help" in PRIVATE_MSG QUERY
<devint_> Mark Shuttleworth is worth like .5 billion, I'm sure he could muster up $10,000 for some heavy duty servers to do such a job
<mrproper> Is Freeswan no longer supported?
<locomorto> arnducky just say what you want
<locomorto> arnducky no !
<locomorto> arnducky eg easysource
<PMantis> misfit_toy, But, I can't eject anyting manually... "Error: invalid argument". I'll live with that for now until I restart X.
<misfit_toy> PMantis, ok, then let me think about that. glad it's better.
<arnducky> Even though the bot is printing there, it seams to be '+d" (deaf).  Do I have to talk to it in here and listen to it there?
<misfit_toy> PMantis, reboot, hate to say that but you prolly should
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Yes! Thank you so far!!
<aty> hey anybody know where keymap files are located
<Kratos> nvm, ran it sudo
<locomorto> arnducky eg take off the ! prefix
<nickrud> arnducky, try without the !
<PMantis> misfit_toy, lol Hey, this is Linux, no reboots. :)
<arnducky> I tried that first -- heh.
<arnducky> NM
<fanopnaic> nite.
<locomorto> lol :)
<misfit_toy> PMantis, I know, they "say" that...but trust me.
<dabaR> damian__: as well as the dhcp-authoritative line.
<arnducky> I have more important eggs to hatch, Rn -- heh.
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Ok, you're not gonna run and hid are you? ;)
<PMantis> misfit_toy, BRB
<misfit_toy> PMantis, no
<arnducky> Do you support kubuntu UI issues here?
<aty> anyone here used lkl?
<Kratos> how do I copy from terminal?
<damian__> dabaR: should I remove the entire line?
<dabaR> damian__: no, just the # part.
<dabaR> damian__: it is called uncommenting.
<Kratos> I try to get the pak files from my CD to the /base DIR and I get write permission errors...
* arnducky hasn't used this fancy new gigantic KDE 3.4 DE before, and never used sudo so much either
<damian__> remove #dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,12h ?
<Kratos> erm...
<locomorto> arnducky: whats the problem?
<dabaR> damian__: just remove the #
<arnducky> I'm wondering how to save net conf profiles (or if the UI even means what I think it does by 'profile')
<dabaR> from only that line is fine.
<damian__> ok, done
<Kratos> !doom
<ubotu> doom is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Doom3
<dabaR> damian__: save, close, sudo invoke-rc.d dnsmasq restart. connect the other computer.
<locomorto> arnducky: try #kubuntu
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Ok, reboot fixed eject issue
<misfit_toy> PMantis, thought so
<arnducky> The host I'm trying to conf has four ifaces and  the listbox netmasks are not appropriate for some of them
<dabaR> finally...
<dabaR> heh
<dabaR> :P
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Oooh, weird.
<damian__> DabaR wait: You told me that I have to remove something authorative
<dabaR> damian__: only that line is fine, in fact.
<dabaR> just remove the # from that line.
<Kratos> I'm trying to install Doom 3 and when I try to copy the pak files to my /base DIR, I get write permission errors.
<PMantis> I pushed the DVD in.. of course, Totem started. It "Quit Unexpectedly"
<misfit_toy> PMantis, quit scaring me, I'm going to have my cigar, I thought we had 75% of this kicked.
<arnducky> Also, the Ubuntu installer ignored my static network config and wrote incorrect crap to /etc/network/interfaces after forcing my eth1 to bind with DHCP.
<damian__> No the line, just the # symbol
<dabaR> Kratos: use sudo.
<arnducky> Is this correct default behaviour?
<Kratos> er...
<dabaR> damian__: I changed my mind, yes.
<PMantis> misfit_toy, haha, sorry.
<damian__> Ok, now what?
<Kratos> how do i use terminal to copy/paste?
<misfit_toy> PMantis, now do the oppposite of what we did, earlier "sudo apt-get remove totem"
<misfit_toy> PMantis, and I'll brb
<misfit_toy> PMantis, and test it
<dabaR> damian__: you only need the # removed from that one line
<dabaR> damian__: save, close, sudo invoke-rc.d dnsmasq restart. connect the other computer.
<damian__> Yes, That's what I did. (Firestarter it's easier)
<PMantis> misfit_toy, I was in totam as you types that....
<PMantis> libdvdnav: ifoRead_VTS_PTT_SRPT failed
<PMantis> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0887a758 ***
<liable> Kratos: in console? ie, no x?
<dabaR> damian__: how is that? go ahead and set it up.
<damian__> restart the computer?
<dabaR> no, none of that:)
<Kratos> liable: Yes.
<liable> Kratos: install gpm.
<Kratos> liable: Well, in the root termina
<liable> !gpm
<ubotu> liable: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Kratos> or...
<liable> bah
<Kratos> I dunno
<dabaR> liable: make it, please.
* dabaR wonders how come the connection sharing people always come out when I want to go sleep.
<dabaR> damian__: you have restarted dnsmasq?
<Kratos> I should go to bed anyway...
<damian__> DabaR: I'm trying to sleep too, believe me :)
<Kratos> !legacydoom
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Kratos
<Kratos> !doomlegacy
<ubotu> Kratos: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Kratos> meh
<dabaR> damian__: if you know how to set up firestarter, why now?
<dabaR> t
<Kratos> er...
<damian__> I restarted dnsmasq
<dabaR> damian__: ok, and the other comp is connected?
<damian__> Yes is connected
<Kratos> fuck this, i'm going to bed... 'night all
<dabaR> dont swear, please.
<keeb> swearing is bad, mkay?
<keeb> :D
<Kratos> sorry
<dabaR> night
<keeb> dabar, what is a good low-memory footprint bittorrent client?
<dabaR> damian__: sudo invoke-rc.d ipmasq stop
<dabaR> damian__: is the other computer for sure configured for dhcp?
<liable> !info rtorrent
<dabaR> heh
<dabaR> !+info rtorrent
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> Package 'rtorrent' does not exist.
<damian__> I'm checking that in the network connection in windows
<damian__> Yes, it is enabled
<dabaR> liable: its in sid. 0.3
<damian__> I made the ip address automatically configured
<dabaR> damian__: does the windows now have an IP address?
<liable> dabaR: yeah, i wasnt sure if it was in ubuntu.
<misfit_toy> PMantis, where do you stand now?
<dabaR> not from sid, I would not expect, altho I dont have any info on that.
<damian__> what now?
<dabaR> damian__: does the windows now have an IP address?
<PMantis> misfit_toy, apt-get fooled me... but I finally got totem removed.
<damian__> I told you that I have it configured to obtain an IP address automatically
<PMantis> misfit_toy, mplayer still works. but there's no gui controls, BTW
<dabaR> damian__: did it obtain it?
<damian__> That's the way to have dhcp enabled in windows
<damian__> it shows gray
<dabaR> damian__: I work tech support for win
<PMantis> misfit_toy, On a related note... I shoudl tell you something...
<arnducky> Does anyone here know how to get Ubuntu's GRUB installer script to enumerate boot code on unmounted partitions?
<keeb> !+winamp
<ubotu> from memory, winamp is use XMMS or Beep Media Player (BMP) instead (Winamp for linux doesn't work on Ubuntu)
<keeb> :\
<keeb> !+xmms
<ubotu> xmms is, like, totally, to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<damian__> I understand now why you like Linux so much :)))
<keeb> !wine
<misfit_toy> PMantis, "sudo apt-get install mplayer*" now, with the * at the end of that line, see if you get dep probs
<dabaR> damian__: um... cat /etc/network/interfaces paste that to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dabaR> damian__: I like gnu/linux even more.
<PMantis> misfit_toy, I bought this laptop about amonth ago. Installed Ubuntu, and *all* my media buttons worked without me touching it!! V+, V-, Mute, >>, << Play/Pause, DVD, Music
<GTroy> where do you go to add more virtual desktops?
<damian__> I couldn't understan what you wanted me to paste
<PMantis> misfit_toy, NOW, only the Volume buttons and "Music" works (Opens RhythmBox)
<misfit_toy> PMantis, hoary or breezy?
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Breezy
<misfit_toy> PMantis, but hoary before or always breezy?
<PMantis> misfit_toy, OK, I'll try that apt command
* keikoz yop
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Breezy since the day I brouht it home. never reinstalled breezy either.
<dabaR> damian__: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Which, like I said... was only a month ago. :)
<damian__> Ahh! I get it, sorry I'm tired too.
<misfit_toy> PMantis, ok, try the command , let me know
<arnducky> It seems that Ubuntu wants to mount everything as /media/hda<letter> if you don't make the Ubuntu version of the manual partitioner remove the mount points.  In a multi o/s environment with many devices this is not desireable, especially if one has to run the installer more than once to try different install options.
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Wow, tons of matches and conflists
<arnducky> Can the Ubuntu installer use a script?
<PMantis> err conflicts
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Last conflict shown: Conflicts: mplayer-custom but 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1 is to be installed
<misfit_toy> PMantis, "sudo apt-get remove totem mplayer" all in one line then
<misfit_toy> PMantis, lets start fresh
<PMantis> misfit_toy, heh, ok
<mustard5> GTroy, did anyone answer you?
<Daejavu> hey from where can  i add extra repositories for Ubuntu-5.10 (Breezy) ... just got it installed after a month of linus absense
<liable> arnducky: you can simply edit fstab. (if i understand you correctly)
<damian__> I pasted to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Remember, I have mplayer-586 installed, not "mplayer"
<PMantis> misfit_toy, But, ok... that's gone.
<dabaR> who asked about desktop numbers?
<mustard5> GTroy, if you right click on the workspace applet you can choose preferences
<PMantis> misfit_toy, Should we take this "offline" to a /query?
<misfit_toy> PMantis, ok so you now have no totem and no mplayer, correct? try each in a terminal
<misfit_toy> PMantis, sure
<GTroy> mustard5: very cool
<dabaR> damian__: what is the interface for the Internet, and what is the one for local?
<arnducky> liable, how can I edit fstab before the partition it's going to live on is even formated?
<dabaR> damian__: bah, if it wasnt so obvious:))
<damian__> eth1 is for internet, and eth0 is for the LAN
<mustard5> arnducky, what file format are these partitions?
<arnducky> I want to pass pathnames/mount points to the installer with an answer file and script if possible.
<liable> arnducky: then i misunderstood your question.
<Astxist-A> anyone happen to know why everytime I search the ubuntuwiki I get redirected to an Italian page
<dabaR> damian__: ya, ok. sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces then, put a # on the line for the eth0 gateway.
<mustard5> arnducky, I'm not sure I understand what the problem is..I read your above question
<arnducky> mustard5, it's irrelevant if they get formated isn't it?  Are you suggesting that I copy data to the partitions before running the installer, and that Ubuntu will not just write over /etc/fstab anyhow?
<arnducky> two words 'scripted install'
<mustard5> arnducky, I don't have the answer for you sorry
<arnducky> Especially as it regards partitioning.  (I like to do that prior to installing and just select mount points at install time.)
<arnducky> NP
<devint_> umm
<dabaR> damian__: in fact, save and close. sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bckp
<arnducky> Thanks for guessing.
<devint_> is this REALLY the ubuntu-backports homepage?
<devint_> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<arnducky> ;-)
<devint_> it looks like a 14-year olds blog :-/
<mustard5> arnducky, well the installer allows manual partioning and choosing mount points
<dabaR> devint_: no. backports are now official.
<arnducky> duh
<damian__> so you want me to copy it first before I made a change?
<devint_> dabaR: ok, so should I update the wiki?
<dabaR> damian__: after that, again sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and make the file look like http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4741. Yes, that is it.
<mustard5> arnducky, your attitude is not that conducive to people helping you either
<arnducky> And it's a pain -- as is supplying the same 20 pieces of data to the installer which requires me...
<dabaR> devint_: maybe, maybe not, my information is not 100%.
<arnducky> mustard5, try /IGNORE arnducky and I'll go work on my 'attitude problem' without any more personal feedback from yoiu.
<mustard5> arnducky, try a different distro if you don't like it
<mustard5> arnducky, we won't miss you :)
<arnducky> Who's we?
<dabaR> mustard5: speak for yourself.:P
<mustard5> dabaR, well I won't :)
<arnducky> Are you saying I should try Linux for 'non-human beings', you 'over-sensitive' arrogant jerk?
<keeb> lol
<mustard5> :)
<StDellis> How can I burn MP3 files onto an audio cd? It says the plugin isnt installed and I dont know which or where to get it
<keeb> now now children.
<Varanger> hello
<Dr_Willis> Linux for 'windows-lemming-zombies'
<arnducky> Maybe you should read the Ubuntu mission statement again?
<dabaR> arnducky: no more, please.
<keeb> sup yaranger
<damian__> dabaR: I've changed as you suggested in your link
<Dr_Willis> "Our Mission, to boldly go where no OS has gone befor"
<Varanger> I've got Ubuntu Breezy CD, how can I upgrade from Hoary without reinstalling everything????
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Varanger about breezy
<dabaR> damian__: save, close, then, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<mustard5> check PM from ubotu Varanger
<dabaR> damian__: you stopped ipmasq, right?
<Varanger> thanks mustard5
<damian__> I think I stopped it before
<caonex> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<caonex> Do i have to update the keys?
<dabaR> damian__: did you?:) sudo invoke-rc.d ipmasq stop
<RedRose> if i accidently delete my auth.log, how do i get ssh to write to the newly created auth.log
<dabaR> !+gpgerr
<ubotu> gpgerr is, like, If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<ecobuntu> sounds like dapper is somewhat useable now
<ecobuntu> (if useable means it breaks)
<RedRose> if i accidently delete my auth.log, how do i get ssh to write to the newly created auth.log? cause i know that it won't write to the newly created log
<mustard5> ecobuntu, it hasnt broken yet..emphasise on yet :)
<damian__> Maybe I didn't
<RedRose> do i restart ssh?
<dabaR> replace RElease with your ubuntu release breezy...
<damian__> should I do it now?
<ecobuntu> mustard5: oh are you running it?
<dabaR> damian__: yes, you should try to see whether it is off.
<arnducky> TYVM, Dr_Willis (I take it you're saying that I'm a 'windows-lemming-zombie').  Is that because I won't put up with personal remarks about my attitude from peopel that insist that a question is unclear and later admit that they just don't know the answer.  Suggestions are welcome if they are offered in a humble and not self-aggrandizing spirit.  I'm sure that many of you know *certain_type* who hang out in tech channels and address
<arnducky> any and every question they read in order to make themselves feel good.
<mustard5> ecobuntu, not atm..its on my other partition
<damian__> yes I did it
<ecobuntu> mustard5: cool...have you ever run sid before?  is it more unstable than sid?
<damian__> it says ip masquerading done
<dabaR> damian__: ok, now, the windows should have an IP.
<mustard5> ecobuntu, I don't even know what sid is ;)
<RedRose> if i accidently delete my auth.log, how do i get ssh to write to the newly created auth.log? cause i know that it won't write to the newly created log?
<caonex> thanks gpgerr
<arnducky> SUGGESTION: People: if you're guessing about something, jsut say so instead of attacking the question.
<dabaR> still in development
<ecobuntu> mustard5: i see...it's debian's unstable distribution
<dabaR> arnducky: thanks/
<mustard5> ecobuntu, ah k..only ever used ubuntu
<arnducky> Does that make sense to anyone here -- anyone at all?
<fevoldj2> hi
<damian__> No it doesn't have it. Well it doesn't matter. Go to sleep. I will try tomorrow
<Dr_Willis> was there a question?
<fevoldj2> How can I add a media:/ link to my file manager?
<damian__> Good night and thank you for your help
<ecobuntu> ok...well it looks like you can install apt-listbugs so that means something :)
<ubuntu__> Hi, I booted into the Ubuntu live cd and firefox just crashes on me and wont run, anything i can do?? hehe
<dabaR> damilater.
<keeb> !apache
<ubotu> somebody said apache was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<arnducky> !rules
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, arnducky
<fevoldj2> How can I add a media:/ link to my file manager?
<arnducky> !policies
<ubotu> arnducky: Do they come in packets of five?
<arnducky> !website
<ubotu> arnducky: I give up, what is it?
<ecobuntu> slide: run firefox from the terminal and paste, on pastebin or #flood, the output
* arnducky sighs
<mustard5> arnducky, its coc
<arnducky> 'coc' means?
<mustard5> arnducky, code of conduct
<slide> ecobuntu, all i get is "Segmentation fault"
<arnducky> Ah so, TYVM.
<RedRose> auth.log is used by what programs?
<ecobuntu> slide: hmm...is that the only web browser on the livecd?
<slide> ecobuntu, as far as i can see yes
<RedRose> auth.log is used by what programs?
<arnducky> Still not working in query so I'll try here (please excuse me)
<ecobuntu> slide: well i'm baffled...i don't know why you should have a problem like that
<arnducky> !coc
<ubotu> rumour has it, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<slide> ecobuntu, yea :(
<ecobuntu> slide: maybe d/l another cd and see if it still happens ;(
<slide> whats the gnome webbroser?
<ecobuntu> i don't know what else to try
<ecobuntu> slide: epiphany
<slide> yea i think ill do that
<ecobuntu> slide: or galeon
<dabaR> ecobuntu: its more likely the first
<slide> nope neither =\
* dabaR <3 epiphany
<ecobuntu> slide: you could also d/l kubuntu..that way you'll get konqueror and firefox (maybe)
<Juhaz> epiphany is the official gnome browser
<ecobuntu> yeah epiphany is sweet
<ecobuntu> why is epiphany not included with ubuntu by default?
<slide> kubunto is just the kde version?
<ecobuntu> slide: yup
<arnducky> hmmm...  I see that Konqueror is the default mime handler.  Is it the standard KDE konqueror or have you guys modded it for kubuntu?
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: Except for the fact that epiphany doesn't have a nice adblock plugin like firefox
<mustard5> ecobuntu, I would suspect its to keep the installation to one CD
<slide> this is a DVD heh
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: and you have to edit the chrome files to get any sort of ad blocking
<ecobuntu> really?
<slide> yea
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: i don't use epiphany that much
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: yes
<mtw> Something seems to be wrong with my gcc. It says "Error: C compiler cannot create executables" whenever I run ./configure on anything..
<dabaR> ecobuntu: cause firefox is bigger.
<jcole> i've got a bunch of encrypted wmv files that i'm trying to play/convert here in linux... i've installed all the nerim stuff but still get an error... how do i play/convert these without installing windows?
<mustard5> ecobuntu, i would imagine thats the reason why so much is left to be isntalled afterwards
<slide> arg, there isnt even links/lynks on this
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: I dropped it for that reason. Oh, and epiphany is very crippled when it comes to configurability
<dabaR> SEJeff: well, then it lacks something only if you need ad blocking.
<ecobuntu> slide: try lynx
<slide> nope
<dabaR> SEJeff: thats cause it is perfectly configured by default;)
<ecobuntu> slide: well i don't know what the deal it
<SEJeff> dabaR: no, it is crippled as far as the preferences and configurability go. I shouldn't be like that
<slide> ecobuntu, would you do me a huge favor and get me the url for a new live dvd ?? :)
<ecobuntu> slide: the cd should work...
<ecobuntu> yup
<slide> thanks hehe
<ecobuntu> live dvd? not cd?
<dabaR> SEJeff: yes, you shouldn't
<slide> yea dvd
<SEJeff> dabaR: So you mean I should use about:config to put in basic proxy settings?
<mustard5> arnducky, there is a #kubuntu specific channel that may be able to help you with that KDE specific question
<slide> or get me both hehe
<SEJeff> dabaR: I think not
<SEJeff> dabaR: Thats not a "feature" that is crippled
<ecobuntu> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<slide> well, i use gnome normally
<ecobuntu> ok
<Juhaz> slide, firefox is installed by default, and epiphany is on the dvd, just not installed
<arnducky> BTW, someone was asking me about Universe earlier in regards to my questions about Debian repositories.  I couldn't find the package in question using Etch's (Debian Testing/Unstable) own apt-get.  Does Universe have .debs that Debian doesn't?
<dabaR> SEJeff: nono, just joking about your typo... I definitely prefer epiphany over firefox.
<ecobuntu> slide: what platform? i386?
<slide> Juhaz, yea, but i get segmentation fault with firefox
<mtw> jcole, check out gmplayer or mplayer
<slide> ecobuntu, yea
<ecobuntu> slide: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
<ecobuntu> that's for the livecd
<ecobuntu> wget it
<ecobuntu> hopefully wget is there
<SEJeff> dabaR: To each his own. Epiphany is much faster and does nice things like playing nicely with gnome-session for session saving
<slide> yea wget is there hehe
<Juhaz> slide, you haven't installed flash player by any chance?
<B_166-ER-X> is aMSN 'Java' ?
<siimo> HiddenFly, does anyone here use Firefox 1.5 Betas or RC3 release? do you experience the flickering issue on the bookmarks menu? with all menus flickering after a little while? I see it even on offical 1.5c3 release ? maybe its new linux systems only with gtk 2.8 + cairo? can someone please confirm this?
<SEJeff> dabaR: I *really* tried to like epiphany for a week but couldn't do it
<jcole> mtw: um, ya, i did... also tried xine and totem-gstreamer
<dabaR> SEJeff: right, I dont ue that either. I just use the search bar, and the tabs. that is it.
<siimo> HiddenFly, sorry i meant to say hi and comma
<ecobuntu> slide: ftp://us.cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/breezy/release/ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso
<siimo> lol
<jcole> mtw: w32codecs are all there
<ecobuntu> that's for the livedvd/install
<ecobuntu> good luck
<slide> heh thanks :)
<ecobuntu> np
<keeb> ubuntu rocks my caWk
<keeb> ;)
<jcole> mtw: how do you play encrypted/drm .wmv files?
<slide> lol
<ecobuntu> keeb: that's really strange
<SEJeff> dabaR: meh. Use deskbar-applet for search. It kicks the heck out of beagle, the epiphany, or the firefox search bar
<mustard5> ecobuntu, hehe
<keeb> yeah, the cawlking in my walls tremples in fear
<SEJeff> dabaR: and it can use Beagle if it is available as one of it's sources
<ecobuntu> keeb: ?
<keeb> haha nothing
<mtw> I don't really know anything beyond totem and gmplayer sorry. However I think there is a program called DRMCreep that will remove, I can't seem to find it though.
<RedRose> is there a logrotate config file maker out there?
<dabaR> SEJeff: epiphany just uses the address bar for google searches.
<mustard5> arnducky, I really don't know..I've been only been using ubuntu since June...never used any other distro
<dabaR> SEJeff: Im just minimal in all my programs, I guess.
<siimo> hello does anyone here use Firefox 1.5 Betas or RC3 release? do you experience the flickering issue on the bookmarks menu? with all menus flickering after a little while? I see it even on offical 1.5c3 release ? maybe its new linux systems only with gtk 2.8 + cairo? can someone please confirm this?
<ecobuntu> dabaR: what do you run for a wm?
<mustard5> arnducky, there is a list of packages at package.ubuntu.com if you feel like comparing
<SEJeff> dabaR: And next you'll tell me you use fluxbox as your wm :-P
<arnducky> mustard5, I think you made a good choice form what I've seen and I've tries about six.
<RedRose> is there a logrotate config file maker out there? to make the files logrotate looks at, cause those files are tricky...
<mtw> jcole, have you tried xine?
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: fluxbox is cool
<jcole> mtw: ^^^
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: i use to run it when i ran slackware
* arnducky is having KDE KultureShoK(tm)! 
* dabaR uses openbox by itself, epiphany,gedit, nautilus with no desktop, irssi, screen, and centericq
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: I agree. Out of personal opinion, I prefer openbox
<mustard5> arnducky, the free CD attracted me, as I am on 56k dialup :)
<Flandor> My Breezy Install freezes when I leave the computer on over night.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  It is not a laptop and I cannot seem to find aything about power save mode.
<RedRose> is there a logrotate config file maker out there?
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: The tabs are very nice
<RedRose> is there a logrotate config file maker out there? to make the files logrotate looks at, cause those files are tricky...
<mtw> oops, sorry
<mustard5> arnducky, downloading a distro and burning an ISO was not an option :)
<ecobuntu> i don't know if i've ever used openbox
<StDellis> how do I chmod something again such as $HOME/dev/sd0?
<dabaR> w32codecs are for wmv files
<SEJeff> dabaR: I was thinking flux, openbox, or ion3
<SEJeff> dabaR: figures :)
<dabaR> SEJeff: tabs on openbox?
<arnducky> mustard5, If you're still on dial-up I'd be happy to send you DVDs of any GPLed (or other copyleft) stuff if you want it postage-collect
<protoclown> HOORAY FOR UBUNTU!
<ecobuntu> i look forward to seeing the xubuntu release with dapper
<mustard5> arnducky, I'm pretty happy with ubuntu..thanks for offering though
<RedRose> how can i autorotate my auth.log file?
<ecobuntu> i really like xfce4
<matsavhalev> can anyone help me with a (small) ltsp problem?
<slide> how can I mount something on the ubuntu livedvd when i try to in the ubuntu user it tells me only root can do that but i cant su to root
<StDellis> anyone helo with chmoding?
<arnducky> I get about 712 kBytes/s FTR from here
<protoclown> what is xubuntu?
<dabaR> matsavhalev: have you asked #edubuntu?
<ecobuntu> slide: type sudo
<johan_> My apps starts VERY slow! can anyone help me???????
<Dr_Willis> xfce-ubuntu
<ecobuntu> slide: ubuntu uses "sudo" not su
<protoclown> oooh. neat.
<Dr_Willis> xfce-ubuntu = xubuntu
<yahya> is there a nero equivalent to burn a cd?
<slide> ah ok thanks
<arnducky> mustard5, I was thinking about trying to mirror sourceforge.net -- LOL
<matsavhalev> dabar: i asked but no reply, also it is a small problem (i hope)
<StDellis> !tell StDellis chmod
<ecobuntu> slide: sudo <command>
<SEJeff> dabaR: No, tabs will never be in openbox. Read that on the ob3 website. The dev says he doesn't like them
<matsavhalev> xubuntu seems like a great idea
<mustard5> arnducky, :)
<arnducky> (To a local DVD set -- hahaha)
<Dr_Willis> yahya,  i tend to use k3b. its better then nero in some ways
<dabaR> SEJeff: where would the tabs be?
<n0odl3> does anyone know if ubuntu will work on a VPR matrix computer?
<milkn> guys, i can't seem to get dns working. i can reach networks via their ip but not their hostname
<protoclown> fluxbox is where it's at
<shreevatsa> slide, and when you get sick of using sudo, you can do "sudo passwd" and enable root account.... but oops, I shouldn't have said that :)
<yahya> Dr_Willis: thanks.. i just need to burn an ISO
<SEJeff> dabaR: In fluxbox. Near the top
<SEJeff> dabaR: You've used fluxbox, right?
<dabaR> nope
<Dr_Willis> yahya,  well 'cdrecord' and the right options can do that
<slide> lol
<protoclown> I never use tabs in fluxbox. Alt+tab is better.
<Flandor> Does anyone else have problems with their PC not coming out of hibernation?
<protoclown> but I like that fluxbox gives me the option
<StDellis> I need help with chmodding commands please
<arnducky> I just bought a dual-layer burner and found a supplier of DVD-R blanks at about 16$/spindle (50pc)
<ecobuntu> Flandor: hibernation doesn't really work on my laptop
<dabaR> milkn: create a /etc/resolv.conf file, and put a line in there. nameserver <dnsserverIP>
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  care to give a little more details?
<Darkintent> what is /etc/X11/X supposed to point to
<johan_> my terminal takes 5 sec to start need some help!
<dabaR> johan_: do you have low ram?
<protoclown> Good job everyone. Way to use ubuntu!
<milkn> dabaR, i have i've got the same one (my routers ip 192.168.0.1) my windows machines use
<Flandor> ecobontu:Do you know if it is turned on on a desktop?  If so, how do I turn if of?
<SEJeff> dabaR: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/features/tabs.php
<arnducky> Only single layer, though.  I've never tried a dual-layer.  I'll probably be waiting for a price-drop for a few years on my budget.   =)
<dabaR> SEJeff: so...tabs for the windows?
<Dr_Willis> yea - the cost of dual-layer is nasty.
<yahya> Dr_Willis: k3b looks like a kde app.. is there a problem if I use a kde app in gnome?
<SEJeff> dabaR: yep
<ecobuntu> yahya: no
<dabaR> SEJeff: meh, I love the scroll button roll up.
<DonL> yahya, works really well
<Dr_Willis> yahya,  no :P
<yahya> i mean generally.. is it ok to run any kde app in gnome?
<ecobuntu> yahya: k3b is a kde package but you can switch between desktops with no problems
<mustard5> johan_, what type of machine you running on?
<ecobuntu> yahya: it doesn't matter
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know if the new version of amarok called airbourne has that embedded kde radio station program for internet radio?
<milkn> yahya, yeah its fine
<dabaR> milkn: your router does not like you, or, you haev a firewall on ubuntu.
<dabaR> or both
<Dr_Willis> i run k3b under gnome  all the time
<Darkintent> what is the /etc/X11/X symlink supposed to point to?
<DonL> yahya, if you apt-get install any kde app, it will install the necessary libraries for you
<milkn> dabaR, its a default install as server using 5.04
<ecobuntu> yahya: that's the beauty of apt-get
<garyc> does anyone know webmin
<dabaR> /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<SEJeff> Darkintent, /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<yahya> yeah that's great.. so it'll only look different and not lose functionality.. neat
<garyc> does anyone know webmin
<milkn> dabaR, i've also tried to use known public working dns servers in resolv.con and it still doesn't give me dns lookups
<matsavhalev> garyc:a little bit
<johan_> mustard5, laptop dell 3ghz 768ram
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  go on...
<DonL> yahya, it will look just like it does in KDE
<Darkintent> thats the executeable yes
<dabaR> night
<mustard5> johan_, hmmm...strange..the machine is fine
<_smd_> can anyone see me type
<arnducky> Since noone is opped or voiced (I mean chanmode +o | +v [| +h]  ) how can a new luser know which nicknames belong to regular or cluefull community members?
<milkn> _smd_, no :)
<dabaR> arnducky: no way.
<johan_> mustard5, ye...  its wierd
<dabaR> arnducky: just by asking.
<techrush> hi
<SEJeff> arnducky: the ops op themselves when they need to
<johan_> mustard5, this is on a fresh install of breezy, nvidia is installed and prelinking is installed
<johan_> glxgears = 3000+
<arnducky> No operlist on a forum?
<Gunlance> how come there are no longer nvidia-settings package?
<DonL> Anybody here know about how to configure tvtime?
<techrush> just trying out your live cd
<SEJeff> arnducky: the whole "stealth ops" idea seems to be encouraged on freenode
<mustard5> johan_, have you tried   top   in terminal to see if something is chewing up resources?
<johan_> mustard5, but apps are reaally slow
<dabaR> arnducky: also, there is no clued in users here, really:)
<garyc> Dr_Willis, I installed it but when I go to another machine to a browser and type https;//192.168.1.102:10000 it says I don't have permission
<johan_> mustard5, yes
<dabaR> arnducky: well, that is not really true, Im tired.
<dabaR> night
<_smd_> i keep on getting disconnected from any IM program I am in... getting "irate"
<garyc> Dr_Willis, I don't get a login box
<Gunlance> how come there is no longer a nvidia-settings package?
<jrsims> say, do I ever need to defrag my linux hard disks?
<SEJeff> jrsims: Linux filesystems defragment files as they write them to the disk
<_smd_> dabaR: night
<yahya> does cdrecord work with data ISOs.. from the man page it looks like it's only for audio CD
<jrsims> no way. that's slick.
<garyc> Dr_Willis, the actual erroer says You are not authorized to viewthis page
<mustard5> johan_, I'm at a bit of loss as to what it might be.....
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  you proberl y need to set up webmin's config to allow connections from the specific ips
<mustard5> johan_, its definitely not normal though
<SEJeff> jrsims: yes it is. The kernel hackers do a good job
<techrush> i wonder how ubuntu ppc would run on my quicksilver g4 powermac 0_o
<jrsims> SEJeff: word up!
<techrush> seems ok
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  test it out on 'localhost'    https://localhost:10000
<mustard5> johan_, when did it start to occur?
<DonL> techrush, let us know!
<jrsims> You know, I wonder how the Linux kernel compares to the SunOS kernel.
<techrush> ya ill give it a try
<garyc> Dr_Willis, I did that with allow=192.168.1.102 which is the linux machine ip
<arnducky> Quick survey: who feels specialized in (and will admit) conf of any of the following: 'x-server'; 'network'; 'multimedia'; 'HID/input devices'; 'application and package availability'; 'security'; 'documentation'; 'installer and install scripts'?
<johan_> mustard5, right away
<yahya> is there a solaris live cd?
<techrush> i gotta go though
<techrush> nice distro
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  restart webmin after makng changes to its configs.
<mustard5> johan_, any possibility that is could be a coincidental hardware failure?
<SEJeff> garyc: You should install this theme: http://www.janoschka.net/webmin/Clipboard.gif On the one system I put webmin on, I installed this theme to make it more usable and pretty
<mustard5> johan_, hard drive going or something?
<jrsims> yahya: yeah, I think it's called something like Solaris Express. Either that or try Nexenta which is a new OpenSolaris distro. They have a live version too, I believe.
<johan_> mustard5, hmm maybe but i dont think so..
<SEJeff> garyc: download it from here: http://www.janoschka.net/webmin/xpstyle-0.96.wbt.gz
<SEJeff> jrsims: Nexenta is in violation of the gpl
<jrsims> SEJeff: really?
<arnducky> ((oh, how dould I forget a 'games' and  'apache' | 'bind' | 'qmailsendmail/exim/postfix' sections -- heh)
<Darkintent> whats the command to start xorg configuration manually?
<garyc> Dr_Willis, I restart webmin after all changes and it acepts the restart
<arnducky> Darkintent, there are several ways to call X
<Darkintent> my xorg.conf from gentoo doesnt seem to work :(
<SEJeff> jrsims: They linux the gnu tools against the solaris libc. the Solaris libc is licensed under the CDDL which is GPL incompatible. That means they are violating it
<johan_> mustard5, it looks fine works fine except that apps takes forever to start
<vrssh> How to listen mp3 in ubuntu?
<arnducky> The simplest (and usually innapropriate) method is 'X'
<Henry> some one know .. what version of gcc can i install for my ubuntu??
<mustard5> johan_, let me search the forums to see if there is something related to it
<arnducky> You may also have a 'startx' script
<SEJeff> jrsims: ** They build the gnu tools against...
<garyc> Dr_Willis, local host says The page cannot be displayed
<johan_> mustard5, allready looked there
<Darkintent> I need to configure it though
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  thats all i recall ever doing.  Oh wait.. you do need to do somthign special to set the root password - Unless you added a password for root allready
<vrssh> need codec? where i find..!
<johan_> mustard5, dindt find anything related... :(
<SEJeff> Dr_Willis: never set a root password. Use sudo -s for a root shell
<Gunlance> how come there is no longer a nvidia-settings package?
<arnducky> But DMs (Display Managers, not 'dungeonmasters' -- heh) are usually the best way to invoke X.
<jrsims> SEJeff: I heard Jonathan Schwartz talking about that. He says it's commonly misunderstood that you can't mix GPL with CDDL. I think it basically means, GPL code can go in, but no CDDL code can go into GPL codebases.
<gwark> is there any keed to update the kernel in fresh install of breezy ??
<mustard5> johan_, its a bit of a wierd problem...so I'm grasping at straws atm
<ecobuntu> vrssh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SEJeff> jrsims: Mr. Swartz and the Nexenta Developers are saying that in that case the GPL is invalid. They are incorrect
<Henry> some one know .. what version of gcc can i install for my ubuntu??
<arnducky> i.e.  [console tty prompt] :/# gdm
<iluciv> hi do you need an application like deamon tools to mount iso's
<SEJeff> Henry: 3.1 and 4 I believe
<garyc> Dr_Willis, I tried to do changepass.p1 but it doesn't work because that file is not on my computer that I can see
<arnducky> | kdm |xdm (|icedm or whatever)
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  i recall seeing on the wiki's or someone in here mentioned what group/command ya had to do to get it work  with the 'default' unbuntu way of doing things.
<iluciv> henry + 3.4
<ecobuntu> vrssh: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<beefsprocket> iluciv: mount -o loop should do it for you
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  changepass.p1 ?
<jrsims> SEJeff: I hope that's not true!
<SEJeff> iluciv: no, you can mount an iso on loopback natively in linux
<arnducky> Darkintent, does that help you?
<mustard5> johan_, I'm reading this thread atm http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50277&highlight=apps+loading+slow
<SEJeff> jrsims: it is. Did you know the Nexenta devs didn't even release code to much of the Debian core until some developers griped about it
<StDellis> how do I chmodd files? I cant remmeber the commands
<Henry> TNKS NOW I TRY IT!
<StDellis> I want to chmod 777 /dev/sg0
<garyc> Dr_Willis, yes  the help screens say to do changepass.p1 tochange the root pass to what ever you want  but I don't have the scropt file
<jrsims> SEJeff: well, now they're just being bad neighbors. Maybe I'm not too impressed with Nexenta then.
<gwark> is there any need to update the kernel in fresh install of breezy ??
<mustard5> johan_, unfortunately its unresolved in the thread...hmmmm
<SEJeff> gwark: If there is a kernel update, it is a security update
<iluciv> beefsprocket: thanks
<gwark> sorry to ask a second time
<johan_> mustard5, okey.. :(
<SEJeff> gwark: I use dapper so I wouldn't know
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  what help screens? :P
<iluciv> SEjeff: +1
<arnducky> note: gdm and kdm (I've jsut tested this in Ubuntu) may allow you to start another x-server (in tty8+ for instance) as long as each DM is only called once.
<gwark> ok SEJeff :) cheers
<garyc> Dr_Willis, how do add a user to webmin at the command line
<Venson> StDellis how do I chmodd files? I cant remmeber the commands
<Venson> StDellis I want to chmod 777 /dev/sg0 ......that's bashworthy
<beefsprocket> indeed
<garyc> Dr_Willis,  help is on www.webmin.com
<Gunlance> how come there is no longer a nvidia-settings package? And now how would I get one...
<garyc> Dr_Willis, also help is in /usr/share/doc/webmin
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  not sure.    May be time to check the wikis. you do need to install some extra webmin modules to get the various webmin-config utilities.
<GTroy> I apt-get install mplayer-386 with nothing
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-938.html
<SEJeff> garyc: Webmin is meant to be configured from the web based interface, not the CLI
<slide> Is ubuntu based off another linux?
<Henry> i have a problem during the install my gcc
<Henry> configure: error: Building in the source directory is not supported in this release. See http://gcc.gnu.org/install/configure.html for more details.
<ecobuntu> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<Gunlance> slide: Debian?
<slide> k
<garyc> Dr_Willis, I put webmin and webmin core both in    that should at least give me a login
<Dr_Willis> garyc,  # /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root <your passwordhere>
<mustard5> johan_, it might be CUPS?
<jrsims> I feel bad for Debian :(
<arnducky> _smd_, have you got tcpdump or netcat?  perhaps your ISP is filtering CMC* ports or protocols.
<Gunlance> how come there is no longer a nvidia-settings package? And now how would I get one... does no one know? so then I can stop spammin?
* slide 's gentoo comp crashed and i had this ubuntu livecd cuz someone told me it was good so im trying it out hehe
<johan_> mustard5, cups?
<mustard5> johan_, I'm reading a thread atm on CUPS causing issues..I'll get the link
<Gunlance> jrsimsL how come?
<ecobuntu> jrsims: yeah why?
<mustard5> johan_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53972&highlight=apps+loading+slow
<johan_> mustard5, okey
<arnducky> If you see lots of SYN/RST instead of timeouts you'll know something is up
<jrsims> ubuntu is kinda one-upping them
<SEJeff> Gunlance: Read up about how Nexenta ripped them off and are violating the gpl with opensolaris
<Gunlance> whhaa?
<ecobuntu> jrsims: i think ubuntu is eating up a different crow
<ecobuntu> jrsims: debian will always be around
<Gunlance> yeah
<jrsims> I hope so.
<arnducky> Although it's most likely a latency problem.
<SEJeff> jrsims: And if you grep Ubuntu in the debian changelogs, you will see how much ubuntu is helping debian
<ecobuntu> oops i ment crowd
<mustard5> johan_, that thread looks like an angle to try out
<Gunlance> so wait I am never going to be able to get nvidia settings again?
<mustard5> johan_, mabye its a problem with loopback device and cups
<ecobuntu> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<vrssh> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<ecobuntu> !javadebs
<ubotu> hmm... javadebs is at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Gunlance> I would you know like to use my god damn monitor at a good hz rating...it's killing my eyes
<SEJeff> jrsims: Ubuntu is much better about submitting patches upstream and back to debian than some of the debian devs will let on to
<johan_> mustard5, yeah ill try that! thx man!
<jrsims> SEJeff: that's good. I've been concerned about just that - ubuntu for a while seemed like it wouldn't give back as much as it should.
<mustard5> johan_, good luck
<ecobuntu> i don't know why ubotu doesn't tell about giannaros.org site for w32codecs as well
<garyc> SEJeff, I understand from the reading that what you aid is true.  but I can get a login screen from a machine right on the same network
<jrsims> SEJeff: but I can totally see them feeling a little left out, hence the griping on the Debian side.
<Gunlance> so then, could anyone help me out then with my resolution settings? I have it at 1600 by 1200 but the hz rate will not go any higher..why?
* arnducky chose Ubuntu for 'political reasons'** if anyone is interested
<mustard5> Gunlance, I take it you have edited your xorg.conf for higher resolutions?
<ecobuntu> jrsims: why do they feel left out?  they have totally different motivation
<ecobuntu> jrsims: they aren't trying to pump out a new distro every 6 months
<SEJeff> jrsims: Debian "stable" moves way too slow. If they were a bit better with releases, Ubuntu would never have been born. I read that from Mark Shuttleworth in an interview awhile back
<ecobuntu> jrsims: also some of the ubuntu developers are debian developers
<garyc> SEJeff, It doesn't make since.   I should be albe to login just after installing the package to config it.   but no login comes up
<jrsims> ecobuntu: did not know that.
<jrsims> Hooray for ubuntu!
<n0odl3> what does bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<n0odl3>  mean?
<SEJeff> jrsims: And x.org from ubuntu is now in debian. You can't say that they aren't mutually benefiting
<Gunlance> mustard5 ahaha....eh..no <_<...and I am on an nvidia driver
<SEJeff> garyc: login to webmin from a machine will let you. It blocks most ip addresses except localhost by default as a security precaution I believe
<ecobuntu> ubuntu actually keeps a lot of debian developers employed :)
<PMantis> Can NEone help?:   libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_0.VOB (0x003b9194)
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: you are very correct
<mustard5> Gunlance, I'm not sure how to do it myself...do you have a reason to think nvidia drivers would cause a problem?
<jrsims> any ubuntu devs here tonight?
<ecobuntu> it's not like ubuntu is linspire
<ecobuntu> yuck yuck yuck
<jrsims> ecobuntu: WORD.
<mustard5> Gunlance, I know that all displayed related stuff is configured in the xorg.conf though
<SEJeff> ecobuntu, always runs as root
<ecobuntu> yup
<Gunlance> mustard5: Nvidia drivers are the first thing to give me access, to the GUI...I had to install them to fix my xorg problem
<ecobuntu> sudo apt-get remove --purge linspire xandros && apt-get install ubuntu
<mustard5> Gunlance, perhaps you could use the pastebin to paste your xorg.conf and we could take a look..despite my ignorance on the subject :)
<milkn> help :( i can't get dns working. my dns server i use in resolv.conf doesn't seem to be used
<slew> hi, whats the command for installing a deb?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Gunlance about pastebin
<ecobuntu> slew: dpkg -i *.deb
<slew> cool thanks. writing it down now.
<SEJeff> milkn: paste the hosts line in resolv.conf
<ecobuntu> slew: where * could be the packagename or just be left as a * to install all deb files
<ecobuntu> slew: does that make sense?
<Gunlance> I know what pastebin is ! lol, hold on though I am seeing about something else first
<Gunlance> about editing the Nvidia thing..
<mustard5> Gunlance, so are they nvidia-glx drivers or nvidia website drivers?
<slew> ecobuntu, the first line made sence =] 
<milkn> SEJeff, the hosts line? i only have 1 line in there at the moment: nameserver 192.168.0.1
<SEJeff> milkn: I mixed that up with nsswitch.conf. paste the hosts line from /etc/nsswitch.conf
<jrsims> Any way to make fluxbox remember window positions?
<ecobuntu> slew: so if you do the command the way i initially wrote it it will install ALL .deb files in that directory
* SEJeff is tired
<ecobuntu> slew: but if you substitute the *.deb for packagename.deb then you'll only install packagename and not all the debs in a directory
<ecobuntu> slew: that should make more sense
<ecobuntu> slew: don't forget to put "sudo" before those commands btw
<Gunlance> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver <-those so yeah the glx, and I am about to use it's suggestion to add the stuff to the Nvidia-settings.desktop
<Gunlance> er..wait...there is no longer nvidia-settings
<milkn> SEJeff, hosts:  files dns mdns
<mustard5> Gunlance, you installed nvidia-settings yet?
<Gunlance> Nope, because they no longer exist on synaptic
<holycow> wow
<SEJeff> milkn: switch dns and files. then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<holycow> i have breezy running on a 300 mhz ibm thinkpad
<ecobuntu> slew: i always run sudo dpkg -i *.deb (cause i'm lazy and don't want to write out full package names)
<holycow> heh
<SEJeff> milkn: If you are connecting to irc from that box, it will kill it
<milkn> SEJeff, ok
<mustard5> Gunlance, they are still on mine..you enabled extra repositories?
<Gunlance> good idea
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: ever heard of tab completion? I don't type out hardly anything
<mustard5> Gunlance, you want a sources.list for breezy?
<Gunlance> how do you enable them?
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: yeah i have...but i never looked in to it
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: i should though
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Gunlance about repositories
<sethk> ecobuntu, if you use the zsh shell you can type much less, even, than bash
<mustard5> ubotu has a guide
<ubotu> mustard5: What?
<_ubuntu> how come when I try to join #debian it redirects me to ubuntu
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: if you have great-new-file0.8.deb type great- and hit <TAB>
<ecobuntu> oh
<mustard5> _ubuntu, the name you chose?
<PMantis> Help?? I tried varios versions:   libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_0.VOB (0x003b9194)
<_ubuntu> er, oh
<_ubuntu> wtf...I'm blanky
<_ubuntu> I registered my name with nickserv
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: as long as the part of the file you type is unique, it autocompletes it for you. If it is not unique and you hit tab twice, it will show all available matches
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: if all terminals?
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: for all terminals?
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: that is a bash feature, not a terminal feature. So your answer is yes
<garyc> SEJeff, the only thing that comes close is https;//192.168.1.102:10000  it says "You might not have permission using the credintials you suplied
<ecobuntu> bash ok
<linuxboy> How do I copy an audio CD in Ubuntu?
<garyc> SEJeff, I didn't supply any
<Gunlance> mustard5: What all extra repositories do I want enabled?
<_ubuntu> how come I cant join #debian, it redirects me to #ubuntu (here)
<slew> ecobuntu, tab compleition is our friend
<mustard5> Gunlance, everything back backports
<ecobuntu> ubuntu: its your nick
<SEJeff> _ubuntu: because of your name
<mustard5> Gunlance, no backports yet
<yahya> linuxboy: use k3b i just found it myself
<mustard5> Gunlance, everything but backports (fixing my type)
<ecobuntu> people in debian aren't really nice
<linuxboy> yahya: I know about k3b, but then I need the KDE libs
<ecobuntu> (in general)
<beer> ecobuntu: I know, I'm blanky :P
<ecobuntu> oops #debian
<keeb> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<ecobuntu> oh blanky...of course
<econobuntu> now you remember?
<ecobuntu> yup
<econobuntu> man I cant join #DEBIAN!
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: They are only nice if you ask direct and knowledgeable questions. That is one reason area that ubuntu beats debian. Attractiveness to a newbie and not RTFM!
<ecobuntu> maybe they have you IP address blocked
<Gunlance> wait a minute....NO WAY...ubuntu is working with my wireless card off the bat?
<keeb> hey guys
<Gunlance> damn
<keeb> how can i change my resolution without restarting x, using the console?
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: yup very true...because Ubuntu and Debian look very similar on the screen
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: Never used debian. I went from Slackware --> SuSE --> Redhat --> Fedora --> Ubuntu
<milkn> SEJeff, ok i done that
<milkn> SEJeff, still not getting any results from dns
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: debian is sweet.  the only reason i run ubuntu is because i want more recent software and i don't want to run debian sid
<SEJeff> milkn: you changed your dns to local, why?
<milkn> my dns to local?
<n0odl3> how do i decompress bz2?
<n0odl3> or unzip it?
<ecobuntu> bunzip
<SEJeff> milkn: Are you actually running a dns server on your lan
<n0odl3> whats the command
<Gunlance> ok getting nvidia-settings now
<n0odl3> bunzip?
<ecobuntu> yup
<mustard5> Gunlance, good work
<n0odl3> err... bunzip is not a command in BASH
<milkn> SEJeff, i use my router's ip for dns in windows, has worked fine before with linux. ?
<ecobuntu> maybe it's not installed
<ecobuntu> tar xjf .tar.bz2
<SEJeff> milkn: why not use dhcp and let it auto-negotiate everything?
<ecobuntu> strange
<blanky> guys you know why I cant join #debian?
<ecobuntu> oops i ment bunzip2
<ecobuntu> sorry
<milkn> how do i do that for dns?
<ecobuntu> der
<ecobuntu> you need that 2 there
<n0odl3> are you sure its xjf... isnt it like xvjf or something like that?
<ecobuntu> v if you want verbosity
<ecobuntu> i don't care it it's verbose or not
<milkn> in /etc/network/interfaces i have line: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ecobuntu> anyways i'm out
<ecobuntu> enjoy
<n0odl3> so bunzip2 .tar.bz2?
<ecobuntu> n0odle3: to uncompress a bz2 yes...if you want to untar it as well then i believe it's tar xjf (v also if you want) .tar.bz2
<n0odl3> alright
<SEJeff> milkn: Really sorry mate, I have to leave right now
<ecobuntu> bunzip2 packagename.tar.bz2 of course
<milkn> ok, thanks for your help SEJeff
<Gunlance> ra0 = my wireless card right?
<siriuskr> anyone play planetshift ?
<linuxboy> How do I enable dma in hdparm, and make stay after a reboot?
<varsendagger> siriuskr, what is that?
<Gunlance> ok so I have nvidia-settings installed but yet I still can not up my hz above 60
<mustard5> ubotu: tell linuxboy about dma
<siriuskr> free Firstperson MMORPG for linux/windows/mac http://www.planeshift.it/main_01.html
<rob_p> linuxboy:  You make an entry in /etc/hdparm.conf for the device in which you want DMA enabled.
<mustard5> Gunlance, I imagine you have to manually edit your xorg.conf
<linuxboy> mustard5, rob_p: thanks guys!
<Gunlance> even though I use nvidia?
<mustard5> Gunlance, I can show you a How To for hoary, but I have nothing specific breezy...
<Gunlance> oh
<mustard5> Gunlance, the xorg.conf will show your nvidia settings too
<Gunlance> ok
<mustard5> Gunlance, have a look over your xorg.conf and you will see
<mustard5> Gunlance, backup the xorg.conf before changing it too pleae
<mustard5> Gunlance, if you make an error you will need a backup
<siriuskr> what drivers should i use for a 5200 nvida card ?
<mustard5> siriuskr, nvidia-glx from the repositories I would think
<mustard5> Gunlance, you look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   I think :)
<n0odl3> Gunlance: wow i dont get how to use it
<n0odl3> Gunlance:oh sorry wrong pseron
<siriuskr> mustard5 when i install that from synaptic will it set it up for me too ?
<mustard5> siriuskr, yes..you may need to enable extra repositories I dont know
<n0odl3> siriuskr: i dont get how to use it... i clicked on one of the mirrors and i got a reALLY big shell script
<mustard5> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25 (breezy), Packaged size: 3012 kB, Installed size: 10036 kB
<mustard5> siriuskr, yeah its in the restricted repo apparently
<rob_p> Gunlance:  As I recall, running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will give you the option to select advanced settings for resolution, etc.  In there, you can specify things like sync freqs, etc.
<matsavhalev> done what now
<mustard5> rob_p, thanks..I'm working on minimal knowledge fo configuring xorg.conf :)
<GTroy> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mustard5> ubotu: tell siriuskr about nividia
<mustard5> siriuskr, read the guide from ubotu too
<fe> is it possible for the ubuntu livecd to fuck up USB in windows?  i booted from it, then when i went back into windows, my mouse and ext soundcard mysteriously wouldn't work
<zorton> can I upgrade hoary to breezy via apt-get dist-upgrade?
<fe> and it does when i go back onto the livecd
<mustard5> ubotu: tell siriuskr about nvidia
<mustard5> zorton, yes ..and ubotu has a guide
<mustard5> ubotu: tell zorton about breezy
<zorton> thankya
<germancito> Hello everybody!!.
<mustard5> welcome germancito
<rob_p> mustard5:  Actually, I prefer to edit my xorg.conf manually too!  But it seems easier for new users to come up running with a somewhat working xorg.conf by using the configuration util.
<germancito> thanks mustard5
<Severian> Hello germancito
<fe> does anyone know :p
<zorton> btw, i would like to say very nice work!
<fe> having a mouse is a fairly convenient thing to have
<Daejavu> hello everyone
<zorton> i've been admin'n regular debian systems for years and hoary is working perfectly
<mustard5> rob_p, I would agree :)
<zorton> it's almost wife proof at htis point
<germancito> hello Daejavu
<Daejavu> i need to know how can i install the kernel source for my k7 kernel image ... (need it for NVidia driver installation)
<mustard5> Daejavu, I'm just remembering the command...
<mustard5> Daejavu, I'm curious why you need it for nvidia though
<mustard5> Daejavu, there is a linux-restricted-module-k7 for nvidia
<Daejavu> its official driver requires it for installation
<fe> come on babies.  windows isn't reporting anything wrong with usb, and my usb hub is getting power from the port but none of the peripherals are responding
<Daejavu> mustard5, hummm ... should i install it via Synaptic ?
<mustard5> Daejavu, ok...so nvidia-glx is no good from repositories?
<keeb> hey guys
<keeb> http://pastebin.com/435112
<keeb> can someone help please?
<keeb> ssh problem :\
<mustard5> Daejavu, synaptic yes
<Daejavu> heres the Situation ..  i installed the driver from Synaptic ... and it didnt worked .. so i downloaded the driver from the NVidia site and it says during instalation that i need my kernel source
<sproingie> what's with openoffice2?
<mustard5> Daejavu, ok so when you installed the nvidia-glx where you already on k7 kernel?
<sproingie> chuck@tetsuo:~$ ooffice2
<sproingie> /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice: line 224: /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice.bin: No such file or directory
<Daejavu> mustard5, yup ... i restarted the system .. switched to the k7 kernel and check to c if im getting the acceleration .. but no acceleration
<varsendagger> hey i ahve xubuntu set up, is there a good reason for me to install gnome?
<mustard5> Daejavu, ok, so you needed the restricted-modules-k7 to get nvidia-glx to work after a kernel change.
<Gunlance> logging off and logging on again to fix hz sorry about not responding mustard5
<varsendagger> my computer can handle it, but will it bog up my memory?
<mustard5> Daejavu, I'll find the exact package name ....
<Daejavu> mustard5, i just checked and can see that i got Both the Linux-restricteed-modules for K7 and Legacy :D installed
<mustard5> Daejavu, thats not good ;)
<mustard5> Daejavu, what card you got?
<mustard5> Daejavu, legacy is for old cards
<Severian> sproingie, it works fine for me in breezy.  I don't get the error you got.
<Daejavu> mustard5, ive got a Ti4200
<mustard5> Daejavu, ah ok
<mustard5> Daejavu, so it that old?
<keeb> can anyone in here help me with ssh?
<keeb> :\
<Daejavu> mustard5, umm nops .. not  that much .. i dont think its in the legacy list now
<sproingie> Severian: i think it's an amd64 thing
<mustard5> Daejavu, try removing the legacy module then
<sproingie> Severian: it works fine in my 32bit chroot
<keeb> is that a no?
<sproingie> Severian: bad packaging job.  wonder if it was even tested
<rob_p> fe:  Well, you've given your pc a taste of Ubuntu!  How'd you expect it to like having to run Windoze again after that?!!  It's rebelling against you :-)
<mustard5> Daejavu, you might even have nvidia-glx-legacy installed?
<Severian> sproingie, I don't have an amd64, but I would like one.  Other than ooffice2, are you happy with ubuntu on it?
<Daejavu> mustard5, ok now this is what i have installed on the system at the moment ... linux-restricted-modules for K7  and nvidia-kernel-module ...
<Daejavu> thats the only 2 things ive got installed now .. rest all uninstalled/removed now
<mustard5> Daejavu, and nvidia-glx?
<mustard5> Daejavu, and have you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable in terminal?
<Daejavu> mustard5, not the glx .. i installed it before but it didnt gave me the acceleration ... so i uninstalled it and used the official driver
<mustard5> Daejavu, ah ok
<varsendagger> how do i find out how much space i ahve in a directory from the cli?
<mustard5> Daejavu, I think you can add an option to get acceleration....let me check
<Daejavu> mustard5, ummm nops ... not the "nvidia-glx-config enable"   thing .. didnt tried that
<fe> rob_p, i alread yhave ubuntu installed!  at some point i reinstalled windows bc well, that's what you do with windows.  there is no other way!  and ended up overwriting the MBR so i was booting onto the live cd to take a look at the far-away partitions
<Severian> varsendagger,    du -h
<mustard5> Daejavu, thats in the description for nvidia-glx in synaptic...it enables the drives
<mustard5> Daejavu, drivers
<sproingie> Severian: unfortunately i'm not. it boots slower than windows 2000 did
<mustard5> also if you can join #flood , Daejavu I can show you what I have in my xorg.conf for nvidia
<varsendagger> Severian, thanks
<varsendagger> how do i pip a readout to vi?
<varsendagger> pipe
<Daejavu> mustard5, i made a couple of changes .. lemme do a restart and check wht happend  .. ill let u know after the restarrtt if its good
<mustard5> Daejavu, k
<rob_p> fe:  I see!  Well, to more appropriately answer your question, no.  Ubuntu probably hasn't screwed up your USB interface.
<sproingie> Severian: was reasonably painless setting up my radeon vid card tho.  but that's something i only need to do once
<Severian> varsendagger, I would not try.  Just pipe it to a file and edit the file.  You could pipe to less, if you just want to look at it      command | less
<siriuskr> okay i installed something as sudo installer.bin bla bla now i cant' get to the folder nor run the damn prog wtf
<siriuskr> lol
<mustard5> siriuskr, you using the nvidia drivers from the website?
<Severian> sproingie, I set up a friend's AMD64 system.  We found Ubuntu slower on the seti program than Windows XP.  So, Ubuntu is not always faster.  But, I would still choose Ubuntu over Windows XP anyday for other reasons.
<siriuskr> yea got that working
<calebme> back!
<calebme> (this is gunlance)
<siriuskr> this is a game im trying to install now
<siriuskr> i installed it as sudo ...
<mustard5> siriuskr, ah ok :)
<calebme> Ok, so I need to edit my xorg.conf
<zephyrus> hey guys, i'm having problems playing the streaming audio and video from http://music.aol.com/.  I have the mplayer plugin for firefox, and the w32 codecs are installed.  I can play the realaudio and real video feeds from www.realguide.com, it's just the aol streams that aren't goin for me. anyone have any ideas?
<siriuskr> now wont let me run nor delete the folder so nvm i just sudo rm it lol
<mustard5> calebme, what happened?
<calebme> uhm, I am trying to get more hz modes
<retrix> cAr$4lif3
<supo> anyone know a way to make just one icon on desktop bigger in size?
<retrix> oops
<mustard5> calebme, you in terminal now or still in gnome?
<keeb> ok guys i am having a problem..
<keeb> i have my drivers set up
<keeb> and they all work and everything
<circa1974> is anyone aware of how a person would upgrade their pango so that its > 1.8.0 ?
<keeb> but my goddamn resolution is stuck
<circa1974> currently i have 1.4.0
<rob_p> supo:  right-click, select, "Stretch Icon" maybe...
<supo> rob_p,  oh, thank you ^^;
<calebme> I am in gnome
<keeb> any ideas, rob_p?
<calebme> Installing Nvidida drivers was the only way
<sproingie> Severian: i'd choose linux.  ubuntu i'm getting to where i can take it or leave it
<rob_p> keeb:  What video card, etc?
<sproingie> Severian: the ubuntu community is generally more helpful though
<supo> rob_p,  i don't seem to find such thing :/
<blanky> in command line, how can I create a file
<supo> i'm using kubuntu though, is that in gnome only?
<mustard5> calebme, ok...well as I said..I'm not too good with editing the xorg.conf...backup first ok?
<rob_p> supo:  Oh, I assumed gnome... sorry!  I don't know then.
<calebme> k
<mustard5> calebme, you know where to find it?
<supo> okay :), thank you still
<Severian> sproingie, I don't always use Ubuntu, either.  Ubuntu works fine for about half my machines and I use other distros on the rest.   What distro do you like best, or do you roll your own?
<calebme> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup right
<blanky> how can I create a fild in command line
<sproingie> Severian: the forums had a mention of it, looks like a packaging problem, it fails to install a one-liner shell script.  i pasted it in, works all right now
<mustard5> calebme, correct
<sproingie> Severian: but holy jebus, the fonts are ginormous in ooffice2
<rob_p> supo:  I bet you could find out in #kubuntu though. :-)
<mustard5> calebme, I'll point you at a hoary how to, that may give you some clues to what you need to do...but have to do that with the disclaimer that this is not for breezy
<sproingie> Severian: i'm partial to debian.  suse is also nice for some things (save points in yast are nice)
<mustard5> calebme, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ghostpsalm> What is the minimum you need to do to achieve a bootable root filesystem, after running debootstrap from a livecd?
<calebme> thx mustard5
<senectus> hey whats the default port for webmin?
<mustard5> calebme, there are some sections there to will talk about changing frequency
<Severian> sproingie, good.  Sounds like my experience with zope3.  There was one file missing and the sandbox instance would not start.
<supo> rob_p, oh thanks, i'll idle there too then :)
<blanky> how can I create a new file in command line
<mustard5> calebme, fiddle around a bit and good luck ;)
<mustard5> calebme, I have to get going
<sproingie> Severian: how's zope3 anyway?  zope always struck me as a pile-o-hacks under the hood, supposedly this is a rewrite?
<Severian> sproingie, is ginormous really big?  They look fine to me, but we probably have different video hardware.
<sproingie> Severian: everything else is normal, but the fonts in the menus are huge, like three times the size of normal menu fonts.
* mustard5 is off to cook dinner
<sproingie> Severian: this is on kubuntu, possible it's looking for some gnome or gtk conf files i don't have
<shray> hi. how can I enable sshd in gentoo?
<sproingie> shray: you might try asking on #gentoo
<circa1974> shray,  /join #gentoo and ask?
<shray> err woops
<shray> I mean ubuntu
<shray> lol
<shray> Im so used to saying gentoo. hehe. i meant ubuntu.
<sproingie> another convert?
<ghostpsalm> What is the minimum you need to do to achieve a bootable root filesystem, after running debootstrap from a livecd?\
<shray> (this is my friend's computer i am repairing)
<shray> would anyone know how I would enable sshd in ubuntu
<sproingie> shray: apt-get install openssh-server
<blanky> hey guys, I'd like to know what distributions each one of you guys came from
<circa1974> shray,  and make certain the ports are open if hes behind a router
<sproingie> shray: it should start automatically after installing
<shray> uh.. i seem to get an error.
<shray> E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<Severian> sproingie, zope 2 did seem like a bunch of hacks.  Zope 3 looks like a big improvement, but I am no expert yet.  Zope 3 loses compatibility, but appears to have decided to sacrifice it for consistency and a better design for the long run.  I'll have a better idea in a month or two, but that is my impression now.  If you decide to learn it, don't start with the zope 3 developers handbook.
<shray> unable to lock the administration directory is another process using it
<sproingie> shray: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<blanky> What distros did each one of you come from?
<shray> i am root though.
<shray> sproingie, yep, that didnt work :(
<circa1974> shray,  sounds like u might be trying to run apt-get while synaptic or dpkg is being used already
<sproingie> shray: if you're running synaptic, close it
<shray> oh okay
<sproingie> or just use synaptic to fetch it
<shray> ty
<zephyrus> Hey, can anyone help out with getting streaming audio and video set up in firefox?
<shray> sproingie, after that apt get should the ssh work ?
<sproingie> Severian: i'm all for killing backward compatibility if it kills all the weird security code with a million holes that breaks everywhere
<sproingie> shray: it should start the server after installing it, yes
<sproingie> shray: be sure port 22 is open on your router
<circa1974> zephyrus,  i have a link to a nice help on the forums if u want it.  worked fine for me
<zephyrus> circa1974: hey, sure, that would be nice
<circa1974> zephyrus,  gimme a second to dig it up for ya mate :)
<shray> so on boot, sproingie it should work ?
<zephyrus> circa1974: thx thx
<blanky> everyone: what distributions do you each come from?
<circa1974> zephyrus,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75400&highlight=launchcast
<circa1974> will set up mplayer to stream in firefox just fine
<circa1974> :)
<Severian> blanky, mostly SuSE
<circa1974> zephyrus,  just make sure to read page two where it tells u what to delete so totem doesnt keep taking over.
<calebme> hey, so like...I restarted gnome CTRL+ALT+Backspace but uhm, starting the GUI does not work anymore I just edited the .xorg to the correct hz ratings of my monitor
<Severian> blanky, how about you?
<blanky> Severian: Ah okay, finally someone answeres me :)
<zephyrus> circa1974: thanks a lot, i'll check it out
<circa1974> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla.xpt
<circa1974> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla.so
<circa1974> those are the two u need to delete
<blanky> I actually didn't ceom from any, this is my first 'real' distro, since usually I'd install fedora and uninstall the next week
<calebme> would restarting work? or is this already a bad sign
<holycow> heh
<holycow> i'm starting up oo.org writer on a thinkpad 300mhz laptop machine with slow hd
<Severian> blanky, I try.  I miss some messages when I am working on a problem.  I am testing sshd now, because someone asked about it here.
<calebme> any ideas..
<sproingie> put this in your sshd startup script: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4742
<holycow> slooooooooow
<Chousuke> holycow: See you next year.
<sproingie> easiest protection against brute force there is, no external log watchers needed
<calebme> lol
<holycow> holy canoly, it opened up
<holycow> hehe :)
<blanky> Severian: ah, I just wanted to know what type of people switched over to Ubuntu, cause I keep thinking it's more for the 'noob to linux' type
* Chousuke came from Debian.
<GTroy> does mplayer have trouble working on some machines?
<sproingie> Chousuke: just curious, what made you switch from plain debian to ubuntu?
<rob_p> blanky:  You'll find everything from beginners to developers with years of Linux experience running Ubuntu.
<holycow> time to install abiword
<Severian> blanky, I consider myself an intermediate level user an I like Ubuntu.  I use it on about half my machines now.
<garyc> webmin login error 403 forbidden You are not authorized to view this page.  Help??   I never even got a login screen
* sproingie was pondering switching back to debian, but the ubuntu user community seems more active for support than debian
<Chousuke> sproingie: I had heard people praise Ubuntu, and I wanted to try it on my desktop machine.
<blanky> Ah, okay, cool.
<Chousuke> My first installation was upgrading sarge to Hoary.
<holycow> Chousuke, if you ever wanted a polished unstable debian, this is it
<Severian> The Ubuntu community is one of the reasons I like it so well.
<sproingie> i think the reason i chose ubuntu was that amd64 is a first-tier distribution
<n0odl3> yeah i like ubuntu and im a noob but that wont stop me from using other distros
<n0odl3> i wanna try slake for example
<lilo> go through first level support on Monday, at a time when Tobias is available by phone
<Chousuke> It didn't quite work without a hitch :P
<lilo> oops
<sproingie> whereas it's still sort of a stepchild in debian
<garyc> webmin login error 403 forbidden You are not authorized to view this page.  Help??   I never even got a login screen
<holycow> ubuntu freezes debian unstable every 6 months and applies elbow grease ... which is easier because they only support a coupla architectures
<holycow> and i understand the patches make it back to debian as well, so everyone wins
<Chousuke> Yeah. :)
<sproingie> yah, tho debian *finally* updated their lisp packages, but they haven't made it to ubuntu
<sproingie> not like sbcl is all that hard to install tho
<Vegasunderground> I need some help with Ubuntu?
<keeb> i have an ati card, with fglrxinfo showing that everything is fine and installed correctly, fgl_glxgears is running at 500fps.. but, i am stuck at SHIT resolution.
<keeb> can anyont help me?
<Vegasunderground> yea
<Vegasunderground> me to
<garyc> Vegasunderground, like what?
<Vegasunderground> im stuck im 640x480
<keeb> my xorg.conf is setup to read at 24, with the top layer being 1600x1200
<Vegasunderground> my screen goes up to 1280x1024
<NoUse> !tell Vegasunderground about fixres
<sproingie> Vegasunderground: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, search down to where it says 640x480, delete all the resolutions you don't want
<blanky> severian: Yeah I know, it's the one of the only reasons why I'm still with it lol
<blanky> Severian: I'm just afraid I'm missing from something else
<keeb> !fixres
<ubotu> somebody said fixres was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sproingie> Vegasunderground: if you don't ever plan on changing resolutions, just make it so it only shows "1280x1024".  otherwise just make sure "1280x1024" comes first
<rob_p> keeb:  If your video card supports the resolution you want, and you have the appropriate driver, then all that's left is to make sure your xorg.conf has definitions for the mode you want to run.  If it's not working, then one of those 3 is not in order.
<garyc> Vegasunderground, I am at 1024x768 but it is the video card not the screen
<keeb> rob_p .. i had it working and then i rebooted.. and it stopped working
<lilo> hmph, those things are annoying
<keeb> without editing my xorg.conf
<sproingie> Vegasunderground: also make sure you only have 24 bit depth, you can delete all the other depths.  the driver only supports 24-bit
<Vegasunderground> yea I know its the card, when I ran windows I needed to install chipset drivers for the moniter
<blanky> help, my mind's gonna blow up. I'm currently deciding between gentoo, ubuntu, or debian
<blanky> I mean, I love ubuntu, havne't tried debian or gentoo
<chars> Hi, Can anyone help me? I want to upgrade to Breezy, last time I tried it messed up my whole system, keyboard fatal mistakes, deleted the TTY's, ext
<sproingie> blanky: well we're partial to ubuntu here ;)
<sethk> Vegasunderground, I have one machine that behaved that way.  I got the higher resolution by changing the X server to one that supported that chip set.
<blanky> sproingie: Yeah I noticed :P
<blanky> sproingie, wrong channel lol
<sethk> Vegasunderground, usually that happens automatically, but ocasionally not
<garyc> Vegasunderground, what do you see in system/preferences
<rob_p> blanky:  Try them all!  You'll be back I bet!  But do try them all :-)
<sproingie> blanky: gentoo's for people who like to build everything custom.  it's almost always bleeding-edge, and if anything breaks, you have to know a lot about your configuration to fix it
<Vegasunderground> I see many things man, what should I look for?
<sethk> sproingie, don't forget that gentoo runs more slowly, also
<garyc> Vegasunderground, what do you see in system/preferences/screen resolution
<calebme> Alright folks so I need to read NTFS on my HD's...how do I go about mounting NTFS?
<blanky> lol okay
<Vegasunderground> 640x480....and when I click the drop down menu nothing appears
<sproingie> blanky: ubuntu *is* debian, or based on it anyway.  it's a little easier to use, comes with presets better for home users, while plain vanilla debian is a bit more tweakable on servers
<chars> should I run apt-get distupgrade?
<blanky> sproingie: I know, hence why I wanna try it
<siriuskr> what is the command to see if 3d accelration is working
<garyc> Vegasunderground, what kind of video card do you have
<sethk> calebme, mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /mnt/point
<chars> safe way to upgrade to Breezy?
<chars> anyone?
<Vegasunderground> oh im not sure....im not to smart with computers you see..
<GNULinuxer> chars: install ubuntu-desktop & ubuntu-base first
<rob_p> Vegasunderground:  What chipset are you running for your graphics adapter?
<calebme> ok some questions about that
<GNULinuxer> chars: then dist-upgrade
<garyc> Vegasunderground, how old is the computer
<calebme> whatever = wha? and /mnt/point?
<sproingie> sethk: gentoo only runs more slowly if you go insane with the flags.  pretty much equal otherwise.  takes forever to upgrade tho
<calebme> whats the point for
<Vegasunderground> last year, last christmas
<chars> GNULinuxer: how do I get that done?
<Vegasunderground> im in st.johns nf so I got it from microtech
<GNULinuxer> chars: do you have Hoary already?
<chars> GNULinuxer: yepy
<sethk> sproingie, when i've tested, gentoo has always run significantly more slowly.  You have to go insane with the flags to get it to run at the normal speed.
<GNULinuxer> chars: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<sethk> sproingie, that's based on actual tests.
<GNULinuxer> chars: ping me when done
<blanky> Hey guys, can I trust Ubuntu will live long? I mean, it's not one of those 'goes up fast, falls down fast' distros right? It'll keep going? like debian?
<chars> ok
<siriuskr> what is the command to see if 3d accelration is working
<calebme> hello?
<sproingie> sethk: not been my experience.  i kind of like the way i can fiddle with USE flags to remove subsystems i don't use
<GNULinuxer> blanky: way more than that
<blanky> hopefuly, hopefuly, well, I dont think so, since it relies on Debian haha
<sethk> sproingie, that's fine, but not related to the performance.
<sproingie> sethk: what i don't like is the slipshod QA.  i remember when they screwed up an update script and it wiped out all of /usr
<blanky> Unless it broke off of debian *complete silence, disc rip*
<GNULinuxer> blanky: Dapper will have a 5 year support cycle
<HappyFool> oin #ubuntu-offtopic
<sethk> sproingie, yes, that's definitely a problem
<HappyFool> aargh
<blanky> GNULinuxer, so does that mean that drapper will be the version for 5 years?!
<garyc> Vegasunderground, you can go to system/device manager   then look under pci - pci bridge and your video card is listed there
<chars> GNULinuxer: done. aredy latest versions of boh packegues
<GNULinuxer> blanky: no
<Madpilot> blanky: there's ten million USD behind the Ubuntu Foundation - it'll be around for a while longer, at least ;)
<calebme> sethk: what do you mean by whatever, and point'
<sproingie> sethk: portage is also kind of an overkill.  i'm partial to ports.  or these days, pkgsource
<sethk> sproingie, gentoo people think they run faster, because they compile, and that's definitely untrue.  So you have lots of costs and no benefits.
<nomad111> can some1 help me
<GNULinuxer> chars: open /etc/apt/sources.list .... replace all hoary to breezy
<Rubin> calebme: are they spending more than the intrest on that?
<sethk> calebme, you mount something somewhere, right?  e.g., mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<nomad111> just tell me where i can learn to setup programs using tar.gz files
<GNULinuxer> blanky: it means there will be updates for dapper for 5 years
<sproingie> sethk: mostly i'm annoyed by folks who think they know about the guts of their system because they watch compiler output scroll by for hours
<sethk> calebme, before doing that I'd do    mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<sethk> sproingie, right.  :)
<calebme> uh...ok
<nomad111> where can i learn to setup programs using tar.gz files
<blanky> GNULinuxer: awww...so there wont be a new 'moany midget' until 5 years after drapper
<calebme> Rubin: More than interest?
<Vegasunderground> ok found it
<HappyFool> nomad111: .tar.gz archives can be unpacked with 'tar xvzf filename.tar.gz'
<sethk> nomad111, almost always,  extract, run ./configure,  then make, then make install
<sproingie> sethk: i do like ports from freebsd.  if i had an nvidia card instead of an ati, i'd probably be running freebsd now
<GNULinuxer> blanky: support cycle ...
<nomad111> ok
<HappyFool> nomad111: typically they have a README or INSTALL file telling you what to do
<nomad111> ill try it out
<Rubin> calebme: if they spend only the intrest on investing 10mil it can go forever, but if they are spending more, it will end
<nomad111> nah not this one
<GNULinuxer> blanky: there will be a moany midget after dapper + six months
<nomad111> sorry
<blanky> cool :D
<sethk> sproingie, I like netbsd; I find its ports to be a bit more reliable than free's
<sproingie> sethk: so i do have sort of a soft spot for gentoo, even if they put a lot of python cruft on top of ports
<blanky> that's funny, I made that up with all those weird names they have
<garyc> Vegasunderground, click on the card on the left and the specs show on the right
<nomad111> im trying to setup opera browser
<blanky> breezy badger, hoary hedgehog, moany midget, hipsy hippo
<calebme> Rubin: I have no idea what you are talking about, I think you got me confused with somone else
<GNULinuxer> blanky: moany midget's name is not yet decided, but you can propose it to Mark
<garyc> Vegasunderground, what kind of video card is it
<calebme> sethk: I can not mkdir? oh wait I forgot sudo
<Madpilot> !tell nomad111 about opera
<calebme> ok with sudo, I still cannot
<sproingie> sethk: yah i've heard pkgsource is better...  it seems to be taking over.  netbsd is pretty to read the source of, but it makes debian look bleeding edge.  it *just* got the TAP ethernet device for crissakes
<sethk> calebme, you can also mount somewhere that you can do mkdir, such as /home/you/ntfs
<GNULinuxer> chars: done?
<blanky> GNULinuxer: lol, I'll do that
<sethk> calebme, but you'll need sudo for the mount anyway
<calebme> yeah
<Rubin> calebme: good call. sorry
<chars> done
<calebme> Rubin: No Problem^^ now help me get the ability to read all my media in windows <_<;
<blanky> *flexes and spikes flag's pole into the ground* I claim this channel to call the version after Drapper Drake, Moany Midget! *lightning*
<GNULinuxer> chars: sudo apt-get update
<sethk> sproingie, true, you trade off stability for up to dateness.  I use netbsd for firewalls, where stability is much more important to me.  Various systems and distros have their uses, even if they aren't your primary workstation system
<Rubin> calebme: er, you want to read your media in windows .. why would you ask that in #ubuntu?
<n0odl3> does anyone have any experience with x-mame?
<calebme> Rubin: Because I am IN ubuntu ^_^
<Vegasunderground> it says : Realtek semiconductor
<Rubin> calebme: start from the beginning, im not following
<blanky> cricket
<blanky> okay fine whatever
<calebme> sethk: Directory made, and I have two HD's the second one is where all my music is at, so would that be hda1?
<garyc> Vegasunderground, if you put "garyc, " before what you type it comes out in red for me
<chars> GNULinuxer: updating...
<GNULinuxer> chars: okay
<Vegasunderground> "garyc, " alright
<sproingie> sethk: been fun chatting, we're probably kind of offtopic tho :) ... gotta get to bed tho
<sethk> calebme, if it is your primary master, it is hda, secondary master hdb, primary slave hdc, secondary slave hdd
* sproingie waves
<Vegasunderground> garyc alright
<calebme> Rubin: I am wanting to read NTFS while running Ubuntu
<sethk> calebme, then, first partition is 1, so the first partition on primary slave is hdb1
<sethk> calebme, second partition on secondary master is hdc2.   etc.
<GNULinuxer> chars: i hope you haven't installed stuff from other repos like marillat
<Vegasunderground> "garyc, ok"
<sethk> calebme, assuming it is IDE and not SATA.
<calebme> sethk: Ok wow...uh...hold on...
<Terminus> calebme: mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/ice /mnt/pnt
<calebme> sethk: Correct it is IDE
<Rubin> calebme: oh.. that shouldnt be too hard, as long as you dont want to write it
<garyc> Vegasunderground, i'm not familiar with realtek
<calebme> Rubin: nope...
<Vegasunderground> I dont think thats it
<chars> GNULinuxer: done, no, not at all, just aMSN, Apache2, NOiP2
<calebme> sethk: Ok it is my slave, first partition
<garyc> Vegasunderground, it sounds like the install detected your video ok
<calebme> er..wait How would I CHECK to make sure it is
<Terminus> calebme: fdisk -l to check
<calebme> Terminus: Thank you
<Rubin> calebme: sounds like these guys are on the right track for ya
<Terminus> calebme: np. :)
<GNULinuxer> chars: sudo apt-get dist-updrade
<Severian> calebme, I  read ntfs disks on ubuntu with no problem.  I put them in usb cases, plug the usb cable in, and ubuntu automounts it for me.
<sethk> Vegasunderground, usually realtek is network hardware, not video hardware.  Or did I lose track of the conversation?
<snausages> damnit! does anyone know how i can toggle the nicklist in x-chat?
<Vegasunderground> im pretty sure the realtek is my sound stuff such as speakers
<calebme> Terminus: I need to get less HD's heh, ok this kind of confusing to read, Bocks are gigs right?
<sethk> Severian, calebme, ubuntu mounts my IDE NTFS partitions provided they exist at the time I install ubuntu
<chars> 438 Mb to download
<dug52143> just heard about ubuntu
<Rubin> calebme: no, blocks are not gigs
<Rubin> calebme: some tools take -h to print size (human readable)
<sethk> Severian, for those installed afterwards, ubuntu creates the devices but doesn't do the mount.  usb of course has hot swap so whether it was there at install time is irrelevant for usb
<sethk> calebme, blocks are 512 bytes
<Terminus> calebme: not exactly. the size of one block is listed somewhere on top with info on how to calculate it.
<Chousuke> du -h is a funny command :)
<sethk> calebme, so the #blocks / 2 is the #k
<Terminus> sethk: err... sectors would be 512 bytes, not blocks.
<calebme> huh...ok this is kind of hard to read then, but the one I am looking at is the one I want to read most def, it is /dev/hdd1 the system says it is HPFS/NTFS
<Severian> sethk, that is why I like to do that kind of thing with usb.
<sethk> Terminus, same thing.  he is talking about blocks shown by fdisk
<garyc> Vegasunderground, under device manager it should say VGA display adapter for the video card
<sethk> Terminus, fdisk calls them blocks, but sectors is just another name for the same thing
<calebme> so to mount that I would type in....
<Rubin> calebme: so if you want it in /windows, you would mkdir /windows, and then mount /dev/hdd1 /windows -t ntfs
<sethk> calebme, is it primary master, primary slave, secondary master, or secondary slave?
<Rubin> calebme: theres some -o magic to make it owned by someone besides root
<dug52143> anyone here care to play tour guide?
<garyc> Vegasunderground, then you can select it and the details for that device show in the right pane
<calebme> The directory I made was...ntfs in home
<sethk> calebme, all you need from the fdisk -l is to know which partition is the ntfs partition
<milkn> guys, im having problems with nslookup
<Terminus> sethk: hmmm... i think i'm sure it's not. i've been calculating those things for partition for ages. i could be wrong though since i'm on windows right now and i have no way to check. =D
<sethk> calebme, that's fine, the directory name doesn't matter.
<calebme> it does to me! <_<;
<sethk> Terminus, it very definitely is.  in fact, fdisk prints that fact out.
<calebme> lol
<Vegasunderground> VGA Adapter is not listed
<chars> GNULinuxer: I'll leave it downloading the files, I'll check it in the morning
<nomad111> Wats a good browser aside from firefox
<Terminus> calebme: scroll up and you'll see how to mount it. :)
<Rubin> calebme: did that work?
<GNULinuxer> chars: fine
<Terminus> sethk: ok. i'll take your word for it. :)
<sethk> Terminus, plus it is easy to check.  just multiply the number of blocks by 512 and you get the size of the disk, which you know.
<milkn> nslookup www.google.com ;; reply from unexpected source:192.168.131.254#53, expected 192.168.0.1#53
<chars> GNULinuxer: Thanx a lot :)
<milkn> any ideas what going on?
<Severian> nomad111, Mozilla is good
<holycow> gnumeric and abiword start up surprisingly well on a 300 mhz laptop
<holycow> neat
<Terminus> sethk: oh yeah... i got confused because of the requirements of partitions to start and end at cylinder boundaries. :)
<nomad111> problem for this site i cant see stuff properly
<GNULinuxer> chars: you are welcome
<calebme> Oh god..
<chars> Cya later
<nomad111> is htere a command to install mozilla from the terminal
<sethk> milkn, try dig, instead.  nslookup is deprecated.  or use host
<chars> nomadlll: sudo apt-get install mozilla
<milkn> sethk, i get the same reply
<sethk> milkn, that's just an NFS server redirect, it isn't a problem, really
<nomad111> chars, thx a lot
<calebme> Ok so I made the directory here:  /home/calebme/ntfs
<calebme> so I want to type in
<chars> nomad111, no prob
<calebme> sudo mount /calebme/home/hdd1 /ntfs -t ntfs ?
<chars> Later dudes
<milkn> sethk, can i disable it. i can't lookup hostnames
<sethk> calebme, I told you , you aren't listening
<Rubin> calebme: no
<Terminus> calebme: mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/ice /mnt/pnt
<sethk> calebme, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /calbme/home/hdd1
<calebme> oh
<garyc> Vegasunderground, some of the topics are not opened   like pci to pci bridge (AGP)   you click on it and it opens down to reveal the sub topics under that heading
<calebme> sorry ;_;
<sethk> calebme, if you made a directory in home called hdd1
<Terminus> calebme, the umask is for you to be able to read it even if you're not root.
<sethk> calebme, I think you made a directory called ntfs, so it is mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /home/calebme/ntfs
<Vegasunderground> garcy,theres only 2 subtopics
<sethk> calebme, and I'm only guessing hdb1, because you haven't said the drive (primary master, primary slave, secondary master, or secondary slave) and the partiton number yet.
<Daejavu> im trying to install NVidia Driver and it says "you donnot seem to have libc headers installed" .... where do i get that ?
<Rubin> sethk: he said its hdd1
<Vegasunderground> garyc,and vga is not present
<sethk> calebme, Rubin ok, sorry, I missed that, so it is mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /home/calbeme/ntfs
<rabeldable> hey ppl
<milkn> hiya
<snausages> everyone
<sethk> it's really quite simple, just mount -t type /dev/whatever /mount/point   :)
<calebme> sorry! I am a little confused atm, hold on
<snausages> i'm pirating ubuntu
<garyc> Vegasunderground, if you do not see a VGA display adapter listed then you card was not recognized and the system installed the generic vga support at minimum res so you can at least see the screen
<Rubin> calebme: all the hardware in your computer is represented by magic files in the /dev directory
<Daejavu> hey everyone .. im trying to install NVidia Driver and it says "you donnot seem to have libc headers installed" .... where do i get that ?
<Vegasunderground> garyc,is there a way to fix this?
<rabeldable> !libc
<ubotu> rabeldable: I give up, what is it?
<Rubin> calebme: so your hard drives are /dev/hd? and partitions on those drives are /dev/hd??. the drives are lettered a-z and the partitions 1-4
<Rubin> calebme: so your mounting the partition /dev/hdd1 to the directory you created, -t ntfs means its of type ntfs
<NoUse> snausages, the ubuntu police are on the way to your house as we speak
<snausages> bahah
<HappyFool> Daejavu: i recommend using the ubuntu-packaged drivers. However, you can install the 'build-essential' package if you wish to use the file from nvidia
<Daejavu> yup ... libc
<sethk> rabeldable, do a search for libc in the package manager (advanced configuration)
<fe> ubuntu has to sit in the back of the distro bus :(
<milkn> try libc5
<snausages> ubuntu serial:   kjhakjdfa-324763mndbs-dgajs
<calebme> Rubin: Yes they are /dev/hd
<rabeldable> Deejavu: Check in the Add Applications area must be a libc area there
<garyc> Vegasunderground, possibly.  try to findout the brand of video you have then go to their web site to see if they have support linux with drivers
<Daejavu> how do i get the build-essential files ...  from Synaptic ?
<HappyFool> Daejavu: you will also need the linux-headers-386 (or -686 or -k7 or whatever) package
<HappyFool> Daejavu: yes
<HappyFool> oh
<Vegasunderground> well my moniter is an ACER moniter?
<Vegasunderground> if that helps?
<__keeb> got it working finally
<__keeb> :)
<HappyFool> for breezy you'll need gcc-3.4 as well
<calebme> here let me paste bin what I am looking at ehre
<HappyFool> Daejavu: i *really* recommend using the ubuntu-provided drivers ;)
<__keeb> running at 1920x1440
<__keeb> :P
<HappyFool> !tell Daejavu about nvidia
<__keeb> Vegasunderground,
<__keeb> what video card/type of system are you having problems with?
<rabeldable> ubotu tell Daejavu about nvidia
<Daejavu> HappyFool, i tried them .. but they didnt gave me the aceleration  ... lemme try the link
<rob_p> __keeb:  What did you find wrong?  Or better, what did you do to fix it?
<__keeb> reran the installer package.
<shreevatsa> I'm currently using Breezy... What's the worst that could happen if I upgraded to Dapper? :)
<rabeldable> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<calebme> Rubin: http://pastebin.com/435144
<rob_p> __keeb:  Cool!
<NoUse> shreevatsa, your computer stops working :-)
<Vegasunderground> all I want to do is make my screen resolution bigger, but this wont detect my video card
<__keeb> yeah, the xorg.conf looks pretty much the same
<sethk> shreevatsa, the world will cease to exist
<NoUse> shreevatsa, see the /topic
<Severian> shreevatsa, armagedden
<__keeb> so, i am unsure what happened, but whatever
<Madpilot> shreevatsa: the end of life as you know it
<sethk> shreevatsa, the atmosphere will boil away into space
<rob_p> Vegasunderground:  What chipset does your video adapter use?
<__keeb> all of the sudden inside of the system -> pref -> screen resolution there were tons of different options, rob_p
<Rubin> calebme: yep. hdd1
<sethk> shreevatsa, and the world will become one big walmart store
<Rubin> calebme: you also have one as hdc1
<rob_p> __keeb:  Nice!  That's how it should be :-)
<shreevatsa> but I can always reinstall or something, right? :)
<__keeb> hehehehe, yeah :D
<Severian> shreevatsa, I am not suggesting causality, but the is the worst that could happen after you install.  Or the best, depending on your belief.
<Madpilot> shreevatsa: you'll also be forced to use Windows95 until the heat death of the universe
<calebme> /dev/hdd1               1       16708   134206978+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<calebme>         That is the ONLY one I want to mount
<HappyFool> shreevatsa: assuming you can boot your computer
<shreevatsa> Madpilot, Ok, NOW that's scary :)
<sethk> calebme, so, mount it.
<Vegasunderground> im not sure....this is all confusing. this wont regocnize things and so forth, so it wouldnt show chipsest or my moniter on device manager
<Rubin> calebme: so mount it :P
<sethk> shreevatsa, back up your drive to another, if you have a big enough drive to do that.  Then update away.  If you don't like the result, revert.
<calebme> but it's not that easy lemme scroll up and figure that part out again
<rob_p> Vegasunderground:  Open a command prompt and type this in, "lspci -v | grep VGA" and hit enter.
<sethk> calebme, I gave you the exact line.  Why are you having a problem?
<shreevatsa> sethk, thanks
<Vegasunderground> were is command prompt?
<sethk> shreevatsa, that's my philosophy.  Don't be afraid, back up!
<calebme> can you repeat it then pleeease....My problem is I am a noob, and windows user 4 life
<garyc> Vegasunderground, the monitor is not the problem.  It is the video card or chip set if itis on your motherboard that matters
<rob_p> Vegasunderground:  Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<sethk> calebme, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /home/calebme/ntfs
<garyc> Vegasunderground, what brand is the computer
<sethk> calebme, again using the directory you said you created, and assuming your home directory is /home/calebme
<sethk> calebme, which it is if your user name is calbeme
<garyc> rob_p, he might not know where the pip charecter is
<Xcerca> has anyone had any trouble with alsa devices ?
<Pygi> what problems do you have?
<rob_p> garyc:  I was hoping he could just copy and paste it in the terminal :-)
<Xcerca> i just can't get my sound card to work
<sethk> Xcerca, no doubt many people have.  but I don't think that is really what you want to ask.  :)
<garyc> rob_p, that good  we might have to explain that as well
<Pygi> Xcerca: any details about your sound card?
<Pygi> maybe it's sound is lowered to min ? :)
<Xcerca> Creative Labs Audigy 4
<__keeb> !wine
<rob_p> garyc:  :-)
<Pygi> gee :/
<Xcerca> it is recognized as Audigy 2 , but thats ok
<Xcerca> they use the same driver  emu10k1  ...
<Pygi> Xcerca: ah, yes, I heard of some problems using Creative Labs cards
<sethk> Xcerca, you probably already know this, but did you bring up a mixer and check that the sound is not muted and the levels are not all at zero?
<Pygi> sethk: :)
<morzel> goooood morning
<Pygi> mornin' morzel
<derrickw> hey i'm signing up for transgaming; is ubuntu based on debian?
<sethk> Pygi, I've seen that happen.  the sound hardware is detected and installed perfectly, but you don't hear anything because the volume is all the way down.
<n0odl3> derrickw: yes
<sethk> Pygi, and it isn't intuitive for the installer to do that.  :)
<derrickw> thanks; i thought so, but i wanted to be sure
<n0odl3> derrickw: all you have to do is get the .deb file of pointtoplay
<Xcerca> yes,  i also read a forum and a guy made his work by showing every setting (about 80) and then increase them all to full...
<Pygi> sethk: I know :) scroll up, I told him that :)
<Xcerca> i did that...
<garyc> rob_p, he disapeared
<sethk> Pygi, ok, I missed that, then.  :)
<rob_p> garyc:  appears that way...
<Pygi> derrickw: yup, ubuntu is bassed on debian :)
<holycow> heh
<holycow> dia is still at 0.94
<garyc> rob_p, I have a webmin login error 403 forbidden You are not authorized to view this page.  Help??   I never even got a login screen
<holycow> i think dev on that project has ground to a halt looong ago
<Xcerca> in alsamixer is there a way to change your device ?
<rob_p> garyc:  ...got sucked in by the big, black, console... :-)
<garyc> rob_p, do you know webmin
<Gunlance> ok wow this is calebme, there was a huge power outage
<rob_p> garyc:  Are you behind a proxy?
<rob_p> garyc:  Or better, is Webmin being accessed via a proxy?
<Gunlance> of you could send me that command again, that would most excellent
<Xcerca> is there a way to see all of the arguments for a command ?
<Gunlance> if*
<garyc> rob_p, right now I am just trying toget going local  --  got two machines
<Xcerca> like     alsamixer /?
<Xcerca> or somthing ?
<rob_p> garyc:  So you are connecting to https://localhost:10000 or something similar?
<rob_p> garyc:  Webmin uses SSL so don't forget to use https.
<Pygi> Xcerca: sorry, don't  know how to change your card in alsamixer :/
<Xcerca> thats ok,    i am reading the web page.....
<garyc> rob_p, I installed it on the linux box  then I put in https://192.168.1.102;10000 and got the big error   I don't even get a login
<holycow> heh edubuntu is nifty
<rob_p> garyc:  Did you mean to put that semicolon between the address and the port?  It should be a colon.
<natalie> hey all... I just downloaded the latest breezy badger (the iso file) how do i burn it to cd to get it to install?
<cafuego> garyc: Note the diiference between ':' and ';'.
<garyc> rob_p, that was a :10000 not ;10000
<Severian> garyc, try a colon, not a semicolon
<rob_p> garyc:  Ok.
<g00r0n> i am so impressed w/ ubuntu
<locomorto> natalie: are you on windows?
<Pygi> natalie: you can burn it using k3b or gnome-baker or just use cdrecord
<Pygi> if your on linux
<rabeldable> garyc: is apache running?
<derrickw> natalie - you have to use a burning program that supports iso burning
<garyc> rob_p, no
<rob_p> garyc:  Are you sure that Webmin is running?
<natalie> lol I'm on ubuntu
<Pygi> well, use k3b or gnome-baker
<natalie> okies :)
<cafuego> natalie: Just right-click the ISO and choose 'Burn to disc...'
<locomorto> natalie: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<dducko> right click on the image and burn to cd
<Pygi> natalie: apt-get install k3b
<dducko> Burn it at like 8x for the best results
<locomorto> Pygi: k3b is overkill
<cafuego> Pygi: is being far too difficult
<Gunlance> sethk you there?
<Pygi> gee, several people suggesting different things :)
<rob_p> garyc:  How did you install it?  Did you use apt-get?
<garyc> rob_p, did restart several times after goofing with miniserv.conf
<Pygi> locomorto: yup, cdrecord is the best :)
<dducko> Right Click and Burn to CD is the easiest
<locomorto> dducko: but does that work in hoary?
<garyc> rob_p, install via synaptic
<rabeldable> garyc: from command line run the following         netstat -na | grep LIST
<dducko> Umm.. Yeah I burnt my Breezy cds in hoary
<cafuego> natalie: dducko is right though, don't burn it at more then 8X speed.
<rob_p> garyc:  Does, "ps -A | grep miniserv" show that it's indeed running?
<__keeb> !xwin
<rabeldable> garyc: check for port 10000
<ubotu> Not a clue, __keeb
<__keeb> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is, like, an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<rabeldable> !xorg
<ubotu> well, xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Gunlance> can anyone do me a favor scroll up and copy and paste whatever sethk typed, before I disconnected as "calebme" it;s about mounting NTFS
<rob_p> garyc:  sudo netstat -tlpn | grep 10000
<garyc> checking  -----
<__keeb> !wine
<Severian> natalie, what cd burner do you have?  Depending on the model, even 8x could be too high.  I  burned mine at 16x on a Plextor and it did fine.
<Pygi> gee, how much advices for a 'simple' cd burnin'
<sethk> Gunlance, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /home/calebme/ntfs
<nicholaspaul> i got a problem with my network - my other ubuntu box is on, but this one can't see the others... isn't there somewhere like in smb.conf I'm meant to add this machine to my network?
<natalie> lol i have no clue... but i just did the apt get thingie, and it downloaded the files then gave me an error
<sethk> Gunlance, if your ubuntu user name isn't calebme, substitute /home/your-user-name/ntfs
<Gunlance> thank you, sorry about the..power outage thing
<Gunlance> no it is
<rabeldable> Gunlance:  sethk it's really quite simple, just mount -t type /dev/whatever /mount/point   :)
<Pygi> natalie: what error?
<Pygi> natalie: what have you apt-geted?
<Pygi> natalie: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker ???
<holycow> *ooo* xaos is fun
<Gunlance> it's me that does not understand it's simplicity rabeldable <_<;
<Pygi> natalie: you used that?
<Gunlance> thanks seth, but uhm, browsing to that folder, it is locked for me
<Gunlance> how do I unlock it
<sethrd> Hey guys. Would a 2.4.21 kernel be ok to use with Ubuntu? Read about massive problems with external Mice on Dell laptops, which would explain all the problems I've been having.
<Pygi> in so many advices everyone forgot sudo :/
<natalie> yuppers gnomebaker
<Pygi> natalie: you used sudo? and what error did It gave you?
<nicholaspaul> anyone know what i'm doing wrong on my network?
<rabeldable> Gunlance:  you could always edit the /etc/fstab and add a new line at the bottom in the same format as all of the other disk filesystems you have but with the specifics that your working with
<rabeldable> Gunlance: then type:    mount /path/to/directory
<garyc> rob_p, ps -A | grep miniserv    yielded   >   8665 ?        00:00:00 miniserv.pl
<eliphas_> 'orning everyone
<Gunlance> So i have a folder I just made, that I don't have permission to access it, how do I give myself permission
<natalie> "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<natalie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<natalie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<natalie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<natalie> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<natalie> natalie@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<natalie> Reading package lists... Done
<natalie> Building dependency tree... Done
<natalie> gnomebaker is already the newest version.
<natalie> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 118 not upgraded.
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<natalie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<natalie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<natalie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<nicholaspaul> natalie - pls use !pastebin
<Pygi> natalie: don't use backports :P and DONT FLOOD CHANNEL XD
<natalie> lol it gave me an ass load
<Gunlance> oh god natalie STOP!
<sethrd> http://pastebin.com/435159
<natalie> sorry :(
<Madpilot> natalie: there are no more mirrormax repos...
<rob1> what is the default mp3/music app in a fresh install of ubuntu?
<rabeldable> Gunlance: did you get that last message?
<natalie> huh?
<Pygi> natalie: edit /etc/sources.list and disable backports
<sethrd> Anyone care to help? Trying to compile a 2.4 kernel on an Inspiron 8100 to stop mouse issues.
<Madpilot> !tell natalie about backports
<Severian> nicholaspaul, what do you mean, they can't see it?  Can you ping the other box?  Are you trying to mount a samba share from it, or what?
<Pygi> and disable that mirrormax.net
<nicholaspaul> rob1 probably Totem, but you'll want to get something else - like xmms or beep
<garyc> sudo netstat -tlpn | grep 10000     yielded  >  tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10000           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     8665/perl
<sethrd> rob1: Rhythmbox is.
<rob1> nicholaspaul, thanks, I have so much stuff installed I forget what it came with
<bent> when running the ubuntu live(breezy badger) i press enter to default boot and it getts to the language select and it doesnt respond to my keyboard
<garyc> rob_p, sudo netstat -tlpn | grep 10000     yielded  >  tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10000           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     8665/perl
<sethrd> http://pastebin.com/435159
<sethrd> Anyone care to help? Trying to compile a 2.4 kernel on an Inspiron 8100 to stop mouse issues.
<nicholaspaul> Severian, yea, i can ping and ssh, but cant see under 'xffm'
<rob1> sethrd, how sure are you?
<Gunlance> So i have a folder I just made, that I don't have permission to access it, how do I give myself permission?
<sethrd> rob1: Positive.
<rob_p> garyc:  Good!  Then it seems to be up.
<nicholaspaul> no rob1
<Pygi> natalie: have you edited /etc/sources.list now?
<rob1> umm..
<natalie> pygi, I'm working it
<sethk> Gunlance, sudo chmod a+rw /home/whatever/wherever
<Pygi> kk
<Severian> nicholaspaul, I have never heard of xffm
<nicholaspaul> Severian, yea trying to mount a samba share.
<Madpilot> Gunlance: with "chown" or "chmod" - try "man chown" for info
<sethrd> Rhythmbox is the default music player on a fresh install of Ubuntu, yes.
<sethk> Gunlance, or, sudo chown you /home/whatever/wherever
* rob1 wants to add something to the starter guide about it
<nicholaspaul> xffm is the kubuntu file browser.
<rob_p> garyc:  So when you try to visit https://localhost:10000, what exactly do you get?
<nicholaspaul> Severian, its like 'network places' but for kubuntu
<natalie> pygi, when it opens for editing, should it be an empty file?
<rabeldable> !unix
<ubotu> rabeldable: I haven't a clue
<garyc> natalie, hey natalie the backports for breeay are not up yet.   uncheck backports in your repository
<Pygi> no, it should not be empty :/
<rob1> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bent> input from anyone? when running the ubuntu live(breezy badger) i press enter to default boot and it getts to the language select and it doesnt respond to my keyboard
<rob1> !music
<ubotu> rob1: Syntax error in line 1
<rob1> grr
<Severian> nicholaspaul, I mount samba shares from one ubuntu box to another all the time.  I should be able to help you.
<garyc> rob_p, I rob_p have a webmin login error 403 forbidden You are not authorized to view this page.  Help??   I never even got a login screen
<bent> im on a hp laptop
<Gunlance> the directory I am giving it...it says that it does not exist...but it does O_o
<nicholaspaul> cool Severian  :) from my other boxes it works fine, but i cant seem to do it on my ppc(this one!)
<sethrd> Gunlance: correct capitalization?
<Gunlance> yeah...
<rob_p> garyc:  That is odd!  Is the miniserv.conf file at it's defaults?
<sethrd> Spaces in the name at all?
<rabeldable> Gunlance:  use the tab key on your eyboard to auto complete your filenames... it saves alot of trouble with typos
<Pygi> can anyone please copy/paste sources.list to natalie???
<Severian> nicholaspaul, so, the box that has the problem is where you are trying to mount the share, or is it where the share resides?
<HappyFool> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Pygi> at pastebin ofcourse :)
<Pygi> ok, natalie, listen to ubotu :)
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  this box (the problem one) is trying to mount a share on another box.
<sethrd> http://pastebin.com/435159
<HappyFool> !easysource
<ubotu> methinks easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sethrd> Anyone care to help? Trying to compile a 2.4 kernel on an Inspiron 8100 to stop mouse issues.
<garyc> rob_p, yes  I changed nothing
<Gunlance> ok the folder is in /home/ntfs/ and I am typing into the terminal sudo chmod a+rw /home/ntfs/
<Severian> nicholaspaul, , I gather you are running xfce as your desktop.  Is that right?
<garyc> rob_p, I did do a changepass.pl  to set the root password
<vbgunz> hello everyone... How do I change my splashscreen on login... Not the login theme but the little splashbox that loads in the middle after logging in?
<nicholaspaul> actually right now i'm using fluxbox :-)
<nicholaspaul> Severian,
<Gunlance> but that directory can not be found
<sethrd> vbgunz: Launch config editor from Applications -> System Tools.
<transgress> hey will gnome volume manager auto mount a hard drive i'm about to add to my computer?  as that's gonna annoy me as it needs formatting...
<nicholaspaul> Severian, but i have gnome and kde installed too.
<vbgunz> sethrd:  ->configuration->splash screen?
<natalie> pygi, it won't let me save the file
<sethrd> vbgunz: No.
<sethrd> vbgunz: Launch the Configuration Editor.
<garyc> rob_p, I added an additional user to miniserv.users and set the passwd on the user as well
<vbgunz> sethrd: sethrd ok done
<vbgunz> sethrd:  apps->gnome-session->splash_image?
<sethrd> vbgunz: Go into apps -> gnome-session  -> options
<sethrd> Yeah, that is it.
<nicholaspaul> transgress, probably not. you will need to add it to fstab .
<natalie> I'm sorry for being such a problem
<transgress> nicholaspaul: cool thanks that's what i needed to know
<nicholaspaul> natalie, nah, everyone has problems;)
<sethrd> vbgunz: Point it to image you want to show up.
<nicholaspaul> np transgress
<vanberge> could anybody point me to the 'good repositories' ?  i.e. so i can add mp3 playback, dvd capability, acrobat reader, etc. ?
<nicholaspaul> transgress, thats been my experience anyway.
<sethrd> !repo
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, sethrd
<sethrd> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Madpilot> natalie: did you see the URL that'll help with fixing your repositories list?
<Severian> nicholaspaul, OK, to start with can you test to see if you can mount the samba share into your filesystem?   create a dummy directory.  e.g.,   mkdir /home/user/testmount      then do   sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.111/sharename  /home/user/testmount       You will need to have the smbfs package installed.
<rob_p> garyc:  Did it work before setting any passwords?
<vbgunz> sethrd: I knew that :P I guess I was asking if there was an interface for it to browse splash images and change them on the fly... I heard of gnome-splash-manager *but* couldn't find it with apt-get or synaptic...
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  from the problem box?
<sethrd> vbgunz: Launch synaptic and search for art gnome.
<Severian> nicholaspaul,  Does that make sense to you?  You need to substitute in the ip address  of the machine that has the samba share and your user name.
<vbgunz> sethrd: ok
<sethrd> vbgunz: I believe the program is called gnome-arts-manager.
<natalie> madpilot, i did, i copied the taxt part from the page, and pasted it into the /etc/blah blah and it won't let me save the file
<Severian> nicholaspaul, Yes, from the problem box.
<vbgunz> sethrd: will report back, give me a minute
<garyc> rob_p, I do https://192.168.1.102:10000 and get "you might not havepermission with the credintials you supplied
<nicholaspaul> Severian, yea that makes sense. jus gimme a sec :)
<garyc> rob_p, and no it has not ever worked yet.  I installed it today
<sethrd> vbgunz: Actually.
<Gunlance> ok the terminal says that the permissions have been changed to read only, yet I still cannot access it
<sethrd> vbgunz: You want to get gnome-splashscreen-manager.
<vbgunz> sethrd: I couldn't find art*... ok will look that one now... Thanks!
<garyc> rob_p, I added the passwords as an attempt to fox it
<sethrd> vbgunz: Also, the program I was talking about is called gnome-art.
<sethrd> vbgunz: You can use it to install things right off the art.gnome.org site.
<garyc> rob_p, that's fix it
<vbgunz> sethrd: thats nice... what theme do you have?
<rob_p> garyc:  For some reason, your browser is sending credentials automatically!  The only time I see this behavior is when going through a proxy to access a protected location.  The proxy seems to provide default credentials (which obviously fails) producing the same error you see.
<sethrd> vbgunz: I go minimal with Metabox.
<sethrd> vbgunz: Plain darkish blue background and clearlook controls.
<vbgunz> I have a nice one... Blended with Nuova icons pack... it looks really great... just found a nice splash screen on gnome-look... http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31414
<sethrd> vbgunz: Basic GNOME icons.
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  i get a 'session setup failed' error
<rabeldable> sethrd: are you still having compile problems?
<vbgunz> would like to check it out... :P
<sethrd> rabeldable: Yeah, I am.
<vbgunz> thank you sethrd!
<sethrd> Sure thing vbgunz. I know looks mean a lot.
<rabeldable> sethrd:  send me the link to a pastbin with the following output
<vanberge> Severian, appreciate the help...   i know how to add repos, i'm just trying to find out which ones to add to get access to the restricted formats
<rabeldable> sethrd: uname -a
<Severian> nicholaspaul, which step were you on?
<rabeldable> sethrd: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nicholaspaul> Severian, when i typed 'sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.101 /home/nick/test '
<Madpilot> natalie: you need to use "sudo" to open that file, that gives you the ability to edit it
<Severian> vanberge, is your goal to be able to play media files?  If so, adding repositories is not the suggested way.
<vbgunz> sethrd: yup... I am not crazy about looks and wouldn't sacrifice performance for it *but* I think I have a nice blend of eye candy going on... I just tried stronglooks which is nice *but* it doesn't really pay too much attention borders giving everything an almost square bulky beveled look... otherwise it is nice :)
<__keeb> vanberge, sudo apt-get install vlc
<vanberge> Severian, my goal is to follow ubuntuguide.org, adding most of those functions.  But, that guide is for Hoary.
<__keeb> you will be able to play all..
<nicholaspaul> vanberge,  you can find the right guide under 'yelp'
<Severian> nicholaspaul, what happens if you ping 192.168.0.101
<rob1> vanberge, see help.ubuntu.com
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  i get thru fine, and when i ssh too
<garyc> rob_p, how doI deal with the proxy   disable it  etc???
<Madpilot> vanberge: ubuntuguide is not up do date at all
<rob1> vanberge, the starterguide is the breezy version
<sethrd> rabeldable: http://pastebin.com/435168
<Severian> vanberge, let me try something.  It may take two tries.
<natalie> madpilot, okies... saved... try the install again?
<rob_p> garyc:  Are you running a proxy?
<sethrd> rabeldable: One sec. Let me join with a window I can resize.
<Severian> ubotu, tell vanberge about RestrictedFormats
<Pygi> natalie: you had to use sudo to open it
<Pygi> natalie: sudo nano /etc/sources.list
<garyc> rob_p, It is a windows machine with time warrner cable behind a linksys router
<rabeldable> sethrd:  one more sorry...
<rabeldable> sethrd:  lsmod
<Pygi> natalie: once you edit it click CTRL+X
<Pygi> and save it :)
<Madpilot> natalie: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto will walk you thru it all
<Severian> nicholaspaul, and did you add the smbfs package from apt-get?
<Pygi> sorry, but I am mostl afk :/
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  i did yes.
<vbgunz> rop_p I love youZ!
<vbgunz> rob_p: :P
<sethrd> http://pastebin.com/435169
<nicholaspaul> oo i feel the lurv
<garyc> rob_p, but both machines are local to each other on the same net hardwire to ports on the router
<rob_p> garyc:  So let me make sure I understand correctly.  You are accessing the Linux box that has Webmin installed, from your local pc (running Windows), via a linksys router?
<rob_p> garyc:  Oh.
<Severian> nicholaspaul, does the samba share require a user id and password?
<vanberge> Severian, tyvm
<vbgunz> whats up with synaptic *not* creating shortcuts with installed apps? Is this a bug?
<garyc> rob_p, yes
<nicholaspaul> Severian, oops, i'm back!!
<sethrd> rabeldable: You get my link?
<sethrd> vbgunz: Give it a sec, it should.
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  so yea, i installed smbfs
<Severian> vanberge, did that give you enough information.
<rabeldable> sethrd: is there a reason why your compiling 2.4.21 specifically?
<rabeldable> sethrd: got the links
<Severian> nicholaspaul, does the samba share require a user id and password?
<Madpilot> vbgunz: only apps with .desktop files will get menu entries
<nicholaspaul> yea it does Severian
<sethrd> rabeldable: 2.6 has issues on Dell laptops, ACPI, and SpeedStep. 2.4 doesn't.
<bent> does no one know of anything to help?
<Severian> nicholaspaul, don't tell me what they are, but let me give you a revised command.
<rabeldable> sethrd: latest stable kernel is 2.4.32
<nicholaspaul> ok Severian
<vbgunz> Madpilot: how do I know this before hand? I just found two shortcuts sethrd... I guess I needed the patience...
<rabeldable> sethrd: thats the latest 2.4 branch
<vanberge> Severian, i think so... yes
<garyc> rob_p, the two machines are connected to ports in the switch  and both are supplied internet buy the router
<sethrd> rabeldable: Oh, well, I already have a config for 2.4.21. Friend of mine has EXACT same system, and he just sent his over to me.
<rob_p> garyc:  I'm guessing that your Windows box is running some sort of an anonymizing proxy or something that could be interfering.  Do you have another pc from which you can try it?
<Madpilot> vbgunz: you could use "Install Applications" rather than Synaptic for some things - everything that shows up in Install Apps has a menu entry
<ghostpsalm> Apt-Get says it cannot find package 'bin86' though it's on the breezy package list?
<rabeldable> sethrd: did you friend compile 2.4 on a 2.6 system?
<bent> anyone please?
<sethrd> rabeldable: No. Would that be a problem? It's complaining about ASM.
<nicholaspaul> whats wrong bent?
<bent> when running the new ubuntu live i press enter to default boot it goes through the verbose load process then when it gets to the language select it doesnt respond to my keyboard on my hp laptop
<vbgunz> Madpilot: thanks, you're right... Was just curious about Synaptic as I found sometimes a menu item was not created... this usually happens after installing a bunch of stuff... something will not get picked up...
<Pygi> natalie: hope you'll make it eventually :)
<garyc> rob_p, yes I did that on my notebook (winXP) which is in the 3rd port on the switch
<rabeldable> sethrd: I think you might have a gcc problem
<nicholaspaul> bent- eeks. sorry, i dont know.  (worth a shot tho) you could post on the forum.
<rob_p> garyc:  Same results I presume?
<sethrd> http://pastebin.com/435159
<rabeldable> sethrd:  gcc -v
<bent> thanks
<nicholaspaul> np
<Severian> nicholaspaul, OK,  then do   sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.111/sharename  /home/nick/test  -o username=theusername,password=thepassword               I noticed that you left the share name off.  You need to add that.
<sethrd> rabeldable: gcc version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<Madpilot> vbgunz: right click on a package in Synaptic, select Properties - one of the tabs will show you where all the isntalled files of that package went
<nicholaspaul> ok thx Severian - trying it now.
<Severian> nicholaspaul, OK,  then do   sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.101/sharename  /home/nick/test  -o username=theusername,password=thepassword
<rob_p> garyc:  Then I'm out of suggestions at the moment!  Unfortunately I don't have Webmin installed and can't help you troubleshoot the issue any further.  If I think of anything else to try, I'll chime in...
<ghostpsalm> Apt-get says it cannot find the package 'bin86'; though it's on the package list?
<vbgunz> Madpilot: I usually do that :P
<garyc> rob_p, hey I think you are on to something.  both win pcs where set to detect proxy settings
<natalie> thank everyone... I'm praying I'll eventually get it lol
<rob_p> garyc:  Set them to direct connection to Internet and try again.
<garyc> rob_p, I unchecked that box in the connection tab and rebooted
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  its waiting.......oops, timeout
<rob_p> garyc:  That will also speed things up for you if you aren't using an auto-configuring proxy :-)
<nicholaspaul> Severian, darn. connection failed.
<g00r0n> what do u think is the best web developement environment program for building websites?
<RuffianSoldier> i want a very minimal install of KDE - i dont want the games and all taht crap - just the DE - which packages should I download
<nicholaspaul> oh Severian  i missed the sharename!!! hang on
<rabeldable> sethrd: http://www.kerneltraffic.org/kernel-traffic/kt20050608_314.html
<rabeldable> sethrd: goto point 5
<Madpilot> g00r0n: try Bluefish or Screem, they're both good
<nicholaspaul> g00r0n personally? Jedit.
<sethrd> rabeldable: Ah, I see. Well, how can I do this?
<nicholaspaul> Severian, nah, i cant get it.
<rob_p> garyc:  I don't know why IE has that selected by default.  A vast majority of users are NOT in fact, behind an auto-configuring proxy.  IE has to sit there and timeout on "detecting proxy settings" before trying to go direct.  It really sucks.
<Severian> nicholaspaul, what happens now?
<sethrd> rabeldable: GCC 2.95 is in apt.
<rabeldable> sethrd: wait a sec
<rob_p> garyc:  Anyway, brb...
<nicholaspaul> Severian, i get a timeout on ports 445 and 139 "error connecting to [ip]  7376: conection to ] ip]  failed SMB connection failed.
<garyc> rob_p,  I agree except when I jump around to different wireless nets the detect proxy thing gets me connected
<transgress> okay when fdisk'ing the new drive i installed i get this warning
<transgress> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 3736.
<transgress> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<transgress> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<rabeldable> sethrd: install gcc3.1 in a seperate directory
<cafuego> transgress: It'll be fine.
<sethrd> rabeldable: How?
<transgress> cafuego: okay just making sure as i've seen that once before on a drive that soon after died.
<rabeldable> sethrd: then set your environment varaibles appropriatley
<cafuego> transgress: it has nothing to do with reliability and everything with x86 being REALLY shit.
<nicholaspaul> x86 is shit?????
<rabeldable> sethrd: download the source, configure it to install in /usr/local/gcc3 and make; make install
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: yes, it really is.
<nicholaspaul> cafuego, oh. so you prefer ppc?
<Severian> nicholaspaul, I have not seen that problem.  I suspect a firewall setting is the culprit.  How good are you at iptables?
<cafuego> transgress: It's to do with older bioses not being able to boot from a partition past cylinder 1024.
<nicholaspaul> Severian, ip-who? !:D
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: Anything really that doesn't have idiotic limits buiult-in.
<cafuego> !info gcc-3.1
<Kmirno> Hello
<Kmirno> someone in USA .
<Kmirno> ?
<rob_p> garyc:  Back!
<nicholaspaul> Severian, i dont have a firewall installed, AFAIK,
<Kmirno> Could someone in USA please wget http://tools.letsgozik.com/bigtest and tell me the ko/s rate ? (don't need to d/l it fully, just need the rate)
<cafuego> sethrd: You want gcc 3.1? Why?
<sethrd> rabeldable: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/gcc3 ?
<nicholaspaul> cafuego, oh right. so ppc is ok?
<sethrd> cafuego: Compiling a 2.4 kernel.
<Kmirno> hello ? someone in USA ?
<vbgunz> Kmirno: whatsup
<Kmirno> vbgunz: could you please wget http://tools.letsgozik.com/bigtest and tell me the ko/s rate ? (don't need to d/l it fully, just need the rate)
<__keeb> !wine
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: To a certain extent
<rabeldable> sethrd: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/
<Kmirno> vbgunz: we get awful rates from europe
<yinon> Hello
<yinon> i got a booting problem
<cafuego> sethrd: 2.95 should be Ok for that.
<yinon> can someone help?
<rabeldable> sethrd:  ./configure --help
<Severian> nicholaspaul, iptables is the network filter that stops certain ports.  Iptables is certainly on your machine, and who knows how it is configured.  I am not a wiz at that, but let me look and see if I can find something simple.    First, try   telnet 192.168.0.101:139
<vbgunz> well, I am only on a 1.5MB down... I am hitting 125KB a sec steady
<Kmirno> vbgunz: thank you very much
<vbgunz> Kmirno: no problem, I am sure it might go faster... My connection isn;t the best
<nicholaspaul> ok Severian
<rabeldable> sethrd: this is not an easy task... you should read the docs for the version you download.. I think anything 3.x should work fine for you
<rob_p> garyc:  Well anyway, as I said, if that didn't help, I'm out of suggestions at the moment.  Good luck with it though!
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  telnet could not resolve  - name or serve not know.
<nicholaspaul> known.
<cafuego> sethrd: Building gcc is bloody awful.
<transgress> cafuego: how are ya?  i haven't talked to you in a long time.
<yinon> i installed ubuntu, and i chose not to put grub on the MBR but to boot from floppy. now if i boot my pc without the floppy i get "Missing operating system". when i boot with it i can boot to Windows. how can i make it boot windows as default again?
<sethrd> rabeldable: As much as I hate to say this, I'm tempted to go back to pure Debian. Only thing is, wireless is only connection I have right now, so there will be a few problems with that.
<cafuego> sethrd: Avoid like plague if at all possible.
<Kmirno> vbgunz: I get 32kb/s from france :/ (I should get 1mo/s)
<cafuego> transgress: It's yuch
<garyc> rob_p, the reboot with detect proxy turned off did not help  --  I am going to try mozilla fire fox
<sethrd> cafuego: I wish I could, but I need to build a 2.4 kernel, and gcc4 can't do that.
<vbgunz> Kmirno: I was pretty steady...
<rob_p> garyc:  Good call!
<markuman>  Option "NoLogo" "boolean" - should i change "boolean" in "off" or "disable" ???
<rabeldable> sethrd:  its not that bad... really.  But you need to check out the docs so your familiar there is good info in there
<cafuego> sethrd: Nono, 2.95 *can*
<yinon> i installed ubuntu, and i chose not to put grub on the MBR but to boot from floppy. now if i boot my pc without the floppy i get "Missing operating system". when i boot with it i can boot to Windows. how can i make it boot windows as default again?
<Kmirno> vbgunz: some transit IP issue betwee our two contries I guess ..
<cafuego> sethrd: Which Ubuntu version are you on?
<sethrd> cafuego: Breezy.
<cafuego> sethrd: Well, gcc 4 isn't even sued for prebuilt breezy kernels. Would gcc 3.4 do?
<vbgunz> Kmirno: maybe... Try Google Accelerator?
<cafuego> !info gcc-2.95 breezy
<ubotu> gcc-2.95: (The GNU C compiler), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 1:2.95.4-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 915 kB, Installed size: 2292 kB
<sethrd> cafuego: For building a 2.4 kernel, not sure.
<Kmirno> vbgunz: what's that ?
<cafuego> sethrd: 2.95 is *certain* to built it just fine; just apt-get install it.
<rabeldable> anything 3.x should compile 2.4
<vbgunz> Kmirno: oh it is not for Linux :(
<calebme> So how do I start playing Mp3's, and I just want to use Music Player or Rythm Box whatever it's name is
<Madpilot> calebme: you'll need to install the mp3 codecs first
<Kmirno> vbgunz: well a wget on a 100mbit/s link should do it it you know ...
<cafuego> sethrd: building ones own gcc involves about three compiler runs, it's not pretty :-)
<garyc> rob_p, as a a last ditch effort I should open up port 10000 on my router and get you to try it from out there
<rabeldable> sethrd:  if you do apt-get make sure you know where its putting everything
<Pygi> calembe: install multimedia codecs
<calebme> where do I get those, I searched mp3 codec, in synaptec theres a ton
<Pygi> if you want I can give ya shell script to install them all for you
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vbgunz> you're connect to the net is faster than 1.5 and your hitting 30KB down steady?
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  is there a way to check iptables?
<Madpilot> calebme: see ubotu above ^^^
<Kmirno> vbgunz: 100mbit/s up/down sync steady
<Kmirno> vbgunz: (useing a server for that)
<Severian> nicholaspaul, I am looking for a quick way to do that now.
<rob_p> garyc:  I'd be happy to try.  I don't need a login or password either.  Just getting the page to show up would be all you need.
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  oh cool! Thanks!!!!
<vbgunz> no way... something is definitely wrong... you on an OC3 or something else equivalent? You should rock that download in no time...
<rabeldable> sethrd:  i'll install 3.1 with you, I'll just remove it after I'm done and you'll compile your kernel
<Kmirno> vbgunz: fiber 8 GBPS BGP4
<garyc> rob_p, I had to reinstall fire fox   one moment
<Kmirno> vbgunz: (not at home i'm mpassing throught a server)
<cafuego> rabeldable: Why shouldn't he just use the packaged 2.95 or 3.4?
<sethrd> rabeldable: I think I'm just going to apt, since I don't really have much time.
<Kmirno> vbgunz: jhome I have ADSL .. 15Mbit/s down 1mbit/s up
<yinon> Can someone please help me?
<HappyFool> yinon: what version of windows?
<vbgunz> Kmirno: not sure why your connection is shot to that file...
<n0odl3> how do i check all my directories for a certain file like a torrent for example?
<rabeldable> sethrd: apt-get method "might" break some other things you have pre-installed
<Kmirno> vbgunz: maybe was temporary let me try again
<sethrd> rabeldable: Haven't really installed anything.
<HappyFool> yinon: do you still have the windows CD?
<n0odl3> does anyone know
<n0odl3> ?
<yinon> nope
<sethrd> Running on more or less a fresh install.
<vbgunz> Kmirno: yeah, no way, thats impossible
<HappyFool> yinon: ah
<HappyFool> yinon: the solution is to run the MS program 'fixmbr', but I'm not sure how you'll do that without a windows cd
<vbgunz> I am on a .7 dial up connection compared to you... not even... more like .007 dial up...
<rabeldable> sethrd: you have a running system... with packages installed and you don't have any other version of gcc right...
<yinon> isn't it availabe on the net?
<HappyFool> yinon: maybe you can run it after booting into windows via the floppy; not sure where you'll get it though
<emile> n0odl3: use find in a terminal window, use man find to see all the options
<n0odl3> emile: man? but thats just a manual page...
<n0odl3> oh
<HappyFool> yinon: i don't know if you can download it; check on microsoft.com
<n0odl3> crap
<n0odl3> well it would be nice to know the command
<yinon> Thanks...
<sethrd> rabeldable: Well, I got build essentials and bin86, since I tried compiling it earlier.
<rabeldable> sethrd: apt-get will probably do what you want but there could be some unknowns after its done
<Kmirno> vbgunz: hum ... tryed 3 ISP ... home ISP : 32 ko/s, server 10Mbit/s sync : ~80-100 ko:s not steady , server 100 Mbit/s sync : ~60-100ko/s not steady
<sethrd> rabeldable: I guess I'll take my chances.
<Vegasunderground> having some audio and video troubles
<Kmirno> vbgunz: seems there's a perring or transit issue
<rabeldable> sethrd: and you will still have to change your environment to accomodate the 2.95 gcc libraries
<cafuego> Kmirno: It'll also vary per how many downloads are ruhning at once.
<garyc> rob_p, are you there
<Vegasunderground> hey garyc
<cafuego> rabeldable: Not for a kernel; not on the precompiled gcc.
<rob_p> garyc:  Yes.
<vbgunz> Kmirno: damn bro, what is the file anyway? You don't have to answer that if you don't want too... Is it a test file?
<Kmirno> cafuego: there's pretty much nothing running on it .. ~1mbit/s it's supposed to be a 10mbit:s server
<cafuego> sethrd: All you need to do is set CC and HOSTCC to 'gcc-2.95' in the Makefile
<garyc> rob_p, I got it.  firefox reported that 192.168.1.100 was denyed
<Kmirno> vbgunz: yes test file
<cafuego> Kmirno: It flipped between 20 and 125Kb/s from here
<SPCcrow> Does anyone know how to setup up a GPS device over a serial connection on Ubunutu?
<Kmirno> cafuego: where are you ? (geographicly)
<Kmirno> cafuego: country*
<garyc> rob_p, went into miniserv.conf and allowed the ip of my windows machine and it worked
<rabeldable> sethrd: have fun!
<SPCcrow> Or atleast how to find out what device the serial port is?
<emile> n0odl3: dunno find options for file extensions myself, but if you're lazy just use find / | grep torrent
<obducter> Hey guys, I'm new to linux. I remember, that there is a way to mount winxp folder, so you can use the files on linux. Could you tell me what to write in console?
<cafuego> Kmirno: Australia
<Kmirno> cafuego: ok
<sethrd> rabeldable: I'm going to do take a dump while this does it's thing
<vbgunz> Kmirno: can you download other big files without a problem? SUSE or FEDORA images (4.G) just to test and make sure it isn't your connection to the file? BTW, the file you're trying to download, is it being ran off your server and are you next to it?
<Vegasunderground> how do I  fix audio? it says some plugins are needed
<garyc> rob_p, that is just a line that that says allow=192.168.1.100
<rob_p> garyc:  Do you have nmap installed?
<rabeldable> TOO MUCH INFORMATION! thx
<Kmirno> cafuego: vbgunz thank you for your help I'll adres the issuezs to the owner.
<holycow> man
<vbgunz> Kmirno: ok, good luck, hope the owner fixes it, thats crazy
<rob_p> garyc:  Oh, cool!
<Kmirno> vbgunz: what do you mean ?
<sethrd> My one question for I start this though.....
<holycow> yet another box that refuses to have hotplug services start up
<holycow> weeeeird
<garyc> rob_p, no I took out all the modules and just installed webmin alone to try to fix it
<obducter> Could somebody tell me, how to use winxp folders on ubuntu?
<Kmirno> vbgunz: it's from a server in USA i do not own. It's a plain 1000MO file
<vbgunz> Kmirno: it is not your connection to the file... or is it your connection that is acting funny?
<sethrd> Does Ubuntu have any problems running on a 2.4 kernel? I haven't read anything about problems, unless I was using LVM or EVSM.
<vbgunz> Kmirno: oh
<rob_p> garyc:  So it's now working?
<garyc> rob_p, now that I have a login I will put in all the modules that I want
<rabeldable> sethrd:  I thought you had a friend running that setup?
<Kmirno> vbgunz: I have a 100 mbit/s sybnc steady with anything else .. i's with that server we have issues
<liquidboy> how do i automatically mount my ntfs partition this doesn't work: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs nls=utf8, umask=0222 0 0
<sethrd> rabeldable: I do, but he is sleeping. He sent me his config night, after I installed.
<rob_p> garyc:  Glad you got it sorted out!
<garyc> rob_p, yes!!   yes!!!  buddy   it's  working    thatkyou firefox
<Kmirno> vbgunz: the isp of that server tells the owner it should be 10mbit/s but we see it doesn't get better than 1mbit/s
<sethk> sethrd, I've seen no 2.4 problems
<sethrd> sethk: AWESOME NAME!
<Vegasunderground> guys were would  go to get an MP3 plugin for Music Player or Totem?
<rabeldable> sethrd: personally I think your allways going to have problems going forward if you use that config.  You will always have to change paths and varaibles and config files to point to all of your custom places... will it work, probably
<sethk> sethrd, getting common, though
<vbgunz> Kmirno: I understand... yes, best tell the owner he/she might not be getting where they're paying for... Right about now across the US I wouldn't think is a peak time for traffic... Maybe continue testing it...
<sethk> rabeldable, that's true, although you should only have to migrate the config once, no?
<Severian> nicholaspaul, Sorry, I have not come up with anything yet.  I may have to continue this later.  There is obviously some basic problem here.  I have never gotten that kind of problem.  The samba mount alway work.  It is either a firewall on the problem machine of somehthing in the setup of the samba share on the server end.   What operating system are you running on the machine that hosts the samba share?
<rabeldable> i'm not just talking about compiling the kernel... there may be problems with kernel modules that you try to install later
<sethk> rabeldable, that's true.  I would be more inclined to manually change the settings on the 2.6 kernel, using the 2.4 config as documentation
<Severian> nicholaspaul, it isn't xp, is it?
<sethrd> sethk: Well,
<sethrd> sethk: Dell laptops are known to have issues with the 2.6 kernel.
<nicholaspaul> Severian, thanks for looking - i appreciate that. Both machines are Breezy, this one is ppc (ethernet to router),. the other is x86 (wireless).
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  no , no xp ;)
<sethk> sethrd, with the 2.4 kernel as well.
<rabeldable> if he leaves gcc4 in place installing other things should work the same and the apt-get will probably look for with the gcc4 libraries since its breezy and by default 2.6 kernel
<sethk> sethrd, I've run this dell laptop this week on both kernels.
<sethk> rabeldable, that's a good point
<sethrd> sethk: What model?
<sethk> sethrd, D610
<nicholaspaul> aah Severian  let me see if i removed the firewall from this machine .
<sethrd> sethk: i8100 here.
<sethrd> sethk: You have issues with system stalling a lot and mouse freaking out?
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  i had firestarter on here, but i removed it before all thsi happened.
<rabeldable> sethrd:  I must ask.. whats not working on your system with 2.6
<sethk> sethrd, no, not so far.  I've only tested, though, with a usb mouse or the built in stick/pad
<sethk> sethrd, I haven't tested with an external ps/2 mouse
<Severian> nicholaspaul, At my Linux Users Group today, I know one user who uses debian on a PPC machine.  I'll ask him if he connects to any samba shares.  If we make a connection tomorrow or Sunday, maybe I'll know more.
<SPCcrow> anyone have any experience using serial devices on Ubunutu or Linux in general?
<sethrd> sethk: Even using the trackpad I've had it jump and freak out on me.
<sethk> sethrd, is it using the synaptics driver?
<sethrd> rabeldable: Dell's have issues with ACPI and Speed Stepping on 2.6, or so I've been told.
<rabeldable> SPCcrow:  are you trying to connect from or trying to connect to a serial console?
<sethrd> sethk: I hardly use the track pad, but yes, I am.
<nicholaspaul> that would be cool, thx Severian  :) I was worried it was just a line i forgot to add, like in smb.conf or something,but you think its deeper?
<SPCcrow> rabeldable: trying to use a GPS device that has a serial cable
<sethk> sethrd, doesn't matter whether you use it, if the driver is loaded is what matters (comparing your's to mine, that is)
<sethrd> rabeldable: Also, the mouse issue. It likes to jump around a lot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<rabeldable> sethrd:  have you made any adjustments to you xorg.conf file for those problems?
<sethrd> Kernel failed.
<sethk> SPCcrow, I was using it today with a couple of serial connections.  I had to turn on xon/off; after that it worked well.
<sethrd> Needs old dep mod, and I don't have.
<Severian> nicholaspaul, I do.  the reason I started out with a samba mount from the command line is that those are about the simplest and they usually work fine.
<Vegasunderground> Can anyone help me????
<sethrd> rabeldable: I've been reading forum, and no one has any word arounds.
<sethk> sethrd, you definitelyl don't want to mix 2.4 and 2.6 modules, as rabeldable noted.
<rabeldable> SPCcrow: what kind of GPS device?
<nicholaspaul> Severian, yea theyve always worked for me. I do have NFS on the other box. Can i connect with that, instead of samba?
<sethrd> sethk: Like I said, kernel failed anyway
<SPCcrow> rabeldable: StreetPilot III GPS, its Garmin protocol...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<sethk> sethrd, I get around the module problem by not using modules
<rabeldable> sethrd:  you need to make many environment adjustments like I said before...
<sethrd> sethk: Meaning? Having everything built into the kernel?
<sethk> sethrd, right.  if you mix 2.4 and 2.6, it's the only way.
<sethrd> sethk: I'm not mixing them anymore.
<Severian> nicholaspaul, probably.  I have never used nfs.  I know I should know it, but, it is one of many things I have to learn.
<sethk> sethrd, well, IMO.  the other way is horribly complex
<sethrd> sethk: What other way?
<sethk> sethrd, that's better anyway (not to mix)
<sethk> sethrd, well, the other way is to maintain both the 2.4 and 2.6 versions of the module utilities
<sethrd> Blah.
<sethk> sethrd, and muck around with your paths to make sure the correct ones are used.
<liquidboy> the code for mounting an ntfs partition on ubuntuguide.org is wrong (otherwise it would have worked)... can anyone help me?
<sethk> sethrd, I said it is a bad idea.  :)
<sethrd> I just want my system to work the way it should.
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  oh man, if i can learn it anyone can! I'm not adverse to technology, but i'm the furthest thing from a programmer!lol
<rabeldable> sethrd: blow away 2.6 after 2.4 is working, 2.4 will not load any 2.6 modules by default anyways...
<sethk> sethrd, then I'd try to use the 2.4 config as a template to figure out what has to be set for the 2.6 kernel.
<rabeldable> SPCcrow:  did you install any apps to talk to the GPS?
<sethk> rabeldable, that's true, but you then have to install the 2.4 module utilities
<Severian> nicholaspaul,  I am a programmer.  I am learning several things now, and I just have not gotten to nfs yet.  I will, though.
<rabeldable> yeah GNOME will probably need to be re-installed
<rabeldable> or kde
<sethrd> sethk: I have no idea though. I've been using Linux for about a month. Been able to use it about 5 days of that.
<SWAT> when I push my buttons (keyboard) and hold them down, the keys aren't repeated, they are only printed once. How can I fix this?
<mustard5> SWAT, System >>Preferences>>Keyboard
<sethk> sethrd, well, I've been using it for 12 years, and it's been working for 11 years and 51 weeks.  :)
<nicholaspaul> Severian,  oh wow - then you're well equipped!! i should probably hit the hay tonight tho. Thanks for all your help :) Ill catch up with you later.
<SWAT> mustard5, I'm not using gnome. Any commandline solution?
<SPCcrow> rabeldable: gpsdrive
<SWAT> :)
<SWAT> maybe I need to restart the keyboard daemon?
<Severian> nicholaspaul, I am off to bed, as well.  Good luck.
<mustard5> SWAT, oh..hehe..I don't know from comandline
<sethk> sethrd, but I had already been using UNIX for 15 years when I started, so I had a head start.
<sethrd> sethk: Care to help me compair? =)
<nicholaspaul> :)nite Severian
<SWAT> mustard5, hehehe, thanks for help anyway :-)
<fukngruv> hey does anyone know how to install a .rpm file?
<rabeldable> rpm file for debian? or ubuntu?
<rabeldable> rpm -Uvh filename.rpm
<fukngruv> ubuntu
<sethrd> fukngruv: alien
<calebme> I am trying to play .mp3 files from my partition which is in NTFS...but mplayer syas it can not?
<rabeldable> but  doubt it will work
<calebme> well it does not say, it just simplys loads the file and does nothing
<deFrysk> fukngruv, what rpm file ?
<rabeldable> SPCcrow: is gpsd running?
<fukngruv> LimeWireLinux.rpm
<mustard5> calebme, do mp3s play from your linux drive?
<sethrd> sethk: Care to help me out a little?
<fukngruv> rpm -uvh doesn't work
<rabeldable> sethrd: did you paste your new errors?
<ilba7r> anyone know where the cashe directory for packages downloaded by synaptic? I have a pc that do not have net connection and was wondering if I can get some packages that are installed on another pc
<rabeldable> fukngruv:  rpm -v
<fukngruv> one sec
<rabeldable> fukngruv:  and its a capital U
<sethrd> rabeldable: What errors? From the 2.4 compile? I decided that would be a bad idea, so I'm hoping to compare the config files and see if I can get it working.
<fukngruv> rpm command not found
<calebme> uhm no idea, hold on
<thoreauputic> don't use rpm directly - use alien to covert to deb, then install
<rabeldable> fukngruv: rpm is not in ubuntu.....
<mustard5> calebme, copy and paste one over to your desktop
<thoreauputic> *convert
<sethrd> fukngruv: I told ya man. alien to make it a deb, then dpkg -i.
<emile> ilba7r: /var/cache/apt/archives
<sethk> sethrd, what is the problem?  I missed that part of the discussion
<ilba7r> thanx emile
<deFrysk> fukngruv, alien <blah.rpm> to let it create a blah.deb and install that
<rabeldable> sethrd: paste your 2.4 kernel config
<rabeldable> send the link
<SPCcrow> rabeldable: I dont know what ttyS the device is connected to...
<fukngruv> command not found alien
<sethrd> sethk: comparing 2.4 and 2.6 configs.
<fukngruv> apt -get?
<rabeldable> SPCcrow: its probably ttyS0
<deFrysk> fukngruv, sudo apt-get install alien first
<thoreauputic> fukngruv: install alien then
<sethk> sethrd, I mean, what is the problem you are trying to solve by using the 2.4 config?
<ilba7r> fukngruv i think limewire has a bin installer try that
<sethk> SPCcrow, ttyS0 (or tty0) is windows com1, and ttyS1 (tty1) is windows com2
<sethrd> sethk: Mouse jumping/stuttering/not working PERIOD, speed stepping.
<thoreauputic> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is probably first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<rabeldable> sethrd:  what kind of mouse? wireless? infrared? usb?
<SPCcrow> rabeldable: sethk: I tried setting gpsd to all those, but wasn't getting anything when i telneted to it...
<SPCcrow> i dont know
<calebme> (gotta download one)
<fukngruv> downloading alien now
<thoreauputic> fukngruv: ubotu just gave you the method above - did you read that ?
<fukngruv> no
<fukngruv> let me scroll up I was running alien
<thoreauputic> !tell fukngruv about limewire
<mustard5> calebme, you can't copy and paste on over from your ntfs partition?
<fukngruv> thanks
<Deanodriver> hi
<Deanodriver> is it possible to copy font settings from one installation to another?
<thoreauputic> !tell fukngruv about java
<rabeldable> SPCcrow: check /var/log/messages for gpcd messages
<Deanodriver> i replaced the HDD and reformatted, and i'm trying to get the fonts to be exactly the same in the new install as in the old one
<ilba7r> were j2sdk and j2re removed from the repos
<rabeldable> s/gpcd/gpsd/
<fukngruv> ran alien how do you run a deb
<n0odl3> fukngruv: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<sethk> SPCcrow, telnet isn't terribly useful for testing a serial port.  I use minicom, which the package manager can install
<thoreauputic> fukngruv: it won't work unless you have java set up right
<SPCcrow> ok
<seth> Sorry about that.
<SPCcrow> well the gpsdrive setup said you can telnet to gpsd and get the rawoutput,,,
<seth> Net cut out on me.
<rabeldable> seth: what kind of mouse?
<fukngruv> installed the deb but limewire wont run....icon is in apps menu
<seth> Just some PS/2 mouse I picked up.
<seth> Works fine on other systems.
<thoreauputic> fukngruv: do you have java properly set up?
<fukngruv> can i get java from apt-get?
<rabeldable> i bet it does
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<eSPete> what files works like autoexec.bat in ubuntu?
<SPCcrow> hey sethk how do you use minicom?
<mustard5> fukngruv, only an older version...1.4 which is not as good
<rabeldable> seth:  have you messed with the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at all?
<seth> rabeldable: http://seth.pastebin.com/435184
<mifritscher> hi
<fukngruv> will it work as good? or should I go to javasun.com?
<seth> rabeldable: I tried changing a few things last night, but don't remember what it was.
<mustard5> fukngruv, javasun jre1.5
<fukngruv> thanks
<seth> How the hell do I stop watchdog dev?!
<calebme> How do I give permission to myself to have access to a folder
<mifritscher> yust installed ubuntu 5.10 (kernel 2.6.12), but aptitude search displays only kernel-sources up to 2.6.11... I already did aptitude update
<snausages> calebme, sudo cd /path/to/folder
<snausages> then right-click in the folder and set the permissions
<mifritscher> so, how can I install the kernel-sources?
<rabeldable> seth: past your mouse section of the xorg.conf
<seth> rabeldable: Past the mouse section. Ok.
<rabeldable> SPCcrow: are you using the grub linux loader?
<seth> rabeldable: What is past it?
<SPCcrow> yeah
<rabeldable> pastE
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<seth> [4302028.115000]  psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.
<seth> I keep getting that in dmesg.
<mustard5> calebme, if you are using gnome you can do a gksudo nautilus command in terminal and it will allow you to browse with root privileges
<rabeldable> seth: you need to slow down your mouse and configure your system to expect smaller packets
<seth> rabeldable: When that happens, the entire system locks up for about 3-4 seconds.
<seth> http://seth.pastebin.com/435188
<calebme> oh wow was that some lag, all of sudden all this text showed up here in xchat..
<mustard5> calebme, :)
<calebme> mustard5: that command what is it?
<mustard5> calebme, gksudo nautilus
<mustard5> calebme, try that
<mustard5> calebme, I think you may have your permissions set up wrong in your etc/fstab/  for your ntfs partitions
<rabeldable> seth: you could always use a mouse without a wheel
<calebme> yeah
<mustard5> calebme, how did you go with that command?
<seth> Between the mouse puking up bytes and netdec watchdog telling me m[4302505.617000]  NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out
<seth> [4302505.617000]  eth1: Tx timeout! ALLOCFID=0128, TXCOMPLFID=0000, EVSTAT=8000
<seth> [4302506.410000]  eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)
<seth> This system is more or less hosed.
<mustard5> calebme, there is a script you can use to set up your windowsdrives properly
<calebme> it works
<calebme> but uhm, so how do I set it up permanently
<mustard5> calebme, lets do that next ;)
<rabeldable> seth: your network problem is probably duplex / speed settings
<mustard5> calebme, did you get an mp3 on your desktop?
<calebme> nope, won't let me
<mustard5> calebme, ok lets do that now then :)
<mustard5> calebme, you used the pastebin before?
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<seth_> Wow.
<seth_> To be honest, I think it might have just been my wireless card. =\
<huami> hi! I am looking for a iptables front-end for gnome, are there any?
<mustard5> calebme, open the link to he pastebin that ubotu showed above
<seth_> Mouse still jumps though. =\
<rabeldable> seth_: did you slow the mouse down?
<idioteque> salve ragazzi
<mustard5> !it
<mustard5> wb calebme
<calebme> yeah sorry, for some reason X-chat just kept cutting out so I restarted it
<mustard5> calebme, k
<rabeldable> SPCcrow: have you tried to plug in your gps device and while its plugged in and when gpsd is running turn off the gps device and turn it back on
<mustard5> calebme, you used pastebin before?
<bathini> Hello friends
<bathini> Anyone know pplive?
<SPCcrow> rabeldable: nothing...
<mp3guy> anyone else having trouble with update manager?
<mustard5> mp3guy, what type of trouble?
<rabeldable> seth_: http://www-zeuthen.desy.de/~alorca/linux2onlaptop.html
<rabeldable> SPCcrow:  anything in /var/log/messages
<rabeldable> SPCcrow: also check the dmesg command
<mp3guy> mustard5 it opens up, says "initializing and getting updates" etc.. then just disappears
<calebme> so no I can not copy and paste a mp3 to my desktop
<SPCcrow> rabeldable: yeah, its saying its opening and closing the pgs but i am not getting any data from the gps device...
<SPCcrow> and nothing about the gpd in dmesg
<mustard5> mp3guy, that sounds like it is segfaulting...
<mp3guy> whats that?
<emile> SPCcrow: is your device picky about connection settings? (eg 4800 baud 8n1)?
<mustard5> mp3guy, a fatal crash
<mp3guy> and how do i fix this?
<rabeldable> seth: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/print.php?articleid=46
<bathini> Anyone know pplive?
<mustard5> mp3guy, you on gnome?
<mp3guy> no, KDE
<mustard5> mp3guy, ah ok
<mp3guy> i have gnome though
<SPCcrow> emile: no clue, the menus in the device arent really specific...
<calebme> argh, why is xchat doing this ;_;
<rabeldable> SPCcrow:  have you tried the gps device with a windows box before?
<kis> hello
<mp3guy> mustard5 i fixed it, i upgraded through terminal now it works
<bathini> hello my friends
<mustard5> mp3guy, k :)
<mustard5> calebme, you downloading still?
<bathini> I have a question
<rabeldable> seth: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/print.php?articleid=46
<rabeldable> seth_: http://www-zeuthen.desy.de/~alorca/linux2onlaptop.html
<emile> SPCcrow: i havent got a gps myself but problems with serial communication are often to blame on connection settings
<seth_> If I'm editing a kernel config, can I just go through the .config and comment out lines I don't want.
<calebme> nope
<mustard5> calebme, not sure why it would disconnect
<calebme> like my wireless just disabled itself in ubuntu for no reason
<kis> i am from Hungary
<SPCcrow> emile: rabeldable thanks for all your help...
<SPCcrow> im going to call it a night
<mustard5> calebme, sounds like you got wireless problems too
<seth_> rabeldable: If I'm looking to edit the kernel config, can I just go through the .config and comment out (#) the lines I don't want?
<mustard5> calebme, how far away are you from the connection?
<calebme> well I have not installed anything, it is working off the bat here
<calebme> which is amazing..
<calebme> lol, like one story, and across the house, but it is a 90% signal I just upgraded my network here
<mustard5> calebme, k
<calebme> everythings linksys and I am on G, the rest on B heheh
<mustard5> calebme, maybe isp issues?
<calebme> nope
<calebme> I think it was just ubuntu being ka-razy
<calebme> or x-chat...
<eSPete> how do i make some apps start with X independet of the WM?
<mustard5> calebme, you used the pastebin before?
<calebme> yes'sir
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<mustard5> calebme, can you do a cat /etc/fstab and show me the output in pastebin?
<calebme> k
<calebme> oh and an MP3 on my deskto just downloaded from purevolume.com does not play...
<mustard5> calebme, you might not have mp3 support set up yet
<calebme> music player loads it but then does nothing
<calebme> well I did install all that like 20min ago..do I have to restart?
<mustard5> calebme, no
<mustard5> calebme, what you playing it in?
<calebme> http://pastebin.com/435200
<calebme> in Music Player er...Rythm Box it's called both
<mustard5> calebme, k
<seth_> rabeldable: If I'm looking to edit the kernel config, can I just go through the .config and comment out (#) the lines I don't want?
<mustard5> calebme, you tried in totem?
<nomad111> yo everyone wat do  i need to install so i can unpack *.rar archives
<mustard5> ubotu: tell calebme about windowsdrives
<mustard5> calebme, ubotu sent you a link to how to set up your windows drives with a script
<mustard5> cafuego_, make sure you umount the windows drives first
<nomad111> any tips
<seth_> If I'm looking to edit the kernel config, can I just go through the .config and comment out (#) the lines I don't want?
<nomad111> mustard5, can u help me
<calebme> it is already set up though
<calebme> I just don't have permission in the folder
<calebme> er...to access the folder
<mustard5> nomad111, what with?
<nomad111>  wat do  i need to install so i can unpack *.rar archives
<calebme> I can through disks, and that command you sent me I think what my problem is my mp3 codec
<calebme> there a ubotu on that
<mustard5> nomad111, ah ok..I don't know offhand what its called...I'll have look in a minute
<nomad111> k thx
<nomad111> does the wiki hav anything on it
<mustard5> calebme, its not set up then is it ;)
<huami> where can I download kraal-gtk ?
<HappyFool> !info unrar-nonfree
<calebme> what is
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<calebme> the mp3?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> nomad111, there you go  ubotu knows ;)
<mustard5> calebme, your windows drive
<calebme> ?
<mustard5> calebme, I'm trying to help you get it set up permanently
<calebme> oh
<mustard5> cafuego_, with correct permissions
<mustard5> calebme, with correct permissions
<mustard5> cafuego_, sorry a typo on the nick
<mustard5> calebme, unmount the windows drive...and run the script as instructed by the link that ubotu showed you
<nomad111> mustard5, thx
<mustard5> HappyFool, thanks for the info
<calebme> mustard5 Wow I wish the dudes that taught me to manually mount were here
<HappyFool> np
<calebme> well now I can access a drive I don't need to but the one I do want to, (that was manually mounted wrong) I can not acces
<mustard5> calebme, I couldnt mount a ntfs drive manually to save my life ;)
<calebme> so I how do I unmount hdd1 and stuff
<nandasunu> hi
<mustard5> calebme, sudo umount /dev/hdd1
<nandasunu> I have a question
<mustard5> nandasunu, go for it
<ahuttunen> nen servu
<nandasunu> how can I edit a text file via the terminal?
<mustard5> !fi
<ubotu> well, fi is "Suomalaiset: Suomea puhutaan kanavalla #ubuntu-fi"
<HappyFool> nandasunu: use nano. 'nano filename'
<rob_p> nandasunu:  pico, nano, vi
<redduck666> ubuntu makes by default creates lvm partitions on my HD?
<nandasunu> ok
<rob_p> nandasunu:  take your pick!
<redduck666> *makes == creates
<calebme> mustard5: I still can not access it, and how do I delete the folder I mounted it to
<HappyFool> redduck666: you need to ask for LVM during install, as far as i know
<calebme> mount: /dev/hdd1 already mounted or /media/0 GB Disk (hdd1) busy
<calebme> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdd1 is already mounted on /media/0 GB Disk (hdd1)
<rabeldable> sethk: /join #Kernel
<calebme> thats what it tells me when I try to access it
<mustard5> calebme, did you umount the drive before running the script?
<redduck666> HappyFool, and since i didn't do that i can safely remove packages lvm2 and lvm-common?
<nandasunu> thanks!
<calebme> O_o
<calebme> oops?
<nandasunu> now, how can I save the changes?
<calebme> should I run the script again?
<mustard5> calebme, remove the entries it made in the fstab
<HappyFool> redduck666: i guess. why bother?
<calebme> how
<redduck666> HappyFool, to get it too boot faster :P
<mustard5> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<calebme> how do I tell what to remove
<mustard5> calebme, paste the contents in pastebin
<calebme> http://pastebin.com/435205
<mustard5> calebme, thanks
<redduck666> HappyFool, any ideas why apt wants to remove linux-386 package oif i tell it to remove those two pakages?
<calebme> mustard5: S! np
<nandasunu> with nano how can I close the file and save changes?
<mustard5> calebme, remove the lines marked 10-15 in the pastebin
<redduck666> nandasunu, ctrl + o to save
<redduck666> nandasunu, ctrl + x to exit
<nandasunu> redduck666: thanks a lot!
<redduck666> :-O
<HappyFool> redduck666: presumably linux-386 depends on those two. linux-386 is a meta-package, so you *can* remove it, though it's hardly recommended
<calebme> ok
<mustard5> calebme, save the file
<calebme> k
<mustard5> calebme, umount all the windows partitions
<HappyFool> redduck666: you can always disable lvm using   'update-rc.d' instead of uninstalling it
<mustard5> calebme, using sudo umount /dev/whateveritiscalled
<redduck666> HappyFool, stupid question what does "meta package" mean
<fukngruv> does ubuntu come with a program to unzip .zip files?
<HappyFool> redduck666: a package which is itself empty, but depends on others
<HappyFool> redduck666: examples are linux-386 and ubuntu-desktop
<calebme> k
<mustard5> calebme, all three?
<redduck666> fukngruv, unzip
<nandasunu> redduck666: I am having a problem saving, it says I don't have permissions. Is there a way to "sudo" it?
<fukngruv> thanks
<HappyFool> redduck666: useful for collecting sets of packages, and for upgrading
<calebme> yeah (only two though)
<calebme> run the script again?
<mustard5> calebme, I can see three
<mustard5> calebme, the vfat one too
<calebme> huh wha?
<redduck666> HappyFool, thanks will give a try to update-rc.d :-)
<mustard5> cafuego_, or is that removable?
<redduck666> nandasunu, not that i know of :(
<orbx> hi, i just installed g++ but when i try and include a file via c++ it doesn't work, is there another g++ file that i need to install?
<calebme> that migjt be my USB stick
<HappyFool> orbx: install 'build-essential'
<mustard5> calebme, ah ok...
<calebme> *whew*
<mustard5> calebme,  can you take it out?
<HappyFool> orbx: that will get you a basic build environment, including core development header files and libraries
<orbx> HappyFool > exactly that?
<nandasunu> redduck666, ok :(
<calebme> negative it's stuck...
<redduck666> nandasunu, open another terminal window and chmod that ile?
<HappyFool> orbx: yip
<calebme> naw, kidding
<redduck666> *file
<mustard5> calebme, umount first
<calebme> k
<mustard5> calebme, so now run the script
<calebme> now...
<mustard5> yep
<calebme> run the script again
<mustard5> yep
<fukngruv> dumb question tgz files?
<mustard5> fukngruv, to uncompress?
<fukngruv> yes
<mustard5> fukngruv, I can't remember the switches but its done with the tar command
<fukngruv> thanks
<redduck666> fukngruv, you can uncompress .tgz files with tar zxvf *file name*
<mustard5> calebme, how did it go?
<mustard5> calebme, they should appear on your desktop
<orbx> HappyFool > thank you that installation worked fine, is there anything else i need to install?
<redduck666> HappyFool, man update-rc.d is interesting reading. thank :-)
<HappyFool> orbx: it depends what you want to compile
<HappyFool> orbx: for code using only the C++ standard libraries, nothing else should be needed
<calebme> hold on I forgot to do something, so I have to do that first process again
<orbx> HappyFool > ok, yea its just basic C++ learning from a book
<mustard5> calebme, yeah the script is a bit finicky...it doesn work properly if there are entries for the windows drives in fstab already or if the drives are already mounted
<mustard5> calebme, when it works though, it works well :)
<mustard5> calebme, you won't get the permission errors
<calebme> ok so here is the problem
<calebme> the folder I manually mounted the hdd1 to is still there how do I get rid of it, thats what screwing me up
<redduck666> calebme, umount?
<calebme> it is a folder though..
<redduck666> calebme, rm -rf?
<mustard5> calebme, the folder doesnt matter... umount /dev/hdd1
<calebme> every time I run the script, I can not access hdd1, because it mounts istelf to the folder I created for it
<calebme> can I just get rid of that folder?
<mustard5> calebme, it wouldn't do that unless you have an fstab entry telling it to do so
<calebme> and we got rid of that right...hmm, oh whoops so here is how I just unmounted it
<calebme> sudo umount /home/calebme/ntfs/
<calebme> and that worked
<fukngruv> anybody help I ran tar -x padjoy082.tgz terminal has been sittting doing nothing for 5 minutes now and i have no access to command line
<calebme> but now I want to delete that folder anyways, and it is locked, so how do I go about doing that
<mustard5> calebme, no....  sudo umount /dev/hdd1
<polpak> fukngruv, ctrl-c
<jareth_> fukngruv: and then try tar -xzvf filename
<fukngruv> thank you
<calebme> calebme@calebme-pc:~$ sudo umount /dev/hdd1
<calebme> umount: /dev/hdd1: not mounted
<polpak> fukngruv, without the v option it won't output anything to tell you of its progress
<mustard5> calebme, ok its not mounted then
<mustard5> calebme, all is good
<mustard5> calebme, check your fstab again
<calebme> k
<mustard5> calebme, make sure you removed the entries
<calebme> yep
<calebme> ok but can I delete that folder anyways...
<polpak> calebme, sure
<mustard5> calebme, one step at a time please :)
<LDI> hi
<calebme> but it is locked...so how so?
<LDI> I have a problem with my sound cards
<polpak> calebme, define "locked"
<LDI> root@ldiubuntu:/home/ldi # cat /proc/asound/cards
<LDI> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<LDI>                      SiS SI7012 with ALC650F at 0xd800, irq 18
<LDI> 1 [UART           ] : MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<LDI>                      MPU-401 UART at 0x330, irq 10
<calebme> I have no permission to do anything to it
<redduck666> calebme, chmod it
<polpak> calebme, ls -ld the directory?
<polpak> calebme, is it owned by you?
<LDI> when I try to play something while I'm playing already something else, I hear only one sound
<fukngruv> wont extract it
<calebme> nope, it is owned by root
<mustard5> calebme, can we do this after we finish?
<polpak> calebme, sudo chown user:user directory
<jayakumar2> LDI, what app are you using to play?
<mustard5> calebme, your getting distracted by something that is not relevant
<calebme> so like mustard5 if I could I would send you a treasure chest full of gold
<polpak> calebme, where user is your directory
<calebme> it works now
<calebme> hdd1 I am browsing it
<jayakumar2> if it uses OSS emulation, then OSS it can't multiplex audio
<mustard5> calebme, now get rid of the folder ;)
<fukngruv> can't get tar to extract padjoy082.tgz
<calebme> uh
<mustard5> calebme, do a gksudo nautilus
<polpak> fukngruv, what does it say?
<calebme> oh yeah good point
<jayakumar2> i mean: since it uses OSS, it can't multiplex audio
<fukngruv> no such file
<mustard5> calebme, check its empty first
<mustard5> calebme, the remove it if its empty
<calebme> yeah it is
<redduck666> fukngruv, you sure the file exists?
<calebme> it's gone
<polpak> fukngruv, then the file isn't in the same directory, or your are naming it wrong
<mustard5> calebme, k
<mustard5> calebme, its all working now?
<polpak> fukngruv, tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<LDI> jayakumar2 : if I m playing something with mplayer and I try to play something else with xmms, for example, I only hear what I m playing with mplayer
<calebme> well uhm, no, mp3
<polpak> fukngruv, or .tgz if it's called that
<mustard5> calebme, ok..lets do that now
<LDI> in order to hear the one with xmms I have to wait for mplayer to finish
<calebme> I though I installed it all correctly apt-get gstreamer this and that
<mustard5> calebme, I have a link...one second
<jayakumar2> LDI, i suspect mplayer uses OSS, ie: it writes to /dev/dsp
<jayakumar2> if you'd like to do a test, remove /dev/dsp and then see if mplayer still works, if it doesn't, then you know it uses OSS
<LDI> it's not only with mplayer
<crimsun> you can tell mplayer to use other outputs
<crimsun> mplayer -ao help
<mustard5> calebme, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#codecs
<LDI> I have the same problem with realplay... xmms... flash animation... etc..
<mustard5> calebme, download all that stuff and then run the command at the bottom gst-register-0.8
<jayakumar2> crimsun, good point. LDI, you can do mplayer -ao alsa
<LDI> if  I do cat /proc/asound/cards ... I see two cards
<jayakumar2> LDI, i would not be surprised if those apps are also running in OSS mode
<LDI> might be that the problem )
<LDI> ?
<jayakumar2> no, it's unlikely
<calebme> I have already
<calebme> and how do I enable multverse packages?
<jayakumar2> LDI, try the following mplayer -ao alsa somefile & ; mplayer -ao alsa anotherfile &
<mustard5> calebme, open up your sources.list with a sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list command
<jayakumar2> and see if they both play at the same time
<LDI> mplayer -ao help doesn't list alsa
<LDI> Available audio output drivers:
<LDI>         mpegpes DVB audio output
<LDI>         oss     OSS/ioctl audio output
<LDI>         null    Null audio output
<LDI>         pcm     RAW PCM/WAVE file writer audio output
<LDI>         plugin  Plugin audio output
<LDI> ups sorry... that was too much
<calebme> k
<Morrigu> hi
<mustard5> calebme, what is your country code?
<mustard5> calebme, us?
<jayakumar2> LDI, hmm. that's odd. maybe you need to update your mplayer
<mustard5> calebme, I'm going to make a new on for you :)
<Morrigu> anyone figured out how to make xdm run in breezy? ( libXdmGreet.so not found, tried installing xdm from dapper package but that gives undefined symbol error)
<calebme> yeah, usa
<LDI> jayakumar2: it's already update
<mustard5> calebme, I'm going to pastebin a sources.list I just made...replace your old one with this one...one tick
<calebme> kk
<LDI> I don't use either esound or arts... might be that ?
<jayakumar2> LDI, then I guess I don't know how to help. good luck.
<mustard5> calebme, http://pastebin.com/435215
<mustard5> calebme, totally replace the old one with this one
<calebme> oh dear god you have to be kidding me I have been setting up and playing around with ubuntu for over 7 hours O_o
<jayakumar2> LDI, fwiw,  mplayer -ao help
<jayakumar2> MPlayer 1.0pre6-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
<jayakumar2> , Available audio output drivers:
<jayakumar2>         mpegpes DVB audio output
<jayakumar2>         oss     OSS/ioctl audio output
<jayakumar2>         alsa    ALSA-0.9.x-1.x audio output
<mustard5> jayakumar2, no pasting in mian channel please
<mustard5> calebme, you get the above messages?
<calebme> yes
<calebme> replacing it now
<mustard5> calebme, ok..tell me when your finished
<calebme> much smaller this one lol
<calebme> k, done
<mustard5> calebme, ok save..and run   sudo apt-get update
<calebme> k
<mustard5> calebme, you have multiverse enabled
<mustard5> calebme, ok can you check each download on that list again?
<calebme> yeah
<mustard5> calebme, and remember the command at the end
<calebme> k
<mustard5> calebme, gst-register-0.8
<mustard5> calebme, that registers it all when you finish
<dave> hal
<mustard5> welcome dave
<dave> van itt valaki?
<mustard5> dave, english only
<dave> ok
<dave> sorry
<mustard5> dave, what languages you speak?
<mustard5> dave, just hungarian?
<dave> yes
<mustard5> dave sorry
<mustard5> dave, no hungarian channel
<dave> but I very very little speake english
<indypende> dave, me too
<mustard5> dave, a little might be enough :)
<calebme> ok it is all installing now
<indypende> dave, but i can resolve my problem with my little english!
<calebme> I still can use rythm box right?
<mustard5> calebme, I'm not sure..I certainly hope so :)
<mustard5> calebme, I know it will work with totem-xine for sure
<calebme> well yeah
<calebme> lol
<mustard5> calebme, and this should set it up for rythmnbox too
<mustard5> dave, what problem with ubuntu?
<dave> uhh
<polpak> calebme, AFAIK rythmnbox uses gstreamer, so the gstreamer plugins will get it working
<dave> very much
<mustard5> dave, not good :)
<aru> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<jareth_> is there a dutch chan nel btw?
<mustard5> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Howdy
<mustard5> welcome raddy
<calebme> ye harg it works!
<mustard5> calebme, good work
<raddy> anybody use gwget?
<calebme> Ok so NOW if you guys are up to it
<mustard5> calebme, :)
<calebme> How can I get my Creative Audigy 2 working
<mustard5> calebme, I take it that is in the slot now?
<calebme> oh yeah
<mustard5> calebme, can you pastebin the output of lsmod ?
<calebme> sudo lsmod right
<arksole> annyone know the url to konfibulator ?
<redduck666> calebme,i think sudo is not needed
<mustard5> calebme, I think it works on its own
<calebme> http://pastebin.com/435220
<mustard5> calebme, thanks...
<calebme> it's a huge list
<mustard5> calebme, you got onboard sound enabled atm?
<calebme> yes
<raddy> anybody use gwget?
<mustard5> calebme, I am wondering whether you need to turn that off
<redduck666> raddy, imo asking what you are having troubles with is a better idea than just asking if someone uses some piece of software
<calebme> nope
<mustard5> calebme, have you had it turned off before?
<calebme> well...in windows at least
<calebme> uhm, nope
<calebme> Well what are you planning?
<mustard5> calebme, perhaps if you turn it off, ubuntu might use the audigy card
<calebme> oh ok
<rixth> Is there a program/script that will recurse through directories & tell you how many lines (ie, lines of code) there are?
<david_> dose any one knnow how to do an fsck on the root file system
<david_> ?
<raddy> i am using gwget 0.96 and its firefox plugin
<mustard5> calebme, you using the audigy in windows?
<mustard5> calebme, as is you have drivers installed for you sound card in windows?
<redduck666> david_, what ile system?
<redduck666> *file
<calebme> wow all my multimedia keys work on my keyboard...nice | Yes I use the audigy in windows, and the mobo...for my microphone
<calebme> Yes I have the drivers
<david_> what is ile
<calebme> the latest ones
<redduck666> david_, file
<david_> oh
<raddy> when i pause a download gwget stops respoding
<calebme> on HD, and the originals on the CD...but those suck
<dave> Sorry but I can't speak you, becouse I can't speake english
<mustard5> calebme, ok..so you can use the audigy for microphone too?
<david_> ext3 I think
<david_> or ext2
<calebme> uhm
<calebme> I would prefer not to
<calebme> but I could
<calebme> you mean linux, can not use both?
<mustard5> calebme, ok..well lets try something
<david_> should i CHEK MY FSTAB?
<redduck666> david_, something like e2fsck / should do the trick
<orbx_> Does anyone know if you can set the terminal "cd" to a folder on the desktop?
<mustard5> calebme, double click on your master volume control
<aru> in the Disks Manager where it says access path, does that mean mount point?
<david_> ok but the root fs is mounted, and that returns a warning
<calebme> where is that
<mustard5> calebme, the volume control in your top right system tray
<dave> hello evribody
<calebme> uh
<dagaren> hola
<mustard5> calebme, you got one?
<dave> szevasztok
<calebme> thats not there, is there a way to access it through like system or something
<david_> it is an ext3 fs
<dave> :)
<raddy> anybody experiacing that problem?
<mustard5> calebme, right click on a spot next to the clock and choose add applet
<calebme> ok I got to it through system
<mustard5> calebme, find the volume control applet
<redduck666> david_, doesn't it tell you that will do a fsck in read-only mode?
<calebme> oh wow, I can choose the Audigy 3
<calebme> 2*
<orbx_> Does anyone know how to change the terminal "cd" to a folder on the desktop?
<mustard5> calebme, ah ok
<david_> one sec
<mustard5> calebme, looks like you figured it out :)
<calebme> (I don't have one there, because my keybaord has vol. control)
<mustard5> calebme, does it work?
<david_> it says "WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<david_> SEVERE filesystem damage."
<redduck666> orbx_, cd Desktop/folder?
<Hirtenfeuer> Hey guys, I changed my mind about installing Ubuntu at the partitioning-part, and pressed 'abort install'. Now I can'teven boot windows! It just says 'grub error 15' and that's that. Doesn't work with the Ubuntu disc either. Help anyone? :)
<liable> david_: so, dont run it on a mounted file system?
<fluvvell> orbx
<polpak> david_, you need to either unmount it or remount it read only
<raddy> ok, everybody seems busy in  one topic
<raddy> bye
<mustard5> david_, you need to unmount the drive first
<calebme> ok yes it works but this weird
<orbx_> redduck666 > no i have tried that just says the DIR doesn't exsist
<fluvvell> cd ~/Desktop/folder
<david_> ok but how do I unmount a root file system?
<mustard5> calebme, whats that?
<calebme> the os's volume control does not work for it, only the speaker volume
<mustard5> david_, you need a liveCD
<calebme> like on the speaker
<david_> ok good idea thanx
<redduck666> orbx_, ls Desktop
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, did you actually change your partition scheme?
<mustard5> calebme, hmmm interesting hehe
<orbx_> redduck666 > no it says it doesn't exsist again, i don't think it will work since desktop isn't an actually folder
<mustard5> calebme, what about when you change the device it is using?
<calebme> ok wow totem is better
<redduck666> orbx_, my "file Desktop" says that desktop IS a directory :?
<Hirtenfeuer> polpak: No, it said that I hadn't specified some 'root'-thingey, and then I aborted. I think it did something with my 1,3 gig swap-partition though
<calebme> well uhm, it detects my ps2 eye toy camera, something weird, Nvidia Nforce2, and Audigy 2 when I switch to it, it switches fine alright
<calebme> but for the Audigy 2....the computer volume control no longer works, just speaker  knob <_<
<Hirtenfeuer> polpak: I already had an ext3-partition and a swap-partition before I started the installer from a previous try at ubuntu
<redduck666> calebme, alsamixer?
<calebme> and where can I set up the speaker set up because I have 5.1 and this thing is only utilizing 2.1
<mustard5> redduck666, you reckon he needs to install that?
<calebme> alsamixer?
<redduck666> calebme, write that in console
<mustard5> redduck666, ah ok
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, well assuming that all you blew away was your boot sector you can either reinstall grub or reinstall the windows boot loader
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, can I ask why you aborted the installation?
<mustard5> calebme, actually I just had a another though regarding alsa too
<calebme> write what in the console
<mustard5> calebme, check your system>>preferences>>mulitimedia selector
<mustard5> calebme, alsamixer in console
<redduck666> calebme, alsamixer
<calebme> I am at multimedia systems selector
<mustard5> calebme, in my multimedia selector I have both set to alsa
<mustard5> calebme, if that doesnt work...type alsamixer in terminal
<Hirtenfeuer> polpak: Okay, but how? The computer wont start from the Ubuntu disc... I aborted it because it turned out I didn't have time to install ubuntu, I didn't think it had done anything besides on perhaps those two partitions I dont even use
<calebme> k
<calebme> and I am at alsamixer in the consoel
<mustard5> redduck666, I never seen that before..it looks pretty cool :)
<redduck666> mustard5, :-)
<mustard5> calebme, have you got volume controls for the audigy in there?
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, what error does it give when you try to boot from the disk?
<calebme> uh I am not on the audigy atm hold on
<mustard5> calebme, it uses the keyboard to select stuff btw
<calebme> uhm, nope
<Hirtenfeuer> the same one, polpak. Loading stage 1.5... Error 15
<calebme> alsa just uses the mobo...
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, I don't think it's trying to boot from the CD. Are you certain that you have your BIOS boot order specified correctly?
<mustard5> calebme, ok let me check the manual
<redduck666> calebme, advanced linux sound architecture is for mobo?
<mustard5> redduck666, I think he means it only affecting his onboard sound
<redduck666> ah
<calebme> yeah
<mustard5> calebme, type man alsamixer
<mustard5> calebme, thats the manual
<mustard5> calebme, there is a -c option to choose the card
<Hirtenfeuer> yes, polpak. CD, USB, Hard Drive (C: on which i have windows isntalled)
<mustard5> calebme, maybe try alsamixer -c 1 ?
<mustard5> calebme, or  maybe try alsamixer -c 0
<calebme> er where do I type that?
<garyc> rob_p, are you there
<mustard5> calebme, terminal
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, well the CD doesn't use grub, so for some reason your computer isn't attempting to boot from the CD at all.
<garyc> rob_p, are you there??
<calebme> bingo that worked
<mustard5> calebme, thanks to redduck666 ;)
<calebme> so where in here can I set it to 5.1?
<mustard5> calebme, whats 5.1?
<polpak> mustard5, surround sound
<calebme> 5 speakers 1 subwoofer
<mustard5> calebme, oh! not sure
<calebme> and then can I connect, the OS's volume control to the audigy 2 some how?
<mustard5> calebme, maybe the 3d control?
<Hirtenfeuer> Very odd, polpak... I tried to open the bios now to check the boot order, and i got this 'intel boot'-thingey. Then 'Filename missing' or something of that sort. And then the Grub error again
<calebme> it worked when it was set to the onboard sound
<mustard5> calebme, don't know
<Hirtenfeuer> This is starting to freak me out :S
<mustard5> calebme, your moving past my expertise (which is pretty low )
<mustard5> :)
<pc> hi i keep reading about network-manager being so great. but how do i start the applet? (doesn't show up in the add applets thingie)
<garyc> rob_p, are you there??
<calebme> bingo, turning up the SURROUND volume in alsamixer worked
<calebme> back speakers working now
<calebme> oh ok, I see center volume too
<elwood> how recompile a  kernel on ubuntu?can i use classic system
<calebme> and now center channel working :D
<djk_> what's up with Seveas repo?
<mustard5> djk_, 404 or forbidden error?
<polpak> pc, which network-manager?
<Seveas> djk_, switched off
<redduck666> elwood, if by classic you mean download sources compile them and hand edit conf files than you can do that on pretty much any distro
<Seveas> budy with translating now - come back on monday :)
<polpak> pc, the one for controlling your network devices, or something for configuring a network (nat, firewall, etc)
<djk_> Seveas: why? and who's in charge of source-o-matic?
<rob_p> garyc:  Yeah.
<rob_p> garyc:  What's up?
<elwood> i can use a kernel from kernel.org or i have to use apt-get
<Seveas> djk_, ubuntulinux.nl is mine - so that'd be me :)
<redduck666> elwood, your choice
<Hirtenfeuer> polpak: It as the 'Intel Boot agent' and the message received was 'No boot filename received'
<garyc> try 24.174.170.97;10000
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, it's trying to download boot instructions. Net Boot or something must be set
<rob_p> garyc:  Will do... brb.
<garyc> rob_p, try 24.174.170.97:10000  colon not semi
<djk_> Seveas: hehe. nice. you might want to correct the OOo2 sources line.. it's missing a ./ at the end.
<Hirtenfeuer> How can I fix this, polpak? I mean, nothing will start :S
<bimberi> elwood: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, you need to go into your BIOS. It's definately not using the appropriate boot options
<rob_p> garyc:  Yeah, I noticed that!  Anyway, I get, "Error - Access denied for my.ip.add.ress"
<calebme> Hmmm I guess when I install Teamspeak, I will find out if I can use my onboard sound for the mic
<calebme> so is there anyway, to connect my volume control for ubuntu to the sound card?
<orbx_> redduck666 > when i type "ls Desktop" it says it doesn't exsist
<Hirtenfeuer> But I cant, polpak. When i press f10 for setup when I start my computer I get that Intel boot agent and the DHCP: 'no boot filename received'
<redduck666> orbx_, cd;ls Desktop
<garyc> rob_p, OH!!!!  I got that.  One moment
<mustard5> calebme, I dont know
<anatole> hi.... anyone has a hint why ubuntu seems to "forget" my resolution settings in xorg.conf from time to time?
<rob_p> garyc:  Looks like it's working though.
<orbx_> redduck666 > thankyou very much that helped :)
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, if you get that Intel message it has already bypassed your BIOS and has started the boot process.
<redduck666> orbx_ :-)
<calebme> shucks, oh well I am going to have to use my strength and physically turn the knob D:
<calebme> lol
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, It looks like the boot order is NET ,  HARDDRIVE , CDROM
<garyc> rob_p, now try it  24.174.170.97:10000  colon not semi
<mustard5> calebme, hehehe
<orbx_> redduck666 > How do i navigate through the files?
<rob_p> garyc:  Works like a charm!
<Hirtenfeuer> Hmm, polpak, okay... I'll try it a couple of more times, I have had difficulties in getting the computer to go into the bios befor. Thanks polpak!
<orbx_> redduck666 > files/folders on desktop
<mp3guy> hey, is there anyway to speed up boot-up?
<garyc> rob_p,  RIGHT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<polpak> mp3guy, disable unnessicary daemons
<mp3guy> polpak, how do i do that?
<mp3guy> services?
<polpak> mp3guy, yes
<redduck666> mp3guy, update-rc.d i bvelieve
<benrob> anyone any idea what services "firestarter" firewall might have turned off that leaves me unable to connect directly to the net thru my adsl modem? And how to turn these services back on?
<calebme> wow...so jee did linux get easier or what O_o...i mean the only work here was when I was mounting
<defcon8> firestarter isnt a firewall
<defcon8> it configures iptables
<redduck666> orbx_, __
<redduck666> *??
<rob_p> garyc:  Now, as a suggestion, you might go in and customize the login page if you plan on leaving it accessible to the 'Net.  You don't need it divulging what server it is or what services it offers, etc.
<senectus> I've just installed webmin on my server to make life a bit easier.. but when I go to log into it I get this : Error - Access denied for 192.168.254.7
<garyc> rob_p, the same problem that stopped me here stopped  you out there   allow ip address
<benrob> ? synaptic says its a firewall ?
<natalie> yay!
<natalie> i got the new version installed
<Hirtenfeuer> Okay, um, polpak. I got into bios, changed the sequence to Hard drive, CD, USB, Ethernet. I still get the grub error :/
<rob_p> garyc:  Yes.  That appears to be the case!
<natalie> now.... i can't get java to work lol
<redduck666> benrob, iirc defcon8 is right, it is a gui to configure iptables
<nalioth_zZz> benrob: it is a iptables configurator that can be used to enable firewalling , internet connection sharing and other duties
<polpak> benrob, it's a firewall configuration tool. The firewall itself is built into the kernel. Firestarter just configures it
<mp3guy> i'm having trouble mounting/unmounting floppies on breezy, only root can mount/unmount and write to them
<redduck666> mp3guy, mount -mnt-floppy?
<natalie> downloaded and installed java, limewire wont run, nor will plugins on mozilla
<garyc> rob_p, hey you can't login without the passwd can you
<Terminus> natalie, there's an entry in the wiki for sun java
<polpak> mp3guy, go to System->Administration->Users and Groups
<benrob> ok, not that i know what an ip table isd, but might it have turned off something that should be on?
<natalie> terminus, thanks
<redduck666> natalie, how you installed java? any errors when running limewire?
<ghostpsalm> How do you search for a file in terminal?
<mp3guy> polpak, i see the settings, thanks
<mustard5> ghostpsalm, locate <filename>
<garyc> rob_p, hey you can't login without the passwd can you
<Terminus> natalie, it's in the restrictedformats section, along with all the other nonfree stuff.
<benrob> I cannot even access the setup page of the adsl modem at the moment. I can see the modem is successfully accessing the web though.
<rob_p> garyc:  I'd guess not but if you want me to try, I will.
<natalie> redduck666, java is installed, and limewire wont even open
<redduck666> ghostpsalm, find / -name *file name*
<garyc> rob_p, whatservices does it show
<AzMoo> Hi there. I'm using vim and I'm trying to do a string replace, but I can't seem to get it to work. I've got the string "this.expandProperties.foo" multiple times throughout the document, and I want to change all instances of that to "this.morphProperties.foo", so I thought this would work: s/expandProperties/morphProperties/g but it said it couldn't match the pattern.
<Terminus> natalie, did you use java-package or did you just run the .sh file directly?
<redduck666> natalie, type limewire in terminal and paste what you get to pastebin
<polpak> benrob, by default it shouldn't have prevented you.. What did you set for your outbound traffic policy?
<natalie> teminus, i downloaded it and -i'd it lol
<calebme> well going back into windows to play some games ttyl ! thanks so much mustard!
<natalie> redduck666, i dont get anything, i click the limewire thingie and nothing happens
<nalioth_zZz> natalie: what version of java?
<SPCcrow> Can anyone give me pointers on installing perl modules on ubuntu?
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell natalie about javav
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell natalie about java
<rob_p> garyc:  Well, it shows, "Login to Webmin" which tells anyone who connects that if they can guess your password, they can pretty much own your system.  So indirectly, all running services running are only a password away...
<polpak> AzMoo, :%s/expandProperties/morphProperties/g
<redduck666> natalie, open your terminal. type limewire in it. paste what you get to pastebin.com
<AzMoo> polpak, thanks.
<rob_p> garyc:  My point was, change the login page to something a bit more generic that doesn't advertise what it is.
<benrob> defcon8 etal, so might there be an issue with what firestarter may do by default that has changed a config so I cant access the adsl modem any more?
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, I dunno what to say. If the CD is in, and it tries to boot from it you shouldn't get the grub error
<AzMoo> polpak, the % makes it global?
<polpak> AzMoo, yes
<defcon8> ????
<AzMoo> nice.
<defcon8> i dunno man
<djk_> Seveas: the Cipherfunk repo line for their sources is misspelt as well in source-o-matic.
<polpak> AzMoo, otherwise it just replaces all instances on that one line
<garyc> rob_p, I see and that is probably in webmin config  eh!
<natalie> redduck666, http://pastebin.com/435232
<benrob> hmmm, cant access adsl modem from firefox. not even the internal config address.
<rob_p> garyc:  It's a little hard to find as I recall.  Been nearly 2 years ago since I configured one.
<natalie> nalioth_zZz, version 1.4.2
<nalioth_zZz> natalie: how did you install limewire?
<natalie> nalioth_zZz, from ubuntuguide.org
<rob_p> garyc:  Seems like the configs for the login page, etc. were locate in /usr/share/webmin somewhere.  But that was on a Mandrake 9.0 system.
<nalioth_zZz> !ubuntuguide
<polpak> benrob, firestarter's default policy is to allow outbound from the host for any port
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<nalioth_zZz> natalie: please please dont go to ubuntuguide any more
<redduck666> natalie, cd; cd Desktop; ./file (replace file with the name of limewire link)
<nalioth_zZz> natalie: your ubuntu will definitely thank you
<rob_p> garyc:  Oh, and no.  It doesn't allow logins without a password so no worries :-)
<natalie> nalioth_zZz, gotcha lol
<redduck666> natalie, ah installing newer java version is probably good idea :P
<natalie> redduck666, i didn;t get the newest? lol
<redduck666> natalie, nopt 1.5 update 5 is the lates
<polpak> benrob, from a terminal type sudo iptables -L
<redduck666> *nope
<natalie> redduck666, oh lol
<natalie> redduck666, java.com?
<benrob> polpak: thx for the info. It may not be related directly to firestarter, they were just close enough in time to be suspicious. Any other idea why I cant see the modem? It used to work fine!
<redduck666> natalie, java.sun.com
<garyc> rob_p, I'm looking at the menus and stuff but I don't see how to change it.   It could be those web sites the other guys suggested earlier
<polpak> benrob, paste the output of that command to pastebin
<benrob> polpak, ok will try. where is pastebin?
<nalioth_zZz> natalie: you dont need java, you can run gtk-gnutella, which is functionally equuivalanet to limewire (and uses no java)
<nalioth_zZz> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<garyc> rob_p, download a theme or something
<polpak> benrob, or http://pastebin.com/
<polpak> benrob, any of those 3
<natalie> nalioth_zZz, how do i get that? lmao
<Hirtenfeuer> polpak, I got it to work! How do I set up the boot loader from here? I got the ubuntu installer screen
<redduck666> natalie, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, which boot loader?
<rob_p> garyc:  Yeah.  It's not very straight forward.  Hold on a sec.  Let me ssh into one of my servers and check where it's located...
<natalie> redduck666, its giving me an assload of errors
<redduck666> natalie, what is giving you errors?
<ghostpsalm> If I want to display the 'ls -lA' information for only on object in a folder, how do I manage that?
<Hirtenfeuer> Sorry, my brother closed the window, polpak. Did you say anything? :)
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, which boot loader?
<Hirtenfeuer> polpak, well, so i can get it to work again
<redduck666> ghostpsalm, ls -lA *name of the file*
<ghostpsalm> Cheers.
<natalie> redduck666, the gnutella installer  http://pastebin.com/435235
<ghostpsalm> redduck666: And if it is a folder?
<natalie> redduck666, something about back ports
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, well if you're trying to get your windows boot loader reinstalled you'll need a windows boot disk with fdisk on it
<redduck666> natalie, read the last line "You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, otherwise you can install ubuntu and it will set up grub
<nalioth_zZz> natalie: you open your synaptic and install it
<redduck666> natalie, ofcourse you have to add sudo infron of apt-get update
<natalie> redduck666, more errors
<Hirtenfeuer> Okay polpak! Thanks!
<nalioth_zZz> natalie: you may need to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<redduck666> ghostpsalm, sorry don't know :(
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell natalie about repos
<rob_p> garyc:  Ok.  Once you find the main files for webmin (on Mandrake 9.0 they are in /usr/share/webmin), enter the lang dir.  Inside you'll find the various language support files.  Simply open the one you are using (I'm guessing you want the, "en" file) in a text editor and make the changes.  I'd advise making a backup first though.
<polpak> Hirtenfeuer, if you want to install the windows boot loader the command is fdisk /mbr
<redduck666> natalie, what kind of errors?
<benrob> #flood test
<YupAh> sorry
<polpak> benrob, you need to join channel flood
<natalie> redduck666, a lot of error 404's   http://pastebin.com/435238
<polpak> benrob, or just upload the output to pastebin
<benrob> aaah thanks :)
<YupAh> can anybody help me? (sorry for my bad english)
<polpak> I'd prefer you use pastebin
<polpak> benrob, since I'm not a fan of #flood =p
<rob_p> garyc:  Again, since I don't have Webmin on my Ubuntu box, I can't give specific paths, etc.
<YupAh> i install on a amd64
<YupAh> but when i go into gnome
<redduck666> natalie, you have to add repos :(
<YupAh> it does't work
<YupAh> any ideas?
<natalie> redduck666, oh lol
<redduck666> natalie, there should be some guide on hw to do that on ubuntu site
<nalioth> natalie: mirrormax is no longer in use.
<garyc> rob_p, I think I can find it.
<nalioth> natalie: please put your system back to the way it was before you visited ubuntuguide
<redduck666> YupAh, what do you mean by "it doesn't work"
<YupAh> it doesn't work
<rabeldable> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<garyc> rob_p, I am reading the creating themes in www.webmin.com
<YupAh> ann
<YupAh> sorry
<rob_p> garyc:  On mine, I changed the title to read ns1.mydomain.com instead of Login to Webmin, etc.
<YupAh> it boots gnome but i can't see anything
<natalie> nalioth, lmao... if only someone had told me sooner, should i just reformat?
<nalioth> natalie: not necessary, just make your sources.list look like this
<redduck666> YupAh, do you get to display manager?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell natalie about sources
<YupAh> yes
<YupAh> gmd
<garyc> rob_p, I am getting tired.  It has been a successful night.  I am going to call it quits til tomorrow
<YupAh> gdm
<YupAh> sorry
<redduck666> YupAh, (where it asks you for username and password)?
<polpak> benrob, lol ok
<benrob> wahts so funny?
<polpak> benrob, your firewall is turned off
<redduck666> YupAh, you log in and than you can't see anything?
<polpak> benrob, so the problem can't be that
<YupAh> yes
<Pupeno> Does anyone know how to make openoffice.org2 impress respect the ordering of the objects (like oo1 did) ?
<YupAh> but the music of login works
<benrob> as in, all services off?
<garyc> rob_p, thanks for all your help!  together we got it going
<rob_p> garyc:  Take care man.  Later.
<polpak> benrob, as in your computer is allowing all network traffic
<benrob> oh u mean everything availbale... cos I uninstalled firestarter.
<polpak> benrob, my guess is something else is off
<YupAh> it's very strange
<polpak> benrob, oh.
<polpak> benrob, and everything is working now?
<redduck666> YupAh, hit alt+F", than log in to console than write killall gdm and than write startx
<natalie> naloith, okies... should things work now
<redduck666> *alt+f2
<nalioth> benrob: it doesnt matter if you uninstalled firestarter or not, if you made any settings changes they are still present
<benrob> no, no change. I uninstalled it a while ago.....
<YupAh> i try yet this metod
<polpak> nalioth, I had him paste his iptables -L  he has no rules set
<YupAh> but
<spudse> how can I search for a file ?
<benrob> polpak: I didnt use it to change any settings, juyst whaterevr their default was
<YupAh> it doesn't work
<polpak> spudse, locate filename
<pc> polpak: the wifi lan manager thingie
<redduck666> YupAh, what kind of errors did you get?
<YupAh> there's no error in log files
<YupAh> gnome start
<polpak> pc, sorry, haven't used it. I'd imagine it to be in System->Administration->Networking
<YupAh> but i can't see anythings
<spudse> polpak, I am not sure what the name is, but I know it must have the word 'soap' in it
<redduck666> YupAh, do you get any errors on your screen?
<YupAh> no
<polpak> benrob, well it's not a firewalling problem. Something else got changed. Explain what exactly the problem is again?
<jareth_> just got my breezy cd's!!!!!!!! :)))))))
<redduck666> YupAh, how much ram do you have?
<YupAh> 1g
<redduck666> jareth_, good, now buy me a beer :P
<polpak> spudse, so locate soap
<mirak> I don't have KDE installed, but nautilus propose to open a folder with Konsole ??!!!??
<YupAh> on a amd64
<YupAh> maybe i can try to reinstall gnome
<redduck666> YupAh, considered using some other window manager? kde? xfce4?
<YupAh> maybe the problem is in the xorg file?
<redduck666> YupAh, if you get to gdm i doubt that the problem is xorg.conf
<jareth_> redduck666: it's just 12.00... too early :?P
<YupAh> yes
<YupAh> infact
<YupAh> i try to reinstall gnome
<YupAh> tnks
<YupAh> redduck666
<benrob> polpak: well at work on the lan I can just plug the lan cable in and it works. Used to do the same at home plugging in to the router connecetd to the adsl modem. But now at home I get no connection. A windows machine can access the modem no probs so it shouldnt be a modem problem. And I ddint really change anything around the time it stopped working...
<YupAh> and another question redduck666
<redduck666> jareth_, no beer :(
<redduck666> :P
<yahya> is there something like netpersec for linux that shows how much bandwidthi'm using in realtime?
<polpak> benrob, so you are connecting to your DSL modem via a firewall/router device?
<jareth_> redduck666: too bad :)
<YupAh> what is the name of the packages of the kernel-soruce
<YupAh> ??
<natalie> okay.... one more question, all... anyone know where i can get a .inf driver for a broadcom bcm4306 wireless lan card?
<benrob> have done so for a few months yes.
<benrob> direct connect should work also but doesnt.
<linuxboy> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<polpak> yahya, in gnome theres Applications->System Tools->Network Tools
<nalioth> natalie: from your windows or wireless card install cd?
<HappyFool> YupAh: linux-source-2.6.12
<polpak> yahya, the devices tab shows traffic in real time. No graph though
<YupAh> ann
<DrData> snort: is it possible to get real hostnames instead of ip addresses in the report?
<YupAh> oki
<natalie> nalioth, card came installed and without windows disc lol
<redduck666> YupAh, kernel-source-2.6.*version*
<YupAh> tnks a lot HappyFool and redduck666
<Hobbsee> natalie: you could try google, and see if someone's uploaded it, as a last resort
<yahya> polpak: that doesn't show speed
<benrob> polpak :when I have it set up right firefox does seem to search for the web page but does errors like access denied or couldnt find ~~. Would have to disconnect thgis dialup to check exact error message.
<Steil> wow
<nalioth> natalie: do you know the model number of your machine (if the card came with it)?
<natalie> hobbsee, thanks ;)
<YupAh> have a good weekend
<YupAh> ;)
<Steil> i think i should logoff, im drunk
<polpak> benrob, ok open a terminal
<natalie> nalioth, hp pavilion ze4900?
<Steil> if someone wants to hear the ramblings of a drunk man speak up, or I shall leave
<benrob> have
<polpak> benrob, type ifconfig -a and paste output to #flood
<ticius> hello everyone
<ticius> how can I write a CD
<ticius> ?
<polpak> ticius, a cd of?
<redduck666> ticius, k3b?
<ticius> ubuntu live
<polpak> ticius, like an ISO, or just a data CD, or
<ticius> on lkinux
<ticius> its an iso
<Hobbsee> Steil: in #drunk certainly, but probably not in here
<polpak> ticius, right click on the iso file and selct write to cd ?
<ticius> wow
<ticius> lets try
<ticius> thanks
<polpak> ticius, sure
<benrob> polpak: dialup, got kicked after my paste, so missed it if you replied
<drak0z> hi all :)
<benrob> cos I activate eth0 before doing ifconfig -a
<polpak> benrob, no,  got booted by the system.. try pasting the output to pastebin
<drak0z> can anyone help me get xbgm installed? 'couse I've been messing with it for about an hour and frankly.. I have no clue what I'm doing :D
<rabeldable> !xbgm
<ubotu> rabeldable: I don't know, could you explain it?
<drak0z> (it tells me that something can't be loaded and blabla.. but I installed it from the .deb package)
<rabeldable> what can not be loaded?
<drak0z> ** (/usr/share/dotnet/xbgmsharp/xbgmsharp.exe:20031): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /usr/share/dotnet/xbgmsharp/xbgmsharp.exe could not be loaded:
<drak0z>      Assembly:   gtk-sharp    (assemblyref_index=1)
<drak0z>      Version:    2.0.0.0
<drak0z> that.. I think :p
<benrob> polpak: system doesnt like large pastes? Anyway think pastebin worked...
<polpak> benrob, url?
<fblade> how can i get win32codecs for ubuntu
<polpak> nvm, I found it
<benrob> polpak, http://pastebin.com/435251 sorry aint done this before :)
<polpak> benrob, in terminal type ping 192.168.0.103
<BeGu> fblade, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<polpak> benrob, whoops
<polpak> benrob, I mean 192.168.0.1
<drak0z> rabeldable, shall I paste more of the output? or shall I just install another prog?
<DjaFollah> hi
<rabeldable> do you have gtk-sharp?
<benrob> polpak: think thats the router. Thgats the address I use to configure it.
<DjaFollah> xmule have a web browser?
<benrob> polpak, I can try plug direct to modem if u like
<DjaFollah> or works it in command line?
<polpak> benrob, no.
<nalioth> natalie: try searching in google for your model and ".inf"
<polpak> benrob, did you try to ping it?
<drak0z> rabeldable, I think so... I'll try reinstalling :)
<benrob> like, ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<polpak> benrob, yes
<drak0z> rabeldable, it tells me the package is up to date (in dutch though ;) ) shall I reinstall?
<benrob> I will have to put dialup connection on hold, wait out.
<polpak> benrob, why?
<BooZee> hello. i'm not seeing text in some flash objects on the web
<rabeldable> drak0z:  what command are you using to start?
<benrob> polpak: average 0.581 ms. seems fine. I can access the router. but not the net. or the modem directly.
<polpak> benrob, ah.. how do you access the "modem directly" ?
<benrob> and the modem says it has a nice LAN connection w/ the router, and also has a nice LINK to the net (when Im not on dialup!)
<drak0z> rabeldable, xbgmsharp (actually xbgm[tab] )
<rob_p> benrob:  Do you mind pasting your /etc/network/interfaces file to the pastebin?
<benrob> polpak, by plugging lan cable from modem LAN to laptop Lan port...
<polpak> rob_p, he did.
<benrob> k
<rob_p> polpak:  URL?
<polpak> benrob, ah, well that wouldn't really work terribly well
<rabeldable> are you in the xbgmsharp directory when you run that command?
<polpak> rob_p, http://pastebin.com/435251
<drak0z> no... should I be? :)
<polpak> benrob, Try this
<rabeldable> try it
<rob_p> polpak:  Thanks!
<rabeldable> did you install mono?
<rob_p> polpak:  No.  That's the output of ifconfig... I'd like to see his /etc/network/interfaces file...
<polpak> rob_p, ah, sorry.
<polpak> benrob, ping 66.94.234.13
<drak0z> rabeldable, xbgmsharp is in /usr/bin ..?
<polpak> benrob, and not through the dial up
<benrob> only one phone line... will need to disconnect
<polpak> benrob, also copy your /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin
<drak0z> oh.. I didnt install mono, but afaik the package did that itself?
<polpak> benrob, paste the file first then
<polpak> benrob, so we can look at it while you're gone
<benrob> argg every time I activate/deactivate I can no longer use firefox :(
<benrob> is #flood ok instead?
<drak0z> sh#t.. my helpdesk just quit :D
<polpak> it's ok with me
<polpak> benrob, but paste in small chunks, so as not to get booted
<benrob> oh sorry too late. Must be small enopugh anyway :)
<polpak> benrob, so when you're on the DSL, can you still connect to IRC? or no?
<ChazanM> any command to broadcast a message to every user... better, every X session?  I'm using my computer through freeNX and would like to say to other people using it: "Please, don`t shutdown this computer"
<benrob> polpak: no.
<benrob> havent gone offlien yet.
<benrob> polpak: u want me to do that ping in Laptop-router-modem-adslline setup right?
<polpak> benrob,  yes
<Syruss> %admin          ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: nohup, echo, /opt/shoutcast/sc_serv
<Syruss>  << Anyone know where the syntax error is in this /etc/sudoers line?
<benrob> k. files on #flood. c u in a bit.
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> how do I recompile lufs?
<mifritscher> make clean doesn't exists
<mifritscher> killing the object-files doesn't help
<mifritscher> prepmod exits without any message
<guadalupe> guada
<rob_p> Syruss:  Should be, "username    ALL= NOPASSWD: command".
<Syruss> hmm
<Syruss> you sure?
<rob_p> Syruss:  About 99% :-)
<Syruss> :/
<rob_p> Syruss:  Give it a try...  If it doesn't like it, it'll tell you!
<Morrigu> I can't get login screen to my X-server, I'm using XDM with XDMCP, netstat tells me udp6 *:xdmcp, there's no listen and can udp6 be the fault? (how do I change it to plain udp?)
<Morrigu> (remote x-server)
<mahangu> johndarkhorse, anyway I can resize my ubuntu partition without screwing up data?
<Bigglez> Hello - anyone help with an nvidia issue?
<markuman> what are the login names and pwd for cups by ubuntu ??? http://localhost:631/printers
<tgwj> Bigglez, ask
<ZzeCoOl> Hello is there any easy way to have ntfs write support on ubuntu ????
<ZzeCoOl> i dont care about danger to lose data
<tgwj> mahangu, what file system ? you'll probably need a live cd
<iluciv> how does one mount iso's
<Bigglez> cool. I have Kubu 5.04 I did an update last night. Now the nvidia drivers are not working. (no GL)
<benrob_> polpak: ping says: From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
<benrob_> also, that connection monitor top-right screen says SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device... that might be a clue?
<mahangu> tgwj, i have partition magic on my windows side, but will that wreck ubuntu?
<Bigglez> The new kernel is 2.6.10-5-386 and apt says all my packages are up to date - so no new nvidia
<benrob_> finally, websites say "~could not be found. Please check the name and try again"
<johndarkhorse> mahangu: it will not, unless you vacuum ubuntu up with it
<benrob_> so endeth fact-finding mission. very unstable connection here. I keep disappearing I know.
<polpak> benrob, looks like a routing issue, though I don't see why it would be
<ZzeCoOl> mahangu:  u can use qtparted
<iluciv> how does one mount iso's??
<polpak> benrob, since you have another machine on that network going through the same route
<ZzeCoOl> looks like partition magic
<tgwj> mahangu, I don't know anything about partition magic. but if it resites correctly and keeps the partition no. there hould be no problem
<benrob_> polpak, um no other machine. I took the modem to work to test it with windows machine.
<polpak> benrob, I wish I could help more, but I have to get some sleep. Sorry
<ZzeCoOl> iluciv: http://www.google.com.gr/search?hl=en&hs=lkl&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&q=mount+iso+ubuntu&spell=1
<Bigglez> Does the Nvidia-glx package on the 5.04 repo get updated as the kernels change?
<mahangu_> like i was saying
<benrob_> polpak, np. I have to go too. Thanks a MILLION for your time.
<mahangu_> any reccomendations?
<polpak> benrob, oh. well it looks like there's a problem between the router and the dsl modem
<polpak> benrob,  Dunno what it could be though
<benrob_> cant you connect direct to lan port of modem?
<benrob_> I used to at another house
<iluciv> oh thanks you mean http://tinyurl.com/9a76p
<ZzeCoOl> Hello is there any easy way to have ntfs write support on ubuntu ????
<polpak> benrob, you might be able to connect directly to the modem, but you might have to wait for the lease on the DCHP to expire
<ZzeCoOl> nedd ntfs support madly
<ZzeCoOl> need*
<benrob_> I can delete nameservesr from netwrok setup...
<polpak> benrob, so if you unplug the dsl modem, (power) and then connect directly into it, but wait like 5 mins or so before powering up the modem it might work
<polpak> benrob, it's not a nameserver issue if you cannot ping to an outside ip though
<benrob_> polpak: I will try it. well go get some sleep man. Thanks again. you spent a bit o time!
<polpak> benrob, night
<benrob_> night
<drak0z> exit
<drak0z> oops
<mahangu_> is there a tool for ubuntu that i can use to partition my disks with
<mahangu_> i mean resize
<ZzeCoOl> qtparted
<ZzeCoOl> mahangu_: qtparted
<mahangu_> ZzeCoOl, thanks
<sori> Could anyone tell me how you can print pages with variable DPI well? If I change the Output DPI setting in CUPS, it doesn't make the page to print fit to the size of paper. (Only if I select 600DPI, the page fits to the paper)
<mahangu_> i mean resize my ubuntu partition using that w/o a problem right?
<johndarkhorse> mahangu_: qt- or g- parted will resize fine from the ubuntu livdCD
<brosioz> anyone have erver try ntfs resize with Ntfsprogs 1.12.0? Is it very long ?
<mahangu_> johndarkhorse, thanks
<johndarkhorse> brosioz: use qtparted from a livecd, it resized ntfs just fine
<brosioz> johndarkhorse, how many time i need ?
<johndarkhorse> brosioz: are you installing ubuntu?
<brosioz> yes
<spiral> hello
<rob_p> benrob_:  It looks to me like your ethernet and ppp interfaces are coming up by default and they both get configured dynamically.  Ideally, you only want to specify 1 default gateway on a host.  You can specify other routes, etc. but when 2 dynamically configured interfaces come up automatically and get configured as the default gateway, this causes local routing issues for that host.
<brosioz> but i'm still waiting 30minutes
<brosioz> but qparted is still working
<BooZee> problem with flash - I cant see text inside flash movies!
<johndarkhorse> brosioz: the breezy badger installer has ntfs resizing as an option during the install
<spiral> does anyone here know if ubuntu backports will be enabled for breezy backports from dapper soon ?
<brosioz> i want to knwon how long is the procedure
<johndarkhorse> brosioz: it shouldnt take that long
<brosioz> to resize
<brosioz> johndarkhorse, 10 minutes ?
<brosioz> 20 ?
<johndarkhorse> brosioz: less than 20 by a long way
<brosioz> ok thx
<markuman> i have installed ubuntu and want to setup cups in webinterface, not with gnome! but how is the username and password for it?!???? my ubuntu passwd and username dont work!!!
<[Nige] > anyone know howto predict network traffic?
<rob_p> benrob_:  Anyway, I'm off to take my lunch break but I'll be back in an hour or so if you want more help with it...
<rob_p> guess not!
<markuman> i have installed ubuntu and want to setup cups in webinterface, not with gnome! but how is the username and password for it?!???? my ubuntu passwd and username dont work!!!
<topyli> markuman: yes!!! it is disabled!!!!
<tunis> slt
<tunis> hello
<markuman> topyli: wtf? how to get logged in???
<topyli> markuman: it is insecure, thus disabled. there are instructions on the forums how to enable it if you really want to
<topyli> i don't remember how it was done
<_jason> Hi, if I decide to compile and install mplayer's latest version, then when a new version is released can i simply install that version over the other or would I need to uninstall the first version and then install the new one?  (I would be using checkinstall to install each)
<client3> How can I enable  middle-click emulation?
<client3> (without being root)
<btdown> Is the seveas repo not working for anyone else?
<johndarkhorse> client3: use both mouse buttons
<johndarkhorse> btdown: Seveas' runs his server from his home, and it goes to sleep when he does
<seb__> hello ! (french user)
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<styx> i have a problem with my wlan at home im trying to connect but nothing happens! ubuntu recognises the card properly! what can i do?
<btdown> ah ok. i thought it was something I screwed up on my end. ;) Thanks for the info
<apokryphos> btdown: what are you trying to get? It might be available from elsewhere
<btdown> I could have swore I had the sun jre pkg installed but now it isnt there.......
<client3> johndarkhorse, it doesn't work, how can I enable middle-button emu without being root?
<apokryphos> !javadebs
<ubotu> I heard javadebs is at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<btdown> I know he had pkg, which would same me a little trouble messing doing it the other way...
<apokryphos> btdown: the sun java debs are at that link there
<btdown> really? Gotta go check it out..... thanks!
<btdown> ooh. Cool thanks for the info!
<johndarkhorse> client3: do you not have superuser access to the machine? (i dont know how w/o superuser access)
<gnomefreak> good morning kbrooks
<johndarkhorse> Good Morning gnomefreak apokryphos kbrooks
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, good morning
<lish> morning...
<gnomefreak> good morning johndarkhorse
<apokryphos> mownin'
<lish> lol
<kbrooks> lol
<gnomefreak> my g/f is running windows and doesnt have an office app she has hoary cds so she can install OO 1.1 but is there a way for her to upgrade after installing 1.1?
<dabaR> gnomefreak: OO.o is available from their web site.
<gnomefreak> dabaR, yeah i know that i was trying to save her some download time tho
<dabaR> gnomefreak: start now
<client3> johndarkhorse, I don't have root, but I don't really need it. Bye, thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> lol ill send her there today than
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: oOo1 is fine for using
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse,  that was one of the things is if 1.1 and 2.0 are different than i cant really teach her shes out of state for the next year or so
<seb_french_user> ive a problem with my sound card, where i can configure it ??
<lish> in your offices are most office suites OOo2?
<gnomefreak> system>prefferences>sound
<seb_french_user> ive a problem with my sound card, where i can configure it ?? what test i can do ?
<gnomefreak> lish OO2 is out for breezy
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell seb_french_user about sound
<gnomefreak> sub_french_user read above
<lish> gnomefreak: yes, i know. I wonder if you are using OOo2 in your offices
<kbrooks> lish: does that matter
<dabaR> kbrooks: does that matter
<gnomefreak> lish,  im in school i dont have an office anymore :(
<seb_french_user> on windows this sound card is an ac97 (via), ubuntu hoary support it but no sound on speaker...
<lish> gnomefreak:  :) i'm in school,too.  As a student, OO is enough. But i want to know what about OO at offices?
<gnomefreak> seb_french_user,  go to system than prefferences than sound and work with that a lil to see if you hear anything when tested
<orbx_> hi, how do you search on the terminal for avaliable packages?
<kbrooks> orbx_, apt-cache search
<gnomefreak> kbrookes would it be avalible packages after search?
<Goshawk> hi all
<gnomefreak> omg dont type apt-cache search packages thats a lot of packages
<lish> any other way?
<^rob^> hi
<gnomefreak> use synaptic and search for what you are looking for
<lish> apt-cache search scribe1|grep scribe2   <--sometimes i use this,lol
<^rob^> does anyone know how to initiate a pctv-rave card - directly on composite input? -- i have found on the net only how to init module on tunner
<Talisker> !tell Talisker about mp3
<lorenzo> ciao
<lorenzo> reregtgh
<seb_french_user> gnomefreak :  sound is ok on gnome but non on xmms what output plugin i must select ?
<gnomefreak> lish,  its much easier if your searching for 1 or 2 packages but packages in general brings up more than the terminal will hold
<seb_french_user> but not
<seb_french_user> gnomefreak :  sound is ok on gnome but not on xmms what output plugin i must select ?
<gnomefreak> seb_french_user, i saw you the first time.
<shingoki> Can anyone tell me where to find a list of modern mobos knwown to work flawlessly with ubuntu?
<shingoki> I tried the wiki, and there is one motherboard listed
<seb_french_user> gnomefreak :  alsa say to me that my sound card is used by another program..........
<HiddenWolf> shingoki, any of the major brands, popular mobo's should work.
<gnomefreak> seb_french_user, how many sound cards are you using?
<seb_french_user> 1
<seb_french_user> ive 1 s c
<shingoki> HiddenWolf, I don't believe you
<shingoki> what about SATA and funny nvidia embedded NICs and all that crap?
<shingoki> And all that stuff where nForce2's used to mangle IDE data
<lish> i use this:"apt-cache search dvd menu|grep menu" and find a dvd player supporting dvd's menu
<seb_french_user> my ubuntu is hoary 5.04 ans i ve do an classic install
<seb_french_user> my ubuntu is hoary 5.04 and i ve do an classic install
<void^> try esound output plugin
<shingoki> I'm so depressed, seems like many new boards are sata-only, and linux doesn;'t really have sata support
<seb_french_user> ok thanks
<seb_french_user> yesssss it works !
<seb_french_user> thanks a lot !
<shingoki> Someone somewhere has got to know which motherboards work with ubuntu
<shingoki> anyone here at all running AMD64, socket 939, with SATA drives and a PCI-E nvidia motherboard, without tiny germlins running around breaking things?
<PalleLap> Is there somekind of development distribution in ubuntu like testing/unstable in Debian?
<shingoki> yes, dapper dandruff
<shingoki> or whatever it is called
<seb_french_user> other problem xmms read my mp3 file when this file is on my disk but he dont want to read this same file when it is on my smb network an idea ?
<PalleLap> ok dapper will be the next release?
<HiddenWolf> shingoki, dapper drake.
<hypn0> can helix player play all the real media formats or does only realplayer do that :-/
<johndarkhorse> hypn0: helix is realplayer with a different name and license
<Toccy> Can someone give me one to one help on installing some modem drivers?
<hypn0> :-/ i thinks hes lying
<seb_french_user> other problem xmms read my mp3 file when this file is on my disk but he dont want to read this same file when it is on my smb network an idea ?
<u-sun> hi
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell seb_french_user about repeat
<hypn0> f helix was real, then why have 2, pretty dumb
<u-sun> anyone know how i would go about installing ffmpeg2theora
<u-sun> V
<u-sun> /home/u1sun/Desktop/ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2
<u-sun> a bin file
<u-sun> i am not familiar with
<shuu> hi
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell u-sun about cli
<u-sun> ubotu, yes can u plz
<ubotu> u-sun: I don't know, could you explain it?
<shuu> is it easy to get an fx5200 ( g-force ) to work together with ubuntu?
<orbx_> if i convert my ntfs partition to fat in ubuntu will i lose the data? And is it even possible to convert in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> u-sun: ubotu is a bot. check your private messages for a msg from it
<gnomefreak> isnt valknut a browser?
<johndarkhorse> orbx_: it is not. only Partition Magic can convert (and you still may have data loss <disclaimer>)
<ookami> Take a look at my desktop: http://ookami.animetc.com/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=13 | is there a way i can do this type of customization in linux? I switched over to ubuntu (still keeping windows as a spare) but im wondering if there is a way to do such customizations under linux? ...
<gwark> can i add repositries like planetmirror and sourceforge to synaptic's mirror lists ??
<johndarkhorse> gwark: it is not recommended at all to have non ubuntu binary repos in your sources.list
<ookami> *smacks him self. i just realized i mixed left and right in description LOL*
<gwark> thankyou johndarkhorse
<orbx_> johndarkhorse > are you sure about this, there is no ubuntu program avaliable?
<gwark> johndarkhorse, was just hoping to mirror lives and avidemux
<johndarkhorse> orbx_: there is NO ubuntu program that will nondestructively convert NTFS to anything
<orbx_> johndarkhorse > or if there isn't a program, can ubuntu read ntfs partitions
<bigfoot1> Re Evolution program: how do i delete all appointments (all calendars) quickly?
<Toccy> Can anyone help me install modem drivers?
<u-sun> HappyFool, i see i guessed that
<seb_french_user> how i can read my mp3 file with xmms : when the ile is on my local disk  it work, but i cant read this same file on samba server.
<gfish> how do i convert ntfs partitions to fat
<johndarkhorse> orbx_: yes reading ntfs can be done
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell orbx_ about ntfs
<u-sun> HappyFool, makes sense
<u-sun> i am trying to install http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<orbx_> !tell gfish about ntfs
<u-sun> ops sorry - wait
<johndarkhorse> gfish: you use Partition Magic, or you move all your data onto another partition and destructively convert it (format it, in other words)
<orbx_> johndarkhorse > is that done in linux?
<seb_french_user> smb://tilo@192.168.0.2/amule/Crazy%20Frog%20Popcorn%20Mix.mp3 this command is correct to read my file with xmms ?
<gfish> or windows
<ookami> is there a way i can do this type of customization in linux See my desktop screenshot: http://ookami.animetc.com/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=13 | I switched over to ubuntu (still keeping windows as a spare) but im wondering if there is a way to do such customizations under linux? ...
<HappyFool> if that is your main windows partition and you want to boot off it, i wouldn't do that ;)
<pepsi> how can i find out which package has a certain file in it?
<pepsi> a package i dont have
<HappyFool> pepsi: packages.ubuntu.com
<pepsi> thanks buddy
<johndarkhorse> orbx_: winmac_fstab will mount your ntfs partitions read-only so you can access them
<u-sun> HappyFool, i am trying to install ffmpeg2theora-1.15
<void^> seb_french_user, mount the smb share.
<u-sun> well its a bin file
<u-sun> linux.bin.bz2
<gfish> could i format them to fat within linux
<u-sun> ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2 file
<peterhil> Hello! Does anyone know if Ubuntu works with Old World machines With a G3 upgrade card?
<peterhil> Old World Power PC, that is
<gfish> can i format ntfs to fat within linux
<void^> u-sun, why not apt-get install ffmpeg2theora ?
<gnomefreak> i can install debian packages using dpkg -i right and that goes for any debian packages?
<deFrysk> gnomefreak, no
<johndarkhorse> gfish: you will lose all your data on your ntfs partition, but yes you can
<gnomefreak> no:(
<HappyFool> i see ffmpeg, but not ffmpeg2theora
<deFrysk> gnomefreak, no no no
<johndarkhorse> peterhil: it works on old world machines
<void^> heh.. debian has it even :P
<gfish> ok can ubuntu read multisession dvda
<HappyFool> i don't muck about with video, but maybe transcode could help
<gfish> *dvds
<gnomefreak> ok they have valknut for debian but not ubuntu is it possible to dpkg that one?
<bigfoot1> In Evolution, I went to Actions/Purge in my attempt to clear all events in the calendar . I even set the date on my Ubuntu to Nov 2008, and then tried purging again, but all my 2005 events are not erased. What's wrong? I can erase the events one by one, but that's not really time-efficient.
<HappyFool> u-sun: at a guess, 'bunzip2 ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2' and then 'chmod +x ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin' and then 'sudo ./ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin'
<myk3> hello
<bigfoot1> can anyone help me with evolution?
<ChazanM> any command to broadcast a message to every user... better, every X session?  I'm using my computer through freeNX and would like to say to other people using it: "Please, don`t shutdown this computer"
<myk3> how can i chnage the default dvd application?
<HappyFool> u-sun: i'd recommend looking for other options first, like mplayer or mencoder or transcode, though
<brenner> myk3: sys > prefs > removable drives & media > mmedia tab
<HappyFool> u-sun: if you just want to watch the file, you could probably install an appropriate codec for mplayer/xine/totem/etc
<myk3> thanks
<sepo> hi..
<myk3> what does the command "%d"
<myk3> for?
<u-sun> HappyFool, its actually for encoding mp4 to ogg theora
<peterhil> johndarkhorse: thanks, I found a document on the wiki describing the installation, too.
<u-sun> HappyFool, so its a good ide
<gnomefreak> valknut looks intresting thats why i wanna try it but im not real sure what all it does
<u-sun> idea
<HappyFool> myk3: at a guess, it will be replaced with the name of the device when the app is run
<HappyFool> myk3: e.g., %d will become '/dev/dvd' or whatever
<gnomefreak> never mind apt-get found it
<shuu-2> is it some problem with ubuntu and    fx5200  G-force ?
<gnomefreak> valknut
<gnomefreak> damn
<HappyFool> shuu-2: i have a 'GeForce fx 5200' and i haven't had any problems
<shuu-2> ok thx :)
<teleyinex> hi
<teleyinex> someone knows how can I enable firefox to index webpages in beagle?
<teleyinex> because I dont find the extension
<SPCcrow> is it no longer possible to get MPlayer working on Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> SPCcrow, last i heard mplayer worked fine with ubuntu hoary and breezy
<gwark> is there much difference between breezy and dapper ?
<defcon8> hello
<suneco> hello all
<defcon8> hi
<gnomefreak> yes double the support time
<suneco> i want to install ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2
<suneco> but i cannot find this format
<gnomefreak> gwark, its too early to tell yet give them time to work on it
<suneco> i do not know this format
<bigfoot1> in Evolution: how can I select a range of tasks/events/contacts?
<gwark> gnomefreak, oh, it isnt realeased as yet ?
<redduck666> suneco, i believe you need to use program bunzip2 to extract that
<gnomefreak> gwark, they just started developing it
<bigfoot1> in Evolution: I can  select a range of tasks by using the SHift key while clicking on mouse, but this doesn't work for events in list view. How do i select a range of events ?
<gnomefreak> breezy came out on oct 13
<gwark> gnomefreak  cheers man :)
<gnomefreak> dapper is set for april sometime
<gwark> looks to have avidemux native .... nice one :)
<riple1> BIGFOOT1: TRY STRG INSTEAD OF SHIFT
<johndarkhorse> suneco: if you read the cli info ubotu sent you, you may function better with these unknown formats
<HappyFool> suneco: at a guess, 'bunzip2 ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2' and then 'chmod +x ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin' and then 'sudo ./ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin'
<bigfoot1> riple1: i'm not sure what the strg key is but i tried all the keys on the same level as the spacebar key
<riple1> BIGFOOT1: SORRY ITS Ctrl ON INTERNATIONAL KEYBOARDS
<bigfoot1> riple1: Ctrl usually selects not a range, but only whatever you click on.
<HappyFool> riple1: try the caps lock key to stop shouting ;)
<bigfoot1> riple1: i tried ctrl as well, but it doesn't work
<snooo> anyone know of any good gui tools for converting video in linux, or should i try getting TMPEG to run under wine?
<johndarkhorse> snooo: idk if dvdrip or transcode have guis, but they convert video (transocde being the better for general use)
<spencer> Im trying to edit the modprobe.conf file in ubuntu, but aparently it doesnt do anything. Is there anyother file I must edit? Im trying to add the following line: options snd-via82xx dxs_support=4
<HappyFool> spencer: take a look in /etc/modprobe.d
<spencer> HappyFool: I am. Is it the aliases file i need to edit?
<HappyFool> spencer: um. maybe create a snd-via82xx file
<da_shrewd> hello
<da_shrewd> anyone from ubuntu can help me
<HappyFool> da_shrewd: if you tell us your problem, maybe we can
<da_shrewd> ok
<HappyFool> spencer: hrm. can't find a man-page specifying how /etc/modprobe.d works...
<da_shrewd> i'm beginner user of linux
<da_shrewd> my prob is
<suneco> Ng, are you here
<da_shrewd> my ubuntu doesn't detect my mouse
<da_shrewd> i use serial port mouse
<da_shrewd> so,anyone can solve my prob
<The_wow> Hello everybody. Is amule working ok for you? I can't get it running. I wrote message here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92276
<coz> Hello guys
<coz>  here's aproblem
<coz> Iinstalled wacom drivers and configured it in xorg
<coz> that's ok now
<coz> BUT the scroll whell on the mouse doesn't work now
<coz> any suggestions
<da_shrewd> anyone can solve my problem
<progbliss> da_shrewd: It's going to involve editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf... looking up various things...
<Norrland> can anyone help me with what filesystem to use for ubuntu?
<progbliss> da_shrewd: haven't checked the man page on it yet, if you want to do that, feel free, need a terminal
<zorba64> Norrland: the default ext3 works fine for me
<Norrland> ok, thanks!
<da_shrewd> progbliss,can u tell me step by step
<progbliss> I'm still working it out.
<Norrland> anything else i need to think about when running linux side by side with windows on the same hdd?
<zorba64> Norrland: np
<progbliss> da_shrewd: I can tell you what needs editing, just not how to edit it
<spencer> Where do I put options snd-via82xx dxs_support=4? The modprobe.conf isnt working
<da_shrewd> ok,whats that
<NeoKre8or> gday all
<zorba64> NeoKre8or: gday
<progbliss> da_shrewd: the file /etc/X11/xog.conf is going to need editing. There's an InputDevice section with Identifier = "Mouse1"
<progbliss> goofed that...
<NeoKre8or> this a general ubuntu channel??
<da_shrewd> ooo
<zorba64> NeoKre8or: yup
<teleyinex> hi
<progbliss> da_shrewd: Identifier = "Configured Mouse"
<teleyinex> someone has the extension of firefox for beagle?
<da_shrewd> so,what the command that i must type in terminal?
<NeoKre8or> coolies - well i may as well hang out here as well - helping when i can :)
<progbliss> da_shrewd: I'd suggest sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<da_shrewd> ok,thanx progbliss
<da_shrewd> i try first
<spencer> Where do I put options snd-via82xx dxs_support=4? The modprobe.conf isnt working
<progbliss> da_shrewd: Did you figure out what to change it to?
<da_shrewd> opss..not yet.heheh
<da_shrewd> can u tell me?
<progbliss> da_shrewd: Still working on that...
<panzermax> alguien abla espaol
<johndarkhorse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<brenner_> johndarkhorse: remember my apt problem? i'm still getting it. :-/
<progbliss> da_shrewd: OK, time for google...
<gnomefreak> brenner, what apt problem if i may ask
<da_shrewd> heheh
<brenner> apt-cache keeps getting deleted every day or so
<gnomefreak> i have never heard of that one :( im sorry
<brenner> according to johndarkhorse/nalioth, it's a syncing problem ... but it's been like a month and it's still happening
<mcp_dk> hey.. anybody here play the game "pioneers" or know how to connect to a server ?
<brenner> someone else had it, but he was content with re-updating ... i on the other hand don't like being forced to
<gnomefreak> brenner, that is weird
<panzermax> alguie abla espaol
<progbliss> da_shrewd: set the protocol to "Auto" for now. If this doesn't work, you should get a "<mousename>: cannot determine the mouse protocol" error message message
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell panzermax  about es
<brenner> gnomefreak: tell me about it
<panzermax> I need help
<gnomefreak> lol brenner  i havent heard anything like that before
<mcp_dk> i installed pionners via apt-get but when i try to connect to "pioneers.debian.net" i get a "error connecting to host Pioneers.debian.net" connection refused
<gnomefreak> panzermax, spanish go to
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<da_shrewd> heheh
<maikeru> I need a website that will let me traceroute an IP and it'll give me their geographical location
<panzermax> como
<panzermax> como lo ago
<brenner> gnomefreak: are you familiar with cron/scheduled events?  i'm thinking it might be possible that the deletion has been scheduled daily somehow
<panzermax> I need help con ubuntu
<Goshawk> maikeru, try the program traceroute
<da_shrewd> progbliss,i don't know,how to edit it
<gnomefreak> brenner, the last time i tried setting that up i didnt get it right
<korhalf> I finally have my system set up, and i dont know what to do with it..
<korhalf> lol
<Goshawk> panzermax, ask your question!
<brenner> gnomefreak: oh. nvm then. :)
<panzermax> Whitch seen partitions whitch NTFS
<Slackwise> So, uh, anyone else have issues with DNS resolution being slow with v5.10?
<maikeru> goshawk, I know there's a website
<progbliss> da_shrewd: remember the sudo gedit command?
<da_shrewd> i'm just 1 week using ubuntu/linux
<maikeru> that will say "St. Louis" etc.
<_jason> maikeru, http://www.arin.net/
<maikeru> and I need that
<maikeru> for certain reasons
<maikeru> thanks jason
<da_shrewd> yes remember
<Eternalist> panzermax, What are you asking exactly?
<Eternalist> the newest kernel only has support to read NTFS
<progbliss> Can you open a terminal window?
<oxigen> Inktvlek: did you find yafray 0.0.8?
<sneaky> hello can soomeone help me?
<Eternalist> you can do this by creating a directory as a mount point
<da_shrewd> but i like to learn
<panzermax> yes I do
<Eternalist> then issuing this command: sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /Windows
<Eternalist> hdd1 being ur windows partition.
<sneaky> can someone help me to get my sound to work?
<maikeru> City:       Columbia
<mcp_dk> anybody know where i might get some help with the game Pioneers and if the version in Ubuntu 0.9.23 is good
<Eternalist> and /Windows being the mountpoint
<mcp_dk> the latest is 0.9.33
<maikeru> that's the city of the company who owns ir
<maikeru> it*
<panzermax> seen partitions whiitch netfs
<maikeru> not where it traces back to completely, right?
<maikeru> cause like, I know this won't make a lot of sense
<umberleigh> what do i do if a process refuses to die? totem is misbehaving. i've tried killall totem, sudo killall totem and kill <pid>
<maikeru> but I have a dickhead uncle and I think he posted something on my grandma's blog
<maikeru> and I need to find out if it's him
<progbliss> da_shrewd: open a terminal window, type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<sneaky> can someone help me to get sount on my ubuntu pc??????
<Eternalist> sneaky, what do you need?
<maikeru> I'm thinking he used a library computer
<da_shrewd> ok,wait a minute
<brenner> mcp_dk: pioneers? what's the package called?
<sneaky> help i cant get my sound to work
<gnomefreak> Eternalist,  good luck :(
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell sneaky about sound
<maikeru> and I think I know which library, so if all else fails I will just go to the library and use the computers and see if it gives me the same IP
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, why? lol
<mcp_dk> @Brenner its called pioneers-client etc.
<sneaky> i tried that johndarkhorse
<Goshawk> sneaky, see the volume control
<Goshawk> sneaky, maybe it's set to 0
<shingoki> wooo! I found someone saying that an asus a8n sli mobo will work with ubuntu 5.10
<sneaky> colume control is up
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, any idea what i should do now that i got everyhting set up
<da_shrewd> ok
<da_shrewd> then
<shingoki> can anyone confirm that?
<mcp_dk> I installed everything related to pioneers
<brenner> umberleigh: tried killing through the system monitor?
<gnomefreak> Eternalist,  he was here last night with same issues and he still hasnt got it to work
<Eternalist> Oh i see.
<kingofnErd> What is the default root password?
<gnomefreak> Eternalist,  i didnt see your issue
<RAT> hello!!!!
<Eternalist> kingofnErd, do sudo /bin/bash
<sneaky> so can u help or not?
<Goshawk> sneaky, ok open the sound manager (right click on the tray icon) and try to se it
<Eternalist> then type passwd and set the password
<gnomefreak> kingofnErd,  your user password is default for sudo
<progbliss> da_shrewd: look for an InputDevice section with Identifier "Configure Mouse"
<umberleigh> brenner: tried that. it's now gone, but there seems to be about a minute delay before totem goes which is really irritating.
<Eternalist> by default the first user you create has root privalages
<redduck666> any ideas why after sudo chmod 777 -R /key i still (as $) can not cd to /key?
<e3nh4rdc0r3> what is a good cd burning program?
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, Oh i was just asking, what cools things should i do with my system now that its set up
<gnomefreak> gnomebaker or k3b e3nh4rdc0r3
<_jason> e3nh4rdc0r3, have you tried gnomebaker?
<Goshawk> e3nh4rdc0r3, nautilus is able to do that
<panzermax> whitch install a antivirus
<panzermax> =????'
<da_shrewd> i can't see anything except a blank page window
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: no user has "root" priveleges. only 'superuser'
<gnomefreak> Eternalist,  anything you want to do linux can do :)
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse, I meant that he can use sudo and his password to achieve the same thing
<gnomefreak> almost
<brenner> mcp_dk: seems like they're defunct.  happypenguin.org comes up with 0 matches for pioneers, and the linked gnocatan site is gone
<progbliss> da_shrewd: did you get any errors?
<Morrigu> paste from tcpdump : IP 192.186.0.56 > Mika.mshome.net: ICMP 192.168.0.56 udp port 32898 unreachable, length 137. Is it possible this would be blocking my remote X (XDMCP) ?
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, i need some ideas lol
<e3nh4rdc0r3> can those programs burn ISOs into CDs?
<da_shrewd> i think yes
<progbliss> da_shrewd: like, access is denied?
<da_shrewd> at terminal mention it
<brenner> umberleigh: weird, why are you killing it anyway?
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse, besides, i dont like using sudo, so i made a root user by sudo'ing /bin/bash and creating a password from there
<kingofnErd> Eternalist, thanks.
<mcp_dk> @brenner okay that explains a lot. Anybody else know of a Settlers of catan like game for Linux ?
<da_shrewd> gedit:7104
<Goshawk> e3nh4rdc0r3, click the iso (right click) and select burn image
<dave> how do i install codecs for mp3s
<da_shrewd> gnomeui warning
<gnomefreak> Eternalist,  give me some ideas on what you are thinking of like as far as getting a good desktop or desktop background or writing your own kernel hosting your own server?
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, yea i need some ideas man, i know you can do lots, ive cycled thru so many distrubutions but i always just go back to windows for the games and whatever
<teleyinex> hi
<teleyinex> someone has beagle working in breezy?
<da_shrewd> while connecting to session manager: authentication rejected
<umberleigh> brenner: trying in vain to watch an iffy dvd of 'black books' which keeps freezing and locking up totem.
<teleyinex> I need infor about the firefox extension
<teleyinex> because I dont find the extension for breezy
<brenner> umberleigh: you running totem-xine?
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, you know those sick screenshots of ppls desktops? i want shit like that, like transparent terminals and lord of the rings playing in the corner and shit
<progbliss> da_shrewd: OK, close gedit and try "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<progbliss> "
<da_shrewd> ok
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, i have a feeling they're running fluxbox with some good themes
<umberleigh> brenner: not sure. how do i check?
<gnomefreak> they might be
<brenner> umberleigh: if you don't know, then you probably aren't. :)
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, as far as transparent terminals go, i think aterm is capable of that.
<brenner> umberleigh: install totem-xine
<brenner> umberleigh: by default, totem uses the gstreamer backend
<da_shrewd> ok,it's like a menu
<dave> how do i use decoders for mp3s
<dave> and xvids
<umberleigh> brenner: from the about box: using xine-lib version 1.0.1
<progbliss> da_shrewd: Now that you're got that open, hunt down the section mentioned, and change the protocol to auto
<brenner> umberleigh: oh, guess you are then. :)
<brenner> umberleigh: tried other players, maybe the dvd's the problem?
<da_shrewd> i cant' see anything
<gnomefreak> Eternalist,  more than likely with the screen shots you talk about they have a dvd player running and as for traspanet there are differet things you can make do that just need to know what
<panzermax> Some peoe speaking spanish
<da_shrewd> like a blank page,and a menu at the bottom
<RAT> panzermax: i speak spanish
<progbliss> OK, does it comment towards the bottom about access denied?
<dave> i need the decoders for mp3s
<panzermax> RAT_: yes I do?????
<dave> can i get some help
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, its more than that, its different fonts
<panzermax> de donde eres RAT
<da_shrewd> i can't see anything.only a blank page & menu at the bottom
<Slackwise> DNS lookup is insanely slow on Ubuntu. Am I the only one?
<johndarkhorse> panzermax: esta canal es por la idioma ingles, y #ubuntu-es es por espanol
<brenner> ubotu: tell dave about mp3
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, fading menus, scrolling down transparent terminals and such
<progbliss> da_shrewd: hmm....
<rryder> hello
<cliebow> Slackwise: mine works well
<CookedGryphon> hi, mplayer isn't using the full screen, the picture size is fixed and when i go full screen its just the same sized picture in the centre of the screen with a black border all round
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, little themes for gnome just dont cut it
<CookedGryphon> any ideas how to fix it?
<rryder> can someone help me?
<progbliss> da_shrewd: need to go, wish I could help.
<Eternalist> CookedGryphon, Thats what you want, if the movie is playing at 300x200 why would you want it to be all pixelized at your resolution?
<panzermax> donde me voy para espaol??????
<umberleigh> brenner: yeah, tried it in mplayer which crashes too. i know it's the disc, but i still need it to play. normally b0rked discs just skip but this locks up any software i try and play it in at certain points whilst playing
<Eternalist> CookedGryphon, you can switch your resolution to the size of the movie playing if you want full screen lol
<panzermax> helpme yours
<Eternalist> CookedGryphon, try xine and press f to get fullscreen
<da_shrewd> ok
<orbx_> dave > go to #orbx
<RAT> #ubuntu-es
<Slackwise> cliebow: Everything is fast and good to go. But whenever I do anything that involves name resolution, things grind to a halt. Firefox sits there at "looking up... <foo>" And the sort.
<da_shrewd> tomorrow,i will ask again
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, aterm isnt reading my ~/.Xdefaults
<panzermax> espaol????
<da_shrewd> thanx a lot to progbliss
<gnomefreak> !es
<CookedGryphon> Eternalist: em, so i can see it from far away, and i don't want to change resolution, haven't got xine, all dvd players should stretch the picture surely, ogle does, for the 2 seconds that it works before quitting randomly
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<panzermax> donde me voy para alla please????
<Eternalist> CookedGryphon, sudo apt-get install xine
<brenner> CookedGryphon: common problem, search the forums yet?
<gnomefreak> lol Eternalist  i tried that yesterday to put the script in for terminal colors and fonts and it didnt work for me either it couldnt find it
<CookedGryphon> yeah, didn't come up with owt tho
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, damn
<panzermax> where go out for the canal in spanish????????
<Eternalist> CookedGryphon, save yourself time and just use xine
<gnomefreak> panzermax,  read what ubotu says already
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> !tell panzermax  about es
<rryder> hi can someone help me
<Stormx2> what with?
<Eternalist> panzermax, IRC: #ubuntu-es on irc.freenode.net is for Spanish discussion and support.
<panzermax> thank
<Stormx2> type /join #ubuntu-es
<Eternalist> No problem.
<Eternalist> :)
<rryder> can someone help me to figure out how to install my sound?
<johndarkhorse> panzermax: tipea /j #ubuntu-es    por favor
<Stormx2> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<rryder> onboars asus motherboard
<panzermax> #ubuntu-es
<panzermax> ???
<Stormx2> yes!!
<Eternalist> lol
<Eternalist> nub
<gnomefreak> panzermax,  type /join #ubuntu-es
<Eternalist> i think some people just beg to be flammed
<CookedGryphon> what repo is xine in, apt get can't find it, but says its referred to by another package
<gnomefreak> !xine
<_jason> !info xine
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you on ritalin?
<brenner> CookedGryphon: xine-ui
<gnomefreak> :(
<johndarkhorse> panzermax: marqe /j #ubuntu-es
<brenner> CookedGryphon: imo, totem works fine
<Eternalist> brenner, faster lol
<Eternalist> i dont like totem, it doesnt look sleak :)
<bina> Are HP printers generally quite compatible with linux?
<brenner> Eternalist: heh, sorry.  i hate when that happens. :)
<Stormx2> Eternalist: Beep Media Player!
<Stormx2> bina: Think so. There are drivers written just for HP printers, methinks.
<Eternalist> i didnt buy a top of the line pc so i can stream vids through the console and have mplayer
<Eternalist> i want the most bloated stuff i can find just because i can handle it
<bina> Stormx2: Sweet.  thanks
<Stormx2> Eternalist: Beep Media Player is nice, its basicly winamp 2
<CookedGryphon> brenner: Eternalist mplayer works fine now i changed the vidoe driver, which is all i wanted
<bluesman> hi, could someone please tell me how to set MAC adress at booting ubuntu? Im newbie to linux, and I dont like to type that ifconfig eth0 hw ether .... stuff again and again after I log in. thanx
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: then find you the latest build of vista/longhorn/vapor2006
<Eternalist> CookedGryphon, you do know that the driver should be set to xv
<Stormx2> vapor2006?
<Eternalist> by editing the mplayer.conf
<CookedGryphon> Eternalist: i didn't no, but i do now
<orbx_> can anyone suggest a good partition manager?
<_jason> does anyone know of a way to enable auto-repeat on specific mouse buttons?
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse, bah too lazy, do u have a link or something?
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  thats somthing ive NEVER seen anyone ask befor... :P you get a gold star...
<Eternalist> i didnt install linux just so i can install windows.
<Eternalist> lol
<Stormx2> _jason: What do you mean, auto-repeat
* _jason places on chest proudly
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  not that i have any answer however.  ;)
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: you said you wanted bloat, i believe vista/longhorn/vapor2006 will fill the bill
<Stormx2> _jason: You press once and it acts like its still pressed down?
<Eternalist> well for linux
<Eternalist> lol
<brenner> orbx_: gparted/qtparted
<Stormx2> what is vapor2006?
<Eternalist> unless theres a theme package to get the same looks
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  actually i rember somthing similer to  that years ago for my Amiga to play some games.
<_jason> Stormx2, if i hold down a mouse button i want it to repeat the action.  Like on the keyboard if you hold downa  letter, several appear
<Stormx2> _jason: I see.
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  auto fire for games eh?
<Stormx2> _jason: Hmm.
<Eternalist> yea
<Eternalist> hacker
<Eternalist> why dont u just ask for some aimbots too
<Stormx2> XD~~~
<Stormx2> lets not jump to conclusions
<_jason> Dr_Willis, actually it'ss o I can scroll down on a webpage by holding a button down instead of scrollign for eternity
<johndarkhorse> Stormx2: they keep pushing the release of the next windows back further. things that are promised and dont ship are called 'vaporware'
<Eternalist> I think this source will direct you to what you want: www.myg0t.com
<panzermax> NOTHINK ANWERSME IN /J #UBUNTU-ES WHAT I DO
<panzermax> ???
<Stormx2> johndarkhorse: Ah, I see.
<Eternalist> panzermax, listen..
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  Hmm... firefox does that allready for me when i hold on the scroll arrow.
<_jason> panzermax, ask your question there, habala espanol en ubuntu-es
<Eternalist> you know where you type characters so that we can see them?
<Eternalist> instead
<Stormx2> panzermax: Don't shout
<Stormx2> panzermax: What is the problem?
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  thers also some auto-speed scropper extensions I think for firefox.
<Eternalist> type /join #ubuntu-es
<Eternalist> thats all there is to it man
<Stormx2> panzermax: If no-one answers your question, just wait for someone to.
<orbx_> thankyou brenner
<Eternalist> Stormx2, he's spanish, and is trying to get into the spanish ubuntu chat
<panzermax> OK
<_jason> Dr_Willis, what mouse are you using?
<Stormx2> Eternalist: If i understand right, he's complaining that no-one answered his question.
<Eternalist> orbx_, did you get your database working by the way?
<Stormx2> Eternalist: (in the ubuntu-es channel)
<Eternalist> Stormx2, does anyone else here know spanish??? I doubt his question will get answered regardless.
<Eternalist> Oh.
<Stormx2> Eternalist: I don't know spanish, unfortunately.
<Eternalist> haha you understood more than i did.
<Eternalist> I know french however
<Stormx2> I know a little french and a little german (and a tiny tiny amount of japanese/dutch)
<erUSUL> i know spanish
<Stormx2> talk to panzermax then
<keythumper> Slackwise, did you try changing your resolve.conf?
<Eternalist> im in the french ubuntu room :)
<Eternalist> lol
<erUSUL> panzermax, i've joined #ubuntu-es we can talk there
<Slackwise> keythumper: I'm checking that now. I just disabled ipv6 because I read about it slowing things down on the forums.
<Slackwise> keythumper: Looks fine though.
<orbx_> Eternalist > mysql?
* Slackwise checks his powerbooks DNS servers.
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  got me a nice MX518
<keythumper> Slackwise, yes Ipv6 has issues as well
<Eternalist> orbx_, wasnt it you who needed that working or something?
<keythumper> Slackwise, try using dig to see if the dns servers are slow
<fhqwhgad> i'm having alittle trouble setting up my prism gt wifi card in ubuntu
<_jason> Dr_Willis, I'll expand on what exactly my problem is.  I want to get side scroll to work.  However, if I have cruise control on the mouse enabled it generated up scroll and down scroll repeatedly when i hold down up arrow and down arrow on the mouse.  That's great, does what I want.  Problem is, it will generate up and down scroll for side scroll too!  That's not so great.  So I thought it might be possible to disable cruise control on
<_jason>  the mouse and just have the software repeat the action I want.  Don't know of anything that might do that though?
<orbx_> Eternalist > yea, i still couldn't get it to work
<fhqwhgad> basicly it says "NOT READY!" in my iwconfig and i can't seem to change the channel it's running on
<Slackwise> keythumper: Query time: 13 msec
<keythumper> Slackwise, gag
<keythumper> slow dns sucks
<keythumper> try dig with just an IP
<keythumper> dit -x 204.174.16.4
<topyli> i didn't know 13 msec is slow :)
<Slackwise>  keythumper: Query time: 270 msec
<keythumper> Slackwise, hmm
<Slackwise> keythumper: Same DNS servers as on my powerbook, and the pb is speeding along. :P
* keikoz lo all
<keythumper> Slackwise, that is odd
<keythumper> Slackwise, try:  dig @204.174.16.4 -x 204.174.16.4
<Slackwise> keythumper: Query time: 66 msec
<BooZee> help with flash problems!
<keythumper> that is much better
<keythumper> mind you, no dns resolution with that
<Slackwise> :P
* keythumper shruggs
* Slackwise tries some on his powerbook.
<tekeo> I want to do this: 1)	Linux Kernel 2.6.14 or later
<tekeo> 	http://www.kernel.org/
<tekeo> 	Please configure your kernel with:
<tekeo> 	a) CONFIG_IEEE80211 (required):
<tekeo> 		-> Networking
<tekeo> 		  -> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack
<tekeo> 	b) CONFIG_DEBUG_FS (optional):
<tekeo> 		-> Kernel hacking
<tekeo> 		  -> Debug Filesystem
<topyli> BooZee: that's not a question. would you like to ask one?
<tekeo> I want to add things to kernel
<tekeo> how to?
<Slackwise> keythumper: If I dig ubuntuforums.org on my powerbook i get '3 msec' @_@
<Eternalist> tekeo, don't paste here
<keythumper> ipv6 I guess
<Eternalist> paste at pastebin.com and copy the url here.
<BooZee> topyli: i sure do. I can't see text in flash movies. not regular text (which I CAN see, but texts inside textbox)
<tekeo> soory
<Eternalist> similar to why we use pointers in C++
<Slackwise> keythumper: But I disabled ipv6 :P
<BooZee> topyli: did I explain myself good?
<tekeo> okai...
<keythumper> Slackwise, firewall then?
<Slackwise> keythumper: on ubuntu, that is
<Slackwise> keythumper: No firewalls. Same network, plugged into the same router.
<gapz> je suis
<gapz> fr
<tekeo> well could you answer my question anyway? or shall I go to pastebin.com? :P
<topyli> BooZee: the explanation is fine :) can you point me to an example flash on the web?
<keythumper> swap ethernet cables then?
<BooZee> google analytics
<Eternalist> tekeo, read up on how to compile the kernel yourself.
<keythumper> or, perhaps your nic drive is poooched
<Slackwise> keythumper: Can't. I'm at work. :P
<Eternalist> its a complex process that you need to understand before you go and do.
<keythumper> err drivers
<Slackwise> keythumper: If I do, my boss will get pissed off. :P
<gapz> j'ai un petit prob avec xmms
<Ethan> Hi, this is not really related to ubuntu but is there a linux-based voice synthetisor ? If yes, which ? Gnu,
<Ethan> ,
<BooZee> topyli: google analytics - but you gotta have an account in it to see it
<Slackwise> keythumper: hmm, NIC driver.
<keythumper> Slackwise, you might be in a "dog house" then
<BooZee> topyli: which I guess that you don't have
<topyli> BooZee: i do have a google account
<keythumper> your boss have a fancy router?
<BooZee> topyli: I mean an account in google analytics
<BooZee> topyli: which is an urchin statistics account
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, welcome bak
<Slackwise> keythumper: 0000:02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang] 
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, got aterm working yet?
<topyli> BooZee: ah, i just have a general google password
<gnomefreak> thank you
<gnomefreak> no Eternalist  im working on my debian sources right now
<tekeo> well can't find any good info
<keythumper> I have a lot of 3com nics in my spare parts bin..  not my fav
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, whats wrong with the way it is right now lol
<BooZee> topyli: well than, I guess you couldn't see it. do you know flash designing?
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, some packages not in there that you wnat?
<gapz> ?? j'ai fait toute les mise a jour et xmms ne fonctionne tjr pas, du moin a chaque fois que j'essay d'ouvrir un fichier
<tekeo> I wanna execute kernel thing
<keythumper> 3com did a recall on a lot of them
<Slackwise> keythumper: They work fine here. So it may be the driver.
<Norrland> Hey! I just installed unbuntu, and now when i try to start it the screen goes black with the message "out of range", what to do???!
<tekeo> I've done it in gentoo, but can't remember command
<Slackwise> keythumper: But, this same machine did alright on a live CD.
<topyli> BooZee: not at all. i hate flash :)
<gnomefreak> Eternalist,  im looking to upgrade to etch but not sure if its the same way as ubuntu
<keythumper> driver then
<topyli> BooZee: just wondering, because i've never had such a problem with flash...
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, whats etch?
<keythumper> Slackwise, take care..  I need to get off my can
<gnomefreak> etch=debian sid
<Slackwise> keythumper: lol, ok :P
<BooZee> topyli: well, flash has ordinary text which you can design, move, color for it's output. and it has an option for textbox where you can get text from an application
<BooZee> topyli: which is used for scripting
<BooZee> topyli: and that text, I cant see on the web
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, why switch to debian, this is the same thign lol
<BooZee> who can help me with a flash text problem ?
<brenner> Norrland: boot into recovery mode ... i'll walk you through from there
<Eternalist> i ran debian, the apt system is still out of date, the dependancies are definitly fixed up on this
<gnomefreak> Eternalist,  i am keeping ubuntu
<Eternalist> oh i see
<Eternalist> but ur getting the sources from there?
<dave> can i please get some help with mp3s
<Eternalist> dave, what do you need
<dave> ok
<topyli> gnomefreak: etch is not sid. it's testing. sid is always sid
<dave> it wont let me install the codecs
<Eternalist> dave, what won't?
<gnomefreak> topyli, i keep hearing etch is sid tho thats why i called it sid
<Eternalist> What I don't get is why people have the need to be bleeding edge with software
<repete> :-)
<Eternalist> Who cares? not too much changes, just some bug fixes, and chances are its going to be more unstable so theres no point
<mcphail> Is anyone using amd64? Do you get problems with totem-gstreamer?
<topyli> gnomefreak: sid is the only sid :)
<Eternalist> dave, can you be more specific please?
<esj> Eternalist:  people are dragged into bleeding edge sw because of features and dependencies
<dave> ok i went on the restricted thing n this message comes up dave@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<dave> Reading package lists... Done
<dave> Building dependency tree... Done
<dave> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<dave> dave@ubuntu:~$
<dave> when i type it into the terminal
<_jason> dave, have you enabled the mutliverse repo?
<Eternalist> use xmms
<Eternalist> forget this gstreamer totem crap
<dave> ok
<Eternalist> get xine-ui and xmms
<Eternalist> xmms is similar to winamp
<dave> cool
<johndarkhorse> dave: please dont paste in here
<plus-V-ducky> Tell us both, _jason I haven't got universe or multiverse installed either_
<johndarkhorse> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<_jason> ubotu, tell plus-V-ducky about repos
<brenner> Eternalist: ever used bmp?
<plus-V-ducky> Can I use all the Debian repos I used to use with Woody, Sarge, and Etch?
<brenner> no
<Eternalist> brenner, no
<topyli> plus-V-ducky: no
<repete> Has anyone seen the developer for 'smart' in irc?
<mcphail> Eternalist: yes, I have dumped it for xine, but it is a PITA to update all the default associations
<brenner> Eternalist: it's purdier....basically a gtk2 version of xmms
<Red-Sox>     \\\\\\\\\\\hi!
<johndarkhorse> plus-V-ducky: please dont use debian binary repos, you will grind your ubuntu to a halt in a very short time
<Eternalist> my skins for xmms are sick tho
<dave> ok im gonna get xmms
<Eternalist> ill see tho
<plus-V-ducky> hmmm.. is that why mplayer-586 is available to apt-get now?  (Debian had issues with its licensing)
<johndarkhorse> Red-Sox: please dont do that in here
<Eternalist> mcphail, well yea, but it still looks sicker
<Eternalist> i basicaly got linux for better looks lol
<Eternalist> fuck luna for XP
<topyli> plus-V-ducky: i think the mplayer licensing problems are fixed
<Red-Sox> okay, johndarkhorse
<Q-FUNK> hiya!  what's the average delay between putting a Breezy CD request at shipit and getting the delivery, on average, for EU?
<Eternalist> brenner, im gonna try bmp
<brenner> Eternalist: you can use xmms skins and most plugins for that matter in bmp....the gtk2 comes in with the menus etc....xmms' are butt0ugly
<Slackwise> Eternalist: What about the WinXP "Royale" them? That's isn't all that bad.
<plus-V-ducky> TY, for the warning, johndarkhorse -- doe the same go for src sources?
<_jason> Q-FUNK, don't know about average but I got mine after about 2 months
<Astxist> dave, System - Administration -Synaptic Package Manager, Settings - Repositories, Add and tick Non-Free mise as well tick Community Maintained as well
<Eternalist> Slackwise, never tried, i only use windows for cs
<Eternalist> lol
<topyli> plus-V-ducky: if unstable has a package which ubuntu doesn't, you can use the unstable sources and build an ubuntu package easily
<Astxist> dave, ok all of that then sudo apt-get update
<Eternalist> brenner, whats the bmp package called
<Eternalist> Beep Media Player lol
<brenner> Eternalist: beep-media-player
<Astxist> dave, and try what you where doing again :)
<dave> nooo i have a problem
<shawn> hey Ubuntu masters, i just upgraded my mobo and with onboard sound i get to the login screen and hear "baboingbaboingbaboingbaboing" repeteating forever and it wont let me log in until i disable ac97 audio, any ideas?
<dave> im trying to get mp3s to work
<Eternalist> brenner, yeah my guess was on point lol
<Slackwise> Eternalist: I only use Windows for VS.NET :P Anyways, If you want the Royale (Media Center) theme, you can get it from MS.com or from my site: http://www.slackwise.net/lance/packages/royale.zip
<Astxist> dave, yes I just told you what you need to know :)
<dave> it says
<Eternalist> Slackwise, awesome, ill give it a shot
<dave> please check ur sound card is configured
<Slackwise> Eternalist: Once you try it, the original WinXP theme is the ugliest thing on Earth.
<dave> you have the correct output plugin
<dave> and no other program is blocking the sound
<orbx_> dave > right click on mp3 file > properties > open with > vlc
<dave> i did
<Ethan> Does anyone knows a voice synthetiser linux/gnu ?
<orbx_> dave > vlc might be on mute?
<dave> its not
<plus-V-ducky> topyli, they still weren't fixed in Testing's apt-cache about aweek ago, but it would be good news 'cause mozilla/gecko developers chose it for lotsa MIMEs (and I haaate walking agaisn the wind myself when  mime can do it for me)
<orbx_> dave > what does it do?
<dave> mp3s wont play audio cds do
<esj> Ethan:  check the gnome accessability folks
<orbx_> are the audio CD's mp3
<Eternalist> crap, how do i use cp to copy directories, it keeps omitting the directory
<topyli> dave: which program are you using?
<Eternalist> it must be a premission issue
<Eternalist> one second
<plus-V-ducky> I'd like to see someone configure mozplugger to use xine though
<orbx_> dave > you can download mp3 plugins for totten player
<orbx_> totem player*
<shawn> i just changed "default sink" to ALSA, no doubt i will be back in a mo crying
<esj> Ethan: festival.  that is the name of a TTS system that should be avalable
<_jason> Eternalist, cp -r
<dave> what do u guys use
<Eternalist> _jason, im assuming thats recursive?
<_jason> Eternalist, yep
<Norrland> when i start ubuntu i get an "out of range" problem on my screen, anyone know how to fix this?
<brenner> dave: for mp3s? beep
<brenner> Norrland: sounds like your monitor rates were detected wrongly
<esj> dave: ogg :-)  I usually use xmms even thought the UI it mighty small
<Eternalist> brenner, wheres the beep config stuff stored, so i can load my skin
<brenner> Eternalist: ~/.bmp
<Norrland> what to do, i'm a real newbie to Linux
<plus-V-ducky> orbx they are provided by the xine or gstreamer packages when you choose either totem-gstreamer, or totem-xine (not both) and I can't remember if there's totem-xmms or anything else
<dave> they wont work pleas help
<Ethan> esj, ok I will look that thanks!!!
<Eternalist> Norrland, maybe the res is out of ur monitors supported display
<brenner> Eternalist: shove them in ~/.bmp/Skins
<brenner> Norrland: can you get to a terminal?
<plus-V-ducky> But I suggest you try xine-ui and vlc (V4L -- Video for Linuxes) player too
<brenner> Norrland: if not, boot into recovery mode
* plus-V-ducky is a big xine fan
<topyli> dave i use rhythmbox. mp3 support is in gstreamer0.8-mad
* erUSUL too
<Norrland> i can boot into revcov mode, but don't know what to do from there... i only have one terminal to work from...
<brenner> topyli: have you ever tried resizing rb's cokumns?
<Hoxzer> xmms is pretty good mp3-player for linux
<Hoxzer> its almost same as winamp
<rryder> someone knows a good p2p download program?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one mybe know how I can change Evolution calander font ?
<drcode> any one mybe know how I can change Evolution calander fonts?
<Hoxzer> rryder: (torrent) azureus
<Givanisovic> does anyone knows if their is aac support in xmms or rythembox?
<esj> Ethan:  feel free to contact by email (esj@harvee.org)  I'm a founding member of the open source speech recognation initiative.
<erUSUL> Norrland, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johndarkhorse> Givanisovic: install gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad
<rryder> where can i get azureus,
<topyli> brenner: sure. works well
<brenner> topyli: must be jsut me then....works ... not so well
<Givanisovic> ok I'll try that
<Norrland> erUSUL: what's that?
<Ethan> esj, ok this could work on any architecture, OS ?
<plus-V-ducky> xine.oprg does much lobbyig for Free Software and helped fight the recent battle against software patents in the EU parliament along with many other conscientious open source deelopers.  Not only that but they don't charge any fees for anything and live solely on donations, AFAIK -- nice people.
<esj> Ethan:  we have some good contacts in the oss accessibility arena
<plus-V-ducky> err xine.org that is
<brenner> Norrland: boot into recovery mode
<Norrland> and then?
<esj> festival works on unix./linux only afaik
<rryder> somebodys knows a good p2p download programs, like bearshare for windows
<topyli> brenner: i upgraded to 0.9.1 recently though, but i don't remember that particular problem with 0.9 either
<plus-V-ducky> festalon
<brenner> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<shawn> just so you know, ASRock K7Upgrade mobo dislikes ESD for some reason, with ALSA works fine :)
<esj> Ethan:  google open source text to speach
<esj> speech
<brenner> topyli: if i resize the time column, it stays still, but the artist column moves to the left and expands ... i get other weird stuff happening with the other too
<orbx_> Can anyone help me to configure mysql?
<esj> Ethan:eorry, I always pur an a in speech when I type
<PalleLap> orbx_, Bet the mysql manual can help you.. or i can if you have a _specific_ question.
<topyli> brenner: hey, it does do that! i guess i've never tried to resize the time column before :)
<Ethan> esj, kttsmg use the same api, no?
<Ethan> esj, only a kde gui, that is ?
<Eternalist> /dev/hda1       /Windows        ntfs
<Eternalist> thats what i have in my /etc/fstab so far
<brenner> topyli: phew, i thought _i_ only had that problem. :)
<Eternalist> what options and whatnot should i give so that any user can access it
<brenner> bug report time?
<Givanisovic> johndarkhorse: via synaptic? because I can't find them in the package list. is it the same as gstreamer0.8-flac?
<topyli> brenner: i guess, if there's no bug about this already
<orbx_> PalleLap > Well i have mysql installed and i always get an error saying that username "#1045 - Access denied for user"
<gnomefreak> i have 7 hours to waste :(
<johndarkhorse> Givanisovic: enable universe and multiverse repos
<tekeo> how do I update my kernel?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Givanisovic about repos
<plus-V-ducky> Hoxzer, speaking of winamp, how did you like noatun -- handles streaming audio nicely (don't know if it's a wrapper or a tru app)
<orbx_> PalleLap > is there a file i need to edit in order to sort out a user account?
<ArdieM> EIN MUSS FR ALLE STREET FIGHTER ODER MORTAL KOMBAT FANS: SCHAUTS EUICH AN :) http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/276650
<PalleLap> orbx_, And you did the relavant grants?
<esj> Ethan: not sure.  it has been a while since I've done any TTS work.  I'm more involved in speech reco since I have newve damaged hands
<selinium> orbx_ Did you set the root password?
<orbx_> selinium , Pallelap > all i have done is installed mysql, to get a user account working what do i have to do?
<mifritscher> I get this when I smbpasswd -a michi-admin:
<mifritscher> ldapsam_search_one_group: Problem during the LDAP search: LDAP error:  (No such object)
<mifritscher> ldapsam_modify_entry: Failed to add user dn= uid=michi-admin,ou=User,dc=fritscher with: Undefined attribute type
<mifritscher>         rid: attribute type undefined
<mifritscher> ldapsam_add_sam_account: failed to modify/add user with uid = michi-admin (dn = uid=michi-admin,ou=User,dc=fritscher)
<tekeo> I want to update kernel (breezy)
<dave> does anyone know why im having trouble
<PalleLap> orbx_, Read the section in the mysql manual about GRANT
<dave> connecting to the repositories
<dave> error 2
<mifritscher> what should I do?
<apokryphos> a/ou
<apokryphos> whoop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<_jason> dave, pastebin the error
<esj> Ethan: http://sig.levillage.org/index.php?p=551  good overview
<picca> has anyone managed to get an intel 82801DB working on ubuntu - for me it seems it is detected fine but no sound
<PalleLap> orbx_, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.1/en/grant.html
<PalleLap> orbx_, and set a root password by mysqladmin password <newpass> if you didn't do it
<brenner> topyli: doesn't seem to be any filed with bugzilla.  care to do the honours? i can't remember my login details :-/
<PalleLap> yet
<tekeo> GUYS I WANNA UPDATE MY FREAKING KERNEL, I WANT SOME RESPONSE
<apokryphos> tekeo: drop the caps
<selinium> orbx i told you yesterday! :)   mysqladmin -u root password "newpwd"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<selinium> orbx_ i told you yesterday! :)   mysqladmin -u root password "newpwd"
<orbx_> selinium > it didn't work
<selinium> orbx_, PM?
<Givanisovic> johndarkhorse: thanx for the help. never find the page with the right repos before.
<Givanisovic> ubotu: thanx for the help
<ubotu> gern geschehen, Givanisovic
<orbx_> selinium > #orbx
<Givanisovic> ubotu: danke
<ubotu> Givanisovic: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Givanisovic> ubotu: for the help about the repos
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Givanisovic
<picca> has anyone managed to get an intel 82801DB sound working on ubuntu - for me it seems it is detected fine but no sound -i've tried alsamixer and unmuted everything but nothing
<plus-V-ducky> !Deustche spreche
<ubotu> plus-V-ducky: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Ethan> asj, seems to be a nice beginning
<plus-V-ducky> LOL
<brenner> Givanisovic: he's a bot. :)
<brenner> or it, rather
<Ethan> esj, seems to be a nice beginning
<tekeo> well tell me when u got time for kernel update then
<orbx_> PalleLap > can you join #orbx please
<esj> Ethan: y, and from there see: http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gap/
<ttcsvin> how can i change my rooter password
<PalleLap> orbx_, No.
<plus-V-ducky> Ohhhh... is that 'his' username is blootbot and /whois says 'ubuntu bot'  -- doh!
<orbx_> PalleLap > oh i see
<lokm> hi there... how to switch off ulimit?
<ttcsvin> how can i change my rooter password
<plus-V-ducky> err 'is that why...'
<gnomefreak> kernel update? i thought breezy had latest kernel?
<shawn> guys, just remind me, what bits do you comment out of xorg.conf when enabling nvidia drivers?
<Givanisovic> brenner: thanx, i feel stupid now :-s, but it is my first time with irc...
<Eternalist> okay heresmy question
<Eternalist> How can i make it so
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12 i thought was latest?
<Eternalist> i can mount my windows partition to directory /Windows
<topyli> ttcsvin: with passwd. but why?
<plus-V-ducky> ttcsvin, is taht a Cisco rooter you have or a Roto-rooter ?   ;-)
<Eternalist> and then have any user access it
<brenner> Givanisovic: np, done it myself. :)
<Eternalist> because i dont want to run BMP as root everytime i want to listen to music
<ttcsvin> Topyli , why what?
<lokm>  how to switch off ulimit?
<Eternalist> brenner, do you know?
<topyli> ttcsvin: root logins are disabled. why do you want to enable them?
<plus-V-ducky> ttcsvin, did you just install Ubuntu for the first time?
<Ethan> esj, I didn't though before to look at "Accessibility apps", thanks again I will not read all now but I may join you later to chat about
<esj> k
<shawn> can anyone tell me what to comment out of xorg.conf for nvidia drivers? i know to comment out dri but im sure there was something else too
<brenner> lokm: ulimit -<whatever> unlimited
<Eternalist> ttcsvin, enable them like this, sudo /bin/bash then type passwd and set the root password
<Eternalist> done
<plus-V-ducky> If you boot the 'recovery kernel' fromt eh GRUB menu and then do 'passwd' when it gives you a shell prompt in the console, you can set a root password.
<Eternalist> brenner, any idea on what to do?
<brenner> Eternalist: not really sorry...how are you mounting currently?
<Eternalist> dammit
<Norrland> brenner: i get into recovery mode, but either the command u gave me doesn't work or i don't know how to use it...
<Eternalist> brenner, i mount as root, i haveno choice
<lokm> brenner: thxxxxx a lot... and wil be unlimited after reboot too?
<Eternalist> then of course i try to go in that directory as my user and it gives me a Permission Denied
<brenner> lokm: should be
<topyli> Eternalist: it won't work. sudo will ask for root password, but there is none
<lokm> brenner: oki thx :)
<Eternalist> topyli, it works for me
<Eternalist> i set my password for my user, i supply that when prompted for password after sudo
<brenner> Norrland: i just gave you a command that makes a bacup of your config file, before you start editing...what went wrong?
<topyli> Eternalist: bleh. forget what i said. i thought you said su
<Eternalist> then i get bash as root, then i type passwd
<Eternalist> lol
<Eternalist> i like my root user, sometimes i dont want to type sudo before every single thing
<Eternalist> and i forget to run vim with sudo and then i get a "cant write out" error, and it pisses me off
<fevoldj2> Hi
<BucketHead> Dude, nice.
<fevoldj2> Has anyone had luck getting ndiswrapper to install?
<topyli> Eternalist: you don't use sudo for every single thing :)
<plus-V-ducky> shawn I went through aptitude and removed driver packages and also 'unchecked' a pile when debconf ran the first time I installed X.org x-server, IIRC.
<fevoldj2> to work correctly*
<picca> it seems the ubuntu has a bug and it can't work with intel 82801DB
<Eternalist> topyli, well for instance
<Eternalist> topyli, to edit the /etc/fstab
<BucketHead> Unbuntu is so nice on my lappy
* BucketHead is now an ubuntu promoter
<Eternalist> u need root access
<Norrland> i can't get the command to work... is there alot of editing involved in getting this to work?
<topyli> Eternalist: how often do you edit your fstab?
<BucketHead> fevoldj2, ndiswrapper should be installed by default.
<Eternalist> well its an example
<Eternalist> theres lots of other things that u need root for
<Eternalist> and sudo becomes tedious
<BucketHead> fevoldj2, - whats your specific issue?
<Eternalist> maybe its just me who accesses root owned files lol
<shawn> plus-V-ducky, well im getting 9000fps in glxgears so i guess its working ok
<lokm> brenner: bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<brenner> Norrland: a little.  not much.  what's the error you get?
<Eternalist> lokm, sudo
<Eternalist> topyli, theres an example, operation not permitted, because he isnt root
<fevoldj2> I had my wireless working fine, but after I did apt-get upgrade, it stopped working. I tried reinstalling my wireless driver too.
<plus-V-ducky> uhhh, did you mean *Nine-Thousand* fps?!
<lokm> Eternalist: sudo: ulimit: command not found
<BucketHead> Yikes
<lokm> :(
<mavric> hello
<topyli> Eternalist: i use my machine to work. sudo is rarely needed
<Eternalist> topyli, ic ic
<greedyb> hey guys when I start Synaptic I get random errors, but I updated my repositories in the last month
<greedyb> any ideas
<Eternalist> anyway, back to this windows partition thing
<mavric> no u domt
<defcon8> is it possible to move through menus without having to click on the new title every time if you know what i mean?
<brenner> lokm: what's the full command you used?
<defcon8> in windowmaker
<defcon8> and for the submenus to automatically open
<topyli> !mountwindows
<ubotu> I heard mountwindows is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically)
<topyli> Eternalist: ^
<lokm> brenner: root@club:~# ulimit -n unlimited
<lokm> bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<lokm> root@club:~# sudo ulimit -n unlimited
<lokm> sudo: ulimit: command not found
<Norrland> i guess it's just me new to all of these commands... i just try to type it in like u said: /etc/x11/xorg.conf and then /etc/x11/xorg.backup?
<brenner> greedyb: define random errors
<shawn> plus-V-ducky, yes indeed
<mavric> my cmp sucks balls
<mavric> how can i fix tat
<plus-V-ducky> Everyone see Danny|'s QUIT message?  If you missed it, it's worth a hilarious scroll back  -- LOL
<shawn> mavric, i would be happy if my pc sucked my balls
<btdown> sorry..got them gagged..
<defcon8> anyone?
<brenner> lokm: try this: ulimit -c unlimited
<mavric> for wut?
<plus-V-ducky> shawn, is that a PCI-eXpress (PCI-E/PCI-X) graphics adapter?
<gnomefreak> gazpacho in ubuntu?
<lokm> brenner: it works but I need -n ;)
<mavric> i donna
<greedyb> brenner, sorry bad description.. http://pastebin.ca/29234
<brenner> lokm: i get the same errors with -n.  maybe it's an unchangeable flag
<mavric> n
<lokm> brenner: oki thx ;)
<marioXXL> hello
<shawn> plus-V-ducky, no its a BFG 6600GT OC AGP, always blows people away with the glxgears scores hehe
<mavric> any 1 her off top gun
<Norrland> Brenner: i guess it's just me new to all of these commands... i just try to type it in like u said: /etc/x11/xorg.conf and then /etc/x11/xorg.backup?
<J_P> hi all
<ChazanM> any command to broadcast a message to every user?... better, every X session?  I'm using my computer through freeNX and would like to say to other people using it: "Please, don`t shutdown this computer". I've tried xmessage, but it seems that it`s not sending to everybody
<plus-V-ducky> are you a tuxgamer-god?
<brenner> Norrland: you missed a bit: sudo cp /etcX11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<dooglus> is there any way to get online using the breezy live cd and a broadcom wireless interface?
<plus-V-ducky> Re: ubuntu: Hey hoser, pass the back bacon, eh.
<plus-V-ducky> ;-)
<gnomefreak> what is the website for breezy packages?
<Eternalist> All windows and mac partitions will now be mounted every time you boot
<Eternalist> You do not need to reboot, the partitions are mounted now too
<Eternalist> chris@linuxbox:~$ cd /Windows/
<Eternalist> bash: cd: /Windows/: Permission denied
<dooglus> pacakges.ubuntu.com gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ty dooglus
<gnomefreak> dooglus,  thats not it
<dooglus> gnomefreak: why not?
<gnomefreak> it said it cant be found
<brenner> greedyb: i get the same problem: apt-get update to resolve it
<greedyb> ok thanks
<dooglus> gnomefreak: you have to spell pacakges right...
<defcon8> anyone help with windowmaker?
<gnomefreak> oops
<brenner> greedyb: your apt-cache was deleted
<mirak> firefox is really unstable on amd64
<mirak> or I have broken something
<Norrland> brenner: ok, but what do i do after that? i need like a list, cause i can't stay on mIRC while i edit...
<dooglus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> defcon8,  in what way.
<brenner> Norrland: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dooglus> can the breezy live cd make wireless connections? if so,where's the setup program for wireless?
<mirak> segmentation fault
<eric__> I've got a problem setting up my sound card. Ubuntu autodetected it and the device should be working, and I've connected all the cables necessary to get it to work. I believe the chipset is CMI8738. Anyone have any ideas?
<brenner> Norrland: choose defaults if you're unsure of anything, then reboot when done
<Hoxzer> Nyt nyt ei leikkaaaaa
<Sarvell> Im looking for info on getting the sound for my tv tuner to work
<J_P> hey all, i use equal sources.list in x64  and x86 ?
<Norrland> ok and that should be it?
<J_P> oe have one special sources.list for 64bits ?
<avalost> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<J_P> i install ubuntu amd64 in my p4 EM64T
<dooglus> J_P: use the same sources.list for both
<J_P> but i see sources.list is ruqal ubuntu x86
<Manny> hi
<Manny> are there any plans to add more -dbg packages?
<NeoKre8or> J_P - wat kind of cpu and distro you running?
<brenner> Norrland: hopefully :)
<brenner> Norrland: if not, come back here and we'll do some more fiddling
<Norrland> i'll try... thanks for all the help for now!!
<Sarvell> I would also like to figure out how to get num lock on during startup
<Manny> I'm specifically looking for libpoppler-glib-gdb and libpoppler-gdb
<Manny> s^gdb^dbg^g
<brenner> Sarvell: install numlockx
<Sarvell> thanks
<vivekian> hey any kernel gurus here ?
<rryder> is lineage 2 compatible with ubuntu,linux???
<plus-V-ducky> HappyFool, what country is the .za tld?  (Zaire, I guess?)
<dooglus> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<plus-V-ducky> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<plus-V-ducky> !broadcom
<ubotu> I guess broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<J_P> dooglus: but not need 64 bits software for 64 bis machine ?
<brenner> Sarvell: as for sound: (a) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems (b) search the forum, maybe with "sound" and "tuner" as strings
<J_P> NeoKre8or: i am using P4 Em64T and ubuntu amd64
<plus-V-ducky> J_P look at the linux32 package
<Sarvell> thanks again any setup req'd for num lock or just the install?
<dave> ok
<dooglus> J_P: sources.list doesn't specify i386 or amd64.
<plus-V-ducky> # apt-get install linux332
<brenner> Sarvell: just the install iirc
<plus-V-ducky> -3
<Sarvell> thanks
<brenner> np
<dooglus> J_P: your machines know whether they are i386 or amd64, and download the appropriate packages from the repositories you give them
<mifritscher> still having the LDAP+samba-problem:
<mifritscher> rid: attribute type undefined
<J_P> dooglus: ahh ok, then APT is intelignet for download aproprieted pacjages ?
<mifritscher> ldapsam_modify_entry: Failed to add user dn= uid=michi-admin,ou=User,dc=fritscher with: Undefined attribute type
<plus-V-ducky> J_P, taht's what the man said, but you can still runs osme legacy 32 bit software by installing it with linux32
<dooglus> J_P: yes. don't worry
<greedyb> kinda funny u cant move the firefox shortcut on the panel
<greedyb> n/m it was locked :P
<brenner> lol
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<dave> how do i unmount my ipod
<zenwhen> hello everyone
<J_P> dooglus: and all software for 32 have for 64 bits ? If not when not find that software for 64 bits apte downlaod for 32 bits or say for me: not found package ?
<brenner> dave: do you see an icon for it on the desktop?
<dave> not anymore
<dave> but on the ipod screen it says dont disconnect
<dave> my ipod says dont disconnect
<dave> but i see no icon on desktop
<Dr_Willis> umount command
<Dr_Willis> could be the ipod crashed. :P
<dave> so how do i unmount
<dave> well a little help please
<dooglus> J_P: all official ubuntu packages are available for all supported architectures.
<blackhat> anyone know where i can get the libSDL-1.2 .so file i386/x86 version, i need it for ut2004
<Dr_Willis> dave,  run the 'mount' command and see if its still mounted.
<dooglus> blackhat: libsdl1.2debian-all
<hellblade> hello peeps. I want to ask your opinion on Debian sid with KDE (I am using this for about 2 years now) versus Kubuntu. pros and cons... how stable is it compared to testing and unstable? and how fast do new versions get to repository?
<blackhat> dooglus; ?
<dooglus> blackhat: in answer to your question.  that's the package you need
<plus-V-ducky> blackhat install SDL
<blackhat> I have it
<blackhat> i need the i386 version
<blackhat> i run a 64 bit though
<Dr_Willis> hellblade,  i imagine Kubuntu is more up to date..  but it you like what you got..  why change. :P
<plus-V-ducky> it will include any kernel modules
<J_P> dooglus: thank you
<blackhat> I need someone with the i386 version of the file.
<Dr_Willis> hellblade,  they have the latest kde in beta testing.. but it has a few issues I reall.
<dooglus> blackhat: you can get the i386 version from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<senectus> good god what am I doing awake at this time of the night :-P
<plus-V-ducky> (some games come with it precompiled)
<blackhat> I need the file only, not the package.
<dooglus> senectus: typing?
<Dr_Willis> hellblade,  so if you Must have the latest kde..  kubuntu will have it befor debian sid will.
<plus-V-ducky> senectus, if you don't know, would we?!?  LOL
<blackhat> dooglus, i run an amd64 bit, i need the i386 version of the file, not the binary... i dont want to have to install it, i just want the file thats in it.
<hellblade> Dr_Willis: I like debian but unstable has many bugs
<Dr_Willis> hellblade,  yep. well not Many. :P but a few.
<topyli> hellblade: new stable ubuntu is released every six months, no version upgrades in between
<hellblade> topyli> what about bug fixes?
<topyli> hellblade: bug and security patches of course. just no new versions
<topyli> hellblade: i.e. it's stable
<plus-V-ducky> blackhat, that sounds like 'fuyn' have you tried installing SDL using linux32 (a long shot)
<hellblade> topyli>nice... I think that's what I want
<Ophiocus> just to get this little detail straight,. were should i put all my user files? aka pdf tesxtfiles images music etc?
<blackhat> its hard to explain, I want to play Ut2004 on my amd64 ubuntu, but it wants this file thats already on my computer... except its a 64 bit version.. it wants 32 bit
<eSPete> how do make some apps start when i log in through gdm in ubuntu when i use fluxbox?
<hellblade> and something else; can I install debian packages if something isn't built for ubuntu?
<topyli> hellblade: i used debian sid for a long time, but it was a bit tiresome to maintain. so i switched to ubuntu and i've been happy
<brenner> Ophiocus: i make folders in /home/<username>
<orbx> ok
<topyli> hellblade: not the binaries, but debian sources build very well on ubuntu
<plus-V-ducky> http://www.libsdl.org/faq.php?action=listentries&category=3  <-- blackhat maybe what you want is here
<topyli> hellblade: besides, ubuntu has just about everything that sid has, and some extra too
<blackhat> thanks.
<hellblade> topyli>I didn't know that! maybe I should give it a try now:P thank you very much my friend
<topyli> happy hacking!
<bengaul> could anyone tell me how i can view WMV files with totem?
<mp3guy> are there any bandwidth monitors for KDE or Gnome?
<mirak> is there any huge bug in daper ?
<deFrysk> bengaul, INSTALL TOTEM-XINE AND W32CODECS
<Riddell> mirak: knetload
<mirak> Riddell: ?
<deFrysk> stupdid caps, sorry
<Riddell> mp3guy: rather
<mcphail> blackhat: install in a 32 bit chroot
<Riddell> sorry  mirak
<mirak> is there any huge bug in daper ?
<bengaul> thanks, can i get them from synaptic?
<Riddell> mirak: kubuntu dapper runs fine for me
<deFrysk> mirak, if not there one no there will be one later
<mp3guy> riddell, will it carry over if i restart? I want something to reset every month
<mirak> deFrysk: I think I have broken my breezy 64. I installed a dapper package en firefox always crashes now
<donza> does totem make your videos look overbright?
<plus-V-ducky> blackhat, "you can find people hanging out on the IRC server at irc.freenode.net on the channel #SDL"
<donza> i can't use it because of that
<deFrysk> mirak, its not wise to install binaries from dapper into breezy
<topyli> donza: try edit -> preferences -> display, there are controls
<deFrysk> mirak, also see topic ;)
<donza> topyli: i know
<plus-V-ducky> I think you're SOL on the SDL 64-bit src, but maybe they have something on the v2.0 CVS or it can be installed with linux32
<donza> topyli: thats just annoying feature
<plus-V-ducky> v2.0 is unstable/testing
<donza> topyli: because after launching totem it affects all players that use xv
<topyli> donza: do you use xine or gstreamer as the backend? does xine have the same bug?
<donza> xine
<Morrigu> how do I disable/enable xorg extensions (not modules) ?
<donza> and gstreamer
<donza> topyli: mplayer and xine player works fine
<plus-V-ducky> donxa, you can't have both on the same system
<donza> topyli: it seems to be totem problem
<sfChrisJacob> Hey all... I am trying to get mp3's playing... I have installed the win32codecs package, but still no luck. Rythmbox (or whatever app) shows that they are playing but no sound. (System sounds are working fine, so I know it's not a soundcard thing) Any ideas?
<topyli> donza: strange. one would think it's up to the backend but i guess not
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<plus-V-ducky> They have conflicts
<donza> topyli: yup
<plus-V-ducky> but you can xine-ui and totem-gstreamer
<deFrysk> !tell sfChrisJacob about mp3
<donza> plus-V-ducky: sorry?
<donza> plus-V-ducky: you mean i cant have totem xine and xine ui on the same system?
<sfChrisJacob> deFrysk: Dont think the bot caught the command... can you try again?
<deFrysk> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<deFrysk> sfChrisJacob, better ?
<sfChrisJacob> cool thanks!
<donza> plus-V-ducky: i have installed xine ui _after_ i noticed that totem xine does that overbrightness thing
<plus-V-ducky> totem-xine and totem-gstreamer confict.  If you use a package manager lie apt-get, it won't let you install both.  Xine-ui is a stardalone version of xine with it's own UI (user interface) and it does not conflict with totem-gstreamer
<donza> plus-V-ducky: ok.. i have totem-xine and xine-ui
<plus-V-ducky> I've built it from src packages though
<donza> and mplayer
<mp3guy> is there any program i can use to monitor monthly bandwidth usage?
<dogmcbone> mrtg
<dawidjj> I've question... source for MPlayer (Kubuntu 5.10)
<dawidjj> packages
<sfChrisJacob> DeFrysk: Yes much!, except these instructions are along the same lines as the ones I have already followed. It says installing the win32codecs package should take care of it... Alas it doesn't seem to....
<plus-V-ducky> donza that works fine -- you can even use different xine libs for the two if you like butr as I said re: gstreamer...
<deFrysk> sfChrisJacob, read about mp3
<Eternalist> Anyone know how to get some sick transparent terminals?
<mirak> mp3guy: cacti
<deFrysk> not only w32codecs
<donza> plus-V-ducky: ok :)
* PabloEscobar_ is away: Do not disturb
<recon0> Does anyone know how to install .wmv support to linux?
<Manny> running dapper on a thinkpad results in quiet a lot of disk access
<recon0> i mean ubuntu?
* PabloEscobar_ is away: e
<Manny> is disk access also APM/ACPI-influenced
<Manny> ?
* PabloEscobar_ is away: EL time
<redduck666> recon0, you probably need thingy called win32codecs
<brenner> ubotu: tell recon0 about w32codecs
<plus-V-ducky> recon0, .wmv is a file wrapper not a true protocol so some .wmv will play and some are less supported
<marcel__> hallo
<deFrysk> sfChrisJacob, read the Media Players provided by Ubuntu and install the suggested packages and read about beep-media-player
<plus-V-ducky> mplayer vlc and  xine all have win32 codecs
<dogmcbone> for Eternalist : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=282122
<recon0> ubotu seems to be a robot
<ubotu> recon0: What?
<plus-V-ducky> hmmm.... seems like you guys need a spin-off channel "#ubuntu.multimedia" almost  =)
<deFrysk> sfChrisJacob, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer for example
<ptlo> plus-V-ducky, wmv *is* a file format..., there are just different versions of it, and some don't have free codecs (the format is not publicly available). avi is a container for different codecs, though
<BlueEagle> How would you recomend automatically dropping any and all traffic from IPs that have failed ssh login more than 10 times in a hour?
<Stormx2> who wanted wmv support?
<plus-V-ducky> oh, thanks for straightening me out  -- got it backwards I guess
<BlueEagle> I would think that snort would be up to it, but I am not sure how to configure it.
<dave> how do i install windows
<recon0> ubout: tell recon0 about w32codecs
<dave> i dont want linux now
<Stormx2> lmao dave
<plus-V-ducky> ptlo, what's that ubuntu.com URI for restricted formats?
<Stormx2> check #windows
<recon0> ubotu tell me about w32codecs
<dave> please help
<dave> how do i get it back
<BlueEagle> dave: Instert the windows installation CD and install windows.
<Stormx2> dave: Ask in #windows
<BlueEagle> dave: Be aware that the windows installer overwrites the MBR so you will need to manally install grub if you want to dual boot.
<Stormx2> BlueEagle: He says he doesn't like linux :(
<gnomefreak> dave: may i ask why you gave up on linux?
<gnomefreak> dave: or what about linux you dont like?
<BlueEagle> stormx2: What he really means is that he don't want to read the friendly manual.
<deFrysk> dave smells like troll
<dave> i dont freel comfortable on linux
<gnomefreak> i agree deFrysk
<BlueEagle> stormx2: Kina like me and snort I guess.
<BlueEagle> Kinda*
<deFrysk> dave, if you can install linux you also can install windows so stop trolling please ;)
<gnomefreak> dave: if you use windows for surfing web email and crap like that its not any different
<plus-V-ducky> deFrysk, could that be because he's a Qt developer from trolltech.com ?   <wink>
<dave> i dont feel comfortable in linux
<deFrysk> hehe plus-V-ducky
<plus-V-ducky> dave, you can get therapy for that you know.   ;-D
<BlueEagle> dave: If you read the instructions when installing linux you will know how to install windows. If you didn't you should have.
* plus-V-ducky doesn't feel comfortable in womens' clothing...
<slot|processor> Can anyone direct me towards some very very complete repositories? Stuff like...xine...mplayer...  Thanks :)
<deFrysk> !tell slot|processor about repositories
<gnomefreak> how do you invite ppl to a room? :(
<dawidjj>  repositories.... Could You give few adresses?
<labandus> ubuntui#
<labandus> hi
<jasmuz> !repositories
<fevoldj2> Hi
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<plus-V-ducky> ubotu, tell me about libdvdcss please
<labandus> how do you do
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<fevoldj2> I've got ndiswrapper installed okay and wpa_supplicant. The light for my wireless card is on, but I cannot get an IP from the router.
<gnomefreak> that might be more for what you r looking for
<dawidjj> Thank You :] 
<holycow> would anyone know if it is possible to edit the list of screen savers in xscreensaver?
<holycow> deleting the config and screensaver files is fine, it would be nice to actually remove the entries from the list as well
* plus-V-ducky ROtFLMLFeatheredTailO!
<fevoldj2> The settings I have should work, because they worked before I did a "apt-get upgrade"
<plus-V-ducky> "dpkg knew: libdvdcss is NOT in debian - those who even utter its name can expect to be shipped to Guantanamo Bay. for filthy patent-free europeans, see /usr/share/doc/libdvdread?/README.Debian or run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread?/examples/install-css.sh"
<plus-V-ducky> Does anyone know: Has DVD John been aquited again in Norway?
<plus-V-ducky> fevoldj2, did debconf run?  Did you do apt-get dist-upgrade? Synaptic 'smart upgrade'?  What about the SSID and WEP key (if any)?
<fevoldj2> Well in this case since I'm using WPA_Supplicant it's setup a bit differently.
<Airo> so...
<plus-V-ducky> Oh, I don't know anything about that (I do sel the odd Wifi RR, though)
<Airo> anyone on ppc? :)
<Manny> I've installed laptop-mode-tools and still get a disk access every few seconds. Any ideas?
<Manny> is FAM on crack?
<fevoldj2> It's wierd though because like I said, all I did was an upgrade.
<holycow> we should stop shipping ubuntu with so many crap screensavers imho
<holycow> heh
<plus-V-ducky> fevoldj2, gone through all your settings with a fine toothed comb to see if any have changed yet?
<Manny> holycow, just use gnome-screensaver
<Slackwise> Sooo, is there a clean way to install Firefox 1.5?
<Manny> (it has two screensavers, and a blank mode)
<recon0> ls
<holycow> Manny, that isn't a screen saver
<[RedX] > hey i have two hard drives, one has windows, and the other was my just storage hd, i installed ubuntu on storage, and the grub is on my mbr (windows hd) now, i want to have ubuntu only so how can i remove windows and fix up the grub thing so i only have ubuntu and i use my hd with windows.. as a storage hd
<holycow> that is undeveloped piece of nad
<Manny> holycow, it is an alternative to xscreensaver
<holycow> actually its not
<holycow> heh
<Manny> holycow, what's wrong with it?
<holycow> far too immature for that
<holycow> what do you mean whats wrong with it? have you used it?
<Airo> Anyone had ifconfig go wild?
<Manny> I use it, yes
<recon0> does anyone know how to play .mpg files?
<Airo> Like, eating 100% cpu
<holycow> Manny, some day it will replace xscreensaver yes, the xscreen dude i don't think is doing much with that, however i will wait to see what happens
<Karat3> hi
<holycow> i don't like it
<gnomefreak> mpg or mp3?
<gnomefreak> i have that talking cow just cant figure out how to use it
<gnomefreak> :)
<brenner> didn't the xscreensaver guy switch to macs?
<slot|processor> ubotu, Thanks! added the pastebin repos to sources.list and and it seems like planetmirror has alot of what i need
<ubotu> bitte, slot|processor
<plus-V-ducky> hmmm.. fevoldj2 I just had a thought: maybe the upgrade did something your dhcp client which runs on top of physical layer?
<[RedX] > ubuntu doesnt come with xmms ?
<Karat3> i tried to install debian with using debootstrap from a ubuntu boot cd. I wonder why is there xorg installed???
<gnomefreak> [RedX] , you have to apt-get it or get it from synaptic
<brenner> [RedX] : not by default, no
<[RedX] > ok
<Karat3> cab you tell me, why this is???
<brenner> [RedX] : but xmms and beep are in the repo
<gnomefreak> !xmms
<ubotu> xmms is probably to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<Manny> holycow, what gnome-screensaver version are you referring to?
<gnomefreak> well that hasnt been updated :(
<brenner> gee, at least one trigger needs re-writing
<holycow> Manny, whatever is in breezy
<[RedX] > lol
<psusi> I changed my sources.list to point to dapper instead of breezy, then did an apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade.. it looked like it upgraded me to dapper, only a number of packages are not using the newer dapper versions
<Manny> breezy has an outdated version
<holycow> really?
<holycow> weird
<gnomefreak> breezy has outdated version of what?
<gnomefreak> breezy just came out
<jasmuz> psusi: Dapper isnt quite out the alpha stage
<psusi> jasmuz, I am aware of that
<gnomefreak> i think having dapper now is suicide
<jasmuz> psusi: then you know that most of the packages are being worked on....it will take time for a major system overhaul
<Manny> holycow, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gnome/gnome-screensaver
<Manny> grab it
<psusi> jasmuz, yes... I know... but my system has not upgraded to the new packages
<slot|processor> Will Ubuntu Ghost properly by chance?.. i havent tried yet...just thought maybe someone had?
<jasmuz> psusi: stick with breezy for the moment
<psusi> i.e. packages.ubuntu.com shows coreutils in dapper as version 5.93-2, but I'm still using the old version
<gnomefreak> give dapper till after jan 1 see how far they are than
<psusi> I want the new coreutils
<psusi> because it has O_DIRECT support
<holycow> lol :) i'll wait for dapper then, i'll take your word for it
<orbx> can anyone give em a link to somewhere which has all the basic terminal commands?
<[RedX] > hey in terminal it views my user name@<my host> which is liek a whole line ..how can i change that to something smaller?
<webwolf_27> orbx, ouch thats a tall list
<brenner> !cli
<ubotu> from memory, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<brenner> :)
<Fierce> bonjour tout le monde! je debute et j'aimerais savoir si la distribution ubuntu est idale pour commencer? ( j'ai commencer avec mandrake mais elle m'a fortement dplu..)
<jasmuz> Fierce: #ubuntu-fr
<deFrysk> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Fierce> merci ;)
<greedyb> hmm
<nec_> hello
<jasmuz> nec_: hi
<Jacco2> I am attempting to install Ubuntu 5.10 to an AMD64 system. When the base system is installed, the installer exits on the package ncurses-bin. I compared the MD5 checksums of this package with that in md5sums.txt but it looks OK. Any suggestions?
<dominique> hi
<dominique> im a ubunter user
<dominique> :p
<gnomefreak> Jacco2, did you burn the iso or did you get it from ship-it
<jasmuz> hi dominique
<dominique> hi
<brenner> dominique: try #ubunter maybe then
<Jacco2> I burnt the DVD ISO. Shall I do a disk check?
<brenner> :P
<dominique> lol
<gnomefreak> Jacco2, i would try burning it at the slowest speed you can see if that helps
<dominique> brenner do you have ubuntu?
<brenner> dominique: 1st distro?
<progbliss> Jacco2: I had to exit all background stuff as well to get it to work.
<StyXman> hi all
<StyXman> is there any site similar to packages.debian.org?
<brenner> dominique: yep, running breezy right now
<StyXman> or, any `official alternative to apt-file?
<brenner> packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com
<dominique> lol
<nec_> have someone sloved problem with tibia client? i've got installed tk8.3 and tcl83 but it sill returns such error "./tibiawish: error while loading shared libraries: libtk8.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nec_> "
<nikos> can someone help me install mplayer?
<dominique> That's right
<StyXman> nikos: ok
<dominique> I cant play .MP3 Files
<anathema_> does anyone here have vmware running? after i install vmware my sudo command seems broken
<nikos> me neither
<anathema_> and vmware wont run
<StyXman> nikos: what I did:
<gnomefreak> nikos,  search for it in synaptic
<dominique> I cant play .MP3 Files
<anathema_> when i type sudo, the sudo command just hangs, and even a kill -9 from a root terminal wont fix it
<StyXman> downloaded the sources from mplayer directly
<Jacco2> OK, I got the (smaller) CD version as well. I'll try to install.
<nec_> dominique : try installing xmms via synaptic
<dominique> Where?
<dominique> :p
<dominique> www.Google.com?
<StyXman> nikos: aptitude build-dep mplayer
<nikos> in a terminal?
<StyXman> nikos: uncompress the sources
<StyXman> nikos: yes, in a terminal
<gnomefreak> dominique,  click on system than prefferences than synaptic
<nec_> dominique: no try in treminal if you cant fin d synaptiuc in your menu
<StyXman> nikos: cd into the sources dir
<StyXman> nikos: fakeroot debian/rules binary
<brenner> sys > admin actually
<nikos> wait a minute, not so fast
<StyXman> nikos: ah! forgot: install w32codes (most probably from marillats repo)
<gnomefreak> ty brenner it is admin im not on my ubuntu right now :(
<StyXman> nikos: ah, ok
<johndarkhorse> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<brenner> gnomefreak: what *are* you on?
<_jason> does anyone know of a way to enable auto-repeat on a specific mouse key?
<nikos> i downloaded the player and the essential codecs
<gnomefreak> debian sarge im upgrading it to etch my ubuntu is on other partion
<nikos> i uncompressed them to my desktop
<nikos> now what?
<StyXman> nikos: gimme a sec
<nikos> yow
<StyXman> johndarkhorse: that gives a .deb?
<orbx> I just moved manually into mozillia firefox folder, the flash player plugins. And now when ever i start the web browser it closes straight away. How do i delete files via the command promt?
<orbx> i mean terminal**
<gnomefreak> StyXman,  what was wrong with sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<conn> I'm having trouble with my video card, can someone help? When I try to run any glx-enabled app it segfaults...
<_jason> orbx, the "rm" commands deletes files
<dominique> well i started apt-get and what i must todo now?
<StyXman> nikos: see here for the w32codecs
<orbx> _jason > thank you
<StyXman> nikos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<oidia> any luck getting nead for speed working???
<nec_> "dominique apt-get install xmms
<StyXman> gnomefreak: yesterday I listened nighmare stories with that one
<_jason> orbx, be careful, there is no trash so when you use it, the files really get deleted
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhhh ok ty StyXman
<orbx> _jason > i know, so its sudo rm /sdggh/sdfghash/file
<_jason> orbx, yep
<StyXman> oidia: like, the game, the windows game, under linux?
<mama123> hi
<gnomefreak> StyXman,  you could always send 3 days walking him through the compiling the source ;)
<nec_> have someone sloved problem with tibia client? i've got installed tk8.3 and tcl83 but it sill returns such error "./tibiawish: error while loading shared libraries: libtk8.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<oidia> StyXman, yea
<gnomefreak> spend*
<StyXman> oidia: *may be* cedega can run it
<oidia> StyXman, probibly emuluate it, yes...-
<mama123> Are there any repositories for installing mp3 support in Ubuntu ?
<StyXman> oidia: `but you better install that other os
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mama123  about mp3
<StyXman> gnomefreak: in actual computers takes ~20 min
<oidia> StyXman, dont have cedega... and i dont want to boot that other os :/
<nikos> StyXman: it says that the status database is locked by another process
<sinclair> is there a easy way to install gnome if i installed kubuntu first?
<oidia> i have wine any how ...
<johndarkhorse> sinclair: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<sinclair> okays
<StyXman> oidia: well, with some planet alignment and three voodoo sacrifices, it *might* run unthe ubuntu wine
<gnomefreak> mama123,  take a look at the site the bot sent you
<StyXman> oidia: but I really doubt so
<StyXman> nikos: you have a synaptic, aptitude, dselect open?
<oidia> yes, as i heared it doesent run on wine....
* gnomefreak trying to figure out how he installed kubuntu desktop first in ubunt
<StyXman> nikos: close any one of those you might have running
<gnomefreak> ubuntu*
<mama123> gnomefreak, thanks for the help
<nikos> yeah i had synaptic open, and i closed it
<nikos> it worked
<nikos> now what?
<gnomefreak> mama123, anytime
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: if you install from a kubuntu installation cd, it's natural
<orbx> _jason > how do you open installation files via terminal?
<StyXman> nikos: so, you installed the w32codecs.deb?
<_jason> orbx, what do you mean by installation files
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse, that i know but isnt that why they made #kubuntu?
<brenner> gnomefreak: any good skins?
<orbx> _jason > well just run the file
<gnomefreak> i figured he was on ubuntu
<orbx> _jason > i am trying to install flash player
<StyXman> oidia: then you're `out of luck
<gnomefreak> brenner, skins for what?
<nikos> uhm it said 'setting up w32codecs' so guess so
<nikos> or not?
<Jacco2> OK, the CD version continues where the DVD exited so it must have been a media issue. Thanks for the tip!
<dominique> Yes its working with XMMS, thx all:)
<brenner> xmms/bmp/winamp classic
<_jason> orbx, is it a .deb?  why don't you just use synaptic or apt-get?
<StyXman> nikos: ok, it installed
<nikos> now what?
<Eternalist> brenner, bmps the shit
<Eternalist> :)
<StyXman> nikos: do you have mplayer's source? did you uncompressed it?
<orbx> _jason > no its a shell file
<nec_> np dominique
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: sinclair wants to run gnome
<brenner> Eternalist: yeah easier on the eyes, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> brenner, sorry i dont use pc for music the only music i want to hear is the embedded midis on my website but nooooooooooo i cant do that
<nikos> yeah i have a folder on my desktop
<dominique> Hmm..
<brenner> Eternalist: guess i'll ask you ... any skin recommendations?
<Eternalist> brenner, know of any good fonts to install?
<gnomefreak> i cant find a plugin for ff that will play those midi files and work :(
<Eternalist> im using Ana-Xmms
<_jason> orbx, you are better off using synaptic or apt-get, it will keep your system a lot more organized and more easy to manage.  If you want to run a shell script, make sure it is executable first (chmod +x filename) and then ./filname
<DrSpin> I need some assistance browsing my corporate network via VPN
<Eternalist> but it really depends on ur theme
<StyXman> nikos: ok, cd into it and
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> methinks fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<DrSpin> I can establish the VPN connection and access the resources and ping around all day...
<brenner> Eternalist: no, sorry...all my fonts are plain old defaults
<StyXman> nikos: fakeroot debian/rules binary
<nikos> wait
<orbx> _jason > but is flash player in the synoptic?
<Eternalist> brenner, Ana-XMMS is what i use
<johndarkhorse> StyXman: what are we compiling?
<StyXman> nikos: I wait
<StyXman> johndarkhorse: mplayer
<Eternalist> brenner, i have that hi tech xbox 360 white feel
<_jason> orbx, yes, flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree
<nikos> did it
<sinclair> gnomefreak: well, i am really new to linux and ubuntu.. and i installed kubuntu first but now that i want to read all the faqs, i see there is a lot more resources for ubuntu than for kubuntu
<StyXman> nikos: did it finished?
<nikos> it did say: error: bad gcc version
<sinclair> thats why i would like to change
<StyXman> nikos: ah
<gnomefreak> _jason, will flash player play enbedded midi files
<StyXman> nikos: gimme a couple of mins
<nikos> yow
<gnomefreak> sinclair, glad to see you on our side of fence :)
<sinclair> heh :)
<_jason> gnomefreak, I am not sure but I can test one out for you if you have a link to an example flash file with an embedded midi file
<StyXman> nikos: try
<brenner> Eternalist: thanks.  looking it up now....i've been using winshady.  i generally have a dark wallpaper.  too much brightness hurts my eyes. :)
<sinclair> so, i have to install de ubuntu-desktop? where could i find it
<DrSpin> I need some assitance browsing my corporate network through my VPN. I can connect with the VPN and access the network resources but I can't seem to browse the network or access any shares... anyone know how I can make this work
<StyXman> nikos: CC=gcc-2.95 fakeroot debian/rules binary CC=gcc-2.95
<gnomefreak> _jason,  the midis are supposed to play on www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<Coburn^> the command to lunch taskbar ????
<Coburn^> help????
<StyXman> nikos: but first
<orbx> _jason > it seems that flashplayer-mozilla doesn't exsist
<StyXman> nikos: instal gcc-2.95
<nikos> how?
<Coburn^> the command to lunch taskbar ???? help me please un xfce ?????
<gnomefreak> apt-get gcc 2.95
<StyXman> nikos: sudo aptitude gcc-2.95
<LjL> nikos: aptitude install gcc-2.95
<gnomefreak> gcc-2.95
<Coburn^> i have to go  please???
<_jason> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<StyXman> nikos: sudo aptitude install gcc-2.95
<brenner> Eternalist: ana-xmms is sleek.  nice
<Coburn^> the command to lunch taskbar ???? help me please in xfce ?????
<Eternalist> brenner, http://ana.netart.eu.org/
<gnomefreak> _jason,  did it work?
<Eternalist> brenner, they also have a gnome theme whichi happen touse too :)
<_jason> gnomefreak, no it does not play for me
<StyXman> oidia: depending what country you are, cedega might be cheap for you
<dominique> How can i download music?
<dominique> Which progrsm
<brenner> Eternalist: you customised gdm as well? :)
<dominique> program*
<holycow> wow
<flamey> is the a way to set the download speed of the bittorrent client of gnome??
<_jason> orbx, do you have the multiverse repo enabled
<holycow> substrate is the neatest screensaver i've seen
<orbx> _jason > no how do i do this?
<gnomefreak> _jason, i cant find anything that will play it :(
<Eternalist> brenner, yes but its a different style
<_jason> ubotu, tell orbx about repos
<nikos> StyXman: Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h (see DOCS/HTML/en/faq.html).
<brenner> holycow: black screen does it for me :)
<Eternalist> brenner, i have no idea why i did that, i think i installed something called Blue Swirl
<StyXman> nikos: sudo aptitude build-dep mplayer
<[RedX] > this is the noobest question ever but if something freezes how do i force quit it? my xmms wont function how do i 'end task' it :p
<dominique> Can someone help me, what i must todo for download music?
<orbx> _jason > is it also possible to get with konqueror?
<brenner> Eternalist: i love this one: http://www.gnomelook.org/content/show.php?content=25716
<holycow> brenner, lol indeed
<redduck666> [RedX] , open rerminal and write something like kill -9 xmms
<gnomefreak> i cant remember the kill command for it
<Agrajag> redduck666: killall
<_jason> orbx, not sure, I don't use it
<Agrajag> kill needs a PID, killall uses a process name
<brenner> [RedX] : or use the system monitor
<dominique> Pff
<dominique> gimme a breake
<[RedX] > redduck666, how do i get the process id for xmms
<brenner> [RedX] : apps > sys tools
<Agrajag> [RedX] : killall -9 xmms
<nikos> StyXman: after i did sudo apt-get install mplayer, it said: E: package mplayer has no installation candidate
<redduck666> [RedX] , you can use top. but Agrajag is right sudo killall xmms will do the trick
<[RedX] > ok
<Agrajag> no, not sudo
<mahangu> where is my grub.conf?
<Agrajag> just killall -9 xmms
<[RedX] > done
<flamey> does anyone know how to set the download speed of the bittorrent client of gnome??
<Agrajag> Only use root priveleges when you NEED them.
<_jason> nikos, apt-cache search mplayer then choose the appropriate one for your system.  Use apt-cache show mplayer-586 for example to see the details of mplayer-586
<StyXman> nikos: no, no install
<brenner> mahangu: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<StyXman> nikos: sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<gnomefreak> mahangu, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jatos> hi
<mahangu> thanks guys
<orbx> _jason > to install flashplayer what rep do i enable, or add?
<jatos> how would I mirror a hard disk partition in ubuntu?
<nikos> StyXman: you must put some source uri's in your sources.list
<mahangu> if i install another distro, and it messes with that, i can always edit manually right>
<gnomefreak> orbx, multiunvivers
<pasboulet> hi
<donza> has any of you tried to get serious sam to work under linux natively?
<gnomefreak> muli uviverse*
<johndarkhorse> flamey: start gnome-bittorrent from a console with any applicable flags from this page http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/cmdline.shtml
<_jason> orbx, you should enable multiverse and universe, they will offer you a lot of programs to download.  flashplayer is in multiverse
<jatos> anyone?
<nikos> that's what it said
<nec_> have someone sloved problem with tibia client? i've got installed tk8.3 and tcl83 but it sill returns such error "./tibiawish: error while loading shared libraries: libtk8.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<flamey> johndarkhorse, tnx
<StyXman> nikos: ok
<BouletLinux> is there someone who could help me about installing ubuntu on pc ?
<Rev-Marc> how do I save my wife's e-mail (using thunderbird) so I can re install on a new hard drive?
<mahangu> what does (hdX,x) do?
<nikos> so now what??/
<holycow> Rev-Marc, just backup the .mozilla-thunderbird folder from her home dir
<AndyRR> anyone else having issues with breezy and nvidia binary module/xserver?
<mahangu> (in menu.lst)
<holycow> Rev-Marc, actually just backup her entier home dir, play safe
<StyXman> nikos: sec
<nikos> yow
<Rev-Marc> the complete dir?
<redduck666> http://phpfi.com/87677 is there anything i can do about this?
<brenner> nec_: tk8.3-dev maybe?
<holycow> why not?
<Rev-Marc> KO
<holycow> i already told you what to backup if you just want thunderbird
<johndarkhorse> BouletLinux: help.ubuntu.com is a good place to browse while you await an answer in here
<Rev-Marc> I am new to this will try
<orbx> _jason > what is the packacge actually called, i can only see ones such as Hoary Hegehog
<Rev-Marc> thank you much and god bless
<holycow> if you are new, DEFINATELY backup entire home dir for her :)
<pyxel> what is minimum required hardware for ubuntu with KDE? for good running?
<holycow> you just need to backup her home/wife dir, right?
<holycow> just making sure
<_jason> orbx, have you followed the link ubotu sent you and enabled multiverse?
<holycow> ah there he goes
<apokryphos> pyxel: what system do you have/wanting to use?
<brenner> i wonder if he truly was a reverend
<orbx> yes
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> can I Change Evolion font ?
<drcode> in calander
<pyxel> apokryphos: 300Mhz, 128MB RAM.. ?
<orbx> _jason > yes i have
<drcode> I did export from outlook
<BouletLinux> ok ty
<apokryphos> pyxel: give yourself plenty of swap, and you may be ok
<BouletLinux> :D
<drcode> but in my palm I see it ok
<pyxel> apokryphos: ok thx
<drcode> not in evolotion
<Rawplayer> mi
<tche> Hi, my emule is very slow, I have a d-link, dl 524, I opened the door in the router, what more should I do?
<mahangu> there is a file in my home dir called dead.letter
<mahangu> what gives?
<_jason> orbx, now open synaptic, press "reload", and then search for "flashplayer-mozilla"
<sinclair> um, how do i install the unbuntu-desktop ?
<nikos> StyXman: got somethin yet?
<gnomefreak> sinclair, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> sinclair: same way you install 99% of things -- synaptic
<mahangu> sinclair, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<brenner> mahangu: type: 'file dead.letter'
<yatesy> mahangu: thats an email error
<Eternalist> brenner, http://www.gnomelook.org/content/show.php?content=30846
<Eternalist> brenner, thats what iuse right now
<sinclair> ar.. and synaptic is adept in kubuntu?
<mahangu> yatesy, i dont use a mail client
<Rev-Marc> ooops forgot to ask how to copy those dirs....  :(
<mahangu> anyway I rm d it
<sinclair> sorry for my noobnes :p
<Eternalist> brenner, makes you feel like a hacker ahahha
<StyXman> nikos: sorry, got to go to WC
<nikos> that's ok xD
<donza> :)
<brenner> Eternalist: lol
<blackhat> when I try to use dpkg -i to install a *.deb, I get this error dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file
<blackhat> can anyone help
<gnomefreak> Eternalist,  art.gnome.org has some good ones too and than there is a female desktop site
<orbx> _jason > it hasn't seemed to work
<brenner> Eternalist: what about your splash screen? :)
<_jason> orbx, you can't find flashplayer-mozilla?
<nikos> StyXman: sorry, gotta go myself
<nikos> be back tomorrow
<Eternalist> brenner, ah its at default
<nikos> thnx for your help
<StyXman> nikos: if you can take note:
<Eternalist> brenner, and all these jungle sounds are still here lol
<nikos> yeah?
<orbx> _jason > nope
<StyXman> nikos: add multiverse to your sources.list
<nikos> how?
<Rev-Marc> how do I go about backing up the ntire home dir? (so I can back up the wife's e-mail from Thunderbird)
<apokryphos> !tell nikos about repositories
<brenner> Eternalist: i don't mind the jungle sounds :D
<sneaky> what is a good program to download peer to peer?
<[RedX] > hey if i want to use a theme from gnome look on ubuntu (latest) which one can i use? gtk 2.x gdm themes which one
<_jason> orbx, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> sneaky: for conventional p2p: limewire, gtk-gnutella
<navarone> sneaky> I use gnutella -gtk
<brenner> Eternalist: and i just disabled the splash screen altogether.  if you're wondering, you can use gtweakui to edit it
<sneaky> where can i get that?
<nikos> thxn
<StyXman> nikos: you can ask that tomorrow, but simpley edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add multiverse to anywhere where it says `main restricted
<apokryphos> sneaky: limewire you'll have to get from their site, gtk-gnutella is in the repos
* AndyRR uses gtk-gnutella too
<sneaky> where is repos?
<Slackwise> Rev-Marc:  tar czf /home/<user> backupname.tar.gz
<nikos> k thnx
<orbx> _jason > what do you mean "source"?
<nikos> later dudes
<apokryphos> !tell sneaky about repositories
<StyXman> nikos: then do the buil-dep thing
<orbx> oh sorry
<StyXman> nikos: then the fakeroot thing
<Eternalist> brenner, oh
<Slackwise> Rev-Marc: That should create a tar.gz of the home directory which you can later expand. :P
<StyXman> nikos: taht gives you a .deb
<StyXman> nikos: you can sudo dpkg -i it
<_jason> orbx, /etc/apt/sources.list is a file, I need you to put it on pastebin so I can see what is there
<Rev-Marc> ok where will that be copied so I can write it to a disk?
<StyXman> nikos: that should do it
<_jason> ubotu, tell orbx about pastebin
<navarone> sneaky> limewire requires java to be installed as well i believe...that's why i use gnutells...lol
<Slackwise> Rev-Marc: To the current directory.
<nikos> k, at the moment i don't really understand it, but i'll try
<Eternalist> brenner, how do u change the splashscreen
<apokryphos> navarone: blackdown java is in multiverse though, and limewire can run on that
<brenner> Eternalist: i still haven't worked out how you edit the boot sequence screen (the one with the brown text)
<Eternalist> brenner, i just downloaded a theme i wanna try
<nikos> thnx
<apokryphos> navarone: though sun java debs are available from 3rd-party sources too
<nikos> later
<StyXman> nikos: YW
<Slackwise> Rev-Marc: Actually, Ubuntu has an "Archive Manager" application which might be more suitable for you.
<blackhat> if i force an i386 package on an amd64 system and it doesnt work right can I remove it?
<navarone> apok> hmmm...never heard of blackdown...i'll look into it
<sinclair> sorry,  where can i run the command line to do the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Rev-Marc> Thank you Slackwise you are obviously more wise than slack
<brenner> Eternalist: use gtweakui, the theme should just be a png image
<bolrod> java is easilly installed by just extracting it.. and linking to the binaries from $PATH
<Slackwise> Rev-Marc: lol, thank you :P
<brenner> iirc
<apokryphos> even easier with a deb
<bolrod> hrm
<brenner> Eternalist: then sys > prefs > gtweakui-sessions
* PabloEscobar_ is back (gone 01:11:19)
<gnomefreak_away> synaptic is the easiest to install java but ppl dont recomend it
<brenner> it's just a frontend to gconf, but makes things real easy
<bolrod> apokryphos: I had some dependancy problems with debian with it..
<bolrod> so I sticked to the extracting
<bolrod> =)
<bolrod> + I use SDK thingy
<apokryphos> bolrod: there are perfectly working sun java debs for Ubuntu
<apokryphos> sdk ones, too
<navarone> sinclair> applications/accessories/terminal
<bolrod> :o
<sneaky> goftoxic is a download program?
<orbx> _jason > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4749
<N1omi> how can i launch kbattery from CLI?
<Rev-Marc> slackwise I typed "tar czf /home/pat backuppat.tar.gz" and it returned an error
<Eternalist> brenner, dammit this new theme keeps giving me Format Invalid
<Eternalist> and i know its a theme
<Eternalist> its got the .theme extension
<Slackwise> Rev-Marc: Hmm, hold on.
<brenner> Eternalist: what are you trying to change?
<_jason> orbx, when you search for "flashplugin-nonfree" can you find that one?
<Rev-Marc> KO
<Eternalist> brenner, my theme for gnome
<HappyFool> Rev-Marc: tar.gz filename comes first
<Rev-Marc> ?
<Jonex> Is it possible to strip Ubuntu to 100 mb, still having a graphical web browser avaible?
<brenner> Eternalist: you going through theme mgr?
<HappyFool> Rev-Marc: 'tar czf backuppat.tar.gz /home/pat'
<Eternalist> brenner, yes
<Slackwise> Rev-Marc: Oops. Sorry, yes. it's "tar czf file.tar.gz /home/<user>" :P
<Rev-Marc> KO
<orbx> _jason > no i can't
<Slackwise> Rev-Marc: Just so used to doing the "source" before the "target" :P
<HappyFool> Jonex: damn small linux is a 50 MB iso (i think), with a graphical browser (again, i think)
<Eternalist> Damn small Linux lol
<Eternalist> i tried that once
<dave> is there a way to use display pictures on msn in linux
<skimask> Hello nice #ubuntu channel! I have a question rearding installing Ubuntu.. Anyone feel like taking it?
<brenner> Eternalist: hang on, shouldn't you have gotten a theme archive, not just a .theme file?
<Eternalist> dave, yes
<_jason> orbx, ok close synaptic and open a  terminal, type: apt-cache search flashplugin
<apokryphos> dave: Kopete and Gaim do it, I thought
<Eternalist> brenner, i have gtk ,gtk2 and metacity directories
<brenner> skimask: that's what we're here for
<Eternalist> and icon directories.
<skimask> Thanks.. I'll ask now
<dave> how on gaim
<apokryphos> no idea; I don't use it
<_jason> orbx, run "sudo apt-get update" first
<Rev-Marc> <== really like point and click methods :(
<n0odl3> how would i go about making my own irc channel? (with ChanServ or whatnot)
<skimask> I boot the Ubuntu (.iso) that I burned and it boots fine. When I hit "Enter" to do a default install, it starts to load, and then says "Booting the Kernel now" and then my system just reboots and starts all over again
<Slackwise> Rev-Marc: I'd still try the Archive Manager. It looks like it can create archives and open them. :P
<HappyFool> Rev-Marc: check out Applications -> Accessories -> Archive Manager
<brenner> Eternalist: bah, you'll work it out. :)  i have to go. happy themeing
<Rev-Marc> I think It worked ..
<ColdWind> anybody tried E17 inside Gnome?
<skimask> (I actually have two questions, but I don't want to be greedy)
<JoeBu> anyone tried to install drupal successfully?
<conn> can someone look at my Xorg log? I'm getting unresolved symbol errors and I get segfaults when running GLX-enabled apps in resolutions bigger than 1024x768. Here's the Xorg log: http://pastebin.ca/29280
<Rev-Marc> thanks I will stick to preaching ... for now
<skimask> So why does it do that, just reboot the computer when it says "Ok loading (or booting?) the Kernel now.." am I missing a detail or...?
<dave> apokrphos> how do u get one on gaim
<ColdWind> JoeBu what problem do you have with Drupal?
<Rev-Marc> the command line worked verified when I double clicked the file and a package manager openned up
<apokryphos> dave: as I said, I don't know -- I don't use it. Reasonably sure it was possible though.
<crass> are the non-english language editions official?
<jesseman_> ColdWind: i have, whats up?
<cusco> hi!
<JoeBu> ColdWind, I was following a HOWTO and it said, install drupal....it installs dependencies...ie. LAMP...it didnt..php tries to download instead of execute
<BooZee> textboxes in flash movies are not showing!
<HappyFool> i actually can't figure out how to set an image in gaim, though i'm sure i did it before *puzzlement*
<dave> apokryhos>what do u use and can u use display pictures
<orbx> _jason > when i search on terminal nothing happens
<crass> HappyFool, depends on the protocol
<JoeBu> jesseman_, u got drupal loaded up successfully?
<_jason> orbx, did you run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Rev-Marc> Is Fedora Core easier? I can get file sharing to work on it ( I have it on the church file server) everytime I try file shareing in Ubuntu I never have permmision or can't find anything :(
<jesseman_> JoeBu: no, i was responding to ColdWind's question about E17
<orbx> _jason > yes
<JoeBu> ah..sorry
<skimask> (Anyone?)
<JoeBu> didnt read high enuf
<jesseman_> no problem
<HappyFool> dave: ah, under accounts -> options
<oidia> my key map got lost any idea on how to fix it? im using a sweadish keyboard?
<HappyFool> dave: select 'modify account' and click on the 'Open' button next to Buddy Icon
<ClamIAm> does anyone know of any tweaks used by ubuntu that would make my keyboard less-than-responsive?
<Eternalist> dave, amsn supports display pics
<Eternalist> dave, sudo apt-get install amsn
<HappyFool> skimask: hmm
<Eternalist> brenner, any clue why it isnt working?
<oidia> how do i set my keymap?
<HappyFool> skimask: probably a bad CD
<HappyFool> skimask: what OS are you running now (to chat with) ?
<_jason> orbx, well then you've got me stumped.  You have mutliverse enabled and you updated apt-get but even though I know flashplayer is in there, your computer isn't finding it.  Maybe someone else can help you, I'm not sure of what else to try.
<skimask> HappyFool: I'm using win98 on another computer.. and on the comptuer that i am trying to install ubuntu on is win xp home
<HappyFool> orbx: what chip is it? i think flashplayer might only be available for i386
<crass> I have yet to install Ubuntu, but during the install can you select which language you want or do you have to d/l a language specific iso?
<orbx> HappyFoolm, AMD64
<HappyFool> orbx: ah. not flash for you, afaik
<_jason> orbx, oh...
<HappyFool> no flash, even
<_jason> orbx, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28flash%29%7C%28konqueror%29
<orbx> _jason , HappyFool > TUT
<cusco> crass: you can choose the language in any install cd
<HappyFool> skimask: can you view the cd on either windows machine ok
<mfire> i have a problem, when i log in into GNOME it tells me that it failed to authorize to something to try add to etc/hosts, and asks me wether id like to try agaian or not, afterwards in gnome it self i cant access thigs like netzork manager and pacage manager, this is a new problem from today, anyone has idea?
<skimask> HappyFool, you mean view the contents of the cd?
<HappyFool> skimask: yeah. sorry, my question was unclear
<skimask> yes, i can happyfool.
<crass> cusco, does that mean that all the install cds are the same? if they're different what's the difference (I mean where the only difference is if I d/l from ubuntulinux.org or unbuntu-es.org)
<skimask> (i even tried as a start burning a second copy at a lower burn speed to think that was the prblem)
<HappyFool> skimask: and the machine is otherwise working?
<ClamIAm> anyone know why my keyboard would be less responsive in ubuntu than other distros?
<skimask> happyfool, yeah
<navarone> ClamIam> you can go to system/preferences/keyboard to change the way your keyboard is set up
<orbx> _jason > so i get no flashplayer for having a better chip :P
<HappyFool> skimask: i can think of two tests: one is to get md5sum for windows (i think a free version is available), and check the CD from windows. Another test is to run the 'memtest' on boot, to check your system's memory
<_jason> orbx, there are some directions on that link i pasted for amd64 but I have no idea how well they work
<skimask> okay
<holycow> i have one box here where the hotplug subsyste on boot does not show okay, that means hotplug has not started, correct?
<blanky> hey guys, could you help me get Epson R200 installed?
<blanky> it's a printer
<skimask> the system has nearly a gig of memory
<holycow> i don't see a 'failed' message ...
<HappyFool> skimask: well, let the test run for a short while
<grogoreo> hi
<HappyFool> skimask: although when i had memory problems it was only triggered after 10 minutes or so into the memtest
<skimask> okay i will
<skimask> thanks HappyFool
<skimask> i will try now
<ClamIAm> navarone, this isn't something that can be fixed with that.  the keyboard is responding strange compared to other distros...sometimes a key is dropped or letters get transposed
<HappyFool> skimask: i'd do the md5sum check first
<HappyFool> skimask: if the machine is generally working, the memory is *probably* OK
<navarone> ClamIam> is it a usb/serial/ps/2 keyboard?
<ClamIAm> it's...a laptop
<ClamIAm> so i'm assuming yes
<ClamIAm> and it's less than 2 years old
<navarone> ClamIam> I would take a look at the xorg.conf file and examine the keyboard entry...maybe not correct or something...look and let me know...but I am not a guru type myself...lol
<ClamIAm> navarone, don't worry about it, any insight is appreciated
<dave> how do i make it on gaim so i can see my display picture aswell as other peoples
<navarone> ClamIam> I imagine laptop keyboards are a little more complicated than generic desktop ones...what with touchpads and the like as well inviolved
<ClamIAm> navarone,  i'm thinking it has something to do with the way ubuntu tries to config it...because this laptop has had fedora, debian and suse on it and they all work fine
<tritium> ClamIAm: ubuntu and debian would configure it in the same way
<ClamIAm> tritium, that's what confuses me
<StyXman> hi again
<StyXman> I'm having problems installing python2.3-4suite
<StyXman> I get: update-alternatives: unable to make /usr/share/4Suite/4ssd.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /etc/alternatives/4ssd: No such file or directory
<Nytryx> hey room question
<StyXman> how can I guess which package has /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/Ft?
<tritium> StyXman: dpkg -S <path/to/file>
<Nytryx> can i download and burn the PPC iso on an ibm and use it to boot and install on my PPC?
<tritium> sure, Nytryx
<navarone> Clam> what brand laptop?
<johndarkhorse> Nytryx: certainly you can
<StyXman> tritium: I don't have the package installed
<Nytryx> your sure
<StyXman> that's what I'm trying to guess
<Nytryx> and in the PPC i just put the cd in and what power it on?
<tritium> StyXman: you can download/install apt-file, in that case
<StyXman> tritium: hmm, any alternative to it?
<dave> how can u see your own display picture on gaim
<johndarkhorse> Nytryx: is it a new mac or an old world one?
<StyXman> (to apt-file)
<tritium> Nytryx: typically you hold down "c" while booting
<BigKahuna> How to get web cam working?
<tritium> StyXman: to apt-file?
<Nytryx> humm ok ill try it
<Nytryx> thank you!
<progbliss> Using latest X.org and latest fglrx. Complaints in dmesg output about missing map. Only problem in Xorg.0.log is that it takes several retries to get to the device. What do I do from here to get hardware 3D acceleration working?
<StyXman> tritium: yes
<navarone> progbliss> nvidia card?
<tritium> BigKahuna: is it supported?
<progbliss> navarone: no
<StyXman> tritium: I tried using packages.ubuntu.com, but doesn't have the ability to serach packages contentes
<tritium> StyXman: you can browse packages.ubuntu.com
<StyXman> and packages.debian.org. seems to be out
<progbliss> navarone: I'm only new to ubuntu
<smiley> hi all
<tritium> StyXman: why not use apt-file?
<navarone> what vid card you using progbliss?
<StyXman> tritium: behaves weird
<psusi> what does it mean when ls shows a directory name on a green background?
<progbliss> navarone: Radeon 9600XT (ATI)
<sneaky> can someone help me each time i put an cd in the pc i cant get it out
<sneaky> i have to restart then
<StyXman> where weird is:
<johndarkhorse> Nytryx: you'll need to hold the "c" key when the chime sounds on your mac
<tritium> progbliss: you're using ubuntu fglrx packages?  Or by "latest", do you mean you installed something from ATI's website?
<StyXman> tritium: http://pastebin.ca/29292
<StyXman> tritium: that's not the output I remember for taht command
<sneaky> can someone help me i cant get the dvd rom open, each time i have to restart
<progbliss> tritium: I'm using the ubuntu. I figured those would work better. Should I use from ati's site
<tritium> progbliss: no, please don't
<psusi> anyone know what ls means when it shows a directory on a green background?
<orbx> _jason > how do you remove programs via terminal?
<lynn> how might i go about getting a Creative Modem Blaster internal modem working with linux
<GreedyB> in Ubuntu how can I find out how much memory a program is using.. NOT virtual memory
<lynn> I do believe it uses the ESS ES2898 chipset
<e3nh4rdc0r3> orbx: rm
<smiley> i can't listen mp3 files in ubuntu can some1 help me pls
<sneaky> can someone help me , i cant open the dvd player
<jareth_> obx: try apt-get remove packagename
<psusi> GreedyB, start up system monitor
<tritium> !tell smiley about mp3
<sneaky> hello somebody?
<Ophiocus> can someone help me? am sourrounded by people that dont read the simplest f.a.q s
<GreedyB> psusi: I did that but it only tells me Virtual Memory
<pinucset> one think, i have installed the free java. But for google video upload i need the sun java. How can i do that when i do "java GoogleVideoUploader.jar" it uses sun java?
<RiXtEr> hey guys, i am having problems getting the nvidia glx and kernel to be the same version... any else had this problem?
<StyXman> Ophiocus: go buy a LART
<smiley> ok sory, my fault. sory for asking
<psusi> GreedyB, edit->preferences->process fields
<psusi> click on resident memory
<tritium> smiley: you're free to ask here.  :)
<sneaky> can someine help me eacht time my dvd player wont open, so  eacht time i have to restart the pc
<GreedyB> I appologize for my stupid question.. god
<tritium> sneaky: sudo eject won't open it?
<sneaky> thnx
<psusi> GreedyB, lol... no need for that
<tritium> GreedyB: you don't have to apologize.
<tritium> Ophiocus shouldn't have said that
<GreedyB> usually I'm good at not asking question.. but when I do it always ends up being the really obvious ony
<orbx> e3nh4rdc0r3 > so rm uninstalls packages?
<GreedyB> *one
<psusi> normally ls shows directories in blue... why would it show one in blue on a green background?
<gnomefreak> there has to be an easier way to do that
<StyXman> orbx: ufff
<jareth_> GreedyB: run top in terminal
<tritium> orbx: no, apt-get, dpkg, aptitude, and synaptic can remove packages
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<GreedyB> yeah just wanted a GUI way :P
<plus-V-ducky> tritium: your opinions hold a lot of _water_.  You're obviously a _heavyweight_ in the Linux knowledge department -- heh  ;-)
<plus-V-ducky> <wink>
<dave> is there a recycle bin on ubuntu
<Gabriel> Hello, I would simply like to get spam filtering in evolution, how?
<navarone> dave> trash can...bottom right
<tritium> plus-V-ducky: you're funny...are  you thinking of D2O?  (with deuterium)
<tritium> :)
<plus-V-ducky> You bet.
<dave> thanks
<plus-V-ducky> tritium smiley again for me -- yoiu're positively glowing!
<jussesito> wenass
<tritium> heh
<jussesito> spanish?? pls
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jussesito> ok
<jussesito> srry
<StyXman> jussesito: no problemo
<plus-V-ducky> I bet you spend half your life with Linux stuff...
<tritium> plus-V-ducky: is on a roll...
<dragon_> hi @LL
<plus-V-ducky> tritium you must use wireless net -- tell me: is your radio active?
<tritium> plus-V-ducky: indeed
* navarone gets out the geiger counter
<plus-V-ducky> I just hope you don't decay too quickly.
<ajeet> Hello, could someone please explain as to why when I installed ubuntu-ext3, the update manager had loads of updates for me, but now that i've installed ubuntu-reiserfs, there's nothing?!
<blackhaT> when I try to apt-get install something I get this error, dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file
<blackhaT> what should I do
<plus-V-ducky> navarone, we really seem to be clicking well, unlike the more mousey people lurking here
<dragon_> 
<navarone> plus-V-ducky> perhaps they are more used to penguins than duckies? <s>
<plus-V-ducky> blackhat: beats me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<ajeet> I'm baffled as to why I'm not getting any updates?
<plus-V-ducky> penguin(sic) are not all they're quacked up to be
<psusi> ajeet, what do you mean you installed 'ubuntu-ext3'?
<Wondersaurus> Hi.  Way-very-newbie here who's getting troubles with sudo.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tritium
<ajeet> the ext3 filesystem
<navarone> ajeet> when I installed on ext2 I only had 17 updates and another 6 recently...it all depends on fs and packages installed
<plus-V-ducky> navarone, are you going to pull out the  big guns... err puns on me now?
<psusi> you mean you installed ubuntu onto an ext3 filesystem?
<J_P> hi all
<ajeet> previously yes and when i logged on for the 1st time, there were a few updates for me to download.... now ith reiserfs, there ain't nothing
<psusi> the same packages should be installed no matter which filesystem you choose when you install
<Wondersaurus> Whenever I use sudo, I get "sudo: unable to lookup ComputerName via gethostbyname()."  Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<J_P> hey, I am install ubuntu install amd64 for 64bit. for P4 Em64T i use kernel linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-xeon or is better use default : linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic  ?
<ajeet> so how come the update manager isn't presenting me with updates? is it because of the filesystem?
<psusi> so you reformatted your hard drive and this time installed on reiserfs?  maybe the updates already got installed?
<psusi> you did reload in synaptic right?
<plus-V-ducky> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 'hibernate' (suspend-to-disk) will allow me to boot another partition after hibernating and then still resume?
<tritium> ajeet: could it be that you're up to date already?
<gnomefreak> Wondersaurus,  what is the full command your using?
<ajeet> yes....
<Jemt> Greetings. The repositories for Ubuntu is still out dated, so I'm trying to compile Bluefish myself. But it seems that I need to set an environment variable in order for the compilation to succed ($PATH). How do I set that? I have just installed gcc-4.0.
<psusi> the filesystem has nothing to do with it
<Wondersaurus> "sudo modprobe -r bcmw15"
<BlueEagle> j_p: It is better to configure your own kernel, but of the two the generic would be the best afaik.
<ajeet> tritium: how can i be up-to-date on a newly installed system?
<Wondersaurus> It does this regardless.
<psusi> plus-V-ducky, if the OS on the other partition does not touch any of the partitions the hibernated one has open... sure
<tritium> ajeet: you mentioned it downloaded updates ealier, right?
<slide> Is there a cd/dvd burner in the livedvd?
<plus-V-ducky> It works well that way with multiboot M$ systems.  One can even backup the hiberfil.sys file and use it on another system (with identical hardware of course).
<ajeet> no, that was when i had ext3 ubuntu
<blackhaT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4750 help
<BlueEagle> slide: k3b perhaps?
<gnomefreak> i jsut tried it and forgot i was on sarge :(
<smiley> i tried apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins but it says:          Depends: gstreamer0.8-a52dec (>= 0.8.11) but it is not going to be installed
<slide> BlueEagle, dont see it arg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<BlueEagle> slide: gnomebaker
<BlueEagle> or gnome-baker
<davehunn> hi grub thinks my ext3 / is reiserfs
<psusi> ajeet, did you enable other repositories before and you didn't this time?  like the universe?
<BlueEagle> slide: or xcdroast
<smiley> what should i do to make Rhythmbox play mp3
<dragon_>                    
<plus-V-ducky> psusi, are you sure that Ubuntu S2D doesn't write anything int he boot sector or partition tables that may conflict with another os?
<blackhaT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4750 help problem apt-get
<J_P> BlueEagle: Yes, i think after compile my own kernel, but for image ready binary why generic is better than  linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-xeon if my CPU is one P4 EM64T ?
<BlueEagle> dragon_: Flott.
<slide> BlueEagle, blah nope :(
<psusi> plus-V-ducky, yes... it just writes the contents of memory out to swap... so if you want to resume windows... that's fine, as long as you didn't have any of your windows partitions mounted when you hibernate ubuntu
<slide> thanks though
<davehunn> grub filesystem type is reiserfs
<BlueEagle> slide: Well then I dunno. :)
<Wondersaurus> So, anyone have advice?
<ajeet> psusi: no, when i installed ubuntu-ext3, i logged in and bham! updates ready... now, nothing, i'm worried.
<davehunn> when it should be ext3
<navarone> smiley> try rightclicking on music file and chosing properties.Then chose program to open mp3s in the Open with tab
<plus-V-ducky> Ooooh ahhh, kewl Cyrillic courtesy of Kubuntu/KDE default UTF-8 or ISO8519-x font set
<plus-V-ducky> err, char set, not fonts
<gnomefreak> ajeet,  you did the updates already you dont need to do them 2 times
<psusi> ajeet, weird... I don't know what to tell you... the filesystem should not make the slightest bit of difference... although...
<gnomefreak> the file system just arranges and holds the files
<Iconsumed> I have just set up an ubuntu system, but I cannot login GUI... it seams I have no rights to my home folder, how come?
<dragon_> BlueEagle, hard work to write it :P
<psusi> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and try removing the us. preifx on the archives.ubuntu.com parts
<ajeet> gnomefreak: no i didn't, this is a fresh installation.
<psusi> someone in the devel channel earlier said that the us mirrors are borked right now
<slide> BlueEagle, aaah its got cdrecord/cdaranoia, only prob is since firefox wont run i cant look online for how to burn a dvd/cd from an iso
<BlueEagle> dragon_: ...and a complete waist of time tbh,
<tritium> waste even
<navarone> lol
<plus-V-ducky> psusi, I share a single swap partition with different Linuxes(spel?)...
<blackhaT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4750 help problem apt-get and locale
<psusi> and I had to do that to correctly upgrade to dapper
<BlueEagle> slide: man cdrecord
<dragon_> BlueEagle, Make Some Noise!
<Jemt> Greetings. The repositories for Ubuntu is still out dated, so I'm trying to compile Bluefish myself. But it seems that I need to set an environment variable in order for the compilation to succed ($PATH). How do I set that? I have just installed gcc-4.0.
<psusi> plus-V-ducky, then don't try to boot those linuxes when you hibernate
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<plus-V-ducky> It lives on my fastest device,as do most of my bootable partitions
<BlueEagle> dragon_: Exept for the fact that  you wrote "some" twice.
<tritium> Jemt: with export
<dragon_> BlueEagle, thx :P
<ajeet> Man, I'm confused
<plus-V-ducky> psusi, what if the swapspace is less than my RAM?
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt think the filesystem other than updaing the filesystem its self would have any afffect on updates
<Jemt> tritium: Is that a temp. operation? And what should I type in my console ?
<Nytryx> how much ram do youhave lol
<dragon_> 16 ^^
<gnomefreak> ajeet,  did you change your sources list one time nad not the other?
<Scrimpy> anyone here running NWN (from the diamond dvd) in ubuntu?
<psusi> plus-V-ducky, it does not matter... when you hibernate, the ram is written to the swap partition... most likely another linux install you try to boot will refuse to touch the swap partition because the signature will be changed... unless that installation is also configured to resume
<tritium> Jemt: if you run it from the cli, yes.  You can edit your ~/.bashrc to make it permanent.
<psusi> in which case it will try to resume using ubuntu's saved memory.. and own't like that
<ajeet> nope, just finished installing and logged in, haven't done anything at all
<gnomefreak> ajeet,  same with both times you installed it?
<ajeet> yeah
<Sedge> somebody registered my nickname on freenode before me ;(
<Jemt> tritium: Ok. Do you know what I need to type in order to succesfully compile bluefish ?
<gnomefreak> ajeet that is very strange
<ajeet> yeah, tell me about it
<plus-V-ducky> 768 MB in this machine.  But my Debian system seemed to never use more than a few dozen MB under any load -- even watching DVDs and compiling large pacakages from source code (and then only rarely).  So, I decided to use a smaller swap partition.
<Wondersaurus> Hello.  I'm trying to get my wireless card (Broadcom) to work on my laptop.  I've found a page on the forums which explains how this is done, but the sudo command is not working for me.  It returns an "unable to look up ComputerName via gethostbyname()" error.  Could I please be advised how to correct this?
<tritium> Jemt: install build-essential to start with, and then sudo apt-get build-dep bluefish
<GreedyB> what program should I use for burning images?
<dragon_> BlueEagle, thx for nice conversation :) Cya
<Sedge> GreedyB, try k3b
<Jemt> tritium: Oh, cool :)
<tritium> GreedyB: nautilus can burn them
<J_P> BlueEagle: read my question ?
<Jemt> tritium: I'll try that :)
<gnomefreak> gnomebaker or k3b or whatever you feel comfortable using
<tritium> okay, Jemt
<GreedyB> okay thank you
<Sedge> sudo apt-get install k3b
<rel> Wondersaurus:  Do you mean a Broadcom card for mac? I have a Powerbook G4 and can't use my wireless card because there are no drivers for my Airport Extreme (Broadcom) card...
<Sedge> that should get you what you need GreedyB
<psusi> ajeet, try switching mirrors... I think the us mirrors are messed up today... either that or just don't worry about it... I'm sure it will be fixed in a day or two
<Wondersaurus> Broadcom card for PC.  Dell Inspiron 5150.
<GreedyB> sweet thanks
<Wondersaurus> I have the drivers I need and everything.
<plus-V-ducky> psusi, it also sets a switch in the GRUB bootloader to pass an argument to vmlinuz (or in an init script perhaps?) does it not?
<Wondersaurus> I just can't get the sudo command to work.
<tritium> Wondersaurus: you're using ndiswrapper, I hope...
<blackhaT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4750 help problem apt-get and locale
<Jemt> tritium: Uhm.. Will apt-get then give me the newest version of Bluefish?
<psusi> plus-V-ducky, what's that?  I set up my grun to pass the resume= parameter to point the system to my swap partition
<Wondersaurus> I would use ndiswrapper if I could get ndiswrapper to start.
<BlueEagle> j_p: I will if you prefix with my nick. :)
<gnomefreak> i agree with psusi  ajeet give it a few days see if they give you updates
<Jemt> tritium: I'm not sure it will :)
<tritium> Jemt: you told it it would not
<plus-V-ducky> What if the otehr Linux just reinitializes the swap p'n, could that hurt my Ubuntu system afterwards?
<BlueEagle> j_p: Oh, sorry for missing it.
<J_P> :-)
<tritium> Jemt: that doesn't mean you can't grab its build-dependencies, and build a newer version of it
<Wondersaurus> Everything I've seen about ndiswrapper says "start it with sudo," which brings me to the original problem.
<BlueEagle> j_p: I don't really know.
<Jemt> tritium: But where do I use the bluefish-files I have just downloaded ?
<gnomefreak> Wondersaurus, does sudo apt-get update work?
<psusi> plus-V-ducky, it would break the resume, yes
<void^> Wondersaurus, see if your hostname is in /etc/hosts
<plus-V-ducky> psusi, can I tell Ubuntu to write the file somewhere else and just set it -ro?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Jemt> tritium: Oh, I just run configure afterwards ?
<GreedyB> how can I make Opera my default browser?  Dont understand how that works in linux
<J_P> BlueEagle: ok
<selinium> Hi apokryphos :)
<tritium> Jemt: you compile them, after installing the necessary build-dependencies.  I also recommend that you use checkinstall
<psusi> plus-V-ducky, I think you can use a swap file instead of a swap partition... never tried it though
<plus-V-ducky> psusi, but could it cause arbitrary system calls to exec in a way that would actually hurt Ubuntu in a persistent sense?
<Wondersaurus> Contents of hosts: "127.0.0.1 local host"
<Jemt> tritium: checkinstall ?
<apokryphos> selinium: heyhey
<tritium> !tell Jemt about checkinstall
<psusi> plus-V-ducky, no... not in a persistent sense... it will just bust the resume
<Jemt> tritium: Thanks :)
<plus-V-ducky> psusi, something like WinBlows hiberfil.sys would be _suite_
<void^> Wondersaurus, try adding your hostname to the 127.0.0.1 line
<Wondersaurus> ReadOnly file.
<plus-V-ducky> Wunderbar.
<tritium> Jemt: :)  Good luck
<rob_p> Wondersaurus:  You are using *your* password when using sudo, right?  Some have mistakenly assumed that it's asking for root's password.
<Jemt> tritium: Thanks :)
<MrPockets> hey,. they how hard is it to upgrade to the Breezy Ubuntu?
<void^> Wondersaurus, use sudo to edit the file. if sudo won't work at all and you don't have a root password you might have to boot a livecd.
<plus-V-ducky> psusi, does Ubuntu run a CRC (or any other integrity check) on the hiberfile?
<foampeace> MrPockets: no problem, just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GreedyB> how do I change default browsers in Ubuntu
<GreedyB> ?
<MrPockets> is it worth it?
<foampeace> MrPockets: yes sir
<jdmpike> hello all, does anyone in here use gnome-bluetooth - I am having some problems with it
<blackhaT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4750 help problem apt-get and locale
<plus-V-ducky> Hmmm... since Solaris writes 0x82 partitions as well... muahahaha...
<psusi> plus-V-ducky, yes... if it is clobbered by the other install, the resume will simply fail and ubuntu will boot up normally
<Wondersaurus> Hmm.  I'll need to try one thing before going the LiveCD route...
<tritium> Wondersaurus: you can also boot into rescue mode
<Wondersaurus> How do I do that?
<jareth_> how can i use higher resultions under virtual terminals? fi. 1280x1024?
<foampeace> GreedyB: what browser?
<tritium> Wondersaurus: boot into it at the grub menu
<jareth_> currently using vga=773
<jdmpike> I am trying to get my bluetooth headset to work, even though the gnome bluetooth manager can see the headset, it doesn't work
<jareth_> what so I need to use for 1280x1024?
<jdmpike> can anyone help me?
<plus-V-ducky> jdmpike, I jsut installed Ubuntu and KDE (form aptitude by selected a package at a time, not Kubuntu though) and bluetooth was included..  It worked right out of the box, though, I haven't figured out how to pair devices yet with the PSKs
<void^> jareth_, vga=795
<plus-V-ducky> apt-cache search bluez
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  Booting Ubuntu in recovery mode.
<jdmpike> plus-V-ducky I have installed gmome-bluetooh and all of the bluez packages
<jareth_> thanks void^
<foampeace> GreedyB: in firefox you can goto prefsunder edit andflick a switch that checks it as default...i suppose other browsers as well
<plus-V-ducky> Providentially, the entire protocol is an Open standard with Open Source APIs
<jdmpike> plus-V-ducky, it can recognize the headset when I put it in paring mode, I don't know what do do from there
<plus-V-ducky> jdmpike, if they're the same (and confed the same) as in KDE it probably won't help you, but if you have the storage space, I'd try installing Kubuntu or KDE
<jdmpike> plus-V-ducky, I downloaded the src for btsco and built that last night, when I run btsco -v <MY HEADSET MAC ADDR> I get a permission denied when trying to open RFCONN
<plus-V-ducky> Oh, I though it was install/app config problem, not a 'user conf' problem
<blackhaT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4750 help problem apt-get and locale
<plus-V-ducky> I'll take a look myself.  Do you have a VNC viewer client?
<foampeace> can anyone compile and make a deb out of this or breezy? http://www.snika.uklinux.net/?p=xmms-alarm
<foampeace> for bmp
<foampeace> for breezy
<jdmpike> hcitool scan can find my device in pairing mode...
<foampeace> beep media player alarm
<plus-V-ducky> jmdpike be carefull about conflicts with BT drivers (and be VERY careful with anything from SCO if that is SCO/Caldera ala 'OpenLinux')
<foampeace> I tried to compile it, but i failed
<Wondersaurus> Okay.  I rebooted into recovery mode, and to the input "sudo modprobe -r bcmw15," I get "sudo: unable to lookup ComputerName via gethostbyname" and "FATAL: Module bcmw15" not found.  The latter is positive, as it means that things aren't as bad as they could be, but sudo still refuses to actually work.
<foampeace> just means im not a programmer
<plus-V-ducky> jmdpike do you have a VNC viewer?
<Nytryx>  so your sure that im not downloading this iso for nothing right burning it on a pc it will boot my ppc right?
<jdmpike> plus-V-ducky, what does btsco do also, how do I remove it? I don't know how to undo a make $$ make install of a program
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: if you're in rescue mode you don't need sudo
<jdmpike> plus-V-ducky, can I just find / -name btsco and remove everything from my system?
<foampeace> http://www.snika.uklinux.net/xmms-alarm/bmp-alarm-0.6.0.tar.bz2
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: i suggest fixing /etc/hosts to have an entry 'ComputerName'
<plus-V-ducky> You could watch me play around in KDE with bluetooth
<foampeace> theres the one that might be good if it could be compiled...I tried xmms alarm but its not work and bmp seems to load streams better/faster
<infralite> hello, is the only way of upgrading to breezy, getting the new iso?
<holycow> what are the floppy and usb nodes in /dev labeled?
<Kratos> I have a problem compiling Wine, details in #flood
<foampeace> infralite: no you can type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<infralite> or could i update some other way without having to downoad 600mb
<infralite> foampeace: ah, thank you very much
<gnomefreak> infralite,  you can change the sources list to breezy from hoary
<foampeace> infralite: you have to change your source names to breezy also
<Wondersaurus> Fool:  D'oh.  Thanks.  How do I open etc/hosts in rescue?
<Wondersaurus> gedit etc/hosts doesn't work.
<infralite> foampeace: binaries too no?
<plus-V-ducky> jdmpike, I don't have too much experience in _purging_ things built from src, but I've noticed that some src pkgs have READMEs that tell you where the executeables are put.
<foampeace> infralite: yes
<infralite> foampeace: all right, and any other warnings for me?
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: try nano
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: 'nano /etc/hosts'
<foampeace> infralite: no i dont think so, just go with the flow
<infralite> thanks man
<plus-V-ducky> you can also do a diff of lsof before and after opening the app.
<jdmpike> can anyone tell me what this means??? find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your fil esystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier result s may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<gnomefreak> i guess someone pulled it out of topic there used to be a good walkthrough for the upgrade to breezy process
<plus-V-ducky> (all this in addition to the obvious find | whereis | locate of course)
<HappyFool> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  Nano worked, localhost replaced with ComputerName.
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: no
<HappyFool> eek
<Nytryx> hey there needs to be a step added to the xubuntu installation
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: don't remove localhost ;)
<gnomefreak> there it is for who ever was gonna upgrade
<gnomefreak> ty HappyFool
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: just add ComputerName
<Nytryx> make sure you install xserver-xorg
<Wondersaurus> Add it where?
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: my first line of /etc/hosts looks like this: '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu'
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: you probably want ComputerName where I have 'ubuntu'
<plus-V-ducky> jdmpike, that sounds weird -- have you been trying to hotplug or mount several proc fs devices?
<jdmpike> plus-V-ducky, no - maybe usb flash drives or something...
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  Done that.  What do I do next?
<plus-V-ducky> Also, before you remove that gak, see if you can make it work
<jdmpike> plus-V-ducky, so do I just need to install kdebluetooth?
<Wondersaurus> Should I reboot and go back into Ubuntu?
<RiXtEr> couple questions... 1st how do I get java working with firefox... 2nd how do i get the nvidia glx going? anyhelp would be appriciated.
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: test sudo first
<plus-V-ducky> usb flsh drives are procfs or udevfs stuff -- usually automounted in /media/usb) |~1 |~2 |...~n or /media/usbdrive
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: does 'sudo ls' give any errors?
<Wondersaurus> Give me a second...
<plus-V-ducky> jdmpike, it's hard to say, and certainly I'm no expert
<plus-V-ducky> I just so *happened* to start playing with it myself last night.
<jdmpike> plus-V-ducky, that what you installed? also mount doesn't show anything strange...
<Wondersaurus> Nope.  sudo ls does NOT give any errors.
<gnomefreak> is ubuntu the only distro that sends free cds out?
<Wondersaurus> Returns "dbootstrap_settings."
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: ok, you can go to gui mode
<plus-V-ducky> I'd suggest that you look at authentication settings first before you get too excited.
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: you can either reboot (shutdown -r now) or go to GUI mode (telinit 2)
<plus-V-ducky> jdmpike, are you using Gnome right now?
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: sudo should work in normal (roughly, GUI) mode now
<Wondersaurus> Rebooted.  It's the most userfriendly command I've ever seen!
<jdmpike> plus-V-ducky, yes but I have the qt libs
<Slackwise> Is it wrong for me to think ubuntu's gnome theme is sexy?
<plus-V-ducky> What does nuatilus see when you open the filesystem object?
<foampeace> i need an alarm to wake me up...nothing seems to work
<gnomefreak> lol Slackwise
<foampeace> mp3 alarms
<Slackwise> gnomefreak: It's very well designed. :P
<rel> Slackwise:  hehe. but seriously, yes it is.
<gnomefreak> that it is Slackwise
<Slackwise> I think I'm going to install this theme on all my Linux boxes, wether ubuntu or not :P
<Kratos> what is the terminal command for moving files from one DIR to another?
<nolimitsoya> when trying to install nvidia nforce sound drivers in kubuntu, (i386) i get error: unable to fins the kernel source tree for the current running kernel. please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel;
<nolimitsoya> what do i do? :(
<HappyFool> Kratos: 'mv'
<Wondersaurus> Thanks, fool.
<Eternalist> gnomefreak, whatsuppppppppp
<Mabus06> can videos be in .bin files?
<Kratos> HappyFool: TY
<HappyFool> Wondersaurus: np
<Eternalist> i just configured BMP to not hold my card hostage
<RiXtEr> nolimitsoya, install the kernel source tree...
<gnomefreak> hi Eternalist  :)
<Wondersaurus> Now, to see if it worked...
<Eternalist> so i can have mutliple sounds going with running ESD
<nolimitsoya> yes, but how?
<HappyFool> nolimitsoya: try install linux-headers-386 first
<HappyFool> nolimitsoya: if that's not enough, get linux-source-2.6.12
<smi|e> Hi I need a good video player that can play .mpg for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> this is becoming the biggest PITA ive ever done :(
<Mabus06> How do I play .bin files in a media player??
<RiXtEr> smi|e, xine
<jdmpike> plus-V-ducky, I am downloading KDE core files, this won't prevent me from running gnome will it?
<holycow> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76517.html  <-- well this sucks
<HappyFool> Mabus06: what does 'file' think it is? ('file filename.bin')
<smi|e> Mabus06: you want to play BIN files?
<holycow> that needs to be fixed asap, none of this grab from dapper stuff
<redduck666> Mabus06, iirc vcl can do that
<holycow> *Grrr*
<smi|e> use TRASH instead
<smi|e> :P~
<Kratos> Where are the drivers for the AC'97 audio codec?
<nolimitsoya> HappyFool and RiXtEr, thank you :)
<smi|e> RiXtEr: Xine wont play, does it need extra codecs/decoders?
<Mabus06> redduck666, yes vlc can do that but is that for windows or linux?
<plus-V-ducky> smi|e, I prefer xine myself www.xineorg | # apt-get install xine-ui
<Mabus06> what do you mean, HappyFool ?
<Wondersaurus> Sudo works like a dream in GNOME.
<Jemt> tritium: Thanks for all your help. build-essential is a great tool. Bluefish is running perfectly now :)
<redduck666> Mabus06, for both of them. it works on *bsd's and has os x version too :P
<Kratos> super do!!!
<HappyFool> Mabus06: i mean, run the file command to find out what sort of file it is
<foampeace> is there a good graphical cron settings app
<gnomefreak> Wondersaurus,  i find sudo much better than su
<plus-V-ducky> smi|e, do ytou have the xine-ui (User Interface) or just the libs?
<RiXtEr> smi|e, i like mplayer (gmplayer) but havn't found it for ubuntu yet...
<RiXtEr> smi|e, you could try to compile it from source.
<foampeace> i need a way to wake up to mp3 but xmms-alarm isnt working properly
<smi|e> plus-V-ducky: it goes to open in a firefox window, cant i get it to open seperatly?
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<RiXtEr> foampeace, look on freshmeat for a project
<plus-V-ducky> RiXtEr, peopel have been coming in here for install help on mplayer all night/morning and getting it too.
<plus-V-ducky> =)
<foampeace> RiXtEr: for ubuntu stuff?
<gnomefreak> brb smoke time
<smi|e> how do i set xine as a default player?
<smi|e> is there a terminal command
<smi|e> when i click on a firefox link it defaults too totem
<RiXtEr> foampeace, no.. for source stuff.
<Mabus06> HappyFool, it says they are data files
<foampeace> RiXtEr: maybe, but im not good at compiling stuff
<Slackwise> damn it, i installed Kdevelop and it took over the default browser
<smi|e> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is probably binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<smi|e> !video
<HappyFool> Mabus06: means file can't guess what they are. If you know for sure that it's a movie file, you can try mplayer/xine/vlc, but i imagine most movie files would be identified by 'file'
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, smi|e
<Seveas> !codecs =~ s/ubuntu.nl/ubuntulinux.nl/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<Mabus06> HappyFool, it was from a torrent site but it's very popular and everybody who commented seemed to affirm it was the right movie
<plus-V-ducky> smi|e, oh, I din't know you wanted a browser plugin.  Linking it with mozilla/geck is harder than just installing it, but I believe that the totem-xine 'front-end' may do that.  (As well as mplayer and even realplayer (pty) /helixplayer (Osrc)
<nolimitsoya> installing linux-headers-386 got me past that one, and right into: gcc-version-check failed: ./nvsound/main/conftest.sh: line 9: cc: command not found could not compile gcc-version-check-c
<ecobuntu> smi|e: what are you trying to do?  get a plugin for mozilla?
<HappyFool> Mabus06: sorry, i'm out of ideas
<HappyFool> nolimitsoya: get gcc-3.4
<nolimitsoya> thanx
<mp3guy> this makes me happy;
<mp3guy> http://www.bitstorm.org/gates/creamedgates.mpg
<plus-V-ducky> smi|e, also, there is a plugin manager for Firefox (for generic Mozilla the pkg is called mozplugger)
<foampeace> where do i get help compiling stuff in ubuntu
<smi|e> !compile
<ubotu> I guess compile is Go and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall. tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand.  Also, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall.  Ask me about <compiling>
<smi|e> ubotu tell foampeace about compile
<foampeace> thanks
<nolimitsoya> HappyFool,  that didnt help :/
<nolimitsoya> still same error message
<foampeace> can i get ubotu to tell people also
<ecobuntu> foampeace: it's real easy with the checkinstall package
<HappyFool> nolimitsoya: hmm. odd
<nolimitsoya> !
<ubotu> nolimitsoya: Are you smoking crack?
<HappyFool> nolimitsoya: have you installed 'build-essential' ?
<nolimitsoya> whats that?
* nolimitsoya is totaly new to linux...
<HappyFool> nolimitsoya: another package ;)
<nolimitsoya> ^^
<HappyFool> nolimitsoya: i'm guessing the answer is no. try install that and try again
* plus-V-ducky jsut realizes he got smi|e's question 'bass ackwards'...
<foampeace> ecobuntu: is this about to lift a heavy weight off my shoulders?
<plus-V-ducky> sorry
<HappyFool> i hope the nforce stuff is clever enough to use the right compiler
<LjL> ubotu: AutoDeb is an EXPERIMENTAL program to automate building (configure, compile, install) of source tarballs. It's based on !CheckInstall and !AutoApt, and can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Autodeb
<ubotu> okay, LjL
<alexandre> Does http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ is down ?
<nolimitsoya> HappyFool,  didnt help either :(
<HappyFool> nolimitsoya: what command are you running?
<nolimitsoya> sudo sh NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0306-pkg1.run
<Wondersaurus> Now.  This is probably a dumb, silly, newbie question, but how do I install ndiswrapper?  I'm looking at their steps, and it says "go to source-directory."  What does that mean?
<HappyFool> nolimitsoya: ok, try 'CC=gcc-3.4 sudo sh NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0306-pkg1.run'
<nolimitsoya> will do
<jucu> Hello!
<alexandre> Does http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ is down ? Or, it just me who can't access it ?
<nolimitsoya> that worked, thanks a million! :D
<plus-V-ducky> smi|e, I should have told you simply yes.  xine et al. will run by themselves so long as you have a UI and a valid URI/URL or local file (javascript and other active content doesn't count for our purposes, since you'd have to capture the stream and redirect it)
<jucu> I've got a problem with the ubuntu version 5.10
<blueblood> ANyone got VS.Net running under linux? :)
<apokryphos> alexandre: what is it you're looking to get? It may be available from an alternative place
<LjL> Wondersaurus: what are you trying to do? it says that ndiswrapper is installed *by default* in the ubuntu kernel, and that you don't need the source package
<Stormx2> alexandre: Its been down for a few days
<alexandre> madwifi drivers
<smi|e> plus-V-ducky: in xine where is the "open from location" button?
<plus-V-ducky> jucu, you've got a 'proble' huh?  Right then here is what you do...
<Wondersaurus> LjL:  Whoops.  I really must have missed that.  Better safe then sorry, though.
<jucu> When I want to install an application, it says no exclusive (Zugriff?) there...
<void^> LjL, the question is, what version of ndiswrapper is in ubuntu by default?
<LjL> void^: the same as the one in ndiswrapper-source, i suppose, i.e. 1.1
<Wondersaurus> My instructions said "get it," though.
<void^> which is "ancient"
<plus-V-ducky> Now you want me to explain the UI -- LOL.  You'll have to play around with the mouse, I'm afraid.
<grogoreo> what is the best client for Gnutella? If my friend had BearShare (Windows only) and I had something else, could I get at his files?
<LjL> guys, i don't know, but if you "apt-cache shoe ndiswrapper-source", you'll see that it states it's in the kernel
<HappyFool> erk. libgtk security update?
<smi|e> plus-V-ducky: in xine where is the "open from location" button?
<apokryphos> grogoreo: yes
<Stormx2> alexandre: I just checked with seveas, he put it up again!
<Seveas> that's a lie!
<apokryphos> grogoreo: limewire or gtk-gnutella are a few options
<grogoreo> apokryphos, thanks
<alexandre> NICE!
<N1omi> does anyone have sotware recomendations for running ubuntu on a laptop?
<plus-V-ducky> smi|e, you already asked hat: same answer try your mosue (right clicking on the window usually brings up a context menu -- I use the 'classic skin')
<Stormx2> !laptop
<ubotu> well, laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<plus-V-ducky> Hovering the mouse over buttons should pop-up little yellow infio 'bubbles'
<AzMoo> Hey. Before I upgraded to Breezy, when I right-clicked on the desktop a context menu came up with "Open Terminal" in it. I no longer have that option. Is there a way to add it back in?
<jucu> When I want to install an application, the problem is that it says <<there's no exclusive Access>>. How can I stop this?
<N1omi> oooh thank you Stormx2, i should have definatly thought of that XD
<Stormx2> ;-) no problem
<Stormx2> jucu: Yeah I'd like to see that functionality back too. Not sure how though
<zephyrus> hey, does anyone know how to mount a ntfs partition so it is writeable?  I have it mounted with the same options as my writeable fat32s but I still can't modify the disk
<Stormx2> wrong person >.>
<Stormx2> I meant AzMoo
<LjL> zephyrus: don't write to ntfs disks
<AzMoo> zephyrus, don't even attempt it
<gnomefreak> anyone know of a safe site to download screensavers from?
<AzMoo> zephyrus, unless you want to lose your data
<Stormx2> jucu: Are you using apt-get, synaptic, or aptitude, at all?
<AzMoo> Stormx2, yeah, it's certainly annoying not having it there :\
<jucu> No, but it says, that I have to close apt-get or something like this
<Stormx2> AzMoo: Take a look on ubuntuforums.org - there may be a topic
<daemos> jucu, what are you trying to do?
<Stormx2> jucu: You are compiling? What application?
<Nytryx> ok hit and hold c or i hit it a hundred times and the ppc wont boot ubuntu install
<jucu> I want to install an application over <<Aplications -> install Aplication>> at the ubuntu 5.10 menue
<zephyrus> AzMoo, lJL:  hmm, ok thanks.  Maybe I'll just reformat that drive then.
<Stormx2> jucu: Thats aptitude based
<Stormx2> jucu: Make sure you don't have synaptic open
<Stormx2> jucu: Or do you have update-manager running?
<AzMoo> Stormx2, will do, cheers.
<jucu> The update manager says this, too
<Stormx2> jucu: Or maybe even an open terminal with apt-get running?
<jucu> And I've restarted my computer
<Stormx2> jucu: Oh?
<LjL> zephyrus: i think the best setup is to keep a (possibly small) fat32 partition for exchanging data between windows and linux, and then having a main ext3 partition for linux and a main NTFS partition for windows
<Stormx2> jucu: You restart your computer, and you still get the problem?
<Stormx2> LjL: I second that.
<jucu> yes...
<fanopnaic> btw.: Is there any way that 2.6.15 will make it into Dapper?
<Nytryx> help my PPC wot boot the ubuntu install disk
<Stormx2> zephyrus: I use a 60gb second disk formatted in FAT32 (XFAT) which I use for sharing
<Stormx2> Nytryx: What happens?
<Nytryx> nothing
<Nytryx> the screen is grey
<Stormx2> Nytryx: Can you boot a live CD? Have you tried
<Nytryx> i downloaded the PPC iso
<Freelabs> hi people
<jucu> Heres the original law text: <<Unable to get exclusive lock
<jucu> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first>>
<Stormx2> Nytryx: Problem with the cd then. Firstly, check the file you downloaded is ok. Look into MD5 Sums
<recon0> when I updated ubuntu, it reset the GRUB menu, any way to get windows back on it?
<Stormx2> Nytryx: If thats ok, try to reburn on a new CD, at a slower speed
<holycow> okay solved the floppy problem
<Nytryx> already did that storm
<Stormx2> Nytryx: Really?
<Nytryx> yes
* plus-V-ducky submits 'Crazy Frog' to the Ubuntu Name that Release Contest...
<holycow> i'm not googling any resolution to the usb problem, breezy isn't creating usb device nodes from what i can tell.  anyone else run into this? solution?
<Stormx2> Nytryx: And have you tried burning at a slower speed?
<Nytryx> md5 check sum verified and burning at 8x
<HappyFool> recon0: you need to add a windows entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<moohhh> Hello. I'd like to switch to Evolution as the mail-client, and am thinking about installing a local IMAP server to host the mails. Any recommendations on such a setup (good/bad idea, which SW, etc)?
<Stormx2> Nytryx: Try burning at a slower speed, maybe 1 or 2 times. Check the disc isn't scratched, too.
<recon0> happyfool, how? my windows is on hda
<Stormx2> recon0: Thats ok. GRUB looks into /boot/grub/menu.lst for all the OS's it can boot
<HappyFool> recon0: can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'mount' to the pastebin? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Nytryx> ok heres an easy one storm the xserver fails on a regular ubuntu (xubuntu) pc
<_HydriO_> how do you delete folders via the terminal?
<Freelabs> uhm
<Stormx2> _HydriO_: rmdir
<Agrajag> rm -r if it's not empty
<_HydriO_> THank you Stromx2
<Freelabs> i've some problems installing ubuntu a64
<Freelabs> on a a64
<recon0> ok
<Freelabs> so... if i use an x86, it's well
<Nytryx> storm
<Freelabs> but when i use 164, is not.
<Stormx2> Nytryx: The X server fails?
<Stormx2> Nytryx: Eek
<LjL> _HydriO_: by the way, you delete "directories", not "folders" ;)
<Nytryx> yea
<Nytryx> never mind im starting over
<_HydriO_> LjL: ok i'm new to windows, im a windows programer.
<Stormx2> Nytryx: Sorry I can't help
<Stormx2> _HydriO_: Eh?
<J_P> hey all, how i know if my compuer have one CPU x86_64, in my cat /proc/cpuinfo not show nothing about "64" and in dmesg not show nothing too about "64" (64bis). how i see this ?
<holycow> what is a usb device node supposed to be labeled under /dev ... sda1 or similar?
<recon0> happyface, ok it's there
<Stormx2> holycow: ttyUSB0 or something like that
<HappyFool> holycow: usually a /dev/sd* device
<recon0> happyfool, ok it's there
<HappyFool> recon0: standby
<holycow> thx
<viller> hi
<Stormx2> hey!
<dell500> i'm trying to get writing function to my mp3 folder on my raid device, how do i get access to the whole drive so i can write to it?
<viller> my ubuntu doesnt start again
<Stormx2> dell500: Is it NTFS?
<dell500> Stormx2, ext3 i think
<daemos> does anyone here know how to mount Novell netware servers in Ubuntu?
<jucu> someone at bugzilla.ubuntu.com has this problem, too...
<viller> i wanted to install a second ubuntu so i could try stuff on it and not mess up my prymary ubuntu
<HappyFool> recon0: hmm
<viller> now the second one works and the first one doesnt
<daemos> im pretty sure its using the ncpfp tool
<daemos> but could use further clarification
<Stormx2> dell500: If you are 100% sure its ext3, try chmod -r 755
<recon0> happyfool, when my linux kernel got updated, the XP option disappeared.
<HaschHase> hi
<J_P> BlueEagle: know know ?
<HaschHase> does anybody know how i can mount my webcam?
<dell500> i think i just got it Stormx2, tried the properties of the folder, and selected the option to write to the certain group
<HaschHase> and take pictures from my webcam?
<Stormx2> dell500: Great :)
<HaschHase> i dunno how to setup my webcam under linux
<Stormx2> !webcam
<ubotu> [webcam]  Support for webcams with messenger-like programs will be available in the next version of amsn (already in the CVS version) and with gaim-vv, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47841 and GQcam http://cse.unl.edu/~cluening/gqcam/
<HaschHase> thanks Stormx2
<viller> i got this error /bin/sh: cant access tty job control turned off
<Stormx2> eek thats not much use for non-im stuff
<HappyFool> recon0: try adding this to the bottom of /boot/grub/menu.lst : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4754
<daemos> when I first booted Ubunti, I had reformatted from using slack and the lilo config-- with the GRUB config I still get the text-based OS selection
<Stormx2> HaschHase: Let me check for a how-to
<jdmpike> I am just failing miserably getting my bluetooth headset working in Ubuntu
<daemos> how can I edit the conf file
<daemos> and make a splash screne at startup
<HappyFool> recon0: make sure it's *AFTER* the '### END DEBIAN ...' line
<ecobuntu> daemos: edit the multiboot line and enter splash
<viller> what does this mean /bin/sh: cant access tty job control turned off
<recon0> ok
<foampeace> AUTO APT installs source dependancies?
<dell500> Stormx2, someone told me to do 'sudo chown -R dell500:dell500 /path/to/mp3' and now i don't have any access to that dir, it has the lock symbol on it
<ecobuntu> daemos:
<HappyFool> recon0: unfortunately you'll have to reboot to test
<daemos> yeah?
<gnomefreak> auto apt?
<ecobuntu> daemos: [#ubuntu]  daemos:
<daemos> ecobuntu, where is the conf file?
<ecobuntu> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ecobuntu> you should edit the "kernel" line
<daemos> yeah I think it booted with 'quiet splash' or something
<ecobuntu> and add splash at the end of it
<daemos> ok
<recon0> ok i'll try
<foampeace> does auto apt install source dependancies?
<ecobuntu> yeah then you should have the splash screen
<Stormx2> ecobuntu: If you can't save, try "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<daemos> thanks
<Stormx2> wrong person, meant daemos
<ecobuntu> np
<daemos> thanks :) handy sudo
<Stormx2> >.> second time i've done that today
<daemos> is it possible to make a root acct
<Stormx2> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Stormx2> daemos: You can
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  I'm having problems setting up my wired connection.
<HaschHase> StormX2, when i try to start gqcam, it says no directory /dev/video
<daemos> yeah I always have to use sudo
<chelseafan1989> hi :o) - UNIX n00b here and i wanted 2 know if ne1 knows how 2 get my 56KBps modem to work with UBUNTU so that i can access the net - it is currently installed using a W2K driver ne ideas?
<daemos> to run nessus and nmap
<Stormx2> daemos: But it breaks the GUI admin tools in the GNOME menus
<daemos> its annoying
<HaschHase> so i think he is searching for the webcam StormX2
<daemos> eep ok
<Stormx2> daemos: You can disable it again
<daemos> maybe I can just give certain apps root priveledges?
<daemos> so I dont have to sudo all day long
<Stormx2> daemos: Well
<HappyFool> enabling root won't break the sudo access used for gksudo
<Wondersaurus> I'm connected to a router serving as a DHCP server.
<Stormx2> daemos: You sort of can, by changing the launcher to have "gksudo" before the command name
<HappyFool> however, we don't recommend it
<HaschHase> !webcam
<Stormx2> HappyFool: I thought it did.
<Wondersaurus> sudo ifconfig does not return anything.
<infralite> if i have no .xinitrc, can i just create one and fill it up?
<ecobuntu> i heart ubuntu
<Stormx2> <3
<HappyFool> Stormx2: well, i haven't tried it, but i can't see why. sudo will still work even if root is enabled
<ecobuntu> nice
<chelseafan1989> can ne1 help me? :o(
<daemos> Wondersaurus, try ifconfig eth0 up
<Stormx2> HappyFool: Hmm, I've heard it does!
<ecobuntu> Stormx2: i <3 ubuntu...not so much kubuntu...but ubuntu
<daemos> do you even see the l0   loopback device ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jucu> Isn't there anyone, who can help me? (Unable to get exclusive lock
<Stormx2> ecobuntu: Never used kubuntu
<jucu> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first)
<ecobuntu> i don't really like kde
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<daemos> what IRC are the majority of you using
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<Stormx2> jucu: Means another thing is using the database
<daemos> yeah I just transferred to Ubuntu from slack 10.2
<donza> i also prefer gnome over kde
<Stormx2> jucu: Try closing anything like: Synaptic, Update Manager, Aptitude, Apt-get, Add Applications
<ecobuntu> though they do have some nice applications...i always install kaffeine because it seems to be the media player that works for me with w32codecs
<ecobuntu> totem suxs
<donza> it does
<Stormx2> ecobuntu: I use VLC
<donza> i use xine
<Stormx2> ecobuntu: BMP for music, of course.
<ecobuntu> bmp?
<ecobuntu> i just use rhythmbox
<Stormx2> Beep Media Player
<donza> amarok for music
<daemos> is there an equivalent of task manager
<Stormx2> Only the best music player for linux ;-)
<ecobuntu> bmp?
<daemos> to list jobs and kill them
<ecobuntu> o
<Stormx2> daemos: Yes
<ecobuntu> i'll have to check it out
<Stormx2> daemos: System monitor
<Wondersaurus> "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" does not provide any response, either.
<Stormx2> daemos: Applications > System Tools > System Monitor
<Wondersaurus> The hardware recognizes the presence of an ethernet cable, but there is no connection.
<donza> i think amarok is best single program for linux
<daemos> Wondersaurus, open up at terminal and type '  lspci
<daemos> see if your card(s) are listed
<ecobuntu> bmp looks like xmms
<Stormx2> ecobuntu: But with GTK2
<Eternalist> Anyone know how I can make the fonts clearer
<Stormx2> ecobuntu: Which makes it uber-sexy
<Eternalist> I messed around with them by accident and now they look bad lol
<Stormx2> Eternalist: How do you mean?
<Eternalist> can someone tell me what they're defaults are
<dell500> Stormx2, sudo chown -R 755 /path/to/mp3s'?
<Eternalist> Stormx2: Well now they're all fuzzy lol
<ecobuntu> sad there is a "winamp" skin
<ecobuntu> why would someone using linux want a winamp skin
<Stormx2> ecobuntu: What?
<donza> is there deb for gtk2 version of vlc anywhere?
<Stormx2> ecobuntu: Why wouldn't they
<Stormx2> donza: yes
<J_P> BlueEagle: are here ?
<donza> vlc looks so ugly
<Stormx2> donza: Check ubuntuforums.org
<ecobuntu> http://futurepast.free.fr/bmp_screenshots/capture_screen.1121105702.png
<Eternalist> Stormx2: can you tell me your defaults in Font
<Stormx2> donza: Lots of people have complained about it
<ecobuntu> cause it's winamp
<ecobuntu> and it says winamp
<Eternalist> in the font manager
<donza> Stormx2: ok, thanks
<Stormx2> ecobuntu: No it doesn't
<apokryphos> !info gvlc
<Stormx2> ecobuntu: What is wrong with supporting winamp skins?
<ubotu> gvlc: (GTK+ frontend for VLC (dummy legacy package)), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 60 kB
<Stormx2> apokryphos: oh they added it? :D
<Wondersaurus> My ethernet controller is listed.
<apokryphos> Stormx2: it was there in hoary too
<ecobuntu> nothinig is wrong with it but i don't know why someone using linux would want to put "win" on any of the skins for there programs
<Eternalist> can anyone please tell me their defaults in FONT?
<Wondersaurus> Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: i have the same card
<Stormx2> Eternalist: My defaults are: Sans 10, Sans 10, SansBold 10, Monospace 10, Best Shapes
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: are you running a dell?
<Wondersaurus> Twins, eco!
<Wondersaurus> Dell Inspiron 5150
<ecobuntu> oh you have the fancy pants version...i have an 1100
<ecobuntu> POS version
<Stormx2> apokryphos: Don't correct me *slapslap*
<msg43> HI
<Stormx2> Hey
<Eternalist> Stormx2: thanks
<msg43> How can I install nvidia drivers
<mlalkaka> how do i change the timestamp of a file or a folder recursively?
<Stormx2> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<msg43> I've tried twice but I get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Wondersaurus> I'm currently trying to install the wrappers with ndiswrapper for my card, but it says to do that, I need to have a connection to the internet and thus we see a Catch-22 form.
<Wondersaurus> How'd you get it working, eco?
<HaschHase> how can i setup my Webcam under Linux?
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: the broadcom ethernet card?
<donza> hmm
<Wondersaurus> Yeah.
<Stormx2> HaschHase: Did the wiki not help?
<mlalkaka> HaschHase, what webcam is it?
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: i just installed Ubuntu...it has the card drivers in the kernel by default
<donza> i installed gvlc but vlc looks still the same
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: run gnome and then run network-admin
<donza> is there some configuration i have to do?
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: at the terminal
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: then configure and activate the card
<Stormx2> donza: Try launching "gvlc" does it work?
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: it should be listed
<dell500> does anyone know how to get access to a certain directory for write/read?
<donza> Stormx2: command not found
<Eternalist> Stormx2: when you click on details whats ur resolution and all that at
<Stormx2> Eternalist: Hang on
<HaschHase> Stormx2, no, this guy had a recognized webcam, linux doesnt know mine
<HaschHase> mlalkaka and Stormx2, im using a logitech webcam, i think its the logitech quickcam
<Stormx2> Eternalist: 95dpi, Greyscale, medium, RGB
<Stormx2> *96dpi
<Eternalist> thanks
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: have you tried using GnomeMeeting?
<Red-Sox> i need to compile something, can someone PM me and walk me through it?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: I have a quickcam 4000 (i think) and it's automatically detected
<mlalkaka> HaschHase, I would go to http://www.linuxquestions.org and check the Hardware Compatibility List (HCL). I'm sure the webcam is supported, but the HCL may give you links to drivers, installation guides, et cetera.
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  I've activated the ethernet connection and configured it, but Network Monitor reports there are no connected network devices.
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, and what did you do to see yourself?
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: it it pointing to eth0 or eth1?
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: can you get on the net?
<daemos> I had a similiar problem when I upgraded the kernel
<Wondersaurus> eth0
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, i started gnomemeeting but nothing happens
<daemos> have you upgraded recently?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: i just ran the setup
<ZACk____> how do i get rid of a ubuntu partition so i can go back and make a windows partition for gaming?
<daemos> ZACk____: you dont
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  It CAN reach the internet, so Network Monitor is just... OUT OF TOUCH!
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: good!
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: just might need to reboot (sometimes network monitor is messed up)
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, does gnome meeting only works with another user who has gnome meeting?
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: to get network monitor work (but that's pretty minor)
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  Wireless doesn't seem to be working, but I should be able to solve that myself at this point.
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: it works with some other programs but I don't use it cause I want to communication with someone using ichat and there is no equivalent mac program
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: what wireless card?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, there stands no device found
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: what's the exact model?
<Wondersaurus> Another broadcom, eco.
<ecobuntu> ok
<Wondersaurus> There's a long post on the boards on how to configure it.
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: cool...i specifically bought an orinoco gold pc card with a proxim chip so it would "work out of the box"
<foampeace> hi
<foampeace> im using auto apt and it wants to use pocketpc-binutils...should this concern me?
<Wondersaurus> Well, I'm just trying to get my computer to run ubuntu on the cheap.
<foampeace> It gives me 4 options
<jdmpike> why is it so challenging to get a BT head set to run under ubuntu in gnome?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu: logitech quickcam messanger
<jdmpike> bluetooth manager can see the dang device - I don't understand what is so hard about the whole deal
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: just a messanger?  there is no fancy model #?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, dunno
<Stormx2> I want perky penguin for 6.10!
<kergoth> anyone happen to have a firefox 1.5 rc build for ubuntu x86_64 handy? :)
<Bicchi> what do i need to install to play .wmv files.
<yatesy> rofl Stormx2 that'd be quality
<Spiritory> does Ubuntu run fast as opposed to fedora core? my pc isnt that old and fedora always seemed slow
<HaschHase> ecobuntu: http://www.hackerscomputer.com/include/resizeimg.asp?path=../images/prodotti/webcam/logitech_quickcammess/&width=150
<Spiritory> i just downloaded the .iso and wanted to know how ubuntu performs
<HaschHase> ecobuntu: this one
<HaschHase> ecobuntu: http://www.yatack.no/edoc/product_img/213169-2.jpg
<Spiritory> I have that webcam :P
<HaschHase> well me to
<HaschHase> but i dont get it work
<ZACk____> so there is no way to get rid of ubuntu so i can install a windows partition?
<ZACk____> then install a ubuntu partition afterwards
<Spiritory> zack____: you need to use a program to claim some space from ubuntus part
<Spiritory> do you have any free space for windows/
<Spiritory> or is your hdd one big part for ubuntu
<rightc0ast> ZACk____, you could resize home or something if its big enough
<foampeace> autoapt wants to install a bunch of things to compile this source...should i be concerned?
<ZACk____> i didnt think you could install a windows partition after installing ubuntu
<RiXtEr> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: here is the driver you need....http://www.ketelhot.net/qcm/qc-usb.tar.gz
<Spiritory> indeed you can
<Spiritory> as long as you've got enough space
<Stormx2> Spiritory: Yes, works fast on this box'a'crap
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: however it is an 'experimental driver' and may not work
<ZACk____> i have over 100gig left
<Spiritory> : o
<Spiritory> specs?
<RiXtEr> !javadeb s
<ubotu> RiXtEr: Are you on ritalin?
<Spiritory> just proc/ram i guess
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: it looks like that webcam isn't really supported yet under linux
<RiXtEr> !javadebs
<ubotu> hmm... javadebs is at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<HaschHase> ecobuntu thanks, ill give a try
<fpk> hi, is it known that the mozilla packages dependencies in 5.10 are broken?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: you know how to handle a tarball?
<GURT> when i try to to download from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ via synaptic I get a 403 error, anyone else?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, yes
<ecobuntu> ok
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, i hope so ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Stormx2> spambots have gone?
<Wondersaurus> Alright.
<Wondersaurus> This is not good.
<Wondersaurus> GNOME isn't loading.
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: where is it hanging?
<Stormx2> >.> what happens/
<RiXtEr> Wondersaurus, did you try to install the nvidia stuff?
<Orborde> Do the Dapper repos exist yet?
<ecobuntu> Orborde: yup
* gnomefreak is loaded :)
<welp_ubuntu> what resolution thingie would you use for a normal 17" monitor?
<Wondersaurus> I log in and I go to a black screen that accepts and displays mouse input.
<Stormx2> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports.
<ecobuntu> Orborde: you can play but be warned you computer might break :)
<Wondersaurus> RiX:  No.  Just trying to get my internet working, no nvidia.
<ecobuntu> Orborde: i wouldn't use it as your primary pc partition
<gnomefreak> breezy has backports but dapperwont have backports for like 8 months give or take a month
<Stormx2> yap
<Liket> what's the best way to repair a borked LILO? i screwed lilo up, doesn't boot up anymore, so I've booted into Knoppix. how can i repair LILO from there? getting error messages - "fatal: trying to map files from unnamed device 0x000e"
<ecobuntu> gnomefreak: well since dapper won't be out till april that makes sense ;)
<gnomefreak> yep
<Stormx2> February I would have thought?!
<Orborde> ecobuntu: I'm actually trying to download some drivers from it.
<Wondersaurus> So, what do I do from here?
<ecobuntu> Orborde: good luck!
<Orborde> ecobuntu: Yeah...I'll need it.
<gnomefreak> as for a sources list for dapper if your brave enough to try it use breezys sources list and instead of the word breezy use dapper
<Stormx2> how many people will be in this channel on xmas day?
<theCore> When i'm trying to install new madwifi from Synaptic, I get this error: "W: Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/madwifi/madwifi-modules-2.6.12-9-686_0.1+cvs20051019-1ubuntu0+2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb
<theCore>   403 Forbidden". What does it mean ?
<gnomefreak> god i hope im not
<ecobuntu> Orborde: oh i doubt it's that unstabe
<Stormx2> theCore: Maybe seveas has taken it down again
<gnomefreak> theCore, seveas site is down again
<Stormx2> No he hasn't o.O
<Stormx2> No its up for me
<gnomefreak> it is?
<Orborde> gnomefreak: Thanks
<Stormx2> Yeah
<theCore> Stormx2, it's up
<Stormx2> I got him to put it back up an hour back.
<grogoreo> hi
<Stormx2> hey
<Madeye> Hi, I'm running ubuntu breezy, but I installed Fedora4 on separate disk, and Now I cannot boot to it. here is some generated outputs of mount points and HDDs http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4757  please help!
<theCore> So, what is the problem ?
<gnomefreak> anytime but Orborde  i wouldnt try dapper unless your looking for a headache
<bulio|Lap> I can't find boot order in Bios of IBM thinkpoad R30
<Orborde> When are they going to enable breezy-backports ? Why haven't they bothered to at least create a blank placeholder?
<bulio|Lap> F12 can give me boot devices though
<bulio|Lap> use that?
<Orborde> gnomefreak: I'm only trying to get one driver out of it. Sadly, it isn't there.
<gnomefreak> Madeye, they dont like eachother its red hat not just fc4
<HaschHase> ecobunut, hm somehow im getting lots of erros
<bulio|Lap> also, how do I condif WEP for wireless in Ubuntu?
<GURT> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<MrPockets> is there a way to change the start bar from Grey to something else?
<MrPockets> other then a totaly seperate theme?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: post them on pastebin for us to see
<Wondersaurus> Alright, so I can't get GNOME to run, but I can get rescue mode to work.
<Wondersaurus> Help?
<gnomefreak> i have even tried to manully set it in grub and still didnt work
<Madeye> gnomefreak, what do you mean by they don't like eachother? heh I want to boot to fedora
<Stormx2> Uh oh
<Stormx2> Yeah
<HaschHase> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<BucketHead> I hve a really odd problem. I get sound at the login screen, after I login, i have no sound, and what really perplexes me, is that i have no /dev/dsp device
<grogoreo> I'm using Gtk-gnutella and for some reaon on the GnutellaNet connections pane, I only get 3 working connections, all in the us. I'm in the UK/GB (England) and none are working. It says they are timed out. I have a smily face with sunglasses on. Should I manually enter a connection in?
<Stormx2> Booting too linuxes can be stupid
<Stormx2> HaschHase: /msg ubotu pastebin
<BucketHead> Anybody have any information for me? I havent so far found anything on the forums
<theCore> Stormx2, check this out http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/madwifi/madwifi-dev_0.1+cvs20051019-1ubuntu0_all.deb
<Stormx2> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Stormx2> theCore: what is it?
<Loevborg> Could someone using ubuntu breezy with ruby installed try this test case for me: http://loevborg.karmafish.net/parallel_enum.rb
<gnomefreak> Madeye,  for some reason redhat products and ubuntu dont duel boot well i have reconfigured /boot/grub/menu.lst and still no luck
<Stormx2> oh I see
<BucketHead> Stormx2, thanks
<theCore> Stormx2: i got a 403 Forbidden
<HaschHase> hmm ecobuntu doesnt wokr
<Liket> does anyone know how to repair LILO when the ubuntu-install is no longer booting on its own? i can boot into knoppix and mount my root filesystem but after that i'm stuck
<Madeye> gnomefreak, is it because the LVM ?
<Stormx2> theCore: Its hosted from Seveas's computer.
<suneco> hi
<gnomefreak> it might be im not real sure
<HaschHase> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Madeye> gnomefreak,  hmm How about suse?
<gnomefreak> Liket, ummmmmm lilo isnt part of ubuntus packages
<gnomefreak> suse is fine
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: you could also google pastebin
<gnomefreak> suse 10.0 is fine atleast
<suneco> hey - i am having trouble loading the drivers on my ubuntu platform
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: I've had that problem
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: there are several different sites to paste too
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: It fuxx'd up for me to
<joan> hi!
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Because you can only have one / mount point
<gnomefreak> redhat and ubuntu hate eachother witha  passion
<Liket> gnomefreak: it most definitely is -- in fact it did not offer to install GRUB! (or i would have picked grub instead)
<suneco> how do i 1/ install (using synaptic) the kernel sources for 2.6.10-5386
<suneco> ??
<suneco> a friend instructed me -- to do this
<Stormx2> apt-get install linux-tree
<gnomefreak> Liket,  what arch?
<Stormx2> apt-get install linux-headers
<Stormx2> I think
<gnomefreak> i386 32bit only has grub
<HaschHase> ecobuntu : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4758
<gnomefreak> hoary and breezy both only came with grub
<Liket> gnomefreak: breezy badger
<gnomefreak> its grub Liket  im not saying you cant install lilo but comes defaukt with grub
<bulio|Lap> how do I setup PCI wireless card in ubuntu live?
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: i don't know what to make of it...i don't know german :(
<zack_> do you guys recommend using fixmbr?
<Liket> gnomefreak: on one system where i installed breezy, it tried to install grub, and only if that failed would it dump me back to the installer main menu where i could pick lilo.. on this system, it did NOT give me that option - in the main menu, there was only LILO. i'm 100% sure, i double checked, because it surprised me too.. and it did install LILO fine, the problem is that i fscked it up :)
<mlalkaka> what do i do if synaptic tells me one of the official ubuntu repositories has a bad signature?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: someone in here must be able to help you
<joan> I'm trying to connect with my WiFi card, but I can't. Can anybody help me?
<max> hey shane
<crappy> testing
<HaschHase> DOES anybody know how to get my Logitech Quickcam Messanger work ??
<HaschHase> need help!
<theCore> joan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MoreRecentMadwifiHowto
<gnomefreak> !lilo
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Do they come in packets of five?
<joan> ok
<NBABot> test
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<NBABot> hello
<joan> thecore thanks, I'll try it
<max> yo
<crappy> yo
<theCore> joan: but you won't be able to do anything because seveas is half down
<Liket> gnomefreak: nice one, thanks!
<gnomefreak> yw
<suneco> hello - how do i install (using synaptic) the kernel sources for 2.6.10-5386
<lfittl> Is it possible to upgrade from debian stable to breezy without breaking the system? (server, and I don't have direct access to the machine...)
<joan> bye bye! :D
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, doesnt seems so -.-
<theCore> lfittl: possible, but really tough
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: did you tar xvzf packagename.tar.gz
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: did you read the readme or install file?
<lfittl> theCore: the only thing that needs to be usable during the upgrade is the ssh connection, I don't have a problem with manually solving deps ;)
<corrupt> Can anyone help me get ubuntu to run with my LAN-Express IEEE 802.11 USB Adapter?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, the readme
<mlalkaka> what do i do if synaptic tells me "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5" for the "http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release" repository?
<ecobuntu> yup
<theCore> lfittl: I know is a wiki for this
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, i just installed qc-usb with synaptic
<Pistache`> salut
<Pistache`> ups
<Pistache`> sorry
<ecobuntu> i've never done that
<ecobuntu> that way
<Wondersaurus> OK!  I seriously need some help right now.
<theCore> Pistache` : cool un francais
<Wondersaurus> GNOME is borked and I don't have an answer.
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: apt-get --reinstall install gnome
<theCore> lfittl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=474937
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: modprobe qc-driver
<HaschHase> hm not found
<suneco> hi - i have been given these instructions from a friend
<suneco> 
<suneco> 1/ install (using synaptic) the kernel sources for 2.6.10-5386
<suneco> 2/ cd /usr/src/linux-$('uname -r)
<suneco> 3/ make menuconfig. go to Drivers-->Sound-->ALSA-->PCI - select "INTEL_HD_AUDIO" choosing 'M' for module (driver)
<suneco> 4/ save and exit the menuconfig
<suneco> 5/ make modules && make modules_install
<suneco> and err - i don't know where to locate the kernel soures
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: ok...do you still have your tar ball?
<suneco> sources
<suneco> can someone help
<bmrtin> what are some good apt repos for 5.10
<HaschHase> ecobunut, no
<lfittl> theCore: thanks
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: oh
<suneco> its to load my sound card - which is rare - and not readable by the default ubuntu installation
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: how did you install it?
<suneco> the sound card is azalia
<suneco> intel_hd_audio
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, synaptic, its download the files from the internet
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: how did synaptic install a tar.gz file?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, dunno, its only doing it ^^
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: maybe I'm living in the stone age of apt-get but i didn't know that was possible
<msg43> HOw can I select what dvd player would be open when I insert a dvd?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: what do you see if you do
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: apt-cache search qc-driver
<theCore> suneco : what are you trying to do ?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, a status bar which says, downloading and then configuring
<suneco> theCore, i am trying to load my sound card
<decaf> how can I disable flashing taskbar?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, nothing happens
<dducko> I know Streamtuner gets you audio stations, anything for winamp tv?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: crazy...i didn't know synaptic could do that
<suneco> theCore, i am 1% of people in this world, using this sound card
<suneco> and ubuntu does not reait
<theCore> suneco : what is it?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: ok...redownload the file...don't use synaptic this time
<suneco> theCore, ubuntu does not read it
<msg43> HOw can I select what dvd player would be open when I insert a dvd?
<BucketHead> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, do you have link again?
<gnomefreak> that was no help :(
<suneco> theCore, its .. azalia or Realtek HD Sound Driver
<theCore> suneco: it dosen't read mine too
<decaf> msg43: system -> preferred applications
<ecobuntu> http://www.ketelhot.net/qcm/qc-usb.tar.gz
<theCore> suneco: LOL , we are two now
<blopalt> hi, someone that nows an swedish channel for ubuntu, there the peaple are willing to hel an beginner?
<Wondersaurus> I've reinstalled GNOME, and it STILL doesn't load.
<theCore> suneco: the RipTide one ?
<msg43> decaf, that only give me web browser, mail, and terminal
<Wondersaurus> This implies that there is another something interfering.
<bojan> hi! i got vmware for linux and i would like to install it, but i don't now how. can someone help me?
<HaschHase> ok ocubuntu, i got it
<decaf> msg43: oops, sorry. "removable drives and media"
<suneco> theCore, oh you have the same problem?
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: not sure...what did you install?
<welp_ubuntu> how do i install java on a 64bit system?
<theCore> suneco: yep
<suneco> theCore, so what are you doing about it?
<decaf> bojan: check wiki
<bojan> where can i find the wiki page?
<suneco> theCore, so which card do you have
<bojan> decaf: where can i find the wiki page?
<decaf> bojan: try homepage
<suneco> theCore, have you compiled the latest alsa-driver
<theCore> suneco : a Conexant Riptide
<Wondersaurus> I didn't install anything, I think.  I went into Network Administrator and configured eth0.
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: go to terminal type: tar xvzf qc-usb.tar.gz
<msg43> ok and now is it possible to change the sensability of a touch mouse on a laptop
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: i have no idea what's happening then
<suneco> oh, i dont have that one
<Wondersaurus> But that's not right.  I had to have installed something...
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: cd qc-usb
<HaschHase> ecobuntu: i already extracted, and im into this folder
<ecobuntu> ok
<Wondersaurus> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=inspiron+5150+wireless
<Wondersaurus> I probably went and did what's in here.
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: go to terminal and run ./quickcam.sh (you might need to as root)
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, i did this before, there it says i have to install a lot of stuff
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: like what?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: probably some devel packages
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, kernel souce
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, exactly all that stuff
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: ok install kernel source then
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, it was so much
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: that's the only way you'll get it to work though
<suneco> theCore, a friend says :
<suneco> 1/ install (using synaptic) the kernel sources for 2.6.10-5386
<suneco> 2/ cd /usr/src/linux-$('uname -r)
<suneco> 3/ make menuconfig. go to Drivers-->Sound-->ALSA-->PCI - select "INTEL_HD_AUDIO" choosing 'M' for module (driver)
<suneco> 4/ save and exit the menuconfig
<suneco> 5/ make modules && make modules_install
<Wondersaurus> Updated ndiswrapper, tried getting my wireless card to work.
<rawtek> greetings all
<ecobuntu> suneco: stop pasting like that!
<msg43> Wondersaurus, I got my wireless nic working
<suneco> ecobuntu, can you help me with my question
<ecobuntu> suneco: what's your question?
<Wondersaurus> Well, I'd like to get back to making it work, but it appears that GNOME is currently broken.
<theCore> suneco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211
<msg43> Wondersaurus, thats a problem
<theCore> suneco: try this it should work for you
<Wondersaurus> It is a problem.
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: are you going to try to install those packages?
<Wondersaurus> At this point, I think reinstalling Ubuntu is an option.
<Wondersaurus> Or not.
<msg43> Wondersaurus, how is gnome broken?
<ecobuntu> Wondersaurus: how far along are you?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, well what else can i do?
<HaschHase> ^^
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: what kernel are you running?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, i have no clue
<mlalkaka> what do i do if synaptic tells me "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5" for the "http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release" repository?
<Wondersaurus> Huh.  GNOME just loaded.  It's broken in the sense it takes about 5-10 minutes to load.
<rem_> where do you set the proxy info in epiphany browser ... ?
<corrupt> Can someone tell me what is a good wireless adaptor that ubuntu auto detects?
<rawtek> corrupt, ndiswrapper can pretty much use most provided you have the windows driver
<ecobuntu> HaschHase:what does it say in grub when you boot? 2.6.12?
<rem_> hey all. ..
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, never realized ^^
<rem_> where do you set the proxy info in epiphany browser ... ?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, something like that, i think
<corrupt> really? i have the windows driver for my lan express usb adaptor, but it wont work .
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: probably...you haven't messed with your kernel previously have you?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, no
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: apt-get install  [13:21]  [ecobuntu(+ei)]  [2:#ubuntu(+Pcnt)] 
<ecobuntu> oops
<toko1213> looking for cups passwd to get printer working?
<ecobuntu> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<bojan> decaf: i cannot find any information
<ecobuntu> or install via synaptic
<toko1213> root passwd does not work
<HaschHase> ecobuntu: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: is synaptic open?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, im doing it via synaptic
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, yes
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: how many incidences are open?
<gnomefreak> wouldnt installing breezy be easier than compiling the kernel for 2.6.12
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: you can only have one synaptic open at a time
<_SD_Keo> hello, I'm wondering why quake3 is running a lot worse than quake4 is in ubuntu
<rem_> ok..system wide network conf for epiphany ,,,
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, ok
<decaf> bojan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare?action=show&redirect=VmWare+guide%3A+How+to+install+VMware+in+Breezy   bridged networking didn't work for me
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: did you install it?
<holy_cow> guys, a fresh breezy install is not creating any usb device nodes ... this is weird and i cannot find any google references to a solution ... anyone have any tips on resolving this?
<bojan> decaf: thx
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, its 38mb, just downloading
<Chani> what do I do when the automagic usb stuff fails? I put in a usb key, it *tries* to open it, but can't. I don't think it went through all the steps needed to create the device thingy... either that or it ended up in the wrong place
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: ok when it's finished...go into the qc-usb directory at the terminal and type make all
<hypn0> when u right click on desktop, why rnt the workspaces there, they should be
<noen> Anyone know how to get the ubuntu-calendar package to work?
<HaschHase> ok
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: all you should need is the kernel source and a gcc > 2.95
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: which you should have the latter already
<rawtek> corrupt, do you need help or not
<johndarkhorse> noen: you install the package and then change your desktop wallpaper to the one you want
<corrupt> Yes
<noen> johndarkhorse, Im thinking of the automagically update each month
<sludgecore> ho
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, i hope
<rawtek> so click on the box below your screen for seperate window
<foampeace> HELLO COMPILING SOMETHING here...Im getting stuff like this when configureing Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<foampeace> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc'
<oxigen> anyone knows where is some reposytory with new yafray 0.0.8?
<Corruptd> 1 second i can't send private messages because i am not reguistered
<HaschHase> its installing kernel-source 2.6.11
<Eternalist> Ubuntu won the best linux distro award?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu
<Eternalist> incredible
<rawtek> is there no button next to this forum
<Eternalist> http://www.linuxawards.co.uk/content/view/26/42/
<Corruptd> nope
<Corruptd> I am on widnows, with a modified MIRC client.
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, so much errors again
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  I can get everything except my wireless to work.
<MachineScrew> bmrtin, you don't need a root account
<foampeace> whats the pkgconfig search path, how do i fix it?
<JasonOfEarth> so kind of a my fault thing I installed eclipse and then tried to move the directory... that failed to work then I tried unistalling and reinstalling and now it can't find a ton of packages anybody know what eclipse does so that I can undo it
<MachineScrew> Wondersaurus, what wireless card do you have
<holy_cow> http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000130  <-- wow, that has to be the dumbest congregation of linux users ever
<theCore> Announcement: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl is now fully operational, again
<Wondersaurus> What's the list component command again?
<BooZee> What is IPv6 tunneling?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: did you try make all
<MachineScrew> ndiswrapper -l
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, yes
<Wondersaurus> The wireless card is a Broadcom.
<rawtek> so is mine
<rawtek> what do you have so far
<Wondersaurus> ndiswrapper -l returns "bcmw15 invalid driver!'
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: what do your errors say you need?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: gcc?
<rawtek> I had the same problem
<rawtek> I had to take it straight from my disk
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, the same errors as i posted in pastbin befor, so much
<rawtek> when I copied to hard drive it would not take it
<foampeace> hello, how do i define the pkg-config path
<HaschHase> ecobuntu: xawtv missing
<Wondersaurus> I can't find the disk.
<HaschHase> ecobuntu: that tells me when i run ./quickcam.sh
<rawtek> is it possible for me to send it
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: sudo apt-get install xawtv
<toko1213> looking for cups passwd to get printer working?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: that one is easy ;)
<bmrtin> i cant play mp3s, is there something im doing wrong
<Wondersaurus> It is, raw.
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: try make all before running the script
<rawtek> ok tell me how
<todd> Anybody know how to change the font color on the panels?
<Wondersaurus> Easiest way would be just DCC.
<rawtek> 1 sec
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, i tried make all befor, but there are so much errors
<leitao> Hello, i don't have manual about C api, like malloc, printf, etc. What is the name of the package to install?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: but you should run it
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, i did
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: try...sudo apt-get install gcc-2.95
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: then try make all again
<HaschHase> ecobuntu: [!]  Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<rawtek> ok it is waiting now what
<Seveas> HaschHase, apt-get install gcc-3.4
<dducko> HaschHase, You need to use the export command
<Seveas> and use either make-kpkg or module-assistant
<Wondersaurus> Probably won't work...
<blanky> I'd try debian but debian people piss the shit out of me
<rawtek> why not
<ecobuntu> blanky: debian isn't much different than ubuntu
<blanky> if you just mention ubuntu they get all pissed
<Wondersaurus> Router, possibly.
<ecobuntu> blanky: what would you try sarge?
<blanky> they obviously feel threatend by ubuntu
<HaschHase> seveas, its the newest version
<econobuntu> huh?
<ecobuntu> blanky: you're better off with breezy unless you want to run sid
<rawtek> how about email
<Juhaz> leitao, manpages-dev
<N1omi> that's silly, tons of distros are based on debian. why feel threatened by ubuntu?
<econobuntu> ecobuntu: I know
<Kratos> What command should I use to delete a directory?
<leitao> Juhaz: thank you
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: did you install gcc-2.95?
<econobuntu> N1omi: probably because it's the only one that has gotten tons of recognition this fast?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, i did and next?
<_jason> Kratos, rm -r
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, yes
<Kratos> In the terminal.
<rawtek> guess I should open th eport huh?
<Kratos> _jason: Thanks
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: did you run make all again?
<MachineScrew> e17 crashed on me
<MachineScrew> oh well
<agne> hello
<BucketHead> I've checked the tutorials in !sound, and I get sound from /usr/speakertest, as well as the ALSA and OSS tests in the MM Selector app, yet I still get no sound when using Sound Prefs preview. Any other ideas? I've checked my mixer settings, edited my esd.conf to mirror whats posted on the wiki, i'm all out of ideas. i get sound at the login screen, just not in my desktop environment (nor apps therein)
<HaschHase> ecubuntu, i posted you the error in private window
<agne> can anyone help me with a screen resolution problem?
<mika__> join#kavio
<BucketHead> I'm using Hoary, and have an ES soundcard on my lappy. :-|
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: i didn't get it
<danilo_> hallo kameraden
<ecobuntu> blanky: i think ubuntu is good for desktops and debian good for servers
<blanky> ecobuntu: Yes, I guess
<blanky> but I just dont like to feel...restricted
<ecobuntu> blanky: if you like more cutting edge run ubuntu or if you're crazy run dapper
<blanky> lol
<blanky> I love ubuntu
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, private dialog
<agne> can anyone help me with a screen resolution problem?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, damn im not registered
<theCore> Is it possible to hack a computer from port 80 running apache; I want to host my websites from my home computer but without breaking my security
<BucketHead> agne, I can try, whats wrong?
<HaschHase> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<BucketHead> I've checked the tutorials in !sound, and I get sound from /usr/speakertest, as well as the ALSA and OSS tests in the MM Selector app, yet I still get no sound when using Sound Prefs preview. Any other ideas? I've checked my mixer settings, edited my esd.conf to mirror whats posted on the wiki, i'm all out of ideas. i get sound at the login screen, just not in my desktop environment (nor apps therein), Running Hoary...
<BooZee> how can I change the port SSH server uses?
<agne> i have an older toshiba tecra labtop
<boabsta> BooZee, /etc/sshd config
<agne> it has a neomagic graphics chip
<HaschHase> ecobuntu http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4761
<agne> i only get the option of 640*480
<Homer> I WANT TO BE COOL :(
<Kratos> How do I remove old shortcuts from the Applications Menu?
<Supermule> Is there any package gurus that would like to help creating an ubuntu package for Kommute ( http://kommute.sf.net )?
<Kratos> !dpkg
<_jason> Kratos, system tools -> applications menu editor
<Kratos> !tell Supermule about dpkg
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: have you run this as sudo?
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  I have a BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller, and a BCM4401 100Base-T antenna.
<pder> do i need a computer to use ubuntu?
<Supermule> Kratos: Ok, I will look it up...
<BooZee> boabsta: 10x. (by the way, you ment /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<_jason> pder, probably
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, sudo apt-get install gcc-2.94 or something liek this?
<Supermule> Kratos: I thought Ubuntu used deb packages.
<Wondersaurus> Linux seems to recognize both of these, but I do not have wireless still.
<BooZee> how do I show lines numbers in VIM ?
<N1omi> BooZee: #vim
<Kratos> Supermule: It does
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: what happens when you run that script?
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, which script=?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: that one i kept telling you not to until you run make all
<BooZee> how do I restart SSHD ?
<Kratos> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: go to terminal and run ./quickcam.sh (you might need to as root)
<agne> how do i force x to use 1024*768
<HaschHase> ecobuntu : Warning: kgcc missing
<agne> currently i can only get 640*480
<ecobuntu> what is the kernel source compilied against?
<HaschHase> dunno
<dducko> 3.4
<Supermule> Kratos: Problem is I don't run debian / ubuntu / kubuntu and I am searching for someone to help me packaging Kommute.
<agne> i have tried setting the xorg.conf to only have the 1024*768
<Eternalist> agne try xorgconfig
<Eternalist> follow steps
<Kratos> Supermule: I'm not sure...
<agne> ok, i will try
<Eternalist> you can also search google, ive found a thread on the ubuntu forums on how to force X to use a resolution that you KNOW your monitor and vid card can support
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: do you have gcc-3.4 installed?
<Eternalist> i forgot where it is tho
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell agne about xcfg
<_jason> Supermule, what is koomute
<Supermule> Kratos: Ok, fair enough.
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, when i enter apt-get install gcc-3.4 it says i already have the newest version
<ecobuntu> ok
<Supermule> _jason: Kommute is an anonymous file sharing application for KDE that I have written. See http://kommute.sf.net
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: so what does you kgcc error translate to in english?  maybe someone else can help with this as well...i'm stumped
<Kratos> !limewire
<ubotu> [limewire]  first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<blanky> HaschHase: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BooZee> how do I restart SSHD ?
<Supermule> I am about to make the first release, but it's not so easy making it available for several distros.
<cafuego> HaschHase: What are you compiling? What erorr do you get?
<theCore> I would like to host my websites from my computer but without breaking my security, so I would just like to know if it is possible (not how) to hack a computer from port 80 of my apache server.
<_jason> Supermule, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-motu , they take care of the universe repo
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, can u copy the text plz
<rawtek> wonder do you still need that driver
<Supermule> _jason: Ok, But I don't think it will end up in universe just yet. At first I just want to provide packages for download at the project site.
<ecobuntu> any ideas...anyone?  HaschHase kgcc -I/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -DNOKERNEL -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs  -pipe -c qc-driver.c
<RexStJames> theCore: Of course it's probably possible, but if you keep Apache up to date and don't do anything stupid, it's not likely
<cafuego> theCore: Only if apache would suddently develop extremely bad bugs *OR* if you're running insecure cgi scripts.
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, wtf, what to do with thix?
<theCore> RexStJames, cafuego : thanks
<_jason> Supermule, I see.  Either way those are the people that know what they are doing as far as package building so they would be your best bet
<Supermule> _jason: Ok, thanks.
<theCore> cafuego: does PHP is secure too ?
<cafuego> ecobuntu: fscking OLD redhat drivers; 'sed -i "s/kgcc/gcc-3.4/g" Makefile'
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: read cafeugo's response and try that
<cafuego> theCore: PHP is fine, it's some of the applications people run on it that might be a problem. phpbb2 is an example of how to NOT do it.
<johndarkhorse> agne: you can run the instructions and use the space bar to deselect the resolutions you dont want, leaving the one(s) you do
<krak`nix> can someone explain to me how i can make a shell script
<HaschHase> cafuego, i try to install quickcam messenger drivers, for my webcam, somehow to get it work, the qc-usb drivers
<krak`nix> or a shortcut to wine war3.exe -opengl
<cafuego> HaschHase: Aren't they just in the ekrnel these days?
<ecobuntu> cafuego: not his
<krak`nix> i can only seem to launch the game from terminal when im in the War3 folder
<theCore> cafuego: thanks for this one, I WAS going to install phpbb2
<ecobuntu> cafuego: i sent him a tarball with the driver
<HaschHase> cafuego, i dunno, i only want to get it work -.-
<ecobuntu> cafuego: it's an experimental driver...cause he has a relatively unsupported camera
<_jason> krak`nix, make the path absolute for example /usr/local/wow/war3.exe instead of just war3.exe
<cafuego> HaschHase: Wel;l, edit the makefile and make it use 'gcc-3.4' and not 'kgcc', which is a redhat-only thing (because they were stupid enough to package a broken gcc with their v6 release or something)
<HaschHase> cafuego, thanks ill give a try
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: that should work for you
<Wondersaurus> Okay!
<krak`nix> _jason: ive tried that, gives me an error saying unable to find cd key
<krak`nix> ~$ wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/war3.exe -opengl
<krak`nix> does not work
<krak`nix> but if i cd into Warcraft\ III
<HaschHase> cafuego, ecobuntu, there stands nothing with kgcc inside
<holy_cow> my god, reading some of the ubuntu ranting out there ....
<cafuego> HaschHase: grep kgcc *
<krak`nix> and just do war3.exe itll work
<holy_cow> ... god i hate windows users.  they are beyond lazy and stupid
<HaschHase> what?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: type that at a terminal
<HaschHase> echo "  export CC=kgcc"
<[FileFly] > hey folks =)
<cafuego> HaschHase: Which file is that in?
<HaschHase> quickcam.sh
<HaschHase> cafuego
<cafuego> HaschHase: edit that file
<[FileFly] > How would i use an SMP supportive kernel in Ubuntu? =)
<[FileFly] > Just started the installation in advanced mode but the k7-smp kernel doesn't show on the kernels list =(
<ecobuntu> wow there is a kubuntu dapper testing cd available now
<cafuego> [FileFly] : You can pick it *after* install is complete.
<ecobuntu> damn ubuntu moves quick!
<[FileFly] > cafuego, ohh kk
<foampeac1> hello
<HaschHase> cafuego, edit kgcc to gcc?
<cafuego> HaschHase: No, to gcc-3.4
<N1omi> ecobuntu: doesn't it make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside?
<Lardarse> is there any way of cntrolling what the "extra" keys on a keyboard do?
<HaschHase> cafuego, o ok
<ecobuntu> N1omi: it's crazy...
<keeb> hey guys, is it a ubuntu 'feature' to have oversized text even at low resolutions?
<keeb> my text is abnormally large
<ecobuntu> N1omi: i don't reall care for kde but jon riddell is a hell of a developer
<foampeac1> i compiled a beep-media-player alarm....what should i do with it?
<Lardarse> keeb: what do you call oversized ?
<keeb> i'm running 1600x1200
<_jason> krak`nix, well my suggestion would be to do: cd /path/to/folder;wine war3.exe -opengl
<HaschHase> cafuego, CC=gcc-3.4; export CC, is that right?
<hypn0> keeb, chant the font sizes in prefs
<N1omi> ecobuntu: he is. it's one of the reasons i run KDE XD
<hypn0> change*
<keeb> hypn0, i they're all set to 10
<N1omi> ecobuntu: i've read that mike scuttlesworth is using kubuntu now
<cafuego> HaschHase: That will do.
<lightbright> hey hey :)
<foampeac1> anyone use beep media player?
<ecobuntu> i hear that too
<HaschHase> cafuego, and than?
<N1omi> foampeac1: i do, what about it?
<keeb> but, seriously.. size 10 text looks about 15 times smaller in firefox than it does on ui
<HaschHase> cafuego ./quickcam.sh?
<keeb> and i am wondering if there is a reason for that.
<decaf> foampeac1: yes, why dont you ask directly?
<cafuego> N1omi: yeah, satan will come and get him for that
<lightbright> N1omi: is kubuntu ubuntu using KDE?
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: yes
<cafuego> HaschHase: Whatever you did before, so that again
<yatesy> lightbright: ya
<ecobuntu> lightbright: kubuntu is kde
<HaschHase> ecobuntu
<BooZee> how do I restart SSHD ?
<HaschHase> then i get the same errors as before
<N1omi> cafuego: LoL, i take it you are a gnome fan?
<yatesy> /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<ecobuntu> hmm...i don't know...maybe there is more you need to do
<HaschHase> kgcc, command not found ecobuntu
<keeb> hey hypn0
<lightbright> is it possible to downlload kubuntu in parts as its 140mb and I cant download that in 1 sitting as im using modem
<krak`nix> _jason: how do i put that into a launcher though?
<ecobuntu> you need to make a new makefile
<cafuego> N1omi: Not specifically, I just dislike KDE.
<foampeac1> decaf: i was thinking i could contribute the beep-media-player deb to the package for ubuntu
<keeb> do you want to remote desktop and see?
<rightc0ast> hey all, linux experience here, but switched to ubuntu. admit to a short forum perusal, but anyone have a nice link to a gmailfs/fuse under ubuntu guide/tip
<foampeac1> decaf: the alarm plugin
<rightc0ast> or is it just broken under ubuntu?
<ecobuntu> lightbright: i don't think so
<RexStJames> lightbright: use a download manager or order a cd
<hypn0> keeb not really :-)
<foampeac1> N1omi: i compiled the alarm plugin
<keeb> do you know what i mean though?
<hypn0> mine were 10 too keeb
<keeb> text is huge.
<foampeac1> can i contribubte this alarm plugin to ubuntu?
<RexStJames> lightbright: you do know you can get free CDs right?
<lightbright> rightc0ast: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<keeb> how did you fix hypn0
<PBanks> hi
<HaschHase> cafuego, doesnt work
<PBanks> i got my 5 cds today!!!!
<hypn0> changed them to 8 keeb
<PBanks> thanks ubuntu
<PBanks> :)
<keeb> rofl
<holy_cow> guys, during boot, if an entry is blank instead of 'ok' or red with 'failed' ... what is the maning of that?
<_jason> krak`nix, if it doesn't work like i typed it then we can make a script, does it work when you enter that into the launcher?
<keeb> it's still huge
<lightbright> RexStJames: I got 5 Ubuntu CD already but they dont have kubuntu on it
<N1omi> cafuego: KDE is buggier, but gnome + firefox have a memory leak for me so i've been using KDE. miss gnome though. i'm waiting for my favorite extensions to be updated for the new firefox
<RexStJames> lightbright: ah. I see. Sorry.
<krak`nix> There was an error launching the application.
<ecobuntu> wow there is a program now to install .deb files graphically
<cafuego> N1omi: I just find it too ugly to look at.
<krak`nix> Details: Failed to execute child process "cd" (No such file or directory)
<PBanks> listen i want to put ubuntu on my 2nd drive
<PBanks> BUT
<rawtek> i had nothing but trouble with kubuntu
<lightbright> RexStJames: what made you think they got KDE on the CD's?
<blanky> ecobuntu: there is?
<yatesy> N1omi: which extension is that?
<PBanks> I am afraid of the boot partition
<ecobuntu> blanky: yup
<lightbright> rawtek: so you recommend to stick with Gnome?
<blanky> ecobuntu: where
<PBanks> is there a way i can use my windows boot partition with linux?
<foampeac1> how do we contribute debs we compiled
<ecobuntu> blanky: http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/
<rawtek> most definitely
<Wondersaurus> Ok.  NOW I'm having troubles getting my wireless card to start.  I have the drivers, they're installed in ndiswrapper, but it does actually detect wireless signals.
<N1omi> cafuego: i'll agree, gnome is much prettier. i wish they had a clearlooks theme for KDE, that would be awesome. except KDE themes are difficult to install
<ecobuntu> blanky: i don't know if it will be available until dapper though
<lfittl> How do I get the installed packages using the commandline?
<krak`nix> _jason: the command itself works if i paste into a shell, but im looking to make a shortcut i can just click to run the game
<RexStJames> lightbright: I wasn't reading what you said carefully. I don't know if they have KDE on the CDS or not, but I'd buess not.
<N1omi> yatesy: downthemall & hit-a-hint
<yatesy> lfittl: dpkg -l
<RexStJames> *guess
<blanky> ecobuntu: I saw the thread where they proposed that yesterday lol
<lfittl> yatesy: thx
<lightbright> RexStJames: it only comes with Gnome
<Wondersaurus> Never mind.
<rawtek> wonder, ndiswrapper -l, shows good to go?
<Wondersaurus> THERE we go.
<ecobuntu> yeah drake is duck not a dragon!
<lingoist> good evening! can anyone guide me plz how to set up ubuntu for dual monitoring? I got 2 graphic cards in my desktop
<Wondersaurus> A new option appears.
<N1omi> cafuego: KDE also works better with laptop hibernation for me
<rawtek> in neopets it is a DRAGON
<ecobuntu> oh wait a minute...it could still be a stupid dragon
<ecobuntu> it's called flight-1
<lightbright> is there a more advanced file manager to use in gnome than Nautituls?
<cafuego> rawtek: A drake is a male duck.
<obsvuugj> j'ai installe debian dans une autre partition mais je voudrais ajouter ubuntu dans la liste de GRUB. je dois rajouter quoi ?
<rawtek> just ask my kids
<ecobuntu> cafuego: a drake is also a dragon
<PBanks> hmmm
<cafuego> rawtek: Irrespective of what $MANGAPORN says.
<RexStJames> lightbright: That's too bad. Are you on Dial-up? I'd download it for you and send you a CD, but I don't know if you'd want to give me your address...
<obsvuugj> oops wrong channel
<PBanks> can we have serious ubuntu discussion :)
<ecobuntu> cafuego: are you running dapper?
<cafuego> ecobuntu: We no longer live in 1550 ;-)
<N1omi> lightbright: try konqueror.
<HaschHase> ecobuntu, cafuego, you dont have any ideas?
<PBanks> i just received my ubuntu cds and im kinda afraid to install it
<rawtek> dapper rocks either way
<PBanks> cause last time it ate my boot partition
<ecobuntu> only if it's a DUCK
<lightbright> rightc0ast: good websote isnt it? :)
<lingoist> strange thing is it starts up on my left screen and then i log in on the right screen
<rawtek> I have had zero trouble
<cafuego> HaschHase: Not without you actually giving us an error message, no.
<N1omi> lightbright: i use konqueror while in gnome :)
<ecobuntu> DRAGON = LAME
<Wondersaurus> Sorry, obs.  I wasn't that good at French, nor at ubuntu.
<krak`nix> how do i make a shell script?
<PBanks> can i use my windows boot partition?
<lightbright> N1omi: does Konqueror work under Gnome?
<cafuego> ecobuntu: No, I'm running breezy.
<ecobuntu> HaschHase: i'm out of ideas
<_jason> krak`nix, have you tried typing the command that works as the command in the launcher?
<gerbman> pbanks, yes it should play nicely with it
<HaschHase> cafuego, kgcc: command not found
<lingoist> and now my left screen just shows a _
<PBanks> gerbman:  Its something to do with my bios or something
<rawtek> do you have something against firefox
<lightbright> N1omi: how can I install Konqueror and use that if I dont have KDE?
<ecobuntu> cafuego: i've been thinking about repartitioning and making a 6gb harddrive for dapper
<cafuego> HaschHase: export CC=gcc-3.4; make
<krak`nix> _jason: yes, it gives that cd error i pasted above
<rightc0ast> lightbright, a grep turns up nothing in that doc about gmailfs
<PBanks> gerbman:  so im kinda afraid
<N1omi> lightbright: yes, you do need the KDE librraries though. if you don't want to grab KDE you should check out file managers in the wikipedia of free software
<rightc0ast> but yeah the starter guide is really nice
<PBanks> i used the livecd and it worked nicely
<cafuego> ecobuntu: I updated a breezy laptop to drake last week and then it did poo. I'llw ait a while.
<PBanks> but the livecd access is WAY Too slow
<krak`nix> Details: Failed to execute child process "cd" (No such file or directory)
<lightbright> N1omi: what?
<gerbman> pbanks, i'm not sure how your bios could affect it...the install should detect your windows partition and ask you whether or not you want to set up the boot loader to accomodate it
<lightbright> N1omi: the wikipedia of free software?
<HaschHase> cafuego, and how can i check if it works?
<PBanks> gerbman:  The last time it messed up my harddrive
<_jason> krak`nix, but when you type the same command in a terminal no error?
<_jason> krak`nix, what's the exact command?
<lingoist> hm, no one able to help me to have a dual-screen system? :(
<cafuego> HaschHase: if it doesn't print errors, it works.
<gerbman> pbanks, you tried ubuntu last time and it did that?
<lightbright> N1omi: whre is the wikipedia of free software?
<N1omi> lightbright: in the wikipedia article of free software, rather. let me grab for you a link
<krak`nix> right
<krak`nix> cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/;wine war3.exe -opengl
<lightbright> N1omi: thanks
<lingoist> is it that difficult to realize?
<PBanks> gerbman its some weird issue, i used an older version of ubuntu at the time
<somerville32> Does ubuntu provide the latest version of wine?
<keeb> hehe
<N1omi> somerville32: no
<keeb> thats kinda funny
<PBanks> gerbman:  It could be fixed now but i dont know and i cant lose my data
<rawtek> lingoist that is too deep for me
<lightbright> N1omi: can I install using sudo aptitude install konqueror ?
<keeb> cause i am installing wc3 right now
<keeb> ;d
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  I take that back.
<keeb> how weird :D
<blanky> ecobuntu: you know that guy that announced the graphical deb installer has my first name :D
<PBanks> gerbman i wish i could just use the existing windows boot loader
<RexStJames> PBanks: backups=good
<_jason> krak`nix, that isn't an absolute path, where is the .wine directory?  start with a / and put the entire path
<lingoist> rawtec: ok, means its hard then?
<BucketHead> I'm confused, anybody willing to assist me with a sound issue thats not covered in the wiki?
<Lardarse> <lightbright> N1omi: can I install using sudo aptitude install konqueror ?
<cafuego> But your local bottle shop does! I recommend something older then a '05 though. Might be a bit fresh still.
<krak`nix> oh
<rawtek> dont, know I have really never tried
<PBanks> rexstjames can i use the windows bootloader tho?
<krak`nix> i left off ~/ :o
<Lardarse> it would be apt-get not aptitude, i think
<rawtek> never needed too
<gerbman> pbanks, i'm not sure how to do that...i've always just used the grub loader installed w/ ubuntu
<keeb> krak
<Wondersaurus> I set up and configured my wireless connection as well, it does not seem to be working.
<krak`nix> let me see if that works
<_jason> krak`nix, once you are in the directory that war3.exe is located just type "pwd" and it should tell you
<keeb> ah nm
<lingoist> anyone else got an idea?
<lightbright> Lardarse: why parroting?
<N1omi> lightbright: wikipedia list of OOS packages, check under file managers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_software_packages
<Lardarse> and i don't know if it would work...
<gerbman> pbanks, do you have too much data to back up?
<RexStJames> PBanks: I don't have any idea, but what the heck do you need windows for?
<rawtek> wonder go private and paste your scripts
<Aven> hi, I keep getting "User Aven is not allowed to use the Software Packages module"
<lightbright> N1omi: why cantI install using sudo aptitude install konqueror ?
<krak`nix> /home/ted/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Warcraft III
<RexStJames> I'm just kidding by the way
<RexStJames> I'm running windows
<gerbman> rex, haha
<PBanks> rexstjames for my files
<Lardarse> lightbright: easier for people to understand tf i'm on about
<Lardarse> wtf*
<N1omi> lightbright: i'm not sure if you can install KDE on it's own, you probably need the entire desktop enviroment.. but i'm not sure aboutb that.
<cafuego> lightbright: It's undoubtetly in 'universe'.
<_jason> krak`nix, try that, you may have to escape the space
<PBanks> rexstjames:  I have alot of stuff in windows
<Wondersaurus> I'm going to try a handful of "bang head on wall" things first.
<RexStJames> HOWEVER, I'm am currently using VNC underwindows to connect to my Ubuntu box
<rawtek> very well then
<RexStJames> Which rocks
<Aven> hi, I keep getting "User Aven is not allowed to use the Software Packages module"
<cafuego> N1omi: it would _always_ pull in all required depends; provided the right repo is enabled it will work.
<Globulin> i'm trying to install wesnoth 0.8.11 (hoary's version) on breezy so that I can continue a saved game. I've tried forcing a previous version, but synaptic keeps returning to the current one. Anyone have any ideas?
<cafuego> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: (KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer), section web, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 1963 kB, Installed size: 4960 kB
<gerbman> pbanks...are you comfortable resizing partitions? because you could create a FAT partition and copy all your needed files over to that before attempting the install
<somerville32> Does this channel have a policy or some method to get people into a help queue?
<N1omi> lightbright: did you see if konqeror is in synaptic?
<lingoist> anyone? please!?!
<somerville32> lingoist: What is your problem?
<rawtek> somer just ask a question
<krak`nix> nope same error
<cafuego> lightbright: 'sudo apt-get install konqueror' - what errors?
<lingoist> somerville32: i want to get my dual monitor running
<lingoist> somerville32: 2 graphiccards
<somerville32> lingoist: Yes
<_jason> krak`nix, ok I was just try to have a cd command in a launcher and it wasn't working for me... let's make a script and then you can call it with a single command
<krak`nix> doesnt seem a Launcher can change the 'working' folder or something
<dr_willis> lingoist,  check out the wikis and forums. and the 'xcineriama' (sp?) howtos
<_jason> krak`nix, open up a text editor
<lightbright> PBanks: name one reason why you need to use ms windows
<krak`nix> k got gedit open
<somerville32> I'd like to hear the reasons too
<lingoist> somerville32: ok, thx I give it a try...thats a starting
<cafuego> krak`nix: It can. You just need to escape the backslashes. Like say .wine/fake_windows/Program\\\ Files/...
<somerville32> lingoist :)
<donut> Could someone help me setup Totem? I cant play anything
<PBanks> gerbman:  aww what the heck, i can always restore my ntloader
<PBanks> ill just install it
<Cartesian1984> donut: probably a lack of codecs
<gerbman> lightbright, i can't get along w/ out ms office...oo just doesn't do it for me...there are some applications like that out there
<lightbright> RexStJames: why you running windows?
<snausages> donut, try installing totem-xine
<_jason> krak`nix, first line: #!/bin/bash
<PBanks> gerbman i assume the bugs have been worked out by now right?
<gerbman> light, although crossover works
<donut> I just installed ubuntu 10.5
<somerville32> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Cartesian1984> donut: go into synaptic and get as  many as there are there
<_jason> krak`nix, one sec brb
<blanky>  how come this http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1878697,00.asp says ubuntu comes with KDE
<krak`nix> _jason: sure
<somerville32> !tell donut about restrictedformats
<donut> ok, ill try that
<cafuego> blanky: Journalists are morons.
<blanky> lol
<cafuego> blanky: Thn again, KDE is installable via the repositories.
<gerbman> pbanks, i'm not exactly sure what the bugs were...and if there were bugs whether or not they've been fixed
<krak`nix> cafuego: i was using backslash
<Stormx2> blanky: You CAN install KDE dead easy.
<krak`nix> cd /home/ted/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/;wine war3.exe -opengl
<gerbman> pbanks, so i'd just back up as much as you can and give it a shot
<krak`nix> doesnt work as a Launcher command
<rawtek> dumb question..I want my xchat window background black, which preference is it?
<cafuego> krak`nix: You need to use THREE of them to call the app...
<blanky> Storm2: yeah but it has kinda lots of flaws (at lkeast in ubuntu) doesnt it?
<Aven> hi, I keep getting "User Aven is not allowed to use the Software Packages module"
<somerville32> Adven: Pm your problem
<krak`nix> im trying to change folder first, before calling app
<cafuego> krak`nix: ".wine/fake_windows/Program\\\ Files/WW3/ww3.exe"
<gerbman> pbanks, i have been able to use the windows recover feature to restore the MBR and get my windows partition back after a faulty install
<dr_willis> rawtek,  the xchat message boards have a link to the 'old style' theme - with a black bg and white text.
<cafuego> krak`nix: No need, run it like that; the app will run in its own folder anyway.
<Putte30> need a driver for canon ip2000, possible?
<snausages> rawtek, Settings > Preferences > Colors
<lightbright> cafuego: why cant I just install konq using aptitude install?
<rawtek> dr_willis; so how do i do it
<PBanks> gerbman:  Where should i install the bootloader?
<cafuego> Putte30: There is a payware one, not a free one.
<rawtek> I got the color screen
<somerville32> Putte30: See google :)
<lightbright> cafuego: ill do thatbrb
<Putte30> thx
<PBanks> gerbman:  I have 2 hard drives, disk 1 is boot and windows xp pro
<PBanks> gerbman:  hda1 = winxp
<gerbman> pbanks, oh ok...didn't know you had 2
<rawtek> it shows 50 different thinhs to change which one
<carmen_> hello
<dr_willis> rawtek,  i just download that theme file from their site and copy it to my .xchat2 dir
<cafuego> lightbright: bercause your lack of giving us a useful error message precludes us identifying any problems.
<PBanks> gerbman:  hdb1 will be linux
<rawtek> thanks doc
<lightbright> gerbman: do you have crossover?
<Putte30> another one... possible to convert xvid to mp4(mobile video)?
<snausages> the upper "Background:" part
<PBanks> gerbman:  should the boot loader go on drive hda1 or hdb2?
<gerbman> pbanks, i'm not sure how the installer handles 2 hard drives...if it detects them automatically
<carmen_> how do I install gxine on breezy, please?
<lfittl> What do I use in the commandline to remove the config files of an already removed package?
<PBanks> gerbman the bootloader will ask me where to install it
<krak`nix> cafuego: ty somehow i got it working -.-
<PBanks> gerbman:  And i dont know where
<krak`nix> wine /home/ted/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/war3.exe -opengl
<gerbman> light, yes i mentioned above that i use it
<PBanks> does anyone here know about bootloader installations?
<cafuego> Putte30: http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<gerbman> pbanks, i would say the windows partition
<PBanks> i have 2 harddrives, i dont know where the bootloader should be placed
<PBanks> gerbman:  No guesses here, i cant lose my data
<gerbman> yes i know
<eFFay> lfittl: apt-get remove <package> --purge
<gerbman> ;p
<carmen_> anybody help please
<eFFay> i think
<PBanks> anyone else can confirm?
<somerville32> Ubuntu installed grub, right?
<cafuego> PBanks: In the MBR will always work
<somerville32> And the windows option doesn't work
<Jestre> If I want to upgrade to the 686 kernel, do I just select it in Synaptic?  Or do I have to do something to remove the 386 one?
<PBanks> cafuego:  Hi
<somerville32> It says invalid disk or something like that
<cafuego> Jestre: Just add it via synaptic.
<Jestre> cafuego: Thank you
<rawtek> carmen whats up
<PBanks> cafuego:  when i install ubuntu and i have 2 drives and use windows xp on drive 1, how should i install the bootloader when it asks?
<lightbright> cafuego: whats the most advanced and powerful file manager for Ubuntu?  Konq or endeavour2 or sopmethiong else?
<rawtek> I use nautilus, I think??
<cafuego> PBanks: Just install it to the MBR, it will add an option to boot XP into the GRUB boot menu.
<Putte30> cafuego : going torrentspy now... :-)
<Globulin> is there anyway to get packages out of the hoary repositories with breezy installed? When I add them and try to force a previous version, the old version number changes to the new one after a couple of seconds
<cafuego> Putte30: No, BAD
<dr_willis> lightbright,  depends on what you are doing exactly with it.. they all have pros/cons
<PBanks> cafuego ok thanks
<lfittl> eFFay: that is only working if the package is still installed
<PBanks> ill do that
<rawtek> dr_willis still could not find that theme on their site
<_jason> krak`nix, ok back
<Putte30> cafuego : ?
<PBanks> cafuego:  The mbr on which drive tho?
<somerville32> How do I fix my bootloader? The windows option doesn't work.
<_jason> krak`nix, still around?
<PBanks> cafuego:  i have 2 harddrives
<krak`nix> _jason: yes, i got a launcher cmd to work
<rawtek> somer which bootloader
<rawtek> grub?
<_jason> krak`nix, oh, what was the problem?
<dr_willis> rawtek,  check the message board/forum for 'orginal color theme'
<lightbright> dr_willis: what do you use?
<krak`nix> seems i had to use /home/ted/.wine instead of ~/.wine
<somerville32> rawtek: Correct
<eFFay> lfittl: oh.. check this out http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/10/msg00111.html
<cafuego> Putte30: You can download the driver by paying the developer. If you had wanted a free driver, perhaps check if the printer works BEFORE buying. Don't just go and warez shit. At least don't announce it here. Sheesh.
<PBanks> cafuego:  i have xp pro on disk 1, linux will be on disk 2
<_jason> krak`nix, ok cool
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  It's official.  It isn't working.
<cafuego> PBanks: *nod* It will work just fine.
<Putte30> cafuego : omg...
<PBanks> cafuego:  no im asking if i should put the mbr on disk 1 or 2
<lfittl> eFFay: thanks
<cafuego> PBanks: Thme MBR is always on drive 1.
<dr_willis> lightbright,  depends on what i am doing. I find  mc good for lots of my needs. and KDE"s file manager when i am sorting through pictures..  or some times     i use "worker"
<donut> Is there a way to increase the refresh rate for my monitor to more than 60hz ?
<PBanks> cafuego:  Ok thanks
<eFFay> np
<PBanks> cafuego ill install it now :)
<Jestre> Does breezy support dual-booting now?
<Jestre> I thought Hoary didn't
<lightbright> there must be a way to download kde bit by bit
<rawtek> somer; edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to suit your needs
<cafuego> Jestre: Linux has supported dual booting since 1992.
<Wondersaurus> To state my problem again, I can't get my wireless to work whine.
<hypn0> Jestre, hoary does here
<rawtek> wonder I have been trying to help but you dont want to pm
<Jestre> cafuego: Yeah, I've always done it, but I thought there was some issue with Hoary, etc
<Jestre> My bad
<Jestre> Good to know.
<BlueEagle> When trying to set up samba shares with webmin I get this at the bottom of the page: Undefined subroutine &proc::list_processes called at ../web-lib-funcs.pl line 791.
<BlueEagle> I installed  libproc-process-perl but to no avail.
<BlueEagle> anyone got any good ideas?
<Wondersaurus> Network Monitor doesn't report about my wireless, and when disconnected from an ethernet cable, nothing happens.
<dr_willis> samba shares are fairly easy to set up manually.
<somerville32> rawtek: Is it ok if I pm you?
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: That is not the point, really. The point is that I am missing perl libraries.
<Nytryx> ok so my PPC wont boot from the ubuntu install cd iso ppc that i downloaded any suggestions?
<rawtek> yes
<rawtek> wonder, network monitor sucks
<rawtek> it always lies
<lightbright> cafuego: this is ok! :)  i only need to get 17.4MB of archives install Konq :)
<dr_willis> BlueEagle,  reinstall webmin perhaps. It works for me fine however.
<lingoist> hm, is there a way to make changes to xorg.conf without having to restart the whole computer but just xerver?
<dr_willis> BlueEagle,  does any of the webmin modules work?
<mipe> Hello. Please. Do you now somebody, How instal skype? I have problem with dependences?? Thank
<soap> I'm a new user (from gentoo) and i'm going by the ubuntu guide at http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Wondersaurus> I know.  Doesn't change that the internet doesn't work.
<soap> should i be concerned that the repositories i've added are all for hoary based on this (oudated?) guide?
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: yes, it is just the samba setup that does not work.
<Putte30> well.. cheers everyone,,,
<soap> where do i find new sources for breezy ?
<rawtek> pm your iwconfig output wonder
<Nytryx> ok can i have some help please?
<Wondersaurus> Alright.
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<soap> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, totally, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<soap> thank you
<hosler> My laptop cpu fan rattles a bit. Does it do this because it is dirty?
<lingoist> how to restart xserver and not the whole computer?
<Nytryx> probably
<inva|id> lingoist: ctl-alt-backspace
<NoobieDoobieDo> What's that line I put in xorg.conf to speed up X preformance ? it's like backdraw, or redraw or something....
<cafuego> Nytryx: What PPC is it; at what speed and with what software did you burn the iso?
<dr_willis> BlueEagle,  Hmm.. -> /usr/share/webmin/web-lib-funcs.pl  and dor some ODD reason i also have a /usr/local/share/webmin/web-lib-funcs.pl
<Lardarse> why is apt-get failing to get authentication ?
<Putte30> ctr-alt-backspace
<Slackwise> hosler: Possibly. It can also have gotten loose or naturally worn (like some cheap fans)
<lingoist> inva|id: thanks
<hypn0> hosler, loose screw/s :-D
<_jason> Lardarse, did you run with sudo? and do you have synaptic or similar things open?
<lightbright> so http://ubuntuguide.org  is out of date and should not be used for Breeeze users?
<psusi> hosler, bearings are shot
<dr_willis> BlueEagle,  let me check mine
<lightbright> Lardarse: usign sudo?
<Lardarse> i am using sudo
<Lardarse> synaptic isn't running
<Putte30> sudo -r
<hosler> hypn0: i did find one loose screw and fixed it. Some of the rattling went away and I cant find any other screws that are loose.
<Lardarse> (it plain fails when it is running...)
<lightbright> Lardarse: whaty else is open?
<Lardarse> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Lardarse>   xkeycaps
<Lardarse> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<Madeye>  guys there was a site where you can enter URL and it will give you shared membership, darn i cannot remember it, anyone?
<hosler> psusi, what are bearings?
<lightbright> Lardarse: whats your sources.list?  old one?
<inva|id> lightbright: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<Lardarse> hmm...
<Nytryx> cafuego it a Power mac 7200/120 i burned with nero and at i think 24x down to 8x
<Lardarse> not sure...
<Lardarse> i'll look
<suneco> hello
<suneco> fdfs
<cafuego> Nytryx: Yeah, OldWorld; they need special care (and the 7200 range needs BURNING)
<hosler> Slackwise: do you know of a good website where i can get a better replacement fan?
<Lardarse> sources.list ?
<Nytryx> so what no ubuntu?
<lightbright> inva|id: why use that instead of System -> Help (in Breezy)?
<Slackwise> hosler: http://ZipZoomFly.com
<psusi> hosler, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bearings
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: Is there a command to run to make perl aware of newly installed libraries?
<Slackwise> hosler: Cheap, incredibly fast delivery. I've had no problems. :P
<Nytryx> ok then i also have an ibook m697 that wont boot the cd either
<u-sun> hello i am trying to install ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2
<lightbright> Lardarse: you using Breeze?
<cafuego> Nytryx: You need a smallish (100 Mb) MacOS partition with: 1 BootX, 2 The install kernel 3. The installer initrd image or a 'miboot' floppy.
<hosler> Slackwise: ill bookmark it
<u-sun> how does this work
<Lardarse> i'm using http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu if that's important
<Lardarse> yep
<Lardarse> breezy
<Nytryx> what?
<dr_willis> BlueEagle,  Not that i know of. Hmm - i cant even get webminsamba stuff installed.. repo seems to be slow/down
<cafuego> Nytryx: Yeah, odlworld macs are FUN!
<Lardarse> (and i've set up multiverse and universe access)
<somerville32> I'm having a problem with bootload settings for Grub
<Slackwise> hosler: They're probably the cheapest carrier of awesome hardware. :P
<somerville32> It can't boot my windows 98
<Nytryx> ok so what do i need to do
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: :(
<lightbright> Lardarse: since installing breezy, did you ever update your sources.list ?
<cafuego> Nytryx: Probably reburn the ISO and 4X and try it on the iBook again
<BlueEagle> somerville32: Windows 98 needs to be on the 1st primary partition of the first disk iirc.
<Lardarse> i upgraded from hoary...
<lightbright> somerville32: win98 is good for booting out the window :)
<somerville32> lol
<Nytryx> the i book can read the cd it just cant boot the cd
<cafuego> Nytryx: You're going to cry about slowness when eventually running it on the 7200.
<soap> I follow the instructions for adding repositories, multiverse and universe, however I fail to fetch specific sources.gz
<Lardarse> umm... where would i find my sources.list ?
<Nytryx> you hit c during the boot process no?
<somerville32> Windows is on the first partition of the second disk
<rawtek> somerville32 what happened with the PM
<cafuego> Nytryx: You hold own c until it's booted off the cd.
<Nytryx> im going to run XFCE
<somerville32> rawtek: I sent one
<soap> Lardarse, /etc/apt/sources.list
<lightbright> Lardarse: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<rawtek> yes and then you left
<lightbright> Lardarse: type that to get latest and greatest sources.list for Breezy
<cafuego> Nytryx: The 7200 is going to do poo even with xfce. I have 2 of them here to back that claim up :-)
<hosler> Slackwise: does this site sell laptop fans? I cant find them
<simonvallore> stall the wrong drivers
<soap> lightbright, will that work ok for my amd64?
<Lardarse> done
<Slackwise> hosler: laptop?! Oh! I have no clue then. :P
<simonvallore> Hello
<somerville32> rawtek: I'm not getting and responses from you
<Torion> does someone know a good guide on how to use linux (ubuntu) for people who never used linux before?
<lightbright> soap:  sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<hosler> Slackwise: ok, thanks anyway.
<lightbright> soap: not sure
<rawtek> but I am sending them check now
<lightbright> soap: not sure about amd64 sorry
<Slackwise> hosler: I only purchase Apple laptops. :P
<lightbright> soap: ask cafuego about that
<simonvallore> How can i play w32 media files in totem Ive done all that the ubuntu forums say and still no luck
<Nytryx> whats the speed on the 7200?
<rawtek> perhaps I need a lesson in IRC
<Nytryx> in mhz?
<rawtek> what am I doing wrong
<soap> lightbright, np, i'll give it a shot, thanks
<_jason> simonvallore, install totem-xine and w32codecs
<lightbright> Torion: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<soap> lightbright, at least it didn't 'fail' with your sources
<Nytryx> wait never mind
<lightbright> soap: backup your other one first
<Torion> thanks lightbright
<simonvallore> _jason ive tried
<soap> all set
<lightbright> soap: cool :)
<cafuego> Nytryx: Sorry, they're 7100/80's (Just checked)
<Nytryx> lol
<lightbright> Torion: :)
<simonvallore> _jason,  they wont aptget
<Nytryx> so what do i need to get it to boot ubuntu and the ibook is runinng it now
<Nytryx> and man its smoking
<lightbright> Torion: also try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<_jason> simonvallore, what won't, totem-xine or w32codecs or both?
<cafuego> Nytryx: Yes, but THAT uses a G4. The 7200 has a 601.
<u-sun_> hi anyone know how i would instlal ffmpeg2theora?
<hosler> psusi: you think my bearings might just be dirty?
<cafuego> G3 or G4
<simonvallore> the codecs will totem xine wont
<u-sun_> its a bin.bz2
<Nytryx> ok and
<_jason> !info totem-xine
<Estorki> buenas
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 776 kB, Installed size: 4492 kB
<simonvallore> _jason, the codecs will the xine wont
<Nytryx> im new to mac im just tinkering
<soap> hope win32 codecs work properly with lib32 libraries on my amd64
<psusi> hosler, no... they are shot... once they get dirty, the dirt and friction wears them out real fast
<Estorki> en espaol?
<u-sun_> ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2
<Stormx2> !rs
<ubotu> Stormx2: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Stormx2> !es
<somerville32> What is the address to pastebin?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Wondersaurus> So, no one can help with my wireless thing?
<_jason> simonvallore, have you enabled the universe repo?
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<Airo> Estorki, #ubuntu-es
<simonvallore> _jason, O_O
<Estorki> thk!
<Airo> nada
<_jason> ubotu, tell simonvallore about repos
<simonvallore> _jason, please explain
<NoobieDoobieDo> I get screen tearing and slow redrawing in Xorg, how can I speed it up ?? Ubuntu reacts slower than WIN2k in this manner.
<_jason> simonvallore, ubotu has sent you a link
<Stormx2> simonvallore: Check your messages from ubotu
<cafuego> Nytryx: You *can* make it work, but I'd probably not use X. You need to use BootX and a macOS aprtition to make that thing run Linux. it's not going to ever boot frm the CD.
<lightbright> simonvallore:  sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<NoobieDoobieDo> nm, it's called Option        "backingstore" "true"
<lightbright> NoobieDoobieDo: get a beter video card :)
<NoobieDoobieDo> lightbright, windows does fine with it.
<adevlin> Hello everyone
<Aven> FK
<rawtek> somerville32; we are having trouble with coms
<psusi> then you probably don't have the correct video driver working
<Stormx2> Hi doctor nick!
<Stormx2> ;-)
<hosler> psusi: do you know of a place where i can get a new laptop cpu fan? Maybe a better one than i have now. Or do I have to get a special one from the manufacturer?
<psusi> hosler, most likely you need to take it to the manufacturer
<cafuego> Nytryx: here ya go: http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2003/10/msg00478.html
<adevlin> I have an ubuntu dialup issue I was hoping to find some help with.
<somerville32> http://pastebin.ca/29350
<lightbright> NoobieDoobieDo: yeah happens to me too!  so I made a choice, stick with Ubuntu with all the benefits it has, or go back to ms windows just for a few benefits!  I stayed with Ubuntu :)
<adevlin> is anyone feeling "helpy"?
<Stormx2> adevlin: OK, whats the issue?
<drasko> Hi all. How to create interface eth1. It should be my cable modem connected to usb?
<Orborde> Where does module-assistant store its files?
<holy_cow> would anyone know why breezy doesn't creaty any sd* devices?
<Stormx2> adevlin: Just say it, and ask for an answer, like this guy ^
<lightbright> NoobieDoobieDo: sadly we cant win with everything.
<adevlin> I have, painstakingly, configured an obscure modem
<Orborde> It's giving me an error about a debian rules file, but I can't find the one I need to modify
<lightbright> adevlin: whats up?
<adevlin> it finally connects without complaint to the isp SBC Yahoo Dial
<lightbright> adevlin: setting up modem is easy
<adevlin> but no internet service
<drasko> Hi all. How to create interface eth1. It should be my cable modem connected to usb?
<somerville32> I g2g
<somerville32> bbiab
<lightbright> adevlin: you connect and no service? what you mean
<tritium> drasko: please don't repeat
<Stormx2> drasko: Yes, usually it will be eth0
<adevlin> WEll it's a little less easy when it not a linux compatible modem
<Stormx2> :-\
<psusi> drasko, do you have an ethernet controler?
<adevlin> but...
<psusi> controller even
<BlueEagle> Damn wannabe hackers trying to brute-force my ssh :(
<drasko> no
<drasko> anyway, wot will be the command?
<Stormx2> BlueEagle: DoS their asses ;-)
<lightbright> adevlin: you make no sense.
<Nytryx> ok its not worth the fus im getting my linux laptops lol one syse one ubuntu!
<drasko> ifconfig...?
<adevlin> I mean that gnome-ppp dials, authenticates and connects
<cafuego> Nytryx: I concur.
<adevlin> but web browsers etc will noty resolve
<Stormx2> adevlin: Can you ping
<Stormx2> ?
<lightbright> adevlin: so whats the problem?
<BlueEagle> Anyone know how to setup so that I drop everything from IPs failing 5 times to log in to ssh?
<adevlin> no ping
<Nytryx> thanks guys and what are some other installation sources for ubuntu
<lightbright> adevlin: what did you chose in gnome-ppp settings?
<Jemt> Greetings. I'm using Bluefish and Gedit as HTML, CSS, JS, PHP and MySQL editor. But unfortunately Windows Notepad can't read the files I create. The linebreaks have been replaces by squares " []  ". How can I solve that ?
<budgester> BlueEagle: so you your getting a load of hack attempts as well
<lightbright> adevlin: you are here now though, so its working
<Nytryx> i need stuff like ethereal and he does kinternet work on kubuntu?
<adevlin> I am using eth0 now
<Orborde> I'm getting this error in the module-assistant build log : debian/rules:77: ** missing seperator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?)
<lightbright> Jemt: use vim
<adevlin> I am setting this up for a friend who will use dialup
<donut> How can I change the refresh rate of my monitor to somthing above 60hz?
<matsavhalev> how comes the XDMCP and ICA grayed out in Terminal Server Client?
<lightbright> adevlin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<BlueEagle> budgester: Yes.
<Jemt> lightbright: No thanks. I prefer Bluefish / Gedit
<lightbright> adevlin: have you read that website yet?
<BlueEagle> budgester: Fills my log right up to the brim.
<Orborde> grrrrghg
<X3N> BlueEagle, best way is to put an entry in your /etc/hosts.deny "ALL:ALL EXCEPT LOCAL KNOWN  192.168.0.* <other hosts/ips you want to allow>
<Lardarse> lightbright: i did the wget, and now whenever i try to update i get warnings: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4763
<lightbright> donut: do you know your proper monitor refresh rates?
<Orborde> Where is module-assistant trying to build FROM?
<adevlin> I've been through quite a few, but that seems new let me check it out and I will return in a minute
<budgester> BlueEagle: yup know the feeling
<[linner] > hey ya'll...
<navarone> donut> good question...its 75 in windows and only have 60 option in ubuntu
<[linner] > it's a sad sad day
<donut> im used to runnint it at 1280x1024 at 75hz in windows
<BlueEagle> x3n: Will that work with hostnames like machine1.somehost.com?
<[linner] > ubuntu has been replaced by suse 10 on my laptop :(
<lightbright> Lardarse: type it again
<u-sun_> hi, can someone show me how to install this?
<Stormx2> its always a sad day when windows exists :(
<rawtek> Leaving
<X3N> yes BlueEagle
<Nytryx> suse 10 rocks
<matsavhalev> linner: i just moved the other way on mine
<jbroome> [linner] : get out.  :)
<u-sun_> ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2
<[linner] > it recognizes my graphics card right away and my system clock frickin' works
<Nytryx> i wonder if i could get that on my ibook?
* Orborde explodes
<X3N> BlueEagle, in my experience it is better to use the ipaddress
<lightbright> Lardarse: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<X3N> if you can
<[linner] > jbroome, I know... sad huh :)
<Lardarse> type what? i restarted too see of it made a difference...
<donut> Could it be that my video card is not fully supported?
<BlueEagle> x3n: Well, that would be an idea, however I do log into my machine from to many places for it to be practical.
<BlueEagle> x3n: most of them have got dynamic IPs.
<matsavhalev> doese anyone know anything about Gnome Terminal Server Client that could help me?
<lightbright> Lardarse: or go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 and copy ans paste that whole thing into your sources,.list
<u-sun_> hello - can someone tell me how to install this:  ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2
<navarone> donut> you may have to add etra refresh rates in xorh.conf
<navarone> *xorg
<OrbX> how do you delete directories?
<[linner] > tritium:  are you there dear?
<suneco> hel helo
<OrbX> via the terminal
<suneco> helo helo
<BlueEagle> orbx: rmdir
<X3N> can you not find somewhere to always bounce off BlueEagle
<Torion> the thing is that I must install drivers for my network card, but the guide to that mentions the usr/src/linux folder, but i dont even have that folder, its about linking my kernel i think???
<donut> is that a website?
<budgester> u-sun: start by bunzip it
<Nytryx> [linner]  you using the OSS version of suse?
<Stormx2> rmdir
<[linner] > Nytryx:  YEP
<BlueEagle> x3n: Well, that will probably just move the problem from one host to another wouldn't it?
<lightbright> Lardarse: yeah it seems http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 has been altered, sorry
<budgester> then change the perms to allows execution
<Lardarse> arse...
<Loevborg> u-sun, don' bunzip, just use the command: "tar xfjv <file>"
<Nytryx> sweet you get the dvd and xine and wmv playback working?
<[linner] > Nytryx:  my video looks soooo good....
<Lardarse> which old version should i use ?
<Nytryx> its hot is'nt it
<u-sun_> hello- does someone know how to install thi?
<u-sun_> this?
<_jason> BlueEagle, where do i find the log for ssh?
<u-sun_>  ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2
<lightbright> Lardarse: come to #kubuntu-offtopic and ill show you
<X3N> _jason,  /var/log/secure
<[linner] > Nytryx:  I'm still going to hand out CDs as I have Ubuntu running on my desktop machine.... I so love Ubuntu... just can't get it to run properly on my lappy
<navarone> donut> teh xorg file is a file with setting for displaya nd such...simple text file you can open and edit >  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NoobieDoobieDo> How can I use package manager to upgrade to the latest Ubuntu ??
<[linner] > Nytryx:  yep.... sure as heck is
<_jason> X3N, thanks
<BlueEagle> x3n: What I would like is to have logcheck or similar check for ie. root login attempts (they should never occure) and drop the IP into hosts.deny or something.
<X3N> BlueEagle, i think changing the port number would be your best bet
<donut> ok
<[linner] > Nytryx:  i just don't understand why suse was so easy to install and ubuntu gave me such a miserable time.... :(
<X3N> yeah that would be good BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> x3n: Well, that is always an alternative. How do you like 42?
<Nytryx> did you ftp install?
<u-sun__> Ng, hello i think you showed me how to install ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin.bz2
<[linner] > Nytryx:  no... i coudln't get that part to work for me so i just burned the 5 cds
<Nytryx> and its because of suses hardware support
<navarone> donut> doa  search in google "ubuntu xorg.conf refresh rate" or something simiklar and browse results for a answer
<u-sun__> could someone else help me with this
<[linner] > Nytryx:  have you done the ftp install?
<Nytryx> yeah
<[linner] > Nytryx:  is it that much better?
<u-sun__> ffmpeg2theora.linux.bin.bz2
<Nytryx> yeah
<dr_willis> theres a ubuntu wiki/forum thread on the refrsh rate stuff also.
<[linner] > Nytryx:  are you using ubuntu or suse?
<Nytryx> think about all the packages that are on the cd
<navarone> ok thnz dr_w
<jone> what can I do with .bin? file how can I install it?
<[linner] > Nytryx:  i'm not following you
<Nytryx> suse right now but i have ubuntu installing on my ibook
<budgester> jone: a bin file is a binary file
<Nytryx> ok you asked if ftp install was better right?
<[linner] > Nytryx:  could you join me in #ubuntu-offtopic?  I like to keep the channel for users who have problems with ubuntu.
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> methinks xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<budgester> jone: just execute it
<Stormx2> ^^ use that to configure refresh rate
<budgester> jone: but best not do it as root
<Nytryx> think about all the packages that are on the cd and then think about all the packages that are consiantly up dated on ftp's
<jone> budgester,  lets try
<[linner] > Nytryx:  join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nytryx> im there
<mifritscher> what does "SPNEGO login failed: Undetermined error" mean?
<[linner] > thanks
<mifritscher> in samba+LDAP
<nollidj> so... who here hates trying to get random wireless networking working?
<Wondersaurus> Me.
<budgester> miffritscher: in what context ?
<Wondersaurus> I hate getting wireless to work SO.  MUCH.  And not only because I'm doing it right now.
<NoobieDoobieDo> is it possible to UN-rm something????
<nollidj> ah, yes
<budgester> the only wireless i like is bluetooth, which just works
<holy_cow> can anyone tell me how to attach files in ubuntus bugzilla, i'm logged in but there is no attach file icon ... *grrrr*
<BooZee> anybody know of a free Domain Hosting service?
<jone> budgester, Permissions where missing...thanks :)
<jackmacokc> !snort
<ubotu> jackmacokc: Bugger all, i dunno
<matsavhalev> BooZee: dot.tk
<Stormx2> BooZee: You can disable the ads at dot.tk in "My Marketing" (on your domain, that is)
<Jemt> WHen I save something in Gedit or Bluefish, and afterwards opens it in Windows Notepad all linebreaks have been replaced with squares []  - how can I solve this ?
<adevlin> of course I will have to reboot to try this...
<budgester> NoobieDoobiDo: yup but its not easy, how much do you want it back ?
<adevlin> so I will do that
<adevlin> =D
<nollidj> BooZee: also dyndns.com ?
<funkyHat> is it safe to just add my /media/win/Windows/Fonts directory to my fonts paths?
<cafuego> Jemt: Don't use notepad, use a real editor. 'notepad2.exe' is free GPL.
<Stormx2> Jemt: Backup
<Stormx2> Jemt: Wait, nevermind
<Jemt> Stormx2 ??
<Jemt> Ok :)
<dr_willis> windows notepad wants cr and lf's at the end of each line. :P
<Stormx2> Jemt: Basicly, unix linebreaks arn't windows linebreaks ;-)
<Jemt> cafuego: Notepad is not a real editor ?
<cafuego> funkyHat: mkdir ~/.fonts; cd ~/.fonts; ln -s /media/win/Windows/Fonts/* .; xset fp rehash
<cafuego> Jemt: No, it sucks. It can't handle non-windows line break formats.
<Jemt> Actually I would prefer a real editor that did not add anything besides the text /I/ write!
<Jemt> cafuego: Oh, IC!
<budgester> Jemt: i trust your being ironic
<funkyHat> thanks cafuego :)
<dr_willis> Notepad - has got to be the worse editor in the history of editors.
<Stormx2> what does ln -s do?
<orbx> i am trying to uninstall phpmyadmin with; sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin, the removal begins but towards the end i get an error, does anyone have any ideas why i get this error?
<cafuego> Stormx2: man ln
<paulproteus> orbx: Tell us the error.
<Jemt> cafuego: I just thought all text editors handled text the way notepad did
<budgester> orbx: whats the error
<Cartesian1984> erm, how do edit existing mount points?
<Stormx2> cafuego: I just meant what does the -s option do...
<cafuego> Jemt: No, virtually all of them handle it better ;-)
<dr_willis> Jemt,  its a CF/LF issue - its the way Windows handles text files - thats the issue.
<budgester> Cart: fstab
<matsavhalev> Cartesian1984: they are in /etc/fstab
<Jemt>  - with the same encoding / character set
<BooZee> matsavhalev, Stormx2 : I already have a domain name. I'm searching for a place to host it for free. and not
<Jemt> Ok, IC
<matsavhalev> BooZee: Try dotgeek.com
<Stormx2> BooZee: Fee hosting, hmm
<orbx> Sub Process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Stormx2> BooZee: If you can't find anything suitable I could host ya.
<matsavhalev> BooZee: sorry dotgeek.org
<Jemt> Thanks alot, guys. So I can trust Gedit and Bluefish? - They will only add the text I write - nothing else ?
<cafuego> Jemt: Indeed.
<Stormx2> Jemt: Yep
<matsavhalev> Jemt: Quanta is great too...
<Cartesian1984> matsavhalev, thank you
<Jemt> cafuego && Stormx2 : Thanks!
<matsavhalev> Cartesian1984: np
<Jemt> matroximus: Great - I'll check it out :)
<dan__> Hi, y'all.
<Stormx2> I love bluefish a lot :)
<CRS2117> Hiya, I was wondering if anyone could help me, I want to install BOINC seti@home for Ubuntu, as well as amule, but cannot find any Ubuntu/debian versions
<dwhsix> greetings...
<orbx> paulproteus && budgester > Sub Process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<CRS2117> Hello!
<matsavhalev> CRS2117: Try automatix script for amule
<paulproteus> orbx: Above that.
<matroximus> hello... I want to install fedora on my raid0 device, but during the installation the hdds are detected as single hdds, but they are in hardware raid. anybody knows something to do?
<dwhsix> ...recommendations/votes for a good image management tool?  is gThumb sufficient?
<Jemt> Stormx2: Me too. I have been using Bluefish 1.0 for a while but was actually going to switch to another IDE because of the bad syntax coloring. But that has been fixed in 1.0.4 :D
<orbx> paulproteus && budgester > line: 12 db_get: command not found
<CRS2117> Automatix script? I'm a linux virgin, and no nothing about compiling scripts. Is there a FAQ that'd help?
<matsavhalev> CRS2117: Its very simple a GUI script, one sec ill find a ilnk
<navarone> Jemt> try this to see comparison of text editors it may help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_text_editors
<Stormx2> CRS2117: Automatrix is a script which installs things for you :)
<Stormx2> !automatrix
<ubotu> Stormx2: Syntax error in line 1
<Stormx2> check ubuntuforums.org for automatrix
<matsavhalev> CRS2117: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<BooZee> matsavhalev: ze niraa sh dotgeek.org noten lecha subdomain, velo leachsen domain.
<Jemt> navarone: Great, thanks alot :D
<CRS2117> So, it takes scource code and does the hard program compliation for me?
<matsavhalev> BooZee: sorry dont understand
<Jemt> It's great that people like me can come here with all our problems :)
<keeb> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jemt> I really appreciate all the help I can get :)
<matsavhalev> CRS2117: nope it doesnt comile, just fetches from other apt servers packages for lots of stuff, realplayer, acrobat, flash, etc
<keeb> !winamp
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, winamp is use XMMS or Beep Media Player (BMP) instead (Winamp for linux doesn't work on Ubuntu)
<Stormx2> ubotu, automatrix is A script to install various widely used applications, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<ubotu> okay, Stormx2
<Aven> !mp3
<Aven> I love you ubotu
<Aven> !winamp
<keeb> !xmms
<ubotu> from memory, xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<Jemt> Ubuntu rules, yea :)
<navarone> Jemt> it may bea  encoding prob as well...Wordpad adn norepad do not recognize utf-8 encoding
<Aven> !synaptic
<ubotu> methinks synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Aven> !ubuntu
<dan__> Anyone got an idea why an install of 5.10 hangs with "Disabling IRQ 14"?
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Stormx2> Aven: /msg ubotu <word>
<Jemt> navarone: Actually I have made Gedit and Bluefish save in ISO-8859-15
<Aven> Stormx2: oh ok
<blanky> can someone please help me get my Epson R200 Printer working?
<Stormx2> Aven: Playing with the bot excessively is regarded spam ;-)
<blanky> Please
<CRS2117> thanks for the link, I'm looking at it now
<Aven> just checking out its commands
<Aven> responses, rather
<Jemt> Could someone tell me the difference between ISO-8859-15 and ISO-8859-1 ?
<blanky> Please can someone help me out, I need to get my Printer working
<matroximus> hello... I want to install fedora on my raid0 device, but during the installation the hdds are detected as single hdds, but they are in hardware raid. anybody knows something to do?
<keeb> matroximus,
<Aven> !awards
<ubotu> somebody said awards was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<keeb> this is ubuntu
<matsavhalev> blanky: which printer?
<matroximus> ps. im online with the ubuntu live cd ;)
<Aven> I forgot my nickserv password :\
<Aven> therefore, was unable to pm
<Stormx2> ubotu, no, automatrix is A script to install various widely used applications, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563 or download at: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=3698&d=1132354004
<ubotu> okay, Stormx2
<matroximus> linux is linux! one big communitie.
<blanky> matsavhalev: Epson R200 Photo Printer
<Jemt> Epson should be easy to install using CUPS
<blanky> how may I do that, please help me
<arango> hi,
<blanky> nevermind
<blanky> wtf
<blanky> last time 'add printer' didnt work, now it does
<blanky> thanks anyways
<blanky> I got it
<matsavhalev> blanky :-)
<arango> somebody knows how to share printer with windows machines?
<Stormx2> hehe blanky
<blanky> :)
<Jemt> Heh :)
<blanky> just why i gotta love ubuntu :') *tear*
<Stormx2> ubuntu is sex in a box
<dan__> Live CD and installation hang with "Disabling IRQ 14" - acpi=off pci=noacpi irqpoll ide0=noprobe don't help. Ideas?
<osource> wassup
<mmiikkee12> is there a preinstalled cd recording app besides cdrecord? (a gui one)
<Stormx2> mmiikkee12: Yes
<Stormx2> mmiikkee12: Serpentine
<matsavhalev> anyone know why XDMCP is grayed out in Gnome Terminal Server Client
<matsavhalev> ?
<orbx> How do you create folders, from the terminal?
<Stormx2> orbx: mkdir
<matsavhalev> orbx: mkdir foldername
<mmiikkee12> i meant for burning isos, sorry
<Stormx2> mmiikkee12: Don't think so
<osource> has anyone worked with ejabberd
<Stormx2> mmiikkee12: GNOME Baker might do it, though
<theCore> mmiikkee12 : you can install GnomeBaker if you want
<Wondersaurus> I think it's safe to assume that 00:00:00:00:00:00 is not a valid machine address.
<Stormx2> Great minds think alike ^.^
* mmiikkee12 apt-cache searches it
<shadyb0x> Have any of you installed quake2 on ubuntu yet?  what else do i need to do besides apt getting quake2 and quake2-data ?
<vlad__> when install ubuntu is there a default root password set?? I never set up one and now i need to so i can install some software.. can someone help me on this
<matsavhalev> miikkeel2: K3b is great but kde...
* mmiikkee12 prefers gnome
<Stormx2> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<navarone> mmm...gnomebaker...they make good cookies...better than Keebler elves...;-)
<mmiikkee12> it's your user password
<matsavhalev> vlad__: sudo passwd root to set real root password i think
<lingoist> hello again! someone recommended me before to use xcinerama ... but an apt-get install xcinerama doesnt return any packets... :(
<lingoist> or am I at the wrong end?
<iSteve> Greetings... any idea who created the Ubuntu logo?
<iSteve> (Any idea where I may find out who is the author?)
<rudih> hi
<Stormx2> lingoist: It may be in universe/multiverse
<Stormx2> hey
<lingoist> Stormx2: ok, thx :)
<Stormx2> iSteve: Check the ubuntu artwork team?
<keeb> hehe
<rudih> whats the right name of the prog gtk-qt engine
<iSteve> umm, where do I find that?:)
<dan__> lingoist:  isn't is 'xinerama'?
<rudih> ?
<keeb> :D
<_jason> ubotu, tell iSteve about art
<Stormx2> iSteve: wiki.ubuntu.com ;-)
<keeb> ARTTTTTTT
<lingoist> dan__: oh :)
<keeb> im bort
<vlad__> thank you very much.. that worked...
<osource> anyone worked with jabber???
<lingoist> dan__: that explains why google doesnt return many results ;)
<Stormx2> vlad__: Yes, but it breaks GUI Admin Tools enabling root.
<Stormx2> osource: GAIM can connect to google
<iSteve> yep, found it, thanks
<dan__> Anyone know why 5.10 hangs with "Disabling IRQ 14"?
<iSteve> http://www.su.cvut.cz/img/logo_su.gif vs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=UbuntuLogo.png
<dan__> lingoist - glad to help.
<iSteve> note that SU CVUT is here for quite some time
<osource> has anyone setup a jabber server
<lightbright> How do you delete all files in the Trash in Evolution?
<azure> I just upgraded to Breezy
<Stormx2> good on you
<iSteve> (it's not like I'm claiming 'plagiatorism!!!', because similar logos are quite common)
<azure> but in GRUB there is two version of Linux
<azure> is that normal?
<Stormx2> azure: Yes
<Stormx2> azure: Infact there should be free
<Stormx2> azure: Ubuntu, Ubuntu Recovery, And memtest
<Stormx2> *three
<azure> no it has ubuntu verision, ubuntu recovery version adn memtest version, and three more of the newer version
<rudih> how i install gtk-qt engine?
<matsavhalev> azure: you can edit them in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Stormx2> azure: Ya
<azure> thx :)
<theCore> I just upgraded my linux kernel from the 386 version to the 686 one, everythings is alright exept that don't see my atheros cards anymore. I tried to install the madwifi module from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl but it didn't solve my problem
<_jason> iSteve, there was a recent forum post about the logo at http://spaces.msn.com/ too
<LotsaCabo> Okay, I'm missing something.  Everything I try to install says that it has dependencies and cannot install them.  Are there repository changes that need to be changed usually?
<dan__> What would cause "Disabling IRQ 14" to stall on live CD or installation of 5.10?
<vlad__> one more question.  I'm looking for web browser that supports Macromedia and all those plugins. Sort of like internet explorer.. Can someone help me
<theCore> vlad__ : firefox
<iSteve> _jason: and who came first? ubuntu or msn?
<lingoist> dan__: thx for the tip...but it still cant be found...not in multiverse...not in universe :(
<Stormx2> vlad__: Firefox
<arango> somebody knows how to share printer with windows machines?
<varsendagger> vlad__, mozilla kinda supports all those plugins
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: try sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get -f install and then it may work
<vlad__> i tried that but i can't get macromedia plugins for it
<iSteve> (consdiering the copyright only for 2005 on the site, I bet ubuntu:)
<_jason> iSteve, ubuntu afaik
<Stormx2> !flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<azure> my /boot/grub/menu.1st is totally empty
<lingoist> sudo apt-get install xinerama -> not found
<azure> :X
<vlad__> i have some webpages that won't display the sounds that are on the page missing plugin. when i goto search for plugin it has notihng
<matsavhalev> Vlad: try the automatix script from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<lingoist> anyone an idea?
<Stormx2> azure: O___________O
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, So, everyone uses apt instead of the Symbian thing?
<varsendagger> what kind of plugin?
<navarone> dan> is it hanging at install or boot up?
<varsendagger> vlad__,
<Stormx2> azure: Have you tried "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: Synaptic is just a frontend for apt-get
<vlad__> a macromedia audio plugin of somesort.
<varsendagger> can you find out what it is
<azure> yah
<azure> that's what i did
<azure> how did you notify me?
<Stormx2> vlad__: Check that page
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, Cool.  Thanx.
<azure> xchat is diff from mirc
<vlad__> worked with konqor or however you spell it
<Stormx2> vlad__: There are sound problems with flash, easily fixed.
<dan__> lingoist:  I'm not sure, but you might try going to http://x.org and nosing around over there.
<vlad__> will that browser work or is that just for kde?
<GreedyB> hey guys I've lost the ability to do dual monitor on my laptop via S-cable.  I've installed Nvidia drivers a month or so ago.  What else can I do to try and get it working
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: np
<theCore> I just upgraded my linux kernel from the 386 version to the 686 one, everythings is alright exept that don't see my atheros cards anymore. I tried to install the madwifi module from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl but it didn't solve my problem
<lingoist> dan__: ok, thx again
<dan__> l:  U bet
<Stormx2> vlad__: Firefox? That is the default browser on ubuntu
<matsavhalev> i see now why ubuntu is referred to as a friendly community, very helpful chatrooms
<Delvien> is there a crossover office channel?
<Stormx2> :)
<vlad__> i just installed epiphany and that doesn't work with it either. yes firefox is default.. I tried to install netscape but got nothing but errors
<dan__> Anyone know why 5.10 hangs with "Disabling IRQ 14"?
<Stormx2> maybe #codeweavers or #crossover or #crossoveroffice or #crossover-office
<vlad__> Im still new with linux
<matsavhalev> vlad: try the automatix script it has a good option to install firefox plugins maybe it will solve your problems
<Stormx2> dan__: No idea. Post on ubuntuforums.org with your system specs, etc
<matsavhalev> vlad__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<Stormx2> !automatrix
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, automatrix is A script to install various widely used applications, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563 or download at: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=3698&d=1132354004
<Stormx2> ;-)
<_jason> vlad__, can you link to a sample site you are having problems with?
<dan__> Stormx2:  thankx!  I'll shoot over there right now.
<Stormx2> _jason: The problem is with flash, full stop ;-)
<vlad__> give me one sec. I will get a site for you.
<user__> hello
<Stormx2> hi
<Stormx2> I'd better take a shower
<grogoreo> hi
<Stormx2> I smell like a yak
<Stormx2> (no offense to any yaks here)
<matsavhalev> (almost offended)
<Stormx2> ;-)
<Stormx2> Ubuntu 6.10 should be the Yelling Yak ;-)
<GreedyB> lol
<grogoreo> does anyone know how to change the background colour of OpenOffice? I use a dark colour scheme and my page colour is not white. I use OOo 2.
<theCore> Stormx2: great name ! lol :P
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, Does everything have to be forced during their install?  If so, then why?  For example, I'm trying to install Eclipse and I'm getting errors like, "eclipse-platform: Depends: eclipse-rcp (= 3.1.1-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<LotsaCabo> "
<vlad__> this site won't work for me. Its myfriends myspace site that has an audio file playing in the background http://www.myspace.com/13406044
<vlad__> firefox won't play it
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: shouldnt happen much, are you running breezy?
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, Yup, just got the CDs in the mail.
<blanky_> hey guys, how do I use gtkpod, I already connected my ipod and ubuntu mounted my ipod
<Delvien> The DISPLAY variable is not set.  You should either login to as root or use the command "su" with no flags,
<Delvien> to make sure setup has an X display to use.  Anyone know what this is?
<Delvien> woops
<theCore> vlad__ : weird it dosen't play in firefox too
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, There are also dependencies for Qt 3 that are needed but aren't in the "universe" or CD repositories.
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> can you help me using gtkpod
<GigaClon> blanky, click the left most button to load the ipod
<vlad__> firefox won't play it
<theCore> theCore: ahh , that because it's flash
<theCore> theCore: ahh , that because it isn't flash
<vlad__> i know when i had a kde desktop the default browser would work or i was able to get netscape to install and that worked
<vlad__> but i really don't like netscape
<blanky> GigaClan: click the left mouse button? where?
<blanky> inside gtkpod?
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: i just tried to install ecplise-platform, had no dependency problems - i can send you my sources.list if you like
<_jason> vlad__, mplayer-plugin plays that for me but i have to click play.  It is an embedded mp3, I don't believe flash handles that.
<robertkio> df
<Wondersaurus> Alright.  My wireless card is not detecting the access point.
<blanky> Could not open "iTunesDB.ext" for reading extended info.
<blanky> Extended info will not be used.
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, Sure, that would be great.  But, did you add any sources that aren't default?
<robertkio> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: a few i think, like openoffice2 final and wine
<Wondersaurus> Returns a MAC address of 00:00:00:00:00:00.  How do I fix that?
<robertkio> uuuuuuuuuu
<azure> I just updated to Breezy from Hoary and GRUB shows both versions of Ubuntu...is that normal?
<vlad__> _jason, it works just fine with my windows box but when i use firefox with windows it does the same thing
<jbroome> yeah, two different kernels
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, Those shouldn't affect Eclipse or Qt, though.
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: Did you add universe and multiverse??
<mmiikkee12> azure: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove hoary
<blanky> can someone help me getting my IPOD to load in GTKPOD, It's not that it doesn't, I just dont know how to do it
<azure> i tired
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, "multiverse?"
<dustin_> http://www.geocities.com/andrew056/mtw.mp3   hey vlad__   this is the mp3
<azure> but my menu.1st has nothing on it
<orbx> When mysql is installed what is the default username?
<azure> tried*
<ben{}> blanky : don't you use rhythmbox ?
<vlad__> correct thats the file.  Im the one that made this page for him.
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: not sure if that would do it, but its always the first thing i do on ubuntu
<blanky> I'm using gtkpod
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: Open synaptic and go to repositories
<LotsaCabo> orbx, Try "sa / sa"... oh, wait, that's for those completely insecure SQL boxes out there.  Nevermind.  ;-)
<ben{}> ah, i don't know gtkpod
<blanky> rythmbox works though
<drasko> Hi all . how to add (create) eth1 interface with ifconfig. I want this interface to be for USB cable modem, with dynamic ip. How would the command go?
<Delvien> HEres my errorL The DISPLAY variable is not set. You should either login to as root or use the "su"  with no flags, to make sure setup as an display to use... Anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<blanky> hey guys, I found a file called nano.save in my home directory, it says "anything that happens, must happen nicely, cuase I dont like you!" in it, what is this?
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, I'm there... just the CD and "Universe."
<_jason> does anyone know if there is a way to setup a "window policy" of some sort?  For example I would like it if everytime I opened xchat it became "always visible on current workspace" without me having to select it
<matsavhalev> Delvien : export $DISPLAY = displaysettings
<blanky> this is scary
<erUSUL> drasko, you can not "create" an interface with ifconfig. interfaces are "created" by the net driver
<blanky> I found a file called nano.save in my home dir, it says "anything that happens, must happen nicely, cuase I dont like you!"
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: if you click add and add the repositories (with universe and multiverse ticked) then do an apt-get update see if it helps
<ajulius> hello
<Delvien> matsavhalev http://pastebin.ca/29370
<mmiikkee12> wrong! if you insert a blank cd it lets you burn an iso to it ;)
<jesusfish> how do I prevent kernel modules (specifically sound ones) from loading?
<mmiikkee12> anyway, gnomebaker seems nice...
<cafuego> mmiikkee12: If you right click an iso, it lets you pick a burner...
<mmiikkee12> um...
<matsavhalev> Delvien: are you trying to just run an X program as root?
<ajulius> hmm
<mmiikkee12> then who told me to install gnomebaker?
<ajulius> i installed ubuntu but the video settings are all off
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, Hmm... interesting.  Although the comments list the "Universe" entry as "Community maintained," that is the ONLY checkbox that is not selected for it.  Is that correct?
<cafuego> mmiikkee12: Some liar!
<ajulius> how do i adjust my video settings refreshrate?
<matsavhalev> Delvien: because the way i tend to do it is just via sshd which lets it work
<cafuego> mmiikkee12: Well, it's probably handy to have, anyway.
<Delvien> matsavhalev yeah cause it tells me too.. just trying to install Crossover office, lemme tell you what it says
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: Not really sure i have them all ticked.
<Delvien> matsavhalec sshd?
<Delvien> matsavhalev sshd?
<blackhaT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4750 help problem apt-get and locale
<matsavhalev> Delvien: sudo ./cxoffice-installer (or whatever its called) should work
<blackhaT> How can I configure or remove postdrop
<ajulius> can someone help me manually fix my monitor
<orbx> i have installed mysql, someone told me earlier but i forgot. How do you access the mysqladmin panel in the terminal. Is it something like; mysqladmin -U
<erUSUL> !tell ajulius about fixres
<ajulius> my monitor settings are not detected right
<jesusfish> what program in Ubuntu auto-loads kernel modules?
<matsavhalev> Delvien: ssh daemon (not needed if all you want to do is install cxoffice)
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesusfish i believe that's the kernel doing it.
<matsavhalev> LotsaCabo: also you can always remove/change them later
<cafuego> orbx: easiest way: 'sudo apt-get install mysql-admin; mysql-admin' Note the hyphen. (Needs X)
<Delvien> matsavhalev http://pastebin.ca/29372
<soap> i'm following the starter guide in the help and I can't properly install my ATI 850 xt graphics card.
<orbx> cafuego > i have it installed, how do i access it?
<soap> Its complaining that the 'device' is not found
<soap> is this because agpgart is getting in the way?
<matsavhalev> Delvien: sudo sh install-crossover-office.sh
<cafuego> jesusfish: the kernel.
<blanky> what's the value in my xorg.conf, I think backstop or something, to make the window drawing faster or something
<aleksi> anybody have experience on bluetooth and gprs?
<blanky> cuase whenever I move a window on top of firefox it lags like crazy
<cafuego> blanky: Backingstore
<blanky> can someone please read my last to messages
<blanky> THANKS CAFUEGO!
<jesusfish> BROKEN_LADDER: even sound card modules?
<blanky> i wub you
<cafuego> blanky: it makes *re*drawing faster
<jesusfish> cafuego: ^^
<blanky> cafuego how can I set that bud
<blanky> where can I find xorg.conf also
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesusfish i'm really not sure, but i believe so.
<matsavhalev> Delvien: did that work? sudo sh install-crossover.sh
<cafuego> jesusfish: Yes, it'll auto-loead 'em when needed. of course, 'hotplug' is handy too ;-)
<cafuego> blanky: in /etc/X11
<Delvien> matsavhalev '$HOME' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed. You may need to log in as root or use su rather than sudo. Thats the error it gives me
<soap> modprobe fglrx complains "No such device"
<blackhaT> How can I configure or remove postdrop
<blackhaT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4750 help problem apt-get and locale
<matsavhalev> Delvien: try apt-get install sshd and you can do it via ssh once its installed (i think thats how i did it) although its a roundabout way
<rob__> hello
<LotsaCabo> matsavhalev, Well, it appears to have worked.  Thanx!  =)
<rob__> need kernel source
<jesusfish> cafuego: how could I prevent the sound ones from being loaded?
<rob__> how do I install
<Delvien> matsavhalev couldnt find package sshd
<blanky> cafuego: backingstore? where can I set that entry bud
<drasko> erUSUL, well, from Gnome in net config I could turn on eth1 and set it to dhcp, and the net wold work (usb cable modem), and also the home lan over eth0 ethernet card... But from console here I can not see eth1, just eth0 connected to other computer...
<Diablo-D3> whats the name of the meta package that includes all the C development tools?
<blanky> build-essential
<rob__> How do I install kernel source?
<blanky> cafuego: where can I set Backingstore
<vlad__> how to i get and install libgtk-1.2.so.0
<LotsaCabo> Hey, how do I install IE7?
<u-sun__> hello - anyone know about how to install a ffmpeg2theora-0.15.linux.bin.bz2
<LotsaCabo> (just kidding)
<Diablo-D3> blanky: hrm, Im thinking of the one that includes autotools too
<blackhaT> How can I configure or remove postdrop
<blackhaT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4750 help problem apt-get and locale
<blanky> LOL Lotsa...oh, okay
<u-sun__> specifically a bin file
<blanky> Diablo-D3, sorry, dont know
<ajulius> erUSUL:  Yep looks like the monitor was detected wrong but the faq is still unclear how to fix it
<matsavhalev> Delvian: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<erUSUL> drasko, maybe i misunderstood you. if you want to configure (not create) an already present eth1 you can do so with ifconfig
<ajulius> erUSUL:  In the faq it says check xorg.conf
<ajulius> and in there its all wrong
<ajulius> do i adjust the monitor settings manually?
<CRS2117> Hello again, how do I install Divx? I see my windows file server and I'm trying to play a south park episode
<Delvien> matsavhalev already have it. how do i use it to run this install?
<Kyral> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<LotsaCabo> This is a friggin' great distro!  They sent me the CDs (with enough to give to friends), I dropped it in my LAPTOP, and WHAMMO!  15 minutes later I have a fully functional Linux laptop.  Nice.
<ajulius> erUSUL:  im unclear how to fix the monitor settings
<blanky> cafuego is the only one that knows about Backingstore and he ditches me before he tells me about it
<matsavhalev> Delvien: ssh -X root@localhost
<CRS2117> thanks!
<vlad__> how to i get and install libgtk-1.2.so.0
<ajulius> lotsacabo:  ITs a great distro with one flaw. my monitor wasnt detected right :(
<drasko> Here is my problem: I can go in Gnome and enable eth1, and meke it to be dhcp. When I do that, my cable modem connected via usb would work, and also my home LAN via eth0 ethernet card. How to do this operation from console? When I write ifconfig I don't even notice eth1...
<dan__> what the fuck is this shit
<lightbright> how do you configure Konqueror to use 2 parts a left and right so easy to copy files etc?
<ACSpike> the update manager tells me to visit ubuntulinux.org for update instructions, however, I haven't yet found the instructions. my guess is that I just change hoary to breezy everywhere in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade. is this correct?
<blanky> I think it's diarehia
<Delvien> matsavhalev localhost has to by my hostname?
<ajulius> hah
<dan__> u stick u finger up ur bum
<Kyral> ACSpike, yes
<ajulius> can someone help me fix my monitor settings?
<ajulius> in xorg
<blanky> dan__ : huh...
<dr_willis> lightbright,  ya twiddle with the menus. :O I recall a "midnight commander' layout that was like that with a shell at the bottom
<matsavhalev> Delvien: can just be localhost (the word localhost) i think
<testy> hey all
<ajulius> please , ill be nice :)
<blanky> ajulius: you hate ati?
<testy> anyone know how i can install a bin file
<ajulius> blanky:  ?
<testy> bin.bz2
<Delvien> matsavhalev over nd over it keeps asking me the password
<ajulius> blanky:  Where did I say that?
<matsavhalev> Delvien: you have to enter your root password not your user pass
<N1omi> testy: looks like your file is a compressed bin file
<matsavhalev> Delvien: if you havent set a root pass set one with sudo passwd root
<ajulius> blanky I love ATI which is why i am using radeon myself
<jesusfish> what program is it that causes sound card modules to be auto-loaded?
<N1omi> testy: uncompress it and run it, the bin should be executable as an exe would be in windows
<ajulius> blanky:  i just need help with my monitor settings
<CRS2117> What's the Root password for unbuntu 5.10?
<jesusfish> and how can I prevent them from loading?
<Kyral> CRS2117, none
<blanky> cant you run fglrxconfig ?
<erUSUL> drasko, if it is configured try "ifup eth1"
<blanky> ajulius: cant you run fglrxconfig
<ajulius> CRS2117:  Same as the initial username you entered
<Kyral> tell CRS2117 about RootSudo
<Delvien> matsavhalev ok now try install again?
<N1omi> CRS2117: your user password
<matsavhalev> CRS2117: noone knows it is random either use sudo command or set password for root using sudo passwd root
<CRS2117> There's no Root? So my first user name is root?
<blanky> ajulius: google your monitor and get the horizontal refresh rate and verital refresh rate, then change it manually in your xorg.conf
<Kyral> !tell CRS2117 about RootSudo
<Delvien> matsavhalev thank got its working now
<ajulius> blanky:  The problem is the monitor settings wont autodetect cause of ddr issues, windows has the same issue but handles it differently
<blanky> CRS2117, your current user could use root by using sudo before every root needed command
<matsavhalev> CRS2117: root has a random password you can set it using the sudo passwd root command. In general you use sudo command before the command you want to use
<matsavhalev> instead of root
<ajulius> blanky:  All I do is change the monitor rates in x.org?
<ajulius> i mean xorg.conf
<matsavhalev> Delvien: no problem, glad i could help
<CRS2117> Well, the reason I'm asking is I'm trying to install automatix, it says it's installed itself into applications - system tools, but doesn't show up.
<blanky> woo, this is pimpin
<CRS2117> And I assume that's because I don't have root privileges
<blanky> ajulius: yes
<blanky> ajulius: change it accordingly
<keeb> !+ajunta
<ubotu> keeb: I give up, what is it?
<keeb> :\
<ajulius> blanky:  do i need to do anything other than change the horizsync and vertrefresh?
<ajulius> or just that
<matsavhalev> CRS2117: run automatix from a terminal command prompt or type it in after pressing alt-F2 for run dialogue
<blanky> ajulius: under "Screen"
<blanky> Ajulius: change them only if they're wrong, and make sure you know you're sure
<ajulius> blanky:  Under Monitor it has horizsync and vertrefresh wrong
<CRS2117> I grew up with DOS, I have no idea how to use the unix/debian/ubuntu CLI
<testy> N1omi, how do you run the .bin file
<Delvien> matsavhalev thanks man , :) working now
<ajulius> blanky:  Under screen it has modes listed and i dont know anything about those
<blackhaT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4750 help problem apt-get and locale
<blanky> ajulius: google for your monitor info
<blackhaT> How can I configure or remove postdrop
<blanky> make sure it's the exact same one
<blanky> then compare those stats with the ones in your xorg.conf
<matsavhalev> CRS2117: just type the work automatix and enter in the run box that pops up when you press Alt-F2 in gnome
<matsavhalev> CRS2117: meant the word  automatix
<blanky> if you screw up, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<N1omi> testy: should run on a click/double click.. i think. i'm not an expert XD
<lightbright> dr_willis: yeah, right click at bottom bar and chose split window!  thanks Dr Bruce :)
<blanky> testy, haha, testies
<ajulius> blanky:  Right but after i change the refresh rates in monitor section
<dr_willis> lightbright,  LOL - i couldent find that..
<blanky> yeah?
<dr_willis> lightbright,  there used tobe a large set of defaults.
<ajulius> blanky:  Will it autofix the rest of the settings?
<u-sun_> hellO
<blanky> okay, what's effed up about your video settings that yous ay
<drasko> Here is my problem: I can go in Gnome and enable eth1, and meke it to be dhcp. When I do that, my cable modem connected via usb would work, and also my home LAN via eth0 ethernet card. How to do this operation from console? When I write ifconfig I don't even notice eth1...
<lightbright> dr_willis: I right clicked at bottom left bar and chose split view left/right
<shingoki> How do I increase monitor refresh rate?
<u-sun_> n1omi, well i extracted the file, but how do you run a .bin file in terminal?
<ajulius> blanky:  It says 28-51 and 43-60 for sync and refresh and that is way off
<blanky> xorg.conf or look around gnome control center
<dr_willis> lightbright,  i recall a way to get a shell in one of the windows also.
<lightbright> shingoki__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blanky> okay, then change them to the correct ones
<ajulius> the rest looks ok but the higher rates arent listed
<lightbright> dr_willis: ok
<N1omi> u-sun: enter the location of the bin in terminal
<ajulius> i mean higher res
<dr_willis> lightbright, i often used a icon view at top and a shell below. but cant figure it outnow
<lightbright> ajulius: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lightbright> dr_willis: hehe you need to see a doctor
<blanky> ajulius: your xorg.conf shows your refresh rates? mine doesnt
<shingoki__> oh btw I was in here a few days ago having trouble installing nvidia drivers, and I think it was because the legacy drivers wouldn't work with geforce 2 GTS, but the non legacy drivers work fine with Ti4600
<lingoist> ok, I did everything that is described here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31686 but the problem is now that I got on my right screen exactly what there is on my left screen :( Option "Xinerama" is "On" ... any other hints plz?
<shingoki__> can I file a bug report on that or something?
<blanky> Sure
<blanky> You sure you followed the directions on binarydriversnvidiahowto ?
<lingoist> blanky: where can i find that?
<u-sun_> n1omi, ok now i have it...
<lingoist> blanky: you talking to me?
* CRS2117 will afk for a bit now, automatix is working! Rather helps that the archive was extracted to desktop first
<u-sun_> n1omi, then how do i install it so that i can type in ffmpeg2theora in terminal
<keeb> !anjuta
<ubotu> keeb: Bugger all, i dunno
<u-sun_> n1omi, then it will work
<N1omi> u-sun: not sure, try placing the .bin in /usr/bin
<u-sun_> ohh how do u do that
<u-sun_> yes, i think thats the way u do it
<blanky> !tell lingoist about nvidia
<blanky> listen to ubotu lingoist
<ajulius> blanky i went to install a plugin for firefox and the install failed
<blanky> what plugin
<u-sun_> Nlomi, how do you place .bin in /usr/bin via termina
<blanky> mplayer?
<u-sun_> l
<ajulius> macromedia flash player
<ajulius> yep
<blanky> ew, it failed?
<blanky> okay
<blanky> google macromedia flash player plugin firefox tarball download
<ajulius> blanky how do i fix that? :P
<matsavhalev> CRS2117: sorry thought you had extracted it already
<blanky> download the tarball
<blanky> and tell me when you're done downloading
<ajulius> ok
<CRS2117> nope, thought clicking on install would autoextract to a temporary folder
<orbx> how do you set a mysql password?
<ajulius> blanky i save it right?
<matsavhalev> orbx: with mysqladmin
<delire> u-sun_: hey. 'sudo mv file.bin /usr/bin/' (remember last '/'. but first, was that file.bin an installer of some kind?
<lingoist> blanky: you sure you pointing my in the right direction?
<orbx> matsavhalev > yea how to you access mysqladmin and change?
<matsavhalev> orbx: i think mysqladmin -u username -p 'password'....
<ajulius> blanky i saved it but im not sure where it went
<matsavhalev> orbx: but i use webmin for that type of stuff usually
<blanky> it's in your home directory if it's not in your desktop
<delire> u-sun_: 'mv' == move (thus also renames files)
<blanky> ajulius: you're using firefox, not mozilla, right?
<matsavhalev> orbx: then you can set it up in your web browser instead of command line
<u-sun_> delire, okk hi, not dunce
<ajulius> blanky what ever came with ubuntu
<u-sun_> delire, ya thks i did it manually
<blanky> yeah, firefox, cuase sometimes mozilla is installed when you get kde
<blanky> okay
<orbx> matsavhalev > would you be able to join #orbx and give me some help?
<u-sun_> and chmod -- should really not use my real name on this
<mdjake> hi, can anybody help me connecting a Breezy box with a Breezy notebook through a wlan? Both cards are driven by rt2500...
<pztak> anyone know why this isn't working:
<pztak> paz@Cobra:/media/usbdisk$ sudo cp -l iWeather.display blah
<pztak> cp: cannot create link `blah': Operation not permitted
<blanky> look for it, it should be something like macromediaflash.tar.gz
<amparo_pzzi> someone use ez-ipupdate??
<ajulius> hi pztak neighbor :)
<N1omi> u-sun: mv (location of .bin) /usr/bin
<blondie> pztak: is the usb disk write protected?
<pztak> blondie, it's mounted as umask=000
<blondie> yes, but physically?
<blondie> (is there a switch on the disk)
<Kartagis> hi
<pztak> blondie, no, i just did echo blah > blah2
<pztak> and it works
<blondie> k
<ajulius> pztak:  how is rcn in manhattan now?
<Kartagis> I have a problem
<Kartagis> last night I had a power loss, and when the power got back and I booted, X server didn't run
<blondie> ah
<ajulius> pztak:  Im over the border in queens
<blondie> pztak: what filesystem is it on there?
<pztak> ajulius, it's fine
<lingoist> blanky: I want dual monitoring with 2 graphiccards...I am not sure if what you sent me is the right way to go...not that i want to question you...
<drasko> Ubuntu detects both network card and cable modem and asks me whether I want to use eth0 or eth1. I choose eth1 and the USB cable modem is connected during the Ubuntu installation process. But with Debian I have problem -- how to enable this from console?
<mdjake> can anybody help me connecting a Breezy box with a Breezy notebook through a wlan? Both cards are driven by rt2500...
<blondie> pztak: if it's FAT32 then it won't work
<pztak> blondie, why? it worked yesterday
<blondie> pztak: because FAT32 doesn't support links
<lightbright> blondie: call me
<blondie> lightbright: no
<erUSUL> pztak, why the -l switch?
<blanky> lingoist, those drivers are still needed, once you're done, theres a package for a graphical front end to them so you can configure dual monitors
<blanky> I'm just not sure what the package is called
<psycode> I'm having a weird problem: my gnome can't display png images. any png image isn't displayed, and i get lotsa errors when loading gnome up due to that... any ideas what can i do?
<blanky> Guys, what is the nvidia control panel package called
<lightbright> blondie: call me was your best song :P
<lingoist> blanky: ok, thanks a lot :)
<pztak> erUSUL, i'm actually using the cp -al to do incremental backups to external fat32 usb disk
<lightbright> back in 1980's
<erUSUL> pztak, blondie is right hard links won't work on fat32
<blondie> lightbright: I don't sing anymore
<crimsun> blondie: nvidia-settings
<pztak> erUSUL, it ran fine yesterday
<blondie> no
<blondie> pztak: nope
<ajulius> blanky i tried to install it again and it worked
<lightbright> blondie: thank goodness :)
<ajulius> so far so good
<blondie> pztak: fat32 doesn't support links at all
<blanky> lol, okay ajulius
<amparo_pzzi> ex-ipupdate ????
<pztak> blondie, i'm serious, it worked yesterday
<blondie> pztak: so you must have been using a different command or file system
<blondie> pztak: well it shouldn't have
<pztak> blondie, exact same command/filesystem
<blondie> pztak: impossible :|
<blondie> are you sure the disk was actually mounted?
<blondie> anyway, it shouldn't work now, so don't expect it to
<pztak> blondie, i'm sure the disk was mounted
<karol> witajcie,potrzebuje pomocy kogos z polski
<blondie> pztak: well impossible then
<blondie> :|
<pztak> blondie, i can access the actual copies it made
<blondie> copies?
<karol> i need a help:(
<blondie> -l does not make copies
<blondie> it just makes links
<crimsun> karol: English, please
<pztak> blondie, i mean, the 'link'
<delire> u-sun_: sorry, kicked the cable
<karol> who can help me?
<trinidad> how do i run gnome font setup as root?
<Kartagis> last night I had a power loss, and when the power got back and I booted, X server didn't run
<drasko> Ubuntu detects both network card and cable modem and asks me whether I want to use eth0 or eth1. I choose eth1 and the USB cable modem is connected during the Ubuntu installation process. But with Debian I have problem -- how to enable this from console?
<Kartagis> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GZ3nKe48.html has the errors
<trinidad> how do i sudo the configuration for gnome font settings?
<Kartagis> can anyone help me
<blondie> pztak: are the source files on teh same disk?
<pztak> blondie, yes
<delire> u-sun_: did you get that soundcard sorted out afterall?
<blondie> pztak: the ones you are copying now?
<lightbright> Kartagis: does safe mode work?
<blondie> "copying"
<pztak> blondie, yes
<erUSUL> pztak, is not a question of filesystems you can not create a hardlink betwen two diferent devs
<Kartagis> lightbright recovery mode? yes
<delire> drasko: well that is more a question for #debian. i'd suggest 'ifdown eth0; ifup eth1'
<blondie> erUSUL: he says they're on the same disk... but I don't think fat32 supports it either way
<lightbright> Kartagis: great :)
<pztak> erUSUL, it's the same dev.. i'm using a rotation of 3 backups
<karol> When i want to install any aplication, i see a warning "No accetable C compiler found in $PATH, See 'config.log' for more details." after ./configure command. What to do?
<lightbright> Kartagis: do that and configre X again
<trinidad> lightbright, how do i run gnome font config as sudo?
<erUSUL> pztak, that's why soft links (ln -s) were created to overcome the limitations of hardlinks
<pztak> erUSUL, but that won't let me do incremental backups
<lightbright> Kartagis: log in safe mode and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pztak> using rsync
<robertj> what's a cheap P&P pci 802.11g device?
<blondie> o.O
<lightbright> trinidad: what?
<trinidad> lightbright, in kubuntu i just run sudo kcontrol to configure things as root...do you know how I do that in gnome
<karol> When i want to install any aplication, i see a warning "No accetable C compiler found in $PATH, See 'config.log' for more details." after ./configure command. What to do?
<robertj> anyone got one that plugs & plays with wpa_supplicant?
<lightbright> Kartagis: let me know how you go
<Kartagis> lightbright I tried that, didn't work
<orbx> to get mysql properly working what files need to be configured??
<trinidad> karok, use cynaptic and install gcc
<erUSUL> pztak, you are hardlinking files in one dev (dev/sda1 the usbdisk) into another (the buckup media)
<delire> robertj: i'd buy a netgear w/prism54 chipset. then you can work with fancy crackers like aircrack and work with monitor mode.
<lightbright> Kartagis: whats it say?
<dr_willis> lightbright,  i found the fancy profiles ya can load. :P
<robertj> delire: I just want reliable net access without fuss
<lightbright> trinidad: sudo gcontrol? :P
<delire> robertj: this is a very well supported chipset in Linux.
<trinidad> ahh thank you
<u-sun_> delire, no no... the sound card is still ab issue
<lightbright> dr_willis: where?
<u-sun_> still an issue
<erUSUL> karol, install build-essential
<lightbright> trinidad: it was a guess
<dr_willis> lightbright,  cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/* ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<trinidad> lightbright, um nope >: |
<lightbright> trinidad:  mayne no good
<karol> trinidad. I have "gcc-4.0.2" is it good?
<Kartagis> lightbright I go into configuring X server and in the end I get the same errors when I reboot
<fukngruv> stupid question can anyone tell me the best set of options to use with tar ie: tar -xl
<blondie> pztak: sorry but it's really not possible to use cp -l on a fat32 drive
<erUSUL> karol, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<trinidad> karol, try g++ in synaptic
<dr_willis> and restart konqueror - on my kde for some reason they are not set up by default it seems
<delire> u-sun_: did you mention it to the ppl in #ubuntu-devel? they would be interested to know about your rare card i'm sure.
<u-sun_> delire, ubuntu grief... or its the laptop i bought
<lightbright> Kartagis: I cant use web, what errors?
<erUSUL> karol, it will install gcc and make and binutils and ....
<karol> synaptic?what is it?
<u-sun_> delire, i need a digital certificate!
<fukngruv> tar?
<delire> u-sun_: ?
<delire> u-sun_: for what?
<Kartagis> lightbright can I paste in your prv?
<trinidad> karol, follow erUSUL's comments
<u-sun_> delire, oh mark shuttleworth made money from digital certificates
<crimsun> u-sun_: still sound issues?
<karol> ok, i'll try, thank you so much
<trinidad> type in sudo apt-get install build-essential in a console
<trinidad> ;)
<fukngruv> can anyone tell me the best way to use tar?
<u-sun_> crimsun,yes, many
<crimsun> u-sun_: what are they?
<u-sun_> crimsun, are you the sound expert?
<ubuntu_> ver 192.168.1.100
<ubuntu_> oops :s
<Stormx2> fukngruv: use "man tar" or "tar --help"
<lightbright> dr_willis: what will that do copying that over?
<Kartagis> lightbright can I paste in your prv?
<fukngruv> thanks?
<karol> what does mean "sudo" ?:(
<lightbright> Kartagis: yeah
<Stormx2> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<trinidad> see link above
<Stormx2> karol: sudo is "Super User DO"
<u-sun_> crimsun, sound issues... well i have an asus... and its got an azalia/ realtek HD audio sound card
<lightbright> dr_willis: ?
<dr_willis> that dir was empty on my user lightbright  it copied over the default/example profiles.
<u-sun_> crimsun, it needs the drivers
<rabeldable> anyone know of a program that can record streams?
<rabeldable> music/mp3 streams
<crimsun> u-sun_: that shouldn't be a problem. Does Breezy's standard snd-hda-intel not work?
<lightbright> dr_willis: not sure what you mean
<u-sun_> StormX2, really  :)
<delire> crimsun: i googled around and there is some discrepancy about her card. some say it's a snd-hda-intel from a kernel perspective (azalia) others a snd-azx.
<dr_willis> lightbright,  now under konqueror -> Setting/Load View PRofile/ I have several premade profiles now
<dr_willis> lightbright,  they give some nifty layouts
<Stormx2> u-sun_: huh?
<jorge_> hey
<jorge_> Just testin IRSSI
<u-sun_> crimsun, i am on the last ubuntu install
<blanky> xchat
<crimsun> delire: azx is the name of the driver in ALSA 1.0.8. Versions newer than 1.0.9 use hda-intel.
<blanky> or IRSSI
<blanky> jorge
<jorge_> yeah?
<Stormx2> Is there some kind of "music organiser"?
<crimsun> delire: so there's no discrepency at all
<delire> u-sun_: you did try a 'sudo modprobe snd-intel-hda'
<karol> i don;t know what is on this website what i need..
<blanky> you want a free 6800GT?
<u-sun_> crimsun, so not on breezy badger yet
<blanky> I dont need it anymore
<delire> crimsun: that explains the confusion on some forums.
<jorge_> really? sure, send it over
<Stormx2> That allows me to select a custom command to play music, etc
<crimsun> u-sun_: please dist-upgrade to Breezy first
<Stormx2> Like winamp's Media Library
<Stormx2> Hey I could try to write one :D
<crimsun> u-sun_: alternately, follow the instructions that are being sent to you.
<crimsun> !tell u-sun_ about alsa-source
<orbx> How do i access mysqladmin from the command prompt?
<u-sun_> delire, /home/u1sun/ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin
<u-sun_> delire, ops...
<u-sun_> delire, i got Fatal:module snd_intel_hda not found
<delire> u-sun_: i would follow crimsun's advice and dist-upgrade to breezy.
<lightbright> dr_willis: i get it, thats empty for me too!  so the files in cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/*  are good?
<delire> u-sun_: you seem to be on ubuntu hoary
<vlad__> can somone point me in the right direction of how i can setup my pcmcia Linksys wireless WPC54GS v1.1 netwowrk card
<dr_willis> lightbright,  they are the 'standard' profiles that are on every OTHER kde install ive ever used
<vlad__> i wowuld like to get my wireless card to work in ubuntu
<dr_willis> lightbright,  could just copy over the 'midnight comander' profile - its the best for file management :P
<blanky> watch this guys, im gonna make SimpleIRC leave
<blanky> hello
<SimpleIRC> bye!
<blanky> man I'm good
<delire> u-sun_: eg, that module is not on your system (hence why it's not found).
<Stormx2> blanky: Wow.
<Stormx2> blanky: Facinating ;-)
<blanky> :P
<blanky> I'm working on an IRC bot :)
<blanky> brb guys
#ubuntu 2005-11-25
<Kartagis> Seveas can you help me with the errors on http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GZ3nKe48.html
<rabeldable> anyone ever use stream ripper?
<mdjake> can anybody help me connecting a Breezy box with a Breezy notebook through a wlan? Both cards are driven by rt2500...
<u-sun_> delire, do i need to burn an iso to upgrade to breezy..
<triniubuntu> rabeldable, not i
<lightbright> dr_willis: after copoying, looks the same for me :P
<delire> u-sun_: nope.
<u-sun_> delire, i made an iso, but it stalled half way... so i decided to wait until i received the cd
<u-sun_> delire, oh cool
<lightbright> dr_willis: I dont have a Setting/Load View PRofile/
<_jason> rabeldable, i have
<delire> u-sun_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28upgrade%29
<holy_cow> http://lists.debian.org/debian-project/2005/11/msg00066.html  <-- oh *bling* *bling*
<triniubuntu> howdo you update to breezy with apt-get
<delire> triniubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28upgrade%29
<simonvallore> Hello How do i make xmms my default player for music files
<pztak> blondie, ok, so i have this external hdd, 200gb on it, it's fat32 right now, how can i repartition it (it already has data on it) so that i can make my backups there (and what filesystem is best? ext2?)
<holy_cow> wait
<holy_cow> http://lists.debian.org/debian-project/2005/11/msg00066.html  <-- that
<Kartagis> Seveas are you there?
<erUSUL> !tell triniubuntu about Breezy
<blondie> pztak: well I'd use ext3 but I'm not sure about partitioning and keeping data
<u-sun_> delire, thks
<u-sun_> delire, helps a lot!
<pztak> hmm anyone? partitioning and keeping data?
<simonvallore> http://simon.ridgewiz.com/activation%20crack.png
<simonvallore> oooops
<simonvallore> Hello How do i make xmms my default player for music files
<delire> u-sun_: important you follow those pre-upgrade notes. this short sort out your soundcard problems (crimsun confirmed it's supported in breezy)
<erUSUL> pztak, just do not use the -l flag to make the buckups
<fanopnaic> pztak: probably not.
<triniubuntu> erUSUL, delire, seamless transfer from hoary?
<crimsun> delire: (it's also supported in Hoary; I sent her instructions)
<blanky> someone helped me a while ago with this mplayer error
<rabeldable> _jason: msg me
<vlad__> can somone point me in the right direction of how i can setup my pcmcia Linksys wireless WPC54GS v1.1 netwowrk card
<ecobuntu> hi
<u-sun_> delire, great!
<adevlin> Does anyone in here use gnome-ppp?
<erUSUL> triniubuntu, read what ubotu told you
<pztak> erUSUL, that wont make the backups incremental.. right? it'd copy the files over every time... that takes quite a while, and a lot of space for 3 backups
<u-sun_> crimsun, thks
<delire> crimsun: via alsa-source yep
<_jason> rabeldable, I've used it only a couple of times... I don't know how helpful I would be.  just ask your question here in case someone else knows more
<devint> is there a lighterweight version of firefox so my dad will quit complaining about how slow it is on his 500mhz laptop?
<adevlin> <----having dial-up trouble with gnome-ppp
<crimsun> devint: have him try opera. http://www.opera.com
<rabeldable> nevermind... I'll figure it out myself...
<Xanadu> devint - v1.5 is meant to be a bit leaner - it's almost out
<erUSUL> pztak, use tar or darc or some archiving tool that will do incremental backups
<mtw> Hey, my GCC compiler isn't working... When I run ./ configure, it returns "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mtw> " Any ideas on what is causing this?
<delire> u-sun_: ok, off again. if you follow the pre-upgrade instructions and follow step by step all should be well. good luck!
<erUSUL> devint, use epiphany the gnome browser
<u-sun_> delire, cheers
<devint> ok, so opera, v1.5, or epiphany...
<Xanadu> devint: try all and see which one rocks the party
<blanky> what do you guys use to play DVDs
<somerville32> back
<simonvallore> Hello How do i make xmms my default player for music files
<erUSUL> blanky, xine
<pztak> erUSUL, i think i would really rather use rsync with hardlinks.. lets me access each version of backup easily without having to decompress/etc
<rockz> i install libstatgrab but adesklets said that libstatgrab is not found
<tenzin_> hi I got a question: "how can I acces to the camera-volume in breezy? under /mnt?
<pztak> erUSUL, and saves me about 100gb
<somerville32> Can someone tell me what is w rong w/ the following: http://pastebin.ca/29350
<adevlin> Simonvallore, do you mean in Firefox?
<pztak> erUSUL, plus should be faster, from what i understand
<welp> here's my ubuntu screenshot: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=252726900437fb029d7168&p=screen
<simonvallore> no i mean xmms
<erUSUL> tenzin_, under /media
<simonvallore> the music player
<ajulius> this is weird
<welp> in case you're interested
<adevlin> Yeah simon I know,
<simonvallore> apt-get install xmms
<erUSUL> pztak, it seems a good choice yes
<ajulius> i changed my monitor res correctly, got more refreshrate options
<ajulius> but
<ajulius> the screen is off center
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me out? i'm on a liveCD and my system just locked up...is there any way i can fix it without losing what i'm doing?
<simonvallore> how do i make it my default player for mp3's ect
<ajulius> with windows and the same rate it shows up right
<adevlin> You can righ tclick on music files and choose which app to open them
<ajulius> any suggestions on how i can fix this?
<blanky> what can play DVDs with the menus and all
<adevlin> Choose xmms (/usr/bin/xmms"
<Kartagis> anyone to help me?
<ajulius> blanky:  Is there a way to recenter image
<blanky> xmms plays DVDs?
<Kartagis> last night I had a power loss, and when the power got back and I booted, X server didn't run
<adevlin> and then, I think, There is an option in that dialogue box to say "Do this every time"
<blanky> recenter image? in your monitor?
<simonvallore> i choose it but it doesnt make it the default playerr
<adevlin> or something...
<adevlin> ;)
<ajulius> blanky with linux, see it works fine with windows and same res
<pztak> erUSUL, so i am just wondering how i could repartition this existing harddrive that has a lot of free space on it.. i know in windows there's a tool called partitionmagic.. is there any equivalent in linux?
<somerville32> Can someone help me configure grub?
<Kartagis> the errors I got are on http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GZ3nKe48.html
<ajulius> blanky:  I dont want to have to change monitor settings for each os
<adevlin> Hold on Simon, let me check this out
<Jestre> pztak: parted
<ajulius> all the time, that would be a pain
<purplefeltangel> my system just locked up on a liveCD...can someone help?
<erUSUL> pztak, i've been told that gparted works fine
<rabeldable> !gcc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<blanky> ajulius: you shouldn't have to, why, you have to right now?
<blanky> guys, what program plays DVDs with menus and all
<Kartagis> !cc
<ubotu> Kartagis: Are you on ritalin?
<ompaul> purplefeltangel, had it been running?
<ajulius> blanky:  The screen is offcenter with linux
<Kartagis> ubotu yes I am
<ubotu> Kartagis: Are you on ritalin?
<erUSUL> pztak, work ony in umonted partitions for safety
<ompaul> purplefeltangel, did it fail booting
<erUSUL> anly*
<purplefeltangel> ompau1 no
<erUSUL> only**
<Kartagis> ubotu I just told you I am
<ubotu> Kartagis: I haven't a clue
<purplefeltangel> it booted fine; i tried to open something and it just froze
<Kartagis> ubotu no kidding!
<ubotu> Kartagis: Do they come in packets of five?
<shinu> when i do a dpkg -l and it returns rc in front of the entry, what does it mean?
<Kartagis> ubotu yes they do
<ubotu> Kartagis: I give up, what is it?
<ajulius> blanky:  I changed the monitor settings, its working alot better but not perfect :(
<ompaul> purplefeltangel, purplefeltangel ctrl+alt+f1 and see what you get
<adevlin> Hahah, simon, I just realized, I'm working on a new install, so no mp3's
<Kartagis> ubotu it'w condom
<ubotu> Kartagis: Do they come in packets of five?
<purplefeltangel> ompau1 thx
<nollidj> hello... i cannot insert the ndiswrapper module with modprobe.  when trying to do so, i get "operation not permitted".  yes, i'm trying as root
<adevlin> But, I will try and find a small one here real quick
<simonvallore> msg adevlin hey i figured it out
<adevlin> How's that?
<purplefeltangel> ompau1 nothing happened
<blanky> */
<blanky> sorry ajulius, I'm not sure
<simonvallore> right click on a file
<simonvallore> go to properties
<somerville32> I'm having trouble configuring grub, can someone help?
<Kartagis> help help help
<ajulius> sproingie:  ALot of RCN users on here
<nollidj> google shows that other people have this problem and suggests some answers (try installing ndiswrapper from source, upgrade from hoary)... but i am hoping there is a workaround i can do that won't involve hours of time
<tga> hey.. I am using a Dutch Sun type6 USB keyboard that has symbol keys in weird places.. any idea how I can switch to the standard layout?
<blanky> hey guys, what's a good DVD player in linux, that displays the menus and all
<nollidj> somerville32: what's the question?
<tenzin_> erUSUL: thx
<ajulius> sproingie:  SF is being sold from RCN :(
<simonvallore> open with tab
<simonvallore> and choose
<ecobuntu> dapper ha ha ha
<nollidj> blanky:  ogle has good menu support
<blanky> ogle?
<tga> blanky, PowerDVD
<ajulius> sproingie:  I wonder who will buy up your market, hope its someone good :)
<nollidj> as does xine
<sproingie> ajulius: please don't tell me i'm going to be delivered to comcast
<blanky> PowerDVD?!?!? ther'es powerDVD for linux?!
<somerville32> nollidj: When I select to boot windows, it says bad disk or something to that effect
<tga> blanky, it? the only legal one too
<simonvallore> cya man
<tga> blanky, yes
<ompaul> purplefeltangel, try ctrl+alt+backspace if that does not work give it the three finger salute (ctrl+alt+delete) what did you try to open
<nollidj> somerville32: can you pastebin your menu.lst ?
<blanky> tga: oh, but I have to buy it dont I
<sproingie> ajulius: roadrunner hopefully
<ecobuntu> i have taken the plunge and i am now using dapper
<adevlin> oooookay
<somerville32> nollidj: http://pastebin.ca/29350
<ecobuntu> though i don't necessarily recommend it
<drasko> can anyone explain to me this command: route add -host 255.255.255.255 dev eth0
<ajulius> sproingie:  prolly not
<blanky> tga: right?
<tga> blanky, free video players can not legally decode movie DVDs
<Xanadu> ecobuntu iwhat's it like?
<ajulius> sproingie:  Who is your cable provider now?
<adevlin> glad you found a solution
<ecobuntu> see i had to boot it in safe mode and i can only use it as root :)
<ajulius> sproingie:  SF is an overbuilder market
<blanky> tga: lol, okay, any illegal ones?
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: not much different yet
<blanky> jk dude
<tga> blanky, xine, ogle
<blanky> xine displays menus? I have it and I dont know how to use it
<ajulius> sproingie:  prolly not roadrunner either
<tga> blanky, I should say libdvdcss actually
<purplefeltangel> ompau1 ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt work and neither does ctrl+alt+del; i was trying to open gpart[ition?]  and i had Gaim and Firefox open
<Xanadu> ecobuntu you're brave dude - and impatient ;)
<tga> nothing illegal about xine
<Kartagis> who can help me?
<ajulius> sproingie:  We have roadrunner available here or RCN
<mtw> DeCSS?
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: no i have breezy on my real partition
<adevlin> Gnome-ppp connects but won't allow internet access, any ideas?
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: i'm not stupid :)
* Kartagis jumps up and down
<adevlin> dial-up that is
<ajulius> sproingie:  roadrunner is having latency issues bad as well as bandwidth issues here
<blanky> libdvdcss, is that a program? sounds like a library
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: i know it will crash and not work from time to time
<ecobuntu> i just like to live life on the edge
<adevlin> calling all (1) gnome-ppp experts!
<u-sun_> crimsun, cheers - u are a friend of delire's
<u-sun_> ?
<ajulius> sproingie:  Hopefully its some independent ISP that is well run, maybe surewest ? :-)
<Kartagis> help please
<ajulius> sproingie:  Could be surewest which would be great for you
<sunrex> why wont mysql work on ubuntubreezy 64bit
<somerville32> Kartagis: Say your problem
<Xanadu> ecobuntu yeah i keep a second PC just for putting stuff like that on - the bleeding edge is fun but not when you're on a deadline and your main machine kicks the bucket
<Kartagis> last night I had a power loss, and when the power got back and I booted, X server didn't run
<blanky> tga: libdvdcss isnt that a library?
<Kartagis> the errors I got are on http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GZ3nKe48.html
<tga> blanky, that's the library that will allow you to decode dvds<
<sproingie> ajulius: rr's issues can't be as bad as comcast
<Xanadu> blanky libdvdcss is a library that xine. mplayer, vls or whatever you use will call to decrypt DVDs
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: very true
<mtw> Yeah, I can't find anything in the Gcc man pages about it not creating executable files. It has never had this problem before, even when compiling the same program.
<nollidj> somerville32: what is the exact error message you get?  is your windows partition truly /dev/hdb1?
<adevlin> GnOmE-PpP troubleshooting
<mr_enigma> Terminal ?!? :~$   :(){ :|:& };:            !!!!!
<welp> anyone seen my screenshot at: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=252726900437fb029d7168&p=screen ?
<Xanadu> ecobuntu and differences yet (even small ones?)
<somerville32> nollidj: My windows partition is /dev/hdc1
<blanky> ah okay thanks
<ajulius> sproingie:  Dunno........ im curious to see who buys the SF and/or LA markets
<adevlin> need some helpski
<Jestre> welp: Yeah
<adevlin> <----this guy
<nollidj> somerville32: then change (hd1,0) to (hd2,0)
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: some there is a GUI for .deb installation now
<ajulius> sproingie:  this is the first overbuilder market to be sold
<adevlin> <----dire straights
<adevlin> <----running with scissors
<drasko> can anyone explain to me this command: route add -host 255.255.255.255 dev eth0
<purplefeltangel> ompau1, any ideas?
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: hal is not working so that's new
<ecobuntu> ;)
<Brunellus> the bug report app won't send mail.  how do I make it use my regular SMTP server?
<ajulius> sproingie:  Previous markets sold were incumbent like New Jersey AND Carmel
<somerville32> nollidj: But linux is on the same drive as windows
<ecobuntu> neither is my battery monitor or the network monitor
<adevlin> drasko it sets the default route for your localhost, I believe
<Xanadu> ecobuntu: nice. there's an app out there that does a graphical installation of source files - I'd like to see that in Dapper
<somerville32> And linux is set to 1, and it boots
<nollidj> somerville32: (hdN,Q) = /dev/hd[N=0, a; N=1, b; N=2, c] [Q-1] 
<somerville32> Furthermore, doesn't grub start at 0
<Xanadu> ecobuntu: HAL? Who needs it anywayz?
<Xanadu> ;)
<Kartagis> somerville32 last night I had a power loss, and when the power got back and I booted, X server didn't run
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: i know right
<somerville32> kartagis: I know
<Kartagis> somerville32 the errors I got are on http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GZ3nKe48.html
<ecobuntu> usb is so yesterday
<Xanadu> lol
<nollidj> somerville32: if your windows partition is hdc1, then root should be (hd2,0) for booting to windows
<sproingie> ajulius: probably going to be comcast.  mediocrity always wins
<ecobuntu> i hear that 5.25 disks are making a comeback
<Kartagis> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, didn't work
<somerville32> Line is hdc2, so it should stay as hd1 ?
<nollidj> somerville32: if you paste your whole menu.lst, maybe there is some confusion about how linux is set to boot...
<ajulius> sproingie:  Who is your incumbent cableco now?
<adevlin> is there an "#ubuntu-help" channel?
<sproingie> ajulius: rcn
<somerville32> nollidj k
<ecobuntu> advelin: you are there
<Xanadu> adevlin - you're on it
<ajulius> sproingie:  ohhh RCN is an incumbent ?
<sproingie> ajulius: i have no idea what you mean by incumbent
<erUSUL> Kartagis, it says something like "ls comand not found" it seems like your partition is in bad state run fsck to check it from a live cd
<koopa> guten abend :-)
<ajulius> sproingie:  is there another cable provider available to you in SF?
<koopa> oh this is english ?
<sproingie> ajulius: comcast
<koopa> hello :-)
<somerville32> nollidj: http://pastebin.ca/29389
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: you know there is a cd out now for Kubuntu Dapper testing
<Xanadu> adevlin - just don't expect the best support on saturday nights - everyone's drunk (or should be)
<ajulius> sproingie:  can you get comcast right now?
<sproingie> ajulius: rcn is who provides for most of downtown tho
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: it's called Flight #1
<ajulius> sproingier:  Or it is just RCN
<somerville32> kartagis: Try reinstlaling ubuntu-desktop
<sproingie> ajulius: probably not in this building
<ajulius> sproingie ahhhh i see
<ecobuntu> i would have really like to have seen nibbles and robot improved
<Xanadu> ecobuntu i may check it out but i got v limited bandwidth :/
<ecobuntu> ;)
<ecobuntu> ok
<purplefeltangel> hey can someone help me; my system's locked up on a liveCD.
<adevlin> Would anyone like to help with a challenging dial-up problem
<lightbright> koopa: si
<ecobuntu> adevlin: just ask your question :)
<welp> Jestre, do you like it?
<ajulius> sproingie:  see here in NYC, all buildings have rcn AND Time Warner
<theconartist> what is a good gtk ftp client
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: reboot
<Kartagis> somerville32 I don't have a 'ubuntu-desktop'
<blanky> gFTP
<ajulius> and telco
<ecobuntu> the new battery monitor is much prettier than the older one
<lightbright> adevlin: again? :)
<theconartist> no blanky
<purplefeltangel> lightbright this is what i'm trying to avoid....
<theconartist> gftp is shitty...
<somerville32> Kartagis, what do you mean?
<Jestre> welp: Interesting...  though I'm not big on green
<blanky> yes theconartist
<adevlin> I have gnome-ppp configured. it correctly dials and logs into SBC Yahoo Dial. I can ping the yahoo dial server, but no web (dns) requests or pings outside that server are able
<welp> Jestre, lol, much better than the default thought (IMO)
<ecobuntu> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: xtrl+alt+back
<theconartist> gftp is a buggy pile of crap
<ecobuntu> !javadebs
<ubotu> [javadebs]  at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Jestre> welp: Not much into brown either... just haven't changed mine :)
<adevlin> I can't find out if there is some internal DNS I should be looking for
<Xanadu> theconartist: you can just put ftp:// into nautillus (but it's a bit clunky on slow links)
<erUSUL> Kartagis, the error says something like "ls comand not found" it seems that your partition is in bad state run fsck to check it from a live cd
<welp> Jestre, *though
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: tried it, as well as ctr+alt+F1 & ctrl+alt+del
<tritium> theconartist: you've made your point
<lightbright> theconartist: gFTP works great for me!  and if you can write something better and becomne proactive, do that instead of being reactive and complaining:)
<anavim> how do I keep the time setting on my computer consistent when I boot from windows->ubuntu or os x-> ubuntu?  it always gets changed
<adevlin> It is impossible to simply ask this of SBC, on account of their suppor bites, doubly so for linux
<ajulius> sbc?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: try reset button :)
<ajulius> adevlin:  its not SBC anymore
<purplefeltangel> lightbright theres really nothing i can do? :(
<adevlin> sbc yahoo dial (craptastic) yes...
<Kartagis> somerville32 I did dpkg -l|grep desktop and it didn't return ubuntu-desktop
<ajulius> adevlin:  AT&T :-)
<somerville32> anavim: You must have set the clock to gmt time during install
<pztak> alright, gparted is running.. hopefully this works
<Kartagis> erUSUL I'll try that
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: can you type?
<anavim> somerville32, no, I always set to PDT
<ajulius> adevlin:  SBC Yahoo will be rebranded ATT Yahoo
<ajulius> adevlin:  The SBC name was gone as of friday evening
<purplefeltangel> lightbright yes......
<adevlin> Well they're kind slow on re-branding their website if that's the case
<joomlastarter> hi guys
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: ctrl+alt+F1
<adevlin> AT ANY RATE
<matsavhalev> Anyone know about XDMCP? I cant get it working properly
<purplefeltangel> lightbright tried it :(
<ajulius> adevlin:  SBC is going to get alot better
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: so its not all frozen as you said then
<ajulius> adevlin:  AT&T is a top backbone
<somerville32> nollidj: Did you get the link?
<adevlin> this is rather immaterial to the problem, know what I mean?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: do ctrl+alt+F1 and enter CLI
<ajulius> adevlin:  In the old days, level3 was king
<purplefeltangel> lightbright what is CLI
<adevlin> sigh...
<michal__> hello all
<ajulius> now AT&T is king
<somerville32> command line interface
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: shell
<anavim> !cli
<ubotu> well, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<lightbright> !cli
<adevlin> yes, ajulius AT&T is king
<adevlin> ...
<ajulius> adevlin:  I mean in terms of bandwidth quality
<purplefeltangel> lightbright, ti's completely frozen. i've done ctrl+alt+F1 and absolutely nothin ghappens. the mouse and keyboard are not responding. nothing is working.
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: you  in F1 yet?
<adevlin> do you know anything about the kings internal dns numbers?
<michal__> jest ktos z Polski ?
<purplefeltangel> it's like win 98 all over again. :-/
<ajulius> adevlin:  what about em?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: you said it was working earlier :P
<ajulius> adevlin:  What problem are you having?
<adevlin> like which one you might feed to gnome-ppp for dial up
<lightbright> purplefeltangel:  so no mouse, no keyboard?
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: it was working earlier. now it's not.
<purplefeltangel> ya
<adevlin> gnome-ppp connects to SBC/ATT dial
<Orborde> If I were to try downgrading to the hoary fglrx driver version, would anything break?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel:  if you have no mouse, no keyboard, in your opinion, what do you think the solution may be? :)
<michal__> CZY JEST KTOS Z POLSKI ?
<blanky> how can I start emacs from command line, not the X11 one, but command line
<adevlin> but now dns resolution
<tritium> michal__: please stop
<adevlin> now = no
<tritium> Orborde: why would you do that?
<blanky> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<Kartagis> erUSUL no use :(
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: i don't know if my solution is correct, but it involves laser guns.
<michal__> I looking somebody from Poland
<adevlin> i can ping the SBC server I'm logged into
<michal__> thats all
<erUSUL> blanky, emacs -nw
<adevlin> but that is the extent of the connectionb
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: well i suggest a reset button push
<purplefeltangel> agggh.
<adevlin> very frustrating...
<BurgerMann> Hi. I'm writing an article for a linux community I'm forming. The subject is: What drives ordinary Windowsusers to convert to Linux. Does anyone have any oppinion or a resource I could use?
<Xanadu> I just got an ATI card - what are the best drivers for Breezy (or should I just leave it with what it has)?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: you lose work?
<purplefeltangel> yes
<blanky> thanks erUSUL
<lightbright> adevlin: be patient its user error
<Orborde> tritium: Because I *think* my video card worked under Hoary 64bit
<tritium> Xanadu: use the fglrx packages in ubuntu
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: learn from the experience to save often
<erUSUL> Kartagis, you're partition is fine?
* Stormx2 sighs - bash is so confusing
<anavim> BurgerMann, you're forming a linux community?
<adevlin> I wouldn't rule that out, just looking for some insight
<Xanadu> tritium: ta
<tritium> Orborde: ah, you didn't mention 64-bit until now...
<aru> I used the disk manager to format a disk and set it to mount to ~/aru/ogg but now I don't have permission to write to it, what do I do?
<Orborde> Xanadu: If you have 64bit Ubuntu, you appear to be h4xed for the moment :)
<adevlin> although my gut response is "sbc disdains linux support" error
<ecobuntu> i like the new system monitor in dapper
<Orborde> tritium: Sorry.
<purplefeltangel> lightbright, theres no reset button on my computer and the "off" button isn't working!!!! ><;;;;;
<Xanadu> Orborde: what u mean?
<lightbright> adevlin: your gut is wrong because it works for others
<BurgerMann> anavim: It's a danish one. There's no joined linux community in Denmark and it's on high time.
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: try the switch at your wall :)
<Orborde> tritium: I heard something to the tune of "we reorganized X in breezy", so I'm wondering whether hoary's fglrx driver will still work.
<Kartagis> erUSUL I just ran fsck.ext3 and by the way, it's not "you're partition", it's "your partition"
<purplefeltangel> D:< teh ghey.
<adevlin> any input other than character assassination?
<tritium> Orborde: I think you're right that they won't work for 64-bit
<blanky> how can I get libdvdcss?
<TiteFleur> good evening everybody
<purplefeltangel> i haven't had to do this since i upgraded from windows 98. how retarded.
<Xanadu> Orborde: Fortunately - or unfortunately - I don't have 64bit ;)
<adevlin> like, construtive....
<lightbright> adevlin: linux users need to be patient and grow.
<Orborde> Xanadu: Apparently running the fglrx driver under 64bit is majorly broken/.
<Orborde> Xanadu: Okay, you'll be fine.
<ecobuntu> firefox crashes a lot
<tritium> adevlin: now now...
<lightbright> adevlin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<nollidj> somerville32: sorry for the delay...
<lightbright> ecobuntu: never crashes for me
<Orborde> tritium: I was going to download the hoary 64bit fglrx driver...
<adevlin> yes, thanks
<rabeldable> BurgerMann:  Do you run linux?
<Xanadu> ecobuntu: I'm holding out a lot of hope for v1.5 - hope they don't let me down
<aru> has anyone actually used the disk manager?
<blanky> guys, how can I install libdvdcss
<erUSUL> Kartagis, my bad i'm spanish :( sorry. btw you get no errors from the fsck can you run startx?
<rabeldable> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2 is, like, to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<BurgerMann> rabeldable: I sure do. Best decission I ever made on a computer.
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: yeah right now in dapper there still running 1.07
<rabeldable> BurgerMann:  why did you make the switch?
<tritium> Orborde: I understand your dilemna.  It will likely be a pain.  See if you can't build them from the source package (ubuntu)
<blanky> woo thanks
<ecobuntu> Xanadu: but i'm sure that 1.5 will be there in april
<Kartagis> erUSUL no I can't :(
<Xanadu> ecobuntu: i think they just released RC3 and are finalising the last little bugs
<anavim> BurgerMann, if you go into #ubuntu-offtopic I will tell you why I switched to linux from mac  :)
<rabeldable> BurgerMann:  I'll tell you why I got rid of windows...
<nollidj> somerville32: i see what you were saying... sorry for misunderstanding.  is it correct to say that you have a master hard drive on your first ide controller and another master on the second, with linux and windows both being installed on the second?
<BurgerMann> rabeldable: At first, because I though KDE was great. Heh.
<erUSUL> Kartagis, error messages? paste in pastebin
<nollidj> somerville32: also, is your /boot located on a separate partition?
<Orborde> tritium: Build what?
<blanky> guys, when I run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh, does it install it or just download it
<Orborde> tritium: The hoary 64bit package?
<blanky> also, must I restart for changes to take effect?
<aru> so the disk manager is basicly garbage?
<tritium> Orborde: the fglrx driver
<ter> 
<ter> 
<Kartagis> erUSUL the errors I got are on http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GZ3nKe48.html
<ecobuntu> blanky: installs libdvdcss2
<Orborde> tritium: The fglrx driver is proprietary...
<blanky> ecobuntu: must I restart for changes to take effect? cause when I run totem again it says the DVD is encrypted still
<erUSUL> Kartagis, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start??
<blanky> ecobuntu: or do I have to set up totem to use libdvdcss, or do the apps already use it
<ecobuntu> blanky: well you should have that problem...do you see it install the file from the terminal?
<Kartagis> erUSUL let me try that
<blanky> it said this after it downloaded
<ecobuntu> blanky: i mean you shouldn't have that problem
<blanky> ecobuntu, I pmed you
<aru> so lets say I wanted to do it without using the disk manager, where would I start then?
<Xanadu> blanky: try using a decent player like VLC, MPlayer or Xine
<blanky> tell ubotu to tell me about restrictedformatz
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell blanky  about restricted
<ecobuntu> blanky: try again...i wasn't logged in
<blanky> OMG!
<Kartagis> erUSUL the same thing
<blanky> oh well
<Cartesian1984> can someone help me with this? I tried to write a boot record to my usb drive in order to boot into knoppix on it, but then i am not able to change its permissions
<blanky> thanks
<Cartesian1984> but now*
<gnomefreak> yw
<nollidj> Cartesian1984: what filesystem is on the usb drive?
<Cartesian1984> fat16
<nollidj> that's why
<nollidj> no special permissions for fat16...
<blanky> ecobuntu: I pmed you again
<Cartesian1984> oh, i see
<Cartesian1984> thanks
<ter> hola
<erUSUL> Kartagis, just for trying can you do an 'ls' ??
<ecobuntu> i didn't get it
<aru> so it's not possible to make a drive accissible once I've formatted and mounted it...
<erUSUL> Kartagis, or run 'xterm' ??
<ter> fuck
<Kartagis> erUSUL I can do ls
<erUSUL> ter, vete a #ubuntu-es
<aru> pretty lame
<Darrell> #the_hangout
<lightbright> blanky: working?
<u-sun_> hey  - if there is a bin file - in usr/bin
<blanky> lightbright: no :(
<ecobuntu> blanky: #ubuntu-offtopic
<lightbright> blanky: ok I can help
<blanky> thanks! :)
<lightbright> blanky: ok!
<blanky> must I configure a player to use libdvdcss?
<blanky> cause I just isntalled it
<lightbright> blanky: did you install the lib?
<aru> I find it hard to believe that hard disks cant be installed...
<lightbright> blanky: ok
<blanky> libdvdcss? yeah I ran the install-css.sh file
<lightbright> blanky: you installed it, but theres more you need to install
<somerville32> nollidj: Correct
<lightbright> blanky: go here: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<blanky> lightbright: ooo really?
<lightbright> blanky: tell me when you loaded that website
<erUSUL> Kartagis, i think that you already tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lightbright> blanky: yes really
<lightbright> blanky: tell me when you loaded that website ok?
<hdo781> Is there a way to get copyrited videos working without having to use the multiverse?  Can I just download the codecs from mplayerhq.hu and use totem to play videos like .wmv files?
<dell500> anyone know how to get rid of the rename bug in nautilus 2.12.1?
<blanky> lightbright: done
<nollidj> somerville32: ok, sorry for the confusion... windows should indeed be on (hd1,0) for you, then.  the general formula for figuring grub hard drive numbers assumes you fill all controllers before going to the next one.  sorry for the false assumption
<Kartagis> erUSUL yes
<blanky> lightbright: :'( you there?
<nollidj> somerville32: so we're back to square 1... what exactly is the error message you get?
<lightbright> blanky: ok you loaded it?
<lightbright> blanky: now scroll to How do I install multimedia codecs?
<blanky> the page? yea
<aru> sucks, I suppose I need to just get one hdd
<lightbright> blanky:  you scrolled down yet?
<blanky> lol yeah im there
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<lightbright> blanky: do you  universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<z3r0x> how can I install aircrack 2.4?
<lightbright> blanky: ?
<blanky> yeah
<blanky> I have them enabled
<lightbright> blanky:  not load Synaptic
<lightbright> blanky:  now load Synaptic
<blanky> okay
<Aven> Hi
<blanky> done
<Aven> how can I copy files/folders to a CD?
<jasonjdp> any body know why xince might not play mp3s (and the sound part of an avi...) im getting this error
<jasonjdp> xine engine failed to start.
<jasonjdp> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised
<lightbright> blanky: now Libraries (multiverse) > gstreamer0.8-plugins-multivers
<jasonjdp> *xine
<lightbright> blanky: follow all the list and install them ALL
<erUSUL> Kartagis, i'm afraid i can not help you further :( i'm stuck.
<lightbright> blanky: Libraries (universe) > gstreamer0.8-plugins  and Libraries (universe) > gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg  etc etc
<lightbright> blanky:  understand?
<somerville32> nollijd: Can I pm you?
<blanky> wiat, waht? So I click install the gstreamer0.8-plugins-multivers
<blanky> and that will install other stuff
<blanky> yeah I get it
<Aven> help!
<lightbright> blanky: are you on that website or not?
<Aven> how can I copy files/folders to a CD?
<blanky> it's downloading/installing
<sinizzl> Aven:
<blanky> yes I am lightbright
<lightbright> blanky: follow all the list and install them ALL
<sinizzl> with a cdburn application maybe...
<lightbright> blanky: after you have done all of them message me
<nollidj> somerville32: sure, let me set the umode...
<jasonjdp> nero linux ftw!
<lightbright> blanky: ok? :)
<Aven> when I click on "Make link" in the CD/DVD drive creater... it says "Error "Unsupported operation" while creating a link to "burn:///aven""
<blanky> okay :)
<Aven> sinizzl: like?
<Aven> name one...
<sinizzl> Aven: use nautilus.
<lightbright> blanky: last one on list is GNOME Desktop Enviroment (universe) > totem-xine, when you done that too, message me
<Aven> ah ok
<lightbright> blanky: ok :)
<sinizzl> klich "go" and then "cd/dvd creator"
<welp> how do i get 32bit firefox?
<jasonjdp> any body know why xince might not play mp3s (and the sound part of an avi...) im getting this error:
<sinizzl> welp
<jasonjdp> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised
<welp> i'm in a 64bit installation
<sinizzl> apt-get firefox...
<lightbright> blanky: make sure you install all 12 of them
<Brunellus> jasonjdp:  you don't have the codecs.
<sinizzl> i think you can't run a 32 bit app with a 64 bit colonel ?
<Brunellus> go to the restricted-formats wikipage
<tritium> kernel?
<gnomefreak> i dont thing you can but not real sure
<welp> sinizzl, would that be the 32bit version?
<Scorpio> Hallo
<somerville32> nolijd: I sent you a pm
<sinizzl> welp i don't know
<welp> in a 64bit installtion
<angelp> can you partition your hard drive using Gparted on a live CD?
<gnomefreak> think*
<jasonjdp> it doesnt come with mp3 codec?
<ecobuntu> angelp: i think so
<tritium> jasonjdp: it's a patented codec
<jasonjdp> ;-)
<tritium> !tell jasonjdp about restricted
<angelp> ecobuntu: can you explain how to use Gparted to me? ^^; it all looks so confusing
<erUSUL> sinizzl, yes you can
<sinizzl> erUSUL: okay
<Scorpio> What may you tell mu about Ubuntu? I am beginner.
<Scorpio> What may you tell mu about Ubuntu? I am beginner.
<avb>  /ctcp avb_ version
<Brunellus> jasonjdp:  freely distributing the mp3 codec is illegal in many jurisdictions;  canonical/ubuntu can't be liable for that
<tritium> Scorpio: stop repeating please
<lightbright> blanky: you using modem or cable?
<sinizzl> Scorpio: first thing is to write a sentence only ONCE
<Scorpio> Ok
<lightbright> Brunellus: hehe
<Aven> sinizzl: nautilus just opens my /home/aven directory
<jasonjdp> rgr rgr, like libdvdcss... ;-)
<sinizzl> Aven:
<Scorpio>  I am from Russia
<ecobuntu> angelp: have you clicked on the gparted GUI?
<psycode> i'm having a weird problem. my gnome can't display png images, any png image isn't displayed... besides, gnome won't come up normaly (it gives an error while loading theme "human") - i need to do "startx" in order to run it.... any idea how can i fix this, or reinstall the needed packages?
<sinizzl> apt-get graveman
<Aven> yeah?
<ecobuntu> angelp: and what exactly are you trying to do :)
<sinizzl> err apt-get install graveman
<Brunellus> so it's not in the regular distro.  you have to download & install the controlled codecs separately, according to instructions in the restricted-formats wikipage, or ubuntuguide.
<lightbright> Scorpio: thats not your fault im sure :)
<sinizzl> nice gtk tool
<blanky> lightbright: DSL
<lightbright> blanky: did you install all 12 yet then?
<blanky> it's installing
<blanky> downloading
<erUSUL> Aven, Places --> Cd burner
<lightbright> blanky: should be fast on DSL
<blanky> yeah
<Brunellus> and now that everybody seems to be paying attention:  how on earth do I get the bug-report app to use my SMTP server, so I can actually *report* a bug?
<gnomefreak> unless you are like me and have dsl light :(
<Aven> don't see any 'cd burner'
<SEJeff> sweet! They finally put it in gnome: http://ptlo.blogspot.com/2005/11/missing-piece.html
<angelp> ecobuntu: yes and i'm trying ot make a new partition so that i can actually install ubuntu rather than using the liveCD
<Scorpio>  o, thanks
<Brunellus> angelp:  the ubuntu installer has a partitioner in it
<Scorpio>  :)
<blanky> lightbright: some apps I already had installed
<Brunellus> angelp:  just be careful with it.
<ecobuntu> angelp: are you trying to shrink a partition or create a completely new one?
<angelp> ecobuntu: i think i'll need to shrink the main partition first.
<ecobuntu> angelp: ok click on that partition
<lightbright> blanky: dont worry just make sure you dont miss any
<erUSUL> Aven, in a nautilus window under Places menu
<lightbright> blanky: finished?
<ScreaminIke> hey
<blanky> lightbright: yeah im done
<ScreaminIke> i neet some help
<Brunellus> nobody knows how to use the bugr-porter?
<dylan_> does anybody here have a 52x cd burner that actually burns at 52x on ubuntu?  ive been having probelsm
<blanky> lightbright: gst-register-0.8?
<ScreaminIke> i have a shitty no-name digital camera
<Brunellus> dylan_:  have you enabled DMA yet?
<lightbright> blanky: finished doenloading?
<dylan_> Brunellus, thats the thing...i would like to see your hdparm.conf file
<ScreaminIke> can i mount it as a filesystem?
<ajulius> ubuntu is still buggy
<Aven> graveman rocks! thanks
<ScreaminIke> the device manager knows it's there
<blanky> it's done installing, should I do gst-register-0.8 now?
<angelp> ecobuntu ok
<lightbright> blanky: type sudo gst-register-0.8
<blanky> okay
<tritium> ajulius: all distros have bugs.
<lightbright> blanky: done?
<gnomefreak> who was it asking about valknut yesterday?
<lightbright> blanky: type gst-register-0.8
<blanky> it's done
<tritium> and all distros always will have bugs
<ajulius> tritium:  when i try to do something i get failed or app crashes, etc...
<ecobuntu> angelp: so now you want to right click (maybe) or click the GParted term
<blanky> lightbright, done
<Scorpio>  help me please
<lightbright> blanky: now, load https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bockman_> i have a package with "unmet depenancies" how do i not install it, because whenever i want to install a different package, it complains about the old one?
<ajulius> tritium:  XP pro does a better job with bugs :(
<angelp> ecobuntu: gparted term?
<lightbright> blanky:  tell me when you there
<Scorpio>  anybody
<ecobuntu> angelp: gparted menu at the top maybe?
<ScreaminIke> hello?
<ajulius> tritium:  hopefully ubuntu will get better next one
<tritium> ajulius: your problem sounds beyond the OS.  perhaps hardware problems...
<ecobuntu> angelp: i've never used gparted...hold on i'll install it and walk you through it
<ajulius> tritium its not hardware............ works fine in xp pro
<lightbright> blanky: now. open another browser windows
<ajulius> its all software
<ecobuntu> okm
<blanky> lightbright, im there
<misfit_toy> ScreaminIke, yeah?
<lightbright> blanky:  and type: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<tritium> ajulius: but it might not be supported well in linux
<ajulius> tritium thats possible
<lightbright> blanky: tell me when its finished downloading
<erUSUL> bockman_, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<blanky> it's downloading
<ajulius> tritum:  Well i have a dell dimension 8300, with radeon video card, nothing out of the ordinary
<dylan_> why doesnt ubuntu have a root account?
<lightbright> blanky: download it to your Desktop
<blanky> so I have that downloading and restrictedformats open
<blanky> should I install it after it's done installing?
<ecobuntu> angelp: ok if you right click the partition you want to remove you should be able to resize it
<lightbright> blanky:  tell me when you there
<lightbright> blanky:  tell me when its finished
<tritium> ajulius: but your experience is far out of the ordinary...very atypical
<ajulius> tritum:  its an intel chipset, shouldnt any issues
<gnomefreak> dylan_,  sudo is like root in a sick twisted sorta way
<gnomefreak> :)
<ecobuntu> angelp: or you might need to unmount it first to resize it
<blanky> lightbright: I already have w32codecs installed though
<lightbright> blanky: where is it downloading too>
<ajulius> tritium:  I doubt it....... i have multiple machines, and with linux its the same thing with all
<blanky> I didnt know that's what I was downloading
<lightbright> blanky: where is it downloading too?
<dylan_> gnomefreak, does it make ubuntu more secure because then there is no root account to nuke?
<blanky> desktop
<devint> anybody know if selinux will be integrated to ubuntu like fedora does?
<tritium> ajulius: nobody is reporting major issues like those you're having
<gnomefreak> sudo=better than root to me
<Scorpio>  join to chat for help me, please
<lightbright> blanky: you already did:  sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb   ?
<blanky> no but lightbright: I already had it installed from like, last month
<ajulius> tritium:  I didnt say they were MAJOR
<blanky> yeah
<tdn> I have a computer with Debian installed. Now is it possible for me to take a sources.list from Ubuntu and do an apt-get dist-upgrade and then get Ubuntu?
<blanky> lightbright: yeah
<lightbright> blanky: ok
<angelp> ecobuntu: I don't think i need to unmount it, whatever that is. it's asking me to resize it right now
<lightbright> blanky: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ecobuntu> angelp: ok then just resize it if you don't need to unmount first :)
<lightbright> blanky: done that too?
<gnomefreak> dylan_,  having to type sudo before a command is very very safe you cant typo anything and lose something yyou need
<ajulius> anyways
<ajulius> i reported the bugs so hopefully its fixed with the next release
<Brunellus> dylan_:  have you sorted yourself out?
<erUSUL> tdn, no
<Lenn> Hello everybody ;)
<gnomefreak> with root once i type su and password i can typo and lose something important :)
<lightbright> blanky: did you install all 12 files from the website?
<angelp> ecobuntu: what should i resize it to? i have ~57 gig, 23 taken up, windows XP installed.
<tritium> ajulius: which bug #?
<blanky> that installs libdvdcss right? yeah I just isntalled it before you started helping me
<blanky> lightbright: yeah
<ajulius> tritium i dont recall offhand
<dylan_> Brunellus, sorta
<Brunellus> dylan_, explain?
<lightbright> blanky: did you install all 12 files from the website?  inclusing the last xine one?
<jasonjdp> hmm, ive got xmss and it plays mp3s... but gxine doesnt... ;-(
<ecobuntu> angelp: hmm...that is a good question...what are you hoping to do with Ubuntu?
<tritium> ajulius: since other's aren't experiencing the problem, it's likely unique to your system
<ajulius> tritium:  Ubuntu is really a work in development tho, always improvements after each release
* dylan_ wants to know if he is losing out on anything by not using a more difficult distro of linux like slackware, gentoo or others....by using ubuntu, is dylan missing out on anything?
<Scorpio>  very sad, but i really hope leave from Windows
<lightbright> blanky: did you cghose GNOME Desktop Enviroment (universe) > totem-xine  ?
<angelp> ecobuntu: not much. XD i mostly just surf the internet and chat with people.
<blanky> lightbright: yes I already installed all 12 files
<ecobuntu> angelp: i have 3 partitions on my computer with 20gb.  I have 6 or so to Windows, Breezy, and Dapper
<blanky> I already had that installed lightbright, since I installed ubuntu
<tritium> ajulius: that's not the philosophy for stable releases
<lightbright> ajulius: really?
<geek_> anyone use Fluxbox?
<ecobuntu> angelp: well i would recommend just 10gb you can always change it later
<lightbright> blanky: now load Totem and it will run your DVD
<tritium> lightbright: no, the stable releases are better polished than he lets on
<angelp> ok
<tdn> erUSUL, ok. Is there any way to do a thing like that? To "upgrade" from Debian to Ubuntu?
<angelp> ecobuntu: so i just resize it to whatever i want, then . . . click on "unallocated" and make a new partition?
<ecobuntu> angelp: 10 is a nice number cause the OS is about 2gb and you have 8gb to play with
<lightbright> blanky:  IF you indeed didnt skip anything becayse you thought it was already installed, it will now work
<Brunellus> dylan_:  you're "losing" the opportunity to do a lot of hand configuration.
<lightbright> blanky:  but if you skipped anything I said because you assumed it was already on system it wont work :)
<dylan_> Brunellus, but im not losing out on not learning linux?
<blanky> yeah it's already installed bud, I checked in synaptic as well
<Brunellus> versus gentoo, you are also "losing" the joy of waiting days for stuff to compile
<blanky> no no, I made sure bud
<nollidj> is there any advice people have on getting an external usb wlan device to work?  i'm just plugging through what google gives me, but it's trying because i don't know if ndiswrapper will work or if i should try something else
<ecobuntu> angelp: yup i believe so
<lightbright> tritium: yeah thats what I thought too
<GreedyB> kinda funny the largest channels are Ubuntu and Debian
<Brunellus> dylan_:  linux is really linux.  how much you learn depends on you, rather than your distribution, really
<blanky> lightbright: so I run totem now right?
<angelp> ecobuntu thx. is it going to take al ong time; should ic lose my other programs?
<ecobuntu> angelp: or you could just resize it and leavethat extra space for a ubuntu installation and set up the partition then
<dylan_> Brunellus, how is that?
<lightbright> blanky: because it will delete Totem and install xine-totem
<erUSUL> tdn, i do not think so :(.
<tritium> GreedyB: why?
<ecobuntu> angelp: probably best to...how long will it take?
<Brunellus> you can learn as much or as little as you want.  all the same tools are available on ubuntu...
<lightbright> blanky: did you notice it said removing Totem?
<blanky> er, when I run xine-totem from command line it doesnt work
<Brunellus> but ubuntu does make a lot of tasks less time-consuming, like package management
<lightbright> blanky:  yeah, IF you indeed didnt skip anything becayse you thought it was already installed, it will now work
<GreedyB> cause they are similar
<angelp> ecobuntu: yeah, to resize the first one and then make the new one, how long will that take
<lightbright> blanky: co menu
<Brunellus> apt automatically resolves dependencies, which is a huge timesaver.
<ecobuntu> GreedyB: there the two best distributions that's why :)
<dylan_> Brunellus, yes, that is if the debian servers dont crash and lose all their dataq
<geek_> just got Fluxbox up and running the other day..i love it
<blanky> yeah I know
<lightbright> blanky: sound/video/totem
<geek_> soo customizable..its like too much freedom
<Brunellus> dylan_ I'm not expecting the world to end
<ecobuntu> angelp: i don't know, it shouldn't take too long
<lightbright> blanky: soundvideo/totem music player
<angelp> ecobuntu, ok; thanks for helping :D
<Brunellus> and even if they did, you'd still have all the GNU tools to build stuff yourself
<Brunellus> it would just take time
<lightbright> blanky: dont tell me you cant even load Totem :P
<blanky> but you said it'd be removed, also, in synaptic the totem dummy package is instlaled, but it's a dummy package so Im guessing it's not actual totem, so yeah totem-xine is installed
<dylan_> Brunellus, lol
<blanky> lightbright: yeah I know how to
<ecobuntu> no problem...any time you have a question this is the place to come :)
<lightbright> blanky: are you new to computers?
<blanky> no dude, I'm a programmer, I just didnt get this codec thing
<lightbright> blanky: why cant you then even load totem from menu? :)
<geek_> what languages you program in?
<blanky> lightbright: I was talking about something else, nevermind
<tdn> erUSUL, Ok. Why not? I mean, what would go wrong if I tried it?
<Stormx2> blanky: Programmer? http://pastebin.ca/29396 <-- It outputs nothing :'(
<lightbright> geek_: blank language ;)
<lightbright> blanky: did you load totem yet?
<Corin_777> hey
<blanky> lol
<Brunellus> dylan_:  trust me.  I'm a relative newbie on linux (running it only for about 11 months) and I have learnt a *lot* on ubuntu
<Corin_777> how easy is it to create a customised ubuntu install cd?
<Xanthos> hey all
<geek_> C++ is cool..but i wanna start learning some python i hear its pretty dope
<Brunellus> ubuntu enables my learning.
<dylan_> Brunellus, you could be learning a LOT more by using Slackware
<lightbright> blanky: load totem, chose movie and then play CD
<Stormx2> Brunellus: I've been running it for 3 weeks and I learnt a lot hehe ;-)
<blanky> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<blanky> look dude, I think libdvdcss never got registered
<blanky> as a codec
<lightbright> blanky:  did it play your DVD?
<blanky> (look above for error)
<lightbright> blanky: rofl
<blanky> dont worry I'll figure it out, thanks
<erUSUL> tdn, the packages are not the same on both distros you can end up with an unusable system. in warty it was possible iirci but not in breezy
<Brunellus> dylan_: yes, but I would also have a less useable system and a lot more headaches.  I actually *use* my computer for daily life and other things.  Linux isn't an end-in-itself all the time.
<blanky> but yeah, I'm still sure I must register libdvdcss somehow
<jasonjdp> hmm, ive got xmss and it plays mp3s... but gxine doesnt... ;-( they dont share codecs?
<lightbright> blanky: I knew you would skip something :)  how did I know?  because a know-it-all attidude skips steps :)
<blanky> gst-register-0.8 only registered gstreamer codecs
<lightbright> blanky: i cant help a person who doesnt listen :)
<Stormx2> jasonjdp: use bmp not xmms ;-)
<blanky> lightbright: I'm not a know-it-all lol, it's just that synaptic already said somet stuff were already intalled, so I didnt in stall them
<pztak> how long do you suppose it would take gparted to resize and create a new partition on a 200gb drive? it has been running now for a good 30 mins, and still doesnt show 'any progress' in the details section... will it just show once its done?
<blanky> lightbright: I was listening
<lightbright> blanky:  if you had have listened it would be working now P)  oh well your choise
<lightbright> brb food time
<tdn> erUSUL, hmm.... But would'nt it be possible to put warty sources in my sources.list, "upgrade" to Ubuntu warty, then put breezy sources in the sources.list and upgrade to Ubuntu breezy?
<Corin_777> how easy is it to create a customised ubuntu install cd?
<dylan_> Brunellus, Slackware is quite usable
<dylan_> Brunellus, and EXTREMELY stable and fast
<jasonjdp> well, i really wanna watch my xvid movies... but totem and gxine are messing up on the sound.... and gxine wont play mp3s for me while xmss will...
<angelp> ecobuntu, nothing happened. :S it said it was resizing it, but then when it was done it was the same size...
<Sarvell> can anyone tell me how to add a driver from tar
<lightbright> blanky lightbright: I'm not a know-it-all lol, it's just that synaptic already said somet stuff were already intalled, so I didnt in stall them <-- EXACTLY :)  as I told you, I KNEW you would skip some steps because you ASSUME!  if you knew it needs to install again for reasons I wont explain, because you dont listen
<lightbright> now brb, enjyoing food :)
<geek_> totem sucks
<erUSUL> tdn, is a long and painfull way and as i said i'm not sure if it's possible. why not reinstall?
<Brunellus> dylan_: I'm not knocking slackware.  my favorite livecd distro is actually SLAX, which is slackware based.  I just find that ubuntu/debian suit me better.
<blanky> lightbright: so you wanted me to uninstall them and then install them again? you never said that!
<tdn> erUSUL, I do not have a CD-set.
<dylan_> Brunellus, understandable....given that you know slackware a bit, can you help me find the msttcorefonts package?
<dylan_> in a tgz?
<Wondersaurus> I'm having a problem setting up my wireless connection with Ubuntu.  Currently, my wireless card is not connecting to my router.
<ecobuntu> angelp: strange
<tdn> Does Ubuntu have a net-install image. Debian got one.
<Wondersaurus> Could someone tell me how to handel that?
<Wondersaurus> Handle, I mean.
<Brunellus> I don't know jack about slackware packages, dylan_.  go ask them at #slackware and expect to get your ass kicked
<angelp> ecobuntu, so, what should i do :/
<fevoldj2> hi
* lightbright goes and enjoys his food while watching a DVD in Totem that works because I followed instructions humbly :)
<erUSUL> tdn, download an iso and burn it
<fevoldj2> What are some good media players that pla wma and mp3?
<Brunellus> slack users are generally less friendly than ubuntu users, I find.
<ecobuntu> angelp: is there a qtparted on the disk?
<blanky> whatever, I never blamed anything on you yet you get all pissed at me for not installing something that was already installed
<angelp> ecobuntu, i don't konw what that is.
<ecobuntu> angelp: similar program.  go to terminal and type qtparted
<CyberSlug> Has anyone here got Xorg 6.8.2 Composite extension working smoothly in Ubuntu?
<angelp> ecobuntu k
<ecobuntu> angelp: or you could try to resize it again.
<blanky> I even asked you, 'it's already installed', and you're like, 'okay'
<Scorpio> hey
<erUSUL> fevoldj2, xine for wma and rhythmbox or bmp for mp3
<tdn> erUSUL, hmm... Yeah... I would like to do that... But my net is really slow.
<Corin_777> how easy is it to create a customised ubuntu install cd?
<toresbe> hey guys
<fevoldj2> ok
<lightbright> blanky: why would I care? :)  nobody has power to upset me. I just simply tried to help YOU, and if it doesnt work because you cant follow instructions, then that doesnt upset me :)
<blanky> Corin_777: I dont know, but I'd really like to create my own LiveCD
<blanky> lightbright: you sure seem to show it
<Corin_777> blanky, me too
<Corin_777> :)
<toresbe> Hmm, I'm having a fairly frustrating problem with my webserver. I'm using PHP, and firefox wants to save all PHP files instead of opening them.
<blanky> :)
<angelp> ecobuntu: it says, 'command not found'.
<blanky> lightbright: I dont know why you have to rub it in, it's my 'mistake', like you say, you dont have to get all pissed
<blanky> I just simply followed common sense
<ecobuntu> angelp: ok
<lightbright> blanky: dont flatter yourself, you dont have power or ability to upset me :)  Im a proactive person who controls my own happiness, and people dont have power over me to control my mood :)
<CyberSlug> toresbe: Has apache got the php server extension installed?
<ecobuntu> angelp: try gparted again i guess
<toresbe> I've been told that parsed PHP files should be MIME type text/html, but it's application/x-httpd-php
<angelp> ok
<toresbe> CyberSlug: yeah
<blanky> lightbright: okay, whatever
<toresbe> libapache2-mod-php
<CyberSlug> toresbe: And loaded?
<toresbe> ...4
<erUSUL> tdn, if you make a net install you will be waiting forever too :(. i have 56 kbps modem too but persuade a friend of mine to dl the iso
<toresbe> CyberSlug: well, presumably...
<lightbright> blanky: you see in others what you see in yourself :)  you have upset yourself so you see in others what you see in YOU :)
<lightbright> blanky welcome to my exclusive ignore :)
<Scorpio>  hey, are you hear me?
<blanky> lightbright: I know how you're feeling right now, I've felt it before. You think you've wasted your time trying to help me, and before you began helping me you had the doubt that you thought I wouldnt follow directions, but I promise I did
<lightbright> brb
<Sarvell> anybody know how to install driver from tar.gz?
<CyberSlug> toresbe: Hmmm.... Can you send me your Httpd.conf?
<angelp> ecobuntu, it still didn't work. :-/
<toresbe> CyberSlug: with pleasure... hang on
<ecobuntu> angelp: you should go here http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<CyberSlug> Anyone managed to get the xorg Composite extension working smoothly in ubuntu?
<tdn> erUSUL, ok.
<ecobuntu> angelp: maybe there is a how-to on that site that will be more insightful than me
<blanky> lightbright: I'm not upset that it doesn't work, I like computers, eventually I'll find out how to get it to
<lightbright> blanky: ok np :)
<angelp> ecobuntu ok thank you
<tdn> erUSUL, but *does* Ubuntu have a net install image?
<ecobuntu> no problem...i am sorry i could be of help
<lightbright> blanky: start from scratch and try again :)
<toresbe> CyberSlug: http://toresbe.homelinux.org/httpd.txt
<blanky> I cant just start over from step 1? I remember the steps
<toresbe> CyberSlug: pardon, http://toresbe.homelinux.org:180/httpd.txt
<erUSUL> tdn, no afaik
<CyberSlug> toresbe: looking
<tdn> erUSUL, ok.
<lightbright> blanky: simply follow this http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<toresbe> CyberSlug: uh, and I'm an idiot, hang on
<geek_> blanky: what are you tryin to do?
<angelp> ecobuntu, hey, maybe i should unmount it?
<angelp> ecobuntu, how do you unmount a partition?
<blanky> get DVD's menus to render
<fevoldj2> what plugins do I need to get for mp3? None of my music apps work because they need plugins..
<blanky> *work
<ecobuntu> angelp: there should be an unmount command when you right click
<fevoldj2> It doesn't even specify what they're called
<toresbe> CyberSlug: pardon, http://toresbe.homelinux.org:180/httpd - that's the directory
<CyberSlug> Ok... lol
<lightbright> blanky: i followed the steps on that website exacrly, and all I can tell you is that DVD playes for me
<Corin_777> blanky, http://librenix.com/?inode=3608
<angelp> ecobuntu, it's disabled. :-/
<somerville32> lo
<lightbright> blanky: but I followed every single step to the letter
<lightbright> blanky:  thats all I can tell you :)
<somerville32> Hello
<somerville32> I'm back
<lightbright> somerville32: wb :)
<Shamus> Has anyone gotten Edubuntu Thin Client working?
<geek_> blanky: just give it time man..youll get it eventually
<CyberSlug> toresbe, Try simply uncommention : #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<somerville32> :)
<geek_> i usually do
<ecobuntu> angelp: are you click the fat32 partition or is it a ntfs partition?
<blanky> Corin_777: thanks dude!
<tdn> erUSUL, Ok. I'm downloading the image now. What program should I use to burn it with? (I only have console)
<blanky> geek_: yeah I hope so, thanks
<angelp> ecobuntu, im definitely clicking the ntfs partition
<Corin_777> blanky, np, looks a weird site though...
<toresbe> CyberSlug: if you look at http://toresbe.homelinux.org:180/httpd/mods-enabled/php4.conf it's uncommented there
<geek_> tdn..what image are you downloading?
<geek_> a .iso image?
<toresbe> CyberSlug: also doesn't work with apache 1.3
<nicolas_> hello
<CyberSlug> toresbe: Uncomment it in httpd.conf anyhow
<Corin_777> blanky, or http://www.linux-live.org/
<ecobuntu> angelp: highlight that partition then click the resize button at the top
<nicolas_> i need some help
<erUSUL> fevoldj2, gstreamer0.8-plugins
<erUSUL>   gstreamer0.8-plugins
<erUSUL> -multiverse
<angelp> ecobuntu, the ntfs one?
<toresbe> CyberSlug: but.. that's a placeholder page... look at it
<lightbright> blanky: be patient and be happy and always follow instructions to the letter, without missing a step :)  and you wll be just fine ;)
<ecobuntu> angelp: yes
<erUSUL> tdn, cdrecord
* lightbright gives blanky a hug :)
<angelp> ecobuntu thats what ive been doing :/
<ecobuntu> angelp: that's the one you want to resize
<ecobuntu> angelp: what do you have listed?
<tdn> geek_, The one in the url in this file http:///lhk.dk/u.txt (I do not have a clip board to paste the url, so it is in this file)
<CyberSlug> toresbe: Ok... Double checking
<jack|ass> Is there a way i can get GLX v2.0 for ubuntu breezy?
<blanky> lightbright: okay :)
<tdn> erUSUL, ok.
<nicolas_> I have a 5.1 sound card... ubuntu 5.04... and there are only 2 speakers playing
<lightbright> blanky: :)
<lightbright> blanky: have you tried vlc?
<Corin_777> if i have apache2 on a linux box, and a domain, how can i get the domain to work properly (i.e. with nameservers), not just forwarding?
<erUSUL> fevoldj2,  gstreamer0.8-plugins
<erUSUL> -multiverse i mean
<dr_willis> nicolas_,  ya got a 5.1 sound source?
<lightbright> blanky: tried playing your DVD with vlc?
<nicolas_> yeah
<blanky> vlc doesnt even say anything lol
<angelp> ecobuntu like, which partitions are listed?
<blanky> just like, stands there
<blanky> *points and laughs at vlc*
<dr_willis> nicolas_,  what is it? id never was able to find one to even test. :P
<lightbright> blanky: ok :)  tried kaffeine? :)
<ecobuntu> yes
<blanky> hey, you know in vlc
<tdn> geek_, is that ok?
<blanky> how you put file > open disc
<blanky> it asks for an MRL
<blanky> wth is that
<blanky> dvd://media/cdrom0 would be it?
<lightbright> blanky: forget vlc then for now, have you tried kaffeine?
<nicolas_> anyone know how to configure a 5.1 soundcard ?
<blanky> vlc might work, I'm probably just doing it wrong
<blanky> I dont think I have kaffeine, let me install it
<DiGiT79> hi! just a short question: reading the wiki there is shown that "xawtv" shall be available through apt... if i try "apt-get install xawtv" the program is not there....
<lightbright> blanky: forget vlc for now :)
<lightbright> blanky: install Kaffeine
<blanky> okay, still would like to know what an MRL is but w/e
<dr_willis> vlc dvd://
<blanky> yeah i instlaled it
<dr_willis> works for me.
<lightbright> blanky: and then open kaffine and open DVD and tell me what message you get
<devint> is there a gnome cdr tool that will allow me to burn iso images to a blank cd?
<rabeldable> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> I don't know, rabeldable
<erUSUL> !tell DiGiT79 about repos
<ecobuntu> angelp: how big is your harddrive?
<rabeldable> !cdr
<ubotu> rabeldable: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<allorder> I try to install something and i got this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<allorder> .  someone can help ?
<erUSUL> devint, gnomebaker
<blanky> lightbright: in the installation check, I got warnings/errors for the following:
<blanky> hey lightbright, are you registered? can I just pm you?
<ecobuntu> angelp: apparently it can't resize ntfs
<devint> ok
<lightbright> blanky: yes
<ecobuntu> i just found that on the internet
<Madpilot> devint: you can burn ISOs in Nautilus (the file manager) - works well
<devint> does anybody know that cdrecord doesn't work in breezy?
<lightbright> devint: it works well
<lightbright> blanky: you cant install kaffeine?
<angelp> ecobuntu oh
<allorder> I try to install something and i got this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. any idea ?
<erUSUL> allorder, install build-essential
<ecobuntu> angelp: can you run synaptic and install a package
<allorder> ok thx
<blanky> I installed it lightbright, but when you first run it, it gives you this 'check' thing
<angelp> ecobuntu, sure, if you tell me what that is and how i do it. :)
<ecobuntu> angelp: if you can install this package ntfsprogs
<lightbright> blanky: load Kaffine from menu
<blanky> I did, hey lightbright did you get my private message?
<ecobuntu> angelp: go to the terminal
<lightbright> yeah
<ecobuntu> angelp: type:  sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<DiGiT79> erUSUL, thnx!
<angelp> ok
<devint> is there a gnome shredder program? like a graphical interface to the coreutils 'shred' program or the 'wipe' program?
<ecobuntu> angelp: that worked?
<angelp> ecobuntu it didn't do anything :/
<ecobuntu> angelp: at all?
<erUSUL> DiGiT79, no problem
<Lenn> Anyone has an idea of what means the status 98 when starting cupds ? I got : "Child exited with status 98!" and it doesn't start...
<ecobuntu> angelp: not even an error?
<angelp> ecobuntu nope.... does terminal = command line?
<ecobuntu> yup
<angelp> yeah then
<erUSUL> Lenn, google for the error message
<pztak> does anyone know if it is possible to automatically execute a certain program when an ipod shuffle is plugged in (it automatically mounts to /media/ipod, so i assume there is some event handler already running...)
<ecobuntu> angelp: go to system -> administration -> synaptic
<devint> anybody know?
<ecobuntu> angelp: click 'searc' type ntfsprogs
<angelp> ...oh.
<angelp> ecobuntu, someone in another channel told me to open it from the command line, and i got this:
<angelp> Root privileges are required for running GParted
<angelp> Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it.
<ecobuntu> angelp: ok...type sudo gparted (at a terminal)
<nalioth> angelp: type in your terminal, "sudo gparted" and be careful what you do with it
<ecobuntu> angelp: but i dont' think it will work
<lightbright> angelp: ;)
<erUSUL> angelp, sudo gparted
<Lenn> erUSUL : I'm trying on google, but the only match I found for the moment was people getting no answer to their problem, or people that solved their problem without knowing how
<pztak> heh, i have gparted running right now, it better work
<ecobuntu> i don't think gparted will resize ntfs only vfat
<ecobuntu> ntfsresize will though
<Stormx2> Glade? What can that do in terms of GUI?
<pztak> ecobuntu, do you know how long it usually takes it to resize? just ballpark figure.. ? couple of hrs?
<pztak> it has been running for quite some time now
<ecobuntu> pztak: should take long i would imagine
<pztak> and i wish it was more verbose, i have no idea what's going on..
<Lenn> another symptom is that I get "connection refused" when I try to open the web interface
<tryingsomething> anyone happen to have a linksys wrt54gs running 3rd party firmware?
<ecobuntu> pztak: run it from terminal and then you can see verbosity
<u-sun_> hello - i tried to upgrade to breezy, but somehow the upgrade... didn't complete
<u-sun_> so now i get raw blank screen
<u-sun_> with login and password
<Wondersaurus> I'm asking again, could someone help me with this?  My wireless card is functional, but is not connecting to my router.  Are there any fixes for this that I am overlooking?
<u-sun_> it doesn't go anywhere
<u-sun_> how do i perform a recovery?
<tryingsomething> do you have any encryption on?
<erUSUL> u-sun, run again sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<u-sun_> on the blank screen?
<pztak> ecobuntu, i don't suppose i should stop it now though, since it's already running..
<Wondersaurus> No encryption.
<tryingsomething> you have it set for dhcp?
<u-sun_> its a black screen
<Wondersaurus> Yep.
<tryingsomething> what does your ip say for your wlan0?
<tryingsomething> ifconfig
<gnomefreak> is there a resume program or app for ubuntu?
<ecobuntu> pztak: no i would advise against that :)
<somerville32> gnomefreak: resume program?
<devint> does anybody think ubuntu will support reiser4 one of these days?
<gnomefreak> yes i cant find resume templets is Oo
<devint> if ubuntu supported reiser4 it would be god
<somerville32> gnomefreak: I
<somerville32> 'm not sure
<Wondersaurus> iwconfig reports that the MAC address of the router is 00:00:00:00:00:00.  iwconfig says the IP address is...
<Wondersaurus> I can't tell.
<gnomefreak> ok ty somerville32
<tryingsomething> well it shouldnt matter if its wlan0 or eth0
<tryingsomething> as long as its refering to the right device
<tryingsomething> does it have an ip ?
<Wondersaurus> None listed.
<Wondersaurus> Certain of it.
<circa1974> QUESTION: my windows are grouping in the taskbar.  does anyone know how to make that stop?
<devint> Wondersaurus: what's your card?
<erUSUL> u-sun, you've said that it has a login and password get to the shell and continue with the upgrade
<Wondersaurus> Broadcom.
<sunsun> erUSUL, hi, i upgraded dist-upgrade, but i get Unmet dependencies, try using -f
<sunsun> erUSUL, what now!
<Wondersaurus> I've gotten it to be recognized and all, and to work on a wired connection with ndiswrapper but not the wired.
<devint> is it on the right channel? access mode (i.e. Managed)? speed (i.e. 11M)?
<Wondersaurus> Wireless.  Bleh.
<Wondersaurus> It's managed right.
<Hostile> Ok something is using my soundcard therefor I can't listen to music, how do I tell what is using it?
<devint> you can try manually entering the mac address with `iwconfig wlan0 ap ...`
<Wondersaurus> It's on Mode:Managed, speed is 54 mb/s and where do I check channel?
<sunsun> erUSUK, well i did the dist-upgrade, but its not going anywhere
<Wondersaurus> I know it's supposed to be six.
<lightbright> blanky: yiu there?
<tryingsomething> what brand is the router?
<sunsun> erUSUL, well i did the dist-upgrade but its not going anywher
<Wondersaurus> Linksys/
<tryingsomething> should be 6 i think
<Wondersaurus> I can check the router's settings.
<tryingsomething> well ok
<erUSUL> sunsun, try with -f 'apt-get -f dist-upgrade'
<Wondersaurus> Says the channel is 6, do I need to check that the computer is looking at the same channel?
<angelp> what is the keyboard shortcut for copy & paste on this????
<blanky> yeah lightbright
<gnomefreak> ctrl+c cut and cntl+v paste
<lightbright> blanky: you DID ALSO type: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<lightbright> blanky: didnt you? :)
<sunsun> erUSUL, cool thks lifesaver
<tryingsomething> um i dunno - i dont have it all in my head at the moment
<sunsun> erUSUL, and do i restart afterwards/
<Wondersaurus> Fair enough.  Also, not permitted to change the AP.
<erUSUL> sunsun, no problem
<sunsun> erUSUL - is there more to be done, or is this finished??
<angelp> gomefreak, is ctrl-c cut or copy?
<tryingsomething> http://hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Wireless.html
<Wondersaurus> Looked through it.  Didn't find much helpful.
<sunsun> erUSUL, i got E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tga> does anyone know of a console calendaring app?
<erUSUL> sunsun, i can not know run apt-get dist-upgrade until evrething is installed correctly then reboot
<erUSUL> everything*
<erUSUL> tga, cal
<_rednektek_> have a question for someone
<ecobuntu> erUSUL: you should run apt-get upgrade first then apt-get dist-upgrade
<tga> erUSUL, funny
<gnomefreak> its copy angelp
<angelp> oh
<Sanne> tga: or ncal also
<blanky> lightbright is mean
<lightbright> Seveas: hello :)
<erUSUL> ecobuntu, why?
<ecobuntu> cause of dependencies
<matsavhalev> woohoo freenx is working !
<erUSUL> ecobuntu, can you elaborate? i do not see your point
<Stormx2> *sigh* I just met up with someone I last saw 3 years ago. I was on his forums, and Now we're on the ubuntu forums. Small world, eh?
<stvn> paupers
<lightbright> Stormx2: yeah :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %stvn!*@*]  by Seveas
<sunsun> what is the command for reboot?
<_rednektek_> can someone answer a question for me???
<b_e_n_z> sunsun, reboot
<ecobuntu> because of the way packages get installed...apt-get upgrade installs the ones that should be installed first then apt-get dist-upgrade installs the ones that depend on the former
<sunsun> b_e_n_z
<sunsun> this
<sunsun> thanks
<erUSUL> ecobuntu, i have dist-upgraded from warty to hoary and from there to breezy without problems
<sunsun> erUSUL, thks i didnt do the dist-upgrade properly from the interface
<erUSUL> ecobuntu, i have never used upgrade i always use dist-upgrade to mantain my system up to date no problems whatsoever
<Greves> can anyone help? i followed the wiki for adding repositories, and am getting an error "Couldn't stat source package list"
<_rednektek_> where do I set the root password in "breezy"
<_jason> ubotu, tell _rednektek_ about sudo
<davfigue> do you really need to set a root password ?
<erUSUL> !tell _rednektek_ about sudo
<ecobuntu> well to keep it update to date you should just be using upgrade not dist-upgrade...man apt
<lightbright> erUSUL: wouldnt it be easier to install fresh breezy?
<erUSUL> Greves, what ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list says??
<matsavhalev> _rednektek_ if you really need to sudo passwd root . . . but use sudo for most admin tasks instead with your user password thats how it works in ubuntu
<lightbright> ecobuntu: yeah true
<Urthmover> how do I install nagios on breezy? anyone have documentation?
<erUSUL> lightbright, the whole point of apt is to not have to fresh install
<matsavhalev> has anyone got XDMCP working in breezy?
<Greves> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1772 2005-11-19 19:33 /etc/apt/sources.list
<lightbright> erUSUL: upgrade is not to upgrade from versions
<lightbright> erUSUL: if you have a sepereate partion for /home. you can install breezy from CD and still have system as same
<newen> hi
<erUSUL> ecobuntu, dist-upgrade is a cleverer version of upgrade
<Urthmover> does anyone even know what nagios is?
<newen> I wonder if someone has noticed that the keyboard switcher doesn't work in gnome
<ecobuntu> no
<Urthmover> lol
<Urthmover> and I' thought I was a n99b
<Urthmover> lol
<lightbright> erUSUL: does dist-upgrade replace upgrade totally?
<erUSUL> lightbright, and in every fresh install i have to reinstall all the apps i have been installing all over again
<lightbright> erUSUL: where are all your apps installed to?
<Greves> there is nothing in this folder
<Greves> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/
<matsavhalev> erUSUL: i think you can use apt-get to update to breezy
<davfigue> please, does anybody know a good tutorial for setting up my wireless lan ?
<Greves> but that is where the sources.list file points
<lightbright> erUSUL: where are all your apps installed to?  what part of the system and what folder?
<nickrud> Greves, there are no backports yet, that's a placeholder for later
<erUSUL> lightbright, i trying to say that i have more apps installed than the ones that a tipical fresh install would instal
<crimsun> (there actually are backports now)
<nickrud> really...
<crimsun> yes, the vlc backport was built earlier today.
<dummkauf> Im trying to download ubuntu what is the difference between ubuntu-server, breezy, dapper, hoary, etc....
<erUSUL> lightbright, so if i do every new version a fresh install i have to install again all the apps i have installed before
<aru> anyone know anything about the Disks Manager program?
<misfit_toy> crimsun vlc without ugly "old" gtk?
<crimsun> yes.
<misfit_toy> wahoo
<misfit_toy> finally, thanks
<lightbright> erUSUL: so im asking, where does ubuntu install all your apps?  not in your /home?
<Seveas> lightbright, no
<Seveas> in your /
<erUSUL> lightbright, no it install files all over the place under /usr
<lightbright> Seveas: ah ok!  so I created a seperate partion for /home so if I ever need to fresh install up upgrade!  I guess that was a waste of time then :P
<Seveas> lightbright, upgrades don't mean reinstall :)
<lightbright> erUSUL: so could I backup my /usr and keep my /home part and then install fresh Ubunt and copy across ./usr?
<monkey-> whats happened to java-package? The wiki and docs refer to it, yet I can install it :/
<erUSUL> ecobuntu, i will continue to use dist-upgrade you can use upgrade if you feel is more correct...
<aru> basicly what I did was use Disks Manager to format one of my drives and set the access path to /home/aru/ogg now when I click enable then go to the ogg folder and try to copy something to it, it tells me I don't have access to it
<lightbright> Seveas: you know what I mean?  uld I backup my /usr and keep my /home part and then install fresh Ubunt and copy across /usr to new Ubuntu install and have it running with old config and old apps?
<sunsun> crimsun, where do we find the vlc backport
<SEJeff> lightbright: You don't want to copy /usr if you reinstall. Different versions are not guaranteed to keep binary compatibility
<erUSUL> lightbright, no
<Orborde> Should I modprobe -r drm before modprobe fglrx ?
<lightbright> SEJeff: ah i see thats too bad
<sunsun> erUSUL, what is the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade
<lightbright> erUSUL: so the only solutions is to keep dist-upgrading?
<SEJeff> lightbright: keep /home on a different partition and that will keep most app settings.
<jasonjdp> how do i find gcc in aptitude to uninstall it? i wanna go to a different version
<SEJeff> lightbright: yes
<Sanne> dummkauf: you might want to read this and the sub-points, should answer most questions: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<erUSUL> aru, it is a fat partition?
<nickrud> crimsun, where are they hiding
<aru> apparently I don't have write permissions to that drive, yet I don't know how to set it so I do
<jrsims> YO! How's it going? I need some help installing a GTK theme file. How do I install these?
<aru> it's ext3
<SEJeff> jrsims: Open up the theme manager and drag the file onto it
<angelp> ok, so, apparently i have to upgrade libparted and gparted....how wuold i go about doing that?
<erUSUL> lightbright, to mantain everything almost as you have it? yes
<lightbright> SEJeff: I have hda3 as /home. but and if my hda1 crashes or gets wiped, I can reinstall breeze and have system run as before?  Yet I would lose all new apps that I had installed?
<nickrud> jrsims, open system-preferences-themes, and drag the downloaded theme onto the window
<jrsims> Ok!
<SEJeff> lightbright: You would lose all additional apps you installed before, yes
<SEJeff> lightbright: But the main system doesn't change much
<lightbright> SEJeff: hmm ok thanks
<Greves> nickrud, so if i uncheck the backports, i won't be missing out on any package repositories?
<LeeJunFan> so what exactly does the DVD.iso include? can't be all of universe can it?
<lightbright> SEJeff: ok
<SEJeff> lightbright: And it's a simple apt-get or point click in synaptic away
<spencerk> can someone help me get jack running? "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory"
<lightbright> SEJeff: I guess I could make a folder and rsync the whole drive to it as  backup :)
<aru> so I can't change that drive to where I can write to it?
<jrsims> SEJeff: ok, it's not your normal GTK theme file. It's a GTK config file.
<SEJeff> jrsims: put it as ~/.gtkrc
<nickrud> Greves, none of the important ones; backports used to be kinda flaky sometimes, maybe this iteration will be better.
<jrsims> SEJeff: what'll that do?
<dummkauf> Sanne: ok thanks....new to Ubuntu...just used to other distros
<SEJeff> lightbright: Use this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/sbackup/
<lightbright> SEJeff: ok ty
<aru> !permissions
<erUSUL> aru, edit your fstab file and add something like 'defaults,user' in the 4th field of the line afecting the partition
<ubotu> aru: I haven't a clue
<spencerk> anybody familiar with jack?
<crimsun> nickrud: when they're built and OK'd, they'll be in breezy-backports
<dummkauf> sane: the ubuntu website doesn't really explain the diffs???
<dummkauf> or im just blind
<nickrud> crimsun, that's good to hear
<crimsun> spencerk: lsmod|grep ^snd_seq
<aru> erUSUL, that disk isnt listed in fstab
<cucumberjohn> Hi I need some help on setting up my screen resolution
<cucumberjohn> I am new to Ubuntu
<nickrud> lightbright, sbackup (if it's the one I'm using) is in the universe repository
<lightbright> SEJeff: what I am doing is I created 2 partisions on my hdb.  Then I am going to rsync the whole hda1 to hdb1 and hda2 to hdb2, and if something goes wrong, I simply rsynv back and restore :)
<erUSUL> aru, ?? well add it to fstab to get it mounted at boot
<erUSUL> !tell cucumberjohn about fixres
<spencerk> crimsun, no response to that, does that mean i have no drivers installed?
<aru> hmm
<lightbright> nickrud: Im going to rsync the whole partitions to another hard drive, my hdb :)
<cucumberjohn> fixres?
<lightbright> nickrud:  if I ever need to, I simply rsync back and restore
<crimsun> spencerk: then load it.
<Sanne> dummkauf: "Releases" explains Warty, Hoary and Breezy (Breezy is the lastest, you will want that one)
<nickrud> I saw, but, what if your ps fries both drives?
<erUSUL> cucumberjohn, read what ubotu told you
<spencerk> crimsun, how do i do that
<crimsun> spencerk: sudo modprobe snd-seq
<Belgain> hi there, i've got a slight problem when running a headless ubuntu system: the desktop resolution gets defaulted to 640x480 when connecting in VNC...
<lightbright> nickrud: ps?
<nickrud> lightbright, power supply
<dummkauf> Sanne -- so then whats the diff between Ubuntu-Server and normal ubuntu??
<spencerk> thank you
<lightbright> nickrud: well if that happens either way you are gone :)
<Belgain> i think this is because no monitor is detected at boot, and therefore ubuntu uses failsafe settings
<lightbright> nickrud: even sbackup wont help you then
<cucumberjohn> I apologize.  I can't find what ubotu wrote
<Belgain> how can i get VNC server to give me a 1280x1024 desktop?
<nickrud> lightbright, no, sbackup can arrange for writing backups to a dvd/cd overnight. Improves your odds.
<spencerk> crimsun, Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko': No such file or directory
<erUSUL> dummkauf, ubuntu-server does not install ubuntu-desktop only the base system no X
<spencerk> what does that mean?
<aru> what do I want, just defaults under options?
<Sanne> dummkauf: on the page "Applications" is a part about the server version, it's, well, for when you want to set up a server instead of a desktop system.
<crimsun> spencerk: did you mess with ALSA at all?
<ryufreak> !partition
<ubotu> No idea, ryufreak
<spencerk> not sure
<lightbright> nickrud: I dont have a dvd writer :(
<dummkauf> erUSUL -- thanks just thats the only diff then??
<crimsun> spencerk: ..."not sure"?
<ryufreak> !delete partition
<ubotu> ryufreak: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nickrud> lightbright, read about sbackup, it implements a tried and true backup system.
<spencerk> ive been trying to install it, so maybe i messed with something i shouldnt have
<erUSUL> aru, defaults,<your user> as you are mounting it under your home
<lightbright> nickrud: but I have a 3rd hard drive that is able to pull put off the front
<erUSUL> dummkauf, yes afaik
<dummkauf> Sanne -- yeah I guessed that much....I was more curious about how it was setup differently and what packages are included on the install cd
<spencerk> crimsun, ive also been trying oss or souncore
<crimsun> oh god.
<nickrud> lightbright, so, backup to it and pull it often :)
<spencerk> would they be easier?
<crimsun> what cpu are you using?
<nickrud> think of it as a big tape drive
<spencerk> athlon
<Sanne> dummkauf: ah, ok :) I believe I read that it comes with the typical web server applications, apache, mysql, php things like that.
<crimsun> sudo aptitude install linux-k7
<crimsun> then reboot
<spencerk> ok
<spencerk> thank you,
<lightbright> nickrud: i have 3 hard drives!  1 is internal and other 2 that can be pulled out of front of system unit!  So I can rsync by whole hda to hdb, and then place my other hard drive in and then copy hdb to hda!  then pull out and put in original hda :)  and store the other one in my drawrer :)  ahh i like that idea :)
<Belgain> so any ideas about setting res for ubuntu when no monitor is connected?
<eliphas_> how can I make direct rendering working please?
<lightbright> nickrud: :)
<nickrud> lightbright, there are nearly as many backup strategies as there are systems; as long as the backup has integrity, the method is by preference
<erUSUL> eliphas_, what graphic card?
<dummkauf> Sanne -- ok...think I got this figured out.........if there are any developers here, including readme files on the file servers explaining whats where is really nice to have
<eliphas_> ati radeon mobility 7500
<dummkauf> just my 2 cents anyway
<crimsun> dummkauf: huh?
<angelp> can someone help me upgrade gparted/parted?
<erUSUL> eliphas_, using ati drivers??
<eliphas_> yes
<Greves> how can i enable the ability to "su" in a terminal?
<erUSUL> !tell eliphas_ about ati
<lightbright> nickrud: yeah rsync seems very reliable
<dummkauf> crimsum -- most distros have readme files along with the ISO and torrent files on the server explaining what the differenes are.....just handy to have around to save time googling the net for answeres
<spencerk> crimsun, is this compiling a new kernel? what is this doing, i dont understand this stuff...
<beezly> Greves: try using sudo instead
<nickrud> Greves, you can get the same functionality with sudo [-i|-s] 
<eliphas_> thanks erUSUL
<beezly> !tell GregAsche about sudo
<erUSUL> eliphas_, no problem
<beezly> argh
<beezly> !tell Greves  about sudo
<zorba64> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tlhiv> hi folks ... i'm a gentoo user and i've heard alot of hype about Ubuntu ... can someone tell me an advantage that Ubunutu has over Gentoo other than binaries packages as opposed to source compilation?
<lightbright> nickrud:  rsync -ravlpogtDH --progress --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/proc / /mnt
<Sanne> dummkauf: yes, readmes would be nice.
<runedude3> hello
<zorba64> tlhiv: try it for yourself
<nickrud> tlhiv, what other advantage can outweigh that ;)
<beezly> tlhiv: the main advantage i found is that "it just works"
<runedude3> can ubuntu read/write to UFS partitions?
<aru> is there a way to reload fstab or do I have to reboot?
<lightbright> if you want to install multiple files with aptitide is it: simething like: sudo aptitude install kpdf && korganizer && kpf && kpersonalizer
<runedude3> aru - yea, do mount -a
<lightbright> use the && ?
<tlhiv> beezly: meaning what?  gentoo does too once it's installed
<crimsun> spencerk: no, it's installing a more suitable kernel for your cpu
<erUSUL> aru, sudo mount -a
<beezly> tlhiv: mmm, yes - "once it's installed" - and assuming you have selected all the correct options for your hardware and the software set up you want etc
<aru> lame
<beezly> runedude: yes it will
<erUSUL> lightbright, no simple spaces betwen package names
<spencerk> and this kernel has alsa?
<tlhiv> beezly: ok ... well i'll have to chat more about this later ... i gotta run for now
<tlhiv> thanx
<crimsun> spencerk: all the kernels have ALSA.
<EloraKun> Hey guys. Is it sensible installing 2 different distros sharing a /home mount? (Breezy + Mandriva 2006)
<JanC_spurt> tlhiv: meaning: ubuntu works about 3 days earlier than gentoo?  ;-)
<spencerk> cool.
<lightbright> erUSUL: so: sudo aptitude install kpdf korganizer kpf kpersonalizer  ?
<beezly> EloraKun: yeah - that shouldn't be a problem
<nollidj> what is the recommended location for putting arguments to modules when they are inserted?  /etc/modules.conf, somewhere in /etd/modules.d/ , or elsewhere?
<Sanne> dummkauf: in the ftp directories where the iso files are, there are also files with the extension .list, they list the packages in the isos, might give you an idea.
<lightbright> erUSUL: is that what uou mean?
<beezly> EloraKun: you /might/ have some problems with some applications - if they do nasty things with different version of their config files for example, but Iit should work ok
<dummkauf> Elorakun -- yeah....shouldn't be an issue
<EloraKun> I'm afraid of conflicts between programs versions configuration
<zorba64> EloraKun: that will work...be an idea to use different sign-in names
<nickrud> nollidj, in /etc/modules.d , create your own file
<beezly> EloraKun: well, i've done it before and it's never been a problem, but it *could* be in theory
<EloraKun> So just use different users and everything should be smooth, righ?
<nollidj> nickrud: thanks.  no equivalent to modconf or any other distributions' module-handling tools?
<crimsun> modconf is deprecated.
<dummkauf> Sanne -- yeah....I was more referring to explaining what breezy is and so on and so forth.......just throwing my 2 cents in on the issue....its not that big of a deal
<GregAsche> I'm getting a static type thing whenever I play a .wmv file, the sound is fine but the video is weird... anyone know how to fix this?
<zorba64> EloraKun: yep...have done it before with different id's with no probs
<lokm> hi there...I built up a server on ubuntu... i need use more IPs per one network interface... so I used ifconfig for set this... it works ok but after reboot it's default again... do u know how to save that? pls...
<angelp> can someone help me upgrade gparted/ parted?
<EloraKun> Ok. I'll give it a try now with eLive... Just will have to paste a whole lotta  configuration files...
<beezly> lokm: try "man interfaces"
<nickrud> nollidj, no, it seems modconf is going the way of the dodo, and /etc/modules is depreciated.
<EloraKun> Thanks!
<lokm> beezly: i will thx
<beezly> lokm: the file you need to edit is /etc/network/interfaces
<lokm> beezly: okie :)
<nollidj> nickrud, thanks... i'm showing my age...
<beezly> wooo - today is my birthday :)
<matsavhalev> happy birthday
<angelp> happy birthday beezly
<aaarg> happy bday
<beezly> thanks all :)
<Sanne> dummkauf: Ah, I see. Well, I found the ubuntu page answered my questions fairly well when I was looking for info...
<rixth> Are wildcards allowed in the hosts file?
<beezly> rixth: no
<rixth> That would make me life a lot easier :( oh well.
<matsavhalev> how do i switch between gdm and kdm easily?
<aru> so in the file browser, how do I get the little lock off of the directory I mounted my new hdd to?
<dell500> what's a good ipod manager?
<dell500> besides gtkpod
<nickrud> nollidj, and, I think hotplug is going away too ....
<Delvien> somehow i managed to execute ssh -X root@localhost without using a terminal ( made a hotbutton and pressed it by accident (forgot to press run in terminal) and i am now running linux as root, anyone know how to go back to my regular user privlegas?
<angelp> can someone please help me upgrade gparted/ parted :-/
<matsavhalev> Delvien: exit maybe?
<nickrud> Delvien, in a terminal? exit?
<aru> /dev/hdc1       /home/aru/ogg  ext3    rw,user,exec    0       0 <- shouldnt that work?
<ispiked> does ubuntu call `iwevent' when one does ifup or ifdown?
<zorba64> angelp: what is the upgrade prob u have?
<erUSUL> angelp, sudo apt-get update gparted parted
<Delvien> when i do things in the desktop environment it pops up with wierd windows ive never seen before
<angelp> thank you erusul
<matsavhalev> can anyone help with switching from gdm to kdm or vice versa
<Delvien> i have no terminals open... atm
<erUSUL> aru, yes it should work change user with the name of your user
<angelp> erusul, "E: The update command takes no arguments
<angelp> "
<Vertigo> anyone offer some user experiences with both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<zorba64> matsavhalev: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<erUSUL> angelp, sudo apt-get upgrade gparted parted sorry
<matsavhalev> thx zorba64
<nickrud> angelp, do apt-cache policy gparted first, see if there is something to upgrade to?
<zorba64> matsavhalev: np
<aru> so theres still a lock on the ogg directory
<matsavhalev> Vertigo: i tried both found that they best for me was to install ubuntu and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for the best of bith worlds
<angelp> nickrud, there is, i've been to the website
<erUSUL> aru, have you changed the user??
<Vertigo> matsavhalev, ok cool maybe i'll do the same.
<aru> just tried that
<nickrud> angelp, then, you'll have to compile it, unless it makes it to backports some day.
<angelp> ok, erusul, it said 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed...?
<angelp> what
<erUSUL> angelp, there is no new version aviable
<matsavhalev> Vertigo: had some problems with kubuntu last time i tried it, but the same version of ubuntu with kde worked nicely so ive stuck with that. I use kde mostly
<erUSUL> angelp, you are up to date
<angelp> the website says theres a new one
<zorba64> angelp: why do u need to upgrade it?
<angelp> zorba64, because its not working
<angelp> someone in #gparted told me to upgrade
<nickrud> angelp, ubuntu does not update applications, except semi-yearly
<erUSUL> aru, change the user then umount the partition an then do mount -a and try again
<turix> i need help to play mp3 files
<nollidj> nickrud: ???
<Vertigo> matsavhalev, i use win xp pro daily and am dual booting w/ ubuntu now. using gnome currently and feel like the look is not as bright. im thinking i might like kde. haven't used kde since way back with mandrake 9.
<Sanne> angelp: if the website has a new version, it doesn't mean that it's already in Ubuntu's package repositories yet.
<zorba64> angelp: fair enuff...have you tried removing and reinstalling?
<nollidj> nickrud: i guess i'll stay tuned as the situation develops
<turix> how do i install the mp3coder?
<nickrud> nollidj, stable releases, twice a year :)
<erUSUL> !tell turix about mp3
<angelp> sanne, ok, so then how do i install from the ewbsite?
<zorba64> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<angelp> zorba64: no not yet; i dont know how to install anything
<turix> !tell
<dreadnought> what do i do when this happens in totem -This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available- and the speakers r in
<nickrud> turix, you're trying to encode mp3's from your cd's?
<Vertigo> dreadnought, another frontier dsl user eh
<dreadnought> yea howd u knmow
<turix> no i just cant play them
<dreadnought> my logiun
<matsavhalev> Vertigo: you can just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in your ubuntu, I think you will be pleasantly suprised KDE has moved on quickly the last few years. I find gnome less intuitive
<aru> I still dont have permission to use my new hdd, rock
* erUSUL goes to bed yawnnnn! g'night to you all
<ecobuntu> Vertigo: are you canadian?
<Sanne> angelp: you would need to compile it from source then, but better others help you with that, because I'm not on Ubuntu yet.
<Vertigo> ecobuntu, um no
<turix> nickrud, just wonder what codec i must install
<Vertigo> matsavhalev, yeah im definately going to give it a look
<angelp> sanne: ok. i have been using windows for 10 years. i don't even know what "compile it from source" means.
<nickrud> turix, sudo apt-get install beep-media-player and gstreamer0.8-mad ; beep-media-player is nice, and the gstreamer is for rhythmbox
<ecobuntu> you just said 'eh'
<aru> man, this is stupid
<dreadnought> what do i do when this happens in totem -This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available- and the speakers r in
<Vertigo> dreadnought, it tells you when you first sign on
<dreadnought> yea i no
<Vertigo> ex.)  dreadnought (n=andrew@170-100-238-52.dsl1.glv.ny.frontiernet.net) has joined #ubuntu
<dreadnought> ok so what do i do
<turix> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<turix> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<turix> "
<Sanne> angelp: then I would recommend to not start with this, if you can avoid it.
<sunsun> hi... i have dist-upgrade to breezt
<sunsun> breezy
<sunsun> and... now i can't get out of the shell
<turix> nickrud, when will it be available?
<nickrud> turix, first, don't paste :) and second, you have synaptic open
<angelp> sanne: so....i'm screwed?
<sunsun> its definitely upgraded... to breezy
<turix> ok w8
<Sanne> angelp: why do you need to upgrade the application?
<angelp> sanne: because it is not working and this guy on #gparted told me to upgrade and see if it worked
<nickrud> turix, you should step through wiki.ubuntu.com ; it will help you enable playing all the media that ubuntu can.
<Brunellus> sunsun:  sudo apt-get -f install
<nickrud> *wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  turix
<ecobuntu> angelp: install ntfsprogs
<Sanne> angelp: maybe somebody here who's on Ubuntu could help with your problem your version of the program has now.
<angelp> ecobuntu: did it; still not wroking...
<sunsun> Brunellus, will this bring me to the GUI
<ecobuntu> angelp: run ntfsresize
<mahangu> how can I check the md5 of a file?
<ecobuntu> at terminal
<sunsun> Brunellus, i want to get out of the shell and back to my desktop environemnet
<sunsun> hello
<nickrud> mahangu, md5sum <file>
<zorba64> angelp: what is gparted not letting you do?
<mahangu> sunsun, alt+f7
<Brunellus> sunsun:  you can't get to the gui because the gui is broken.  apt-get -f install will try to fix any packages that didn't upgrade cleanly in the initial upgrade
<mahangu> nickrud, thanks, had forgotten the syntax :)
<angelp> zorba64, resize a partition
<Brunellus> sunsun: I had the same problem
<angelp> ecobuntu, ok, now what
<dreadnought> is there nothing i can do about thiis
<ecobuntu> angelp: i don't know...all i know is it's a program to resize ntfs partitions...isn't it a gui?
<dreadnought> what do i do when this happens in totem -This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available- and the speakers r in
<angelp> ecobuntu no....it has this list of like commands and stuff...
<nickrud> dreadnought, what kind of file are you trying to play?
<ecobuntu> oh
<ecobuntu> hold on
<turix> "Couldn't find beep-media.player"
<zorba64> angelp: what sort of partition? /dev/hda?
<purplefeltangel> zorba64...uhhh... i dont know.
<purplefeltangel>     -i, --info             Estimate the smallest shrunken size supported
<purplefeltangel>     -s, --size SIZE        Resize volume to SIZE[k|M|G]  bytes
<purplefeltangel>     -n, --no-action        Do not write to disk
<purplefeltangel>     -f, --force            Force to progress (DANGEROUS)
<purplefeltangel>     -P, --no-progress-bar  Don't show progress bar
<purplefeltangel>     -v, --verbose          More output
<purplefeltangel>     -V, --version          Display version information
<purplefeltangel>     -h, --help             Display this help
<purplefeltangel> oops :/
<turix> nickrud, no 'sudocommand' seems to work properly
<nickrud> turix, beep-media-player (and do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled)
<zorba64> purplefeltangel: dont paste...u will get kicked
<mahangu> purplefeltangel, pastebin
<purplefeltangel> zorba64 iw as trying to do it into a private message
<turix> what is that?
<dreadnought> nickrud mp3
<mahangu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<zorba64> !pastebin
<sunsun> Brunellus, ok, i have done this, and now i reboot
<mahangu> nickrud, how can I compare the md5sums of two files?
<nickrud> dreadnought, go to wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , and do the first step there
<egon_spengler> Quick Q. What is the channel for the dapperdrake flight 1
<sunsun> Brunellus, booting the kernel, hope it works
<ecobuntu> what happens if you type partman at the command?
<nickrud> mahangu, I just eyeball the beginning and ends of the md5sums :)
<sunsun> Brunellus, so if it doesn't work , waht do i do next
<zorba64> purplefeltangel: have you tried running, sudo gparted from a terminal?
<purplefeltangel> zorba64, uh, i think so
<sunsun> i still get the shell, any suggestionS?
<zorba64> purplefeltangel: go try it now
<mahangu> nickrud, yeah figured id do that too :)
<nickrud> mahangu, odds seem good, don't they ;)
<purplefeltangel> zorba64 it just opened gparted
<Greves> how do i add multiverse repository? the wiki doesn't work when i follow it
<zorba64> purplefeltangel: good, how many partitions do you have?
<purplefeltangel> zorba64 2
<dreadnought> nickrud it worked before maybe my speakers broke
<mahangu> nickrud, i guess I can use a combination of grep too, if im _really_ anal about it
<nickrud> Greves, the simple way, is to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , and add multiverse to each line that has universe in it.
<sunsun> Brunellus, i have apt-get -f installe
<zorba64> purplefeltangel: which one do you want to resize? and make sure you unmount it
<sunsun> but... i get an error
<sunsun> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code()
<nickrud> mahangu, for me, figuring that out would take more work than eyeballing 50 md5sums, lol
<sunsun> someone tell me howi fix the gui??
<Greves> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> Greves, np
<mahangu> sunsun, it sounds like your package manager is borked
<sunsun> mahangu, how do i fix it
<mahangu> did you make any changes recently, or did something else happen?
<sunsun> don't know - i dist-upgraded from >>
<sunsun> waorthy
<sunsun> mohangu, plz tell
<mahangu> hmmm
<mahangu> sunsun, does apt-get update work?
<mahangu> without breaking?
<zorba64> sunsun: bit of a stretch that upgrade
<sunsun> well i tried it... it did not break
<sunsun> it did the whole thing
<sunsun> tried it twice already
<zorba64> sunsun: have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28breezy%29
<Jestre> Why is it that everytime I try to configure my wireless network during the install, I give it my ESSID, etc and it still tries to connect to another in the neighborhood?
<zorba64> sunsun: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes?highlight=%28breezy%29
<jasonjdp> omg omg, just got my xvid movies playing in gxine!  thnx all you guys rock!
<zorba64> purplefeltangel: how did you go with it??
<Lenn> bye everybody
<nalioth> sunsun: please join #kubuntu-offtopic
<PublicAnnoyance> duz any1 no how 2 lock the screen in xfce?
<dreadnought> so what can i do wtih my speaker issue
<Delvien> When i log on to ubuntu i get a pop up for OpenSSH which askes me for my root password, anyone know how to change my login from dm@localhost to dm@dmlinux ( my old one?)
<PublicAnnoyance> the lock screen button does not work
<Delvien> nalioth any idea?
<egon_spengler> PublicAnnoyance, Just tried the lock, and worked a treat here
<nalioth> Delvien: i have 0 idea
<sunsun> nalioth, ok thks for the invite
<aru> if anyone cares to help me install a hdd and mount it to where I can use it let me know
<PublicAnnoyance> does anyone know of any other ways to lock it then, or why mine doesn't work?
<nickrud> dreadnought, play the mp3 in another app, and plug the speakers into another source: basic troubleshooting techniques
<mahangu> suneco, get in there - #kubuntu-offtopic
<mahangu> nalioth will fix you right up
<Urthm0ver> how do I configure breezy to work with a remote Xserver?  what do I need to change on the host(this ubuntu system)?
<dreadnought> nickrud music player says   cannot open resource and totem says it can find speakers!
<axisys> how do make sure mplayer does not kick in for ram files while browsing through firefox
<aru> I have the hard disk installed in the computer, apparently it is showing up as /dev/hdc1, I thought I formatted it with Disks Manager to ext3 but now it won't mount when user permissions plus it mounts 10gb smaller than it is
<mahangu> dreadnought, speakers are irrelevant, the sound card is what your computer talks to
<Urthm0ver> does anyone know how to server Zwindows to a remote system?
<dreadnought> mahangu thayre integrated
<Urthm0ver> Xwindows
<axisys> never had good experience with totem
<nickrud> dreadnought, what does dpkg -l gstreamer0.8-mad tell you? (the first two characters on the line, please)
<Urthm0ver> vnc is too slow
<mahangu> nickrud, shouldn't he try xmms for mp3s?
<dreadnought> ill paste in us channel
<dreadnought> ur
<Urthm0ver> I guess none of you even really knows enough to help ?
<war-totem> axisys: im the same way
<mahangu> nickrud, and perhaps the system is squating on the sound daeman - a killall esd?
<mahangu> Urthm0ver, be patient, an answer will come your way
<axisys> war-totem: what is a good alternative?
<GTroy> Urthm0ver: always does to me
<war-totem> axisys: vlc plays everything ive needed it too
<rabeldable> Urthm0ver: vnc is fast for me
* Urthm0ver twiddling thumbs
<war-totem> axisys: and theirs a native linux client
<aru> I've been trying to fuckin fdisk the drive, and I've tried gparted, it doesnt show up in gparted and fdisk says unable to open
<axisys> war-totem: which one is that?
<war-totem> axisys: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Urthm0ver> over vpn I think compressed ssh would give me better performance
<lurah> nite -->
* sapo is away: watching trinity blood
<Vertigo> l*ter
<war-totem> axisys: its a player that plays all movies with all codecs (as far as ive learned)
<Urthm0ver> there is no such thing as sudo apt-get install XDM
<aru> all I want is for the bastard to mount to my home directory so I can copy stuff to it
<Urthm0ver> or something similar
<rabeldable> Urthm0ver: You might have a packet fragmentation problem check you MTU size
<axisys> war-totem: which player is that.. u talking about vlc?
<war-totem> axisys: video lan its a multimedia player
<rabeldable> anyone know how to add factoids to ubotu?
<war-totem> axisys: www.videolan.org
<war-totem> axisys: i think
<Urthm0ver> rabeldable: and where do
<Urthm0ver> I check that?
<occy> !wmv
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<axisys> war-totem: that's vlc
<rabeldable> Urthm0ver: ifconfig -a and look for MTU size
<axisys> war-totem: gotcha
<war-totem> axisys: =)
<occy> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> freeformats is, like, totally, There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<pztak> ok so gparted failed :( it couldn't resize the external vfat hdd
<pztak> any ideas why?
<pztak> it was unmounted
<Urthm0ver> cause I'm almost positive running the Xserver locally will be guaranteed better performanbce..think about it...less size in the packets...and it's not like a screen capture
<rabeldable> Urthm0ver: if its 1500 try to lower it in incriments of 20 to find the "sweet spot"
<aru> so basicly I'm installing a new fuckin hard drive and have no idea where to start, I think... is there a guide for that?
<ecobuntu> purplefeltangel: did you get it to work?  i know how to do this ntfsresize...it's very easy
<Greves> can anyone help me with sound? i picked the right card on the mixer, but no dice
<GTroy> aru: just remember to set the jumper to slave
<aru> that part is already done
<Madpilot> aru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Urthm0ver> so back to the original question does anyone in here know what configs I need to change or what services to start in order to connect to the Xserver of the ubuntu installation from a remote system?
<aru> Madpilot, sweet, thanks
<mahangu> Greves, what is wrong, _where_ doesnt sound play?
<mahangu> system sounds play?
<war-totem> anyone know of an efficient way to wipe a computer clean?
<Greves> mahangu, no sounds play
<Urthm0ver> I'll try to do that while I hope that others actually know what I'm talking about
<joeyb> Every hour, at 17 minutes and one second past the hour, there is a root login and root logout message in my auth.log, any idea?
<foampeace> Greves, i dont know try alsamixer -c 1
<mahangu> Greves, nothing at all? hmmm
<foampeace> Greves, what soundcard?
<rabeldable> Urthm0ver: have you looked at ssh -X for X11 forwarding, and when you get there type startx.
<rabeldable> you need a Xclient installed on the system your going from.
<foampeace> Greves...sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<egon_spengler> war-totem, Try dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<foampeace> Greves. maybe hit m to unmute channels
<Greves> foampeace, its a sblive! 24 bit
<axisys> how do i replace mplayer plugin with VLC on firefox?
<war-totem> egon_spengler: ok, and that will wipe everything clean? just from that command?
<egon_spengler> war-totem, yup, takes input from random and outputs to the first drive
<egon_spengler> /dev/hdb would be second drive
<egon_spengler> etc
<war-totem> egon_spengler: ok thaknks
<pztak> ok so gparted failed :( it couldn't resize the external vfat hdd... it was unmounted.. any ideas?
<Urthm0ver> rabeldable:  I'm a linux noob.....specifically what config file and where in it do I need to make a switch...then what can I do to test that the ssh service is running and listening properly to forward X11
<war-totem> egon_spengler: but why would i be outputting anything? sorry this is new territory for me
<Urthm0ver> is all this configured by default?
<Greves> mahangu, i have an sblive 24-bit card, and onboard nforce2. both were recognized, but don't work
<egon_spengler> war-totem, You are using the dd utility to overwrite whatever WAS on the drive
<foampeace> Greves, is the ca0106 modules listed when you type lsmod?
<war-totem> egon_spengler: ok and what is dd?
<war-totem> egon_spengler:  delete drive?
<Urthm0ver> man I'm dossappointed
<Urthm0ver> diss
<Greves> foampeace, snd_ca0106 is
<JanC_spurt> Greves: that's a desktop?
<mahangu> Greves, try killall esd and tell me what bash tells you?
<mojo> http://orion.thos.me.uk/~joneslee85/Avatar/Cuong.png
<Urthm0ver> maybe I'll ask in the debian room....seems ubuntu help coincides with unbuntu level of difficulty
<foampeace> Greves, then do like i said...you might have to specify the card for you mixer. try alsamixer -c 0 or -c 1
<Greves> mahangu, it didn't tell me anything
<Toba> will upgrading to breezy wreck any of my settings?
<aru> Madpilot, the drive is still locked and I can't write to it
<egon_spengler> war-totem, No, dd is a file/disk util
<foampeace> Greves, unmute the channels of the cards
<war-totem> egon_spengler: gotcha, thakns
<mahangu> Greves, try playing sound now
<egon_spengler> war-totem, As an example dd if=/dev/hdc (cdrom) of=cdrom.iso
<Greves> foampeace, they are unmuted dude
<Greves> mahangu, nope
<egon_spengler> war-totem, Copies the cdrom to an iso image
<foampeace> Greves: modules loaded?
<Greves> foampeace, yes...
<war-totem> egon_spengler: i think im getting it
<jrattner1> Has anyone ever synced a Windows Mobile device (PDA smartphone) with linux ?
<foampeace> Greves, no system sound?
<mahangu> Greves, go with foampeace
<Greves> foampeace, i have system beeps, thats it
<foampeace> Greves, hard to say....did you try both cards alone?
<joeyb> I figured out my previous question, it was a cron job thanks guys.
<Greves> foampeace, i didn' try the nforce onboard sound, but i don't use that
<Delvien> anyone know a way to revert an old setting on menu editor? i deleted crossover office area accidently then saved it stupid me
<aru> so after a drive is formatted and partitions created what is the next step to get it mounted to where I can copy stuff to it
<JanC_spurt> Greves: can you disable the onboard sound card in the BIOS?
<foampeace> Greves, look here http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+7.1.&chip=SB0410%2C+P17&module=ca0106
<Aven> anyone know a linux program like Graveman, but better?
<pppoe_dude> hi, when i create a gpg key, how can I sign it? (it still says signature "UNKNOWN" in the status... and if i try importing it to another copmuter, it wouldnt trust the key
<egon_spengler> aru, Choose to create a directory of some sort as a mount point, then issue the mount command as root
<mahangu> aru, mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/whatever
<egon_spengler> aru, E.g. mkdir /mnt/drive_d then sudo mount /dev/hdb /mnt/drive_d
<aru> egon_spengler, I did that, but once the drive is mounted, the users cannot access the drive
<foampeace> Greves, yes you may have to disable the nforce in the bios first, but it may not be neccessary. However i dont think my sblive is working with the nforce on which im using also
<JanC_spurt> Greves: or if that's not possible, with a jumper on the motherboard?
<foampeace> Greves: i think you have to pick one or the other...or it might take more effort
<pppoe_dude> aru, easy way is to create a directory inside it and do chmod 777 [directory name] 
<pppoe_dude> (as root
<Aven> What's a good program like Graveman but better
<aru> ok
<Aven> ?
<Greves> JanC_spurt, i can't imagine i need to disable the onboard for the sblive card to work
<pppoe_dude> aru, you can also chmod 777 the original directory
<Aven> HELP
<foampeace> Greves, let me see if my sblive works and we'll see, you would require more configuration somewhere if not
<war-totem> Aven: dont yell.  why dont you tell us what graveman is
<Kyral> graveman is a CD burning app
<Aven> yeah
<Kyral> Its no k3b
<aru> hah, that was so easy
<JanC_spurt> Greves: when there are 2 cards enabled, ubuntu might not know which one to use...
<pppoe_dude> any tips on making the signature valid on my gpg key
<pppoe_dude> ?
<angelp> are the people who were helping me before in here
<aru> thanks for the help
<liable> doesn't work
<Greves> JanC_spurt, can't i just turn off the nforce modules then?
<foampeace> Greves, sblive works
<foampeace> Greves, what program you looking at for sound anyway?
<Greves> any
<Greves> mplayer, rhythmbox, xmms
<JanC_spurt> Greves: maybe yes, but it's easier when your BIOS supports it
<occy> Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller -- Anyone know about 3D stuff with Ubuntu and this chipset?
<JanC_spurt> (to disable it)
<foampeace> Greves, onboard is card 0.sblive should be card:1
<dell500> how long do you think it will take for almost 40gb of mp3s to be transfer over to my ipod?
<foampeace> Greves mess around in xmms to see if you can get audio through oss first
<foampeace> under output plugin
<foampeace> greves: choose oss, or alsa or esd, whatevre
<mustard5> Greves, try using alsamixer in terminal
<Greves> ok foampeace i can get audo in xmms through ALSA
<mustard5> Greves, you can do something like alsamixer -c 0  or alsamixer -c 1 to change devices
<Greves> mustard5, will "alsamixer -c 1" set the default card to 1?
<mustard5> Greves, it will give you volume controls for that device in terminal
<Greves> mustard5, i need to set the default card
<mustard5> Greves, you on gnome?
<Greves> yes
<foampeace> Greves -c 0 is card 1
<mustard5> Greves, so when you double click on the volume control you get a menu and you look in the File menu and change devices
<foampeace> Greves, select the card in software
<foampeace> Greves, select card in xmms or bmp or mplayer config etc.
<defendguin> i need the imagemagick  dev files so that i can build something that requires it but i dont see the needed package in apt
<mustard5> Greves, or as foampeaces says too :)
<aru> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Greves> foampeace, i don't have any options in Rhythmbox
<foampeace> greves hw0,0 is onboard hw1,0 is sound card
<Greves> foampeace, right
<Greves> foampeace, can i change ubuntu default from esd to alsa?
<mustard5> Greves, I would..
<mustard5> Greves, I have both on alsa
<foampeace> Greves, if it isnt working
<mustard5> Greves, mind you I also have sound server disabled too
<mojo> why Dapper is so crap? I couldn't run some programs, >,<
<mustard5> mojo, Dapper is in development
<rob1> any one know what the default email client is on a fresh ubuntu install? evolution?
<foampeace> Greves you can just select oss as well
<Greves> ok i change the default sound card now it works
<Greves> it sounds like shit though
<JanC_spurt> foampeace: if no other process uses/locks alsa, then esd just uses alsa...
<mustard5> mojo, its the the stable release of ubuntu
<Greves> xmms sounds like shit too
<mojo> musard5: i know ,it's stable and it deosn't run programs = crap
<Vocious> Need help with sound when i play DVD and why i doesnt play smoothly, pm please :)
<JanC_spurt> mojo: dapper = unstable
<mojo> ??
<mojo> so confusing!
<angelp> what is dapper?
<sas171> hi, every time I'm starting ubuntu new I have to configure pppoe. If I dont Im getting the "Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded." message but the computer is not connected. What should I do to connect at boot time?
<Toba> have the weird sound issues with hoary been fixed in breezy?
<JanC_spurt> mojo, "Dapper Drake" = 6.04 will be released April 2006
<Greves> it sounds like there is a buffering issue or soemthing i dont know what
<Greves> it just sounds really bad
<JanC_spurt> Greves: with asa or with ESD ?
<Greves> alsa
<Toba> I don't like esd
<JanC_spurt> s/asa/alsa/
<Toba> alsa is better imo
<Greves> i think alsa
<JanC_spurt> Toba: depends
<Toba> JanC_spurt: which of my statements are you referring to?
<`23meg>  i'm having a severe 2d problem with x86 driver 7667 + gnome : desktop icons get repainted very slow and 2d performance suffers a lot. renderaccel is on. i'll appreciate any help on this
<`23meg> it didn't happen with my last installation
<JanC_spurt> Toba: with alsa many applications can't share the sound device
<Toba> well
<Toba> esd had that issue too
<Toba> in 5.04
<Toba> but I found a hack to send all esd data to alsa
<Toba> the problems persist though :(
<Greves> how do i change ubuntu default from esd to alsa? what config file is that in?
<SPCcrow> I have a small question, how come the new kernel version is 2.6.12 but i can only get kernel source from apt-get for 2.6.11???
<JanC_spurt> ESD (almost?) always sends its data to alsa, but it mixes audio from several applications first
<nickrud> Greves, you do that with system->preferences->multimedia system selector
<tga> Greves, system admin - sound - don't start server at startup
<SPCcrow> and does that make a difference?
<tga> yeah, nickrud sounds better advised
<nickrud> Greves: but, if you get alsa working right (with dmix) then do what tga says :)
<ecobuntu> angelp: did you get it to work?
<angelp> ecobuntu, no. :(
<ecobuntu> angelp: i think i know how to do it with ntfsresize
<angelp> ecobuntu ok :)
<ecobuntu> pm me
<sas171> hi, every time I'm starting ubuntu new I have to configure pppoe. If I dont Im getting the "Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded." message but the computer is not connected. What should I do to connect at boot time?
<EriCKY> WASSUP UBUNTERS!
<EriCKY> uh sorry
<Greves> in the multimedia systems selector, when i press "Test", should i hear a constant beep sound?
<meh> anyone know which wireless USB adapters ubuntu supports?
<Amante_y_Poeta> some girl to talk from my hearth to her soul?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell meh about wireless
<mustard5> meh check the PM from ubotu
<Wondersaurus> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<sas171> is there some software for ADSL connection?
<Greves> should it be a constant beep? can somone check please?
<mustard5> Greves, yes
<mustard5> Greves, its a continous high pitched noise
<Greves> ok something is wrong with mine then
<Greves> mine goes "beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-tsk-beeeeeeeeeeeeeee-tsk-beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeE"
<Greves> there's little static-y breaks
<mustard5> Greves, the default source on mine makes no noise
<Greves> any idea how to fix the static on mine?
<mustard5> Greves, not any set procedure...I just fiddle around with sound problems
<mustard5> Greves, you might have other sound processes running
<mustard5> Greves, have you disabled the sound server?
<mustard5> Greves, and killed an esd processes?
<Greves> mustard5, yes
<mustard5> Greves, do a ps -e | grep esd
<mustard5> Greves, that will show esd if it is running
<mustard5> Greves, I get nothing but grief with esd, so I stick with alsa
<Greves> mustard5, esd is not running
<runedude_> hey all.. got a q. i have a dhcp server working and 2 computers are networked (ubuntu having internet connection and a dhcp server) but my windows computer cant access the internet through the ubuntu computer, whats going on
<runedude_> ?
<tlhiv> hi folks
<mustard5> Greves, I'm out of ideas...what device you using atm?
<tlhiv> back again
<mustard5> Greves, onboard or sound card?
<tlhiv> here to chat a little about ubuntu
<Greves> soundcard
<tlhiv> trying to get to know it a little ... have a friend that likes it ... I'm a Gentoo user and love it ... just wondering the advantages over Gentoo
<runedude_> anyone know?
<dpt> how do we know what my ip address is???
<mustard5> Greves, what type of soundcard?
<Greves> sblive 24-bit
<mustard5> Greves, hmm..I'll check the forums ..I think that is a card with problems
<nicolas_> pelaez
<optish> how can i remove xubuntu-desktop and all the other programs it installed?
<mustard5> Greves, here is one thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=sblive+24bit
<aspro> runedude_: if you have a modem/router than you likely do not need to run a dhcp server as your modem would be doing that
<dpt> nicolas
<mustard5> Greves, search the forum for posts on your card using keywords like 'sblive' and '24bit'
<Xenguy> dpt: ifconfig
<dpt> thanks
<runedude_> aspro:  i do have a router, but i want to make ubuntu my router
<runedude_> as i have a LAN upstairs in my room >.<
<mustard5> Greves, unfortunately you have one of the only soundblaster cards that doesnt work to well with linux
<aspro> runedude_: ah well I use my router, so I am not familiar with setting up a dhcp server :)
<Wondersaurus> I'm kinda having trouble getting Ubuntu to connect to my router.
<runedude_> ah ok
<Wondersaurus> Wirelessly, that is.
<runedude_> well my dhcp server works fine, but... my windows computer isnt able to connect to the internet
<Fr0Gs> i have removed files by going rm file.avi how do i remove the trash can threw ssh in root
<mustard5> Fr0Gs, usually there is a ~/.trash file
<DShepherd> hey
<runedude_> rb
<mustard5> Fr0Gs, capital T sorry
<mustard5> Fr0Gs, I just checked mine
<Fr0Gs> whats the command to remove everything in there
<runedude_> ok
<mustard5> Fr0Gs, not sure..I wouldnt like to recommend an rm command and be wrong :)
<runedude_> now i am on ssh via my windows machine, to the ubuntu machine, but i still cant access the internet
<ice9> does anyone know how to make a vcd cue file ?
<ice9> pls pm me
<ice9> in widows its easy
<mahangu> how do I decrypt a key someone send me using gnupg?
<Xenguy> Fr0Gs: not sure what you want to do
<mustard5> Fr0Gs, -r is recursive
<mustard5> Xenguy, he wants to delete his ~/.Trash directory via ssh
<RockyBurt> hm, is dapper drake stable enough to try out yet?
<Xenguy> mahangu: decrypt a message requires having sender's public key
<mahangu> Xenguy, im trying to sign up for biglumber
<Xenguy> Fr0Gs: if what mustard5 says is true, then 'rm -rf ~/.Trash will delete the directory, and everything in it (use with CAUTION)
<Xenguy> mahangu: sorry, no single quote
<ice9> can anyone help ?
<ice9> or no of a channel that can
<ice9> know of a channel that can
<DShepherd> Fr0Gs:  I dont think you want to delete the trash directory too
<Xenguy> ice9: I have never heard of a "vcd cue file"
<DShepherd> Fr0Gs: 'rm -rf ~/.Trash <-- will delete the Trash directory too
<ice9> its a image file
<ice9> cue / bin
<mustard5> DShepherd, I think it just gets replaced when you put trash in again..if not you could always make another one :)
<DShepherd> Fr0Gs: cd ./Trash..... Then rm -fr *
<DShepherd> Fr0Gs: cd ~/.Trash..... Then rm -fr * <-- thats better
<kassah_> how do I search for packages/install/etc... ? (i.e. for like mysql, apache, php?)
<Xenguy> Fr0Gs: er, cd ~/.Trash, then what DShepherd said
<Fr0Gs> i just typed rm file.avi
<Fr0Gs> and it's not in the trash where the fuk is it
<tlhiv> hi guys ... i've recently been hearing alot of hype about Ubuntu and being a Gentoo fan, I'd like to know what makes Ubuntu so special that it might make me switch distros
<Xenguy> kassah_: apt-cache search keyword...
<Xenguy> kassah_: does a full-text search of package descriptions
<mustard5> Fr0Gs, no swearing in main channel plz
<DShepherd> Fr0Gs: We dont know
<Fr0Gs> were does it go
<Fr0Gs> ffs
<Fr0Gs> i have about 10gb somewhere
<mustard5> Fr0Gs, if you rm it its gone
<mustard5> Fr0Gs, never to return
<Fr0Gs> ammm
<ice9> lol
<Fr0Gs> yeh but it doesnt free up any space
<kassah_> Xenguy, and how do I install it once I find it?
<ice9> how can I build a cue fiel
<ice9> file
<Xenguy> kassah_: apt-get install packagename
<Xenguy> kassah_: sudo/root is required
* kassah_ nods
<kassah_> thanks!
<Xenguy> kassah_: yw
<mustard5> Fr0Gs, try locate <filename>
<Delvien>  i just removed my DESKTOP , is there an undo button in terminal.. im about to go crazy.
<Xenguy> Fr0Gs: cd / && sudo find . -iname file.avi
<Xenguy> Fr0Gs: to find a file of that name
<kassah_> Xenguy, do I need to update my local package list somehow?
<Xenguy> Fr0Gs: that is a brute-force search, and may take a little time, depending
<Xenguy> kassah_: yes...
<DShepherd> do you guys prefer find or locate to search for stuff?
<Xenguy> kassah_: sudo apt-get update  <- first
<kassah_> thankee :)
<mustard5> DShepherd, I use locate...others use find it seems
<Xenguy> DShepherd: locate is faster
<kassah_> thanks a bunch
<sadaiyag> so...
<DShepherd> mustard5, Xenguy ok
<Delvien> nalioth I accidently pressed enter when i was trying to remove a file on my desktop. but removed Desktop instead. i did sudo rm -r .home/dm/Desktop , is there a way to undo this, because i just deleted ALL my MP3s and pictures and documents, and everything
<DShepherd> Delvien: :O
<ice9> does anyone know of a channel that could help me burn images and make cue files
<mustard5> Delvien, I think you just lost your desktop for good
<Delvien> omfg
<Xenguy> Delvien: backups are your friend
<nalioth> Delvien: i'm afraid there is no known way to get that stuff back w/o prior preperation
<Delvien> im about to shoot myself
<bmrtin> is there a list for apt repos somewhere
<egon_spengler> Delvien, You just sent EVERYTHING into the bit bucket of no return
<bmrtin> i cant seem to find any
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bmrtin about sources
<DShepherd> Delvien: sorry man
<sadaiyag> i am thinking of installing ubuntu on my new system...
<dylan_> how do i stop totem from attempting to play movies it doesnt have codecs for in mozilla firefox?  i want it to stop
<sadaiyag> but will i be able to play games on it ?
<bmrtin> thanks
<DShepherd> that's one thing that people complain about with the unix command rm
<NeoKre8or> sadaiyag: what kind of games?
<mustard5> DShepherd, what were you trying to do?
<mustard5> DShepherd, oops wrong nick
<DShepherd> mustard5: :)
<mustard5> Delvien, what were you trying to remove?
<sadaiyag> earth 2160... that FPS called Gun... the upcoming "Spore"
<Delvien> fmustard5 a file on my desktop...
<DShepherd> mustard5: he was triying to remove a file
<DShepherd> mustard5: hi fingers when too fast
<mustard5> Delvien, it would have been safer to cd ~/Desktop
<sadaiyag> Neokre8r:  is this possible or no ?
<mustard5> Delvien, then rm from inside that directory
<DShepherd> mustard5: I dont think he cares to hear that now
<DShepherd> mustard5: he's in pain...
<mustard5> DShepherd, true
<T-Bird> how goes it?
* mustard5 zips it
<Moco> Hey, whenever i run ./configure, it says that it can't create executables..
<Xenguy> Delvien: reminds me of the time I wiped out my windows filesystem from linux with a rm -rf command - yeah, painful learning experience
<T-Bird> kinda new here, just saying hi
<DShepherd> T-Bird: welcome...you will learn alot :)
<T-Bird> I'm hoping
<sadaiyag> so is that possible ?
<DShepherd> Xenguy: that gives me an idea, i am new to linux too but..I doing to right a Trash command...
<sadaiyag> does linux have good support for the latest video cards ?
<DShepherd> right = write*
<nickrud> A quick survey: who has home on separate partitions?
<T-Bird> used to use Gentoo, now using Ubuntu..liking it a lot
<dylan_> how do i stop totem from attempting to play movies it doesnt have codecs for in mozilla firefox?  i want it to stop
<DShepherd> nickrud: had.. not anymore
<Delvien> How do i remake my Desktop then?
<Delvien> THIS SUCKS OMG
<Xenguy> DShepherd: it's what folks coming from windows seem to expect, even though it is not the traditional *nix way :-)
<Delvien> EVERYHING is gone,
<Delvien> 15 hours of work ahead of me for pressing enter by accident
<Xenguy> Delvien: those commands are powerful, yes
<DShepherd> Xenguy: yeah... but we must admit...it is safer...to an extent
<Xenguy> DShepherd: yep, no question
<mustard5> Delvien, you can cd ~/  and then mkdir .Desktop I would think
<Delvien> Xenguy and it didnt even remove the one thing i wanted, and i cant delete it at all now. ,
<T-Bird> is there a way to update to 5.10 from 5.04?  links appreciated
<Xenguy> Delvien: you should make backing up your important data your first priority now that you have had this experience -- then, next time it happens, you will just laugh and restore from backup
<alfredo> hola
<DShepherd> dylan_: check your /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins for the totem plugin and move it to somewhere else...your desktop maybe...that should work...
<Delvien> Xenguy i would think linux is more intelligent than that.. thats one of the reasons i switched over to linux. But obviously its no better than windows in that asspect, just as retarded
<dylan_> DShepherd, could i just delete it
<DShepherd> dylan_: yeah..but....there's no coming back with rm..
<dylan_> DShepherd, if its a stupid plugin that i dont care about...no worries i can just install it again with synaptic right?
<Xenguy> Delvien: *nix assumes you know what you are doing when you issue commands; sometimes that can be painful when you don't have backups, as you just found out.  My condolences :-/
<jsubl2> T-Bird, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<DShepherd> dylan_: what ever fuggles your muggle
<dylan_> DShepherd, which means i can?
<DShepherd> dylan_: yup
<Delvien> Xenguy in other words, people new to linux are screwed and bound to fuck up everything
<DShepherd> dylan_: it's jamaican talk...well more my frens tank
<DShepherd> talk*
<mustard5> Delvien, take a deep breath and count to ten
<Obsidians> What does this error mean? "glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Obsidians> " I'm using an Athlon64 and I'm trying to get my ATI drivers installed properly.
<mustard5> Delvien, swearing will get you kicked out of channel
<DShepherd> Delvien: that's where GUI comes in..
<Xenguy> Delvien: look at it this way: since you didn't have any backups, your hard drive could have simply failed, and everything would be lost.  It would be the same result, and have nothing to do with linux.  You just learned a hard lesson about backups, that's all.
<Delvien> mustard5 hard to do when i now have so much more crap to work on now, it will be a week before i get EVERYTHING back
<_jason> Delvien, you might want to also alias rm as "rm -i" so that it makes you confirm deletions
<rixth> How do I make strace only capture filesystem operations?
<mustard5> Delvien, we all know what you are feeling...we have all done it before ourselves
<Delvien> _jason didnt know that..
<nalioth_zZz> Delvien: we've all done it. i have personally lost over 40gb of stuff accidentally
<DShepherd> Delvien: a week!!!! thats great!!
<Delvien> lol
<mustard5> Delvien, your not alone ;)
<rixth> I need to trace everything httpd does to the filesystem
<DShepherd> Delvien: so wat are you complaining about...!!
<egon_spengler> Delvien, Did you issue a command to rm -r a SPECIFIC directory on the Desktop?
<yucel> hii
<Delvien> no i hit enter by accident on Desktop
<Delvien> sudo rm -r /home/dm/Desktop/
<DShepherd> Delvien: a week is great recovery time....remember last week...
<DShepherd> ?
<Delvien> the file i want to delete i cant even sudo rm -r  it
<shea_> !-gpgerr
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, shea_
<shea_> !gpgerr
<ubotu> it has been said that gpgerr is If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<sazwerx> how to change the splashscreen?
<DShepherd> sazwerx: system- prefs- splash
<WhyvasLT> where do you change the default app that opens a certain file extension
<WhyvasLT> ?
<mustard5> WhyvasLT, right click on the file and choose properties and go to the open with tab
<shea_> why do I get a gpgerr I just installed...
<Obsidians> What does this error mean? "glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"?
<sazwerx> DShepherd, cant find it..
<shea_> and, there are none of those files ubotu references.
<devint> can anybody tell me how i can set up my computer to be a dns server on a local network?
<shea_> And, I changed from ca.blah, to just blah
<mustard5> WhyvasLT, if you are talking about totem then its more complex
<DShepherd> sazwerx: are you using ubuntu?
<shea_> come on.
<Moco> why cn't I compile anything?
<Delvien> http://pastebin.ca/29458
<sazwerx> DShepherd, yes..
<WhyvasLT> no
<Delvien> anyone help with that?
<sazwerx> DShepherd, i cant find the splash menu on Preferences menu
<WhyvasLT> there's an open with, but no option to always open with that app
<DShepherd> sazwerx: that's weird...it should be right there
<Delvien> Dshepherd http://pastebin.ca/29458 how do i chown it?
<shea_> now its gone...go figure.
<DShepherd> WhyvasLT: click the Add button and search for the app
<rightc0ast> Delvien, ouch :(, done it to like they said happens to everyone once
<shea_> I said go figure!
<shea_> why are you all still here?
<shea_> sorry, jj.
<shea_> later.:P
<Delvien> can someone tell me the command to chown a root file to me (dm)?
<_jason> Delgul, sudo chown dm.dm filename
<DShepherd> Delvien: chown <user> <file>
<fevoldj2> I'm in System Settings and I'm trying to setup directory sharing, but the samba menu won't strech out all the way...
<sazwerx> DShepherd, solved! it's in the "gTweakUI-Session" menu..
<Moco> I am not able to ./configure anything. I keep getting GCC errors..
<DShepherd> sazwerx: ok You installed GtweakUI and it changed up the menus?
<mustard5> Moco, have you installed build-essential?
<Delvien> no matter what i do i cant remove this file, even running as root....
<Delvien> http://pastebin.ca/29458
<Moco> mustard, let me check
<mustard5> Delvien, it has read only permissions
<Delvien> how do i change that?
<sazwerx> DShepherd, yeah.. maybe.. ^^
<DShepherd> Delvien: try sudo chown <user> <file>
<DShepherd> sazwerx: k, I didnt know that
<Delvien> Dshepherd i did , still giving me that
<runedude_> ok, i tried another thing i read bout on google.. it didnt work either
<mustard5> Delvien, do a chmod +w filename I think
<runedude_> whatever i do, ubuntu isnt working as a router
<sazwerx> DShepherd, it's ok.. thanks, bro
<runedude_> so, is there anyway to do this? i know someone has? i dont really want responses such as "buy a router" because im trying to be out of the blue here :( i just want to make my own router
<fukngruv> hello I ran apt-get install joystick but I am still having problems getting joystick to work any pointers?
<Moco> looks like I didn't.. but i was working a few days ago. That may be the problem..
<DShepherd> Delvien: didnt you said you deleted your Desktop?
<DShepherd> said-say*
<runedude_> i read a tutorial (i later figured out it was made for 4.10) and it didnt work
<Delvien> mustard5 wont let me change permissions, and wont let me delete it
<Delvien> Dshepherd yes
<fevoldj2> Hi
<fevoldj2> Is there an app with a gui to configure samba?
<mustard5> DShepherd, the file that he wanted to delete on Desktop had read only permissions
<runedude_> time for webmin, i guess
<fukngruv> can anyone help me install my joystick in ubuntu
<DShepherd> Delvien: so why are you deleting a file that is supposed to be in your Desktop directory
<Red-Sox> varsendagger ?
<Delvien> and wont let me change those permissions..
<pztak> i'm trying to resize an unmounted fat32 drive (external usb) using gparted... and after running for a long while i got an error that it can't perform the operation.. any ideas?
<Moco> Thanks mustard5, I'm such a noob. Installed it and it is working now. Thanks!
<Delvien> Dsphepherd thats the thing , i deleted Desktop supposidly, but it didnt delete the file, it deleted EVERYTHING else in the Desktop
<mustard5> Moco, no problem, its a common question
<DShepherd> Delvien: oh...I hope you dont mind this.....KOOL!!
<fukngruv> Can sombody help out a newbie one more time?
<pztak> fukngruv, i can try
<Delvien> Dshepherd did exactly the opposite of what i was trying to do
<Delvien> Dshepherd but now i cant delete the god damn file
<fukngruv> thanks man i used apt get to install my joystick but I still can't get it to work
<mustard5> Delvien, you still logged in as root?
<DShepherd> Delvien: easy with the swearing
<mustard5> Delvien, I have a suggestion for you, but you need to use gksudo
<pztak> fukngruv, i'm sorry, i have never tried setting up a joystick.. did you check dmesg to see what's going on?
<fukngruv> no one sec
<fukngruv> syntax?
<Moco> Probably corrupted Delvien
<mustard5> Delvien, have you made you .Desktop directory again?
<DShepherd> Delvien: do a ls -al in the directory and tell me the owner of the file
* runedude_ sighs
<devint> can anybody PLEASE tell me how to get my computer to be a dns server on my local network?
<runedude_> devint: bind
<EloraKun> Hi. Which script/application may I run in order to modify my /boot/grub/menu.lst? I am trying to add eLive as an option for booting
<ilba7r> it seem that the lib path for java is improper after installing sun Java Jre2 any one know where to correct that?
<Delvien> mustard5 it wasnt deleted, it couldnt because it could not delete the file in the desktop that is read only
<pztak> EloraKun, you can use gedit or nano
<_jason> EloraKun, any text editor
<mustard5> Delvien, log out of root and use gksudo nautilus
<ksmurf> gday all .  is there an easy way to turn a tar.gz into a deb?
<DShepherd> Delvien: who owns the file that your are trying to delete
<Delvien> Dshepherd in the file i was trying to remove or desktop
<fukngruv> tells me my game port speed and stuff not sure what I'm looking for
<mustard5> Delvien, that will open nautilus with root privileges
<EloraKun> _jason: I know, but I cannot find initrd.img, so I hope an automated process can do the trick
<DShepherd> DShepherd: the file
<Delvien> Dshepherd Konqueror for me hehe under KDE
<mustard5> Delvien, oh..ok
<mustard5> Delvien, then my advice is no good
<devint> runedude_: through gnome though?
<mustard5> Delvien, I was assuming you used gnome
<DShepherd> Delvien: huh? Iam asking you who owns the file
<etzerd> hey all
<ice9> does anyone use k3b ?
<DShepherd> etzerd: hey
<etzerd> is there any new version  of Ubuntu recently
<fukngruv> why does my dmesg say I have no high mem available?
<fukngruv> reads my ram as lomem is that normal?
<Delvien> Dshepherd one sec
<ice9> I get an error when trying to burn says cdrecord doesn;'t have permissions to open device
<DShepherd> etzerd: yes ubuntu breezy
<DShepherd> Delvien: ok
<ice9> can someone help pls
<EloraKun> So my question is: which script does ubuntu call when asked to configure boot loader?
<Delvien> Dshepherd root does.
<mustard5> ksmurf, there is a way instead of doing a make install I think you do a checkinstall
<etzerd> ubuntu breezy
<mustard5> !checkinstall
<ubotu> methinks checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<etzerd> where can I download that
<fukngruv> can someone tell me somthing?
<mustard5> ksmurf, see that link from ubotu?
<etzerd> since when it is out
<runedude_> hmm
<runedude_> devint: no
<DShepherd> Delvien: ok....so you can sudo chown dm <filename> <-- with the brackets
<runedude_> through a terminal
* runedude_ is frustrated..
<DShepherd> etzerd: trying www.ubuntulinux.org
<runedude_> why cant ubuntu work as a router? do i need to spend more money to just buy a  2nd router for 2 computers usage?
<ksmurf> mustard thanks
<Delvien> Dshepherd r
<Delvien> Dshepherd bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<DShepherd> Delvien: I mean without the brackts
<DShepherd> srry ;)
<Rubin> runedude: ubuntu routes just fine
<DShepherd> brackets*
<Rubin> runedude: linux is linux
<mustard5> ksmurf, is it a source or binary install?
<runedude_> Rubin: not for me, it doesnt
<runedude_> for me, im having so many problems with it.. its annoying :\
<Delvien> Dshepherd chown: changing ownership of `/home/dm/Desktop/Mount-ISO (Photoshop 7.0.ISO)': Read-only file system
<mustard5> ksmurf, I think it needs to be source for checkinstall anyway...I've never used it, just heard of it
<Rubin> runedude: thats too bad, routing can be complex to configure
<runedude_> Rubin: so theres no HOWTOS to do it?
<DShepherd> Delvien: your filesystem is read-only.....
<runedude_> easy ones, that arent so difficult to understand?
<firestorm> Hi all. I don't want the module 'cdc_acm' to auto-load when I plug in my mobile phone via USB...is there a way to disable this module from auto-loading?
<Delvien> Dshepherd ? what does that mean?
<DShepherd> Your filesystem is mounted as read-only
<sethk> firestorm, rename it
<DShepherd> Delvien: Your filesystem is mounted as read-only
<Delvien> Dshepherd its on my root.. how can it be read only?
<Rubin> runedude: theres tons. and tools to help. but since every routing situation is different its hard to make it simple
<DShepherd> Delvien: I dont know
<sethk> Rubin is very correct.  Routing is actually amazingly complex.
<jrattner1> is there anyway to make my music player play a minute of each song in my collection?
<sethk> although much of the complexity is in router configuration.
<mustard5> DShepherd, partitions mount as read-only when they have encountered errors...would that be it?
<Delvien> Dshepherd /sigh this is disturbing.. im about to smash my HD with a hammer
<holy_cow> routing is also fragile
<runedude_> yes, sethk , but even if it is complex, theres gotta be some way to do it without too much hassle
<Rubin> jrattner1: write a script that controls xmms maybe
<holy_cow> you can be 99.9999% correct and not know it
<firestorm> sethk: how do you mean rename it? where should it be renamed?
<runedude_> i just want to be able to connect to the internet through my ubuntu machine.. thats all
<DShepherd> Delvien: can you see any other thing in the Desktop directory?
<holy_cow> because the .000001% error will break it
<DShepherd> Delvien: ls -al
<sethk> firestorm, it is in the /lib/modules/####   tree  (the ### is the kernel version you are running)
<Rubin> runedude: i think some tools try to make it easy.. firestarter has an option (but its not necessarily reccomended)
<sethk> firestorm, but if you rename it, it will never be able to load,
<sethk> firestorm, which may not be what you want.
<firestorm> sethk: thought there would have been a cleaner solution? what if I comment out the line in /etc/modules.d/aliases?
<Delvien> DShepherd
<sethk> firestorm, the problem with that is it may still load because of a dependency
<Delvien> DShepherd http://pastebin.ca/29463
<Moco> Sorry to ask another stupid question, but now the compiler is saying ncurses needs to be installed. I checked and all of it is installed. I'm confused..
<sethk> firestorm, it is a hack solution, but it is effective.  :)
<sethk> Moco, that sometimes means that an earlier version of curses is needed
<DShepherd> Delvien: oh :)
<firestorm> sethk: there is no file cdc_acm under any subdir of /lib/modules/<kernel-ver>
<Moco> Where can thes be obtained, sethk?
<DShepherd> Delvien: your kool
<Moco> these
<sethk> firestorm, it will be something like cdc_acm.ko
<Delvien> DShepherd why?
<sethk> firestorm, look for *cdc_acm*
<DShepherd> Delvien: you see there's no w's -- meaning....root cant write
<DShepherd> Delvien: or anyone for that matter
<firestorm> sethk: no such luck I'm afraid...even did a sudo updatedb; locate cdc_acm and got no results
<runedude_> has any person here.. every been able to connect to their ubuntu machine through a windows computer, and have almost like XP's Internet Connection Sharing?
<Delvien> so im screwed?
<mustard5> Delvien, no
<snausages> how long does it take for the CDs to arrive if it shipit says "sent to shipping company"
<DShepherd> Delvien: nah.. all you need to do is chmod
<sethk> runedude_, you need the name listed from lsmod
<DShepherd> Delvien: know how to use that command?
<runedude_> what name, sethk ?
<Delvien> Dshepherd not really,
<runedude_> ipt_MASQUERADE ?
<sethk> runedude_, I don't know, as I don't have that module.  But lsmod lists the names of the modules that are loaded, and those names correspond to files in /lib/modules/whatever
<runedude_> mmmm
<DShepherd> Delvien: sudo chmod +w <filename>
<runedude_> how do i change one of them?
<sethk> runedude_, the kernel configuration will also tell you the module name, if you have it set up to run make xconfig
<mustard5> Delvien, cd to Desktop  first
<sethk> runedude_, you can sometimes do rmmod
<runedude_> why would i do rmmod?
<runedude_> if i want to use it?
<DShepherd> Delvien: then sudo rm -rf <filename> ... be more careful this time
<sethk> runedude_, you said you don't want it to run, I thought
<Delvien> chmod: changing permissions of `Mount-ISO (Photoshop 7.0.ISO)': Read-only file system
<runedude_> no, i do
<runedude_> i want to get onto the internet through my ubuntu router
<mustard5> Delvien, its sound like your hard drive has errors and has remounted as read only
<DShepherd> Delvien: now...that's bad
<Delvien> omg..
<Delvien> kill me
<sethk> runedude_, sorry I got two conversations mixed.  I have built routers.  tell me your problem?
<mustard5> Delvien, you are going to need a liveCD to run fsck on that partition
<DShepherd> mustard5: no necessarily,,, maybe a reboot will sort out things
<runedude_> sethk: ok. my ubuntu router has a wireless connection (works fine, im irssing through it right now), and i have a windows pc across the room.. i need to connect to my ubuntu pc and be able to use the internet through my windows computer
<Delvien> mustard5 how do i access my root on my hd from LiveCD
<DShepherd> mustard5: Delvien it should do a fsck on reboot
<mustard5> Delvien, yeah reboot might fix it
<Delvien> or can i just run recovery ?
<Delvien> lemme try it
<DShepherd> Delvien: try a reboot
<DShepherd> ok
<mustard5> DShepherd, lets hope he gets back :)
<runedude_> sethk: kinda like the "internet connection sharing" implementation in XP.
<DShepherd> mustard5: man..I hope he gets thru..he seems to be having a really bad dat
<DShepherd> daY*
<DShepherd> mustard5: I hope so too
<sethk> runedude, you mean you want the windows box to be on the same subnet as the ubuntu box, and have the ubuntu box have the internet connection through a separate NIC?
<runedude_> sethk: yes
<sethk> runedude_, ok, I probably missed you having already checked common stuff, so apologies if this is repetitive ...
<sethk> runedude_, you have ip forwarding enabled?
<purplefeltangel> anyone know of an msn client other than Gaim?
<runedude_> sethk: im sorry, im not a good explainer.. and really i am not sure if i do
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, amsn
<sethk> runedude_, run this:   sysctl -a | grep -i forward
<purplefeltangel> mustard5 thank you
<runedude_> ok
<runedude_> hmm
<DShepherd> mustard5: have you ever used amsn?
<runedude_> it returns quite alot
<sethk> runedude_, that will show you the state of several kernel forwariding switches
<sethk> runedude_, let me get you the exact name, then
<runedude_> let me try something here
<mustard5> DShepherd, never..I like GAIM :)
<DShepherd> mustard5: same here
<runedude_> eth0 == my ethernet cable connection connecting 2 computers, ra0 == my internet
<DShepherd> mustard5: using it now
<mustard5> DShepherd, I've got multiple IM accounts
<sethk> runedude_, one thing at a time.  :)  You want to look at net.ipv4.ip_forward
<DShepherd> mustard5: same here
<runedude_> ok
<sethk> runedude_, it should say   = 1
<runedude_> it says =0
<runedude_> :\ hmm..
* mustard5 goes to get a drink..
<runedude_> i swear i set these things to 1
<pudland> ?? Is anyone familiar Microchip's MPLAB??
<runedude_> sethk: how can i change it to 1?
<sethk> runedude_, sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<Delvien> mustard5 a reboot fixed it
<sethk> runedude_, with sudo, unless you are root
<runedude_> nvm, got it
<Delvien> mustard5 now to rebuild my 2,000 mp3 files...
<runedude_> ok
<pudland> ?? Embedded Programming MPLAB anyone??
<runedude_> so i need to change the others?
<alekz> wich pkg should i install to burn mp3 files to wav ?
<alekz> k3b-mp3 ?
<jrsims> embedded ubuntu? is there such a thing?
<mustard5> Delvien, glad to hear the reboot fixed it
<bob832> hi there everyone
<sethk> runedude_, no, just that one.  assuming you aren't running ipv6
<runedude_> nope
<runedude_> no ipv6..
<runedude_> hm... so, just reboot the windows machine and it should work?
<sethk> runedude_, the others are for lower level stuff
<sethk> runedude_, you shouldn't need to reboot
<runedude_> hmm
<sethk> runedude_, but we haven't checked everything yet
<runedude_> ok
<sethk> runedude_, is the ubuntu box the default gateway for the windows box?
<ilba7r> i remeber there were an entry in the gnome menu to set java under system anyone know which package to install to have that?
<runedude_> yes sethk
<meefer> Anyone know how to make Thunderbird DL all messages, not just new ones?
<pudland> I use WINXP I'm trying out UBUNTU
<sethk> runedude_, ok, and ubuntu is already working to the net - you are talking to me on it.
<runedude_> sethk: yes
<runedude_> im sshed to the ubuntu box
<runedude_> thru my windows computer using putty
<pudland> Does UBUNTU have a MICROCHIP (PIC) TOOL
<Xenguy> pudland: what is its function?
<sethk> runedude_, ok.  let's test the windows box.  If it doesn't work, try doing a tracert from the windows box
<meefer> Please stop with the caps, unless its an acronymn
<sethk> runedude_, tracert is the poor man's traceroute you'll find in windows
<runedude_> ok
<sethk> runedude_, unless cygwin is installed, in which case you'll have a real traceroute
<pudland> PIC programmer in LIEW of MPLAB
<pudland> LIE*
<Xenguy> pudland: what is its function?
<runedude_> so where should i tracert to?
<meefer> Anyone know how to make Thunderbird DL all messages? not just the new ones
<runedude_> fyi: 192.168.0.1 == ubuntu router 192.168.1.1 == my real router
<sethk> runedude, anything on the 'net.  freenode, for example   (irc.freenode.net)
<pudland> MPLAB is the TOOL microchip provides for there chip programmers
<Eternalist> whatup
<runedude_> ok
<runedude_> well
<sethk> runedude, first try the traceroute from the command line in ubuntu, to make sure that it should work
<meefer> ?
<Xenguy> pudland: you're not getting it :-)
<meefer> Doesnt anyone use Thunderbird?
<pudland> Basically I  need MPLAB to run in LINUX...
<runedude_> yes, traceroute to irc.freenode.net works on ubuntu
<mcjerry> i installed amd64.iso, then followed How-To: 2.6.14 Vanilla Kernel (latest) + ck Patchset here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84174&highlight=vanillaand am having trouble with sta hard drive
<runedude_> but on the winblows pc it returns "Cannot find host"
<runedude_> or w/e
<Xenguy> pudland: never heard of it; WINE may be worth looking into.  You need google this one me thinks
<runedude_> and I know im using my ISP nameserver
<pudland> Xenguy: Thanks much
<sethk> runedude_, try it by ip
<runedude_> i did, it returns destination host failed or w/e
<sethk> runedude_, separate the name server issues from the routing issues
<runedude_> destination host unreachable
<mcjerry> specifically, in original insall dev/sda1 is windows partition ntfs,  and dev/sdb1 is ntfs partition for storage
<sethk> runedude_, do "route print" on the windows box
<Xenguy> pudland: HTH
<runedude_> ok
<runedude_> just a sec, brb
<mcjerry> I could access both sda1 and sdb1 after original install, but cannot access sdb1 after new kernel install
<mcjerry> whe?
<pztak> any ideas:
<pztak> [4382745.367000]  SCSI error : <4 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002
<pztak> [4382745.367000]  sda: Current: sense key: Hardware Error
<pztak> [4382745.367000]      Additional sense: Data phase error
<pztak> [4382745.367000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 337974560
<pztak> [4382745.367000]  Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 42246820
<sethk> runedude, do you have any iptables configuration on the ubuntu box that may be causing the problem?
<sethk> pztak, what kind of device?
<Xenguy> pztak: we generally ignore people who flood
<pztak> it's an external usb drive
<pztak> i was running gparted trying to resize it
<purplefeltangel> how come firefox is trying to open JPG images in Image Viewer instead of just in the browser?
<pztak> and i'm getting a lot of I/O errors now..
<runedude_> sethk: ok, should i paste it somewhere?
<sethk> pztak, parted does funky stuff.
<pztak> as well as: [4376237.404000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<runedude_> i know not to in here
<sethk> runedude, sure, put it on a paste bot, let's see it.
<runedude_> mmm
<Xenguy> runedude_: see /topic
<runedude_> sethk: can i query you with it? i cant get to the pastebin without firefox working :(
<runedude_> Xenguy: i know what a pastebin is, and i know where to find it :\
<sethk> runedude, sure
<runedude_> i just cant access it without using firefox
<Xenguy> runedude_: then you don't really need to announce that to me, do you :-)
<pztak> this is really strange, i see a lot of IO errors in dmesg and i'm worried something is really screwed up.. i also see hdc packet command error? i dont understand how hdc is involve with parted..
<XRange> does anyonne have problem with "gksudo" locking up the screen ?
<pztak> and FAT: bread failed
<DShepherd> runedude can use any other browser too
<mcjerry> can anyone help me with ntfs drive access problem on dev/sdb1
<runedude_> ugh
<runedude_> ok sethk just a sec
<runedude_> gotta identify, heh
<pztak> [4365714.794000]  scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device
<pztak>    ---- what's going on? i can still mount the drive and all.. should i be worried?
<DShepherd> mcjerry: ask your question and someone will try and help
<mcjerry> i installed amd64.iso, then followed How-To: 2.6.14 Vanilla Kernel (latest) + ck Patchset here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84174&highlight=vanillaand am having trouble with sta hard drive
<mcjerry> specifically, in original insall dev/sda1 is windows partition ntfs,  and dev/sdb1 is ntfs partition for storage
<mcjerry> I could access both sda1 and sdb1 after original install, but cannot access sdb1 after new kernel install
<sethk> mcjerry, you have to enable ntfs in the kernel config
<mcjerry> dev/sda1 is ntfs partition and I am able to access it
<mcjerry> ntfs read enabled in kernel config
<rabeldable> !wiki
<rabeldable> anyone here know what type of wiki the ubuntu documentation is maintained with?
<Madpilot> rabeldable: it's called MoinMoin...
<mcjerry> made a /media/storage directory and placed correct line in /etc/fstab
<mcjerry> then typed
<mcjerry> mcjerry@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -a
<mcjerry> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/storage busy
<mcjerry> got above error
<mcjerry> ?
<mcjerry> nothing else could have been using storage directory as it was just made prior
<sethk> mcjerry, you tried an ls to make sure it is, in fact, not mounted?
<GTroy> !source.list
<ubotu> GTroy: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<GTroy> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mcjerry> ls no results, in gnome - system - disk manager, can see sdb1 but will not enable
<mcjerry> tried both gui and console can't mount
<sethk> mcjerry, are you sure the kernel is built with ntfs support?  Sorry if I already asked that.
<PokerFacePenguin> PokerFacePenguin is on ice for a while
<ULffuntu> Why is it possible to write to an SMBfs that is NTFS but not an actual NTFS mount?
<Eternalist> you can write to an SMBfs?
<ULffuntu> yeah
<Eternalist> wow
<Eternalist> ive used it for reading mostly
<Eternalist> i keep music on windows PC
<ULffuntu> I stream MP3s :)
<Eternalist> linux is only good for h4x0rzing
<ULffuntu> from a xp box
<Eternalist> yeh same
<DShepherd> does burning photo cd allow multi-sessions burning using nautilus
<sethk> ULffuntu, because the NTFS file system is proprietary, microsoft won't release the details, and the driver doesn't know how to extend a file.
<Eternalist> i do the same thing with xbox
<mcjerry> yes, ntfs read only support and am able to read /dev/sda1 which is xp ntfs partition
<Eternalist> stream files from an xp box
<ULffuntu> doesn't answer the q
<Eternalist> mcjerry, thats all you need really
<Eternalist> what do you want to write to an xp partition anyway?
<Eternalist> im trying to think of something and i honestly cant.
<mcjerry> ls -l /dev/sd*
<Eternalist> i only need to access files on xp sometimes like my music and pictures.
<mcjerry> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8,  0 2005-11-19 17:00 /dev/sda
<mcjerry> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8,  1 2005-11-19 17:00 /dev/sda1
<mcjerry> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8,  2 2005-11-19 17:00 /dev/sda2
<mcjerry> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8,  3 2005-11-19 17:00 /dev/sda3
<mcjerry> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8,  5 2005-11-19 17:00 /dev/sda5
<mcjerry> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8, 16 2005-11-19 17:00 /dev/sdb
<mcjerry> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8, 17 2005-11-19 17:00 /dev/sdb1
<Eternalist> heck i even got cs source working on here
<Eternalist> mcjerry, pastebin.com
<Eternalist> if its more than 3-4 lines, don't paste it in here
<dabaR> also, dont use enter too much
<Eternalist> if theres a newline it automaticlly puts it on a newline
<Eternalist> lol
<mcjerry>  1862.630294]  NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/O MODULE] .
<mcjerry> [ 1862.716172]  NTFS volume version 3.1.
<mcjerry> [ 1897.377988]  Warning: /proc/ide/hd?/settings interface is obsolete, and will be removed soon!
<dabaR> I meant you.
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Eternalist> dabaR, why does it matter?
<Eternalist> it was 3 lines
<DShepherd> mcjerry: quit..!! pasting
<DShepherd> does burning photo cd allow multi-sessions burning using nautilus ?
<dabaR> Eternalist: it is just that it makes questions scroll off the screen faster, keep one thought in one line. Also, when people ask a question in several lines you have to piece together what they said, and so, not a biggie in your case...
<ULffuntu> Eternalist: whaz your favorite XP m3u lister?
<mcjerry> sethk, did that answer your question?
<pztak> I keep on getting:
<pztak> [4384048.778000]  SCSI error : <4 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002
<pztak> [4384048.778000]  sda: Current: sense key: Hardware Error
<pztak> [4384048.778000]      Additional sense: Data phase error
<pztak> 
<dabaR> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<pztak> after running parted.. now when i try to copy data
<sethk> mcjerry, it works with one partition, but not with the other, both are ntfs partitions?
<pztak> from my usb disk.. does that mean it's dying?
<mcjerry> sethk, correct
<XRange> does anyonne have problem with "gksudo" locking up the screen are locking period?
<sethk> mcjerry, does it matter whether or not the first is mounted, when you try the second?
<dabaR> XRange: you do.
<mcjerry> brb, will umount and see
<XRange> i wouldn't asked if it wasn't
<bob832> if i edit a file in /proc, do i have to restart before the changes take effect?
<ULffuntu> XRange: Ctl-Alt-F1
<ULffuntu> then maybe killall nautilus
<pztak> can anyone pls help with this weird I/O and other device errors i'm getting all of the sudden with my external usb disk?
<ULffuntu> pztak tell me
<ULffuntu> I'm booting off USB
<XRange> ULffuntu : why not just clt, alt, backspace
<ULffuntu> yeah
<pztak> ULffuntu, alright, basically, it's a fat32 filesystem.. i tried using gparted to resize it and make an ext3 filesystem for backup (using rsync and incremental backup because vfat doesnt support hardlinks)
<dabaR> bob832: what file did you edit?
<pztak> ULffuntu, it gave me an error after a few hrs, i can paste the dmesg in pm or whereever you'd like
<bob832> /proc/asound/card0/oss_mixer
<pztak> ULffuntu, i can mount it, but i keep on getting weird Data phase errors and looking back i see device errors during gparted..
<mcjerry> sethk, umount'd /dev/sda1, then commented out fstab line for that partition, then mount -a
<mcjerry> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/storage busy
<pztak> ULffuntu, something about rejecting IO because it's a 'dead device'
<bob832> still trying to get my volume keys to change PCM instead of master  :-)
<mcjerry> same error
<keeb> !font
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, keeb
<sethk> mcjerry, did you try mounting it somewhere else?  just make a directory somewhere
<keeb> guys i have a question about ubuntu
<ULffuntu> pztak: did you get my PM?
<pztak> ULffuntu, no i didnt ??
<keeb> why is the text in the UI so huge even at a low resolution?
<DShepherd> keeb: dont we all
<ULffuntu> lemme try again
<keeb> high resolution**
<keeb> i am running 1600x1200 and the text is abnormally large
<keeb> in system - pref - fonts .. it shows all sizes at 8
<keeb> on website's it is perfect/what i would expect
<keeb> so i am unsure why text seems to be so huge
<XRange> how does one downgrade a package
<ULffuntu> pztak: trying opening a dialog box to me :)
<pztak> ULffuntu, i just tried.. did you get it? sorry, i'm new to X-Chat..
<DShepherd> keeb: try clicking details and see what dpi is set at
<ULffuntu> do a right-click on my name and see if it gives you options
<mcjerry> sethk, no luck mounting directory /test
<pztak> ULffuntu, yes, i have open dialog window.. i did, and i sent a test message
<keeb> thanks for that
<anavim> how do I change the look and feel of Konsole when I'm running gnome?
<keeb> much better jesus christ
<DShepherd> keeb: np
<ULffuntu> oh shoot they are blocking pms hold on
<DShepherd> keeb: no swearing man
<mcjerry> sethk, same error
<pztak> ah, i have to register the nick
<keeb> i wasnt aware i was swearing
<keeb> but, no problem ;)
<DShepherd> keeb: :) kool, now rule the world
<DShepherd> keeb: with linux that is
<DShepherd> :)
<sethk> mcjerry, I assume that if you boot the system into windows, windows sees both partitions?
<mcjerry> sethk, yes, definitely, made sure of that
<mcjerry>  1862.630294]  NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/O MODULE] .
<mcjerry> mcjerry [ 1862.716172]  NTFS volume version 3.1.
<mcjerry> means NTFS module compiled correctly?
<pztak> ULffuntu, i registered my nick.. can you see my messages now?
<sethk> mcjerry, you can mount one of the partitions.  so the kernel works
<ULffuntu> got it
<ULffuntu> pztak: do you see me?
<pztak> ULffuntu, I don't see your messages.. is your nick registered?
<mcjerry> k, so how troubleshoot /dev/sdb1 ??
<sethk> mcjerry, did you answer my question about seeing both from windows?
<keeb> :D
<bob832> well, that didn't work  :-)
<mcjerry> sethk, yes, definitely both drives working in windows, made sure of it
<Terminus> mcjerry, is that just one disk? how did you mount the other partition?
<Cartesian1984> how can you make linux do a disk check on boot?
<mcjerry> both drives mounting correctly prior to kernel update
<mcjerry> Terminus, two seperate SATA drives, sda and sdb
<sethk> mcjerry, can you run the old kernel, and still mount both?
<mcjerry> sda1 windows partition ntfs, and sdb1 storage ntfs partition, sda1 reading, sdb1 not
<mcjerry> sethk, yes
<Terminus> mcjerry, oh... i see. thought it was two partitions on one drive. hmmm...
<sethk> mcjerry, ok, then I take back what I said about it not being a kernel issue.  :)
<sethk> mcjerry, try killing the automounter
<dabaR> Seveas: ping
<ecobuntu> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is probably at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<mcjerry> sethk, relearning linux, last used in 2001, what is command to kill automounter?
<sethk> mcjerry, find it with ps aux, then kill it with kill
<jrsims> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<sethk> mcjerry, I'm thinking that there is some pathelogical interaction among automount, udev, and mount
<ecobuntu> yeah ubuntu is great
<bob832> jrsims:  thats what i said when i installed it
<bob832> lol
<ecobuntu> dapper is pretty sweet...but not much different than breezy right now
<dabaR> ecobuntu: was that for me?
<ecobuntu> dabaR: no did you ask about it?
<anavim> ecobuntu, other than being unstable
<dabaR> nope.
<MacUsr> Hello?
<ecobuntu> anavim: doesn't seem to unstable to me
<jrsims> have you guys tried Nexenta yet? I heard it's going to kill ubuntu.
<dabaR> MacUsr: are you asking?
<MacUsr> Will Ubuntu ever be compatible with AirPort Extreme cards?
<dabaR> jrsims: hah
<jrsims> :)
<dabaR> MacUsr: broadcom has not released the specs.
<anavim> MacUsr, you need a prism card... they're $15 on ebay
<bob832> nope
<anavim> MacUsr, prism54.org
<mcjerry> sethk, do not see automount?
<sethk> it may be triggered by hotswap code
<ecobuntu> Nexenta OS now there's an unstable distro ;)
<anavim> MacUsr, and don't make the mistake of getting a card with the wrong FCC ID.  That's your only guarantee it's a real prism card
<sethk> mcjerry, the fact that it is complaining about /media/storage means that it is trying to use the same resource for both partitions.
<sethk> mcjerry, you might want to look at your udev config
<DShepherd> do nautilus do multisession burning?
<DShepherd> does nautilus do multisession burning?
<sethk> mcjerry, I did see something similar when I upgraded a kernel
<MacUsr> Thanks. Bye
<anavim> ecobuntu, dapper is in development, so accidents do happen  :)
<BigKahuna> How can I vew what processes are running using the cli?
<mcjerry> path to udev config?
<sethk> mcjerry, it turned out the previous kernel was using the sata chipset in ide compatible mode, and the newer kernel was not.
<Communist_FireFo> Hello all
<anavim> the best thing about the prism cards is their range is 3x the airport extreme card  :D
<ecobuntu> anavim: i know...that's why i am running breezy as my principal desktop...btw i've used sid for a while so i am use to bugs and crashes and being unable to start X
<Communist_FireFo> I have a question to ask
<mcjerry> sethk, i understand the logic of what you say, but am slow in relearning linux locations and such
<sethk> mcjerry, it is also possible that this is simply a kernel bug, and you should just wait until it gets fixed.
<anavim> ecobuntu: I can only take a certain amount of bleeding edge each year.. this year I've had my fill  :)
<mcjerry> sethk, where do i check udev config
<sethk> mcjerry, I have to check.  try man udev
<ecobuntu> yeah i'm sure i'll get bored with borken stuff
<ecobuntu> broken
<anavim> ecobuntu, actually, I installed the 2.6.15 kernel yesterday and then reverted back to 2.6.12, and my networking doesn't start up on boot anymore
<ecobuntu> i was helping someone earlier shrink their windows partition on their parents computer...i hope they didn't screw up ;)
<CFF> The question I want to ask is this. I just got my Brezzy CD's on friday. But I turn on the computer - it does not bring up the boot prompt - but goes straight into the LILO loader of my current Linux Mandrake
<CFF> I really want to install Ubuntu - what can I do?
<ecobuntu> CFF: you have to press F12 maybe? or some function key
<ecobuntu> CFF: how do you boot from a cd?  y
<bur[n] er> CFF: make sure your BIOS is set to boot from CD
<joeyb> Is there a gnome-panel config? I want autohide to hide 1px, or maybe 0... not the 5 or 6 is does now.
<dabaR__> sudo aptitude install k3b
<dabaR__> pah
<CFF> bur[n] er: I did - I just use this old Award BIOS and it says - CDROM, A, C
<CFF> And I use a older board
<bur[n] er> CFF: well... that should be about it... did you download breezy or were they shipped?
<CFF> bur[n] er: they were shipped
<dabaR> funk.
<bur[n] er> CFF: try to reboot again... or use a different cd rom drive?
<CFF> hmm..
<penguinitus> hello all..
<joeyb> Is there a gnome-panel config? I want autohide to hide 1px, or maybe 0... not the 5 or 6 is does now.
<CFF> bur[n] er: I only have this CD Burner
<B_166-ER-X> why does ogle closes when trying to play some dvd's ? (originals)
* bur[n] er shrugs
<penguinitus> just got a new amd64, I'm about to format the drive and get ubuntu up and going on it...just wondering if anyone can offer any info on what's to come
<thespore> I'm trying to install 'transcode' and it failed.. tried 'apt-get -f install' and i get 'error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/blah.lib trying to overwrite /usr/lib/blah.so.0.0.0, which is also in libfame0'
<ecobuntu> sweet there is suspend in dapper...i'm afraid to try it though ;)
<bur[n] er> ecobuntu: it's there in breezy as well no?
<dabaR__> ecobuntu: just do not use it for a stable system...
<joeyb> Is there a gnome-panel config? I want autohide to hide 1px, or maybe 0... not the 5 or 6 is does now.
<ecobuntu> no just hibernate
<CFF> bur[n] er: And every time I reboot, the prompt just does not come up
<bur[n] er> joeyb: nothing I know of... try playing in gconf-editor
<ecobuntu> dabaR: yeah breezy is my main partition
<joeyb> Thanks, I'll look
<bur[n] er> CFF: sucky man... can you boot other cds?
<ecobuntu> dabaR: definitely not a distro in development ;)
<CFF> bur[n] er: No
<bur[n] er> CFF: guess you're SOL
<CFF> bur[n] er: SOL?
<bur[n] er> CFF: unlucky
<penguinitus> ...anybody else running ubuntu amd64 kernel?
<dabaR__> straight out of luck
<CFF> bur[n] er: hmm
<joeyb> bur[n] er, hmm, nothing.
<CFF> I am gathering up $170 so I have get the hardware to upgrade it
<bur[n] er> joeyb: i'm guessing the answer is "no" then, you can't change the autohide without doing some serious gnome-panel hacking
<joeyb> I found it.
<joeyb> :D
<joeyb> Apps > Panel > Panel Name > AutoHideSize
<joeyb> Thanks. :)
<CFF> bur[n] er: This has been happening ever since I installed Linux Mandrake Download version!
<bur[n] er> joeyb: np :)  good work finding it
<dabaR__> joeyb: thanks for sharing too.
<bur[n] er> CFF: it made your cdrom not work?  I find that hard to believe
<intelikey> do anybody know what might make a keyboard reset every x# seconds ?
<bur[n] er> CFF: u sure the CD rom is plugged in correctly?  power and IDE?
<CFF> bur[n] er: ye
<intelikey> standard kb
<CFF> bur[n] er: *yes
<GTroy> how do I set mplayer as default?
<CFF> bur[n] er: Plus - through some weirdness - it fuck up the cdrom order - it has the CD Burner as the cdrom and the CD-ROM drive as "cdrom1"
<CFF> *fucke
<CFF> *fucked
<penguinitus> can I just install the regular 32bit iso even though I have 64bit amd?
<Agrajag> yes
<rabeldable> please verify this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<intelikey> CFF bur[n] er what symptoms ?
<bur[n] er> CFF: tried both cd roms to boot from?
<bur[n] er> intelikey: CFF can't boot the breezy install cd that was shipped out to him
<bur[n] er> er... him or her
<penguinitus> cool...I think I'll stick with 32 bit for now
<CFF> bur[n] er: Him ;)
<LotsaCabo> Can someone tell me why the repositories show "Blackdown" Java/JRE and not Sun?
<intelikey> cff that would probably be bios settings.
<Agrajag> LotsaCabo: because sun's jre isn't in the repositories.
<Agrajag> It can't be redistributed that way.
<LotsaCabo> Agrajag, nice answer.  ;-)
<Agrajag> You can make your own java package easily.
<Agrajag> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<CFF> intelikey: I checked the BIOS settings and clearly it is set to CDROM, A, C
<LotsaCabo> Agrajag, any major differences between Sun and Blackdown?
<Agrajag> Sun's a bit better compatibility-wise I guess
<GTroy> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<intelikey> CFF does the bios say booting cdrom    or cdrom boot failed  or something ?
<CFF> intelikey: cdrom
<bur[n] er> CFF: try the other cd rom drive
<CFF> bur[n] er: But that is the burner
<intelikey> so
<CFF> bur[n] er: hmm
<thespore> anyone know why I am getting errors installing 'transcode' with apt-get?  Says error was encountered processing libfame-0.9_0.9.0-0.1_i386.deb
<bur[n] er> thespore: because that file is in two packages... you can do a --force-overwrite
<LotsaCabo> ubotu, what is "!javadebs" ?
<intelikey> thespore sudo apt-get clear(or clean or what ever it is)    and try again ?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, LotsaCabo
<CFF> allow me to try - I will be back if anything happens
<mustard5> LotsaCabo, just type !javadebs
<intelikey> CFF take notes on errors
<CFF> intelikey: allright
<LotsaCabo> mustard5, within the IRC client or Ubuntu?  I'm new to both and have never seen anything begin with a bang.
<thespore> bur[n] er.. what is the syntax for using that switch?
<mustard5> LotsaCabo, in irc..  you can also pm ubotu using /msg ubotu javadebs
<bur[n] er> thespore: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/apt/archives/blah.deb
<LotsaCabo> !javadebs
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadebs is at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<LotsaCabo> Okay, I feel like a dumbass.
<mustard5> LotsaCabo, use the private message function if you can
<mustard5> ubout: tell LotsaCabo about msgthebot
<intelikey> my keyboard is still resetting periodicly,   any idea what might cause ?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell LotsaCabo about msgthebot
<thespore> bur[n] er, thanks.. worked!
<bur[n] er> thespore: yer welcome
<LotsaCabo> Hmm... so "!javadebs" is a bot?
<bur[n] er> LotsaCabo: ubotu is a bot
<intelikey> LotsaCabo no ! is a bot call ubotu is the bot
<theconartist> what should i use to install local .deb's?
<LotsaCabo> But, was I not just chatting with "ubotu?"
<intelikey> dpkg -i
<Xenguy> theconartist: dpkg -i
<bur[n] er> theconartist: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<mustard5> LotsaCabo, he sort of talks to you yes :)
<intelikey> LotsaCabo if you were you probably really feel silly now.....
<LotsaCabo> Oh, so the message I saw to me (ie. "from memory..." was an automated message.  Interesting.
<LotsaCabo> Man, I'm such a noob.
<anavim> LotsaCabo, it happens on here every day
<anavim> LotsaCabo, ubotu just has a nice database
<LotsaCabo> I have obviously spent too much time on M$.
<intelikey> lol
<Xenguy> LotsaCabo: a bit different yes
<Xenguy> linux I mean
<intelikey>                      >>>--------------|>    (0)
<GigaClon> is there a way for ubuntu to blank my LCD panel on my laptop when i close the the lid?
<benplaut> *click*
<Xenguy> bullseye
<LotsaCabo> GigaClon, that does not happen by default?
<GigaClon> no
<LotsaCabo> GigaClon, well, I was just talking to a bot, so I'm the last guy that you'd want to talk to about that.  I just found it interesting.
<LotsaCabo> I think next, I'm gonna go chat with my TV.
<intelikey> hmmm on mine there is a little presure switch that turns the light off when the lid closes....
<LotsaCabo> I tried the DVD player, but he had an attitude problem.
<intelikey> :)
<Azul_Tejano> I am trying to install the SDL 1.2.4 package, and when I run ./configure, it says "cannot find SDL 1.2.4" which makes NO sense because that's what I'm trying to install.
<intelikey> micro-waves are not much on conversation either, but they heat up awefull fast.
<mustard5> Azul_Tejano, are you in the correct working directory?
<Azul_Tejano> I believe so, I cd'ed to the right one..
<mustard5> Azul_Tejano, spelt the name wrong?
<intelikey> pwd
<LotsaCabo> intelikey: =)
<intelikey> LotsaCabo we've all done that....    but it is a lessen you don't soon forget.
<xadux> I wanna know how can I close a window conversation in the irc from in the shell
<Azul_Tejano> I don't thinks so.. I am
<rabeldable> !perms
<ubotu> rabeldable: Are you smoking crack?
<intelikey>  /part #blah
<intelikey> xadux ^
<Azul_Tejano> It says "The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found
<Azul_Tejano> *** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<Azul_Tejano> *** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the
<Azul_Tejano> *** full path to sdl-config.
<Azul_Tejano> configure: error: *** SDL version 1.2.4 not found!"
<anavim> Azul_Tejano, please don't paste in here
<Azul_Tejano> Ok, sorry. I am not sure how set environment variables..
<intelikey> Azul_Tejano maybe 'export PREFIX="$PATH:./" '    and try again
<rabeldable> ubotu perms is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<ubotu> okay, rabeldable
<devint> is it just me who thinks that ubuntu should ditch i386 and at least take on i586?
<Azul_Tejano> I'll try it.
<rabeldable> !perms
<ubotu> I heard perms is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<devint> it already can't run on i386 or i486 machines
<devint> why keep compiling for them
<dabaR> cafuego: ping
<anavim> oh ###! what happened to ubotu
<anavim> !listvalues environment
<dabaR> I killed him, sorry.
<dabaR> not on purpose.
<anavim> how?
<dabaR> anavim: he is fixed not.
<intelikey> devint it can on 80486 so i386 is usable      err sort of
<dabaR>  mean, now.
<anavim> exceeded allowed forked processes count  :)
<PokerFacePenguin> Marked Away
<anavim> Azul_Tejano, read an article on changing your environment variables from the internet.  it will do you a world of good  :)
<Azul_Tejano> Ok, do I just type that in to the terminal and enter?
<dabaR> Azul_Tejano: if it dont work, ask me again.
<nicholaspaul> I'm looking for a hint :) anyone use a nice little gui for encrypting files?
<intelikey> devint besides why not just make 64bit  everyone is going to have to go to that anyway ?
<nicholaspaul> on OSX i use 'krypt'...
<Azul_Tejano> Ok I will do a search. ;)
<dabaR> Azul_Tejano: you will likely need to install libsdl1.2-dev, however.
<ULffuntu> zzugg
<TiMiDo> hey can someone tell me how can i unsubcribe to the ubuntu list?
<TiMiDo> on the mail?
<Azul_Tejano> dabaR, I will  check that out..
<dabaR> send unsubscribe in the message body is a common practice
<Cole> devint: if you want your system ultra optimized.. just run Gentoo.. takes alot of work. but then it will be as fast as your machine can make it..
<intelikey> is there not an unsubscribe url in the mails ?
<nicholaspaul> TiMiDo, if all else fails, just block the address in your client filters
<devint> Cole: I don't worry about ultra optimization, it's just that i386 is way outdated
<rabeldable> dabR: can you change the perms factoid in ubotu?
<theconartist> does anyone know how do get autoscrolling in epiphany?
<devint> i686 will be around for quite awhile longer
<ULffuntu> $$$
<xadux> intelikey, thanks man, but when I want close the window of the specific user how can I do?
<intelikey> devint i could not run i686 here.
<Cole> devint: i would not go past i586 as i have a couple old dual penitum boxes i used as a file server.. and i know one of my friends has i 386 set up as a router
<elizabeth> does anyone here run aMSN?
<xadux> yes
<xadux> me
<mustard5> devint, I believe the 386 kernel in ubuntu is actuality something like a 586 kernel
<elizabeth> how come it keeps opening conversation windows with random people?
<mustard5> devint, thats what I read in the ubuntuforums anyway
<nicholaspaul> elizabeth, youre prob.getting robots
<Azul_Tejano> hmm, can't find libsdl1.2-dev in Synaptic or Google. Have a url?
<elizabeth> nicholaspaul, what?
<Cole> devint: there are still uses for old machines.. why spend money on a new machine to be a gateway for a network.. or a simple proxy server or a DMZ which only has SSH open?
<rabeldable> dabaR: can you edit the perms factoid in ubotu?
<nicholaspaul> elizabeth, it sounds like robots .
<elizabeth> nicholaspaul, that would be extremely useful if i knew what it means if i'm getting robots.
<anavim> rabeldable, you would say "ubotu, perms is <reply>perms is blah
<intelikey> xadux idk   i don't use irssi.    try   /help    see if it has online help.    also   'man irssi '   might tell you.      bx here :)
<nicholaspaul> elizabeth, i was assuming youd know what robots are. They are automated users.
<rabeldable> !perms
<ubotu> rumour has it, perms is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<anavim> elizabeth, bots are automated programs
<dabaR> xadux: ps -u <username>; kill -9 <processNumber>. The process number will be shown as output of ps -u <userName>
<rabeldable> I did that but thats all I can put there...
<nicholaspaul> elizabeth,  i try to be extremely useful without insulting anyones intelligence .
<dabaR> xadux: are you asking in irssi?
<elizabeth> nicholaspaul: ok, so how would that work? it is opening windows with people i know, and they're not robots.
<anavim> rabeldable, what do you want it to say?
<dabaR> elizabeth: use gaim.
<anavim> elizabeth, then it's just buggy
<elizabeth> dabaR: no. D:<
<nicholaspaul> elizabeth, my guess is crap software. Or a bug
<elizabeth> ech.
<intelikey> anavim it should also have  'man chmod '   in that help node
<nicholaspaul> elizabeth, which client are you using? Not all clients are created equal.
<rabeldable> anavim: Permissions are explained here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#changefilesfolderspermissions      The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename
<Azul_Tejano> Wow, Horatio from SNL!!!
<rabeldable> oops
<rabeldable> scratch that
<xadux> dabaR, about how close a specific window in irssi
<HoratioSanz> half eaten in a tercel
<Azul_Tejano> But Horatio's not in minnesota..
<dabaR> xadux: go into it, and type: /win c
<HoratioSanz> taco*
<rabeldable> anavim: Permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions     The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename
<elizabeth> nicholaspaul, aMSN
<intelikey> rabeldable no    man chmod      ?
<dabaR> night
<rabeldable> anavim: Permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions     The easiest way to work with permissions is to chmod {options} filename, for more info: man chmod
<HoratioSanz> genuine looney tunes jacket
<Azul_Tejano> good night. Thanks for your help! :)
<rabeldable> there
<intelikey> rabeldable you'll have newbees 777 / -R    hehhe
<Cole> intelikey: lol
<nicholaspaul> elizabeth, hmmm. Its worth trying others . Everyone's mileage varies.
<intelikey> yes   :)
<xadux> dabaR, hey men thankz thats the way :)
<Azul_Tejano> horatio? genuine looney tunes jacket?
<Cole> elizabeth: in my experience GAIM works very well for MSN
<rabeldable> i just wrote this doc at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<elizabeth> cole: the only problem is, you cant change display names :/
<nicholaspaul> Anyone here use an encryption program with a giu?
<nicholaspaul> or gui?
<Cole> elizabeth: your own display name?
<HoratioSanz> member's only jacket
<anavim> !perms
<ubotu> Permissions are explained here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#changefilesfolderspermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from CLI
<elizabeth> cole yeah
<HoratioSanz> man woman
<rabeldable> cool
* nicholaspaul uses gaim or kopete for msn. never 'msn' !!!
<Azul_Tejano> ? member's only jacket? Sounds like a spam-bot
<intelikey> HoratioSanz no help page found for woman
<Cole> elizabeth: did you try setting the alias line? in the account options in GAIM?
<nicholaspaul> lol intelikey
<rabeldable> I don't know if having sudo as the example since it could cause problems, however, I notice lots of people problems are needing to change permissions of files that they do not own.
<Azul_Tejano> Lol. That would be nice.
<elizabeth> cole, yes. my display name is still somethin gabout badgers, even though my alias is "elizabeth"
<Azul_Tejano> badger badger badger badger mushroom mushroom SNakE!
<rabeldable> anavim: Can you change the URL to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<elizabeth> azul_tejano, actually, yeah, something like that.
<rabeldable> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<anavim> rabeldable, uh, ok
<rabeldable> thx
<nicholaspaul> purple did what to angel??!?!!?!
<Cole> elizabeth: got a solution for you.. log into GAIM and then "set friendly name"
<Cole> elizabeth: try that and let me knwo if it works
<purplefeltangel> cole: thx :D
<Cole> elizabeth: the set friendly name is in the tols menu
<purplefeltangel> ok
<Cole> elizabeth: tools- account actions- set friendly name
<Cole> elizabeth: i'm horrible at directions lol
<intelikey> so there have been some fixes to breezy   yes?       and if i contact shipit  do they still use the origenal iso's ?
<intelikey> cole  elizabeth is now known as purplefeltangel
<purplefeltangel> cole, thanks :D
<Cole> purplefeltangel: np it works i take it?
<purplefeltangel> yup
<GTroy> hey guys how do you set mplayer as the default?
<Iam8up> i'm having problems with X windows; reading through the X-wiki it suggests using X -configure; to do this i need root permissions and i can't become su w/o the root password....
<Azul_Tejano> preferences, default applications, Gtroy
<rabeldable> Iam8up: sudo bash
<Azul_Tejano> system preferences rather
<GTroy> Azul_Tejano: many thanks
<Iam8up> hah...thanks...
<mustard5> Iam8up, you on gnome?
<Iam8up> mustard5 - i don't have x windows working, so..no
<mustard5> Iam8up, there is a sudo command to reconfigure xorg
<rabeldable> anavim: is it changed?
<Iam8up> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<anavim> rabeldable, yes
<mustard5> Iam8up, yeah
<rabeldable> !perms
<ubotu> Permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from CLI
<Iam8up> didn't help...
<mustard5> Iam8up, k
<anavim> rabeldable, try /msg ubotu perms or whatever else
<Azul_Tejano> Wait, I think I was incorrect about that one Gtroy
<mustard5> Iam8up, whats it doing out of curiosity?
<Iam8up> mustard5 - upon booting it complains about X having problems - the actualy error message is:
* intelikey likes -plow
<jdmpike> is there an openoffice channel?
<jdmpike> I need some openoffice.org help
<Iam8up> (EE) No devices detected.
<Iam8up> then i headed over to the x windows faq
<rabeldable> anavim: thanks
<jdmpike> I need to import a .pot Powerpoint Template into Impress
<jdmpike> anyone know how to do that?
<mustard5> Iam8up, ah ok...thanks
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<Iam8up> the faq told me to: X -configure
<etzerd> what is the command to install KDe
<benplaut> are the repos down?
<mustard5> Iam8up,  there is another command you can use
<Xenguy> !kde
<ubotu> I heard kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<mustard5> Iam8up, its in the first few lines of your xorg.conf
<Iam8up> can you tell me what that is?
* misfit_toy has a moment of clarity and understands why the linux desktop is so far from being a "standard"...sheesh.
<mustard5> Iam8up, I think it does autodetect again
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: which desktop? :p
<mustard5> Iam8up, I'll look for it one sec
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, any
<jdmpike> !gnome
<ubotu> I guess gnome is an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users. see http://gnome.org for details.
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: so you've tried them all
* anavim slaps misfit_toy with a wet halibut
<jdmpike> !Openoffice.org
<ubotu> jdmpike: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, pretty much
<Iam8up> mustard5 - i'm in that conf file, can you tell me what i should be looking for?
<mustard5> Iam8up, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Xenguy> really
<Iam8up> oh..that's nice =)
<mustard5> Iam8up, its in the comments at the top of the xorg.conf
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: and it sux -- why?
<intelikey> misfit_toy cause linux' stringth is in the cli ?
* misfit_toy steps twice and hails mary poppins, her umbrella guards against anavim 's slap
<mustard5> Iam8up, thats about the limit of my understanding of configuring xorg.conf ;)
<Iam8up> all right..thanks a bunch...
<Xenguy> intelikey: the cli is great, but linux is plenty GUI now
* anavim flies a kite
<rabeldable> Iam8up: What kind of hardware do you have?
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, I have no problem with this stuff, I love it, I'm commenting on the questions here...
<ggon_> #join dia-x
<Iam8up> now..i hit that command, select 'nv' drivers (as i'm using a fx 5200 pci) and then it tells me 'xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2005.11.200029'
<misfit_toy> intelikey, ^^
<Iam8up> rabeldable - x86
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: hrm, sorry, I just thought you didn't like the linux desktop, and I wondered why in particular
<mustard5> Iam8up, its backuped up your xorg.conf
<intelikey> Xenguy does that mean the cli is "declining" ?
<mustard5> Iam8up, excuse that poorly worded sentence :)
<Iam8up> mustard5 - but now i'm back at the prompt =/
<misfit_toy> as long as people have to come here and ask the absurd questions they have to ask, then god help linux....and don't get me wrong...my whole house is open source
<mustard5> Iam8up, I would try starting up gnome
<Iam8up> mustard5 - but i can't...
<mustard5> Iam8up, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Xenguy> intelikey: not at all - it's super powerful and people who get really into *nix learn the command line cos it is valuable to do so
<mustard5> Iam8up, ah ok
<anavim> misfit_toy, most of the problems I see on here relate to people needing to install their favorite software, which was left out due to patents, non-free issues, etc.
<rabeldable> misfit_toy: at least they can come here to ask.....
<Iam8up> i can't get into gnome, that's the whole point of me being in here atm =(
<misfit_toy> anatole, rabeldable true enough
<anavim> misfit_toy, then the usual bugs which they need walking through
<Cole> who needed the openoffice template help?
* misfit_toy just gets tired of the same questions here...and THERE...lol
<mustard5> Iam8up, I'm just assuming that haveing reconfigured you might be able to now
<intelikey> k Xenguy looks like we are on the same page of music....
<mustard5> Iam8up, soz :)
<anavim> misfit_toy, then there's the learning-how-to-use-unix questions  :)
<surfdue_> Or, if you want to disable credential caching permanently, you can edit your runtime config file (located next to the auth/ directory). Simply set store-auth-creds to no, and no credentials will be cached on disk, ever. << where is this config file located in the program subversion on ubuntu?
<misfit_toy> anavim, of course
<Cole> jdmpike: hey you still need help with that template?
<Iam8up> mustard5 - i went through this setup once before, it didn't fix my problem
* misfit_toy wonders why there would be unix questions? ;p
<DaBass> i need help with netinstall is there anyone
<mustard5> Iam8up, k..well you have a backup of your xorg.conf if you want to restore it
* misfit_toy decides to drop into a windows channel...let's see...
<Iam8up> yay...multiple copies of broken configs =(
<misfit_toy> bbl
<Toran> hey guys, how can i redetect my graphics card with ubuntu?
<mustard5> Iam8up, :)
<Iam8up> Toran - i can tell you that...
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: don't forget your tinfoil hat :-)
<Toran> Iam8up: .. :D
<Iam8up> Toran - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, got it on!
<Iam8up> hope you have more luck then i do...
<Toran> Iam8up: thanks
<Xenguy> a
<misfit_toy> 49 people in #windows
<misfit_toy> hmm
<misfit_toy> I apparently OWN #xp
<misfit_toy> cool
<ecobuntu> really?
<ecobuntu> i have a picture of a drake on my dapper desktop
<anavim> misfit_toy, you know unix questions, like chmod, chown, $PATH, bash, etc.
<ecobuntu> drake being duck not dragon
<dylan_> ecobuntu, how is Dapper thus far?  what changes have been made?
<misfit_toy> anavim, yes, why?
<ecobuntu> dylan_: not a very many...it's hardly noticeable
<misfit_toy> ecobuntu, there's a logo already? dammit! where?
<dylan_> ecobuntu, is it any more stable?
<ecobuntu> dylan_: suspend, a systems monitor application
<ecobuntu> dylan_: more than breezy?  definitely not
<anavim> misfit_toy, you said you wondered why there would be unix questions, I'm just clarifying what I mean when I say unix
<ecobuntu> misfit_toy: there's no logo yet
<misfit_toy> anavim, understood
<misfit_toy> ecobuntu, dammit!
<ecobuntu> it's still brown
<Iam8up> quick question..what's the release name for 5.10?
<misfit_toy> LMAO
<misfit_toy> no more freaking brown
<misfit_toy> god
<mahangu_> Iam8up, Breezy Badger
<Iam8up> wasn't it like..breezy bear..?
<Iam8up> ahh there you go, thanks a bunch
<mahangu_> Iam8up,np
<Pablo_C> breezy beer
<misfit_toy> a drake is a DUCK, and thus the color should change to more blackish and such
<dylan_> ecobuntu, so why make dapper in the first place lol?
<Sonny_Wertzik> can anyone here answer a question about xcompmgr.?
<ecobuntu> dylan_: hmm?  it will be more stable than breezy..it's in development
<Cole> hey guys if the guy comes back asking how to use a .pot (ms template) in open office.. here are the instructions.. open up any of the openoffice apps. click file  - new - templates and documents..then click organize. then click on my templates. click "commands" then "import template" .. a new window will pop up and browse to the location of the template and chagne the "files or type" to "all files" then select the template and click ope
<delltony> question i have a website running on one of my boxes i want to ssh into it and do a backup of it and store that backup on this box how would i go about doiong that please if anyone would like to help that would be great
<mahangu_> delltony, ssh in
<rob_p> delltony:  I'd use scp.
<mahangu_> tar or cp the files
<mahangu_> yeah
<mahangu_> or what rob_p said
<ecobuntu> for java packages: !javadebs
* misfit_toy is an ubuntu fan, and will stay that way...even though he runs an FC website...you guys take care, spread the Ubuntu "thing", it's working.
<ecobuntu> !javadebs
<ubotu> somebody said javadebs was at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<intelikey> cole write a wiki  and link ubotu to it.
<delltony> well scp i kinda understand but how would i get it to tarball on myside with a | ?
<Cole> kk
* delltony still in learning stage :(
<Sonny_Wertzik> has anyone here heard of xcompmgr.?
<mahangu_> delltony, if you can get in to shell on the server
<mahangu_> why dont you get in there
<mahangu_> and tar it
<mahangu_> then scp it out
<delltony> thats what i wanted to do then send it to myself the server is at a datacenter
<benplaut> folks... i've got a big problem
<rob_p> delltony:  Write a small script that makes a tar.gz of the dir(s) you want backed up and automatically scp's the tar.gz to your machine.  Add it to a crontab entry for a truly automated backup solution!
<benplaut> themes install jst fine, but the theme never changes
<benplaut> it's stuck on indubstrial
<delltony> rob thats what i'm trying to do but i don't know how
<delltony> :(
<anavim> rob_p, but that's too easy!  :)
<mahangu_> delltony, im sure there are several perl / bash scripts that are already written for the job
<anavim> delltony, there's articles on the 'net for each of those tasks
<rob_p> delltony:  I'd say read up on how to use scp, then open a few bash scripts and poke around.  Before long, you'll be scripting your way to bliss!
<intelikey> benplaut that is a major problem, theeme wont change......    ;/
<rob_p> anavim:  That's what I like about Linux.  Everything is just TOO EASY! :-)
<benplaut> intelikey: well...
<toblerp> i'm using gaim and jabber over ssl and i discovered that you can't use tls... it only works with "force old ssl"
<benplaut> nm, fixed
<toblerp> does somebody know my problem?
<toblerp> libgnutls-* is all installed
<ecobuntu> ] \
<rabeldable> !perms
<ubotu> well, perms is Permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<anavim> rabeldable, you need to use <reply> so that ubotu doesn't add it's funny phrases to the start of the sentence
<rabeldable> somebody else changed it.... in the ubuntu-offtopic channel
<rabeldable> let me try to change it....
<anavim> ah, I will update it then
<rabeldable> ubotu perms is <reply>Permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<ubotu> ...but perms is already something else...
<anavim> updated
<rabeldable> !perms
<ubotu> Permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<rabeldable> ok
<anavim> rabeldable, like this
<anavim> !test is <reply>Test is a test
<ubotu> ...but test is already something else...
<anavim> !foo is foo
<ubotu> okay, anavim
<LotsaCabo> Okay, this is odd.  I cannot login using the "su" command, but I am 100000% confident that the password is correct.  What's up?
<anavim> !no, foo is <reply>foo is bar
<anavim> huh
<mustard5> LotsaCabo, do you have a root password?
<intelikey> !foo
<ubotu> [foo]  foo
<anavim> weird
<mustermann> !bluetooth
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, mustermann
<LotsaCabo> mustard5, I do.
<anavim> !foo is <reply>foo is bar
<ubotu> ...but foo is already something else...
<anavim> !no, foo is <reply>foo is bar
<anavim> !forget foo
<ubotu> anavim: i forgot foo
<mustard5> LotsaCabo, you can get a root login using sudo -s or sudo -i and user password
<jack-> sudo su -
<jack-> works as well
<Cole> intelikey: i made a wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MSTemplatesInOpenOffice now what should i do
<mustard5> LotsaCabo, sudo -s is the most commonly used I think
<mustermann> hi guys.  i'd like to get a usb bluetooth dongle running.  how can i check to see if it's being recognized?
<jack-> sudo -s will give you a timed rootshell
<LotsaCabo> Hmm... so, what is "su" in Ununtu?
<jack-> !su
<ubotu> jack-: Are you on ritalin?
<mustard5> LotsaCabo, its the wrong way in ubuntu :)
<anavim> LotsaCabo, su is switch user just like everywhere else, but root is disabled
<mustermann> substitute user.  can be any user, not just root.
<anavim> !tell LotsaCabo about rootsudo
<LotsaCabo> Aaaah.
<intelikey> !oo.templates is <reply>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MSTemplatesInOpenOffice
<ubotu> intelikey: okay
<mustard5> LotsaCabo, ubotu will explain in PM
<jack-> mm how did i enable my root again :) lol
<intelikey> !oo.templates
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MSTemplatesInOpenOffice
<jack-> sudo passwd something, i think
<jack-> not sure
<mustard5> jack-, sudo passwd root
<jack-> yeah
<jack-> guessed it
<Cole> intelikey: h tahts cool
<intelikey> sudo passwd      and when it asks first give your user passwd then it will ask for the 'new root password'
<intelikey> jack ^
<jack-> i know, thx
<j1> hello
<j1> anyone here
<intelikey> j1
<j1> hey
<j1> where are you?
<anavim> j1, this is #ubuntu channel
<j1> oh ok
<j1> i got it
<intelikey> ubotu whois j1 ?
<ubotu> intelikey: Do they come in packets of five?
<zorba64> j1: we are everywhere
<mustermann> what's the name of the boot-up log file?
<j1> i am on ubutu
<intelikey> mustermann 'dmsg '
<j1> dmesg
<anavim> intelikey, ubotu is not nickserv
<mustermann> thanky
<Cole> Jack Smelleisnet
<j1> how did you know my name>
<j1> whoa
<rabeldable> j2 j3 j4 j5 j6 j7 j8 j9 j0
<Cole> ;-)
<j1> what??  oh my
<j1> that is my locker combination
<Cole> he asked
<j1> wow
<j1> they called by grampa smelly
<anavim> j1, he knows your name because he typed "/whois j1"
<Cole> oh yeah that 2
<rabeldable> j1: can you take your offtopic convo to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<j1> |whois elvis
<j1> i need help
<rabeldable> so do I
<j1> ok, sorry. i'll gt back on topic
<Cole> rabeldable: what did you need?
<j1> gotta learn how to decrypt DVDs in Ubuntu (Hairy Beaver)
<rabeldable> 1 million dollars...
<rabeldable> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> [libdvdcss2]  to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<intelikey>  (Hairy Beaver)  ?      hehhe
<j1> i meant to say breezy badger, sorry
<notyoda> Hey does the newest livecd have ethereal on it?
<j1> i couldn't get libdvdcss from any of the repositories
<notyoda> or is there a site where I could find out what packages are containted on the livecd?
* intelikey inserts cd in toaster and sets coffie cup on cdrom tray.....  oooops
<lampshade> this room is quiet
<j1> anyone else? where do i get libdvdread?
<chanchal> I installed all packages for Hindi in Ubuntu-5.10 including IIIMF and /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/dev But I am unable to have Hindi Keyboard Layout option in Keyboard Preferences -> Layout -> Add /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/dev was not existing in Ubuntu-5.10 partition and I copied this file from my Fedora Core 3 partition where this feature was available. Whats wrong???
<intelikey> lampshade maybe msg ubotu info ethereal   ?
<lampshade> msg ubotu info ethereal
<j1> loud loud
<j1> loud
<lampshade> yar
<j1> shouts
<j1> yip yap yow
<intelikey> prepend /
<lampshade> intelikey: Yeah, that didn't really tell me about the livecd...  it did say it was in the repos though
<mustermann> huh.  my dmesg log file begins with the wrong date and time, but the timestamp on the file is right.  is that normal?
<rabeldable> mustermann: thats probably because ntp updated your clock after your system booted... check your hardware time at the bios
<intelikey> lampshade it says it is in universe/net  so it probably isn't on the cd...
<lampshade> thanks
<thechitowncubs> what can I do to make GTK1 apps look not SO ugly? How can i change the font size and theme to make it look a little more presentable?
<rabeldable> thechitowncubs: /join #gtk+ or #Gtk
<mustermann> i see several bluetooth entries, and the dongle lights up, but the gnome bluetooth device manager scan doesn't find my bt mouse.  any command line tools or other ways to verify?
<mustermann> ultimately, i'd like to get the mouse and dial-up working.
<rabeldable> mustermann: don't know about bluetooth
<anavim> mustermann, what does "lsmod | grep bluetooth" give you?
<mustermann> bluetooth              43012  9 rfcomm,l2cap,hci_usb
* benplaut goes off to try and, again, fix Cairo
<anavim> mustermann, so that looks ok
<mustermann> so you think its being recognized and driver's+daemons are being loaded.
<cornflake> is it safe to do apt-get dist-upgrade w/out backing up first?
<chanchal> I think my query about keyboard layouts was not in presentable length
<anavim> mustermann, and what about:   hciconfig hci0
<deFrysk> cornflake, backing up is always wiser
<cornflake> deFrysk, hehe
<thrice`> cornflake, well, backing up is always a good idea...but, it should be safe if you're going major release to major release
<cornflake> Dist: Debian GNU/Linux testing/unstable | Uname: Linux 2.6.12-9-686 | CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz @ 2.93GHz - 5816.32 bogomips | Memory: (Used/Total) 492MB/496MB | Videocard: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) | Resolution: 800x600 (bpp: 24) | Uptime: 7 days 2 hrs 54 mins 36 secs | eth0: IN: 229.9 MiB OUT: 40.0 MiB
<mustermann> hci0:   Type: USB
<Amaranth> cornflake: Please don't do that again.
<mustermann> UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN
<cornflake> Amaranth, aye aye, sir!
<mustermann> and some addres, sending, receiving info
<deFrysk> cornflake, make sure your not the pebkac if you decide not to back up
<mustermann> RX bytes:1659 acl:5 sco:0 events:70 errors:0
<anavim> mustermann, it says it's up and running, or not
<cornflake> umm... wut's a pebkac?
<mustermann> TX bytes:637 acl:5 sco:0 commands:38 errors:0
<mustermann> running
<deFrysk> cornflake, google for it
<deFrysk> cornflake, and if you never heard of it, better back up ;)
<Cole> defrysk: or it might be an I.D. Ten T Error
<anavim> mustermann, and you installed gnome-bluetooth and ran it?
<intelikey> ubotu pebkac is the Problem Exists Between the Keyboard And the Chair
<ubotu> intelikey: okay
<DShepherd> I notice that when I tab some of the icons are grayed or dimmed. What does that mean?
<mustermann> yep.  looking at it.  scan returns nothing.  takes a while to "un-grey" once activated.
<cornflake> deFrysk, lol just found it... my reason for asking is because i keep getting a gpg error whenever i apt-get update
<dylan_> why does firefox use so much memory?  is there any other way to decrease it?
<deFrysk> !gpgerror
<ubotu> deFrysk: Do they come in packets of five?
<deFrysk> :/
<cornflake> and this forum said to apt-get dist-upgrade --without-authentication
<Amaranth> !gpgerr
<ubotu> I heard gpgerr is If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<DShepherd> mustermann: so do you know what that means?
<deFrysk> Amaranth, thats what I ment :s
<DShepherd> dylan_: hey
<dylan_> DShepherd, hey
<DShepherd> dylan_: how did it go
<mustermann> no clue.
<Amaranth> dylan_: There is a nice long explaination for why it uses so much memory but I'm too tired to write it all out again.
<dylan_> DShepherd, not bad...im on ubuntu now, but still the burning issue has not been resolved..
<DShepherd> mustermann: ok thanks
<dylan_> Amaranth, how about a link?
<Amaranth> dylan_: I don't know of one.
<dylan_> Amaranth, is the problem being worked on?
<DShepherd> dylan_: so your files in the Desktop were gone?
<Amaranth> dylan_: It's not a firefox problem.
<cornflake> deFrysk, ok that was a WAY better solution
<intelikey> short explanation, it's bloated ?
<deFrysk> cornflake, stay away from daft forums
<cornflake> deFrysk, hehe
<cornflake> deFrysk, good thing i was smart enough to not do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<dylan_> DShepherd, um, no - that was when i was running on slackware
<lysis> anybody here actually alive?
<Amaranth> dylan_: Let's say Firefox wants a chunk of memory. |||||||||||||||||| is this chunk. After awhile it frees part of this and we end up with ||||00000000|. The zeros are non-used parts but firefox is still marked as using them because of the | on the end.
<DShepherd> dylan_: ok kool
<intelikey> lysis i wish i knew.
<dylan_> Amaranth, so the amount of memory use is an illusion?
<dylan_> lol
<Amaranth> dylan_: More or less, anyway. The solution is a new malloc function.
<DShepherd> Amaranth: interesting...
<lysis> intelikey . . . hehehe.    i just got ubuntu working today.  been a microsoft user until now.
<intelikey> lysis do they come in packs of five ?
<anavim> mustermann, this might help a bit:   http://lists.gnomehack.com/pipermail/gnome-bluetooth/2005-April/000826.html
<dylan_> Amaranth, will it be removed in the future?
<toresbe> lysis: grats
<Amaranth> dylan_: No, it's actually still "in use" by firefox. As in, no one else can use it.
<mustermann> hey thanks, i'll read up.
<lysis> intelikey; i don't understand what you mean?
<DShepherd> Amaranth: where do you get your facts from?
<Amaranth> DShepherd: I got it off either a blog or a mailing list a long time ago. :P
<lysis> anybody here care to help me troubleshoot a dvd playback problem?
<intelikey> what ?   oh    hehhe yeah that was random....
<DShepherd> Amaranth: are you sure they havent made changes to it since then
<thrice`> wha'ts the problem?
<Amaranth> lysis: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<dylan_> Amaranth, if i was to open 50 firefox windows, would i touch swap?
<Amaranth> DShepherd: Pretty sure, because it requires changes in glibc.
<Amaranth> dylan_: Depends on what you're doing/have done with those windows, I guess.
<DShepherd> Amaranth: hmmm interesting
<lysis> well, i started having problems with every program saying "audio device in use" or something of the sort.  now programs lock up and i have to push the reset button because the cd drive won't eject, unmount, do anything and gnome won't close until it's done.
<DShepherd> Amaranth: so you use an alternate browser?
<anavim> dylan_, opening just one window will touch swap if the web page is heavy enough on system resources
<Amaranth> DShepherd: No, because the only alternative is khtml.
<dylan_> anavim, i see
<trappist> Amaranth: that's not the only alternative
<DShepherd> Amaranth: we talking about broswer right
<Amaranth> DShepherd: I think C++ and/or Qt's libs have a workaround for the problem, but it wouldn't surprise me if they had the same problem.
<DShepherd> browser*
<Amaranth> DShepherd: No, engines.
<intelikey> eeek reset button !
<DShepherd> Amaranth: ok
<Arsiesys> Hi
<DShepherd> hi
<Amaranth> DShepherd: There is no point in using dillo or epiphany because they are just simple wrappers around gecko, so it doesn't help much.
<deFrysk> hi
<lysis> exactly!  i shouldn't be doing that i know . . .
<DShepherd> Amaranth: so its the engine need fixing then..... interesting
<lysis> i just loaded up xine . . .   it's playing the scene before the menu . . .
<lysis> menu's open . . .
<Amaranth> DShepherd: No, it's the platform the engine runs on.
<Amaranth> DShepherd: glibc or the kernel
<DShepherd> Amaranth: so...windows is kool then?
<intelikey> try [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace]   in place or the panic button
<Amaranth> DShepherd: They probably have a better malloc, sure. :P
<lysis> sweet jesus i got it to work i think . . .
<Amaranth> DShepherd: Or just hide the problem by not reporting memory correctly.
<DShepherd> Amaranth: very interesting...I hope you not messing with me :)
<Amaranth> DShepherd: But getting an accurate measure of memory usage is hard anyway.
<Amaranth> DShepherd: As far as I know, I'm not. :)
<DShepherd> Amaranth: ok kool
<lysis> ok so star wars bonus material locks up, hitch says an audio error . . . but the bourne supremacy works fine.  it could be the changes i made to it too . . .
<Amaranth> DShepherd: Windows is not evil, by the way. :)
<lysis> windows is definitely NOT evil.  i play games on it everyday. :)
<DShepherd> Amaranth: I know... :) I neva thought so
<DShepherd> Amaranth: the prices are ridiculous though...well I think so
<Amaranth> The NT kernel is one of (if not _the_) best there is, actually.
<Amaranth> It's all the junk on top that ruins it. :)
<intelikey> windows not evil, but M$ eula and business practices are.
<Amaranth> whenever someone says M$ i have to paste a link, let me find it :)
<phiz> what's the best way to install xmms w/ ubuntu
<lysis> so anyway; i was pretty excited when i booted up ubuntu and my logitech keyboard's sound wheel worked. haha
<deFrysk> phiz, sudo apt-get install xmms
<intelikey> phiz synaptic    for the gui user
<lysis> yea synaptic is good stuff.  i've installed all kinds of goodies since i got this running earlier. :)
<intelikey> apt-get for the cli
<DShepherd> intelikey: aptitude works fine for me
<intelikey> that's nice.
<DShepherd> intelikey: I like it better than apt-get
<intelikey> good on ya DShepherd
<phiz> i think my sources.list is messed up
<germancito> Hello!
<mustermann> me too phiz.  after installing automatix.
<phiz> is xmms a back port or what
<germancito> I'm having a little problem with amarok
<phiz> i have a pretty fresh install
<lysis> so anybody know a program that burns dvd-video (using the video_ts folder)?
<deFrysk> !tell phiz about repositories
<phiz> thanks
<anavim> phiz, no xmms isn't a backport
<intelikey> ubotu info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
* DShepherd wonders if Amaranth is lost looking for the link
<Amaranth> I am.
<DShepherd> :)
<Amaranth> Google is no good with things like "M$".
<phiz> fixing the sources.list fixed me up.  thanks!
<DShepherd> Amaranth: maybe you need help. what exactly u looking for?
<Amaranth> DShepherd: A penny arcade comic named M$
<intelikey> lol
<DShepherd> I notice that when I tab between windows the icons are grayed or dimmed. What does that mean?
<anavim> DShepherd, on what app?
<DShepherd> ubuntu.....
<anavim> DShepherd, you mean nautilus?
<DShepherd> anavim: Alt+tab
<Amaranth> that's metacity, not nautilus
<anavim> DShepherd, it means they're minimized
<DShepherd> anavim: oh.....looks again.....I knew that :)
<DShepherd> anavim: thanks
<Arafangion_> Why doesn't my evolution work? It fails to display my inbox, all I get is Inbox(10)
<Arafangion_> There are about 500 emails in there, but I do not get a list of any of the contents!
<mlalkaka> hi
<intelikey> i played with evo for a few minutes, desided it was bloat and removed it.
<Lokk> Hello.  Can someone please tell me which config file contains the default domain name in Ubuntu?
<intelikey> maybe /etc/hosts  ?
<intelikey> idk
<mlalkaka> i need to install a program that spans two cd's, and the setup program needs me to change cd's while running it. how do i do that?
<Lokk> Thanks intelikey.  I don't know why I didn't think of that (used to it being /etc/domainname in gentoo)
<fortran01> what does "visable" mean in english?
<Madpilot> fortran01: do you mean "visible"?
<Arafangion_> Well, if nobody knows how to fix this evolution issue, could someone suggest a nice imap email client? I am used to kmail, but I don't like using kde programs in gnome.
<intelikey> check http://dictionary.com
<intelikey> mozilla-mail ?
<Cole> thunderbird
<DShepherd> Arafangion_: thunderbird?
<fortran01> thanks Madpilot and intelikey
<mlalkaka> how can i run a program from a cd (a installation program) that requires me to change the cd while running?
<intelikey> cp the installer to hd ?
<Arafangion_> DShepherd: WIll give that a look.
<DShepherd> Arafangion_: kool
<mlalkaka> intelikey, i think there may be too many files to copy
<DShepherd> Amaranth: I found a forum post about it...--> http://www.penny-arcade.com/2002/07/22#1027342688 <-- can u make further progress
<DShepherd> ?
<trappist> mlalkaka: is it a game?
<mlalkaka> trappist, yes
<mlalkaka> transgress, any ideas?
<trappist> mlalkaka: when he says copy the installer, he means just the single file you run to install it.
<dampjam> About once a day my screen just freezes... mouse doesn't work ctrl+alt+f1-f9.... I have to hold down the power button to turn it off/on... what can I look at to diagnose this?
<intelikey> if you have the free space in $HOME  what about mkdir $HOME/blah ;cp /cdrom/* blah -R ;eject (switch cd's) ;cp /cdrom/* blah -R ;cd blah (run installer) ;cd ;rm-rf blah      mlalkaka ?
<trappist> like if it's installer.sh, copy it to your home directory and run it from there
<trappist> dampjam: do you have another machine you can use to ssh to that one?
<dampjam> trappist: sure
<dampjam> trappist: it would be easier to ssh from this to that one, then back again... will that work?
<trappist> dampjam: if that happens to me I try to ssh to it (to see if I can)
<Chippendale> what is ssh??
<cyphase> lol!
<dampjam> Chippendale: hahaha
<Pablo_C> o.O
<mlalkaka> trappist, i know, but if only life were that simple in the windows world. it is a windows-based installer and i'm using wine to install it. unfortunately, unlike the good guys who made ut2003/2004, this game doesn't support linux natively.
<Pablo_C> !google ssh
<ubotu> Pablo_C: Wish i knew
<trappist> dampjam: no need to do it back again - if it freezes, see if you can ssh to it, then see if you can kill X via ssh
<dampjam> trappist: hrm... I am pretty sure even ssh will be dead
<cyphase> i just heard someone pronounce Starfox "Starfucks"
<trappist> dampjam: if that's the case it's probably a kernel panic
<intelikey> ssh = secure shell
<trappist> dampjam: but one of the reasons to ssh is to find out if that's true
<mlalkaka> intelikey, i could use your copy method, but, if possible, i'd like to avoid that
<Chippendale> what is ssh?
<intelikey> did you try running the installer and when it asks for the other cd use eject and see if you can change them ?
<trappist> mlalkaka: I used to do that with supermount, but in ubuntu that would require a kernel patch
<trappist> intelikey: linux won't let you eject a mounted cd
<intelikey> Chippendale 'man ssh '
<trappist> and it won't let you umount an in-use cd
<intelikey> trappist eject umounts them.
<trappist> mlalkaka: iirc there are some good docs about multi-cd games on transgaming.com
<trappist> mlalkaka: last I read about it, transgaming recommended supermount, but I think there are other solutions
<mlalkaka> trappist, why doesn't the osdl make supermount an official module in the kernel? it's a useful feature, in my opinion.
<intelikey> trappist that's odd then all the linux distros that mount a cd start installing their distro then ask for the next disk and spit the first one out are doing what exactly ?
<mlalkaka> trappist, i'll check transgaming right now
* intelikey thinks of rh on cds  3 disk install......
<trappist> mlalkaka: it's not osdl's decision, it's linus's.  and the answer is basically that supermount sucks.  it's never quite worked right, and even if it did, I'm not sure if linus would put it in the main tree
<mlalkaka> intelikey, i think they're copying the installer to the hard drive first then running it from there
<stevejesus> hey guys
<stevejesus> anyone tried installing mezzo orchestra on ubuntu yet?
<mlalkaka> stevejesus, hi
<trappist> intelikey: linux distros know how to get out of the way so they can be umounted - a windows installer running from the cd is still using the cd, which will prevent it from being umounted
<stevejesus> mlalkaka,  hi
<jeff_> hey guys
<joe__> i used ndisgtk and got the driver installed...what do i have to do now to get it to show up in network settings?
<oNe^somewhere> can some1 help me install nvclock ?
<intelikey> wrong mlalkaka ram disk not hd.  they do partition work from the installer.   this game installer may use ram disk too.   idk.
<joe__> broadcom 1350 network card
<jeff_> i am having a bit of a problem with .wmv files
<jeff_> some of them play and others doint
<stevejesus> so i got the greatest gdesklet today
<jeff_> does anyone know why?
<stevejesus> random simpsons quotes!
<trappist> intelikey: ram disk or hd, the point is the code isn't running from the cd, which is why it can be umounted.  not the case with windows games.
<trappist> jeff_: not all wmv files use the same codec
<trappist> jeff_: you have the codecs for some and not others
<joe__> do i have to add a line to etc or something?
<jeff_> trappist: ok cool, where can i get them all?
<trappist> !tell joe__ about w32codecs
<trappist> err
<trappist> !tell jeff_ about w32codecs
<joe__> trappist: its a win driver
<harris> what's up everyone
<trappist> joe__: my mistake, I was trying to do that for jeff_
<joe__> trappist: ah ok...so what about mine? :)
<trappist> joe__: never used ndiswrapper, sorry
<joe__> anyone know about ndiswrapper
<joe__> ?
<intelikey> i guess you could use a second cdrom drive mlalkaka
<trappist> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<mlalkaka> intelikey, i don't have another one
<trappist> intelikey: that probably won't work either.  most games insist on looking at whatever drive you started on.
<trappist> some do give you a browse feature, though
<joe__> trappist: so are there native drivers for broadcom 1350 wireless drivers?
<jeff_> trappist: I have win32codecs though, i already did waht it says on the wiki
<mahangu_> ubotu, tell joe__ about wireless
<trappist> mlalkaka: if you have a windows install handy you might try installing on windows, copying the install to linux and trying to run from there
<jeff_> trappist: i can play some .wmv files and not others
<trappist> joe__: no idea
<intelikey> trappist it would if you mount it on the same mount point  :)
<trappist> jeff_: try looking at the output of whatever media player you're using - mplayer usually has pretty verbose output
<stevejesus> oh my gnome seems so much spappier using the qt engine.
<stevejesus> snappier*
<choudesh> ello all.
<trappist> intelikey: how are you going to do that if you can't umount the first cd
<choudesh> what package is smbmount in?
<trappist> mlalkaka: out of curiosity, what game?
<intelikey> you don't have to umount to mount over the top of :)
<trappist> choudesh: apt-file search bin/smbmount
<Amaranth> stevejesus: I'm waiting for the day when I can use GTK with Qt using the glib main loop rendering my GTK widgets. :)
<trappist> choudesh:  if that doesn't work, apt-get install apt-file and apt-file update
<mlalkaka> trappist, SWAT 3 (TGOTY)
<jeff_> trappist: ok ill check it out
<locomorto> Amaranth: as we all are :)
<stevejesus> Amaranth, that'll be the day.
<locomorto> Amaranth: the pity is you can do it with qt
<trappist> mlalkaka: oh, never heard of that one.  have you tried running the installer *from* your home directory, like cd $HOME;wine /media/cdrom0/setup.exe
<stevejesus> Amaranth, dang qt crash gdesklets...
<locomorto> Amaranth: but qt themes sucks afiak
<choudesh> trappist, what if you don't have the breezy CDROM?
<trappist> choudesh: the repositories are online
<mlalkaka> trappist, no i havent. but how would that work?
<Amaranth> Appearently trolltech is actually considering using the glib mainloop in Qt for *nix. That'll be awesome.
<choudesh> trappist, I know. I run apt-file update and it asks for a CDROM
<trappist> mlalkaka: it might not work at all, choudesh smbfs: usr/bin/smbmount
<Amaranth> (that's the mainloop gtk uses so you can you both in one app without them blocking each other)
<trappist> gah, oops
<stevejesus> Amaranth, there really needs to be some unification...
<trappist> choudesh: smbfs: usr/bin/smbmount
<mahangu_> how do you see the amount of free space on your partitions?
<Amaranth> and with that code you can have GParts, KParts embedded in GTK widgets
<trappist> mlalkaka: basically you'd be in your home directory and the setup.exe will maybe-just-maybe run itself from ram and not the cd and you can umount and swap cds.  worth a shot.
<jeff_> trappist: it gives me 'error, too many packets in the buffer'
<trappist> mahangu_: df -h
<trappist> jeff_: try with mplayer --nocache
<choudesh> trappist, Thanks
<Delvien> Anyone know a way to get Adobe Photoshop Cs2 9.0 to work on linux? Im not liking the Gimp
<mlalkaka> trappist, is it possible mount a cdrom drive in a directory that already contains files, and access both (files from the cd and files on the hard drive in the same directory) at the same time?
<intelikey> mahangu_ 'df -h '
<mahangu_> trappist, thanks
<mahangu_> intelikey, thanks
<trappist> Delvien: www.codeweavers.com
<trappist> mlalkaka: not that I know of
<Amaranth> Delvien: As far as I know it doesn't work in WINE or Crossover Office so no.
<Delvien> trappist CrossOver is slow, and unreliable
<mlalkaka> trappist, alright. installation attempt 2...
<trappist> Delvien: it's neither in my experience, but I'm pretty sure it's the only solution for what you're trying to do, unless you want some virtualization like vmware or something
<Delvien> Amaranth i wish adobe would make a linux version :( i miss it so much
<intelikey> xpdf ?
<ispiked> anyone else's (letter) z's get messed up for Times New Roman?
<trappist> Delvien: I'm not a photoshop guy but I run apps in cxoffice all the time, and I find that it works quite nicely.  especially newer versions.
<harris> anyone know a program that I can make animated gifs in? can the gimp handle that?
<Delvien> trappist i have 4.1 , doesnt work too good lol.. but it is the demo...
<Venson> harris: i just opened a gif y'day in Gimp.....and yeah, i think it can handle all that stuff
<Amaranth> the demo is the same as the full version
<trappist> Delvien: the demo is fully functional, so that wouldn't be it.  5.0 is available, though.
<Amaranth> just with nag screen
<harris> cool, thanks man. I will have to check it out in more depth venson
<rabeldable> harris: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<mlalkaka> trappist, do you know where on the transgaming site you saw them mention things about supermount and other options?
<ThomasM> Delvien: Have you looked into using virtual machines?
<Delvien> ThomasM Vmware?
<trappist> mlalkaka: it was years ago that I saw it, and the whole site's been redone since then.  try searching for supermount, since any discussion of multi-cd games will probably make reference to it.
<ThomasM> Delvien: Or others cut from the same cloth, yes. VMware is the best I've seen for full Windows virtualization.
<harris> sweet... thanks rebeldable. just what i needed
<harris> just checking out the turtorial now
<Delvien> ThomasM i dual boot windows, so VMware would be a waste of harddrive space. and time, i want to run Adobe in linux, im running 7, was just wondering if i can run 9 (the one i own)
<oNe^somewhere> hello ..i'm new to ubuntu and to linux ...could some1 plz help me install nvclock ?
<intelikey> Delvien if it's not open source you don't "own" it.
<trappist> oNe^somewhere: sudo apt-get install nvclock
<DaBass> hello i am geting this error: hroot: cannot
<DaBass> execute /bin/sh: No such file or directory
<trappist> intelikey: you don't own it if it is open source.
<Delvien> intelikey umm, i own a copy of Adobe Photoshop cs2
<DaBass> can somebody help me
<ThomasM> Delvien: What are you using for 7? Wine?
<Amaranth> Delvien: Technically you own a license to use it, but yeah. :)
<ThomasM> DaBass: The directory you're chrooting into doesn't have a program at bin/sh
<intelikey> Delvien did you read the "eula" ?
<Delvien> ThomasM Crossover office
<trappist> DaBass: sounds like you're trying to chroot to a directory without a /bin/sh in it
<mlalkaka> trappist, running the installer from the home directory didn't work. i guess i'll just copy all the files temporarily
<DaBass> oh ok
<ThomasM> DaBass: You have to duplicate some of the important bits in the target chroot directory.
<trappist> mlalkaka: good luck with that :)
<ThomasM> DaBass: tldp.org has a good HOWTO covering chrooting.
<trappist> !tell DaBass abount chroot
<freakman> how do you pronounce "ubuntu"?
<harris> hahahhah that quote is great
<trappist> !tell DaBass about chroot
<mlalkaka> btw, what's the name of the bot in this channel (the equivalent of dpkg in #debian)?
<trappist> mlalkaka: ubotu
<mlalkaka> trappist, thanks
<trappist> ubotu: tell mlalkaka about yourself
<mlalkaka> trappist, i've found these bots to invaluable
<DaBass> thanks all
<trappist> yeah ubotu's probably the best bot I've seen
<freakman> does anyone know how to pronounce it? :-(
<oNe^somewhere> trappist,  i done that ...now how do i run it lol (told ya i was a newbie)
<trappist> well-armed and all that
<x0rrrz> Anybody use Proftpd?
<Amaranth> oo-bot-oo?
<trappist> freakman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation  <-- first google hit.  try harder.
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: yes
<mlalkaka> freakman, i think it's pronounced oo-BOT-oo
<x0rrrz> rabeldable: could you help me setup an account with it?
<andra> gmn kbr
<freakman> trappist: thanks :-)
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: are you using local system account or did you setup a passwd file just for proftpd?
<freakman> ubuntu is hard to pronounce :-(
* freakman cries
<x0rrrz> uhh local system
<pegasus> dude version 5.10 has some issues it keeps on freezing up on me per say(the hard drive is still spinning but I cant use the mouse or keybord) I have a ok system 1ghz 256mb 7200rpm drives
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: are you using ubuntu linux?
<x0rrrz> but i want others outside my network to be able to use it
<x0rrrz> yes
<x0rrrz> i am
<x0rrrz> breezy
<x0rrrz> 5.10
<intelikey> !return
<ubotu> intelikey: Are you smoking crack?
<x0rrrz> just installed
<dylan_> where do i get the w32codecs
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: run this:  netstat -na | grep LIST
<andra> hai
<pegasus> anyone else having issues
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> k
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: did you install Proftpd and is it running?
<DaBass> ThomasM: can you tell me the "important bits"
<Amaranth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> what am i looking for rabeldable?
<ThomasM> DaBass: It's in that TLDP article. Let me grab you the link.
<DaBass> ok
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: your looking for somethng listening to port 21
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> yes
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> rabeldable: tcp        0        0,0,0,0:21               0.0.0.0.0*          LISTEN
<mlalkaka> trappist, wouldn't the installation executable file have to be copied into the ram? so what if i forced the cd to unmount and then mounted the second cd (i feel stupid and ignorant, i know)?
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> tcp only, no steam
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> stream(
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: is it running as stand alone or inetd
<trappist> mlalkaka: if it copies itself to ram, you should be able to umount the cd fine.  if it runs from the cd, that won't work and forcing the issue will kill the installer.  it's pretty much a sucky problem, and you may actually have to patch your kernel (supermount) to get around it.
<nomad111> wat software can i use to sync my ipod nano
<mlalkaka> trappist, oh.
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> how do i tell rabeldable?
<trappist> nomad111: gtkpod
<nomad111> k thx
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> i am sorry, i am new
<nomad111> but does it convert ogg to the required format
<intelikey> mlalkaka or cp the cds to hd and install from there.
<Delvien> Well almost got Photoshop CS2 working... sigh
<ThomasM> DaBass: Looks like what you mostly need is /bin/sh and /bin/ls.  You'll need more files and libraries depending on what you're trying to do with your chroot. What is it you're doing?
<nomad111> coz ubuntu rps cd's in ogg format
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: ps -ef | grep proftp
<mlalkaka> trappist, i just found another solution (well it's actually a variant of the copy-cd solution): i can copy both cd's to different directories and use wine's dosdevices folder to create symlinks to these directories. so i would have a d: point to cd1 and e: point to cd2
<trappist> !nickometer x0rrrrrrrrrz
<ubotu> 'x0rrrrrrrrrz' is 99.77% lame, trappist
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: should see: nobody   23260     1  0 23:32 ?        00:00:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)
<mlalkaka> intelikey, that's what i'm doing now
<rabeldable> something like that
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> how do i copy paste in terminal
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> nm
<rabeldable> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<trappist> mlalkaka: you know, I never thought of that.  that could work.
<bob2> select, middle click
<Amaranth> x0rrrrrrrrrz: Ctrl-Shift-V
<bob2> just like all other traditional X apps
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> nobody    7802     1  0 Nov17 ?        00:00:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)mike     14176 14019  0 00:33 pts/0    00:00:00 grep proftp
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: thats the stand alone configuration
<DShepherd> where do I go to set the default app to lauch when my a music cd is inserted?
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: you have a /etc/proftpd.conf file
<mlalkaka> trappist, i was browsing the diablo II application DB on winehq.org (because diablo 2 also has a 2-3 cd installation) and a person in the forum used this method so i'll try it
<nomad111> ok i need some srs help i got a problem with my ubuntu a serious one i think
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> k
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> open it?
<nomad111> and i need to dump sumthing in here
<rabeldable> wait
<trappist> mlalkaka: awesome.  let me know how it goes.
<intelikey> x0rrrrrrrrrz doesn't the mouse work ?      highlight  point where you want it and middle click(both click for only two button)
<trappist> nomad111: no, not in here.  see /topic
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: when you say you want users to connect over the network... do you want them to have unique usernames or do you want them to login anonymously
<blanky> hey guys, do you know of any 'command line only' live distros that have G++ and emacs instlaled?
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> unique usernames
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> rabeldable and i want to be able to add people outside of the network aswell
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> with unique usernames...
<nomad111> trappist, how can i show the problem
<nomad111> trappist, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<bob2> bah
<trappist> nomad111: yes, like that
<bob2> ftp daemons should require you to answer a short quiz before they let you install them
<mbs> so, we're stupid ... we're trying to set up ubuntu on an adaptec raid card ... any ideas on how the drives should be configured?
<trappist> bob2: operating systems too
<mbs> should it be done before or after the os install?
<DShepherd> where do I go to set the default app to lauch when my a music cd is inserted?
<DShepherd> launch*
<mbs> (it shows all 3 drives at the section about formatting, just pick the first or should we have the clustered together already?)
<bob2> mbs: if it's a real raid card, ubuntu doesn't know or care about the arry
<trappist> DShepherd: you don't.  linux doesn't poll for that.  but there are daemons out there that will do it for you.
<Amaranth> DShepherd: It's in System->Preferences
<Terminus> blanky, i'm not sure but i really love SLAX. best part is, if you don't like the defaults, you can always remaster it. :)
<trappist> oh, was I wrong?
<intelikey> distros should start the install with 'man man '   and only go on if you read it.......  :)
<bob2> mbs: if it's new, you need to set it up in advance, yes
<mbs> bob2, so it should show just one logical device by the time ubuntu gets to it?
<kelbizzle> Any one know how to add ad cd burner?
<Amaranth> trappist: hal + gnome-volume-manager
<bob2> mbs: yes
<DShepherd> trappist: ok thanks
<trappist> Amaranth: sweet.
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: you can do it two ways... add the users to your system and when they login they will go to their home directory - or - you can create proftpd style directory tree with a custom password file just for proftpd, then the users can't access the system they can only access ftp
<dducko> kelbizzle, Like how?  The software, or an actuall cd burner?
<trappist> DShepherd: don't listen to me.  I was apparently misinformed.
<bob2> mbs: assuming you're producing a single raid-5 or whatever volume out of the bunch of disks (which is the most common option I'd think)
<mbs> bob2, gotcha, we're in the scsi select utility ... is that what we need to use normally or is there an aditional util people (adaptec) normally provide to do setup?
<kelbizzle> the actual burner
<DShepherd> trappist: ok...who am I supposed to listen to
<mbs> bob2, yes
<trappist> DShepherd: Amaranth
<bob2> mbs: dunno, never used one :)
<nomad111> trappist, i pasted it can u plz hav a look i would really appreciate it
<x0rrrz> 2nd option plz rabeldable
<trappist> DShepherd: 01:37 <Amaranth> DShepherd: It's in System->Preferences
<dducko> Into the system,.  or is it already installed into the computer kelbizzle
<mbs> bob2, thanks :) gonna go grep the adaptec site ... at least we now know what to do
<DShepherd> Amaranth, trappist: checking now
<trappist> nomad111: before I do can you summarize the problem for all of us?
<kelbizzle> I Want to install it
<ThomasM> DaBass: Get it all figured out?
<Amaranth> DShepherd: prefered apps or something
<trappist> nomad111: and while you're at it, provide a link to it? :)
<nomad111> well i think im missing some vital files like for cups and all that
<DaBass> nope
<dducko> You have a Space for it already or replacing a drive? kelbizzle
<DaBass> u said youll give me a link
<nomad111> something must hav happend when i was installing ubuntu
<kelbizzle> i have space
<nomad111> trappist, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4774
<ThomasM> DaBass: And I explained what you needed and asked you for more information. If you don't respond for 5 minutes, I assume you have nothing more to add. :)
<DShepherd> Amaranth: it only covers 3 sections.. web browser, gnome-terminal and mail reader.. no music cd there
<DaBass> THomasM ?
<trappist> nomad111: if you're missing system files, sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update.  then if you're missing a file, apt-file search <file> to see what package needs to be (re)installed
<dducko> kelbizzle,  /join #dzdsytems
<ThomasM> DaBass: Read your scroll or something. I'm not here to parrot at you and repeat myself until you notice.
<DShepherd> Amaranth: ah...checking removable drives..
<DaBass> ThomasM I did not get anything
<nomad111> trappist, thats thing i dunno wat files need to be installed
<ThomasM> DaBass: I'll be helpful, but I won't hold your hand.
<GTroy> guys is there a installed ftp app?
<trappist> nomad111: oh, I see, it never got completely installed.  unfortunately the output you pasted isn't enough for me to know why.  it basically just says it failed.
<DaBass> ThomasM where did you explain?
<x0rrrz> gFTP i think comes installed
<ThomasM> GTroy: 'ftp' should work on any system. I prefer 'lftp' to just about anything.
<nomad111> trappist, so basically i need a new copy of ubuntu
<nomad111> trappist, coz im pretty sure the copy i ahd was corrupt
<GTroy> thanks
<DaBass> ThomasM could this be a probel: "Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems,"
<nomad111> i need to get yum
<nomad111> i dunno how to use sudo or watever
<ThomasM> DaBass: I don't send private messages without asking, as I consider it rude. You asked a question in the channel. I respond in the channel.
<x0rrrz> rabeldable can you help me set it up so they can only get to the directory tree without getting on the system?
<x0rrrz> access to the system*
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: I can give you the informatio you need to do it yourself will that work?
<trappist> DaBass: keep relevant discussions on the channel so everyone can benefit.
<x0rrrz> yes
<x0rrrz> thank you rabeldable
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: k give me another minute
<BigKahuna> join #opensuse
<x0rrrz> ok
<oNe^somewhere> trappist .. i have the nvclock installed but dont know how to run it
<x0rrrz> I appreciate this
<trappist> oNe^somewhere: neither do I
* rabeldable compiling a list of resources for x0rrrz
<Amaranth> BigKahuna: That looks like spam...
<DaBass> trappist that's what i intendet
<trappist> oNe^somewhere: I assume you'd run 'nvclock'
<BigKahuna> looks like a typo to me.
<oNe^somewhere> in a terminal ?
<trappist> oNe^somewhere: yes... just a guess
<DaBass> ThomasM u said u'd give me a link and i was waiting
<Amaranth> BigKahuna: Ah, I thought you were telling people to join. :)
<ThomasM> DaBass: Please just read through your scrollback, or search it (which any useful client should support). When you answer the questions I asked you in response, we'll continue.
<toblerp> i run ubuntu breezy on my laptop and i'm trying to play dvds (libdvdcss2 is installed) but totem, mplayer and xine need the power of the whole cpu and there is a lot of framedrop. what can i do that i can watch movies?
<matsavhalev> can anyone help? I get the error smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts. What do i do?
<ThomasM> toblerp: Are you using a video driver specific to your device or a generic one?
<trappist> matsavhalev: sudo smbmount <args>
<toblerp> i'm using the ati generic one, not fglrx
<matsavhalev> trappist: can i change it to not be only for root?
<toblerp> i got the same results with fglrx, though
<trappist> toblerp: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX where hdX is your dvd
<toblerp> dma was deactivated??
<trappist> toblerp: most likely
<toblerp> lol
<toblerp> works perfectly
<trappist> :)
<toblerp> thanks
<DaBass> ThomasM sorry my bad
<toblerp> i didn't even check if dma was activated because i thought it was on
<DaBass> ThomasM i am trying to install edubuntu over network
<DShepherd> Amaranth: trappist, System - Prefs - Removable media works for setting the default program launch for audio cds.. I seemingly...many other kool stuff
<rabeldable> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ThomasM> DaBass: And why do you need chroot?
<ThomasM> DaBass: To install it in a certain portion of your drive?
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4776
<x0rrrz> thank you rabeldable
<x0rrrz> now do i put that in my .conf file
<x0rrrz> or go to links/
<DaBass> ThomasM nope i was installing acording to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies?highlight=%28install%29
<toblerp> IDENTIFY
<rabeldable> go to the links.... read up on this its important to understand.
<x0rrrz> ok
<x0rrrz> thanks
<Swedish_Chef> how do i disable the grouping of similar tasks in the taskbar?
<trappist> DShepherd: awesome, maybe I'm missing out on some cool stuff by using kde
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: the easier way is to create individual users on your system and remove the shell from their /etc/passwd entry
<DShepherd> trappist: maybe you are
<x0rrrz> ....huh? lol
<rabeldable> that way they can not login to your system but they can use ftp...
<trappist> rabeldable: I use pure-ftpd but if you set the shell to (say) /bin/false ftp doesn't work
<x0rrrz> im not going to be able to figrue this out rofl
<trappist> x0rrrz: it might be a good idea to get a better handle on linux before trying to run a public ftp server
<x0rrrz> i dont want it to be public
<x0rrrz> just few users on
<x0rrrz> friends pretty uch
<rabeldable> x0rrrz:  is it on the net?
<trappist> x0rrrz: it'll still be public, unless these friends are on your private network
<BigKahuna> It's a little of topic - but what app will allow me to reverse encode and avi file back into 'DVD' format?
<x0rrrz> yes its on the net
<trappist> x0rrrz: on the net == public
<x0rrrz> k
<DaBass> ThomasM i've put ls and sh there and nothing has changed
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: what are you confused about?
<trappist> x0rrrz: who you want to get on and who can get on aren't the same thing
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: do you use ssh?
<x0rrrz> uhhh
<x0rrrz> idk
<x0rrrz> probably not if its not default
<x0rrrz> i have vnc installed
<x0rrrz> so people can get on
<x0rrrz> i know that
<x0rrrz> like people can get on and use my computer
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: read this.... http://www.cert.org/tech_tips/usc20_essentials.html
<ghostpsalm> how do you switch between kernel images?
<trappist> x0rrrz: please, please turn that off and spend a little time learning linux before you start running servers
<keeb> !apache
<ubotu> [apache]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<x0rrrz> i try
<keeb> !php
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<x0rrrz> im not good at selt teach
<trappist> rabeldable: that's an awesome link
<rabeldable> http://www.cert.org is a good site
<Fritz> hi
<DaBass> THomasM r u still there?
<rabeldable> x0rrrz:  here is the complete checklist:  http://www.cert.org/tech_tips/usc20_full.html
<matsavhalev> rabeldable: thanks for the link...
<x0rrrz> usc = ?
<x0rrrz> oh
<x0rrrz> unix security checklist
<x0rrrz> rabeldable thats a lot of reading rofl
<Fritz> can anybody answer what I hope should be a quick question about ubuntu server?
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: one suggestion, don't allow people with vnc to connect to your linux box... require ssh
<dducko> Lots of good information
<matsavhalev> securitywise if i have guarddog configured correctly is there much to worry about running an apache server?
<matsavhalev> to the internet
<x0rrrz> how do i do that?
<x0rrrz> is it easy?
<rabeldable> !ssh
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<matsavhalev> ssh is great!
<Karat3> hi
<echo> Hello
<Fritz> is there a command for ubuntu that basically reruns through the main configuration, including rescanning hardware?
<x0rrrz> so rabeldable once i do all of that ssh is installed and will automatically work?
<x0rrrz> i wont have to worry about running a program or something
<matsavhalev> X0rrrz: just sudo apt-get install openssh-server should have it up and running
<Karat3> Question: is debootstrap on a ubuntu cd different to the version on a debian cd (meaning is it a good idea to install debian with an ubuntu cd as i have bo debian cd?)
<Fritz> I know there is a command like that in debian, it is something like "dpkg-reconfigure system" but I can't remember the exact syntax and I haven't had luck googling it
<tekeo> I need to update my kernel, but I don't know how to...
<bob2> Karat3: for that it is fine
<bob2> Karat3: (aside fro mthe fact ubuntu's debootstrap might be out of date)
<bob2> Fritz: er, there's nothing to rescan
<bob2> Fritz: hotplug does a full usb/pci/firewire scan on each boot
<Fritz> bob2> so my network card died and I needed to put in a new one, but it's not coming up
<bob2> Fritz: then find out why
<Fritz> I know the new card is compatible because it shows up witha new install
<Karat3> bob2: last time i tried this i finally found xorg installed on my debian sarge, how can this be?
<bob2> Fritz: pci devices should be detected on boot (hints: dmesg and lspci output)
<Fritz> bob, any idea where to start?
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> ok thanks
<Fritz> ok
<rabeldable> x0rrrz:  yes it will, but to restrict access to the system you need to look at the sshd_config file to limit the users that can ssh in
<bob2> Karat3: sounds like you invoked debootstrap wrong
<x0rrrz> limit it to 1?
<tekeo> the kernel updateing
<Fritz> I'll take a look through them, I tried manually running modprobe but no output
<DaBass> anybody knows about an easy way to do ubuntu netinstall
<rabeldable> x0rrrz:  sure, you only allow your user to connect using ssh
<echo> Is there a default ftp server packaged with ubuntu?
<bob2> echo: nope
<bob2> Fritz: modprobe never prints anything unless it went wrong
<bob2> DaBass: get a free cd from shipit.ubuntu.com
<x0rrrz> m..
<vbgunz> anybody here use devilspie? I just started using it and love it! I have a question though... As I am testing the script I enter "killall devilspie" then to restart it and test a new config "devilspie &"... The only problem is, when I close out the terminal, I seem to also shutdown devilspie... How to make it persistant?
<bob2> echo: there are dozens available, of course; I don't know of any reason to use anything aside from proftpd or vsftpd.
<DaBass> bob2 i have the cd i don't have cdrom
<echo> Any recommendations for an ftpd for ubuntu?
<yi> vbgunz: nohup devilspie
<DaBass> bob2 no way to boot only floppies
<bob2> DaBass: no
<vbgunz> yi, thanks for the hint!
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> ok installed
<rabeldable> x0rrrz:  now if you do:  netstat -na | grep LIST
<x0rrrz> is their an easy ftp server than proftpd?
<Karat3> bob2: in example?
<rabeldable> x0rrrz: you should see port 22 listening, thats ssh
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> shows same thing
<bob2> x0rrrz: you'd need to define "easy"; proftpd is trivial to get going
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> tcp6
<bob2> (ie it works when you install it)
<x0rrrrrrrrrz> whatever tcp6 is
<vbgunz> yi: it works, "no hangups" major thanks!
<DaBass> bob2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies?highlight=%28install%29
<Fritz> bob> ok, according to dmesg it's detected and activated successfully using 8139too but it doesn't show up in ifconfig
<bob2> Fritz: "ifconfig -a"
<tekeo> x0rrrz: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installftpserver it's proftpd but a guide how to use etc
<ghostpsalm> I have two kernels in my /boot; when I chroot it uses the wrong one - how do I change this?
<DaBass> bob2 but i got stuck on chroot
<Karat3> bob2: i mean, how can this be done wrong? i just specified the mirror server of debian.
<bob2> ghostpsalm: kernels have nothing to do with the chroot command
<bob2> Karat3: I don't know what command line you used
<Fritz> bob> thanks, it was there the whole time, so I just need to configure it
<bob2> DaBass: stuck = ?
<tekeo> can any1 help me with my kernel updating...
<bob2> DaBass: also, network boot is probably simpler
<bob2> tekeo: not unless you ask a question...
<ghostpsalm> bob2: I chroot into my system, and the type 'uname -a' and it says the wrong image..?
<DaBass> bob2 i have pcmcia ethernet, does that work with it?
<Karat3> bob2: debootstrap woody /mnt http://source.rfc822.org/debian
<bob2> ghostpsalm: it shows different values depending on whether you're in the chroot or not?
<Karat3> err
<Karat3> bob2: debootstrap sarge /mnt http://server/debian
<tekeo> bob2: how to update the kernel
<Fritz> bob, is there a dpk-reconfigure for networking?
<bob2> tekeo: what do you mean "update"?
<tekeo> ?
<bob2> Fritz: no. also, etherconf.
<DaBass> bob2 stuck: it gives me error cannot exxecute
<bob2> DaBass: that's not a literal error message
<tekeo> bob2:I need a newer version of the kernel
<bob2> tekeo: why?
<bob2> tekeo: you need to provide a ton more detail before I can give you a useful answer
<tekeo> bob2: installing the new broadcom drivers for linux
<bob2> Karat3: ok, I do not know how that could install x.org in /mnt/
<bob2> tekeo: um
<DaBass> bob2 chroot: cannot execute /bin/sh: No such file or directory
<bob2> tekeo: if you don't know how to change your kernel version, I don't htink playing with alpha drivers is a very hot idea
<bob2> DaBass: that means you haven't installed your chroot correctly (ie /bin/sh does not exist within it)
<nomad111> how can i make the font in ubuntu brighter and more readable
<nomad111> i dun like anti-aliased fonts
<nomad111> i like sharp edged fonts
<bob2> nomad111: so disable it
<nomad111> how
<ghostpsalm> bob2: Oke, thanks for that - same both ways.  I want to see my software raid in my chroot env. so I can install GRUB to it's MBR, the 'dmsetup status' tells me I need to enable the 'device-mapper' drvier to do so?
<bob2> nomad111: system -> [preferences -> font
<tekeo> bob2: not?
<nomad111> i got vision disability
<bob2> tekeo: ?
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<bob2> ghostpsalm: do you have /proc and /sys mounted in the chroot?
<tekeo> bob2: is it better to wait for stable drivers?
<ghostpsalm> bob2: Yes.
<DaBass> bob2 u mean within the target dir?
<bob2> tekeo: yes
<bob2> DaBass: yes
<nomad111> bob2, im looking at this pdf and the font is so thin, good size but thin wat can i do for that
<bob2> nomad111: that's a problem with the pdf, you'll need to tweak your pdf reader (or just zoom in)
<johnnybezak> i've got a question, when I try and eject my ipod it wount eject it. to get rid of the "do not disconnect" message on the ipod i have to do a "sudo eject /dev/sda*" and I find that this corrupts my iPod library and makes the ipod read only. Anyone got any ideas to fix this?
<tekeo> bob2: what can possibly go so wrong that it's not worth a try?
<bob2> tekeo: making your system unbootable?
<DaBass> bob2 ThomasM told me that all I should need would be /bin/sh /bin/ls and i copied those two is there anything else i have to do?
<NoUse> johnnybezak, what are you using to eject the ipod?
<bob2> tekeo: also, it would take a very long time for someone to teach you to compile your own kernel, which is a bit silly for so little gain
<bob2> DaBass: uh
<ThomasM> DaBass: I told you how to create a basic chroot. Please don't put words in my mouth.
<ghostpsalm> bob2: '/proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory'; when I run the dmsetup status...
<bob2> DaBass: debootstrap puts all you need in there
<DaBass> ThomasM sorry did not want to
<bob2> ghostpsalm: does it exist in|out of the chroot?
<ghostpsalm> bob2: It works perfectly outside of the chroot.
<ThomasM> I did not want to type it! Somebody made me! Meh.
<tekeo>  bob2: I can compile my own kernel, but mayB I don't know exactly which things to enable/disable
<bob2> tekeo: which is the problem
<tekeo>  bob2: huh?
<johnnybezak> NoUse: I have used a few different things Nautilus, Banshee
<bob2> tekeo: yes, that is the only source of difficulty in building a kernel
<tekeo>  bob2: the problem is that I want to update my kernel and get my wireless card to work...
<DaBass> THomasM i meant to interpret it the best way i know, i am a newbie i did not want to mess up your words
<NoUse> johnnybezak, I usually just right click on the icon on the desktop or in Computer and click unmount and it works like a charm, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<bob2> tekeo: actually compiling it is trivial, the hard part is configuring it correctly
<bob2> tekeo: I'm not sure what that has to do with anything; can't you use ndiswrapper?
<tekeo> bob2: no
<ThomasM> DaBass: Stop worrying about my poor self and go read up on deboostrap. :)
<echo> Whats the difference in Apache and Apache2?
<bob2> echo: one is maintained and supported in ubuntu, one is not
<Xenguy> echo: the former is a previous version
<tekeo> bob2: how long do you think it will take before a stable driver is released?
<rabeldable> tekeo: you can always go to ##kernelnewbies or #kernel
<echo> Which one does ubuntu support?
<ThomasM> apache2
<bob2> tekeo: it has been several years now
<bob2> echo: apache2
<echo> thx
<johnnybezak> NoUse: breezy
<tekeo> bob2: well thanks anyway ;)
<bob2> tekeo: why can't you use ndiswrapper?
<keeb> heya guys
<keeb> small problem it seems
<tekeo> bob2: never used it
<tekeo> bob2: I can possibly use it
<keeb> i got mysql installed correctly and it's configured correctly with php5
<keeb> but i can't seem to login
<keeb> using my name/pass
<NoUse> johnnybezak, what error do you get when you click the "unmount" open in nautilus?
<bob2> tekeo: um
<rabeldable> keeb: is mysql running?
<keeb> rabeldable, yes
<keeb> phpinfo shows that everything is set up correctly
<johnnybezak> NoUse: im just gonna check
<bob2> tekeo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<rabeldable> keeb: what version of mysql?
<ThomasM> keeb: Can you login from the console?
<keeb> ah, guys
<keeb> i know why.
<keeb> i was trying to login as keeb, my bash login
<keeb> as soon as i logged in as root/nopass
<keeb> it went through fine
<keeb> thanks for brainstorming with me ;)
<rabeldable> keeb: nopass is a bad thing
<bob2> tekeo: btw, asking, I guess, functional questions can lead to quicker help; if you'd come in and said "How can I make my broadcom wireless card work?", you could have had it working by now ;)
<keeb> of course, it just got installed, rabeldable
<tekeo> bob2: probably
<keeb> like 3 mins ago. d;] 
<kelbizzle> Does anyone know why xmms will freeze up after trying to play a shoutcast stream from streamtuner
<rabeldable> keeb: i'm glad you know :)
<rabeldable> kelbizzle: network problems
<tekeo> bob2: this was the one I was thinking of, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<mlalkaka> trappist, the dosdevices solution worked. i created a symlink called e: that pointed to /tmp/swat3-1. when it asked for cd2, i deleted the symlink and created e: again, except i made it point to /tmp/swat3-2 (i guess i could have made it point to /media/cdrom0 for one of the cd's and it still would have worked. that way, i would only have to copy one cd instead of two). i ran the installation program as `wine e:\INSTALL.EXE`
<kelbizzle> it downloads and allbut just doesnt play.
<johnnybezak> kelbizzle: try running xmms from the cli, and see what it outputs when it hangs
<kelbizzle> how do I do the feed from the cli
<rabeldable> kelbizzle: just run xmms, it will load the gui app
<tekeo> bob2: thanks and have a nice time
<rabeldable> kelbizzle: from CLI : xmms
<johnnybezak> kelbizzle: type xmms in gnome-terminal
<Fritz> thanks bob2, I got myself so stuck on thinking it wasn't working, I didn't even try applying a config to it
<rabeldable> kelbizzle: if it fails or hangs messages will be in the gnome-terminal
<kelbizzle> wheres the gnome terminal
<rob_p> kelbizzle:  /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<Madpilot> kelbizzle: Applications menu - Accessories - Terminal
<HappyFool> in front of the gnome in canonical hq
<johnnybezak> NoUse: from nautilus, unable to eject media. eject: unable to eject, last error: invalid argument
<bob2> hm, someone should buy a garden gnome for the canonical hq
<bob2> now it's not just mark's lounge room
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: dunno - tried 'eject' from the commandline?
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: yeah, it corrupts the iPod library and makes it read only
<Xenguy> lovely
* johnnybezak feels a bug report coming along
<NoUse> johnnybezak, yeah you should report that, in the mean time you can use the umount /media/ipod or whatever to unmount it first
<DaBass> bob2 i did /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 breezy /target ftp://10.0.0.2 it has exited with usage: /usr/lib/debootstrap/pkgdetails pkg mirror packages_file
<kelbizzle> nothing happend when i typed xmms
<NoUse> johnnybezak, then you should be able to eject no prob
<rabeldable> kelbizzle: try xmms -m
<ThomasM> NoUse: Unless something has a file open from the iPod.
<NoUse> ThomasM, well yeah
<kelbizzle> nothing
<ThomasM> NoUse: Might want to include an 'lsof' caveat.
<johnnybezak> NoUse: hmm yeah this is preetty wierd though, it shouldn't be happening
<DaBass> THomasM i did /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 breezy /target ftp://10.0.0.2 it has exited with usage: /usr/lib/debootstrap/pkgdetails pkg mirror packages_file
<johnnybezak> kelbizzle: do you get the same problems with Beep? If not, might be worth just using Beep they're identical anyway
<kelbizzle> i dont have beep installed
<ThomasM> DaBass: Yes. I saw it the first time. No need to parrot. BTW, when you address messages to a specific person, people assume you're talking just to them. Just because somebody specific helped you 10-30 minutes ago doesn't mean somebody else can't/won't help.
<echo> I'm trying to create an account for pftpd and I recieve File Creation Faile "No such file or directory".
<johnnybezak> kelbizzle: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player :) it's basically xmms, built on gtk2
<bob2> echo: ...when using adduser?
<echo> no, through gui.
<NoUse> johnnybezak, there seem to be some decent threads on ubuntuforums pertaining to this but yeah file a bug
<dylan_> how do i speed up page printing time in ubuntu?
<kelbizzle> will the streams open automatically from streamtuner
<kelbizzle> or will I have to change something
<DaBass> THomasM see nobody wants/will
<johnnybezak> NoUse: ok, to this in particular?
<NoUse> johnnybezak, yeah
<kelbizzle> beep doesnt open for me.
<johnnybezak> NoUse: I'll have a look
<kelbizzle> I suck :-/
<ThomasM> DaBass: A lot of that is because this stuff is fairly well documented. Nobody really feels like explaining to you something that's been explained over and over.
<ThomasM> !debootstrap
<organgrinder> alright, I have been having some issues -- a lot of things say 'as root user' for installs (cedega) however, there is no root user as far as I can tell. How do I go about doing these installs ='(
<kelbizzle> I'm giving up for thenight
<johnnybezak> NoUse: it's wierd, maybe there is something wrong with my iPod, I just reformatted it and it's still being wierd
<Madpilot> organgrinder: with sudo
<kelbizzle> night guys
<Madpilot> !tell organgrinder about sudo
<rob_p> kelbizzle:  Try, "killall xmms; xmms" and it will (hopefully) close any non-responsive xmms instances before trying to start a new one.
<NoUse> johnnybezak, which generation ipod is it?
<johnnybezak> its a 2g iPod mini
<kelbizzle> ok
<organgrinder> thanks
<johnnybezak> NoUse: works fine on the gf's mac
<NoUse> johnnybezak, of course it works on a mac :-)
<echo> Is there a default user name and passwd for pftpd?
<NoUse> johnnybezak, it could be that it's a very new ipod and that support is still iffy on Linux
<NoUse> johnnybezak, mine is only a 15 GB gen 2 or 3
<kelbizzle> ok it opens.
<kelbizzle> Does the prebuffer thing
<keeb> does anyone have an idea on a tool i should use with ubuntu/mysql for creating tables and stuff in a GUI?
<kelbizzle> but doesnt play
<johnnybezak> NoUse: yeah i'm sort of thinking out loud as to what the prob could be
<kelbizzle> Now If I click play
<kelbizzle> it will freeze up\
<johnnybezak> NoUse: it's not *that* new though
<rabeldable> kelbizzle: any messages in the terminal window?
<kelbizzle> nope
<ThomasM> keeb: Look into a package called 'mysql-admin'.
<NoUse> johnnybezak, the nano came out only a few weeks before Breezy was released
<rabeldable> kelbizzle: try to stream this http://64.202.98.51:6390
<rabeldable> kelbizzle: I'm currently listening to that stream with no problems
<rob_p> kelbizzle:  It's probably a configuration error or missing codec.  Anyway, you'll probably have to manually kill the process any time it does that, before trying to open a new one, until you get it figured out.
<johnnybezak> NoUse: i've got a mini not a nano, did i say nano?
<NoUse> johnnybezak, oh I'm sorry, not thinking
<ThomasM> keeb: I also see something called 'mysql-navigator'.
<NoUse> johnnybezak, yeah I'd file a report with as much info as you can
<kelbizzle> yea it's probably a codec thing
<DaBass> THoomaM neither the bot knows about it ;-)
<kelbizzle> I still cant even play mp3's
<kelbizzle> Thanks guys for all your help
<kelbizzle> I'm going to bed.
<ThomasM> DaBass: And if the bot doesn't know, it must be rare knowledge indeed, requiring arcane information not found on google.
<dEbUn2> I don't believe it's a codec issue -- I had the same issue several months ago but can't for the life of me remember what I did to correct the problem
<rabeldable> xmms installed for me without any extra steps...
<rabeldable> now watching a dvd was more complicated
<dEbUn2> indeed -- however, on one my installs, there was a bit of tweaking involved
<rob_p> dEbUn2:  Probably wrong audio output plugin selected!  I was going to mention it to him but he left!
<dEbUn2> I believe that's correct...
<rob_p> dEbUn2:  I've seen that cause apparent lock-ups with xmms.
<Stevman> okeeeh.
<Stevman> help meeees
<ghostpsalm> I am trying to install grub into the MBR from a chroot onto a SATA RAID, however I get this error message:
<ghostpsalm> "/proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory.
<ghostpsalm>  Is device-mapper driver missing from kernel?".  Can anyone help me?
<ghostpsalm> (oops)
<ThomasM> ghostpsalm: You'll have to mount a /proc inside of the chroot.
<agtnz> hi - whats a good image viewer for linux. has to show animated .gifs, too
<ghostpsalm> ThomasM: It is mounted, 'mount' says so.
<ThomasM> ghostpsalm: Inside the chroot?
<echo> I cant creat a password file for pftpd, also i have anonymous enabled in the pftpd.conf but still cant connect
<ghostpsalm> ThomasM: Yes.
<Lathiat> ghostpsalm: from outside the chroot, mount -t proc proc /path/to/chroot/proc
<Fritz> agtnz, are you running kde or gnome?
<Stevman> can anyone help me dual booting Ubuntu and XP on a SATA Raid (or point me in a direction of a guide or two)...
<keeb> thanks thomas
<thoreauputic> gthumb , or commandline imagemagick ( animate)
<Lathiat> ghostpsalm: also, it might be easier just to install from outside the chroot
<[linner] > thoreauputic:  hi sweetie :)
<Lathiat> ghostpsalm: look at -R to grub
<agtnz> Fritz: xfce, but mostly gnome apps
<thoreauputic> [linner] : hey - where have you been? :))
<[linner] > working... got a new job. ;)
<thoreauputic> ah
<[linner] > i've been looking for you
<[linner] > haven't seen you either in quite a while
<Fritz> agtnz, most of the image viewers on my system are kde based, the only full featured non-kde one I have is thumber
<agtnz> Fritz: thx :) i might google a bit
<Fritz> there is a program called "eye of gnome" which is supposed to be very good, but I haven't used it personally
<Xenguy> also gqview is worth a look
<Stevman> anyone successfully dual booted XP and Ubuntu on a Sata Raid?
<ghostpsalm> Lathiat/ThomasM:  Mounting proc outside chroot worked, now I get this error: 'ERROR: opening "/dev/mapper/via_cfdehjfb"' When I attempt to run dmraid.
<ghostpsalm> Stevman: I am trying!
<Lathiat> Stevman: youll find your sata raid is fakeraid which may be causign some issues
<Stevman> ghostpsalm: cool. We'll trade progress when I get into it :p
<Stevman> ^_^
<holy_cow> hey guys, what drivers do i need to know about to recompile for usb support?
<ghostpsalm> Lathiat:  I mounted /proc, and /sys from outside the chrooot, and now I am in it - the /proc/devices has gone, now DMRAID just does not make the RAID avaliable from /dev/mapper/ ?
<holy_cow> every distro including sarge can see my usb port on a particular machine, and i don't think i have a choice but to consider doing something along those lines
<ThomasM> holy_cow: The stock kernel should have USB support. What has you compiling your own?
<holy_cow> this is debian/ubuntu, drivers are NOT built into the kernel
<holy_cow> what do you mean what has me compiling on my own? is my question in a foreign language?
<dEbUn2> ...
<nomad111> is any1 familiar with bearshare
<nomad111> are there any p2p software for ubuntu
<holy_cow> you mean for stealing copyrighted material?
<holy_cow> lol :)
<nomad111> nope
<ThomasM> holy_cow: I'm sorry. I was asking a perfectly legitimate question. Your comment before came one second before mine--as in, not even time to notice before I pressed enter. But now that you've gotten rude, you can find a way to fix it without any of my help.
<holy_cow> there are torrent clients
<nomad111> but isnt there anything like shareaza
<nomad111> or kazaa
<ThomasM> "God, let's all be little asses to the people trying to help, that'll make them really want to keep it up."
<holy_cow> ThomasM, the general rule is that when people ask someone to repeat their question it means no help is forthcoming anyway for a whole number of reasons
<holy_cow> i've rarely been surprised
<holy_cow> ThomasM, no all i ask is that you read, it's that simple
<ThomasM> holy_cow: I was asking the "why" of your question, as your question didn't actually specify why you had a problem with standard support.
<holy_cow> actually it did, see, now i'm having to explain the original post
<NoUse> !p2p
<ubotu> from memory, p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<ThomasM> holy_cow: Go find a quiet corner and fuck yourself, seriously.
<Stevman> what are you talking about
<Stevman> there is amule
<Stevman> there is limewire
<dEbUn2> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<Stevman> there is a bunch of dc++ clients
<Stevman> 8are
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Stevman> *are
<Seveas> dEbUn2, stay as far away from ubuntuguide as you can
<dEbUn2> Seveas: thanks! heh -- I've got my own canabalized version that I still reference from time to time.. But yes, it probably should just go away
<AlexGanache> I am going to...
* AlexGanache bursts into tears. Waaaaah!
<Stevman> brb... gotta restart
<locomorto> hmm, I find that using alien on the rpm files and installing the debs works really well
<AlexGanache> How is everyone?
<locomorto> And you get the menu enteries as well
<locomorto> good AlexGanache
<dEbUn2> alien is nice!~
<johnnybezak> guys i've got a bunch of directories and in those directories is a sub directory of thumbnails and i want to get rid of them. i tried to use the gnome "find" and then remove them, but it won't let me because they're not empty. I don't know how to do this from the cli, without writing a script. anyone got any ideas?
<Seveas> locomorto, depends completely on the quality of the .deb files
<AlexGanache> Um, can anyone tell me why my computer will just stop during certain phases of installation?
<locomorto> Seveas: I was referring to the example of limewire
<Seveas> johnnybezak, rm -rf map/
<Seveas> locomorto, ah ok :)
<drcode> any one know how can I limit outgoing bandwith in postfix ?
<johnnybezak> @Seveas: whats the map/ ?
<drcode> it eat all my bandwith
<Seveas> the folder you want to delete
<dEbUn2> the almighty -rf argument! ;)
<ghostpsalm> Is anyone familiar with DMRAID?
<Seveas> (sorry, just awake and I'm in half-dutch-half-english mode =))
<johnnybezak> dEbUn2: that's why i'm being careful before i just put it in their
<johnnybezak> @Seveas: so is just type rm -rf thumbs/ ?
<AlexGanache> Anyone?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> AlexGanache, because it is lazy
<johnnybezak> AlexGanache: when does it stop? what do you mean stop?
<AlexGanache> lol
<rabeldable> drcode: edit the master.cf file to limit outbound and inbound messages
<Seveas> (not giving info means not getting answers since we cannot possiblt know anything about it)
<AlexGanache> It just... freezes... longer than ten minutes at either Partitioning or installing base system
<AlexGanache> The CPU thinking light is on but nothing is happening
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I Will check it out
<anavim> AlexGanache, and then what... does it continue?
<trappist> AlexGanache: does it ever recover?
<Seveas> AlexGanache, partitioning is a step with little visible activity if you repartition
<Seveas> installing base ssytem might get slow on an old machine
<johnnybezak> @Seveas: ten minutes is  a while though
<Seveas> so some system specs may help :)
<AlexGanache> I have gotten it through partitioning and it goes fast.
<anavim> AlexGanache, so do you have a problem you need to solve, or are you just curious?
<tenzin> hi
<trappist> AlexGanache: I had a box once that did that.  or rather, I had a scanner once that generated so much bogus kernel message traffic that it caused it on any box it was connected to.
<johnnybezak> hey
<drcode> rabeldable: where what I line I Need to change?
<AlexGanache> Well, I dont know!  It seems that something is amiss that would cause it to freeze or something.
<AlexGanache> Should I just go to bed and let in run.
<anavim> AlexGanache, so how long has it been sitting on a step, and what step is it on?  what's the processor speed?
<trappist> AlexGanache: I would try booting to a livecd and partitioning from there and watching dmesg if it behaves similarly
<johnnybezak> AlexGanache: proabably safest
<DaBass> does ubuntu have basedebs.tar and where can i download it from
<AlexGanache> ok, It is at 9% partitioning right now and isnt doing anything.
<AlexGanache> 600MHZ lol old I know.
<anavim> AlexGanache, for how long?
<AlexGanache> hmm it has been about.. 3 minutes so far.
<dEbUn2> how big is the drive?
<anavim> AlexGanache, doesn't seem like a problem.. yet
<rabeldable> drcode: http://www.postfix.org/rate.html
<drcode> thanx
<AlexGanache> the drive is 10 GB
<anavim> AlexGanache, personally, I would give it another 15 minutes before I get worried
<anavim> AlexGanache, with it indicating 9%, that is
<AlexGanache> It goes from partitioning to installing on its own right?
<Seveas> DaBass, what would be in basedebs.tar?
<Seveas> AlexGanache, yes
<AlexGanache> hmm then perhaps I will just go to bed.
<Seveas> g'night :)
<AlexGanache> ill be back tomorrow to complain some more :)
<Seveas> :)
<dEbUn2> we're here to help.... Errr, at least try!
<AlexGanache> lol ill see you all soon
<ghostpsalm> root@ubuntu:/# dmraid -ay -v
<ghostpsalm>    RAID set "via_cfdehjfb" already active
<ghostpsalm> INFO: Activating stripe RAID set "via_cfdehjfb   "
<ghostpsalm> ERROR: opening "/dev/mapper/via_cfdehjfb"
<ghostpsalm> Can anyone help with this?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> you should NEVER paste in here
<johnnybezak> @Seveas: rm -rf thumbs/ doesn't work there still there, I want it to be able to go through all the directories from the top directory and recursively go through hunt out the thumbs directories and delete them do you get me?
<ghostpsalm> Oh... sorry.
<DaBass> Seveas I am confused a little bit, debootstrap doest work for me and i dont know why
<ghostpsalm> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4777   -   ?
<HappyFool> johnnybezak: this might work, but leave off the -exec bit to test it first:   find -type d -name 'thumbs' -exec rm -rf '{}' ';'
<johnnybezak> HappyFool: i knew there was a bash guru hiding here somewhere
<DaBass> seveas as i was studying debootstrap howto for debian i found it needed that file at least as far as i undertod it
<Seveas> DaBass, debootstrap get things of the internet
<Seveas> off*
<Seveas> base.tar.gz is something pbuilder creates using bootstrap, maybe you got confused with that?
<DaBass> seveas yes but it is not getting them for for me and there was a way to give it a file
<Seveas> dabaR, check your debootstrap config :)
<ajeet> Hello, anyone know why the libgl-mesa-dri files aren't where they are supposed to be? I'm doing a software update and 3 files won't do, because they can't be found?!
<ghostpsalm> debbotstrap --arch ARCH breezy /installdir file:/media/cdrom
<johnnybezak> HappyFool: perfect man that's exactly what I was looking for :)
<HappyFool> johnnybezak: np. 'find' is pretty cool
<AlexGanache> Woo! It moved on!  Since "A watched pot never boils", I am going to bed before my pot freaks out.
<Seveas> AlexGanache, yeah, pot that freaks out sucks ;)
<AlexGanache> lol
<johnnybezak> HappyFool: i agree :)
<anavim> AlexGanache, please don't hold your breath!  ;)
<AlexGanache> ooo 22%
<DaBass> dhodtpsalm that's nice but i don't have cdrom i am connected to internet and every time i try to do debootstrap it exits with usage: pkg mirror packagefile ...
<AlexGanache> Anyway I really am going now.  be back in a few hours.
<ghostpsalm> It may seema silly question; have you run apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade?
<DaBass> seveas where is that config
<AlexGanache> Um I think it has died on "extracting python2-4minimal"
<AlexGanache> Nvm
<jrsims> I have a question about apt-get - does it leave behind artifacts when I uninstall software?
<locomorto> jrsims: if you mean used packages, then yes
<locomorto> jrsims: if you want to get around that, use aptitude
<Colinmcd> hey everyone
<locomorto> jrsims: same commands
<locomorto> jrsims: but will remove unused packages
<jrsims> locomorto: so apt doesn't remove unused packages - just installs them?
<locomorto> Well you can unistall packages, but lets say
<Colinmcd> I have a friend that has removed the key bindings to the down key he can't use the down key at all. Any help he is using gnome
<locomorto> I install lighttpd (a server like apache)
<locomorto> It depends on say liblighttpd
<locomorto> if I do a sudo apt-get remove lighttpd
<locomorto> then liblighttpd will stay
<Seveas> yup
<Seveas> but debfoster will clean that :)
<munzir> hi gurus! I just upgraded my kernel in  my remote server but what's the best way to reboot that new kernel? remove the old and reboot?
<Seveas> and in the future apt too
<Seveas> munzir, no, reboot and *then* remove the old
<jrsims> cool
<locomorto> I I did that with aptitude, then it would say, REMOVING UNUSED PACKAGES :liblighttpd
<ghostpsalm> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4777  -  Is anyone able to help?
<locomorto> and prompt you
<munzir> Seveas: but when I reboot would the new kernel be choosen by default?
<jrsims> aptitude is not debian native like apt, right?
<Seveas> munzir, yes
<Seveas> jrsims, it is
<jrsims> Seveas: ok. so it's part of debian's install/uninstall suite
<jrsims> Seveas: er, programs
<munzir> Seveas: ok thanks a lot
<Colinmcd> anyone know about key bindings and how to rebind the down arrow on the keyboard
<Seveas> Colinmcd, what on earth do you want to rebind it to?!?
<anavim> Colinmcd, there are several ways to rebind key commands
<Colinmcd> I want to bind it back to down arrow
<Seveas> Colinmcd, hehe
<Seveas> system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Colinmcd> yea
<Colinmcd> and where to from there
<g00r0n> my friends who have macs have a desktop background that changes colors constantly, is there a program/etc. available for ubuntu which does the same?
<Seveas> find the keybinding with the downarrow (use only the mouse)
<Seveas> and reset that one
<atrolinux> anybody willing to help me get my wireless nic to work?
<anavim> !anyone
<Colinmcd> my mate is wondering where it is? is it in the desktop section or another section?
<ubotu> anyone is probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Seveas> g00r0n, yes
<g00r0n> Seveas: which program?
<Seveas> !no anyone is <reply> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> g00r0n, can't remember the name, sorry...
<Jinjon> seveas iv already checked & its not there
<Jinjon> that is y im asking
<munzir> Seveas: with dual-core xeon ( which I guess one chip) should I use kernel or kernel-smp?
<Colinmcd> Jinjon is asking about the down arrow keybinding
<Jinjon> can u help me
<atrolinux> *rewording without the use of anyone*  I have a laptop with a built in wireless card.  I can't get the card to work with ubuntu.  Is there an easy way to get it to work?  How about a hard way?
<Alex> atrolinux: Find out if it's supported by ndiswrapper, if it is, follow the ubar easy howto on the ndiswrapper wiki
<Colinmcd> atrolinux> try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29046.html
<Colinmcd> or this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5529.html try a ifconfig and tell us what happens. (BTW I don't really know but looking through forums is a good way to find out
<ekceh> I've a resolution problem on macintosh powerbook. It seems like I don't use the right driver. I've checked xorg.0.log. It says: (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<atrolinux> Thanks for the links guys.  I've tried ndiswrapper to no avail (probably because I'm probably not finding the right windows driver anyway).  I've made a post on the forums but thought some live help might be better.  I'll read through those links and see if I find anything I haven't tried yet.
<retrix> atrolinux: if you can track down the right drivers, you might want to try ndisgtk (apt-get install ndisgtk) ... its a gui i wrote that may help you get set up
<anavim> ekceh, hsync isn't the resolution, it's the sync rate
<ulle> my firefox takes long times to load pages but opera works fine when I'm using windows on the same computer any ideas how to fix it?
<anavim> ekceh, you should try changing the sync rate
<ekceh> ok
<atrolinux> I've also been using ndisgtk.  It tells me the hardware isn't present for the drivers I've found that are supposed to work.
<Yannick_R> hello, I compiled a 2.6.14 vanilla kernel, and when I use it the automount (usbkeys, cdrom) doesn't work, any of you could help me ?
<ekceh> can't find sync rate in xorg.conf. Is this the right place to look?
<ulle> my firefox takes long times to load pages but opera works fine when I'm using windows on the same computer any ideas how to fix it?
<anavim> ekceh, system-> preferences-> screen resolution -> refresh rate
<noname> hello peeps
<ekceh> the only option there is 60 Hz.
<Madpilot> ulle: install Opera in Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> !tell ulle about opera
<HappyFool> ulle: in    about:config,  disable network.dns.disableIPv6
<HappyFool> there are some other performance hints, but i haven't set those
<retrix> atrolinux: dont take the hardware present info as gospel ... ndiswrapper may not find the hardware but it can still work in some instances
<murray> hi ... does anyone know much about /etc/acpi/hibernate.pl ?
<murray> when I run it, the computer shuts down (slowly)
<murray> and then fails to restart properly : it hangs while booting requiring a power cycle
<raphink> hibernation is quiet hard to get to work
<Steil> heh does anyone know if theres a way to change around the xchat-gnome UI? (e.g. move the server and nick lists to the right of the screen)
<murray> swsusp: FATAL:
<murray> cannot find swap device, try swapon -a!
<murray> but swap does exist
<Corrupter> how do i make a boot disk?
<murray> and I've got resume=/dev/hda2 (aka swap) in the grub menu.lst
<murray> Corrupter : do you need it to install, or to fix a system?
<murray> cause if the latter, any old live-cd will do
<murray> you can boot with that, mount your disks and tinker
<Corrupter> install
<Corrupter> i have an ISO, just no CD burner :-(
<murray> ahhh...
<Corrupter> i is poor...
<murray> my suggestion would be to get a cd in the post
<murray> or ask your local lug if you have one near by
<pppoe_dude> hi. when using pop3 e-mail without SSL or secure authentication, is my password sent as clear text?
<Corrupter> any idea if ubuntu works good with comcast cable?
<appleman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4777  -  Is anyone able to help?
<rob_p> pppoe_dude:  Yes.
<Corrupter> <--- had mucho problems with other versions and the same ISP
<murray> Corrupter: http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<pppoe_dude> rob_p, and there's no way around it if the server doesnt support ssl/secure authentication?
<rob_p> pppoe_dude:  Afraid not!
<pppoe_dude> ok
<smiley> hi all
<murray> pppoe_dude: regularly changing your password :)
<smiley> how to use bittorrrent
<murray> smiley: google it
<smiley> and what location do i have to open at the beggining
<rob_p> pppoe_dude:  If you own the server, you could setup a ssh tunnel to it.  I've done that to keep things secure for otherwise clear-text stuff.
<Corrupter> anyone know if Comcast cable works with ubuntu?
<atrolinux> I know mediacom cable does.  I can't imagine why comcast wouldn't
<Corrupter> comcast is kind of... retarded...
<noname> hello everyone
<anavim> Corrupter, what, you mean the installer?
<noname> can anyone help me how to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<Corrupter> i mean i don't have a CD burner and i need to install ubuntu
<anavim> noname, try gaim
<Corrupter> i have the ISO
<Corrupter> gaim... i love gaim, always use gaim! i use gaim on windows
<noname> what gaim anavin?
<anavim> noname, it's a free instant messenger client for ubuntu
<Corrupter> without the ads or spam or... any of that other annoying AIM stuff
<anavim> Corrupter, comcast is my dsp, it works fine
<noname> oki guys ill try to check that now
<Corrupter> sweet
<noname> tnx fo helping
<Corrupter> anyways, any idea for how to install ubuntu without a CD burner?
<lillpelle> Corrupter: you can order CD for free from the home page, get it by mail and install from CD (if you have CD)
<atrolinux> Corrupter, shipit will send you free cds.  Or you could have a friend burn it?  As far as installing it from the hard drive with an ISO, I don't know.
<Corrupter> <-- no patience
<anavim> Corrupter, linux from scratch and then convert it to ubuntu... it'll take you a few weeks/months to read through the docs  :(
<Corrupter> alright
<Corrupter> well, geuss i'll do it the cheater way...
<lillpelle> is it not possible to install from floppy+net?
<Corrupter> go buy a CD burner from wal-mart, burn it, then take it back and get a refund
<atrolinux> yeah, I hate it when Walmart sells you cd burners that don't work...
<atrolinux> I had a router that had a similar problem recently ;)
<Corrupter> lol, i plan on it working only once
<HappyFool> Corrupter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Corrupter> sweet, thanks
<Corrupter> ... "this page does not exist yet"
<HappyFool> hmm
<Madpilot> Corrupter: that URL works here...
<appleman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4777
<atrolinux> okay, this is my forum post with more detail about my problem, for anybody who wants to help me further: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=505772
<Corrupter> like i said, i'll buy a CD burner and take it back
<anavim> oo, installation from usb drive looks cool  :)
<deFrysk> !gpgerr
<ubotu> methinks gpgerr is If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<DrSpin> what do I do if I killed apt
<DrSpin> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<raphink> ?
<DrSpin> I was trying to downgrade to GCC 3.4 (oops) and it started uninstalling things -- I cancelled out of it and now apt is broken
<HappyFool> DrSpin: doh
<DrSpin> indeed
<DrSpin> LOL
<HappyFool> DrSpin: how about aptitude ?
<atrolinux> DrSpin, apt-get install apt-get
<raphink> haha
<raphink> DrSpin: you can find the deb online and install it
<raphink> ;)
<DrSpin> LOL --- tried that ;)
<atrolinux> hehe
<anavim> Corrupter, oh, my mistake. you can install directly from windows:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows
<Rubin> DrSpin: do you have dpkg?
<DrSpin> yes thankfully :)
<HappyFool> i have gcc-3.4 and normal 'gcc' (4.0) living together happily; the install was fairly simple
<Rubin> yeah. wget the .deb and use dpkg -i to install it
<DrSpin> HappyFool: I'm just trying to get vmware to compile the kernel module and never set the CC variable so it wasn't working -- :S
<DrSpin> just wasn't paying attention
<anavim> Rubin, yeah, but how about making a fat binary from gcc3 and gcc4?
<ColD_7> how can i open an program cd in ubuntu?
<klepas> moin moin
<ColD_7> it can be opened in windows but not ubuntu
<klepas> my cds have arrived. wohoo.
<klepas> http://wombat.nuxified.com/files/pcdv0005.jpg
<HappyFool> ColD_7: what CD is it? and what do you want to happen?
<ColD_7> HappyFool, it is my education cd, and i want it to start
<ColD_7> it is an autostart cd in windows
<sazwerx> how to start gdesklets automatically when my computer started and without the "manage desklets" window open?
<HappyFool> ColD_7: if it is written for windows, there's a strong possibility it won't work in linux
<ColD_7> HappyFool, thanks
<klepas> ColD_7: the autostart is a windows application
<HappyFool> ColD_7: you should see a CD icon on your desktop -- you can double-click that to explore the contents of the CD
<Madpilot> ColD_7: it should show up in the file manager, though
<klepas> ColD_7: most likely an exe file
<DrSpin> wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.6.40.1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<HappyFool> ColD_7: if it has images/HTML or whatever, you can at least see those
<Liwyn> hi
<DrSpin> the two newer versions wouldn't work :S
<DrSpin> dependency issues
<DrSpin> but I got it working - thanks :)
<Liwyn> can someone help me?
<raphink> what's your pb Liwyn ?
<ColD_7> thanks
<Liwyn> raphink: I'm trying to install the ipw2200 wireless network drivers
<crimsun> Liwyn: they already exist
<Liwyn> Yes, but I was to upgrade them to 1.0.0
<crimsun> Liwyn: 1.0.6 is in Breezy
<Liwyn> Okey
<Liwyn> but a question... umm...
<Liwyn> why can't I use the command make ?
<ghostpsalm> Device-Mapper utilities, package name in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> !info dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: (tool to manage some hardware (S)ATA raid controllers), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 428 kB
<Liwyn> guess I have to reinstall then :P
<Hobbsee> Liwyn: apt-get install build-essential
<reter> hello
<reter> anyone here?
<crimsun> Liwyn: why would you need to reinstall?
<Hobbsee> reter: plenty of people, around 587 currently :P
<johnnybezak> i'm here
<johnnybezak> lurking in the dark
<igge> hello hello
* anavim crawls back under his rock
<reter> i need some help setting up alsa in my thinkpad 390... here is the website http://www.linux-laptop.net/hosted/Thinkpad390.html
<Goshawk> do gpg uses rsa keys by default
<Goshawk> ?
<crimsun> Goshawk: no, elgamal
<Goshawk> ops.. does gpg use rsa keys by default?
<reter> according to the website i need OPL3SA2 in order for the sound to work on this laptop
<Goshawk> "elgamal"?
<reter> can anyone help me to set this up?
<Liwyn> crimsun: maybe not thanks to Hobbsee
<igge> someone here who would be kind enough to help me troubleshoot a bit? my problem is the the sound doesn't work.. it's just dead silent...
<Hobbsee> Liwyn: did it owrk?
<Hobbsee> igge: what type of soundcard?
<Liwyn> Hobbsee: It's not finished executing yet
<crimsun> reter: do you know your hardware information for that sound chipset?
<crimsun> Goshawk: read the gnupg documentation at the very least
<igge> Hobbsee: heh.. good question actually... dont't know.. how do I find out?
<reter> crimsun, do you know what to do?
<Goshawk> crimsun, ok understood thanks
<Hobbsee> um
<igge> Hobbsee: it is an the motherboard
<reter> crimsun, what info do i meed to know?
<Liwyn> Hobbsee: Well, I read some things on the ubuntu site and so after several d/cs I decided to try to update :)
<crimsun> reter: you need to know the port, dma1, dma2, and irq info
<Liwyn> but might have been another reason
<Hobbsee> igge: check in alsamixer that everything's turned up, and then try muting headphone jack sense, and line jack sense
<crimsun> reter: install isapnptools from universe and give me the output from ''pnpdump'' via http://paste.ubuntulinux.l
<crimsun> reter: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl rather
<antti> Hi, do enyone have ATI Radeon X300 SE and how can I make it work
<Liwyn> Hobbsee: Do you know why I can't issue the make command? ;/
<antti> my ubuntu is 5.10 (breezy), 64-bit PC
<reter> how do i open isapnptools?
<reter> is it in the gnome panel?
<Hobbsee> Liwyn: have you tried it again, after installing build-essential?
<anavim> Liwyn, is the make tool there?
<reter> crimsun, how do i open isapnptools?
<reter> crimsun, is it in the gnome panel?
<Liwyn> ahh ok thanks Hobbsee, it was for that, sorry I'm just a bit untechnical female (:
<Hobbsee> Liwyn: no problem...and good to see another woman using linux :P
<Hobbsee> the guys get that one wrong too :P
<igge> Hobsee: everything looks turned up.. this is really strange... everything worked ok before when I ran debian
<Liwyn> Hobbsee: But then I ran into an error :(
<crimsun> reter: use it from the command line
<Hobbsee> Liwyn: paste the error to pastebin, but i'm not sure if i'll be able to solve it
<igge> Hobbsee: what do you mean by "muting headphone jack sense, and line jack sense" ?
<hawknig> I live in the dormitory of my university and I applied for internet they've given me a static ip a network subnet mask, the addresses of dns-servers and wins server. I did the connection settings in windows and it worked but on ubuntu I did the same connection settings using network-admin but I can't connect to internet...what may be the problem?
<liable> igge: in alsamixer
* crimsun mutters about spambots
<reter> crimsun: how? do i enter isapnptools in the command line?
<crimsun> reter: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<Lathiat> hawknig: did you disable and re-enable the interface afterwards?
<antti> Hellow! Is there a way to make  ATI Radeon X300 SE work in ubuntu  5.10 (breezy), 64-bit PC
<igge> liable: the command line program "alsamixer"? (haven't used it before.. )
<reter> crimsum, i am there. what do i enter at the command line
<hawknig> Lathiat: yeah many times... may there be smth that is blocking the network maybe? cause I experienced a likely prob in xp with norton and zonealarm turned off I couldn't connect to internet
<liable> jygge: wtf are you asking about lilo if you use it and are comfortable with it?
<Lathiat> hawknig: nope shouldn tbe
<Lathiat> hawknig: if you run ifconfig, does it show your interface?
<Lathiat> hawknig: did you get some details wrong?
* keikoz yop
<liable> igge: just type ' sudo alsamixer' :)
<hawknig> Lathiat: yeah it even says eth0 is connected
<crimsun> reter: pnpdump
<Liwyn> Hobbsee: I think it has to do with kernel headers..
<Lathiat> hawknig: weird
<Lathiat> hawknig: so what 'doesnt work'
<Lathiat> hawknig: have you tried pinging the default gateway?
<crimsun> reter: please don't message me in private.
<hawknig> lathiat: well I can't connect to any site
<Lathiat> hawknig: also make sure your configuring the right device i guess
<reter> crimsum, no boards found it saids
<Lathiat> hawknig: ok, well try a ping
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Lathiat> hawknig: e.g. 'ping 202.92.213.228
<Lathiat> hawknig: or, even better, ping the default gateway settings ip
<thoreauputic> hi apokryphos :)
<hawknig> lathiat: okie I'll try that
<andi5> hawknig: you might try to "cat /etc/resolv.conf", maybe it does not print your dns servers correctly - try to "ping www.google.com" too :)
<Lathiat> hawknig: if both of those work, it might be a dns issue
<crimsun> reter: reboot, go into bios, and turn on "easyboot"/"quickboot", then try ''pnpdump'' again
<apokryphos> hiya thoreauputic; how've ya been?
<igge> liable: yep ok... so in here... Master is turned up, and PCM is turned up.. but i don't see where to do "muting headphone jack sense, and line jack sense"
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: variable ;) How about you? iwas worried the thought police had got to you ;-)
<reter> ok
<ulaas> hi all! iwant to update my i386 breezy installation to amd64 in a way like dist-upgrade
<Lathiat> igge: move over the headphone and line jack bits and hit 'm'
<Lathiat> ulaas: You can't do that
<ulaas> is this possible?
<Lathiat> ulaas: You must do a new install
<liable> igge: the second headphone and the second line ones.
<ulaas> Lathiat, gurp
<ulaas> Lathiat, then i am gonna live with k7 kernel
<liable> igge: mute them by pressing <>
<igge> hm still don't get which one.. sorry.. these are the ones that I have:  < Master >Master M  Master S   PCM    Surround  Surround  Center     LFE      Line      CD       Mic    Mic Boos  Mic Sele  Phone   PC Speak    Aux    Mono Out  Channel  Downmix   Exchange Exchange External  Spread F<Stereo M>
<liable> igge: hmm, what is that card? a sb or something?
<igge> liable: from alsamixer...
<igge> Card: Intel ICH6
<igge> Chip: Analog Devices AD1986
<atrolinux> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :  SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted. <--- what might cause this?
<liable> igge: i jumped in late on the convo. (and prolly should have kept my mouth shut) just heard someone mention jack sense which was a sound problem i had on an older kernel once..
<crimsun> igge: paste the output from ''amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<igge> liable: i see... well.. any help is much appreciated, the problem is that everything *sems* to work fine with the audio but it's just silent... like if the speakers where turned off (but they are not, i've checked 1000 times)
<igge> crimsun: ok hang on
<igge> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4781
<liable> igge: sudo cat /vmlinuz > /dev/dsp
<igge> liable: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<igge> (i'm running xmms that looks like it is playing things)
<liable> igge: sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<orzin> why cant I edit the mp3 tags in rythmbox
<spudse> my ubuntu needs to be restarted every day... feels like I just installed win95
<liable> hah
<thoreauputic> igge: kill xmms and reset it to use the esd output plugin
<igge> liable: xmms    9409 igge    9w   CHR   14,3      7739 /dev/dsp
<igge> thoreauputic: hm ok... how do I do that?
<apokryphos> orzin: your user doesn't have permission to edit the given files?
<liable> igge: kill xmms
<crimsun> igge: have you tried muting 'External Amplifier'?
<reter> crimsun, i couldnt find easyboot or quickboot in the bios
<orzin> apokryphos, yeah, i created them
<thoreauputic> igge: killall xmms ;  then look in options- preferences in xmms and reset the output plugin
<reter> crimsum, is there another way to look up the info
<orzin> apokryphos, but i should really check this before i shout around....real sorry
<crimsun> reter: perhaps the info you need is in the bios.
<thoreauputic> igge: common issue - try other outputs if that doesn't work
<crimsun> reter: otherwise you'll have to guess
<apokryphos> orzin: if you right-click on the files, and then try editing the meta-data from there, is it possible?
<orzin> apokryphos, but it was a problem for someone else as well...i really like rythmbox
<orzin> apokryphos, thats my problem...
<reter> crimsun, tell me or less where do i find port, dmal, dma2, and irq
<orzin> apokryphos, it won tlet me change the text...i can select it
<reter> crimsun, there are many kinds of ira irq
<orzin> apokryphos, but i will get back to you in five...i must check the octals
<apokryphos> orzin: if you right-click in Nautilus or whatever, I mean.
<thoreauputic> orzin: install tagtool - it is nice for editing tags
<orzin> apokryphos, ohhhh...that iwll check too...cheers back in five
<igge> thoreauputic: you mean the plugin that says eSound Output Plugin... (libesdout.so) ?
<thoreauputic> igge: yes
<crimsun> reter: in the bios or where else?
<appleman> Can anyone suggest why GRUB cannot find /boot/grub/stage1; though it does exist?
<reter> which irq do i look for
<thoreauputic> igge: from memory it's at the bottom
<igge> thoreauputic: ok.. made on difference...
<reter> crimsun, which port are you looking for
<igge> :(
<crimsun> reter: ...the one associated with your sound chipset
<igge> and also... the sound doesn't work anywhere, not just in xmms
<reter> ok
<crimsun> igge: did you toggle the mixer element as I suggested?
<igge> crimsun: yep tried that just now.. no luck... :(
<crimsun> igge: is this a fresh Breezy install or a dist-upgrade from Hoary?
<orzin> apokryphos, ok...ichaged the permission octals of whole lot. and the propeties dialog box has no edit fields
<orzin> apokryphos, and when i mouse ove the mp3s i no longer get a preview
<igge> crimsun: it is a fresh Breezy install.. however, my /home directory was on another partition and i kept it when installing (so maybe some config files was still there, i don't know)
<crimsun> igge: cat /proc/asound/cards
<appleman> Can anyone suggest why GRUB cannot find /boot/grub/stage1; though it does exist?
<igge> btw, when I start xmms it says "Message: device: default" .. haven't seen it do that before...
<igge> 0 [ICH6           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH6
<igge>                      Intel ICH6 with AD1986 at 0xdffffe00, irq 23
<apokryphos> orzin: can you do an ls -lh in that directory, and show me one of the lines
<crimsun> igge: "default..." what?
<igge> heh.. just that... on a single line: Message: device: default
<crimsun> ah, ok, that's normal.
<igge> ok
<crimsun> igge: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<gfish> whats the best program to put music on an ipod
<apokryphos> gfish: amaroK :D
<gfish> will i need to format my ipod before
<igge> it says "Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo" but doesn't play anything
<gfish> because it was formatted within windows
<crimsun> igge: does it hang, or does it return you to a prompt
<apokryphos> gfish: no, I presume it's vfat
<igge> crimsun i returns to the prompt (after about 10 sec)
<crimsun> igge: ok, then something's muted that shouldn't be.
<gfish> its what it was formatted in windows
<gfish> but i dont know the system
<orzin> apokryphos, i'll pastebin it for you
<crimsun> igge: unmute the 'Exchange Front/Surround' element, then unmute the 'Surround' ones
<igge> crimsun: ok... hang on...
<reter> crimsun, i found dma1, dma2, and irq but not port
<crimsun> reter: ok, and what are they?
<igge> crimsun: ALRITE!!!! wohoo...
<reter> crimsun, dma a: dma0 , dma b: dma1 , irq: irq5
<igge> it worked..
<crimsun> igge: excellent.
* crimsun adds a quirk.
<igge> crimsun: thanks alot
<crimsun> np.
<reter> crimsun, what do i do now?
<gfish> how can i set up my gmail account
<gfish> is there a notifier of some kind
<igge> crimsun: hm this is wierd though... it doesn't react at all to "Master", instead it is "Master Surround".. do you know why that is?
<reter> crimsun, did you get what i gave you?
<crimsun> igge: of course. You switched Front and surround, remember?
<crimsun> reter: yes, be patient.
<Seveas> !themes
<sazwerx> !help
<igge> crimsun: hm ok... the "Exchange Front/Surround" thing?
<crimsun> reter: in a Terminal, sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2 irq=5 dma1=0 dma2=1 port=0x120 wss_port=0x530 fm_port=-1 midi_port=-1 isapnp=0
<crimsun> igge: yes.
<igge> crimsun: actually, even if i mute that thing it is Master Surround it reacts to
<crimsun> igge: come again?
<reter> uh oh problem crimsun
<brownie17> i am having a few issues with the Gstreamer-Rhythmbox id3 tag editing feature. i understand it is use at your own risk, and experimental. when i run rhythmbox with the "--enable-tag-writing" flag, as dictated on "http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/faq.html", it still just does not even try to allow me to edit tags. in the text box containing the tag if i press backspace, or another key, it just does nothing. anyone tried usi
<brownie17> ng the tag editing feature?
<reter> FATAL: Error inserting snd_opl3sa2 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-opl3sa2.ko): No such device
<reter> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_opl3sa2
<reter> crimsun, FATAL: Error inserting snd_opl3sa2 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-opl3sa2.ko): No such device
<reter> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_opl3sa2
<igge> if i in alsamixer turn off the "Exchange Front/Surround", it is still the "Master Surround" control that controls the volume...
<igge> the "Master" doesn't affect it at all... and the control on the desktop does nothing either
<crimsun> reter: you have to use the correct port parameter
<crimsun> igge: set the Volume Control to use Master Surround, then
<reter> crimsun, how do i find that out?
<igge> crimsun: ah ok that worked
<appleman> Where do i find grub.conf?
<gfish> why do my mp3s only play in totem player
<martinjh99> appleman /boot/menu
<crimsun> reter: look in your bios
<igge> crimsun: so thanks alot and so, everything works fine... but... still i'm a bit curious why it switched to start using surround all of a sudden
<HappyFool> appleman: maybe /boot/grub/menu.lst is what you want
<crimsun> igge: it's a chipset quirk
<gfish> why cant i see anyone in my network
<igge> crimsun: ok
<brosioz> anyone known if exist anything to similar of dashboard of mac for kde on linux ?
<lingoist> good morning! hm, I am wondering if I need/can use Nvidia drivers in order to set up dualmonitoring...my graphics adaper #1 is ATI Radeon 9800, #2 is Elsa Victory Erazor (quite old)
<Astxist> brosioz, there is one floating around, but I'd be damned if I can remember it's name
<brosioz> Astxist, :
<appleman> martinjh99: /boot/grub/menu does not exist?  I am trying to 'make sure that the kernel line in your grub.conf file is referring to that partition'.
<lingoist> I got already both screens working but they show the same
<HappyFool> lingoist: at a guess you'll need ati drivers for the ati ;). not sure about the other card
<HappyFool> appleman: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HappyFool> !tell lingoist about ati
<Astxist> ati is evil
<Astxist> er I mean, nothing :)
<lingoist> thanks HappyFool ... but do I really install these drivers...as I said: both screens are working but they just show the same
<HappyFool> lingoist: i'm not sure about dual-screen
<brownie17> Astxist, you are evil, boy! ATI is the only chink in Nvidia's dominating armour, the monopoly that it has over the grpahics card industry!
<lingoist> hm, anyone else an idea what I have to do?
<Astxist> brownie17, heh I was joking got an ati card myself ;p
<gfish> how do u set up a shared printer
<elwood> it's safe tu upgrade to breezy?
<aeon17x> elwood: yeah... what are you worrying about?
<lingoist> hm, xinerama is "on" but nothings happening...would really appreciate any hints to get this running
<elwood> my uml will stop works? i will have problem with a lot  of crashing?
<lingoist> just my desktop is mirrored to both screens
<appleman> HappyFool:  I am still getting this error, 'Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no' - I read somewhere it is a kernel image problem...?
<brownie17> Astxist, same
<HappyFool> appleman: when do you see that error?
<HappyFool> lingoist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xineram&titlesearch=Titles
<lingoist> HappyFool: thx, been there already :(
<HappyFool> lingoist: ah, then i really am out of ideas, sorry.
<appleman> HappyFool: In GRUB prompt, everything else (device, geometry, root) works fine, then when I try 'setup (hd0)' I get the error.
<HappyFool> hmm
<lingoist> HappyFool: I am too :( thx anyways
<HappyFool> appleman: what 'root' command have you issued? and is there a /boot/grub/stage1 file ?
<appleman> HappyFool: Yes, stage1 file exists.  Just 'root (hd0,1)'
<brownie17> what is the command to untar a file?
<brownie17> sorry, i mean to un GZ it
<HappyFool> appleman: and where is / mounted?
<zerokarmaleft> brownie17: tar zxvf foo.tar.gz
<brownie17> someone HAS to know the command to unzip a file from terminal
<brownie17> thankyou
<zerokarmaleft> brownie17: or gunzip foo.gz if it's just a gzipped file
<anavim> appleman, you are probably giving the wrong number for the partition when you are entering the root (0,0) command
<appleman> HappyFool:  I have 'chroot /ubuntu' - where I am now.
<anavim> root(0,x)...
<HappyFool> appleman: um
<HappyFool> appleman: this is a grub-recovery procedure?
<HappyFool> appleman: from a live-cd?
<appleman> HappyFool:  This is a, 'try to get fakeraid to work' procedure - to boot from it.
<HappyFool> appleman: ok
<ulle> I'm trying to set up java and it says I need superuser privilege but Im using the only user I have on this computer so what to do
<HappyFool> appleman: you are irc'ing from the same machine?
<anavim> !tell ulle about rootsudo
<HappyFool> appleman: assuming so, can you paste the output of 'mount' and 'sudo fdisk -l' to paste.ubuntulinux.nl (don't paste here in #ubuntu, please)
<appleman> HappyFool:  In the FakeRaidHowTo I was told to do a 'geometry' thing for my HDD, did that - root partition is on 'Partition num 1:'
<hawknig> what will the name of ubuntu's next version be?
<thoreauputic> Dapper Drake :)
<brownie17> who feels like quickly running me through compiling a program?
<HappyFool> appleman: hmm
<HappyFool> appleman: i haven't worked with fakeraid before
<deFrysk> brownie17, someone on #gentoo perhaps
<thoreauputic> brownie17:  ./configure && make && make install
<anavim> hawknig, 6.04
<HappyFool> !tell brownie17 about compile
<thoreauputic> brownie17: well, that was quick :P
<brownie17> thoreauputic, sure was!
* thoreauputic growls at the spam bots
<HappyFool> where in the world is .ma ?
<deFrysk> maladives ?
<brownie17>  thoreauputic i didn't even open the folder, i just guessed it needed compiling, but it doesn't. anyone know how to install "desklets" for rhythmbox
<appleman> HappyFool:  I think the fake raid stuff is now kind of sorted; according to a gentoo howto - I need to rebuild/do something to the kernel image.
<appleman> HappyFool: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4783
<brownie17> HappyFool, there has a got to be a webstie that can tell you all those. check
<HappyFool> brownie17: yeah, wikipedia
<HappyFool> appleman: am looking now
<brownie17> anyone ever  used "desktlets" for rhythmbox?
<marcin> is dapper repository available somewhere?
<peter__> hi
<deFrysk> marcin, replace breezy with dapper and /topic
<peter__> i have a problem with doom3, can anyone help me?
<marcin> deFrysk: thanks
<peter__> the problem is, doom 3 is starting, but i don't see the starting movie, and the menu don't appear
<ke> Try a new gfx driver
<peter__> just the "mars planet" is visible
<peter__> Ati cart
<lsuactiafner> what linux p2p app currently works through NAT and has the most content?
<appleman> HappyFool: "This error is returned if the specified file name cannot be found, but everything else (like the disk/partition info) is OK.
<appleman> Frequently, the error notes a missing kernel image file. Make sure that the file it is referring to exists on your boot partition."
<ke> Try a new driver... Perhaps try the omega one
<peter__> i'm running linux?
<peter__> Ubuntu
<HappyFool> appleman: is there a kernel image in /boot ?
<peter__> can anyone help me out, i realy would like to play doom
<HappyFool> appleman: i'm feeling distinctly out of my depth ;). I've setup software raid, but your setup is confusing to me. I see / is mounted on /dev/hda1, but you raid is on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<peter__> and i don't wone run windows
<appleman> HappyFool:  I recently copied bzImage from the /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/ folder to try to fix this.
<HappyFool> appleman: my kernel image is called /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-k7
<HappyFool> appleman: hmm
<HappyFool> appleman: doesn't the debootstrap install a kernel image?
<HappyFool> appleman: ah, didn't you do and 'apt-get install linx-amd64' ?
<appleman> HappyFool:  I guess the /dev/hda1 is the CHROOT version of /dev/mapper/via_cfdehjfb1
<HappyFool> (that package name is a guess)
<appleman> HappyFool: Debootstrap was not working, so I install a server version of ubuntu to a separate hdd and copied it all across.  But then I re-built a 'new' kernel to add-in all the software raid drivers as static... I may have forgot to copy the Image acrosss...
<HappyFool> hmm
<MrFreeBird> hi guys
<mahangu> what stuff can I safely strip from my init.d to speed up by boot process?
<appleman> HappyFool: Updated, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4785, with 'ls -la /boot'
<MrFreeBird> How can I see AVI and MPEG files on ubuntu? Totem does not allow it
<MrFreeBird> I use ubuntu 5.10
<MrFreeBird> algum brasileiro?
<thoreauputic> !tell MrFreeBird about restricted
<mahangu> MrFreeBird, mplayer
<mahangu> ah sorry
<mahangu> see thoreauputic
<HappyFool> appleman: i think root (hd0,0) is probably not right
<da_shrewd> hello
<da_shrewd> anyone can help me?
<da_shrewd> i have problem with my mouse
<HappyFool> appleman: can you put the output of    fdisk -l /dev/mapper/via_cfdehjfb
<HappyFool> on the pastebin
<da_shrewd> ubuntu doesn't detect my serial mouse
<fec> hi, im using 5.04, how to update to 5.10 ?
<deFrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<mahangu> deFrysk, beat me to it ;-)
<mahangu> i love doing that :p
<deFrysk> ;p
<fec> thx
<HappyFool> appleman: i would guess that vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic or vmlinuz-2.6.12 will at least get you started
<appleman> HappyFool:  Oke, vmlinuz-2.6.12 is the one I want - it's the one I compiled, it *ought* to be working now.
<da_shrewd> anybody can help me?
<appleman> HappyFool: updated, I am running 'root (hd0,1)' in Grub.
<HappyFool> appleman: from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4783 it looks like you have 4 partitions on your raid device
<appleman> HappyFool:  Indeed, 1=/boot, 2=/, 3=/home, 4=swap
<senectus> mmmm pocky :-)
<HappyFool> appleman: hmm. then (hd0,0) *should* be right
<julio> hola alguien me podria ayudar con programar en ubuntu en c++
<appleman> HappyFool:  Oh, shoot - I thought root was for the '/' partition... it worked!
<appleman> HappyFool: Cheers.
<HappyFool> appleman: ok
<HappyFool> appleman: good luck ;)
<HappyFool> appleman: software raid was much easier to install ;)
<live> Cmo est todo el mundo?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mahangu> Seveas, ping
<Seveas> mahangu, ICMP ECHO RESPONSE
<mahangu> Seveas, may I speak to you in offtopic for a sec?
<BigKahuna> Can someone tell me how to reverse encode an avi file back to DVD (VOB) format using Breezy?
<cloudr> VDR, can somebody help me getting a nexus-s card rev2.2 to work with VDR?
<HappyFool> BigKahuna: at a guess use transcode, or mencoder (i haven't played with video stuff much myself)
<HappyFool> eek
<HappyFool> revenge of the spambots
<BigKahuna> HappyFool, Thanks I'll google transcode.
<patrick_> whats this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<cube> hello...i've a question...can I use Wine for using Corewin?
<Seveas> grmbl
<hawknig> breyk
<Seveas> someone should kill either the spambot losers or the leaky-windows-running idiots
<Juhaz> or preferably both
<peter__> plz can anyone help me with doom3??
<ompaul> Seveas, bot issues?
<Seveas> ompaul, yeah
* ompaul grumbles about the programmers who allowed that to happen
<johndarkhorse> ompaul: spambots sUx0r
<UdontKnow> heh
<UdontKnow> klining
<Seveas> ompaul, cat /dev/atomicbomb /mnt/redmond
<johndarkhorse> UdontKnow: they're all in -unregged waitin on ya, heh heh
<UdontKnow> johndarkhorse: did it already
<Seveas> goo'boy ;)
<Seveas> (read that as: thanks!)
<ompaul> Seveas, na that would waste too much energy, cat /dev/null >  /mnt/redmond it will just a a shell of its former self
<cube> bastards...
<UdontKnow> ompaul: let me remind you that /dev/null never outputs anything
<UdontKnow> ompaul: you might want /dev/zero ?
<Seveas> /dev/urandom
<ompaul> UdontKnow, note the single redirect
<Seveas> people won't see the difference
<ompaul> add it on the back and the the event horizon removes the content
<GNAM> ubuntu 6.04 flight 1 is ready for production?
<GNAM> .
<Seveas> GNAM, not at all
<Seveas> it is pre-alpha
<GNAM> wow
<GNAM> RECORD
<ompaul> GNAM, read the topic - if you have to ask don't :-) I know I won't
<Seveas> to quote kamion "It barely installs and does not do much more"
<Seveas> but you can use apt to get up to speed
<gnomefreak> didnt they just start development (active) like 2-3 weeks ago?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> by performing a massive merge with debian
<gnomefreak> oh god no dont stray from ubuntu toward debian :(
<johndarkhorse> Seveas: i ended up doing my own irssi scripts since nobody here or on #irssi has a clue why mine would stop working when i upgraded
<ompaul> gnomefreak, if is how the other improvements were made, you have to start somewhere
<ompaul> gnomefreak, s/if/it
<johndarkhorse> Seveas: would moving from powerpc to ppc64 have anything to do with it?
<gnomefreak> i have a badly broken etch on here they tell me after i spent 8hours upgradeing to etch that oh that doesnt work well :(
<gnomefreak> debian is not on my good side this morning
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: debian has NEVER been the user friendliest distro
<gnomefreak> i didnt have too mant problems with sarge but just wanted (new cutting edge) distro so i figured hey etch is new :(
<ompaul> gnomefreak, would you ever try to upgrade from SuSE to or from Rehat/Fedora or to or from Mandriva? ;-)
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: dapper
<gnomefreak> mandrake re writes the grub menu and takes ubuntu out of it :(
<gnomefreak> suse is a pita
<gnomefreak> no redhat distros see ubuntu and put it in grub
<gnomefreak> dapper is too new
<gnomefreak> <<not that crazy
<ompaul> gnomefreak, LFS ?
<gnomefreak> LFS?
<johndarkhorse> www.linuxfromscratch.org
* dabaR is not gonna use it, cause it emphasizes linux only.
<dabaR> well...if I had to, but this way...
<gnomefreak> ompaul, i dont see me using that do to that fact that that is harder than well debian im sure
<mintywalker> hi .. I need to recompile my kernel
<mintywalker> but i want to ensure i get the same settings as the stock one supplied with ubuntu
<mintywalker> any ideas how i ensure that?
<eth42> mintywalker, I think it is: make oldconfig
<eth42> not sure, though
<mintywalker> k thanks
<eth42> how do I find out which package contains X11/Xmu/WinUtil.h?
<HappyFool> eth42: packages.ubuntu.com
<eth42> HappyFool: ok, thank you! so there is no way to ask apt-get directly?
<HappyFool> eth42: there is... um. apt-files, but you need to install it and it's big
<HappyFool> eth42: 'apt-cache search' provides a limited search ability
<eth42> HappyFool, thank you very much!
<Toma-> hey.. ive got a problem with my network :( ive got a wireless router (Dlink g700ap) and a working wlan0 connection, but i cant ping outside of the local network, aka 192.168.0.X
<Toma-> any tips?
<eth42> Toma-: you don't have a firewall installed, do you?
<johndarkhorse> eth42: if you install "apt-file" you can search in your console for files inside packages
<Toma-> ill go see.
<eth42> johndarkhorse: just did that :-) thanks!
<Toma-> no firewall
<eth42> Toma-: are the pings just ignored?
<eth42> or is there an error message?
<Toma-> ive tested the connection with the net from my router to the wireless point too
<Toma-> error message...
<Toma-> hang on
<Toma-> network is unreachable
<eth42> hmm, doesn't that mean that your network device is not configured?
<Toma-> id say so.
<Toma-> the card is working, just not configured right.
<eth42> Toma-: does ifconfig list an ip address for the network device?
<Taliesin-laptop> Hey guys, just reinstalling breezy on my main PC, gotten thru the first setup phase, im into the second setup phase where it boots into base-config
<Toma-> its a static IP i have to assign it.
<Taliesin-laptop> however it's not doing anything, i's been sitting at "preparing for installation" for 20mins
<Taliesin-laptop> although top shows aptitude churning away, aswell as tail cranking at 60% cpu :/
<Toma-> ill check
<eth42> Toma-: I'm not really an expert on these issues but I would guess that the network mask and broadcast addresses are not set correctly; can't you just use DHCP?
<Toma-> hmmm id say so.
<Toma-> ill give it another crack with dhcp
<Toma-> this static ip business is too much :)
<Toma-> my DS can connect to my access point but not my linux box :(
<eth42> DS = dose?
<eth42> dose=windows
<eth42> ?
<ctd> DS would usually refer to nintendo DS (dual-screen)
<rohan> hi all, anyone here used automatix
<Toma-> yeh nintendo DS :D
<rohan> ?
<Taliesin-laptop> im taking a guess that every who could help me is sleeping :P
<rohan> i wanna know if automatix is "unattened" ?
<rohan> can i leave it to run and sleep ?
<johndarkhorse> rohan: i advise agains automatix or easyubuntu or any other 'easy' script
<rohan> or will it prompt ?
<rohan> johndarkhorse: why ? b0rken boxen ?
<Toma-> rohan, its automated
<johndarkhorse> rohan: it will "auto-destruct" your box possibly
<Toma-> and yeh, its not a good idea
<rohan> Toma-: no prompts at all ?
<Toma-> eth42, its all dhcp now and still no love. network still unreachable
<Toma-> rohan not that i know of. iirc.
<johndarkhorse> rohan: the wiki has plenty of articles on whatever you want to install
<Toma-> perhaps for macromedia and java install
<rohan> Toma-: reading the script off hand shows that there is one in openoffice2
<rohan> johndarkhorse: ok, i will use apt-get :D
<Toma-> rohan, well, i guess its not totally automated.
<johndarkhorse> rohan: what pkgs were you looking for?
<rohan> johndarkhorse: the mix that automatix provides is nice :)
<Taliesin-laptop> rohan: from ubuntu forums - Please note: Options 29 to 34 require manual intervention and clicking and hence have been taken to the end. The first 28 options install without any user input.
<Taliesin-laptop> hope that helps your question. :)
<rohan> i want to install the full set, johndarkhorse
<rohan> Taliesin-laptop: thanks, sorry for not reading XD
<Taliesin-laptop> thats for automatix
<Taliesin-laptop> no worries
<johndarkhorse> rohan: i've not paid that much attention to those scripts except for when folks come in here with their boxen hosed
<Taliesin-laptop> i only just googles it myself, been curious and all ;)
<rohan> johndarkhorse: lol, how can it possibly hose a box ? its just apt-get
<Taliesin-laptop> now if only my pc would finish install
<Taliesin-laptop> it's been install for 50mins
<Taliesin-laptop> and no sign of change except space and hard drive activity
<Stormx2> !ie
<ubotu> ie is probably Aye boyo! Head on over t' the #ubuntu-ie channel
<johndarkhorse> rohan: the easy scripts have hosed several boxen, something to do with the --force-all options
<Taliesin-laptop> and the fact aptitude is still cranking :/
<Taliesin-laptop> oh god
<headdown> hm, how can i find out what there is the best driver for my Elsa Victory Erazor PCI Graphicadapter?
<Taliesin-laptop> the instllation has used 18gig of hard drive space so far... like.. WTF
<headdown> btw: I finally managed to get dualscreen working, thx for your help
<rohan> johndarkhorse: oh, ok.
<rohan> Taliesin-laptop: install of ubuntu ?!
<Taliesin-laptop> yeah
<Taliesin-laptop> on my pc, it's installing onto a new drive, first phase went thru without an issue, this second bit has just been sitting there for 50mins
<Taliesin-laptop> the two main processes that have been running are tail (im assuming it's tailing and making a huge log file)
<Toma-> headdown, you'll want the nvidia drivers
<Taliesin-laptop> and aptitude
<rohan> Taliesin-laptop: lol, 18G ..
<headdown> Toma-: ok, thx!
<Taliesin-laptop> make that 19gig now
<Taliesin-laptop> jeeesus
<johndarkhorse> Taliesin-laptop: you got some newfangled 8core Pentium4 or something?
<HappyFool> an 18GB log-file is unlikely
<rohan> Taliesin-laptop: just cancel it. its insane.
<Taliesin-laptop> haha
<Taliesin-laptop> nah, looking at it now
<rohan> the install is about 5G
<Taliesin-laptop> base-config-pkgsel.log
<Taliesin-laptop> 19.5gig
<Taliesin-laptop> ;)
<Taliesin-laptop> in /var/log
<Taliesin-laptop> lol
<Taliesin-laptop> log file is filled it
<headdown> ubotu tell headdown about nvidia
<da_shrewd> hello
<da_shrewd> anyone can help me?
<da_shrewd> plsss
<johndarkhorse> Taliesin-laptop: i'd just kill it, before the log file eats your neighborhood
<da_shrewd> i have problem with my mouse
<headdown> hm, doesnt work...can anyone tell me about ncvidia
<headdown> nvidia
<Taliesin-laptop> To continue, enter "Yes"; to abort, enter "No": Unrecognized input. Enter either "Yes" or "No"
<Taliesin-laptop> lmao
<rohan> Taliesin-laptop: lol, rm the file
<HappyFool> at 80 chars per line, that is 231 million lines
<rohan> HappyFool: wow, fast calculation
<Taliesin-laptop> hehe
<Taliesin-laptop> wont help
<Terminus> ubotu, tell headdown -about nvidia
<da_shrewd> i have the website url,how to configure it
<Taliesin-laptop> it's looking like it's stuffed the install
<Taliesin-laptop> gah
<HappyFool> rohan: yeah, computers are great ;)
<Taliesin-laptop> WHY... WHY ME!!!
<rohan> HappyFool: lol
<headdown> Terminus: thx...how can I do that myself?
<rohan> Taliesin-laptop: lol, use another distro :D ;)
<Terminus> headdown, do what?
<headdown> tell myself about nvidia...invoke ubotu
<da_shrewd> but i think, i'm not expert with terminal.
<devint> if i was Mark Shuttleworth I'd see more collaboration between GNOME + KDE, and even go so far as to see more collaboration between Linux and all the BSD's
<da_shrewd> the url is http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/3-Button-Mouse.html
<headdown> Terminus: tell myself about nvidia...invoke ubotu
<da_shrewd> anybody can show me step by step
<rohan> devint: whats the use /
<Terminus> headdown, use the same syntax i did. instructions on how to use the bot is on the wiki.
<Taliesin-laptop> rohan, but i like ubuntu :(
<rohan> Taliesin-laptop: heh, ok.
<headdown> Terminus: thank you
<Terminus> headdown, np. :)
<apokryphos> devint: that's a *very* key point he's stressing -- he did a whole talk on it not too long ago. Collaboration is going to be better, and there's gonna be a lot more love for kubuntu on dapper release
<headdown> ubotu, tell headdown about nvidia
<da_shrewd> hello,anybody can show me? :(
<rohan> devint: and, define "c
<rohan> devint: and, define "collabaration between linux and bsd"
<Terminus> headdown, btw, playing with the bot is frowned upon in here. you could pm the bot though.
<headdown> Terminus: thx, just found it out...sorry
<Stormx2>  /msg ubotu <blacK>
<Stormx2> *blah o.o
<rohan> apokryphos: but devint 's point between collabaration between linux and bsd is absurd
<Stormx2> Whats so absurd about it, fill me in?
<krak`nix> anyone know how to setup color schemes with xboard?
<apokryphos> rohan: collaboration occurs between all UNIX operating systems, even if you don't know it.
<rohan> Stormx2: what does he mean by that, in the first place ?
<rohan> apokryphos: define "collabaration"
<devint> well
<apokryphos> rohan: get a dictionary
<Stormx2> XD
<rohan> apokryphos: not funny.
<apokryphos> I'm deadly serious
<Terminus> well, UNIX operating systems mostly have the same apps. :)
<devint> by collaboration between linux and bsd i mean what it says
<devint> take for instance
<devint> openssh
<devint> that CAME from openbsd
<Taliesin-laptop> mmm, installing over net @ 8MB/sec
<Taliesin-laptop> yummy
<Stormx2> >.> lucky sod
* Taliesin-laptop shrugs
<devint> the bsd's are doing some pretty revolutionary things with security
<Terminus> Taliesin-laptop, you're making me very jealous. :p
<devint> linux could even learn from dragonflybsd
<Taliesin-laptop> i do run the File Mirror for the ISP ;)
<devint> especially
<Taliesin-laptop> and im, about 50 meters from it ;)
<devint> haha
<rohan> devint: so, you mean, taking good stuff from bsd and putting it into linux  ?
<rohan> thats great, then :D
<Terminus> hahaha
<rohan> Casanova: the fun is over, sorry :D
<Casanova> if rohan has been creating trouble here.. he is just a tiny little focker ;-)
* Terminus ponders troubling the staff for a cloak
<Taliesin-laptop> 800 packages, 1min 10seconds :)
<Stormx2> >.>
<rohan> Casanova: thanks a lot, for speaking on my behalf.
<Taliesin-laptop> not a bad efforrt ;)
<rohan> but i dont really appreciate int.
<rohan> and i request you to mind your own business.
<bob2> probably plenty, folks.
<rohan> Taliesin-laptop: wow, 8mbps is unheard-of here
<Terminus> devint, i think you just want one ultimate distro. :p
<rohan> Taliesin-laptop: the maximum affordable here is 26kbps
<Terminus> rohan, you mean dialup?
<rohan> Terminus: no. "cable"
<rohan> Terminus: the cable net is very expensive.
<Terminus> rohan, 26kbps?! isn't that slower than dialup?
<Astxist> note to self: do not unmount usbdisk while nautilus is browsing it, it's bad ;)
<rohan> Terminus: and speeds in mbps is rare, and expensive
<rohan> Terminus: dial up here is 2kbps
<Taliesin-laptop> haha, im not talking mbps thou, MB/sec :)
<Astxist> 2kbps :/
<Astxist> that's horrible
<Terminus> rohan, oh... you mean Kbps. thought that was in bits. :p
<Astxist> talking about modem speed
<rohan> Terminus: yeah, my bad
<Astxist> anyone know how to tell what speed you're connected at?
<Terminus> rohan, i'll count myself lucky then. i'm getting 90 Kbps here. :)
<rohan> Astxist: download speed over cable is 26kbps ,connection speed 256kbps
<rohan> Terminus: here bieng ?
<rohan> *being
<Terminus> Astxist, make sure no other computers are using bandwidth and then you can check at http://www.internetfrog.com
<Astxist> oh
<rohan> apokryphos: hey... havent we met before ? you are the guy who swore by Qt
<Astxist> you're talking about kBps
<Terminus> rohan, you mean country?
<Astxist> got it now :)
<rohan> apokryphos: and even recomended me a lot of Qt apps
<Astxist> Terminus, I meant modem speed
<rohan> Terminus: yes. /me is india
<Astxist> connection rate
<Terminus> rohan, philippines here.
<rohan> apokryphos: back then i was da_bon_bon :D
<rohan> Terminus: ok.
<Taliesin-laptop> Australia here :)
<Astxist> not trasfer rate
<bob2> ah
<apokryphos> rohan: swore by Qt? Perhaps. I am a KDE-user
<Astxist> Taliesin-laptop, same here :)
<Taliesin-laptop> :>
<Terminus> Astxist, check your modem manual? :)
<Terminus> my bad.
<rohan> apokryphos: yes, i remember. on #kubuntu. :)
<bob2> internetfrog looks kinda useless
<Taliesin-laptop> central? or east or west? :P
<Astxist> Terminus, ;p
* Astxist checks man pppd
<Terminus> bob2, i just use it for checking bandwidth. nothing else. there's always cnet. :)
<bob2> how does it check bandwidth?
<Terminus> bob2, actually, that's what the ISP here uses to check so i just go along with them.
<bob2> why not wget an ubuntu iso?
<rohan> lol
<rohan> thats a nice way
<Terminus> there's a java applet there for that.
<rohan> msv.dk is nice too
<Terminus> well, don't want to strain the ubuntu servers when all i'm doing is checking bandwidth. :)
<bob2> it also says I'm in australia
<bob2> and shows my location as somewhere off the west coast
<sapo> hi fellows, quick question.. after installing breezy, my vlc, bittornado and other apps that when in hoary had a gtk look, now looks like some old apps without my gtk theme.. what am i missing?
* Terminus hates having to argue with the telco
* Taliesin-laptop doesnt
<Taliesin-laptop> but i work for an ISP :)
* Astxist wants Taliesin-laptop's job
<Astxist> ;p
<Taliesin-laptop> no you dont, or you have to deal with Whingepoolers :)
<Terminus> Taliesin-laptop, what's that?
<vbgunz> does Ubuntu come with a VNC viewer by default for remote administration OR do I have to download one? I would like to control the computers in my room... Any help is appreciated!
<Astxist> Taliesin-laptop, could I be hired for managing them >:)
<Taliesin-laptop> ahh, www.whirlpool.net.au is a Broadband forum for Australia, we call it whingepool cause most customers on it whinge :)
<Astxist> lol
<vbgunz> oh sorry... I think I got it
<vbgunz> will find out now
<johndarkhorse> bob2: would moving from powerpc to ppc64 have anything to do with auto_bleh.pl misworking?
<Taliesin-laptop> Astxist, not up to me ;)
<Taliesin-laptop> we already have 3 staff who sit there with whips, we seem to manage them well ;)
<Astxist> heh I'm going to stick with my current provider if I ever get to a location that I can have broadband at
<Astxist> Taliesin-laptop, lol
<bob2> johndarkhorse: very unlikely
<Terminus> vbgunz, the Terminal Server client that was installed by default seems to support it. :)
<bob2> especially since I'm pretty sure ubuntu does not have a ppc64 port yet ;p
<Astxist> wow my friends site kills firefox good, 100% cpu usage just scrolling down the page :)
<vbgunz> Terminus: thanks, am trying now :)
<Taliesin-laptop> woot
<Taliesin-laptop> pc is installed
<Taliesin-laptop> now to get the second monitor working *goes to fiddle with xorg.conf*
<Astxist> heh
<johndarkhorse> bob2: my powermac reports linux-image-powerpc64-smp being the running kernel
<Terminus> whoa... looks like i can use it to connect to windows too. didn't know that...
<bob2> johndarkhorse: oh, sure, but you have the same user programs as you did with a 32-bit kernel.
<bob2> I guess there could be a weird kernel bug that triggers something in perl, but I'd think it unlikely
<johndarkhorse> bob2: they didnt know in #irssi, either
<johndarkhorse> bob2: so i wrote my own horrible twisted scrit, lol
<_native_> do we have any tor users here?
<Eternalist> tor?
<bob2> probably not
<Astxist> _native_, not that I know of
<bob2> I think they're banned
<_native_> the onion router.
<HappyFool> i believe tor users are banned from #ubuntu due to past abuse
<vbgunz> hello everyone... does anyone know of a better and faster vncviewer than vncviewer :P? The repaint is pain stakingly slow on trying to remotely work with another computer on the lan... Is there a way to speed the repaint? I am reading the help file and think depth might do it... anyone?
<_native_> thats dumb
<Astxist> _native_, I don't use it myself but I've read their pages
<johndarkhorse> nathan_: tor hostnames are not allowed in #ubuntu
<Eternalist> vbgunz, no
<bob2> vbgunz: why are you even using vnc at all?
<mintywalker> tinyvnc ?
<bob2> vbgunz: 'ssh -X user@remotehost', run whatecer X command you want
<vbgunz> bob2: playing around with it... trying to see whats up with it
<_native_> wow someone makes a great tool to protect us and the an irc channel ruins it. :)
<bob2> oh, don't be stupid
<vbgunz> bob2: connection refused... will a gui pop up? I sort of want the gui...
<Astxist> _native_, all tools can be abused
<bob2> if someone has an actual need to be anonymous in here, I'll ad an exception
<tuxxxblade> hail
<bob2> until then, it's only been fuckwits abusing it
<_native_> Astinus; duh
<bob2> vbgunz: did you install ssh?
<tuxxxblade> im on another session how do i log on root in a term?
<sapo> hi all, asking again.. after installing breezy, my vlc, bittornado and other apps that when in hoary had a gtk look, now looks like some old apps without my gtk theme.. what should i do for these apps to have gtk look?
<bob2> tuxxxblade: what are you trying to do?
<tuxxxblade> i wanna install a thingy that could allow me to read ntfs partitions
<vbgunz> bob2: in the system monitor I think I have ssh-agent... I need the server huh?
<Eternalist> bob2, how do you use ssh to display X windows?
<bob2> Eternalist: ssh -X user@blah
<bob2> vbgunz: yes, openssh-server on the desintation
<Eternalist> i just tried it
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell tuxxxblade about ntfs
<Eternalist> it gives me a prompt
<bob2> Eternalist: yes
<vbgunz> bob2 ok
<Eternalist> i typed xmms and it just gave me a new line
<Eternalist> and nothing came up
<_native_>  I think everyone has the right to be anon whether its a need or not is another question. :] 
<bob2> Eternalist: then run whatever X application you want
<mirak> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bob2> _native_: that's awesome
<HappyFool> also 'ssh -Y' -- i can't remember which one is better
<bob2> _native_: people can be anonymou in their private irc channel
<tuxxxblade> johndarkhorse, how so
<mirak> I have almost always this error when I try to build stuffs
<tuxxxblade> oh sry nm thnks
<bob2> mirak: what are you trying to compile?
<HappyFool> _native_: maybe continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<johndarkhorse> tuxxxblade: check your private messages, ubotu is a info bot
<tuxxxblade> yeah i saw that thnx
<mirak> bob2: I try to build enlightenment, but I also got this error when building packages from sources with apt-build
<ompaul> _native_, this is a support channel - that is not :-)
<Eternalist> bob2, im tryign to run X programs and its not showing up
<bob2> mirak: enlightenement i in ubuntu
<bob2> mirak: apt-build is of no use at all
<_native_> ok
<mirak> bob2: I upgraded to daper and the problem is still there
<johndarkhorse> mirak: do you WANT to build enlightenment or just run it? and are you on x86 hardware?
<bob2> mirak: anyway, install build-essential
<bob2> mirak: um, go reinstall hoary
<_native_> joining off-topic ;p
<bob2> mirak: if you have no idea how to install a compiler, dapper is going to be an enourmous problem for you
<nomad111> is there a program that lets me format a partition as NTFS
<mirak> bob2: that's breezy, what the hell are you talking about ?
<nomad111> something i can use in linux
<johndarkhorse> nomad111: windows
<mirak> johndarkhorse: I am on amd64
<nomad111> dun hav windows it got ruined
<nomad111> and i cant access the cd either
<bob2> mirak: find, use breezy then
<mirak> johndarkhorse: I need to build it to run it
<bob2> mirak: if you're using dapper, you have already lost
<Astxist> nomad111, NTFS writing in nix last I checked was problemattic
<mirak> bob2: the compiler is borken in breezy
<Eternalist> bob2, wait it does work, i just opened mozilla, but i cant open xmms or anything
<bob2> mirak: um, no, sorry
<mirak> bob2: yes it is. So is apt-build in breezy
<Stormx2> How do I give a command / launcher a shortcut key? I did it in hoary...
<bob2> mirak: what does 'dpkg -l build-essential | tail -n1' print out?
<nomad111> far out i need to rebuild my mbr and i dunno how
<mirak> bob2: I get this error on breezy first
<bob2> mirak: yes, apt-build is useless and broken
<johndarkhorse> mirak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
<bob2> mirak: it's not an error
<mirak> bob2: it's useless for you
<nomad111> the only thing keeping this comp together is ubuntu
<bob2> mirak: it's the configure script bombing out because you didn't read the FAQ, or use google, or check that you had a compielr installed
<Taliesin-laptop> frack
<Taliesin-laptop> i hate this bit
<bob2> mirak: it's useless because it does nothing useful, and it's broken
<johndarkhorse> mirak: apt-build leaves much to be desired. however, using apt-get to build pkgs from the repos works well
<Taliesin-laptop> setting up TwinView on nvidia for both of my monitors
<mirak> bob2: ii  build-essential 11.1           informational list of build-essential packages
<tuxxxblade> where could i find some codecs for my xmms or totem player - im a lil newb sry
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell tuxxxblade about restricted
<nomad111> im so stuck right now
<bob2> Bogaurd: that's pretty unlikely, unless you installed netatalk yourself (or maybe one of the tasks did?)
<bob2> bah
<bob2> !+info build-essential dapper
<bob2> !+info build-essential breezy
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Eternalist> bob2, any idea why i cant run xmms?
<bob2> mirak: and you get that error when running e's ./configure?
<cheezy1> tuxx: try synaptic, you can find it in the menu system/administration menu
<Astxist> tuxxxblade, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <- might help you
* PabloEscobar_ is away: Church time
<Astxist> tuxxxblade, if you're after the codecs I think you're after
<johndarkhorse> mirak: that forum link i posted will get you e17, i've used it and so have several other folks. and it wont botch your system
<bob2> Eternalist: works for me
<mirak> johndarkhorse: I used something like for x86
<mirak> johndarkhorse: that
<johndarkhorse> mirak: that forum article works well, otw i wouldn't recomend it
<cheezy1> was harder to get on this ircserver than installing breeze :)
<vbgunz> bob2: I "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" on the destination pc, then ran "nohup openssh-server" on it but it returns no file or directory... It looked like it created some keys and I had no errors...
<bob2> vbgunz: no, don't run that
<vbgunz> bob2: :(
<bob2> vbgunz: every useful server package in ubuntu will start itself up on boot
<bob2> vbgunz: now you can just ssh to the machine
<mirak> johndarkhorse: where does it put the libs ?
<vbgunz> bob2: so logout then log back in and try again?
<Stormx2> How do I give a command / launcher a shortcut key? I did it in hoary..
<Red-Sox> hey
<Eternalist> anyone know how to change default programs for opening certain files?
<Eternalist> i dont want xmms to open my audio files by default
<sunka> what's the update proceedure like from hoary to breezy? will it wipe my files/configs?
<Red-Sox> sunka, not if you use the repositories
<Stormx2> sunka: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vbgunz> bob2: is there anyway I can use a GUI through SSH?
<Stormx2> I beleive
<tuxxxblade> guys how do i get to log root in a console ?
<Stormx2> sudo
<tuxxxblade> sry bout that
<sunka> thnx, I was hoping there was an apt-get something I could do :-)
<bob2> vbgunz: yes, you ssh in and run whatever X program you want
<bob2> tuxxxblade: plese don't
<bob2> vbgunz: if you want a desktop, I guess vnc is all you can do
<bob2> (simply, anyway)
<cheezy1> yes but if he just wants to run one program remote over ssh , it's golden
<Stormx2> shortcut keys?
<Stormx2> anyone?
<vbgunz> bob2: I am sorry for misunderstanding... Yes, the desktop is what I would like to see...
<bob2> sunka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<johndarkhorse> mirak: it is an enlightenmt dr17 repo for x86 ubuntu, it puts the libs in /usr/lib i would suppose
<bob2> Stormx2: if someone knew, they would have answered
<johndarkhorse> mirak: this article has no buildiing involved
<bob2> Stormx2: try the mailing list, perhaps, or #gnome on irc.gnome.org
<Stormx2> bob2: kay
<cheezy1> Stormx2: specify problem please .
<Stormx2> cheezy1: I want to add a shortcut key to a specific command/launcher
<mirak> johndarkhorse: if it puts them in /usr/local/ it's ok
<cheezy1> in metacity ?
<Red-Sox> stormx2: I know how
<Stormx2> Red-Sox: Fire away :)
<cheezy1> if in metacity then you can use system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<Red-Sox> stormx2: system--->prefs---->shortcut keys
<Red-Sox> Stormx2, in gnome
<Stormx2> No good
<Stormx2> I want to to a specific command I made
<Red-Sox> Stormx2, why not? not in gnome?
<vbgunz> bob2: well, all is working well with SSH... I am running commands on the remote machine... nice...
<vbgunz> bob2: thanks!
<Stormx2> No, it needs to be a custom command that i made!
<Stormx2> And I can't add it to keyboard shortcuts
<Red-Sox> oh
<Stormx2> so its no good ;-)
<Red-Sox> Stormx2, did you look in the properties?
<sunka> Storm: so you can run a command from the terminal...
<sunka> ?
<_native_> Stormx2; what are you wanting to do ??
<cheezy1> if you want systemwide then you can put it in /etc/inittab
<tuxxxblade> tho how do i log root on ?
<tuxxxblade> it dosent even has a pass damit
<johndarkhorse> mirak: these are ubuntu debs, so you can remove them with apt-get
<_native_> you can use .bashrc
<Stormx2> Red-Sox: yes I looked in properties
<bob2> tuxxxblade: please stop it
<Stormx2> _native_: oh? how?
<bob2> tuxxxblade: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Terminus> tuxxxblade, sudo su -
<Stormx2> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_native_> is this a command or script?
<tuxxxblade> ok thanx
<_native_> Stormx2; ?
<Red-Sox> Stormx2, you knoe you can edit those key combos, if that is what you ment
<Stormx2> _native_: Script
<gfish> can i mount an ntfs drive so i can use it to listen to music
<gfish> just reading
<Stormx2> in /home/me/bin/scripthere
<_native_> ahh mkdir bin in your home then make sure its in your path.
<_native_> Stormx2;
<Stormx2> gfish: Yes
<tuxxxblade> thnx a lot
<kevor> not relaly about ubuntu and dunno if it's legal, but anyone got handelmod.ttf somehwere?
<gfish> stormx2> how
<Stormx2> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_native_> Stormx2; or is that what you have already done?>
<Stormx2> _native_: yes, but that doesn't let me use a shortcut key!
<candyban_> Hi guys
<Stormx2> _native_: Been there done that ;-)
<Red-Sox> stormx2 is in much demand ;)
<_native_> ahh i see shortcuts. ;p
<_native_> humm....
<ptlo> hmm
<Stormx2> _native_: I can run it fine, I'm just wondering if I can set a shortcut key ^.^
<ptlo> where's that wiki page with package requests for universe? i can't seem to find it
<mirak> johndarkhorse: debs from cvs ?
<Terminus> johndarkhorse, sorry...
<candyban_> Just booted my G4 for the first time ... (still running hoary)
<_native_> Stormx2; that woul;d be cool i want to know as well. ;] 
<Stormx2> _native_: lol
<candyban_> Live CD is awesome ... good work guys
<candyban_> is there a separate channel for ppc users?
<johndarkhorse> mirak: read the forum page, i'm assuming they are cvs enlightenment pkgd for ubuntu. i use e all the time now (gotten using the forum) and have no problems
<Stormx2> candyban_: maybe #ubuntu-ppc
<Stormx2> ?
<Eternalist> Is there a way to have gkrellm pop up on boot?
<_native_> Stormx2; damn now i want to know bad there's a hundred commands id like to run with hotkey combos.
<Eternalist> is there a start up script or something?
<bob2> Eternalist:  you don't want it to pop up on boot
<candyban_> Stormx2: it has an astounding 4 users ... huge userbase appearently :)
<bob2> Eternalist: you want it to appear on your display at login
<Stormx2> _native_: i asked in ##gnome - they said gconf-values
<mirak> johndarkhorse: not for amd64
<ptlo> Eternalist, go to System->Preferences->Sessions an add a new program to be run when entering session
<_native_> Stormx2; thats what i would think. tell me if you get it figured out!.. ;] 
<johndarkhorse> mirak: i asked at the beginning if you were on x86.. .. ..
<struggler> how do i extract the contents of the initrd.img
<mla> helloss, in which pachage I can find /usr/sbin/runscript in ubuntu ?
<ptlo> mla, in terminal: dpkg -S /usr/sbin/runscript
<_jason> !shortcuts
<ubotu> _jason: Syntax error in line 1
<_jason> !shortcut
<ubotu> somebody said shortcut was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<bob2> struggler: what're you trying to do?
<Stormx2> I just found  http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net/hacks.html?id=14
<mirak> johndarkhorse: I said I wasn't
<struggler> bob2: see what is in the initrd image, I think  it has remnants of an old md array
<_jason> Stormx2, _native_, the link ubotu pasted is a howto to creating shortcuts (I think that's what you want?)
<bob2> struggler: it's a gzip'd ext2 filesystem in hoary, and a cpio archive on breezy, iirc
<_native_> _jason; thanx
<bob2> (file will tell you for sure)
<Stormx2> _jason: No good. I don't have an apps > metacity menu
<_jason> Stormx2, in gconf?
<Stormx2> wait lol
<johndarkhorse> mirak: i just found this, it may interest you  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48616&highlight=enlightenment+cvs
<struggler> bob2: i tried gzip, cpio just hangs, file says "inux Compressed ROM File System data"
<struggler> bob2: i tried compress and bzip2 as well
<Stormx2> Oh baby it works great :)
<Stormx2> I press F12 and a box pops up asking me to enter an artist I want to play!
<Stormx2> :D
<Stormx2> <3 shell scripting
<smo> struggler: I believe that's cramfs?  take a look at the cramfsprogs package, it's description appears to match your task
<mirak> johndarkhorse: thanks
<johndarkhorse> mirak: on the ubuntuforums is a link to 'get_e.sh' that is optimized that may also work. it is not the get_e.sh from rastermann
<struggler> smo: cramfsprogs has mkcramfs and cramfsck, but no way I can see to extract
<mirak> johndarkhorse: where is it ?
<johndarkhorse> mirak: i've been looking myself (and kicking myself for not bookmarking it)
<smo> struggler: rather deceptively, it's the -x option to cramfsck
<Eternalist> How can i make it so that gkrellm doesnt appear on the taskbar
<Eternalist> i dont want it there
<Eternalist> i just want it running
<struggler> smo: rather?  looks like a whole lot deceptive to me...Thanks for your time, I appreciate it.
<hawknig> I and a friend of me want to make a connection between our computers via ethernet.do we just need a cable or some special packages for my and his computer?
<hawknig> his box is xp mine is ubuntu
<mjr> hawknig, if there's to be no switch in between, you need a crossover cable (unless either of your network card supports crossover with normal cables)
<hawknig> we have already the cable
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: start it from a terminal and look at it's options (or try conky)
<Eternalist> gkrellm -w?
<mjr> you shouldn't need special packages, though I'm not sure what would be the overall easiest way to set appropriate IPs for the pair
<hawknig> I just want to know if any problems will arise cause we are using different op systems
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse, know anything else, i can run like gkrellm because i just created another panel so that it wouldnt overlap my windows
<Eternalist> and theres a space so
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: try "conky"
<johndarkhorse> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: (highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.3.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 84 kB, Installed size: 292 kB
<ciga> hi
<ciga> where do I find documentation for my mysql 4.0? in which package? in Debian it is mysql-doc, which does not seem to be in ubuntu...
<cheezy1> ciga: on www.mysql.se ?
<_native_> whats the best terminal based irc client i want to ditch xchat.
<_native_> ?
<mjr> irssi
<mjr> (package irssi-text)
<johndarkhorse> mirak: you might also join #e  and ask for assistance, i hear they are quite friendly
<ciga> cheezy1: I am looking for a package to install.
<johndarkhorse> nathan_: irssi
<johndarkhorse> _native_: irssi
<johndarkhorse> everybody: irssi
<_native_> lol
<ciga> :)
<_jason> help
<ompaul> _jason, you can find the definition of the word help in a dictionary
<welp_ubuntu> hi ompaul
<_jason> ompaul: lol sry I'm on irssi and was looking for some help in there
<kevor> how can i remove TOTEM as a plugin for firefox, it does not play what i want it to play
<kevor> mplayer plugin does
* ompaul hands _jason a /
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse, can you put your conkyrc on pastebin or something
<_jason> ompaul: would you happen to know the help command for irssi?  so I can see shortcuts etc
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse, i want to see how you put it
<ompaul> welp_ubuntu, hello
<Eternalist> _jason, isnt it just /help
<_jason> \help
<_jason> Eternalist: nothing happens
<johndarkhorse> _jason: its /help
<_jason> i'll go read on the interweb
<_jason> exit
<Eternalist> lol
<Eternalist> nub
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse, can you post your conkyrc?
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: i dont use conky, but at conky.sf.net there are conkyrcs-a-plenty
<Eternalist> what do you use?
<Eternalist> u dont monitor at all>
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: i have hte system monitor applets in my panel (i run powerpc and none of the sensor pkgs seem to work)
<Eternalist> oh theres system monitor applets for gnome that just sit in the panel?
<Eternalist> im gonna get those too then, whats the package name
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: right click on the panel, > add to panel > system monitor
<Eternalist> hardware monitor?
<Eternalist> oh
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: then you can right click on the system monitor applet and configure it to your happiness
<Eternalist> thank you
<guydebord> just registered my nickname can someone tell me if it worked?
<johndarkhorse> guydebord: it worked
<sunsun> guydebord, hah - how goes the SI
<guydebord> ok just got my wireless connection configured correctly at a freinds house. Now at home I tried to reconfigure my network configuration to my own browser and nothing. Anyone know how my interface properties should look like?
<popey> anyone here use liferea for downloading podcasts?
<popey> i  don't seem to be able to get it to autosave enclosures (mp3 files)
<popey> http://liferea.sourceforge.net/help/subscriptions_en.html last screenshot on that page has a tab called "enclosures" which I don't see.
<Stormx2> Oh baby now my script works dandy
<Eternalist> irssi is the shiznit :)
<psychocat> I've changed my usplash to blue. After I log in through gdm, while it loads gnome the screen in brown.  Any way to change that?
<Stormx2> I press F12, a dialog box pops up with an input in it, asking for an artist to play!
<Stormx2> And then it resets my bmp playlist and adds all the albums :D
<_jason> exit
<_jason> lol did it again... sry
<Eternalist> Stormx2: what did you code it in?
<Eternalist> Is it possible to specify the -X flag in putty, so that my friend can connect and use the X applications?
<Stormx2> Eternalist: Bash
<Stormx2> Eternalist: (and zenity)
<Stormx2> I'm just learning bash. Its full of quirks and commands and stuff
<Eternalist> yea
<Eternalist> i think a simple sed script could easily cycle through the artist names and organize
<smo> Eternalist, it's burried in the menu at the side.  Connection->SSH->X11.  Assuming they're using windows (hence putty), they're gonna need a 3rd-party X11 server (putty just makes the connection available)
<Eternalist> smo: Yea i just wined it and saw
<Eternalist> smo: thanks :)
<Eternalist> 3rd party x11 server?
<Eternalist> so what do i tell him to download?
<Eternalist> the reason why hes gonna be using my computer is because hes getting too much spyware and whatever else, even though i told him to use firefox
<smo> Eternalist, there's one in cygwin .. there's also a few commercial products.  I don't use X on windows however, so I can't recommend any
<Eternalist> how about eXceed?
<Eternalist> i think that costs money, nvm
<rob_p> Eternalist:  Exceed is good but very expensive... Xwin32 is very good and much less expensive.  They even have a student discounted version --> http://www.starnet.com/  It's the best I've found so far.
<somerville32> Is the #ubuntu-unregged new?
<smo> personally I'd rather fix the problem at it's source and hand your friend a LiveCD.  Kinda blurs the line between fix and evangelism however
<Tweek888> hello, I was trying to install breezy and it kept freezing at 6% for installing base
<Tweek888> what should I do? burn another disc?
<Tweek888> :\
<johndarkhorse> somerville32: -unregged is a spambot tagging and k-lining channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<smo> Tweek888, there's an option somewhere in the installer to verify the CD .. should be a quick & easy way of seeing if that's your problem
<Tweek888> it was verified
<somerville32> johndarkhorse: I know what it is, I'm wondering if it is new
<can-o-worms> can anyone tell me what to do or read to get the synaptics driver to work on 5.10?
<sewoyl> Tweek888, can you tell ur problem again?
<Juhaz> can-o-worms, should work out of the box
<Tweek888> sewoyl, the installer dosn't actualy hang
<da_shrewd> sewoyl,can u help me
<Tweek888> but it goes VERY slow
<Skyline> Hey guys
<Tweek888> taking about 5 minutes for package once it hits 6%
<Skyline> Can anyone help me/
<somerville32> Skyline: Ask your question
<sewoyl> Tweek888, on my computer I had big problems when using the wifi card as the default one
<da_shrewd> anyone can help me pleaseeeee
<sewoyl> Tweek888, (when installing brezy)
<Tweek888> sewoyl, on the install? :|
<Tweek888> ah
<da_shrewd> ubuntu doesn't detect my mouse
<Skyline> I am the biggest linux n00b ever.
<Tweek888> I don't have a wifi card
<can-o-worms> Juhaz: well, all i know is that i set MaxTapTime to zero, restarted xorg and nothing has changed... so i am assuming it is not working
<da_shrewd> i use serial mouse
<Tweek888> oh.
<Tweek888> :<
<Skyline> All i want to do is install nvidia drivers, and instal limewire, and an mp3 player - and frankly i have NO idea.
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Skyline about restricted
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Skyline about nvidia
<johndarkhorse> Skyline: check your private msgs, please
<Skyline> ok john
<Skyline> Thanks mate. im stressed to the max :@
<somerville32> Skyline: If you need more help, feel free to ask :)
<Astxist> Skyline, you'll get there :)
<Skyline> thanks guys.
<Earthpig> Anyone here ever built a custom Ubuntu kernel?
<LjL> ubotu: tell skyline about limewire
<Tweek888> Skyline, "xmms" www.limewire.com, www.java.com , http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/ (debian ubuntu same difference)
<Skyline> Also how do i login to shell?
<da_shrewd> somerville,can u help me?
<sewoyl> Tweek888, learning fro mmy experience I would say the problem might come from some hardware (i still have no idea why the wifi card causes problemes when copying packages but it really seems it caused them)
<Skyline> I dont no how to install anything though.
<Eternalist> Skyline: apt-get
<Skyline> WHen i open up the archives, it says.
<Eternalist> Skyline: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Skyline> archive type not supported.
<sewoyl> Tweek888, you could try unplugging any hardware you dont need for install
<Eternalist> read the starter guide
<Astxist> Skyline, or use synatpic package manger
<topias> HI!
<Eternalist> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Tweek888> sewoyl, that pc has no extra :P
<Tweek888> it is pos
<Skyline> ok so how do i run the archives on my desktop?
<Astxist> 'lo topias
<LjL> Skyline: what archives are on your desktop?
<topias> Could I ask a Question?
<Astxist> topias, sure
<sewoyl> Tweek888, or if you have broadband do the server install and then use apt-get to download the remaining
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: please dont advise that site blindly
<Skyline> limewirelinux.rpm
<Skyline> xmms.rpm
<Skyline> rarlinux.tar.gz
<topias> So, how can I use KDE in ubuntu?
<LjL> Skyline: you do *not* install those
<johndarkhorse> Skyline: xmms and rar are in the repos
<LjL> Skyline: those are RPM archives, and are not meant to be used on ubuntu
<bina> How do I make it so I can print without having to chmod 777 /dev/lp0 every time i send a document?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Skyline about repos
<da_shrewd> anyone please help me
<Tweek888> Skyline, apt-get install alien after getting fake root
<johndarkhorse> Skyline: enable the universe and multiverse repos
<akaGod> topias, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tweek888> alien -i limewirelinux.rpm
<johndarkhorse> Skyline: you'll then have access to over 16,000 programs
<deFrysk> Skyline, ubuntu uses debs, not rpms
<Tweek888> ALIEN
<topias> and where must I write that?
<Skyline> ok.
<Tweek888> :|
<sewoyl> is there a way to setup gmail for mailto: links in firefox ??
<akaGod> topias, in a terminal
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse: why not?
<deFrysk> Tweek888, alien is highly overrated
<Skyline> how do i enable these repo's?
<da_shrewd> ubuntu doesn't detect my mouse
<da_shrewd> ubuntu doesn't detect my mouse
<topias> OK, trying...
<Astxist> topias, in your terminal
<LjL> Tweek888: why are you going to suggest using alien to somebody who cannot open a shell and doesn't know what repositories are? doesn't seem a good idea to me
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse: he's not gonna learn linux if you keep spoon feeding him
<Astxist> topias, accessories - terminal , if you're using 5.10
<johndarkhorse> Skyline: read the priv msgs ubotu has sent you
<Tweek888> alien is hawt
<deFrysk> Tweek888, whatever
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: if one does the incorrect thing, one wont have an ubuntu to learn on
<LjL> Tweek888: many things are, which i still wouldn't recommend to a newbie
<_jason> sewoyl, https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=127
<sewoyl> _jason, thanks
<topias> Yes, it needs Kubuntu disc
<da_shrewd> anybody can help me?
<da_shrewd> :(
<topias>  And I have it, 5.10
<akaGod> does anyone know how to tell sylpheed-claws to only monitor certain folders (using IMAP) ?
<_jason> sewoyl, https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=206 appears to be the latest supported version actually
<nico8481> hi
<sewoyl> _jason, yes thanks i downloaded the new one
<bina> How do I make it so I can print without having to chmod 777 /dev/lp0 every time i send a document?
<da_shrewd> sewoyl,can u help me?
<topias> It started to install...
<_jason> sewoyl, yw
<topias> 75%
<nico8481> any idea how to customize (add/edit site list) the "search tool" in the upper-right corner of firefox?
<da_shrewd> johndarkhorse,can u help me?
<topias> over 400mb, quite lot, I think
<nico8481> i found the "add" but not the "modify"
<LjL> da_shrewd: what kind of mouse do you have?
<topias> BTW, I'm using Ubuntu 5.10, Finnish
<da_shrewd> serial KeyMouse
<Skyline> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<sewoyl> da_shrewd, didn't know somebody still used serial mice:)
<Skyline> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://au.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<da_shrewd> hehe..my pc is too old
<da_shrewd> :)
<LjL> da_shrewd: perhaps you should try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", answer all the questions with the default (i.e. press Enter) until the questions about the mouse come up. there, when it asks about the mouse port, you should chose /dev/ttyS0, or whatever port your mouse is connected to
<fec> whats the software to limit eth's traffic? ex: limitted to 2kB/s
<topias> 52% of the total process...
<LjL> fec: wondershaper could be one
<fec> thx !
<LjL> fec: or, "apt-cache search traffic shap"
<somerville32> pm me if you need help
<_jason> nico8481, http://www.firefoxtutor.com/25/searchboxes/
<da_shrewd> thanx ljl
<Skyline> johndarkhorse mate do you have MSN or something im losing it.
<sneaky> can someone help me?
<topias> What's the best place to get safe Ubuntu programs from Internet?
<LjL> topias: the repositories? ;)
<sneaky> what is a good program to look dvd's?
<johndarkhorse> sneaky: mplayer
<joe__> how do i get audio to work correctly when running a game like frozenbubble?  audio works in xwindows but not command line stuff
<sneaky> how i get mplayer?
<topias> What are they? (I'm AM a kind of  n00b, only 3 days of Ubuntu)
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell sneaky about mplayer
<johndarkhorse> sneaky: look at your private messages, please
<LjL> ubuntu: tell topias about repos
<penguin42> are there any bugzilla admins or kernel-team mailing list moderators about?
<LjL> ubuntu: tell topias about sources
<Kratos> I have an error message in #flood, could someone look at it?
<Kratos> Nvm...
<LjL> topias: they're the official places where you install software from, using "aptitude" or "Synaptic" or similar programs
<Kratos> Just tell me how I can find 'gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0'
<Kratos> !gtk-2
<ubotu> Kratos: I give up, what is it?
<topias> Aha... so where are they?
<Kratos> !gtk
<ubotu> Kratos: Are you smoking crack?
<LjL> topias: for starters, just try "apt-cache search <keyword>", where "<keyword>" is some topic you'd like to find programs for, and look at the results. but, using the links Ubotu gave you, you can add more repos with a lot of software
<Kratos> frig....
<johndarkhorse> Kratos: install libgtk2*-dev
<Kratos> ahah
<Kratos> johndarkhorse: ty
<joe__> my audio works in xmms but it doesnt work in frozen bubble
<LjL> topias: please look at Ubotu's messages for the answer to your question
<wayne_> one usage question...i apt-get install beep-media-player,after that firefox's fonts failed, nothing could be showed in the page...
<somerville32> When I try to mount something useing xffm, it says "no smbfs support detected in kernel"
<jefletcher> Does anyone have a decent sources.list -- mine doesnt seem to have java, and the rest I try all give errors
<joe__> and makes all the ubuntu sounds
<LjL> ubotu: tell jefletcher about java
<Eternalist> joe__: you using alsa?
<somerville32> joe__ : Make sure that it is sending the sound to gstreamer
<joe__> Eternalist:  i would reckon, how do i check?
<topias> So did someone sent me private message or something?
<sneaky> i cant install mplayer i get message: coultnt find package mplayer
<LjL> topias: yes, the bot
<Kratos> er... that isn't working
<topias> Where can I check?
<Eternalist> well first, check what output your using on xmms
<Eternalist> i thikn it may be OSS by default
<wayne_> (Gecko:12658): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_cairo_show_glyph_string: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT (font)' failed
<LjL> topias: it depends what program you're using
<da_shrewd> ljl,after finish configure that file,should i restart to detect my mouse?
<topias> X-chat?
<Eternalist> joe__: you can type alsamixer, and if you get the mixer than you know you have it
<sneaky> can someone help me to install m player? i get a message like, couldn't find package mplayer
<Kratos> (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0)
<LjL> topias: well with x-chat you should simply have a tab saying "Ubotu"
<da_shrewd> ljl,after finish configure that file,should i restart my pc to detect my mouse?
<Kratos> ugh
<LjL> da_shrewd: yes, restart X
<da_shrewd> ok
<port7> is there such a thing as a ubuntu floppy install?
<HappyFool> !tell sneaky about mplayer
<LjL> sneaky: did you *read* the links?
<sneaky> yes
<Kratos> !help
<topias> In down?
<johndarkhorse> sneaky: enable universe and multiveverse repos
<jefletcher> LjL: I used to "official" repositories the bot gave me, the package is still not found
<akaGod> port7, yes, check the wiki
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell sneaky about repos
<LjL> sneaky: did you follow the "AddingRepositoriesHowTo" link for multiverse?
<port7> ok will check again
<HappyFool> port7: some install possibilities are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<johndarkhorse> Kratos: what is the trouble?
<topias> I don't have such a tab.
<LjL> jefletcher: you're talking about java? there is no "java" package, you should follow the java-related links Ubotu has
<HappyFool> sneaky: there is no mplayer package; you need to pick one of a few (e.g., mplayer-386)
<penguin42> port7: Yeech - I hope you have the patience of a saint
<HappyFool> !javadebs
<ubotu> hmm... javadebs is at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<LjL> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Valquis> Hi, I'm testing live-cd, but for my internet connection to work I need to change the mac address of my network card. I did this with ifconfig eth0 hw ether <address> but what do I have to do after that for the changes to take effect?
<LjL> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<akaGod> port7, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies
<LjL> topias: look at the links above
<jefletcher> LjL: I'm on about the package, sun-j2se1.5 -- I don't mean the language or somthing
* port7 finds smart boot manager
<topias> OK
<LjL> jefletcher: yes, i don't think there is any such package
<somerville32> How do I mount smbfs?
<Eternalist> so
<jefletcher> LjL: there is, but i can't find it now, my old sources.list didnt work
<joe__> Eternalist: alsamixer came up but it isnt working for frozenbubble
<port7> somerville32: mount -t smbfs
<LjL> jefletcher: http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ apparently
<Eternalist> joe__: you have to make sure your card isnt tied up with anything else.
<somerville32> port7: I get the following error from dmesg | tail, "[4298715.200000]  smb_fill_super: missing data argument"
<akaGod> does anyone know how to tell sylpheed-claws to only monitor certain folders (using IMAP) ?
<joe__> Eternalist: there isnt a sound server that can handle more than one sound at once?
<LjL> somerville32: port7 is right, but just don't use smbfs
<port7> somerville32: have you installed smbfs?
<Stevman> yo
<LjL> somerville32: use cifs. "mount -t cifs"
<topias> Thanks a lot about the help
<jefletcher> LjL: thanks, i also couldnt find the w32codecs package ;)
<PokerFacePenguin> Valquis: if you have a router that will clone address it might be easiest to do it that way
<sneaky> yo yo yo:P
<johndarkhorse> jefletcher: couldn't find or the server was down?
<Valquis> PokerFacePenguin: I don't have.
<somerville32> Ljl: I get the following error from dmesg | tail, "[4298813.101000]   CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<somerville32> "
<Eternalist> joe__: there is, ESD
<jefletcher> johndarkhorse: well, they all tested fine on apt-get update
<Eternalist> joe__: alsa also does impretty sure, but i think frozenbubble defaults to OSS
<Eternalist> joe__: besides, why do you want xmms songs playing and frozenbubble sounds playing?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell jefletcher about w32codecs
<LjL> somerville32: well, do try installing the "smbfs" package anyway, before mounting
<port7> somerville32: mount -t smbfs -o username=WINDOWSUSER,password=PASSWORD,workgroup=MYGROP ////<IP or name of server//<SHARENAME>
<Eternalist> joe__: frozenbubble has its one music
<johndarkhorse> jefletcher: w32codecs are illegal to distribute, read your PM
<LjL> somerville32: that package's required for both smbfs and cifs
<port7> there are lots more options but that works OK for me most times
<Stevman> I'm trying to mount my sata raid using dmraid, to find a raid partition on a promise fast track 378. Whats happening is dmraid is picking up two of my sata hdds that aren't on the promise, and aren't raided... Any ideas?
<jefletcher> johndarkhorse: ye, I see, but on the old ubuntuguide repos, it was there...
* port7 hunts for a floppy disk
<Stevman> its picking them up as pdc... that is... as being on the promise controller.
<joe__> Eternalist: cause id want to listen to an ogg file while shooting
<Stevman> and its not finding the actual raid (two other drives)
<Eternalist> joe__: itll get too confusing, theres two songs playing at once.
<penguin42> port7: I'd get two - I always find the first one has a bad sector....
<PokerFacePenguin> Valquis: oh, u probably need to do an ifconfig eth0 up
<PokerFacePenguin> Valquis: and a dhclient eth0
<dylan_> as linux grows in size and popularity, does that mean that its security will be diminished?  are we linux users living in a false paradise?
<load_return> hi !
<joe__> Eternalist: i dont know it works in windows to play a song and play a game at once...
<port7> penguin42: true, sods law strikes when you need things most
<somerville32> Whats the difference between smbfs and citfs?
<Eternalist> joe__: okay im going to say this one more time.
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell jefletcher about ubuntuguide
<Valquis> PokerFacePenguin: thanks, will try
<Eternalist> joe__: it doesnt matter even if you got it to work, if you have 2 songs playing at once its stupid
<port7> smbfs = old cifs=new(er)
<johndarkhorse> jefletcher: ubuntuguide + breezy = broken box
<Eternalist> joe__: in fact, why not just play your song in xmms, disable the sound in frozenbubble and just play
<jefletcher> johndarkhorse: I have hoary I believe, but yeah, i've had some problems with ubuntuguide anyway
<joe__> Eternalist:  not if the game is doing sound effects and the other one is doing music i dont think... but how to i change frozenbubble to alsa then
* penguin42 has a bugzilla entry (8907) that is marked as old because it says it hasn't been updated for breezy, but I have 
<Eternalist> joe__: the game plays both by default, i dont know how to change that
<Eternalist> joe__: you get the music and sound effects.
<load_return> what is the command in terminal for  xorg.conf ?
<Eternalist> for me alsa works, i made my own asound.conf
<Eternalist> i hear the ubuntu jungle sounds when im clicking around and i have a song playing/
<penguin42> load_return: 'for'? it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jefletcher> johndarkhorse: is there a command for to update to breezy via terminal? like with gnome etc?
<somerville32> How do I make something mout everytime I boot?
<penguin42> somerville32: Add it to /etc/fstab
<somerville32> No gui?
<msg43> HI
* PabloEscobar_ is back (gone 01:47:39)
<msg43> I have abig problem
<penguin42> somerville32: Erm there might be - I just dont know it
<Stevman> anyone know anything about dmraid?
<Eternalist> somerville32: why do you need it?
<penguin42> msg43: Tell us about it
<Eternalist> somerville32: just set the options to auto in /etc/fstab
<msg43> when I load up xorg I get -bash: no job control in this shelll
<msg43> I mean when I login into bash
<msg43> and x won't start :(
<joe__> Eternalist: it doesnt let me change sound in the game...
<penguin42> msg43: So when you login, you mean a text console login? Is that the only error?
<Eternalist> joe__: tap the spacebar when the sound option is highlighted, this turns off sound in the game
<msg43> so when I log in to bash I get -bash no job control in this shell
<worthawholebean> somerville32: try apt-cache search fstab
<Eternalist> joe__: im sure you can live without those bouncy noises and shit
<msg43> penguin42, yes when I login into tthe text console and I believe so just some disclaimers
<msg43> about the software in ubuntu being free etc....
<Eternalist> msg43: thats the motd.
<penguin42> msg43: Hmm - ignore the job control bit for a minute, what happens if you try and start X with     startx
<somerville32> worthawholesbean: Thank you :D
<joe__> Eternalist:  but the developers had the bouncy noises in mind when they made it :(
<msg43> Eternalist, ok but -bash: no job control is probably not a thing
<msg43> penguin42, I tried that and I get a half white screen
<Eternalist> msg43: xorgconfig
<Eternalist> follow the steps and make sure you know your hardware
<joe__> Eternalist: and it isnt letting me do fullscreen either
<Eternalist> joe__: lol i dont know man, search google or something
<msg43> Eternalist, I dunno the refresh rates
<Eternalist> msg43: you dont have the manual for your monitor?
<somerville32> Configuring my network interface at boot takes a really long time
<Eternalist> msg43: you can also try searching online
<somerville32> Is there any settings that I can tweak so that it is faster?
<msg43> Eternalist, I don't think let me check it my cousins computer
<msg43> and then when I try dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server it says the package aint installed
<penguin42> msg43: What's the monitor and what res are you running it at before?
<msg43> I think this happened after I installed devel tools
<Eternalist> somerville32: why is that? write a script to execute this, ifconfig eth0 up yourip netmask 255.255.255.0
<msg43> penguin42, not sure it a laptop not mine that why I don't have handful of information
<msg43> let look in the manual I was given
<Eternalist> then , route add default gw ipofgatewayorrouter
<penguin42> msg43: They've split xserver-xorg up into bits - try a reconfig of xserver-xorg-core
<LjL> msg43: the main package is called xserver-xorg, not xorg-server
<Eternalist> LjL: dammit i was about to say that lol
<sonsnix> hey guys, does someone have some experience getting the SPDIF-out working?
<msg43> LjL, thanks I just relized that
<LjL> :)
<msg43> :blush:
<Kratos> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Kratos> Help
<penguin42> LjL: On my machine that is marked as dummy
<Eternalist> somerville32: does it slow down at the dhcp part?
<sonsnix> I really need help get it going
<LjL> Penguin42: perhaps, but a dpkg-reconfigure of it does do things
<somerville32> Eternalist: Yes
<sonsnix> it's an IEC958 on an ATI-IXP
<Eternalist> yea broadcasting is the bottleneck then
<Eternalist> are you on a wireless network or something?
<msg43> dam I duno the video memory
<msg43> fuck
<LjL> penguin42: specifically, it gives you the whole debian-like parade of configuration dialogs
<somerville32> Eternalist: Nope, wired
<somerville32> Eternalist: I'm using XP's ICS
<mintywalker> hiya, been following the kernel compile howto at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<Eternalist> you connect to another PC as a gateway?
<Kratos> msg43: Do you have onboard video?
<LjL> msg43: i don't know what you're doing, but leaving it empty often works
<mintywalker> it all worked fine, and installed
<penguin42> LjL: Ah good - they normally do the trick :-)
<mintywalker> but when I boot I get
<somerville32> Eternalist: Correct
<Eternalist> lol well i cant make it any faster, its better if your directly connected and the Xp computer connects through you
<Kratos> msg43: Like LjL said, leave it empty
<msg43> yeah it on board
<mintywalker> kernel panic : not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<mintywalker> any ideas?
<somerville32> Eternalist: Well, why is it taking so long for the dhcp server to respond? Could it be my settings?
<Eternalist> somerville32: if you have to connect thru a windows machine first, itll be slow no matter what you do on linux
<mintywalker> I grabed the linux-source with apt-get
<mintywalker> cp /boot/config... .config
<Eternalist> somerville32: nothing to do with linux, its how fast windows xp can distrubute the ip to your computer
<mintywalker> and ran make oldconfig
<penguin42> mintywalker: That looks like you've not passed the root filesystem as a parameter on the boot line
<Eternalist> somerville32: check the ICS settings
<Eternalist> somerville32: im not familiar with that aspect though so
<Stevman> dmraid is not picking up sda, or sdb (which are raided).... help!?
<somerville32> Eternalsit: Why is it only slow with linux though?
<Kratos> Anyway
<Kratos> I'm still waiting for my answer
<mintywalker> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12mjw-01 root=/dev/hda3 ro
<Eternalist> somerville32: why does another xp computer go thru fine?
<msg43> ok now what should I do?
<msg43> startx or /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<Eternalist> how long does it take for DHCP to finally say OK
<mintywalker> which is the same as the original kernel entry, other than the exact name of vmlinuz differs
<penguin42> mintywalker: Hmm that looks right
<somerville32> Eternalist: Sometimes it doesn't respond and the dhcp server goes to sleep
<kandoora> hi all, i'd like to know how many of you use a full-linux box
<LjL> msg43: always /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kandoora> with no windows
<somerville32> Eternalist: Sometimes it picks it up right away
* apokryphos does
<LjL> msg43: or restart -- never use startx, in any case
<mintywalker> the only difference I can see is that the original kernel has a initrd entry
<mintywalker> the new kernel does not
<Eternalist> somerville32: well then its best to just leave it
<jefletcher> does anyone know a good NewsGroups client for Linux?
<Eternalist> somerville32: id still recommend having all other pcs connect to the linux machine first
<penguin42> LjL: I'm curious why you recommend against startx?
<Eternalist> and having the linux machine directly connected to the internet
<LjL> kandoora: it's not the box i'm using right now (which does have windows currently installed), but my debian server is definitely 100% linux
<Eternalist> itd make a good gateway, blocks all the viruses
<msg43> oh geez gdm won't start
<msg43> it says it failed
<Eternalist> msg43: whats the exact error..
<msg43> it happens when ever I install devel tools
<msg43> Eternalist, nothin really it says starting Gnome display manager failed thats all
<LjL> penguin42: nothing specifically bad with it (i.e. it shouldn't screw up your system in any way, AFAIK), it's just that it's legacy. /etc/init.d/[g|k] dm start is the way it's supposed to be done
<Eternalist> msg43: check the log then
<kandoora> is there an IM that supports voice
<msg43> Eternalist, were that located? startx works :)
<penguin42> LjL: Fair enough
<Eternalist> msg43: and judging by your name, im guessing you cant wait for PS3 either
<apokryphos> kandoora: skype is very good
<mintywalker> is there some parameter i need to pass to make-kpkg ?
<Eternalist> msg43: /var/log/gdm or something similar
<Eternalist> msg43: all logs are kept in /var/log/
<msg43> Eternalist, no my names stand for Matthew Steven G(last name)
<Wibble-> hi - I've just installed ubuntu and I'm having some problems getting my modem driver (provided by intel - not in kernel) compiled.  It says it can't find /lib/modules/<kernel>/build when its looking for autoconf.h - this file is in the kernel headers directory.  What should I apt-get ?
<Eternalist> msg43: lol nvm then
<Eternalist> msg43: i thought you mispelled MGS4 or something and just logged in.
<johndarkhorse> Wibble-: linux-source
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<Wibble-> eurgh :/ k...
<Wibble-> thats not provided on the CD is it...
<kandoora> apokryphos: yeah, but then you can't communicate (voice) with msn or yahoo or google users, can you?
<penguin42> If a bug is marked as NEEDSINFO - am I just supposed to comment or am I supposed to change the state somehow?
<msg43> dam there no log in /var/log/gdm
<kandoora> apokryphos: i know that gaim is intending to produce voice and camera, but god knows when
<msg43> I deleted them
<apokryphos> kandoora: skype is a different protocol, yes
<LjL> Wibble-: before you go and compile the kernel, are you *sure* there isn't a binary driver for your modem somewhere in ubuntu? what is your modem called precisely?
<msg43> then tried /etc/init.d/gdm start
<msg43> but no logs came back :(
<apokryphos> penguin42: it means you need to provide more info; the person assigned the bug probably mentioned what info they need
<Wibble-> LjL: no I'm not sure ... its an intel 536EP
<msg43> ahh it says gdm is alreadying running when I do sudo gdm
<can-o-worms> does anyone have the synapics touchpad thing working in 5.10
<msg43> can-o-worms, I have a touch pad
<msg43> I dunno if it synapic how can I find out?
<LjL> Wibble-: well i don't think it's supported. and i don't think linux-source is on the CD
<can-o-worms> msg43: do you have any issues with tapping?
<penguin42> apokryphos: Yes but if I add the comment providing info do I have to do anything else to change the state so they notice I have provided that info?
<msg43> can-o-worms, sometimes like it is very sensative when going though menus
<Wibble-> *curses* I have to download it over a modem then!!! ... lol
<apokryphos> penguin42: generally no -- they should pick up on it if you add a response; no harm in marking it as unresolved though
<kandoora> i installed ubuntu several times and uninstalled it, there are things that make me go back to windows (yechhh!!!!). stuff like msn (for voice comm with other msn users)
<LjL> Wibble-: it's 40MB
<penguin42> apokryphos: OK, look at 8907 - how would I mark it unresolved - you see I added the comment about breezy before what looks like an auto comment was added?
<kandoora> can someone give  a push so that i install ubuntu for the last time and never uninstall it
<Wibble-> LjL: I prefer to measure it in days-to-download - then its only 7
<msg43> ok
<msg43> how can I have ubuntu autodetect my xorg settings
<port7> kandoora: the voices say 'install ubuntu'
<msg43> I have nvida card
<can-o-worms> msg43: does cat /proc/bus/input/devices list anything about ALPS?
<penguin42> kandoora: Yeh sure, we'll send the guys round with the guns and torture devices next time you decide to uninstall
<LjL> Wibble-: heh... well why don't you just get a real hardware modem? *if* you can find one, it should be very cheap
<msg43> can-o-worms, Idunno I'm kinda busy cause this is my cousin laptop and i need to get xorg working again
<msg43> I'll check htough
<penguin42> msg43: First law of computing: Never offer to fix a relatives computer
<Astxist> penguin42, amen
<msg43> can-o-worms, yes it does
<msg43> penguin42, why?
<dr_willis> Never even LET them know you can fix them
<Wibble-> I have one of them on my main box - external - but I got a second box free with that modem in it
<penguin42> msg43: Because you'll be fixing it for ever more and get calls at unearthly hours.....
<Astxist> dr_willis, heh that oo
<LjL> Wibble-: main box has linux too?
<msg43> well anyways
<Wibble-> yeah
<Astxist> though I'm a little late on that one
<kandoora> another thing woudl be, when for example inkscape (or any other software for that matter) comes up with a new version or build, it takes ages until it shows in synaptic, where as the latest version is already there for windows. is there any solution to that?
<msg43> how can I have xorg configure automatically like when I installed the nvida drivers
<dr_willis> or fix them and whipe out all their settings
<Wibble-> this one was gonna be a mythbox (but I don't have a network cable atm!)
<Stevman> yo.... dmraid is not picking up sda or sdb (which are raided on my promise 378), and its interpreteing a single raid of each of sdc and sdd.... any ideas?
<jsubl2> msg43, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<can-o-worms> msg43: what did you do to X to make it not work?
<apokryphos> penguin42: that's fine -- if I were you I'd just add a note to reiterate that you did indeed test it. The dev might not have picked up on your message exactly
<penguin42> kandoora: Someone has to package it and check it is ok; thats why it takes a while to show up - the advantage of a distro like ubuntu is that people have done the work to check that the packages work together; you are of course to go and get a source and build it
<msg43> can-o-worms, well I installed devel tools to compile a few programs x stop working so I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<msg43> now it works but supertux and those apps give me a segment fault
<penguin42> apokryphos: Yeh OK will do - unfortunately there comment is to mail kernel-team - which I did, but its actually moderated so is presumably in a big pile of mail waiting to be moderated
<eternalist> k does anyone know why if i change to anothe rworkspace BMP pauses?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Wibble-> Is there a way to download packages + their dependancies-that-aren't-on-the-CD from a non-ubuntu box which can then be installed on a non-net connected box? (second bit is easy I guess - first bit is just to work out dependencies not on the CD)
<can-o-worms> msg43: so X works?
<apokryphos> penguin42: nevermind; they should get 'round to it eventually
<msg43> can-o-worms, yeah but I get segment faults
<akaGod> does anyone know how to tell sylpheed-claws to only monitor certain folders (using IMAP) ?
<LjL> Wibble-: it appears that sl-modem could in theory support your modem as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28027.html shows that you may have to scratch your head for some time. a tutorial can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto , though it's not for breezy
<msg43> I need ubuntu to reconfigure my xorg file automatically cause I'm not knoweldge able on nvidia driver and the hardware specs of this laptop
<tuxxxblade> ubotu,
<can-o-worms> msg43: from other shit, your X is working
<ubotu> tuxxxblade: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<tuxxxblade> ubotu, tell me how to install wine
<tuxxxblade> lol
<netzmeister> hello
<penguin42> apokryphos: Thanks
<Wibble-> LjL: great - I'll have a look at that - thanks
<johndarkhorse> can-o-worms: let's watch our language in here, please
<netzmeister> i have a problem with my GF6800
<msg43> can-o-worms, yeah it works
<netzmeister> I cannot load the nvidia.ko Module
<tuxxxblade> damit need hhelp
<can-o-worms> so is no one using a laptop with a synaptics touchpad?
<tuxxxblade> how do install wine?
<netzmeister> Message: No device found
<can-o-worms> johndarkhorse: i was watching
<LjL> !tell tuxxxblade about wine
<tuxxxblade> ty:)
<msg43> does anyone know how to reconfgiure xorg config file automatically????
<dell500> anyone here use yamipod?
<LjL> tuxxxblade: i think there are repositories with the most recent wine compiled for ubuntu, somewhere
<apokryphos> msg43: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<msg43> can-o-worms, does you touchpad have scroll whell
<msg43> apokryphos, that manual though
<eternalist> Does anyone know the equivalent of gxmms but for BMP?
<LjL> tuxxxblade: though !wine would have told you about them, but apparently it doesn't (any more?)
<apokryphos> msg43: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eternalist> gxmms doesnt support bmp fully..
<msg43> apokryphos, I think I get it I did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable I forgot about it
<msg43> I don't use ubuntu for myself
<tuxxxblade> actually i tryed to install it and some win32 codecs but it dosent work
<netzmeister> !tell netzmeister about nvidia
<jullee> i whant to install ubuntu on my computer, i have .mp3 on one of my partitions, the partition filesystem is ntfs and i have heard that linux do not support ntfs
<msg43> ahh it looks a lot more better now
<LjL> tuxxxblade: what doesn't work?
<apokryphos> msg43: that's something quite different, but part of reconfiguration, yes.
<can-o-worms> msg43: you don't need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg because you don't have a problem with X not working
<LjL> jullee: it supports NTFS, but read-only
<msg43> can-o-worms, I got it IT hink
<penguin42> WHy doesn't bugzilla have a field for version anyway?
<msg43> xorg wasn't setup correctly for nvidia
<msg43> and I don't have a nvidia
<jullee> LjL: Okey, someone know how i can convert it to fat32 and not lose any data?
<apokryphos> msg43: do the first command I said
<msg43> apokryphos, nah I got it now
<tuxxxblade> i dunno lol
<msg43> can-o-worms, you around?
<LjL> jullee: i'm not sure you can do that, even though you can do the opposite.
<can-o-worms> msg43: if you install the nvidia drivers then you have to change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia"
<tuxxxblade> i did what them help files say but ..
<msg43> can-o-worms, ahh that was the problem
<tuxxxblade> i dunno if the patch is applied even as root
<msg43> can-o-worms, anways to the touchpad
<msg43> does your touch pad ahve a scroll wheel
<LjL> tuxxxblade: i'm not following you. watch patch? what help files? what are you trying to do? why do you need wine?
<can-o-worms> msg43: yeah, but it's cool man, i have to get some sleep, and i need to talk to someone who has it working
<msg43> can-o-worms, please how did you get it working
<msg43> what did your add to xorg.conf
<ompaul> !tell msg43 about nvidia
<msg43> ompaul, I don't need dam nvida
<ompaul> msg43 read what the bot tells ya
<msg43> and need a scroll wheel
<msg43> I fixed nvidia
<tuxxxblade> i wanna run some windows progs
<Eternalist> ubotu: help
<Eternalist> ubotu
<tuxxxblade> n games
<can-o-worms> msg43: i haven't gotten it working despite messing with a whole bunch of stuff, and now i am wondering if there is even support for it in the kernel
<penguin42> tuxxxblade: Then you need wine - it sometimes lets you run windows progs
<msg43> can-o-worms, I found I guide
<msg43> it a ubuntu one a beleive want a link?
<LjL> tuxxxblade: ok. what goes wrong when you "aptitude install wine"? or, what goes wrong when you launch a windows program?
<LjL> Penguin42: he knows
<can-o-worms> msg43: sure, i may have already read it though
<somerville32> How do I make linux more secure then windows?
<msg43> can-o-worms, join msg43 so I can just copy and past it
<tuxxxblade> afk
<Eternalist> penguin42: you can actually run CS Source now :)
<tuxxxblade> actually i think i made it
<msg43>  I mean /join #msg43
<LjL> tuxxxblade: also, please type my nickname when you're talking to me, otherwise i might easily miss your messages
<penguin42> Eternalist: ?
<tuxxxblade> thanks to the repository
<tuxxxblade> LjL sry
<tuxxxblade> LjL, thnx a lot
<tuxxxblade> im afk
<LjL> np -- next time check the repositories *first*! ;) they have just about anything
<GMachine_24> I have tried to install java on ubuntu hoary and followed the instructions to install and create a virtual link to the mozilla/plugins folder and also mozilla-firefox/plugins folder and made sure Java was enabled in the firefox browser but still java is not recognized.
<penguin42> somerville32: Well you need to make sure you've got a good firewall, only run the services you need to and still be careful to make sure you keep things upto date
<sambagirl> what means a cpu overload?
<sabmann> lol
<sabmann> it means something in winxp
<sabmann> i dunno
<sneaky> can someone help me each time i want to play a dvd my screen is getting fuckt up
<sambagirl> what means a cpu overload?
<Eternalist> somerville32: linux is already more secure than windows
<sabmann> dload the right codecs
<sambagirl> winxp?
<sneaky> where?
<Eternalist> somerville32: only root can access ports 1024 and below
<sabmann> lol
<netzmeister> Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/nvidia.ko) No such device
<netzmeister> Whats wrong?
<Eternalist> somerville32: i dont run a firewall, i dont think a lot of peopele to, its fine how it is
<deFrysk> sambagirl, thats a truck with a too heavy load of cpu's
<sabmann> lol
<sambagirl> jolly joker
<sambagirl> is not funny
<sneaky> can some help me each time i play a dvd my screen get fucked up,
<sambagirl> not funny at all.
<penguin42> Eternalist: Oooh that's a dangerous comment - there are lots of ports open often by default unless you are very very careful
<sabmann> cpu overload: your processor unit gets to many requests by your runnig apps it gets f*cked up
<netzmeister> Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/nvidia.ko) No such device
<netzmeister> :-(
<sabmann> get ati....
<sabmann> ... that doesn't support composite :(
<n0dl> How would i change my main log in name in ubuntu? (i want to make a new account then delete the one i started out with)
<jefletcher> rofl, how do i switch to window 11 in irssi?
<mezig> #quit
<johndarkhorse> jefletcher: alt-q
<LjL> what is mplayer-custom?
<johndarkhorse> jefletcher: or /window 11
<jefletcher> johndarkhorse: thx
<benoy> hi everyone.  Has anyone had any problems with starting Evolution after upgrading to breezy.  Right now I am having this problem.  I get the message "Details: Failed to execute child process "evolution-2.2" (No such file or directory)" whenever I try to run Evolution.  Any suggestions?
<tetsueo> hi guys
<benoy> Evolution used to work before i upgraded to breezy
<tuxxxblade> dam gtg cya later guys thnx
<tetsueo> i've only just installed ubuntu an hour ago...cant get these damn nvidia drivers to work though
<penguin42> benoy: So the interesting is that breezy has 2.4 evolution - not 2.2
<sabmann> there is a wiki page about nvidia cards i suppose
<benoy> penguin42:  oh how do I fix that?
<Eternalist> Okay, i added the voluem control applet and it doesnt show up
<Eternalist> its just taking invisible space
<penguin42> benoy: Don't know
<somerville32> Wow!
<somerville32> Wine is really powerful
<LjL> guys, *what* graphics cards are just supported out of the box? seems people are having all sorts of trouble with *both* ati and nvidia cards... what is it that i'm missing? (not that i've never been very knowledgeable about graphics cards)
<benoy> oh
<deFrysk> LjL, are you a gamer ?
<johndarkhorse> LjL: my nvidia and ati cards on my macs are supported just fine
<Eternalist> Can anyoine help!?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell tetsueo about nvidea
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell tetsueo about nvidia
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell me how to spell
<penguin42> LjL: Welcome to the hell of commercial drivers (not that the free ones are any better)
<sabmann> my ati 9600 xt is also supported... but ati drivers doesnt support compiste:(
<LjL> deFrysk: no, i'm not, but i've got a very unsupported -- and broken, too -- graphics card (Kyro II chipset) that i'm going to change with something cheap. but i'd like to get something that works *well* with linux (and ubuntu), 3D acceleration included, even though i rarely try games
<kapputu> where do I ask questions about Cisco vpn clients? I get a message "Peer Platform type" not allowed when I connect to my office network
<ClayG> anyone know how to change the default terminal size in gnome?
<sabmann> nvidia has better linux support than ati
<benoy> can anyone help me with an Evolution problem?
<sabmann> nvidea has more "updated" drivers than ati
<deFrysk> LjL, most cards work fine on linux when there is no accelaration used
<sabmann> yep
<somerville32> Can I install the latest version of wine from their website?
<Eternalist> CAN ANYONE HLEP
<jsubl2> LjL, depends on what you call cheap.. the nvidia gf5200 can be found under $50 usd.  mine works good
<johndarkhorse> benoy: have you been to help.ubuntu.com or www.ubuntuforums.org?
<LjL> sabmann, penguin42: so there's no chance to make a modern graphics card work well with only open-source drivers, possibly standard ubuntu ones?
<Eternalist> volume control applet is taking up invisible space
<Eternalist> its not showing up
<somerville32> Or should I wait for a ubuntu package?
<Eternalist> even after refreshing the gnome-panel
<barongas> How do I get my diskette drive going? It checks for system disks on boot so it's working but I don't know where to find it in ubuntu.
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: please, dont Cap us into helping (i'll end up telling you how to bake an apple crumble)
<penguin42> LjL: Not with 3D as far as I know; I have a Radeon 7200 that is an old ATI by todays standards and that uses the free drivers to do 3d, but it is a bit flaky for 3d
<benoy> I have tried those and am waiting for a reply
<LjL> jsubl2: i call 30 cheap, there is an ATI at that price at a store i know. i really don't care much about the *card's* performance, i just care about linux being *able* to reach the card's performance, if you know what i mean
<Eternalist> well god forbid you guys stop talking about todays stance on video cards
<Eternalist> who gives a shit
<benoy> hoping to solve this as soon as possible
<Eternalist> if you want to play games and you need 3d acceleration
<Eternalist> go on windows
<Eternalist> dont bitch on here about ati not releasing details so that open source devs can properly write the drivers
<LjL> Eternalist: sounds like a constructive suggestion
<Eternalist> because obviously they cant
<ClayG> Lol Eternalist you expected help here?
<jsubl2> LjL, alot of folks have trouble with the ati drivers i hear..
<Eternalist> jsubl2: yes im one of them
<Eternalist> radeon 9550
<sabmann> me too
<ClayG> There is a guy but I think he is away for the weeknd
<Eternalist> im using the default radeon driver, who cares, i can see and theres a display
<Eternalist> thats all i care about
<LjL> jsubl2: yeah, i hear that too. that's why i thought i should probably get a similarly priced nVidia-based card... but then, people seem to be having trouble with nVidia as well?!
<johndarkhorse> Eternalist: if nobody knows the answer to your question, do you want us to make something up?
<LjL> Eternalist: I'm using VESA, so what
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse: no i want you to tell me that you dont know
<sabmann> radeon 9600xt... great card but I really would like compiste support
<Eternalist> johndarkhorse: instead of ignoring my questions
<ClayG> John it would be nice to tell him you dont know instead of him sitting here thinking no one is hearing him
<jsubl2> LjL, maybe with older nvidia. dunno about nvidia troubles
<dell500> sabmann, i have the same card :)
<taalaintalleri> I cannot install drivers ATI Radeon X300 /ubuntu breezer
<LjL> Eternalist: doesn't mean i should ask as to what i should buy to get the best graphics support
<johndarkhorse> johns^: 600+ users telling you they dont know creates quite a flood
<Eternalist> LjL: all im saying is, its not a big deal, get a nvidia chip, supposedly those are supported well
<sabmann> dell500, great card... for games on winxp:(
* deFrysk agrees with Eternalist 
<Eternalist> great now all my windows on the taskbar are bunched to one side because volume control is somewhere there andi cant see it.
<Eternalist> this is bullshit
<dell500> sabmann, i got 3d accel to work though on ubuntu
<_jason> Eternalist, go to a new workspace with no windows and edit your panel there
<dell500> sabmann, after lots of turmoil and fustration
<deFrysk> Eternalist, drag and drop them to a proper place on the panel (use rightklick the icons)
<LjL> Penguin42: the 30 card i was talking about is an ATI Radeon 7000, so i suppose it's even older than the one you were talking about?
<jsubl2> LjL, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814133127
<kapputu> I use vpn client 4.0.3 from Windows to connect to work and I could only get 4.0.5 for Linux - I get a Peer Platform Type or Version not allowed error
<Eternalist> deFrysk: thanks i think that did the trick
<deFrysk> Eternalist, yw ;)
<LjL> jsubl2: so whatever has an "FX5200" chipset should work decently?
<jsubl2> LjL, it is exactly what i have.. and drivers install flawlessly using synaptic
<deFrysk> LjL, most cheap nvidia videocards use that
* deFrysk has an identical nvidia card
<penguin42> LjL: The 7000 should work out of the box - and 3D seems to work on breezy better than hoary; but the issue that is still an open bug about freezes on 3d sometimes - but I've not seen it so far in breezy
<LjL> deFrysk, jsubl2: i see, so i think i'll hunt for a card with that chipset
<jsubl2> DeFi, so would you recommend the card since you also have one
<jsubl2> DeFrysk  so would you recommend the card since you also have one
<gfxstyler> whatever you choose, my personal opinion is: never choose ati when you have linux
<deFrysk> the old nvidiatnt2 cards no longer work with acceleration unfortunately
<LjL> Penguin42, deFrysk, jsubl2: well, so, given a Radeon 7000 and an FX5200, what would you all advice, this time on grounds of *both* linux compatibility *and* raw card performance?
<jsubl2> LjL, you should be able to find some good buys on it.. it uses the nvidia-glx driver
<deFrysk> LjL, I dont advise, i share my good exeriences with nvidia
<penguin42> LjL: Well I dunno - I've only had the 7200 - its certainly old, so it will hardly be fast by todays standards - 7200 seems fast enough for tux racer though :-)
<gfxstyler> LjL: take the fx5200
<ClayG> No one knows how to change the default terminal size in Gnome? I'd like it to be smaller without having to manually change it every time
<LjL> the only thing i'm a bit worried about is the binary drivers... history teaches me that cards that only have binary drivers risk becoming unsupported in few years
<tetsueo> ok i think i got the driver to install :)
<barongas> Anyone have their 3.5" Floppies working under ubuntu?
<jsubl2> ClayG, right click in the terminal and edit your profile
<deFrysk> ClayG, system>settings>screenresolution
<gfxstyler> LjL: the opensource ati drivers are bad
<LjL> which is what happened with my Kyro II -- i have an ancient Matrox, on the other hand, that's perfectly supported (for the little it can do)
<msg43> HI
<Eternalist> deFrysk: wait that didnt work, voluem control is still invisible.
<msg43> what is the best way to patch a ubuntu kernel?
<LjL> gfxstyler: and there are *no* open-source drivers for *any* kind of nVidia?
<tetsueo> if i see the nvidia splash screen at start up that means the driver has been installed correctly yes ?
<ClayG> tried the edit profile dont see a size option in there
<LjL> ... nvidia splash screen? oh my god
<penguin42> LjL: If you luck at the ATI or Nvidia drivers you can see that there is quite a range of cards supported over a few years, so the chance of lack of support after say 3 or 4 years *should* be slim
<deFrysk> Eternalist, insert the notification applet in the panel
<gfxstyler> LjL: i dont know, but i dont care because a. opensource drivers would be way slower than the original ones, and b. why search for opensource drivers if the binary ones work like a charm and very fast?
<n0dl> Will keybinds work if you lock the screen?
<deFrysk> if not there that is
<Eternalist> OH
<Eternalist> thanks lol
<ClayG> and screen resulotion seems to only deal with or at least there is only the option of changing the screen size
<ClayG> no terminal options
<deFrysk> Eternalist, ;p
<Wibble-> there are open source drivers of non-accelerated kind for nvidia cards - but no accelerated
<_jason> ClayG, you can try devilspie, it gives you a lot of options for making windows go where you want etc.
<n0dl> anyone know?
<LjL> gfxstyler: because of support, even though penguin says there is a good chance that support will continue. you see, for my current card, there *are* Linux binary drivers, but they're only for kernel 2.4, they don't intend to support 2.6 -- duh!
<gfxstyler> LjL: you have to choose between if you are a opensource freak or you want usability, which means that you actually want to use the card
<msg43> what is the best way to patch a ubuntu kernel?
<Wibble-> "nv" seems to be a standard driver for X (or atleast included in all the distros)
<LjL> this is exactly what i don't want to happend
<dell500> anyone here ever use YamiPod?
<ClayG> thanks _J I'll look into that
<penguin42> gfxstyler: I agree in practice you have to go with the binary ones; but it does leave you open to questions of whether you'll be able to use the driver in n-years time on some new wacky kernel
<n0dl> does anyone here use keybinds?
<barongas> What file format would a windows-made floppy be in?
<penguin42> vfat
<deFrysk> vfat yes
<_jason> ClayG, however documentation is severely lacking.  There is a howto on the forums for the version in the repos.  The more recent version, if you decide to build it from source, is a complete rewrite though and the config files are in a different format.
<gfxstyler> penguin42: well thats true but in a few years you could buy a new budget card for 30$ or something like that that has support
<LjL> Penguin, Wibble-: so, anyway, if support stopped for the binary drivers, there would still be the open-source (though less performant) "nv" drivers, is that correct?
<Digis> !java\
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Digis
<Digis> !java
<msg43> oh great xorg keeps on messing up
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<msg43> fuckin ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> msg43: please watch your language
<pierro_> hi
<gfxstyler> LjL: but why should nvidia stop supporting the linux drivers?
<penguin42> gfxstyler: Not necessarily that will support your current motherboard; I mean I was looking at this machine - it is 4 years old and I was looking at perhaps a new card - its AGP4x max on the board and I'm not sure what will be happy with it
<msg43> johndarkhorse, well I'm pissed to hell!
<barongas> thanks
<msg43> xorg keeps fing up!
<johndarkhorse> msg43: vulgar language helps nobodys attitude
<LjL> gfxstyler: i have no idea, but things can change i suppose... why should PowerVR stop supporting their linux drivers? but they did
<penguin42> gfxstyler: What happens if they were to stop supporting 32 bit say?
<msg43> Ok who can help me
<msg43> I runt eh nvida configure tool
<msg43> when I reboot xorg just craps out again
<deFrysk> msg43, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and run the defaults
<LjL> anyway, can confirm that there are open-source drivers called "nv" that work with nVidia chipset, even though they're less performant than the propertary ones?
<jenda> msg43: Watch - your - mouth!
<johndarkhorse> msg43: when you run the reconfigure, choose VESA as the driver, until you can get the nvidia sorted
<gfxstyler> LjL: but nvidia is a big company, i never heard of powervr ... i cant tell you im no wizard hehe :)
<deFrysk> !tell msg43 about nvidia
<penguin42> gfxstyler: Or not supporting that card on 32 bit machines?
<msg43> johndarkhorse, it works well but as soon as a reboot hits it goes crazy again
<LjL> gfxstyler: PowerVR made the driver for the Kyro chipset, i suppose, my card is actually a Hercules
<deFrysk> msg43, do you happen to have an old tnt nvidia card ?
<msg43> it happens after I installed devel tools
<Eternalist> deFrysk: lol sorry to bother you man, but it still doesnt work.
<msg43> deFrysk, I don't think so the laptop is pretty new
<Eternalist> deFrysk: its really really thin, so i have to click up and down the bar to find the volume control and i went to preferences but theres nothing about icnreasing the size
<LjL> gfxstyler: Hercules 3D Prophet Something using a Kyro II chipset. sorry if i'm vague, i just know little about graphics cards :)
<gfxstyler> penguin42: when they stop supporting 32 bit support then 32bit system will be deprecated too ... i mean who is still gonna use 32bit in the next 10 years or so?
<johndarkhorse> msg43: are you choosing the VESA driver?
<deFrysk> then read ubotus message and check if your screentype is recongnized
<msg43> johndarkhorse, no!
<MachineScrew> bmrtin, hey
<msg43> but it worked untill I installed devel tools to compile a program
<penguin42> gfxstyler: Well the machine behind me is 10 years old and is running as my firewall still; this machine is 4 years old and is still good going
<Eternalist> msg43: why are you compiling anything? use apt-get
<deFrysk> Eternalist, try another theme perhaps its locked due to an upgrade
<tcmjr> Anyone know a good source of information to install ubuntu with linux ? I would be installing to a 2nd hdd where i store my music.
<msg43> Eternalist, cause app doesn't have what i want
<TenPlus1> will Ubuntu 5.10 install on a SATA drive ???
<johndarkhorse> msg43: use the VESA driver until you can get your nvidia sorted
<penguin42> TenPlus1: Yes
<jsubl2> TenPlus1, yes  did on mine
<johndarkhorse> TenPlus1: it will install on SATA
<gfxstyler> penguin32: a firewall does not need 3d so you could go with the opensource drivers then (which do not support 3d yet/ or badly)
<rebo> trying to set up a XP x64 and kUbuntu triple boot,
<rebo> x64 boots by grub loading ntldr and x64 works from that, but XP doesnt
<rebo> 1 sata drive and 1 ide drive in machine
<rebo> all 3 oses on the sata
<rebo> any idea ?>
<Eternalist> deFrysk: yeah i tried another theme and it worked..so whats the deal then? i cant have my other theme anymore!?
<jenda> Anyone know the CLI command for user renaming in Linux?
<penguin42> gfxstyler: if you are lucky - I mean what happens if the 2D drivers for the card were binary only?
<msg43> wel lI need to get is orted now
<LjL> gfxstyler: well, keep in mind that i'm not a "get that new computer right now" type, quite the opposite. i've just gotten a cheap AMD Sempron, but i was using a K6-300Mhz until few months ago. i'm used to go with old hardware --- it's just that *some* old hardware stays "future-proof" (i.e. supported), some doesn't
<johndarkhorse> rebo: edit your grubs menu.lst
<Eternalist> deFrysk: or should i reinstall the theme, its a default one its called amaranth
<rebo> yeah i have been playing with that all morning
<mdjake> hello, I'd like to connect 2 ubuntu machine with ralink chipped WLAN cards
<rebo> no combination of map's and rootnoverifys seem to work ;/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<deFrysk> Eternalist, amaranth seems to lack the icon then :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Eternalist> LjL: are you my twin, i just ugraded to a sempron recently too i had a p2 300 mhz klamath
<Eternalist> deFrysk: can i copy the icon from another theme?
<nud> the support of universe for hoary has been dropped ?
<deFrysk> Eternalist, try to reinstall gnome-themes-extras and see it amaranth takes then
<TenPlus1> Is it possible to share an internet connection through a wireless card to a WinXP laptop and share files/printer also using Ubuntu on main System ???
<Taliesin-laptop> hehe, i got two P2 300 Klamaths in my server (SMP)
<Taliesin-laptop> good little cpu,s 512k L2 Cache each too :D
<MachineScrew> is there a way to tell nautilus not to load a background
<LjL> Eternalist: heh ;) well actually that K6 300Mhz wasn't even mine, it was given to me by a (3d-fanatic) friend of mine out of pity -- *my* computer was a K6 233MHz, downclocked to 200MHz because of overhearing :)
<LjL> heating
<rebo> ouch
<gfxstyler> LjL: how about a new cpu fan then :)
<Taliesin-laptop> ;)
<joe__> what does this mean: Warning: can't initialize sound (reason: No available audio device).
<gfxstyler> joe__: it means that your soundcard is not found
<ClayG> it means you have no monitor
<gfxstyler> LOL
<Taliesin-laptop> :P
<LjL> gfxstyler: nah, no way that would make things better... problem was, i had run the thing without a heat dissipator for like 6 months, without noticing =)  the dissipator had detached from the processor
<joe__> gfxstyler: but  have audio fine in xwindows
<mdjake> TenPlus1, I'm trying the same that you'd like to
<deFrysk> joe__, do you have a build in soundcard but use a external soundcard ?
<Eternalist> LjL: ever try playing cs with that thing lol, did you have 64 mb ram too?
<gfxstyler> joe__: in windows?
<Eternalist> LjL: or an nvidia riva 128
<joe__> deFrysk: built in
<deFrysk> joe__, and use it too ?
<msg43> ok
<gfxstyler> joe__: maybe you did not install a driver for your soundcard in linux? there are many things which work on windows and not in linux
<mdjake> TenPlus1, what chipset your wlan card has?
<jefletcher> yo, my alsa mixer says all my items are [off] 
<jefletcher> how do i turn them on?
<msg43> the Nvidia drivers are not working :(
<LjL> Eternalist: i started with 16 megs of ram, but it has (i think) 192 megs when i stopped using it. graphics-cards-wide, i used Matrox cards (Mystique and Millennium) almost exclusively
<gfxstyler> msg43: what gfx card do you have?
<deFrysk> msg43, is your screen recognized ?
<rohan> hi all
<Eternalist> LjL: wow man, did you try surviving off 14 k ? haahah
<rohan> just installed ubuntu
<TenPlus1> mdjake: Asus WL-138g... I have to use ndiswrapper, but it screws ubuntu up when I use card
<Eternalist> i tried
<Eternalist> then i got 56k netzero free 10 hours a month, but if u keep reinstalling u keep getting the hours back :)
<joe__> gfxstyler:  i have a craetive labs audigy pcmia card too but it just crashes when i plug it in
<ClayG> btw - Changing default terminal size in gnome, looks like it takes changing , /usr/share/vte/termcap/xterm
<msg43> gfxstyler, I dunno a laptop card :D
<rohan> now, can someone please gimme an optimum list of packages to make my ubuntu "multimedia ready" ? no rtfm, please :)
<jefletcher> yo, my alsa mixer says all my items are [off]  -- how do I turn them on? at the moment I have no sound so it must be this...
<LjL> Eternalist: modem, you mean? no, i had a 33.6kbps until i switched to 10mbps fiber optics (quite a change ;)
<msg43> I can tell you when my machine reboots
<ClayG> in it are the specs for the size it will launch
<gfxstyler> joe__: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=%22creative+labs+audigy%22+%22linux+driver%22+pcmcia&spell=1
<Marlun> Since Ubuntu is based on debian, whats the difference between a clean debian installation and a ubuntu installation?
<msg43> gfxstyler, it worked before I installed devel tools
<MachineScrew> is there a way to tell nautilus not to load a background
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell rohan about multimedia
<rohan> Marlun: lots. ubuntu is not even binary compatible with debian.
<gfxstyler> msg43: just because you install the devel tools you cant crash your system
<rohan> johndarkhorse: lol, that was rtfm :D
* somerville32 stabs xfce in the face
<LjL> Marlun: ubuntu is *based* on debian, which specifically means that the sources are synched with debian's every 6 months, but then they get modified by the Ubuntu team as they feel like. also, there are packages in Ubuntu that aren't in Debianb
<gfxstyler> rohan: its not?
<msg43> gfxstyler, well it screws up nvidia
<gfxstyler> msg43: whats happening then? x does not start up?
<rohan> gfxstyler: iirc, yes. its not.
<Eternalist> rohan: get xine-ui and beep-media-player
<Eternalist> there you go
<rohan> pardon if i am wrong :)
<rohan> Eternalist: lol ... ty :)
<mdjake> TenPlus1, mine is MSI cb54g2 and MSI pc54g2
<gfxstyler> rohan: i always thought it did when using warty (now using breezy, i dont know)
<johndarkhorse> rohan is correct, ubuntu is based on debian SOURCE, and is not binary compatible
<mdjake> TenPlus1, both are rt2500 chipsetted
<msg43> gfxstyler, it looks like xorg trys to start I see the nvidia screen for a few secs and then it says it can't start xorg and dumps me in to terminal
<Marlun> rohan, LjL: okey, thanks :)
<johndarkhorse> gfxstyler: warty was the closest ubuntu to debian there was
<mdjake> TenPlus1, but unfortunately rt2x00 doesn't support Access Point mode
<gfxstyler> msg43: so you changed the xorg.conf already? whats the error output?
<msg43> I think I ahve a GeForce 4 4200 Go 32M
<TenPlus1> mdjake: I'm trying to use ad-hoc only ???
<msg43> gfxstyler, well I used the nvidia auto tool
<rohan> gfxstyler: warty may have been, but breezy is not. :)
<mdjake> TenPlus1, however I was said that connection sharing can be done (here on ubuntu irc)
<gfxstyler> msg43: what error does X complain about then?
<MachineScrew> is there a way to tell nautilus not to load a background
<rohan> gfxstyler: atleast not with sarge ;)
<msg43> oh great now dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is freezing
<msg43> I hate ubuntu!!!!
<mdjake> TenPlus1, how do you use ad-hoc?
<rohan> lol, some people say that debian is not binary compatible with itself.
<rebo> aha
<LjL> Eternalist: oh, by the way, i would probably still be using my trusted (and very sharp!) Matrox, if AGP 1x or whatever was supported on this motherboard =) it was actually a bad surprise when i discovered that the AGP slot wasn't backwards compatible..
<gfxstyler> MachineScrew: you can remove a background the same like you choose it
<rohan> msg43: lol, try another distro. mepis.
<TenPlus1> mdjake: on my WinXP system, both computers are setup as Ad-Hoc (pc to pc) only... the main computer is sharing the internet and files to the laptop...
<TenPlus1> I want to be able to use ubuntu to do the same...
<gfxstyler> msg43: well i use it on my two computers, one ati and one nvidia, works like a charm
<msg43> rohan, mepis sucks drives me nutty
<Eternalist> LjL: lol
<msg43> gfxstyler, do you have any devel tools isntalled
<rebo> all linux distros suffer from the fact that their windows managers suck:(
<Eternalist> LjL: minewas onboard, like i said, riva 128
<gfxstyler> msg43: im developing myself so yes i have a lot installed
<rohan> msg43: lol, then try a non debian distro.
<mdjake> TenPlus1, looks like your and my card will work only in ad-hoc for a while
<msg43> then why doesn't it work
<TenPlus1> mdjake: why does it only work fo a while ?
<runge-> hi. I am new to ubuntu and especialy usb wlan. can anybody tell me where to start (want to install wlan with usb adapter from TOPCOM)
<mdjake> I'm here to ask about ad-hoc connecting too
<rohan> why is multiverse disabled in breezy by default ?
<gfxstyler> msg43: as i said, could you copy&paste the error X complains about?
<LjL> Eternalist: yeah, well, i never had a motherboard with an on-board gfx card... this one i've gotten now doesn't have one, either -- i could get one that did, but this one on the other hand had many (5) PCI slots, 3 (instead of 2) RAM slots, and things like that
<mdjake> TenPlus1, needs further kernel development of some IEEE stack as I understand
<TenPlus1> will this be on mandrake when it's released ?
<mdjake> TenPlus1, but ad-hoc work for some guys here
<gfxstyler> rohan: because it was disabled in warty and breezy too :) i think multi/universe are not entirely free software
<raingrove> hello guys..
<msg43> gfxstyler, ok can you help me one on one
<jefletcher> yo, my alsa mixer says all my items are [off]  -- how do I turn them on? at the moment I have no sound so it must be this...
<mdjake> The guy callled P...something I don't remember
<msg43> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<msg43> gfxstyler, maybe you can be so kind an pm me?
<raingrove> can anyone help me with setting up knotify to make sounds without Arts? (I am trying to get my kopete make notification sounds in Xfce4)
<MachineScrew> gfxstyler, no I want to use E17s background
<LjL> Eternalist: it does have a built-in soundcard, and i'm using that one, unfortunately, as my *very* loved SB AWE64 can't work off a PCI slot... ;)
<mdjake> TenPlus1, he told me he shares his connection through wlan with Ubuntu
<rohan> gfxstyler: no, atleast multiverse was mentioned it warty and hoary. in breezy, its not even mentiones.
<gfxstyler> jefletcher: if you run alsamixer in the console and press M on each setting, the [off]  or [mute]  should go away
<mdjake> TenPlus1, unfortunatley he is not here now :(
<msg43> gfxstyler, can you go step by step with me?
<TenPlus1> mdjake; I will wait until drake is developed more and maybe use that... but I do like Ubuntu a lot
<penguin42> raingrove: In the end Arts is what KDE is designed to use - but I think you could run Arts without the rest of KDE
<rohan> gfxstyler, msg43 : join #msg43-problem .. so you both can hear and see each other clearly XD
<jenda> How do I enable root quickly in Ubuntu?
* penguin42 hands zx80user a 16K ram pack
<gfxstyler> msg43: i guess the ubuntu wiki has a pretty good documentation about how to setup nvidia 3d acceleration (thats how i did it)
<Xenguy> jenda: sudo -i
<mdjake> TenPlus1, problem is more general than distro specific - current Linux kernels doesn't give support for master mode - only Prism2/3 chipsetted cards can do that with an app called HostAP
<gfxstyler> jenda: sure you want to do it?
<gfxstyler> jenda: sudo passwd root
<raingrove> penguin42, :'( i am not exactly running KDE, i am running XFCE4 and i dont want to setup arts
<jenda> gfxstyler: quite
<msg43> gfxstyler, I've been following it
<msg43> so hopefully you can go stpe by step
<TenPlus1> XFCE4 is pretty good, I liked the Popcorn Slax linus
<zx80user> penguin42 got one already thanks
<jenda> gfxstyler: thanx. I enter "sudo passwd root" to set the root password, right?
<Xenguy> TenPlus1: what is popcorn slax linus ?
<gfxstyler> jenda: yes
<zx80user> penguin42 and my 8k ROM
<Stormx2> jenda: Check the wiki
<TenPlus1> will there ever be an Ubuntu lite that uses XFCE as the desktop managere ???
<jenda> gfxstyler: And how do I disable it then?
<penguin42> zx80user: The extravegance of it....
<mipe> Where Can I change size icons on Desktop?
<TenPlus1> Xenguy: Slax Linux (Popcorn Edition) is a tiny Live CD that boots into XFCE and gives u basic program for web and multimedia
<gfxstyler> msg43: just do a "apt-get install nvidia-glx" or how the nvidia drivers are called, then do a "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and edit the line in "section device" -> column "driver" from "nv" to "nvidia", save it and then do a restart
<Xenguy> TenPlus1: it's being worked on AFAIK
<mdjake> anybody here can tell how to connect two ubuntu box with ad-hoc wlan connection?
<zx80user> penguin42 what a day that was when my 16k RAM pack arrived. Course, tell the youth of today you used to write z80 machine code for 1k boxes and they laugh in your face
<gfxstyler> jenda: if you do that you can use "su" which is what you wanted or did i misunderstand you?
<Xenguy> TenPlus1: I have xfce4 installed on Ubu right now (on an older laptop)
<Xenguy> TenPlus1: I like it
<penguin42> zx80user: I'll have to admit to being brought up on a 6502
<Eternalist> does xine support the kvcd format?
<Stormx2> !wiki RootSudo
<MachineScrew> I want to use E17s background. I don't want nautilus to control the background how can I achive this
<LjL> zx80user: i've been writing a ZX Spectrum operating system, but that was in C ;-)
<raingrove> i guess i should give up on kopete then
<raingrove> :'(
<jenda> gfxstyler: not really I want to log into gnome to be able to manipulate the main users. It's not really for me - it's for nodl
<TenPlus1> :) I used to use bbLean on Windows but it was giving me troubles... Explorer kept screwing around with the system because it wasnt default explorer
<msg43> gfxstyler, thanks I'll try
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell TenPlus1 about xubuntu
<zx80user> penguin42 get thee behind me satan. Rich kid with a PET eh?
<penguin42> zx80user: Nah later, a model B
<TenPlus1> xubuntu ?
<jenda> Stormx2: that didn't work :)
* LjL was not very original and used a C64
<Stormx2> jenda: It did, it just pmed me it.
<zx80user> penguin42 still the enemy :)
<penguin42> :-)
<jenda> Stormx2: ah cool
<Xenguy> TenPlus1: I didn't need xubuntu (a work in progress AFAICT) either; just install xfce4 main package
<msg43> ubuntu should use a rolling upgrade system
<LjL> msg43: like what?
<raingrove> what i did was to install Ubuntu base system without X windows or GNOME or whatever
<raingrove> then install xwindows and xfce4 manually
<msg43> LjL, well I use archlinux as my main distro it when there a new package it will be update automatically
<Stormx2> ...why?
<Wibble-> Where can I download ubuntu packages from? (I'm using debian on the net-connected PC)
<raingrove> oh it seems like there is something called xubuntu now
<raingrove> lol
<msg43> ok when I use nvidia instead of nv xorg starts but I get a blank screen
<raingrove> din notice
<zx80user> LjL still a rich kids computer - you had sound!!!
<penguin42> msg43: Well you could always use debian/sid or sit on the dev branch of ubuntu - but you know it is nice to have some stability!
<LjL> msg43: well the "automatically" part is there in Ubuntu, it's just that Ubuntu has this 6-months release cycle... but you still get bugfixes, security fixes and also backports if you want
<penguin42> Wibble-: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<LjL> zx80user: and *good* sound too! :-P but i must say i never really liked the C64 too much. what i *did* fall in love with was my Amiga, later
<Wibble-> thanks penguin42
<jenda> gfxstyler: will sudo -i do that?
<raingrove> ??
<raingrove> yes?
<msg43> ok well nvidia aint working
<gfxstyler> back
<akaGod> does anybody know of an alternative for: http://www.jufsoft.com/badcopy/
<gfxstyler> god i hate newbies
<Stormx2> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Stormx2> gfxstyler: Why?
<Wibble-> gfxstyler: you were one once ;)
<mahangu_> gfxstyler, thats a bad attitude for a channel like this then
<msg43> I folled the guides
<msg43> gfxstyler, I'm not anoob
<msg43> it not fuckin working
<msg43> I change nvd to nvidia
<msg43> or what every that first thing ws
<gfxstyler> Stormx2: when you dont help them they complain about that you dont help them. when you actually do help them, they try to flame you because they dont understand the stuff you tried to tell them
<mahangu_> msg43, calm, down, nobody called you a noob
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<TenPlus1> raingrove: can I see a screenshot of your Ubuntu desktop pls ?
* mahangu_ watches nalioth do his work
<msg43> I get a blank screen when I use nvidia driver
<Stormx2> gfxstyler: So don't sink to their level
<raingrove> TenPlus1 : oh sure
<gfxstyler> attention: this was not linux related (i was talking about some idiots in a programming forum)
<TenPlus1> :)
* penguin42 looks at greenpenguin13
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<msg43> sorry johndarkhorse
<Wibble-> penguin42: are there any archives with a web interface similar to debians one which shows the package dependencies so I can check what I need to d/l ?
<msg43> I'm just very angry cause I can't get xorg to work
<gfxstyler> guess that was a misunderstanding :)
<greenpenguin13> runs away from ***penguin42
<jenda> gfxstyler: Any idea how to do that as simply as possible?
<penguin42> Wibble-: Not sure
* TenPlus1 is currently using WinXP Lite with everything taken out :D sleeeek!
<jenda> gfxstyler: I mean be able to manipulate with /home/ dirs from a third person (ie root)?
<msg43> gfxstyler, I'm going into the recovery mode to edit xorg
<msg43> cause I'm not sure whats wrong
<msg43> I just get a blank screen
<Stormx2> msg43: Did you check the wiki page?
<gfxstyler> jenda: sure, do you want it to do in a console or GUI ?
<Stormx2> msg43: on nvidia
<LjL> msg43: can't you get to text mode?
<gfxstyler> jenda: for gui, you have to enable root in GDM, because its not enabled by default
<msg43> LjL, not when xorg start with the nvidia settings
<greenpenguin13> i cant seem to get anything above a share ratin of 0.000 on bittorrent :-$
<LjL> msg43: i see
<msg43> Stormx2, yes I did I follwe dthat about 100 times
<jenda> gfxstyler: GUI is preferable, because I'm helping a guy through IRC
<jenda> gfxstyler: But I guess I figured out a way
<Stormx2> gksudo nautilus?
<msg43> I'm thinkg the Sync rates are wrong
<jenda> gfxstyler: Make a third dummy sudoer account from which I'll do that.
<gfxstyler> Stormx2: damn its that easy i didnt even thought about that
<Stormx2> ;-)
<greenpenguin13> i think my router may be stopping bittorrent working correctly...
<Stormx2> greenpenguin13: Forward some ports then ;-)
<mahangu_> greenpenguin13, port forwarding
<mahangu_> heh
<mahangu_> sorry lag
<Stormx2> see portforward.com
<greenpenguin13> thanks
<Stormx2> no i just type faster ;-)
<gfxstyler> msg43: i think you are better of reinstalling ubuntu (if its just a fresh install)
<akaGod> I burnt some DVD's at a speed that was too high for the discs, as a result I can't get back some of the data on the dvd's.... I know I was stupid. The data on the DVD's is really improtant to me, is there a way to get it back ? I have heard good reports for badcopy ( http://www.jufsoft.com/badcopy/ ) but that is only windows only (it has been known to work with wine/cxoffice) but I would much prefer a native linux solution. You know any al
<akaGod> ternatives?
<jefletcher> yo, my alsa mixer says all my items are [off]  -- how do I turn them on? at the moment I have no sound so it must be this...
<penguin42> akaGod: How much of it reads - is it just some files that die?
<TenPlus1> I wonder if nero 7 will appear for Linux ?
<Stormx2> akaGod: eek
<msg43> gfxstyler, I'd say so but this is my second time reinstalling
<msg43> b/c of the same issue
<akaGod> penguin42, it is hit and miss.. some fiels read, some dont
<gfxstyler> jefletcher: did you try to open up a console, then typing "alsamixer" or "alsa-mixer" and pressing M on each audio device?
<Stormx2> msg43: Post on ubuntuforums.org with your system specs, video card, etc
<jefletcher> gfxstyler: i'll try that
<jenda> TenPlus1: Is nero better than the free stuff?
<penguin42> akaGod: Well copy those files off and then try a few different readers to see if some are more forgiving
<msg43> Stormx2, ok will do after I finish talking to hp chat support
<gfxstyler> msg43: as i tried to install the ati drivers for the first time i had to reinstall linux for at least 30 times :) the advantage is you learn a lot (its quite a while ago, though)
<Stormx2> jenda: not really...
<rdancer> hi, where do i switch all system sound effects off?
<akaGod> "different readers" ?
<msg43> trying to find out the monitors vert and horiz syn rates
<jenda> Stormx2: thought so
<TenPlus1> jenda: yes, a lot better... I've used a lot of free burning / video tools and nero is a lot simpler to use, plus it has a few neat tric ks
<raingrove> TenPlus1, Here's the screenshot of my desktop http://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~kimjihoo/Screenshot.png
<jefletcher> gfxstyler: still no sound =[
<Stormx2> jenda: You can use Serpentine for audio or GNOMEBaker for anything else
<raingrove> i just installed it today
<msg43> gfxstyler, ok cause I'm not a noob I know what I'm doing I've never used debian based and nvidia before
<msg43> so its a new advanter
<slew> so did ubuntu-unregged get owned?
<gfxstyler> jefletcher: that just unmutes the device, you have to get up the volume too :) (pressing the UP key)
<jenda> Stormx2: that's exactly what I do. Sometimes Gbaker is better even for audio
<Stormx2> jenda: Or there is the command-line tool called cdrecord
<TenPlus1> raingrove: looks kewl... :) xfcd rocks...
<melodramatic> what should i do if i want to use my logitech webcam?
<gfxstyler> msg43: you could use the driver from the nvidia page too, i think its .run so not  distribution related
<raingrove> it's super fast man
<Stormx2> jenda: I find that.
<jefletcher> gfxstyler: ye done that too, I get an error on windows, that says "DirectSound device not found" or somthing, but my microphone still works, it just doesnt play the recording
<jefletcher> also, songs playing in LimeWire work
<jenda> Stormx2: never tried that. I was just curious if Nero is worth breaking my no-non-free-soft rule...
<akaGod> penguin42, I can't copy the files because I get Input/Output errors
<Stormx2> raingrove: Let me see
<gfxstyler> melodramatic: try to find out what cam it exactly is
<penguin42> akaGod: Yeh but you can copy some of them?
<akaGod> so there is just a file with 0 bytes
<TenPlus1> I like using FairUse Wizard 2.0 for ripping DVD movies to .ogm... but I cant seem to find anything better on Linux at the moment
<msg43> gfxstyler, I might cause I think I might have to patch the kernel for the laptop touch pad
<raingrove> Stormx2, xfce4 just installed it today :P http://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~kimjihoo/Screenshot.png
<akaGod> penguin42,  yeah
<Stormx2> jenda: Hell, if you have mp3 decoders, you are breaking the non-free software rule ;-)
<akaGod> penguin42, the ones that copy are fine
<jenda> Stormx2: I know... I try to use ogg whenever I can.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> lo all
<melodramatic> gfxstyler, its this one QuickCam Pro 3000
<Stormx2> raingrove: Ah. I have xfce4, I'm a gnome fanboy though
<greenpenguin13> hmm.  Iv now got a share rating of 0.022, but I haven't actually changed anything :-$
<TenPlus1> that's why I use Ogg Vorbis a lot
<raingrove> Stormx2, xfce4 is really fast:)
<ClayG> anything similar to dvdshrink for nix?
<gnomefreak> xfce is perfect not to light and not to heavy :)
<penguin42> akaGod: OK, get those off first - I seem to remember there is a varient of dd somewhere that can ignore bad blocks - but I can't remember where
<ClayG> or svcd2dvd+tmpgenc?
<sambagirl> this is awful boring song spectral
<raingrove> see ya guys
<Stormx2> raingrove: GNOME is pretty nippy too ;-)
<akaGod> penguin42, I would be very gratefull if you could rememeber
<pztak> Ubuntu used to automatically mount my external usb drive to /media/usbdisk.. I added an entry in /etc/fstab for /dev/sda1 to mount to /media/Photos and it now wont mount automatically anymore (i have to mount /dev/sda1).. Any ideas? (when it mounts, it mounts to the right dir, but still shows "140GB Volume" rather than Photos in Places
<ISOcrates> can someone help me get a slave drive working on my ubuntu box?
<gfxstyler> damn im taking a whole buttload of flames right now :)
<ClayG> or flashget, is there a nix D/L manager that will let you bring all links up on a page, then sort the ones that are actual files so you dont have to manually check box's?
<msg43> well I got debug info
<penguin42> ISOcrates: Whats the problem? IDE slave you mean?
<ISOcrates> i have the jumper on properly and i booted in fine but i need to know how to mount the slave drive
<gfxstyler> ClayG: downloader4x and firefox flashgot plugin
<ISOcrates> penguin42, yeah
<penguin42> akaGod: It is called ddrescue - install the ddrescue package
<akaGod> cheers penguin42
<penguin42> ISOcrates: So whats the problem?
<melodramatic> gfxstyler,  but the webcam works nicefully using gnome meeting so the driver might be up and running correctly... i need an apps to take pictures :)
<TenPlus1> my Intel CS-110 usb webcam crashes Ubuntu 5.10 when I try to use it
<ISOcrates> penguin42: i don't know how to access it.  do i have to change something in the bios?  i also don't know where to look for it or how to mount it
<gfxstyler> melodramatic: if the cam works nice with gnomemeeting, then everything is alright :) you could just take a screenshot for example
<penguin42> ISOcrates: OK, you should find that if your primary drive is hda then that one should be /dev/hdb - if you do a    cat /proc/partitions   do you see any hdb lines?
<xsimos> Which command line command shows in which package a specific file belongs?
<penguin42> xsimos: dpkg -S
<xsimos> penguin42: cheers :)
<ISOcrates> penguin42: yeah i see hdb and hdb1
<penguin42> ISOcrates: Good
<melodramatic> gfxstyler,  thats what i though id do :) thx alot sir
<gfxstyler> melodramatic: youre welcome
<penguin42> ISOcrates: So you can go to the 'Disks' program on System->Administration menu and mount it, or if you prefer you can edit /etc/fstab to mount it somewhere
<Frederick> folks wich is the package for umbrello?
<Frederick> is it in the ordinary repositories?
<penguin42> it is in universe
<gfxstyler> Frederick: synaptic supports searching for packages, but maybe you have to activate universe/multiverse
<ISOcrates> penguin42: awesome.  how do i get it to automount everytime?
<Frederick> gfxstyler, can you give me the link for the how to?
<Xenguy> Frederick: apt-cache search umbrello
<msg43> HI
<msg43> gfxstyler, what is the basic nivida driver that default one?
<msg43> is it NV, ND?
<penguin42> ISOcrates: An entry in /etc/fstab is done everytime you boot - I think that pretty disc tool will set that up for you, but I've never used the pretty tool
<penguin42> nv
<kandoora> does anyone have this problem with a wireless dsl:  it takes some time until a website starts loading
<akaGod> penguin42, cheers... it seems to be doing something (although its super processor intensive)
<gfxstyler> msg43: nv
<kandoora> i.e. it is intermitent
<msg43> gfxstyler, thanks and is there anything i have to know when I compile my own kernel for ubuntu?
<gfxstyler> msg43: yes, make an initrd
<msg43> gfxstyler, is there a guide on making your own kernel
<ISOcrates> penguin42: something like this?  /dev/hdb1   /mnt/newdisk  ext3    defaults     0 0
<msg43> cause I know how to do it for a regular old linux system
<Frederick> how do I enable multirvese?
<gfxstyler> msg43: yes but its german, i dont know about a english one
<msg43> oh
<vbgunz> Hello everyone... Rhythmbox locks up (freezes) when playing an Internet radio station and the wifi connection drops for too long. Rhythmbox cannot recover and I have to kill it. Worse is, if I use Force Quit from the panel, it might still linger in memory and prevent another instance from starting up again. I will have to "killall rhythmbox" and try again which usually solves the problem. Anyone else experience this?
<Xenguy> Frederick: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line; then run apt-get update
<msg43> does anyone know of a guide on how to make a kernel for ubuntu
<deFrysk> vbgunz, imho rhythmox is kinda buggy
<ecobuntu> msg43: google for kernel and debian
<vbgunz> deFrysk: The only bug I found about it is the one I mentioned... I don't listen to music much but like streaming shoutcast stations... Then when the above happens, it sort of kills the fun :(
<deFrysk> vbgunz, it does indeed too bad
<Xenguy> Frederick: hrm, just realized I don't have multiverse enabled myself (only universe)
<vbgunz> :(
<Xenguy> !tell Frederick about multiverse
<Rawplayer> anyone in here using bsd secure levels? on linux
<yak> anybody knows how to make non-gnome window managers execute scripts at startup? (I usually do this through .xsession, but I don't see one here)
<Xenguy> hrm, anyone know what the difference between Universe and Multiverse is?
<Grangin> multiverse = nonfree
<gfxstyler> yak: .xinitrc but you have to kick out GDM for that
<rdancer> whenever i click a button, a drum-like sound is played. how do i get rid of it?
<Xenguy> Grangin: OK, tx
<rdancer> it's extremely utterly painfully annoying
<gfxstyler> rdancer: you can turn it off in settings/audio
<Grangin> Xenguy, nonfree as in speech, but it's free as in beer :)
<Xenguy> Grangin: gotcha
<gfxstyler> rdancer: i dont have a english ubuntu so i have to translate a little
* deFrysk loves the tom toms
<deFrysk> or bongo's
<deFrysk> whatever
* Xenguy believes that computers should be seen and not heard ;-)
<yak> gfxstyler: just make a new .xinitrc file?
<deFrysk> Xenguy, got speakers ?
<rdancer> gfxstyler: how do i get there?
<Xenguy> deFrysk: headphones/muzik are an exception of course
<gfxstyler> yak: you can use gdm to select other desktop environments too
<deFrysk> Xenguy, hehe
<rdancer> gfxstyler: i have the mac-like top-of-the screen menu, right?
<psychocat> rdancer: preference->sound
<msg43> how can I uninstall a package via command line?
<yak> gfxstyler: yeah, but then where do I put startup scripts?
<Xenguy> msg43: apt-get remove package
<ecobuntu> msg43: apt-get remove packagename --purge
<psychocat> rdancer: system-.preferences-.sound
<gfxstyler> rdancer: yes, then select computer/settings -> audio
<Xenguy> msg43: --purge removes configuration files too
<Grangin> does ubuntu work well with nforce2 chipsets, I'm thinking about trying out ubuntu since it's completely free :)
<gfxstyler> yak: you mean scripts that are executed when X is launched? in .xinitrc :)
<rdancer> "Sounds for events" unticked; thx psychocat gfxstyler
<slew> can gnome do transparent windows, if so, how?
* rdancer releived
<Talisker> yak, what distro?
<yak> ubuntu
<gfxstyler> slew: with X composite effects, its not gnome related
<Xenguy> slew: aterm can (if that's what you mean)
<msg43> thanks
<gfxstyler> slew: but they are not stable, dont use them
<psychocat> Grangin: you could download and try the live CD first, I'm pretty sure it works with nforce2
<msg43> gfxstyler, I found someone with a similar problem that i have on the forums so I'm trying the solution righ tnow
<_hello_> hi! how can I install a telephone modem ?
<mustard5> _hello_, what type of modem?
<gfxstyler> powernowd sucks
<rdancer> is there a terminal emulator in the default install?
<gfxstyler> rdancer: gnome-terminal
<_hello_> mustard5, it is a modem which comes with a Dell computer already assembled
<cmatheson> i keep getting 'could not open sound device' errors w/ some old-school games (fceu, ultima4, etc).  normal sound works (i'm using alsa for gaim, gstreamer, mplayer, etc), but i think i have issues w/ oss... any ideas
<psychocat> rdancer: applications->accessories->terminal
<cmatheson> oh, btw, i did a 'lsof /dev/dsp' and nothing was using the sound device at the time
<mustard5> _hello_, so its an internal pci modem?
<rdancer> gfxstyler, psychocat: thx; the location in the menu tree is weird...
<Grangin> psychocat, that's a good idea :)
<Xenguy> _hello_: if this is for dial-up, the 'minicom' may be useful (see 'man minicom' for details)
<aroman> hi
<LjL> what was the recommended (?) repository for bleeding-edge Wine? was it simply the WineHQ repository? (I thought it was in Ubotu, but it's not)
<gfxstyler> hi
<aroman> what filesystem type does an initrd filesystem use?
<slew> gfxstyler, thanks
<_hello_> mustard5, yes thats it
<dr_willis> aroman,  i was thinking it was  compressed ext2
<rdancer> wow, the Gnome App Install tells me the menu tree position of the newly installed apps -- cool
<_hello_> Xenguy,
<_hello_> dave@davelinux:~$ man minicom
<_hello_> Aucune entre de manuel pour minicom
<aroman> dr_willis, shoot... :(
<LjL> _hello_: sudo aptitude install minicom
<mustard5> _hello_, I think you need to determine whether its a winmodem.
<_hello_> (command doesnt existe, nor the command "minicom")
<Xenguy> _hello_: are you trying to setup dial-up then?
<LjL> !tell _hello_ about repos
<psychocat> LjL: check this out, should work http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&highlight=wine
<dr_willis> aroman,  however I think it can depend. googling now.. and a guy is comparng the other fs's - minix, cramfs, and so forth.
<ISOcrates> what does it mean when a drive is listed in the file browser as 'x-special/device-block'?
<aroman> dr_willis, I need to mount it on either windows or openbsd (my only 2 other machines) so I can modify it :(
<psychocat> LjL: you can build it from CVS if you want the latest
<mustard5> _hello_, try this site for assistance http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<dr_willis> aroman,  that may be an issue then.
<dr_willis> aroman,  try 'file  initrd.file' ?
<LjL> psychocat: yep i know, but i don't want to compile it, i was just positive that some sort of bleeding-edge (or recent, anyway) repository was mentioned a few times here
<dr_willis> initrd.img-2.6.12-9-686: gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression
<mustard5> _hello_, if its a 'controller-less' modem, then its probably specifically designed to run on windows only.  You may get it working on linux.  It depends on the brand.
<aroman> dr_willis, ok, the ubuntu netboot initrd is a gzipped image of an ext2 file system. I managed to mount it from openbsd (which surprisingly supports mounting ext2)
<dr_willis> aroman,  there maybe a Maz size to those things.
<ISOcrates> can you mount NTFS drives in ubuntu?
<somerville32> Sure
<LjL> ISOcrates: yes, read-only
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ISOcrates> thanks
<somerville32> mount -t ntfs /dev/hd<id> <directory_to_mount_to>
<_hello_> _hello_: sudo aptitude install minicom >> good idea ;)
<psychocat> LjL: maybe it's this one, I don't remember -> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<LjL> psychocat: quite possibly!
<_hello_> Xenguy, im trying to get the modem installed to send faxes with it
<_hello_> no modem appears in the device manager
<Xenguy> _hello_: I don't know anything about fax
<gfish> how can i get the networked printer to work
<Xenguy> _hello_: minicom can be used to trouble-shoot modems tho
<Xenguy> gfish: 2 Ubu boxen?
<haffe_> Hello, can I make lspci display the amount of memory on my graphics card?
<ClayG> anyone here use squid or stunnel?
<server_newbie> How do I delete a dir and all it's files from the command line ?
<LjL> server_newbie: rm -r -f dir
<LjL> server_newbie: be careful ;)
<Xenguy> server_newbie: careful: rm -rf dir
<server_newbie> thanks
<Talisker> how do I completely remove ubuntu without formatting my drive?
<gfish> Xenguy> the printer is on the network though a win xp computer
<_hello_> Xenguy, its ok, but how do you install a modem driver
<Stormx2> what do i need to uncompress a .rar file?
<greenpenguin13> and dont type rm -rf /usr/bin like i did
<_hello_> is there a "synaptic" for that ?
<shadikka> :) at greenpenguin
<Xenguy> gfish: OK, dunno for sure then; samba maybe?
<LjL> Stormx2: unrar-free or unrar-nonfree, depending on the archive
<Stormx2> LjL: kay
<Xenguy> _hello_: I'm not really sure
<shadikka> I have a problem with my WLAN :/ Device Manager shows the card (apparently) right yet it won't connect it anyhow. Do I need a package I don't have or something?
<server_newbie> Thanks Xenguy
<Xenguy> server_newbie: yw
<gfish> does anyone know how i can print to a networked printer
<rebo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=506933#post506933
<rebo> please can someone help with that, thankyou
<Cole> gfish: you have to use samba to map it..i dont' have any windows pc's on my network so i cant' try
<msg43> woot!
<msg43> I think I got nvidia to work succesfully
<greenpenguin13> fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shadikka> I have another problem, btw..
<shadikka> (I'm typing it, I know the rules and so on ;)
<gnomefreak> rebo,  xp ubuntu and 64 what? and are all three 64bit? and can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst either in ubuntuforums or pastebin
<Iam8up> rebo - go jump in a fire please
<witless> my wife and i use separate X desktops running concurrently on an ubuntu workstation (i reach mine with ctrl-alt-F8 and she reaches hers with ctrl-alt-7).  when i plug in a USB digital audio player, it mounts it on her desktop instead of mine.  is there any way to get the machine to correctly recognize whose desktop session the device belongs to?
<greenpenguin13> Fyre crashes with the error "fyre: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<msg43> Hell yeah ubuntu is working
<msg43> I mean nvidia
<msg43> is
<shadikka> When I boot, after GRUB has finished loading ("Ok, uncompressing the kernel..."), I get a line with lots of numbers and a loong pause, after which I get /drivers/video/x errors "-1 File exists" and it boots normally o.O
<shadikka> That kinda freaks me out...
<msg43> oh no I didn't :(
<Nei> hi how can I make the 'network' in nautilus show NFS shares?
<gfxstyler> msg43: so it does not work?
<Cole> gnomefreak: isn't there something about windows can only deal with 4 active partitions per disk?
<gnomefreak> i dont know off head
<Cole> rebo: do you know what partitions on yoru drive are primary partitions and what are in a extended thingy
<rebo> gnomefreak: XP is 32 bit, ubuntu is 64 and x64 is the 64bit windows
<rebo> umm no:(
<rebo> unbuntu was installed last
<msg43> gfxstyler, I dunno
<gnomefreak> xp wont boot for that reason if i had to guess
<msg43> it worked when I was in recovery mode but when I loged in as a regular user it didn't work to well
<gnomefreak> rebo you have an amd 64?
<rebo> doh
<msg43> it loaded
<rebo> yeah
<rebo> x64 is working fine
<msg43> but supertux and that stuff wouldn't work
<rebo> so is ubuntu
<rebo> just not XP
<gfxstyler> msg43: whats the error?
<psychocat> cole: I think it can only handle 4 primary partitions, any other partitions must be extended partitions
<gnomefreak> but 32 bit windows isnt working cause its 32 bit running on 64bit processer
<msg43> gfxstyler, segment default
<rebo> ah that doesnt matter
<HappyFool> amd64's have a 32-bit emulation mode
<gnomefreak> ohhhh ok
<rebo> XP runs fine on amd64 chips
<gfxstyler> msg43: does every 3d app segfault?
<msg43> gfxstyler, yeah
<shadikka> Hmm. I'm trying to find a WLAN package with Synaptic and have already selected 60 game packages :S
<msg43> gfxstyler, I have to watch something brb
<gnomefreak> rebo,  xp doesnt ever run fine
<rebo> heheh
<rebo> It was all working before i installed ubuntu:D
<psychocat> rebo: post your menu.lst in the pastebin
<rebo> sure 1 mo
<shadikka> Well, it does run better than 98 ;D
<shadikka> Well, I have muuuch less problems with Ubuntu now *wirn* XP only for playing Ragnarok Online and some other assorted games now ^^
<Cole> rebo: are you using grub as yoru boot loader? or ntldr? since i thought you said ntldr
<psychocat> cole: he has grub call up ntldr to boot his window os's
<psychocat> why i don't know
<c0n> could someone kindly help me change my screen res so that it doesnt look like the usable area of my screen is being tiled
<rebo> Cole grub is the bootloader, but it has ntldr as an option
* c0n = linux noob
<rebo> from which i can then choose XP or x64
<Cole> rebo: ok
<psychocat> rebo: so you installed grub in the mbr?
<zenlunatic> are there clearlooks-cairo packages? or is it in dapper?
<rebo> yeah psychocat
<rebo> guh sorry using a KVM to switch between machines 1 mo :D
<psychocat> zenlunatic: check this out -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89056&highlight=clearlooks+cairo
<mdjake> TerminX,
<mdjake> sorry
<mdjake> mistyping
<psychocat> rebo: probably easiest thing to do is not involve the ntldr at all
<rebo> http://pastebin.ca/29670
<rebo> Yeah
<shadikka> But can anyone help with that video driver error when booting?
<rebo> ideally i dont want to use NTLDR
<rebo> i like grub when it works
<gnomefreak> zenlunatic,  theres really much of nothing in dapper since theyve only been working on it for 2 weeks or so
<rebo> ideally i would like to boot into x64 or XP straight from grub
<rebo> those are various perumations i tried
<rebo> but none of them work
<rebo> permutations*
<Red-Sox> can you run gnome in windows
<Red-Sox> ?
<rebo> http://pastebin.ca/29670
<mdjake> can anybody help me with dhcp server configuration? I have a mini-Ubuntu-server with 3 network cards: 1 (eth0) internet connection and 2 (eth1, ra0) for NAT - how can I tell the server to serve 192.168.1.x addresses on eth0 and 192.168.2.x on ra0?
<rebo> the first one is the one that loads the NTLDR, and that works but XP dont work from that, only x64
<shadikka> Red-Sox, probably with cygwin, AFAIK not else..
<msg43> Hi
<msg43> gfxstyler, ok now it doens't work again :(
<msg43> though I get an error in the logs
<smo> mdjake .. I'm pretty convinced you want to read 'man route' .. I'm not sure I can be much more help than that tho
<rebo> any ideas psychocat ?
<msg43> it says
<_hello_> mustard5, is an Intel modem considered as a Winmodem ?
<psychocat> rebo: still looking at it, one sec
<rebo> ok thankyou very much
<msg43> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o": No Symbols found
<msg43> so can anyone help me figure out what is wrong
<BooZee> can sombody explain to me privatly what is IPv6 ?
<Cole> rebo:  (hd0,4) shoudl be your xp partitions as it is /dev/sda5 6375 12748 51199123+ 7 HPFS/NTFS
<Cole> rebo: (i think)
<msg43> i manually installed the nvidia driver following a guide using the installer
<rebo> ah maybe thats it
* Xenguy hears Tom Jones sing o/~ What's us psychocat, whoa whoa o/~ and shudders ;-)
<barry5> I think I have broken my keyboard shortcuts, when I press the: ctl + alt + F1 : combo nothing happens (if I do it in an gnome-terminal window) then "P" is echoed to the screen, F1-F4 gives me: PQRS, and F5-F12 give me: ;7~
<rebo> ill try Cole
<mdjake> smo, NAT is configured properly - both client machines can use the net. However the dhcp server gives the same address on ra0 as on eth1 (192.168.1.x) so ra0 doesn't work - this can be solved by route?
<Xenguy> er, up
<mustard5> _hello_, I couldnt say for sure, but I would suspect if its an internal pci modem in a dell computer then its a winmodem (they are cheap and I would think most Dell's have cheap hardware inside)
<zenlunatic> psychocat: i need ppc package unfortunately
<psychocat> rebo: it should be (hd1,4) since the SATA drive is hd1
<msg43> so can anoyne help me???
<msg43> I have no clue what is wrong
<psychocat> zenulunatic: ah sorry
<rebo> do i need the map swap commands in there too?
<mustard5> _hello_, winmodem are cheaper because they take shortcuts with the hardware by using parts of the operating system (ie windows) to make them work
<msg43> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o":  No symbols found
<psychocat> rebo: let me post back to your forum post and try that
<Cole> physocat: why/how is the SATA drive hd1? is it always? or did i miss something?
<msg43> that what gdm spit out at me when I have my driver in xorg as nvidia
<mustard5> _hello_, if you keep reading the guides at that link and others you might find a program of some kind that can determine what your modem chipset is
<Cole> physocat: nm i'm a morong
<rebo> with maps, i get invalid device requested error 12
<rebo> and (hd1,4)
<msg43> oh please I've been working on this for ever
<msg43> gfxstyler, you around?
<gfxstyler> yes
<gfxstyler> im watching you muahahaha :) lol
<_hello_> mustard5, yes I downloaded the scanModem and ran it and it told me I have a Intel modem
<rebo> with hd0,4 i get error 22 no such partition
<rebo> =[
<msg43> gfxstyler, can you help I'm so last
<msg43> lost
<_hello_> wait a minute...
<msg43> it was working now it doesn't work
<gfxstyler> i try it, whats your problem?
<Nei> why can't I browse nfs in ubuntu?
<mustard5> _hello_, personally I would be buying an external modem that connects via your serial port (RS232 port), and getting rid of that one.
<Cole> rebo: yeah i was a moron your sata drive is hd1
<gfxstyler> it worked, then you rebooted and it does not work anymore?
<gnomefreak> hda1
<msg43> when I put nvidia in the driver secton gdm fails to start and this is what is in the log
<msg43> yeah
<rebo> thats no problem Cole, im even thicker :D
<msg43> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o":  No symbols found
<mustard5> _hello_, you may get that one working.  What do the guides say?
<msg43> and that what is in the log
<gnomefreak> msg43, did you try reconfiguring the X setup?
<rebo> hmm maybe ill try getting rid of the maps
<psychocat> rebo: i replied to your post.  try that and see how it goes
<rebo> thank you psychocat
<_hello_> mustard5, have you ever run scanModem ?
<rebo> btw KVM's are cool :D
<msg43> gnomefreak, yep
<psychocat> rebo: that's because it should be (hd1,4)
<msg43> I'll try again
<mustard5> _hello_, about 2 years ago (my memory of it is lost)
<msg43> but i'll doubt it will wokr
<msg43> well I'm in x righ tnow uisng the nv driver
<rebo> (hd1,4)
<msg43> which is the sucky driver
<rebo> yeah thats what i tried
<rebo> i get invalid device error 12
<psychocat> k
<rebo> however it did have the map swap thing in before
<gfxstyler> msg43: what happends if you do a "sudo modprobe nvidia" ?
<gnomefreak> msg43,  stupid question but are you sure its right driver?
<msg43> gfxstyler, thing maybe I need the nvidia driver loaded
<msg43> let me try now
<msg43> brb
<psychocat> rebo: is the SATA drive booting first?
<gfxstyler> msg43: okay
<rebo> not 100% sure on that will check after i tried your method :D
<EddieDaMan> hello
<c0n> could someone help me figure out how to use a higher resolution (i know my laptop can use it, but as soon as i go higher than 1024x768, the screen tiles....
<psychocat> rebo: if it is then try with (hd0,0) and (hd0,4) respectively
<_hello_> mustard5, whould it be useful if I send you the ModemData.txt ?
<mustard5> _hello_, use the pastebin to do so
<EddieDaMan> can anyone please help get amarok to get working?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell _hello_ about pastebin
<EddieDaMan> wow, so ungrammatical
<EddieDaMan> lol
<msg43> gfxstyler, samehting
<sazwerx> how to connect to Window$ computer using "Terminal Server Client"? i'm always get "Connection Refused"..
<msg43> it seem slike it attempts to load
<msg43> but it fails
<msg43> like i see the nvidia screen for a few secs
<barry5> I think I have broken my keyboard shortcuts, when I press the: ctl + alt + F1 : combo nothing happens (if I do it in an gnome-terminal window) then "P" is echoed to the screen, F1-F4 gives me: PQRS, and F5-F12 give me: ;7~
<trappist> sazwerx: make sure the terminal server is running and that you're connecting to the right box
<gfxstyler> msg43: what does "dmesg | grep nvidia" say ?
<c0n> sazwerx, ive had the same problem
<sazwerx> trappist, terminal server? how to check it?
<trappist> sazwerx: what version of windows
<msg43> gfxstyler, [4294701.120000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<witless> i have a /dev/md0 raid device that's not getting mounted on boot.  maybe /etc/mdadm-raid starts after the mount attempt?  how do i get it to mount automatically?  the entry is in fstab, and i'm able to mount it once the machine has booted
<sazwerx> trappist, XP with SP2, and i'm already enabled the "Remote Desktop" connection
<trappist> sazwerx: that's the terminal server.  next step, make sure you're hitting the right machine.
<psychocat> barry5: check System -> Preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<msg43> gfxstyler, let me reboot out of recovery mode ok?
<Xenguy> trappist: is it possible to get TS for W2K (it's not installed right now AFAICT)
<ColdWind> Hi
<barry5> psychocat, checked them, but cannot find the relevant binding
<_hello_> mustard5, ok I sent it with name: _hello_
<trappist> Xenguy: yes, but it's not free
<_hello_> (lack of imagination)
<mustard5> _hello_, show me the URL now
<ColdWind> do someone know how to make the gnome panel's menu transparent?
<_hello_> ok..
<Xenguy> trappist: ahh
<_hello_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4797
<sazwerx> trappist, i'm 100% sure hitting the right machine.. but i'm still get connection refused.. any more clues?
<gnomefreak_away> i/msg nickserv identify spanky
<spongeboblamepan> hello i heard that you can install x windows and xfce from base
<mustard5> _hello_, thanks..
<gnomefreak_away> oops
<spongeboblamepan> is that true?
<barry5> psychocat, would it be a good idea to delete the binding file (don't know where that is) and let the shortcut applet to recreate it (don't know if it will)?
<c0n> ive got the same problem as sazwerx, and im right next to the computer i want to remote into
<trappist> sazwerx: if you're hitting the right machine and getting connection refused it's a windows issue.  check firewall, things like that.
<spongeboblamepan> does anyone know if this is ture?
<ColdWind> spongeboblamepan yes, it's true, you have to type "server" when you boot the installation CD and do the installation from sratch
<EddieDaMan> why does my amarok keep rebuffering?
<Pegasos989> I'm having a slight problem. Every time I try to open synaptic package mager, it closes automatically immediately. :/
<EddieDaMan> when i used the cool streams feauture?
<sazwerx> trappist, i've turned off the firewall..
<spongeboblamepan> ColdWind: how would i install x windows from base?
<ColdWind> do you mean without installing gnome?
<trappist> sazwerx: I'm trying to politely tell you that it's a windows issue and therefore won't be supported here
<gnomefreak_away> !windows
<ubotu> I guess windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<sazwerx> trappist, ok.. sorry, bro.. thanks
<gnomefreak_away> sorry had to
<psychocat> barry5: if you let the shortcut applet recreate it, it should backup the binding file and use the new one so give it a shot
<gnomefreak_away> bbl
<spongeboblamepan> ColdWind: yes
<barry5> any idea where it is located psychocat ?
<greenpenguin13> what folder do fonts go in please?
<spongeboblamepan> ColdWind: i want to install Xwindows from base without gnome and use xfce in its place
<psychocat> barry5: i'm not sure, sorry :(
<ColdWind> spongeboblamepan: boot the Ubuntu cd, type server, and when it finish of installing the base files, type sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop (it's the alternative package for XFCE desktop insted of gnome)
<spongeboblamepan> ColdWind: and thats it?
<trappist> !tell spongeboblamepan about xubuntu
<londonboi2k3> sazwerx, have you got a password on the windows box, if not you wont be able to connect to with with terminal services
<londonboi2k3> sazwerx, I use terminal services and am connected to my windows box now with no problems
<Marlun> Hello again, how big does the swap space need to be? I've got a pretty big HD so I don't need to the minimum requirement but the best possible :)
<spongeboblamepan> ColdWind: dont i have to configure my xorg.conf or something like that?
<ColdWind> well, if you don't have any problem configuring your network in the "server" installation...
<sazwerx> londonboi2k3, yes, i have
<ColdWind> there shouldn't be problems
<gfxstyler> Marlun: how much ram do you have?
<ColdWind> no
<msg43> Hi
<msg43> Ok
<sazwerx> londonboi2k3, tell me the steps please..
<gfxstyler> msg43: hi
<spongeboblamepan> By my network you mean internet right?
<trappist> Marlun: bigger is not always better with swap
<Marlun> gfxstyler: 1024
<ColdWind> your xorg.conf is configured automatically
<msg43> I'm back in regulare mode
<londonboi2k3> sazwerx, have you enabled terminal services?
<ColdWind> yeah
<msg43> gfxstyler I have no clue whats wrong
<msg43> it I see the nvidia logo screen
<gfxstyler> Marlun: 512 should be enough, the swap is used when your ram gets full
<Marlun> trappist: thats why I'm asking :)
<mustard5> _hello_, lots to read :)  still reading....
<sazwerx> londonboi2k3, terminal services where? ubuntu?
<ColdWind> all you need is the server base installation and the xubuntu-desktop packet
<greenpenguin13> fonts folder anyone?
<Marlun> gfxstyler: ok, thanks :)
<ColdWind> hey, anyone know how to make gnome panel's menu transparent?
<psychocat> barry5: i would assume is somewhere in your home directory
<gfxstyler> ColdWind: rightclick on it, then properties
<londonboi2k3> sazwerx, have pvt you if thats ok
<trappist> Marlun: if you have 512mb ram I would do 1024mb of swap
<rebo> psychocat thanks very much for your help but none of them are working :(
<gfxstyler> ColdWind: choose solid color and move the slider
<rebo> i think i might just re install everything
<barry5> psychocat, me too, looking around in ~/.gnome2 atm
<tcmjr> Where should I go to update my ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 ?
<Marlun> trappist: I have 1024 in ram and gfxstyler told me to have 512, not the other way around ;P
<_hello_> mustard5, thanks
<gfxstyler> tcmjr: change every hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<trappist> gfxstyler: sorry didn't know you had a gig.  are you running a himem kernel?
<somerville32> Whats better?
<somerville32> gdm or kdm?
<psychocat> rebo: did you try commenting out all you had and just having those plus the entries for ubuntu?
<trappist> somerville32: matter of preference
<gfxstyler> trappist: i dont have a gig :D Marlun has a gig
<trappist> dang it
<barry5> somerville32, flame war alert ? (gdm imo)
<rebo> no would it of made a difference :o ?
<trappist> Marlun: sorry didn't know you had a gig.  are you running a himem kernel?
<Cryptid> somerville32, gdm
<gfxstyler> trappist: high mem is for > 4gb thoguh
<trappist> gfxstyler: no.
<somerville32> Which one looks the best? :)
<tcmjr> gfxstyler, thanks
<psychocat> rebo: worth a shot.  just comment the windows stuff except the stuff you just added.
<ColdWind> gfxstyler: I'm going to try it, thanks
<rebo> The IDE is currently booting first
<rebo> SATA 2nd
<Marlun> trappist: lol, stop confusing people :P
<psychocat> rebo: ok so it all should be (hd1,something)
<Marlun> trappist: I don't even know what a himem kernel is :)
<trappist> gfxstyler: linux will only use something like 800mb unless you use a himem kernel
<ColdWind> gfxstyler, I don't mean the gnome panel (the bar) I mean the Gnome menu
<psychocat> rebo: can you reply with your whole menu.lst in the forum?
<gfxstyler> trappist: when you configure the kernel the highmem option lowest value is 4gb i think, or we dont talk about the same thing
<trappist> Marlun: you aren't taking full advantage of your gig of ram unless you're using a kernel that recognizes it all
<msg43> why doesn't ubuntu have xorgconf
<rebo> sure psychocat
<gfxstyler> ColdWind: sorry i misunderstood you
<trappist> gfxstyler: there's 16gb, 4gb, and no.  if no, you only get about 800mb
<Marlun> trappist: I've used only windows up till resently :)
<Pegasos989> I'm having a slight problem. Every time I try to open synaptic package mager, it closes automatically immediately. :/
<Nei> why can't I add nfs mounts with nautilus?
<mustard5> _hello_, well I find it pretty confusing to read, but I am thinking its telling you that it is a 537 chipset
<barry5> msg43, /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<gfxstyler> trappist: thanks, didnt know that
<msg43> barry5 yeah there is an tool that can configure xorg
<msg43> that included with xorg
<mustard5> _hello_, there may be drivers on the Intel site...
<gfxstyler> trappist: damn, just compiled a "perfect" kernel a few days ago
<tcmjr> gfxstyler, after I do that how to update ?
<barry5> Pegasos989, open it up via teminal and see what error it outputs
<trappist> gfxstyler: the 4gb option lets you use UP TO 4gb, the 16gb up to 16.
<gfxstyler> tcmjr: type "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tcmjr> gfxstyler, tks
<ghostdog> I need a hand setting up ltsp server
<drcode> hi all
<barry5> msg43, try: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<drcode> how I can update evoltion ver
<rebo> what i cant figure out is, if NTLDR is there and grub is there where are they residing ?
<rebo> both in the MBR ?
<drcode> I try apt-get install evo. but it say its the last
<ghostdog> the client computer does see the pxe server but I get error 1
<trappist> ghostdog: might be worth seeing if #ltsp is still active
<ghostdog> file not found
<drcode> and in the web site it is not
<cafuego> rebo: No, there can be only one (like in highlander) in the MBR
<ghostdog> trappist, thanks
<cafuego> rebo: Which one shows first at bootup?
<headdown> hello...I am not able to configure my thunderbird to send mails...its always asking me for the password and then doing nothing...
<Pegasos989> barry5, (synaptic:10222): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, (synaptic:10222): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<rebo> grub, but then i can select ntldr from grub
<rebo> does that mean ones on the other harddisk?
<cafuego> rebo: Ok, that means GRUB is in the MBR and NTLDR is in the partition boot record.
<rebo> ah
<Pegasos989> it also says Vylvirhe but I have no idea how to say that in english
<rebo> partition boot record
<rebo> ok
<rebo> i think this install is well borked up
<rebo> i might just start again:D
<cafuego> rebo: No, that's absolutely fine.
<mustard5> _hello_, I'm just going over the 537EP drivers at the Intel website...trying to work out which ones might be best to download and try
<_hello_> mustard5, I was confused too but I saw the line..
<rebo> in theory yes cafuego, its just borked;D
<cafuego> rebo: Do you want them to be the other way around?
<_hello_> rom archives, the soft modem codec type of 1028:1000 is: INTEL537EP
<psychocat> cafuego: he should be able to boot all of the os's without having to call up the NTLDR right?
<rebo> Im happy with grub, just XP wont boot from it
<rebo> yeah i dont even want to use that NTLDR thing
<shadikka> oh, is that why my XP works no more -.- It worked previously!
<cafuego> psychocat: No, the way to boot XP from grub is *via* that bootstrap-to-ntldr process.
<_hello_> with google I found that link
<_hello_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=713012d4af41105377ad466b8b1279f7&t=36762
<rebo> oh
<cafuego> rebo: Nono, that's the way it works :-)
<rebo> hmm
<cafuego> rebo: Now what you can do is snapshot the MBR (grub) in a 512 byte files and add *that* back into the ntldr menu, so you can flip from grub to ntldr to grub to ntldr to grub ...
<rebo> heh thats a bit sneaky
<cafuego> Not instantly useful, but there ya go.
<shadikka> o.O
<spongeboblamepan> can someone help me with installing xfce from base
<mustard5> _hello_, looking at link now.. (keep putting my nick in front of your message in irc, plz.  Or I lose you in the chat :) )
<psychocat> cafuego: thanks
<spongeboblamepan> how woudl i go about doing this?
<rebo> anyway
<navarone> woot@getting nickserv to work
<rebo> even if we do it this ntldr way that still doesnt fix the XP issue :/
<spongeboblamepan> Coldwind showed me how but he didnt tell me how to configure my network in server
<cafuego> rebo: XP itself won't boot?
<mustard5> _hello_, hmmm looks like a good guide...just reading it further...
<rebo> x64 boots from NTLDR but XP doesnt
<rebo> both were working before i installed ubunutu
<msg431> I"ve given up on ubuntu :(
<cafuego> Did you move its partition at all?
<navarone> rebo> is someone trying to use ntldr as bootmanager?
<psychocat> rebo: paste the link to the pastebin entry so that cafuego can take a look
<rebo> i had 38 gigs of free space after i installed x64 then XP
<rebo> i installed ubuntu into that
<rebo> http://pastebin.ca/29670
<rebo> everything apart from the first one is my ham fisted attempt to get it to work
* cafuego must warn you it's 5:30am and he cannot be held accountable for non-ideal anders to solutions.
<cafuego> ... or even speakling to the right channel...
<navarone> or answers...lol
<rebo> the first one loads NTLDR, but xp dont work from that x64 does though
<witless> is there a way to save all the contents of a folder in a web browser to local disk?
<rebo> heh no problem cafuego
<psychocat> cafuego: he has all three os's in one sata drive that's booting second to an ide drive
<witless> (through the gnome desktop_
<rebo> lol
<rebo> i know its well messed up
<BooZee> Help on IPv6 ??
<rebo> i think all the boot stuff needs to be on the sata
<rebo> as the IDE was only ment to be some extra storage not contain the boot stuff
<rebo> :D its a mess
<cafuego> rebo: The sata drive is C: as far as Windiows is concerned? Was XP on the ide to begin with?
<londonboi2k3> Anyone round here using Dapper?
<drcode> btw:where konquest store his bookmark?
<rebo> no the IDE appeard as C
<rebo> the sata was E + F lol
<cafuego> Still does?
<cafuego> Ok, so they were swapped...
<rebo> and nothing was on the IDE at all
<navarone> rebo> have you or anyone helping looked at this site http://enterprise.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/02/16/191205   <--  I don't know if that is of interest
<cafuego> So previously windows XP ran off E: and was happy?
<spongeboblamepan> can someone help me
<navarone> oops...wait that gives error
<rebo> or F, cant remember 100%
<rebo> but yeah
<mustard5> _hello_, it looks like you are going to need some help with compiling the drivers..I can think of one step thats not included in the how to that would make life easier
<cafuego> cool.
<rebo> XP and x64 were happy as dandy
<rebo> but all this points to the boot stuff being on the IDE doesnt it?
<rebo> this is really bad i think
<londonboi2k3> spongeboblamepan, dont ask for help just ask your qestion
<cafuego> And Linux is on IDE now? (C:?)
<rebo> no everything is on the sata
<rebo> the ide just contains some backup files from my other machien
<cafuego> Did you plonk Linux after Windows?
<rebo> yeppers
<spongeboblamepan> I want to install ubuntu base system without gnome
<cafuego> Cool. So which aprtition contains what now?
<rebo> x64 then XP then linux
<spongeboblamepan> i want to use xfce instead
<cafuego> sad1, sda2, sad3?
<londonboi2k3> spongeboblamepan, at boot time use server
<spongeboblamepan> i know how to do it simply stype sudo apt-get xubuntudesktop
<spongeboblamepan> but then i heard you have to setup network
<cafuego> spongeboblamepan: Install the 'server' install from the CD. Then add 'xubuntu-desktop'
<spongeboblamepan> how do i setup my network
<spongeboblamepan> ?
<rebo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=506933#post506933
<cafuego> spongeboblamepan: The server install should have asked for the network stuff.
<rebo> i got the fdsik stuff there
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: so that means i dont have to do any network setting up>?
<rebo> maybe if i remove the IDE drive, system restore fix the MBR on the sata
<cafuego> spongeboblamepan: As far as I'm aware, indeed.
<rebo> with XP disk
<rebo> then install grub with ubuntu disk
<rebo> would that work ?
<headdown> got this error msg on my mailserver: Nov 20 19:23:38 sbmp sendmail[21575] : jAKINZEX021575: chello062178150071.7.14.vie.surfer.at [62.178.150.71]  did not issue MAIL/EXPN/VRFY/ETRN during connection to stdin
<cafuego> rebo: sda4 is yer extended partition?
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: alright imma try to install server now
<spongeboblamepan> thanx
<headdown> does this help?
<HellDragon> http://el.c.la
<headdown> i just cant send mails
<rebo> hmmm i always get extended and primary partitions confused:(
<rebo> i dont know sorry cafuego
<cafuego> rebo: Um, logical I mean.
<_hello_> mustard5, which step ??
<cafuego> rebo: sda4 is the one that is the container for sda5 through 7? Or is there no sda4...
<rebo> oh
<headdown> no one an idea why SMTP via thunderbird doesnt work?
<rebo> yes it might just be
<cafuego> ok.
<Pegasos989> What would be a good program for burning a cd from .ISO file?
<gfxstyler> Pegasos989: k3b for example
<gfxstyler> Pegasos989: or gnomebaker
<cafuego> Have you tried the grub stuff without mapping? Just install an MBR (but nothing else) on IDE?
<Pegasos989> thanks, gfxstyler
<mustard5> _hello_, well when compiling I think you you can change the command 'make install' to checkinstall and it will create a deb package to install it, so that you can easily uninstall
<rebo> cafuego thank you very much for your help but i think im going to re install everything
<cafuego> Pegasos989: Right-click the ISO in Gnome, then select 'Burn to disc...'
<rebo> as it shouldnt be on the IDE at all
<rebo> you've helped alot but i dont want to waste your time anymore
<rebo> ill remove the IDE
<cafuego> rebo: Nono, ia32 is a bit crappy that way, it needs the MBR to be on the first disk.
<_hello_> mustard5, maybe your right, the terminal tells me "Current running kernel is: 2.6.12-9-386
<_hello_>      /lib/modules...   autoconf.h does not exist       please install kernel source"
<rebo> then once everything is working
<Pegasos989> cafuego, there is a feature like that? 1337
<rebo> ill put the IDE back in
<witless> wonder if i should have encoded all my music in ogg q=10 ...
<mustard5> _hello_, thats one problem I see with it...secondly I don't like the way he gets a root terminal in the how to
<rebo> that will ensure theMBR is all on the first disk yeah ?>
<cafuego> rebo: *if* you remove that ide drive put it bac k later, windows is going to have a hissy-fit coz the drive letters will change.
<mustard5> _hello_, and also he has included some other steps..so its an incomplete tutorial atm
<rebo> why though cafuego ?
<gfxstyler> why the hell im getting called by +3311 every 5 minutes? lol
<rebo> wont it treat it as just "another drive"
<cafuego> rebo: Becaude windows is a badly designed POS ;-)
<rebo> haha
<mustard5> _hello_, any chance you can join #kubuntu-offtopic ?  This channel is moving too fast for me to keep up
<rebo> you might be right there
<cafuego> rebo: *unless* you make sure that when the IDE drive is plugged on, the *bios* sees is as second drive.
<rebo> yeah ill make sure of that
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: i forgot to ask
<cafuego> rebo: *if* it all used to work fine, all you need to do is have grub in the MBR on ide, with the right file (no mapping/hiding) poiting at disk 2.
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: once i sudo apt-get xubuntudesktop what do i do after that?
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: reboot?
<ClayG> can't you just logout?
<rebo> yeah but i at some point intend to remove the IDE and give it to someone else
<cafuego> spongeboblamepan: 'xubuntu-desktop'. When that's done, you can type 'startx'.
<rebo> so i cant be having the system spread over 2 drives
<rebo> or at least those 2 drives
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: ok so... so everytime i boot up from now on i have to type startx?
<cafuego> rebo: Well, when you do that E: will become C: and it'll be all bad.
<rebo> yeah thats why im gonna reinstall
<cafuego> spongeboblamepan: Unless you also install 'gdm', in which case it will give you  anice login screen.
<rebo> after i take the drive out
<cafuego> rebo: *nod* Just make sure the way the bios lists 'em will allow for that without *another* reinstall later.
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: how do i get gdm?
<rebo> ok will do, thank you
<Marlun> I've just installed a server-installation of ubuntu, can I somehow get a description of what all the colors mean when I list files?
<cafuego> spongeboblamepan: sudo apt-get install gdm (and you can get nice xfce themes for gdm too)
<linuxboy> is gplflash in ubuntu?
<spongeboblamepan> ok cool
<cafuego> linuxboy: yes
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: so once i get gdm i dont have to boot into command line adn type startx?
<linuxboy> cafuego: where?
<cafuego> spongeboblamepan: Nope, though you may need to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' (just once)
<cafuego> !info gplflash
<Determinist> anyone here that has managed to make a notifications desklet run successfully with gdesklets? i manage to run the desklet, but it just wont display the notifications
<cafuego> linuxboy: Ok, fine, so it's not :-P
<linuxboy> cafuego: :P
<cafuego> linuxboy: hold on
<linuxboy> cafuego: I also thought it was. But I can't find it
<cafuego> linuxboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-7f415bb22e9ee34e1e0fbc9d2b56f17ec18475f4
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: so... when i run that what will happen?
<cafuego> Except $MORON on the wiki seems to have trashed my checkinstall gplflash solution.
<cafuego> spongeboblamepan: It will bring you rhe gdm login screen
<linuxboy> cafuego: aaaah. so it isn't ;)
<jcole> where's a good place to go on making my own .debs from source and/or binay packages?
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: so when i run that once i wont have to boot into command line constantly?
<cafuego> linuxboy: So, with that wiki stuff, rather that running 'sudo make install', run 'sudo checkinstall' (that will generate a gplflash.deb)
<navarone> linuxboy...i have thread you may be interested in..mentions gplflash   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21427.html
<cafuego> linuxboy: You will need to apt-get install checkinstall
<ClayG> anyone here running squid or stunnel?
<cafuego> spongeboblamepan: Indeed. After the nextr eboot, it will come up with the gdm login windows by default.
<spongeboblamepan> ok cool
<spongeboblamepan> imma try it now
<beef_sprocket> is courier-webadmin not accessible through webmin?
<spongeboblamepan> cafuego: any last words before i try it?
<spongeboblamepan> ok im off to do it now
<cafuego> beef_sprocket: Nope.
<cafuego> beef_sprocket: That has its own interface through sqwebmail afaik.
<beef_sprocket> how to access it then? specific url on localhost?
<beef_sprocket> ah
<freeemanen> How do see that changes that happens in dapper drake?
<Excalibor> greetings
<Excalibor> please, some help: I'm trying to setup a new printer (I didn't have one before), but I cannot find which cups program to use?
<beef_sprocket> cafuego: how to access sqwebmail then?
<cafuego> beef_sprocket: install it, configure it, log into it
<_null> Anyone using NetworkManager in here?
<beef_sprocket> I'm doing this through an ssh connection to another box..
<_jason> Excalibor, you best bet is http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<tcmjr> is it safe to upgrade 5.04 to 5.10 or should I do a fresh install of 5.10 ?
<somerville32> It is save to upgrade
<somerville32> I did it and had excellent results
<Excalibor> _jason, thanks, I'll check there
<tcmjr> somerville32, synaptic or apt-get ?
<Marlun> When doing a server install, do I need to install things like soundcard/video drivers myself later when I want to install gnome?
<somerville32> You must use apt-get
<somerville32> Well, you might be able to use synaptic
<somerville32> But the gnome update manager said it couldn't do it and I had to use apt-get
<somerville32> so I just used apt-get
<tcmjr> ok
<_jason> ubotu, tell tcmjr about breezy
<sudhir> hi I tried #alien -i file.rpm
<sudhir> but cant see its deb file :(
<sudhir> did I missed any setting
<B_166-ER-X> haha
<B_166-ER-X> xkill just freezed..
<tcmjr> tks
<B_166-ER-X> how funny
<sudhir> any yahoo chantut client for ubu
<B_166-ER-X> how do i kill a  a frozen xkill window ?
<tehidiot> when making an ISO out of files w/ mkisofs is there a command to compress it? because 7.8gb is too big
<beef_sprocket> does anyone have cedega setup on amd64 chroot that can give me a hand?
* cujo_7 is away: I'm busy
<dell500> does anyone her eknow how to completely restore the ipod?
<willert> Hi, I am using Dapper (I know, thats my fault *g*) and since a few days my emacs21 fails to start in X-mode. The error message is <Undefined color: "#000000 "> I've since tried to downgrade every dependency of emacs, move all config-files away, grepped in all elisp files after suspicious commands, but to no avail. Can anyone help me to restore the one treu editor?
<B_166-ER-X> my call would say ; stick with breezy... but then, you know it ..
<pixelmonkey> I just upgraded from hoary to breezy, and Nautilus has no icons for folders.  is this a common problem?
<Nezzari> Would someone please help me enable 3D acceleration? I can't seem to get it working. I have an Nvidia 6600GT card on Ubuntu 5.10 (64 bit)
<willert> pixelmonkey: Try to reset your desktop theme
<Avikar> how do i set up a duale boot with a xp system... installing the linux on a third drive patition?
<B_166-ER-X> Nezzari : jsut go get the new drivers..
<B_166-ER-X> my nvidia driver update was like ,32 megs...worth it ..
<Nezzari> B_166-ER-X: I got the new drivers, 3d acceleration sin't enabled
<Nezzari> isn't*
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<Nezzari> B_166-ER-X: I followed the ubuntu tutorial (the apt-get install nvidia-gtx thing)
<B_166-ER-X> ok then, i dont know... it worked for me  whitout problem, so :| cant help ya
<B_166-ER-X> yeap, followed this too
<ghb> Does anyone know how to install Java Development Kit 1.5?
<Nezzari> I tried to compile the ones from Nvidia, but I got an error
<JRlinux> How do I include myself as user of /dev/cdrom ?
<blanky> guys does ubuntu have those scripts hwere it burns your whole system into an ISO so you can create a live cd from it?
<B_166-ER-X> there is 2 way to install the nvidia drivers : follow the tutorial, or the nvidia site
<pixelmonkey> willert, thanks, that fixed it
<Nezzari> B_166-ER-X: I tried both ways
<B_166-ER-X> urgh :\
<willert> pixelmonkey: np
<majyk> is there a package for lighttpd? I can't seem to find one.
<Nezzari> I got a kernel-source / kernel-header error when I tried to compile my drivers
<Nezzari> but I'm pretty sure I have them
<pixelmonkey> wow, did GTK+ get snappier in breezy?  Stuff feels a lot faster.
<stdoubt> yoohoo - is there a "DVD playback guru" in the house?
<Iam8up> dvd r0x0r
<khermans_> what files are the Application menu entries stored in?
<stdoubt> Iam8up: yeah I like dvds too - wish i could play one
<khermans_> you used to be able to say something like "applications:///"
<khermans_> in nautilus
<Iam8up> media player classic and videolan should be fine
<Iam8up> videolan is my favorite
<khermans_> vlc is great
<selinium> stdoubt: what is the p;roblem?
<Iam8up> winamp or videolan - everything else can die
<khermans_> Anyone know where the .desktop entries are for things in the Applications -> Programming menu?
<Avikar> can some one help me with ainstall problem?
<stdoubt> khermans_: try applications:/// in konqueror
<khermans_> stdoubt, i dont use knoqueror
<stdoubt> oops nm ;] 
<khermans_> lol
<stdoubt> selinium: if you feel willing to help could you check my post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=507037#post507037
<selinium> stdoubt, looking...
<stdoubt> warning: it's a mystery
<sudhir> any yahoo chat client for ubu
<blanky> ...gaim...
<blanky> actually
<blanky> I think they give yahoo for linux for download
<blanky> if I'm not mistaken, so is AIM
<sudhir> not yahoo messenger
<Sedge> what was the link for restricted formats?
<stdoubt> selinium: thx for looking, it almost seems like a SONY DRM infection.......
<blanky> I guess they used to then
<Elektrochelovek> !dsl
<ubotu> somebody said dsl was see pppoe, or damn small linux ( http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ )
<Sedge> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<majyk> is there a planned backport of lighttpd?
<sudhir> any yahoo chat client for ubu , not messenger
<Elektrochelovek> !pppoe
<ubotu> rumour has it, pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<mla> Hello
<stdoubt> heyhey
<khermans_> Nobody knows where the Applications menu files are?!?!?
<selinium> stdoubt, Wow, I have no idea! You culd try in #linux if you cant get any help here  :)
<sudhir> hi I tried #alien -i file.rpm
<sudhir> but cant see its deb file :(
<stdoubt> selinium: k -thx for looking
<mla> Where I can find xorg config for an alps touchpad ?
<selinium> khermans_, In what sense what do you want to do>
<selinium> ?
<khermans_> mla, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<khermans_> selinium, I want to manually edit the entry rather than use the Menu Editor
<selinium> khermans_, ome mo...
<khermans_> ?
<mla> khermans_, yes I know :D
<selinium> khermans_, one moment
<khermans_> thx
<Sedge> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mla> but where I can find the config to configure alps touchpad in my xorg.conf
<mla> all alps touchpad have the same config ?
<selinium> khermans_, THey are kept in /usr/share/applications/    open one up, and you can workout the rest... :)
<khermans_> selinium, i just noticed it there
<khermans_> thnks dude
<selinium> khermans_, No problems
<selinium> :)
<pixelmonkey> I have another issue--I just upgraded to breezy and now CTRL+ALT+F{1,2,...6} don't work for switching between virtual terminals from Xorg
<nalar> hi there i would like to know how firestarter can work well with samba since I've been trying to apply the policy with the inbound connection but none seems to be working..(I've been googling so far no solution)..any help would be great
<khermans_> mla, what do you need to configure?
<khermans_> is your touchpad not working?
<mla> the vertical scroll
<khermans_> mla, that is a common problem -- of which there is no simple soluton
<mla> yes, I understand
<khermans_> mla, many people complain that there is no auto-setup of touchpad "scroll areas"
<khermans_> mla, anyways -- you need to define an area for your touchpad that is sensitive to scrolling
<mla> but I'ld like to know where I can find the value ?
<mla> or where I can get this value
<khermans_> mla, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowto?highlight=%28touchpad%29
<mla> thanks
<khermans_> mla, i think they are VerticalScrollDelta and HorizontalScrollDelta
<mla> yes
<AlexGanache> Can someone assist me?
<AlexGanache> I am sorry, that was stupid to ask.
<AlexGanache> ill get on with my question.
<selinium> AlexGanache, we wil try!
<dell500> lol
<AlexGanache> When I try and boot to the CD on my mac, it gives me a open firmware error of some sort.
<stdoubt> AlexGanache: you sure the CD is for PPC and not x86?
<AlexGanache> yep.  Well unless when they shipped it they were stupid.. .lol
<bulio|Lap> how can I run a live cd without changing PC boot order?
<n0dl> cafuego: eep! help! for somereason when i try to run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop it says there is no package like that
<stdoubt> AlexGanache 'stupid' does happen alot...
<AlexGanache> lol
<n0dl> does anyone know the package for openbox?
<AlexGanache> I will go and restart, then I will come back with the error ok?
<jareth_> n0dl: try openbox
<n0dl> cafuego: are you there?
<cycom> hey, I'm trying to mount a FAT32 partition so that my normal user can read and write to it.  I've got it set up to mount automatically through my /etc/fstab, but when I try to write to that folder, I get permission denied.  I then have to unmount it with sudo and remount it with my regular user for it to work.  How do I fix this
<khermans_> mla, after talking with you -- i just realized mine works by default without these options!  Only the vertical scrolling works, but  dont even care about horizontal scrolling -- thanks for reminding me to check -- wow Ubuntu surprised me again!!!
<n0dl> can anyone tell me how to install xfce from the base system?
<n0dl> or better yet how to install openbox from base system?
<Marlun> how come "help > less" is not working? Should I not get the output of help int o less?
<khermans_> n0dl, you know there is a distribution of Ubuntu called Xubuntu with XFCE4 by default?
<jareth_> n0dl: do apt-get install openbox
<n0dl> jareth_: ok ill try
<n0dl> brb
<jareth_> n0dl: oki :)
<johndarkhorse> Marlun: use a pipe "help|less
<stdoubt> cycom: can you post the device's line from your fstab?
<jareth_> n0dl: for themes openbox-themes
<cycom> stdoubt: if you like.
<Marlun> johndarkhorse: ah! thanks :)
<cycom> stdoubt: /dev/sda5       /media/share    vfat    defaults,users  0       0
<cycom> stdoubt: I think I got it
<cycom> throw it a uid/gid and it should work
<stdoubt> cycom: try adding     "exec,umask=000"   to the options section of that line and remove the word 'defaults'
<stdoubt> ahh k
<cycom> stdoubt: I'll try both
<stdoubt> cycom: back up the file 1st ;] 
<dino-> how do i install nvidia drivers the -proper- way? ive seen 4 different guides, some is easy to understand but still dont work for me... can anyone guide me through this in private?
<somerville32> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Seen those yet?
<Avikar> is some one here able to help with a install issue? . . . . please
<somerville32> State your issue
<stdoubt> dino: the thing about Linux is there's not neccesarily a "proper" way......it lets you do one thing many ways - whatever works for the distro
<dino-> somerville32: actually yeah...
<somerville32> It should work dino
<somerville32> What issues do you run into?
<stdoubt> dino, start with whatever looks simplest and go from there
<dino-> im a noobie... just reinstalled my ubuntu, it crashed when i was trying to install nvidia drivers on my own... just need some one to guide me through this so i dont fuck up again... :p
<somerville32> dino: I've never installed nvidia drivers before
<stdoubt> dino: if by "crash" you mean X didn't start when you rebooted? that don't mean it's fucked ;] 
<Avikar> i installed ubuntu or a 3rd partition of a sata drive.. attempting to set up a dual boot with my crrent Win XP.. it has installed as far as i can tell completely...now how ever when it reboots it Freezes or tells me portions are loading to fast and will be haulted for five minutes
<stdoubt> dino: just probably means you need to change something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<somerville32> Avikar: Wow... Say that again
<dino-> seriously, if this is so simple, please just msg me ;/ been stuck with this for a long time, getting pretty fucked in my head by all the errors and thinking.. i got a clean ubuntu installed, and its safest if i dont do anything on my own, whatever the guide says :p
<stdoubt> dino: you know how to change sources.list?
<Avikar> umm... yeah.. its realy odd. i asume i have not installed properly or missed a setting  required for it to work.. the problem is, i have no idea what it is
<dino-> stdoubt: no, i dont know linux at all.... :)
<stdoubt> dino: oh my --well, you need to learn to use "apt-get" or at least "adept"
<stdoubt> dino: FWIW, my nvidia 3d started working after installing 2 things:     nvidia-glx    and        nvidia-kernel-common
<sambagirl> i just do this apt-get install ardour
<sambagirl> and it starts and then says cannot find it
<sambagirl> i dont understand?
<dino-> staaka: i got pci-e, any differnt from agp?
<dino-> stdoubt i mean
<stdoubt> dino: then you need to edit   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   so it refers to "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<stdoubt> dino: then restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<AlexGanache> So I found out the error message of the open firmware
<kassah__> I just installed php and mysql in that order...
<kassah__> however php diddn't have the mysql config option enabled
<kassah__> is there a way to fix that?
<Phuzion> php.ini
<Phuzion> in /etc/php4
<kassah__> that'll change the ./confugure optinos?
<Phuzion> Yes
<kassah__> neat
<Phuzion> You'll have to edit some parts of the file.
<Phuzion> Lemme see where you'll have to look.
<sambagirl> is adour included in ubuntu?
* kassah__ is browsing the file now
<bimberi> kassah__: There's some info here which might help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Avikar> is there a online instruction manual for setting up and  instaling ubuntu
<benplaut> !wiki
<Phuzion> I was just going to suggest the wiki
<benplaut> hold the chease, i'll brb
<kassah__> nice!
* kassah__ bookmarks
<AlexGanache> Am I the only one that is getting this weird memory error.
<Phuzion> What one?
<kassah__> so... does anyone have a IBM T40 Thinkpad by chance that knows how to get the modem working?
<Elsan> Has anyone hero successfully installed VMWare on 5.10?
<kassah__> that would make my prep complete for going into the middle of nowhere
<bimberi> Avikar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Phuzion> AlexGanache, what is the error message you're getting?
<vbgunz> hello all, doess anyone know how to GPG sign all files in a directory with one swoop? Seahorse and Nautilus crash when I do it through the GUI and trying to figure it out on the command line is frustrating... I cannot find the wildcard option ... Anyone know how to sign all files in a given directory?
<Phuzion> vbgunz, try -r
<Phuzion> recursive
<vbgunz> Phuzion: yeah, good idea, thanks, will try that now!
<Phuzion> Not sure that it will work, but it works with RM amd MV, so it might work on other programs too.
<n0dl> how do install openbox from the base system
<vbgunz> Phuzion: sorry, -are is reserved with GPG for "recipients" :(
<AlexGanache> On my mac, it wont load because I get a memory error n open firmware
<n0dl> how do i install openbox from the base system?
<Phuzion> n0dl, don't repeat your question, wait for someone to answer it.
<vbgunz> what the heck... I cannot do a dashletterR... it comes out dashARE... why?
<MikeStyle> hey guys how do i install w32 codecs, its not showing up in synaptic..?
<jareth_> n0dl: do apt-get install openbox
<Phuzion> Did you do "-R" or "-r"?
<jareth_> n0dl: what happens?
<beef_sprocket> MikeStyle: do you have universe and multiverse repositories?
<kassah__> biberi: when following hte Wiki... I get
<n0dl> jareth: i did that and i get some error telling me the package doesnt work
<vbgunz> Phuzion: I did -are
<kassah__> E: Couldn't find package php4-mysql
<vbgunz> :(
<MikeStyle> beef_sprocket, i have no idea, how would i add them?
<Phuzion> Try -r
<jareth_> n0dl: what error?
<Phuzion> or -R
<Phuzion> n0dl:  sudo apt-get install openbox
<beef_sprocket> you can either change them through synaptic or gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<smo> vbgunz: most likely spelling correction in your client.  I believe xchat corrects 'r' and 'u' by default?
<n0dl> Phuzion: i do and it tells me that the package doesnt exsist!
<vbgunz> Phuzion: thanks but no go, both are reserved for recipient :(
<Phuzion> Alright, I just did it, and it works.
<vbgunz> smo... thats an educated guess and better than mine :)
<jareth_> n0dl: sudo apt-cache openbox
<jareth_> n0dl: sudo apt-cache search openbox
<n0dl> ok
<jareth_> n0dl: sorry
<n0dl> ok
<n0dl> let me try
<n0dl> brb
<vbgunz> -r
<bimberi> kassah__: it should be in there - in the universe repository
<beef_sprocket> MikeStyle: see how it works?
<vbgunz> smo, thanks! hahaha
<kassah__> bimberi, ahh... I don't have universe
<selinium> kassah__, What is the problem/
<selinium> ?
<vbgunz> Phuzion: you just did it? You signed a directory filled with files recursively using GPG?
<MikeStyle> beef_sprocket...not really
<kassah__> selinium, there is no mysql.so on my machine
<jareth_> n0dl: and?
<n0dl> jareth_: it didnt work
<n0dl> nothing came up
<selinium> kassah, have you got any strange repos on your machine?
<selinium> kassah_, have you got any strange repos on your machine?
<Phuzion> vbgunz:  --multifile
<jareth_> n0ndl: activate universe and multiverse in tour repos
<kassah__> default without universe
<kassah__> just added universe now
<n0dl> how do i activate that
<selinium> ok
<n0dl> im in the base so i can exactly open synaptic
<foampeace> hi
<foampeace> how do i mount an iso?
<Phuzion> To emulate a CD/DVD drive?
<kassah__> yep... the module is in the universe repository
<jareth_> n0ndl: System : Administration: Synaptic
<cy_> hello
<vbgunz> Phuzion: the return was: --sign does not yet work with --multifile :( I guess it isn't possible to recursively sign all files in a dir huh?
<cy_> does ubuntu come with a default root password ? cant be ? .. you must set it at the installation ?
<selinium> n0dl, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 -O /etc/apt/sorces.list     in a term
<Phuzion> foampeace:  mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<n0dl> sleinium: i type taht whole thing out?
<Phuzion> cy_  everything root on Ubuntu is done through Sudo
<n0dl> in one command line?
<selinium> n0dl, You using breezy ?
<Avikar> i am useing ver 5.04 what partition format should i use to install on?
<n0dl> yes
<cy_> Phuzion; so every user has root rights ? .....
<jareth_> n0ndl: cpoy it in terminal
<selinium> Then yes
<Phuzion> Avikar, it's up to you, but I'd suggest EXT2
<foampeace> Phuzion: thanks
<cy_> Phuzion; a buddy of mine does not know the root password.... dont you set that when you install ubuntu ?
<Phuzion> No
<Phuzion> You don't.
<Avikar> ok i got that part rite then
<mjr> Avikar, ext3 if you don't have a spesific reason not to
<smo> cy_: only those listed in /etc/sudoers (by default, the only the user created during install)
<Phuzion> You set the main user's part
<Phuzion> password*
<n0dl> selenium can you type that command again
<n0dl> im using irssi
<n0dl> and i cant scroll up
<Phuzion> cy_: No, not every user has root rights.
<cy_> smo; without password prompting within sudo ?
<selinium> n0dl,  >     sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 -O /etc/apt/sorces.list   <  in a term
<jareth_> n0dl: shift page up
<selinium> n0dl, the bit inbetween  >  <
<smo> cy_: they're prompted for their _own_ password (not a root password), but it's not every user .. just those listed there
<n0dl> sleinium: ok imma try it now
<Phuzion> It is possible to make root an actual user that you can log in with, but it isn't recommended.
<selinium> n0dl, :)
<selinium> damn...
<selinium> typo in last sources.list
<Phuzion> Fix it :-)
<selinium> i cnat n0dl has left..
<Phuzion> Oh.
<tehidiot> I have a 7.8gb iso file that I want to burn to a 4.7gb dvd, is it possible?
<selinium> will wiat and fix.. :)
<tehidiot> the files that are in the iso are ripped from a dvd to begin with
<selinium> tehidiot, nope
<Phuzion> tehidiot:  Not without defying the laws of mathematics.
<tehidiot> selinium why not?
<Greensky> I'm trying to run amarok using alsa so I can duplex sounds, but sound skips when I do that, does anyone have any idea how I might be able to fix that?
<n0dl> ok i did the command now what?
<tehidiot> Everytime I rip a DVD it comes out to be 7.8gb, but in windows its only 4gbs
<selinium> tehidiot, bacause the DVD manufacurers have access to larger DVD formats than us mere moprtals
<smo> tehidiot: the hole needs to be atleast as big as the peg, else you're just gonna make a lot of noise. (note that not all DVD are 4.7Gb .. dual layer will give you 8.something however)
<selinium> s/moprtals/mortals
<Phuzion> selinium:  not true
<n0dl> selinium: now what?
<Phuzion> You can buy a dual-layer burner
<tehidiot> smo, its not a duallayer dvd though
<tehidiot> its a regular dvd
<tehidiot> and i have a dual layer burner.
<selinium> n0dl
<n0dl> selinium: yeah?
<tehidiot> Its a regular DVD when I rip in linux its 7.8gb, in windows its 4gb
<Phuzion> Sure you're using the same ripping method?
<selinium> n0dl, Right first the command you used had a typo at the end... Can we pm?
<tehidiot> no I am not sure.
<rockz> my amarok dont open... see the error when i run amarok in terminal: http://ubuntu.linuxval.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1804
<tehidiot> In windows I'm using DVDShrink, in linux im using vobcopy
<n0dl> seliniumL oh crap
<n0dl> selinium: go ahead and pm
<selinium> n0dl, no problem at all!
<stpere> DVDShrink : that name imply some shrinking, no?
<smo> tehidiot.  shrink and copy are verbs.  Take a guess at why one gives a larger result than the other?
<tehidiot> I know that.
<tehidiot> can I shrink in linux though.
<Phuzion> tehidiot, I'm assuming that your Windows program is compressing it somehow.
<tehidiot> i'd assume that also.
<tehidiot> now what should I do -_-
<stpere> tehidiot, it's probably removing the sound tracks it doesn't (other langages)
<stpere> +need
<smo> transcode and mencoder should both be capable.  the commands needed to do so are akin to black magic however.  Google is always a good start - find someone else that's already done the hard work
<Phuzion> stpere:  not to mention subtitles, extra angles, and extra features.
<tehidiot> Well
<tehidiot> no way to identify them
<Phuzion> tehidiot, when you burn a DVD with DVDShrink, does it go straight to the movie, or do you have a menu?
<tehidiot> How about making an ISO is there anyway to shrink it
<tehidiot> because I have the files on my comp, I need to mkisofs
<tehidiot> and I wonder if I can shrink the ISO to 4.7
<tehidiot> Phuzion, I have everything - its the same copy of the DVD
<tehidiot> if I use DVDShrink
<Phuzion> Have you tried checking other languages and such?
<tehidiot> Yeah
<Phuzion> Hmmm
<Phuzion> Then it sounds like some type of compression, or a different method of ripping
<tehidiot> I would use DVDShrink in Linux but they don't make wine for the amd64 binary
<tehidiot> Well is there anyway to compress the files in LInux?
<tehidiot> i have the files on a drive.
<smo> Phuzion: Generally just transcoding to a lower bitrate
<Avikar> could the fact i am running a 64 bit amd system cause a fault or error while loading ubuntu ver 5.04?
<Phuzion> Doubt it.
<kemik> !printing
<ubotu> printing is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<kemik> !cups
<ubotu> No idea, kemik
<jefletcher> tehidiot: isnt cedega 64bit?
<tehidiot> no
<jefletcher> =[
<Red-Sox> open office eats up my cpu and takes for ever to load, is this normal?
<purplefeltangel> i just installed kde-desktop...how do i get rid of some of the KDE programs that i don't want? it keeps saying "other applications depend on this one" or osmething....
<Phuzion> Red-Sox, do you have a respectable processor, and a good amount of RAM?
<Red-Sox> Phazeman, pentium 4....256
<Phuzion> Hmm
<Red-Sox> Phazeman, im waiting about 20 seconds for it to load
<Phuzion> Are you running a million programs while opening open-office?
<n0dl> selenium?
<n0dl> *selinium?
<sunka> hi, i just tried to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy and when my computer rebooted, the Xserver failed to load and i'm stuck in console mode...any help? please?
<Pablo> startx
<Pablo> ?
<yatesy> find out why it failed and edit xorg.conf ?
<foampeace> whats the recommended ubuntu firewall
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  What package contains dhclient?
<yatesy> foampeace: iptables
<Phuzion> sunka, try X {enter}
<Phuzion> foampeace:  Your router.
<sunka> it's mainly telling me it's a font issue (can't find them) i apt-get'd to remove x-widow-system and ubuntu-desktop then reinstalled...
<mikestyle> hey uhm i edited my xorg.config file to enable transparency/shadows and i restarted kde and now i have this msg coming up...again:Composite extension not found
<mikestyle> You must use XOrg  6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.
<mikestyle> Additionally, you need to add a new section to your X config file:
<mikestyle> Section "Extensions"
<mikestyle> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<mikestyle> EndSection
<Phuzion> ficusplanet:  dhcdbd looks like it has it.
<sunka> i also get errros on startup about shpchp module not loading
<yatesy> mikestyle: don't paste stuff
<topyli> Red-Sox: 20 seconds is about what i get on my duron 900 with 256 RAM. yes, it sucks
<tritium> sunka: which video card do you have?
<mikestyle> sorry but do u noe wuts wrong?
<smo> odd, I find it in dhcp3-client  (dpkg -S /sbin/dhclient)
<tritium> smo: it's in either
<sunka> it's a voodoo3, i believe, and all the 3dfx drivers seem to be fine in the log.  it looks like all the fatal errors are coming from fonts
<ficusplanet> smo, You're right.  Phuzion, dhcdbd isn't even in main, so it can't contain dhclient.
<mikestyle> ....
<Phuzion> ficusplanet:  sorry.
<tritium> sunka: you're looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<topyli> foampeace: easiest may be if you install and run firestarter. why do you need a firewall?
<foampeace> topyli: dont know if i need one yet
<ficusplanet> Phuzion, No problem.  I was confused by it, too.  Thanks.
<bolsh> hi
<sunka> let me open that log, but i'm talking about when I run startx or gdm it pops up some errors...."could not open default font 'fixed'"
<topyli> foampeace: by default, an ubuntu installation doesn't listen to any ports, and no service is open to the evil internet
<bolsh> Stuck on a couple of small issues with Ubuntu PPC
<tritium> sunka: that's not a critical error, thogh
<tritium> though
<mikestyle> can anyone help?
<gfish> how do i print on a networked printer
<bolsh> How can I get a pop=up menu with a one=button mouse?
<topyli> foampeace: if you build a more complicated server setup, then you might waht to think about firewalls
<bolsh> Opt=click doesn't work
<bolsh> oh, and the keymap's not perfect :)
<tritium> mikestyle: what you pasted looks like pretty easy to follow instructions
<tritium> (and please don't paste)
<purplefeltangel> bolsh: does holding down the mousebutton work?
<bolsh> purplefeltangel, No
<mikestyle> my xorg.conf is edited to contain that AND my xorg is 6.8.2
<tritium> bolsh: are you on ppc?
<bolsh> tritium, yup
<tritium> bolsh: I believe F12-click should do it
<bolsh> tritium, F12 on its own
<bolsh> Harly obvious, though :)
<mikestyle> tritium, my xorg.conf is edited to contain that AND my xorg is 6.8.2
<tritium> bolsh: something like that ;)
<purplefeltangel> i just installed kde-desktop...how do i get rid of some of the KDE programs that i don't want? it keeps saying "other applications depend on this one" or osmething....
<somerville32> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is probably the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<somerville32> !compile
<ubotu> I heard compile is Go and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall. tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand.  Also, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall.  Ask me about <compiling>
<tritium> mikestyle: beyond that, can't tell you much
<somerville32> !compiler
<ubotu> somerville32: I give up, what is it?
<bolsh> Is there a PPC FAQ that I can consult to avoid annoying ye?
<smo> purplefeltangel: kde-desktop is a metapackage .. it depends on a whole bunch of pkgs so that you can install kde-desktop and pull them all in as dependencies.  if you remove a package, and it wants to remove kde-desktop also, that's not a problem (it'll remove kde-desktop, but not all the deps it installed).  if it wants to remove other things, then you have to stop and think
<bolsh> (things like: how can I get at my hfs partitions)
<purplefeltangel> smo: uhhhhh.....you lost me at "metapackage"
<topyli> hehe
<purplefeltangel> smo, PM?
<ClayG> what is a good c compiler to use?
<tritium> bolsh: you can search the wiki, including the UserDocumentation page
<ClayG> I am trying to compile something and i get:
<ClayG> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ClayG> See `config.log' for more details.
<vbgunz> how do I turn a text file with the .sh extension into an executable?
<smo> purplefeltangel: a metapackage installs nothing particularly useful .. it simply depends on things that are useful .. it's a convenience thing
<n0dl> how do i startx from base?
<tritium> ClayG: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<slide> How would i install quake3?
<topyli> purplefeltangel: let' try it this way: uninstalling kde-desktop is ok because it contains no software at all. that's why it's called a metapackage, it contains only dependencies to other packages that kde users might like
<tritium> vbgunz: chmod +x file.sh
<Red-Sox> o
<purplefeltangel> smo, okay, if i'm in "add applications," and i want to uninstall, say, Konqueror, it tells me "cannot uninstall because other applications depend on this one"... if i uninstall that, is it going to screw something up, and if not, how do i go about uninstalling that?
<n0dl> i installed the base system and just finished installing openbox
<n0dl> how would i start the openbox gui?
<smo> purplefeltangel, in that case, they probably really do need konqueror .. just about any KDE app that wants to render html will use it
<ClayG> tritium thanks, ALOT
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  So, gthumb has the --import-photos to start up with the import dialog automatically.  Does f-spot have a similar option?
<tritium> n0dl: no display manager installed?
<pixelmonkey> I just upgraded from hoary to breezy and am working out some kinks.  Does anyone know why VT switching (CTRL+ALT+F*) doesn't work?
<tritium> ClayG: :)
<purplefeltangel> smo, i dont actually want to uninstall konqueror; it was just the only KDE application ic ould think of
<D1> does anyone use envolution?
<Xcerca_> n0dl what is openbox for ?
<topyli> purplefeltangel: konqueror is a pretty central piece of kde, so it might just lead you to uninstalling most of kde
<ClayG> gettingthis
<n0dl> tritium: Cant you use openbox alone?
<tritium> pixelmonkey: it works.  Something must be wrong on your machine
<purplefeltangel> smo: what about something like the KDE bluetooth thing?
<n0dl> tritium: as a display manager?
<ClayG> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<tritium> n0dl: I would suspect that you can
<sunka> well, i'm going to try reinstalling hoary, cause the only issues the log shows me only the font errors
<n0dl> tritium: how do i start X then?
<n0dl> tritium: in the base system
<tritium> ClayG: you need xlibs-dev
<witless> what scripts control the detection and mounting of usb storage on the gnome desktop?
<tritium> n0dl: most people use a display manager.  You can't startx?
<n0dl> no
<topyli> purplefeltangel: not much should depend on that, so you can easily remove it if you don't need it. anyway, apt always warns you when something is about to be removed, so you'll have no unpleasasnt surprises
<n0dl> tritium: no i cat start x
<Pegasos989> How can I set a screensaver that shows images from a certain folder as slideshow?
<n0dl> tritium: should i just get xfce then try and start x?
<bolsh> not found
<dino-> what do i need to play BATTLEFIELD 2, Far Cry and other 3d games on ubuntu? :)
<purplefeltangel> oh, sorry topyli, i thought i was still talking to smo. neway, but, will i have to go to package manager to do that? :/
<tritium> n0dl: what errors do you get when trying "startx"?
<topyli> purplefeltangel: you can use apt on a terminal too
<holy_cow> gah!
<holy_cow> the goddamned gnome panels STILL shuffle icons around
<holy_cow> *grrrr*
<topyli> purplefeltangel: or wajig like i do :)
<purplefeltangel> topyli, i have no idea what that is. :D
<tritium> holy_cow: please calm down
<n0dl> tritium:it says the command does not exsist
<topyli> purplefeltangel: apt? or wajig? everybody must learn apt. wajig is just an addon
<bolsh> anyway, night all
<n0dl> tritium: what exactly is the command to start X?
<ClayG> anyone get k9copy installed?
<Pegasos989> startx :D
<ClayG> on ubuntu?
<Xcerca_> "startx"
<ClayG> getting stuck in the "make" part
<tritium> ClayG: did you install xlibs-dev?
<n0dl> Xcerca_: i tried taht
<ClayG> noirequus, doing that now
<ClayG> er4z0r, sorry i mena no im doing that now
<purplefeltangel> topyli, i dont know how to use apt D:
<n0dl> tritium: do you know the command?
<tritium> n0dl: it's startx
<ClayG> just installed it but make is still not producing any results
<tritium> ClayG: what is it doing?
<topyli> purplefeltangel: you need a good web link. hold on :)
<ClayG> wait
<n0dl> tritium: hmm... why doesnt it work... are there certain packages i must ahve to start x?
<tritium> n0dl: sounds like you are missing the package that contains it
<ClayG> hmm i closed the terminal then reopened it and did ./configure again
<n0dl> tritium: hold on brb i have to eat lunch
<ClayG> alot more output
<ClayG> this may work
<tritium> n0dl: yes, there are.  I don't know what you installed
<ClayG> clay@oldman:~/Desktop/k9copy-1.0.0$ make
<ClayG> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.clay@oldman:~/Desktop/k9copy-1.0.0$
<n0dl> tritium: what packages do i need?
<Pegasos989> Is there a tool in ubunto for turning all images in a folder to a screensaver, or do I need some third party software? :/
<pixelmonkey> tritium, sorry, I know it works, because chvt works, but the actual hotkeys don't work
<topyli> purplefeltangel: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html . don't get confused, it's very exhaustive and tells you _everything_. you just need the basics
<tritium> n0dl: I'm not on a linux box right now, so I can't double-check for you.
<n0dl> dang
<tritium> pixelmonkey: what are you referring to?
<purplefeltangel> topyli: it looks big and imposing. O.O;;
<pixelmonkey> tritium, VT switching with CTRL+ALT+F* not working
<ficusplanet> Pegasos989, Select GLSlideshow as your screensaver and choose the folder you want to use in the "Advanced" tab.
<tritium> n0dl: I take it you don't want gnome installed on your machine?  installing ubuntu-desktop would work.  if you want xfce, you can install xubuntu-desktop
<Pegasos989> okay, thanks, ficusplanet
<tritium> pixelmonkey: that's bizarre
<ficusplanet> Pegasos989, No problem.
<ClayG> does putting ./ infront of a file name just mean "execute this"?
<ClayG> like a temp a+x change?
<pixelmonkey> tritium, maybe I'll head to #xorg, it might be better answered ther
<tritium> ClayG: are you in the directory containing a Makefile??
<jack-> dont confuse him..
<tritium> pixelmonkey: I've never heard of that before
<jack-> ClayG, its just because the current dir isnt in the default path
<badders> ClayG: ./ just means current directory, your current directory isnt in PATH
<jack-> so you need to specify the location
<jack-> ..d'oh
<topyli> purplefeltangel: note that the graphical package manager in ubuntu is basically the same thing. sometimes it's just quicker and easier to talk to unix-like systems on the command line
<jack-> guess i shouldnt answer random questions here, way too much activity :p
<ClayG> ahh so ./ ignores PATH and uses what is in your cwd?
<ClayG> er pwd?
<ClayG> lol
<jack-> . IS the current dir
<jack-> ./lalala = $currentdir/lalala
<tritium> ClayG: but back to your original problem, is there a makefile in that directory?
<ClayG> yes
<ClayG> makefile.in/cvs/am
<ClayG> three
<ClayG> dont know which is considered "a makefile"
<jack-> thats not a makefile
<tehidiot> Anyone here use a 32 bit chroot?
<jack-> those are autoconf prototypes
<tritium> ClayG: no, you need to run ./configure first
<jack-> you'll want to run automake
<ClayG> i did
<ClayG> got alot of output , one error
<tritium> which was?
<ClayG> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers  and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Red-Sox> how do you unzip files?
<ClayG> lemme install that and see if it works
<tritium> you need another dev library, ClayG
* topyli pauses helpdesk work and watches a dumb action movie
<tritium> ClayG: I need to get going...
<ClayG> qt3-dev-tools?
<ClayG> well thanks for the help tritium take care
<slide> Is there a package for quake3? or do i just download the bin and run that?
<ClayG> Enjoy what's left of the weekend
<tritium> You too, ClayG...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<tehidiot> Anyone here use a 32 bit chroot?
<ColD_7> i am having problem with the flash sound
<tehidiot> Anyone here use an AMD64 with a 32 bit chroot
<ColD_7> i can configure it to have sound but it always become no sound after somewhile
<Slackwise> Is there any way I can get the ubuntu gnome theme as a proper theme package? :P
<fetman> how do I make amarok play flac?
<Red-Sox> when you unzip something, where does it go?
<somerville32> Your cef
<somerville32> *cwf
<Loevborg> this "unregged" stuff ain't working right
<Red-Sox> somerville32, cef?
<Red-Sox> somerville32, cwf* lol
<ltl> Red-Sox - into your current [pwd]  directory.
<Red-Sox> ltl: still above my head
<Loevborg> I have my nickserv password typed into x-chat, still it kicks me to #ubuntu-unregged
<ompaul> Loevborg, server lag?
<fetman> Red-Sox: Current working directory
<Red-Sox> where is it?
<Loevborg> ompaul, I guess
<fetman> ....
<Red-Sox> home folder?
<dino-> am i at ubuntu unregged now? :p
<ompaul> Loevborg, I have mine in there and in server and today it kicked me back
<ompaul> dino-, no
<dino-> good
<navarone> me too Loev
<Red-Sox> okay, maybe I did something wrong, how do  you unzip a file?
<ltl> Red-Sox - unzip file
<somerville32> unzip <file>
<navarone> i do it cautiosly...but that just me...lol
<ltl> Red-Sox - tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<benplaut> is there any way to make a non-maximised panel *NOT* snap to corner? there's about a 20 pixel barrier before each corner that it will snap, and no way to change it
<fetman> how do I make amarok play flac?
<Loevborg> fetman, the gstreamer backend probably can play it
<Loevborg> fetman, it seems reasonable to me that it can, provided you install the plugin
<fetman> Loevborg: plugin to gstreamer for flac, or plugin for amarok?
<dino-> what prog do i need to play battlefield2?
<Agrajag> Windows
<sambagirl> http://rafb.net/paste/results/X2pVwa51.html
<somerville32> wine ?
<Loevborg> fetman, for gstreamer
<sambagirl> i need help with this please
<somerville32> sambagirl: State your issue
<dino-> not wine, i've heard about something faster and smoother
<fetman> Loevborg: hmm, it just stops playing when I select the gstreamer engine..
<Loevborg> fetman, "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-flac amarok-gstreamer" should fix it
<fetman> Loevborg: ok!
<NCLife> if i have kubuntu and want to install ubuntu-desktop, does it includes all the main progamms as if it is a complete install? with gaim, etc..
<LjL> NCLife: yes
<NCLife> and will i be able to switcht from kubuntu to ubuntu at start up? :o
<LjL> NCLife: not at startup, but at the X login screen
<somerville32> NClife, no at login
<pao> hi all :-)
<LjL> NCLife: and there's nothing really to "switch", as you'll have programs from both environments listed in your menu, and you'll be able to load Gnome and KDE programs from either
<LjL> NCLife: you'll just decide whether to load Gnome or KDE
<NCLife> oh, sounds good :)
<NCLife> oh, thanks.. and to install the ubuntu-desktop what must i do? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and nothing else? :o
<pao> does anyone experienced a bug that just seems to run the desktopo SLOWLY eating 100% cpu?
<LjL> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, i would suggest
<sambagirl> ahh us mirror is broken or ran out of disk space
<Stormx2> what is GDM?
<LjL> NCLife: since, in case you ever want to remove it, you'll be able to, without hunting down every single package
<pao> it is trigger sometime when I scroll gtk apps... such as openoffice...
<somerville32> The gnome display manager
<pao> it's really strange...
<NCLife> okay, and after doing this sudo command i will have it automaticly all set up?
<pao> I thought it was due to Xorg...
<NCLife> the ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> NCLife: yes, actually, it will ask one or two questions to you
<pao> but I switched to NoAccell with no appreciable results :-(
<LjL> NCLife: for instance, whether to load GDM or KDM as your login manager
<sunsun> /window 1
<NCLife> okay, sounds easy :D
<LjL> NCLife: it is
<NCLife> i have to open the universe repository first, right?
<Stormx2> OK, How do I install a metacity theme?
<NCLife> or multiverse..
<LjL> NCLife: the only really "difficult" thing with having both installed is that you won't clearly distinguish which apps are Gnome and which apps are KDE from the menu
<Archite> Is anyone able to spell check in OpenOffice using AMD64?
<LjL> NCLife: no, you don't, as ubuntu-desktop only requires packages from main
<LjL> NCLife: even though enabling universe is probably a good idea anyway
<Archite> spell checking from the command line works fine, but OO does nothing.
<NCLife> okayz, i tried to enable it yesterday, but i got confused because the instructions to enable are for synaptic which i dont have since im using kubuntu right now
<LjL> NCLife: edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<LjL> !tell NCLife about sources
<LjL> you could use source-o-matic
<NCLife> oh, so i only have to put this code into the box?
<ompaul> Archite, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-help-en << might help you
<gnomefreak> kubuntu still has synaptic
<Archite> ompaul: I know how to use OO
<LjL> NCLife: i'm not sure what you mean, but what you have to do is, basically, add one or more lines to the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<gnomefreak> synaptic is Debians package manager
<LjL> NCLife: for example, my line for Universe is "deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe"
<gfish> how do i print from a printer on the network
<LjL> NCLife: that's from an Italian mirror though, it might not be very fast for you
<LjL> NCLife: but simply adding "universe" to the list of things ("breezy main restricted", probably) in the main line of your sources.list should work
<gnomefreak> gfish,  do you have the routers ip address?
<n0dl> what packages do i need to start X
<gfish> yep
<NCLife> oh, um.. how can i find that sources.list :p
<Archite> Fuck it, I'll just use Abiword for now and trash the Ubuntu install afterwards. Back to debian I guess.
<ompaul> Archite, what I am suggesting is that there may be parts missing - like the one I mentioned and this one >>  openoffice.org-l10n-en  << assuming you are using the language englishy
<gnomefreak> n0dl, ubuntu starts X automatically unless you do server install
<gfish> gnomefreak>yeah
<n0dl> gnomefreak: i did
<ompaul> Archite, language is not really required
<zell1983> hi
<Archite> ompaul: I got just about everything installed. Kinda weird though
<zell1983> I want to add a new user
<n0dl> gnomefreak: which packages do i need to run X do you know?
<zell1983> with sudo privilege
<Archite> ompaul: I guess just one more issue with a 32-bit prog and a 64-bit system
<ompaul> Archite, there is a tab that you use for adding in that
<zell1983> how can I do this?
<LjL> NCLife: it's in /etc/apt
<LjL> NCLife: do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Slackwise> Honestly, where can I get the official ubuntu theme as a standard theme package?
<gnomefreak> gfish,  use cups and when it asks local or network printer use network for the pc that does not have printer hooked up and use the ipaddress where it asks you for host make sure the printer pc is set to local printing
<NCLife> oh, okay okay :) thaks
<zell1983> I want to add a new user with sudo privilege, how can I do this?
<LjL> NCLife: no, actually, you don't have gedit i suppose since you don't have gnome, so make it "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ompaul> Archite, if you give me a min I will find you something that you may not be aware of
<gnomefreak> n0dl, what kind of install for ubuntu did you do?
<n0dl> gnomefreak: server
<NCLife> and what should do that?
<mustard5> zell1983, on gnome?
<zell1983> mustard5, yes
<gnomefreak> n0dl, you see a command line?
<n0dl> gnomefreak: i wanted ubuntu clean install with openbox
<LjL> NCLife: make you edit the file of course
<jabbahut> Can someone please direct me to a "working" set of repositories for Breezy.
<n0dl> gnomfreak: yeah
<Archite> ompaul: thanks
<LjL> NCLife: or "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list", for a textmode editor
<mustard5> zell1983, System>>Administration>>Users  add the user and check his privileges
<NCLife> okayz, ill do that
<zell1983> mustard5, you mean same group of the other user?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install openbox i think thats the right command i dont use openbox but that looks right
<zell1983> I'll check
<n0dl> gnomefreak: i did that but when i run startx it tells me
<gnomefreak> im not sure if there is an openbox-desktop
<n0dl> the command is not fount
<n0dl> *found
<ompaul> Archite, tools -> options -> language -> settings languages  << that used to catch me out
<mustard5> zell1983, well it depends how you have admin setup...you can look in your /etc/sudoers file to see that...whether you have an %admin group or sudoers are listed by username
<gnomefreak> ompaul, is openbox gdm or odm?
<zell1983> oh ok thanks mustard5
<Archite> ompaul: That's all set up correctly, unfortunitely.
<mustard5> zell1983, in my etc/sudoers I am listed as a user...but some people have %admin which means that you need to add that person to the admin group
<ompaul> gnomefreak, no idea
<gfish> gnomefreak> can u explain in more detail private
<ompaul> Archite, well then I have no idea
<zell1983> mustard5, ok It works ;)
<zell1983> thanks a lot
<mustard5> zell1983, k
<n0dl> ompaul: do you know if blackbox or fluxbox is odm or gdm
<Dceptic0n> How do I manage the firewall? I get messages that certain ports are blocked...
<n0dl> gnomefreak: have no idea of why it doesnt work?
<Archite> ompaul: thanks though. This one of the few reasons I hate Ubuntu, you know?
<gnomefreak> gfish,  i dont do private messages but try  "start gdm
<gnomefreak> "
<ompaul> Archite, you do have to add the spell data as I showed in that last thing but you reckon you  have your stuff installed .. so no idea where to go from there
<n0dl> gnomefreak: so i try start gdm
<n0dl> >
<n0dl> *?
<gnomefreak> yes try that
<n0dl> ok
<Archite> ompaul: I already installed it all, thinking that was the issue
<gfish> gnomefreak> im a noob i only installed linux yesterday whats gdm?
<n0dl> the command is not found
<Archite> I don't know. I will play with it some more when I have time. For now, Abiword will work.
<jabbahut> Can someone who is using Breezy send me your sources.list or tell me where to get one that works please.
<gnomefreak> gdm=gnome desktop manager
<ompaul> Archite, so i noted but I once I do those things it works so there is no additional info I can give you
<gnomefreak> kdm is kde desktop manager
<gfish> gnomefreak>how do i do that
<Archite> ompaul: Thanks again ;)
<gnomefreak> gfish as user not sudo type start gdm
<ompaul> n0dl, why did you assume I would know, it is better to ask the channel cos I might not answer as I don't know, so ifyou have a question ask the channel not a person at random gives a higher chance of success
<gnomefreak> i think :(
<gfish> gnomefreak>where do i do this
<gnomefreak> ompaul,  i asked you sir
<gnomefreak> gfish command line
<gfish> ok
<ompaul> gnomefreak, after saying no to you I got a longer version of a very similar question from n0dl
<gnomefreak> oh sorry i missed that
<ompaul> gnomefreak, :-)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gfish> gnomefreak> i opened terminal and typed start gdm n it said command not recognised
<tsume> hey, the little gansta kid isn't on the mainscreen anymore
<gnomefreak> gfish are you sure its installed?
<gfish> gnomefreak>no im not
<fmasi> hi i like to know a program equivalent to Microsoft Vision for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> gfish at command line as user type "start openbox" without the quotes see if that works
<gnomefreak> gfish: run sudo apt-get install openbox
<slide> How do i mount a floppy? Do i have to use the command line?
<ompaul> fmasi, what function does that program provide?
<n0dl> slide: try mount dev
<slide> n0dl, huh?
<fmasi> ompaul it creates ditagrams of computer networks you know when the shouw the structure of a network etc...
<gfish> gnomefreak>done that
<gfish> and installed
<n0dl> slide: try mount /dev in term
<slide> you mean, mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy ?
<ompaul> fmasi, have a look at a program called 'dia'
<fmasi> i took a fast look but dident find the predone icones etc... that vision have
<fmasi> i ead the images of switches etc...
<gnomefreak> im wondering gfish is there areason why you want only openbox?
<gnomefreak> openbox isnt all the noob freindly :(
<ompaul> fmasi, so click on assorted
<Stormx2> openbox?
<Stormx2> !openbox
<ubotu> Stormx2: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Stormx2> :(
<gfish> gnomefreak>im only wanting ro be able to print off a printer on the network
<gnomefreak> lol Stormx2
<gnomefreak> gfish,  without a grafical desktop what do you plan on printing?
<gnomefreak> i dont think a server install will even give you a text browser without you choosing one
<fmasi> ompaul in asourted the is not the thing i nead
<gfish> gnomefreak> i only want to print documents
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: You can print text without a desktop
<gnomefreak> gfish,  a server install isnt gonna help you print server install is more for like running a webserver
<gfish> ok
<gnomefreak> Stormx2,  yes i know that but my point is that if he doesnt have anything on screen to print its usless
<gnomefreak> gfish: run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gfish> gnomefreak> i want to be able to print a text document i create in open ofice on a printer on my network
<gnomefreak> gfish,  a desktop isnt gonna stop you from printing a text doc or for open office
<ompaul> fmasi, maybe you can draw a something and stick in there http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2001/02/15/LinuxAdmin.html << this may also be useful
<gnomefreak> i have 4 different desktops and i print just fine
<gnomefreak> text or grafical
<fmasi> ompaul thx
<gfish> gnomefreak>text
<gnomefreak> gfish,  i can print text just fine with 4 desktops installed
<fmasi> ompaul gona see that i come backlater hx for the help bybby
<gfish> gnomefreak> i dont understand what u want me to do
<Dceptic0n> How do I manage the firewall? I get messages that certain ports are blocked...
<witless> es the gnome shell properly escape/quote arguments when copying from an sftp:// folder to a local folder?  i'm getting errors when the filename contains a colon...
<witless> does the gnome shell properly escape/quote arguments when copying from an sftp:// folder to a local folder?  i'm getting errors when the filename contains a colon...
<gnomefreak> gfish,  you neeed to tell me what you want on your pc and what you dont want
<n0dl> is groverain in yet?
<gfish> gnomefreak> the only thing i want to do is to print my documents i create on open office on the printer which is in the next room
<gnomefreak> gfish: why did you do a server install?
<misfit_toy> what's the best package to use for joining .avi files together?
<gfish> gnomefreak> i didnt
<misfit_toy> cat file1 file2 > file3 takes FOREVER
<misfit_toy> so there has to be a good package for this, avidemux maybe?
<misfit_toy> just looking for opinions
<gnomefreak> ok confused sorry gfish  ok do you have cups installed?
<gfish> gnomefreak> how can i tell
<gnomefreak> gfish, system than printing
<knubbe> anyone who can tell my why my firefox always use utf-8? even though i have iso 8859-1 as default in my settings
<gfish> gnomefreak>ok im that far
<gnomefreak> gfish after clicking system tna clicking printing do you see a brownish color screen?
<Stormx2> How do I reload the fonts list
<Stormx2> I just added a new font
<EspTho> i have a new 5.10 install but i can't get on the internet.. i have configured it to static ip and i have specified the DNS server.. but it isn't workning
<muep> how do I add a new ethernet card to the system?
<EspTho> any takers ? :p
<gfish> gnomefreak> i see a printer which says add printer
<gnomefreak> gfish, click on printer than new peinter
<muep> I have it physically in place but ubuntu refuses to notice
<Stormx2> EspTho: You've configured the gateway, etc?
<gfish> gnomefreak>ok
<Stormx2> muep: System > Administration > Networking
<gnomefreak> gfish, where it says printer type click network printer
<muep> it is a card that I think should function with via-rhine module
<gfish> done that
<muep> Stormx2, it isn't there
<EspTho> Stormx2, yeah.. it looks like it finds the router..
<gfish> gnomefreak>done that
<Stormx2> Reload fonts?
<EspTho> Stormx2, but it just times out when i use firefox
<gnomefreak> gfish,  where it says URI type the ip address of router
<n0dl> how would i set up X in the base system?
<muep> all I have there is eth0
<Stormx2> I'm sure i did it like, yesterday >.>
<cornflake> will there ever be a permanent ubuntu-unstable repository?
<gfish> but its on an windows pc
<Stormx2> EspTho: Try pinging the router. Open terminal, ping it
<muep> eth1 isn't in ifconfig either
<Stormx2> EspTho: If that works, try pinging google
<gfish> gnomefreak>its on a windows pc
<n0dl> Does anyone know how to install X on the base system?
<gnomefreak> gfish i dont think it matters
<gfish> ok
<gfish> i need to get the ip
<gnomefreak> gfish, yes for the router
<muep> lspci doesn't list the card though
<EspTho> Stormx2, uhm.. it says destination host unreachable
<gfish> gnomefreak i know it
<Stormx2> EspTho: When you pinged the router?
<n0dl> can someone help me with X?
<EspTho> Stormx2, yeah :p
<gnomefreak> gfish, after you put the ip address in click next than pick your printer out of the list
<Stormx2> EspTho: Reset the router. Wait for it to boot back up, then go into networking and disable & enable the device
<gfish> ok
<Stormx2> Ack, how do I reload the font cache?!
<freakcode> hi guys
<EspTho> Stormx2, okey.. i'll try
<n0dl> i get this error when i try to start X etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: line 2:/usr/bin/X11/x: No usch file or directory
<gnomefreak> hi freakcode
<freakcode> anyone with nvidia module problems?
<Stormx2> n0dl: uh oh >.>
<Stormx2> !nivida
<ubotu> Stormx2: What?
<Stormx2> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Stormx2> >.> damn my spelling
<freakcode> i got the following "issue"... cant get AGP 8x to work
<n0dl> i get this error when i try to start X etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: line 2:/usr/bin/X11/x: exec: cannot exec no such file etc
<dino-> anyone tested cedega here? need some help...
<gfish> gnomefreak> then i click apply
<Stormx2> n0dl: We saw. Don't repeat
<freakcode> agpgart returns on dmesg that its on 4x... and no NVReg helps
<gnomefreak> gfish, doe sit have the printer and give you a driver?
<n0dl> Stormx2: have any ideas?
<Stormx2> n0dl: How have you managed to delete that?!
<n0dl> Stormx2: im trying to install x from a clean BASE install
<gnomefreak> gfish, if so click the install driver button
<n0dl> Stormx2: I never had it ni the first place
<EspTho> Stormx2, just like take out the power or use some kind of reset button?
<freakcode> who got a nvidia card working on ubuntu here?
<gnomefreak> n0dl,  im pretty sure you need the X-base package
<Stormx2> EspTho: If there is a switch, flick it. otherwise taking the power out usually does the trick
<n0dl> gnomefreak: do you know how to get that? sudo apt-get X-base?
<EspTho> Stormx2, okey
<gfish> gnomefreak>where do i install
<Stormx2> n0dl: Why are you installing X from a clean base install?
<gnomefreak> gfish,  does it ask you where to install it?
<n0dl> does anyone know what the X-base package is called?
<gfish> gnomefreak, it says select a ppd
<n0dl> Stormx2: because i wanted to clean install with Openbox as my GUI
<Xenguy> n0dl: xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> gfish, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<Stormx2> n0dl: "sudo apt-get install openbox openbox-themes" <-- this not good enough for ya?
<gnomefreak> gfish go to that site and look it will tell you
<n0dl> Stormx2: its apt-get openbox obconf but i already did taht i need to get X
<Stormx2> n0dl: >.>
<gnomefreak> do they have a openbox-desktop package?
<Stormx2> n0dl: Why not do a standard install then run that?
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: let me see.
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: no, but theres only 3 packages you need for openbox anyway
<Stormx2> How do I reload font cache?
<gfish> gnomefreak, my printer isnt on the list
<gnomefreak> not a clue sorry Stormx2
<n0dl> Xenguy: thanx ill be back if i need help
<Stormx2> !fonts
<ubotu> [fonts]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<DShepherd> hey
<Stormx2> handy
<gnomefreak> gfish,  what printer is it and was it in the first list in cups?
<gnomefreak> !network printing
<ubotu> network printing is probably http://occy.net/printing
<pixelmonkey> is anyone here using usplash for their bootup process?  Is it just enabled after you install the usplash package?
<freakcode> pixelmonkey:  i think it needs some grub loading parameter for it
<Marlun> Anyone who knows if theres a tutorial which goes through the steps of getting gnome installed on a server-installation? (I made a server-installation because I wanted to see and learn how you installed everything yourself instead of having it all after installation)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gfish  about network printing
<freakcode> but by default it adds the usplash
<gfish> gnomefreak, i figured it
<gnomefreak> ok good
<gfish> gnomefreak, but the printer is attatched to the network through a windows pc
<gnomefreak> gfish,  it shouldnt matter
<Stormx2> Aaack!!!
<Stormx2> dragging and dropping fonts onto fonts:/// does *not* work!
<gfish> hmm ok
<gnomefreak> although it would be easier if you dumped winblows :) j/k
<tcmjr> Can I install kde apps on gnome ?
<gnomefreak> tcmjr, yes but you will need kde base and some libs
<Atmasaro> I have an S3 ProSavage DDR video card and I just recently downloaded the driver that supposedly supports DRI. Now, when I load Ubuntu, it goes blank at the login screen...
<n0dl> whats the package for Xterm called?
<gnomefreak> if you sudo apt-get install <packagename> it will ask you if you want the dependencies and the answer is YES
<knubbe> hmm
<gnomefreak> brb
<MetalMan82> Stormx2, didn't work.. ping just replies Destination host unreachable.. i've also tried switching to DHCP but that didn't work at all..
<Stormx2> MetalMan82: Can't ping router?
<n0dl> Anyone know what the Xterm package is?
<n0dl> called
<Stormx2> !xterm
<ubotu> Stormx2: I haven't a clue
<Stormx2> >.>
<Stormx2> no
<esptho_> Stormx2, nah..
<server_newbie> anyone know about lightsquid? I am getting the following message and I am at a loss on how to corest it
<server_newbie> WARNING !!!!, parsed 0 lines from total : 0
<server_newbie> please check confiuration !!!!
<server_newbie> may be wrong log format selected ?
<Marlun> What do I need to get gnome up after a server-install? I want as little as possible to be installed so I can choose what applications to install later. I know theres a "ubuntu-desktop" but does that one not install alot of other apps too?
<esptho_> Stormx2, i've noticed one thing.. the DNS is 192.168.0.1.. this is windows xp
<LjL> Marlun: why don't you just install the programs you need?
<esptho_> Stormx2, and clearly this computer works..
<gfish> ok
<Marlun> LjL: I want to know how to install gnome first :)
<gfish> can someone else help
<gnomefreak> is there an easier way to change nicks without typing /msg nickserv identify?
<gfish> i get not certified
<gfish> to print
<LjL> Marlun: but installing a program that uses Gnome will install (the relevant parts of) Gnome
<n0dl> Is anyone here experienced with openbox?
<gnomefreak> not certified?
<Marlun> LjL: oh! So if I install xchat, which I know I want, gnome will be installed too?
<gfish> gnomefreak> (client-error-not-authorized)!
<LjL> Marlun: x-chat is only a GTK app, not a gnome app, i think. anyway, not *
<gnomefreak> gfish,  is your windows pc on?
<LjL> Marlun: x-chat is only a GTK app, not a gnome app, i think. anyway, not *gnome* will be installed, but just the relevant libraries
<LjL> Marlun: anyway, i think the package you're looking for is gnome-core
<Paradoxx> if i burn an mpeg2 file to a dvd, will it automatically be able to play in a dvd player?
<Marlun> LjL: Ok, I'll take a look at it :) thanks
<gfish> gnomefreak>yes
<LjL> Marlun: what you need, basically, to have Gnome running is a display manager (like GDM) and the gnome-panel, the rest will be installed by itself when it's needed
<LjL> Marlun: but gnome-core should do the trick of having a ready-to-run Gnome desktop when you login, anyway
<esptho_> can anyone help me? seems Stormx2 has taken a brake :p
<gnomefreak> gfish,  i dont know im sorry i never got that message when trying to print
<gfish> hmm
<gfish> i typed the router pass in
<Paradoxx> if i burn an mpeg2 file to a dvd, will it automatically be able to play in a dvd player?
<gfish> yes#
<Marlun> LjL: hmmm can't seem to find gnome-core with "apt-cache search gnome-core"?
<LjL> Marlun: that's because it's in Universe i suppose, and you only have main
<n0dl> does anyone know anyhting about openbox?
<gnomefreak> Marlun, have you tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Marlun> gnomefreak: No since I think it installs alot of other apps, I just want gnome so I can install the apps I want and nothing more :)
<n0dl> does anyone know anything about openbox or the channel for it?
<Paradoxx> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Marlun> LjL: ah, ok, then I'll add universe and try again :) How come Gnome is in Universe?
<LjL> Marlun: look, i'd just install "gnome-panel" and see if GDM (if you have it installed, that is, otherwise install it) gives me Gnome as an option
<LjL> if it were for me
<gnomefreak> n0dl,  try #openbox since this is ubuntu we focus on gnome
<LjL> Marlun: because that package isn't maintained by the Ubuntu team, i suppose. that's another reason why i'd personally avoid installing it
<LjL> Marlun: it's just a metapackage anyway, look at the dependencies
<gnomefreak> !gnome-core
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Do they come in packets of five?
<gnomefreak> yes darnit
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> that bot hates me :)
<LjL> !find gnome-core
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'gnome-core' (2 shown): gnome-core ;; gnome-core-devel.
<gfish> gnomefreak> Ready: Unable to get printer status (client-error-not-authorized)! <thats the status
<LjL> !info gnome-core
<ubotu> gnome-core: (The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1:2.10.1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<esptho_> i have a newly installed 5.10 ubuntu.. and i have set up the network to stattic ip.. the DNS specified on this xp computer is 192.168.0.1 that's also the gateway/dhcp server.. when i 'ping 192.168.0.1' i get replied destination host unreachable..
<Paradoxx> if i burn an mpeg2 file to a dvd, will it automatically be able to play in a dvd player?
<gnomefreak> gfish, im not sure im sorry
<gnomefreak> LjL,  do you have universe enabled?
<gfish> gnomefreak> do u think i can get help in the forums
<LjL> gnomefreak: yes
<Marlun> LjL: I don't think I have GDM installed, I have not installed anything after the server isntallation.
<nishiroyato> Hello.  I have many questions as a first time linux user.
<gnomefreak> gfish, yes try ubuntuforums.org or com or what ever the end is
<LjL> Marlun: then "sudo aptitude install gdm", you'll need it anyway. or "sudo aptitude install xdm" if you want something *really* lightweight (and ugly)
<LjL> Marlun: GDM (or XDM, or KDM) are just your "display managers", i.e. your login screen, anyway
<sethk> nishiroyato, just jump in and ask
<Marlun> LjL: No I don't want it very lightweight, I just don't want more then I want :P
<Paradoxx> if i burn an mpeg2 file to a dvd, will it automatically be able to play in a dvd player?
<gfish> it says cant get status
<Marlun> LjL: okey, will install, brb :)
<nishiroyato> i've put a second hard disk in my computer.  the original one with the OSX installation was put in as the second disk and the new disk is the first disk, which ive installed ubuntu
<mawe> hi all. having trouble with the nvidia driver under hoary. according to the xorg.log everything load fine, no errors. but running glxgears has no effect. no crash or anythin, glxgears just doesn't do anything... any ideas?
<esptho_> anyone? sorry for the nagging :P
<nishiroyato> now, I'd like to mount my OSX drive in ubuntu
<gfish> Paradoxx> no it will need to be authoured before
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<LjL> Marlun: you won't get more than you want, i assure you... at most, *less*, but that can be fixed by installing more stuff ;)
<gimmulF> Intel 3ghz or Amd 64 3200+    ?
<sethk> nishiroyato, you need kernel support for the osx file system
<Paradoxx> gfish: how i go about doing that?
<Marlun> LjL: good :)
<nishiroyato> how do i do that?
<LjL> Marlun: do you have an X server anyway?
<Paradoxx> gimmulF: AMD 64 3200+ all the way
<sethk> nishiroyato, I have to check whether that is available with the install kernel.  If it isn't, you rebuild the kernel with that option turned on.
<gimmulF> oki :)
<LjL> Marlun: (i'm not sure what comes with a "server installation", that's why i ask)
<gnomefreak> !dinner
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I give up, what is it?
<Marlun> LjL: I'm not sure (sorry)
<gnomefreak> brb
<Marlun> LjL: how can I check?
<n0dl> No server does not have X
<sethk> nishiroyato, that might sound intimidating but it isn't really difficult
<n0dl> Server does not come with X when you install it
<n0dl> you have to install a series of X like did
<n0dl> X packages i mean
<LjL> Marlun: well, just install GDM for now, maybe it depends on the xorg server
<Paradoxx> gfish:  how do i go about doing that?
<gfish> paradox> im not sure im new to ubuntu myself
<Paradoxx> kk
<LjL> Marlun: if it doesn't, then "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg" should do
<Paradoxx> how do i go about doing it in windows?
<nishiroyato> it does, but it must be done.  other questions i might have may also relate to rebuilding the kernel.  such as, i want to install the linuxwacom drivers
<gfish> nero
<gfish> use nero
<LjL> Marlun: to try starting GDM and see if it works (and if X is installed), do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<gfish> im sure u will be able to do it in linux
<n0dl> LjL: Do you know how to start Xterm in X windows?
<Paradoxx> gfish: which nero?
<n0dl> LjL: im using Openbox
<Marlun> Now it wanted the Ubuntu CD, I thought it was going to download it, but ok :)
<simonvallore> root@ubuntu:/home/simonvallore# dvdbackup -i hdc -I isnt hdc my cd drive if not how do i find it ?
<Marlun> proberby installs all the apps on the cd ;P
<LjL> n0dl: i have no idea with openbox, never used it... but GDM, KDM or whatever should have a "safe mode" (or somesuch) in their "Session" menu to have you start an xterm
<sethk> nishiroyato, right.  once you've rebuilt the kernel, then doing it again is simple, you just run the configuration (make xconfig), change the options, and build.
<LjL> Marlun: just remove the CD line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<n0dl> LjL: do i need GDM? i thought thats just a log screen
<LjL> Marlun: and do "sudo apt-get update"
<simonvallore> root@ubuntu:/home/simonvallore# dvdbackup -i hdc -I isnt hdc my cd drive if not how do i find it ?
<sethk> nishiroyato, first step is to use the install thing and install the kernel source
<sethk> nishiroyato, have you  done that yet?
<Marlun> LjL: Well, It's using the cd now, guess it doesn't matter where it gets the stuff?
<LjL> n0dl: yeah, it's the login screen... how exactly are you going to start X without it? that is unless you're using startx, are you?
<nishiroyato> i havent.  where do i go for it?
<n0dl> LjL: yeah im using startx
<LjL> Marlun: no it doesn't, unless there are some updates on the 'net, but you can always get them later
<LjL> n0dl: then "man startx"
<simonvallore> root@ubuntu:/home/simonvallore# dvdbackup -i hdc -I isnt hdc my cd drive if not how do i find it ?
<n0dl> brb
<sethk> nishiroyato, menu system, administration, install new applications.  Then file/advanced.  Then you can look through the packages, or use the search
<gfish> pardoxx, any new version u need nero vision express its a plugin for nero btw there is nero for linux dunno if u can use vision express though
<Marlun> LjL: I did the gdm start, it started up but then I got "Failed to start the X server...", so I guess I don't have it :P
<simonvallore> root@ubuntu:/home/simonvallore# dvdbackup -i hdc -I isnt hdc my cd drive if not how do i find it ?
<Marlun> LjL: Or maybe it's not configured correctly.
<LjL> Marlun: try typing "X"
<LjL> Marlun: if it's not there, it'll say command not found
<nishiroyato> in 'add applicatons'  am i looking for the kernel source there?
<Marlun> LjL: yeah, it's not here
<LjL> nishiroyato: no, not really, i don't think
<Marlun> or there
<LjL> Marlun: "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg" then
<gfish> does anyone know how to create a dvd from an avi file
<LjL> nishiroyato: use aptitude or synaptic. "aptitude install linux-source" will get it
<LjL> nishiroyato: with a "sudo" in front of it
<Ricapar> hello
<LjL> hi
<nishiroyato> okay, im trying that
<LjL> nishiroyato: but, my two cents are, if you don't know how to install a package, you probably shouldn't try compiling a custom kernel
<n0dl> does anyone know what Xterm needs tor run?
<LjL> n0dl: nothing more than an X server, i think
<sethk> nishiroyato, it's probably easier from the command line, but if you do file/advanced, and then search, you will find the kernel source in the GUI
<LjL> sethk: "linux-source" is the package name
<nishiroyato> in that case, i need a good lesson on installing packages.  are packages the form in which programs come?
<nishiroyato> or are packages part of the kernel compiling?
<n0dl> LjL: hmm thats awkward i wonder why it doesnt pop up
<sethk> LjL, thanks
<sethk> nishiroyato, in this case, both
<LjL> n0dl: what are you typing?
<gfish> can i use my gmai account in evolution mail
<sethk> nishiroyato, the kernel source is a package, just like anything else you might install
<sethk> nishiroyato, although, unlike a program, you install the kernel source so that you can build it, rather than run it.
<LjL> nishiroyato: yeah packages are the *preferred* form for getting programs in Ubuntu
<n0dl> LjL: i type startx
<LjL> n0dl: try "startx xterm"
<n0dl> LjL: then i left click and try clicking on terminal emulator
<n0dl> ij
<n0dl> ok
<n0dl> brb
<Marlun> LjL: Installed it, and typed "X" it stopped giving error "Couldn not init font path element..." ... "Could not open default font 'fixed';" and also: People inexperienced with the X Window System (that me) should have the "x-window-system" or "x-window-system-core" packages installed."
<nishiroyato> are packages te tbz or tar or bz2 files ive downloaded?
<sethk> nishiroyato, no
<sethk> nishiroyato, those are usually source code archives.  The package manager doesn't know about them.
<fatejudger> is there  a way to play Quicktime 7 movies using either xine or gstreamer?
<jefletcher> Hi, i'm trying to play a DVD with mplayer but it gived the error "Can't read VGM info!"
<jefletcher> anyone know why?
<sethk> nishiroyato, I frequently use those to build, but when you do, remember that the package manager doesn't know about what you've built and installed that way.
<LjL> Marlun: do that ;-) although i think in this case you should probably install "x-window-system", not the "-core" one... yes it will install a little bit more things, i assume, but i have a feeling it will save you from a lot of trouble
<nishiroyato> is the package manager unique to ubuntu or a general linux thing?
<LjL> nishiroyato: most linux distributions have some form of packaging
<jcape> nishiroyato: ...though they tend to be different programs and file formats
<LjL> nishiroyato: the two main systems used nowadays are RPM (from RedHat, now used by Fedora and Mandriva for example) and APT (from Debian, now used in Ubuntu, Mepis and others)
<jefletcher> anyone know why Mplayer says "Can't read VGM info!" when I try to play a DVD?
<nishiroyato> hmm, so if there isnt an ubuntu package for the linuxwacom driver, im shit out?
<n0dl> LjL: a terminal showed up but it froze X
<LjL> nishiroyato: note that, even though the packaging system is the same as Debian's, you *should not* install Debian packages or use Debian repositories in Ubuntu
<fatejudger> LjL: you can install some deb packages
<jcape> nishiroyato: Naw, you can compile one if you need it, it just tends to leave the system kinda messy
<esptho_> i have a newly installed 5.10 ubuntu distro.. but i can't get the internet working.. i have specified the DNS and i have set it up for static ip.. it's a wlan btw.. but when i try to ping the router it replies destination host unreachable.. any one here that can help me?
<n0dl> LjL: do you think i have to install all the X11 files?
<nishiroyato> what about preparing source code into an ubuntu friendly package?
<Marlun> LjL: hmm does not seem to work. "No candidate version found for x-window-system"
<LjL> n0dl: X didn't freeze, i think, it just didn't start your OpenBox. "startx xterm" just start X with an xterm, and nothing else. for running it inside OpenBox, i think you should find a "run program" or "execute command" (or something) menu, and type "xterm" there, if the default "Terminal emulator" button doesn't work
<LjL> n0dl: the "Terminal emulator" button is probably looking for some *different* terminal that is not xterm, i think
<jcape> nishiroyato: You can do that, though doing kernel stuff in debian packages is a pain (I've done it before)
<sethk> nishiroyato, the programs to create the ubuntu (debian) packages are all available to install on your ubuntu system, and they are quite good
<n0dl> LjL: so what exactly do you want me to do?
<LjL> n0dl: what X11 files don't you have installed?
<benplaut> anyone here make metacity themes? i'm modding one, and one thing won't work :/
<n0dl> LjL: just the base and xterm thats it
<nishiroyato> linux is confusing to the point where i dont even know where to start
<jcape> nishiroyato: It's usually easier to just build the module and put it in the directory, then delete/re-build it when you upgrade to a newer kernel
<LjL> n0dl: and openbox, i suppose?
<sethk> nishiroyato, then for now use the packages that ubuntu provides
<n0dl> LjL: yes
<vbgunz> anybody here use devilspie?
<n0dl> should install the other X11 files?
<sethk> nishiroyato, one big advantage of ubuntu here is that the package manager takes care of a lot of these details for you, which makes it easier to learn.  Then you can go back later and figure out the rest.
<jefletcher> anyone know why Mplayer says "Can't read VGM info!" when I try to play a DVD? I have the libdvdcss2 installed, but for some reason it wont play?
<LjL> Marlun: hmm that's true. but "-core" is there. but, before trying "-core", i think you should give "sudo aptitude install xorg-common" a try
<nishiroyato> okay.  then, mounting my OSX drive aside, my first goal Id like to accomplish is turning this linuxwacom driver source code into a ubuntu package
<Marlun> LjL: hehe ok :P
<vbgunz> sethk: may I ask you a question? I might have overlooked it *but* does Synaptioc provide a history? A history of applications I manually installed?
<n0dl> LjL: should i install the other X11 files?
<sethk> vbgunz, it maintains the database through which you can find out what has been installed.  I'm not sure about whether it can tell you exactly when you installed it.
<gfish> whats the best torrent client for linix
<gfish> *linux
<LjL> n0dl: i'm really not sure what "other X11" files you're thinking about. what i think, anyway, is that you should simply look up on OpenBox's manual how to start arbitrary programs, or how to add them to the programs menu (assuming OpenBox has one)
<sethk> nishiroyato, you have to do a kernel build for that also, as we said earlier.  So install the kernel source package.
<sethk> nishiroyato, LjL told you the package name
<somerville32> How do I mount USB?
<Marlun> LjL: Nothing about "no candidate" but the same packages was "kept back" as when i tried the x-window-system. (4 not upgraded)
<vbgunz> sethk: not when I installed *but* everything I manually installed? I installed a few things... some stuff I probably don't even use... Would like to track them down and do away with them... I currently use debfoster *but* am curious if maybe Synaptic provides a sort of history view...
<Marlun> LjL: and nothing was installed
<LjL> Marlun: note that i'm always saying "aptitude", and i advise you to actually use it, as with "aptitude" you'll be able to easily remove anything that's not really needed -- if you use apt-get, that will be harder
<nishiroyato> sudo aptitude install linux-source right?
<somerville32> How do I mount my usb jumpdrive?
<LjL> Marlun: hmm? what's being kept back?
<sethk> vbgunz, by manually, you mean with apt-get at the command line?
<LjL> nishiroyato: yes
<LjL> Marlun: do a "sudo apt-get update"
<Marlun> LjL: yeah I was actually going to ask about that :P but I've been using aptitude.
<vbgunz> sethk: either way... I instinctively look for it *but* maybe over look it... It's unusual such a nice application doesn't at least keep track of the things *I installed*... Do you understand?
<LjL> Marlun: with aptitude, if you install package A and that in turns installs package B, package B will be automatically removed when you remove package A (unless, of course, there is some other package C that also wants B)
<Marlun> LjL: kept back: libgnutls11, libssl0.9.7, sudo, wget
<nishiroyato> error 'could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Khaaaaan> Darn I just accidentally installed X-Chat when I meant to install X Chat 2 :(
<somerville32> How do I mount my usb jumpdrive?
<gfish> can i get help with a torrent client
<Marlun> LjL: ah okey, thanks :)
<watnu> somerville32: plug it in and it should be recognized
<gfish> i need one
<LjL> Marlun: "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade". i think you just need some updated packages from the Net
<somerville32> watnu: Where would it be mounted to?
<Madpilot> gfish: GnomeTorrent is included by default, for downloading
<LjL> nishiroyato: close Synaptic or whatever installer you have open
<nishiroyato> yep, that did it
<watnu> somerville32: in /media/usb
<somerville32> I think it might be becuase I'm using xfce4
<nishiroyato> i love how willing linux is to connect to some server and grab files
<Marlun> LjL: not it seemed to update all of those that was kept back before.
<somerville32> How I manually mount it?
<LjL> Marlun: not=now?
<nishiroyato> does every distrobution maintain such a server?
<jefletcher> anyone know why Mplayer says "Can't read VGM info!" when I try to play a DVD? I have the libdvdcss2 installed, but for some reason it wont play?
<watnu> somerville32: just plug it in
<Marlun> LjL: yeah
<LjL> Marlun: try again installing xorg-common, and if that doesn't give you a working X, then go and install x-window-system-core
<somerville32> watnu: It is now plugged in and not mounted
<LjL> Marlun: if xorg-common installs, try running /etc/init.d/gdm start again
<Marlun> LjL: the common thing didn't install anything, tried to open X and got the same font error.
<watnu> somerville32: weird.. up till now many cameraas and usb-sticks have been recognized automatically
<somerville32> watnu: I'm not using Gnome
<Marlun> LjL: can try that anyway :)
<gfish> Madpilot, i know but i need to change the ports
<somerville32> watnu: I'm using xfce4
<LjL> Marlun: hold on
<Marlun> LjL: nah, just get [fail] .
<jefletcher> anyone know why Mplayer says "Can't read VGM info!" when I try to play a DVD? I have the libdvdcss2 installed, but for some reason it wont play?
<watnu> somerville32: i use gnome or kde... i dont know xfce4 good enough
<LjL> Marlun: install xserver-common (which is not the same as xorg-common ;)
<Marlun> LjL: whops, sorry :)
<LjL> Marlun: no no, i told you that
<LjL> Marlun: my fault
<LjL> Marlun: (anyway don't bother removing xorg-common, it's needed anyway)
<Marlun> LjL: well, still 0 on everything. :P
<LjL> Marlun: (and it was probably already installed when you installed xserver-xorg)
<LjL> Marlun: nothing? well install x-window-system-core
<Madpilot> gfish: BT uses standard ports, doesn't it? If you need to make sure the BT ports are open, install Firestarter and open the ports there
<Marlun> LjL: ok :)
<LjL> Marlun: it will not install things that are not really needed anyway
<Marlun> LjL: 5 packages, and it's about fonts, sound promesing :P
<LjL> Marlun: yeah, i think it will work now
<Marlun> LjL: a gray screen! :)
<LjL> Marlun: using "X"?
<Marlun> LjL: yeah, and even a mouse pointer
<LjL> Marlun: then gdm start should work this time
<gfish> Madpilot> i need to change the ports because the default are rejected by tracker
<Marlun> LjL: just trying to figure out how to get out of this :)
<LjL> Marlun: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Marlun> LjL: nice, but gdm still just gives me [fail] , it's like it doesn't even try, before it started up but then told me it failed, now it instantly gives me "Starting GNOME Display Manager [fail] "
<nishiroyato> ive completed the aptitude install linux-source
<LjL> Marlun: hmm are you running it with sudo?
<LjL> Marlun: aso try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart", in case it thinks it's already started
<sethk> nishiroyato, ok, you should now have a /usr/src/linux-2.6.xxx
<Marlun> LjL: also when comming out of X Window, theres alot of warnings: "Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0" and like 10 of those with different "pcf.Z, etc."
<sethk> nishiroyato, the xxxxx being the rest of the version
<Marlun> LjL: ok
<LjL> Marlun: there's always a lot of that stuff when starting X
<Marlun> LjL: worked =) Ubuntu login screen
<simonvallore> #ubuntu
<sethk> nishiroyato, first thing I always do is back up that directory before I start to play around in it
<sethk> nishiroyato, of course, you could reinstall the package, but backing up is always a good idea.
<natex> could some one post or email thier evince.desktop and icons?
<Marlun> LjL: Could we organize this a little, if I do this again :) What should I install (first)? :)
<simonvallore> root@ubuntu:/home/simonvallore/Desktop# chmod 777 Storage
<simonvallore> chmod: changing permissions of `Storage': Read-only file system
<nishiroyato> okay.  copy and rename it somewhere?
<LjL> Marlun: i think x-window-system-core and gdm would be enough
<simonvallore> how do i make the drive viewable by regular users
<sethk> nishiroyato, I just tar it
<LjL> Marlun: if not, also xserver-xorg
<dino-> how do i install VLC?
<sethk> nishiroyato, I cd to the directory, and I do this:
<LjL> Marlun: but now try and see if you actually *can* login
<sethk> nishiroyato, tar cvjf ~/linux.source.backup.tar.bz2 .
<eternalist> FliesLikeABrick: X isnt working
<sethk> nishiroyato, note the dot at the end, which means "here"
<LjL> Marlun: (and get to something nicer than an xterm, i.e. gnome)
<eternalist> FliesLikeABrick: i had to press ctrl+alt f2 to get here
<sethk> nishiroyato, the ~ means your home directory
<LjL> Marlun: (though i'm not really sure gnome is nicer than an xterm)
<FliesLikeABrick> eternalist do you understand X config enough to go in and try to fix it?
<sethk> nishiroyato, the cvjf means create, verbose, compress with bzip2, put the stuff into a file
<Marlun> LjL: what is xterm? =P
<eternalist> yes
<eternalist> ive seen it all before
<sethk> nishiroyato, the f might seem odd, but that's because tar stands for "tape archiver", and the default thing to do used to be to back up to a tape
<sethk> nishiroyato, and the syntax has persisted over the last 40 years or so.
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry eternalist, it worked fine for me without extra meddling
<FliesLikeABrick> :-/
<FliesLikeABrick> i guess i just got lucky
<LjL> Marlun: the oldest graphical terminal client for X -- the console in other words
<nishiroyato> currently it looks like its already a tar.bz2 file
<Marlun> LjL: I could login, I'm inside gnome now, however :P The dialog that comes up when you login which shows you whats is loading, has kinda freezed on nautilus, but I can move in the menus...
<nishiroyato> ha, thats an interesting history
<eternalist> FliesLikeABrick: what do i do?
<nishiroyato> so i have to untar it?
<FliesLikeABrick> undo what you did just now
<Marlun> LjL: now it disapeared =)
<FliesLikeABrick> restore your backup x config
<LjL> Marlun: well i suppose that's 'cause you don't have Nautilus installed, you can install it if you feel it's a "basic" component of gnome
<eternalist> whats the point in that!?
<LjL> Marlun: it's the file manager, so personally, i'd find it quite "basic", but otoh it's not really *needed* i suppose
<FliesLikeABrick> eternalist well are you asking me how to give up or how to get it working?
<Marlun> LjL: woho, looks like its working :P and nautilus is installed.
<eternalist> FliesLikeABrick: how to get it working.
<FliesLikeABrick> because i don't know enough about the problem to help you get it working, sorry
<eternalist> FliesLikeABrick: exact..
<FliesLikeABrick> i told you that mine worked as it should have
<Stanislav> Hey all
<Marlun> LjL: don't know why the dialog hanged, disapeared when I opened nautilus.
<LjL> Marlun: ok, then now you can just install the apps you want. you might miss a couple of things in the Gnome panel or menus or stuff, but that's precisely the point of doing a "barebones" install ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> eternalist does the X error output say anything helpful?
<LjL> Marlun: perhaps it won't even do it next time, i'm not sure why it did
<Marlun> LjL: So the steps are. 1. x-window-system-core. 2. gdm. 3. xserver-xorg? =)
<gfish> i installed bit tornado
<natex> could some one post or email thier evince.desktop and icons?
<gfish> but i dont know where it is
<Marlun> LjL: xserver-xorg being a "maybe" :)
<nishiroyato> being that it came in a tar.bz2 file, i should aim to unpack it and then make it?
<LjL> Marlun: step 3 only if the other two don't result in "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" working... but anyway, step 3 will not hurt
<sethk> nishiroyato, by the way, it is 2.6.12-9.
#ubuntu 2005-11-26
<sethk> nishiroyato, after installing you have a .bz2 file?  Then yes.
<LjL> Marlun: note that, if i'm right that step 3 is not needed, then xserver-xorg will be installed *anyway*, and doing step 3 will just result in a no-action
<sethk> nishiroyato, do this:  tar tvjf whatever.tar.bz2 | head
<sethk> nishiroyato, the t means "tell"
<vbgunz> anybody know of an application that will send certain windows to the tray? I tried alltray but didn't like it much... is there anything else that wioll certain programs to the tray? Thunderbird, etc?
<sethk> nishiroyato, what that does is tell me what directory name it will use when you extract
<sethk> nishiroyato, probably, each line will start with linux-2.6.12-9
<Marlun> LjL: ah ok :) Well now I can play with it when I atleast now how to get this up and working.
<simonvallore> root@ubuntu:/home/simonvallore/Desktop# chmod 777 Storage
<simonvallore> chmod: changing permissions of `Storage': Read-only file system
<simonvallore> how do i make it viewable without root
<sethk> nishiroyato, if so, then do this:  cd /usr/src; tar xvjf whatever.tar.bz2
<Marlun> LjL: thank you very much for taking your time to help me! :)
<LjL> vbgunz: in KDE, i have this by default: i can edit the programs menu, and for a given program, click on a "leave in systray" checkbox... perhaps there's something like that in Gnome
<LjL> Marlun: you're welcome
<sethk> nishiroyato, probably you need sudo to write in /usr/src,
<gfish> can i get sum help with a bittorrent client
<sethk> nishiroyato, it really doesn't matter what directory the source is in, but the convention is to put in in /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-9, and you should follow the convention
<nishiroyato> okay.  it did th tvjf and its going though a long list.  aftwards, sudo xvjf
<yo2lux> what is the diference between ubuntu cd and dvd version?
<sethk> nishiroyato, I told you to do this:   tar xvjf whatever.tar.bz2 | head
<sethk> nishiroyato, the | head stops it after printing just a few lines
<sethk> nishiroyato, it doesn't hurt anything to print it all, but you don't have to wait
<sethk> nishiroyato, you can also just control-c to stop it
<n0dl> is anyone here good with irssi?
<sethk> nishiroyato, then, yes, use xvjf to extract
<yo2lux> The ubuntu DVD version have more software?
<sethk> nishiroyato, as I said, follow the convention about putting things in /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-9; that way, when you ask a question, the answer you get will match where the files live on your machine
<sethk> nishiroyato, which makes life easier.
<nishiroyato> with where i'm at in linux, no need for me to get creative
<brownie17> why do KDE apps take longer to run when you are in Gnome?
<somerville32> Who knows
<Madpilot> brownie17: because they're KDE apps running in Gnome?
<_native_> isn't it obvious.
<forsaker> hi guys..
<brownie17> Madpilot, no it is not. i thought KDE was really just a different like toolbar and window system
<forsaker> can i ask you in which repo i can find a packaged version of mplayer and w3dcodecs for breezy?
<vbgunz> LjL: nope, not under Gnome :(
<brownie17> "sexcopter8000" what a name.
<nishiroyato> allright, all unpacked
<gfish> does anyone know how to install torrentflux
<nutter426> hiya
<brownie17> so anyone here from the us?
<nutter426> does the default installer for ubuntu 5.04 automatically set the root password?
<yo2lux> what is the diference between ubuntu cd and dvd version?
<brownie17> sorry. "U.S."?
<brownie17> yo2lux, dvd comes with livecd built in, and a heap of other extras i think
<yo2lux> thanks
<brownie17> nutter426, nothing. you have to set it yourself i think
<n0dl> is anyone here good with irssi?
<somerville32> hehe
<watnu> > is anyone here good with irssi?
<_native_> brownie17; i'm sure many are from The U.S
<forsaker> n0dl: if for good you mean "how to connect to a server" i am very goog :P
<n0dl> wow
<watnu> sorry :)
<_native_> xchat is silly.
<Madpilot> brownie17: KDE is an entirely different WM, different libraries and stuff
<n0dl> wantu: are you good with irssi?
<LjL> i'm very goog too
<nutter426> well, i'm pretty new to linux, but thats what i expected, but i'm fairly sure it just went straight to asking me about users
<brownie17> well who knows what episode you guys are up to in "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation"?
<gfish> does anyone know a decent torrent client
<brownie17> Madpilot, wm?
<LjL> Madpilot: KDE ain't a WM ;)
<watnu> n0dl: average i think
<_native_> gfish; uh bitorrent. ;p
<nishiroyato> now with the source code for the kernel, i have to re-configure it and then re-make it?
<gfish> can u help me install
<LjL> nishiroyato: suppose so, and at the end you'll also have to add it to your Grub boot list
<_native_> gfish; what bittorrent?
<Madpilot> brownie17: meh, OK, you know what I mean - it's a different beast, right? That said, I use a fair number of KDE apps in Gnome too...
<forsaker> so, nobody knows where can i find a repo containing mplayer, eh?
<brownie17> Madpilot, ok.
<nutter426> whats the best way to upgrade to 5.10?
<brownie17> forsaker, i think it is universe
<LjL> !info mplayer
<forsaker> bratsche: an apt-cache search mplayer gives me no help
<gfish> _native_, can u help me install bittorrent
<LjL> !info mplayer-k7
<_native_> gfish; if so just use your synaptic package manager and search for bittorrent.
<ubotu> mplayer-k7: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<brownie17> nutter426, i would say through smart-upgrade in synaptic, because it doesn't just giv eup after reaching one problem. but it is much better if you have the CD added to synaptic as well. less downloading.
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help with installing libdvdcss for breezy
<redondos> I need to try more ID3 tag editors. Suggestions?
<forsaker> uhm... well i'll double check it
<nishiroyato> there is an editing program?  and what would i turn on to i can make ubuntu packages and see an OSX hard disk?
<shadeofgrey> libdvdcss2 DOESNT work with breezy at all
<brownie17> nutter426, and then of course, you don't lose all your settings adn crap from hoary
<forsaker> thanks a lot guyz
<LjL> forsaker: multiverse
<_native_> gfish; Sytem-> administration-> synaptic
<gfish> should i use bit torrent or bit tornado gui
<_native_> you probably want the GUI client
<brownie17> shadeofgrey, doesn't work? in what way? it just refuses to decode dvds? does it give an error?
<forsaker> LjL: multiverse lines in sources.list are uncommented, but i can't find it... but most probably is just a stupid error. i'll check again
<brownie17> gfish, personal preference
<forsaker> thank you anyway
<nutter426> i'll wait til the CD arrives then
<nutter426> still struggling with the root password tho
<shadeofgrey> brownie17:  Totem acts like its not even there when you use libdvdcss2 -- theres another one for breezy thats just called libdvdcss but i havent the foggiest idea what repository to get it from
<_native_> nutter426; why?
<brownie17> forsaker, there is a source-o-matic thing that will hlep you make your own sources list, with all the goodies and stuff, want a link?
<hawking> I am connected to a windows machine through ethernet...what should i do to get files from it?
<forsaker> brownie17: why not ;)
<hawking> or see his harddisk
<forsaker> hawking: samba
<redondos> I need a decent ID3 tag editor. Any suggestions?
<brownie17> hawking, two ways, both open messenger and file transfer, it will send over ethernet, not internet. goto "places", "network servers"
<redondos> sorry for repeating, It wasn't my intention.
<forsaker> redondos: easyTAG
<redondos> tried it, doesn't fit my needs. thanks though.
<hawking> forsaker: hm so should i just apt-get samba or is any other configuration required?
<dino`> how do i install VLC on ubuntu?
<LjL> forsaker: "sudo apt-get update"
<brownie17> redondos, do you use rhythmbox? there is an experimental version of that that supports tag editing
<forsaker> hawking: i think samba is pre-installed on ubuntu.. so try following brownie17 suggestion
<shadeofgrey> doles anybody haver any idea where to get the breezy version of libdvdcss
<LjL> forsaker: also, there is no package named "mplayer", instead, do an "apt-cache search mplayer"
<brownie17> redondos, beggars can't be choosers though. try searching synaptic for mp3 tag editing or something
<dino`> so no one knows how to install VLC?
<redondos> brownie17: I'm looking for something that's not in the Ubuntu repositories, since I've tried them all.
<shadeofgrey> i wanna say that its on marriat or whatever its called
<forsaker> LjL: [00:09]  forsaker bratsche: an apt-cache search mplayer gives me no help
<brownie17> forsaker, samba is not pre-installed
<brownie17> forsaker, i checked
<forsaker> brownie17: i was just guessing since i'm not using ubuntu right now
<hawking> forsaker: well when I go to places---> network servers I see a windows network but in it there is only a desktop configuration file... I can neither see his harddisk or any other files
<brownie17> forsaker, ok. no worries
<brownie17> anyone here watch CSI ?
<LjL> forsaker: well it *is* in breezy's multiverse, i can assure you... be sure the relevant line is uncommented, be sure you've done a "sudo apt-get update", and you should have it. if you don't, something's broken...
<theblue> Hi all.
<dino`> brownie17, i had some eps before i installed(formatted) ubuntu
<gfish> thanks for the help
<brownie17> hawking, i think that means his files are not "shared" tell him to put them into his "shared folder". that might work
<forsaker> LjL: i trust you for sure... i just sai *I* was doing something wrong
<LjL> forsaker: and don't use the U.S. mirrors, they say they're broken
<hawking> brownie17 : we are sure they are all shared
<brownie17> dino`, sorry? "eps"? im not following
<dino`> episodes
<forsaker> *say
<LjL> forsaker: paste your sources.list on the pastebin please, if you can't get it to install
<simonvallore> how do i allow users other than root to access a file
<brownie17> hawking, ill take your work that it is true, but i think they can be "shared" and put in the "shared folder" are you sure there are files in his shared folder?
<LjL> simonvallore: "man chmod", "man chown"
<brownie17> dino`, ahh CSI. excellent. where are you from?
<LjL> simonvallore: be careful with them
<simonvallore> ljl
<dino`> brownie17, norway
<Madpilot> simonvallore: use "sudo"
<simonvallore> LjL, i treid to chmod it
<Madpilot> !tell simonvallore about sudo
<gfish> how do i find my ip adress to open ports in router
<brownie17> dino`, im from Australia, and last night, the episode "grave danger" guest directing quentin tarantino was on
<simonvallore> Madpilot, i was root lol
<hawking> brownie17: I see a folder written smb on it and I can't open it ... does that mean the files aren't shared?
<forsaker> LjL: thank you, but the problem is more complex then this: i was trying to install mplayer through ssh on a friend's ubuntu system. but now this friend has disconnexted. Thank you again anyway.
<nutter426> is there a beginners guide to unbuntu anywhere? or do i have to annoy you all by asking all the same questions?
<dino`> brownie17: cool;)
<brownie17> dino`, it was great. but "to be continued" i am trying to download the next episode now.
<nutter426> i watch CSI
<nutter426> my gf just bought the series 1 miami box-sets
<forsaker> LjL: I'll come back when he will be on-line again
<LjL> forsaker: i see. hold on, i'll paste my sources.list
<dino`> brownie17: where do you download from?
<LjL> forsaker: that must work
<brownie17> dino`, does it screen on your free-to-air tv in norway?
<forsaker> ok LjL thanks
<brownie17> dino`, limewire. i'd use bittorrent, but i have a hardware NAT in my modem, which i cannot turn off or port forward thanks to a manufacturing problem.
<xsje> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<simonvallore> LjL,  root@ubuntu:/home/simonvallore/Desktop# chmod 777 Storage
<simonvallore> chmod: changing permissions of `Storage': Read-only file system
<LjL> forsaker: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4815
<LjL> forsaker: note that those are all italian mirrors. they might be slow for you, but at least they would work
<forsaker> LjL: got it.
<forsaker> LjL: i'm italian too :)
<LjL> forsaker: oh, then nevermind =)
<IOU|Laptop> anyone have any clue what alsa-space: xrun of at least 2079.930 msecs. resetting stream means?
<simonvallore> LjL,  root@ubuntu:/home/simonvallore/Desktop# chmod 777 Storage
<simonvallore> chmod: changing permissions of `Storage': Read-only file system
<xsje> !javadebs
<ubotu> it has been said that javadebs is at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<brownie17> IOU|Laptop, something you copied from Mplayer?
<somerville32> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<LjL> simonvallore: that *should* definitely make the file world-writable
<IOU|Laptop> yes, while playing an mp3, all applications seem to crash while playing mp3's
<simonvallore> LjL,  i relize this
<simonvallore> lol
<LjL> simonvallore: what does "ls -l file" tell you about it?
<gfish> does anyone know how i can find my ip adress
<yatesy> ifconfig
<simonvallore> LjL,  dr-x------  1 root         root         81920 2005-11-19 09:20 Storage
<gfish> ifconfig in where terminal
<LjL> simonvallore: uh...
<_native_> watson!!
<LjL> simonvallore: oh, sorry, i missed the "read-only file system" thing!
<LjL> simonvallore: are you in single-user mode or something?
<Stormx2> !art
<ubotu> I heard art is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork
<LjL> simonvallore: i suppose so?
<simonvallore> yeah
<simonvallore> LjL,  im t he only user
<Hentai^XP> Stormx2 guessing you like ubuntu
<SpaceCake> got a small issue with dialup, I cant run network-admin from the menu like a normal user (passwd wrong), but lunching from a root console is a no problem. Ideas ?
<LjL> simonvallore: i don't mean that, i mean if you actually started the system in a single-user mode (or recovery mode, or whatever it's called in ubuntu, or if you passed init=/bin/sh to the kernel)
<simonvallore> uhh
<simonvallore> no
<gfish> can i please get help finding ip adress out
<simonvallore> im in regular mode
<IOU|Laptop> there, xmms just crashed again
<SpaceCake> As I am trying to migrate familie to Ubuntu, with'out sorting this out its a problem
<LjL> simonvallore: what happens if you try to create a file in /home/simonvallore/Desktop, say by doing "touch testfile"?
<forsaker> gfish: as yatesy said: ifconfig
<simonvallore> it creats it
<simonvallore> hence thats how i created that one
<simonvallore> to mount my drive to
<SpaceCake> Can teach to get to  terminal, su, lunch netadmin and just then connect. it should be easier :)
<gfish> forsaker. in the terminal
<LjL> simonvallore: oooh i see... is that an NTFS filesystem you mounted on it?
<simonvallore> LjL, yeah
<forsaker> yep gfish but you must be root i think...
<forsaker> gfish: err... sudo
<IOU|Laptop> could these crashes have something to do with ALSA?
<LjL> simonvallore: in that case, you need to pass mount options, i think, because the mount will override the "normal" permissions of the folder
<LjL> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<SpaceCake> I guess nobody its using a old modem anymore
<gfish> so its sudo ifconfig
<IOU|Laptop> gfish: yes
<redguy> gfish: either that or /sbin/ifconfig
<port7> who's idea was it to do run the ltsp-server though a ssh tunnel?
<simonvallore> LjL,  that doesnt help me with the permissions issue lol
<LjL> simonvallore: it does
<LjL> simonvallore: look at the "Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table" paragraph
<smo> simonvallore: the permissions are a mount option .. so that's where you want to be reading
<gfish> thanks
<LjL> simonvallore: it tells you what options to pass to mount in order to make it accessible to either all users, or the user who installed the system
<shadeofgrey> damnit
<shadeofgrey> now im frustrated
<brownie17> ok everyone, GTG dino` might need a bit more help downloading VLC, someone give him a hand.
<shadeofgrey> libdvdcss2 DOESNT work on breezy
<forsaker> LjL: to mount ntfs file systems with write permissions, doesn't he have to enable a particular, testing, kernel option?
<shadeofgrey> and i cant find the breezy version ANYWHERE
<simonvallore> LjL, Thank you
<LjL> forsaker: no, he simply *SHOULD NOT* write to an NTFS filesystem. but i think that, for now, he's simply trying to access it as a non-root user
<LjL> simonvallore: note this, though, DO NOT attempt to write to an NTFS filesystem
<SpaceCake> hmm.. my usb disk with ntfs, mount immidietly like rw
<redguy> shadeofgrey: not true
<forsaker> oh ok.. i shoud have read all his question :D
<Hobbsee> SpaceCake: sure about that? it's often fat32 that USB's are mounted as
<shadeofgrey> redguy: well then obviously i missed something because ive installed it and removed it 5 timesand it wont work
<LjL> forsaker: no, well, it was worth noting anyway
<mrtwister> hello... i need mysql5, how i can get it in breezy? debian package?
<shadeofgrey> totem says "your trying to watch encrypted DVD's without libdvdcss!"
<SpaceCake> Hobbsee, I am sure, did a look at the mount output :(
<simonvallore> LjL, how do i go three diretories back cd ......\
<shadeofgrey> redguy:  so what do i do?
<LjL> simonvallore: cd ..\..\.. ;)
<eternalist> LjL: im trying to get my radeon 9550 with 3d graphics acceleration
<forsaker> ok. thing to go sleeping. good night everyone. see you
<SpaceCake> Hobbsee,  and anyway, external hard is 120mb ntfs, 100% sure
<simonvallore> nice
<forsaker> s/thing/time
<eternalist> LjL: i rebooted after following the ubuntu instructions, and X doesnt show up.
<Hobbsee> SpaceCake: and you write to your external hard drive?  or just read it?
<LjL> simonvallore: err, of course with slashes, not backslashes ;)
<LjL> simonvallore: though i usually just do "cd .." three times anyway
<somerville32> How I uninstall the java that comes with Ubuntu?
<SpaceCake> Hobbsee, no way I will write to it !! just read
<shadeofgrey> redguy:  any guidance you can give would be great.  im lost
<cribeiro> SpaceCake: I've seen something similar - a NTFS drive was reportedly mounted rw but in fact was ro. Do not ask me why :-)
<LjL> eternalist: are you kidding me now?
<redguy> shadeofgrey: read /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/README.Debian
<eternalist> LjL: no.
<Hobbsee> SpaceCake: oh good!  i thougth you were intending to write to it!
<gfish> thanks guys
<SpaceCake> but, to be sure.. manual edit of fstab did the trick :)
<eternalist> LjL: im talking thru just a virtual console
<eternalist> LjL: irssi :)
<LjL> eternalist: weren't you the one telling me i should not quibble about graphics card support? :-P anyway, i have no ATI, and no idea...
<eternalist> LjL: i know but, some dude on here told me itd take 5 mins to setup
<cribeiro> As for writing to NTFS mounts... in myh own experience it works fine. It's not guaranteed because it may spetacularly fail if you do something worng (such as turning off withou unmounting)
<eternalist> FliesLikeABrick:
<eternalist> i believe it was
<SpaceCake> sori, anybody using a simple modem dialup connection here?
<shadeofgrey> redguy:  I DID use that script to install it and it didnt woirk at all
<Hobbsee> !dialup
<ubotu> well, dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<shadeofgrey> redguy:  it gave me the same damn error
<redguy> shadeofgrey: Erm, so you managed to install it? My mistake then, thought you were looking for it and could't find it. Maybe you want regionset?
<Hobbsee> !tell SpaceCake about dialup
<redondos> What is available in the repositories for extracting Ace compressed files?
<theblue> !dialup
<somerville32> How I uninstall the java that comes with Ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> redguy:  i never had to use that before
<SpaceCake> so it
<LjL> cribeiro: have a look at ntfstools too. anyway, writing to an NTFS volume is not something i'd ever advice
<somerville32> *How do I uninstall the java that comes with Ubuntu?
<theblue> I am offended by dialup!
<saik0> ubuntu comes with Java??
<somerville32> Yes
<redguy> shadeofgrey: sorry, can't help you then...
<somerville32> the GNU runtime environment
<shadeofgrey> redguy:  look - there are 2 versionas of libdvdcss : one for breezy which is just libdvdcss and one for pre breezy called libdvdcss2
<gfish> hmm
<shadeofgrey> redguy:  i need to know where to getthe second one.
<cribeiro> LjL: Well, I reckon there are good reasons... but in my case I had to do it. I never had a problem at all with many tools: ntfsresize, captive, etc...
<gfish> i opened the ports for bittornado in my router
<gfish> do i have to open them somewhere in ubuntu
<SpaceCake> theblue, I got 3km from me the clossest dsl line
<LjL> eternalist: well, i dunno really, in any case... for the moment, to get X back running, you could probably just put "vesa" in xorg.conf instead of "ati", or similar
<shadeofgrey> redguy:  do you know the name of the marrialat or whatever repo?  i think thats where i got it last time...
<oskude> gfish, i dont thin ubuntu has a firewall as default...
<LjL> cribeiro: it's not something i'd *advice* doesn't mean it's not something i'd *do* ;-)
<theblue> SpaceCake: Ouch.
<cribeiro> gfish: I assume that you not only opened, but redirected the ports in the router.
<unfito> hello
<gfish> yeah
<unfito> does anyone use notemeister?
<sethk> oskude, it doesn't have a firewall at all.  It has an IP filter.
<gfish> criberio, i did what i used to do in windows
<mrtwister> hello... i need mysql5, how i can get it in breezy? debian package?
<redguy> shadeofgrey:no, sorry
<cribeiro> gfish: which port does it use?
<oskude> sethk, yeah, most of the "routers" dont have firewall atall, just a NAT...
<sethk> oskude, absolutely
<oskude> sethk, but they call it firewall
<sethk> oskude, yes, I know, and I hate that
<gfish> criberio, thanks for the help it works now
<oskude> sethk, ok :)
<ZeroDni> hey i was wondering if anyone here good with apache2 runing on breezy im trying to diable directory listings using the -indexes command in my httpd.conf but it seems not to work
<oskude> sethk, but ubuntu (ASFAIK) doesn have any firewall or so to prevent port to be used...
<sethk> oskude, on the default install, I believe you are correct
<oskude> sethk, in default installation that is...
<cribeiro> gfish: well, I dont know what did I say that was helpful to you :-) but if it works it's fine
<saik0> By default ubuntu is'nt listening on any ports
<oskude> saik0, well, i get some ports with nmap on standard installation, so "ubuntu" is listening :)
<ZeroDni> if you need to work with your firewall in ubuntu firestarter can configure what port you need easy to use gui
<simonvallore> How can i make fire Starter Atuo Start ?
<simonvallore> Auto*
<Hobbsee> simonvallore: it will automatically
<simonvallore> No it doesnt
<saik0> oskude, running nmap locally, on the same subnet, or on a different network?
<ZeroDni> when you install it it should be added to your init.d
<simonvallore> i have to be root to run it
<simonvallore> lol
<ZeroDni> the gui but not the service
<Hobbsee> simonvallore: tried hitting ctrl+alt+f8 while booting, and watching the scrolling black text?  seen if it's on there?
<oskude> simonvallore, scnr, you just but your prodigy audio cd in your drive and firestarter starts :)
<oskude> saik0, nmap localhost
<ZeroDni> lol
<gfish> cribeiro, i just noticed the light was green after re-checking the router ports
<ZeroDni> good one oskude
<simonvallore> I see now
<n0dl> Does anyone know what SDL is?
<gfish> im loving linux now
<oskude> ZeroDni, :)
<ptlo> n0dl, yes
<simonvallore> Does anyone know how to install dvd rip
<oskude> n0dl, Simple Direct Layer (or so)
<ZeroDni> is sdl is Simple DirectMedia Layer
<n0dl> do you know what the package is? i need v 1.2
<n0dl> configure: error: SDL >= 1.2.0 is required
<gfish> is there a program to convert avi to dvd within linux
<ptlo> n0dl, libsdl1.2-dev
<ZeroDni> let me gus trying to install rom emulators
<n0dl> oo thats what i typed wrong
<EdLin> n0dl, are you sure what you're compiling isn't in universe?
<gfish> can u emulate roms within linux
<gfish> if so that is soo cool
<gfish> i dont even have my gfx card installed
<ZeroDni> btw have you guys heard about monad
<saik0> oskude, what did you find, because I'm almost certain that ubuntu is not listening on any ports after a fresh desktop install. Anything that is is probably bound to 127.0.0.1
<gfish> nope
<gfish> ZeroDni, nope
<ZeroDni> yeah just like windows you just need the programs
<ZeroDni> the mircosof command line for vista
<ZeroDni> it has all the shell commands from unux and linux
<simonvallore> I LOVE THIS LINUX ITS SET UP BETTER THEN MY WINDOWS
<EdLin> ZeroDni, it's Microsoft's new viral vector, and it won't be in the non-server versions of Vista because of that.
<ZeroDni> its such a rip off
<n0dl> what about vista?
<oskude> saik0, ubuntu doesnt listen anything, its the services that does it...
<n0dl> viruses insecurity and all that jazz
<SpaceCake> mb ram and gb hdd :)
<saik0> oskude, you know what I meant
<ZeroDni> i was talking about the server version :)
<ZeroDni> they are like 30 years tolate lol
<gfish> i bet windows vista has some major bugs
<ZeroDni> they are just trying to copy linux
<oskude> saik0, yeah, but there are ports to find with "namp localhost" after standard install...
<Hentai^XP> may
<saik0> gfish: all software has bugs
<ecobuntu> has vista been released?
<Hentai^XP> no
<n0dl> dont you know vista already has a monitor problem
<saik0> oskude, pretty sure they are only listening locally, try doing it from another box
<n0dl> they were trying to display it at ces then it had a BLACK SCREEN OF DEATH!
<n0dl> just like the Xbox 360 in walmart
<ZeroDni> na there was just the dill hole giving a leture on open source ocording to microsoft saying widnwos is more secure
<oskude> saik0, yup
<n0dl> buch of crapshat
<ZeroDni> and showing off monad like is something new
<n0dl> pfft
<saik0> oskude, well then I guess I was wrong
<ZeroDni> you can even do ls in monad
<ecobuntu> how long has it been since windows released an OS?
<Hentai^XP> yep
<n0dl> whats monad?
<Hobbsee> ecobuntu: since 2001
<Hentai^XP> 2k3
<saik0> Windows server 2003
<ZeroDni> if you guys like i have give you the link to the webcast
<Hobbsee> ah
<oskude> saik0, no, your right. theres no port listening external on a standard installation
<ecobuntu> windows is a POS
<n0dl> no kidding
<n0dl> whats monad?
<EdLin> anyone who actually *wants* to use Windows as a server is a PHB
<oskude> saik0, forgot that debian installs ssh as standard :)
<Hentai^XP> so who is running windows?
<oskude> saik0, and not ubuntu..
<EnglishStan> Hello.... Need help with Internet conectivity
<Hentai^XP> EdLin used Edlin before?
<saik0> oskude, thought so, which is why it's justifiable not to ship with a firewall
<n0dl> is monad a windows wack at opensource?
<stpere> Hentai^XP, we are using pirated copies of Windows Server 2003 at school :-(
<ecobuntu> ask away Stan
<EdLin> Hentai^XP, yes. It's been a long time ago. ;-)
<Hentai^XP> n0dl no
<Hentai^XP> lol
<oskude> saik0, yeah, when you dont have nothing running on a port, no need for a firewall...
<stpere> Hentai^XP, in our Server installation course
<ZeroDni> no just to to the linux command line like they can do pipes and stuff now
<Hentai^XP> edlin is still in windows CMD
<EnglishStan> I can ping all computers on my network, and ping website, but i get an error when tryinmg the access tye web.
<EnglishStan> it worked at one time.....
<EdLin> Hentai^XP, I wouldn't know, I don't have a Windows partition
<EnglishStan> I'm a linux n00b, just installed today
<ZeroDni> mms://a2.v14853b.c14853.g.vm.akamaistream.net/5/2/14853/v003/1a1a1a72db3eb01f920167db4fb41745a9188ffd69d8399dcb2c97f865c62f5dc02f9ccbfc30689dd0ff6cdf44bc2c5bc83ba01888b7fc2c5c8fc3/0058_w.asf
<ZeroDni> that is the link
<EdLin> Hentai^XP, though I do help people with their Windows problems
<ecobuntu> EnglishStan: click network under settings -> administration
<ecobuntu> EnglishStan: enter your password
<ZeroDni> you can open it directly using vlc
<ecobuntu> EnglishStan: make sure your connection is activated and configured :)
<Hentai^XP> MSH E:\Documents and Settings\Justin.AMD1GHZ> edlin
<Hentai^XP> MSH E:\Documents and Settings\Justin.AMD1GHZ> File name must be specified
<saik0> oskude, exactly, much better standard installation than that _other_ OS
<ecobuntu>  i have a shitty windows partition just for using my webcam to chat with on AIM
<saik0> and several other distros
<Iam8up> doesn't gaim support webcams?
<EnglishStan> ecobuntu...it is active and configured properly (ithink)
<Hentai^XP> suggestions for people running windows
<oskude> saik0, psst, dont pick on debian, its the "father" :)
<Hentai^XP> run as limited user
<saik0> oskude, i run debian on all my servers
<Blejdfizt> i'm having a brain block here.. what is the name of that mms-stream ripper?
<n0dl> Ph34r it like mama's fried chicken
<oskude> saik0, yeah, my usage is too, debian = server, ubuntu = desktop/notebook
<EnglishStan> hello!!
<saik0> oskude, that is exactly what I do
<sethk> server=slackwarre, desktop/notebook=ubuntu
<WildPenguin> EnglishStan, what is in /etc/reslov.conf?
<oskude> saik0, debian is like a dream for server, but on desktop... (no autoconfig, long updates...)
<saik0> oskude, i use my ubuntu notebook to ssh into all my debian servers (no displays)
<EnglishStan> i tried to open that and nothing happened
<ecobuntu> Yup I think WildPenguin is on to something :)
<ZeroDni> sokude ubuntu i find works just as well for servers i run all my servers on ubuntu with just a few config change like geting back root account
<calamari> hi
<nytryx|Ibook> anyone have [linner] 's email?
<oskude> saik0, long live console :)
<Dr_Willis> ZeroDni,  :P shame.. Lol.
<ZeroDni> i use ubuntu for more hardware supoort out of the box
<calamari> I need help with ubuntu... I think I may have a virus
<ulaas> server ubuntu , desktop ubuntu, fridge ubuntu, tv ubuntu, adslmodem ubuntu, car ubuntu .......
<ecobuntu> calamari: why?
<oskude> ZeroDni, and in 6months you have to update ? doh
<nytryx|Ibook> Zerodni try suse
<Hentai^XP> Anyone have a link to that virus or trojan that used MSH to infect vista?
<ZeroDni> i just finshed chaning all 9 of my debain box to ubutnu
<somerville32> I find Ubuntu too slow :(
<calamari> ecobuntu: my mouse pointer freezes up with the hard drive light on and I cannot find a cause
<ecobuntu> calamari: probably a bug not a virus
<oskude> ZeroDni, the only issue for me to not have ubuntu as server is the upgrade policy...
<calamari> ecobuntu: it just did it twice in a row and I checked top with no usage
<ZeroDni> the last upgrade went smoth for me
<ulaas> calamari, disable cpu speed stuff
<EdLin> somerville32, maybe you should install a lighter-weight WM, like XFCE4 or even lighter-weight stuff if that's still too bloated
<saik0> ZeroDni, I run debian stable in most cases. ubuntu is based on (was it unstable or testing?...)
<calamari> ecobuntu: so I figure that ubuntu is doing something behind my back or I have a virus
<oskude> ZeroDni, you dont just dist-upgrade on a REAL server !
<Xenguy> somerville32: if you have old hardware, an alternative to GNOME (like XFCE4) can help
<ecobuntu> calamari: try ulaas's advice
<calamari> ulaas: I'm not familiar with that
<n0dl> how do i unzip files using the terminal?
<saik0> n0dl: man unzip
<ecobuntu> n0dl: unzip package
<oskude> n0dl, unzip <filename>
<EdLin> Xenguy, GMTA
<n0dl> ok cool
<nytryx|Ibook> tar
<somerville32> Xenguy & EdLin: I'm using Xfce4
<ZeroDni> did on 5 machines and it worked well i was offline for like an hour that was it
<somerville32> Xenguy & EdLin: I have a 333mhz w/128mb of ram
<ecobuntu> though i like saik0's response the best
<calamari> ulaas: how do I disable cpu speed stuff?
<Xenguy> n0dl: unzip
<oskude> XFCE4 is the "cooles" low weight that ive seen :)
<oskude> +t
<ecobuntu> fluxbox!
<oskude> nah
<LjL> though i don't quite see what use XFCE4 is (weight-wise), when one is going to use Gnome and/or KDE apps anyway
<ZeroDni> i also dont upgrade untill like a few week affter the switch
<gdub> if you want some of the eye candy go for xfce
<somerville32> Windows 98 is a bit faster on my machine
<somerville32> And it seems to make all to the difference
<ulaas> calamari, i had the same issue. i remember that i edited a script like powernowd or something in /etc/init.d
<ecobuntu> eye candy with xfce?  compared to what?  kde?
<ulaas> calamari, google for it
<saik0> LjL, you're not using all the gnome-libs
<calamari> somerville32: not surprising.. win98 is a pretty fast os
<Xenguy> LjL: yes, alternatives to OpenOffice, for instance Abiword, are also necessary on slow hardware
<gdub> compared to fluxbox which is barebones
<LjL> saik0: i suppose you're using most, though
<gdub> but fast as hell
<EdLin> somerville32, maybe you need a lighter distro, like vanilla Debian, with lighter programs - like sylpheed rather than evolution and the like.
<gdub> on crap hardware
<ZeroDni> and now that i use webmin for most of the samll servers its been a breze to go to brezy
<saik0> LjL, not really, you would be surprised
<oskude> i LOVE gnome, but i would like to have that top-panel menu from os9/osx/kde :)
<LjL> Xenguy: now this is reasonable, though i think more and more apps are either KDE or Gnome apps
<LjL> saik0: well, i dunno, i use KDE myself
<ecobuntu> vanilla Debian?
<LjL> saik0: anyway, for starters, apps will take longer to start, as the libs must be loaded
<EdLin> ecobuntu, www.debian.org
<oskude> man am i glad that ubuntu uses gnome as default :)
<Red-Sox> hi
<somerville32> Maybe I'll just go back to Windows till I get a faster computer
<EnglishStan> Could my Subnet Mask be wrong??? What should it be??
<Red-Sox> i really really really want object dock or yz dock in wine, do they install?
<LjL> oskude: i'm glad there is Kubuntu for me :P
<EdLin> somerville32, Ubuntu is meant for people with the hardware to run GNOME - you need to run a different set of Linux apps and window managers for your old hardware.
<ecobuntu> EdLin: yeah i'm familiar with debian but i've never heard of debian vanilla
<oskude> LjL, and im glad you have the freedom of choice :)
<EdLin> ecobuntu, "vanilla" means "plain"
<ZeroDni> realy you realy can use any by defalt just install server first witch i always do then just do apt-get install kde-base and you have kde for you to install only the programs you want
<ecobuntu> somerville32: or just type server at boot, then install x-windows-system and fluxbox
<LjL> oskude: and i'm glad i'm seeing a nice and reasonable top-of-the-screen menubar right now :P
<ecobuntu> somerville32: then you'll be golden!
<ecobuntu> EdLin: well i know what vanilla means but why would debian be 'vanilla' versus ubuntu?
<oskude> LjL, :) dont tease me :)
<ecobuntu> EdLin: ubuntu only has like two or three different programs
<EdLin> ecobuntu, Ubuntu is a Debian-derived distribution.
<ZeroDni> ecobuntu now what do you like about fluxbox i was thinking of trying it from kde but im affrid it doesnt have alot of the covinet things kde has
<ecobuntu> EdLin: default Debian installation gives you
<SEJeff> ecobuntu, Because Ubuntu changes and adds patches to software to make it better whereas debian often does not
<ecobuntu> KDE and GNOME
<oskude> i've heard "vanilla" metnioned with kerenel...
<LjL> oskude: but i do! KDE is better! it just looks buttugly by default, but :P
<oskude> *mentioned
<SEJeff> oskude: vanilla kernel means mainline with 0 tweaks or patches
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: so does Debian
<Stormx2> how do I compress a couple of files, and what is the smallest compression type? (I'm compressing two large images)
<EdLin> ecobuntu, Debian does not give you KDE and GNOME by default, unless you select it in tasksel
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: you're lying!
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: And which makes a better desktop, Debian or ubuntu?
<oskude> LjL, i like gnome cause of its "cleaness"
<cribeiro> calamari: Win98 is fast because it does VERY little :-)
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: hence debian being vanilla
<Xenguy> Stormx2: bzip2 compresses smaller than gzip AFAIK
<oskude> debian or ubuntu doesnt make ANY desktops...
<Stormx2> Xenguy: AFAIK?
<cribeiro> calamari: did you solve your issue with lockups?
<ecobuntu> Whatever you can get a 'vanilla' installation with either distro
<drewbie42> somerville32,  have a look at openbox, or the xubuntu project, there is a good page on Openbox in the wiki
<Xenguy> Stormx2: as far as i know
<ecobuntu> that's why you can install server
<ecobuntu> which has the base installations
<ecobuntu> same thing
<calamari> cribeiro: nope..
<oskude> sadly xubuntu doenst work "out-of-the-box"...
<oskude> yet, i hope :)
<calamari> cribeiro: I need a tool that tells me which programs are causing the reads or writes to my drive
<LjL> oskude: yea, gnome's "cleaness" is attractive, no doubt, but for myself, i've found that it starts being limiting and getting in the way quite soon. and i assure you that the way KDE works *makes sense*, it just appears not to because there are simply too many buttons one sees by default
<nytryx|Ibook> ok ive converted a rpm to a deb now what?
<somerville32> oskude: It does work out of the box
<ecobuntu> ZeroDNI: fluxbox is very quick and highly configurable
<ecobuntu> ZeroDNI: much more minimalistic than KDE
<calamari> cribeiro: then when it happens I can see what the culprit is
<SEJeff> LjL: What gets in the way?
<saik0> nytryx|Ibook, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<ecobuntu> There is now a GUI in Dapper to install .deb files
<Red-Sox> how do you kill all traces of firefox?
<ecobuntu> very exciting
<oskude> LjL, just to keep you awake, give me an example why KDE is better than GNOME ?
<ZeroDni> what kind of kcontrol like interface to they have or if they have any
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: I would be interested to know how much lighter something like fluxbox really is than xfce4...
<somerville32> Red-sox: killall firefox
<calamari> cribeiro: people always say top.. but that is wrong because it doesn't track disk i/o.. and the problem doesn't appear in top.. top thinks everything is dandy .. with solid hd activity
<nytryx|Ibook> ok the foo part being the name of the deb right?
<LjL> SEJeff: it's simplemindedness. just to mention what oskude mentioned, i can't get top-of-the-screen menus with Gnome.
<somerville32> Red-sox: killall firefox-bin
<ecobuntu> Red-Sox: do you hate the Yankees?  Cause I do
<SEJeff> LjL: I tend to find the shiny obnoxious kde buttons (way too many) get in my way
<Red-Sox> a
<cribeiro> calamari: there are a few tools that you can use
<cribeiro> vmstat is useful
<Red-Sox> ecobuntu, ROCK ON!!
<N6REJ> Red-Sox,  are you wanting to "uninstall" it?
<ecobuntu> Xenguy: i think it's way lighter
<SEJeff> LjL: top of the screen menus?
<sethk> LjL, I can't make gnome allow me to resize windows with alt-right mouse
<LjL> oskude: the menubar? ;-P well, anyway, the KIOSlaves, for example?
<Red-Sox> N6REJ, MOST CERTAINTLY NOT!
<LjL> SEJeff: like MacOS'
<cribeiro> calamari: vmstat will tell you which kind of disk usage you have  - if it is swapping or regular disk usage
<oskude> LjL, KIOSlaves ? swt
<N6REJ> Red-Sox, ok, wanted to make sure.. I hoped not :D
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: for example, I tried a bunch of different WM's last week, and they didn't load any faster than xfce4 from what I could see.  Now maybe the memory usage is less, that I don't know
<calamari> cribeiro: I think I need a program that logs disk i/o and which program did it.. so I can file an appropriate bug report
<EnglishStan> Hello........
<SEJeff> LjL: Read about the hack called kdeinit and then find a better argument :)
<ZeroDni> oskude if you think about it nor kde are gnome is better than one another nome is more mac style and kde is more os2 and windows style
<EnglishStan> anone any ideas
<ecobuntu> Xenguy: well it's faster but if you're running KDE and GNOME apps it's still going to eat up your speed
<calamari> cribeiro: otherwise people will say that my lockups are hardware related
<SEJeff> LjL: I hate the Macos style topbar, but to each his own
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: makes sense
<cribeiro> calamari: if you are experiencing thrashing (yes, written this way) then it not a particular program. it just that you are swapping to much. it a VM fault.
<ecobuntu> Xenguy: yeah...
<cribeiro> calamari: type vmstat 5 and check its output
<Stormx2> eek, how do I make bzip2 put 2 files in 1 archive? :(
<sethk> SEJeff, he wasn't talking about whether someone loves it or hates it.  He was talking about flexibility, or lack of same, at the windowing system configuration layer
<LjL> oskude: well, actually i was thinking more of KPart (KIOSlaves are more like gnome-vfs, i think, though i'm not 100% sure what gnome-vfs is about). KPart is KDE's object embedding mechanism. basically, the one that lets Konqueror show any kind of file KDE knows about (not just that, of course)
<calamari> cribeiro: well the thing is that it normal;ly doesn't thrash.. and when it does I am not doing anything out of the ordinary.. fore example it just did it while I was chatting on irc
<oskude> ZeroDni, i never had a mac, but i still like gnome more, it just feels lighter :) (and these are personal opinions anyway, i use KDE apps too)
<cribeiro> there are a few numbers that you need to check - like po's and pi's, if I remember it correctly
<ZeroDni> im just glade we have so many choses when it comes to interfaces
<saik0> Stormx2, bz2 is just compression, you want a bzipped tarball
<SpaceCake> cribeiro, and what if is swaping very offten ? :) altrough has just 128mb ram :)
<LjL> SEJeff: you mean the hack that was once needed -- and isn't there anymore -- when G++ had problems with runtime linking?
<EnglishStan> can someone PM me on how to get internet sorted out please?
<Xenguy> !pm
<Stormx2> saik0: Ok, how do I do that?
<ubotu> from memory, pm is Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<ecobuntu> i'll be interested to see how the new GUI installer is for Ubuntu
<saik0> Stormx2: man tar =)
<nytryx|Ibook> saik0 i get status database area is locked by another process"
<ZeroDni> EnlishStan how many nic interfaces do you have on the PC
<ecobuntu> I'm running dapper right now and not too much is different yet
<sethk> EnglishStan, that's rather a broad subject
<rixth> http://hey-charlie.org/xchat.jpg See how xChat is interlacing /msg's with the main texT? How can I _stop_ it doing that?
<cribeiro> SpaceCake: well, if you have little memory there's nothing that you can do, besides running fewer (and lighter) apps.
<oskude> lets stop this KDE/GNOME flame, both are good, and the point is you can use even both :)
<saik0> nytryx|Ibook, close synaptic =)
<sexualpotatoes> how do i reinstall grub if i don't have a live cd??
<ecobuntu> rixth: use irssi-text!!!!
<sethk> oskude, indeed, I do use both
<cribeiro> calamari: if you have something big running in the background... then you may experience heavy swapping. How much memory you have?
<SEJeff> LjL: No, the one that doesn't allow me to use SELinux https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2005-January/msg00900.html
<pixelmonkey> I just upgraded to breezy and have this annoying message on logging on about $HOME/.dmrc.  It says it needs to be 644 permissioned.  It is.  It exists.  Yet it still complains.
<rixth> It just started doing it yesterday- seeming by itsels
<nickrud> sethk, you can use alt mouse to resize windows; use the configuration editor and look at /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier
<SEJeff> LjL: http://www.nsa.gov/selinux/list-archive/0407/7698.cfm and it is still very much there
<LjL> oskude: well, actually, the point i usually make is to *not* use both... either choose KDE or Gnome, but myself, i'd never bloat my system by using both
<EnglishStan> Uboto. i have but i can't seem to get any answers
<cribeiro> cribeiro: I insist on the swapping thesis because of what you say - low CPU usage coupled with high disk IO. it's typical.
<calamari> cribeiro: 384mb .. and most is free.. I show no swap being used... and also when it freezies I've checked and no swap
<SpaceCake> cribeiro, yea I know, thats way after testing Mandriva, Suse .. I got stuck with Ubuntu
<ZeroDni> pixelmonkey i get that too only when i log in via XDMCP
<sethk> nickrud, thanks, I'll try that.
<SEJeff> LjL: Agreed. Doesn't make sense to load the libraries for 2 big toolkits into memory
<oskude> LjL, well, there are programs that are only for GNOME or KDE, so i use both (libs, not desktops)
<cribeiro> SpaceCake: Ubuntu is really a lot lighter. I just hope it doesnt get too bloated as times goes on...
<pixelmonkey> ZeroDni, so what's the solution?
<sexualpotatoes> !uboto grub after windows install
<ubotu> sexualpotatoes: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nickrud> sethk, that's the area you want to look into for customizing metacity; it's not sawfish, but there is a bit
<oskude> so, what ever you use, KDE or GNOME, u can use both programs in the other...
<calamari> cribeiro: I wonder sometimes if it is a cron job that is causing it.. but I don't know how to find out besides disabling cron and I'd rather not
<cribeiro> calamari: leave the vmstat in some terminal... and check it when the problem surfaces. it will tell you something about the nature of your disk IO.
<rixth> !ubotu tell oskude about u
<Madpilot> cribeiro: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) runs faster on this machine than the previous release...
<N6REJ> does anyone have the new sources.list file please?
<cribeiro> calamari: I had some issues with cron a long time ago. Don't remember now, really.
<Dr_Willis> new?
<oskude> sorry for my lazyness :)
<Madpilot> !tell N6REJ about repos
<sexualpotatoes> !uboto tell sexualpotatoes about grub after installing ubuntu without live cd
<ubotu> sexualpotatoes: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<sexualpotatoes> lol
<sexualpotatoes> gay
<calamari> cribeiro: okay I will leave that running.. hopefully it will capture the problem.. thanks :)
<oskude> ~ubotu set VAR "u" as "you" :)
<SpaceCake> cribeiro, I got Cel300A, 3gb hdd, I tried even Suse 6.4. was a no go :( One option was Debian, but I got first Ubuntu :)
<sethk> EnglishStan, sorry, there is so much traffic that whatever you specifically asked scrolled by before I could read it.
<cribeiro> calamari: well, at least you'll know if the IO is process or application driven... or VM driven.
<N6REJ> Madpilot, thanks!  I'm gonna save the darn thing this time.... I tried to install the AMD64 distro, but apprently I had a bad disk and I don't see how to "verify" that a disk burned right with nautilus.
<ursine> anyone here familiar with linux sound troubles?
<sethk> EnglishStan, you can /pm me with a question if you like
<cribeiro> calamari: you may try also lsof or something like that
<crimsun> ursine: like?
<cribeiro> lsof lists open files. there's also other app that does something similar but I forgot its name
<cribeiro> lsof also lists who's using the file
<SEJeff> cribeiro: strace is pretty advanced. That is what you are talking about
<ursine> I have a soundmax that isn't outputting any sound
<SEJeff> cribeiro: * the tool that is similar
<ursine> I managed to fix it in the last release, but don't remember what I did
<N6REJ> ursine, mine worked right out of the box!
<Xenguy> !tell sethk about pm
<cribeiro> SEJeff: yes, that's it. I'm an old timer mind you :-) lsof was available for Solaris & BSD a long time ago...
<repete> Hi all
<Homer> in Jan 21, 2038 all computer systems will crash!
<oskude> ursine, ...cant remeber what i did. i could sing a song with those ones :) (i feel with you)
<_jason> Homer, why's that
<ursine> if I recall there was some configuration thingie to do with the headset jack
<cribeiro> SpaceCake: i have a few old PCs running Ubuntu too.
<Homer> cause POSIX machines are using a 32-bit signed int to keep track of time
<Homer> and windows too
<Homer> from 1970
<N6REJ> Is there a Nero like cdburning program for *nix?
<SEJeff> cribeiro: I'm not sure about lsof in Solaris. The Solaris strace equivalent is truss I believe
<sethk> Xenguy, at times there is so much traffic that one person's questions never break through
<Xenguy> N6REJ: k3b  ?
<N6REJ> k3b?
<ursine> does anyone know some useful commands for getting sound configuration info?
<Homer> there will be outofbounds kernal panic errors! :(
<repete> N6REJ: yea, I'd recommend k3b
<Homer> cause the int will be too large for the memory
<cribeiro> SEJeff: wow, that's really from so 80's -- truss! how long since I had heard about it :-)
<SEJeff> cribeiro: I deal with HP-UX, AIX, and Linux. Haven't played much with Solaris
<Xenguy> sethk: exceptions to all rules I suppose
<ursine> k3b is pretty cool
<saik0> Homer, you're being serious, are you?
<N6REJ> repete, gr8t ty, I'll look for it.
<repete> Has anyone seen the 'smart' developer in irc?
<Homer> yes
<Homer> you have about 32 years before your computer explodes
<Homer> :D
<Xenguy> ursine: lspci |less  (look for keyword 'audio')
<saik0> Homer, the problem is well know, and will be adresed long before then
<SEJeff> cribeiro: Yeah, it's a great tool. But you have to compile it in HP-UX. It doesn't come stock.
<repete> N6REJ: 'sudo apt-get install k3b' :-)
<oskude> Homer, you have any "evidence" or just theory ?
<Homer> it's a well known problem
<cribeiro> SEJeff: I had some experience with Solaris about 9 or 8 years ago. I worked on a Sun reseller... and I did some deployments. At that time I used Linux too, Slackware & stuff like that.
<Homer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<_jason> Homer, does that mean that if someone set's the date to 2040 their computer won't work?
<Homer> yes
<SpaceCake> !mms
<ubotu> Wish i knew, SpaceCake
<oskude> Homer, so if i set my clock to 2038, my pc will explode ? :)
<Dr_Willis> they will explode.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Homer> like a hand granade
<Homer> booooom
<sethk> oskude, it might just melt down
<Dr_Willis> and your robo-love-doll will workbackwards!
<sethk> Dr_Willis, hmm, promise?
<SpaceCake> oskude, my one survived now for 8y, 300 clocked at 450 :)
<ClayG> anyone gotten k9copy to work?
<Homer> unless you keep reverting back the time your computer will crash
<Urthmover> good evening people
<Urthmover> has anyone ever used FreeNX?
<cribeiro> Urthmover: I did play a little bit.
<SEJeff> Homer, by then, most computers will be 64bit and that will be irrelevant
<Madpilot> ClayG: k9copy? that's for cloning dogs, is it?
<oskude> hmm, where do i change the year of my ubuntu clock ? :)
<Homer> right
<Hentai^XP> Homer that date problem dosen't effect windows
<_jason> Homer, what are we going to do about the year 292,277,026,596 problem ?
<ClayG> Well sort of, only the big ones
<Urthmover> well I'm having trouble getting it up and running ...do you mind taking a moment to help me troubleshoot it?
<Homer> but then the year 292,277,026,596 problem would be a problem
<cribeiro> Urthmover: it's good, but I found a few issues... nothing big... But the performance is amazing.
<Dr_Willis> I need to copy my dog and enlarge him 200%
<Homer> :(
<ClayG> you woudl never use it on a dashund
<Homer> poor people in the year year 292,277,026,596
<Urthmover> great cribeiro
<oskude> well, i allso heard about the year 2000bug, didnt even notice it was 2000...
<sethk> ClayG, actually, I did that.  My dog is only half dashschund
<Urthmover> I need someone to help me get it working....
<Urthmover> I can apt-get it from the different source
<ClayG> Whats the other half?
<Urthmover> and even set the key
<cribeiro> Urthmover: well, I had some trouble too :-) I just followe instructions, it worked. But I could not quite figure out the authentication stuff.
<ClayG> please dont say human, lol
<EddieDaMan> hi clay
<Urthmover> but now I'm not sure what to do
<ursine> are there any other sound config thingies aside from lspci?
<ClayG> Hey eddie, did you get that ama prob fixed?
<Urthmover> nxclient: cannot connect to X server
<EddieDaMan> not yet
<guydebord> HI. I just configured my wireless connection at a friends house.  Now, using my own IP it doesnt seem to work. Anyohe can tell me what my wireless interface properties should look like and where I reeenter my browser direction?
<Red-Sox> what osx-style dock for windows installs on wine?
<ClayG> Don't worry, there was a simple Gnome problem I was hunting the answer for for 3 days
<oskude> ursine, "lspci" just shows what harware you have on pci bus
<oskude> +d
<cribeiro> Urthmover: I was able to make it work on a new Ubuntu install. I had some trouble installing it on my home PC... because the installation is really confusing after one year and two dist-upgrades :-)
<ursine> yeah, I know
<ursine> that's why I need to find some commands for configuring my soundcard
<EddieDaMan> what exactly is kde?
<cribeiro> Urthmover: what did you do?
<SEJeff> EddieDaMan: The spawn of satan
<fredforfaen> EddieDaMan a window manager
<Urthmover> well cribeiro what doy ou suggest  right now I can SSH into the machine and I've somehow busted VNC
<EddieDaMan> lol
<ptlo> EddieDaMan, it's a desktop environment; like gnome, but different
<fredforfaen> yeah SEJeff
<EddieDaMan> ic
<oskude> ursine, sry, but linux and sound is a "black hole" for me, thats why i have ubuntu that autoconfigured it for me :)
<ClayG> anyone here use squid or stunnel?
<Urthmover> mind helping me get it working again.....I only changed my gdm.conf (thinking XDMCP) was going to be what I wanted for remote access
<cribeiro> Urthmover: I kind of remember that I did the apt-get, etc... and it would not work out of the box... but I did one command, don't remember which one... to set the authentication method. It worked after that.
<EddieDaMan> are there any programs like winamp for linux other than amaroK?
<SEJeff> ClayG: I set up squid at work. Squid supports ssl so you don't really need stunnel with it
<cribeiro> Urthmover: It was on the office and no, I did not keep any notes :-(
<Urthmover> lol
<oskude> EddieDaMan, xmms
<Urthmover> bummer
<EddieDaMan> does is stream?
<ptlo> EddieDaMan, there are xmms, and bmp which look very much like winamp .) also there is rhythmbox, banshee and muine for music playing
<SEJeff> EddieDaMan: beep-media-player is the newest best winamp clone. Even uses winamp themes
<oskude> EddieDaMan, yes, audio
<Urthmover> man this sucks cause VNC is now dead....what is the easiest way to reconfigure VNC?
<cribeiro> Urthmover: well, let's try :-) what did you do up to this point?
<EddieDaMan> kewl
<oskude> EddieDaMan, but if you want to stream NSV video, use mplayer and w32codecs...
<EddieDaMan> okay
<Urthmover> I edited /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to allow XDMCP
<saik0> EddieDaMan, unless theres some specific xmms plugin you want you probably want bmp
<Urthmover> but have since gone back and reversed those changes
<SEJeff> EddieDaMan: xmms and beep are both good. The main difference is that beep uses the gtk2 toolkit which makes it prettier and integrate better into your ubuntu desktopo
<EddieDaMan> how do i get beep?
<EddieDaMan> is that just through synap
<ursine> does anyone know what commands can be used for configuring sound on linux aside from lspci?
<EddieDaMan> ?
<Urthmover> netstat -l does not show a listen VNC on 5800 :-(
<early> has anyone in here been a mandriva user prior to ubuntu?
<oskude> EddieDaMan, try first, ask then
<EddieDaMan> lol
<EddieDaMan> k
<oskude> :)
<cribeiro> Well. What's the problem with freenx? Did you install it, etc... at what point did it fail?
<SEJeff> EddieDaMan: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player*
<cribeiro> Urthmover: try to start the daemon manually.
<cribeiro> Urthmover: /etc/init.d/vnc or something like this.
<Urthmover> what is the syntax?
<saik0> SEJeff, that would install beep-media-player-jack
<Urthmover> thanks
<cribeiro> Urthmover: check you /etc/init.d directory
<ecobuntu> beer
<cribeiro> Urthmover: there must be a script to start & stop VNC. I dont have it installed here so I cant tell the name to you
<Urthmover> there is no VNC in /etc/init.d
<cribeiro> perhaps it was uninstalled when you grabbed freenx... who knows?
<Urthmover> I only did what came default on Breezy
<SEJeff> saik0: Thats an output plugin. It can be changed so it doesn't matter
<Urthmover> anyone know hor to reinstall and reconfigure VNC?
<Urthmover> know how cribeiro?
<cribeiro> there are two options.
<ecobuntu> Urthmover: apt-get --reinstall install vnc
<pridkett> is there an easy way to get additional debugging from a startup script?
<cribeiro> Urthmover: you may try to uninstall it... and reinstall it later.
<pridkett> I have a script that fails at startup, but when I run it manually it works fine
<saik0> SEJeff, meh, I just prefer not installing stuff I have absolutely no use for
<guydebord> No one has any idea on configuring a wireless connection for a specific inet address.  One thing is the address is different in eth and lo after the ifconfig command
<SEJeff> pridkett: What script
<pridkett> SEJeff: it's one that I wrote myself for LIRC
<pridkett> so it's not supported
<Urthmover> ? cribeiro
<Urthmover> man I just want some graphical remote access
<cribeiro> Urthmover: one moment I was checking. WHich VNC did you use before?
<Urthmover> how do I strip VNC from it and re-install?
<SEJeff> pridkett: It is likely a dependency issue. Make sure that is is started last. Create the symlink to be something like S1000customscript
<oskude> Urthmover, i just did System>Administration>Shared Folders, opened a foleder. and on antoher machine connected with vncwiever (or so)
<Urthmover> whatever comes with breezy
<Urthmover> I'm not too sure which
<cribeiro> Urthmover: I assume it was vino
<pridkett> SEJeff: yeah, it's already S99
<Urthmover> what is the apt-get name for vnc?
<Dr_Willis> theres several vncs you can install.. I dident think any were installed by default
<cribeiro> Urthmover: sudo apt-get remove vino
<SEJeff> pridkett: You could also start it from your gnome session so it is ran whenever you login to gnome?
* Urthmover trying
<Dr_Willis> theres 'tightvnc' 'vnc4server' and i think the old fashoned 'vncserver'
<cribeiro> Urthmover: sudo apt-get install vino
<pridkett> SEJeff: unfortunately, it's starting up lirc, which is a system level server.  needed for mythtv
<SEJeff> Urthmover: apt-cache search vnc to find out
<oskude> and what does "System>Administration>Shared Folders" use ?
<pridkett> otherwise, that would be a great idea
<oskude> OH, my fault
<oskude> sry
<SEJeff> pridkett: so what. Put sudo in front of it in the sessions that you have autologin
<oskude> was something else, sec
<cribeiro> I think that "vino" is the closest to a "default"... I believe it's installed by Ubuntu for remote administration.
<SEJeff> pridkett: You could also have the session autologin and start myth
<saik0> oskude, NFS and/or SMB
<pridkett> SEJeff: I didn't think about the sudo thing
<guydebord> No one has any idea on configuring a wireless connection for a specific inet address.  One thing is the address is different in eth and lo after the ifconfig command
<pridkett> I can do that, thanks for the pointer
<Urthmover> of the 3 different VNC's What has the best performance cribeiro?
<pridkett> its' a hack, but should owrk
<pridkett> work
<oskude> what does "System>Preferences>Remote Desktop" use
<sexualpotatoes> anyone know how to reinstall GRUb after installing windows, w/ just the original cd?
<SEJeff> pridkett: System --> Preferences --> Sessions --> Startup. Click add. Add sudo /yourscriptpath/name.sh and then add another one for mythtv
<Urthmover> cribeiro: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://antesis.freecontrib.org breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/antesis.freecontrib.org_mirrors_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Urthmover> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://antesis.freecontrib.org breezy/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/antesis.freecontrib.org_mirrors_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_non-free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Urthmover> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Urthmover> how do I get rid of those errors?
<SEJeff> pridkett: That will ONLY work if you have the NOPASSWD option set in your sudoers file. Do you?
<Urthmover> edit /apt/sources.list?
<pridkett> SEJeff: actually, myth starts just fine through GDM autologin.  This should work.
<nytryx|Ibook> ok heres another problem
<pridkett> SEJeff: thanks
<cribeiro> Urthmover: I really don't know. I used to use tightvnc with Windows... but I dont know which is better
<oskude> Urthmover, sry i ment "System>Preferences>Remote Desktop" and then vncwiever on the other machine
<SEJeff> pridkett: sudo lircscript.sh will only work with the NOPASSWD option in your sudoers file. Do you have that?
<guydebord> both direct and wireless connection should be through eth0 connection no.  What is lo for?
<nytryx|Ibook> i have openmosix installed but now i wanto install openmosixviewer and its telling me that it needs openmosix to install but its installed!
<oskude> guydebord, lo = loopback = local
<nytryx|Ibook> what do i do?
<SEJeff> guydebord: loopback. It's something builtin to every network card to test and make sure it is working correctly with the OS
<cribeiro> Urthmover: Well. Seems you package mangager is somehow broken. Editing /etc/apt/sources,list may help
<guydebord> ok.  so how do I make sure wireless conection configured through eth0?
<cribeiro> Urthmover: did you try 'sudo apt-get update'?
<SEJeff> Urthmover: Remove those repositories from your sources.list or comment them out. It means they can't be contacted
<cribeiro> guydeboard: your wireless connection will probably not use the name 'eth0'
<cribeiro> guydeboard: my one, for instance... use the name 'ath0'. The 'a' stands for Atheros, the name of the chipset on my noteobok.
<nytryx|Ibook> hello?
<scoperesolution> has anyone used ctorrent or know of a good command line based BT client?
<oskude> guydebord, de.archive.ubuntu.com was down a while yesterday, so maybe your mirror is down...
* Urthmover commenting out repositories from /etc/spt/sources.list
<oskude> nytryx|Ibook, world ? :)
<SEJeff> Urthmover: Just the ones that are giving errors
<guydebord> no. was working fine this morning.  trying to activate wlan0 now.
<cribeiro> guydebord: I just read a older msg from you. No, your wireless connection will NOT use the same interface as your wired one.
<bimberi> sexualpotatoes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<SEJeff> Urthmover: Then run sudo apt-get update again and all should be well
<Urthmover> how do I look back at those errors?  dmesg or something?
<nytryx|Ibook> what
<nytryx|Ibook> oskude ive got the dependency already installed
<cribeiro> Urthmover: if you mean the apt errors, I dont think they will show up in dmesg
<oskude> nytryx|Ibook, you said hello, i said world = hello world :)
<SEJeff> Urthmover: dmesg is only kernel stuff. They might be in /var/log/messages. But you might try scrolling up in xchat :)
<bimberi> Urthmover: freenx could be worth another try if you follow this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<nytryx|Ibook> its openmosix im trying to install openmosixview
<nytryx|Ibook> ahh ok
<SEJeff> Urthmover: http://antesis.freecontrib.org breezy/free
<oskude> nytryx|Ibook, sry, didn pick your problem, repeat ?
<SEJeff> Urthmover: Get freenx from the repo set up by Seveas. He is awesome
<saik0> scoperesolution, bittorrent or bittornado for curses GUI
<nytryx|Ibook> what?
<nytryx|Ibook> oskude ive got the dependency already installed
<nytryx|Ibook> oskude ive got the dependency already installed
<nytryx|Ibook> its openmosix im trying to install openmosixview
<cribeiro> SEJEff: seems that Urthmover tried this repository, and had a problem to get packages from it.
<nytryx|Ibook> but i get the package couild not be installed when it already is
<cribeiro> SEJeff: or at least, that was the problem he had with apt-get a few minutes ago...
<SEJeff> cribeiro: He got a 404 not found. So he is commenting it out. I see the problem, this is easy to fix
<oskude> nytryx|Ibook, hmm, what do you type and what do you get (please dont paste multi lines here()
<ThePyromaniac> if i had a partition for mp3's and mounted it to /home/phil/media/music, then changed the mount to /home/phil/media to include all media types, how could i also change where windows will view the partitiion?
<EddieDaMan> how do you get xmms to stream?
<funkyHat> Is it actually possible _at all_ to stop esd from locking the soundcard when it's using it? even though i've got DMIX set up?
<ThePyromaniac> cause /home/phil/media/music was E;/ and that still only loads the music folder
<repete> Does anyone know if 'smart' has an irc channel?
<oskude> ThePyromaniac, scnr, call MS-hotline :)
<cribeiro> SEJeff: I dont get it... you supplied him with the same line he had to comment. Am I missing something??
<nytryx|Ibook> im using synaptic ive already installed openmosix i want to install openmosixview but it wont let me because it says it can download the dependency (which is already installed) oskude
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me install a program
<SEJeff> cribeiro: Yes, he wasn't sure what line to comment, so I gave it to him.
<ThePyromaniac> oskude ok, as soon as i get 40 for the call, haha!
<SEJeff> cribeiro: You said you didn't think dmesg showed apt errors. You were correct. He wanted to see the apt error so he could comment out those repositories
<oskude> nytryx|Ibook, sec
<EddieDaMan> are there any additional thinkg you need to dl for xmms to stream media, like an online radio?
<cribeiro> SEJeff: I thought you were telling him to ADD it :-) sorry
<dino`> what can i add to /etc/apt/sources.list so i can install VLC safe and easy?
<Urthmover> well I've fixed the sources.list
<SEJeff> cribeiro: Nope, comment it out and then do sudo apt-get update
<ThePyromaniac> anyone? :/
<cribeiro> EddieDaMan: try icecast
<Urthmover> but shen I start nxclient (for freeNX) it says Xserver could not be contacted....how do I make sure Xserver is running right?
<EddieDaMan> icecast?
<EddieDaMan> is that a separate program?
<cribeiro> EddieDaMan: yes, icecast... it's a shoutcast clone. A mp3 streaming serverf.
<EddieDaMan> i c
<EddieDaMan> thnks
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me install a program?? :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<oskude> nytryx|Ibook, oh thats funny "sudo apt-get install openmosixview" > "openmosixview: Depends: openmosix but it is not installable" and "apt-cache search openmosix" > "A graphical tool to manage an openmosix cluster" i think you should contact the maintainer of the package or search the mailing list/forums of that program...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kyral> purplefeltangel, what are you trying to install
<cribeiro> Urthmover: I dont remember it very well. I may try to reproduce it here... but I belive that you should be running the freenx deamon... is it running?
<purplefeltangel> kyral, AIM for linux
<oskude> nytryx|Ibook, oh thats funny "sudo apt-get install openmosixview" > "openmosixview: Depends: openmosix but it is not installable" and "apt-cache search openmosix" > "openmosixview - A graphical tool to manage an openmosix cluster" i think you should contact the maintainer of the package or search the mailing list/forums of that program...
<Kyral> purplefeltangel, GAIM is much better
<nytryx|Ibook> ok i have openmosix installed!
<purplefeltangel> kyral, i want to see for myself. =_=;
<saik0> purplefeltangel, IMO Gaim is far better then the official AIM client
<timello> hey guys! Is there some workaround for Bug 15372?
<purplefeltangel> plus i want have to learn how to install programs eventually.
<oskude> nytryx|Ibook, how did you do that ?
<Kyral> !tell purplefeltangel about apt
<nytryx|Ibook> had to convert a rpm to a dep and installed it via the terminal
<oskude> timello, scnr, yeah the solution 12435435 should work :)
<ThePyromaniac> damn, in linux i had a IDE drive mounted and i unhooked it, now it says it doesnt exist after rebooting and replugging
<timello> oskude, I can use my accents... ok... let me see
<cribeiro> Urthmover: well, I was checking the link mentioned above... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX... checkit. it sould solve your problem (I hope you are running Breezy BTW)
<kukito> hi newbie question: when I log in as a regular user, whenever I click on the sda1 icon I get an error message indicating I don't have permissions to browse the disk. I can sudo into nautilus and browse that way, but I would rather unmount the drive than having it open with an error message. I'm unable to change permissions on the drive even when I'm logged in as root. Any suggestions?
<timello> oskude, I mean... I can't use
<timello> :)
<Siph0n> hey all
<timello> oskude, what is that? Attachment number?
<Siph0n> when i reboot ubuntu, i get a msg saying it cant unmount my filesystem cause its busy, then when it boots back up it failed when it mounts local filesystem... any ideas? :) like how to fix  :)
<oskude> scnr = sorry, could not resist so allmost = joke :)
<purplefeltangel> kyral, isnt apt-get like package manager except on the commandline?
<samia> n
<samia> bah
<Kyral> purplefeltangel, the Package Manager(GUI) is a frontend to Apt-Get
<oskude> Tidus, as you said a bud number, that i even know where to find, i made a joke to a solution (that i dont know where to find :)
<oskude> bud=bug
<purplefeltangel> kyral i dont know what frontend means
<Kyral> purplefeltangel, its a pretty interface to the commandline Apt-Get
<ThePyromaniac> guys? how to fix a broken mount of a HD?
<oskude> server = buttler, fronted = you saying the buttler what to do...
<purplefeltangel> kyral, so, if a package isnt in a repository, i cant get it?
<nytryx|Ibook> oskude is there a way i can tell it to install and ignore the depencies?
<purplefeltangel> kyral: cuz AIM isnt in any repository.
<timello> oskude, ah! Heh... ok... I didn't understand... ok... so... no way? :/
<Kyral> purplefeltangel, until you learn more...
<oskude> nytryx|Ibook, i think "apt-get -f install" should do this
<Cole> purplefeltangel: use GAIM it is preinstalled.. it supports AIM/MSN/ICQ and all of that stuff
<marktt> I have done something I should not have.
<ursine> anyone familiar with linux sound configuration?
<purplefeltangel> cole, i know. i want to try the official client, and i have to learn to install programs eventually.
<oskude> timello, show me a link to your bug, and if theres no solution on the bug list, i doubt that theres a way...
<marktt> For some reason it seemed a good idea at the time.
<timello> oskude,  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15372
<Cole> purplefeltangel: AIM has an official client? didn't know that lol
<cribeiro> purplefeltangel: I'm using GAIM right now as a IRC client. It's not the best one for this but it's convenient because I also on MSN, etc... on a single app.
<purplefeltangel> cole yes
<nytryx|Ibook> same error oskude
<sexcopter8000m> purplefeltangel, the official aim client may well be in an additional repository
<marktt> To install a particular 'thing' .... it looked like I needed to upgrade gcc.....
<timello> oskude, I use us international with dead keys... but is the same problem I think
<purplefeltangel> sexcopter8000m, it's not in universe, multiverse or main.
<Cole> multiverse maybe?
<sexcopter8000m> purplefeltangel, oh ok then
<ThePyromaniac> Broken HD mount anyone? unplugged IDE HDD and now it doesnt exist after i put it back in and reboot
<Siph0n> do anyone got an idea why my filesystem is busy when i am shutting down? so it cant be unmounted it says, then gives an error when it boots up saying it cant be mounted.... but everything else seems fine
<marktt> So I reckoned I could do no wrong in removing presently installed version... then upgrade...
<marktt> oooops.
<Cole> purplefeltangel: there are .debs build to debian 3 on aim.com.. those are what i'd use
<marktt> I halted the de-installation of just about everything midstream.
<Cole> purplefeltangel: or you can use use the TGZ's
<oskude> timello, that bug sounds nasty (so many comments) sry, cant help you with that :(
<purplefeltangel> cole, ok, but when i click on the .deb files they try to open in firefox and my computer crashes....
<sexcopter8000m> purplefeltangel, iirc, it's sudo dpkg -i thedebfile.deb
<timello> oskude, yeah... no problem... but look at glance it seems not has any fix yet
<oskude> timello, yeah, i got the same impression...
<timello> but... anyway... thanks
<marktt> Is there a way to re-install packages when the manager says 'unmet dependencies......but this will not be installed'...
<sells> anyone know how to create mp4 for an ipod
<nalioth> marktt: yes, dont use non ubuntu pkgs
<sells> for podcasts
<oskude> timello, np, nice to have problems that are "real" bugs, and not just lazyness searching yourself ;)
<shadeofgrey> i need to know how to format and partition a secondary disk - hdb - if it shows up in the disks window but greys out the create partitions button
<slew> hi, what do i need to get wmv's to play? i already have w32 codecs installed
<Cole> purplefeltangel: type wget http://ftp.newaol.com/aimgen/380469/aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb
<shadeofgrey> whats the command in bash to format andpartition hdb
<timello> oskude, yeah... I already learned :)
<purplefeltangel> thank you cole
<marktt> nalioth: thanks.
<Cole> (i didn't actually check it.. but it shoudl work)
<jonnyakajemol> who is liz4rd
<oskude> shadeofgrey, "mkfs.*" what format do you want to make ?
<tcmjr> Hello guys
<nalioth> sells: install libfaad* and libfaac*
<jonnyakajemol> who is:liz4rd
<shadeofgrey> oskude:  ext3
<sells> nalioth: okay
<tcmjr> Just installed 5.10 and gaim is not showing my buddies pictures ... when I start it i see the flashing pictures as their icon but it vanishes ... Anyone know why
<bimberi> shadeofgrey: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb (to partiton), then mkfs (to format)
<oskude> shadeofgrey, then for format you would use "mkfs.ext3 <partition>"
* EnglishStan slaps nalioth around a bit with a large trout
<marktt> Though all I really want to get back is the gnome things that got 'smaked'.
<nalioth> sells: also gstreamer0.8-faad and -faac will allow you to PLAY aac/mp4/m4a files
<jonnyakajemol> what command do i type to find out what server my friend is on
<nalioth> EnglishStan: i had fish for lunch, thank you
<sells> nalioth: I want to make mp4
<EddieDaMan> hmmm, i downloaded ice cast put i can't seem to stream
<EnglishStan> lol
<sells> nalioth: when I go to get those libs, they are not found
<nalioth> sells: enable the universe and multiverse repos
<bob832> hmm, seem to have a problem that just developed. . . openoffice is not opening . . .any suggestions?
<nytryx|Ibook> ok anyone how do i tell ubuntu that the damned package is already installed its there in synaptic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sells about repos
<oskude> shadeofgrey, and for partitioning, fdisk, cfdisk, parted, waht you like :)
<EddieDaMan> after to dl, what am i suppose to do?
<sells> nalioth: got it
<EddieDaMan> gosh i can't wait to get one thing working on this os = )
<ThePyromaniac> please somebody help me... :(
<EddieDaMan> lol
<oskude> shadeofgrey, for console, cfdisk looks the "best" :)
<sells> nalioth: so how do I got about converting or making mp4
<ThePyromaniac> i ask a few times and wait for reply but nothing
<bimberi> bob2: try "oowriter2" from a terminal and see if there are any errors
<EddieDaMan> how do i get xmms to stream after i dl icecast?
<bimberi> er, bob832^^^ (sry bob2)
<nalioth> sells: i'm not sure about 'creating' mp4, but with libfaac* and libfaad* libs you CAN do it. i dont know what programs convert or otw
<korhalf> anyone able to get rid of that DRM shit so the wmvs can actually playt properly?
<sells> nalioth: thanks
<korhalf> I cant play any wmvs that i download, each and every one of them is encrypted
<bob832> bimberi. . .lol, no problem about the name
<oskude> korhalf, DRM, whats that :) scnr
<tcmjr> Just installed 5.10 and gaim is not showing my buddies pictures ... when I start it i see the flashing pictures as their icon but it vanishes ... Anyone know why
<dug52143> list
<bimberi> bob832: :)
<bob832> bimberi:  hmm, got two errors
<Moco> Hey, I am trying to ./configure a file, but it says zlib is missing. But it is installed..?
<korhalf> os2mac, its what wmp uses to encrypt the streams
<bob832> /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/libsvl680li.so: invalid ELF header
<korhalf> thats why you get garbled or green screens when you use mplayer on a wmv file thats been encrypted
<korhalf> and im asking here if anyone has gotten rid of that
<oskude> Moco, for compiling you need the "*-dev" packages
<shadeofgrey> okay i made hdb a primary partition
<shadeofgrey> but it wont show in the disks window still
<EddieDaMan> eddie is a noob, how do i stream using xmms and icecast?
<cribeiro> EddieDaMan: well, it's not xmms that will stream... it's icecast. or at least I think that's the way it works
<EddieDaMan> oh
<eternalist> laszlok, you from hungary?
<oskude> shadeofgrey, so you partitioned the whole disk as ext3 ?
<cribeiro> EddieDaMan: I just installed it yesterday... but have no time to try it yet.
<purplefeltangel> how do you log in as root? :S
<EddieDaMan> i dled icast, but its' not even showing up on my application sond thingy
<eternalist> oskude, any idea ?
<jrsims> purplefeltangel: sudo su
<oskude> shadeofgrey, after that you have to "mkfs.ext /dev/hdb1"
<bimberi> bob832: eww, perhaps try googling for    openoffice.org libsvl680li.so: invalid ELF header      ?
<EddieDaMan> what exactly is the apt get command?
<oskude> shadeofgrey, after that you have to "mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1"
<jrsims> purplefeltangel: log in as a non-root user first
<jrsims> purplefeltangel: then run sudo su at the command line
<shadeofgrey> os2mac:  i assume so...  but when i tried to do mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb it said "dev/hdb is rntire device not just one partition"
<oskude> eternalist, and if you want to use it, you have to mount it
<eternalist> oskude, what?
<bob832> bimberi:  alright, google here i come
<cribeiro> EddieDaMan: did you try the 'sudo apt-get install icecast-server'?
<oskude> /dev/hdb is the drive. /dev/hdb1 is the first parition
<bob832> bimberi:  thanks for the help...without you, never would have know about the errors
<bimberi> bob832: np, good luck :)
<jrsims> anyone know why fluxbox runs slower than Gnome? Programs start really slow in fluxbox for some reason.
<EddieDaMan> i'll try that
<oskude> oh man, i hate IRC, i get lost on how asked what...
<kode4u> hi, which php web mail program u all commonly used.
<oskude> *how = who
<jrsims> purplefeltangel: did you understand what I told you?
<nalioth> eternalist: you can play older format wmv, just not new ones. it's not enccyption, it's obfuscation in the codec
<Cole> jrsims: are they gnome apps that open slower?
<ThePyromaniac> HELLO?! How can i fix a broken mount after removing and IDE cable, reinserting and rebooting?
<purplefeltangel> jrsims yes... how come its asking me for a password?
<jrsims> Cole: yeah, firefox opens really slow
<EddieDaMan> k, i donwload it
<ThePyromaniac> the Auto-Mount file from ubuntulinux doesnt work
<Moco> have you tried to manually mount it?
<Cole> jrsims: because none of the supporting gnome libs are in memory yet
<EddieDaMan> by that means, nothing shows up on my app thing
<jrsims> purplefeltangel: just enter the password you logged in with
<eternalist> nalioth, how can i solve?
<jrsims> Cole: I see. So as I load Gnome apps, everything starts to run faster?
<eternalist> nalioth, should i wine wmp 9?
<purplefeltangel> jrsims, when i type, the password field is still blank
<Netslayer> does the new 5.10 livecd have memtest on it?
<jrsims> purplefeltangel: it should be. that's how it hides your password from say, people looking over your shoulder.
<Netslayer> or is it the install cd?
<Cole> jrsims: in theory yes
<purplefeltangel> jrsims, ah, thx
<EddieDaMan> after i dl the server do i need to dl anything else after the server?
<EddieDaMan> like the client?
<EddieDaMan> if that exists
<nalioth> eternalist: that is your only option to play modern wmv files
<EddieDaMan> >.<
<jrsims> purplefeltangel: cool. sometimes you'll wonder why you can't run certain programs - it's because you're not running the program as root.
<jonnyakajemol> how do i install with linux?
<cribeiro> EddieDaMan: I was checking, just a momento
<ThePyromaniac> DOH, removed from fstab and reran auto-mount
<EddieDaMan> okay, thanks
<oga> does anyone know if there is a usb 2.0 to firewire converter / adapter?
<Moco> jonny 1, ./configure 2. make && make install
<Cole> oga: not that i know of
<optiz0r> evening. I'm very tired, and just wanted to watch a video before going to bed, but i cant seem to get mplayer installed. apt-get/synaptics cant find it. would anyone be able to give me a hand getting it installed?
<oskude> jonnyakajemol, install what ?
<jrsims> purplefeltangel: so if you want to run, let's say apt-get, you're going to need to run it as root. To run programs as root, you would enter "sudo apt-get".
<cribeiro> EddieDaMan: there are a number of options. read the docs for the server at: /usr/share/doc/icecast-server
<purplefeltangel> jrsims, what does it mean if there is an archive that has been corrupted by downloading in ASCII mode? should i just download it again?
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<ThePyromaniac> [Question]  How do I rename the names of the added mounts?
<cribeiro> EddieDaMan: you can used a plugin for xmms... that will send the output from xmms to the server. The server, in turn, will handle the streaming.
<jrsims> purplefeltangel: that's something I'm not sure about. :)
<jonnyakajemol> limewire and wine
<jrsims> purplefeltangel: I'm new to linux myself
<oskude> ThePyromaniac, hmm, all mounts are defined in /etc/fstab
<cribeiro> EddieDaMan: check the README file there...
<nytryx|Ibook> ok so now i have the rpm and im converting it then im going to install it
<ThePyromaniac> oskude all i see is crazy /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hdc2) heh
<purplefeltangel> jrsims: ah...ok. thx for your help.
<eternalist> nalioth, its not working, its giving me update errors
<jonnyakajemol> liz4rd
<nalioth> eternalist: what's not working?
<oskude> ThePyromaniac, hmm, my breezy uses the /dev/hda scheme.... yours sounds wierd...
<eternalist> nalioth, the wmp installation
<shadeofgrey> okay guys this ius realy dumb, but i still cant get that ext3 partition made and formatted
<shadeofgrey> this is really frustrating and embarassing
<ThePyromaniac> oskude well it does
<ThePyromaniac> /dev/hdc2 /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hdc2)
<oskude> ThePyromaniac, is that a plugnplay thing ? (usn, firewire)
<oskude> usn=usb
<jonnyakajemol> how do i install limewire on ubuntu?
<nalioth> eternalist: i dont run windows, and i dont run windows in wine. i dont play wmv or any other dreadful microsoft codec
<shadeofgrey> all i wnt to do is create a single partition on my secondary harddisk so i can copy all my crap to it and redo this entire ubuntu installation
<crimsun> jonnyakajemol: check the forum
<jonnyakajemol> what forum?
<ThePyromaniac> oskude yea the plug n play from http://ubuntulinux.com/files
<ThePyromaniac> anyway i can rename it to "Windows HD" or "I hope to Destroy this OS Soon"? lol
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jonnyakajemol about restricted
<oskude> ThePyromaniac, plugnplay is a "black hole" for me, sry
<shadeofgrey> somebody care to hold my hand through the whole procedure:?
<ThePyromaniac> heh ok
<ThePyromaniac> thanks though
<shadeofgrey> ....please
<jonnyakajemol> i have no idea how to install any programs with ubuntu
<oskude> shadeofgrey, yes, ill try :)
<shadeofgrey> oskude:  okay.  lets start from the top
<oskude> shadeofgrey, is your second HD at /dev/hdb ?
<shadeofgrey> yes
<shadeofgrey> and the disks management tool can SEE it - but it wont allow me to create partitions on it for some reason
<oskude> shadeofgrey, then "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb" and make a partition on it
<shadeofgrey> odkude:  what kind?  primary or logical? and do i make it bootable?
<JMfish05> does cfdisk preserve exiting partitions?
<purplefeltangel> can someone tell me hwat to do if an archive is corrupted by being downloaded in ASCII mode?
<Jestre> purplefeltangel: How did you download it?
<oskude> shadeofgrey, if you just want to save "temporaly" files on it make primary (bootable is just an option for DOS/windows)
<nalioth> JMfish05: use gparted
<purplefeltangel> jestre wget
<clint-> hi all
<shadeofgrey> then i write partirtion table to disk correct?
<oskude> shadeofgrey, you can make max 3 primary partitions and then only logical partitions
<Jestre> From an ftp server?
<oskude> shadeofgrey, yup
<JMfish05> Thanks nalioth
<vanguard> Yo.
<oskude> shadeofgrey, and then do "mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1" so that you can acces it
<purplefeltangel> jestre, yes.
<clint-> I am so happy that I am back with ubuntu, and the kde is easy as pie to install, debian 3.1 was a pain for video support right away like ubuntu put my screen up in what it should be, 1280x800, I wonder how I get mp3 , and dvd playback in no problem , and when I pu t a data cd in, with mpeg and mp3,, it runs slow :(
<Jestre> purplefeltangel: Try using an ftp client, and set binary mode before get'ting it
<clint-> I am thankful to the ambition people though who help debian be so much better :)
<vanguard> That reminds me how I *had* to install Windows XP because my family hated Ubuntu. This morning my sisters begged me to re-install Ubuntu.
<purplefeltangel> jestre: i dont know how to do binary mode, or where to get an FTP client.
<oskude> clint-, remind, there would be no ubuntu without debian...
<clint-> yep I know :
<clint-> :P
<clint-> 3.1 sarge was a pain on my laptop though...
<oskude> clint-, but i as debian lover, have to say ubuntu rocks :=
<Jestre> purplefeltangel: Open a terminal, and simply type ftp
<clint-> yep
<clint-> :)
<Jestre> Then type 'open location'
<clint-> hi os2mac
<clint-> oskude, *
<Jestre> To switch to binary mode, simply type it in: > binary
<Jestre> or simply bin
<shadeofgrey> okay now what
<lsald> clint-, i have to agree, ubuntu is right where i wish debian current was
<purplefeltangel> jestre, when do i type > binary?
<jonnyakajemol> does anyone have the movie aknight's tale that they can send me?
<Jestre> At the command prompt, after you've logged into the ftp site
<clint-> can you help me with something.. how do I get be able to view and listen to music, and read my pdfs on my ntfs partitions.. I run multiple systems.. I don' tlimit myself , and work with cad, and other things
<purplefeltangel> oh, ok
<Jestre> And leave off the '>'
<crimsun> jonnyakajemol: do -not- ask for warez in this channel.
<clint-> lol yep lsald
<jonnyakajemol> sorry
<shadeofgrey> oskude:  okay i can now see it in the disks window.  what do i make the access path
<shadeofgrey> ?
<purplefeltangel> jestre, how do i know when im logged into the ftp site?
<clint-> same :)
<Jestre> It'll usually tell you
<tcmjr> Guys, were do I report a bug
<tcmjr> ?
<Jestre> a la "Welcome to x host, etc"
<jonnyakajemol> does anyone know how to find the user liz4rd?
<kode4u> does anybody could introduce me to a multi-language web mail(based php)?
<tcmjr> I get this weird bug when I change the keyboar layout, all my themes changes.
<crimsun> tcmjr: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com if it's a package in main, otherwise https://launchpad.net/malone
<purplefeltangel> jestre, i think i'm doing something wrong
<clint-> the thing is, it is very smart if someone wants to use kubuntu. to just install ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get the full benefits of both environments
<oskude> shadeofgrey, now you have to mount it somewhere, make a dir "sudo mkdir /mnt/mybackup" and then "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/mybackup" and if you want to copy files as normal user do "sudo chmod 777 /mnt/mybackups" (its a dirty solution, but works best for newbies)
<Hobbsee> hey all - where does one get the debs for the final openoffice.org2?  I think they were somewhere on the ubuntu site?
<Jestre> purplefeltangel: Where is the hangup?
<purplefeltangel> jestre, what?
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<Jestre> "I must be doing something wrong"
<clint-> anyone know about what I can do, for optimizing the processes in ubuntu , kubuntu, that I really don't need
<purplefeltangel> jestre, i dont know. it says unknown host.
<oskude> clint-, google :) (scnr)
<Jestre> purplefeltangel: Which host?
<clint-> and be able to browse my other partitions
<clint-> lol
<Hobbsee> !tell clint- about mount
<purplefeltangel> jestre, i don't know.
<lsald> is it rc-update that can remove startup services
<pixelmonkey> I just upgraded to breezy and animated progress bars no longer occur.  Instead, I get a striped progress bar which isn't animated.  Is this on purpose?
<clint-> thanks
<Jestre> purplefeltangel: Are you trying to download something?  Or where are you seeing that error?
<bimberi> clint-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<purplefeltangel> jestre, i *think* i'm trying to download something. i don't know.
<Hobbsee> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> Hobbsee: np :)
<Hobbsee> bimberi: knew there was a bot command, couldnt for the life of me remember what it was!
<Jestre> um
<lsald> nm, it's update-rc.d
<EddieDaMan> how different is kubuntu next to ubuntu?
<lsald> EddieDaMan, it is the same, just with KDE
<EddieDaMan> ic
<clint-> its in the KDE environment..
<lsald> EddieDaMan, same goes for xubuntu
<cribeiro> EddieDaMan: Gnome vs KDE.
<bimberi> Hobbsee: i uses something like "listvals openoffice" (in a /query ubotu window)
<oskude> EddieDaMan, Ubuntu = linux distribution, kubuntu = a package under ubuntu
<clint-> both are nice to be in
<shadeofgrey> oskude:  okay...  now when all 122 thousand files copy overthere i can just blow away hda1 and do a fresh install of ubuntu right?  but once the fresh install is ready how do i get it to see the /mnt/filedump ?
<DonL> lsald, did xubuntu become real? Last I heard it was just a rumour
<bimberi> Hobbsee: There's some other tips at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Hobbsee> !xubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<clint-> EddieDaMan,
<Hobbsee> bimberi: ah, useufl
<lsald> Debian's popularity contest shows that more people prefer kde
<lsald> I always thought gnome was the leader
<clint-> yeah
<nytryx|Ibook> how do i get aptget to just download the pkg?
<clint-> however, people using KDE because of its clear appearance and being attractive
<oskude> shadeofgrey, after reinstall (or what ever) your /dev/hdb1 will be there (if you dont overwrite it), and just mount it on the new system like you did right now
<clint-> you should see the screenshots I got from debian, and in 1 of them, was a fav of mine, and it was in gnome.. imagine that :P
<lsald> nytryx|Ibook, just sudo apt-get install PGKNAME
<DonL> clint-, not to get into a flame war, but that's just what I like about Gnome. Oh well, to each his own
<bimberi> nytryx|Ibook: apt-get -d install <package>
<clint-> lol I like them both
<nytryx|Ibook> ty
<DonL> Actually so do I
<clint-> I don't limit myself to systems. .I am working with FreeBSD 6.0 now.. PC BSD was very very fast
<clint-> and installed in 12 minutes lol.. but keyboard tricky.. >_<
<sethk> clint-, I also like netbsd
<DonL> clint-, I tried PC BSD, but somehow failed the install
<clint-> cool
<clint-> ah
<oskude> whats PC BSD ?
<DonL> I have popcorn slax on a live disk that I like too
<clint-> bummmer, but actually my feel on unix.. the support is more for linux, and thats where I kind of like because unix can be quite fustrating
<Xaios> Can anyone point me to a site with a guid to installing a Crystal Audio card in ubuntu.. I did it a long long time ago in Debian Sarge with someones help, but I cant remember how to do it, Thanks!
<nytryx|Ibook> ok it tells me that the dependicies are'nt met when i have the dependencies install already how do i get it to see this?
<lsald> DonL, I just tried a slackware ppc port called slackintosh. I ended up coming back to ubuntu. It's spoiled me.
<clint-> Ubuntu , I about jumped off my chair when it put my resolution in 1280x800 my max what my new lapto can do, I mean its not the fastest, but I got it for free from my College, Robert Morris,, Acer Aspire 3610,
<marktt>  dpkg --force-all --install /media/cdrom/pool/main/g/gnome*/* gets me back a lot of gnome.
<DonL> lsald, Yes, I tried the latest Mepis, and ended up back here as well. Ubuntu just rocks
<ursine> anyone here know how to fix linux sound problems?
<Hobbsee> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<clint-> Crystal Bright, and debian, I had to reconfigure x, and its alot to go through. the solution is simple.. you want support, less time consuming,, join the million others in ubuntu. lol
<ursine> anyone know commands that can gather config settings for sound stuff?
<lsald> DonL, ubuntu has the largest repository for ppc, well more so than any other distro i have tried in the past (debian excluded)
<Xaios> Thanks Hobbsee
<DonL> That's one smart bot
<Hobbsee> Xaios: not a clue sorry, but have you tried google?
<clint-> UrbanFox,
<clint-> ursine,
<clint-> ->   www.linuxcommand.org   www.linuxforum.com
<eternalist> Anyone have any success setting up a radeon 9550 or 9600 with full 3d acceleration on here?
<Xaios> Yeah Ive found a site that someone had a problem with mandrake and RH 9.. but no ubuntu
<DonL> lsald, what Mac are you running?
<Xaios> guess no one wants to run Ubuntu on an old Dell OptiPlex GXa
<clint-> yep
<vanguard> I'm running Ubuntu on an old Dell Dimension 4300.
<oskude> well, the problem with sound (and gfx) cards is that the makers wont open their specs = hard for "linux" developers to integrate...
<lsald> DonL, I have Breezy on my mac mini, and an older ibook g4 800 12"
<ursine> linuxcommand is on shell scripting. I see no sound stuf
<clint-> I have tried many linux systems and unix on this laptop, and my workstation, Ubuntu seems to have the best hard ware support,  and they have my  full fledge support as IT in RMC
<DonL> lsald, are you dual-booting?
<Xaios> man 300mhz but ubuntu still runs alright :)
<paulproteus> clint-: "RMC"?
<eternalist> Xaios, of course
<eternalist> Xaios, give fluxbox a try, itll be lightening fast
<eternalist> Xaios, forget gnome
<lsald> DonL, as soon as they finish up with that broadcom airport project i'll be happy
<oskude> clint-, its not that ubuntu has better support that others, they are just better "auto-configured"
<clint-> robert morris college m8, in computer science, network specialist, it, just got in sept of 2005 this year
<paulproteus> clint-: Cool. :)
<clint-> IT* in future
<pixelmonkey> anyone here know why my clearlooks theme doesn't use animated progress bars and such anymore in my upgrade from hoary -> breezy?
<clint-> ty
<lsald> DonL, I am dual booting on the ibook for wifi purposes
<DonL> Ah. Ok
<clint-> lsald,  don' tblame ya
<paulproteus> lsald: I would if only I hadn't lost my OS X DVD.
<oskude> pixelmonkey, even thou "apt-get upgrade" sound good, its not flawless...
<clint-> vmware just isn't worth running ubuntu in, thats a slam on ubuntu.. :P
<Xaios> eternalist, Actually I was looking to build a box just for ubuntu and other sandbox goodies care to take a look?
<paulproteus> I hear the reverse engineering progress for the Airport Extreme is going well, though.
<oskude> for mac users, have you tried yellowdog-linux ?
<pixelmonkey> oskude, I agree.  Just wondering what the issue could be.
<eternalist> Xaios, sure
<ursine> does yellowdog even exist anymore?
<clint-> oskude,  they would probably be best for using FreeBSD 6.0, or just to make it simple PC BSD what, freebsd in kde .. bsd in general what mac os x is built on
<DonL> oskude, that's like Fedora, isn't it?
<Xaios> Hold p let me put up the newegg shopping cart wishlist
<lsald> paulproteus, ever since they released the specs it has been easier for the developers
<All_Ex> hi new friends :] 
<paulproteus> lsald: Uh, you mean reverse engineered the specs from the MIPS driver.
<jmhodges> anyoneknow how to get MathML to show up properly in Firefox?
<eternalist> whats the command to see what irc client someone is running
<paulproteus> lsald: I'm on both the reverse-engineer-some-specs-from-a-driver and write-a-driver-from-some-specs mailing lists. :)
<paulproteus> eternalist: /ctcp version <username>
<oskude> pixelmonkey, hmm, its like changing a ford engine to a mercedes auto, it may fit but... (dont aske me why apt-get upgrade doesnt work, it just doesnt :)
<clint-> and I put Fedora Core 1 and Fedore Core 4 on my laptop lost it, I wanted to smoke some weed I was pissed at the touchpad wasn't working how expected
<paulproteus> usually, anyway.
<jmhodges> this is on breezy
<Urthmover> wow freeNX is really fast
<lsald> paulproteus, no, broadcom has released, officially, the chipset specs
<paulproteus> lsald: Not that I've heard of....
<Urthmover> usable fast
<paulproteus> lsald: URL?
<eternalist> i want to write a script that cycles thru everyone and looks for the string mirc just to see how many ppl are running windows but are on here lol
<paulproteus> Urthmover: How did you install it?
<eternalist> or wining mirc.
<All_Ex> i wont ask to ask so here i just installer my first linux built "ubuntu" my friend helped me out  from here but now he told me i must install my kernel to get my ati radeon 9800 pro working cause in the installation it says the were some errors so how do i install the kernel? ;] 
<ursine> anyway, anyone know about sound stuff?
<Urthmover> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Urthmover> just did that quick little guide
<oskude> Urthmover, well, i boot my desktop only once a day (so that what is used by ubuntu suits me) (but for laptops i think this is an issue..)
<bimberi> Urthmover: working for you now :)
<Urthmover> and I've barely clocked 10 hours on linux
<korhalf> ls
<korhalf> woops wrong window lol
<clint-> if people want to run more than 2 operating systems.. on 1 hard drive. your best bet is to use Acronis Disk Director Suite9, it has the great OS Selector and awesome for editing partitions, creating, resizing, especially for people tryin to have more than 2 on a laptop,
<ursine> ?
<Urthmover> I don't understand your point oskude
<synackuator> has anyone gotten eclipse to work in breezy?
<ursine> grub and the ubuntu installer seem to work fine
<clint-> we all know the story on Partition Magic by Symantec. and probably users with paragon. they have not proven there stability to me
<cge> Has anyone else had wnck use 100% cpu in dapper?
<paulproteus> synackuator: Yeah, I just downloaded it from Sun and it works fine.
<clint-> synackuator,  yep
<paulproteus> s/Sun/eclipse.org/
<crimsun> eclipse-platform in universe should work fine, too.
<synackuator> i mean from apt-gte
<synackuator> *apt-get
<lsald> paulproteus, you're right, it was the raid drivers they released, my bad
<nthwaver> All_Ex: how can you install the ubuntu OS without installing the linux kernel?  Doesn't make sense to me.
<oskude> Urthmover, you about freeNX
<korhalf> are there any emulators for linux?
<Urthmover> odd nthwaver
<lsald> paulproteus, so yeah, thanks to all of those reverse engineers
<korhalf> like gameboy emulators or anything?
<ursine> anyone familiar with linux sound troubles? I think ubuntu came with the driver, but I get no sound
<DonL> Maybe it's the Linux source code he's after
<Urthmover> well osk.....I have the ubuntu workstation at work
<Urthmover> and I use a laptop
<lsald> ursine, what chipset?
<clint-> korhalf, , vmware, win4lin, what you need
<Urthmover> from home
<Urthmover> or whatever
<ursine> soundmax
<Urthmover> so freenx gives me better performance than vnc
<Xenguy> Urthmover: yes it does
<crimsun> Urthmover: yes?
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> Urthmover: sorry
<synackuator> has anyone not received their ubuntu CDs?
<crimsun> ursine: yes?
<clint-> you have to have required develpment files gcc etc.. c files .. headers and all and source to work with virtual emulators. is that wat you mean?
<synackuator> because i haven't :(
<Urthmover> I was struggling getting something to forward X11
<Urthmover> couldn't get anything to work right
<pocho> hi guys
<DonL> I've had them on order forever, since the start of the last one, and haven't got mine
<clint-> hi UrbanFox
<clint-> grr. Urthmover
<nthwaver> I ordered Badger maybe a week or two ago, and haven't gotten it yet
<Urthmover> do you think that is more stable performance than even FreeNX?
<crimsun> ursine: I need more details.
<pocho> help plz
<nthwaver> I'm not complaining - I didn't even pay them or anything
<dabaR> ask
<Xenguy> Urthmover: did you get freenx working then?
<ursine> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<_jason> synackuator, nthwaver mine took about 6 or 7 weeks to arrive
<crimsun> nthwaver: a week or two?! People who ordered half a year ago are now getting theirs.
<korhalf> clint-, no i mean like Gameboy emulators lol
<DonL> nthwaver, exactly. Can't really complain, can you
<korhalf> clint-, or arcade emulators
<crimsun> nthwaver: so just be patient, k?
<wickedpuppy> nthwaver, i ordered it 2 months ago ...
<oskude> Urthmover, what i wanted to say is, freeNX is not standardly used by ubuntu, so if you add new direvrs/hardware ubuntu like, it propably wont be in freeNX (dunno, never used that) but the point is boot speed, and for my desktop i boot it once a day so boot time is like "who cares" but on laptops faster boot time IS an issues...
<pocho> i need help  for install gxiso?
<synackuator> _jason, sheesh, i'm going on like 3 months now
<nthwaver> Finally giving up and downloading the ISO
<clint-> oh yeah, you can do that. but I hanvn't done that yet
<crimsun> ursine: paste the output from ''amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HrdwrBoB> if you are having trouble with X forwarding
<clint-> linux just takes ambition people and patience. and its worth it , in the long run
<HrdwrBoB> nx is not likely to make it simpler
<DonL> That's what I did, but I'd like to give them out to friends, and the professionally done ones are nice
<_jason> synackuator, if you pay the shipping i'll send you one of mine lol
<nthwaver> I'm patient.  Someone else asked about it.
<lsald> ursine, is that part of collection that intel has released linux binary drivers for?
<guardian_> anyone know how to fix broken /dev/* permissions in breezy?
<clint-> I've bounce from so many different distributions, to solid base 1's to even unix systems, and live cd's just to see what I would be happy with
<clint-> the funny thing is, always seems to be something in all that I really like that 1 hasn't got, and something in 1 that I don't like, but has other values
<synackuator> _jason, mostly i need them to hand to people, about 20 to be precise
<Xaios> Hrm cant get newegg to show my wishlist...
<Urthmover> well oskude we must not be communicating well...How does FreeNX make a difference with boot speed?
<pocho> somenoe  has downloaded xbox games?
<rixth> I have the totem plugin installed for Moziulla. How di I remove it?
<crimsun> lsald: they're supported by ALSA natively.
<rixth> do
<mily> eyy, como c pone arroba??
<mily> en el ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> Urthmover: if it has to start on boot
<Xaios> pocho, I dont think this is the right channel for that...
<harris> has anyone here installed snex9x ?
<clint-> now with the support of having usb flash drives to be able to boot systems from. people are going to just luv the way technology has come :)
<rixth> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> rixth: Do they come in packets of five?
<rixth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<oskude> Urthmover, dunno, i have just heard that it makes booting faster...
<clint-> harris,  you can get it for lin
<Urthmover> does it really take THAT much extra though HrdwrBoB?
<lsald> crimsun, so what could ursines problem be
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> it doesn't
<DonL> harris, I have wonderful luck with Zsnes
<clint-> thats for windows
<HrdwrBoB> however it's a hideous hack
<ursine> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4816
<harris> did you get zsnes from the synatic package manager> donl?
<sethk> HrdwrBoB, do you know any beatiful hacks?
<ursine> I don't know where the drivers came from. they were with ubuntu
<clint-> lol
<DonL> harris, yes, I believe so
<sethk> beautiful
<HrdwrBoB> sethk: yes there's a few
<Urthmover> so back to my latest question.....what would be better FreeNX or X11forwarding to a local Xserver?
<clint-> :] 
<harris> once I download the package where do I find it on my comp?
<HrdwrBoB> Urthmover: step 1: ssh -X server
<HrdwrBoB> step 2: run X program
<crimsun> Urthmover: mute 'Line Jack Sense'
<harris> cause I downloaded and installed snes9x but don't know how to find it
<crimsun> gar
<crimsun> Urthmover: sorry again
<crimsun> ursine: mute 'Line Jack Sense'
<purplefeltangel> foap no ippimnagr poskavitep korro?
<lsald> harris, did you install with apt?
<DonL> harris, in a terminal, type zsnes
<harris> i did so through synapatic
<Urthmover> hmm
<DonL> ...or whatever
<harris> ah, so you have to use the terminal
<Urthmover> I'll try HrdwrBoB
<purplefeltangel> porros iepuno fas lokopan?
<oskude> Urthmover, OMG, i was on a wrong track again... some how though about initNX (or what ever thats called)
<nthwaver> how do you add shortcuts to the GUI panel?
<DonL> harris, you may have to manually add it to a menu
<oskude> no beer for oskude anymore :)
<clint-> what would people do if there was no irc... LOL
<purplefeltangel> korro poskavitep iepuno naskam fi saddi?
<Octane> anyone know what package, if any, i need in order to have k3b be able to burn audio cd's?
<ursine> excellent
<APACHE^_^> hola de todos los que estan aqui nuevos que acaban de entrar alguien me puede decir como montar mi memoria USB
<harris> how would you go about doing that.... ?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<crimsun> APACHE^_^: ingles solamente
<kfault> Hi, I wanted to know if its possible to run UML in Ubuntu with a 2.6.12 kernel?
<ioboss> hi, somebody can tell me what means (realplay.bin:13373): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<harris> any help would be much appreciated
<crimsun> kfault: sure
<purplefeltangel> korro poskavitep iepuno?
<APACHE^_^> I have problem with my memory flash USB, I can't mount
<kfault> sorry, Im new, what patch do I use?
<nthwaver> without IRC we'd probably just bother our techie friends more
<ursine> thanks crimsun. sound seems to work fine now
<ioboss> :(
<crimsun> kfault: you don't need to download any patches.
<Urthmover> HrdwrBoB: I get X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<crimsun> ursine: excellent.
<oskude> ioboss, hmm, locale has somehthing to do with your language...
<Urthmover> suggestions?
<nthwaver> y'know, the ones who suggested we switch to linux.  they asked for it.
<HrdwrBoB> Urthmover: .. wtf
<clint-> on the partition post.. I just need something simple so I can read my pdfs, and listen to my music on this ntfs partition I created on my notebook that has my data on it. thats all.. nothing complicated.. :)
<ursine> do I need to do something to save the settings so they will be there on next boot?
<HrdwrBoB> you don't START X
<kfault> crimsun: So what do I need to do?
<nthwaver> j/k
<HrdwrBoB> you run X programs
<DonL> Octane, check out the Ubuntu wiki restricted
<purplefeltangel> nana poskavitep iepuno??
<All_Ex> theres too mutch action in here to ask a question :P
<purplefeltangel> na?
<ioboss> oskude, ah.. thankx...  what i can do?
<oskude> clint-, NTFS is a partition from MS, ask them ;)
<APACHE^_^>  I have problem with my memory flash USB, I can't mount, I not speak English
<Urthmover> that's when I putty from this home lapp to my office
<clint-> yep I agree
<Octane> DonL: which wiki please?
<DonL> Octane, just a sec
<clint-> lmao oskude , I know there is something i have to do with volume management lol I will just read my books lol
<oskude> ioboss, dunno, sry (locale should e installed in "standard" ubuntu)
<kfault> crimsun: The howto in the UML website said I needed to download the latest UML patch and the matching kernel
<clint-> then when you have a question.. I will answer it. with a smile :)
<kfault> isnt it right?
<_jason> APACHE^_^, go to $ubuntu-es spanish there, type: /join #ubuntu-es
<Urthmover> well is there a way to get the desktop other than vnc or freenx?
<clint-> netop
<clint-> of course there is :)
<Octane> DonL: i got it, its k3b-mp3
<crimsun> kfault: just install uml-utilities, download an image, and have at it.
<harris> ok i got zsnes to run, do you need roms for it?
<crimsun> kfault: we already support uml
<marcelo_> ola alguem do br
<HrdwrBoB> Urthmover: you want the desktop that it's currently using?
<harris> or does it come with them>
<HrdwrBoB> NX can't do that
<clint-> -->   http://www.netop.com
<kreatine> i'm looking to set up a file/printer server using ubuntu what are the minimum requirements i have a machine in the closet p2 266 would it do the job?
<HrdwrBoB> only VNC can, through vino
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<HrdwrBoB> kreatine: that will do it
<clint-> Urthmover,
<ioboss> oskude, ok, tnx, i try apt-get install locale
<oskude> clint-, the thing is NTFS is a FS type from MS that they won share, but there are some reverseengineering frivers for it, so PLEASE do complain on bill about that :)
<Urthmover> ok what is I don't care and I want a different desktop?
<DonL> Octane, good. okay
<oskude> *won = wont
<Octane> DonL: thanks man
<DonL> no problem
<clint-> lol
<Urthmover> is=if
<clint-> I reverse engineer things myself.. its no problem :)
<oskude> clint-, yeah, sounds lol, but thats how it is
<clint-> Winternals Admin pak 5, Ultimate boot cd, its all good..  :-)
<Urthmover> HrdwrBoB: what is the best way to connect to the desktop of my office ubuntu workstation?
<Red-Sox> when I try to open firefox, some account thing comes up and when I try to open default, it says its in use and when i creat a new account, none of my bookmarks are there
<clint-> erasing hard drives is my fav thing to do, even remote recover a system . :-)
<Urthmover> vnc is chuggy.....unless you have some special tweaks that pep it up
<kfault> crimsun: Well, what package do I need to install or what do I need to do to to run it?
<kreatine> HrdwrBoB which version should i download? latest?
<coz> Hello,
<kreatine> which one do you like best?
<crimsun> kfault: I just told you.
<HrdwrBoB> kreatine: yes
<Xaios> Is there a program that I can use to manage devices such as a sound card?
<coz>  I have a shrotcut ciy to opne the cd tray bu is there a way to assign one to close the tray? o maybe
<_jason> Red-Sox, firefox may already be open.. .try in a terminal: killall firefox-bin
<coz> autoclose after about 6 xeconds
<HrdwrBoB> kreatine: the desktop won't work well
<HrdwrBoB> but as a server it will be fine
<crimsun> Xaios: manage in what way? There's a default sound card selector in System> Preferences> Sound
<kfault> crimsun: Oh, im sorry I didnt see that
<DonL> Red-Sox, do you have another copy of firefox running somewhere else? You might try logging out and back int
<DonL> in
<clint-> well I will just steal xandros's  file system ideas :)
<kfault> crimsun: Thanks a lot
<crimsun> kfault: np
<Xaios> crimsun: I need to install the driver for my sound card, I know which card is is and I know its in the  alsa package, but no idea how to do it
<clint-> I don't have to ask bill osk, because want to see how I see it,
<clint-> " In a world without walls and fences, who needs Windows and Gates?"
<ioboss> oskude, can u see http://www.phpfi.com/87929?
<ioboss> oskude, can u see http://www.phpfi.com/87929 ?
<Xaios> crimsun: basically I need to install the sound card, since ubuntu cant seem to auto detect it :-\
<crimsun> Xaios: what card?
<APACHE^_^> I Like it is channel
<Urthmover> HrdwrBoB: ok so I guess freeNX is the best graphical remote app for linux
<Urthmover> right?
<Xaios> Its a Crystal Chipset
<HrdwrBoB> Urthmover: sort of
<Xaios> I remember that much from the last time I tried Debian
<oskude> ioboss, i get an not found error
<crimsun> Xaios: snd-cs$foo, then.
<Urthmover> or can VNC be tweaked enough to operate quicker
<Red-Sox> DonL, how do you get to the accounts, because I already created a new one
<APACHE^_^> I not speak Englis, learning with us
<APACHE^_^> jajajajaja
<harris> thanks for the help donl
<crimsun> Xaios: which computer, a laptop?
<harris> peace
<Urthmover> I've done all the normal stuff.....no background.....loq colors.....still chuggy
<Xaios> crimsun: Dell OptiPlex GXa
<sethk> Urthmover, if you want to have a remote desktop for linux, you use X with XDMCP, and that's all you need
<oskude> !paste-bin
<ubotu> No idea, oskude
<DonL> Red-Sox, I had that problem a while ago. Don't remember what I did, but I managed to get everything back somehow
<oskude> how was that bin thing called ?
<ioboss> oskude, sorry at the end there's Pango-error.. but what i can do?
<_jason> Red-Sox, in a terminal: firefox -profilemanager  (you might need a dash in between profile and manager)
<clint-> Urthmover,
<Red-Sox> okay
<crimsun> Xaios: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<clint-> are you even going check out what I told you?
<dabaR> oskude: paste.ubuntulinux.nl, pastebin.com
<Xaios> Yay!!
<Xaios> crimsun: Thanks man!
<oskude> dabaR, thnx :)
<DonL> Red-Sox, you might google it if nobody here can help.
<Red-Sox> _jason, DonL: THANK YOU SOOO SOOO SOOO MUCH
<Red-Sox> !!
<ubotu> I heard ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<_jason> Red-Sox, yw
<oskude> ioboss, try to pase at  paste.ubuntulinux.nl or pastebin.com
<Urthmover> sethk: do you have any help getting it going on ubuntu?
<crimsun> Xaios: np
<Urthmover> cause I can't seem to get it working right
* dabaR wonders whether the channel is really that busy, or whether people still have not used to use enter only in extreme cases;)
<Urthmover> and I've been at it for a hours
<sethk> Urthmover, xdmcp?  You just edit your gdm and xdm config files, find the comments about it, and uncomment them
<sethk> Urthmover, very easy, and you'll have a remote desktop identical to being on the machine
<EnglishStan> still having probs myself, i am unable to sort it out
<Urthmover> well that's sounds good and easy to womone that actually knows linux
<sethk> Urthmover, it's easy anyway
<ioboss> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4817
<Urthmover> since I don't very well what are the path names at least?
<ioboss> oskude, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4817
<oskude> ioboss, sec
<sethk> Urthmover, /etc/X11/gdm, and /etc/X11/xdm
* Urthmover looking at those config file
<Urthmover> +s
<sethk> Urthmover, I believe you need the one in gdm, but I haven't done it for a few weeks and I'd have to check
<Urthmover> oh please check
<Urthmover> thanks
<clint-> Urthmover,
<sethk> Urthmover, yes, it's in /etc/X11/xdm/xdm-config
<clint-> >_<
<DonL> Must go for now. Night folks
<sethk> clint-, what are you trying to tell him?
<Urthmover> ok
<sethk> clint-, I missed it
<clint-> tryin to tell him.. vnc is not his only solutin.. netop bam
<clint-> ->  www.netop.com
<sethk> clint-, right
<khermans_> Can someone tell me how to install a custom startup service?  I want a package to run on boot!
<oskude> ioboss, did you compiled that by yourself ?
<ioboss> oskude, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=127804 :|
<clint-> I am going to school for network specialist Urthmover ., I use many of other things and want to be a powerful open source programmer.. just because its fun.. cross platform and internet security I care alot about. .nfr :D
<ioboss> no i have installed a bin
<ioboss> as was wrote in the guide
<oskude> ioboss, istalled a bin ?
<ioboss> i have downlaod a from website realplaer and type ./real..
<Urthmover> sethk: I don't have an /etc/X11/xdm/xdm-config
<clint-> I got a while to catch up to  these novices :P
<Urthmover> :-(
<sethk> Urthmover, that's odd.  let me double check the name
<oskude> ioboss, well, i cant any FR and if you didnt install it with "apt-get" you better ask in the programs mailing-list/forums...
<dino`> what can i add to /etc/apt/sources.list so i can install VLC safe and easy?
<Urthmover> thanks sethk
<ioboss> oskude, ok, thanks..
<ioboss> oskude, see you
<oskude> ioboss, cu
<sethk> Urthmover, sorry, that's the path on fedora.  on ubuntu it is /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<Urthmover> ah trying that now
<Urthmover> thanks man
<sethk> Urthmover, too many windows on my desktop  :)
<Urthmover> right
<Urthmover> so after gdm.conf you mentioned another file too that needs editing?
<bimberi> dino`: enable the universe repository (uncomment it in sources.list)
<surfdue> hey
<kfault> crimsun: Im sorry to bother you again, I already download and decompressed the image, now how do I run it?
<oskude> btw. has anyone heard of a newbie tutorial about partitioning and formatting using a piece of paper as relation ?
<surfdue> ok guys how do i get my gigafast pci card to be reconized by breezy?
<pixelmonkey> anyone getting a crash adding tomboy to their panel in breezy?
<clint-> oskude,
<oskude> pixelmonkey, whats tomboy ?
<crimsun> kfault: http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/run.html  for instance
<clint-> best thing to do, is just use power tools like TechSmith Camtasia, and even use it like vmware and make videos available to people world wide.. anyone can do it. ubuntu can offer that next :D
<kfault> crimsun: thanks
<clint-> and by using full screen.. how will they know its a virtual machine .. :P
<khermans_> How can I add something to run at boot time?
<oskude> clint-, theres also istanbul and xvidcap..
<pixelmonkey> oskude, note-taking application
<clint-> ah
<clint-> for open source?
<tcmjr> Can I use synaptics to update the kernel to my system architeture (Athlon) ?
<bob2> surfdue: power down. plug it in. power up. all done.
<surfdue> it dosnt?
<krak`nix> anyone know how to re-enable movie files generating a little preview image for their icon?
<surfdue> dostn detect it?
<oskude> pixelmonkey, well, dont see it in my "right click panel">"add to panel" so, ask the authors..
<bob2> surfdue: what does "doesn't detect it" mean?
<Xenguy> Are any of the xdm's noticeably faster than others?
<bob2> surfdue: lspci doewn't list it? dmesg doesn't mention it?
<surfdue> the kernal dosnt see the card?
<bob2> Xenguy: no
<surfdue> no
<PBanks> what can i do in ubuntu thats better than windows xp?
<clint-> cool.. I Like that  .. thanks oskude  :-)
<Xenguy> tx
<PBanks> i mean
<bob2> surfdue: you're being too vague
<oskude> pixelmonkey, but theres "Sticky notes"
<surfdue> the card does light up
<bob2> Xenguy: xdm probably starts faster than the others, tho
<bob2> 13:09:31           bob2 | surfdue: lspci doewn't list it? dmesg doesn't mention it?
<surfdue> the computer dosnt notice i have the card into it?
<PBanks> is the main advantage of ubuntu that its free?
<bob2> PBanks: write free software
<bob2> PBanks: no
<khermans_> Isn't there some way to make a program run when the cimputer starts up?
<PBanks> and pretty decent
<dabaR> crimsun: OK. I am wondering...I think I had started my esd using "nohup esd&", a few days ago, or so. Now, I came home, and I see that my esd that I left on stopped playing, and it is because of esd, I restarted esd now(started it only really). I had this happen before that I come home, and for some reason my esd has stopped working. Why is that?
<PBanks> for a free os :)
<PBanks> actually its the best free os
<tcmjr> Can I use synaptics to update the kernel to my system architeture (Athlon) ?
<PBanks> #1 on distrowatch
<Xenguy> bob2: oh, that's what I meant I guess - do any of the *dm's start-up faster than the others?
<PBanks> bob2:  Write free software? :P
<bob2> PBanks: distrowatch's statistics aren't of any use
<oskude> clint-, but i havent found a ubuntu deb for xvidcap, but i somehow got it to work... (dont ask why :)
<khermans_> tcmjr, yes -- use linux-image-k7
<clint-> oskude, , when I do the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, after it done, it ask me for gdm or kdm.. the display manager thing. do I have to check anything? or can I go through this again. and maybe you give me some tips
<PBanks> bob2:  i like free software but i havent found anything significant yet
<Xenguy> bob2: but you answered that question already, so nm
<bob2> surfdue: you need to answer those two questions
<holy_cow> PBanks, ubuntu comes with 16 000 applications
<dabaR> PBanks: It seems you do not understand that we acll software free because it gives us freedom, not cause it is free of charge.
<holy_cow> a lot of them server / enterprise class
<tcmjr> khermans_, I just need to install there and it will do all the job ?
<clint-> if your not to busy and all :-)
<holy_cow> and lotsall the way down to whatever
<PBanks> dabar:  Thats fine, i like freedom
<bob2> PBanks: lots of people use ubuntu because they just prefer it to every other OS
<All_Ex> clint they aerw
<PBanks> bob2:  I hear ya
<All_Ex> they are
<holy_cow> to get the same in th emicrosoft world you would need a minimum of 1/2 million dollars
<clint-> listening
<holy_cow> plus who knows how much in yearly licencing renewal fees
<oskude> clint-, gdm and kdm are the login screens (that where you give you username and password) so you can use what ever you want gdm, kdm or the light weight xdm.
<holy_cow> PBanks, most people don't understand what they are actually getting, because they stole most of their windows software
<surfdue> actually it does show my card in lspci
<surfdue> ohh
<holy_cow> PBanks, the kernel alone was valued a while ago at 600$ million dollars
<clint-> k
<holy_cow> meaning that is how much it would of cost to develop it if it was done the closed source way
<clint-> it ask me to check 1 , after it done installing the kde packages. do I have to check it?
<khermans_> tcmjr, basically
<tcmjr> khermans_, thanks will try that
<pztak1> can someone pls do me a favor and test if you can ssh to 207.237.206.139 (i want to check if it works from outside my lan).. thanks!
<holy_cow> PBanks, you could very easily hit the 1 billion dollar mark in terms of software worth depending on how you slice the numbers, so 'free' as in free beer is not really something people have a good grasp of
<oskude> clint-, well, you can try reboot and see if you get a graphical login screen, if not, install gdm, kdm or xdm...
<holy_cow> yes linux is free, you have billions of dollars worth of development at your fingertips and you pay squat for it
<holy_cow> BUT
<simonvallore> Hello
<surfdue> bob2 how do i activate this card, and setup an eth0 for it?
<clint-> oh I got the graphical screen and stuff already. I'm just iffy about installing kde again
<holy_cow> that isn't what you really get with linux/ubuntu
<_jason> I compiled mplayer but have forgotten the config options I used.  Does anyone know how I would see what options were used to compile a program?
<PBanks> holy_cow:  yep
<holy_cow> what you get is freedom
<simonvallore> How do i get all the includes to go with gcc like stdio.h
<PBanks> holy_cow:  Ubuntu still has bugs tho
<lightbright> hey hey
<holy_cow> the freedom from tyrany, the freedom to make your own destiny
<bob2> surfdue: there's nothing to "activate"
<synackuator> can i download the source code for any app in the ubuntu repositories?
<bob2> surfdue: if dmesg and lspci mention it, you just need to configure /etc/network/interfaces
<holy_cow> PBanks, thats the dumbes statement ever
<tcmjr> what is the best options for a nvidia (fx 5200) card ?
<clint-> nothing is perfect. :)
<smo> PBanks: show me an OS that doesn't?
<bob2> synackuator: of course
<PBanks> holy_cow.... like little things.......... install plugin and it fails after 3 times, on the 4th time it installs
<bob2> synackuator: that is utterly unrelated to stdio.h, though
<holy_cow> PBanks, anything more than 10 lines of code is guaranteed to have bugs
<bob2> synackuator: install build-essential
<clint-> exactly smo :)
<clint-> no OS :D
<Xenguy> PBanks: my gawd - all software has bugs (have you ever used Word for instance?)
<holy_cow> PBanks, then go back to windows, no one frankly cares
<holy_cow> PBanks, no one sold you ubuntu or begged you to use it
<ZeroDni> i love it becase it alows a busnise to invest it moeny it to people to setup and maintain it to have better system instaed of paying all that moeny just for the prievlage of using microsofts or macs sofware
<synackuator> bob2: can i use apt-src to get source for say...nslookup?
<bob2> synackuator: no
<holy_cow> heh, excellent
<bob2> synackuator: apt-get source dnsutils
<synackuator> bob2: then what is apt-src for
<simonvallore> How do i get all the includes to go with gcc like stdio.h
<bob2> synackuator: read the package description
<bob2> simonvallore: install build-essential
<bob2> simonvallore: that is in the FAQ
<bob2> synackuator: apt-src is dead, more or less
<simonvallore> install build-essential thank you ohh great god of faq bob2
<synackuator> bob2: o i see.  thanks
<lightbright> Ubuntu wont load!  it cant load passed login screen, says maybe full disk but theres 33 gig free!  I can load from safe mode and tying startx, but all my configuration is not the same.  ANy ideas?
<simonvallore> only if it werked
<clint-> lightbright,  I might be able to help you and take all this weight off all the other regulars
<oskude> bob2, thanx for the pointer, even that ive used debian(ubuntu) for 2years "apt-cache source" was new to me, i LOVE LINUX ;)
<bob2> simonvallore: please stop being annoying
<bob2> simonvallore: if it doesn't work, ask a useful question and paste the error to #flood
<simonvallore> ahh it werked
<ZeroDni> you may want to reintall gdm or install kdm lightbright
<bob2> oskude: hehe
<oskude> bob2, eeh apt-get source i ment
<kandoora_> why do i get this error when when i open up synaptic http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4818
<GigaClon> lightbright, are you sure the disk isn't full
<holy_cow>    <-- hehe
<simonvallore> HOLY COW
<clint-> yeah it is very stable :)
<simonvallore> 
<bob2> kandoora_: tell it to update, or 'sudo apt-get update'
<lightbright> GigaClon, its 33 gig free :P
<clint-> oskude,  you should see how fast the Unix File System is.. :-)
<oskude> bob2, so "apt-get source xmms-dev" = "apt-get source xmms" ?
<lightbright> GigaClon, its installed on a 40gig hard drive, any other ideas?
<simonvallore> bob2 how can i change the background color and text color of the terminal
<GigaClon> lightbright, is the drive partitioned at all?
<clint-> or just take a system, and mount it to ram, 1GB at least.. :P
<bob2> oskude: yes, but for a slightly confusing reason
<oskude> bob2, sry, ment  "apt-get source xmms" = "apt-get source xmms-dev" ?
<lightbright> ZeroDni, how would I reinstall gdm?
<bob2> simonvallore: depends on your terminal
<bob2> oskude: yes
<kandoora_> bob2: is that the equivalent of reload?
<simonvallore> bob2 where can i find out how
<lightbright> GigaClon, / = hda1 /home = hd2
<ZeroDni> just apt-get uninstall gdm i think
<bob2> simonvallore: by actually telling us what you're using?
<oskude> bob2, sry im too drunk :) ment "apt-get source xmms" = "apt-get install xmms-dev" ? :)
<ZeroDni> or you could try kdm instesd
<lightbright> ZeroDni, how when you cant even get into Ubuntu? :P hehe
<GigaClon> lightbright, check the space on the / partition
<ZeroDni> from the command line
<bob2> oskude: 'apt-get install foo' installs the *binary* package foo.  each binary package comes from one source package, which is ofen, but not always, the same name as the binary package
<synackuator> ok when I apt-get source something, where does it actually put the source files??
<bob2> oskude: no
<bob2> synackuator: ./
<lightbright> GigaClon, the space says 33 gig free
<bob2> oskude: xmms-dev is a binary package that comes from the xmms source package, same as the xmms binary package itself
<ZeroDni> can you get to the non gui commands using ctrl alt F1
<lightbright> GigaClon, ANY other ideas? lol
<lightbright> ZeroDni, how would I reinstall gdm when you cant even get into ubuntu?
<oskude> bob2, hmm, sure "xmms-dev" = the source code ?
<_jason> when compiling a program, if I run ./configure with some options, is there typically a file created with my options stored?
<bob2> oskude: no
<bob2> oskude: xmms-dev is not source code
<ZeroDni> what point does it crash
<simonvallore> bob2 how can i change the terminal color on my ubuntu
<bob2> _jason: config.log
<lightbright> ZeroDni, I can get cli from safe mode, but I cant connect to internet with modem
<bob2> simonvallore: that question is unanswerable, since it depends on what terminal you are talking about
<_jason> bob2, thanks
<ZeroDni> just use your cd
<ZeroDni> ints on the cd
<oskude> bob2, so xmms-dev is ?
<GigaClon> lightbright, ubuntu or GNOME, do you get a text prompt
<bob2> simonvallore: if you mean "how do I change the background colour of gnome-terminal?", then use the menus
<simonvallore> gnome terminal
<synackuator>  bob2: i'm sorry i don't know what you mean by ./
<ogami1972> hi all- has anyone compiled amarok from source and been able to use the xine engine?
<bimberi> lightbright: is there free space on both partitions?
<clint-> hey oskude , I'll just create a partition that I can move files to  back and forth with other systems, and it can be read by any system I use. just 1 thing before I go, I don't have to choose the kdm or gdm after kde is done right, kde display manager and gnome display manager work fine for me :)
<bob2> synackuator: ...the current directory
<simonvallore> bob2 gnome terminal
<synackuator> o
<lightbright> GigaClon, only if I chose safe mode, it stops at a cli
<kandoora_> bob2: thanks
<bob2> oskude: xmms-dev is a binary package (which is confusing named, but just means that it is a .deb) that contains some xmms header files
<lightbright> bimberi, my / = 5 gig.
<bimberi> lightbright: k
<lightbright> bimberi,  and my /home = 40 gig
<pztak1> can someone pls do me a favor and test if you can ssh to 207.237.206.139 (i want to check if the ssh server i just installed works from outside my lan with my router config).. thanks!
<lightbright> bimberi, i may reinstall and use the whole 40gig
<simonvallore> bob2, any page i can look at for the color on my gnome terminal
<GigaClon> lightbright, can you check the free space on the 5 gig drive?
<oskude> bob2, hmm, i have to check on this, thnx for the info!!!
<bob2> pztak1: no
<lightbright> bimberi,  is that better idea to use the whole 40gig as one partition?
<bob2> simonvallore: holy god
<pztak1> bob2, no as in, no it's not working?
<bob2> pztak1: yes
<Zapek> hi, ubuntu does a beep (pc speaker it seems) when gdm shows the login screen. any way to turn that off? (make a sound in Login Screen Setup is turned off)
<sethk> lightbright, with modern drive hardware, there is no good reason not to use a single large partition
<pztak1> damn
<simonvallore> bob2 im not holy god im simon
<lightbright> its ok everyone, I wil reintsall and use the whole 40gig as one hda1. brb
<bob2> simonvallore: edit -> profiles -> default -> edit -> colours
<GigaClon> I have a 30 gig, spilt up 10 GB Linux, 15 GB FAT32, 5 GB NTFS (winxp)
<bimberi> lightbright: did you mean 45 gig? and no, separate / and /home can be good
<Xenguy> Zapek: check your BIOS
<Xenguy> settings
<lightbright> sethk, ok ill use the whole drive!  I thought it was a good diea to have /home on seperate partition, but it didnt do me any good :)  ill use the whole drive
<simonvallore> bob2 thank you ohh grand ubuntu master
<GigaClon> lightbright, wait
<lightbright> bimberi, why?  didnt do me any good :)
<GigaClon> what is the space on the 5 gig partition?
<sethk> lightbright, I don't see where is makes any difference, and I've been doing this for a long time.
<GigaClon> lightbright, if the root partition doesn't have free space, you can't login
<pztak1> suppose i have machine A that's behind a router that i don't control so I can't set port forwarding (dorm housing), and access to machine B that's on the net (linux shell).. can i set up some sort of a tunnel by connecting from machine A to B and then later connect from another machine that's on the net to machine B (and then log into machine A)? heh..  i realize my explanation is a bit more complicated than it shoul
<pztak1> d be.. sorry..
<lightbright> GigaClon, 2.8 gig free
<sethk> lightbright, people talk about umounting things for reinstalls, or other bizarre circumstances, but they don't really come up.
<lightbright> sethk,  so you have only 2 partitons?  hda1 = / and hda5 = swap?
<sethk> pztak1, sure, you can set up a tunnel.  You can even set up an encrypted tunnel.
<sethk> lightbright, that's what I do on my boxes with 40 gig
<lightbright> GigaClon, 2.8 gig free
<sethk> lightbright, although not hda5
<sethk> lightbright, that's dumb.  hda2
<lightbright> sethk, ok ill do that now!  use the whole drive for /
<pztak1> sethk, but this is tunnel from A->B (B can't connect to A).. and then I want to connect from C->B->A
<sethk> lightbright, why have overhead involved with an extended partition?
<synackuator> sheesh, KDE is 505mb - is it worth it??
<sethk> synackuator, judgement call
<lightbright> sethk, when I chose use whole drive, Ubuntu created swap by itself on hd5
<sethk> pztak1, you can do it every which way.  It isn't trivial to set up, but it can be done
<synackuator> meh, i'm getting 400kb/s it's all good
<sethk> lightbright, I know, but override it.
<nightwing> Does anyone know how to make my mp3 player (Sandisk, functions like a removable usb drive) readable/writable, vs. the "read only" error messages I'm getting when I try to delete/change anything on the device?
<sethk> lightbright, it's a machine, you are smarter than it is
<pztak1> sethk, any ideas where i can find out more about it.. or what it may be called (so i can google it)?
<oskude> bob2, OMG im like out of my socks, but it sounds very "normal", i have compiled many apps from source code and when they needed some libs, i just installed the *-dev packages, and now when i think, yeah they only need the headers. LOL i was so "wrong" all the time,so i thank you VERY MUCH for your info :)
<lightbright> sethk, if you install Breezy and tell it to use whoile drive, it will use hda1 for / and create a hda5 for swap!  thats whats its doing by itself
<sethk> pztak1, start with the tunneling options in the kernel configuration
<sethk> lightbright, I know
<sethk> lightbright, that's why I said to change it
<lightbright> sethk, why would it hurt to have it as hda5?
<sethk> lightbright, a bit less efficient.  Only a hair, but why put up with it?
<lightbright> sethk, why does it hurt?
<lightbright> sethk, and what happened to hda2 and 3 and 4?
<sethk> lightbright, because hda5 is a pseudo partition in hda4
<sethk> lightbright, and in your case hda2 and hda3 are unused, which is the point
<lightbright> sethk, but I dont ever see the swap anyway!  i leave it alone
<simonvallore> bob2 know any c ?
<clint-> back
<sethk> lightbright, I know, but if it is used, then it matters.  The kernel uses it if you run out of real memory
<sethk> lightbright, but if you aren't comfortable mucking around with it, don't worry
<oskude> bob2, but then again, when ever i needed source, was cause the deb was too "old" so i NEWER needed the source of the debs...
<sethk> lightbright, it's trivial to change it later if you want
<paulproteus> Urthmover: I've installed the FreeNX packages, but now how do I use it?
<sethk> lightbright, it's a somewhat academic objection on my part.
<paulproteus> Urthmover: Say I want to run gaim in an "NX" session on my desktop, and then connect to it locally so it appears on my desktop here, and then connect to it remotely from another Linux machine somewhere else?
<lightbright> sethk, ok :)
<lightbright> sethk, how can I change it from hda5 to hda2?
<sethk> lightbright, you use fdisk.  delete hda5, and hda4.  then create hda2, and mark it as swap
<sethk> lightbright, but, thinking about it, you would also have to change the config, which is easy (for me) but possibly something you don't want to deal with at the moment
<sethk> lightbright, do it later, you don't lose anything
<lightbright> sethk, when I type cfdisk /dev/hda it says FATAL error
<lightbright> sethk, you mean change fstab?
<sethk> paulproteus, why not just direct the gaim output to whichever machine you want it to display on?  Why use all those add ons at all?
<sethk> lightbright, right
<paulproteus> sethk: I want to maintain state.
<lightbright> sethk, when I type cfdisk /dev/hda it says FATAL error!  what is the problem?
<oskude> lightbright, did you try with "sudo"
<sethk> lightbright, there could be a swapon statement somewhere also.
<lightbright> sethk, I can change fstab to hda2, takes me 2 seconds
<sethk> lightbright, I don't know, I never use cfdisk
<gfoxiness> can i get monodevelop 0.8 on ubuntu "ubuntu come wiht 0.7? and what about mono 1.1.10?
<sethk> lightbright, I just use fdisk
<lightbright> oskude, ah no :P  hehe
<sethk> paulproteus, I don't see why that matters
<lightbright> oskude, it works with sudo :P
<sethk> lightbright, you have to run it as root, of course
<oskude> chdisk is allmost like an "gui" for fdisk :)
<paulproteus> sethk: I want to have the same view of gaim no matter what computer I'm at.
<lightbright> sethk, i loaded cfdisk hda!  how do I now tell it to use hda2?
<clint-> I guess I  might try gentoo.. :- )
<oskude> clint-, OMG :)
<sethk> paulproteus, that's what you'll get by redirecting the output to wherever you happen to be running
<Urthmover> good luck with the install clint
<clint-> wow,, a reaction..
<lightbright> sethk, can I delete hda5 while Ubintu is runnung?
<Urthmover> it's dreadful
<paulproteus> sethk: But when I leave that computer and log off, X will quit.
<paulproteus> sethk: And gaim will quit, too, then.
<dane_bramage> Wireless question, which wireless adapter works best on unbuntu with little configuration
<clint-> Urthmover,  if I can get FreeBSD 6.0, and Debian 3.1 netinst. I can manage gentoo :-)
<smo> lightbright: It may be a good idea to swapood /dev/hda5 first
<smo> achk .. swapoff /dev/hda5
<clint-> I use many systems m8...
<oskude> clint-, gentoo sounds nice, but dor desktop useless (when update lasts 2days, when comliling)
<sethk> paulproteus, if the computer is off I don't see what you are preserving  :)
<GTroy> dane_bramage: usually netgear
<smo> (I hate using other people's keyboards.  the spacing's all out of whack)
<paulproteus> sethk: No.  No computer is ever off.
<sethk> lightbright, you would want to take the swap out of service
<paulproteus> I want my always-on desktop to maintain gaim state.
<sethk> paulproteus, mine is, if I disconnect the power.
<clint-> well then maybe if you can help me get this so I can get into my parititions. I would happy :-)
<paulproteus> I want the same view of gaim no matter where I am.
<Urthmover> lol clint
<paulproteus> sethk: I mean in my desired strategy....
<sethk> paulproteus, you mean you don't want to restart gaim?
<clint-> without me constantly reading.. :-)
<paulproteus> sethk: Right, exactly.
<paulproteus> No state change in gaim.
<dane_bramage> any particular version etc.
<paulproteus> Quitting is a state change. (-;
<sethk> paulproteus, seems like a lot of trouble for not much return, but ok
<Urthmover> I was just giving a helpful hint....don't use gentoo unless there is a specific reason to
<lightbright> sethk, ok done!  I deleted hda5 and said NEW and it picked hda2 and I wrote it
<clint-> but oh well.. I will read and become good at it. like I proved to myself what I can do already that of from 1 year ago
<sethk> lightbright, do a swapon then, on /dev/hda2
<lightbright> sethk, it seemed I could do it while running Ubtunu
<clint-> and lol @ your good luck with gentoo,,, ou should try installing freebsd, then you tell me good luck with gentoo lol
<sethk> lightbright, if the swap is off line, sure
<lightbright> sethk, I then told fdisk to use hda2 as 82, swap
<sethk> lightbright, good
<lightbright> sethk, whats my next step?
<clint-> PC BSD is the fasest and easiest I have ever seen
<lightbright> sethk,  change fstab?
<sethk> lightbright, right
<dane_bramage> GTroy, any particular version, chipset etc...
<clint-> the only thing. is keyboad configuration
<lightbright> sethk, anything else?
<paulproteus> sethk: It's mostly so I can get IRC scrollback.
* paulproteus uses gaim for IRC
<oskude> clint-, i asked allready once, whats PC BSD ?
<clint-> I got it once, but I am going wait til PC BSD 1.0 official comes out
<sethk> lightbright, do a swapon /dev/hda2, so you don't have to reboot to get it to use fstab
<lightbright> sethk,  change fstab?  nothing else?
<sethk> lightbright, that's all permanently, yes
<lightbright> sethk, type " swapon /dev/hda2" ?
<clint-> its FreeBSD in kDE environment
<sethk> lightbright, right, with sudo
<lightbright> ok brb
<clint-> like Kubuntu is  ubuntu just in kde mode
<durt> freebsd comes with kde clint-
<lightbright> sethk, it said: swapon: /dev/hda2: Invalid argument
<oskude> clint-, FBSD on KDE ? dont understand ?
<clint-> i know.. however you ry pc bsd. then you tell me what comes with what :)
<clint-> installed in 12 minutes and the easiest ever open source system. and in fact,, can't believe it.. :-)
<sethk> lightbright, you used sudu?
<lightbright> sethk, it typed the command as you gave me, and  it said: swapon: /dev/hda2: Invalid argument
<lightbright> sethk, yes I typed:  sudo swapon /dev/hda2
<clint-> theres desktopbsd. and other 1's as well.. I am aware of them, and I liked PC bsd alot.
<oskude> clint-, could you give me an url to PC BSD ?
<clint-> sure
<sethk> lightbright, do sudo mkswap /dev/hda2
<lightbright> sethk, any other command?
<clint-> www.pcbsd.com
<clint-> and www.pcbsd.org
<clint-> no matter .. they took them both over :P
<lightbright> sethk, mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40kB
<clint-> i started out on it when it was 8.1, then 8.3, then 1.0 rc
<lightbright> sethk, but its 756mb
<sethk> lightbright, do fdisk -l /dev/hda, then paste the hda2 line
<lightbright> ok
<clint-> I just need to read all my books is all.. on unix and linux. I have alot. so .. :-)
<lightbright> sethk, said: Cannot open /dev/hda
<clint-> I know I probably will go back to BSD since it is more open than linux anyways..
<sethk> lightbright, sudo?
<oskude> clint-, well to me it doesnt sound as PC-BSD on KDE, more like KDE on PC-BSD...
<sethk> lightbright, anything related to partitions, swap, etc., you have to sudo
<kandoora_> which java plugin do i need to choose for firefox http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp   (is it Linux (self-extracting file)?)
<lightbright> sethk, /dev/hda2            4773        4865      747022+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<clint-> who knows. at least I am more with open source getting productive each of my days. then how I was a year ago
<lightbright> sethk, when I type cfdisk /dev/hda it reports that hda2 is 756MB
<Hobbsee> !tell kandoora_ about java
<clint-> yes.. KDE on FreeBSD is what it is
<clint-> oh sue me for wording it wrong.
<sethk> lightbright, yes, it is 107 cylinders or so, which is reasonable
* misfit_toy wishes people would get a clue between the words "then" and "than"
<clint-> would you be surprised that gentoo is ported to bsd
<oskude> clint-, yeah, these small differences like windows users calling "C:" as partition :)
<clint-> and so is novell
<clint-> lol
<lightbright> sethk, so why isnt your comand working?
<sethk> lightbright, do mount (with no arguments), see if swap is already mounted
<whyameye> looking for advice about low latency audio on ubuntu....
<clint-> average everyday users oskude . you have to treat them with respect, make them feel like they know something :)
<sethk> lightbright, it is possible that it still thinks the other partition is in place, if you didn't stop using the swap before you changed the partition table
<sethk> lightbright, if that happened, don't worry, it will just act weird until you reboot
<clint-> hey didnt' we start somewhere..?
<kfault> crimsun: I didnt want to bother you again, but in the guide you passed me it says to run ./linux and obviously it doesnt work. Do I need the kernel source also? Or what do I need?
<lightbright> sethk, where can I paste the output?
<sethk> lightbright, you used the same physical area of the disk, so it isn't dangerous
<oskude> clint-, yeah, but saying BSD runs on KDE is over my understanding, RTFM...
<sethk> lightbright, use a pastebot.  there is one in the channel topic
<Hobbsee> lightbright: pastebin
<clint-> hee
<lightbright> Hobbsee, pastebin.com ?
<clint-> well I am not perfect at wording things m8 all the time, I don't try to be.
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<clint-> I am not in class right now, I consider myself off.. :-)
<sethk> lightbright, I have to walk the dog, but I'll be back shortly.
<oskude> clint-, yeah, but no info is better than wrong info...
<lightbright> sethk, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4819
<lightbright> sethk, can you look first? :P
<lightbright> sethk, you cant give commands and then leave hafl way through :P
<clint-> blah
<tescoil> say, is there a way to point apt-get at an uninstalled deb file on the local system and have it go get the dependency debs?
<sethk> lightbright, I'll take a quick look, yes
<kfault> I guess he's not here. Anyone else can help me? Im trying to run UML in breezy but im new so I dont really know how. I downloaded the debian image in the UML site already. And it says that to run it I need to run ./linux  wherw do i find that?
<sethk> lightbright, but it doesn't take more than 10 minutes to walk the dog  :)
<clint-> oh , so you want us all to use proper grammar and everything here huh? I'll just write ubuntu developers and ask them.. I am sure they can tell me how to be proper :)
<lightbright> sethk, ok and the output is here when you get bac: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4819
<sethk> lightbright, I'm looking at it
<oskude> clint-, what ever, no harm done, so let us forget this :)
<clint-> yeah,  I forgot the part where I was imperfect
<sethk> lightbright, it doesn't show any swap.  I
<kfault> no one knows?
<sethk> lightbright, I'll think when I'm walking the dog.  :)  I verified the command on one of my systems here, and mkswap /dev/hda2 is correct
<ogami1972> whyame- have you tried demudi?
<lightbright> sethk, so what do I do now?
<sethk> lightbright, so it has to be using an out of date cached copy of your partition table.
<sethk> lightbright, reboot, force it to sync to the hardware
<oskude> kfault, have you searched/asked the lists/forums of that program =
<lightbright> i should have left it as hda5 :(
<paulproteus> tescoil: Easiest way:
<nalioth> lightbright: howdy!
<paulproteus> dpkg -i that_file.deb
<sethk> lightbright, no, this is better, really
<kfault> noup, I just searched at google :p
<paulproteus> apt-get -f install
<smo> kfault: have you downloaded anything other than the image?
<paulproteus> "-f" is "fix mode".
<lightbright> sethk, you think when I reboot it will fix itself
<kfault> smo: yes
<kfault> uml-utilites
<sethk> lightbright, yes.  you probably will have to do the mkswap, after you reboot
<oskude> kfault, as its not a part of the standard ubuntu installation, i dount heres someone to help...
<lightbright> nalioth, hello :)
<clint-> k well later all, I got business to take care of
<Corrupter> i have a little problem with my sound card :-(
<sethk> lightbright, there is probably a way to do it without rebooting, but do the easy thing and reboot.
<sethk> lightbright, partition tables are one of the few cases where a reboot may be needed in linux
<lightbright> sethk, after I reboot I type  mkswap /dev/hda2 ?
<Corrupter> does anybody know where i can find sound card drivers?
<lightbright> sethk, I changed the fstab to hda2
<sethk> lightbright, first do mount (no arguments again).  if mount doesn't show the swap, then do mkswap /dev/hda2, and swapon /dev/hda2
<lightbright> sethk, can I jiust reboot X?
<oskude> !sound
<ubotu> rumour has it, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<lightbright> sethk,  or a full reboot?
<sethk> lightbright, no, X has nothing to do with it.  :)  full reboot
<lightbright> sethk, ok
<sethk> lightbright, now the dog is insisting, but I'll be right back.  :)
<lightbright> sethk, enjoy your walk :)
<whyameye> need help setting up Jack. Using qjackctl...
<Corrupter> anybody know where i can get ESS Audio drivers?
<lightbright> sethk, ok
<oskude> Corrupter, what does "lspci" show you about your audio card/chip ?
<tescoil> tnx, paulproteus
<server_newbie> is there a way to use ssh to vnc a pc other than the linux box I am ssh'ing into ?
<smo> kfault: You need uml itself .. unless it needs a repo I haven't added, it doesn't appear to be in ubuntu.  debian calls the package user-mode-linux
<khermans_> Can someone tell me how to make a program run when I log into my Gnome Desktop?  I want Ninan, a java program, to run when I log in!!!
<Corrupter> ... i haven't used Linux in probably 4 years, i don't know my way around the new versions, gonna have to tell me how to go to that
<smo> kfault: If you've ever built a kernel before, you'll find it fairly simple to build from scratch, however.  it'll run from the current directory, rather than installing itself allover the system, so it's not going to conflict with the package manager
<oskude> Corrupter, in console/terminal type "lspci"
<dabaR> server_newbie: so, -X ssh, running vnc?
<ogami1972> whyame- what problems are you having?
<oskude> Corrupter, lspci is not so new...
<h2theizzo> Hiya
<Corrupter> alright, i was 14 when i last used Linux, i didn't even know how to do much then, heh
<oskude> Corrupter, :)
<h2theizzo> im trying to install phpsysinfo,but when i did apt-get install phpsysinfo it couldnt find the package,i was told i hadda get one off the repos or something,anyone know?
<oskude> Corrupter, yeah, linux, that funny something from the closet :)
<lightbright> what does this mean?  please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation!
<server_newbie> DabaR I want to get into my home network using ssh to my ubuntu server and then vns into my xp pc
<bimberi> lightbright: it
<bimberi> means
<bimberi> doing
<Corrupter> wow, i can't even find terminal...
<bimberi> this
<BucketHead> What would be the best way to re-write grub to my MBR after having installed XP into my other partition and forgot about it over-writing my MBR?
<lightbright> if I dont press enter, the text cant be entrered into window :P
<oskude> Corrupter, you should see "...audio controller" in "lspci" and that line i would like to see
<server_newbie> vns=vnc
<Corrupter> nvm
<kfault> smo:so I need to download the kernel sources, apply the patch, and then run the image?
<bimberi> h2theizzo: it's in the universe repository
<dabaR> server, well, forward X, did you try that? or just from that first one vnc onto the xp.
<bimberi> ubotu tell h2theizzo about repos
<lightbright> bimberi,  I got a message telling me not use my enter key. but if i never use enter, I cant type anything to the window
<clint-> I am going to read and deal with ubuntu in my own way..
<bimberi> lightbright: was it from ubotu?
<smo> smo: I'm not sure if the patch is needed anymore .. I'd try without first.  you pretty much just build a kernel adding ARCH=um onto the end of each command
<smo> whoops  hehe
<clint-> and master this lovely distribution progrommed off of debian :-)
<clint-> programmed*
<Corrupter> i'm not seeing anything about audio controller...
<coz> Hello there is an applications menu editor, but is there a way to edit the places and system menus?
<kfault> smo: Ok, thanks a lot
<atrophic> I'm looking for something that changes the desktop background in ubuntu to a random image at a specific interval.  Does anything like that already exist?
<lightbright> bimberi:  yeah
<oskude> Corrupter, hmm, doesnt sound good :( is your audio card on pci, or maybe in usb ?
<Corrupter> it's built in
<Corrupter> on the motherboard
<lightbright> bimberi:  was it a joke message telling me not to use the enter key? :P
<oskude> Corrupter, ok, so it should be seen by "lspci"... well that seems to be one of the thing linux lag on, no open hardware...
<smo> atrophic: http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net/hacks.html?id=69
<bimberi> lightbright: hm, i guess so, although i don't reckon you do :)
<smo> atrophic: not exactly 'canned', but the works' been done for you
<Corrupter> it's an onboard sound card from a 1999 Compaq
<whyameye> I'm trying to use qjackctl to gvet the jack server running in ubuntu. Not working. Can anybody help?
<BucketHead> What would be the best way to re-write grub to my MBR after having installed XP into my other partition and forgot about it over-writing my MBR?
<Corrupter> ok, so when it comes to sound i'm pretty much screwed till i can buy a new one then?
<lightbright> bimberi:  I always press enter when finished typing so the text can be displayed
<oskude> Corrupter, heres how my onboard chip looks in lspci "0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)"
<smo> BucketHead: do you have a livecd?
<bimberi> lightbright: of course
<BucketHead> smo, indeed
<bimberi> BucketHead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<smo> ah, nm
<Corrupter> nope, it's not there
<bimberi> smo: sry :)
<BucketHead> bimberi, thanks
<Corrupter> i see multimedia controller, but thats an old dial-up modem i never took out
<h2theizzo> well
<h2theizzo> the site told me how to enable repos
<oskude> Corrupter, youre only screwed when theres no open specs for your hardware, or noone bothered to reverse-engineer your chipt...
<smo> bimberi, np, saves me a lot of thinking.  I'm on an osx machine atm, so working from memory
<h2theizzo> but didnt really help much
<bimberi> BucketHead: np :)
<Corrupter> so in other words i'm screwed
<bimberi> smo: :)
<h2theizzo> im trying to get phpsysinfo, after enableing that setting,and refreshing,its still not there
<Corrupter> like i said, i'm using a compaq from 1999
<uglysmurf> hey all
<oskude> Corrupter, yes, but not by linux, your screwed by your sound card/chip maker !
<dabaR> hey uglysmurf
<h2theizzo> yeah the pc im useing ubuntu on is only a 400mhz AMD k6/2,with 128mb ram
<h2theizzo> its not muhc,but runs fine
<Corrupter> lol
* dabaR loves saying that
<khermans_> No one knows hyow to make a command run when I log into Gnome?
<dabaR> khermans_: system, prefs, session
<oskude> Corrupter, yeah, sounds lol, but how should linux developers make drivers for it when the makers wont say how to do it ?
<h2theizzo> isnt it something in the x11 init
<h2theizzo> ?
<uglysmurf> i have 2 PCs running ubuntu...i'd like the user 'ugly' to have the same /home on both...is it as simple as sharing out /home/ugly on the one via NFS?
<durt> ubuntu with xfce barely functions on 64mb ram (very slow)
<lightbright> hi
<khermans_> dabaR, you know what file that changes?
<Corrupter> what about sound cards not using PCI?
<oskude> uglysmurf, in theory yes :) (but ive never done that)
<WhyvasLT> lsisa
<deang> Startup commands?  System~Preferences~Session
<dabaR> khermans_: you already use gnome...
<uglysmurf> oskude, you know of any other ways to get it done that are more common?  i tried googling around but had little luck
<khermans_> yea
<oskude> Corrupter, its not about PCI/ISA/USB, its about the makers of the sound card/chip not telling (for free) how to use theire hardware...
<deang> Where's the "apt" file system guide?   I'm hoping to save an extra 56k download, and copy my cached files to my secondary (kids) box.
<dabaR> h2theizzo: ask ubotu, Ill tell you how. read the pm from ubotu, then register your nick, and type "info phpsysinfo" as a message to him
<Corrupter> i meant does Ubuntu work with ISA sound cards?
<kandoora_> in the process of installing java according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249 there is no java-package
<Corrupter> i have a box of crap i snatched from the dumpster at college
<smo> deang: either take a look around /var/cache/apt/archives .. or take a look at the apt-zip package, which is designed to make apt over sneakernet easier
<kandoora_> i found fakeroot and java-common but no java-package
<deang> thanks, smo!
<bimberi> deang: Here's a quick guide: copy all debs from /var/cache/apt/archives to same dir on the other computer
<bimberi> smo: beat me this time :P
<oskude> uglysmurf, i just said in theory as i newer done that, but it _should_ work.. like making a /home partition and share it between different linux distros...
<lightbright> 
<khermans_> Doh, i accidentally flipped one of the check boxes in the Session Options tab, can someone who hasn't changed their Gnome startup options go to System -> Preferences -> Session and tell me if all three boxes are checked?
<Corrupter> does Ubuntu support ISA?
<WhyvasLT> Corrupter, come on......
<kandoora_> khermans_, just the first two are checked
<h2theizzo> thank you debar i will try it
<khermans_> kandoora_, thanks dude
<kandoora_> khermans_, no problemo
<Corrupter> hey man
<oskude> Corrupter, now that you say, ive heard about buildin sound chips usings ISA, and SHIT i forgot, some1 gave me a fint how to "fixthat" :(
<oskude> *fint = hint
<smo> the isapnputils package may be relevent.  I know I had an isa sb16 working many, many moons ago, but that wasn't ubuntu  (slack 3.3 iirc)
<coz> is tere away to edit the preferences menu?
<uglysmurf> oskude, alright...i've heard people mention LDAP/PAM for getting this accomplished, but i think that might be more work than what i need...i'll give it a shot
<Corrupter> well like i said, i have a box of old crap i found at college they let me have, i have 2 ISA sound cards
<h2theizzo> deb
<khermans_> coz, good question!
<oskude> uglysmurf, good luck with LPAD :)
<khermans_> wish i knew
<h2theizzo> er dabaR
<oskude> uglysmurf, good luck with LDAP :)
<h2theizzo> i typed info phpsysinfo
<h2theizzo> it told me the info about it
<bimberi> kandoora_: java-package is in multiverse
<h2theizzo> but when i do apt-get install phpsysinfo
<h2theizzo> it tells me the package doesnt exist
<oskude> Corrupter, fuck, and i didnt write down the advice about ISA card :( (i never had isa cards under linux)
<coz> Ok does anyone know if there is a way to edit the other menus in ubuntu other than the applications menu?
<smo> h2theizzo, do you have universe enabled?
<Corrupter> so it won't work on it's own?
<h2theizzo> smo, thats a good ?, could u guide me on how to :P
<oskude> coz, im with you, wanted to do the same :)
<ispiked> coz: if I had to take a guess I'd say it involves editing some XML files.
<uglysmurf> oskude, LDAP would be more appropriate for large networks right?  where you'd create the user once on one machine and then all others recognize that user...whereas in my situation it's not a big deal to create the user on every machine i'm using (2)
<coz> great now we have to find the answer!!
<dabaR> !+info phpsysinfo
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> phpsysinfo: (PHP based host information), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 2.3-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 160 kB, Installed size: 1500 kB
<oskude> Corrupter, i think it will work, but not do easy as with pci stuff...
<coz> there should be an app like appkications menu editor
<coz> after all I should be able to control the whole system not just tiny parts of it
<h2theizzo> dabaR,see it exists, but what was smo talkin about
<Corrupter> i'm a lazy bastard, if this doesn't work i'm just gonna head up to wal-mart
<coz> what's up Corrupter
<deang> coz: did this help? http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<oskude> coz, afcourse you can control ALL of your ubuntu, the question is only "how easy" :)
<h2theizzo> my ubuntu has been up for 33 days now,running my ircd,neostats,eggdrop and http,its great,but i wanna get that phpsysinfo
<Corrupter> i have no sound :-(
<coz> yeah right
<dabaR> h2theizzo: install the repo. Check this doc out. http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<khermans_> deang, Ubuntu uses smeg anyways
<coz> Corrupter do what sound card do you have?
<smo> h2theizzo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kandoora_> bimberi, thanx dude
<Corrupter> ESS Audio onboard
<bimberi> kandoora_: np :)
<dabaR> h2theizzo: tell us which one is easier.
<nightwing> Is there a way to keep Ubuntu (breezy) from reading my removable usb device (an mp3 player) as "read only"?
<oskude> Corrupter, i would like to help, but i have like no experience with ISA cards... :(
<coz> should work do you have all the sound add on libs etc
<nightwing> It won't let me write / change files on the player...
<coz> chown _r user name file location
<coz> chown -R sorry
<oskude> Corrupter, but then again, the reason i changed from debian to ubuntu, was that it autoconfigured my soundcard :)
<Corrupter> it's alright, the only way to find out is to stick it in and pray that it works
<h2theizzo> dabaR, u rock brother
<Corrupter> but sound cards are only like 20 bucks
<h2theizzo> :P
<h2theizzo> thank you
<h2theizzo> the repos is updateing list now
<Corrupter> i bought a CD Drive today, burned the Ubuntu CD and returned it for a refund at wal-mart
<coz> yeah  get a sound blaster live works for me
<Corrupter> thats why i love them...
<ogami1972> whyameye- it will take some trial and error in the settings dept- have you ever run jack on that machine with another distro?
<dabaR> h2theizzo: was that one good enough?
<sethk> Corrupter, you could have downloaded it and burned it and saved gasoline
<smo> coz, careful, some newer soundblasters aren't as easy as they look  (I have 3, and one 'just worked')
<Corrupter> i just said i went to wal-mart to buy a CD-burner...
<coz> you are going to need that burner
<Corrupter> how could i have burned it without one?
<oskude> my (logitech) usb-headset was regonized/configured like plug and play in ubuntu :)
<Corrupter> i'm ultra poor
<coz> well maybe so
<Alinux> someone who speaks Italian and uses Launchpad for translating?
<coz>  I wish they had a driver for my laya24 card
<coz> layla24
<nightwing> coz: so "chown -R <username> <location of player>?
<smo> burners aren't cheaper than gas now?
<Corrupter> ok, one last question before i leave
<Corrupter> how do i add microsoft text files to
<coz> if you want permissions changed to a file etc yes
<Corrupter> Linux?
<h2theizzo> yeah it was good enough and then some
<redondos> Corrupter: was all that trouble worth it?
<Corrupter> yes
<redondos> I think it's too much,
<redondos> you can't be that poor in the us.
<Corrupter> i live in a town with about 4 people, i could walk to wal-mart if i wanted
<oskude> Corrupter, whats "microsoft tect file" ?
<atrophic> hehe, does everybody work there then?
<ogami1972> walmart is smart to get a lock on all 4 of you
<coz> sometimes the chown does not work with system files or hardware permissions I have found
<Corrupter> like... MS Sans and Arial and Times New Roman
<coz> some system files
<bimberi> Corrupter: install msttcorefonts from multiverse
<atrophic> Corrupter, search for automatix it does a bunch of cool stuff, including add those fonts
<oskude> Corrupter, oh you mean MS fonts, there was something..
<redondos> so wal-mart probably knows what the whole deal was there :)
<ogami1972> oh- put the font in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<coz> automatix rules guys
<nightwing> coz: I see... thanks
<coz> Corrupter do you need awlak through for your sound set up?
<oskude> try "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<marz> how do I watch movies when I open them in VLC? No sound is coming out, and no movie is being outputed to the screen :S
<Corrupter> well it didn't auto-configure it when i installed it
<bimberi> attack of the spambots
<coz> audio video libs need applied
<Corrupter> installed Ubuntu i mean
<coz> do you have totem gstreamer or totem-xine?
<ogami1972> automatix is very nice, but if you know where to put the fionts, you can use any you get your hands on, not just what's in the repos
<oskude> Corrupter, i've heard lot of "msttcorefonts" not working, but i ve never installed them so i cant help..
<marz> when I open a wmv file with vlc, how can I toggle the option to actually watch the video?
<Corrupter> alright
<ClayG> is there a command to search the whole computer not just the directory im in for a specific file name
<ClayG> ?
<coz> corrupter   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<atrophic> find / -name filename
<GTroy> how hard is it to swap a HD to another box?
<oskude> marz, is your wmv local, or can i give it a try ? (like url )
<coz> GTroy easy if there is no OS on it
<GTroy> and use the same os?
<marz> oskude: it's on my machine. I basically can't get any video to work with vlc. It plays, but I don't see it or hear it
<Corrupter> well, off to install this ISA sound card... i'll be back on to tell how good it foes
<worthawholebean> How can I get the dependencies of a Deb file?
<oskude> ClayG, "locate <file>" or "find / -iname <file>"
<nickrud> GTroy, pretty easy; make sure you have a generic i386 kernel, and adjust grub and fstab to match your new machine
<Corrupter> if my PC doesn't decide to commit suicide over it
<coz> marz you nprobably need extra libs etc
<Ron_o> Gtroy. It can be hard if your hardware isn't recognized.
<ClayG> can i ad * for a wild card effect?
<GTroy> thank you
<marz> coz: any specific libs for wmv?
<oskude> marz, have you tried mplayer and have you installed w32codecs ?
<coz> marz go to https://wiki/ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and follow it carefully
<nickrud> GTroy, there may be some other issues, but those three should be enough to boot and fix
<GTroy> hmm it's an emachines
<marz> oskude: I have tried mplayer, doesn't work, I'll try the w32 codecs
<Ron_o> marz, try another video player.
<ecobuntu> !w32codecs
<RiXtEr> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  .... this work for anyone else?
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Ron_o> Mplayer or Xine or Kaffeine.
<coz> NO mplayer totem-xine
<oskude> marz, as WMV IS a w32 codec, so w32codecs should help ;)
<Ron_o> I get the same thing with VLC.
<ecobuntu> Rixter: i use flashplayer-mozilla
<squidbullets> nalioth greetings
<marz> oskude: lol, thx. Do you know where I can find them? apt-cache search isn't yeilding many results
<coz> the totem on the install of ubuntu is totem-gstreamer NO MOVIESapt-get install totem-xine
<bimberi> worthawholebean: dpkg -I file.deb
<oskude> !w32codecs
<nalioth> squidbullets: howdy, mister
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, i get E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-mozilla
<ecobuntu> Rixter: do you have universe and multiverse repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Ron_o> ubuto, I tried w32 codecs and the only thing I got playing was MPG..
<Ron_o> I d/l any codec pacakage I could find on Synaptic in order to play WMV files.
<ecobuntu> Ron_o: ubotu is a bot ;)
<oskude> i know the easy way to w32codecs, but i wont support w32 :P
<coz> Ron_o whats the problem
<Ron_o> hehe.. :)
<oskude> WMV is a MS format, go complain to them !
<Ron_o> coz, if I really knew I could solve it. :)
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, i think so.... i have a line deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Ron_o> oskdude, not only that but the only player I get working at all is Mplayer.
<Ron_o> kaffeine, Totem et al. doesn't recognize any of my codecs.
<coz> totem-xine is better if you have all the added libs etc
<jack-> ron_o
<oskude> Ron_o, yeah, mplayer rocks :)
<ecobuntu> Rixter: post your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<jack-> totem-xine should work too if you have w32codecs installed
<coz> Ron_o if it is totem-gstreamer it won't
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, comments and all?
<senectus> hey I have text file with a string of number in it like this: ^2946^2432^2264^3283^3075^2977 Is there some simpe way to insert a space before every ^ symbol??
<coz> you need totem-xine
<earthen> what is a good GUI FTP client to install that can use SSHFTP
<Ron_o> what I don't understand is why the others don't even recognize one of my codecs..
<coz> I have vlc, totem -xine I play all movies. avi etc
* squidbullets join ubuntu off-topic or off-topic ubuntu
<coz> no problems
<ecobuntu> Rixter: sure
<jack-> earthen: get gftp-ssl from seveas' extra repo
<oskude> senectus, not really an easy way but google on "grep"
<RiXtEr> senectus, use nano and replace all
<coz> If you need a walk through i can give you the url
<Ron_o> coz, I figured somebody did...
<marz> oskude: I tried apt-getting mingw32 (binaries and utilities) but it didn't work with vlc or mplayer, I assume this isn't the problem
<Ron_o> give the url, please.
<earthen> jack-, thanks I will try it
<coz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<oskude> !tell marz  about w32codecs
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, .... what is the pastebin site again... isn't it just pastebin.org, or is it nopaste.org?
<mgcross> HELP: I just tryied accesing my smart media card using a card reader, it work fine at first, then screwed up...my camera wont see it anymore.Ive tried reformating it: vfat, but it's lost space and the cam still gives me an error when I insert it!
<jack-> earthen: you could also try iglooftp-pro
<jack-> but its not free
<coz> marz you need two things automatix which I like and the url I just gave out
<senectus> RiXtEr, excellent.. thanks.. gedit does the same thing perfectly
<marz> coz: Thanks, what is automatix?
<ecobuntu> Rixter: not sure...just google any pastebin site
<coz> If you use automatix install the debian menu really nice to find apps that don't show up in the applications menu
<oskude> stfu with automatix, tell people the truht !
<Ron_o> and how does someone configure gnome-open to use a certain player.?
<bob2> mgcross: this sounds like a camera or card problem, not an ubuntu one
<bob2> mgcross: tho I'd not recommend using mkfs on anything you want a camera to use
<earthen> jack-, what do i find that one
<coz> automatix is fine ifyou use it right
<jack-> use google
<oskude> mgcross, did you probeply unmount the drive before "plugging out" ?
<jack-> its not in any repo, i think
<marz> what is automatix?
<jack-> but gftp is fine too
<oskude> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is an application that automatically installs many popular programs, particularly the proprietary formats that don't ship with most distros by default. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<coz> It is an app to install certain things that can be hard to find
<coz>  I like it for the debian menu
<Ron_o> automatix is apparently some script do d/l apps.
<marz> so it's similar to my apt-get way of doing things?
<coz> If you want a copy I can send it to you
<lu> hi anyone speak  spanisk
<Ron_o> marz, other than being automatrix!
<oskude> marz, no, automatic = apt-get. but it does install stuff on your ubuntulog
<mgcross> oskude: yes, I ejected it.. I tried roformating with the disk tool, as I was have permision problems...now the cam wont see it
<marz> ok guys
<dino`> what package do i need to install mplayer-amd64?
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ecobuntu> damn my printer doesn't work with dapper yet
<ecobuntu> oh well
<mgcross> it was working fine until I tried using a card reader to access my photos faster
<ogami1972> automatix can be a real godsend, especially if you have a habit of breaking your system (i do it all the time as a newbie). The only problem i have had with it is the midi implementation
<oskude> mgcross, please reformat it with your camera and on mounting use "auto"
<coz> wyy misi implementation?
<Ron_o> dino, it should explain it in synaptic package manager.
<coz>  It works for me but you have to have all the libs as well
<coz> midi
<coz> sorry big fingers
<mgcross> I have no way to reformat using the cam, it just gives me a card missing error
<dino`> Ron_o: how? theres something missing in source.list
<Ron_o> then upgrade it and update it....
<oskude> i tried automatix once, and it asked sudo password when starting > badly coded -> delete...
<Ron_o> wait, let me look.
<ogami1972> It alegedly install midi implementation along with TiMIDIty
<dino`> it didnt work.. :/
<lightbright> sethk: you back? :)
<HMS> ubuntu or, any deb files configure Belkin 54G wireless pcmcia easily?
<ogami1972> it kinda messed up my soundcard
<coz> you did something wrong dude it asks for a keyring password to be established
<oskude> !belkin
<ubotu> oskude: Are you smoking crack?
<coz> use the same password you use for your logon
<oskude> :)
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, http://erxz.com/pb/259
<oskude> HMS, try search on ubuntuforums.org, i saw something about belking...
<andresh> ubuntu-es
<andresh> ups
<HMS> 10-4
<andresh> sorry
<HMS> been there, done that... will go back.. ;o)
<smo> mgcross, what size card is it?
<oskude> andresh, no harm done :)
<andresh> xD
<lightbright> is gnomebacker as good as k3b?
<lightbright> backer
<ogami1972> not in my uses
<lightbright> baker sorry
<coz> Ok let me ask again if there is any way to edit the preferences menu or any other menu other than applications
<ogami1972> but i may just be attatched
<mgcross> smo: 125 meg
<paxmaster> can some give me example of using tar with L M  F option
<oskude> i like gnomebacker more that k3b, but i dont burn much...
<rafael> Hello everybody! How can I change the ubuntu logo on gnome panel next to Application menu? I alreay tried to change the /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png..but after "killall gnome-panel" but nothing happens ...the ubuntu logo stills there!!
<Epix> hmm, quake3 runs! but it is using Mesa and no hardware exceleration. how do i make hardware exceleration work?!
<oskude> rafael, that would be an question in gnome forum/list
<marz> wow, automatix rocks, thanks guys :)
<whyameye> to set an environment variable on login, do I add the shell command to .bashrc?
<RiXtEr> Epix, depends on what kinda vid card you use
<lightbright> paxmaster: tar -xzvf /path/to
<Epix> I get this error  You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<coz> ther you go marz
<Ron_o> dino, I don't see anything in synaptic for the AMD.
<lu> please  how do i to enter to ubuntu-es   please
<rafael> oskude, sorry for that!
<marz> coz: :)
<RiXtEr> Epix, plus its acceleration
<Epix> RiXtEr: nvidia
<smo> mgcross, you may need to format it as fat16.  a surprising number of cameras don't use fat32 yet.  'mkfs.vfat -F 16 /dev/device' should get you somewhere if you're comfortable with the terminal
<coz> marz noe you have to use the url I gave also
<Epix> RiXtEr: plus, i cant spell :P
<lightbright> oskude: why do you prefer gnomebaker over k3b?
<RiXtEr> Epix, good luck... !nvidia
<RiXtEr> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Epix> !nvidia
<marz> coz: for the win32 thing? If I already downloaded, do I use automatix to install or do I install myself
<earthen> could someone point me to the ubuntu Repositories page
<lightbright> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> lightbright: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Epix> RiXtEr: it doesnt work will on nvidia, eh?
<oskude> rafael, you dont have to appoligize about that... just saying you have better changes on the forum/list of the makers of the software
<coz> either way if you already have just install them
<overridex> does breezy use xorg by default?
<overridex> or xfree?
<lightbright> earthen: what do you seek?
<coz> did you try that url marz?
<RiXtEr> Epix, i have been working on getting my card going for a couple days now... but i am on dialup... if i only had highspeed.....
<lightbright> overridex: xorg
<overridex> lightbright: thanks
<marz> coz: yes, it gave me a list of links, and I downloaded the last one (with the w32 name in it)
<lightbright> RiXtEr: join the club
<Epix> RiXtEr: hm, i used to have the nvidia drivers working but then i wiped this comp.
<lightbright> overridex: welcome :)
<mgcross> smo: it's an old cam - I tried dosfsck -a /media/usbdisk/ and it tells me that this is a directory
<ecobuntu> Rixter: http://erxz.com/pb/260
<marz> coz: but now do I use automatix to set it up, or do I copy and paste the files in the tarball myself?
<coz> great you should have audio and video capabilities now
<lightbright> overridex: look in /etc/X11
<Ron_o> lu let me try and look up languange for ya..
<Ron_o> wait.
<oskude> lightbright, cause its gnome based :) (and looks better) so not really a "working" compare, i've used both, and both seem to work, so it maybe a question of taste..
<RiXtEr> Epix, i can have them up and running pretty well with gentoo pretty quick...
<ecobuntu> Rixter: i changed it...you can either make it look like this or just add the words where i did
<whyameye> where is the equivalent of autoexec.bat for ubuntu?
<marz> coz: oh ok, I think I know what to do. Thanks agin
<earthen> I want to add some extra Repositories some of mine are failing to update
<Epix> RiXtEr: compiling = long.
<coz> just make checls next to what you want install
<purplefeltangel> how do you run a filter on Evolution?
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, thanks! i am new to debian still...
<coz> try the debian menu it really rocks
<lightbright> oskude: ok :)
<paxmaster> well I want to backup somethink up to a scsi type drive but the data is 64 GB size and the type can only hold 50GB
<ogami1972> don't forget to add opera
<smo> mgcross: dosfsck wants the path to the device, not the mounted filesystem
<ecobuntu> Rixter: no problem...you could even just copy it directly from that website...also you don't really need hoary-backports anymore
<lightbright> earthen: you want the latest for breeze?
<god> I need uhm...help/
<oskude> lightbright, and AFAIK, both use cdrecord (or how was it called) to actually burn the cds...
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, ah thanks :)
<nthwaver> This may seem like a mouthfull: to help learn PHP, I'm trying to install Apache, but after Synaptic it doesn't launch in the terminal.  Am I missing something?
<earthen> lightbright, yes
<coz> marz if it aske for keyroing password set up put your logon password in
<ogami1972> hooray- i knew you would need my help one day, god
<god> I can't go to www.google.com
<paxmaster> I read it some about the tar -L -M option
<coz>  it is easier that way but up to you
<lightbright> earthen: type this:  sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<coz> keyring
<lightbright> oskude: ok
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, select the messages you want to filter, and hit ctl-y
<lightbright> earthen: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<lu> please   how  do i enter to ubunto-es   please
<marz> coz: yeah, I got it all setup. Thanks a lot man. I even got nVidia drivers working
<mgcross> smo: mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdc1 contains a mounted file system.
<ogami1972> can you go elsewhere god?
<god> I've never been on Ubuntu..I've only been on Fedora Core and Gentoo LiveCD
<Ron_o> lu try #ubnuntu-es
<god> Yeah I can.
<coz> reat!!!
<ogami1972> i mean, you are all-powerful
<coz> great!!
<m[a] ikeru> hi
<lightbright> earthen: cvopy & paste that
<nickrud> lu, /join #ubuntu-es
<oskude> god, whats the "error" message ?
<coz> sorry big fingers
<Epix> lu: type /join #ubuntu-es
<ecobuntu> Rixter: no problem...there are breezy-backports open now that's why you don't need hoary-backports
<paxmaster> and I never use the option
<mgcross> smo: unmounted and got this: mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdc1
<lightbright> god: you are no god.
<ogami1972> now now
<m[a] ikeru> in the ubuntu live cd when it gives me the boot: option with the purty ubuntu logo right away, what can I put in there to make it skip the GUI and give me CLI (command line)
<ogami1972> even god likes to google
<coz> any ideas on editing the preferences menu???
<lu> that  problem  i dont know   how   please   help  me
<earthen> lightbright,  ok
<evilmegaman> hey, I am getting an intel Pentium D processor computer, And I am wondering what architecture it uses so I know what version of ubuntu to download.
<smo> mgcross: are you using sudo? your user hopefully doesn't have read privs to most block devices
<Ron_o> dino, I can't speak in privave. try DCC me.
<coz> i think god like yahoo on occasion
<oskude> lightbright, there are languages where god != god...
<god> It just won't let me go to any website, really.
<r0wr-r0wr> hey what's up guys
<ogami1972> didi it ever?
<Epix> is there a visual xorg conf tool?
<kandoora_> once i finish installing java do i need to killall or something?
<ecobuntu> Rixter: btw...you could change hoary-extras to breezy-extras
<god> But I can ping them.
<nickrud> lu, simply type /join #ubuntu-es
<lightbright> earthen: then after that, type: sudo aptitude update
<mgcross> smo: nope, I'll try it
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, just change the name of it from hoary to breezy?
<lightbright> bimberi: you here? :)
<whyameye> where is the PATH variable and how can I extend it?
<ecobuntu> Rixter: yup
<lu> ok nickrud    y try it
<oskude> god, on that error report i could say it really should go there... i mean, be more precice (error messages ) ?
<earthen> my sorces list is now a web page ???
<nickrud> kandoora_, no, type java -version, to test
<m[a] ikeru> anyone?
<m[a] ikeru> please?
<m[a] ikeru> I'm in a bit of a hurry
<m[a] ikeru> not in the mood for CLI
<m[a] ikeru> er
<m[a] ikeru> GUI
<god> Hey look I think it just worked.
<senectus> how do I turn a row of data into a column of data in openoffice calc?
<ogami1972> god's on dial-up
<mgcross> smo: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 16 /dev/sdc
<mgcross> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<mgcross> /dev/sdc: No medium found
<god> Maybe it just needed a little complaining from me..?
<god> Nah. I'm on DSL
<earthen> lightbright, I don't this it went right
<god> I just BARELY installed ubuntu.
<nthwaver> so, what's so special about Apache?  How does one launch it in terminal?
<earthen> lightbright, think*
<oskude> m[a] ikeru, CTRL+ALT+1-6 give you a text console
<arcanistherogue> hey how do i get totem to use the xine engine?  i want it to play videos in firefox correctly
<lightbright> earthen: think?
<lightbright> earthen: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<smo> mgcross, try sdc1 (you should be formatting a partition, not a whole disk)
<ecobuntu> well that makes sense why dapper wasn't seeing my printer
<god> I think it's not going to go to this one site.
<earthen> lightbright, it didn't go right! may sources.list is now a webpage
<ecobuntu> it wasn't plugged in or on
<ecobuntu> ;)
<bimberi> lightbright: i am now :)
<lightbright> earthen: ok open your sources.list
<Epix> how do i change which video driver xorg uses?
<senectus> nthwaver, /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<arcanistherogue> anyone
<lightbright> bimberi:  good, was missing ya ;)
<god> tmsnc.sourceforge.net =) It's struggling..I'll get you an error message here in one sec.
<arcanistherogue> how to get totem working with xine
<lightbright> earthen: is it open for edit?
<arcanistherogue> i need to get it properly in firefox
<bimberi> lightbright: but ...  god is here :P
<earthen> lightbright, I'm doing your last command
<jack-> arcanis, apt-get install totem-xine
<arcanistherogue> k
<arcanistherogue> thanks
<ecobuntu> wasn't someone having a codecs issue earlier?
<arcanistherogue> jack-: that just amkes it work
<lightbright> bimberi:  he is no god.
<jack-> it will remove totem-gstreamer automatically
<senectus> how do I turn a row of data into a column of data in openoffice calc?
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, man... if its not one thing.. now i get this 99% [5 Packages gzip 0]  [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (216.165.129.138)] 
<RiXtEr> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<god> bimberi: I'm not REALLY God, it's just my Ubuntu username.
<ecobuntu> it might be because the gstreamer engine was installed and not the xine enginge
<arcanistherogue> k
<oskude> people, how should we help people when they say "my car wont drive" ? there are like 1000 possibilites, be more precice and post some error messages!!!
<earthen> lightbright, yes i have it open now and it the same
<ecobuntu> Rixter: which one?
<jack-> you might want to apt-get install w32codecs, too
<purplefeltangel> is there a spam filter on Evolution?
<earthen> lightbright, alot of html code
<smo> that's reassuring .. the thought that even god couldn't live without google was starting to worry me
<ecobuntu> Rixter: it's probably for the extras...
<RiXtEr> Get:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages [116kB] 
<lightbright> earthen: then type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> god: :)
<lightbright> earthen: just type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, yes, it uses spamassassin.
<lightbright> earthen: is it open?
<god> bimberi: I share this computer with myself. =D
<lightbright> earthen: paste it to pastebin for me
<ecobuntu> Rixter: wierd...well that should work...just try to reload it...or delete the 'us' from the address
<earthen> lightbright, yes i have it open all ready
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, how do you set that up?
<marz> hey guys, one last question, after using automatix where do I run winecfg (to configure wine), bash says command not found
<Knowerrors> Anyone know a good way to preview "exactly" how OpenOffice *.doc files will look when opened up in MS Word? without using wine, possibly a website...
<oskude> OMG its 0440 hours....
<Epix> time to restart x
<god> ogami1972: It's still loading to Text-based MSN Client website..
<senectus> how do I turn a row of data into a column of data in openoffice calc?
<lightbright> earthen: that command I gave you works for everyone but you!  so I guess you are reading your file wrong.  so paste it for me
<mgcross> smo: sudo mkfs.vfat -I -F 16 /dev/sdc1
<mgcross> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<mgcross> /dev/sdc1: No such file or directory
<kandoora_> nick
<kandoora_> nickrud, thanx
<Ron_o> senectus: that is probably offtopic.
<oskude> Knowerrors, think again, is MS open source ? why should it look like MS in other than MS ?
<ogami1972> eww
<lightbright> earthen: paste your sources.list on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Ron_o> try OO ..
<god> AHH WAIT IT just came up with error messages all over
<smo> mgcross: it sounds like you ejected it when you umounted it (note that eject doesn't have to physically eject the media, but as far as the computer is concerned, it's gone all the same)
<earthen> lightbright, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4820
<mgcross> smo: thaks foir the help BTW
<god> ogami1972, bimberi, "The operation timed out when attempting to contact tmsnc.sourceforge.net."
<ogami1972> god, have you tried the dsl config tool?
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, in /etc/default/spamassassin, set ENABLED=1 ; then sudo /etc/init.d/spamassassin restart.
<god> ogami1972, Where is that found?
<earthen> lightbright, I see that there are some sources listed in with the html code
<ecobuntu> that's good sound...the sound of a dell 30-in-one printer printing!
<senectus> Ron_o, OO is dead :-P I don't see how it could be off topic.. it's a supported Ubuntu product :-P
<Epix> Nvidia drivers up, but will quake3 work?
<smo> mgcross: not a problem .. I've confused my camera enough times that I figured out how to keep it happy.  using fat16 on anything smaller than 2Gb was one of the biggies
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, think that did it... gonna take 16 mins to find out...
<lightbright> earthen: did you type it exactly as I showed!  for it works for everyone biut you, si guess you did error
<ecobuntu> Rixter: wow...really?  are you on a slow connection?
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, what?
<ogami1972> /usr/bin/ppoeconf
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, :)
<ecobuntu> Rixter: try 'apt-cache search flashplayer'
<earthen> I copy and past your command
<oskude> the most common "error" is a typo :)
<ecobuntu> purplefeltangel is an expert at resizing NTFS partitions ;)
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, please explain that in "n00b-talk."
<earthen> I am using Ubuntu 64 if that makes any differants or not
<lightbright> earthen: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4820  = empty
<purplefeltangel> ecobuntu: you'd better believe it.
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, sudo gedit /etc/default/spamassassin ; find the line that says enabled=0, and change that to 1.
<mgcross> smo: still not working...trying to mount manually
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, ok
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, yeah on dialup ... will try
<Epix> wow, that was amazingly fast, it works! Now, to find my CDKEY
<lightbright> earthen: go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 and copy and paste that
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, uh, it's blank.
<ogami1972> god- make that "usr/bin/pppoeconf"
<earthen> that link i gave you is working for me strange
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, must have spelt it wrong, a sec
<god> ogami1972, Alright.
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, i get alot of cannot stat source...
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, i will just wait for it to update
<nickrud>  /etc/default/spamassassin
<rixth> How do I access the documenation that I download with apt? ie, packagename-doc?
<ecobuntu> Rixter: oh...well that's sweet that your modem works!
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, same shit.
<god> ogami1972:  No such file or directory.
<lightbright> earthen: go there and copy ans paste that
<earthen> lightbright, are the repostiores the same for 64 and i386
<ecobuntu> Rixter: i have a winmodem and it's a POS and doesn't work under linux...well it probably could but i don't want to spend the time to play with it
<bob2> rixth: /usr/share/doc/blah/, usually
<liable> rixth: /usr/share/doc/foo
<ogami1972> yeah- i have the debian menu installed- do you?
<rixth> Thanks.
<oskude> rixth, most of the docs are saved in /usr/share/doc/*
<Epix> Linux: Spyware cant touch this.
<ogami1972> if so it is in apps-sysytem
<dino`> can anyone guide me through installing this package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=amd64&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fm%2Fmplayer%2Fmplayer-amd64_1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu11_amd64.deb&md5sum=d38797614a95b51272b2ea733760c5a8&arch=amd64&type=main
<h2theizzo> ok,how do i change the permissions of a file so anyone can write to it?
<oskude> Epix, yes it can, but theres now one to crack it :)
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, heh, you may have to apt-get install spamassassin first ; I've been using it for so long I may have forgotten I had to install it
<lightbright> earthen: dont think so, ask bimberi
<lightbright> earthen: you running breezy on x86?
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, ok, thx
<oskude> h2theizzo, "man chmod"
<ogami1972> oh- sorry god- make that "usr/sbin/pppoeconf"
<bob2> dino`: why aren't you using synaptic?
<bob2> h2theizzo: sure that's a good idea?
<h2theizzo> thanks :)
<h2theizzo> yeah
<h2theizzo> its just a html file
<h2theizzo> i need a program to write to
<earthen> lightbright, no I'm running 64 bit ed.
<h2theizzo> but it doesnt have permission
<dino`> bob2: because i cant find mplayer-amd64 there or mplayer at all...
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, sorry, I've been using those two together for so long, I sometimes think in shorthand
<oskude> h2theizzo, "chmod user:group <file>" is allso agood tip
<tiglionabbit> how do I pass boot-time options to grub?
<bob2> dino`: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, ok. thank you :D
<lightbright> bob2: I thoguht synaptic was for the kids and aptitude for the men? :)
<earthen> lightbright, AMD64 4800+
<lightbright> earthen: well im not sure about that sourceslist then
<lightbright> earthen: ask bimberi  or bob2 about that
<god> ogami1972, It never made me set up root password or anything? How do I set that up? Sorry, I'm not a ubuntu regular.
<oskude> lightbright, apt-get is for men (aptitude is for wanna be men :)
<ogami1972> synaptic is more newbies, aptitude is for elitists
<bimberi> earthen: same repos for amd64
<earthen> lightbright, ok thanks
<lightbright> oskude: hehe ;)  good one
<tiglionabbit> god: read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, ok, now what?
<nickrud> cpio is the real deal
<ecobuntu> ogami1972: i just perfer command line apt-get
<earthen> bimberi, ok thanks for the info
<bimberi> earthen: ok
<ogami1972> use this code: "sudo /usr/sbin/pppoeconf" and enter your own password
<bimberi> np :)
<ecobuntu> oskude: i agee ;_
<lightbright> earthen: I told you bimberi  would know :)
<ogami1972> apt-get is great, but it easier to add suggested packages in aptitude, and aptitude will remove packages no longer needed
<oskude> but then again, all (aptitude, synaptic..) use apt-get (or dpkg)
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, did you do the enable in /etc/default/spamassassin?
<mgcross> smo: got it to format, Ubuntu's sees it as a 125 meg smart media car, but only shows 117 meg free: the camera still can't see it.
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, yes
<mgcross> smo: crap
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, i bought a external modem ~25 bux from newegg i think
<earthen> lightbright, you did! and you were right too
<lightbright> earthen: so go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 and copy and paste that into your sources.list overwriting whats there now
<bimberi> lightbright: the url in that wget command needs to have a "d" in it - that is .../d2325
<earthen> lightbright, i did all ready
<smo> mgcross: ditto.  the camera should be fine with a newly formatted card .. else they wouldn't work off-the-shelf
<coz> sorry guys idiot here
<lightbright> bimberi:  ahh thats why it wasnt working :P
<ecobuntu> Rixter: well if it works...it works!
<coz>  how do I  install .deb package again?
<bimberi> lightbright: :)
<ecobuntu> coz: dpkg -i *.deb
<oskude> coz, "dpkg -i <package>
<coz> thanks
<lightbright> bimberi:  thats weird for i gave it to others before and they said thanks to me :P lol
<ogami1972> dpkg -i your package.deb
<coz> dahh!!
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, then, in evolution's preferences, on the junk tab, enable it. That's it, unless you have an IMAP account. Then you'll have to enable it for that mail account.
<lightbright> earthen: did you see what bimberi  said?
<lightbright> bimberi:  can you give earthen  the whole wget command?
<oskude> and there are now stupid questions, just stupid answers :)
<mgcross> smo: when I sudo dosfsck -a /dev/sdc
<mgcross> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<mgcross> /dev/sdc: 0 files, 0/60117 clusters
<ecobuntu> paster!!!
<ogami1972> i have both
<bimberi> lightbright, earthen: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<god> ogami1972, You left! I almost died. Anyways. I ran the pppoeconf and it didn't work.
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, it's checked. :/
<smo> mgcross, it still claims fat32?  did you use mkfs -F 16  ?
<lightbright> bimberi:  ok ill copy that and give to others in the future :) thanks
<ogami1972> hear that folks? i leave and god dies- don't mess with me
<mgcross> smo: looks like the filesystem is sdc instead of sdc1
<bimberi> bimberi: np :)
<oskude> ogami1972, lol :)
<lightbright> earthen: sudo http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogami1972> well, let's see- you say you can ping
<ogami1972> ?
<god> He was the only one helping me. Everyone else is horrible.
<god> =D
<lightbright> oops
<lightbright> earthen: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> gee thanks god :P
<smo> mgcross, that is odd.  I'm fairly sure the filesystem should be in a partition
<oskude> yeah, we suck on trying to help windows users :)
<RiXtEr> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<god> bimberi: You're welcome <3
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, wait for some junk :)
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, there's some in my inbox and it has not detected it. D:
<lightbright> bimberi:  I had to reinsall breezy today!  it didnt load anymore! I think because I installed 7 or 8 KDE apps it broke it!
<earthen> lightbright, that good to know for next time
<god> ogami1972, Yeah I can ping
<oskude> scnr, java and flash are like pain in the arsch, who needs them...
<lightbright> earthen: yeah :)
<nalioth> lightbright: i doubt it, unless you used non ubuntu repos
<nickrud> purplefeltangel, the junk filter checks mail before putting it in the inbox. That mail arrived before the filter was started.
<bimberi> lightbright: :/
<ogami1972> what browser are you using?
<lightbright> earthen: sorry I left out the 'd'
<mgcross> smo: gtparted shows it as such (fat16) but it's showing 32 mb used, as well
<god> ogami1972, 64 bytes from tmnsc.sourceforge.com (66.35.250.203): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=57.9 ms
<god> 64 bytes from tmnsc.sourceforge.com (66.35.250.203): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=58.6 ms
<god> 64 bytes from tmnsc.sourceforge.com (66.35.250.203): icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=57.4 ms
<purplefeltangel> nickrud, ok. thx
<god> ogami1972,  I'm using FireFox
<earthen> lightbright, no problem you tried and thats what really matters, thanks fro your help
<MasterObinWanK> Hello I download the lastest Ubuntu 5.10 and I have an Asus W5 notebook with realtekhigh definition audio and Intel 915 video, how can I enable this hardware?
<lightbright> nalioth: i typed: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  but had to stop after 7 apps were installed because my modem was too slow
<lightbright> earthen:  :)
<`23meg> i'm having a weird nvidia problem after reinstalling the driver; desktop icons get repainted very slow
<ogami1972> have you tried a different browser yet?
<`23meg> i see blank space displayed in the place of icons for about a second when switching workspaces
<smo> mgcross, some will show as used simply because the filesystem eats a chunk for itself (the fat table)
<nalioth_zZz> lightbright: you did nothing to affect your box by doing that
<smo> 32mb sounds like a lot tho :/
<god> ogami1972, Let me try something real quick
<lightbright> nalioth_zZz:  and after that it stopped loading
<lightbright> nalioth_zZz:  so what broke it?
<god> ogami1972, What other browsers are there....?
<nalioth_zZz> lightbright: your attempted update did not affect it
<god> ogami1972, on Ubuntu, I mean.
<MasterObinWanK> Hello I download the lastest Ubuntu 5.10 and I have an Asus W5 notebook with realtekhigh definition sound card, anyoneknows how to enable this ?
<earthen> Are there meny people in here using the Ubuntu 64 bit version
<taomaster> how do i change my resoultion, i 4 got  to install the nivida drivers when i reinstalled
<mgcross> smo: whoa! just deleted the partition using gtparted and then ran dosfsck on dev/sdc and got: dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<mgcross> Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 97.
<RiXtEr> ecobuntu, 72% done now :)
<lightbright> nalioth_zZz: it wouldnt load anymore after that!  I could use startx from safe mode, but when gnome loaded all my configuration was gone
<mgcross> smo: WTF!!!???
<lightbright> nalioth_zZz:  so what else broke it?
<nalioth_zZz> lightbright: i have no idea
<oskude> taomaster, System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<lightbright> nalioth_zZz: ok bye
<lightbright> nalioth_zZz:  sleep well :)
<ogami1972> the first thing i would try would be putting the address into the url bar in nautilus
<tiglionabbit> ever since it upgraded the acpi package, my laptop has problems with its hard drive
<ogami1972> oh wait- i mena konqueror
<tiglionabbit> it broke everything relating to acpi
<ogami1972> i would also "sudo apt-get install dillo"
<oskude> tiglionabbit, update shouldnt be aproblem, but upgrade is allways a "lets hope it works"...
<taomaster> been there -there's not an option to go to 1280-1024
<nightwing> The earlier suggested fix didn't work... anyone else know why my mp3 player (which works like a removable USB drive, a Sandisk Sansa model) is "read only" in Ubuntu (Breezy)?
<Epix> can wine run dos programs?
<tiglionabbit> oskude: I'm going to restart once more with acpi on and see if it works.  I was getting awful "hda: device not ready" errors on boot before
<oskude> taomaster, whats your monitor ? does it can over 1024 with pver 60hz ?
<tiglionabbit> IO errors
<god> ogami1972, I opened a seperate window with you, go there please.
<smo> Epix, there's a chance it doesn't, it's meant to provide a windows api.  try it, if not, look for dosbox
<taomaster> sony
<ogami1972> oh really- sorry, i'm using xchat
<oskude> tiglionabbit, sry, but i never used ACPI duntions on linuse :(
<Moco> kismet takes a loooong time to install
<taomaster> i 4got to change the settings when reinstalling the o/s
<oskude> taomaster, yeah, sony has like how many different monitors ? what model exectly ? what does the manual say about resolutions ?
<ogami1972> this is my advice to you, because in truth i am a newbie my self- goto  "ubuntuforums" channel- i like this channel, but all my best help has come from there
<tiglionabbit> hm, =P  seems to be working now.  Perhaps it just needed a rest.  It was screwing up pretty badly before, poor thing.  I let it sit for two days and it seems to have healed
<Moco> lol
<ogami1972> i'm there now
<tiglionabbit> probably a temperature problem, not a software one.  Sorry to bother you guys
<bob2> paxmaster: if you won't even open up the file, no one can help you
<smo> mgcross, I don't supose you have any other cards you use with the camera?  that'd provide a tasty short-cut
<paxmaster> i will look in to that thx
<Avikar> ok who here knows alot about installing Ubuntu ver 5.04 ?
<lightbright> Avikar: why not install 5.10?
<Avikar> i dont have it on disk
<oskude> Avikar, i got 5.04 still on my main laptop...
<lightbright> Avikar: your nick reminds me of caviar :)
<mgcross> smo: nope <sigh> my wife is gonna beat me with her "I hate Linux" stick
<smo> Avikar, are you having any specific questions?  that'd help get you specific answers much quicker
<lightbright> mgcross: whats wrong?  besides being married? :)
<smo> (I've been awake 20 hours .. my grammar is now officially aweful.)
<lightbright> smo: why do you sleep?
<Avikar> i installed it useing the ex3 pertition format when i reboot to load the software freezes  after   "uncompressing linux......ok, booting kernel"
<mgcross> how do I delete the partition on dev/sdc from the cmd line?
<randy> back again
<smo> lightbright, I find sleeping once in a while greatly improves my ability to construct sentences, among other things
<senectus> mgcross, I would say that justifies a sound thrashing with the "clue bat" :-)
<mgcross> lightbright: smart media card is fuxoered
<Corrupter> i have a question about my sound card... lol
<lightbright> smo:  its overated!  you can sleep as much as you want after you dead
<oskude> smo, im with you, got 20h on the buckle and 4 bottles of beer :)
<dell500> omg, this is soooooo stupid, anyone know how to get a 5g ipod working on ubuntu 5.10?
<Corrupter> how do i install a new sound card?
<oskude> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<dell500> yamipod, gtkpod, amarok, and banshee all suck
<lightbright> smo:  there was a soldier from Hungary during the war was shot in the head!  anyway, doctors cant explain what happened but he cant sleep anymore and even after 25 years he was alive and had not slept for 25 years!  true story
<thrice`> dell500, gtkpod does not suck...
<senectus> Corrupter, uh.. turn the PC off, plug the card in and turn it back on again?
<dell500> no, it's sync and everything, but what program accually works in ubuntu well enough to be stable and not crash every 4 minutes
<oskude> dell500, what do you mean by suck, dont work ?
<Corrupter> did that
<Corrupter> nothing
<dell500> too many errors
<Avikar> what would cause this problem
<Avikar> i installed it useing the ex3 pertition format when i reboot to load the software freezes  after   "uncompressing linux......ok, booting kernel"
<ClayG> anyone got any recommendations for software like activesync something i can use for my axim?
<Corrupter> i just bought a new soundblaster live card
<Moco> Oh noes! Something error happen!
<thrice`> gtkpod does not crash every 4 minutes...sounds like a user error to me
<dell500> thrice`, you can't drag playlists onto the ipod with gtkpod, if you have more than the screen can allow, you can't drag them to the pod
<oskude> dell500, scnr, ipod is a macintosh product, go complain to them :)
<senectus> Corrupter, okay.. hmm there is a scan for new hardware command.. I'll go look for it
<dell500> oskude, true true
<Moco> cat /etc/fstab?
<dell500> thrice`, user error, how is your's setup?
<thrice`> dell500, but putting songs onto your ipod, listening to them from the ipod...who cares about dragability when it works
<bimberi> ClayG: multisync might be worth a look
<slide> lightbright, did he feel tired?
<ClayG> thanks ill check that right now
<lightbright> does anyone here want to get rid of that annyoing Trying to initliaze System Clock. ubuntu.org  Failed! ?  I know how to do it? :)
<dell500> thrice`, it makes getting them onto the ipod a lot easier
<lightbright> slide: no never
<slide> sweet
<Moco> yes I do lightbrite
<oskude> and you must remeber, the people make linux for FREE !
<lightbright> slide: something weird must have damaged his brain
<lightbright> Moco: ok
<slide> wish someone would do that to me
<thrice`> how is that constituting it "sucking ?"
<dell500> thrice`, if you have about 30+ gigs of music to put on the ipod, does gtkpod freeze?
<thrice`> give the guys some credit...he reverse engineered APPLE software so you can use it
<Urthmov3r> not all linux was made with free intentions
<lightbright> Moco: type this:  sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<thrice`> dell500, I only have a mini
<rozar> hi
<lightbright> does anyone else here want to get rid of that annyoing Trying to initliaze System Clock. ubuntu.org  Failed! from their startup sequence?
<oskude> thrice`, got any nice cratches yet ;)
<dell500> dude, take it personally, i'm still trying to use these, and i do respect the programmers :)
<Moco> cool, it worked I think
<Ep|phany> does anyone know any good usenet clients other then klibido?
<DaBass> !pcmcia
<ubotu> DaBass: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<lightbright> Moco: now you will never see that annoying message again ;)
<Moco> Yay.
<lightbright> Moco: yeah it worked
<nickrud> Ep|phany, pan
<Ep|phany> is it in reposititories?
<lightbright> Moco: i never see it anymore :)
<Corrupter> ok... nevermind...
<nickrud> Ep|phany, yes, in universe
<Moco> That's good. Very good.
<Ep|phany> k let me check
<Ep|phany> thnx
<Corrupter> my sound card is working now... just not playing sound, lol
<lightbright> Moco: yeah
<lightbright> Moco: can you reboot now and tell me?
<Moco> sure
<lightbright> Moco: ok
<thespore> I'm trying to install gmencoder, i have installed all the dependencies except for one 'liblinc1', when i try to install w/ apt, it says it's refered to by another package, but is not available... can i find out what package refers to it?
<thrice`> dell500, i'm not sure saying it "sucks" is much respect =|
<oskude> well my point is people start complaining that things wont work on "linux" where the makers didnt give "linux" any info in how to use that device...
<dell500> thrice`, i know, it was a harsh term
<dell500> thrice`, i apologize :)
<DaBass> after apt-get dist-upgrade my pcmcia ethernet stoped working can anybody help me?
<purplefeltangel> what are workspaces *for*, exactly?
<lightbright> dell500: its take great humility and character to apoligise :)
<thrice`> dell500, :) it's nowhere near perfect...but it definitely does it's job
<oskude> DaBass, "apt-get upgrade" is something i didnt eve do under debisn...
<nickrud> keeping about 50 windows open at once :)
<purplefeltangel> lol
<purplefeltangel> you can't do that in one workspace?
<dell500> lightbright, :)
<smo> purplefeltangel, different people organise their lives in different ways.  some of us like to keep all the windows related to one task, in one workspace.  others are happy to have them all over the same desk.  it's all choice
* lightbright shakes dell500's hand
<nickrud> ctl-alt-arrow to workspaces, it's quick. You can organize tasks onto different workspaces
<dell500> thrice`, i agree, yamipod is disgusting though, it's like error-fantabulous
<Corrupter> ok
<Corrupter> now i have another problem
<Corrupter> my sound card is being read by ubuntu, but i can't hear anything
<dell500> thrice`, i do like the features of gtkpod though, and it does work a lot better than yamipod on ubuntu
<DaBass> oskude doesn't matter if u can help me with pcmcia
<lightbright> dell500: insecure people with a low self-esteem can never apologise, yet people with a postive one can :)
<thespore> Can someone tell me how I can get 'liblinc1' installed.. says it's not available, but referred to by another package.
<dell500> lightbright, why thanks, never thought it that way
<dell500> brb, h2o time
<Ep|phany> are there any other usenet servers besides pan ?
<Corrupter> anybody have any idea what the problem might be?
<lightbright> dell500: :)
<DaBass> i need just general help with pcmcia
<oskude> DaBass, well PCMCIA is a standard that is well supperted by "linux" its the device in it that makes troubles...
<Manuka> hi! someone familiarwith dual screens??
<lightbright> Moco: cool eh? :)
<Moco> Yay
<nickrud> Ep|phany, there's slrn, and gnus :)
<Moco> It works!
<lightbright> Moco: yep :)
<smo> Corrupter .. I know it's one of those questions that sounds almost insulting, but have you checked the volume levels? (multiple .. not just the master volume)
<Moco> Is there a way to change the Logon screen?
<Ep|phany> do any of those read .nzbs?
<faddat> Question.... I'm running dapper, haven't seen any updated packages by doing apt-get update in the last couple of days-- am I dealing with a configuration problem, or are the repositories not updated?
<DaBass> oskude everything was working untill restart
<lightbright> Moco: yep
<Corrupter> yes, including my monitor, lol, i've tried every port on the sound card itself (i'm a tech, so i'm not insulted, i see it happen all the time)
<lightbright> Moco: System/Administrator
<Ep|phany> nickrud: do any of those work with .nzbs?
<Corrupter> speaker* (don't know why i said monitor???)
<oskude> Moco, http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<lightbright> Moco: then Login Screen Setup
<Avikar> is ver 5.04 known to have conflicts with a AMD 64 bit system?
<Moco> Oh thanks..
<DaBass> while booting i see PCMCIA not pressent
<lightbright> Moco: you are welcome
<oskude> DaBass, what did you do between the last restart ?
<g00r0n> i installed ubuntu a few days prior.  i am currently running a dual-boot system b/w XP & ubuntu.  how can i access my NTFS partition in ubuntu?
<DaBass> i did the apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> Ep|phany, is that a news service, or what?
<Ep|phany> its a file that contains what your gonna dl
<Ep|phany> hmm klibido keeps freezing for me
<oskude> g00r0n, scnr, ask MS, NTFS is an MS filesystem...
<thrice`> oskude, that doesn't mean linux can't see it
<oskude> DaBass, "apt-get dist-upgrade" is "evil"
<thrice`> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<oskude> thrice`, yeah, but why should "linux" support it ?
<Manuka> hi! someone familiar with dual screens??
<thrice`> oskude huh?
<nickrud> Ep|phany, I'm not sure if pan does, I found some info about .nzbs on the net.
<oskude> thrice`, why should linux use a closed source FS like NTFS ?
<thrice`> oskude, doesn't matter if it should...it does
<g00r0n> thrice:  thank you
<thrice`> he asked how, not why :(
<oskude> thrice`, yeah, in a way, but I wouldnt recommend it...
<smo> g00r0n, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<DaBass> oskude if you can tell me how to netinstall edubuntu without cdrom support i will forget all about it
<Agrajag> oskude: you can read NTFS just fine.
<thrice`> oskude huh?  reading NTFS is perfectly safe on linux
<nickrud> http://docs.newzbin.com/Newzbin:NZB_Guide lists some clients for linux , Ep|phany
<Swedish_Chef> how do i disable the grouping of similar tasks in the taskbar?
<Swedish_Chef> i always hated that "feature" of xp and i similarly hate it in gnome
<smo> and a 'soapbox' moment .. saying 'linux doesn't make it, linux doesn't have to support it' really kinda irks me.  microsoft made my keyboard, but if I plug it in, I expect it to work
<nickrud> bbl
<oskude> what ever, NTFS is NOT fully supported, but you can use it with your own risk, as you can use ext2/ext2 on windows...
<dell500> lol smo
<Swedish_Chef> ntfs is only safe for reading, and it has very limited writing
<thrice`> oskude, yes, NTFS READ is fully supported.  Writing to an NTFS partition is not
<Agrajag> oskude: reading is NOT "at your own risk", it's perfectly safe. Only when you try to write to it do you risk destroying it.
<Swedish_Chef> using the captive project, you basically use windows's ntfs driver to do full read/write
<lightbright> oskude: so ms windows can read a ext2 linux partition?
<Agrajag> wow
<Ep|phany> can i run a .gz in ubuntu?
<oskude> thrice`, yeah, fully read, is not fully supported..
<Agrajag> lightbright: yeah, it can, actually
<DaBass> anybody here knows how to install edubuntu without cdrom?
<thrice`> oskude, did you see his question?
<Swedish_Chef> lightbright: indeed it can. you need a driver for it, or a program such as explore2fs
<Agrajag> with 3rd-party software though
<oskude> lightbright, yes: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Manuka> hi! someone familiar with dual screens??
<thrice`> Ep|phany, a .gz is an archive format
<lightbright> Agrajag: i didnt know that
<GR> I was told to read up on this URL, to see if I could legally load w32codecs (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats). Could someone help me with that, because I didn't see anything about who or anything that could use it? Thank you
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: ah ok thanks
<Ep|phany> thrice': can file roller extract it?
<Swedish_Chef> i use explore2fs
<Agrajag> lightbright: you can also read from reiserfs with rfstool
<Swedish_Chef> i don't trust windows device drivers
<oskude> thrice`, yes, and i stil dont support any closed fs systems :)
<Swedish_Chef> especially ones from a source i don't really know
<thrice`> Ep|phany, try and you tell me :)
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: i can speak fluent swedish btw :)
<Ep|phany> k
<Agrajag> GR: You're in the US?
<dell500> thrice`, i just did a find lost songs and stuff, not sure what option it is under file, but it's finding all the dupes and lost files and deleting them.  you know it might lag a bit and just hang?
<Swedish_Chef> lightbright: cool, but i'm not swedish :P
<GR> correct
<van> fodjz'
<lightbright> Agrajag: ah ok
<Agrajag> GR: Do you own a windows license?
<thrice`> oskude, but, it DOES work for reading (what he asked); your answer wasn't appropriate
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: hehe ;)
<GR> yes
<Swedish_Chef> a swedish friend of mine suggested this nick because she knows the swedish chef is my favorite muppet of all time
<van> hi to all of you
<Agrajag> GR: then maybe, but still probably not.
<Agrajag> GR: It doesn't matter, eveyone uses them.
<oskude> thrice`, what ever...
<DShepherd> hey
<Swedish_Chef> bork bork bork :D
<psusi> BORK BORK BORK!
<thrice`> hi van
<GR> ok, thank you then :)
<van> hello
<Ep|phany> is a .h file executable in ubuntu?
<dell500> bbl, coffee time!
<thrice`> oskude, how long have you been on linux?
<Swedish_Chef> nobody knows how to disable the grouping of tasks in gnome's taskbar, and a google and ubuntu wiki search doesn't help :(
<sethk> Ep|phany, no
<Agrajag> GR: oh, watching DVDs with libdvdcss2 is illegal here also
<oskude> thrice`, atleast 5years as main OS
<psusi> Ep|phany, no... it's a C header file
<Agrajag> But again, everyone does it.
<Ep|phany> dam
<thrice`> oskude, you have never dealt with ntfs in those 5 years?  what about vfat?  THAT is 100% supported, and is a closed FS
<sethk> Ep|phany, why?
<GR> Gov has there hand in everything, crooked bastards
<Agrajag> thrice`: no it's not
<Manuka> hi! someone familiar with dual screens?? (last try)
* psusi finds it funny that the sony copy protection rootkit contained pirated libdvdcss2 code
<van> hello trice
<lightbright> Agrajag: where you from?
<smo> GR, I think it boils down to common sense.  you're not going to have much worries on your desktop at home.  if you're rolling it out at work, you might want to pay attention to the details
<thrice`> read / write works perfect with fat32 partitions
<sethk> Ep|phany, although, to be correct, no file by name is executable
<psusi> thrice`, "closed FS"?
<lightbright> Agrajag: in Australia its not illegal to watch DVD
<Agrajag> FAT is very simple and quite open. I've done a fat12 driver from scrath for a class years ago, with freely available info
<GR> yes true
<sethk> Ep|phany, any file can be executable
<Agrajag> lightbright: I'm in the US
<sethk> Ep|phany, by convention, however, .h is not executable
<lightbright> Agrajag: whats illegal in US?  to watch your own DVD?
<thrice`> psusi, he was referring to closed as a windows produced
<van> hththtrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Swedish_Chef> vfat is covered by patents, isn't it?
<Agrajag> it's illegal under the DMCA, because it cracks the CSS encryption
<GR> I think thats my answer, thanks again
<Swedish_Chef> but the specs for it are open, i think
<Moco> Yes, under the DMCA it's sooo stupid
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, nope
<lightbright> Agrajag: how can watching your own DVD be illegal?
<thrice`> hi van :)
<oskude> as i said i tend to avoid fat32/fat16/ntfs... ftp doesnt have to deal with FS, if your wondering howto share files...
<thespore> gah this is frustrating... does anyone know how i can get 'liblinc1' installed?
<Agrajag> lightbright: because the law says you can't crack encryption.
<psusi> lightbright, because our government is stupid and enacted the DMCA
<oskude> and this aint MS forum, so why give support for even on dualboot /share files ?
<Moco> Because it violates the copy protection part of the "Digital Millenium Copyright act"
<Swedish_Chef> how many people actually give a rat's ass about the law?
<Swedish_Chef> especially things like the dmca
<Moco> Not me ;)
<Swedish_Chef> the answer is not many hehe
<thrice`> yes...
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, not I
<thrice`> not being able to view your own DVD's is f'n rediculous
<thrice`> how far does this have to go
<ispiked> thespore: http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/libs/liblinc1 maybe?
<sethk> Agrajag, no, the law says that you can't export your method of cracking encyption
<Swedish_Chef> the state of the us legal system, corruption of the government, retarded population, etc. is ridiculous
<Moco> I don't pirate anything, don't get movies without paying for them, so I feel I have every right to watch it
<sethk> Agrajag, cracking it, per se, is not illegal
<Agrajag> ok, which means you can write you own library for cracking it, but you can't use libdvdcss2
<Swedish_Chef> but i can assure all of you that when i rule the world, it will be a paradise
<nickrud> the distance it takes till world domination :)
<Swedish_Chef> none of this bullshit :D
<thespore> ispiked, it conflicts with liborbit2
<GR> etarded pop, hehehe good 1
<lightbright> Agrajag: are dvd players illegal in US?
<psusi> sethk, IIRC, it says you can not use or traffic an circumvention device
<psusi> it has nothign to do with encryption per se, only breaking a copy protection device
<sethk> psusi, right
<bimberi> Swedish_Chef: ok, Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor.  apps -> panel -> applets -> window_list_screen0 -> prefs.  change "group windows" to "never"
<lightbright> Agrajag: doesnt a normal DVD player need to decrypt each DVD and "crack encryption" before it plays it?
<ispiked> thespore: it wants a lesser version of it
<ecobuntu> lightbright: yes and so is communism!
<Agrajag> lightbright: no, because they do not crack the encryption. They decrypt it with a key and pay some group for the right t use that key.
<thespore> ispiked, what do you mean?
<Moco> DeCSS is currently illegal. Dmitry Skyalorov, a Russian citizen, was arrested for breaking weak e-book encryption.
<oskude> lightbright, yeah, my very old dvd player has hard time to play new dvds...
<lightbright> Agrajag: where is that key stored?
<ispiked> thespore: what do you mean it conflicts with it?
<lightbright> oskude: ok
<Swedish_Chef> bimberi: holy crap, thank you!
<Agrajag> lightbright: I'd imagine in a ROM on the DVD player.
<thespore> ispiked, idpkg: regarding liblinc1_0.1.21-1_i386.deb containing liblinc1:
<thespore>  liborbit2 conflicts with liblinc1 (<< 1.0.3-4)
<bimberi> Swedish_Chef: np :)
<Swedish_Chef> bimberi: i checked the configuration error, but like the idiot i am, i was looking for gnome-panel, not panel :D
<Ep|phany> anyone know why KLibido keeps freezing for me it was working a little while ago and ive also tried uninstalling reinstalling
<psusi> lightbright, part of it is in the device's firmware... part is on the dvd
<spiderworm> hey all i my ubuntu machine was accidentally rebooted by somebody and now i get an error, "duplicate or bad block in use" .... and then later "fsck failed.  please repair manually and reboot.  please note that the root file system is currently mounted read-only...." etc ... how do i fix this?
<lightbright> Agrajag: so when you buy a dvd player you also pay for that "key" ?
<Agrajag> That key is generally also encrypted, failure to do so is how DeCSS was created to begin with.
<spiderworm> what do i do with fsck?
<Agrajag> lightbright: nope.
<lightbright> psusi: ah ok
<oskude> did VHS have copy protection ?
<lightbright> oskude: not that I know about
<smo> oskude: nothing apart from the little plastic snap-off tabs
<psusi> oskude, yes... it is called macrovision
<Agrajag> That key is licensed by the company that made the player, and is generally itself encrypted to avoid another decss scenario.
<lightbright> smo: lol
<Agrajag> Macrovision is also used on some DVDs to avoid recording via an analog output
<Swedish_Chef> macrovision was annoying
<sethk> oskude, there was a vhs copy protection scheme, but it was almost useless and I think it faded
<oskude> hmm, i wonder why they have more fear against DVD than VHS, they ARE the same, just another medium...
<ispiked> thespore: hrm...
<psusi> the snap off tabs were write protect tabs... commercial vhs tapes are encoded using macrovision, which is an embeded signal that tells legal VCRs not to record the signal
<Ep|phany> can anyone help me figure out why klibido keeps freezing for me?
<lightbright> Agrajag: ok so under linux thats why you cant use the libscc thingy?
<ecobuntu> hummus is like so good
<thespore> ispiked, nevermind i don't need it
<smo> Ep|phany, have you tried running it from a terminal/konsole to see if it spits out any errors?
<Agrajag> lightbright: yes, because it cracks encryption, it breaks the DMCA.
<lightbright> psusi: ok
<Ep|phany> no let me try now
<lightbright> Agrajag: i think Australia can use that. how can I find out?
<oskude> but i care like shit, ALL of the new films will someday be shown "for free" on TV anyway :)
<Ep|phany> it says running
<Ep|phany> and opens up but it freezes again
<Ep|phany> its just a grey box
<ispiked> is there anyone that didn't get their question answered earlier that still needs help?
<Swedish_Chef> oskude: you have to pay for cable/satellite, though
<Agrajag> lightbright: hell, I dunno, check your laws, see if they enacted any digital rights laws similar to ours
<Ep|phany> is there away to clear the cache for it?
<lightbright> Agrajag: how can I find out for certain if libdvdcss is legal in Australia?
<psusi> Agrajag, no... it is illegal because it circumvents a copy protection device... the fact that it decrypts data to do that doesn't matter
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, yeah, its called "GEX(tapo)" here :)
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, yeah, its called "GEZ(tapo)" here :)
<Agrajag> psusi: oh ok, same deal
<lightbright> Agrajag: i wonder if theres a website for all countires, thats all
<Swedish_Chef> hehe
<psusi> lightbright, ask a lawyer
<Agrajag> lightbright: if there is one, it's just as unjust as the DMCA, and should be ignored.
<smo> Ep|phany, not sure, I've never used it.  my generic fault finding steps for any app are watching the console for errors, then trying again with strace and seeing if it stops on anything noticable
<Agrajag> but that's just my opinion.
<lightbright> psusi: :P
<oskude> but then again, demoscene.tv beats my tv shows like with a billion :)
<lightbright> Agrajag: so you ignore it?
<Agrajag> Of course, what do you think I'd do, just not watch any DVD ever?
<Agrajag> I don't own a DVD player or a television.
<APACHE^_^> como instalo el paquete de gstab
<APACHE^_^> fstab
<psusi> I wipe my ass with the DMCA... and I firmly believe that if it ever goes to court, it will be thrown out... it contradicts prior law and a load of bench doctorine
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lightbright> Agrajag: no TV? amazing, how come?
<Agrajag> lightbright: I don't watch it.
<Ep|phany> ah fixed it
<Ep|phany> thanks anyways
<APACHE^_^> who install the pakage fstab ?
<oskude> Agrajag, DVD Video is an open standard, and when movie makers dont hold on it, go blame them !
<lightbright> psusi:  test that theory!  ring them and tell them you are using libdvdcss :)
<Agrajag> I watch all of 3 shows, one of which is about to be canceled
<Agrajag> so I download them
<lightbright> Agrajag: good for you!  TV is made by Satan :P
<APACHE^_^> please help me
<Swedish_Chef> i have a mythtv box with 2.4TB of storage
<psusi> oskude, yes... but a patent encumbered standard
<Swedish_Chef> and dual tuners
<APACHE^_^> I'm from Mexico
<Swedish_Chef> i record all the tv i want, and download what i don't get :)
<lightbright> APACHE^_^: no need to beg ;)
<APACHE^_^> who install the pakage fstab ?
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: har har
<smo> APACHE^_^: I believe it's created by the installer, not installed by a package.  if any, I'd expect it to be in base-files, and it doesn't seem to be
<Swedish_Chef> unfortunately, in the last month or two since i got it, i've used up 1.5TB :(
<psusi> APACHE^_^, it isn't a package... it's a system configuration file
<oskude> psusi, sry, dont know so correct, but if i make on dvd video under linux. i can watch it anywhere...
<lightbright> !fstab
<ecobuntu> !lightbright
<ubotu> ecobuntu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, jesus christ... that's a lot of space
<ecobuntu> i'm not sure
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: i'll run out soon
<Swedish_Chef> by january i'll probably only have a few gigs free
<ecobuntu> lightbright: are you larger than a breadbox?
<ecobuntu> !R
<ubotu> r is, like, a powerful statistical program.  sudo apt-get install r-base r-recommended r-base-html
<Swedish_Chef> my workstation has dual 160GB drives, one for linux and one for windows, and i have a total of around 10GB free here
<Annath> Can anyone help me with an Apache/PHP problem? I installed apache and it's working fine. Then, I tried to install PHP5 but it won't work. I've been over every config file twice, and nothing works. Does anyone know what my problem is?
<oskude> and patent... OMG i could kill someone when i hear it :)
<lightbright> ecobuntu: im skinny
<APACHE^_^> psusi,
<psusi> oskude, yea... the MPEG-2 format is free as in beer iirc... the physical media though is not... the manufacturers of the drives have to pay the dvd consortium to be able to make the drives
<Swedish_Chef> oskude: what do you use to create standard dvds that can play in any dvd player?
<ispiked> Annath: you can run a syntax check on the config. file.
<ecobuntu> Sorry ubotu he's smaller than a breadbox
<APACHE^_^> delete fstab, help me
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, why one for each?  why not raid them and partition?
<ispiked> Annath: it should say why it's failing when you start apache.
<APACHE^_^> I delete fstab
<lightbright> !hug ecobuntu
<ubotu> lightbright: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<smo> APACHE^_^, do you have /etc/mtab ?
<Annath> ispiked, how do I do that? Sorry, but I'm a bit new to linux. =P
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, kino
<ecobuntu> why did you delete fstab?
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: eh? two different operating systems, two different filesystems
<Annath> Oh, and apache starts fine. PHP is the problem
<ispiked> Annath: well, I've used apache on Windows only. the folks in #apache will be of more help.
<Swedish_Chef> why and how would i raid them?
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, yea... so put them on different partitions
<lightbright> ecobuntu: I deleted my fstab too :)
<smo> APACHE^_^, if you hav /etc/mtab, copy it to fstab.  it won't solve removable media, but it'll make sure your system is still bootable
<ispiked> Annath: I can't remember if apache runs as a service or just as a process.
<ecobuntu> why is everyone deleting their fstab!!!
<Annath> ah, okay
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, well in my case my motherboard supports hardware (fake)raid...
<thrice`> lightbright, ugh, bad idea!
<APACHE^_^> I Erase accidental the fstab
<Swedish_Chef> ah, mine doesn't. also, i don't trust hardware raid
<thrice`> write it again
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, otherwise, you can use LVM in linux, and windows calls it "dynamic disks"
<sethk> Annath, that's usually configuration
<lightbright> thrice`: i was jk ;)
<thrice`> =] 
<thespore> does anyone know how to convert xvid to kvcd, under ubuntu?
<sethk> Annath, you have to change some things in the apache configs to enable php
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: too much room for error...
<lightbright> how do you 'accidently" erase fstab? :P
<scorpix> is there wma to mp3 converter for linux?
<oskude> only just someone came up with an idea, ONLY HE/IT has the rights to use it, and nobody else (how ever he/it came to the idea) is not anymore allowed to do tht, LOL
<psusi> probably a pain to set up... but once going... it's nice having a disk that is twice as fast ;)
<ecobuntu> Can fstab be regenerated?
<smo> lightbright .. I actually did it plenty of times when I was still coming to grips with vim.  luckily we have backups :)
<intelikey> ecobuntu: you can write a new one.
<APACHE^_^> I will recover the file fstab originally, erase(smear) it accidental
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: i have a 2.4TB fileserver with a blistering fast raid5 setup :D
<psusi> fstab isn't that complex... you should be able to make a new one by hand if you know how your drives are configured
<ecobuntu> smo: sounds like you should use gedit :)
<Swedish_Chef> bimberi: i love you
* psusi druels on Swedish_Chef 
<Swedish_Chef> just thought you should know
<lightbright> smo:  ;)
<smo> ecobuntu, I get to most our machines across a 128kbit link .. I'll stick with ssh/vim/etc
<Swedish_Chef> no more grouping! :D
<bimberi> Swedish_Chef: aw, shucks :P
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, I have a friend who has been asking me for an affordable way to build a setup like that... got some hardware specs I can take a look at?
<APACHE^_^> Since I recover the original fstab
<intelikey> smo: vim generates a backup by default,  some editors do not.
<ecobuntu> what does druels means?
<ecobuntu> is that similar to drools?
<oskude> :)
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: i bought a dell poweredge on their small business website. they have AWESOME deals
<Aurora> If i have a set of images, lets say, scanned a4 pages, how would i combine them in to a pdf in ubuntu/gnome?
<psusi> probably... I used to be a very bad speller as a child... I still make some mistakes ;)
<Swedish_Chef> and you don't have to prove that you're a small business
<APACHE^_^> Since I recover the original fstab
<bimberi> Swedish_Chef: just a bottom panel with lots of microsocopic window list items? :P
<APACHE^_^> ?
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, ahhh... that's still running a few grand at least though right?
<ecobuntu> APACHE: you recovered the original?
<Swedish_Chef> the poweredge i have was like $600, with a dual-xeon capable mobo (came with 1 2.8ghz xeon)
<APACHE^_^> yes ecobuntu
<ecobuntu> good!
<Swedish_Chef> builtin 512MB of ram, but i added 1.5GB more
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, yea... but that's not with the raid right?
<Swedish_Chef> i bought one of those internal hdd racks
<ecobuntu> APACHE: is your problem fixed?
<Swedish_Chef> right, i had to buy the hdds and everything else myself
<psusi> I'm specifically interested in the raid
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, 2GB RAM ? OMG :)
<Swedish_Chef> and dual 2.8ghz xeons
<psusi> what kind of disks and raid configuration?
<Swedish_Chef> the second xeon was free for me, so it's cheaper for me than you
<psusi> what the hell does a file server need that kind of cpu for? ;)
<intelikey> ecobuntu: origenal may mean pre-install fstab.    /etc/fstab.origenal     not of much use.
<ecobuntu> oh
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: mythtv, encoding video
<APACHE^_^> ecobuntu, Since I solve this problem?
<Swedish_Chef> penis bragging rights
<Swedish_Chef> i think it has a bunch of 400GB drives
<ogami1972> you people and yer virtual peni
<Swedish_Chef> ogami1972: leave me alone
<Swedish_Chef> it's all i have :(
<oskude> lol
<ecobuntu> APACHE: i don't know if you solved your problem.
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, ahhh... yes... that's one big epeen
<Swedish_Chef> i think total cost was around $2k
<smo> and here I am living in 60Mb ram on a 2Gb disk
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, scsi and hardware raid controller?
<Swedish_Chef> software raid
<Swedish_Chef> sata
<Ron_o> smo, I'm not too far behind ya.
<Swedish_Chef> problem with hardware raid is that it's generally slower, and i'd have to get the exact same controller
<oskude> smo, but its enough, isnt it ?
<Ron_o> I cannabalized a few machines to get what I have now.
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, ohh... hrm.... that's about like what my friend is looking for.. a cheap sata raid setup
<APACHE^_^> Erase(Smear) the file fstab, since I recover it?
<Ron_o> and I might have to give back to a few. :/
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, don't you mean software raid is generally slower? ( slightly )
<Corrupter> where can i get mp3 codec from?
<Swedish_Chef> not really
<Swedish_Chef> it's been faster in all cases i've used it
<oskude> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<smo> oskude, all I use this host for is so I always have a sane toolchain to shell into no matter who's desktop I end up in front of.  so between that and serving imap, it's plenty
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, that's strange
<oskude> smo, :)
* Swedish_Chef shrugs
<ecobuntu> APACHE: hablo poco espanol
<ecobuntu> APACHE: i just went into that room to see if you were there
<Swedish_Chef> my nonscientific guess is that linux is smarter when it comes to dealing with data than the card
<ogami1972> corrupter- install and run the automatix script
<APACHE^_^> ecobuntu, I will recovery fstab
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, is your card hardware opne ?
<oskude> *open
<Swedish_Chef> eh?
<Corrupter> and where is automatix?
<ecobuntu> OK
<Swedish_Chef> i don't remember, to be honest
<APACHE^_^> I speak little Spanish
<Swedish_Chef> my love for tinkering with computers has decreased drastically over the years
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, i mean before you blame the linux drivers, did the card makers give enough info for the developers...
<ecobuntu> APACHE: yes
<Swedish_Chef> so much so that i'm waiting to buy the new apple powerbooks next year :(
<APACHE^_^> excuse me, I speak little English
<Swedish_Chef> i didn't blame linux drivers
<ogami1972> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=automatix
<smo> Swedish_Chef, ditto
<Swedish_Chef> i have had the same experience in windows and linux
<ecobuntu> APACHE: no i speak little spanish
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, well then, a "bad" card :)
<ecobuntu> APACHE: you speak spanish real well and you speak english better than i do spanish
<APACHE^_^> ecobuntu, my problem is, I want to recover the file fstab
<Swedish_Chef> i've been using linux since 1998, and i've tried many distros. redhat -> debian -> gentoo have been the main ones, and i've used the different bsds on my desktop for months at a time
<APACHE^_^> original
<Swedish_Chef> just a few weeks ago i installed ubuntu, and i'm in love
<Swedish_Chef> but i want mac os x even more
<ecobuntu> APACHE: ok...I think you'll need to rewrite it
<APACHE^_^> ecobuntu, help me
<oskude> btw. does ubuntu work well when installing on raid (i remember the hassle under debian3,0)
<intelikey> APACHE^_^: do  'ls /etc/fs* '         any files ?     no?
<smo> mtab should give him a good skeleton to work from.  it's the currently mounted partitions in fstab's format
<APACHE^_^> root@ubuntu:/home/jeronimo# ls /etc/fs*
<APACHE^_^> /etc/fstab  /etc/fstab~
<MachineScrew> nomasteryoda: you here??
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, I played with slackware back in 1996... ran debian for about 6-9 months in 2000, and installed ubuntu about 2 months ago...
<psusi> other than that I kept going back to windows... but I'm in love with ubuntu now too ;)
<ecobuntu> APACHE: here is what my fstab looks like http://pastebin.ca/29884
<ecobuntu> APACHE: what's your fstab say?
<intelikey> APACHE^_^:    do   'sudo cp /etc/fstab~ /etc/fstab '
<Swedish_Chef> i used redhat for a year
<Swedish_Chef> debian for several years
<Swedish_Chef> gentoo for two years
<oskude> psusi, because of the "automatic hardware recognition" ? :)
<psusi> oskude, depends on the kind of raid... hardware fakeraid isn't well supported atm... took me a week or two of hacking around to get mine working
* Aurora has been in love with ubuntu for about a year, it keeps getting better :)
<Swedish_Chef> linux has been my main desktop os for a year or two. before, it was 50/50 or 60/40 (in favor of linux)
<Swedish_Chef> now it's 99/1
<psusi> oskude, well, I am very impressed how almost everything just works out of the box, yes... but mostly.. I love that when shit breaks, I can fix it
<Corrupter> anybody know where to get automatix from?
<psusi> it might mean spending a day or two digging through the source code... but it's there for me when I need to
<APACHE^_^> thank ecobuntu , very thank
<Corrupter> anybody? automatix?
<lightbright> Corrupter: whats automatix?
<Corrupter> i have no idea
<Corrupter> everybody just keeps telling me to download it
<oskude> psusi, what i was after, i installed debian(3.0) on raid only once, and i had to do that in the install process.. it was a "hack" back then, and i just wondered if it better now (as seein "raid" as a option when partiioning during install)
<lightbright> Corrupter: so why you want it? :P
<Swedish_Chef> i have to say, ubuntu is boring
<Swedish_Chef> compared to gentoo
<Swedish_Chef> i could always busy myself fixing shit on gentoo
<Swedish_Chef> or trying to figure out why something wouldn't compile
<Aurora> hehe
<lightbright> Corrupter: so if everyone told you to download a rootkithunter, would you do it? :)
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, LOL :)
<bimberi> Corrupter: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563 (ogami1972 posted it earlier)
<Corrupter> ummm... ya
<Corrupter> why wouldn't i?
<Swedish_Chef> now i sit apt-get updating and upgrading every day
<Aurora> Swedish_Chef, By that logic windows is awesome
<Swedish_Chef> and still see 0 packages needing updates :(
<intelikey> Swedish_Chef: so drop to console mode and get busy on ub :)
<lightbright> Corrupter: I use one too, its great
<Swedish_Chef> Aurora: not really. when windows breaks, it doesn't work
<lightbright> Corrupter: http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
<ecobuntu> Swedish_Chef: sounds like you need to run debian sid :)
<Swedish_Chef> formatting and reinstalling is more painful then recompiling :/
<Swedish_Chef> ecobuntu: i ran that for 3 years. fun fun, and more up to date than gentoo for a lot of things
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, "upgrading" every day ? havent done it NEVER on my main hoary laptrop...
<psusi> oskude, again, depends on what kind of raid you are talking about... hardware raid?  mdraid?  lvm raid?  hardware fakeraid?
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: :P
<Swedish_Chef> oskude: I NEED THE SHINY STUFF!!!
<ecobuntu> Swedish_Chef: why switch from debian sid to ubuntu?
<Swedish_Chef> ecobuntu: sid to gentoo to ubuntu
<oskude> psusi, it was mdraid as i had to make it..
<Swedish_Chef> because i don't have enough time anymore
<Swedish_Chef> and i'm tired of tinkering for the most part
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: Ubuntu is too stable maybe for you :)
<intelikey> laptrop  ?  :)
<Swedish_Chef> it really is.
<ChokeD> So, I'm running a dual boot system and I installed grub over /dev/hda1 (my windows NTFS partition) and I feel like my NTFS partition is now corrupted.  Is there a way to get my files off of it (I'd copied most to an external drive, but not all)
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, i know what you mean :)
<ecobuntu> Swedish_Chef: run dapper
<psusi> oskude, I think that mdraid is well supported
<Corrupter> where can i get the mp3 codec from?
<Swedish_Chef> ecobuntu: i thought about it, but i don't want to risk a broken system
<oskude> psusi, nice to hear :)
<ecobuntu> Swedish_Chef: i am running it as on a second partition
<ecobuntu> Swedish_Chef: pretty stable so far
<Swedish_Chef> ecobuntu: that's because dapper just started not too long ago :P
<lightbright> ecobuntu: hehe yeah Debian SID would keep him happy ;)
<intelikey> ChokeD: if you can mount it you can cp from it.
<psusi> I'm running dapper... no problem so far
<oskude> sid rulez :)
<Swedish_Chef> didn't i just say i ran sid for 3 years!?
<ecobuntu> Swedish_Chef: flight #1 cd is out
<APACHE^_^> bytes my friends, thanks intelikey, ecobuntu, thanks
<warter> would anyone have a piece of documentation that i can read on mounting a IDE NTFS drive into Ubuntu?
<ecobuntu> already over a month into development...there are only 6 months between releases
<smo> Corrupter, if you have universe enabled, try gstreamer0.8-mad
<APACHE^_^> bye
<Swedish_Chef> debian's kde and xorg fiasco really annoyed me
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: why dont you try Puppy Linux :)  that will keep you busy ;)
<psusi> oskude, now to get my hardware fakeraid going, I had to boot the livecd, install a package from the universe, use debootstrap to install a base system, build my own initrd, then apt-get everything else
<intelikey> adios APACHE^_^
<Swedish_Chef> i could do as a friend of mine does
<ecobuntu> Puppy Linux?
<psusi> and it took me about 2 weeks to figure all that out ;)
<Swedish_Chef> she runs LFS on all her machines
<Swedish_Chef> at home and work
<warter> would anyone have a piece of documentation that i can read on mounting a IDE NTFS drive into Ubuntu?
<Malaprop> What's the name of the package that embeds the media player into Firefox by default? I need to shoot it in the face, it crashes FF every time I visit a page with embedded media.
<oskude> i changed from debian to ubuntu cause my audio chip was automaticly configured :)
<Corrupter> anybody? mp3 codec?
<Swedish_Chef> imagine LFS on over 50 computers, with one admin :D
<ecobuntu> oh my there really is a puppy linux
<lightbright> ecobuntu: yeah Puppy Linux is a very small linux distro
<oskude> psusi, that sound like the good old linux :)
<Swedish_Chef> oh dear lord. i installed nvidia drivers via apt-get on ubuntu
<Swedish_Chef> pressed ctrl+Alt+backspace
<Swedish_Chef> AND IT WORKED!
<Swedish_Chef> my jaw dropped
<Aurora> WOAH!
<oskude> lol
<smo> Swedish_Chef .. I tried that for a while.  very educational.  I like being able to install ubuntu on clients machines, and be able to leave before 5pm
<Swedish_Chef> i didn't have to mess with anything
<lightbright> ecobuntu:  you didnt believe me? :)
<Swedish_Chef> i'm so used to editing everything by hand
<Corrupter> *sigh*
<ecobuntu> it sounds kinda stupid
<psusi> oskude, yea... had a lot of fun for those two weeks... i said god damnit I want to get this sucker to work... I know I can...
* Aurora hasn't bothered with nvidia drivers, they are scary
<Swedish_Chef> that when ubuntu did it with no problems, i almost creamed myself
<psusi> when I finally did, it felt great...
<lightbright> ecobuntu:  some guy from Australia wrote it
<ecobuntu> lightbright: i see
<oskude> psusi, :)
<bimberi> Corrupter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<psusi> ohh, and I forgot, I also had to get the lilo sources and patch them to get the system to boot
<Swedish_Chef> nvidia has always been rock-solid for me
<Aurora> only thing that would really work better with real nividia drivers is the 3d screensavers, big whoop
<ecobuntu> lightbright: it sounds like a canadian thing to write ;)
<Swedish_Chef> now the ati radeon 9800 that i so recently gave away...
* Swedish_Chef shudders
<Swedish_Chef> never again will i purchase anything branded with ati
<warter> would anyone have a piece of documentation that i can read on mounting a IDE NTFS drive into Ubuntu?
<psusi> that was because I did not know how to use grub... allways used lilo before... finally edned up giving grub a try and it worked fine
<lightbright> ecobuntu:  hehe ;)
<Swedish_Chef> their windows drivers were terrible, and their linux drivers infinitely more so
<ecobuntu> i hope i didn't just offend all the canadians in here
<smo> Aurora, they're practically a must-have if you have dual-head.  their TwinView is so easy to get up
* psusi has been having trouble with the drivers for his radeon 9800 pro
<Swedish_Chef> doh
<lightbright> ecobuntu:  lol
<oskude> yeah, i had only nvidia before and didnt realisze how it worked "better" until i got a radeon card :)
<Swedish_Chef> i was pulling up the website for warter
<Swedish_Chef> :/
<psusi> but that's only for 3d, which I don't care so much about right now... 2d works fine
<Aurora> i don't, only one screen
<ecobuntu> avian flu in BC, Canada
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: the drivers would crash my machine within days
<Swedish_Chef> even if it was sitting idle
<Swedish_Chef> so i just used the builtin X drivers
<Swedish_Chef> that meant no 3d in linux
<psusi> that's what I'm using now
<fft> hello!
<Swedish_Chef> go with nvidia, man
<psusi> I don't see why the hell it is so frigging hard to write decent video drivers
<Swedish_Chef> i'm a born-again nvidia fan
<oskude> btw, is 2d even accelerated on linux ? i have read somtehing on the forums...
<Swedish_Chef> oskude: if you have the right drivers...
<Swedish_Chef> a lot of the builtin drivers have it supported, it hink
<psusi> all they have to do is take opengl commands from the X server ( or windows GDI ) and write to the hardware registers whatever is needed to tell it to execute that command
<Swedish_Chef> i can play quake4 at ~50fps
<lightbright> Does anyone here get that synchronizing click ubuntu.org Failed! at boot time and wants to fix it?
<Swedish_Chef> 1024x768 high quality
<lightbright> click = clock
<OptiPlex> Swedish_Chef: is that any good by chance? quake4?
<oskude> well, i didt some VERY small tests and "radeon" was using less CPU than "fglrx" with my radeon9200...
<ecobuntu> !quake4
<ubotu> I don't know, ecobuntu
<fft> i just installed ubuntu on an imac. after logging in a the startup sound happens and then your left with just the mouse cursor and blank brownish desktop
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: look good?
<Swedish_Chef> i've only played single player and lan multiplayer so far
<ChokeD> intelikey: I can't mount it, it tells me it's not an NTFS filesystem
<Swedish_Chef> it looks very good
* OptiPlex uses ubuntu on an imac
<ChokeD> intelikey: I feel like I wrote over some critical filetable or something
<OptiPlex> ooh
<intelikey> lightbright: id you fix yours ?
<ecobuntu> man puppylinux is funny
<fft> opti, any idea whats going on?
<lightbright> n0dl: hi noodles
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: i've never had any hardware cause more instability than my radeon
<ecobuntu> http://www.zen45800.zen.co.uk/puppy3/index.htm
<Swedish_Chef> ati is the sole reason why i don't boot into windows anymore
<ecobuntu> i like likely location and known characteristics
<psusi> Swedish_Chef, worked fine in windows ;)
<n0dl> lightbright: hello... do i know you?
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: it would crash my machine at least once or twice a day
<Swedish_Chef> even if it was sitting idle!
<smo> ChokeD: What does sudo file -s /dev/device say?
<psusi> in windows or linux?
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: yes.
<lightbright> intelikey: what?
<psusi> I never had trouble in windows
<dell500> does anyone know why gtkpod says that some songs don't work, yet they play fine either on xmms or some other music player?
<Swedish_Chef> well, linux would crash randomly once every few days
<intelikey> ChokeD: you might be able to use the xp recovery cd and get it back but after you will need to boot the ub install cd and reinstall grub.
<Swedish_Chef> and i'm running an intel mobo
<Swedish_Chef> with no generic parts
<OptiPlex> no idea fft. although ubuntu makes my screen orientation a little weird
<psusi> I'm an AMD man
<oskude> "xcompmgr -a" sounds nice but was like crashing whenever i used "video" programs...
<intelikey> <lightbright> Does anyone here get that synchronizing click ubuntu.org Failed!
<lightbright> n0dl: yes, hi noodles . its me, spagetti :)
<NoUse> dell500 are they in mp3 format?
<intelikey> lightbright: id you fix yours ?
<psusi> AMD has been making better chips for a few years now
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: i want an athlon64
<lightbright> intelikey: did I what?
<Swedish_Chef> psusi: i am an amd man at heart
<Swedish_Chef> but as i haven't put together my own machine in years...
<n0dl> lightbright: spagetti? sorry im not sure if  i remember you... what did you help me with..?
<psusi> I'm running amd64 on an athlon 64 3200+
<Swedish_Chef> i want the new powerbooks god damnit!
<psusi> hrm... now that I think about it... this thing is over a year old now
<lightbright> intelikey: yes I fixed it!  want the command?
* psusi steps out for a smoke break
<intelikey> sure
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, intel books ?
<lightbright> n0dl: we spoke a few days ago, we were joking around about noodles. remember?
<dell500> NoUse, does gtkpod read m3u files as well? if it does, then it's looking for the wrong files then...
<ChokeD> smo: /dev/hda1: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x49, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 240, hidden sectors 63, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80)
* OptiPlex shudders at the thought of intel on mac
<Aurora> i want a powerbook!
<dell500> me too!
<intelikey> lightbright: sure
<Swedish_Chef> oskude: the 'power' in 'powerbook' never referred to powerpc
<OptiPlex> i want a G3 powerbook lol
<NoUse> dell500 I think it does
<oskude> get one, they are cheap now :)
<Jimbob_> Naw, LinuxPPC is not really as slick as a PC
<Swedish_Chef> as they had that name with the motorola cpus :D
<Jimbob_> or rather, x86
<n0dl> lightbright: i think so... was it in this room or ubuntu forums?
<NoUse> dell500 I just import files by directory, I don't use m3us that much
<lightbright> intelikey: sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<Swedish_Chef> alienware is running some very good deals on their laptops right now
<mattsm> How do I re-configure Xorg from the command line in ubuntu?
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, was that a joke ?
<lightbright> intelikey: type that and you will never be bothered with that message again
<Swedish_Chef> oskude: was what a joke?
<Aurora> i dont care what cpu is in the powerbook i just want one
<intelikey> yeah that will do it :)
<ChokeD> intelikey: the XP recovery CD didn't like the filesystem
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, Swedish_Chef oskude: the 'power' in 'powerbook' never referred to powerpc
<lightbright> n0dl: it was here, but its ok, you said you were tired :)
<Swedish_Chef> oskude: no, it isn't
<dell500> NoUse, well i just added my mp3 dir, which is 38gb
<lightbright> intelikey: yeah it fixd it for me
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, ok, thnx for the info :)
<intelikey> lightbright: i was just wondering what you did.   :)
<n0dl> mattsm: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Swedish_Chef> correct me if i'm wrong, but there were powerbooks with the motorola cpus in them
<Swedish_Chef> a decade ago
<n0dl> mattsm: or if your a vi guy
<DiscoScotty> NIC Question concerning 3Com 10/100 Mini PCI Ethernet Adapter - worked on an earlier version of ubuntu but not on the new installation I tried today.  Any suggestions??
* OptiPlex is an 'ee' guy :] 
<n0dl> mattsm: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fft> whats the command to reconfigure x?
<mattsm> n0dl, I was hoping for a "configure" program.
<Swedish_Chef> vim 4 lyfe!
<lightbright> If anyone hates the: synchronizing clock ubuntu.org Failed!, then type:  sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<n0dl> lightbright: oh yeah i remember
<tsume> is there a howto with getting amarok, or most of the KDE based apps to work with the mp3 decoder?
<mattsm> n0dl, the X -configure does not work.... =(
<Swedish_Chef> aha! update-rc.d!
<Swedish_Chef> that's what i was looking for.
<Swedish_Chef> thanks, lightbright
<lightbright> n0dl: great :)
<Swedish_Chef> i forgot debian's equivalent to rc-update
<Swedish_Chef> hehe
<n0dl> mattsm: sorry but you dont ahve a choice then... you must use vi or nano
<OptiPlex> ee /etc/rc.conf.. i miss that command
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: cool ;)
<n0dl> mattsm: especially since your in command line
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: you are welcome ;)
<ChokeD> intelikey, smo: Mounting with -o errors=recover worked.  I guess it's time to copy off now.  Thanks
<OptiPlex> n0dl: or 'aee' if you get uni/multiverse
<OptiPlex> :] 
<n0dl> mattsm: i can help you out... what were you trying to do before before you messed up xorg?
<mattsm> n0dl, is there a program to tweak the monitor settings from within X?
<Swedish_Chef> so...
<OptiPlex> mattsm: xvidtune
<bimberi> mattsm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n0dl> mattsm: well... what are you using in compliance with your x
<mattsm> n0dl, I edited the xorg.conf with vi already... but my monitor is not on the screen correct
<Swedish_Chef> anybody want to pony up some money for my new powerbook?
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, sure :)
<n0dl> mattsm: whats wrong with the screen?
<DiscoScotty> Help please - NIC Question concerning 3Com 10/100 Mini PCI Ethernet Adapter - worked on an earlier version of ubuntu but not on the new installation I tried today.  Any suggestions??
<mattsm> xvidtune... sounds intersting... its not centered correctly
<Swedish_Chef> my ipod is too small for my mp3 collection
<Swedish_Chef> that sucks
<OptiPlex> mattsm: are you on ppc by chance? if so that happens to me too
<oskude> yeah, ipod sucks ;)
<OptiPlex> i have to run xvidtune when I logon
<Swedish_Chef> i installed streamtuner and recorded a few streams starting a few days ago
<Swedish_Chef> now i have 10GB of high-quality music
<mattsm> OptiPlex, I'm on a dell laptop....
<Swedish_Chef> i have less than 4 gigs free on my 60gb ipod... sigh.
<lightbright> whats taking up 56gig?
<OptiPlex> hm, that's weird mattsm. i use ubuntu on a g3 imac and my screen is like 1/4 inch off all the time, even at the terminal
<n0dl> mattsm: what xclient are you using exactly (your gui)?
* OptiPlex whispers 'pr0n' :] 
<dell500> Swedish_Chef, what do you use for managing your music?
<dell500> lol
<Swedish_Chef> dell500: nautilus and/or konqueror
<Swedish_Chef> :P
<dell500> really?
<Swedish_Chef> yeah
<dell500> how does that work?
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, and if youd have WLAN or or "mobily better" you wouldnt have to record the streams ;)
<intelikey> DiscoScotty: modprobe the driver ?
<Swedish_Chef> i just go to the dir of the album i want
<mattsm> n0dl, I'm running GNOME
<Swedish_Chef> or artist
<Swedish_Chef> or i just scroll
<mattsm> n0dl, I should have access to everything.... xvidtune seems a little tricky to use =)
<dell500> wierd
<OptiPlex> heh, that's the way my mp3 collection looks. /music/artist/
<smo> Swedish_Chef, even on your ipod?
<mattsm> OptiPlex, my screen is not offset in the terminal
<EddieDaMan> hi all
<Swedish_Chef> smo: of course not
<Swedish_Chef> on my ipod i just look for the artist or album
<n0dl> mattsm: ah i c
<EddieDaMan> excuse me, but how do i get wpa-psk to work?
<smo> Swedish_Chef=, I mean, getting files to and from the ipod
<n0dl> mattsm: well i dont know i used to have the same problem
<OptiPlex> heh, mine is but i think the ubuntu team is more interested in pc heh
<Swedish_Chef> with almost 11,500 songs, i don't search by song
<dell500> Swedish_Chef, ya :)
<EddieDaMan> for my wireless
<Swedish_Chef> smo: oh, gtkpod these days
<n0dl> mattsm: your screen is off center no?
<mattsm> n0dl, yes
<dell500> oh ok
<dell500>  lol
<n0dl> mattsm: check your refresh rate
<Swedish_Chef> itunes requires windows, and i'm not a windows man
<n0dl> mattsm: you may want to make it higher or lower
<Swedish_Chef> i like the concept of banshee
<OptiPlex> heh, or osx :] 
<Swedish_Chef> but it doesn't have automatic ipod integration
<lightbright> bimberi: what I like about you is that you are very selective on what you comment on. Not a big fan of idle chatter, are you? :)
<Swedish_Chef> OptiPlex: in time, my friend, in time :)
<oskude> Swedish_Chef, i thought itunes requires OSX...
<OptiPlex> heh
<OptiPlex> the windows version of itunes is 1337
<regeya_> itunes...there's a windows version
<locomorto> amarok is 31337
<oskude> lol
<mattsm> n0dl, do you know the option in the xorg.conf file to chance the refresh rate?
<OptiPlex> however rhythmbox is supposed to have ipod integration
<EddieDaMan> can anyone help me setup my wpa-psk wireless?
<Swedish_Chef> i used to love kde, but i got annoyed with the clutter
<regeya_> if you want *good* itunes, you need os x
<Swedish_Chef> so now i'm trying to stay all gnome
<Aurora> amarok is hot, wish it wasn't qt based though
<lightbright> Swedish_Chef: yeah sounds good
<smo> OptiPlex, it does for playback .. I'm not sure it'll actually manage the contents of the ipod tho
<Swedish_Chef> does amarok support ipod?
<ispiked> EddieDaMan: iirc #ipw2100 has a link to a tutorial on how to do that in its topic.
<Aurora> yep
<Aurora> amarok supports pods
<oskude> itunes is just a fancy music organizing program, right ?
<lightbright> Aurora: Amarok cover picture doesnt work for me all the time
<bimberi> lightbright: i'm actually at work, i can be a bit more chatty after hours :)
<n0dl> mattsm: well its been awhile since i used gnome but isnt there like some kind of gnome panel function that allows you to change your resolutions and stuff?
<regeya_> gnome reduces clutter at the expense of flexibility.  it looks rather nice, though.
<OptiPlex> lol, the 'lite' version of kde on freebsd is 1337z0r
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<lightbright> Aurora: work for you?
<EddieDaMan> do i join that?
<lightbright> bimberi:  hehe ;)
* Aurora hasn't got an ipod
<ispiked> oskude: it lets you download music, too.
<EddieDaMan> i'm a noob
<OptiPlex> n0dl, there is in the menu
<oskude> ispiked, OMG :)
* OptiPlex doesnt have an ipod either
<ispiked> EddieDaMan: /join #ipw2100
* Aurora has a vorbis player, she's all about free formats and stuffs
<ispiked> EddieDaMan: or /topic #ipw2100
<n0dl> OptiPlex: what was directions to it?
<misguided> hi everyone...
<OptiPlex> i heard high school kids in NYC, USA are getting mugged and shot over ipods
<mattsm> n0dl, yes there is, but its only giving me one option... I wanted to try another one like you suggested
<smo> oskude, think rhythmbox + store + + drm + vendor lockin + high polish
<n0dl> mattsm: ok i know why
<OptiPlex> oh, im not on my ubuntu box this second but gimme like 30 seconds n0dl
<lightbright> Aurora: Amarok cover picture doesnt work for me all the time when I try to download pictures covers!  what about you?
* OptiPlex runs into other room
<NoUse> OptiPlex if they are dumb enough to wear the white earphones, sometimes
<tsume> yay
<kreatine> hey guys does the server install any x at all? even the base?
<n0dl> mattsm: try putting your res to the smallest possible (like 640x480) or whatever it is
<tsume> amarok works, I just needed the gstreamer plugins :)
<oskude> smo, yeah, thought something like that :) (but watch out for the scrathes;)
<lightbright> Ophiocus: thats horrible :(
<OptiPlex> gnomemenu, system, preferences, screen resolution
<OptiPlex> however mine wont change on 5.04 ppc
<intelikey> kreatine: no
<Aurora> lightbright, what do you mean "download"? you mean off the internet? thats not an amarok bug thats an amazon search engine screwup
<kreatine> ok good, thanks
<locomorto> OptiPlex: 5.10 is out
<OptiPlex> heh, CDs are on the way locomorto :] 
<kreatine> oh and once its done whats the best way to install packages?
<kreatine> i mean whats the package manager of choice?
<oskude> btw. wheres ubuntu 5.08 ?
<lightbright> OptiPlex: thats horrible :(
<locomorto> oskude: lol
<Corrupter> ok, seriously, where can i get the mp3 codec from?
<n0dl> mattsm: did you change it to the smallest setting?
<intelikey> kreatine: man apt-get
<lightbright> Aurora: ah ok
<oskude> locomorto, :)
<kreatine> ok
* OptiPlex thinks its k3\/\/l that there's a #guns channel on freenode
<locomorto> !tell corrupter about mp3
<Swedish_Chef> whee
<Swedish_Chef> installing amarok
<Swedish_Chef> and a ton of kde deps
<OptiPlex> heh whats horrible lightbright? :] 
<smo> oskude: the numbering is year.month .. so releasing every 6 months takes you from 4, to 10 .. no 8 :)
<n0dl> eep KDE!
<lightbright> Aurora: but they download, just cant save them
<oskude> smo, yup.
<locomorto> Swedish Chef: its not too bad, come on
<misguided> brand new machine, trying to boot badger live CD.  stalled some message related to ohci about "Unlink after no-IRQ?", so I used 'noapic nolapic' as boot parameters, and that worked enough to get all the way through the setup and now it stalls Starting Hotplug System :(
<lightbright> OptiPlex i heard high school kids in NYC, USA are getting mugged and shot over ipods  <-- thats horrible
<n0dl> so much ram taken away! so much RAM!
<Corrupter> ... does ANYBODY know????????
<mattsm> n0dl, I can not change it, there is only one choice
<Swedish_Chef> locomorto: not complaining. though i did tell it to install some extra kde "deps" :D
<intelikey> kreatine: there is a cli menu driven frontend 'aptitude'    but i don't like it.
<kreatine> lightbright i doubt they are getting shot :)
<locomorto> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<OptiPlex> lightbright: IRL, that is soooo ghetto
<n0dl> mattsm: hmmm i think your other videomodes are disabled
<lightbright> Aurora: if I need to define search, then they wont save
<Aurora> lightbright, Thats because amarok is LEGAL to use, they designed the software to abide by amazon's terms of service
<Swedish_Chef> n0dl: i know, right? i only have 1.5GB of ram :/
<oskude> Corrupter, have you read this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<OptiPlex> for GNOME, you need to do 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad' for mp3 support
<n0dl> Swedish_Chef: why dont you use XFCE?
<OptiPlex> ...for rhythmbox and totem that is
<n0dl> its just as pretty
<n0dl> mattsm: are you in command line?
<Swedish_Chef> because ubuntu lubs gnome
<Swedish_Chef> and i don't wish to anger the ubuntu gods
<Corrupter> oskude yes
<Swedish_Chef> they might smite me
<Corrupter> oskude i haven't found it anywhere
<n0dl> mattsm: i think i know why you only have one option
<regeya_> bah.
<Swedish_Chef> and force me to use windows me :(
<Aurora> lightbright, they should save for about 60 days then automatically delete
* regeya_ has not been, erm, smited...?
* OptiPlex ph33r$ d4 ubun+u g0dz0r$
<n0dl> mattsm: only one video mode is actvated for you
<Razor-X> Swedish_Chef: ahhhh!!! evil!!!
* OptiPlex prays
<n0dl> i wish i could use openbox again
<misguided> can anyone point me in the right direction for a next step regarding some sort of basic hardware incompatibility as per above?
<Swedish_Chef> kde is so much prettier than gnome
<Swedish_Chef> it makes me want to install kubuntu-desktop
<n0dl> xfce is prettier than gnome and more effcient than kubuntu
<mattsm> n0dl, how would I change that?
<Razor-X> Swedish_Chef: no need to get into that here :)
<regeya_> Swedish_Chef: kde on ubuntu is one of the best of any on any linux distribution.
<OptiPlex> anyone ever use kde-lite ?
<n0dl> mattsm: well how did you install ubuntu base or normal?
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: there's a kde-lite?
<oskude> Corrupter, scnr http://www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/index.html :)
<kreatine> has anyone tried running a power supply (200w) without a fan? i want this darn thing to be as quiet as possible and ripped the fan out, wonder if it will hold :)
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: it would've sounded appetizing before I decided to switch to ratpoison... hmmm...
<wooly> what the easiest way to get a belkin wifi card working on ubuntu?
<OptiPlex> i dunno about on ubuntu, but there is on bsd heh
<regeya_> Swedish_Chef: if anyone tries to convince you that "ubuntu" isn't a kde distribution, it's all lies ;-)
<OptiPlex> and it fuxxing PWNS
<Swedish_Chef> regeya_: no worries, i've used kubuntu quite a bit :)
<mattsm> ubuntu normal
<intelikey> kreatine: ub is based on debian,  is uses most of the same system tools.    dpkg is the package manager and apt is a frontend for dpkg.      aptatude and synaptic are cli/gui menu driven frontends respectivly
<regeya_> kde-lite, eh?
<intelikey> kreatine: probably not.
<OptiPlex> kreatine: my mac doesnt have a cpu fan lol
<n0dl> mattsm: ok... do you know how to boot into safe mode?
<n0dl> mattsm: and do you know how to use irssi and command line?
<kreatine> wll its been running for 24hours without a fan on either cpu or ps
<OptiPlex> kde-lite is kewl, it keeps the install CD's down to 1 lol
<smo> kreatine .. I imagine that varies from model to model.  I've done the same to a video card and survived however.  my best advice is to keep a close eye on it for a good while
<oskude> OptiPlex, yeah, thats one of the reasons i like mactops :)
<kreatine> i wonder if it will keep going or send me crying :)
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: you can do that without kde-lite, i'm pretty sure
<n0dl> mattsm: basically are you familiar with booting into the shell and use it good?
<intelikey> kreatine: if you let the smoke out of it, it will never work right again.    :)
<smo> kreatine: turn it off when it smells funny :)
<kreatine> nene :)
<misguided> Can I disable hotplug with a live cd??
<OptiPlex> heh, probably but fbsd comes with gnome too, i may have to h4x that heh
<mattsm> n0dl, yea
<fft> so if i messed up x how can i boot into a terminal to reconfigure? right now its going to blank black screen.
<Swedish_Chef> oh
<n0dl> mattsm: ok well maybe you could do this in a terminal
<OptiPlex> fft: CTRL+ALT+F1
<smo> I never did figure out how they fit all that magic blue smoke into such tiny black boxes
<Swedish_Chef> when is openoffice going to be updated to the latest 2.0 release?
<Swedish_Chef> i don't like using 1.9
<n0dl> mattsm: ok try opening a terminal
<Swedish_Chef> makes me feel old
<mattsm> n0dl, ok
<OptiPlex> and ALT+F7 to go back to X if its up
<kreatine> i wonder how i'll explain this to the firecrew if things go wrong :) well the building burned down but it was quiet...lol
<intelikey> fft: if you break x you use the console.
* OptiPlex is using openoffice 1.1
<fft> thanks!!!
<OptiPlex> lol@kreatine
<drummer87> hey all, quick question.. i want to install dapper on a second hard drive and mount my breezy /home dir, but it's on a partition that holds the whole of breezy (/). How can I just mount the /home dir in the dapper install?
<OptiPlex> did it work fft?
<n0dl> alright i want you to try the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n0dl> then a blue screen should come up
<oskude> kreatine, LMAOF
<McScruff> hi, im trying to compile an image for a tv box and getting an error
<n0dl> mattsm: if this doesnt work then i think i have another solution... but it may be more abrasive...
<OptiPlex> my mac is the ultimate jukebox lol
<McScruff> configure: error: cannot run /bin/sh ./config.sub
<mattsm> n0dl, ahhhh this is what I am looking for =)
<kreatine> :0 yay install is finished, i'll see you guys later...hopefully without any burns :)
<n0dl> mattsm: did it work?
<smo> drummer, it should be doable if you're willing to pull your sleeves up.  especially if you read up on the pivot functions in initrd.  I'm not sure there's an easy way, however
<ajmitch_> drummer87: mount the partition, and bind-mount the directory
<intelikey> kreatine: na    if the ps gets to hot it will just blow the fuse.       'after the scr's burn closed'
<dell500> does anyone know if gtkpod will reset to factory defaults? like format the ipod and put everythign back on?
<OptiPlex> kreatine: in case of fire, RUNNN!
<fft> how do i determine my video cards bus identifier with lspci?
<drummer87> thanks
<n0dl> mattsm: once you reconfigure it restart x
<smo> fft, run it, look for the line that looks most likely, and look for a a number that looks like 00,010 or similar
<h> how do I change the permission of /dev/nvram and make it permanent? The permission is reset on every reboot.
<n0dl> mattsm: better yet restart the computer
<OptiPlex> mattsm: kill -9 -1
<intelikey> n0dl: no.
<OptiPlex> that should pwn X and restart
<OptiPlex> even though it crashes SuSE lol
<n0dl> intelikey: wha?
<fft> smo, theres lots of numbers
<intelikey> this is not micro-restart.  this is linux.
<n0dl> lol
<n0dl> ok im sorry
<n0dl> well you could just ctrl-alt-backspace
<n0dl> then type startx
<Sedge> !printer sharing
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Sedge
<OptiPlex> microsuck confuses me. press CTRL+ALT+DEL to CONTINUE? wtf
<Sedge> !printershare
<ubotu> Sedge: Do they come in packets of five?
<h> how do I change the permission of /dev/nvram and make it permanent? The permission is reset on every reboot.
<Sedge> !printer
<ubotu> methinks printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<n0dl> im surprised im giving advice and ive only been using linux for like 2 mo
<Sedge> anyone know how to setup a printer share in ubuntu?
<smo> h, you most likely want to read into /etc/udev/udev.rules
<OptiPlex> heh n0dl: I was giving advice my first day in here, and I know jack about ubuntu heh
<intelikey> n0dl: no need for startx     ctrl+alt+bs doesn't kill gdm it only resets the xserver.
<Swedish_Chef> argh
<Swedish_Chef> despite setting up cups and my printer many times
<smo> fft, sorry I can't be much more specific than that, I'm working from memory .. I'm running ubuntu in a virtual machine, so there is no pci
<fft> if 0000:10:0 is right before display controller, that must be my bus id? so it i would enter in 10?
<Swedish_Chef> i cannot for the life of me get it working this time
<DShepher1> n0dl: what intelikey said ^^^
<Swedish_Chef> standard network printer (minolta magicolor 2300 dl)
<Swedish_Chef> i'm connecting to it via jetdirect, as per the suggestion of linuxprinting
<smo> fft, most likely 0:10:0 .. I'm sure the extra digits aren't there for the ride
<Swedish_Chef> it should work, as it did in the past. but it doesn't. i've run cups in debug and debug2 modes, but i can't find any error
<fft> ok thanks!
<Swedish_Chef> and yes, i am using the foomatic drivers
* OptiPlex listens to a floyd record
<smo> I never realised uml provides no pci .. made lspci fairly startling
<dell500> is there a way to convert wav to mp3 in console?
* Swedish_Chef watches kubuntu-desktop download
<intelikey> well DShepher1 and n0dl that does assume default setting,   i,e, gdm running.      kinda breaks my own rule about assuming default.....  sorry.
<Swedish_Chef> dell500: lame
<dell500> is that command?
<Swedish_Chef> yep
<Swedish_Chef> :P
<dell500> sweet
<dell500> what else does lame convert?
<dell500> flac to mp3?
<Swedish_Chef> everything
<dell500> even flac and ogg?
<Swedish_Chef> it's the main linux audio encoder, i believe
<smo> just wav to mp2/mp3 as far as I know
<dell500> to say apple lossless format?
<Swedish_Chef> smo: i thought lame did everything...
<Swedish_Chef> if it doesnt, mencoder does
<lightbright> dell500: lame converst a cool person into a lame duck ;)
<OptiPlex> heh, you have to use lame on osx or windoze too. trust me, i know
<dell500> lol lightbright
<lightbright> dell500: ;)
<smo> Swedish_Chef, I hope not .. I've been piping flac files thru faad for far too long if it does
<intelikey> ogg -vs- mp3    war ?
<Swedish_Chef> apparently it doesn't
<dell500> is there a way to do an entire directory?
* OptiPlex votes for mp3
<Swedish_Chef> ogg is superior technically
<Swedish_Chef> but mp3 is more convenient
<n0dl> mattsm: once you finish doing that stuff you should try playing with your refresh rates
<Swedish_Chef> as everything supports it
<Razor-X> Swedish_Chef: yeah, only because it has wide support
<Swedish_Chef> yeah
<Swedish_Chef> if i could have rerips of my entire collection in ogg, and my ipod supported it
<Swedish_Chef> i'd be in heaven
<Razor-X> one friend of mine (an audiophile) said that OGGs at high bitrates don't sound as good as MP3s at high bitrates
<Swedish_Chef> would cut down the size of my collection in half, at least
<dell500> if ipod supported flac i would be in heaven
<dell500> i have so much music in flac, it's insane
<Swedish_Chef> if i was god i'd be in heaven
<Razor-X> I have a lot of FLAC stuff
<intelikey> ? install linux on the ipod  ?
<Razor-X> although I hear APE isn't too bad
<n0dl> if ipod was more effcient and bill gates were a hippy the world would be great
<Swedish_Chef> if ipod had an fm tuner i'd be even happier
<Swedish_Chef> and am
<Ep|phany> anyone know how i can get unrar-nonfree i added repositories but it doesnt show up?
<Swedish_Chef> for news and stuff
<drummer87> ajmitch_, should i install dapper then make an init script to do"mount /dev/sda2 /breezy   mount --move /breezy/home /home"? or is there a better way?
<slide> How do i install azureus? On ubuntuguide.com it tells me how to install j2re but i apparently dont have the correct apt-get source
<smo> dell500, you can loop thru the shell, but beware you'll end up with no id3 tags at all like that
<n0dl> ipoooeds
<dell500> smo, that's what easytag is for :)
<drummer87> and would it matter if dapper puts anything in its /home? ie. can i mount to a non-empty dir?
<smo> for I in *wav ; do lame "$I" "${I%wav}.mp3" ; done
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<dell500> smo, i have a whole system for my mp3s nowadays lol, i've been doing it for the past 3 weeks sorting and deleting
<dell500> it's insnae
<intelikey> slide:  ^
<slide> ty
<dell500> well 2 weeks
<Ep|phany> anyone knwo the aptget thing for unrar non free?
<mattsm> n0dl: hi, i got it working =)
<mattsm> n0dl: thanks
<Razor-X> I keep most of my music in FLAC or OGG
<dell500> now all i need to do is get my flac files on my ipod :)
<bimberi> Sedge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP   ?
<dell500> Razor-X, do you use an ipod?
<smo> dell500, you might want to stick an echo in there the first time around, to make sure I didn't get # and % the wrong way around again
<OptiPlex> heh, i wish i could batch convert all my mp3s to ogg
<Razor-X> I can't tell whether OGG sounds bad at high bitrates, then again I don't have $300 headphones and am not an audiophile
<Razor-X> dell500: nopers
<OptiPlex> Razor-X: ogg's on floppies heh
<Razor-X> dell500: I'll bet iPod Linux could solve the OGG/FLAC problem, though :)
<dell500> Razor-X, not on a 5G Video
<Swedish_Chef> 64kbps ogg is the same as 128kbps mp3
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: :)
<OptiPlex> so could toaster-unix :] 
<dell500> Swedish_Chef, do you use playlists, or no?
<Razor-X> dell500: then build yourself one :)
<Swedish_Chef> dell500: nein
<Swedish_Chef> don't know why i never got into that
<smo> Razor-X .. possibly not.  a lot of the decoding goes on in hardware, so codecs not supported by the hardware are a whole lot more cpu intensive
<Swedish_Chef> i guess with over 70GB of music, it's a tad too time-consuming :P
<Razor-X> I'll bet you can build an iPod equivalent for half the price, of course it wouldn't be as small or stylish looking
* OptiPlex screams BOOTLEGGERS
<OptiPlex> :[
<Razor-X> smo: true, but you can still play MP3 with a very small overhead
<smo> cheapest mp3 player I've seen was $10 US minus media
<polpak> .... ubuntu-offtopic ?
<dell500> Swedish_Chef, i feel ya, i'm about to wipe my pod clean and just stick the files on it, and use the ipod's artist/album thing instead, much easier
<Razor-X> OGG shouldn't be much more intensive, but there is a difference with FLAC
<StDellis> what do you guys suggest. which is better GNome or KDE?
<OptiPlex> smo: what was it a 32M?
<dell500> flac is awesome :)
<Swedish_Chef> StDellis: whatever you prefer
<Swedish_Chef> use both
<locomorto> StDellis: its amatter of personal preference
<Swedish_Chef> and see which you like better
<Razor-X> StDellis: my advice is to try both out
<OptiPlex> MOTIF!
<Swedish_Chef> AQUA!
<smo> OptiPlex .. that was the minus media.  it had a little hole waiting for you to but the memory card separately
<Razor-X> StDellis: and along with it, try out other WMs
<StDellis> swedish_chef I have never used KDE is it easy to switch over to KDE and back again? or does it take alot of work
<Razor-X> NeXT!
<smo> *buy
<OptiPlex> aqua is too slow :[
<OptiPlex> mwm
<dell500> I like Gnome, i used Kubuntu, but didn't like it.
<Swedish_Chef> StDellis: easy as cake
<OptiPlex> hm, that's kewl
<StDellis> razor-x is it easy to switch back to Gnome if I want
<dell500> StDellis, try out both, and see which one you like better
<Swedish_Chef> StDellis: if running ubuntu with gnome, just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Swedish_Chef> then you can switch without problem
<Razor-X> I don't use a very standard WM, personally, it appeals to mea, and probably only about 100 others on the net
<drummer87> StDellis, just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and you choose when u log in
<OptiPlex> ...if you have cable/dsl but everyone has that but me lol
<Razor-X> StDellis: of course, and dozens of other WMs should be easy as well
<Razor-X> *me
<smo> StDellis: On the login screen, you'll see an option labelled session.  you can pick from whatever you have installed right there.  so changing to, from and back again isn't a problem
<OptiPlex> motif owns
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: :P
<dell500> Coffee is so good.
<StDellis> smo awesome thanks guys
<OptiPlex> i destroyed kde on suse once, and had to use motif and it grew on me
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: holy mother
<dell500> what is motif?
<Razor-X> don't even mention that, *ever(
<Razor-X> **ever*
<n0dl> holy crap ive only been using linux for a month?!
<dell500> lol
<n0dl> wow i thought ive been using it for longer than that
<dell500> anyone here like YMSB?? :)
<OptiPlex> the S word?
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: but then, if you were happy with Motif, try out ratpoison :)
<ajmitch_> drummer87: no need for a separate script, you can do it in /etc/fstab with the rest
<Knowerrors> Can anybody recommend some good unofficial ubuntu repositories?
<Razor-X> there's only one WM I know that's more minimalistic, and two I know that are as minimalistic
* OptiPlex writes down ratpoison
<OptiPlex> heh
<ajmitch_> drummer87: and I prefer mount --bind
<Razor-X> (the more minimalistic one would have to be aewm)
<ajmitch_> which I use to share directories with chroots :)
<Razor-X> but, if you're like me and love GNU screen, then ratpoison becomes an awesome experience
<Razor-X> and it comes in with a built-in ``boss key'' :)
<OptiPlex> !
<ubotu> OptiPlex: I don't know, could you explain it?
<StDellis> when it says these packages cannot be authenticated is it still ok to install them for KDE
<OptiPlex> damn bot
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: :)
<OptiPlex> note to self: put a space before !
<Razor-X> StDellis: I do, but then if my system f's up, I can probably solve it, so take the advice of other people :)
<IguanaNed> can anyone here help out a noob tryin to install ubuntu?
<Razor-X> IguanaNed: shoot
<OptiPlex> im a noob, whatcha need?
<StDellis> razor-x well I just did the sudo apt-get install kubuntu blah balh and it says these things cannot be authed
<IguanaNed> just rant the installation.. told me to reboot. than I am left if a logon prompt
<Razor-X> StDellis: kubuntu-desktop
<StDellis> razor-x yes
<kushboy> I know this isn't the place, but this is one of the only IRC channels I know. Does anything know of or know how I can find a good Windows XP tech support channel?
<Razor-X> StDellis: if it were me, I'ld install inspite of the warning :P
<Razor-X> kushboy: ..... #windows
<Razor-X> if there's anyone there
<StDellis> razor-x yea I'm gonna do it anyways
<IguanaNed> on the online documentationit sadi it would continue the installation after reboot
<n0dl> kushboy: you should google it
<NoUse> kushboy its actually ##windows
<Razor-X> oh, i'm sorry
<kushboy> k
<Razor-X> IguanaNed: it should, does it give you an error about X?
<dell500> so no Yonder fans i guess :)
<Razor-X> dell500: Yonder?
<IguanaNed> Razor-X: doesnt do anything just gives me a log on prompt
<IguanaNed> no gui
<DShepherd> what's yonder
<trigg3r> hey y'all
<OptiPlex> ...the lunatic is on the grass
<Razor-X> IguanaNed: can you login?
<n0dl> IguanaNed: are you in command line?
<IguanaNed> can log in with the account i created..
<spasmodo> Hello everyone
<Swedish_Chef> asdkfadskjf
<IguanaNed> but there are not directories
<Swedish_Chef> switched to kde
<spasmodo> I have a wireless Q
<trigg3r> can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4821
<Swedish_Chef> now where the hell is the screen resize applet...
<n0dl> Iguananed: do you boot into the shell?
<IguanaNed> n0dl: yep
<OptiPlex> kontrol center :] 
<IguanaNed> not sure what the default root pwd is
<clint-> hey all, when I put a data cd in, containing, mpeg, or mp3, it lags when it is pulling up all the data. any reason why that might be doing that?
<spasmodo> wlan0 does not show up in ifconfig -a, ndiswapper reports driver and hardware installed
<NoUse> !tell IguanaNed about root
<n0dl> IguanaNed: you want kde right?
<n0dl> IguanaNed: Did you do a base install or a regular install?
<rohan> hi all
<slide> 5.10 == breazy?
<n0dl> slide: its beezy
<n0dl> *breezy
<rohan> how do i see all the apps in a particular repo ? (backports, in this case)
<n0dl> IguanaNed: brb
<mattsm> Does anyone know how to set a default sound card? I have two sound cards in my machine
<slide> er yea
* psusi beats the everliving shit out of thunderbird
<slide> I was like, beezy? wtf lol
<spasmodo> any ideas ? -- wlan0 does not show up in ifconfig -a, ndiswapper reports driver and hardware installed
<psusi> why the hell is it when composing an email in thunderbird, you hit enter and it SHOWS a blank line for proper spacing between paragraphs... but then when it sends the email, there is no blank line?
<smo> almost sounds like it's composing as html but sending as text?
<psusi> I think that may be what it is doing...
<sethk> psusi, because the widget displaying the message inserts line feeds
<sethk> psusi, but they aren't actually in the message
<sethk> psusi, if you resize, the lines are readjusted
<sethk> psusi, you can set a maximum length to send
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know whether the maemo can run generic linux apps, if they are compiled for it?
<psusi> sethk, well it should not do that... if it shows a line feed, there should be one...
<sethk> psusi, I agree
<sethk> psusi, but I'm not important  :)
<psusi> well, it's about time for me to go pass out
<Razor-X> holy wow
<z3r0x> lol
<trinidad> (ie, the ubuntu howto for upgrading hoary to breezy?
<Razor-X> w00t, I'm the first after the netsplit to talk! :)
<trinidad> anyone?
<DShepherd> IguanaNed: type pwd.... what does that print
* OptiPlex dies from da fl00d
<clint-> I am going submit my hardware information. that way ubuntu can help out more, I bet some people forget to do that..
<choudesh> wow
<choudesh> nice netsplit
<z3r0x> how can I find out if ettercap is configured with ssl support?
<psusi> Razor-X, I talked in the middle of it... heh
<Mabus07> How do I use MSN messenger or some program to message MSN contacts, anyway, through the terminal?
<DShepherd> what's netsplit
<Madpilot> !tell trinidad about breezyupgrade
<OptiPlex> me too heh
<Razor-X> psusi: not on my end, you didn't :P
<Razor-X> so I wonder
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* OptiPlex wishes his breezy CDs would arrive
<trigg3r> can anyone help me with a package uninstall issue? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4821
<OptiPlex> heh
<rohan> how do i see all the apps in a particular repo ? (backports, in this case)
<psusi> Razor-X, I mean in the middle of the rejoin... half way through the join spams
<Razor-X> did I split from the router, or did the rest of the servers split from us
<rohan> OptiPlex: got mine three days back XD
<Razor-X> psusi: not on my end you didn't :)
<IguanaNed> pwd returns /home/iguana
<OptiPlex> lucky :[
<mattsm> Does anyone know how to set a default sound card on ubuntu?
<psusi> Razor-X, yea... cause you were on the far side of the split ;)
<IguanaNed> cd ..
<OptiPlex> Iguana... thats because there aint nothing in home
<Razor-X> psusi: I just got a ``psusi, I agree'' from someone after I talked
<sethk> trigg3r, there is an incorrect dependency in something that you are installing
<OptiPlex> cd /
<sethk> trigg3r, a program that should be there, is not
<Razor-X> IguanaNed: try ``cd /''
<DShepherd> IguanaNed: type cd /
<IguanaNed> ok my bad
<clint-> I guess its back to debian 3.1
<DShepherd> IguanaNed: and then... ls
<IguanaNed> had to use cd ..
<IguanaNed> right
<IguanaNed> there are some files and dirs now
<IguanaNed> i was using cd \
<Razor-X> or you can use ``cd ..'' twice
<OptiPlex> i try to do 'cd /' and 'ls' on DOS, and I cry when it doesnt work
<sethk> clint-, why?  I think I lost your messages in the net split
<IguanaNed> and nothin came up
<Mabus07> How do I use MSN messenger or some program to message MSN contacts, anyway, through the terminal?
<Razor-X> IguanaNed: this isn't DOS :)
<sethk> OptiPlex, cygwin
<IguanaNed> :)
<spasmodo> Later all
<clint-> ty seth, can I private msg you
<OptiPlex> heh,
<Razor-X> IguanaNed: now try ``startx''
<OptiPlex> sethk: too complicated lol
<Razor-X> Cygwin is annoying
<Razor-X> I'ld rather use coLinux
<trigg3r> sethk: i've tried installing the apache, php4, and php5 dependencies of phpmyadmin, but apt still balks at phpmyadmin part. i've already tried removing php,apache,and phpmyadmin. still no go.
<IguanaNed> startx returns command not foud      where is it located?
<Razor-X> IguanaNed: hmmm...
<clint-> I would like to specialize in the linux support for drivers, notebooks. computers.. Internet Security, multimedia, I in all that. not gaming that much.. only on consoles. however I more into the other of the digital world :)
<Razor-X> IguanaNed: try a ``dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg''
<OptiPlex> wuh oh
<Razor-X> errr
<sethk> trigg3r, you have to find the package that has that db_get in it, and install that package
<OptiPlex> you installed a 'server' install without X it seems
<Razor-X> ``sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg''
<intelikey> odd / is a valed char in DOS but it only goes to lower (subdir)   only \  will work for any higher dir.
<clint-> oh ty
<Razor-X> or.. that...
<clint-> razor thanks
<Mabus07> How do I use MSN messenger or some program to message MSN contacts, anyway, through the terminal?
<DShepherd> Razor-X: shouldnt he just install ubuntu-desktop ?
<clint-> that what I was lookin for, that saved me life on debian 3.1
<Razor-X> clint-: .... thanks what?
<clint-> :)
<Razor-X> clint-: that wasn't for you...
<Razor-X> oh :P
<OptiPlex> wtf WHO uses msn? :|
<clint-> I know. but thanks anyways
<clint-> >_<
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: lot's of people
<BROKEN_LADDER> does any platform exist that is supported by a pda, but can allow the direct installation of linux and linux apps if they are compiled for it?
<Razor-X> lot's of people also use My Space and LiveJournal :)
<Razor-X> *lots
<OptiPlex> lots of people who wanna talk dirty maybe lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> all my friends use myspace
<OptiPlex> heh myspace is like CRACK on our campus
<Mabus07> OptiPlex: plenty of people... regardless, what can I use to message MSN contacts?
<BROKEN_LADDER> OptiPlex where?
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: it's worse in a high school, I assure you
<OptiPlex> im the only one there who doesnt use myspace lol
<pztak1> is there a way to restart X without losing all of the open apps?
<OptiPlex> in NC brokebn
* OptiPlex chokes self
<clint-> RAzor
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: I'm payed nice money to circumvent our school filters to access MySpace, so please don't call it bad
<BROKEN_LADDER> tar heels?
<flames> hi, "nmap -sV localhost" result: 5800/tcp open  vnc-http?; 5900/tcp open  vnc? --  how can i stop vnc listening? (krfb?)
<Razor-X> it's my money source :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> you stole roy williams from us you bastard
<OptiPlex> irl
<clint-> hey Razor-X
<IguanaNed> Razor-X: asked me for my pwd ... then cam up with "local fialed"
<Razor-X> clint-: yeahp?
<trigg3r> sethk: get_db is part of apt, iirc. it's the phpmyadmin/reconfigure-webserver exec that it fails on...and i can't understand why
<OptiPlex> lol, i hate sports I didnt steal JACK :] 
<BROKEN_LADDER> so there is no pda architecture that you can compile linux for?
<Mabus07> Razor-X: so do you have any suggestions for msn type clients for the terminal?
<Razor-X> IguanaNed: you installed a server install :P
<IguanaNed> looks like it is looking for some localization setting ie English...etc
<sethk> trigg3r, either db_get isn't there, or it isn't in the path
<Razor-X> Mabus07: older versions of centericq work with MSN
<OptiPlex> heh razor I made that diagnosis like 5 mins ago, catch up you slacker :] 
<clint-> would you be able to help me with why my cd-rw/dvd-rom is lagging when I put in data cd. like to listen to my music videos.. or mp3's and it lags reading all the data.. it don't do that on debian, and other linux systems i have. but it does it with ubuntu,kubuntu
<Mabus07> Razor-X: and you can use that from the terminal ie: with no x
<IguanaNed> OptiPlex: i missed that
<OptiPlex> lol
<Razor-X> Mabus07: unfortunately, they don't work with the current TOC AIM protocol, so you're either going to have to diff the patch in yourself, or not use AIM
<Razor-X> Mabus07: of course :P
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: I know, meh
<Mabus07> so just, sudo apt-get install centericq
<Razor-X> Madpilot: but remember, something older
<dopry> Has any else experienced apache2 not supporting namebased virtualhosts with wildcard IP's on ubunut?
<Razor-X> err
<Razor-X> Mabus07: something older
<IguanaNed> thanks guys sorry for the inconveniec..
<clint-> I have been having a real stressful time with linux for a while, and tryin everthing.. I just need to copy the config files to my debian system for video resolution of 1280x800 then I be happy
<Madpilot> Razor-X: huh?
<Razor-X> Mabus07: I don't know, the hoary version was old enough to have MSN support built-in
<Mabus07> dopry: do you have a router?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: wrong use of tabcomplete :P
<IguanaNed> I thought the install said to press enter for desktop install
<IguanaNed> will have to re-read it
<dopry> do I need one for apache to do name based virtual hosting?
<clint-> yeah thats the default install IguanaNed , what you needh elp with
<Madpilot> Razor-X: yeah, figured it out... np ;)
<Razor-X> Mabus07: I don't know about Breezy, you can try googling for the info though :P
<trigg3r> sethk: ayt, i'll dig deeper. i got half a mind to remove all references to phpmyadmin in /var/lib/dpkg/info but that will make it harder for me to uninstall the erring package, don't you think?
<clint-> I might be able to hel you
<clint-> help*
<Mabus07> dopry: I had a router and I needed to port forward, and use a dyndns
<Mabus07> thanks, Razor-X
<sethk> trigg3r, I think it would.  Try just copying db_get to /usr/bin, something that is always in the path
<dopry> If you tell me I need a 7206-vxr that would suck... I dont' have 5k sitting around.
<intelikey> IguanaNed: default is desktop install  but if you don't have enough free space on / it will fall back to server install also.
<Razor-X> Mabus07: ohter than centericq, I don't know of much that connects to AIM unless you have a Jabber account and are using a Jabber server that comes with an MSN transport
<clint-> ?
<Razor-X> Mabus07: that also smoothes stuff like AIM compatibility, since they also tend to have AIM transports also
<Razor-X> *other
* OptiPlex sobers up
<dopry> Marbus07: connectivity isn't a problem... If I run apache 2 on say localhost I can't get NameBasedVirtual  hosting to work with wildcards I have to explicityly set it to 127.0.0.1
<Mabus07> I don't need AIM, Razor-X
<Razor-X> Mabus07: cool
<IguanaNed> Just reran setup and it says Type "SERVER" for base install  press ENTER for default
<Razor-X> Mabus07: then just head out and get an older version of centericq
<Razor-X> be forewarned though, if you wish to compile it, get prepared to wait a *long* time, believe me :)
<intelikey> IguanaNed: ^
<Razor-X> #3 in my all-time highest compile times
<clint-> anyone good with inputing it. so ubuntu can read other partitions on a hard drive,, primarly dealing with notebooks, data lags with cd-rw/dvd-rom
<Razor-X> (always use ``time make'', it adds fun to the game :)
<OptiPlex> i always type 'expert' so i dont f*** up and do server by accident lol
<clint-> well debian 3.1 was quite fun with the netinst.. :-)
<Razor-X> Mabus07: are you X-less, by the way?
<IguanaNed> intelikey: GOt 40Gig freespace that should be enough?
<intelikey> by far.
<OptiPlex> i swear RH7 had the longest compile time when installing a prog from source
<clint-> lol
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: :)
<OptiPlex> i literally smoked half a pack of cigs waiting
<clint-> it had.. didn't it :-)
<Razor-X> IIRC, centericq clocked in at 22m compile time
<intelikey> IguanaNed: you only need about 6g
<clint-> lol
<trinidad> what version of amarok comes with breezy
<trinidad> ?
<Razor-X> but it also produced a 30 MB executable :)
<clint-> hey OptiPlex
<trinidad> ?
<intelikey> for everything.
<OptiPlex> they were 100's too...
<OptiPlex> ?
<Razor-X> mplayer is 2nd on that list
<IguanaNed> Wonder why it would go back to server mode ?
<clint-> you know anything with support on notebooks. and might be able to help me with this dam acer aspire 3610, its fairly new. got it from the College
<Razor-X> (with 30 minutes)
<IguanaNed> I should jhust be able to press enter and it will install desktop right?
<Razor-X> and honorary first place is taken by none other than the heavyweight CEDEGA
<trinidad> anyone know which version of amarok comes with breezy
<trinidad> ?
<Razor-X> (which I don't use, anyhow :)
<OptiPlex> not really, my notebook is an old 486 compaq that doesnt boot
<OptiPlex> iguana: just type 'expert' to be safe.
<Razor-X> clint-: what seems to be the problem?
<Razor-X> (Linux still has a rough time on laptops)
<intelikey> don't know but you can run 'sudo apt-get install [k] ubuntu-desktop ' IguanaNed to put the gui on there.
<clint-> it seems like there's always some dam problem whether its with a distrubutin. I even tried debian 3.1, and PC BSD, I gettin fed up of 1 thing working great on 1, then not working great on the other..
<OptiPlex> razor: link me a bootleg site for cedega :] 
<Slackwise> hehe, I just installed the Ubuntu theme on all my machines :P
<Turicas> helloss, i want to delete some files from a NTFS partition. can i do it? how?
<Turicas> hello all, i want to delete some files from a NTFS partition. can i do it? how?
<EddieDaMan> can someone please help me get my wpa-psk to work on my laptop?
<EddieDaMan> my attempts have been unsuccessful
<OptiPlex> OOH is pcbsd any good?
<clint-> don't make much since to me at all. and i don't want to sale this laptop.. maybe its the laptop.. :(
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: you can compile Cedega from CVS free of charge
<Razor-X> BSD *shudders*
<OptiPlex> w00t :] 
* trigg3r waves
<OptiPlex> heh, fbsd ownz
<intelikey> IguanaNed: yes enter should reload the full system.
<Razor-X> a distro that makes tcsh their default shell should be maimed
<trigg3r> thanks again sethk
<clint-> yeah its really awesome.. fast as hell.  fastest system I have ever been on, because its unix base, and its kde on FreeBSD
<IguanaNed> OptiPlex: ty will try expert
<OptiPlex> id still be dualbooting fbsd and win2k on my pc if I had a working harddrive
<clint-> however, it didnt' detect my keyboad and set the keys how i thought it was.. see always something wrong
<Razor-X> still.... the pain... it's... tcsh... :(
<OptiPlex> good luck iguana
<Razor-X> and it has such weird device names
<Razor-X> clint-: you can try picking another keyboard layout
<OptiPlex> bsd=ee instead of vi, and God bless them for that
<Swedish_Chef> okay
<Swedish_Chef> what the EFF happened to the fonts in kde!?
<Swedish_Chef> argh
<Razor-X> clint-: or if need be, make one yourself
<clint-> so I set it to acpi by default, I am waiting for PC BSD 1.0 official to be released.. FreeBSD 6.0 is too dam hard to install :)
<OptiPlex> try fbsd on it clint, it is a little more 'controlled' as far as development :] 
<OptiPlex> 5.3 that is
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: instead of vi?
<clint-> read up :)
<OptiPlex> I HATE vi...
<lilo> hmmm
<Razor-X> :P
<Razor-X> I don't mind vi, not that I use it of course
<clint-> I would just like it.. if ubuntu would get the dam data loadedin. and play my dam mpeg's and mp3's!!!
<OptiPlex> vim isnt that bad, but omfg normal vi is friggen SATAN
<clint-> then I can be a little more patient :-)
<slide> Ok, so i followed the ubuntus guide to adding all the repositories and i apt-get'd azureus and it installed j2re 1.4 and not 1.5, and then azureus is like really old too
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: oh, normal vi, meh
<c0n> could someone help me get my wireless working under ubuntu?
<Razor-X> clint-: :), well I setup both here pretty quickly
<c0n> i found the drivers i need, just dont know what to do with them
<OptiPlex> heh i know the feeling clint, I reloaded my PC like 5 times thinking linux/bsd/windows had problems working together, and it was just a bad HDD
<Swedish_Chef> this is not good
<Swedish_Chef> things are breaking.
<clint-> yeah.. its always working good for someone..
<Swedish_Chef> and i don't know why
<Razor-X> clint-: but I did sweat and bleed too
<Swedish_Chef> why are my gtk apps segfaulting!?!?!?
<clint-> OptiPlex, . yep , I have had many operating systems on pc's
<Swedish_Chef> alksdjflkajsdf
<clint-> I use Acronis Disk Director suite
<intelikey> Swedish_Chef: nothing to do on ub  ehh
<clint-> yeah. gee thanks for adding that. so have i
<Swedish_Chef> intelikey: hey, this isn't funny. i install kubuntu-desktop and all hell breaks loose
<tritium> Swedish_Chef: please quit typing nonsense
<Razor-X> I chose a nice summer to setup Ubuntu, that way I can have fun chugging at configs when I don't have anything worthwile to do, except maybe exercise
<clint-> when it comes to installing, managing operating systems, migration, erasing hard drives.. I'm pretty good at that.
<clint-> support. eh working on it
<OptiPlex> clint: if the notebook is a bit old, try an older distro like hoary or something like slack
<clint-> its new
<clint-> >_<
<Razor-X> except, I don't want to setup another mailserver any time soon
<OptiPlex> hm, thats weird
<Swedish_Chef> tritium: sorry. i'm just puzzled as how stuff that was working 5 seconds ago just suddenly decided to stop working despite me not doing anything
<clint-> nah I am not going to slack
<clint-> >_<
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: if it's bleeding edge and it's a laptop, eh
<clint-> I go bakc to debian 3.1 before I go to slack
<EddieDaMan> can someonse please help me with my wireless wpa-psk, or my lack of, lol
<OptiPlex> heh debian 'does' own
<philc> where can I get date/parse.pm?
<DShepherd> going to get some shut-eye
<ke> Why would an older distribution be better then?
<intelikey> OptiPlex: what do you call "a bit old" ?
<OptiPlex> i hear netbsd runs on 'everything' if you can take using pkg-add
<c0n> hey there again Eddie
<clint-> its time to play frisbie golf now . besides.. I had better luck with debian 3.1 loading my music and data cd's better than ubuntu, I guess I have to sacrifice and build my own linux system.. oh wel..
<DShepherd> lata
<OptiPlex> heh a bit old to me is 3-7 yrs old like my mac lol
<OptiPlex> FROLF!
<n0dl> IguanaNed: back
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: it doesen't use portage?!
<Razor-X> errrr
<webman> how to install xfce on breeze?
<Razor-X> BSD ports
<IguanaNed> am not
<IguanaNed> am now
<OptiPlex> nah, pkg-add, ports are fbsd/pcbsd/darwin
<tritium> webman: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Turicas> webman, aptitude install xfce4?
<clint-> I'm going to submit my hardware info to ubuntu , at least it will help someone who has a similar problem ..
<EddieDaMan> does wireless wpa-psk work on ubuntu?
<OptiPlex> i like ports, but synaptic is just soooo much easier to manage
<c0n> could someone help me get my wireless working under ubuntu? even just a push in the right direction?
<webman> to: tritium >> Thanks
<n0dl> w007 i got xfce on a clean install with gnome
<Swedish_Chef> okay, i've deduced the issue is with pango
<Razor-X> !wireless
<n0dl> woot
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<clint-> then .. bye bye ubuntu.. hello debian 3.1 again
<OptiPlex> i would clint, i should submit that screen-config bug on my mac too heh
<c0n> thanks :D
<rob_p> clint-:  My Sony laptop is similar in specs to yours.  I'm running Breezy just fine.  Most everything including wireless just worked from the beginning!  However, I did have to do some work to get 1280x800 video resolution.
<Swedish_Chef> at least a backtrace in gdb shows things start breaking once pango is called
<Razor-X> c0n: :P
<c0n> !wireless
<clint-> rob
<Razor-X> rob_p: his keyboard seems to be messed up
<OptiPlex> im glad ubuntu works on the mac
<Razor-X> clint-: have you tried making a custom keyboard layout?
<OptiPlex> because I am NOT gonna be stuck with OS X if I can help it
<clint-> I am not talking about doing work to get video resolution to 1280x800 on my laptop. that was debian
<clint-> however debian didn't lag my cd's either
<IguanaNed> OPtiPlex: Do I need to run the "Copy remaining packages to hard disk" option?
<clint-> funk this shiz :)
<OptiPlex> I qould Iguana
<intelikey> IguanaNed: yeah
<OptiPlex> it makes the config after reboot a bit faster
<rob_p> Razor-X:  I see.
<clint-> thanks for tryin to get met o stay with ubuntu.. but nah.. its not going work. my internet was blazin with debian 3.1 anwaysy
<z3r0x> does anybody know how to sniff ssl user and password with ettercap?
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: blah, I keep forgetting that most people have `q' next to `w'
<IguanaNed> what about "install the base system"?
<OptiPlex> clint: I say stick with debian if it works.. i aint loyal to one distro :] 
<OptiPlex> lol
<clint-> yeah
<clint-> I would rather make myself slave with debian
<clint-> than ubuntu
<OptiPlex> Iguana, that 'should' be done, but do it again to check
<clint-> and plus
<rjordan> Anyone else having dependency problems with eclipse?
<clint-> it is much faster than ubuntu
<Swedish_Chef> wow
<Razor-X> clint-: I like Ubuntu a lot, but if Ubuntu refuses to work, then I guess the Debian ship is best
<tritium> clint-: nonsense
<clint-> some things are just worth sacrificing
<Swedish_Chef> installing kubuntu-desktop officially broke my machine. gnome refuses to start
<OptiPlex> Im a BSD person myself, but the PPC port of freebsd is in 'early' testing phases
<intelikey> IguanaNed: why are you in expert mode now ?
<OptiPlex> so im using ubuntu on it
<intelikey> IguanaNed: what failed ?
<clint-> its not the ubuntu , its the person behind the system
<rjordan> OptiPlex: I feel you :)
<Razor-X> clint-: but refusing to work by my standards means that BASH is segfaulting
<webman> every time i'm trying to install some apps i receive "Setting up w32codecs (20050412+breezy0.0.1) ...
<webman> --08:16:24--  http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/windows-all-20050412.zip
<webman>            => `windows-all-20050412.zip'
<webman> Resolving www1.mplayerhq.hu... 192.190.173.45
<webman> Connecting to www1.mplayerhq.hu|192.190.173.45|:80... connected.
<Razor-X> soooo... :P
<webman> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<OptiPlex> intelikey: because i told iguana to choose expert as a precaution lol
<clint-> later
<BROKEN_LADDER> i little tip for anyone with hyperthreaded procs.  run make -j2 to maximize your processing speed
<Razor-X> webman: don't paste in the channel
<OptiPlex> omfg paste
<tritium> webman please don't paste!
<OptiPlex> peace client
<webman> this can continue for 1ong time
<OptiPlex> and good luck IRL!
<clint-> hey OptiPlex
<Swedish_Chef> -j3 works even better for hyperthreading
<clint-> I am going copy some configuration files and then.. replace the ones on my debian system.. :D
<EddieDaMan> how do i use the debian sid package?
<OptiPlex> :] 
<EddieDaMan> will that work for ubuntu?
<Razor-X> EddieDaMan: you don't
<clint-> :] 
<intelikey> IguanaNed: sorry, never mind me.    OptiPlex ok.
<clint-> of course lmfao
<Madpilot> EddieDaMan: it might just break your Ubuntu...
<clint-> break?
<EddieDaMan> i can't figure out how to get my wpa-psk to work on this os
<clint-> I am takin some of ubuntu settings to debian. nonsense :)
<rjordan> EddieDaMan: 'dpkg -i' ?
<OptiPlex> good luck with it clint, when I get my PC running, Im gonna dual-boot FBSD/Ubuntu for fun lol
<webman> tritium , Razor-x sorry , but how to solve it?
<clint-> haha
<clint-> OptiPlex,
<clint-> Acronis Disk Director Suite 9 is what you need
<OptiPlex> even though I'll have to DOWNLOAD everything for FBSD... including X.
<EddieDaMan> is wpa-psk supported for ubuntu?
<EddieDaMan> i dled the supplicant
<OptiPlex> i should make an appointment to leech bandwidth at my friend's house
<EddieDaMan> and someone help me edit my config for it
<OptiPlex> ...bring him lunch or something as a bribe
<clint-> you can put.. quite a operating systems. and os select even graphical select at  boot lol
<EddieDaMan> nothing seems to work
<EddieDaMan> anyone up for a challenge?
<EddieDaMan> lol
<OptiPlex> heh
<Swedish_Chef> anybody here install kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu machine?
<clint-> yep Swedish_Chef
<clint-> open a terminal
<Swedish_Chef> because right now gtk is hosed, and i don't know why
<clint-> and type..   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Swedish_Chef> well, i think it's font rendering and pango
<clint-> at least I can help with something before I go :D
<EddieDaMan> is kubuntu-desktop better?
<Swedish_Chef> clint-: yes, i know that. but that's what broke
* OptiPlex is listening to "Wish You Were Here" by Pink Floyd, and loving it.
<ke> A matter of taste I say
<tritium> EddieDaMan: it's all preference
<clint-> gnome I hear takes less resources :-)
<EddieDaMan> ic
<Swedish_Chef> i changed my fonts in kde and it screwed up gtk
<EddieDaMan> i can't get that to work either, lol
<clint-> but I'm leaving and going to me debian 3.1 for headaches :D
<OptiPlex> I wish I could set an .avi file as a boot-splash in ubuntu. that would be PIMP!
<EddieDaMan> i'd be nice to get one program running tonight
<EddieDaMan> lol
<EddieDaMan> haven't yet
<OptiPlex> i might take an IRC break and finish this 30M download on dialup...
<tritium> EddieDaMan: what are you trying to install?
<Pablo> o.O
<OptiPlex> damn sister and her MMORPGs... *update it.... it wont take but 4 hrs.* its been 5
<clint-> imagine 14 cd's if you had to download them.. or 2 dvd's however, if you got the network connectin.. minimal cd, and netinst. however I have the offiical binary cd, and I do the netinst
<EddieDaMan> amarok, and my wireless wpa-psk
<intelikey> EddieDaMan: kubuntu is ub + kde   and ubuntu is  ub + gnome   and  xubuntu is  ub + xfce
<philc> where can I get date/parse.pm?
<tritium> EddieDaMan: you don't need sid packages for amarok
<slide> hrm this is weird, I can resize the Azureus window, none of its insides change!
<EddieDaMan> k
<OptiPlex> mmmm xubuntu sounds seksi
<EddieDaMan> i tried installin amarok before
<clint-> i going run a fluxbox on debian :D
<rjordan> philc: cpan
<EddieDaMan> kept on rebuffering
<EddieDaMan> no sound
<GURT> slide: try a BT client that dosen't suck so much ;P
<EddieDaMan> coudln't stream either
<slide> azureus > *
<clint-> hey whats an OS without bugs
<clint-> :-)
<rjordan> slide: torrentfllux >
<OptiPlex> menuetOS :] 
<EddieDaMan> window (chuckle)
<clint-> No OS! :D
<EddieDaMan> windows*
<slide> me > *
<slide> heh
* OptiPlex chokes Eddie
<EddieDaMan> lol
<OptiPlex> Apology Accepted, Captain Needa.
<n0dl> is there something better to use than totem
<clint-> pen drive :D
<n0dl> im tired of using totem
<OptiPlex> SLAX heh
<intelikey> clint-: there isn't one.    there are os's with few  and os's with many.   but os without bugs does not exist.
<Razor-X> slide: if you have a swimming pool of RAM, then go ahead and laud Azureus :)
<rjordan> lol, torrentflux uses fewer resources then azureus.
<linlin> how do you netstat a port and get the pid of a program running on it
<clint-> noatun is nice n0dl
<OptiPlex> n0dl: Mplayer
<EddieDaMan> is there something better than amarok that is semi easy to install through termina>
<OptiPlex> download that biatch asap
<clint-> thats why I said if you was reading
<philc> rjordan: thanks
<EddieDaMan> and can stream
<clint-> No OS!
<OptiPlex> Eddie: xmms
<n0dl> clint-: where do i get the source?
<GURT> * uses fewer resources than azureus
<n0dl> is xmms good?
<clint-> oh hey n0dl
* OptiPlex whispers freebsd
<clint-> get vlc
<Razor-X> see, if you gave emacs as much RAM as you gave Azureus, you'ld be able to do so much more with your system
<ke> It's like winamp
<z3r0x> I need ettercap with ssl support how can I do this? I installed ettercap with apt-get install ettercap
<EddieDaMan> can someone please walk me throught its installation
<clint-> www.videolan.org
<EddieDaMan> i miss winamp
<EddieDaMan> lol
<OptiPlex> beep media player is tight as a mofo too
<clint-> lol
<clint-> bugamp :)
<OptiPlex> so is vlc :] 
<OptiPlex> vlc has GOOM omfg
<sambagirl> use vlc
<rjordan> I want rhythmbox to not segfault :(
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: I like VLC, but I do all my media playing in the terminal
<OptiPlex> goom makes me feel high
<clint-> haha
<sambagirl> vlc is for elite use only
<clint-> I bet ya do Razor-X lol
<OptiPlex> ximp3 :] 
<OptiPlex> mpg321 lol
<Razor-X> clint-: I do :P
<n0dl> i use vlc
<n0dl> but vlc cant play wmv
<OptiPlex> vlc is da b0mb
<clint-> yeah. and I got a fluxbox.. :)
<EddieDaMan> can someone please walk me through the installaiton of a streaming media player?
<OptiPlex> ..in Aqua lol
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: a convenient frontend to mpg123 and ogg123 called cplay
<EddieDaMan> lol
<n0dl> i think openbox is better
<clint-> lmfao. you should try phlak. its nice :-)
<OptiPlex> oh yes it can :] 
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: it's really good, too
<EddieDaMan> <--- noob
<OptiPlex> vlc can play xmw on os x lol
<rjordan> clint-: but flux isn't as cool as fvwm ;P
<clint-> <--- super noob
<OptiPlex> m
<OptiPlex> o
<OptiPlex> t
<OptiPlex> i
<OptiPlex> f
<n0dl> but alas i cant use it yet because i couldnt do it on the base install
<OptiPlex> :] 
<tritium> OptiPlex: stop that
<EddieDaMan> please?
<OptiPlex> heh
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<sambagirl> you can go to #lad and ask the audio gurus there for help and advice too.
<clint-> n0dl,  guess what I am switching too.. so I won't be much a help
<OptiPlex> :[
<Razor-X> or you can wait for crimsun, our own resident audio guru :)
<n0dl> clint-: are you swtiching to windows?
<clint-> I am going compile my own kernels and all.. :-)
<sambagirl> you can go to #lad and ask the audio gurus there for help and advice too.
<rjordan> clint-: http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshots/newtheme.png
<Swedish_Chef> now i'm pissed. how do i reinstall all of gnome?
<sunka> a ./configure script is telling me cpp is "failing sanity check"....although i had several versions of it downloaded from synaptic. can anyone help?
<n0dl> whats a good media player that can play wmv and avi and rms and stuff like taht?
<sambagirl> they are all gurus in #lad tho
<clint-> rjordan, , if I was going go gentoo, I woudl just go straight PC BSD
<clint-> no ty
<patfm> anyone know what the "Virtual size" would refer to in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<sambagirl> linux audio developers
<OptiPlex> gentoo scares me
<Razor-X> all... these... BSD lovers *groans(
<n0dl> clint-: what are you swtiching to?
<Razor-X> **groans**
<clint-> i have no need for it
<clint-> :-)
<Knowerrors> Anybody know of a XB Extra Packages CD?
<OptiPlex> well ubuntu reminds me of bsd
<n0dl> Razor-X: i dont know much about BSD
<marlun> Can I make a shell script which after a server-install makes a apt-get update, and after that installs all the specific packages I want? Will the shell wait for one "aptitude install" to get installed before it runs the next one?
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: I hate BSD with such a vehemence, I don't use ps aux :)
<Knowerrors> Extra CD for breezy...?
<OptiPlex> with all the 'we give you what you need, download the rest sir' attitude :] 
* rjordan slaps optiplex
* OptiPlex gets slapped
<Lathiat> marlun: yes a shell script is executed in order
<n0dl> is xmms good?
<n0dl> or t3h suck?
* slide waits for charmed torrent! ugh
<slide> heh
<tritium> n0dl: try it out for yourself
<Razor-X> n0dl: try it out
<OptiPlex> xmms is 'very' good, although i like the equalizer on beep media player better
<OptiPlex> its a wider EQ
<clint-> n0dl,  I already use windows , i manage it, and keep securing it. for people and go to Robert  Morris College for Computer Science. I only been into this open source for a year.. I will know hell alot more I study.. I don't limit myself and never will, into   rhinoceros 3d and maxon, and other things
<marlun> Lathiat, great :) Now I just need to figure out what I can add to aptitude install so it doesn't ask for permission everytime it installs something.
* slide wishes there was an interface like winamp5 for linux
<Razor-X> n0dl: just like anything else on UNIX, xmms is easy to use to start a war
<rjordan> clint-: I really liked rhino
<OptiPlex> clint: 'secure' it? :[
<clint-> i have so much books on crap, ,I just have to read
<n0dl> Razor-X: whats that suppose to mean?
<clint-> cool rjordan
<Razor-X> we all have our tastes, but if anyone wants some common X utilitiy to work on the CLI, ask me, because I use the CLI a lot
<clint-> whatever works for ya
<n0dl> well does xmms allow the playing of avi wmvs and what not?
<OptiPlex> i just dropped my network administration major, because my school teaches 90% M$
<clint-> I have Autodesk 3ds max 7, and 8 as well and maya
<Razor-X> n0dl: if you ask whether xmms is a good media player, you can probably start a very large argument very quickly
<Lathiat> marlun: apt-get takes -y
<Lathiat> marlun: and perhaps --force-yes
<OptiPlex> they're getting kickbacks from M$ I swear.
<Lathiat> marlun: and maybe -f
<rjordan> clint-: have you looked into blender?
<n0dl> Razor-X: i c but does it play avi and wmv and stuff like that?
<clint-> nope
<clint-> www.novedge.com
<clint-> have you checked there :D
<Razor-X> n0dl: I don't know about WMV, but I know it can play most AVI formats
<OptiPlex> n0dl: try mplayer for video and xmms for audio
<Razor-X> errr, WMA rather
<OptiPlex> or xine for video and beep for audio, they own
<Razor-X> XMMS is audio only
<OptiPlex> or... vlc for all :] 
<clint-> n0dl,
<clint-> I am going back to me debian 3.1
<marlun> Lathiat, yeah I found the -y, will take alook at the other ones, thanks
<patfm> do i need a Monitor sectoin *and* a Screen section in xorg.conf? i've gotten conflicting advice
<Razor-X> I use cplay audio and mplayer for video
<n0dl> clint-: yeah?
<Razor-X> *for audio
<OptiPlex> clint: go to solaris if you want a reeeeal headache heh
<tritium> patfm: yes, you do.  Why are you hand-editing your xorg.conf?
<clint-> i am just going to copy some config files from ubuntu and put into debian 3.1 sarge
<clint-> opti no thanks lol
<OptiPlex> i hear solaris only supports 'certain' intel boards and like no amd boards heh
<n0dl> well imma try slackware on the next box im running
<clint-> but thanks anyways .. already thought about that months ago :-)
<tritium> clint-: you keep mentioning that.  just go ahead and go if you're going to
<n0dl> and i constantly carry around floppix and Damn Small linux on my usb pen everywhere
<clint-> aww
<clint-> :P
<OptiPlex> heh, slax is kewl if you just wanna do multimedia stuffs
<clint-> lol
<clint-> multimedia stuffs :D
<OptiPlex> heh, i used damnsmalllinux like 2 or 3 yrs ago
<clint-> lmfao
<OptiPlex> and it ownt
<rjordan> patfm: yes, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/nP7vkl39.html
<n0dl> really? i thought slax was for people who like to mess around
<patfm> tritium: trying to get a 15" vaio screen to work
<clint-> Xandros.. dam sucka. just aint' that dam open for me :D
<OptiPlex> heh, like 'footstuffs'
<n0dl> its like the less complex version of gentoo (i wanna try that but i heard its not for the intermediate user)
<smo> slack was darned useful when I wanted to put a system in a 30Mb footprint.  haven't touched it since tho
<clint-> was me second other than Mandrake 10.0 official :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<OptiPlex> heh if you want open, get red flag linux... full communism lol
<OptiPlex> omfg MANDRAKE *hides*
<n0dl> 30mb whoa thats crazy
<clint-> lmfao
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@*]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@*]  by tritium
<intelikey> smo agreed
<n0dl> hello
<n0dl> what the heck
<n0dl> can someone hear me?
<Swedish_Chef> dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-standard, libgtk2.0-0 and stuff doesn't work. something broke gtk and font rendering while installing kubuntu-desktop
<n0dl> did i get band?
<Swedish_Chef> and now no gtk app works
<tritium> no, n0dl
<OptiPlex> nope
<OptiPlex> i thought I did though
<clint-> Mandrake , Xandros, Linspire, REd Hat, Fedora Core, Knoppix, PHLAK, PC BSD, Ubuntu/Kubuntu,
<n0dl> tritium: im not banned?
<tritium> of course not
<intelikey> n0dl: hearing and listening to are not the same.
<OptiPlex> clint: Ive used more OSes than you :] 
<smo> Swedish_Chef, have you tried as another user?  that'll quickly narrow down whether it's your config or the system's
<OptiPlex> :D
<patfm> tritium: is there a way to configure xorg.conf automatically?
<clint-> thats just the open source versions. ya want a medal?
<tritium> patfm: yes, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<clint-> :D
<Swedish_Chef> smo: i take it i should add another user to try, then...
<OptiPlex> heh, ive used an arseload of closed too *bootleg* i have too much freetime i guess
<clint-> OptiPlex,  I like ya though.. you gave me some hope with ubuntu. if I can get this problem fixed. I won't bitch :-)
<smo> or if you're using gdm, it sounds like just seeing fonts there would be encouraging
<patfm> tritium: ah, didn't know about that, thanks
<clint-> see, my Music CD's work like charm
<n0dl> hmm
<intelikey> patfm: add -phigh if you want that to guess at most stuff.
<clint-> data cd's and mp3.. that the problem. I bet thats what the problem is.. not worth blowing up about
<n0dl> does anyone know t3h site for Mplayer source?
<clint-> n0dl,  want to work together with ubuntu m8
<patfm> intelikey:  so, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<intelikey> yeah
<smo> mplayerhq.hu I believe.  google if I got the TLD wrong
<workingmansdead> when i click on my trash icon, and choose open in new window, I get a window that says Malformed URL trash:/   whats going wrong?
<OptiPlex> rh, mdk, suse, dsl, ubuntu, slax, slack, osx, nbsd, fbsd, win30, win95, win98, win2k, winxp, win03, berry, deadlinux, os7, os9, plan9, heh
<intelikey> or -plow  if you like to make all the choices.
<n0dl> clint-: ubuntu m8? wazzat?
<clint-> I'll help you with the multi media, and other things optimization, I just need to push myself for configuration and security
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<clint-> :-)
<patfm> intelikey: thanks, will try it
<Swedish_Chef> smo: okay, so it must be my configuration.
<clint-> oh you feel like a winner huh
<Swedish_Chef> do i just rename .gnome to .gnome-bak and reconfigure it?
<OptiPlex> lol, i forgot dos menuetos and atari lol
<n0dl> clint-: alright cool
<OptiPlex> never :] 
<n0dl> clint-: ill be glad to help
<OptiPlex> im still a n00b though, i just like OSes
<smo> Swedish_Chef, I'm not sure how you'd best go about isolating the problem .. but atleast you know reinstalling and dpkg-reconfig aren't going to do anything for you, so save time there
<n0dl> if i can (ive dealt with so many problems in a month im surprised im a pretty experienced n00b :))
<clint-> win 3.1 , win 95, win 95 b, win 98 , win 98se, win 98 me (bsedition) :-), win 2k sever, win 2k professional, windows nt, windows xp home/pro, etc. longhorn a bit, working on Windows Vista
<clint-> OptiPlex,  I am like you
<rjordan> OptiPlex: what about bob? (windows bob)
<smokey> when i click on my trash icon, and choose open in new window, I get a window that says Malformed URL trash:/   whats going worng?
<n0dl> theres a windows bob?
<n0dl> wth?
<smo> or windows neptune .. who else came here for a history lesson  lol
<rjordan> n0dl: yep
<OptiPlex> heh, forgot about 03 web and 03 enterprise :] 
<OptiPlex> OMFG Microsoft BOB!
<intelikey> clint-: some of those are not os's.   they are platforms.
<clint-> fd, nemesis. longhorn are just code names for versions that have came out.. nemesis was media editionand longhorn is windows vista
<n0dl> wow i never realized how many windows things there were
<dell500> does anyone here know how to get the ipod to factory settings on linux?
<OptiPlex> we used to use some crap in highschool called SchoolVista that was IDENTICAL to MS Bob
<smokey> when i click on my trash icon, and choose open in new window, I get a window that says Malformed URL trash:/   whats going wrong?
<Swedish_Chef> thank you, smo
<clint-> they can still be considered and operating system because there software that communicates with hardware
<OptiPlex> ms bob only sold 160,000 copies and got pulled lol pwn3d
<smo> dell500, not unless you've made a backup.  if not, you really do need osx or windows for the ipod updater
<Swedish_Chef> it would've taken me another hour to think of messing with local settings
<dell500> that sucks
<Swedish_Chef> i got rid of my gtk directories
<n0dl> OptiPlex: lol
<Swedish_Chef> and now everythign works again
<patfm> intelikey: hmm, i ran that command and picked what i believe is an appropriate mode, but i still just get a black screen on startx
<dell500> so like all the files crammed in my ipod that are hidden somewhat can't be erased?
<Swedish_Chef> my guess is that kde modified some gtk settings, and botched ita ll up
<n0dl> aww man i forgot how to repair keys and put them back on my keyring
<OptiPlex> that darn idiot instructor of mine said whistler was win2k, I argued with him for 6 months over that before he stfu about it
<n0dl> what was it gpg keyserv...
<n0dl> eh i dont remeber
<clint-> and m8, I could careless about the olden days. those days are done and over with
<dell500> cause i started with 55gb free, then it dwiddled down to 45ish, cause of files lost and not recorded , ya know?
<slew> hi, whats the command that shows how much disk space is left?
<clint-> lol OptiPlex
<rjordan> lol, whistler.
<n0dl> wasnt the command da
<nightwing> Anyone here dealt with read-only access problem on removable usb devices (my case, a Sandisk mp3 player)?
<n0dl> or something like that
<smo> slew, df -h in a terminal .. nautilus should show it in the status bar iirc
<n0dl> thats right
<intelikey> patfm: try it with -plow and when it asks 'do you want x to access the screen in this way ?' (frame buffering)  change it and see if it helps.
<smo> (df = disk free .. you'll find they stick in your head better when you know what they mean)
<clint-> my instructors don't like me neither. at least 1 doesn't :-) he's foreign. oh well .. I expect that. at least I didnt' tell him get the fuk out of my country.. I not racist :-)
<OptiPlex> i dropped his classes, 'network design' 'network security' and 'adv. networking' were all active directory classes, what an inept tool
<slew> smo, it does, just trying to learn the commandline commands =] 
<patfm> intelikey: great thanks, rebooting at the moment
<OptiPlex> i can't READ microsoft. It isn't english i swear
<n0dl> wow dont have professors yet
<intelikey> THIS IS NOT  'MICRO-REBOOT' !
<clint-> he thinks the command line, and working out of the gui is the best thing to do for linux and unix, and that if you use the gui, your system will break , and that microsoft is the best
<smo> slew, that was actually the first question I had to resort to a maillist for :)
<n0dl> (still in highschool)
<slew> smo, hehe =] 
<patfm> oops.
<n0dl> lol
<clint-> well he thinks inside a box and I am who I am
<OptiPlex> it's 25% info, 50% propaganda, 25% advertising, and 100% confusion :[
<clint-> lol
<clint-> yep :)
<slew> smo, thanks i dont feel AS retarded now =] 
<n0dl> that like adds up to 200%
<patfm> that's 200% what a bargain :)
<nightwing> I keep getting readonly error messages on my mp3 player, and not sure how to fix it at this point (tried the instructions in the ubuntuguide to mount windows partitions)
<OptiPlex> heh, my uncle told me 'linux doesn't have a GUI'
<smokey> when i click on my trash icon, and choose open in new window, I get a window that says Malformed URL trash:/   whats going wrong?
<OptiPlex> lol
<OptiPlex> :] 
<n0dl> nighwing: did you get the w32 codecs?
<clint-> at least computers have improved alot. whats there to bitch about :-)
<clint-> pardon my language
<OptiPlex> Im gonna take the generic CS major now, so I'll be done with that moron's classes
<clint-> I am soon going to be getting into Clustering.. etc.. Supercomputer like Menipulation :D
<n0dl> some guy told me that linux was a gateway to communism and the devil
<clint-> cool
<OptiPlex> heh, I miss my 486
* OptiPlex is a communist
<OptiPlex> it is
<clint-> I go to www.robertmorris.edu/cs/
<clint-> opti
<highvoltage> OptiPlex: you are?
<OptiPlex> however, the devil has nothing to do with it
<OptiPlex> heh, yeah
<clint-> get this
<nightwing> nightwing: I have those...
<patfm> when configuring xorg.conf, does "nv" refer to nvidia?
<nightwing> Er, n0dl: I have those
<OptiPlex> clint: gotta be better than our curriculum
<smo> I find clustering an interesting concept.  everything I've worked with steps in the other direction .. putting multiple VM's in one box.  then the cluster guys go put one system across many boxes
<clint-> this is what the open source is
<OptiPlex> 'i' am the devil lol
<smo> patfm, nv is the free nvidia driver, 'nvidia' is the closer-source one
<n0dl> nightwing: did you get the gstreamer plugins?
<n0dl> lol
<marco> hey guys, i want to get realplayer and i'm still adjusting to ubuntu... any advice?
<nightwing> those too...
<n0dl> i dont really think linux is communist
<clint-> " In a world without walls and fences, who needs Windows and Gates?"   :-) go that from lynucs site
<n0dl> nightwing: what are you using to play mp3s?
<clint-> got*
<OptiPlex> i have heard 'linux is communism, you will have no mind or GUI if you use linux, you will never have games or hardware support, you wont be able to use mp3s'
<patfm> smo do you have a recommendation?
<n0dl> clint-: thats clever
<clint-> very :)
<n0dl> hahaha lies
<n0dl> clint-: did you hear this one quote by bonzodog
<OptiPlex> wtf, i havea  GUI, games, hw support, and Im listening to my Rammstein record with my mp3 player and typing on my sisters doze box whilst downloading crap
<clint-> the people that pu out the hardware for the software to work and run better. now they are the clever 1's aren't they
<smo> patfm, best bet is to stick with nv unless you have a specific need for 3d acceleration & such.  it'll cause less headaches
<nightwing> n0dl: My problem is my mp3 player (a Sandisk Sansa, supposed to work like a removable USB drive) wont' let me read or write any files to or from the mp3 player, despite it mounting (I'm in breezy)
<OptiPlex> i still dont have a mind
<n0dl> clint-: I heard if you play a windows cd backwards you hear the devil... Thats nothing... I heard if you play it forward itr installs windows!
<clint-> lmfao
<OptiPlex> :] 
<clint-> if you play it at all.. it begins to decrease performance like a relationship :-)
<OptiPlex> it said windows 98 or better so i uinstalled linux , my webserver instructor loves that one
<n0dl> clint- lol
<OptiPlex> his class is the only one i didnt drop
<OptiPlex> even though he H8Z bsd, and thinks RH is d4 b0mb
<clint-> its like when someone gets marrired.. all is good for about a couple weeks, then it begins to have problems. just like  a car / vehicle etc
<clint-> thats life for ya.. nothing perfect.. that make it fun :D
<n0dl> nightwing: hmmm... so it mounted... well did you try extracting the files?
<OptiPlex> linux !=communism, linux=socialism and BSD=communism if you wanna get technical :] 
<rjordan> OptiPlex: and they let him teach?
<clint-> opti lol
<marco> do i use apt-get to get realplayer... anyone?
<OptiPlex> rjordan: at least he isnt a M$ sheep like the other guy
<OptiPlex> the other guy told me NO ONE HACKS A LINUX BOX BECAUSE THEY DONT HOLD CC #S
<smo> marco, if you have the multiverse repository, yes
<n0dl> i wonder if my college profs will badger me about using linux
<n0dl> hehe badger...
<clint-> thing  is, I don't worry about what other people want me to do, I do what I feel is right and desire,, I have proven to myself so much because it is I , that chooses to make the decision wthether it is right or wrong. or if it benefits me or not
<OptiPlex> and that PEOPLE ONLY RUN WEBSERVERS ON LINUX, he said that crap
<marco> ok... thanks
<OptiPlex> our student registration database is on a SUN, wtf n00bs teaching
<clint-> yeah mine did too
<nightwing> n0dl: I can't copy any mp3s from my hard drive to the player... which is the problem (I bought the mp3 player today)
<rjordan> OptiPlex: riiight cause there are NO webserveers out there that process credit cards...
<OptiPlex> lol n0dl: d4 badgerz
<n0dl> OptiPlex: lol
<clint-> I run multiple systems, I do what I want. its like people on mtv cribs have a few cars, and crap, I have what I have
<OptiPlex> I was also told that MCSE peeps made d4 money, and that SUN  certification was useless
<OptiPlex> however the RH guy scoffed when I told him about this crap
<IguanaNed> OptiPlex: thanks,,, looks like the 'expert mode worked
<OptiPlex> he was like *shakes head*
<OptiPlex> and didnt say jack irl
<n0dl> nightwing: hmmm... akward... do you know if your mp3 player is linux compatible?
<OptiPlex> iguana, did it install the GUI?
<nightwing> n0dl: Yes, it should be (Sandisk)...
<n0dl> i can see clint- on MTV
<rjordan> lol, the sun folks should make d4 monies.
<clint-> I have 2 nice systems.. 1 AMD Athlon XP 2600, 256 ddr ram, capable of 2 GB, 128 GeFORCE FX nvidia, 80 gB hdd seagate, $400, and not even max'd I didn't have the money for the amd 64 at the time. and x2 dual core processing wasn't even out at the time. neither do I care. I appreciate the things I have, and thank God I am not disabled
<smo> nightwing: try mount -o remount,rw /media/whatever  and see if it changes anything.  if it does, you should beable to dig around udev.rules and make it a permenant change
<nightwing> n0dl: It actually copied some files at first, but then stopped and just gave read-only errors
<n0dl> And to my right you can see my beautifyul box
<OptiPlex> my printer isnt supposed to be linux-compatible but it works...
<IguanaNed> OPti: not sure yet... but It didn't go back to the login prompt after reboot
<OptiPlex> heh
<ree> what kind of filesystem rightwing?
<n0dl> Its a nice dual boot system
<OptiPlex> did it go to the 'ubuntu' login screen iguana?
<patfm> how do i figure out what video mode my monitor supports?
<clint-> doesn't ubuntu mean.. humanity to others?
<nightwing> ree: vfat
* OptiPlex points to ext3
<OptiPlex> :] 
<clint-> or thats just the site huh.. applies there eh
<IguanaNed> OPti: came up with Ubuntu configuration screen
<smo> nightwing: hmm, that's something completely different .. pmount's default has errors=read-only, or something to that effect.  if it mounts r/w, then switches to r/o, it's choking on the filesystem somewhere
<OptiPlex> thats a good sign iguana :] 
<nightwing> smo: I see...
<clint-> i am on filetopia alot..
<OptiPlex> i want an old RDI sparcbook
<OptiPlex> .....real bad
<nightwing> The player has two settings for USB compatibility (in the player itself): "MSC" and "Auto Detect" (which uses "MPT"(sp?))
<clint-> got ubuntu all created :-)
<clint-> gee. what a shame, I beat ubuntu to it.. :)
<OptiPlex> i mean cmon, who carries something that will only run UNIX-related software to school these days?
<OptiPlex> hm, ubuntu work on the laptop clint?
<clint-> yep
<clint-> hey OptiPlex
<clint-> www.filetopia.com
<OptiPlex> w00t :] 
<clint-> www.filletopia.org
<clint-> come see what I did :-)
* OptiPlex has 0% bandwidth left
<OptiPlex> stupid mmorpg is pwning me
<clint-> ah
<OptiPlex> www.juice.box.sk :] 
<clint-> phlak em :-)
<OptiPlex> youll like that one
<clint-> k
<clint-> tyvm
<clint-> i still need a little help with ubuntu
<clint-> but I'm willing to hang in there
<OptiPlex> i need a little help with bandwidth... heh
<clint-> i can help you
* OptiPlex think about killing irc until its through
<smo> clint-, I still haven't caught what the problem was .. I've just seen you offering to leave for the past hour or so
<clint-> I am going to school for Network Specialist
<OptiPlex> heh I am too
<OptiPlex> information systems / network admin
<clint-> smo, you never answered my question
<clint-> no big deal, I am going study
<OptiPlex> i wonder if you can still run two dialup modems together to get 128k
* OptiPlex scratches beard
<nightwing> smo: Not sure what else to do at this point... guess if it doesn't work, will ultimately probably take the thing back to the store and file all this under "big Ubuntu fault" (and force dot go back to some portable CD player)
<clint-> yeah you can double bandwidth
<clint-> get into fiber optic lines
<smo> nightwing, you said it gave two options .. did you try the other?
<OptiPlex> heh, i dont remember how i did it but i made a single 56k modem to 128k at school.
<IguanaNed> OptiPlex: do I need to run the "select and install packages"?
<OptiPlex> everyone was screaming at me "HOW?!"
<smo> OptiPlex, I believe they call that bonding .. should give you some google-fodder
* OptiPlex thinks
<rjordan> OptiPlex: we used to call that ISDN back when :)
<OptiPlex> ooh, ty smo
<clint-> it has to deal with it, because it is analog transmissions
<n0dl> i used to call it AOL back then
<OptiPlex> heh, ive never used ISDN lol
<smo> I have a client on an isdn line, because they're out in the back-end of nowhere
<clint-> I have 4 mb down, I have managed to hit 2 GB down however and 512 kbps up, half a mb pretty much
<OptiPlex> smo: omfg you can get ISDN out in the sticks?
<OptiPlex>    !!!
<ubotu> well, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<clint-> I am going to buy a gigabit nic though, and also replace the 1 in my laptop, if not .get a better 1
<smo> it's very fustrating sitting on 3meg at home, then getting a site call on 128k
<patfm>  what's the command to force quit X?
<clint-> Ophiocus,
<smo> OptiPlex, they're only a mile or two past the radius for dsl
<clint-> OptiPlex,
<OptiPlex> if ISDN is available where I live, I 'will' be getting that. cable/dsl arent avail here.
<rjordan> smo: we had the local red-cross chapter on isdn. the first month we had no idea but the line was very noisy and it autodialed every time it dropped. it mad elike 600 phone calls that month
<OptiPlex> hm, if so smo then I should be able to get it
<OptiPlex> im like 1 mile outside of cable range here
<OptiPlex> maybe less
<clint-> I am studying with building wireless community networks, etc,, securing them as well. more like for local people to connect too, then use supernodes
<OptiPlex> they stop cable at the state line
<OptiPlex> supernodes? :] 
<smo> cable's unrelated.  dsl and isdn both depend on your distance from the telephone exchange, as far as I know
<clint-> drop as many lines in the house as you can
<rjordan> OptiPlex: you should call your local cable commission and bitch about it.
<marco> smo, i just downloaded realplayer, but the .bin file isn't executable... what can i do?
<clint-> I am going have an OC soon
<OptiPlex> irl, i should spam hatemail to time warner
<nightwing> smo: AH, the other option's spelled "MTP"...same message ("you do not have permissions to copy to this folder")
<OptiPlex> ...or protest outside their building
<rob_p> patfm:  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" should do it.
<clint-> OC 768 is the highest level I can think of, being 40 GB max however I know they have faster,, Optical Carriers
<OptiPlex> with all my hippie friends :] 
<OptiPlex> I heard OC's cost like $1 mil / yr.
<rjordan> OptiPlex: whereabouts are you approx?
<OptiPlex> ..some of em
<clint-> its very expensive
<clint-> college is going pay for my OC Shared line
<OptiPlex> about 500 yds. into SC
<smo> marco, chmod +x filename.bin   ./filename.bin
<marco> smo, thanks
<OptiPlex> 'right' across the line people get cable, and Im stuck on 28.8
<OptiPlex> wtf
<smo> (if anyone knows a better option for realplayer, please step in .. last time I tried, the installer in universe hung up trying to find the .bin in /root)
<smo> ehm, s/universe/multiverse/
<OptiPlex> omfg 20MB left on this lame mmorpg patch
<OptiPlex> im logging this is bothering me
* OptiPlex waves
<OptiPlex> www.juice.box.sk :'] 
<nightwing> smo: IIRC there was a file missing for getting realplayer to install for me; a search on Ubuntu Forums found the name of it for me, and after installing it, running the .bin for realplayer worked OK for me
<nightwing> smo: I'm not sure what to try next to get this mp3 player to work...
<Gecko> Hello. I am trying to install ubuntu on an external usb harddisk. I have tried it before on another distribution. The perpetual trouble is after the install, you need to create an initrd that preloads some usb modules. However, I have now booted the live cd, and chrooted to my new install, but I find no mkinitrd script. What do I do?
<smo> nightwing, I had no problem with the bin, I just prefer to point people to maintained packages where I can
<Gecko> Sorry, nevermind. Google helps :)
<smo> Gecko, you found initrd-tools?
<clint-> see ya all,, here go debian :-)
<smo> it took me longer to dpkg -S than it did for you to google .. ouch
<kelbizzle> anyone know a good alarm clock?
<clint-> bye opti
<smo> kelbizzle, find something that makes a lot of noise, then take a look at 'at' ?
<Gecko> smo, no, I found out how to use mkinitramfs :)
<kelbizzle> thanks but not the answer I'm looking for?
<rjordan> clint-: why are you ditching ubuntu?
<smo> kelbizzle .. not sure what else to tell you .. I find drinking lots of water and leaving the window open wakes me up at the crack of dawn :)
<imoy> i
<orborde_> Where are the contents of, say, the Applications menu in Gnome stored?
<smo> orborde_, I believe it's the sum of the .desktop files under /usr/share/applications/  .. there may be more to it however, as most people stick to a menu editor to change it ('smeg' comes to mind)
<orborde_> smo: Thanks.
<Madpilot> smo & orborde_: in Breezy, right-click the Applications menu and select Edit Menu - then go nuts
<unique311> anybody home?
<smo> yup
<th3flawl3ss1> anybody using a DLink DWL-122 wireless USB adapter with ubuntu?
<smo> and thanks, Madpilot
<unique311> i need some help with this cdrw.
<orborde_> Xfce is an interesting beastie. Quite nice, I say.
<unique311> tried almost everything i could find online to get it to work.
<unique311> but its a no go
<d03boy> I have ubuntu installed on one partition, then I reinstalled winxp on another partition and now I need grub to be put back in as the MBR so that I can dual boot. Can someone provide me with a guide to do this?
<unique311> its a HP CdWriter+ 8000. i know it works cause it can boot up the windows boot disc, and the ubuntu disc, but i can't erase a cdrw with it..
<n0dl> orborde_: i got xfce on a clean install ( i installed Xfce as my main GUI with out ever installing GNOME first)
<orborde_> d03boy: Stick in an Ubuntu Live CD and boot with that. You can then use sudo chroot /wherver/the/filesystem/is, and then run...something....%$&$. I forgot the rest :( Sorry.
<orborde_> n0dl: How'd you do that?
<smo> grub-install /dev/device, iirc
<smo> unique311, what have you tried so far?
<n0dl> onborde_: well... ive only been using linux for a month and this is what i did
<unique311> cdrecord command, k3b
<unique311> everything i found online about cdrw for ubuntu
<n0dl> onborde: When i booted the Ubuntu CD i chose the Server install command to install the base system
<unique311> i just placed a music cd in the drive, and it mounts
<unique311> correctly
<n0dl> onborde_: This means that no GUI is installed; no GNOME; no KDE nothing
<n0dl> onborde_: Consequently this means no X Server either
<unique311> the only thing i can think of as being the issue is the disc i'm trying to erase as being the problem.
<n0dl> onborde_: so at this point i ran this command
<smo> unique311, do you have a clean disk to try with?
<unique311> no
<n0dl> onborde_: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<unique311> all i have around are cdrw's
<n0dl> that was to back up my sources.list when i activated the repos
<unique311> they work, i can erase them on my notebook easy.
<smo> what error did cdrecord give? it's usually fairly descriptive
<unique311> cdrecord: CD/DVD-recorder not ready
<unique311> thats the error
<n0dl> onborde_: the rest of that command was && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu.ml/d2325 -O /etc/apt.sources.list
<n0dl> after i did taht i sudo apt-get install xbase-clients package
<n0dl> apt-get install xserver-xorg package
<orborde_> n0dl: Why not just apt-get install xfce4 ?
<n0dl> apt-get install x-window-system-core
<n0dl> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<n0dl> then startx
<n0dl> onborde_: If you just get the xfce with out installing the X server then X wont start meaning your GUI wont start up
<andrew__> I'm probably headed to a dead end, but does anyone know if the ATI USB 2.0 TV tuner will work in Myth or any other TV recording app?
<n0dl> onborde_: When you install server it doesnt install X server
<n0dl> * I mean X window
<orborde_> n0dl: Shouldn't it automatically grab X as a dependency when you grab xfce4 ... ?
<n0dl> orborde_: Not that I am aware of
<philc> I need to go from courier maildir to mbox, to use hula. is this an impossible task or what? Everytime I convert something to an mbox, the imap server picks the mbox file up as one huge email
<n0dl> Orborde_: originally i tried to do a clean install with openbox
<philc> how can I convert a file with dos line breaks to unix line breaks?
<smo> n0dl, it may help to know in future, that you can install as a list .. "apt-get install x-window-system-core xubuntu-desktop" should do the same task
<n0dl> Onborde_: but for some reason i couldnt get an xterm open so i didnt have much of a choice
<n0dl> i c
<n0dl> lol
<orborde_> n0dl: Openbox?
<unique311> cdrecord: CD/DVD-recorder not ready
<n0dl> orborde_: yeah its originally a WDM (window manager) and was some deviation from black box
<orborde_> n0dl: Oh, I see about the X server. You don't actually need an X server on the machine you run the apps on; you can just redirect the clients across the LAN. Linux is so awesome....
<smo> philc that's a new one to me unique311 :/
<n0dl> onborde_: usually as a WDM its used with GNOME or whatever
<n0dl> onborde_: yes it is... Linux is great! ^_^
<smo> bah .. two minds at once
<d03boy> three minds at twice
<n0dl> onborde_: When openbox is used alone (like how i used to do it) it ran faster than any GUI ever
<unique311> i don't know why its not working, like i said, i just place a music cd in the cdrw drive and it mounted correctly
<smo> philc, there used to be a dos2unix package hanging around .. I don't appear to see it on mine tho
<rjordan> philc: you should google more often http://www.google.com/search?q=how+can+I+convert+a+file+with+dos+line+breaks+to+unix+line+breaks%3F&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<n0dl> onborde_: faster than GNOME KDE XFCE and FLUXBOX
<unique311> just not letting me erase cdrw disk
<n0dl> who uses enlightenment anyway?
<n0dl> weird to think people still use taht
<rjordan> n0dl: you obviously haven't seen the new E
<smo> I used enlightenment with gnome some moons ago.  strange to think people are still using gnome too
<orborde_> n0dl: Not to be dumb, but have you ever heard of autocomplete? :)
<n0dl> smo: lol
<aftertaf> lol smo :)
<n0dl> onborde_: nope
<rob_p> philc:  You can cat your file and pipe it through "sed 's/.$//'" and redirect the output to a new file.  That's probably the easiest way.
<aftertaf> n0dl:  i use E17
<orborde_> n0dl: What IRC client are you on?
<unique311> smo: i have a cdrw drive and a dvd drive, it doesn't matter which is secondary master or slave?
<orborde_> n0dl: Telnet?
<n0dl> orborde_: Xchat
<orborde_> n0dl: Type orb and then press tab
<n0dl> orborde_: cool
<n0dl> i wonder... imma google enlightenment
<d03boy> i wish I could find some linux drivers for my cheap ass webcam :(
<aftertaf> !e17breezy
<ubotu> it has been said that e17breezy is E17 on breezy: : http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<orborde_> n0dl: It makes everyone's lives easier. Now I don't have to pick your messages out of the mess when you misspell my name :)
<smo> unique311, I don't believe so.  can't be sure however, they're the same unit in my machine
<rjordan> n0dl: http://www.get-e.org/Screenshots/User_Submitted/_images/pithlit-e17.png
<orborde_> X is just...holy crap. Whoever came up with the idea of totally disembodying the graphical interface was a fscking genius.
<n0dl> is enlightenment fast?
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> very
<n0dl> faster than xfce?
<aftertaf> yep, by lots
<Aegir> aftertaf: Stable though?
<aftertaf> on my p3 500 anyway
<n0dl> hmmm
<aftertaf> Aegir:  yep.
<rjordan> nope...
<orborde_> For example, I'm logged in with GNOME on my machine physically. However, I'm currently sitting in a computer lab with a fullscreen X+ssh session through Cygwin logged in with Xfce over the LAN.
<orborde_> IT'S SO AWESOME.
<n0dl> thats what i thought
<smo> orborde_, it's not really that long ago that most terminals were just 'thin clients' too.  seems to me X just kept the same concept
<Aegir> aftertaf: Intrigueing
<orborde_> *ahem* yes....
<rjordan> e is sooo unstable
<n0dl> thats what i thought
<n0dl> i read a lot about E
<aftertaf> rjordan:  need to keep uptodate on the cvs
<EddieDaMan> are there any downloads that i really should install for ubuntu
<n0dl> i heard it was mega unstable
<EddieDaMan> like standards
<orborde_> smo: Thin clients are so not a new concept./
<aftertaf> its stable here at least...
<OptiPlex> eddie: gstreamer0.8-mad
<orborde_> EddieDaMan: w32codecs
<andyluo> xine
<OptiPlex> sun ray = thin client
<n0dl> it looks like a more aesthetically pleasing fluxbox/openbox
<n0dl> theres no panels
<Terminus> n0dl, E16 is ok enough but i ditched it in favor of openbox. still not really as smooth as it can be. :)
<aftertaf> EddieDaMan:  there you go ;)      enable universe & multiverse first.
<smo> orborde_, a guy I work for insists on having every computer in the rack .. including the desktops, and having the displays wired up allover the office to them.  because that's how he was taught computers should look
<orborde_> Why is it that in the computing world, all these so-called new ideas have literally been around for 20+ years?
<rjordan> OptiPlex: and the more common NCP and WYSE
<n0dl> Terminus: I bet! arrgh im trying to find a way to clean install Openbox from base system
<philc> thanks rob_p
<Aegir> OptiPlex: Not particularly *thin* though. Bigger than the old iMacs and ugly as sin. Atleast the ones at the library nearby from my school
<EddieDaMan> thanks
<orborde_> smo: That is so awesome. How old is this fellow?
<aftertaf> orborde_:  cos of m$'s legacy of nasty computing
<n0dl> Terminus: I am so close to figuring it out
<rob_p> philc:  np :-)
<OptiPlex> yeah, i wonder if sun rays are as sllllloooow as wyse
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> whats up
<orborde_> aftertaf: That
<n0dl> Terminus: Do you  want me to tell you how i did if it i figure it out?
<smo> orborde_, I want to say 70s atleast.  he's recovering from a stroke, so it's hard to tell from features alone
<orborde_> aftertaf: That's arguable.
<Terminus> n0dl, doesn't openbox have a package already? :)
<OptiPlex> heh my old imac is da bomb
<orborde_> smo: That is amazing. Bow down and worship that guy.
<aftertaf> orborde_:  a lot of 'newx' has been around in unix circles for years.... its just new to us as we discover it
<Zukero> n0dl : enlightenment is quite stable
<Terminus> n0dl, nah... i'm fine with the default gnome. i only use openbox in cases where the box can't really handle DEs.
<Zukero> O use it as adaily basis
<n0dl> Terminus: i c
<Zukero> -O+I
<orborde_> smo: Even moreso if he worked on, say, the Colossi or whatnot.
<aftertaf>  Zukero me 2 ;)
<n0dl> Zukero: it is?
<Zukero> yeah
<orborde_> aftertaf: Indeed.
<n0dl> i dunno
<Zukero> and there are two versions
<[Jonne] > yeah, i'm in enlightenment too
<smo> orborde_, he's an accountant .. it's just a tool to him
<[Jonne] > and i'm a n00b
<Zukero> e16 : that is stable
<aftertaf> [Jonne] :  hehe yeah !!!
<n0dl> the official website is down
<Zukero> e17 : unrealeased officially, but yet quite stable
<OptiPlex> im waiting on a linux-clone from MS that is buggier than doze
<aftertaf> Zukero:  16 is stable, yeah
<EddieDaMan> where do i find w32codecs?
<aftertaf> OptiPlex:  wine?
<aftertaf> EddieDaMan:  universe/multiverse
<Zukero> n0dl : go to www.get-e.org
<OptiPlex> then all the n00bs will say 'IM ON UNIX' heh
<aftertaf> !tell EddieDaMan about restricted
<cmug> Will Ubuntu be getting Oracle certifications sometime soon?
<Terminus> Zukero, i had issues in E16 where it couldn't handle really long menus.
<[Jonne] > this is unix, I know this!
<cmug> Since U now has the IBM cert
<Beleys> Poy
<OptiPlex> running the win32 abiword in linux is funny because you dont NEED to heh
<Zukero> Terminus : it could, you just need to setup menus behaviour
<OptiPlex> wow I can run TWO versions of the same program, all d4 coeds love me heh
<Zukero> i had some menus like 2.5 desktops long
<Terminus> Zukero, i was too lazy to figure it out. i like openbox more now. might be because the first WM i used was blackbox. :)
<Zukero> but i'm now running e17
<Zukero> yeah
<orborde_> smo: Aw.....
<OptiPlex> i used to use kde 1.something back in the day
<Zukero> light desktop
<Zukero> i like it eye catchy :)
<OptiPlex> maybe it was 2.something i dunno it was 4 yrs ago, and it sucked
<aftertaf>  /ontopic...    anyone got any issues with ubuntu?
<Terminus> OptiPlex, i still hate kde. :)
<[Jonne] > zukero, is there an easy (GUI) way to change icons in e17? I'd prefer to have the firefox icon for my browser, instead of a generic globe
<Zukero> yeah
<Zukero> e-util-eapp-edit
<aftertaf> [Jonne] :  e_app ^
<Zukero> --+_
<OptiPlex> kde 3.3 is kewl
<Terminus> aftertaf, well, it crashes during playing audio here. i'm assuming it's a hardware problem. could be dirver though.
<Zukero> but not quite stable though
<OptiPlex> true
<drcode> how can I update evolion to the ver in there web site?
<Zukero> depends if you're using cvs or breezy repo version
<aftertaf> Terminus:  with any media player? and different output engines?
<n0dl> hmmm looks interesting
<n0dl> but i dont know
<aftertaf> n0dl:  costs nothing to try, no borkage of your system will happen
<Zukero> cvs is mre stable, but can be a pain to install on ubuntu
<n0dl> aftertaf: how would i do this from a clean install?
<OptiPlex> i wish i had the bandwidth to install beep
<aftertaf> Zukero:  cvs autoupdate script ;)
<Terminus> aftertaf, haven't really tried to figure it out yet. i just reboot. i only use rhythmbox with the gstreamer backend. maybe it won't crash with xmms. i really don't know.
<Zukero> there is an unofficial repo for e17 for breezy
<OptiPlex> rhythmbox bothers me
<aftertaf> OptiPlex:  me 2
<OptiPlex> reboot=ow!
<aftertaf> Terminus:  try beep-m-p
<OptiPlex> i gotta have an EQ :] 
<n0dl> Zukero: whats the package called?
<Terminus> aftertaf, gotcha. that doesn't have any kde deps, does it? i hate kde deps. hehe
<aftertaf> Terminus:  hehe nope.
<Zukero> n0dl : see http://shadoi.soulmachine.net/
<aftertaf> !e17breezy
<ubotu> e17breezy is, like, totally, E17 on breezy: : http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<th3flawl3ss1> can anyone explain this to me? im a linux noob
<th3flawl3ss1>  linux-wlan-ng and manual configuration
<[Jonne] > zukero, could you repeat that command? it doesn't seem to work
<Zukero> e17_util_eapp_edit
<Zukero> just type e17_u then press tab
<Terminus> aftertaf, i googled for it too. seems some people have the same problem. couldn't get anything out of the logs though, maybe because i don't really know where to look.
<Zukero> [Jonne]  : or read user guide on www.get-e.org
<OptiPlex> dialup is d4 dev1l
<n0dl> no official/restricted repo?
<orborde_> Where are the application icons stored?
<Madpilot> n0dl: do you mean Multiverse?
<n0dl> Madpilot: yeah
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Terminus> orborde_, for the menus? i think it's /usr/share/applications
<Zukero> n0dl : not before official release
<Terminus> orborde_, oh... icons. i thought entries. hehe
<orborde_> Terminus: Those are the .desktop files, not the icons themselves :)
<Zukero> n0dl : if you want official, use e16
<Terminus> orborde_, /usr/share/pixmaps i think. :)
<n0dl> Zukero: yeah i wanna use e16 because im sure thats a little more stable
<Zukero> n0dl : don't be sos sure
<Zukero> e16 also segfaults sometimes
<orborde_> Terminus: Thanks
<Terminus> orborde_, np. :)
<n0dl> i c
<Zukero> and e17 can be lighter if performance is what you're looking for
<anatole_> how do i open .bin files? the app itself is java-based
<OptiPlex> opinions: breezy on ppc
<aftertaf> n0dl:  or get the elive cd and test it w/o installingif you want
<n0dl> mebe
<aftertaf> anatole_:  you run it.
<Terminus> anatole_, sh foo.bin or chmod +x foo.bin; ./foo.bin to run them.
<orborde_> Terminus: Dagnabbit. /usr/share/pixmaps doesn't exit.
<anatole_> thanks
<orborde_> Terminus: Nor does it even exist.
<aftertaf> orborde_:  usr/share/icons ?
<Terminus> orborde_, it doesn't? it exists here.
<orborde_> aftertaf: Thanks
<orborde_> Terminus: You must have a Mutant Installation
<orborde_> Does Xfce support taskbar notifications like GNOME does?
<Terminus> orborde_, errr... this is a default breezy install.
<orborde_> Terminus: I really have no idea. I'm very confused.
<aftertaf> lol mutant
<Terminus> orborde_, well, aftertaf's path seems to be better. it has the icons in multiple sizes. :)
<aftertaf> could be a n app that installed it.
<Terminus> well, pretty basic here. haven't really added a lot of apps on the default.
<philc> is there a way to view the line break characters in a text file?
<smo> philc, a hex editor?  curious why you'd want to do that tho
<philc> smo: want to check how a file has been saved
<Terminus> philc, i think there's an option for that in vim. can't really tell you what it is offhand though.
<smo> try 'file' .. it should tell you
* Terminus is loaded with coffee and goes to the loo
<n0dl> i didnt know you could view websites in command line
<n0dl> craziness
<OptiPlex> n0dl: links and lynx are great for that :] 
<orborde_> n0dl: w00t for lynx :)
<n0dl> lynx? links?
<n0dl> i thought i just had to type "g" then the url
<n0dl> is that right?
<smo> philc, 'file filename' appears to return 'ASCII text' on a file with unix newlines, and 'ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators' for windows-style
<Razor-X> n0dl: that should be in lynx
<Razor-X> links and lynx are two different text browser
<n0dl> i c
<Razor-X> links and its successor links2 are more modern than lynx
<drcode> hi all
<n0dl> Razor-X: how do i activate them?
<OptiPlex> links ownz
<n0dl> type lynx?
<drcode> any one know about cbq
<Razor-X> still, lynx has a very nice followingb ehind it still
<n0dl> or type links
<philc> smo: cool, thanks
<drcode> is it working in ubuntu
<n0dl> ?
<Razor-X> (I use lynx, personally, only because I never knew about the existance of links when I started text browsing :)
<Razor-X> n0dl: yeah, open up a terminal of any sort and type in either ``lynx'' or ``links''
<intelikey> w3m
<Razor-X> yes, there's another popular text browser
<smo> I use links because threaded downloads are difficult to give up :)
<orborde_> n0dl: They are two different things
<Razor-X> (although it's w3, not w3m)
<OptiPlex> i think lynx is older than links
<orborde_> n0dl: lynx is more stipped-down
* OptiPlex scratches beard
<Razor-X> w3m happens to be the emacs-interfacable distillation
<intelikey> elinks
<Razor-X> intelikey: there's an elinks?
* OptiPlex ph33rs emacs
<intelikey> yes
<Razor-X> intelikey: wow, that I'm going to get
<[Jonne] > zukero, the icon won't change, when i use the eapp editor
<[Jonne] > i click set icon, but when i save, it's still the old icon
<orborde_> OptiPlex: emacs is indeed a terrifying beast
<Razor-X> if you really want to duke it out in the world of the terminal, I can help you out with doing most common tasks in the terminal
<smo> there's an incarnation of links that'll use the framebugger for images too.  I think it's a build option in elinks .. but I'm probably wrong
<n0dl> so how would i run links or lynx?
<Razor-X> I do almost all of my (high school AP or Honors level) homework in the terminal :)
<[Jonne] > is there anything i'm overlooking?
<smo> n0dl, same as anything else.  install package, type command
<OptiPlex> n0dl: just go to a terminal and type 'links' :] 
<intelikey> i believe w3m is standard on ub by the way.
<Razor-X> smo: twibright, if i'm not mistaken
<n0dl> Razor-X: i want to rock terminal
<OptiPlex> heh, i wrote a tutorial on terminals 'in' a terminal
<Razor-X> n0dl: open up any terminal, and type in ``links'' or ``lynx''
<Razor-X> like I said
<OptiPlex> ee>vi
<OptiPlex> :] 
<n0dl> alright
<Razor-X> :)
<Razor-X> vi's ok, I guess
<n0dl> neither of them i s found
<Razor-X> I mean, I can't stand the vi movement keys for the life of me (they're so spread out), but meh
<n0dl> do i have to apt-install it?
<OptiPlex> the great thing about ubuntu is that there's 'aee' for it, which is identical to 'ee' in freebsd
<Razor-X> n0dl: I would think at least lynx is installed, hmmm :(
<Razor-X> try a ``dpkg -l | grep lynx''
<OptiPlex> the only ones I use are :save shift+i, esc, and :quit
<OptiPlex> heh
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: I know :qw
<smo> I love vim, but I keep finding spare 'i' characters making a mess of my code
<n0dl> Razor-X,  i installed base system
<OptiPlex> then again that's viM, and not vi hence my hate for vi.
<Razor-X> what I meant by movement was ``hjkl''
<Razor-X> ok, my bad, viM
<intelikey> n0dl w3m should be installed.
<Razor-X> since I was assuming we all use viM
<rjordan> vi's regex-replace is easier then emacs IMHO
<Razor-X> and that we aren't using TECO Emacs, but GNU Emacs
<Razor-X> emacs has crap regexp support, I agree there
<OptiPlex> lol razor. vi reminds me of playing 2d wolfenstein on apple II and walking with the keyboard
<Razor-X> but with awesome macros, who cares?
<n0dl> intelikey,  w3m?
<intelikey> yes
<n0dl> whats that?
<orborde_> ah, shit. overwrote a file. Hope THAT wasn't important :(
<rjordan> Razor-X: indeed, ssh+screen+emacs = pwnage
<intelikey> w3 = www m    cli webbrowser
<orborde_> Fortunately, it was named "test.txt", so I doubt it was.
<OptiPlex> nano/pico seem pretty easy to use too. they're not 'ee' but hey, they work :D
<intelikey> m= minimal i think ?
<orborde_> How do I get volume control into Xfce ?
<orborde_> Does Xfce have applets...?
<OptiPlex> rexima :] 
<intelikey> orborde_ i always used aumix for that.
<orborde_> intelikey: aumix ?
<intelikey> yep
<orborde_> intelikey: That's command line, is it not?
<orborde_> intelikey: You're suggesting that I put in some launchers for volume up/down, perhaps?
<intelikey> like alsamixer  (which is installed by default)
<intelikey> try alsamixer
<intelikey> for volume control
<n0dl> OptiPlex,  how would i open links within the site?
<orborde_> n0dl: links? Select them using up/down, and press right arrow
<n0dl> im using lynx
<orborde_> n0dl: Same thing
<intelikey> n0dl also [etc]  is your friend in 'links'
<rjordan> lynx however does not have a graphical mode like links -g
<rjordan> it's all about framebuffer surfing
<orborde_> intelikey: Is there a nice GUI alsamixer somewhere?
<intelikey> maybe.   but that is why i sujested aumix.   :)
<intelikey> orborde_ 'sudo apt-get install aumix '     if you don't like it you can remove it.     it works in cli or gui
<intelikey> or should i say has a gui also...
<rjordan> orborde_: there is alsamixergui :)
<intelikey> i think i saw... yeah that ^
<intelikey> beet me to it rjordan :)
<rjordan> lol
<rjordan> why does idle have to be soo ugly?
<intelikey> it's in the code.
<intelikey> ?
<OptiPlex> #box irl
<rjordan> indeed it is :(
* orborde_ is going to bed. Good night
<Elektrochelovek> !boost
<ubotu> Elektrochelovek: Are you on ritalin?
<n0dl> lol
<treitter> is it too late to suggest a name for 6.10?
<treitter> How about Easy Elephant?
* OptiPlex is
<n0dl> yeah it is
<n0dl> its dapper drake
<n0dl> sorry treitter
<treitter> n0dl: that's 6.04
<Elektrochelovek> !libboost
<n0dl> oh i c
<ubotu> No idea, Elektrochelovek
<n0dl> !poop
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, n0dl
<n0dl> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<n0dl> !javadebs
<ubotu> hmm... javadebs is at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<n0dl> i c
<n0dl> mmm listening to groove salad
<OptiPlex> !ppc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ppc is PowerPC. Macs, IBMs. Nicer then Intel.
<OptiPlex> heh
<intelikey> rjordan perhaps the writer/s were going for the 'it's so ugly it's pretty' look  ?
<Elektrochelovek> !boostdebs
<ubotu> Elektrochelovek: Bugger all, i dunno
<Elektrochelovek> !boostlib
<ubotu> Elektrochelovek: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<OptiPlex> !ubuntuppc
<ubotu> OptiPlex: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<OptiPlex> :[
<OptiPlex> !ubuntu-ppc
<ubotu> OptiPlex: Bugger all, i dunno
<SepheroRick> bhgaasdasdasd
<OptiPlex> wtf
<Elektrochelovek> where to get boost libraries for ubuntu?
<csirkefog> re
<Terminus> hello. is there any package available to make beep media player minimize to the notifier like rhythmbox?
<hjra> hi to all
<OptiPlex> you folks be k3wl, im out
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are default settings stored in ubuntu when a new user starts up?  how does the desktop get that icky brown color?  i want to change that from the root, not by "hacking" it in skel.
<hjra> I need to listen on port 1001 for ascii records, and put the records into a mysql db, you know what can I do it?
<Gecko> Hey there. I am using ndiswrapper with ubuntu, and everything is fine, but I cannot figure how to set it up to start at boot. I have followed the howto on the wiki, but that doesn't work, because, when I set up the key, I need to add it as iwconfig wlan0 key open <key>. That, I cannot entirely figure out how to specify in the /etc/network/interfaces. Can anyone help?
<wezzer> oh shit
<krow> wow, i'm back.. i was on ubuntu for a while, switched back to windows.. and now i remember why i hate windows.. i'm back to linux
<holy_cow> krow, just out of curiosity, why switch back to win, why switch back to ubuntu?
<holy_cow> not flaming, just curious about peoples decisions
<krow> switched back to windows to use adobe photoshop, pagemill, and other programs made for windows.. but the security issues just arent worth it.. i'd rather, MUCH rather, be on ubuntu
<holy_cow> cool
<holy_cow> i use gimp instead of ps, and scribus instead of pagemill
<intelikey> holy_cow i thought he was real clear on why.   he forgot why he hated windows,  then remembered...  :)_
<krow> lol
<holy_cow> heh
<drcode> hi all
<krow> it's been a while.. i forgot a lot of important stuff about ubuntu, so i appologize ahead for all the questions i might be asking
<intelikey> it only took me one refresher course,  :)
<drcode> I want to upgrade evoltuin
<drcode> evolution
<drcode> it want to install xserver and more ?
<holy_cow> drcode, say what?
<aftertaf> drcode:  what version of ubunt are you on right now?
<krow> oh yea, speaking of upgrade.. is breezy badger worth downloading? i still have 5.04
<aftertaf> krow:  yeah, more thatn ;)
<drcode> breezy
<drcode> I did update and so
<intelikey> drcode 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop '   ?
<holy_cow> krow, be aware that breezy has a few bugs
<holy_cow> 1. sometimes automount doesn't work
<aftertaf> drcode:  did you do that too?? ^
<drcode> I Use xfce
<drcode> no
<drcode> I Need also for upgrade?
<intelikey> drcode 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop '   ?
<holy_cow> 2.  this appears related to automount, but usb ports sometimes are simply not seen by the kernel
<aftertaf> itll make sure all it well in X land for you.
<holy_cow> i would recommend staying on 5.04 until either this is resolved or badger is out (and the issue has been fixed)
* aftertaf dapples with dapper already
<holy_cow> oh also 3. sometimes the floppy drivers in not autoloaded and you need to add it to /etc/modules
<drcode> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<drcode> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<drcode> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<drcode> or been moved out of Incoming.
<holy_cow> basically breezy is not a solid release
<aftertaf> drcode:  enable universe & multiverse
<aftertaf> !repos
<krow> holy_cow, is it possible to just upgrade, or do i have to install 5.10 like installing a new OS?
<ubotu> I heard repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<drcode> art iin sources.list?
<krow> holy_cow, i should be able to overcome those bugs
<aftertaf> krow:  all you do is change your apt sources and update/upgrade;
<holy_cow> krow, yep you can upgarde, no need to reinstall
<holy_cow> krow, you won't they are unresolved as of today, even by ubuntu devs
<aftertaf> krow:  with a install x|k|ubuntu-desktop in the middle
<krow> sweet
<intelikey> "breezy badger" is not a solid release ?
<holy_cow> krow, as well they are intermittent, i have 6 machines with no problem, 6 with all those problems, no idea why
<drcode> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restri$
<drcode> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<drcode> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<drcode> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<drcode> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<aftertaf> holy_cow:  yeah i understand... but all linux can be like that too.
<aftertaf> drcode:  pastebin, dont paste here
<aftertaf> !tell drcode about past
<aftertaf> !tell drcode about pastebin
<krow> lol
<holy_cow> sure and windows too
<krow> thanks drcode.. you could have pmed that to me
<PokerFacePenguin> pastebin rocks
<PokerFacePenguin> i love that pastebin script
<drcode> sorry
<drcode> any idea?
<drcode> k
<drcode> I Will try apt-get install evolution
<drcode> what do U think >
<krow> where can i find information on changing my repository to breezy repos?
<Hoxzer> !tell krow repos
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<krow> thanks
<morphix> hi ppls.
* xota saluda!
<morphix> how do i update my 5.04 to 5.10 without messing it up
<intelikey> !upgrade to breezy
<ubotu> Wish i knew, intelikey
<intelikey> !up grade to breezy
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know
<aftertaf> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<RadSurfer> I have a few silly questions... wishing to try Ubuntu in decemeber...
<RadSurfer> december... anyways, can a single 700mb CD contain all I need for installation?
<RadSurfer> at least to get up and running?
<Terminus> RadSurfer, yes.
<RadSurfer> that sounds great.
<RadSurfer> I now have FC-2
<Terminus> RadSurfer, default install gives you office and media apps.
<RadSurfer> and want to try something different.
<Tidus> RadSurfer: that one cd will have all you need for office, media, internet, a few games, and such
<Terminus> plus a few more stuff. basically productivity stuff.
<RadSurfer> I see.
<Tidus> the rest can be installed from the net (just enable universe)
<RadSurfer> I thought it was scaled down compared to some distros
<intelikey> RadSurfer wrong.  it's bloated
<RadSurfer> Does Ubuntu come with Python and Perl ?
<Terminus> RadSurfer, yep.
<Tidus> RadSurfer: the base install is a bit scaled down, but the rest can be installed as you need it
<RadSurfer> Excellent. ok.
<Terminus> RadSurfer, i'm getting to like it real well as a workstation myself. :)
<Juhaz> it's "scaled down" in sense that base install doesn't have five different desktop environments for example
<dell500> 5?
<Terminus> gcc isn't installed by default though.
<RadSurfer> What one reason should I go with Ubuntu instead of say, mandiva?
<aftertaf> RadSurfer:  apt
<Terminus> RadSurfer, it seems cleaner? and apt is really nice. :)
<dell500> Ubuntu, IMO, has a better community/help
<aftertaf> apt is a three word wonder
<dell500> apt is soooo nice
<dell500> lol
<Tidus> mandriva has issues.
<intelikey> Juhaz that would be default install  not base install    the base system has no gui
<RadSurfer> its cvs variant
<Tidus> at least, from what i seen
<Terminus> RadSurfer, i haven't touched rpm distros in years even if yum/urpmi is already available. :)
<Juhaz> intelikey, I never said it had, just that it doesn't have five, description fits both! :)
<Terminus> RadSurfer, oh, ubuntu is now certified for DB2, if you're into it too. :)
<n0dl> i dont really trust RPM based distros
<n0dl> theres jsut something about RH that i dont trust
<aftertaf> n0dl:  ai second that
<RadSurfer> I have never had trouble with rpm's
<aftertaf> s/ai/I
<intelikey> urpmi was good in 2002 :)
<aftertaf> very slow to update
<Tidus> my two favorite distros are gentoo and debian (or debian based)
<n0dl> lol
<Terminus> last rpm distro i played with was rh9. gentoo was nice but i couldn't stand the compile times. hehe
<alsh> Hello! How to permanently set environment variable? (bash) I tried doing: set MYEMAIL="myemail <me@myself.com", but it doesn't work...
<n0dl> yeh i wanna try gentoo... but imma try it when im more experienced
<n0dl> i am gonna try slack though
<aftertaf> alsh:  in you .bashrc prefs file
<Terminus> alsh, it's export, not set.
<Tidus> n0dl: gentoo's quite nice, but as Terminus said, the compile times are hell to live with
<Corrupter> what are some good programs to download for ubuntu?
<Terminus> Tidus, another issue i had with it was during that time, i still had broken packages in stable. :(
<RadSurfer> and of course still uses Samba
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  w32codecs, xine
<Terminus> Corrupter, you better ask yourself what you want to do on ubuntu first. :)
<n0dl> Corrupetr: gcc g++ build essential
<alsh> aftertaf: Thanks!
<RadSurfer> I heard Ubuntu is good with older PC's, too
<Tidus> Terminus: ya, they've had a bit of trouble with that... that's why i ran the unstable tree... never had a single breakage in over a year
<aftertaf> Terminus:  broken packages put hairs on your chest
<Corrupter> lol
<alsh> Terminus: Thank you!
<Terminus> aftertaf, i'd say totem-xine. xine isn't really user friendly IMHO. :)
<aftertaf> RadSurfer:  yep. pIII 500 runs like a dream
<intelikey> alsh for global env put them in /etc/profile   for user  put it in ~/.bashrc  or ~/.bash_profile   or ~/.profile
<Corrupter> well, i found some konfabulator-like programs that look interesting, but no ubuntu releases, and i found gnucash, same problem
<Tidus> RadSurfer: i have ubuntu installed on my old pmmx-150 laptop... a bit slow, but runs fine
<RadSurfer> And gaim/x-chat-2 are standard I hope
<krow> i'm trying "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but it's giving me an error. can anyone help me quick?
<Terminus> Tidus, some of them also broke when using sandboxes. :)
<aftertaf> Tidus:  which WM?
<aftertaf> krow:  paste your error in PM to me ;)
<Tidus> aftertaf: on the laptop?  normally fluxbox
<aftertaf> hehe light WM's rule
<Terminus> alsh, put it in your bashrc like they've been saying if you want it set every login. :)
<Tidus> krow: i'll help a bit.
<Corrupter> any idea's on some good programs along those lines?
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  gdesklets or superkaramba for the eyecandy desktop stuff
<Tidus> Corrupter: if you're running kubuntu, use superkaramba (konfabulator like)
<Tidus> Corrupter: it doesn't like to run well if you're not using KDE
<Corrupter> i'm on gnome :-.
<Corrupter> :-/
<RadSurfer> yaay gnome
<Tidus> Corrupter: you can still try it, but i don't know if it'll work properly
<Tidus> i had issues with fluxbox and SK
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  then gdesklets
<n0dl> gnome is alright... mebe not
<krow> aftertaf, did you get that?
<Corrupter> i like KDE, but i also like gnome
<n0dl> i dunno gnome is just to....
<Tidus> Corrupter: good news though... if you enable universe, you can install kde
<Corrupter> i need something... useful, not just looking pretty
<aftertaf> krow:  nope... have you registered? if not, goto #flood and paste there ;)
<Terminus> i think KDE is still messy. never could navigate it worth a damn. :(
<Tidus> Terminus: i'm used to KDE
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  to do what?
<Terminus> Tidus, well, to each his own. ;)
<Tidus> i played around with Manrake (before mandriva) and SuSE too much to not get used to KDE
<Terminus> personally, i like gnome, or openbox for older machines.
<aftertaf> Tidus:  :  Terminus  yep ;)
<krow> aftertaf, just pasted on #flood
<intelikey> Terminus are you also a windows user ?
<Corrupter> i like gnucash, it looks fairly decent, but like i said, no ubuntu release, anybody know of any other types of programs like that?
<Tidus> i have a little Via C3 based router that runs SuSE
<aftertaf> krow:  paste me your sources.list too.
<Terminus> intelikey, not really. just for games. and i haven't found any game worth playing recently. i still spend most of my game time on ET. :)
<Tidus> Corrupter: enable universe, then it might be in there.
<Corrupter> i already have, i haven't really checked anything other than the internet stuff though... let me look through the programs
<aftertaf> and krow, what was the command that gave you theat error? dist-upgrade?
<revfrthumos> howdy all
<aftertaf> howdy revfrthumos
<Terminus> intelikey, why'd you ask? :)
<krow> aftertaf, yea, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krow> aftertaf, posted sources.list also
<Terminus> intelikey, errr... are you chatting as root? bad practice...
<intelikey> just asking.   cause most of the time when i say gnome is too much like windows, i get feedback that goes "i thought kde was the windows clone"
<Corrupter> i have a quick question, say i destroy a 2nd partition on my PC, will i be able to expand my ubuntu partition?
<intelikey> Terminus np
<Tidus> Corrupter: if you enable universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list, gnucash is in there
<intelikey> Terminus no
<n0dl> does anyone know any good free email>
<n0dl> ?
<n0dl> thats not hotmail
<n0dl> ?
<Tidus> n0dl: gmail :)
<n0dl> anything else?
<Tidus> n0dl: not really.
<n0dl> lol
<Corrupter> and how do i update that?
<RadSurfer> ship.ubuntu.com triggers a security certificate violation in Firefox
<Terminus> n0dl, yahoo? lol
<Corrupter> and where is it located on the list?
<Tidus> n0dl: pm me with your current email address if you want a gmail invite
<n0dl> anyhting thats not microsoft based
<n0dl> bleh
<Terminus> n0dl, the nice thing about gmail, you've got pop3 access. :)
<aftertaf> ok krow make sure you have universe and multiverse on each line with main and restricted, then apt-get yupdate and apt-get -f install
<Tidus> Corrupter: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then uncomment the two lines that have 'universe' at the end, then 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get install gnucash'
<intelikey> Terminus i knew why you said it.   :)
<Terminus> intelikey, yeah... thought root just landed. hehe
<Tidus> n0dl: Terminus has a point... with gmail you get free pop3 access.
<n0dl> pop3?
<intelikey> n0dl idk.
<n0dl> idk?
<Corrupter> i'm fairly sure i already have universal
<Tidus> n0dl: you can access your mail with e.g. Thunderbird or Evolution
<Corrupter> cuz i installed the mp3 codec earlier today
<intelikey> yeah i believe.
<Tidus> n0dl: idk means 'i don't know'
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  change your sorces.list then apt-get update, then apt-get install gnucash ;)
<intelikey> idk = i don't know.
<aftertaf> corrupter apt-cache search cash
<RadSurfer> How much HDD space is used for a FIRST TIME installation?
<Tidus> RadSurfer: about 1.8G
<RadSurfer> outch
<aftertaf> and Corrupter for the partition thing, you can resize your root partiton if you boot from a live cd.
<Tidus> RadSurfer: usually a bit less though...
<morphix> RadSurfer, for me it was around 1.7 - 1.8
<RadSurfer> I get to choose items?
<Tidus> it was 1.6 for me
<Terminus> RadSurfer, you can always install only the base. :)
<intelikey> RadSurfer an expert server install can fit in just less than 200m  the default is 1.7g
<RadSurfer> I have a list of checkboxes and such right?
<krow> aftertaf, no dist-upgrade needed?
<Terminus> RadSurfer, default makes the choices for you, base will give you a console and let you customize to your heart's content.
<RadSurfer> OK.
<aftertaf> krow:  not yet, you'll need the -f install first
<aftertaf> dependency issies ;)
<krow> k
<Terminus> RadSurfer, note that you will not get checkboxes ala redhat. i think. haven't tried the base install but i'm assuming it's like debian. :)
<khermans_> Anyone get GmailFS working in Ubuntu?
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<Terminus> aftertaf, i have some here. want me to ship it to you? :)
<intelikey> RadSurfer no   no list of check boxes.   no package selection.   full or server.  that's the install choice.
<Corrupter> how do i uncomment the list?
<RadSurfer> hmmm
<intelikey> remove the #
<Terminus> RadSurfer, the default package installer thingy if you choose server is aptitude. really nice IMHO. :)
<intelikey> RadSurfer thus you install server and apt-get what you want to add.
<RadSurfer> exaactly
<Terminus> or yeah, like intelikey said, apt-get. :)
<Terminus> errr... s/default/canonical/
<Razor-X> does Gmail really have its own FS?
<krow> ok, after i get upgraded to breezy.. i'm gonna my DVD-rom to play DVDs, and a CD-burner.. i remember there were certain media players and packages i needed to play certain media files, i don't remember which tho
<Corrupter> it says unable to lock the list directory
<Tidus> Razor-X: no, but there is a program that will allow you to use gmail just like a file system or something like that.
<Razor-X> or is GmailFS the term for a storage that craftily manages emails and attachments in a way as to transparently make gmail appear as an FS?
<intelikey> Terminus actually, dpkg is the package manager.  apt and aptitude are just frontends that make calls to dpkg  and dselect
<Razor-X> oh, well, yeah, thanks Tidus
<khermans_> Razor-X, Tidus aptitude show gmailfs
<krow> aftertaf, ok, -f install finished.. dist-upgrade now?
<Terminus> intelikey, yeah... wrong terminology on my part. my bad. :)
<Razor-X> aptitude show?
<Razor-X> hmm, I don't use that quite often
<Terminus> intelikey, errr... aptitude calls dselect?
<Corrupter> ok... anybody know how to fix that?
<Tidus> Terminus: sometimes, yes
<khermans_> Razor-X, aptitude is the successor to apt-get
<intelikey> for installition calls yes.
<Razor-X> Terminus: yes, the interface looks a lot like dselect
<Terminus> Tidus, oh... didn't know that. i thought dselect got thrown out when aptitude came along.
<Tidus> khermans_: not really... aptitude is a frontend to apt-get
<Razor-X> khermans_: I know about aptitude and use it regularly, just haven't used show very often
<Razor-X> and i'm pretty sure aptitude is a frontend to dpkg, and not apt-get :)
<khermans_> Tidus, yes but it is much nicer
<khermans_> imho
<intelikey> Tidus ?
<Tidus> intelikey: ?
<Terminus> i still remember when aptitude really sucked 4 years ago. hehe
<n0dl> lol
<n0dl> does aptitude still suck?
<Terminus> now it's better than dselect IMHO though. :)
<morphix> meh.
<Tidus> n0dl: no, aptitude's actually quite nice
<morphix> i dont even use x or a GUI for that matter.
<intelikey> apt-get calls deselect and dpkg   it doesnt do the actuall package manipulation
<Terminus> n0dl, that was four years ago. ;)
<morphix> linux for me.. is only as a server.
<intelikey> n0dl yes it does.
<khermans_> hehe, yeah im an "aptitude man"
<khermans_> no damn Synaptic for us real guys ;-)
<intelikey> that's why they build a ford and a chevy  :)
<krow> what about mazda?
<Terminus> khermans_, dpkg and dependency hell is for real guys... err... might as well run slackware. hehe
<khermans_> intelikey, i think they only do that so there's no monopoly!
<intelikey> krow yeah we know about windows too
<krow> intelikey, lol
<krow> that was good
<khermans_> slackware is hard to maintain i hear
<sabmann> dunno
<Terminus> so i've heard too. i never really played around with it. considered it once but the lack of a postgresql package turned me off.
<Corrupter> i'm confused as all hell about this, can somebody help me out?
<Terminus> Corrupter, what are you trying to do?
<Terminus> oh... sources list?
<Corrupter> yes
<Terminus> i'll paste my source list for you.
<khermans_> Terminus, yeah i fell in love with Ubuntu after using redhat, gentoo, suse, mandrake, lycoris, knoppix, lfs, etc on/off for 7 years
<Corrupter> i A. don't know how to uncomment something and B. am a n00b
<intelikey> Terminus don't flood
<dell500> gonna take an hour to get all my mp3s on my ipod, wow, time for sleep
<dell500> night, have a grateful day :)
<sabmann> Terminus, in terminal do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Terminus> intelikey, don't worry. i won't i meant i'd use a pastebin. :)
<intelikey> Corrupter a line with    '# blah blah blah " is commented out.   remove the  #
<learnin9> hello
<Corrupter> i did that
<learnin9> every body
<Corrupter> what now?
<learnin9> i am a japanse pig
<n0dl> what?
<krow> save it
<n0dl> is taht some kinda racist comment?
<Terminus> Corrupter, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4829
<Corrupter> did that
<intelikey> save and exit.   'sudo apt-get clean ;sudo apg-get update '
<intelikey> then you are ready.
<Zag0R> hi!how  i can extend my desktop on another monitor !! TNX
<Terminus> khermans_, i'm liking BSD a lot for servers now. never really had the chance to play with it before because of the lack of boxen. i fell in love with ubuntu as a workstation though. :)
<penguinzdr> how can i uninstall all kubuntu-desktop packages safely and GDM to start automaticallly after the uninstallation?
<Corrupter> unable to lock administration directory
<khermans_> Terminus, yeah Ubuntu is the best desktop OS
<henriquemaia> Hello, does anyone knows a way of disabling the close button (on metacity)?
<khermans_> Terminus, OpenBSD if you want that secure server
<aftertaf> krow:  yep, if you did apt-get update first ;)
<intelikey> Zag0R there are some pretty good howto's on duel-head linux  on the web.  did you look ?
<krow> aftertaf, of course ;)
<Corrupter> like 5 files got 404 errors
<Terminus> khermans_, i'll use it when i need a router. otherwise, i'll stick to general purpose freebsd for now.
<n0dl> does anyone know a more reliable client than GAIM?
<krow> aftertaf, already running dist-upgrade.. was too impatient to wait for answer
<khermans_> hehe  Terminus use 6.0 yet?
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  run it with sudo, and close synaptic
<aftertaf> and check your sources list againnst repos
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<aftertaf> hehe krow s' cool.
<Corrupter> did that
<Terminus> khermans_, not yet. i'd like to some time. i think we're getting dangerously off topic. we should stop before somebody complains. hehe. :)
<Corrupter> repos?
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  pastebin the 404s then ;)
<khermans_> Terminus, ahh no fun !
<krow> :)
<revfrthumos> wow, this has been some experience... i feel like such a newb.
<intelikey> Corrupter also know what release you are using.   'uname -r'
<aftertaf> see the link from ubotu Corrupter ^^^^^
<Corrupter> 5.10
* xota re!
* revfrthumos install ubuntu yesterday
<Terminus> khermans_, switch to #ubuntu-offtopic? :)
<intelikey> Corrupter  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<khermans_> Terminus, nah im heading to sleep soon - 4 : 30 am
<penguinzdr> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Rtfm
<n0dl> its one thirty on the west coast
<penguinzdr> sorry
<Terminus> khermans_, ok. have a good morning's sleep. :)
<penguinzdr> how can i uninstall all kubuntu-desktop packages safely and GDM to start automaticallly after the uninstallation?
<Corrupter> ok, one last question, what is the command to install something?
<Terminus> Corrupter, apt-get install $something
<Terminus> Corrupter, if you want a console front-end, you can use aptitude. for a gui, synaptic.
<intelikey> Corrupter mam mam
<intelikey> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man man" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<wmealing_> got a question, I'm interested in writing a package which runs on ubuntu.. when the ubuntu server boots, it gets its ldap server and config settings via the dhcp server (option 95) and then configures itself appropriately, this wouldnt be automatic or a default.. but it would also require a properly configured ubuntu ldap server.... this would be good for mass rollouts or classroom situations.. would anyone find this useful ?
<marianna> hi
<Terminus> hiya marianna :)
* wmealing_ leaves it a second for someone to digest.
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> any of you has managed to run matlab 7.0 in breezy?
<intelikey> wmealing_ i'm sure someone would, but you will probably never hear a thank you for it.
<Corrupter> what is file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<topyli> n0dl: how is gaim unreliable? i have no problems other than server side suckyness
<intelikey> it is a lock file telling apt that aptitiue or synaptic is running so it will not open.
<Terminus> Corrupter, it's a lockfile so that other apps don't mess with it while it's being used. i've had a lot of troubles with /var/lib/dpkg/lock myself.
<Corrupter> well it won't let ME install anything
<n0dl> topyli: i dunno i want to try something new
<topyli> Corrupter: it prevents you from running two apt instances simultaneously
<wmealing_> intelikey, if its not likely to be used, i might not waste my time doing it
<bimberi> wmealing_: the edubuntu people may be interested - #edubuntu or mailing list via http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel
<Terminus> Corrupter, close all front-ends and clean it up manually.
<Corrupter> ... and i do that... how?
<intelikey> wmealing_ i didn't say that.
<Corrupter> it says E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Terminus> Corrupter, are any instances of aptitude, apt, dpkg, and synaptic shut down already?
<Corrupter> how do i do that?
<intelikey> Corrupter close aptitude.   close synaptic   kill any apt-get that is running.     and sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lock     then try again.
<Corrupter> i have nothing open at all other than a terminal and X-Chat
<topyli> n0dl: well, that's different. :-) try apt-cache search messenger and take your pick. depends on which networks you wish to use
<Terminus> Corrupter, you might also want to delete /var/lib/dpkg/lock if it exists, same way intelikey told you how.
<intelikey> so   sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lock     then try again.
<n0dl> alright
<n0dl> does anyone know the package for envince?
<agtnz> evince?
<bimberi> n0dl: evince ?
<n0dl> oh woops
<n0dl> thats what its called
<topyli> n0dl: you probably want to add a grep command to that command line, like so: apt-cache search messenger | grep client
<Corrupter> nope
<Corrupter> how do i close any dpkg or whatevers?
<intelikey> n0dl topyli just pointed you to apt-cache search     maybe you should  'man apt-cache '
<n0dl> Topyli alright
<Terminus> Corrupter, you can use `ps aux|grep $foo` where foo is the command that you want to check for and make sure nothing is running.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what place do you smart sharpers suggest for plane tickets within california?
<Zag0R> hi!how  i can extend my desktop on another monitor !! TNX
<morphix> is there any easy way to uninstall all GUI apps and gnome, etc?
<Terminus> Corrupter, if you find something, you can use `kill $pid` or `killall $process_name`. kill -9 or killall -9 if it's being stuborn.
<n0dl> BROKEN_LADDER,  youve got to be kidding me
<intelikey> Zag0R google  duel head
<Terminus> morphix, if you just want a command line, you should have installed ubuntu with the server option instead.
<Zag0R> y now a link please!
<Corrupter> and how do i find something?
<Terminus> Corrupter, the ps aux command i gave above.
<topyli> Corrupter: with ps
<Corrupter> ok
<morphix> Terminus, yeh i realise that, it was originally gonna get used as a desktop
<morphix> changed my mind.
<Terminus> morphix, maybe a reinstall will be worth more than the trouble of uninstalling packages. :)
<topyli> morphix: just start removing some x libraries until your system is clean
<morphix> i was hoping no downtime lol.
<Seveas> morphix, use debfoster to prune ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> or whatever GUI things you installed
<Corrupter> i see nothing like what you gusy described
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<topyli> Corrupter: if no apt, synaptic, aptitude, or dpkg processes are running, the lock file is there as a result of an error, and you can remove it
<Terminus> Corrupter, well, that probably means that no package app is running so you can delete the lockfiles.
* intelikey thought he did that already.      what command is failing now Corrupter ?
<Corrupter> apt-get install gnucash
<n0dl> why doesnt googe work on lynx?
<Corrupter> Unable to lock the list directory
<Seveas> Corrupter, sudo apt-get install
<Seveas> and close synaptic/aptitude/whatever can use apt
<topyli> n0dl: strange, it's true it's failing
<intelikey> n0dl it does on links/elinks  i don't know about lynx,  it works on w3m also.
<Corrupter> yay! it worked
<rss> hi, any idea how to group bookmarks into a single category in del.icio.us?
<topyli> Corrupter: yep, you need to use sudo for such commands
<Terminus> lol. missing sudo.
<rss> like it is done in http://del.icio.us/sachac
<Corrupter> lol, somebody could have told me that a while ago...
<aftertaf> eek, sorry curr :/
<n0dl> i was wondering how would i delete cookies and history and stuff when i use text only browsers like w3m links lynx etc
<Terminus> rss, you know sacha? :)
<aftertaf> eek, sorry Corrupter  :/
<topyli> Corrupter: heh, nobody ever thinks about the simplest explanation :)
<Terminus> sorry Corrupter... we all missed the obvious. =D
<Corrupter> lol
<rss> Terminus, no, I came across it a while ago
* intelikey scrolls up    *thought i did say that.***
<Corrupter> at least we figured it out
<rss> Terminus, is she a famous hacker?
<Terminus> rss, oh... thought you knew her. i don't know anything about your question though...
<Corrupter> any other little useful programs anybody wants to share?
<Terminus> rss, well, i dunno about being famous but she got quoted a lot in the local papers here before. :)
<rss> Terminus, where?
<Terminus> rss, haven't seen her in a long time though... i just thought we both have a common friend. hehe
<intelikey> Corrupter yes.   less
<n0dl> is there a way to delete history  and cookies and stuff in text only browsers?
<Terminus> rss, philippines.
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  screen
<Corrupter> aftertaf and that is?
<topyli> Corrupter: well, i think wajig is one of the must-have admin tools. also, learn to use grep
<intelikey> yuch screen
<n0dl> anyone know?
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  screen rocks
<topyli> screen does rock
<Corrupter> aftertaf what is it?
<rss> Terminus, wow, if you know her yahoo id or jabber nick... can ya give me or ask her how she did it?
<aftertaf> its a shell thing. in one terminal you can swp from page to page
<topyli> Corrupter: use man on those commands. man sccreen, man grep etc. they have descriptions at the very top of the page
<Corrupter> my terminal is currently at work, lol
<aftertaf> you can close the terminal and the screen keeps running, you then connect via ssh and reattach the screen, ass it well with screen
<Terminus> n0dl, rm the dot directory for the browser? :)
<intelikey> n0dl sure rm their config dir in your home    rm ~/.lynx -rf   for example
<Corrupter> and i've been through way too much hell to open another and have it crap out on me
<rss> Terminus, the planner mode for emacs that she maintains is superb!
<aftertaf> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: (a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 563 kB, Installed size: 972 kB
<Corrupter> oh ya... that helps
<n0dl> intelikey,  hmmm i have a config dir in my home?
<aftertaf> lol
<Terminus> rss, you might want to check her website @ http://sachac.free.net.ph for info on how to contact her. :)
<aftertaf> !tell Corrupter about screen
<topyli> Corrupter: sooner or later you'll end up running several terminals anyway :)
<intelikey> n0dl most web browsers make one yes.
<Corrupter> can we do it in english now?
<Corrupter> i know
<rss> Terminus, seen that, i found no contact info :(
<Terminus> rss, her email is right at the bottom of the page. lol
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  see this page http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<n0dl> intelikey: alright imma try and see if its in my home dir
<Terminus> rss, that was sacha.free.net.ph btw. sorry.
<rss> Terminus, sorry, I was a bit slacky
* intelikey likes " cat less cut and grep " 
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  screen is very subtle, its once you've used it that you realise how cool it is
<Corrupter> i'm getting 8 404 errors when i try to do apt-get update
<n0dl> there isnt one in my home direcotry
<Terminus> anyway, i'm going afk. my dad just arrived and wants me to checkout some hardware he bought.
<intelikey> 'ls df free and mount'
<aftertaf> !tell Corrupter about pastebin
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  pate the error to pastebin
<rss> Terminus, bye :)
<topyli> my favorite utility is sl. it combines entertainment and education very nicely =)
<Corrupter> what is that?
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  and paste us the url
<intelikey> n0dl you sure ?
<Terminus> rss, bye... she's a really cool girl. i wish i could code like her. hehe
<intelikey> n0dl what browser ?
<aftertaf> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty aftertaf :)
<Corrupter> whats pastebin?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<n0dl> lynx links and w3d
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  did ubotu send you a link?
<n0dl> or whatever the last one was called
<Madpilot> Corrupter: you should have gotten a msg from the bot...
<Corrupter> i just did
<Corrupter> i didn't see it till now
<intelikey> w3m
<n0dl> yeah that
<aftertaf> hehe no prob Corrupter  :)
<intelikey> links does i know i'm looking at mine
<bimberi> topyli: lol, never heard of sl - thanks
<n0dl> intelikey: how can i locate it?
<topyli> bimberi: i install it on all machines :)
* bimberi 's favourite is cowsay
<intelikey> n0dl ls -A
<intelikey> in your home.
<n0dl> whoa
<n0dl> your right
<Corrupter> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4830
<n0dl> geez i really should read those man pages
<Corrupter> theres the beginning of my problem
<topyli> bimberi: gnarr is also cool, but difficult to find these days. it generates dwarfish battle cries like "by the beards of my ancestors, i shall bring your demise!"
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> that is why i keep saying that.
<n0dl> hehe
<BockBilbo> where is the best place to suggest a new package to be build for drapper?
<Corrupter> anybody got any idea's?
<BockBilbo> #ubuntu-devel ?
<Corrupter> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4830
<Corrupter> hello?
<intelikey> kinda like M$ starts it's installer with the 'eula' that you have to sware you've read and agree to before you can install,  linux installers should open man man  and make you find the way to exit before you can install.   :)
<n0dl> intelikey: so i run that rm -rf command?
<topyli> BockBilbo: you can also file a wishlist bug in bugzilla
<BockBilbo> topyli, bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org?
<topyli> yes
<intelikey> n0dl man rm
<BockBilbo> ok
<Corrupter> can anyone help me?
<BockBilbo> im gonna ask in ubuntu-devel, and if people like the idea, ill write a wishlist bug there
<topyli> BockBilbo: better yet, build and maintain the package, then report to MOTU service :)
<n0dl> ok
<intelikey> n0dl and yes that will clear all history/cache/cookies
<BockBilbo> xD
<Corrupter> *sigh*
<BockBilbo> hehe topyli i yet dont know how to make deb packages
<BockBilbo> :S
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  looking
<intelikey> as well as any customization you have done on the browser
<topyli> BockBilbo: the good people of debian have taken care of everything: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  disable the backports
<intelikey> hu  oh it's a screeny  lol Corrupter i can't see a thing there.
<aftertaf> they must not be thei reight ones
<topyli> BockBilbo: then you can print "Master of the Universe" on your business cards
<BockBilbo> hha
<topyli> much better than master of arts or some such lame titles
<n0dl> brb
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  do you need sth in backports?
<Corrupter> how do i disable backports?
<bimberi> Corrupter: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and put a # in front of all lines with breezy-backports in them
<BockBilbo> thanks topyli
<intelikey> Corrupter you 'comment' it out.     remember ?
<topyli> BockBilbo: if you don't want to save the whole world, it's easiest to use checkinstall to build packages just for your local use
<intelikey> bimberi actually all the Corrupter Q&A have been cli, i don't think he/she has a gui there.
<bimberi> intelikey: ah, in that case maybe "sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list" would be better?
<intelikey> or w3m http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325  even
<aftertaf> i have a sewxy 3 line does all sources.list
<Corrupter> lol, actually i do
<Corrupter> lol, ok, i got gnucash installed, anyone know where to find it at now?
<aftertaf> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4831
<josias_> how are you?
<Corrupter> anyone know where to find it at?
<josias_> no
<bimberi> Corrupter: I'm guessing Applications -> Office :)
<josias_> ok
<Corrupter> looked there, couldn't find it
<intelikey> Corrupter apt-cache show gnucash     should give you a list,  look for the one with  bin/  in front of it.
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  you'll need to restart gnome to find it, or run it from terminal
<josias_> i saw the list
<bimberi> Corrupter:  you can always type gnucash from the terminal
<intelikey> oh on the menu   hehhe nope.
<Corrupter> alright, there we go
<Corrupter> ok, lol, next quest
<Corrupter> gdesklette?
<bimberi> Corrupter: gdesklets?
<jmspeex> Anyone's got a clue what atftpd gives me: "connect: Address family not supported by protocol"? Running 5.10
<topyli> Corrupter: it's enough to restart the panel
<Corrupter> topyli huh?
<topyli> Corrupter: killall gnome-panel. it will respawn and the menu will be up to date
<Corrupter> alright, anyways, is there any way to download gdesklets in terminal?
<intelikey> Corrupter if you are not going to use 'synaptic '   in the gui, then 'apt-cache search <blah> '     and    'sudo apt-get install <blah> '    learn them, use them.
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get gdesklets?
<bimberi> s/t g/t install g/
<gnomefreak> + install in there
<duncanjm> Help? Every time I run Synaptic, I have to reload my repositories to see multiverse/universe. Even if I only used it 2-3 mins ago.. How to save between sessions?
<gnomefreak> duncanjm, synaptic should save them after reload try running from terminal "sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> "
<gnomefreak> no quotes
<intelikey> bbl
<heatxsink> hello all
<gnomefreak> be back in a min or so i gota run downstairs
<heatxsink> when I boot my desktop machine running Ubuntu Breezy, it does not make a /dev/dvd link to /dev/hdc, how to I make this happen so I don't have to do it manually when I reboot?
<heatxsink> thanks :-)
<duncanjm> LjeefeaTeo <---- Thanks, I'll try that (but I'm waiting for the reporsitory reload right now, so I while) :)
<topyli> you could add it to an init script, or specify hdc as the device in your player if it has such an option
<topyli> heatxsink: ^
<heatxsink> topyli:  which init script?
<topyli> heatxsink: if your player is in the default ubuntu installation, it's a bug too, and should be reported
<bimberi> heatxsink: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<topyli> bootmisc, yes
<gnomefreak> is there an openoffice meta package? that has all OOo files in it?
<onkarshinde> gnomefreak: openoffice.org2
<bimberi> gnomefreak: openoffice.org2
<heatxsink> bimberi:  so do I just put "ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd" at the end of that script?
<gnomefreak> ty
<bimberi> heatxsink: that's what i would try :)
<bimberi> go away spambot
<heatxsink> brb
<heatxsink> thanks guiys
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<bimberi> :)
<khermans_> Sweet!  got GmailFS working!!!
<J_P> hi all
<all> hi
<onkarshinde> J_P: Hi
<Terminus> khermans_, i thought you went to sleep already? :p
<khermans_> GmailFS kept me up
<drcode> hi all
<khermans_> got it working now :-)
<all> hi
<drcode> how I can delete evolution calander?
<Terminus> khermans_, that has got to be the slowest FS ever. :p
<khermans_> Terminus, i dont care -- im using it for backup purposes
<khermans_> my servers will be in good hands
<drcode> where it store his config files?
<topyli> khermans_: yeah well, if you configure 100 gmail accounts, you'll have about 250G or space there :)
<all> drcode 'ls -A ~ '
* khermans_ gets his bots in motion...
<drcode> I delete .evolutoin dir and still it open ok
<drcode> with all my settings
<drcode> .evoltuin
<khermans_> anyone know how to use the date command with %Y formatting?
<Terminus> khermans_, i'm curious since i've never tried used gmailFS, can it use multiple accounts as one FS? :)
<khermans_> tha man page is cryptic
<topyli> drcode: some stuff is probably in .gnome2 too
<khermans_> Terminus, dont think so
<topyli> Terminus: i think you'll have to mount them separately
<khermans_> yea
<Terminus> hmmm... fun with symlinks. heh
<morzel> hi every!
<topyli> Terminus: and a monster fstab :)
<topyli> got to show up in the office
<Terminus> yeah... spending money for raid will save you the aggravation. hehe
<morzel> i have ubuntu 5.10, ati radeon 9550 with tv-out, and I wan't to play videos with totem, but I can't. There is a blank screen
<drcode> k
<drcode> found the prob
<drcode> thanx
<morzel> can any help me?
<Terminus> khermans_, hmmm... i just use the format listed at the top of the manpage. i don't know what %Y actually means either.
<khermans_> Terminus, well i want a script that adds the date to the file name
<khermans_> so i thought i could format the date string output with some options
<khermans_> want files to look like myBackup_2005-11-21.tar.bz2
<onkarshinde> morzel: what kind of video is it?
<morzel> avi file
<khermans_> morzel, you wathing pr0n?
<khermans_> try vlc
<khermans_> aptitude install vlc
<all> wathing ?
<morzel> vlc has the same problem
<onkarshinde> morzel: what kind of video?
<khermans_> hrm, maybe you need the w32codecs
<morzel> mplayer can play normaly, but lagging
<morzel> i have w32 codecs
<crimsun> vlc doesn't use w32codecs
<Terminus> khermans_, i'm trying to figure it out.
<onkarshinde> morzel: I mean type of video. 'file -i filename' should tell you something
<khermans_> Terminus, i know -- stupid huh?  or we're just dumb
<crimsun> if vlc can't play it, it's due to our not compiling with libxvidcore4 support
<Terminus> khermans_, we're just a bit slow. ;)
<Terminus> khermans_, figured it out. i think you want date +%F :)
<khermans_> Terminus, where the hell in the docs does it say + ???
<khermans_> doh...
* khermans_ smacks himself
<`6og> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu network install cd?
<Terminus> khermans_, it says +FORMAT at the top. :)
<khermans_> quick eyes leave brain to take the blame
<cyphase> Is anyone else using a Netgear WG311v2 PCI wireless card?
<[Jonne] > nope
<cyphase> the wiki says it should work
<cyphase> out of the box
<[Jonne] > well, if the wiki says it, it must be true
<[Jonne] > what's your problem
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> well..
<cyphase> it's not working..
<cyphase> i try scanning for a network
<cyphase> and it say's it can't find any
<cyphase> even though i'm right next to the router
<[Jonne] > you mean it drops your connection when you start shareaza?
<[Jonne] > or is this completely unrelated to shareaza?
<[Jonne] > oh crap
<[Jonne] > sorry
<cyphase> completely unrelated
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> wrong channel?
<[Jonne] > i thought i was in the #shareaza channel
<[Jonne] > i can't really help you on that then
<[Jonne] > are you sure your router is broadcasting its SSID?
<cyphase> yes
<cyphase> i have another wireless card..
<cyphase> and when i used ndiswrapper to get it to work, it found the network
<cyphase> but this one isn't working
<[Jonne] > does the wiki say anything about getting the drivers or something?
<cyphase> no
<[Jonne] > meh, i wouldn't know then. I only once used wireless in Linux, and it worked out of the box. So i don't know a lot about what problems one might encounter
<NoobieDoobieDo> I've read on several forums that people who have decent / good hardware are having trouble with Ubuntu running slow in situations where Windows runs noticeably faster.  Comments / Ideas ?
<aftertaf> NoobieDoobieDo:  configure linux correctly, forget windows /end of comment         :] 
<[Jonne] > NoobieDoobieDo, i wouldn't know anything that runs slowaer on linux
<[Jonne] > *slower
<[Jonne] > i even get a better framerate when i play neverball
<NoobieDoobieDo> aftertaf: I've used several distros out of the box. Ubuntu seems to be the most sluggish.  Its making a 1ghz feel like a 750mhz
<[Jonne] > use something other than gnome
<[Jonne] > try E17, if you don't mind messing around
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> :)
<crimsun> NoobieDoobieDo: what cpu?
<NoobieDoobieDo> aftertaf: if you do some google searches youll see what i mean. even people with nice videos cards, 1gb ram and so on are having trouble.  With _1GB_ of RAM and a 1GHZ cpu + you should have no problems.
<NoobieDoobieDo> You shouldnt need to `configure` that ^^
<`6og> NoobieDoobieDo: i don't have to ;)
<NoobieDoobieDo> but a lot of people are having this problem, which I consider Ubuntu specific.
<nomed> hi all
<[Jonne] > you need to change the xorg.conf file from 'vesa' to 'whatever card is running'
<[Jonne] > and other stuff like yjay
<[Jonne] > *that
<nomed> why my usplash stops when init starts ?
<all> NoobieDoobieDo i loaded ub on a p1 133mhz with 98m ram and it didn't seem slow on it....
<nomed> have you any idea?
<NoobieDoobieDo> [Jonne] : already done. even applied some other tweats.
<`6og> does an imac boot from usb? can it boot usb?
<wmealing_> no
<NoobieDoobieDo> all ; in GUI mode ?
<all> yes
<wmealing_> it can boot from firewire, i know that much.
<aftertaf> NoobieDoobieDo:  fair enough, but have they submitted bug reports, asksed on here and said what config they have etc etc etc.? if there are bugs, a loooot of people dont have them and those that do can contribute by bugreporting and finding out why
<pinkisntwell> can i install from the livecd or should i get the install cd to install if i decide to do so?
<NoobieDoobieDo> LOL.
<all> fluxbox
<NoobieDoobieDo> I do not believe you.
<NoobieDoobieDo> oh
<`6og> all: wish i had your patitience :)
<NoobieDoobieDo> not GNOME.
<[Jonne] > well, i wouldn't know then, but ghz, isn't really 'top of the line' in my eyes
<all> NoobieDoobieDo running kde right now
<crimsun> NoobieDoobieDo: please read my question above.
<[Jonne] > my laptop is 2 years old and runs at 1,8 Ghz
<all> and no swap partition/file either.
* aftertaf on a p3 laptop 500 mhz and runing sweet
<nomed> does usplash work for all of you?
<`6og> hi aftertaf
* aftertaf sweet with kde and e17, both are fast enough
<NoobieDoobieDo> crimsun: Intel Celeron 1GHZ
<crimsun> NoobieDoobieDo: dpkg -l linux-686|grep ^ii
* aftertaf off for food.....
<[Jonne] > 1ghz celeron? you call that modern?
<NoobieDoobieDo> [Jonne] : it runs win2k just fine.
<crimsun> nomed: works fine here
<aftertaf> hi '6
<`6og> [Jonne] : my laptops a 500mhz celeron
<[Jonne] > well, yeah, but try running xp on that
<NoobieDoobieDo> crimsun: what kind of speedup did u get
<NoobieDoobieDo> [Jonne] : i run XP on this crap 1gh duron amd.
<aftertaf> optimised kernel is the way to go...
<[Jonne] > you'll have to tweak down some stuff
<nomed> crimsun, that's really strange .. it works untill it's in iniramfs when init starts the splash is gone ..
<nomed> i just see runlevels [OK] 
<all> NoobieDoobieDo i run linux + kde on this p1  what's your point ?
<nomed> i really can't figure out what's the problem
<[Jonne] > NoobieDoobieDo, do you run that with that ugly default luna theme, or windows classic?
<NoobieDoobieDo> all : the point is Ubuntu is sluggish for a lot of people with decent systems and i think this sucks.
<NoobieDoobieDo> [Jonne] : default XP settings
<all> NoobieDoobieDo so don't use it.    but don't come in here trolling about it.
<crimsun> NoobieDoobieDo: nominal speedups, if any
<NoobieDoobieDo> all: I didnt realize how many people were having this trouble, i thought it was just the crappy video card fault. but once i started checking the different forums I found a lot of people having sluggish performance out of 1GHZ + systems w/enough ram, etc.
<viviersf> :(
<Terminus> NoobieDoobieDo, well, i couldn't stand gnome on debian on a p3 800mhz box either. for boxen like yours, i'd probably use openbox instead.
<viviersf> i just dont get why lilo refuses to install sumtimes
<crimsun> NoobieDoobieDo: we didn't enable preempt, for instance.
<Terminus> crimsun, any particular reason why not?
<viviersf> it seems it happens on the pheonix bios's
<viviersf> :(
<crimsun> Terminus: stability.
<viviersf> any1 have any ideas ?
<NoobieDoobieDo> I tried apt-get updrade dist (etc) the other day to go to 5.10 but it just hosed gdm and some other stuff.
<crimsun> it was a config decision early in the devel cycle. Dapper has voluntary preempt enabled currently, however.
<all> NoobieDoobieDo i could hardly care less!   seeing i use mdk not bunutu, but don't come in here trolling.    you are really showing you I.Q.  and not your age.     if you don't like it don't use it.    but leave the good people alone that do like it.
<Terminus> crimsun, oh... i didn't know that had an effect on stability. that's one particular part of ubuntu that i don't like right now, it performs like XP under heavy load. :(
<NoobieDoobieDo> all : if you see how I started the chat I'm asking for COMMENTS / SUGGESTIONS. Not trolling.
<n0dl> how do i download things when i use links?
<crimsun> Terminus: no, we err on the side of stability
<all> you got them.  now stop trolling and leave.
<NoobieDoobieDo> all : who made you IRC god. get real.
<crimsun> NoobieDoobieDo: / all: quit it, please.
<n0dl> does anyone know how to use links or any text-based browsers?
<nomed> crimsun, could you just check if you have a link to /etc/init.d/usplash in any /etc/rc*?
<Terminus> crimsun, well, i learned something new from you today. nice to hear it's enabled by default on dapper though. i don't like recompiling kernels but i do know how. :)
<crimsun> NoobieDoobieDo: if it's an issue, feel free to recompile your own linux-image with the appropriate config changes.
<NoobieDoobieDo> n0dl: yes.
<n0dl> NoobieDoobieDo,  how do i download things using a textbased browswer like links
<crimsun> nomed: sure, it's /etc/rc2.d/S98usplash for instance
<NoobieDoobieDo> n0dl: navigate to the DL link and select it, it should prompt you with a `popup window` at that point.
<n0dl> ok
<nomed> crimsun, yes i have the same ...
<nomed> but i would expect even an rcS.d/S00usplash-start :)
<crimsun> nomed: so what's the issue?
<nomed> i can't really figure out this issue
<nomed> crimsun, when init start the splash stops
<nomed> untill it's in initramfs everything is fine ...
<NoobieDoobieDo> ahh I just saw you can apt-get install Xubuntu ... im going to try that.
<nomed> no progress but i suppose this is normal
<crimsun> nomed: that's impossible, init starts way before usplash
<nomed> init start when run_init is called within initramfs
<crimsun> right, usplash isn't even in the picture at that point
<nomed> usplash bin is in initramfs too
<crimsun> of course, it needs to be.
<nomed> so ...
<crimsun> I don't even know what your symptoms are
<nomed> usplash stop after run_init
<crimsun> please be more explicit
<nomed> crimsun,
<nomed>  grep run-init /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init
<crimsun> what about it?
<nomed> after that my splash is gone
<nomed> i haven't any splash after run-init
<crimsun> replaced with what?
<nomed> nothing
<crimsun> a black screen?
<nomed> i see tty with "running runlevel ...   [ok] "
<nomed> as if in cmdlibe there was no splah specified
<all> crimsun i think nomed is saying, at boot time he gets this pretty picture but it leaves and this ugly text is displayed before gdm starts and gives another pretty picture.   so the thing must be broken cause he saw text for 20 seconds at startup.
<nomed> cmdline
<crimsun> is it the only kernel image in menu.lst?
<[Jonne] > is there a way to turn off the system beep?
<nomed> all, you got it
<nomed> fiuu
<nomed> crimsun, no
<[Jonne] > I turn off sound especially to not annoy others, but every time i screw up in the terminal, my box beeps
<crimsun> nomed: which is it?
<nomed> the default for ex
<all> the internal speaker [Jonne]  ?
<nomed> anyway it doesn't work with any ..
<crimsun> nomed: meaning it's the first one?
<nomed> yes
<nomed> and with the second is the same
<crimsun> have you regenerated it?
<crimsun> it won't work with the second one unless you pass splash to it
<nomed> crimsun, i think it not kernel related
<dpro\\> hey guys!
<nomed> if it was i couldn't see the picture at all
<crimsun> no, have you regenerated the initramfs linkage
<crimsun> presuming it's the current kernel, ''sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)''
<dpro\\> i would like to know if you (yes you!), know a good wireless network sniffer/configuration tool
<crimsun> dpro\\: kismet is nice imo
<nomed> crimsun, that will rebuild the initramfs
<nomed> and the usplash is working there
<crimsun> nomed: right, that's what I asked.
<dpro\\> kismet, okay... it also works with 54mbps networks?
<[Jonne] > all, yes
<crimsun> dpro\\: it doesn't care what network it is
<nomed> my problem arrives after run-init
<dpro\\> crimsun, okay, sounds pretty neat, i will try that when i come home...
<crimsun> nomed: I presume you're running Breezy?
<nomed> yes
<Ubuntu-NewBie> hi
<all> actually [Jonne]  i've heard that there is.  but don't ask me how.    i just unplug mine from the board.
<[Jonne] > i can't really open up my computer
<Ubuntu-NewBie> i cant play DVDs, and the (regionset) in the ubuntu website didnt work.. i dont know the region number or smth like that, could anybody help me please?!
<crimsun> nomed: got your /var/log/dmesg posted?
<Terminus> ubotu, tell Ubuntu-NewBie about restrictedformats
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus,  i went there dude.. i dont know whats the region number for my drive!
<n0dl> how do i type in w3m?
<n0dl> i mean input
<n0dl> text
<rambo3> i
<all> n0dl you can set the hot key,  i think the default is I
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, regions are ugly. i think you can only change that four times in the drive's firmware.
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus, yea but what can i do other than that
<rss> Terminus, mailed.
<n0dl> all: taht isnt it
<rambo3> does vlc work ubuntu-newbe?
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, strip the code i guess. i'm not knowledgeable enough about the topic to actually guide you through.
<all> ?
<Terminus> rss, cool. where're you from btw? :)
<rss> Terminus, India
<all> n0dl man w3m
<Terminus> rss, i remember when she busted her ipaq from all the bootloader tweaking. hehe
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus,  all right, but thanks man
<Ubuntu-NewBie> !
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Ubuntu-NewBie
<n0dl> oh i found it
<all> n0dl what is it ?
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, maybe doom9.org will help you.
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus, ok its not ejecting
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, tried typing eject in the console?
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus,  it sais invalid argument!
<Ubuntu-NewBie> no
<Ubuntu-NewBie> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<rss> bye all
<rss> Terminus, bye
<all> by
<Terminus> rss, bye.
<rss> all, :D
<dpro\\> have fun
<rambo3> do not install ubuntu into airplanes like f16 f15
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, maybe it was automounted bye gnome. minimize all windows, check if it's on your desktop. if so, right click and unmount/eject.
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus, its not
<Terminus> errr... s/bye/by/
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, ok... that's weird. make sure you're not using that FS when you try to eject.
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus,  whats FS?
<Terminus> FS = File System.
<Ubuntu-NewBie> well Terminus yes i am
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus,  there's no such thing as unmout when i right click on it..!!
<Terminus> it won't eject if you're in the mount point for the dvd and stuff.
<rambo3> how about using terminal
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, there should be an eject i think.
<all> rambo3 no i would think that might be the place for windows 2k
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus, yea it gives me the error!
<all> or i mean me
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Invalid Argument
<Terminus> rambo3, wouldn't eject. maybe because gnome volume manager mounted it.
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, errr... i thought you said that was the error that `eject` gave you from the console.
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus, same on as the console man.. Invalid Argument
<dpro\\> also when you try to force it?
<all> Ubuntu-NewBie did you try adding the device ?      eject /dev/hd?      or eject /dev/scd#  ?
<Ubuntu-NewBie> dpro\\, how can i force it..
<dpro\\> try sudo eject --force /dev/whatever it is
<Ubuntu-NewBie> all, it was working a second ago
<Ubuntu-NewBie> but it stopped after i did that
<n0dl> is anyone here good with links?
<Ubuntu-NewBie> region number thingy
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, what does `sudo fuser /dev/$dvd` say? replace $dvd with the actual device.
<all> n0dl what ya need ?
<all>  any1 know how i can find the dir mysql resides in?
<n0dl> all: why cant i view ssl scripts?
<all> url ?
<Ubuntu-NewBie> dpro\\, how can i know whats the drive name?
<dpro\\> what is it that you want to eject?
<Ubuntu-NewBie> dpro\\, the DVD drive but i dont know its name
<all> s/name/address/ ^
<n0dl> all: www.tuxmagazine.com
<n0dl> im trying to go the download section but it wont let me
<n0dl> it says something about not being able to access taht script
<Ubuntu-NewBie> dpro\\, so?
<n0dl> like SSL or TSL or seomthing liek that
<all> i don't know n0dl i got it just fine.
<dpro\\> Ubuntu-NewBie, try to look in /media
<dpro\\> and tell what is in there
<all> it's ssl but links opened it ok for me.
<Ubuntu-NewBie> cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1
<n0dl> all: did you sudo apt-get links or did you make it from source
<n0dl> im not sure which version i have
<dpro\\> try, ls -l
<Ubuntu-NewBie> dpro\\, ok alot of things showed
<all> well n0dl i 'urpmi links '  as root.  but that is because i'm on mdk not ub.  :)
<n0dl> all: wait i found it... appeartenly i didnt get the libssl package
<n0dl> awkard
<Ubuntu-NewBie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fuser /dev/cdrom
<all> and n0dl it is not an issue of not haveing the latest.  my links is ' Links 2.1pre2'
<Ubuntu-NewBie> /dev/cdrom:          28792 28933
<n0dl> *awkward
<Ubuntu-NewBie> dpro\\,  u see that?
<dpro\\> looks like its /dev/cdrom
<Ubuntu-NewBie> yup
<dpro\\> then try sudo eject --force /dev/cdrom
<Ubuntu-NewBie> dpro\\, eject: unrecognized option `--force
<Mr_J_> Hi
<Mr_J_> I have a problem with using twinview.
<Mr_J_> I think it comes from me not defining "nvAGP" "2"
<Mr_J_> which I'm not sure I have to since my card is PCI-E
<Mr_J_> that only applies to AGP cards. right?
<Ubuntu-NewBie> dpro\\, still here man?
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, can you please paste the result of `mount` in a pastebin?
<dpro\\> Ubuntu-NewBie, then try sudo eject -v /dev/cdrom
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus, i type mount in console?
<Ubuntu-NewBie> dpro\\, yeah worked ;)
<Ubuntu-NewBie> do i have to do it like that all the times?!
<all> no
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, oh... it worked already. nevermind. hehe. :)
<all> only if something is bork
<all> or is that borked ?
<Ubuntu-NewBie> okay now
<Ubuntu-NewBie> it didnt eject again
<Ubuntu-NewBie> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<Ubuntu-NewBie> thats stupid :s
<dpro\\> sounds strange
<dpro\\> Ubuntu-NewBie, did you unmount it?
<all> looks like gnome has the device set incorrectly.
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, ok, type `mount` in a console and paste the results. looks like eject is getting confused because you have two drives.
<dpro\\> with umount /dev/cdrom
<dpro\\> ?
<Ubuntu-NewBie> dpro\\, whats mount and unmout man i dont know a thing
<Ubuntu-NewBie> ok where can i pastE?
<Terminus> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Mr_J_> pastebin.com
<Ubuntu-NewBie> okay Terminus http://pastebin.com/435455
<krage> hi i need to edit xorg.conf from the terminal (can't load x) how do I do it?
<pinkisntwell> i'm downloading the livecd to test ubuntu for my hardware. if i decide to install, will i have to download the install cd too?
<dpro\\> with
<dpro\\> nano krage
<krage> dpro\\: ?
<dpro\\> yeah with nano
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, ok... that's funny. it's not listed as mounted so you should be able to eject it.
<krage> okey :)
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Guys its not ejecting anythign!!! not only that cd.. any cd i try to put its not ejecting
<dpro\\> or do you need to get out in the terminal
<krage> no its okey, i just read you wrong :P
<krage> thx
<krage> :)
<Ubuntu-NewBie> does it have to do anything with changing the region number or smth?
<all> Ubuntu-NewBie can you also paste your fstab
<Ubuntu-NewBie> all,  bash: fstab: command not found
<drcode> hi all
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, long shot, and i know this is not the linux way, but maybe it'll work if you'll reboot. maybe the OS got confused because the firmware changed or something. i'm just guessing at this point.
<all> Ubuntu-NewBie can you also paste your fstab  'cat /etc/fstab '
<Ubuntu-NewBie> all, http://pastebin.com/435459
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, according to a quick google, there're two common reasons. 1. your cd drive is broken
<Terminus> 2. the cd youre trying to use has an error
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Terminus, il try rebooting if it doesnt work
<Ubuntu-NewBie> no its not :P
<all> ok one more thing   'ls -l /dev/cdrom '    and the one line of out put you can put in here.
<all> ^ Ubuntu-NewBie
<Terminus> Ubuntu-NewBie, well, you can try `eject /dev/hdc` and `eject /dev/hdd`
<all> yeah i'm looking for where that symlink is pointing.
<Ubuntu-NewBie> all, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-11-17 21:26 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<all> k
<all> hmmm if changing the firmware didn't confuse gnome (which i'm not a gnomer) then i don't see the reason for an error....
<Terminus> all, funny though... mount says it's not mounted.
<Terminus> and i doubt it's because he edited mtab.
<all> <Ubuntu-NewBie> go ahead and reboot as if you were in that other os.
<aftertaf> reedit it then
<J_Element> hello , can any one help me install my sound card driver ...
<J_Element> i cant seem to know how ...
<Terminus> aftertaf, that was just theoretical. i don't think he actually edited it. :)
<all> Terminus aftertaf if it was mounted tho he could see files on the disk
<rambo3> any ides on a ftp client with good gui?
<aftertaf> J_Element:  what card?
<thoreauputic> rambo3: gftp is OK
<aftertaf> rambo3:  loads of em, open synaptic and search ftp
<J_Element> sound card built in , ! intel 915 GAV
<all> Ubuntu-NewBie  you still here ?     'ls /media/cdrom0 '
<J_Element> realtek or some thin like that
<aftertaf> J_Element:  what does lspci show you?   paste to pastebin
<thoreauputic> rambo3: the nautilus file manager can do ftp too (and is installed by default)
<Terminus> rambo3, even nautilus will work.
<all> Ubuntu-NewBie ?
<rambo3> and firefox will work too, i just asked for one good gui
<J_Element> what do u mena ?
<J_Element> mean*
<thoreauputic> rambo3: well, try gftp then
<aftertaf> rambo3:  kbear
<J_Element> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti on Audio Controller (rev 03)
<rambo3> yeah thx thor
<all> J_Element it means run the command 'lspci '  and paste the output in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<J_Element> what do mean ?
<all> nm i see
<J_Element> ok
<J_Element> i did that ! but how do i get steps into installing the card driver
<all> J_Element aftertaf is probably working on it, give him a minute
<J_Element> k
<thoreauputic> J_Element: it's probably installed already - have you tried running the mixer ? ( double click the loud speaker icon and check for muted channels, or run alsamixer in a terminal )
<J_Element> i cant see the mixer thingie :S
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<all> then try the terminal command
<thoreauputic> J_Element: OK open a terminal and type "alsamixer"
<J_Element> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> ah
<J_Element> yeah ! im not that kinda idiot :D
<all> what kind ?
<thoreauputic> J_Element: any output from  "  lsmod | grep snd  " ? (Don't paste it here)
<aftertaf> type 'aumix'
<J_Element> no output
<all> aftertaf not installed by default
<J_Element> aumix : bash: aumix: command not found
<thoreauputic> J_Element: did you try   lsmod | grep snd   ?
<aftertaf> ok, do we test a mixer or see if the soundcard is recognised by his box .... ?
<J_Element> yeah
<J_Element> no output
<aftertaf> which is an answer ;)
<all> check for card
<thoreauputic> J_Element: OK you haven't got a driver loaded :|  Next step
<J_Element> k
<thoreauputic> cat /proc/asound/cards
<aftertaf> `6og:  hard to autotab your nick kaiser ;)
<J_Element> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> what ?
<thoreauputic> weird
<J_Element> yepp :D
<`6og> aftertaf: lol. yeh. it's a neat one like that ;)
<all> me either and my sound work
<aftertaf> J_Element:  type cat proc/a  then use tab to complete it
<aftertaf> make sure you have one ;)
<J_Element> lol
<J_Element> its not working :D
<aftertaf> cat /proc/a   i meant. forgot the w00t slash
<all> apm is all i have in /proc/a
<aftertaf> !info asound
<J_Element> yeah ...
<J_Element> no sound was found ! it showed a list
<krage> is there any place I can download ubuntu Breezy | not the Breezy Badger
<aftertaf> i dont have apm. i have acpi
<aftertaf> krage:  makes 0 sense, its the same thing
<all> krage i didn't know there was a just breezy  ????
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: apm suggests it's an old box, does it not?
<aftertaf> J_Element:   try sudo modprobe soundcore
<krage> okey, then i am wron agein :P
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  hehe the one that is old and obsolete, i NEVER manage to remember which one it is. acpi is good, right? newer one
<J_Element> nuttin
<aftertaf> krage:  never mind. we all learn ;)
<aftertaf> J_Element:  good thing that.... if nuttin then no error returned.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: acpi is newer, not nesesarily "good" :)
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: yes - my old pentium 200 needed apm - this one has acpi :)
<J_Element> yeah
<smo> thoreauputic, I don't think ICH6 (his intel southbridge) is a terribly old chipset .. my board at home uses it, and it's a sata/pci-express/etc gizmo board
<krage> *having trubel getting ubuntu on my laptop* and the "manual" on the net it only stand Breezy so i was thinkin it was an older verion
<thoreauputic> smo: OK - informative
<all> krage no it is a bad habbit around here to leave the last part of the name off.     like hoary     or breezy         they are really hoary hedgehog    and breezy badger
<Kamping_Kaiser> all: they are realy ubuntu 5.04 and ubuntu 5.10 ;)
<J_Element> aftertaf, got any sol'
<krage> yea but the man who wrote the "manual" is to did write ubuntu gnu/linux so when he deid take the gnu part, he also should take the badger :P
<all> Kamping_Kaiser that would be the release but the names i said....
<all> krage or the release number   yes
<Ubuntu-NewBie> all im sorry
<Ubuntu-NewBie> back niow
<J_Element> ubotu, sound driver
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, J_Element
<J_Element> !ubotu, sound driver
<J_Element> ubotu, tell J_Element  about sound driver
<aftertaf> J_Element:  ok, now try cat /proc/asound/cards again
<Ubuntu-NewBie> intelikey, you here??
<aftertaf> J_Element:  you can /msg ubotu sound too
<sexcopter8000m> hi, does anyone know of any ntp servers in germany, or where i can find ntp servers?
<J_Element> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<J_Element>  /msg ubotu sound
<intelikey> yeah Ubuntu-NewBie ?
<aftertaf> J_Element:  debugging sound pbs
<J_Element> what ?
<thoreauputic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<aftertaf> type aplay -l
<thoreauputic> ^^
<aftertaf> -l = L in small
<aftertaf> not one
<Ubuntu-NewBie> intelikey, i cant play DVDs!
<aftertaf> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Ubuntu-NewBie> intelikey, it Totem locks up
<aftertaf> Ubuntu-NewBie:  see that link ^^^^^^^^
<Pygi> ubuntu-newbie you need to install codecs to play DVD
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Pygi, i installed all the codecs in that site
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Ubuntu-NewBie> i still cant play.. the program freezez
<Ubuntu-NewBie> *freezes :P
<J_Element> ....
<aftertaf> Ubuntu-NewBie:  did you turun the libdvdcss script too?
<Ubuntu-NewBie> turun?
<aftertaf> Ubuntu-NewBie:  try with xine   (turun == run with wrong letters on the front )  ;)
<Ubuntu-NewBie> aftertaf, im not getting this
<Pygi> go here : ubuntuguide.com
<aftertaf> Ubuntu-NewBie:  try using xine. see if it freezes too, if it does, its a system problem, if not then a totem bug
<Pygi> you will see how to play dvd's
<aftertaf> nooooooooooooo ubuntuguide is badd
<Pygi> or install codecs
<Pygi> well, for him it's good
<aftertaf> lol
<Ubuntu-NewBie> aftertaf, okay
<Pygi> not funny, not funny at all :)
<aftertaf> Ubuntu-NewBie:  never had much luck with totem myself
<Ubuntu-NewBie> Xine is better?
<aftertaf> 1st step is to eliminate the software
<aftertaf> imho yes
<aftertaf> by far
<intelikey> Ubuntu-NewBie i cant play dvd's either, but i think i know the reason i can't.   i have no dvd drive. ;/           about all i'm good for on this will be helping you get the disk out of the tray.
<Astxist> I use mplayer myself but yeah totem not so good for me
<aftertaf> ununtor mplayer too, that rox too
<aftertaf> what IS wrong with my kb today?
<aftertaf> Ubuntu-NewBie:  or mplayer too, that rox too
<intelikey> pebkac
<Ubuntu-NewBie> aftertaf, i have mplayer how can i open the dvd with it?
<aftertaf> Ubuntu-NewBie:  i believe the gui has a menu option for reading dvdZzz
<Pygi> ah :P
<Ubuntu-NewBie> aftertaf, there's a billion files in the DVD how do you know which one to play man
<intelikey> well the drive mouted ok.
<Ubuntu-NewBie> oh okay
<Ubuntu-NewBie> MPlayer didnt work either
<foxgamer> Hi all. I am having a few errors on my partitions and was wondering what my options would be. I want to keep the files that I have. Thanks
<Greedyb> hey guys I just installed Ubuntu on another computer of mine and I'm having problems getting a VERY hold graphics card to work.  Its a 3dfx card.  I downloaded the glide libraries but dont know what to do from there...
<aftertaf> Ubuntu-NewBie:  ok next step is test a different dvd
<Ubuntu-NewBie> aftertaf, done that already, same thing
<aftertaf> Greedyb:  hmm startx throws an errer?    try typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<intelikey> foxgamer that is really not much to work with.    i'd say copy the files to cd that way you can keep them.
<foxgamer> intelikey: Thanks. How about the settings? Can these be transferred across when I re-install?
<aftertaf> Ubuntu-NewBie:  erf ok. are you sure your dvd player does work physically?
<aftertaf> (i know, but better to be sure)
<Ubuntu-NewBie> aftertaf, yea.. 100%
<Greedyb> ok thanks, I'll try that
<drcode> why this dosnt save the mount
<drcode> /dev/hda3       /mnt               fat32    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0
<Greedyb> say I'm in X how do I get out and stay in that same ttyl
<Greedyb> ?
<xxvii> alright.. i'm pissed.. i can't find w32codecs, libdivx4linux, vorbis-tools, or libdvdcss2.. which repositories do i need in my sources.list?
<aftertaf> Greedyb:  ctl+alt+F1  keeps X running
<intelikey> foxgamer if you have a running sustem i would try to make a tar ball of the files you want to keep and burn that to disk, that will preserve any permissions and ownership.
<J_Element> aftertaf:
<aftertaf> xxvii:  lol, but language ;)   universe + multiverse
<J_Element> any solutions for my sound card issue ?
<aftertaf> J_Element:  modprobe soundcore again? does it say anything this time?
<xxvii> aftertaf, shouldnt the repos you gave me earlier work.. (this is krow, had to change name)
<aftertaf> Ubuntu-NewBie:  weird....
<aftertaf> lol xxvii ok, it should yeah. did you change dapper to breezy in the lines though?
<xxvii> aftertaf, yup
<intelikey> foxgamer then you can just untar off the cd to the new partition.     alternatively if there is room on an hd you could make a partition on there and use it for the interum,  then after reinstalling mount it on /home    or something along that line.
<aftertaf> xxvii:  my bad.... codecs not there any more, legal reasons
<aftertaf> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<aftertaf> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<aftertaf> for xxvii and Ubuntu-NewBie ^^^^^^^
<aftertaf> !info libdivx4linux
<thoreauputic> things are pretty slow in here today...
<xxvii> aftertaf, thanks
<smo> drcode .. in the line you pasted, fat32 needs to be replaced with vfat
<thoreauputic> maybe I should do something exciting like /exec -o dmesg and get myself kicked
<J_Element> nuttin
<lexhider> how do use the ubuntu-calendar package?
<aftertaf> xxvii:  vorbis-tools is in main repository
<foxgamer> intelikey: Okay. Thank you. My system is working (just) so I'll give that a go. :)
<aftertaf> J_Element:  can you paste the output of dmesg to pastebin?
<intelikey> drcode as smo said ^  also if you want that to be user accessable you might add umask=0
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  can you solve dvd & soundcared issues?
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: not often ;-)
<foxgamer> intelikey: I see what you mean. Thank you. Much appreciated.
<intelikey> np
<aftertaf> i need a cigarette!
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<xxvii> i need a smoke too.. but i'm not goin to smoke til i get DVDs playin
<intelikey> quiting smoking are we ?
<drcode> thanx man
<drcode> I put my had "why it dosnt work..."
<xxvii> haha
<thoreauputic> hah - the /topic in #debian now says " Please note: this is not #ubuntu. "
<thoreauputic> truer words were never spoken....
<kevor> lol
<`6og> yeh, i had a lol as well ;)
<xxvii> oh man.. how do i install a .deb file in terminal?
<xxvii> sudo apt-get install isn't working
<thoreauputic> xxvii:  sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<J_Element> aftertaf,  i just did
<xxvii> ooh, thanks
<intelikey> aptitude , apt-get install , dpkg -i    take your pick.
<xxvii> dpkg -i worked.. thanks guys
<rohan> hi all
<xxvii> hola
<intelikey> hi
<rohan> can anyone suggest a black looking theme for ubuntu ? i dont like brown much :)
<rohan> intelikey: hi :)
<intelikey> it just doesn't have the same effect with this nick.
<rohan> intelikey: ?
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: that debian topic is realy shows how much ubuntu is popular
<thoreauputic> rohan: google for  "Leech" or searchfor it on gnome-look.org
* intelikey was all just a few ago
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: yes , it does :)
<rohan> thoreauputic: thanks a lot :)
<onkarshinde> Will ubuntu kill debain? (I mean decrease popularity of debian)
<thoreauputic> rohan: it's *very* black :)
<J_Element> any p2p file sharing software for ubuntu ?
<rohan> thoreauputic: i want black windeco, but whiite window-insides :)
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: we hope not, since ubuntu uses it
<rohan> onkarshinde: not possible. *many* people still prefer debian :) ;)
<thoreauputic> rohan: ah, that's different - look for metacity themes then
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: In what terms Ubuntu depends on Debian?>
<rohan> thoreauputic: ok.
<intelikey> onkarshinde in a small way i suppose it has decresed deb's activity
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: all kinds of terms
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: each ubuntu release uses a snapshot of debian sid
<rohan> onkarshinde: ubuntu is based on debian
<rohan> thoreauputic: no results for "leech" on gnome-look
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: many ubuntu devs are also debian devs, btw
<thoreauputic> rohan: do you want black insides of windows? If not, forget Leech
<rohan> thoreauputic: no, i want to look at leech too :)
<thoreauputic> rohan: you need a window manager theme - hence my advice to look for metacity themes
<rohan> thoreauputic: and i would be thankful if you give me to a black metacity theme :)
<onkarshinde> rohan: Not black but one named alphacube looks cool (at least from screenshots)
<rohan> onkarshinde: *looks*
<thoreauputic> rohan: I can dcc you my copy of Leech if you like
<intelikey> hmmm i thought gnome was supposed to be configurable,  change it to suit self.
<rohan> thoreauputic: yes, please :)
<smo> rohan; it's been renamed to black-knight, so their search function doesn't find it because he term 'leech' was moved to the changelog; http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13339
<IOU|Laptop> wow, this ubuntuguide is handy
<thoreauputic> rohan: hang on - I need to tarball it
<intelikey> right click anywhere should always get a menu and configure should be in the menu  :)
<rohan> smo: thanks
<intelikey> oh that is kde mintality, sorry.
<rohan> thoreauputic: waiting
<rohan> IOU|Laptop: the faq guide, yes ?
<IOU|Laptop> yeah, its so handy
<intelikey> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<intelikey> IOU|Laptop ^
<IOU|Laptop> lol
<IOU|Laptop> it works fine for my breezy
<IOU|Laptop> had no problems yet
<thoreauputic> rohan: untar it in ~/.themes
<rohan> thoreauputic: ok.
<thoreauputic> or just drag it onto the themes dialogue
<rohan> thoreauputic: you didnt gzip it, and named it .tar.gz :D
<thoreauputic> rohan: ?
<thoreauputic> ah sorry
<thoreauputic> rename it then
<rohan> thoreauputic: no problem :) file rules
<intelikey> .tgz no work ?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: nah I made a mistake is all
<intelikey> oh,  that's one thing i like about console; you can name a file bob and tar still knows what to do with it.    tar -xzvf bob
<Ubuntu-newbie> intelikey, its not working man.. the dvd thingy i rebooted
<rohan> thoreauputic: untarring to ~/.themes , it doesnt show up in "Theme Preferences" and drag-and-drop says invalid file format.
<loufoque> well actually you're telling tar it is a tgz
<rohan> thoreauputic: but i am downloading new version, the renamed one :)
<intelikey> not working is very broad
<intelikey> care to narrow that a little ?
<thoreauputic> rohan: odd, works OK here
<rohan> thoreauputic: some dcc bug probable
<rohan> *probable
<onkarshinde> Does the redmond95 theme imitates Win XP interface?
<thoreauputic> rohan: maybe
<rohan> gah ..
<thoreauputic> cd
<thoreauputic> heh
<thoreauputic> oops
<intelikey>  !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<intelikey> lol
<thoreauputic> intelikey: you win  :D
<intelikey> i wasn't sure if that would take not being the first char.
<thoreauputic> tar: Leech/gtk-2.0/icons: implausibly old time stamp 1970-01-01 10:00:00
<thoreauputic>   <<-- interesting ...
<thoreauputic> implausible indeed, not to say impossible
<rohan> ;p;
<rohan> lol
<[Jonne] > it probably means a unix timestamp of 00...000
<`6og> hm. not bad
<intelikey> cmos error ?
<`6og> just found a computer here with an Intel chip labeled 1978 :O:O
<intelikey> or just a clock reset ?
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : yes, that's the beginning of Unix time ;)
<`6og> UNIX epoch 1st jan 1970 :|
<Ubuntu-newbie> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<rohan> anyone know of a black metacity theme ?
<Ubuntu-newbie> !help
<Roane> rohan > Tactile ?
<thoreauputic> rohan: another one yucan try is "Aero"
<thoreauputic> *you can
<rohan> Roane: *checks*
<rohan> thoreauputic: lol
<thoreauputic> rohan: seriously
<intelikey> rohan don't make me install gnome.   tell me you can change the color of things in there ?
<rohan> intelikey: no. kde is far better in that respect, i agree.
<onkarshinde> rohan: Yours is also an Indian name. Are you indian?
<rohan> onkarshinde: yes. you are marathi :)
<rohan> i am a gujju.
<Marlun> what does it mean that a package is "virtual" in the aptitude package list?
<rohan> thoreauputic, Roane : aero or tactile doesnt turn up any results on gnome-look
<onkarshinde> rohan: And where do you leave?
<rohan> onkarshinde: mumbai. you ?
<intelikey> Marlun that's a good question.  i been wondering that too.
<onkarshinde> Marlun: Virtual packages try to provide a way for installing all packages related to particulat application.
<Roane> rohan > try on www.gnome.org
<onkarshinde> rohan: Pune
<rohan> onkarshinde: oh, ok.
<thoreauputic> rohan: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=gnome+theme+Aero&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<intelikey> what is a vertual package ?
<onkarshinde> intelikey: Read my response
<intelikey> i don't see one.
<Marlun> onkarshinde: hmmmm, so for example gdm2 is a virtual package, which could provide a way to install packages related to gdm?
<intelikey> oh
<Marlun> onkarshinde: because if I try aptitude show gdm2, I get the response: State: not a real package
<drcode> hi all
<Roane> Hi :)
<drcode> any one know why it dosnt mount me after reboot
<drcode> I have fstab
<intelikey> in other words, a virtual package is really just a package list that depends on all that it lists.
<intelikey> ?
<drcode> /dev/hda3       /mnt            vfat    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<drcode> it dosnt mount me /dev/hda3
<intelikey> drcode needs 'auto' to automaticly mount
<drcode> where?
<rohan> no,
<rohan> intelikey: it doesnt.
<Marlun> intelikey: is it not a package list that some other program depends on?
<onkarshinde> Marlun: Perhaps I am confused with meta package. What I said is definition of meta package. For example OpenOffice.org2
<intelikey> defaults,auto,....
<rohan> intelikey: no, it is automatically mounted. if noauto is given, then it is not mounted.
<Marlun> onkarshinde: oh, then we are back where we were before :P
<onkarshinde> Marlun: I suppose virtual package help upgrading from one version to another when packages names have been changed
<intelikey> rohan there is auto and noauto
<angelaus> Hi allll
<rohan> intelikey: but auto is not needed.
<drcode> I Will try to reboot
<angelaus> I am using kubuntu breezy
<angelaus> wantto install azureus.
<rohan> intelikey: check you fstab, is there auto anywhere ?
<angelaus> but apt-cache does not find it. I have universe and multiverse in sources
<intelikey> yes
<Marlun> onkarshinde: if there were a gdm version 2, then I could understand that there could be a virtual package which helped you upgrade from  version 1 to 2, but now there only seems to be gdm, and gdm2 is a virtual package?
<thoreauputic> !azureus
<ubotu> from memory, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<onkarshinde> Marlun: let me check out
<Marlun> onkarshinde: ok ;) thanks
<intelikey> rohan /dev/hdc1 /disks/disk vfat defaults,auto,user,umask=0 0 0
<onkarshinde> Marlun: where did oyu find this virtual package?
<rohan> intelikey: strange, here, it mounts automatically without "auto"
<intelikey> default is normally +auto
<intelikey> yes i agree.
<Marlun> onkarshinde: ehmm I just did aptitude search gdm
<onkarshinde> Marlun: Are you on breezy?
<Astxist> anyone happen to know a good spot to get gnome themes?
<onkarshinde> Astxist: gnome-look.org
<Marlun> onkarshinde: yes
<intelikey> i'm gona slide for a while.  see y'all!
<Astxist> thanks onkarshinde
<angelaus> thoreauputic: thanx alot
<onkarshinde> Marlun: I don't see any gdm2 package in breezy. Searched on packages.ubuntu.com
<drcode> wow
* Astxist gives the channel a big hug
<drcode> thanx all
<drcode> working like a charm
<drcode> now one more qustion
<drcode> I want to backup my entire linux into image
<drcode> I saw that ghost can do image for linux
<rohan> drcode: read up on "partimage"
<thoreauputic> angelaus: no worries :)
<drcode> but it as also boot cd ?
<drcode> so I can boot and restore?
<drcode> thanx
<Marlun> onkarshinde: hmmmm weird
<Roane> Someone can tell why i'm always disconnected from only this channel after some time ?
<Roane> this chan don't like registered people ? :p
<obsvuugj> Roane> ptet trop longtemps idle..
<Marlun> onkarshinde: maybe because its virtual? =P
<Roane> (you are on an english chan obsvuugj :p)
* Astxist won't have that problem on dial up :)
<obsvuugj> Roane> i know :D
<Roane> Marlun > Ok. I agree :D
<xxvii> thank you lords of programming for the blessing called Ogle.. i can play DVDs finally
<Roane> :)
<Astxist> xxvii, amen ;)
<rohan> how do i view all the packages available in a certain repo ? (backports, in this case)
<onkarshinde> Marlun: I will try to search it in apt when I go home. Is it exactly 'gdm2'?
<xxvii> :)
<Roane> Astxist, don't say this kind of words, everybody don't have faith in god :p
<thoreauputic> rohan: no breezy backports yet as far as I know
<Roane> Say "ubuntu" instead :D
<Astxist> lol
<Marlun> onkarshinde: yes :)
<onkarshinde> rohan: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Marlun> Roane: agree with what? =)
<xxvii> lol
* Taliesin-laptop sits here mencoding :>
<rohan> thoreauputic: they are avaialable now. atleast the repo is open.
<Roane> Marlun > we're in a virtual world, we can be disconnected :p
<rohan> onkarshinde: that wont include backports
<thoreauputic> rohan: ah, OK
<onkarshinde> rohan: There is a selection list below.
<rohan> onkarshinde: *checks*
<thoreauputic> rohan: I would just go to the url and browse - can't be much there yet
<Roane> Ubuntu is the real god, forget the others :o
<onkarshinde> rohan: you can specify any or all distros
<rohan> thoreauputic: ok...
<Marlun> Roane: hehe, thats dangerous :P
* Roane is hiding
<rohan> gah.. the repo is open, but no packages in breezy backports
<redxninja> ubuntu is for nOOb
<rohan> redxninja: and you represent all the n00bs / advanced users out there ?
<thoreauputic> redxninja: hrrm... troll elsewhere please
<Astxist> I thought it was for humans ;p
<`6og> redxninja: what do you use?
<Roane> (i hope my english is good, i do the best i can)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<MachineScrew> redxninja: or people who want a usable desktop fast
<leagris> ho do you setup email client to use in Firefox for "Send Page by email" or "Send URL by email" ?  My current setup launch Evolution but Id like it to launch Thunderbird instead ?
<jbroome> Astxist: nice :)
<redxninja> ubuntu is soo easy to setup that is why it is for n00b
<Roane> Huh ... remove evolution and reinstall thunderbird ? XD
<MachineScrew> leagris: go to system and then pref
<MachineScrew> and then Preffered apps
<onkarshinde> redxninja: you are right. But there is very less percentage of geeks in this world. And we need to pull noobs towards Linux
<thoreauputic> redxninja: and why the developers use it, no doubt
<leagris> MachineScrew, current destop is Kde
<MachineScrew> damn
<MachineScrew> ok
<Astxist> onkarshinde, most certainly
<redxninja> my first linux was gentoo...my god
<MachineScrew> well its still controled by the same app if you have gnome installed
<Roane> redxninja, tell what you want, ubuntu is a goodn distro. Use gentoo and don't disturb us :o
<redxninja> i use both
<Astxist> I tried many other distros before Ubuntu and it just works, this I approve of :)
<redxninja> ubuntu for my sister and gentoo for me
<onkarshinde> leagris: Perhaps there is something in System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<MachineScrew> redxninja: I don't have the attention span for 3 things Gentoo FreeBSD and RPG's
<Roane> (gentoo is good too, but too long to install, just to win a few seconds :o)
<MachineScrew> redxninja: all to slow to get moving
<redxninja> yea gentoo take a long to install
<Amaranth> Roane: Actually usually those compiler flags make things slower
<thoreauputic> OK all gentoo/BSD etc discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<redxninja> but I have no life so I tried gentoo
<leagris> Kde system prefs says Kmail as default mail client
<Roane> Amaranth, i don't know, i've never ended a compilation :p
<redxninja> Gentoo is for peeps with no life
<onkarshinde> Ubuntu is moving fast towards out of box usbility. (I won't talk about multimedia)
<MachineScrew> change it to mozilla-thunderbird
<Astxist> thoreauputic, ok no problem
<Roane> redxninja, i'm agree :)
<Dr_Willis> ask the lawyers when you can talk about multimedia.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<onkarshinde> leagris: If you are on kubuntu then try asking on #kubuntu
<Roane> I think debian and ubuntu are the best distro for a server and desktop use :)
<leagris> 7 years using Linux and enable to find how to do basic stuffs like this. Still some hard work on desktop distro on the way ;o)
<thoreauputic> redxninja: warning: you started this and it's of-topic - please move to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Taliesin-laptop> personally, the only advantages place i've found gentoo in, is our game server farm :)
<MachineScrew> onkarshinde: ya gstreamer sucks much ass
<redxninja> ok sorry
<Taliesin-laptop> works a treat :)
<Astxist> thoreauputic, could I suggest putting that in the topic, unless there's an alternative way to find out about the channel?
<Taliesin-laptop> for everything else, Debian/Ubuntu Server
<leagris> thanks onkarshinde
<MachineScrew> redxninja: try a server install
<thoreauputic> Astinus: it often gets mentioned :)
<MachineScrew> redxninja: then apt-get the packages you want
<thoreauputic> Astinus: and nobody reads the topic anyway *grin*
<MachineScrew> redxninja: its what i did for e17
<Taliesin-laptop> haha
<Taliesin-laptop> so true
<MachineScrew> redxninja: I didn't want gnome
<onkarshinde> MachineScrew: I said I don't want to get into multimedia discussions. If it was possible for me, I would buy every audio CD I want and rip into ogg
<Astxist> heh I do ;p
<MachineScrew> onkarshinde: i aggree
<Roane> i did. All my cds are encoded to ogg :D
<redxninja> never use e17 before
<MachineScrew> redxninja: check it out its awsome
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<MachineScrew> eye candy galore and 6% mem usage of 512MB
<onkarshinde> Roane: In India a audio CD is still very costly as compared to mp3s (those you get mostly free ignoring all the legal and moral issues)
<Roane> I don't have mp3
<Astxist> onkarshinde, plenty of free (legal) music on the net
<Taliesin-laptop> libogg 4 ever :>
<MachineScrew> onkarshinde: my problem with gstreamer isn't mp3 its just a genral thing
<redxninja> there is a site called ubuntu.org
<morphix> hehe .. paying for mp3s.. who would :P
<Roane> I was using just cds with windows, and since i use linux, i use ogg by ripping my cds
<morphix> i either buy the cd.. then rip it to mp3.. or download it..
<redxninja> but the real ubuntu site is ubuntulinux.org
<MachineScrew> redxninja: ya whats your point
<Roane> morphing > you should try ogg, quality is better than mp3 at same bitrate :)
<Roane> (average bitrate i mean)
<onkarshinde> Roane: It will be funny for you people but when I bought 'Monsters Inc.' DVD (original and legal) my friends laughed at me, because I could get a pirated one at 1/5 th of the cost
<MachineScrew> Roane: ya but mp3 you have to admit plays on mostly every thing
<Roane> onkarshinde, which country ?
<onkarshinde> Roane: India
<Roane> Ok...
<redxninja> most peeps I know dont know what ogg is
<MachineScrew> Roane: you have to look realy hard to find an ogg compatible player
<Roane> There's a lot of pirated stuff in India ?
<onkarshinde> MachineScrew: xine is better as compared to gstreamer. Let's hope that it improves.
<Astxist> redxninja, yeah :/
<Roane> MachineScrew, yes, but it exists. :)
<Roane> And it's not expensive :)
<MachineScrew> Roane: thats not enough if linux is going to succeed on the desktop
<evansbee> how would i go about installing blackbox in ubuntu
<evansbee> there's no entry for it in apt
<MachineScrew> you can't just tell people to switch because its better
<Astxist> MachineScrew, if Ubuntu can get me on nix it's off to a good start :)
<Amaranth> MachineScrew: Why do we care if people switch?
<thoreauputic> !info blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: (Window manager for X), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.70.0-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 367 kB, Installed size: 1172 kB
<redxninja> try fvwm if you dare
<Astxist> blackbox! used to use that on windows
<thoreauputic> evansbee: enable the universe repo
<evansbee> how do i go about that?
<onkarshinde> MachineScrew: Look for iriver
<thoreauputic> !tell evansbee about repos
<evansbee> heh, thanks very much
<thoreauputic> :)
<MachineScrew> Amaranth: thats the whole reson i though ubuntu and others make it easy
<obsvuugj> in moscow (I lived there when I was small) there was a market where they sold illegall stuff in fornt of the cops and they didn't say anything. like a playstation game fo less than 1 :O
<evansbee> :-P
* Astxist goes to moscow to live
<Amaranth> MachineScrew: If people use it, cool. Otherwise, I'm not here to make everyone like what I like and take over the world.
<MachineScrew> onkarshinde: yes iriver 100 bucks plays 512MB of music
<redxninja> who finance ubuntu develoment anyway
<onkarshinde> Roane: Lot of pirated stuff in India. Prople think that when they buy PC (even non-branded ones) OS comes with it.
<onkarshinde> redxninja: Cannonical
<MachineScrew> MP3 CD player plays 700MB or so
<Amaranth> redxninja: Canonical
<MachineScrew> and its 50 bucks
<obsvuugj> redxninja> Mark Suttelworth :)
<Roane> Amaranth, that's the meaning of free. free to use linux or not. I just made a suggestion, nothing else :p
<MachineScrew> thats not what I meen
<Astxist> heh whoever does the free cds for ubuntu I need to thank
<redxninja> well ubuntu is hiring engineers
<redxninja> sounded like redhat
<MachineScrew> also DVD players MP3s Car Stereos MP3
<Roane> Astxist > i commanded breezy cd, they're not here yet :p
<Roane> 1 month ago :p
<Archite> so pissed off. I've spent the last 12 hrs trying to get spell checking to work in OpenOffice. Blah!!! hehe.
<MachineScrew> more devices play mp3s than ogg
<Astxist> Roane, I got mine pretty quick
<Roane> 2 weeks yet i think
<Roane> Astxis > which country ?
<Astxist> I almost fell over didn't actually expect it too come
<obsvuugj> Archite>lool
<Archite> I assume it's an amd64 issue
<MachineScrew> I am still waiting
<Astxist> Roane, Australia
<obsvuugj> Archite> the amd64 version suck soo bad..
<Astxist> I still have the parcel I'm going to keep it forever
<onkarshinde> MachineScrew: And you will have to wait long till DVD players play theora movies.
<Archite> I think that's linux in general, my friend obsvuugj ;)
<redxninja> obsvuugj: nope
<Roane> Astxist > you're lucky, i'm in france, and i'm still waiting for :p
<Archite> if BSD ran well on my laptop.... :)
<MachineScrew> onkarshinde: ya but they play divx files
<obsvuugj> Archite> well I had the amd64 version inhoary and nothig worked
<MachineScrew> onkarshinde: and wma
<Archite> obsvuugj: Hory was horrible
<Astxist> the 6.10 version I think it is is going to be supported for a long time right?
<Archite> obsvuugj: I'm either going 32-bit or going back to debian.
<MachineScrew> but ya I orderd my Horay CDs in June didn't get them untill august
<redxninja> 64-bit ubuntu works great for me
<onkarshinde> MachineScrew: Its not hard to talk about freedom (of choice) and principles for them. It is hard to fight for it.
<Archite> redxninja: can you spell check in OpenOffice?
<redxninja> yea
<Archite> blahhhhhhh
<Archite> hehe
<MachineScrew> onkarshinde: yes it is
<Archite> redxninja: I've gone through two installs trying to get it to work
<obsvuugj> redxninja>maybe it is better in breezy because in the hoary amd64 there were not even Mpayer...
<onkarshinde> Archite: And what did you try to install?
<MachineScrew> onkarshinde: one how to said you should not use Mp3 use ogg instead don't watch CSS DVDs
<redxninja> obsvuugj: why reinstall to fix just only that?
<Archite> Well, at first I just tried the default install, no luck. Then I installed all the aspell packages for my language. That worked great from command line and Abiword, but nothing from OO
<MachineScrew> onkarshinde: that was a Offical Fedora site that said it and not in a fourm
<Astxist> MachineScrew, heh that's not very practicle ;)
<Archite> the language pack for en_us is already installed in OO
<MachineScrew> Astxist: yet in order to play that content like mp3s wmas and CSS we now become criminals
<MachineScrew> the whole thing makes me sick
<redxninja> wma is a gay codec
<thoreauputic> Archite: the spell packages for OOo are the myspell packages
<Amaranth> redxninja: ...
<thoreauputic> !gay
<MachineScrew> redxninja: may be gay but alot of people use it
<Roane> redxninja > no but it's not open :o
<redxninja> ok sorry gay people
<onkarshinde> Astxist: I dont' know why do you need to install anything extra for spellcheck?
<thoreauputic> !+gay
<ubotu> gay is, like, the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<redxninja> wma sucks
<Roane> it's better than mp3 in terms of quality :)
<MachineScrew> redxninja: yes it dose and as well as other propritary formats
<onkarshinde> Astxist: Did you install myspell-dictionary?
<Roane> but it's not open and that's the things which(who?) suxx :p
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: I thought it ignored + now.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: hmm apparently not
<MachineScrew> MS sucks for not makeing it open
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I think it depends ... not sure how
<redxninja> and so is wmv
<Amaranth> They suck becuase they don't give you free stuff?
<ompaul> MachineScrew, no, they just help people make their mind up about exactly what their game is
<Amaranth> err, because
<redxninja> they suck because I say so
<onkarshinde> Amaranth: Not about Free stuff, Open Protocols, open codecs etc
<Archite> thoreauputic: where were you earlier? hehe. That worked like a charm. Seams kinda foolish that wasn't installed with OO
<MachineScrew> Amaranth: no because I am a pirate if I wan't to watch a wmv
<Archite> thoreauputic: But what should I expect when most other packages are half-ass packed anyways :(
<thoreauputic> Archite: odd - it was on my system
<Archite> at least it work snow
<Archite> thoreauputic: I installed twice, and it was missing bother times
<Marlun> Someone who knows why the dialog that shows whats loaded when you login to Ubuntu gets stuck on the desktop? As soon as I open a application it disapears, but it's still annoying. (I did a server-install and manually installed gnome)
<Archite> maybe bad cd?
<MachineScrew> Amaranth: I don't use windows they expect people to use there stuff only
<Amaranth> MachineScrew: You're breaking several laws when you download, distribute, or use w32codecs, yes.
<thoreauputic> Archite: possibly - I don't know
<MachineScrew> Amaranth: yes I know
<Archite> thoreauputic: either way, I have some respect for Ubuntu agian :)
<redxninja> why does synaptic soo slow at searching apps?
<MachineScrew> Amaranth: and thats my point
<thoreauputic> Archite: glad to hear that :)
<Archite> redxninja: just use `apt-cache search`
<Amaranth> redxninja: You're searching name and description. If you search just name it's fast.
<MachineScrew> Amaranth: I am not doing any thing bad I just wana enjoy a movie trailer or two
<thoreauputic> Marlun: did you install ubuntu-desktop ?
<redxninja> ok ic
<MachineScrew> Amaranth: I am not developing wepons of mass destruction
<Marlun> thoreauputic: nope
<Archite> MachineScrew: Why not? It's fun!
<thoreauputic> Marlun: well might i suggest you do so ?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: And I didn't want to since it will install more then gnome, I only want gnome and then install every other app myself.
<MachineScrew> Archite: this is serious
<Amaranth> dang, Archite beat me to it :)
<MachineScrew> Amaranth: i don't get it
<Amaranth> MachineScrew: Nothing is serious.
<MachineScrew> Amaranth: I am
<Amaranth> MachineScrew: Unless you make it serious. Then you get ulcers and grey hair.
<Archite> Amaranth: Death and taxes
<thoreauputic> Marlun: ah OK - well when you do a bare install like that you will need to do some work to find the packages you need I guess
<MachineScrew> Amaranth: Look I don't like people dictating what I can and cannot do
<thoreauputic> Marlun: I did the same with my old box, but I only used fluxbox, not gnome
<MachineScrew> if I cut mp3s out of my system it would be like taking keyboard away
<Marlun> thoreauputic: yeah, well it doesn't give me an error or anything it's like it's done but it's not removed :)
<Archite> thoreauputic: fluxbox, sweet;)
<Archite> MachineScrew: Convert them all to ogg
<Marlun> thoreauputic: don't even know what fluxbox is =) I'm new to linux/ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Archite: I like it :)
<Archite> Marlun: Fluxbus is a minimalist window manager
<thoreauputic> Marlun: it's a fast light window manager
* Archite can't spell
<MachineScrew> Archite: ya ok what about streams
<Amaranth> MachineScrew: mp3 decoding is patent infringement, but the company that owns it only wants a license for encoding
<MachineScrew> Archite: convert those to ogg
<Amaranth> MachineScrew: so you're more or less in the clear using gstreamer-mad
<MachineScrew> Archite: I am poor I can't afford these 100 mp3 players
<Archite> MachineScrew: I'm not big on streaming myself.
<redxninja> I still use cd player :(
<Archite> MachineScrew: I'm sure there are some players than can do ogg though.
<Marlun> thoreauputic: well it's not that I need very lightweight stuff, I just wanted to learn by installing everything myself and also I wanted to only have the things I need and want installed and not alot of other things.
<MachineScrew> Archite: not in the $50 range
<MachineScrew> Archite: I have looked
<Archite> Marlun: You might want to try regular debian, in that case. Much simpler to get the base system set up
<thoreauputic> Marlun: well i guess you are learning at least :)
<Archite> Marlun: just install x-window-system-core x-window-system and your choosen window manager
<MachineScrew> right now I have an MP3 cdplayer
<Roane> you can do a ubuntu install in server mode :)
<Marlun> thoreauputic: hehe yea, and I can live with it, after all it is removed instantly when I open a application.
<MachineScrew> why should I go out and spend money
<Marlun> Archite: Thats what I've just done with Ubuntu, why change to Debian? =)
<MachineScrew> MS was right Linux people also make you spend money
<MachineScrew> any one realize I am below poverty level
<Archite> Marlun: because the x-window-system package is missing in Ubuntu, meaning you have to instal all the packages by hand
<wmealing_> out of interest, anyone know how to install libmultisync-plugin-all from the funky package management tool ?
<wmealing_> i have done it by hand, but maybe i missed something
<Amaranth> Archite: Or, you know, just install ubuntu-desktop or xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> Archite: erm, no it isn't
<Roane> MachineScrew, i'm under too and i don't complain :p
<MachineScrew> I use linux and free software so I speend less money now you tell me to get an expensive ogg player
<thoreauputic> Archite: ah sorry you are right - it's only x-window-system-core
<Marlun> Archite: I got some help with this yeasterday and we came to the conclusion that after server-install I only need to install "x-window-system-core" and "gdm" and maybe "xserver-xorg".
<Roane> MachineScrew, it's not expensive, it's the same price
<Archite> Amaranth: Marlun was talking about stripping out all junk he doesn't use. Install ubuntu-desktop defeats that purpose
<Roane> and it plays mp3 too, for the most of the players :)
<MachineScrew> Roane: whats the same price
<Marlun> Archite: I don't know if that works since I have not reinstalled again, however I didn't install much more then that yeasterday and the computer is up and running.
<Roane> a player with mp3 and ogg
<Archite> Marlun: sweet ;)
<Roane> you just need to find one :)
<Archite> Marlun: Basically, if I want gnome, I use Ubuntu. Anything else, I usually go to debian testing.
<MachineScrew> Roane: you are telling me I can get a portibale ogg player for 50 buck or less and store 600+MB on it
<Roane> I think it exists yes :)
<Marlun> Archite: my only problem is that the stupid dialog gets stuck after login, but as I said is removed instantly when i open a application, so it's just annoying.
<MachineScrew> Roane: no it dosn't I looked
<Marlun> Archite: I do want gnome.
<MachineScrew> Roane: there are none
<Roane> http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Productinfo.aspx?ProductID=8491
<Archite> Marlun: so, the gnome dialoge stays up you mean?
<Roane> 512Mo
<Roane> i have the same without ogg support
<Marlun> Archite: plus that Firefox seemed to get installed without me installing it =) don't know where it came from but it seemed to apear after I installed gnome-terminal :P
<Roane> same price
<Roane> i gave it to my sister
<Archite> Marlun: well, firefox is part the the ubuntu-desktop package
<Marlun> Archite: I have not installed ubuntu-desktop
<Archite> MachineScrew: http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/PortablePlayers
<Roane> Marlun > it's installed by default
<Archite> MachineScrew: all players that support ogg
<MachineScrew> ok look
<thoreauputic> Marlun: probably pulled in as a dependency for something else
<MachineScrew> Roane: I have never heard of those people
<Archite> I kinda wish ubuntu used epiphany as the default. I think it's so much quicker
<Marlun> Yeah, how can I check that? aptitude depends mozilla-firefox? *tests*
<MachineScrew> and 50 pounds is like 65 dollars
<Marlun> whatsw epiphany?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: no, you want reverse depends I think
<Archite> Marlun: it's the default browser for gnome, normally
<MachineScrew> why I HAVE A MP3 CD PLAYER ALREADY
<thoreauputic> MachineScrew: no caps please
<thoreauputic> bad manners...
<Marlun> Archite: so I gets installed when I install gdm?
<MachineScrew> am I just supposed to throw it away just because ???
<Archite> Marlun: no
<Marlun> Archite: oh sorry
<Roane> MachineScrew, you just bought your player without thinking to the new codecs which can appear :)
<thoreauputic> MachineScrew: chill
<Marlun> Archite: I mixed things upp ;P firefox and epiphany
<redxninja> stop talking about mp3
<topyli> Archite: i love epiphany, but i wish it would support a few nifty mozilla extensions
<topyli> Archite: like flashblock and such
<Archite> topyli: Yeah, I know what you mean. But it's so much faster;)
<MachineScrew> Roane: no I bought because I can go in to a store an buy it
<MachineScrew> Roane: I don't have a bank account or a credit card
<Archite> topyli: of course, I'm screwed. I have to run web browsers in 32-bit chroot, so they'll all pretty much slow
<Roane> I can buy ogg players in france. i don't know where you live, so i can't speak for your country ...
<MachineScrew> Roane: I am in the US
<Roane> And you don't fond ogg players ?
<Roane> *find
<MachineScrew> no
<Marlun> Archite: however, I'm trying to build a shell script, which I can run after server-install which will install all the apps I want :)
<Roane> do you live in the middle of the nevada ?
<thoreauputic> Marlun:  apt-cache rdepends mozilla-firefox
<MachineScrew> Roane: I am also in a city that dosn't know what tech is
<Roane> Oh, tha t explains ^^'
<MachineScrew> Roane: when I was in the bay area maybe
<Marlun> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<Archite> MachineScrew: hehe
<Roane> Which state ?
<Archite> MachineScrew: you're in cali too?
* wmealing_ yawns
<MachineScrew> but right now I can walk my ass across the streat and goto walmart and get a $29 mp3 cdplayer
<wmealing_> bluetooth, ubuntu .. anyone ?
<MachineScrew> Archite: was ..
<Archite> MachineScrew: ahh. I'm Stockton, if you know where that is
<Marlun> thoreauputic: the only thing which seems like it could be the one in my case is "gnome-app-install".
<MachineScrew> I now am in Macon, Georgia
<MachineScrew> ya I do
<thoreauputic> Marlun: possible - dunno
<MachineScrew> Archite: I was in SanJose Cupertino area
<Archite> MachineScrew: Georgia is an interesting place. I once went to Heinsville... so different than Cali
<Archite> MachineScrew: that's like 45 mins away
<MachineScrew> Archite: rednex galore no tech jobs
<thoreauputic> Marlun: that's the click 'n drool front end for synaptic ;)
<Archite> MachineScrew: heh
<MachineScrew> I am stuck slinging meat for a living
<Marlun> thoreauputic: "A pretty application installer for GNOME" :P
<thoreauputic> Marlun: actually it's rather well done so I didn't mean to dis it :)
<Archite> MachineScrew: sound illegal
<Greedyb> hey whats the command to reconfigure xserver.. I just installed a new video card on a machine
<Archite> Greedyb: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MachineScrew> Archite: fast food
<Greedyb> thanks
<Archite> Greedyb: np
<MachineScrew> Archite: I left cali because I couldn't afford to pay rent out there
<MachineScrew> here I can
<Archite> MachineScrew: yeah, my 2 bedroom apartment runs about $950
<Archite> MachineScrew: but my brother, in Fremont, pays $1400 for a 1 bedroom
<MachineScrew> I pay $329 for a studio thats with electric
<Marlun> thoreauputic: hehe, well neither am I, I just want to know why firefox got installed ;P The thing is I do want it, but I don't want it to be installed by magic :P (I know dependencies, but still)
<Archite> Marlun: Just ignore that it's there and use whatever else you like to use
<MachineScrew> Archite: my parents are in TX and they are paying $512 for a 4 bedroom house
<thoreauputic> Marlun: well, you can always install the binary from mozilla.org - but then the packaging system won't know about it
<Archite> MachineScrew: That's it, I'm leaving, hehe
<Amaranth> Marlun: gnome-app-install uses gecko (firefox rendering engine) to display things, iirc
<Amaranth> so it needs firefox installed
<Marlun> Archite: I don't want to ignore things, thats stupid, then everyone who complain about Microsoft's apps being inside windows by default can start ignoring it instead of complaining :P
<MachineScrew> Archite: thats in San Antonio and the only tech there is RackSpace
<Amaranth> btw, the package is 'firefox' in breezy, not 'mozilla-firefox'
<Archite> Marlun: well, ubuntu is rather firefox intensive, I guess you could say, hehe.
<Archite> Marlun: so you might run into issues trying to avoid it
<MachineScrew> Archite: I applied there 5 times not even a screw of note
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: interesting - mozilla-firefox still shows up in apt-cahe it seems
<Marlun> Amaranth: ah, thats proberbly it ;)
<MachineScrew> I would have stratend paper clips if they asked me to
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: lazy packagers :)
<Archite> heh
<thoreauputic> ah - dummy transitional package :)
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: and firefox Provides: mozilla-firefox so it still works
<thoreauputic> right
<Marlun> Archite: thats the thing, I don't want to avoid it, I love Firefox :P I just don't like things being installed automaticly, but I guess if it's like Amaranth said, it's ok, then I know why :)
<MachineScrew> as it is though I can't even replace my cdrom drive
<MachineScrew> on my laptop
<thoreauputic> Marlun: the packaging system is pretty clever - there's usually a good reason ;)
<Amaranth> ah, i see
<Archite> Marlun: well, deb based systems are like that. They handle all depends. If you want to know exactly what is on your system, go with something like slackware where you have to compile most programs yourself.
<Amaranth> gnome-app-install Depends: firefox | mozilla-firefox
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: yes , the rdepends showed that
<thoreauputic> for firefox I mean
<Laverne> Does anyone here have any experience with handling gnome profiles for users? I'm working on migrating our nt4 desktops to ubuntu and have looked at Sabayon but that seems to be too instable for my tastes
<thoreauputic> or actually mozilla-firefox ...
<Marlun> thoreauputic: for firefox too.
<thoreauputic> Marlun: right - the two are linked by the dummy package
<Marlun> So in my shell script I should use firefox instead of mozilla-firefox, even though they are linked? Since firefox is the right one? =)
<thoreauputic> Marlun: which is there for people like me who are used to it being mozilla-firefox (hence "dummy" )
<Marlun> :)
<Archite> thoreauputic: well, that's the debian default
<Ubuntu-newbie> anybody knows a good mp3 to wav converter?
<Marlun> and gnome-app-install was installed by gdm, right?
<thoreauputic_> Ubuntu-newbie: audacity
<kandoora_> i'm a bit obsessed with leaving junk, so when i install a package along with dependencies, how do i make sure when i remove the package everything is deleted?
<Marlun> hmmm but it's not in gdm's dependencies.
<Ubuntu-newbie> aight.. thanks dude
<aftertaf> kandoora_:  choose the comptetely remove option
<kandoora_> aftertaf, and that would solve everthing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kandoora_: use debfoster or aptitude (not the ncurses crap btw)
<kandoora_> Kamping_Kaiser, so aftertaf's solution is not right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kandoora_: aftertaf's solution will remove all config files etc, not dependancies
<aftertaf> ooohhhhhhh dependencies
* aftertaf sends memo to self to wake up a bit
<kandoora_> Kamping_Kaiser, i'm a noob with aptitude, how do i use it?
* Kamping_Kaiser hands aftertaf another smoke
<aftertaf> cheers kk
<aftertaf> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kandoora_: ditto ;)
* aftertaf off again
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<thoreauputic> Marlun: gnome-app-install only reverse depends on edubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop, afaics
* kandoora_ hands kk and aftertaf a glass of water
<thoreauputic> Marlun: apt-cache rdepends gnome-app-install
<Kamping_Kaiser> *accepts
<thoreauputic> Marlun: what does   dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop  say ?
<kandoora_> is there a howto on using aptitude
<Marlun> thoreauputic: yeah, thats my problem ;P I saw that too, and since I have not installed ubuntu-desktop I'm confused :P
<topyli> kandoora_: just run aptitude and press ? for help
<thoreauputic> Marlun: does it show as installed ?
<apokryphos> kandoora_: man aptitude
<Marlun> thoreauputic: Nope, "no packages found matching ubuntu-desktop"
<thoreauputic> Marlun: very odd :)
<Marlun> thoreauputic: the only 2 apps I've installed after I got gnome working, is xchat and gnome-terminal.
<infralite> Marlun: look in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. seems to be issues with nodes repos. stranee
<Kamping_Kaiser> *strange
<Marlun> infralite: for what? =)
<infralite> Marlun: do you have "universe" there?
<infralite> and is that line uncommented?
<Marlun> infralite: it's commented out, since I've not used/needed it yet.
<kandoora_> apokryphos, is synaptics the gui alternative to aptitude
<apokryphos> kandoora_: both aptitude and synaptic are front-ends to apt
<infralite> Marlun: WELL, UNCOMMENT T AND TRY AGAN :p
<infralite> err sorry
* topyli waves the wajig flag again
<Marlun> infralite: try what again?
<infralite> caps by mistake
<Archite> kandoora_: simple answer, yes
<infralite> Marlun: apt-getting ubuntu-desktop
<infralite> sorry again btw
<kandoora_> apokryphos, is it possible to use apt to completely uninstall dependencies or do i use aptitude
<Marlun> infralite: I don't want the ubuntu-desktop! :P (don't worry)
<infralite> oh heh
<apokryphos> kandoora_: aptitude remembers what was installed simply to satisfy a dependency, while apt-get wouldn't, yes.
<kandoora_> apokryphos, thanx a million
<thoreauputic> infralite: ubuntu-desktop only depends on stuff in main anyway :)
<topyli> infralite: ubuntu-desktop is hardly in universe. :) dpkg -l doesn't show it simply because it's not installed
<Marlun> infralite: we are discussing why firefox got installed on my computer, we found that gnome-app-install depends on it, but gnome-app-install only depends on ubuntu-desktop and I've not installed ubuntu-desktop.
<thoreauputic> Marlun: but did you install gnome-app-install or not?
<topyli> Marlun: my gnome-app-install doesn't depend on ubuntu-desktop. it does depend on firefox though :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: right
<Archite> Marlun: gnome-app-install shows that in depends on mozilla-firefox, try using `apt-cache search gnome-app-install --full`
<infralite> topyli: ah :) was just guessing
<Marlun> hehe things are getting very messy :P
<Archite> Marlun: it does not depend on ubuntu-desktop
<topyli> i don't think anything depends on ubuntu-desktop
<topyli> would be silly
<Archite> topyli: heh
<Archite> topyli: install would run in circles, hehe
<Marlun> I'm confused, have done so many "depends" and "rdepends"
<thoreauputic> Marlun: the dependencies calculations are complex -that's why you let the system do it for you ;-)
<topyli> yes :)
* thoreauputic gets a coffee at 1:30 AM
<Pegasos989> Could someone recommend me some decent password managing software? I don't need any top level security as it is for my personal mail accounts, etc. but still something better than just putting .txt to my desktop
<Marlun> Ok heres the thing: 1. I installed server-installation. 2. Ljl helped me yeasterday and we got got gnome working. 3. I've only installed xchat and gnome-terminal after the gnome installation.
<Marlun> I don't know if we installed something yeasterday when trying to get gnome to work, which may have installed gnome-app-install :)
<Marlun> So, I'm going to do a reinstall of the computer and only installing (in order): 1. x-window-system-core 2. gdm 3. (maybe) xserver-xorg. The 3rd part was unsure because it was maybe installed by the other packages.
<Marlun> Does that seem right? =)
<thoreauputic> Marlun: if you install x-window-system-core it will pull in xserver-xorg
<Marlun> thoreauputic: okey, thats what we (he) thought, so remove the 3rd step.
<thoreauputic> Marlun: gnome-core might be the bare bones gnome I think
<Marlun> thoreauputic: I believe we tried that :)
<thoreauputic> Marlun: hah - you really like to make life difficult for yourself, don't you ? *grin*
<Archite> Marlun: well, gnome-core will be a stripped down version
<Archite> should work since that works on sid
<Marlun> thoreauputic: I'm learning while doing it :P
<Tom-W> hello
<thoreauputic> Marlun: I know - and I thnk you'll have a good understanding by the time you get there - niceidea really
<Marlun> Archite: So you say I could get a working gnome enviorment by changing 2nd step to installing gnome-core?
<Tom-W> anyone here know how to merge a .diff file?
<Archite> Marlun: should work
<Marlun> Archite: :P hehe, we'll see. I hope all the reinstallation doesn't ware out the harddrive :P (sorry for the bad english)
<Marlun> The worst part is selecting where I live, what language I want and the keyboard language everytime :P
<Archite> Marlun: where you from?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: of course, installing x-window-system-core will pull in bloated apps like xcalc and xeyes etc  *wink*
<infralite> heh
<Archite> thoreauputic: xeyes and xcalc rule!
<Archite> hehe
<mastertet> Hi, I have a centrino laptop under Breezy. I can see that my cpu is at 600 MhZ most of the time. Is there a way to force it to be 1400 MhZ whenever I want (for example, when I'm on ac adapter)? I see nothing about this in the cpufreq applet
<Archite> mastertet: it's based on cpu load
<thoreauputic> Marlun: *real* nerds don't install X at all!
<infralite> haha
<Juhaz> mastertet, there is
<Marlun> thoreauputic: i want gnome :P
<Archite> thoreauputic: My openbsd box has no X;)
<thoreauputic> oops wrong nick sorry
<hawking> how can i send whole directory with scp? there is no -R option
<Tom-W> how do you merge a .diff file?
<Archite> thoreauputic: pork for aim, irssi for irc, mutt for mail, lynx for browsing
<mastertet> Juhaz, ? how ?
<Archite> Tom-W: patch -p0 < file.diff
<infralite> Archite: w3m !!!!!!
<mjr> hawking, with the -r option, but I'd recommend rsync over it
<Archite> infralite: w3m is too prone to crashing
<hawking> -r is it
<hawking> k
<Archite> I do like w3m though
<thoreauputic> Archite: ogg123 for music!
<Archite> thoreauputic: I use madply, usually ;)
<thoreauputic> or cplay and screen
<Archite> forces me to be random
<Archite> cplay is not very good on BSD since it likes to use linux sound system
<infralite> Archite: :)
<mastertet> What app do I need to specify the freq I want my CPU to be?
<absenth> morning all.
<Archite> mastertet: I'm not sure for you. I have an amd processor so I use powernowd. If I turn that off, I run at full speed. But that is most undesirable.
<absenth> If I wanted to use ubuntu, with only xfce, would doing a server install, followed by an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop give me most of the same applications that I get using the standard install?
<thoreauputic> absenth: yes
<mastertet> Archite, thank you, I think it is desirable if you don't rely on battery
<thoreauputic> absenth: well, you'd get sylpheed for mail etc
<Archite> mastertet: anyways, killing powernowd should do the trick, or you can install cpufreqd
<Juhaz> mastertet, it's rather complicated, basically there are few different "governors" built into kernel, as well as possibility to let userspace daemon handle it
<LazyAngel> when i installed ubuntu, i chose UTF-8. Now i want to change it to ISO-8859-1. Where do i do that?
<absenth> thoreauputic: that I can manage,  many thanks.
<Archite> mastertet: trying rmmod cpufreq_userspace
<EtnaRosso> mornig all, i need to install the dia utility
<thoreauputic> absenth: apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop will tell you
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: who set +r?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: not I
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: -unregged had been +i  oO  Not sure how long it was like that....
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: is nalioth about?
<EtnaRosso> could anyone help me
<EtnaRosso> ?
<apokryphos> nope
<thoreauputic> hmm
<prodenter> helo ...
<prodenter> are there any people who could help?
<Archite> prodenter: help with what?
<prodenter> I have to install Windows on my hard drive, cos the WLAN doesn't work ... now I need to resize my partition ... I got ubuntu 5.04
<Archite> prodenter: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<nalioth_zZz> thoreauputic: hello
<prodenter> The programm "gpart" doesnt work
<mdjake> prodenter: what kind of wlan card do you have?
<thoreauputic> nalioth_zZz: hi
<whyameye_1> I'm in trouble. My ubuntu Hoary boot hard disk won't boot. Says something about a super block. Can anybody help me? Trying to run fsck...
<prodenter> It's inside my HP Compaq nx6110, I dont know exactly
<Archite> prodenter: broadcom
<Archite> I bet
<prodenter> yeah ... me too
<Archite> anyways, the broadcom works well with ndiswrapper
<prodenter> but as I installed ubuntu the first time, it recognized it automaticly
<Archite> just grab your windows driver, install ndiswrapper utils
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<prodenter> now I'm afraid that it's damaged
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Archite> prodenter: well, if Ubuntu recognized it, then it's not a broadcom
<Archite> could be an intel
<whyameye_1> I've tried booting the Breezy LIVE CD and run fsck on my boot hard disk from there. I get "the superblock could not be read..." What do I do?
<prodenter> it could be intel
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: as soon as you did that a bot entered ;)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: buggers!
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: losing battle I fear
<kandoora_> apokryphos, do u use aptitude
<prodenter> what about them? I just want to see, if Windows recognise it
<prodenter> and for that I need to have space on my hard drive
<hawking> where are the python modules located in linux?
<apokryphos> kandoora_: sometimes
<kandoora_> apokryphos, what do u normally use
<apokryphos> kandoora_: apt-get/aptitude/adept/kpackage
<kandoora_> apokryphos, synaptic?
<kandoora_> or is that for noobs
<prodenter> does anyone now, how I can install windows beside Ubuntu without loosing all my data?
<apokryphos> kandoora_: not at all. I just tend to use kde/qt applications, and I prefer the way some of those front-ends handle things. Still, for the majority I just use apt-get/aptitude -- it's quicker.
<Kamping_Kaiser> defrag before install
<Marlun> thoreauputic: theres, a fresh install done :)
<prodenter> how can I defrag?!?
<Marlun> Starting with x-window-system-core :)
<kandoora_> apokryphos, do i need to worry about dependencies when uninstalling packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> prodenter: <winkey>+R, type "defrag" IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> your the Windows user ;)
<apokryphos> kandoora_: if you remove a package, regardless of what manager you use, it will remove all the packages that depended upon it
<kandoora_> oh, ok
<prodenter> I'm in ubuntu right now
<prodenter> I dont have Windows installed
<mastertet> hmm, breezy has the best laptop support I've seen in all the distro I tried over the years, it's just amazing! I guess it's all a question of kernel patching?
<Kamping_Kaiser> prodenter: ah ok. defraging could be interesting.... but the ntfs tools allow resizing, when your GAIM
<Kamping_Kaiser> *game
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry :$
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: defragging what?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: sudo apt-get remove xeyes xcalc  ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mastertet: lots of devs working realy hard
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: the Windows partition
<Marlun> thoreauputic: what? =P
<prodenter> I've got enough free space, but I can't resize the EXT2 partition
<thoreauputic> Marlun: kidding
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: in preperation for what?
<Pegasos989> Why does http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ cover such an easy subject as changing the language? I know I must edit locals, but dunno how. Shouldn't that be a beginners' guide :/
<prodenter> I dont have any NTFS Partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: resizing the partition
<Marlun> Archite: Ok, going to step 2, your saying I should not install gdm, but install gnome-core instead, right? =P
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<prodenter> how?
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<nalioth> Pegasos989: please dont visit the ubuntuguide
<Kamping_Kaiser> then the standard kernel can resize it afaik
<Pegasos989> :/
<thoreauputic> !faq
<ubotu> hmm... faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<Marlun> thoreauputic: was getting nervouse you guys had come up with something new while I was away :P
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: ntfsprogs requires no defragging prior to operations, according to their documentation
<krage> what is the terminal command to deleta a file?
<apokryphos> rm
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: realy? ok. never had to use them
<thoreauputic> krage: rm
<nalioth> ubotu: tell krage about cli
<Pegasos989> Damn. That "breaks PCs" part might explain why in hell i can't start up synaptic package manager :D
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, their docs state that. also qtparted calles ntfsprogs, but gparted does not
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<prodenter> Can anybody explain me how to resize my EXT3 Partition? Do I need to boot from a Live-CD?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks nalioth, didnt know that
<Archite> prodenter: you need to convert it to ext2 first, then resize
<nalioth> prodenter: that would be the first step, yes.
<Archite> prodenter: there are many site's that explain howto resize
<Archite> prodenter: just google
<Marlun> thoreauputic: gnome-core is a virtual package :P
<thoreauputic> Archite: I think gparted can resize ext3
<nalioth> prodenter: whatever you decide to do, you can't do partition operations on a mounted partition
<prodenter> It could, but it's the active partition ...
<thoreauputic> Marlun: and?
<prodenter> YES, that my problem
<nalioth> prodenter: get a Live CD
<prodenter> active was the wrong word ... mounted
<prodenter> and theres gparted included?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: apt-cache depends gnome-corre
<thoreauputic> *gnome-core
<mdjake> I'm experiencing with Gaim - used XChat before. I'd like to ask if I can search in the Channel List window as in XChat?
* Kamping_Kaiser tries to convert etch to breezy one apt-get at a time
<prodenter> Okey, and when I resize it, can I install Windows without problem in a new partition? they always say something about Master Boot Record
<thoreauputic> prodenter: gparted is on the breezy live CD
<Marlun> thoreauputic: I'm still not sure what virtual package was, a package list with dependencies that some other app needs? =)
<nalioth> prodenter: gparted comes on the ubuntu livecd, yes
<thoreauputic> Marlun: yes
<prodenter> thank a lot
<absenth> which kernel version is best for an Athlon 64, in 32bit ubuntu?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: only got <gnome-core> back.. =) it doesn't depend on anything then?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: a virtual package contains deps - so it will install what the command I gave you shows
<Marlun> :P
<prodenter> but I'm concerned if windows will fit in my new partition
<Archite> absenth: 2.6.12
<thoreauputic> Marlun: erm..
<Archite> absenth: 2.6.14 is too buggy
<thoreauputic> Marlun: it depends on a whole bunch of stuff
<absenth> Archite: , sorry, meant architecture..  ie i686,
<Marlun> thoreauputic: yeah, wonder if i did something wrong :)
<Archite> absenth: you're going to run in 32-bit mode?
<thoreauputic> Marlun:  apt-cache depends gnome-core
<absenth> Archite: on this install, yes.
<diubidone> How come when I want to remove totem it says it's going to remove ubuntu-gnome too'?
<Archite> absenth: k8, but it really is not big difference
<Marlun> thoreauputic: thats what I'm writing, getting "<gnome-core>" as result.
<thoreauputic> diubidone: it's a meta package - are you on hoary or breezy?
<absenth> Archite: not a big difference from i386, or from the 686
<Archite> absenth: use 686
<thoreauputic> Marlun: that isn't what I see here
<apokryphos> diubidone: there is no such package
<diubidone> breezy
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: he means ubuntu-desktop I think
<diubidone> oh sorry its ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Archite> absenth: actually, use linux-image-k7
<Marlun> thoreauputic: argh... now what :P
<Archite> absenth: it's compiled for amd
<diubidone> is it safe to remove totem if it removes ubuntu-desktop?
<apokryphos> diubidone: check what ubotu said. Note that the ubuntu-desktop pack will be required for when you upgrade
<nalioth> diubidone: as long as you have "ubuntu-desktop" when dist-upgrading to the next version
<Archite> absenth: arguable, it will help
<thoreauputic> Marlun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4834
<thoreauputic> Marlun: something odd with your sources perhaps?
<_jason> good morning, does anyone know of a way to enable auto-repeat on specific mouse buttons?  or does anyone know of a program that can emulate a mouse button being pressed?
<absenth> Archite: I'll give that a shot,  thanks.
<diubidone> ok thx bye
<trappist> _jason: you could bind a key to a mouseclick
<Archite> absenth: in reality, it doesn't matter though, hehe. As long as it's not 2.6.14 ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<nalioth> _jason: getting prepared for a quake-fest? lol
<_jason> trappist, how would I do that?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: weird, restared, testing again ;P (works on windows)
<thoreauputic> Marlun: hah
<trappist> _jason: run xev to see they keycode of your mouseclick
<Pegasos989> After ubuntuguide has broken my pc, is there any other way to fix it besides reinstalling the os
<thoreauputic> Marlun: BTW I highly recommend you install bitstream vera if you don't want ugliness (see my paste )
<trappist> _jason: then do setkeycodes to bind
<nalioth> Pegasos989: what all did you do, by following the 'guide?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: what about gnome-desktop-enviorment? Sounds like 100 apps :P
* thoreauputic lashes out at the bots
<rohan> hi all
<thoreauputic> Marlun: your decision, really :)
<_jason> trappist, I see, is there a command that I can use in a terminal (using that keycode that I find) so that X thinks I pressed the button when I run the command instead of binding it to a key
* keikoz yop
<thoreauputic> Marlun: you know how to see what each thing installs now
<rohan> which file do i edit, to make changes to the "init" of initramfs created for my kernels ?
<trappist> _jason: setkeycodes
<Marlun> thoreauputic: now when I do apt-cache search gnome-co, I only get gnome-common and gnome-controller-center and capplets-data. :P
<_jason> trappist, ok I will look into, thank you very much
<Pegasos989> nalioth, quite a lot. I installed maybe a dozen programs, did some changes to settings, practically all the multimedia guides..
<rohan> i want to enable suspend2 support, and hence want to edit my initramf file
<Marlun> thoreauputic: have to be something with the sources list
<thoreauputic> Marlun:  gnome-core   (or was that a typo ? )
<thoreauputic> Marlun: have you run apt-get update ?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: I did gnome-co since then I should get gnome-core also? right?
<nalioth> Pegasos989: i have a possible radical solution
<Marlun> thoreauputic: yeah I've run apt-get update
<thoreauputic> Marlun: erm - there's no gnome-co that I know of
<rohan> where is my default initramfs file stored ?!
<_jason> nalioth, nope not quake, I just want my page to scroll down when I hold a button down on my mouse
<Marlun> thoreauputic: if I do gnome-co I get everything that starts with gnome-co, like gnome-core, gnome-common, etc.
<thoreauputic> Marlun: ?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: If I do gnome-core I get nothing :P
<thoreauputic> Marlun: no you don't unless you tab
<Pegasos989> nalioth, ?
<rohan> ahhh... no one ?
<rohan> :(
<rohan> !initramfs
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, rohan
<nalioth> Pegasos989: are you familiar with the terminal?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: you seem to be in  a parallel universe...
<rohan> !kernel-package
<ubotu> rohan: I give up, what is it?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: yes i do? I got gnome-common and gnome-controler-central :P
<rohan> !kernel
<Marlun> thoreauputic: hehe yeah =)
<nalioth> rohan: !please !don't !fish
<thoreauputic> Marlun: from what command?
<Pegasos989> nalioth, I can open it and insert command, but I can't say that I would be good in it
<rohan> nalioth: sorry .. but i am desperate :(
<Marlun> thoreauputic: apt-cache search gnome-co
<nalioth> rohan: we humans know a whole lot more than ubotu does
<thoreauputic> Marlun: ah
<thoreauputic> Marlun: OK I see
<Marlun> =)
<rohan> nalioth: but humans dont answer so quickly, unlike bots :)
<nalioth> Pegasos989: then it is probably easier to back up your home directory and do as you will
<Greedyb> whats the best VNC server / client for Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: if you don't see gnome-core something is very wrong methinks
<Pegasos989> nalioth, okay, I guess I'll just reinstall ubuntu. Not gonna be too big datalose anyways
<Marlun> thoreauputic: the weird thing is that before I saw the gnome-core package, I told you it was a virtual one, now I don't see it.
<rohan> where do i find my default "init" file for creation of initramfs images ? i need to edit it to have suspend2 support
<Pegasos989> nalioth, thx anyways
<nalioth> Pegasos989: the ubuntuguide was written for warty warthog (over a year old and not really compatible with modern ubuntu)
<thoreauputic> Marlun: is your install disc OK ? md5sum checks out?
<blanky> guys, this isnt kubuntu, it's ubuntu, so how can I install kde (not kubuntu desktop) without all those kde apps it installs
<_jason> trappist, I am a little confused after reading the man page for setkeycodes.  I understand I can use it to make a key on my keyboard emulate a mouse button, but how would I run a command to emulate that mouse button without binding a keyboard key to it?  Similar to xvkbd for keyboards keys but for mouse buttons instead
<Pegasos989> nalioth, oh, okay. I am using hoary hedgehog i think
<nalioth> blanky: there is no way to do that. if you install kde-base, you'll still get "all those apps"
<nalioth> Pegasos989: still, the 'guide has broken quite a few hoary boxes, too
<rohan> arghh.... i remember seeing a forum link
<rohan> but cant find it
<rohan> _goddamnit_
<nalioth> Pegasos989: but it's guaranteed to break a breezy box
<blanky> nalioth,  aww lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<blanky> has anyone tried kde? does it run okay with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> blah bloody bots...
<blanky> (not kudunbut)
<Marlun> thoreauputic: it did before, and I've installed with it before and made things work :)
<nalioth> blanky: better to install "kubuntu-desktop" and have a polished kde implementation
<Marlun> thoreauputic: it's that magic I was talking about before ;P
<thoreauputic> Marlun: as the Irish priests say, "It's a mystery, my son "
<thoreauputic> blanky: why the aversion to kubuntu-desktop ?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: tried to do aptitude install gnome-core, got 0 upgraded, installed, removed, not upgraded. =P
<Greedyb> do all VNC clients work with all VNC servers?
<infralite> yeah, afaik
<thoreauputic> Marlun: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<infralite> isn't VNC a standard protocol?
<Greedyb> thats what I thought, I'm unsure
<infralite> i'd bet that's the case
<Greedyb> cause I wanna use the same application for my windows / linux boxes
<nalioth> Marlun: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-core"
<Greedyb> just wasn't sure
<Pegasos989> Btw, now that I am gonna reinstall, can I use 5.04 hoary hedgehog or should i dl some newer version first
<thoreauputic> nalioth: apt-cache can't even find gnome-core on his system
<nalioth> Marlun: your session may blank out doing that, so i'd do it from ctrl-alt-f3
<Marlun> thoreauputic: thats a challange, from the shell?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: oh that is bad
<Marlun> nalioth: ok :)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: have we gotten a sources.list from him?
<Marlun> nalioth: Package gnome-core is not available, but is refered to by another package.
<thoreauputic> nalioth: no, not yet
<Marlun> nope, you have not ;P
<thoreauputic> Marlun: your sources are b0rked then
<Marlun> It's the default one, I only commented out the CD line.
<Marlun> ok
<thoreauputic> Marlun: are you sure? Check it
<kandoora_> how come the remaining of the top panel is not getting colored like the rest
<thoreauputic> you might have accidentally done something to it
<kandoora_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4835
<Marlun> thoreauputic: hmmmmm, an empty file :)
<Marlun> thoreauputic: how did that happend :)
<thoreauputic> Marlun: :(
<thoreauputic> Marlun: OK do this
<nalioth> Marlun: i suspect you've been using non official repositories
<thoreauputic> Marlun: type  sudo apt-cdrom
<thoreauputic> Marlun: then insert your CD
<thoreauputic> sorry
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-cdrom add
<Marlun> thoreauputic: no sorry my mistake i did vi sources.list in another directory
<Marlun> thoreauputic: it's not empty, im in it now.
* thoreauputic gives up
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on Marlun
<thoreauputic> :)
<Marlun> nalioth: not if the non official reposiroties are there by default after you've done a server-install
<Marlun> nalioth: I've only made a "server" install and then installed x-window-system-core, nothing more
<nalioth> Marlun: a server-install gets you the same ubuntu repos as any other ubuntu install
<thoreauputic> nalioth: right
<Marlun> thoreauputic: :P I've only commented the first line "dev cdrom:....",
<Marlun> nalioth: :P then I've not used any unofficial repositories.
<thoreauputic> Marlun: is this box internet connected ?
<nalioth> Marlun: uncomment it, put your install cd in, and update your apt-get, please
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<Marlun> thoreauputic: yeah ;P it downloaded the x-window-system-core
<Marlun> nalioth: ok
<nalioth> Marlun: are you using console ubuntu now? or a gui session?
<__filip_> what is it i need to play .mp3?
<jarjar26> Why OpenOffice 2 is sitll beta in Ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Marlun> nalioth: console, have not touched anything else :)
<thoreauputic> jarjar26: because it was still beta on October 13
<nalioth> Marlun: have you tried installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Pegasos989> Reinstalling now - wish me luck (last time I accidentally formatted 60 gigabytes of porn :/ )
<Marlun> nalioth: argh! now I get "Failed to fetch cdrom".
<thoreauputic> jarjar26: and packages are not changed, only bug fixes and security patches
<Marlun> nalioth: hehe, I don't want ubuntu-desktop, thats the whole idea behind this crazy trip to the manuall installation island :)
<thoreauputic> Marlun: this is deeply broken
<Marlun> I'll reinstall again!
<Marlun> maybe x-window-system-core messed something up? =P
<nalioth> Marlun: what EXACTLY do you want?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: not likely
<Marlun> nalioth: I want to do a server installation and install gnome manually so I then can install all the apps I want manually and don't get 100 of apps I'll never use. =)
<Kano> hi, is there a way to create linux-image-* instead of kernel-image-* with make-kpkg?
<nalioth> Marlun: have you installed xserver-xorg?
<jarjar26> thoreauputic, arf why they don't upgrade to 2 ?
<thoreauputic> jarjar26: I just told you
<thoreauputic> jarjar26: it might get backported - that is possible
<Marlun> nalioth: no since they said it would be installed automaticly when I installed x-window-system-core :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: that doesn't address why his sources aren't working
<Marlun> Have not checked if it is installed though, not sure how I do that :)
<Marlun> But I'm reinstalling and doing it all from scratch again :) the server install is pretty fast.
<smergler2> hey... i just dled a .deb file.. how do i install it
<thoreauputic> Marlun:  dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<Marlun> dpkg, ok :) thanks.
<nalioth> thoreauputic: that is true.
<Kano> there are some drivers like linux-wlan-ng which do not correcly support the kernel- prefix
<thoreauputic> smergler2:  sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<smergler2> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> smergler2: but you should use the package manager, you know
<thoreauputic> installing random debs is a recipe for pain
<Marlun> nalioth: you believe I need to install xserver-xorg seperatly?
<smergler2> yeh... i know.. but its skype ...
<thoreauputic> smergler2: ah
<nalioth> Marlun: try it and see
<prodenter> is it possible to activate hardware without rebooting (3com PCMCA Wireless Device)
<thoreauputic> Marlun: it won't harm anything - but I think you'll find xserver-xorg is a dep of x-window-system-core anyway
<nalioth> prodenter: the ONLY time you need to reboot is when you've upgraded a kernel
<prodenter> good. so how can I "mount" a device?
<prodenter> when I plug in the wireless card, nothing seems to happen
<nalioth> prodenter: is is supported by ubuntu?
<__filip_> in breezy when you right klick you can not choose terminal but in hoary i can that, is it possible to get it like inte hoary?
<prodenter> yes. when I reboot, it works
<thoreauputic> !openterm
<ubotu> To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<prodenter> can I use hotplug?
<nalioth> __filip_: install "nautilus-open-terminal"
<smergler2> thoreauputic: so skype is telling me that i need to install lib1t3c102-mt,.. and i find libqt3-mt in apt-cache.. but no ..3c102..
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<prodenter> Is there a way to activate hardware?
<thoreauputic> smergler2: save yourself the grey hairs...
<Greedyb> anyone got a VNC server working on there box?
<smergler2> thanks
<thoreauputic> Greedyb: sure, it is there by default
<nalioth> prodenter: open your network-admin
<Greedyb> What is its name?
<prodenter> that's what i've done ... but there's no ATH0 ...
<thoreauputic> Greedyb:  vino
<thoreauputic> Greedyb:  apt-cache show vino   to read about it
<Marlun> thoreauputic: back, to clean install, now I'll start with apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<prodenter> The system needs to activate the device somehow. Like it does at booting with hotplug
<nalioth> prodenter: i'm not sure how to start that type of device
<prodenter> I see ...
<thrush> prodenter: i guess you could always try /etc/init.d/hotplug restart..
<prodenter> as root?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: giving up soon, now I still can't see the gnome-core.
<thrush> yes
<nalioth> prodenter: no, use sudo
<nalioth> thrush: there is no active root account on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Marlun: I suspect your installation media
<thoreauputic> Marlun: it makes no sense that you can't see a basic package like that
<nalioth> Marlun: by chance have you replaced the sources.list you have with
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thrush> Marlun: you can ping out from that comp right?
<Greedyb> thoreauputic: what is the name of the viewer?
<thoreauputic> Greedyb: vncviewer I think
<prodenter> with sudo it din't work, as root it did something, but couldn't activate it ...
<prodenter> root@ubuntu:/home/prodenter # /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<prodenter>  * Restarting hotplug subsystem...                                       [ ok ] 
<phenixamd> hi.  i have a kernel module that is segfaulting and causing the system to stop booting, and i cant boot to regular or single user mode
<thoreauputic> Greedyb: but look for the terminal server entry in the internet part of your menu
<Marlun> ok back
<thrush> prodenter: there is also a /etc/inti.d/hotplug-net
<Marlun> thrush: yes i can?
<Absenth> where does ubuntu keep it's kernel source?
<phenixamd> is there a kernel parameter to tell it not to load modules?
<Marlun> thoreauputic, nalioth: ok, I'll see if theres a difference and then replace.. =)
<prodenter> "no such file or directory"
<Absenth> or which package do I need to install in order to add the kernel source?
<Marlun> nalioth: however i have to check the url on this laptop, and write it into the other computer =/
<thoreauputic> Absenth: linux-source
<eruin_> does anyone know how I could copy only non-dot files (recursively) out of a directory full of nasty dotfiles?
<eruin_> I've been searching google and manuals enough to make my head spin
<Absenth> thoreauputic,  danke.
<Marlun> nalioth: that seem to be fore hoary?
<prodenter> thrush, it sould be something like that .. you're right
<rryder> eruin_: i think cp -R will skip dot files
<thoreauputic> Absenth: linux-source-2.6.12   is more like it
<eruin_> rryder, I thought so too, but I get nasty .svn directories in the subdirectories
<nalioth> Marlun: there are sources there for either hoary or breezy
<Absenth> thoreauputic, so if I just did linux-source I'm going to be downloading the sources for all of the kernel versions?
<smergler2> thoreauputic: thanks.. it works
<eruin_> I remember doing something crazy with find a year ago to accomplish this, but I don't remember what ;)
<thoreauputic> Absenth: no - there's no such package
<thoreauputic> Absenth:  apt-cache seach linux-source to see
<Absenth> thoreauputic, I wonder what it just downloaded and installed then.
<thoreauputic> *search
<thoreauputic> Absenth: are you on breezy?
<nalioth> Absenth: no. just for your current one
<Marlun> nalioth: sorry, missed it.
<Absenth> thoreauputic,  yes, with universe and multiverse
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Marlun about sources
<thoreauputic> Absenth: odd - I get no hits for linux-source - only for linux-source-2.6.12
<prodenter> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Marlun> nalioth: "All officially supported packages, including security- and other updates" I've got those 3 in the source.list
<Absenth> where is the preferred pastebin?
<thoreauputic> Absenth: only thing I can think of is that such a package existed in hoary and you dist-upgraded (guessing)
<Absenth> 3 lines returned.
<Marlun> Maybe I should just install x-window-system-core and gdm, whats in gdm thats not in gnome-core?
<CookedGryphon> hi all, a very quick but oh so vital question. In order to log on to my network drive, the domain name under host settings in the network administration dialog has to be set, unfortunately every time i restart, this resets to blank and i have to set it again before i can log onto my network drive, how do i get it to stay or set it from the command line so that i can mount my network drive at...
<CookedGryphon> ...startup?
<Absenth> thoreauputic,  apt-cache search linux-source (linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12 - ubuntu patches to linux 2.6.12        linux-source-2.6.12 - linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with ubuntu patches"
<thoreauputic> Marlun: *sigh* why not just do a standard install and remove what you don't want?
<k-j-d> hey, i wanna install a second pop3d running on a different port, but when i use apt-get to install it, it wants to remove the existing pop3d... i cant see any flag in apt-get to supress the removal, anyone have any ideas?
<thoreauputic> Absenth: right that's what I get too
<Absenth> thoreauputic,  clean install from a breezy cd here,  did server, and then xubuntu-desktop.
<Marlun> thoreauputic: because that should not be needed :P
<thoreauputic> Absenth: you see there's no package called linux-source as such
<s10ahruska> Are their any kernel modules in the repositories for USB ethernet? If not, I could probably compile some myself, but it doesn't hurt asking..
<Absenth> shrug, I'll apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<thoreauputic> Marlun: OK well, have fun
<thoreauputic> Absenth: right
<Marlun> thoreauputic: thanks
<Absenth> thoreauputic, any idea where it puts them when it's done?  /usr/src/linux ?
<Marlun> well, of to wash some clothes instead.
<Marlun> thoreauputic: thanks for all the help! :)
<Marlun> nalioth: you too, thanks!
<thoreauputic> Absenth: as far as I know it downloads the source to your working directory
<Marlun> bbl
<roka> hej, hur gr jag fr att inte f gdm o starta automatiskt?
<thoreauputic> Absenth: but as I haven't needed to compile a kernel I don't know for sure
<Absenth> thoreauputic,  all this to install the linux Cisco vpn client :)
<Seveas> roka, this is an english channel
<apokryphos> roka: and utf8 only please
<roka> oh sorry wrong chanel=)
<thoreauputic> Absenth: ah, can't help with that I fear ;)
<mikul> dose someone knows where to find some information about sharing an internet connection from my linux server to a windows computer
<mikul> ?
<thoreauputic> mikul: do you have X (gnome or similar) on the server? If so install the firestarter package and run the wizard
<thoreauputic> internet sharing is a one-click option in the firestarter wizard
<mikul> i got fluxbox
<thoreauputic> mikul: tha's fine
<mikul> okej, i will try that
<thoreauputic> mikul: just install firestarter
<Seveas> mikul, how good are you at reading bash scripts?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know why seti@home dosen't work?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: heh - KISS principle ;)
<Seveas> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/start_nat <-- simple
<Seveas> :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> [doesn't work]  something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<Seveas> although, that does not masquerade from internal to internal using the external ip
<Seveas> so it should be a bit more difficult
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you know betterthan that by now ;)
<Seveas> let me grab my real firewall script =)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> know better than what?
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY:   ChurcH_of_FoamY anyone know why seti@home dosen't work?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's just seti@home i am looking for family members O_o
<thoreauputic> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok well it's just that snaptic spit out and error
<Astxist> maybe it should be named seti@lost
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on ChurcH_of_FoamY
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> roflmao
<Astxist> ouchy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well what ever is going on is broken in the repos
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the program is done for thats linked ther
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there
<Marlun> thoreauputic: breezy (gnome): The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components [universe]  <--- universe!
<Marlun> thoreauputic: got that from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> Marlun: yes, right - I guess ubuntu-desktop is supported and plain "gnome" isn't (by Canonical)
<Marlun> :P
<Marlun> found gnome-core now
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Seveas> thoreauputic, simple SNAT/MASQERADING script: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4836
<Seveas> :)
<florian___> hi!
<Paradosso> I'd like to have a lighter browser on computer resources than Firefox, any suggestions?
<infralite> Paradosso: dilo or dila or something
<prodenter> When I make a backup of my home-folder, can I reinstall my OS without loosing data?
<florian___> how to rip an audio cd to mp3-files with sound juicer?
<infralite> Paradosso: it sucks at rendering at times, but extremely fast
<thoreauputic> Seveas: might add that to ubotu's brain I guess ;)
<infralite> Paradosso: or w3m with mouse support
<infralite> prodenter: does data include application data?
<prodenter> ... mails and such things ...
<infralite> homedir is only your stuff
<infralite> i'd imagine so
<infralite> wait, check /var/spool/mail or something
<prodenter> okey ...
<prodenter> thx
<infralite> or scrap all that
<infralite> don't take my advice on this
<thoreauputic> !nat
<ubotu> well, a simple script for internet sharing is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4836
<Paradosso> infralite, do i find these on repositories?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hope that meets with your approval :)
<Pegasos989> Hmmh. My cd image seems to be screwed so I need to dl it again anyways. What version should I dl? Breezy?
<Paradosso> I'd like to have tabbed browsing and minimal features like this
<infralite> Paradosso: tabbed browsing ... we don't have that here
<infralite> baybe you should get galeon or something
<infralite> *maybe
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hmm - looks a bit specific - or am I misreading it?
<thoreauputic> !forget nat
<ubotu> thoreauputic: i forgot nat
<Seveas> thoreauputic, specific?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: i meant, for an ubotu factoid: IPs etc - might confuse people ? I assume they need to be substituted
<Seveas> thoreauputic, well, I'm still trying to make that a bit more usable
<Seveas> it should indeed not be in Ubotu yet :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: OK :)
<slide> ok so i did sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 but whenever i play a video, it wont resize it anyone know why or how to make it do it?
<thrush> slide: mplayer -fs filename.avi doesnt work?
<slide> lemmy see
<slide> nope
<slide> It goes fullscreen, but the show is just the same size with black around it now
<thrush> slide: i havent used mplayer in a while mostly vlc not sure about software rescaling
<slide> =\ k thanks
<lillpelle> slide: try mplayer -vo xv filenam.avi
<slide> k
<bipolar> does anyone know where I can find a package repo that has Mysql v5?
<lillpelle> hm, maybe I did not remember it right *checking*
<slide> aha!
<slide> that works
<Marlun> how do I get into gnome after I've installed it?
<lillpelle> good
<slide> ty :)
<lillpelle> slide: now go to ~/.mplayer/config and add that option there, so you won't have to do it everytime.
<lillpelle> typically a line with "vo=xv"
<thoreauputic> Marlun: either through gdm or by typing  startx /usr/bin/gnome-session
<lepadre_> hi
<lepadre_> i have a problem with native games(eg. Enemy Territory)
<lepadre_> every time i quit a game, the resolution is set to the games resolution, not to the desktop resolution i wnt
<lepadre_> can anyone help me out?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: how do I do it through gdm? before when i installed gdm I did: /etc/init.d/gdm start, but theres no gdm now.
<thoreauputic> Marlun: did you install gdm/
<thoreauputic> Marlun: if not use the command I gave you from the tty
<lepadre_> no one?
<Marlun> thoreauputic: i didn't since you told me to install gnome-core instead :)
<thoreauputic> Marlun: note that gdm runs as root so use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<thoreauputic> Marlun: not instead
<thoreauputic> Marlun: gdm is a display manager (login screen)
<Marlun> thoreauputic: I specificly asked if it was instead of gdm ;P well why install gnome-core if it was enough to install the gdm, if i need to install it anyway? =)
<Marlun> was it to remove the frozen dialog at startup?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: you don't understand the  distinction between fesktops and dm s
<Peter> can i download the CD version of ubuntu onto a dvd?
<thoreauputic> *desktops
<mjr> Peter, yes
<thoreauputic> Marlun: gdm bu itself is no use at all
<thoreauputic> *by
<thoreauputic> Marlun: it's just a way to log in graphically
<Marlun> thoreauputic: ok, but then it have to depend on something since I only installed gdm before and it worked..?
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<occy> Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller  <--  anyone know about getting 3D stuff working with this display driver?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: use your tools - apt-cache depends, apt-cache show, apt-cache rdepends, apt-cache policy
<Marlun> thoreauputic: yeah depends on gnome-session so I guess gnome is installed through there.
<k-j-d> is there a way for apt-get to ignore the "provides" section?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: peter@prospero:~ $ apt-cache depends | grep gnome-session
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~ $
<thoreauputic> Marlun: so you don't have to have gnome-session at all
<thoreauputic> Marlun: dunno where your ideas are coming from, frankly
<thoreauputic> heh oops
<Marlun> thoreauputic: don't you need to add gdm after depends?
<thoreauputic> my apologies
<thoreauputic> the dependency is an either| or
<tuxxxblade> hi world :) hehe
<elwood> ot: any one use  user mode linux? i need a 2.6 kernel...
<thoreauputic> in other words it isn't required
<Stormx2> everything is crashing! eeeek!
<Stormx2> how do i reload the gnome panel?
<thoreauputic> Marlun: for instance I used gdm to start fluxbox - it didn't require gnome-session
<thoreauputic> Marlun: my command as I postedit was a typo, sorry
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: type gnome-panel
<thoreauputic> ?
<Stormx2> k
<lepadre_> hey
<lepadre_> plz help me with my problem
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: its already running
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: then type killall gnome-panel
<varsendagger> hey i just installed ubuntu server and i have a seperate hard drive for my /home directories
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: it will respawn
<Stormx2> wtf is the bonobo-activation server?!
<Stormx2> It keeps poping up
<Stormx2> aaackkkK!
<Marlun> thoreauputic: ok :) Well I don't know what I and LjL did yeasterday =/... It installed even less stuff then what was installed now when I use gnome-core, now i had gnome-terminal and gedit by default.
<Stormx2> it says the panel is running when its not
<Stormx2> this alert won't go away.
<varsendagger> i was a little scared to create a user with the same name that i have all my stuff in, how do i go about making a new user to use that /home/<usr> files
<Stormx2> its stuck in a loop.
<thoreauputic> Marlun: you can live with that I hope?
<Marlun> yes =P
<thoreauputic> Marlun: or just remove them
<Stormx2> (gnome-panel:25069): Bonobo-Activation-WARNING **: Strange exception (IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0) from active server registration
<Stormx2> .... This is damn ridiculous *sigh*
<sdogi> after upgrading to breezy it seems somekind a framebuffer is being activated when booting... any ideas how to disable it? the problem is that some lines are getting lost in console, i hate that
* Stormx2 hits Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<varsendagger> -- any ideas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<germancito> hello everyone
<Stormx2> hi doctor nick!
<germancito> having a littel problem with amarok
<varsendagger> nalioth,  waht is mode -r
<imc_> Hey, how can I generate a pgp key in breezy? Is there a GUI?
<tuxxxblade> ubotu, tell me about wine
* Raskall is facing a fun night now. The power company cuts power for maintenance 2 hours tonight and we hav no power backup.. *hum hum*
<nalioth> varsendagger: it allows all users into #ubuntu whether their nick is registered or not
<imc_> Hey, how can I generate a pgp key in breezy? Is there a GUI?
<welp_ubuntu> nalioth, you evil little.... :P
<pitillo> know anyone what is the @LIBTOOL@ command?
<varsendagger> cool
<varsendagger> did anyone read aobut my problem?
<nalioth> welp_ubuntu: have you seen the spambots that inflict this network?
<bipolar> well... looks like no matter what I do I will not be able to use mysql-admin on ubuntu and be able to take advantage of the new features in v5. The verson in breezy is too old. The source from mysql.com compiles but cant execute anything without segfaulting. Using alien to install newer RPM's has the same problem. The static version on Mysql.com is too old too. The only version i can get runs on windows. I'm screwed.
<Pegasos989> How do I check if the md5 checksum is correct if I know it?
<budgester> imc: try gpgp or kpgp
<nalioth> imc_: install 'gnupg' and read this http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<varsendagger> --- i am still in the middle of installling firefox so i know it's an easy fix  i jsut don't wnat to lose my /home directory
<nalioth> Pegasos989: md5sum file    and compare the results
<budgester> or gpgkeys
<lainore> hola
<Pegasos989> k, thanks, nalioth
<imc_> thanks!
<lainore> hola
<welp_ubuntu> nalioth, no
<welp_ubuntu> nalioth, are they evil?
<nalioth> welp_ubuntu: if you call a spambot joining and parting #ubuntu every 17 seconds for hours at a time evil, no thay are quite joyful
<varsendagger> what do spam bot's do?
<rave_> *sp@m*
<Astxist> varsendagger, spam?
<Astxist> varsendagger, spam being large amounts of really annoying messages
<absenth> If I installed the nvidia-glx package and had it working correctly, and then upgraded my kernel to the k7 package, how would I go about re-adding the nvidia kernel module?>
<Astxist> varsendagger, frequently using mIRC colours etc
<varsendagger> ahh
<varsendagger> i re installed ubuntu-server i keep my home directoru in another partition "/home"   can i just create a user named my last user and then will my /home/(USER) be configured right
<varsendagger> or will it overwrite my files?
<CRS2117> Hello, I'm trying to install audacity, and clicking on various links I came across a Ubuntu specific install package, with a .deb extension. Archive manager says it can't open it. What am I doing wrong?
<thoreauputic> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: (A fast, cross-platform audio editor), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.3-1build2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1605 kB, Installed size: 4708 kB
<varsendagger> CRS2117, g aohead and download it to your computer and run dpkg -i (your package.deb)
<thoreauputic> CRS2117: use the package manager
<u1sun> hello
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: encourage people to use the right tools :)
<u1sun> nalioth, hi - i got the sound to go on my ubuntu install
<u1sun> finally
<CRS2117> What? How do I run dpkg -i? I don't know where the run dialog is
<u1sun> nalioth, what is the offlist (list) - i am on a different computer...
<thoreauputic> CRS2117: don't do that - use the package manager
<thoreauputic> !tell CRS2117 about synaptic
<mmina> Hello All
<thoreauputic> !tell CRS2117 about repos
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, i am sorry you're right
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: :)
<CRS2117> Ohh! Audacity is listed on synaptic?
<thoreauputic> CRS2117: if you enable the repository yes
<budgester> CRS2117 sure is
<varsendagger> -synaptic scares me
<CRS2117> Thankyou! Right, I'm off to cook shepards pie.
<mmina> Hello, I am wondering if someone can help me with installing a novell client to version 5.10?
<jbroome> how many shepards does it take to make a pie?
<thoreauputic> heh I hope he bookmarked those links...
<budgester> you could always pull up a terminal under Accesories and then do a apt-cache search audacity
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, any ideas on my /Home problem
<thoreauputic> jbroome: depends how thinly you slice your shapherds :)
<ardzeii> Are there any successful CVS Cedega compilers in here?
<absenth> In a moment of non-brilliance, I installed the nvidia-glx package and then later upgraded to the 2.6.12-9-k7 kernel package.  now X won't start.  how would I go about re-creating the kernel module that X is looking for?
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: sorry havne't been following it
* thoreauputic decides 4 AM is time to sleep
<thoreauputic> 'night all
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, where are you
<thoreauputic> varsendagger:  .au
<dell500> does anyone know why the ipod is read only, i'm trying to delete about 10 gigs worth of music that shouldn't be on ther
<u1sun> nickrud, hi are you here
<nickrud> u1sun, sort of :)
<MrWizard> good afternoon all
<nalioth> u1sun: i am here, and in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ardzeii> Has anyone tried compiling Cedega from CVS?
<MrWizard> is there any one here that is good with getting sound to work?
<nalioth> Archite: lots of people have compiled cedega-cvs
<imc_> nalioth, I've read that and also downloaded seahorse. I generated a key pair, can you advise how to tell Thunderbird it exists?
<ardzeii> Does it have a GCC-version requirement?
<guiss> i have this problem with scilab and fonts, anyone has resolved it?
<nalioth> imc_: you'll need the enigmail plugin for thunderbird
<nalioth> ardzeii: i'm not sure, it's been a long time since i've compiled it
<imc_> Ah,. thank you nalioth
<thrush> dell500: never used ipod but u might try in terminal: type 'mount'.  whatever dir your ipod is mounted to sudo chown username /media/whatever
<mmina> Hello, I am wondering if someone can help me with installing a novell linux client to UBUNTU version 5.10?
<MrWizard> I'm running Breezy on my gateway laptop and for some reason I can't get any sound to come out.  Programs like Sound Juicer look like they are reading and outputting the sound but nothing comes out my spekers
<ardzeii> nalioth: Well, it's spitting out compilation errors (in the functions) using GCC 4.0.2. I was wondering if I have to upgrade or downgrade my gcc for this.
<elwood> can i update fron hoary to breezy?
<DaMaGe> i need help
<Stormx2> !itunes
<ubotu> Stormx2: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<thrice`> elwood, of course!
<thrice`> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<DaMaGe> ubotu i burned my ubuntu download to disk..but it dont werk could u help plz
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, DaMaGe
<nalioth> ardzeii: install gcc-3.4   and then in your terminal type "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4  ./compile"
<elwood> thrice`,  there are a lot of updates?
<DaMaGe> dam
<nalioth> ardzeii: or what ever commands you want to use gcc 3.4
<elwood> thrice`, and if i have kubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DaMaGe about yourself
<ardzeii> nalioth: Thanks. I'm gonna try that out.
<DaMaGe> man i just burned the thing "as is" after extraction but nada happened
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DaMaGe about verify
<nalioth> DaMaGe: check your iso image integrity, using the info ubotu just PMd you
<DaMaGe> i created a bootable data disk?
<MrWizard> can anyone here help me with a sound issue?
<germancito> MrWizard, tell us, maybe someone knows
<ompaul> smurf u about?
<kakelspade> Is there a way to access my old /dev/hda3 where the installation .iso is, when having booted the installer from hard drive? Or how else will I be able to install without a cdrom drive?
<Stormx2> gDesklets error: >   1 cacontrol = get_control('ICoverArt:4k9p94wmhn1keghze4bjce638-2')
<MrWizard> I'm running Breezey on my Gateway laptop, and audio programs look like they are playing without an issue but I get no sound out of the speakers
<dell500> anyone here know how to get hidden files off the ipod? there is a folder called "Trash.hidden" i can't delete them off the ipod because they are red only.... how do i delete them
<DaMaGe> ubotu i wish i could understand that stuff
<ubotu> DaMaGe: Are you smoking crack?
<DaMaGe> man i wish i knew
<DaMaGe> that help me out zippo man..but thanx
<germancito> MrWizard, you have problems just with sound in audio programas or you don't have any sounds at all??
<MrWizard> no sound at all.
<DaMaGe> i thaught ubuntu was self install
<MrWizard>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<DaMaGe> keyserver wtf?
<Astxist> MrWizard, :)
<germancito> sorry MrWizard  can't help you
<MrWizard> no problem
<nalioth> DaMaGe: you have received several priveat messages from ubotu, please read them
<Taa5i|o> Has anyone ever used the Emulex LP8000 Adaptor for RAID connection?  The only utilities I can find for it are not compataible with Ubuntu.
<varsendagger> how how do i add a user to sudo users?
<nalioth> varsendagger: in a terminal, type "man visudo"
<MrWizard> any one have any ideas why I have no sound at all in Breezy
<MrWizard> and off to the forums we go
<mifritscher> hio
<mifritscher> tried to compile ntfsprogs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<mifritscher> didn't compile: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/VlyLKz99.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mifritscher> any ideas?
<slide> wow hibernation worked
<Dr_Willis> ZZZzzz... :P
<Dr_Willis> now it wont wake up till the spring.
<kandoora_> is this supposed to happen? the rest of the panel is not taking the same effect. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4835
<CyBeRRaT|lost> hey, dunno if you guys can help me, but I have a an installation problem
<CyBeRRaT> the installer always freezes when installing grub
<CyBeRRaT> I use the 64bit edition
<CyBeRRaT> any suggestions
<CyBeRRaT> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<marius_> hello to anybody.
<marius_> how can I mount my hard disk ... pls?
<jeanluc> hey how do I install the ATI drivers in ubuntu 5.10?
<marius_> and ... I want using it without mounting it everyday I'm in ubuntu ... without mounting formt he shell ...
<marius_> :-(
<epl> Anyone else having problem with the rfcomm serial interface (bluetooth) in Breezy who did not have these problems in Hoary?
<ryan_> Is there information anywhere on the internet or someone can give me for simple downloading on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> marius_, care to clarify a little.. You refering to a windows xp hard drive?
<CyBeRRaT> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<marius_> that's right, Dr_Willis ...
<thrice`> !download
<ubotu> hmm... download is get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nalioth> CyBeRRaT: please dont recommend that URL in hee
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<jeanluc> ok, in synaptic I have ported fglrx-control , xorg-driver-fglrx, and xserver-xorg-driver-ati but the drivesr arn't working becuase I try a 3d game but its getting like 3 fps
<Dr_Willis> read the ntfs wiki the bot just posted
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love FAQ's
<CyBeRRaT> oops :s
<thrice`> jeanluc, did you setup your xorg.conf to actually use fglrx?
<jeanluc> no.
<jeanluc> I just ported them.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jeanluc> thrice' how would I go about doing that?
<kemik> s/ati/fglrx
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<kemik> sort of
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<CyBeRRaT> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<marius_> how can I mount my hard disk ... pls?
<yatesy> mount?
<dpt> hello everyone, how do i know to where is pointing a soft link?
<thrush> martink: windows partition?
<Dr_Willis> Thats mentioned in that URL the bot posted just a moment ago.
<Dr_Willis> tells all about mounting the drives.
<njan> dpt, ls -al link
<Term[Away] > dpt, ls -l $symlink
<marius_> hello
<thrice`> sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marius_> how can I install my hard disk on my computer?
<marius_> :-(
<thrice`> something like that should work, I think
<dpt> gracias
<CyBeRRaT> !install
<ubotu> hmm... install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<marius_> i don't want to mount it everytime I'm restarting ...
<thrice`> marius_, have you read the link yet?  you are asking questions that are certainly answered in it
<marius_> I want my hard disk to remain on everytime I'm on linux, without any mounting fromthe shell
<dpt> thanks
<marius_> sorry ... I was out
<varsendagger> how do i give a user admin privs
<thrice`> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<marius_> has anybody already answered to me... ?
<marius_> :-)
<Dr_Willis> marius_   about 5 times now
<jasongrieves> how can i put a keybinding with system monitor w/ ctrl+alt+ delete
<marius_> thanks ubotu
<marius_> :-)
<marius_> well ... I've been expecting for the red message ...
<marius_> I didn't know people will answer to me without typing my nickname
<marius_> :-)
<thrice`> ubotu is a bot, he's not that smart :)
<ubotu> thrice`: Are you smoking crack?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<varsendagger> that's awesome
<jasongrieves> haha
<nalioth> marius_: some people do not speak directly to others with their nick
<varsendagger> ubotu is very smart
<ubotu> varsendagger: Wish i knew
<varsendagger> ...
<Dr_Willis> heh - i wonder if Ubuntu should autoload up the Wiki/faq web site on a new install :P
<jasongrieves> nalioth how can i put a keybinding with system monitor w/ ctrl+alt+ delete
<egon_spengler> M'kay, folks. What is the dapper drake devel channel?
<Dr_Willis> ubotu is our hero.
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Do they come in packets of five?
<marius_> thanks guys ... that's so quickly working ...
<nalioth> jasongrieves: i've no clue, sorry
<marius_> wow ... what a beautiful sistem ...
<marius_> LINUX kubuntu ...
<marius_> that's the best.
<Dr_Willis> now if they'd just get rid of the humorous answers. :P
<jasongrieves> but your so smart :) drat
<marius_> good bye windows ...
<ppd> hello! does anyone know how to deactivate this "fade on logout" crap in gnome?
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: and run a rsync every night to keep the local copy up to date?
<marius_> not yet ... cause there's no corel and adobe photoshop and microsoft office I really need.
<Dr_Willis> yea!
<marius_> but ... it is very good.
<marius_> I'll only use linux for the net.
<marius_> ;)
<marius_> that's great.
<_jason> ubotu, tell jasongrieves about shortcut
<Dr_Willis> Bind somthing to alt-ctrl-del Hmm... that would be interesting....
<Dr_Willis> since its allready used by the kernel/system. Hmm.
<jasongrieves> really?
<jasongrieves> did not know that
<dell500> how do you find what partition/hd windows is on?
<procrastinator> marius_: Eventually, you'll learn to love OpenOffice and the Gimp
<nalioth> jasongrieves: unfortunately, smart doesn't equal omnipotent
<dell500> i'm not sure its active right now, so i can't really find it
<_jason> Dr_Willis, what does ctrl+alt+del do?
<jasongrieves> nalioth don't sell yourself short :)
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  kicks into 'shutdown/reboot'  normally
<thrice`> dell500, fdisk -l
<dell500> thanks thrice`
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  try it and see.
<jasongrieves> Dr_Willis ok
<dell500> btw thrice` gtkpod is sweet :)
<_jason> Dr_Willis, lol...
<thrice`> hehe
<epl> Dr_Willis: not while in X
* jasongrieves presses ctrl+alt+del
* _jason saves work and tries
* jasongrieves looks around
<_jason> brb i guess
<thrice`> dell500, certainly not itunes, but much better than when I started using it
<Dr_Willis> epl,  yea - i was thinking that also..
* sabmann crashes
<_jason> did nothing :/
<jasongrieves> Dr_Willis i think I'm stil lhere woo hoo
<jasongrieves> only in X?
<Dr_Willis> but still - its not the kind of  key sequence ya normally want to get to be a Habbit. :P
<thrice`> del500, did it show up in fdisk?
<jasongrieves> agreed
<jasongrieves> Dr_Willis will use something else, thanks
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-Backspace will Kill off X. then alt-ctrl-Del will start shuting down.
<Dr_Willis> both 'features' are disabable I belive :P
<dell500> thrice`, ya, but i'm having some problems right now, so i gotta get on windows to format the damn thing
<dell500> thrice`, it has like 10 gb worth of lost music and trash crap, and i can't just delete it off my ipod through linux, wierd stuff, cause the pod is read only when not putting music on it, wierd :(
<thrice`> dell500, hrm, that is odd; are you mounting it with write capabilities?
<thrice`> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<akonkwa> Hi everyone
<dell500> thrice`, what should be the options in fstab?
<thrice`> for example, the wiki recommends:
<thrice`>  /dev/sda2               /mnt/ipod               auto    noauto,user,rw 0 0
<dell500> thrice`, /dev/sdc2	/media/ipod	auto	nosuid,noauto,nodev,rw,umask=077,gid=1000,uid=1000,user,defaults,noatime,iocharset=utf8	0	0
<thrice`> the rw means read write
<dell500> ya, so i should have it
<dell500> wierd
<thrice`> hm, strange
<akonkwa> Can someone help we with a problem on burning cd's in ubuntu hoary 5.04?
<epl> jasongrieves: you should look in your gconf. start gconf-editor and go to apps/metacity/global_keybindings and keybinding_commands
<nalioth> akonkwa: if you ask a question
<akonkwa> Okay
<dell500> i guess i don't have windows anymore :)
<smo> dell500, does mount show it as rw or ro?  I've seen a few people with removable usb devices that should be rw, mount as ro . i still haven't figured out why
<carlos_br> im having problems to install a Brother MFC DCP 1000
<akonkwa> I'm using gnome baker, and I would like to copy disc to disc , (copy of a data disc)
<carlos_br> how to install lpr ?
<dell500> thrice`, you know what i mean though, when you show the hidden files a folder called 'Trash.username' comes up ... it has like a bunch of stuff in it
<akonkwa> When I try it fails t read the cd image
<Pegasos989> FFS!! I spent an hour and 4 perfectly good CDs trying to install ubuntu "dl .iso, burn, notice that the installation wont work, redo previous steps twice, check md5sum and redo previous steps..." before noticing, that ubunto won't install from my other cd rom drive. when i tried to plug in the older one, everything went fine
<dell500> smo, hold on
<carlos_br> how to install lpr ?
<Pegasos989> Is this a known problem or should I eeport it somewhere os sumthing?
<nalioth> akonkwa: i'd advise using k3b for cd/dvd copying/burning tasks
<dell500> smo and thrice` : /dev/sdc2 on /media/ipod type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,umask=077,gid=1000,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,user=dell500)
<thrice`> yeah, try to plug it in, and run "mount"
<Dr_Willis> carlos_br,  ran the gnome printer config tools yet?
<dell500> that's what happens when i use mount
<thrice`> should be read write
<Stormx2> Pegasos989: haha!
<Stormx2> Pegasos989: unlucky, but yeah, what was the problem?
<akonkwa> nalioth:and where can I find k3b?
<Stormx2> Pegasos989: With the install?
<dell500> thrice`, it worked for a minute, but then said the this one file is read only
<GigaClon> akonkwa, synaptic or apt-get
<sabmann> +i
<thrice`> try without the umask line
<thrice`> er, umask options
<NoUse> akonkwa synaptic
<dell500> k
<Pegasos989> Stormx2, it went to the part where it scans CD, said that it had a problem, told me to check the integrity and while checking it it yapped about some file being corrupted or something
<akonkwa> gigaclon, nalioth, NoUse: thanx
<dell500> thrice`, does your ipod disconnect correctly each time? cause mine still doesn't
<dell500> it hangs and stays on the "Do Not Disconnect" screen
<Pegasos989> Stormx2, but as soon as I changed to my older plextor cd drive, it worked :D
<Stormx2> Pegasos989: It may be that the cd drive couldn't properly read the cd
<carlos_br> Dr_Willis i have a driver for BROTHER MFC DCP 1000 and its LPR
<Stormx2> Pegasos989: If it was burnt..
<Pegasos989> The cd was burnt by the newer one that had problems reading it xD
<carlos_br> Dr_Willis, i dont have a directory called /var/spool/lpd
<Stormx2> Pegasos989: lol ;-)
<Dr_Willis> carlos_br,  may want to check the cups.org site and see how well supported that printer is. You maybe trying too hard. Or  you  may need to install that thing. That DIr has nothign to do with the 'drivers' itself.
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know of a streaming audio app for ubuntu
<bettong_BOFH> something that can record internet radio?
<jasongrieves> bettong_BOFH streamtuner
<jasongrieves> bettong_BOFH sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<bettong_BOFH> thanx
<jasongrieves> using it righ tnow
<haitike> how i format a mp3 usb?
<tuxxxblade> GOD DAMN
<tuxxxblade> guys i need an expert PLZ
<Dr_Willis> haitike,  that made no sence.
<tuxxxblade> i been tryin to install wine for days now
<tuxxxblade>  n i still cant do it
<nalioth> tuxxxblade: please be respectful of others
<marius_> how can I install personal security manager for mozilla?
<NoUse> tuxxxblade apt-get install wine?
<tuxxxblade> yeah
<Seveas> marius_, you need the mozilla-psm package
<jasongrieves> tuxx, from a repository?
<tuxxxblade> fked up
<tuxxxblade> sry dude
<tuxxxblade> nalioth, sry
<Stormx2> tuxxxblade: You might want to look into a script for configuring wine
<marius_> where could I take this from, Seveas ? pls
<tuxxxblade> wait il sent u an error report
<haitike> Dr_Willis,  i dont speak english very well
<nicolas_> hello
<nalioth> ubuntu: tell tuxxxblade about wine
<nicolas_> can somebody help me
<Seveas> marius_, the ubuntu repositories
<Seveas> !info mozilla-psm
<ubotu> mozilla-psm: (The Mozilla Internet application suite - Personal Security Manager (PSM)), section web, is optional. Version: 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 174 kB, Installed size: 692 kB
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tuxxxblade about wine
<NoUse> nicolas_ ask a question and we'll find out
<nicolas_> I messed up the system fonts
<marius_> !info mozilla-psm
<dell500> thrice`, no go on anything, sucks, time for lunch though, i'll bbl
<tuxxxblade> nalioth, thnx but i tryed it 20 times already
<nalioth> tuxxxblade: it is an unnatural thing to desire to run windows under linux
<marius_> !info mozilla-psm
<ubotu> mozilla-psm: (The Mozilla Internet application suite - Personal Security Manager (PSM)), section web, is optional. Version: 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 174 kB, Installed size: 692 kB
<nicolas_> I have gnome and the fonts are like fusy
<nalioth> marius_: patience, it is probably in a /msg window on your client
<marius_> yeah nalioth ... I found it now. thanks.
<NoUse> tuxxxblade what specifically are you having problems with?
<jasongrieves> nalioth is it possible to learn such ways?   Nalioth responds, not from Bill Gates...
<marius_> lol'bout gates.
<jasongrieves> anybody get that refrence?
<smo> nicolas_: fuzzy?  that'd be antialiasing .. I believe there's an option in the font dialog for that
<nalioth> jasongrieves: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jasongrieves> nalioth, sorry, just noticed it in background
<tuxxxblade> i dont desire to run win
<tuxxxblade> i just need some win applications actually
<tuxxxblade> n some drivers if possible :)
<NoUse> tuxxxblade wine doesn't help with drivers
<jasongrieves> tuxx, u searched online for oyur applicatoin compatibility?
<jasongrieves> some versions of wine don't work
<jasongrieves> some do
<nicolas_> can you exactly tell me how to do that ?
<jasongrieves> I need a really old version to work with lotus notes
<tuxxxblade> damit
<smo> nicolas_, not off-hand .. I don't have gnome at work
<tuxxxblade> i got a webcam, n a printer n stuff that dont have linux drivers
<tuxxxblade> so i got a lil prob :)
<tuxxxblade> hehe
<NoUse> tuxxxblade yeah wine is just for apps
<_jason> nickrud, system > preferences > fonts
<_jason> nicolas_, , system > preferences > fonts
<nicolas_> so can you give me some clues to get into the fonts dialog ?
<nicolas_> ohhh.. i see that... everything is ok in that dialog
<nicolas_> but the problem came out when I installed the Mplayer
<_jason> nicolas_, mplayer needs the mplayer-fonts package too
<tuxxxblade> its ok
<nicolas_> I followed some instructions in a forum, and I installed some fonts package
<tuxxxblade> can i get into a prive with u NoUse ?
<NoUse> tuxxxblade its really easier for me if we stay in here
<Pegasos989> "User interaction required! A new version of the Linux kernel has just been installed. We strongly  recommend that your machine is restarted as soon as possible to complete the system update." I thought that linux updates would be unlike windows. You know, that I wouldn't need to reboot in updates... Or is this because of this is first time I am on after the reinstallation?
<_jason> nicolas_, can you paste a link to the instructions?
<tuxxxblade> i got an error msg
<tuxxxblade> i cant paste it here lol
<NoUse> tuxxxblade pastebin it
<Dr_Willis> Pegasos989,  its a Kernel.. :P is the reason
<nicolas_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/190
<Pegasos989> k, well, brb
<tuxxxblade> hwo so
<marius_> how can I find this mozilla-psm? pls ...
<NoUse> !tell tuxxxblade about pastebin
<tidi> does ubuntu have a dvd player
<nalioth> marius_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-psm
<kandoora_> is multivers safe?
<NoUse> !tell tidi about dvd
<Seveas> marius_, put your sources.list on the pastebin
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, thx
<marius_> where's my sources? what's the pastebine? I'm a newbie
<nalioth> kandoora_: quite safe
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marius_ about repos
<_jason> nicolas_, my spanish is a little rusty... but were you following those instructions os that you could compile mplayer?
<kongmeng> i'm having an issue w/ firefox and ubuntu, i can view the ubuntu site, but all other pages timeout, ideas?
<nicolas_> yes
<tuxxxblade> NoUse,  k pasted it
<tuxxxblade> with the screenshot
<_jason> nicolas_, those instructions just say to copy the font file to /usr/local/share/mplayer/font/, did you do anything else with the fonts?  when did the fonts become "fuzzy"?
<fyrmedic> anyone know how to get rhythmbox to read mp3's that are on a fat32 partition
<tidi> bye
<tuxxxblade> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4837
<NoUse> tuxxxblade why are you trying to compile it?
<nalioth> fyrmedic: /msg ubotu mp3
<Marlun> How can I write to a floppy disk? I was able to mount it but I
<Marlun> 'm not allowed to write to it.
<bedi__> ghj
<ompaul> tuxxxblade, sudo apt-get install wine
<marius_> why can't I run Adept ...
<marius_> ?
<tuxxxblade> it aint workin
<tuxxxblade> well i dunno
<tuxxxblade> to use it
<germancito> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicolas_> after installing those fonts
<nalioth> marius_: you dont have kubuntu installed ?
<bedi__> jh,
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, i cant get it to work
<ompaul> !tell tuxxxblade about repos
<NoUse> tuxxxblade when describing your probelms "aint working" don't cut it
<marius_> I do nalioth.
<B3DI> vb
<ompaul> tuxxxblade, add universe to your repos see the comment from the bot on repos
<nicolas_> would you mind using vnc to help me out
<marius_> nalioth,  i do have it ...
<marius_> but i can't run the adept program ... why?
<tuxxxblade> k but i mean it wont install
<nalioth> marius_: open a konsole and type "kdesu adept"
<NoUse> tuxxxblade with what error message?
<pf> can't apt-get install wine i had joined  http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Release
<pf>  http://wine.sourceforge.net source/ Release
<_jason> nicolas_, have you tried removing the fonts you copied?
<BEDI-> h
<tuxxxblade> yeah
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, its weird ive been tryin to install it for days dang
<nicolas_> no
<NoUse> tuxxxblade follow the link ubotu sent you about adding repositories
<ompaul> tuxxxblade, please read whgat I previously wrote for you and then say "which part is not working" it is a several step process
<NoUse> tuxxxblade you can and should install it via apt-get
<ompaul> tuxxxblade, add a repo called universe
<nicolas_> do you recommend me to erase the /usr/local/share/mplayer/font folder ?
<tuxxxblade> tryied
<no0tic> hi
<tuxxxblade> ok ill do
<tuxxxblade> i repo'd it yesturday but not with universe
<_jason> nicolas_, I would try that
<no0tic> evolution crashes... when I try to open calendar
<marius_> i can't run the kdesu adept ... nalioth
<nalioth> marius_: what does it tell you in the konsole?
<ompaul> tuxxxblade, read what the bot sent you and you enable "universe" in the repositories, then you install the program
<nalioth> tuxxxblade: also enable "multiverse"
<ompaul> emile, what is on your mind
<valente> hello
<tuxxxblade> oki
<emile> ompaul: sorry just playing with irssi keepnick script, typed keepnick help ... silly me ;-)
<tuxxxblade> guys, i enter the link (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325) n then i enable uni/multiverse?
<bob123> hi there, i have breezy and i have an ATI card but when i do fglrxinfo it says command not found (also my computer freezes when there is a screensaver)
<ompaul> emile, :) please do that in a channel with yourself in it alone this one has 548 in it
<tuxxxblade> oh ok got it
<tuxxxblade> now i apt get it?
<emile> ompaul: agreed ;p
<nalioth> tuxxxblade: update your apt-get first
<hawking> Can someone tell me how I can compress to files to a zip file from command line? I read the manual but couldn't be sure
<ardzeii> bob123: Have you installed the right drivers?
<nalioth> hawking: zip file
<ompaul> tuxxxblade, if you have enabled, then you >>sudo apt-get update<<  then you >>sudo apt-get install wine<<
<marius_> nalioth, it's saying: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<marius_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<marius_> 
<tuxxxblade> oki
<tuxxxblade> ty
<valente> how is pci-express support with linux?
<nalioth> marius_: i'm not familiar with that error, try "sudo apt-get install mozilla-psm"
<bob123> ardzeii: i only did a fresh install of breezy, i assumed it will detect my card
<bob123> ardzeii: its a pretty popular card its the ati 9000
<ompaul> hawking, is this for storage on a linux box or is it for use with a windows box cos we have some great tools
<valente> im looking to build a new computer
<valente> with the nforce4 chipset
<valente> and pci-express
<valente> was wondering how the support is with linux
<hawking> ompaul: well I have to compress two files which is homework... I don't know if the teacher uses linux or windoze
<NoUse> valente probably best to google around for your hardware
<Dr_Willis> ive heard to avoide the nforce4 chipset for the time being. :(
<drcode> hi all
<ardzeii> bob123: : It will detect your card, but it will not install the drivers for it.
<hawking> ompaul: but most probably she doesn't use linux..although she teaches about it lol
<tuxxxblade> it cant lock 2 dirs
<marius_> nalioth, this is the error ... E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<marius_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<marius_> ; maybe you can be familiar with this one. Thanks for being patiently.
<drcode> any one can please ping to ftp.vuurmuur.org and tell me the IP address
<ompaul> valente, it is my understanding that is not well supported - I think web search engines will be of more help than here
<drcode> for some how my DNS dosn;t find this IP
<tuxxxblade> dang
<ardzeii> bob123: It will use the default 3D acceleration provided by Mesa.
<Stormx2> Someone want to tell me why BMP won't die?
<nalioth> marius_: in your konsole, type "ps aux|grep adept"
<ardzeii> bob123: Is it a Radeon? You can find the drivers in the universe (i think) repo.
<marius_> everything's fine drcode right over here ...
<marius_> seems you're working ...
<marius_> ;)
<Stormx2> Everytime I kill it, it just comes right on back at me!
<_jason> drcode, http://www.dnsstuff.com/
<sexcopter8000m> where are the logs for ntpdate kept? i always get the "failed to syncrhronise with .... " error at bootup. have tried various servers, turned on the -v option so somewhere there must be a log :P
<Astxist> Stormx2, tried using killall on it?
<fredforfaen> drcode 145.97.193.148
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> thanx
<ardzeii> Stormx2: BMP the image format? Maybe because of MS Paint? Hehe.
<drcode> thanx again
<fredforfaen> drcode np
<Stormx2> Astxist: Turns out it was one of my scripts stuck in limbo
<tuxxxblade> GOD
<tuxxxblade> it wont work again
<Stormx2> ardzeii: Beep media player.....
<marius_> unsuported version ... BSD nalioth
<tuxxxblade> imma suicide
<NoUse> tuxxxblade please, more details
<Stormx2> tuxxxblade: kkbai
<marius_> it is ok ... I'll handle. thanks nalioth anyway. god bless you.
<tuxxxblade> can i past 2 lines here?
<ardzeii> Stormx2: Ah. Okay. Hehe.
<Sonny_Wertzik> can anyone here tell me what the difference is between kompmgr and xcompmgr?
<Taa5i> When I try to run a program safte-mon, it reports cannot open PID file, permission denied.  This is run via sudo.  Any thoughts?
<NoUse> tuxxxblade put it in #flood
<Stormx2> I don't think i'm ending my bash scripts properly.
<Stormx2> hmm
<hawking> when I do zip file it says : Zip file structure invalid
<tuxxxblade> oki
<nalioth> Sonny_Wertzik: probably the gui toolkit used in compiling them
<hawking> :/
<nalioth> hawking: in your terminal type "zip --help" or "man zip"
<NoUse> tuxxxblade you have synaptic running or another apt process
<NoUse> tuxxxblade you can't run both at the same time
<Sonny_Wertzik> nalioth, i see...so one is not better tan the other then..?
<germancito> Hello
<nalioth> Sonny_Wertzik: they should be functionally identical
<canindya> I am getting invalid signature gpg error, I have tried running apt-key update without success, any help please?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell canindya about gpgerr
<canindya> I getting this while apt-get update
<Sonny_Wertzik> nalioth, fantastic... thank you... have you ever heard of a xcompmgr patch for xine?
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, it didnt update anything but
<NoUse> !tell canindya about gpgerr
<nalioth> Sonny_Wertzik: i've never heard of xcompmgr
<canindya> Thanks NoUse nalioth
<tuxxxblade> when i apt-get install wine it dld them 13megs then it didnt do nothin
<nalioth> tuxxxblade: open a console and type "wine --help"
<Sonny_Wertzik> nalioth, whaaaa?? hehehe ok thanks
<tuxxxblade> oki
<Taa5i> !tell Taa5i about gpgerr
<sexcopter8000m> where are logs kept in general?
<NoUse> sexcopter8000m /var/log
<tuxxxblade> oki
<tuxxxblade> got somethin
<Pegasos989> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<NoUse> tuxxxblade then its installed
<NoUse> tuxxxblade don't be so quite to say it did nothing
<NoUse> quick*
<tuxxxblade> how do i open/config it?
<NoUse> tuxxxblade read the wine docs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tuxxxblade about wine
<tuxxxblade> oki
<haitike> I have formated, but I have de same free space, altought this have remove the things
<hawking> nalioth : hmm I read it I do "zip source -@ test.txt go.txt" but nothing happens..it just waits doin nothing
<nalioth> hawking: why do you want to use 'zip' in particular?
* ardzeii is away: Studying. [http://ardzeii.tripod.com/] 
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, and how do i install the win32 codecs ? i dled them yesturday but .. i dunno i still cant read the w32 exts
<hawking> nalioth : that's the format wanted  for the homework
<NoUse> !tell tuxxxblade about w32codecs
<minim> hi there.. i just wondered if my SMC2802W rev03 is supported out of the box on breezy
<hawking> nalioth  : I know that's stupid
<sexcopter8000m> can no-one help me with ntpdate? does anyone else find it fails at bootup?
<NoUse> tuxxxblade if its a .deb file you just sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<nalioth> hawking: you cant right click and make a zip?
<hawking> nalioth : yes if you have gnome
<hawking> or kde
<kandoora_> is there anyway of opening a terminal where i would already be in my (example) download folder in home
<tuxxxblade> oki thnx
<nalioth> hawking: what do you use? it works in konqueror, also
<minim> hi there.. i just wondered if my SMC2802W rev03 is supported out of the box on breezy
<hawking> nalioth: I did it ... thx anyways
<haitike> what is better, ext3 or raiserfs?
<tuxxxblade> damit
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, the totem player still cant play mpg's
<tuxxxblade> damit
<NoUse> tuxxxblade apt-get install totem-xine
<NoUse> tuxxxblade you don't need to add in a curse after every line of text
<germancito> hello
<fredy> synaptic keeps using a brown theme, is there a way to change it?
<tuxxxblade> sry
<tuxxxblade> thnx
<LazyAngel> 
<otroean> Hi. Have just removed Debian Sarge 3.1 and installed Ubuntu Breezy Disk hdb and hdd is inaccesible the disk manager says...
<wolverian> how do I tell why my computer seems to be waiting for I/O a lot? it's either swapping or the HD is just super slow. any recommended ways to go about finding out which is true?
<Pegasos989> Hmmh. I accidentally pressed remove in the synaptic package manager reposotories and deleted one. I think it might have been community maintained (universe).. How can I get it back?
<kandoora_> fredy: system - preferences -  theme
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Pegasos989 about repos
<Pegasos989> k, thx
<fredy> kandoora: I already have a custom theme, but for some reason synaptic keeps using a brown theme.
<HaschHase> hi, can anyboyd help me with installing project open glass?
<HaschHase> if anybody already did this please private dialog
<tuxxxblade> ..
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, i aint got no sound ... lol
<Bergcube> And I've always thought the glass was half full......
<NoUse> !tell tuxxxblade about sound
<flex> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<dooglus> what's the best way to resize an NTFS partition to allow me to install ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dampjam> Is anybody in here running Dapper yet?
<flex> i have a question, i am on 5.10 and it came with the 386 kernel, so for performance I used synaptic to get the k7 kernel, but when I boot to k7 kernel my network card don't work. It works fine on the 386 kernel though.
<thrush> dooglus: partition magic in windows might be easiest I thought the install cd included the resize option as well
<nalioth> dampjam: some of us are testers, yes (i have it on a non productive machines
<flex> is there something i need to do to make my current network card work for the k7 kernel? i am guessing it has something to do with modues.
<dampjam> nalioth: remotely stable?  I usually upgrade a month before the next version is released
<NoUse> flex see if you can identify the module that loads for your network card while in the 386 kernel and then try to load it manually in k7 and see if that fixes it, you can then add that module to /etc/modules to get autoloaded
<flex> how do i see what module is loaded for my network card?
<kandoora_> is it ok to apply NOT AUTHENTICATED stuff? sorry about the caps
<flex> i am pretty new to linux
<nalioth> dampjam: right now, dapper is still mostly breezy-like
<dooglus> I don't have partition magic for windows.  Is the NTFS resizer on the install disk reliable?
<dooglus> flex: run "lsmod" to see all the loaded modules.
<flex> thanks
<nalioth> dooglus: it is reliable
<dooglus> flex: it might not be obvious which is for your network card
<nalioth> dooglus: what are you resizing for? an install?
<dooglus> nalioth: is it worth running Window's defrag first?  Or will the built-in resizer do that for me?
<flex> aye, i just did lsmod | grep -i link to look for my dlink
<flex> but no results
<dooglus> nalioth: for an install, yes.  breezy.
<dooglus> (shipit finally delivered :)
<NoUse> flex yeah the modules are usually named by chipset rather than brand
<nalioth> dooglus: ntfsprogs require no defragmenting of windows to function. defrag if it makes you feel better
<dooglus> flex: you could try "lsmod" before and after using the network card I guess...  see if anything extra gets loaded when you "ifup" the interface
<dooglus> nalioth: Windows' defrag always scares me
<nalioth> dooglus: it's not necessary
<flex> ahh just got this, (goign to try a paste)
<dooglus> nalioth: so what's the procedure?  I type "expert" at the boot prompt of the isntall disk?
<NoUse> flex which kernel are you in now?
<nalioth> dooglus: nope. it'll ask you at the partition part if you want to resize
<flex> ath_pci                69148  0
<dooglus> flex: don't try a paste - you'll get told off :)
<nalioth> dooglus: using the regular ol' install sequence
<dooglus> oops - too late :)
<oneseventeen> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 on my largest continuous free space, but it doesn't give me the option to boot into windows at the grub bootloader
<oneseventeen> how do I add windows to the bootloader?
<NoUse> flex is our card wireless?
<oneseventeen> I'm assuming menu.lst, but I'm used to it doing it automagically...
<flex> 2.6.12-9
<flex> yes it is
<NoUse> flex ok thats probably it
<NoUse> flex when you boot in k7 try running, sudo modprobe ath_pci and see what happens
<flex> anerm 2.6.12-9 386, and when i boot to the 2.6.12-9 k7 everything seems to work except the d-link wifi card
<flex> ahh, so would that insert the module?
<NoUse> flex
<NoUse> flex oops, yeah
<flex> and then if that works put that in to the /etc/modules that you mentioned?
<NoUse> yeah just add the module name to that file
<flex> thanks! (hopefully i'll be right back to thank ya)
<Taa5i> Would someone be able to offer some insight with setting up a raid?  I have /dev/md0-24, but the only sd devices I have are my two onboard scsi drives.  Every document I find talks about mdadm'ing md0 from /dev/sd*  So I am very confused.
<thrush> oneseventeen: there should be a full example in menu.list commented out.  rund fdisk -l to get the partition number that should be the only thing u have to change. hda1 = hd0,0 hda2= hd0,1 etc
<Urthy> how do I figure out how my other nick is still online when every system that it could be on is off?
<Urthy> would an OP boot Urthmover?
<Urthy> kick I mean
<__filip_> how does i stop/start my apache server in ubuntu?
<nalioth> Urthy: /msg nickserv help ghost
<NoUse> __filip_ sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start/stop
<__filip_> thanx
<eSPete> how do i setup my ubuntu box as a router for two other PCs?
<NoUse> eSPete install firestarter, its a GUI frontend to the tools you need
<J_Man> look into ip masquerade :)
<BoneE> has anyone get all the mulitmedia codecs to play all vidz and audio files
<NoUse> !tell BoneE about w32codecs
<minim> hi there.. i just wondered if my SMC2802W rev03 is supported out of the box on breezy
<sadpanda> how can you kick a user that's idle via an ssh connection? I'm logged in at two places and one has been idle for 2 days now.
<minim> kill the process
<minim> ps -A|grep ssh
<sadpanda> so each ssh connection is it's own process?
<Pegasos989> Odd. apt get whines about "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse" tho I think that I added the reposotories. I went to synaptic -> reposotories -> modified settings to show all of them -> added the check to the ones that didn't have -> pressed ok and reload
<Pegasos989> :/
<minim> and kill the pid on the ssh connection
<sadpanda> minim: will do
<NoUse> !tell Pegasos989 about repos
<nalioth> Pegasos989: you added 'multiverse'  ?
<oneseventeen> thrush: thanks for the tip, I'll look at that!
<NoUse> Pegasos989 follow the wiki instrucions and make sure you apt-get update first
<sadpanda> minim: I'm doing this through an ssh connection right now. How can I make sure I don't close my current connection as opposed to the idle one?
<Pegasos989> k
<Trackilizer> Has anyone got the new version of Ubuntu to work without doint a complete new install? I did "apt-get dist-upgrade" but my system is now very unstable and crashes alot.
<Trackilizer> Should i just re-install?
<Trackilizer> doing*
<apokryphos> Trackilizer: did you follow the guide for upgrading?
<ScatterBrain> Trackilizer: (Personal Opinion) But this "new" version of Ubuntu has been known for those issues - upgraded or not.
<apokryphos> no it hasn't
<fyrmedic> is there an app that easily converts music file types?
<fyrmedic> in ubuntu
<ScatterBrain> Trackilizer: I've had problems ranging from wifi card issues to Firefox just disappearing.
<vbgunz> Trackilizer backup your home directory and just try your best to remember all of the programs you used. Then do a fresh install. I found out upgrading wasn't exactly upgrading... A fresh install was very different from my previous upgrade... If you can help it, try putting your home directory on it's own partition too...
<minim> sadpanda, se the idletime on the process
<nalioth> anyone know if we have a thai channel?
<apokryphos> vbgunz: then you did the upgrade wrong
<vbgunz> apokryphos: I went with the flow...
<apokryphos> vbgunz: a stable -> stable dist-upgrade is fully-supported, and it's been seamless for all of those people who did it correctly, from my experience.
<sexcopter8000m> hi, how can i see what daemons are running at the moment?
<Trackilizer> So, what would you guys suggest? Just backup my data and re-install?
<vbgunz> apokryphos: maybe I did do it wrong but I tell you I've learned since then... Now I can do a full reinstall and have Ubuntu the way I have it now in less than about 20 minutes :)
<SpaceCake> sori, finally here
<apokryphos> vbgunz: sure, it's still an unnecessary hassle, when you can do it perfectly by changing one file and typing in two commands
<SpaceCake> got a prob with a soundcard, it does not work with the first user which I made during install
<SpaceCake> with a the second one works fine ..
<SpaceCake> ideas ? :)
<vbgunz> apokryphos: not sure what commands I used but maybe it was dist-update dist-upgrade... something along those lines I believe...
<SpaceCake> I am loosing my mind on it
<thrush> SpaceCake: does the first user have under prefereces- sound the sound card selected?
<xxenon> ?java 1.5
<mifritscher> SpaceCake: seems to be a access right problem
<xxenon> how to trigger help ?
<SpaceCake> thrush, it cant find it
<oneseventeen> when I make changes to menu.lst for the grub bootloader, is there a way to save my preferences, so the next grup update doesn't overwrite my changes?
<mommer> hi. my gf has nuked her pppoe setting. how can she install it anew?
<dell500> can WindowsXP be installed after installing 5.10?
<SpaceCake> mifritscher,  how to solve it ?
<dell500> i really need to format my ipod, but i can't in linu
<dell500> x
<Trackilizer> When will the ubuntuguide be updated?
<apokryphos> dell500: why ever not?
<thrush> oneseventeen: i normally just sudo cp menu.lst menu.lst-backup or something
<apokryphos> Trackilizer: hopefully it'll die out first
<dell500> apokryphos, ?
<apokryphos> dell500: why can't you format it from linux?
<vbgunz> dell500: you might want to create a partition for XP before trying to take up the whole drive with Ubuntu
<dell500> apokryphos:  i don't know, you know of a howto?
<dell500> vbgunz:  i have a 30gb hd for winblows
<apokryphos> dell500: use gparted
<oneseventeen> cool, thanks again thrush, I'm going to reboot now and see if windows is still accessable.  Unfortunately work requires some windows-only apps :(
<dell500> apokryphos:  right o, hold on
<flexan> hello, i started 2.6.12-9 with the k7 kernel and then did modprobe ath_pci as instructed to get my d-link WiFi card working, it works fine with the 386 kernel, but doesn't work in the k7 kernel. Unforunately modprobe returned: ath_pci module not found
<dell500> apokryphos:  do i need to do an apt-get for that command?
<vbgunz> dell500: the easiest way is to setup all of your parititons first. Then install each OS onto it's own parition without hassle of resizing, etc...
<dell500> vbgunz:  i know :)
<apokryphos> dell500: if it's not installed, then sure -- install it from synaptic.
<vbgunz> dell500: yes, you can install XP after Ubuntu
<dell500> vbgunz:  i was just wondering if winblows can be installed after ubuntu, most of the time you're suppose to do winxp then ubuntu, cause of grub
<vbgunz> dell500: you can edit grub to point to Windows I believe
<vbgunz> dell500: I did it the otherway around.. XP, then Breezy...
<dell500> apokryphos:  ok, what's after that?
<apokryphos> dell500: plug in your ipod and fire it up
<SpaceCake> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Permission denied
<SpaceCake> wtf
<dell500> apokryphos:  what's the syntax for this, and if i wipe the ipod clean with this command, how do i get the os back onto the ipod?
<nandasunu> hi
<apokryphos> dell500: I wouldn't know... do they recommend that you use a particular tool?
<thrush> dell500: very easy to setup boot loader afer u install windows as long as u have a livecd knoppix or ubuntu or something
<nandasunu> I have a quick question about shell scripts
<dell500> apokryphos:  ya, they recommend using the ipod program in OSX or Win
<dell500> whcih REALLY sucks
<apokryphos> dell500: there's a howto on recovering Ubuntu after Windoze installation if you *need* it
<dell500> cause i delete windows a long time ago
<apokryphos> !grub
<ubotu> well, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<dell500> well maybe my grub setup is messed up, cause i used to have windows on here before i upgraded
<dell500> but i did a fresh install of ubuntu
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's a .deb for the latest firefox rc?  I've installed it manually, but a .deb would be nicer for upgrade purposes
<SpaceCake> mifritscher,  you where right... mea culpa
<eSPete> NoUse, i've istalle firestarter, but whne i try to start i i gets "Error reading file /etc/firestarter/inbound/allow-service: No such file or directory
<eSPete> " and 10 other error like it
<flexan> so ath_pci is installed and working witht he default kernel, how do i install it for the k7 kernel, since when I modprobe it on the k7 kernel it says ath_pci not found?
<SpaceCake> btw, I solved the dialup problem. on the wiki was solved by a console ppp.  I solved with installing gnome-ppp :P
<SpaceCake> flexan,  recompile from souce to get the module ?
<cubex> hello everyone
<sabmann> nalioth, i did it lol
<cubex> can somebody please tell me why is my breezy lagging so much?
<flexan> hmm and the one that shipped with the cd and works in the 386 kernel won't work with the k7 kernel?
<crimsun> cubex: more details, please. That question is much too vague.
<OneSeventeen> thrush, bad news... it worked and I'm in windows now.  :(  Thanks though, this helps a ton!
<cubex> i installed the 32bit version on an Athlon64 and it was very very slow. the 64bit's performance was great, but not the 32bit
<SpaceCake> cuber I am running on a Cwleron 300Mhz 128MB ram, and is ok :)
<cubex> crimsun: well, for example, do you know the fading effect in gnome when you click log out?
<SpaceCake> cuber=cubex
<sdakota> hello
<sabmann> breezy is almost two times faster as hoary for me
<AceB747> is it reccomended to install x86 or the amd64 on a athlon 3000+ 64bit proc?
<cubex> crimsun: that drops frames like i'm running it on a pentium
<cubex> but why?! why is it suffering on my machine only?
<SpaceCake> AceB747, its too fast for that... will blow
<AceB747> spacecake, what do you mean?
<cubex> i have an athlon64 3800+, 2 gigs of ram, and a geforce 6800
<cubex> it shouldn't be *this* slow, right?
<nalioth> sabmann: good to hear
<SpaceCake> cubex no it should not be so slow
<sdakota> I'm not sure if this question belongs here,... Linux thinks its local IP is 192.168.1.10, which is generally okay because I access it like that,... but the DNS server thinks my internet ip is 192.168.1.10 too. What value and where (within Linux, within the DNS server or within VHCS) do I change to change the internet ip to my real internet ip?
<tiffinfilion> I need some installation help.  When I get to the installing packages part it says that it encountered an error and to either burn the cd at a slower rate (did it) or clean the cd (did that too)....
<AceB747> spacecake, should i only install the x86 then?
<cubex> i heard about firefox issues, but it's not only limited to firefox, it was very slow. i installed suse and slackware with dropline gnome, both where much faster.
<cubex> any recommendations?
<SpaceCake> AceB747, besides testing both, no ideas. sorry
<cubex> if you guys can just point me in the right direction that'll be great. i'm not sure even where to start looking
<AceB747> spacecake, i have tried the amd64 before and it seemed like there were a ton of bugs... is it still like that?
<varsendagger> how do i add services to a user? like audio?
<apokryphos> amd64+ubuntu is very sweet
<sabmann> cubex, I don't now, i've got an duron 1600 can't help you
<SpaceCake> AceB747, I am running the x86 on 300Mhz on a sloooow hdd, and no problem
<mostrodibiscotti> When I browse the root of myu Ubuntu 5.10 install, I see directories like "home", "var", etc.  Seems like when I did a Mandrake install a long time ago, I created these as partitions, but now the auto partitioning makes them as directories.  Where can I go to understand what each directory's purpose is?  A document that maybe talks about this.
<SpaceCake> varsendagger,  System > Administration> user manager ?
<AceB747> is the amd64 backwards compatible with stuff that would only be 32bit?
<varsendagger> SpaceCake, how aobut from CLI?
<cubex> so nobody is suffering from breezy's performance?
<tiffinfilion> I need installation help
<cubex> it's just me?
<varsendagger> -- i'm running fubuntu only
<eternalist> tiffinfilion: whats the problem?
<freemanen> Whar changes will it be in drapper drake
<tiffinfilion> While installing, it stops at the installing packages part and tells me to either re-burn the cd at a slower rate (which I've done) or clean the CD (done also)
<SpaceCake> varsendagger,  nfc
<thrush> AceB747: u shouldnt have a problem running regular 386 stuff
<varsendagger> ahh
<thrush> AceB747: even with other kernel
<eternalist> tiffinfilion: corrupt iso image perhaps?
<nalioth> AceB747: are you asking if you can run flash, w32codecs realplayer and other commercial things on amd64 out-of-the-box? the answer is no
<eternalist> where did you download the iso from? get it from one of the sites listed at the Ubuntu page.
<crimsun> cubex: if the amd64 version of Ubuntu runs fast, why use the 32-bit one?
<tiffinfilion> I got it off one of the sites listed on ubuntu's site
<Pegasos989> !openGL
<ubotu> Pegasos989: Wish i knew
<eternalist> nalioth: speaking of w32codecs..that package never solved my problema nd wmv is still garbled.
<Pegasos989> hmm
<AceB747> naloith, this is exactly what i am asking
<Pegasos989> !radeon
<ubotu> Pegasos989: Bugger all, i dunno
<nalioth> eternalist: modern wmv will not play in linux at this time
<eternalist> nalioth: do you know when they will or?
<eternalist> ubotu: !ati
<AceB747> naloith, i got wmv working in ubuntu
<ubotu> eternalist: Bugger all, i dunno
<Pegasos989> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<eternalist> ubotu: !wmv
<Pegasos989> thanks
<ubotu> eternalist: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<crimsun> wmv3 will play with libvc1 on vlc on i386.
<tiffinfilion> eternalist: can you recommend one of the links?  I don't remember which one I used to get the iso from
<nalioth> eternalist: as soon as the reverse-engineering-elves figure it out
<flexan> will the default modules that came with the 5.10 breezy badger 2.6.12-9-386 kernel work with the 2.6.12-9-k7 kernel?
<eternalist> tiffinfilion: unfortunately i forgot which one i got mine from..just remember FTP sites in your location will be the fastest
<eternalist> AceB747: explain what you did..
<eternalist> AceB747: you can play modern wmvs?
<tiffinfilion> eternalist: okay, will try again...hopefully I won't be back :D  Thanks
<cubex> guys, anybody here is using a gigabye k8snxp motherboard?
<AceB747> eternalist, i just downloaded the codecs from mplayer site and copied them into the plugin directory
<eternalist> tiffinfilion: lol alright,np
<eternalist> AceB747: already did that..
<eternalist> Anyone know why Amule goes so damn slow?
<eternalist> im getting like 5 kb/s
<eternalist> welfare
<AceB747> eternalist, lol... amule is slow at nature
<AceB747> eternalist, could be a blocked port though
<eternalist> AceB747: when i first got it working i was blazing
<AceB747> why dont the w32codecs work on amd64 arch?
<nalioth> AceB747: because they are compiled for x86 kernels
<purplefeltangel> my internet is not working...i have a router, and it's working on the second computer, and when i boot into Windows XP, but not in Ubuntu....
<nalioth> AceB747: they will run (maybe) if you set up a 32bit chroot on your amd64 box
<SpaceCake> why my Firefox plugins are user based and not host based ?
<paxmaster> for some reason I can't print in opera
<AceB747> naloith, i think i am going to do a 32bit install... it is not worth it for the 64bit
<paxmaster> duno why
<paxmaster> in the file menu print there no printer
<dell500> does anyone here know how to reset an ipod on linux?
<nalioth> AceB747: very good
<shinu> is there any way to install ff1.5 from the repos or do i have to compile from source?
<paxmaster> but i can print in mozilla openoffices but not in opera
<AceB747> naloith, thank you for saving me all the time
<romey> dell500.  i can reset my ipod mini by holding down menu and the center button
<dell500> romey:  like to factory defaults?
<dell500> like removing everything, then putting the ipod back to its original package
<eternalist> purplefeltangel: wait explain again?
<romey> dell500.  no.  it just reboots it.
<AceB747> ubuntu 6.10 is unstable?
<slide> Ok, so the default firefox that is installed doesnt come with the document inspector, do i have to compile my own copy to get that?
<purplefeltangel> eternalist: i have a router setup. the internet will connect on this computer, and when i boot to Windows XP on the other computer, but not on Ubuntu (which is on the same computer as Windows XP)
<dell500> AceB747:  5.10
<eternalist> purplefeltangel: network-admin and then type your password..configure from there.
<AceB747> dell500, what is 6.10?
<purplefeltangel> eternalist: everything looks fine in network-admin
<eternalist> purplefeltangel: if your router/NAT supports DHCP broadcasting, it will give the card an ip by default, so make sure dhcp is selected from teh drop down menu
<slide> rather, DOM inspector
<purplefeltangel> eternalist: it's set to DHCP.
<slide> i got it hehe
<dell500> AceB747:  Ubuntu 5.10 Breezey Badger is the current version out
<dell500> there is no 6.10
<dell500> just FYI
<AceB747> dell500, i am downloading 6.10 right now
<eternalist> lol @ chaky
<eternalist> purplefeltangel: hmm
<eternalist> purplefeltangel: do you know what the ip of that computer needs to be?
<purplefeltangel> eternalist: no.
<eternalist> you can set it yourself manually, and then edit the DNS and what domains to search.
<AceB747> dell500, maybe the file is named incorrectly
<eternalist> check the DNS tab under network-admin and see if theres any information in there.
<eternalist> DNS servers shoudl read 192.168.0.1 or whatever the ip of your router is
<crimsun> AceB747: um, we haven't released 6.04 yet, much less 6.10.
<eternalist> then under Search Domains you should have your ISP info there.
<eternalist> crimsun: you're part of the Ubuntu team?
<BockBilbo> hello
<purplefeltangel> eternalist, yes, there is an IP address under DNS server and my ISP is listed under search domains.
<crimsun> eternalist: yes, I'm a universe/multiverse maintainer (wiki/MOTU)
<BockBilbo> can someone tell me which filesystem is better between reiserfs and ext3?
<crimsun> BockBilbo: depends on the desired usage
<eternalist> crimsun: cool
<eternalist> props man, i really like this distro
<BockBilbo> crimsum for my root and my home
<eternalist> purplefeltangel: okay, ping google.ca and tell me what you get
<crimsun> BockBilbo: but what will you be doing with them?
<eternalist> or better yet, type ifconfig eth0
<crimsun> hi james
<AceB747> dell500, nm i must already have downlaoded it and firefox sequentally renames it
<sky_monkey007> hey guys :)  Does anyone know how I can rename a file that is inside of a .zip?  The filename is all messed up and no program I have will extract it.
<BockBilbo> dayly user crimsun
<dutch> hi crimsun..doing okay ?
<eternalist> purplefeltangel: wait, ifconfig only
<BockBilbo> mmm usual programs and some development
<BockBilbo> plus engineering stuff
<crimsun> dutch: yep, just fine, yourself?
<BockBilbo> *daily use
<dutch> not complaining too loucly...
<crimsun> BockBilbo: the default ext3 will suffice
<dutch> loucly/ loudly :)
<BockBilbo> and when will be reiserfs better?
<BockBilbo> in a web serer for instance?
<purplefeltangel> eternalist: ok, when i pinged i got "unknown host" and when i did ifconfig i got a bunch of random information.
<eternalist> purplefeltangel: its not random..
<AceB747> does vmware work well to run windows under linux?
<crimsun> BockBilbo: if you have millions of tiny files
<purplefeltangel> eternalist: "random" meaning "I don't understand a lick of it"
<eternalist> purplefeltangel: what does it say for inet addr: second line..
<BockBilbo> i see
<crimsun> BockBilbo: tiny in the context of 2kb-4kb
<BockBilbo> aham
<kandoora_> what is md5sum ad36f7de1bba1229d143b93d2b6cd8e9
<kandoora_> what does it do
<kandoora_> how do i use it
<BockBilbo> i think i read that reiserfs is newer than ext3
<BockBilbo> mmm
<kandoora_> can it be used to download packages
<BockBilbo> thanks
<Marxist> man md5sum
<crimsun> BockBilbo: new != better for all intensive purposes
<Amaranth> kandoora_: No, paranoid people use md5sum to make sure their downloads aren't corrupt or changed by an evil 3rd party
<BockBilbo> aham
<BockBilbo> crimsun, thanks for all
<purplefeltangel> eternalist: "72.141.28.209 Bcast: 255.255.255.255 Mask: 255.255.255.128"
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> egotta go
<BockBilbo> bye
<kandoora_> what is cvs
<kandoora_> how can i use it to compile
<kemik> !cvs
<ubotu> from memory, cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<freemanen> how long will it take to get ubuntu cd:s
<noddaba> I'm looking for a link that can help explain to someone that Linux doesn't have a memory leak, it's Linux actively caching memory.  Anybody know of a good site off the top of their head?
<Seveas> freemanen, shipit takes 4 to 6 weeks
<siriuskr> took me like 2 months i think
<purplefeltangel> freemanen: depends on where you live.
<freemanen>  2005-10-26: 5 CDs (sent to shipping company)
<freemanen> I live in sweden
<siriuskr> a good unrarer for linux ready set go !!!
<Seveas> freemanen, them wait 2-3 more weeks
<purplefeltangel> freemanen, they should come soon. mine took almost exactly a month and i'm in Canada, and htey send from France.
<Seveas> purplefeltangel, ehrm, they send from holland...
<paxmaster> for some reason I can't print in opera
<BooZee> I can't see textboxes in flash !
<purplefeltangel> seveas *shrug* mine came from france.
<freemanen> Do they send it from france?
<purplefeltangel> freemanen: i guess they send from multiple locations. but it's in europe, anyway.
<Pegasos989> Hmmh. I have read the repository guides a dozen time and still can't understand what is the problem, so I guess it's best to just copy paste http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 to some repsitory file. Could someone tell me where exactly is this file located?
<freemanen> ok
<Seveas> Pegasos989, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pegasos989> thanks, Seveas
<Seveas> the easy way: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> the O in -O is a capital Oh, not a zero
<Pegasos989> ok, thanks
<Seveas> Pegasos989, eh dang WAIT
<Seveas> the easy way: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> the d is *very* important
<dell500> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Pegasos989> Seveas,  kinda noticed...
<Pegasos989> :D
<purplefeltangel> egh, can someone help me with my net connection? the person who was helping me before left...
<mrverbose> anyone using aqhbci on ubuntu?
<Marxist> pruplefeltangel, please explain your problem again
<mrverbose> i have been unable to get the library installed due to dependency errors
<BooZee> Help! I can't see textboxes in flash !
<purplefeltangel> marxist: i have a router setup. i can connect on this computer, and on the other computer when i boot into windows XP, but not when i boot into Ubuntu.
<dell500> when installing Windows after Ubuntu, does the DVD work as well, cause that has the live cd with it i think.
<Seveas> dell500, yes
<dell500> kool beans :)
<dell500> is installing windows hard after installing ubuntu?
<dell500> for a dual boot?
<sky_monkey007> purplefeltangel: have you tried going into Gnomes Network utility to try to see if you can pull an IP address?
<kemik> !recover
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BooZee> !flash
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kemik> dell500 ^^
<sky_monkey007> dell500: if your going to have a dual boot system, you have to do Windows first, and then Linux...
<purplefeltangel> sky_monkey007: which is the Network utility?
<kemik> sky_monkey007: not really
<sky_monkey007> otherwise the boot loader gets overwritten by Windows
<dell500> sky_monkey007:  not really
<shinu> if i install firefox 1.5 from source, does it overwrite my firefox 1.0.7 binaries?
<Marxist> pruplefeltangel, You have two computers, tell me the Operating system on each
<sky_monkey007> kemik: I've not seen a single instance where Windows doesn't overwrite the bootloader, regardless if you use LiLO or Grub
<Marxist> and tell me which is not woking for you
<Seveas> sky_monkey007, you can *restore* the bootloader
<kemik> sky_monkey007: as Seveas said.. and the howto has been pasted...
<sky_monkey007> yeah, you CAN restore it.  It's just a pain in the ass.
<BooZee> need help with flash! can't see text in flash movies
<dell500> sky_monkey007:  that's why there is a howto on recoving ubuntu after installing windows
<purplefeltangel> marxist: on this computer, win98. on the other computer, dual-boot system of winXP and ubuntu
<Seveas> shinu, not if you do it properly
<Seveas> BooZee: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Marxist> ok, what kind of connect for you have?
<shinu> Seveas: as in? :D
<dell500> !flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sky_monkey007> Why would you want to run Windows anyways?  It's crap :P
<Marxist> connection*
<dell500> BooZee:  there ya go
<Seveas> shinu, ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<nalioth> sky_monkey007: take that to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BooZee> dell500: been there.. no help
<Marxist> pruplefeltangel, What type of connection is that you have? xdsl, cable?
* sky_monkey007 prays she's not needing PPoE
<Marxist> PPPoE?
<sky_monkey007> yeah, typo.
<shinu> Seveas: and would i have to make a link to /usr/local/mozilla-firefox to open ff1.5 as opposed to 1.0.7?
<Marxist> why is that?
<sky_monkey007> cable is so much easier :)
<Seveas> shinu, you could do that
<enkrav> Help! synaptic doesn't work any more, it says -- Impossible to control the list of packages ... - stat (2 No such file or directory), any advice?
<shinu> Seveas: any other solutions?
<sky_monkey007> enkrav: try an apt-get clean
<Seveas> wait for the 1.5 packages which will arrice shortly :)
<sky_monkey007> and then apt-get update
<bl3ssing> good day everyone
<Marxist> yeah, cable is easier but it's upload atleast in new york is not as fast as a dsl's
<levander> I think I smeared some Artic Silver thermal compound on my motherboard where it shouldn't be.  Can I clean the motherboard with isopryl alcohol and a lint free cloth?  Or, is that dangerous?
<sky_monkey007> Marxist: very true.
<purplefeltangel> marxist, i have a cable modem
<bl3ssing> how can I play an wmv file with a video player in linux ...? where should I take any codecs for kubuntu?
<sky_monkey007> Isopropyl alcohol won't hurt it.  Just make sure it's a high percentage of alcohol
<sky_monkey007> otherwise it might leave crap behind as residue
<purplefeltangel> (sorry it took so long; my mom made me set up an alarm clock)
<thrush> levander: u should be fine with that
<levander> sky_monkey007: it says 70% USP.  Is USP alcohol?
<sky_monkey007> thats a decent amount.  You probably won't find much higher.
<Marxist> pruplefeltangel, try to ping 192.168.0.1 from your ubuntu box
<purplefeltangel> marxist: ok i will do that
<shinu> Seveas: ff 1.5 is due in two weeks or something right? (i mean the official realease)
<sky_monkey007> purplefeltangel: if that doesn't work, be sure to tell us what brand of router your using.  Some have a different gateway IP address.
<Seveas> shinu, the devs are packaging the betas too
<levander> I've also got this new ArctiClean "thermal material remover" that you're supposed to use on CPU's, anybody know *for sure* if I can use that on my motherboard?  It does a much better job than isopryl alcohol, at least it did on the CPU.
<purplefeltangel> marxist: "destination host unreachable"
<bl3ssing> how can I play an wmv file with a video player in linux ...? where should I take any codecs for kubuntu?
<sky_monkey007> levander: I wouldn't risk it.  Just use the alcohol
<shinu> Seveas: really? so we had deb for beta version already?.. or did i misunderstand something?..
<MagicFab> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<sky_monkey007> b13ssing, you need the win32 codecs
<bl3ssing> they are illegally
<sky_monkey007> you can get them from Mplayers website
<sethk> levander, I second that, definitely don't use it
<bl3ssing> I want something legally
<levander> sky_monkey007: yeah, I think I'm gonna do it the hard way.  There's so damn little documentation on articsilver.com.
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: also check http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<enkrav> Tahank you very much sky_monkey007: Your solution worked! It would be nice if synaptic told your "solution" in a dialog box and offered to try it out.
<levander> sethk: sky_monkey00: thanks, I'm doing it the hard way with isopryl.  Thanks guys.
<sky_monkey007> b13ssing: it's not illegal.  They are redistributable codecs.
<bl3ssing> I want to use synaptic too, but where can I find it ...
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: as long as you already have a Windows licence, they're legal - of course IANAL ;)
<Iconsumed> I just switched from debian to ubuntu, but the keymap I had in debian "dvorak(se)" doesn't exist. Is there a way of getting it?
<bl3ssing> I have the winxp licence but I want to quit with it ...
<sky_monkey007> not like Microsofts going to come after you for downloading codecs anyways, lmao.
<bl3ssing> I want to learn using linux
<Marxist> pruplefeltangel, check the cables and make sure they are properly connected to their ports, but first i will ask that you run sudo ifconfig eth0
<bl3ssing> no windows anymore
<sky_monkey007> thats fine.  Just stop using it.  There's not real "quitting" or canceling your license
<yi> any muine users around?
<bl3ssing> I know .. but I want to use codecs perfectly legally. where can I find them?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<purplefeltangel> marxist, i have checked the cables 6000000 times and i have ifconfig eth0 up right now; what do you want to know?
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: a good source of info for replacement formats is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sky_monkey007> b13ssing, I already told you.
<yi> i've written a patch that improves album art fetching but i'd like to do some tests and see how accurate it is
<Marxist> just the output from that
<sky_monkey007> it is 100% absolutely legal if you have ever purchased a version of Windows
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: there's no way you can use the codecs legally unless you pay a licence fee for them to the patent / licence holders
<purplefeltangel> marxist: whole thing? thatll take a minute; brb
<sky_monkey007> MagicFab: He already owns Windows
<sky_monkey007> He's paid his license fee.
<sky_monkey007> He can legally use them to play WMV content
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: that "fee" is included in Windows price, laptops pricing (for example) and "pro" versions of other distros (like Mandriva)
<devint> IANAL, but I agree with sky_monkey007
<MagicFab> sky_monkey007: just explaining where the fee comes from - it's not "free"
<devint> IANAL, but I agree with sky_monkey007*
<crashprone> Hey.  Problems with Flash.  Help?
<bl3ssing> how can I take compile those files ... those codecs from the website you gave me ... MagicFab ?
<sky_monkey007> The only reason the W32 codecs do not come shipped w/ Ubuntu or other 100% open source distros is because they haven't paid Microsoft the licensing to package it.
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: I gave you several - which one ?
<bl3ssing> I know it very well MagicFab , in this way I got this licence ... I've my own laptop HP nw8000
<bl3ssing> lol MagicFab
<sky_monkey007> bl3ssing: you download them from www.mplayer.hq.hu, unzip them in your /usr/lib/w32 directory
<bl3ssing> www.theora
<Marxist> pruplefeltangel, try running sudo dhclient
<MagicFab> sky_monkey007: can't they just be installed thru apt-get / synaptic ? I believe they're in universe/multivers repos.
<bl3ssing> sorry sky_monkey007 , i can't speak any hungarn language ...
<Pegasos989> Can I install mPlayer by just going to synaptic and searching for it?
<Marxist> and then run ping www.yahoo.com
<nalioth> bl3ssing: it's not in hungarian
<crashprone> Hey, ahh... I installed the "swf-player" package in apt-get, and it shows up as a plugin in browsers, but it just doesn't run, the place it should be is blank.
<sky_monkey007> rather, www.mplayerhq.hu
<sky_monkey007> it's not hungarian.
<Pegasos989> k
<bl3ssing> sorry, but i don't understand what is written right over there.
<sky_monkey007> MagicFab, I have the universe repos and I didn't see the Win32 codecs.
<bl3ssing> hungary is my country neighbor so ...
<el-esco> hello , can anyone tell me if they tried playing games on the ubuntu software?
<MagicFab> It's very detailed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<bl3ssing> why is the domain than in *.hu?
<Pegasos989> sky_monkey007, I can't use Red Hat / Fedora RPM packages natively, can I? So do I need to compile from source or something O.o
<sky_monkey007> b13ssing, here is the link to the download: http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/windows-all-20050412.zip
<el-esco> need some help in installing some games on my operating system
<Marxist> Pegasos989, apt-get install mplayer but make sure you choose the one with your systems architecture
<crashprone> What type of games?
<Marxist> Pegasos989, mplayer-k7 is for athlons
<sky_monkey007> Pegasos989: there is a way to take a src.rpm and build it as a .deb package, I believe
<Pegasos989> Marxist, okay
<MagicFab> Pegasos989: mplayer is also in synaptic - no need to comiple or use .debs
<sky_monkey007> I think alien can do it.
<nalioth> sky_monkey007: that is not necessary at all, and not recommended
<MagicFab> Use .debs with alien as *last resort*
<nalioth> Pegasos989: please do not use non ubuntu pkgs or repositories
<sky_monkey007> nalioth, I'm just stating that you CAN.  I never said it's recommended.
<n0dl> is java compatable with links?
<el-esco> counterstrike..
<el-esco> painkiller.. and various others
<purplefeltangel> marxist: i just PMed you
<nalioth> n0dl: links the browser(s) dont use java
<sky_monkey007> Nothing wrong with knowing how to do things "outside the box"
<Marxist> oh sorry
<d03boy> can anyone tell me an easy/quick way to reinstall grub into the mbr so I can dualboot again (I reinstalled winxp so it overwrote the mbr)
<MagicFab> !mbr
<n0dl> nalioth: which text browsers allow java?
<ubotu> Not a clue, MagicFab
<sky_monkey007> d03boy: do you have a linux boot disk?
<nalioth> n0dl: none, to my knowledge
<d03boy> sky_monkey007: i could download one
<Pegasos989> nalioth, okay. I took it from apt-get
<el-esco> can games get installed on it in the first place?
<nalioth> Pegasos989: make sure you also install mplayer-fonts
<MagicFab> d03boy: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Pegasos989> nalioth, okay, thanks
<d03boy> ok
<MagicFab> el-esco: so far I think the easiest way is using Cedega's tools
<sky_monkey007> d03boy: follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76652.html
<bl3ssing> what's the best video player which has all the codecs for linux?
<el-esco> cedega tools.. download link?
<mostrodibiscotti> is there a gui for iptables?
<crashprone> el-esco: Yeah, Windows-based games are thougher to get running though.  A lot of Linux games are in the Universe repository though, so you'll need to enable that first for them.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mostrodibiscotti about Firestarter
<MagicFab> el-esco: Sorry, Cedega is the product, Transgaming the company
<MagicFab> el-esco: non-free, BTW (subscription)
<d03boy> i dont have an ubuntu cd.... but i guess i'll have to get one :|
<sky_monkey007> el-esco: it's free if you build it from cvs
<sky_monkey007> it's tricky, but I did it.
<sky_monkey007> you just don't get access to the support
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: vlc does a good job *using* existing codecs and is light. Most players don't "include" codecs
<crashprone> I've never done the CVS thing.  :-S
<sky_monkey007> there's a good guide out there that helped me.
<el-esco> can i use your sky monkey
<bl3ssing> thanks MagicFab ... where can i find vlc player?
<el-esco> i mean.. sorry .. can i use your cvs
<sky_monkey007> google for "Install Cedega CVS"
<Kasatka> Hey all
<sky_monkey007> uh, you can't just "use" mine.  You have to install it yourself :)
<el-esco> ah ok :) thx
<sky_monkey007> el-esco: it's pretty easy.  Just follow all the steps exactly how it says.
<el-esco> so first i enable universe repository
<el-esco> then install cedega
<el-esco> cvs
<sky_monkey007> you may need to install some development packages to do it, though.
<mostrodibiscotti> nalioth
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: almost all packages / software discussed can be found on synaptic
<sky_monkey007> uh...no.
<mostrodibiscotti> thank you, I will google firestarter
<MagicFab> (the package manager)
<sky_monkey007> You can't get it that way, not for cvs at least
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: firestarter is in the repos, no need to google
<sky_monkey007> brb
<MagicFab> sky_monkey007: didn't know you could build it - the FAQ mentions the dependencies: http://www.transgaming.com/cedega_faq.php
<Deysi> hi
<mostrodibiscotti> I just installed it, using synaptic
<bl3ssing> I can't find the synaptic ...program.
<bl3ssing> MagicFab, I can't find the synaptic ...program.
<mostrodibiscotti> what I'd like to do is create a firewall/router appliance for my network
<nalioth> bl3ssing: system > admin > synaptic
<mostrodibiscotti> is iptables the way to go?
<bl3ssing> how can I compli the binary files?
<Deysi> how can I use it ??
<bl3ssing> I don't have admin ... nalioth  :-(
<Marxist> purplefeltangel, left so quick after i helped her fix her connection problems. :-)
<bl3ssing> how can I have it?
<Amaranth> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: admin is a menu, at the top
<nalioth> bl3ssing: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Marxist> this is question for the ubuntu developers, does ubuntu enable dhcp by default?
<nalioth> MagicFab: not if he's using k- or x- ubuntu
<bl3ssing> the last ... nalioth
<nalioth> bl3ssing: you're using xubuntu ?
<mamoru> hello
<bl3ssing> MagicFab, i don't have any admin in the top of the ...
<bl3ssing> no
<bl3ssing> kubuntu
<Deysi> version5.04
<nalioth> bl3ssing: then you need "adept"
<Marxist> to enable root, type sudo passwd root
<nalioth> bl3ssing: adept is in your menus
<bl3ssing> but ... why can't I use synaptic?
<nalioth> Marxist: please dont advise that
<bl3ssing> I know that once I had it ... but I don't know why I don't have it anymore
<bl3ssing> :-(
<mamoru> please help. I have got an ISO image for a bootable floppy disc. How do i create such a disk now from this image?
<nalioth> bl3ssing: adept is kubuntus pkg manager, if you want synaptic, install it
<MagicFab> mamoru: double-click on it
<bl3ssing> is synaptic the same with adept?
<Marxist> when you don't want a root user do this as root: passwd -L root
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: they're equivalente tools
<Marxist> i think that's the right command
<bl3ssing> great ...
<Marxist> sorry naolith
<bl3ssing> than I don't need synaptic.
<nalioth> Marxist: advise !root, please
<bl3ssing> I can't find vlc player in adept?
<nalioth> bl3ssing: enable universe and multiverse repos
<MagicFab> bl3ssing: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptGuide
<dell500> so how exactly do i install windows if it doesn't want to install on the partition i asked it to.... windows is so crappy
<thrush> dell500: is this for games? if not u can just use vmplayer or somesuch
<Marxist> blessing: uncomment the universe and multiverse line /etc/apt/sources.lst
<mamoru> hmmm
<nalioth> dell500: have you seen qemu?
<dell500> thrush:  it's to get my ipod working
<dell500> i just saw that on a thread somewhere nalioth
<dell500> what is it?
<mamoru> another question - how to unRAR the .rar archives?
<nalioth> mamoru: unrar x file.rar
<varsendagger> hey i added a new user what do i need to do in order to get audio working for this user?
<varsendagger> i've added them to group audio
<varsendagger> -- trying to get xmms to work, it works with my other user
<mamoru> probably the unrar should be installed to be able to perform such an action
<thrush> mamoru: u might need to install unrar-nonfree
<bl3ssing> how can I read the source.list file?
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi
<bl3ssing> I'm in the directory, but not able of reading causeo f not knowing ... how to command this.
<MagicFa1> dell500: yeah, it's usually easier to first install Win
<bl3ssing> :-(
<thrush> bl3ssing: from a terminal sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or something
* mamoru launching synaptic
<dell500> MagicFa1:  thought so, this is sooooooooo stupid
<dell500> lol
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I rename a file that begins with - ??
<dell500> i just want to get my music onto my ipod without extra space being used up by junk files...
<JDahl> FJ_Sanchez, use " "
<FJ_Sanchez> Mmm
<FJ_Sanchez> But them I couldn't use wildcards, could it?
<mamoru> hmmm... Where can I get the unrar-nonfree?
<bl3ssing> thanks thrush  ...
<bl3ssing> what am I doing now with this sources.list?
<bl3ssing> what is this file for?
<Red-Sox> in KDE how do you get the time in 12 hour?
<NoUse> FJ_Sanchez you should be able to escape each question makr - eg. \?\?
<ecobuntu> anyone familar with gparted?  i have 1 gb that's unallocated and I want to use it...how can i allocate it to one of the pre-existing partitions?
<FJ_Sanchez> NoUse, I know this, but I cannot mv a file that begins with -
<NoUse> FJ_Sanchez you can escape the - as well
<NoUse> FJ_Sanchez \-
<MagicFa1> bl3ssing: you don't need to edit that file directly. You can do so with Synaptic - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<FJ_Sanchez> NoUse, it doesn't work
<MagicFa1> ecobuntu: you can't merge partitions unless one of them was under LVM first
<NoUse> FJ_Sanchez quotes should work too
<benoy> hi all i have a quick question regarding logging out in breezy
<Aragorn_Guardian> i am choosing what kindo of partition use. i read about xfs, that is better, at all. XFS is stable in ubuntu? is safe to use?
<benoy> What is the difference between "suspend" and "hibernate"
<ecobuntu> MagicFa1: so the only way i would be able to get get that extra GB is if i reformat?
<FJ_Sanchez> I try with mv "- xxxxx.xx" "xxxxx.xxx"
<Aragorn_Guardian> I wanna use smb in those xfs partitions...
<FJ_Sanchez> But it doesn't work
<bl3ssing> how can I make my mozilla being the default webbrowser? i don't need konquerror cause it is too much conquerring with me. LOL
<MagicFa1> benoy: suspend is to memory, hibernate is to hard disk
<NoUse> FJ_Sanchez what error are you getting?
<FJ_Sanchez> mv: invalid option --
<MagicFa1> ecobuntu: you could do it in several steps
<benoy> anyone??
<ecobuntu> MagicFa1: how?
<MagicFa1> ecobuntu: 1) copy your "target" partition to another place, free its space, reformat it using LVM
<ecobuntu> what's LVM?
<benoy> oh i see thank you MagicFal
<MagicFa1> 2) recopy the original particion info to your LVM, merge with 2nd partition
<NoUse> FJ_Sanchez using a GUI to move it might help
<FJ_Sanchez> I cannot
<bl3ssing> ecobuntu, check this ...http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<MagicFa1> ecobuntu: you'll have to read about LVM, can't explain it all here
<MagicFa1> bl3ssing: tks.
<ecobuntu> ok
<bl3ssing> np MagicFa1 ...
<bl3ssing> anytime.
<FJ_Sanchez> In this computer I'm a user
<bl3ssing> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<MagicFa1> ecobuntu: don't forget backups
<NoUse> FJ_Sanchez google around for mv syntax or tips
<bl3ssing> how can I make my mozilla being the default webbrowser? i don't need konquerror cause it is too much conquerring with me. LOL
<ecobuntu> MagicFa1: i might just reinstall...i've got dapper on a partition anyways that i might to give to something else...this will free up that space
<FJ_Sanchez> Ok
<FJ_Sanchez> bye
<callsign> hey does anyone need any ram?
<sdakota> heyah... I'm doing this command:  "cat -r * | grep 192.168.1.10"... but how do I output the STDERR to /dev/null and display the filename of the file currently being shown?
<MagicFa1> bl3ssing: in KDE Control Center, KDE COmponents
<MagicFa1> bl3ssing: See http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/userguide/kcontrol-kde-components.html
<Mabus06> callsign, free ram? :D
<christos> i installed flex from synaptic and i can't flex anything. gcc of lex.yy.c prints out many many lines on examples of flex man. anyone had that problem?
<sorush20> if I were to compile the kernel from source would synaptic be able to update it or not?
<robbkidd> So, here's an oddity: totem-xine only displays a blue screen on the right monitor of my dual monitor setup.  If I drag the window to the left, the video will appear.  Back to the right, blue screen.
<i3dmaster> what app can play asx media file?
<NoUse> i3dmaster mplayer
<i3dmaster> NoUse, tried, not plaging
<Pegasos989> ...TOU! Just realized that I have dualboot with 2 versions of linux, neither of them have write support for ntfs, and 90% of my data is on ntfs drives! Massive data loss - here I come!
<bl3ssing> what app can play wmv meida file?
<sorush20> I ask this because my hotplug restart is taking a long time and it hangs in half way after stop and restart.. could it also be the fact that I have an ndiswrapper hotpluged wireless card?
<nalioth> Pegasos989: that should be telling you something
<NoUse> i3dmaster google around,it's possible
<Pegasos989> nalioth, what? That I am stupid? :D
<trappist> Pegasos989: linux doesn't have ntfs write support.  captive is the only free-as-in-beer solution I know of.
<nalioth> Pegasos989: not at all.
<i3dmaster> NoUse, ok thanks
<robbkidd> i3dmaster: You need the w32codecs.
<Pegasos989> :P
<yi> linux _does_ have ntfs write support, it's just very simple.
<trappist> by simple he means almost useless
<christos> i installed flex from synaptic and i can't flex anything. gcc of lex.yy.c prints out many many lines on examples of flex man. anyone had that problem?
<trappist> the file must remain the same size
<trappist> if not, filesystem go poof.
<Air2k> hi. i just upgraded to breezy. and my desktop context menu (right click on desktop) does not contain any quick starter anymore (e.g. gnome-terminal). how can i add them?
<purplefeltangel> how do you edit your filters on Evolution?
<nalioth> Air2k: install "nautilus-terminal-here" using synaptic
<robbkidd> Anyone using totem-xine on a dual screen setup?
<bl3ssing> what app can play wmv meida file?
<i3dmaster> robbkidd, I've had that installed. Do you know which library is using to play the asx file? I can search the file and make sure it is thre.
<robbkidd> bl3ssing: xine and mplayer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bl3ssing about multimedia
<Pegasos989> How do I mount ntfs partitions for reading? Or even list them? In hoary hedgehog fdisk -l listed them but now it doens't :/
<nalioth> bl3ssing: if you are using kubuntu, perhaps you should ask in #kubuntu
<BoneE> tell bonee about multimedia
<BoneE> ubotu tell bonee about multimedia
<hypn0> ubotu, tell hypn0 about multimedia
<Air2k> nalioth : thank you.
<nalioth> Air2k: np
<MagicFab> back - nick problems
<Stormx2> hey
<Stormx2> i have such a bad cold, can't see anything...
<Stormx2> two boxes of tissues in 1 and a half hours... >.>
<MagicFab> nalioth: is there a macro or something to get search results from the wiki here ?
<Stormx2> !+wiki RootSudo
<ubotu> RootSudo: Ubuntu uses sudo command to allow a normal user administrative privileges. Thus the traditional UNIX root account is disabled (i.e. it is not possible to log in as root). All the graphical configuration utilities use sudo by default. Thus when Synaptic or something similar asks you for a password, it is asking for your user password, not the root password. The first user created is part of the admin group, which can use sudo. Any users created 
<ubotu> is recommended that all users of Ubuntu use sudo, as it provides clear benefits to security. Notes The password is stored by default for 15 minutes. After that time, you will need to enter your password again. To run the graphical configuration utilities with sudo, simply launch the ap... See the whole entry at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nalioth> MagicFab: unfortunately not, i keep the wiki index page open for quick reference
<Stormx2> Like that ;-)
<nalioth> Stormx2: please dont do that again.
<Stormx2> nalioth: do what?
<trappist> that's a pretty dangerous bot feature imho
<MagicFab> Stormx2: yeah, but just the first link - otherwise it's too much
<Stormx2> MagicFab: Yeah maybe they shoult intergrate that
<Stormx2> yeah someone could make a page saying "/quit"
<MagicFab> nalioth: me too, but it's too long and I'm guessing we're taking up resources by doing that
<Stormx2> nalioth: ok sowi :(
<Stormx2> Out of interest, what is +q?
<nalioth> MagicFab: /msg ubotu msg the bot
<NoUse> screen -r
<MagicFab> nalioth: I know how to get entries from ubotu - was wishing for a "return 1st result from wiki" thingy
<NoUse> sorry guys, wrong window
<nalioth> Stormx2: +q is 'quiet' as in 'can't send to channel'
<jcole> i want to change one simple parameter in a kernel .config asnd recompile... can i just "apt-src build linux-source-2.6.12" with a parameter to a config file??
<d03boy> i cant seem to find the livecds on ubuntu's site... am I missing something?
<d03boy> oh im silly
<varsendagger> i just reinstalled my system and i have my home anyway sound isn't working for my old user --- the one that i have the home directory fordirectory on a seperate partition
<Mabus06> blootbots can be configured to take info from a wiki?
<d03boy> hm.. isnt there a small livecd so I can just install grub? I dont need the whole thing :\
<nalioth> ubotu: tell d03boy about recover
<d03boy> I dont have any CDs at all...
<varsendagger> i've added the "old" user to most of th groups including audio
<Amaranth> jcole: get the source package for the kernel and build the package
<d03boy> My school installed using a Ghost image of some sort
<PokerFacePenguin> speaking of scripts....say i want to pipe output to the pastebin script from inside an irc channel, is there a way to do that or do i have to write my own script with more ARGV
<jcole> Amaranth: i want to autmoate it
<PokerFacePenguin> for instance, call a command and pass a parameter to it and pipe to pastebin script
<d03boy> downloading 600mb to install grub seems kind of ... well... reallllly stupid to me
<mmina> Hello, I am wondering if someone can help me with installing a novell linux client to UBUNTU version 5.10?
<mmina> client was written for OPEN SUSE linux.
<mmina> and in RPM format.
<NoUse> mmina this program isn't available publicly?
<MagicFab> d03boy: check debian.org 's ISOs, there are a lot of variants
<d03boy> I can just use a debian cd? ok, already got one
<MagicFab> d03boy: some of them very small, some floppy/usb based to install
<mostrodibiscotti> I have Ubuntu 5.10, and I have a printer on my network tat has a built in print server with a static IP.  From a windows xp machine, I connect to it either by the share name on a server, or I can just create an LPR port to the printer's ip address.  In ubuntu can I do that?  Can I just conecct through an LPR or TCP port so as to avoid SAMBA?
<MagicFab> d03boy: remember U is Debian-based
<purplefeltangel> how do you edit your filters on Evolution?
<jcole> Amaranth: just did a man on make-kpkg... that's perfect
<MagicFab> mostrodibiscotti: sure, port 9100
<d03boy> well, assumptions lead to mistakes
<MagicFab> mostrodibiscotti: if it's through an Apple Airport, try port 9101
<nalioth> d03boy: just dont use any debian programs from the cd
<MagicFab> mostrodibiscotti: if using the Printer setup admin tool in Ubuntu, specify it's a "JetDirect" printer
<d03boy> should all these deb CDs allow me to reinstall grub?
<d03boy> if they will, i'd just like teh smallest one
<PokerFacePenguin> if you already have a knoppix cd, wont that take care of it?
<MagicFab> d03boy: carefully check Debian.org' docs about this if using their CDs
<d03boy> what am I checking for?
<mostrodibiscotti> ok
<mostrodibiscotti> Magicfab: thank you
<MagicFab> d03boy: I may have missed your original question - wanted to reinstall grub after installing WinXP and losing it ?
<d03boy> yep
<MagicFab> AFAIK, *any * live CD based on Debian should do it - you did check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , eh ?
<MagicFab> PokerFacePenguin: according to the wiki, yes
<d03boy> well I've read the first few lines so far... i'll read more
<Red-Sox_homework> how do you change the clock from 24 hr to 12 hr in kde
<bonee> what was that program again
<PokerFacePenguin> MagicFab: I thought so...most of us probably have a knoppix cd lying around :)
<varsendagger> Red-Sox_homework, were we talking on satuday?
<MagicFab> Red-Sox_homework:  KDE Control Center >  System Administration >  Date & Time ?
<Stormx2> eek
<Stormx2> how do I set my default browser to be nautilus?
<Stormx2> :-\ I mucked up
<purplefeltangel> how do you edit your filters on Evolution?
<La_PaRCa> hey kids
<Stormx2> pleeease?
<d03boy> so what is this wiki's definition of a LiveCD anyhow? Does a debian minimal CD count? this is where I get confused..
<Stormx2> ^.^
<MagicFab> Stormx2: Somewhere in the admin menu, you should have a "Default Apps" item
<Stormx2> OK Cheers
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, yes, yes
<nalioth> Stormx2: system > preferences > prefferrd apps
<Stormx2> Just saw :)
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, can you continue helping?
<Stormx2> What do you have set in there?
* MagicFab finds it very hard to keep pretending he's chatting from U.... ;)
<Stormx2> Mounted FTP folders keep opening in FF, its no good.
<cprov> heya, does anyone knows why the iptable's ROUTE extension is gone in breezy ?
<Stormx2> Come someone check, pretty please?
<varsendagger> yeah
<purplefeltangel> can someone please tell me how to edit filters in evolution?
<Urthy> purplefeltangel: it's not in evolution > message > Create Rule  ?
<Urthy> ?
<shomi> hello
<purplefeltangel> urthy, that creates new ones, not edits old ones...
<shomi> my apt-get is fucked up
<MagicFab> shomi: how so ?
<Urthy> I just figured you can edit the ones you've created
<Urthy> lemme try
<shomi> can someone send me their respo(something) file
<shomi> do u wanna c my error ?
<funkyHat> anyone got the last.fm player to work properly with firefox?
<philosophia> hi
<mbs> what is the difference between ; and && when executing a string of commands?
<crimsun> && requires an exit status of 0 (successfully)
<MagicFab> philosophia: hey - ask away
<crimsun> anything other than success terminates it
<mbs> crimsun, ah, that's what i guessed :) thanks
<philosophia> i accidentally deleted /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/
<philosophia> is there any way to get this dir back w/o doing a reinstall?
<ke> Whoops
<philosophia> yeah
<varsendagger> Red-Sox_homework, are you still here
<shomi> plz send me ur /etc/apt/sources.list file
<shomi> plz
<philosophia> me shomi or someone else
<shomi> u
<shomi> philisophia
<shomi> thanks
<Flying-Penguin>  is there a diffrent Grafical ftp client (besides gftp that is)???
<nico8481> hi
<shomi> hey
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, places -> connect to server
<Seveas> (aka: nautilus)
<nico8481> i can't get gstreamer0.8-lame to install (keeps complaining about libc6 version)... any idea?
<Stormx2> Flying-Penguin: Mount it
<Seveas> nico8481, don't mix ubuntu and debian
<Seveas> or hoary and breezy
<Seveas> or whatever crap you pulled off to get libc6 complaints :)
<maatttt> can anyone tell me what version of rrdtool is available for Breezy Server ?
<nico8481> Seveas, i don't think i'm doing that :)
<Seveas> nico8481, you did something crazy
<Seveas> put your sources.list on the pastebin so we can have a look
<nico8481> ok
<nico8481> pastebin.org?
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<varsendagger> hgey i have two users one can play sound and the other cannot, how do i make the one who cannot play sound play sound?
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, yes, as you can see I am doing homework as well, so I cant give 100% attention to my monitor, but yes, i am still here
<philosophia> if anyone can take a look at this problem i'm having w java install http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93258
<Disablez> Er... anyone got to run ATI fglrx drivers on 5.10 64bit ?
<Seveas> varsendagger, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Seveas> varsendagger, sudo update-alternatives --config jac
<Seveas> varsendagger, sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<Seveas> varsendagger, sudo update-alternatives --config jar
<Seveas> ah narf
<Seveas> that was for philosophia
<nico8481> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4839
<Seveas> varsendagger, google ubuntu+esd+unix
<Seveas> or ubuntu+esd+unix+promiscuous
<varsendagger> ok
<Seveas> there is some alteration to the esd config you have to do
<nico8481> (added backport because they told to do so in the doc (from wiki-something.ubuntu.something :p)
<Seveas> can't remember it exactly but it's something with unix sockets and promiscuous :)
<Seveas> nico8481, you did one of the most stupid things possible
<Seveas> marilalt
<Mabus06> jeez.... wine takes forever to download
<Disablez> I still have an annoying error about not finding libGL.so.1 :'(
<Seveas> marillat is *DEBIAN* and not *UBUNTU*
<nico8481> Seveas, ah :p
<Seveas> !find libGL.so.1
<nico8481> how could i know? :p
<nico8481> Seveas, can it be fixed to a clean situation? :)
<bonee> where is the codecs to play dvd
<bonee> mine is not working
<bonee> and it runs slow
<Seveas> why do you add sources of which you don't know for which distro they are for?
<Mabus06> lol, one of the most stupid things possible? I think that's challengable...
<Seveas> bonee, slowness: hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<philosophia> Seveas - is there a way to get the original dir back?
<varsendagger> Seveas, i am going to look up that stuff, but the user that isn't able to play sound is the *original user  i reloaded the system and then added my old user
<Seveas> codecs: libdvdcss @ seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<nico8481> Seveas, i guess i read in a doc i had to add it to be able to install something i needed... :-/
<Seveas> varsendagger, ah you don't mean simaltaneous logins?
<Seveas> nickrud, stupid doc
<Seveas> which one was it?
<Seveas> nico8481*
<MagicFab> !DMA
<cyphase> does anyone know why my Netgear 311v2 PCI wireless card wouldn't be working?
<nico8481> Seveas, no way i could remember :p i guess i was when i was trying to install some multimedia stuff at the very beginning
<cyphase> it's listed in the wiki as working out of the box with breezy
<Seveas> nico8481, the *only* good docs are help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<nico8481> Seveas, but i never had any trouble since; except now that i try to install that thing
<varsendagger> no not simual
<nico8481> k
<SbCl3> does anyone here know how to get k3b to allow a normal user to burn CDs?
<varsendagger> Seveas,
<nico8481> Seveas, so to be practical, can it be fixed? :)
<cyphase> WG11v2*
<cyphase> argh
<cyphase> WG311v2*
<Seveas> nico8481, yeah, use cipherfunl
<Seveas> !tell nico about easysource
<Seveas> varsendagger, then it's probably just a group thing
<Seveas> are both users in the audio group?
<epl> SbCl3: Make the user a member of the cdrom group?
<nico8481> Seveas, !tell didn't seem to work... :p
<SbCl3> epl: i already had it there
<Seveas> !tell nico8481  about easysource
<varsendagger> yes, i'v added the second user to everythign the working user has
<varsendagger> or rather is a member of
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<SbCl3> should i add myself to the hal group too?
<epl> SbCl3: ok, then it "should" work. Check the permissions of /usr/bin/cdrecord and your cdrw/dvd-burner device
<SbCl3> what should the permissions of cdrecord be?
<Disablez> er... I know where i have it, /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 ... just programs dont want to, and i tried making ln -s to /lib /usr/lib /lib32 /usr/lib32 ... with both names, libGL.so and libGL.so.1, still the same.
<Seveas> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<ogami1972> hi all! I am looking for a how-to for installing a new soundcard
<ogami1972> any ideas?
<MFen> anyone know how to make clients downloading via approx or apt-proxy validate gpg sigs?
<Seveas> ogami1972, 1) open case 2) remove old card 3) insert new card 4) close case
<kemik> google? ;)
<MFen> i get BADSIG blahblahkey on apt-get update through the proxy now
<MFen> this is very recent, a few weeks old at most
<ogami1972> that easy?- I'm switching from an Audigy to a Delta44...
<nico8481> Seveas, thx
<Seveas> if there are delta44 drivers for linux: yes
<epl> SbCl3: mine is owned by group cdrom, user root. and with permissions 4754
<ogami1972> thx seveas
<MFen> failing that, does anyone know how to disable the gpg checking?
<MFen> security is great and all, but my sh** needs to work :P
<nico8481> Seveas, uh now i get BADSIG and NO_PUBKEY errors from GPG when doing an apt-get update :(
<Seveas> nico8481, then add the pubkey...
<Seveas> the error mentions a keyid
<Seveas> gpg --recv-keys that_keyid
<Seveas> gpg --export --armor that_keyid | sudo apt-key add -
<nico8481> oh no need to know where to fetch it... cool
<nico8481> where to fetch it from
<Seveas> gpg will fetch it
<Seveas> if not:
<nico8481> ok done
<slew> anyone here installed kde on ubuntu?
<Seveas> ah nice, then apt-get update :)
<Seveas> slew, tons of people...
<nico8481> on my way :)
<Seveas> slew, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nico8481> ah, still complains about keys :(
<slew> Seveas, im looking for the 'look n feel' part of kde, i cant find it
<slew> Seveas, i did apt-get install kde
<trappist> !tell nico8481 about gpgerr
<nico8481> cipherphunk and hoary-updates
<Seveas> superkaramba?
<Seveas> slew, grab the kubuntu-desktop
<kemik> Seveas: happen to have some good info on laptops that work well with Ubuntu ? and also dual-displays or even 3, is that even possible? (2 monitors and tv-out, do ati/nvidia support it?)
<Seveas> nico8481, errors -> pastebin
<slew> Seveas, i figured just the kde would be good enough, wanted to see if it would do the transparent windows.
<Seveas> kemik, HP
<Seveas> If in doubt, buy an HP laptop
<nico8481> thx trappist
<trappist> kemik: my inspiron 600m works beautifully.  with dual monitors.
<Seveas> IBMs work good too
<Seveas> but HPs are nicer
<slew> is there a setup program for kde?
<kemik> trappist: cool, was looking at a dell today actually
<nico8481> Seveas, only 1 error left: ftp://cipherfunk.org hoary Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<Seveas> dell is crap :)
<kemik> but i'm thinking Acer is the cheapest (most inline with my budget)
<trappist> kemik: everything but sensors worked out of the box.  wifi and everything.
<kemik> Seveas; mmh, i'd like one of those slick Sony Vaio's ....
<Seveas> sony vaio isn't bad
<kemik> trappist: sensors? you mean temp-sensors on mobo etc?
<trappist> kemik: I had a sony vaio.  took it back to the store.
<trappist> kemik: yes
<kemik> Seveas: but they aint chep, the 11" small sleek sexy 1.25kg stuff ...
<kemik> im thinking i'll go with the dell inspiron (even tho i hate it that they ship with MS... )
<Seveas> kemik, :)
<kemik> trappist: got teh intel gfx or ATI radeon ?
<trappist> kemik: radeon
<kemik> and also, do the TV-out work at the same time as you dual-out ?
<kemik> i mean 3 displays, can ubuntu handle it ?
<nico8481> any idea?
<trappist> never touched tv-out
<pinkisntwell> anyone here has any experience with adsl router speedtouch 530 on ubuntu?
<kemik> awh
<Stormx2> eek, where is my sources.list again?
<trappist> /etc/apt
<kemik> ./etc/apt/sourcest.list
<kemik> -t
<Stormx2> ok
<Stormx2> cheers
<kemik> locate sources.list
<kemik> and updatedb
<kemik> great shit
<slew> so, how would i uninstall kde and all the stuff it installed thru apt-get?
<nico8481> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4840
<trappist> nico8481: you'd have to uninstall all of kubuntu-desktop's dependencies, which you probably don't want to do
<trappist> or uninstall packages one at a time
<Stormx2> slew: yeah thats really tricky
<trappist> ack.  that was for slew.
<shadeofgrey> hello all!
<slew> well i didnt install kubuntu desktop, just kde
<lemonsforbreakfa> I have tried to install mp3 support as detailed in RestrictedFormats, but the repository URLs are bad
<lemonsforbreakfa> where do I get mp3 support?
<nico8481> trappist, hu?! what does it have to do with kunbuntu ? :-/
<Stormx2> !easysource
<ubotu> it has been said that easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<shadeofgrey> to fix my prevbious problems i did a complete reinstall of ubuntu..  now i need a decent sources.list file again
<nico8481> ah :)
<Stormx2> ^^ Use that
<trappist> nico8481: it doesn't.  I meant to say that to slew.
<nico8481> trappist, ok just got it :p
<Seveas> slew, debfoster is your friend
<shadeofgrey> specxifically i need mplayer, w32codecs, and libdvdcss
<slew> =]  sorry
<slew> debfoster? i think i used to date her..
<Stormx2> shadeofgrey: Yep, go up there, and make sure you add seveas's repo
<Stormx2> slew: roffle
<Seveas> nico8481, gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv 33BAC1B3
<shadeofgrey> doesnt Seveas have to invite me first?
<Seveas> gpg --export --armor 33BAC1B3 | sudo apt-key add -
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, only for the w32
<slew> Stormx2, so just debfoster kde?
<shadeofgrey> Sev:  would you.. please be so kind?
<Seveas> on my way already ;)
<kemik> it's a bit sad that the dells dont have DVI-output
<kemik> old crap analog
<Stormx2> aaaaccck! fluu!
<nico8481> Seveas, what does --export do?
<Seveas> nico8481, gpg puts the key in stdout where apt-key add picks it up
<Stormx2> eeeek
<bimberi> slew: uninstalling libqt3-mt will remove most of what installs with kde
<Stormx2> I mounted a fat32 drive (using command-line "mount") and i have no write support?
<headsroll> can somone help me with networking
<trappist> Stormx2: mount with uid=1000 (assuming your are uid 1000)
<Stormx2> trappist: k
<Seveas> Stormx2, -o umask=0000
<Seveas> that works too :)
<nico8481> Seveas, so what's the difference between "gpg --recv", "gpg --recv-keys", and "apt-key add"?
<headsroll> where are the network settings configured
<Seveas> --recv and --recv-keys are the same
<nico8481> Seveas, if i got it right they all do the same (?)
<Seveas> apt-key manages the apt keyring, gpg your personal
<goetz-b> hi all - i'm trying to use wpasupplicant on ubuntu 5.10 (as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto), however i'm getting "ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : Operation not supported", is this the right place to get some hints or can you point me somewhere else?
<slew> bimberi, also remove libqt3-mt dev?
<nico8481> Seveas, and i guess the key has to be in both?
<headsroll> i mean when i change network settings, what config file is effected?
<Seveas> nico8481, no only in the latter, but that one can't download directly
<lemonsforbreakfa> when I try to do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Stormx2> oh boobies
<lemonsforbreakfa> I get way too many entries that look like W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Stormx2> I just realised why my script keeps failing >.>
<slew> Stormx2, niiice
<headsroll> im looking at /etc/network/interfaces but dont see much other than lo
<Seveas> lemonsforbreakfa, sudo apt-get update
<bimberi> slew: i don't see that package
<pinkisntwell> anyone here has any experience with adsl router speedtouch 530 on ubuntu?
* lemonsforbreakfa feels dumb
<lemonsforbreakfa> ty
<bimberi> slew: oh, hang on, my repos are a bit fubar atm :/
<slew> bimberi, i did a search for libqt3-mt in synaptic and the dev gets automatically removed if you remove just the -mt
<shadeofgrey> damnit i need a good sources.list file
<Absenth> what's the command to ask the bot a question?
<shadeofgrey> iwish they werent so hard to find
<nico8481> Seveas, ok i think i got it.. thx
<slew> bimberi, its cool, thanks for your help =]  =] 
<Stormx2> this is not good >.>
<Seveas> ubotu, tell Absenth about yourself
<fevoldj2> Is there an AMD64 version of w32 codecs?
<trappist> fevoldj2: no
<Seveas> W***32***codecs...
<headsroll> hello? is this thing on?
<Seveas> headsroll, no
<slew> headsroll, what thing?
<Stormx2> headsroll: no
<headsroll> he
<fevoldj2> Is there an alternative?
<Seveas> no
<headsroll> i have a simple question
<bimberi> slew: i can't see you needing libqt3-mt-dev anyway
<shadeofgrey> Seveas:  id happily bribe you for a good sources.list file
<Stormx2> headsroll: which requires a simple answer?
<slew> bimberi, neither can i, would have taken it out regardless.
<headsroll> what networking config files are effected when i change network settings
<shadeofgrey> i have deep pockets and im desperate
<bimberi> slew: :)
<slew> thanks again
<bimberi> slew: np :)
<headsroll> im looking at interfaces, but dont see much than lo
<Comrade_Vladimir> wowo so not worth the effort
<headsroll> network settings says ra0 wireless is active
<headsroll> to what file is that being written?
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok so does ubuntu automatically recognize usb flash drives?
<shadeofgrey> loo sdomebody help me find a good sources.list file and ill NEVER ask again.
<shadeofgrey> ...till dapper comes out
<Comrade_Vladimir> cant wait
<Stormx2> !tell shadeofgrey about easysource
<shadeofgrey> C'MON, guys, have some sympathy
<bimberi> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Stormx2> shadeofgrey: Check your messages from ubotu
<bimberi> shadeofgrey: ^^^^
<Comrade_Vladimir> why wont linux recognize my flash
<Stormx2> http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic <-- That is what you need
<Stormx2> Comrade_Vladimir: Macromedia flash?
<bimberi> Comrade_Vladimir: yes, when i plug mine a nautilus window pops up
<headsroll> !networking
<ubotu> headsroll: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Comrade_Vladimir> stormx2 no flash drive
<skapple> can someone tell me how to properly enter the refresh rates for a flatscreen monitor into my xorg.conf file?
<Comrade_Vladimir> bimberi mine doesnt
<bimberi> Comrade_Vladimir: i just knew you were going to say that :/
<Comrade_Vladimir> hehe
<LjL> skapple: try "man gtf"
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> from memory, xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Stormx2> ^^^ skapple#
<Comrade_Vladimir> bimberi it did like a week ago
<Absenth> ok, if I wanted to ask ubotu how to add support for mp3 I would ask it ?
<trappist> Absenth: /msg ubotu mp3
<xxvii> anyone know a good and reliable media player for listenting to internet radio?
<trappist> xxvii: xmms
<xxvii> trappist, thanks, i'll try it
<Absenth> danke.
<bimberi> Comrade_Vladimir: try "tail -f /var/log/messages" in a terminal and see if anything is output when you plug it in
<shadeofgrey> okay now all i need is w32codecs
<Toran> what is the name of the xorg driver supplied by the "nvidia-glx" package?
<bimberi> shadeofgrey: http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<trappist> Toran: nvidia
<Comrade_Vladimir> bimberi no nothin it worked on windows this morning
<lemonsforbreakfa> does anyone know about making sound work in VLC?
<Toran> trappist: thanks
<LjL> how can i (automatically) count how many files are in a directory?
<trappist> LjL: find dirname/ -type f | wc -l
<LjL> trappist: no, sorry, i didn't specify it but i meant only in that directory, not counting subdirectories
<goetz-b> should WPA work out of the box with the current ubuntu release?
<trappist> LjL: ls | wc -l
<bimberi> LjL: ls -1 | grep wc
<trappist> bimberi: grep?
<bimberi> LjL: (won't count hidden files)
<bimberi> trappist: hehe, oops
<bimberi> LjL: ls -1 | wc -l
<bimberi> :)
<LjL> bimberi: hmm it appears that a file actually *can* have a newline in its name... but... besides that, it should work ;)
<trappist> bimberi: ls automatically does -1 when you pipe it
<bimberi> trappist: aha, good to know, thanks
<Comrade_Vladimir> bimberi is it my flash
<Toran> ok guys, I have a quick question. When I move windows around (I'm in fluxbox) it takes a LOT of CPU to move it around. Of course, I have show window contents while moving enabled, but I can't understand why it maxes my CPU to move it. I have an AMD 64 3400+, 2gigs of memory, and a GeForce MX 440.
<dooglus> I just tried resizing the NTFS partition on this PC using the breezy install disk.  It told me "The resize operation did not create enough free space for the installation.  Resizing may have failed. You will have to set up partitions manually."  Any suggestions?
<shadeofgrey> toran:  its windows bro...  its ALWAYS slow
<trappist> dooglus: boot to windows and defrag first
<shadeofgrey> toran:  im CRIPPLED and i move faster thgan windows
<bimberi> Comrade_Vladimir: i doubt it - it it's working in windows.  Possibly hotplug, but i don't really know sorry
<Toran> shadeofgrey: err... I'm not talking about windows the OS
<Toran> shadeofgrey: when I move a WINDOW around
<skapple> can someone tell me why i am unable to change my screen resolution in ubuntu?
<Toran> as in, a terminal
<Toran> or something
<shadeofgrey> oh
<trappist> Toran: do you have the composite extension enabled?
<Toran> it doesn't matter
<shadeofgrey> you mean in ubuntu?
<LjL> how's it that "file" knows about .bzip2 archives but not about .gz archives?! it's weird
<Toran> trappist: err, prolly not. How do I do that?
<shadeofgrey> what the hell is he asking me?
<shadeofgrey> im -so- condfused
<dooglus> trappist: will that help?  nalioth told me defragging from Windows wasn't necessary.
<Toran> shadeofgrey: don't worry about it
<shadeofgrey> oh...  i took purgocet
<shadeofgrey> my bad
<trappist> LjL: file knows about gz
<Toran> shadeofgrey: if you don't understand the question, you prolly won't know the answer ;-)
<nalioth> dooglus: you can visit the page of ntfsprogs and read for yourself
<trappist> dooglus: files will be spread out across the filesystem if it's fragmented, and ntfsresize won'd defrag for you
<dooglus> !ntfsprog
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, dooglus
<dooglus> !ntfsprogs
<ubotu> dooglus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Toran> so. . . how do I enable composite?
<LjL> trappist: right, it does - i had only tried it with the "--mime" option, which gives application/octet-stream
<trappist> Toran: you don't want to do that.  I was thinking having it enabled could cause your problem.
<bimberi> skapple: have you been here? - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> trappist: so there's no gzip mime type?
<dooglus> nalioth: which page do you mean?  http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ ?
<Toran> trappist: I'll check the file and make sure it isn't enabled
<Jestre> Can this Rhythmbox play OGG streams?
<trappist> LjL: you can make any mime type you want
<LjL> trappist: well but they are standardized i assume?
<Comrade_Vladimir> any thing i can do about a dysfunctional flash drive it doesnt recognize it?
<trappist> LjL: but, don't do it.  instead read the comments at the top of /etc/mime.types
<Juhaz> LjL, application/x-gzip. and file should know it just fine
<varsendagger> hey yeah
<lemonsforbreakfa> how to make Totem work with ogm files?
<Toran> lemonsforbreakfa: apt-get install win32codecs
<LjL> Juhaz: yet it doesn't, here. and neither gzip or bzip2 are in /etc/mime.types, but yet bzip2 works with file, while gzip doesn't
<Toran> make sure you have multiverse and universe repositories enabled
<LjL> trappist: right. then the question becomes the opposite: why is bzip2 recognized? =)
<Comrade_Vladimir> bimberi
<Comrade_Vladimir> ?
<Anon|Away> Is there a WMA plugin for totem?
<lemonsforbreakfa> I have w32codecs, it works with my AVI files
<Seveas> Anon|Away, totem-gstreamer: gstreamer0.8-pitfdll + w32codecs
<Anon|Away> Lemons: Can I apt-get it?
<Seveas> totem-xone: w32codecs
<bimberi> Comrade_Vladimir: sorry dude, i don't know
<Comrade_Vladimir> iw worked yesterday
<Comrade_Vladimir> is there a driver or something
<LjL> Juhaz, trappist: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4841
<Anon|Away> Seveas: Can I get the w32codecs by apt? No responses in that area from apt-cache search
<Juhaz> LjL, file doesn't use /etc/mime.types
<nalioth> dooglus: i'm not sure the URL of the ntfsprogs program developers
<LjL> Juhaz: oh
<Juhaz> LjL, take a look at files in /usr/share/misc/file
<_jason> ubotu, tell Anon|Away about w32codecs
<Seveas> Anon|Away, grab a sources.list line for cipherfunk from www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<LjL> Juhaz: ok. well, it appears that gzip is commented out there, for some reason
<Pugh> having trouble with mplayer crashes on every other file I try and play,mozilla plugin works only have the time and vlc only plays back audio on 90% of the files I try and watch, more importantly I'd like to have mplayer working
<Comrade_Vladimir> bimberiso its not my computer cause my usb primnter works
<LjL> Juhaz: might have to do with some kind of conflict with other filetypes, as there are other (commented out) entries referencing "gzip", specifically entries about "Freeze"
<Pugh> *have=half
<amonroy> what is the equivalent of /etc/redhat-release in ubuntu?
<NoUse> amonroy lsb_release -a
<Pugh> is the mplayer package for ubuntu just screwed up
<amonroy> thanks NoUse
<Pugh> most of the files I have trouble with are streaming wmv's
<dooglus> nalioth: I found a link to the "ntfs resize faq", but the link doesn't work.  I guess I'll just try using the Windows defrag and see if that helps...
<NoUse> Pugh have you installed w32codecs?
<Pugh> think so
<Anon|Away> What's the directory of sources.list again?
<Pugh> let me check
<dooglus> is that best done from safe mode?
<tritium> AnonymousHive: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> dooglus: what problem are you having?
<dooglus> I just tried resizing the NTFS partition on this PC using the breezy install disk.  It told me "The resize operation did not create enough free space for the installation.  Resizing may have failed. You will have to set up partitions manually."  Any suggestions?
<AnonymousHive> Thanks
<`saiko> hi all
<Pugh> NoUse what package is it in?
<Iconsumed> is there any way to export the keymap dvorak(se) from debian to ubuntu?
<nico8481> any idea what's the difference between "quality" and "preset" in the following:
<nico8481> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc quality=0 preset=1002
<Juhaz> LjL, maybe
<NoUse> Pugh w32codecs is the name of the package
<nico8481> and why there's a need for both ?
<Juhaz> LjL, although you'd think the same conflicts would prevent the string description as well...
<Ubuntu-newbie> can anybody tell me how i can install my Mobile phone software???
<dooglus> nalioth: that error message comes up about 5 seconds after the resize seems to start.  It's not long enough to have really had a go at resizing.  I was wondering if maybe the partition table is write-protected by the BIOS or something?
<Comrade_Vladimir> aughh tritium u banned e
<NoUse> Ubuntu-newbie is there a linux vesion of your phone software?
<shadeofgrey> hey
<Pugh> NoUse says  Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<NoUse> !tell Pugh about w32codecs
<Urthy> freeNX is crazy fast
<LjL> Juhaz: yeah, though perhaps (just a guess) the string description is meant to be read by humans, while the mime description is assumed to be often read by a program, and you don't want to feed a program bad data
<`saiko> i recently upgraded to breezy and have the following problem in screen session: "failed to write /ar/run/utemp: no such process"
<shadeofgrey> whats i t mean when totem complains about not being able to read a Dvd's title info?
<shadeofgrey> i swear that totem is definately a female
<shadeofgrey> a female that needs medication and tampons
<nalioth> dooglus: that is not possible, otw windows wouldn't have been able to go on
<shadeofgrey> constantly
<`saiko> lool
<nalioth> dooglus: do you have a liveCD?
<Urthy> but its sounds so close to scrot*m
<dooglus> nalioth: I do.
<NoUse> shadeofgrey and people wonder why women aren't into technology
<amonroy> so where do I get the best list of repositories for breezy badger? The ones I found here http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories don't seem to respond :-(
<Toran> those are for haory
<Toran> *hoary
<shadeofgrey> damnit all to hell all i wanna do is watch DVD's in peace
<nalioth> dooglus: load the liveCD and install (using apt-get or synaptic) qtparted
<Toran> does anyone know if that guide is ever going to get updated for 5.1
<Toran> ?
<Urthy> get a stand alone device mr garcia
<nalioth> dooglus: then do your resizing and such
<Urthy> lol
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh crap how do i redo the w32codecs
<dooglus> nalioth: Windows came pre-installed.  BIOS could have set set up to lock partition table after Windows was installed.
<NoUse> !tell Toran about ubuntuguide
<shadeofgrey> okay, granted, im cripple, and rode the short bus...  but still - gettying totem to play DVD's cant possibly be beyond my comprehension
<rynofly> hello all
<Ubuntu-newbie> NoUse, nop
<Urthy> hi fly
<Red-Sox_homework> how do you fix this... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4842 ?
<Toran> NoUse: err... I'm in fluxbox, where do you get to that help thing?
<Toran> like, is there a command line command to run?
<NoUse> Ubuntu-newbie then you should google around for your phone and it's compatiblity for existing linux mobile phone software
<Urthy> can I run fb on ubuntu?
<Toran> fb?
<Urthy> fluxbox
<Ubuntu-newbie> NoUse, cant i use Wine?
<Toran> heck yeah
<NoUse> Toran http://help.ubuntu.com
<Urthy> sure why not right?
<dooglus> nalioth: qtparted uses ntfsprogs, same as the install cd does - is that right?
<Urthy> okie dokey
<NoUse> Ubuntu-newbie I doubt it would work but you can try
<NoUse> Ubuntu-newbie apt-get install wine
<nalioth> dooglus: correct
<Urthy> 'apt-get install fluxbox?
<Urthy> how do I list all the apt-gets?
<dooglus> nalioth: would you expect qtparted to behave differently then?
<Urthy> I didn't see it in the man page
<Urthy> Toran....thoughts?
<NoUse> Urthy you can search via 'apt-cache serach <keyword>'
<rynofly> im having an issue with installing ubuntu, i just got my cd in the mail(yay) and i pop in my cd select my keyboard bla bla bla and i get an error about not being about to copy a file from cd
<Comrade_Vladimir> how do i redo the w32 codecs if i accidentally removed them
<Toran> Urthy: need universe and multiverse repos enabled
<Urthy> ah cool NoUse
<NoUse> rynofly is the CD scratched?
<Toran> s/serach/search
<rynofly> no
<Urthy> which file do I edit to get that?
<The_Vox> Urthy: stop suffering, do "sudo aptitude" and you can see the whole list there, install and uninstall from there and so on and so forth
<Toran> /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> rynofly: I had that.  I switched to a different CD and it worked.  (Luckily I ordered 5)
<nalioth> dooglus: yes, because it's a whole different operating system (from a livecd point of view)
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, the same way you put them there to start with?  I'll tell ubotu to send you a link
<rynofly> i have a preexisting windows install on my primary hdd
<Pugh> NoUse awesome that worked thanks a a bunch!
<Urthy> lol ok Vox
<`saiko> i recently upgraded to breezy and have the following problem in screen session: "failed to write /ar/run/utemp: no such process"
<_jason> ubotu, tell Comrade_Vladimir about w32codecs
<`saiko> anyone ?
<`saiko> :/
<rynofly> and a unformatted slave drive
<Comrade_Vladimir> its not there anymore
<The_Vox> Urthy: aptitude rocks
<Urthy> neato
<dooglus> nalioth: OK, I'll try.  Ta.
<Urthy> aptitude makes my pants tight
<Urthy> LMAO
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, ubotu sent you a new location
<Comrade_Vladimir> _jason and i have hoary until my breexy comes in
<nalioth> Urthy: did you get your nick problem resolved?
<shadeofgrey> alright...  if your a ubuntu newbie and you need help clap your hands, n' pour me a shot of tequila damnit
<raphink> hi
<slide> Can i install quake3 via apt-get? or do i have to use the installer?
<shadeofgrey> hi!
<Seveas> slide, installer
<Toran> eh... where can I find the best apt sources list for breezy, like the sources list on ubuntu guide? I am not seeing anything like that on help.ubuntu.com . . .
<raphink> I've got a pb with sudo i can't explain it ...
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, I believe it doesn't matter since they are windows dll's but here; http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<rynofly> hey
<raphink>  $ sudo apt-get update
<raphink> sudo: Can't open /var/run/sudo/raphink/1: Read-only file system
<raphink> collect: Cannot write ./dfjALMgJuB016553 (bfcommit, uid=1000, gid=123): Read-only file system
<raphink> queueup: cannot create queue file ./qfjALMgJuB016553, euid=1000, fd=-1, fp=0x0: Read-only file system
<Seveas> Toran, ubuntuguide sucks
<LjL> !tell toran about sources
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %raphink!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !tell Toran about easysource
<LjL> msg ubotu easysource
<Comrade_Vladimir> _jason thanks ill try them
<LjL> sorry
<slide> k
<Urthy> nope nalioth
* Seveas hands LjL a /
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, np
<Toran> don't diss ubuntuguide, it has helped me with a lot of stuff
<Toran> lol
<Urthy> mind helping get rid of urthmover?
<LjL> Seveas: ;-)
<Seveas> Toran, it's pure crap. point.
<Toran> heh
<Toran> and the official list doesn't even have universe/multiverse enabled by default
<Toran> which sucks a big fat one
<Seveas> Toran, for a good reason...
<Toran> which is..?
<NoUse> Toran can't do it legally
<Toran> heh
<Siph0n> so ne ideas how to fix my computer, if when rebooting it says it cant unmount the filesystem cause its busy, and when it boots up it says it cant mount the filesystem also.. but after its booted up it seems fine
<`saiko> can anyone help?
<`saiko> i recently upgraded to breezy and have the following problem in screen session: "failed to write /ar/run/utemp: no such process"
<rynofly> is the problem im having because i have a windows install on my master drive?
<`saiko> did someone had sth similar ?
<LjL> Seveas: although, couldn't it be good to have Universe enabled as an option during installation? it would tell the user why it isn't enabled, and ask her if she wants it enabled
<tritium> using "ne" is such laziness...how hard is it to type one extra letter and spell out "any"?
<Seveas> LjL, the applications -> add applications thing enables them if you select things from it
<Seveas> that's more than enough
<nalioth> Urthy: /msg nickserv help ghost
<Urthy> ok I'll do that
<LjL> Seveas: i see, i don't have gnome and i don't quite remember what Add Applications can do
<Urthy> thanks mandinga
<Urthy> GHOST Urthmover massive
<Urthy> LOL
<Urthy> nice
<Urthy> sry
<TCTCH> IRC: question: how can talk directly to a person (so that he sees the text in "red"?)
<Urthmover> yeah
<Seveas> Urthmov3r, /msg nickserv set password new_password
<Urthmover> I'm me again
<LjL> TCTCH: by typing her nickname
<rynofly> when i put in my cd after setting up my keyboard and stuff it says i can't copy file from cd. i have a windows install on my primary hd and i want to install ubuntu on my slave drive an unformatted 12 gig drive. is ubuntu trying to install to my master drive, cuz i don't see where i can pick where i ant to install?
<Urthmover> yeah Seveas
<Urthmover> lol
<LjL> TCTCH: and it's a function of the specific IRC client anyway, not something you do
<Urthmover> later jerry
<TCTCH> LjL: ahh...ok
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, can you help me now?
<Urthmover> ok so linux kinda just sucked from an installation standpoint till ubuntu
<Urthmover> anyone in agreement?
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, i FINISHED MY HOMEWORK
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, sorry for the caps
* Urthmover is getting the ubuntu fan club rowdy
<Urthmover> yeeee hawwww
<rynofly> after setting up my keyboard and stuff it says it can't copy file from cd. i have a windows install on my primary hd and i want to install ubuntu on my slave drive an unformatted 12 gig drive. is ubuntu trying to install to my master drive, cuz i don't see where i can pick where i want to install?
<Seveas> Urthmov3r, take this somewhere else
<Seveas> this is a support channel
<rynofly> how do i install to a slave drive?
<Urthmover> sry man
<Urthmover> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %raphink!*@*]  by Seveas
<Comrade_Vladimir> _jason ok how do i install it now
<LjL> rynofly: it definitely does let you pick a place to install to
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, dpkg -i filename.deb
<LjL> rynofly: at a certain point during installation, it asks if you want "automatic partitioning" (or somesuch) or not
<bimberi> rynofly: could be a bad cd (or burnt froma bad iso)?
<Comrade_Vladimir> andrew@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -i filename.deb
<Comrade_Vladimir> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Comrade_Vladimir> andrew@ubuntu:~$
<Siph0n> if when rebooting it says it cant unmount the filesystem cause its busy, and when it boots up it says it cant mount the filesystem also.. but after its booted up it seems fine... any ideas how to fix?
<varsendagger> yeah bud Red-Sox_homework
<rynofly> it right out of the packege i got like 10 cds
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, k
<LjL> Comrade_Vladimir: use sudo
<ubuntu_noob> hiya
<bimberi> rynofly: hm, ok
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, don't paste in here - especially not useless info
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, don't type "filename" type the actual filename w32codecs and so on and use sudo
<Seveas> Comrade_Vladimir, sudo dpkg -i
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh shush
<LjL> Siph0n: it always tells me it's busy on shutdown, and i don't think that's been an issue
<ubuntu_noob> *smile*  i think i might've come to the right place.
<Comrade_Vladimir> it says command not found
<Seveas> then spell it right
<Siph0n> LjL: k... how about booting up? when it checks for all those things and says OK or Failed?
<LjL> Comrade_Vladimir: "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb", with "filename.deb" being the *actual* filename
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh hehe
<LjL> Siph0n: well, it doesn't give me any "Failed" on bootup
<Siph0n> k ... dunno what i did
<varsendagger> Red-Sox_homework,  did you get my message?
<Urthmover> oh the fun is back..and by that I mean support
<Urthmover> :-)
<rynofly> i put the cd in, hit enter to do the default install, it sets up language, keyboard layout, scans for cd drives, the n it isays can't copy file from cd, i think its trying to write it to the master drive instead of my slave which is unformatted
<Urthmover> <-- ./dev/ham
<ubuntu_noob> i got a question about the package manager, if anyone's got a moment.
<LjL> Siph0n: i don't really know, try an fsck perhaps?
<NoUse> ubuntu_noob toss the question out, someone will answer if they can
<LjL> rynofly: i don't think that's the likely cause
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, oh, yes
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, my name isnt registeres
<varsendagger> ahh
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, not Red-Sox_homework
<amonroy> I did sudo apt-get install apache2 and it failed. It says "This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created."
<Red-Sox_homework> okay
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, now whay
<rynofly> LjL: what do you think it can be. its trying to copy stuff frrom cd, but i didn't select where i want to install yet...
<amonroy> what does that mmean exactly? I have breezy badger
<ubuntu_noob> NoUse: *nod*  i did a fresh install of ubuntu (downloaded just today) but one of the packages didn't seem to copy over properly from the install cd.  ubuntu-desktop is listed as 'broken' in the package manager.  when i mark that for reinstallation and apply changes it breaks on wvdial_...
<LjL> rynofly: i agree with what's been said, i.e. that your CD is probably corrupted. i think it's just trying to copy to a RAM disk. try checksumming your CD perhaps
<rynofly> a corrupted cd...i used shitit
<nalioth> ubuntu_noob: open a terminal, please and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<rynofly> shipit*
<NoUse> ubuntu_noob open up a terminal (Appls -> accessories -> Terminal) and run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<LjL> ubuntu_noob: tried a "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"? that should get the latest packages from the 'net, and i think it could fix your problems if the packages on the CD were broken or corrupt
* keikoz bonne nuit all
<LjL> rynofly: they say you must burn the Ubuntu CD very slowly
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rynofly about verify
<rynofly> LjL lol what i mean is i ordered the cds from shitit
<nalioth> rynofly: not all pressed cds are correct
<LjL> rynofly: oh ic, pardon me :)
#ubuntu 2005-11-27
<Siph0n> i get a msg saying fsck.ext3: bad magic number in superblock while trying to reopen /
<Siph0n> then an e2fsck: iomanager magic bad!
<rynofly> well i've tried 2 cds so far, i'll try another 1 ...or few
<Comrade_Vladimir> uh _jason wanna go to ur channel so i can paste to u what happened
<LjL> Siph0n: that's not good
<nalioth> rynofly: verify the cd so you can be sure it is not the media
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, paste in #flood
<ubuntu_noob> -f install gave me the same error i got in package manager, i'll try sudo apt-get update and the other suggestion.
<Siph0n> LjL: k, ne ideas how to fix?
<rynofly> how do i verify?
<rynofly> from the cd
<LjL> Siph0n: no, i think you have a bad problem with your filesystem, and i'm not competent enough to try a solution.
<xxvii> i got a directory on my desktop, it's locked, says i don't have permission to delete it.. it got there during a crapy installation of java
<xxvii> anyone help?
<Comrade_Vladimir> _ go there then plaese
<Siph0n> xxvii : try sudo rm -R
<Siph0n> ?
<Comrade_Vladimir> _jason
<xxvii> Siph0n, what's the -R ?
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, i am in #flood
<Siph0n> xxvii: i think it does directorys or sometin
<Siph0n> im a newbie, but i remember usin that before i think :)
<xxvii> Siph0n, nah, rmdir is for directories
<LjL> it deletes files recursively
<Siph0n> well did u even try my idea xxvii?
<nalioth> ubuntu_noob: we'll get you fixed up
<Agrajag> it's not -R, it's -r
<xxvii> i'll try
<LjL> xxvii: do try what he said; if it doesn't work, i think you just don't have the right permissions
<LjL> Agrajag: it's both, "man rm"
<Agrajag> oh, I guess it doesn't matter
<Siph0n> anyone know how to fix filesystems? or is it most likely i gotta reformar?
<ubuntu_noob> nalioth: heh.  thanks.  *watches archives dl*
<xxvii> LjL, Siph0n, thank you guys! it worked.. i been stumped all day because of that damn directory
<hyphenated> Siph0n: umount /mountpoint && fsck /mountpoint
<xxvii> thanks guys
<LjL> Agrajag: i don't know if either syntax is deprecated, other commands like "grep" or "cp" also have both -R and -r as synonyms
<hyphenated> Siph0n: it's the root filesystem, boot up with a live cd
<varsendagger> hey i want to install something that depends on QT 3 what do i need to install?
<dooglus> nalioth: I've booted to the live CD.  I don't see 'qtparted', but then again, I'm not running KDE.  It's a ubuntu disk, not a kubuntu disk.  Will 'parted' work?
<Siph0n> so i first boot up with a live cd, then just type in 'umount /mountpoint' and 'fsck /mountpoint' ?
<Pugh> ok I installed w32codecs but when I try streaming video with mplayer they still wont play, I have to open mplayer and load the file from my tmp directory
<Siph0n> im a little new :)
<nalioth> dooglus: use synaptic to install it
<LjL> nalioth: can synaptic install stuff when on the live cd?
<nalioth> LjL: it can, yes
<Pugh> any clue on how to get my mozilla plugin to work right
<dooglus> nalioth: won't that need to install megs of QT and KDE stuff?
<LjL> nalioth: cool, on a ram disk i assume?
<ompaul> Siph0n, why do you think that the filesystems are "broken"?
<dooglus> LjL: it can.  but it's very slow for me, so I use apt-get instead
<xxvii> how to install a .tra.bz2 file?
<xxvii> .tar.bz2  sorry
<LjL> xxvii: a tar.bz2 is just an archive, like a .zip file
<agnul> extract the file, install
<Siph0n> ompaul: thats what someone just told me?
<dooglus> xxvii: "tar xf <tarfile>"
<xxvii> ok, thanks
<LjL> xxvii: tar jxf file.tar.bz2
<dooglus> LjL: you don't need the 'j' bit
<AnonymousHive> <3 Ubuntu
<nalioth> dooglus: it will not
<nalioth> LjL: correct, on the ramdisk
<Siph0n> ompaul: when i boot up it fails to mount the filesystem it says, and when i shutdown it also says umount filesystem
<Pugh> no one else having any probs with mozilla-plugin?
<dooglus> nalioth: what's the package called, and what repo. is it in?
<nalioth> dooglus: it's called "qtparted"
<LjL> universe
<nalioth> and it should be immediately available in synaptic or apt-get
<Stormx2> "public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<Stormx2> " <-- What should I do/
<nalioth> LjL: really?
<nalioth> my bad
<dooglus> nalioth: in universe?
<LjL> nalioth: yep
<nalioth> ubuntu_noob: tell Stormx2 about gpgerr
<Stormx2> oops that wasn't meant to linebreak >.>
<dooglus> nalioth: that'll be why I can'tfind it then.
<LjL> nalioth: parted itself is in main of course
<nalioth> dooglus: enable universe and multiverse, reload your apt-get and get qtparted
<dooglus> is qtparted a KDE app?
<LjL> nalioth: gparted is also in main
<LjL> dooglus: yes
<locomorto> Any suggestions for a music tagger?
<skapple> can someone please tell me how to enable repositories?
<locomorto> !tell skapple about repos
<LjL> dooglus: well actually, no
<dooglus> is there anyreason to prefer qtparted to parted or gparted?
<LjL> dooglus: it's just a QT app, it has a KDE dependency but it's "fake"
<nalioth> dooglus: qt is a widget library that kde uses, like gtk is a widget library that gnome uses
<Stormx2> nalioth: What do I replace *release* with in /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<LjL> dooglus: parted is a little hard to use, being a command line tool... qtparted and gparted are both frontends
<nalioth> Stormx2: read what ubotu instructed pleaee
<dooglus> LjL: i see.  so gparted would be the more 'ubuntu' way to do it?
<Stormx2> nalioth: I just did.
<ubuntu_noob> hmm.  well, i did the sudo apt-get -f install and sudo apt-get update and sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and those broke on the same file.  they always break on wvdial.  is there a good way to just remove and reinstall that one package?
<nalioth> dooglus: no. gparted doesnt use ntfsprogs, but qtparted does
<Stormx2> nalioth: It said to do "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*", but what do I replace *Release* with?
<looksaus> I want to scale a pdf or ps with two a4 pages to one a3 ps with the same two a4 pages on it
<Stormx2> nalioth: Wait... lol
<LjL> dooglus: as opposed to the "kubuntu" way, yeah, suppose so. never used gparted though, and rarely used qtparted. if nalioth is familiar with qtparted, i suggest you just use that one, right now.
<looksaus> I've been fiddling with pdfnup, psresize, psnup,... but the result just isn't right
<shadeofgrey> whats a good prog to use for dvd watching if totem isnt an option?
<skapple> can someone tell me how to enable repositories?
<looksaus> any suggestions?
<Stormx2> shadeofgrey: VLC?
<dooglus> LjL: it's installing.  slowly...
<nalioth> Stormx2: just copy and paste what it told you
<shadeofgrey> storm:  the interface sucks tho
<amonroy> is there a way to tell apt-get to download the unmet dependencies? I tried apt-get install apache2, and I get the following unmet dependencies: apache2-mpm-worker, apache2-mpm-prefork and apache2-mpm-prechild. Fine, but now I found that apache2-mpm-prefork has other unmet dependencies. Is there a way apt-get would just get all the dependencies automatically?
<LjL> !tell skapple about repos
<dooglus> "Setting up libqt3-mt..." (has been for a minute or two)
<LjL> amonroy: i don't think there is a way
<shadeofgrey> okay if totem-xine doesnt want to work and libdvdcss2 dorsnt want to work, what are my options?
<shadeofgrey> gstreamer?
<Elsan> HELP!! Firefox won't start since I installed mozilla-plugin-vlc and Sun Java: INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<Elsan> System error?:: Succs
<LjL> amonroy: but it's not right that apache2 is giving you unmet deps, anyway
<LjL> amonroy: it definitely shouldn't
<Stormx2> nalioth: It didn't fix the error.....
<amonroy> LjL, weird, I just installed the OS from scratch
<nalioth> Stormx2: do it again and go have a coffee or watch some tv
<slide> How would i start a 'second X server' ? Im trying to play quake3 and first off, if i quit quake my resolution doesnt change back to what i had, so i searched google and somone suggested running it in a second X like this 'X :1 -ac & ( DISPLAY=:1 quake3 )' which sounds great, but just running that doesnt work
<nalioth> Stormx2: iow, give it a at least 10 minutes
<amonroy> well, before that I got the repository list form ubuntuguide.org
<rynofly> to all :)  -im trying my 3rd cd now...at the first prompt i typed "expert" and i am checking the integrity of the disk. the disks have no scratches on them so it hink it will be ok..but i have a feeling that its still not going to work
<slide> do i need to sudo that?
<amonroy> do you think that's where I screw it LjL?
<LjL> amonroy: it's working without any deps problems for me. try "sudo apt-get -f install", then "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<skapple> what is the latest version of ubuntu?
<Stormx2> nalioth: But, it did it in about 5 seconds?
<trkorecky> 5.10
<nalioth> amonroy: stop where you are .
<Stormx2> skapple: (breezy)
<skapple> is it better that hoary?
<amonroy> ok, stopping nalioth :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell amonroy about sources
<Comrade_Vladimir> it wont download again
<LjL> nalioth: the whole apache2 stuff is in main, as far as i can see
<blanky> you guys like gdm or kdm
<dooglus> nalioth: qtparted is running. what do I do?
<Stormx2> skapple: Yes.
<nalioth> amonroy: get rid of the sources.list you got from ubuntuguide and use the one for your system (and hope you haven't botched up anything important)
<nalioth> dooglus: resize what yo uwant to resize
<LjL> nalioth: oh, i see
<kreatine> how can i get apt-get to give me a list of say packages with a*
<kreatine> ?
<amonroy> ok, thanks for pointing that out nalioth, wil do now
<nalioth> ubotu: tell amonroy about ubuntuguide
<LjL> kreatine: of *installed* packages or *available* packages? and you mean packages starting with "a", anyway?
<kreatine> available
<LjL> kreatine: apt-cache search a | grep "^a"
<trkorecky> Stormx2: How much better is 5.10?  I'm running 5.04 on my old computer, and it seems to run decent.  50,000x better than RH9 or FC4.
<kreatine> oki, thanks
<Stormx2> trkorecky: Never used 5.04
<Stormx2> trkorecky: You can just run updates, mind ;-)
<blanky> guys, what do you prefer, gdm or kdm
<nalioth> trkorecky: if you are happy with hoary, stay with it
<nalioth> blanky: gdm is fine
<LjL> blanky: gdm, even though i'm using kdm as i'm using kde
<blanky> nalioth and LjL: thanks
<trkorecky> Stormx2: Will the update change everything?  I just ran it not too long ago (45 minutes max) and it didn't have a new kernel listed...
<amonroy> should I reinstall from scrach nalioth? after getting the source list from ubuntuguide I tied apt-get upgrade
<blanky> I just got back from school, left this pc on since yesterday night and it's not laggy at all, I just gotta love linux
<amonroy> did I screw my system?
<blanky> well, did you use a condom?
<amonroy> :)
<nalioth> amonroy: what did you upgrade from?
<amonroy> I just did sudo apt-get update
<purplefeltangel> can someone tell me how to get rid of the thing at the bottom of Evolution that displays the message just when you click on it?
<trkorecky> I put my Ubuntu (5.04) computer into "Hibernate" mode, but it didn't wake up.  I had to do a hard shutdown.  How can I fix this?
<kreatine> do a hard bootup :)
<nalioth> trkorecky: you can't. it's a bug
<LjL> trkorecky: hibernation is tricky, works randormly for me (sometimes does, sometimes doesn't)
<ubuntu_noob> should i remove ubuntu-desktop completely and then try to reinstall it with apt?
<rynofly> LgL: i used the check the integrity of cd option on the install menue of the cd and it says that something callec pcutils (bunch of numbers) failed the md5 checksum thiner
<shadeofgrey> what do i need to play DVD's in gzine?
<nalioth> ubuntu_noob: in a console, "
<rynofly> Im checking my other cds
<shadeofgrey> gxine rather
<nalioth> ubuntu_noob: in a console, "apt-get -f dist-upgrade"
<dooglus> nalioth: qtparted gave me an amusing error message.
<varsendagger> nalioth, why is checkinstall a good thing to do?
<amonroy> nalioth: I did apt-get update and also apt-get upgrade, but I think both failed
<dooglus> nalioth: "Filesystem check failed!  Totally 1 cluster accounting mismatches."
<dooglus> nalioth: was it written by a surfer dude?
<ubuntu_noob> nalioth: aye, i did that, i'll try again though, just to make sure, and come back with the results.  :)
<nalioth> dooglus: the next thing to do is "man ntfsresize" and see how to go about it
<LjL> varsendagger: cause it lets you uninstall things as well
<nalioth> ubuntu_noob: did you use the -f when you dist-upgraded?
<LjL> varsendagger: and, more generally, the APT system will know about your self-compiled program, which is good
<nalioth> ubotu: tell varsendagger about checkinstall
<dooglus> nalioth: I think qtparted is telling me there's an error on the NTFS partition.  Should I perhaps use Windows to fix that first?
<kreatine> does anyone know offhand what was the location for the samba config file?
<purplefeltangel> can someone tell me how to get rid of the thing at the bottom of Evolution that displays the message just when you click on it?
<ubuntu_noob> nalioth: yep yep.  typed it in just like you did.  it breaks on unpacking wvdial...  it doesn't seem to be downloading a new version, or removing the old one.
<Stormx2> dooglus: try to cfdisk and re-write the table
<nalioth> dooglus: yes, run ckdisk or scandisk or whatever it's called nowadays
<dooglus> Stormx2: "cfdisk"?  is that a Windows or Linux command?
<nalioth> ubuntu_noob: can you use a terminal well?
<Stormx2> linux
<amonroy> even after getting the official source list, I do apt-get install apache2 and I still get the same unmet dependencies: apache2-mpm-worker, apache2-mpm-prefork and apache2-mpm-prechild. Weird.
<ubuntu_noob> nalioth: i think i can.  *grin*
<trkorecky> Is there a default password for root?  I don't remember inputting one when I installed Ubuntu about an hour ago...?
<se7en> can someone help me with nicotine? i cannot getit to connect.
<dooglus> I notice that I have 8Mb of unallocated space on this disk.  Can I use it for a Linux partition?  It's annoying setting up ndiswrapper, wpasupplicant, WPA key, etc, etc each time I boot!
<Stormx2> dooglus: run cfdisk /dev/hd* <replace * with the drive letter> Once in, do nothing but the "write" command
<nalioth> ubuntu_noob: if you type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" you may get what you seek, but you may also lose your gnome while it's working
<nalioth> amonroy: type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Stormx2> dooglus: You can resize the partitions in parted
<bimberi> ubotu tell trkorecky about root
<foomanchew> anyone use Cacti here
<amonroy> nalioth: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nalioth> Stormx2: not an ntfs partition
<amonroy> I guess that's good nalioth :)
<ubuntu_noob> nalioth: ah.  i see.  but, uh, we can get that pretty gui back right?  *hopeful smile*
<nalioth> amonroy: ubuntu_noob yes, when the process is finished
<dreaddolo> hi
<nalioth> amonroy: are you any good with a terminal only?
<fdr> hi... I need to write a LaTeX document and I'd like to find a text editor for gnome that is a bit more powerful than gedit... have you got any suggestions please?
<ubuntu_noob> heh.  cool.  *breaks stuff*
<purplefeltangel> can someone tell me how to get rid of the thing at the bottom of Evolution that displays the message just when you click on it?
<Stormx2> nalioth: Good point.
<dreaddolo> i need help to install ubuntu
<amonroy> nalioth: I think I could be better, but I like the terminal only
<purplefeltangel> dreaddolo whats the problem?
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: View -> Message Preview ???
<nalioth> amonroy: good. try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" using your new sources.list (you may lose gnome during this, which is why i asked about your terminal skills)
<trkorecky> So hibernation is a hit-and-miss situation?
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: ah! thanks :D
<x_or> Can anyone help me troubleshoot and figure out why firefox is not working, but on the same machine konqueror works fine?  I cannot see anything in /etc/resolv.conf that looks weird.  I don't have a proxy set.
<nalioth> trkorecky: yes it is
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: yw :)
<dreaddolo> purplefeltangel... query?
<trkorecky> nalioth: Do they plan to fix this anytime soon?
<amonroy> nalioth: I go this: Reinstallation of ubuntu-desktop is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Absenth> is totem unable to play streaming audio?  (even after adding the various codecs and non-free format stuff)
<Anon|Away> Absenth:
<Anon|Away> Oops
<dreaddolo> :(
<amonroy> nalioth: all I want is to run apache, php, and drupal :-/
<nalioth> trkorecky: my hibernation and suspend work well in breezy
<Anon|Away> Absenth: Plays it for me. I just use "Open Location"
<amonroy> I guess it was a big mistake to follow ubuntuguide instructions
<nalioth> amonroy: as long as you have those non ubuntu packages installed, you will have lots of problems
<Anon|Away> It won't open it by clicking on the URL, but if you copy the URL and paste it in the "Open Location" dialogue in the gui, it works for me
<Absenth> Anon|Away,  I'm attempting to listen to a local radio station via the web.  I'm not sure I know what the address I need to connect to is.
<Anon|Away> Oh.
<dreaddolo> i have problem with hd sata
<amonroy> nalioth: would you say it's easier to install again? (I can do that if needed and if it's faster()
<nalioth> amonroy: if you have no data to lose, go ahead. just dont visit the ubuntuguide this time, come here instead
<amonroy> I learned my lesson now nalioth :-)
<dooglus> Stormx2: "cfdisk" looks like it fixed partition tables.  The error I saw was that the filesystem was corrupted, not the partition table.  Are you sure I want to run "cfdisk"?
<dreaddolo> ufff
<dooglus> Stormx2: here's the error: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/qtparted.png
<dreaddolo> i don't speak good english... someone can help me in pvt?
<Epic|> command for uptime and system load and whatnot?
<dooglus> dreaddolo: what you speak? spanish?
<dreaddolo> dooglus
<dreaddolo> italian
<dooglus> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<dreaddolo> argh
<dreaddolo> thanks!
<dreaddolo> ^_^
<dooglus> :)
<dreaddolo> ufff
<se7en> how do i enable rhythymbox to play mp3s?
<dreaddolo> on #ubuntu-it
<dreaddolo> all the users
<dreaddolo> are sleeping
<dreaddolo> -.-'
<bimberi> ubotu tell se7en about mp3
<dooglus> yes, I noticed that.
<dooglus> so what's the problem?
<dreaddolo> damn
<ubuntu_noob> nalioth: well, i tried the command (sudo apt-get [...etc ]  ) and i got the same result.  the archive was bad, and apt seemed to break just reading it for removal.  *shrug*  i did fix it, but what i did was manually copy the broken package from the cd again.  that did the trick, it seems.  thanks for your help though.
<LasseL> what is the best way to upgrade from an ati to a nvidia gfx card? will X hang when I try to boot with my new card in and I run the naitive drivers or will it fall back to mesa?
<dreaddolo> dooglus... i try to install ubuntu 5.04
<xxvii> hey, anyone familiar with bittorrent? i can't seem to get my downloads to start
<MagicFab> LasseL: You can try using the generic vesa driver in-between
<nalioth> ubuntu_noob: we must do what we must do
<dooglus> dreaddolo: why 5.04?  5.04 is 7 months old.  5.10 is new.
<andril> hello all - again
<MagicFab> LasseL: d'u know how to change it in the xorg.conf file ?
<dreaddolo> but i can't because the install don't see my sata.......
<dreaddolo> ...hd
<LasseL> MagicFab, just change driver from ati to vesa?
<andril> does anyone know how to check the local ip of my Ubuntu PC?
<dooglus> andril: ifconfig
<dooglus> dreaddolo: ok
<ubuntu_noob> andril: in a terminal type ifconfig
<MagicFab> LasseL: yes. Reboot, check it's OK. Turn off, swithc cards, check it's ok. Only then install the nvidia stuff
<Comrade_Vladimir> aughhh hahah im back!!!
<andril> dooglus: thanks
<andril> ubuntu_noob: thanks
<MagicFab> LasseL: always backup your original /etc/X11/xorg.conf , eh :)
<Pablo> can someone please tell me what to use as a tftp server in ubuntu
<dreaddolo> O_o
<LasseL> MagicFab, yeah, I think I'll just slap in the card and see if it does the fallback, if not I still have vi and a prompt
<MagicFab> Pablo: check synaptic, there's a very simple/generic one
<MagicFab> LasseL: CTRL-ALT-F1 is your friend
<Pablo> ok
<dreaddolo> dooglus...can you help me?
<LasseL> indeed
<andril> dooglus: which sould i use for static ip?
<LasseL> MagicFab, thanks
<MagicFab> np
<CookedGryphon> help, when connecting to a network drive, how do i set the domain?
<LasseL> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports.
<MagicFab> Pablo: the package is... tftpd !
<andril> ubuntu_noob: which is the Subnet & Gateway?
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: which version ? 5.10 ? if so, in the menu Places > Connect to server > Windows Share you should have a field for the domaine
<MagicFab> (domain)
<mac0sxus3r12> guys could someone tell what's up with my synaptic?
<ubuntu_noob> andril:  hmm. there's another way to look at your information, graphically.
<CookedGryphon> MagicFab I do that and then when i restart the field is reset, when i set it it works for that session, but its a bit of a faff
<ubuntu_noob> andril: if you want to try that way
<mac0sxus3r12> when I try to install something it says that it needs to remove the rest of my apps! :)
<CookedGryphon> MagicFab: is there any way to set it from the command prompt so i can automount it at boot?
<ubuntu_noob> andril:  system>admin>networking
<CookedGryphon> when the domain is set i can mount the drive from the command line
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: search synaptic for "smb"... let me see
<Sanne> oh
<CookedGryphon> MagicFab: i have smbfs n everything installed, i can mount the drive, i just need to set the domain, but it resets to a blank field every time i restart the computer so i have to set it again, then it works
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: there's a CLI for samba, smbclient is the package
<CookedGryphon> Magicfab, i use that, just can't set the domain
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: can't help much more
<CookedGryphon> actually i use smbmount, but its the same thing int it?
<dooglus> andril: use the system->admin->network program to ask for a static ip.
<andril> ubuntu_noob: thanks much
<dooglus> dreaddolo: I don't understand.  5.04 doesn't like your SATA hd?  maybe 5.10 will like it.
<dooglus> I'm rebooting to Windows...  back soon.
<swim> anyone know if there is anything I can use to extract swf files?
<dreaddolo> dooglus...i don't try with 5.10
<mac0sxus3r12> anyone good with synaptic?
<dreaddolo> O_o
<dreaddolo> my english is very bad
<dreaddolo> sorry
<MagicFab> mac0sxus3r12: what r u trying to install ?
<mac0sxus3r12> when I try to install vlc it says that it needs to remove the rest of my apps!
<mac0sxus3r12> I wonder why?
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: check Google for ubuntu+samba+automount
<mac0sxus3r12> MagicFab: any ideas?
<nalioth> mac0sxus3r12: are you using ONLY official ubuntu repositories and pkgs?
<MagicFab> mac0sxus3r12: what is "the rest of my apps" ? how many ?
<mac0sxus3r12> MagicFab: alot! apt, gcc, gcc-base, etc..
<mac0sxus3r12> MagicFab: I am using only official repos.
<MagicFab> mac0sxus3r12: that's usually because you're installing a version whose dependencies conflict with the ones from an "official" version.
<MagicFab> can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.lst to pastebin ?
<nalioth> mac0sxus3r12: how are you trying to install it?
<mac0sxus3r12> nalioth: i searched for it in synaptic
<mac0sxus3r12> nalioth: and then checked it to be installed
<jabbahut> fellas.... I changed my sources.list from HOARY to BREEZY... did update then upgrade... I know this dosen't change me to BREEZY... but does it upgrade my apps to BREEZY level?
<mac0sxus3r12> MagicFab: sorry I am not in ubuntu now
<mac0sxus3r12> I'll be back. thanks for help nalioth, MagicFab:
<MagicFab> jabbahut: did u follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade ?
<jabbahut> MagicFab: I'm not trying to upgrade to BREEZY... Just trying to get apps upgrade...
<epistax> Hey there, after installing GCC and libc through the synaptic package manager, gcc cannot find any header files (stdio, etc).  What gives?
<xxiii> hey i need help with synaptic
<Marlun> If I want for example the latest version of xchat, theres no way to get it through package manager?
<nthwaver> O experienced ones, does Apache need root access to run?  I'm trying to learn to install it, but keep getting "permission denied" errors
<ispiked> how can I make it so when I double click a song to open it in xmms, it enqueues it instead of deleting my playlist? :(
<MagicFab> nthwaver: at least for setup and initial config, I'd say yes
<nthwaver> ok, thanks.  I worried I lost the root password until I found it's disabled by default
<nthwaver> I will go and set that up.  much appreciation.
<epl> ispiked: change the command being run from "xmms" to "xmms -e"
<ispiked> epl: it just lists the programs, not the commands.
<MagicFab> epl: I worship u
<epl> ispiked: wait a min, i'll try to describe it a bit better :)
<ispiked> epl: I know I can add a new command and all...
<ispiked> epl: isn't there a place (file) I could edit to make it just use "xmms -e"?
<ispiked> because I want to do it for all music files.
<epistax> Where are the C headers normally kept?
<j3di`> does remote desktop run on a specific port? can i set this?
<MagicFab> epistax: what r u trying to do ?
<nalioth> j3di`: 5900 is the default and yes you can set it to whatever you like
<epistax> magicFab: compile a basic hello world.  I have the gcc and libc packages installed but it cannot find the headers.  I don't know if there's a 3rd package I need for the basic headers.
<MagicFab> j3di`: the port is 5900 I believe
<bimberi> epistax: install "build-essential"
<Llewxam> i need some help with ndiswrapper
<slide> wtf, when i run quake3 and connect to a ra3 server i get this, Version mismatch C-999.-999-999/S1.76
<epistax> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> epistax: np :)
<j3di`> can i customize how remote desktop works
<Llewxam> out of the blue it stopped recognizing the wireless card
<j3di`> i want it to NOT pipe the background to the remote desktop client
<epl> ispiked: well, I'm not so good with nautilus but when you are in the properties dialog for a mp3 file, you can click on add in the "open with" tab. in the dialog window that opens you can open "use a custom command" and just type in any command you want, ie "xmms -e". that should change it for all .mp3 files
<MagicFab> j3di`: somewhere in this thread they mention a way to change the default port: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26815
<epl> ispiked: you will have to do the same for all other media filetypes that you want opened in xmms i guess
<ispiked> epl: yeah, I was thinking if I could edit the file...
<DjKritical> Does anyone know what the executable path to eggdrop is by default when installed by repository?
<epl> ispiked: I guess you could, I have no idea where though
<MagicFab> DjKritical: use "which eggdrop" from command line
<epistax> bimberi: erm that didn't seem to work, I still get such insightful messages as "stdio: No such file or directory"
<DjKritical> MagicFab, Thanks!
<j3di`> what remote desktop server is running?
<j3di`> by default
<bimberi> epistax: hm, is libc6-dev installed?
<epistax> bimberi: yep
<brownie17> can anyone tell my what the use of the "login photo" option is in System --> Preferences?
<navarone> DjKritical > if I cannot find a executable after instaling I load synaptic click the status button on bottom left and click installed...this will list all installed progs...find the one you want and look at properties and "files installed". Should point you in the right place
<epistax> bimberi: /usr/include seems just fine..
<brownie17> i thought the next version of ubuntu was going to be called grazing guppy or something, not dapper drake!?
<bimberi> epistax: ...and has stdio.h ?
<navarone> guppies graze?
<epistax> bimberi: yep
<n0dl>   Does anyone know a good web based email that doesnt rely on javascript?
<n0dl> one that works on the links text based browser?
<bimberi> epistax: then i'm struggling to know what the problem is :/
<MagicFab> n0dl: have u tried squirrel ? just hinting.
<n0dl> MagicFab: Is squirrel a web based email or a browser?
<DjKritical> navarone, thankyou, that's some good advice =)
<epistax> bimberi: uhg ok I just figure it out.  It's what I just happened to test.  <stdio> and <iostream.h>.  <stdio> is wrong because apparently I need the extension.  Thought they did away with that.
<epistax> bimberi: and iostream.h just doesn't exist :P
<navarone> desperate times call for desperate measures Dj...that and whatever wotrks
<amonroy> can I install/uninstall packages using apt-get just like using Synaptic?
<MagicFab> n0dl: webbased email
<MagicFab> amonroy: yes
<amonroy> I am trying to figure out if I can live without GUI
<MagicFab> amonroy: oh oh, yes you can... :)
<n0dl> MagicFab: it says here that you have to download sometrhing? or are you takling about the virtual log in thingie?
<CarlFK> what is the difference between python2.4-subversion and python2.4-svn  ?
<n0dl> MagicFab: sorry to ask but how exactily do i use this?
<amonroy> cool MagicFab
<bimberi> epistax: aha, a contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com might help you install missing includes :)
<n0dl> Magic: the website and its documentation is kinda all over the palce
<_jason> amonroy, do you use lynx?
<nthwaver> back again.  I'm still confused about apache - does the version in Synaptic have a GUI?  Would I need to download one seperately if I want one?
<amonroy> _jason: yes, but actually the ubuntu machine will be used mostly as a drupal site
<brownie17> navarone, i wasn't sure about the grazing part. but do badgers breeze?
<MagicFab> n0dl: you can always use "man" from command line to see info on any command
<MagicFab> n0dl: I found this on google about apt-get : http://www.psychocats.net/linux/installingsoftware.php
<_jason> amonroy, maybe you can help me... I am a newbie with lynx.  When I go to http://www.google.com I get a "malformed request" error.  Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?
<sethk> _jason, neither
<MagicFab> I wanted to share this free online magazine I found about - very easy read, although not very "pro-free"
<MagicFab> http://www.tuxmagazine.com/
<_jason> sethk, so it happens to everyone and there is nothing I can do?
<amonroy> try wget http://www.google.com and see if you get the same
<pld3> hey
<MagicFab> It's 100% electronic
<navarone> brownie17>possibly after eating baked beans
<epl> ispiked: look in $HOME/.local/share/applications/
<pld3> how do i burn isos in k3b?
<n0dl> wait squirrel mail comes with ubuntU?
<Toma-> !wireless
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<apokryphos> pld3: Tools menu
<j3di`> how can you tell what ubuntu version you have?
<apokryphos> j3di`: cat /etc/issue
<_jason> amonroy, downloads fine with wget
<MagicFab> n0dl: yes, there's a package
<tritium> j3di`: lsb_release -a
<_jason> amonroy, it goes to the page but it displays that error (it's like a 404 but not a 404 I think)
<concept10> anyone prefer opera over firefox?
<ispiked> ah, yes. default.list is what I want, I think.
<bluefox83> concept10, i doubt it ;p
<apokryphos> concept10: yes
<blanky> enlightenment is weird
<fmasi> hi i use MPlayer under ubuntu but wen i put a dvd in the computer after the menu it keeps restarting the mouvi what should i do to fix it ? Whith Toten its ok
<amonroy> _jason: interesting, it might be something you need to configure in lynx
<apokryphos> concept10: I can't bring myself to use firefox any of these days, knowing that opera and konqueror are out there :)
<_jason> amonroy, so for you it works fine?
<concept10> I think Opera is good, but I am used to the extensions. Im kind tired of CPU spikes in firefox 1.5 rc3
<navarone> every search i do on gnutella comes back with porn or other file with my searrch term tacked onto the file name...very annoying
<_jason> amonroy, 400 is the error, I just saw it
<amonroy> i haven't tried, i am actually reinstalling ubuntu right now
<_jason> amonroy, ah ok thanks
<_jason> can anyone who uses lynx tell me if they can access http://www.google.com without any problems?
<concept10> apokryphos, I like the web developer plugin in firefox, its realy helpfull
<navarone> jason > i don't know about lynx but elinks works fine
<fmasi> nead help whith DVD playback in MPLAYER pleas help
<logomen> hi pll
<logomen> any body can help my
<logomen> ?
<Toma-> ive got an adsl router that issues DHCP. ive got a wireless access point connected to that and another PC. i can connect to the WAP with my Nintendo DS and my other linux PC, however i cant get get a ping out of the WAP ip range. anyone got any clues?
<amonroy> try http://www.google.com/
<logomen> i want to change resolutions
<amonroy> maybe the / at the end makes a difference?
<_jason> amonroy, just tried same thing
<amonroy> weird
<Toma-> logomen: try pressing ctl-alt-+ or -
<logomen> oki.. i think that is impossibel because, i need to reconfigure the xserver
<logomen> but im trying now
<Toma-> ok then... find a wiki on xorg.conf
<fmasi> eny one uses MPlayer to play dvds ???
<j3di`> sweet i';m still rocking the warty warthog
<logomen> on the some times i can change but.. it's not good image
<logomen> i cant view nothing on screen
<_jason> amonroy, http://tux.oclug.on.ca/pipermail/oclug/2004-May/038971.html that's probably the same problem I'm having
<amonroy> wow, seems more complex than I thought
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<amonroy> does anyone know where can I find a short explanation of what universe, multiverse  and aptitude are? the http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html assumes you know what they are
<blanky> sudo is a program right? like, debian must do apt-get install sudo to have it?
<blanky> is sudo native to the kernel? or is it a program
<apokryphos> nalioth: argh, how can that happen
<new2linux> Hi every one...I just installed ubuntu on my system unfortunately I forgot the passwd for root. could any one please tell me if there is any way on changing the passwd for root without having to reinstall the hole system from scratch.?
<bluefox83> blanky, man sudo, see what it tell syou
<bluefox83> *tells you
<ubuntu_noob> new2linux:  i think you just use sudo to do anything requiring root privaleges
<blanky> er, all I'd like to know is if it's a program that you download (i know its already in ubuntu)
<_jason> amonroy, mutliverse and universe are extra repos with more programs, aptitude is a program to manage packages (like synaptic but cli)
<bluefox83> blanky, try apt-cache search sudo and find out, if it's in apt then it's a program :)
<bimberi> blanky: yes it is
<new2linux> ubuntu_noob: I tried sudo, but asked me for a passwd, which I do not remember...any other help please?
<LjL> sudo asks for *your own* password
<ubuntu_noob> new2linux: did you try your password when you did sudo?
<pld3> how do i burn isos in k3b?
<apokryphos> pld3: I already told you -- use the Tools menu
<apokryphos> pld3: Tools -> Burn CD Image or whatever
<pld3> burn dvd image is what I see
<pld3> is that what I need?
<pld3> its ubuntu's iso
<apokryphos> pld3: did you get the CD or the DVD iso?
<bobski> anyone have experience installing ubuntu on laptops?
<corporal> hi, does anybody know how to change the default save mode in gedit from utf-8 to iso-8859-1?
<ubuntu_noob> bobski: i just did an install on a laptop, though that would hardly qualify me as experienced.  :)
<bobski> i have tried several times on my ibm thinkpad - keeps locking up entering gnome
<PauloEE> Hi, I'm with a problem. gcc 4.0 is installed in my system but for some reason gcc is not in the path, that is, when I type gcc I get an error telling me that the command is not found.
<bobski> boots to gdm ok
<bobski> then just locks up
<XTR-II> Oh hi, does Ubuntu have ipbs?
<ubuntu_noob> bobski: hmm.  that's probably beyond me.  ;/  i bet someone in here can help though.  (they seem to know everything!)
<new2linux> ubuntu_noob: thank you that works...it seems we have a lot to learn about this program , it is my first time to use....thanks a lot;)
<ubuntu_noob> new2linux: you and i both
<ubuntu_noob> new2linux: :)
<bobski> ubuntu_noob: cheers mate :)
<pld3> apokryphos, I got the cd ISO
<apokryphos> pld3: then burn a CD image
<Knorrie_> DreamEater: you eat dreams ?!
<corporal> can anybody tell about gedit?
<ogami1972> hell all
<ogami1972> hello that is
<synackuator> why does my "runlevel" show as N 2, when in theory i should be running at 5 since X is up
<synackuator> ?
<crimsun> no. Ubuntu doesn't play runlevel games.
<crimsun> 2-5 are identical.
<synackuator> no?
<synackuator> so i can't set a custom default runlevel without screwing w/ my init stuff?
<ogami1972> i installed a new soundcard, but i am told the "device is busy"- any advice?
<synackuator> such as not having X come up when I boot?
<crimsun> synackuator: don't mess with runlevels at all in Debian-based systems. It's simply not the way we do things.
<crimsun> synackuator: there are a variety of ways to not start gdm on boot. Search the wiki and/or the bot.
<navarone> hmm...what do i install for serpentine and gnomebaker to burn mp3s?
<crimsun> navarone: gstreamer0.8-mad
<navarone> that's it?
<MagicFab> Hello - Anyone know of other pacakges similar to Istanbul - http://swik.net/istanbul and vnc2swf ?
<pld3> i dont have the option to burn cd image
* MagicFab BRB
<mike__> hello everyone
<mdz> nomed: /dev/input/mice is created by mousedev
<nomed> mdz thanks
<ubuntu_noob> simple? question:  is there a way to configure sound output so that more than one sound can be output simultaneously?  (ie. system-sound while listening to mp3s)
<bimberi> pld3: you don't need k3b, right-click on the iso file in nautils and select 'write to disc'
<simonvallore> Hello how do i get purftpd for ubuntu
<navarone> crimsun> ty...working now
<Knorrie> simonvallore: apt-cache show pure-ftpd
<ogami1972> has anyone ever installed a new soundcard?
<ogami1972> in a current sys?
<unique311> anybody can give me some help with getting xine to work?
<Jared> Will i be godo with ubuntu...i'm good with windows but this will be my first linux ....except for SLAX
<Hobbsee> Jared: could be, if you're willing to learn :P
<stupid_comp> have a prob with my mozilla-mplayer plugin,it d/ls the stream but wont play it,i have to open mplayer and load the file from my tmp to play it, any clue why?
<APACHE^_^> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins ? what I do ?
<APACHE^_^> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins, What I do please help me ?
<Jared> yes i am willing to learn...okay so i will be prepared...what is  a good ISO burning program. free for ubuntu?
<APACHE^_^> Mp3 not play
<Hobbsee> Jared: k3b or....there's a gnome one, forgotten the name
<bimberi> ubotu tell APACHE^_^ about mp3
<corporal> hi, can anybody tell me how to go to irc.gnome.org#gedit? I don't know xchat and gaim well enough.
<blunted> yo
<blunted> i cant get my sound 2 work
<Jared> okay...kewl i am eleven years old and i love computers....lots of experience with windows which got its tail wooped by  ubuntu when i got to my dads house tommorow i'm staying up all night to install ubuntu...and i have 5 of the ubuntu cds coming my way.....by the way does it cost for shipping on those cds
<blunted> i have a sound blaster live! 24 bit
<crimsun> navarone: np
<PauloEE> i can't get my gcc work :-(
<crimsun> blunted: in a Terminal, lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106
<crimsun> PauloEE: have you installed the 'build-essential' package?
<blunted> what did that do?
<crimsun> blunted: I need to know the output
<blunted> there wasn't one
<Angelfish> hey all, whats a good way to benchmark my fps, and are there any rpms to install for the ati open gl support?
<Jared> Does anyone know if it costs for shipping on the cds from ubuntu the ones off the site?
<corporal> go to irc.gnome.org#gedit
<blunted> blunted@blunted:~$ lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106
<blunted> blunted@blunted:~$
<smo> corporal: somewhere in xchat's File menu is a server list .. in that, look for 'gimpnet'.  follow the dialog and connect, then once it's stopped scrolling 'stuff', type '/join #gedit' where you're typing right now
<blunted> ^ thats what it did
<Knorrie> Jared: no
<Kasatka> Jared: The shipping is free
<Jared> okay...good so no money required....THANKYOU
<corporal> thanks smo
<crimsun> blunted: sudo modprobe snd_ca0106
<Jared> i was supprised to find completely free cds on there...thanks
<PauloEE> crimsun, yes, it is installed.
<crimsun> PauloEE: what's the error? Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Knorrie> Jared: tell the world about ubuntu :))
<blunted> FATAL: Module snd_ca0106 not found.
<blunted> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_ca0106
<crimsun> blunted: ...you must not be using a standard Ubuntu kernel.
<blunted> dude i so just installed it
<navarone> blunted> did you disable onboard sound if it is present on mainboard?
<PauloEE> crismsun: when I type gcc i get command not found.
<blunted> i didnt disable anything
<crimsun> blunted: but which did you install, Warty or Hoary?
<blunted> i pressed enter to install the default installiation
<blunted> erm
<Jared> i already am planning to give my friend a copy and my dad is gonna dual boot his computer with it and i iplan to give lots of other ppl some live cds
<blunted> hoary
<Kasatka> Anyone: I was trying to install ubuntu, but i failed to get the iso to burn right. so i have the directory but when i attempt to use 'loadlin vmlinuz initrd=initrd.img' it can't find the image. Any ideas?
<Jared> they come with live cds right?
<ogami1972> has anyone ever installed a new soundcard on an existing sys?
<crimsun> blunted: Hoary doesn't have it by default. You need to compile the driver. I'm sending you instructions to generate the "ca0106" driver.
<crimsun> !tell blunted about alsa-source
<crimsun> PauloEE: sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<APACHE^_^> bimberi, I don"t reproducer mp3 in my machine Ubuntu SO
<APACHE^_^> help me
<navarone> i'm using sb live as well and it works perfect...in breezy anyway
<APACHE^_^> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins ?
<APACHE^_^> decoders ?
<APACHE^_^> download from ?
<crimsun> navarone: the sb live is a very different beast from the sb live 24-bit/7.1
<crimsun> APACHE^_^: enable the universe repository, then install the 'gstreamer0.8-mad' package
<navarone> I have sb live 24bit 7.1
<PauloEE> crimsun, thanks. it worked, quite strange.
<crimsun> navarone: you're also using Breezy.
<navarone> lol
<navarone> that is true
<Kasatka> Anyone: I was trying to install ubuntu, but i failed to get the iso to burn right. so i have the directory but when i attempt to use 'loadlin vmlinuz initrd=initrd.img' it can't find the image. Any ideas?
<APACHE^_^> crabstic, yes breezy
<APACHE^_^> jeronimo@ubuntu:~$ gstreamer0.8-mad
<APACHE^_^> bash: gstreamer0.8-mad: command not found
<APACHE^_^> jeronimo@ubuntu:~$
<nalioth> Kasatka: verify your iso image before you burn it, and burn it sloooooowly
<nalioth> APACHE^_^: please read the /topic. pasting is strongly discouraged in here
<crimsun> APACHE^_^: no, install it using Synaptic
<Kasatka> nalioth: Firstly, How do i check the iso? and second, my computer i'm trying to install it on so it might just be that the bios won't boot from cd
<blunted> it sure is doing alot of stuff
<blunted> i hope it works
<blunted> prolly wont tho
<blunted> i have shitty luck
<blunted> !winmacfstab
<ubotu> blunted: I haven't a clue
<nalioth> ubuntu_: tell Kasatka about verify
<blunted> blah
<Raskall> it feels good to have everything up and running after the power break. But it has been 4 hard hours of work (and an hour and a half relaxing)
<ubuntu_> 'soir
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> thx
<ubuntu_> but i don't specialy need help i'm just testing the dapper
<ubuntu_> ;)
<blunted> !fstab
<ubotu> fstab is, like, /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<Knorrie> Jimbob_: yes, a live cd and an install cd
<benplaut> anyone here make/know anything about gtk themes?
<Jimbob_> *cough*
<felipe_> benplaut, I know you can download awsome themes for gkt at http://gnome-look.org
<kaiji> how do i browse for my windows boxes? i have done it before but now it doenst seem to work.
<kaiji> in the nautilus it shows "windows netwrok" but when i click on it to open it is empty.  but both boxs are on
<kaiji> network*
<Nepws> hi i have a directory of .vob files. can someone help point me in the dirrection to create the other needed files for a dvd?
<nalioth> Nepws: get 'dvdauthor'
<Nepws> nalioth, got that but not real sure what to do from that point.. it keeps expecting a ifo
<Hobbsee> !tell kaiji about mount
<nalioth> Nepws: it's all i know in the repos, perhaps searching sourceforge.net or freshmeat.net
<ogami1972> ok- new question- can i run one soundcard for linux and another for my windows partition?
<Nepws> will do
<kaiji> thats a cool thing!  i didnt know you could use that "!tell" command
<bluefox83> ogami1972, uh..yeah O.o
<MagicFab> Hello, anyone knows of other "desktop session recorders" like Istanbul or vnc2swf ?
<ogami1972> i have since found that ubuntu doesn't paly nice with m-audio cards...after being told m-audio cards worked great with linux
<ogami1972> but i need it for windows!
<bluefox83> ogami1972, try a soundblaster soundcard, works great in linux and windows
<ogami1972> that's what i just pulled out
<bobski> hi again :)
<ogami1972> sb does not support true multi tracking, which i need in windows
<bluefox83> wtf is multitracking?
<bobski> anyone know of an issue with ubuntu and ubm thinkpads or laptops in general?
<ogami1972> i don't want to leave ubuntu, but i love linux, and other distros allegedly work
<ogami1972> multi-track recording
<Angelfish> whatelse do i need to do besides install the fglrx package?
<bobski> my install of ubuntu locks up when entering gnome everytime :(
<bluefox83> not sure i get what you are talking about ogami1972
<Angelfish> ogami1972, which other distros?
<ogami1972> i produce audio in windows, use linux for the daily tasks
<XRange> bobsk: it's installed here on R32
<bluefox83> you might try debian ^_^
<ogami1972> audigy is an ok card, but no good for recording
<bobski> XRange: any tricks you had to use?
<XRange> no
<kaiji> Hobbsee, thanks but im looking for network mounts trough samba. i had printing and everything set up and a few days passed with out me do anyting to the network and now i cant see the window boxes
<bluefox83> ogami1972, you a dj?
<ogami1972> i say allegedly- the forums believe it is an alsa bug pertaining to the ice1712 chipset
<bobski> hmmmm
<ogami1972> no, more noise than dance
<bobski> this is an old t20
<bluefox83> heavy metal ?
<ogami1972> alsamixer sees the device, but apps say the device is busy
<bobski> probably buggy bios causing it
<ogami1972> no, think brian eno in a REALLY bad mood
<bluefox83> ogami1972, try shutting down the audio server and restarting it
<ogami1972> pardon my ignorance, but how?
<bluefox83> kill the pid
<bluefox83> use ps x
<bluefox83> find the audio server in the list, and kill -9 it's pid
<ogami1972> code?
<trkorecky_> Is fragmentation a problem in Linux?
<ogami1972> not if you use ext2
<ogami1972> or 3
<bluefox83> trkorecky, not really
<trkorecky_> So that's just a Windows problem then, eh?
<bluefox83> if you mean, does it slow linux does to a crawl until it dies a horrible death like it does windows..rejoice..the answer is no
<bluefox83> *down
<raingrove> trkorecky, yes it is a problem if u dont have enough freespace
<SumoJim_>  /msg nickserv link <SumoJim> <sumojim78>
<swistak> hmmm quick question, on standard installation, is it possible to turn on writing on ntfs ?
<raingrove> trkorecky, and be careful, reiserfs cannot be defragmented
<trkorecky_> raingrove: I'm using ext3
<nalioth> trkorecky_: it is not a problem at all with linux filesystems
<swistak> or do i have to recompile kernel ?
<bluefox83> swistak, yes, modprobe NTFS
<bluefox83> er, modprobe btfs
<bluefox83> aerpihuq rfglagh
<raingrove> trkorecky, files will be not fragmented as long as u have freespace
<bluefox83> my typing is killing me tonight
<nalioth> swistak: only if you want to have a former-ntfs sized empty partition
<bluefox83> modprobe ntfs
<trkorecky_> raingrove: I've got the standard Ubuntu installation (5.04) that's currently upgrading to 5.10 via Synaptic Package Manager.  It's installed on a 4GB drive
<bluefox83> swistak, if the ubuntu kernel is anything like the debian kernel binaries, all you should have to do is modprobe ntfs
<raingrove> trkorecky, dont worry friend. i never had to defragment my drive
<nalioth> bluefox83: writing to ntfs can cause partition destruction
<Angelfish> how do i switch to using the ATI FGLRX driver from using the mesa driver?
<swistak> bluefox83:  i did that, still it says it's read-only
<nalioth> swistak: writing to ntfs can cause ntfs partition destruction
<trkorecky_> raingrove: I'm a hardcore Linux-beginner.  How does one find out how much space is left on a drive?
<bluefox83> swistak, check access permissions
<luisito> hello hello
<raingrove> trkorecky, df
<swistak> nalioth: thnx, i know that
<bimberi> trkorecky: df -h
<bluefox83> nalioth, not really, the latest ntfs module includes decent write functionality
<luisito> is there a command to know cpuid?
<swistak> i guess i'll have to convert one partition to fat32
<nalioth> bluefox83: is the latest ntfs module in hoary?
<trkorecky_> raingrove, bimberi: Thanks
<luisito> or software?
<bluefox83> nalioth, as i am a debian user, and not a ubuntu user..i can only say...it's in the latest 2.6 kernels
<hab> hi !
<ogami1972> well, i killed esd, but i still get told the device is busy
<nalioth> bluefox83: ah. ok.
<hab> what is the equivalent of deamon tool on linux ?
<raingrove> hab/mount
<ptlo> there's a package (mono-utils) missing a functionality, so I'd like to report a bug - where should I enter the bug report, into some bugtracking system (and which?), mail to ubuntu-users (as said in Bugs: field in package description) or mail to package maintainers? the package is imported from debian, it seems
<nalioth> bluefox83: the chance of destruction is still too high to recomend for general use
<bluefox83> hab, you can mounbt iso's directly in linux..no special tools needed
<bluefox83> nalioth, i never recommended it..
<ptlo> oh nvm, it looks like i should report it in malone
<blunted> hey my sound doesn't work
<blunted> still
* swistak yawns
<swistak> okey it's 3 AM
<blunted> after crimsun told me to type some long stuff
<bluefox83> blunted, what do you want us to do about it?
<swistak> i guess i pass for today
<blunted> help me pls
<swistak> sya guys
<blunted> i dont know how to fix it. i have a creative soundblaster live 24bit
<bluefox83> blunted, are all the oppropriate plugs put into all the oppropriate holes?
<blunted> yes
<hab> ok tank
<blunted> its hooked up
<navarone> blunted> this may seem likea  stupid suggestion...but did you check if the mixer volumes were muted...?
<bluefox83> heh, you'd be suprised how many times that really is the only problem ^_^
<blunted> blunted@blunted:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ alsamixer
<blunted> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<blunted> blunted@blunted:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$
<worthawholebean> My printer won't work
<blunted> 0000:01:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<blunted> thats from lspci
<bluefox83> blunted, install alsamixer?
<trkorecky_> I never realized how bad this computer is until the screensaver popped up.  Definately can't run most of them over 5 FPS...
<blunted> its installed
<egon_spengler> blunted: Have you tried running alsaconf as root?
<egon_spengler> blunted: As in sudo alsaconf?
<bluefox83> heh, for some reason sudo seems so damned silly..
<blunted> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<bluefox83> O.O
<bluefox83> blunted, you might want to make sure all your alsa bits and bobs are correctly downloaded...
<navarone> blunted> or who may be trying to help...look at this thread and see if it applies  http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/03/msg03468.html
<ashaf> In gnome-terminal, is there a way to have multiple tabs, named different things and have the tabs NOT change titles when ssh'ing to a host?
<Ep|phany> i added repositories but i still cant see unrar-nonfree in synaptic is there any other way i can get it?
<Hobbsee> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<Hobbsee> Ep|phany: make sure you got the multiverse repository
<Ep|phany> k hold on
<me> alsaconf
<mojo> for ubuntu users who loves icon and art. please vote here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=207
<mojo> for ubuntu users who loves icon and art. please vote here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88477
<Ep|phany> yea i have it
<Ep|phany> multiverse repisitory its checked in repositories
<Ep|phany> last time i had to edit some .conf
<Ep|phany> but i dont remember which one and what to add
<synackuator> what is the benefit of a vanilla or nitro kernel?
<egon_spengler> Ep|phany: After enabling the multiverse repository, did you reload the lists?
<Ep|phany> yes
<Ep|phany> maybe im adding it wrong
<ubuntu_noob> anyone familiar with amaroK and getting it to play mp3s?
<crimsun> ubuntu_noob: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<blunted> does not work
<Ep|phany> i added it by going into settings repisotories settings clicked a few things then went back to repositories and then clicked multiverse
<blunted> still
<ubuntu_noob> crimsun: kk, i'll giver a try.
<Ep|phany> last time i had to use aptget
<Ep|phany> but i dont remember how to use aptget
* bluefox83 does
<egon_spengler> blunted: alsaconf found and wrote something for your soundcard?
<navarone> epihany I added multi verse by selectin the Blackdown java package and it ask if you want to add the repo where it resides.
<blunted> egon_spengler, ?
<ashaf> In gnome-terminal, is there a way to have multiple tabs, named different things and have the tabs NOT change titles when ssh'ing to a host?
<bluefox83> what is it you're getting?
<Ep|phany> k whered you download blackdown java?
<blunted> alsaconf dont work
<crimsun> blunted: we don't ship alsaconf.
<navarone> epiphany...just s ec
<bluefox83> blackdown java?
<egon_spengler> blunted: The result of alsaconf was a screen that said something about probing for cards and then writing info for them?
<blunted> yes
<blunted> alot of writing of info
<Ep|phany> im trrying to figre out how to get unrar-nonfree
<crimsun> Ep|phany: enable multiverse
<Ep|phany> i did
<Ep|phany> still not showing
<bluefox83> uhm..i think you'll need to google for it..there is an unofficial debian site that has it someplace i think
<Ep|phany> do i have to edit my .conf
<crimsun> Ep|phany: did you update?
<Ep|phany> yes
<crimsun> blunted: I thought I sent you directions to get the ca0106 driver installed
<Travis> anyone willing to help me with a kernel problem?
<Travis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=385320
<blunted> yes
<blunted> and i did that
<blunted> and it still doesn't do anything
<crimsun> blunted: so you installed the alsa-modules...deb that it created?
<blunted> i dunno
<crimsun> blunted: "dunno"?
<blunted> if it was in the message i got from ubotu then i did
<crimsun> dpkg -l alsa-modules\*|grep ^ii
<Ep|phany> anyone know how i can get unrar-nonfree with apt-get?
<blunted> blunted@blunted:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ dpkg -l alsa-modules\*|grep ^ii
<blunted> ii  alsa-modules-2 1.0.8-4ubuntu4 ALSA driver modules
<blunted> blunted@blunted:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$
<crimsun> Ep|phany: grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> blunted: lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106
<blunted> blunted@blunted:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106
<blunted> blunted@blunted:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$
<Ep|phany> what do i add to it
<crimsun> blunted: sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<crimsun> Ep|phany: give me the output from the command I just gave you
<navarone> epiphany...i went thru Add Applications in the System/ Administration menu and it's in the Internet/More programs section
<kinkoblast> Help! How do I make an iso from a cd?
<Siph0n> reinstalled ubuntu :( computer wouldnt even reboot after the filesystem was messed up..
<blunted> blunted@blunted:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<blunted> blunted@blunted:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$
<SysFail> is the thing to make your gtk apps use the default kde fonts etc in apt-get ????
<Ep|phany> crimsun : should i paste it to pastebin
<crimsun> blunted: now use a mixer to unmute and adjust the volumes
<_jason> anyone know of a program that can emulate mouse buttons?  (analog of xvkbd for mouse buttons?)
<navarone> Epihany> the java package...not the unrar
<Travis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=385320
<crimsun> Travis: did you compile any modules yourself?
<Ep|phany> whats the url for paste bin
<Ep|phany> nvm
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Travis> crimsun nope
<kinkoblast> Help! How do I make an iso from a cd?
<Ep|phany> crimsun: here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4844
<crimsun> Ep|phany: well that's the reason. You don't have the proper multiverse archive enabled.
<crimsun> Ep|phany: you need to enable the multiverse archive for breezy, not breezy-backports
<Ep|phany> so how do i do thagt
<Sanne> kinkoblast: if your cdrom device is /dev/cdrom, do:  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cdimage.iso
<crimsun> Ep|phany: System> Administration> Synaptic Package Manager> Settings> Repositories> Add> Non-free (Multiverse)
<blunted> it still aint playing
<crimsun> blunted: muted or hangs?
<blunted> i guess muted
<blunted> but i turned all the things all the way up
<crimsun> blunted: paste the output from ''amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bluefox83> am so glad i opted for the cheap soundblaster card and not the higher-up one >.>
<crimsun> the "higher-up one" is actually very crippled
<Ep|phany> it worked
<crimsun> and I do mean -crippled-
<Ep|phany> thanks crimmsun
<crimsun> Ep|phany: np
<simonvallore> Help what ftp should i use for ubuntu pure doesnt wanna work
<trkorecky> The default screensavers that come with Ubuntu, do they have steep system requirements?  I can't seem to get them to run at more than 5 FPS, but my computer does suck, so I'm not sure what to think.
<blunted> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4845
<simonvallore> they lock my comp up lol
<johnny> hi
<johnny> my friends ubuntu box is severly broken.. bad dist-upgrade
<johnny> anybody else seen that?
<simonvallore> whats a good fps for linux
<sethmahoney> Upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<johnny> yeah
<johnny> simonvallore, unreal, quake4, americas army, etc..
<J_P> hi all
<sethmahoney> Its happened.  If you burn a breezy disc and just do a clean install, things should look better
<johnny> i only have ssh access to it
<ubuntu_noob> i tried using apt-get to install gstreamer0.8-mad, and having no luck.  i take it that's not the way to get it, or it goes by a new name?
<johnny> the keyboard i have doesnt' work
<simonvallore> johnny,  any others ? aa has shitty linux graphics
<blunted> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4845
<johnny> i don't know
<johnny> i don't play games
<johnny> except warcraft 3
<johnny> which i play in wine
<Ep|phany> do i need a special divx codec i dont get any sound on divxs atm?
<nalioth> Ep|phany: got w32codecs onboard?
<hybrid> is the GIJ in breezy installed by defualt?
<nalioth> hybrid: it is not
<itrebal> on the live-cd how can i go root?
<ubuntu_noob> johnny: got wc3 to work on wine eh?
<nalioth> hybrid: why are you in here causing trouble?
<nalioth> itrebal: use "sudo"
<hybrid> is the package name gij?
<johnny> yeah.. in gentoo
<itrebal> nalioth: i can't
<crimsun> blunted: you need to mute 'SPDIF Out'
<johnny> i use gentoo for my desktop
<hybrid> nalioth: me damn girlfriend need damn java
<johnny> but i install ubuntu for friends
<itrebal> if i could get root it would be a lot beter
<nalioth> itrebal: "sudo -i"
<trkorecky> I noticed that after actually installing drivers for my video card, I can run screensavers
<Ep|phany> is there a bandwith monitor i can dl to see how fast im dling?
<sethmahoney> hybrid: Why don't you just install java with automatix?
<ubuntu_noob> johnny: *nod*  sounds cool.  know if there's any hope for some of the silly mmorpgs out there?
<JayLv99> hybrid - get a new girlfriend who doesn't care about java
<trkorecky> Ep|phany: You could always go to http://www.testmy.net and use the online tests
<Ep|phany> k
<hybrid> sethmahoney: what us automatix
<Ep|phany> because im dling with usenet using klibido and it doesnt show my dl speed
<johnny> i heard wold of warcraft works.. but not sure if that requires cedega or not
<fredforfaen> i wanna play doom3 and quake 4 , what nvidia videocard should i go for?
<blunted> crimsun, i did that
<johnny> fredforfaen, the newest and most expensive one you can afford
<nalioth> hybrid: dont do it.
<simonvallore> How do i install the java runtimes on my linux
<fredforfaen> heh johnny
<cralost> hi guys
<watnu> lo
<cralost> i have a misterious problem
<johnny> almost all of them work in linux
<ubuntu_noob> johnny: *writes down cedega and gentoo*  i'd like to run eq2.  prolly just a pipe dream.
<cralost> with my soundcard
<crimsun> blunted: ...and?
<sig> anyone know why after I use the "play" command it makes a scratch noise at the end of every file?
<cralost> i can play sounds but i cant record nothing
<simonvallore> dontwork.c~  jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin   how do i install this
<blunted> it still dont work
<ThePredator> how do I open a 'run' file?
<simonvallore> jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin   how do i install this
<johnny> simonvallore, there are debs either in multiverse
<ubuntu_noob> crimsun:  you mentioned earlier getting gstreamer0.8-mad, i tried doing that with apt-get and failed, can you tell me how i should go about it?
<johnny> or on another apt repo
<ajmitch_> '17
<psusi> ThePredator, make it executable and run it
<simonvallore> johnny what do i need to look for
<johnny> argh.. too many dependencies
<ThePredator> t.hat makes sense, thanks
<sethmahoney> Simon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=automatix
<johnny> there is a bot here
<paxmaster> chmod +x jre* ; ./jre*
<johnny> that tells people
<johnny> where certain things are.. i just don't know how to query it
<johnny> hmm..i really would like to not have to do a full install
<johnny> again
<kreatine> has anyone had a problem where you get a message hda time out...?
<thewayofzen> Is anyone aware of a way to split  AVI files in Ubuntu
<kreatine> i left the system on its own for a while i come back no go, a message about a time out hda not ready...
<johnny> i'm trying to work out the deps.. but some of them seem circular
<johnny> not sure how to resolve that without breaking anything
<slide> wtf, when i run quake3 and connect to a ra3 server i get this, Version mismatch C-999.-999-999/S1.76 anyone got any ideas?
<johnny> slide, this might be the wrong room for help with that specific of a problem
<crimsun> ubuntu_noob: enable the universe repository and install it
<crimsun> blunted: start by muting everything
<slide> Yea, i thought id try here, all other specific chans are dead heh
<ubuntu_noob> crimsun: ok, i'll try there.
<hybrid> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<crimsun> blunted: the ones you'll want to unmute are 'AC97 in', 'SRC out', and 'i2s mixer out'
<simonvallore> how do i setup pure-ftpd once installed
<pupil> I need direct X to play some games I have with wine, anyone know which direct X I use,. and do I also need to install graphics drivers etc?
<kreatine> has anyone in here setup a printer share under samba, i'm wondering how the windows machines will see and acquire a driver for it
<pupil>  /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<johnny> kreatine, there are tons of howtos
<johnny> pupil, you need either wine or cedega
<bimberi> kreatine: wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<paxmaster> where could I download win32 codec
<sethmahoney> pax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=automatix
<bimberi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<kreatine> bimberi the recepie for success :) thanks
<bimberi> kreatine: np :)
<nalioth> !tell paxmaster about w32codecs
<paxmaster> thx
<blunted> where are u getting those names from?
<blunted> 'AC97 in', 'SRC out', and 'i2s mixer out' ??/
<psusi> what causes ls to show a directory on a green background?
<crimsun> blunted: from your amixer output, of course
<pupil> johnny, I have wine,. but I need to use direct X for my games,. umm,. do I simply install direct x,. and do I need  a paticular version,. cause theres win98 2k, and xp
<blunted> how do i make it show those
<blunted> er
<blunted> change those
<pupil> johnny, so which one?
<crimsun> blunted: amixer sset 'AC97 in' on
<crimsun> blunted: (for instance)
<paxmaster> i have to ask why it call evil
<simonvallore> HOW CAN I RUN PURE ADMIN AS ROOT
<CarlFK> hoary box: "svnlook: error: environment variable LANG is en_GB.UTF-8" - anyone got a clue how I fix that?
<ubuntu_noob> with all caps
<nalioth> ubotu: tell simonvallore about root
<paxmaster> bad idea
<nalioth> simonvallore: read what ubotu just sent you please (and save the caps for blind people)
<paxmaster> a very bad idea
<simonvallore> heh
<simonvallore> well if i write noromal id never get answered
<simonvallore> if i write in caps they say wiki
<CarlFK> simonvallore: what is your password? ;)
<ubuntu_noob> pushaw.
<simonvallore> pht3d
<nalioth> simonvallore: sure you would. all the caps do is say "i'm lame and want to be noticed by ops"
<cralost> that is my sound configuration: http://img499.imageshack.us/img499/333/shotsound4ay.jpg
<simonvallore> how do i run pure ftpd as root
<crimsun> I don't think the ops take too kindly to all caps.
<CarlFK> Ill set up your root account all hunky dory ;)
<crimsun> cralost: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<blunted> crimsun, dude its still not working
<johnny> wine and cedega both include their own directx support
<cralost> crimsun, ok
<johnny> you don't have to install anything
<kreatine> this darn printer iznt supported :(
<johnny> if it doesn't work.. try cedega
<johnny> kreatine, sometimes printers aren't supported with their own drivers..
<johnny> but work with gimp-print
<simonvallore> how do i run pure ftpd as root
<crimsun> blunted: ok, unmute everything that doesn't have SPDIF in its label
<simonvallore> how do i run pure ftpd amin i mean as root
<ecobuntu> hi
<crimsun> blunted: otherwise you'll need to install a newer ALSA driver version.
<CarlFK> simonvallore: it shoudl be in the pure ftpd docs
<cralost> crimsun, how i changue the value un alsamixer?
<lJlolel> how do i write on pdfs?
<crimsun> cralost: press 'm'
<crimsun> cralost: or just type what I gave you into a Terminal
<paxmaster> is there a way to see deb file
<crimsun> paxmaster: clarify, please?
<paxmaster> can I open a deb to it content, \
<paxmaster> without installing it
<CarlFK> lJlolel: basically, you don't - pdf's are not meant to be edited
<johnny> uggh .. x-window-system-core: Depends: libgl1-mesa but it is not installed
<ecobuntu> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<lJlolel> adobe acrobat can !?, i'll gimp it
<kreatine> well either way i'm screwed (for the multi-function devices, this package
<kreatine> supports only the printer function).
<cralost> crimsun, the problem persist
<johnny> yeah.. that's definitely a problem
<bimberi> paxmaster: dpkg -c file.deb
<intelikey> pdf2html ?
<cralost> i only get a silence
<crimsun> cralost: is this a fresh Breezy install or a dist-upgrade from {Warty,Hoary}?
<paxmaster> thx bimberi will try that
<cralost> is a fresh breezy install
<aaronf0> how do you mount a drive user-readable
<crimsun> cralost: has sound ever worked?
<crimsun> aaronf0: NTFS?
<xxvii> i'm having some internet related problems. 1. i can't play internet radio (streaming audio).. 2. i can't connect to any peers or seeds on any torrent client.. can anyone help me or have any suggestions?
<kreatine> 0222
<kreatine> should do the trick :)
<intelikey> aaronf0 fs type ?
<crimsun> aaronf0: if NTFS, pass umask=022 to mount and/or put it in /etc/fstab
<johnny> anybody know about the deps of the base system?
<aaronf0> ahh, thanks
<crimsun> johnny: ''apt-cache depends ubuntu-base''?
<cralost> crimsun, when i  installed my breezy the sound record work fine
<aaronf0> crimsun: and where do i put that?
<aaronf0> the options area>
<johnny> well. not just that..
<crimsun> aaronf0: yes
<johnny> i have a conflict between gl implementations
* intelikey notes that it is sad when one can assume all fs questions to be 'ntfs' .....
<crimsun> cralost: ok, then this should be simple. In a Terminal, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<crimsun> cralost: (presuming you use the snd-intel8x0 module)
<ThePredator> when trying to start up wolfenstein:et what does "Received signal 11, exiting..." mean?
<n0dl> Does anyone here know how to use squirrel mail?
<xxvii> anyone please?
<kreatine> ok regular ftp or VERY SECURE ftp? :)
<xxvii> i'm having some internet related problems. 1. i can't play internet radio (streaming audio).. 2. i can't connect to any peers or seeds on any torrent client.. can anyone help me or have any suggestions?
<egon_spengler> xxvii: Possibility of firewall?
<sethmahoney> 2. def sounds like firewall issues
<xxvii> egon_spengler, i havent installed a firewall.. does 5.10 automatically have a firewall?
<cralost> iuh
<cralost> nice
<egon_spengler> xxvii: Router firewall?
<cralost> crimsun, ls: /dev/dsp: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<crimsun> cralost: not a problem. Did you do as I asked?
<johnny> libmesa-gl: Conflicts: libgl1
<xxvii> egon_spengler, no.. i didnt have this problem on windows, and i havent switched routers
<cralost> crimsun, yup
<paxmaster> bimberi: that what was looking for thx man
<Xcerca_> is there a better movie player than totem ?
<Xcerca_> what do you guys use ?
<ThePredator> xine
<_jason> Xcerca_, try mplayer
<johnny> should i remoe libmesa-gl ?
<johnny> remove *
<_jason> Xcerca_, or totem-xine
<xxvii> Xcerca_, i like VLC more than xine
<paxmaster> gxine or mplayer
<crimsun> cralost: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Xcerca_> do they come with codecs for avi/wmv/mpg and the like ?
<pld3> is there something
<benkong2> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<pld3> i can install windows media player with
<pld3> so i can view video online through ubuntu?
<cralost> crimsun, 0 snd_intel8x0
<paxmaster> also is there a to down a deb file by apt-get
<paxmaster> download *
<ecobuntu> craslost: alsaconf?
<crimsun> cralost: ok, and did you unmute Master and PCM?
<intelikey> ubotu tell pld3 about enter
<paxmaster> not to install it
<pld3> sorry :x
<crimsun> ecobuntu: (we don't ship alsaconf)
<redondos> Xcerca_: try gmplayer (mplayer), kaffeine (xine, gstreamer), gxine (xine), xfmedia (xine). overall I prefer mplayer.
<pld3> okay, i want to be able to play media files but its saying im missing a plugin.. is there anything i can install to fix this?
<xxvii> !torrent
<ubotu> xxvii: No idea
<ecobuntu> crimsun: really?  how do you ship alsa without alsaconf?
<redondos>  Xcerca_: see the wiki for installing w32 codecs
<xxvii> !bittorrent
<ubotu> well, bittorrent is at <reply> The BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<watnu> ubuntu at ircnet sucks heavily; dont join there
<crimsun> ecobuntu: simple. We just don't put it in the generated alsa-utils deb.
<cralost> crimsun, yes
<ecobuntu> crimsun: is there a program similar to alsaconf?
<crimsun> cralost: does aplay work?
<watnu> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<crimsun> ecobuntu: not yet.
<evoen> is there a url that lists new sources for package management?  Im getting errors that Synaptic cant connect to certian ftp servers
<ecobuntu> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<cralost> crimsun, no
<aaronf0> if you install mplayer can you watch wmvs?
<crimsun> ecobuntu: in many cases udev+hotplug handle it
<Xcerca_> w32 codecs ?    ok,  thanks
<aaronf0> out of box
<ecobuntu> crimsun: are you running dapper?  i've enjoyed playing with gdebi
<ecobuntu> yeah
<ecobuntu> crimsun: it does for me
<paxmaster> how could I apt-get a file just to download (not to install)
<_jason> aaronf0, you need w32codecs as well
<crimsun> ecobuntu: yes, I use Dapper.
<aaronf0> how do you pretend install something?
<cralost> there is not /dev/dsp
<ecobuntu> crimsun: flight 1 isn't too different from breezy yet, eh?
<aaronf0> the equivelant of an emerge -pv mplayer?
<pld3> intelikey, may I shoot you a private msg pls?
<crimsun> ecobuntu: not really.
<redondos> paxmaster: -d
<Xcerca_> redondos where can i get mplayer ?
<watnu> yawnz
<intelikey> yes
<pld3> I dont think you understand what I need
<crimsun> aaronf0: apt-get -s install [...] 
<aaronf0> ok
<pld3> thanks bud.
<aaronf0> crimsun: what is mplayer called on ubuntu?
<redondos> Xcerca_: universe repository, I believe.
<redondos> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<paxmaster> thx redondos will try that
<aaronf0> next time i will voncer my friends to irc before linux... :-(
<redondos> aaronf0: mplayer is mplayer.
<aaronf0> *convert
<cralost> crimsun, there is not the /dev/dsp file and i cant play
<aaronf0> hrm, he says its getting not founds
<redondos> paxmaster: np.
<crimsun> aaronf0: mplayer-$arch
<neoplasticity> anyone here installed ubuntu on an old imac?
<watnu> !audacity
<ubotu> Wish i knew, watnu
<watnu> hehe
<crimsun> !info mplayer-k7
<ubotu> mplayer-k7: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<aaronf0> do you need to update the mirror thing after a new install?
<aaronf0> apd-get update?
<crimsun> generally, no
<aaronf0> *apt-get
<pld3> intelikey, i messaged you, no reply though
<neoplasticity> guess not....
<crimsun> you need to update if you add or remove repositories, though
<redondos> aaronf0: you do after adding a repository. and you probably will do that after an install.
<benkong2> if I plug in my linksys wpc54G card and then do an lspci it shows in the output. does that mean it will work for wireless?
<aaronf0> redondos: i meant after a fresh install on harddrive
<ubuntu_noob> crimsun: thanks for your help again.  i know i asked you ages ago about gestreamer, but i just got it all working now.  thanks.
<redondos> benkong2: no it doesn't.
<crimsun> benkong2: generally, yes.
<intelikey> pld3 "hey" is not much to reply to.
<crimsun> ubuntu_noob: np
<redondos> haha sorry crimsun
<benkong2> whoa!!! talk about conflicting views
<redondos> but it doesn't mean it'll work...
<cralost> crimsun, i must reboot the machine?
<Xcerca_> do you NEED backports ?
<pld3> heh
<Xcerca_> or is that really just an options....
<redondos> aaronf0: well, you probably will update the database anyway, so it's not a bad idea.
<n0dl> does anyone know any email that is text-only browser frinedly?
<crimsun> Xcerca_: it's best to avoid backports, but they're certainly an option.
<benkong2> crimsun; redondos; where can I go for info?
<Xcerca_> thx
<redondos> n0dl: like mutt?
<n0dl> i mean web-based email that doesnt use java?
<crimsun> benkong2: google.
<n0dl> mutt?
<benkong2> k
<redondos> benkong2: exactly.
<watnu> pine?
<crimsun> cralost: no
<Xcerca_> n0dl    you always ask some weird freakin questions....   :)
<cralost> ok
<redondos> benkong2: you can probably run it using ndiswrapper, but maybe there's a native driver for your chipset.
<ecobuntu> crimsun: is there a website where the projected dapper releases are listed
<crimsun> cralost: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<crimsun> ecobuntu: come again?
<redondos> benkong2: find out what chipset it uses (!google cardname+chipset) then google for chipset+linux
<watnu> yawnz
<cralost> crimsun, 0: SigmaTel STAC9750,51
<redondos> n0dl: no, mutt is a console mail client.
<pld3> okay
<crimsun> cralost: sec.
<ecobuntu> crimsun: is there a website that shows a 'roadmap' for the dapper releases (i.e. flight 1 flight 2 flight 3...RC1 RC2....Official Dapper release)
<pld3> for example can someone go to: http://www.wwe.com/content/media/video/494698/1025178/1231106/25lpfexclusive
<watnu> !mutt
<ubotu> watnu: What?
<pld3> im getting an error when trying to watch a video on line (windows media player)
<pld3> what do I install to fix that?
<watnu> ok
<redondos> n0dl: (/me is guessing that when you said java you meant javascript) web-based e-mail services without AJAX? hrm... www.hotpop.com, www.softhome.net. they suck, but no javascript there.
<redondos> pld3: w32codecs
<intelikey> !info mutt
<ubotu> mutt: (Text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading), section mail, is optional. Version: 1.5.9-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 663 kB, Installed size: 3764 kB
<foampeac1> what will make windows users depart completely from microsoft
<pld3> w32codecs?
<pld3> do I just install that or something?
<redondos> foampeac1: god.
<redondos> pld3: pay attention to this:
<redondos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<foampeac1> redondos: will pray
<pld3> is there a way to install from apt-get?
<paxmaster> i have a very intersting question, please hear me out, is there a way to see split file
<sethmahoney> pld3: No, but you can use automatix
<redondos> pld3: apt-get install w32codecs
<paxmaster> the content
<redondos> paxmaster: what?
<pld3> Package w32codecs is not available
<foampeac1> linux could have so much more. people shoudl just pour it all into ubuntu
<crimsun> ecobuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<crimsun> cralost: I'm checking something.
<pld3> redondos, that doesnt work....
<sethmahoney> pld3: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=2613078
<simonvallore> How do i play these games i instyall like 3d chess there isnt a icon for it
<paxmaster> see i did a tar backup but the file was too big to firt in a dvd so i split the file in to 4200000000, soi want to extract the spilt file
<foampeac1> money goes here > ubuntu
<intelikey> pld3 what see ubotu said
<ubuntu_noob> i got an easy one:  what's the keyboard command to terminal?
<foampeac1> insert coin > ubuntu
<cralost> crimsun, ok, (thnx)
<nerve> hey guys, how would i install gnome if i had just done a base install?
<crimsun> cralost: is this a laptop? if so, what make & model?
<nerve> i have tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BROKEN_LADDER> where is the file typo associations settings program in ubunt?!
<redondos> foampeac1: hehe yeah, but there are other distributions as well, you know?
<isaio> How do I tell ubuntu live (ppc edition) what resolution to boot at?
<nerve> but i don't have that much room on my drive (temporary linux install)
<_jason> BROKEN_LADDER, you can right click on a file and go to properties
<foampeac1> redondos: ya but people need to focus on one for a while for the take over...then all other will follow
<redondos> paxmaster: how did you split it?
<intelikey> paxmaster i ya yia  you may have to put it back togather before you can extratc it.
<redondos> foampeac1: I don't agree, but ok.
<isaio> How do I tell ubuntu live (ppc edition) what resolution to boot at?
<foampeac1> redondos: then what is the answer
<xxvii> ok.. got torrent working.. can anyone help me with getting internet radio to work?
<pld3> sethmahoney, may I msg you?
<durt> answer to what foampeac1?
<redondos> foampeac1: I don't know. There are discrepancies here. It is a well-discussed subject that you can read about on many, many articles/mailing lists.
<redondos> xxvii: just use amaroK.
<cralost> crimsun, it's a desktop computer, a celeron 1.7 MB, intel motherboard (i8x0), 512 MB RAM, packard bell (i-media model, a latinoamerican model) (i'm from chile)
<xxvii> redondos, where can i get that? apt-get?
<Orborde> Is there any way to disconnect, say, an Xfce session and resume it later on another machine, a la screen -r ?
<sethmahoney> pld3: sure
<redondos> xxvii: yes. it is an audio playing application.
<paxmaster> is there a better way to split it
<intelikey> isaio did you hit [F1]  for help at boot time ?
<paxmaster> is *
<Xcerca_> i have an AMD 64, and can't install the w32 codecs,  do i have any options ?
<xxvii> redondos, thanks, i'll try it
<redondos> np, xxvii
<ecobuntu> ok so like every 2 weeks there will be a new cd image released
<redondos> paxmaster: how did you split it in the first place?
<Xcerca_> does anyone in here have an amd64 ?
<redondos> Xcerca_: Don't really know crap about ubuntu on k8.
<paxmaster> well first i made a tar file and then the split command
<ecobuntu> what's k8?  a processor?
<Xcerca_> thats ok,  i'll check the forums...
<redondos> ecobuntu: new line of amd cpus
<ecobuntu> ok
<J_P> ecobuntu: yes is the amd 64 bits
<cralost> crimsun, the support of this sound card is very  problematic (just since hoary i can play sound with multiple aplications)
<ecobuntu> i want to get an amd after my laptop kicks the bucket
<ecobuntu> i hear they're pretty sweet
<BROKEN_LADDER> _jason how does right-clicking on properties help me to erase all the listings of different programs?
<Xcerca_> i'm using ubuntu for amd64 so i think i should find somthing....
<paxmaster> split 4200000000 file, so it created a xxa xxb '
<crimsun> cralost: please paste the output from lspci -nv onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<paxmaster> *
<paxmaster> etc
<BROKEN_LADDER> _jason ahh..i see
<Orborde> Xcerca_: No, you cannot install w32codecs directly.
<_jason> Xcerca_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<vrub> hi
<vrub> how do you edit the grub boot file ?
<Xcerca_> thx guys
<vrub> in console ?
<redondos> paxmaster: concatenate it.
<vrub> anyone know ? :(
<Orborde> Xcerca_: There is a long answer as to why, but I doubt you care that much. In order to use w32codecs, you need to get a 32-bit environment. You can do this by either installing Ubuntu 32bit or searching wiki.ubuntu.com for "chroot" and setting up a 32bit chroot.
<cralost> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4847
<redondos> vrub: there are many editors out there.
<foampeac1> what is this? http://www.ubuntu.com/include/ubuntu-5.10-winfoss.jpg
<simonvallore> Could someone help me with my pure ftpd
<vrub> i mean what is the name of it redondos like i dont remember the name
<foampeac1> anyone use the stumbleupon firefox extension?
<Orborde> vrub: sudo gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst ?
<intelikey> vrub 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst '   or something like that.
<vrub> ty
<redondos> vrub: if you don't feel comfortable using vim/emacs, then use nano. so: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Orborde> vrub: Or pico. Or emacs
<redondos> paxmaster: did you manage to do it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ah hem
<BROKEN_LADDER> nano
<redondos> paxmaster: just `cat file1 file2 > resultingfile'
<ecobuntu> crimsun: is the 2.6.15 kernel in dapper repositories?
<crimsun> cralost: you can try installing build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and gcc-3.4. Then download alsa-driver 1.0.10 from http://www.alsa-project.org
<crimsun> ecobuntu: yes
<foampeac1> the firefox stumbleupon extension ROCKS
<intelikey> pico is nano      or is it  nano is pico  ???????
<ecobuntu> crimsun: how come i can apt-cache search it
<redondos> Orborde: nano is pico's evolution. it's one or the other :)
<ecobuntu> crimsun: i ment can't find it
<intelikey> well one is a symlink to the other
<crimsun> ecobuntu: ecobuntu apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.15-3-686
<Orborde> Is there any way to disconnect, say, an Xfce session and resume it later on another machine, a la screen -r ?
<ecobuntu> crimsun: policy?
* sapo is back (gone 49:06:50)
<crimsun> ecobuntu: yes.
<ecobuntu> crimsun: unable to locate
<cralost> ok
<cralost> i'm gonna test
<cralost> thnx
<Xcerca_> Orborde are you using ubuntu 64 ?
<Orborde> Xcerca_: Yes
<Xcerca_>  but I doubt you care that much....      don't prejudge
<kirk> can anyone give me a hand ?
<kirk> im a ubuntu newb =\
<_jason> kirk just ask
<ecobuntu> kirk: whats your question
<Orborde> Xcerca_: ?
<simonvallore> kirk pm me maybe i can help
<foampeac1> does the ubuntu live cd look like this? http://www.ubuntu.com/include/ubuntu-5.10-winfoss.jpg
<ecobuntu> crimsun: do you see it if you run apt-cache search linux-image
<crimsun> ecobuntu: yes
<_jason> foampeac1, when you run it on windows
<ecobuntu> crimsun: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> ecobuntu: it's a standard dapper sources.list
<_jason> foampeac1, it let's you install some oss for windows
<Orborde> Xcerca_: Sorry if I sounded like a jerk. The reason you can't use w32codecs in 64bit Ubuntu directly is that you're set up with 64bit libraries, which 32bit programs cannot link into.
<ecobuntu> crimsun: well i don't have it in my repositories
<kirk> well i just formatted....and installed ubuntu... i plan to install winblows as well for some necessary school apps........ I formatted my 80gb hard drive and made 2 10gb partitions ( win/lin ) .... i want to be able to access the remaining 60gb from both .... but havent the most remote clue how..
<foampeac1> are ther screenshots of the livecd?
<ecobuntu> crimsun: i just see 2.6.12
<Xcerca_> thx,  i figured that....
<Orborde> kirk: Set it up as a FAT32 filesystem.
<crimsun> ecobuntu: do you even have dapper in your sources.list?
<Xcerca_> if i installed totem-xine from synaptic,  how do i creatie a link to it ?
<kirk> can i do that while after ubuntu is installed?
<ecobuntu> crimsun: yup..i'm running flight 1 on a secondary partition
<Xcerca_> n/m
<redondos> kirk: create a VFAT (FAT32) partition on it. that way both OSes will be able to read/write to it.
<Xcerca_> the command is just xine ...
<_jason> foampeac1, do you just want to see what ubuntu looks like?
<redondos> kirk: how? well, you should use QTParted.
<RadSurfer> we have 16/32 bit thunking... I can just see us using 32/64 bit thunking techniques
<crimsun> ecobuntu: do you have the main archive enabled?
<Orborde> Xcerca_: I believe it simply overwrites totem with totem-xine.
<crimsun> RadSurfer: thunking is not the appropriate term
<crimsun> RadSurfer: we're working on biarch support for Dapper
<kirk> ok.... mind if i pm you and get a wee bit of step-by-step ? :P
<ecobuntu> crimsun: yeah
<redondos> I don't have the time, sorry.
<crimsun> ecobuntu: then you should see it with ''apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.15-3-686''
<ecobuntu> crimsun: ok..it's cause i had us.archive...not just archive
<redondos> there are docs everywhere. maybe google a bit.
<foampeac1> _jason: no i just wonder if it is much different then the install disc
<diana> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/lV2oPb27.html <--- This is my /etc/network/interfaces file... I have my /etc/network/interfaces setup to use eth0 first...then if that fails use ath0...But eth0 takes so long ot realize the cat5e isn't plugged in...it wastes a long time in my boot up process...Is there a way to make interfaces realize that the cable isn't plugged in faster? Can I put like a timer on the amount of time it can try and get eth0 t
<Phuzion> Alright, something is up with my machine...
<_jason> foampeac1, no it looks the same... at least in hoary it did.  I'd imagine it's the same story for breezy
<RadSurfer> I'm sure we'll be hearing more about adapting 32 to 64
<God> Okay so, I'm trying to install OpenGL
<Phuzion> I try to log into it through PuTTY, and it "unexpectedly closes the connection"
<God> and it says /bin/csh doesn't exist. It doesn't. Do I need it? If so, how do I get it?
<ecobuntu> crimsun: i delete all the of the 'us' from my repositories and now i can see things...and i am getting updates when before i didn't
<intelikey> kirk as if you didn't get enough ideas the cli option would be to use fdisk/cfdisk /dev/hd? to make a fat32 partition and use mkfs.vfat /dev/hd?# to format it.
<Orborde> Phuzion: You have openssh set up on the machine, right?
<MrFarts> what's the standard location for exported NFS volumes under linux ?
<Phuzion> Orborde, I've been able to log into it for weeks.
<Orborde> Phuzion: Well, hmm..that is odd. Changed any configs on the thing lately?
<Phuzion> Not that I can think of...
<Orborde> Phuzion: My usual overkill method is to fire up ethereal and watch what's actually going on over the network.
<Orborde> Phuzion: Can you ping it?
<redondos> Phuzion: restart the demon.
<Phuzion> Pings fine.
<Phuzion> Alright, what's the command for restarting openssh?
<Phuzion> openssh -restart ?
<redondos> /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Phuzion> Alright, thanks.
<redondos> np.
<intelikey> ssh or sshd ?
<redondos> why is this system using OpenBSD sshd? darn!
<ecobuntu> i wish i had a HP printer
<redondos> here, it's just ssh.
<God> Is anyone going to help God?
<redondos> but who knows.. ubuntu is a little weird with the names
<blanky> guys, you know how when you right click and do create new file > it says no templates instsalled yet? how can I install a template, so it says something like 'create new Xml file' or osmething
<God> intelikey ssh works for me.
<Orborde> Phuzion: sudo killall -HUP sshd might do it, too.
<Phuzion> Hey, would restarting the machine work?
<Phuzion> Because I don't have a monitor hooked to it right now...
<Phuzion> And I don't wanna drag my huge ass CRT upstairs.
<MrFarts> Phuzion, wuss :)
<redondos> Phuzion: you could try that... if it's a matter of restarting the daemon, then yeah.
<Phuzion> Alright
<intelikey> !oo.templates
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MSTemplatesInOpenOffice
<redondos> blanky: that's pretty much a GNOME question. Could try #gnome
<blanky> they dont answer me :(
<blanky> intelikey: i dont mean OO templates...
<blanky> :(
<blanky> like, if you right click on your desktop, create new file
<blanky> it only has empty file
<redondos> I know what you mean.
<redondos> I wouldn't use that feature, so no idea.
<intelikey> i don't use gnome.....
<Phuzion> MrFarts, I don't want to get my CRT out because it's sitting on top of a 6' tall shelf...
<Phuzion> And it's a 19" CRT that weights nearly a ton.
<MrFarts> Phuzion, weaking :)
<blanky> Please help me :'(
<MrFarts> weakling :)
<blanky> I feel like...incomplete...I feel like cutting myself :'(
<Phuzion> MrFarts:  I'm just lazy.
<blanky> </emo>
<Phuzion> :)
<MrFarts> Phuzion, 19" crt can't weigh more than 75 lbs or so
<Phuzion> MrFarts:  It's on top of a 6' shelf.
<Siph0n> so whose installed unreal tournament 2004 on ubuntu? :)
<MrFarts> Phuzion, so get a chair :)
<redondos> Siph0n: I have.
<Phuzion> MrFarts:  Plus, If anything, I'd just disconnect the LCD that I'm using right now...
<blanky> hey guys, is samba already installed on ubuntu? if so what's the name of the package?
<MrFarts> Phuzion, that'll work too :)
<MrFarts> can you recommend a good, cheap 19" lcd btw
<Siph0n> rendondos: know of a website that gives instructions how to? :) i tryed on my lab computer and it doesnt work now :)
<MrFarts> mostly for text
<MrFarts> i don't do "gaming"
<Phuzion> I dunno.
<durt> ls
<Phuzion> My mom bought this monitor...
<durt> whoops
<Phuzion> Oh, and the mahcine works now, thanks for the help.
<paxmaster> redondos: I have 14 split file, it a pain in the butt to undo everythink to restore one single file
<intelikey> !info samba
<blanky> cafuego: are you present?
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2332 kB, Installed size: 5928 kB
<redondos> blanky: I don't know if it's by default, but try `sudo apt-get install samba'
<redondos> Siph0n: I just did what the official site said. http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<blanky> redondos: thanks
<redondos> np, blanky
<Siph0n> redondos, awesoem thanx :)
<blanky> redondos: this will allow me to connect to my windows network, correct?
<redondos> Siph0n: yw.
<polpak> Anyone have any experience installing grub onto a CD? I'd like to be able to leave the windows boot loader intact on this computer, but still have a linux install I can boot to from CD.
<redondos> blanky: no this will allow your windows network to connect to your ubuntu machine.
<redondos> paxmaster: what are you trying to say?
<kirk> someone mind walking me through some partition help ? :P
<blanky> redondos: ah okay, I thought it was the other way around.
<Siph0n> redondos: that will work for UT2k4 also? cause it says quake 4?
<MachineScrew> kirk, what do ya need
<redondos> polpak: almost any liveCD lets you specify where to boot from. you could use ubuntu live
<blanky> Guys, whats the best way to host a printer for a windows network
<psychocat> woohoo for xchat 2.6.0
<Phuzion> blanky:  Samba
<redondos> blanky: you probably already have a driver for that. try `mount //server/share /mnt/location -t cifs'
<redondos> blanky: that'd be samba+cups
<paxmaster> is there a better solution to split file and extract one file instead doing the whole that thing to extract one file
<polpak> redondos, I'm not sure I understand. I want to install Ubunto into another partition, but not install grub. Then use a CD to boot into that installation. I don't want to use a live CD.. (not enough ram to make it work well)
<redondos> psychocat: already there? yay
<redondos> paxmaster: I don't understand you, sorry.l
<xxvii> hey, what's the command to close down the gnome sound program that starts when gnome starts?
<kirk> nachine , check pm
<ecobuntu> crimsun: my splashscreen is all f-ed up with the 2.6.15-686 kernel...has this bug been reported?
<gleesond> can anyone tell me where the automount configuration files are?
<kirk> *machine
<paxmaster> ok
<MachineScrew> kirk no pm yet
<intelikey> redondos paxmaster is asking if there is a way to extract one file form a multi disk archive
<ClayG> My dvd burner blinks when i burn using certain applications
<redondos> polpak: I'm not suggesting that you boot the liveCD. Only use it for booting your ubuntu installation. I can't quite remember the command to do so, but pressing F1 when Grub appears you'll see some tips. It's something like `boot /dev/hdb1', for instance.
<ClayG> to burner, has anyone else experienced this?
<polpak> redondos, ok, thanks I'll take alook
<redondos> gleesond: `sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<polpak> redondos, err a look rather
<redondos> intelikey: ohh... what type of archive is it, paxmaster?
<ClayG> redondos I came before the question was asked, was that a suggestion to get a computer that will not boot from the normal cd , to work?
<gleesond> ok thanks.
<redondos> ClayG: no clue.
<ClayG> What did you mean by the words " Only use it for booting your ubuntu installation"
<redondos> no, ClayG.
<ClayG> WHy wouldnt he use the reg cd to boot?
<redondos> it was a suggestion to boot an ubuntu installation without having to install LILO or GRUB.
<ClayG> ah ok
<ClayG> what is a fast burner for burning dvd iso's?
<redondos> but there's a tool that boots from floppy and lets you boot a cd from there.
<redondos> ClayG: k3b rocks.
<redondos> or... gnomebaker.
<ClayG> Using gnomebaker now, before i just right clicked and selected rigth to disk
<ClayG> the write do disk worked but took almost half an hour, in windows it's about 8 minutes
<ClayG> I'll have to try k3b nextr
<redondos> heh
<redondos> k3b is more powerful, but don't install it unless you already have some kde apps installed.
<ClayG> I have kde installed
<redondos> ok
<redondos> good
<trkorecky> Is there a way to increase boot time?  It's not to quick on this old machine
<redondos> trkorecky: yup
<redondos> trkorecky: it's called "New CPU" and "More RAM"
<redondos> :)
<trkorecky> redondos: Is that it?
<MrFarts> trkorecky, increase boot time ? :)
* intelikey thinks 'Is there a way to increase boot time?'  hmmm adding a long pause would do it.
<_jason> increasing is easy I think
<redondos> trkorecky: pretty much
<ClayG> I think he means decrease or increase the speed
<Varanger> hello
<trkorecky> Yeah, decrease time, increase speed.
<redondos> intelikey: haha
<MrFarts> trkorecky, how often do you boot ?
<trkorecky> Lack of sleep definately screws with a person
<ClayG> dont sniff OC
<Varanger> I have installed Breezy but I don't know how to install amule (sudo apt-get install amule)
<redondos> trkorecky: don't reboot so often. waste resources, they came to the world to be used. (just kidding)
<Varanger> is it included???
<MrFarts> Varanger, it's in the multiverse repository airc
<redondos> Varanger: have you already added some new repositories?
<trkorecky> So, other than new hardware, there isn't a way?
<Varanger> MrFarts: How can I add it ?
<Varanger> redondos: I haven't installed any repository
<MrFarts> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<redondos> trkorecky: well, you could stop some daemons from running... then configure your own minimalistic kernel. but that won't help much.
<ClayG> someone give him a source file
<redondos> Varanger: read:
<MrFarts> add in "multiverse'
<redondos> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, totally, How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<intelikey> trkorecky there isn't really much you can do to expedite the boot process,  but you should not need to boot more than one time per day at the very most.
<trkorecky> Alright, guess it's alright then.  Thanks!
<intelikey> this is not the micro-reboot os
<ClayG> Yeah I need a stripped down version of ubuntu, i love how i hear about people using it on old p-90's but everytime i put it or any other distro on anything shy of a 500 it barely moves
<ClayG> seems like XP runs faster , which is crazy
<intelikey> redondos you know the repos info node gives sources also ?
<redondos> It's good that developers and packagers come help, too. I saw crimsun tossing answers like mad a little earlier. That makes more people stay using ubuntu.
<redondos> infralite: oh
<redondos> didn't know that :|
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<redondos> ClayG: that can't be true. install xubuntu instead, see if it helps. in any case, any open source desktop environment / window manager will run faster than winblows xp.
<xxvii> can anyone tell me the name of the sound program that runs in the background of Gnome? i need to kill it
<blanky> I installed php, where is it located
<redondos> intelikey: thanks, will use it from now on :)
<redondos> xxvii:  esd
<crimsun> ecobuntu: yes, it's a known issue
<xxvii> redondos: yup, thanks
<ecobuntu> ok
<xxvii> redondos: couldnt remember
<ecobuntu> just don't want to file the same bug twicer
<ClayG> I have xubuntu but I can't get it to work
<intelikey> ClayG also not loading modules that there is no actual hardware helps on older boxes.    this one is a p1 133 mmx  :)
<redondos> np, xx
<ClayG> I mean the old computer the one i want to put it one wont read the cd on boot
<ClayG> the other one, is my GF's and she has since went back to xp
<ClayG> I need to get the program you were talking about that allows it to boot from floppy
<intelikey> ClayG google loadlin
<Phuzion> blanky:  php is loacted at /etc/php4 (or php5, if that's what you installed)
<blanky> thanks
<intelikey> or loadlin.exe
<redondos> ClayG: that's right
<harris> is there a good notepad type program out there?
<pztak> i'm having trouble with recompiling the vanilla kernel
<redondos> harris: try gedit and kate.
<redondos> pztak: bummer
<harris> thanks... redondos
<xxvii> redondos: hey, i'm having trouble with every media player i've used.. none of them will play internet radio >.<
<redondos> yw, harris
<ClayG> yeah my mplayer sucks balls
<redondos> xxvii: hrm, you probably don't have the necessary codecs.
<pztak> i get a fatal error when i try to use it about ext3 module.. even though i put it as 'Y'
<ClayG> so does totem, I want to slap totem
<redondos> ClayG: don't talk dirty about mplayer with me reading >:(
<ecobuntu> ClayG: what do you use?
<intelikey> with loadlin you can boot a dos floppy  and load any kernel + initrd that the dos system can access.   thus by copying the cd kernel and initrd to the windows partition you could boot it even without cdrom drivers loaded.
<ClayG> For what?
<Varanger> redondos: Do I need the breezy-backports ??
<redondos> no, Varanger.
<xxvii> redondos: which ones are needed for streaming audio? i've downloaded ones to play DVDs, avis, wmvs.. files like that.. nothing specifically for streaming audio though
<ClayG> I dont use anything, mplayer wont even work, wont work on webpages
<ClayG> and totem never works
<pppoe_dude> hi, what is the best filesystem to use on a usb thumb drive? ext2 and ext3 seem to constantly write to the drive
<intelikey> ibb
<ClayG> xine doesn't work either come to think of it, it will play a dvd but the video with be choppy
<redondos> xxvii: depends on the codec they used to encode the feed. try installing libogg
<xxvii> redondos: thanks
<ClayG> xxvii, dont know if this will help but do you have gstreamer?
<xxvii> ClayG: yup
<redondos> pppoe_dude: hrm... most people just use vfat for their usb drives
<pppoe_dude> redondos: i don't like vfat tho...
<MrFarts> pppoe_dude, what's wrong with vfat ?
<pppoe_dude> isnt that too microsoftish?
<mtnbkr_> hello... Can user settings be saved to USB drive etc when running ubuntu LIVE on PPC?
<MrFarts> pppoe_dude, i'd just use whatever works, honestly :)
<Kibou> your usb thumb drive will like it though
<redondos> pppoe_dude: then be happy and use ext2 :)
<pppoe_dude> what about minix?
<MrFarts> you don't need a sophisticated FS for a usb thumb drive
<xxvii> what are some other xwindows? like gnome and kde.. what's the others? can't remember the names
<pppoe_dude> MrFarts, i know, but i also dont like fat
<MrFarts> pppoe_dude, i think you should use QNX filesystem
<MrFarts> pppoe_dude, or perhaps System 7
<MrFarts> system 7 is probably what you really want
<redondos> xxvii: gnome and kde are desktop environments. another one is xfce.
<Varanger> redondos: I followed the instructions but I don't find the checkboxes for multiverse, just universe... should I add it manually ??
<xxvii> redondos: yea.. that's the one.. thanks again man. this is a refresher course for me.. havent used linux for a while, just reinstalled yesterday
<redondos> xxvii: those desktop environments make use of window managers: metacity, kwin and xfwm, respectively. some others are enlightenment, fluxbox, ratpoison, iceWM, there are many more...
<redondos> Varanger: yeah just add it. I haven't used synaptic for a while, but I guess you could just do that.
<redondos> Varanger: oh, better yet. edit the one you see.
<redondos> Varanger: When editing, you'll see a checkbox for Multiverse. Check it.
<pppoe_dude> what about UFS?
<pppoe_dude> no support on linux i guess... i just hate the probing every 10 seconds
<Varanger> redondos: There is no checkbox for multiverse, just universe
<Varanger> redondos: I'd better add it manually
<xxvii> alright, i'm out.. i'm sure i'll be back with more questions.. thanks redondos
<redondos> Varanger: all right.
<redondos> xxvii: you're welcome. night.
<ClayG> mine my dvd burner doesn't want to burn higher than 2x
<crimsun> Varanger: sure there is in System> Administration> Synaptic> Settings> Repositories> Add> non-free
<redondos> I'm out for a while. Later, guys.
<crimsun> bye
<redondos> bye, helping developer/packager :)
<comradevik> is there some kind of screen recorder for linux
<intelikey> screen shots ?
<comradevik> no in video format
<intelikey> oh.   idk
<comradevik> there is istanbul
<comradevik> but it wont work with blender
<crimsun> Varanger: hi. Please don't message me in private, thanks.
<comradevik> i'm trying to record a video of blender
<Varanger> crimsun: Ok, I was about to tell you that the problem with ALSA was automatically fixed with Breezy
<Varanger> crimsun: just that
<crimsun> Varanger: great, thanks.
<BadMackTuck> has anyone else noticed that sometimes pages with embedded media crash firefox?
<BadMackTuck> is there a workaround for this?
<Siph0n> BadMackTuck: i noticed that too
<comradevik> BadMackTuck.. like myspace?
<Siph0n> even with some plugins.... hopefully someone knows away around
<BadMackTuck> oh god yes
<Siph0n> yea myspace! :)
<Siph0n> lol
<comradevik> there will be a fix in the final release of the new firefox
<BadMackTuck> at the risk of sounding like a total n00b, yeah myspace
<BadMackTuck> thank you comrade, that was really quick
<comradevik> i had to install mozilla on my friend's ubuntu because he was complaining his myspace was crashing :-D
<BadMackTuck> wll, its not that important... yet
<Siph0n> sweet k.... yeah im glad its not only me :)
<comradevik> btw BadMackTuck try flock browser
<comradevik> warks flowlessly .. and is jsut as firefox
<Siph0n> Siph0n too :)
<BadMackTuck> oh yeah ive heard a lot about that, havent tried it yet
<mtnbkr_> hello... Can user settings be saved to USB drive when running ubuntu LIVE on PPC?
<ClayG> lets see how k3b stacks up against gbaker
<mtnbkr_> k3b is pretty slick.
<ClayG> flashing light again, damn
<ClayG> yeah both look decent but when i goto burn i the light flashes on and off, still burns but slowly
<comradevik> mtnbaker.. why not use knoppix for liveCd sessions
<comradevik> not to diss ubuntu but noppix liveCD works better
<mtnbkr_> am installing unbunto on wife's PC and wanted to try it on my powerbook to get familiar with it.
<synackuator> so does anyone know the purpose of using a nitro / vanilla kernel is?
<mtnbkr_> yeah, I have used knoppix before  very nice indeed
<jonathan_> hey
<BadMackTuck> knoppix is cool, i always was partial to dyne:bolic though. not sure why
<mtnbkr_> comradevik: I have been hearing so many good things about ubuntu lately I needed to look into it. :)
<mtnbkr_> Surely I can't install gentoo Linux or FreeBSD on her laptop hehe
<lgc> Hello all from Mexico! Could anyone give me some help regarding my wireless connection?
<mtnbkr_> or maybe.....
<pppoe_dude> how can I make sure that vfat formats on my usb disk properly? mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 only takes 2 seconds and doesnt seem to do much writing
<mtnbkr_> ppoe_dude: try mounting it. :)
<comradevik> mtnbkr_ ubuntu is great .. its jsut that if u want to use a liveCd knoppix was designed to be one
<intelikey> fsck.vfat /dev/sda1    maybe.
<comradevik> ubuntu livecd is good to check out and test hardware
<CarlFK> hoary box: what do I do to fix "svnlook: error: environment variable LANG is en_GB.UTF-8" ?
<intelikey> pppoe_dude ^
<lgc> Hello Anyone!
<mtnbkr_> comradevik:  Well, when I went to get the ubuntu x86 for her, I noticed the ubuntu live CDs and thought WOW! Maybe this will be like Knoppix - with support for saving setting on USB thumb drive..  If not, that is cool, and I will go back to Knoppix
<jsubl2> hello lgc
<lgc> jsubl2, hello. finally!
<jsubl2> so.. what is going on lgc
<lgc> jsubl2, are you familiar with wireless links?
<jsubl2> nope sorry lgc
<pppoe_dude> intelikey k
<comradevik> mtnbkr_ imho knoppix loads faster and stuff.. what i do tho is use the ubuntu live cd at school to log on and SSH to my comp and work from there :)
<comradevik> works great
<lgc> jsubl2, is there anyone you know here who happens to know the subject?
<jsubl2> lgc  all communication in this house ends up wireless.. but i do not manage it the isp does
<jsubl2> lgc did you try the wiki.ubuntu.com  sometime you get lucky and there is some good info there
<lgc> jsubl2, but you have to use your own wireless client,
<intelikey> !wireless
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<mtnbkr_> thanks comradevik... Got to run for now
<jsubl2> lgc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles
<redondos> jsubl2: your ISP configures you ubuntu system?
<jsubl2> redondos, no they just provide the means for me to connect to the internet.. hardwired to his antennae on my roof
<redondos> lgc: what do you want to know? perhaps I can help you
<redondos> jsubl2: ...just what an ISP needs to do. great
<lgc> jsubl, I'm trying to open that page now.
<jsubl2> redondos, yeah it works real well.
<comradevik> i contacted my ISP and they wre like "we don't support linux, bye"
<intelikey> redondos very secure wireless of course....
<Siph0n> can someone please look at my output in #flood to see whats wrong?
<lgc> redondos, the problem is that after a while (sometimes a short, sometimes a long while) the wireless link from my laptop goes dead.
<harris> is there an anti virus program for linux or do you not have to worry about getting virues?
<foampeac1> comradevik: they will soon
<foampeac1> insert coin > ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> ok.... then thing is that I have 2 almost identical usb thumb drives, same brand, but one is 512 MB and the other is 1GB. They seem to behave quite differently when plugged in. both had ext2 fs, 512 one lights up a little bit, but the 1gb one lights up for 2 seconds and keeps doing the same lighting pattern every 20 seconds or so
<redondos> intelikey: I'm sure, heh
<jsubl2> harris worry about virus' if you are serving mail to windows clients
<redondos> harris: no virus here.
<redondos> lgc: does this happen with other wireless devices connected to your access point?
<harris> meaning there not written for the linux kernal ?
<intelikey> harris unless you run a server of some kind.   virii are a micro-reboot issue.
<foampeac1> pppoe_dude: are you fixing pppoe?
<BadMackTuck> is there a good vpn manager for ubuntu?
<harris> i'm not running a server
<pppoe_dude> foampeac1 fixing what?
<lgc> redondos, the laptop is  the only wireless item around
<redondos> foampeac1: he's the specialist here.
<jsubl2> harris cool then you will probably not need virus checking or spyware checking
<harris> how come no one writes virueses that effect linux?
<redondos> lgc: I'd -as a prevention method- blame the access point for now, until it is proven contrary.
<harris> cool jsubl2
<jsubl2> harris, small percent of the market..
<redondos> lgc: so go get a friend's laptop and see if it happens.
<lgc> redondos, but how can I prove that?
<intelikey> harris if you want to give it a shot feel free.
<harris> lol,
<redondos> lgc: ^ that way ^
<foampeac1> pppoe_dude: maybe a gui config app?
<lgc> redondos, thab
<Madpilot> harris: the malware would have to know your pw to do real damage...
<harris> ya I guess that's a good point jsubl2
<harris> pw?
<pppoe_dude> i mean, are these bad signs? whenever I do anything on the 1gb stick, it does the same activity light patter... the 512 one is more like a harddisk
<redondos> lgc: in fact, if it really is that you could feel lucky, since it's the less-headaching problem
<intelikey> and that wouldn't even be an issue if you apt-get remove sudo   lol
<lgc> redondos, oops! thanks. I do get an IPW2200 fatal error at boot time. And it usually takes forever at the "configuring network interfaces" step.
<Madpilot> harris: password
<pppoe_dude> foampeac1: I acquired this nickname 3 years ago, when I wanted to fix my pppoe, now i have cable
<Hentai^NT> harris it would need root access
<harris> gottcha, i never thought about that
<pawan> default breezy has modules like tpm ide_generic etc lying around. How do I remove them so that they don't start up? Also, how can I rtfm about what these modules actually do ?
<foampeac1> http://distrowatch.com/
<redondos> lgc: ah, well.. what error?
<Hentai^NT> same thing on windows
<Hentai^NT> but thats for offtopic
<redondos> pppoe_dude: it must have taken you a lot of time for you to fix your DSL line if that nickname prevailed because you got used to it
<harris> i just set up ubuntu a few days ago, and I must say... I'm impressed
<lgc> redondos, it says something like "starting dump log" or whatever. Do you know where to look for these kind of logs?
<pppoe_dude> redondos, well I just thought i'd keep it... couldn't think of a better nick in 3 years
<redondos> lgc: less /var/log/messages
<pawan> pppoe_dude : there is a usbstick fs around. Used in puppy/qemu for example.
<redondos> pppoe_dude: I understand. how much time did it take, though?
<pppoe_dude> well anybody noticed a uniform light pattern on their usb stick?
<pawan> pppoe_dude : queues up writes, extends life for the stick indefinitely.
<pppoe_dude> redondos: only one xchat session
<harris> although I haven't graps the command line yet
<pppoe_dude> pawan, i see
<mojo> qeqe: Will Ubuntu work in 32mb okay?  I have a laptop (old cpq armada 7370) that i'm setting up for internet browsing.  my friend stays at home to take care of his invalid father and wants something to help occupy time and to take on-line coursework.
<redondos> pppoe_dude: oh... then it is funny.
<lgc> redondos, thanks. With "dmesg" it says it found a duplicate address. However, the thing is still operational (while it is operational, that is), as you can see.
<intelikey> !cli
<pawan> default breezy has modules like tpm ide_generic etc lying around. How do I remove them so that they don't start up? Also, how can I rtfm about what these modules actually do ? I can disable ide_generic and some others in /etc/modules, but what about the rest? floppy, for example.
<ubotu> cli is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/, or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Madpilot> mojo: 32Mb of RAM probably won't be enough, no
<pppoe_dude> is reformatting usb flash drives onver and over bad?
<mojo> qeqe: sry, meant to say "Q:" like question
<intelikey> harris ^
<harris> yes.
<Toran> how can I allow remote X server connections to my ubuntu machine?
<redondos> mojo: I would try to run xubuntu on it. I think xfce would run better than gnome, without losing eye-candy.
<intelikey> see ubotu post ^
<mojo> Madpilot: u know any distros that would?  lightweight x is okay, just an internet browser
<harris> what post is that?
<mojo> redondos: how do i get xubuntu?  i didn't think that was a sep. distro release yet
<pawan> My aim in removing the modules is to have more ram for other stuff. Am I being anally retentive? Does it make a difference?
<redondos> mojo: try ubuntu with xfce, enlightenment, fluxbox. in that order... I think it may run pretty well.
<intelikey> the one with <ubotu> in front of it  :)
<CarlFK> to fix my svn problem I was told ""localegen - and generate the english utf8 locale" - anyone know how I do that?
<redondos> mojo: it is not. just install ubuntu and then don't run gnome.
<harris> hahaha, are you talking about the at te top?
<mojo> redondos: thanks man
<Cyphase> hey
<mojo> redondos: (or ma'am)
<intelikey> that one
<Cyphase> does anyone else have a Netgear WG311v2 PCI wireless acrd?
<Cyphase> card*
<fyrmedic> anyone know how to install apps to a Palm in ubuntu
<fyrmedic> ?
<redondos> heh... second one, and you're welcome. I hope you don't have to try too many to find a setup that works fine.
<harris> interlikey.... thanks man
<harris> i gottcha now
<redondos> mojo: the good thing is that he won't need much technical knowledge nor internet access to be able to use the system and feel comfortable in it.
<intelikey> np
<harris> the site the bot sent me prompts an install
<harris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<mojo> redondos: yeah, it is strictly a means to an end for this kid.  and he lives in the same apartment complex if he needs help, which he prob. won't if he leaves it as is.
<pawan> mojo: icewm is ok with debian on 32MB. So I guess it should be ok with ubuntu. Gnome wm would be a horrible experience on 32MB.
<harris> nevermind it's a certiicate
<Cyphase> does anyone know why a wireless card listed in the wiki as working wouldn't work?
<harris> forget I even typed that lol
<mojo> pawan: yeah, i can't get the livecd to come up w/o complaining and failing.  it wants 128 min.  That's why i thought i better find out before even trying the install cd
<redondos> mojo: great then. any window manager will suit him so I hope it runs well.
<harris> i got some reading to do now
<mojo> thanks everyone
<intelikey> 32m ram.....   try distro dsl
<mojo> am burning a install cd now
<pawan> mojo: make sure the apps are small. Sylpheed instead of thunderbird. Dunno what for the browser - firefox is perhaps a bit hefty.
<redondos> Cyphase: different chipsets on different revisions is one of the major problems
<intelikey> dillo
<salmenara> I have installed mysql
<pawan> last time I looked at dillo it wasn't gui enough.
<pawan> but it may be ok now.
<salmenara> but I cant log into it: mysql -uroot -p
<redondos> mojo: yw, tell us the results later :)
<lgc> redondos, I only get "Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection"
<salmenara> appears this msg: ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Cyphase> redondos, the device manager says it's using Texas Instruments ACX 111, which is what it says in the wiki
<admrl> Hello I recently went to using breezy badger ive been using ubuntu since 5.04 but ive been trying to find out how to install the nvidia drivers and i couldnt find any good ways to do it because the last time i tried i had to uninstall them and go thru and switch a few things around just so i could get a gui so it would be awesome if someone would help me install the nvidia drivers
<mojo> pawan: yeah, good note.  I'll have to do some searching for alternates
<intelikey> i still say with 32m ram you should look at dsl
<harris> thanks for the tops lntelikey, i'm taken off.... peace
<redondos> Cyphase: oh... it's the acx111 driver. sorry, I never played with it :(
<mojo> redondos: will do, i am futzing w/it now
<harris> tips*
<redondos> I don't have any devices with that chipset.
<blanky> Is there a way to see what packages I have installed?
<intelikey> shalom harris
<redondos> cool, mojo
<redondos> blanky: dpkg -l
<admrl> im not sure if i can use the drivers from the nvidia website would work fine
<blanky> Is there a way to see all the packages I've installed thorugh synaptic/apt-get/dpkg
<blanky> thanks redondos ()again))
<pawan> mojo: I would suggest debian stable, minimal gui, lightweight apps. The maintenance on that would be trivial.
<pawan> mojo: I use that for my father in law - p 233, 64MB.
<RobNyc> I've downloaded ubuntu dapper on both of my pcs, burned from both pcs and they both stay stuck at installing 6%
<mojo> pawan: i am gonna give breezy a spin first, with xfce4.  i think i saw a page out there i can prob. google back up on how to purge extra gnome stuff from breezy/xfce4 setup.
<admrl> alright is there anyone that can tell me where i can go to find out
<redondos> pawan: I was about to say something like this. But I thought that maybe he was installing ubuntu because of ease of use, for the kid. But if he really just wants the browser, then heck with it, go with something smaller.
<psusi> my box before my last box was a dual PII-233 with 512 megs of ram... heh..
<mojo> pawan: if the breezy xubuntu doesn't cut it, i'
<Cyphase> who has a wireless card working on a desktop?
<admrl> about the nvidia drivers on breezy
<psusi> got that in... '98?
<Cyphase> i know your out there :)
<pawan> default breezy has modules like tpm ide_generic etc lying around. How do I remove them so that they don't start up? Also, how can I rtfm about what these modules actually do ? I can disable ide_generic and some others in /etc/modules, but what about the rest? floppy, for example.
<mojo> i'll try deb stable or maybe MEPIS lite perhaps
<blanky> redondos: when I do that command, it lists tons of stuff and I cant scroll back up to see what it said at the very top, how can I make it so it it shows screenfuls at a time
<robotgeek> Cyphase: depends on what card you have
<pawan> and, are there any benefits to remove modules like that?
<robotgeek> blanky: less
<redondos> blanky: using a pager. you can use more, less, most... there may be more. so prefix that command with one of those words.
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> whats up
<blanky> redondos: so... less dpkg -i ?
<psusi> less command, or command | less
<Cyphase> robotgeek, i'm asking so i know which card to get
<Cyphase> do you have one working? out of the box?
<redondos> hello drcode.
<redondos> blanky: ehm, I said prefix, didn't I?
<blanky> uh...thats why I put less in the front, didn't I?
<robotgeek> cyphase: hmm, check the wireless wiki. there's a link to a website with a link to that stuff
<drcode> whats up
<redondos> blanky: heh, sorry mate. pipe it. dpkg -i | less
<drcode> I Have strange problem
<blanky> thanks
<blanky> :)
<caonex> how long, approximately, after reaching the shipping company does it take before the ship-it cds arrive at their destination?
<cyphase> robotgeek, i already tried
<cyphase> i got a card that the wiki says works
<drcode> I Use in some of my computer VMWARE and ubuntu (in vmware)
<intelikey> pawan lsmod would show what is loaded atm, and /lib/modules/[tab] [tab]  will find the location for you.  you can mv modules you dont think you need to /root/backup  or someplace and test for a few days if all is well rm /root/backup.
<cyphase> and it didn't
<blanky> redondos: that is weird, it just says END at the bottom
<robotgeek> cyphase: not the wiki,lemme bring up the link
<cyphase> it half works sometimes, but not enough to actually maintain a connection
<drcode> I update xserver , and boom , the XORG dosnt load , it say somthing about the graphic card
<robotgeek> cyphase: ah, ndiswrapper?
<blanky> nevermind
<drcode> I use again vmware tools but with out lack
<redondos> blanky: that's because I just put dpkg -i instead of `dpkg -l | less'
<redondos> blanky: i'm a little tired :)
<redondos> blanky: I mean, today.
<robotgeek> cyphase: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<intelikey> pawan i sujest moving them first cause if you rm something that you do need it may also affect your ability to reinstall it without a full reload.
<drcode> any one mybe play with vmware and the new xserver?
<pawan> intelikey : any idea where, during boot up, the system decides to load up all these modules? Besides /etc/modules? 'cos, it tries to load up everything under the sun. Maybe its in modutils.
<blanky> redondos: I press space to show more right? thanks bud!
<intelikey> yep pawan in /etc/init.d/*
<robotgeek> pawan: there's some kind of a black list too, but i think that's for hotplug
<pawan> I was thinking there was an update-modules type of thing for breezy, but it says it is obsolete.
<admrl> alrighty im going to try one more time lol i think everyone missed me last time can anyone help me  with installing the nvidia drivers for breezy..?
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<zoexii> can someone explain a display manager?  why should I set gdm vs. kdm for default?  I hear I can have them control different x servers?  How would I go about using them both at once?  Could this mean that I could have a KDE session and a Gnome session running at the same time?
<redondos> blanky: or up/down pgup/pgdown k/j
<redondos> blanky: and np :)
<Owner> back
<Owner> it's a Netgear WG311v2
* pawan wonders how breezy decides what modules to load, and where.
<simonvallore> Hello
<simonvallore> when i run glxgears my computer freezes
<Owner> oops
<blanky> Hello
<simonvallore> how do i fix this
<Aegir> zoexii: You can already do that, with just one display manager. Applications, System Tools, and then the new login thing. Have one KDE and one GNOME, you don't necessarily need seperate display managers. One display manager can start almost any window manager/desktop environment.
<pawan> I mean, tpm is a touchscreen thingy for compaqs. Fat lot of use that is going to be on my standard desktop.
<redondos> zoexii: you can always have a kde and a gnome session at the same time while using gdm/kdm/xdm/qingy/whatever... or none at all.
<Owner> Owner = cyphase
<intelikey> pawan i just told you.   it runs the scripts in /etc/init.d/    look at /etc/rcS.d/  for the primary startup scripts list.
<lgc> redondos, I see you're tired, but can you at least tell me how can I bring the wireless link up again (ifupdown eth1 restart doesn't seem to work)?
<blanky> what's the hot key for take screenshot?
<simonvallore> print screen blanky
<Aegir> zoexii: I suppose that you could have kdm running on one 'screen' and gdm on a seccond (f7/f8), but I can't imagine the use of it. And I know it would be a near nightmare setting it up
<robotgeek> blanky: cli version, import -root screenie.png :)
<redondos> Cyphase: have you tried them using ndiswrapper? perhaps it's more stable. even though, that would have no sense.
<blanky> er...I mean, I pressed one once and it brought up the 'save screenshot' dialog, I want that one
<RobNyc> I've downloaded ubuntu dapper on both of my pcs, burned from both pcs and they both stay stuck at installing 6%  anyone can help me
<simonvallore> blanky printscreen
<Cyphase> redondos, it won't let me add it with ndiswrapper
<blanky> okayt thanks!
<pawan> intelikey : no mention of tpm in those scripts.
<Ron_o> RobNyc: did you burn DAO?
<zoexii> Aegir, redondos, does this involve the control+alt+functionkey thing?  is that what you mean by screen?
<RobNyc> Ron_o: yes i used k3b with both pcs too
<Cyphase> Who has a wireless PCI card working out of the box on a desktop?
<Cyphase> please people
<Ron_o> did you do an MD5?
<RobNyc> Ron_o: k3b does it right
<RobNyc> so yes
<Ron_o> I really don't know.
<Aegir> zoexii: Think so. I can rarely tell the difference between 'display', 'screen' and half the xorg terminology used. But yes, if you do a new login screen you should be able to swap back between the two with ctl+alt+f7/8
<Ron_o> I, too, have many problems with burning CDs.
<Ron_o> how old is your system?
<RobNyc> well i burned it in 2 pcs, @ 4x
<Ron_o> try 1x and see what happens.
<RobNyc> thats slow enough
<pawan> Aegir: display, screen, monitor, window, geometry...
<RobNyc> wow
<redondos> lgc: how did you manage to get it down? try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<RobNyc> that will nevre finish
<ecobuntu> RobNyc: were you asking about Nexenta earlier today?
<Ron_o> it may take 1.5 hours to do but...
<Aegir> RobNyc: Same image? You might need to re-download it
<RobNyc> ecobuntu: yes
<simonvallore> when i run glxgears my computer freezes how do i fix this
<RobNyc> Aegir: no not same image 2 diff
<Aegir> pawan: Heh. Yeah, I'll say. I know the last two though.
<zoexii> aegir, cool, this appears to be working... thanks
<Ron_o> I can't help you beyond that. 4x is probably slow enough for your system so what I say may not help
<RobNyc> ecobuntu: go on nexenta chan let me ask u something
<redondos> Cyphase: weird... maybe you're not using the right driver. try the one for w2k *and* for xp.
<blanky> ecobuntu! *big hug*
<Aegir> RobNyc: Try installing breezy and upgrading to Dapper from that. That is the method I use.
<econobuntu> :D
<ecobuntu> ok
<redondos> Cyphase: I'm talking about ndiswrapper.
<ecobuntu> you
<Ron_o> RobNyc: ask in ubuntu offtopic..
<ecobuntu> yo
<RobNyc> Aegir: that worked b4 yes but i wanted dapper from the release
* Aegir shrugs
<pztak> anyone know why after recompiling the kernel (using the directions given at: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/2.6.14_Vanilla) and making sure that ext2/3 are activated i get an error on boot about .dep file for modules not being found, ext3 module not being able to load -> fatal error?
<Aegir> Your on your own then RobNyc. The image might be broken, you might have a bad net connection, you might be burning the image incorectly. It could be many things.
<RobNyc> Aegir: weird
<Ron_o> I think my problem has to do with my cd-burner not liking the cloop compression.
<lgc> redondos, thanks. I mean that when the link goes dead "ifupdown" doesn't help.
<Aegir> RobNyc: They could be bad CDR's that you're using. That wouldn't surprise me infact
<intelikey> pztak is it in the initrd ?
<Ron_o> Aegir: good point.
<Ron_o> what kind of CDs?
<Ron_o> not CD-RWs?
<Aegir> CD-RW doesnt matter
<pawan> simonvallore : that's the only package that freezes the system?
<Ron_o> it did for me.
<Aegir> I've used CD-RW's often
<lgc> redondos,  thanks a lot for now. That'll do, but there's a lot more to ask the experts later. 'Later!
<RobNyc> Aegir: nothing is a surprise in this world
<pztak> intelikey, what do you mean, i did make-kpkg --initrd
<Ron_o> I have too.
<Aegir> But very cheap dodgy CDR
<RobNyc> Ron_o: sony cdrw 700mb
<simonvallore> no
<redondos> lgc: yw. later :)
<simonvallore> screen savers
<simonvallore> games
<simonvallore> they all freeze
<atrophic> Alright, I added something to my crontab, but it's not executing.  cron.allow and cron.deny didn't exist, so I created the former with my username in it.  Still nothing... What next?
<Ron_o> RobNyc: please try a CD-R and see if that happens.
<Aegir> RobNyc: Well, maybe Sony puts DRM in their blank discs now :D
<Ron_o> works*
<simonvallore> pawan do you know how to fix it
<RobNyc> Aegir: gonna try another cdrw
<Ron_o> make sure DAO is checked.
<robotgeek> atrophic: did you want to execute it as root as user?
<pawan> simonvallore : you using a p4?
<MagicFab> hello from Montreal
<Ron_o> what worked for me finally was using a music CD-R...
<simonvallore> pawan,  no athlon xp
<robotgeek> MagicFab: hello
<Aegir> RobNyc: Personally, the CD burning app I use is the one where you right click on a image in GNOME, and burn it from there. Works every time. No fancy settings, just sane defaults
<simonvallore> pawan,  ati radeon 9000 64 mb card
<RobNyc> cool
<RobNyc> Aegir: im gonna redownload and use a diff. cd
<Ron_o> that reminds me. is there a FAQ for Ubuntu for getting the CD SCSI emulation working?
<pawan> simonvallore : I've been getting freezes, and searching the forums for a solution. A lot of people seem to have freezes that they blame on p4 hyperthreading. But that is obviously not the case here.
<michaeltrainor> Anybody ever setup a DVR with DVD recording support?
<crimsun> pawan: are you using binary-only graphics drivers?
<michaeltrainor> looking for projects that target media servers
<pawan> I've been trying a weird thing that seems to have stopped the freeze problem for 48 hours now though.
<simonvallore> pawan its a 3d excel issue i think
<pawan> crimsun : no. standard open stuff.
<atrophic> robotgeek, as user.  Though if that won't work I spose I can run it as root.
<pawan> simonvallore : accel ;-)
<crimsun> pawan: have you disabled XAA?
<simonvallore> pawan how can i make sure its installed
<pawan> crimsun : not an x problem as far as I can figure out.
<robotgeek> atrophic: try 'crontab -u yourusername -e'
<michaeltrainor> Media Servers Anyone?
<crimsun> pawan: what workarounds have you tried?
<pawan> simonvallore : if you zap your x, is your machine still frozen?
<jrsims> so tell me. Why should I choose Fluxbox over Gnome?
<simonvallore> pawan how do i zap my x lol
<MagicFab> michaeltrainor: have u tried MythTV ?
<locomorto> Its faster, less memory usage
<michaeltrainor> No...never heard of it
<Ron_o> BTW I got my printer and scanner working today without a hitch...
<Ron_o> gawd I love when that happens. :)
<michaeltrainor> Good stuff?
<Madpilot> Ron_o: nice when stuff "just works", isn't it?
<MagicFab> michaeltrainor: the current Linux Journal has some good articles on it
<Ron_o> mad, yes.
<Ron_o> it was like 15 minutes..
<MagicFab> michaeltrainor: there's even a LiveCD to try
<robotgeek> atrophic: it's better to set the editor variable to your fave editor first
<atrophic> robotgeek, thanks.  I found the problem though, I had the path to the script wrong.  If I didn't do the -u username thing, is it running it as root?
<michaeltrainor> MagicFab: Thanks alot...
<MagicFab> michaeltrainor: and it's a package available on Ubuntu
<atrophic> robotgeek, yup, it's already using gedit.
<simonvallore> pawan how do i zap my x lol
<Madpilot> Ron_o: are your printer & scanner on the wiki's hardware pages yet?
<Ron_o> The thing is the instructions given to me didn't work in sudo; I had to be in total root for it to work.
<pawan> crimsun : I'm embarrassed to admit it, cos it seems like voodoo. I run this script: until [ 1 -eq 0 ] ; do ( hwclock 2>&1 ; date +%c 2>&1 ) >> timelogs ; sleep 2; done  &         and then tail -f timelogs. No freezes since then. But I may be on the tail end of a bell size curve of crashes vs time.
<Ron_o> Madpilot: no...
<xorbit> I have a problem that old print jobs don't clear out of the queue, so the next job doesn't print.  I have to clear them out manually.  Anyone else seen this?
<fyrmedic> speaking of printers, How do I set up my printer to be shared on the network?
<Ron_o> I was hoping someone else could put them there.
<robotgeek> atrophic: that i am not sure
<Ron_o> I've got an HP Officejet 6110 all in one.
<Madpilot> Ron_o: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<Ron_o> thanks.
<pawan> simonvallore : ctrl - alt backspace should kill your x. Then see if you have a running console. Assuming your machine isn't completely frozen.
<me> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.tux.org sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY BB5E459A529B8BDA
<me> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Madpilot> Ron_o: there's an OfficeJet 6210 on the Printers page, at least
<MagicFab> Does anyone know of desktop session saving apps like Camtasia ? other than Istanbul or vnc2swf
<atrophic> robotgeek, well thanks for your help anyway.  Now my desktop background is changing automatically every minute so I'm happier than a pig in poo
<oneseventeen> what is the command for enabling a module in apache2?
<robotgeek> atrophic: heh
<me> anyone can help on the GPG error?
<MagicFab> !gpg
<ubotu> I heard gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<atrophic> oneseventeen, edit the httpd.conf file, uncomment/add the module to the list, restart the server
<MagicFab> !gpgerror
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, MagicFab
<Madpilot> !gpgerr
<ubotu> methinks gpgerr is If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<jrsims> me: yeah, I want to know this too
<Ron_o> yah, 6210 and 6110 are about the same.
<pawan> crimsun : it may be the constant access is in someway stopping a freeze. Very strange. But it seems to have stopped the freeze so far. Crazy.
<oneseventeen> atrophic, there is a simple command, something like a2moden or something that basically reads as apache2 module enable that does everything for me,
<MagicFab> me: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGArchiveSignature
<robotgeek> atrophic: a2enmod
<z3r0x> hi guys
<jrsims> MagicFab: If you can answer me's question, you'll help me too! :)
<oneseventeen> and I'm just trying to remember what that is.  (otherwise I can just make a symlink from the available modules to the enabled modules folder, and the default httpd.conf file will pick it up)
<oneseventeen> robotgeek: thanks, you just made me even lazier! =)
<z3r0x> I'm trying to get ettercap over the cvd repository...but after typing in the password (blank) I get a timeout...can someone else try to connect? I'm not sure if it is the server or if it is my computer
<robotgeek> oneseventeen: well, all progress in this world is caused due to laziness!
<MagicFab> jrsims: I just did
<z3r0x> sorry cvs
<me> will do MagicFab
<dev3n> Hello
<BadMackTuck> yo
<MagicFab> me: scroll to end of page, there's a link to a bugzilla report
<dev3n> I have some problem with my sound card
<xorbit> Hi, I have a problem that old print jobs don't clear out of the print queue, so the next job doesn't print.  I have to clear them out manually.  Anyone else seen this?
<dev3n> (and i am new with linux)
<salmenara_> hello!
<salmenara_> how can I listen mp3 with gstreamer ?? (totem)
<atrophic> oneseventeen, yay, I learn something new every day (or more like a hundred new things a day).  I'll have to try that command out, thanks.
<oneseventeen> atrophic: now we just have to figure out the command to disable the module...
<varsendagger> how do i unzip .zip files?
<MagicFab> varsendagger: unzip <file>
<varsendagger> ok
<jrsims> what is the purpose of file-roller?
<MagicFab> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MagicFab> salmenara: got that ?
<robotgeek> atrophic: a2dismod
<dev3n> anyone want to check out my thread? I am having a problem with my sound card..
<simonvallore_> pawan
<BadMackTuck> what would be the command to create a file called options.pptp in /etc/ppp/ ?
<Corrupter> how do i login as root in terminal?
<jrsims> Corrupter: type sudo su
<z3r0x> BadMackTuck, touch options.pptp
<tman_ubuntu> Wow.  Had some pretty tuff luck upgrading to Breezy.
<jrsims> Corrupter: are you trying to run an application that requires you to log in as root?
<twidget> How would I set up Bluefish to remotely edit PHP in my domain's directory?
<z3r0x> BadMackTuck, or take your favorit editor :)
<Corrupter> no, just trying to unmount hda1
<jrsims> ah
<MagicFab> Corrupter: then just sudo umount <whatever>
<BadMackTuck> thanks z3r0x that did it
<jrsims> sudo su should help. or you can run "sudo" before your unmount command.
<BadMackTuck> touch... hm thats going to be hard to remember
<z3r0x> BadMackTuck, you're welcom
<Corrupter> says i have to be in root
<z3r0x> +e
<dev3n> is there anyway to configure AC97 to use more then 1 program ?
<z3r0x> can anyone try to connect on the ettercap cvs repository for me?
<jrsims> Corrupter: so, do "sudo su" and enter the password you logged in with.
<dev3n> now for example i can't listen to music while playing quake 3
<dark_line> hello
<varsendagger> hey what are the specs to play quake3?
<jrsims> Corrupter: you will then be root. type "exit" when you're done to go back to your regular user account.
<Corrupter> it says hda1 does not exist
<blanky> what's the  in unicode again?
<blanky> in ascii its
<blanky> 164
<jrsims> Corrupter: durr
<me> MagicFab: will do scroll
<jrsims> Corrupter: do you see hda1 in /mnt?
<Corrupter> how do i change directories?
<dev3n> what about /media/ ?
<jrsims> cd /mnt
<dev3n> cd
<jrsims> Corrupter: it's like windows, except the slash is forward instead of back
<Corrupter> hda1 is in /mnt
<Ep|phany> is there a way to delete my windows partition from ubuntu?
<jrsims> Corrupter: what command are you typing to unmount?
<Ep|phany> shouldnt it be umount
<Corrupter> umount hda1
<jrsims> Corrupter: ah crap. I think I misled you. I think you're supposed to unmount in /dev (devices)
<jrsims> Corrupter: hold on a sec, I'm going to check
<Corrupter> that worked
<nemesis> does anyone know how to setup a wireless card on a compaq v2000z?
<Corrupter> thx
<jrsims> Corrupter: yeah. run umount in /dev
<jrsims> Corrupter: cool
<robotgeek> nemesis: do you have any idea what wireless card it has?
<nemesis> broadcom
<nemesis> not sure modle
<nemesis> model
<johnny> well that's necessary
<johnny> type lspci to find out
<robotgeek> nemesis: uggh
<johnny> at root console.. or look in the device manager
<twidget> Does Bluefish use GNOME VFS? How could I find out?
<ClayG> any idea how to make xchat not display join - leave messages?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell nemesis about ndiswrapper
<ClayG> I looked under pref and advanced cant find anything to stop it
<robotgeek> nemesis: read that link which ubotu pm'ed you
<jrsims> say, is anyone aware of any kernel comparisons between linux and SunOS?
<Corrupter> any nifty programs i should know about?
<atrophic> Corrupter, ran automatix yet?
<holycow> jrsims, that seems like a pointless excercise
<Corrupter> since i don't know what that is, obviously not
<jrsims> holycow: how so?
<holycow> jrsims, let me rephrase that, i have not seen such a thing, lol, you didn't ask for my opinion afterall :)
<atrophic> google for it and check out the thread on ubuntuforums (should be top result).  It adds a bunch of usability stuff
<atrophic> Corrupter, One of my favorite programs to play with is Hydrogen, a drum kit machine.
<ClayG> is automatix like synaptic?
<ClayG> does it use apt-get?
<d03boy> ok dudes, I need to reinstall grub. I dont have a standard installation as far as I can tell. I am dual booting with winxp. Here is my partition table: http://msoe.edu/~phillijw/partitions.htm can someone help me sift through this to make sure installing grub wont mess something up?
<jrsims> holycow: yeah, I'm just really curious about how the two stack up. Both have their unique benefits, but still. I'd like to know. :)
<jrsims> Corrupter: do you know how to install new software yet?
<Corrupter> jrsims: slightly
<atrophic> ClayG, yes, it adds a bunch of sources and then apt-gets all the things you told it you wanted.  It's a script to automate adding a bunch of commonly used things.
<Corrupter> jrsims: not manually, just through stuff like add programs
<jrsims> Corrupter: I think synaptic counts as a nifty program. :)
<ClayG> lol and you can't apt-get it?
<synackuator> how do i install a new gtk engine
<atrophic> ClayG, no, you have to download automatix, it's attached to the forum thread that talks about it.
<jrsims> Corrupter: you should be able to access synaptic from System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<atrophic> ClayG, it's not actually a program, just a script
<ClayG> reading the thread now
<ClayG> dude i hope that isn't your avatar
<jrsims> Corrupter: if you're just starting with linux, Synaptic will make you very happy. You can search the ubuntu repositories for new programs to install.
<Corrupter> jrsims: i know how to do that, it's how i enabled universal
<jrsims> Corrupter: then you just select the apps you want (you can choose a bunch at a time), and it will install everything very neat and clean like.
<Corrupter> jrsims: this is more like... reminiscing, i haven't used Linux since waaaaaaay back in the day when it was more text than gui, since i was like... 14 i think
<jrsims> Corrupter: ok
<jrsims> Corrupter: yeah, things have changed a lot since then. :)
<pztak> i dont understand.. how is it that ext3 is a module with the default ubuntu kernel and not built-in if the filesystem for the boot (root partition) is ext3? and then if i build-in ext3 it complains on boot about not being able to find the ext3 module (and the modules.dep file not existing) ?
<Corrupter> jrsims: quite a bit, last OS i used was Slackware 8 and Red Hat 9
<robotgeek> pztak: maybe the initrd has something to do with it
<pztak> robotgeek, any suggestions on how to figure that out?
<tman_ubuntu> Why did Ubuntu team take out xorgconfig configuration tool?  Using the Xorg -configure doesn't work as well.
<jrsims> Corrupter: I used slack for a while, but Debain sucked me in with it's unmatched package management features. Then ubuntu took it to the next level.
<Corrupter> is there any way to get xmms on ubuntu?
<highvoltage> is 2.4 kernels supported in breezy?
<atrophic> Corrupter, that's one of the things automatix installs
<Corrupter> sweeeeeeet
<ClayG> using automatix now
<wickedpuppy> Corrupter, have you checked out synaptic ? ....
<atrophic> Corrupter, or you can install it yourself.  Check for it in synaptic
<robotgeek> pztak: no, i was just guessing. sorry
<thechitowncubs> when printing from a program like GnuCash how can I select another printer besides the default?
<ClayG> I like this, this is somethig i was wanting to get
<ClayG> the good stuff you want as soon as you re-install
<Corrupter> i can't find automatix
<ClayG> it aint in there
<ClayG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<jrsims> Isn't the 2.6 kernel in breezy?
<ClayG> go there and look at the bottom left hand corner, download it.
<atrophic> Corrupter, automatix is on the forums.  xmms might be in synaptic (if it's in the repositories you have enabled)
<robotgeek> xmms is in the repos
<gpd> I have an AMD 64 3200+ but /proc/cpuinfo says cpu MHz 1004.597??? any clue why?
<wickedpuppy> jrsims, uname -r
<jrsims> wickedpuppy: ha. yes! thanks.
<wickedpuppy> cheers :P
<Corrupter> ummm... ok... where is it on this page, lol, i don't see a download link
<ClayG> it;s right above the thumb nail
<atrophic> bottom left of the first post
<ClayG> im sorry
<ClayG> underneith
<ClayG> it's small, jsut the file name
<holycow> whoa
<holycow> hydrogen is cool
<ClayG> actually
<ClayG> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=3698&d=1132354004
<ClayG> there is the direct download link
<atrophic> yeah, hydrogen is awesome (:
<holycow> i had no idea that existed, thx for the heads up :)
<atrophic> np
<ClayG> yeah thanks atro, it is a good tool
<tman_ubuntu> Is there a way to save the audio/video stream from Totem?
<atrophic> if you're into music production, check out the software that agnula demudi puts on their distribution.  They also have a live cd based on ubuntu's live cd that's fun to try out.
<d03boy> ok dudes, I need to reinstall grub because winxp wiped the mbr. I did not install this (my school has an image) so I dont know the details of how its installedl. I am dual booting with winxp. Here is my partition table: http://msoe.edu/~phillijw/partitions.htm can someone help me sift through this to make sure installing grub wont mess something up?
<morzel> MOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING
<LinusTorvalds> Hey guys. How do you like linux?
<Corrupter> whats the best media player in your opinion?
<wickedpuppy> thats a nice troll ...
<robotgeek> Corrupter: vlc for vids, amarok for mp3's
<wickedpuppy> heh
<Corrupter> what about xmms?
<morzel> Corrupter:  audio or video?
<_jason> Corrupter, i like bmp but haven't tried amarok
<xxvii> hey, what program should i use to make a bootable CD from a .img file?
<ClayG> xmms is good, i think amarok is good also
<wickedpuppy> Corrupter, i like wmp ....
<HoosierDaddy> Who's your daddy?
<wickedpuppy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<d03boy> xmms uses like... 5000000mb of ram
<tman_ubuntu> I wish they made Amarok with a GTK+ interface for Gnome.
<Corrupter> lol
<morzel> video: mplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: yes?
<wickedpuppy> trolls
<wickedpuppy> :P
<ClayG> Hmm, I wish I knew the difference
<Corrupter> ok, well, i use gnome, so what sthe best?
<morzel> audio: Rhytmbox
<morzel> Rhythmbox
<morzel> :D
<linlin> i need a bash command that will add one text file to the top of another text file
<_jason> Corrupter, you should just try the ones suggested and pick the one you like the best, it's easy with synaptic
<morzel> it's fine under gnome
<robotgeek> linlin: car file1.txt file2.txt > new_file
<robotgeek> linlin: cat file1.txt file2.txt > new_file
<lukins> can someone tell me how to make ubuntu not turn off the computer at shutdown
<navarone> which p2p progs people use? I was using gnutella-gtk but have found an old windows friend phex. Runs on java and has linux version available...is basically a nice gui frontend to access gnutella network
<HoosierDaddy> Question - how are kernel upgrades handled by ubuntu?
* _jason returns from typing man car
<linlin> ok, that will work?
<Corrupter> i have a 3.5 mb partition, but i have a 20 GB hard drive, i need to expand my Linux partition, is it possible without completely re-formatting?
<locomorto> lukins: ah
<locomorto> lukins: what do you want it to do then?
<linlin> awesome
<morzel> Corrupter: let's use windows media player with wine...
<morzel> :D
<atrophic> A 3.5Mb partition? for the love of god why?
<lukins> locomorto, stay powered on, not power off
<atrophic> will amarok work on gnome?
<Corrupter> lol, a test
<locomorto> lukins: then why turn it off?
<ClayG> yes atro
<robotgeek> atrophic: yup
<Corrupter> i didn't want to murder Windows till i knew if Ubuntu would work with my system
<pramz> hmm upgraded to xchat 2.6.0 :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<navarone> atrophic...i couldnt get it to play ball...i use xmms and have gmusicbrowser as well
<ClayG> how do you get these damn join /leave messages out of xchat
<ClayG> i dont see an option to squelch them
<lukins> locomorto i have a switch on a power outlet that I like to just switch on and the whole system turns on
<morzel> pramz: what's new in this?
* locomorto uses amarok
<ClayG> new version number
<morzel> I have xchat 2.4.4
<locomorto> lukins: you mean like standby?
<atrophic> Corrupter, I'm assuming you meant 3.5Gb then, not 3.5Mb?
<Corrupter> ... yes
<Corrupter> lol
<morzel> lol
<Corrupter> sry, just got home from work... veeeeeeeeery tired
<tman_ubuntu> Don't you have to install all the KDEbase packages for amarok?
<locomorto> Corrupter: what partiton type did you use?
<atrophic> apt-get's doing that for me now
<Corrupter> ext3
<lukins> locomorto: i guess, like windows 95 said, now its safe to shutdown, and you had to turn the computer off yourself
<morzel> use synaptic :D
<Corrupter> it's the only one that looked familiar from back in the day when i used linux
<locomorto> Corrupter: yes, if you use gparted
<atrophic> morzel, I find apt-get better when you know the name of what you're looking for exactly
<ClayG> atrophic, does this change my sources.list file?<automatix> or does it use it's own fiel?
<ClayG> file?
<locomorto> Corrupter: now finding a live cd with gparted on it
<ClayG> if so i'd like to jack some repo's
<nalioth> ClayG: are you using automatix?
<Corrupter> little bit harder?
<ClayG> yes
<atrophic> ClayG, I believe it adds them to yours.
<locomorto> ClayG: it backs up yours
<ClayG> nice
<locomorto> ClayG: then overights them with its
<nalioth> ClayG: i advise a home directory backup
<morzel> Corrupter: what will your choice?
<ClayG> shit, I'm downloading stuff now from it
<Corrupter> morzel: huh?
<atrophic> nalioth, what does it do to the home directory?
<nalioth> ClayG: those "easy scripts" have all caused problems with folks
<d03boy> ok dudes, I need to reinstall grub because winxp wiped the mbr. I did not install this (my school has an image) so I dont know the details of how its installedl. I am dual booting with winxp. Here is my partition table: http://msoe.edu/~phillijw/partitions.htm can someone help me sift through this to make sure installing grub wont mess something up?
<morzel> media plyer?
<nalioth> ClayG: nothing, it just can wreck your core system
<navarone> locomorto > You can get system rescue cd iso from http://www.sysresccd.org/  < -- cd has lots of tools and stuff to help system probs...both windows and linux
<atrophic> d03boy, try the forums, nobody's been responding here despite you pasting the same thing several times
<ClayG> it can "just wreck you core system"?
<ClayG> lol cool
<d03boy> third time's a charm
<locomorto> navarone: but that only has qtparted
<nalioth> ClayG: something about the --force-all option that is in them
<ClayG> :(
<navarone> couldn't a person run the installer and go thru the resize partiion bit and back out after partion is writtenm and before actual install?
<ClayG> I had a bad feeling about that kids picture
<SEJeff> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<nalioth> ClayG: if it's still d/l pkgs, stop it
<ClayG> i just did
<SEJeff> Is it possible to enable 3d graphics acceleration without the proprietary ati drivers? I just put in a newer and much better card, and it performs much slower
<ClayG> it was like prolly half way through
<nalioth> ClayG: if it was still d/l it didnt --force-all anything
<SEJeff> x is very new to me. I prefer the shell
<ClayG> then why did i stop it?
<atrophic> what's the --force-all do?
<nalioth> ClayG: at least if it was written responsibly it didnt
<ClayG> He's saying your man's script is a trojan
<SEJeff> atrophic: Ignore dependencies
<nalioth> atrophic: --force-all breaks things. it overwrites system files whether it's a good idea or not
<atrophic> does automatix use --force-all?
<nalioth> ClayG: no. i'm saying it's not the most sane thing to do, esp when we have proven methods available here
<navarone> SEJeff...i look at it this way...some people are more visual so they like a gui and others are more into letters and such so they lean towards cli
<nalioth> atrophic: you can --force-all a powerpc binary into a x86 box and really screw things up (or vice versa)
<z3r0x> I tried to compile ettercap (make) but it doesent work -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4848 does anybody know this error?
<gpd> ok - this is freaking weird... I seem to be able to tune my AMD64's clockspeed with cpufreq-selector... funky
<ClayG> i searched the script for -force--all and didnt find it
<SEJeff> navarone: I am a 'nix systems admin. I just updated my video card from a Radeon 7500 to an ati 9250. Now x runs slower and 3ddesktop complains about 3d hardware accleeration
<ClayG> or even the word force
<ClayG> think it's still dangerous?
<blanky> what program can I use to modify iso files? (add files to an ISO, etc.)
<robotgeek> z3r0x: it's in the repos
<atrophic> nalioth, well that's all well and good, but does automatix actually do that? The system I used it one was admittedly new, but I had 0 problems with it.
<nalioth> ClayG: have fun. i've spoken from experience with all the folks in here that have run "easy scripts"
<SEJeff> I bought this card because it is supposed to support EXA well
<robotgeek> z3r0x: enable universe
<z3r0x> robotgeek, yes but I guess not with ssl support
<nalioth> ClayG: and had their boxes messed up
<robotgeek> z3r0x: first do a 'sudo apt-get build-dep ettercap' to install the dependencies
<robotgeek> z3r0x: you might also need libssl-dev, i guess
<z3r0x> yes
<z3r0x> robotgeek, I'll try it thx
<ClayG> hmm, I may just use the scripts sources.lsit
<ClayG> lsit
<ClayG> er whatever
<atrophic> hehe
<nalioth> atrophic: lots of folks have been in here with broken systems from using "easy scripts", and i dont understand it, cuz we have safe proven methods to get the stuff in place already
<ClayG> I used alot of the stuff from the guide
<ClayG> mplayer doesn't work in mozilla
<nalioth> ClayG: using non ubuntu repos is not advised, either
<z3r0x> robotgeek, I run the command. and now?
<blanky> can anyone please tell me how I can add files to an ISO?
<epistax> I'd like to start editing kernel configuration options from the ubuntu default, is there a kernel package that'll get me a source there?
<Corrupter> ok, i have a bit problem
<atrophic> nalioth, But adding 30 things manually is so much less fun ;)  I guess you just have to trust the scripter if you're lazy enough to use it.
<robotgeek> z3r0x: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev , then ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<siggen> Hello, a question if I may.
<nalioth> blanky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<atrophic> siggen, ask away
<SEJeff> Corrupter: You don't know how to get the kernel package and you want to change it? Sounds like you're going to break things
<siggen> To become an ubuntu developer would would it take?
<siggen> Also, where would I have to go?
<navarone> SEJeff> check this thread and see if anything pertains to you...or gives any ideas   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32495.html
<nalioth> atrophic: we usually have to help the folks who's box gets trounced, tho
<DShepherd> hey
<z3r0x> robotgeek, where can I find the source?
<Corrupter> sejeff: wtf?
<foampeace> you are required to ask questions here :>
<Corrupter> sejeff: i never said anything about that...
<atrophic> nalioth, understood.  It hadn't occured to me that they caused problems.  Perhaps I should stop recommending automatix in here.
<robotgeek> z3r0x: apt-get source ettercap
<SEJeff> Corrupter: stupid autocomplete, sorry
<dts> has anyone used unison
<nalioth> atrophic: or perhaps write your own responsible script using safe methods?
<robotgeek> siggen: just develop :) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<SEJeff> epistax: You don't know how to get the kernel package and you want to change it? Sounds like you're going to break things
<ClayG> nalioth, so you know that automatix does not use "safe methods"?
<epistax> SEJeff: New to apt-get and ubunu, not linux :P
<epistax> ubuntu :P
<concept10> any college kids here
<atrophic> nalioth, but a) that defeats the purpose of being lazy and b) why would anybody trust me more than they'd trust the maker of automatix?
<Corrupter> i have a problem, when i try to do updates or download something using synaptic, about 8 sites say they were unable to connect due to 404 errors
<Corrupter> concept10: me
<blanky> nalioth: What I ment was, a program or something, a method, etc., that lets me add files to an ISO
<siggen> robotgeek, so it's not like gentoo and what not?
<nalioth> ClayG: obviously it doesnt check for enough variables or folks wouldnt be in here with problems
<concept10> Corrupter, you ever used gnu/scheme?
<SEJeff> epistax: apt-cache search kernel will give you what you need. I'll let you find it :-)
<nalioth> blanky: read the wiki, it tells you how
<Corrupter> concept10
<Corrupter> concept10: no
<robotgeek> siggen: what do u mean?
<ClayG> oh you have heard others say that they had problems with automatix
<blanky> it does awww, I cant find where
<concept10> I guess I will just install it from the dapper repository
<munkay> hi guys. does anyone here know much about linux file systems?
<locomorto> munkay: just ask the question :)
<Corrupter> anybody know what i should do?
<navarone> munkay> don't get em started...;)
<robotgeek> siggen: also join #ubuntu-devel
<siggen> ahh
<whitynz> is it safe to resize the root partition in windows (partition magic)
<siggen> :)
<z3r0x> robotgeek, I still get this error while trying to run make. But I run configure with a few options
<siggen> thanks
<locomorto> !tell Corrupter about repos
<nalioth> atrophic: ClayG: do as you will, i just speak from the "after" side of the scripts
<SEJeff> siggen: #ubuntu-motu is where you need to go to get started
<robotgeek> z3r0x: have no clue
<munkay> ha. sorry. i have 4 drives. 300 + 250 + 250 + 200. I want to set them up as a file server. Holding mostly large files (100-1000 meg). which file system would you suggest
<munkay> i cant decide between xfs or reiser3
<atrophic> nalioth, I understand your position.  I think we're just wanting to know if it's automatix specifically that you've heard people have trouble with
<ClayG> Ok nalioth, I'm using it now
<z3r0x> robotgeek, it works now...without options in configure
<robotgeek> z3r0x: hmm, cool
<SEJeff> munkay: reiser is best for small files. ext3 is battlehardened and works like a champ regardless. xfs was designed for large files. A 1GB file isn't very large though
<ClayG> Nice, everything worked smoothly. Lets see if my mplayer plugin works now
<ClayG> good test is goto 89.com and goto the movie gallery
<pppoe_dude> is there a way to send a message/alert to all users on a network (or a specific IP) in X?
<Corrupter> that didn't really help much...
<munkay> okay so if i had say thousands of files between 5-10 megs each. you would suggest reiser for that drive?
<pppoe_dude> sortof like net send in dos i guess
<munkay> and xfs for the larger file drives?
<RRubin> pppoe_dude: theres a port of that for linux but it doesnt run by defaulet
<Corrupter> how do i do any of this?
<atrophic> Corrupter, do any of what?
<RRubin> pppoe_dude: linpopup
<ClayG> god,do .wmv clips not play off of websites in FF?
<ClayG> I could have sworn they did
<SEJeff> munkay: You won't notice a difference unless you are using something like fibrechannel drives. If you are using IDE or SATA, the differences are minimal with reiser vs xfs vs the world
<z3r0x> robotgeek, do I have to do something after sudo checkinstall?
<pppoe_dude> RRubin, does it send to linux users?
<SEJeff> munkay: Thats my experience, ymmv
<RRubin> pppoe_dude: if they run the client
<atrophic> ClayG, they do for me
<ClayG> oh wait!
<ClayG> It's working now
<pppoe_dude> RRubin ok
<ClayG> had to close FF and reload it, forgot about that
<blanky> nalioth: sorry for the annoyance, but I'm kind of in a hurry, thanks for the help. But could you give me an example command for the following situation: I have an ISO, and I want to add a file to the ISO
<ClayG> NICE MAN
<ClayG> automatix is AWSOME!
<robotgeek> z3r0x: did it say installation successful? if so, copy the deb somewhere safe and keep it away :)
<Corrupter> when i try to do updates or install something, it tell me i have like 8 404 errors
<IguanaNed> ca any one here  help me out to get Azureus running on my udbuntu box?
<ClayG> things actually work, think of it as an updated, current version of ubuntuguide, but automated
<munkay> SEJeff: ah. so ext3 is just as good you say? im asking because i also want to beagle-index the whole thing
<nalioth> blanky: i dont remaster cds. i just point people to the link
<RRubin> Corrupter: change mirrors
<z3r0x> robotgeek, yes it was successful.
<Corrupter> how? and to what?
<munkay> SEJeff: and beagle works fine with ext3 right now (im running it on my laptop)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ClayG about ubuntuguide
<robotgeek> z3r0x: that's it, you should be able to run it
<IguanaNed> Synaptic can't find azureus weh I search for it
<ClayG> Automatix = UbuntuGuidexVersion 2 on steroids
<SEJeff> munkay: Just make sure to put user_xattr in your /etc/fstab so that beagles extra metadata searching/indexing works
<RRubin> Corrupter: synaptic, settings, repositories
<blanky> oh well
<SEJeff> munkay: Yes, that would work fine
<Corrupter> ok, well, i checked all the repositories... and like 15 of them failed
<Corrupter> i checked all the files and they said faield next to half of them
<atrophic> Iguananed, you need to enable a repository that has it.
<RRubin> Corrupter: which mirror are you using?
<munkay> SEJeff: where do the adv/disadv of reiser/xfs come into play then, if they are same as ext3 for this use?
<Corrupter> i don't know
<ClayG> corrupter, how about at least using the sources.list in automatix
<IguanaNed> atrophic: do youknow which one I need to enable?
<ClayG> you will have a much wider selection
<Corrupter> wtf, give me a break, i'm an utter n00b
<nalioth> Corrupter: using non ubuntu repos will have negative effects on your machine. i guarantee it.
<RRubin> Corrupter: theres a file called /etc/apt/sources.list. in it is a list of repositories. us.archive.ubuntu.com is the default for us people
<SEJeff> munkay: reiser was designed to work well for smaller files and speed. It more efficiently compacts smaller files and saves space if you have thousands of small files
<munkay> SEJeff: how small is small
<munkay> SEJeff: a few k, or a few megs?
<Madpilot> ClayG: does automatix use non-Ubuntu repos? (just curious...)
<SEJeff> munkay: Less than a meg generally
<blanky> how can I unmount something
<SEJeff> munkay, think webservers with thousands of html pages
<robotgeek> Madpilot: i'm sure it does, it installs all those codecs and all
<atrophic> IguanaNed, sorry, I don't know which repository I got it from.
<blanky> what's the unmoutn command
<munkay> SEJeff: gotcha. and xfs is opposite. large db files etc
<munkay> SEJeff: rite?
<robotgeek> blanky: umount
<blanky> sudo umount media/cdrom0 ?
<blanky> thanks, that it?
<robotgeek> blanky: yup
<IguanaNed> Atrphic: is it ok to enable all fo them?
<robotgeek> blanky: or eject /dev/cdrom also works
<SEJeff> munkay, Silicon Graphics designed xfs to work with their giga/tera byte movie files on their custom Irix operating system. They open sourced xfs when they started building linux clusters
<atrophic> IguanaNed, all of the default ones, yes.  You can even add additional ones manually if you choose, though nalioth swears it negatively effects your system.
<SEJeff> munkay, it was designed for massive files
<blanky> *scared* it says it doesnt exist
<ClayG> Pilot give me one second and I'll post what It <I beleive> uses
<blanky> media/cdrom0 or media/cdrom doesnt exist (it says)
<atrophic> Madpilot, yes, it uses non-ubuntu repos
<robotgeek> blanky: just type 'mount' to see if it's mounted
<IguanaNed> ? what BitTorrent client are ppl using here?
<blanky> oh nevermind, I was in my home dir that's why
<Corrupter> all i'm using is the original repositories from ubuntu, i haven't changed anything
<Madpilot> ClayG: pastebin or just post a URL - no need to flood the channel
<Corrupter> it just keeps giving me the error that it can't connect
<IguanaNed> maybe just a show of hands?
<nalioth> atrophic: it will cause a conflict in the upgrade process. depending on the amount of non ubuntu pkgs and the level of the pkg, it may bring the box to a "frozen" position
<robotgeek> IguanaNed: either rufus or btdownloadcurses
<d03boy> where is the ubuntu forum
<SEJeff> munkay, ext3 was designed to add journalling capabilities to ext2. I would dare to say that ext3 is the most stable fs while reiser is one of the least. I've heard several horror stories about reiser eating filesystems
<d03boy> woulodnt iit be in the "community" tab? i dont see it
<ClayG> That's what I'm doing, that is what is taking longer - thanks for the tip
<robotgeek> d03boy: www.ubuntuforums.org
<munkay> SEJeff: thanks
<munkay> SEJeff: looks like i'll stick reiser for my smaller drive and ext3 for the rest
* robotgeek is lucky that reiser hasn't eaten my drive yet :)
<SEJeff> munkay: The bottleneck is your disk. Unless you are using very expensive and VERY fast disks like fibrechannel, you won't notice a huge difference with anything
<munkay> SEJeff: ah. so the better alternative is just to ext3 the damn things, and go with what's reliable
<james__> this is my first IRC message 'hello world'
<robotgeek> james__: we can see you
<holycow> i disagree with SEJeff
<atrophic> james__, wrong syntax, try echo "hellow world";
<ClayG> god, these pastebin servers are slow
<SEJeff> munkay, do the research yourself. I'm merely telling you my experience
<Corrupter> i did kind of mess with the /etc/apt/sources.list file a little while ago...
<holycow> reiser is a terrific fs
<SEJeff> holycow, by all means... enlighten us
<robotgeek> #ubuntu-offtopic is waiting :)
<blanky> does samba have a GUI
<Madpilot> Corrupter: "kind of mess with"?
<blanky> how can I use samba
<nalioth> atrophic: using non ubuntu pkgs causes dependency errors and will cause the box to not upgrade at some point
<onkarshinde> blanky: swat?
<SEJeff> holycow, let me see if I can find the quote from Hans Reiser about focusing on speed moreso than stability on LKML...
<atrophic> "kind of mess with" = "broke"
<Corrupter> well, last night everybody on here was trying to help me enable universe, then everything just went f*Cking nuts with it
<Corrupter> i changed like 1 # and then the whole thing was 100% different when i went back to it
<munkay> SEJeff: true. but thanks for the info. first hand experience is just as valuable too.
<holycow> lol indeed, munkay generally you will see two types of users out there, reiser haters, and then those of us who use it.  it's not that their opinion/experience is invalid but it would help to reasearch it a bit more before condemming one on hearsay
<robotgeek> SEJeff,holycow : please take that offtopic, though
<onkarshinde> blanky: For administration use swat. For mounting samba shares you can go Places->Connect to server
<ClayG> wow
<ClayG> http://pastebin.karimaziz.info/index.php?show=549
<atrophic> nalioth, what do you suggest if the packages you want aren't in the ubuntu repos?
<blanky> thanks
<nalioth> atrophic: what pkgs are those?
<Corrupter> so... ummm... any idea's of what to do?
<SEJeff> holycow: You are making bad assumptions. I never said I hated reiser. I said it is less stable than ext3. That is a fact
<nalioth> atrophic: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<onkarshinde> Corrupter: paste your sources.list into pastebin
<holycow> SEJeff, cool, we can leave it at that, i just wanted to toss in a vote for the otehr side :)
<IguanaNed> my sources.list is read only how can I modify it?
<DShepherd> IguanaNed: sudo
<SEJeff> holycow: fair enough
<Madpilot> Corrupter: check your sources.list against this one:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 - assuming you're running 5.10 (Breezy)
<ClayG> sudo gedit sources.lsit
<onkarshinde> IguanaNed: 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list'
<nalioth> Corrupter: the repository servers are having a bit of a hiccup atm
<munkay> haha thanks. i think there's votes for both sides already.
<nalioth> Corrupter: you are not the first user in the past few hours to not be able to connect
<munkay> i wouldn't be considering reiser if i didnt already read up as much useful stuff and still seemed like all 3 fs do the job equally well :|
<munkay> i had no real basis to pick either, so i figured i'd ask someone here
<Corrupter> well, i couldn't last night either
<holycow> munkay, that is pretty much what my experience has been overall as well
<SEJeff> munkay, like I also said. you won't notice a difference between filesystems speedwise. reiser compacts small files better and saves space. But you need thousands of small files for that to matter
<munkay> well i have around 25 thousand
<holycow> what SEJeff SAID
<holycow> :)
<Corrupter> ok, yeah, i'm missing several dozen of these sites
<holycow> sorry for caps
<holycow> heh
<Corrupter> can someone give me a cop of their sources.list file so i can just copy and past into mine?
<onkarshinde> munkay: SEJeff: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Corrupter about sources
<Corrupter> ok, and how do i change it?
<Madpilot> Corrupter: several dozen? there should only be about half a dozen entries in your sources.list
<ClayG> anyone know a  good security channel, but more like anon browsing , staying stealth type stuff?
<Madpilot> Corrupter: in a terminal, type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" w/o the ""
<Corrupter> i'm saying half a dozen failed downloads
<ClayG> when you start synaptic??
<munkay> thanks guys. see ya later.
<ClayG> this is the problem I had, from following a guide, later a guy in here gave me his sources.list and it worked great no errors... I wish I could remember the guys name
<ClayG> or maybe girl, I guess that was sexist of me
<TurtleGirlMan> Heya, I'm messing around with Ubuntu, trying it out, trying to switch away from Windows a bit but I'm not sure if i will be able to get everythign I need/want from this, I know you can get all kinds of freeware for Linux Operateing systems but can you use programs compatable with Mac or Windows too? I can
<alva> hi
<TurtleGirlMan> 't find anything on that anywhere
<alva> how can I install printer drivers for a Canon Pixma iP 1500 please?
<holycow> TurtleGirlMan, crossover office runs a bunch of windows software if thats what you mean
<Corrupter> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4849
<holycow> so yes mostly
<Corrupter> thats what my source.list file looks like
<holycow> i run windows in vmware for a few things as well
<wjb> j #xubuntu
<TurtleGirlMan> Ah, I remember that being mentioned somewhere, I'll have to go poke a t that a little bit, that might be what I need, thank you very much!
<holycow> cedega supports a whole bunch of native windows games
<holycow> so you can really get access to most stuff if you want
<Corrupter> does anybody see anything wrong with it?
<alva> can someone recommend how I get a printer working thats not in the listing?
<holycow> TurtleGirlMan, those are the 3 biggies for running windows like stuff, there are other projects as well
<nalioth> W15
<Corrupter> anybody...?
<holycow> TurtleGirlMan, what are you looking for specifically?
<Corrupter> ... *Sigh*
<holycow> Corrupter, checking
<holycow> looks fine, whats the problem?
<Corrupter> it won't download
<TurtleGirlMan> Well, I want to still be able to play some of my Games for Windows and Mac like Diablo 2 as well as maybe keep MSPaint and other little things like that
<Corrupter> keeps saying it failed at obtaining several repositories
<holycow> try using uk.archive... or ca.archive instead ... there might be somethign wrong with the servers
<Corrupter> and i do that... how?
<Madpilot> Corrupter: remove the "us." from the archive URLs
<Corrupter> oh
<holycow> :)
<Madpilot> Corrupter: so your first one becomes: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<Corrupter> nope, still did it
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  are you around.. another question for you
<Madpilot> Corrupter: try the ca archives, I just tried and they all work...
<nalioth> thewayofzen: ok
<Corrupter> ok
<Sedge> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  i installed gtk-theme-switch  and now i am no longer able to change gnome gtk themes using the gtk-theme-manager in system > preferences > themes without opening switch2 first by command prompt
<Madpilot> Corrupter: or replace your entire sources.list with a cut-n-paste of this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  is this normal behavior?
<nalioth> thewayofzen: i'm not much on look-pretties, i like functionality over appearance (i dont know the answer, sorry)
<Corrupter> hmmmm, that seems to be working so far
<Corrupter> worked
<thewayofzen> nalioth, thanks.  it would appear that removing gtk-theme-switch fixes the issue.  it would appear im better off without it. (was using it for flux)
<Madpilot> Corrupter: the .ca or the complete replacement?
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  which WM are u running?
<Corrupter> uk
<nalioth> thewayofzen: i run on average 10 terminals in the ootb gnome brown (iow, i'd be happy with any WM, since most all of my stuff is done in a terminal)
<jrsims> nalioth: you use fluxbox?
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  rad.  as usual.. youve been a fine help.  always appreciated. :)
<nalioth> jrsims: i have used it, yes
<jrsims> nalioth: what's your preferred wm?
<nalioth> jrsims: as i said to thewayofzen i run 94% of my stuff in a terminal
<thewayofzen> i like that.  ninety four :)
<jrsims> nalioth: right, I caught the tail end of that conversation.
<jrsims> nalioth: was wondering - in light of the fact that you prefer terminals, which WM did you find best suited you?
<nalioth> jrsims: i use the standard brown gnome to hold my gnome-terminals
<jrsims> nalioth: ah ok
<dell500> anyone know how to open all folders within other folders in tree view/
<Corrupter> what else is there besides terminal?
<jrsims> fluxbox is cool, but if you're going to run any Gnome apps, you might as well boot into gnome anyway since you'll end up having to load the gnome libraries.
<robotgeek> jrsims: you can try ratpoison or ion
<jrsims> robotgeek: I haven't heard of either. Like flux I assume?
<robotgeek> jrsims: nope, radically different
<jrsims> robotgeek: what's the philosophy?
<nalioth> jrsims: nope, more austere
<nalioth> jrsims: ratpoison is a mouse-less wm and ion is a fork
<dts> what's the best way to have a userspace (!) program run periodically (every other day)
<robotgeek> jrsims: ratpoison is 'screen'like
<jrsims> interesting
<nalioth> dts: open a terminal and type "man cron"
<robotgeek> dts: add it to your cron job, crontab -u <yourusername> -e
<jrsims> can't you also just run xorg without a WM?
<jrsims> i mean, if you wanted to?
<nalioth> jrsims: not sure what you'd see, but yes i guess it's possible
<BinaryDigit> hi all
<dell500> anyone know how to get lame to convert wma to mp3?
<jrsims> hmm. These ion screens look appealing....
<BinaryDigit> anyone know how to copy a whole bunch of files from one dir to another?
<dell500> cp -rv /path/to/files/* /path/to/new/
<dts> robotgeek: what if it's a X program
<z3r0x> BinaryDigit, cp /path/to/folder/* /path
<z3r0x> dell500, shit you were faster
<dell500> :)
<dell500> i did that alot with my mp3s :)
<z3r0x> ^^
<dell500> i'm uber messed up too, wierd :)
<BinaryDigit> oo thank you!!!
<robotgeek> dell500: one sec. paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4850
<BinaryDigit> :D
<kwtm2> Rather than installing Ubuntu 5.10 (which I have), I've installed Ubuntu 5.04 so that I can test upgrading.  I'm to understand that Hoary, for example, can turn itself into Badger.  Do I need to change any repositories for that to happen?
<robotgeek> dts: hmm, i am not sure if cron can do that
<jrsims> Curious. For those of you who do like to run near 10 terminals at a time, what programs are you running?
<vonPryz> I tried to upgrade Hoary to Breezy, and run into some problems. I edited sources.list and s/hoary/breezy/ Apt and Synaptics upgraded some packages, but some 50 packages are not upgraded.
<kwtm2> jrsims: screen
<dell500> robotgeek:  what is that?
<vonPryz> apt-get install nmapfe just gives an error: nmapfe: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<holycow> kwtm2, yes, exactly
<robotgeek> dell500: a script which converts all wma's in the directory to mp3 using lame
<dell500> sweet!
<kwtm2> vonPryz: okay, but I can just substitute "Breezy" for "Hoary" and it should work, right?
<crimsun> vonPryz: get rid of your non-Ubuntu archive references in /etc/apt/sources.list
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell kwtm2 about breezy
<dell500> robotgeek:  what about flac -> mp3?
<robotgeek> dell500: just change the appropriate commands. i din't write tht stuff :)
<dell500> robotgeek:  where should i put that?
<robotgeek> dell500: just run in in the directory where you have the wma's
<jrsims> dah, I forgot. What's the polite way to kill a process without using the 'kill' command?
<dell500> oh ok
<robotgeek> jrsims: i know killall is indecent
<dell500> well crap, i don';t have mplayer
<mojo> redondos: No joy getting Ubuntu on the armada laptop.  just does not like the limited memory.  Even tried server install...  MEPISLite tried to start an X but never got to a GUI.
<jrsims> robotgeek: yes, that's a little ruder to my processes than I prefer.
<jrsims> :)
<BinaryDigit> what fonts do you guys use for firefox?
<robotgeek> mojo: there's something called featherlinux/puppy linux/damn small linux
<alva> how can I install printer drivers for a Canon Pixma iP 1500 please?
<alva> can someone recommend how I get a printer working thats not in the listing?
<vonPryz> crimsun, I don't think I have any non-Ubuntu archive references. All my sources.list entries are pointing to *.ubuntu.com repositories. I used to have Marillat (sp?) earlier on, though.
<mojo> robotgeek: i'm trying to get a minimal gui for web browsing on an old compaq armada laptop with 32mb memory.  Other fun stuff is pcmcia usb adaptor to usb cable modem (usbnet).
<robotgeek> mojo: hmm, no idea :(
<crimsun> vonPryz: then you need to remove anything installed from debian-marillat
<mojo> robotgeek: the poor sad thing has win98 on it but can find no drivers for usb card or eth. over usb to get cable modem
<mojo> i am trying MEPISLite again with a different kernel option (2.4)
<vonPryz> crimsun, I see. Any easy way to find out which packages came from there? I don't remember anymore what did I install.
<robotgeek> vonPryz: dpkg -i | less
<robotgeek> vonPryz: nm, my bad
<crimsun> vonPryz: start by looking at the error message you got.
<mojo> I was hoping to find out what Debian version someone was suggesting earlier, said I should try it with xfce
<Corrupter> how do i install automatix
<NeverAgain> how do I use dapper ?
<crimsun> NeverAgain: don't unless you're prepared for breakage.
<Corrupter> how do i install automatix?
<atrophic> Corrupter, download the script from the forums, run it, then go to applications -> system tools -> automatix
<Corrupter> ok
<Corrupter> how do i run it...?
<Corrupter> *doesn't know how to isntall*
<ZiX> hi all, how to get planeshift?
<Aegir> crimsun: Dapper is quite stable at the moment. Has been from day 1. Probably have some major breakage like what happened with XOrg during the Breezy development cycle
<Aegir> But it's been good sofar
<atrophic> Corrupter, the forum post you download it from should have instructions.  If you read those and still can't get through it, pm me and I'll help you through it.
<NeverAgain> what will dapper do though ?
<NeverAgain> if I run it and it doesn't work out
<Aegir> NeverAgain: If you're asking that type of question, then Dapper seriously isn't for you. I'd stick with Breezy.
<z3r0x> NeverAgain, look at the topic ->  If you have to ask how to use dapper, don't. ^^
<Aegir> z3r0x: Well said
<talios> is postgres 8.1 packaged for ubuntu anywhere at all?  I only see 7.4 and 8.0
<z3r0x> ^^
<ZiX> erm... how to get planeshift?
<talios> 'lo crimsun
* ajmitch_ is finally upgrading to dapper now :)
<mojo> ZiX: it is not in the repositories, I don't think... you may have to download it, compile, and install it from the planeshift website
<talios> hey ajmitch_
<z3r0x> what is dapper?
<ZiX> ... is dapper drake out?
<ajmitch_> hi talios
<ajmitch_> ZiX: certainly not
<Aegir> I've been riding the Duck since about a week into its development
<ajmitch_> it's in development
<mojo> ZiX: unless they have a .deb for it you can download and try installing with dpkg
<ZiX> what features does dapper drake have?
<yi> how do i show the files owned by a package with apt again?
<BinaryDigit> is dapper the next release after breezy?
* Aegir hides before he says somthing that leads a whole heap of Linux noobs off a cliff into the realm of 'broken computr'
<ajmitch_> Aegir: good idea :)
<Aegir> ajmitch_: ;)
<BinaryDigit> hehe
<yi> ah, dpkg -L
<ajmitch_> developers & those that know how to unbreak a system are the ones who should be working with dapper
<kalias> Hi!  How does one setup vnc on linux?
<crimsun> Aegir: yes, I know (as a MOTU).
<Aegir> crimsun: *bows*
<crimsun> Aegir: no need for that, but seriously, like ajmitch_ said, it's too early to be recommending it
<Raskall> kalias: install software, run vncserver on server and vncviewer on client
<ZiX> WHOA
<ZiX> cool games around there in the topic.
<RobNyc> limewire rocks
<vonPryz> kalias, and drill some holes to firewall, if needed.
<BinaryDigit> RobNyc yes it does :)
* talios wouldn't mind running an easy to setup dapper-xen - then I could play/monitor and not break
<RobNyc> BinaryDigit: :)
<crimsun> (hi mark, btw)
<talios> much get xen running sometime.
<kalias> I check my install and I have vnc installed, however there does not seem to be an icon around to run it.
<talios> :)
<coz> hello all
<DShepherd> I have been looking for a 3d ping ping game that i can download...anybody can help me out
<kalias> don't need to do the firewall thing, this is for a home network.
<coz>  I have problem with gimp and the wacom tablet
<vonPryz> kalias, try vncviewer on command line
<coz> I have pressure sensitivity going fine however
<ajmitch_> talios: I'd love Xen as well, really :)
<coz> when I choose the brush, forexample
<coz> and then try to choose something else
<coz> It won't release the brush even if I move off of the drawing window
<Aegir> Never was recomending it. I have to deal with enough new Linux users at my school to know that already :). I somhow managed to start some kind of revolution at my school, but some of the people are frighteningly new to the whole thing. I'm constantly fixing things that go boom.
<talios> ajmitch_, I'd love a nice "makeMeAZen.sh" script.  last time I looked there was still too many hoops to jump through than I wanted ;p
<kalias> okay, vnc viewer worked.  I assume vnc server will get up something so I can log in from a windows box?
<Annath> Hey all, I had a bit of a linux newbie question. I was wondering if it was possible to access my files on windows without rebooting into windows. Does anyone know if this is possible?
<mojo> anyone run dual-head?  how do you move an app open on one head to the other head???
<crimsun> Annath: sure, just mount the Windows partition.
<ajmitch_> mojo: yes, by dragging it from 1 screen to the other (when xinerama is setup)
<vonPryz> Annath, It depends about your Windows filesystem. Linux can read quite well all the Windows partitions, but writing is more a problem
<Annath> I don't need to write, just read
<vonPryz> Then you shouldn't have any troubles
<Annath> how would I go about doing this?
<BinaryDigit> yea, i didn't set my windows filesystem as fat :(
<kalias> how do you get a vnc server to startup on powerup?  I want to log into the ubuntu machine remotely.
<z3r0x> Annath, I think it is mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxy /mnt/windrive
<mojo> ajmitch_: i can move the mouse between them but not drag windows.  doesn't xinerama make a big desktop stretched between the two?  i want each to be a separate 'workspace', you know.
<z3r0x> Annath, man mount
<Annath> thatnks
<Annath> thanks*
<ajmitch_> mojo: yes, I've got 1 large desktop - I don't know if you can move windows from one to the other otherwise
<whitynz> put it in fstab Annath
<whitynz> so it's auto
<mojo> ajmitch_: how is it with windows that center, or for mazimizing?  do they span or can they maximize to the screen they're on?
<mojo> ajmitch_: i found windos that centered on the split (like most 'modal' windows under MSWindows) sucked when i worked with a WinNT dual-head setup at an old job
<ajmitch_> mojo: with xinerama, they maximise on the screen they're on - assuming that the window manager is xinerama-aware (most are)
<mojo> ajmitch_: hmm... goodness.  i can live with that no problemo.  this 'hard divide' won't cut it for me
<mojo> ajmitch_: so how do i do xinerama?
<Sedge> !glxgears
<ubotu> Sedge: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Sedge> anyone know how to check fps on glxgears?
<mojo> ajmitch_: I only JUST figured out how to set up my ATI Radeon 9800XT for dual-head (w/ fglrx xorg drivers)
<ajmitch_> mojo: right, and I'm using the nvidia-specific config for xinerama :)
<ajmitch_> mojo: so you might want to look on the wiki
<holycow> i run dual here
<holycow> windows maximize to the moni they are on
<Sedge> anyone know how to do an fps benchmark with glxgears?
<coz> Hello again
<mojo> ajmitch_: well, what is the jist of it with nvidia?  should be the same (generally) for ati
<coz> anyone here familiar with ubuntu/wacom/Gimp?
<mojo> ajmitch_: or i can go rtfm ;-)
<fatehaze> What exactly does "Add Applications" do?  I ask because nothing happens when I run it
<ajmitch_> mojo: nvidia has twinview options, not the same as ati
<holycow> i'm waiting for the new mobos with that new bus, so i can get a quad setup with proper acceleration
* darkline is away: Christophe971 !
<fatehaze> It asks me for my root password but nothing happens after that... is there a way to run it from terminal?
* darkline is back (gone 00:00:05)
<Annath> Hm... how do I foud out where the windows system is located?
<holycow> sudo app
<mojo> ajmitch_: okay, i see.  yeah, the ati drivers had some options i should go study
<DShepherd> I have been looking for a 3d ping pong game that i can download...anybody can help me out
<holycow> fatehaze, it adds applications
<fatehaze> Isn't that what Synaptic does?
<holycow> fatehaze, chances are your user doesnt have administration priviledges
<vonPryz> Annath, fdisk tells you
<Annath> thanks
<holycow> fatehaze, if your user doesn't have admin priviledges, apps will ask for pass but fails silently
<fatehaze> I see
<holycow> fatehaze, yes, this is a shortcut for uber noobs
<holycow> i.e. windows users
<fatehaze> Oh, ok
<fatehaze> I was mainly just curious what the heck it was
<fatehaze> Thanks :)
<holycow> no worries ;)
<vonPryz> Annath, get root access, then fdisk /dev/hda Press p for print and then q for quit (m will print a menu fo commands)
<mojo> DShepherd:  try http://cannonsmash.sourceforge.net/ .. it was a simple google search
<mojo> DShepherd: google up "3d ping pong linux" for more
<DShepherd> mojo: k
<vonPryz> Annath, look for System column entry named HPFS/NTFS
<zcat[1] > vonPryz: /sbin/fdisk -l  -- no root required, no chance of doing any damage..
<mojo> DShepherd: right on
<zcat[1] > sorry, no.. root required..
<DShepherd> mojo: that looks complicated
<zcat[1] > but no interactivity, just dumps a list of partitions and exist
<zcat[1] > *exits
<mojo> DShepherd: what looks complicated?  installing cannonsmash from source?  it's not really so hard.
<DShepherd> http://www.nowheresville.us/media/curveball.swf <-- I was thinking something more like this
<DShepherd> mojo: not installation.. the game
<mojo> DShepherd: oh, i see!  :)
<elkbuntu> greetings, has anyone here successfully made a tomsrtbt floppy from within an ubuntu breezy install?
<mojo> DShepherd: well my suggestion is to google around some then.  there were lots of other hits to investigate.
<DShepherd> mojo:  I have been... oh well back to google again
* darkline is away: I'm busy
<fatehaze> Here's another noob question: is there a way to log into root from gnome?
<fatehaze> I know I can just su from terminal, but how do I manage things like user accounts in xwindows?
<aftertaf> fatehaze:  you need to enable it in gdm's config.
<rob_p> fatehaze:  Yes but it's not too wise.  There's probably very few good reasons to do so.
<aftertaf> fatehaze:  and you can run the command for users for example, with gksudo in front of it, which willrun the X app as root
<elkbuntu> rob_p: plenty of good reasons... just few of them acceptable
<aftertaf> w00000000t
<rob_p> :-)
<DShepherd> mojo:  you playing arent you. :D
<DShepherd> :)
<zcat[1] > Most of the admin stuff is off the system menu, and will already run in gksudo that way..
<strannik> hello guys....just read about Xubuntu and wanted to take a look at it...followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingXubuntu, but it said   E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<mojo> DShepherd: playing what?  no, I am trying to get some kind of basic linux on a 32mb laptop
<fatehaze> How would I go about enabling it in GDM's config?  Can you point me to the file?
<mojo> DShepherd: but for me that counts as playing ;)
<aftertaf> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<DShepherd> mojo: kool
<aftertaf> strannik:  its in universe reposiroty
<aftertaf> er... that looks wrong :] 
<mojo> DShepherd: hopin' so...  but so far no love from the ubuntu or mepis install cds... neither makes it too far before choking
<elkbuntu> !info tomsrtbt
<elkbuntu> :(
<strannik> i know....i made sure that the universal repository is uncomented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> mojo:  32meg :/
<viviersf> why would i get : HDIO_SET_DMA failed: operation not permitted
<viviersf> when i gtry to set dma to 1 ?
<strannik> but it still gave me an error...really strange
<aftertaf> strannik:  did you run apt-get update after?
<DShepherd> mojo: 32mb?!! wow...
<fatehaze> Anyone know of a decent BitTorrent client for linux?
<mojo> aftertaf: well it is a friend who is spending hours watching after his disabled father.  he wants something more than the 4 walls to stare at, and can't get the usb pcmcia card working with his cable modem (also usb) in win98.  he wants to browse and take telecourses
<elkbuntu> strannik,  http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php for latest repos for hoary and breezy
<mojo> fatehaze: ubuntu comes with one, but it seems to be simplistic.  I used Azureus with success.  It is a Java client
<fatehaze> One that allows selective downloading?  I use BitComet on windoze and I love it, I'm looking for something similar for my uBook
<marco> hey guys, my internet seems to be working fine... i'm using aim and other programs without a problem, but mozilla won't work... any suggestions?
<Syntux> guys, I'm running 386, and I want to go with 686, i've just apt it, do I have to apt anything else before booting to it and getting things screwed up
<Syntux> ?
<strannik> here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4851
<strannik> and yes..of course i did an update
<fatehaze> Azureus was a memory hog in my experience, but then again that was on xp
<elkbuntu> mojo try Damn Small Linux... it's a bit bare but it's made for as little as 16mb ram.. and you could apt extra packages in
<aftertaf> Syntux:  what packages did you istall, and did they drag any others with dependencies?
<mojo> fatehaze: u r probly right... i am open to an alternate also
<elkbuntu> err.. did i say that to the right person?
<fatehaze> I don't think we have too many options
<DShepherd> mojo: you tried puppy linux?
<mcadory> marco: from terminal ps aux|grep firefox and nothing running?
<mojo> elkbuntu: You think that DSL/XFCE4 is a good shot to try?  will it do usbnet to the cablemodem?
<marco> what's ps aux?
<mojo> elkbuntu: yeah, i am the 32mb laptop attempt
<fatehaze> I've had a ton of questions building up, so I hope you guys don't mind me unloading a few of them
<marco> mcadory, let me try it hold on
<Angelfish> hey all
<elkbuntu> mojo well there is a pcmcia install instructions... which im tyring to do but i cant get tomsrtbt to make
<aftertaf> !info xubuntu-desktop hoary
<mojo> marco type man ps at a prompt  ps is a cmd and aux are the options
<fatehaze> Is there any way to get the motd to display on startup?
<marco> ok
<Angelfish> anyone know of a decent guide to convert over to those pesky fglrx drivers?
<aftertaf> strannik:  there you go... you are on hoary, it only exists for breezy, you'll need to upgrade first
<marco> mojo, man for manual
<marco> right
<aftertaf> Angelfish:  ayeah, buy an NVidia
<Syntux> aftertaf,  linux-image-686 and linux-restricted-modules-686 just in case..
<mojo> marco: yep
<aftertaf> Syntux:  ok, then sudo apt-get install  linux-686 too......
<elkbuntu> mojo: http://damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Floppy_Only_Install_with_Netcard_%28Poormans_Install%29
<strannik> aftertaf, bingo....didn't say about that...damn...any way to upgrade to breeze without downloading the iso? i don't have a change to buy the distrib of breezy...live in ukraine
<Syntux> aftertaf, finished, lets boot and see
<Syntux> aftertaf,  thanks :-)
<aftertaf> strannik:  were in a free software paradise.......
<mcadory> marco: you got it. pipe redirects all that output through grep which will search for the line with the string "firefox" on it
<marco> mcadory, i got this marco     6678  4.6  4.1 122828 43316 ?        Sl   22:34   1:19 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin -a firefox
<marco> marco     7129  0.0  0.0   3080   848 pts/1    R+   23:02   0:00 grep firefox
<aftertaf> Syntux:  no pb ;)
<aftertaf> strannik:  you change all occurrences of hoary to breezy in your sources.list, then apt-get update
<mojo> elkbuntu: thx so it looks like it may be comfy in 32mb.  i'll have to investigate usbnet
<marco> mcadory, i see... i'm still a little new to ubuntu
<aftertaf> strannik:  then you sudo apt-get -f install  just to be sure, then you sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> strannik:  what is your gfx card?
<Angelfish> aftertaf, laptop with a mobility 9500 sorry ;)
<strannik> =) my card is intel integrated..
<aftertaf> Angelfish:  hehe was being 'comical' anyway.... i dont know, they are tough to sort out those ati cards
<perry753> Ubuntu sucks you noobs.
<elkbuntu> well if it has usb, go get a cheap 128mb pendrive and install it on that
<aftertaf> strannik:  ok so not nvidia or ati then ? its fine ;)
<sunrex> i think i might have got my ram to work
<sunrex> yay
<sunrex> anyone else here?
<aftertaf> lol
<elkbuntu> mojo the first thing you might want to do when you get the dsl going, is to upgrade to a newer version of 'apt'
<Angelfish> aftertaf, i got it done with gentoo a long time ago, but im trying out a new distro for fun ;) ubuntu is nice so far
<mcadory> marco: i remember a problem similar to this a few months ago, have you searched ubuntuforums.org?
<aftertaf> 500 of us sunrex
<sunrex> lol
<strannik> aftertaf  thanx...doing as you instructed just now...
<elkbuntu> mojo, the one it comes with isnt very smart in terms of dependancies
<aftertaf> Angelfish:  read the ati factoids?
<aftertaf> strannik:  hehe good luck ;)
<Angelfish> aftertaf, they on the website?
<aftertaf> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<strannik> want to see what xubuntu is like....kde...so slow on my computer at work
<aftertaf> strannik:  what is your pc? processor & ram?
<marco> mcadory, well... i haven't tried that... mozilla might not let me see that site
<sunrex> well it seems all i add to do was turn up my ram voltage..but im not sure..
<mojo> elkbuntu: okay thanks.  i am investigating dsl stuff now... googling "usbnet damn small linux" looks promising
<elkbuntu> :)
<strannik> he...it would let me..give The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<strannik>   xubuntu-desktop: Depends: x-window-system-core but it is not going to be installed
<strannik> E: Broken packages
<elkbuntu> now all i need is someone to educate me in this damn tomsrtbt thing... or at least why it's not recognising my FDD
<mcadory> marco: sorry.  looking now.  you could always install another browser through synaptic temporarily
<strannik> aftertaf celeron 2.0, 256 ram, don't remember the intel chipset for it
<aftertaf> strannik:  after which command?
<strannik> after sudo apt-get -f install xubuntu-desktop
<Angelfish> aftertaf, i guess i should rephrase that, on the ati website, or on the ubuntu site?
<aftertaf> strannik:  noOOO;  just " sudo apt-get -f install  "
<aftertaf> Angelfish:  ahh... no i meant the ubotu ones...
<MrFarts> wow. ldap is a real mess under ubuntu
<marco> mcadory, it's all good, i'll try getting netscape
<aftertaf> lol MrFarts
<MrFarts> aftertaf, you've had the same experience ?
<MrFarts> i'm sort of pissed
<perry753> ubuntu is 4 noobs.
<aftertaf> MrFarts:  never tried it actually, would like to but dont know where to start. i have a severe handica with ldap on linux, i'm mcse :] 
<joevandyk> So, how long would you guess it takes to transfer 40 gigabytes over a 10/100 network via samba?
<marco> mcadory, maybe if i reinstall, then it'll work, if not, i'll try another browser...
<joevandyk> what's a good transfer rate?
<markus> join #ubuntu-de
<MrFarts> aftertaf, works fine on redhat and gentoo
<MrFarts> god damn clusterf*ck on ubuntu
<aftertaf> Seveas:  can you ban that lo$3r g33k??   perry753   n=Perry@c-24-4-29-183.hsd1.ca.comcast.net
<pppoe_dude> can you block people on Psi / jabber?
<aftertaf> MrFarts:  no idea sorry...
<joevandyk> I transferred 100 MB in 12.0 seconds.  That's a good clip, right?
<mcadory> marco: hold tight.  have you run a system update recently?  have you rebooted after?
<strannik> aftertaf, ok i just run: sudo apt-get -f install...got Reading package lists... Done
<strannik> Building dependency tree... Done
<strannik> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1115 not upgraded.
<Corrupter> omfg this is annoying
<ivan_> n
<pppoe_dude> i can't seem to be able to find privacy options in Psi
<marco> mcadory, i'll apt-get update
<marco> hold on
<atrophic> Corrupter, what's annoying you?
<Corrupter> you know that popup that shows up when you have updates that says "new updates available - Tell me about this later|Show Updates"?
<aftertaf> strannik:  ok, now sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<atrophic> indeed
<marco> mcadory, is sudo init 6 the correct way to restart?
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  disable it; rip its eyes out ;)
<aftertaf> marcels:  is one way
<navarone> yes marco
<Corrupter> it won't go away!!!
<Corrupter> it's sitting there like a dead dog
<fluvvell> 
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  cant you remove it from panel?
<strannik> holy @#$...thats a whole lot of stuff to download...thank god i'm not paying for the internet
<atrophic> it'll go away if you unplug the power cord
<Corrupter> i don't know
<mcadory> marco: one of several
<aftertaf> strannik:  hehe upgraaaaaaaade
<xxvii> ok.. i installed Azureus the torrent client.. i want to get rid of it, but it doesnt show up in synaptic.. should i just delete the folder?
<ivan_> Hi
<aftertaf> xxvii:  how did you install it?
<ivan_> Someon know how to set the console to display frames?
<Corrupter> i can't restart cuz i've got automatix going right now and it'll keep going forever and a day
<Madpilot> Corrupter: just clicking anywhere on the white part of the big huge update flag should make it go away..
<aftertaf> xxvii:  if with apt, then sudo apt-get remove azureus will do
<Corrupter> i've tried the obvious... it's just stuck there...
<xxvii> aftertaf: if i remember correctly, it was a tar file, i think.. so i didnt really install it
<marco> mcadory, i tried to apt-get update... and it's stuck at 98%
<aftertaf> xxvii:  you got the tarball and tar xvzf 'ed it? then make make install ,
<fluvvell> wow, I just performed a breezy update with the new pressed disks (yes they arrived today!!!) and it was incredibly smooth, I just have one hangup with nautilus loosing its nice icons - any ideas ppl?
<marco> mcadory, 98% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<strannik> aftertaf thanks a bunch...
<onkarshinde> ivan_: What do you mean exactly?
<Ribs> fluvvell: logout, log back in
<strannik> has any one of you already installed ubuntu 6.0?
<fluvvell> Ribs, logged out, rebooted, no change
<mcadory> marco: patience grasshopper.
<aftertaf> strannik:  if you did the make,  make install thing to install it, then you to the tarball directory and try sudo make uninstall
<aftertaf> strannik:  6.4 you mean? dapepr? yup :] 
<marco> mcadory, lol
<Ribs> xxvii: azureus doesn't need to be 'installed'. It sounds like you just untar'd it, in which case, it's safe to just delete the folder it created.
<ivan_> For example links shows 000 or something like that instead of frames
<Corrupter> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh
<Corrupter> it's still there!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xxvii> Ribs: thanks
<fluvvell> also the trash can icon disappeared and is replaced with a box with an X in it.
<Ribs> fluvvell: pass, check the forums
<ivan_> i've tried changing the locale but nothing
<marco> mcadory, Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release.gpg
<marco>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138), connection timed out
<marco> 98% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (216.165.129.138)] 
<Corrupter> and damn, i am losing hard drive space faaaaaaaaas
<Ribs> fluvvell: Sounds like the theme has broken somehow...
<Corrupter> i'm at 927 MB
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  cant you interrupt what you are running to kill the gonme panel?
<strannik> aftertaf working nice?
<onkarshinde> ivan_: try w3m
<Ribs> fluvvell: So check your theme settings too
<rohan> hi all
<fluvvell> Ribs, I could try a different theme...
<rohan> i have some questions about net
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  kill the process...
<fluvvell> if I could find it!
<Ribs> fluvvell: yeah, try that
<aftertaf> strannik:  working? hehe sort of :)
<Ribs> fluvvell: System, preferences, I believe
<navarone> fluvvel > system/preferences
<onkarshinde> rohan: State your question
<Corrupter> ok, what do i need to expand my Linux partition?
<onkarshinde> Corrupter: gparted. Also that partition should not be mounted
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  your root partiton? a live cd.
<ivan_> onkarshinde: but the problem isn't links, aptitude, the kernel menuconfig and all the apps that use ncurses shows bad characters instead of lines
<marco> mcadory, my friend said that ubuntu could be tripping out... do you think mac osx is any better?
<rohan> my net uses dhcp. i removed all hotplug mappings from /etc/network/interfaces. now, i dont want my net to be activated each reboot. for that i removed all "auto eth0" lines too. but whenever i try System -> Administration -> Networking to bring up my net, it automatically puts the "auto eth0" line. and, ifconfig eth0 up does not call dhclient. what do i do ?
<rohan> i dont want net to be activated on startup
<Corrupter> ok... well... would i be able to change 2 partitions at once, like make one bigger and make one smaller, or do i have to delete one partition?
<ivan_> onkarshinde: I think that is the locale, beacues it is set to UTF8
<fluvvell> Ribs, it comes up after I select one looking for a location.. for what?  is this where I'll find the theme or store it?
<robotgeek> rohan: if you touch the gui, it will put in those lines there
<mcadory> marco: are you still waiting?
<marco> yeah....
<sunrex> hey were is the conky config located at?
<onkarshinde> rohan: Is your's a DSL connection?
<marco> it's stuck
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  if they arent mounted you can do most things with them.....
<Corrupter> ok, what live CD has gparted?
<onkarshinde> ivan_: Can't help you then.
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  ubuntu live cd
<mcadory> marco: personally, i find ubuntu to be the best fit distro I have tried.
* BinaryDigit is away: I'm busy
<aftertaf> Syntux:  how did it go?
<Corrupter> if i have enough memory to do it i will...
<robotgeek> sunrex: ~/.conkyrc
<xxvii> ok, i'm going to download this program.. would .zip be easier to use or .rpm?
<navarone> corrupter> www.sysrescuecd.org   <-- I th8ink thats the url
<robotgeek> BinaryDigit: fix your irc client
<Corrupter> now what do you mean by mounted? do you mean bootable?
<aftertaf> xxvii:  if you can use apt, that is always best, what are you d:l ing?
<rohan> robotgeek: :(
<rohan> onkarshinde: yes. mtnl.
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  nope, you can mount and unmount partitions
<marco> mcadory, ubuntu's pretty dope...
<rohan> robotgeek: how do i do what i want to do ?
<Corrupter> sweet, geuss i'll do that tonight if autofix hurries up
<Syntux> aftertaf, smooth :-) Thanks.
<xxvii> aftertaf: limewire.. the only options are .rpm and .zip unfortunately
<Corrupter> any chance of something going wrong...?
<aftertaf> what is limewire?
<rohan> onkarshinde: you use mtnl triband ? thats what i am using
<onkarshinde> rohan: Then use 'sudo pppoeconf' It will ask about boot startup option. Say no. And then you can start your connection anytime with 'pon dsl-provider'
<xxvii> aftertaf: p2p networking
<robotgeek> rohan: one thing to do would be to find out what lines the gui puts in there, then remove the auto eth0, and then sudo ifup eth0 to connect
<aftertaf> xxvii:  and better to use tarballs, rpms arent packaged for debian systems.
<Corrupter> aftertaf it's a p2p client
<onkarshinde> rohan: I am using BSNL boradband (Dataone)
<navarone> mcadory> I agree...i thought mandrake was tops for user friendliness and overall feel, but not any more
<dducko> ubotu tell xxvii about limewire
<rohan> onkarshinde: yes, the same thing.
<robotgeek> rohan: dialup? aamchi mumbai?
<xxvii> lol
<atrophic> ubotu tell atrophic about limewire
<marco> mcadory, it's all good... thanks for your help
<rohan> robotgeek: yep, mumbai. you too ?
<Corrupter> so what are the chances of my partitions screwing up if i use gparted?
<aftertaf> xxvii:  you see the link ubotu sent you?
<xxvii> dducko: thanks
<robotgeek> rohan: originally hyd. now TX
<markgrif> I just installed, on my old iMac, it's very nice.
<xxvii> aftertaf: yea
<dducko> xxvii, You get the /msg from the bot?
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  considering your username, depends on latent bad luck i suppose ;)
<onkarshinde> Corrupter: what partition do you want to resize?
<rohan> robotgeek: ifup eth0 does not call dhclient.
<fluvvell> ick, cant seem to change themes after breezy update
<dducko> and welcome
<z3r0x> rohan, so write a script
<Corrupter> in other words, i'm boned
<robotgeek> rohan: i tht you were using ethernet. that will not work
<xxvii> aftertaf: i used to have my ubuntu system set up with limewire a while back.. but that was a long time ago.. getting refreshed on all the stuff i forgot
<xxvii> dducko: yea, thanks man
<rohan> robotgeek: i am on ethernet. eth0.
<onkarshinde> rohan: Please refer to my reply. It works exactly as you want
<rohan> z3r0x: i like using the gui :(
<Corrupter> onkarshinde i have a 17 GB Windows XP partition, and a 3 GB Linux partition, my Linux partition just ran out of space and Windows needs to die anyways
<DShepherd> how can I find alist of all the processes that start up?
<linuxboy> where can I find a doc explaining the ubuntu version numbers and names ?
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  hehe nah... its not hard and the tools are stable enough for a lot of people to use them. always have a backup of things your life would be ruined by osing, you can have a power cut in mid resize and tyou're cooked ;)
<ivan_> anyone know how to fix the incorrect display frames in the console?
<navarone> xxvii> if you are looking for nice p2p client try phex...is frontend for gnutella...has a windows flav as well
<aftertaf> linuxboy:  its a year/month thing, and the names are for fun :)
<rohan> onkarshinde: problem is, i dont have to dial and all.
<rohan> onkarshinde: it is as good as a eth0 connection
<xxvii> navarone: can i apt it?
<onkarshinde> Corrupter: Instead of resizing you can make separate partitions for /usr /home etc. That is how I work.
<aftertaf> ivan_:  what is your default locales?
<rohan> onkarshinde: as the modem is connected to lan card
<linuxboy> atrophic: I want a link to it
<sunrex> does ati drivers run on ubuntu 64bit?
<dducko> linuxboy, the version number is the Year (05) followed by the month october (10) so 5.10
<onkarshinde> rohan: Yes I know. All dsl works same way.
<ivan_> aftertaf: UTF8
<Corrupter> well, i have 100% of my hard drive used by partitions
<mcadory> marco: good luck.  you can try to kill the process for the firefox.  remember the process # that was given with the ps aux| grep firefox.
<rohan> onkarshinde: some people told me bsnl has dialers.
<Corrupter> i need to take away from 1 and give to another, ya know, like Robin hood, just with Linux
<sunrex> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<linuxboy> dducko: I wans a link to a doc explaining it. for someone else
<aftertaf> ivan_:  any language on top of that? or pure utf8
<Corrupter> take away form the rich (Windows) and give to the poor (Linux)
<markgrif> I should hope so, Corrupter :-)
<marco> mcadory, thanks
<rohan> onkarshinde: are you sure i need ppoeconf ? i have removed pp* services from startup, using sysv-rc-conf
<onkarshinde> Corrupter: I mean delete windows partition them make more than one partitions for /usr /home etc. Transfer your current data to them and add lines to fstab so that they mount next time you boot.
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  you'l have no problems doing that. but set it out on papaer what you want to do beforehand.
<ivan_> aftertaf: en_US.UTF-8
<marco> mcadory, worse comes to worse, i can use the mac os
<mcadory> marco: try kill -9 ######, what ever the process #'s are, then re run the app.  I think an update and reboot are necessary though.
<Corrupter> well i need Windows for certain things like writing Visual Basic and C++ apps
<onkarshinde> rohan: No harm in trying. I will be back after 1/2 hour.
<Corrupter> can't do that on Linux too well
<aftertaf> ivan_:  and you dont have a ny error messages about locales, just messy ncurses stuff, right?
<marco> mcadory, ok
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  one day ;)
<ivan_> aftertaf: yes
<ivan_> aftertaf: in xterm it shows ok, but in real console mode it doesn't
<Corrupter> i think Linux will always kind of be for servers
<Corrupter> once Windows dies (counting down the minutes) Apple will just swoop in and pick up the pieces
<aftertaf> ivan_:  argh. that does suck. tried dpkg-reconfigures locales, just to regenerate them?
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  boo.... :)
<navarone> xxvii>  http://phex.kouk.de/download.php   <ii dl and extract files in folder of your making...i put it in phex folder in home directory. Assuming you have java installed you can open terminal cd to phex folder and then type  /java -jar phex.jar    and the app will start
<Corrupter> i mean, it would be nice if Linux were a more mainstream OS for desktops, but when i think Server, i think Linux
<ivan_> aftertaf: let me try
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  cos severs need to be robust. but that doesnt make it unsuitable for desktops.
<mcadory> corrupter: ubuntu is the slickes install i have seen to date.  with a little more work in this direction, linux on the desktop in major #'s is a reality.
<xxvii> navarone: thanks man
<navarone> xxvii> you can dl blackdown java from Add Applications
<aftertaf> mcadory:  i 2nd that ;)
<Corrupter> i feel the same, Ubuntu has more compatibility than anything i've seen yet
<Corrupter> but then again, i haven't used Linux since it was 50% code and 50% GUI
<navarone> btw, anyone with a decent 3d card try a preview of the Lament screensaver
<arun> i am not a ble to run my run in ubuntu
<navarone> xxvii> np
<Corrupter> now it's like "what!? it goes STRAIGHT to the sign on screen!?!? IN COLOR!?!?!?!?!?!?"
* markgrif looks at Corrupter
<DShepherd> I have a pic as my desktop background but behind that...theres the  brown.. how can I change that brown?
<aftertaf> aru:  please elaborate... ;)
<DShepherd> how can I find alist of all the processes that start up?
<aftertaf> DShepherd:  in /etc:init.d   or with bum (boot up manager)
<Corrupter> I remember back in the day when you had to manually start X
<pawan> default breezy: how do I get postfix working in ubuntu? telnet localhost 25  says: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Corrupter> now it just goes straight to gnome or KDE
<aftertaf> Corrupter:  you can stop that though if you want ;)
<Corrupter> lol, that ok
<arun> can anyone help?
<Corrupter> see
<Corrupter> people are stupid
<Corrupter> as hell
<xxvii> navarone: what's blackdown java?
<Corrupter> so if it's easy, they will flock to it
<DShepherd> how do i change the default brown on my desktop to some other colour
<rohan> ok.... how do i use etherconf to prevent my net from being activated at startup ?
<atrophic> Corrupter, have you tried mono?
<Corrupter> i got called on a job once, the lady told me her coffee holder was broken, so i was like "Wtf?" so i go down there, and the lady had coffee covering her CD-rom drive
<Corrupter> what is mono?
<atrophic> a .net development environment
<Corrupter> you've got my attention...
<navarone> xxvii> it's a version of Sun's java...in Add Applications I think it is in the Internet/More Programs ...it will ask if you want to enable multiverse repository...do that and apply install
<MrFarts> Corrupter, that story is about 15 years old
<Corrupter> what story?
<Corrupter> oh
<mcadory> corrupter: not necessarily true.  does it work, is it stable, can I use application XXX on it?  if you can get 75% positive on those questions, then they will use it.
<xxvii> navarone: cool, got it, thanks again
<navarone> xxvii>  after that just run phex like I said and configure to your liking
<rohan> ok.... how do i use etherconf to prevent my net from being activated at startup ? its a eth0 connection
<navarone> xxvii> np duide
<DShepherd> aftertaf: so how can I temporarily disable a process?
<Corrupter> see, Windows has pissed enoguh people off to where they have finally started using their brains and converting to Linux
<dducko> linuxboy, did you get your answer, if not,  scroll nearly to the bottom of this page (or search for "unky Fairy" on it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<Corrupter> i saw a banner a while back from microsoft saying how Windows Server was a cheaper solution than Linux...
<rob_p> rohan:  Why don't you just remove the, "auto eth0" from /etc/network/interfaces?
<atrophic> mcadory, that's only three questions, to get 75% you have to say yes to all
<pawan> there are a zillion postfix man pages. Aha. postfix start.
<dducko> linuxboy, *Funky Fairy*
<rohan> rob_p: if i use Sys -> admin. -> Networking to bring up or down the eth0 connection, it puts the line back in.
<eric__> how do i make grub load windows automatically instead of linux?
<rob_p> rohan:  Then don't use the gui!  You can do, "ifup eth0" when you want to bring it up.
<rohan> rob_p: :S i like the gui :D
<rob_p> rohan:  er... "sudo ifup eth0"
<Lehto> All: I have an installation problem, trying to put Ubuntu 5.10 to PC, but installation hangs all the time at [11.76.255799] input:AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0 , then nothing.. tried up to 6 times now...
<z3r0x> rohan, are you a windows user? ^^
<marlun> What do I need to play DVDs? I just want to be able to play DVDs for now so I don't want like every available codec, if its possible :)
<rob_p> rohan:  Then just be sure to "deactivate" eth0 using the gui before shutting down and you'll be set!
<aftertaf> DShepherd:  in the boot up? you either deactivate it or you leave it.... one will make it start on boot, and one will do nothing: you can run it manually... Is it sth you have running on boot you want to disable?
<mcadory> rohan: or "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"  and then "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" to turn it off again.
<ivan_> aftertaf: same :(
<pawan> marlun : ogle
<eric__> how do i make grub load windows automatically instead of linux?
<dducko> linuxboy, an even better link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<marlun> pawan, only ogle? no codecs and stuff?
<DShepherd> aftertaf: whats' sth?
<pawan> dducko: no Rampant Rhino in that list :-(
<aftertaf> ivan_:  ahh, then i'm all out of ideas. if possible get a scrennshot (though if it is console, not easy) and paste it to pastebin, that way you can ask a real expert later ... :/
<linuxboy> dducko: thanks
<rohan> z3r0x: of course not. i am a slackware user :P
<aftertaf> DShepherd:  something in lazy keyboard-speak
<rohan> thanks guys
<ivan_> aftertaf: ok ty
<rohan> anyway guys .. gotta leave
<rohan> thank for the help, all :)
<aftertaf> eric__:  you edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst <- it has instructions ion the file.... but make a backup first
<merp> Does the current Ubuntu use the same installer as the current Debian?
<eric__> aftertaf, where can i find instructions or could you point me in the right direction, im just trying to fix this and go to sleep
<aftertaf> !grub
<ubotu> methinks grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<DShepherd> aftertaf: I am moving from windows to linux, new to ubuntu. using it for a month now or so.. i just want to know to do the things I can do in windows... and one of them is tweaking my boottime
<mcadory> eric_: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo?highlight=%28dual%29
<aftertaf> eric__:  see the howto... i cant remember all the things you need to do and i dont dual boot at work
<eric__> !grub
<ubotu> methinks grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<crimsun> merp: "current" referring to "previous stable," "current stable," or "current development?"
<merp> "Current Stable" and "Current Stable".
<bball> I'm gettint 404 not fouund errors for some of the backports package lists
<mcadory> later
<crimsun> merp: yes, "current" is based quite closely on d-i.
<navarone> bball> I think those servers have been down most of the day
<merp> That's unfortunate.
<bball> ok
<aftertaf> DShepherd:  hehe  i get ya ;). but beware of comparing all in linux to windows, a lot of things are just different.....    someone gave me a link to apage that really explained things very well in that way.
<aftertaf> !lnw
<ubotu> aftertaf: No idea
<aftertaf> !linuxnotwindows
<ubotu> from memory, linuxnotwindows is http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<DShepherd> aftertaf: yeah i know....
<merp> D-I likes to time-out on all of the packages on the netinst, and fails on all servers atleast once, then doesn't try to redownload them.
<crimsun> merp: I don't see it that way, but I'm sure you have your reasons for thinking that. We have massive installer upgrade-fu in the works for Dapper.
<fraser_> is debian itself really alot harder to understand, considering ubuntu is just a branch?
<bball> is that where the win32 codecs are ? I'm trying to get the codec packages listed on the unofficial starter guide
<merp> I'm currently coming from Slackware and wanting a change.
<crimsun> fraser_: no, and no (Ubuntu is not so much a branch as it is a sister project)
<merp> Debian just wasn't working.
<marlun> pawan, what could be wrong if I get no sound? The video is playing but theres no sound.
<merp> Debian would install the system itself, but never be able to install X.
<DShepherd> aftertaf: like for example, I like this windows app clipomatic. quite nice, It stores clipboard entries... where can I get one for ubuntu
<fraser_> crimsun, ok, but alot alike?
<zcat[1] > it's probably trying to use oss when you have esd running
<crimsun> fraser_: fairly similar in many respects
<merp> I had no problems installing Slackware, but it corrupted two of my hard drives after a SlackPack upgrade.
<pawan> marlun: you have to sacrifice a chicken, I think.
<merp> My only choices left to consider are Ubuntu and Gentoo.
<merp> If the Ubuntu installer works, that would be nice.
<merp> But, if it is based on the Debian installer, I'm afraid it won't work for me.
<marlun> pawan, sacrifice a chicken? =)
<navarone> Shepherd > I find some people remain using windows because they would like to continue chatting and such with people using windows only
<pawan> marlun: kill off any other sound application, restart the player. failing that, crank up the volume with alsamixer and try again.
<marlun> pawan, seems drastic :P
<marlun> pawan, ok, i'll try
<merp> I miss Linux so much.
<pawan> marlun : is mp3 stuff playing?
<crimsun> merp: why? The idea is that we provide 1 CD from which to install a fully usable desktop environment. You don't need an active Internet connection to install it at all.
<merp> I used "install DVDs" for Debian too.
<merp> It would by default try to connect to the security servers for updates.
<crimsun> heck if you wanted, you pretty much can take any Debian-based system and {dist,cross}-upgrade it to a Ubuntu one
<merp> Once it downloaded a portion of a package it would without telling me it doesn't exist try to install the entire operating system and then just not work.
<xxvii> what command for extracting from .zip file?
<crimsun> merp: then simply install Ubuntu directly from the burned image without an active 'net connection. Again as I've mentioned, there's massive installer-fu in the works for Dapper.
<navarone> has anyone tried kubuntu and if so what differences in them?
<EdLin> xxvii, unzip
<crimsun> navarone: KDE-based environment.
<xxvii> navarone: kubuntu just uses KDE instead of Gnome as its default DE
<merp> ...  Installer-what?
<xxvii> EdLin: thanks
<pawan> merp: hah. That's what you get if you mix stable with unstable. Give yourself a good spanking.
<crimsun> merp: installer work
<unclefrank> has anybody here attempted to compile the ivtv 3.8 drivers with ubuntu?
<navarone> crimsun> yes...but what differences as far as drain and resources and memory and such?
<DShepherd> im out
<maximaus> navarone, you can have Kubuntu installed under regular Ubuntu and choose your session upon login
<merp> pawan:  I only used stable.
<DShepherd> nite!!!
<crimsun> navarone: that depends on what you choose to install
<merp> pawan:  I haven't used Ubuntu... only Debian.
<pawan> merp: stable doesn't behave like taht in debian.
<jenda> yo folks.
<navarone> I kinda like gnome...has enough to do the job...but not enough distractions to get me in trouble
<merp> o_O
* maximaus has regular, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu installed for exploration, all are great, but he prefers the standard Gnome.
<merp> Unless there was a recent update in the last week, it sure does for me.
<jenda> Anyone know the proper fstab entry for a reiserfs /home? (OH, and do join the marketing team :))
<merp> http://www.debian.org/CD/torrent-cd/
<merp> I got the image from here.
<merp> I doubt they would torrent unstables.
<MrFarts> why did ubuntu have to fuck up ldap ?
<crimsun> there are snapshots of unstable available
<EdLin> merp, forgive me for asking, but what do your Debian-specific questions have to do with Ubuntu?
<merp> If so, I didn't use them.
<pawan> merp: you don't have a default system then. Debian stable has changes in security, but those are minor changes, unless you have botched apt configuration stuff.
<crimsun> MrFarts: I don't know, why haven't you pointed me to a bugzilla entry that you've filed?
<navarone> xxvii> Let me know how the phex thing goes. I had v2.0.0.6 for windows for quite some time...It's up to v2.8 now...lol
<merp> EdLin:  I am wondering if the same install issues will happen when I try to install Ubuntu.  I don't want to waste the time, blank discs, or hard drive space.
<MrFarts> crimsun, because the bug is that the configuration is non-standard and there is no documentation
<MrFarts> what the the hell is @BACKEND@
<crimsun> MrFarts: ...so where's the bug that you filed?
<EdLin> merp, well, since I haven't had install issues with either one I can't help you on that. ;-)
<MrFarts> the openldap site doesn't say anything about this directive/variable
<MrFarts> or whatever the fuck it is
<pawan> merp: ubuntu is a no brainer to install on desktops. It may have a problem with some laptops. That's why the live cds are great for testing.
<crimsun> MrFarts: I presume you've pored over the documentation in /usr/share/doc/$package/ [...] 
<merp> pawan:  Does it allow full control of the installation?
<navarone> pawan> most problems i had run into were solved with  little googling and searching forums
<xxvii> navarone: i'm getting an error when i type in /java -jar phex.jar in the directory that phex.jar is located in
<merp> I like to pick my packages separately.
<navarone> xxvii> have you installed the java?
<merp> I prefer Slackware, but it did something unforgivable.
<xxvii> navarone: yup
<jenda> Any reiserfs gurus around?
<navarone> what error it give?
<crimsun> merp: you can always choose the 'expert' installation mode. Further, you can choose to install only the base, which omits the desktop. Then you can install whatever the heck you want.
<xxvii> navarone: it says bash: /java: No such file or directory
<pawan> merp: you get prompted on the install cd (not the live cd) for how to partition. So you can avoid wiping out MS windows at the right place. It is pretty obvious stuff.
<La_PaRCa> xxvii, remove the /
<xxvii> La_PaRCa: :) worked, thanks
<MrFarts> crimsun, yes, there is fuck-all there
<merp> I have Windows and Linux on separate hard drives.
<pawan> navarone : I only had hoary at the time with a laptop that barfed with x.org. Breezy would no doubt have worked fine.
<xxvii> navarone: thank you too
<crimsun> MrFarts: so file a bug, thanks
<navarone> xxvii> in the directory you installed there is a documents folder. Go to the folder and open blahblahother.html   explains the install and operation
<MrFarts> crimsun, you are so helpful, jackass
<merp> I learned my lesson the other time from allowing write access to my Windows disc in Slackware.
<merp> It screwed up random sectors of both hard drives.
<crimsun> MrFarts: let's take a step back, shall we? I'm telling you what's likely to move things forward.
<xxvii> navarone: i got it.. just had to remove / from /java
<navarone> okay
<MrFarts> crimsun, you have no interesting in "moving things forward"
<MrFarts> crimsun, you just get off on being a prick
<merp> crimun:  That's much like most installers I'm familiar with.
<La_PaRCa> MrFarts, what happened with openldap?
<crimsun> MrFarts: no, I'm actually quite serious about your filing a bug.
<pawan> navarone : so anyway, I told the person to get a free ubuntu cd and do it themselves later when they got back home. I'd reckon they're using it now.
<MrFarts> La_PaRCa, the configuration format used by ubuntu is not documented anywhere
<MrFarts> La_PaRCa, they are using some strange directive format that i can't find either in the installed documentation or on the openldap site
<crimsun> ...so file a bug and help get it fixed for Dapper.
<pawan> MrFarts : yup, so file a bug
<ditesh|cassini> i have a strange problem with breezy. when i log into gnome normally, the keyboard doesn't work. logging in as gnome-failsafe works ok. where do i start looking in order to fix this problem.
<navarone> pawan> good.
<devint> how do i manually eject a cdrom?
<pawan> devint: eject
<crimsun> There are a little over a dozen core developers, and the rest of us involved with Ubuntu development can't track every bug that every user comes across if the user doesn't file a bug in the bugtracking system.
<marlun> pawan, no, I have not done anything for mp3 stuff to work yet, thought I would start with DVDs :)
<nomike> hi
<navarone> ditesh> i would boot in fail safe and go to system/ preferences/ keyboard and provide accurate info for the keyboard. that may help
<unclefrank> the pentium 4 process is a 686 class proccessor correct?
<devint> crimsun: that's a glaring flaw then, no? are more core developers needed?
<xxvii> anyway to make this command into an application launcher? java -jar phex.jar in the /home/phex/phex_2.8.2.92
<MrFarts> crimsun, why did you screw with LDAP for no good reason ?
<xxvii>  directory
<_h>  How do yo you tune your hard disk by hdparm? What options do you use?
<nomike> I have breezy final installed. How do I recompile my current kernel and recreate initrd?
<MrFarts> crimsun, the configuration i had worked fine for every other linux distribution i've tried it under
<nomike> is there a tutorial?
<pawan> marlun: try it just with xmms or whatever first then. See if your speakers are loud etc. Isolate the problem if you can. You know the score.
<MrFarts> but ubuntu had to go their own way for smoething that *worked* before they fucked with it
<navarone> xxvii> rename the phex... folder into simply phex...saves typing in the long run...lol
<pawan> _h: man hdparm is your buddy
<xxvii> lol
<MrFarts> what's worse is there is *no* documentation on this bizarre configuration
<crimsun> MrFarts: I'm sure there was a reason for it. Since you're displeased, file a bug and one of the responsible parties will be led in eventually. There's no sense in assaulting me personally as I had no hand in it. However, I want the distro to work as I am involved in other parts of its development.
<nomike> (i know how to compile a kernel, I used gentoo before, but where do I get the complete source of the ubuntu kernel including all patches etc.)
<MrFarts> crimsun, this seems broken by approach more than anything
<MrFarts> crimsun, it's mroe of a braindead way of going about things than a bug
<navarone> xxvii> as far as  i know uaing term to open phex is best...and term window will reamin open without cursor untill program exits. then you get prompt
<MrFarts> crimsun, you make changes in standard software, you document them
<crimsun> MrFarts: then raise the issue on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<xxvii> navarone: ok, so there isnt a way to make an application launcher for it?
<ditesh|cassini> navarone, mate, i did that, nothing wrong with the settings.
<pawan> MrFarts : braindead way of doing things can also be filed as a bug
<GTroy> hey guys, does ubuntu do any SMS?
<MrFarts> pawan, ok
<MrFarts> crimsun, ok, sorry, i overreacted at you
<pingswept> Hey, I have a computer running Breezy that keeps freezing hard. Any suggestions about how I can debug this?
<crimsun> MrFarts: np.
<pawan> pingswept: p4 hyperthreading?
<pingswept> I don't see anything weird in /var/log/messages
<MrFarts> crimsun, people are often quite patronizing on IRC channels
<navarone> xxvii> I haven't done it xxvii...but if you do try checking the run in tyerminal box...that may do the trick. But I have not bothered. That's why i renamed the phex folder ;)
<pingswept> pawan: I don't *think* so,
<pingswept> pawan: actually, no. It's an Athlon.
<Aegir> Whats the big hooplah about Hyper Threading? Today is the first I've heard about it.
<xxvii> navarone: lol, k
<pawan> pingswept: I seem to have got past the freezing by constantly accessing the bios like this:   until [ 1 -eq 0 ] ; do ( hwclock 2>&1 ; date +%c 2>&1 ) >> timelogs ; sleep 2; done  &       -   voodoo.
<navarone> people often use bad language on irc channel too...but what you gonna do
<pingswept> pawan: let me think about that a bit
<marlun> pawan, okey, I've donwloaded streamtuner and xmms, and don't seem to be ble to get sound of of xmms either... maybe I'm missing some codecs? (gstreamer-xxx?)
<navarone> xxvii> I would recommend you adjusting the number of connection to ultrapeers and such. I connect to 5 and keep bandwidth wide open as I tend to search...dl....log off network
<pawan> pingswept : I used to get a freeze a day/ twice a day or so. Haven't had it since I am doing that for the last two days. Beats me why it seems to work. It's the geek equivalent of waving a dead chicken in the air.
<pingswept> Aegir: some big company recently revealed some benchmarks that suggest that P4 hyperthreading actually slows down applications in many cases. I don't recall the details.
<zcat[1] > is there an easy way (from script) to get the length of an mp3 file?
<zcat[1] > length in time, not bytes..
<pawan> marlun: check if alsamixer shows anything
<MrFarts> crimsun, unfortunately, i don't have time for this to get fixed
<MrFarts> i guess i'll install CentOS
<crimsun> MrFarts: that's unfortunate, but a well-formatted bug report would go a long way.
<marlun> pawan, how do you mean "if it shows anything"? I've gone through the controls to see that they are all up. :)
<marlun> pawan, found gstream-lame, seems promising, going to install it.
<topyli> marlun: xmms doesn't use gstreamer. perhaps you are just using the wrong output plugin (alsa/esd/whatever you're using)
<icarus> hi all
<marlun> topyli, oh ;P damn
<pawan> marlun : ok, that means alsa modules are there. (that's what I was after)
<bball> I'm trying to install java runtime environment using steps from the unoffical ubuntu guide but I get package not fouund errors
<icarus> does anyone here know how to uninstall programs?
<pingswept> pawan: does it just read the hwclock and date repeatedly into a logfile?
<marlun> topyli, ah! thats proberbly it, I remember now :P (sorry pawan)
<pawan> zcat[1] : have a look in the mpg123 options
<pingswept> icarus: apt-get remove
<icarus> thanks dude!!
<pawan> pingswept : yup. You can even dev/null it. I was tail -f ing the thing to see if I had a crazy clock drift, and to see what froze.
<Aegir> pingswept: Ahhh. That was in regards to server tasks though wasn't it? My personal experiances with Hyper Threading on the desktop have usually been quite pleasent, especially as far as multi-tasking/processing. A friend of mine often brags that his HP processor allows him to run two cpu intensive games side by side, although I have severe doubts as to the legitimacy of that type of benchmark.
<marlun> topyli, pawan, thanks for the help ;P works now, going to check the dvd sound now.
<aftertaf> bball:  from which site you were trying to follow the guide?
<pingswept> Aegir: yes, it was server stuff.
<pawan> marlun : ermm.... what works, how was it fixed?
<bball> aftertaf: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<aftertaf> bball:  ok, forget that guide, it sux.
<navarone> marlun> i havea  sb live 24 bit and in xmss preferences I have output plugin as OSS 1.2
<bball> hehe
<aftertaf> !tel bball about java
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, aftertaf
<aftertaf> !tell bball about java
<Aegir> pingswept: But where does this instability that I have been hearing about come from then? Just people with no idea jumping to conclusions?
<bball> thanks
<aftertaf> bball:  see what ubotu sent you
<aftertaf> !tell bball about javadebs
<pingswept> Aegir: no idea. Here is the slashdot link: http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/11/19/1358218
<marlun> pawan, xmms sound works and it was fixed by changing output plugin to ALSA
* pawan scratches his head. Oh. Cool.
<navarone> marlun> pump up the volume...lol
<pingswept> pawan: tail -f on hwclock?
<marlun> however, why would that help the dvd sound? =P
<pawan> tail -f timelogs
<Aegir> Ahh yes, I think I've already skim-read that, pingswept. Although I rarely trust Slashdot as a reliable source of information.
<marlun> the DVD sound is still not working.
<Aegir> pingswept: Thanks anyway
<pingswept> Yup.
<pingswept> pawan: with that script running in the bg?
<pawan> yup. See if that keeps your system from freezing. I would love to know if it keeps your system from freezing.
<pawan> by freezing, I mean, the system grinds to a halt, barely responding for minutes at a time. Your symptom?
<borup> pawan: are you having clock problems also?
<pingswept> pawan: by freezing, I mean hard freeze. Zero, done, hold down the power button freeze.
<pingswept> pawan: Tue 22 Nov 2005 12:18:34 AM PST  -0.969359 seconds
<pingswept> Tue 22 Nov 2005 12:18:33 AM PST
<pingswept> That's what I'm getting, so it is running correctly.
<marlun> pawan, does Ogle use gstreamer?
<pingswept> I get variations of ~ 1ms
<pawan> borup : no clock problem. Just the clock froze, so I was wondering how the freeze progressed. So I thought matchnig the bios clock with the system clock would give me a clue. It didn't, 'cos the system has not frozen since. Bizarre.
<borup> pawan: ah the opposite problem to mine :-)
<navarone> how do i direct output of a terminal command intoa  file?
<navarone> i.e  whois command results in a text file
<borup> navarone: cmd > file
<navarone> cmd><filename> ? And it is created in home directory?
<borup> navarone: whois ubuntu.com > test.txt
<navarone> or working directory?
<borup> navarone: working directory
<navarone> ok
<navarone> ty
<highvolt1ge> what package provides the php interpreter?
<highvolt1ge> i installed php4 for apache, but I can't get php from a terminal, it seems.
* xota saluda!
<Sonderblade> highvoltage: it probably is installed but the path is not in your PATH
<highvoltage> Sonderblade: where would i find it? i guessed /usr/bin/php, but it isn't there
<navarone> good night folks
<rowanjl> I was just trying to complile GPHPEdit: when the configure script game me this error: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<rowanjl> can anyone tell me what that means?
<Sonderblade> highvoltage: try installing the php4-cli package
<highvoltage> Sonderblade: ok, thanks
<Sonderblade> rowanjl: do you have c++ installed?
<rowanjl> I think so, or it should have been ...
<devint> how do i make a program run when gnome starts?
<swim> i am currently in love with ubuntu
<topyli> devint: system -> prefs -> sessions. add it to the startup programs there
<rowanjl> Sonderblade, what would I need to install?
* xota re!
<agilman> hey, a friend of mine just installed linux but she doesn't know much
<agilman> and I am not much better then her
<marlun> whats the name of the application that shows all the help files for different applications?
<agilman> but Im trying to do some stuff via SSH
<rowanjl> marcels, man?
<agilman> and I can't do sudo -i
<agilman> it tells me that my account is not in the sudoers file
<rowanjl> marlun, man?
<topyli> marlun: the gnome one is yelp
<Sonderblade> rowanjl: gcc, cpp and g++
<marlun> Yeah, yelp is proberbly the one i'm searching for, thanks =)
<rowanjl> Sonderblade, thanks
<pppoe_dude> in jabber, can you use nicknames on the roster list?
<pingswept> agilman: you need to add your account name to the line in /etc/group that starts admin
<pppoe_dude> coz my contact list has the jabber id's instead
<pingswept> agilman: to edit that file, you will need to be logged in as the first account made on the machine.
<rowanjl> Sonderblade, thanks g++ was missing
<pingswept> agilman: change this:     admin:x:106:yourfriend
<pingswept> to the same but add: ,youraccount to the end
<pingswept> in /etc/group
<pppoe_dude> when i send msgs in jabber, my nickname appears, but the other person sees my jabber id instead
<pppoe_dude> (im using Psi btw)
<Sonderblade> rowanjl: np
<pppoe_dude> plz and thanks
<talios> pppoe_dude, you can "rename" the contacts on your contact list
<talios> pppoe_dude, however the renamed contacts are just for your own benefit.
<pppoe_dude> talios: but they can't control their nicknames?
<pppoe_dude> talios: on how they appear on my list?
<crimsun> argh
<talios> pppoe_dude, technically their nick should come through if you view the contact details
<workbean> could bzip2 errors during apt-get update be caused by a filtering proxy server?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<talios> weather the client uses it is another thing thou
<pppoe_dude> talios: i can see it in their details, but the list is still the same
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<talios> pppoe_dude, hmmm, not sure then, you could just go and rename them yourself...
<pppoe_dude> ok
<topyli> unison is really picky about versions. it sucks because no two distros would ever happen to have the same version
<ys76> How do I start the ssh option during install?
<topyli> ys76: what do you mean? ssh is not an install time option. install and run sshd after your system is working
<ys76> topyli: I know there is an option in the d-i. You may do an install remotely...
<[20N40X] > Hi all! What's the repository I have to add when upgrading from Hoary to Breezy?
<ys76> After the first two or three questions the d-i launches a ssh-server and you are able to log in with a special user
<ys76> [20N40X] : Just replace hoary with breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<[20N40X] > ys76, thanks!
<topyli> ys76: oh. i haven't seen that in the ubuntu version. it might be there but then again it may not. perhaps the expert install option gives you that choice
<Fleck> ok ubuntu - allways new packages? :)
<ys76> topyli: Thx, I'll give it a try
<topyli> Fleck: no, releases every six months, is stable in between
<[Jonne] > is anyone else on dapper having problems with firefox?
<Paradoxx> i kno this might not be the place, but i needs a windows program that i can use to encode and burn videos to dvd so they can be pleayed in a dvd player
<Fleck> topyli ohh, how about unstable?
<[Jonne] > Paradoxx, Nero?
<topyli> Fleck: well, it's unstable. it basically tries to mirror with debian sid
<crimsun> [Jonne] : no, I'm not. Why?
<Paradoxx> [Jonne] : which Nero?
<pppoe_dude> i guess you can't really block people in jabber?
<crimsun> firefox | 1.4.99+1.5rc2.dfsg-1ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<[Jonne] > it almost b0rked my system, but running synaptic again seems to have fixed it
<Fleck> topyli i see, but in deb sid for example kde is still old 3.4.2 i think
<talios> pppoe_dude, I believe you can...  mmmm
<pppoe_dude> talios: theres remove authorisation
<[Jonne] > it wouldn't start because it was configuring pcmcia, so i had to use another kernel
<pppoe_dude> talios, but then they can tell you removed it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<[Jonne] > now i'm running FF 1.5 beta2, so it updated fine
<topyli> Fleck: dunno, see what dapper (current unstable) has. http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Paradoxx> [Jonne] : which nero?
<talios> pppoe_dude, true, and?   I think you can block the jid entirely, but that might not be exposed in Psi
<[Jonne] > Paradoxx, i xouldn't know
<[Jonne] > i've never done that
<[Jonne] > but i know nero can do it
<topyli> Fleck: BTW, ubuntu does not follow the debian distribution scheme. it only has the stable version and a very unstable development version
<[Jonne] > get the latest one to be sure
<talios> pppoe_dude, you might get some more info on the jabber group chat - jdev@conference.jabber.org ( jabber development )
<[Jonne] > or go to #nero
<pppoe_dude> talios, but like msn blocking type thing
<pppoe_dude> thheres no one in #jabber btw, only 7 ppl
<Fleck> topyli ok, anyway kde.org says that 3.4.3 is in ubuntu ... :/
<Paradoxx> lol no1 in that channel
<talios> pppoe_dude, jdev@conference.jabber.org - not many of us in there either thou
<pppoe_dude> oh
<pppoe_dude> ok
<pppoe_dude> gotcha
<[Jonne] > Paradoxx, http://www.doom9.org/ is a good resource, i've heard
<topyli> Fleck: so it seems, archive.ubuntu.com confirms
<Fleck> :)
<talios> the JBother client I use has a "block user" command,  psi should.
<topyli> Fleck: just build from debian experimental sources if you are in such a hurry :)
<pppoe_dude> talios, does it make you invisible to them or does it ignore them
<Fleck> topyli well, the problem is that i like deb, but i don't like old apps, i want to use new software, but don't like to compile, and one more thing - debian often has broken dependecies ...
<talios> pppoe_dude, not sure
<topyli> Fleck: experimental is often broken, sid usually works. i wouldn't call sid (or ubuntu) "old software" though :)
<talios> pppoe_dude, http://www.jabber.org/jeps/jep-0016.html <- JEP on privacy/blocking
<pppoe_dude> what a JEP?
<topyli> Fleck: i don't know how you could get the very latest if you want to rely on distributions' packages
<talios> pppoe_dude, Jabber Enhancement Proposal,  its like the specs
<pppoe_dude> ok
<Fleck> topyli well i can wait week, maybe two, but 2 M ... don't
<Bakgat> 'mornin boys & girls!
<Bakgat> can anyone please help me with smb.conf
<topyli> Fleck: if you find a distro that blindly includes whatever is latest from upstream, let me know. it might make a nice system for a playground box :)
<Bakgat> I've followed plenty the references & consulted some of my old linux books & stuff, but still can't get it to gell
<Fleck> topyli ok :)
<Bakgat> @ a stage where I'm starting to re-script the conf file. most undesirable
<kemik> Bakgat: what's the trubl ?
<Bakgat> hi kemik.
<Beleys> Bonjour
<Bakgat> can get my w32 pc to see server, but having trouble authenicating
<Bakgat> tried user, share & server; no joy
<Bakgat> commented out [home]  for now
<kemik> Bakgat: ran smbpasswd ?
<topyli> Bakgat: have you created a samba user for the windows user?
<Bakgat> sudo smbpasswd?
<Bakgat> via gui, yes. enabled 'guest' too
<kemik> Bakgat: yes.. create a samba user and set his password
<Bakgat> ok. gimme a moment to recheck...
<topyli> Bakgat: and restart samba after making any changes
<kemik> ./etc/init.d/samba restart
<pppoe_dude> ya i can see in gaim the privacy options are disabled... so it might be from the transport
<Bakgat> what does the 'sudo'-shell do?
<Bakgat> no luck...
<Bakgat> keep entering username 'guest', no password
<Bakgat> keeps popping up again repeatedly
<Bakgat> if i browse via network tree (as opposed to \\host), i get errors when I get to the workgroup
<topyli> Bakgat: i don't know about the guest user. i simply created users on the windows client with the same username and password i have on the linux box
<mojo> om
<mojo> _/\_
<KiLlRoY> sorry, got disconnected...
<KiLlRoY> back to my question. smb.conf buggy. connection issues from w32 pc
<kemik> KiLlRoY: have you added another user ?
<kemik> tryp "smbpasswd -a testuser"
<kemik> and set a password and try to login
<KiLlRoY> new one, no. just ser pwd for 'guest'
<KiLlRoY> ok. will do now
<kemik> but it's much easier if you create a user with the same username as your iwndowsuser
<kemik> and make sure both computers are in the same workgroup
<hmb> join #canonical
<KiLlRoY> ok. give me a mo'
<devint> omfg
<devint> i'm so depressed
<mojo> lo mem, lo mem, my puters got no mem.  so i thrash all day and i slog all nite, lo mem, lo mem lo mem lo mem.
<h>  how do I change the setting to not to play the DVD when I insert the DVD?
<Seveas> h, systems -> preferences -> removable media
<KiLlRoY> yea, baby!
<penguinzdr> hi, guys! i love gnome!
<aeon17x> And in that, look at Multimedia and uncheck 'Video DVD discs'
<diubidone> hello all, HOW DO I GET RHYTHMBOX TO PLAY MP3?
<aeon17x> diubidone: don't shout.
<aeon17x> !tell diubidone -about mp3
<diubidone> sorry
<Seveas> !tell diubidone about mp3
<diubidone> wait a minute
<diubidone> i have to pay???
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> read that page
<thoreauputic> diubidone: of course not
<penguinzdr> just install the packages
<DrGamut> Totally off topic, anyone here particularly good with diagnosing strange network connectivity issues?
<penguinzdr> blah XMMS is REALLY ugly
<Seveas> penguinzdr, try beep-media-player
<Toma-> penguinzdr: tried bmp?
<Seveas> that's xmms but better looking :)
<penguinzdr> i am using BMP, just trying XMMS
<Seveas> DrGamut, mii-diag, ethereal, netcat and ifconfig are your friends :)
<KiLlRoY> ok kemik. seems to work (but not yet for user not on system/guest). seems I now have am fstab issue
<penguinzdr> do you know a lyrics plugin for BMP?
* locomorto uses amarok
<aftertaf> they both have skins though.
<Toma-> but amarok is the bomb :D
<locomorto> aftertaf: the menus still look crap in xmms
<KiLlRoY> I'm trying to share a fat32 mount
<fruud_> sup
<penguinzdr> Toma-: amarok is bomb, but is KDE
<locomorto> !tell KiLlRoY about samba
<agtnz> Can someone help me get flash working correctly with Firefox 1.5RC2? I get sound, but nothing displays. Just... black.
<diubidone> ok how do i make ogg from mp3?
<Toma-> kubuntu!
<DrGamut> Seveas: I'm not knowledgeable enough to diagnose this, it's not a matter of tools it's a matter of knowing what to look for.
<DrGamut> That's why I asked.
<locomorto> diubidone: I wouldn't
<Seveas> diubidone, transcode
<fruud_> is knubuntu just ubuntu with KDE or its own CDs ? (Install cd etc etc)
<diubidone> why not?
<locomorto> diubidone: Its just going to sound worse then the original mp3
<Seveas> fruud_, both ;(
<Seveas> ;)
<fruud_> oh
<fruud_> :D
<fruud_> wkd
<Toma-> fruud_: yeh. kubuntu is ubuntu with a different DE
<diubidone> says who?
<penguinzdr> i tried kubuntu yesterday. One word: SLOW
<locomorto> diubidone: everyone
<fruud_> ;D aight
<highvoltage> diubidone: says everyone who knows :)
* workbean has had it with these apt-get bzip2 errors :-(
<Toma-> you can install "kubuntu-desktop ontop of ubuntu aswell
<Seveas> DrGamut, if you're around in 2 hours I can help you but I have to go in a few minutes
<diubidone> I mean if mp3 has all this license problem lets switch to ogg and the hell with it
<locomorto> diubidone: It would be different if it was wav -> flac
<Seveas> workbean, remove all duplicate entries from sources.list
* highvoltage uses only .ogg
<Toma-> so u can have kubuntubu!@#$
<thoreauputic> diubidone: mp3 is compressed and lossy - so is ogg , so you lose more quality cconverting
<fruud_> Toma-, i did that before but my os crashed ina few days after... is that really good to use kde ?
<aftertaf> locomorto:  i know, i use bmp too :)
* locomorto doesn't use bmp :)
<diubidone> and what if i convert from original cd to ogg?
<Toma-> fruud_: kde is the bomb
* highvoltage uses .png
<locomorto> diubidone: that sounds good then
<thoreauputic> diubidone: that's fine
<Toma-> lots more eyecandy than gnome
<fruud_> ;D
<Toma-> gnome is like the ugly stepsister that does all the work.
<Seveas> Toma-, drop it
<diubidone> ok GOD BLESS UBUNTU PEOPLE
<h> Seveas, is that in kcontrol? I can't findit
<diubidone> c'YA
<Toma-> fine :*(
<penguinzdr> gnome is not ugly!
<Seveas> this is not the gnome vs kde channel
<Toma-> hey, that was a plug for gnome, not kde
<KiLlRoY> what are the 'default' fstab options to mount an internal FAT32 partition (hda6) for RW @ boot?
<fruud_> Iv tryed for i donno how long, but i cant get mozilla to have java plugin work... my firefox java works perfectly but not for mozilla :S
<Seveas> h, no it's in the gnome panel
<Toma-> gnome does the work, kde has the beaty
<Seveas> I don't know how to do it with KDE
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Toma-!*@*]  by Seveas
<penguinzdr> anyone know a lyrics plugin for BMP?
<locomorto> Roughly what bitrate is quality 5 for ogg audio?
<Seveas> penguinzdr, there appears not to be one yet
<penguinzdr> :(
<fruud_> penguinzdr, ur right about that !
<fruud_> :)
<aeon17x> locomorto: about 192kbps roughly, it's variable.
<locomorto> aeon17x: thx
* penguinzdr playz Dark Moor - Dragon Into The Fire
<penguinzdr> konqui into the fire
<Seveas> penguinzdr, please don't do that in here
<penguinzdr> ok, ok
<Seveas> this is a support channel and busy enough without 'now playing' crud
<workbean> oooh, thanks Seveas, I think that works :-?
<penguinzdr> in windows, my screen is ok. but in ubuntu, my screen is too on the right. what should i do? (i dont want to install nvidia drivers.)
<Angelfish> anyone got the rss package to work?
<aftertaf> penguinzdr:  you'll have to either put up with it or install the drivers, mine did erxactly the same. why not install the ubuntu packaged drivers? makes more sense than no acceleration with nv driver
<aeon17x> penguinzdr: adjust the settings on the monitor itself.
<aftertaf> aeon17x:  and you'll have windows too left after that
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: I did that here without afecting windows - don't ask me how that worked , but it did
<penguinzdr> aftertaf: my problem with the packaged drivers is that i correctly edit xorg.conf, restart X and my comp freezes at the nVidia splashscreen.
<workbean> it didn't work :-( i'm using that package list of psychocats. It's alright..
<aftertaf> ahhh... why not install the nvidia drivers? tainted kernelage?
<KiLlRoY> kemik, u da man!
<penguinzdr> aftertaf: i have installed the nvidia drivers
<KiLlRoY> now, how do i resolve the anonymous/guest user issue?
<aftertaf> penguinzdr:  disable the splash then ;)
<penguinzdr> aftertaf: i tried. than black screen and still freezes
* thoreauputic is puzzled as to why pingus is pink on his iBook screen but fine on his CRT monitor 
<KiLlRoY> guys, thanx alot. will bug ya again l8r
<aftertaf> penguinzdr:  ah that sux... :/
<penguinzdr> aftertaf: yeah, aloty
<penguinzdr> alot*
<aftertaf> with both the ubuntu package and the ones from their website?
<KiLlRoY> btw... what's the point of sudo?
<penguinzdr> only with the ubu package
<KiLlRoY> what does it actually do?
<brownie17> can anyone give me a quick walkthrough on jigdo
<aftertaf> KiLlRoY:  oooh.... no root, so sudo makes you spiderman for a moment.
<thoreauputic> !tell KiLlRoY about rootsudo
<Andre4s> what should I install to get documentation for C functions and stuff?
<brownie17> aftertaf, go spiderman, hes the REAL greatest hero of them all. damn action-man!!!
<penguinzdr> aftertaf: only with the ubu package i tried
<Andre4s> 'man strstr' dont work
<brownie17> does anyone here know how to use jigdo?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  ago to the debian website, they have docs on jigdo
<aftertaf> penguinzdr:  maybe try the NVidia drivers themselves then??
<thoreauputic> Andre4s:  apt-cache search manpages | grep dev
<thoreauputic> 
<aftertaf> penguinzdr: or live happily with the nv driver, which does work well too, i admit
<brownie17> aftertaf, not much good im afraid. i don'rt understand the idea, do i have to give it 14 different jigdo files to make one .iso? that's stupid
<penguinzdr> aftertaf: hmm... do the developers of dapper know about the bug?
<aftertaf> no idea. i'm quite n00b too :] 
<aftertaf> one rply for both of you ... hehe
<Andre4s> thoreauputic, then what?=
<penguinzdr> hope they know, and fix it in dapper
<thoreauputic> Andre4s: erm - install the relevant package?
<brownie17> aftertaf, does that mean yes?
<brownie17> who has ever downloaded debian via jigdo?
<Andre4s> that was the question in the first page
<aftertaf> penguinzdr:  you on dapper right now? it could also be an nvidia bug for you particular card.... do a bugreport somewhere...
<thoreauputic> Andre4s: *cough* how about  " manpages-dev "  ?
<_Rappy_> I am going to upgrade from hoary to breezy. Do I have to do anything else than edit /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt upgrade?
<aftertaf> _Rappy_:  check the link from ubotu
<aftertaf> !tell _Rappy_ about breezy
<_Rappy_> thx :)
<Andre4s> thoreauputic, thanls
<Andre4s> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> Andre4s: no worries :)
<aftertaf> _Rappy_:  apt-get update, apt-get -f install, apt-get dist-upgrade (allwith sudo)
<penguinzdr> aftertaf: no, i'm on breezy. maybe just for my card, other FX 5200 cards work perfect.
<penguinzdr> still with that bug, ubuntu rocks
<aftertaf> yeah !!!
<aftertaf> bot attack Seveas ?
<atrophic> who was promoting amarok in here earlier?
<penguinzdr> Tom- promoted it
<aftertaf> atrophic:  he was muted... for trolling
<xukun> is there a way of doing this for firefox?. In IE it is this option: initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: enable
<atrophic> hrm... I don't think that's who I was thinking of.  Somebody asked what the best media player was and a few people recommended Amarok.
<atrophic> Just curious because I'm trying it out and part of it wasn't working, was going to ask them questions
<penguinzdr> atrophic: i said that XMMS is ugly, and then Tom- started to promote amaroK'
<Madpilot> xukun: ActiveX is Windows-only. IE-only, actually
<thoreauputic> Penguin_: the problem was it became a KDE vs Gnome thing
<atrophic> penguinzdr, I'm talking about hours ago, before all that.
<atrophic> it was from somebody helpful, not Toma ;)
<xukun> Madpilot, We use a web based programm at my work, and to use it you have to enable this option in IE
<penguinzdr> Toma Neverni
<thoreauputic> atrophic: did you read the restricted formats wiki ? Might help you
<xukun> Madpilot, any idea what else I can do?
<Madpilot> xukun: use a web app that doesn't rely on ActiveX
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<xukun> Madpilot, yah
<Madpilot> xukun: slightly more seriously, ActiveX is a Microsoft-only, IE-only pile of cr*p
<Juhaz> xukun, there is activex plugin for Windows version of Firefox, but you're fortunately not going to get that wormhole open on Linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<xukun> Madpilot, then I,m f*ck becouse I,m forced using IE
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by thoreauputic
<xukun> damm I hate that
<ubuntu> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<ubuntu> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<brownie17> holy crap, one debian OS has like 7 ISO's to is!?!?! who would bother downloading it!
<penguinzdr> how can i make firefox forms look good without winterfox?
<liable> brownie17: smart people use the netinstaller
<MrFarts> brownie17, you can install the base with a lot fewer than 7 isos
<liable> brownie17: but lots of people get the dvd's too..
<brownie17> liable, net installer? i am talking anbout the jigdo files they give you
<brownie17> MrFarts, yeah, but how basic is the base?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: you only need the first Debian ISO really
<liable> brownie17: well, theres a jidgo file for the net install to iirc.
<MrFarts> brownie17, well it used to fit on 4 floppies
<Hentai^NT> debian use the netisntaller
<MrFarts> brownie17, everything else you could get on the internet
<liable> brownie17: you can actually have gnome and kde with the first iso..
<brownie17> xukun, there is a way to enable activex in firefox
<xukun> brownie17, realy?
<MrFarts> activex is the spawn of satan
<brownie17> xukun, it is called neptune. no support for it,very basic instructions, and i htink difficult to install. if you are desperate though, give it a shot
<liable> brownie17: and just for info, thers actually fourteen cd's for sarge :)
<brownie17> xukun, http://www.meadroid.com/neptune/about.htm
<MrFarts> brownie17, http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/mozilla.htm
<devint> haha
<devint> PAN = Pimp Ass Newsreader?
<devint> omfg
<MrFarts> brownie17, google query for "firefox + activex"
<xukun> brownie17, thanks a lot
<penguinzdr> inside my shell i wait and bleed....
<brownie17> MrFarts, allready got url thanks
<xukun> MrFarts, that link is only for firefox for windows
<brownie17> MrFarts, is that one you gave me compatible with linux? because im an so sure neptune is
<penguinzdr> i get an error during mounting:
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by thoreauputic
<penguinzdr> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<brownie17> MrFarts, btw, i am not condoning activex, but for some things, you must choose the lesser or two evils, get fired, or get activex..... actually maybe firing is better :P
<nalioth> Nermal: there are other quiet #ubuntu channels
<brownie17> xukun, what about neptune? was that compatible with *nix?
<dell500> how do i install ut2k4?
<ubuntu> does anyone have the steps to geting an onbord sil 3114 raid to work?
<ubuntu> never mind
<eth42> hi! why is it that my Ubuntu update icon has "show updates" as the default action on one computer, and "install updates" on another? how can I change this?
<penguinzdr> please, help me with the mounting of floppy!
<Dr_Fie> you SHOULD be able to duel-boot a mac right?
<Dr_Fie> powerpc?
<Nermal> penguinzdr: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy ?
<penguinzdr> Nermal: i use only mount /media/floppy
<Nermal> oh.. that doesn't work ?
<penguinzdr> yes
* Nermal sighs
<Nermal> good.
<Nermal> next questio
<penguinzdr> Nermal: and what's the question?
<eth42> huh!!! the update icon always performs the last action chosen in its context menu as the default action. that's odd......
<elkbuntu> penguinzdr, do you have an IDE floppy drive?
<Nermal> penguinzdr: you said it doesn't work. .you just said it does. quit wasting my time
<penguinzdr> elkbuntu: i think that i have only CD and HD on IDE
<elkbuntu> nermal maybe he meant yes to affirm your question. 'that doesnt work'
<Nermal> maybe he should paste the sodding error
<Nermal> blood -> stone
<elkbuntu> penguinzdr i have to mount my floppy with 'sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy'
<Corrupter> is their any way to lighten my PCs load a bit, my processor is at 90-100% majority of the time
<penguinzdr> penguinzdravko@ghostwheel:~$ mount /media/floppy0
<penguinzdr> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<Nermal> \o/
<Madpilot> Corrupter: in a terminal, type "top" - that'll show you what's hogging the CPU
<Nermal> penguinzdr: try -t msdos then as elkbuntu suggested
<Nermal> failing that, try -t vfat
<tali> gah
<tali> I hate it when both our Transit links die...
* tali screams at customers on phone!!! :P
<Corrupter> well i'm also running a 450 Mhz K6-2
<Nermal> tali: hold button
<Corrupter> so the mouse itself takes like 10% of the processor
<aeon17x> penguinzdr: you might want to add that vfat part into your fstab entry.
<Nermal> came in handy at suse
<Madpilot> Corrupter: still, 90% most of the time sounds a bit high - what does top say?
<Nermal> Corrupter: shouldn't do. you using a software cursor ?
<penguinzdr> elkbuntu: will this will damage Windows?
<Nermal> penguinzdr: hopefully
<Corrupter> yes
<Corrupter> i was exagerrating... slightly
<elkbuntu> penguinzdr ... you're using windows?
<Nermal> elkbuntu: I guess he's dual booting
<penguinzdr> elkbuntu: i have dual boot, because my sister dont like linux
<elkbuntu> penguinzdr it shouldnt, it's a command for linux, in the linux os, that will talk to a linux file
<penguinzdr> ok, lets try
<Nermal> penguinzdr: what direction is the wind blowing by you ?
<Corrupter> what are some other good environments besides gnome and KDE?
<elkbuntu> ?
<Nermal> Corrupter: XFCE4 ?
<rowanjl> Yikes, I've slowly come to the realisation that all syntax highlighting components available for use in Gnome, suck. :/
<Nermal> rowanjl: gvim ?
<aeon17x> Corrupter: enlightenment, but you have to configure it a bit.
<elkbuntu> corrupter icewm is a lite windowsesque de
<tali> Nermal, hehehe, i could
<rowanjl> Nermal, no no no, wrong is so many ways :/
<Nermal> e17 is nice
<aeon17x> Corrupter: there's also fluxbox.
<Corrupter> configure how?
<Madpilot> rowanjl: what do you mean by syntax highlighting components?
<penguinzdr> YES!
<Nermal> Corrupter: manpage
<penguinzdr> it works!
<Nermal> penguinzdr: naturally
<rowanjl> Madpilot, like the standard Gtk textarea, but with customizable syntax highlighting
<Corrupter> how do i install them?
<Nermal> sudo apt-get install fluxbox ?
<Nermal> like everything else?
<elkbuntu> or synaptic
<Nermal> aye
<elkbuntu> which does tha apt for you
<rowanjl> Nermal, as you can probably tell, I'm not a VIM fan
<Nermal> rowanjl: emacs ?
<Nermal> jedit ?
<rowanjl> I just can't working with textbased editors
<Nermal> jedit then
<Nermal> nor nedit
<rowanjl> JEdit barf
<Nermal> nor = or
<rowanjl> NEdit?
<Nermal> yeah... very stable editor
<Madpilot> rowanjl: tried Screem or Bluefish?
<Nermal> not the prettiest of the bunch but still
<rowanjl> Madpilot, unfortunately
<elkbuntu> rowanjl i've been using quanta... it's quite good
<dell500> anyone here know hwo to get video onto the ipod through linux?
<penguinzdr> Nermal: and now, how can i unmount it?
<Nermal> http://www.nedit.org/screenshots/Tabbed-NEdit.png
<Madpilot> rowanjl: Gedit?
<rowanjl> Madpilot, Bluefish has the best component of all, but its still lacking
<Madpilot> ;)
<Nermal> penguinzdr: sudo umount /media/floppy
<elkbuntu> umount /media/floppy
<penguinzdr> thanks guys
<rowanjl> Madpilot, one day GEdit will rock, but they have to finish writing the new GtkSourceView
<Madpilot> rowanjl: I like Screem slightly more - the autocomplete w/ HTML tags rocks in Screem
<Kodami> Hi , can anyone help me with a problem?
<elkbuntu> bluefish's syntax highlighting is touchy, it sometimes turns off on chunks
<Rojis> try
<Nermal> Kodami: just ask :|
<Madpilot> Kodami: only if you actually tell us what it is ;)
<rowanjl> Madpilot, for me, I really need PHP, CSS, JS and XML based features
<leagris> yes Kodami, I may make your problem worse, what is it ? :)
<Kodami> When i try the live CD , the x server wont start
<elkbuntu> kodami machine specs?
<Corrupter> have you tried to start it manually?
<Madpilot> rowanjl: both Bluefish & Screem can be customized WRT highlighting and stuff...
<Kodami> 3.2ghz , 512mb ram , ATIx600
<rowanjl> Madpilot, yeah, but there is always a limit :/
<Kodami> p4
<elkbuntu> it could be to do with the ati
<rowanjl> I need my highlighting setup perfectly, or I find myself tearing hair out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> what sort of monitor, spanking new, or old?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kodami> laptop , new
<Corrupter> any other good environments?
<Nermal> rowanjl: most editors let you customise highlighting
<nalioth> i hate those freaking spmabots
<rowanjl> Its not a "what does any of this mean" thing, more of a "OMG! Its wrong!" panic attack
<Nermal> Corrupter: no
<Madpilot> rowanjl: you could always talk to the devs of one app or another, and get some help...
<thoreauputic> nalioth: they won't give up, will they?
<Nermal> only gnome / kde really
<Nermal> windowmanagers are another matter
<Kodami> spanking new even
<rowanjl> Madpilot, I don't think they could solve my problem ;)
<Madpilot> Corrupter: XFCE is supposed to be pretty good
<nalioth> Kodami: that is the problem. modernity is the achilles heel of linux
<Corrupter> is it XFCE or XFCE4?
<elkbuntu> if someone can remember the xserver reconfigure command it could help you
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Corrupter about xubuntu
<rowanjl> I'll install Scream and Bluefish to see what I can do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Kodami> any way to get arround it
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Corrupter> any command where ubotu will tell me ALL the other environments? lol
<Madpilot> rowanjl: Screem's highlighting seems (to me, at least) slightly more intelligent than Bluefish's... your milage will vary, I guess
<elkbuntu> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<dell500> anyone here know how to get video onto the ipod through linux?
<elkbuntu> not that one
<elkbuntu> !desktop
<ubotu> elkbuntu: I don't know
<Madpilot> Corrupter: www.google.com?
* xota re
<elkbuntu> corrupter your various lite ones include: xfce4, icewm, fluxbox
<rowanjl> Madpilot, too true, I used windows PHPEdit, and I have to say, that things addictive
<Corrupter> i don't know if they have an ipod service yet... the iPod video is so new...
<leagris> rowanjl, don't forger ratpoison :)
<leagris> forget
<dell500> kinda sucks
<rowanjl> leagris, another editor?
<Corrupter> thats something the iPod needs, wifi
<elkbuntu> rowanjl on windows i use phpdesigner 2005, it's pretty good
<leagris> very lightweight no mous X desktop manager
<Corrupter> just walking along and say "hey, i want a song" click, buy, download, play
<rowanjl> elkbuntu, PHPEdit is like PHP Designer, only it has better syntax highlighting
<dell500> Corrupter:  no way, my friend and i were talking about that tthe other day
<elkbuntu> rowanjl i'll make sure to check it out then
<dell500> Corrupter: having bluetooth or wifi would be sooo handy
<Corrupter> but it would also give apple the upperhand it needs to overprice their mp3 players even more
<elkbuntu> rowanjl the thing i like about quanta+ over phpdesigner, is the tag group minimising
<Corrupter> the only wifi mp3 player... 1200 dollars
<dell500> true
<dell500> lol
<leagris> Lightweight desktop with no mouse : http://freshmeat.net/redir/ratpoison/8830/url_homepage/ratpoison
<dooglus> I'm having trouble installing breezy dual-boot.  It can't resize the existing NTFS partition.  Is anyone experienced in such a field?
<rowanjl> elkbuntu, in PHPEdit, when you're working in a HTML/PHP document, the HTML part will become greyed out when your cursor is in the PHP area, and the other way around
<Corrupter> like the PSP... the PSP has wifi... but theres really not much to do with it
<rowanjl> its great for document with PHP places all over them :P
<rowanjl> thats the big feature I miss in all of the editors for Linux
<elkbuntu> rowanjl with the minimising of the areas, it reduces the amount of code you have to sift through in a 3000 line script hehe
<Corrupter> i still love my PSP though *hugs PSP*
<dhonn> are dapper servers dead. im having trouble dist-upgrading
<rowanjl> elkbuntu, ahh! Code folding!
<Nermal> Corrupter: ugh.. sony.. you heathen you
<Nermal> *hides his vaio*
<elkbuntu> rowanjl yeah that's it... i couldnt think of the term
<Corrupter> hey... Sony is my enemy... but PSP is my friend...
<dooglus> I tried resizing the NTFS partition using breezy's install disk but it told me "The resize operation did not create enough free space for the installation.  Resizing may have failed. You will have to set up partitions manually."
<Corrupter> when it comes to games, i'm Sony all the way
<Corrupter> when it comes to... well... ANYTHING else
<Corrupter> they should die
<elkbuntu> dooglus what size did you make the partition?
<Nermal> I guess if you're that particular about syntax highlighting you can't be a very proficiant coder
<Corrupter> the entire country of Italy is sueing Sony...
<dooglus> elkbuntu: I tried various:  "18 Gb", "20 Gb", "22 Gb" and "50%"
<Nermal> dooglus: hmm.. I guess it's broken :|
<dooglus> elkbuntu: it's a 40Gb disk, with a 40Gb NTFS partition, of which 63% is free
<elkbuntu> nermal i like syntax coding because it's alot easier on the eyes than staring at just black and white
<Nermal> the world is suing sony!
<Nermal> elkbuntu: yeah.. but Corrupter wants things like html being greyed out when you select php
<Corrupter> you do know about their root kit don't you?
<aspro> and so they should!
<Nermal> Corrupter: who doesn't
<rowanjl> Corrupter, and Texas
<Corrupter> and California
<dooglus> I booted to the live CD and installed qtparter.  That showed me this:  http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/qtparted.png
<Corrupter> but still, Sony needs to pay for that, big time
<dooglus> I booted back to windows and scanned the disk.  It found no errors.
<elkbuntu> nermal pfft.. i'll second your arguement then :P
<locomorto> Thats why I use linux
<dooglus> Any suggestions what I should do, other than stick with Windows?
<locomorto> Sony isn't going to be making any rootkits for linux anytime soon
* elkbuntu mentions something to corrupter being a n00b, then runs and hides
<aftertaf> dooglus:  looking
<Corrupter> completely delete your Windows partition?
<yatesy> any that work at least :P
<locomorto> dooglus: theres spinrite
<locomorto> dooglus: you can, ahem, get it through various channels
<Corrupter> lol, if your just realizing i'm a n00b, you are very very slow
<elkbuntu> dooglus are you making the partition the right type?
<leagris> yes, linux rootkits are better and you don't have to buy crappy music from BMG. Just install an old outdated ssh daemon and open it to the net :)
<Corrupter> Linux is pretty much new to me
<dooglus> elkbuntu: I'm not making a partition, I'm resizing an existing one.
<dooglus> elkbuntu: it's NTFS
<elkbuntu> dooglus did you try something like partition magic?
<nalioth> dooglus: you ran scandisk or chkdisk or whatever it is called in windows?
<aftertaf> dooglus:  cant you copy over and reformat as fat32?
<dooglus> elkbuntu: I don't have it, no
<elkbuntu> there are other windows ones
<dooglus> elkbuntu: I've seen enough disks fscked up by partition magic that I wouldn't, either.
<elkbuntu> dooglus, it might be best to free up space using something from windows
<elkbuntu> dooglus hence the 'like'
<dooglus> nalioth: I right-clicked on the C: drive in WinXP, selected 'properties', then'tools' and then 'check disk' or whatever it's called
<nalioth> dooglus: and it finished without errors?
<dooglus> elkbuntu: there's lots of free space on the disk.  It's just inside the windows partition rather than outside it...
<elkbuntu> corrupter you're no more or less a n00b than i. i cant even get a floppy to reformat for tomsrtbt
<dooglus> nalioth: yes.  no errors at all.  it did 3 passes.
<leagris> dooglus, what prevent proper resizing of windows partition is fragmentation. Free some space and defrag on Windows. This let much more space for later resize.
<bubblenut> Does anyone know the name of the program which speeds up booting by starting services concurrently?
<aftertaf> dooglus:  ok. the 8 meg free bit is the giveaway. its a dynamic disk isnt it?
<dooglus> leagris: did you see http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/qtparted.png ?  It doesn't seem to suggest that there's too much fragmentation
<leagris> go to see
<dooglus> aftertaf: I don't know what that means.  "dynamic disk"?
<nalioth> leagris: fragmentation does not affect ntfsprogs (the resizing program for ntfs in linux)
<dooglus> aftertaf: I imagined that was just a bit which wasn't used in the NTFS partition
<aftertaf> dooglus:  nope. in win, you go to disk management and see your disk (like qtparted) i think it will be listed as a dynamic disk
<viviersf> does anyone know if grub has issues with cable select on hdd's ?
<dooglus> I'll try it. I'm in Windows now.
<aftertaf> the 8 meg is the dynamic disk allocation table thing
* aftertaf could be wrong though
<fonsk3n> has anyone a good recommandation for a firewall/router on ubuntu-server?
<pussfeller> totem is saying it cant find the mount point for the DVD when I try to play one
<pussfeller> this worked before I upgraded
<dooglus> aftertaf: I don't think it's dynamic.
<indypende> hi all
<dooglus> aftertaf: I took a snapshot but can't FTP it to a website for some reason.
<pussfeller> fonsk3n: i use arno's script but its not in the repos
<indypende> in 1280*1024 resolution mode i've my gtk1.2 app's fonts so big.
<viviersf> fonsk3n, well if it has qt and x installed use guardog and guidedog
<viviersf> else you can use smoothewall
<diubidone> hey all, I created 2 users by mistake, How do i erase them?
<indypende> i've reduced the size but it still remain bad...
<indypende> how can i solve?
<viviersf> *smoothwall
<dooglus> diubidone: deluser
<dooglus> diubidone: "man deluser" will tell you about deleting their home directories too
<diubidone> ok so it's man deluser "username"?
<fonsk3n> i'll check, viviersf
<dooglus> diubidone: man is the program which shows manual pages.
<dooglus> just "man deluser" will show you the manual
<fonsk3n> pussfeller: where can i find that script?
<diubidone> oh ok cool thx man
<marlun> how can I make files open with a special app? now when I click movie files it tells me it can't be opened, but I can open them manually in mplayer, how can I make mplayer automaticly opening them when I run them?
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<pussfeller> fonsk3n: http://rocky.molphys.leidenuniv.nl/
<pussfeller> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<fonsk3n> marlun: run "mplayer file.ext" for example?
<marlun> fonsk3n, I don't want to be forced to write mplayer filename everytime, I want to be able to just double click on it in nautilius,
<marlun> bimberi, thanks, I'll check that out :)
<bimberi> marlun: np :)
<JayLv99> heh, sorry if this sounds major noobish, but I'm a total noob with hardware:
<JayLv99> what does the "memory size" on a graphics card refer to?
<JayLv99> such as on this graphics card I'm looking at it says "Supporting 256MB"
<FabMatt> it's urgent and it's not a linux question :D
<bubblenut> What source do I have to add to install initNG?
<FabMatt> what does "To blow the roof off " means?
<FabMatt> THANX  A LOT
<pussfeller> it means how much independant memory the car has, ram of its own to hold graphics processing opoerations
<dooglus> aftertaf: here's how that disk looks like in Windows: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/disk.png
<marlun> I changed the skin of mplayer, and now I'm not able to move the control window (the one with the play/stop buttons), its fixed to the bottom of the page. (using OpenDoh skin), any tips? I've checked for an option which fixes the position, but have not found one.
<JayLv99> pussfeller - ty :)
<kestas> guys I cant unmount something I mounted with fuse
<aeon17x> How did you mount something with a fuse?
<dooglus> kestas: "umount" instead of "unmount"?
<kestas> kestas@kjklapubu:~$ fusermount -u /home/kestas/Desktop/Server/ fusermount: failed to unmount /home/kestas/Desktop/Server: Device or resource busy
<kestas> kestas@kjklapubu:~$
<dooglus> kestas: you need to not be using the directory
<kestas> dooglus, Im not, I closed everything down that was
<dooglus> kestas: "fuser -c /mount/point" will show you which process is using it
<kestas> kestas@kjklapubu:~$ sudo fuser -c /home/kestas/Desktop/Server
<kestas> /home/kestas/Desktop/Server: Permission denied
<kestas> /home/kestas/Desktop/Documents: Permission denied
<kestas> /home/kestas/Desktop/Server: Permission denied
<kestas> kestas@kjklapubu:~$
<dooglus> hmmm
<kestas> kestas@kjklapubu:~$ ls /home/kestas/Server
<kestas> ls: /home/kestas/Server: No such file or directory
<dooglus> mount | grep Server
<kestas> it may be fubar and need a reboot, but Id like to avoid rebooting
<kestas> kestas@kjklapubu:~$ mount | grep Serve
<kestas> sshfs#kestas@150.101.169.240:/home/kestas/files on /home/kestas/Desktop/Server type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=kestas)
<Corrupter> how do i uninstall something from terminal?
<dooglus> kestas: can you "umount -l" on it?
<dooglus> Corrupter: sudo apt-get remove <package>"
<kestas> dooglus, hmm that seems to have done it, what does -l do?
<cheer> i can't install kubuntu on my computer, i can boot from cd/dvd and select my language, after this it tries to detect my hardware it says hey dude i can't bind your dvd-rom this is the end  pls help me ;)
<atrophic> sata dvd-rom drive?
<cheer> no ide drive
<cheer> the knoppix live cd works
<dooglus> kestas: it's a'lazy' umount.  "man umount" will tell you
<cheer> the ubuntu live & install version don't ;<
<atrophic> had the same problem with ubuntu live cd on my computer with a sata cd drive.  not that that would help you as I never figured out how to fix it :/
<indypende> in 1280*1024 resolution mode i've my gtk1.2 app's fonts so big.
<robin_2> I'm using kubuntu on my laptop, so I need to save as much power as possible :). I'm using hdparm -S 1 /dev/hdc to put my hardisk to zZz when there is no activity. But, every N secs, the hdd light flashes (1s < n < 5s). How can I see, what program or proces is accessing the hdd ? It seems that laptop-mode isn't started automatically for some reaon, how do I change that ?
<JayLv99> question: if I get a Graphics card with a "PCI Express x16" interface, will it be compatible with a motherboard that has 5 PCI slots?
<dooglus> do I need to make a separate partition of grub?  or will that fit in the bootsector?  or what?
<Hentai^NT> JayLv99 no
<robin_2> JayLv99: you just need a PCI express X16 slot.
<robin_2> anyone an answer to my little prob ?
<dooglus> robin_2: ext3 flushes to disk every 5 seconds.  reiserfs doesn't.
<dooglus> robin_2: I don't use ext3, so I don't know if you can stop it doing that
<Corrupter> man, i can't find a list of any desktop environments
<DrGamut> it's not a very long list
<dooglus> GNOME, KDE, XFCE <-- there's one Corrupter
<Corrupter> lol, well i only know of... 4
<DrGamut> XFCE, Gnome, KDE, uhhhh
<robin_2> dooglus: can't I change ext3 flushes to hdd every 5 sec with tunefs ?
<dooglus> robin_2: I don't know.  Never used ext3.
<DrGamut> Enlightenment 17 is pretty elaborate
<DrGamut> but it doesn't call itself a desktop environment
<robin_2> dooglus: hmm, how can I check if you use ext3 or reiserfs
<dooglus> Corrupter: there's a website somewhere which lists most of the X Window Managers and reviews them. Maybe that's what you're looking for.
<kestas> dooglus, neat thanks
<dooglus> robin_2: it's in /etc/fstab
<robin_2> oh yes of course. :)
<pussfeller> fluxbox, blackbox, *box....
<wezzer> oh yes, ubuntu cd's came!
<wezzer> http://www.toivanen.org/web/ubuntu-shipment.jpg
<dooglus> robin_2: I think just running "mount" will tell you - not sure
<robin_2> dooglus: oh well I'm already using reiserfs
<robin_2> I think the problem is that laptop-mode isn't started.
<dooglus> robin_2: for everything?  no ext3 root partition?
<robin_2> robin_2: nope no ext3
<robin_2> eh dooglus
<Corrupter> what is enlightenment 17?
<dooglus> robin_2: what is laptop mode?  Is there a script in /etc/init.d/ to start it?
<aeon17x> wezzer: they actually believed in Foobar Corp? XD
<sabmann> enlightenment is a great wm
<DrGamut> Corrupter: Latest enlightenment.
<wezzer> yeah :D
<sabmann> but still in development
<DrGamut> indeed
<DrGamut> but
<DrGamut> you can run it
<DrGamut> :D
<pussfeller> how do you reinstall a package
<dooglus> pussfeller: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>"
<pussfeller> ahh, -- ty
<robin_2> it's in /usr/sbin/ not in /etc/init.d/ it should detect automatically if i'm using a laptop, and start it.,, maybe I should create a script and put in in rc.S
<Madpilot> the Ubuntu LiveCD includes a batch of Free software for Windows - Firefox, Thunderbird, and a few others - does anyone know where the full list is?
<dooglus> robin_2: you can add a line to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh to run it at boot time.
<sabmann> Windows?
<bubblenut> Is there a good list of extra apt sources for breezy around?
<atrophic> Corrupter, you could try twm
<sabmann> bublenut, just google for breezy repositories
<dooglus> Madpilot: I'll take a look.
<atrophic> google "twm site:en.wikipedia.org" and read the cached copy (as wikipedia appears to be experiencing technical difficulties)
<bubblenut> I'm a little nervous about just sticking any old repository in there, I was wondering if there is an accepted list of extras?
<sabmann> fvwm is also a very customisable wm, I used it a few months it's great!
<dooglus> Madpilot: the live CD does this in Windows: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/livewin.png
<Madpilot> !tell bubblenut about repos
<oskarakso> ola
<garrulo> ..`> (h)(o)(l)(a)(a)(a)(a)(a)(a)(a)(a)
<dooglus> Madpilot: looks like only Firefox, OpenOffice and Gaim.  No T-bird
<Rayito> hola
<Rayito> q tal estais
<Rayito> quicossss
<Madpilot> dooglus: thanks - a friend was asking, and I realized I had no idea which Windows apps shipped with it ;)
<dooglus> Madpilot: that window appears when you insert the CD.  it autoruns
<Madpilot> dooglus: i lack a Windows-infected PC to test it on myself - and there's no list on the ShipIt FAQ, either
<dooglus> Madpilot: I'm trying to partially disinfect this one, but the Windows-virus refuses to resize to make room for the cure.
<Madpilot> dooglus: burn copies of your actual data, and nuke the whole thing! :P
<dooglus> Madpilot: it's an idea, but I don't know how well it would install again after.  I don't have a Windows install disk, f'rinstance
<Corrupter> what is the command to search for a file?
<baggins> i have an old 5.04 ubuntu install. can i jsut change the install sources and have it upgrade to the latest stable?
<Corrupter> not file... a download
<dooglus> Corrupter: quickest is 'locate'
<pussfeller> locate file* perhaps
<dooglus> Corrupter: but that relies on a cache that's only updated once a day (usually at 7:30 am)
<pussfeller> else man find
<Madpilot> baggins: yes
<marlun> Go to System -> Preferences -> Removeable Drives and Media <-- How come I don't have that preference menu item?
<fruud_> anyone here really in to wine ? no one aswears in winehq channel
<fruud_> got some problems
<marlun> In the ubuntu forum they say that you can make a dvd autostart with a app through there.
<Corrupter> i meant search for downloads
<dooglus> Corrupter: "apt-cache search" ?
<Madpilot> dooglus: ah, OK, if you actually *need* windows for some reason
<baggins> also. is there a nice list that i can use to decrypt the names of the releases (warty/hoary) into sensible release numbers?
<Corrupter> thats it
<dooglus> Madpilot: it's not my PC, it's my parents.
<wezzer> is someone here using f-spot with newest mono (1.1.10)?
<dooglus> Madpilot: they need Windows for games, at least.
<pussfeller> heh
<Madpilot> baggins: Hoary is 5.04, Breezy is 5.10 (five ten, not five one)
<dooglus> baggins: it's year.month - 5.10 is 2005/Oct
<baggins> ok. but these names keep cropping up, and i always forget the order. is there somewhere where it is made clear?
<baggins> ok that makes sense
<Madpilot> dooglus: OK, if it's technically someone else's box, that's a bit different - too bad
<dooglus> baggins: it's not obvious though, is it.  5.10 < 5.04 mathematically
<dooglus> ummm.  no it isn't :)
<wezzer> whoops? :)
<dooglus> 5.1 < 5.4 I guess is what I meant.
<Madpilot> dooglus: it's five point ten, though, not five point one zero
<baggins> yeah, but it's standard across all version numbers of software. you treat the number.number as seperate numbers with the leftmost having the greatest precedence.
<pussfeller> dooglus: you are trying to run the live-cd?
<rowanjl> Anyone here good with Regex?
<morphix> hmm.
<morphix> after installing the base (server), how can i install other packages i may need, that are on the ubuntu cdrom?
<Madpilot> Seveas: +r time again, please...
<skapple> how do i change to my cdrom in terminal?
<J_P> hey I have this message in mu ubuntu server when run nmap:
<J_P>  root@viza:~# nmap localhost
<J_P> (09:16:20) J_P: Starting nmap 3.81 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2005-11-22 07:15 AMT
<J_P> (09:16:20) J_P: Failed to determine the netmask of ! : No such device
<J_P>  anyone know why ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<morphix> cd /mnt/cdrom?
<Seveas> J_P, do NOT paste in here
<morphix> thats what it is for me.
<skapple> bash: cd: /mnt/cdrom: No such file or directory
<Seveas> try /media/cdrom
<kestas_> how do you ghost kick someone?
<Seveas>  /ns ghost nickname password
<kestas_>  /msg nickserv ghost kestas doesnt do anything
<rob_p> rowanjl:  What are you trying to do?
<baggins> woah! 974 MB will have to be downloaded. 416 MB of extra space will be used.
<baggins> :D
<J_P> Seveas: sorry..
<J_P> but anyone know why taht problem with nmap ?
<morphix> u login as root :/
<rowanjl> rob_p, Ok, I'm trying to match a PHP string, they can have quotation marks in them if prefixed with a backslash: 'this \' is a string'
<rowanjl> But I don't know how to skip over any single quotes prefixed by a backslash :/
<bubblenut> Does ubuntu use a different name for grub.conf?
<bubblenut> I'm using grub but I can't find my grub.conf
<Seveas> gtub.conf is a stupid redhat-ism
<smo> rowanjl, you should beable to escape the escapes  \\\' looks nuts, but should parse right
<Seveas> ubuntu uses what everyone else uses: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rowanjl> this is the regex I'm using now: '(.[^'] *)'
<Macka_ubu> anyone seen a problem where the HDD light always stays on in Brezzy ??
<rowanjl> smo, not sure how that would help.
<bubblenut> Seveas: If you hand't been so helpful I think I'd have to say "well, OoooOOOOooooh!" ;)  Thanks
<neotrophy> rowanjl:  '\\' is the string consisting of a single backslash
<rowanjl> neotrophy, I know that, but its not the problem :/
<joe__> <--new ubuntu linux user is a nice one, how do i set my root password im trying to install java. during installation i didn't see the option to set a root password sorry but im new to this
<neotrophy> Yeah.. I just saw what you'
<neotrophy> re trying to do
<wickedpuppy> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<rowanjl> yeah... its got me stuck
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<joe__> ok thanx
<neotrophy> rowanjl: what are you using?
<neotrophy> ie... what are you parsing with?
<Madpilot> joe__: stick "sudo" in front of whatever command you were trying
<Macka_ubu> joe__: if you really need a root shell use "sudo su -"
<rowanjl> neotrophy, Bluefish
<Macka_ubu> joe__: but as Madpilot said u can just prefix any command with "sudo"
<Pygi>  on ubuntu
<Pygi> xD
<rowanjl> neotrophy, thanks for trying... just figured out how Bluefish handles these things
<Pygi> sorry, wrong one :P
<joe__> hmm i just wanna access the root to install java im new to this as in i just installed ubuntu an hr ago
<Pygi> joe__: use sudo
<joe__> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<joe__> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<joe__>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<marlun> to extract a .zip file I need unzip? I mean, I can't do it with tar or gunzip?
<joe__> thats wat i get
<Pygi> well ...
<Pygi> sudo apt-get install package...
<Pygi> I don't know package for java tho :/
<Madpilot> marlun: right click on it in the file manager, choose "extract here"
<Pygi> in which repository is java, other people? :)
<wickedpuppy> joe__, first ... no pasting ... second .. what did you typed ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell pygi about javadebs
<ys76> Did anybody out there try to use preseeding via http with the installer?
<FKJeS> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<onkarshinde> marlun: Normally you have zip unzip installed by default
<joe__> i downloaded java but i cant extract it
<FKJeS> just do that line
<joe__> ok
<marlun> Madpilot, I've not installed any such application, so I can't do that :P but thanks!
<marlun> onkarshinde, I don't :) but I installed it.
<neotrophy> rowanjl: What about: '(.[^'] *)\\'
<neotrophy> oops
<bimberi> Pygi: also j2sdk1.4 and j2re1.4 ara available in the multiverse repository
<Stormx2> Anyone tried putting ubuntu on xbox?
<joe__> joe@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<joe__> Password:
<joe__> Reading package lists... Done
<joe__> Building dependency tree... Done
<joe__> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.
<Pygi> well, why can't he then just "sudo apt-get install j2sdk1.4" ??
<Pygi> Joe, please don't paste
<joe__> ok sorry
<FKJeS> it was sun-j2rel1.5
<joe__> my mistake i apologize
<wickedpuppy> !javadebs
<ubotu> somebody said javadebs was at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<FKJeS> you probably dont have the added repositories
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<neotrophy> rowanjl: how about '(.*)[^\] '
<wickedpuppy> read those two links joe__
<joe__> ok thanx i dont know the chatting ettiquete here, thanx for the help
<Pygi> your welcome :)
<jaminkle> hello everyone
<Pygi> Hello jaminkle
<jaminkle> is there a suppport chan for the ppc version
<rowanjl> just when I was about to thank him, he leaves...
<Seveas> rowanjl, it's very hard to use regular expressions to do this, but i simple single-pass scanner is easy to implement
<Seveas> but that is way off-topic in here
<Macka_ubu> so anyone seen a problem where the HDD light always stays on in Brezzy ??
<jaminkle> can anyone help me with the ppc version and a msn client
<Pygi> Macka_ubu: maybe your cabel connected to light is...ergh..somethin' wrong or anythin' ? :/
<Seveas> jaminkle, gaim is installed by default - on ppc too
<Macka_ubu> jaminkle: use gaim for msn
<jaminkle> yeh i hate gaim
<jaminkle> i wanna try amsn
<rowanjl> Seveas, thankfully, Bluefish handles it for you, if you add a sub pattern
<Seveas> jaminkle, then use amsn or kopete or bitlbee or any jabber client and a server with an msn transport
<jaminkle> ill try amsn
<jaminkle> but carnt find what i need for it
<jaminkle> in downloads it dosent have linux ppc
<rowanjl> As a pattern can't end in the middle of a sub pattern, it skips over the \'.
<Seveas> jaminkle, apt-get install amsn
<Seveas> no manual downloads...
<jaminkle> ohh lol
<onkarshinde> jaminkle: May I know why you hate gaim?
<Pygi> maybe cause of that "main developer" thingy?
<Pygi> :P
<onkarshinde> Pygi: What are you talking about?
<Pygi> didn't heard? :/
<J_P> anyone here use nmap in ubuntu withou problems ? I have this output when try run nmap : http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2211
<Pygi> lemme just find a link
<jaminkle> onkarshinde i just dont like the feel
<compaq> hiii
<Macka_ubu> Pygi: nah the hdd light worked ok under winxp and still works ok during boot-up but at somepoint during boot it comes on hard and stays
<jaminkle> Seveas, it says package not found
<wickedpuppy> J_P, why ya running as root btw ?
<Seveas> jaminkle, enable universe
<Macka_ubu> Pygi: so I think it is a software issue
<jaminkle> >.>
<jaminkle> <.<
<jaminkle> how do i enable it :\
<kempo> how is the standard root passwd?
<markuman> kempo: user pwd = sudo passwd
<leagris> kempo, no root passwd, account login disabled
<J_P> wickedpuppy: ahh nmap not need run as root ? ahahah why this ?
<Pygi> onkarshinde: look out here:  http://www.chipx86.com/blog/
<markuman> kempo: sudo passwd root - for set a root passwd
<J_P> wickedpuppy: becouse I am migrate debian for ubuntu, and in debian need are root for execute nmap
<leagris> kempo, you haf to use sudo whatever-command
<onkarshinde> !tell jaminkle about repos
<wickedpuppy> J_P, can you run in normal user mode ?
<jaminkle> sweet
<jrydberg> anyone here familar with cvs + heimdal on ubuntu?
<J_P> wickedpuppy: yes :-)
<mbruemmer> anybody could help me how i can partition my hd dynamicly and keeping my linux os
<wickedpuppy> J_P, heh ... the only reason to use nmap in root will be to do half-scans
<Pygi> dynamicly? meaning you want to resize partition while all applications run from it? :/
<onkarshinde> mbruemmer: What do you want to do exactly? Do you want to resize linus partition?
<mbruemmer> yes
<Pygi> gee, that's like...not possible :/
<kestas> guys my wireless card seems to go down every now and then, is there any way to have it come back online when it goes down?
<mbruemmer> i want to resize my 28gb partition and will give linux 8gb and want to install os x
<wickedpuppy> ?
<wickedpuppy> mbruemmer, you are running ppc ?
<Pygi> ah, well, you should have said that :/
<kestas> I could set up a cron script to do it whenever I cant ping google, but I would have thoguht theres a more elgant way
<sherz> he I tried to install Automatix on kubuntu. I just run the install file in konq. and now I dont see anything but the hdd runs all the time und the hdd gets fuller then fuller
<sherz> is this normal ??
<mbruemmer> wickedpuppy: yes
<mbruemmer> wickedpuppy: still running ppc
<wickedpuppy> mbruemmer, then why use ubuntu ??? forgive me for it ... mac is unix underneath anyway ...
<mbruemmer> i wanted to use some freeware without restriction
<wickedpuppy> mbruemmer, some wares that you can run only in linux and not on unix ?
<marlun> Whats the corresponding volume knob in linux for "wave" in Windows? Or is there none? I can't seem to get it as loud as I can on windows.
<PsiClone> Hello!
<sherz>  28835220  27518552         0 100% /
<kestas> wickedpuppy, os x is horrible
<sherz> what the fuck is his for a script it use 3-4GB !!!
<PsiClone> I have a problem with X Window System, can anyone help?
<wickedpuppy> eh ... hmms ... no comments about os x ... not here anyway
<PsiClone> :0
<Seveas> PsiClone, not unless you actually describe the problem...
<mbruemmer> wickedpuppy: os x uses payware, i have to compile my X window system , because theme frome apple is restricted
<sherz> how can I kill this script automatix ?????
<kestas> mbruemmer, yeah you cant play a DVD or listen to an MP3 without getting out your credit card, the os is designed to get money out of you
<Seveas> sherz, you should not ahve used it at all and might have to reinstall now
<Seveas> automatix is ppure crap
<PsiClone> Seveas: I am new to Ubuntu from WinXP, it is installing on 2nd drive in a comp with primary winxp.  On restart after the Ubuntu install, it crashes and says "Cannot Start X Windows System (your gui)"
<kestas> marlun, try alsamixer
<kestas> turn pcm up
<mbruemmer> thats why i want to partiton my hd
<mbruemmer> im student amd have to make a presentation
<sherz> ah damn
<Seveas> PsiClone, login in the terminal and send /var/log/Xorg.0.log to the pastebin
<mbruemmer> and then external videomode doesnt run under linux so i decidet to install os x
<PsiClone> :o  can you use quotes please, seveas, i am really new
<marlun> kestas, none of the PCM knobs has any effect :/
<PsiClone> wait a sec...
<PsiClone> seveas: sorry i am n00b, so i type "send ...." after I login after the crash?
<Seveas> PsiClone, no
<PsiClone> :o
<Seveas> wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<Seveas> puthon pastebin < /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> ehm, python, not puthon
<PsiClone> um, how to i get pastebin if i cannot start ubuntu?
<Seveas> in the terminal :)
<PsiClone> aight, i will type what you say
<PsiClone> seveas: says "Temporary failure in name resolution".... i don't think i am online over there
<Seveas> PsiClone, looks like it
<viviersf> ok if i lost grub on the mbr and i wanted to reinstall it
<viviersf> what would be the correct way of doing this ?
<BigKahuna> Why does Ubuntu not come with a firewall installed by default, yet other distros do....
<PsiClone> Seveas: Can I download pastebin in winxp and drop it into the ubuntu drive somewhere?
<mjr> BigKahuna, Ubuntu doesn't need a firewall by default, it doesn't listen to the network
<neoxan> my penis is longer than yours!
<neoxan> my penis is longer than yours!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PsiClone> Seveas: When I installed ubuntu my inet was disconnected, now it is back up but ubuntu doesn't know that
<BigKahuna> mjr, not sure I know what you mean...
<xxMEL0Nxx> how can i fix the console display?
<neoxan> my penis > your penis
<neoxan> :D
<PsiClone> ahahaa
<xxMEL0Nxx> the apps that use ncurses are displaying bad frames
<BigKahuna> mjr, what do you mean Ubuntu doesnt listen to the network?
<mjr> BigKahuna, there are no network services present by default, hence no need to block them
<PsiClone> Seveas: Can I download pastebin in winxp and drop it into the ubuntu drive somewhere?
<BigKahuna> Oh I see...
* PsiClone wants to become a happy ubuntu user...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %neoxan!*@*]  by Seveas
<PsiClone> Seveas: Can I download pastebin in winxp and drop it into the ubuntu drive somewhere?
<Seveas> PsiClone, would be of no use if you have no net connection
<PsiClone> i do in winxp
<PsiClone> :D
<PsiClone> where can i drop it?
<derek[] > Hi
<Seveas> PsiClone, the tool itself needs an internet connection...
<derek[] > How does Ubuntu run on a WXGA TFT LCD ?
<derek[] > the resolution ratio would be like: 1280x800
<Seveas> smooth :)
<derek[] > will the desktop and the windows stretch themselves to fit the "wide screen"?
<FKJeS> yup
<derek[] > kool
<PsiClone> if i restart with a good inet connect, would ubuntu recognize that before it crashes?
<derek[] > btw, this channel is quite a busy one.. people joining-in leaving-out all the time
<derek[] > hi Slant_Laptop
<aeon17x> derek[] : it's the second busiest on freenode, right after #debian.
<derek[] > aeon17x, i see
<PsiClone> Seveas: if i restart with a good inet connect, would ubuntu recognize that before it crashes?
<derek[] > Slant_Laptop, what's the resolution of your laptop's screen?
<Slant_Laptop> derek[] , 1024x768.
<derek[] > ok
<Hobbsee> aeon17x: #gentoo can be pretty busy as well...
<hawking> How can i change the colors in grub menu?
<Arafangion_> When I run svn, I get dropped in some strange editor, how do I get it to put me into vim?
<Arafangion_> 'set' reports no EDITOR environment variable.
<Hobbsee> hawking: /boot/grub/menu.lst and uncomment the bit about pretty colours
<Arafangion_> It appears that the editor is 'nano', which I can't stand.
<marlun> When trying to start up "Volume Meter" I get the error message: "Cannot connect to sound daemon. Please run 'esd' at a command prompt." why is this? =) I tried entering esd in a terminal but nothing happend.
<hawking> Hobbsee: and do you know if there is a way to put pictures under the grub menu? This would look nice :)
<coz> hello all
<Hobbsee> hawking: um...could be...check ubuntuforums.org would be my guess
<hawking> Hobbsee: thanks I'll have a look
<coz> I tried to unmount hda1 with "unmount /dev/hda1
<kestas> hawking, there is
<coz> it said unmount is not recognized
<kestas> hawking, Ive done it
<Hobbsee> coz: try umount /dev/hda1
<Arafangion_> cos: THere is no 'n'.
<kestas> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/ubuntu.xpm.gz
<coz> OH ok got it
<Arafangion_> coz: The reason is lost in the obscurity of UNIX history.
<Madpilot> Seveas: +r again, thanks... damned bots
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.18*]  by Seveas
<hawking> kestas : How?
<coz> hello again
<coz> thanks for that tip about umount
<coz>  I have another issue
<coz> I have installed wacom drivers and everything is fine I even have pressure sensitivity in Gimp
<coz> however, when in Gimp if use, for example
<coz> the brush tool and do a little drawing with pressure, yeah..
<coz> and themn go for another tool, the brush will not release and I can't get into anything
<coz> any suggestions?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I need littel help
<drcode> PILOT-LINK have builtin iconv
<drcode> any one know about it ?
<coz> I don't drcode
<coz> anyone familiar with Ubuntu/wacom/Gimp?
<R0bNyc> why are my back-ports sources not working ?
<derek[] > coz, ?
<coz> all three combined derek
<derek[] > k
<coz> are you familiar with wacom on ubuntu
<Stormx2> How would I go about configuring a joypad in ubuntu?
<derek[] > what's a joypad?
<Hobbsee> !tell R0bNyc about backports
<R0bNyc> why are my back-ports sources not working ?
<R0bNyc> Hobbsee, :)
<derek[] > coz, what's the problem?
<R0bNyc> Hobbsee, i enabled the backports just now and they ... ah i gotta change it
<coz> everything works even pressure sensitivity but
<Madpilot> R0bNyc: if you're using the mirrormax backports, they're no longer with us...
<coz> when I use the brush tool in gimp, for example
<orian> hi, i just installed ubuntu, i wonder why i cannot su at command prompt, it doesnt let me with my password
<coz> and I go for another tool the brush will not release
<coz> can't get into anything
<Hobbsee> orian: use sudo
<ys76> orian: Try sudo su - instead
<Hobbsee> !tell orian about sudo
<KingDaddy> How much memory space is required for Ubuntu?
<orian> i did apt-get update and upgrade and nothing happend, isnt ubuntu supposed to come with update servers ready to use?
<jaminkle> can amsn minimise
<coz> KingDaddy I believe it's 128 but the more the better
<jaminkle> so its not in my toolbar
<ys76> KingDaddy: Depends on your need, but I would recommend >192 MB RAM
<R0bNyc> Madpilot, i just enabled the default dapper-backports sources that come with dapper install
<KingDaddy> hard drive space?
<Hobbsee> !tell orian about repos
<ys76> KingDaddy: 128 MB ist just a bit small... (But works)
<R0bNyc> #deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<coz> hard drive space sorry
<coz> I thought you said memeory
<KingDaddy> yea..I did
<KingDaddy> thx
<Seveas> R0bNyc, dapper will be released in 5 monthd
<Seveas> HOW ON EARTH would there already be backports for it
<coz> anyone have experience with wacom on ubuntu?
<KingDaddy> will in support my scanner and printer?
<R0bNyc> Seveas, lol
<Seveas> don't be stupid
<coz> depends on the scanner printer KingDaddy
<R0bNyc> what does the breezy backports has ?
<derek[] > coz, need to tweak the settings
<coz> tried that derek where else can I tweak?
<KingDaddy> I use Canon
<coz> you can check if it is supported
<coz> one way just plug it in
<coz> HP seems to be the most supported
<KingDaddy> Can I download, and burn to CD, and then set the Bio's to boot from CD to run Ubuntu?
<derek[] > graphire?
<coz> I have visioneer scanner no go on ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> KingDaddy, yes
<KingDaddy> sweet
<KingDaddy> I'll give it a go
<wickedpuppy> KingDaddy, get live cd
<Stormx2> How would I go about configuring a joypad in ubuntu?
<marlun> How can I get a microphone working on ubuntu?
<coz> derek what settings are you referring to?
<Seveas> marlun, plug it in, enable microphone input in the mixer
<derek[] > coz, you're using graphire?
<KingDaddy> Thx guys...I know I'm a nOOb
<coz> yes graphire 2
<coz> noob is good!
<derek[] > coz, join #gimp
<coz> ok thanks
<marlun> Seveas, by enable microphone input you mean unmute it and pull up the volume?
<derek[] > and ask
<orian> what is hoary and breezy??
<orian> i got ubuntu 5.10
<orian> for amd64
<coz> OK back again
<derek[] > coz,
<Madpilot> orian: Ubuntu 5.10 is "Breezy Badger"
<coz> yes
<Madpilot> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<derek[] > coz, can you join only one channel at a time?
<coz> no why
<coz> oh you want me to join both?
<orian> what is hoary and breezy??
<pybe>  man wtf is happening in #ubuntu and #debian???????
<Madpilot> pybe: spam bot attacks
<ys76> orian: Hoary and breezy are nicknames for the different ubuntu releases
<pybe> fuckers
<marlun> When I go into Sound Recorder and click Record I get "There is no default GStreamer audio input element set - please install the GStreamer-Gconf shemeas or set one manually" how do I do that?
<orian> so which nickname do i have if i download 5.10 amd64 ?
<Madpilot> orian: "Breezy" is Ubuntu 5.10
<orian> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by UdontKnow
<rowanjl> 15+ hours of downtime, and my hosting provider still hasn't answered my support ticked...
<elkbuntu> been there done that.. sucks
<elkbuntu> what host is it?
<rowanjl> serverseed.com
<rowanjl> My account got suspended overnight, no idea why
<Pegasos989> !faq
<ubotu> I heard faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> how do I find out what my sound card driver is?
<yatesy> dmesg
<Stormx2> snd-something
<Stormx2> ok
<elkbuntu> stormx2 open the box
<elkbuntu> look at the card
<elkbuntu> :D
<RobNyc> do i search for linux or for kernel in synaptic for a newer kernel?
<yatesy> kernel
<Stormx2> elkbuntu: And I suppose it will have an LED display saying "Your sound card is using this driver:"
<morphix> i forgot.. but whats the package i can get that contains the packages, etc i need for compiling, etc
<Stormx2> not led, LCD
<elkbuntu> stormx2 you can hope :)
<Hobbsee> morphix: build-essential
<morphix> yeh thats it
<morphix> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems
<elkbuntu> elkbuntu if you can find the model number, the driver is easier to distinguish
<elkbuntu> err... why did i just address myself :|
* elkbuntu needs sleep
<rowanjl> must be getting late
<Stormx2> elkbuntu: hehe
<hawking> this is great :) I can connect to irc using tor :)
<yatesy> rofl elkbuntu
<hawking> my university blocks irc normally
<yatesy> that sucks
<Seveas> hawking, #ubuntu blocks tor
<Stormx2> dmesg doesn't really help...
<hawking> Seveas: there must be somethin wrong.. I am in
<Seveas> you're not cloaked
<rowanjl> tor?
<Seveas> --> hawking (n=hawking@70.230.73.20) has joined #ubuntu
<yatesy> they've obviously not been keeping on top of new tor end points
<hawking> but that's not my ip
<Seveas> usually tor users have tor/session/bla cloaks
<Stormx2> eek. How do I find out my sound card driver? :( (like snd-whatever)
<ys76> Stormx2: Maybe "lsmod | grep snd"
<hawking> Does dalnet block tor?
<yatesy> QuakeNet does
<Seveas> hawking, only freenode accepts tor
<hawking> Seveas: oh didn't know that
<Stormx2> ...I hate flu
<hawking> Seveas: so tor users must have caused some mess around
<Seveas> indeed
<marlun> I've got the sound to work but now I get the error "Failed to create GStreamer encoder elements - check your encoding set" =/
<Stormx2> ok, how do I restart alsa?
<Fleck> Stormx2 /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<android_> Do anyone in here use Opera?
<Stormx2> *sigh* ok I give up with my joypad >.>
<Pegasos989> I am having a small problem. I was installing all these media supports, so I also installed sun Java to the firefox browser. Anyways, I think I did some mistake in the order in which the commands should have been typed and now I can't open firefox. It says "INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager"
<android_> I have a problem with flash in Opera.. Any solutions?
<Stormx2> uh oh
<Stormx2> now synaptic is saying I have every package installed....
<elkbuntu> Eu-freaking-reka! got the tomsrtbt madeeee!
<morphix> what does this error during apt-get update mean? >> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4853
<soundray> Openoffice.org2 freezes when I try to paste marked text somewhere else - please help.
<dpupp> could someone tell me what a segmentation fault is? im trying to get conky runnign but its saying Xft not enabled, segmentation fault.
<hypn0> soundray, isnt openoffice2 a beta version :-/
<drcode> any one know why I get this
<drcode>  build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<drcode>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<snpz> hi everybody
<snpz> i have a question about samba+ldap as PDC
<soundray> hypn0, it's in breezy, and breezy is released, so I wouldn't expect there to be such a glaring bug -- if it is a bug, that is.
<snpz> how to add user without rouming profile function?
<chx> where can I find an Ubuntu netinst image?
<morphix> sudo adduser username
<snpz> i have 10 users that have roaming profile function
<snpz> morphix, i my case i use smbldap-tools
<morphix> oh wait.. u rnt asking for that.
<snpz> i don't need roaming profile only for one user
<rajasun> morphix: tried re-running sudo apt-get update? if that recurs again, try switching to another mirror
<snpz> any ideas?
<morphix> rajasum i have tried like 20 times
<Stormx2> apt-get wants me to update all the kernel-related stuff, is this a good idea?
<morphix> well.. is there a listing on mirrors anywhere?
<hawking> has anyone made checkgmail work on ubuntu?
<rajasun> morphix: switched another mirror could be a prob with mirror pulse
<morphix> mirror pulse?
<Stormx2> hawking: Never heard of it. I use a gdesklet to see latest gmail stuff ;-)
<android_> hawking, do you mean gmailnotifier?
<hawking> android : well not exactly
<hawking> android: that's another program but gmailnotifier would do me good too
<rajasun> morphix: see if this one works > deb http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<asdx> is there some XP theme for ubuntu?
<android_> hawking, I think sudo apt-get install gmail-notify will do it
<asdx> i need it for some users that are unfamiliar with default gnome
<hawking> android : last time I tried gmailnotifier it didn't work but I'll try it again
<android_> hawking, it works great for me..
<morphix> hmm
<ys76> asdx: Isn't Gnome an option for them?
<hawking> android_ : well it says login appears to be invalid
<asdx> ys76: yeah but they don't want to laern something new
<ys76> asdx: Why changing back to a system you want to leave?
<asdx> ys76: they are scared of it
<hawking> android_ : shall i do username@gmail.com or just username
<ekimus> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hawking> android_ : I guess I am doin a mistake in configuration
<ys76> asdx: Then they shouldn't try to work with any other things than XP, 'cause Ubuntu != XP
<rajasun> asdx: I'm not sure if there's anything around that's like XP but isn't XP in look, feel and behavior
<asdx> yes but i'm asking if there is a theme for gnome
<hypn0> asdx, stand up to them :-)
<asdx> or something
<hawking> Unexpected error: urllib2.HTTPError
<asdx> of course i know ubuntu != xp
<hawking> ubuntu >> xp
<MagicFab> I have a question on another U channel
<MagicFab> What are the original permissions of /usr/local/bin and how to restore them with chmod ?
<MagicFab> I am not on a U. box right now
<android_> hawking, it's just your username
<Pegasos989> I am having a small problem. I was installing all these media supports, so I also installed sun Java to the firefox browser. Anyways, I think I did some mistake in the order in which the commands should have been typed and now I can't open firefox. It says "INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager". Should i delete and reinstall whole firefox or can I fix this somehow easier? :/
<rajasun> asdx: a theme will not shield the would be new user from having to learn the things are done differently in Linux and sooner or later the complexities underneath
<_jason> MagicFab, mine are drwxr-xr-x so chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/
<ys76> MagicFab: chown 0:0 /usr/local/bin +  chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/
<hypn0> Pegasos989, u tried #firefox in on mozilla.org
<doleyb> Pegasos989: well, you wouldn't remove firefox, you might mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozillabackup , and see if it works without your config files.
<Elektrochelovek> !php-pear
<ubotu> Elektrochelovek: Syntax error in line 1
<Elektrochelovek> !phppear
<ubotu> Elektrochelovek: I give up, what is it?
<Elektrochelovek> !php pear
<ubotu> Elektrochelovek: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Pegasos989> hypn0, not yet, doleyb, thanks, i'll try that
<_jason> Elektrochelovek, message the bot
<Elektrochelovek> where i can get php-pear package?
<MagicFab> _jason, ys76: tx!
<Pegasos989> doleyb, it worked. <3
<_jason> !info php-pear
<Elektrochelovek> what repositories do i have enlist in my apt sources.list file?
<ubotu> php-pear: (PEAR - PHP Extension and Application Repository), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 169 kB, Installed size: 1164 kB
<Elektrochelovek> _jason thnx
<chx> any ideas on an Ubuntu netinst image?
<Seveas> Elektrochelovek, you need universe
<Elektrochelovek> ok, thnx
<Seveas> !tell Elektrochelovek about universe
<Elektrochelovek> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<soundray> OpenOffice.org2 freezes when I try to paste text into emacs21. Should I report this as a bug?
<morphix> ok for proftpd i had to 'make' a false bash entry.. but i cant remember where i had to go to edit that
<Pegasos989> Hmm. Do I need firewall and antivirus software, or can I just trust that "this is linux, I won't get viruses" ?
<Seveas> soundray, no you should simply not use emacs ;)
<Seveas> !firewall
<ubotu> hmm... firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<soundray> Seveas, thanks for your help :(
<Pegasos989> okay, thanks Seveas
<doleyb> Pegasos989: well, you might want to move some stuff from mozillabackup into ~/,mozilla, like your bookmarks and cookies and things
<Seveas> and for antivirus: clamav is popular but it's only needed if you run a mailserver with clients on windows machines ;)
<Pegasos989> doleyb, nah. Haven't done anything special with firefox yet. Installed the whole os just yesterday
<Pegasos989> doleyb, thanks anyways
<soundray> Can you point me to a description how the clipboard is supposed to work under Gnome?
<Pegasos989> !firestarter
<ubotu> from memory, firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<hawking> I use a turkish keyboard... I have already changed the keyboard to turkish from system---> preferences--->keyboard but still everytime I open ubuntu I have to type this command "setxkbmap tr" what should i do to fix that?
<rajasun> Pegasos989: there's also a decent GTK frontend to clamav > apt-cache search clamtk
<derek[] > Hi ArdieM
<Seveas> rajasun, that is a tk frontend, not gtk
<rajasun> Seveas: nope
<ArdieM> derek[] , hi
<rajasun> Seveas: GTK now
<soundray> Is there something in Gnome that does what klipper does in KDE?
<Seveas> then it's misnamed :)
<Elektrochelovek> thanx, solved my problem
<rajasun> Seveas: yeah upstream author already knows ;-)
<Lordprotector> does anyone know how I can make openoffice actually print with the paper size I want instead of forgetting what I told it to do after hitting ok?
<Pegasos989> okay, thanks rajasun
<rajasun> Pegasos989: np
<Seveas> rajasun, .sg == singapore?
<soundray> Lordprotector, your Format-Page setup has to agree with your printer setup.
<rajasun> Seveas: yup
<Lordprotector> soundray: then why do you get options to be able to print to the various sizes? sheesh...
<rajasun> Seveas: ~2140 hrs atm ;-)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> 1440 here
<Lordprotector> soundray: what's the name of the gnome printer admin tool? I'm not running gnome, so I can't just go to admin->printer setup
<soundray> Lordprotector, gnome-cups-manager
<rajasun> Seveas: ahh nice to see so many frm diffparts of world all at the same time in #ubuntu :)
<Lordprotector> soundray: thanks
<android_> does anyone use Opera?
<kain_> hi there, I've a pdc20270 fasttrack hardware raid 1 (mirror), ubuntu installers sees hde & hdf, how can I configure raid? not software raid, I must install ubuntu on the first disk then rebuil the array from bios? any hint for boot loaders?
<Lordprotector> argh, why does it have to be so hard to print an envelope?
<morphix> bah/
<morphix> whats the prefered apt-get 'method'
<morphix> http?
<morphix> cause atm mine says 'deb cdrom'
<morphix> :/
<Lordprotector> right
<Lordprotector> so openoffice STILL
<Lordprotector> won't print print to envelope #10 size
<Lordprotector> it keeps using f'ing "envelope dl" no matter what I do
<kain_> morphix, apt-setup or pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<rajasun> morphix: comment that cdrom line out, personally me preference are http repos
<Lordprotector> has anyone in here ever tried printing an envelope with open office?
<Lordprotector> and if so have any idea how the hell I can make it print to the appropriate envelope size?
<morphix> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://au.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<morphix> :(
<Pegasos989> !ntfs
<Astxist> morphix, sudo apt-get update
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<morphix> i still get the error.. ARGH
<morphix> ailed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Astxist> something must be wrong with the list then
<Astxist> or gzip
<rajasun> morphix: switch mirrors, mirror could have had probs syncing with primary at last mirror pulse
* Lordprotector kicks openoffice hoping that will make it actually print to the paper size he specifies
<[Jonne] > threaten to kill -9 it
<morphix> hm
<Astxist> heh
<morphix> .com list is slow as hell.
<Lordprotector> seriously, does anyone know why it refuses to print to the correct size?
<Lordprotector> I just want to print to a damn envelope #10!
<Lordprotector> it shouldn't be this f'ing hard!
<Lordprotector> I should just have to select the right size and then it should print to that
<morphix> hmm it works tho
<Lordprotector> that's how software is supposed to work
<Lordprotector> it's not supposed to take my options and flush them down the toilet
<Lordprotector> argh
<Lordprotector> I'll have to try another program
<Lordprotector> this is really frusterating
<MagicFab> Lordprotector: have you tried setting up the size in the driver itself ?
<hawking> Albert Eins
<hawking> who's that :p
<Lordprotector> MagicFab: yes
<Badcel> hi, can someone tell me, how to give a modul a specific parameter at bootup, if the modul is loaded by hotplug?
<sdakota> hey guys
<sdakota> I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu on my server because there are loads of DNS and IP problems
<sdakota> (the DNS and IP are all set to network, but to use my own DNS-server, I need to set the internet  ip
<sdakota> what version of Ubuntu do you recommend to install now? I saw that Breezy was released publically
<sdakota> so... i'm not sure what one is better
<Lordprotector> um what other option is there?
<johnm> sdakota: the most recent :)
<Lordprotector> an old one that's not updated?
<yahya> hey guys... my laptop fan never turns off .. but works fine when I boot that other OS
<MagicFab> yahya: which brand ?
<Pegasos989> how do I change default progs? I would liek to change rhytmbox as default program for .mp3 s
<Lordprotector> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
* Lordprotector kicks openoffice repeatedly
<Pegasos989> :D
<Lordprotector> this is (expletive deleted) ridicluous
<Lordprotector> I just want to print a (explitive deleted) envelope!
<ralf> hi all
<Pegasos989> hello, ralf
<ralf> there is any effort to replace sysv init in ubuntu?
<rajasun> hmmm init-ng ? ;-)
* Lordprotector crosses his fingers
<pinkisntwell> ubuntu recognises my adsl usb modem but it doesn't list it in the networking window, it only has my nic and my 56k modem. any help would be appreciated
<soundray> Lordprotector, are you cross that free software developes do not seem to cater to your every need?
<Lordprotector> soundray: printing to the correct paper size is not a trivial matter, it is a vital thing for an office application to do correctly
<Lordprotector> I had problems with it before just to get it to print to letter size instead of A4
<ralf> rajasun: yes
<soundray> Lordprotector, acquaint yourself with the procedure instead of deleting expletives?
<ralf> rajasun: there are experimental packages to try it?
<ralf> there are for debian
<hawking> I use a turkish keyboard... I have already changed the keyboard to turkish from system---> preferences--->keyboard but still everytime I open ubuntu I have to type this command "setxkbmap tr" what should i do to fix that?
<Lordprotector> soundray: the procedure of doing more than selecting the paper size I want? I wasn't aware that I should have to edit 500 config files to get printing to the correct paper size to work. My mistake, I guess.
<rajasun> ralf: think it is in the works, not sure how long more we'll have to wait but me guess is both Ubuntu and debian will switch simultaneously
<Lordprotector> that's it
<Lordprotector> I've had it
<ralf> rajasun: i'm working with other initng devs
<Lordprotector> I'm restarting into windows for the first time in like 6 months
<soundray> Lordprotector, so you thought you'd come here and went some steam?
<ralf> we're tryng to figure out what is missing in inintg
<Lordprotector> maybe openoffice works in there
<rajasun> ralf: it's in Debian Experimental
<pinkisntwell> can someone please help? i've been asking for days
<ralf> because no major distro has adopted it already
<ralf> rajasun: that package is obsolete
<ralf> our are on alioth
<soundray> *vent
<Lordprotector> soundray: no, I thought someone would be able to help me, since usually other people have experienced similar problems
<Lordprotector> anywho
<Ophiocus> what is the nonfree bit of rar-nonfree?
<rajasun> ralf: not tried it meself yet but saw it sitting there
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world
<ralf> rajasun: http://alioth.debian.org/projects/pkg-initng/
<soundray> Lordprotector, okay, your request for help got buried in your angry lines, then.
<wickedpuppy> Lordprotector, printing is a PITA in linux for sometimes now ... write to your printer company to bitch about releasing drivers for their printer ...i did it
<rajasun> ralf: ahh thanksy :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there an official, supported "fix" for the BADSIG error that occurs when reloading in Synaptic?
<rob_p> pinkisntwell:  What's the problem?
<rajasun> ralf: alioth hehe  should have known it'll be hosted there
<ralf> alioth.ubuntulinux.org :P
<rajasun> ralf: hmm I may be mistaken but are u the same ralf from #debian-mentors?
<yahya> MagicFab: it's a dell inspiron 6000
<Stormx2> Ophiocus: RAR comes in two flavours. One version has a liscence issue which means it is classed as non-free (so you can't edit or redistribute it)
<ralf> rajasun: yes
<ralf> rajasun: i made the psyBNC package
<Ophiocus> roger
<Stormx2> Ophiocus: Install both RAR packages and you're good to go
<rajasun> ralf: ah heh...I'm a lurker there...heard u just made it as a DD...congrats! :)
<ralf> nono, i'm not a DD
<ralf> my package can't enter in Debian
<ralf> it has an Apache Licensed file
<ralf> which is claimed to be non-free by debian-legal
<rajasun> ralf: ahh then it's the wrong ralf but all the same, more packages for both distros' users :)
<ralf> mm
<ralf> my nick is registered
<ralf> i'm the only ralf here
<ralf> here == FreeNode
<ralf> and i have a package on mentors.debian.net, yes
<pinkisntwell> thanks a million for all the help people
<rajasun> ralf: hmmm
<soundray> pinkisntwell, if you don't describe your problem, how can anyone help?
* Nermal slaps pinkisntwell with a big n00b badge
<pinkisntwell> i have described it
<Nermal> where ?
<ralf> rajasun: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/p/psybnc/
<pinkisntwell> ubuntu recognises my adsl usb router and the kernel says that the adsl connection is up but i get no internet and it isn't listed in the networking proggie
<soundray> pinkisntwell, not since rob_p asked you to.
<Nermal> ahh
<rajasun> ralf: thought I saw chrish congratulating 1 ralf a couple of weeks ago on #debian-mentors hmmm
* Nermal scrolls up lots
<Nermal> pinkisntwell: I would tell us what usb router it is
<rajasun> ralf: thanks :)
<Nermal> dmesg output
<ralf> 2 week ago i was in vacation
<Nermal> ifconfig out
<Nermal> all that stuff
<pinkisntwell> thomson speedtouch 530, ex alcatel, i can connect through the ethernet port but i need to use the usb one so that i can give the ethernet to another computer
<ralf> someone stale my nick :|
<rajasun> ralf: hmmm
<Nermal> pinkisntwell: not sure about the 550
<Nermal> googled ?
<Nermal> I would use the ethernet
<Nermal> far easier
<Nermal> or just buy a hub
<Pegasos989> Does ubuntu have any decen ps2 emulators btw? :/
<pinkisntwell> can't i use the usb? is there a solution to the problem? /var/log/messages says xDSL connection up and the like when i connect the usb but no connection
<rob_p> pinkisntwell:  How about setting up network address translation on your Ubuntu box and let the other PC get it's Internet connection via the Ubuntu box?
<pinkisntwell> can we stay on the problem at hand?
<Ophiocus> the problem at hand is how to share internet,.. rob_p gave you a sensible option
<rob_p> pinkisntwell:  It's just a suggestion!  If you can get ethernet connectivity to the adsl router, then NAT might be a solution.  That's all.
<soundray> pinkisntwell, your attitude makes it hard to help.
<Nermal> buy a mac ?
<soundray> Nermal, :)
<pinkisntwell> okay, i know the alternatives. for a number of reasons i need to use the usb on this computer
<Ophiocus> then you ll have to go the modem maker for linux drivers
<rob_p> pinkisntwell:  You're probably a nice enough person but you're not conveying it in here.  I wish you luck regardless.
<pinkisntwell> the modem maker doesnt give any linux drivers
<Nermal> soundray: :D
<Nermal> pinkisntwell: hence you should use ethernet
<Nermal> or use the speedtouch howtos at speedtouch.sf.net
<Nermal> usb is not really meant for networking :|
<Ophiocus> ho well,.. lets see, need to use a usb device that dosent have drivers.-- hmmm i guess i bought the WRONG modem then
<Ophiocus> or maybe i should try to reach the modem via ethernet?
<Nermal> though I think all that is only for the 330
<pinkisntwell> this is really great help! do any of you guys have any idea how to make ubuntu use the usb connection since the kernel can see it fine?
<Nermal> no
<Nermal> else we would have told you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
<Ophiocus> or !wow! better still,. use mu ubuntu box a  NAT and allow a dhcp server to run a class c adress range to have up to 256 machines plugged to my ubuntu machine automatically sharing the internet
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Stormx2> spambots back?
<sdakota> can I use the network boot disk to install breezy instead of the older version? And is breezy recommended for servers at this moment?
<Seveas> they give #ubuntu-unregged hell :)
<Nermal> breezy is stable
<Nermal> so should be ok for servers
<Stormx2> Seveas: Oh dear
<Nermal> sdakota: might be easier just to grab a new network boot disk.. shouldn't be very large
<[Jonne] > what does it mean if my kernel gives segmentation faults when starting up? It fails to boot afterwards.
<Ophiocus> pinkisntwell, i ll say this only once,.. theres limitations,. and solutions,. you told people here about your limitations,. people here told you about their posible solution,. now its your turn to take the best of both world and try to solve it
<[Jonne] > I'm using the 686-smp one
<[Jonne] > the 386 works ok (i'm using that one now)
<sdakota> Nermal, Breezy is really stable now? And recommended ? Okay, I'll install that then =)
<sdakota> Thanks!
<Stormx2> sdakota: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pinkisntwell> ok, i'm just trying to see if it works this way because the kernel sees it for god's sake!
<Ophiocus> faraway so close,..
<sdakota> Stormx2: You didn't follow why I want to reinstall, ..? >.<
<sdakota> Can't I use a network location containing Breezy Ubuntu with this Hoary net boot-CD?
<soundray> pinkisntwell, so instead of telling us what you've done to locate the error, you swear at us?
<atidem> hello
<gigcs> i have question add package.
<atidem> I have a problem with linux console's font
<Ophiocus> soundray, be understanding,. youd be frustrated too if you tried to make things work the way they dont work
<Ophiocus> :)
<Nermal> pinkisntwell: I guess ifconfig and dmesg output would be helpful
<Nermal> as I told you before
<atidem> this is message that I receive when launch application: Font `-misc-console-medium-r-normal--16-160-72-72-c-80-iso10646-1' not found.
<pinkisntwell> what to do to locate the error? when i plug in the usb the kernel log says that usb connection is established and xDSL line is up, also detects the up/down speeds but i get no internet
<atidem> anyone can help me?
<sdakota> Can't I use a network location containing Breezy Ubuntu with this Hoary net boot-CD?
<atidem> I tried to read Check /usr/share/doc/konsole/README.Linux-font for
<Nermal> pinkisntwell: I imagine it isn't running the PPP stuff
<atidem> but i doesnt work
<Nermal> you should look into setting that up
<soundray> Ophiocus, :) -- I understand him completely.
<pinkisntwell> how can i run the ppp stuff?
<sdakota> Ok, I'll download the Breezy boot cd then.
<Nermal> look at the speedtouch docs
<Nermal>  just ignore the firmware bit
<sdakota> how to speak to the bot again?
<sdakota> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<sdakota> ah, like that
<sdakota> !bootcd
<ubotu> Not a clue, sdakota
<sdakota> !boot-cd
<ubotu> sdakota: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Nermal> or read the ppp docs
<btownlegs> anyone run vmware on ubuntu?
<pinkisntwell> pppoa is setup and running on the router, i'm writing this from ubuntu now using the ethernet connection
<Nermal> btownlegs: yah
<sdakota> !networkinstall
<ubotu> sdakota: I give up, what is it?
<sdakota> !network_install
<ubotu> sdakota: Bugger all, i dunno
<btownlegs> any gotchas?
<sdakota> !network-install
<ubotu> sdakota: Bugger all, i dunno
<atidem> no one can help me?
<sdakota> >.<
<Nermal> pinkisntwell: dunno then
<Nermal> like I said.. usb isn't meant for networking
<snowblink> btownlegs, vmware workstation 5. No probs
<Nermal> you modprobe pppoa ?
<pinkisntwell> 100 times?
<btownlegs> ok thanks
<sdakota> !network-boot
<Nermal> pinkisntwell: ignored :)
<ubotu> sdakota: I give up, what is it?
<sdakota> !boot-cd
<ubotu> sdakota: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<rob_p> pinkisntwell:  Here's something that might provide some help  -->  http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/
<sdakota> !install-cd
<ubotu> sdakota: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<sdakota> ubotu: i hope not
<ubotu> sdakota: Not a clue
<pinkisntwell> checking it rob_p, thanks
<Sass> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 on one of my HDD's, and I've encountered a problem while trying to boot it up..
<ke> What's that other GUI called... "xcfv"?
<soundray> sdakota, I gather you're trying to do a network install.
<soundray> sdakota, why is the full install CD not an option?
<pinkisntwell> how can i list the devices?
<soundray> pinkisntwell, ifconfig -a ?
<pinkisntwell> how can i see the router's device name, usb what?
<sdakota> soundray: Because the f*cked CD-rom drive of this f*cked up server (it's a P2) has a lot of problems with reading =) The network install CD is faster, and works way better =)
<sdakota> soundray: Next to that, I have all patches and everything ready when I use the network install cd
<sdakota> soundray: But I searched a bit - I can't find a network install cd :S
<hawking> I am trying to make checkgmail work and for that I need XML::Simple I do "sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Simple'" but it says make test had returned bad status, won't install without force ... How can i install it?
<soundray> sdakota, as far as I know, it exists only for Debian.
<zygis> to whom should I screem to for screwing my Ephy with that shitty new firefox in dapper?
<sdakota> soundray: I've got one for Ubuntu, I'm sure
<soundray> sdakota, but if you install with the server option, it won't have to read that much off the CD.
<m4ss4> does any1 know a nice channel to discuss 64 bit hardware? :)
<aet> is there something i need to do to get xorg cvs version running on ubuntu? i always get "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<Ophiocus> hawking, you may have to install the make module first,.
<sdakota> soundray: Errors happen at the kernel, always, and sometimes even earlier.
<hawking> Ophiocus: How can i install that?
<Ophiocus> sinaptic
<sdakota> soundray: I once installed Ubuntu completely, after trying millions of times... but the system itself ran like shit after that, error this, error that....
<Ophiocus> make sure universe repository is installed
<hawking> you mean the package make?
<hawking> I already have that
<Sass> Error while starting hotplug subsystem @ boot , anyone knows what's wrong? :S
* soundray wonders why everyone seems to be in such a swearing mood today.
<soundray> sdakota, do you still have that flaky installation on it?
<rob_p> pinkisntwell:  I'm trying to troubleshoot your issue without any hardware to work with so bear with me on this...  It looks like Breezy already has the usbnet module and probably loads it automatically upon the usb hotplug event generated by pluging the modem in.  If that's the case, it should result in (hopefully) another networking interface available on the system.
<occy> ok
<occy> every since I dist-upgraded this morning
<occy> I've had things crap out and die on me.
<occy> E%Q$#%Q#@%#$
<Nermal> occy: would you be using dapper drake perchance ?
<sdakota> !network-install
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, sdakota
<occy> wtf?
<sdakota> ??!...
<sdakota> !install-network
<ubotu> sdakota: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<sdakota> !network-install
<Seveas> sdakota, don't play with the bot
<Ophiocus> rob_p,  all tips for sucessful configuration are in that very well documented url you gave em
<occy> Seveas, what was that for?
<Seveas> occy, may I please remind you of the code of conduct
<Nermal> occy: you didn't use to work for linux.com did you ?
<sdakota> @Seveas: I'm not playing >.< I'm trying to find out where to find the Breezy network install disc...
<hawking> does anyone know how to turn make test off?
<Seveas> sdakota, there is none
<occy> Seveas, I didn't curse. heh
<Nermal> code of conduct ?
<soundray> sdakota, do you still have that flaky installation on the server?
<occy> Seveas, you big goober
<occy> Seveas, :P~
<ke> Can someone here tell me what is wrong here? http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4856
<Nermal> WAVE WAVE CONTRACT I WORK FOR SONY WAVE WAVE
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Nermal!*@*]  by Seveas
<sdakota> @Seveas: ... I've got a network boot disc for sure - but it's hoary. I'll do a dist-upgrade then.
<rob_p> Ophiocus:  Seems to be!  Hopefully he'll figure it out instead of getting pissy with us in here.  :-)
<occy> Nermal, heh, yeah, I started Linux.com
<occy> themes.org too.
<Nermie> learn to ban properly darling
<Nermie> thought so
<tetsueo> guys i need some help please
<occy> that and 50 cents won't get me any coffee
<Nermie> you want a hostmask ban, not a nick ban
<Ophiocus> rob_p,  i cant stand ppl that cant see the diference between a right and a priviledge
<occy> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@*nermal.net]  by Seveas
<sdakota> soundray: I reinstalled Ubuntu using the network boot disc. That kinda worked.
<tetsueo> how to boot i boot into run level 3 from lilo ?
<tetsueo> how do i*
<sdakota> Seveas: Why are you banning..?!?
<occy> Seveas, you need to be more careful with that @
<rob_p> Ophiocus:  Me too!  Oh well.  It takes all types...
<Seveas> occy, please read back and see why nermal deserved it
<occy> Seveas, a 1 line joke (with no cursing) is a bad idea?
<occy> come on... lighten up.
<Seveas> mute avoiding is
<occy> *sigh*
<occy> anyway, I have other things to do.
<occy> like figuring out why my apps keep dying after my upgrade. :(
<tetsueo> how do i boot into run level 3 from lilo ?
<soundray> sdakota, so what stops you from dist-upgrading?
<hawking> Ophiciocus: many tests were failed with this reason :"Unable to recognise encoding of this document at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7/XML/SAX/PurePerl/EncodingDetect.pm line 96." do you know how I can solve this prob?
<walde> Hello. One year before I used an crypted imagefile via losetup -e aes-256 using gentoo. How can I tell Ubuntu the encryption-blocksize. -e aes doesnt seems to work correctly. Any ideas?
<sdakota> soundray: Problems on the PC! That's why I'm reinstalling - but there is Breezy now so I wanted to check that!...
<Seveas> walde, losetup is obsolete, LUKS is the better way
<soundray> sdakota, you can upgrade to breezy with dist-upgrade. That's what it's for.
<aftertaf> Seveas:  can i install ubuntu on an iPaq?
<Ophiocus> hawking, you installed make?
<Seveas> aftertaf, why not?
<soundray> Seveas, because it is not a supported platform.
<walde> Seveas: does LUKS works in the same way? I need the data from my old image
<aftertaf> lol thatd be funny :] 
<sdakota> soundray: I know about dist-upgrade... but I wanted to know if there's a way to install Breezy directly, instead of first Hoary and then Breezy...
<hawking> Ophiocus: it was already installed
<doub> hi there
<Ophiocus> so make and make install     runs ?
<doub> sdakota, you can, with the breezy install cd
<trappist> walde: sudo modprobe aes-i586
<gigcs> who develp ubuntu distribution.
<soundray> sdakota, if you get all this trouble just booting the breezy install, go with dist-upgrade. It shouldn't make a difference in the end.
<sdakota> doub: Ohmygod >.<
<Seveas> gigcs, www.canonical.com and a lot of others
<hawking> well I am installing it reading a manual from a site and it says to type the command "sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Simple'" and that does all
<sdakota> soundray: Ok. Thanks =)
<walde> trappist: the modules are already loaded. losetup works without errors, but the resulted device is not mountable
<ke> Who can tell me what to do with this GLIB issue? http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4856
<gigcs> Seveas: you know redistribution ubuntu install cd .
<doub> sdakota, what does he tell you?
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> how do i start nautilus from other wm ? like fluxbox ?
<rohan> what arguements do i pass?
<rohan> --no-desktop ?
<Seveas> gigcs, please repeat that in english...
<Seveas> rohan, correct
* doub loves IRC, as it offers a way to meet real different people, and allows one to reconsider its dumbest possible views, in front of others'
<Seveas> ke, use a package instead of compiling
<Ophiocus> test fails in your case seem to be related to dependencies issues,.. i have to say i wouldnt know how to go around your particular issue hawking
<Seveas> clearly you don't know how to compile things
<gigcs> Seveas:i want add package  on install cd .
<hawking> Ophiocus: I see thanks
<borup> hawking: sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl is even easier than the cpan shell
<Seveas> gigcs, which package and why>
<Seveas> ?
<hawking> borup : hmm I'll try that
<rohan> Seveas: but that shows really bad icons .. not the gnome default icons
<hawking> borup: and how can i install XML::Simple with it?
<hawking> or is it just all configured
<mmina> Hello all, I am trying to install an RPM and I am not sure about the procedure, the rpm is a novell client written for Linux
<borup> hawking: sudo apt-get install libxml-simple-perl
<Seveas> mmina, alien -i filename.rpm
<Seveas> and pray that it works
<borup> hawking: that will install XML::Parser also
<raingrove> can anyone help me?
<gigcs> Seveas:you is develop kubuntu
<sambagirl> i told not to trust alien because is not 100% sure of complete translation Sevas
<raingrove> i am having problems fetching packages from the repository
<raingrove> i get messages like this
<raingrove> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeartwork/kdeartwork-theme-window_3.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<raingrove>   Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %raingrove!*@*]  by Seveas
<doub> hawking, perl CPAN modules which have a debian or ubuntu package are named with this scheme : lib<cpan name lowercased, :: replaced with ->-perl
<aftertaf> Seveas:  erm... i'm opting for the 'familiar' distro with opie WM :] 
<Seveas> do NOT paste in here
<Seveas> gigcs, either type proper english or find someone that can translate for you - I can't understand you
<hawking> doub: can you give an example ? sorry I didn't understand it well
<rohan> Seveas: nautilus --no-desktop in fluxbox shows really bad icons .. not the gnome default icons
<doub> hawking, XML::Parser becomes libxml-parser-perl (all lower case, and "::" has become "-")
<sascha_> maybe some of the server are down, like the german repository is
<hawking> doub: oh ok
<testme> pardon me - was there an update released today with linux.386 patches?  I got the "updates are ready" message, but before installing it said they were not authenticated!
<mmina> Seveas: Thanks, I will try both suggestions..lol, has anyone tried to install the novell client.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82-36-231-16.cable.ubr02.perr.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@merrill-50-12.resnet.ucsc.edu *!*@brhs-ced.pwsd76.ab.ca %raingrove!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %neoxan!*@* %Toma-!*@* %stvn!*@* %jyk!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %zxsykco!*@*]  by Seveas
<raingrove> so does anyone have ideas why i am havign that
<LasseL> I manually built the ati module and installed the driver ati driver from the web. Now I want to get rid of it, but when I try to apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx I get an error saying something about a diversion from one lib file to another
<soundray> raingrove, have you tried more than once?
<raingrove> soundray/ yup
<doub> hawking, besides, if you lack some CPAN modules, you can use the dh-make-perl package which will take any CPAN module, and make it a package
<raingrove> i guess it's my stupid connection
<soundray> raingrove, it works from here.
<simonvallore> How do i make sure 3d acccel is running when i run screensavers or games or glxgears my system freezes if i zap x it still remains froze
<raingrove> must be my stupid connection
<soundray> LasseL, if you installed manually, you must remove manually, too.
<hawking> doub: when I try to install the perl modules I need using apt-get it says Package libxml-sax-perl is not configured yet.
<Seveas> hawking, dpkg --configure --pending
<borup> doub: CPANPLUS::Dist works better these days
<soundray> LasseL, regarding file diversion errors, have a look at man dpkg-divert
<hawking> Seveas: that gives this error "Can't locate object method "save_parsers_debian" via package "XML::SAX" at /usr/bin/update-perl-sax-parsers line 90.
<hawking> "
<borup> doub: than dh-make-perl that - I case I didn't make any sense
<LasseL> soundray: I think the trouble is that what I manually intalled overwrote the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<Seveas> hawking, yay for broken packages :|
<hawking> Sevaas : :/
<borup> hawking: I just did the install myself - but without problems
<hawking> borup : hmm maybe you have something in ur comp that I don't
<borup> hawking: are you on breazy
<hawking> borup : yes
<soundray> LasseL, have you tried 'apt-get --reinstall install xorg-driver-fglrx' ?
<testme> pardon me - was there an update released today with linux.386 patches?  I got the "updates are ready" message, but before installing it said they were not authenticated!
<borup> hawking: odd - I don't remember dooing anything special
<MarcN> anyone using dapper?  An upgrade a hour or so ago failed with a firefox problem.
<LasseL> soundray: I want to get rid of everything fglrx, I upgraded to a nvidia card
<doub> borup, yeah, got it. but will it create a package? the advantage of dh-make-perl being that it tries to (not really successfully, but that's a start) create a cpan module <-> package identity
<doub> borup, with the added benefit of being able to add/remove with a unique apt-get command
<soundray> LasseL, reinstalling may fix it so you can cleanly uninstall afterwards.
<LasseL> soundray: I can see that dpkg-divert has a number of diverted files listed on the fglrx package, could you hint me how to remove the diversions?
<borup> doub: yes it can create a .dab
<hawking> I did it!!!
<borup> doub: s/dab/deb/
<doub> borup, sounds great, i'll take a look. thanks for the tip
<calav3ra> hoi
<calav3ra> can someone help me with mounting my external firewire hdd ??? thx in advance
<nich0las> know how !
<soundray> LasseL, dpkg-divert [options]  --remove <file> ?
<LasseL> soundray: aye, I am just lazy, there is 20 files
<nich0las> what is the easiest why to install debian package in ubuntu?
<borup> doub: kane (cpan+ author) has even set up a apt source autogenerated from cpan (but only for sid)
<NoOrdinary|tK> I have weird problem with ubuntu liveCD, I'm using USB mouse that aint working and it also crash when I'm suppose to choose language
<NoOrdinary|tK> any solution to that?
<testme> Excuse me - does anybody know, was there an update released today with linux.386 patches?  I got the "updates are ready" message, but before installing it said they were not authenticated! (Surely someone else on here uses the generic 386 kernel?!?!?)
<soundray> LasseL, do it with a bash script: for i in $( <list> ) ; do dpkg-divert --remove $i ; done
<calav3ra> can someone help me with mounting my external firewire hdd ??? thx in advance
<soundray> LasseL, <list> is whatever you did to list the 20 files.
<doub> borup, yeah, making it ubuntu friendly should not be that hard then
<soundray> LasseL, disclaimer: if that screws up your system, you cannot sue me :)
<simonvallore> anyone interested in a game of battle ship ?
<borup> doub: nah it just needs an autobuilder
<[Jonne] > ok, E6
<testme> [Tap, Tap, Tap... "Is this thing on?"]  Excuse me - does anybody know, was there an update released today with linux.386 patches?  I got the "updates are ready" message, but before installing it said they were not authenticated! (Surely someone else on here uses the generic 386 kernel?!?!?)
<lucasvo> hi
<testme> 'lo
<lucasvo> any information about miubunut? are there any developers working on it? or is it still just a draft?
<Sodki> hello, the Ubuntu CD doesn't recognize my CDROM. is there a way to install Ubuntu on it's own partition via Qemu?
<ompaul> testme, there was a relase of info about kernel updates
<testme> ompaul - where do you find that info? the wiki?
<ompaul> on the ubuntu-sec wiki
<ompaul> on the ubuntu-sec mailing list
<LasseL> soundray: I manually removed all but one diversion, which it refuses to remove
<ompaul> forget wiki that that was a bad idea to suggest that I auto typed:)
<testme> ompaul - great thanks... I didn't want to install kernel updates that were unauthenticated without some correlation that they were for real :)
<ompaul> testme,  http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<drcode> hi all
<databe> I have ubuntu installed on my laptop and I want to dual boot with xp. all of the tutorials i have read assume you have xp installed and want to install linux. anyone have a pointers?
<drcode> I try to install gcc
<drcode> and I get this
<drcode> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<drcode>   gcc: Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.0.1-3) but 4:3.3.5-1 is to be installed
<drcode>        Depends: gcc-4.0 (>= 4.0.1-2) but it is not going to be installed
<drcode> any idea?
<ompaul> testme, everybody should be on that one it is such low volume it is mad not to be :-)
<soundray> LasseL, can you reinstall or remove the package now?
<gigcs> how i can say  ubuntu-devel .
<testme> ompaul -= great thanks again!
<doub> Sodki, you can also give sbm a try. it's a floppy image of a boot device selector, replacing you falty bios's CD boot loader
<doub> Sodki, it's on the /install directory, on the ubuntu install cd
<LasseL> soundray: no, it still complains that it can't remove the xorg-driver-fglrx driver b/c of the diversion it can't remove
<databe> can i resize a partition in ubuntu and then install xp onto that partition?
<databe> or must it be the other way around?!?
<soundray> LasseL, does it say why it cannot remove the diversion?
<LasseL> soundray: because it would require it to overwrite a file
<Sodki> doub, Ubuntu boots fine and i can select language, location and keyboard. the problem is that afterwords it complains about missing drivers for the cd-rom
<soundray> LasseL, and can you rm that file?
<theCore> why my wifi cards doesn't work with WEP but work well without encryption? I try many things but nothing seem to work, any ideas how to fix this would be appreciated.
<drcode>        Depends: gcc-4.0 (>= 4.0.1-2) but it is not going to be installed
<drcode> any idea?
<theCore> any
<doub> Sodki, if the installer drivers can't find your cdrom drive, chances are the regular installed ubuntu won't either, as it has the same drivers
<doub> Sodki, so installing via qemu won't solve the problem
<gigcs> how i can say ubuntu develop
<soundray> doub, unless he bypasses the CD-ROM that way.
<drcode> I use breezy
<drcode> any help
<LasseL> soundray: renaming the file, removing the diversion, copied it back, installed the package, thanks a bunch for the help
<doub> soundray, of course
<BlueEagle> http://bash.org/?577451 <= That's a good one tbh </offtopic>
<trappist> where would I put a command that I want to run at boot time?
<soundray> LasseL, glad it worked.
<ompaul> BlueEagle, we do have a #ubuntu-offtopic for just such ot subjects :-)
<doub> Sodki, you can try qemu with -hda <your hard disk>, it'll work, but beware not to touch your running system's partitions then. and be also shure that qemu's hda is also your real hda
<theCore> drcode: It since I upgraded to breezy that dosen't work
<doub> Sodki, or you'll have to change all references to hda in the installed system afterwards, which can be tricky
<BlueEagle> ompaul: As you may or may not have noticed I am too lazy to join a channel just for such puropuses. :)
<databe> can i resize a partition in ubuntu and then install xp onto that partition?
<databe> or must it be the other way around?!?
<soundray> trappist, perhaps add a stanza to /etc/init.d/boomisc.sh ?
<soundray> */etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<trappist> soundray: just discovered that file, thanks
<soundray> databe, I'd suggest the first way round.
<trappist> now.  where to put stuff to run when X starts?
<ompaul> databe, you can do it either way but if you insist on running that other thing then you should install it first
<trappist> I'm used to using my .xinitrc but I don't think *dm respects that
<drcode> so waht I can do ?
<soundray> trappist, on X start or on login?
<philosophia> hi
<drcode> I can;t compile any more in breezye
<trappist> soundray: X start.  I want to turn numlock on, do some keymapping, etc.
<soundray> drcode, have you tried apt-get -f install ?
<trappist> currently I have scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d but they don't seem to get run
<ompaul> BlueEagle, last point this is a support channel and that thing has two new votes :)
<trappist> soundray: I assume they would also work if I did it on login, if that makes the question easier to answer :)
<BlueEagle> ompaul: But now that I've got your attention. How do I set up logcheck to drop an ip into hosts.deny when it detects an attempt to log into ssh as root?
<trappist> BlueEagle: check out authfail on freshmeat
<__filip_> does somebody know when/or if shockwave will be supportet in linux?
<BlueEagle> thanks trappist. Will have a look-see.
<trappist> __filip_: there have been rumors.  I wouldn't hold my breath.
<ompaul> BlueEagle,  there ya go
<soundray> trappist, have you looked at gdm documentation?
<trappist> soundray: I'm using kdm... that does sound like a good place to start.
<soundray> trappist, also, I turn numlock on in the BIOS...
<__filip_> what is rumors? not so good at english:(
<trappist> soundray: so do I, but kde turns it off.  I suppose I could fix that one kde-style.
<wermut> I have troubles with setting a lower screen resolution, although my xorg.conf allows that. Can somebody help me?
<orian> where is sources.list file for apt ?
<trappist> __filip_: rumors are stories you hear that you shouldn't believe
<polpak> Anyone have any experience booting a live cd from a PATA drive? It seems to be locking when it tries to load the ISO filesystem module
<trappist> orian: /etc/apt
<__filip_> trappist: okey, and thanx for your answers.
<trappist> polpak: I don't know the solution, but I've heard that complaint here often enough to suspect it's a bug.  either that or a bad burn.
<hawking> I am trying to install xboard and when I do ./configure it says "xboard requires the X Window System header files and libraries!
<hawking> " what packages do i need?
<kresten> Hi! How do I install a .deb package?
<wermut> kresten: sudo dpkg -i package
<kresten> wermut, tnx.
<wermut> hawking: why don't you use the packages?
<blizzkid> lo all. Yesterday I did a mknod rfcomm, followed by an rfcomm bind. After rebooting, the device is gone. How can I make this permanent?
<blizzkid> any1 ???
<BlueEagle> thx trappist
<ClayG> Hey Atrophic you awake?
<ClayG> anyone here use the automatix script on ub forums?
<aPpYe> hello, I am wondering if there is a text file on my ubuntu system that shows all installed packages?
<enodev> next_window
<_jason> aPpYe, dpkg -l
<Wizz> All speak in english?
<ompaul> we do speak English in this channel
<trappist> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<lucaas> !se
<ubotu> lucaas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<lucaas> :>
<Wizz> Kak ne podskajew???
* ompaul pours trappist a large whatever trappist fancies drinking this hour
<selinium> hi ompaul :)
<ompaul> selinium, hiya
<ompaul> Wizz,  /join #ubuntu-ru  <<-??
<tesoro> !swe
<ubotu> tesoro: No idea
<tesoro> doh :p
<Wizz> Ti russkii?
<trappist> Wizz: /join #ubuntu-ru
<aPpYe> _jason, that seemed to produce a pretty huge list.  That is a list only of what is installed?
<marlun> Someone who knows whats wrong when streamripper outputs [ripping.....]  [ripping....]  and just keep doing it?
<Wizz> You russian?
<_jason> aPpYe, I believe so
<tiefox> im having an problem with ubuntu
<ompaul> Wizz,  neit nada
<tiefox> sometimes it does not boot in my laptop
<tiefox> and other times it boots fine
<_jason> aPpYe, you can redirect the outoput to a text file so you can look it over: dpkg -l > mypackages.txt
<hawking> How can i get the X Window System header files and libraries?
<soundray> aPbYe, every line that starts with ii refers to an installed package.
<tiefox> when it does not boot, its locking up right at the "Loading Modules..." message
<soundray> tiefox, do you have any USB devices connected?
<tiefox> only an usb mouse
<soundray> tiefox, change VERBOSE to yes /etc/default/rcS, this way you may get more output when it fails.
<unique311> morning all
<seb__> i upgraded my hoary system to breezy, and now i suffer my wlan denying service
<mdke> does anyone know a way to upgrade their system automatically, for example via a cronjob?
<tiefox> ok thx..i will try that
<unique311> i broke my ubuntu when i uninstalled kubuntu-desktop.
<tiefox> but it locks up right with the first message
<tiefox> sometimes, even the splash screens does not get loaded..
<tiefox> it locks up righte after uncompressing the kernel
<unique311> now when i boot up it hangs at *Starting system message bus...
<gigcs> the  package ubuntu-keyring .what does it mean.
<ew3> hello
<ew3> how do I add a static IP to my server?
<mdke> gigcs, it contains the gpg keys for the ubuntu servers
<soundray> tiefox, do you have a graphical boot screen?
<mdke> ew3, you have to ask your internet service provider if you want a static ip address
<unique311> i think kubuntu took some valuables with it when i uninstalled it. can anybody help me with this.
<mdke> unique311, install ubuntu-desktop i guess
<tiefox> yes..
<unique311> tried it.
<orbx> Can someone provide me with a list of files that need to be installed, to run mysql with phpmyadmin on ubuntu?
<unique311> nothing
<tiefox> soundray: yes
<blizzkid> orbx: try lampp
<mdke> unique311, i suppose your problem is something else then
<seb__> why can i boot 2 kernels with grub after ubuntu upgrade
<tiefox> im pretty experienced linux user...i have ubuntu in other 3 pcs...
<mdke> seb__, it leaves the previous kernel in place
<seb__> why this?
<tiefox> but installed in this brand new laptop..and is the first time i saw something like it
<_simon__> hi all
<orbx> blizzkid > i have apache 2 and php working, but for mysql i don't think i have all the files installed
<mdke> seb__, so that if the new one doesn't work, you can boot your system
<soundray> tiefox, it may be worth switching to text-based booting, because you get more feedback still.
<seb__> mdke, lol seems to be a very good idea
<ew3> how do I know if my nic card has been detected?
<tiefox> how can i do that ?
<pavelich> hey anyone know of a good linux book, one that is more command based rather than showing how to work a distro
<_simon__> i trief to get my laptop connected via wlan and WPA, i did everything like it is in the how to but it isn't working, can someone help me?
<mdke> does anyone know a way to upgrade their system automatically, for example via a cronjob?
<blizzkid> pavelich: the linux administration guide
<databe> man. i just spent forever getting ubuntu installed and how i like it. now i have to format and install windows first. bah
<gfish> hello
<mdke> databe, why?
<databe> if only my wireless card worked
<soundray> tiefox, remove all vga=0xXXX occurrences from /boot/grub/menu.lst, run update-grub and reboot.
<databe> someone said it is the better way to do it
<databe> i have ubuntu installed
<ew3> how do I know if my nic card has been detected?
<mdke> databe, you can install windows afterwards. there is a good guide in fact
<databe> and my wireless card dont work. so i was going to dual boot with xp
<databe> GREAT
<tiefox> ok soundray...thx
<gfish> i cant get my printer to work
<pavelich> blizzkid: is this like a standard book, or what is the author/publisher
<databe> please show me where
<mdke> databe, certainly
<blizzkid> pavelich: give me 10 minutes, I'll /msg you
<mdke> databe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<databe> dunka
<mdke> databe, you need a live cd
<databe> hrm. isnt ubuntu a live cd also?
<aPpYe> _jason, got that ... any way to filter out packages that are not simply there to satisfy a dependency?  It lists stuff  like "xserver-xorg-driver-i810" and "python2.4-adns" along with "xserver.org" and "python2.4" respectively.
<databe> i have knoppix tho
<databe> so either way
<mdke> databe, ubuntu has a separate live cd
<databe> i c
<databe> i can dl it np
<databe> thanks. you saved me alot of grief.
* databe slaps soundray and ompaul 
<aPpYe> oops, I did not mean to direct that solely at _jason
<mdke> databe, in theory, installing windows first is a better way. but if you are happy to use that guide, then it is fine to install Windows afterwards
<alnr_> I would like to serve time to some other local machines, i did /etc/init.d/ntp-server, but I got 'no suitable server' when I point another machine to it. what else do i have to do
<databe> yeah.. i would much rather do it like this
<ompaul> !guide
<ubotu> guide is probably at http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~infobot/infobot_guide.html
<soundray> mdke, remember he wants to resize the partition for windows as well.
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<gigcs> mdke:i can remove package ubuntu-keyring .
<mdke> gigcs, is that a question
<mdke> databe, if you need to resize the partition, as soundray says, you should do that before starting the windows installation
<theCore> I try to fix my wifi by recompling the madwifi module from source, but the only thing get now is my text console. :'( When I get the GNOME login, I hear a *bep* from the sys speaker, then I try to login with my username and pwd but after that a just get a brown background. GNOME just stale. (but, I can move my mouse) Anyidea where that bug come from ??
<gfish> how do i play dvds
<databe> yeah.
<mdke> ompaul, that is an unnecessarily negative message about ubuntuguide. who writes those things?
<databe> i am going to resize first then install
<marlun> whats the package called which lets you move applications to any of the other "desktops"?
<databe> mdke, are you sure thats the right guide?
<marlun> ah, nm
<gigcs> mdke:what ubuntu-keyring have importance. if i remove it.
<databe> ic. it is to reinstall windows. but it still applies
<databe> ok thanks.;
<mdke> databe, it is a guide to what to do _after_ you install windows
<databe> oh.
<databe> ok.
<mdke> gigcs, yes it is important.
<databe> so then before i get to that.
<databe> i just resize my partition
<mdke> gigcs, you need it to download updates and such
<databe> then install windows to that partition
<databe> then follow those steps
<mdke> databe, yes. you'll need a live cd to resize your partition too.
<databe> k.
<databe> got it
<databe> thanks
<ompaul> mdke, no idea who wrote that one - I know mine are a tad more positive - however we rather that people use docs/faq.ubuntu.com
<mdke> ompaul, messages like that just lead to more agro between communities
<mdke> databe, good luck. Backup everything you need first
<mdke> ompaul, any way to change it?
<theCore> no ideas, why GNOME bug at startup ? So, I will need to fix myself or reinstall everything ....
<gfish> how do i install dvds
<ompaul> mdke, goto #ubuntu-offtopic for that conversation
<gfish> *i mean play
<soundray> aPbYe, most packages in Ubuntu satisfy a dependency. It doesn't make much sense to create a list of those that don't.
<mdke> does anyone know a way to upgrade their system automatically, for example via a cronjob?
<soundray> aPpYe, what do you need that list for?
<mdke> gfish, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mdke> !forget ubuntuguide
<ubotu> mdke: i forgot ubuntuguide
<sdakota> apt-get dist-upgrade gives me that there are no changes.... how do I check if Breezy is already installed?
<aPpYe> soundray, heh ... the idea is to duplicate or at least have a system that closely resembles ubuntu that is built from source using either gentoo or sourcemage.
<basti> Hi
<unique311> i think i definitely broke ubuntu, it just do a restart when i try to boot after it gets to starting system message bus...
<basti> how to add folders on harddisk as paket source?
<soundray> aPpYe, that makes sense now.
<sdakota> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> sdakota: Are you smoking crack?
<unique311> in recovery mode i get 2 double fualt messages after the starting system message bus and a couple of other messages
<sdakota> darn, he doesn't know
<basti> ?
<mdke> !ubuntuguide ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<ubotu> mdke: okay
<soundray> mdke, well done!
<rob_p> mdke:  Write a little script that runs the appropriate apt-get command(s) and stick it in /etc/cron.daily for daily update checks.  Is that what you're asking?
<mdke> soundray, i'm proud
<mdke> rob_p, that's the sort of thing. When I run a cronjob with just the command, it doesn't like it
<pizux> salux
<gfish> can anyone help with my printer
<gfish> its a printer/scanner
<gfish> and its on the network
<blizzkid> pavelich, did you get my message?
<mdke> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Wish i knew, mdke
<mdke> soundray, not so good after all
<soundray> mdke, I meant the content, not the syntax you used...
<rob_p> mdke:  Did you make sure the script has the executable bit set?
<mdke> heh
<mdke> rob_p, i didn't try with a script, i just added the command. that is probably why it didn't work
<basti> :(
<FlimFlamMan> hi.  how do i install the "run application" menu option?
<basti> or how to install .deb files (on my harddisk)
<aPpYe> soundray, i have to say that ubuntu is just about the nicest looking distro i have run across.  It is just about exactly the system I have been trying to build from source, but my linux experience is kind of limited.  Maybe I'll call it "gentubuntu" or something.
<unique311> would an apt-get dist-upgrade help fix my ubuntu?
<user_> hello
<theCore> how do I uninstall a custom .deb file ?
<soundray> aPpYe, check out "apt-cache showpkg ubuntu-desktop". The dependencies should get you close, if you "emerge" all the items.
<_jason> theCore, dpkg -r
<gnesis> how do i connect gmail with evolution???
<user_> why is it so slow when updating ubuntu hoary?
<rob_p> mdke:  Try putting the command you want to run in a little shell script and make sure it's executable.  Then, place it in the /etc/cron.whatever dir and it should run just fine.
<aPpYe> whoa.  that was a pretty garbled looking list.
<mdke> rob_p, yes. i think so
<aPpYe> maybe there is a way of cleaning that up ... "man apt-cache" it is!
<FlimFlamMan> how do i add the menu option "run application" that lets me run any command without opening a terminal?
<selinium> aPpYe, apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop  for a tidy list
<soundray> aPpYe, apt-cache showpkg ubuntu-desktop | grep null | tr " " "\n" | grep -v \(null\) | grep -v \(0
<soundray> aPpYe, but you may prefer selinium's suggestion...
<user_> i only get about 2090 B/s  when downloading package files using synaptic, why is it so slow? I'm on a 1MB/s broadband connection
<mdke> gnesis, there is a guide on the gmail website I believe
<mdke> gnesis, just follow the one for a similar program if there isn't one for evolution
<iiping> lo
<aPpYe> selinium, soundray, I will save both lists... why not.
<whyameye> Synaptic is asking me to upgrade the complete linux kernel. I don't want to update from Hoary to Breezy. Should I say "install?"
<NoUse> whyameye it won't install breezy unless you follow the upgrade steps
<mdke> whyameye, just the kernel is probably a security update.
<soundray> user_, maybe your router is using QoS settings that favor interactive use over downloading.
<selinium> soundray, nice piping
<selinium> :)
<user_> hmm
<soundray> selinium, 7335, innit?
<selinium> soundray, lol :)
<mdke> !tell mdke about ubuntuguide
<soundray> selinium, mixing up the bohemes a bit :)
<tmjb> how to build package in ubunutu deb
<selinium> soundray, nice and tidy!
<MagicFab> hello - q: how will Ubuntu react if a hard disk is removed from a machine and put into another (different hardware) ? How automatic/ manual is the hardware detection and config ?
<_jason> ubotu, tell tmjb about checkinstall
<_jason> tmjb, is that what you are asking about?
<mdke> MagicFab, i reckon it will be ok in most cases. Give it a try and see
<soundray> MagicFab, it definitely won't barf all over itself, like a certain other OS.
<user_> hello ppl, how to prevent segfaults? or clean it up after it happens?
<MagicFab> Other than configuring xorg.conf for vesa generic, what kind of precautions can I take ?
<tmjb> _jason: yes check install tnx
<jon4s> hey . i cant use SU command, couse i dont know my password.. someone help?
<_jason> tmjb, yw
<soundray> MagicFab, look at /boot/grub/menu.lst for kernel boot parameters that look machine-specific.
<trappist> jon4s: passwd
<trappist> oh wait, you'd still need your password :)
<jon4s> yes :p
<NoUse> !tell jon4s about root
<mdke> jon4s, you have your user password? just use sudo
<trappist> oh I misread su as sudo
<trappist> maybe because it was so big
<soundray> MagicFab, probably a good idea to add acpi=off and noapic to the # kopt line and rerun update-grub.
<theCore> what i need to do for reinstalling GNOME ?
<mdke> hell i moved a gentoo harddisk into another computer and it was fine, more or less
<LinuxN00bie> if a segfault occur, what should I do??
<NoUse> theCore did you uninstall it?
<mdke> LinuxN00bie, file a bug
<soundray> theCore, why?
<LinuxN00bie> hmm
<theCore> NoUse : no, not yet, but I can't login with GNOME it just freeze
<mdke> LinuxN00bie, if possible submit the results of following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash with your bug
<LinuxN00bie> ok thx...
<LinuxN00bie> but if i wanna run the program again
<LinuxN00bie> and it keeps segfaulting
<LinuxN00bie> then...
<epistax> I have a rather slow system here, but still this is the first time that a GUI lagged on thiscomputer.  'top' shows no problems.  It wasn't this way when I first logged on-- any suggestions?
<LinuxN00bie> other than restart
<NoUse> theCore did it ever run properly?
<LinuxN00bie> what should i do?
<epistax> The mouse cursor is unbearably choppy
<soundray> theCore, can you log in with failsafe?
<theCore> it ran perfectly 30 min ago
<theCore> now can only the text console
<mdke> LinuxN00bie, even more important to file a bug
<theCore> soundray: no
<LinuxN00bie> i filed lots of bugs..
<basti> where to get Motif?
<germancito> hello
<LinuxN00bie> ...sigh
<NoUse> theCore have you tried failsafe mode?
<orian> i use ubuntu and i cannot install the macromedia flash plugin, it says since i have amd64 than its not compatible
<soundray> theCore, is gdm running?
<NoUse> orian macromedia doesn't support AMD64 on Linux
<orian> so i wont see flash anymore?
<jon4s> hello?
<theCore> soundray: no, i'm right now in the text console
<LinuxN00bie> so segfaults r caused by bugs?
<NoUse> orian https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Flash#head-f4b5a0e592cf89fac0bb7f5388c8e1733413af21
<epistax> Problem: mouse is laggy, but no programs of any CPU consequence is running.  What gives?
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie they have many causes, many of which are bugs
<trappist> orian: with closed-source software like flash you have to wait for the vendor to build for 64 bit.  ubuntu can't do it.
<basti> :(
<orian> :(
<LinuxN00bie> oh..
<soundray> theCore, so you don't even get a graphical login screen?
<theCore> orian : they're 64 bit open source projects around
<orian> so, what do i do now? wait?
<daaku> anyone know if its possible to keep firefox running even after i do a gui quit? sort of like keeping it preloaded?
<theCore> soundray: I can get the graphical login, and login but after I just get the brown background
<soundray> orian, I use swf-player. It works for me in most cases.
<theCore> soundray: GNOME just don't load
<LinuxN00bie> when I was using windows, many of my files kept corrupting, and chkdsk kept running on startup, now I use ubuntu hoary, sometimes my programs won't run, some of them caused by segfaults, sometimes, i dun even know why a program won't start
<soundray> theCore, do you get a clue from ~/.xsession-errors ?
<jon4s> when i tab in command "su" to use root in command it asks for psw ofc, but its not the same psw as i typed in install ? what do i type to reset the SU psw ?
<soundray> theCore, paste it via pastebin, if you want us to have a look at it.
<Adyeths> I just installed the kernel and nvidia-glx-legacy updates that were available. and now I can't start x.
<soundray> LinuxN00bie, it sounds like you should run a memtest86
<theCore> soundray: a sec I will try start GNOME in failsafe
<LinuxN00bie> soundray, how to run it? i typed memtest86 in the terminal and command not found
<soundray> LinuxN00bie, the problems you describe could come from a memory fault or overheating.
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie its provided at the boot menu
<soundray> LinuxN00bie, it's a special kernel.
<trappist> LinuxN00bie: memtest86 is an os that boots from grub
<LinuxN00bie> oh....
<LinuxN00bie> now i get it
<soundray> Hey, we all know, don't we :)
<LinuxN00bie> ...
<rob_p> jon4s:  Did you establish a root password?  If not, there isn't one.  Root login is effectively disabled by default in Ubuntu.
<soundray> LinuxN00bie, you aren't overclocking by any chance?
<LinuxN00bie> nope
<kkathman> has anyone here been successful in setting up a hardware RAID system in Linux, preferably on an ABIT PB6 ?
<skapple> does anyone know how i can change the ugly red 'close tab' icon that comes with ubuntu?
<LinuxN00bie> thx guys for the help :D
<bighil> hi, I have a little problem with the eclipse package under ubuntu 5.10: If I try to open the help menu I get the message "/usr/share/eclipse/debian/help.htm cannot be found". Probably I forgot to install the eclipse doku package, does anyone know its name? I havent found it...
<jon4s> i installed ubuntu from 5.04 CD, how do i upgrade to the newset version of ubuntu ?
<ethan_> why is it so tricky to get firefox to play videos?  now i can see the first couple seconds of some videos, but most still don't show up
<blizzkid> where can I find good themes for gnome?
<jon4s> included the fancy boot and so on
<Adyeths> I just installed the kernel and nvidia-glx-legacy updates that were available. and now I can't start x. can anyone help me get it working again?
<soundray> kkathman, go with software raid. Much more flexible, you can even upgrade your mainboard and still boot the old installation :)
<kkathman> jon4s: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<theCore> nope, I can't log in GNOME failsafe
<kkathman> soundray: thank you for your reponse...apparently he has this board that does all this hardware stuff, but he wants to go to linux rather than using windows. He gets Win support for the hardware RAID I guess.
<theCore> however, I can log in the GNOME failsafe term
<Adyeths> *sigh*
<jon4s> thanks
<theCore> soundray: how I can send the .xsession-errors file?
<thesilentkiller> what are the fields displayed when u use "ls -l"? specifically, what are the third and fourth column entries?
<soundray> theCore, are you chatting on the machine you're fixing?
<theCore> soundray: yep!
<bighil> Adyeths: which error do you get if you try to start X?
<soundray> theCore, on the console?
<theCore> soundray: yep! again
<soundray> Guys, what's the command line utility that sends stuff to pastebin, please?
<Adyeths> it says it was unable to start. and that gdm was disabled until I could fix whatever the problem was.
<NoUse> Adyeths can you put /var/log/Xorg.0.log in pastebin?
<Adyeths> if I can figure out how to get to the log file I can.
<Madeye> guys, how to get beagle index my system?
<theCore> [1]  -:- SignOff raingrove: #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<oneseventeen> Can I connect to Netware servers (ncpmount) with Breezy Badger?  (I keep getting server not found messages)
<NoUse> Adyeths do this, log in to the console and run 'wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin'
<basti> Where to get xlib6g ? I wanna install openmotif for opera, but I cant find xlib6g
<JRlinux> Trying to install Ubuntu 5.10.  Lots of problems.  Base system did not install all the way; now copying packages failed after a time.  I guess that computer will not support ubuntu...???
<NoUse> Adyeths then run 'chmod u+x pastebin'
<NoUse> Adyeths then run 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | ~/pastebin'
<Adyeths> will that work from the live cd? cuz thats how I had to come in here to ask about this?
<JRlinux> The live CD worked fine.  Darnit!
<NoUse> Adyeths oh if you have a GUI... did the Live CD mount your disks?
<theCore> soundray: I could put on my http server, so you could download it?
<Adyeths> no, it didn't mount the hard drive.
<soundray> theCore, pls follow the pastebin instructions that NoUse wrote for Adyeths (thanks NoUse)
<Adyeths> I did manage to do that manually
<NoUse> Adyeths ok, well open up the log file and paste it at this address: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Adyeths> Your data has been posted to http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4858
<Adyeths> everything was working perfectly until I installed the updates that were made available today.
<JRlinux> I have not had trouble with the CDRom before.  I wonder what the deal it?
<NoUse> Adyeths did you run that from the liveCD command prompt?
<Adyeths> yes...
<JRlinux> I guess no help here... darn.
<Adyeths> but I made sure to specify the log file from my hd where I mounted it.
<NoUse> Adyeths ok
<g3ko13> hi all
<NoUse> Adyeths can you do the same for your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Pegasos989> hi
<g3ko13> can u help me ?
<Pegasos989> Nobody can
<skapple> no
<trappist> g3ko13: sorry, I don't know the answer to your question
<Pegasos989> You are beyond all help
<g3ko13> where i can put the codecs for totem gstreamer ?
<trappist> !tell g3ko13 about w32codecs
<g3ko13> all codecs
<NoUse> g3ko13 and in order to use w32codecs you need to install the totem-xine package
<Adyeths> Your data has been posted to http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4860
<NoUse> Adyeths try commenting out the line in that file that says UseFBDev "true"
<FlimFlamMan> i dual-boot debian-stable and ubuntu breezy.  is it possible to set up postgresql on these installations to use the same data files, so that the same database is available regardless of which OS i'm in?
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: if you use the same postgresql version, sure
<g3ko13> but synaptic want remove ubuntu-desktop..
<Adyeths> ok... I'll have to leave in order to try that... be back in a bit.
<FlimFlamMan> pitti, thanks
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: however, breezy and sarge have different postgresql architectures
<Adyeths> thank you, NoUse.
<FlimFlamMan> pitti, in what way?
<fasteddy> ave
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: so either you need to fiddle a bit with the breezy system, or you use the sarge backports of the new infrastructure
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: deb http://people.debian.org/~mpitt/packages/sarge-backports/ ./
<FlimFlamMan> pitti, what are sarge backports?
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: Debian sid and Breezy have a new storage layout
<Mr_Lurrrrr> hello
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: sid packages built for sarge
<theCore> NoUse: I can't get the pastebin file from http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<NoUse> theCore what error are you getting?
<bozmann> hi there
<bozmann> i got serious trouble with my root axx
<theCore> NoUse : i just can't contact the server
<bozmann> i cannot do a simple su
<NoUse> theCore is your internet working?
<FlimFlamMan> pitti, if i manage to get postgresql running this way on ubuntu and sarge (eg by moving the postgresql directory to a different location), any idea if anything else will break that expects postgresql files to be in a certain place?
<NoUse> !tell bozmann about root
<Xenguy> bozmann: use 'sudo -i' for a 'root' window
<theCore> NoUse: How I could talk to you if my internet wasn't working ? ;)
<tesoro> hm
<ekimus> apropos su, is there any design reason in ubuntu besides the usual security stuff why root is disabled?
<NoUse> theCore well some people use another PC to IRC for support
<fr500> hey
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: if you don't use the backports, you must register the sarge cluster in breezy's architecture
<nalioth> gigcs: just ask your question
<g3ko13> bye all...thx
<tesoro> when Im install ubuntu, always get some error with the bootstrap something (return 2)
<tesoro> wtf? :o
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: man pg_createcluster
<NoUse> theCore something is worng on your end, I can download the file just fine
<mifritscher> hi
<tesoro> elo
<MagicFab>  a question to Palm users out there: how do you manage to view in Ubuntu the photographs on your Palm?
<mifritscher> do anybody compiled dazuko?
<theCore> NoUse : i get this Resolving ubuntulinux.nl... 194.145.194.141
<theCore> Connecting to ubuntulinux.nl|194.145.194.141|:80...
<fr500> i want my ubuntu box to act as an access point, i have set the wifi card as master and the hosts are associated, but i can't ping the wired hosts from the wireless hosts
<bozmann> thx
<jenda> Can anyone help me mount a partition on startup?
<soundray> theCore, I've copied pastebin to http://www.soundray.org/pastebin, perhaps you can get it from there.
<Stormx2> is there a command I can run which will give my cpu specs?
<soundray> Stormx2, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<blizzkid> Does anyone have experience with samsung d-500 and linux?
<gigcs> nalioth:you can  add package on cd .
<FlimFlamMan> pitti, ok, so i can register another cluster and it will be served up by the default postgresql instance?  do i have to distinguish which cluster to use in connection settings or anything like that?
<nalioth> gigcs: please tell the channel what you are doing and the errors you get
<tesoro> Anyone knows whats the problem when I try to install ubuntu and in the "main install" it stops and leave a message (return 2) or something
<theCore> soundray: nope it dosen't work
<theCore> soundray: that wierd
<Fanfoua> hi
<jenda> nalioth: Do you wnow anything about fstabbing a reiserfs /home pratition?
<germancito> whats the problem jenda?
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: pg_lscluster will show you the registered clusters and on which ports they are
<soundray> Sorry, theCore, I have to go. Hope you get it fixed.
<Stormx2> soundray: What about gfx card?
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: please read pg_wrapper(1) and pg_createcluster(1)
<nalioth> jenda: should be the same format as any other fstab entry
<theCore> soundray: thx,
<sethk> jenda, it is best to stay away from reiserfs
<Fanfoua> can i install Ubuntu first and then Windows XP ?
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: but I don't really support accessing sarge clusters with the new architecture
<Stormx2> Fanfoua: Yes, but it can cause compications
<mifritscher> FATAL: Error inserting dazuko (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/dazuko/dazuko.ko): Invalid argument
<blizzkid> Fanfoua, allways install windows first
<Fanfoua> but this time i can't
<nalioth> jenda: and yes , i agree. reiser is not recommended unless you know what it is and what it does
<gigcs> nalioth:i get error apt-step fail .when i add  new package  ubuntu-keyring replace ubuntu-keyring  in cd .
<pitti> FlimFlamMan: it will work after some fiddling, but upgrading to the backports on sarge is easier and better
<mifritscher> Fanfoua, it works, but is a bit complicated
<soundray> Stormx2, less /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<blizzkid> the other way round, windows will erase the mbr
<jenda> germancito: OK: I have two partitions with identical content, AFAIK. THe trouble is that when I tell fstab to mount it, it gives me errors.
<nalioth> gigcs is trying to remaster a install cd, and gets the above error. can anyone help him?
<sethk> Fanfoua, if windows is the first partition, you can get away with not installing it first
<inaddy> o
<ompaul> Fanfoua, you can but if you are going to do both in the next 24 hours do Windows first it is just easier, and remember not to give it the whole hard drive leave a few gigs for Ubuntu
<jenda> germancito: I suspect it hos to do with different metadata (permissions) management.
<sethk> Fanfoua, the mbr problem is easy to solve.  Just backup the mbr before the windows install
<LinuxN00bie> when I first tried to install ubuntu hoary, i had to try like 10 times or more, coz the installation kept failing
<sethk> Fanfoua, or, restore the mbr later with the grub utility
<gigcs> nalioth: thank you .
<gigcs> Please
<LinuxN00bie> files kept corrupting and the installation won't detect my interface cards
<Delvien> glxinfo |grep direct
<jenda> germancito, nalioth: I think the problem is that you have to do something to properly copy permissions from an ext3, from which I did, to a reiser, which I would like to use.
<Delvien> Hmm,, after i update Xorg is using 45 % of my CPU, anyone else experience this ?
<gigcs> help me please.
<LinuxN00bie> if i kept reformatting my comp, will I ruin my hard drive?
<skapple> anyone here install diablo2 correctly?
<nalioth> jenda: a fstab it simple in form. what errors is it giving you in trying to mount it?
<dooglus> I'm still having difficulties resizing the NTFS partition on this laptop.  Are there any experts in the house?
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, it will explode and burn down your house
<Fanfoua>  with the ubuntu install cd after having installed windows ?
<nalioth> gigcs: please dont prod folks. wait a few minutes and ask your question again
<LinuxN00bie> really..
<nalioth> dooglus: have you tried knoppix?
<tesoro> Anyone swee?
<tesoro> swe*
<tesoro> Just need to ask something in swedish
<sethk> dooglus, what are you resizing it with?
<dooglus> nalioth: I tried it several years ago.  Found it a bit too slow.
<LinuxN00bie> i mean, if i reformat it once, like 2 - 3 times in a week
<dooglus> sethk: I tried using the breezy install CD and qtparted from the live CD
<sethk> dooglus, and what happens?
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, it has no physical impact on your hard drive, if that's what you mean.  It isn't a real format
<Fanfoua> can i reinstall/reconfigure grub easily with the ubuntu cd after installing windows ?
<jenda> nalioth: It's not the mounting. I con mount no problem using "mount", but I think the trouble is that it didn't transfer properly. So  I will rephrase my Q: How can I transfer an entire /home (just one user) from ext3 to reiserfs including permissions and other metadata
<dooglus> sethk: qtparted does this: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/qtparted.png
<skapple> has anyone here install diablo2 correctly under ubuntu?
<nalioth> jenda: it should just copy over, both fs recognize permissions and such. you are copying as user right?
<warreng> so i have an interesting situtation... i am running ubuntu locally and i have a server that runs debian.... there's never been a problem, but for some reason now, scp takes FOREVER to copy between the two... all other communication between then is lightning fast.... it's just ssh stuff.... i tried restarting sshd on the server but no luck... thoughts?
<lanjelot> what package do i to install to get string.h fonctions to work (strcpy, strcmp, ...) ?
<sethk> dooglus, boot windows and do scandisk on the ntfs partition
<jenda> nalioth: As user with sudo. Should I do it again without sudo?
<LinuxN00bie> sethk, what if "format" here means changing OSes? u need to reformat ur hard drive to a different file system when u switch from windows to linux, what if i do that?
<sethk> warreng, probably a name resolution problem.
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, as I said, it isn't a real format and it has no physical impact on your disk
<nalioth> jenda: try it without any 'superuser' intervention, and see
<dooglus> sethk: the install disk says that there's not enough space and that the resize operation may have failed
<dooglus> sethk: scandisk finds no problems
<LinuxN00bie> hmm...thnx
<warreng> sethk: but the scp is going.... it just goes like 10kb and waits 20 secs... and does another 20kb and so on
<dooglus> sethk: I've also usedWinXP's defrag to defrag several times.
<jenda> nalioth: OK
<warreng> but i can wget stuff off the apache server at 100k/s +
<LinuxN00bie> so it won't ruin my hard disk?
<sethk> dooglus, defrag can't possibly help, and can certainly hurt
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, I think that's what I said several times.  :)
<LinuxN00bie> and by the way, what is a real format?
<dooglus> sethk: I wouldn't have done it, but it was all the advise available here at the time.
<blizzkid> Does anyone have experience with bluetooth-phones and ubuntu??
<LinuxN00bie> lol
<warreng> LinuxN00bie: setting all bits to 0
<nalioth> dooglus: have you tried the console program "ntfsresize" ?
<SWAT> what do you guys think of this laptop? I'm thinking of buying it :D (HP Compaq Business Notebook nx6110, Celeron M360 1.4GHz, 768MB RAM, 15"TFT (1024*768), 40GB HD, Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN)
<sethk> dooglus, is it possible that parted is correct and you don't have enough space?
<SWAT> I want Ubuntu to run on it :D
<LinuxN00bie> oh..
<dooglus> (sethk, other than running something that messes with the partition table, which sounded even more dangerous)
<dooglus> nalioth: I've not, no.
<lanjelot> what package do i to install to get string.h fonctions to work (strcpy, strcmp, ...) ?
<holycow> anyone know if any manufacturers make motherboards with all pci express slots?
<dooglus> sethk: I'm trying to resize a 40Gb NTFS partition with 62% free to 20Gb
<sethk> dooglus, actually, if you carefully write down and back up the partition table, it is quite safe to mess with it.  You can always restore it using fdisk
<RockyBurt> anyone here running nvidia's twinview to expand his X display over two monitors? when i have this active, everytime i launch a new app (firefox, whatever) the window launches maximized and its very annoying
<sethk> dooglus, I think it is talking about free space on the disk, not necessarily free space on the partition
<nalioth> dooglus: open a terminal and type "man ntfsprogs"
<dooglus> sethk: there is only 8Mb unallocated space on the disk.  That's why I'm trying to shrink the NTFS partition, so I can make a new Linux partitionor two
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sethk> RockyBurt, I have that config and nothing is lauched maximized
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sethk> dooglus, you may need a smarter tool.
<lanjelot> what package do i to install to get string.h fonctions to work (strcpy, strcmp, ...) ?
<RockyBurt> sethk: yeah, i've been scouring google to no avail :(
<LinuxN00bie> err...how to do a real format? take off the hard drive from the CPU and tweak it?
<sethk> dooglus, if you can get hold of partition magic, it will do it, but of course partition magic isn't free
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, with an IDE drive you don't, and you certainly don't want to.
<LinuxN00bie> hmm what will happen if I do it?
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, there are commands at the device driver level, but they are hidden from you for good reasons
<LinuxN00bie> so doing that can ruin the hard drive...
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, if you do it wrong it could take lot's of time to get it back to the state where you can use it.
<neophiter> Has anyone had difficulty installing 5.10 off of a burned version of the ISO off the site?
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, why in the world would you want to do that?
<LinuxN00bie> oh..
<pjssilva> Are there any major memory leaks in Breezy? Sometimes my machine uses more than 200Mb of memory with nohting but a gnome-terminal open. Things tend to be worse if I leave the machine on for long time.
<dooglus> sethk: I've used partition magic before and it's destroyed NTFS partitions.  I'd rather use something a bit safer.
<sethk> neophiter, no.  Have you checked the sum of the downloaded image and such?
<nalioth> neophiter: if you've checked the md5 of your iso and burnt it slowly, you shouldn't have any problems
<LinuxN00bie> i dun wanna do that...i'm asking coz i'm curious bout it lol
<nalioth> dooglus: check out the nftsprogs
<sethk> dooglus, everything else is less safe
<sethk> dooglus, nothing is safe.
<mmina> I am a newbie to linux ...can somoen tell me if there is an equivelent to "Yast" in ubuntu?
<sethk> dooglus, certainly the public domain stuff isn't safe
<glyn> can someone help me with cvscedega please?  I installed it using user install and it finished yet when I type cvscedega nothing happens to create the directory
<glyn> any ideas?
<neophiter> It had installed perfectly on another system..
<holycow> pjssilva, there is a leak in xorg server i think
<holycow> i notice it when i leave firefox open'
<neophiter> But now it won't install on a better machine.
<dooglus> sethk: the ntfstools stuff claims to be safe according to their web page,doesn't it?
<holycow> i've had xorg use up 800 megs of virtual ram easily
<yatesy> ?!!
<sethk> dooglus, of course.  would you put  up a web page claiming your stuff is unsafe?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sethk> dooglus, I haven't tested them personally
<pjssilva> holycow: Anything to do but kill it from time to time?
<mifritscher> with what version of gcc is the original kernel compiled?
<mifritscher> 3.4 or 4.0?
<theCore> how i can reinstall GNOME?
<dooglus> sethk: look, from the man page: "ntfsresize(8) : Resize an NTFS partition without losing data"
<holycow> pjssilva, i haven't found an answer, i should look it up and see if a bug has been posted
<ericmoritz> I have an minor annoyance that maybe someone has figured out, when I'm using headphones on my laptop, my keyboard volume control buttons  become pointless because the headphone volume is independant of the master volume.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<XReal> hello, who can i find root terminal on ubuntu 5.10
* keikoz re
<dooglus> XReal: you shouldn't.  but if you must, "sudo -i"
<Pegasos989> XReal, by going to terminal and using sudo before commands :)
<tuxxxblade> NoUse,
<XReal> thx
<pjssilva> holycow: I believe there are more problems. I have just killed X in my work machine (I'm in it through ssh) and it is still using 298M with only 2 days of uptime...
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, dude it still dosent play them videos in totem xine
<Adyeths> NoUse: thanks for your help. X is working just fine now... without the nvidia-glx drivers though. they seem to be broken now. (they weren't until I installed the update today)
<holycow> pjssilva, really? interesting
<laffer> I'v downloaded ncurses-5.5.tar.tar from http://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/ncurses/ . how do I install ncurses?
<bigmoe> can someone tell me in what package i can find libqt-mt.so.3
<pjssilva> holycow: Using top I find that the bigger process in terms of resident memory is a python process in the name of the hplip user using only 5Mb of resident memory. My memory is disappering in some drain that top can not find!
<dooglus> !libqt-nt.so.3
<ubotu> I don't know, dooglus
<LinuxN00bie> guys i'm having a really slow download, like few kb per second when updating my ubuntu hoary using the update manager, is the server slow or what?  I'm on a broadband connection, i can download files from other sites as I would normally.
<dooglus> !libqt-mt.so.3
<ubotu> dooglus: Are you on ritalin?
<dooglus> heh.
<holycow> pjssilva, weird indeed
<pjssilva> bigmoe: Package liqt3-mt
<pjssilva> Sorry... libqt3-mt
<holycow> pjssilva, my biggest ram hogs are epiphany and xorg ... killing either gets me down to a nice normal ram usage level
<holycow> i will try to run a box like your, standalone for testing
<theCore> *sigh* today is a bad day for me: my wifi card dosen't work with WEP, I broke GNOME while trying fixing the wifi, and now I can't get anything from the net exept irc ... *sigh*
<pjssilva> holycow: I have already experienced this on two machines: home and work. How can I find out how much memory the kernel is using?
<Cryptid> HOw do i Upgrade my FireFoc to the latest Version
<holycow> pjssilva, that question is beyond my knowledge unfortunately
<dooglus> I just noticed thatt qtparted tells me "No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet" in the console I ran it from.  Is that true?
<hawking> Is there a way to divide an mp3 file into parts? I want to take the last minute of a song and make an mp3 file is that possible?
<mmina> can some one help me install an rpm what is the easiest way to install an rpm package that is not part of the database?
<LinuxN00bie> guys i'm having a really slow download, like few kb per second when updating my ubuntu hoary using the update manager, is the server slow or what?  I'm on a broadband connection, i can download files from other sites as I would normally.
<dooglus> mmina: you can use a package called "alien" to install .rpm files
<nalioth> pjssilva: open a terminal and type "free"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<markmtc> hawking, you can do it with audacity.
<dooglus> mmina: you know ubuntu is a debian-based distro,. right? we use .deb files, not .rpm if we have a choice
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pjssilva> nalioth: That's how I found out about the 298M.
<pjssilva> nalioth: Here is the output.
<pjssilva>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<pjssilva> Mem:        906388     825216      81172          0     216416     309892
<pjssilva> -/+ buffers/cache:     298908     607480
<pjssilva> Swap:       265064      12536     252528
<NoUse> tuxxxblade you installed w32codeca and totem-xine?
<mmina> dooglus: I tried typing this syntax and it said command  not found I used "alien -i filename.rpm"
<nalioth> pjssilva: please read the /topic
<NoUse> pjssilva please read the /topc, pasting is rude
<dooglus> mmina: you'll need to install 'alien' first
<nalioth> mmina: what are you wanting to install?
<pjssilva> Sorry, I though that the output was short enough not to disrupt other conversations.
<LinuxN00bie> guys
<LinuxN00bie> why is the update so slow?
<theCore> why I can use irc and can't browse the web ?
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie we don't run the server, it's probably bogged down today since they released an update to the kernel
<thesilentkiller> can anyone tell me what are the fields displayed when u use "ls -l"? specifically, what are the third and fourth column entries?
<LinuxN00bie> sigh...
<pjssilva> nalioth: Just to let you know, same machine after reboot: only 64Mb used.
<tuxxxblade> yeah
<smo> thesilentkiller: they're owner & group .. part of the unix permissions
<NoUse> tuxxxblade and what error are you getting?
<tuxxxblade> it can play the videos but no sound wha
<tuxxxblade> none
<mmina> nalioth: I am trying to install novel client for Linux
<thesilentkiller> smo: i used chown to change the owner..how do i change the group?
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, it just dosent play the sound
<NoUse> tuxxxblade does sound work in other apps?
<tuxxxblade> mmina, whats novel?
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, well yeah
<NoUse> tuxxxblade check what output method totem is using, try setting it to esd
<thesilentkiller> smo: never mind..i guess its chgrp ...thanks for the info
<nalioth> tuxxxblade: novell
<frickle> does anyone know how i can install my usb adsl modem ??
<smo> thesilentkiller: chown will do it too .. usually user.group or user:group where you'd usually just have owner
<mmina> tuxxxblade Novell 5.1 The client was iniitially written for SUSE linux and not it is supposed to work on all dist.
<thesilentkiller> smo: oh i c....thanks
<tuxxxblade> oki ty
<hawking> markmtc : that seems complicated
<Paradoxx> what s/w utility i can use to copy the image of a cd?
<tuxxxblade> mmina,  n what is it supposed to do
<nalioth> mmina: install alien from the repos, and use it as dooglus suggested
<laffer> I'v downloaded ncurses-5.5.tar.tar from http://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/ncurses/ . how do I install ncurses?
<pjssilva> Paradoxx: k3b or gnomebacker
<markmtc> hawking, what song is it?
<mmina> nalioth: I am working on it and it installed I am trying to see if it worked.... no errors so far.
<hawking> markmtc: Lethe of Dark Tranquility
<nalioth> mmina: as a rule, foreign pkgs dont play well with ubuntulog
<nalioth> or ubuntu either
<markmtc> hawking, open the song with audacity, select what you want copy, edit->copy, new song, paste, save as
<mmina> nalioth ... it is not looking good, I see .deb file created....
<nmsa> hello
<nalioth> mmina: no. thats good. open a terminal to where the .deb is, and run "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<nmsa> I have the process Xorg running in my system, I can see it from top but not from ps
<hawking> markmtc: how can i select?
<nmsa> is running for a long time can I kiil -15 ?
<markmtc> with the mouse
<TokenBad> a friend who just installed ubuntu for the first time is asking how to get his dialup modem to work with ubuntu since it don't detect the modem
<laffer> I'v downloaded ncurses-5.5.tar.tar from http://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/ncurses/ . how do I install ncurses?
<NoUse> TokenBad it's hard to diagnoze a problem without detalis but it could be a winmodem
<ompaul> TokenBad, which version of ubuntu is it? what kind of modem is it?
<hawking> markmtc: sorry but where exactly? on my window there is a blue graph at the bottom near it there is a small window on it there is a grenn stuff and on it there are buttons
<NoUse> !tell TokenBad about winmodem
<TokenBad> ompaul, he said it came in a hp computer
<nalioth> nmsa: if you kill xorg, your gui will go away
<mmina> nalioth: I have and it executed without any errors.... next test is attempting to start the client
<TokenBad> so it could be
<jenda> nalioth: Thanks. It was all there as root, so copying it again as a normal user should help. cp-ing now...
<theCore> okay ... could someone explain me why I can't browser or wget , but I still can use irc and ssh, and with ssh log to a free shell server and then browse the web ?
<nalioth> jenda: dont use sudo unless you are manipulating things for the system
<NoUse> theCore do you use a proxy to get out to the web?
<theCore> NoUse: no
<smo> NoUse, apt-get install libncurses5 .. you shouldn't be installing packages from source without a very good reason, it'll just confuse the package manager and cause problems later
<TokenBad> ubuntu 5.10 I think is the version he installed
<jenda> nalioth: Yeah... the thing was that the temporary folder I mounted the partition to was owned by root. Nothing a chown can't fix.
<smo> oops
<smo> laffer, that was for you ^^
<ericmoritz> doesn't breezy have a graphical start up?
<Paradoxx> where is gnomebaker is the image burning utility
<NoUse> theCore are you connected directly or through a router?
<NoUse> ericmoritz if you install the default package set yes
<nmsa> nalioth: 'thnx, I was thinking, but never tried ... is n a remote system where I use no gui for quie some time nor plan to do it soon
<theCore> NoUse: through a router
<turix> allright this is what happened
<turix> i ran fullscreen with a wineprogram
<jenda> Paradoxx: where? Sound & Video...
<turix> http://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1kn.png
<markmtc> hawking, in the private
<NoUse> theCore I would check the router and make sure everything is setup ok
<turix> that happened,
<turix> i adjusted Applications.. etc.. back to normal
<Paradoxx> jenda: the option in gnomebaker to do it
<dooglus> nadia007: I tried using ntfstools.  Here's the new error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4861
<turix> but when i try to minimize programs as gAIM and azereus they don't show up at the top panel
<nadia007> just wondering what people here have used for setting up a streaming media server?
<turix> anyone please help me
<markmtc> hawking, send me the file
<Stormx2> how do I set up X so that it focuses windows onmouseover, but only brings them to front when the titlebar is clicked?
<nalioth> jenda: be careful with chown
<NoUse> turix you need to set gaim to show up in the panel, it doesn't do it by default
<dooglus> Stormx2: that would be a window manager setting, not an X setting.
<dooglus> Stormx2: what window manager do you use?
<jenda> Paradoxx: It's there on the toolbar on the right. Or in the Actions menu
<nalioth> nmsa: if it is a system you dont use xorg on, you can use bum to disable from starting up
<jenda> nalioth:  I know, but thanks.
<hawking> how can i change the sound at startup?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nmsa about bum
<hawking> I mean that ubuntu music... I want to put somethin else
<nmsa> nalioth: bum ?
<z3r0x> hi guys
<dooglus> hawking: System->Preferences->Sound
<nalioth> nmsa: check your private messages
<Stormx2> dooglus: metacity, gnome, whatever ;-)_
<z3r0x> I'm trying to find the gateway in ettercap but it won't find it....what can I do?
<turix> NoUse, it is set to show up in tray
<turix> what is wrong?
<sexcopter8000m> is there a way for me to play a video clip with a slightly increased framerate than when it was compiled?
<sexcopter8000m> but without altering the sound
<dooglus> Stormx2: metacity's settings for that are in System->Preferences->Windows
<NoUse> turix right click on the panel, click add to panel and select "notication area"
<dooglus> Stormx2: tick the first box, and not the 2nd
<Mabus06> without altering the sound? what do you mean sexcopter8000m?
<nmsa> nalioth: I sqw it, 'thnx
<Stormx2> dooglus: Thanks :)
<turix> NoUse, thanks dude
<sexcopter8000m> Mabus06, well, the visual aspect seems to lag behind a bit, gradually more lag as the video plays on
<dooglus> hawking: System->Preferences->Sound->Sound Events->System Events->Log in
<sexcopter8000m> Mabus06, just wondered if i could up the fps from 15 to say 15.5 and see if it's better
<jenda> nalioth: what does the 'pass' column in fstab mean?
<Mabus06> sexcopter8000m, no idea
<ericmoritz> NoUse: What package does that?
<Pegasos989> Hmmh. I can't start totem. It says that video output is in use of another application, tho it isn't. Any ideas to solving this?
<sexcopter8000m> Mabus06, no worries, i could probably use mencoder but it's a bitch to use imho
<dooglus> jenda: see 'man fstab': The
<dooglus>        root filesystem should be specified with a fs_passno of  1,  and  other
<dooglus>        filesystems  should  have a fs_passno of 2.
<jenda> Paradoxx: Found it?
<Mabus06> Pegasos989, it is probably being used by something you wouldn't think
<nalioth> jenda: fsck uses that field to decide when/how to check the partition
<jenda> OK
<JRlinux> 5.10 disks?  Why?  My friend sent me a folder with both a live ubuntu 5.10 and an install 5.10.  Neither one will install in my other machine.  Says the CD ROM cannot read parts of it... I have NO trouble with other disks-- am right now copying over a full disk on it.  What is going on?
<Mabus06> dooglus, no pasting in here please
<Harti> bis spter
<Pegasos989> Mabus06, hmmh. Any idea of how to find out what is using it?
<Mabus06> Just close everything, if you're watching a movie anyway.
<absenth> fyi:  if anyone stops here asking for help with configuring the Cisco VPN Client on Ubuntu,  I can confirm that vpnc works at least as well, if not better, with far fewer headaches.
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, I am playing around with dapper, but there seems to be a lot of broken packeges, anyone else getting this?
<nmsa> nalioth: I got the picture, but I have no gui to the system now and will take a while until I can see the system and install/use bum, any other option?
<Pegasos989> Mabus06, I only have evolution mail, xChat, firestarter and firefox on, and I can't close firefox as I am trying to watch the thing with it (it's on aw ebsite and no, can't dl it)
<nmsa> must be a init something , but which option from 2-5?
<nalioth> nmsa: ssh into the box and run " sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop "
<absenth> londonboi2k3: I suspect the whole "Unstable" part of Dapper has something to do with it.
<Pegasos989> Mabus06, none of those should be a prob, right?
<Mabus06> xchat plays sound, Pegasos989
<nmsa> nalioth: this is it, 'thnx
<uenyioha> is it possible to play wm10 files in ubuntu?
<absenth> londonboi2k3: it's not due out until sometime around January/Feburary
<Pegasos989> Mabus06, oh, okay... This is just stupid if it is about it. :D Well... I'll try, thanks
<londonboi2k3> absenth, thats interesting, since yesturday I had no problems, I upgraded from breezy, but today I wanted to try the Flight 1 CD, and because of that there are a lot of broken packeges
<selutha> I have a laptop that the builtin nic causes problems and i want to stop it from loading. It is loading a 3com 3c59x. How can i stop this from loading on boot up?
<glyn> hmm I need to be root for this install to work
<nalioth> uenyioha: theoretically, yes,
<glyn> how do I make a root pw?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell uenyioha about w32codecs
<londonboi2k3> absenth, I know its not due out, im playing with it and when I find bugs ill send them in
<nalioth> ubotu: tell glyn about root
<londonboi2k3> tell londonboi2k3 about w32codecs
<Cred> Hello. I have USB mic that is mounted at /dev/dsp1. How can I tell Sound Recorder or Audacity to use it? Apparently they both use /dev/dsp or something.
<MarcN> tell Marcn about w32codecs
<MarcN> hmm, can't tell myself?
<uenyioha> nalioth: ok...so if i just install this thats all?
<HappyFool> MarcN: try /msg ubotu tell Marcn about w32codecs
<selutha> or another quesition is if i have a buitin 3c59x on-board nic and lets say i put in a 3c59x pci card how can i have it not load anything for the onboard and load the drivers for the pci card?
<glyn> nailoth:nice, thanks
<mifritscher> why do ubuntu have kernel 2.6.12, but headers for 2.6.11?!
<MarcN> HappyFool:  thanks.
<HappyFool> mifritscher: install linux-headers-386 (or -686, -k7, etc.)
<jenda> nalioth: everything works. thanx again.
<Pegasos989> Wasn't about xChat. Still no idea that what causes totem to think that something is using the video output
<nalioth> uenyioha: if you are lucky, it ''should'' work
<tsw> Hi, how can I make a slave dns server that serves two master servers independently? (Iknow this is offtopic, but cant find a better channel )
<uenyioha> nalioth: vlc will use it?
<selutha> if someone can give me a keyword or point me in the right dircetion i think i google can solve the rest
<uenyioha> nalioth: i have an amd64 it just barfed about that but i did a forced install
<nalioth> uenyioha: vlc comes with it's own codecs, but all other media players should use them
<trappist> vim --version says vim64 but an strace reveals it's looking in /usr/share/vim63 for plugins and whatnot.  strikes me as a bug.
<absenth> tsw: read about Bind, and DNS Master.
<nalioth> uenyioha: ah! well then, w32codecs wont work for you without some work on your part
<mifritscher> ah, thanks :-)
<uenyioha> nalioth: care to illuminate...i think i can work around it if I'm told how
<soundray> selutha, usually you would set this kind of thing via a kernel boot option in /boot/grub/menu.lst .
<HappyFool> selutha: ideally disable the on-board NIC in your BIOS setup (on boot-up)
<tsw> absenth: I have, but cant find any sample for two different masters, could you point me to a good rtfm?
<nalioth> uenyioha: you can run w32codecs, flash, and other things that dont run in amd64 in a 32-bit chroot
<soundray> selutha, it is possible that with the right option you might even get the card to work properly.
<Pegasos989> Maybe the best solution would be jsut to change the firefox plugin from totem to mPlayer. How can I do this?
<basti__> if I install linux-686 and the pc reboots fine, is it safe to remove linuk-386 ?
<selutha> soundray, HappyFool uhoo thanks both of you totally forgot about bios :/ and thanks for the menu.lists i can googe the correct stuff from there i think
<theCore> soundray: yabadabadoo! I made GNOME work!
<absenth> tsw, so you want to have 2 master DNS servers, and one slave from those masters?
<soundray> theCore, well done! What was the problem?
<simonvallore> /epenis
<absenth> tsw: tell you what...  meet me in ubuntu-offtopic :)
<uenyioha> nalioth: ok...drat
<selutha> soundray, acually the internal card is really boked that is why the lap was free. everything works until i activate it. I think it has something to do with the ibm implementation of it. So far it can work in windows only when you use a special driver from ibm.
<Pegasos989> !plugins
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Pegasos989
<simonvallore> Based on the uptime of my Linux 2.6.12-9-386 box, my e-Penis is 4.93 inches (12.52 cm) erect! Biggest erection ever was 6.48 inches (16.46 cm)!
<Pegasos989> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<soundray> selutha, I see. Well, maybe the BIOS option will fix it for you.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %simonvallore!*@*]  by nalioth
<theCore> soundray: when I was trying to make my wifi card work, I try to rewrite the /etc/network/interfaces , I did forget the most important device: the loopback !
<glyn> could someone give me a link to mp3 support for ubuntu please?
<glyn> I just reinstalled
<glyn> and have a bad memory
<nalioth> ubotu: tell glyn about mp3
<selutha> soundray, ya i hope it will but didnt know i could pass stuff like that in menu.lst have to look that up too :) all good knowledge thanks
<glyn> thanks nalioth
<donza> hi all
<basti__> If I am going to set up a small irc-server is it better to use ircd-irc2 or ircd-hybrid ?
<mifritscher> I use unreald *g*
<mifritscher> +anope
<pussfeller> ngircd for a small server is eaiser to configure
<basti__> ok thx pussfeller
<Stormx2> why does firefox take up ~100mb of ram...
<Pygi> because "you" allowed it or it is blocked
<Stormx2> what?
<Pygi> ah :/
<glyn> okayyyy....yeaaaah!
<theCore> soundray: yet another yabadabadoo , I fixed my internet too!
<Stormx2> ..... Pygi - what?
<Pygi> I have to go now, but if you are here when I come back I'll explain it to you
<Pygi> or maybe write me ur mail on pm
<Stormx2> *sigh* where's the cheapest place I can get ~750mb of ram?
<yi> you can't really get 750 megs of ram
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Stormx2> I can live with 1.4ghz.. but this is getting ridiculous
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<soundray> theCore, excellent.
<theCore> soundray: everythings is going back on track
<soundray> Stormx2, have you thought about reducing the cache size for firefox?
<LinuxN00bie> guis, is it ok if memtest86 freezes there?
<depp> hello
<akhil> i'm trying to install gvpndialer, it asks for 'glib' - what pkg to install?
<theCore> what is the avantage of a 686 kernel over 386 one ?
<soundray> Stormx2, the cheapest RAM is in your swap partition btw. :-)
<mp3guy> will ubuntu have any problems if i replace my 2.4GHz P4 with a 3.0GHz?
<depp> anyone using toshiba laptop?
<soundray> LinuxN00bie, no, you probably have faulty memory.
<soundray> mp3guy, no it won't.
<LinuxN00bie> hmm
<nalioth> LinuxN00bie: memtest freezing is never good
<LinuxN00bie> so what should i do??
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: buy ram
<LinuxN00bie> omg
<n0dl> how much ram do you have?
<LinuxN00bie> so my RAM cards r ruined...
<LinuxN00bie> 512 MB
<n0dl> oooo... thats not good
<LinuxN00bie> why?
<n0dl> i mean that your cards are ruined
<n0dl> sorry
<LinuxN00bie> ....
<n0dl> hehe
<navarone> lol
<LinuxN00bie> ^_^
<soundray> LinuxN00bie, if you've got more than one module, test them one by one.
<LinuxN00bie> hmm
<akhil> anyone?
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, odds are it is only one card
<basti__> could someone try to explain me the difference between | and && ?
<depp> anyone has toshiba, and cant reboot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LinuxN00bie> but my rams r 2 256 MB cards
<Stormx2> soundray: Eek, but swap is slow...
<Stormx2> LinuxN00bie: come on, try and spell...
<Zedman> hello. ubuntu people :-) what kernel do you mean I should use on my amd athlon 64 processor on the ubuntu amd64 arch? is the k8 better then the generic one or what do you think?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %simonvallore!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mifritscher> hmm, still have FATAL: Error inserting dazuko (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/dazuko/dazuko.ko): Invalid argument
<LinuxN00bie> what do u mean spell?
<mifritscher> using http://www.dazuko.org/tgen.shtml#DEBIAN
<HappyFool> akhil: have you tried 'apt-cache search --names-only glib' ?
<soundray> theCore, the 686 proc. series supports an extended command set. gcc knows about this and compiles more efficient code specific for 686 and higher cpus.
<akhil> HappyFool: yes
<HappyFool> LinuxN00bie: as in "you" instead of 'u' ;)
<Stormx2> LinuxN00bie: and "are" instead of "r"
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: I did got a corrupted ram card 2 weeks ago too. So, my ram size droped to 192MB from 256
<LinuxN00bie> oh...
<greenpenguin13> exit
<HappyFool> akhil: my guess would be libglib2.0-dev
<theCore> soundray: okay ... so it faster
<PsyberOne_away_> isn't a chip at that point not card?
<LinuxN00bie> RAM...
<akhil> HappyFool: you are a saint, thank you sir
<LinuxN00bie> great...now i can't hear any sound
<soundray> Zedman, run the k8 kernel if you need speed. Run k7 if you need compatibility with Acrobat Reader, Macromedia Flash and the like.
<rraajj> Hi all! Where can I find the packages copied by the installer to my HDD?
<rraajj> I just upgraded my Hoary to Breezy and I wanted to delete those hoary packages.
<PsyberOne_away_> RAM comes in sticks not cards and banks or chips can fail, just being obsessive
<theCore> soundray: I tried to install the 686 kernel but when I boot it , it doesn't detect my wifi card ...
<HappyFool> rraajj: i think the usual place is /var/cache/apt/archives -- otherwise do a 'locate *.deb' to try to find them
<soundray> rraajj, just do a apt-get autoclean ?
<selutha> soundray, k the bios didnt do it, so if i want to pass this through the menu.lst how to do that is dictated by the version of kernel right?
<acadavid> Hi, i got a problem, i can't download programs with apt-get or aptitude, it always says that there is not candidate for instalation, my sources.list file is Ok
<acadavid> I tried with amsn and xmms
<HappyFool> acadavid: have you run 'sudo aptitude update' ?
<HappyFool> acadavid: if so, please put your sources.list on the pastebin (paste.ubuntulinux.nl)
<akhil> i have an installer complaining it cant find a header file that i can see in /usr/include -- do i add this to my $PATH var manually?
<Pegasos989> How can I access /home/myusername/.xchat/downloads/ ? in myusername folder i don't see those starting with .
<rraajj> soundray: I'm guessing that will delete all packages that have existing higher versions also residing in the drive?
<soundray> theCore, maybe you need linux-restricted-modules-686
<soundray> rraajj, yes.
<LinuxN00bie> soundray if memtest86 freezes there, is it still in progress or the whole thing got hanged?
<HappyFool> akhil: normally you need a '-I /path/to/include/directory' argument to gcc (or g++)
<Zedman> soundray: thanks... that helped me...
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, have a quick question.. i got an old monitor from a freind but my video card only supports one card, so is there anyway i can connect the monitor to the onboard graphics?
<Stormx2> Pegasos989: They are hidden files
<HappyFool> akhil: however, 'configure' and the various Makefiles should have all that setup already
<Stormx2> Pegasos989: Try hitting Alt + H or Ctrl + H
<soundray> selutha, no, there is a line that says # kopt=... Everything there gets appended to every kernel you boot.
<Stormx2> Pegasos989: Otherwise, try preferences
<theCore> soundray: ahh that right, I completely forgotten about this pkg. thx a lot :)
<rraajj> soundray: Will try. Thanks a lot!
<Pegasos989> Stormx2, ctrl+h worked, thanks
<soundray> LinuxN00bie, if nothing happens on the screen, you might as well switch it off.
<LinuxN00bie> ye that was it
<akhil> HappyFool: its the ./configure thats giving me the hassle, when i have the library intalled
<PsyberOne_away_> Trackilizer I haven't seen any way to get onboard video and a card to co-exist, but I don't know everything
<selutha> soundray, sorry i didnt word my question very well, I am trying to find out what i need to pass to the kernel. Where can i find what i can pass listed? is there a man file or is there somewhere on the web?
<LinuxN00bie> sigh...so i need to get new ram cards
<wouldhide> how xan i log in to gui in root mode
<nicholaspaul> Q: i can't copy my home folder to an ext. firewire drive  even with a 'master' user. What should i change??
<soundray> Zedman, so what are you going to run?
<HappyFool> akhil: i think config.log (or config.status?) contains the actually commands configure uses to do its tests; you can look there for clues as to what is wrong
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: nothing. you are swimming across the desert
<smo> selutha, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO.html is probably a good start.  I believe there's docs in the kernel sourcetree also, if you need to go digging further
<soundray> selutha, I'll have a quick look.
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, oh of course. hehehe
<nicholaspaul> hi nalioth !!!
<Zedman> soundray: I will install both kernels on my machine, maybe its the best way...
<nicholaspaul> nalioth,  shouldnt i just be able to make a God-like user and drag files to the ext f/w ?
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: it's not about user perms, it's about hardware
<Trackilizer> Psyberone, so i would have to buy a new card? would you have any suggestions? I'm not a gamer so it doesn't have to be the best card around.
<Zedman> soundray: on sarge amd64 I used the k8 one...
<crighton> is it possible to use regular expressions in the nautilus search for files dialog? if so what syntax, do i need to delimit the pattern or anything else
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, oh. Hardware. Damnit! But I can drag other files over quite happily.
<Gameplayer> hello
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, the error i get is '/home/user/X.authority' cannot be copied because you do not have permission to read it.'
<PinTo> l o
<mfinch> I know this isn't a "ubuntu" question but I want to download a DVD install (+2 GB).  What client do I use for this?  Firefox and all FTP clients I use stop the file 2.1 GB.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.21*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<PinTo> MF azureus
<robert__> test
<Gameplayer> i found a website that sell ubuntu cds by doing a random search... that seem very odd....
<tesoro> Can I rename my machine?
<tesoro> somehow?
<nalioth> Gameplayer: 'ray free enterprise!
<MAPD> hi
<HiddenWolf> Gameplayer, there are multiple cd's
<HiddenWolf> sellers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<MAPD> anyone knows a lot about dns servers, reverse, domains etc?
<soundray> selutha, I can't find the answer quickly.
<HiddenWolf> tesoro, yes, you have to update /etc/hostname, and perhaps some other places.
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, if its hardware, why can i copy some files but not others?
<selutha> soundray, np that web page you sent me is very helpful, i think i can google it from here thanks alot
<absenth> Can anyone point me in the direction of a howto, guide, or other source of documentation I can RTFM in relation to how I might fix the following"  I installed the nvidia-glx package, before upgrading my kernel to the k7 kernel package.  now X fails complaining about a missing nvidia module. Un-installing the nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings packages, and then re-installing them didn't work.
<Gameplayer> mmmhhh... yep
<HappyFool> mfinch: i'd try wget with the -c switch, and check what the error is
<smo> mfinch, 2.1Gb sounds more like a filesystem limitation
<soundray> selutha, to see if disabling the card would work, you could move the driver modules to a location where the kernal doesn't find it.
<tesoro> HiddenWolf: Actually dunno :)
<selutha> soundray, even with it disabled in the bios it still comes up :/ but i have thought about moving the module
<PinTo> "i have heard linux is easy when u know how" i dont know where to start?
<selutha> soundray, at this point i am trying to expand my understanding some
<LinuxN00bie> YAY ubuntu servers speed up now
<tesoro> HiddenWolf: Any commando I can try in the terminal?
<soundray> selutha, it may be in your initrd, though, in which case it will be harder to move.
<sethk> PinTo, start with something easy
<lookthere> what is the easiest way to upgrade from hoary to breezy? I couldn't find anything with a search
<navarone> I just upgraded to 686 arch kernel and boot up is about 5+ seconds faster
<LinuxN00bie> aww i love ubuntu
<selutha> soundray, the simplest thing i can think of is have it run a script to unload the moudule after it finishies booting
<Loevborg> Does anyone know if there a companies selling ubuntu-ready (or even ubuntu-certified) laptops? (ie. all functions work)
<HappyFool> !tell lookthere about breezy
<theCore> PinTo: a really good way to start with linux is build your own distro from strach
<Loevborg> Preferably in Europe ;)
<PinTo> sethk i installed ubuntu yesterday ...on a slave ...i need some easy walkthroughs ?
<HiddenWolf> tesoro, open /etc/hostname in an editor -> sudo nano /etc/hostname.
<sorush20> I want all my programs to use the KDE open and save dialouges how can I do that for now the OOo is using the gnome?
<theCore> PinTo: s/strach/sratch/
<LinuxN00bie> theCore, like gentoo?
<LinuxN00bie> hard..
<lookthere> thanks
<soundray> absenth, you need the linux-restricted-modules package that goes with your installed kernel.
<absenth> Loevborg: outside of the winmodem which I have no use for, my "centrino" based notebook with the Intel WiFi, and Intel Graphics works out of the box on breezy.
<PinTo> but they all just blagged my head
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: no, like LinuxFromSratch
<HiddenWolf> Loevborg, HP will, but no idea if they do already.
<sethk> PinTo, try irc, email, web browsing.  they shoudl be much as you are used to in windows
<nicholaspaul> Loevborg, there are companies 'talking' about it, but no one yet.
<LinuxN00bie> theCore, how hard is it to build LinuxFromScratch?
<PinTo> i aint dum i just cant grasp....every guide i look at is thrown in at the deep end?
<soundray> selutha, if it's not too late at that point, great.
<Loevborg> absenth, so does mine, but acpi-related functkions, suspend-to-disk and to-ram in particular, don't work out of the box
<sethk> PinTo, that's why you should start with something easy.
<HiddenWolf> absenth, keep linux-k7 installed, that'll depend on the newest kernel and restricted modules for k7
<sethk> PinTo, it is the only way to approach a new, complex system
<PinTo> cant Sethk i havent got an ethernet adapter
<HappyFool> Loevborg: maybe look here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/custom/hplaptops (though not full support)
* Loevborg can live without winmodem, too.
<PinTo> i'm on ADSL
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<sethk> PinTo, what does that have to do with anything?
<MarcN> Loevborg: I'm using Ubuntu on an HP laptop.  nc6000 infact
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: it's not hard, but it a little bit long
<sethk> PinTo, are you talking to us on the ubuntu system?
<Madeye> guys why art manager doesn't cache thumbnails instead of redownloading everytime?
<bob123> hi there i have breezy and ATI 9000 vid card, but whevever i run glxgears if i move the gears window my comp freezes, also some screensavers freez my computer
<MAPD> pinto portuguese?
<sethk> PinTo, if your windows box needs an ethernet card, then your ubuntu box will, also, obviously
<PinTo> the only way to connect to the NET--isto re_kernel and patch in driver<-----i'm a noob
<LinuxN00bie> theCore, hehe :D sounds like fun
<absenth> HiddenWolf: so I'll need to install the restricted-kernel-modules......  any idea what that package name is for the K7 kernel on Breezy?
<ciga> hi
<MAPD> PinTo es portugues?
<navarone> sethk> he may be on usb modem in windows
<sethk> PinTo, I haven't had to patch a driver for an ethernet card in at least 10 years
<sethk> navarone, he may, yes, but he hasn't said yet.
<Loevborg> HappyFool, doesn't look too promising, doesit?
<sethk> navarone, it's hard to know  :)
<tesoro> HiddenWolf: Dont really understand
<tesoro> :)
<PinTo> sethk i'm on ADSL
<navarone> sethk> give him time...;)
<sethk> PinTo, adsl means assymetrical digital subscriber line
<PinTo> i'm gonna get an ETHERNET card asap
<tesoro> Im in a editor
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: it is and you will learn a lot
<wouldhide> hi, is it normal that i can't read my ntfs partitions ?
<Loevborg> nicholaspaul, the point is, they've been talking for quite some time now
<sethk> PinTo, it has nothing whatsoever to do with the question
<ciga> I'm looking for a content management engine. Can you recommend a good and secure one for me?
<soundray> absenth: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-* will list all available ones.
<sethk> PinTo, you probably have a DSL modem, which you connect to in some manner or other
<HiddenWolf> absenth, sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<Loevborg> MarcN, does suspending work without hassle?
<pramz> ciga, I heard good things about drupal
<sethk> PinTo, that's what we need to know.
<nicholaspaul> Loevborg, i know. the point is that they dont offer it yet.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LinuxN00bie> theCore, thx for the info I'm gonna try it out soon :D
<HiddenWolf> soundray, advise people to keep the meta-package installed, that'll do the work for them, and ensure it won't break again.
<MarcN> Loevborg: It works for me under Breezy and Dapper.  Needed to do some editing of grub.conf
<PinTo> i need to learn linux man soon
<navarone> besides speed what benefits to upgrading from 386 to 686 kernal?
<Loevborg> MarcN, what did you have too change, if I may ask?
<LinuxN00bie> LinuxFromScratch are books!
<pramz> PinTo, no better way to learn than to use it
<LinuxN00bie> wow
<HiddenWolf> navarone, none, and speed is not measurable. :)
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: i put all the docs I did read to become good with linux on my server http://rage.selfip.org/
<Loevborg> for myself, suspending works a few times, but eventually crashes on suspend or resume
<navarone> HiddenWolf> I just upgraded...the boot up was fast...but I will see how things progress
<Mabus06> Can anyone give me help installing dual boot on my PC?
<PinTo> this is gonna cost me big time : )
<soundray> HiddenWolf, okay. I tend to advise according to my personal preferences. Not always best, I know.
<LinuxN00bie> theCore, wow
<Mabus06> With windows?
<pramz> PinTo, take a glance at http://www.builderau.com.au/program/work/soa/10_things_you_should_know_about_every_Linux_installation/0,39024650,39219801,00.htm
<navarone> Pinto> an ethernet card is like $30
<MarcN> Loevborg: just checking to see if I blogged it.  hold on.
<Cartesian1984> Mabus06:what do you ned to know?
<HiddenWolf> soundray, sure, but without the meta-package, things can get ugly. :)
<Cartesian1984> need*
<Mozo> i found this problem while running /configure
<PinTo> thx pramz
<Mozo> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Mozo> =/
<Mozo> can any help me ?
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: read all this and you will become quite good in no time
<pramz> Mozo, apt-get install build-essential
<HappyFool> Mozo: install the build-essential package (look in Synaptic)
<Seveas> Mozo, either use a .deb package for what you want or read the documentation...
<LinuxN00bie> theCore, THX !!!!
<MAPD> help pls
* Loevborg ponders founding a acpi suppot group - anonymous suspenders or something.
<LinuxN00bie> theCore, this is great!
<Mabus06> Cartesian1984, everything... I have the cds to install both but after that I don't know
<Seveas> Loevborg, :)
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: no prob,
<ciga> pramz: yes, I think some kind of Debian server is using it. how come zone is in main and drupal does not?
<LinuxN00bie> :D
<alnr_> i am using ntpd (/etc/init.d/ntp-server start) but when i run ntpdate from another machine to ths one, it says 'no server suitable for synchronization found'. Ive turned of all restriction in ntp.conf. any idea?
<LinuxN00bie> ^_^ V
<PinTo> i was looking at guide pramz but wasnt sure which one would be best.....thnx man
<Mozo> pramz, HappyFool, Seveas: thanks :)
<Mabus06> Cartesian1984, #helpme?
<DShepherd> theCore: nice link
<Cartesian1984> Mabus06: WIndows and Ubuntu, yes?
<LinuxN00bie> not juz nice
<Mabus06> Yes, Cartesian1984
<LinuxN00bie> it's ..GREAT
<sethk> alnr_, you haven't set up an ntp server, you've set up an ntp client
<theCore> DShepherd: it's my site
<sethk> alnr_, setting up an ntp server is complex
<pramz> PinTo, thats just an outline of the differences between Windows and Linux for the new user
<MarcN> Loevborg: in boot/grub/menu.lst, I have this line (not the resume points to my swap partition) kernel          /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda6 ro nodma resume=/dev/hda5
<DShepherd> theCore: nice site :)
<ajmitch_> theCore: some stuff there that 99% of people will never need :)
<pramz> PinTo, enought to give you a start :)
<Loevborg> MarcN, the nodma item is critical?
<alnr_> sethk: ah. so its only a client and not a server as well. i thought ntpd would exchange time with others as well
<Cartesian1984> Mabus06: you should probably install ubuntu first, it will help you set up separate partitions for the two
<MarcN> Loevborg: I don't recall why it is there.   The resume=/dev/hda? is the important bit
<theCore> ajmitch_: like ?
<ajmitch_> theCore: kernel module programming guide?
<Loevborg> marcn, I thought the resume paramter automatically got integrated into the initrd since hoary
<MarcN> Loevborg: worked for me under breezy and dapper.
<sethk> alnr_, no, ntp as I said is a complex beast
<theCore> ajmitch_ : lol , you are right, I never read it either
<LinuxN00bie> ajmitch_, although i dun need those, i'm interested in it
<MarcN> Loevborg: this laptop started with a warty install.   Been dist-upgrade'd since then.
<Cartesian1984> Mabus06: are you on the machine that you want to install them on, or is it another?
<Loevborg> MarcN, ah that might be it
<Loevborg> MarcN, dpkg-reconfigure kernel-`uname -r` might have cured that too
<MarcN> Loevborg: and I'm not using the ubuntu grub.  This is a 3x or 4x bootable machine.  Using a grub  provided by a debian on other partitions.
<Loevborg> ah okay
<Loevborg> MarcN, it doesn't crash after a number of resume cycles?
<MarcN> Loevborg: my grub is not in /boot/ but /debian/rootfs/boot/...
<Cartesian1984> Mabus06: because usually default windows installations partition the whole drive as NTFS, which only windows can write to, and its almost impossible to shrink
<MarcN> Loevborg: I don't use suspend a whole lot.  At work I have a docking station with an external monitor.  But use the laptop at home too.  I'd have to restart X to pick up/remove the dual  head
<devint> Can anybody tell me exactly how I could get xchat to run a script at login?
<MarcN> Loevborg: so I usually shutdown when moving between locations.
<Madeye> why apt-get upgrade require upgrading 386 when I have 686 ?
<Loevborg> MarcN, ah I see. thanks!
<Cartesian1984> Mabus06: you'll probably have to backup everything and wipe the HD, then install them
<Derreck> Does anyone know what the package name is of the ubuntuized kernel sources for breezy?
<Endlesszero> Does Ubuntu support airport cards?
<soundray> Derreck, linux-source-2.6.12
<mjr> Endlesszero, airport yes, airport extreme no (no specs)
<tba|outlawz> hi where i found german ubuntu irc chat??
<soundray> Endlesszero, only older ones, not Airport Extreme
<NoUse> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Derreck> soundray, Thank you very much.
<Endlesszero> that sux
<tba|outlawz> im a german ubunt user and i ghave a problem ^^
<Endlesszero> so I used oldschool airport for imac G3's, it'd work
<Loevborg> tba|outlawz, you might be better off dropping the silly clan prefix
<devint> what's a good gnome based ftp client?
<sorush20> what is the best printing server software out there?
<Moco> How do you burn .isos from the bash shell in Ubuntu?
<soundray> sorush20, cups
<Moco> .iso
<Loevborg> maco, cdrecord
<Moco> thanks
<devint> Can anybody tell me what a good ftp client is?
<Moco> I like putty
<Endlesszero> I wonder if Ubuntu is going to support Airport Extreme any time soon?
<_native_> devint; wget
<Loevborg> devint, what you want to do?
<gravis> hi ppl
<soundray> devint, on the console, ncftp
<Moco> There is also a Firefox extension called FireFTP
<devint> there's no non-console based ones?
<Loevborg> devint, some people like gftp
<devint> i just want to upload and such
<devint> gftp?
<devint> ok
<devint> that's GTK based then?
<Mabus06> how should the drives be partitioned, Cartesian1984? I am already on the computer I want to install on. It has ubuntu installed on a separate partition than /home
<Moco> Yes
<robotgeek> Endlesszero: work is on the way, long way to go still
<slayer> hoi
<Moco> It is gtk based
<navarone> devint> gftp-ftk
<navarone> gtk rather
<tba|outlawz> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<devint> ok
<devint> thanks all
<Endlesszero> so we're talking like a year or so?
<navarone> Airport extreme?
<Endlesszero> yah
<`saiko> can anyone help?
<robotgeek> Endlesszero: hmm, maybe, maybe not
<`saiko> i recently upgraded to breezy and have the following problem in screen session: "failed to write /ar/run/utemp: no such process"
<navarone> is that like a sim?
<Cartesian1984> Mabus06: How large is the drive?
<temporarysircnic> heya
<temporarysircnic> sdakota here...
<Endlesszero> does anyone know if Rock Linux supports Airport extreme?
<temporarysircnic> i can't take my nick as it says it's in use >.<
<temporarysircnic> when i reboot my system, it says its "Hoary Hedgehog"
<robotgeek> Endlesszero: no linux supports Arport Extreme yet
<EvilDin> hay need one simple answer, how can i search in all subdirs for file which have some specific words in it?
<temporarysircnic> but when I do apt-get dist-upgrade it says there are no upgrades, the same with just upgrade
<lud> #mexico
<Endlesszero> man...direct connection...I hate it
<robotgeek> EvilDin: ls -alR | grep <searchstring>
<Endlesszero> I'll have to buy a 50' cat5 cable
<Loevborg> EvilDin, find | grep -i word_your_looking_for
<Loevborg> EvilDin, that's the easiest
<EvilDin> tnx
<soundray> EvilDin, find / -print0 | xargs -0 grep searchstring
<mjr> Endlesszero, or a supported wlan adapter
<EvilDin> ok
<soundray> EvilDin, takes a long time, though.
<mbass> EvilDin, you want something like "find . -type f | xargs grep 'someword'" to find 'someword' in all the files below directory '.'
<temporarysircnic> evildin: that must be enough answers ;-D
<Loevborg> EvilDin, mine looks for the word in filenames, worry
<robotgeek> EvilDin: or find ./ -name <string>
<EvilDin> please what do i have to write that i will get all files which contains name din, and i have to look in one big directory with subdirs
<EvilDin> just write one command
<EvilDin> :D
<temporarysircnic> guys, my ubuntu says it's still hoary, but dist-upgrade says it has nothing to upgrade. how to upgrade to breezy?
<nickrud> EvilDin, you can use the Search for files on the Places menu ....
<Loevborg> EvilDin, you'll need to think a bit for youself, too I'm afraid
<robotgeek> :)
<Endlesszero> would a airport express base station work?
<smo> Isn't this what rgrep is designed to do?
<slicslak> anyone know of a gui frontend for pppoe (adsl)?
* nickrud hates find
<trinidad> i have an external usb drive which automounts on connection, however, when i run konqueror i do not have the option to delete the files on the drive, nor can i make directories on the drive unless i run sudo konqueror
<robotgeek> Endlesszero: the base station shud work, it has a orinoco card
<soundray> Loevborg, thanks, I wasn't gonna say it...
<temporarysircnic> guys, my ubuntu says it's still hoary, but dist-upgrade says it has nothing to upgrade. how to upgrade to breezy?
<devint> Is there a gtk version of a PuTTY like program?
<trinidad> is there an easy way to fix this
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell temporarysircnic about breezy
<trinidad> without having to run sudo konqueror every time?
<zerokarmaleft> strange things happening in X...every once in a while my monitor will flash as if it's changing resolutions, and keep doing it several times.  sometimes it gets stuck on a weird setting and then i have to actually change resolutions and switch back to get things normal again.  on breezy with a geforce 4 ti 4200 / nvidia 1.7667 drivers
<HappyFool> devint: putty is available for ubuntu
<Endlesszero> thanx
<temporarysircnic> robotgeek: Thanks a lot!
<mbass> EvilDin, my previous entry will work, but also as suggested you can use "search for files..." in the places menu, but you need to use "Select more options" to add text content filters...
<robotgeek> devint: you want a gui console :)
<devint> haha
<devint> i suppose so
<devint> I want a GUI EVERYTHING
<trinidad> i have an external usb drive which automounts on connection, however, when i run konqueror i do not have the option to delete the files on the drive, nor can i make directories on the drive unless i run sudo konqueror?!?!
<`saiko> lol
<devint> is that so hard to ask?
<Seven> hi there
<DShepherd> devint: thats not so hard to ask, why are you using linux again?
<robotgeek> devint: what exactly did u mean by a gtk putty?
<Seven> anyone has any idea how can i change the background color on my desktop?
<devint> robotgeek: not so ugly is what i mean
<nicholaspaul> Seven are you using Gnome?
<soundray> Seven, have you tried right-click and the last menu option?
<devint> DShepherd: Because I got tired of Windows
<robotgeek> Seven: System -> Preferences -> Desktop Background
<Seven> nicholaspaul, yes
<sorush20> what website system does sourceforge use?
<devint> DShepherd: And, believe it or not, programming for GNOME using Ajuta and Glade is a breeze, and I like it.
<Seven> soundray it's not the image its the color itself
<DShepherd> Seven I have thta same problem too
<robotgeek> Seven: then look at System -> Prefs -> Theme
<Seven> robotgeek, you see i have a silvered desktop image and splash screen but the background is brown thats it :P
<DShepherd> Seven: yup... my too
<workbean> I've been debugging the wrong thing with the breezy repositories :-) I've just installed breezy at home and "apt-get update" works perfectly. So I guess it's the filtering proxy server that's been causing the problem all this while. Now to get my system administrators to remove the filters from my account on the proxy server.
<DShepherd> Seven: yup... mine too
<soundray> Seven, look down the bottom of the Change... dialog.
<Seven> soundray, its silvered...
<Seven> soundray, its exactly the color i want but neither the splash screen nor the background on my desktop get it
<absenth> Seven: the splash screen background color is set in the GDM login manager, under standard greeter.
<graabein> hi, i just installed a new sata-harddrive... how do i mount and format it? it does not appear in gparted
<absenth> seven: assuming that's what you mean by splash screen.  let me fire up ubuntu in vmware and confirm it's where I remember it.
<soundray> sorush20, I think it's proprietary software that you can buy from VA Software.
<Seven> absenth, i think i get it, didn't check the GTK+ greeter option
<absenth> seven: and you're using Gnome? as your Desktop manager?
<Seven> absenth, yes
<workbean> and VMWare player (which I used to install Breezy) works without any problems what so ever  on Hoary
<absenth> the background color is set by right clicking the desktop, and choosing "change background"
<soundray> graabein, your SATA chipset needs to be supported.
<Seven> absenth, i know and it's the color i want it to be
<graabein> soundray, how do i go about that?
<absenth> seven: ok :)  anything else out of bounds color wise?  (I hate the ubuntu brown :)
<Moco> Me too.
<Seven> absenth, and by the way i actually meant the splashsceen i get when i log in, not the login manager
<soundray> graabein, is it an onboard SATA interface or a PCI card?
<Seven> absenth, nope, that's it :) i also hate brown :P
<Seven> absenth, thanks :)
<graabein> soundray, there are sata plugs on the motherboard
<zerokarmaleft> hmm i seem to be having the same problem regardless of whether or not i'm in X
<absenth> seven: did you change the splash image as well as the background?  or just the background
<graabein> soundray, i have two ide disks and now i am installing my first sata disk
<soundray> graabein, if you Google for your motherboard name, you should be able to find out the chipset name.
<zerokarmaleft> pvanhoof: codegen rocks, that is all
<Seven> absenth, i changed the splash image, dunno if i can change the background easily
<nubs0r> Hey does anyone know where i can get the best sources.list file for Ubuntu
<soundray> graabein, it may also show when you boot.
<nubs0r> the default one si giving me errors upon update
<pvanhoof> zerokarmaleft, no problem :)
<Ryan_Singer> hello, I was wondering if someone could pm me and explain the structure of ubuntu as a project.
<graabein> soundray, it says intel 865pe + ich5 chipset based on the box
<Seven> nubs0r, i believe the default sources are having some problems today
<cocox> hi guys im trying to format mi floppy disk, i already umount my /media/floppy0, after that i use de command mkfs.ext3 /dev/fd0 and that gives my this error... can anybody plz help me? i already search in the forums but i cant find nothing similar :(
<cocox> root@techi:/mnt # mkfs.ext3 /dev/fd0
<cocox> mke2fs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<cocox> /dev/fd0: Not enough space to build proposed filesystem mientras se ajustaba el sper bloque
<absenth> Seven: yeah the background is "in theory" set in the gdm greeter as well, but I've never tried.  I have changed the graphical greeter, the splash image and background, and all of the desktop stuff.
<pvanhoof> zerokarmaleft, and feel free to help if you want to make it even beteter ;)
<zerokarmaleft> pvanhoof: sure thing
<zerokarmaleft> sigh... i hate hardware
<Seven> absenth, gonna log out and give a try to my changes, i'll be right back ;)
<absenth> seven, you'll have to reboot.
<absenth> seven to get GDM to reconfigure itself.
<diubidone> hey all how do i get totem to play wmv files?
<Seven> absenth, yes i meant that lol
<cocox> hi guys im trying to format mi floppy disk, i already umount my /media/floppy0, after that i use de command mkfs.ext3 /dev/fd0 and that gives my this error... can anybody plz help me? i already search in the forums but i cant find nothing similar :(
<cocox> root@techi:/mnt # mkfs.ext3 /dev/fd0
<cocox> mke2fs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<cocox> /dev/fd0: Not enough space to build proposed filesystem mientras se ajustaba el sper bloque
<absenth> seven see ya in a bit.
<Seven> absenth see ya
<diubidone> how come totem doen't play wmv files?
<Moco> How do you change splash screens? I thought there was supposed to be something for that in preferences or administration but there isn't..
<nalioth> ubotu: tell diubidone about w32codecs
<Moco> Don't WMVs have proprietary DRM?
<NoUse> Moco some do
<cocox> hi guys im trying to format mi floppy disk, i already umount my /media/floppy0, after that i use de command mkfs.ext3 /dev/fd0 and that gives my this error... can anybody plz help me? i already search in the forums but i cant find nothing similar :(
<cocox> root@techi:/mnt # mkfs.ext3 /dev/fd0
<cocox> mke2fs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<cocox> /dev/fd0: Not enough space to build proposed filesystem mientras se ajustaba el sper bloque
<navarone> Moco> i have splash screen entry in System/ Preferences
<Moco> hmm, not there on mine.. Are you using Breezy Bager?
<MAPD> help pls!
<Moco> With what?
<jesseman_> rofl
<MAPD> since its possible
<MAPD> to get the password of the root user or other
<Seven> absenth, got it :)
<jorgg> is there a way to change the spellcheck language in gaim? or is it only possible to use engligh spellcheck?
<NoUse> !tell MAPD about root
<MAPD> how can we protect to be hacked?
<graabein> how do i look at my disks? fstab? i just installed a sata drive and it does not appear in gparted
<soundray> graabein, have you got the libata module loaded?
<nubs0r> Seven, what do you recommend i do?
<MAPD> NoUse yes i know
<MAPD> but sudo password
<nubs0r> Seven, i really need to update my system, i just did a fresh install
<cocox> graabein use fdisk -l
<MAPD> can get recovered with a live cd
<graabein> soundray, how do i check modules again
<cocox> graabein: use fdisk -l
<soundray> graabein, lsmod | grep libata
<Seven> nubs0r, if you try a bit with the default sources you'll get them to update
<jesseman_> MAPD: anyone who has physical access to the computer potentially can hack it
<NoUse> MAPD if you get physical access to any box, its as good as hacked, no matter what OS
<MAPD> by the way
<Seven> nubsor, you can always try going to the ubuntu site i dunno if there are more sources there
<MAPD> is there a prog to get windows passwords
<MAPD> .P
<MAPD> ?
<MAPD> fast
<Moco> Knoppix STD and Auditor have some interesting tools for that..
<Moco> djohn?
<cocox> john the ripper
<MAPD> but i wanted
<_jason> NoUse, even with an encrypted file system?
<cocox> ya
<jesseman_> _jason: yes
<MAPD> to be on my machine and get it from other pcs
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, sry for that
<Moco> samdump will get you the hash from the registryy
<MAPD> in the same network
<graabein> the sata disk does not appear with fdisk -l and lsmod | grep libata gives me nothing
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, how do i set my totem to use edf?
<MAPD> Moco may i msg you?
<Seven> absenth, all i did was change the GTK+ background color and the desktop background color with no wallpaper to the color i wanted and wham! it works! :)
<_jason> let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic, I'm interested in how
<_jason> jesseman_, ^
<absenth> Seven, nice.
<Seven> absenth, thanks a bunch
<Moco> Uh, there is some problem with my pawword, and it says I can't PM people
<graabein> hmmmm maybe ill have my friend take a look at it tomorrow. he knows electronics and hardware.......
<MAPD> Moco pls?
<absenth> Seven, I found by doing a "server" install, followed by apt-get install xubuntu-desktop I avoid all the brown as well.  although I don't get gnome, I get xfce4
<Moco> You can talk here
<MAPD> ok
<NoUse> tuxxxblade what is edf?
<soundray> graabein, http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html indicates that your board is supported.
<Moco> My password doesn't work
<MAPD> i needed a software to get the passwords thru the network
<MAPD> :p
<MAPD> windows
<MAPD> and linux
<MAPD> :P
<Seven> absenth, by the way, how much better (and why) is xfce4 from gnome?
<MAPD> pls Moco :P
<Moco> I don't know how to do that.. Check out the Knoppix-STD forums. They are pretty knowledgeable about that
<Moco> Hydra can crack network passwords thoug
<Moco> though
<occy> Hey gang...
<graabein> soundray, thanks! thats good to know... i think checked hardware compability before i purchased the mobo but i was not sure
<absenth> Seven: I don't know that I'd say it's better, it's just different.  on my laptop xfce is faster.  I'm pretty sure xfce has a smaller memory and disk footprint.
<occy> I have a friend I installled Ubuntu on.  She forgot her password.  How can I recover it?
<occy> she only has the one user on the system.
<MAPD> i wish
<MAPD> their forum
<MAPD> got probs
<Seven> absenth, yeah probably... i guess i wouldn't notice it on my desktop though
<absenth> seven, with ubuntu, you could add xfce to your system, just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, and then from the gdm login, click sessions, XFCE.
<tuxxxblade> i dunno
<Moco> got to forum.s-t-d.org
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, sry got it wrong
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, i mean the sound sys/output method
<MAPD> Moco whats hydra?
<tuxxxblade> NoUse, i also got a really terrible sound quality :(
<Seven> absenth, i would apt-get it if the sources weren't so damn troubled today :P
* absenth guesses a Multi Headed Dragon.  and that Google would likely know the answer.
* absenth ducks.
<Moco> http://thc.org/thc-hydra/
<absenth> Seven, sources are slow today eh....  one of my systems is using something other then the default mirror.  I can't remember which one though.
<Moco> A network logon cracker
* Seven guesses absenth is a bit out of his mind... pff... Hydras are NOT Dragons... Lizards at best... Google would still know the answer anyway :D
<MAPD> ok
<graabein> what is good practice for mounting points for a storage disk (movies, music for linux only)? i am a newbie to the filesystem...
<sdakota> robotgeek: Sdakota here again (temporarysircnic)
<sdakota> robotgeek: The system is updating. 450 packages... =)
<Seven> absenth, yeah i gotta get my university's sources as well
<graabein> also should i partition it? it is 200gb. i already have seperate partitions for / and /home
<NoUse> tuxxxblade what kind of sound card do you have?
<MAPD> Moco supposed to be fast
<MAPD> or
<MAPD> ?
<sdakota> I gtg... I need to repair a computer and have only one monitor >.<
<sdakota> Bye
<jorgg> is there others too experiencing problemts with totem firefox plugin?
<Moco> What's supposed to be fast?
<GBPETE> Good evening
<blastradius> hi gbpete
<blastradius> where in gb
<PinTo> Man i wish i could hlp
<soundray> graabein, only partition if it makes backing up easier.
<GBPETE> Would someone have any idea why a usb mass storage device has suddenly become read only since upgrading to Breezy?
<Moco> MAOD?
<Moco> MAPD?
<graabein> soundray, i do not intend to use it as backup... so i guess one primary partition ext3 then?
<tk401> hello
<Moco> see ya
<zuz> Hello
<GBPETE> oh an in london
<tk401> does anyone know how to properly install firefox from mozilla.org?
<MAPD> brrr
<soundray> graabein, I mean if you want to back up the content of the media disk.
<soundray> graabein, ext3 is more than capable of managing 200GB.
<NoUse> tk401 no 'proper' way, its best to wait for the deb packages when 1.5 comes out
<hramrach> How the hell do I cancel a print job in Ubuntu?
<soundray> graabein, on spec, you could do a modprobe sata_sil
<graabein> soundray, ok... but how about access path? is that a dir i create in /media pointing to the /dev/x dir?
<absenth> WooT!  the "fbi
<absenth> ' just sent me a copy of Sober.Y :)
<NoUse> hramrach open the print dialog, right click on the job and click cancel
<absenth> sorry, I know that was off topic......
<graabein> soundray, should i type in modprobe sata_sil in a terminal window?
<soundray> graabein, I think /media is intended for changeable media.
<tk401> NoUse: well, i'm trying to install 1.0.7 because the ubuntu is running 100% cpu usage
<hramrach> nothing happens
<soundray> graabein, yes.
<hramrach> lprm wants a password
<NoUse> tk401 1.0.7 is the version installed by ubuntu
<soundray> soundray, I store my media files under /var/lib/video.00, but only because vdr suggests it.
<occy> can't seem to find anything in ubotu about reseting password
<occy> only for root
<soundray> graabein, sorry, talking to myself there.
<absenth> occy: sudo passwd root        new password:    new password:
<tk401> NoUse, the mozilla.org version is faster and also doesn't have the cpu usage bug, that's why i wanted it...
<NoUse> occy resetting your user password? did you lose it?
<agtnz> tk401: I use 1.5 RC3 - details on how to install here > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<occy> NoUse, not me, but a friend did on her laptop.
<occy> heh
<tk401> agtnz, did you remove the old version?
<hramrach> lprm running as root removes the job, but lprm running in suid root script wants a password as well
<occy> NoUse, so I need to reset the initial users password somehow
<agtnz> nope just follow those instructions
<soundray> graabein, /opt is a location intended for local setup purposes
<agtnz> tk401 ^^
<tk401> oh really, ok cool!
<absenth> occy, or boot into single user mode, which shouldn't request a password, and passwd root.
<NoUse> occy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<hramrach> occy: as root you can change passwords of other users
<graabein> soundray, okay great... modprobe gave me errors...
<tk401> agtnz, what if you want to install the 1.0.7 version? and also, is 1.5 stable?
<occy> NoUse, k
<graabein> soundray, error inserting scsi_mod/libata/sata_sil (*.ko): operation not permitted
<spudse> hello I have a normal ubuntu install and I have a ubuntu server install. But now I would like to have a directory on my server install that I can use on my normal install, what do I need ?
<absenth> NoUse: that's a much better reference.
<soundray> graabein, you need to prepend sudo
<nxv__> is there a graphical display of hard disk usage? how much system (installed programms consume) and how much user uses?
<hramrach> ok, I know how to remove a print job. Just su to root, and run lprm. But how does one remove a print job with pointing and clicking?
<occy> NoUse, w00p
<graabein> soundray, ok, no output from the command...
<occy> NoUse, thanks bunches
<occy> ;)
<agtnz> tk401: I've found 1.5 very stable. Only problem is not all extensions are updated, but the good ones are :P I suppose you could install any version in the same way as the link tells you - haven't tried though.
<occy> NoUse, who says you are of nouse??? ;)
<graabein> soundray, does that mean something is not running?
<tk401> agtnz, thank you! 1.0.7 comes with an installer, that's why i was asking
<agtnz> tk401: good luck
<jandusion> how do i install java pluggin?
<tesoro> During the installation of ubuntu, I am not able to choose any root password? But if I wanna login as root, type su in termianl. what is the password? :o
<NoUse> !tell jandusion about java
<soundray> graabein, check dmesg | tail for errors or success stories...
<nxv__> terso sudo su
<trappist> !tell tesoro about root
<nxv__> tesoro, sudo su should do what u want
<tesoro> sweet
<hramrach> or sudo bash :)
<alex___> hey I wanna know how can I configure the CUPS, because when I am configuring I cant do nothing because in the top of the configuration there is a message wich says I dont have permision of administrator, How can I have administrator acces
<LinuxN00bie> hello
<Mozo> !tell mozo about root
<graabein> soundray, cool! it says libata version 1.11 loaded
<devint> uhhhh
<devint> can somebody else with evolution test this for me:
<NoUse> alex___ the gnome print config app is a frontend for CUPS, you can use that
<devint> open evolution and click "calendars" at the bottom
<LinuxN00bie> when i tried to run synaptic or the add/remove programs, i got segfault
<devint> does it die?
<tk401> jandusion: to install java, download this program and follow instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<LinuxN00bie> even after i restarted
<soundray> graabein, don't get your hopes up yet. Anything new on fdisk -l?
<nubs0r> ANYOEN ELSE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH APT?
<LinuxN00bie> i still couldn't run synaptic
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie have you run memtest86?
<LinuxN00bie> yeap and it freezes there
<hramrach> alex___: if you are lucky you will get something useful out of that gnome fromtend :S
<graabein> soundray, nope, just my two ide disks
<alex___> NoUse: oh then is the same than cups?
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie memtest freezes?
<nubs0r> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nubs0r> wtf?
<LinuxN00bie> memtest86 freezes
<LinuxN00bie> yeap
<NoUse> alex___ yes
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie you have a hardware problem
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie probably bad memory
<alex___> thanks
<tk401> bye everyone!
<LinuxN00bie> so i need to change my ram cards?
<hramrach> NoUse: except I can never get anthing to work using the gnome cups frontend :/
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie sounds like it
<LinuxN00bie> OMG
<doug_> Hi, can someone please help me >.< im trying to figure out how to unlock the universe repository and how to give my user permissions to access harddrives :(
<nubs0r> Any idea why it says that the dpkg is locked even though i know there isnt any other apt process going on?
<nick_> how do you burn an .mdf file as a cd image?
<hramrach> LinuxN00bie: it might be the mainboard or the rams
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie check your BIOS settings and make sure you aren't clocking the RAM too fast
<nubs0r> im root also.
<NoUse> !tell doug_ about repos
<LinuxN00bie> ok thx i'll do it now and see if it works
<LinuxN00bie> brb
<doug_> thanks nouse ^_^
<hramrach> how do I convert a grayscale pdf into a b&w pdf?
<NoUse> doug_ and to allow users access to your windows drivers, add umask=0000 to your options for that drive in /etc/fstab
<wout> jkl-
<Carstenp> hi!
<jon4s> hello guys, im gonna use cvs to download amsn, in the end of the cvs code on the sourceforge website there it says "Modulename" what i type in there ?
<Carstenp> are here any SATA - HD experts?
<soundray> graabein, I think I found it. You want to modprobe the ata_piix driver.
<sorush20> how do I find out if I need to compile kernel from source, and if I don will synaptic be able to update the compiled from source version? I ask this because I have been having some problems with my hotplug system and etc ..
<trappist> jon4s: try amsn
<hramrach> Carstenp: ask the question. maybe somebody will know
<jon4s> wont work :(
<NoUse> sorush20 very rarely will you need to compile from source, what problem are you having?
<jon4s> in the end of the code it looks like this: /cvsroot/amsn co -P modulename
<bobbyd> thunderbird 1.0.7 under ubuntu is leaking a lot of ram for me, is this a known issue?
<doug_> Hi, i am having some trouble opening my harddrive >.< when i click it it says "you dont have premissions to view the contents of sda1"
<PinTo> will a ubuntu guide for 5.04 still be relevent for 5.10 i'm guessin "yes"<---noob
<cocox> i do this "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" and i get this error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so" can anybody plz help me ?
<Carstenp> I am trying to install Kubuntu 5.10 from the Live DVD. I have an SATA HD with an PATA DVD-ROM. To put it short, Kubunut installer cannot mount the DVD ROM
<graabein> soundray, okay i now have ata_piix and libata # ata_piix,sata,sil when i do lsmod
<trappist> jon4s: grab the cvs snapshot: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/amsn_cvs.tar.gz
<occy> NoUse, hey...
<occy> NoUse, that shold be listed when I do:   listkeys pass   (on ubotu)
<soundray> graabein, now fdisk -l should show your disk.
<jon4s> kk
<sphivo> bobbyd: Unfortunately, yes, but it's not specific to Ubuntu (or the Linux builds)
<PinTo> < rebooting into ubuntu bye
<Mozo> I get this error while try to compile XMMS
<graabein> soundray, no, still only ide disks...
<Mozo> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Mozo> ops
<Mozo> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Mozo> :)
<Mozo> any can help me? :P
<soundray> graabein, anything new in dmesg ?
<Mars^> Hi how can i open new window in irssi?
<jon4s> trappist, i get this error: You cant log TkCxImage etc etc
<graabein> soundray, nothing since libata version 1.11 loaded
<hramrach>  How do I mount a floppy from Nautilus?
<cocox> i do this "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" and i get this error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so" can anybody plz help me ?
<aarkerio> Hi! I compiled a new kernel but now I lost the splash boot
<Madeye> guys, I don't use dialup, I have ADSL do I need to have "dns-clean" run at boot time?
<soundray> cocox, do not repeat yourself.
<trappist> jon4s: sorry, I don't know anything about amsn.  I use bitlbee.
<philosophia> is there an ubuntu package for nbsmtp?
<cocox> but nobody answer me :(
<jon4s> ok
<Mozo> I get this error while try to compile XMMS
<Mozo> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<bimberi> cocox: is it an ext3 disk? try msdos or vfat
<soundray> cocox, be patient.
<cocox> yes i already format
<Mozo> by I have downloaded and installed an glib
<Mozo> :P
<NoUse> hramrach should just be able to open the Computer window and click on the floppy icon
<bimberi> cocox: ah
<Mozo> *but
<hramrach> I can mount it in terminal, but Nautilus complains something about UDI
<jon4s> Anyone, i cant use my "su" login in terminal !! it asks for password but it says wrong password !? what do i do ?
<beginxattraction> When I use mplayer or xmms it always freezes, does anyone know of any other GOOD media players? It would be great if I could use apt-get to get them, too...
<hramrach> That does not work
<cocox> ok i ll try
<theCore> I would like to make self-learning doc. website, where I would put nice guides or howtos for linux newbies. If you know documents that were interesting when you started at linux, could you send me their links?
<Cartesian1984> jon4s: can you use it otherwise?
<NoUse> hramrach http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76517.html
<soundray> graabein, sorry, I don't know which driver you need to install.
<aarkerio> what kernel options should I activate and not lost the splash?
<Cartesian1984> jon4s: like in the GUI or when you log in?
<soundray> graabein, maybe you can find out from your boot messages.
<foxgamer> Hi all. Has anyone had any problems with the settings in xfce on ubuntu?
<antoine__> hi there !
<jon4s> cant logon it... but my account now is has like root possibilitys, u know installing programs etc etc
<nick_> how do you burn an .mdf file as a cd image?
<graabein> soundray, allright, where do i look for the boot messages again...
<beginxattraction> I've never done anything in IRC so I guess I will just wait until someone answers it
<soundray> graabein, on your screen :)  Sorry, I mean the ones that don't get logged - before grub starts.
<graabein> soundray, oh so i cant browse a file?
<paul__> Anybody been able to get VmWare 5.0 to work in 5.10 brezzy without having to rebuild the kernel with GCC 4.2.2
<bimberi> theCore: http://www.linuxcommand.org/ and http://www.tuxfiles.org are good
<Cartesian1984> jon4s: i am not sure, but if you went in recovery mode, from grub, you probably would be able to change it
<graabein> soundray, can i pause the boot sequence with pause/break or is that not good?
<beginxattraction> BTW, I use Hoary, not Breezy (I don't want to take the time to upgrade, lol)
<soundray> graabein, no, BIOS messages won't be in your logs.
<jon4s> okay
<Cartesian1984> paul__: yes, i have
<smo> nick_, I believe that's a propietary format tied to a specific app.  so unfortunately, you probably can't
<skapple> has anyone here succesfully installed diablo2 under ubuntu?
<paul__> OK!
<soundray> graabein, I don't know if you can.
<carlo> ciao a tutti
<Cartesian1984> paul__: you need to change the export CC variable
<topyli> so. here i am with a brand new bluetooth dongle. how will i make it work with my phone?
<smo> skapple, I had it working with the non-free version of cedega/winex, but couldn't get networking to work
<cocox> dude i try to format my flopppy disk in vfat and when i try to mount it now i get this "mount: /dev/fd0: no se puede leer el superbloque"
<skapple> smo: you mean battle.net?
<soundray> graabein, do you get a message about the SATA disk at all during boot?
<graabein> soundray, hmmm, ill try restarting then. thanks for your help though!!
<smo> skapple, bingo
<ompaul> beginxattraction, well a lot of people use beep-media-player and you can use apt for it - however if it is a case that your trying to do something that you ain't got codecs for you need to >>/msg ubotu tell me about codecs<< and that can help a lot if you read that message
<skapple> bummer. i tried installing it using wine and i did not even get that far
<doug_> Does anyone know why the screen resolution is just a little too big for my monitor? i set the resolution in X to be my native resolution...
<ketaset> is evolution in ubuntu 5.1 known to be buggy? it constantly crashes on me (with imap)
<graabein> soundray, uhm cant remember, i was busy doing something else when i booted. i just figured ubuntu would take care of it! ;-)
<LinuxN00bie> hi
<LinuxN00bie> it's still the same
<NoUse> !tell doug_ about fixres
<LinuxN00bie> but this time i can run the add/remove programs window
<LinuxN00bie> can't run synaptic
<stupid_computer> been in here a few times trying to get this prob solved,my mplayer plugin wont play ahlf the vids i try to stream, i have to open mplayer adn load the vid from my tmp dir to get it to play.any clue on how to fix it?
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie sounds like hardware problems
<foxgamer> ketaset: Change the settings on your monitor.
<zucker> is there any way to install debian from an ubuntu livecd?  (like grab an image, and run the installer that way or something?)  i would get a deb install disc, but i dont have access to a cd burner only this stupid ubuntu disc.
<skapple> smo: where can i get cedega?
<LinuxN00bie> arghh T_T
<_jason> beginxattraction, did you setup mplayer to use esd sound?  that caused some problems for me at first
<soundray> NoUse, yeah, LinuxN00bie has bad memory and is trying to fix it in software :)
<smo> skapple, it's a commercial release of wine .. transgaming.com, but there's $$ involved
<skapple> nm it then
<beginxattraction> No, I just added Marillats things to my source list then ran apt-get update and installed it regular
<paul__> Cartesian1984: Will you please explain a little bit deeper. I've never done that
<LinuxN00bie> arghh!
<skapple> smo: wine keeps asking me to put in the install disc even though it is in, i cannot figure it out
<Cartesian1984> paul__: you need to type export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4, and then run the installation script
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie hey it could be worse, memory is pretty cheap
<Cartesian1984> paul__: you need to have gcc 3.4 installed
<foxgamer> Anyone running xfce able to help me with a problem with not being able to change settings?
<LinuxN00bie> ok forget the ram
<Cartesian1984> you can get it from synaptic
<LinuxN00bie> how to install a new hardware in ubuntu? i juz fixed my cd-rom drive
<paul__> Cartesian1984: Thank You, I'll try
<bina> what would the usernamme / pass be for my cups server when accessing it through http://localhsot:631
<paul__>  mhjf,h.
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie put the hardware in, Linux takes care of the rest
<paul__> Sorry
<LinuxN00bie> but it doesn't seem to detect the drive
<paul__> Cartesian1984: I'll try that later
<beginxattraction> Linuxn00bie, linux can do anyyttthinngg!
<beginxattraction> lol
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie are you sure the drive is fixed?
<Cartesian1984> paul__: no problem, just remember to run the export variable command and the install script in the same term window
<LinuxN00bie> yeap
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie then you aren't installing it properly
<LinuxN00bie> my bios can detect it
<paul__> Cartesian1984: OK
<beginxattraction> hmm...
<hramrach> NoUse: thanks, at least the floppy works now
<beginxattraction> I installed a DVD drive on my dads Ubuntu system and it worked fine...
<zucker2> why am i being forwarded to #ubuntu when i attempt to connect with #debian
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie check the 'disks' dialog in gnome
<soundray> zucker2, it's all part of a conspiracy.
<zucker2> soundray, ack..i have an actual debian question, and not ubuntu..
<ketaset> how do I configure the power button on my laptop (e.g. set it to hibernate)?
<NoUse> zucker2 its probably because your username is ubuntu and debian people are pretty anal
<FliesLikeABrick> what kernel should be used on an AMD Duron?
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, err what do u mean 'disks' dialog?
<topyli> nobody uses bluetooth dongle?
<FliesLikeABrick> ketaset what laptop?
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie System -> Admistration -> Disks
<ketaset> it's a dell l atitude d800
<beginxattraction> ompaul, I apt-got BeepMediaPlayer and it won't start, should I reboot and see if it does anything?
<zucker2> zucker2, tried changing it already.
<hramrach> FliesLikeABrick: Duron should be K7
<DrBair> Is there a way to have a network post-up action run?
<FliesLikeABrick> thats what i thought
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, i dun see it
<pramz> gah
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie you running breezy?
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, it's not there...
<pramz> network solutions hosting is useless
<pramz> ftp times out
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, hoary
<pramz> mysql times out
<FliesLikeABrick> how do i find out what kernel is currently booted?
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie thats why
<hramrach> How do I make a script think it is _really_ running as root?
<pramz> while on hold for tech support, that times out too
<ompaul> beginxattraction, why reboot this is linux - did you do something funny?
<pramz> FliesLikeABrick, uname -a
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, why?
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie that config app wasn't added until breezy
<hramrach> when I run lprm suid root it wants a password
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks a bunch, simple questions
<ompaul> beginxattraction, if you did not what are you trying to play? what sound card have you got
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, so how 2 do it in hoary?
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie just upgrade to breezy
<beginxattraction> let me check...
<theCore> bimberi: thanks for the links
<robotgeek> hramrach: sudo ./script.sh shud work fine.
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, sudo apt-get ??
<mlalkaka> after changing the directory permissions of /usr/local/src to rwxrwxr-x, and changing the group owner to src, how come members of the src group are not able to write to that directory?
<nubs0r> does anyone know how i can write a script to addusers based on a file that i have full of users.
<hramrach> robotgeek: it want s a password
<NoUse> !tell LinuxN00bie about breezy
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, i mean how to upgrade it?
<nubs0r> like each username is on a newline
<beginxattraction> iv'e still got the windoze customs :p
<nubs0r> can i write a sed script that searches for the new line and automatically runs the command for that
<kh4nh> hi guys
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie you realize your computer is going to continue acting strangely until you fix your RAM right?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell hramrach about sudo
<hramrach> robotgeek: I want to put it on a gui button, so password prompt is not acceptable
<kh4nh> got a question about find command
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, yea...
<beginxattraction> ompaul, i'm not sure...
<soundray> nubs0r, for i in $(cat file) ; do echo $i ; done
<kh4nh> how could you find files and then copy those files to a directory
<kh4nh> find / -name filename -exec cp {} .
<ompaul> LinuxN00bie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<DrBair> Is there a way to have a network post-up action run?
<kh4nh> this does not work for me, anyone could help
<ompaul> LinuxN00bie, and as nouse said
<hramrach> And the damn gnome cups frontend does not even want a password, it does not remove jobs at all
<robotgeek> hramrach: you can get a root shell by sudo -i, or to run a whole script as root, 'sudo sh -c "commands"' will ensure root execution
<LinuxN00bie> ok thx
<soundray> kh4nh, escape the braces with '
<LinuxN00bie> think i need to fix my rams first
<hramrach> robotgeek: but sudo wants a password, it won't run anything if nobody enters it
<kh4nh> soundray, like thisfind / -name filename -exec cp '{}' .
<beginxattraction> ompaul, I don't think its the soundcard... when I click on it in the Applications menu it won't start
<soundray> kh4nh, looks correct.
<robotgeek> hramrach: isn't that the idea? anyways, for a gui sudo thin, use gksudo
<kh4nh> missing argument to '-exec'
<soundray> kh4nh, it'll overwrite duplicates, though.
<ompaul> beginxattraction, well just log out of the session and log in again
<hramrach> robotgeek: the idea is that anybody should be allowed to remove print jobs, especially those started by him
<beginxattraction> ompaul, thanks! I'll try it
<LinuxN00bie> ok guys, what brand/model of the ram is the best?
<kh4nh> soundray, find:missing argument to '-exec'
<robotgeek> hramrach: you can solve that by adding the user to the print group, i think. i am not sure on the specifics
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: any brands are good
<ompaul> LinuxN00bie, the one that is for your machine you have to know what that is, if you have a branded machine you should be able to find out what version is suitable
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: get the cheapest one
<soundray> kh4nh, yep, there was a ';' missing at the end. Escape that too.
<hramrach> robotgeek: there is no print group..
<ompaul> LinuxN00bie, easy, if not you need to identify it yourself
<LinuxN00bie> LOL
<soundray> kh4nh, there is excellent documentation in info find.
<mlalkaka> after changing the directory permissions of /usr/local/src to rwxrwxr-x, and changing the group owner to src, how come members of the src group are not able to write to that directory?
<stupid_computer> my mplayer plugin wont play half the vids i try to stream, i have to open mplayer and load the vid from my tmp dir to get it to play,any clue on how to fix it?
<robotgeek> hramrach: or cups
<pjssilva> hramrach: Just add the users to the lpadmin group.
<hramrach> ok, I will try
<hramrach> Thanks
<crass> what is the root pass for the live cd?
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: what is the name of your motherboard ?
<NoUse> !tell crass about root
<pjssilva> hramrach: The user will have to login again to the change take effect. Finally if you create a user using the graphical interface under the menu system it should be added to this group automatically. Did you use adduser?
<kh4nh> thanks, i look at it
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: so I can find you ram type you need for it
<LinuxN00bie> theCore, Intel Desktop Board D845GVAD2
<_jason> does anyone know of a program to emulate mouse buttons? (an analog of xvkbd but for mouse buttons instead of keyboard buttons)
<hramrach> pjssilva: I do not remember. yes, the users have to log in again after editing /etc/group :)
<Stormx2> anyone had experience with a lamp configuration and setting up email?
<mcadory> linuxn00bie: did you try www.intel.com?  or google?
<rem_> anyone setup thawte account for evolution .. ?
<NoUse> !tell Stormx2 about php
<LinuxN00bie> mcadory, i'm trying now :D
<mcadory> help
<bigmoe> sorry where can i find libstdc++.so.5 with apt-get
<pjssilva> hramrach: I once created a user with adduser and had to manually ad him to some groups (you can use the graphical interface under the system menu). That's how I know the fix (hopefulle).
<mcadory> oops
<rem_> it says either netscape, outlook...but no evolution ...
<hramrach> pjssilva: I just edit /etc/group with vim :)
<Stormx2> NoUse: yes yes, but PHP can't create mail accounts.
<Stormx2> NoUse: I have lamp on this eserver anyway.
<pjssilva> hramrach: There might be other intresting groups, like cdrom, sound, etc.
<sorush20> right clikcking on evolution makes it crash what the hell should I do?
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: http://tinyurl.com/8w6rs
<NoUse> Stormx2 so thats more of a PHP programming question
<hramrach> pjssilva: yes, I included both my users in all groups that sounded interesting ;)
<sorush20> Is there a way to have the sources on the install cd and do a compiling automatically when you install Ubuntu?
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: you just need to find the cheapest one
<LinuxN00bie> theCore, thx!
<LinuxN00bie> theCore, thx!
<theCore> LinuxN00bie: no prob.
<lio19> someone can help me?
<Stormx2> NoUse: No its not, because as I just said, PHP can't do it.
<lio19>  i need to install my AMR integrate modem
<bina> Hi i have an HP Deskjet 5440 which prints (yay) but the job isnt deleted from the queue afterwards.  Is there some way I can fix this?
<NoUse> Stormx2 says who?
<lio19> 'n i dont know how to do it
<NoUse> Stormx2 PHP is a programming language, it does whatever you tell it to
<hramrach> how do I print a scanned document? It is ppor quality scan, and the pages are gray. It comes out unreadabe on the printer.
<Stormx2> NoUse: As far as I can tell, as I have been looking into it for a couple of months
<Stormx2> NoUse: I'll just make it run make_stormx_a_coffee()
<Stormx2> NoUse: Of course it can't do anything I tell it to, otherwise I could take over the world.
<C-O-L-T> Please Help me GUys. I would like to install KUBUNTU, I have the cd everything but I have Xandros on a partition.
<C-O-L-T> How can I delete it
<soundray> hramrach, open it in gimp, do Layer-Color-Levels-Auto and try printing again.
<C-O-L-T> ??
<C-O-L-T> And Install KUBUNTU
<C-O-L-T> Please help me
<Zukero> C-O-L-T
<hramrach> soundray: opening a pdf in gimp makes me shiver..
<soundray> C-O-L-T, Ubuntu will do the deleting for you.
<Stormx2> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<Zukero> partman should enable you to desstroy that partition
<C-O-L-T> But how?
<C-O-L-T> Can somebody give me
<C-O-L-T> a guide
<mcadory> C-O-L-T: there is a partition utility that comes with the install
<Zukero> follow the instalation procedure
<soundray> hramrach, with anticipation?
<C-O-L-T> I am new in the Linux World
<NoUse> C-O-L-T boot from the CD
<C-O-L-T> yes
<Zukero> at some point it will list all of your partitions
<C-O-L-T> yes
<Zukero> just choose your xandros one
<NoUse> !tell C-O-L-T about install
<Obsidians> What's the best Linux equivilent for MS Money?
<ompaul> gnucash
<hramrach> soundray: it shows only one page :/
<nalioth> ompaul: i see you know your money-laundering
<mcadory> C-O-L-T: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=94
<ompaul> hehe
<soundray> hramrach, how many are there supposed to be?
<hramrach> soundray: 7
<doug__> How do you activate transparency in gnome?
<ompaul> nalioth, o/t for a story about that if you want
<doug__> !tell doug__ about transparency
<NoUse> Obsidians I've never used it but there is also kmymoney2
<doug__> !tell doug__ about opacity
<doug__> !tell doug__ about transparency
<doug__> does anyone know how to set transparency /
<Stormx2>  /msg ubotu <word>
<Stormx2> please
<Stormx2> doug__: Its a gnome/kde thing
<Stormx2> check the channels
<soundray> Obsidians, search lwn.net for personal finance managers for a review of alternatives.
<pjssilva> Obsidians: Read http://lwn.net/Articles/151599/ and http://lwn.net/Articles/153043/
<soundray> hramrach, what kind of printer are you using?
<doug__> what channels?
<hramrach> soundray: 24pin :)
<spudse> When I have a network, and with nautilus I can browse in the network folder, How can I get to that folder from console?
<Obsidians> Awesome guys, thanx.
<C-O-L-T> CAN I DELETE XANDROS OS UNDER WINDOWS
<hramrach> soundray: the rasterizer does not handle the lightgray background well, makes lots of noise
<C-O-L-T> SO DELETE THE PARTITION
<NoUse> !shout
<ubotu> somebody said shout was WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<nubs0r> Anyone know a command to check all other computers on the same network as this one
<nubs0r> i dont think netstat does it
<NoUse> C-O-L-T using all caps is not the way to get help
<nubs0r> for instance, the ip of this computer is 10.0.0.2 locally, i want to see the other ones.
<daxxar> <
<priich> nubs0r: nmap ?
<nubs0r> priich, that only shows ports doesnt it.
<NoUse> C-O-L-T you can delete xandros from the ubuntu installer, that is the best way to do it
<soundray> nubs0r, man ping, look for -b
<emile> nubs0r: nmap -sP 10.0.0.1-255 for a ping sweep
<theCore> what are the ubuntu irc channels?
<priich> nubs0r: yes but if they respond , they should be there, right .
<soundray> hramrach, I'm sure there is a way to solve your problem with ghostscript.
<soundray> hramrach, I just don't know how.
<hramrach> me too, but I do not know how :)
<soundray> hramrach, at least we're sharing the desperation :)
<hramrach> It is rpobably rasterized by gs anyway
<soundray> hramrach, exactly.
<NoUse> theCore /list #ubuntu* there are a lot
<DjaFollah> how can i recover my ext3 file plz?
<theCore> NoUse , thx
<spudse> lol nobody ever answer questions in here
<gfish> can i use firefox plugins in linux
<coz> hello all
<nubs0r> emile, i cant netcat local computers..why
<doug_> DOes ubuntu use xorg-x11?
<coz> has anyone here ever used any of the defrag utilities for linux?
<priich> gfish: yes.
<NoUse> spudse you have to mount the network share to view it from a console
<emile> nubs0r: can you ping them?
<spudse> NoUse, how do I mount it ? is it in /dev ?
<nubs0r> emile, im trying to use netcat to port scan computers on my network, heres what i did: nc -vv -w 2 -z 10.0.x.x
<NoUse> spudse is this a windows share?
<hramrach> is there an imagemagick manual? the help is quite cryptic..
<nubs0r> emile, yes, im only entering hostnames that appeared in the ping sweep i did with nmap
<spudse> NoUse, it is a samba share, from a computer with ubuntu server
<SpaceCake> coz why do you need it ? by default defragmentaTION level on an linux filesistem is below 3%
<gfish> ok i still cant get my printer to work can i have some help
<robotgeek> hramrach: /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/
<jason^> i apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and now i can't start x... it says could not open default font 'fixed'
<NoUse> spudse read the links ubotu sent you
<doug_> is xorg-x11 the same as xserver?
<coz> SpaceCake true for normal use but if there are many things accessing the file system at the same time fragmentation happens
<emile> nubs0r: why not use nmap to port scan?
<nubs0r> emile, it always gives me Caught SIGNIT errors.
<nubs0r> emile, to be honest, i hate nmap, but i love Netcat, it hasnt failed me for anything,
<spudse> NoUse, beautifull, thanks
<coz> does anyone have experience with any of the defrag utilities for linux?
<theCore> coz, there are defrag utils but you can only use them on unmounted filesystem
<soundray> hramrach, you could try and ocr your pdf.
<coz> right theCore
<NoUse> coz you don't need to defrag linux disks
<emile> nubs0r: sorry i'm not that familiair with netcat
<ompaul> coz, in general we don't need them
<PR3dLAND> hello
<nubs0r> emile, well, i take it  you're familiar with nmap..why is it giving me those errors?
<coz> still has anyone experimented iwth them?
<soundray> gfish, what's your printer problem?
<ompaul> coz, in general the operating system does what it should, and minds the file system
<theCore> coz, and most you them are designed for ext2.fs
<PR3dLAND> is there a command to use a termial as a web-browser?
<nubs0r> emile, i use the sudo nmap -sS -O hostname command, and it always gives me that type of error
<hramrach> soundray: that maual elaborates a bit more :)
<hramrach> soundray: thanks, converting
<NoUse> coz all defraging would do is add risk
<coz> correct again but has anyone here ever tried any of the defrag utilities
<robotgeek> PR3dLAND: w3m
<doug_> can anyone tell me if xorg-x11 is the same as xserver?
<PR3dLAND> thxs
<ompaul> coz, I have not, and I would never suggest them, I use fsck when I have to but hey why do something you don't have to
<emile> nubs0r: if it's your own network why not use nmap -sT, anyway good luck with your scanning activities
<theCore> coz, why you want to defrag ?
<ompaul> coz, I have never defragged a unix/linux box in 10 years
<hawking> is there a way I can make ubuntu detect my camera?
<gfish> soundray, i have found the printer it just wont print
<mcp_dk> good evening.
<theCore> hawking, just plug your camera in the usb port
<mcp_dk> How do i get a program like GAIM to launch and connect at startup ?
<soundray> gfish, what do you mean when you say "found the printer"
<soundray> ?
<theCore> mcp_dk, write a script for it
<robotgeek> mcp_dk: add it to your session. System -? prsfs -? Session
<hawking> theCore: it is already plugged ... to be more exact it is fixed on the top of the screen of my laptop
<_jason> mcp_dk, what robotgeek said and also edit the preferences in gaim to connect on startup of the program
<mcp_dk> ok i will try that
<gfish> soundray, i can see the printer its on the network, and i can find it and its set up and i have no errors i dont think but it just doesnt print
<theCore> hawking, oh ... okay, first check if your camera is detected in the system --> admin --> device manager
<sorush20> can anyone hear me ?
<sorush20> hello
<sorush20> ?
<theCore> sorush20, hello
<soundray> gfish: what's the status message in Properties?
<gfish> dunno il look
<priich> hello sorush20
<gfish> soundray, how do i get to properties im a noob
<soundray> gfish, System - Administration - Printing, right click printer symbol, menu properties.
<sorush20> right i thought I was banned but it seemes like my question is just too hard.. it about compiling the kernel and whether I need to do it or not because I have been having problems with hotplug system restart and device detection?
<Gabriel> Hello, I would like to get spam filtering in evolution, how can I achieve this?
<gfish> soundray, status is ready
<priich> anyone other than me having trouble with "video for linux" in breezy ? Only seem to get the "test" source working, all other like v4l , v4l2 and zoran mjpeg fails to construct pipeline.
<soundray> sorush20, it is a hard question. Nobody knows how difficult you will find it, and nobody knows whether it will solve your problem.
<soundray> gfish, what kind of server is the printer on?
<sorush20> Gabriel: I know you can get spam filtering in Kmail not sure about evolution?
* hramrach wonders why cups continues printing after job is deleted
<hawking> theCore: no the camera is not detected
<sorush20> shit fuck shit
<soundray> hramrach, because the job is in the buffer
<hramrach> no, it is in gs, and cups does not kill it
<soundray> hramrach, where cups can't get to it anymore.
<gfish> soundray,  its plugged into windows pc which is next door
<soundray> gfish, and you've set up the PC to share the printer?
<hramrach> soundray: it can, it runs under cups user :)
<gfish> soundray, yeah its set up
<hawking> theCore : any ideaS?
<theCore> hawking, try to start gThumb
<soundray> hramrach, lpq and lprm #jobno as root (sudo -i)
<soundray> hramrach, ?
<priich> GAbriel: you can either use the built in filtering capabilities or use spamassasin.
<hawking> theCore: it started ... what now?
<hramrach> soundray: even then the gs keeps running
<gfish> soundray
<priich> Gabriel : you might like this article http://software.newsforge.com/software/05/07/01/1521254.shtml?tid=130
<som1> is there some way to play .asm files?
<gfish> soundray, if i use samba i can find the printer directly
<Red-Sox> varsendagger, i have a good amount of time now
<Red-Sox> ;)
<soundray> gfish, do you get any indication of the job arriving on windows?
<soundray> gfish, perhaps check the Jobs list first (again right click on printer symbol)
<som1> sorry, how do i play .asp files?
<Gabriel> priich, the built in filtering doesn't seem to work...
<theCore> hawking, wait a little bit, ubuntu should start a hotplug dialogue, that what i do with my camera
<soundray> gfish, is there a backlog of jobs?
<theCore> hawking, s/dialogue/dialog/
<soundray> hramrach, perhaps you need to sudo killall gs
<Gabriel> priich, I'll just read the article first :)
<gfish> soundray, i checked all the jobs
<hramrach> soundray: yes, but that is annoying
<hawking> thecore: /s/dialogue/dialog?
<soundray> hramrach, yep.
<hramrach> soundray: now gs even locks up on end of jobs :/
<hawking> thecore: it has just opened my wallpaper firefox_wallpaper.png... nothing else happens
<theCore> hawking lol, that the way I correct errors
<tb77> quick question, does ubuntu have any newer kernels then the 2.6.12 or do you have to compile one
<soundray> gfish, is there a backlog?
<hawking> thecore: and what should i do in this case?
<Red-Sox> varsendagger ?
<hramrach> not, it is cups what locks up. it's buggy as hell. Good old lpr
<theCore> hawking, so you will probably need some custom drivers for the usb ports or the camera
<kinetic> hello
<hawking> theCore: do you know any place where I can find drivers?
<gfish> soundray, no
<kinetic> im having problems updating my ubuntu install, i have an icon that says i have 26 updates, but nothing happens when i click it
<Red-Sox> my system update thingy says it is unable to get an exclusive look, but nothing else but xchat and xmms are open
<gfish> when i change to samba it asks for passwords i didnt set any whilst setting up the network
<theCore> hawking, did you try from Import Photos from the gThumb File menu ?
<soundray> gfish, any errors in /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<theCore> hawking, what is your camera model
<soundray> hawking, if your laptop isn't too unusual, you'll find a Linux installation report for it on Tuxmobil, that'll mention the camera, too.
<kinetic> kinetic im having problems updating my ubuntu install, i have an icon that says i have 26 updates, but nothing happens when i click it
<kinetic> Red-Sox my system update
<kinetic> kinetic im having problems updating my ubuntu install, i have an icon that says i have 26 updates, but nothing happens when i click it
<kinetic> can somebody help me?
<NoUse> kinetic open synaptic, you can update from there
<NoUse> !tell kinetic about synaptic
<gfish> soundray, i didnt use cups i was using samba
<theCore> kinetic, did you try to right clicked ?
<hawking> Does any of you know a nice car racing game that I can find in repositories?
<gfish> soundray, i had the same problem on cups as samba
<slide> Ok, so I want to run X :1 -ac & ( DISPLAY=:1 quake3 ) each time i run quake3 (so it gets put in its own X server and i can switch between gnome and quake), but i can only do that with sudo, but the way its running sudo needs a pass but i cant enter it. What im doing now is just doing sudo ls and then enter the pass and the next line will go through without a pass. Is there anyway to make it say ask for a pass in a dialogue box or something?
<moohhh> Hello. The latest security upgrade bring a new version of the kernel (2.6.12-10), but leave the kernel-headers unchanged (still 2.6.12-9). I need to recompile a custom module. Any idea how to do this or when the updated packages will be released?
<XamDM> hawking, racer (not in repositories)
<soundray> gifsh, you are using cups, not samba.
<NoUse> Red-Sox see if dpkg or apt-get is running the backgroud, ps aux | grep dpkg
<NoUse> Red-Sox or ps aux | grep apt
<soundray> gfish, samba is for sharing local printers across the network
<SpaceCake> GDM theme, how to run a xscreensaver in the background ?
<NoUse> Red-Sox if so, kill those processes
<soundray> gfish, not for remote printing.
<hawking> XamDm: where can i find it?
<gfish> it is on the network
<NoUse> moohhh you can probably use the same headers
<gfish> soundray, its on the network
<fevoldj2> hi
<NoUse> moohhh I doubt there was an API change for the security upgrade
<kinetic> Nouse: when i try to run synaptic nothing happens
<fevoldj2> Can a Linux distro be installed on a logical drive?
<soundray> gfish, I know! It is on a remote Windows box. Samba has nothing to do with it.
<SpaceCake> fevoldj2, why not :)
<NoUse> kinetic follow the instructions I just sent to Red-sox
<XamDM> hawking, http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=13
<XamDM> hawking, project-page www.racer.nl
<fevoldj2> For some reason, I've always thought you needed a pirmary drive
<moohhh> NoUse, according to the security announcement, the ABI has been changed. Apart from that the kernel-headers have the wrong version, so the new modules would be compiled for the wrong version.
<gfish> soundray, it still wouldnt print on cups
<soundray> fevoldj2, not with a modern boot manager.
<soundray> gfish, so check the errors in the file I mentioned.
<NoUse> moohhh the headers don't need to match the running version exactly
<fevoldj2> So with grub you can't?
<theCore> what the name of the ubuntu unrelated channel ?
<kinetic> No USe im a complete noob to linux i don';t know how to check processes and kill them and sucj :/
<soundray> fevoldj2, grub is a modern boot manager (compared to DOS MBR, which required Linux to sit in a primary partition to be bootable)
<fevoldj2> Alright, thanks
<sethk> fevoldj2, neither lilo nor grub cares about the bootable flag
<moohhh> NoUse, hmm ... don't they? Ok, I'll give it a try :) ...
<NoUse> kinetic then the easiest thing to do is reboot the  machine
<fevoldj2> 'okay ^_^
<sethk> fevoldj2, this has nothing to do with primary
<gfish> soundray, E [22/Nov/2005:20:49:11 +0000]  [Job 10]  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<sethk> fevoldj2, you _do_ need at least one primary partition
<fevoldj2> Okay
<sethk> fevoldj2, but, don't worry, there is no way to create any other kind of partition without creating a primary
<soundray> gfish, edit the sharing settings on the Windows box to allow others to print on it.
<fevoldj2> Yeah
<fevoldj2> Well thanks, that helps
<kinetic> NoUse:  i just have, i've tried it several times
<gfish> i did
<Red-Sox> NoUse, i didnt get any
<gfish> but i dunno the pass words
<NoUse> kinetic open a terminal and run 'gksudo synaptic'
<paul__> Anybody good at Xorg on this channel? I've got a semi-problem with a new install.
<Red-Sox> oh, NoUse i c, nevermind
<sethk> fevoldj2, the nomenclature can be a bit confusing and some of the windows docs are _very_ sloppy in their usage of terminology
<moohhh> NoUse, the compilation script complains about the "directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.12-9-686)" not matching my running kernel "version 2.6.12-10-686" -- and says it wouldn't work. Any idea there?
<theCore> kinetic, 'top' is a nice way to check process,( 'ps aux' too ) then use 'kill %PID
<kinetic> NoUse: it asks for a password...is this just my root password?
<fevoldj2> I really like the man pages, they're much more complete than any Windows help file I've ever seen.
<sethk> moohhh, well, it's quite trye that 2.6.12-9-686 is not the same as 2.6.12-10-686
<sethk> s/trye/true/
<soundray> gfish, I give up. I don't know your password, either.
<NoUse> sethk yeah the problem is the kernel upgrade today didn't come with updated headers
<paul__> On a Dell SC420, when Ubuntu boots up it starts at 640x480 resolution and won't let me change it. I seemed to remember that Ctrl-Alt-Backspace killed the X server so I did that to see if I could restart it and see error messages.
<NoUse> kinetic your password
<sethk> NoUse, ugly
<gfish> soundray, would it be the routers password
<kinetic> ok i did it and nothing is happening....
<sethk> NoUse, one more reason to not grab every update _immediately_
<paul__> Much to my surprize, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace changed the resolution to 1600-1200.
<NoUse> kinetic you might be able to manually point the script to the proper directory
<sethk> let somebody else be the lab rat  :)
<gfish> soundray, do i use the pc's ip or the routers
<sethk> paul__, why to your surprise?
<racookier> hi
<moohhh> sethk, NoUse, is there any "manual" fix for this? Or should I just post it on ubuntu-users and wait for the upgrade to be uploaded?
<paul__> Because I though that keystroke was supposed to kill the X server
<NoUse> moohhh just the forums too
<NoUse> moohhh check*
<sethk> moohhh, I would wait.  I'm sure you aren't the only one making noise about this.
<sethk> moohhh, it's just a package issue, not a code issue, so they'll fix it fast
<racookier> excuse my words but... How the hell to share printers with Windows Machines?
<soundray> gfish, are you on a home network?
<moohhh> NoUse, sethk, hmpf ... ok ... thanks anway!
<paul__> It's been a while since I used Linux on a home machine (I'm a user, not admin, on some Redhat boxes at work) but I seem to remember some X Windows stuff
<sethk> racookier, depends.  Is the printer connected to a windows box?
<kinetic> NoUse it seems like these programs don't run when i click them
<TokenBad> whats the link for the new 5.10 wiki for all the codecs and installing the drivers for like nvidia and stuff
<NoUse> kinetic is this a fresh install?
<pder> WHY DO UBUNTU NOT SUPPORT COMPUTER?
<sethk> paul__, control-alt-backspace kills the server
<soundray> gfish, ie. is anyone on the network likely to abuse your printer?
<TokenBad> like the old unofficialubuntu page
<sethk> paul__, control-alt-+ (-) cycle through resolutions
<_jason> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<XamDM> pder, ??
<sethk> pder, what support?  etch-a-sketch?
<longfei> who can you tell me,how i can use MSN with webcam in Ubuntu??
<paul__> sethk, that's not what happened on this box, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace changed the resolution
<theCore> what the name of the ubuntu unrelated channel ?
<gfish> soundray, probs not
<crimsun> -offtopic
<NoUse> XamDM sethk ignore him, he does this every now and then
<paul__> which is what I wanted to do, but the change doesn't stick through a reboot
<sethk> paul__, that is odd.  keyboard mapping issue?
<XamDM> NoUse, ah he i a spammer
<quail_linux> Signs You're Having Thanksgiving Dinner with a Geek http://www.bbspot.com/News/2005/11/top_11_geek_thanksgiving.html
<paul__> sethk, this is a brand new install I downloaded Ubuntu yesterday and installed today.
<NoUse> XamDM cant tell, its between a spammer and a moron
<XamDM> damn my s themes to be broken
<surfdue> does lighttpd have a package?
<soundray> gfish, then set your Windows box to allow access to the printer for anyone with no password.
<paul__> sethk, only thing I've done so far is let it run the automated update
<XamDM> NoUse, my english i a bit bad..., what is a moron ??
<sethk> paul__, I just checked on two of my boxes and I'm seeing the normal behavior
<NoUse> XamDM person of less than average intellect :-)
<sethk> XamDM, a guy who throws clocks out of windows
<racookier> excuse my words but... How the hell to share printers with Windows Machines?
<paul__> sethk, if I log in at 640x480 then when I try the System/Preferences/Screen Resolution tool all it shows is 640x480
<NoUse> racookier ubotu sent you links about samba, have you read them?
<XamDM> NoUse, sethk, thx
<gfish> soundray, how would i go about doing that?
<sethk> paul__, that usually means it didn't identify the video chipset, and reverted to a generic vga driver
<paul__> sethk, if I hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace at the login screen it changes resoltion to 1600x1200 and everything is fine
<soundray> gfish, you will need to ask in a Windows group for that.
<foxgamer> Anyone running xfce able to help me with a problem with not being able to change settings?
<paul__> sethk, except that when I reboot it goes back to 640x480
<racookier> yes... i follow the steps, add the printer, but someone can did it ?
<frand> hello. can somebody help me install beatrix linux? i don't understand the error message
<paul__> sethk, I can't find any relevant errors in /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<sethk> paul__, or that it didn't identify the monitor.  None of that is consistent, though, with switching to 166x12
<gfish> soundray, ok thanks.
<sethk> paul__, you don't tell it anything about your monitor?
<racookier> under windows the samba show the printer, but <this port it's unavailable> message it's the result
<sethk> paul__, I'm thinking perhaps you tell it that the monitor can do 16x12, but don't save it, so when it reboots, it reverts
<paul__> sethk, I don't think so. I don't think anything in the install prompted for Monitor info
<kinetic> NoUse, anyone: i cant start synaptic or run the ubunto update, synaptic asked me for a password so i typed in my password for the machine and nothing happened after i hit enter
<sethk> paul__, it usually doesn't prompt, no.
<sethk> paul__, I was thinking of when you went into the config screen
<NoUse> kinetic what happens if you run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and type your password
<sethk> paul__, because you said it showed only 640x480
<sethk> paul__, try this.  after switching to 16x12 with the key combination, go into the configuration dialog and see if more resolutions are listed
<kinetic> NoUse: nothing
<Knowerrors> Hi all, when you're at a tty console and do ps -aux or ls, and the list is too long to view on one page, how do you make the output one page at a time?
<sethk> paul__, something is forcing it to do a probe, I'm thinking
<NoUse> kinetic is this a fresh install?
<sethk> Knowerrors, ls whatever | more
<kinetic> NoUSe yes it is
<NoUse> kinetic something is messed up
<GregAsche> I'm trying to be able to print from a windows computer to a printer that is connected to this computer with ubuntu installed on it, what do I need to do to get this going?
<racookier> ls |more or ls |less
<kinetic> NoUse grarg ;(
<NoUse> kinetic I think the easiest thing to do would be to put a fresh install on it
<xxvii> anyone help me quick.. i've never set up a printer on a linux system before. i have a really old printer (Xante AccelaWriter 8200). anyone help me get it set up?
<racookier> i'm asking same GregAsche
<GregAsche> gah
<kinetic> NoUse what could be wrong, i installed all the packages on the cd
<sethk> xxvii, use the linuxprinting or cups web site
<NoUse> kinetic the sudo package seems corrupted and that is a problem
<sethk> kinetic, that's normal, actually
<sethk> kinetic, except the sudo part, that may be
<xxvii> sethk: k, i'll see what i can find
<Knowerrors> thx sethk
<sethk> kinetic, what if you do sudo gnome-app-install   ?
<kinetic> NoUse can i reinstall sudo?
<moohhh> NoUse, sethk, hello again, it seems that the packages are actually available, but the security upgrade doesn't install them automatically. While the upgrade system knows about the new kernel which has to be installed (which as I just saw is a new package on its own as well, not just a new version of the same package name), the same mechanism doesn't work for the kernel-headers. I have no idea why (if you might know, please
<moohhh> enlighten me), otherwise it should be fine ... sorry 'bout the fuzz.
<sethk> xxvii, there is an online program to generate a driver
<NoUse> kinetic you'd need sudo to reinstall it :-/
<xxvii> sethk: k, thanks
<Red-Sox> what is the command to untar a file name?
<Red-Sox> file*
<sethk> moohhh, sounds like the dependencies may not be set correctly in the package.  Or perhaps that's intentional, as many people install the kernel, but not the headers
<NoUse> tar -xf filename.tar
<sethk> Red-Sox, tar xvf
<Red-Sox> o
<sethk> Red-Sox, the - with tar is an error, although linux tolerates it
<surfdue> hey how do I get my gigafast card working on ubuntu?
<sethk> Red-Sox, the v is optional (verbose)
<kinetic> NoUse ic, well can i check anything to see if sudo is installed at all  because if i reinstall my distro won't it do the same thing?
<kinetic> nouse i didn't get any errors on install
<NoUse> kinetic sudo is installed, if it wasn't you'd get a command not found
<sethk> kinetic, odds are, yes, it will
<moohhh> sethk, yup, but there seems to be a mechanism which knows about the fact that it should install a new package (the kernel-image). The same mechanism could be used for the kernel-headers as well, I guess. Anyway, the module seems to compile and load fine now. Thanks again!
<NoUse> kinetic did you verify the CD image when you downloaded it?
<GregAsche> I'm trying to be able to print from a windows computer to a printer that is connected to this computer with ubuntu installed on it, what do I need to do to get this going?
<topyli> i got my phone talking to my ubuntu machine ok, and i'm pretty happy. i'd like to know if there's a nicer gui for file transfer than gnome-bluetooth supplies though? is there any?
<sethk> kinetic, nouse has a good point
<kinetic> Nouse is there a way to install without the cd, maybe the cd is messed up, can i do an internet install?
<sethk> kinetic, you can also download the live cd and see if it behaves correctly
<NoUse> kinetic did you see my previous question?
<sethk> kinetic, you can download and burn a new cd
<[A] ndy80> hi
<kinetic> sethk i have the live cd also, nouse i used shipit and got about ten copies of the cd
<NoUse> kinetic then the CD should be fine
<[A] ndy80> I'm trying to compile a QT application, but I get this error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. which pachage do I have to install?
<paul__> sethk, The config screen I'm talking about is the Screen Resolution Preferences. It doesn't have any info about monitors. And yes, more resolutions are listed after I do a Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<NoUse> kinetic I would try installing it again
<sethk> [A] ndy80, usually that means that the QTDIR environment variable is not set.  Check LD_LIBRARY_PATH also
<sethk> [A] ndy80, and also PATH for qtdesigner
<paul__> sethk, you're probably right about something probing, but I don't know what or how to get it to do it automatically
<Snellgrove> Lo
<sethk> paul__, well, let's see if I'm right, then we can try to figure out why it happens.
<sethk> paul__, if I'm right I'd expect the drop down list to show more than just 640x480 after the change
<racookier> under windows the samba show the printer, but <this port it's unavailable> message it's the result
<[A] ndy80> sethk: LD_..... is empty. But.... isn't there a way to set them automatically when you install -dev libraries?
<sethk> racookier, you got your it's and is mixed up there.
<sethk> [A] ndy80, I've not found one, no.
<paul__> sethk, you're right about that. After Ctrl-Alt-Backspace I see 1600x1200, 1280x1040, 1040x768, 800x600, and 640x480
<paul__> sethk, all of which are in the Xorg.conf file
<sethk> paul__, after the control-alt-backspace, does the X log file change?
<sethk> paul__, anything added to it at the end, or does the whole thing change?
<sethk> paul__, I think I know what's happening
<sethk> paul__, control-alt-backspace _does_ kill the X server.  The next thing that happens is that the X server auto-restarts
<paul__> well, I think I'll copy the log file, c-a-b, and then diff them
<sethk> paul__, which is the normal behavior for control-alt-backspace (restarting, that is)
<Stormx2> uhg
<Stormx2> I need activex
<[A] ndy80> sethk: anyway.... can you tell me the package I've to install to get them? It's possible I installed the wrong package...
<Stormx2> :|
<emg> hey all
<sethk> [A] ndy80, on my box it installed as a dependency, so I didn't note the package name.  But synaptic should find it for you with the search function.
<sethk> [A] ndy80, I believe there are only two for qt, run and dev
<GregAsche> can someone help me set up samba so I can share my printer?
<emg> anyone know how to install the kernel sources? can't find them on the cd...
<paul__> sethk, I think you're right. I just hit c-a-b and it was more or less equivalent to logging out, everything disappeared, there was a pause and then I got a login screen
<sethk> paul__, I wonder if there is a DRI module that your software needs, which hasn't been loaded yet when the first X start occurs
<paul__> Dangerous keystroke. no warning, it just killed everything
<kinetic> hello again, i went to my usr/sbin/synaptic and i click it "you need to be root to run this program"
<diubidone> how do i install the w32codecs .deb?
<sethk> paul__, yes, that is quite true.
<sethk> kinetic, be root
<kinetic> how do i become root to run it
<emg> sudo -s
<Marlun> How can I change what partition grub has as a default choise for booting? I've got 3 partitions with windows/ubuntu1/ubuntu2. If I start the computer and just wait it boots from ubuntu2 (hda3), but I want it to boot from ubuntu1 (hda2).
<sethk> kinetic, sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<paul__> sethk, well there's a line in Xorg.0.log about disabling DRI
<sethk> paul__, even after the 16x12 restart?
<paul__> sethk, (II) I810(0): 16100 kBytes additional video memory is required to enable DRI.
<paul__> (II) I810(0): Disabling DRI.
<diubidone> Hey when i insert my pen drive it won't mount how come?
<diubidone> it says only root can do it
<kinetic> i tried to log in as root in my login screen but it says that the admin can't log in from there
<sethk> paul__, that isn't necessarily wrong, for some configurations X does disable DRI intentionally
<kinetic> sethk nothing happens when i do that
<SirKillalot> how do I send/receive files over irda with my nokia cell?
<tsw> how can I see what packages are installed with apt?
<j^> hola, does anyone know if there is some powersave mode for external harddisk in ubuntu?
<mcgyver> hoi, ben voor het eerst op een xchat
<sethk> kinetic, not possible.  you don't get a program, you don't get a message, you don't even get another prompt?
<moo> hi, can someone explain to me why apt-get install mozilla fails on a BB ubuntu system? i have a 3 line paste of the error from apt-get if that's allowed
<paul__> sethk,  diffing the Xorg.0.log against the one I'd backed up (already at 1600x1200) is identical except for date
<emg> anyone know how to install the kernel sources? can't seem to find them on the cd...
<SirKillalot> irda link works fine cat /proc/net/irda/discover shows my phone
<kinetic> sethk well i get another prompt
<paul__> sethk, I haven't done a reboot to compare logfiles
<sethk> paul__, and the disabling dri is in both?
<SirKillalot> tsw, synaptics
<ompaul> moo, put the paste in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tsw> SirKillalot: no x on this machine
<SirKillalot> tsw, dpkg -l
<paul__> sethk, yes, but the backed up log is from after the first time I did a c-a-b
<sethk> paul__, I'm not sure that the reboot would tell us much, but it might.  rebooting to get it isn't a bad idea
<dawnfading> is there a way to load a program entirely in memory and then run it in ubuntu?
<simon__> got a stuck terminal window on my panel. despite closing terminal when i re-boot low and behold its there agin
<tsw> SirKillalot: thanks
<sethk> paul__, right.  my theory about dri is wrong, then.
<moo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4864
<moo> there is the error
<racookier> how to print from windows machines ? --- under windows the samba show the printer, but <this port it's unavailable> message it's the result
<moo> i dont understand it
<Grock> is this the place for help with ubuntu live?
<GregAsche> can someone help me set up samba so I can share my printer?
<Snellgrove> Lo
<kinetic> sethk well i get another prompt
<ubuntu> hi
<sethk> kinetic, do you know your root password?
<ubuntu> hi
<paul__> sethk, I think I will reboot and diff. I think you're on the right track when you say that c-a-b causes some sort of probe that doesn't happen on normal bootup
<kinetic> sethk yes i do
<sethk> paul__, I think so to, but I don't know why yet
<sethk> kinetic, do su
<moo> hi, can someone explain to me why apt-get install mozilla fails on a BB ubuntu system? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4864 is the error message
<sethk> kinetic, that will prompt you for the password
<paul__> sethk, be back in a bit, rebooting now
<sethk> kinetic, then when you get another prompt, do  /usr/sbin/synaptic
<sethk> kinetic, that should hopefully get a message about why it is quitting
<racookier> GregAsche to add printer it's easy to really print it's hard
<strav> linux noob over here... I'm testing out pure data, a music software, and apparently it has some problems loading the ALSA lib seq_hw.c in my dev/snd/ directory... I tried diabling the Alsa audio source in the multimedia system selector with no sucess, pure data still won't load... More over, when I test the alsa pipeline, I don't get any sound.
<[A] ndy80> another question: how do I search for a package that provides a certain file?
<jfletcher> hry, anyone installed apache2 on ubuntu?
<xxvii> sethk: linuxprinting.org doesnt even have the company Xante as an option.. what other suggestions did you have?
<shutdownrunner> [A] ndy80:packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to read a ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<sethk> xxvii, is the printer compatible with any other, more common ones?
<jfletcher> ubuntu: you can just mount it.
<sethk> ubuntu, mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever
<Grock> what's a good partition tool for ubuntu?
<kinetic> sethk i did it u typed su then my root pwd the /uusr/sbin/synaptic and it worked....why does it work on my other machines but i have to do it this way on here?
<racookier> ubuntu, in fstab include "/dev/hdxxx /cwin ntfs defaults 0 0 0"
<fr500> does the ubuntu net config dialog allow for ipv6 configuration?
<foxgamer> Hi all. Where/who would I speak to about a possible error in the repositories?
<dawnfading> no-one knows how to load a program permanently (for a session) in memory?
<xxvii> sethk: i have no clue. i know i can find a driver for windows. never looked for one for linux
<Amaranth> foxgamer: here, for now
<moo> hi, can someone explain to me why apt-get install mozilla fails on a BB ubuntu system? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4864 is the error message
<sethk> kinetic, you need to add permission to run synaptic to the sudo file for your user
<ompaul> moo, that is strange, can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in the pastebin please
<strav> btw, as I've seen in some forums, this issue with alsa seems to be pretty common and extended to other softwares as well in ubuntu...
<sethk> xxvii, maybe the name of the windows driver might be a clue.  (Like maybe it is something like hp1000   :)    )
<kinetic> sethk how would i do this (n00bie here)
<moo> ya its REALLY strange, specially since apt works otherwise....gimme a sec ill paste it
<sethk> kinetic, there is a file, /etc/sudoers
<doub> dawnfading, just run the program, it'll go into memory
<Amaranth> moo: You have a weird sources.list
<jfletcher> hey, anyone installed apache2 on ubuntu?
<xxvii> sethk: alright, thanks again.. i'll see what i can find
<GregAsche> can someone help me set up samba so I can share my printer?
<dawnfading> doub, so if you run it repeatedly it should be faster the second time?
<sethk> kinetic, you edit it with visudo
<foxgamer> Ah. Thank you Amaranth. Well, it has been suggested (through a problem I'm having) from xfce chatroom that there could be a problem with 'xfce'. I downloaded it today, and I am having problems running most of the programs.
<moo> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4865
<moo> there is my sources.list
<simon__> gregaasche is printer on xp machine or ubuntu box?
<Amaranth> foxgamer: That would be a problem withe the programs themselves (or an installation error), not an archive error.
<SoulPropagation> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<SoulPropagation> what's the package for that
<doub> dawnfading, it should, but that's not mandatory. that's because all libraries are already relocated and linked. you can also install prelink, which can take care of doing this in advance
<lightbright> hello
<ompaul> moo, let us start at the beginning, if this does not fix it then I will alter that file and it will work
<Amaranth> SoulPropagation: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moo> mmkay
<Amaranth> SoulPropagation: make sure dri is selected in the list
<ompaul> moo, sudo apt-get update
<SoulPropagation> Amaranth: gotcha
<ompaul> moo, sudo apt-get upgrade
<lightbright> how can I empty my trash can when it keeps saying I dont have permission to empy it?
<moo> already did
* moo tries upgrade
<vbgunz> lightbright: Chances are you have something in there that might belong to root
<[A] ndy80> sethk: my LD.... contains: /usr/include/qt3/ but when I run ./configure it still cannot find them :(
<lightbright> i get mnessage that says I dont have permission to delete files from trash can!  any help?
<racookier> GregAsche, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP?highlight=%28printer%29... you will find how to show the printer, but obtain a print, i waiting for
<Amaranth> lightbright: you put some files in there you don't have permission to delete, run sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<dawnfading> doub . okay, i guess
<foxgamer> Ah, okaly. Thanks anyway Amaranth :)
<lightbright> vbgunz: so whats the solution please?
<lightbright> Amaranth: ah ok
<lightbright> Amaranth: I type: run sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*  ?
<SoulPropagation> looks like dri's on, Amaranth
<simon__> nice one racookier for gregashe
<Amaranth> lightbright: permissions are weird, you can move things but not delete them :P
<sethk> [A] ndy80, I believe that you need LD_LIBRARY_PATH with qt even though you've set up the dynamic loader config.
<lightbright> Amaranth: yeah :)  so all I ever need to type in that case is "run sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*" ?
<vbgunz> The only thing I know how to do is to hit ALT+F2 and login with "gksudo nautilus"... Then browse to your home directory with nautilus and find your .Trash directory and delete everything inside...
<Amaranth> lightbright: no, you open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and type `sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*` (no quotes)
<[A] ndy80> sethk: I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH, what do I have to set now?
<vbgunz> Amaranth: yeah... you see why command line is better ;)
<moo> its grabbin kernel source it'll be a sec
<kinetic> sethk how do i open etc/sudoers with visudo?
<lightbright> Amaranth: cool :)  so I type sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*  in terminal, thanks :)
<vbgunz> I only had the problem once a long time ago and that solved it for me...
<simon__> GregAsche or try this:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92730&highlight=share+printer+windows
<Phazeman> hi all. can someone please tell me how do i see what apps are currently installed ? something like urpmq or qpkg
<sethk> kinetic, if you are root, you just run visudo
<Phazeman> sethk: cli
<sethk> kinetic, if you are you, you run su visudo
<eedge> I just smacked in a win2k disk as secondary on this ubuntu box, how do I configure grub to pick it up? is there a grub config util?
<ubuntu> does anyone know what good is totem media player for?
<ubuntu> i can't play any media files with it
<lightbright> Amaranth: when I typed sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*  it didnt ask for a password, how come>
<sethk> eedge, has nothing to do with grub
<holycow> i didn't know "SMACKING" was allowed around here
<holycow> who let the liberals in?
<holycow> :)
<Phazeman> trappist: here ?
<Amaranth> lightbright: If you've run something from the Administration menu or used sudo recently it's cached
<COLT> Hello guys I have just installed KUBUNTU
<doub> dawnfading, install the prelink package and look at the fine manual, everything is explained there
<GregAsche> thanks simon__
<kinetic> sethk oh i have it open now what ;/?
<dawnfading> thanks doub
<ubuntu> i want to install kubunte
<SoulPropagation> lightbright: cuz it's your stuff (i.e. in /home/[you] ) so you don't need to sudo to mess with it
<trappist> Phazeman: hey
<simon__> how do i get rid of 'stuck' apps in my panel. they stil ther on re-boot even though i delete them
<COLT> How can I configure lan in kubuntu
<strav> ... I'm still looking for that seq_hw.c library... Does anyone know a prog from witch synaptic could download it as a dependency?
<doub> dawnfading, np
<diubidone> hey all how do i mount a pen drive?
<paul__> sethk, Some definite differences here. This one looks promising. < (II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none   on the 640 and   > (II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2    on the 1600
<trappist> strav: install apt-file, run apt-file update, and say apt-file search seq_hw.c
<moo> ompaul, I did apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, and i still get the same error attempting to apt-get install mozilla
<paul__> Anybody know what that means?
<Grock> does Gparted work with ubuntu?
<Amaranth> diubidone: plug it in and it should work
<selinium> Phazeman, All applications or a selected few?
<ompaul> moo, k gime a min
<sethk> paul__, it's definiely a probe difference.  Why, though, I can't say off hand
<simon__> please how do i get kde if i have gnome set up
<diubidone> no it doesn't
<lightbright> SoulPropagation: so why then did I get message about not having permission to empty trash can?
<diubidone> is there a way to make it work again like that?
<sethk> paul__, my bet is still on a kernel module.  do lsmod, see if any video related kernel modules are loaded.
<paul__> sethk, oh and this too, right below it      < (II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
<sethk> paul__, on the initial (640) one?
<Phazeman> selinium: i want to search through the installed packages list and grep for something
<Phazeman> hey there trappist
<trappist> Phazeman: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<SoulPropagation> lightbright: i don't know, that's strange
<paul__> sethk, yes. I'm going to google for VESA VBE DDC unless you know what it means
<selinium> Phazeman, what trappist said!
<strav> trappist:  nice shot bro.
<Phazeman> trappist: no dpkg here for some reason
<Amaranth> diubidone: not that i know of, it always just works for me
<lightbright> Amaranth: is this a Ubuntu bug when it kept saying not having permisssion to empty trash can seeing its located on my /home folder anyway?
<sethk> paul__, good idea.  I have a vague idea but google will have a better one.  :)
<SoulPropagation> trappist: don'tcha mean /e/grep?
<trappist> paul__: if you're on ubuntu, I promise you have dpkg
<lightbright> SoulPropagation: must be a bug
<trappist> SoulPropagation: not necessary
<Amaranth> lightbright: Just because it's in your home folder doesn't mean you own it.
<ubuntu> how do i find dpkg?
<ubuntu> wheres dpkg?
<selinium> trappist. Why ^ii and not ii?
<trappist> selinium: ^ means match the beginning of the line
<lightbright> Amaranth: I copied some stuff from my other system and then deleted it!  so I guess thats why It saud no permission
<kinetic> sethk ok i edited my file thx for all your help!!!!!
<Phazeman> lol it's odd :) i can't run dpkg with sudo :)
<selinium> trappist, Cheers!
<kinetic> sethk i got it tto open
<trappist> selinium: so it won't match if you have an uninstalled package called virii or something
<sethk> kinetic, good.  :)
<Phazeman> trappist: it will ask for password and won't accept mine
<selinium> Trappist, indeed, damn you type fast!
<trappist> Phazeman: dpkg -l should not ask for a password
<Phazeman> got it working
<Phazeman> thanks anyway
<lightbright> Amaranth: whats the command I can type in /home that will change all permissions of every file in /home and all the subdirectories please>?
<SoulPropagation> why does it say DRI is not enabled, when it is?
<selinium> trappist, dpkg is sudoers only
<trappist> lightbright: you don't want to do that
<Amaranth> lightbright: You don't want to mess with permissions like that.
<trappist> lightbright: some files in your home directory HAVE to have the permissions they have
<ompaul> moo http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4868 <<-- I just removed the us.archive and left you with archive it should work
<lightbright> trappist: like what?
<SoulPropagation> chmod -r 0755 $(ls ~)
<trappist> SoulPropagation: it's -R
<COLT> Can somebody help me
<trappist> lightbright: like the stuff in ~/.ssh
<SoulPropagation> i always mess that up
<sethk> trappist, well, some have to have those permissions if you want things to work correctly.  :)
<trappist> right
<axisys> hi all
<lightbright> trappist: what happens if that gets changed to username?
<Grock> what's a good graphical program to partition hard drives?
<SoulPropagation> Grock: qtparted
<dsas> probably not a good plan to let everyone access your private keys and things though :)
<trappist> lightbright: you want to change ownership, or permissions?  they're different.  feel free to chown -R lightbright /home/lightbright
<COLT> I have just installed KUBUNTU. But I can not configure LAN and access windows file system. Help me Please
<axisys> anyone knows of a app to use to serial connect to a linux box
<Grock> SoulPropogation: is that easy to setup?
<axisys> minicom seems not working for me
<lightbright> trappist: yes sorry thats what I meant!  owership only
<paul__> sethk, nothing terribly informative from google. VBE is VESA BIOS Extension, but nothing really useful on the error specifically.
<SoulPropagation> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<Grock> simple
<paul__> sethk, something's definitely not getting probed successfully on intial startup, though
<Grock> thanks
<lightbright> trappist: I copied stuff from my CD and need to change many folders ownership!  can I type this from /home:  sudo chown -R username:username ./*  ?
<moo> ompaul: I swapped out my sources.list, did apt-get update and tried again and im still getting the same error
<trappist> lightbright: yes
<sethk> paul__, did we do lsmod, and look for video related modules?
<lightbright> trappist: so its safe to change all owenership in /home?
<lightbright> trappist: ok thanks :)
<SoulPropagation> lightbright: yes.
<lightbright> brb
<trappist> lightbright: but just make it sudo chown -R username:username directoryname
<lexhider> turned on nautilus spatial, windows are opening on top of each other (and obscuring prev window) instead of next to each other, how do I fix???
<ompaul> moo, what is annoying me is that I have the that version installed here
<sethk> paul__, I said dri isn't doing it, but kernel modules is one thing that can be different at different points during the install.
<trappist> lightbright: else you'll miss hidden files and folders
<moo> heh
<sethk> paul__, that may not be a good direction to look, though; I would expect all kernel modules to be in place at that point
<lightbright> trappist: but there are many directories to be done!  is there an easier way than have to do 1 at a time?
<sethk> paul__, unless a relevant one get's loaded as a dependency.  But that's far fetched.
<ompaul> moo, is that a vanilla version?
<moo> what?
<ompaul> moo, is that a vanilla install?
<moo> i guess
<moo> ya
<moo> i installed it from a BB install cd
<mtupper> hey doodz, i am having a brutal day...  my story: 1 month of exp with ubuntu 5.1 on my laptop partitioned from its original C: and D: partitions with XP Pro...  today, from one day to the next, I cant boot in KDE nor Gnome, nor Failsafe Gnome... only Failsafe Terminal.
<trappist> lightbright: do it to the parent directory then.  -R is recursive.
<dirkvdbroek> Hello where can I find information on how to contribute a package to the multiverse rep?
<lightbright> SoulPropagation: what exactly will this command do?  sudo chown -R username:username ./*  ?
<lightbright> trappist: so whats the full command I type from parent direvtory?  sudo chown -R username:username ./* ?
<moo> chowns recursively all ur dot files
<GMachine_24> thanks to whomever pointed out 'qtparted'
<SoulPropagation> lightbright: wrong command. "sudo chown -R username /home/you" will make everything in your folder /yours/
<trappist> lightbright: sudo chown -R username:username parentdirectoryname
<moo> ~/.* would make more sense i think
<paul__> sethk, lsmod shows lots of modules but I don't know what I'm looking for. I could reboot again and compare an lsmod before and after c-a-b
<trappist> moo: you'll miss hidden files and folders if you do that
<Marlun> What apps do I need to rip from CDs to .ogg files?
<axisys> anyone can help with minicom
<lexhider> sound-juicer
<GMachine_24> Marlun: Juicer
<moo> hm
<moo> reallY?
<ompaul> moo have you got an issue with mozilla-firefox?
<trappist> Marlun: abcde or grip or sound-juicer
<stevio> Quick question. Can anybody tell me how I copy all the files from one directory in the terminal
<moo> im running firefox just fine
<dirkvdbroek> Hello, does anyone here know where I can contribute a package to ubuntu?
<lightbright> SoulPropagation:  ah ok!  So all I need to type is:  sudo chown -R username /home/light  and this will change all directories and contens to my username light?
<moo> but i wanted to switch to mozilla
<mtupper> my error reads: "The following installation problem was detected while trying to start KDE: No write access to: '/home/user/.ICEauthority'.  KDE is unable to start."  then it just kicks me back to the Ubuntu login splash screen...
<trappist> moo: the shell expands * to non-hidden files and directories
<moo> also i have the mozilla mail installed
<lexhider> cp -rv
<moo> trappist, ur right, I forgot all about that
<surfdue> is tehre any pacakges i can install to reconize my network card?
<paul__> sethk, rebooting again. be back in a bit
<ompaul> dirkvdbroek, join #ubuntu-motu start your conversation there
<ompaul> moo, okay fair enough
<Marlun> GMachine_24: Juicer, ok will check it out.
<SoulPropagation> lightbright: light, not username :P
<Marlun> trappist: will check those out too :)
<stevio> cp -rv, thanks
<mp3guy> how do i stop programs making .bak files?
<GMachine_24> Marlun: it's part of the basic installation package
<trappist> Marlun: abcde is a hella sweet console app
<trappist> mp3guy: depends on the program
<lightbright> SoulPropagation: is this right?  sudo chown -R light:light /home/light  ?
<surfdue> i have a gigafast card, it uses realtech chips
<trappist> lightbright: yes
<lightbright> trappist: yippe ;)
<lightbright> got it thanks
<moo> maybe having FF installed is tripping apt up when i try to install moz?
<GregAsche> can someone help me set up samba so I can share my printer?
<Marlun> trappist: hehe okey :P
<SoulPropagation> moo: prob'ly not
<Marlun> GMachine_24: I don't install the basic installation package.
<GMachine_24> Marlun: ahh, ok
<moo> hm i actually have a 'mozilla' executable but when i run it firefox comes up
<lightbright> trappist: and I type that command from /home/light ?
<trappist> lightbright: from wherever
<lightbright> trappist: or can I be anywhere?
<lightbright> trappist: ok :)
<lightbright> brb
<ubuntu> excuse the stupid question, but how does you become superuser under ubuntu?
<Simimi> su
<SoulPropagation> ubuntu: su or sudo
<Simimi> in the terminal
<ubuntu> and then what?
<Snellgrove> type the root password
<ubuntu> whats the root password?
<moo> sudo passwd root
<Snellgrove> it'll perform the root operation, and then log out back out
<Snellgrove> the root password is what you set as your user password :)
<ubuntu> whats the root password?
<Simimi> sudo is the same as su? So that is why all the help comands are prefixed with 'sido'...I get it!
<moo> no its not
<SoulPropagation> Snellgrove: no it's not
<Snellgrove> oh :(
<moo> sudo uses ur user password
<Snellgrove> the first user created = super user powers usually in Ubuntu?
<Snellgrove> when using sudo.. I thought
<SoulPropagation> Simimi: su logs in as superuser. sudo does somethiong as the superuser
<Simimi> oooh
<Simimi> thank you
<sethk> Simimi, sudo is execute one command as root, if you have the rights to do so
<moo> your user is not a superuser but is a sudo user..the way i understand ti
<ubuntu> when i type su it asks for password
<ubuntu> i dont know the password
<Simimi> Ubuntu is my first linux...I am enjoying it very much
<sethk> Simimi, su says "set user to be root"
<moo> you need to run sudo passwd root first
<Simimi> ok! I had that problem ubuntu
<Snellgrove> I thought the root account was disabled in ubuntu
<sethk> ubuntu, you probably have to set it, with sudo passwd
<Snellgrove> you had to use sudo ?
<mdiep> to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu, do I just change /etc/apt/sources.list to say "breezy" instead of "hoary" and then run `apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<sethk> Snellgrove, not disabled
<Simimi> ok go under I think it is system, and find the users and groups,..tick show all, and find the one labeled 'root' then manually set a new passsword
<Seveas> mdiep, run apt-get update before running apt-get dist-upgrade
<emile> use sudo -i for 'root shell'
<GMachine_24> ubuntu: you have to set up the password after your initial install
<Simimi> ....you can't apt-get update to upgrade the os?
<Simimi> err.. I mean apt-get upgrade?
<moo> apt-get update just updates apt
<moo> upgrade doesnt get everything
<surfdue> anyone?
<Simimi> surfdude: Hmm?
<Simimi> wow.. no wonder I seem to get no upgrades...Linux is very confusing
<GMachine_24> surf: anyone what. i missed something.
<pingus> tollinux?
<paul__> sethk, well, no luck with the reboot. lsmod output is identical before and after the c-a-b, there might be a difference before the intial X startup at 640, but I don't know how to capture that
<Simimi> odd question.. I have my system setting to 'Thai', can I config my terminal to understand my thai commands?
<sethk> paul__, you would have to find the appropriate place in the startup scripts, and do something like   lsmod > filename, so you can look at the file later
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  ping
<sethk> paul__, but if there aren't any video related modules loaded, then it would be a waste of time
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, ICMP HOST UNREACHABLE - CC meeting in progress
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  oh, ok.  Heh.
<GregAsche> can someone help me set up samba so I can share my printer?
* bluefoxicy guesses he'll have to wait.
<paul__> sethk, I see vesafb, vga16fb, and vgastate
<surfdue> my card is noticed in lspci, but how do I configure it? is there an application in gnome?
<sethk> paul__, you might check /var/log/messages, see if one or more of those write a message to the log on startup
<surfdue> its a pcmcia card
<sethk> paul__, you might be able to see it being inserted after the probe.  Or you might not, but it never hurts to look.
<Simimi> I did not think so...hmm
<hardeep_> hey, i just installed ubuntu, and i have it dual booted with xphome, and now once i go into xp, all my drivers are missing, and i can't get on the internet. can anybody help me?
<sethk> paul__, have you tried the apt-get command that reconfigures X?
<sethk> paul__, it's a shot in the dark but it's a shot in the dark that might just work
<sethk> paul__, back up your /etc/xorg.conf file first, both as a precaution and so we can see if anything changed
<xet7> How do I create PDF printer in Ubuntu?
<jcole> does "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12" include the right ubuntu kernel source??
<paul__> sethk, grep for the module name you mean? I don't see anything informative
<diubidone> help! My usb pen drive won't mount
<jcole> tar jxvf /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2; cd linux-source-2.6.12/
<jcole> cp /boot/config-2.6.12-9-386 .config
<bluefoxicy> eh screw it, I'll e-mail canonical
<jcole> sudo make-kpkg kernel_image
<jcole> dpkg -i ../kernel-image-2.6.12_10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<jcole> ^^^ i can't boot that kernel because it doesn't include raid support...
<diubidone> is it possible to force mount of pendrive?
<paul__> sethk, I haven't tried reconfiguring, but I'll give it a shot. What's the command?
<Simimi> I feel like such a novice in here...I've been using linux for...3 days...wow
<sethk> paul__, the probe getting different results is the only real clue we have, and that does point at a kernel thing
<SoulPropagation> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". < i have DRI enabled; why is this still happening?
<sethk> paul__, I can never remember that one, but it was just here recently
<jcole> what am i doing wrong?
<Simimi> Is it normal for the upgrades to be so BIG? 63Mb?
<moo> ok
<sethk> SoulPropagation, that's the X windows dri module, not the kernel dri module
* moo gives up his mozilla problems
<moo> how about flash
<racookier> ok, again... i print from ubuntu to windows printers ok (no problem) but.. printing from windows "how the hell?"
<moo> has anyone ever gotten flash working?
<moo> specifically sound
<sethk> somebody give us the apt-get that reconfigures x-ort?
<sethk> xorg?
<Simimi> tes
<SoulPropagation> sethk: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Simimi> moo:" with mozilla? Yes
<moo> sigh
<sethk> SoulPropagation, thanks much.  paul__ you see it?
<moo> any way to fix it in firefox?
<lightbright> SoulPropagation: I have a Canon printer and it is 1 year old but doesnt appear in the printer list!  how can I get it to work
<moo> since mozilla cant install
<moo> maybe i can get a .deb from mozilla.org...
<bur[n] er> fix what in firefox?
<Simimi> moo: Ooh..doesn't mozilla come with ubuntu?
<hardeep_> hey, i just installed ubuntu, and i have it dual booted with xphome, and now once i go into xp, all my drivers are missing, and i can't get on the internet. can anybody help me?
<Phazeman> trappist: show off your screeny ;-)
<moo> flash sound
<bur[n] er> mozilla does come with ubuntu
<blue-frog> lightbright, was it plugged and running at boot time?
<moo> Simimi, not with mine, and it wont apt-get
<bur[n] er> moo: read the wiki about ln -s to get flash working
<bur[n] er> !tell moo about flash
<benkong2> where do I put a cron job to ensure it gets run? Got the ddclient sample and I want it to run twice a month.
<moo> can you be more specific? or do i need to search 'ln -s' in the wiki
<moo> surely there is more than one mention of symbolic links
<lightbright> blue-frog: no it was off.  but it doesnt even appear in the printing list for me to chose
<SoulPropagation> lightbright: System menu --> Admin --> Printers
<paul__> sethk, yes, trying it now
<moo> bur[n] er, i HAVE flash im trying to get sound to work
<lightbright> SoulPropagation: yes but my printer doesnt appear in the list
<bur[n] er> moo: did you read that page?
<blue-frog> lightbright, try to reboot with printer on and plugged
<lightbright> blue-frog: you mean if printer is on during bootime, Ubuntu will pick it up?
<bur[n] er> moo: look for "flash issues" :P
<Welshwonder> Heres a question for you, why can't i access my harddrive in ubuntu?
<jcole> is the ubuntu source kernel named something else?
<paul__> sethk, oh, should I get out of X to do this? it's a console app that says it's going to probe the video hardware
<moo> ok
<SoulPropagation> lightbright: *shrugs* i don't know much about printers
<moo> oh
<blue-frog> lightbright, nuch better than hotplug certainly
<sethk> paul__, it's definitely better, yes.  :)
<moo> bur[n] er, : i tried that yesterday
<lightbright> blue-frog: ok will try!  and if it doesnt pick it up and it doesnt appear in list, what can I do?
<Simimi> I do not think my Ubuntu has any sound, it will not play any form of music or media file, and my flash on mozilla has no sound either, now that you mention it Moo....hmm
<moo> didnt work
<sethk> paul__, you know how to get into console mode?
<crafteh> how do I check how fast my cpu is currently running?
<paul__> sethk, no
<lightbright> Welshwonder: is it mounted?
<moo> here's what i want, sound in flash or a working mozilla
<paul__> sethk, unless you mean runlevel 1
<Welshwonder> How do you mean by mounted?
<sethk> paul__, do control-alt-f1 to get to a console, log in as root, and go to runlevel 3   (init 3)
<blue-frog> jcole, linux-header
<bur[n] er> moo: both tips?
<lightbright> Welshwonder: man mount
<Welshwonder> It just says I don't have access
<jcole> deb http://{serv}/Ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<jcole> deb-src http://{serv}/Ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<sethk> paul__, 3, not 1
<moo> yup
<paul__> sethk, ok, 3. Told you I was a bit rusty
<sethk> paul__, normally it wouldn't matter but in this case I believe 3 is better
<lightbright> Welshwonder: you have to mount it first
<lightbright> blue-frog: ?
<sethk> paul__, because 3 is basically "all the way up but not running graphics"
<lightbright> Welshwonder: is it hdb?
<crafteh> how do I check how fast my cpu is currently running?
<Agrajag> crafteh: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<crafteh> thanks
<Welshwonder> HDA
<Simimi> Does anyone know why that is? MY ubuntu will not play any form of media or music file, and I also do not seem to have sound in firefox, though I have flash?
<paul__> sethk, damn, how do I abort out of this dpkg-reconfigure?
<paul__> there's no exit or quit options
<technomanc1> anybody want to suggest a simple desktop RSS reader?
<lightbright> Welshwonder: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<sethk> paul__, probably control-c
<bluefoxicy> argh.
<SoulPropagation> paul__: close the terminal window
<moo> so yeah
<blue-frog> lightbright, reboot and then it will be time for questions if the printer's still not there
<crafteh> if I have a centrino (pentium m) how do I control how it speedsteps? It seems to be stuck on the slowest mhz?
<moo> i take it flash just doesnt work with sound under ubuntu?
<paul__> SoulPropagation, thanks
<jcole> blue-frog: you mean "sudo make-kpkg kernel_image kernel_headers" ?
<lightbright> blue-frog: ok will reboot later and let you know, thanks
<lanjelot> hi. Is there someone who can help me find out what package to install to get write(3) man-pages? please
<moo> i mean, im sitting here listening to an mp3 i dont think my soundcard is broke
<_jason> moo, it does
<SoulPropagation> sethk: the xorg reconfigurator doesn't do ^C
<paul__> sethk, ok, going to lose IRC again when I go to console
<blue-frog> jcole, synaptic search for linux-header
<lightbright> Welshwonder: work ok?
<paul__> back in a bit
<Simimi> I have same problem as Moo, but my ubuntu will not play any form of music or media
<sethk> SoulPropagation, depends on whether you start it from a terminal.  If you do, then you can control-c it
<SoulPropagation> sethk: i don't think so
<strav> about my question for pure data, I found the solution... that is to initialize snd_seq with modprobe.
<Welshwonder> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/hda1
<jeld> Interesting, apt just attempted to remove ubuntu-desktop from my dapper box. Anyone can share some wisdom on this?
<jcole> blue-frog: why?
<sethk> SoulPropagation, try it.  I just did
<technomanc1> bah: media is overrated
<sethk> SoulPropagation, you are probably confused about what I mean.  Not the _window_, the terminal it is run from
<Welshwonder> lightbright: mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/hda1
<jcole> blue-frog: i've got them installed already
<blue-frog> jcole, u wanr the kernel source to be installed so u can compile some stuff, no?
<SoulPropagation> sethk: oooh, you mean bash -c dpkg-rec.....
<strav> strange that the answer is so simple while soo many people have problems with it...
<blue-frog> jcole, ah ok
<edgar> is linux-wlan-ng included with the core disc installation?
<_jason> moo, in hoary I had to ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 to get it to work, but there was no need in breezy.  You can give it a try
<jcole> blue-frog: some suff?
<Simimi> but I want to play *.dat files...
<sethk> SoulPropagation, yes, or just doing it at the command line after doing an su in a terminal
<jcole> blue-frog: the kernel
<moo> hm actually its not ubuntus fault
<moo> it was coming out of my other sound card
* moo sheepish
<blue-frog> jcole, want to compile kernel, sry then can't help
<moo> question is, why? since i have everything set NOT to use that card
<moo> i thought sound preferences in gnome determined that..
<Simimi> I have been using Linux for 3 days now, and I have found EVERYTHING is my fault, not the Ubuntu's fualt...
<moo> hah :p
<crafteh> if I have a centrino (pentium m) how do I control how it speedsteps? It seems to be stuck on the slowest mhz?
<jcole> ah, i figured it out!
<Simimi> moo: it is true! Everything is all me, being stupid, not the OS
<Grock> is there a way to install files using the web instead of apt-get install but end up with the same file?
<edgar> is linux-wlan-ng installed with the core disc?
<dmoyne> hello ! ; has anybody installed DOS with QEmu ?
<zapada> hello, what's a 'grub geom error'?
<LjL> Grock: what do you mean "using the web"?
<zapada> i get it when i try to boot off my usb stick that i got ubuntu to install grub on
<moo> thats the difference between windows and linux, windows protects you from your stupidity, linux just silently sits there and lets you fuck it all up
<gnomefreak> can you run linux or unix games on say windows?
<_jason> Grock, there is a way, but apt-get is a lot easier and better
<Grock> firefox for example
<bur[n] er> Grock: put a .sh file on a website that opens a terminal and runs the apt-get install commands :)
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: via qemu... yes
<paul__> sethk, hmm, init 3 (and also telinit 3) seem to have left X running
<Simimi> moo: yes....it is so true...Linux is a very mean and hard OS..but I want to lrean, really.. it is the only OS that has actual thai system support on it...
<robotgeek> moo: nope, you are wrong about linux letting you mess up. enable rm -i, mv -i, cp -i in your .bashrc
<gnomefreak> ty bur[n] er
<Grock> well for the case where i don't want to apt-get update but I just want one program?
<sethk> paul__, really?  I've never seen that.  Then do init 1
<moo> robotgeek: lol, those three commands are not the only ways to make a mistake
<gnomefreak> moo: ubuntu protects you from your own stupity ex. typos or not thinking and typing something
<sethk> paul__, there is nothing magic about the init levels, but it would be very strange for ubuntu to not do the same thing as all the others
<Simimi> moo: Linux==== SCARY
<dmoyne>  gnomefreak: I have dowloaded a DOS image : how do I proceed ?
<robotgeek> moo: most of it, tho
<_jason> Grock, i'm not sure I understand what you mean
<Grock> i've seen it for debian
<bur[n] er> moo: conversely... windows doesn't let you do anything and restricts you while linux leaves you in control
<moo> heh well ive botched several linux installs over the years and cp and rm never had anything to do with it
<bur[n] er> moo: you could always make an alias for rm to mv files to your ~/.Trash
<gnomefreak> dmoyne, i hate DOS hence the reason i use linux
<LjL> Grock: if you want one program, you "apt-get install <program>" (or "aptitude install <program>", which i would say is better) -- i don't understand you either
<Grock> online access for the tarballs that I could manually compile the same sources that apt-get would grab.
<bur[n] er> Grock: you can get any source and compile it all day if you want... ubuntu doesn't stop you from doing that
<Grock> for a live session
<Simimi> ok I was trying to install something and it says...I need a GLIB.. so I did a google for GLIB but I do not understand wjhat it -is-, can eannyone explain it to me?
<diubidone> please help i need to mount a pen drive it's urgent
<LjL> Grock: if you actually want to *compile* the stuff, just "apt-get source <program>" and you'll have the sources in your current directory
<moo> apt-get source will give you sources i think
<dmoyne>  gnomefreak : I need DOS to run a DOS application
<diubidone> my pen wont' mount
<gnomefreak> Grock,  you get more programs (things) sometimes when you compile the source code
<bur[n] er> diubidone: using gnome?
<racookier> nobody knows ?
<diubidone> sorry newbie what u mean?
<Grock> burner but there is a source specific to ubuntu somewhere that apt-get grabs, all i'm asking is if I can use firefox to download the source instead of apt-get.
<bur[n] er> Grock: yes
<moo> yeah its in sources.list
<dmoyne>  bur[n] er : have installed DOS with QEmu ?
<moo> pretty shure you can browse to those sources
<_jason> ubotu, tell grock about checkinstall
<bur[n] er> dmoyne: hell no ;)
<gnomefreak> dmoyne, i would ask the room not me i dont use a DOS  and dont care to the reason i asked about linux games on windows is cause  a freind wants some games
<diubidone> help i need to mount a pen drive
<Simimi> well thank you for everything all! Bye bye!
<Simimi> Eek! Ok one more question
<rawrr> hey, i just installed ubuntu, and i have it dual booted with xphome, and now once i go into xp, all my drivers are missing, and i can't get on the internet. can anybody help me?
<lanjelot> hi. Do you a way to list the history who the last installed packages ?
<bur[n] er> dmoyne: why would i make a cadillac work like an old model a
<LjL> Grock: yes, you can. but what does this have to do with compiling from source? anyway, of course you can use firefox, just look at the repository's URL, and give it to Firefox
<blue-frog> gnomefreak, your friend installs linux and he will have plenty of games
<Simimi> Other than Gaim, are there any other messengers for Ubuntu that let me use all the messenger apps? OR, is there a way to have gaim support microphone?
<moo> kopete
<moo> but it sucks
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: seen the open cd?
<dmoyne> guys, thanks
<diubidone> help i need to mount a pen drive
<diubidone> help i need to mount a pen drive
<Simimi> so there is no mic for Gaim?
<bur[n] er> diubidone: quit spamming
<gnomefreak> blue-frog,  if she had any idea of computers i wouold say for her to go for it but she barley knows how to turn it on and i dont mean that in exagration
<blue-frog> rawrr, u should try #windows for windows problem, if your drivers are missing it's not a linux fault
<technomanc1> Simimi: Gaim 2.0 is supposed to have support for SIP
<technomanc1> i think
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er, open cd?
<thewayofzen> diubidone,  im pretty sure everyone heard u the first time,
<blue-frog> gnomefreak, so windows or linux won't be a difference to her..
<Simimi> technomanc1: What is SiP? and... how do I know if I have Gaim 2.0? I do apt-get update and upgrade 2 times a day...so I would assume it is there
<Amaranth> diubidone: sudo mkdir /media/pendrive && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/pendrive -t vfat
<moo> SiP is voip i believe
<gnomefreak> lol blue-frog good point but i dont want to be there teaching her or fixing it for her everyday
<robotgeek> Simimi: gaim 2 is not in the repos
<sethk> gnomefreak, I bet she spells better than you do.
<Simimi> moo: Ohh.. ok I know what that is..ok thanks!
<Simimi> robotgeek: I thought everything was in the repository...
<technomanc1> gaim 2 is still cvs.... probably a good ways off.
<robotgeek> Simimi: no, gaim 2.0 is *very* unstable
<topyli> is gnome-bluetooth really the best set of bluetooth utilities for gnome? i'd like a drag & drool interface better. i guess gnome has spoiled me :)
<Simimi> Oooooooooooooooooohhh ok
<paul__> sethk, good call, it worked
<blue-frog> gnomefreak, fixing? linux? I guess you are already fixing her windows everyday so give you abreak and install her ubuntu
<gnomefreak> sethk, i dont know prolly
<paul__> sethk, I did it in runlevel 1, though
<Simimi> ok thats all, thank you all so much, bye bye... unless there really -is- a wauy to make the terminal understand thai commands?
<Grock> LjL excactly what i'm after the web address of the repository
<gnomefreak> blue-frog,  no her husband fixes windows
<sethk> paul__, well, at least it worked.  :)
<iamkirk> anyone mind giving me a hand ?
<paul__> sethk, X was still running when I switched to runlevel 3
<SoulPropagation> Simimi: course there is!
<gnomefreak> ty bur[n] er  im looking at it now
<paul__> sethk, I just rebooted and it came up 1600x1200. Thanks
<Grock> LjL I cant find it anywhere
<Simimi> CoulPropagation REALLY?????
<sethk> iamkirk, sometimes it's noisy, you have to ask twice.  I know, you get yelled at sometimes for asking twice also ... :)
<diubidone> Amaranth:what's &&?
<sethk> paul__, np
<LjL> Grock: look in /etc/apt/sources.list - and then, for the exact subdirectory of a single package, "apt-cache show <package>" will show you
<iamkirk> which linux kernel do i install
<Amaranth> diubidone: it means "run this other command after the first one finishes"
<Grock> could you paste it for me
<Simimi> SoulPropagation: I have the thai keyboard and system settings ernabled, but the terminal des not understand the Thai commands....
<iamkirk> i have no idea what the difference is between them i am a linux newb
<Grock> my /etc/apt/sources.list is hosed
<sethk> iamkirk, almost always, the default kernel is fine
<SoulPropagation> do thai characters show up in the terminal
<auxtony78> lut!!
<LjL> !tell Grock about sources
<sethk> iamkirk, try it.  if not, you can always try another.  unless you have unusual hardware, though, you won't have to worry about it
<blue-frog> iamkirk, are u installing the expert way?
<Simimi> iamkirk I hate being a linux newb....I feel your pain
<iamkirk> linux 386 .... linux image 386..... linux image 2.6.12-9-386 ?
<Lars_G> !java
<Simimi> SoulPropagation: yes and no
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Lars_G> ~java
<diubidone> it says mount point doesn't exist
<Lars_G> ?java
<^Norris^> wenas
<robotgeek> Lars_G: what are you trying to do?
<Lars_G> robotgeek: I already did.
<blue-frog> diubidone, create the mount point then
<robotgeek> Lars_G: hmm, kk
<kzin> anyone familiar with post-feb-2005 ibooks? bluetooth not working for me. also resume from sleep panics the kernel in usbcore
<SoulPropagation> Simimi: do the characters show up when you type em
<diubidone> how?
<Amaranth> diubidone: sudo mkdir /media/pendrive && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/pendrive -t vfat
<Simimi> SoulPropagation: sometimes they will, but they are often not clearly legible, or are mistaken on the keyboard bindings...and a comand such as  'ls' does not transfer to 'lor sor'
<Amaranth> diubidone: Run that _exact_ command.
<^Norris^> i hav a problem
<Simimi> SoulPropagation: on tty1 no, but on the terminal in the Gui yes
<iamkirk> linux 386 .... linux image 386..... linux image 2.6.12-9-386 ? very confused
<diubidone> same
<^Norris^> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5,
<^Norris^>        missing codepage or other error
<topyli> iamkirk: so, do you know what kind of machine you have? an intel processor? an amd processor?
<iamkirk> anyone have an educated preference
<iamkirk> intel
<Amaranth> ^Norris^: your /home died?
<iamkirk> centrino laptop
<Yannux> someone know how to use epiphany sidebar ?
<crimsun> iamkirk: use linux-686
<iamkirk> 1.6 ghz ati video
<^Norris^> um
<^Norris^> ????
<SoulPropagation> well ok, we can enable it for the xterms
<iamkirk> 686!?!?!
<Grock> again I have to ask how to access the ubuntu repository search it and download with firefox new applications
<^Norris^> Amaranth,because
<topyli> iamkirk: if it's a modern machine, use the 686 kernel
<Red-Sox> how do you make ksmoothdock always on top?
<Amaranth> ^Norris^: what is /dev/hda5?
<iamkirk> its not in the list
<crimsun> iamkirk: yes, a centrino is an i686 family chip
<u-sun> hey, what is the offlist chat again?
<SoulPropagation> Simimi: do gedit ~/.bashrc
<Simimi> SoulPropagation maybe I just do not know the Thai commands...I mean the Thai works fine, just the commands is the problem
<^Norris^> the partition linux /
<SoulPropagation> and go down to the bottom
<crimsun> iamkirk: linux-686 and linux-image-686 are both metapackages
<Amaranth> crimsun: centrino is a platform, the cpu is pentium m
<diubidone> if i go to my computer directory i see the usb pen drive but its like i have no permissions
<iamkirk> wow
<crimsun> Amaranth: yes, I know
<SoulPropagation> type in alias [lor character] [sor character] ='ls'
<iamkirk> im never leaving this room
<SoulPropagation> there are no thai commands
<iamkirk> i think i know things and then get wtfpwnt
<topyli> iamkirk: sure it is. in a terminal window, do this: "apt-cache search linux-image | grep 686"
<diubidone> it says impossible to do pmount when i click on the icon
<^Norris^> please, which
<^Norris^> ??
<^Norris^> Amaranth
<iamkirk> wow , im in love with linux
<Grock> so when apt-get install doesn't work can i use firefox to get stuff from the repositories?
<iamkirk> and you guys
<SoulPropagation> then save it and pop open a terminal and try typing [lor character] [sor character] 
<Amaranth> ^Norris^: what is /dev/hda5?
<iamkirk> much <3
<Simimi> I also love linux, but it is very hard to learn, it is very daunting at times
<pitti> diubidone: it seems you are not in the 'plugdev' group
<blue-frog> iamkirk, if ubuntu is already installed on your laptop, leave it as it is it will be fine..
<Angelfish> hey all, im having some toruble installing a new window decoration, its the first thing ive had to compile, and im getting this error when doing ./configure.  configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Angelfish> See `config.log' for more details any ideas on how to fix this?
<diubidone> how do i fix that?
<Simimi> so much special language, as if English wasn't hard enough *grumble*
<pitti> diubidone: add yourself to it (in the 'users and groups' tool), then restart your session
<LjL> Grock: yes, and then you can install it using "dpkg -i <filename.deb>". i don't quite see why you *should* do this, but anyway
<robotgeek> Angelfish: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pitti> diubidone: the command line way: sudo adduser yourloginname plugdev
<Simimi> well, thank you all SO MUCH!
<^Norris^> /dev/hda5 is linux ext3, the dirctory /
<Simimi> Bye Bye!
<SoulPropagation> Simimi: does it work?
<LjL> Grock: keep in mind, though, that many packages have dependencies, i.e. they need other packages to work -- so, often, downloading just *the* package you want is not enough!
<Amaranth> ^Norris^: ok, so you're going to need a live cd
<pitti> diubidone: or tick 'Use removable devices' option in the users admin tool
<maestro> where i can find a sources.list to 5.04?
<Amaranth> ^Norris^: you're going to have to boot from the live cd and run fsck /dev/hda5
<^Norris^> ok
<diubidone> ok ill try that thank god for u guys!!!
<^Norris^> yes
<Angelfish> robotgeek, thanks
<^Norris^> but not tun
<^Norris^> not run
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell maestro about sources
<^Norris^> look
<Amaranth> ^Norris^: You mean you tried that and it didn't work?
<Grock> thanks for the responce but I'm looking for the URL for the ubuntu web repository.
<^Norris^> root@ubuntu:/var/log# fsck /dev/hda5
<^Norris^> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<^Norris^> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<^Norris^> No se puede encontrar el sper bloque del ext2, est intentando respaldar los bloques...
<^Norris^> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/hda5
<^Norris^> El sper bloque podra no ser leido o no describe un sistema de ficheros ext2 correcto.
<^Norris^> Si el dispositivo es vlido y en verdad contiene un sistema de ficheros ext2 (y no uno
<^Norris^> de intercambio, ufs o algo ms), entonces el sper bloque est corrompido
<^Norris^> y podra intentarse correr el e2fsck con un sper bloque alternativo:
<Amaranth> ack
<^Norris^>    e2fsck -b 8193 <dispositivo>
<LjL> ^Norris^: read the topic please
<Amaranth> ^Norris^: Please use pastebin to paste large ammounts of text.
<^Norris^> ??
<^Norris^> ok
<dirkvdbroek> how to make debian?
<Amaranth> ^Norris^: And I can't read spanish.
<gnomefreak_away> norris: type /topic
<MikeStyle> i tried compiling a program and when i got to make i got this error : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4871
<LjL> dirkvdbroek: ?
<gnomefreak_away> brb
<SoulPropagation> ^Norris^: try #ubuntu-es
<Amaranth> MikeStyle: The real error is higher up.
<topyli> dirkvdbroek: get 1000 of your best friends to work for your cause, and get the rest of the world to believe in it. easy
<^Norris^> ok
<MikeStyle> Amaranth, what do you mean?
<Amaranth> MikeStyle: You didn't paste enough, the actual error is a couple lines above what you pasted.
<^Norris^> SoulPropagation, no tiene niidea
<SoulPropagation> topyli: hahaha! nice
<LjL> MikeStyle: that the part you pasted doesn't mean a thing, without the lines that preceed it
<topyli> :)
<Angelfish> robotgeek, got another one for ya =D checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Amaranth> Angelfish: install the x-window-system-dev package
<robotgeek> Angelfish: what are you trying to compile?
<^Norris^> ok
<^Norris^> but, said
<^Norris^> you said that i have to do
<^Norris^> please
<LjL> Angelfish: aptitude install xlibs-dev
<Angelfish> robotgeek, just a window decoration
<surfdue> guys how do i get my card to work?
<SoulPropagation> ^Norris^: quieres hablar "idea" o "niidea"? porque no s "niidea"
<Angelfish> thanks guys
<MikeStyle> here you go guys: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4872
<maestro> and where can i find a sdk1.5 .deb?
<surfdue> pcmcia ?
<^Norris^> SoulPropagation, private please
<sunsun> hello
<sunsun> does anyone know how to split a screen ?
<surfdue> i have the card it lspci shows hte card
<surfdue> but i dont kno how to activate this?
<Amaranth> MikeStyle: ick, i don't debug C++, sorry
<sunsun> split a screen on the hoary version of ubuntu
<MikeStyle> ..
<orbx> Does anyone know how to print a list of mysql users added via the ubuntu terminal?
<Angelfish> Amaranth, LjL robotgeek thanks for your help.
<smo> sunsun: ^a then S  (case-sensitive)
<LjL> MikeStyle: install kdelibs4-dev
<sunsun> smc, what do you mean
<topyli> gnome-bluetooth seriously is not very friendly. is there no better GUI for file transfer over BT?
<smo> smo, I'm assuming you mean 'gnu screen' ?
<sunsun> smc, is this in terminal??
<smo> sunsun, I think I may be confused as to what screen you're splitting
<^Norris^> SoulPropagation, said me that i can do
<Angelfish> haha now it says i need to get QT support, anyone know what package that would be?
<maestro> /findtext $me
<gnomefreak_away> GUI screen?
<annaandlev> hi
<MikeStyle> LjL, it is installed already?
<gnomefreak_away> oops
<annaandlev> i have a lexmark x83 printer
<sunsun> smc, yes on gnome
<annaandlev> how do i set it up?
<sunsun> smc, i am on hoary ubuntu platform
<LjL> Angelfish: qt3-dev-tools, or (probably better) kdelibs4-dev
<maestro> and where can i find a .deb pack for javasdk?
<annaandlev> i have a lexmark x83 printer; how do i set it up?
<LjL> MikeStyle: try installing kdebase-dev, though that should be already installed too if kdelibs4-dev is
<_jason> annaandlev, your best resource is probably linuxprinting.org
<Angelfish> LjL, thanks =D, and any idea where libjpeg would be?
<smo> sunsun, disregard my answer entirely then .. I thought you meant a program called 'screen' (which splits quite nicely, but is unrelated to what you're trying to do)
<gnomefreak> !ubotu java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<flora> what version of postgresql comes with ubuntu?
<LjL> MikeStyle: also, try re-running ./configure
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<ubotu> I guess javadebs is at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<LjL> Angelfish: libjpeg62-dev
<MikeStyle> LjL, base wasnt installed 0_o
<LjL> !tell angelfish about auto-apt
<LjL> !tell angelfish about autodeb
<SoulPropagation> how do you use composite to give windows shadows?
<SoulPropagation> !composite
<ubotu> well, composite is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<LjL> MikeStyle: weird, it's supposed to be a dependency
<topyli> SoulPropagation: in the foreseeable future, you don't if you want to remain sane :)
<pitti> flora: hoary: 7.4, breezy: 7.4 and 8.0, dapper: 8.1
<MikeStyle> thanks alot LjL
<MikeStyle> it worked
<Angelfish> LjL, thanks =D
<LjL> np
<SoulPropagation> topyli: uh oh
<^Norris^> root@ubuntu:/var/log# fsck /dev/hda5
<^Norris^> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<^Norris^> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<^Norris^> No se puede encontrar el sper bloque del ext2, est intentando respaldar los bloques...
<^Norris^> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/hda5
<gnomefreak> LjL,  ./config is a compile command right?
<^Norris^> El sper bloque podra no ser leido o no describe un sistema de ficheros ext2 correcto.
<^Norris^> Si el dispositivo es vlido y en verdad contiene un sistema de ficheros ext2 (y no uno
<^Norris^> de intercambio, ufs o algo ms), entonces el sper bloque est corrompido
<^Norris^> y podra intentarse correr el e2fsck con un sper bloque alternativo:
<^Norris^>    e2fsck -b 8193 <dispositivo>
<topyli> SoulPropagation: i'm (only partly) kidding of course :)
<gnomefreak> ^Norris^,  dont paste in here
<^Norris^> gnomefreak, please help
<maestro> where can i find a .deb pack for javasdk?
<gnomefreak> ^Norris^,  dont paste in here use pastebin
<topyli> SoulPropagation: it is just very heavy and takes half of your machine's resources or so
<LjL> gnomefreak: "./configure" is a script used by programs that use GNU Autoconf, and you must run it before trying to compile -- it creates a Makefile with (hopefully) the right options and defines
<gnomefreak> !tell ^Norris^  about #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> ^Norris^, paste = paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<SoulPropagation> ^Norris^: no hablas outputo de terminalo en #ubuntu. use pastebin.com
<gnomefreak> ^Norris^, go to #ubuntu-es if you cant use englis
<gnomefreak> h
<Amaranth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> !es
<n0dl> what should i use to d/l torrents?
<orbx> I have recently installed mysql on ubuntu, and on mysqladmin in the terminal i can't do anything because i always get accessed denid, does anyone know what is wrong?
<SoulPropagation> n0dl: gnome-btdownload
<GMachine_24> so what is pastebin
<Amaranth> n0dl: ubuntu comes with something, just click on a torrent
<Amaranth> orbx: i believe it defaults to root user, no password
<n0dl> i know but i did a base install so i can run XFCE on a clean install
<maestro> have anyone package who install JAVA SDK?
<Angelfish> orbx, running myspladmin under sudo?
<gnomefreak> GMachine_24,  type /topic and click the pastebin link its where we paste info so it doesnt flood room
<orbx> Angelfish > no should i?
<GMachine_24> ok gnome ty
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell maestro  about javadebs
<gnomefreak> maestro,  go to the link ubotu sent you for java debs
<GMachine_24> if i do /topic and nothing happens i assume that means there is no pastebin for that topic?
<Angelfish> orbx, id assume so if your getting access denied errors, give it a whirl
<Amaranth> mysql doesn't work like that
<orbx> Angelfish > i just did, but its a mysql error
<gnomefreak> there is its http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Amaranth> orbx: the mysql user is root, the mysql password is nothing
<GMachine_24> oh
<GMachine_24> ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<Amaranth> orbx: be sure to change the password to something good and make a new non-root user
<orbx> Amaranth > thats what i have been using, what packages do i need to install to get it working properly? I think i have all of them.
<Amaranth> that should be it
<Amaranth> make sure the server is started and all that
<Ju> Hi all !
<Zukero> is there a package with the xmms headers ?
<LjL> Zukero: xmms-dev?
<Zukero> nope
<Amaranth> apt-get source xmms
<sethk> now for the acid test - ununtu on the fujutsu laptop with atheros drivers
<LjL> !info xmms-dev
<orbx> Amaranth > how do i check if the mysql-server is started, or how do i start it ?
<ubotu> xmms-dev: (XMMS development static library and header files), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<surfdue> can anyone help me please!
<Zukero> ok
<Zukero> gotta update my source.list
<gnomefreak> surfdue,  have you asked or stated the problem?
<surfdue> lspci shows my card, the kernal cant read it
<surfdue> i am trying to get it to work with ndiswrapper
<Amaranth> orbx: /etc/init.d/start mysql or something
<Amaranth> err
<surfdue> anything i can do to get this card to work?
<Angelfish> LjL, crystalclient.moc:130: error: 'KDecoration' has not been declared
<Amaranth> /etc/init.d/mysql start
<orbx> yea thats, same as apache
<orbx> thankyou
<Angelfish> LjL any idea on that one? that was a make error =/
<gnomefreak> surfdue, ummmm how about what kind of card? im assuming networking but still dont know what kind it is
<LjL> Angelfish: you should probably try make clean and re-configure...
<iamkirk> I have ubuntu and windows ... should i install grub to the MBR ?
<gnomefreak> iamkirk, yes
<LjL> Angelfish: can you give me a link to the sources?
<Amaranth> whoops, gotta go
<gnomefreak> hb Amaranth
<LjL> iamkirk: works for me
<brittany> hey guys, i need some help w/ my screen not working w/ ubuntu
<topyli> iamkirk: yes, do it that way. grub will boot windows too if you want to
<SoulPropagation> how do you restart X without zapping it?
<LjL> SoulPropagation: what do you mean zapping it?
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+backspace
<SoulPropagation> LjL: what gnomefreak said
<LjL> ok
<iamkirk> thanks
<iamkirk> amfg ubuntu is back bitches
<iamkirk> its a celebration :D
<brittany> when i tried the live cd my screen went blank w/ a message that it was out of signal
<brittany> range
<navarone> anyone know how to get gxmame to config properly for x-mame...cannot get it to recognize my roms
<orbx> Amaranth > i restarted the mysql server and i still get the same error, any other ideas?
<surfdue> gnomefreak, its gigafast  WF721-AEX
<surfdue> :)
<eliphas_> evening
<gnomefreak> SoulPropagation,  either that way or log out theres also a command for it but i cant remember it off hand
<brittany> anyone know?
<LjL> SoulPropagation: "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" (subsitute gdm with your display manager) is a cleaner way, with the cleanest way clearly being logging out from your desktop
<eliphas_> is it possible to make a wget on a directory ?
<gnomefreak> surfdue, :( sorry never heard of it
<LjL> eliphas_: yes, wget can mirror, read its man
<surfdue> uses realtek chips
<eliphas_> thanks
<surfdue> Chipset: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<sethk> got my fujutsu laptop install restarted with a vga= kernel parameter
<gnomefreak> surfdue,  your on a mac im guessing?
<sethk> surfdue, there is support for realtek gigabit in the kernel.  might need a kernel rebuild, though
<surfdue> no
<surfdue> im on pc
<brittany> anyone seen that problem before?
<surfdue> Chipset: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20) << mac address capable?
<brittany> alrighty... thanks guys.
<gnomefreak> brittany, im still waiting for a problem :(
<Cartesian1984> i need some help, i think i accidentally deleted some vital folders at /etc/rc5.d
<jigme> sambagirl could you please go to #ubuntu or #kubuntu and ask that i have the ban remooved please?
<jigme> jigme why did they ban you?
<jigme> sambagirl i have no idea?
<jigme> sambagirl i was asked to use the /cycle command in #konversation and then next thing i know i am banned.
<sethk> that was weird, since he's gone
<sethk> but he couldn't have been banned here, because he was here.  :)
<gnomefreak> more than likely it was for pasting?
<Cartesian1984> sorry, rc1.d
<gnomefreak> lol
<lorenzo> hi, need help with the mail() function , can anyone help ?
<LjL> Cartesian1984: can you boot into your system?
<Angelfish> LjL yea, sorry
<gnomefreak> anyone have any issue with new kernel? i wanna know what to look for when i reboot
<Angelfish> LjL, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13969
<lorenzo> running breezy, with apache, php5 and mysql. I installed a portal and on some of the pages (registration, feedback) there is a form with which users should be able to contact me.
#ubuntu 2006-11-20
<hipitihop> !NIS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NIS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<van|mugenglider-> do you know how to without a cd?
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, it seems to like u havent uninstall ur boot loader on ur hd
<jatt> sure, use eclipse as a compiler and emacs as editor
<hipitihop> !ypbind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ypbind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, i really dont
<petro> Im trying to install a compiler on ubuntu anybody have any ideas?
<sky123> philip: Id try an smbclient -L ip of the machine to see the shares first
<humi> mc__: what exactly is broken with eclipse?
<ironfroggy> im i chrooted into this box and the only source listed is the cdrom. why? is there sometihng i can run to get the "real" sources.list ?
<dabaR> petro: for what language?
<__mikem> !msg hipitihop
<petro> english
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg hipitihop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__mikem> !msg | hipitihop
<jatt> hehe
<ubotu> hipitihop: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<dabaR> petro: a compiler for what programming language?
<mc__> humi: it refuses to start :)
<__mikem> oops wrong one
<petro> something like gcc, cc
<sky123> philip: then something like this - smbclient \\\\some-machine\\some-share -U someuser
<__mikem> which one talks about investigating the bot in a pm
<dabaR> petro: install build-essential
<humi> mc__: saying what?
<petro> ok ill try and figure out how to do that
<sky123> philip: this should help out - http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/courses/build/net-admin/ch08s02.html
<mc__> humi: dunno exactly
<hipitihop> __mikem, Are you trying to pm me ?
<Pelo> petro,  you can find  the build essentials in synaptic
<mc__> humi: but it's an official bug,it is in launchpad
<jrib> !msgthebot | __mikem
<van|mugenglider-> k well thanks for trying, ill try and google a formating utility
<ubotu> __mikem: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<gnomefreak> mc__: that was never a bug in edgy on eclipse. the problems were not getting it to start it was more of a feature bugs
<__mikem> no
<gnomefreak> mc__: do you have a bug #?
<dabaR> petro: there are two ways to install programs, gui - System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager, or command line - sudo aptitude install <packageName>
<__mikem> i was trying to tell you not to throw random stuff into ubotu like you were
<humi> mc__: hmm.. had no problem on archlinux
<mc__> gnomefreak: feature bugs?
<petro> alright I copied all that stuff down, i'll give it a try
<hipitihop> __mikem, were you responding to my NIS question ?
<tuv> if i boot a 386 kernel i get high cpu load for some simple apps, while the generic kernel shows the message "ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x1" and stops there
<__mikem> No
<gnomefreak> mc__: a feature was the bug like a plugin or trying to do bleh. i have yet seena  bug on eclipse wont start. can you please give me a bug number so i can look at it?
<tuv> that's on a 1.87GHz centrino machine
<mc__> gnomefreak: ill try to find the bug again
<philip> sky123: i keeps telling me: smbclient \\\\some-machine\\some-share -U someuser
<philip> sky123: Not enough '\' characters in service *
<mc__> gnomefreak: #68053
<humi> 6.10 is using xorg 7.1 right?
<mc__> humi: yes
<gnomefreak> bug 68053
<humi> gee.. that's why it hangs on boot
<LjL> gnomefreak: doesn't work in this channel ;)
<sky123> philip: this is where is gets a little weird...drop or slash or two and see. many just a \\ will do it ?
<gnomefreak> LjL: i see that ty
<mc__> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/68053
<humi> 7.1 doens't like fglrx drivers
<tuv> why wouldn't the generic kernel boot a centrino laptop?
<philip> sky123: on the network page the pc i'm looking for flickers on and off but when ever its on an i try to connect it just gives me an error all the time
<gnomefreak> mc__: im looking at tit
<gnomefreak> s/tit/it
<hipitihop> Can someone please help me get my NIS server running ? ypbind seemd to fail with "[binding to YP server ....backgroundied] "
<philip> sky123: telling me the contents cant be found
<Pelo> tuv,  look in the system monitor  ( system > admin > system monitor) see which process is eating up your cpu and try reinstalling it
<mc__> gnomefreak: thx
<bz029> In Edgy can I specify a program to run in admin mode? Much like the package manager .. ?
<pianoboy3333> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303058
<sky123> philip: did the smbclient -L machineip yield anything?
<rbrunhuber> hello where do i report a bug in feisty?
<philip> sky123: its not that ubuntu cant connect to my windows pc, its that it cant keep a connection
<tonyyarusso> !bugs | rbrunhuber
<ubotu> rbrunhuber: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<tuv> Pelo, gkrellm is. reinstalling did not help
<humi> i wonder why ubuntu installer wouldn't switch to vesa instead if there's a problem
<gnomefreak> mc__: when its fixed and shouldnt be too much longer it will be in the edgy-proposed repos
<philip> sky123: tried, nothing, i think the servicename is incorrect
<sky123> philip: hmmm...that is weird.. i wonder if its a time out or something..
<tuv> Pelo, gkrellm using about 20% cpu.. totally unreasonable. i know something is wrong, but can't tell what is
<gnomefreak> add edgy-proposed repo and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone tried creating an encrypted partition from the installer?
<humi> and no text mode to fix xorg.conf :(
<tuv> i find it stranger that the generic kernel wouldn't boot at all
<philip> sky123: it apears on the windows pc ok
<mc__> gnomefreak: i think it is solved already
<sky123> philip:  smbclient -L 192.168.1.1 or whatever doesnt do anything?
<mc__> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/68380
<Pelo> tuv,  what does  that process handle, I doesn'T seem to be running on my comp
<rbrunhuber> ubotu: is there a "version" field there so i can explicitly set it to feisty?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is there a "version" field there so i can explicitly set it to feisty? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sky123> philip: when you type smbcli and hit tab does it autocomplete?
<philip> sky123: 192.168.1.1 is my router so i dout it
<sky123> or whatever ip the windows box is ...that is just an example
<gnomefreak> mc__: thats a different bug all together i am looking at it right now
<philip> sky123: smbcli: command not found
<sky123> philip: now we are actually getting somewhere one sec
<mc__> gnomefreak: but the 2nd post says "This is a fix for Bug #68053 - Eclipse will not start (Edgy)"
<dabaR> rbrunhuber: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs
<tuv> Pelo, it's a system monitors stack. see www.gkrellm.net
<gnomefreak> mc__: it does not say it is fixed it says it will be fixed
<hipitihop> I have been trying to get someone to assist with NIS for days but not many seem to know about it. Am I trying the wrong way to administer passwords on one server  on my home network. Is there an alternative and easier way then NIS ?
<philip> sky123: atlast
<Pelo> tuv,  yeah, I just looked it up,  no clue
<sky123> philip:  sudo apt-get install smbclient
<hamdinp> hello
<mc__> gnomefreak: alright
<gnomefreak> mc__: that means it will be fixed per bug 68053. add the edgy-proposed repo adn see if its been fixed
<hamdinp> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<hamdinp> See `config.log' for more details.
<LjL> !build-essential > hamdinp
<gnomefreak> hamdinp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hamdinp> thanks
<tuv> the generic kernel stops at: 'Begin: Waiting for root file system... ...' what does that mean?
<Pelo> tuv, did you compile it from source or did you install the pacakge available in synaptic ?
<philip> sky123: smbclient is already the newest version. HUH?
<mc__> gnomefreak: where is the edgy-proposed repo?
<rbrunhuber> tuv: do you use lvm?
<tuv> Pelo, it's a stock ubuntu kernel. i don't compile kernels
<tuv> rbrunhuber, no. sata disk
<Pelo> tuv,  I meant  gkrllm
<gnomefreak> mc__: there isnt one just laying around. you would have to add this to your list. ill post it in my next message
<philip> sky123: i think i pressed enter not tab, opps
<sky123> philip: id try to reinstall that.. via synaptic... and try again.. that smbclient is the key component for connecting to windows
<rbrunhuber> tuv: do you use feisty?
<tuv> Pelo, from synaptic
<Pelo> k
* Pelo buts out now 
<tuv> rbrunhuber, i don't know what's that, so i suppose 'no' is my answer
<sky123> philip: so its there?
<philip> sky123: its installed, i pressed enter not tab
<philip> yes
<Falstius> does anyone know how I could reprocess a video file to remove a very high pitched tone out of it?
<mc__> gnomefreak: im no newbie,i meant the adress of the repo(my english isnt good,sorry)
<sky123> philip: so try smbclient -L ipofwindowsbox
<gnomefreak> mc__: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed
<mc__> gnomefreak: thank you!
<gnomefreak> iirc that is it
<rbrunhuber> tuv: did which version of ubuntu did you install? dapper (6.06) oder edgy (6.10)?
* gnomefreak hasnt used a proposed repo in a long tim
<gnomefreak> e
<ironfroggy> why do i have no grub command in a freshly installed system? i managed to chroot in finally and i cant seem to do anything.
<ironfroggy> what package is it in, even? i see no grub package.
<LjL> !info grub
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<philip> sky123: params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: w#
<philip> params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: force group users
<philip> Error connecting to 192.168.1.125 (No route to host)
<philip> Connection to 192.168.1.125 failed
<LjL> !paste > philip
<philip> sorry
<ironfroggy> LjL: ok but where do i get it? what package do i need?
<sethk> ironfroggy, there is indeed a package named grub
<LjL> ironfroggy: grub.
<hipitihop> How can I tell if my YP server is running correctly ?
<sky123> philip: so the smbclient -L 192.168.1.? yeilds that message??
<LjL> ironfroggy: and the fact that you don't have it installed by default, or that you can't see it using apt-cache/apt-get, means nothing good IMHO
<philip> sky123: yes
<ironfroggy> LjL: "no installation candidate"
<LjL> ironfroggy: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tuv> rbrunhuber, edgy
<sky123> philip: whoah... yeah...id try to re-install the smbclient via synaptic and try again
<LjL> ironfroggy: how do you boot your system anyway, if you have no grub?
<mc__> gnomefreak: that gives me a syntax error
<philip> sky123: one second
<sky123> philip: That is where id start..
<mc__> gnomefreak: E: Malformed line 18 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<gnomefreak> mc__: it might be that with main restricted universe multiverse added to the end
<sky123> philip: OH!!! hey check the smbclient file again
<ironfroggy> i cant get to an X session from that box
<philip> sky123: where would that be?
<gnomefreak> LjL: you dont happen to have a proposed repo handy?
<LjL> i think you're wasting your time anyway mc__, i skimmed through the Packages.gz for -proposed and didn't notice eclipse
<sky123> philip: its bitching about a w# or something..where did that come from??
<LjL> gnomefreak, nope, but i just had a look at the Packages.gz for main
<sky123> philip: in /etc/samba/ smb.conf
<gnomefreak> LjL: ty
<mc__> LjL: alrighth,thanks
<philip> sky123: k
<Zambezi> Which is the best tool to erase DVDRW in Ubuntu? K3B, Gnomebaker doesn't erase the DVD at all.
<Pupeno> Isn't http://packages.ubuntu.com the site where I can search packages ?
<Onofrio> hi
<gnomefreak> Pupeno: yes
<Vixus> I would like to know an all-round CD/DVD tool
<LjL> Pupeno: yes but it was down until some minutes ago
<philip> sky123: right, done, must of been me by mistake, trying that code agan..
<ironfroggy> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2566
<Onofrio> who can test this my  httpd Server?    http://217.133.87.159   test for nat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is currently down
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> Onofrio: works
<Onofrio> Ok thank LjL
<Pupeno> gnomefreak: it sems to be down then.
<ironfroggy> LjL: i pasted the sources.list
<philip> sky123: returns this, Error connecting to 192.168.1.125 (No route to host)
<philip> Connection to 192.168.1.125 failed
<ironfroggy> LjL: also, to answer your question, im chrooted in.
<gnomefreak> Pupeno: give me a minute
<superkirbyartist> I wonder how you can make wifi-radar autoconnect?
<petro> I am trying to find the folder that firefox is in on a ubuntu install so that I can overwrite it with firefox2
<petro> does anybody know where it is?
<jrib> petro: don't do that
<petro> ok
<jrib> !firefox > petro
<gnomefreak> Pupeno: it is down atm. give me a few minutes to find out why
<LjL> ironfroggy: uhm, i see some issues with that sources.list, but nothing that should prevent grub from showing up. does "sudo apt-get update" give any errors?
<petro> what do I do then
<superkirbyartist> petro: Edgy reps have FF2
<philip> sky123: actually returns this, smbclient -L 192.168.1.125
<uet> gn8
<jrib> petro: ubotu should have sent you info about installing ff2 from a tarball into /opt, but as superkirbyartist said, edgy has ff2
<petro> how do I install edgy, I just upgraded to dapper drake using the update manager
<jrib> !upgrade | petro
<ubotu> petro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ironfroggy> LjL: it seems to be running fine. maybe ill try again after that.
<philip> sky123: actually this
<ironfroggy> LjL: that fixed it
<philip> sky123: timeout connecting to 192.168.1.126:445
<petro> ok
<sky123> philip: hmmm...ping that ip
<LjL> ironfroggy: good, though it's still extremely weird that it wasn't installed by default
<Falstius> any chance of getting FF2 added to the dapper repos?
<superkirbyartist> Good luck petro.   You Oughta like it, but you will need to work a little to get GS2/LW working.
<Falstius> is there an edgy-backports repo?
<jrib> Falstius: there is such a repo
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me connect automatically with wifi-radar?
<gnomefreak> Pupeno: its been down for a few hours no EST on when it will be back up
<philip> sky123: it just timesout
<superkirbyartist> Please?
<LjL> ironfroggy: i would make your sources.list look like this anyway http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32837/ (you didn't have security and updates enabled for universe and multiverse)
<sky123> philip: you have bigger problems!...a network issue
<Falstius> jrib, what would be the syntax?
<sky123> philip: Do you have a firewall on windows box?
<ironfroggy> LjL: ok i have grub but nothing in /boot/grub, so how do i get the files for the different stages there?
<LjL> Falstius, i think you probably have it already in your /etc/apt/sources.list , just commented out
<LjL> ironfroggy: grub-install i think
<philip> sky123: no
<sky123> philip: that ping should point blank work.. maybe check the subnet mask on each box and the ip info
<LjL> Falstius, anyway it's empty, and i think it'll be for a while
<tuv> why wouldn't the generic kernel boot? it stops at: 'Begin: Waiting for root file system... ...' while the 386 kernel boots fine. what does that mean?
<sky123> philip: the ping is a first step to esablish clean network connections
<sky123> philip: then id check the cables, switch etc
<Falstius> LjL, I meant stuff from edgy for dapper ... It seems they call that dapper-backports, ofcourse that is virtually empty too.
<philip> sky123: the subnet masks are all the same, this is right no?
<sky123> philip: yes
<sky123> philip: might be hardware?
<philip> sky123: i dont think the cables are wrong, both pcs can use the internet
<LjL> Falstius: yeah, it's dapper-backports. edgy-backports is from backports *to* edgy (from feisty, thus empty). dapper-backports shouldn't be empty i think
<sky123> philip: okay...it strikes me weird that you cannot ping the other machine..
<LjL> Falstius: s/from/for/
<philip> sky123: same
<sky123> philip: but from windows to linux it works fine?
<LjL> sky123, if it's a Windows XP machine (or XP SP2, or something), i think it's quite normal. they refuse pings by default
<philip> sky123: weird thing is i can connect to the apache on windows
<Falstius> There's no firefox2.0 in it though.  That's the only thing I'd like from Edgy (the rest of the install seems broken)
<philip> sky123: via port 80 on that same ip
<LjL> Falstius, no, i don't think there will ever be a firefox 2 package for dapper
<sky123> LjL: really? they block icmp packets since SP2 ?? holy crap!
<tuv> what should the root line be for sata disk?
<LjL> sky123: i'm not sure whether it's since SP2 or what, i know i can't ping my XP machines
<tuv> what should the root line be for sata disk in grub's menu.list?
<philip> sky123: my windows pc can ping my ubuntu pc
<jean> Hi All...
<sky123> LjL: no firewall on them?
<LjL> sky123: well, the XP built-in firewall. http://nic.phys.ethz.ch/readme/108
<jean> How I can backup in DVD my apt-get files...?? I use 56 connection...
<LjL> "The default setting in a freshly installed and updated Windows XP installation has the built-in firewall configured such that the computer does not answer ICMP echo request, also called pings."
<jean> So i need to Backup and Restore my files downloaded... to use when i format and reinstall ubuntu...
<MyNameUhBorat> hey everyone
<ironfroggy> nothing seems to work, no matter what i do. ive tried installing to the MBR, to the partition, to another harddrive configured with the right root partition.
<sky123> philip: Ljl's post is a good one..see if this helps - http://nic.phys.ethz.ch/readme/108
<ironfroggy> what does it mean that it makes it to stage1.5? what happens before that point and what does it not get a chance to do there?
<LjL> jean: the files are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jean> I need only to backup the files in this folder?
<sky123> LjL: that is useful.  thnx
<LjL> !grub | ironfroggy, i don't know, might find something here
<ubotu> ironfroggy, i don't know, might find something here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> jean: yes
<LjL> jean: that is, for backing up your downloaded packages, which i think is what you asked. then of course you may want to backup more than that
<philip> sky123: just checked, it already is checked
<jean> LjL: and to restore i need to put the files in this place again.. ok???
<LjL> jean: should work, yes
<jean> But the apt dont try to donwload again?
<LjL> jean: not when i last tried that.
<jean> Ok.. Tks...
<sky123> philip: im starting to run out of ideas...but the initial ping, since you said you had it checked...im not understanding why you cant make a simple ping connection...i think id start there first.
<jean> Is too hard to donwload all packages again in 56Kbps.. :-) Tks..
<LjL> jean: just make sure when you restore the files that they get the right permissions. they need to be owned by root:root, and be u=rw,g=r,o=r
<user-land> i know there are many different ways to add proprietary codecs to ubuntu. is there one you especially recommend ?
<smog> hi anybody can help me?
<LjL> !restricted | user-land
<ubotu> user-land: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<user-land> thanks, ljl.
<superkirbyartist> Can you help me with wifi-radar?
<superkirbyartist> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<smog> i heve problem with codecs
<user-land> installing edgy for the fifth time now on this computer :-)
<philip> sky123: is there some way i could contact you at a later time, i have to go now but i would like to continue this convosation, but not with someone who doesnt know the previous posts,
<jean> How can i change this if the files as in other user or permissions?
<sky123> philip: I am on here ALOT. So ill be around at 9:00 or 10:00 PST
<LjL> jean: "chown root:root *; chmod u=rw,g=r,o=r *", assuming you're in a directory that contains those files and only those files
<philip> sky123: ok, hope to see you soon, once i've had more sleep :P
<herrerausmc> hello
<sky123> philip: yep sleep changes all
<philip> i'll stay on here
<sky123> cool
<philip> g'night
<LjL> !pm | smog
<ubotu> smog: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<jean> Ok Thanks for your help...
<LjL> !ask | smog
<ubotu> smog: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<superkirbyartist> Vote for Ebuntu's new name http://ebuntu.sos-sts.com/poll/
<LadyNikon> whats ebuntu?
<superkirbyartist> !ebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> ubuntu for schools and stuff
<Mongey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bluefox83> it's on the ubuntu website for god sakes...
<ixian> ubuntu with enlightenment
<superkirbyartist> It's Ubuntu with Enlightment.
<superkirbyartist> Bluefox:You're talking about Edubuntu
<chronosoft> hi, does anyone know where ubuntu put's the php5 binary?
<bluefox83> ooooooooh
<bunnythebunny> Guys, is there a command that lets me see if i have direct3d or not?
<superkirbyartist> Elightment is a window manager
<LadyNikon> eh
<LadyNikon> i never liekd elightment
<bluefox83> i dunno why they change the name of ubuntu over the damn window manager...
<LadyNikon> liked*
<LjL> bunnythebunny: this is linux, there is no direct3d.
<LadyNikon> bluefox83: its a theme thing
<ed123> why is fedora 3GB iso and ubuntu only 700MB?
<superkirbyartist> Well just go to http://ebuntu.sos-sts.com/poll/ to vote for the new name.
<chronosoft> >.<.... it's not in the standard location
<bluefox83> because fedora doesn't have a package manager that rawks like ubuntu :P
<bunnythebunny> LjL ...there is something.. im not sure what is it im looking for...something to do with graphics...
<chronosoft> /usr/bin/php
<LjL> bunnythebunny: OpenGL perhaps
<ironfroggy> LjL: ive done everything said in both those pages about grub and it hasnt made any affect on the problem.
<ed12> bluefox: so u d/l what u need then once installed?
<bunnythebunny> LjL ..no thats not it...well i installed the Nvidia drivers...they're working fine....Enemy Territory should work fine right? I don't know if you know what i'm on about..
<bunnythebunny> LjL, well i guess i'll find out now
<LjL> bunnythebunny: no, honestly i don't. is that a native Linux or a Windows game run under emulation?
<bunnythebunny> It's a native linux game
<bunnythebunny> LjL
<slipttees> how that I make to mount a partition of mac the x and to write in it?
<bunnythebunny> LjL, well it was made for windows at first, but then they made a linux version and a mac version
<slipttees> how that I make to mount a partition of mac os x and to write in it?
<LjL> bunnythebunny: then you should just need an accelerated driver for your video card, which supports hardware acceleration with OpenGL
<ed12> bluefox83: so u d/l what u need then once installed?
<LjL> slipttees: sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/whatever /media/whatever
<bunnythebunny> LjL, yeah thats probably what i meant :P .. do you know how i can check if i got hardware acceleration or not?
<tuv> ok, after applying the fix in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/67256, i can boot the generic kernel now. however, gkrellm uses about 50% cpu now at full cpu freq.
<LjL> bunnythebunny, what card?
<bunnythebunny> LjL: Geforce 6600 GT
<LjL> !nvidia > bunnythebunny
<LjL> bunnythebunny: follow the howto
<bunnythebunny> Ah yeah i've done that..
<bunnythebunny> I had to
<slipttees> LjL: no writer
<slipttees> :(
<LjL> bunnythebunny: you see an nvidia logo when you start?
<LjL> slipttees, "no writer" doesn't mean a thing to me
<slipttees> doesn't writer
<bunnythebunny> LjL: If i hadn't installed the nvidia drivers..my pc would just be ...slowww, like chopping, really slow. Thats how i had it when i first installed it. Thank god it was just the graphic card.
<bunnythebunny> LjL, yes i do
<bluefox83> ed12, you download the iso, burn it to cd, then boot into the cd, and run the installer, it installs all your software with a net connection
<chronosoft> does anyone know where ubuntu put's the php5 binary?
<ziro01> sup
<chronosoft> i can't find it :(
<ed12> ahh.
<kitche> chronosoft: should be /usr/bin/php
<ed12> thx
<sky123> chronosoft: or do a which php or whereis php
<chronosoft> i have php5
<slipttees> LjL: ?
<chronosoft> kitche, it's not there
<slipttees> mount partition for writer?
<kitche> chronosoft: well php5 is just a version the binary is called php but do which php and it should show you the path to it
<chronosoft> sky123, in those folders either
<LjL> slipttees: you mean, with write access?
<chronosoft> (with the whereis command)
<sky123> chronosoft:  find / - name php
<LjL> bunnythebunny: then you have hardware acceleration for what i know
<GuyIncongito> halo
<slipttees> yes LjL
<GuyIncongito> anyone gotten bery/aiglx running with a radeon 9800 ?
<bunnythebunny> LjL :P, heh
<slipttees> sorry my english..i use google translations
<LjL> slipttees: have you used options "user,auto,file_umask=0111,dir_umask=0000" ?
<slipttees> fstab?
<sky123> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<chronosoft> find / - name php doesn't work...
<slipttees> sky123: 
<klamsd> how do I install VLC Player
<ziro01> secret
<chronosoft> find: invalid predicate -
<chronosoft> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Salah_> !screeenres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screeenres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klamsd> I don't have net access on the computer with Ubuntu
<jrib> !fixres > Salah_
<Salah_> thank you jrib
<slipttees> !pastebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NewpZ> hi i used automatrix2 and installted all multimedia stuff, i then installed w32codecs but i can not play .mov files.. can someone plz tell me what im mssing?
<sky123> sliptees: id try that as sudo su, then find / -name php
<sky123> and see
<LjL> !automatix | NewpZ
<ubotu> NewpZ: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<slipttees> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32847/
<kitche> NewpZ: your missing the quicktime codec
<klamsd> any alternative?
<NewpZ> kitche, do you know the package name that ontains this? i dont see it in apt-cache search
<zackr> hey, is there any way to force kaffeine to always load a certain audio channel and subtitle?
<JPAULEY> How do I give my mthtv user access to run applications in X started by another user?
<LjL> slipttees: is the /home/mac directory itself +rw for the user you need?
<kitche> !quicktime>NewpZ
<NewpZ> ewww yeah automatrix sucks.. im missing all the gstreamer suff
<NewpZ> thanks for te dvise.. i will not use that again
<Silivrenion> if i'm installing ubuntu server, and a while from now i'm adding a large disk to the system, should I select to just install on the 3GB drive in the system, or should I install with LVM?
<chronosoft> thanks sky123 ^_^;
<slipttees> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32848/
<NewpZ> ahh i installed it all and it works now :)
<chronosoft> /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<LjL> slipttees: 501?! hmm... is the partition mounted, right now?
<klamsd> can I install anything in Ubuntu without internet?
<slipttees> yep
<slipttees> opss
<Silivrenion> soo.. anyone have any idea?
<sky123> chronosoft: so that worked..where was it??
<slipttees> no mount rigth now
<LjL> slipttees: unmount it and see what the permissions are. anyway, i'm guessing that Ubuntu is respecting your Mac's permissions - i.e. it allows access to the users that MacOS allows access to. but you don't have the same users...
<petro> I've been struggling for a while to mount a new drive with ubuntu, does anyone know how to do this?
<sky123> slitpees: sorry for directing those comments at you theey were meant for chronosoft..
<brkamikaze> How can I modify a Ubuntu Edgy alternative install CD to include my country's language pack so I don't have to download language packs everytime I install the system?
<sky123> chronosoft: nice
<sky123> chronosoft: the find command is your friend...a very nice command at that..id learn it
<PaSurf> how do you kill a run away process in the terminal in ubuntu?
<slipttees> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 777 -R /home/mac
<slipttees> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu /home/mac
<slipttees> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<slipttees> now?
<PaSurf> Ctrl - c will not work
<zackr> hello? anybody know about kaffeine here?
<kitche> PaSurf: killall process
<brkamikaze> PaSurf: switch to another terminal and run "killall -KILL <program name>"
<brkamikaze> doesn't work with scripts tough
<PaSurf> kitche:  well it just stopped, but it was just scrolling stuff and nothing seemed to work.  I will try your suggestions when it happens again.
<zackr> PaSurf: sometimes you may have to use sudo killall... if they are started as root
<DigitalNinja> What's a good web cam tool?
<LjL> slipttees: read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224663&page=2 , especially the second posting on the second page
<sky123> PaSurf: do a ps -ef | more  to find the process and its process id
<PaSurf> zackr:  basically I could not type anything in the screen
<slipttees> LjL: :) oppps
<sky123> PaSurf: then kill -9 the PID
<zackr> Ctrl+Alt+F1 ... though how do you get back to X server after going to tty1?
<kitche> zackr: ctrl+Alt+F7
<PaSurf> great!  thanks for the ideas!!!!
<zackr> ah, nice, thanks
<LjL> slipttees, hmm, i think you could try adding these mount options as well:  uid=1000,gid=1000
<PaSurf> I am trying to run the mysqladmin from edgy and am getting 2003 errors (mysql)  is there something in edgy that would prevent my from contacting my remote mysql db?
<zackr> again, anybody here know how i can force kaffeine to try loadinging a certail audio stream when it has a choice?
<PaSurf> Mysql is running on a debian machine on network and I can get to and ping the server
<zackr> a simple 'no' would be just as helpful, i'll look somewhere else :)
<LjL> zackr, no, it wouldn't be helpful. there are nearly 900 people here, and if everybody said "no" or "i don't know" to every question that gets asked, it would be a hell.
<kitche> PaSmurf: yes if the permissions aren't setup right iin your mysql server
<visik7> zackr: a choice for what ?
<philip> sky123:  i've just been messing around and found even though i disabled my firewall, it was still blocking pings, i've just disabled it and it works :D
<sky123> PaSurf: I know in pgsql there is a paramater called hba.conf that only allows certain ips or connections to it. I am sure mysql has the same...its gotta be a simple file that says...alow these  ips to connect.
<mister_roboto> has anyone here tried beryl on aiglx with ati?
<sky123> philip: sweet
<LjL> !beryl > mister_roboto
<philip> sky123: so now let me try...
<PaSurf> kitche:  when you say rights for mysql, you mean on the directory?  From this machine I can open ssh connection to machine fine, and I am pretty sure I was able to get to the machine with phpmyadmin
<zackr> visik7: i want kaffeine to choose a certain language type of subtitle and audio stream when loading a video file, though defaulting to normal use if they aren't there
<mister_roboto> LjL: i was wondering if anyone here actually tried it
<philip> sky123: W00Tzorz, i didnt even need to click anything/type anything, its online and working :D
<philip> XD
<kitche> PaSmurgf: no I mean in the mysql server
<LjL> mister_roboto: i don't know, but some of the people in #ubuntu-xgl probably have
<sky123> philip: how bloddy sweet is that!!
<PaSurf> Just seems strange.  I also can go to the machine and get in np with mysql -u and -p
<visik7> zackr: try on #kaffeine
<zackr> k, ta
<mister_roboto> LjL: i don't care about xgl :)
<visik7> zackr: or kubuntu
<malefico> mister_roboto: I'm trying compiz and XGL on ati x200m
<philip> sky123: thanks soo much for everything! :D
<philip> bye bye
<kitche> PaSurf: it's probably not allowing outside connections that aren't from the machine
<sky123> philip: hang on one sec
<philip> hokay
<mister_roboto> LjL: aiglx is built into edgy and from what i've read, that's the way to go over xgl
<zackr> i'm using ubuntu, but i didn't know there was a kaffeine irc, thanks :)
<sky123> philip: lets just talk about what we did..
<LjL> mister_roboto: not the point - #ubuntu-xgl is the channel for XGL, AIGLX, Compiz and Beryl questions. the name just comes from the fact that XGL came first
<philip> sky123: ok
<mister_roboto> LjL:  but i don't know
<salah__> how do I install the ATI screen driver?
<sky123> philip: it was about deconstructing the problem..understand "how it works" then back trace other issues
<LjL> mister_roboto: so it's the channel you should care about if you're interested in either XGL, AIGLX, Compiz or Beryl
<sky123> philip: You are next up with helping someone else out ;)
<PaSurf> I check the conf file in debian.  Also I did a mysqld_safe and system said it was running.  Anyway, will check.
<mister_roboto> LjL: gotcha. thanks
<sky123> philip: now you can go to sleep :)
<philip> sky123: yay, good night
<metres> salah_ : http://www.nuxo.net/tutorial-37.html
<sky123> sweet!
<slipttees> LjL: :(
<barktpolar> Hello Ubuntu Users :)
<metres> Do anyone know why dh_make doesnt set the good email ?
<barktpolar> Is there a way to run 6.06 a little fsater, It takes very long for me to load Dapper
<ironfroggy> i am so lost. does anyone know of documentation on what the grub stages actually mean?
<PaSurf> sorry, what I ran was mysqld_safe &      (just if anyone was interested.....)
<slipttees> LjL: thanks a lot but I go to give up! : (
<zackr> one other question - i'm running LIRC, and i would like to run single line terminal commands which emulate keyboard shortcuts for gnome (like ctrl+alt+left arrow, etc.)
<zackr> i've already got everything set up, i just need to know how to make a command which will run on a single line in the terminal (or failing that, a C/C++ program)
<zackr> i think you could call them short macros
<jimmygoon> What is the best application to use for a slideshow with nice transitional effects?
<tuv> i don't understand what's wrong with this -generic kernel. first it wouldn't boot. now it boots very slowly and takes too much time to complete booting, and then cpu usage is always hight and the ondemand cpufreq governer uses always max.freq.
<jrib> zackr: look into xmacro and xvkbd
<jean> How can i remove all no used packages in apt cache?
<klamsd> How do I install VLC player without internet?
<zackr> jrib: thanks m8
<ispiked> is there an upgarde log somewhere?
<tuv> ispiked, /var/log/dpkg, or /var/log/aptitude if  you use aptitude
<MarcN> Anyone has a favorite RSS reader?  I've been using bloglines.com, but want to try a client side for a while.  straw? thunderbird?
<ispiked> bad stuff happened while I was upgrading.
<ironfroggy> is there a way to get grub to give more information about what goes wrong? setup in "debug mode" or something?
<ironfroggy> it fails very quietly.
<jimmygoon> MarcN: the name Livera comes to mind or something like that
<LjL> klamsd: either you don't, or you fetch it and all its various dependencies manually
<LjL> !info apt-zip | klamsd, this might come useful as well
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<LjL> but you need the internet to get it itself ;)
<MarcN> jimmygoon: not in repos nor very high in google
<sun_> how to install quicktime to firefox?
<LjL> ironfroggy, i don't know about grub, but honestly my advice is: reinstall. that you didn't have grub installed in the first place means that something was seriously messed up during installation.
<ispiked> sun_: probbaly best to use mplayerplug-in.
<jean> Is possible to clear the nom used packages in apt cache? Like inclomplete packages or nom instaled packages?
<LjL> ironfroggy: which CD did you use by the way, out of curiosity?
<jimmygoon> MarcN: Maybe its Lifera
<sun_> ispiked what package is that in?
<jimmygoon> liferea
<MarcN> jimmygoon: thats it
<ispiked> sun_: maybe mplayerplug-in?
<LjL> jean: hm? not sure what you mean, can you make a specific example? there is a cache that you can clean, but i'm not sure it's what you're talking about
<klamsd> !info apt-zip
<ispiked> sun_: I think totem has a plugin for Firefox, too.
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ispiked> sun_: eitehr way, you'll need to get the quicktime codes to be able to play stuff.
<jean> I have download some packages but i have uninstaled.. So i want to remove from the cache...
<jimmygoon> What is the best app to use for slideshows of photos?
<klamsd> The packagesa are available on Ubuntu's website?
<sun_> ispiked where do you get the quicktime codes?
<ispiked> sun_: er... codecs, rather.
<ispiked> sun_: you can get them from mplayer's website.
<LjL> jean: "man apt-get", look at the "clean" and "autoclean" commands
<jean> IOK tKs..
<rick_> I'm having trouble using my wireless connection. The system identifies my PCMCIA card but it won't use it.  If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate hearing them.
<LjL> !wifi | rick_
<ubotu> rick_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fiete> can anyone with dapper tell me the exact version of dappers libc6-dev package?
<sizzam> jimmygoon: i like 'gqview' for viewing pictures.   that has a slideshow feature that you turn on by typing 's'
<rick_> Thanks!  I was hoping someone had similar experiences.
<jean> "apt-get clean" remove all packages or only nom instaled packages.. Sorry i dont undertand in man..
<sizzam> jean: nom = non
<jean> Ok Tks.. My english is Bad.. :-)
<sizzam> jean: i figured, just helping you out :-)
<sportsbabe987> http://pastebin.com/828474
<jean> Tks... :-)
<sportsbabe987> can someone take a look at me and tell me why sudo apt-get update does that to me?
<nextstate2> can anybody tell me how to move email out of kmail and into evolution?
<Falstius> how can I change which volume my laptop's volume keys affect?
<LjL> jean, it removes them all
<jimmygoon> sizzam: Does it like fade from pic to pic and have "nice effects"
<sun_> thanks
<pet> !ops ikb _TomB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ikb _TomB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> jean, autoclean removes packages that aren't "useful" anymore (obsoleted, etc). but there's no option that i know of that only removes uninstalled packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jmx> hey...can someone help me get some plugins.....
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.158.154]  by LjL
<sizzam> jimmygoon: no, it just flips from pic to pic.  you have choices for random and repeat, and how long for each pic, but thats it
<jimmygoon> aww :(
<visualphoenix> hey everyone
<sportsbabe987> MY upgrade keeps farting out, and I think it has to do with this error.
<jean> Ohh no..
<sportsbabe987> ove email out of kmail and into
<sportsbabe987> can someone take a look at me and let me know?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jean> I want to remove only non used packages...
<visualphoenix> Has anyone experienced segfaults with Firefox 2 on Edgy after the latest Libpng2 security update?
<jean> Is possible?
<MattJ> visualphoenix: I have not...
<visualphoenix> Thats the only lib i've upgraded and now CTRL-F, or Edit-Find segfaults the browser
<jumassillia> Hi everyone
<jean> Ok tanks for help..
<visualphoenix> i tried moving .mozilla to .mozilla.old and restarting but that doesnt fix the problem
<jean> I only want to save space...
<sportsbabe987> anyone able to help me out?
<visualphoenix> i also tried forcing a reinstall of the package
<jumassillia> I have a t40 writting a shell for the wireless bug , but needs a bit of help .. :-)
<sizzam> jimmygoon: the slideshow feature in gThumb looks like it fades in/out, but i dont see any other features
<sportsbabe987> because, I don't know why apt-get upgrade is doing that.
<MattJ> visualphoenix: I just tried, and Ctrl + F works ok for me
<jimmygoon> fade is good enough at this point thanks
<zackr> jrib: i've got xmacro, but I'm unsure how to use it. I've looked on the web for help, but so far the only link i've found is the following: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12159.html
<visualphoenix> hmmm is there a way i can enable more verbose debugging output from the command line? opening the Error Console in firefox crashes it too
<sportsbabe987> and, is there a way that will allow me to just upgrade from the disk?
<chronosoft> for edgy?
<sportsbabe987> chronosoft, yup.
<chronosoft> well i would suggest a complete fresh install for edgy
<visualphoenix> MattJ, you have the latest libpng updates from edgy security installed?
<klamsd> Why does Totem not play ANY files at akk?
<klamsd> all*
<jatt> visualphoenix: strace firefox
<zackr> jrib: if you look near the end of the first post on that link, you'll see an xmacro script - the only thing is I don't think i need it that complicated
<jumassillia> Question , if [`wc -l eth1.txt` -eq `1`] ;
<MattJ> visualphoenix: I do
<jumassillia> any error ?
<sportsbabe987> chronosoft,  backing up is a lot of work for all the extras I've done if there's any way I can just download.
<chronosoft> there has been numerous reports, about problems when upgrading from previous versions of ubuntu
<zackr> jrib: and i'm unsure how to run that script from terminal, too
<sportsbabe987> chronosoft, or upgrade*
<ironfroggy> sportsbabe987: i tried to do an upgrade to edgy, instead of a fresh install, and im left with a box that refuses to boot no matter what i do.
<jason0_> How can I install the src package of a program i have installed?
<sportsbabe987> ironfroggy, you mean even with a cd?
<sportsbabe987> I figure at the very least I can give it a try.
<ironfroggy> i have reinstalled 3 times now and i cant get a boot loader to work. i dont know what got screwed up but something is bad.
<SperMite> why won't chown let me change the ownership of /media/iso?
<Blue-Steel> #chown ?
<kitche> SperMite: sudo chown
<qc_> ironfroggy, did you totally delete the disk then re install
<sportsbabe987> ironfroggy, honestly, try overwriting the mbr?
<ironfroggy> gc_, sportsbabe987: yes and yes
<chronosoft> sudo chown (the users you want to have the permissions) (the file/folder)
<qc_> ironfroggy, what exactly happens when you boot, after it has installed
<visualphoenix> thanks jatt
<sportsbabe987> how the hell could it do that then? is the disk still good?
<klamsd> why won't Totem play any video/music files
<ironfroggy> gc_: it gets to grub stage1.5 and doesnt go further
<chronosoft> e.g. sudo chown chronosoft /all-ur-base-are-belong-to-us
<visualphoenix> MattJ, jatt this is the strace log I see before the segfault: http://pastebin.com/828481
<sportsbabe987> ironfroggy, do you have a good copy of the CD?
<sportsbabe987> have you tried another CD?
<ironfroggy> yes
<sportsbabe987> wow, do an md5 on the sucker just to be sure. That's a really odd problem.
<ironfroggy> ive verified the physical CD's checksum against the ISO and the md5 listings from the source.
<ironfroggy> and ive tried two CDs so far
<hilde> How can I see in edgy what ubuntu is loading on starting?
<sportsbabe987> can you gotten 6.06 to install?
<SperMite> sudo chown box1 /media/iso chown: changing ownership of `/media/iso': Read-only file system i wanna be able to write to it also tho?
<hilde> Edgy hangs somewhere I need to know where!
<ironfroggy> and its nothing weird. single partition and everything.
<qc_> ironfroggy, have you tried re installing from an alternate cd?
<qc_> oops yeah you have
<qc_> ironfroggy, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 - assuming hda is the disk.
<qc_> or can you not even get to a command prompt?
<ironfroggy> qc_: yeah i can do that from a liveCD
<visualphoenix> anyone have another idea why firefox2 might be segfaulting after the latest libpng update?
<ironfroggy> gc_: think that will help?
<qc_> ironfroggy, do it from a live
<hilde> ubuntu edgy won't start... it hangs somewhere
<qc_> ironfroggy, and try re installing
<qc_> and see if it does anything
<maldox> j #ubuntu-es
<ironfroggy> how does grub know which stage1.5 to use?
<joces> hola
<kitche> ironfroggy: grub will only have one stage1.5 file in /boot
<Rug> Howdy all
<ironfroggy> kitche: i see 6.
<Rug> If you had to pick a laptop and you only 2 choices were between Intel Graphics or ATi, what would you pick?
<ironfroggy> ATI, no question
<ironfroggy> intel graphics chips suck
<LadyNikon> yep
<kitche> ironfroggy: should eb one stage1.5 but think it gets split up into many files
<ironfroggy> kitche: looks like it has one for each filesystem type
<jumassillia> Hi , i would need a bit of help develloping a sheel for cisco on T40 , i fanyone interested PM me :-)
<Ermac`> how do you install photoshop cs2 using Wine??
<ironfroggy> im so closed to buying a copy of XP right now
<jumassillia> ironfroggy why ??
<ironfroggy> Ermac`: have you verified that you even can?
<Ermac`> no :s
<Ermac`> :p
<ironfroggy> jumassillia: ive spent three days now just trying to get this box to boot.
<Ermac`> isnt it possible?
<ironfroggy> Ermac`: who knows? winehq.com knows.
<Silivrenion> I'm trying to install ubuntu.. I'm at the partitioner, and I told it to write changes, but it keeps failing to do that..
<jumassillia> ironfroggy grub issue ??
<ironfroggy> Ermac`: you should check to see if its possible before you try.
<Silivrenion> anyone have any idea why that would happen?
<Olathe> How do I restart a console on Ctrl-Alt-F2 without rebooting ?
<ironfroggy> jumassillia: bad ones, yes.
<_TiG4> *** Does anyone know of a good all-around web-front-end I can install on my box to administrate it from the web? ****
<ironfroggy> Olathe: logout
<jumassillia> ironfroggy not possible to ssh the machine ?
<Olathe> The thing doesn't have a shell to logout of.
<ironfroggy> jumassillia: it wont boot, what would i ssh into?
<ironfroggy> Olathe: hm, not sure then.
<ironfroggy> _TiG4: thats an empty question. "administrate" wat?
<Olathe> The process on it froze a while back and I had to kill it.
<ironfroggy> _TiG4: you expect one web front end that knows how to interface to anything you might happen to have installed and want to tinker with?
<_TiG4> ironfroggy, like do random things. I dunno
<ironfroggy> Olathe: that shouldnt lock the console... dunnno from there
<ironfroggy> _TiG4: O.o now you are really asking literally nothing.
<jumassillia> ironfroggy Wont even boot .. I see did you switched it off with the plug ?
<_TiG4> ironfroggy, way to be an ass about it buddy!
<Bobby_Easland> Install error with 6.10 desktop -> Unknown Interrupt or fault at EIP ...
<ironfroggy> jumassillia: what do you mean? only when its unresponsive after failing to boot.
<Bobby_Easland> anyone know how to solve this?
<ironfroggy> _TiG4: just telling you: ask a dumb question, get a dumb answer. ask a good question, maybe get a good answer (or another dumb one).
<Olathe> Ctrl-Alt-F2 switches between two screens, one with the frozen process's output and one with an error message (pnp: failed to activate device 00:0a).
<C|Ubuntu> Hmm. I'm having troubles installing Ubuntu on my old P2 160mb PC. It lags like a bitch on the LiveCD, so I want to install it via text. I've read that you type server at the boot menu but I've not gotten this to work. :(
<C|Ubuntu> Any ideas?
<jumassillia> ireonfroggy , i mean ubuntu doeasnt like to be switched off with the button , i did it once .. same as you
<ahmeni> Anyone have any idea why xkb-data's /etc/X11/xkb/rules/* are symlinks to equivolent base files that don't exist?
<jrs_> ironfroggy ohotoshop is not listed but photo elements of adobe is...
<jrs_> photoshop*
<kitche> C|Ubuntu: the alternative cd or the server install cd not sure if the livecd does server installs anymore
<C|Ubuntu> Meh. Its the 6.06 LiveCD
<C|Ubuntu> :S
<jrs_> btw xubuntu 6.10 rox
<ironfroggy> jumassillia: i did not do that. it doesnt boot. therefore ubuntu doesnt have anything to do with it.
<Bobby_Easland> has anyone encountered / solved an interrupt or fault at EIP... ??
<ironfroggy> it doesnt even get to the kernel.
<C|Ubuntu> I'm trying to avoid having to use up my last CD-R..but thanks anyways.
<C|Ubuntu> ironfroggy: if it has nothing to do with ubuntu, why beg for help here?
<jumassillia> ironfroggy Hum ..
<bob4445> hey, does anyone know how to get grub back. I installed a second windows so its xp, xp, ubuntu but it has overwritten grub so i cant bot ubuntu anyone know how to fix this??
<kitche> !grub|bob4445
<ubotu> bob4445: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ironfroggy> C|Ubuntu: because its the result of the ubuntu install repeatedly failing to do its job,.
<michaelwilson> is there a way to install my nVidia drivers via synaptic package manager or add/remove programs?
<michaelwilson> everything runs shitty now like the screensavers are really choppy and all the games are running at like 5 fps
<herrerausmc> hello everyone
<alex_1234> Is this the place for Ubuntu Help?
<michaelwilson> yes
<ironfroggy> jumassillia: do you know much about grub beyond the usual? is there a way to get some kind of debug mode or extra verbosity at boot time?
<alex_1234> Excellent
<jrib> !nvidia > michaelwilson
<michaelwilson> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alex_1234> I can't boot to the New Edgy Live CD.. I get some x server errors.. even in safe mode
<jrib> alex_1234: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<alex_1234> how or where would i enter that?
<jumassillia> ironfroggy unfortunately i spent loads of time to fix it without luck i had to re-install
<ironfroggy> alex_1234: a web browser.
<ironfroggy> jumassillia: reinstalling is what caused this mess :-/
<jrib> alex_1234: you should be able to press ctrl-alt-f1 and get to a terminal, do you know how to stop/restart X?
<alex_1234> how cold i do it in a web browser is i can even log in
<jrib> it's not in a web browser...
<jumassillia> ironfroggy was it only ubuntu or a dual boot ?
<C|Ubuntu> So you are to say that the 6.06 liveCD does not support any kind of text installation?
<ironfroggy> jumassillia: nothing else. one OS, one hdd, one partition. very simple setup. im completely positive its not a configuration issue. im doing something else wrong or there is something im missing that is very subtle.
<Bobby_Easland> 6.10 desktop live CD encounters an interrupt or fault at EIP [...]  error
<czedlitz> i have Edgy installed and i have onboard sound with an nforce2 chipset motherboard from Epox, the sound will only work with 1 app at a time, anyway to get it to play from all apps all the time?
<ironfroggy> alex_1234: from the terminal.
<alex_1234> no
<alex_1234> is the ctrl + Alt + backspace?
<ironfroggy> that restarts X
<jrib> alex_1234: ok, after you enter the command I gave you.  Then do 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart' .  You can't do ctrl-alt-backspace since you aren't in X
<ironfroggy> im gonna watch the simpsons and clear my head
<alex_1234> cool
<alex_1234> thanks
<kbird212> ironfroggy: not sure that will do it
<alex_1234> let u know if it works
<alex_1234> well if i come back that means is didn't
<alex_1234> lol
<Mook> Any good digital sound card recommendations for Ubuntu?
<jrib> alex_1234: other things to check: ubuntu-desktop is installed.  If you can't get it to work, you'll probably want to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bobby_Easland> is it safe to assume nobody knows how to fix the interrupt or fault error that 6.10 live CD is generating?
<czedlitz> Bobby_Easland, never hard one
<C|Ubuntu> Bobby: try comparing md5 sums - make sure your CD is not corrupt
<jrib> Bobby_Easland: maybe safe to assume no one here atm knows, try the mailing list or forums
<Falstius> Bobby_Easland: you can use the text installer on the alternative ubuntu cd
<Bobby_Easland> checksum is good...memory test good
<C|Ubuntu> CD error test?
<Bobby_Easland> alternate craps out with same error
<C|Ubuntu> hmm
<C|Ubuntu> really odd
<Bobby_Easland> text installer on alternate CD no good
<klamsd> when will Ubuntu's package site be up again?
<Tripped> Every time I try to use symantic or Add/Remove programs, I get the error:
<Tripped> E: flumotion: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Tripped> anyone know what this is?
<hp_> Can anyone help me with ubuntu
<czedlitz> i have Edgy installed and i have onboard sound with an nforce2 chipset motherboard from Epox, the sound will only work with 1 app at a time, anyway to get it to play from all apps all the time?
<Tripped> Anyone?
<jrib> Tripped: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/flumotion.postinst
<Tripped> Alright
<Tripped> In terminal?
<jrib> !helpme | hp_
<ubotu> hp_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AlinuxOS> I'm trying to add  beryl-manager in gnome-session-properties , but everytime i reboot the app won't start and if I look in gnome-session-properties " beryl-manager" isn't there anymore.
<jrib> Tripped: pastebin 'apt-cache policy flumotion' as well please
<Tripped> It cannot pastebin
<AlinuxOS> even after gnome-session-save
<jrib> Tripped: what do you mean?
<Tripped> It says "pastebin: command not founf
<Tripped> *found
<jrib> !pastebin | Tripped
<ubotu> Tripped: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> Tripped: it's a website where you copy and paste stuff.  Sorry, I tend to use it as a verb
<hp_> I have format and installed ubuntu in the computer but the sound dont work does anyone how to fix it
<xj9000> some dood helped me out with wpa earlier
<xj9000> his advice was way cool
<xj9000> and now I am connected to my access point
<xj9000> and I just wanted to give a shout out to him
<xj9000> even though I can't remember his name
<xj9000> I love the ubuntu community
<xj9000> btw
<C|Ubuntu> lol
<Tripped> Alright
<Tripped> I put them in] \
<Tripped> *in
<jrib> Tripped: url to the post?
<Tripped> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32864/plain/
<hp_> is it posible to get telephon support with the linux
<jrib> Tripped: you misunderstood, it's ok.  You have to open /var/lib/dpkg/info/flumotion.postinst in a text editor, then copy and apste the contents for me to see.  The second command, you have to run it in your terminal, then copy and paste the output for me to see
<Tripped> Oh, alright
<hou5ton> occasionally, like this time, when I boot up this laptop with Edgy on it, the sound is non-functional. When I click on the volume control, I get the following message:  " No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
* ciphex is an idiot
<dsb> hi
<xj9000> hou5ton: sounds like a driver issue
<ciphex> as long as we have that out of the way...
<hou5ton> xj9000:   usually it works
<Tripped> jrib: postinst file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32865/
<hou5ton> xj9000:   any suggestions
<CheWaka> espaol
<CheWaka> Alguien habla espaol?
<dsb> what is the directory when logging into a vsftpd server?
<Tripped> You soy malo en espanol :(
<CheWaka> :( Ok
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Tripped> *yo
<BrianG> free the fish
<CheWaka> thks
<hp_> is it free support
<xj9000> on the sounds
<xj9000> not sure
<xj9000> but I am willing to work it out
<xj9000> what's up
<hentai_> i need some help installing the artwiz fonts on edgy
<xj9000> hou5ton: like I don't get why it "occasionally" happens
<hou5ton> xj9000:   well ... just that normally the sounds work fine ... but every .... say ... 7th time I boot up, they aren't there and I get that message.
<hou5ton> xj9000:   I don't eithyer
<JDStone> hentai_: do you look at hentai_?
<JDStone> hentai_: do you look at hentai?
<hou5ton> xj9000:   and I could reboot now and they would probably work
<hentai_> O_O
<xj9000> weird
<xj9000> am googling right now
<hentai_> do you browse atari forums by any chance?
<sizzam> hentai_: sudo apt-get install xfonts-artwiz
<jrib> Tripped: did you get a chance to post the second command?
<hentai_> sizzam: that didn't work.
<hentai_> i do xfontsel and the artwiz fonts don't show up.
<sizzam> hentai_: what happens
<hentai_> it installs fine.
<xj9000> what kind of sound card do you have
<hentai_> JDStone: do you browse the atari forums?
<JDStone> hentai_: no, why?
<hentai_> JDStone: because people kept saying that to me there. those exact words
<hp_> dont now maybe is in the mother board
<wikityler> Is it possible to install just kdialog, without installing KDE?
<JDStone> hentai_: haha.  I just had to ask that?
<hentai_> sizzam: where do the artwiz fonts install to?
<JDStone> I have nothing against it
<sizzam> hentai_: no clue, this one is officially over my head :-)
<Tripped> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32868/
<hp_> xj9000  dont now maybe is in the mother board
<xj9000>  hou5ton: run lspci
<hentai_> sizzam: thanks anyway
<jrib> Tripped: k,  'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<hp_> ok
<xj9000>  hou5ton: what kind of audio controller do you have
<hou5ton> xj9000:   Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<Apollo> how can I place an installed program on the menu or desktop. I have vobcopy installed but I can't find it to use it?
<jrib> Apollo: do you know how to run it from the command line?
<dsb> ok I found the directory for vsftpd, /home/ftp
<Tripped> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32869/
<xj9000> hou5ton: mine shows: 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<hp_> i get this 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (rev 03)0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03)
<hp_> 0000:00:04.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)
<hp_> 0000:00:04.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<hp_> 0000:00:04.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<hp_> 0000:00:04.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)
<hp_> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic GD 5465 [Laguna]  (rev 03)
<xj9000> hou5ton: and works fine
<hp_> hp@ubuntu:~$
<Apollo> jrib, no i don't isn't there a graphical interface?
<jrib> !paste | hp_
<ubotu> hp_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xj9000> hou5ton: weird huh
<jrib> Apollo: I have no idea
<xj9000> hou5ton: both ac'97
<jrib> Apollo: how did you install it?
<hou5ton> xj9000:   yep .... I'll reboot now and it will probably start working .... brb
<Apollo> it was in the repo's
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here know how to set up and use dansguardian? Is there a gui for it? Is it like norton parental controls...? What does squid have to do with it?
<macogw> hey does anyone know how to get rid of "c compiler cannot create executables" error when doing ./configure on openvpn?
<jrib> Tripped: 'getent passwd flumotion', no need to pastebin, just say the result here
<jrib> macogw: install build-essential
<Tripped> jrib: flumotion:x:109:115:Flumotion Streaming Server,,,:/var/run/flumotion:/usr/sbin/nologin
<macogw> i already have that
<jrib> Apollo: dpkg -L vobcopy | grep bin
<jrib> macogw: what is the result of:  apt-cache policy binutils | grep -i Installed
<Apollo> jrib ok thanks
<macogw> jrib: Installed: 2.17-1ubuntu1
<jrib> macogw: weird, umm when do you get that error?
<herrerausmc> hello everyone
<macogw> jrib, the first error i got was that the openssl headers were missing, so i googled, and found this workaround
<herrerausmc> Can anyone help a complete n00b with wine
<macogw>  ./configure --with-ssl-lib=/usr/local/ssl/lib/ --with-ssl-headers=/usr/local/ssl/include/
<jrib> macogw: what are you compiling?
<macogw> open vpn
<jrib> Apollo: that command should list commands you can run, then you can add one to your menu by right clicking on the ubuntu menu icon and adding a new launcher
<hectortroy> hi folks my isp assigns me a private address 10.x.x.x/24 is it possible to run my own nameservers with my registered domain?
<sethk> macogw, installing the headers isn't a workaround, it is just part of the normal installation sequence.
<ToHellWithGA> what command can i use to force regeneration of config files?
<jrib> Tripped: sudo mkdir /var/run/flumotion
<hp_> is it some ubuntu telephon support to use
<fryfrog> is there a proper "ubuntu" way of getting and installing cpan perm modules?  or is cpan the way?
<macogw> sethk, the headers are installed, it just couldnt find them, so i told it where it was (./configure is all you need if it is looking in the right place)
<hp_> some number to get support
<sethk> macogw, actually, ubuntu installs them in the wrong place, and the place configure was originally looking for them is correct.
<sethk> macogw, not that it makes an difference
<macogw> sethk, oh well that's interesting
<hp_> free support number
<jrib> hp_: does not exist
<fryfrog> hp_: yeah, sure... since you paid for it, there is a large staff of telephone support personel standing by :)
<herrerausmc> how do i add missing files, that wine needs
<kbird> hehe
<kbird> 1-800-microsoft
<hentai_> Every time I try to install xfonts-artwiz, it deletes /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc then complains that /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory x
<hentai_> x_x
<ToHellWithGA> herrerausmc: which files do you need?
<jrib> Tripped: did that work ok?
<sethk> hentai_, create the directory
<hentai_> i did
<hentai_> it deletes it
<hp_> fryfrog you mean ther is how match does it cost
<ToHellWithGA> to: anybody who remembers the apt-get command line option for forcing rebuilding of config files who feels like telling me.  from: me.  message: please do.
<hp_> is it expensive
<sethk> hentai_, the install deletes the directory?  that's very odd.
<hentai_> that's what it does...
<fryfrog> hp_: honestly, i don't know if there is ubuntu telephone support.  someone *probably* does it, but i imagine it is more expensive than any *user* would want to pay.  Maybe it is oriented toward corporate customers, if one exists
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: you could just purge and then install again if no one knows
<ToHellWithGA> jrib: it's gdm.  i'd rather not
<hp_> ok
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: why?
<hp_> is debian better than ubntu
<ToHellWithGA> jrib: b/c i can't find the ubuntu-server and ubuntu-desktop packages
<ToHellWithGA> is it not possible to purge whole meta-packages?
<wikityler> In synapic, are the download speeds in Kilobits, or kilobytes?
<Tripped> jrib: Yes, thank you.
<ablyss> should be bits
<jrib> Tripped: your error went away with just that?  I wasn't sure if you needed to dpkg --configure -a again
<Tripped> No, I just tried installing something and no error happened
<jrib> Tripped: ok, you should confirm it has proper ownership now, what does  'ls -ld /var/run/flumotion' say?
<Tripped> drwxr-xr-x 6 flumotion flumotion 160 2006-11-19 20:31 /var/run/flumotion
<LjL> ToHellWithGA: it's perfectly possible, but you'll just purge the metapackage, not the dependent packages :) and i doubt you'd want to purge ubuntu-desktop anyway ;)
<jrib> Tripped: great, you are good to go afaict.  I encourage you to file a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com since that seems like a problem in the postinst script
<herrerausmc> i keep getting the error when i try to install something using wine "no program start menu" what am i doing wrong?
<Tripped> Ok, thanks
<ToHellWithGA> i'd played with a few too many things over the weeks that i used this machine in dapper and now after dist-upgrading to edgy, X and gdm fail to start.  is there a good way to fix this without reinstalling?
<ugarit_> anyone one had "Software index is broken" error in synaptic after upgrading from 6.06 to 6.1.  The instructions to fix are: sudo apt-get install -f, but I get many errors which could   be found here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32871/
<ToHellWithGA> ugarit_: it's 6 point 10, year and month.
<ugarit_> thanks
<ToHellWithGA> ugarit_: i'd recommend "sudo apt-get update"
<ToHellWithGA> if the index is broken, perhaps updating the indices might help
<herrerausmc> anyone know how to fix the problem "no program start menu" with wine?
<ugarit_> ToHellWithGA does'nt help!
<ToHellWithGA> bummer!
<xj9000> ToHellWithGa: I would try a: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<ToHellWithGA> thanks xj, will do
<herrerausmc> can someone help me configure wine?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<xj9000> yeah, what's up with wine
<ugarit_> where are the pre-removal scripts located?
<herrerausmc> i got it installed
<xj9000> okay, now hat
<xj9000> what
<jrib> ugarit_: /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<ugarit_> thanks
<xj9000> herrerausmc, what do you need
<herrerausmc> but when i go to install something by right clicking and add it i get the error "no program start menu"
<xj9000> herrerausmc: what are you trying to install
<herrerausmc> starcraft
<xj9000> herrerausmc: let me tell you what I am thinking first of all
<xj9000> 1) wine is beta-ware
<xj9000> 2) wine can make some progrs work
<ixian> is it possible to set an 'avatar' for your user(s)? i am using a custom gdm theme, and there is a little picture by my name... but i can't figure out how to change this
<xj9000> 3) not all
<xj9000> 4) you may be able to get it to work
<xj9000> but you gotta work hard
<xj9000> the other thing is, I gotta google
<xj9000> just sec
<ixian> just search for something like wine +starcraft on google
<ixian> you'll probably find something
<ToHellWithGA> herrerausmc: to expand on xj's musings on wine: it is a working win32 api but does not necessarily have the patchy stack of activex and drivers necessary for some programs that full-blown windows provides
<herrerausmc> k ill search it
<ToHellWithGA> herrerausmc: if you run it from a console, you may get useful output that will help your googling
<xj9000> what the crap
<ToHellWithGA> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xj9000> I am trying to come up with a name for wine games
<xj9000> wine office is cross over office
<xj9000> what did wine for games name it self
<ToHellWithGA> cedega
<xj9000> there ya go
<ToHellWithGA> <3 teamwork
<Alethes> !ohmy said "ToHellWithGA"? hehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy said "ToHellWithGA"? hehe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K1765> How do I connect my linux pc to a windows network?
<nixternal> K1765: sudo apt-get install samba
<postangcslv> K1765: Samba
<gnomefreak> esaym: is there a reason you pinged me?
<sully86> anyone know how i can get my friends' screen on vnc, we are both behind routers
<sully86> ?
<ablyss> smb4k is a good kde proggy for networking
<nixternal> then change /etc/samba/smb.conf    NETWORK = Your Network
<mitch__> Will anyone here be buying windows vista?
<synchk> ATTENTION ALL FREENODE FLIERS: This is a special NOTICE: The secret channel ##ASB-nexus has been uncovered. This is the channel where admins meet. Please join.
<ablyss> i think i spelled it wrong.. sm4k or smb4k
<gnomefreak> synchk: lose the caps and bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ToHellWithGA> sully86: you'll want to open the proper ports for VNC in your routers' configurations
<esaym> yea just checking stuff
<ToHellWithGA> sully86: the manuals for most routers are available online, and the VNC configuration should specify which port(s) you use
<gnomefreak> esaym: no need to ping me with anything thats  a good way to get banned
<gnomefreak> mitch__: join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask.
<synchk> hi gnomefreak
<ugarit_> ok I solved the problem here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32871/ by editing each prerm script to return exit 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-59-132-192.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> LjL: ?
<hou5ton> xj9000:   by the way ..... i shut down the laptop, started it, and the sound works now
<xj9000> hou5ton: weird huh
<xj9000> I wonder whats up
<CorpseFeeder> i got printer problems.
<sully86> TOHELLWITHGA: I know how to open the ports and that part but i dont know how to connect through the vnc after that what to type in the address part?
<hou5ton> don't know ... :-) .... it's just a cheap eMachine .... maybe that's the problem.  :-)
<ToHellWithGA> sully86: you should setup a dynamic dns alias.  http://www.dyndns.org has options
<CorpseFeeder> the IP address of the computer with the printer connected has changed.. now I can't change the IP address in printer settings to match the new address
<ToHellWithGA> by setting an alias, you can have something like sully86.dyndns.org and not have to know the IP address
<DarkGrey> sully86: You could use your dynamic/static IP as well
<K1765> Where in samba do I change Network =  i dont see it in conf
<sully86> tohellwithga: is it required to do that cuz i might have trouble setting that up on unix
<macogw> so, nobody has any idea why, even with build-essential installed, it says c compiler cannot create executables?
<ToHellWithGA> sully86: there's a package for ubuntu that updates dyndns called "ddclient"
<gnomefreak> macogw: what version of build-essential
<macogw> the most recent in the repos
<ToHellWithGA> if you make an account using dyndns' website, make an alias on that site, and run ddclient as a service it should work
<sully86> tohellwithga: oh really cool
<gnomefreak> macogw: apt-cache policy build-essential
<gnomefreak> macogw: what version is installed
<sully86> tohellwithga: so then that person would just addme as that address and it would work?
<CorpseFeeder> if I change the printer's IP address in the printer settings, that just creates a new printer. and when I remove the old printer with the wrong IP address, the new one deletes instead and the old one with the wrong IP address takes its place. I am stuck and need to print. Somebody save me.
<Flats> Ok I have a problem, when I try to compile kvirc I get an error message.  When i llok at the config.log, this seems to be the error,  Would someone mind taking a look?  Linux noob here...    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32875/
<macogw> gnomefreak: 11.3
<gnomefreak> macogw: what is the exact error and what are you trying to do
<esaym> well i didnt know that.  i just thought pinging was the same in irc as it is else where. i was just checking network stuff
<CorpseFeeder> it won't even let me remove the old printer when it is the only printer available. What do I do?
<esaym> gnomefreak
<macogw> gnomefreak, i'm trying to build openvpn from source, and the error is "C compiler cannot create executables"
<Flats> macogw: same error I'm getting with kvirc
<CorpseFeeder> uh.. it just changed it's mind and decided to let me delete the old printer after all. Crisis averted.
<gnomefreak> macogw: this is during ./configure?
<nicK`> ugh, anyone know a program to get the text from '**********', like.. if it was a password?
<macogw> gnomefreak: yes,  ./configure --with-ssl-lib=/usr/local/ssl/lib/ --with-ssl-headers=/usr/local/ssl/include/
<ugarit_> so why is 6.10 faster than 6.06?
<bluefox83> ok, my friend is trying to install ubuntu dapper on his crappy pc, and it keeps getting stuck installing the tango icon theme, and then freezes..i need help getting him past that..
<macogw> gnomefreak: the extra is because ssl headers are located somewhere other than where most distros put them
<mister_roboto> ugarit_: they compiled it with the fast flag turned on
<gnomefreak> macogw: better yet pastebin the output of ./configure.  --with-ssl-lib and --with-ssl-headers doesnt work?
<ugarit_> are you kidding :-)
<Flats> macogw: yep try cat config. and see whats bombing
<mister_roboto> ugarit_: that's just a joke :)
<Flats> err config.log
<Flats> cat config.log macogw
<DarkGrey> ugarit_: Various fixes and better managment
<gnomefreak> well that answers that. but it should work without paths. everything ive built works without the paths
<nicK`> does anybody know a program that can get the text out of a password that has astarisks? (***)
<Flats> nick: not for linux
<nicK`> Flats: wine ftw?
<macogw> where's the pastebin?
<lastnode> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ugarit_> so after multiple updates I have about 8 kernels, is it safe to delete all but the last?
<gnomefreak> macogw: the error is most likely not due to gcc but something with the ./configure options
<lastnode> ugarit_, id keep about 2 or 3, just to be safe
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | macogw
<ubotu> macogw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snowshoefox> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Flats> damn can't figure out ftw?  sorry
<mitch__> Is there a program on Ubuntu I can use to purchase music similar to the iTunes store? Besides the amaroK music store?
<nicK`> Flats: for the win
<macogw> !pastebin | configure:2670: checking for C compiler default output file name
<macogw> configure:2673: gcc   -I/usr/local/ssl/include/ -I. -lkrb5 -L/usr/local/ssl/lib/ conftest.c  >&5
<macogw> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lkrb5
<macogw> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<macogw> configure:2676: $? = 1
<ubotu> configure:2670: checking for C compiler default output file name: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flats> there ya go
<macogw> configure: failed program was:
<macogw> | /* confdefs.h.  */
<macogw> |
<nicK`> as in, just link me to a windows one and i'll use wine?
<macogw> | #define PACKAGE_NAME "OpenVPN"
<macogw> | #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "openvpn"
<ixian> LOL
<macogw> | #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.0.9"
<lastnode> oh noes
<macogw> | #define PACKAGE_STRING "OpenVPN 2.0.9"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<macogw> | #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "openvpn-users@lists.sourceforge.net"
<macogw> | #define IFCONFIG_PATH "/sbin/ifconfig"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Flats> for windows there are many ****** to real text password programs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Flats> Ok I have a problem, when I try to compile kvirc I get an error message.  When i llok at the config.log, this seems to be the error,  Would someone mind taking a look?  Linux noob here...    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32875/
<lastnode> gnomefreak, another reason we need Upstream _soon_.. ;-) wanna check out the latest trunk? :-)
<macogw> | main ()
<macogw> | {
<macogw> |
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<macogw> |   ;
<nicK`> rofl
<gnomefreak> lastnode: cant right now
<macogw> |   return 0;
<ixian> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@161.253.10.235]  by LjL
<nicK`> ROFL ON HIM
<lastnode> gnomefreak, i meant whenever :-)
* mcphail buries his head in his hands
<Flats> hehehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Flats> poor gnome
<gnomefreak> lastnode: yeah
<Flats> err macogw
<snowshoefox> any other wikis for building kernel for ubuntu?
<snowshoefox> i have mine all built, but need some help debugging
<lastnode> snowshoefox, that's probably the best
<lastnode> the link you got
<snowshoefox> hmm ok
<webhed> Anyone know if a simple way I could have aMule start automatically whenever the computer is idle? Like a screensaver?
<webhed> know if = know OF
<LjL> !info loadwatch | webhed
<ubotu> loadwatch: Run a program using only idle cycles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+1.1alpha1-5 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 80 kB
<webhed> LjL: thanks
<webhed> can I just install loadwatch via add remove or via synaptic?
<webhed> apt-get is doing it
<LjL> webhed: synaptic, apt-get or whatever you prefer. it's a package, there are many ways to install packages
<webhed> I got it
<webhed> I just apt-got it
<Flats> Anyone here KVirc to work on Edgy
<Flats> compile I mean?
<tonyyarusso> What do you have to do to get a system to recognize new PCI cards you just put in?
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, reboot, so it's picked up at startup?
<tonyyarusso> lastnode: Tried that
<webhed> LjL: does it add a shortcut into the menu somewhere?
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, lspci lists them?
<LjL> webhed: i think it's a console-only program
<webhed> ok
<webhed> looks that way
<tonyyarusso> lastnode: Yep
<klamsd> How do I make ubuntu stop asking for password everytime I install?
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, so what do you mean "work" then? what is the card?
<jerp> klamsd, like an auto login?
<herrerausmc> im about to install starcraft on wine but dont know where to install it to?
<herrerausmc> can someone help me out
<tonyyarusso> lastnode: Two are ethernet cards, one's a modem.  I'm not really worrying about the modem yet - just the others.  I'm hoping they'll show up in ifconfig
<herrerausmc> do i put it on the windows part of wine or what?
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, they don't.
<jerp> klamsd, I think it's somewheres in your system settings
<klamsd> jerp > Yes I guess so
<drbreen> herrerausmc just try ?
<klamsd> Ok thanks
<lastnode> herrerausmc, typically install it to program files inside wine. that's what i do.
<Aji-Dahaka> so, is there a supported way to migrate from amd64 to i386?
<herrerausmc> thanks last
<herrerausmc> freggin happy now
<lastnode> herrerausmc, enjoy!
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: no
<tonyyarusso> lastnode: Was that a question or a statement?
<lastnode> Aji-Dahaka, migrate what? did you change processors?
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, sorry, i thought there was a ? at the end. do they?
<tonyyarusso> lastnode: No
<Aji-Dahaka> lastnode yup
<jerp> klamsd, system/admin/login window
<Keelo> i know this is offtopic but, can you mix RDRAM brands?
<Keelo> just like this: [NEC]  [NEC]  - [Samsung]  [Samsung] 
<herrerausmc> stuff like this makes me love linux
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, google for the cards and drivers? look at the Ubuntu hardware compatability list?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@161.253.10.235]  by LjL
<jerp> find a tab that will ahve it there for you, I think it's the third one (right to left)
<Aji-Dahaka> hmm...so I'll have to reinstall an x86 and then copy the home directories over, huh?
<Aji-Dahaka> *growl*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lastnode> Aji-Dahaka, so what do you want to migrate? why not just copy your system settings over? your programs im, afraid, will not migrate
<lastnode> Aji-Dahaka, basically, yes. because of the different way they would have been compiled.
<Enforcer> hi
<jerp> klamsd, I was wrong it;s the fourth one under security tab
<lastnode> howdy Enforcer
<mcr> can someone tell me which dpkg has "resize" in it?
<Aji-Dahaka> lastnode yeah, I was kind of hoping that switching architectures in some-or-other file and an apt-get incantation could force all of the packages to reinstall but in 32-bit versions
<macogw> gnomefreak, here's the pastebin (cuz pricechild just showed how) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32877/
<Enforcer> i have a little general understanding problem i hope you can help me a little
<ReporterX> hi all!
<LjL> mcr: "dpkg -S /usr/bin/resize"
<Enforcer> im running edgy here
<ReporterX> i would like to disable the anti-aliasing efect on gtk fonts. I can i do it ?
<Arigato> what is the /opt/ fold for?
<lastnode> Aji-Dahaka, that's a thought actually, we shoul ddo more research
<herrerausmc> ok, now i installed startcraft and BW and i got to run it, it says that the CD is no cd inserted
<herrerausmc> what now??
<lastnode> herrerausmc, er, wine needs to find your cd drive
<Enforcer> ~# file /lib/libc-2.4.so
<lastnode> herrerausmc, can i /query you?
<lastnode> herrerausmc, (pm)?
<Enforcer> - /lib/libc-2.4.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, stripped
<herrerausmc> ya
<Enforcer> does that mean the lib only works on 2.6 kernel verions ?
<Enforcer> versions
<mcphail> ReporterX: System  Preferences  Font and switch it off
<Aji-Dahaka> I would be a bit surprised to have no way to do it in kubuntu as it was fairly trivial in freebsd to do this
<ReporterX> mcphail: thanks
<Aji-Dahaka> but mcphail said there was no way ... wonder what makes it so difficult
<tonyyarusso> lastnode: They release source code even.  One of the two is listed as working on the wiki; the other isn't mentioned.
<mcr> LjL: if you don't have the package installed, it won't tell you what package to install.
<ReporterX> mcphail: It's possible to disable anti-aliasing on gtk apps under kubunut ?
<LjL> mcr: indeed, but i think xterm is usually installed by default
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, hmmm i have no idea why they don't show up. see if a package (firmware etc) needs to be insatlled
<slavik> Aji-Dahaka: what are we talking about?
<LjL> !apt-file > mcr
<mcphail> ReporterX: no idea about GTK apps under KDE I'm afraid. KDE has it's own fonts dialog somewhere
<ReporterX> mcphail: ok... thanks
<tonyyarusso> lastnode: I'll poke around.  btw, dmesg has lines for each of them, giving designators of eth1 and eth2, and MAC addresses
<Aji-Dahaka> slavik I have an amd64 OS installed and want to migrate to an x86 OS in-place (I'm out of spare disks)
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, that's really weird. so ifconfig shows _nothing_ ?
<jamesbrink> does anyone here know what this means, im trying to compile a driver
<jamesbrink> and i get this dumb error
<Imel_20> .hiiii
<tonyyarusso> lastnode: Yeah.  Poking the ifconfig man page now just in case
<jamesbrink> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop
<slavik> Aji-Dahaka: do you have lots of customized stuff yet? (configs, personal files, etc)
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, cool
<Aji-Dahaka> slavik a bit, yeah
<lastnode> Aji-Dahaka, we were discussing this a while back, and someone in #-offtopic suggested a fix. generating a list of installed apps etc. i forget how he did it though.
<Aji-Dahaka> maybe only 30GB or so of home directories and a few hundred custom config files
<slavik> dpkg -l
<slavik> that gives a list of installed stuff
<ANaRcHiC-nix> i need help setting up the java runtime environment, can someone help plz?
<lastnode> ANaRcHiC-nix, what do you need?
<slavik> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Enforcer> anybody have an idea what to do about my problem ? the main problem is with LD_ASSUME_KERNEL="2.4.1" all kind of problems cant find there libs anymore
<Aji-Dahaka> slavik alright, should I save that to a file somewhere?
<tonyyarusso> lastnode: Hey now, magical -a switch
<slavik> Aji-Dahaka: dpkg -l output?
<Aji-Dahaka> yup
<lastnode> Aji-Dahaka, id do dpkg -l > installed_apps
<slavik> well, that isn't of much use ...
<ANaRcHiC-nix> lastnode: i installed the JRE from the sun website and i have it working in firefox but i would like mt programs to use the sun jre too
* jerp looks to see what Wanda the fish has for him to ponder this hour.
<Enforcer> isnt there a package on edgy for 2.4 kernel libc ? so i can have them put in ld config ?
<slavik> you want to reinstall them, don't you? (after formatting)
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, i was just gonna suggest that, actually :-) so the cards are there?
<Aji-Dahaka> formatting is exactly the problem
<slavik> hold on
<tonyyarusso> lastnode: Looks good - going to try bring one up
<Aji-Dahaka> the installed program list isn't even all that important to me...
<lastnode> tonyyarusso, good luck :-)
<Aji-Dahaka> I can reinstall apps as I need them
<lastnode> Aji-Dahaka, then you just need /home and what configs, exactly?
<Aji-Dahaka> lastnode yeah, that's roughly the issue
<Aji-Dahaka> lastnode but I don't have spare room to hold the stuff
<lastnode> Aji-Dahaka, what configs, exactly?
<lastnode> Aji-Dahaka, burn to multiple DVDs
<slavik> locate *.conf > config_files
<slavik> what about resizing the partitions?
<Aji-Dahaka> lastnode ideally /etc/passwd, and the /etc/X11 and the global kde configs and ...
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: external drives are cheap these days
<Aji-Dahaka> slavik no non-full partitions (only 2 partitions total)
<Aji-Dahaka> mcphail but is it that hard of an operation to do an in-place upgrade?
<slavik> Aji-Dahaka: how much space on each?
<diamondjoe> anybody ably to help a newb with a driver problem?
<Aji-Dahaka> I really don't see why it should be hard for an OS to use
<RedKrieg> Hi all, I'm trying to get swat running for samba setup, but it doesn't seem to start and fails silently.  Anyone know where I should go to find xinetd logs?  I'm following this tutorial: http://jonpeck.blogspot.com/2006/11/how-to-configure-80-fileserver-in-45.html
<lastnode> diamondjoe, ask and we'll see
<Aji-Dahaka> slavik about 2GB on one and 8GB free on the one that I have ubuntu installed on
<slavik> mcphail: if hard drive space is cheap, then why doesn't everyone have a petabyte or so of storage?
<diamondjoe> I have a 6 year old dell laptop
<diamondjoe> i'm trying to load the drivers for a belkin 54g wireless card
<slavik> Aji-Dahaka: hmm ... how much data do you need to back up?
<diamondjoe> keep getting syntax errors in terminal
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: the 64 bit OS is different on every level. There is no supported way to change to the 32 bit OS
<Aji-Dahaka> slavik about 30GB
<gu014> hello, when i try to do a /etc/init.d/apache2 restart i receive this error message: apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName  any suggestions?
<tim167> I have no sound in flash movies in Firefox, how can I fix this?
<diamondjoe> the forums i have tried suggest rt2500.inf as the right driver
<lastnode> diamondjoe, what errors, pastebin them
<spydervs2> could somebody help me
<postangcslv> tim167: upgrade to the flash 9 beta
<spydervs2> ???
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: and, to be honest, if you are going to try such a thing without backing up your data first you are going to regret it
<diamondjoe> sh: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dwango> spydervs2, not if you don't ask a question
<spydervs2> kk, I'm unable to install any program
<tim167> postangcslv: i'll have a look
<rc-1> java applets arnt resizing (the window does, but not whats inside it) how to fix>?
<jvolkman-h> spydervs2, how are you trying to install programs?
<Aji-Dahaka> mcphail I still don't see why it should be a difficult or (even more importantly) dangerous operation.  should simply remove all of the packages installed and install all new versions
<bluefox83> ok, my friend is instaling ubuntu dapper alternate, and the cd boots and he comes up to a menu of items, what do i tell him to pick to go into the ubuntu installer? i don't remember any options
<Aji-Dahaka> maybe I'm missing some big complexity specific to ubuntu, but it really was safe and trivial for freebsd
<RedKrieg> bluefox83: it should be the first option, "Install to hard disk" if memory serves
<bingnet922> Hi channel! First question of the day: I am trying to connect to ubuntu running samba under user level security. I can see guest OK shares, but I can't access [homes] . In WinXP and Win2k the authentication dialog simply reappears with no error. Clues?
<jayHat> How do I kill the fish 'free the fish'?
<swsrush> bingnet: did you add the users with smbpasswd?
<RedKrieg> jayHat: restart gnome panel
<jvolkman-h> jayHat, killall gnome-panel
<bluefox83> RedKrieg, it Install in text mode, Install in OEM mode, install a server, check CD integrity, rescue a broken system, memory test, boot from first HD and under all that a bunch of function options...
<buzzed> hi
<RedKrieg> bluefox83: oh, text mode
<jayHat> Thank you RedKrieg and jvolkman-h
<buzzed> what is this... Xirlink Webcam Linux Driver
<AG28> If ubuntu is loaded on the second partition of a S-ATA drive, where should Grub be installed.  XP is in partition 1.  (HD0 keeps failing).
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: well, for a start dpkg/apt have the architecture "hard wired" at compile time and will always try to use the 64bit packages. If you get over that one, it is only the first of your worries
<lastnode> AG28, grub should be installed to your MBR?
<buzzed> actually i am trying to get the webcam to work
<bluefox83> RedKrieg, the kernel modules on the disk are bad..can i switch him to a terminal to apt-get install a newer kernel and modules?
<AG28> I agree, but how does one do this from the v6.10 installer?
<Aji-Dahaka> so if I could install a 32-bit dpkg and then dpkg -i a 32-bit apt ... it would want to grab 32-bit binaries automagically, mcphail ?
<sn0n> firefox bug needs attn!! ;-)
<grout> in term all the m's are stuck to other letters, anyone know how to fix this?
<buzzed> /dev/.static/dev/video0
<RedKrieg> bluefox83: off of the alternate install cd, that might be a bit rough.  it's not designed to get you a working live command line interface to my knowledge
<spydervs2> jvolkman-h, lets do a private convo, it'll be easier
<joevandyk> Is there a way to clear out the test database after every test?
<slavik> Aji-Dahaka: here's a bad idea ... change the repos to the 32bit ones and then apt-get distupgrade ...
<RedKrieg> bluefox83: if he can boot to the regular install disk he could do it from a terminal
<slavik> Aji-Dahaka: I would not try the above
<zaehlas> I'm trying to work with Wine, and although I can install apps, I can't seem to run them, I get no errors, they just start to show up, then quietly disappear.
<slavik> zaehlas: run them from terminal ... there might be errors
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: maybe, but I doubt it :) Version numbering would be the same between the two architectures, so unlikely to update. You'd end up with a mess of 32 and 64 bit apps, each eaxpecting different word sizes etc
<bluefox83> RedKrieg, he can't, for some reason the drive wont read the image
<Aji-Dahaka> mcphail there's a flag to force reinstalling of all packages, right?
<moua> hi
<zaehlas> slavik: I have, no messages followin. I get a flashing cursor, and the Wine application appears on my bar, then it disappears, but no messages in the terminal itself at all
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: no idea
<Rounin> Hello... Does anyone know whether it's currently possible to get 802.1x authentication for Ethernet connections during installation of Ubuntu?
<Rounin> The same used for wireless
<Aji-Dahaka> seems like if I debootstrap to root, and then issue a command to the new 32-bit app to reinstall everything ...
<moua> i have a new macbook pro core 2 duo, which version should i use ? x86 or 64 ?
<slavik> zaehlas: WINEDEBUG="all" wine windowsapp.exe
<RedKrieg> bluefox83: unless he can boot to single user mode off of the hard disk under a different (older) kernel, not much I can think of
<slavik> moua: I suggest 32bit because of flash and such
<zaehlas> slavik OK, let me try that.
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: your data cannot be very valuable to you
<slavik> moua: you can use 64bit though
<Aji-Dahaka> why would this endanger my data?
<bluefox83> RedKrieg, grub was installed fine, but it didn't install the kernel or it's modules right..
<bz029> whats the best FLash player i can use with Edgy on PPC
<grout> anyway to set fonts to default?
<Aji-Dahaka> I don't see this rewriting /home (my most valuable data)
<bluefox83> and it keeps freezing his system during installation
<Aji-Dahaka> and there will be no reformat so the filesystem should stay consistent
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: for a start, you are changing kernel architecture via an unsupported route. Can you say that your filesystem drivers will remain consistent throughout that process?
<Aji-Dahaka> well, the in-memory kernel will be consistent and the on-disk version should be written consistently so when I reboot it should be consistent
<Aji-Dahaka> it's not as if I'm rewriting my current filesystem drivers during runtime
<bluefox83> does the alternate cd have a shell in it that i could boot into?
<RedKrieg> bluefox83: not that I know of, sorry
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: you make rather brave assumptions :)
<bluefox83> what does the Rescue broken installation do?
<moua> thanks slavik
<slavik> moua: np
<moua> except flash, what's problems with 64bits version ?
<slavik> moua: 64bit is fine, but there are troubles with multimedia stuff ... I believe you can chroot to 32bit for those things
<zaehlas> slavik OK, I ran that command using one of the apps I had installed earlier, I specified winedebug="all", does that save the debug information in a file?   Wine did not attempt to load the app, nor did I see a new file appear in my home directory, or should I look elsewhere for debug info?
<slavik> moua: used to be OO but that is fixed
<Motorhead> weird... my list of ppl only shows 2 ppl
<slavik> zaehlas: all the stuff should be printed to screen
<Aji-Dahaka> mcphail does it help that I'm a kernel dev by day and that my questions regarding this operation are solely inquiries into how ubuntu's package system will accomodate this safe and possible operation?
<zaehlas> slavik: I got a terminal prompt. I guess I blew it on the wine install? and it's not really working at all?
<nuts`> whats the package for flash player for firefox?
<zaehlas> slavik: no information following the command at all
<rjent_> could someone tell my why serpentine is looking for /dev/sg0 when my dvd-burner is on /dev/sg1 ? Thx
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: it doesn't help at all. If you were a kernel dev _and_ a dpkg guru then it might...
<Aji-Dahaka> that's why I'm asking the dpkg gurus ;)
<Motorhead> help
<slavik> zaehlas: is this all using the same windows app?
<Motorhead> not help lol
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: :)
<Aji-Dahaka> but I am quite sure that the filesystem will remain consistent the entire run
<Varanger> hello
<Motorhead> i am just checking commands so don't pay attention to me
<mcphail> Aji-Dahaka: if you can manage to do this safely, a howto would be nice...
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Motorhead> omg
<slavik> ooh, not good ...
<zaehlas> slavik: yep. I've only tried to install one app, as a test app. Exact lines I'm using are wine "C:\Program Files\Yahoo! Games\Bejeweled 2 Deluxe\WinBej2.exe" or the debug line you gave me winedebug="all" wine "C:\Program Files\Yahoo! Games\Bejeweled 2 Deluxe\WinBej2.exe"
<Motorhead> indeed
<cmweb> Can some one tell me how to open my repositories
<cmweb> i waant to edit the list
<Varanger> I have installed Dosbox, does anyone know how to make audio work???
<LjL> cmweb: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jerp> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<monokrome> yo
<zaehlas> 'sup
<monokrome> Chillin.
<monokrome> Tryin' to fix my cam.
<Aji-Dahaka> well that wasn't nearly as helpful as I was hoping :p  but here goes nothin'
<Trainstroker> how do i use a wireless card w. dapper?
<Motorhead> guys, does anyone know a program like kate but for gnome???? (i know gedit, but i want one with integrated terminal, emacs maybe?)????
<Aji-Dahaka> Motorhead could always just use kate
<Aji-Dahaka> or emacs
<Aji-Dahaka> or vim with the terminal addition
<Motorhead> kate crashes :/
<Motorhead> so emacs i guess
<Aji-Dahaka> that's not great
<Motorhead> would it be recomendable to reinstall kate?
<Aji-Dahaka> Motorhead wouldn't hurt anything, fo sho
<Motorhead> ok, ill try it, thnx
<cmweb> Warning to all. The update to 6.10 made me crash. Use at your own risk
<Motorhead> lol
<Aji-Dahaka> heh
<slavik> something crashed ...
<worldjam> is there a way to get windows fonts such as Arial and so on onto ubuntu?
<slavik> !mstcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mstcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuts`> whats the package for flash player for firefox?
<LjL> !fonts > worldjam
<LjL> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<LjL> !flash > nuts`
<Motorhead> YAY, kates working, thnx aji!!
<gubluntu> i have lost my virtual terminals
* rednaxel got Beryl+XGL working
<Motorhead> cool
<aksnowman> rednaxel: sweet, work pretty nice?
* Motorhead loves beryl
<zaehlas> Well, how do I go about completely uninstalling the Wine I have now, and starting over from scratch?
<Aji-Dahaka> Motorhead glad it worked :)
<rednaxel> aksnowman, yes... but some OpenGL games fail
<Motorhead> :)
<Allans> problems with pinter.printer does not detect drivers..
<mnguyen> I using Edgy Eft... and I tried to install the nvidia drivers... I modified the xorg.conf... restarted... and now X wont start...
<aksnowman> hey, about 15 minutes ago, I was trying to install a bunch of stuff w/ the synaptic package manager, suddenly it stops connecting to about a dozen servers...
<mnguyen> anybody else having problems with the nvidia driver?
<mnguyen> im using the generic kernel
<slavik> hmm
<Aji-Dahaka> I have teh problem where I have to reinstnall the nvidia drivers every boot
<aksnowman> ouch!
<slavik> Aji-Dahaka: eh? are you sure that the module is not being loaded?
<gubluntu> can anyone help me get my vt's back?
<gubluntu> ctrl+alt+F1-F6 do nothing
<slavik> gubluntu: good question, thanks for reminding me about it
<aksnowman> what'd you do to make them disappear?
<gubluntu> they just send me to a blacnk screen with a blinking cursor.. no login
<slavik> gubluntu: looks like they were taken out in edgy
<Aji-Dahaka> slavik quite sure it's not loadable
<Aji-Dahaka> some error saying that I have conflicting versions, 7xxx and 8xxx, iirc
<slavik> Aji-Dahaka: drivers = modules = have to be loaded
<slavik> hmm
<gubluntu> im not running edgy
<slavik> gubluntu: oh ...
<Aji-Dahaka> so I just run the installer the once every couple weeks that I reboot
<Allans> problems with pinter.printer does not detect drivers..anyone?
<Aji-Dahaka> not a big thing
<Aji-Dahaka> http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<Aji-Dahaka> that doc looks promising for my installation issue :)
<wylie348> Hello All!
<bingnet922> swsrush: Yes, and in W2k the authentication dialog does read "Incorrect password or unknown username for:"
<aksnowman> does anyone know why over 80 packages that I was trying to install can't be downloaded? I just installed this computer yesterday and updated the list of available packages before I started...
<slavik> aksnowman: what is the exact error? just that they can't be downloaded?
<aksnowman> umm, one sec
<aksnowman> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imlib+png2/imlib-base_1.9.14-16.2ubuntu4_all.deb
<aksnowman>   404 Not Found
<aksnowman> for each package
<Motorhead> is it beryl's fault if open gl programs don't work.... or its just my crappy computer????
<jerp> remove the us.
<bingnet922> Hi channel! I am trying to connect to ubuntu running samba under user level security. I can see guest OK shares, but I can't access [homes] . In WinXP and Win2k the authentication dialog simply reappears error
<JoshJ> beryl shouldn't affect your opengl, i don't think
<slavik> Motorhead: not beryl ... but the way it is set up
<JoshJ> try it again with turning beryl off?
<Motorhead> oh boy
<confusco> OKAY guys, holy @#%&. do you know about the Firefox "show passwords" "feature" ????????????????
<slavik> Motorhead: do 'DISPLAY=:0 openglapp'
<jerp> aksnowman, remove the US
<slavik> confusco: yes
<Motorhead> ok
<bhudda> what is a program i can install that can monitor my cpu temp and change the fan speed?
<confusco> I just found out about it
<bingnet922> WinXP does not show any error, but Win2k reads "Incorrect password or unknown username for:"
<confusco> anybody sitting on your comp can view your firefox saved passwords, What the helL??? why did they do this
<slavik> confusco: it's been there for a LONG time ... you can also set a master password for those passwords :)
<Motorhead> slavik: it says unkown command :(
<confusco> slavik, the problem is they should make you set a master password by Default to view them
<Makemedie> Is Edgy out yet?
<confusco> yes
<bhudda> Yes
<Makemedie> I cant believe it.
<jerp> bhudda, open synaptic and use the search thingy;  with temp as the filter
<Makemedie> No download links anywhere on Ubuntu's site :\
<confusco> no?
<Makemedie> 6.10 is Dapper isnt it?
<openBack> anyone know how to set up SB LiveDrives? I'm trying to get audio to my speakers from an input on Line2 LiveDrive, but all I get is hum
<slavik> Motorhead: are you in same dir as the opengl app?
<slavik> if so, do ./openglapp
<Motorhead> XD
<Motorhead> no
<Motorhead> ok
<confusco> !6.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grout> anyway to set all my fonts back to default?
<bz029> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS A FIX TO THE REMOTE CONTROL NOT SAVING THE PASSWORD IN EDGY?
<Makemedie> god.
<confusco> 6.10 is edgy..
<Makemedie> stop typing in caps you idiot
<Makemedie> confusco: sure? :\
<bz029> accident
<confusco> ANNOUNCED: Ubuntu 6.10, code named Edgy Eft, has been released with many ...
<aksnowman> :/ I tried to update the package lists, got an error "Could not download all repository indexes"
<Makemedie> lol.
<Makemedie> I cant believe I missed that.
<Makemedie> thanks.
<Motorhead> slavik: :(
<Motorhead> wheres that folder :S
<slavik> Motorhead: what folder?
<slavik> . ???
<fumon> Hey, nightmare of a problem here. I've used sound before with my second soundcard, audigy 2 ZS, right now... after doing the usual and installing edgy I've got no errors , the soundcard is perfectly recognized and the sound management looks good... I've got no sound at all. Tried with the built in as well and that didn't work either.
<Motorhead> openglapp folder
<confusco> I honestly think Edgy could be a lot better..
<confusco> I think it needs a lot more GUI tools for simple things...
<grout> anyway to set all my fonts back to default?
<slavik> openglapp is the name of the app you are trying to run ... ie: it was an example :P
<Aji-Dahaka> *nervous*
<Makemedie> I only want Edgy for Beryl.
<Makemedie> I remember trying to install beta Beryl on beta Edgy :P
<Motorhead> oh boy
<fumon> Anyone? Help?
<Makemedie> Didnt work :P
<Motorhead> XD
<Aji-Dahaka> hope dpkg is alright with this debootstrapping / during runtime
<tonyyarusso> So I installed the popcon package on a whim, but it's complaining about not being able to send e-mail externally - what do I need for that?
<Motorhead> well that don't work slavik :(
<confusco> oh man I can't wait for Feisty though
<grout> what is the default edgy font?
<confusco> Serif?
<jerp> grout, open the font manager in the sytem/prefs and go to town.  I think mine were all set to monospace as default
<stalefries> Somehow my system has been set to use en-uk, I want en-us. How do I fix this?
<confusco> grout: I think it's Serif..
<fumon> Anyone?
<Motorhead> slavik: its just when i open an opengl program.. it closes session (as if i pressed ctrl+alt+back) and take me to the log in window
<fumon> Audio help?
<grout> thanks guys
<slavik> hmm ... dunno what to say
<Cat2> firefox 2.0 seems to crash a lot with Edgy, or is it just me??
<confusco> works fine for me
<rednaxel> Cat2, works fine here
<stalefries> me too
<confusco> read up the forums Cat2, there are probably people with a similar problem and solution
<Motorhead> slavik: well, thanks anyways
<grout> that didnt do it, theres some reason in term some letters colide with each other, i dont know if beryl is doing it or what
<confusco> hm
<confusco> fumon
<fumon> Si?
<confusco> what's your problem?
<slavik> Motorhead: it is the price you pay for wobbly windows :P
<Cat2> yes, i did read the forums and some others have had the problem too, especially with Adblock installed
<grout> how can i shut down beryl?
<stalefries> Cat2: try adblock plus instead?
<JoshJ> grout: beryl-manager, change it back to metacity in the menu
<fumon> I've got recognition of my audio card, I've done this in 3 previous versions of ubuntu.. and many other distros.. the card works, the speakers work... but I can't get sound. No errors either.
<Cat2> and by "a lot," I mean once in a while, that's a relative term i guess
<Cat2> sorry, i meant Adblock +
<stalefries> oh
<grout> joshj whats metacity?
<stalefries> Cat2. could you try it without for a while, and see if that helps?
<JoshJ> the default GNOME window manager
<JoshJ> if you're on KDE just switch it to that instead
<stalefries> Somehow my system has been set to use en-uk, I want en-us. Can someone tell me how do I fix this?
<Cat2> yes, i should i guess, thanks
<kitche> stalefries: you mean the keyboard or the language?
<stalefries> kitche; language. Translations, etc
<kitche> stalefries: dpkg-reconfigure locales you can try that
<jerp> how do you refresh the gnome desktop?
<pluma_> Uhm... okay, I'm having a problem sharing a folder with samba. All works fine, but Windows prompts me for a username and password. My Linux account's data doesn't work, anonymous doesn't work and root doesn't work either.
<stalefries> kitche: thanks, I'll try that
<confusco> fumon, you DID check your sound properties?
<LjL> pluma_: man smbpasswd, i think
<stalefries> jerp: just the desktop? killall nautilus
<fumon> confusco: you mean in preferences?
<cablesm102> I've set up an anacron job to run sbackup, and it used to work fine. Now it doesn't work at all, even when I run anacron explicitly from the command line. The command it is supposed to run works fine, however. Can anyone help me fix this?
<confusco> yes
<fumon> Of course.
<jerp> stale, thanks
<stalefries> welcome
<confusco> I felt so stupid for not. I have 3 sound cards in my PC and didn't realize it didn't pick by default the one I wanted, haha
<fumon> I've got full recognition of the soundcard... all the bells a whistles too... but it dosn't seem to want to output any sound at all.
<fumon> Hahah
<stalefries> kitche: that didn't let me switch it
<confusco> so you have checked prefs?
<cablesm102> Can anybody help me troubleshoot/configure Anacron?
<fumon> It is recognising my soundcard, it says "Autigy 2 ZS".
<confusco> and made sure the volumes are unmuted in Volume Control
<stalefries> it just did "Generating locales..." and listed the en locales
<fumon> Selected in the volume control and everything.
<fumon> Yeah, it's unmuted.
<confusco> well I'm no expert myself, can't help much more
<fumon> *sigh* now I remember why I abandoned linux... 16 different distro installs... just one more that screwed up horribly.
<confusco> :(
<confusco> which distros?
<fumon> I'm nearly a veteran at this point.
<pluma_> It... panics...
<varsendaggr> is there a way to run a script that will tick a radio button on a website every 15 minutes?
<njh621> Ok, I need some help here, I had ubuntu installed, removed it, and for some reason, GRUB didn't uninstall
<pluma_> Ah, running it as root works.
<jvolkman-h> fumon: have you tried alsamixer?
<njh621> and so i can't go into windows normally
<stalefries> varsendaggr, perhaps, but it sounds really complicated
<fumon> Gentoo 3 times, fedora, ubuntu, suse... think I tried mandrake...
<njh621> and fixboot on windows didn't help
<stalefries> varsendaggr, whatever for??
<fumon> jvolkman-h, how do you mean?
<varsendaggr> to turn my wireless internet on and off
<stalefries> oh
<stalefries> varsendaggr, why everey 15 minutes?
<stalefries> every*
<varsendaggr> i am hardlined in but i want to switch it on and off every 10 minutes to screw with my neibors
<varsendaggr> muhhh
<stalefries> ahh
<stalefries> very funny
<jvolkman-h> fumon: alsamixer is a terminal application to mess with audio settings
<jvolkman-h> fumon: have you tried it?
<stalefries> but you should probably just do WEP or WPA and get em off
<fumon> jvolkman-h, not as of yet, though I shall now. Thankyou for reminding me about it.
<stalefries> instead of all that work
<varsendaggr> is there a wireless utility for gnome
<monokrome> hey
<varsendaggr> stalefries, i just did that yesterday but i want to screw with them
<stalefries> varsendaggr, not for what you want to do
<stalefries> hmm
<stalefries> varsen, I wouldn't know how to do that
<monokrome> Anyone here know where core dump files can be found? I'm working on an application, but I can't find the core dump i'm generating.
<stalefries> monokrome, your home dir?
<monokrome> stalefries: That's what I thought, but they arn't ther.e
<stalefries> hmm
<stalefries> that's where I find random ones
<monokrome> hrm
<stalefries> try your app's directory
<varsendaggr> well i'm out
<kitche> monokrome: it might be where your runnign your app
<stalefries> bye
<monokrome> looked there
<confusco> the core took a dump
<stalefries> somewhere in /tmp?
<jvolkman-h> fumon, from a simple google search, it looks like there's a common issue with your card and the digital output being enabled -- turning it off should fix your problem
<fumon> jvolkman-h, I have done that...
<fumon> jvolkman-h, it was the first thing I noticed.
<jvolkman-h> still no sound?
<fumon> jvolkman-h, wait! Miraculosly, toggleing it about 8 times in a row in frustration produced a different result...
<stalefries> varsendaggr, a wireless utility for gnome is NetworkManager, but not for your pranking idea
<fumon> I now have sound! Hura!
<stalefries> HURRAH!
<jvolkman-h> heh
<fumon> Now to get the ati drivers working <dread>
<jvolkman-h> ugh
<stalefries> Now you can enjoy the Ubuntu drumbeat!
<jvolkman-h> ati drivers suck
<stalefries> indeed
<fumon> Yes.... yes they do.
<monokrome> It's not in any of those place :/
<monokrome> I thought it'd be in /var/crash
<stalefries> monkrome: bah
<JoshJ> So, here's my question- Adblock on firefox, how do I block a flash ad?
<stalefries> good idea
<Ksilebo> Can anyone send me their /etc/init.d/apache file?
<JoshJ> right click on the ad gives me the *flash* rightclick menu
<monokrome> but it's not
<jerp> stale, I thought those were fingers snapping
<fumon> But I've done it on last years crap version of gentoo and two of this year's...
<JoshJ> doesn't give me the adblock menu
<stalefries> JoshJ: flashblock? or click the little tab that says adblock?
<fumon> As well as 3 of ubuntu...
<jvolkman-h> installing them is not hard
<JoshJ> i don't have a tab that says adblock on it :(
<fumon> Took me 3 days each time :P
<jvolkman-h> they just suck in general
<stalefries> jerp: you may be thinking of a different sound
<Ksilebo> Or just how to get it back into ubuntu...
<fumon> I've got a Radeon x1900XTX
<fumon> And dual monitors...
<stalefries> JoshJ: does it say adblock at the bottom right of the window
<stalefries> ?
<JoshJ> no
<JoshJ> i'm on firefox 2.0
<stalefries> then you may not have adblock installed
<JoshJ> well, really swiftfox but w/e
<stalefries> make sure you do
<stalefries> Tools>Addons
<JoshJ> i have "adblock plus" installed
<stalefries> ah
<stalefries> well
<stalefries> is there an adblockplus button next to the stop/refresh buttons?
<JoshJ> no :\
<jerp> come to think of it, the finger snaps could be a couple natives honing their fencing prowess with their spears
* JoshJ goes to get the other adblock extension i guess
<lap> Hi, someone for a question ?
<stalefries> JoshJ, thhe original adblock is old and not developed anymore
<jerp> lap, nope
<stalefries> lol
<JoshJ> so i guess i'll use both?
<JoshJ> ;\
<jerp> people who ask if they can ask a question should be shown the door
<stalefries> JoshJ: lookup the filterset g extension
<stalefries> save you a lot of trouble
<lap> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/ati ; http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<lap> 2 different link
<fumon> At least amarok works this time...
<lap> 2 way to install the same drivers
<lap> why ?
<JoshJ> nifty
<stalefries> lap: because we feel like confusing you. :)
<lap> Haha.
<lap> And the 2nd reason ? ;)
* rednaxel found a screenshot of his desktop from... 1999
<stalefries> dunno
<stalefries> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JoshJ> Because "there's more than one way"
<JoshJ> :P
<stalefries> lap: use that^
* rednaxel was running ICEWM back then
<herrerausmc> what command to i type to check what kernel version i have?
<Ahab> I have a question about the software update dialog in edgy, since there seems to be a change.
<stars> herrerausmc uname -r
<JoshJ> herrerausmc: uname
<JoshJ> well yeah
<stalefries> Ahab: what's up?
<Falstius> how can I change which volume gnome uses for the volume up and down?  It is changing the 'master' and I want it to change 'headphone'
<stalefries> Falstius: right click the volume control; hit open volume control, have fun
<stalefries> :)
<fumon> Oh yeah, almost forgot: Thank you greatly 'o helpers of hapless ubuntu users!
<stalefries> Your welcome, despite I did nothing :)
<fumon> Thanks for helping people not necessarily me, I know how insane it gets.
<stalefries> to think I only came to get help
<Ahab> Now there are it's divided into two sections, 'security updates' and 'distribution updates'.  My questions are, 1) why? and I can't seem to select any of the packages under the distro updates, does anyone know how to do that?
<stalefries> Ahab: no idea what that means
<stalefries> try Google
<fumon> Now... this time I'm going to try and get xgl working... wonder if it's possible to get it working in dual screen...
<Falstius> stalefries: I know how to change it manually, but I want to use the volume control buttons on my laptop.
<bruenig> stalefries, generally if you don't know, the accepted standard is that you don't respond. Not that you can't respond but if everyone who didn't know did what you did. The room would be hopelessly flooded
<stalefries> bruenig, ok
<stalefries> Falstius: hmm
<bruenig> stalefries, not intending to be rude or anything. I had to be told the same thing
<bhudda> Can someone tell me what this error means? : glGo: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<stalefries> bruenig: I had pointed Ahab out to something he didn't want, I was just picking up where we left off
<abarbaccia> hey - im using ubuntu edgy and whenever i want to type a '  or " i have to hit space after or else some weird character comes out -- how cna i fix that
<bruenig> bhudda, try sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2
<stalefries> bruenig: rather, I had offered to help before I knew the question: I got confused between 2 people
<slavik> I need the valgrind-dev library ...
<bruenig> stalefries, ah, I got you. I didn't realize that there had already been dialog. I thought that was his initial question. My fault.
<stalefries> abarbaccia: sounds like you have something turned on in keyboard prefs. Check System>Preferences>Keyboard
<klick_> Hey all, can anyone help me get my blue tooth device recognized? when i run hcitool dev it shows nothing.  I have an intergrated device on my x41 tablet, im not even sure what the device is called
<stalefries> bruenig: it's all good, I should have been rebuked for that before anyway
<bruenig> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bhudda> bruening I did that, and it gives me the same mesage...
<jerp> abarbaccia, fool around with your keyboard mapping in the system/prefs
<bruenig> bhudda, did it install anything?
<slavik> !valgrind
<bhudda> bruening no, it says that I have the current version already
<ubotu> valgrind: A memory debugger and profiler. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 13766 kB, installed size 33412 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<slavik> !valgrind-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valgrind-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahab> If anyone is curious to why I was having my problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/70114
<bruenig> bhudda, are you on 64 bit?
<bhudda> bruening Yes I am.
<bhudda> erg
<bhudda> bruenig
<bhudda> lol
<stalefries> Ahab: is that a bug report about it or what happened to you?
<Syco54645> where can i find my bookmarks for firefox?
<Ahab> about it: It was a packaging issues
<Syco54645> like the actual files that is
<klick_> bruenig, i followed that, but i dont see my device listed when i /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<stalefries> Syco54645: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html
<bruenig> Syco54645, ~/.mozilla/********.default/bookmarks.html
<stalefries> I think
<Syco54645> ok
<Syco54645> i will check there
<bruenig> stalefries is right, I missed the firefox
<jerp> syco, save them somewhere you decide using the manager
* stalefries beats bruenig! Ha!
<bruenig> klick_, I don't have any bluetooth devices. I just knew that !bluetooth existed
<jerp> use "Organize Bookmarks" there in the bookmarks menu in firefox
<Syco54645> ummm i have 2 different default forlders
<klick_> ohh ok, well can anyone else help me get my x41 integrated bluetooth device to be recognised?
<stalefries> Syco54645: hmm. Check both
<Syco54645> stalefries: well crap, they both have the bookmarks file.  basically what i am supposed to do is write a program for class that will zip up the bookmarks then email them to myself.  i guess i will just email the entire .default folders zipped
<stalefries> Syco: check which one has your bookmarks
<Syco54645> i could really care less if it does just the bookmarks, and i am sure that he doesnt give a "crap"(as he would put it) either
<bruenig> Syco54645, open the bookmarks.html in firefox and see if it has your bookmarks
<stalefries> open it, and see if it has the ones you want
<bruenig> it would be really easy to write a bash script for that
<Syco54645> stalefries and bruenig, he doesnt care that much, he just wants to teach the class that you can do all of this stuff using functions built into a language
<stalefries> the whole .default folder is pretty big
<Syco54645> bruenig: that is what i said i would do, but he absolutely hates perl, so i usually use perl just to get on him
<stalefries> all your extensions, etc
<Syco54645> stalefries: that is true, i guess i will make it just send that one file then
<bruenig> yeah, at least clear the cache if you are going to do that, don't want to get caught with anything um, untoward
<Syco54645> bruenig: eh i dont need to mail it to him, just hand him the source for it
<bruenig> ah
<stalefries> that's easier
<bhudda> bruenig any idea what I should do?
<bruenig> if you could just send the whole directory. You should have written a script that zips up all of / and sends it to you. That would be the same thing essentially
<bruenig> bhudda, what are you trying to open. You obviously have the wrong libraries
<Syco54645> bruenig: this is a small thing compared to what else he had us do, i had to write a web server and implement cgi (at least a crappy form where you called the file.exe), servlets (again a crappy for) and jsp (again with a crappy form, but it had to work with the servlets implementation)... all of this needed to be done in java, and i dont know java at all, nor do i now.  it is done too
<stalefries> wow
<Syco54645> bruenig: i should do that, he would find that funny
<stalefries> well done
<bhudda> bruenig http://panda-igs.joyjoy.net/English/glgo/download.html this Go client...
<khermans_> oohh got Sun JVM to segfault!
<stalefries> hey, now that it's GPL you can go and fix it1
<stalefries> *it!
<khermans_> wheres the source?
<Lam_> what do browseable, public, and available mean (samba)?
<bruenig> bhudda, I haven't too much experience hacking around 64 bit. Once I realized what a headache it could be, I switched to 32 bit. I assume you would need to get the 32 bit form of that dependency and then try to direct it to use that
<stalefries> khermans_, dunno
<stalefries> khermans_, I just know that it _is_ GPL
<bhudda> how do you direct it  bruenig? I think that is the last step I have
<bruenig> bhudda, but if it has problems with that, it will probably have problems elsewhere too. The easiest way may be to wine the windows version
<khermans_> stalefries, https://openjdk.dev.java.net/source/browse/openjdk/
<stalefries> aha!
<stalefries> Is there a way where I can block those so-and-so got on/off messages?
<bruenig> bhudda, I can't think of a way to do it from my limited knowledge of doing it without breaking other things. You could theoretically replace it with the 32 bit version of that libsdl or whatever it is called, but that would break other things that use it, so I can't think of a full proof way to do it. symlinks perhaps, but I would think that would pose the same problem
<Klick> Can anyone here help me get my bluetooth device recognised via hcitool scan I have an integrated device in my intel x41
<sinisterguy> has anyone had any success with the ubuntu package for the candido gtk engine on edgy?
<Jordan_U> To anyone that was helping me yesterday, I would like to say we actually found a backup of our NT4 server stable enough to run mySQL's migration tools, so hopefully they will be upgrading to debian instead of 2003 server :)
<Pelo> way to go Jordan_U
<immrtl> how do i tell if a module was built into kernel or built as an LKM?
<Jordan_U> Pelo: Wasn't me, I am just trying to help on the migration end, I know nothing about NT4 :)
<ChadMC> Hey, does anyone know how to fix the garbled Virtual Terminals (tty's) problem?
<Jordan_U> ChadMC: I know something to try.
<bhudda> blast, that sucks...
<ChadMC> thanks. I've tried a few things
<bhudda> Thanks for the help
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  I don'T know any of that stuff either,  but way to stick it to M$
<stalefries> I need help setting my locale (translations, etc) to en-us, as opposed to en-uk
<energon> hey know
<Jordan_U> ChadMC: Edgy upsplash screwed up my tty's, disabling upsplash fixed it.
<energon> now*
<energon> i <3 windows for gaming
<energon> =\
<Pelo> stalefries,  system > admin > language support
<immrtl> so does lsmod list only mods that have been built into kernel? or all modules loaded period?
<ChadMC> Jordan_U: =( I've tried disabling that. (took off splash from grub/menu.lst and rebooted) it didn't fix the problem.
<Klick> can anyone here send me there hci.conf and rfcomm.conf file?
<stalefries> Pelo: thank you! So much!
<energon> Klick: google.com parent directory hci.conf
<joeyk_>  lsmod  program to show the status of modules in the Linux Kernel
<yangsup> yang@super:~$ glxgears
<yangsup> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
<energon> Klick: google.com parent directory rfcomm.conf
<joeyk_> lsmod  is  a  trivial  program which nicely formats the contents of the
<joeyk_>        /proc/modules, showing what kernel modules are currently loaded.
<yangsup> my vediocard is km400IGP
<stalefries> Pelo: I've set that before, but it's still en-uk. It doesn't seem to apply to pre-existing accounts
<Pelo> stalefries,  is the language available ?
<stalefries> yes
<stalefries> I've set it to en-us
<Pelo> hmmm
<Malte> hi there ... can someone confirm that one server is down: de.archive.ubuntu.com (141.76.2.3)?
<stalefries> Malte: checking now on my end
<Pelo> stalefries,  and if you reboot , it reverts to en-uk or does it stick to en-us ?
<stalefries> Pelo: it hasn't changed yet, and it's been like this a while
<immrtl> joeyk_: , nice of you, but u still haven't answered my ?, i know how to man lsmod =)
<stalefries> Malte: I can open it
<bruenig> Malte, it takes me to the index
<Malte> mm ... kk ... workin that out then ...
<joeyk_> well.. i think man lsmod answers your questions right on
<stalefries> Malte: but it's a tad slow
<Pelo> stalefries,   try searching the forum for changing language
<Malte> okay ..
<Klick> hey guys, my bluetooth config files got deleted, and synaptic erros out trying to reinstall the package.. any ideas how i can force it to reinstall?
<kitche> immrtl: it onyl shows modules not the ones that are built into the kernel
<ChadMC> Anyone else have any suggestions to fix garbled virtual terminals (tty's) ?
<stalefries> Pelo: ok, I should've thought of that
<stalefries> Pelo: it's always what I suggest ;)
<Pelo> Klick, completely remove it and then intall it
<immrtl> kitche: thanks, how do i find out what is built in?
<Klick> pelo it errors when i try to complelty remove it
<Pelo> klick, lovely
<kitche> immrtl: the onyl way to know that is to look at the config file that was used to build the kernel really
<macogw> Hey uh, when I right-click and "Connection Information" on network manager applet, it says Error displaying connection information:
<macogw> Could not find some required resources (the glade file)!  Anyone know what that means/how to fix it?
<Klick> "E: bluemon:subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Klick> any clue what that means
<immrtl> so installing edgy from livecd would have used the kernel.*.*-generic.conf file correct?
<kitche> immrtl: it's usually named config-<version>
<Pelo> Klick,  try finding the sourcecode for it and compile it manualy
<immrtl> hrm
<Pelo> Klick,  opefully that should over-write it
<kitche> immrtl: it might be in /boot
<stalefries> Pelo: this comment helped: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1774211&postcount=2
<Pelo> stalefries,  goog going
<Pelo> good going
<stalefries> Pelo: it's "export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8", fyi
<immrtl> ah, found it, /boot/config-*.*-generic
<Pelo> stalefries, my system is in canadian french,  and it is working ok , but thanks anyway
<regeya_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<stalefries> Pelo: right, just so you know what it was.
<regeya_> ubotu: no, edgy is the 'testing' release of Ubuntu
<stalefries> someone should revert what regeya did
<stalefries> ubotu: no, edgy is Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<stalefries> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<kitche> regeya: it's the latest release
<stalefries> kitche, I just fixed it
<stalefries> first time ubotu-submitter :)
<stalefries> also, regeya, left
<linuxfanstar> hey
<linuxfanstar> does anyone know anything about ENVY
<slavik> Oh man ... Beryl is awesome
<linuxfanstar> supposedly it will isntall nvidia drivers automatically
<linuxfanstar> beryl is awesome
<kitche> linuxfanstar: just install nvidia-glx
<linuxfanstar> ya for some reason it wasnt working in edgy
<linuxfanstar> neither would the legacy one
<immrtl> kitche: can u clarify one last thing? in my xorg.conf it says for my gfx card im using driver ati, but lsmod shows radeon and drm as the running mods
<kitche> immrtl: ati is a wrapper to the open source version of radeon drivers it picks the best driver for your card and drm is needed to run dri
<Lam_> is it spelled officially as Xine or xine?
<kitche> !xine|Lam_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> *nix generally prefers lowercase
<Lam_> ok thanks
<linuxfanstar> i have an nvidia fx5200
<bruenig> althought Thunar for some reason refuses to be lowercase, arrogant file manager
<Bilange> quickie: where can I change Ubnutu's language? For example: I currently have installed ubuntu in french, and want to see everything in engish instead. I suppose its in the init scripts, but where?
<slavik> I need the valgrind debugger dev package, is that just the source code?
<yangsup> g: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
<stalefries> Bilange: I just figured this out 2 minutes ago
<stalefries> Bilange: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1774211&postcount=2
<stalefries> that should fix you up
<stalefries> !locale|stalefries
<ubotu> stalefries: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Bilange> yeah, I was scrolling up
<Bilange> thanks, sorry for the repeating :)
<immrtl> kitche: i want to install the closed proprietary ati drivers but it recommends uninstalling current ones, can i just keep the current ones but "disable" them
<kitche> immrtl: you installing from apt?
<immrtl> no
<immrtl> should I?
<Evan_> I'm running ubuntu live cd and i'm trying to mount my linux partition, can someone guide me?
<stalefries> Bilange, that should work, but also look at this:
<kitche> immrtl: well when you change your xorg.conf to fglrx the other ones will be disabled
<stalefries> !locale\Bilange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locale\Bilange - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> !locale|Bilange
<ubotu> Bilange: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<bruenig> Evan_, open the terminal, and first make the directory that you intend to mount the partition in, mkdir whatever
<Bilange> im already on this page :)
<immrtl> Evan_: mount /dev/hda* /mnt/<mkdir beforehand>
<bruenig> immrtl, could be sda
<bruenig> doesn't necessary have to /mnt
<immrtl> ok but if hes having trouble doing this its obvious we dont need to get technical
<immrtl> thx for the heads up tho
<bruenig> immrtl, if he is having trouble, your snippet will make no sense
<bruenig> and if he had sda, it would especially be troublesome
<immrtl> ? k then
* bruenig is tired
* stalefries says bruenig should go to sleep
* bruenig thinks he probably should
<immrtl> but should i install the ati drivers from apt or just d/l them?
<bruenig> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<immrtl> i've read it, im asking is it better to install the bin from ati site or use apt-get
<bruenig> if they are the same, apt-get, if the sites is better then you have to weigh the benefits of having it installed with apt or having to maintain it manually
<immrtl> shrug, thing is i dont know apt too well
<Evan_> thanks guys that was simple!
<bruenig> apt is more convenient than manual maintain, makes sure the whole system is coherent but whatever
<immrtl> i know the basic get commands and some options but barely scratched surface
* bruenig goes to sleep
<immrtl> alright ill try it, thx
<Evan_> how can i write to the mounted partition?
<AdamKili> mpg321 has a mess up i think. on some mp3s it plays 00:00 to 00:30, restarts then plays seconds 00:00 to 00:35 seconds, restarts and plays 00:00 to 00:40, etc.           Is it supposed to only provide a preview? and if it is, why does it keep repeating, playing a little further into the song each time? it seems like if it's only supposed to preview, it would play the first 30 seconds once. Is there a way to make it play the whole thing?
<ReWT_AxS> how do i check to see who is all on the network im on
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<ReWT_AxS> in terminal
<confusco> what you mean
<ReWT_AxS> im on wired network
<ReWT_AxS> i wanna know who all is on it right now
<joeyk_> get an ip scanner
<ReWT_AxS> no way to do it in terminal/
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<stalefries> reWT_AxS: just look at your router's webpage
<J-_> is there a program that I can use like Guitar Pro for ubuntu?
<power-lt> how can i check what driver my wireless card are using ?
<stalefries> no way to do it in the termina;
<ReWT_AxS> k
<ReWT_AxS> thanks
<joeyk_> hgahaha
<NineTeen67Comet> whelp .. I updated a bunch of stuff (gstreamer included) and now my sound is TU .. (sound blaster live card .. emu10k1) .. any Ideas on where to start looking?
<avital14> Hey is there where one goes for ubuntu help?
<NineTeen67Comet> avital14: this is the place .. or the forums ..
<blacknine> anyone alie in here?
<avital14> INineTeen67Comet: am trying to use my ATI card under the open source driver and i cannot get my resolution set off of 640X Freaking huge!
<NineTeen67Comet> blacknine: think just us askers are in here ..
<blacknine> well i cant change my screen res in Kubuntu
<avital14> I have tried editing the xorg,conf file and removing all but the 1280X1024
<NineTeen67Comet> avital14: If it is a new'er card you'll have to follow an install for a current ATI driver, if it's older (mine WAS a 9200se then you can use the ati or radion drivers ..
<avital14> still no success
<NineTeen67Comet> avital14: I'm not good at ati stuff (they aren't always too nice to Linux folk) ..
<avital14> I have a 9250 pro PCI
<avital14> and i tried the proprietary drivers.. and well my DVI doesn't work
<NineTeen67Comet> avital14: then you should be okay with the old open source drivers .. lemme see if I can find the how-to on that ..
<stalefries> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<avital14> I'm about to get a new Card on Newegg and ebay this ATI pos....
<stalefries> wait, that won't help
<NineTeen67Comet> avital14: this link is my stand handy dandy standby when I install a new Ubuntu ..http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<stalefries> good
<AdamKili> in Nautilus, when I pause on a .mp3 file, mpg321 starts to play it, but on most of the .mp3s it skips and repeats like a scratched CD, but when i run mpg321 on the same file in the terminal, there's no problem at all. is there a way to fix this?
<stalefries> avital14, go for nvidia if you want something fast that'll work with  linux
<stalefries> AdamKili: it's only meant to do a preview in Nautilus
<confusco> why's that?
<stalefries> so you can tell what the file is
<avital14> yah
<stalefries> Wow, I just closed firefox and regained HALF of my RAM
<avital14> i'm gonna build a new system with some x-mas money... Nvidia is what i am looking at
<avital14> so you have any suggestions?
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone got the latest Cedega ?
<stalefries> avitalia: nvidia's fine, beyond that I have no idea, I'm not a hardware man
<AdamKili> stalefries: is there a way to make it play the whole thing? sometimes it's a lot more intuitive to browse by folder playing a song here and there, without having to wait for Amarok or Rythmbox to load each time
<stalefries> AdamKili: no idea
<stalefries> I would just forget it and load some mp3 player
<stalefries> you may try something like XMMS, it's a little more lightweight
<Darok> could anyone help me figure out why my video doesnt start
<blacknine> where is xorg.conf?
<Shadow_mil> I have a cam, that supports video output, which connects to my  USB
<Evan_> I mounted hda1 but I cannot write to it, help please :D
<Darok> Im doing a bare installation
<Darok> im on CLI
<stalefries> /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think
<Shadow_mil> how can I use that as my video input?
<JoshJ> that's it, yes
<Darok> ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it doesnt start
<Darok> im running a 865G intel VGA chip
<cmweb> Can anyone help me install java
<Darok> whats the equiv on the dpkg screen
<stalefries> !java|cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Darok> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<power-lt> when i run wpa_supplicant -ira0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w i get "Operation not supported" ,what can be wrong ?
<Darok> !865
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 865 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darok> mm
<cmweb> !routers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> cmweb: why routers?
<snide> almost midnight, ladies and gentlemen
<snide> i love you linuxians
<snide> :P
<JoshJ> it's GNU/linuxians >:[
<cmweb> Hu oh sorry, i need help on taht also but it dont got it
<snide> :( sorry lol
<JoshJ> :P
<stalefries> Midnight where? Europe?
<snide> i said almost.. in canada
<stalefries> oh
<snide> ontario - est time
<cmweb> Can any one help me fix 'sun-java5-bin' is not available in any software channel
<stalefries> almost 9 here. ONO!
<snide> gmt - minus 5 hrs
<JoshJ> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<stalefries> !Multivers|cmweb
<cmweb> Im their but
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Multivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> !Multiverse|cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<joeyk_> nmap is another good ap but its for more port scans
<snowshoefox> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<CorpseFeeder> I currently use something called "bonjour" to share printers on MacOS X with Windows computers on the network. Is it conceivable that I might be able to use bonjour in Ubuntu to share files between Ubuntu and MacOS X and Ubuntu and Windows?
<snowshoefox> !debian/rules
<cmweb> ok dont wear the bot down
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debian/rules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snowshoefox> where are the debian/rules located?
<cmweb> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<snide> i know that each distro is pretty different and has pros/cons but id like to hear ur perference .. which distro do you guys like the most?
<JoshJ> ...
<stalefries> snide: Ubuntu, duh! :)
<JoshJ> if you want "real" answers to that ask in a "neutral" channel like ##linux
<JoshJ> (not sure they're "neutral" but well...)
<carpediem> uh, you came to #ubuntu to ask us our distro of choice?  Nice poll tainting.
<snide> :P lol
<Lam_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sagemassa> heya #ubuntu
<stalefries> !bonjour|CorpseFeeder
<joeyk_> !ldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonjour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> ubotu, you have failed us!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you have failed us! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> !edit source file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edit source file - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snowshoefox> the Kernelbuild tutorial is not very comprehensive for ubuntu
<cmweb> anyone
<sagemassa> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cmweb> ?
<sagemassa> meh
<stalefries> ubotu, you have failed us is I'm so sorry
<snowshoefox> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<snide> i was surprised to find that the ubuntu made printing / internet / etc worked without ever having me to dl the necessirly files, etc compile and install the other distros didnt auto like this one does
<cmweb> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stalefries> !you have failed us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you have failed us - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> hmm
<cmweb> !hack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sagemassa> omg bot spam
<snide> lol
<stalefries> ubotu, "you have failed us" is "I'm so sorry"
<JoshJ> snide: i was fairly amazed by how easy it was to "install" my HP Deskjet 2847
<blacknine> i cant edit xorg.conf....
<cmweb> How do i edit the sources list
<stalefries> Don't I know it
<JoshJ> *3847
<snide> yeah, my psc 2110 all in one worked just fine
<JoshJ> cmweb: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<stalefries> blacknine: you need root privileges for that
<blacknine> i have root
<snide> because of the cup service, it somehow communicated with it just fine
<stalefries> !sudo|blacknine
<ubotu> blacknine: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<snide> with um hpjs driver
<sagemassa> then you can doo it blacknine
<JoshJ> that said, my parents' lexmark... XJ73? (i think?) didn't work :(
<JoshJ> the scanner did, printer wouldn't
<stalefries> I think Epson and Lexmark are generally the worst on Linux
<snowshoefox> How come the kernel docs are so sparse for Ubuntu?
<snide> eehh, yea check the list of supported products under either cup or hpjs driver
<snide> google it
<sky123> Has anyone used communigate? and set it all up on ubuntu?
<cmweb> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<stalefries> snowshoefox: Check the Faqs, Howtos, tips and tricks section on ubuntuforums.org It's pretty full with kernel howto's
<cmweb> tryin to get definition
<snowshoefox> k, i'll check it out stalefries, thx
<stalefries> welcome
<sagemassa> anyone ever seen a box loose its inet static and pull a dhcp addy ?
<Shadow_mil> Hey... how do I get my web cam to work?
<stalefries> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<snide> hm the bot can be useful sometime
<stalefries> very useful
<sagemassa> but if i run a networking restart it re-establishes static?
<Evan_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<gmitchel> !stupid freakin AC97 sound
<stalefries> I didn't even know it knew about webcam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupid freakin AC97 sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snide> lol
<Zububwa> !wireless router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> gmitchel; ubotu is not omnipotent
<snide> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blacknine> i still cant seem to edit the xorg.conf file....it says i dont have privliages, while i do
<gmitchel> i realize this
<sagemassa> blacknine are you acting as su now?
<snide> blacknine u gotta type in your root password
<cmweb> YAY, its installing java
<snide> the one you created during installation
<stalefries> blacknine: try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stalefries> cmweb, congrats
<cmweb> ljl, are you on
<gmitchel> does anyone have the atiixp sound drivers sucessfully working in Dapper?
<blacknine> gedit?
<cmweb> stalefries, :D
* stalefries has been on #ubuntu for so long, and should quit for the night soon
<stalefries> blacknine: text editor for gnome
<cmweb> gmitchel mine camo on the platform installed
<stalefries> you could also use nano
<stalefries> which is command-line based
<blacknine> oh, im using kde(nubuntu), that channel is slower with people so i figure ill ask here
* cmweb Gives every one a pinch of you know what
<gmitchel> cmweb: did you have to do anything special to get sound working? mine seems to have the drivers installed correctly but I can't get it to play any sound
<Shadow_mil> stalefries: ok my web cam is weird.  Its a digital cam that can output video
<sky123> Anyone using CommunigatePro?
<stalefries> gmitchel: that sounds like a ad case of muted sound to me :)
<cmweb> gmitchel, mine were working on the live disk, i did nothing to them they just work
<stalefries> Shadow_mil: I have no idea about webcams
<gmitchel> cmweb: haha, i only wish
<stalefries> Shadow_mil: never used one ever
<gmitchel> cmweb: tried alsamixer like a thousand times
<docgnome> is anyone else having problems with ipkungfu on edgy? After installing it it spits back a bunch of error messages. the first two are nearly the same.... "/usr/sbin/ipkungfu: 6: source: not found"
<Evan_> I cannot write to my linux partition, ahhhhh
<Shadow_mil> stalefries: I can choose from NTSC or PAL output
<cmweb> althogh, you chould chek the hardware
<cmweb> im using Rythmbox
<mlots> Why does sound work under 2.4 and not 2.6? The sound modules apear to load. What should I be looking for? alsaplayer doesn't run, dsp seems to be missing, udev is installed...
<gmitchel> cmweb: do you know what chipset your sound has?
<stalefries> Shadow_mil: once again, I have no idea. I would suggeset googling your webcam's model + ubuntu or linux
<bigfuzzyjesus> so
<docgnome> the file it is trying to source at that line is /etc/ipkungfu/pre.conf which is there...
<stalefries> docgnome: have you checked line 6?
<docgnome> stalefries: aye. it is the end of an if statement which after the conditional, is doing 'source /etc/ipkungfu/pre.conf'
<jedilj> can someone tell me how to intall a downloaded program
<docgnome> sans quotes
<cmweb> OML i thought we were taalking about ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
<jedilj> i'm new and don't know what i'm doing
<cmweb> do this
<ubd> how can i upgrade to 6.10 desktop from dapper server?
<cmweb> in ubuntu go to system
<stalefries> docgnome; no idea at this point
<snowshoefox> wow, kernel compilng now is so automated
<cmweb> administration->devicemanager
<stalefries> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jedilj> okay
<stalefries> oh, wrong one
<gmitchel> cmweb: that's the proper southbridge and audiocontroller, just wondering if the chip was a realtek 650 or 850 or what
<confusco> !programs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snowshoefox> no more .swp files from viming in every directory to modify configs
<confusco> jediji, what do you want to do?
<sky123> docgnome: i think there maybe still an ipkungfu irc room..the guy that wrote it...is usually just hanging out
<Snake> is there some way for me to control the volume levels of gnome-volume through a shell script?
<jedilj> install souldseek
<jedilj> soulseek
<stalefries> ubd: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<cmweb> yeah its a realtech
<ubd> ^^
<gmitchel> cmweb: i have a 650 working on an old maching, but the 850 is the one having issues
<Snake> anyone?
* stalefries has got to go to bed now. 
<cmweb> did you download the aproperate driver.
* stalefries says goodbye to everyon
<snide> hey guys how do i install a different linux environment (right now i have two ; kde and gnome but i remember theres one  more
<snide> right now im under kde enivornment
<confusco> soulseek might be a problem
<Snake> snide, another is xfce
<gmitchel> cmweb: got the new motherboard cuz the old one was so easy to get going and they were very similar...
<ubd> stalefries: how can i -only- install xserver + gnome
<Snake> snide, or fluxbox
<gmitchel> cmweb: yeah, tried installing from realtek's site
<Snake> snide, just sudo apt-get install xfce4 for example
<Snake> is there some way for me to control the volume levels of gnome-volume through a shell script?
<ubd> snake: how can i -only- install xserver + gnome on server
<cmweb> Is yours aa motherboard built in?
<Evan_> no one wants to help me with my mounting problem, my life hangs in the balance!
<cmweb> thats whaat mine is, by realtech but on the board
<Snake> ubd, do a server install, then sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<Snake> if i remeber right
<ubd> gnome-core will req. x11 right?
<gmitchel> cmweb: yeah, onboard
<Snake> ubd, mhm
<cmweb> Then it should detect, are you on 6.06
<ubd> mhm?
<Snake> ubd, correct
<cmweb> (ubuntu version)
<gmitchel> cmweb: yeah, and it detects it... just won't give me any audio... sounds like the old mute problem but i assure you, it's not
<jcruzlara> Hi is there anyone here that could help me with a monitor problem please.
<cmweb> Use rythmbox
<cmweb> mine work on rythm box
<ubd> do i have update manager in dapper server?
<gmitchel> cmweb: ill give it a try
<cmweb> Rythmbox Music Player
<slavik> ubd: 'which update-manager'
<jcruzlara> Anyone?
<snide> thanks snake but what is the sudo command word?
<slavik> !ask | jcruzlara
<ubotu> jcruzlara: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<snide> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<snide> oo :P
<Snake> ubotu, sudo > snide
<ubd> slavik: gksu command
<cmweb> !laanguage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laanguage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chico_mecanico> hi
<snide> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<slavik> ubd: you mean gksudo ...
<snide> lol
<cmweb> !language
<jcruzlara> Ok sorry well Im trying to get my resolution to 1440x900 but everytime i chage it in xorg it keeps changing to a diffirent one.
<Snake> is there some way for me to control the volume levels of gnome-volume through a shell script?
<slavik> jcruzlara: what video card and what drivers?
<b34n> I installed Ubuntu in a virtual machine and the resolution is all messed up. what's the easiest way to reach the terminal from the main login screen?
<Chico_mecanico> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slavik> Snake: try 'man gnome-volume-manager'
<jcruzlara> ugh its an integrated unicrhome card
<slavik> jcruzlara: does it support the resolution in windows?
<SurfnKid> anyone get an 865G card to work succesfully at 1024 24bit on Ubuntu?
<landan> how do i boot to my installed ubuntu from the cd - load root=/dev/hdb1 ?
<jcruzlara> Oh yea thought that would be the problem no it didn't.
<slavik> SurfnKid: use the i810 driver
<b34n> I mean...is there a keyboard shortcut to start the terminal ?
<jcruzlara> shame i just got this awesome 19" monitor and I can't even use it.
<Snake> slavik, I have
<slavik> jcruzlara: then I bet the chip doesn't support the resolution. sorry
<Snake> slavik, it doesnt mention control via CLI
<Lam_> [y/N]  on apt-get ==> --force-yes will override and select yes?
<cmweb> Has anyone ever tyred Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 on wine in ubuntu
<jcruzlara> Oh well guess I'll just get a new graphics card. Thank you for your help.
<slavik> wrong one :P
<SurfnKid> slavik, the one included with ubuntu?
<cmweb> !warrenty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warrenty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubd> how to upgrade to 6.10 with only gnome, from dapper server
<cmweb> !warranty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warranty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> 6.10 kill my machine
<cmweb> i got it and i could not dialup
<slavik> Snake: check out alsa-mixer
<Snake> this is messed up :'(
<ubd> 6.10 requires dsl dont you know that? :P
<ubd> how to upgrade to 6.10 with only gnome, from dapper server
<Snake> slavik, I diidddd I cant pass on flag commands to set the level though
<slavik> ubd: you only want gnome from 6.10?
<cmweb> ubd, jeez them in not upgrading again, i had to reboot
<cmweb> i meen
<cmweb> reformat thaats it
<luminousnerd> anyone here do beryl?? :( I really want it to work
<ubd> i want the kernel etc too
<slavik> luminousnerd: what card and what driver you have?>
<slavik> ubd: you either upgrade everything or nothing, sorry, but that's how it has to be
<luminousnerd> slavik: Nvidia 6600GT, nvidia driver
<ubd> slavik how to upgrade to 6.10 server with only gnome, from dapper server
<jcruzlara> wait but if my chipset doesn't support it doesn't it mean that it wouldn't be able to display any resolution above 1440x900?
<slavik> ubd: did you read my PM?
<ubd> no i get no pm
<slavik> jcruzlara: only that resolution, since it is not 4:3 or 5:4
<ubd> slavik: i wnt to upgrede to 610 server then install gnomecore
<slavik> jcruzlara: for example, with vesa drivers, my laptop can only display 1024x768, but my display is 1280x768 ... once I installed fglrx, that resolution because available
<jcruzlara> because i can change it to 1600x1200 which is wide screen and higher
<slavik> ubd, why not dist-upgrade? is this a production amchine? or something you play around with at home?
<b34n> I use gnome...where would my resolution settings be stored?
<cmweb> Any one want to buy me dsl.... I wont run up the bill (as long as its fixed rate ;))
<slavik> jcruzlara: then it doesn't support that particular resolution
<ubd> slavik: i have to save bandwidth
<jcruzlara> aaww
<slavik> cmweb: if verizon is in your area, they have very low rates
<slavik> ubd: can you download the edgy server CD? could use that as a repo
<ubd> i just dont want to install silly games and mail readrs and media players and codecs etc
<ubd> hmm
* cmweb looks to see if wallet has money, nope only a tumble weed
<digiqq> hey guys, I was trying to install Java, but how come I get this msg: "Setting up sun-java5-bin (1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1) ...
<digiqq> Error: could not find libjava.so
<digiqq> Error: could not find Java 2 Runtime Environment."
<ubd> slavik do you say, upgrade from cd or make clean install
* cmweb then looks at his drivers license and reminds himself that hes only 15
* ubd congratz cmweb
<Snake> slavik, amixer.
<luminousnerd> slavik: can you help?
<slavik> ubd: upgrade from cd
<Snake> slavik, amixer set master <level here> (just for future info)
<Snake> Master
<Snake> rather
<Snake> (gotta cap it)
<slavik> Snake: what do you need it for (curiosity)
* cmweb Wonders why ubd congradulated him
<slavik> luminousnerd: what's the trouble?
<slavik> cmweb: what kind of grades do you get?
<Snake> slavik, nixbox as alarm clock. I got it set to be at 05% for me to go to sleep, then go to 90% for my waking alarm
<Snake> slavik, then its quiet at night, and wakes me up in the morning
<luminousnerd> slavik: well, I can run beryl-manager and it launches fine, but none of the effects actually happen..everything looks the same.  It was working fine for a while, but then stopped.
<slavik> Snake: nice :)
<luminousnerd> Didn't do anything afaik to make it stop
<slavik> Snake: you have to post a how to somewhere :)
<cmweb> Im passing thats aall i care about im a freshman
<haxality> hi all
<Snake> slavik, its really simple actually, kalarm with a few commands in it
<haxality> I'm having an interesting problem with NetworkManager
<rlee> hi there
<slavik> Snake: still, post a howto and pics ... or something
<haxality> I'm running it under fluxbox, and it works great
<slavik> luminousnerd: how do you start beryl?
<Snake> slavik, hehe ill think about it
<Snake> night all
<haxality> but it errors when it tries to store WEP/WPA keys automatically
<slavik> with beryl-manager?
<rlee> does anyone know the virtual machine for ubuntu?
<haxality> so I have to enter them every time
<haxality> is there any way to fix this?
<luminousnerd> slavik: well I've tried both ways: command line and the shortcut I made for it, both are beryl-manager
<yakumo> hi anyone know how can i rename a database in mysql?
<slavik> luminousnerd: I dunno what to say ... try #beryl
<slavik> yakumo: I suggest looking through MySQL documentation (I have no idea)
<luminousnerd> slavik: okay :/ thanks anyway
<gubluntu> can someone please help me get back my virtual consoles
<yakumo> ok thnks
<gubluntu> ctrl-alt-f1 sends me to just a flashing cursor with no login prompt
<haxality> ..anyone?
<rlee> helo
<slavik> gubluntu: pastebin your /etc/inittab
<slavik> !pastebin | gubluntu
<ubotu> gubluntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slavik> haxality: I wish I could help, but as it is, my wifi card doesn't even scan :(
<rlee> anyone use ubuntu 6.01?
<slavik> rlee: no such version :P you mean 6.10
<cmweb> rlee, wow thaats like old you should upgrade
<slavik> cmweb: rofl
<slavik> rlee: you were talking about a virtual machine ...
<rlee> slavik: yes
<gubluntu> slavik, http://pastebin.ca/253015
<cmweb> slavik, youl pay
<slavik> rlee: you mean like VMware?
<raknam> hi, i'm trying to unstall ubuntu server on a desktop, and i'm in the "low memory mode" even though i have 300 something megs of ram
<rlee> slavik: does VMware run on ubuntu?
<raknam> and i'm at the "load install components from CD stage"  but it won't let me go forward
<slavik> rlee: yes, I have it running on dapper at work ...
<NineTeen67Comet> aarg .. I accidently aptitude the newest nvidia driver only to find out my card is a NV15 / GeForce2 GTS/PRO and needed the nvidia-glx-legacy driver .. so I removed nvidia-glx and installed nvidia-glx-legacy .. restarted the box, and saw the nvidia logo, but there is no glxinfo .. it say no GLX on 0:0 .. help?
<raknam> Any ideas?
<slavik> raknam: so you are trying to isntall ...
<rlee> slavik:  i am using ubuntu 6.01
<slavik> rlee: you are using 6.10 (switch the 1 and 0)
<raknam> 6.06 server
<landan> how do i boot off my ubuntu partition from the live cd? (what is the command when im in Boot Options)?!
<slavik> and I don't see a reason why it wouldn't work ...
<raknam> LAMP
<cmweb> rlee, please dont make me look like i know nothjing
<cmweb> SLAVIC
<landan> boot root=/dev/hdb1 ?
<slavik> landan: from the GRUB screen?
<landan> no havent gone a grub screen
<cmweb> slavik*
<landan> from the cd
<slavik> landan: or when you are in the LiveCD environment
<gubluntu> slavik, also, fyi, dont know if its related, when i poerdown or try to reboot it hangs right at the point of poweroff/restarting.. i.e. blinking cursors on blank screen just like if i try to switch into a vt
* cmweb Puts a gun in mouth
<landan> booting off the live cd because windows is using my MBR
<rlee> slavik: what os can we run on VMware in ubuntu?
<landan> but ubuntu is installed successfully on one of my partitions
<slavik> landan: right ... and you installed windows after ubuntu?
<graveson> without going into the background ,what does the output mean "Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<snide> hey im back again, im @ ubuntu server , dling a file called "ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso" im hoping that it is the right OS for my computer because since I use AMD64 Athlon 3500, should I go ahead or .. ?
<slavik> landan: you need to reinstall GRUB to MBR, please search the wiki pages (I never done it)
<landan> ok
<snide> right now im using a sorta of general or generic one but its making my computer seemingly choppy
<landan> but how do i boot to ubuntu so i CAN install grub?
<slavik> snide: uname -r and tell me what it says
<slavik> landan: you can use the LiveCD for that
<landan> ok
<landan> how?!
* cmweb blows a buckshot to the head and falls to the floor. :'(
<landan> thats what im trying to do
<slavik> landan: search the wiki please ... I've never done it
<snide> 2.6.17-10-generic , slavik
<landan> sigh
<slavik> snide: uname -a then ...
<snide> Linux bluefire 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux, Slavik
<snide> whats the difference between i386 and i686 ?
<slavik> gubluntu: the VTs are enabled ... try to boot into recovery mode, then do 'init 2' after you get a promt ...
<ubd> theres no ubuntu-minimal package in 6.10?!!!
<snide> Slavik, well?
<slavik> snide: i386 is like the first pentium, i686 is the P4, Athlon type (extra x86 commands)
<alpha_charlie> i'm trying to install unbuntu 6.06 on a dell inspiron 2500 laptop and all i end up with is a blank screen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<snide> oo
<slavik> ubd: should be ubuntu-core
<snide> hm
<slavik> snide: should be fine
<snide> alright so i should leave my current os alone?
<slavik> snide: not sure if you are running 32bit right now or 64bit ...
<cmweb> Hey whats the synch time for ubuntu in the easter time zone?
<snide> no need for me tore install?
<cmweb> i mean the site URL
<NineTeen67Comet> My sound dies after my last upgrade and I see this error in my dmesg: . EMU10K1_Audigy: probe of 0000:00:0e.0 failed with error -5 .. Ideas?
<slavik> snide: if it's a server then I suggest not to unless you REALLY have to
<snide> check the wiki site for my amd64 athlon, it says its 64bit architure based
<crimsun> NineTeen67Comet: irq issues.
<snide> nope, the computer im using is not a server
<snide> ;D
<crimsun> NineTeen67Comet: check dmesg for additional clues
<slavik> snide: I know ... but you can run 32bit OS and everything on it :)
<snide> really?
<slavik> crimsun: :D
<slavik> snide: yes
<snide> hm
<NineTeen67Comet> crimsun: thanks .. I'm scrolling around ..
<slavik> snide: A64 can detect 32bit code and switch to 32bit mode ... the OS never knows the diff
<snide> didnt know that, thought that a certain linux os gotta be pick up for a specific cpu / arcihture or whatever that is
<snide> oo
<slavik> snide: somewhat
<slavik> snide: a sun sparc is diff than an a64 architecture ...
<snide> ahh
<slavik> a64 = x86-64 = x86 32bit with 64bit extensions
<alpha_charlie> Hello i'm trying to install unbuntu 6.06 on a dell inspiron 2500 laptop and all i end up with is a blank screen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<snide> right now my os gets choppy every time i drag any application around  and right now if i try to change my login windows display, it wont come up and if i go under gnome eniivronment and try to remove/change apps .. says some packages are broken and i need to repair them. how i do that?
<NineTeen67Comet>  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:10000@f8000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<NineTeen67Comet>  crimsun this is another fail I see.. but PCI 1:00 is my agp slot .. (from what I can tell) .. is it maybe something in my BIOS I borked?
<sully86> I mounted a windows share but the directory comes up blank and it just shows me the free space and says permisson denied if i try to write to it.. any ideas what i did wrong?
<john64> does anyone know of a script to rename files in a directory to be VFAT safe names?
<slavik> john64: no
<slavik> john64: how are you at programming?
<john64> fine, but its not something that i really have time to write
<NineTeen67Comet> brb gonna dink w/my bios ..
<slavik> john64: well, gives you an opportunity to practice :)
<john64> slavik: i also don't know the pattern for VFAT safe names
<snide> Right now I'd like to remove an entire of KDE enivronment and applications from my os, leaving only Gnome and Xfce on. But every time I go on gnome's add and remove apps, I try to remove any KDE related apps .. I end up getting an error message saying that some packages are broken and I need to repair them first before I can even remove them entirely.
<slavik> john64: any printable alpha character and the starting can't be '.'
<snide> How do I repair the broken packages?
* john64 doesn't need practise, he needs something simple
<Heiroglyphics> anyone know how to use the chown for the account instead of the each file?
<slavik> snide: open synaptic and then click filters and then broken packages, then remove them
<john64> what do you mean heiroglyphics
<Malte> quit
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: huh?
<aseveremercy> anyone installed mysql on ubuntu?
<Heiroglyphics> i need to do it in the terminal
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: by definition chown acts on files/directories
<snide> oo thanks slavik lol
<hajiki> can i install the Transmission bittorrent client in ubuntu?
<john64> like "chmod user:group ./* -R
<snide> alright ill be back, slavik
<john64> ???
<snide> ur extremely helpful, slavik
<snide> thanks!
<slavik> john64: yes
<john64> i meant, is that what he was asking ;)
<slavik> john64: that's chown, not chmod
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:I need to do it on a login account, i need to change it from root to admin
<john64> what is it exactly?
<aseveremercy> any mysql users out there?
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: ok, entering dangerous waters, why do you want that?
<aseveremercy> anyone know what the debian package for mysql is?
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: you want to have an account 'admin' instead of 'root'?
<slavik> aseveremercy: have you tried searching in synaptic?
<slavik> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<john64> aservermercy: packages.debian.org are your friend too
<Heiroglyphics> slavik: I accidently changed admin to root
<Heiroglyphics> slavik: and I need to change it back
<carpediem> hajiki: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244677
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: you mean the group or the user?
<john64> you could run chmod admin:admin <path> -R
<slavik> john64: this is different, I think
<Heiroglyphics> slavik: I think i changed both but im pretty sure its the user
<hajiki> carpediem: thanks
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: hang on
<aseveremercy> slavik, yes i did -- but didn't find it
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:k
<raknam> hi, i'm having trouble installing ubuntu server on an old desktop, can someone point me in the direction of a guide or how to on ubuntu wiki or forums or something?
<aseveremercy> john64 -- i'll try that
<john64> there is also packages.ubuntu.com for ubuntu stuff
<slavik> raknam: get the alternate CD, that should work
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: can you open System -> Administration -> Users and Groups ?
<Maurox> raknam: what problems do you have ??
<john64> aservermercy: mysql-server
<Heiroglyphics> slavik: i can't login, im doing it off the rescue terminal
<chino_> ya estoy
<john64> or mysql-client are metapackages to the client and server ones for Ubuntu
<aseveremercy> o.k. here is my problem, after typing:
<Heiroglyphics> slavik: it was the only account
<aseveremercy> apt-get install mysql-server
<slavik> no user account?
<Heiroglyphics> only 1
<robert_> can I apt-get the intel C++ compiler?
<john64> not likely
<slavik> there was a user and a root account
<aseveremercy> now it wants the cdrom, but can't find it
<john64> oh
<aseveremercy> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<aseveremercy>  'Ubuntu-Server 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060807.1)'
<aseveremercy> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Healot> robertj_: no, it;s proprietary...
<aseveremercy> but the cd is in the drive
<BadKitty> Question: I have the processor usage display on my menu bar, and it is displaying 100% ALOT of the time, even when there is nothing going on, or right on start up, why would it do this?
<john64> just comment out the first few lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Heiroglyphics> 2 account with root access
<john64> i can show you mine if you like
<aseveremercy> john64 -- my apt-sources?
<slavik> aseveremercy: 'sudo mount /media/cdrom'
<john64> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<confusco> BadKitty did you try rebooting
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: go into /etc and check who owns rc.d
<raknam> well first it says that i don't have enough memory because the system requires at least 32 megs, i have 300+, and when i'm loading installer components it will download them and then go back to the same "load installer components" screen, then when i "go back" and go on the next step it says i don't have the correct network hardware drivers for the kernal
<aseveremercy> slavik -- wait -- what am i telling it to mount with sudo mount /media/cdrom
<BadKitty> confusco: yep I restarted and it has been showing 100% usage most of this session
<aseveremercy> don't i have to specify a device?
<slavik> aseveremercy: to mount the cdrom
<confusco> so Right after restart it is still at 100?
<aseveremercy> tbooher@stadion:~$ sudo mount /media/cdrom
<aseveremercy> mount: No medium found
<slavik> aseveremercy: no, mount will look into fstab for /media/cdrom entry
<john64> aserveremercy: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1465
<BadKitty> confusco, after I opened the first program
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:there are only 2 users hidden root user and regular user
<aseveremercy> dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<aseveremercy> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<robert_> john64: was that to me? heh
<confusco> not really sure
<john64> the pastebin, no, but feel free to use it
<aseveremercy> john64 -- i'll check it out
<BadKitty> confusco, but when I look in the system monitor it says only 65 is being used by processes
<slavik> aseveremercy: then cdrom0 or cdrom1 ... oen of them should mount
<john64> aserveremercy, that is a waste of time if you dont have the cd
<confusco> 65%?
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: and you changed the hidden root user to admin?
<BadKitty> 6%
<confusco> oh
<aseveremercy> john64 -- i have the cd -- but it looks for /cdrom/ -- i have cdrom0
<Heiroglyphics> slavik: no i changed the regular admin user to root
<john64> oh
<confusco> I have had that happen, but it was fixed after restart
<aseveremercy> synaptic doesn't know where to look!
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: so you have 2 root users?
<john64> mount /dev/hdc
<snide> Hey, I'm back.. under Gnome Environment.. right now I'm unable to right click button to bring up gnome background wallpaper change .. whats up with that?
<BadKitty> I restated twice and same thing... do you think the menu display is wrong?
<john64> aserveremercy mount /dev/hdc
<aseveremercy> tbooher@stadion:~$ mount /dev/hdc
<aseveremercy> mount: No medium found
<john64> well sudo that
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:yeah and I need to change the non-hidden one to normal
<john64> $ file /dev/hdc
<confusco> Ubuntu is still way buggy
<confusco> imo
<aseveremercy> tbooher@stadion:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdd
<aseveremercy> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<aseveremercy> is that o.k.?
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: are you on edgy?
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:yeah
<BadKitty> i'd agree
<bigfuzzyjesus> confusco, how so, it isnt buggy, xp is buggy
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: are you in X?
<john64> aserveremercy: the easiest way is to comment out the CDROM repositories in the sources.list file
<dead1ock> you tell me ;)
<snide> GUYS how do I reinstall the utbuntu without having to use the CD to manually delete the linux hdas then create them again and reinstall everything?
<carpediem> snide: perhaps nautilus isn't running.  Try Places > Home Folder, which runs nautilus
<confusco> not in my opinion
<aseveremercy> john64 -- got it -- i'll try that
<slavik> aseveremercy: yes, it's a CD-ROM ... duh :P
<john64> if you run the command cat /etc/apt/sources.list > ~/Desktop/sources.list.txt
<Heiroglyphics> slvik:not too sure but mostlikely since i need to use grub to get into the rescue terminal
<john64> then copy the file on your desktop into a pastebin then i can edit it for you if you like
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: you're in X if you are using GNOME/KDE/XFCE right now ...
<aseveremercy> slavik -- well i know that -- i have two cd rom's (cd and dvd player) and i think that is giving me trouble -- but let me try john64's idea first
<snide> alright. how do i reinstall the os again without having cd to reinstall?
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:its gnome
<snide> or without deleting the hdds?
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: you did startx from the rescue terminal?
<Kleggas> has anyone fixed the problem when alsa driver for realtech soundcards (mine is ALC883 accoeding to OSS) stops working after installing fglrx driver either from repos or ati.com? I had front and mic mixer + a couple more and now I only have 2.0 sound without mic with OSS instead of alsa because I use fglrx
<aseveremercy> john64 -- how do i use pastebin
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:i don't know
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: are you running through recovery console right now?
<john64> open the file, copy the text, goto pastebin.mozilla.org, past it in the big box then click send
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: or did you boot from the LiveCD?
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Heiroglyphics> slavik: running right now but i have to restart my computer to get into it
<carpediem> snide: why do you want to reinstall?  There's almost never a reason for that.
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: ok, so you booted from your HD and selected the recovery console from GRUB?
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:yeah
<snide> Alright sorry. Probably a old habit I picked up from Windows lol
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: I am trying to figure out what type of environment you are in ...
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: ok, good
<snide> solve a plm by reinstall LOL
<carpediem> snide: right, bad habit.  What is wrong?
<aseveremercy> cool -- http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1466
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<ubd> yes snide windows rock
<snide> Lemma type
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:ok
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: in the list, you should see the two root users
<slavik> tell me the groups for each one (select one and click properties)
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:how do i change one of them to regular?
<snide> Carpediem, anywhere in desktop area I would rightclick the mouse to bring up background / wallpaper changer under gnome right? Well this time it isnt coming up .. just nothing.
<Heiroglyphics> k
<slavik> actually, scratch the groups
<Heiroglyphics> just user?
<aseveremercy> o.k. -- i have uncommented the line -- but i think i need to reinit synaptic -- how do i do that??
<slavik> tell me their Home Directory (same part as the user lsit)
<carpediem> snide: as I said, nautilus probably crashed or something.  Run "Places > Home Folder"
<aseveremercy> john64 -- did you see my pastebin
<slavik> aseveremercy: just restart it
<aseveremercy> slavik -- sorry -- how do i do that?
<john64> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1467
<snide> okay i just did that. yay, now what?
<BadKitty> IF MY resources in system monitor say my cpu is running at 100%, but processes only are at 6-8, what else could be eating at my cpu?
<aseveremercy> thanks -- john64
<snide> the problem is .. i rebooted third times .. same result.
<carpediem> snide: now try right clicking on the desktop
<slavik> aseveremercy: close synaptic and open it again >.>
<john64> np
<Heiroglyphics> home/yg
<snide> oo
<Heiroglyphics> root
<aseveremercy> oh -- slavik -- i am using commandline apt-get
<snide> nothing.
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: take a screenshot and paste in pastebin
<slavik> !pastebin| Heiroglyphics
<ubotu> Heiroglyphics: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carpediem> snide: okay...let me think on it a sec.
<snide> i left it running , the natilius file browser .. while right click the desktop area
<cwatson> BadKitty: Run top in a command line to see all the running processes
<snide> alright
<john64> aserveremercy: did it work?
<Heiroglyphics> slavik: i cant right now
<Heiroglyphics> slavik:i g2g
<slavik> aseveremercy: in a diff terminal?
<carpediem> snide: do you see your desktop icons?
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: k, wait
<Heiroglyphics> ill figure it out later
<Heiroglyphics> k
<BadKitty> cwatson: can you explain that to me please?
<snide> nope, i remember havintg two hdas (to windows xp and fat32 hdds)
<snide> but now all icons areg one
<snide> gone
<cwatson> BadKitty: open a terminal
<Heiroglyphics> waiting*
<BadKitty> got it....
<aseveremercy> oh -- wait -- i was modifying the sources file i copied onto the Desktop!!
<madman215> i have a problem with ubuntu, when i boot the live cd and hit the install thing the screen goes bland except a flashing curser in the top left corner, a few messages go by and then the screen goes compleately blank and after a while the computer just stops doing everything, no cd spin or hard drive spin
<slavik> Heiroglyphics: really, quick, the user that has a UserID of 0 is the hidden user, the other one is your regular admin user, also, when you change his username (login name) make sure his group matches the new name ...
<ubd> BadKitty: open a terminal and write "top"
<carpediem> snide: perhaps nautilus is hung.  Open your terminal, and type "killall nautilus"
<john64> that is fine
<cwatson> BadKitty: run top
<slavik> make it also match the home directory
<slavik> got it?
<pluma_> If a harddrive makes a mechanical ticking noise and the computer freezes... and then it stops and the computer unfreezes... how long does the HDD survive?
<Heiroglyphics> ok thanks
<cwatson> BadKitty: the one at the top of the list is the one eating all of your cpu
<john64> run the command sudo cp ~/Desktop/sources.list.txt /etc/apt/sources.list
<haxality_> hey, i'm having problems getting NetworkManager to save my WEP password to keyring
<madman215> anyone care to help me out
<slavik> pluma_: I'd be ordering a new one ...
<slavik> !ask | madman215
<ubotu> madman215: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<madman215> i did
<snide> oops think it had something to uninstallation i done back on kde by accident
<snide> i will brb
<carpediem> slavik: he did ask his question
<asc> pluma_: if you're lucky, long enough for you to copy any important files off.
<ubd> pluma: 1245hours
<slavik> ahh, I see
<slavik> madman215: bad news ... I have no idea :(
<cwatson> BadKitty: What do you see?
<BadKitty> xorg
<cwatson> BadKitty: How fast is your machine?
<pluma_> asc: Well, it's still surviving. For days. The ticking is just getting more common.
<haxality_> again.. just wondering if anyone knows why Network Manager won't save my WEP password
<aseveremercy> john64 -- good -- looks like it is working!
<pluma_> And it's beginning to tick me off.
<jojoman02> YAAY, today i completed 1 full year with ubuntu!!
<graveson> what does the output mean "Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table" and how can i fix this
<pluma_> I'd have replaced the drive already if it wasn't my Windows box's system drive. Re-installing Windows is HELL
<cwatson> sweet! jojoman
<madman215> how long should i wait before reposting my question?
<john64> aserveremercy: awesome!
<BadKitty> It's an AMD 64-bit something, Gig-Ram
<haxality_> pluma_: re-installing most operating systems is hell
<haxality_> :P
<pluma_> It's not as bad with Linux
<carpediem> madman215: I don't know your problem, but you might try dapper and see if it will install, then upgrade to edgy once you install it.  Of course it may not work with Dapper either.
<jojoman02> madman215, wait around 3-5 min
<cwatson> BadKitty: is the cpu maxed out now?
<haxality_> well, it's the same basic process.. you install the OS, then you install apps
<confusco> WinXP owns
<BadKitty> that is what it says
<aseveremercy> o.k. while i have an expert's ear: john64 -- can you help me fix this problem:
<madman215> ok thanks
<aseveremercy> Reading package lists... Done
<aseveremercy> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<aseveremercy> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<carpediem> madman215: another thing...
<pluma_> WinXP is HELL
<wikityler> i agree
<cwatson> BadKitty: what percentage is xorg using?
<sephiron> exactly
<madman215> carpediem, ya?
<slavik> pluma_: yes it is
<carpediem> madman215: did you run the consistency check on the CD to make sure its good?
<BadKitty> between 10 and 20
<aseveremercy> (apt-get update didn't help)
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<confusco> no it's not!
<haxality_> maybe it's my linux noobyness, but ubuntu wasn't any better or worse than winXP for me, in terms of the installation
<wikityler> but atm i'm not finding ubuntu any better
<pluma_> If I could get WINE to run properly on my amd64, I wouldn't even NEED Windows.
<asc> pluma_: I recommend that you not use it at all except to save your files.  You really, really, do not want to gamble with your files when a drive starts dying.  Trust me on this.
<madman215> carpediem, ya but it does the same thing
<carpediem> madman215: a bad download, or a bad burn can cause these kinds of problems.
<cwatson> BadKitty: hmm, what makes you think that your cpu is maxed?
<slavik> haxality_: how many times did you have to reboot during installation and which one was easier to understand what is going on?
<confusco> WinXP ownzers joo
<pluma_> asc: I have already backed up all the important file to another drive. It's just a PITA to use atm
<slavik> haxality_: :P
<BadKitty> it says cpu usage is 100%
<slavik> madman215: when booting up, select the option to check the CD
<carpediem> madman215: Honestly, I installed last week, and it hung the first time through, but went smooth the second time.
<cwatson> BadKitty: what says that?
<haxality_> slavik: I didn't have to reboot for XP, the installer did it
<sephiron> carpediem: me too
<haxality_> slavik: I will concede that ubuntu made it abundantly clear what it was doing
<pluma_> I don't want to get ownd by an OS, I want to USE it.
<slavik> haxality_: there is the touchy issue of stuff working out of the box (most stuff for me)
<haxality_> slavik: also, being able to use the internets while waiting for it to install was pretty awesome
<BadKitty> well... top says 67% and 100% on the menu bar.
<slavik> haxality_: good argument against yourself :P
<haxality_> I am an ex-hardcore windows user, so, heh
<BadKitty> (system monitor)
<corevette> is there a vmware irc channel
<john64> try #vmware
<haxality_> slavik: when you say 'stuff working out of the box', what do you mean?
<asc> pluma_: Okay then.  You might consider looking into using dd to copy the win partition to a new drive.
<haxality_> like, the generic apps?
<slavik> corevette: try #vmware? although I doubt anyone is there besides you
<confusco> I still say WinXP is way easier to use and get things working :(
<john64> what is your question?
<slavik> haxality_: all of my hardware (except video) works completely out of the box ...
<hansin321> I just tried it (#vmware) and there are a bunch of people on it.
<haxality_> meh, to get winXP beaten into submission and to get linux beaten into submission are basically equal in difficulty
<pip> Hello
<haxality_> afaik, of course
<aseveremercy> john64 -- i need to fix: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<haxality_> it all comes with experience in one or the other
<carpediem> hardcore windows user?  I didn't know there was such a thing.  Can you be hardcore on something that is thrust upon you?  That's like being hardcore about the hair you have to pluck between your eyebrows.
<slavik> scanner, mouse, keyboard, sound (2 sound cards), TV tuner (didn't set it up because of lazyness)
<john64> ignore that
<aseveremercy> how do i update my key
<aseveremercy> -- o.k. will ignore :)
<john64> its a lot more effort than the payoff
<haxality_> slavik: well, half of my hardware didn't work with edgy, so I ended up reinstalling 3-4 times. So.. obviously something hooked me
<cwatson> BadKitty: What does top report as the overall usage? (first entry in the 3rd line)
<sephiron> ati radeon X1300 pro and ati radeon X700 EZ,which is better?
<slavik> haxality_: agreed ...
<haxality_> hehe
<slavik> haxality_: dapper wouldn't install on my system because of an SATA drive ...
<BadKitty> cwatson:64.9%
<haxality_> whoa, really?
<haxality_> good thing this laptop is like 3 years old, then!
<slavik> haxality_: dapper doesn't/didn't have libata ...
<haxality_> ahh.
<kingjere> I added a remote server using the "connect to remote server" dialogue. How do I remove/edit it? It only shows in the "places" menu.
<slavik> it hung at 50% through detecting drives
<pip> I have a problem: I installed linux and windows on my harddisk ,but when I use ubuntu-6.06 live CD to reinstall ,the [installer ]  could not recognize the old linux partitions ?
<haxality_> on a related note, I've been thinking about installing ubuntu on my desktop
<carpediem> edgy installed on a SATA II drive, and it wasn't even in IDE mode.  All hail Edgy.
<slavik> pip: you should have a desktop icon
<haxality_> but I have a lot of media on NTFS partitions that I'd like to share on the network
<haxality_> my question. how hard is it to convert a hard drive from NTFS to, say, FAT32
<slavik> haxality_: ntfs can be read ... you need ntfs-fuse for writing though
<haxality_> hmmm
<slavik> haxality_: impossible
<haxality_> thought so
<haxality_> curse you NTFS!
<cwatson> BadKitty: Do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<john64> not with partition magic, but that is $$$$
<haxality_> well, is the support for NTFS write in linux what it was the last time I tried to get it?
<slavik> haxality_: want a kicker?
<haxality_> heh
<haxality_> sure
<BadKitty> cwatson: Yes it is an nvidia GeforceFX 6600
<BadKitty> or maybe a 5900
<corevette> is there a reason ubuntu can connect to the internet on win xp run ubuntu, but ubuntu won't connect by itself
<cwatson> slavik: is ntfs-fuse in the repositories? is it stable?
<haxality_> I've been condemning MS more and more lately, so any ammo is fine by me
<haxality_> :P
<cwatson> BadKitty: Have you installed the drivers?
<john64> winxp being the host?
<slavik> haxality_: NTFS was released in 1993, ext3 in 2001. ext3 has journaling support, ntfs doesn't. Vista is not getting WinFS (which would have journaling support) and Microsoft wants to claim that Windows is cutting edge?
<carpediem> you could convert an ntfs partition, using ntfsresize to little-by-little move data to another partition, resize, move, resize, rinse repeat.
<djembe> anyone have some advice on using wireless on an HP laptop?
<BadKitty> cwatson: Yes it is the nvidia beta driver, and I am running beryl
<haxality_> hahaha that's awful
<haxality_> NTFS is also super-duper proprietary, so it's impossible to read from ANY OS other than win2k/XP/vista
<pip> slavik, what do you mean ?
<haxality_> that's the most fun of all!
<slavik> haxality_: also, ext4 has been announced and is said to become stable in 6-8 months (maybe even in feisty?) and ext4 will have all the ntfs features not in ext3, but those features are not very widely used AFAIK
<slavik> pip: in regards to what?
<djembe> i tried ndiswrapper but it won't work
<haxality_> hrm
<haxality_> I'm tempted to just mount my NTFS partitions under the ubuntu liveCD and just leave it like that
<corevette> is there a reason ubuntu can connect to the internet on win xp run ubuntu, but ubuntu won't connect if its running by istelf
<haxality_> heh, so much less work
<pip> slavik, the desktop icon ? did you catch my problem ?
<cwatson> BadKitty: Ahhh! Thats may be whats eating your cpu. I found that once in a while the beryl-manager would use 100% of my cpu
<confusco> wait, NTFS no journaling support? it does...
<slavik> pip: the network place thing?
<slavik> confusco: show me your source ...
<haxality_> no, no, he's right confusco
<haxality_> that's why winFS was such a big deal
<carpediem> djembe: what do you mean ndiswrapper didn't work?  more specifically, at what point did you fail
<djembe> anyone on using ndiswrapper, I have a broadcom 4306 chipset
<haxality_> or at least that's what I thought
<djembe> I followed the instructions on several forum pages
<carpediem> djembe: on several desktops and laptops, yes
<slavik> haxality_: exactly, but Microsoft dumped the project and now everything from WinFS done so far will go into their database ...
<haxality_> yeah
<haxality_> hahaha
<kingjere>  I added a remote server using the "connect to remote server" dialogue. How do I remove/edit it? It only shows in the "places" menu.
<djembe> I used "sudo rmmod bcm43xx"
<djembe> and i blacklisted
<carpediem> djembe: ah, okay
<djembe> then ndiswrapper -i bcmlw5.inf
<haxality_> well, on that note, I guess I'll go bludgeon my way through yet another winXP install
<carpediem> djembe: right
<haxality_> sigh
<asc> I thought that NTFS was journaling, and that WINFS was just a database on top of NTFS.  But I could be wrong.
<djembe> modprobe ndiswrapper
<BadKitty> but it doesn't seem like it is going slow or anything, it just SAYS it is
<djembe> ndiswrapper -m
<slavik> WinFS calcelation was one of the things that really killed Vista (besides having to do loads of hardware upgrades).
<pip> slavik, I want to reinstall my ubuntu,but when I use the CD of 6.06, when partition ,the installer can not recognize the old linux partitions ,why ?
<confusco> right from Wikipedia...
<confusco> "and file system journaling."
<john64> good night all
<confusco> NTFS
<confusco> NTFS=journaling
* john64 ZZZZZZ's
<haxality_> I stand severely corrected, confusco
<djembe> but network still didn't work
<pip> slavik, I have double systems installed (linux+win)
<djembe> lsmod | grep ndis showed that the module was loaded
<carpediem> djembe: sure, you never did "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<slavik> pip: no idea ...
<djembe> i did it
<djembe> maybe i forgot to list
<djembe> but i did do modprobe ndiswrapper
<confusco> and asc ... I think he's right about FS
<slavik> ahh, so it does have journaling ...
<cwatson> BadKitty: does the cpu usage reported by top ever conflict the usage reported by gnome-system-monitor?
<pip> anybody who catch my problem ?
<BadKitty> cwatson- it seems like maybe it is loading itself more than once? But I wouldn't know how to check
<linux666> hello
<slavik> but it still fragments like a mofo
<carpediem> djembe: okay, what does ndiswrapper -l  show?  Does it say "driver installed", or does it say "driver installed, hardware present"?
<confusco> that was the major thing over Fat32
<confusco> that it had journaling
<BadKitty> cwatson, yes by far it does
<djembe> "driver installed, hardware present"
<djembe> was one of the first things i checked
<snide> OK, I have downloaded and installed nearly all Gnome based environment and apps related. I got terminal up and running but I still can't right click the desktop area and bring up wallpaper changer
<cwatson> BadKitty: what is loading itself more than once?
<linux666> pip, no, what problem?
<carpediem> djembe: okay, and "iwconfig", does it show a device with wireless extensions?
<djembe> yes
<djembe> but it cannot associate
<djembe> and it cant list availabe networks
<cwatson> BadKitty: could be that the system-monitor is lying
<pip> linux666,  I want to reinstall my ubuntu,but when I use the CD of 6.06, when partition ,the installer can not recognize the old linux partitions ,why ?
<BadKitty> cwatson: Well after a day of running beryl, I restarted and it was SOOOOOO slow, then I closed out of the beryl manager, and beryl was still running but it made it faster
<carpediem> djembe: is it wlan0 or ath0?
<djembe> wlan0
<djembe> it was eth1
<BadKitty> cwatson: I am hoping it is just lying to me.. so that is possible then?
<snide> Slavik
<linux666> pip, delete those partitions and create new ones if you have backed up your data
<djembe> i changed all cases of eth1 in /etc/iftab, /etc/networks/interfaces to wlan0
<carpediem> djembe: have you tried "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid"  where myessid is your essid?
<djembe> yes i did
<slavik> snide: yes?
<djembe> it gave no errors but immediately gave me the prompt
<cwatson> BadKitty: you can run "ps aux | grep beryl" to see how many are running
<linux666> pip, why do you need to recognize them?
<djembe> and no associating
<carpediem> djembe: and, does "iwconfig" show that essid for wlan0?
<snide> Well, I still can't seem to right-click and bring up wallpaper/background changer from the desktop area
<slavik> snide: hmm ... go to System -> Prefs -> Desktop background
<snide> alright
<cwatson> BadKitty: you can also run "ps aux | grep -i xorg" to see how man xorg servers are started
<pip> linux666, I need not to ?
<djembe> it says "off/any"
<madman215> there is definately suposed to be the standard stuff scrolling across the screen imediately after i hit install right?
<carpediem> djembe: hmmm
<snide> No, I do know how to access taht .. Slavik but why am I having that kind of problem?
<linux666> pip, no, you dont need your old partitions to reinstall ubuntu, but you will lose everything, so back it up.
<slavik> snide: no idea ...
<snide> Okay.
<carpediem> djembe: try running the "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid", then type "dmesg |tail" and see if you see any errors.
<cwatson> I would like to use iptables to route all incoming traffic to sub.domain.com to a machine on the internal network. Is there a name for this?
<BadKitty> looked like mabye two entries??
<pip> linux666, OK,I want to use to old linux partitions to install the new ubuntu. after I configure them and to format,the installer said "you do not have root partition",but I did set '/' partition
<djembe> carpediem: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<cwatson> BadKitty: for beryl?
<BadKitty> cwatson: looked like one for xorg and two for beryl? I'm not positive, maybe beryl has 2 entries naturally though?
<carpediem> djembe: allright, try running "sudo ifdown wlan0" then, "sudo ifup wlan0"
<cwatson> BadKitty: you want to paste them?
<linux666> pip, did you set one partition for booting?
<BadKitty> cwatson ( one says grep beryl, the other beryl --skip-gl-yield???
<pip> linux666, I have double system installed, I do not want to lose windown partitions
<djembe> carpediem: it is stuck on DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0...
<carpediem> djembe: you can cancel with CTRL-C
<pip> linux666, yes,I set a "/boot"
<BadKitty> 1000      4736  0.5  3.5  69048 36392 ?        SL   21:01   0:24 beryl --skip-gl-yield
<BadKitty> 1000     29652  0.0  0.0   2800   752 pts/0    R+   22:14   0:00 grep beryl
<cwatson> BadKitty: thats fine, there is only one. the grep beryl is the command that you were running at the time
<djembe> i had tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<djembe> did something similar
<linux666> pip, have you tried the alternate installer?
<carpediem> djembe: yeah, same thing
<linux666> alternate cd
<pip> linux666, the problem is that the installer told me "no root partition specified"
<BadKitty> cwatson: ok, yah maybe its just lying.. I'll be back in a bit thanks! AFK :-(
<carpediem> djembe: okay, try setting the essid and see if dmesg shows the same error again
<pip> linux666, which ?
<cwatson> BadKitty: sure
<djembe> carpediem: yep same error
<linux666> pip, you can get alternate  cd for any version. you can get it for 6.06
<carpediem> djembe: and nothing else relevant?  Sometimes the driver simply doesn't work with ndiswrapper, but you usually get more onery error messages than that.
<pip> linux666, I dont know what alternate cd is
<cwatson> I would like to route all incoming traffic to sub.domain.com to a machine on the internal network. Does anyone know the name for this?
<linux666> pip, try google for this "no root partition specified" ubuntu
<djembe> ok...IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
<aseveremercy> hey -- does anyone know what command i use to join a specific room?
<pip> linux666, on my hand I got Drapper6.06 and Breezy5.10
<djembe> ISO 9660 Extensions: MS Joliet level 3
<carpediem> djembe: naw, those are unrelated.
<cwatson> "/join #specific_room"
<djembe> ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A
<djembe> thats what i thought
<carpediem> djembe: hmm, okay, what's the .inf filename?
<djembe> hold on
<carpediem> djembe: ndiswrapper -l will say it
<djembe> with just dmesg i get some stuff with ndiswrapper
<aseveremercy> ah -- thanks
<carpediem> djembe: oh, okay
<djembe> wlan0: ethernet device ###### using DNIS driver bcmwl5
<djembe> wlan0 encryption modes supported: blah blah
<djembe> so it seems to be loading
<carpediem> djembe: interesting, I set that exact driver up this weekend on another computer.
<carpediem> djembe: is it an Edgy system?
<djembe> carpediem: the file was bcmwl5.inf
<djembe> i downloaded directly from the HP site
<djembe> i have used ndiswrapper before with no problems also on other PCs
<djembe> yes it is edgy
<djembe> fresh install
<carpediem> djembe: hmm, I didn't run into problems.  It was the same driver, but for a PCI card in a desktop.
<djembe> dude hold on a sec
<djembe> <==== retarded
<djembe> carpediem: it was the wireless button
<carpediem> djembe: wrong driver?
<djembe> no
<carpediem> djembe: ahhh
<djembe> the thing was i tried the button before and it never worked
<djembe> i pressed it, the light came on
<carpediem> djembe: interesting
<djembe> thanks for the help
<carpediem> djembe: np
<djembe> later...have a good day
<Some_Person> Is the theme in Edgy any different from the theme in Dapper?
<raknam> what file server will provide the most user friend UI for a mac?
<carpediem> Some_Person: yes
<carpediem> Some_Person: certainly not radically different
<Some_Person> Can I download the new theme and throw it on my Daapper?
<raknam> by what file server i mean what type of file server
<Some_Person> I don't care for Dapper'
<Some_Person> s theme
<raknam> ie samba for windows
<carpediem> Some_Person: probably, but I haven't the foggiest idea how.
<Some_Person> Can someone email it to me?
<Some_Person> My email is [screened-out, i'll tell you in pm] 
<EvanCarroll> anyone know how to init hibernate from the command line?
<snoogie> init or hyphenated EvanCarroll?
<bigfuzzyjesus> i know -h
<Some_Person> why would you do that?
<bigfuzzyjesus> but thats to halt the system
<snoogie> EvanCarroll: look in /etc/acpi/
<snoogie> there has to be a script called hibernate.sh
<Some_Person> i hate dapper's theme - especially the progress bar
<snoogie> should work
<Some_Person> it has verticle lines through it
<EvanCarroll> snoogie: so there is no bin that manages power standby modes?
<EvanCarroll> snoogie: I've used /proc/acpi before
<dan14> hello all
<dan14> has anyone had any luck setting up wireless in edgy?
<EvanCarroll> snoogie: Found it, thanks.
<snoogie> EvanCarroll: look at the shell script, I dont know what exactly manages the hibernation
<carpediem> Some_Person: there's hundreds of gnome themes.  In Synaptic, try searching for "gtk engine" and installing some of them.
<Some_Person> no internet in ubuntu
<Motorhead> hi
<Some_Person> damn modem driver isnt free
<Some_Person> it costs $20
<Motorhead> conexant?
<Some_Person> yup
<Motorhead> fuck those
<Some_Person> i wish someone would create a free alternative driver
<sargeantd> dan14: My Linksys WAP54PC card works in 6.10 Edgy
<Motorhead> lol, theres a 14KB/s free version for that
<Some_Person> i know
<Some_Person> its not worth it
<Some_Person> i could pop in my old smartlink modem sometime
<snoogie> Some_Person: DSL Modem driver?!
<yakumo> hello is there any program for ubuntu like IME on windows which allow me to have hiragana,katakana,kanji?
<Some_Person> dialup
<snoogie> Some_Person: dialup, hmmm
<DBO> Motorhead, please lay off the swearing =)  family friendly and all that jazz
<Some_Person> i hate that it isnt free
<Motorhead> DBO: huh?
<aldin> aldin@dapperson:~$ mysqladmin -h root@127.0.1.1 -u root -p password
<carpediem> Motorhead: I think he's talking about the f-bomb you dropped a bit ago.
<aldin> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'root@127.0.1.1' failed
<aldin> error: 'Unknown MySQL server host 'root@127.0.1.1' (1)'
<aldin> anyone knows whats problem
<DBO> Motorhead, what carpediem said =)
<Motorhead> carpediem: wtf
<Some_Person> is there a free conexant modem driver by any chance>
<carpediem> aldin: your host shouldn't have root@ in it.
<Motorhead> lol
<aldin> carpediem: i saw this command on ubuntuguide.org
<aldin> carpediem: can u help me with this problem
<aldin> carpediem:  what exactly should i do
<carpediem> aldin: your host is "127.0.0.1" not "root@127.0.0.1"
<Some_Person> is the ubuntu logo copyrighted?
<Motorhead> DBO: sorry XD
<DBO> Motorhead, just trying to let you know about the rules round here =)
<aldin> carpediem: ?mysqladmin -h 127.0.1.1 -u root -p password this doesnt work too
<Motorhead> DBO: ok =)
<aldin> mysqladmin: connect to server at '127.0.1.1' failed
<aldin> error: 'Lost connection to MySQL server during query'
<Madpilot> Some_Person, trademarked, yes
<carpediem> aldin: then its not running, try "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart"
<Some_Person> but not copyrighted?
<bitwiseshiftleft> hey, can anyone here help me with an ethernet bridge?  i set it up per instructions on http://linux-net.osdl.org/index.php/Bridge, and i can use the web from that machine, but I can't see it from the network
<Some_Person> I need to know what copyright tag to use on Wikipedia for it
<aldin> mysql     7185  0.1  6.5 118240 16284 pts/1    Sl   07:08   0:03 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --skip-locking --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Madpilot> Some_Person, well, both.
<aldin> carpediem: ? ist that it
<carpediem> aldin: then you should be able to connect
<aldin> ???
<neocortex> Hi! Please, can someone help me: I have winmodem and sl-modem-daemon installed, which works fine, but after suspend & resume it isn't present anymore.
<aldin> what should i do
<carpediem> aldin: run the command you just ran before the one I gave you
<Some_Person> But its GPL/GFLD/GNU stuff right?
<carpediem> Some_Person: you mean this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ubuntu_Logo.svg
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> and i'm uploading a smaller version with just the icon
<aldin> carpediem: error: 'Unknown MySQL server host 'root@localhost' (1)'
<Some_Person> and i need to now what tag to use
<carpediem> aldin: not that one
<Some_Person> Would {{GPL}} work do you think?
<Madpilot> Some_Person, there is an official Ubuntu Trademark Policy, just trying to find the URL for you
<aldin> carpediem:  mysqladmin: connect to server at '127.0.1.1' failed
<Madpilot> Some_Person, no, it's not GPL'd
<_3uG_> quick question: what's the best wireless security/protocol currently available?
<Some_Person> well, {{logo}} doesnt look right
<Some_Person> is it?
<Madpilot> Some_Person, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/
<Madpilot> Some_Person, also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<carpediem> aldin: then I don't know what to say.  The command I had you run should start mysql.
<carpediem> aldin: unless it gave you errors.
<Some_Person> so {{logo}} would work then
<carpediem> aldin: or said failed.
<neocortex> Sorry, if I may ask again: does anybody has experience with winmodems and sl-modem-daemon?
<aldin> carpediem: thanks in any case 4 helping
<sephiron> anyone here use dell pc?
<Madpilot> Some_Person, I'm not familiar w/ Wikipedia's classifications, but 'logo' sounds like the right one
<carpediem> sephiron: sure, but that doesn't mean much
<openix> aldin: is mysql actually starting?
<K^Holtz> Hi guys, whats the command to find the external IP of your computer?
<K^Holtz> i know you can go to sites.. but i cant find a command to type
<sephiron> if i bought a dell pc,is it hard to change its hardware later?
<barnetod> hey any c programmers in here?
<carpediem> K^Holtz: ifconfig will tell you
<barnetod> seph i changed a bunch of hardware on my dell laptop
<sephiron> is it hard?
<Hellavator> what is the command to unpack a .tar.gz archive?
<_3uG_> tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<_3uG_> (the v is optional, though)
<K^Holtz> carpediem: that just tells the local ip
<bitwiseshiftleft> barnetod: i know a bit of c
<Hellavator> thanks
<sephiron> you change it yourself?
<barnetod> bit i need help with basic c
<carpediem> K^Holtz: not really, but if you mean the IP beyond your lan, I just visit whatismyipaddress.com
<barnetod> i did code for a program for school
<bitwiseshiftleft> barnetod: k
<barnetod> but getting a messed up result
<barnetod> i have to input an integer 0-9 and have it display the word
<K^Holtz> carpediem: that is what i mean... but its there a command to find it?
<bitwiseshiftleft> barnetod: sure
<barnetod> then assume that atleast one person will type in a character
<barnetod> and display an error message
<K^Holtz> isnt*
<barnetod> now i have an error display on any number over 9 and under 0
<bitwiseshiftleft> barnetod: ok.
<barnetod> but a character generates your number is two message
<bitwiseshiftleft> barnetod: huuuuh?
<carpediem> K^Holtz: I've never heard of one.  Since that has to do with your router, very little to do with this computer itself, I doubt it.  you could cull it out of tracert
<barnetod> yep :)
<barnetod> thats where i am confused
<bitwiseshiftleft> barnetod: no, i mean, your sentence doesn't parse
<barnetod> oh
<barnetod> when i type in a character 'a' it displays your number is two
<barnetod> no matter which character i type in
<barnetod> that is not a number
<bitwiseshiftleft> sounds like a bug.  can't really help you without the source
<barnetod> want the source?
<barnetod> i have the source posted on cprogramming.com
<bitwiseshiftleft> uh. sure, but don't paste it here, use one of those pastebot thingies
<barnetod> if you would rather check that out
<bitwiseshiftleft> barnetod: ok, link me
<barnetod> see if this works
<barnetod> http://cboard.cprogramming.com/showthread.php?t=85616
<Hellavator> _3uG_ how do I tell tar to extract it to /opt
<bitwiseshiftleft> barnetod: you need to check the result of scanf
<bitwiseshiftleft> barnetod: if you don't send a character, it will fail
<barnetod> hats the command to do that?
<barnetod> i was going to try ,%c
<barnetod> but it did nothing for me
<bitwiseshiftleft> barnetod: the easiest way is to make an integer, and set it to the result of scanf, and check if it's zero
<bitwiseshiftleft> if it's 1, then the person entered a number (but it might be more than one digit), if not, they didn't
<barnetod> ok
<barnetod> we will see how this works :)
<bitwiseshiftleft> anyone know how to set up a wireless bridge under ubuntu?  i've crawled through the online howtos, and by following them i can get almost exactly nothing working
<ReWT_AxS> how do i change permission of a folder?
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: chmod
<CorpseFeeder> I'm trying to install something which needs OpenAL Audio Toolkit - I find libalut0 OpenAL Utility Toolkit in package manager - Is that the same thing?
<ReWT_AxS> what option though
<bitwiseshiftleft> how do you want to change its permissions?
<ReWT_AxS> says it's read only
<ReWT_AxS> i want to be able to write to it
<ReWT_AxS> and do what i want to it
<kathy> hello I have a question about doing an upgrade from Breezy to Dapper... can I just add the CD to the sources list, delete all the http entries, do an update/dist-upgrade ... i want to avoid everything that's on the CD from downloading from the net.
<carpediem> kathy: when you insert the CD, it may ask you if you want to upgrade.
<ReWT_AxS> bitwiseshiftleft, ?
<ReWT_AxS> i forget the # to use
<kathy> maybe it's just me.. but i can't get that to work
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: chmod u+w
<sky123> ReWtAxS: the way the bits work are 4 - read 2 write and 1 execute and hence any combination of adding those sets permissions..so chmod 644 file...would give you rw(root),r(user),r(anyone).
<ReWT_AxS> chmod 577 /file/name
<carpediem> kathy: yeah, I don't think that it always works.
<ReWT_AxS> still isnt working?
<CorpseFeeder> is OpenAL Utility Toolkit the same thing as OpenAL Audio Toolit, or is Audio Toolkit part of OPenAL Utility Toolkit?
<kathy> will it screw up packages if i do things that way?
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: what error are you getting
<saik0> If a dir has group rwx permissions and user foo is in the group it's owned by than why cant foo write to it?
<ReWT_AxS> error while copying to "/media/usbdisk/AUDIO"/ You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<pwmarcotte> hello
<carpediem> kathy: honestly, I don't know.  But, it shouldn't hurt to try.  Comment out the dapper entries, don't remove them.  You eventually need to change the word dapper to edgy in all your sources.list entries.
<pwmarcotte> i have question
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: who owns the folder?
<ReWT_AxS> i dunno?
<bitwiseshiftleft> pwmarcotte: ask it :-)
<ReWT_AxS> howdo i check
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: ls -l
<bitwiseshiftleft> er
<bitwiseshiftleft> ls -ld
<ReWT_AxS> drwx------ 6 rewt rewt 16384 1969-12-31 18:00
<ReWT_AxS> me
<ReWT_AxS> im rewt
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<kathy> thanks carpediem
<pwmarcotte> i just installed edgy and for some reason my dvd drive is not being reading appropriately
<TLE> obutu restricted
<CryptoMole> HI ALL
<ReWT_AxS> bitwiseshiftleft, any ideas?
<CryptoMole> WHATS NEW W/ UBUNTU
<TLE> !restrcited | TLE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrcited - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: no idea
<ReWT_AxS> arg
<ReWT_AxS> anyone know?
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: try creating a file there?  like with touch?
<pwmarcotte> the thing is i installed edge off a fresh iso i burned.  but i have been trying to watch a dvd in any media player and i can not, this is probably more of a begginers error but the help would be appriciated
<defrysk> !resticted formats | pwmarcotte
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReWT_AxS> huh
<defrysk> !restricted formats | pwmarcotte
<ubotu> pwmarcotte: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<carpediem> hah, apparently restricted is a hard work
<defrysk> pfff
<carpediem> err word
<pwmarcotte> thank you, ill try there :)
<defrysk> carpediem, very hard
<defrysk> :s
<defrysk> word is a hard work too yes
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: like, touch /that/directory/somefile
<saik0> If a dir has group rwx permissions and user foo is in the group it's owned by than why cant foo write to it?
<defrysk> ;p
<carpediem> I know it
<bitwiseshiftleft> saik0: does it have rwx permissions for owner?
<ReWT_AxS> drwx------ 6 rewt rewt 16384 1969-12-31 18:00
<ReWT_AxS> i got this now
<ReWT_AxS> touch: setting times of `AUDIO/': Read-only file system
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: ah, that would be a problem
<saik0> bitwiseshiftleft, yes
<ReWT_AxS> ho do i make it a read and write file syate,?
<bitwiseshiftleft> saik0: no idea then.
<ReWT_AxS> system*
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: remount -o rw /path/to/AUDIO
<bitwiseshiftleft> er
<bitwiseshiftleft> mount -o rw /path/to/AUDIO
<bitwiseshiftleft> or maybe it has to be -o remount,rw i don't remember
<saik0> bitwiseshiftleft, yea it's confusing the crap out of me
<bitwiseshiftleft> saik0: can user foo get there?  and is the filesystem mounted rw?
<ReWT_AxS> bitwiseshiftleft, I'm getting.......can i pm you?
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: sure
<saik0> bitwiseshiftleft it's 0775, and yea it's on an rw fs
<murali> hi to all
<bitwiseshiftleft> saik0: right, but does the parent dir have 440 set?
<bitwiseshiftleft> saik0: (or is it 110? i can never remember these silly octal permissions)
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: i'm not getting any pms from you, but that might just be because i don't understand irssi
<ReWT_AxS> lol then y use it?
<saik0> bitwiseshiftleft, the parent is 755
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: because i'm lazy
<ReWT_AxS> haha
<saik0> (rwxr-xr-x)
<spook74> Does anyone out there know if there is a fix for the inability of (k)ubuntu to shutdown the computer?  Since I upgraded from 6.4, it just hangs at the shutdown screen and does not shut off the box.
<bitwiseshiftleft> saik0: yeah, still no idea
<pluma_> What causes a harddrive to make ticking and clicking noises anyway? Read errors?
<pluma_> I mean, it's getting worse and freezing my Windows box a lot, so I'll buy a new drive soon, but still... what part is damaged?
<Healot> bad disk surface, overheated disk, broken head...
<ReWT_AxS> can someone plesase help me
<ReWT_AxS> -.-
<saik0> bitwiseshiftleft, learned something new about shells....i had to start a new bash session after adding the user to the group
<bitwiseshiftleft> saik0: ah.  that's new to me too
<kamui> anyone know the name of that ide?  Code something
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: can you just unmount AUDIO and then mount it again with -o rw?
<kamui> but not codeforge
<kamui> or maybe it is codeforge
<ReWT_AxS> i wanna try mounting it  without the usb thing bc i have an sd reader
<ReWT_AxS> i get this in dmesg
<ReWT_AxS> [17786295.492000]  tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<ReWT_AxS> how do i mount it?
<KenSentMe> How do i run a command (like apt-get) in english for once, instead of my own language?
<Ekstreme> hiya all.
<kamui> no, Codeblocks!
<kamui> nevermind
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: type df to see where it's mounted
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: then unmount it, and mount it again rw
<Ekstreme> Has anyone here managed to get TVTime to work with a Winfast DTV1000T DTV Tuner?
<spook74> Does anyone out there know if there is a fix for the inability of (k)ubuntu to shutdown the computer?  Since I upgraded from 6.4, it just hangs at the shutdown screen and does not shut off the box.
<ReWT_AxS> i dunno where to look in df
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: look in the Filesystem column
<ReWT_AxS> i dunno which one
<bitwiseshiftleft> and while we're reposting questions: can anyone here help me with network bridging, or bridging at all for that matter?
<bitwiseshiftleft> er, by which i mean, wireless bridging, or bridging at all
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: the one with the right name in "mounted on"
<ReWT_AxS> its never been mounted >.<
<ReWT_AxS> start over
<ReWT_AxS> forget i said anything about it
<ReWT_AxS> now
<ReWT_AxS> i put it in
<ReWT_AxS> i check dmesg i get   [17786295.492000]  tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<ReWT_AxS> but nothing else
<ReWT_AxS> where do i mount it
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: no idea.  it doesn't, like, appear on your desktop or something?
<ReWT_AxS> nope
<bitwiseshiftleft> ReWT_AxS: well, i don't know how to fix sd card reader drivers... google for it or something
<lullabud> ReWT_AxS:  sometimes messages appear in /var/log/messages and not in dmesg
<kraut> moin
<EMKO> what do i do after i get these 2 white squares on the screen? first time installing any linux :(
<lullabud> EMKO:  two white squares doesn't sound right.
<ReWT_AxS> Nov 20 01:25:14 ubuntu kernel: [17786511.876000]  tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<ReWT_AxS> well wtf it worked in 6.06
<murali> can u pls tell me how to change the mode of sudo?
<lullabud> ReWT_AxS:  personally, i had a lot of things that worked in 6.06... which is why i'm not running 6.10 anymore.
<murali> becoz unfortunately i tried to change it for write mode
<lullabud> murali:  what do you mean?
<lullabud> murali:  if you're using sudo you should be able to do anything.
<murali> now im not able to su as sudo
<murali> becoz the file permission is changed
<rredd4> 6.10 is not stable like dapper
<lullabud> murali:  what is the command you're issuing?
<ReWT_AxS> so far edgy sucks
<TLE> Hey I was wondering about the totem-xine totem-gstreamer thing. Ubuntu comes with totem-gstreamer installed yet most places you look totem-xine is recommended as "the better" engine. What's the deal here ?
<ReWT_AxS> 1/2 my shit doesnt work anymore
<crimsun> TLE: popular but misguided misconception
* ReWT_AxS wil most definately reinstall fbsd 6.1 come tomorrow
<lullabud> ReWT_AxS:  sometimes upgrading to the latest means departing from the greatest.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Admiral_Chicago> ReWT_AxS: language please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<murali> chmod 440
<EMKO> so this wount work on my computer because after the 2 white squares it does nothing ?
<Madpilot> EMKO, is this on the install CD, or the Live CD?
<murali> now when ever i tried to sudo su
<TLE> crimsun: really, ok I'm gonna try keeping gstreamer this time
<Admiral_Chicago> EMKO: two white squares?
<murali> it says it shd be 660
<Madpilot> murali, no need for 'sudo su' - just use sudo...
<EMKO> my friend gave me the disc
<EMKO> it says 6.0.6.1 LTS
<Admiral_Chicago> yes.
<murali> madpilot:ok
<murali> i try
<Admiral_Chicago> that is a Dapper drake CD
<crimsun> TLE: are the appropriate gstreamer0.10-plugins\* packages also installed?
<Madpilot> EMKO, so you put the CD in, does it get to the first menu, with 'Run/install Ubuntu' at the top?
<EMKO> yes i pressed that
<TLE> crimsun: No not yet but it was looking at the multimedia page that ubotu told me about, I think it's on there
<Madpilot> EMKO, further down that 1st menu, there's a "Check this CD" entry - run that
<TLE> crimsun: I just thought it was wierd because even Easy Ubuntu offers to replace it
<EMKO> ok i will give that a try
<EMKO> so it could be a bad CD?
<Madpilot> EMKO, it could be, yes. Is it a pressed official CD, or a home-burned one?
<EMKO> official CD
<Admiral_Chicago> Madpilot: when you check the CD for errors does it do a checksum?
<Madpilot> Admiral_Chicago, it does some sort of checksum, yeah. I don't know all the technical details.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i thought it might just wasn't sure
<zOrK> all the broadcom wireless cards works with bcmwl5.inf ?
<sky123> z0rK: not necessarily no.
<zOrK> hell
<sky123> z0rK: I had one from Acer that i tried and it wouldnt work
<sky123> Z0rK: I had to go searching for one.. and it worked for me
<zOrK> did you tryr with two different acer wireless cards?
<zOrK> two different models?
<sky123> z0rK: well my laptop is a gateway..and this one worked
<sky123> z0rk:  WL_T60H906(8.0.10.0,XP64_logo)
<sky123> z0rk: it was for my amd 64 laptop
<DanaG> argh.
<DanaG> ndiswrapper source package is missing the debian/control file.
<zOrK> there was a doc out there from a bug on broadcom wireless cards in ubuntu?
<zOrK> ? broadcom
<sky123> z0rK: yes
<anilomkar> hi all, can anyone tell me how to install gaim guification plugin?
<zOrK> sky123  do you remember the url?
<DanaG> My ipw3945 won't do WPA in Linux, so I was pondering trying ndiswrapper.
<DanaG> But, I can't compile the ndiswrapper modules.
<sky123> i remember that article...something about NOT using the bcm-fwcutter pacakge as it didnt always work on bcm4318 stuff
<barnetod> danag
<barnetod> i got a great site for you
<barnetod> hold on okay?
<sky123> DanaG: did you try the stock ndiswrapper that comes with ubuntu or were you trying to compile from source
<DanaG> I'm using a custom kernel.
<sky123> ahh.. i see
<barnetod> you load the supplicant yet?
<sky123> DanaG: you have the kernel-headers for the custom kernel ??
<DanaG> Yeah.
<zOrK> anyone remember that webpage which had a doc about the bug on broadcom wireless cards and how to fix it?
<DanaG> The debian/control file that's missing is the one in the modules/ndiswrapper dir.
<zOrK> it was on wikiubuntu
<zOrK> if i am right..
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<zOrK> i cant find anything though.
<sky123> z0rK: what in particular is broken ??
<zOrK> i am programming a patch
<zOrK> but I can't find that doc!
<barnetod> if i werent on windows i have the bookmarked saved
<barnetod> for the easy install guide of the pain in the ass card :)
<barnetod> tried this?
<barnetod> in terminal /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant start
<barnetod> sudo wpa_cli to see if it is working
<DanaG> There's only /etc/init.d/wpa-ifupdown
<DanaG> no wpasupplicant.
<sky123> it is a pain... but.. finding the right one is the key
<seamus7> Hi ... I had been having display problems after upgrading to Edgy ... but I just reconfigured xorg by going from 24 to 16 color depth ... but my screen resolutions are not what I'd like ... any help out there?
<sky123> z0rK: does the thing just "flutter" or point blank not even come up
<Admiral_Chicago> seamus7: what's your card?
<sky123> bcm43xx...HEY BROADCOM...HOW about a linux driver that works!! ??
<barnetod> danag
<barnetod> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286188&page=2&highlight=intel+3945
<barnetod> try that
<barnetod> sky i havent even bothered with my broadcom
<seamus7> Admiral_Chicago: intel 82815 CGC
<sky123> just pain in the ass.
<floating> sky123: ye I would like to use linux but I can't since I only have wlan and bc43xx
<barnetod> i went through the boot up windows save websites to a jump drive and all tarballs lol
<Admiral_Chicago> can you paste you xorg
<barnetod> rather than mess with finding a bc driver worth a crap
<Admiral_Chicago> xorg.conf
<djembe> did you try ndiswrapper with the broadcom?
<floating> I tried
<sky123> floating,z0rK: the post i made before with -  WL_T60H906(8.0.10.0,XP64_logo) works
<Admiral_Chicago> actually don't give me a second
<floating> tried with 3 different manager programs too
<seamus7> Admiral_Chicago: where do I paste it in XChat?
<shorthorns> what exactly is an ndiswrapper?
<Admiral_Chicago> seamus7: no not yet, hold on
<sky123> floating,z0rK: that is for some reason different than what is posted in the wiki..
<sky123> floating,z0rK: maybe give that a whirl??
<Admiral_Chicago> seamus7: taka a look at this link
<Admiral_Chicago> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<djembe> ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers for the wireless card
<floating> where sky123 ?
<sky123> ndiswrapper...uses windows inf file
<bobbie__4> Howcome Ubuntu freezes on CD-ROM errors?
<shorthorns> djembe, thnx
<barnetod> i just loaded my drivers directly from intel
<seamus7> Admiral_Chicago: ok thanks
<sky123> floating:  WL_T60H906(8.0.10.0,XP64_logo)...see if you can find that on google..then download it...unzip it and use that inf file
<sky123> for your bcm43xx
<floating> with ndiswrapper I couldn't get a light on, but with this special native driver I got it on, everything seem to be good until dhcp should give me ip
<Admiral_Chicago> it may be the xserver-xorg if anything
<sky123> floating:okay...that is where i used the networkmanager tool..that fixed all.
<DanaG> The odd thing is that NetworkManager says 'timeout authenticating to 00:00:00:00:00:00
<floating> network manager likes to hang the whole OS, wifi-radar and connection manager just won't give the ip
<barnetod> you know whats sad
<barnetod> it is easier to set up my card in linux than windows
<shorthorns> Can anyone make a suggestion concerning a usb-dvb-stick(painless installing, using, etc...)?
<djembe> try the command "iwconfig wlan0 essid your_network"
<lullabud> barnetod:  i don't understand at all how that's sad.
<lullabud> :P
<barnetod> lol lullabad :) windows is supposedly point and click
<barnetod> haha
<djembe> whwere wlan0 is your network card
<djembe> might be eth1 or something
<lullabud> barnetod:  hmm... i though that was mac.... ;-)
<floating> but... do you think I shld look for or try another driver if I have got a driver that lights on the card, and can scan the APs and such (but just cant get ip) or is the problem elsewhere ?
<RobNyc> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<sky123> floating:  okay...i had that happen with a linux driver bcm-fwcutter but when i switched back to the ndiswrapper and network manager...no issues.
<kamui> im having some trouble with the psp SDk.  I can use it fine at the console, but when I launch my codeblocks gui ide from the menu, the custom path I added tot he pspsdk tools isn't initialized, so the makefile files to build.  How to I add PATH statements globally to the system so that when I log in using GDM those path statements are executed/added?
<lullabud> barnetod:  seriously though, that's the power of open standards.  when people use them, they work so easily.
<barnetod> lulla i have a bad experience with macs
<barnetod> yep lulla
<lullabud> barnetod:  which is why IE has ruined web development.
<barnetod> i forced my dad to make the switch
<floating> sky123, then I should try
<Admiral_Chicago> barnetod: couldn't right click?
<barnetod> haha admiral hardly man
<sky123> floating: try the one i posted earlier..
<barnetod> it causes winsock errors left and right
<barnetod> freezes all wireless printers
<peanutb> how do i tunnel vnc over ssh?
<sky123> floating: and make sure you black list the bcm43xx
<barnetod> then i load up ubuntu and im good :)
<floating> 64-bit driver ?
<sky123> yes\
<lullabud> peanutb:  you can do it with -D to make a socks proxy, but more frequently -L 5900:remotevnchost:5900 is used.
<djembe> floating: so you can connect to an AP?
<floating> yep I can
<djembe> just no IP address?
<sky123> floating: what laptop
<lullabud> peanutb:  i do that all the time from my mac...  =O !!!
<floating> djembe yep
<kamui> anyone?  How can I add to my sytemwide path variable to ensure that apps run inside of gnome can be run
<peanutb> lullabud, could you explain it less technically?
<floating> japanese sotec laptop with japanese only card I think
<djembe> did you try "sudo dhclient eth1" or whatever your wireless card ID is?
<qqq> Hello all, I am sitting here with my students (14years old) and show them irc. Could somebody please say hello so they see how it works.
<sky123> floating: might be the same.. card in mine..give it a try
<lullabud> peanutb:  say host C is accessible from host B, but not A
<wickedpuppy> hello qqq
<floating> I ve tried that, it just tries DHCPDISCOVER for few times and then no DHCPOFFERS received
<lullabud> peanutb:  from host A, you ssh -L 5900:ip.address.of.host.C:5900 user@host.B
<lullabud> peanutb:  then you VNC to your localhost, 127.0.0.1
<qqq> thx wickedpuppy
<lullabud> peanutb:  this will actually connect you to host C.
<djembe> and "iwconfig" says that you are connected to an AP?
<floating> yea
<peanutb> lullabud, how would i set this up then?
<lullabud> peanutb:  simply open VNC on host C and ssh on host B.
<floating> are there some particular log files that might hive hints?
<peanutb> lullabud, ok i think i got it.
<floating> or any idea is welcome
<lullabud> floating:  you can sniff dhcp traffic in a readable form with arpwatch
<lullabud> floating:  i've also had more luck with `pump` than `dhclient`
<floating> pump, never heard of that.. hmm
<lullabud> peanutb:  there are lots of articles out there about how to do ssh tunneling using both of the methods i described.  finding them is as easy as googling for "ssh tunnel" or "ssh -D" or "ssh -L"
<sky123> hey guys...im working on a sparc box and when i try to boot the system up i get a "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" anyone know how to solve this??
<carpediem> floating: does everything look good when you do "iwconfig"?
<floating> carpediem: yep
<qqq> kenn na uns help
<carpediem> floating: does it show the correct essid?
<lullabud> sky123:  sounds like your initrd might be pointing to the wrong partition?
<floating> I looked at /var/log/daemon.log  someone might figure something out there, but I didnt... it felt like it had problem with authentication
<peanutb> lullabud, ok i connected via ssh but how do i start vnc?
<floating> carpediem: yup
<lullabud> peanutb:  you launch VNC on the same host you did ssh from, your local machine.  then you connect to 127.0.0.1
<floating> but then again, few times there was a text about authentication complete
<carpediem> floating: it actually says the essid of your router? (not "none/any")?
<lullabud> peanutb:  you also have to have a vnc server running on host C.
<floating> carp yep
<carpediem> floating: does "sudo dhclient wlan0" work?
<peanutb> lullabud, what command would i use in the ssh terminal
<sky123> lullabud: I figured this...the funny thing is that it appears to have hardware raid..I didnt realize this..and took out a drive and rebuilt the system..on one drive..im wondering how to resolve the initrd issue??
<carpediem> floating: replace wlan0 with your device, of course.
<floating> it's on eth1, and it does not get dhcpoffer
<floating> ^^
<carpediem> floating: you don't have MAC address filtering stopping it or anything like that?
<lullabud> peanutb:  it's bed time.  http://www.google.com/search?q=vnc+tunnel+over+ssh+linux
<lullabud> sky123:  oooh man
<floating> ummm, no. There is no mac filtering on ap
<sky123> lullabud: quite honestly, im discovering how this sun ultra works...and why/how i would deal with drive failures..and still resolve it..
<sky123> lullabud: its no big..it is a test box
<peanutb> lullabud, yah i just did that a second before you answered
<lullabud> sky123:  i've been having a terrible problem with raid for the past few weeks... basically, my experience has been that ubuntu will sometimes recognize each disk in the array as an individual disk, and then the whole array as well.
<peanutb> lullabud, thanks
<lullabud> sky123:  so like, a 5 disk array will be sda through sdf.
<seamus7> Admiral_Chicago: I didn't see anything pertinent there about screen resolutions ... I have an old Gateway EV700c monitor and configured xorg so that horizonatal was 60-70 and verical was 70-160 .... the back of my monitor says 50-60hz ...
<carpediem> floating: because you are associated with the AP at this point.  The AP is not giving you a DHCP response.  Usually this is the AP fault.
<sky123> lullabud: i see
<lullabud> sky123:  sdf is the array, and sda through sde are the individual disks.
<lullabud> sky123:  if you do cfdisk -P s on them you will see extra space left over on the physical disks, but 0 bytes left on the array... assuming you have partitioned 100% of the array.
<Admiral_Chicago> seamus7: that may bethe problem
<seamus7> Admiral_Chicago: everything is working well now ... but I only 3 resolution options ... the largest being something like 1024 by something.
<floating> what might be wrong at aps end. the ap is at not my apartment, I might be able to ask for a configuration time with the owner
<floating> but I hope I would knew little more before I go
<Admiral_Chicago> if you mess up the syncs, X will go nuts
<sky123> lullabud: what i did was to simply pop in 1 of the 2 disks...and saw this weird problem during partition of not being to software raid mirror the partitions..so i was like okay....take out one disc...and rebuild..and screw the redundancy for now..only that now i get this strange message
<floating> but there is another person with same problem with same wireless card with ubuntu
<lullabud> sky123:  what you might be able to do is boot to the install disk, then rebuild the initrd with the proper raid drivers, and change /boot/grub/menu.lst to show hd(5,0) or whatever rather than hd(0,0)
<Admiral_Chicago> i did that once
<lullabud> sky123:  yeah, that probably won't work...
<Admiral_Chicago> seamus7: you want more options?
<seamus7> Admiral_Chicago: you think I should configure xorg again and just choose the 'simple' option when it comes to the resolution/monitor option?
<DanaG> floating: what's the dhcp issue?
<DanaG> On my system, if I have IP address reservation (by MAC and hostname) on my router,
<DanaG> I won't get an IP if I don't make /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf send the right host name.
<floating> http://forum.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?id=20  this is most likely the same problem. Same symptoms
<DanaG> Also, even then, I'll still not get an IP.
<DanaG> My system says "give me an IP address', and the router sits there saying 'who has 192.168.0.9?  Please tell 192.168.0.1."
<seamus7> Admiral_Chicago: yeah i was using something like 1200 or 1400 by something
<DanaG> well, 192.168.0.9 is the one I reserved.
<DanaG> stupid router.
<Admiral_Chicago> seamus7: yea do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sky123> lullabud: so it is requiring the build on the second disk i guess..and then mirrors the first? in some odd psychotic way
<lullabud> sky123:  you can't just install to a disk of the array and expect it to work because the array has extra info stored that gets put in from the raid controller when the disks are accessed as an array.
<seamus7> Admiral_Chicago: will do... thx
<lullabud> sky123:  probably what's happening, if it's what i've been experiencing, is you have sda-sdc
<lullabud> sdc is the array
<peanutb> everything i can find about tunneling vnc over ssh mentions putty, im using ubuntu on both sides
<lullabud> sky123:  even if you take out the disks it may still show up that way.
<Eons> hello; I need help with jackd (maybe alsa, too)- I need to capture both from line in and microphone
<lullabud> peanutb:  search google for the same thing with "-putty" in there.
<sky123> lullabud: understood..but..if you start all over per se..as i did...and take out one disc...why wouldnt the installer say "okay" there is only one disc in this system so when i install ill stick the bootloader on that disc?
<Admiral_Chicago> seamus7: its best to just follow the default options
<floating> hmmm. danag. I have limited knowledge maybe. But do you use dhcp ?
<bobbie__4> Can i go to bed now?
<lullabud> sky123:  because there isn't merely one disk.  there is one disk of an incomplete array, and then there is the incomplete array, which shows up as 2 disks.
<Eons> there is a (easy) way to capture from 2 sources?
<floating> or did you set up some other method
<lullabud> sky123:  you'd have to destroy the array, which would leave you with 1 disk that is unusable in an array.
<lullabud> sky123:  i fought with this for 2 weeks on a dell PE 2950 perc 5/i raid controller before i got it to work.
<sky123> lullabud: I see..even though the installer sees one disc during the install...due to the hardware raid it weirds out
<lullabud> sky123:  though my config was more complex... 4 disks in raid 10 with a hot spare...
<Oswyn> how would i go about making a program execute every time a user logged on?
<floating> Ah yes you do apparentl. I guess I have to take a look on that conf file
<lullabud> sky123:  during the install, probably at the end, alt-f2 and snoop around a bit.
<lullabud> sky123:  try running fdisk on sda through sdc
<sky123> lullabud:  <insert expletive>...lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Oswyn: i think there is an option ~/.gnome/autostart
<lullabud> sky123:  and check out your partition scheme.
<Admiral_Chicago> let me checkh
<seamus7> Admiral_Chicago: after I upgraded to Edgy, my Gnome Panel applets wouldn't take any kind of background transparency for their respective panel .... I had been searching for a solution and finally just tried switchin from 24 to 16 color depth ... and voila that fixed it ... but I had tried a few other things beforehand including changing syncing... fyi
<lullabud> sky123:  you can do all the maintenance you need by doing a `chmod /target`
<lullabud> sky123:  er... `chroot /target`
<Oswyn> Admiral_Chicago: sorry, i meant whenever a user (any users) logs into the shell, through SSH or locally
<sky123> lullabud: i was hoping to avoid this completely as I have gone through this before on a dell myself 1425SC...and the grub bootloader would blow up when using mondo image..
<sky123> lullabud: here we go again.
<Admiral_Chicago> Oswyn: hmm not sure
<sky123> lullabud: will do...time to go a hunting..as they say
<Admiral_Chicago> seamus7: well i don't use GNOME at all, did the 24 bit help? maybe if you restart X and try it
<Admiral_Chicago> or i would do a bug report as well
<lullabud> sky123:  well, my solution was this...  chroot, echo raid driver >> /etc/mkinitramdisk/modules.conf, rebuild initrd, install grub on the correct disk (sdf in my case), modify /target/boot/grub/menu.lst, exit chroot, unmount all fileystems, reboot
<lullabud> sky123:  good luck with all that.  i'll be around tomorrow.
<lullabud> good night all.
<sky123> lullabud: yep I get it...youve moved the bootloader to another disk
<Samus_Aran> well that took *a lot* of work, but I have upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 or whatever the latest one is
<Samus_Aran> tons of dependancy issues, had to go through the install commands over and over, probably about 15 or so cycles through apt-get dist-upgrade then apt-get -f install
<sky123> lullabud: here is the evil thing..assuming you have a raid mirror...then there is NO gaurantee that you will be able to boot of the second drive
<sky123> lullabud: unless you go through this process.
<peanutb> ok new question, how do i set up vnc to send me to kdm to login?
<Samus_Aran> so far so good.  lots of updated stuff, things seem to be working.  it would have been a nightmarish upgrade for someone that was new to GNU/Linux, though ..
<floating> carpediem; the ap is giving ips to 2 win xp and to 1 mac os but to this xubuntu not
<Samus_Aran> peanutb: that one requires you set it up as an xinetd or intetd service
<[Nige] > hi all
<Samus_Aran> peanutb: google for "xinetd vnc ubuntu OR debian"
<Samus_Aran> peanutb: (without the quotes)
<zOrK> does anybody has a broadcom wireless card?, I've built a patch and I'd like to see if it works..
<carpediem> floating: ah, okay, that makes it more clearly a problem.
<sky123> Samus_Aran: welcome to the club...somethings like mplayer-plugin on my box still dont work right..let alone completely having to re-set ndiswrapper..
<zOrK> it works on my laptop ..
<zOrK> need testers..
<floating> z0rk I have got, but I have a problem getting it online
<peanutb> Samus_Aran, k thanks
<Samus_Aran> peanutb: I've done it before and it works really well, but I can't remember the actual lines used
<zOrK> floating  would you like to prove my patch?!
<zOrK> it would be a honor.
<Samus_Aran> peanutb: if you're using it over the Internet, I recommend TightVNC, as it has better compression
<sky123> floating: id try that..
<zOrK> I have got a broadcom too , and I know that it's a pain in the ass, so I built a patch
<floating> sure
<zOrK> I spent a night doing it
<floating> my problem is that I cannot get ip from dhcp
<zOrK> ok, get it
<sky123> sweet man
<peanutb> Samus_Aran, ok ill try it if i can
<floating> zOrK: but ill try. where I get it ?
<viv`d> how can i preserve xhost settings between sessions so i dont have to enable access every time i log in?
<teledyn_> ubuntu is doing some really weird things with blank CDs/DVDs
<zOrK> there is
<zOrK> by the way, do you know how to use iwconfig, right?
<zOrK> once detected?
<jmspeex> Can anyone help me get Edgy64 working (i.e. not crashing) on my "Core 2 Duo" laptop. At the moment, any ACPI event (lid close, ac, ...) causes a crash with no error message.
<floating> ah sorry. I can't receive dcc
<Samus_Aran> sky123: even after it was all installed, it told me that mplayer, tomboy and 35 python packages were "held back", though it didn't say why
<teledyn_> "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize"  this is being spit out in syslog every 1s
<zOrK> floating  do you have installed ndiswrapper?
<zOrK> ok, i'll upload it somewhere.
<Samus_Aran> sky123: once I told apt-get to install them, it did .. so I'm not sure why it didn't do those automatically
<floating> no. I dont have lights up with ndiswrapper, and I use native driver that works
<jmspeex> If I disable acpi (or use acpi=noirq), it no longer crash, but it's not very useful, since I can't use the second core.
<floating> "works"
<sky123> Samus_Aran: yep pretty ugly....by the way...Linux Magazine just named Dapper as their top pick...not necessarily edgy..
<Samus_Aran> sky123: I also had to remove Opera 8.54, as apparently /usr/bin/X11 or something was moved and symlinked
<zOrK> uploading..
<sky123> Samus_Aran: pretty ugly as you have aptly (no pun intended) put it
<floating> If I first know how to uninstall the native driver, I could try the ndsiwrapper again. But I tried many method before with ndiswrapper and I didnt eve get light on.
<Samus_Aran> sky123: Dapper was the first Ubuntu I have used, and it was very stable from the get-go.  Edgy has definitely been a rough upgrade, but I have nothing to compare it to, as I've not upgraded between versions, cept years ago on Debian Potato [iirc] 
<metres> Hi all, I tried installing php5, but I have problem... Apache is running but when I try to see a php file, it ask for download...
<sky123> Samus_Aran: on my fresh installed box it runs damn well.. however on Sparc I had very weird issues.
<nomadsoul> is bum out from the ubuntu repos?
<Samus_Aran> metres: you need to enable the PHP shared object in the Apache config file
<sky123> network would just timeout /hang
<zOrK> floating  you'd need  ndiswrapper
<zOrK> http://zork.gnu.cl/bcwl-patch.tar.gz
<zOrK> there is
<BadKitty> I thought ubuntu was supposed to be very light... it's eating all of my cpu
<Samus_Aran> metres: I think Ubuntu has an individual file for each available plugin
<nomadsoul> metres: have you configured you apache.conf ?
<zOrK> BadKitty  you can install fluxbox
<metres> I look the apache.conf
<Samus_Aran> metres: and you just include that file in the main one
<Admiral_Chicago> BadKitty: what is using up the most CPU?
<metres> not touch it yet
<sky123> BadKitty: probably a process...run top to see what is hogging it
<zOrK> floating give it a try and let me know please, remember to install ndiswrapper..
<floating> zOrK: thanks. Do you know how to uninstall this/ If you want to try these, copy/paste the contents of the attachment into your /lib/firmware/, and then run sudo rmmod ndiswrapper, sudo rmmod bcm43xx, sudo modprobe bcm43xx.
<nomadsoul> metres: this work is pretty anooyng, that's why the ubuntu guys created a LAMP instalaltion on the ubuntu server cd :P
<floating> that is the native drivers that are currently installed
<metres> Sorry, i add servername localhost...
<nomadsoul> does anybody know if there is a graphical tool to select what to boot?
<zOrK> floating  my patch is based on that info.. lol
<zOrK> it'll do it by itself
<nomadsoul> metres: you should search for index.html and add index.php in the same line
<zOrK> just give it a try
<floating> ummhh, so as I have native drivers, your patch uninstalls it, and installs your driver to ndiswrapper that I first install ?
<nomadsoul> metres: and define the type php in apache.conf (i don't remember how :P)
<bob438> is there a way to make "screen" split vertically, if no then what would be the best alternative?
<sky123> bob438: xinerama
<Samus_Aran> metres: or just do it manually, http://pastebin.com/828715  << like that
<sky123> bob438: ive played with it on suse...but got a new system..and havent used it..
<zOrK> floating nop. what's your native driver?
<zOrK> bcmwl5.inf ?
<metres> Do I make change in the apache or apache2 file ?
<floating> no,
<zOrK> what's it?
<jedilj> I just downloaded ubuntu and everything is running choppy eg scrolling, moving files
<floating> wait I open up the page where the file is.. chotto matte
<metres> because i foun  DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml in the apache2 file...
<viv`d> im having trouble opening some gui windows, getting "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" errors...i can enable access with "xhost +", but i have to issue this command every time i log on....is there a way to permanently enable access?
<EMKO> i cant figure out how to install it :(
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know what has happened to the font paths for Xorg in Edgy ?  my xorg.conf is no longer valid, and I can't seem to figure out where they were put
<Samus_Aran> the old font paths were: /usr/share/fonts/misc /usr/share/fonts/75dpi /usr/share/fonts/100dpi /usr/share/fonts/TTF /usr/share/fonts/Type1
<Samus_Aran> none of which exist any longer
<viv`d> try /usr/share/X11/fonts
<Samus_Aran> viv`d: ah, thanks, that has all of them except the TTF one
<Samus_Aran> does Ubuntu still have a central place for its TFFs ?
<Samus_Aran> *TTF's
<viv`d> truetype is in..
<viv`d> /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
<Samus_Aran> now isn't that intuitive, heh
<floating> zOrK: bcm43xxcat and bunch of bcm43xx*.fw files
<zOrK> floating  It should work!
<Samus_Aran> actually, it seems that the upgrade added the fontpaths to my xorg.conf automatically .. at least the proper paths were in there .. but it doesn't explain why some of the basic X fonts are missing
<floating> yea well it lighted up the card, but I can't get IP from dhcp
<Samus_Aran> e.g. running xfontsel displays the xfontsel GUI itself in an unreadable font
<zOrK> yes, floating  give it a try with my patch
<peanutb> ok one more question, i used gdm, the problem is, when i connect on two computers to one vnc server, once logged in on one, i get the same desktop, how can i fix this?
<floating> hmm
<floating> I just install your patch over this ?
<zOrK> yes.
<floating> but first I install ndiswrapper ?
<EMKO> i get to genome something then the screen goes black then 2 white squares come and the computer does nothing any idea on what is should?
<seamus7> are monitors measured diagonally or hoizontally, i'm trying to figure out if mine is 15" or 17"?
<zOrK> floating yes.
<floating> thanks
<Kr0ntab> so anyone using beryl have the vidcap plugin working under ubuntu?  if so... did you use the beryl repos + compile the plugin from svn sources?  Or did you ahve to use the entire svn sources and build it completely?
<Madpilot> seamus7, diagonally
<floating> it will take me about 20-35minutes
<seamus7> Madpilot: that's what I was thinnking... thx
<floating> to burn cd and boot and investigate and try
<floating> and burn cd for log file for possible error :-)
<zOrK> don't you have ubuntu installed already?
<floating> I have, but I dont get it online
<zoople> hey. fresh install of Ubuntu..no javac!
<zOrK> did you mount windows partitions on ubuntu?
<floating> yea
<zOrK> so you dont have to do that, just mount it in ubuntu and get the files
<floating> doh lol
<zOrK> from windows partition
<zOrK> easy as that
<floating> indeed :-)
<floating> no wonder I dont get it online, cant even realize such :D
<EMKO> will ubuntu work on a IBM thinkpad?
<crimsun> depends on the thinkpad
<zoople> im not impressed about java not being installed automatically
<floating> how about writing to ntfs for error message, is that possible nowadays ?
<zoople> how do i get it manually
<tonyyarusso> EMKO: Quite likely anyway
* AwayUser Away [On]  Reason: [ gone ]   Ultima Script 
<crimsun> zoople: it wasn't free until recently.
<tonyyarusso> EMKO: Check the ThinkWiki
<zOrK> nop, it's not
<floating> oki
<AwayUser> Hello Italia
<AwayUser> ?
<zOrK> just try the patch if it doesn't work tell me what happend, I could understand..
<AwayUser> Italia????
<Healot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<floating> okz ->
<metres> To install php I make  http://pastebin.com/828715, now the download document has the right name but it still ask to download...
<bob438> sky123: i was thinking of something more like the "multitail" thing... but with full terminal support
<nomadsoul> is there someone familiar with software raid?
<sky123> bob438: ahhh..okay...havent played with that...xinerama..was a biatch..for a newb like me back then
<Samus_Aran> metres: did you restart apache ?
<metres> yes
<metres> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<bob438> sky123: thats cool, no prob
<Samus_Aran> metres: check the log files in /var/log to see what it is doing
<metres> do I need php4 ?
<Samus_Aran> metres: PHP5 is preferable
<sky123> bob438: im usually around here...if you figure it out..post up
<metres> that what I install (php5)
<metres> I also clean the browser cache...
<Samus_Aran> metres: so what shows up in the log ?
<metres> which log ?
<metres> the error or some log file ?
<Samus_Aran> the apache log file
<Samus_Aran> see what it says about the connection that tries to download it
<metres> I got this in the access log : 127.0.0.1 - - [20/Nov/2006:03:39:48 -0500]  "GET /test.php HTTP/1.1" 200 6 "http://localhost/" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; fr; rv:1.8.1) Gecko/20060601 Firefox/2.0 (Ubuntu-edgy)" "-"
<metres> and this in the error log :[Mon Nov 20 02:53:19 2006]  [error]  mod_mime_magic: type regex\t\tBEGINhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:space:*[{] \tapplication/x-awk invalid
<porkpie> guy's what the syntax for adding a new user please ?
<EMKO> ahhh this is sooo hard :(
<EMKO> i choose the first option start or install ubuntu but when it comes to this one part Genome something it goes to a black screen then to sqaures come on the screen and it does nothing after that
<EMKO> 2*
<Madpilot> EMKO, did you run the 'check this cd' option?
<floating> zOrK: you are god
<zOrK> why?
<EMKO> yes
<floating> I didn't need to boot on winxp!!
<zOrK> are you online?
<floating> thank you alot!
<zOrK> ok :)
<sky123> so it works?!
<sky123> cool
<sky123> post that patch up on the forums or wiki!
<floating> I wonder what this did, but it works :D
<sky123> nice
<zOrK> floating  please copy and paste this to me : lspci |grep Wireless
<zOrK> sky123  could you do it for me?
<zOrK> I wanna know which broadcom cards it supports
<sky123> z0rK: okay..youll have to run through it again
<sky123> z0rK: where to get it and what to do ...
<floating> maybe it was just the ndiswrapper  then native and then this ndiswrapper with something from native still there or something in this patch.. and bamm
<zOrK> okkkk
* zOrK laughs
<zOrK> floating  could you paste me this: lspci|grep Wireless
<zOrK> please?
<EMKO> i tryed Start ubuntu in safe grahpics mode and that showed something running but it didnt go any further
<zOrK> sky123  hold on a second please, wanna know the model of floating
<sky123> yep
<nomadsoul> is there someone familiar with software raid?
<floating> file:///media/hda5/linux/bcwl-patch
<floating> ooops
<floating> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<zOrK> cool, you've got same as me
<pluma_> I have a GeForce graphics card. However, gxgears fails with "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)". I think that means I need to install a driver... any ideas?
<zOrK> 0b:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<floating> \o/
<zOrK> that's why it works out of the box.
<sky123> nomadoul: this is going to seem like a weird answer...but on google their is a nice redhat systemadmin guide with raid how to...it actually does a fine job explaining..and can be carried over to ubuntu
<floating> I got network manager installed but it is not running, as the connection is directly pointed to the networking  thing on this xubuntu
<pluma_> Everything else works. High resolution, etc. I just can't seem to use OpenGL... the card should allow for it tho.
<pluma_> OpenGL screensavers fail too.
<floating> I want to install connection manager I think.. it was best out of those 3. I am just wondering if I mess this up and lose connection
<floating> is that how likely to happen
<porkpie> guy's how would I add this /usr/local/sbin/radiusd so it starts up a boot
<zOrK> floating : are you in ubuntu?
<floating> xubuntu
<sky123> !rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samus_Aran> porkpie: if you didn't get an answer: adduser
<TLE> has totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin and totem-xine-firefox-plugin been replaced by totem-mozilla ?
<zoople> ok, im just about ready to give up with this OS, nothing works
<zoople> whats the deal with Java
<Samus_Aran> porkpie: you can add that various places.  the most "proper" would be creating a script for it in /etc/init.d/radiusd which accepts "start", "stop" and "restart" options, then symlink it to the runlevel directory
<Samus_Aran> porkpie: if you want simple, add it to /etc/rc.local
<seanwang> HI
<Samus_Aran> porkpie: just add an ampersand "&" to it so it loads in the background
<zoople> ive been trying for 30 minutes to get java to work and now its compling and picking up an error on  System.out.println()
<seanwang> hi
<Samus_Aran> porkpie: unless it returns you to the console when it is run
<TLE> zoople: what deal how to install it ?
<Samus_Aran> zoople: what is compiling ?
<zoople> ints not compiling!
<zoople> im doing a simple hello world program
<floating> by the way. I skipped the interfaces editing, because I checked dmesg before, and it looked too interesting and I just then run ifdown eth1 and ifup eth1 and got ip and connected to internet:) so maybe I need to configure the interfaces and other things now , :) thx again
<porkpie> Samus_Aran:thanks
<TLE> Samus_Aran: you take this one
<pluma_> Anyone? This is getting a bit frustrating...
<zoople> i get: *** Syntax Error: misplaced construct(s)
<zoople> no im just saying..whats the deal?
<zoople> like..a)it didnt come with the OS b) its hard to install and find
<zoople> and c) it clearly doesnt work
<Samus_Aran> zoople: are you 100% sure that you didn't actually do a syntax error ?
<zoople> yup
<Samus_Aran> zoople: I don't know Java code, so I can't look at it
<Samus_Aran> zoople: what java package are you using ?
<sky123> z0rk: patch works!...with the ndiswrapper
<zoople> how do i check?
<sky123> z0rK: works..with network manager
<Samus_Aran> zoople: I think you can choose which one is being used with: apt-get configure java
<Samus_Aran> zoople: but I might have that wrong
<zOrK> i'll try to make a patch for all the wireless cards
<zOrK> to make it easy
<zoople> god, this could be the worst OS ever
<zOrK> maybe it'll take me nights
<zOrK> why zoople ?
<zOrK> what do you need?
<sobersabre> hi. how can I bind NICs to certain interface name ( eth0, eth1 )  ?
<zoople> because nothing works
<alvaro_> buenas
<zoople> and to get anything to work is a pain
<Samus_Aran> zoople: it is either using Sun's JRE or the Free/open source GNU version, which is less complete at this time
<sobersabre> I'd like to do this either via MAC address or via PCI id
<zoople> im trying to get Java to work
<zOrK> do you have gcc installed zoople ?
<zoople> which it used to (on older versions)
<zoople> im doing java tho
<porkpie> Samus_Aran:so just add this to the rc.local /usr/local/sbin/radiusd &  and that will start at bootup ??
<sky123> z0rK: 08:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Samus_Aran> zoople: the less time you spend complaining, the more time you'll have to get it working =)
<Samus_Aran> porkpie: yes
<zoople> ya but ive worked on it for ages
<zoople> and its not working at all
<metres> Is there a possibility  that my issue (php doesnt compile in var/www) is related to the chmod option that I changed on this folder ?
<porkpie> Cool thanks
<zoople> i heard this OS was good and usable and "for humans"
<zoople> but its aweful
<Samus_Aran> zoople: so answer the basic questions first.  by default I think it uses the open source GNU java implimentation, not the Sun JRE, so it might not be working because of that
<pluma_> Well, Ubuntu works fine for me.
<peanutb> how would i set up a proftpd server to get login info from windows domain controler?
<Samus_Aran> zoople: the first step, therefore, is to determine what Java runtime you're actually using
<Samus_Aran> zoople: what does it tell you when you go "java --version" ?
<zoople> SableVM version 1.13
<zoople> - compile date and time: 2006-06-20 08:08:05 UTC
<zoople> - gcc version: 4.1.2 20060613 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-2ubuntu3)
<sobersabre> guys... how do I bind certain NIC to a certain interface name name ?
<Samus_Aran> zoople: and if you only want to spend time moaning about how awful a product is, you're unlikely to get people wanting to help you ...
<Madpilot> zoople, Sun Java is easy to install, but (just like on Windows) it's not in by default...
<sky123> yep that is the gcc version instead of sun
<pluma_> zoople: get the latest Sun JDK, install it and then add it via update-alternatives for java, javac, etc
<Samus_Aran> zoople: so as I said, you're using the GNU java implimentation ..
<zoople> ah ok, so how do i change that
<Samus_Aran> zoople: now do the configure thing I said to switch to the Sun JRE that you are accustomed to
<toogreen> HELP! My Nautilus is broken, It won't even start anymore.. All I did was trying to unmount an SMBFS volume, and i got a crash, since then nautilus's dead
<Madpilot> !java | zoople
<ubotu> zoople: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pluma_> zoople: The Sun JDK worked much better for me than the GNU version, so you might want to get that one.
<zoople> and whoever programmed that implementation obviously has never used Java in their life
<Samus_Aran> zoople: just scroll up past the previous 20 complaints you said
<sky123> i wonder if they will do away with the gcc-java version..
<pluma_> zoople: Also, the version in the repository was outdated last I checked...
<zoople> what...like from the stoneages?
<Samus_Aran> sky123: why would they do away with it ?  it is improving all the time
<zoople> it doesnt compile Stem.out.println()
<zoople> but like..spelled correctly
<porkpie> Samus_Aran:have you get the syntax for adding a new user please
<sky123> well sun just "opened" up their java no?
<Samus_Aran> porkpie: "adduser"
<Samus_Aran> porkpie: then follow instructions on the console
<sky123> or will it be integrated back in ??
<porkpie> OK
<Samus_Aran> sky123: I didn't hear about them opening it, but if they did, I highly doubt it is compatible with the GPL
<EMKO> this thing is impossible to install
<Samus_Aran> EMKO: which ?
<Madpilot> Samus_Aran, no, Sun just GPL'd most of Java
<Madpilot> last week
<EMKO> ubuntu
<sky123> yep
<zoople> lol...dare i ask about my Ipod. that would probably take 10 years to get working
<pluma_> I'm still having this OpenGL problem. Namely, OpenGL doesn't work. Apparently the packages are all in place ... it just doesn't work. i.e. gxgears fails
<Madpilot> zoople, I don't own one myself, but check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Samus_Aran> does someone know what to do after modifying the /etc/fonts/fonts.conf file to refresh things ?
<zoople> ya thats all bullshit..doesnt work, i tried it
<TLE> pluma_: Have you looked at any documentation, there are some troubleshooting methods in the forum and in the wiki ?
<TLE> pluma_: ATI ?
<Madpilot> zoople, funny, it works for other users...
<zoople> well i tried it and it didnt work
<zoople> followed it all perfectly
<pluma_> TLE: GeForce... not sure about the rest.
<zoople> either ipod doesnt show up, or doesnt sync
<pluma_> TLE: I've tried the internets but so far all I found was the vague advice to "install the drivers" or tweak xorg.conf in ways that are not applicable.
<Samus_Aran> zoople: you have enough negativity to fill several olympic sized swimming pools.  I recommend getting more physical activity, enough sleep and a nice home cooked meal.
<yango> hi.... The GAIM version I have at home (Kubuntu 6.06) allows me to configure the browser it opens when clicking on an URL on the conversation window. The one at work (Ubuntu 6.06) doesn't... do YOU have that option? where? :)
<zoople> well, i wouldnt need to have negativity if this OS worked
<Samus_Aran> zoople: that is a very strange outlook
<zoople> god, i just hate linux, everyone is so arrogent about it but when it comed town to it, its just crap
<Samus_Aran> zoople: nobody "needs to have" negativity
<Samus_Aran> zoople: why would you use something you hate ?  that is quite silly
<Madpilot> zoople, nobody is forcing you to use it, or to hang out here. You're free to go away anytime.
<zoople> i just get frustrated that i cant use my computer and the accessories with it
<zoople> i have to use it for work
<zoople> because its all the rage now
<Samus_Aran> zoople: so get another job that doesn't use it
<EMKO> will ubuntu work if i have windows xp installed?
<TLE> pluma_: edgy ?
<zoople> its probably worth it for all the pain i go through to get stuff working
<pluma_> TLE: Dapper
<Samus_Aran> zoople: hell, start a company specifically not to use it.
<TLE> EMKO: yes
<zoople> i just dont see why people CHOSE to use it
<Samus_Aran> zoople: your java issue was extremely minor and simple, yet you have been far more concerned with bitching about it than making it work
<zoople> it still doesnt work!!!
<yango> zoople, because it works :)
<zoople> i still havent got java to work
<Samus_Aran> zoople: you have spent almost half an hour complaining about something that is a 30 to 90 second fix
<cyberix> How do I turn bash completition on?
<zoople> nope..i spent 30 mins on the java thing
<zoople> and its still broken
<cyberix> It seems to work with other user accounts, but not mine.
<Samus_Aran> zoople: so then stop complaining, get level headed, and deal with the issue a step at a time .. deep breaths, in and out
<Madpilot> zoople, stop whinging, start listening. Sun Java is dead easy to get running...
<sc0tty> hello
<pluma_> TLE: The OpenGL packages are installed. High resolutions are no problem. But gears fails with "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)" and so does WINE (which I have almost installed now, despite being on a 64bit system -- the problems are unrelated tho).
<e_rrorr> hai
<Madpilot> cyberix, look thru .bashrc, I think the completion code is in there, commented out
<sc0tty> I'm playing with parallels and ubuntu, on my imac, but I can't find the hsync and vsync of my imac's screen.
<Samus_Aran> zoople: I figured out how to get my Java switched to Sun's when my Azureus had issues .. took me 30 seconds.  so I suggest taking about 90 seconds for someone with less first-hand GNU/Linux experience, in a channel full of people willing to help for free, seems about right
<zoople> well mine isnt working
<zoople> i did that thing you told me too and it hasnt worked
<Samus_Aran> zoople: what does "java --version" show ?
<zoople> the same thing as it did before
<TLE> pluma_: Try and have a look here, but read it carefully because NVIDIA resently dropped support for some cards so they have to install an older version http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Samus_Aran> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Madpilot> zoople, so, did you install the sun package? sun-java5-jre?
<cesar_> hi, can someone help with a simple problem
<pluma_> zoople: Did you try what I told you? Download the Sun JDK from the website (mind the architecture! 32bit or 64bit makes a difference), install it from the terminal and then manage the symlinks via update-alternatives
<cesar_> i have a 40 gig drive that i installed ubuntu onto, and an 80 gig drive
<zoople> see i dont know what half of that means
<zoople> whats a symlink
<TLE> Madpilot: he would need to install the jdk for compiling his own programs right
<Samus_Aran> zoople: so do you have "multiverse" on your repositories ?
<cesar_> i want to "format" the 80 gig drive, and make it my /home directory
<zoople> whats a repository?
<Madpilot> TLE, yes. First he's going to have to get a clue, though.
<Madpilot> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Madpilot> zoople, ^^^
<Samus_Aran> zoople: not knowing what a symlink or repository is, certainly isn't the fault of GNU/Linux as an operating system, heh
<mats_> source i /apt/source.list
<Bonaldo2000> Does anyone know what can be donw about the nforce-nwtwork problem?
<zoople> yes well when i do it on windows it compiles
<zoople> and i dont know what those things are
<Madpilot> zoople, you're starting to smell like a troll. Stop whining and start following the advice you're being given, or go away.
<Samus_Aran> zoople: this distro comes with a different Java runtime than you are accustomed to using.  to use the one you're accustomed to using (Sun JRE), you need to configure it on your Ubuntu, or try another operating system
<metres> I know that nforce use forcedeth.ko...
<zoople> im thinking the latter is better
<Samus_Aran> zoople: as we keep saying, whining doesn't help you get what you want ..
<Bonaldo2000> metres, what is that?
<Samus_Aran> zoople: then by all means, do so.  you told us you can't do so .. make up your beans.  =)
<pluma_> zoople: Installing the Sun JDK is easy. Just download it and run the installer from the commandline.
<zoople> ues but how
<zoople> you are all telling me its easy but i still havent been able to do it
<zoople> using ANY of your help
<pluma_> Just say where your problem lies then.
<Madpilot> zoople, you have been given several URLs that will explain the process to you. Go read them.
* yango suggests zoople to go out for a coffee, relax a bit, walk around the park, change the mindset and then come back with a desire to get it to work (and read about it) instead of whining
<metres> I had prob with my network but work fine now with kubuntu edgy ... forcedeth is the object tha manage wich I downloaded from nvidia site threw nforce driver...
<NOIKA> hey guys
<zoople> bah...format. ill wait for them to train me at work, this is too hard
<Bonaldo2000> metres, hm ok, can an up-to-date version be downloaded from nvidias site you say? Also, how come its working in kubuntu?
<pluma_> Sheesh.
<nomadsoul> is there someone familiar with software raid?
<NOIKA> can anyone tell me how to instal ubunto so that i get 3 partitions that i m able to see in my computer
<NOIKA> and work with them
<pluma_> TLE: I'll try that. Looks like a long read tho.
<TLE> pluma_: yeah
<tonyyserver> NOIKA: It's just a matter of selecting "manually edit partition table" in the installer, and setting up whatever you want.
<Xondr> http://axyris.jino-net.ru
<metres> Bonaldo2000 : I hadnt to manage it with edgy
<NOIKA> yeah but i get lots of system files types
<NOIKA> and it simce i always select the wrong one
<cesar_> someone help me out -- i have my whole ubuntu install on a 40 gig hard drive, i would like to move the /home directory to an 80 gig hard drive
<cesar_> but just the /home
<NOIKA> cuz i dont see  them in my computer
<e_rrorr> who can take it ?
<Bonaldo2000> metres, what do you mean by that? Sorry if I sound dumb...
<pluma_> TLE: The things I'm willing to do to get Guild Wars to run on a Linux box... *shakes head*
<peanutb> anyone use ubuntu on a lenevo t60?
<pluma_> TLE: Any idea how I can find out which driver I need other than trial and error? The x config file says it's a 6200...
<metres> Bonaldo2000 : kubuntu manage my network on the installation instead of redhat and freespire which need to installed the linux nvidia driver
<mats_> peanutb: try the wiki on ubuntulinux.org
<cesar_> weird, how come synaptic doesnt have VLC ??
<vdrab> hello all. Does anyone know how to disable gnome-power-manager notifications? it keeps telling me my battery is fully charged about once a minute. I already found a bug report talking about this but no solutions... anybody got an idea?
<Madpilot> mats_, it's wiki.ubuntu.com now
<mats_> Madpilot: thanks :)
<peanutb> mats, nope, nothing to be found
<Samus_Aran> pluma_: X -configure
<arepie> what does this mean --> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b ??
<Samus_Aran> pluma_: that will create an Xorg config file in /root
<Samus_Aran> arepie: never saw that one before
<chris77^> Hello. I could I modify the Dapper installer for it to add some contents of my choice in /home as well as some users?
<cesar_> why is vlc not found???
<Samus_Aran> pluma_: you can look through it to see what driver was detected
<metres> Bonaldo2000 : I know that the module of the kernel for my asus a8n-vm to manage network was forcedeth...
<Samus_Aran> cesar_: ?
<Samus_Aran> cesar_: apt-get install vlc
<cesar_> couldn't fiind package vlc
<highneko> cesar_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<daftvader> hello
<mats_> arepie: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=libGL+warning%3A+3D+driver+claims+to+not+support+visual+0x4b&btnG=Search
<cesar_> no wireshark, etc
<daftvader> does anyone know how to get the gpg key file for ubuntu repository?
<Bonaldo2000> metres, hm ok..thank you for your help. I will look into forcedeth. Or install kubuntu instead...
<mats_> arepie: maybe there is somethink you can use there - never heard of it
<daftvader> every time i did an apt-get update, it comes up with gpg error
<NOIKA>  can anyone tell me how to instal ubunto so that i get 3 partitions that i m able to see in my computer
<daftvader> NOIKA: have you install ubuntu yet?
<monokrom1> lol
<NOIKA> yes
<cesar_> is vlc part of universe?
<monokrom1> cesar_: yes
<metres> Bonaldo2000 : It's nothing, hope I hadnt be too confusing
<NOIKA> i have a 80gb hdd  and i've mayde 3 partitions
<cesar_> thanks dawgs
<daftvader> NOIKA: so are you planning to reinstalling it? or adding a new partition
<NOIKA> but i only see one in my computer
<NOIKA> and i cannot put anything in it
<pluma_> Samus_Aran: "server already active for display 0"
<mesha> NOIKA: So the other partitions exist already?
<Bonaldo2000> metres, no its fine:-)
<NOIKA> yes
<NOIKA> but i dont see then in my comp
<mesha> NOIKA: You have to mount them. In the administration menu there's a tool called Disks, you can mount them from there.
<guillem101> is there any way to "explore" the local lan searching for ssh servers (as network neighbourhood searchs for smb servers) ? I've being given dynamic IP at my laptop and I want to access from other machines ...
<Samus_Aran> pluma_: add ":1" to the end of the line if you are already in X
<TLE> pluma_: yeah well, 3d-acceleration can be tricky and some times it's really all about finding the right HOWTO from the beginning
<Samus_Aran> pluma_: though if you're in X, you should know what driver is being used already
<cesar_> how do i reformat my hard drive to have a partition
<cesar_> im sorry
<cesar_> to have a different file system
<NOIKA> so how do i mount them?
<TLE> pluma_: about the driver 2 sec
<guillem101> current trick is to enable XDM and use the XDMchooser to locate the machine (rather than going to the laptop and running ifconfig)
<Samus_Aran> pluma_: you can look at your graphics chipset using "lspci|grep -i vga"
<Samus_Aran> 00:06.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<Samus_Aran> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]  (rev a1)
<Samus_Aran> will output lines like those
<pluma_> Samus_Aran: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
<Samus_Aran> if you have any nVidia based graphics chipset, you'll want to use the proprietary drivers for accelleration.  you'll need to log out of X to get them loaded
<bob438> sky123: found a patch for "screen" that enables vertical split
<Samus_Aran> bob438: what what what where how whaat !?
<pluma_> Samus_Aran: Yeah, but what driver does that correspond to?
<tekton> how to log out of x?
<Samus_Aran> bob438: I've wanted that for a very long time
<sky123> bob438: sweet
<dtanner>   splitvt
<Samus_Aran> tekton: log out of the desktop to the login screen, then go Ctrl+Alt+F2 to go to a TTY, log in as your user and then issue the command: sudo init 3
<bob438> google screen vertical slit patch
<bob438> *split
<Samus_Aran> tekton: that will get rid of the graphical login manager
<Samus_Aran> pluma_: there are two drivers for nvidia cards, the one that is open source "nv" and the one that is proprietary "nvidia"
<pluma_> TLE: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) is also what the x conf file said.
<Samus_Aran> pluma_: the latter requires a kernel module, plus an AGP module for your motherboard to be loaded
<cesar_> how do i reformat a hard drive to have a differnet file system?
<NOIKA> can anyone tell me  a program to manage partitions after i have  instaled ubunto?
<Samus_Aran> pluma_: Ubuntu provides packages for the proprietary nvidia driver
<NOIKA> can anyone tell me some programs to manage hdd partitions  after i've installed ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> cesar_: once it is partitioned, you use mkfs
<we2by> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<tonyyserver> NOIKA: gparted
<selinuxium_> NOIKA: gparted
<NOIKA> tks
<pluma_> Samus_Aran: so nvidia-glx should work fine? Because that one isn't installed yet.
<TLE> pluma_: I can't find the info right now. All I know is that in the latest version they dropped support for some older cards
<TLE> pluma_: ohhh my bad. I thought you had trouble getteing that one installed
<nomadsoul> how is debian-installer called under ubuntu?
<pluma_> TLE: My problem is only that I lack OpenGL right now
<TLE> pluma_: yeah but if you haven't install that one, then you need to. Only NVIDIA's own driver provide OpenGL
<vdrab> Does anyone know how to disable gnome-power-manager notifications? it keeps telling me my battery is fully charged about once a minute. I already found a bug report talking about this but no solutions... anybody got an idea?
<arepie> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cesar_> how do i partition it?
<cesar_> how do i partition a drive
<cesar_> can i just make /home a symlink to /home on my other drive?
<pluma_> TLE: Off I go to install nvidia-glx then...
<cesar_> all i want to do is move my /home directory to its own drive
<NOIKA> how do i install gparted???
<TLE> pluma_: wait wait
<pluma_> TLE: Okay... that's a bit... late. What now?
<TLE> pluma_: have a look here it looks better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<TLE> pluma_: ok it was just it has some additional information. You need to enable the driver after you installed it but it's all in there
<selinuxium_> NOIKA: it is installed by default
<incorrect> what do i need to install to get xdmcp to work with the gnome terminal server client?
<TLE> pluma_: no worry though, no harm done
<pluma_> TLE: Yeah, I read the info on the package...
<NOIKA> selinuxium i dont have it installed
<pluma_> TLE: Gah. "Error: your X configuration has been altered.". Off to vim then
<selinuxium_> NOIKA: type gparted    in a terminal
<selinuxium_> NOIKA: I thought it was be default. Are you using Kubuntu?
<NOIKA> it sais command not found
<NOIKA> ubuntu
<monokrome> Ubuntu doesn't come with gparted initially
<selinuxium_> NOIKA: type    sudo apt-get install gparted    in a terminal
<selinuxium_> monokrome: ok, cheers. :)
<monokrome> :)
<pluma_> TLE: Okay, I edited the configuration. Do I need to restart X now somehow?
<cesar_> help
<cesar_> i did sudo mkfs /dev/hda1
<NOIKA> ok that worked
<NOIKA> :)
<NOIKA> tks
<cesar_> and when i do sudo fdisk-l, /dev/hda1 is still listed as HPFS/NTFS
<selinuxium_> NOIKA: np :)
<cesar_> why isnt it listed as "Linux"??
<NOIKA> ok now how do i use it,to make another partition
<NOIKA> :)
<NOIKA> selinuxium.. u know how to use gpated?
<NOIKA> gparted
<we2by> guys, I need  a howto on how to recompile restricted kernel modules
<monokrome> NOIKA: It's rather straight forward
<nomadsoul> someone can tell me WHY the debian-installer package have not any bin?!?!?
<selinuxium_> NOIKA: yep. what are you trying to do? You can also type     man gparted   in a terminal for further instructions.
<deep__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32903/ <-- how can i fix this error?
<cesar_> ????
<NOIKA>  how to i make from one partition  of 80gb.3 partitions that i am able to see then on my computer like in windows
<NOIKA> cuz i have  files that i wana move from my desktop to a partition
<cong0_natty> nokia cfdisk and create fat partitions.
<monokrome> eew.
<NOIKA> fat32?
<cong0_natty> you cant view the linux / from windows unless you have some kinda ext plugin though
<cong0_natty> ext2fs i think its called
<cong0_natty> noika yea
<cong0_natty> lba support on
<NOIKA> i dont have windows installed
<monokrome> Ext2 IFS I think
<NOIKA> i wana see the partitions like u can see them in windows
<incorrect> does anyone here know of a good ip enabled cctv camera,  ideally one that works under linux
<cong0_natty> erm you mean look @ the in a graph like the manager?
<cong0_natty> disk manager*
<cong0_natty> gparted
<cong0_natty> or qparted
<Serii> qtparted
<NOIKA> congo with cfdisk i get this message;;FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<NOIKA>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<cong0_natty> those will allow you to look @ the alocation as a graph
<cong0_natty> NOIKA sudo cfdisk
<cong0_natty> qtparted thanks** btw Serii
<NOIKA> ok congo now i am gettin somewhere :)
<cong0_natty> lol
<NOIKA> now i have to make  the partitions fat32?
<cong0_natty> you dont know how to use linux do you
<NOIKA> nope
<cong0_natty> lol
<NOIKA> i have it at work
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to install Plugger 5.1.3 under Edgy, ./configure produces an error that the X11 libraries are not installed
<NOIKA> at home i use windows
<cong0_natty> follow the on screen destructions
<cong0_natty> yea who doesnt..
<cong0_natty> ME!
<cong0_natty> lol ok so you have an option
<cong0_natty> delete write create shit like that
<cong0_natty> pick a partition you no longer need or blank area on your hd
<cong0_natty> does it say empty or blank space anywhere?
<NOIKA>  hda5                    Logical   Linux swap / Solaris               764,96
<NOIKA> that's how i have them
<tonyyserver> Has anyone seen evidence of what this page claims is possible in the installer?  I couldn't find it, and neither could the guy last weekend.
<tonyyserver> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html#partman-crypto
<monokrome> Nobody's found a way to get a SoundBlaster X-Fi working with Linux, have they?
<NOIKA> one linux 764.96
<cong0_natty> yea noika i know that
<cong0_natty> how many are there
<Chaosmik> hi, how do you copy a file to usr/share etc, it wont let me. Do i have to use terminal?
<cong0_natty> and are there ones thay say "freespace"
<cong0_natty> if not your ass out
<NOIKA> and one ext3 79258,80
<cong0_natty> and you need to reinstall linux
<Tschaka> monokrome drives for that one will be released in 2007 :/
<cong0_natty> ok
<cong0_natty> well you screwed up
<Olathe> Why in the world does nautilus start taking all my CPU ?
<cong0_natty> when you install linux make a partition for the /
<cong0_natty> about 10 gb
<monokrome> tshaka: Thought so :/
<cong0_natty> then another for your /home
<cong0_natty> about 20 gb
<cong0_natty> then leave the rest blank
<cong0_natty> then come back to cfdisk and partition the rest of the "FREE SPACE"
<cong0_natty> to ext3
<cong0_natty> if you wanna "resize" your ext3 partition
<cong0_natty> get gparted
<cong0_natty> ubuntu comes with it..
<Xondr> http://axyris.jino-net.ru
<NOIKA> i have it
<cong0_natty> but its not really a good idea
<Chaosmik> hi, how do you copy a file to usr/share etc, it wont let me. Do i have to use terminal?
<cong0_natty> you can break your file system that way
<Olathe> I killed nautilus and suddenly my system is a lot more responsive.
<cong0_natty> make sure you dont resize to much of the disk cuz you will loose files if that 80 gb on your ext3 has files filling it
<cong0_natty> Olathe because nautilus is a ram hog
<Lynoure> cong0_natty: gparted is not a good idea? Or what is not?
<cong0_natty> try this one Olathe apt-get install xfe
<KenSentMe> Anyone know a good place where i can find a vmx file for running Edgy on vmware-player
<cong0_natty> or apt-get install rox-filemanager
<pluma> TLE: It worked.
<cong0_natty> KenSentMe yes
<cong0_natty> i have it on my website
<cong0_natty> hold up ill get you a link
<KenSentMe> cong0_natty: ty
<pluma> TLE: I had to restart Linux (thus losing my precious uptime), but it worked.
<NOIKA> congo how do i resize the /dev/hda1 ?
<pluma> TLE: merely restarting X didn't work tho
<NOIKA> with gparted
<cong0_natty> np ken
<NOIKA> i dont see any option that sais resize
<cong0_natty> comes with a vmx and an image
<Olathe> Ahh.
<NOIKA> or something like it
<cong0_natty> you have pms?
<cong0_natty> pm's*
<Olathe> I think I'll switch to a lighter window manager then.
<chris77^> Hello, how could I make an Ubuntu Live CD with my own /home directory?
<cong0_natty> KenSentMe check your messages
<floating> in /etc/network/interfaces the wireless-key line is in this format: wireless-key s:66c1xxxxxx ?
<guillem101> Oh, there is a scanssh package... I'm going to try it right now
<NOIKA> only option i can use  it unoumnt
<mnepton> chris77^: do some research into the OEM install. that will get you on the right track.
<selinuxium_> NOIKA: you cant do anything with a mounted partition, you need to unmount it before you resize
<Olathe> Are there any window managers that just run one application full-screen ?
<Chaosmik> how come i cant copy files into /usr
<Chaosmik> !!!!!
<mblondel> hi all
<ragamuffin> Does alternate version iso contain support ofr resstrictive formats like mp3 and various avis?
<selinuxium_> Chaosmik: sudo...
<floating> why is it wireless-key s: ? what is s: ?
<NOIKA> itried  i cant it sais  files in use
<cong0_natty> noika yea NOIKA the best way to do what you wanna do is reinstall your linux and when installing it
<cong0_natty> make the proper partition sizes
<cong0_natty> and leave some blank space
<Chaosmik> yeah but i am a newbie and dont know how to copy in terminal
<cong0_natty> then make the partition later
<cong0_natty> just put linux on a 20 gb part
<mblondel> can anyone try out a package I have just made?
<crimsun> floating: 's' denotes an ascii string
<mblondel> here is the project in question: http://www.gnome.org/projects/fantasdic/
<floating> ohhh, how about hex ?
<crimsun> floating: omitting it defaults to a hexadecimal representation
<NOIKA> congo that requers a reinstal?
<mblondel> and the package: http://www.mblondel.org/files/fantasdic/fantasdic_1.0-beta2-1_all.deb
<selinuxium_> NOIKA: then you are trying to resize the partition you are using right now. Use a live cd to resize the volume
<tonyyserver> ragamuffin: No.
<NOIKA> cuz i only have a partition of 80  gb on which i have linux
<mblondel> I would like to know if it works on another machine than mine
<floating> crimsun so wireless-key:xxxxxxxxx is ok. How about additional "space bar" hits in between, do they matter?
<Xondr> http://axyris.jino-net.ru     Download MP3! Fast, easily, legally!
<Chaosmik> what program can you use to switch themes apart from the gnome one
<Lynoure> Xondr: stop spamming
<crimsun> floating: use that precise syntax
<selinuxium_> NOIKA: when you install you are given the option to resize  some of the parts. If you want to do it now use the install in live mode. You will be allowed to unmount the volume then.
<floating> thanks
<BlackHawk> moin
<Xondr> http://axyris.jino-net.ru     Download MP3! Fast, easily, legally!
<Xondr> http://axyris.jino-net.ru     Download MP3! Fast, easily, legally!
<benny> someone german here?
<k31th> Anyone know of a decent vnc client for linux that enabless scaling ?
<k31th> so i can change / scale screen ress
<Dendron> hey everyone! Whenever i install an app with sudo apt-get install blahblah, apt will insall blahblah and then give me errors that MythTv had errors. I never got MythTV fully working and now it wont go away! How do i remove MythTv from trying to install each time i do "sudo apt-get install ProgramName"? (Clear apt-get cache? or something)
<Madpilot> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<k31th> Dendron: sudo apt-get remove --purge WHATEVERPACKAGE2REMOVE
<selinuxium_> Since upgrading to EDGY my Atheros AR5212 Netgear WiFi card ahs stopped working. I have installed the restricted modules for the kernel and it still doesn't work. it used to in Dapper. Any ideas?
<pluma> TLE: WINE works, too. I'm so 'appy
<monokrome> lol
<Dendron> k31th, ok let me try, i will give you my results in a few seconds
<selinuxium_> Hi Madpilot :)
<k31th> Dendron: ok...
<Madpilot> hi selinuxium
<rickyfingers> k31th: have you tried the terminal server client?
<k31th> rickyfingers: yeah can't find an option to scale it.
<rickyfingers> k31th: 1 sec i'm using it right now in scaled mode
<k31th> rickyfingers: with vnc ?
<k31th> or rdp ?
<rickyfingers> k31th: rdp
<k31th> with vnc if i state 1024x768 It just makes it that size so i have to scroll
<k31th> rickyfingers: it works with rdp
<k31th> not vnc.
<Dendron> k31th, it worked perfectly! Thanks! For future reference; could i have placed more then one package to remove on the same line seperated by a SPACE?
<Landon> Hey all, is there a player that can play .iso files that are saved to the computer?
<cong0_natty> lol
<rickyfingers> k31th: on my i put it to 1280x960 and it fits there's also a full screen mode...not what your looking 4?
<k31th> Dendron: yes, purging normally removes all conf files... man apt for more info
<cong0_natty> mount -o loop /path/to/your/iso /mnt/iso
<Dendron> k31th, thanks much
<monokrome> lol
<k31th> Dendron: np
<cong0_natty> or mkdir /mnt/iso && mount /path/to/your/.iso /mnt/iso
<cong0_natty> or mv /* /home/$user
<cong0_natty> that works well too
<cong0_natty> :))
<cong0_natty> *ducks*
<Dendron> Landon, i use VCDMOUNT 1.0 to mount images.
<Landon> Dendron: Does it work?
<Dendron> Landon, yes
<k31th> rickyfingers: im looking to scale screen ress with vnc so i can have a smaller a window (looks like the ressolutions of target box is smaller) but its just scaled with the vnc viewer... NOTE using vnc not RDP
<Dendron> place in home directory, then sim link it to your yada yada so that you can call it from anywhere useing a terminal. "vcdmount foo.iso"
<k31th> vcd?
<Landon> Dendron: Where can I get it?
<benny> is here a german ubuntu chan?
<rickyfingers> k31th: ok I get it now.
<bimberi> !de | benny
<ubotu> benny: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<monokrome> hrm... Is there something i've forgotten with this ISO burning process:
<monokrome> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<k31th> rickyfingers: yeah, iv used other clients to do this think i will have to install some thing else tbh
<Dendron> Landon, one second
<rickyfingers> k31th: is terminal server client open source?
<rickyfingers> k31th: if you've got a lot of time on your hands...
<k31th> im not making one// and of corse its open source
<Dendron> Landon, as i wait for FireFox to launch, here is how to install it. Simple. 1) su
<Dendron> 2) tar -xjvf vcdmount-1.0.tar.bz
<Dendron> 3) cd vcdmount-1.0
<Dendron> 4) make
<k31th> I could mod it i guess woudlnt take long.
<k31th> Dendron: dude try not to paste in here use pastebin.ca
<k31th> brb
<Dendron> k31th, sorry, i will google pastebin.ca in a second.
<Dendron> Landon, http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=vcdmount
<Landon> Thanks Dend
<TLE> pluma: nice
<TLE> have fun with then
<pluma> TLE: Thanks.
<Dendron> k31th, is pastebin.ca a website?
<pluma> TLE: As a matter of fact, I'm running 32bit WINE on 64bit Ubuntu
<rickyfingers> k31th: looks like you can get a little more control using the command line: http://gnomepro.com/tsclient/
<Dendron> k31th, ah thanx for the link to pastebin.ca . It is something i can now use.
<revartj> wenas
<TLE> pluma: nice, I haven't dared to try that yet
<porkpie> guy's I am having trouble add a user from the command line.   I run the command with options but it doesn't add the user
<pluma> TLE: Hm... Guild Wars installs nicely, but the game itself gives me a black screen. Meh.
<monokrome> Never mind. I got it to work.
<SlipAway> Hi all. Just a student here, wondering if you had any advice for me before i decide to put Ubuntu on
<rickyfingers> porkpie: is there a line in /etc/passwd for the user you just created?
<atomikulinux> Hmm im having a little trouble installing bitchx. Said something about the C compiler so I installed G++. Now when I configure it stops at this bit: "E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel" Is there anything I need to install?
<porkpie> rickfingers:no
<monokrome> atomikulinux: libncurses probable
<atomikulinux> monokrome: one set ill see if I can apt-get it
<atomikulinux> "E: Couldn't find package libncurses"
<porkpie> rickfingers: this is what I used useradd -c -p *****  mark
<monokrome> apt-get install libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<monokrome> That'll fix it.
<atomikulinux> ahhh
<Teo44> Hi, I have a little question. Can I upgrade Firefox from 1.5 to 2 with apt-get ? Thanks
<atomikulinux> Good. It's installed :D Just configuring bitchx now...
<atomikulinux> Woo hoo!
<rickyfingers> porkpie: did you put  a sudo in front of that? I don't think it'd work without it.
<pluma> TLE: Apparently the DirectX support is still very quirky
<monokrome> atomikulinux: What IRC client are you currently using?
<atomikulinux> monokrome: GAIM :P
<porkpie> I am in as root ....but I will try again
<atomikulinux> I'm just currently making bitchx... so far so good.
<rickyfingers> porkpie: also why are you using -c ?  that's for a comment
<monokrome> Don't wanna sound like i'm pushing anything but Irssi owns BitchX :)
<atomikulinux> monokrome: I'm willing to try which ever
<rickyfingers> porkpie: but I don't see any comment after the c what about useradd -D
<monokrome> atomikulinux: Irssi has lots more features/settings.
<atomikulinux> monokrome: Cool. Downloading now :)
<monokrome> Harder to get used to, though, definately.
<monokrome> :)
<atomikulinux> also where do you think bitchx installed to?
<atomikulinux> I just wanna see if it runs okay
<gnomefreak> atomikulinux: run it from terminal
<pluma> TLE: In case you want to try installing WINE yourself, this worked fine for me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96620
<atomikulinux> Uhh...?
<atomikulinux> okay
<monokrome> atomikulinux: You can find it with slocate
<bimberi> atomikulinux: dpkg -L bitchx
<nuts`> whats the best working torrent app for linux?
<Janchi> Azureus
<atomikulinux> bimberi: "Package `bitchx' is not installed."
<Janchi> with KTorrent a good second
<beasty> is there a way to redefine a key into another key?
<nuts`> Janchi: Thanx =)
<monokrome> atomikulinux:  sudo locate -u
<Janchi> You can also run uTorrent under wine
<monokrome> after that's done, slocate bitchx
<atomikulinux> I think im pretty pro at the moment
<atomikulinux> Ive managed to set a wallpaper and a theme XD
<monokrome> :D
<atomikulinux> :D
<atomikulinux> Okay I've done "locate -u"
<Janchi> nuts`: you have to use the standalone version of uTorrent, install wine and execute wine utorrent.exe in the terminal. No sweat
<neocortex> Hi! Please, my winmodem stops after suspend&resume. Does anyone knows what can I do to fix it?
<monokrome> atomikulinux: slocate bitchx
<atomikulinux> ahhh
<rickyfingers> desti: are you in germany? I am too. Frankfurt area.
<atomikulinux> okay
<monokrome> It'll be somewhere in there. Might want to pipe to less
<nuts`> Janchi: ok, Im currently cchecking out ktorrent
<atomikulinux> monokrome: its all in /home/atomiku/Desktop/BitchX/
<Janchi> ktorrent is good, but not all tracker sites accept it. Public trackers shouldn't be a problem
<monokrome> I think it's in /usr/lib/bitchx ;)
<atomikulinux> oh?
<atomikulinux> okay
<murali> i made some changes on sudo file
<cpk1> is there a way to merge multiple iso's into one?
<atomikulinux> bash: cd: /usr/lib/bitchx: No such file or directory
<murali> now im not able to use sudo su
<atomikulinux> I think its definately in my /home/atomiku/Desktop/BitchX/ folder
<murali> how to change the permission of sudo su
<murali> pls
<murali> tell me
<monokrome> You mean, change users allowed to sudo?
<bimberi> murali: any error when you try it?
<rickyfingers> cpk1: what you need to do is use dd to copy cd images to your hd
<Madpilot> murali, what did you mean, 'made some changes in sudo file'?
<rickyfingers> cpk1: then mount -o loop the images
<monokrome> murali: All the users allowed to sudo are listed in /etc/sudoers, if that's what you mean.
<rickyfingers> cpk1: use mv or cp to merge whatever you want, then burn the new image.
<atomikulinux> monokrome: Oh, im an idiot... I did make but I forgot to make install after
<atomikulinux> DUHHHHHHHH
<desti> rickyfingers yea, I'm from germany too
<monokrome> atomikulinux: That'd do it :)
<cpk1> rickyfingers: i already have the iso's on my computer but i want to merge them into one so i can mount them easily as a loop device? there isnt a cleaner way to do this?
<bimberi> !checkinstall | atomikulinux
<ubotu> atomikulinux: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<rickyfingers> desti: I'm not German, but I live here.
<atomikulinux> Hmm?
<rickyfingers> cpk1: thinking...like you just want to concatenate the iso images?
<TLE> crimsun: If you use totem-gstreamer then what do you use for DVD playback ?
<TLE> pluma: thanks
<rickyfingers> cpk1: I think the problem you'd run into if you did that is the file system would get screwed up
<atomikulinux> Hmm I'm not sure its installed properly.... "make[1] : *** [ctcp.o]  Error 1
<atomikulinux> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/atomiku/Desktop/BitchX/source'
<atomikulinux> make: *** [BitchX]  Error 2"
<monokrome> atomikulinux: It should have displayed an error before that.
<atomikulinux> It doesnt look like it.. hmm
<cpk1> rickyfingers: you think maybe i could use mkisofs and point to the dir with the isos?
<atomikulinux> Ahh here we go:
<atomikulinux> ctcp.c:179: error: static declaration of ctcp_type follows non-static declaration
<atomikulinux> nevermind though
<atomikulinux> Lets just hope irssi works :P
<harmental> quick questions regarding scripts:
<harmental> which file extension to use? (if any)
<harmental> how to run a script thats already in the PATH?
<rickyfingers> cpk1: yeah...just looking at this howto, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO-3.html
<cpk1> .sh
<monokrome> hrm... The Ubuntu live CD isn't liking my nVidia 6600. Anyone know a way to get around problems with the video card?
<cpk1> monokrome: use safe mode i think
<monokrome> atomikulinux: It will :P
<atomikulinux> okay
<rickyfingers> cpk1: looks like you could mkisofs -r -o cd_image dir-containing-both-mounted-images
<cpk1> 3 images =P
<atomikulinux> monokrome: Apon configuring irssi, it wanted stopped and said I dont have GLIB and that it could install it for me...
<murali> s: unfortunately i changed the file "sudo"
<atomikulinux> "gunzip: glib-2.8.3.tar.gz: No such file or directory"
<monokrome> atomikulinux: Are you installing it with apt?
<atomikulinux> nope
<atomikulinux> well
<atomikulinux> im not sure
<atomikulinux> It was the script doing it
<monokrome> sudo apt-get install irssi
<atomikulinux> hmm
<monokrome> Is all that you should need to do.
<atomikulinux> Ahhh
<atomikulinux> I downloaded the tar from the site
<atomikulinux> lol
<Zdra> hi, I heard there is an ubuntu repos with all -dbg packagse... where can I find it ?
<atomikulinux> Done :)
<harmental> i keep getting "No such file or directory"....
<cpk1> monokrome: i remember my nvidia had trouble with the dapper live cd (gave me all pink) but starting in safe mode worked
<slytherin> Anyone here using bluetooth devices?
<cpk1> harmental: what are you doing?
<monokrome> cpk1: This is edgy, and even the graphics safe boot messes up.
<bimberi> harmental: where is the file?  is that directory in the output of 'echo $PATH'?
<TLE> monokrome: Yeah I know a way 2 sek
<harmental> echo $PATH gives me:
<monokrome> Alright. It's AMD64, also.
<TLE> monokrome: are you familier with editing the xorg.conf
<monokrome> Yes, indeed.
<harmental> (blabla):/home/harmental/scripts
<monokrome> Is there a way to boot the live Cd into a terminal? Instead of X?
<TLE> monokrome: this is just a workaround to the "not actually using safe graphics" problem
<monokrome> okay.
<TLE> monokrome: so it should work on 64 bit as well
<bimberi> harmental: is the file set to be executable?  'chmod +x file'
<atomikulinux> monokrome: How do I load irssi? XD
<monokrome> Just type irssi
<monokrome> :)
<monokrome> In a terminal
<cpk1> rickyfingers: hrmm the mkisofs doesnt work because then i have 3 isos inside the iso =(
<TLE> monokrome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyKnownIssues/59618
<atomikulinux> cool
<tonyyserver> atomikulinux: optionally, within screen
<monokrome> Yeah, within screen is much better.
<rickyfingers> cpk1: well then I'd say just just mount the images, and move whatever files you need from one to the other after you've mounted them
<monokrome> tke: I'll check it out. Thanks man.
<fransman> If you do want to beta test a broadcast application, please ping me?
<rickyfingers> does anyone here know what package I need to install to get stdio.h ? I'm having trouble locating it in synaptic.
<matevz> hi
<matevz> I'm missing update-menus command on my edgy
<matevz> I need this when installing a .deb package to refresh menu entries, right?
<matevz> (I'm making one and I cannot seem to add a menu icon for it)
<matevz> is update-menus part of the standard ubuntu package?
<evad> Thats a debian command and not part of ubuntu by default
<evad> it updates the debian menu system
<matevz> any ideas how to add a menu icon then?
<evad> use the GNOME menu editor?
<evad> System->Preferences->Menu Layout
<matevz> btw. when using deb helpers to create .deb packages, menu icons are default updated using update-menus command
<harmental> and my script is in home/harmental/scripts
<matevz> no, *I'm making my own .deb package for a program*
<harmental> bimberi: yes its already set
<constrictor> matvz; go to preferences and menu layout
<matevz> and I'd like it to install an icon for me to eg. Multimedia category
<constrictor> or alacarte if you're using dapper; matevz
<Enselic> Is there a way to redirect output from a started program (for insatnce, in the middle fo a long ls listing, is there a way to redirect it to a file)?
<matevz> hm.. I don't think we understand... I want an icon to be automatically added to start menu, when installing the .deb package
<matevz> Enselic: myProgram > fileName
<matevz> or, to capture all the output, including errors etc.:
<matevz> myProgram &2> filename
<Enselic> matevz: That won't work in the middle of a program, right?
<KomiaPoika> what package can i install to have gftp installed with ssl support?
<matevz> of course not
<Enselic> matevz: So, is there a way to redirect it in the middle of execution=
<matevz> you'll have to shut it down and re-run it, sorry
<Enselic> matevz: Are you sure?
<Pupeno> I have manually filtered close to 2000 junk mail in Evolution and it still doesn't filter one single mail automatically. Am I missing something to get the junk filtering working ?
<harmental> please help...i keep getting: /bin/csh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<noika> hey guys
<gnomefreak> monokrome: no you can not boot livecd without X
<matevz> Enselic: Why are you using this?
<harmental> why bad interpreter?
<Enselic> matevz: What do you mean?
<gnomefreak> Pupeno: spamassasin?
<matevz> Enselic: If there is a service running you don't want to shut down, it probably performs /var/log messages anyway
<noika> i need to reinstal gpart  anyone can pls tell me how?
<monokrome> gnomefreak: The article that I was linked to would work fine.
<Enselic> matevz: My scenario: started long make build, want to filter it trhough grep in the middle of it
<tonyyserver> noika: 'sudo aptitude reinstall gparted'
<livingdaylight> what is scribus good for and different from OpenOffice?
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, scribus is a DTP app; OOo is just a word processor
<tom47> !dtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matevz> Enselic: you can cancel this
<livingdaylight> Madpilot, thx, how is it going with the pamphlet?
<matevz> Enselic: make will continue where it stopped
<constrictor> tom47 DTP would be desktop publishing i think
<matevz> (it should)
<livingdaylight> !DTP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DTP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matevz> except, if you wrote the Makefile manually and it's not something ordinary
<Enselic> matevz: That is true, though it would be nice if there was a way
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, the Ubuntu pamphlet? was done ages ago - not sure anyone's done anything further with it
<Enselic> matevz: It feels like it should be possible, but what the heck
<Enselic> matevz: Thanks anyway
<tom47> livingdaylight essentially scribus is concerned with excellence of laying out pages particularly graphically rich onces
<livingdaylight> Madpilot, i just remember you doing that work
<livingdaylight> tom47, thx, bud..
<pip> !ping
<ubotu> ping: network unreachable
<matevz> Enselic: no problem
<livingdaylight> Madpilot, did you see jenda's poster?
<pip> !ping
<ubotu> ping: network unreachable
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, yes, I've ordered 5, actually. Very cool design
<livingdaylight> Madpilot, yea, me too :)
<jenda> heeh :)
<jenda> Madpilot: I was thinking of printing the pamphlet, but I'm not sure if it would sell.
<jenda> Madpilot: I will print it once I generate enough of money taht doesn't belong to me that I can risk :)
<Madpilot> jenda, it's more of a show/open house thing, I think
<livingdaylight> Madpilot, i showd jenda your ubuntu adaptation of the kubuntu flyer  - he reckoned it needed borders but i think it is fine
<jenda> livingdaylight: #ubuntu-marketing please
<pip> !ping
<ubotu> ping: network unreachable
<Enselic> hmm, how can it be possible to get write deny when I do "sudo echo "0x7fffffff" > /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax"?
<pip> !ping
<Arepie> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<CorpseFeeder> I'm trying to download some cvs, but I am getting "cvs [checkout aborted] : connect to cvs.sourceforge.net(66.35.250.207):2401 failed: No route to host".. yet I am able to ping that address no problem.
<Pupeno> Does Evolution need spamassasin to filter junk mail ?
<Arepie> hello... after i install beryl.. and add a startup "beryl-manager" i can't login to X.. what should i do?
<Arepie> how to remove startup application?
<CorpseFeeder> Where have I gone wrong?  I'm trying to download some cvs, but I am getting "cvs [checkout aborted] : connect to cvs.sourceforge.net(66.35.250.207):2401 failed: No route to host".. yet I am able to ping that address no problem... what's up with that?
<tom47> pupeno maybe you would find this of interest http://johnleach.co.uk/words/archives/2005/09/15/180/
<CorpseFeeder> i give up. stupid cvs rubbish.
* monokrome eats CorpseFeeder 
<MB20|Bastupungen> Is it possible to make a kernel from the same src-tree (I have 2.6.16 right now and want to make another 2.6.16 but later patch)? How do i then do it? I have tried a couple of month ago but didn't get it to install itself. (I know the basics of how to make kernels)
<tam> if i have a load of .vobs and what not how do i make a dvd (video) with k3b? is it a simple case of adding a VIDEO_TS AND AUDIO_TS folders and shove everything in the VIDEO_TS folder and do a data dvd?
<asc_> MB20: Yes.  I usually use make-dpkg when building, which makes everything easy.  The command should be something like "sudo make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-2 kernel_image"
<gtoo-dtux> Hi there
<livingdaylight> its a shame 'the official ubuntu book' doesn't tell us how to add fonts
<asc_> MB20: That command (executed in /usr/src/linux-source-whatever) will make a dpkg in the /usr/src directory.  It can be installed with dpkg -i, and will edit the kernel list in /boot/grub/*lst automagically.
<gtoo-dtux> I have re-installed windows on a dual boot machine.  Now boots up into windows directly.  How can I reactivate grub without reinstalling linux
<livingdaylight> how do i add fonts in gnome - in kde it is so easy
<MB20|Bastupungen> asc_:  I use make-dpkg to make kernels too: this is the line:
<MB20|Bastupungen> fakeroot make-kpkg --revision=3:simon.1.0 kernel_image
<MB20|Bastupungen> Would that work?
<MB20|Bastupungen> asc_: what does the append to version string do?
<Arepie> hello... after i install beryl.. and add a startup "beryl-manager" i can't login to X.. what should i do?
<Wilddraon> hi
<Wilddraon> everyone
<Wilddraon> can I ask something quick?
<fyrestrtr> Arepie: #ubuntu-xgl
<Wilddraon> Why Ubuntu and other linux base system do not need antivirus softwares?
<asc_> MB20: It does what you're doing with the --revision thing.
<fyrestrtr> Wilddraon: because there are almost 0 viruses for Linux.
<Arepie> fyrestrtr: no one answering
<casted> Does anyone here use NetworkManager?
<asc_> MB20: I'd recommend adding --initrd to that string.  I don't know about --revision.  You might change it out for --append-to-version
<asc_> gtoo-dtux: There's a way to select the boot drive in Windows, but I can't remember what it is... give me a minutes and I can probably find it
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: Is there any case of virus on linux?
<MB20|Bastupungen> ok, i'll try that, thanks.
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: Will window virus effect linux based system?
<fyrestrtr> Wilddraon: I think there are some, but none that do any sort of damage.
<fyrestrtr> Wilddraon: no.
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: Why is that?
<gtoo-dtux> asc_: thanks
<fyrestrtr> Wilddraon: because they rely on vulnerabilities in the Windows codebase, which obviously doesn't exist on a linux system.
<asc_> gtoo-dtux: got it.  Go to control panels -> administrative tools -> computer management -> disk management, right-click your Linux partition, and select "mark as active"
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: Codebase?
<Wilddraon> Linux don't run on codebase?
<asc_> gtoo-dtux: After doing that, it will boot once in Linux.  Once you're in Linux, reinstall grub.
<gtoo-dtux> asc_: Many thanks :)
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: if someone find out the vulnerabilities of window, can they write a virus for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Wilddraon: I mean that linux doesn't run on the same code as Windows does (obviously, its two different things).
<Wilddraon> ic
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: thanks  you very much.
<fyrestrtr> Wilddraon: viruses that take advantage of a security vulnerability in Windows will have no affect in Linux. If a virus takes advantage of a security problem in Outlook, what can it do on Linux?
<noika> guys can u help me  manage partitions on my hdd
<noika> i made 3 of them but it simce that i cant see more then one in my computer
<noika> and i wana see all of them
<noika> move files in them..etc
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: thanks.
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: how about spy wares, ad wares, and other mal wares?
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: and pop ups
<fyrestrtr> popups are a problem, spyware and adware are not.
<bnuser> Q: Even if I have set Opera to be default browser in Preffered Apllication, Skype opens links in Firefox. (I'm quite new to Linux/ubuntu, but have edited xorg.conf/fstab etc. to my needs, so if you have a clue what to do you have an idea how to explain to me)
<monokrome> Cool. Finally got it installing on my desktop...
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: sory I got disk
<Wilddraon> dsc
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr:
<fyrestrtr> popups are a problem, but adware and spyware are not.
<monokrome> fyrestrtr: Usually :P
<fyrestrtr> noika: you have to mount the partitions if they aren't set to mount automatically on boot.
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr:  SO most of the adware and spywares are written for window and not for linux?
<livingdaylight>  how do i add fonts in gnome - in kde it is so easy
<monokrome> I don't think i've even heard of spyware or adware on Linux
<fyrestrtr> Wilddraon: yes.
<meenfreem> hey, i'm having a problem here :S
<monokrome> meenfreem: hrm?
<meenfreem> we managed to get our browsers hijacked :S
<monokrome> How so?
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: if there are spywares and adwares written for linux base system, linux system are still vulnerable?
<meenfreem> cnomy hijack... can't get to my homepage anymroe
<meenfreem> as soon as i type in my homepage url, it redirects me to googlelink.com
<monokrome> Wilddraon: It's too easy to find adware/spyware on a Linux box for it to be a problem...
<mwe> meenfreem: create a new profile maybe
<fyrestrtr> Wilddraon: in order to write spyware, you have to find a vulnerability. You can't write "malware" (programs that do bad things) without a weakness in the system.
<fyrestrtr> Wilddraon: one form of spyware is called a rootkit -- and it can cause a lot of trouble if you get it on your system.
<dgd> join #reunionlinex
<dgd> join /reunionlinex
<bnuser> Solved my problem: skype uses firefox in .Skype/shared.xml, ijust replaced it with opera.
<mwe> i linux users a not logged in as administrators by default so it's harder for malware to harm the system
<Wilddraon> fyrestrtr: rootkit is a linux malware?
<zsh> Hi! Any Kenyans in here? Please join our channel #ubuntu-ke...
<packet> Wilddraon, yes and no
<monokrome> Wilddraon: A rootkit is a patch to your system that hides malware, but as long as you don't leave insecurities on your box, they are not too much of a risk.
<packet> depends on a definition of malware i guess
<dannis> join /#es
<dannis> join/-es
<pjpeter> hi have a problem with azureus  it had a problem every now and then it said  error could not find hardrive so i was told to update my java i did now azureus opens then dies
<MenZa> ..
<MenZa> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<MenZa> /join #ubuntu-es
<MenZa> :)
<fyrestrtr> dannis: /join
<dannis> gracias
<gouki> pjpeter: I know this is not the solution to your problem, but you may want to give rTorrent a try. Great application.
<Wilddraon> monokrome: thanks, I am newbie.  DOn't know much about ubuntu
<monokrome> :P
<dannis> #ubuntu-es
<packet> dannis, '/join #ubuntu-es'
<gouki> dannis: type this: /j ubuntu-es
<noika> Hey guys
<packet> hello nokia
<gouki> hi
<meenfreem> sorry... any ideas how to remove that browser hack?
<packet> is this on windows or linux?
<meenfreem> packet, linux, ubuntu to be exact
<packet> and its just redirecting you?
<gouki> BRB
<monokrome> meenfreem: Is it in your hosts file?
<meenfreem> and only for our homepage
<monokrome> /etc/hosts
<meenfreem> monokrome, hosts file?  :D
<fyrestrtr> meenfreem: does your network have a proxy? Maybe someone is playing a joke on you :P
<meenfreem> lemme check
<monokrome> k :)
<meenfreem> fyrestrtr, it's only for the linux boxes, not windoze
<gouki> 'windoze' is so 1337 to say!
<meenfreem> haha :P
<packet> haha
<meenfreem> l337 is so l337 to say
<packet> winblowz
<monokrome> 101.
<meenfreem> monokrome, etc/hosts/?  can't seem to find it...
* meenfreem bit of a newbie when it comes to linux
<packet> $cat /etc/hosts
<gouki> nano /etc/hosts
<meenfreem> not a directory
<noika> anyone knows how to manage my partitions?
<meenfreem> :D
<packet> meenfreem, its a file
<packet> ah :D
<gouki> What do you want to do? I always recommend gParted Live CD. | noika
<meenfreem> packet, and all of a sudden it dawned on me :P
<packet> ;P
<enotee> which media is player is best with an ipod
<meenfreem> i'm in
<gouki> enotee: What? Which media player should you use to listen to the iPod?
<meenfreem> doesn't seem out of the ordinary
<enotee> yes and transfer files back and forth
<gouki> enotee: Give gtkpod a try
<packet> meenfreem, look for the google homepage string
<gouki> enotee: It's apt-getable
<packet> paste the IP
<meenfreem> packet, google? it shows my url, localhost crap, and the IPv& capable hosts
<enotee> ok thanks i'll try it
<gouki> meenfreem: May I ask what are you trying to do?
<meenfreem> gouki, seems like I have a browser hack ...
<packet> he's looking in his /etc/hosts to see if some has messed with it, cause he is getting homepage redirect
<meenfreem> packet, it's only for that one url btw... everything else works
<gouki> Have you checked within Firefox? (Default homepage) - Are you sure this isn't being done by your ISP? Try changing DNS servers
<meenfreem> gouki, as i said, everything else works fine... and the rest of the linux boxes have the same here in the office
<packet> have you tried a diffrent browser for that address?
<meenfreem> windows (!!) is okay
<meenfreem> packet, yes, epiphany has the same
<gouki> meenfreem: Change your DNS server provider. Do you have access to the Modem/Router?
<meenfreem> gouki, i do have access to the router here. reckon the problem lies there?
<packet> but his windows boxes are ok so it probally not his selected DNS server
<gouki> meenfreem: Go to OpenDNS.com and get their DNS servers IP's.
<packet> ?
<gouki> meenfreem: If you change the DNS servers and the problem continues, than it's a host (your computer) problem
<meenfreem> to the url where i get sent to?
<gouki> packet: Sorry, I didn't saw what you have typed! You are right ...
<packet> np :P
<gouki> ;)
<packet> meenfreem, wanna PM and paste me your /etc/hosts file?
<meenfreem> sure.
<gouki> meenfreem: What URL are you trying to access?
<meenfreem> trying to get to www.worldcarfans.com
<gouki> meenfreem: Worked here. What URL are you re-directed to?
<meenfreem> to googlelink.com
<packet> yeah i got there
<fkling> hi, ive got a question about amule: my kad is firewalled, but I conifgured my rooter right (I think) and flashed iptables... e2dk works (high ID)- any ideas what could be wrong?
<meenfreem> <frame src="http://cnomy.com/?dn=googlelink.com&pid=1POEL38TR">
<meenfreem> that's from the source page on that googlelink
<packet> http://googlelink.com/ haha looks malwareish
<meenfreem> it sure does... but the real problem lies with cnomy.com
<gouki> Heheh. Weird...
<packet> mmm off chance clear your cache's and history from firefox
<packet> and cookies
<packet> this is only a hunch
<meenfreem> on the forums someone just mentioned to rename the mozilla folder and restart firefox
* Martin_ hi folks
<Qy> hi M
<Qy> hi Martin_
<meenfreem> packet, i'll give it a go
<Martin_> is there one ore more ubuntu guru in here?
<ragamuffin> Hello, which is the lightest and userfreinly version of Linux available now?
<tom47> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<meenfreem> packet, stupid thing is, my colleague 'got' this yesterday, and it seemed to have spread over the network here
<monokrome> hrm
<tom47> !ask | Martin
<ubotu> Martin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<monokrome> Does the nVidia 6600 not work in Edgy?...
<meenfreem> packet, because my comp was fine in the morning, but after some time i got infected
<packet> meenfreem, really..
<Martin_> i have a strange problem: I can't login via X. After commting the password i only see a organge window. when i log in via console as root i get: Login falied. I can login as user via console and do sudo commands ...
<meenfreem> packet, or at least it looks like it...
<ragamuffin> Hello, I have problems with ubuntu. I can't connect to Internet. Then each time I have to work on alsamixer to produce sound. So I want a lighter version  to learn Linux. Can somebody suggest one?
<packet> you didnt do anything unusual to get infected?
<meenfreem> nope... one moment i wa okay, next it was getting in (showed only in ad boxes at first) then it hijacked my homepage
<tom47> meenfreem are you running wine or x-over office
<visik7> anyone know a sort of apple timemachine for ubuntu ? something like a versioning filesystem
<meenfreem> tom47, got wine installed i think, but that's about it---- not x-over
<packet> meenfreem, mmm what version of firefox you running
<meenfreem> packet, 1.5.0.7
<crm456> hola
<packet> :S
<crm456> quien soys
<packet> 11:30, time for bed
<packet> soz meenfreem
<packet> gtg :P
<gouki> !ubuntu-es | crm46
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crm456> que no he entendido nada
<meenfreem> thanks packet
<woodsb02> hey guys. i am gonna use my laptop (running ubuntu edgy) to act as a wireless connector thingy for my xbox when i want my xbox to have the internet. i will plug the ethernet cable into my laptop, and route the networking coming through eth0 to the net using my wireless device ath0. I know it can be done... just dont know how. I think it should be a matter of about 3 commands. any hints?
<crm456> kiss my es
<Atomiku> Is there anything you can reccommend that I can use to control ubuntu from my windows machine?
<Atomiku> like uhh remote desktop
<crm456> no
<woodsb02> Atomiku: ssh
<Atomiku> Hmmm
<packet> Atomiku, ssh
<meenfreem> someone mentioned to create a new profile for firefox (FX would be firefox i guess)
<packet> :p
<Atomiku> Will I be able to view my desktop?
<crm456> fffffffffffffffffff
<crm456> hola
<Atomiku> or will it just be console
<woodsb02> Atomiku: or vnc (remote desktop is here in gnome: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop)
<geokok> Hi. I am looking for help to confirm an OO bug in Edgy. More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303383
<crm456> i dont spik english
<Atomiku> Hmm
<Atomiku> woodsb02: I will just plug my monitor into my linux box and take a look at that remote desktop thing
<Atomiku> Not sure how it'd work with windows but ill worry about that in a sec
<crm456> solo se esas palabras por que lo he visto en el libro
<BlackRazor> could someone help me please...i somehow succeeded in mounting my FAT32 partition, and I can access the files...but I cant figure out how to save files to it, or how to create a shortcut to it on my desktop
<woodsb02> Atomiku: you simply install any old vnc client for windows and point it towards the ip of your ubuntu box which is running remote desktop. however you should be warned... vnc aint exactly secure
<[GuS] > bonjour...
<woodsb02> BlackRazor: you just save the files to the location where you mounted it
<deep__> How do i check how much im using of my discs?
<woodsb02> BlackRazor: and create a link on your desktop as you would if you were linking to any other folder
<BlackRazor> well, um, thanks wood...but I dont even really understand what the hell mounting really is yet....
<looksaus> I am looking for a usb cell phone sim card reader that will work with free drivers
<BlackRazor> ...and im not computer illiterate...im just a linux newbie...
<looksaus> I want to at least be able to back up the cell phone numbers I have stored in the card
<looksaus> any suggestions?
<geokok>  Hi. I am looking for help to confirm an OO bug in Edgy. More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303383 .Let me know if u have questions or suggestions. All help welcome!!
<meenfreem> BlackHawk, join the club :D
<blind> BlackRazor: everyone is at one point :] 
<tom47> crm456 /join #ubuntu-es
<Admiral_Chicago> geokok: can you be a little more sprefiic?
<BlackRazor> when i go to save an image for example to the FAT32 partition, it doesnt even show up in available locations to save files to...I see my home floppy, etc..but not the fat32 partition
* meenfreem still having issues with firefox being hijacked... 
<ubuntu_istanbul> slm
<woodsb02> BlackRazor: check ur private messages
<blind> meenfreem: ?
<Admiral_Chicago> add a comment it LP
<geokok> Admiral_Chicago: Sure! It seems that the form wizard in OO base is broken. U can find all the info in the link I gave as well as in my launchpad report
<Admiral_Chicago> I'll follow it
<Nighteye> Hi
<meenfreem> blind, my firefox is being hijacked .... homepage url is inaccesable
<Admiral_Chicago>  i have to go to bed
<Admiral_Chicago> geokok: no no i saw the pages
<blind> meenfreem: what homepage is that?
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean can you wirite the steps you took (file -- open etc) as well as your version number for your packages
<geokok> Admiral_Chicago: what do u want to know additionally mate?
<ubuntu_istanbul> hi every body
<acuster> Hey all, if I have only english installed for use by evolution, what packages do I need to add to get french/spanish?
<ubuntu_istanbul> is there anybody answer my question
<geokok> Admiral_Chicago: In the launchpad report u mean?
<meenfreem> blind, www.worldcarfans.com but others here have been able to access it no problem
<Admiral_Chicago> geokok: i'll follow your bug as much as i can, but things like verison of OO like 2.0 or whatever
<Admiral_Chicago> geokok: yes put it in the bug report
<meenfreem> blind, we have some windows machines here too, and they have no issues, just the ubuntu machines
<tom47> !ak | ubuntu-istanbul
<ubuntu_istanbul> i have a bug with my GFTP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> so if various users from different version/releases report it, the develops can follow that
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask + ubuntu_istanbul
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask + ubuntu_istanbul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask | ubuntu_istanbul
<ubotu> ubuntu_istanbul: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<geokok> Admiral_Chicago: the report is more complete but I ll add more info. Have u seen the report?
<fabiim> on the output of ps , Rl+ means what?
<Admiral_Chicago> 3rd time si the charm
<blind> meenfreem: any proxy servers you have to go through? that's really odd.
<tom47> yes looks like it
<ubuntu_istanbul> i am using ubuntu 6.10 as a cilient and debian 3.1r sarge as a proxy server
<meenfreem> blind, not that we know of...
<Admiral_Chicago> geokok: i see it now, skimed it before
<woodsb02> i am gonna use my laptop (running ubuntu edgy) to act as a wireless connector thingy for my xbox when i want my xbox to have the internet. i will plug the ethernet cable into my laptop, and route the networking coming through eth0 to the net using my wireless device ath0. I know it can be done... just dont know how. I think it should be a matter of about 3 commands. any hints?
<ubuntu_istanbul> so my GFTP cant register to sites
<meenfreem> blind, my colleague picked something up yesterday it seems, and when he hooked his laptop to the network, all the machines got it :S
<geokok> Admiral_Chicago: What do u suggest I add more to make it better?
<blind> aw, no fun.
<Admiral_Chicago> geokok: i'm not sure how you go to the form
<acuster> oh, there's a GUI and all! Fantastic!
<Admiral_Chicago> for example you open the wizard it File -- Form Wizard or something?
<meenfreem> blind, where would i be able to find my .mozilla folder? is that the /etc/mozilla-firefox one ?
<woodsb02> acuster: a gui to wat?
<blind> meenfreem: ~/.mozilla
<Martin_> i have a strange problem: I can't login via X. After commting the password i only see a organge window. when i log in via console as root i get: Login falied. I can login as user via console and do sudo commands ...
<Admiral_Chicago> imagine someon with OO wants to replicate it, you have to tell them what you did to discover it
<blind> Martin_: did you install beryl?
<meenfreem> blind, someone wants me to rename it and restart firefox... would be best to do that through terminal?
<Martin_> blind, I dont think so
<Admiral_Chicago> PM me later today, i have to be up in a fe hours
<ubuntu_istanbul>  i am using ubuntu 6.10 as a cilient and debian 3.1r sarge as a proxy server so my GFTP and mail cilient Evolution cant connect to sites and mail servers
<acuster> woodsb02, to add new languages System->Admin->Lang
<geokok> Admiral_Chicago: Just launch OO base. After creating lets say a simple table with th wizard u will see al left pane with an option for form. Choose it and choose create form with wizard from the options that appear
<woodsb02> acuster: oh yeah - that IS nice :)
<blind> meenfreem: you can do it either way, from terminal: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old
<incorrect> what do i need to install to get xdmcp to work with the tsclient?
<z9999> help setting up wireless please
<blind> z9999: please be more specific.
<geokok> Admiral_Chicago: I am adding the steps in launcpad as we speak though :)
<tom47> ubuntu-istanbul i see your question but cannot help ... hope someone can eventually
<meenfreem> blind, same thing... still redirecting me
<z9999> New notebook Compaq presario and have tried the forums and FAQs for over a month with no success, but many new questions
<blind> meenfreem: to where?
<salendron> hi @all
<meenfreem> blind, to googlelink.com through cnomy.com
<blind> z9999: what kinda card? running edgy? dapper? what have you done, what's not working?
<blind> meenfreem: wow, weird. any strange processes running?
<meenfreem> blind, how do i change it back again?
<blind> meenfreem: go to edit > preferences. should be the first tab
<meenfreem> blind, where would i check that :D thanks!
<seanh> Anyone know an easy way to get SoundJuicer to rip mp3's on edgy? Or is it best just to use goobox?
<blind> meenfreem: gnome-system-monitor for gui or ps aux from terminal
<ubuntu_istanbul> hey is there anyone answer my question.
<z9999> Running Dapper, and am uncertain if the HW is recognized correctly for my first question.
<ubuntu_istanbul> or am i in a wrong channel
<z9999> Oh and the card uses a Broadcom 4311 chip, we opened iit up to see for sure.
<darkfox> hi all... there's a problem with the config options for the edgy server install CD kernel.  does anyone know what package that should be filed as a bug against?  i'm guessing it should be some installer package rather than the linux-source package
<blind> z9999: you're using ndiswrapper, then?
<salendron> seanh: just make a new profile in soundjuicer and enter this pipeline: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc - and as file extension mp3
<meenfreem> blind, bonobo activation server?
<blind> meenfreem: what?
<meenfreem> blind, would that be a weird process?
<blind> oh. no.
<z9999> blind:  yes and ndiswrapper -l only shows bcwml5   driver present
<XCute4God> Hey why ubuntu edgy eft eat a lot of memory?!! ive just booted the system and my memory usage is over 300 mb!!
<blind> z9999: you have installed the driver for your card?
<Enselic> Where are the good tutorials for cinerella? I fail to find any simple tutorial, mostly docs
<seanh> salendron - trying
<tom47> z9999 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<blind> Enselic: I'm not sure, but if you find out, would you let me know? :P
<seanh> salendron - will try it when I have access to an audio CD, thanks
<meenfreem> blind, esd process? btw, forward me that cinerella tutorial when you find it :D
<ubuntu_istanbul>  i am using ubuntu 6.10 as a cilient and debian 3.1r sarge as a proxy server so my GFTP and mail cilient Evolution cant connect to sites and mail servers
<z9999> blind: we have tried several different drivers with no success
<salendron> seanh: np
<ubuntu_istanbul> so any one solve this problem
<Enselic> blind, sure :)
<blind> z9999: did you click that link someone else posted?
<blind> Enselic: I played with it for like a half an hour before giving up.
<ubuntu_istanbul> i googled and search alot but could not find any solution
<z9999> blind: am waiting for it to come up but I believe it is one we have tried previously
<Enselic> blind: I've tried for 30 mins or so, the app does not make sense yet :(
<XCute4God> Ubuntu uses more memory than Windows ???????????
<SpComb> ubuntu uses all your memory, it doesn't leave it to waste
<blind> XCute4God: I don't think you need that many question marks. O_o
<z9999> blind: yes, we've been through that process already with no success.
<Enselic> blind: Maybe there are no tutorials because no one has yet figured out to use it?
<blind> Enselic: lmao!
<meenfreem> blind, how would i move that mozilla folder back now :S want my bookmarks back :D
<XCute4God> [blind] : Sorry man
<blind> meenfreem: from a terminal, rm -rf .mozilla && mv .mozilla.old .mozilla
<mwe> z9999: if you use ndiswrapper you _need_ to use a driver that is listed for your card on ndiswrapper.sf.net. not any driver will work. not even the one on the cd that came with it is guarenteed to work
<geokok> Admiral_Chicago: check the report now. I think is more complete
<geokok> Admiral_Chicago: and it is really easy to reproduce
<meenfreem> hmz... think i ffed that up somehow :S
<blind> meenfreem: ?
<meenfreem> least of my problems  for now
<mwe> XCute4God: linux caches things in memory. that's a good thing (tm)
<meenfreem> blind, i was trying to be smart and did the previous command but the otherway around
<XCute4God> [mwe] : But this "CACHE" memory is shown in "Buffers", when you do the $ free -m
<z9999> mwe: How can I verify that the card is correctly identified as being installed in the system? lspci leaves me uncertain.
<blind> meenfreem: lol, what that did is put .mozilla.old INSIDE .mozilla.
<mwe> XCute4God: yes. how much is it saying it's using?
<meenfreem> blind, hehehe... and i've probably done it a few times now :S hehehe
<blind> meenfreem: lol
<meenfreem> terminal windows should stay away from me , bwahaha
<mwe> z9999: well it should show up with lspci. you can paste the output of lcpci -v to pastebin if you don't understand the output
<hellie> hey all
<z9999> mwe: checking ndiswrapper.sf.net but am not finding a Broadcom 4311 driver yet.
<Enselic> blind: This looks promosing http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6054058685297801991&q=cinelerra 45:00 into it
<meenfreem> blind, any idea how to fix this mess?
<hellie> quick Q, I'm runing the install fromt he CD rom and every time I get to loading hte gnomer launcher I get a black screen.  I have tried both normal and safe instakll can anyone help?
<z9999> mwe: lspci = 0000.01.00.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (Rev 01)
<mwe> z9999: that's good I think.
<mwe> z9999: lspci -v?
<hellie> Anyone have any sugestions?
<XCute4God> [mwe] : 0/0 !!
<XCute4God> [mwe] : its not using "cache" memory
<mwe> XCute4God: i meant how much memory is used
<mwe> z9999: I'm seeing a driver fo a BC4311 chipset on http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<XCute4God> [mwe] : mem used: 299 buffers 12
<geokok> Hi. Please help me to confirm an OO bug in Edgy. MOre info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303383 . The bug report here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/72539 . Please let me know of your opinion, questions, suggestions. All help welcome!!
<meenfreem> hellie, probably something to do with the video card.
<mwe> XCute4God: buffers 12. that's not a lot. I don't know what is buffered though
<glentanaka6> hello
<hellie> meenfreem, I have an ati x700 card and if I remove the splash it is identified.  Also when I change the install res the splash is able to display in all listed resses
<glentanaka6> hello
<drioo> hello :)
<XCute4God> [mwe] : I dont know why ubuntu is using more memory than Windows ;(((
<mwe> XCute4God: I think used 299 is high though
<mwe> XCute4God: no. mine is using 145 + cache right now
<glentanaka6> how do i install new software on this os
<meenfreem> hellie, wish i could help more, I myself am a bit of a newbie when it comes to this... sorry
<XCute4God> [mwe] : wow! how?
<XCute4God> [mwe] : using edgy?
<hellie> Yet everytime I get finished with the installer loading bar I get a flashing _ then a black screen, the cd rom stops spinnging
<mwe> XCute4God: yes. kde and firefox, a terminal and xchat open
<hellie> :)
<XCute4God> [mwe] : i think that GNOME eats a lot of memory...
<meenfreem> feck! now this bloody hijacker is blocking me from ubuntuforums!
<mwe> XCute4God: but that much? it sounds kinda high to me
<z9999> lspci -v = same info plus Subsystem: Hewlett Packard Company: Unknown device 1364
<z9999> Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ10
<z9999> Memory at c3000000 (32 bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16k] 
<z9999> Capabilities: <available only to root>
<mwe> XCute4God: how much memory do you have?
<hellie> Anyone else have an idea? Installing fromt he CD rom as soon as I get to 100% loaded I get a black screen in normal and safe video mode with an ATI x700 video card
<mwe> XCute4God: does it show that high right after a reboot?
<XCute4God> [mwe] : yeah, ive rebooted right now
<mwe> XCute4God: hmm
<mwe> XCute4God: how much memory do you have in total?
<XCute4God> [mwe] : windows xp + avast + gmail notify tool + synaptics app + ... uses 270 MB in windows xp! with themes, and everything
<z9999> mwe: Ok, got the location of the driver, and that is the one currently loaded, and where we found the info previously.
<XCute4God> [mwe] : 1GB
<geokok>  Hi. Please help me to confirm an OO bug in Edgy. MOre info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303383 . The bug report here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/72539 . Please let me know of your opinion, questions, suggestions. All help welcome!!
<mwe> XCute4God: I wouldn't worry then. it's still seems odd though
<meenfreem> anyone here who can help me out with this browser hijack issue?
<meenfreem> I'm loosing hope here...
<XCute4God> [mwe] : but when im using firefox, 2 or 3 windows, few tabs, terminal i have only 200mb free!!
<XCute4God> [mwe] : something is wrong...
<mwe> XCute4God: yeah
<hellie> Meenfreem: are you using firefox?
<XCute4God> [mwe] : and i dont know what is...
<glentanaka6> can any one help me on installing new software
<tonyyserver> Can someone tell me the relative merits of grisbi vs gnucash?
<meenfreem> hellie, yes...
<mwe> XCute4God: is it firefox that is eating the memory?
<asc> How does one select what version of java one wishes to use?
<meenfreem> only the ubuntu mahcines are affected here ... windows machines work fine
<hellie> if your runnign kde have you tested to see if it affect konquer?
<XCute4God> [mwe] : i will check right now
<kud0s> I have a question about SSH, Is it possible to login run a program and disconnect from the session and then at a later time reconnect to the session?
<meenfreem> epphany does the same, so I reckon Konquer would too... plus that the hijacker added another site to the list
<hellie> Anyone else have an idea? Installing fromt he CD rom as soon as I get to 100% loaded I get a black screen in normal and safe video mode with an ATI x700 video card
<mwe> XCute4God: use 'top' and sort by mem
<kud0s> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<hellie> meenfreen,  Have you checked your /etc/host file to see if there are any edits?
<XCute4God> [mwe] : yeah, im doing that
<asc> kud0s: I suppose the answer is, probably not.  When the ssh session is closed, the user logs out - which should close all the user's running programs.
<Subhuman> kud0s, yes
<Subhuman> with screen
<Subhuman> !screen
<kanzie> I just downloaded netbeans.bin, but dont know how tyo install it
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<kanzie> I tried chmod it to 755 and then ./netbeans.bin
<hellie> So am i the only person who gets a black screen while loading the install from the cd?
<kuja> Um, is running Ubuntu off a 5400RPM external USB harddrive a bad idea for any reason? :P
<asc> kud0s: unless somebody knows better than I do. ;p
<Daviey> kanzie, isn't netbeans avaliable through apt-get?
<kanzie> which just printed "initilizing installshield wizard, extracting installation archive" and then returned me to the prompt
<kanzie> Daviey: Ah, forgot about that handy feature
<kuja> I am having complications with booting Ubuntu off my external USB harddrive from machines other than my own. Grub reports an error 21, which is a device/file not found.
<meenfreem> hellie, yes, nothing there
<kud0s> Darn thats what i suspected, Is there any way to keep applications running in a user space (i.e. without super user privelages) without a screen connected and without a SSH client constantly connected?
<hellie> meenfreem,  is there 127.0.0.1       localhost in there?
<kanzie> Daviey: hmm... the synaptic does not have eny entry on netbeans
<meenfreem> hellie, yes
<Daviey> kud0s, ./application to run &
<Daviey> kud0s, ie follow it with a & and it will remain running once logged out
<Daviey> kud0s, logged out is wrong word, but you know what i mean
<Daviey> kanzie, i fear you are correct
<z9999> mwe: did a sudo lspci -v and got the rest of the info:
<z9999> Capabilities: [40]  Power Management version 2
<z9999> Capabilities: [58]  Message Signalled Interrupts:  64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable
<z9999> Capabilities: [d0]  #10 [0011] 
<kud0s> Daviey, thats a great start but s it then possible to reconnect to the application to check its progress?
<mwe> z9999: yeah
<splintax> anyone know how i can make a shortcut to "show desktop" (a la windows key + D)?
<mwe> z9999: I'm not sure why ndiswrapper is not seeing the hardware. is the ndiswrapper kernel module loaded?
<Daviey> kud0s, yes; not sure how tho
<splintax> also, anyone know why I can't seem to use the windows key as a modifier when making keyboard shortcuts?
<meenfreem> hellie, btw, konqueror doesn't work either... this is so strange
<kud0s> Daviey, thanks ill do some research in to that
<kud0s> !&
<bitzero> damn it, i installed ubuntu and after win xp and dunno how to make grub works again, any one can help ???
<z9999> mwe: how do I verify that? I've followed all instructions so can only assume so.
<mwe> z9999: lsmod|grep ndis
<Daviey> kud0s, if you find out, can you pm me letting me know how ;)
<Daviey> kanzie, have a look at http://ovenordstrom.blogspot.com/  about halfway down 9search for netbeans).  There is a mini-explanation how-to
<kud0s> Sure thing that is, if your still online
<meenfreem> c'mon, where are those Ubuntu guru's?
<z9999> lsmod |grep ndis gives 2 lines of output:
<z9999> ndiswrapper     177364  0
<z9999> usbcore            129668 5 mdiswrapper,hci_usb,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd
<josh_> ok, i need to experiment with my hosts.deny file... can I ssh into my computer, purposely fail a login, run my script that will add the ip to the hosts.deny file, and only be blocked from doing a sshuser@localhost?
<z9999> the m should be an n, I'm having to type all this on another computer to communicate.
<josh_> or will it ban everyone because its the localhost that is being blocked?
<kuja> Is it possible to create a partition on my USB harddrive, put the LiveCD image on it, boot, and let it save data to another partition on the external harddrive?
<josh_> nevermind
<mwe> z9999: try sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper. then look at the output of "dmesg" for clues
<matevz> I want to create a .deb package which installs a few fonts along
<matevz> is there any dh_installont rule or something?
<z9999> mwe: where to find dmesg?
<splintax> anyone know how i can make a shortcut to "show desktop" (a la windows key + D)?
<Daviey> matevz, look at fakeroot
<splintax> also, anyone know why I can't seem to use the windows key as a modifier when making keyboard shortcuts?
<mwe> z9999: type it in a terminal
<matevz> fakeroot??
<matevz> not related to this..
<meenfreem> i somehow fixed it...
<kanzie> sigh
<kanzie> yep, nothing happens when I try to install
<kanzie> Netbeans
<kanzie> has anyone succeeded with the task?
<geokok> Hi. Hardware question. My motherboard has an on-board ethernet card which I currently use. I want to install a pci ethernet card and use only that. Will ubuntu be ok with two cards or am i going to throw away my money?
<umops> geokok, that should be fine.
<jmspeex> Anyone's had problems with the screen not turning back on when closing the lid.
<jmspeex> ?
<meenfreem> i'm off people. thanks for the help!
<z9999> dmesg gives a very long output and I found the following:
<z9999> [4294690.009000]  ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<geokok> umops: Is there anything I have to do in general besides installing the card and giving an ip to it?
<z9999> and at the very bottom
<z9999> [4304933.425000]  ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<CheshireViking> geokok: my laptop has a built in ethernet, but i use a pcmcia wireless card & don't have any problems with conflicts between the two
<umops> geokok, No, assuming the card is supported.  You will just have eth0 and eth1
<umops> jmspeex, Do you mean when opening the lid (of a laptop)
<geokok> umops: I assume that all pci cards for ethernet are supported or should I look for specific brands?
<umops> geokok, I have never had a problem, old or new NW cards.
<geokok> ChesireViking: thanks for the info
<geokok> umops: thanks mate
<jmspeex> umops:When I close, it goes blank. When I open, it stays blank. The machine is not crashed though.
<geokok> umops: One last question
<umops> jmspeex, what happens when you press a key or power button?
<jmspeex> umops: The machine is normal otherwise. I can do a blind Ctrl-Alt-F1 and type init 6 and it reboots
<maddy> hiho
<geokok> umops: The reason I want to get a pci nw card is because with my current hardware i have crazy jumps in pings (from 100 goes to 60000). U think a pci card might be the solution to that?
<maddy> i think i have a bug
<meenfreem> damn! not fixed!
<meenfreem> someone is messing with us! i got the browsers to work, and again its messed up!
<umops> geokok, It's hard to say. Do you have other computers on the network with that problem?  tried changing NW cable?
<thor> geokok: do you see those jumps if you ping localhost?
<maddy> when i use tar with sudo, i have the problem "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<thor> geokok: or better yet...ping your own ip address so it goes out to the router and then back
<umops> jmspeex, have to had a look around in System-> Power Management?
<geokok> thor: u mean the external ip address of the router or my NIC's ip?
<umops> *System -> Preferences > Power Management
<thor> geokok: your nic's ip. Or the ip of another computer on YOUR network. To verify the problem is there in your computer and not in the network
<geokok> thor: will try and tell u
<jmspeex> umops: Even if I tell it not to do anything on lid close, the screen still goes blank. Actually, closing the lid in single-user mode does the same.
<thor> geokok: it might be a firewall thing too.
<umops> maddy, perhaps try 'sudo su' and then access /etc/sudoers
<meenfreem> still in need of help with a browser hijack issue
<geokok> thor: i have firestarter. what can i do?
<thor> geokok: I have firestarter turned off most of the time and depend on the wifi router instead.
<umops> jmspeex, that's odd.  Maybe some issue with a driver, or even you laptop has a hardware deafults to turn screen off when it is closed.
<thor> geokok: you can temporarily turn off the firewall to check the ping performance. Sometimes a protection system will see multiple pings and start throwing them out suspecting a ddos attack
<monokrome> hey
<kud0s> !screen
<z9999> mwe: should there be 2 entries in dmesg for ndiswrapper?
<slaq> what is the recommended way to uninstall a pkg with all its dependencies?  i want to get rid of X11 completely but dpkg -P doesn't work because there are dozens of deps...
<monokrome> I have just set up Beryl, but I don't have any window decorators. Anyone know why this might happen?
<jmspeex> umops: when I close the lid in grub, it goes blank and turns back on when I open it. It's only once Linux has booted that it doesn't do that anymore.
<kud0s> slaq, --purge switch
<jmspeex> umops: do you know what happens exactly (sequence of events) when one closes the lid on a laptop?
<Daviey> jmspeex, have you looked under "power management" for the settings?
<jmspeex> Daviey: I had it set to "blank" and then changed that to "do nothing". Still get the same problem.
<meenfreem> guys, reckon that an antivirus program might weed out this hijacker?
<umops> jmspeex, I don't know sorry.  You could have a look at /etc/acpi/lid.sh and related files.
<Daviey> jmspeex, no idea then... sorry..
<jmspeex> Daviey: The BIOS seems to be doing something on its own.
<bitzero> i really would like to use linux, even lama mode as ubuntu. but it seems that nobody knows how it works
<Daviey> jmspeex, i suppose you have checked the bios for settings?
<jmspeex> Daviey: Found nothing related to that unfortunately
<bitzero> even ubuntus how-to's commands result errors messages
<CokeNCode> quick question, what is the linux command to broadcast a message to all users logged in
<jmspeex> Is there a command that's supposed to turn things back on?
<umops> jmspeex, does it make a difference if you are running on battery or not?
<dr_black> I got a question .. does any one know how to burn a .dmg file with out converting to .iso
<boni> can anyone tell me that if i have installed j2sdk on Dapper can it connect with odbc n to odb documents??
<Lynoure> meenfreem: What hijacker?  There are not many Linux viruses, so it's extremely unlikely to be one.
<jmspeex> umops: no
<CokeNCode> secondly, i want to write a shell script that 1)log out every user other than root, and 2) kills every process other than those run by root
<CokeNCode> can anyone provide some assistance ?
<meenfreem> Lynoure, but still.... i cannot reach certain websites, and the windows machines in the office can.
<highneko> I'm trying to use my tv as a monitor but when I start my computer it will display the grub screen for less than one second then everything goes black. If I somehow manage to select my windows partition the tv will display everything good, but selecting ubuntu partition everything continues to be black. Is there a way of getting a terminal visible? Maybe is there a way to shutdown my computer with a black screen? Sometimes
<highneko> ctrl+alt+del, and alt+ctrl+backspace doesn't work, so maybe there's a more reliable way of shutting down without pressing my computers power button?
<meenfreem> Lynoure, i get referred to googlelink.com by cnomy.com. just a minute ago, I got the machine to work normally, but now it's back again!
<Lynoure> meenfreem: Have you looked at your hosts file yet?
<meenfreem> Lynoure, yes, nothing seems wrong with it
<kud0s> Thanks for your help with "screen" guys, cya
<CokeNCode> highneko alt + cntrl + f1 ... and then type 'shutdown -h now'
<CokeNCode> that will shut down your pc
<meenfreem> Lynoure, it looks like adware. But that's pretty much enheard of! Weirdest thing is that I got it through our network here!
<highneko> CokeNCode: That's how I usually do it. I have to do that just by memory tho, I can't see anything.
<z9999> mwe: Should we give up on the wireless functioning?
<kud0s> Daviey?
<Daviey> kud0s, yes sir
<Lynoure> meenfreem: well, most office networks do not block javascript and stuff.
<Flats> Give up?  My wireless works fine.  Just wish I had a signal meter of some type
<mwe> z9999: I wouldn't. it must be fixable
<jmspeex> umops: BTW vbetool dpms seems to work fine
<kud0s> Ive finished me research
<Daviey> kud0s, and?
<Lynoure> meenfreem: What version of ubuntu and what browser? And has the problem persisted over a boot?
<umops> jmspeex, I don't think i can help you with it then.  Maybe try in #gnome?
<jimmi> .
<meenfreem> Lynoure, also, my colleague thinks he picked it up on some internet site yesterday... but can an adware just install on a ubuntu box?
<z9999> mwe: Any idea why 2 entries in dmesg showing ndiswrapper being loaded?
<geokok> thor: I pinged my other machine with firewall off and i got values from 0.9 up to 2.1
<mwe> z9999: I didn't see the output of dmesg
<jmspeex> umops: It's not a gnome problem. It happens even in the console, in single-user mode
<meenfreem> Lynoure, ubuntu 6.06LTS firefox 1.5.0.7 and yes, my colleague just rebooted and it persists
<Lynoure> meenfreem: not unless you have nasty bugs unpatched.
<geokok> thor: the other machine pings this one with a steady 1ms
<woodefec> hi
<woodefec> just switching from suse linux
<woodefec> after years
<meenfreem> Lynoure, we always do all the updates when they're released.
<Lynoure> meenfreem: anything interesting in the process list?
<z9999> I'm not sure how to post the whole thing as it is very long and I'm typing on my computer and executing commands on my friends which is the one with the problem, so I have to manually type everything.
<meenfreem> Lynoure, not as far as i can see.... but the hijacker does read through my history list I think since it added ubuntuforums.org to the list as soon as I went there a fari few times?!
<jmspeex> hmm, let's see if vbetool can turn the screen on...
<geokok> umops: this machine pings the other with a range from 0.9 to 2.1
<geokok> umops: the other pings this with a steady 1 ms
<meenfreem> Lynoure, although, when I stopped the at-spi-registryd process, everything worked for a bit, and then it started up again :S
<umops> geokok, how much is a NW card worth?  I think it might be easier to just try one and see how it goes.
<geokok> umops: should be 10 euros I guess. Thanks for your help mate
<Lynoure> meenfreem: I do not have that process, but I'm on kubuntu and probably have slightly different setup from you
<meenfreem> Lynoure, I'm lost... if you have any ideas.... I already renamed my .mozilla folder and that did nothing, konquer does the same, as does epiphany
<monokrome> hrm
<maddy> umops: no, i become the whole time, whatever i try (even as root) the same error
<Lynoure> meenfreem: What exactly do they do? Not connect to some web pages, connect to wrong ones or what?
<z9999> mwe: forgive me as I feel stupid after looking at the top of the screen. I believe I have now sent it.
<umops> maddy, what is the full command you are using
<meenfreem> Lynoure, the urls get redirected before they get resolved basicly. Ubuntuforums goes straight to googlelink.com (or cnomy.com)
<highneko> Is there a way of remotely controling a local computer but seeing the same display? So when I open a video it will display on the remote computer?
<umops> highneko, XDMCP or VNC
<maddy> umops: sudo tar xvzf  z600llpddk-2.0.tgz -C /
<Flats> I reinstalled my GCC via package manager, Now when I try to compile I get a error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH.  Common sense says just put it in but 1) I'm a noob, no idea on how or where the path is and 2) no idea what the statement should look like and 3) why didn't it do it automatically?
<highneko> umops: I got VNC working one time, but I had to shutdown gdm.
<maddy> umops: how can i repair sudo?
<highneko> maddy: login as root and edit that /etc/sodoers file thing so your user is in there maybe?
<maddy> highneko: i tryed already, the file seems to be ok
<mats_> tried to restart the service?
<kikokos> hi
<umops> highneko, VNC allows you to take over a gnome session
<maddy> highneko: even when i try to use sudo as root i become the same error
<meenfreem> Lynoure, cron? what is that?
<kikokos> could somebody tell me why grip, when I make mp3 from cdaudio it take 1 hour
<highneko> maddy: it's saying that file is the problem. I don't know.
<finalbeta> If I have output of a command, several lines, and one of the lines contains [10%]  , how do I get the 10 value? (10 could be some other number)
<mats_> meenfreem: man 5 crontab
<umops> maddy, what exactly are toy trying to do? I think I'm confused
<umops> *toy = you
<hilde> I upgraded my laptop vaio to edgy... However edgy won't work with my centrino wireless... I tryed ubuntu docs and followed but no succes
<hilde> can anybody help?
<maddy> umops: the command is for installing the drivers for a lexmark printer
<z9999> mwe: Did the output arrive? This is just my second day using irc so I'm having to learn how to use it as well as try to fix problems. New to Linux also.
<kikokos> when I make mp3 from cdaudio grip doing this at the same time what is time cdaudio ex. 45 min
<maddy> umops: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<kud0s> cya
<kikokos> I dont understand this....
<kikokos> it should be 20 minutes max
<kikokos> it looked like a program grip lisen music and after encode :P
<Lynoure> meenfreem: Sorry, cannot find anything about that cnomy hijack except for windows
<meenfreem> Lynoure, same here... reckon its worth a shot to run the windows cleaner?
<kikokos> nobody can help?
<Lynoure> meenfreem: When in danger or in doubt, take backups, reinstall and hope.
<Lynoure> meenfreem: Windows cleaner? Hardly unless you are on windows
<mats> hilde: what does lsmod say?
<Lynoure> meenfreem: windows binaries will not even run on Linux
<umops> maddy, Okay, so can you do anything like 'sudo nano hello.txt' ?
<meenfreem> Lynoure, I thought that too... ballpark idea :S
<hilde> mats a lot of things
<hilde> ipw2200
<Lynoure> meenfreem: it could be the nameserver being compromised as well
<maddy> umops:
<maddy> maddy@defiant:~$ sudo nano hello.txt
<maddy> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<hilde> mats ipw2200 is that what I'm looking for
<meenfreem> Lynoure, nameserver? how could I check that?
<Lynoure> meenfreem: (that is, not even on your computer)
<meenfreem> Lynoure, silly thing is, the windows machines are unaffected by all this, only the linux machines
<jmspeex> Damn laptop's driving me nuts! Now when I open the lid, the screen no longer stays blank, but X crashes!
<Flats> Ok while reasearching I did a updatedb and then a locate bin/gcc and got the following gcc-4.1, gccbug-4.1 and gccmakedep  all in /usr/bin.  How can I tell if whatever needed is in my path?
<Lynoure> meenfreem: What does your IT support say, or are you it?
<meenfreem> Lynoure, LOL I'm it! small company.
<umops> maddy, can you see the permission on sudoers?
<jmspeex> umops: Any idea why X would crash when I do a lid close/open? If I do it while in a console, it works.
<centyx> hi. on one machine, ever since i've upgraded to edgy, i have no splash during boot... ( i do have splash on my other edgy machine tho ). i've tried running dpkg-reconfigure usplash-theme-ubuntu. any suggestions?
<maddy> umops:
<maddy> maddy@defiant:~$ ls -l /etc/sudoers
<maddy> -r--r----- 1 root root 403 2006-11-20 14:19 /etc/sudoers
<jmspeex> well, the screen goes blank, but vbetool dpms on brings it back.
<rel> hi all, newbe here just loaded 6.10 and firefox and can't get java to work.  went to all the link from ubuntu and nothing seems to work.  can anyone help
<manmadha> can any one tell how to do asp programs in linux...?
<z9999> mwe: Did the dmesg output arrive? I'm uncertain if I need to click on paste it again or not.
<stephaneschmit> Hi guys, I'm new to Ubuntu and I like it. Everything works. Linux has come a long way. I guess I'll stick with this distrib for a while. feels comfier than ever :)
<maddy> manmadha: mono i think
<KenSentMe> stephaneschmit: good to hear that
<manmadha> maddy, oh i will check it
<stephaneschmit> I guess it's fair to say :)
<umops> maddy, that's how it should look, hmmm.
<maddy> manmadha: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<centyx> i just want to be like nick moffit when i grow up
<centyx> that's all
<maddy> umops: yes, that's why i'm confused... before i used tar with sudo, everthing worked... but one time used with tar, i got this problem
<Lynoure> meenfreem: I feel tempted to pull out a virtual machine and try if I can get it to have the same problem, but that takes too much time, unfortunately
<centyx> anyway, guess i'll search the forum again about the usplash issue, i haven't in a while
<umops> maddy, so you get the same message after you sudo du
<umops> *sudo su
<maddy> umops: yes
<meenfreem> Lynoure, thanks for the offer in any case... we've send an email to the ubuntu helpdesk, maybe they can help out. Since this is such a unique case by the looks of things.
<Lynoure> meenfreem: do you have the same problem as a fresh user?
<Flats> Ok more reasearch  problem no acceptable compiler found in $PATH, I have gcc-4.1  gccbug-4.1 and gccmakedep all in usr/bin.  My $path has /usr/bin in it.  What am I missing?
<maddy> umops: sudo su -, sudo -s, whatever you wanna do with sudo, it's everytime the same problem
<Lynoure> meenfreem: antivirus companies would love a sample of what you have
<meenfreem> Lynoure, make a new user in ubuntu you mean? I'll give that a go tomorrow...
<meenfreem> Lynoure, I'd rather get rid of it :(
<Lynoure> meenfreem: then just backup and reinstall as soon as you can. If you are not sure what you have, better be safe than sorry
<meenfreem> true, been messing about with this for the whole day now...
<umops> maddy, I am out of ideas.  I suggest you perhaps bott with a love disc and have a look around.
<Lynoure> meenfreem: I'm just having "I'd love to give that a poke" curiousity :)
<umops> *love = live :S
<kingrayray> these days an ubuntu install takes what.. under 20 mins?
<kingrayray> hehe :)
<monokrome> kingrayray smells
<kingrayray> eeew monokrome
<monokrome> eeew kingrayray
<bitzero> install is 20m but use it tales months
<bitzero> takes
<kingrayray> bitzero, lol
<meenfreem> Lynoure, the laptop which started it all, is okay now though... very odd
* monokrome just got XGL/Beryl all happy and bouncy :)
<mwe> z9999: sorry. phone rang. the dmesg output? you can use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kingrayray> yay monokrome
<bitzero> config a simple program may take 2/3 days
<z9999> mwe: I did so, did it not arrive?
<kanzie> What is a good tool for erasing a CD-RW and burning a ISO-image?
<Oranabi> ummm. is it true that microsoft bought firefox ?
<Lynoure> meenfreem: I'm paranoid enough to think that hijacking a browser might be the least of your troubles. If you do not find it, who knows what's it doing. Ran chkrootkit already? Or netstat?
<mwe> z9999: I'll check. next time paste the URL in here
<manmadha> maddy, he mono is for .net na..?
<meenfreem> Lynoure, errr.... no
<mwe> z9999: it doesn't show the latest entries
<maddy> manmadha: i thought i read that you can use asp with it as well
<z9999> mwe: you mean the 32925 ?
<manmadha> maddy, ohh okk
<meenfreem> Lynoure, maybe you can give me some terminal commands ??
<mwe> z9999: oh that's it?
<Eaza> Hellp!~I am a Chinese !Nice to meet everyone!
<Toma-> Oranabi: i doubt it highly
<Lynoure> meenfreem: sudo apt-get install chkrootkit   and then   sudo chkrootkit
<mwe> z9999: got it.
<z9999> mwe: yes, and sorry as I am new to doing this.
<MetaMorfoziS> what program can edit my .mov?
<Lynoure> meenfreem: it checks for the most common rootkits
<MetaMorfoziS> (kino can'T) please tell other one
<Fred_Sambo> !hello
<meenfreem> Lynoure, what are rootkits?
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<mwe> z9999: hmm. it's supposed to mention the drivers loaded I think
<Lynoure> meenfreem: programs designed to give attacker root access to your computer, usually also hiding themselves
<mwe> z9999: ndiswrapper -l didn't show hardware present, did it?
<z9999> mwe: No and that's what I was curious about.
<meenfreem> Lynoure, right :D so far it has found nothing except for some suspicious files and dirs
<meenfreem> one sec
<Lynoure> meenfreem: those are way more common than viruses on Linux, though they need some way in
<NET||abuse> i'm trying to get some -dev packages for building beryl packages here, but i'm having trouble locating some packages.
<Lynoure> meenfreem: it usually in a normal situation finds nothing suspicious
<mwe> z9999: can you pastebin lspci -v again?
<NET||abuse> i need to get libgnome-window-settings.dev
<NET||abuse> -dev
<LinuxHelp> When I type ll, I get:   -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 209 2006-11-20 12:47 backup-misha.cron     What does the first "2" mean?
<Lynoure> meenfreem: so you might want to put the results into a pastebin
<meenfreem> Lynoure, errr....
<thecustodian> hello! does anyone know what has happend to packages.ubuntu.com. Instead of the package search there is only a apache default webpage
<Lynoure> !pastebin | meenfreem
<ubotu> meenfreem: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<meenfreem> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ayaa> !deal-ead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deal-ead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meenfreem> Lynoure, how do i copy it from terminal btw?
<ayaa> !deal-head
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deal-head - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickympl> hello. i have 2 sound cards, one onboard (VIA) and a Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07), and some bootups the default sound card is one and other bootups it changes to the other card, how can i stop this? how can i make one the default card forever?
<meenfreem> Lynoure, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32930/
<meenfreem> Lynoure, and now the laptop has it again too....
* meenfreem is flabbergasted *flabflabflab*
<z9999> mwe: OK it's 32931, and sorry for the slowness, I'm near Laos in Northern Thailand and we are using the computer to document plant research, orchids primarily.
<rickympl> also, xchat seems to crash from time to time
<Lynoure> meenfreem: eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3998] ) is a common false positive. Did you get your java package from a trustworthy source?
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: Hiiii
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: r u remember me ?
<meenfreem> Lynoure, i have not recently installed java... did that with the actual install over a year ago
<scole> rickympl: disable the onboard sound card in your BIOS setup
<pettern> im having some problems with the module cx88. is there any way to make ubuntu search for needed modules again?
<mwe> z9999: on ndiswrapper.sf.net is says you need ndiswrapper -i both the .inf and .sys file from the driver
<sladen> NET||abuse: apt-get build-dep beryl
<mwe> z9999: did you do that? I believe one of them is the firmware
<rickympl> scole, ok ill try that, thx
<crispo> hello
<jimmi> hi
<Lynoure> meenfreem: hard to say anything about that. Looking into this kind of things is pain remotely, without access to the computer (and without getting paid). Your easiest option is really a reinstall, I'm afraid, but if you back up files and take them into use cautiously, the whole process should not take more than an hour total, for all of the computers involved.
<rickympl> any ideas as to why xchat crashes, how do i check the logs if any?
<mwe> z9999: bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys
<NET||abuse> sladen: doesn't work
<z9999> mwe: Something incorrect with them?
<world_citizen> hi everyone
<LadyNikon> hi
<NET||abuse> doesn't add any new packages, but this libgnome-windows-settings-dev is being a problem in the compilation of beryl
<sladen> NET||abuse: what error message do you get, are you on dapper (6.06LTS, or 6.10, or edgy?)
<world_citizen> I am a newbee to ubuntu
<NET||abuse> sladen: dapper,
<meenfreem> Lynoure, I'll reinstall then... there's not too much to backup anyways.
<sladen> world_citizen: greetings, welcome
<world_citizen> can i request help with setting up my monitor in gui
<Fred_Sambo> i've been using ubuntu for a year and i'm still a n00b.  :p
<mwe> z9999: I think the driver is probably ok. you just need to do ndiswrapper -i the .inf file as well as the .sys file for it
<NET||abuse> 6.06.1 LTS
<mwe> z9999: I least that's how I understand it
<Lynoure> meenfreem: take care, sorry that you had such unpleasantly interesting times
<Arepie> is it okey if i install beryl with this warning --> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b ??
<NET||abuse> sladen: litterally i get  Unmet build dependencies: libgnome-window-settings-dev
<sladen> NET||abuse: I think will have to get the packages from backports (if they are availble);  beryl is very recent code under active development---the packages are in edgy but not really suitable for the stable versions of ubuntu that have already been released
<world_citizen> hi ladynikon
<Zyclop> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sladen> Arepie: yes, should be fine.
<NET||abuse> sladen: hmm, i'll investigate my backports deb lines in sources
<Arepie> sladen: before i install..
<meenfreem> Lynoure, thanks for the help in any case! I'll go home now and reinstall tomorrow
<Arepie> sladen: how can i check that my aiglx is working fine?
<LacunaV> Is there a way to shut down the x-server without it restarting again?
<Lynoure> meenfreem: unplug from the net or turn off the computers for the night, just in case
<Arepie> LacunaV: ctrl+alt+backspace
<sladen> NET||abuse: libgnome-window-settings-dev is the replacement for 'gnome-control-center' ; if you modify the build-dependancies in   beryl-.../debian/control  and replace 'libgnome-window-settings-dev' with 'gnome-control-center' you maybe able to build the package;  however it really is very new technology
<Lynoure> meenfreem: because if they have been broken into, last thing you want is the risk of them attacking some third party
<Toma-> LacunaV: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<z9999> mwe: Should use sudo when doing this ?
<LacunaV> Arepie: But that just restarts it
<mwe> z9999: right
<Viroo> if i want to know what exactly goin on my pc, what should i do.. I mean now I am running totem.. i want to see whats going in behind.. to trace the cause of a problem i suffer from sound
<sladen> Arepie: your desktop will start to fade and wobble everywhere!
<LacunaV> I want to have just the console
<sladen> Arepie: (assuming you have compiz running)
<NET||abuse> sladen: :) i've been building beryl for a few months now... i should be better on this lark, but hacking around with the dependancies won't be a problem
<Toma-> LacunaV: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' from a console
<meenfreem> Lynoure, very true! Will do! and we'll reinstall all the machines in the morning
<LacunaV> Toma-: Thank you, will try
<NET||abuse> sladen: just letting it's go through the build again and see what it comes acropper of this time,
<Lynoure> meenfreem: if you feel like it, feel free to tell me how the reinstall went, when you are done with it
<NET||abuse> just confirm this problem
<jazzrocker> is there a way to get grep to out what what doesn't match the regex?
<meenfreem> Lynoure, sure thing! I'll log in tomorrow sometime
<Lynoure> meenfreem: I'm here pretty much always, idle or awake
<KenSentMe> I use the s key in mplayer to make a screenshot. How can i see where it is saved?
<z9999> mwe: sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf says is already installed, should I remove it and reinstall it or try the .sys file first
<meenfreem> Lynoure, okay... wish me luck... grrr, not for the back-ups.
<Lynoure> meenfreem: how about "good luck with everything!"
<meenfreem> Lynoure, thanks, we'll need it!
<Toma-> what fstab options should i have for a 2ndary ext3 drive in fstab, accessable by all?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*nermal.net]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> just defaults?
<sladen> jazzrocker: grep -v   inVerts the matching
<Dink> Anyone successful in installing any version of ubuntu on the ps3 ??
<Toma-> Dink: id stick to ydl
<Dink> thats 1 more week of waiting :p
<Toma-> :~<
<Nukez> hi
<justin_> In synaptic when I install something, and it install extras stuff.. generally libs but sometimes bin's etc --- how do I remove the original package + everything else it installed along with it?
<Nukez> could anyone please tell me how to mount a windows HD in ubuntu?
<justin_> is it apt-get purge package?
<gnomefreak> justin_: sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<justin_> Nukez: mount /dev/hd? /mnt/drivewhatever
<gnomefreak> justin_: that will not get rid of depends
<justin_> gnomefreak: How do I get rid of it all then? like KDELIBS -- I want to remove everything else it installed with itsself
<gnomefreak> justin_: apt doesnt remove depends but aptitude does if installed with aptitude or use deborphan
<gnomefreak> justin_: do you want to remove all kde things?
<justin_> gnomefreak: Ok, I already use gtkorphan.. so doesn't matter
<RobNyc[] > Anyone here has a ATI X1k Series w/ AIGLX?
<justin_> gnomefreak: Only kdelibs-devel, -- and maybe all of KDE if it keeps going this way :))
<gnomefreak> justin_: removing libqt3-mt will remove all kde apps and libs
<justin_> gnomefreak: NIce
<meenfreem> Lynoure, sorry... my samba seems ffed to, and we have a external hard disk.... would make my backup life a lot shorter...
<gnomefreak> will also remove anything that uses qt instead of gtk
<NET||abuse> sladen: nuts, problems are a little more extensive... configure: error: Package requirements ( xrender >= 0.8.4                  gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8.0    libwnck-1.0                    beryl             gconf-2.0               pangocairo             libmetacity-private >= 2.15.21) were not met: Requested 'libmetacity-private >= 2.15.21' but version of libmetacity-private is 2.14.5
<Lynoure> meenfreem: if there is not much to backup, how about the traditional burning of cd or dvd?
<justin_> gnomefreak: In Synpatic what is the difference between "removal" and "complete" removal? --- is "complete removal" the same as --purge vs a simple 'remove' command?
<ayaa> I got a dual-screen enabled graphic card (ati) on my laptop, i would like to get my second workspace linked to my second screen in my gnome desktop, anyone can help ?
<gnomefreak> justin_: yes
<meenfreem> Lynoure, got some 30gb of data to back up
<Lynoure> meenfreem: btw, I got Checking `z2'... chklastlog: nothing deleted
<justin_> gnomefreak: Wonderful
<gnomefreak> justin_: but purge only removes config files with the package you are removing
<rogue780> does anyone know how to backup all thunderbird data including addressbook, messages, and junkmail filter settings?
<justin_> I was starting to believe it was the exact same thing
<archis> hello, a java question ...
<meenfreem> Lynoure, reckon that means that someone was on the system?
<Lynoure> meenfreem: so that last line might mean something. (otherwise I would have assumed probably not, as ubuntu uses sudo, not root)
<gnomefreak> rogue780: ~/.thunderbird? or ~/.mozilla
<pettern> can i run hardware detection scripts to make sure that i have the right modules?
<archis> I want to install Sun Java 1.5 on Edgy
<rogue780> gnomefreak, that's all?
<justin_> I was starting to believe that the linux installation system was flawed.. if it could not remove the "aux" packs that install with main programs.. unless you do it manually, which would waste a lot of time and diskspace..
<sladen> NET||abuse: I think the best thing might be to find the ubuntu backports guys
<NET||abuse> nadgers :(
<meenfreem> Lynoure, ah... that would make sense
<Lynoure> meenfreem: In cases like this, erring on the side of caution is the thing to do, unfortunately
<gnomefreak> rogue780: whatever ~/.file holds the files for thunderbird
<rogue780> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> i dont have stock thunderbird so i cant look for the right files right now
<archis> I'm a little confused cause there are different instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java and here https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/java.html
<meenfreem> Lynoure, and rightfully so... just sucks now that I can't access the external hdd for back ups :( ahwell
<archis> one says go to the sun web site, the other says install from multiverse
<sladen> NET||abuse: I think they hang around at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ bug should be able to help you (you could request a backport for beryl)
<gnomefreak> archis: sudo apt-ge tinstall sun-java5-plugin  :)
<gnomefreak> archis: the one from multiverse is the easy way to install the same package
<NET||abuse> sladen: hmm
<Toma-> what fstab options should i have for a 2ndary ext3 drive in fstab, accessable by all? 'defaults' is not working.
<archis> gnomefreak: sun-java5-bin or sun-java5-plugin
<NET||abuse> sladen: well i'm kinda interested in keeping beryl available on dapper
<gnomefreak> sladen: i doubt it will enter edgy (beryl) in repos but its being worked on for feisty
<NET||abuse> sladen: i've had it working quite well up till now,, havn't compiled ina week, was working back then, now it's borked.
<gnomefreak> archis: plugin installs bin and jre
<Flats> Anyone have KVirc running on their Ubuntu?
<Fred_Sambo> i am loading gnewsense into a virtual machine today
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: dapper will never see beryl other than from 3rd party repos because of the need for xgl
<Lynoure> meenfreem: I'd prolly march into a store and get an external usb disk for this. There bound to be some use for it later.
<z9999> mwe: Thigs just got worse, I went ahead and did the sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.sys and it appeared to install, but now ndiswrapper -l shows invalid driver
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak: need for xgl? i have it runnning with no xgl.
<meenfreem> Lynoure, might be right again :D I'm starting to like the bearer of bad news now :S
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: dapper doesnt use xorg7.1 it should need xgl to run the nvidia 9xxx series drivers arnt normally enough unless it has been hacked in last 2 weeks
<sladen> NET||abuse: where was the copy of beryl(?) you had working from?
<NET||abuse> sladen: i compiled it from svn
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak: i'm on the ati radeon 7500
<NET||abuse> mobility.. .heh
<archis> gnomefreak, so is the sun web site download meant for breezy only or what?
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: compiling it might have made the difference
<gnomefreak> archis: pretty much
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak: i had to throw alot of extra packages at it
<gnomefreak> archis: you can download it from sun too
<archis> gnomefreak, ok cool I'm just wondering :)
<gnomefreak> archis: it was put in apt when it becames the first stage of OpenSource to make it easier for people to get
<gnomefreak> became
<archis> gnomefreak, ok great thx
<gnomefreak> java announced last week or week before it is OpenSource with a GPL license. we are hoping to move it to main repo but its being worked on
<windowz_exile> anyone know why traffic from my fresh ubuntu box would make a network monitor see Orical database traffic?
<gnomefreak> the move may only be for feisty though not sure yet
<sladen> windowz_exile: something on a particular port that Oracle is known is normally use?
<archis> gnomefreak, ok cool
<Toma-> windowz_exile: are you using nmap?
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok i have an error says couldn't load plugin 'gconf' but other than that, beryl is rnning, i have cubes and wobbly windows..
<windowz_exile> i have just been told it was.. im not the one who noticed the traffic.. im about to check it out myself.
<Toma-> windowz_exile: id use nmap on the system and scan it locally
<Lynoure> meenfreem: Some say 90% of sysadmins have noticed a breaking at some point and 10% just haven't noticed it yet
<confusco> hi
<ajgenius> anyone know if am I going to have to custom patch and build a kernel for a macbook? the default "works" but I can't get the touchpad scroll, or function key working, and I found something about patches..
<Toma-> ajgenius: its not that hard to do really
<meenfreem> Lynoure, well, we're going to back up shit tonight and tomorrow, I'll unplug the system while we're out to be safe... talk to you tomorrow (I hope)
<confusco> hi
<Some_Person> Is there an alternate to my modem's $20 linux drivers?
<Toma-> Some_Person: is it a winmodem?
<Some_Person> It's a conexant modem.
<Toma-> Some_Person: ouch. it costs about $10 for a 2nd hand external modem :)
* meenfreem signing out! 
<Some_Person> Well, is there some other driver that might work?
<ajgenius> Toma-: what isn't? I can patch/build a kernel if needed no problem. done that way to many times before.
<rickyfingers> Some_Person: what kind of modem is it, pci, isa, external...
<Some_Person> PCI
<confusco> why $20 linux drivers?
<rickyfingers> Some_Person: I see this linuxant page, they have the free slow driver
<Some_Person> Not worth it.
<rickyfingers> Some_Person: maybe you could hack that one
<Some_Person> But I did find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190728
<Some_Person> That links to a different driver.
<melon> is there any method for removing the text from under desktop icons?
<quiet> the free driver is for testing to see if the driver actually works with your modem... if it does, then you can pay the $20 and get the full thing.
<Some_Person> 13 year olds can't pay $20.
<quiet> but I don't know of any dial-up nowadays that's cheaper than basics DSL so it's not worth it.
<quiet> why not?
<quiet> 13-year-olds don't have the ability to have money?
<quiet> i did.
<ucordes> someone has a good noob guide on shell script writing?
<quiet> i used to buy books and CD's from amazon when I was 13... i'd just give my mom the cash and she'd use her credit card.
<calumm> hiya, i've just recently dug my laptop out of the corner and when in ubuntu, whenever i open a window it is displayed over the menu bar so i can't drag it. any ideas?
<quiet> ucordes, tldp.org
<ucordes> quit: thanks
<quiet> ucordes, there are also o'reilly books ...  of course they're not free.
<calumm> so should i just reinstall?
<calumm> or is it something pretty simple
<calumm> should i try a different window manager?
<quiet> try a diff. user.
<quiet> maybe your theme settings got borked.
<calumm> perhaps
<calumm> i shall try that
<Some_Person> my parents dont let me have money
<quiet> o_O
<Yuan> just a question
<Biff> ucordes: ABS is a good book/guide
<Yuan> how to swap on my swap
<quiet> <insert answer here>
<quiet> Yuan, please explain.
<Yuan> I edit my /etc/fstab
<calumm> brb!
<Yuan>  /dev/ hda5 swap swap 0 0
<quiet> moving swap to a different partition?
<Lynoure> Some_Person: Want to talk about that on #ubuntu-offline?
<confusco> Some_Person, why not?
<Yuan> but i just can't use swap -a
<quiet> swapoff /dev/oldswappartition && swapon /dev/newswappartition
<Yuan> what dose swapon -s print on the screen ?
<ucordes> Biff: i'm looking for a guide on writing simple shell scripts
<calumm> quiet: yes, that seemed to do the trick
<calumm> who knows
<calumm> thanks anyway
<quiet> :)
<calumm> i leave now
<Biff> ucordes: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<rickympl> how can i start a program in terminal, having all messages that are associated with that program written to a file, for checking the cause of a crash?
<Some_Person> wahoo! "Rafael Espndola has ported the latest open source Conexant driver to 2.6.x kernels."
<quiet> rickympl, man script
<floating> is there a method to connect a computer isn this lan. I can ping it. it is a windows computer. (without installing any samba or such) from terminal.. ?
<floating> connect to, dl a file
<windowz_exile> rdesktop
<rickyfingers> rickympl: type program-name 2>&1 | tee file-name that'll grab everything
<dabaR> floating: does the windows computer have file sharing turned on, and a shared folder, and _the_ file in a shared folder?
<rickympl> rickyfingers, thank you
<rickympl> quiet, thx 2
<ucordes> Biff: thank you. but is there also a beginners guide?
<rickyfingers> rickympl: don't thank me thank google
<melon> hehe - note to self: don't use vncviewer to try to open my own desktop to see if it works..
<floating> dabaR:  yea
<rickympl> k
<Biff> ucordes: it should be decent for beginners, it starts pretty easy
<rickyfingers> melon: did you get infinite regress of desktops?  I've done that with dameware before
<windowz_exile> floating: samba is easy enough to configure... it works
<dabaR> floating: use Places>Connect to server, choose windows share, type in the IP of the win comp into the server field, then connect
<Biff> give it a shot and see if you understand :)
<melon> lol - yeah.. took me a few before i figured out what the hell to do..
<windowz_exile> dabaR: wont he need samba
<dabaR> windowz_exile: samba is used for sharing files from the Ubuntu to the windows computer.
<Biff> floating: if you want something that works outside nautilus; check out fusesmb
<floating> thanks!
<dabaR> floating: you managed?
<floating> um, actually I became busy now, leaving the computer, but your explanat. was clear enough, when check back log later
<floating> but, bbl \>
<dabaR> k
<rickympl> rickyfingers, can i do this to menu entries as well?
<rickyfingers> rickympl: Are you saying that you want to capture error messages written to the console when you launch the app from the console, you click on a menu, the app dies, and you want to see what these error messages are?
<rickyfingers> rickympl:  in that case,  it all depends on how concientious the developers were about error messaging.
<rickympl> no, i mean, i want to start an app from the menu, which has been dying for some reason, and want to check for errors.
<dabaR> rickympl: that is what he/she said.
<grout> some of the letters in terminal are coliding, mostly M's and W's anyone know why this would happen
<rickyfingers> rickympl: ah ha, no i don't know how to redirect the i/o in that case.  It may be possible but I don't know how to do it.
<rickympl> dabar, thats not wut he said--- Are you saying that you want to capture error messages written to the console when you launch the app from the console, you click on a menu, the app dies, and you want to see what these error messages are?
<rickyfingers> Let me think....aren't error messages always logged somewhere?
<dabaR> might be /var/log:-/
<rickyfingers> dabaR: yeah, I'm just trying to think of which log would be the best to check
<rickyfingers> rickympl: I guess you could try grep -i application-name * in the /var/log directory, and that would tell you wich log to look in
<rickympl> cool
<rickympl> ill check that,thx
<rickyfingers> rickympl: if the app. did indeed have it's error messaging logged.
<AlinuxOS> Hello People, I'm trying to add  beryl-manager in gnome-session-properties , but everytime i reboot the app won't start and if I look in gnome-session-properties " beryl-manager" isn't there anymore
<frederick85> I installed php5-gd but still getting undefined function when I run gd_info()
<rickympl> rickyfingers, thx.
<kuja> My Ubuntu keeps crashing everynow and then when doing random operations. It's an Ubuntu installation running off an external USB harddrive. Are there any precautions I should be taking?
<Zambezi> How do I configure the networkssettings in the terminal? I totally forgot and don't have a clue where to begin to look.
<dabaR> Zambezi: there is a /et/network/interfaces file to configure the interfaces
<MarcN> Zambezi: $EDITOR /etc/network/interfaces
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: ifconfig
<Zambezi> dabaR, MarcN rickyfingers I need to check.
<kuja> There is also network-admin
<Zambezi> dabaR, MarcN rickyfingers I forgot to say it static IP.
<dabaR> Zambezi: check what?
<MarcN> Zambezi: use ifconfig to see what the current network settings are.  See /etc/network/interfaces to see the configuration.
<Zambezi> dabaR, In the file what there was for information.
<MarcN> Zambezi: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart      to restart
<Zambezi> MarcN, There's no information at all cause I have DHCP, but soon I have a temporary connection and then I probably get static and I need to know howto configure it before I'll go there.
<frederick85> I installed php5-gd but still getting undefined function when I run gd_info()
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: if you have DHCP you can connect with dhclient <interface-name>
<dabaR> Zambezi: man /etc/network/interfaces will show you how to set up static IP
<Zambezi> dabaR, I hate those manuals. I'll try, but it will never work and then I'm there and need to install Windows instead.
<trappist> dabaR: that's man interfaces
<Chetic> What's the best (yet relatively simple) cd-writing software?
<Zambezi> rickyfingers, It's fine now, but not on the temporary connection which is another place then at home.
<Zambezi> Chetic, K3B is simple, but it sucks on erasing RW-media.
<dabaR> Zambezi: man interfaces, rather
<Chetic> Zambezi, Anything that isn't KDE? I think it might take a bit too long for me to download all those libs..
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: I see.  the quick and dirty way to put an ip address on a network interface is just ifconfig <interface-name> <ip-address> netmask <netmask>
<RaYCoNeN> hi
<RaYCoNeN> i can't install my ubuntu 6.10
<RaYCoNeN> :S
<rickyfingers> then put the line nameserver <nameserver-ip-addres> in /etc/resolv.conf
<evilmercer> whats the easiest way to install gnome on ubuntu server?
<Zambezi> Chetic, Gnomebaker?
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: then type route add default gw <default gateway ip adddress>
<MarcN> evilmercer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<evilmercer> thx
<rickyfingers> but why go through all that hassle? If you're using ubuntu, just change the network settings under system
<_TomB> Are there any applications that can go through a filesystem and remove any files which can be deleted?
<Zambezi> rickyfingers, That's the way I prefer, but how to write it is something I'm unsure off.
<Zambezi> rickyfingers, Can you take it again in PM?
<rickyfingers> Sure.
<Caplain> how do i use metacity instead of gnome?
<Zambezi> rickyfingers, Thanks.
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: I'm pm'ing you now.
<RaYCoNeN> Hello, I cannot install my ubuntu 6.10, I insert the cd change the language and I give to install... starts to load and to the while the screen stays in black and it doesn't continue..
<yango> frederick85, got it
<yango> frederick85, did you ?
<RaYCoNeN> I have also attempted it with the version alternative
<frederick85> yango, got what?
<yango> frederick85, the solution
<RaYCoNeN> could somebody help me?
<yango> frederick85, it was explained in /usr/share/doc/php5-gd/
<jabra> anyone run a vserver on dapper
<yango> frederick85, it was explained in /usr/share/doc/php5-gd/README.Debian.gz
<frederick85> yango, can you fill me in with what it's saying
<frederick85> i'm not on my linux machine atm
<yango> frederick85, the solution is to put extension=gd.so first, not last. (In fact the solution is just moving around that line until it works :S)
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: it's all there in the PM are you still here?
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: or are you not getting the messages because I'm forgetting something?
<frederick85> yango, so where do you put it exactly
<RaYCoNeN> :S
<pepegodo> hi
<Zambezi> rickyfingers, I get them.
<yango> frederick85, I put it on line 568
<tahorg>  /win 11
<tahorg> oops.
<Zambezi> rickyfingers, Sorry. Hold a minute.
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: so those commands will change your ip address temporarily, but they'll be wiped out when you reboot
<frederick85> yango, works fine now?
<yango> frederick85, yes
<Ius> I'm quite sure I could find a graphical FTP client for gnome, but could someone recommend me one? ;)
<frederick85> if so thanks very much, not I can get along with my lamp educations
<frederick85> ;)
<dabaR> Ius: nautilus itself, or gftp
<Zambezi> rickyfingers, I need to register the name with the password. Just hold until I can find the note.
<frederick85> yango, bbl
<yango> ubotu: bug reports
<Ius> I'll give gftp a shot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug reports - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RaYCoNeN> could somebody help me? please
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: /msg nickserv register <user-name>
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<rickyfingers> RayCoNeN: that depends on what the question really is.
<confusco> la lel alela
<susscorfa> exit
<Skyrail> I got this error but I can only remember parts of it let me just put a few things together: $HOME/.dmrc, 644 permissions, can't keep default language and soemthing else or something, any ideas what I've done wrong? I did change file permissions but...
<z9999> help with wireless ?
<RaYCoNeN> I cannot install my ubuntu 6.10, I insert the cd change the language and I give to install... starts to load and to the while the screen stays in black and it doesn't continue..I have also attempted it with the version alternative
<rickyfingers> RayCoNen: I had this problem with 64 bit install of ubuntu. had to flash my bios before it would work
<confusco> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quiet> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rickyfingers> z9999: after you've checked out the help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs, if you've still got issues I can help.
<z9999> ubotu: Yes, I've spent over a month there and googling, FAQs etc. and am looking for someone who can help as we have mde no progress at all.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Yes, I've spent over a month there and googling, FAQs etc. and am looking for someone who can help as we have mde no progress at all. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<confusco> lol
<ashaffer> So has anybody connected to a doze/osx shared music connection from iTunes on ubuntu?  If so, how can I accomplish this?
<Skyrail> Anyone got any ideas?
<rickyfingers> z9999: what stage of the game are you at?  Do you have the module (driver) loaded
<unimatrix9> ubutu: i love you
<Zambezi> rickyfingers, /join #fkf9f0f0fkffjfkjf
<unimatrix9> ;p
<rickyfingers>  /join #fkf9f0f0fkffjfkjf
<RaYCoNeN> richiefrich,but this alone it happens to me with the version 6, with the old ones I didn't spend
<ashaffer> very descript channel name there
<z9999> rickyfingers: It now appears we need to start from the Very beginning as things are worse than a few hours ago. I can no longer get the bcmwl5.sys file to load at all
<rickyfingers> Zambezi: I'm getting an error message when I do that, why don't we just pm I just saw your last message
<Zambezi> rickyfingers, I can't for some reason. Did you get my "testmessages?"
<Some_Person> help me!
<confusco> with?
<Some_Person> i installed a bad deb package
<Some_Person> and synaptic says i need to reinstall it
<Some_Person> but when i try
<rickyfingers> RayCoNeN, here's what my situation was, dapper 64 bit installed no problem, but when I installed edgy, I ran into the
<Some_Person> it gives an error
<Some_Person> i cant install packages
<nile> Some_Person, what error?
<Some_Person> i cant access synaptic
<Some_Person> no error message
<Some_Person> just says i need to reinstall
<nile> what says you need to reinstall?
<DjViper> hey, I have a stupid question: how do I copy/paste files in File Browser when I need root priviledges to do so?
<DjViper> trying to install codecs for mplayer
<Some_Person> it says i need to reinstall the bad package
<dusan> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: No such file or directory
<Some_Person> but it gives an error when i do
<DjViper> in /usr/lib/codecs/
<z9999> Can someone point me to where I can find help installing a wireless connection in Dapper, besides the forums, FAQs, wikis, etc., which we have exhausted already?
<dusan> i receive this kind of error when i try to play sound?
<Skyrail> I got this error but I can only remember parts of it let me just put a few things together: $HOME/.dmrc, 644 permissions, can't keep default language and soemthing else or something, any ideas what I've done wrong? I did change file permissions but...
<confusco> dJviper
<Some_Person> please please please help me
<dabaR> DjViper: either do it from command line(safer) or run nautilus with gksudo(less so)
<dusan> sound worked fine, and after one reboot...it stopped
<nile> Some_Person, *what* is asking? the icon in the panel? synaptic? something in the terminal?
<dusan> did anyone got such an error?
<DjViper> dabaR: how do I run gksudo/nautilus?
<RaYCoNeN> richiefrich: thank you, I will try this way it to see that it happens...
<DjViper> im a total n00b
<Some_Person> synapti says i need to reinstall the package myself
<dabaR> Skyrail: what are the permissions on your ~? ls -ld ~
<Some_Person> since it cant find the installer file
<confusco> try this: gksudo nautilus
<dabaR> DjViper: gksudo nautilus
<Some_Person> which is on another partition
<nile> Some_Person, what package was it? where did you get it?
<confusco> in the terminal
<confusco> Accesories>Terminal
<dusan> anyone willing to help about sound problem? :)
<DjViper> dabaR: okay, thanks
<dabaR> dusan: check whether anything is muted in the sound under system>prefs>sound
<Some_Person> please
<dabaR> Some_Person: give more info
<Some_Person> is there some way i can manually delete it from the repos
<nile> plod, ar you listening to me?
<nile> plod, sorry, that wasn't for you
<plod> np
<plod> :)
<nile> Some_Person, did you see my last message? what was the name of the package and where did you get it from?
<unimatrix9> apt-get remove packagename
<Some_Person> ok, it was my stupid modem driver, but it is a good package, i just did something wrong (and i know what)
<Some_Person> i had version 7 already installed
<Akuma_> whats pcm?
<Some_Person> and i installed version 6 while 7 was running
<klm-> does anyone know of a HL1 / CS map editor for linux?
<DjViper> another dumb question: will konversation work with ubuntu?
<Skyrail> dabaR: drwx------ 38 aled aled 4096 2006-11-20 15:47 /home/aled is what I get
<nile> Some_Person, run "sudo apt-get --purge remove nameofthatbadpackage"
<z9999> rickyfingers: I was getting help earlier but the helper disappeared, and now we can't get any drivers to load at all.
<Some_Person> somehow, that led to a corrupt thing in the repos
<nile> DjViper, yup. KDE packages work under GNOME and vice versa
<Some_Person> thanks, i'll switch over to ubuntu and try it
<dabaR>  Skyrail that sounds fine, where do you get the error?
<rickyfingers> z9999: I'm sorry I was chatting with someone else
<unimatrix9> apt-get  -- \purge remove NameOfPackage
<z9999> rickyfingers: Go ahead, I'll wait if you think you might be able to help.
<rickyfingers> z9999: I just got a phone call, and I have to run.  I'll be back around 19:30/20:00 GMT
<unimatrix9> thats --purge
<confusco> what's -purge do?
<Some_Person> more likely --purge
<dabaR> confusco: removes config files and such
<unimatrix9> remove package and configuration file
<dooglus> confusco: -purge does this: "E: Command line option p [from -purge]  is not known."
<dooglus> confusco: you need to use a double '-' for long flag names
<confusco> yes
<z9999> Anyone else here have a good knowlege of wireless installation?
<calumm> is this the right channel to be asking about broken compiz dependencies?
<dooglus> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<NET||abuse> hmm, lftp on cygwin blows..
<NET||abuse> have alot of trouble getting macine to login correctly
<Skyrail> dabaR: when I login, I type in my username, then my password press enter and it comes up with that error
<calumm> thanks dooglus
<abhinay> hi there !
<dabaR> Skyrail: try changing the permissions to 711
<Kelmi> Good evening! :)
<confusco> hello
<Skyrail> dabaR: how'd I do that?
<dabaR> Skyrail: yuo are trying to log in as that aled user
<dabaR> ?
<abhinay> iam getting error message while booting, & booting stops : error is - fsck.vfat for device /dev/hda5 exited with signal 11.
<dooglus> Skyrail: don't bother.  there's no need to give execute permission to anyone but yourself
<dooglus> Skyrail: can you pastebin your .dmrc file?
<abhinay> Any ideas ?
<DjViper> nile: ok, thanks
<DjViper> how do I login (from windows) on a smb shared folder? its asking for login/pw.. and it doesnt work
<Skyrail> dooglus: its not very big I believe: [Desktop] 
<Skyrail> Session=default
<dabaR> dooglus: maybe the .dmrc file has wrong permissions:-/
<dooglus> dabaR: adding execute permissions won't help - it's not a binary
<dabaR> dooglus: well, we're not talking about the home directory permissions any more...
<unimatrix9> if all else fails try apt-get moo
<unimatrix9> :)
<dabaR> Skyrail: see what the permissions are on .dmrc, if you want, ls -l ~/.dmrc
<Skyrail> dabaR: done so already, -rw-rw---- 1 aled aled 26 2006-11-18 20:46 /home/aled/.dmrc
<dabaR> Skyrail: try chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<libervisco> Hi
<libervisco> Has anyone had problems with swap on edgy?
<libervisco> like, dropping swap?
<abhinay> I got this error message while booting .  fsck.vfat for device /dev/hda5 exited with signal 11 . Any suggestions ?
<libervisco> I just had to turn swap on
<Skyrail> dabaR: If I log out will it have to close all my programs?
<libervisco> after I ran out of memory
<unimatrix9> is it really vfat filesystem?
<libervisco> it's supposed to be on all the time
* EDinNY is thinking of switching from SUSE to ubuntu
<Some_Person> It didn't work!
<nile> libervisco, what do you mean by "dropping swap"?
<EDinNY> can ubuntu mount my current Reiserfs home?
<nile> Some_Person, what happened, in detail?
<Some_Person> It gave an error
<libervisco> nile, well, it wasn't turned on
<dabaR> Skyrail: I think so.
<Some_Person> "E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<libervisco> nile, I've seen that after my comp started crawling due to memory issues
<dooglus> EDinNY: sure
<libervisco> nile, but swap is put normally in fstab, and was selected normally on install
<nile> libervisco, you mean it's originally mounted but then disappears over time, randomly?
<unimatrix9> apt-get  --purge remove NameOfPackage did you do that?
<Some_Person> yes
<libervisco> nile, seems so
<dabaR> Some_Person: put the connexant .deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives, that might work.
<Some_Person> ok
<Skyrail> dabaR: ok then let me see if the error still occurs then
<dooglus> libervisco: running "swapon -s" will list your swap files and partitions
<EDinNY> dooglus, so Reiserfs is compiled into the default kernel?  After all the stories I have heard about the developer, I was getting worried
<dtorres> jhjj
<nile> dabaR, how would that help with *uninstalling*?
<dabaR> nile: meh
<libervisco> nile, here is it:
<libervisco> y
<libervisco> /dev/hda1                               partition       995988  57060   -1
<dooglus> EDinNY: I don't know if it's built in or loaded as a module
<libervisco> nile, I turned it on myself now, but I am wondering why wasn't it on all the time
<EDinNY> dooglus, don't care as long as I don't have to compile the module
<nile> libervisco, can you confirm that it was mounted when you booted originally?
<Skyrail> dabaR: thanks, it worked :)
<unimatrix9> was there not an command to fix issue' s with apt-get something like apt-get -f ?
<dabaR> Skyrail: cool. dooglus gave us a clue...
<cntb> hi anyone familiar with dyndns.com client updating?
<libervisco> nile, well it's in fstab, but I didn't check right after the boot though
<Skyrail> yeah thanks dooglus :)
<cntb> dooglus, ?
<dabaR> cntb: a little.
<cntb> dabaR, ty
<EDinNY> so, if I like KDE I should choose kubuntu?
<nile> libervisco, the line you pasted up there ^^^ is directly from your fstab? it seems to be missing a few fields
<cntb> did sudo apt-get install ddclient
<libervisco> nile, no, it is from swapon -s
<dabaR> EDinNY: no, if you want to use kde and ubuntu, you could choose kubuntu
<nile> EDinNY, sure. if you have enough hard drive space, you can test both. just install the "kubuntu-desktop" metapackage
<dabaR> cntb: I use ez-ipupdate
<cntb> /etc/ddclient.conf is ok. contains what I need . what else what next?
<cntb> ah
<DjViper> how do I login (from windows) on a smb shared folder? its asking for login/pw.. which l/p should I use?
<libervisco> nile, this is from fstab: UUID=200bbc44-ad21-4048-b0c7-6a09a9ed7820 none            swap    sw              0       0
<dooglus> cntb: what '?'?
<dabaR> DjViper: the one you set up to be able to log into the samba
<DjViper> dabaR: where do I choose that?
<dabaR> DjViper: there is a smbpasswd program...
<cntb> dooglus, pls read above cntb and dabaR
<EDinNY> Is edgy the latest "stable"?
<cntb> or ignore
<dabaR> EDinNY: yes
<dooglus> EDinNY: did you see http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/so-i-married-a-kernel-programmer ?
<cfedde> EDinNY: edgy is stable, dapper has "lts"
<dabaR> cntb: you can try the ez-ipupdate program, it works for dyndns here.
<cntb> ok
<rioghal> in System -> Administration -> Networking, there are two DNS servers in the DNS tab (192.168.0.1 is one of them) i can run that app and take the router (192.168.0.1) out of the list but i need to know how to do that via cli instead of using the Network Settings ui
<DjViper> dabaR: im not sure if smb is even running
<rioghal> i tried 'man networking' but there is no manual entry for it
<cntb> funny why dyndns.com promotes recommends ddclient, like in windows dyndns client is of a kana solutions
<EDinNY> dooglus, did not see that, but did read the trade news...I just don't feel like moving /home to day to another filesystem
<cntb> dabaR, ty , when in doubt and on a hurry I take first suggestions
<cntb> started ddclient but sure will try ez-ipupdate
<Justin_> Does the default "radeon" driver support transparency? on the radeon 7000 --- it seems as if transparency doesnt work..
<dooglus> EDinNY: I think the concerns are more about the future of the next generation of his filesystem, rather than the stable version.
<dreamer> amnit, I just installed automatix2 ... is it for ubuntu 6.10 :/  and I have 6.06 :/
<quiet> Justin_, true transparency?
<rodney_> erm how do i go about setting up sound in ubuntu ive got a ibm thinkpad old 560X
<quiet> Justin_, like.. xcomp?
<callas> secret
<dabaR> rioghal: there is a /etc/resolv.conf file, if you want to enter or see the dns server for the computer in a terminal.
<EDinNY> doogus, my concerns were that some distos were gonna desert the ship
<rioghal> dabaR, yes, but that file is re-written upon reboot
<quiet> rodney_, try 'alsamixer' in a terminal window, what do you get?
<Justin_> quiet well average KDE/WM transparency like those hot themes I see on Fluxbox :D
<quiet> false transparency... yes, it works fine.
<Justin_> Just so my xterms and such are see through..
<Justin_> Doesn't work for me :S
<rioghal> dabaR, i think what i need to do is learn how to remove a DNS server via command line
<quiet> did you tell it to use opacity?
<rodney_> quiet, failed to open : no such file
<dreamer> can anynoe say if I should try automatix instead of automatix2 because of running dapper ?
<quiet> rodney_, 'alsmixer' ???
<rioghal> dreamer, automatix is not supported in this channel, try #automatix
<Justin_> Well I brought the fluxbox transparency on menus down to like 90.. and even if the background is pure white.. the menu just gets blacker
<dreamer> rioghal: ok .. thnx
<dreamer> anly 2 people :/
<rodney_>  alsamixer
<cntb> ok dabaR installed ez-ipupdate is it GUI based or not?
<rioghal> dreamer, there is a section for automatix at ubuntuforums.org
<cntb> dabaR, how do you manage it?
<rioghal> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<rodney_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<dooglus> dabaR: what was the fix with that .dmrc file in the end?
<confusco> what's the best media player?
<quiet> mpd
<rodney_> mplayer
<quiet> er..
<cntb> dreamer why not stick with apt-get  install on konsole and apt-cache search ?
<quiet> mplayer
<dooglus> confusco: the most widely used media player is Windows Media Player.  so that's probably the best, right?
<coz_> confusco, mplayer is what I use however there ar several ohters aviable
<dreamer> cntb: I just wanted to try it :)
<refnumzx> just tried a ubuntu server install with 6.10 iso, lspci shows no output at all and it does not detect my rtl8139 NIC, suggestions?
<rodney_> error the volume control didnt find any devices ?
<dabaR> dooglus: we changed its perms to 644. it was 660
<dabaR> cntb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ez-ipupdate
<dreamer> cntb: I was searching on installing quicktime-plugins and came on that sitne again .. seemd handy ..
<cntb> dreamer you have spare time ? better use things that work
<dooglus> dabaR: strange.  mine is at 600 and works for me
<quiet> refnumzx, egh... check your MD5?
<cntb> ty dabaR
<Flosoft> hey
<refnumzx> i did
<Flosoft> how do I set the default keyboard language?
<dabaR> dooglus: make it 620 and try
<refnumzx> from the menu check cdsaid it was valade
<confusco> what about best audio player
<dreamer> cntb: haha
<cntb> dabaR, is it on cron or what
<dreamer> I will ;)
<dabaR> cntb: no. it is a daemon itself.
<quiet> confusco, mpd + ncmpc or sonata
<confusco> what about xmms
<quiet> no.
<dabaR> dooglus: I think it did not like having write permissions for anyone but owner. I guess the rest is not important.
<cntb> install put it already on rc.d ? dabaR ?
<coz_> Flosoft, you may want to go to system /prefernces/keyboard
<dabaR> cntb: yes.
<Flosoft> but I want to change it already for GDM?
<dooglus> dabaR: he had '660' when it wasn't working, didn't he?
<rioghal> confusco, i use xmms on a daily basis what do you need to know about it
<refnumzx> i used the menu option to check cd in the installer before proceeding
<dabaR> dooglus: yes.
<cntb> IOW where do you find the autostart dabaR ?
<confusco> nothing, just wondering what is good
<confusco> what's mpd?
<dooglus> dabaR: ok, I see.  that makes sense.  it defines which session to run, and you wouldn't want anyone else to be able to change that.
<rodney_> hmm i seme to have lost my sound devices ?
<Justin_> Oh that's why...
<quiet> music player daemon
<quiet> and lots of clients connect ot it.
<Justin_> "Composite" is not set in X on Xubuntu... :s
<quiet> ncmpc is curses based
<quiet> sonata is gtks
<rioghal> confusco, i like xmms and it plays mp3 files out-of-the-box some people dont like that ui due to being gtk1 but i feel it is a great player
<Justin_> Maybe because most people who use Xubuntu have lower systems..
<cntb> dabaR, maybe I updatedb and locate it on /etc ? the ez-ipupdate daemon I mean?
<rioghal> !mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 123 kB, installed size 392 kB
<dabaR> cntb: autostart? it will start when your computer starts, and listen to the interface you specify. when the IP changes on that interface, the ez-ipupdate daemon will notify dyndns of the new IP. To reconfigure it, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure ez-ipupdate, to restart the daemon use sudo invoke-rc.d ez-ipupdate restart.
<dabaR> dooglus: OK. Thanks for the help with that.
<dreamer> hmm, the link to w32codecs seems to be foulty .. : ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<dabaR> cntb: you do not need to think about the daemon itself.
<quiet> wow that's old.
<cntb> OK ty taking note of it
<confusco> will mplayer play RM?
<dooglus> dreamer: that's an old URL.  marillat's repo is now "deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main" - and it's for debian, not ubuntu
<Subhuman> confusco, xine will play rm
<dreamer> dooglus: where can I find a good package for ubuntu ?
<rioghal> Subhuman, it will wow i didnt know that
<Subhuman> rioghal, it plays my rmvb movies fine (totem-xine)
* FordPrefect whines "edgy Eft made Hibernate go bye bye"
<rioghal> dreamer, you might try the seveas repo
<klm-> how can I check which gtk I'm running?
<dreamer> thnx
<rioghal> !seveas | dreamer
<ubotu> dreamer: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dooglus> dreamer: you can use http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb - since it's only codecs, it probably doesn't matter that it's packaged for debian
<cntb> dabaR, how do I check it is alive now?
<Mog> Bonjour j'ai besoin d'aide
<cntb> mog
<cntb> !ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rioghal> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Mog> Merci
<dabaR> cntb: well, there are many ways to check. But first, did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure ez-ipupdate, and enter your information?
<cntb> install prompted me i can recheck it in  a sec
<rioghal> how do i remove a DNS server via command line so that /etc/resolv.conf is written correctly on reboot
<dabaR> cntb: if it prompted you already, that is cool.
<swilliamson> anyone have a good walkthrough on how to setup RAID5 during the install of dapper server.  Confusing me a bit
<Some_Person> I fixed it, but not with your solution
<Some_Person> i made a .deb package that installed one text file
<Some_Person> i named it conexant
<Some_Person> i installed it, and it fixed everything
<cntb> Stopping Dynamic DNS client: ez-ipupdate default.Starting Dynamic DNS client: ez-ipupdate default.
<seanieb64> Can someone help me out please/
<seanieb64> ?
<dabaR> cntb: to see whether the process is running, ps aux|grep ez. To test whether the whole thing is working now, change your IP address, maybe by shutting down, then bringing up your interface.
<Some_Person> dpkg treated it as reinstalling it
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rioghal> seanieb64, not until we know what your problem is
<justin_> How do you check if direct hardware rendering is on?
<RadiantFire> join #kubuntu
<cntb> dabaR,  great that 'd be all
<rioghal> justin_, glxinfo | grep render
<justin_> glxinfo | grep hw?
<RadiantFire> oh whoops
<justin_> ahh
<justin_> :)
<RadiantFire> missed a slash...
<seanieb64> I have a program that requires a  unstable version of perl
<Paradox34690> hey, anyone in here familiar with installing a new theme on Ubuntu 6.10?
<Some_Person> thats absurd
<seanieb64> 5.8.8-6.1, and it won't install from this deb
<justin_> What does "NO TCL" mean?
<Some_Person> on 6.06, yes
<Cosmonaut3030> Paradox34690: In GNOME?
<CMM1411> G'day all .. little IRC "Q" .. how to I register this nic/password?
<Paradox34690> Cosmonaut: Yes.
<rioghal> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Paradox34690> well... i gess yes...
<CMM1411> thanks rioghal
<ubd> hi
<rioghal> CMM1411, long story short.. its: /msg nickserv help register
<Paradox34690> I'm just using the standard install... found some themes that I liked on gnome-look.org, and I have NO CLUE how to install them..
<Cosmonaut3030> Paradox34690: download it, open I think it's system>theme, then open it, or drag it in from your file manager
<dabaR> justin_: it may mean you do not have some tcl package insatlled, where did you get the error?
<ubd> im tying to install ubuntu, pc freezes at some partucular point while install
<seanieb64> ubd, what point?
<Cosmonaut3030> ubd: What point?
<Cosmonaut3030> And what error?
<ubd> at %49
<Paradox34690> Cosmonaut: Every time i do that, i get a message stating that it's an unreadable error...
<ubd> no error freeze
<justin_> dabaR: Well I don't think it's an error.. it just tells me that after "glxinfo | grep render" -- says "NO-TCL" ..? Transform lighting perhaps?
<kmaynard> ubd, try the alternate installer CD
<Paradox34690> brb.... need coffee... spent 30+ hours camping out at Wal-mart this weekend to get a nintendo Wii...
<Cosmonaut3030> Paradox34690: I think you might have to untar the files
<justin_> I don't understand why transparency won't work *crys* -- does anyone else have a Radeon? --- can it do transparency?
<seanieb64> Anyone know how I can force gdebi to install this package?
<seanieb64> or apt get somehow?
<seanieb64> or synaptic
<seanieb64> ???
<rioghal> seanieb64, which package
<kmaynard> what package?
<justin_> I had an old 4mb video card a long time ago.. and even that could do transparency hah
<Cosmonaut3030> man dpkg
<seanieb64> A newer Perl package
<mwe> justin_: I think you need compiz for true transparency
<kmaynard> dpkg -i foo.deb
<seanieb64> I know how to work dpkg.
<Cosmonaut3030> kmaynard: he means force install
<seanieb64> it gives me an error of a conflict
<justin_> mwe: I don't want true transparency -- I just want my windows to be see through :(
<kmaynard> apt-get install -f
<rioghal> seanieb64, it may send you into dpes hell
<Cosmonaut3030> There's an option for it in that man page, i don't know it myself.
<seanieb64> thank you.
<rioghal> *deps
<tahorg> justin_: clean it!
<seanieb64> Then how can I upgrade it?
<kmaynard> seanieb64, i'm not responsible if something breaks :)
<mwe> justin_: I'm not sure how to do it in gnome. in kde it can be configured in the control panel
<rioghal> tahorg, lol
<justin_> tahorg: Clean what? ----*speaking of which* what version of XORG is on Dapper?
<Paradox34690> Cosmonaut: I've uncompressed them to their own folder (well.... this new one that I just downloaded is apparently a Beyrl theme (or whatever))... I'm still learning this stuff... I've been a DOS baby and a Window's baby for 20+ years :)
<kmaynard> seanieb64, if you're not using a package from the repos, you'll have to update by hand
<tahorg> justin_: nevermind.
<RadiantFire> justin_: 7.0
<mwe> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 584 kB
<RadiantFire> !info xserver-xorg dapper
<rodney_> no idea about hte sound then anyone ?
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<justin_> mwe, Yeah I know how to get it going ;) I have used linux for a while now.. it works on a PCI 4mb card, but wont work on a Radeon? strange!
<rodney_> grr i forget how to do it lol
<seanieb64> kmaynard: How is that done?
<justin_> Seeing the background... thats about as transparent as it's going to get I guess
<mwe> justin_: I think it should. are you using the open source driver or fglrx?
<helfrez> its funny cause everytime i enable guistuff, no matter the distro...a few days later i turn it back off lol
<Cosmonaut3030> seanieb64: removing it, and readding it.
* CaTTiusha is away: frozen bubble
<kmaynard> seanieb64, download the tarballs/debs, install them
<Paradox34690> bbl... smoking..
<justin_> mwe: The open source driver
<mkrufky> which gcc is being used in edgy?
<haxality_> hey all, I'm having an odd problem with mplayer
<mkrufky> (i left my machine off at home, so i cant ssh in to find out myself)
<seanieb64> When I try to install the deb it says conflict with installed package: perl
<justin_> fglrx does not work with Radeon 7000's
<mwe> right
<kmaynard> uninstall perl first
<Cosmonaut3030> mkrufky: gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)
<kmaynard> err, i guess
<klm-> how can I check which gtk I'm running?
<mkrufky> Cosmonaut3030: thanks, i appreciate it
<kmaynard> is this a full replacement of perl, or just an add-on?
<Cosmonaut3030> No problem. That's my version at least.
<mwe> justin_: I thought most drivers were capable of semi transparency. Not sure though
<seanieb64> kmaynard: it's the perl package, thats what I have.
<kmaynard> seanieb64, what error message?
<Yoric> Hi everyone
<seanieb64> It just says, Conflict with already installed package: perl.
<Yoric> My mail notification applet recently started trying to eat up 100% of my CPU.
<Yoric> Any idea why ?
<seanieb64> when I try to install the upgraded perl
<RadiantFire> Yoric: bug, kill it, restart it, and report a bug
<Yoric> RadiantFire: I just had an idea. It might be related to my renaming my mailbox.
<kmaynard> seanieb64, you could uninstall perl, ten dpkg -i foo
<Yoric> I'll check that.
<mwe> I think uninstalling the version of perl that comes by default is A Bad Idea (tm)
<justin_> mwe: Seems like this one is not even capable of basic transparency.. -- I cannot get anything except being able to see a background (not other windows) just the background.. which sort of eliminates the usefulness of transparency
<RadiantFire> Yoric: that would do it for a mail notifiation thingy
<seanieb64> Then it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop and everything with it!
<seanieb64> I tried uninstalling it.
<seanieb64> removed ubuntu-desktop on me.
<mwe> justin_: that's true tranparency. you need compiz for that I think
<kmaynard> what's wrong with the current perl?
<rioghal> seanieb64, uninstalling ubuntu-desktop shouldnt uninstall everything with it.. its just a meta package
<seanieb64> You may slap me now, But it won't run Frozen-Bubble.
<Cosmonaut3030> kmaynard: It's too late a version to play frozen-bubble2
<seanieb64> It'snot too late dude
<kmaynard> ...
<mwe> !transparency > justin_
<seanieb64> it's too OLD
<thread> I have a 32bit app on my 64bit edgy system that is telling me: error while loading shared libraries: libuuid.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rioghal> seanieb64, thats 'dood-ette' ;)
<Cosmonaut3030> seanieb64: My version of perl is v5.8.8 and I've got it working?
<thread> what do I need to do to get the app to run?
<mwe> justin_: I don't think it will perform well with the open source driver though
<Yoric> RadiantFire: Indeed, renaming again seems to do the trick.
<Yoric> Filling launchpad bug now...
<justin_> mwe, lol well I guess it's back to the PCI 4mb card for me -- at least it has transparency :D
<mwe> justin_: what brand is that?
<qmf> hi guys, i'm having trouble with fglrx.
<justin_> Matrox I think
<justin_> Well I learned my lessons, no more Radeons for Linux.. --
<qmf> last night it was all working fine. i booted up just now and anything that's pure white ghosts itself
<Cosmonaut3030> justin_: well duh. matrox cards are open source, aren't they?
<mwe> I'm almost positive you'll still need compiz
<justin_> Im going to stick with Nvidia for the Unices..
<Cosmonaut3030> justin_: or intel.
<qmf> i've got an ati m300 and i'm on a laptop. any ideas? should i put up a pic of what it looks like?
* rioghal bites her tongue
<justin_> Cosmonaut3030: Yeah, anything other then Radeons..
<mwe> justin_: yeah. nvidia drivers are better in linux
<Cosmonaut3030> ^True dat, justin_ !
<Cosmonaut3030> qmf: yeah, go on then
<seanieb64> My version: 5.8.8-6 Reqired by F-B2: 5.8.8-6.1
<seanieb64> Thats what's on Debian were  got my F-B deb, and the perl .deb
<kmaynard> seanieb64, dapper or edgy?
<justin_> In Xorg.conf.. what is "colortiling" ?
<seanieb64> Edgy...
<josh_> is there a way to kill a defunct process?
<josh_> without rebooting a system?
<mwe> my wifi (using madwifi) will sometimes disconnect for a few seconds and then come back up. I wonder what would be causing that.
<justin_> josh - killall name
<qmf> http://starqmf.com/fglrx.png
<kmaynard> seanieb64, so you think that little extra .1 is breaking it?
<josh_> kill -9 wont work... will killall name work?
<justin_> josh or if it's running in X you can console "xkill" and click on the offending program
<josh_> u sure?
<justin_> josh yup
<josh_> thanks
<alakdan> any lvm guru here?
<justin_> killall "program" or xkill -- and clock on the window
<justin_> click*
<refnumzx> so i am installing ubuntu server lspci shows no output and it does not detect my rtl8139 card, i have checked the cd using the menu item in the installer and it said that it is a valde cd. ideas?
<qmf> what do you think Cosmonaut3030 ?
<seanieb64> Well, When  try to run the F-B it says: Dependency is not satisfiable: perl
<seanieb64> and trhen perl says it conflicts with already installed package: perl
<rioghal> seanieb64, welcome to dependecy hell, lol
<Cosmonaut3030> lol
<seanieb64> :P
<Paradox34690> back (like anyone really cared)
<qmf> i had the problem once before ages ago. downgrading then re upgrading fixed it. but it doesn't fix it anymore
<Cosmonaut3030> Paradox34690: I misssed you :D
<Paradox34690> you lie!!! :)
<dabaR> Paradox34690: hehe
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<Paradox34690> okay, so anyways...  here's the low-down...
<Paradox34690> I'm a linux newb...
<unimatrix9> ubuntu on the mac thats nice..
<rioghal> ubuntu on anything is nice :)
<Paradox34690> i'm running my ubuntu through VMWare on a Windows box... (hey, just trying to get a feel for the whole thing, ya know?)
<seanieb64> I'm a Ubu-Mac user! :D
<seanieb64> This machine is a Ubu-Mac!
<unimatrix9> is it an macbook ( new version? )
* FordPrefect runs Ubuntu on a MacBookPro
<refnumzx> so i am installing ubuntu server lspci shows no output and it does not detect my rtl8139 card, i have checked the cd using the menu item in the installer and it said that it is a valade cd, ideas?
<Paradox34690> All i want to do is change the theme to something else...   I've downloaded a couple different ones from that gnome-look.org that someone else was so gracious to inform me of...
<rioghal> paradizelost, got a url to the themes you downloaded  ill try to help
<Paradox34690> i've untared them... and when I try to install them through the theme jobby thing, it tells me Invalid format...
<rioghal> Paradox34690, got a url to the themes you downloaded  ill try to help
<darko3d>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kmaynard> you dont have to untar them first
<darko3d> /dev/hda1   *           1        2330    18715693+  83  Linux
<darko3d> /dev/hda2            2331        2434      835380    5  Extended
<darko3d> /dev/hda5            2331        2434      835348+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<darko3d> Disk /dev/hdb: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
<darko3d> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders
<darko3d> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<darko3d>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<darko3d> /dev/hdb1               1        4998    40146403+   b  W95 FAT32
<Paradox34690> the theme in particular that I'm trying to do is this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42997
<kmaynard> just drop the tarball into the theme manager
<seanieb64> !pastebin
<rioghal> !paste > darko3d
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darko3d> how can i mount the 40gb drive
<seanieb64> mount hda
<seanieb64> with the drive number after that
<Paradox34690> i'll try that... but if you look at the one in the link that I sent you, that doesn't do anything either other than give an error message..
<rioghal> Paradox34690, you have beryl installed and running?
<Paradox34690> uh... no.
<Paradox34690> not that I know of... i'm still new to this.. :D
<alakdan> hi, just an lvm question. Whenever I use lvm, I name the volume group as vg0. Now my problem is I have a laptop hardisk with lvm setup with the same name vg0, how do I then access this lvm partition?
<rioghal> Paradox34690, the url you gave is for a beryl theme
<livingdaylight> why does Ubuntu use Grub and not Lilo?
<Paradox34690> so i've learned...
<kmaynard> why are animals made of meat?
<Paradox34690> where does one find this "beryl" thinger and can it be used with Ubuntu?
<rioghal> !beryl | Paradox34690
<livingdaylight> kmaynard, are you being funny at me?
<ubotu> Paradox34690: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, you might have a hard time with it in vmware
<kmaynard> livingdaylight, yuppers :)
<cld2> I have my boot disk mirrored with linux raid, is there anyway to make it so that md0 (root) can be unmounted cleanly? I know redhat ES server does this. any ideas? it always says "cant unmount / : in use" and then / needs to be fsck'ed on the next boot. ? thanks.
<Paradox34690> maybe... but this is a learning experiment for me :)
<seanieb64> how do I solve this dependency so I can kick some ass on F-B2's LAN play.
<livingdaylight> Can someone tell me why Ubuntu uses Grub and not Lilo which some say is alot better than Grub?
<darko3d> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32961/ <---how can i mount the 40gb drive
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, seriously, i dont think vmware will do the full 3d acceleration beryl needs
<livingdaylight> kmaynard, i will eat you for breakfast
<refnumzx> so i am installing ubuntu server lspci shows no output and it does not detect my rtl8139 card, i have checked the cd using the menu item in the installer and it said that it is a valade cd, ideas?
<kmaynard> livingdaylight, i'm stringy
<unimatrix9> vmware has some 3D support , but it needs to be activited, and its windows only...
<cld2> darko3d: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Paradox34690> I dunno... it might... i'm running of a beefy machine... the screensavers show up great :)
<chergui> hi evry body
<livingdaylight> kmaynard, don't worry, i know how to string my beans
<unimatrix9> so no go for linux and 3D under vmware
<rioghal> darko3d, you want that 40gb hd mounted at boot?
<Paradox34690> 2.8 ghz P4ht, 2gb ram...    ahhhhh what's it hurt to try :)
<darko3d> yeah
<kmaynard> livingdaylight, the point is not why... if you want lilo, it's there
<rioghal> darko3d, open a term, i will give you two commands to do that
<darko3d> cld2: i got mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Cosmonaut3030> Paradox34690: my system is like yours... with 512 ram, and a gefore 5200... so mines shit! :(
<cld2> darko3d: ok, so you want at boot?
<livingdaylight> kmaynard, i just don't understand why some people think one is better others swear the opposite
<darko3d> rioghal, what do you mean, by open a term
<ubuntu> hi. i`m looking for windows programm to copy files to ext2 partition
<cld2> /dev/hdb1    /mount/point      FSType    defaults   0 0
<MacSlow> anybody here who got 6.10 installed successfully on a sony vaio vgn-s580bh laptop (all intel hardware, gfx, sata, wifi etc.) for me it gparted hangs on formatting the partitions of the sata-harddisk (the only hd in the laptop)
<darko3d> yes, i wanted to mount at boot
<rioghal> dark, open a terminal and ill help you get it mounted at boot
<cld2> darko3d: ^
<kmaynard> livingdaylight, welcome to linux :)
<cld2> darko3d: yeah sorry put that in the /etc/fstab file and change /mount/point to where you want to mount it.
<kmaynard> livingdaylight, looky here: http://www.google.com/search?q=grub+vs+lilo&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<darko3d> i opened the terminal
<seanieb64> :O(
<livingdaylight> kmaynard, sometimes i think Linux sux
<josh_> that killall didn't work
<josh_> it does the same thing kill -9 does
<unimatrix9> MAcSlow, use third party partition software ( maybe gparted live cd )
<josh_> and kill -9 don't work either
<ubd> how w'll ' fsck and 'nstaal 6.10 from hdd
<josh_> i rebooted my machine anyway but just for the record, if "kill" wont kill the process... killall wont either
<rioghal> darko3d, is this ext3 fs?
<darko3d> what???????????????????????????????
<cld2> rioghal: it looks like fat32
<cld2> based on his pastebin it says fat32
<rioghal> darko3d, probably better to follow what cld2 is saying as i dont use any window file systems
<rioghal> cld2, yeah, i see that now
<cld2> rioghal: 6.06 and 6.10 will mount them must like ext3. the support is in the kernel already.
<cld2> and the fstools are there.
<rioghal> cld2, i was gonna give him: sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb1 && sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak && echo "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       2" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<darko3d> cld2: i opened fstab, but i can't save any changes
<ubd> cant i install ubuntu unlive
<cld2> darko3d: you need to use sudo to edit, like rioghal has above
<rioghal> darko3d, if youre opening fstab in gedit, you need to use: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<chrishoeppner> Hey
<chrishoeppner> anyone can help me prevent a program from running on session start?
<cld2> darko3d: the only thing you need to change from what rioghal told you is: change ext3 to vfat
<rioghal> chrishoeppner, System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup Programs tab?
<chrishoeppner> anyone?
<MacSlow> chrishoeppner, fire up gnome-session-properties
<Paradox34690> okay... back... (it's that J O B thing)
<ubd> help me pls
<chrishoeppner> rioghal: tried. does not prevent mlnet from starting.
<ubd> ' cant 'nstall ubuntu \ it freezes
<Paradox34690> so I'm going to go totally against all reason and logic and give the Beryl/Ubuntu/VMware a try....
<kmaynard> i think Paradox34690 is going to announce everything :)
<rioghal> lol
<Paradox34690> should I not?
<darko3d> cld2: ok i opened it, and added /dev/hdb1        /media/darko-data   udf,ntfs user,noauto  , at the bottom, is that right
<kmaynard> it's kinda funny...
<cld2> darko3d: so the line you would add to the /etc/fstab will look like this : /dev/hdb1 /mount/point vfat defaults 0 0
<Paradox34690> :) thanks :)
<pradeep> Paradox34690, ubuntu would be very slow on vmware .. beryl worse
<ubd> pc feezes whilst installing ubuntu\ any workaround ideas
<cld2> darko3d: take off the udf and ntfs and replace it with vfat - its a fat32 FS not a ntfs.
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, try this in a terminal:  glxinfo | grep direct   if it doesnt say yes, beryl wont work
<darko3d> ok, will that give me read and write permissions
<mabus> RRGH! Is there an alternate place to download packages other than packages.ubuntu.com? It's down, and I need to get perldoc for my home, offline box.
<Paradox34690> actually, my ubuntu runs fast as hell :)
<cld2> darko3d: and if you have that noauto it wont mount at boot time. which I thought was the whole point?
<chrishoeppner> is there a way of seeing ALL active processes? of course, with pid, in xterm, I just get the pid process.
<Paradox34690> ....   i hate you kmaynard :)
<Paradox34690> fail
<kmaynard> for what, saving you time?
<Paradox34690> well....
<kmaynard> you're welcome
<rioghal> chrishoeppner, top
<ubd> chrishoeppner: `top`
<Paradox34690> I appreciate you saving me the time...
<Paradox34690> I do, really..
<darko3d> ok, i saved that, now what?
<Paradox34690> it's the failure experience that you've so unwittingly taken away from me...
<ubd> pc feezes whilst installing ubuntu\ any workaround ideas
<rioghal> darko3d, if you did it right, it should mount on boot
<cld2> darko3d: one more thing, sorry set this option umask=000
<chrishoeppner> thanks
<chrishoeppner> this way I can get and kill the pid for mlnet.
<chrishoeppner> :)(
<cld2> darko3d: thats so you dont ad unix permissions to your windows files.
<darko3d> ok, the line now looks like this: /dev/hdb1        /media/darko-data   vfat defaults 0 0 umask=000
<kmaynard> Paradox34690,  dude. it wouldnt have worked in your current environment. you would have been on here asking all kinds of questions and getting frstrated for nothing. spend that time installing it to your hard drive, then get beryl running.
<cld2> darko3d: almost make it like defaults,umask=000
<ubd> pc freezes whilst installing ubuntu\ any workaround ideas
<kmaynard> ubd, live cd or alternate cd?
<ubd> damn .ucking live
<Paradox34690> I know kmaynard.... i'm just busting chops...
<darko3d> /dev/hdb1        /media/darko-data   vfat defaults 0 0 defaults,umask=000
<darko3d> ?
<cld2> darko3d: sorry, here I just got onto my box at home... here is my line /dev/hdc1 /media/windows vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<kmaynard> ubd, get the alternate disk, i've personally had fewer probs with it
<Paradox34690> you at least have to admit that i was smart enough to announce the environment i'm running in :)
<rioghal> ubd, try the alternate ISO its much better imho
<ubd> kmaynard: /part #ubuntu
<rioghal> Paradox34690, true
<kmaynard> huh?
<cld2> darko3d: no, sorry to be confusing, you need to have all your options , seperated so it would be defaults,umask=000 but nm the defaults, use the string i just pasted
<Paradox34690> i am so smart...     s   m    r    t    :D
<chergui> y a t il des personnes qui parle franc la
<darko3d> /dev/hdc1 /media/darko-data vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<cld2> darko3d: exactly. sorry about that. its early on monday
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, i was picking on you for announcing every smoke/coffee/pee/afk break you take
<rioghal> !fr > chergui
<ubd> pc freezes while installing ubuntu
<darko3d> can i test it, if it works, without having to restart, at the moment
<chergui> t es francais rioghal
<rioghal> !repeat > ubd
<cld2> yeah
<LjL> !fr | chergui
<ubotu> chergui: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cld2> do a mount -a
<kmaynard> ubd, i've told you what to try
<cld2> darko3d: mount -a
<chergui> ok thanks ubotu
<mbiven> I've inherited a system and can't tell which firewall its using, iptables -L shows nothing
<mbiven> any ideas where to look?
<kmaynard> you sure it's got a firewall?
<ubd> thank you for your brilliant idea kmaynard. you may reinstall your windows
<Paradox34690> Kmaynard, it's cool man... i'm just anal-retentive like that....  I do technical support for an software company, so it kinda goes with the territory
<mbiven> yeah, ssh is allwoed and its blocking 3306
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<rioghal> mbamford, you dont really need a firewall as all ports are closed out-of-the-box.. i havent used a firewall since warty and if youre behind a router then youre good
<kmaynard> ubd, what are you talking about?
<cld2> darko3d: if you umount it from where it was mounted and then run mount -a and check to see if /media/darko-data is there then its working.
<dabaR> mbiven: dpkg -l |grep fire
<darko3d> darko@Darko-XX:~$ sudo mount -a
<darko3d> [mntent] : line 8 in /etc/fstab is bad
<LjL> ubd, what's with your attitude?
<cld2> darko3d: pastebin your fstab.
<kmaynard> ubd, the live cd is known to lock up from time to time. the alternate cd runs clean 99% of the time
<Paradox34690> Okay, so given the fact that I'm already at a deficiency by using VMWare, could anyone suggest a theme style that I could use effectively?
* rioghal hugs her alternate cd
<Paradox34690> or am i pretty much screwed?
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, art.gnome.org
<dreamer> hmm, in FF, at least google video, but also youtube I think, the video/sound-sync gets screwed up pretty fast, within the first minute
<kmaynard> there's tons of non-beryl themes
<ubd> try alternate cd is not an answer but a joke
<mbiven> dabaR: thanks that didn't turn anything up, I take it you were expecting firestarter?
<LjL> ubd: why?
<thread> I have a 32bit app on my 64bit edgy system that is telling me: error while loading shared libraries: libuuid.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<darko3d> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32962/
<kmaynard> ubd, it is an honest to goodness suggestion.
<Paradox34690> okay, i'll give it a look around and I'll be sure to check out that site Kmaynard.
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, also gnome-look.org
<dreamer> hmm, in FF, at least google video, but also youtube I think, the video/sound-sync gets screwed up pretty fast, within the first minute
<rioghal> ubd, the folks in here are volunteers and they have told you that the alternate cd is a better option given your problems.. if youre not going to listen, then why do you ask questions?
<dreamer> the video is faster than the sound
<postangcslv> dreamer: use the flash 9 beta plugin
<Paradox34690> yeah, i'm on there right now.. was going to ask what the GTK1.x and GTK 2.x stuff was all about..
<dreamer> postangcslv: hmm
<postangcslv> works great for me
<rioghal> Paradox34690, for gnome to look good, you want gtk2 themes
<ochosi> hi, i'm really desperate. can't get intel hda (sigmatel) mic to work. mic worked in dapper, doesn't in edgy (i can't remember what i did to make it work). any suggestions?
<Paradox34690> thankies Rioghal
<kmaynard> ubd: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<darko3d> cld2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32962/ what do you think?
<ubd> i didnt asked how to dl alt. cd am i
<ochosi> i still have dapper installed, but i don't know which are the crucial config files for the alsa-mic to work
<LjL> ubd: what was your question, given i only joined while the discussion was already in progress?
<polpak> ubd: ok, what are you asking
<postangcslv> ubd: you asked for a solution there it is!
<qmf> i think my problem ( http://starqmf.com/fglrx.png ) is xgl related and not fglrx.
<Paradox34690> hey, here's a really dumb one...
<kmaynard> LjL, he said the ubuntu install was freezing up on him about halfway through. i suggested the alternate cd, and this is the result
<ubd> ubuntu freezes while install/ from live cd
<ubd> this is the problem
<kmaynard> here we go again...
<rioghal> lol
<LjL> ubd: did you verify the CD?
<ubd> yes
<ubd> i got bad sector on hdd
<LjL> ubd: then it might be that your HD is broken, no?
<kmaynard> ok, and you didnt say that before, why?
<ubd> not broken
<qmf> lol
<rioghal> ubd, well, thats info you didnt give us the first time
<Paradox34690> Thanks Kmaynard ;) Where is this "~/.themes" directory that this site: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548 is referring to?
<LjL> ubd: how do you know it's not broken?
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, /home/user/.theme
<ubd> cuz it is running wondows for ages and also atm
<cld2> wow, this is the biggest channel on freenode right now.
<manopulus> hello. i wan to install ubuntu server over existing Centos. i have only network access and can request people to choice optopns for bootup. how i can do network install? debootstrap? is it will work at centos?
<bobindy> hi
<Paradox34690> nice... thanks
<LjL> ubd: doesn't mean a thing. do you have SMART enabled in the BIOS?
<kmaynard> np
<ubd> yes ljl
<bobindy> wine
<rioghal> Paradox34690, "~" mean "/home/yourusername" so ~/.themes would be /home/user/.themes
<bobindy> I installed it but it won't work
<kmaynard> rioghal, good call :)
<bobindy> kubuntu
<Paradox34690> sorry guys... i'm totally new to this...
<rioghal> kmaynard, :)
<kmaynard> bobindy, winecfg
<dreamer> postangcslv: is there any way to install flash 9 without wine ?
<LjL> ubd: then boot from the Live CD, but don't start the installer - install the "smartmontools" package instead, and then run "sudo smartctl -A /dev/hda", assuming hda is your drive
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, that's what the channel is for :)
<postangcslv> dreamer: theres a native linux version
<postangcslv> search google
<bobindy> gonna need to configure in console
<iarwain> hi, does anybody know why i can't get network-manager connection to my wireless?
<ubd> whats smartctl
<kmaynard> bobindy, winecfg gives you a gui
<ochosi> ok, no suggestions with alsa mic problem? (i already looked into forums and search engines)
<LjL> !info smartmontools | ubd
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 620 kB
<kmaynard> ochosi, is the volume turned up/on?
<postangcslv> dreamer: someones built ubuntu packages - just can't remeber where
<bobindy> is that a file or a command
<kmaynard> command
<kmaynard> run it in a terminal
<bobindy> cool
<bobindy> thanks maynard
<ochosi> kmaynard, yep. just doesn't capture anything at all
<kmaynard> yah mon
<ubd> therer no problems reported by smart
<dreamer> postangcslv: I found a .deb
<bobindy> that is what I need to know
<dreamer> for the plugin at least
<dreamer> dinertime now :)
<LjL> ubd: SMART in the BIOS doesn't report all possible problems.
<bobindy> so can I help any of you all with any technical advice
<ubd> i check smart info from windows
<ubd> checked
<bobindy> ok well thanks again
<kmaynard> bobindy, just hang around...something will come up :)
<LjL> ubd: and you don't have any suspect (i.e. lower than 255, or than 100) values for things like Reallocated Sectors Count, or similar?
<bobindy> hehe
<bobindy> bye
<ubd> thanks for your help
<LjL> ubd: did you select quick or full format in the CD installer (assuming there's such an option, i don't quite remember)?
<Paradox34690> omg... i feel like a quadapalegic in a nudey bar...    Do i need something special to install a gtk2.x theme?  Should I just give up and revert back to windows and let good 'ol billy gates continue his mind control of me??? Is resistance truly futile?
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, just download the theme, and then you can install it in the theme preference window...no need to untar it yourself
<LjL> ubd: i'd try formatting manually using mkfs -c -v and seeing if it reports any problem
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, the theme manager does all the work for you
<ubd> ' have reformetted and fscked
<rioghal> Paradox34690, gtk2 themes are untarred and copied to ~.themes  that's all the themes installer does anyway
<LjL> ubd: with the -c option?
<lordtolstoi> i need help in romanian
<LjL> ubd: -c checks for bad blocks. vanilla mkfs doesn't check of anything
<bieb_work> Can you set an html page as the background for the desktop?
<Paradox34690> tryin' now...
<LjL> s/of/for/
<kmaynard> !language
<rioghal> Paradox34690, keep in mind that the themes installer doesnt handle multi-theme tarballs well, youll need to copy those manually
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kmaynard> wrong factoid
<LjL> !ro | lordtolstoi
<ubotu> lordtolstoi: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<arup> to perl experts:: cpan refusing to install any package!
<Paradox34690> Rioghal, so if it has multiple dirs compressed inside of the tarball (say... a gtk AND a gtk2.x dir) then I need to do something special?
<ubd> ljl : na
<unimatrix9> just drop the theme in the theme manager of gnome
<rioghal> Paradox34690, no, those are handled properly.. i am talking about theme1, theme2, theme3, etc inside a tarball
<lordtolstoi> how do i deactivate firewall ?
<Paradox34690> ooooooh... okay...
<LjL> lordtolstoi: no firewalling is active by default
<rioghal> Paradox34690, a good example is the T-ish tarball, it has several themes inside the tarball
<unimatrix9> you get the themes from here
<unimatrix9> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100&PHPSESSID=90c45b5dc201aee51ce0fb668e5c9d28
<Qy> Hello
<paradizelost> ubd, what kind of mobo/graphics card?
<paradizelost> on my desktop, the livecd hangs while booting
<Qy> which package contains the SVN commandline client?
<ubd> nvidia both
<paradizelost> ubd, try passing the kernel options at the boot menu  - noapic nolapic
<Qy> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Paradox34690> holy crap! it worked!!! hehehehehehe    I'm happy now... (not as happy as I was to get my Wii, but almost... ) :D    thanks everyone... this has plagued my brain since friday, but I wasn't able to pick up wireless in Wal-Mart... didn't even think to try that...
<paradizelost> give it about 5 min to start up
<kmaynard> hit it with a hammer
<ubd> paradizelost:  k ill try that
<seifip> hi all
<seifip> I'm trying to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10
<paradizelost> seifip, do a fresh install....;)
<seifip> why? :)
<rioghal> LjL, wouldnt a bad sector on a drive be an indication that the hd will die soon?
<slicslak> i just installed network-manager-gnome but i can't find it.  how do i run it?
<kmaynard> !upgrade | seifip
<ubotu> seifip: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<paradizelost> rioghal, no
<paradizelost> rioghal, it just means there's a bad sector. happens all the time, the system marks ti bad, and stops using it
<slicslak> nm, i just logged out/in
<tim167> when a program crashes, bug-reporter tool hangs my system even longer than necessary, how can I disable bug-repoter ?
<rioghal> how do i remove a DNS server from my ubuntu system via command line?
<LjL> rioghal: not always, but often enough. *one* bad sector alone, or a couple, is quite normal with modern drives. but when the bad sectors start to be visible to the OS (normally they just get reallocated by the drive's firmware), then you probably have a problem
<kmaynard> rioghal, sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<unimatrix9> no , and badsector can be identified and the disk might run for an other year or two
<paradizelost> rioghal, /etc/resolv.conf
<paradizelost> rioghal, but if you are on DHCP, it's a tougher issue
<rioghal> paradizelost, LjL : ok, thanks
<paradizelost> because you can remove it, in 5 minutes, it will get added back
<Darok> Hi.. where can I find Printer support for Epson Stylus Printing
<seifip> my problem is that it shows the "Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" error when updating
<rioghal> paradizelost, cant do that because /etc/resolv.conf gets re-written on every boot
<Darok> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<seifip> i dont have the /var/lib/apt/lists/lock at all :/
<tim167> also, this computer becomes downright slow nowadays, compared to when it had windows on it.
<tim167> How do I optimize ubuntu (turn off all unnecesary processes etc...)
<tim167> ?
<paradizelost> rioghal, every time that dhclient checks the dhcp server, it re-writes resolv.conf
<paradizelost> if you are static, it doesn't get re-done
<kmaynard> seifip, gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<unimatrix9> windows 95 you mean?
<unimatrix9> :P
<richee> ubuntu sucks :p
<tim167> nah XP
<rioghal> paradizelost, ok, so maybe i need to be telling the system not to include the router when looking for DNS servers?
<monokrom1> hey
<monokrom1> I am trying to compile this application
<kmaynard> tim167, try the i686 kernel, and man updeate-rc
<monokrom1> But it says I don't have glib-config when I compile
<kmaynard> update-rc even
<monokrom1> Anyone know where I can get this application?
<seifip> kmaynard still the same problem :/
<unimatrix9> mine runs as fast as xp on this machine, but you can alway' s install xp back, if you like that
<rioghal> !glib-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmaynard> seifip, bckup /home and clean install :)
<zever> !info sun-java5-plugin
<paradizelost> rioghal, it gets the dns servers from the DHCP server, you can tell dhclient to pre-pend your own list of dns servers, but they will be there in addition to the others it gets from DHCP
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<seifip> :D:D
<kmaynard> monokrom1, have you installed build-essential?
<DjViper> I installed mplayer with add/remove where do I find the config file?
<monokrome> kmaynard: Nope
<rioghal> paradizelost, :(  ok, is there a way to make the system stop adding the router (192.168.0.1) as a DNS server?
<unimatrix9> i think in home as hidden file ./
<kmaynard> monokrome, you need build-essential to compile stuff
<dead1ock> yo
<tim167> kmaynard: is that suitable for a PIV thinkpad notebook ?
<ziro01> sup
<monokrome> alright, thanks maynard.
<kmaynard> tim167, is it an intel cpu?
<paradizelost> rioghal, you have a linksys i assume?
<tim167> kmaynard: yes
<cld2> so, I though support for fat32 was default with a 6.06 install? is that not the case?
<LjL> cld2: yes, it is the case.
<paradizelost> rioghal, because the linksys is your DHCP server. it should act as a relay for DNS
<LjL> !mountwindows > cld2
<kmaynard> tim167, then yes, the 686 kernel will give you a little speed
<tim167> kmaynard: and how do I do that exactly ?
<LjL> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<rioghal> paradizelost, no, actiontec
<seifip> what is the best torrent client for ubuntu? I'm using BitLord on WinXP and am searching for some alternative for ubuntu...
<ziro01> good
<LjL> !best | seifip
<ubotu> seifip: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kmaynard> tim167, use synaptic, look for the most current 686 kernel
<kmaynard> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<paradizelost> rioghal, well, either way, that box is your DHCP server, as such, it gives itself out as the address. it should act as a relay for the DNS
<tim167> kmaynard: ok!
<seifip> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<unimatrix9> tim167 an other option is an lightweight desktop manager like fluxbox
<rioghal> paradizelost, the problem is that upon reboot, the system adds the router as a DNS server and when that happens webpages wont open in ff
<paradizelost> the only way to stop the behavior is to use a different machine for DNHCP
<PawciooS> Hello!
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vig> Hiya
<PawciooS> I've question: I can't find info about max acceptable temp for processor P4 3.06GHz with HT?
<PumpkinPie> Hello!
<paradizelost> PawciooS, i wouldn't go much above 75C
<tim167> unimatrix9: thanks will look at that too
<bhearsum> i'm running dapper with xfce on my laptop. when my battery reaches "critical" status my laptop shuts itself down. i've looked through syslog and messages and i'm unable to determine what is shutting the computer down. i want to stop this behaviour though. how can i find out what is shutting me down?
<kmaynard> !google | PawciooS
<ubotu> PawciooS: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<unimatrix9> between 60-70 dgr
<seifip> ubotu: OK... then, what are the options? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OK... then, what are the options? :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paradizelost> seifip, ubotu is a bot
<seifip> k :D
<seifip> rofl
<PawciooS> unimatrix9: thx, but I can't find on Intel webpage :/
<LjL> !torrent | seifip
<ubotu> seifip: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<LjL> seifip: or just type "apt-cache search torrent"
<PawciooS> I have 55 on idle, and I don't know that its secure
<paradizelost> PawciooS, google site:intel.com max pentium 4 temperature
<LjL> !packages > seifip
<PawciooS> paradizelost: I tried, it doesn't found
<paradizelost> PawciooS, 55 is safe
<paradizelost> up to 70 is safe
<PawciooS> paradizelost: on idle?
<unimatrix9> acpi -t
<unimatrix9>      Battery 1: charged, 100%
<unimatrix9>      Thermal 1: ok, 48.0 degrees C
<rioghal> paradizelost, thanks you gave me an idea i need to reboot to test it :)
<unimatrix9> this is my temp on the laptop
<unimatrix9> so acpi -t will give info on yours too
<paradizelost> mine is 56 degrees
<unimatrix9> does the fan kick in?
<PawciooS> unimatrix9: I ask because I changed proc P4 1.6GHz Willamette as P4 3.06GHz with HT - and I must reinstall kernel with SMP
<PawciooS> I didn't changed fan
<Flosoft> how can I change the GDM keyboard language?
<unimatrix9> backup all import work first
<unimatrix9> then do an clean new install, thats what i would do, but he, i am not you..
<vig> Install disk was used and worked on other PC, do I download new one for alternate PC or does it matter, this install is going bad. Both are i386, error message was Could not load GNOME, or error loading GNOME, suggestions?
<irene> jhgfkr
<prestosd> HELP!! Something is eating all of my processor power and I can't find out what it is!!!!
<unimatrix9> open console and type top
<unimatrix9> the first thing in the list is the heaviest mem eater
<prestosd> k
<tim167> kmaynard, I want to try the i686 kernel, and man update-rc, is that 'kernel-image...' in synaptic ?
<mwe> no the first thing is the heaviest CPU eater ;)
<unimatrix9> hmm, true, your advise then is?
<kmaynard> tim167, if you install in synaptic everything is added for you
<mwe> you need to press > to sort by mem
<LordMetroid> Hi, how do I extract rar compression?
<alecjw> LordMetroid: install unrar or unrar-free
<unimatrix9> with unrar
<prestosd> unimatrix9, thanks, I had too many tabs open in opera
<unimatrix9> apt-get install unrar
<LordMetroid> Thank you
<alecjw> LordMetroid: unrar can unrar all rar's, but is only a 40 day free trial. unrar-free can't open the latest vetsions of rar, but its free
<firas> hi ...
<celia> espaol
<alecjw> !es | celia
<ubotu> celia: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<unimatrix9> hmm is that true, did not know
<meskiukas> salut
<celia> alguien habla espaol?
<alecjw> !es | celia
<ubotu> celia: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<unimatrix9> alecjw, so ubuntu installs unrar in an nonfree version?
<unimatrix9> thats odd?
<kmaynard> tim167, you're not compiling your own kernel are you?
<alecjw> unimatrix9: yep
<alecjw> !fr | meskiukas
<ubotu> meskiukas: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<firas> some one can help me iam using pptp adsl and connected to intenrnet knew that using ifconfig but still cant browse sites or ping them !?
<Some_Person> hi
<GeMiNniS> hi
<unimatrix9> so the better package would be apt-get install unrar-free?
<cement_head> has anyone ever used the SoftwareSuspend2 dagobah patched kernels?
<vig> I try another ISO, thank you.
<meskiukas> thanks ^^
<Some_Person> i get this damn error when opening synapti
<Some_Person> E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Some_Person> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<chergui> firas use dhclient eth "must be root"
<chergui> if you are dhcp client
<alecjw> unimatrix9: it depends. if it's anyting like the windoze version, it will still let you use it after your 40 day trial but tell you off every time you do
<Darok> hola celia
<chergui> dhcp server sorry
<unimatrix9> Some_Person, you already asked, not solved yet?
<Some_Person> not solved
<firas> ok i will try it thx
<Some_Person> rebooted and problem is still here
<Some_Person> at least i'm on ubuntu now
<unimatrix9> apt-get  --purge remove NameOfPackage did you do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@190.48.158.154]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-53-208-175.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by LjL
<Some_Person> what should i do? i cant even get to my repos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-59-132-192.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Atomiku> Hmm
<mwe> Some_Person: can't get to your repos?
<Atomiku> Is there a decent remote desktop program that I can use that is really fast?
<TheOp> i need if some if somone is willing to
<Some_Person> yes
<mwe> Some_Person: what do you mean?
<Atomiku> Ive tried a few VNC programs
<unimatrix9> ok, got to go good luck
<unimatrix9> :)
<Darok> hola celia
<Some_Person> i get an error when starting synaptic
<unimatrix9> bye
<Some_Person> and the repos dont load
<Atomiku> but they lag
<LordMetroid> Why does it fail? Is it because there are Japanese characters as the name of the directory inside the compressed file? Or do i need a unrar unfree?
<`4aFkA`> how can i add vhost to my linux ?
<mwe> Some_Person: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<`4aFkA`> how can i add vhost to my linux ?
<mwe> Some_Person: back it up before changing anything though
<Some_Person> i mean the packages
<Some_Person> not the repos
<LjL> Some_Person: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773147 is this you?
<jmoncayo> anyone here could please tell me how can i unset all the env vars from a C program?
<`4aFkA`> how can i add vhost to my linux ?
<Some_Person> no thats not me
<Atomiku> is there a decent remote desktop program that works as fast as a KVM switch would/
<Atomiku> *?
<`4aFkA`> how can i add vhost to my linux ?
<kmaynard> Atomiku, www.nomachine.com
<teledyn_> anyone know a utility to unape a .ape ?
<Atomiku> kmaynard: Thanks dude, I'll check it out now
<jmoncayo> anyone please?
<Some_Person> i dont even use edgy, i use dapper
<mwe> Some_Person: it's complaining about a missing archive it seems. what package is it? conexant?
<Atomiku> AHh that
<`4aFkA`> how can i add vhost to my linux ?
<Some_Person> conexant
<Some_Person> i installed it but it failed
<`4aFkA`> how can i add vhost to my linux ?
<bipolar> Atomiku: checkout FreeNX, which is built on the GPL portions of the NoMachine system.
<Some_Person> and it screwed everything up bad
<mwe> Some_Person: sudo apt-get --purge remove conexant
<mwe> Some_Person: try that
<Some_Person> tried that
<bipolar> `4aFkA`: don't repeat yourself.
<Atomiku> Hmm
<Some_Person> didnt work
<Atomiku> FreenX?
<mwe> Some_Person: oh
<Atomiku> Okay cool I'll check that out first
<teledyn_> `4aFkA`: stop repeating please
<TheOp> i upgraded to 6.06 LTS through synaptic and when i rebooted it said it was waiting for the root file system. then it says /dev/hda1 does not exist and it is going to shell. I chck the hard drive and it is seen in my bios anyone have any ideas how i can fix it or where i can go to fix it
<Atomiku> Since I'm guessing its the free alternative XD
<mwe> Some_Person: sudo apt-get -f install?
<kmaynard> Atomiku, i tried freenx, with no luck...nomachine works well
<kmaynard> ymmv
<bipolar> Atomiku: not so much an alternitive... it's the same code.
<`4aFkA`> i won't repeat if some one answer me!
<teledyn_> `4aFkA`: what do you mean by vhost?
<Some_Person> but that forum post looks like the same problem i have
<teledyn_> `4aFkA`: wrong.  you repeat you will get kicked and probably ignored by many
<tim167> I installed 686 kernel with synaptic and restarted, should I manually update too ?( I don't remember the command for that...)
<bipolar> `4aFkA`: constantly repeating yourself will just get you /ignore'ed
<Some_Person> nope that didnt work
<kmaynard> tim167, uname -a
<Some_Person> i just get an error
<Some_Person> E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<kmaynard> tim167, tell me what it says
<tim167> 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<mwe> Some_Person: you probably need to edit the cache by hand to fix it then. APT sometimes does that if it's interupted
<Some_Person> how do i do that?
<LjL> Some_Person, you could try "sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq conexant", but only as a very very last resort
<kmaynard> oooh, 2 very's
<Some_Person> why as a last resort?
<`4aFkA`> how can i add vhost to the linux? ( i want to make vhost and add it in to a bot)
<kmaynard> because it might break stuff
<tim167> kmaynard: gues its ok then, :p
<kmaynard> tim167, if it says 686, you're good to go
<Some_Person> should i do it then?
<seifip> how do I install Java on ubuntu?
<tim167> kmaynard: thanks! now maybe I'll try a lighter window manager
<seifip> or... how can I install rpm.bin file... :/
<seifip> :)
<LjL> Some_Person, "--force" options in dpkg are already quite dangerous. whether you "should" do it or not depends on you. perhaps you might wait until you find someone with a better idea.
<Some_Person> should i run sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq conexant?
<LjL> !java > seifip
<tim167> kmaynard: and see if I can get this thing up to speed
<kmaynard> tim167, look at man updeate-rc   see if there's services you can disable...jsut dont overdo it
<mwe> LjL: will that clear it off the status file?
<Some_Person> i dont know
<LjL> seifip: and don't install RPMs
<bipolar> selinuxium: check the FAQ
<noodles12> sometimes, my volume doesn't work when playing a video if i've been using it to play amarok. Like does it steal all the volume resources even after i've closed amarok?
<Some_Person> i've been dealing with this for an hour
<LjL> mwe: if it succeeds in removing it...
<kmaynard> !xubuntu | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<seifip> !java | seifip
<ubotu> seifip: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Some_Person> whats the worst possible scenario?
<Some_Person> if i do it
<kmaynard> Some_Person, you mess up your system and need to reinstall
<Some_Person> well, nothing depends on conexant
<crimsun> ubotu: Xubuntu =~ s/FCE/fce/
<haxality> hey, I'm having a weird problem with Network Manager
<noodles12> sometimes, my volume doesn't work when playing a video if i've been using it to play amarok. Like does it steal all the volume resources even after i've closed amarok?
<haxality> it was working fine, but after I configured and ran kismet, it completely stopped working
<Some_Person> do you know an alternate solution?
<slavik> installing dapper, how long should it take to resize an existing (dapper) partition?
<ax> i just installed 6.10 server, i selected the wrong keyboard layout in the initial install, how do i change the keyboard layout? [I'm runing console only] 
<`4aFkA`> how can i add vhost to the linux? ( i want to make vhost and add it in to a bot)
<slavik> haxality: 'sudo iwconfig eth1 mode Managed'
<kmaynard> `4aFkA`, have you tried google, or the ubuntu forums?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'm putting you on ignore
<NickDangr> anyone here using Ubuntu and manipulating RAW image files?
<Some_Person> i jsut ran it
<`4aFkA`> no kmaynard
<NickDangr> sorry Admiral_Chicago wha'd I do?
<`4aFkA`> wh y?
<NickDangr> :)
<Some_Person> and it gave error
<kmaynard> `4aFkA`, you may want to
<Admiral_Chicago> NickDangr: not you :P
<NickDangr> lol
<Some_Person> didnt fix the problem
<mwe> I once couldn't get some package to go away. ended up removing it from the status file by hand and manually removing any files it left
<mwe> Some_Person: ^^
<NickDangr> it usually takes a good 5 minutes for people to start /igonre-ing me
<Atomiku> kmaynard: Hmm how do I install nomachine nx?
<Admiral_Chicago> how do a i remove a ignore?
<Atomiku> I've got "NX Enterprise Desktop Server Compressed TAR for Linux"
<slavik> problem need not be ignored, they must dissappear ;)
<rioghal> NickDangr, lol
<NickDangr> rofl
<Some_Person> so now what do i do?
<kmaynard> Atomiku, you need 3 packages (in this order): nxclient, nxnode, nxserver
<Atomiku> Hmm
<mwe> Some_Person: do that on your own risk thouh and back up the status file first in case you make things worse you can go back then
<Admiral_Chicago> err no
<Atomiku> do i need the client on linux?
<_kamil9_> quit
<Atomiku> or should it be on this windows computer?
<rioghal> Admiral_Chicago, xchat?
<kmaynard> Atomiku, download the debs into their own directory, dpkg -i nx*.deb , then apt-get install -f
<NickDangr> so, back to the original question - anyone?  .raw image files?  lol
<Atomiku> Uhhh...
<Admiral_Chicago> rioghal: took care of it in Konversation
<slavik> NickDangr: try gimp?
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks anyways
<Some_Person> ERROR: Module hsfserial is in use by hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97sis,hsfmc97ati,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic2
<Some_Person> ERROR: Module hsfengine is in use by hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97sis,hsfmc97ati,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic2,hsfserial
<Some_Person> ERROR: Module hsfbasic2 does not exist in /proc/modules
<Some_Person> ERROR: Module hsfosspec is in use by hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97sis,hsfmc97ati,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic2,hsfserial,hsfengine
<Some_Person> dpkg: error processing conexant (--remove):
<kmaynard> Atomiku, the server wont install without the client
<Some_Person>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Some_Person> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Some_Person>  conexant
<Atomiku> Note that im a total noob to linux
<rioghal> !paste > Some_Person
<slavik> !pastebin| Some_Person
<NickDangr> last time I tried, it wasn't supporting the format, slavik but I'll doit a gain.
<ubotu> Some_Person: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mwe> Some_Person: cd /var/lib/dpkg. then sudo cp status status.backup. the sudo nano status and find the entry for conexant
<Some_Person> oops sorry
<Atomiku> Right
<Atomiku> Downloading the debs now
<mwe> Some_Person: and remove it. about 20 lines or so
<kmaynard> Atomiku, and you will need the client only on remote machines
<slavik> installing dapper, how long should it take to resize an existing (dapper) partition?
<Some_Person> pl
<Some_Person> i mean ok
<chuchiperriman> join #anjuta
<mwe> Some_Person: then try running synaptic again. if it works good. if not restore the old status file
<kmaynard> slavik, wat filesystem?
* kmaynard dares someone to run bhudda's belly
<Some_Person> ok
<slavik> kmaynard: I am installing a second copy of dapper (to upgrade to edgy) and am resizing an existing dapper partition (to 100GB from 160GB which is the entire drive)
<slavik> ext3
<kmaynard> rub
<kmaynard> geez
<Some_Person> can i use gedit instead of nano?
<mwe> Some_Person: it should make APT think it was never installed. it will leave all files it installed though
<kmaynard> slavik, what filesystem?
<Some_Person> ok
<slavik> kmaynard: ext3
<kmaynard> slavik, it may take a while then
<Admiral_Chicago> Some_Person: yes
<Atomiku> okay
<mwe> Some_Person: but if the package is not broken maybe you can install it afterwards again
<Some_Person> good, it'll be easier that way
<slavik> kmaynard: a while ... how long about? 2 hours? a day?
<Atomiku> Ive got all the .debs .... Installing the node then server now
<Admiral_Chicago> err actually you should do gksu gedit [file] 
<Atomiku> mmm i love debs
<kmaynard> slavik, it's a big partition...give it an hour or so
<Some_Person> ok, i found the package
<slavik> ok, cool
<Atomiku> much easier than all that configure, make, make install crap
<mwe> Some_Person: use the search tool to find the entry. and make sure you remove all the lines concerning the package
<Atomiku> amirite XD
<kmaynard> slavik, that's a guess...
<slavik> I want to set up beryl on this system to show it off at work :D
<Some_Person> for the record, its status is deinstall reinstreq half-installed
<mwe> Some_Person: yeah
<Some_Person> i saved it
<Some_Person> now to run synaptic
<mwe> Some_Person: backed it up first right?
<Some_Person> yeah
<mwe> good!
<kmaynard> Some_Person, you probably could have reinstalled by now :)
<Some_Person> it works!
<Some_Person> thank you so much
<mwe> Some_Person: great
<slavik> man, Beryl is sweet ...
<bhudda> How do I install Beryl?
<haxality> anyone know why Network Manager would be broken by kismet?
* NickDangr eats a haybale and watches the conversation
<mwe> Some_Person: now install it and remove it again to remove it's files if you don't need it. unless the package is broken
<slavik> haxality: did you catch the command I gave you earlier?
<haxality> whoa, I think I'm going blind
<haxality> one second
<slavik> haxality: because kismet sets the mode of the card into monitor mode and then doesn't change it back to managed
<haxality> ahhhhh thanks a lot slavik
<slavik> haxality: 'sudo iwconfig eth1 mode Managed'
<haxality> that's exactgly the command I was looking for
<haxality> exactly, even
<slavik> good :P
<Paradox34690> omg... i totally screwed my stuff up (i think)....   Anyone know how to add the time and all that crap back up to the original top panel?
<slavik> kmaynard: thing is, the status is still at 0% even though it has been running for like 15min (at least) ...
<Atomiku> okay
<slavik> Paradox34690: right click and then add to panel
<Atomiku> I have the node and server installed on linux, and the client installed on this windows computer
<Atomiku> Is there anything I need to do to get it working?
<willsomebody> hello
<slavik> Atomiku: start the server and hope all is good
<mwe> Paradox34690: depending on the level of breakage, creating a new profile might be easiest
<slavik> Atomiku: open the proper ports ...
<Paradox34690> the level of breakage is that I removed the panel...
<mwe> heh
<Paradox34690> and I want to put it back...
<Some_Person> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<willsomebody> please respond if you see this
<kmaynard> slavik, what program are you using
<Some_Person> can someone email me the edgy default theme? i want to put it on my dapper
<mwe> Some_Person: you should reinstall conexant then remove it to get rid of the files it left, unless the package is broken
<Atomiku> Hmm how do I start the server, lol.
<kmaynard> Atomiku, it should start after its installed
<Atomiku> hmm okay one sec
<Some_Person> i dont want it any morew
<kmaynard> ps -aux | grep nx
<Some_Person> i'm not reinstalling
<slavik> kmaynard: the installer in dapper livecd :)
<mwe> Some_Person: reinstall it then remove it to get rid of the files is what I suggested
<Some_Person> i'll stick with the 14kbps capping
<Atomiku> doesnt seem to be in the process list
<Some_Person> if i do it will just do the same thing it did before
<mwe> Some_Person: oh. forget it then
<kmaynard> slavik, in order to resize ext3, it has to be converted to ext2
<Some_Person> yeah
<chuchiperriman> someone are developing anjuta???
<kmaynard> Atomiku, /etc/init.d/nxserver restart
<dm> anyone know how to kill a process that says "uninteruptable " ?
<mwe> Some_Person: maybe it didn't even get to the point where it actually put any files on the system before it broke
<Some_Person> i dont know
<slavik> kmaynard: how come? doesn't iy just have to mvoe the pieces to fit within 100GB and change the inodes accordingly?
<dm> anyone know how to kill a process that says "uninteruptable " ?
<kmaynard> slavik, such is the nature of ext3
<mwe> Some_Person: what is it even?
<Qy> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Qy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Atomiku> Hmm
<kmaynard> Atomiku, where is the server?
<kmaynard> Atomiku, are you on the same lan?
<Atomiku> Im getting a problem
<Atomiku> yeah, on the same lan
<izmaelis> is there any option in xorg.conf file that is responsible for mouse moving between to screens?
<Atomiku> but when I do /etc/init.d/nxserver rrestart
<Atomiku> I get a syntax error
<kmaynard> Atomiku, try connecting from a remote machine
<Atomiku> I have done
<kmaynard> hmm
<shodanjr_gr> hey guys
<ax> so no-one knows how to change the console keymap?
<Atomiku> btw
<Atomiku> all I did to install was double click the debs
<kmaynard> Atomiku, there's the problem
<Atomiku> Oh
<Atomiku> damn
<shodanjr_gr> i have a problem trying to install ubuntu on my system. At random times during the installation, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor, and after a while the system shows the login prompt again
<dm> anyone know how to kill a process that says "uninteruptable " ?
<Atomiku> Fair enough... Uhh lemme see if I can uninstall and try again
<kmaynard> Atomiku, pm'ing you...
<Matthew> Hmm, does anyone know how to run GRUB from ubuntu ?
<kmaynard> !grub | Matthew
<ubotu> Matthew: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grogoreo> is there a way to see what programs are trying to get a connection outwards? So I can see what programs need to be added to the firewall?
<shodanjr_gr> any clue as to my issue guys?
<webben> Is it possible to make fonts in OpenOffice.org /not/ look dreadful?
<Matthew> ta
<nolimitsoya> webben, enable anti aliasing in the preference manu
<kmaynard> at0miku, , you need to open a terminal.  cd /wherever/the/debs/are, then  dpkg -i nx*.deb    then apt-get install -f
<haxality> oi.
<ayaa> wich feeds agregator for my gnome desktop ? iconisable
<webben> nolimitsoya, already done that
<shodanjr_gr> Is there a way to get ubuntu installed via the command line?
<kmaynard> shodanjr_gr, what do you mean?
<haxality> command didn't fix my wireless problem :/
<nolimitsoya> !alternate | shodanjr_gr
<shodanjr_gr> welll
<ubotu> shodanjr_gr: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<shodanjr_gr> aha
<shodanjr_gr> well
<shodanjr_gr> i have a problem trying to install ubuntu on my system. At random times during the installation, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor, and after a while the system shows the login prompt again
<kmaynard> shodanjr_gr, get the alternate install cd
<shodanjr_gr> it is as if the system logs me off or somethinng....
<ayaa> wich feeds agregator for my gnome desktop ? iconisable
<Farhad> how can I change my monitor's Brand?
<Hoagie> Hey. I'm in the process of choosing a laptop to install ubuntu on (6.06, most likely) and I heard that laptops have a harder time getting ubuntu running on it due to hardware. I was wondering what exactly the risks is of not being able to get it working at all? If I can get it installed, I'm perfectly willing to fiddle to get it working.
<kmaynard> Farhad, did you get a new monitor?
<kmaynard> Hoagie, IBM's tend to do well, AFAIK
<Hoagie> kmaynard: Thanks, I'll take a look at some. Spending limit is a bit b0rked though. Just as well, as I hear its a bit dodgy to try and use it with bleeding edge stuff?
<klos__> Hoagie, yes IBM is pretty good supported
<eigenlambda> /var/log/messages, var/log/syslog, and /var/log/kern.log all contain half a gigabyte of Nov 19 14:06:49 localhost kernel: [17419865.212000]  drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c
<eigenlambda> : input irq status -75 received
<klos__> i run ubuntu edgy on my old school asus l3500d
<klos__> it also runs pretty well the only thing which doesnt work is the volume adjust
<eigenlambda> half a gigabyte.  so i delete those logs.  and then they regenerate until they fill / again
<eigenlambda> it is highly annoying
<eigenlambda> how can i disable that message?
<Farhad> kmaynard, No , I changed my monitor with a old monitor, and max resolution is 640x480, but my monitor supports 800x600,
<kmaynard> Farhad, dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> Farhad: you could buy a new monitor
<polpak> Hoagie: I've got dapper (and now edgy) running on the dell Inspiron 9300 I'm using right now
<Admiral_Chicago> Hoagie: let me get you a link
<Creeture> Hey all. I just moved my HDD with a working Ubuntu install over to a new, beefier box. I can't get $various_things to work. Even running lspci once it's up doesn't give me anything (unless I lspci -G -H 1 it). Any ideas on where to start?
<Admiral_Chicago> Hoagie: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<Farhad> Admiral_Chicago, i havn't got money for buy a new! ;)
<Hoagie> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks a lot! I'll take a peek
<BadKitty> I'm really dissapointed, all of a sudden, I reboot one day and now my cpu is just getting killed. Im running ubuntu edgy iwth beryl and never had any problems until yesterday. I can't figure out what is causing the cpu 100% usage. Any help?
<Admiral_Chicago> Farhad: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<avalonstable> hi folk, got a little prob with FreeNX, i can connect perfectly within my lan however if i try from outside i can't connect ;-(  (portforwarding is enabled, i can connect with Putty)
<haxality> BadKitty: I don't want to send you in the wrong direction, but I remember yesterday someone was having the same problem and it turned out that Beryl was eating CPU
<kmaynard> my bad
<kmaynard> Farhad, my bad...use Admiral_Chicago's command...i messed it up
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<BadKitty> Yah, only problem is that I had beryl running perfectly I think it is something else
<Farhad> kmaynard, yes, thanks ;)
<BadKitty> I have lots of issues with firefox plugins too
<BadKitty> Could it be one of those plugins?
<rioghal> !nickspam > Dann0
<Hoagie> Ah, that's -perfect-! Thanks a lot, everyone. :)
* Hoagie tips cap.
<kmaynard> BadKitty, i have troulbe with beryl after a reboot
<Samus_Aran> where does Ubuntu store downloaded .deb files ?
<BadKitty> kmaynard: I have rebooted several times and it still happens
<BadKitty> kmaynard, is there a way to ubdate beryl once installed?
<kmaynard> BadKitty, dunno
<Samus_Aran> think I found it at /var/cache/apt/archives/ .. it's taking ages to list the dir
<kmaynard> try the forums
<Samus_Aran> yikes, 2,530 packages, 2.4GiB used
<Farhad> kmaynard, Admiral_Chicago , Thanks
<BadKitty> when I run top. Acroread and Xorg are the top two users...is acroread the adobe acrobat reader?
<bieb_work> how hard is it to build a theme?
<Samus_Aran> bieb_work: a theme for what ?
<bieb_work> gnome
<Samus_Aran> bieb_work: it can be a fair bit difficult if you're starting from scratch, but if you're using a pre-existing one as your base, it's not too hard, just a bit of pixel-pushing
<ozoneco> i need a "complete apt line" for a server source?
<Samus_Aran> bieb_work: unless it's not a pixel-based theme (there are some vector theme engines), in which case I have no idea how hard it is
<bieb_work> Samus... so take one from gnome-look and make the changes I want to it?
<ubuntu_istanbul> hi guys
<Samus_Aran> bieb_work: most of them are licensed to allow anyone to make changes, but do read the license first, some don't want you doing that
<bieb_work> gotcha...
<nolimitsoya> ozoneco, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` <- would that do?
<frankcalise> what command should i run at "boot:" prompt to start installation?
<ayaa> I saw some gnome desktops screenshots that let the desktop behave as a 3D cube, wich package does offer that ?
<bhudda> Beryl
<nolimitsoya> frankcalise, just press enter
<Samus_Aran> bieb_work: and if you make a theme that is "different enough" to be unique, upload it to a themes web site such as gnome-look, so others can use it, too
<nolimitsoya> ayaa, beryl
<bhudda> ayaa, I believe it is Beryl,
<nolimitsoya> !beryl | ayaa
<ubotu> ayaa: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<bieb_work> not a problem samus
<ozoneco> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ozoneco> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ozoneco> thats what i got back
<eigenlambda> ok
<mwe> close synaptic
<ubuntu_istanbul> i have onixon 100U usb modem. and i can't connect to the internet. it looks like ubuntu find the modem driver.
<eigenlambda> who has the lock?
<Samus_Aran> ayaa: only one I've seen that had that was put out I think by Sun
<sharperguy> !avki
<sharperguy> !avi
<nolimitsoya> ozoneco, close any apt instances you have running, be it aptitude, apt or synaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avki - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_istanbul> cubuntu can't find modem driver.
<Samus_Aran> "Project Looking Glass" - http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2SE/Desktop/lookingglass/
<ozoneco> ok, that did something
<ubuntu_istanbul> can i make it myself.
<ubuntu_istanbul> do you have any idea
<ozoneco> says newest version
<davin> Hi, how can I access my trash bin via the terminal? (gnome)
<ozoneco> when i type apt-cache search dans , it does nothing
<Creeture> Is 2.6.17-10-generic the most appropriate kernel for an old Athlon?
<Samus_Aran> ayaa: that might be the one you're thinking of, it allows all sorts of nice 3D effects, check out their video
<LjL> Creeture: yes
<ayaa> ok
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know what the apt command is which clears the cached download files ?
<Creeture> LjL: Any idea why lspci gives me nothing when I run it?
<ubuntu_istanbul> ok. guys any answer
<LjL> Samus_Aran: apt-get clean
<nolimitsoya> ozoneco, thats becouse there are no package called dans. try thesame with, fex, linux-headers-`uname -r`
<LjL> Creeture: uh?
<Samus_Aran> LjL: ah, I was trying apt-cache clean and clear
<nolimitsoya> *S
<shodanjr_gr> hm...
<Samus_Aran> LjL: I wonder why its under apt-get and not apt-cache
<shodanjr_gr> now im trying to boot ubuntu on my laptop
<shodanjr_gr> and im  getting a black screen
<ubuntu_istanbul> are there anybody using   onixon 100U usb modem ??
<LjL> Samus_Aran: apt-cache only concerns itself with the package *list* (descriptions, dependencies, etc), not with the actual packages
<shodanjr_gr> no X server or anything...any clues?
<sharperguy> how come i cant play avi's when i have all the codecs installed?
<sharperguy> including w32codecs
<ozoneco> nolimit, sorry that isn't clear to me
<Samus_Aran> shodanjr_gr: do you have more than one video card ?  when I had two in the computer, all I got was a black screen
<nolimitsoya> shodanjr_gr, sid you get a terminal?
<Samus_Aran> shodanjr_gr: er, you said laptop, nevermind !
<shodanjr_gr> nolimitsoya nope, no terminal
<mikhail^> Is it just me or is the Ubuntu Wiki taking a while to respond to requests?
<spiffy> hi
<nolimitsoya> ozoneco, apt-cache search returns nothing, if there is no package matching the searchword
<shodanjr_gr> black screen....i used to have that when i tried to boot pre-dapper releases....dapper worked on it though...
<spiffy> im having a driver problem with a twist.
<Samus_Aran> sharperguy: what exact type of video codec does it use, and what video player are you using ?
<holzmodem> where can i download the Murrine Configurator, every url i try is offline
<ozoneco> agreed, how would i find dansguardian?
<nolimitsoya> shodanjr_gr, file a bugreport
<spiffy> In windows, my screen constantly flickers off and on. This doesnt occur in ubunutu. So how can i find the driver settings ubuntu is using?
<LjL> !info dansguardian | ozoneco
<ubotu> dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.3.8-1-1 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<Samus_Aran> LjL: okay, that makes some sense I guess.  it still seems a bit counterintuitive to use apt-"get" to remove cached files instead of apt-cache, heh
<nolimitsoya> ozoneco, do you have the right repo installed? dansguardian shows up file on my search.
<abo_> holzmodem, google gave me this, did you try it? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=45917
<nolimitsoya> *-installed +enabled
<holzmodem> abo_ it is down
<LjL> Samus_Aran: *shrug*  alias apt-clean="apt-get clean" :)
<ozoneco> nolimitsoya, i think thats what i need....there are no repos in 3rd party
<Creeture> LjL: When I boot the machine, I get no network, no video. It shows my 3c59x driver loaded, but the usage flag is 0. Nothing shows up in /proc/blah/pci/devices
<LjL> ozoneco: you need to enable universe
<LjL> !universe > ozoneco
<sharperguy> Samus_Aran, Type: avi, MIME type: video/x-msvideo player: totem, mplayer and VLC
<LjL> Creeture: uhm, i don't know about that, but i seriously doubt that the -generic kernel is the culprit.
<BadKitty> hey folks what is beagled?
<holzmodem> abo_, the official site too
<BadKitty> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<Samus_Aran> spiffy: xvidtune can show you your horizontal and vertical sync rates used by X, as well as your current resolution
<Creeture> LjL: I agree, just looking for ANYTHING at this point. I'm no n00b by far, so I'm a little baffled.
<ozoneco> LjL, wheres that go? sorry real newbie here
<Samus_Aran> spiffy: just don't change the settings, load it and quit it, it will display the numbers on the console
<abo_> holzmodem, this is not down (google as well) http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/murrine-configurator/murrine-configurator.tar.gz
<bieb_work> Samus, what is the default themes in Ubuntu Dapper built in? gtk2?
<spiffy> Samus_Aran: thanks
<LjL> ozoneco: you have a window with a private message from Ubotu open.
<Samus_Aran> sharperguy: on the console if you run "file blah.avi" what does it tell you ?
<Creeture> I found an entry in the Wiki that details "No PCI after Edgy install", same symptoms. By compiling a new kernel, the guy was able to get things to work. I want it to JustWork without any fuss.
<sharperguy>  Dyalog APL version 33 .130
<holzmodem> abo_, thx
<Samus_Aran> spiffy: welcome
<abo_> holzmodem, google is your friend :-) (other SE too)
<ozoneco> thanks all :)
<`axion> hi can someone help me? ever since i removed ubuntu-desktop meta-package, apt-get wants to remove a bunch of critical packages, including glibc!...i can't use apt-get without it automatically removing packages needed for linux to work
<sharperguy> !JFGI
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<`axion> this didnt happen with dapper, please help
<Samus_Aran> Creeture: and you've tried both the 386 generic and specific kernel ?
<Samus_Aran> Creeture: you could always try downgrading the kernel to the last one that you know worked for you
<pazemlsqdfmoj> is flash9 up & running yet?
<bieb_work> Samus, what is the default themes in Ubuntu Dapper built in? gtk2?
<davin> how do I access my trash bin from the terminal?
<rioghal> bieb_work, yes
<Samus_Aran> pazemlsqdfmoj: it is in beta last I checked, and was rather buggy (crashes, glytches)
<Creeture> Samus_Aran: This kernel works if I put my HDD back in the old box (I mentioned before that I put the drive in a new machine).
<bieb_work> thanks
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Samus_Aran: would i be right in assuming flex2 applications wouldn't work too well then? (as they use flash 9)
<umarmung> davin: try ~/.Trash or ~/.Trash-username if you use gnome
<Creeture> And I'm running the new machine using DamnSmall, all hardware is golden.
<changerOfSea> hey, so im having problems mounting a partition
<Creeture> What archive are the kernels in? I'll go download one, boot up and see if that helps.
<ozoneco> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<shodanjr_gr> hm..
<Samus_Aran> pazemlsqdfmoj: I am unfamiliar with flex2 apps, sorry.  but certainly give it a shot, you might have good luck with it
<changerOfSea> can anyone hlep?
<gbrent> When I turn off wobbly windows with xgl... they don't go away. Do I have to apply settings somehow or something?
<changerOfSea> help?
<`axion> does anyone know how to fix my apt-get?
<shodanjr_gr> is there a way to quickly install all the l.A.M.P. stuff at once?
<changerOfSea> it says bad superblock on the partition
<gbrent> shodanjr_gr: the apt manager... just like normal
<shodanjr_gr> via synaptic?
<rpedro> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Creeture> `axion: You may be able to massage the package selections list. try dpkg --get-selections > selections
<Samus_Aran> pazemlsqdfmoj: I don't think that Flash 9 is in Ubuntu yet, but it should be grabbable from their site
<gbrent> shodanjr_gr: yup, thats about the quickest
<Creeture> then edit the file selections, look for anything that has 2nd column not "install"
<shodanjr_gr> hm...
<gbrent> shodanjr_gr: Do Apahe first
<`axion> Creeture: thanks...I'll try
<Creeture> `axion: Then, run dpkg --set-selections < selections
<Qwell[] > note to self: Don't hit back button in edgy installer, when trying to manually partition.  It might try to make a 73gb and 2gb swap partition, instead of an ext3 / fs
<shodanjr_gr> so sudo apt-get apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server should do it, right?
<Creeture> but be careful, make sure you use valid values.
<paradizelost> shodanjr_gr, sudo apt-get install apache mysql php5
<shodanjr_gr> yup
<shodanjr_gr> you gota have that install as well :)
<gbrent> should, you have to configure some things though
<shodanjr_gr> yeha i got a tutorial for the configuration stuff
<Creeture> `axion: and make a backup of that "selections" file before you edit it. You can always roll back by reading in the old file.
<shodanjr_gr> thx for the help :)
<Kingsqueak> shodanjr_gr: if you use the server install CD it's one of the options during install or you can add the components manually on any other install
<Samus_Aran> Creeture: all you can do if you don't want to mess around tons is file a bug report and use an older kernel
<darko3d> ok, how can i play music, it seems that i'm getting an error every time i try to play an mp3 file
<`axion> Creeture: what do i do if there is deinstall in the 2nd column for a package?
<gbrent> When I turn off wobbly windows with xgl... they don't go away. Do I have to apply settings somehow or something?
<gbrent> whats going on?
<shodanjr_gr> Kingsqueak i know, but i cant get the server CD to boot on my laptop...i get a black screen....no terminal, no nothing
<polpak> darko3d: you need to install the proper codecs for mp3's
<Creeture> `axion: That's the one that's effing up your apt. It thinks that you want to uninstall. Change it to "install" (or whatever the correct value is, you'll see it in there a hundred times)
<doopy> why when i try to use apt-get install i get this unmet dependencies tuff
<doopy> stuf*
<`axion> Creeture: i see 4 packages that are deinstall
<heanol> how do i install the ati propierty drivers (fglrx) for xen?
<heanol> i got them installed in my normal kernel
<blizzkid> lo all. I have a serious problem. I dist-upgraded from dapper to edgy, and now x fails to start. I`ve found a solution on google, but it includes apt-getting, and none of my nics work anymore. I really don`t know how to continue...
<Qwell[] > blizzkid: well, you'll have to fix your nics
<Creeture> `axion: Change them to install. The run the "dpkg --set-selections < selections"
<eigenlambda> (!) nics dont work?
<Creeture> then run apt-get -f install
<Qwell[] > unless you've got an edgy CD, then you can change your sources to the CD
<DestinationDecay> hiho
<marvindelsart> ola tengo prolems
<blizzkid> Qwell[] , I did know I had to fix`em, but I don`t know how
<marvindelsart> tengo un problema
<eigenlambda> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<marvindelsart> soy nuevo en linux
<`axion> Creeture: it still says the following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: and lists every package
<blizzkid> at least, I don`t think I have the right modules for them
<sharperguy> Samus_Aran,  Dyalog APL version 33 .130
<Creeture> `axion: Do a "dpkg -l | grep -v "^ii""
<davin> umarmung: thanks, ~/.Trash worked :-)
<Creeture> `axion: I'll be back in about 10 minutes. Have to swap hardware back.
<Creeture> :(
<`axion> Creeture: ok it lists those 4 i changed
<`axion> ok
<gbrent> anyone help me out with an XGL setting?
<doopy> I GOT THE WIRELESS TO WORK FINALLY!
<gbrent> Wobbly Windows wont turn off
<doopy> HIGH FIVE TEAM!
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<blizzkid> anyone can help me out on the nics?
<ayaa> how to launch an application from console and send it to a given display
<Qwell[] > stupid question (and yeah, there is probably another channel...too lazy to erase all this and type /topic), but in feisty, where would one assume the ndiswrapper kernel modules would come from?
<Qwell[] > I couldn't seem to find any packages that would bring it in, in edgy
<doopy> :|
<doopy> !caps | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<`4aFkA`> i install my vmware program but when i insert the cd and press start this is dispalyed to me "Operating Sistem Not Found"..
<Qwell[] > any packages installed, that is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-3-217-180.hsd1.wv.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Qwell[] > I removed the ...stuff, hmm.  restricted-modules
<Bazin>  ?
<Bazin> sorry
<Bazin> nad chat
<Bazin> *bad
<Enquest> Why should I not use Automatix?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Enquest: its evul
<LjL> Enquest: because it's broken many a system, mainly
<gbrent> Anyone even running XGL in here?
<Qwell[] > gbrent: I went the aiglx route, personally
<pazemlsqdfmoj> gbrent: na, i tried the beryl thingeh, fooked up my pc
<sharperguy> can anyone help me get this avi playing
<LjL> sharperguy: won't VLC play it?
<sharperguy> no
<LjL> sharperguy: sure the AVI itself is not corrupted?
<sharperguy> nor mplayer, w32codecs installed
<gbrent> hmmm, wel how do I get rid of the Berl... just remove compiz and remake my xorg file?
<sharperguy> not sure, but it says no codes
<sharperguy> codec
<gbrent> Qwell[] : is that for ATI only or can you use aiglx with nvidia?
<sharperguy> i dunno if XviD helps
<`axion> sharperguy: can you post the first 10 seconds of the avi somewhere?
<Qwell[] > I use it with nvidia
<Qwell[] > You just need the latest driver, 96xx series driver
<Enquest> pazemlsqdfmoj, in what way is it evil?
<M3G4crux> hi
<sharperguy> `axion, how do u do that?
<Qwell[] > 9629 or some such, I believe is the version
<Enquest> LjL, they say on the site it does not break your system
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Enquest: it overrides a lot of things it shouldnt in order to get its job done
<gbrent> what guide did you use to install it?
<Qwell[] > gbrent: like all of them :P
<Enquest> pazemlsqdfmoj, aha thats a good answer
<gbrent> hehe
<Enquest> ok you convinced me
<Qwell[] > I actually just did it from memory when I set it up on my laptop
<LjL> Enquest: yes, they also say that everybody in the official ubuntu support channel (#ubuntu) is a liar, and that bug reports can only be made from google mail accounts. you figure.
<Qwell[] > enable composite, enable like 1 or 2 other things in your device/screen...  install beryl
<gbrent> Qwell[] : well I can install XGL with no guide now but have never done the aixgl... Ill try it now though
<Enquest> I was only looking for an easy install of certain things
<Qwell[] > gbrent: aiglx..it matters
<Enquest> LjL, pazemlsqdfmoj and easyubuntu is that good then?
<LjL> !easyubuntu | Enquest, if you really want ease, perhaps try this
<ubotu> Enquest, if you really want ease, perhaps try this: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Qwell[] > gonna be hard to google the former
<LjL> reading the documentation is always better IMHo anyway
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Enquest: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<`axion> sharperguy: just use split
<gbrent> Qwell[] : when you uncheck wobbly windows in the beryl settings manager... do they go away?
<LjL> Enquest, i'd say it's a bit less bad, probably.
<dcomsa> hi. is there a channel for fiesty?
<Qwell[] > gbrent: haven't tried
<`axion> sharperguy: use -b 1000000 for 1mb
<LjL> !feisty | dcomsa
<ubotu> dcomsa: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty
<sharperguy> erm
<M3G4crux> aiglx is it any faster than xgl?
<LjL> whops. dcomsa, #ubuntu+1
<gbrent> Qwell[] : so you kept the wobbly windows then?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> the tutorial @ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy explains all you need really and its just copy paste :P
<gbrent> Qwell[] : thats annoying to me
<Qwell[] > gbrent: I guess, heh
<dcomsa> 10x
<sharperguy> split -b 1048576 muffins.avi ?
<`axion> sharperguy: thatll work
<sharperguy> chers
<`axion> cancel it once the first file is created
<`axion> err 2nd file
<`axion> then post the first 1
<rickyfingers> does anyone here know if there are some .wmv files that's just can't be played in Linux, or, is it always possible with enough elbow grease?
<LjL> !avidemux | sharperguy
<`axion> rickyfingers: you cant play DRM encoded wmv's
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<LjL> sharperguy, that can split
<LjL> sharperguy, plus, perhaps it'll be able to tell you whether the AVI is corrupted
<LjL> rickyfingers: i guess DRM protected WMV files can't be played... perhaps others as well
<rickyfingers> `axion: is there any easy way to test if the wmv is DRM encoded? (I'm not scared of using a hex editor)
<lullabud> anybody have experience serving vpn off ubuntu?
<blizzkid> Anyone can help me fix my nics? I`ve been googling for days, and I need this box fixed urgently
<rickyfingers> blizzkid: what you got? Maybe I can help.
<`axion> rickyfingers: if it plays and it is garbled it's most likely DRM protected. I don't know of a way to test
<ayaa> why there's no /etc/cups/client.conf file in Ubuntu Dapper and Edgy ? cups cant be installed as a client ?
<`axion> rickyfingers: if it just doesnt play, then it may be corrupt file instead
<blizzkid> rickyfingers, a 3c940, an rtl-8139 and a prism GT (wireless)
<rickyfingers> ok blizzkid let's switch to PM
<blizzkid> k ricky
<sharperguy> iewell the split command made TONS of files
<`axion> sharperguy: yes i said to cancel after the 2nd file was created...only need the first 1
<nos> ha4i
<rioghal> rickyfingers, blizzkid isn't id'd to nickserv so he may not be able to reply in pm
<rickyfingers> blizzkid: you know to register/identify?
<blizzkid> I once knew, but that was like ten years ago lol
<rioghal> blizzkid, /msg nickserv help register
<sharperguy> `axion, i think my conneciton is really bad because it already finished running b4 i got ur message
<KillerNet> any one able to help me out linux nube, but am having problems finding "gcc-4.4-base_3.4.4-6ubuntu8_amd64.deb"  im trying to get the wifi working on a Acer Aspire 5024 and using the guide here > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Acer5021WLMi_Amd64     Any help would be great ;)
<`axion> sharperguy: oh..well just post the first 1 somewhere
<sharperguy> ok
<sonium> Nov 20 20:22:30 raumstation kernel: [17179779.532000]  usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice <- where is this configuration stored?
<Enquest> thx
<Arepie> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<blizzkid> I was registered, now identified too rickyfingers
<rickyfingers> blizzkid: ok lets switch to PM
<blizzkid> go ahead rickyfingers
<Maurox> hello  i have a seagate scsi hd what modules do i need to work properly ????
<rioghal> rickyfingers, you can always /join #rickyfingers  and have other join too :)
<Jack-Laptop> hey how do i turn of tap to click on a touch pad?
<rickyfingers> blizzkid, just type /join #rickyfingers
<dos_ssa> hello, i need some support for ubuntu, any help? please
<`axion> Jack-Laptop: for me if i use the 'mouse' driver instead of 'synaptics' it does just that
<rioghal> dos_ssa, we cant help until we know what kind of problem it is
<Jack-Laptop> ok ill try
<dos_ssa> thanks
<sharperguy> `axion, http://download.yousendit.com/97390A485E0BAD57
<`axion> sharperguy: checking
<dos_ssa> my windows do not minimize to the panel, minimize to the right side of my screen
<bthibault> i'm trying to install the nvidia binary driver, i've followed all instructions but when i run `sudo nvidia-glx-config enable` i get this error:
<bthibault> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<bthibault> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to install plugger 5.1.3, but the configuration routine is complaining it can't find X11 libraries....can someone tell me which ones I need to install to make it work?
<dos_ssa> what happened?
<dcomsa> bthibault: check xorg,cong for the proper driver
<bthibault> dcomsa: ok, so just add it to the xorg.conf and i'll be fine
<LordTureis> dos_ssa: what have you installed recently?  is this a fresh install of Ubuntu? What version of Ubuntu?
<dcomsa> bthibault: i don't remeber exactly but replace nv with nvidia (or viceversa)
<rioghal> dos_ssa, huh? can you give us a screenshot?
<Jack-Laptop> `axion how do i do that?
<perolo> hola
<`axion> sharperguy: the file isnt a movie file
<dos_ssa> LordTureis, my version is 5.04 with all downloads from automatic update, i had installed yesterday and everithing was all right
<`axion> sharperguy: how big is the original file?
<sharperguy> 698.7MiB
<Arepie> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ayaa> why there's no /etc/cups/client.conf file in Ubuntu Dapper and Edgy ? cups cant be installed as a client ?
<BadKitty> anyone know the line to uninstall acdobat reader?
<`axion> sharperguy: sharperguy try running tcprobe -i file.avi on the original
<Jack-Laptop> beryl is better than compiz
<joelryan2k> Can someone point me in the right direction for fixing this error: No interrupt was generated using MSI, switching to INTx mode. Please report this failure to the PCI maintainer and include system chipset information.
<bruenig> BadKitty, the plugin or the external reader?
<dos_ssa> I have GNOME PANEL 2.10.1
<fxn1> Hey everyone, I have a problem. Well 2 actually and wondered if anyone can help. Aksa is setting my default sound device to my USB mic - how can I change this?
<BadKitty> bruenig... i think its the plugin
<sharperguy> [tcprobe]  unknown file type
<bruenig> BadKitty, sudo apt-get remove acroread-plugins acroread
<bruenig> that will do both
<Jack-Laptop> gah i hate tap to click and it wont go away
<bruenig> BadKitty, sorry, sudo apt-get remove mozilla-acroread
<BadKitty> brueng how about the other one too, because it won't work
<BadKitty> (I mean acrobat reader won't open any files
<fxn1> Aksa is setting my default sound device to my USB mic, I tried changing in sound options but doesnt seem to save it.
<bruenig> BadKitty, what are you asking?
<nolimitsoya> BadKitty, 'sudo apt-get install evince' will install a good document reader :)
<dos_ssa> rioghal, i minimize and my aplications hide, only recover with a alt+tab
<Arepie> how can i install compiz ?
<nolimitsoya> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Compy> Hey, I have a hotswapped rackmount and the two OS drives arent hotswapped. The mobo is a NCLV-D2 by asus and the mobo's RAID utility allows us to use the 4 drives we just put in the hotswaps to create an array, however linux doesnt pick them up. If we remove the arrays, linux still doesnt pick up the hotswaps. These are SATA and never show up in ls /dev/sd* any ideas?
<sharperguy> [tcprobe]  filetype/codec not yet supported by 'transcode'
<fxn1> Aksa is setting my default sound device to my USB mic, I tried changing in sound options but doesnt seem to save it.
<`axion> sharperguy: yeah looks to be corrupted
<agent> anyone know what can disable a pc from answering a broadcast ping?
<BadKitty> bruenig: I want to delete any acrobat reader that I have whether in plugin or not.. they aren't working and they are taking up lots of cpu for some reason
<rioghal> dos_ssa, right-click the panel, choose add to panel, find the window list applet in the add to panel window and drag it to the panel
<nolimitsoya> agent, some sort of firewall utility perhaps...
<soulreaper> hello. i have just installed ubuntu on VMWare. but it only offers me resolutions of 1024. can i somehow increase this resolution?
<sharperguy> hmm
<agent> nolimitsoya: no firewall :)
<bruenig> BadKitty, copy and paste, sudo apt-get remove acroread mozilla-acroread
<nolimitsoya> BadKitty, sudo apt-get remove *acroread*
<rioghal> dos_ssa, somehow you have lost the window list applet from your panel
<nolimitsoya> agent, i mean, youd want one...
<fxn1> soulreaper: u installed vmtools?
<joelryan2k> Does this indicate there's a problem in the kernle? No interrupt was generated using MSI, switching to INTx mode. Please report this failure to the PCI maintainer and include system chipset information.
<soulreaper> fxn1: not as far as i know
<SoftIce> hi, how can I add startup modules ?
<bruenig> does apt respect *
<fxn1> Aksa is setting my default sound device to my USB mic, I tried changing in sound options but doesnt seem to save it.
<soulreaper> fxn1: anything particular?
<BadKitty> ok thanks... brb
<agent> nolimitsoya: why would i want a firewall?
<joelryan2k> I lose network every 5 minutes or so
<fxn1> soulreaper: if you install that - during installation you will be asked what resolution u want
<dos_ssa> rioghal, you saved my life! :) im a stupid
<soulreaper> fxn1: okay i will read up on that. thanks
<`axion> sharperguy: did you get it from a p2p service? looks to be fake...or the codec was mislabeled and not in an avi container
<fxn1> soulreaper: np
<rioghal> dos_ssa, nah, youre not stupid, it happens :)
<Compy> any ideas?
<SoftIce> where can I add 3rd party modules I want to start a boot time
<fxn1> Anyone in here help me with my sound?
<SoftIce> I have the module sitting in /etc/modprobe.d
<SoftIce> what else?
<dos_ssa> rioghal, im trying ubuntu for 2 days only, its a miracle that i instaled my ubuntu alone rs
<dos_ssa> rs=lol, sorry, im from brazil
<Jack-Laptop> um
<Jack-Laptop> bye
* motoplux is away: I'm away
<seifip> hi
<rioghal> !nickspam > motoplux
<seifip> i have just upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10
<rioghal> dos_ssa, well if thats the only problem you have, then youre doing great :)
<seifip> and when I reboot I dont get anything
<seifip> I thinked that it is the xserver error
<Matthew> ta guys 4 ya help... recoverd my ununtu  :D
<dope> can i get more themes for ubuntu?
<dos_ssa> rioghal, thank you, do you know that desktop 3d from youtube and google videos? looks great
<dope> i don't really like the orange
<seifip> but when I execute the "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg" command
<Compy> ok so noone has a clue about raids?
<seifip> it says that the package isnt avaible :/
<cmvo> Hi! Is there a way to control the sequence modules are loaded during boot?
<dope> can i get more themes for ubuntu?
<seifip> anyone?
<rioghal> dos_ssa, i dont use any 3d stuff as i see it as a waste of time and resources ;)
<seifip> :)
<sharperguy> I got it from IRC, others have got things off there before and it played fine
<seifip> ?
<seifip> pleeease
<dope> where do i get ubuntu themes
<seifip> :(
<`axion> sharperguy: i suggest you ask others to generate an md5 checksum and compare it
<recon> Is there any way to suspend a program, but still leave it running?
<dos_ssa> rioghal, haha realy waste of recourses,  but is cool see your desktop in 3 dimensions, only for few days
<LordTureis> dope: http://art.gnome.org or http://www.gnome-looks.org
<e_machinist> dope: you can get GNOME themese... if that is what you mean.
<dos_ssa> rioghal, resources
<e_machinist> KDE themes as well, if you have the KDE set up.
<dope> i think i want gnome ones
<dos_ssa> dope, system, preferences
<LordTureis> dope: sry, http://www.gnome-look.org (no 's')
<dope> it'll change how my menu bars look right?
<seifip> dope: www.kde-look.org/
<seifip> dope: for kubuntu
<dope> i'm on ubuntu
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> gnome
<rioghal> dope, also have a look at  art.gnome.org
<seifip> i have just upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and when I reboot I dont get anything
<seifip> I thought that it is the xserver error but when I execute the "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg" command it says that the package isnt avaible :/
<seifip> How can i correct it?
<seifip> pls
<`axion> seifip: is your sources.list correct?
<seifip> axion: dont know :/ I'm quite new to Linux... How can i check it from the command line and what should I check?
<seifip> thnx
<sharperguy> i can get an md5, but how do i make one?
<`axion> seifip: type nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dope> ok cool thx
<fxn1> Anyone help me with my sound problem? I have  a USB mic i want to set up as default for input - how do i do it
<recon> sharperguy: what do you mean by 'make' an md5?
<geck> hello, looking for some help, trying to compile, I get checking for HAL... configure: error: Package requirements (hal >= 0.5.0) were not met:
<geck> No package 'hal' found
<geck> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<geck> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<geck>   but according to synaptic, hal and it's packages are there, any suggestions?
<seifip> axion: and what should i check/change there?
<recon> !paste > geck
<rioghal> seifip, i believe the xserver is  xserver-xorg-core
<sharperguy> how do i create and md5 sum to chekc against one i know is correct
<`axion> join #seifip
<seifip> rioghal: i tried to reinstall only the core - same error :/
<geck> sorry recon, don't know what you mean
<`axion> sharperguy: use md5sum file.avi
<geck> nevermind
<sharperguy> cheers
<sonium> where does ubuntu store the usb udev rules?
<sonium> or in general the rule for my usb soundcard?
<recon> Is there any way to have a program run in the background?
<Jaak_> why can't i format my external hd? I am using gparted, but the partition has a lock symbol and i can't do a thing!? I need my external hd to become fat for reasons you all know, but how!? Help?
<rioghal> seifip, try apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core  to see if its already installed
<fxn1>  have  a USB mic i want to set up as default for input - how do i do it
<recon> Jaak_: are you root?
<bthibault> okay i tried switching xorg.conf driver from nv to nvidia, and it crashed
<bthibault> its not loading the mod properly
<seifip> rioghal: I tried to reconfigure it and it says it isnt installed
<rioghal> seifip, oh ok
<Jaak_> recon, yes
<higi> im having my first SVN error
<rioghal> seifip, what is the command you used to try reconfiguring it
<St_MPA3b> !rpm
<Jinkguns> God save me, my Professor/boss wants me to pull data off of old SyQuest disks, I have the SCSI external drives they used and the tech department let me borrow a PCI SCSI card.
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Jinkguns> I think they are formatted in a OSX filesystem.
<recon> Jaak_: hmm. umm... have you tried something different like cfdisk?
<seifip> rioghal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jinkguns> Where would I begin. :/
<geck> hello, looking for some help, trying to compile, I get checking for HAL... configure: error: Package requirements (hal >= 0.5.0) were not met: - basically can't find hal, but according to synaptic it and all supporting packages are there
<Jaak_> ok i will
<Jaak_> thanks
<rioghal> seifip, ok, that right
<higi> The verification sum does not match for beryl-plugins/src/.svn/text-base/rotate.c.svn-base; waiting for '26f2c7e864477819057d59a22cf2d433', present: 'da674eb39e21f790524e18151410b75d'
<Gabby_Hayes> Would like to run a "true" 64-bit system with edgy, but Sun Java is still 32-bit.  (Blackdown Java is 64-bit)  :-(
<higi> can anyone fix it?
<tymiller> 966 gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad 863
<tymiller> 691 gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad 988
<recon> geck: Maybe you should check the version number. You might have to downgrade.
<fxn1>  have  a USB mic i want to set up as default for input - how do i do it
<recon> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<geck> recon, would that affect the rest of the system, I know a lot of main things depend on hal
<rioghal> i love those auto k-lines
<recon> rioghal: so do I. I hit the ops flag a little late.
<Compy> Hey, I have a hotswapped rackmount and the two OS drives arent hotswapped. The mobo is a NCLV-D2 by asus and the mobo's RAID utility allows us to use the 4 drives we just put in the hotswaps to create an array, however linux doesnt pick them up. If we remove the arrays, linux still doesnt pick up the hotswaps. These are SATA and never show up in ls /dev/sd* any ideas?
<paradizelost> DBO, u around?
<dope> what do i need to d/l in order to see video media on firefox?
<Gabby_Hayes> recon,  isn't there a channel for edgy?
<recon> geck: are you trying to upgrade to edgy or...?
<recon> Gabby_Hayes: is there?
<rioghal> Gabby_Hayes, this *is* the channel for Edgy
<lullabud> Compy:  that doesn't make perfect sense...
<fxn1> I have  a USB mic i want to set up as default for input - how do i do it?
<lullabud> Compy:  you have 4 disks attached to a raid controller....
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs,  rioghal
<lullabud> Compy:  have you configured them to be a logical disk?
<geck> no, I am in dapper, trying to setup the WPA supplicant with network manager according to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125150
<geck> I get to the point where I compile, and it doesn't find hal
<Compy> lullabud: They are hotswaps and linux cant even see them. The BIOS array configuration util is made by adaptec and is highly generic
<Landon> Hey all, anyone know how to install vcdmount1.0 for unbuntu? I have the .tar file saved to my desktop and already extracted the file to my desktop as well, just need to know how to install it now
<geck> looking at synaptic, doesn't look like I can downgrade hal
<lullabud> Compy:  "hotswap" isn't a noun, i don't think.  besides, all SATA devices are hot-swappable.
<lullabud> Compy:  is the adaptec controller a raid controller?
<dos_ssa> rioghal, one more time, thank you, thank all you that helps new users . bye!
<Compy> yes, its a hostraid controller.
<recon> geck: As long as no other programs are uninstalled/modded according to synaptic, it should be safe to downgrade.
<`4aFkA`> i start the vmware and i'm instaling the ubuntu.. but it's really slow :/ is there something i can do to make it faster ?? PLS!!!
<bruenig> Landon, do you have a link to the file?
<geck> recon, I don't see the option to downgrade when I look for it
<rioghal> dos_ssa, anytime :)
<lullabud> Compy:  so, it's possible that you will have to configure these devices to be part of a raid array.
<nolimitsoya> `4aFkA`, you can preallocate the disk space
<geck> recon, I just reinstalled dapper, so I have no previous versions
<Landon> bruenig: What do you mean? It's just on my desktop and there is an INSTALL file in there
<lullabud> Compy:  there may be software for the adaptec card that will interface with the disks from within linux, letting you add and remove them from the array, or rebuild from another disk onto them.
<bruenig> Landon, online, where you downloaded it
<`4aFkA`> nolimitsoya explane pls ?
<geck> is there a way to find a previous version through apt-get?
<Landon> bruenig: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=164275&use_mirror=superb-east&filename=vcdmount-1.0.tar&7655464
<Compy> lullabud: they only have redhat/suse drivers on their site from what we could see.
<dope> what do i need to d/l in order to see video media on firefox?
<lullabud> Compy:  if you don't have those tools, and if you don't have auto-rebuild support in the raid controller, you're going to have to reboot or use software raid in linux.
<recon> geck: all synaptic is is a apt front-end. I'm sorta stuck here.
<nolimitsoya> `4aFkA`, when making the virtual hdd, pre allocate the space
<Landon> bruenig:http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=164275&package_id=186054&release_id=406883
<lullabud> Compy:  sometimes you can use `alien` to install rpm's from other distros.
<Compy> lullabud: The question is how can I use a software raid when we plugged in the drives and it cant even see them?
<dope> what do i need to d/l in order to see video media on firefox?
<geck> ok, I appreciate your attempt anyway... will  look for another way to figure this out
<geck> thanks
<fyrestrtr> dope: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<soulreaper> does anybody know what is supposed to hapen after i have clicked "install vmware tools" in the vmware menu? nothing seams to happen
<lullabud> Compy:  you'll have to restart, configure the raid array to use each disk as an individual logical disk, then boot up.
<fyrestrtr> soulreaper: that's exactly right :)
<recon> dope: sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla
<bruenig> Landon, do you have build-essential installed?
<`4aFkA`> nolimitsoya but i have 5 gb free space i give 2 gb to the ubuntu.. and also i'm instaling the ubuntu on the same partition as the windows
<Landon> bruenig: What is that?
<recon> dope: should work for most video files. what site, youtube?
<soulreaper> fyrestrtr: that is not really good i think ;)
<Compy> lullabud: Once again, how would we configure them as logical disks? THey are data drives NOT OS drives. The OS drives are not a part of the 4 we are trying to array.
<bruenig> Landon, open a terminal, and do sudo apt-get install build-essential, after you have done that do cd Desktop/vcdmount-1.0, then do make
<Compy> lullabud: : we already have the drives mirrored across 2 40GBs for the OS
<Landon> bruenig: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<soulreaper> fyrestrtr: what am i supposed to do now?
<dope> how do i view videos in firefox?
<lullabud> Compy:  sorry man, i can't help you.
<`4aFkA`> nolimitsoya but i have 5 gb free space i give 2 gb to the ubuntu.. and also i'm instaling the ubuntu on the same partition as the windows
<Compy> heh
<mixo8114> Install the neccesary plugins
<shodanjr_gr> hm..
<nolimitsoya> `4aFkA`, if you catn figure it out with the info i gave you then dont bother :)
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<dope> where do i get the plugins
<shodanjr_gr> how can i make a new share via the Samba web interface?
<bruenig> Landon, the last command after you have done cd Desktop/vcdmount-1.0/ should actually be sudo make, not make
<Celldweller> heyya everyone
<centyx> dope: apt-get install totem-mozilla
<dope> like what do i need to download to watch embeded wmv
<dope> oh
<dope> thx
<Landon> bruenig: Found that out ;) What next?
<recon> Is there any way to suspend (as in ctrl-z) a program in the shell, but still leave it running?
<bruenig> Landon, make install
<bruenig> or sudo make install perhaps
<lullabud> recon:  [ctrl-z]  then `bg`
<Landon> bruenig: Done
<recon> lullabud: thanks.
<bruenig> Landon, ok, should be installed
<frostbeul> ive troubles with my mouse - it does everything and nothing, seems to depend on its mood
<Landon> bruenig: How do I use it?
<bruenig> Landon, type vcdmount see if it runs
<seifi1> hi all
<Ruiz> Wow, lot of people banned.
<bruenig> or it might be vcd, I am not sure what it calls itself after it is installed as I did not install it myself
* Blixou Night :)
<frostbeul> how can i do something against that
* Blixou PeAcE
<Landon> It works, and I used an .iso file afterwards...but I'm not quite sure what it did
<bruenig> You want me to explain it?
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: it worked
<seifi1> i have upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and have big troubles starting it now... when i boot, nothing shows... I thought that it is because of the xserver but "sudo apt-gety in
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: thanks
<seifi1> stall xserver-xorg" doesnt work
<Landon> bruenig: If you could, I'm just trying to mount an iso file so I can watch it without burning it
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: cool.
<bruenig> Landon, it mounted right?
<SoftIce> is ubuntu breezy still getting updates?
<SoftIce> or is it legacy now?
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: u take Jun Fan / JKD
<Landon> bruenig: I typed in vcdmount ISOFILENAME.iso  Then it just went to the next line and gave me Terminal again, so I'm guessing it worked
<LeeJunFan> not Jun Fan JKD, just JKD. Personally I think anyone who practices JunFan JKD doesn't get what Bruce was trying to teach. :)
<bruenig> Landon, does it do what you want it to do?
<dope> hmm
<FuzZy> one question ... during the beta stage, ubuntu had a nice login splash. now, in the final version, i have that same old login splash. where can i change it?
<FranciscoPadilla> I might sound too observant and demanding. All I really want is to help improve the Ubuntu Wiki by writing essential articles and expanding others with really useful information, making them accessible to people that are new to computers at all (like my mom). All I'm asking is to have my contributions credited properly and I want to build myself a name in the Ubuntu Community; however, when I registered in the Ubuntu.com Wiki, I entered Francis
<lap> Hi.
<lap> Someone's ok for a question ?
<Landon> bruenig: Yeah, but I still don't know where it mounted it to or where I can play my .iso file
<dope> i can't seem to watch the videos on the adultswim fix
<bruenig> Landon, do man vcdmount and see if it gives you any instructions
<seifi1>  i have upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and have big troubles starting it now... when i boot, nothing shows... I thought that it is because of the xserver but "sudo apt-gety install xserver-xorg" says that there is no xserver package avaible... :( When i tried to reconfigure it, it says that xserver isnt installed... Someone suggested to check the sources.list but I dont know what to change and sadly he leaved :/ Could someone help me pls? thnx
<lap> Someone know how to put the french canadian keyboard with gnome/xglberyl ?
<SoftIce> does nobody know if ubuntu breezy is still getting updates released for it?
<SoftIce> or is only edgy and dapper?
<FuzZy> one question ... during the beta stage, ubuntu had a nice login splash. now, in the final version, i have that same old login splash. where can i change it?
<Landon> bruenig: vcdmount [-m]  [-u]  [ imagefile ] 
<bruenig> they update for 18 months. So it should still get updates until feisty
<SoftIce> FuzZy: /boot/grub
<FuzZy> hey
<bruenig> Landon, does it not explain what the -m and -u mean?
<SoftIce> and replace it with what ever you want it to look like
<FuzZy> login splash
<frostbeul> ive troubles with my mouse - it clicks arround on the desktop, reaches every point, ignores everything you do with it etc - how can i fix that???
<FuzZy> that one that show the startup programs
<FuzZy> metacity and so on
<fdoving> SoftIce: there are notices on ubuntu.com when releases reaches EOL (end of life).
<Landon> bruenig: When  given  the name of an existing image file, vcdmount will mount it
<Landon>        as a virtual cd to /media/vcd.  For example, to mount an  image  called
<Landon>        image.iso, one would type:
<vschiavoni> anyone with a tv-card bt878 and a sblive! sound-card ? i can't hear any audio, running edgy
<rc-1> does the search for files feature use grep?
<Landon> vcdmount -m image.iso
<SoftIce> fdoving: thanks!
<bruenig> Landon, ok open the filemanager, and go to /media/vcd and see if you can play it
<seifi1>  i have upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and have big troubles starting it now... when i boot, nothing shows... I thought that it is because of the xserver but "sudo apt-gety install xserver-xorg" says that there is no xserver package avaible... :( When i tried to reconfigure it, it says that xserver isnt installed... Someone suggested to check the sources.list but I dont know what to change and sadly he leaved :/ Could someone help me pls? thnx
<seifi1> type nano /etc/apt/sources.list says that file doesnt exist... how can i reinstall it?
<honk> can I change cpu scaling options within Ubuntu or do I have to go into the BIOS?
<rioghal> !easysource | seifi1, try this
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: i kind of meant Jun Fan / JKD genericly
<ubotu> seifi1, try this: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: i go to Richard Bustillo affiliate school
<thor> seifil: it might be that nano doesn't exist...try 'vi /etc....'
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: Richard Bustillo -> bruce lee student
<rioghal> thor, oh, i didnt think about that
<cc77> question about zope, I installed the wrong version how to I install a newer version but first deinstall old version to avoid conflicts
<rioghal> lol
<shodanjr_gr> whats the default root password for ubuntu?
<thor> rioghal: never overlook the obvious <smile>
<LjL> !root | shodanjr_gr, none
<fre4k> hi gnomefreak
<cc77> shodanjr_gr, there is none
<ubotu> shodanjr_gr, none: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<e_machinist> ahhah.
<gnomefreak> hi
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: sweet. I the name sounds familiar. My instruction in JKD was not quite official. But I've had 2 instructors, one was a student of Dan Inosanto's, the other was a first generation Bruce Lee student.
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, there isnt one, the root account is locked by default
<rioghal> thor, :)
<fre4k> i upgraded to edgy :-)
<shodanjr_gr> hm..
<shodanjr_gr> i see
<frostbeul> ive troubles with my mouse - it clicks arround on the desktop, reaches every point, ignores everything you do with it, deletes files on its own etc - how can i fix that??? the troubles started about a week ago - were there any updates with bugs?
<Landon> bruenig: Since there was nothing in /media/vcd, I tried remounting it using vcdmount -m ISOFILENAME.iso, and it told me that mount: only root can do that. I tried doing sudo, and it gave me mount: not a directory
<SoftIce> what issues are there with the breezy to dapper upgrade ?
<SoftIce> with appitutude or apt-get
<SoftIce> ?
<at0miku> ubotu tell me about dat samba stuffs, yo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dat samba stuffs, yo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Landon, do you have to extra repositories enabled. Because I believe vlc media player will play vcd files by just opening them
<SoftIce> also to remeber its remote ;)
<fre4k> SoftIce:  i upgraded from dapper and i got the samba error
<bthibault> JunFanLee: JKD instruction doesn't need to be official :)
<at0miku> oh
<Landon> bruenig: I don't really know
<Landon> bruenig: I don't even have VLC
<SoftIce> fre4k: that dapper to edgy upgrade what terrible for me
<SoftIce> it broke everything, asterisk, php, apache, mysql
<SoftIce> but i'm talking from breezy to dapper
<seifi1> rioghal: pls join #rioghal
<SoftIce> thing is its remote update
<pingu_> Does anyone know how to get anti-aliased tekst in aMSN?
<SoftIce> I can't have kernel breaks on reboot
<bruenig> Landon, do the following to enable the universe repository and then download and install vlc media player: sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.old /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc, copy and paste the entire thing including the &&'s, after you have done that you should be able to run vlc from the menus and then open the .iso from file>open
<fre4k> SoftIce:  breezy to dapper went fine for me
<rioghal> seifi1, huh? no one is there
<seifi1> w8] 
<SoftIce> fre4k: heh, but different hardware, different issues
<FuzZy> how can i change the LOGIN splash image?
<SoftIce> remeber the box is MILES AWAY
<lap> !cf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SoftIce> cant get to it if it doesn't reboot
<lap> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<bruenig> FuzZy, system>administration>login window, or maybe I am misunderstanding what you are wanting
<cactus_sediento> hello...when i turn un my wireless conection i cannot ping the router nor google......while i can do it with my wired conection....does anybody has a suggestion? thanks
<cc77> question about zope, I installed the wrong version how to I install a newer version but first deinstall old version to avoid conflicts
<cc77> I installed it from commandline not synaptics
<lap> someone know how to correct the keyboard setting after installed xgl/beryl with gnome ?
<FuzZy> login splash - the one that shows the startup programs - metacity, skype, ...
<bruenig> !translucency | lap
<ubotu> lap: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lap> the alt, ctrl, doesn't work anymore
<thor> cactus_sediento: is the wifi encrypted?
<cactus_sediento> thor...no is open
<kraut> hi, i have a mysterious problem with my pc
<bruenig> Landon, did that work or not?
<kraut> something crashed heavilly and know every opengl-application causes a segfault
<kraut> i have no idea anymore why
<IceGuerilla> Right guys, I don't know much about linux, but I installed Ubuntu and my Netgear WG311 card isn't working and I can't get NdisWrapper working.
<kraut> i have a nvidia vga-card
<Landon> bruenig: It's still installing, hopefully it will
<thor> cactus_sediento: is the wifi by any chance a pcmcia card or usb dongle on a laptop
<skippy> I have an Intel Core 2 64-bit system.  Is the Ubuntu x86 ISO 64-bit enabled?
<kraut> could anybody help me please?
<bruenig> Landon, oh didn't realize it was so big. I guess it would have to be in order to support so many formats
<thor> cactus_sediento: do you see the wifi card using 'ifconfig'?
<bruenig> !nv | kraut
<ubotu> kraut: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cactus_sediento> thor yes i do
<Landon> bruenig: Yeah, it's pretty big: 7803 kb
<Kingsqueak> skippy: the x86_64 one is
<thor> cactus_sediento: does it have an ip address in ifconfig?
<cactus_sediento> yes it has...
<skippy> Kingsqueak, ah.  I don't see that in 6.10.  Thanks, will look again.
<thor> cactus_sediento: then check 'route' and see if you have a route to the router...a default route
<cactus_sediento> thor...ok...
<kraut> bruenig: i know how to install the nvidia driver
<thor> cactus_sediento: route should indicate a route called 'default' that should point to your gateway (router)
<kraut> bruenig: i think there is a problem with a lib concerning opengl
<bruenig> stupid ubotu, he knows how to install it, why would you tell him that
<kraut> hmm?
<cactus_sediento> thor...i should disconect from wired...to check wireless...
<kraut> ah, i fixed it
<kraut> thanks jesus!
<yakubovich> is it possible to use two mice at the same time? One is serial and the other is PS/2, and I have individual devices for each in xorg.conf, but it doesn't work when I add them both to one session.
<cactus_sediento> will take some minutes
<Kingsqueak> skippy: I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was different, I just upgraded from 6.06, so I have no idea if the base iso works on 64 or not
<thor> cactus_sediento: you will probably have to in order to see if the route is being defined.
* bruenig speaks on behalf of jesus and says he wasn't too terribly concerned about your minor computer problem
<skippy> Kingsqueak, okay.  Thanks anyway.
<thor> cactus_sediento: and make sure you aren't mistaking the ethernet ip for the wifi ip
<Kingsqueak> skippy: I just looked to give you a link and sure 'nuff, only one image.  I'm assuming it must be as my amd64 works on Edgy
<IceGuerilla> Can anyone here help me out.
<IceGuerilla> ?
<Kingsqueak> skippy: ahh got it => http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/
<thor> !ask
<bruenig> !wifi | IceGuerilla
<ubotu> IceGuerilla: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skippy> Kingsqueak, it's not clear to me if the x86 is 64-bit or not.
<destiny88> bigfuzzyjesus why the nick?
<cfedde> what is the command that lists which commands are run in which runlevel?
<Kingsqueak> skippy: check my link out it isn't and there is a link to Edgy for 64bit there
<destiny88> cf					
<bigfuzzyjesus> destiny88, because i am atheist
<skippy> oh?
<Kingsqueak> skippy: it's a mistake from the main Download page
<IceGuerilla> Yeah, one more query. I might not have uberlogic here, but why is it that when I run NdisWrapper, it says it isn't installed and when I try and install it, it says it has?
<destiny88> Kingsqeak I have some terrible news for you
<destiny88> hi
<`4aFkA`> i'm using proxy.. how to configure the connection and set up the proxies ?
<skippy> Kingsqueak, all I see on the link you provided is AMD64.
<IceGuerilla> Oh, and by the way. Atheism is a non-prophet organisation.
<thor> IceGuerilla: you don't run ndiswrapper, it is a module that is loaded with modprobe
<Kingsqueak> skippy: that's the one, read what it says
<Kingsqueak> skippy: x86_64 and EMT64, covers them all
<trousers> thor: You have to run ndiswrapper -i to install the INF file
<cactus_sediento> thor....ok....i lll be back with that data...thanks
<cactus_sediento> .
<cactus_sediento> thor...can you read me?
<skippy> Kingsqueak, ah -- thanks!!
<shodanjr_gr> hm...
<thor> right...forgot about that one
<Landon> bruenig: It worked! Thanks!
<shodanjr_gr> is torrentflux available on any of the repositories? sudo apt-get install torrentflux gives me a cant find package message
<bruenig> Landon, hooray
<trousers> thor: SO how would this problem be solved?
<`4aFkA`> i'm using proxy.. how to configure the connection and set up the proxies ?
<thor> trousers: you mean the ndiswrapper issue? Is it being run with sudo?
<trousers> thor: I think so
<Some_Person> Is anyone here familiar with GNOME-PPP?
<thor> trousers: what does 'which ndiswrapper' say?
<trousers> I think it was /sbin/ndiswrapper
<Some_Person> I can't get GNOME-PPP to work
<Kingsqueak> `4aFkA`: set the env variable  http_proxy=   to your proxy
<trousers> Ah, wait, I don't think it was run as sudo
<Some_Person> It stops at "sending password"
<trousers> Not sure
<Some_Person> it doesn't dial
<thor> trousers: then it is installed. Should run if you use 'sudo ndiswrapper -l'
<`4aFkA`> tnx Kingsqueak
<thor> trousers: in fact, I just tried it, ndiswrapper -l does not require sudo, but I am pretty sure -i would
<sqrxz> is there a command to refresh .bashrc without reboot?
<s|k> one of my virtual terminals on ubuntu-server is frozen, I went into another one (Alt F2) and killed the bash process for the first and still it shows the same thing
<s|k> totally frozen
<s|k> and unresponsive
<s|k> even though I freed up the screen I was using
<shodanjr_gr> is torrentflux available on any of the repositories? sudo apt-get install torrentflux gives me a cant find package message
<s|k> any solutions for that?
<s|k> anyone?
<rioghal> !torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 410 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<Some_Person> anone here use GNOME-PPP?
<cactus_sediento> thor...yes...route looks the same as with the wired conection....
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, enable universe, update and then try the install again
<thor> cactus_sediento: do you have both the wifi and the ethernet right now?
<Some_Person> it sure would make it easier to connect/disconnecr
<cactus_sediento> no...had to turn off wifi
<shodanjr_gr> rioghal thx :)
<cactus_sediento> thor could not enter the chat if not...
<Some_Person> right now i type in "wvdial" in terminal to connect and "killall wvdial pppd" to disconnect
<thor> cactus_sediento: when you had the wifi running, did you see an ip address with ifconfig, and if so, what was it?
<cactus_sediento> it was... 192.168.1.34
<Jinkguns_> Hello.
<Jinkguns_> Can anyone read me? :P
<rioghal> Jinkguns, yes
<Jinkguns_> Greetings, I have a EZ135S SyQuest external drive, which uses a SCSI. I put in a SCSI pci card, checking dmesg, everything worked fine. Now, how do I mount the SyQuest drive? It was mentioned several times in the dmesg, no error messages. I just put a disk in.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jinkguns_: no
<Jinkguns_> :D
<rioghal> Admiral_Chicago, lol
<quiet> can anyone give me a hand with why this apache virtual host would not be working??
<quiet> http://rafb.net/paste/results/AODAgM78.html
<thor> cactus_sediento: sounds like the wifi is up and running. Do you have the firewall opened for the router? On my D-link and my Linksys the wifi connections passed through the firewall, but the ethernet port did not
<destiny123> hi everyone :)
<at0miku> So I just did apt-get install eggdrop  .... Now what?
<at0miku> Cant seem to find where its installed to
<cactus_sediento> you are right is up and runing...
<shodanjr_gr> rioghal that didnt work...
<cactus_sediento> but cannot navigate
<nolimitsoya> at0miku, just type eggdrop in a terminal
<cactus_sediento> and cannot ping external adresses....
<at0miku> [20:34]  * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<botxj> is Ubuntu better than FreeBSD?
<e_machinist> Anyone know of any good project management software?
<destiny123> at0 stop spamming please
<nolimitsoya> at0miku, man egdrop
<`4aFkA`> my instalation crashed!!! and it displayed some message.. but it's long and i don't want to flood :/ HELP!
<nolimitsoya> *eggdrop
<thor> cactus_sediento: can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<at0miku> destiny123: What makes you think its spam?
<sqrxz> botxj: No, it is more unstable, mot more user friendly.
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, you edited the /etc/apt/sources.list file and ran 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | `4aFkA`
<ubotu> `4aFkA`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cactus_sediento> with wifi no
<destiny123> sqrxz hi there ;)
<cactus_sediento> with wired yes
<cactus_sediento> with both no
<botxj> i'm gonna stop using ubuntu for a while and try freebsd
<sqrxz> destiny123: hello?
<nolimitsoya> sqrxz, are you saying freebsdis more user friendly than ubuntu, why so?
<sqrxz> <nolimitsoya> other way around
<destiny123> botxj bad mistake
<thor> cactus_sediento: sounds like a config problem with the wifi router. If you have, for instance, MAC filtering turned on you would be blocked on the wifi side, but not the ethernet side. They designed the routers that way so you could always depend on getting into them via the ethernet port.
<Some_Person> Does anyone here use GNOME-PPP?
<nolimitsoya> sqrxz, thought so :)
<at0miku> Cant seem to find the eggdrop.conf
<destiny123> sqrxz hello! long time no see!  how is your sister doing, better?
<at0miku> I tried: find / -file eggdrop.conf
<destiny123> at0miku look for it, dont be a lazy troll
<at0miku> ...
<nolimitsoya> at0miku, yes, thats what your errormessage told you: it soesnt exist ;)
<at0miku> Ahh okay
<jbu> info jbu
<rioghal> at0miku, try: sudo updatedb && locate eggdrop.conf
<at0miku> I thought it should have came with the eggdrop installation
<shodanjr_gr> rioghal yes i did
<shodanjr_gr> !torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 410 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<nolimitsoya> at0miku, create one, using the instructions that should be within the documentation
<destiny123> kennkenn whats chatzilla like?
<thor> at0miku: that should be -name, not -file (I think)
<cactus_sediento> thor i have just updated the firmware of my router....before that wifi was ok.....mac filtering is off....
<at0miku> Hmm... looks like we have this: /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, well, torrentflux is in the universe repo. care to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<shodanjr_gr> the 2 universe urls in my sources.list are unquoted
<destiny123> at0miku you are trolling dude!
<thor> cactus_sediento: when I upgraded I nuked my whole router...was a bummer. Did you do a reset of the router after the upgrade?
<kennkenn> it's o.k. for a quick (firefox embedded) irc client... i like Colloquy for fun these days or good old mirc on pc...
<at0miku> destiny123: Hmm thatis not the answer I am looking for
<shodanjr_gr> sec
<cactus_sediento> thor...yes...after that i lost wife
<at0miku> And no, i'm not trolling
<nolimitsoya> at0miku, ungzip that archive
<agent> does anyone know why in ubuntu the kernel is called linux-image and not kernel-image as in debian?
<destiny123> kennkenn whats the best way to install it?
<Enquest> I seem not able to install edgy Nvidia, yet I follow the wiki docs for it? when I enable the nvidia driver it says be sure to install the driver
<nolimitsoya> agent, couse it sounds better :)
<Enquest> what to do now!
<nolimitsoya> ;)
<agent> nolimitsoya: lies!
<thor> cactus_sediento: yeah...sounds like a problem with the router config or the firmware. A linksys router?
<destiny123> agent ask Seveas
<at0miku> Right. Ive got me eggdrop.conf
<kennkenn> firefox addons
<at0miku> Lemme spend a while configuring this... Not sure where to put it but im sure it'll work out
<mike-w> what's the repository for webmin
<destiny123> kennkenn where is the chatzlilla firefox addon?
<cactus_sediento> thor zyxel router prestige 600 series
<kennkenn> are you a bot?  it's at addons.mozilla.org via firefox
<destiny123> kennkenn whats a bot?
<thor> cactus_sediento: hmmm...I had some problems with my linksys, but not with my D-link. Not sure what to suggest next. I would try another hard reset. did you back up the route before the upgrade?
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nolimitsoya> destiny123, a program
<cactus_sediento> thor do you think that pppo instead of pppe can help?
<mike-w> what's the repository for webmin
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, heres my sources.list for comparison: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32986/
<shodanjr_gr> rioghal http://pastebin.com/829162
<cactus_sediento> thor :( have not think on that
<Jinkguns_> is PARIDE support built into the latest Eft kernel?
<thor> cactus_sediento: ouch...my next suggestion was going to be reinstalling the back up ;)
<nolimitsoya> !webmin | mike-w
<ubotu> mike-w: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<thor> cactus_sediento: don't suppose you have access to another router so you could do some testing? It sounds like the problem isn't in your wifi card, but in the router
<cactus_sediento> thor...yes...i agree
<digiqq> hey guys, when I tried to stop vsftpd, Why do I got this msg: No /usr/sbin/vsftpd found running; none killed
<mike-w> what the crap
<mike-w> why isn't webmin supported
<cactus_sediento> thor...i will play a litle more with the router....seems i will be cable conected to it for some time :-)
<thor> cactus_sediento: you are connecting the ethernet cable to the router, right?
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, you on dapper or edgy?
<cactus_sediento> thor...yes
<agent> Seveas: why is the ubuntu kernel package called linux-image and not kernel-image as in debian?
<zak_> a friend advices me to install xubuntu or ubuntu instead of suse os, i've neither tried suse os nor xubuntu. which one I choose?
<DarkSpirit> I was thinking of using Ubuntu, but I need to move files from NTFS to Ubuntu. They are only .AVIs and few text files. Can it be done ?
<Admiral_Chicago> zak_: kubuntu
<Seveas> agent, because it's linux
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSpirit: yes
<cactus_sediento> thor the strange thing is that if i turn on the wifi....i lost the wired conection...
<DarkSpirit> How ?
<thor> cactus_sediento: don't know if this will help. Connect another computer to the router via ethernet, and try to ping it from your computer via wifi. You can run wireshark (late ethereal) and see if the packets go out and come in
<Admiral_Chicago> !mount > DarkSpirit
<zak_> Admiral_Chicago: why
<DarkSpirit> Then I just copy and paste ?
<thor> cactus_sediento: if you turn on wifi with the ethernet still on, do you see both in ifconfig? In my computer the ethernet is eth0 and the wifi is ath0, they both show up
<Admiral_Chicago> because KDE is a lot easier to use IMHO
<agent> Seveas: so is that the only reason? not a bad reason, but just wondering why rename a debian pacakge :/
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSpirit: not exactelly it depends on yor system
<zak_> IMHO?
<cactus_sediento> thor yes i see them both
<DarkSpirit> The HDD has enough space that if I make a EXT3 Parition.
<DarkSpirit> *that I can make a EXT3
<thor> cactus_sediento: how does the wifi identify? wifi0, wlan0, ath0 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSpirit: i gave you the wrong link
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on
<cactus_sediento> thor eth1
<cactus_sediento> thor eth0 is wired
<thor> cactus_sediento: right...thinking
<Admiral_Chicago> in my humble opinion
<jorik> how do you flush your dns cache (for konqueror) ?
<cj> does edgy play nice with aigl & compiz?
<Admiral_Chicago> cj: i had it working
<yeti_> i am trying ubuntu for the first time and there is a software package in .tar.gz format which I uncompressed. I need access to a terminal to run a .pl script. HOWEVER, this requires root access? Doesnt ubuntu 6.10 have root access?
<Admiral_Chicago> but i like beryl better than compiz.
<Admiral_Chicago> yeti_: sudo
<thor> cactus_sediento: I would assign each eth an ip address, turn off dhcp, and see if I could get them both running to the router. Should be possible to direct ping to a specific interface.
<zak_> anyone has some snashots of kubuntu?
<DarkSpirit> Admiral_Chicago: Beryl is 1 of the main reasons I want to use Ubuntu :D
<rioghal> !sudo > yeti_
<Admiral_Chicago> zak_: osdir.com is the website i think
<yeti_> Admiral_Chicago: so type: sudo packagename.pl ?
<yeti_> oh.. reading...
<bobonthenet> hello
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSpirit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<rioghal> yeti_, sounds like you need: sudo file.pl
<Admiral_Chicago> that is the link for you
<cactus_sediento> thor...will try that, thanks a lot
<thor> cactus_sediento: ping -I <interface>
<frover> pomozcie czcionke zainstalowac
<shodanjr_gr> rioghal i used the sources.list you gave me. did apt-get update. still no dice...
<thor> cactus_sediento: and monitor with ethereal to see if the packets get out. Actually, have you ever used the 'watch' command?
<cactus_sediento> thor...but need time....i am a noob
<DarkSpirit> Admiral_Chicago: After that I just copy it from the NTFS Partition to the EXT3 one?
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, if youre on dapper, then torrentflux isnt in the repos, if youre on edgy, then its there.
<cactus_sediento> thor no i have not...
<shodanjr_gr> rioghal any way i can get it on dapper?
<sioux> hi
<sioux> :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> zak_: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=752&slide=4
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, i was relying on the info from the bot which is why i gave you the wrong into, sorry about that
<bobonthenet> Is this the right place to be if I want to get help with running a program under wine with ubuntu or should I go someplace else?
<thor> cactus_sediento: if you type 'watch ifconfig' in a terminal, the screen will automatically update every second (I think it is a second by default). You shoudl then be able to see th eping packets go out...see the TX packets count go up
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, i suppose you can compile it yourself
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSpirit: you'll mount the drive and then you can just copy and paste, that's right
<nolimitsoya> bobonthenet, id guess the wine support channel
<Admiral_Chicago> but you won't be able to write to the partion (safely that is)
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, also, im not sure its a good idea to have both dapper and edgy sources in your sources.list
<shodanjr_gr> if i used the url from the edgy repositories?
<DarkSpirit> Admiral_Chicago: Cool, thanks. 1 more question.
<yeti_> someprogram.pl is asking me: What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?   is it /etc ?
<Sarra_> I need a keylogger
<DarkSpirit> Does anyone have that list of Windows Programs and their Linux versions ?
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, that may lead you into dependency hell, lol
<DarkSpirit> Like mIRC - XChat
<nolimitsoya> bobonthenet, unless of course you want help installing wine on ubuntu :)
<Sarra_> Can anyone help me with one?
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSpirit: let me see what I can find
<shodanjr_gr> i would just install torrentflux then remove it
<DarkSpirit> I once saw a huge list.
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSpirit: most of the come installed automatically though
<Admiral_Chicago> like Konversation -- mIrc
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, that may bring in deps for edgy that arent compatible with dapper
<AlinuxOS> Hello All, In Ubuntu 6.10, I'm trying to add  beryl-manager in gnome-session-properties , but everytime i reboot the app won't start and if I look in gnome-session-properties " beryl-manager" isn't there anymore
<Sarra_> Konversation sucks compared to mIRC, IMO
<shodanjr_gr> aha...
<cactus_sediento> thor...thanks for the advice ...i will work on it....hope to have good news next days
<bruenig> !translucency | AlinuxOS
<ubotu> AlinuxOS: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, which is why you shouldnt mix repos ;)
<thor> cactus_sediento: good luck
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSpirit: i think i found one hold on a sec
<agent> Seveas: well, i just want you to know that debian -> ubuntu is definetly possible and somehow the debian kernel-image is removed before linux-image is installed (i guess that the difference in package name would create conflicts)
<shodanjr_gr> so i am out of luck?
<wedgeV> do the fglrx 8.30.3 drivers actually work for anyone? i always get a segfault for any app trying to use dri
<yeti_> someprogram.pl is asking me: What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?   is it /etc ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Sarra_: i like it, it's about choice :p
<rioghal> shodanjr_gr, as i said, you can try to compile it yourself
<agent> Seveas: i guess = i guessed
<AlinuxOS> bruenig,
<AlinuxOS> ?
<Sarra_> Admiral_Chicago: After using mIRC for several years, and having built a bot in it from scratch, I relaly can't stand Konversation
<Sarra_> I also dislike not having the /hop command
<bruenig> AlinuxOS, #ubuntu-xgl for help
<DarkSpirit> Only good thing mIRC has is the WINDOWS.
<sioux> I have a noise problem with usb port on my dell c600. when i plug a usbdisk it mounted ok but after some the system freeze... mouse too is freezed :-( what can i do? :-(
<zOrK> Does anybody has a broadcom wireless card?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking at using irssi but that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DarkSpirit> IRSSI ?
<AlinuxOS> bruenig, is not a problem of beryl-manager, even if I add ekiga or something other...it fades away...
<pcgigabyte> Anyone got kqemu running in ubuntu dapper? I need help with it?
<AlinuxOS> bruenig, it's just an example.
<soundray> zOrK: lots of people do -- is this a survey?
<nolimitsoya> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<yeti_> someprogram.pl is asking me: What is the directory that contains the init scripts?  I looked at /etc but init.d is not there?
<DarkSpirit> lol Command Line. You Linux Nerds and your command line.
<Sarra_> I need a keylogger to help me diagnose a problem. Specifically, thousands of Firefox windows will pop up on their own if I leave my computer alone for several hours without locking the screen
<rioghal> yeti_, /etc/init.d  doesn't exist????
<bruenig> AlinuxOS, got you
<bobonthenet> nolimitsoya: what is the wine support channel?
<R9KMC> hi everybody
<AlinuxOS> Hello People, I'm trying to add  beryl-manager (it's just an example, If I add some other application it dosen't work) in gnome-session-properties , but everytime i reboot the app won't start and if I look in gnome-session-properties " beryl-manager" isn't there anymore
<Sarra_> The keylogger would be used to make sure my keyboard isn't broken
<Arcad3> DarkSpirit:go 2 hell
<bruenig> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nolimitsoya> bobonthenet, no idea. :) look in the faq at www.winehq.org
<DarkSpirit> Arcad3: Its a joke.
<nolimitsoya> or-com, or something...
<nolimitsoya> *.com
<yeti_> rioghal: whoopsie... typo... :-) it's there.
<Arcad3> sorry..my bad
<rioghal> DarkSpirit, this is an ubuntu support channel. please take your other comments to another channel :)
<rioghal> yeti_, :)
<DarkSpirit> Admiral_Chicago: you found the list?
<Arcad3> but i can show u what the command line can do...
<DarkSpirit> I will be gone, I need a list of windows programs and their linux versions
<Admiral_Chicago> no i'm looking for it now
<DarkSpirit> I will try Google
<bobonthenet> nolimitsoya: found it thanks #winehq
<Arcad3> Bye!
<DarkSpirit> Thanks Admiral_Chicago.
<DarkSpirit> Damn I just remembered, how can I move my Firefox Profile to Linux ?
<Destiny123> hey hey
<ouroboros> Hello all!
<Destiny123> ouroboros: hello
<epsilon_> Hi all
* Sarra_ has been asking for help with this firefox problem for almost a year now, and is no closer to finding a solution, and therefore, will just RMA this laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkSpirit: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<`4aFkA`> my instal setup crashed and this is displayed to me..RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code1; see /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog
<Admiral_Chicago> http://www.cooltechzone.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1107
<DarkSpirit> What Firefox problem ?
<Arcad3> **sarra what problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> those may help
<james296> how can I change the mouse cursor in the logon screen?
<Sarra_> Firefox windows keep popping up for no reason
<rioghal> Sarra_, what ff prob?
<DarkSpirit> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks
<ouroboros> I am trying to compile linux-uvc and the makefile references /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build but in that directory there IS no directory called build... ?
<cj> anyone here using a logitech usb headset on edgy w/gnome?
<ouroboros> <--- running dapper fresh install last night.
<zak_> anyone
<Destiny123> cj: hello
<james296> well?
<Destiny123> ouroboros: so?
<epsilon_> ouroboros: is that sure you have linux headers installed?
<rioghal> Sarra_, have you blocked popups via the content tab in ff prefs?
<cj> howdy Destiny123
<Sarra_> Yes
<soundray> Sarra_: could it be that you have a "multimedia key" on your laptop that's stuck and keeps launching the browser?
<Destiny123> james296: ?
<Sarra_> That's why I'm trying to find a keylogger so I can track that down
<Sarra_> I don't have a multimedia keyboard, this is a laptop, so i'm not sure how or why that would happen
<james296> how can I change the default mouse cursor on the logon screen???
<Sarra_> This happens in Windows and Ubuntu
<soundray> Sarra_: why don't you change the key assignment via System-Prefs-Keyboard Shortcuts for now?
<cj> james296: gnome login screen?
<Sarra_> Thanks soundray
<james296> yes
<nolimitsoya> cj, gdm, mostlikely
<ouroboros> epsison_: yes, oh hoh hoh... I do, but the wrong version.
<rioghal> Sarra_, both OS's? yeah, sounds like a hw prob
<rioghal> soundray, good catch
<epsilon_> ouroboros: so i helped you? =)
<soundray> rioghal: must be my medical training ;)
<Sarra_> Okay, I disabled the shortcut for "Launch Browser", I'll see if it helps, thanks a lot. :)
<`4aFkA`> my instal setup crashed and this is displayed to me..RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code1; see /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog
<epsilon_> ouroboros: official helpdesk answer: install the latest version. xD
<ouroboros> epsilon_: quite!  ;)  I had installed the 12.4 headers, not the 12.6
<Sarra_> It also affected IE in Windows, it woudl start refreshing the page as fast as it could
<epsilon_> ok moment i restart into linux.
<R9KMC> no no no no no :( error 18 when grub starts... what to do?
<R9KMC> :(
<lifepositive> hi
<nolimitsoya> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lifepositive> is there any way to check my hotmail emails from Thunderbird?
<james296> ???
<nolimitsoya> lifepositive, no, unless m$ unlocked the pop feature in hotmail in the recentmonths
<cj> james296: I did that... give me a sec to reproduce :)
<rioghal> lifepositive, does hotmail allow pop?
<james296> ok
<lifepositive> rioghal: no idea
<nolimitsoya> lifepositive, /msg me your email adress and illgive you a gmail account :)
<pianoboy3333> Is there an ubuntuce channel?
<soundray> lifepositive: you can use gotmail to retrieve your email and pass it into your system's mail spool
<soundray> !gotmail | lifepositive
<ubotu> gotmail: utility to download email from a Hotmail or MSN account. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (edgy), package size 38 kB, installed size 136 kB
<nolimitsoya> lifepositive, it doesnt, as i said. you cant use any mailingsoftware with hotmail
<lifepositive> nolimitsoya: there is a way
<epsilon_> hello back again
<see> hello, anybody has some good tip/url/experience with makeing swapfiles, what is best practice? i need to make at least 32gb swap
<lifepositive> soundray: cheers :)
<nolimitsoya> lifepositive, not a regular one, no :)
<rioghal> wb epsilon_
<lifepositive> nolimitsoya: did you read the post 5secs ago? :P
<cj> james296: System->preferences->mouse
<epsilon_> see: 32 gb? o_O
<see> should i make several smaller ones or one huge?
<nolimitsoya> lifepositive, yes, but that not a regular mail. thats using a cheat to trick the hotmal system :)
<james296> for the logon screen???
<cj> see: *choke*
<see> epsilon i have 16gb real ram in the machine
<cj> james296: yeah.  strange, eh?
<cj> see: *choke choke*
<lifepositive> nolimitsoya: SO WHAT? ROFL
<james296> doesnt work that way
<epsilon_> see: i SEE :D
<lifepositive> nolimitsoya: who cares if its a :cheat" LOL
<lifepositive> nolimitsoya: just admit you were wrong :)
<nolimitsoya> lifepositive, so you still cant use mailing software with hotmail :)
<epsilon_> see: i thonk that not many of us have experience in that. try the forums maybe :S
<see> current problem im running  1172 sverek    18   0 24.1g  11g  804 D   72 76.6  11:55.53 driver
<epsilon_> ahh
<mysterx> anyone know isc dhcp?
<james296> how can I set the Human mouse cursor as the default one to use at the logon screen???
<soundray> see: you don't need that much swap, really. But if you can, make a swap partition on each of the system's hard disk drives.
<nolimitsoya> lifepositive, as i said, if you /msg me yourcurrent mail ill give you a gmail account, wich do work with any software
<see> epsilon ok :P
<`4aFkA`> my instal setup crashed and this is displayed to me..RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code1; see /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog
<lifepositive> soundray: whats my system's mail spool?
<constrictor> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<lifepositive> nolimitsoya: do you work for gmail do you? :)
<`4aFkA`> !proxy
<see> sound so what happends if it dgoes over memory limit, does it create swapfiles by itself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> lifepositive: if you install something like postfix, your mail ends up in /var/mail/username
<pianoboy3333> Is there an ubuntu christian edition channel?
<lifepositive> soundray: ok
<`4aFkA`> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nolimitsoya> lifepositive, no. i was trying to help you. if you dont want help, you wont get it. have a nice day. :)
<mysterx> any isc dhcp gurus?
<epsilon_> pianoboy3333 if you simply need support this channel is better
<mxpxpod> cafuego: ping?
<see> now the machine froze :(
<soundray> see: the rule-of-thumb of Swap=RAM*2 was valid when the typical amount of RAM was 8 or 16 MByte.
<epsilon_> mysterx what is isc?
<epsilon_> !isc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<see> sound well my problems eat > 40gb ram
<james296> well?
<pianoboy3333> epsilon_: I was wondering what gui it uses for dansguardian... I'm in search of setting up dansguardian, but I'm not sure how to do it, and a gui may help
<soundray> see: I'd say your problems are ill-posed in that case.
<pianoboy3333> epsilon_: does ubuntuce have a repository?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<mysterx> internet systems consortium
<mysterx> flavor of dhcpd
<`4aFkA`> my instal setup crashed and this is displayed to me..RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code1; see /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog
<nolimitsoya> see, what couldeat such enormous amounts of ram?!
<see> sound they are not :)  they are just big
<epsilon_> pianoboy3333 i know nothing of that.. maybe just the look is different
<pianoboy3333> epsilon_: nm, I found it
<see> noli pde-solvers
<nolimitsoya> `4aFkA`, just check the log will you >_<
<thelovemonkey> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
<thelovemonkey> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b thelov!*@*]  by LjL
<lifepositive> nolimitsoya: how were you trying to help me when you wrongly said its not possible? :P
<andy_> could someone help me set up mythtv?
<rioghal> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<see> i need results now (dont have time parallelize it with mpi)
<digiqq> hey guys, why I got "No /usr/sbin/vsftpd found running; none killed" why I tried to stop vsftpd service
<LjL> rioghal: i'm here, and he's been k-lined already. no need
<nalioth> rioghal: they are being klined as soon as they do it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rioghal> LjL, yeah, i was a little slow, sorry
<e_machinist> how do you "remove" a directory?
<andy_> how do you set up mysql for mythtv?
<epsilon_> e_machinist remove?
<epsilon_> e_machinist: right click delete then delete the trashcan :P
<soundray> e_machinist: rm -r
<e_machinist> epsilon_: sudo rm -f filename...
<nolimitsoya> lifepositive, no need to be obnoxious. i gave it to you plain and simple: hotmail doesnt support pop anymore, so you cant use mailingprograms. now, quit being rude to someone why offered to help you, and go along with your chores. :)
<dnite> is there no alternative to shockwave that works with linux?
<mxpxpod> dnite: yeah, it's called dhtml ;)
<mxpxpod> dnite: or svg
<lifepositive> nolimitsoya: are you humble enough yo admit your error?
<Gimble> hi, question: I installed ubuntu dd a while ago, and now I want to set up cgi irc... but I don't have the slightest clue as to how to do that. Can anyone help me?
<rioghal> lifepositive, nolimitsoya please stop, it's getting quite annoying
<soundray> lifepositive: I am disappointed in the way you use the information I gave you.
<lifepositive> nolimitsoya: listen here Bjoern. let it go and lets stop this madness
<dnite> mxpxpod, hah. ya. i'm not the one developing with it. i just saw a game i wanted to play online but it happens to be in shockwave. maybe i'll email him and tell him to remake all his games x=)
<lifepositive> rioghal: I agree :)
<epsilon_> LOL stop
<e_machinist> -drf did the trick.
<mxpxpod> dnite: there you go ;)
<frover> how I can create new folder in console
<frover> ?
<lifepositive> soundray: ok np!  its over anyway. cheers
<epsilon_> frover: mkdir
<rioghal> frover, mkdir
<epsilon_> :)
<lifepositive> soundray: most people living in the UK, usually are dissapointed easily, so im used to it ;)
<Gimble> cgi irc? can anyone help?
<lifepositive> in Australia, we call them the winghing poms :)
<epsilon_> Gimble: CGI? IRC? what?
<sgirc> hi room
<bruenig> in soviet russia, the winghing poms call you
<R9KMC> problem: i did a defaut installation of ubuntu and i have 3 partitions, in which one i select and tape grub-install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lifepositive!*@*]  by nalioth
<R9KMC> 1, 2 or 3
<soundray> lifepositive: you've guessed wrong.
<dreamer> damnit, it really is my ub-mouse that fails out of newhere and starts jerxing around
<thebuckets> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
<thebuckets> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dreamer> the ps/2-mouse works just fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b thebuc!*@*]  by LjL
<Jinkguns_> Okay. Here is the deal. Is Paraide built into the kernel or not? :
<Gimble> epsilon_: I want to get cgi:irc
<Jinkguns_> :|
<sgirc> can somebody help with an atm driver unstallation issue under edgy ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b thebuc!*@*]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> soundray, how about not feeding the abvious troll :)
<nalioth> LjL: they're gone
<nolimitsoya> ?
<sgirc> installation sorry
<nolimitsoya> *o
<epsilon_> Gimble: sorry i dont know what it is :S
<LjL> nalioth: they weren't when i typed the command ;)
<Gimble> epinephrine: as in, get the server software for cgi:irc on my ubuntu install
<Gimble> erh, no epinephrine, but epsilon_
<soundray> nolimitsoya: sorry, I was just gleeful at how wrong the troll was.
<sgirc> please ?
<Amaranth> LjL: It's an automatic thing.
<thesnortZ> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
<thesnortZ> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
<epsilon_> thesnortZ what is that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<nalioth> PLEASE register or identify your nicks to speak in here
<flyback> if you guys are getting hit with the router dcc send bug if you update your routers firmware or DO NOT IRC FROM PORT 6667, he can't hit you
<flyback> if you guys are getting hit with the router dcc send bug if you update your routers firmware or DO NOT IRC FROM PORT 6667, he can't hit you
<LjL> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Gimble> pfff, spam
<flyback> or better yet convert your router to openwrt or ddwrt if it supports it :)
* Gimble still doesnt know how to get cgi:irc working on his ubuntu installation :o(
<flyback> if anyone needs any help with their router let me know
<flyback> I am going to be out for a bit so just leave me a message
<CarlFK> does the cron that is installed by ubuntu suport the L for last in crontab?
<nalioth> ATTENTION: if you are getting "cannot send to channel", please register or identify your nick   /msg nickserv help register
* flyback insanely enjoys spiting the assholes messing with people
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85-18-136-71.fastres.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.92.108.70!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.16.122.139!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-225-117-153.mc.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-128-136-135.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-81-209-63.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<sgirc> hello
<sgirc> all
<Gimble> >.>
<rioghal> so, "R" is "registered nicks are the only one allow to speak in channel"?
<sgirc>  anybody in here
* flyback is getting real tempted to call his friend and have his friend give the little dcc exploit shit a taste of his own medicine
<nalioth> rioghal: yes
<thesmokerzs> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
<thesmokerzs> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
<Shadow42> Ugh...
<flyback> OK THAT'S IT
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-255-35-168.hsd1.va.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* flyback calls his friend
<Gimble> sigh, what bug are they abusing this time? :S
<nalioth> flyback: join #ubuntu-offtopic to do so
<Bollinger> I've setup a cron job but its failing, how can i see the error messages?
<flyback> vxworks bug
<nalioth> !tell Gimble about dcc
<flyback> in routers
<Shadow42> LjL: Try banning anything that joins with "the" in their nick
<sgirc> now that i am registred perhaps you will dain talk to me
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here know how to setup dansguardian?
<sgirc> allo ?
<Shadow42> sgirc: Hello
<sgirc> ouf!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b the*z*!*@*]  by LjL
<linuxnewbiez> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
<linuxnewbiez> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
<Shadow42> Or not.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b the*z*!*@*]  by LjL
<sgirc> thanks for your reply shadow
<Shadow42> Welcome
<sgirc> why did never anybody in this chan answered me ?
<Jinkguns> How would I mount sdb? It's a external SyQuest drive using a SCSI connection?
<nalioth> ATTENTION: if you are getting "cannot send to channel", please register or identify your nick   /msg nickserv help register
<Shadow42> sgirc: You were probably not registered.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@0x50a159e2.hrnxx15.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> Jinkguns, sudo mount /dev/sdb -t <file system> /<mount point>
<Jinkguns> err
<jnguy> Hi
<nolimitsoya> Jinkguns, ?
<Jinkguns> what if I don't know what the filesystem is?
<jnguy> is there a way to do a rescue root=/dev/hdb1 on ubuntu?
* flyback slaps nalioth around a bit with a large trout
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl092-066-216.bos1.dsl.speakeasy.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<flyback> that channel was worthless you stupid canuck
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here know how to setup dansguardian? Is there an ubuntuCE channel?
<Some_Person> Does anyone at all here use GNOME-PPP?
<jnguy> booting from the cd?
<nolimitsoya> Jinkguns, fire up gparted and have a look :)
<flyback> :P
<Ermac`> how do i extract a rar file in xubuntu??
<Ermac`> xarchiver says this is not a correct archive format
<Jinkguns> I can do that without mounting?
<sgirc> yes i wasn't. You can't read me when i m not register or is it simply a kind of "code of honor" to not answer unregistred people
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl092-092-088.bos1.dsl.speakeasy.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Some_Person> go to #xubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %flyback!*@*]  by nalioth
<Shadow42> Jinkguns: No, you need to mount the driver first
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nolimitsoya> Ermac`, sudo apt-get install rar-free && cd <to dir> && unrar x <file>
<Shadow42> nalioth: Uh
<nolimitsoya> Jinkguns, yes
<Gimble> ubotu ftw!
* jvolkman-h was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ermac`> thx nolimitsoya
<Some_Person> Does anyone here use GNOME-PPP?
* snm was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router)
<nalioth> Shadow42: yes?
<nolimitsoya> Ermac`, sorry, that should be unrar-free
<Shadow42> nalioth: You quieted flyback.
* crispo was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router)
* colin_m was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router)
<Shadow42> nalioth: You do realize he was trying to help?
* ccb was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router)
<sgirc> i have a problem with loading a module
<nalioth> Shadow42: do you realize personal attacks are offtopic here?
<sgirc> when typing modprobe 2684 I get an error message
<Ermac`> thought so :d
<Shadow42> nalioth: Must have missed that one
<sgirc> module not found
<Shadow42> Oh, there it is
<sgirc> and I think it's the atm driver
<LjL> ATTENTION: if you are getting "cannot send to channel", please register or identify your nick   /msg nickserv help register (detailed instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup )
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Ermac`> nolimitsoya, jrs@jrs-desktop:~/Desktop$ unrar x cover-pro-5.0.1.rar
<Ermac`> bash: unrar: command not found
<soundray> sgirc: that's because there is no module named 2684. Try "locate 2684 | grep ko" to find the proper name.
<Ermac`> :s
<Ermac`> i did install unrarfree
<Some_Person> turn off the +m!
<LjL> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Gimble> hmmm....
<Shadow42> Some_Person: It isn't +m
<archangelpetro> is there any reason that metacity should be using up around 15-20% of the CPU resources?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with dansguardian?
<giskard> hello guys
<Shadow42> hello
<Gimble> apache isnt installed/active by default?
<giskard> do you know if it's possible to install ubuntu with a usb-key?
<jnguy> anyone on the rescue mode?
<giskard> (not on a usb-key!)
<soundray> pianoboy3333: have you looked in /usr/share/doc/dansguardian/ ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell giskard about install | giskard, you have a private message from Ubotu
<sgirc> soundray: what is ko ?
<Some_Person> Then why would anyone have a problem with "cannot send to channel"?
<soundray> sgirc: kernel object, I believe
<giskard> LjL, thank you!
<nolimitsoya> Ermac`, sorry again. what would be unrar-free x <file> :) my memory is rusty, it seems...
<Shadow42> Some_Person: +R
<Some_Person> now, doesnt anyone at all here use GNOME-PPP?
<Ermac`> found out by myself nolimitsoya
<pianoboy3333> soundray: I just had some general questions, can you help?
<file13> test
<file13> bingo
<file13> ;)
<nolimitsoya> Ermac`, good :)
<Ermac`> omg
<sgirc> ok i'll try it
<Ermac`> got another problem now
<nolimitsoya> Some_Person, what problem are you having?
<Some_Person> then turn off the +R!
<soundray> pianoboy3333: no, I don't know how to configure it.
<Ermac`> Extracting from /home/jrs/Desktop/cover-pro-5.0.1.rar
<Ermac`> Extracting  install-crossover-pro-5.0.1.sh                            Failed
<Ermac`> 1 Failed
<ofer0> is edgy stable ?
<Ermac`> hmm :s
<soundray> ofer0: yes
<MacSlow> Does anybody have an idea about a bug (reported by dmesg) regarding to drivers/scsi/ahci.c:1283/ahci_host_intr() when trying to partition/format a sata-disk under Ubuntu 6.10 (running gparted under the liveCD-system)?
<nolimitsoya> Ermac`, hm... try the nonfree unrar, or even rar
<ofer0> soundray, thanks.
<Some_Person> I need to change the Dial Command in GNOME-PPP
<archangelpetro> What is it with every install of ubuntu (or any mutation thereof) with something taking up too much resources?? metacity is around 20% CPU?
<Ermac`> nolimitsoya, i went to linux to Not-pay for a program
<Shadow42> archangelpetro: If it gets any higher, you may need to kill it
<nolimitsoya> Ermac`, unrar-free doesnt support rar v3
<Ermac`> so why should i pay
<Some_Person> But there doesn't seem to be a way to do it
<Some_Person> I tried editing GNOME-PPP's config file by hand
<smutisinmybutt> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
<smutisinmybutt> DCC SEND ilovethislongtextoffdontoyouloveitotohehehehehe
<LjL> Ermac`, you don't pay for unrar
<Some_Person> But GNOME-PPP reverted my change
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nolimitsoya> Ermac`, unrar is free as in free beer. rar is shareware
<Ermac`> ok
<Jinkguns> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168   Major opcode:  145   Minor opcode:  3   Resource id:  0x0 Failed to open device
<Jinkguns> Got that when I ran QTparted
<archangelpetro> Shadow42, i've killed it twice..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c58-107-55-183.eburwd7.vic.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Shadow42> archangelpetro: Oh.
<Some_Person> It's useless unless I change the dial command from ATM1L3DT to AtDT
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here know how to configure and setup dansguardian?
<Jinkguns> nolimitsoya:
<archangelpetro> Shadow42, it just comes back.. with the same consuming nature...
<nolimitsoya> Jinkguns, :)
<Ermac`> ok worked now
<Jinkguns> <.<
<Jinkguns> What? XD
<soundray> Jinkguns: did you rescue that drive from an Apple Mac environment?
<Jinkguns> YES.
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<nolimitsoya> Jinkguns, you highlighted me, what did you want?
<Jinkguns> :|
<Jinkguns> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168   Major opcode:  145   Minor opcode:  3   Resource id:  0x0 Failed to open device
<nzvldy4764> IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
<nzvldy4764> IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
-nzvldy4764:#ubuntu- IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
-nzvldy4764:#ubuntu- IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*55-183.eburwd7.vic.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<nzvldy4764> IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
<zdsokg5721> IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
<zdsokg5721> IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
-zdsokg5721:#ubuntu- IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
-zdsokg5721:#ubuntu- IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
<zdsokg5721> IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
<nzvldy4764> IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
<zdsokg5721> IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
<Shadow42> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c91f0b45.soc.virtua.com.br]  by LjL
-zdsokg5721:#ubuntu- IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
-zdsokg5721:#ubuntu- IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
<Shadow42> Some_Person: That's why it's +r.
<zdsokg5721> IIII AMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO HHHHHIGHHHHHHHHH
<bitzero> :)
<Ermac`> another question... how do you install .sh files?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Jinkguns> soundray: It's from a old mac, its a SyQuest external drive.
<nolimitsoya> Ermac`, ./<file<
<sgirc> soundray thanks the module name was br2684
<soundray> Ermac`: you don't, if you can avoid it
<Ermac`> i cant avoid it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*183.eburwd7.vic.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<soundray> Ermac`: try 'bash file.sh' then
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-66-176-68-228.hsd1.fl.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<archangelpetro> Shadow42, i keep having problems with *ubuntu.. with xubuntu.. xorg and xfdesktop took up like 30% of my memory... and on here it seems to be taking up my damn CPU... is there anything i can do short of removing *ubuntu and reinstalling a more memory-caring unix variant?
<soundray> Ermac`: and if that fails, 'sudo bash file.sh'
<sgirc> a last question .ko under linux means driver file ?
<Some_Person> zdsokg5721 is nzvldy4764
<soundray> Jinkguns: you should check out hfstools. Your drive is probably HFS formatted.
<Jinkguns> HFS?
<Shadow42> archangelpetro: It might be a problem with your hardware, though I don't see how
<Jinkguns> hmm
<sky123> who has ops status to kick some of these fools
<zool2005> can anyone tell me how to repair a corrupt mbr (i.e. not simply reinstalling grub/lilo)
<nalioth> Jinkguns: what Apple uses for it's hard drive file system
<rioghal> LjL, I think someone is sittin in the channel telling the exploiters when you -r :(
<soundray> sgirc: no, it means module
<archangelpetro> Shadow42, well i cant see how.. when i had gentoo on.. i didnt have any problems really.
<nalioth> sky123: if you look, the 'fools' are being klined
<nalioth> rioghal: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<LjL> NOTICE: We are dealing with the issues that you're seeing in this channel. We do what we can, which is probably not much, but we are aware of what is going on.
<sky123> same dudes on other channels as well.
<nolimitsoya> who knows of a good amarok like program for xfce/gtk2? exile is to buggy...
<Shadow42> archangelpetro: Maybe it's the pre-built Xorg that's doing it
<Shadow42> archangelpetro: Try compiling from source, perhaps?
<stefg> archangelpetro:  i have 128 MB of RAM occupied with gnome and chatzilla open.....  are you sure your hardware is alright?
<archangelpetro> well .. i had some faulty RAM before.. but that's been removed..
<archangelpetro> i have 1GB of ram
<nolimitsoya> archangelpetro, try the memtest option at boot
<Creeture> Alrighty...it's official. I have a working machine running the generic 2.6.17-10-generic kernel from Edgy. Pull that HDD out, throw it into a new box with beefier hardware, and I get no PCI bus. Use a bootdisk with a 2.4 kernel on it and the new box is slick as whale poop.
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spydervs2> hey every body
<spydervs2> can you read what im typing???
<stefg> archangelpetro: ubuntu should be fine with 256 MB, Xubuntu with less. There must be something wrong with your setup
<LjL> spydervs2: yes
<nuts`> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> spydervs2: no
<soundray> spydervs2: no, it looks kinda blurry
<pianoboy3333> spydervs2: yes......
<mc44> spydervs2: na
<mc44> oh the comedy
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, yes
<archangelpetro> stefg, well it's just a straight install? i installed this ubuntu like 2-3days ago?
<Admiral_Chicago> LjL: always say no :P
<pianoboy3333> spydervs2: well, not me personally, I need glasses to see, wait... ah, better
<spydervs2> i have something to ask you
<pianoboy3333> spydervs2: shoot
<soundray> !ask
<spydervs2> i have a big problem
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask | spydervs2
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> spydervs2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spydervs2> i cant install anything exect the ubuntu packages
<pianoboy3333> spydervs2: ok.... be more specific
<soundray> spydervs2: that's not a problem.
<zak_> !ubuntu
<stefg> archangelpetro: so what's the problem? Remember thet Linux uses unused RAM for cache and buffers....
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, what are you trying to install?
<Some_Person> is there a way i can completlely lock a file from writing/replacing even by root?
<Jinkguns> soundray: I just installed hfsplus and hfsutils
<Jinkguns> Now what?
<spydervs2> each time i try to install something, it says something is missing
<Shadow42> spydervs2: What does it say is missing?
<zak_> !ubuntu |zzak_
<ubotu> zzak_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<spydervs2> i tried limewire, a media player
<zak_> !ubuntu |zak
<soundray> Jinkguns: read what it says in /usr/share/doc/hfsutils/
<ubotu> zak: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, what exactly are you trying to install? are they -debs?
<rioghal> Some_Person, yes, there is:  sudo chattr +i file   but, if the system needs to re-write that file, it wont be able to do it
<nolimitsoya> *.
<zak_> !ubuntu |zak
<soundray> Jinkguns: you probably won't need hfsplus
<zak_> !ubuntu |zak
<zak_> !ubuntu |zak
<spydervs2> no
<archangelpetro> well.. stefg every time i've looked at other systems.. there's hardly a single process that takes up more than 5% of mem or CPU.. but i always get some spiking of ridiculous amounts
<soundray> Jinkguns: hfsutils has manpages, too
<spydervs2> normal programs like lime wire or wine
<Some_Person> thats fine
<Shadow42> spydervs2: Does it tell you what's missing?
<soundray> Jinkguns: 'dpkg -L hfsutils | grep man'
<spydervs2> yes
<spydervs2> ill put an exemple
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<Some_Person> it should make GNOME-PPP work
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, you cant install windows programs in linux. youll need a .deb-package, or a source package
<Shadow42> nolimitsoya: He said wine
<stefg> archangelpetro: edgy or dapper?... edgy is, errr, somewhat special.
<nolimitsoya> Shadow42, sorry i missed that :)
<archangelpetro> stefg, 6.10 edgy
<Shadow42> Heh, 's ok
<spydervs2> skype@skype-desktop:~/Desktop/wine-0.9.24$ ./configure
<spydervs2> checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<spydervs2> checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<spydervs2> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<spydervs2> checking for gcc... gcc -m32
<spydervs2> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<spydervs2> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Pupeno> Do I have to create filters like explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99603 to be able to train and use bogofilter or spamassassin ? Doesn't the Junk/Not Junk buttons work ?
<nolimitsoya> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell spydervs2 about paste | spydervs2, you have a private message from Ubotu
<soundray> !skype | spydervs2
<ubotu> spydervs2: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<LjL> !build-essential | spydervs2
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubotu> spydervs2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Some_Person> i need it 100% unwritable, by every user (including me), and such
* soundray wonders why he said that
<pianoboy3333> spydervs2: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<stefg> archangelpetro: ah, ok... i had some strange effects with edgy in that direction, too. Call it a bug, use dapper and wait for Feisty :-)
<rioghal> Some_Person, changing the immutable attribute (chattr +i) will make the file unwritable even by root.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<Some_Person> but it needs to be 100% readable
<archangelpetro> stefg, it's such a pain cuz im trying to find something stable so i can get to work on my dissertation...
<rioghal> Some_Person, it will be readable, but it will not be writable
<Some_Person> can it be read with the +i?
<blizzkid> hi all. I have a strange prob, I don`t get any sound, but no errors
<ryanakca> what package provides pkstat ?
<Some_Person> perfect
<Hoxx> is there a default pw for root??
<aum> hi - i've got a qt-based program which is displaying all its fonts way too small on ubuntu (ok on pure debian) - prog is closed source and has no font configs - is there any workaround in ubuntu?
<bluefox83> blizzkid, check your volume, open a volume control manager and make sure nothing is muted
<rioghal> Some_Person, to be readable to all users, youll have to chmod a+r
<ryanakca> Hoxx: no
<nolimitsoya> !root | Hoxx
<ubotu> Hoxx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pupeno> I still have about 600 mails with probably 90% spam... I'd like to use them to do some proper training. I have installed bogofilter and spamassassin. And I don't see any folders in my ~ for their databases. .bogofilter is just not created and I'd say Evolution is never running it. Any ideas how to make this work ?
<blizzkid> bluefox83, I`ve checked everything I could find on google
<Some_Person> oh, but GNOME-PPP just quits with that
<bluefox83> blizzkid, speakers plugged into the right hole?
<blizzkid> yep bluefox83
<dos_ssa> hello, i executed a script to install fpc (free pascal compiler) but i cant find a executable!!"heeelp I need somebody" :)
<nuts`> hms, can anyone give me a url for a good linux howto?
<Kingsqueak> Pupeno: sa-learn, check it out
<bluefox83> blizzkid, plugged in and turned on?
<stefg> archangelpetro: dapper will do it... edgy is a 'playground' or developer release, which is riddled by several bugs because there's so much new stuff in it. For a productive system I'd stay with dapper, which isn't so much older...
<Kingsqueak> Pupeno: but you have to have bayes enabled
<Jinkguns> Okay. here is the deal.
<blizzkid> it`s headphones bluefox83
<bluefox83> nuts`, just google ubuntu howto
<sky123> blizzkid: this is a complex issue..past the obvious..youll need to be familiar with lspci, modrpobe, and alsa. Id take a look at those again... and tinker.
<Pupeno> Kingsqueak: sa-learn ? so, the Junk/Not Junk buttons in Evolution are useless ?
<blizzkid> sky123, I checked all of these
<Kingsqueak> Pupeno: no they work, but they are a different db, Evolution uses its own db
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Some_Person> what is ubuntu built off of?
<dos_ssa> help me please
<Mongey> wood
<sky123> blizzkid: and see the module loaded properly? and alsa detects the card and all?
<archangelpetro> stefg, so i should just reinstall it as dapper?
<bluefox83> Some_Person, based on debian linux
<dos_ssa> hello, i executed a script to install fpc (free pascal compiler) but i cant find a executable!!"heeelp I need somebody" :)
<Creeture> blizzkid: Are you sure that you have unmuted the main output channel?
<Kingsqueak> Pupeno: sa-learn is the spamassassin db for bayes based filtering and   spamassassin -r  can be used if you use Razor with it
<rioghal> Some_Person, I believe its derived from debian sid
<Pupeno> Kingsqueak: oh! Then Evolution's db/algorithm seems very, very bad.
<Mongey> HELP NOT JUST ANYBODY
<Mongey> help
<blizzkid> sky123, no mod, but lspci shows the card
<Jinkguns> I have a 10 year old SyQuest External drive connected via SCSI to a SCSI pci card. I don't know how to access it. I think it is sdb, but I can't find sdb in /dev/ to mount it. It may or may not be using hfs, but I can't find the location of it to hmount it.
<blizzkid> Creeture, yep
<Kingsqueak> Pupeno: it takes time to 'learn' is all
<Mongey> i just need someone to heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllp
<Kingsqueak> Pupeno: after a few months it will work fine, same with bogofilter
<Some_Person> which version?
<stefg> archangelpetro: for maximum stability i'd use a Dapper-alternate install
<Creeture> Mongey: Would you please either ask a question or pipe down?
<Pupeno> Kingsqueak: after 2000 mails, bogofilter learnt enough to do some filtering, Evolution didn't.
<sky123> blizzkid: im not sure if there in an alsaconf but using that..willshow the presence of the card captured by alsa maybe??
<Kingsqueak> Pupeno: well, since you have spamassassin going, look into enabling it's filters, particularly razor2, it's all you need really
<TacoTiger> Newbie question time. I'm dual-booting windows and ubuntu, but I ended up screwing up windows last night and had to reformat the windows partition and reinstall. Now GRUB doesn't come up during boot. Is there a good site that can tell me how to get GRUB running again at startup?
<archangelpetro> stefg, i was told 'alternate' was meant for older spec systems
<Creeture> Kingsqueak: That and a little greylisting. :)
<Kingsqueak> Pupeno: also lower your threshold to something like 3
<Mongey> Creeture : sorry i was singing along >>>>>>> (dos_ssa) hello, i executed a script to install fpc (free pascal compiler) but i cant find a executable!!"heeelp I need somebody" :)
<Kingsqueak> Creeture: yeah I haven't even done that yet, my setup is so solid I don't even need it
<blizzkid> sky123, no such thing
<carlosqueso> naw alternate works on anything....I've only used it
<postangcslv> blizzkid: check PCM level?
<Kingsqueak> razor2 was like throwing an off switch on spam
<Creeture> Kingsqueak: Get yourself a 13 year old domain name and see if you need it.
<blizzkid> postangcslv, 100
<Kingsqueak> mine is probably ten years old
<Kingsqueak> I only use a dozen or so aliases though
<stefg> archangelpetro: It's the text-mode installer, so that means it quicker and better tested than the Desktop-Installer (Espresso)
<mirak> what gives you apt-get build-dep libxine1 ?
<Hoxx> i logged in as root but i still cant copy paste or drag drop a ttf font to my fonts folder, still says i have no permission
<blue-frog> what is the file/directory where I see what modules are loaded automatically when booting
<sky123> blizzkid: im not sure this kosher way of doing thing and have no way to check impact...but possibly compiling the latest alsa from source, using their config tool to load in the driver and then trying again? but again.. dont know how much work you want to do.
* Creeture is about to put his foot in the 2.6 kernel
<_BRETT_> so who has tried vista?
<_BRETT_> way better than any linux distro i've tried :P
<rioghal> _BRETT_, this isn't the place for that
<dos_ssa> Creture, hello, i executed a script to install fpc (free pascal compiler) but i cant find a executable!!"heeelp I need somebody" :)
<jesse__> I'm trying to download vista but it taking forever
<TacoTiger> Vista's too bloated for my tastes.
<TacoTiger> It looks pretty though.
<sky123> rioghal: I agree
<TacoTiger> Real pretty.
<archangelpetro> stefg, so u recommend dapper-alternate... and that should all be spiffy and wonderful?
<_BRETT_> yea. more pretty than kde :P
* archangelpetro is on amd64
<postangcslv> dos_ssa: open the script and look for where it gets installed
<jesse__> yeh somewhat
<dos_ssa> which line? which command?
<sky123> vista enters...Bill leaves..Coincidence i think not...
<postangcslv> dos_ssa: the file you executed to install :: nano "that file"
<Creeture> dos_ssa: I got nuthin. Throw a "set -x" at the top of the script and see what it says.
<_BRETT_> vista picks up ubuntu as a virus lol
<blizzkid> sky123, I`m willing to try about anything
<jesse__> that is stupid!
<quiet> heh... yeah... dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy destroyed my machine..   ouch.
<quiet> guess i'll do a clean install.
<ryanakca> what package provides pkstat ?
<Senesence> Does anyone know if there is a BASH command to revert the terminal to the default start up profile?
<sky123> blizzkid: i fought my native on board one for a whole...then decided...damn ill just buy another card..a turtle one..works like a charm..and cheap at frys.
<dmglouis> can someone help me? my newly installed ubuntu cant connect to my router
<nolimitsoya> dmglouis, did you get an ip adress?
<sky123> blizzkid: or....try and compile alsa from source and try over and over again..see if you can get it to go.
<Creeture> Senesence: close it and reopen. :)
<dmglouis> yea
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<archangelpetro> stefg, so u recommend dapper-alternate... and that should all be spiffy and wonderful? (bearing in mind im on a64?)
* mode/#ubuntu [-z]  by LjL
<Simian__> there was a file that i used to edit to associate my webserver with my localhost but I don't remember what it was...hosts or something
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<_BRETT_> linux distros are louzy for viewing folders with a large amount of porn
<_BRETT_> explorer is the best
<nolimitsoya> dmglouis, then you should be connected :) whats your problem?
<dmglouis> nolimitsoya: yup, it was 192.168.2.132 and I can ping that but not the router
<sky123> blizzkids: this a BAD problem on laptops..my wifes asus laptop never got fixed :(
<warlock[S] > LjL, what's +z btw? :)
<Senesence> Creeture: Lol, yea I know, but I'm looking for a command.
<spydervs2> how to solve this problem:  C compiler cannot create executables??
<blizzkid> sky123, Il try that
<nolimitsoya> dmglouis, your router is not the dhcp server?
<ryanakca> Senesence: move .bash.profile to .bash_profile.bak, and all the other .bash* files to their corresponding .bashfilename.bak
<dmglouis> nolimitsoya: it is
<_BRETT_> mono sucks dotnets cock :P
<Creeture> Senesence: well, you'll never get the environment clean if that's what you mean. You can try "exec bash", might get it a little better for ya.
<carlosqueso> spydervs2: have you installed the build-essential package?
<LjL> warlock[S] : http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<spydervs2> yes
<stefg> archangelpetro: i'd even consider using the 32 bit version, because that's less trouble with flash and codecs, and all the restricted stuff
<spydervs2> but it says the samething
<Some_Person> can i make ubuntu hide vfat volume labels?
<sky123> blizzkid: I do believe it can be fixed..but the pain that must be endured is what its all about i guess..how much time do you have? :)
<dmglouis> nolimitsoya: if i try to restart networking through terminal, i lose the IP address, but if I restart the whole comp, i get one
<ryanakca> Senesence: that's basicly how to reset BASH thingy... if you want to clear the window, run "cd && clear"
<Some_Person> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jesse__> does anybody know if WINE is compatible with Windows Vista?
<nolimitsoya> dmglouis, well if the ip adress was assigned by the dhcp server, you should be able toping...
<archangelpetro> stefg, 32 bit? really? would that ruin performance?
<dmglouis> nolimitsoya: not that the IP address helps since i cant connect to router
<nolimitsoya> dmglouis, that sound strange... not a clue to me :)
<sky123> _BRETT_: tell the Freeswitch people that...mono rocks
<blizzkid> sky123, I have loads of time :)
<sky123> :)
<sky123> by choice?
<_BRETT_> win32 is dead :P. means wine is dead
<Senesence> ryanakca: I'm looking for a way to clean the environment (just like when you close and reopen the bash) with a command.
<nolimitsoya> dmglouis, i know, i just though a good starting pointwould be figuring out if you have a dhcp problem
<rioghal> dont feed the trolls, just put them on ignore
<blizzkid> sky123, yeah, no other things to do :)
<spydervs2> carlosqueso: you know whats the matter?
<mirak> can anyone can past me the build deps for libxine1 ?   sudo apt-get -s build-dep libxine1
<ryanakca> Senesence: kk, "cd && clear"
<blizzkid> at least, at night
<luckyone> sky123: is mono proteted from the evils of the M$/Novell deal?
<jesse__> WINE still works with XP
<ryanakca> Senesence: or wait a sec..
<stefg> archangelpetro: you said you'll going to write your dissertation.... it will be fast enough, really
<jesse__> not completly dead
<dmglouis> nolimitsoya: the dhcp works cause im on a comp on the network right now
<carlosqueso> spydervs2: that sounds like you didn't install the build-essential package first
<Creeture> Senesence: try "env -i exec bash"
<sky123> luckyone: I believe the project runs under the Mozilla open source license..and many people love the model
<spydervs2> yes, i installed it
<sky123> luckyone: The Freeswitch guys know a ton about it.
<_BRETT_> by the time mono recreats dotnet 1.0 microsoft .net will be up to another version lol
<ryanakca> Senesence: "cd && clear && bash"
<carlosqueso> hmmmm.....that's the problem that I had when I couldn't create executables
<carlosqueso> sorry
<sky123> I really believe that zope3,python and mono will take off
<ryanakca> Senesence: if you plan on using it multiple times, you might want to set an alias for it...
<luckyone> sky123: Java also rocks
<sky123> yep
<sky123> agree
<spydervs2> carlosqueso: it says there is already the lastes version
<notwist> hey, is there any way for me to try KDE? Like, getting KDE to start instead of gnome, and in case i dont like it, uninstall KDE and get everything back to normal? Is there like a guide for this?
<Creeture> Senesence: This one works...   /bin/env -i /bin/bash
<power-lt> hey! When i try watch a movie from another computer (samba) using vlc it starts downloading the file , isnt there a way to play right from the other computer instead of downloadingen it?
<luckyone> sky123: but, I would be sad if Mono went away because of Microsoft's IP law
<archangelpetro> stefg, so what would the differences be? would there be any noticeable difference ?
<Creeture> But that opens a new bash...
<Creeture> Just close the freakin window
<spydervs2> carlosqueso: but what did u do to solve that
<sky123> power-lt: yes...you will need a program like cygwin-X to export the X session
<sky123> power-lt: hmm...i suppose this from windows to linux?
<carlosqueso> installed build-essential, which I'd forgotten on my desktop box
<cheeseboy> is there a way to burn muliple isos to 1 dvd?
<sky123> or is that vice versa
<jesse__> cheeseboy:>yes with K3b
<stefg> archangelpetro: I can't really tell, but i think for your case the effect will be neglectable
<ryanakca> Senesence: work?
<Jaak_> how do i get a ubu live cd to work on a external hd?
<Senesence> ryanakca: Just out of curiosity (kinda new to linux) what does && do
<sky123> luckyone: i wouldnt surprised if it is protected by SUN or someone eventually
<artnay> anybody familiar with dpms/power saving features in edgy? please have a look at here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303454
<Pupeno> Jaak_: what do you mean ? install in an external HD ?
<nolimitsoya> any good gtk database based music players out there? exaile is to buggy, and amarok is qt :P
<power-lt> sky123: linux to linux
<sky123> Senesence: backgrounds a process
<spydervs2> does somebody knows what to do with a configure problem
<archangelpetro> stefg, i am doing more than just writing a dissert, i'll be doing some 3d animation and heavy processing for example. I just want a platform that's stable enough to last me out till may-june :D
<jesse__> what are you all talking about?
<spydervs2> im unable to configure anything
<artnay> Senesence: waits until the first command is done and continues with the 2nd one
<sky123> power-lt: okay then... all you need is   ssh -X user@whatevermachine
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, did apt-get install build-essential not help you?
<sky123> power-lt: then type mplayer movie or whatever
<power-lt> sky123: k , thanks!:)
<spydervs2> no
<Senesence> artnay: so in other words the same as ";" right?
<Stonekeeper> hi. Has anyone else had edgy detect their bios-disabled sound card? How can I kill it off?
<DjViper> guys, Wireless Network Driver, I have a driver loaded, but how do fix it in Network settings so taht it works? it says that the card is not configured
<ryanakca> Senesence: &&    makes it run multiple commands, one after the other
<mark__> also the "and" operator in java/c++
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:it does exactly the samething as before
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, what about sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Jinkguns> AWESOME.
<Jinkguns> ubuntu auto-mounted the SyQuest drive!
<carlosqueso> DjViper, what's your card, and how do you have it installed?
<ryanakca> Senesence: so that you could run say three commands one after the other, so that you don't have to wait for them to finish, they'll just run...
<jesse__> DjViper:>do you need a driver for the wireless card?
<DjViper> carlosqueso: Dell truemobile 1300
<DjViper> jesse__: yes, and its loaded
<Jaak_> pupeno, no i want to copy a live cd onto a external hd, so i have a faster live "cd"
<carlosqueso> using ndiswrapper?
<jesse__> ok, can you give me the chipset for it?
<DjViper> carlosqueso: yes and no
<carlosqueso> that's a broadcom card...they give people a lot of trouble
<DjViper> jesse__: Broadcom BCM4306
<DjViper> okay
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya, do i have to put the apostrophe
<Senesence> OK, so all I need to do is type "bash", great, thanks ryanakca
<jesse__> DjViper:>Wait an minute i might be using the same one as you are
<dmglouis> can someone help? whenever I try to restart networking, it doesnt work. I think the problem is that its looking for dhcp leases at 255.255.255.255 whereas my routers ip is 192.168.2.1
<malt> anyone here besides me runs a linux server from home running a web server?
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya, cause like that, it doesnt work
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, yes. just copy/paste
<DjViper> jesse__: msg me, will you?
<jesse__> DjViper:>ok how, I'm kinda new to this IRC stuff?
<gouki> dmglouis: 255.255.255.255 is the broadcast address. All devices within your network will listen to this request, and the DHCP server will send an OFFER packet
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya: got it
<archangelpetro> stefg, i guess i should try amd64-dapper-     which would your suggestion be?  alternative|desktop?
<DjViper> jesse__: /query DjViper
<Creeture> dmglouis: 255.255.255.255 is an address that DHCP uses for discovery, that's normal. When it gets a response from the DHCP server, it'll use the specific address that it receives in the offer packet to configure.
<rc-1> i want to share some stuff with my friend via my external drive, but its ext3 and hes a windows user, is there a way to do this
<Hoxx> argh, how do i copy paste a ttf font into my fonts folder? i typed sudo -i + password, is there someting else i have to do before i can paste it into the right folder??
<dmglouis> well it says no DHCPOFFERS received?
<jesse__> OK/query DjViper
<ryanakca> Senesence: "cd && clear && bash", or just "cd && clear", depending on your needs. Just 'bash' will start a new session, but not bring you back to your home directory. 'cd' without any options or arguments does that. 'clear' clears the screen. if you don't care about options previously set (exporting with 'env' or 'alias', which I don't think you need to worry about at the moment), you  can leave out the 'bash'
<dmglouis> is there anyway to not use dhcp then?
<gouki> dmglouis: You can configure static IP addresses. Give ##networking a try, since this is not Ubuntu related
<ryanakca> malt: I do...
<mark__> Hoxx : why not "sudo cp file.tff /location/file.tff"
<carlosqueso> rc1: s/he can use www.fs-driver.org
<dmglouis> gouki: i have ubuntu tho
<rc-1> thansk
<carlosqueso> although I don't know how well that will work
<ryanakca> malt: it's also my desktop, ssh server, mysql server, used to be mail server...
<malt> oh nice ryanakca, what is your internet speed?
<carlosqueso> don't have winders anymore myself
<SurfnKid> how can you import pdfs to save to DOC?
<Hoxx> tnx mark__  im a newbie at all this
<spydervs2> Hoxx: like me 15 minutes ago
<jac> Hiya all, trying to install ubuntu from a shipped breezy dvd, and the screen comes back with "Failed to start X server". Any suggestions? Thanks
<Creeture> dmglouis: You can set a static easily. Just ifconfig eth0 i.p.add.ress
<Creeture> Then try to ping your router.
<Hoxx> spydervs2: :D
<Creeture> My guess is that it won't work. If it were working, DHCP probably would as well.
<DjViper> jesse__: which irc client are you using?
<nolimitsoya> jac, check the output. why the dated release?
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya: always the same thing
<ryanakca> malt: dunno... depends on how happy my ISP is... some days it can be at 900kb/s, on cold days, it goes to 56kb/s (dunno why though)... on average, 128kb/s to 300kb/s
<gouki> dmglouis: Make sure your DHCP server (router) isn't out of IPs to lease. Make sure you don't have a IP - MAC rule that it's blocking your computer from getting the IP
<jesse__> XCHAT for GNOME
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, what would that thing be?
<jesse__> DjViper:>XCHAT for GNOME
<DjViper> jesse__: okay, do you have a window/tab with my name on it?
<ryanakca> what package provides pkstat ?
<bhudda> hmm
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:i really have no idea
<jesse__> yes i'm already there
<malt> ryanakca: I run my web server on ubuntu linux running apache, php, ftp, ssh, mysql coming soon......... http://malt.kicks-ass.net/~malt/ my connection in DSL and only 1.5 mbps down and 512k up
<jesse__> just call me
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, you must be getting somne sort of error....
<ryanakca> malt: heh, wow...
<jac> nolimitsoya, I have edgy on another computer, wanted breezy for this one (edgy won't run Gnome Sword)
<ryanakca> malt: much faster than mine...
<dmglouis> gouki: i only have 3 other computers on, but somehow the ubuntu comp is showing up as connected to the router
<ryanakca> jac: why not dapper?
<malt> ryanakca not really its only 165 KB/s download and 50-60 KB/s upload speed
<DjViper> jesse__: are you registered on freenode?
<mirak> what is the best way to fix broken depencies for build deps ?
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya: i did that like 4 months ago with another version of linux
<jac> sorry, ryanakca , Imeant Dapper
<ryanakca> lol
<jesse__> DjViper:>yes just go to the query thing i'm already there just stay there
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:thats why i stopped, but somedays ago, i decided to try to get into it
<gouki> dmglouis: Go to the DHCP Clients page of your router and delete his lease
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, thats not the awnser i wanted ;) whays your error?
<DjViper> jesse__: have you said anything there, because I cant see anything
<enn> Hello .. how can I prevent Edgy from starting X on boot? Upstart claims to support /etc/inittab but setting the default runlevel to 3 doesn't seem to work.
<ryanakca> malt: kk, and what would be you linux experience... 1 to 10.. I wouldn't exactly try to set up a mail, web, ftp, ssh server if you're new to linux...
<jesse__> DjViper:>i have
<DjViper> jesse__:  and iirc you have to be registered on freenode to query people
<sidny4> enn, you can try using recovery mode
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:oups, sorry. The error message is sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<malt> ryanakca i used linux for 1 year
<ryanakca> malt: system administration :) don't want some script kiddies getting a hold of your box and using it to spam the world
<jesse__> i know
<malt> i'm a 4 i guess
<dmglouis> gouki: theres no control for that on my router config
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, i hope not ;)
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:errr, configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<enn> sidny4: want to do this permanently, not just for a single boot
<admin123> how can I disable networking trough bootparameter when installing?
<gouki> dmglouis: What router is it? Check the STATUS page.
<DjViper> jesse__: have I said anything in the query window?
<mirak> is there a way to have better log for apt-get ?
<ryanakca> malt: meh, dunno... just make sure that your box is safe enough...
<malt> ryanakca: I monitor my processes, and netstat
<jesse__> only this: :)
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:sorry
<Whisp3r> Anyone got eggdrop running on a ubuntu version? i cant install it with apt-get
<ryanakca> malt: good enough :)
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Whisp3r> its like the package aint there
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, are you using x86 systems? have you checked that gcc and g++ are installed prperly?
<sidny4> hmm, not sure there, I've beent rying to figure that one out myself
<ryanakca> Whisp3r: don't bother with the package, compile from source
<dmglouis> gouki: its an SMC router
<nolimitsoya> (build-essential should do that, but,.,,)
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:no, im using a Athlon 64 bit
<gouki> dmglouis: Then turn the router off and then back on. All the DHC
<Whisp3r> who wrote that?
<shodanjr> success!!!!!
<gouki> dmglouis: Then turn the router off and then back on. All the DHCP leases will be deleted
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, ubuntu 64 or 386?
<shodanjr> my web server is up and running :)
<DjViper> jesse__: stil not seeing anything from you, but did you have a solution ?
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:64
<dmglouis> gouki: alright let me try
<DjViper> still*
<Whisp3r> anyways, im trying to compile from source but it DOSENT work
<napg> Hi, could someone help me to mount a network server in my ubuntu pc, so that my other windows/ubuntu pc can have internet
<jesse__> yes try this:
<ryanakca> Whisp3r: what happens?
<Whisp3r> and i found this on google: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223
<Whisp3r> ryanakca it dosent start
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.92.108.70!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Whisp3r> cant telnet it either
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Whisp3r> but if i use debug mode it starts
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jesse__> Crap i'm transfer the file
<DjViper> huh?
<jesse__> Crap i'm can't Transfer the file
<ryanakca> Whisp3r: "it doesn't start" doesn't tell me anything... can you paste bin some errors?
<jesse__> Crap i can't Transfer the file
<jesse__> sorry] 
<Whisp3r> i dont get any errors
<DjViper> jesse__: which file?
<Whisp3r> it starts fine the process starts, but it dosent respond to anything eg, connecting, telnet
<ryanakca> Whisp3r: well, define "it doesn't start"... does it connect to irc?
<Whisp3r> BUT, if i start it with the debug flag, everythings seems okay
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya: it is a good or bad thing
<archangelpetro> well thans anyway stefg i'll do the 'alternate amd64 dapper'
<jesse__> name: bcm4318-nm.tar,gz
<DjViper> jesse__: could you mail it to me?
<keysersozexxx> exit
<jac> Hiya all, trying to install ubuntu from a shipped breezy dvd, and the screen comes back with "Failed to start X server". Any suggestions? Thanks
<Whisp3r> ryanakca look one line up
<jesse__> yeh if i knew you e-mail
<ryanakca> Whisp3r: you can't get a reply from it threw /msg if it's nick isn't registered and it doesn't identify itself
<DjViper> jesse__: 2sec
<carlosqueso> jac: you got fast internet?
<dabju> Hi! I`m installing edgy on a 15" macbook pro. I don`t get the wifi card to work. I`ve read a lot on the net. I`ve got /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/madwifi instead of madwifi-ng. What does that mean / how do I fix it?
<carlosqueso> I'd download the alternate cd and try from there
<ryanakca> jac: maybe try dapper?
<gouki> jac: You will need to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf before continuing - PVT me if you want
<ryanakca> Whisp3r: keysersozexxx?
<jesse__> I'm waiting
<Whisp3r> ryanakca soot?
<Whisp3r> woot
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:are u always there?
<ryanakca> Whisp3r: is it's nick registered and identified?
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, :) have you checked that the gcc and g++ packages are installed?
<jesse__> ok
<sardopsycho> have a tech question here gang....I have a 20 Gig Hard Drive with a FAT32 partition on it - it has a buttload of data that I need, but for some reason, the volume will not mount - I am using 6.06 LTS - does anyone have a partition utility that will convert this drive to a linux partition or is there something I can do to get this drive to mount????
<Whisp3r> ryanakca it dosent matter, its not this netowrk
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, if so, im out of clues
<nolimitsoya> spydervs2, you could file/check for a bugreport
<ryanakca> Whisp3r: odd.. you behind a firewall?
<Whisp3r> ryanakca no
<Whisp3r> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223
<jac> gouki, thanks, did you get the pm or pvt?
<ryanakca> Whisp3r: how you trying to telnet to it? telnet localhost:portnumber?
<ryanakca> Whisp3r: s/firewall/router, sorry
<Whisp3r> ive tryed both
<jesse__> you get it
<DjViper> jesse__: email in msg now
<jesse__> ok
<DjViper> jesse__: get what?
<spydervs2> nolimitsoya:yes.those 2 were already installed
<sardopsycho> anyone get my question?
<gouki> jac: Please check your PMs
<carlosqueso> sardo: try putting it in fstab
<sardopsycho> fstab?
<carlosqueso> and using sudo mount -a afterwards
<jesse__> DjViper:>here it comes
<skaag> can someone help me get nvidia.ko?
<skaag> it does not come with nvidia-glx apparently
<jac> gouki, I did ;) left a response there for ya
<DjViper> jesse__: okay, what do I do with this?
<carlosqueso> yeah...
<sardopsycho> carlosqueso - can you PM me direction on how to do that....I am in the n00b - intermediate group
<gouki> jac: Dude. Something is WAY wrong here!
<Creeture> sardopsycho: When you say "will not mount", what have you tried?
<jesse__> DjViper:>extract all of it into one folder and open a terminal and type in ./configure
<porkpie> hi guy's what the name of the pkg for midnight commader
<MtJB> anyone know what driver i need for d-link usb wireless wua-2340?
<viper474> if you press F6 when ubuntu boot screen comes up then that's where you can add pci=noapci, correct?
<skaag> porkpie: mc?
<porkpie> can't find it
<carlosqueso> sardo: pm dispatched
<skaag> porkpie: then maybe you don't have the repositories in your sources.list
<jac> thanks gouki, got the link, checking it out
<gouki> ok
<porkpie> just checking
<gouki> I'm out, take care | jac
<viper474> if you press F6 when ubuntu boot screen comes up then that's where you can add pci=noapci, correct?
<skaag> i'm so hungry i'm contemplating eating paper, problem is that I know paper is bleached nowadays which can be bad for your stomach
<sidny4> yay for bleach!
<jesse__> DjViper:>let me know when you get it!
<DjViper> jesse__: okay, hang on
<ch1ld> netium.com.br
<viper474> is the Memtest86+ v.1.65 part of any type of instalation of Ubuntu?
<DjViper> jesse__: ./configure what where?
<nobs> hi there
<jesse__> DjViper:>have you extracted the files into a folder yet?
<DjViper> jesse__: do I install the .deb file?
<jesse__> no
<DjViper> jesse__: yes, 4 files
<martin__> Hier ist Martin, absolut neu bei Ubuntu, wollte ein Messenger einrichten, bin aber hier gelandet
<jesse__> open a terminal window
<jesse__> and switch to that folder
<mc44> !de| martin__
<ubotu> martin__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nuts`> where does ubuntu store the fonts
<martin__> Danke werde ich saugend lesen
<skaag> nuts`: /usr/share/fonts
<skaag> zigen zagen ales fragen
<carlosqueso> sardopsycho: you getting my messages?
<stefan> nuts`: or .fonts for local use
<DjViper> jesse__: yes, says the file ./configure does not exists
<jesse__> DjViper:>crap sorry,
<napg> Hi, could someone help me make a network server for internet sharing?
<nobs> i try to use pam_abl, but no success so far; is there a working apt-package around?
<MtJB> anyone know what driver i need for d-link usb wireless wua-2340?
<DjViper> jesse__: should I unpack wifidrivers.tar.gz too?
<DjViper> jesse__: crap? hehe
<lupine_85> MtJB: D-Link are usually ralink
<jesse__> DjViper:>um input the following command into the terminal: sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup --force
<lupine_85> Best to double-check though
<dnite> is there a way to install the kqemu module without recompiling qemu in edgy??
<MtJB> thankss, lupine_85
<martin__> Danke und Tsch...
<DjViper> jesse__: ./ndiswrapper_setup: 104: [[: not found
<stewski> how do I join the ubuntu development channel?
<jesse__> DjViper:>are you in the folder
<DjViper> jesse__: yes
<stewski> my xchat hangs when I try to list channels
<mc44> stewski: /j #ubuntu-devel
<jesse__> what does it say
<DjViper> jesse__: see msg
<jesse__> ok
<stewski> thanks mc44
<mc44> stewski: just ask your question in there, people read scroll back
<stewski> its not so much a Q
<mc44> stewski: what is it?
<stewski> I want them to see this http://opensourceacademy.gov.uk/solutions/casestudies/birminham-city-council/
<jesse__> re extract the flies into the home folder of your computer, the open the terminal and type in: sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup  --force
<jesse__> re extract the files into the home folder of your computer, the open the terminal and type in: sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup  --force
<mc44> stewski: send it to RichEd on #edubuntu
<stewski> OK
<DjViper> jesse__: why?
<jesse__> extract all files, because all of them have to in the same place for the script to work
<DjViper> jesse__: I know that
<DjViper> they are
<jesse__> send me a picture of what it is saying
<DjViper> jesse__: of?
<slavik> I am trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy, but the instructions in the wiki (using the update-manager) don't work ... is apt method relatively safe?
<DjViper> didnt you see the msg?
<Amar> I have been told that i need to instal (using the alternative cd) with hardware autodetection turned of from the boot prompt
<Jinkguns> How do I unmount /dev/sdb from /media/usbstick ?
<Amar> can somone explain what i need to enter
<slavik> Jinkguns: do you have an icon on the desktop?
<Jinkguns> No.
<jesse__> yes but your computer might have something even more wrontg
<jesse__> yes but your computer might have something even more wrong
<Jinkguns> But it is mounted. :/
<_david_> I am having trouble getting ubuntu installed on an intel imac
<slavik> Jinkguns: in terminal 'sudo umount /media/usbstick'
<dgrantwork> is ubuntu good as a server? good, well-maintained packages for subversion and apache for example?
<dougsko> Seveas: oh man, i only now just realized that was your post. i thought you were just messin with me
<_david_> the installer hangs at the very end
<jesse__> Send a screenshot of it
<DjViper> jesse__: like what? and how can you figure that out from a picture heh?
<_david_> something about grub
<dougsko> Seveas: im sorry, i didnt mean to offend
<alecjw> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> I haven't seen sabdfl recently
<jesse__> press the print screen button on the keyboard
<slavik> !seen slavik
<ubotu> slavik is on IRC right now!
<slavik> aww ... no shortbus response
<Seveas> dougsko, I was messing with you 
<slavik> I am trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy, but the instructions in the wiki (using the update-manager) don't work ... is apt safe enough?
<slavik> Seveas: japanese, eh?
<DjViper> jesse__: dude, the files are extracted to the same dir, that cant be the problem
<dougsko> Seveas: lol, well chalk one up for you
<_david_> I'm using these instructions
<_david_> and they don't work
<_david_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196912&highlight=intel+mac+install
<DjViper> jesse__: but maybe some old driver is still lurking around?
<jesse__> ok, then something else it wrong, either with the script or with your computer
* Creeture is contemplating how to setup a server that'll let the n00bs ssh in, share their screen (a screen -x like thing) so we can give 'em some real help.
<_david_> everything after "sudo parted" doesn't work
<_david_> wait
<_david_> actually
<_david_> everything after "mklabel Ubuntu" doesn't work...
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jesse__> no not an old driver mine didn't have a driver at all for my wireless card when i tried to install it
<slavik> I am trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy, but the instructions in the wiki (using the update-manager) don't work ...
<Akuma_> where's the JRE root dir?
<nobs> bye
<Creeture> slavik: What doesn't work about it?
<slavik> Creeture: it doesn't give me the option to upgrade to edgy
<mralphabet> Creeture: gotomeeting.com for linux!
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, you mean, gksudo "update-manager -d" didn't work?
<slavik> that and -c either
<Creeture> mralphabet: That's the idea I'm going for, but of course something free-ish.
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, You don't see a button at the top of the window that says "Upgrade to 6.10" or "Edgy" or something?
<slavik> right, it's not there
<slavik> it was there when I went from breezy to dapper ...
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, sometimes you have to refresh your sources by click the "Check for Updates" button
<slavik> yeap ... did that (more than once)
<slavik> I have universe and multiverse enabled, too
<napg> Hi, could someone help me make a network server for internet sharing?
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm...  very strange.
<FunnyLookinHat> napg, try asking in #ubuntu-server     sounds like they could help
<napg> thanks =)
<slavik> what does update-manager do besides dist-upgrade?
<jesse__> DjViper:>wait i'm trying to record what it to supposed to do
<slavik> maybe I should use apt ...
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, if you are referring to just changing your sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade...  update manager also sees new packages that aren't already incorporated and new dependencies
<abo_> is xemacs not supported/unavailable in ubuntu?
<slavik> dist-upgrade twice?
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, I would suggest not doing dist-upgrade....
<bimberi> !info xemacs21
<ubotu> xemacs21: highly customizable text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 21.4.19-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 48 kB
<slavik> FunnyLookinHat: this system is actually a second install of dapper, especially for edgy (want to get Beryl at work) ...
<bimberi> abo_: ^^^^^
<nuts`> how do I rehash my font pathes
<nuts`> ?
<slavik> FunnyLookinHat: I am leaving in 10min, so I would like either solution to work (overnight)
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, have you checked ubuntuforums.org for similiar issues?
<slavik> FunnyLookinHat: no ... good point
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, i'll look there as well right now and let you know if I find anything
<Hatake> http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_Terrorist_Samba_group_has_declared_a_Jihad_against_US_Federal_Law
<Jinkguns_> how do I unmount /media/Plant DGC Alpha
<Hatake> lol best article evah
<Jinkguns_> with the spaces?
<nuts`> how do I rehash my font pathes? anyone know?
<jesse__> DjViper:>i'm back
<snido> hey guys how do i auto tell the freenode network to login my nickname / pw ?
<wildchild> why when I in konzole ping local computer constantly shows some data 64 bytes from 192.168.2.10: icmp_seq=60 ttl=128 time=0.121 ms, ok I  saw what's the ping how can  I turn this off?
<FunnyLookinHat> snido, /msg NickServ help
<slavik> Jinkguns_: put a '\' backslash before each space, or autocompletion
<snido> thanks!
<carlosqueso> wildchild: ctrl+C
<wildchild> tnx
<carlosqueso> np\
<napg> does anyone know someone nicknamed octan?
<DjViper> jesse__:
<DjViper> morphy@morphy-laptop:~/Desktop/bcm4318-nm$ sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup --force
<DjViper> You don't seem to have a Broadcom Wireless card. Pass the option --force to install anyways, but that's probably a bad idea.
<DjViper> ./ndiswrapper_setup: 104: [[: not found
<DjViper> err
<slavik> FunnyLookinHat:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300734&highlight=edgy+upgrade
<DjViper> jesse__: see msg
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, did you try the bug fix he suggested?
<slavik> FunnyLookinHat: I have it installed ...
<DjViper> jesse__: I had to edit the script to look for my card, but I still get that error msg
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, and did you try gksu "update-manager -c -d" again?
<slavik> nope, nothing
<jesse__> DjViper:> you need to remove ndiswrapper before running the script
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, hmm, that doesn't seem like the same problem as you anyways
<DjViper> jesse__: how do I do that?
<slavik> maybe they disabled it because of all the problems?
<jesse__> DjViper:> here is the recording of what it is supposed to do
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, lol no, they wouldn't disable it...
<jesse__> use synaptic to remove it
<nekr0z> Hello guys! I use GNOME, but have a couple of KDE apps here. The compose key works good everywhere, but not in KDE apps. Can this be fixed?
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, well, I'm totally baffled....  I definitely don't think you should do it using apt-get but it's a last resort I suppose.  If I were you I would post your problem here     http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=140    and hope that someone who has seen a similiar problem replies
<Potatoking> hey! is somewhere here that would like to help a frustrated linux-newbie with the wireless-nw?
<slavik> FunnyLookinHat: I am comfortable and have backups and such?
<nekr0z> Potatoking: what's up?
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, well, if you have backups then just do a fresh installation using an edgy CD.  : )
<slavik> FunnyLookinHat: no edgy CD and no burnable CDs ...
<jesse__> DjViper:> i can't get the thing to upload
<slavik> this is a clean dapper install :P
<jesse__> i
<jesse__> i'll e-mail it to you
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, bah.  that's just bad timing.
<Potatoking> I just ran thorugh the how-to (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174) and it's finally almost working... I can see my connection in the network-manager but I can't connect :-S
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, well post your problem in the forums and see if someone can find you a fix before tommorow  : )
<Godsmacko> how can i update to edgy with the cd?
<FunnyLookinHat> Godsmacko, you can only upgrade from dapper to edgy with an edgy alternate install cd
<slavik> FunnyLookinHat: meh, apt-get it is
<marik> Godsmacko, you would need a alternate install CD
<nekr0z> Potatoking: look through tail -f /var/log/syslog while trying to connect to see where it stops
<jesse__> DjViper:> wait on it
<Godsmacko> ooooo
<FunnyLookinHat> slavik, good luck, make sure to backup before you do it
<snido> What's the command line to find the version of linux?
<FunnyLookinHat> snido, uname -r
<snido> o rite, thanks!
<FunnyLookinHat> : )
#ubuntu 2006-11-21
<marik> I'm getting a strange problem with rubygems, I did the exact same thing on my other ubuntu computer and it worked fine. Odd.
<marik> /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:27:in `gem_original_require': no such file to load -- zlib (LoadError)
<marik> Thoughts? I tried reinstalling zlib packages with synaptic and still I get the same error
<DjViper> jesse__: hrm... the script dies
<LjL> !netsplit
<rioghal> what?
<rioghal> oh, netsplit
<LjL> !netsplit
<rioghal> the bots are gone
<Seveas> LjL, be patient
<DjViper> holy crap
<LjL> it's back
<Seveas> netsplits cause lag
<LjL> Seveas, no. it's funny to see them excess flood a couple of seconds later
<Seveas> especially since the bots were on the bad side
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rioghal> lol @ enjoy the show
<jesse__> check your e-mail right about............ now
<czedlitz> was wierd
<DjViper> jesse__: okay
<jesse__> you got it
<DjViper> jesse__: heh, I removed it
<jesse__> DjViper:> ?
<DjViper> but it still does not want to install properly
<jesse__> i'm sorry man thats all i can do right now e-mail me tomorrow about it and i will try then
<DjViper> jesse__: first of all, the script you sent me didnt have the proper files and did not look for the correct card, so I edited it
<Jinkguns_> Quick question.
<DjViper> jesse__: okay, thanks
<jesse__> by then i can find you another script
<Jinkguns_> What filesystem would unix be running in 1996? I can't access this disk. :/
<kitche> Jinkguns_: unix or linux?
<Jinkguns_> backing up old research data from a nanomedicine lab
<Jinkguns_> it says Unix backups and it can't mount the fs
<Jinkguns_> On the disk
<Jinkguns_> So I'd say unix
<kitche> Jinkguns_: probably it's UFS
<Potatoking> I got a lot of feedback... e.g. Custom wireless event: 'associating failed because no suitable network was found'
<Jinkguns_> shouldn't that be supported by default Ubuntu though?
<Andi1984> hi
<kitche> Jinkguns_: no linxu can't read UFS
<nekr0z> Once again, can anyone help with compose key?
<kitche> Jinkguns_: it might be the filesystem that Solaris uses as well
<Jinkguns_> not even with a plugin?
<Arcad3> anione webhosting with ubuntu?
<Andi1984> I've a problem with the fish-shell... is there anyone can help me?
<jesse__> Arcad3:> I am a webmaster
<Arcad3> some tips
<jesse__> dang i'm tired
<Jinkguns_> Well how do I access UFS then?
<Arcad3> can u give me/
<jesse__> Arcad3:> Give you what?
<nekr0z> Jinkguns_: can't you just mount it?
<Arcad3> u use cpanel/
<Jinkguns_> no it wont mount
<kitche> Jinkguns_: it's what BSD uses
<jesse__> Arcad3:> I use SeaMonkey
<Jinkguns_> I'm using vanilla edgy eft
<nuts`> hm I installed ktorrent but when I leech file he chooses "BitTorrent" to open and isnt using ktorrent for download- What should i do?
<Arcad3> what automatic system for clients to register themselves?shakk i use?
<Jinkguns_> Linux should be able to read UFS with the right kernel module.
<nekr0z> Jinkguns_: I have no ufs to try, but man mount supposes they can be mounted
<bimberi> Jinkguns_: There are ways to find out the FS by dd-ing the first few blocks on the device to a file and examining its contents - which will contain a FS signature.  I've never done it but been to a talk on it.  Google will hopefully help more (sorry, I hate having to say that).
<jesse__> Arcad3:> Don't really know I'm use to just making and publishing the website not really anything else
<clayg> someone say something abt cpanel?
<jesse__> yes Arcad3 did
<kitche> Jinkguns_: if it can't mount it then it's probably Solaris filesystem
<Jinkguns_> hmm
<Jinkguns_> So what do I need to access it then?
<see> is there a way to tell the kernel to migrate stuff that are in the swap into real ram?
<Arcad3> aa
<Jinkguns_> If Ubuntu can access NTFS, HFS, etc, it should have no problem with UFS or Solaris flavor.
<Arcad3> i want to host sites
<Andi1984> does anyone knows about the fish-shell?
<Arcad3> thanks anyway
<jesse__> I can make sites
<nekr0z> Jinkguns_: I think so too.
<nekr0z> Pleade anybody! I'm still stuck with that compose key in Qt apps.
<windowz_exile> nuts
<Jinkguns_> Well I'm heading home from work now.
<bimberi> Jinkguns_: you're guessing at what the FS is though.  Find out for sure via my hint above.
<Jinkguns_> Enough of this 10 year old SyQuest drive and research data.
<Jinkguns_> :P
<Jinkguns_> Okay bimberi, thanks
<Agrajag> Jinkguns_: do you know what OS that backup was from?
<Agrajag> you said "unix" but that's a pretty wide field
<Jinkguns_> The disk says "Unix Backup" and its dated from 1996.
<kitche> Jinkguns_: well Solaris uses UFS but their is some Unix systems that use a special filesystem
<Jinkguns_> Thats all the info I have.
<Jinkguns_> :P
<Agrajag> Jinkguns_: which could mean sunOS, AIX, SCO, Xenix...
<Jinkguns_> :|
<Agrajag> etcx.
<Agrajag> er, etc.
<Agrajag> anyway, good luck
<RegalEagle> Would installing Fluxbox screw anything up with X?
<Jinkguns_> thanks all
<nekr0z> RegalEagle: Even if it would, X could be repaired :)
<RegalEagle> Well does anyone know if it would for sure?
<RegalEagle> Fluxbox looks awesome and the description says it integrates with X
<windowz_exile> try it.. and we will all know
<kitche> RegalEagle: umm no fluxbox has nothing to do with X besides that it's a window manager
<windowz_exile> :)
<RegalEagle> kitche: So installing it wouldnt **** anything up?
<nekr0z> RegalEagle: I myself have installed it, played around a little and faded back to XFCE with no problems.
<kitche> RegalEagle: that statement you just said can be said for gnome kde and any others
<RegalEagle> ah
<RegalEagle> well thanks, I'll try it out then
<agent> anyone have a gmail invitation they are willing to share?
<RegalEagle> agent
<kitche> agent: just get one yourself
<RegalEagle> Ive got thousands :p
<nekr0z> agent: me too
<kitche> I just signed up for gmail and it gave me the code :)
<metatecque> I got gmail invite - whats yr email
<jcdutton> I think gmail has just died
<elkbuntu> gmail is offtopic for here, please go to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Andi1984> does anyone can help me with fish-shell?
<agent> kitche: what country did you sign up from?
<finalbeta_> weee, ubuntu just frose up again. I'll have to buy myself a windows license to get a stable system. At a certain point it just starts taking cpu/lagging until the whole thing just freezes
<windowz_exile> uhhh
<george_> hey guys, I have just installed mysql through syanptic manager, but it's failing at the first hurdle, I'm getting access rights issues when I try to run mysqld
<nekr0z> Ok, I see this is not the place to ask about setting up keyboard. Could anyone please tell me the right place then?
<elkbuntu> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<windowz_exile> finalbeta_, whats the last thing you installed?
<nekr0z> elkbuntu: I know, but this doesn't solve my problem.
<elkbuntu> nekr0z, what is your problem then?
<kitche> nekr0z: you having troubles with your keyboard in ubuntu?
<nekr0z> kitche: Compose key only.
<finalbeta_> windowz_exile , gossip, but it's not running, this is my laptop, I don't really run anything on this.
<nekr0z> elkbuntu: Compose key doesn't work in Qt apps, but works good in GTK ones
<kitche> sorry but what's a compose key nekr0z?
<nekr0z> kitche: That's a key you set up to enter things like  or 
<windowz_exile> finalbeta_, whats the system specs?
<george_> does anyone know the best place to get help with setting up mysql?
<windowz_exile> alt?
<finalbeta_> Dell inspiron 8200 1,8Ghz CPU/512Mb ram
<kitche> george_: #mysql
<caminomaster> hello
<caminomaster> I'm looking 4 a CD cataloger, an someone suggest one?
<caminomaster> can
<elkbuntu> nekr0z, does the instructiosn here help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1729404
<windowz_exile> cataloger? like a cd drive tower?
<Creeture> Anybody know how to make edgy boot with the 2.4 kernel?
<elkbuntu> nekr0z, nm, notice you there noe
<finalbeta_> windowz_exile if I look at my monitors, cpu actually stays around 20%, but I/O wait is maximum.
<nekr0z> elkbuntu: So it doesn't :(
<elkbuntu> nekr0z, in what way does it not work? does it say kcontrol is not a command, or something else?
<nekr0z> elkbuntu: kcontrol itself works, but doesn't seem to have influence on keyboard settings, because the DE is GNOME, not KDE.
<Destiny123> hello
<nekr0z> Destiny123: hey
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dm__> Anyone have experience with Coolbits in edgy?
<elkbuntu> nekr0z, have you tried asking in #kubuntu at all? they'd be the people to know what you're missing
<bruenig> !metaquestion
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dm__> !coolbits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coolbits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> what is coolbits and what is your problem
<dm__> coolbits is an nvidia overclocker, and i cant get it to show up in nvidia-settings
<nekr0z> elkbuntu: I'll go and try, but don't think they have a clue - this one seems like GNOME's problem
<kitche> dm__: they made a linux version of it? I always thought it was for windows
<dm__> coolbits comes with their drivers
<LjL> !info nvclock | dm__, dunno about coolbits, but there's this
<ubotu> nvclock: Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b-1 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 160 kB
<dm__> its not a program, just info with the driver
<LjL> (as well as nvclock-gtk and nvclock-qt)
<aimtrainer> hi! I have a problem downloading stuff from xdcc bots. I have xchat set on auto accept dcc sends. But the transfers dont start under "remaining" it always says "starting" and afte a couple of secs I get a msg from the bot htat I have a transfer pending - can anyone hlp m eplease
<aimtrainer>  before I had another distro and an older xchat and I didnt have that problem
<aimtrainer>  I never had any ports forwarded for irc
<kitche> dm__: coolbits actually is a seperate add on
<dm__> ljl well im using NVclock, but it doesnt actually change the clock speed, no perf increase
<dm__> ljl dm@dm-laptop:~$ nvclock_gtk
<dm__> bash: nvclock_gtk: command not found
<Rebirth> any LD gurus here?
<bense> okay, so i come from gentoo, is there a way of "updating portage" with ubuntu?
<LjL> !info nvclock-gtk | dm__, it's a package you have to install
<ubotu> nvclock-gtk: Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b-1 (edgy), package size 198 kB, installed size 500 kB
<LjL> anyway afaik it just does the same thing that plain nvclock does - only using a GTK interface instead of a text one
<dm__> ljl happen to have a repo ? i dont seem to have that
<nekr0z> elkbuntu: People in #kubuntu don't seem to know anything on this subject.
<roland_> I am running etchy on an intel centrino duo laptop - however, the machine is only using one processor. What can I do to use both? Before I upgraded, both showed up in the system monitor, but since the upgrade it's only on
<Destiny123> when I run gotmail, I get this: Unable to open /Inbox. at /usr/bin/gotmail line 1024.    Any ideas why?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell dm__ about universe | dm__, you have a private message from Ubotu
<kitche> bense: if you mean apt just do sudo apt-get update but ubuntu freezes their packages
<Nativow> any help with openssl?
<LjL> dm__: it's just in universe
<Rebirth> hello, i get the following linkage problem: Unable to load shared library: libpthread.so.0: No such file or directory
<dm__> ljl ok thanks ill work on it
<Rebirth> what to doo what to do?
<sgirc> hi again
<Destiny123> anyone know please
<Destiny123> ?
<dm__> ljl ok im still quite a noob,  is there a line you can give me to add to my repos ?
<Nativow> any help with openssl?
<bruenig> Rebirth, sudo apt-get install libpthread20
<sgirc> when typing the command insmod pppoatm.ko i get a "unknow symbol in module" error message
<bruenig> Rebirth, that seems like it might be the problem
<LjL> dm__, yes. just look at that page, go to the "console" link; there you find the lines you should add.
<LjL> dm__: but you can do it graphically from Synaptic just as well
<dm__> ljl !easysource gave me dapper stuff, im on edgy
<sgirc> a dmesg prints lines lke unknow symbol ppp_channel_index
<LjL> dm__: well just change dapper into edgy... but anyway, the wiki pages have the lines
<sgirc> does this mean thaht i need to recompile kernel ?
<dm__> ljl ok ty
<RegalEagle> I installed Fluxbox from Synaptic, do I need to restart X now?
<bruenig> RegalEagle, yeah, I believe you pick fluxbox from the sessions menu
<RegalEagle> Better question is, how do I restart X again?
<RegalEagle> oh
<RegalEagle> ok
<Rebirth> ok thx bruenig
<sgirc> when typing the command insmod pppoatm.ko i get a "unknow symbol in module" error message
<bimberi> sgirc: try 'sudo modprobe pppoatm'
<sgirc> ok
<Rebirth> bruenig didnt do the trick ...
<pruebas_max_3> hola alguien puede leerme?
<LjL> !es | pruebas_max_3
<ubotu> pruebas_max_3: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bruenig> Rebirth, you aren't on 64 bit are you?
<Rebirth> no i686
<sgirc> binberi it's ok:) do u know why it didn"t work with modprobe ?
<bruenig> Rebirth, out of ideas
<sgirc> binberi it's ok:) do u know why it didn"t work with insmod sorry
<bimberi> sgirc: insmod just shoves the module into the kernel without considering dependencies.  modprobe will insert any dependant modules
<Rebirth> ok thx anyways
<jenda> Hello, I need help with GRUB. I installed Mandriva to try it out, and told it to install grub in it's root partition. I already have a grub in the MBR, and i did'nt want to mess it up. Now how can I tell grub to boot there?
<sgirc> ok thanks
<bimberi> sgirc: np :)
<rukuartic> hey everyone... having a bit of trouble with the fading right now. Wondered if you all'd know why when I hit the power off button, instead of that nice fade out all the colors get messed up.
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rukuartic> Whoops.
<pip> Hello
<bruenig> !hi | pip
<ubotu> pip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RegalEagle> I installed Fluxbox, but I cant change my screen resolution or change any settings in it
<pip> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're Welcome!
<bruenig> lol
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tuckerm> How can i get dual screens on ubuntu
<pip> !ping
<ubotu> ping: network unreachable
<bimberi> !xinerama | tuckerm
<ubotu> tuckerm: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<funkyHat> tuckerm, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<tuckerm> Thank you very much, i'll look into it
<asc_> Can GRUB boot from a USB drive if BIOS doesn't support it?
<Duke7> Hi :)
<bruenig> !hi | Duke7
<raf256> hm
<ubotu> Duke7: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Duke7> Thank You
<raf256> hello
<Duke7> i have a question actualy
<bruenig> !thanks | Duke7
<ubotu> Duke7: You're Welcome!
<CMM1411> anyone in here familiar with Samba? The whole right click and share idea isn't working with the directories .. I've got two users, both are part of samba (as far as I can tell) and still /var/www/sites w/not share to an XP box ..
<jenda> GRUB: I installed Mandriva to try it out, and told it to install grub in it's root partition. I already have a grub in the MBR, and i did'nt want to mess it up. Now how can I tell grub to boot there?
<Duke7> i just installed ubuntu for the 1st time , and out throought he installation i entered a pass but not a user , and now it asks for both user and pass and nothing seem to work
<Duke7> any idea
<Duke7> !!!!!!
<Destiny123> when I run gotmail, I get this: Unable to open /Inbox. at /usr/bin/gotmail line 1024. Any ideas why?
<Ropechoborra> Hi.. how do i install win32 codecs?
<jenda> Duke7: try leaving the user blank, or try reinstalling if that doesn't work.
<Destiny123> Ropechoborra: why you want it?
<cyris> im trying to install libpam-ldap and libnss-ldap using this article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication , however im not getting prompted for information like the guide says, any ideas?
<kitche> !w32codecs|Ropechoborra
<ubotu> Ropechoborra: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Destiny123> Ropechoborra: try easyubuntu
<Destiny123> Ropechoborra: they have a channel
<CMM1411> Ropechoborra: I suggest hitting up http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy .. and give automatix2 a try .. it did a good job on this box ..
<Ropechoborra> Ok thanks
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<bruenig> at your own risk
<CMM1411> !samba|CMM1411
<ubotu> CMM1411: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Destiny123> bruenig: ty :)
<Duke7> leaving the user blank doesnt work it gives authnitication error , and i reinsalled it for 3 times :)
<Duke7> i thought it was a defualt user
<rukuartic> Does anyone know why my colors mess up during the fade-out when I click the "logoff/restart/etc" button?
<dm__> OK i have added universe repos.. but i still cannot install nvclock_gtk,no such package
<bruenig> Duke7, you had to have given it a username during the installer. It wouldn't have let you hit next if you didn't
<bruenig> nvclock-gtk
<Some_Person> can someone email me the ubuntu edgy theme?
<cyris> dm did you reload ?
<dm__> LOL i got it
<cyris> k
<Duke7> well i might try it for one more time :)
<dm__> was putting a "_ " in there
<Duke7> see you in afew
<tuckerm> I want to  set my moniter's sleep time to 1min, lowest i can go is 11mins : /
<dm__> hmm "Bash: nvclock-gtk: Command not found
<rukuartic> dm__: "sudo apt-get install nvclock-gtk"
<dm__> rukuartic i did and it installed
<rukuartic> dm__: Sometimes the program names aren't the same as the package =\
<bruenig> dm__, it might be called something else
<dm__> rukuartic ahh has an underscore
<DarkSpirit> Is there a Ubuntu Newbie channel ?
<Some_Person> can i search the ubuntu repository with a web browser like debian's?
<kitche> Some_Person: yes packages.ubuntu.com
<LjL> DarkSpirit: no. there's this channel for newbies and not alike
<Cadteach> Hi all. Anyone use i all.  Anyone use LinNeighborhood??
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Some_Person about packages | Some_Person, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Some_Person> you could start one
<asthla>  hi i am new to ubuntu and was having trouble getting my screensaver daemon to start on boot
<bluefox83> where would irssi send a file you got through dcc?
<snype> hey
<rukuartic> bluefox83: Where you started Irssi I guess. You could try "locate <filename>"
<Some_Person> why doesnt edgy come in shipit?
<bluefox83> rukuartic, so if i'm in my home directory and i start irssi, that's where it'll show up?
<bhudda> lo?
<LjL> Some_Person: because Dapper is LTS, so they chose to ship that instead
<snype> its still beta
<LjL> snype: no it's not
<snype> really?
<snype> my bad
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Some_Person> that sucks
<lupine_85> anyone else using the 9742 nvidia drivers?
<snype> if you want me to ship 'em to you pm me
<kitche> bluefox83: it might be in .irssi
<alternatesirk> is anyone familiar with loading screensaver daemon on boot?
<CharlieSu> I'm at work but have SSHed into my home pc.. What is the best way for me to start a torrent in azureus on my home PC from work?  I can forward X11 for azureus but wont it stop when I close the SSH connection?
<DarkSpirit> I am trying to install NVidia drivers, I think I installed them but not correctly. I cannot set my screen resolution to 1280x1024 max it goes to is 1024x786
<Some_Person> so i cant have the latest ubuntu version because of my dialup
<snype> Some_Person I'd say that's about correct
<rukuartic> CharlieSu: You might be able to do something in "screen"... I'm not sure how that'd work though.
<Some_Person> shipit is the reason i chose ubuntu over other distros
<snype> so wait
<Some_Person> my dialup didnt restrict my having it
<snype> it'll be shipit soon enough... hopefully- I'll tell ya though I love it!
<CharlieSu> rukuartic: i'm in screen right now.. but you can forward X11 in screen
<LjL> Some_Person: do you pay by time?
<CharlieSu> rukuartic: it gives a $DISPLAY error
<Some_Person> no
<rukuartic> CharlieSu: Hurm. You could always try a command line torrent program
<Some_Person> by the month
<Some_Person> $10 a month
<CharlieSu> rukuartic: can you suggest one?
<snype> dsl = 14 a month
<snype> why not get that?
<Some_Person> but they're going out of business
<CharlieSu> rukuartic: also, possibly something like PeerGuardian/SafePeer
<LjL> Some_Person: then why don't you just download it? it'll take long, but if it's for free...
<Some_Person> my damn apartments dont allow it
<rukuartic> CharlieSu: rtorrent, not sure...
<Some_Person> i could, but i need the phone line for calling
<snype> anyone here using a thinkpad for their ubuntu
<Some_Person> so no
<LjL> Some_Person: what about during the night?
<Some_Person> no
<reh> Hello
<mikm[laptop] > snype- I am
<snype> are you using fglrx?
<mikm[laptop] > No.  My gfx card isn't supported
<sn00p|> i'm having problems using nsf in ubuntu, I have it nfs setup on freebsd box and i'm trying to connect to it from ubuntu client I try  mount 192.168.1.101:/glftpd/site/incoming /mnt/server
<sn00p|>  and it says the server is down any idea?
<bhudda> yatta!
<mikm[laptop] > snype- What do you need help with?
<snype> nada- i just figured out how to get my fglrx + susped + hibernate + pairview working figured i'd pass on the knowledge
<DarkSpirit> Why doesn't CTRL+V work in Terminal ?
<snype> ctrl+shift+v will work
<DarkSpirit> I want CTRL V
<snype> well, i dont think you can have it....
<Some_Person> CTRL+V=paste
<Agrajag> You don't have a middle mouse button?
<snype> CTRL+SHIFT+V = paste also
<Agrajag> Some_Person: yes, in windows.
<mikm[laptop] > snype- Ahh
<snype> ahh what?
<Some_Person> and in some linux apps
<Pupeno> How do I get the sources of a locale, to create my own locale ?
<rukuartic> DarkSpirit: I think you can edit it in Edit>Preferences
<cyris> ive just installed libpam-ldap and libnss-ldap and now im unable to sudo, i get the following error "sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<Agrajag> and in some applications. The problem here is, in a terminal, you don't want to override key combos just because you can.
<rukuartic> DarkSpirit: Sorry, Edit>Keyboard Shortcuts
<DarkSpirit> Agra: Oh that works :D
<DarkSpirit> ruku: Thanks
<rukuartic> DarkSpirit: Just don't try to make copy ctrl+c... thats short for "exit program"
<Agrajag> What if the application you're running in that  terminal uses ctrl+v for something?
<rukuartic> Agrajag: didn't say it was a good idea. I've run into few problems when I used it a while back.
<world_citizen> hi can someone help me to install my monitor which is not correctly installed by default
<DarkSpirit> I will deal with it later right now I think I found out how to install Nvidia Drivers
<snype> anyone here do a beryl + xgl +fglrx i'm about to do it and wanna know if its decent
<funkyHat> DarkSpirit, not sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<snype> also will it work with the ati "Pairview"
<Ricky28269> Hi, I tried to install Ubuntu and it had an error while resizing my NTFS partition. Now my Windows won't boot, and Ubuntu did not finish installing. I want my Windows partition back but I can't even see it!! What can I do?
<world_citizen> i wish to install my syncMaster 794 mg monitor
<slavik> where can I go to get some help with building a package for ubuntu?
<world_citizen> can someone help please so that i can get the right resolution
<snype> world_citizen if you pm me i can help
<DarkSpirit> funkyHat: I already done that, but I still cannot use 1280x1024
<kitche> slavik: from the ubuntu wiki
<rioghal> !fixres > world_citizen
<slavik> kitche: well, my troubles are more complicated ...
<bimberi> slavik: System -> Help -> System Documentation, Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<funkyHat> DarkSpirit, hm, did you do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable afterwards?
<slavik> kitche: I almost have anjuta 2.0.2 with all packages
<DarkSpirit> I am doing this now
<DarkSpirit> http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Compiz_Nvidia_32bit#Installing_nVIDIA_driver
<slavik> bimberi: we're not talking about problemless compiles
<DarkSpirit> Has it all I think
<rioghal> slavik, seen this page?  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<bimberi> slavik: i took your question at face value
<bimberi> as are others
<slavik> bimberi: sorry
<bimberi> slavik: np :)
<slavik> the trouble is that there is error with glade plugin code ...
<kitche> !anjuta|slavik
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<slavik> and there is no valgrind-dev package
<slavik> kitche: we're not talking about newbie stuff :)
<RaiderX> Hey I need the build-essential package.
<slavik> and I am trying to get it to compile with all plugins
<slavik> RaiderX: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<rioghal> RaiderX, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RaiderX> i cant do that
<slavik> rioghal: :P
<slavik> RaiderX: why not?
<slavik> RaiderX: enable universe and multiverse
<rioghal> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rukuartic> Last I heard, Anjuta 2 was messed up. I like the old anjuta... ...found a package somewhere online and used that.
<RaiderX> im in windows right now, i need to set up ndiswrapper for my wireless adapter. I cant do that without my internet and I cant get a live connection on this computer to do it
<kitche> slavik: if there is no valgrind-dev package then download the source for valgrind
<slavik> rukuartic: yes, but now that gedit has built in terminal, I don't really care that anjuta 2 must set up a project even for single file compiles
<bimberi> RaiderX: do you have an Ubuntu CD? build-essential and its dependencies are on it
<slavik> kitche: but the only source they have is 3.2.1 and it doesn't compile ...
<RaiderX> so they install with ubuntu, or they jsut sit on the CD?
<Some_Person> newbies: go to #ubuntu-newbies so you dont piss off everyone here who REALLY needs help
<slavik> Some_Person: who are you anyway :P
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Some_Person> Some person
<slavik> 
<bimberi> RaiderX: they're not installed by default but each CD has a repository with them in it
<DaVeG> Hey, I'm having problems with my Apache2 server. I've just enabled SSL on it, by following the guide on the ubuntu website, and it now only works on the SSL port, if i try the normal http port it just says bad request. Can any one help?
<RaiderX> ok thansk bimberi
<slavik> !ubotu
<rukuartic> DaVeG: Someone might be able to, you might find better help in #apache though.
<slavik> ubotu, tell me about ubotu
<nu> Hello. I downloaded a font. Where should i put it so that i can use it as my default system font?
<bimberi> RaiderX: np.  It should also have ndiswrapper-utils on it it too btw
<DaVeG> rukuartic, thanks
<RaiderX> oh
<evad> DaVeG: it thinks SSL is enabled on both 80 and 443 if it says bad request
<RaiderX> ok, thats really what would help, a precompiled ndiswrapper =p
<DaVeG> evad, how do i change that?
<evad> DaVeG: With mine I have a virtual host on 80 with SSL off and a virtual host on 443 with SSL on
<arpu> hi @all
<DaVeG> ok, thanks :) i'll see if that works evad
<evad> it's annoying that you have to do that, but, heh :/
<cyris> i cant sudo because im screwed pam authentication somehow, i know how to fix it by removing libpam-ldap, but i cant cause i cant sudo. anyone with ideas?
<arpu> can someone help me with php5-cli ? php5 with apache und mysql works fine but php5-cli give me this error PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20051025/msql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20051025/msql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<bimberi> cyris: boot into recovery mode and remove it
<cyris> bimberi ok
<DaVeG> evad, could you possiblly let me see your virtual server config file? im not all that good with apache
<rukuartic> Still having trouble with my poweroff colors... When I hit the poweroff button, it doesn't fade nicely like GKSU
<arpu> /usr/lib/php5/20051025/msql.so is the right directory :-(
<dean_> hi all
<frank> hello
<evad> I upgraded ubuntu on my laptop with a broken dvd drive and got the evil bug/problem where my swap space no longer works. If only the DVD drive worked :/
<Deanodriver> I'm having a little trouble getting my nvidia drivers installed
<evad> oh well, I'll send it off to be fixed.
<dm> anyone play around with NVCLOCK? i have an issue
<snido> Hey guys, how do I upgrade my current ubuntu standard (generic edition) to x86_64 one? in order to make my amd64 cpu run more efficeitnly?
<evad> ask your questions :P
<snido> pardon my mispelling
<kitche> evad: how do you know your swap doesn't work?
<evad> kitche: it says "failed" when "activating swap"
<Deanodriver> I've installed the nvidia-glx, and the linux-restricted-modules packages (for a number of kernels)
<evad> and theres no swap under mount so
<dm> Well when i change speeds on my NVclock it goes all grainy and reboots my computer, yet i dont change it very much, anyone help ? ???
<evad> Deanodriver: Did you enable "nvidia" rather than "nv" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Deanodriver> however when i do: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it says it's unable to load nvidia kernel driver
<evad> oh.
<eric> hi, i upgraded my system and now the mouse is crazy, i cant control it
<kitche> evad: swap doesn't show up under mount but check your /etc/fstab to make sure it's all correct
<cyris> bimberi that worked, thanks
<evad> uhm
<evad> thats true
<bimberi> cyris: cool, np :)
<dm> Anyone help with NVclock ?
<eric> i am using vesa driver, because does not recognice mi via unichrome pro igp,
<nu> Hello. I downloaded a font. Where should i put it so that i can use it as my default system font?
<evad> but my swap is wrong - it's a known bug with 6.06->6.10
<arpu> no ideas :-( ^^^
<RaiderX> ok, once I have ndiswrapper set up, does it explain how to set up my drivers?
<kitche> !unichrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> nu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Deanodriver> i've got all the restricted-modules except 686 and k7, and I'm running an a64 3500+ (with i386 install)
<kitche> eric: you have to install the driver seperate
<eric> how can fix my mouse, i would like to use vesa, no problem with it, but i need to correct the mouse
<dm> !nvclock
<ubotu> nvclock: Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b-1 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 160 kB
<eric> how can install the driver?
<dm> ljl u there
<rag> please a question about  packages
<RaiderX> !ndiswrapper
<rag> hol
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rag> hi * :)
<Deanodriver> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eric> kitche but my moused trouble happens after upgrade
<dm> anyone use nvclock?
<kitche> eric: what is your mouse doing exactly?
<Newbie_Frank> Can i use WINE to run apps from my windows Partition that has a program already installed?
<rag> do you know about language translation lists for adept, synaptic, kpackage, etc?
<bruenig> Newbie_Frank, yes
<dm> newbie_frank most times,.. yes
<eric> when X start, when i move my mouse, its move erratical totally
<Newbie_Frank> how?
<rag> translation lists for description of each software
<rag> for example
<evad> Newbie_Frank: "wine /path/to/windows/exe"
<bruenig> Newbie_Frank, wine "/path/to/exe
<Newbie_Frank> thanks
<eric> kitche, i can not control
<eric> the mouse
<nixbox> hi all
<nixbox> I have a file with multiple lines, each line is basically a number, i want to insert each line from this file to another file, such that each line is appended to the each line of the new file. how do i do that?
<slavik> eric, USB mouse?
<eric> ps/2 optical
<kitche> !offtopic|nixbox
<ubotu> nixbox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slavik> nixbox: don't get it, could you restate please
<bruenig> offtopic?
<slavik> eric, I remember having a similar problem, don't remember what though
<bruenig> how is that offtopic
<eric> :-(
<slavik> ahh
<eric> i am going to eat foot
<eric> food
<slavik> eric, wait
<slavik> eric, ubuntu>food
<slavik> eric, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and when it asks for mouse, select auto or bus mouse ...
<slavik> select auto if you can, bus mouse if auto is not there
<evad> bruenig: well, it's hardly ubuntu-centric, so it's not ubuntu support, it's unix support ;)
<bruenig> it is support on ubuntu
<kitche> bruenig: no it's not he asked in ##slackware also
<iBashUsr> hey... can i hibernate ubuntu from command line?
<bruenig> ah, well considering that I suppose
<lupine_85> so if s/he'd said "how do I do that in ubuntu", would it be less off-topic? ;)
<evad> he asked in #debian too
<rag> please , about software list and description on other languages, is it possible<'
<rag> ?
<slavik> iBashUsr: look into shutdown (man shutdown)
<Deanodriver> brb, i'm gonna reboot
<iBashUsr> slavik: doesn't help
<iBashUsr> shutdown doesn't have a hibernate command
<slavik> iBashUsr: sorry, only thing that came to mind ...
<iBashUsr> well, the GUI gnome interface has a shutdown option
<morten> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/input/8396/
<iBashUsr> it gotta correspond to some command line option
<morten> this is too cool for school
<morten> iBashUsr: have you considered using the suspend2 hibernate thingy?
<DarkSpirit> Hi
<iBashUsr> morten: i haven't tried anything yet
<morten> i'd consider it
<DarkSpirit> I got NVidia Installed, but couldnt get Beryl
<funkyHat> :( enabling SHMConfig for my touchpad broke X :(
<morten> it's a commandline tool
<funkyHat> Unless I should have rebooted rather than just restarting X...
<DarkSpirit> Also how can I set the TASKBAR ITEM not to fill the taskbar ?
<morten> funkyHat: why would you need to reboot?
<funkyHat> morten, no idea
<morten> you practically never have to reboot
<iBashUsr> morten: do i have to install it?
<morten> yes
<morten> it's in the repo
<Jake-_> i'm trying to install acer_acpi from guides but I'm keep getting FATAL: Error inserting acer_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/extra/acer_acpi.ko): No such device, i have acer ferrari 4000 laptop, anyone have any solution to correct this please
<iBashUsr> morten: what's the package name?
<iBashUsr> suspend2 didn't come up with anything
<snido> Guys, which file-sharing application should I get for Ubuntu?
<warlock[S] > Anyone know how to make apache to support swedish language?
<morten> iBashUsr: search for 'hibernate'
<Brokenstein> hey i got a new external harddrive i'm looking to fill up with music. what filesystem has good seek times for gigs of small files?
<mitrovarr> is there any way to non-destructively resize a ntfs partition?
<cfedde> warlock[S] : in what way do you want it to support swedish?
<morten> mitrovarr: partitionmagic
<Agrajag> mitrovarr: I've done it with parted before
<Agrajag> and ntfsresize
<mitrovarr> morten:  did that ever become free?  it didn't used to be
<rukuartic> Brokenstein: I think XFS wasn't too bad, but it was shakey
<slavik> mitrovarr: yes, because partition magic can do it ...
<morten> mitrovarr: dunno. i don't know if it's available for linux at all. but since you have an ntfs partition, i presume you have a dualboot, so that shouldn't be a problem.
<iBashUsr> morten: nothing... just a kernel patch
<morten> i doubt it's free, though
<morten> iBashUsr: perhaps it's in universe or multiverse
<mitrovarr> morten:  It's not for me, actually, it's for a friend who wants to resize his ntfs and set up a dual boot
<iBashUsr> morten: i have multiverse
<superkirbyartist> Anyone knows if I can Wine Lexmark drivers?
<morten> mitrovarr: in that case he needs a windows tool in either case, doesn't he? i recommend partition magic.
<mitrovarr> morten:  negative experiences with resizing partitions in the past has convinced me to set them up properly at install for many years :-)
<Agrajag> mitrovarr: you don't have to do it with windows toold
<morten> mitrovarr: of course. but he's asking.
<funkyHat> morten, mitrovarr, the ubuntu install CD will resize ntfs partitions for you...
<DaVeG> evad could you please give me a copy of ur vitrual hosts file? i've not got much idea what to do
<maxxism> anyone here try out the newest version of Parallels under ubuntu?
<morten> iBashUsr: it's there, dude. "hibernate - smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk)"
<mitrovarr> funkyhat:  I understand it will try, but will it work?
<rukuartic> Hurm. I've installed Ubuntu, and I want to dualboot with Windows. However, that means losing grub. Anyone have tips on how to reinstall grub (without floppies)
<iBashUsr> morten: oh? that one? lol
<DarkSpirit> What is the difference between the GENERIC and non one in GRUB when you start up your PC ?
<corevette> is there a reason my internet ubuntu works when run on vmware through windows, but it doesn't work when run by itself?
<mitrovarr> funkyhat:  and does he have to check and defrad the disk first?
<iBashUsr> morten: i was looking for something that says suspend2 or suspend... yeah... i see that package
<evad> DaVeG: umm, I can't really, it's for work ;)
<DaVeG> evad, could you edit out the parts i dont need to see? ^^
<warlock[S] > cfedde, some symbols, like , or (c) the copyright sign, isn't showed at some index pages
<warlock[S] > is there a way to fix this ?
<evad> no, I need to go to bed, sorry :(
<DaVeG> okies
<cfedde> warlock[S] : apache has ways to support internationalization.  iirc one of the methods is triggered by adding a .se to the end of files that are specificaly swedish.  But then I'm just a yokel from the US so what do I know.
<warlock[S] > hmm
<warlock[S] > but is ther some other way to fix this ?
<superkirbyartist> Can I use my Windows drivers on Ubuntu with Wine?
<warlock[S] > ex, in apache.conf or somethniog.
<mjr> superkirbyartist, no
<superkirbyartist> mjr: Why not?
<cfedde> warlock[S] : it's supported by the character set that the page sends to the browser.
<mjr> because Wine doesn't do that
<cfedde> character encoding even.
<cfedde> I should shut up though and let someone who knows the answer speak
<mitrovarr> alright
<mitrovarr> well thanks guys, hopefully it'll work for him
<DarkSpirit> Is there a HOWTo for Beryl
<jrib> !beryl | DarkSpirit
<ubotu> DarkSpirit: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<DarkSpirit> I installed it, but not perfectly it seems
<Litropy> Hi, all. My ubuntu installation is hanging at "Starting up the partitioner" (scanning disks...). I previously installed Yellow Dog Linux, and that might have something to do with it. I formatted my 2GB swap partition using the GNOME Partition Editor, then within the ubuntu installer I selected the partition I used for YDL, and checked the option to format it. I am currently running on the install CD. Thanks in advance for your help.
<stalefries> DarkSpirit: there are plenty of howtos on ubuntuforums.org
<DarkSpirit> Thanks
<stalefries> !beryl|DarkSpirit
<ubotu> DarkSpirit: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<stalefries> oh, that's no help
<jrib> the #ubuntu-xgl has links to a howto
<stalefries> Oh, it seems you ca do '/j #ubuntu-xgl'
<jrib> insert "topic" in there
<Dink> Litropy, do you know if the ydl for ps3 is out yet or better yet are you a subscribed member to get it ? ;)
<stalefries> Dink: is that the thing for installing linux on PS3? It's out
<stalefries> Dink; there's vids all over the place
<Dink> thats to install FC5
<Litropy> Dink, I don't own a PS3, however I do know it's possible to install linux on a PS#
<Dink> YDL suppose to be support actually
<Dink> YDL is suppose to support ps3
<stalefries> ah, I get what ydl means now :)
<morten> this is strange. i'm trying to remove the nvidia drivers, but when i do, all of xorg is listed for removal
<sn00p|> how do I connect to a freebsd samba server using ubuntu?
<Litropy> any help, guys?
<morten> wtf. how is xorg dependant on the nvidia driver? i have nv installed...
<stalefries> sn00p|, same as for anything samba
<Dink> been waiting for the ppc of kubuntu to finish downloading so i can try that on the ps3
<stalefries> !samba|sn00p|
<ubotu> sn00p|: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sn00p|> stalefries, I never did ubuntu
<sn00p|> stalefries, i'm not using windows, ubuntu and freebsd as the samba server
<stalefries> sn00p\, it's the same concept either way
<dm> Anyone, i change my clock freqs with NVclock ( non GUI ) and it changes nothign
<h1v> Hmm, thats strange. 6.10 hangs right after the Ubuntu logo loading screen...
<stalefries> sn00p|, all the same software
<dm> i still get the same FPS in WoW
<Litropy> Update: I'm going to try and format the 8GB partition using GPEditor
<dm> and coolbits would show up in nvidia-settings
<sn00p|> stalefries, is there a gui for samba or something connectin g to a samba server?
<slavik> sn00p|: I haven't seen one ...
<stalefries> sn00p|, click Places>Network Servers...
<funkyHat> !sn00p| | samba
<stalefries> sn00p|, that should list it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sn00p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<funkyHat> oops
<stalefries> funkyHat, tried that already
<funkyHat> !samba | sn00p|
<ubotu> sn00p|: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dm> anyone help with NVclock or coolbits ? please
<kalikiana> Is there a way to make java app(let)s look like gtk apps?
<sn00p|> stalefries, network servers didn't list it
<stalefries> hmm
<morten> argh. why the fuck can't i remove the nvidia driver without removing xorg? it makes no sense!
<sn00p|> I got everything setup right on the samba server on freebsd
<eric>  i am back
<stalefries> sn00p|, have you tried telling nautilus to connect to the server, via hostname/ip?
<thor> sn00p|: swat is a gui interface for samba
<sn00p|> yea
<eric> anyone suggested me a solution for mouse descontrol?
<stalefries> morten, dunno. Have you set the driver in xorg.conf back to 'nv'?
<Harry> yo
<morten> yes
<stalefries> hi, Harry
<Harry> anyoen isntall ubuntu ppc on thier ps3
<rad|x> hi, does anyone know why i get 'no rule to make target 'arch/i386/kernel/msr.c' when i try to compile a module? I have source and headers installed.
<maxxism> Harry that would be awesome
<stalefries> Harry, talk to Dink
<kitche> dm: you have to add a line to your xorg.conf under Device for your nvidia card and it should be Option "Coolbits" "1" then you will be bale to use coolbits
<eric> anyone can help me my mouse is totally erratic,
<Harry> maxxisom u can
<Harry> dink
<maxxism> nice
<snido> ErKitche, what about onboard GPU?
<Dink> Harry, im going to try in about 20min
<Harry> nice
<maxxism> will any ppc version work?
<Harry> u get everything
<Harry> all the patches and boot laoder
<Dink> waiting for the dvd to finish downloading
<Harry> maxxism yes
<Harry> dink u get all those
<snido> I have GeForce 6100 GPU and chipsets too. Will the geforce driver install drivers for all of that?
<Dink> no need for patches if you using the PPC version from what I heard .. but bootloader yes
<Harry> dink pm
<Harry> dink ps3 kernal patches
<Harry> u get those
<maxxism> Dink keep us posted.  you should make a video of it and post it on youtube.  I am seeing lots of Fedora ones already
<Dink> i think the kernel patches are for the regular version
<Dink> maxxism, i will try but i dont think i will be successful cuz im sure others have tried
<kitche> snido: you would probably have to use the nforce drivers
<rad|x> anyone can help me with module compilation problem?
<snido> so not graphic display driver, only the nforce one?
<snido> or both?
<kalikiana> Is there a way to make java app(let)s look like gtk apps?
<Harry> dink http://www.playstation.com/ps3-openplatform/index.html
<snido> Nvidia Display Driver + nDriver
<bhudda> muahah Beryl is super cool!
<snido> nForce i mean
<stalefries> kalikiana, doubt it
<kitche> snido: both the line I said gets added to xorg.conf
<Dink> Harry yeah i already have that installed
<Dink> that installs kboot
<Dink> and from kboot you install your distro
<Dink> thats where i got stuck last time with ubuntu/kubuntu
<stalefries> kalikiana, java apps should already use gtk, otherwise, tough luck
<snido> yeah, i oughta to follow nvidia's installation instruction. its on driver dl page
<snido> thanks
<Dink> i couldnt figure out how to start the installation
<Harry> dink
<Harry> take photos and maybe video
<Dink> if I succeed i will
<Dink> even post a howto
<Harry> take of isntall as well
<maxxism> good luck Dink.  hope it works.
<Harry> dink u got 20 gb or 60
<Litropy> alright - I have a partition that's 31.50KiB that GPEditor can't recognize - I'm thinking that's my bootloader. Could I format that and not mess things up? I do still want to choose whether to boot into OS X or Ubuntu...
<Dink> lol it didnt work last night but it might be cuz i wasnt using the DVD install
<Dink> 60
<kalikiana> stalefries: i do only have gtk2, so i assume they are using pure x - which is ugly
<Harry> dink only dvd workd
<Harry> that y
<stalefries> Litropy: leave it alone
<Dink> yeah i read that today
<Harry> lol
<Litropy> right on, stalefries
<Dink> 20min or so till it finishes downloading
<stalefries> kalikiana, if it doesn't look like gtk in the first place, you don't have much of a chance of fixing it, unless you modify the source yourself and do it
<Harry> dink
<Harry> http://forums.qj.net/f-ps3-linux-283.html/
<Harry> gread ps3 linux forum
<Dink> btw i would suggest formating now before you start any games ;) I just lost my saved games of when i beat resistance
<Litropy> Update: running installer
<Dink> yeah but it just talks about FC5 ;)
<Harry> dink ure supposed ot formt
<sn00p|> anybody have any experience using nfs client ubuntu server freebsd?
<Dink> i know i did it after i beat resistance and had to lose my beat game :(
<stalefries> Harry, Dink, could you two take this to something like #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<maxxism> funny how any PPC distro will work with Cell processors.  I know Cell is a PPC derivative,  but i doubt the normal PPC linux kernel will take advantage of all the Cell features????
<morten> is there any reasonable explanation why i'm unable to remove nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-kernel-source without completely removing xorg in the process?
<Dink> ubuntu ppc is supported here isnt it ?
<stalefries> Dink, sure, but you're talking about other stuff
<stalefries> Dink, maye you and Harry could do this over IM?
<Dink> sorry dont understand what you mean by other stuff ?
<RobNyc> banshee vs rhythmbox ?
<Dink> we talking about installing ubuntu ppc
<Dink> the system shouldnt matter
<stalefries> whatever
<stalefries> robNyc, your choice
<wasp_ems> hello is there a way that you can install a window manager and change its menu?
<sn00p|> stalefries, you know much about nfs on ubuntu?
<stalefries> RobNyc, it's all a matter of preference
<RobNyc> true
<stalefries> sn00p|, no idea
<bizzy> hey all
<Litropy> Alrighr, I'm at the "prepare mount points" section. I've got my 8GB partition as root, my 2GB partition as swap, and then there's a third that's set as /media/untitled which is 100MB. What's up with that? Do I need that?
<Kingsqueak> wasp_ems: each one has a different method, but sure
<stalefries> !nfs|sn00p|
<ubotu> sn00p|: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<RobNyc> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rioghal> wasp_ems, many window managers keep their menus in seperate text files in your $HOME somewhere.. i know fluxbox, openbox and windowmaker do that
<SUSHi> !compiz
<stalefries> Litropy, that's probably some cd or other, if it's at /media
<Kingsqueak> wasp_ems: fluxbox is one of the simplest, you just edit ~/.fluxbox/menu
<bizzy> !compiz
<SUSHi> Hey apparently the repositories for compiz isn't working ... anyone got it to work on Edgy?
<wasp_ems> Kingsqueak, hi...i have xubuntu installed but the menu is totally different to kde or ubuntu and is i think much harder to figure out..how can i change that?
<Litropy> erm... okay. Clicking Forward
<bizzy> im having the same prob
<rioghal> wasp_ems, fluxbox is quite nice, imho
<stalefries> SUSHi, check ubuntuforums.org, especially the FAQ's, howtos, tips and tricks section
<Teejay__> HI I just installed Ubuntu and I am wondering if gxine and totem are more or less the same application
<funkyHat> "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<funkyHat> I have set SHMConfig to true...
<rioghal> wasp_ems, you might want to /join #xubuntu and ask there
<Litropy> Got ti!
<Litropy> heh, so excited I went dyslexic.
<h1v> Is there any key to disable the bootsplash in the 6.10 liveCD?
<rioghal> Litropy, hahahaha
<stalefries> Teejay__, totem is pre-installed, and can use the xine engine.
<SUSHi> stalefries: i assume you're telling me to look for how to add repositories?   Well I've added like 7 of them whihc are supposed to have compiz and i apt updated... still cant install compiz-plugins package or csm
<funkyHat> Unless it shouldn't go in the InputDevice section...
<Teejay__> thanks
<Kingsqueak> wasp_ems: look at xfce.org for how to edit the xfce menus
<bimberi> Teejay__: the installed Totem uses gstreamer
<wasp_ems> rioghal, ..how can i install fluxbox and remove xfce?
<JoshJ> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* JoshJ shrugs
<stalefries> SUSHi, I can't help you any farther, that's all I know
<JoshJ> i use beryl so...
<SUSHi> thanks
<JoshJ> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<sn00p|> stalefries, when I try to connect to the server using nfs it says nfs server is down
<JoshJ> consider that i guess
<rioghal> wasp_ems, you want to go back to pure gnome?
<JoshJ> it was easy for me
<TomMayfair> what is kubuntu ?
<SUSHi> JoshJ I've read all the faq's         and everyone who tries it doesnt work for them tooo
<bimberi> !kubuntu | TomMayfair
<stalefries> sn00p|, that stinks. I can't help you on that either.
<ubotu> TomMayfair: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<JoshJ> maybe try Beryl instead of Compiz, SUSHi
<rioghal> wasp_ems, if you want to go back to pure gnome, try this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<wasp_ems> rioghal, basically i used to use kubuntu so i am much familiar with it..but i want to get a lighter manger..
<Kingsqueak> wasp_ems: if you right click the desktop , go to Settings -> Menu Editor
<SUSHi> Joshj good idea
<rioghal> wasabi_,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Litropy> Alright, I'm quitting in order to get more CPU. Be back when I'm running on my drive!
<rioghal> !fluxbox > wasp_ems
<Olipro> hello, I've installed Ubuntu on another machine, and someone is requesting Internet Explorer on it, is this possible to install?
<RobNyc> Speedup internet (Disable IPV6) http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DisableIPV6
<stalefries> Litropy, bye!
<snido> lol ..
<rioghal> wasp_ems, fluxbox is a nice and light wm, i use it on my PII's
<jubo1> hello
<stalefries> Olipro, check ies4l on google
<snido> We have a better Internet based browser on Ubuntu or other linux distors
<Litropy> Damn, it won't let me quit. Oh well.
<snido> Internet Explorer = garbage
<snido> no offense
<Olipro> I know
<Olipro> I hate it too
<wasp_ems> rioghal, so once i install it do i just remove xfce?
<stalefries> snido has a point, but it may be some specific reason to use IE
<Wodger> Olipro not really no
<Olipro> can IE7 be run with a wrapper or anything though?
<stalefries> no
<snido> :p
<Wodger> maybe though wine or not
* Wodger hasn't used wine
<Olipro> ah, ok
<rioghal> wasp_ems, do you have another desktop/windw manager on that box now? if so, you can remove xfce now and install flux or install flux and then remove xfce, its up to you
<kalikiana> Olipro: if it *must* be, you ies4linux (ie6, though)
<nanotube> hello, I have connected shortcats of samba network server on my desktop. How can I access this share from applications such as thunderbird or firefox? I can access it only from openoffice..thanks
<Olipro> it's just for viewing webpages
<Olipro> since it's needed to test compatibility
<Wodger> the other option is a virtual machine?
<Skwid_> what do you guys use for IRC on ubuntu ?
<stalefries> Oliprom try to get this person to use Firefox instead
<Skwid_> xchat mostly ?
<bizzy> hey sushi
<Olipro> well... obviously it's just for viewing webpages :P
<kalikiana> Olipro: that's okay, then *sigh* :D
<stalefries> oh, ah
<Kingsqueak> Skwid_: irssi
<SUSHi> hey bizzy
<bizzy> have u figured it out yet
<stalefries> Skwid_, xchat here
<stalefries> although sometimes irssi
<Olipro> stalefries: no, to see if developed webpages are compatible with IE
<Skwid_> stalefries: regular or gnome ?
<rioghal> Skwid_, xchat here though my bf uses irssi
<stalefries> Skwid_ gnome
<stalefries> Olipro: yeah, I saw that after I said what I did
<Olipro> ok
<nanotube> hello, I have connected shortcats of samba network server on my desktop. How can I access this share from applications such as thunderbird or firefox? I can access it only from openoffice..thanks
<stalefries> Olipro, a good thing to look into is ies4l
<stalefries> (IE's for Linux)
<SUSHi> bizzy nobody knows - we gotta try beryl instead
<Olipro> will do
<kalikiana> Olipro: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux
<Olipro> also, for myself
<bizzy> no.. f that
<bizzy> lol
<Olipro> is there any decent PIC interfacting stuff for linux?
<stalefries> nanotube: nope, I doubt it
<Kingsqueak> nanotube: if it's mounted, just do  file:///path/to/files
<DarkSpirit> It seems that Ubuntu the Windows Fill the Taskbar, how can I disable this ?
<mark007_> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<jack|ass> So Edgy crashes whenever the power cable comes disconnected from my laptop.  It decides that it's at 99% power and needs to shut down...
<bizzy> ok sushi
<hikenboot> hello all--anyone know what DTC is in relation to apache and what package provides it on ubuntu...
<nanotube> Kingsqueak: its not mounted as a smbfs ...
<Kingsqueak> nanotube: then that's your answer basically
<RobNyc> !disableipv6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disableipv6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nanotube> stalefries: what it is problem with some applications..OpenOffice has no problem with that.,.
<t9k326> Hello there!
<bimberi> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Kingsqueak> nanotube: create a 'noauto' mount in /etc/fstab for the share, that way you can mount when you want
<stalefries> nanotube: OpenOffice must have special support or something
<t9k326> does anyone has tried speech recognition on ubuntu/kubuntu?
<bigcat> ~~~^_^
<stalefries> t9k326: no idea, haven't heard of anything of the sort
<JoshJ> ...how the hell do you pronounce "^_^"
<stalefries> JoshJ: curl your lips upward, and make your eyes pointy
<Kingsqueak> JoshJ: literally,  carat, underscore, carat
<nanotube> Kingsqueak: I did test that is working however I got more then one desktop with are connected to domain
<nanotube> Kingsqueak: is there any pam anuthentication against domain for smbfs?
<Kingsqueak> nanotube: I would bet there is, but I'm not sure
<nanotube> Kingsqueak: thanks
<stalefries> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> nanotube: put 'pam samba' in google, a lot of pages come up
<stalefries> !google>stalefries
<hikenboot> anyone please?
<t9k326> stalefries: I seached oon google, and find this: https://glec.umanizales.edu.co/index.php/corporate/proyectos/gervoice
<stalefries> hikenboot, what was your question?
<t9k326> in spanish
<stalefries> t9k326: spanish is ok with me
<hikenboot> anyone know what DTC in relation to apache is and what provides it?
<stalefries> to a point :)
<t9k326> ehe
<nanotube> Kingsqueak: thank.. maybe what I need is PAM for mount
<dibblego> I have my disk partitioned into two / and /home - is there any software I can use to join them together as one partition?
<hikenboot> I do apt-cache search dtc and dont find anything and internet search isn't much better
<Kingsqueak> hikenboot: Domain Technologies Control panel maybe?
<stalefries> t9k326: that site hass certificate problems
<Kingsqueak> hikenboot: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.06_dtc_isp_server maybe that can help?
<Litropy> dibblego: Idunno - that sounds highly implausible to me
<Kingsqueak> nanotube: yeah looks like it can do it
<t9k326> stalefries: yep, but its real
<stalefries> t9k326: there's an english portion there
<stalefries> t9k326: looks interesting!
<t9k326> stalefries: at leidn't broke my office's win2k..
<stalefries> t9k326: 'apt-cache search gervoice'
<hikenboot> Kingsqueak, what did you search for I was unable to find it on google
<Kingsqueak> hikenboot: 'apache DTC'
<dibblego> Litropy, surely I can at least extend a partition?
<snido> hey why my os is called edubuntu instead of just ubuntu?
<dibblego> in which case, I'd copy everything across from one partition, extend it, then copy it back
<t9k326> stalefries: oks I will try searching for it Thanks a lot (I fynalli go home!
<dibblego> snido, because you installed the edubuntu distribution
<stalefries> t9k326: sounds good
<snido> :P oh
<Wodger> edubuntu is varation of ubuntu
<snido> can i upgrade or change it to other ?
<stalefries> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<kmkmeka> is there a fix on the internal card reader on ubuntu edgy yet?
<Litropy> dibblego: Without reformatting? I don't know much, but I think you _have_ to reformat to extend
<dibblego> bugger
<Harry> dink
<Harry> u get it
<stalefries> snido: just do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' or kubuntu-desktop
<Harry> DINK
<snido> thanks! "D
<snido> ;D
<stalefries> I feel so good when I can provide simple answers quickly :)
<Harry> DINK
<Harry> DINK
<Harry> DINK
<Harry> hello
<dibblego> Harry, stop it
<Harry> kk srry
<kmkmeka> hi
<Harry> dink u get it to install
<kmkmeka> has anyone figured how to fix the internal card reader on edgy?
<Litropy> dibblego: partitioning is very common - there should be plenty on google. I'd google myself, but I'm currently running on CD while installing ubuntu
<dibblego> righto thanks
<DrSmall> hello. please read here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303773 I have a serious problem
<Harry> holy shit dink man u there
<dibblego> you think running on CD is bad performance? try running with split partitions :)
<stalefries> Harry: try '/msg Dink your message'
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: 'internal card reader' ?
<Litropy> dibblego: heh
<DrSmall> HELP --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303773
<kmkmeka> built in card reader on laptop
<stalefries> Kingsqueak: like SD, memory cards
<kmkmeka> sd/mmc
<sevag> i am trying to setup ndiswrapper, my problem is that i deleted the ndiswrapper.ko file (following the instructions of one forum topic) and can't get it back. ndiswrapper -m after the other commands gives "modprobe config already contains alias directive." any suggestions?
<stalefries> DrSmall, what is it?
<DrSmall> please read the post
<jrib> DrSmall: did the install complete successfully?
<sevag> i am trying to setup ndiswrapper, my problem is that i deleted the ndiswrapper.ko file (following the instructions of one forum topic) and can't get it back. ndiswrapper -m after the other commands gives "modprobe config already contains alias directive." any suggestions?
<DrSmall> ubuntu wouldn't install
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: I haven't had any issues with mine at all, I have a multi reader on an HP desktop and it just worked in Dapper and now Edgy
<DrSmall> it said it did
<stalefries> sevag, don't spam
<DrSmall> but i know it didn't
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: any specifics or did I miss something earlier?
<jrib> DrSmall: how far does it get when you try to boot?
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: you see it in 'dmesg' output ?
<kmkmeka> in your desktop , is it USB
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: it's internal, but shows up as USB , yeah
<DrSmall> to white letters on the screen, and stips
<kmkmeka> no, as if nothing happened
<DrSmall> stops*
<cmweb> Is it possible to share internet via a firewall called firestarter. And if not can some one help me
<jrib> DrSmall: what is the last thing it says
<kmkmeka> ive tried usb it works ok
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: does 'lsusb' show you the reader?
<stalefries> cmweb, firewalls prevent sharing :)
<DrSmall> i dunno. i'd have to look again
<cmweb> in fire starter it has a section on internet sharring
<kmkmeka> no
<stalefries> cmweb, hmm. interesting
<DrSmall> windows won't even boot up
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: does 'lsmod | grep usb' show you anything?
<cmweb> stalefries, it has dhcp control and everything hard to imagin it blocs shaarring
<hikenboot> anyone know if i can use a debian apt-source on my ubuntu box.my guess is no but...
<stalefries> cmweb: i think your computer with the firewall needs to be set up as a router, ie, have 2 network cards, 1 for in, 1 for out
<stalefries> hikenboot: it may break something
<Kingsqueak> hikenboot: it will 'see' the repository but the packages , debs , may not work, likely they won't
<cmweb> staalefries, thats whaat im after... :-/
<kmkmeka> usbcore               134912  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<hikenboot> i found the dtc admin applet but its for debian
<Kingsqueak> yeah I wouldn't do that
<kmkmeka> know what it mean?
<b14ck73425> hey has anyone used the nvu web development tool?
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: yeah, not seeing any storage devices it seems
<stalefries> cmweb, try googling for making a router out of a linux box
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: try 'sudo modprobe usb_storage'
<nrdb> I have setup a VMware ubuntu with step outlined in http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_GDM but I can't seem to connect to the vncserver, can anyone help?
<stalefries> b14ck73425: I have, a little. not much
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: then do the lsmod again see if it picks it up
<kmkmeka> connection i think is pci
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: ah
<b14ck73425> is it similar to front page?
<stalefries> b14ck73425: dunno, never used front page. Isn't front page for page layout?
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: any clue how it was supported before as in what kernel module?
<cmweb> stalefries, belive it or not but Firestarter is talking me through the process of shaarring i got to do a command "apt-get install dhcp" then go
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: or the name of the device actually?
<stalefries> cmweb: cool
<stalefries> b14ck73425: for page layout and stuff, look into scribus
<b14ck73425> i was refering to windows FrontPage program?
<stalefries> right
<stalefries> I know the program, never used it
<Harry> dink
<b14ck73425> k thanks ill just try it out then
<stalefries> b14ck73425: ok
<cmweb> Can any one help me with this >>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33040/
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: what's dhcpd complaining about in /var/log/messages?
<kmkmeka> it worked in daper
<cmweb> kingsqueak, thats where it is
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: it's telling you you must setup the config file or the server won't start
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: /etc/dhcpd.conf, edit that for your needs, this is the dhcpd *server* not the client btw
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: what laptop model is it exactly, maybe I can find something?
<cmweb> well i must ahve got it set up because firestarter detected it
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: well line 29 of that paste tells you it isn't started, what's 'sudo ps aux | grep dhc'  show you?
<cmweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33042/
<khaije1> Kingsqueak: that shouldn't need a 'sudo' btw
<Kingsqueak> khaije1: if he isn't the user running dhcpd it would
<upgrading> I'm in the processing of upgrading from breezy->dapper->edgy, and I'm currently at dapper.  I've messed up my sources.list.  Can someone please point me to a STOCK dapper sources.list?
<stalefries> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nrdb> I am trying to setup a vncserver to present a GDM login when a viewer connects, I have setup a system according to http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_GDM but the vncviewer won't connect :( can anyone help here?
<stalefries> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kmkmeka> here is the lsmod
<kmkmeka> mmc_core               32392  1 tifm_sd
<kmkmeka> tifm_7xx1               9472  0
<kmkmeka> tifm_core              10496  2 tifm_sd,tifm_7xx1
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: dhclient is running but that was dhcpd, the server before, it isn't
<upgrading> thx
<stalefries> welcome
<cmweb> kingsqueaak, that barly made sence too me but  what file aam i supposed to edit to get this working
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: what make/model laptop, maybe I can find something on it
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: do you want to serve IPs to your network or get an ip using dhcp?
<khaije1> Kingsqueak: i'm not saying it's a big difference but the sudo in 'sudo ps aux | grep dhc' is not necessary because ps will happily accept those parameters without root access
<cmweb> I want it as eaasy aas possible
<cmweb> my moms buggin me to get it working
<Kingsqueak> khaije1: ps won't list all processes to a non root user though
<Kingsqueak> khaije1: run it as you and run it as root, it's different output
<Kingsqueak> unless ubuntu does something funny with ps
<cmweb> Kingsqueak, il use DHCP windows likes it so i like it
<Kingsqueak> khaije1: hmm maybe it does
<khaije1> just a fyi :-)
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: o.k. so that is already all set with dhclient
<Kingsqueak> khaije1: that isn't 'normal' on other systems heh
<wasp_ems> does anyone know what might be the problem in the case where i am trying to print a page and even though my printer goes through the whole progress nothing it written on the paper?
<kmkmeka> asus A3000
<cmweb> kingsqueak, so....
<stalefries> wasp_ems: ink levels?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: you want windows boxes to GET IPs from your server?
<wasp_ems> stalefries, a new ink
<khaije1> Kingsqueak: ya, there are def arguments either way, but it probably makes for an easier desktop
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: stick around, I'll see if I can find anything
<cmweb> Yeah, itl be esayer on me, and my mom since she is not verry computer inteligent
<stalefries> wasp_ems: that's all I know. try cleaning the inkheads
<Kingsqueak> khaije1: oh yeah, it's nice and convenient, my habits are from working with Solaris all day
<Kingsqueak> I never noticed it did that
<cmweb> Kingsqueak, Do you know how to configure FireStarter?
<kmkmeka> ok thank kingsqueak
<jonathan__> helo
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: just run it? it's a GUI
<stalefries> hi
<cmweb> No i need help on cinfiguring it for internet shaare
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: well all you need to figure out is what port and protocol you need to open, look at /etc/services for some ideas
<cmweb> 192.168.0.2 << is that a good low port?
<jonathan__> I've been having some font problems: if i run something like "xmessage hello" for example, i get back things like "Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion"
<Litropy> okay, guys. I finished the installaton, rebooted, and was given no choice as to what OS to start in. Instead, OS X booted uninterrupted. Ideas?
<LjL> cmweb: that's an IP address, not a port
<Cadteach> Anybody use LinNeighborhood?
<cmweb> What ever, im too tired to argue
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: that's an IP address not a port, look at 'netstat -an' for services running and ports they are on
<stalefries> Litropy: you need to tell your Mac to give boot options by pressing some key down, check google, as I din;t know
<Litropy> k
<jonathan__> it's really annoying when i want to look at something i've done in latex from vim
<rioghal> cmeme, examples of ports are: 6667 - IRC, 995, pop (email), 80 - apache, etc.
<cmweb> I know whaat dang ports aare, port 80 for web port 21 for ftp port 25 for pop
<stalefries> 25 -smtp
<Compy> In dapper-drake server has anyone successfully got the adaptec 8130 SATA raid controller drivers working?
<cmweb> >:o
<rioghal> cmweb> 192.168.0.2 << is that a good low port?  <--- yeah, you must be tired
<stalefries> cmweb, :)
<LjL> cmweb: then what on earth makes you ask whether 192.168.0.2 is a "good" "low" "port"? an IP address isn't "good", and it makes no sense to call it "low"
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: no luck, sorry, nobody seems to mention the chipset/module needed
<cmweb> i need some sleep ive been up sence 3 last night
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: go get some, playing on a system when you get ragged is how to break things ;-)
<Kingsqueak> cmweb: not that I've ever done that
<Kingsqueak> heh
<cmweb> kingsqueak, i bet
<rioghal> kingrayray, been there, done that, lol
<kmkmeka> ive seen other laptops having the same problem
<Kingsqueak> I've destroyed entire installs by staying up that last 30mins
<kmkmeka> i just cant get that why did it work on the older version daper
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: does 'lspci' show anything that would indicate the card/chipset for it?
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: or 'lspcmcia'
<cmweb> one last thing before i hit the sac, the program tells me to make sure my internet connection is active which it is this is aperaing only when useing dhcp
<kmkmeka> 01:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)
<kmkmeka> 01:05.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)
<cmweb> Good night folks
<Lam_> does anyone have a good help site to get my windows media center remote control / IR sensor working with Ubuntu?
<stalefries> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: 'dmesg | grep -i reader'  nothing right?
<stalefries> Lam_: ^see what ubotu said?
<stalefries> look into that
<Lam_> yeah i saw. hopefully it won't turn out to be too much work and will integrate nicely with amarok
<Lam_> thanks
<stalefries> welcocme
<lin_christy> hi i upgraded to edgy and now nautilis does have the back/forward or any toolbar.. how do i get that back?
<lin_christy> i rm -rd ~/.gconf/nautils
<lin_christy> but didnt matter... still no toolbars
<kmkmeka> none
<Jordan_U> I used therse instructions successfully with the Edgy Beta in Ubuntu, but they aren't working with the final release in windows https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Kingsqueak> lin_christy: is there a 'View' menu option to turn them on maybe?
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: yeah sorry, sort of out of guesses there
<lin_christy> Kingsqueak, tried that :(
<BlackRazor> Hey all....someone help please. Wanna change GRUB to make XP start by default
<Kingsqueak> lin_christy: weird on mine it's  View -> Main Toolbar
<kmkmeka> its ok
<stalefries> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> BlackRazor: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and set the correct value for "default"
<kmkmeka> thank you for your help though
<rioghal> lin_christy, you might check in gconf, run gconf-editor and go to apps/nautilus/preferences and have a look there
<Kingsqueak> kmkmeka: no problem
<Jordan_U> Can anybody confirm that the windows instructions are correct or walk me through them ( I don't normally use windows so I may have made a mistake )
<kmkmeka> i guess i just have to drag around my usb card reader
<lin_christy> Nautilus 2.16.1?
<BlackRazor> lemme check that out jrib...brb
<Kingsqueak> lin_christy: also View -> Reset to Defaults   ...that didn't fix it?
<lin_christy> nope tried that.. im gonna try running gconf
<Kingsqueak> yeah 2.16.1
<jrib> BlackRazor: i'm not sure if the comments explain how to count, so let me know if you need an explanation
<lin_christy> nothing in gconf-editor that would change this
<stalefries> lin_christy: try changing something in gconf to kick it into action, just as a wild try
<BlackRazor> ok jrib
<jrib> lin_christy: you don't have "main toolbar" as an option in yoru "view" menu?
<Compy> hmm, im on dapper drake and uname -a says im running kernel 2.6.15-26-server, yet apt-cache search kernel-source yields 2.4.27.. where can I get *my* installation's kernel source?
<BlackRazor> a little hand holding please...ive been using linux for like a week only
<lin_christy> jrib, nope its not there
<Kingsqueak> anyone else running Fluxbox on Edgy via gdm/xdm login session?
<joaquin_> hell
<BlackRazor> jrib, im in there what line am I looking to change
<jrib> lin_christy: do you have the others: side pane, location, statusbar?
<joaquin_> I have a proble with video
<jrib> BlackRazor: there is one that starts with "default"
<rioghal> Kingsqueak, i did for a long while, whats up?
<Kingsqueak> what does  'ps aux | grep startfluxbox | wc'  output if anyone is?  it's started 4 times on my system, and it doesn't seem right
<stalefries> jrib, BlackRazor, maybe you should both go to ubuntu-classroom to sort out this issue of Black's?
<joaquin_> COULD NOT OPEN /DEV/VIDEO0
<Kingsqueak> rioghal: I suspect some g* or dbus something doing somethign odd with the way it's started up
<lin_christy> jrib, nope.. just reload.. resetr view.. arrange items... zoom in.. view as list
<jrib> BlackRazor: if you wish to join me in #ubuntu-classroom I can help you in more detail, thanks stalefries
<lin_christy> how could that be missing?
<Kingsqueak> rioghal: meaning some recursion somewhere in saved sessions
<rioghal> kingrayray, you installed fb from the repos?
<Newbie_Frank> flash player 9 beta not working on some websites how to fix?
<valehru_server> Hey guys....is there an ongoing issue with freedb and easyTag?  I'm trying to search for a CD however I cannot seem to find any results for anything.
<Kingsqueak> rioghal: yup, just a default package
<DBO> Newbie_Frank, its called beta for a reason
<joaquin_> can anyone can help me?
<stalefries> Newbie_Frank: that's to expected, it's a beta. I say just grin and bear it
<Newbie_Frank> ic
<joaquin_> I'm trying to configure a cam BENQ as a webcam
<jrib> Newbie_Frank: it's beta, and I've found it to be broken as well
<Jordan_U> !anyone | joaquin_
<ubotu> joaquin_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<resi> hello all
<rioghal> kingrayray, yeah, i remember having to tweak the .desktop file to get fluxbox running correctly.. mainly changing from starting up start-fluxbox to just plain fluxbox
<Kingsqueak> rioghal: having odd transparency issues, meaning it will only do pseudo when it should just work with my setup and I think it's these odd concurrent sessions
<joaquin_> I try with severals softwares but all of them give me same error
<Kingsqueak> rioghal: will take a look
<Newbie_Frank> yea works on some sites must be there end?
<resi> why is sound choppy on ekiga?
<Harry> dink
<resi> i do't think its a connection prob
<Harry> dink
<joaquin_> ok... wehn the appl start send a error "could not open /dev/video0
<joaquin_> that /dev/video0 doesn't exist
<Harry> dink
<DBO> Harry, please stop spamming
<Harry> k srry
<resi> can anyone help?
<rioghal> kingrayray, have a look at the fluxbox.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions and see what it actually starts.. i had to change that file to start fluxbox instead of start-fluxbox
<stalefries> Harry, he's probably afk, just get help from google if you need help
<joaquin_> I find a video0 on /dev/.static./dev/
<Kingsqueak> rioghal: cool, will look
<rioghal> kingrayray, i meant i changed 'start-fluxbox' to 'fluxbox'
<joaquin_> I try to fnd out at google but I get nothing
<Kingsqueak> rioghal: there are two Exec lines actually Exec and TryExec
<rioghal> kingrayray, yeah work on the 'Exec' line
<joaquin_> I try with kopete -... it never shws a cam runing
<joaquin_> could no t open video device /dev/video0
<ben__> anyone here know how to change the default keymap for a real terminal session (i.e. ctl + alt + F1) to dvorak so i can log in?
<joaquin_> I read that it's because video0 me be in use
<joaquin_> I try with camorama -d /cev/video1 and get same error
<joaquin_> come on .... can someone can help me?
<joaquin_> I know that BENQ is a shit... but it's only hat I have
<morten_> how do you figure out which partition holds your swap when you happen to forget?
<Jordan_U> joaquin_, What is the exact model?
<joaquin_> DCE310
<Jordan_U> morten, look at your partitions in gparted.
<morten_> Jordan_U: CLI?
* mikhail^ is away: eating.
<joaquin_> I try installing the spa5Xxx
<rioghal> !nickspam > mikhail^
<morten_> lawlz. fstab
<morten_> i'm a dork
<Jordan_U> morten, mount might tell you, I am stuck in windows right now so I can't really help with specifics right now :(
<morten_> it's still in there even if it isn't mounted
<morten_> <- L
<morten_> mount doesn't tell you. but fstab does.
<Falstius> how can I extract the audio from an avi file as a .wav?
<dead1ock> no
<Skwid_> wow
<Skwid_> beryl is mind-blowing
<jfm3> morten_: I wonder how you do it if you've done 'swapon /foo/bar'
<morten_> what?
<Jordan_U> Skwid_, Have you tried ctrl + alt plus clicking and dragging the mouse yet ( in beryl ) it will blow your mind :)
<Skwid_> moving the cube ? yeah
<Skwid_> its sweet
* Skwid_ feels like playing a video game :)
<Redache> Oddly I always found Beryl a bit akward for me to use
<Litropy> Okay, guys - my OS X bootloader is just hanging after it detects my osx partition and my linux partition (I get a wait cursor). Is there any way I can replace that with yaboot?
<Redache> Either that or I'm just too picky with Themes
<Skwid_> my screen is now inverted :)
<Jordan_U> Skwid_, Also, for useless fun try changing the spring values in the wobbly windows preferences.
<Skwid_> i'll never remember half those controls tho
<Litropy> rather, what's the easiest way to install and set up yaboot?
<Litropy> I mean this is a bootloader and I don't know much about setting one up... can I just apt-get install yaboot?
<Litropy> an dit be automatic?
<Litropy> I just need to get to the point where all I have to do is edit etc/yaboot.conf
<Litropy> which, oddly enough isn't there... I though ubuntu installed yaboot?
<kitche> Litropy: you using the PPC version?
<Litropy> yes.
<Lam_> lmfao
<Lam_> whoops! wrong channel :D
<Jordan_U> Litropy, I have some experience with PPC Ubuntu but I havn't been paying attention, what is the problem?
<bimberi> Litropy: Some promising info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Litropy> Well, I'm currently running ubuntu from CD. If I were to restart and not hold anything down, I would just boot into os x, uninterrupted. No loading of yaboot or anything
<Litropy> If I were to hold down option
<lllloo> hi guys
<Litropy> I'd get the bootloader made by apple
<sardopsycho> anyone familiar with problems with a harddrive not being mounted by the system - shows up under 'computer' but when you click on it it says Unable to mount volume???
<lllloo> im baffled by what my pc is doing
<lllloo> everything was fine yesterday
<Litropy> which detects and shows my os x partition, and my linux partition
<lllloo> today it hit the drain
<Litropy> but I can't select it because I constantly have a wait cursor
<lllloo> it takes super LOng to open things
<lllloo> in the boot up
<Litropy> so I'd just like to install yaboot and have it load upon start, just like when I installed Yellow Dog
<lllloo> the Nautilus logo just sits for a while
<lllloo> then goes along towards the desktop
<Litropy> bimberi: checking your link
<Redache> lllloo on your Grub boot menu there should be a link for "Ubuntu Memtest etc."
<Redache> Try that and see if it comes up with anything
<Redache> This takes a while
<Redache> so a much quicker option would be to open the Gnome System applet
<Jordan_> Litropy, Why are you installing yaboot manually, the Ubuntu installer should have delt with that?
<lllloo> k
<lllloo> so a mem check
<Redache> Which you can install by clicking on your desktop taskbars - Add To Panel - System Panel
<lllloo> i was thinking about that
<Redache> Do the System Monitor first
<lllloo> at first i was thinking maybe one of my NIC cards went bad
<Redache> Check to see if there's a process that is raping Ram
<lllloo> because i have bonding on
<Redache> Have you tried disabling your suspected NIC and seeing what happens?
<lllloo> yeah i took it out
<lllloo> still same thing
<lllloo> and i put the standard one on automatic detection
<Redache> Try System Monitor and look at the processes runing
<rad|x> hi, does anyone know how to fix "make[1] : *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/msr.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/msr.o'. Stop." when i am building a module?
<rad|x> please people :P
<Lam_> my laptop's built-in infrared sensor works out of the box. how do i disable it?
<lllloo> no power drainer in the monitor
<lllloo> its really odd
<Redache> hmm
<lllloo> maybe hardrive?
<Redache> What make is your hard drive?
<lllloo> WD
<Redache> Go to their site and give the Diagnostic  tool a go
<lllloo> yeah
<Redache> Can't remember what the WD one is but it should be there
<Redache> If it's hard drive
<Litropy> okay, following the article. Rebooting
<Redache> Panfull
<Litropy> and resetting pram
<lllloo> for examle going into MY computer
<Litropy> be back
<lllloo> takes about
<lllloo> 10 secs
<jrib> well another option would be to use freenx on that computer and just login to your own computer
<lllloo> iight ill check the mem out
<lllloo> thanks folk
<Redache> Is Windows on the same hard Disk as your Linux install?
<lllloo> any tools in UBUNTU to scan a hardrive for errors
<lllloo> ?
<lllloo> nah
<lllloo> separate
<lllloo> its a 40gig
<Compy> On dapper systems, some of my sata drives get "failed to set xfermode, disabled" in dmesg and bootup, any fixes to this yet? (2.6.15 kernel)
<lllloo> boots up normally
<Redache> I can't see a bad hard drive really decreasing your system performance
<Redache> basically it wouldn't load
<rioghal> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<LDZ420> is there a way to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu w/ apt-get?
<lastnode> LDZ420, synaptic
<Redache> Download the WD diagnostic tools and just try them
<lllloo> iight thanks
<Redache> It might unveil a really bad sector that's causing it to go dodgy
<v3xtr1> I have a quick question, How do I change the trash icon?  I have an image I would like to make it as, but cannot find where to change it.
<kitche> LDZ420: yes but it's not recommended
<pellucidly> hey everyone, I am new to Ubuntu and trying to upgrade and I am getting the following error, Failed to fetch http://apebox.org/badgerexplosion/./Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently
<pellucidly> can anyone help?
<Redache> It sounds like a package it can't upgrade as the servers moved?
<pellucidly> thats what thought, but I can do anything about that right?
<Redache> You could edit your sources.lst
<Redache> and remove that entry
<ayaa> how to password-protect my tgz or bz2 archive ?
<Litropy> Sweet! I'm up!
<pellucidly> wil that effect my upgrade?
<DjViper> are there any other ubuntu channels on this network?
<Redache> That package won't be upgraded
<Harry> DINK
<Redache> It sounds like a 3rd party package anyway
<jrib> DjViper: yes, many
<Redache> are you trying to upgrade to Edgy?
<pellucidly> yes
<Harry> fuck man takes you that long dink where ru
<jrib> !language | Harry
<ubotu> Harry: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kitche> !language|Harry
<Redache> Are you 100% sure it's what you want?
<CMM1411> Is there an undo for sudo rm -rf /usr/share (I hit ctrl+c right a second after I hit enter) .. I meant to hit tab for the next directory and so forth
<Redache> Edgy is a bit less stable than Dapper
<pellucidly> yes
<Harry> lol
<jrib> Harry: try /msg dink your message
<Jordan__> CMM1411, Unfortunately no :(
<Redache> right I'll take you through editing your sources.lst to remove the entry
<Redache> how are you trying to upgrade?
<LjL> Harry, stop spamming the channel (as i see you've been doing), and no swearing thank you
<CMM1411> Jordan__: I'll just have to hope I didn't toss too much .. lol
<Lam_> is there a terminal command to watch for input from hardware? i want to see what device is picking up my infrared remote control
<CMM1411> here's for rebooting to find out ..
<ozoneco> how do i see if SSH is on? i want to PuTTy in
<Harry> sorry
<pellucidly> gksu "update-manager -c"
<Harry> how do i reg my nick
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Harry about register | Harry, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Jordan__> Lam_, Cat <device> possibly.
<Admiral_Chicago> Harry: /msg nickserv register <password>
<Lam_> Jordan_: what if i don't know the device
<archangelpetro> do the dapper-alternate amd64 repos have java5 available??
<Newbie_Frank> hello
<jrib> ozoneco: have you installed openssh-server?
<Redache> pellucidly
<Redache> type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan__> Lam_, It is probably USB, you could try lsusb and see if anything stands out.
<pellucidly> okay
* archangelpetro wonders why he cant find java5 in the repositories?
<jrib> archangelpetro: do you have multiverse?
<Redache> when it opens
<archangelpetro> i've enabled them all
<Redache> go the the search option
<Redache> Find
<Redache> Apebox
<jrib> archangelpetro: what arch are you using?
<Redache> and search for the entry
<Redache> and delete it
<jrib> !enter | Redache
<ubotu> Redache: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<v3xtr1> Does anyone know where the current themed icons are stored?  Mine are currently in use but did not make a seperate folder for themselves in /usr/share/icons/
<Newbie_Frank> Is there a way to get access to /root folders through the desktop so u can copy and paste files
<archangelpetro> jrib, amd64, but i've had edgy on.. and xubuntu dapper.. and they both had java5 available
<jrib> v3xtr1: the local directory is ~/.icons
<jrib> archangelpetro: please pastebin your sources.list
<v3xtr1> Those will be the ones currently in use?
<Lam_> Jordan_: something does stand out but i'm not entirely sure it is the remote control. my laptop has a built-in infrared sensor so i can't even be sure it's USB
<jrib> v3xtr1: no, not necessarily
<archangelpetro> oh jrib it appears the multiverse that i have are backports
<jrib> archangelpetro: right, you want edgy multiverse.  Then you should be able to see java
<v3xtr1> I have an icon set currently in use, they were installed and everything, but they didn't make a folder like the others had.
<v3xtr1> But I want to change the trash bin, which didn't change along with everything else.
<ozoneco> jrib..thanks, that was it
<jrib> v3xtr1: the ones you install get put in ~/.icons
<pellucidly> done
<archangelpetro> jrib, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/rmJCBr51.html
<Lam_> i need someone to help me disable my built in infrared sensor for my laptop (HP dv5000 series). it's interferring with the testing from my desktop's infrared
<Jordan_U> Lam_, My built in remote was USB, which kind of surprised me actually :)
<archangelpetro> jrib, i'm on dapper.. i reinstalled with dapper instead of edgy due to problems with edgy
<np> i need help with my wireless card. i had it working in the previous version, but after the upgrade it doesn't work. when I run ndiswrapper -l, it says the device and the hardware are present, but when i run iwconfig it says no such device (and it's not an option in the ui either)
<v3xtr1> Thank you very much jrib.  I found them.  :)
<jrib> archangelpetro: add " multiverse" to the end of lines 22,23,38,39
<Redache> pellucidly
<Redache> try the upgrade now
<Redache> and see if it works
<Redache> Hope it does!
<Lam_> Jordan_U: lol i thought you left there.  it might be USB, because the lsusb device is listed as "Hewlett-Packard". is there a way to disable it?
<jrib> Redache: please don't use the enter key as punctuation
<archangelpetro> jrib, will do :)
<v3xtr1> Gah, but how do I change the trash bin icon to the one in the theme?  It has one, but it doesn't change correctly.
<Jordan_U> Lam_, You could try to find the module that deals with your sensor and rmmod it.
<jrib> v3xtr1: right now you are using theme A, and you want to edit the icon to a custom one?
<Lam_> Jordan_U: i'm trying that right now as a matter of fact. it's hard since most of the modules seem foreign
<v3xtr1> Yes.  Every icon works except for the trash can.
<v3xtr1> but in .icons/mytheme, there is a trash can icon there.
<v3xtr1> With both empty and full trash can icons.  But even upon removing and adding the trash bin to my taskbar, it won't change.
<archangelpetro> thanks jrib
<jrib> archangelpetro: np
<jrib> v3xtr1: can you find a different theme that does change the trash?
<ozoneco> ok, went to edit sources.list..is it locked?
<v3xtr1> I can try, what would that help?  Find the name of the file that is for the trash can and rename the old theme to that name?  would that work?
<jrib> !sudo > ozoneco
<ozoneco> ah yes....k
<jrib> ozoneco: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     anything outside your HOME is not owned by your user, so you need to edit as root
<ChazZTheSpazZ> can someone help me for a min?
<simeon> have just read about playing midi files on ubuntu and have not found a good comment for a great midi player for the ubuntu.
<archangelpetro> ChazZTheSpazZ, just ask the question dude :)
<rioghal> ChazZTheSpazZ, we can try, whats up?
<simeon> Anyone has good experience with a great midi player for ubuntu?
<jrib> v3xtr1: well it would help debug your problem, you could compare index.theme or location of the icon, maybe name of the icon, etc.
<Kingsqueak> rioghal: found some of the troubles, thanks, ssh-agent was spawning twice among other issues
<ChazZTheSpazZ> i need to know where to put all the new templates and extra stuff i just downloaded for openoffice
<rc-1> whats a "zombie" process
<Kingsqueak> rioghal: it was a mess of /etc/X11/Xsession.d/* file issues and other things, probably due to my having upgraded rather than doing a clean install
<v3xtr1> Hmm, none of the default themes even seem to change the trash icon.  That's weird.
<ozoneco> done, ty...new software on the way
<jrib> rc-1: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=what%20is%20a%20%22zombie%20process%22
<rioghal> kingrayray, oh, ok, glad you got it sorted. you use ssh-agent at all?
<Kingsqueak> sure
<rc-1>  thanks
<rioghal> kingrayray, ok, i dont and i learned how to disable it, was just going to share that knowledge
<zippy> ??
<Kingsqueak> yeah saw where that is and where dbus is enabled too, not sure I need dbus though
<jrib> v3xtr1: it's possible the panel applet doesn't use the theme icon, have you checked if the trash on your desktop changes icon?
<v3xtr1> I think you're exactly right.
<zippy> any1 else?
<v3xtr1> I don't have a trash bin on my desktop.  I think I removed it.  :(
<nypr> i have my linux box hookedup with samba and whati want to do is access my other linux box from thisone using just terminal i am outside my network right now using putty and i need to backup files etc. how do i mount the drive so i can access it using a termal?
<jrib> !icons | v3xtr1
<ubotu> v3xtr1: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<rioghal> jrib, wow, didnt know about that factoid, sure saves typing
<khaije1> anyone ever heard of virtualGL ?
<v3xtr1> You were exactly right jrib.  On the desktop the icon is what it should be.
<v3xtr1> So it must be that the applet doesn't go along with the theme.
<ChazZTheSpazZ> -_- I went unnoticed...
<jrib> v3xtr1: yeah, so now you should see if there is any documentation for the panel applet, or figure out what icon it is using
<kjm> Hey there; I'm using edgy + XGL with Beryl - there is this annoying bug - where hitting shift + backspace at the same time is crashing X - is there a workaround?
<simeon> exit
<v3xtr1> All righty, I will figure that out on my own.  Thank you very much for your time and help jrib.
<rioghal> ChazZTheSpazZ, not unnoticed, its just that maybe no one here knows at this time :)
<tonyyserver> ChazZTheSpazZ: Not necessarily unnoticed - most likely it's just that nobody knows right now
<jrib> v3xtr1: np, gl
<nypr> i have my linux box hookedup with samba and whati want to do is access my other linux box from thisone using just terminal i am outside my network right now using putty and i need to backup files etc. how do i mount the drive so i can access it using a termal?
<ChazZTheSpazZ> ah, i see...
<tonyyserver> ChazZTheSpazZ: Maybe there are instructions that came with the stuff you downloaded or on the site you got them from?
<kjm> nypr : man smbfs
<dankmiser> xmms playing aac stream keeps re-buffering, never plays audio? (kinda funny to watch it loop, but I want to listen)
<Jordan_> ChazZTheSpazZ, Is there a chance that the template / extas pack is available in the Ubuntu repositories?
<Glombool> Anyone know of a good tutorial for compiling source code in Ubuntu?
<ChazZTheSpazZ> the instructions didn't come with it, i already checked that
<kjm> Glombool : to install a package, or compile your own code?
<rioghal> ChazZTheSpazZ, i went into Tools -> Options (Oo.o writer) and clicked on Paths in the options window and i see several paths including a Templates path. tried that?
<bimberi> !compiling | Glombool
<ubotu> Glombool: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Glombool> Is it the same old... configure, make, make install?
<Glombool> kjm a package
<Glombool> kjm I want to download the latest cinelerra code and compile it.
<kjm> Glombool - ^^ what ubotu says - and yes, the same old configure, make make install routine will work.
<bimberi> Glombool: basically - although using checkinstall instead of 'make install' is a good idea
<Jordan_> kjm, Yes, that is a common issue, the solution is in the beryl forums somewhere..
<bimberi> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ChazZTheSpazZ> i don't know if it's in the ubuntu repositories though, i downloaded it off sourceforge through Sun's site
<Glombool> bimberi thanks
<kjm> Jordan_ : Thank you - I will check 'em out.
<bimberi> Glombool: np :)
<nwFbE> a
<nwFbE> a
<jrib> v3xtr1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291823 may be a hint
<Glombool> !checkinstall
<rioghal> ChazZTheSpazZ, is this it? /usr/lib/openoffice/share/template
<nwFbE>  Alethes : dl
<nwFbE>  alex_ : aaaa
<sherl0ck> what program do u guyz use for IRC?
<Jordan_> sherl0ck, xchat
<rioghal> sherl0ck, xchat
<Admiral_Chicago> sherl0ck: konversation
<sherl0ck> is it about the best?
<sherl0ck> oh ok
<Admiral_Chicago> sherl0ck: irssi
<jrib> sherl0ck: irssi, or bitchx if you want cli
<rioghal> sherl0ck, 'best' is relative, the only one who can answer that is you
<kitche> sherl0ck: it all depends on whta the user feels good
<sherl0ck> wise and true
<kjm> Well, there you go Jordan_ ; I have to become a better typer, or check those forums...ty
<ChazZTheSpazZ> i think so, give me a min and i'll try to test it
<pAuNY>  alex_ : kd?
<pAuNY>  alex_ : helpdfw
<pAuNY>  alindeman : asdfasfg
<dankmiser> ok, xmms playing aac stream keeps re-buffering, never plays the audio? (kinda funny to watch it loop, but I want to listen)
<ozoneco> ok, found my package, downloaded it, says it didn't configure, dependency problems...
<pAuNY>  agent : agent
<ozoneco> is there a log somewhere?
<jrib> v3xtr1: hmm still there?  I just tried it myself and it seems to work if you restart the panel
<sherl0ck> in fluxbox i could tell an app to start on certain wrkspace, does gnome have an option 4 that somewhere?
<amsys> hello, anyone solved cpufreq (cpu?/cpufreq/ not populated) or sleep (isn't returning.. graphic adapter isn' turning on) problem with hp nx6310 core-2-meron laptop?
<jrib> sherl0ck: you can use devilspie
<jrib> !devilspie | sherl0ck
<ubotu> sherl0ck: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<v3xtr1> How can I open a file that has no extension?  I'm getting a "Could not add application to the application database" when trying to open trash-applet with a text editor.
<sherl0ck> thx u ubotu and jrib
<jrib> v3xtr1: did you catch my last message?  Maybe try right click > open with
<v3xtr1> I tried that, and went specifically to it.
<v3xtr1> Although VIM doesn't like it much.
<jmoncayo> what is wrong with this for a bash script? for item in $(env);
<morten_> have any of you successfully set up hibernate and suspend to ram on edgy?
<rioghal> v3xtr1, youre trying to open the trash applet with a text editor?
<jrib> v3xtr1: killall gnome-panel, see if that changes your trash icon
<v3xtr1> I'm trying to figure out where it's looking for the icons.
<jkimball4> what file manager should one use with windowmaker?
<sycho> anyone know how I can get xmms to shrink to the notification area only? I read a plugin, XMMS Staut Docklet would do it. However when I installed it still shows XMMS in the window list as well as the notification area.
<rioghal> jkimball4, i use nautilus and sometimes gnome-commander
<jkimball4> ok
<jkimball4> thanks rioghal
<rioghal> np
<keithhhhh> anyone install java runtime with firefox 2.0??
<jrib> !anyone | keithhhhh
<ubotu> keithhhhh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kitche> !java|keithhhh
<ubotu> keithhhh: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sherl0ck> ps world, i have left windows 4 good, and now am ubuntu! =)
<jrib> sherl0ck: great!
<rioghal> sherl0ck, awesome!
<sherl0ck> when people ask me why its better, i always say free, and i like it better? why else, in your opinions?
<Don33625> Hello.  I'm a windows user with a new install of Ubuntu.  Can someone please point me to a primer on how to use umask to set the default permissions for files created in a particular directory?  I'm using WINE to run a custom program that creates files and they are being created in a way other users can not delete them.
<jrib> sherl0ck: free, libre and gratis; community
<morten_> have any of you successfully set up hibernate and suspend to ram on edgy?
<np> i need help with my wireless card. i had it working in the previous version, but after the upgrade it doesn't work. when I run ndiswrapper -l, it says the device and the hardware are present, but when i run iwconfig it says no such device (and it's not an option in the ui either)
<dauoalagio> hello, i cannot get ubuntu to boot from the disc on my l;aptop.  it goes straight to windows.  and i have checked the boot order
<cmweb> Im back after a refreshing coffee break
<cmweb> I need to activate the root user how do i do thata
<kitche> !root|cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LjL> cmweb: why do you need to?
<Joe_CoT> jrib: yes, but that doesn't mean it'll work for you. it varies wildly based on hardware
<Joe_CoT> np: is the card in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<cmweb> Its better thaan sudoing everything also because i get an error when sudoing
<cmweb> sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<jrib> Joe_CoT: wrong name?
<Joe_CoT> daualagio: have you tried using a boot floppy?
<LjL> cmweb: then your installation has a problem. and as for the "sudoing everything" thing, just type "sudo -i" and you'll be root permanently
<ozoneco> are the details of an install somewhere in a log?
<polpak> cmweb: why not fix the problem giving you the error, then trying to compound it by enabling your root accout
<dauoalagio> Joe_Cot: i can't use a floppy because it's a laptop
<Joe_CoT> jrib: sorry, mean morten_
<morten_> Joe_CoT: a boot floppy? what do i need that for?
<cmweb> Ok im still a dang nob at this dont come down that haard on me
<LjL> cmweb: "chown root:root /var/run/sudo" from recovery mode to restore that.
<morten_> oh, sorry.
<morten_> i see.
<cmweb> chown: changing ownership of `/var/run/sudo': Operation not permitted
<np> Joe_Cot: i see "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" and "wireless-essid NETGEAR" in /etc/network/interfaces
<Joe_CoT> morten_: (suspend and hibernate) yes, but that doesn't mean it'll work for you. it varies wildly based on hardware
<morten_> hm. so it might not work on my hardware?
<LjL> cmweb: we're hard because you're making the wrong questions. if you get an error, say "i get this error", don't jump to some conclusions of your own and decide that, somehow, you need to enable the root account
<LjL> cmweb: i said *from recovery mode*
<cmweb> Aas if i know what the heck that is
<ozoneco> i ran the package manager, it had some details about errors..where is that log?
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<cmweb> or even starting it
<KnowledgEngi> i have problem using rosegarden
<LjL> cmweb: when you boot, you get a menu for some seconds, right? (or if you don't, just press Esc a couple of time between the BIOS and the boot process, and you will)
<LjL> select recovery mode there
<KnowledgEngi> rosegarden do not play the music
<KnowledgEngi> i think that i need: Low-latency Kernel
<polpak> cmweb: reboot,   hit escape at the grub counter, select recovery mode from the menu
<Don33625> Hello.  I'm a windows user with a new install of Ubuntu.  Can someone please point me to a primer on how to use umask to set the default permissions for files created in a particular directory?  I'm using WINE to run a custom program that creates files and they are being created in a way other users can not delete them.
<bimberi> ozoneco: /var/log/dpkg.log perhaps
<LjL> cmweb: and, of course, the fact that /var/run/sudo has the wrong permissions means you did something as root that you shouldn't even have thought about doing ;)
<cyris> has anyone configure windows xp address book to lookup against openldap?
<cmweb> grrrrrrr. all i did was chown the fucking var
<bruenig> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cmweb> so i caould get access to the www
<tonyyserver> I have a Thunderbird problem.  "Check for new messages on startup" doesn't work.
<LjL> cmweb: "all you did"? that's crazy. of COURSE you will break you freaking system by chowning /var
<LjL> blah i give up
<cmweb> IVE done it before and idnt break a thing
<dauoalagio> Ubunty live CD doesn;t start on my notebook, any ideas?
<tonyyserver> LjL: What is the proper way of going about that anyway?
<Lam_> does anyone know what the infrared module is for ubuntu? my ubuntu worked out of the box with infrared and i don't want it to
<tonyyserver> dauoalagio: Doesn't start at all, or can't start X?
<cmweb> Whaats the user for var
<cmweb> il chown it back
<jrib> v3xtr1: what is the location of the panel applet by the way?
* alch^_^ DCC CHAT uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiownedlol
<dauoalagio> tonyyserver: doesn't start at all, goes straight to winfows
<tonyyserver> dauoalagio: You likely need to change the boot priority in your BIOS
<dauoalagio> tonyyserver: i already tried that
<v3xtr1> I'm sorry jrib if I've been ignoring you!  I believe the actual applet is in /usr/lib/gnome-applets
<ozoneco> bimberi , that a list of the files, but not the messages about what to run
<tonyyserver> dauoalagio: Okay.  Are you sure you burned the CD "From an image", rather than just burning the iso as a file onto a CD?
<cmweb> I really dont feel like rebooting. Can some
<jrib> v3xtr1: cool, did restarting the gnome-panel work for you?
<KnowledgEngi> i think that i need: Low-latency Kernel
<cmweb> God dang, whats the dang restor command
<KnowledgEngi> for use rosegarden!
<KnowledgEngi> someone can help me ???
<bimberi> ozoneco: kk, that was a guess only
<v3xtr1> But I'm not 100% sure, I'm still quite new to all of this, and locations don't help much.  How do I restart the gnome-panel?
<dauoalagio> tonyyserver: yes, i even ordered some cds, and tried those,  neither edgy or dapper work
<ozoneco> thanks tho
<jrib> v3xtr1: killall gnome-panel
<jmoncayo> anyone here wanna help
* alch^_^ DCC CHAT uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiownedlol
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<tonyyserver> dauoalagio: Can your system boot from other CDs?
<Wiseguy> dauoalagio, do you get an error while trying to boot? or does it just not boot the cd?
<dauoalagio> tonyyserver: yes the gentoo cd worked.
<cmweb> see yal im restarting
<v3xtr1> Well now see I never edited anything, so I'm still clueless as to where it's getting the image for the applet.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dauoalagio> wiseguy: no error, just straight to windows
<garryFre> Answers to frequently asked questions, and almost invariably newbies ask these, are listed in the above link to frequently asked questions. Sometimes people do stop under a sign that says "Welcome to chicago" and ask someone where is Chicago.
<amicrawle> hey guys i need help please
<amicrawle> i'm trying to copy a dvd
<amicrawle> but it keep coming up as 336 mb
<Wiseguy> dauoalagio, did you check your BIOS and make sure you have your cd-rom as your first boot device?
<LjL> pity cmweb will have to wait to know that chowning /var/run/sudo will not fix it, if he chowned -R /var
<dauoalagio> wiseguy: yep
<amicrawle> but the hole disk is 3.6GB worth
<tonyyserver> dauoalagio: Have you tried the one-time device selection in addition to general bios boot priority?
<RaiderX> Ok, i need a little bit of help
<iter> LjL: he'll be back
<dauoalagio> tonyyserver: don't think so
<amicrawle> 147160+0 records in
<amicrawle> 147160+0 records out
<amicrawle> 301383680 bytes (301 MB) copied, 71.8715 seconds, 4.2 MB/s
<amicrawle> that is what it sayes
<tonyyserver> dauoalagio: That's the only other thing I can think of
<LjL> iter: yeah, not for long if he keeps that attitude
<dauoalagio> tonyyserver: how to?
<amicrawle> dd if=/dev/hdc of=DVD5.iso bs=2048
<zcat[1] > amicrawle: don't think you can copy dvd's like cd's :(
<RaiderX> I got ndiswrapper and installed drivers for my Belkin F5D7050
<Wiseguy> i dunno about your mobo, but on all my ASUS's and my acer laptops all have a button i am able to press at boot time that brings up the boot device menu and allows me to choose which device i want to boot from... check and see if you have a similiar option
<RaiderX> but the drivers were for ver 4000
<amicrawle> i did that
<RaiderX> and mine apparently shows up as a ver 1000
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-216-227-118-248.fairpoint.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<amicrawle> dd if=/dev/hdc of=DVD5.iso bs=2048
<amicrawle> i did that
<RaiderX> anyone know how to make thsi thign work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-24-27-138-237.neb.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dauoalagio> wiseguy: there is nothing like that. i've gotten ubuntu to work on here before.  and now i want it back, but it wont' start
<tonyyserver> dauoalagio: Well, on my system I think it's F11, but that varies.  Basically it's the same method as getting into the bios setup - hit random F keys until you see the menu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@204.16.146.149!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dauoalagio> tonyyserver: yeah..
* everamzah was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Fix your router, it's broken)
* ozoneco was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Fix your router, it's broken)
* np was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Fix your router, it's broken)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ryan__> hey, im having troubles with the network-manager's wireless connections.  can anyone help me?
<Wiseguy> dauoalagio, try booting a different cd right now and see if a different one works... maybe your cdrom is taking a dive..
<dauoalagio> wiseguy: the gentoo cd works.
<amicrawle> so how to i copy this hole dvd from front to back
<jbroome> you just want to copy the hole on the dvd?
<amicrawle> or make it a  ISO
<iter> LjL: just curious-- what was broken with the routers that you just did +b for
<LjL> !exploit | iter
<ubotu> iter: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<dauoalagio> wiseguy: wait. no it doesnt.
<ryan__> does anyone know anything about the wireless with network-manager
<ryan__> it only gives me the wired connection
<KnowledgEngi> someone here is a ubuntu developer???
<Wiseguy> amicrawle, what kind of dvd is it? if it is anything that wasnt burned by another person dd will not work
<Wiseguy> errr well most likely wont work
<KnowledgEngi> Using sinaptyc is not possible to install a Low-Latency kernel required by rosegarden and other midi software
<amicrawle> k3b sayes there is only 1 track
<ryan__> anyone?
<ryan__> wireless?
<Paradox-Ubuntu> I'm trying to install WINE, anyone want to remote desktop in to a Ubuntu new-b and help a guy out?
<cmweb> Ok, i got it
<ryan__> ?
<ryan__> network-manager?
<Wiseguy> ryan__, your better off just asking your question... i know a thing or two about wireless but i dont know if i know your problem unless you ask
<KnowledgEngi> i want just suggest to ubuntu developer: build a low-latency kernel for rosegarden and other midi software
<frederick85> what is my font path on ubuntu
<RaiderX> can anyone hlep me with setting up my belkin wireless adapter please?
<KnowledgEngi> rosegarden, muse and all music software need this type of kernel
<cmweb> ljl, do you know how to atart apache2?
<ryan__> Wiseguy: i have been asking.  i downloaded the network-manager and it only gives me the wired connection
<rioghal> frederick85,  /usr/share/fonts ?
<ryan__> it wont show me the wireless connection
<jrib> !fonts | frederick85
<ubotu> frederick85: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> frederick85: No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<cmweb> ljl, or does it aautomaticalyy do it
<LjL> cmweb: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start", unless you chowned it to godknowswhat
<Wiseguy> are you sure your wireless card is setup? do you see the connection when you type "ifconfig" at a command line?
<LjL> cmweb: it should start automatically when you boot
<frederick85> I want the fonts path so I can tell GD
<lllloo> im having really odd problems with ubuntu 6.10
<cmweb> ljl, ok i got the daang chown fixed ok so off my baack
<KnowledgEngi> someone use rosegarden???
<LjL> cmweb: "ps aux | grep apache" to see if it's running
<amicrawle> any help here people
<amicrawle> k3b is copying all the data
<Wiseguy> amicrawle, what kind of dvd is it?
<amicrawle> 3488 MB
<cmweb> i think it is i got a large readout
<amicrawle> a copy from church
<Deramin> anyone know what the precission on gcalc is?
<dauoalagio> so how do i get any disc to boot when it's already set to first priority in bios?
<amicrawle> there is no DRM in the dvd checked
<ryan__> Wiseguy: yeah, i used it last weekend, but not with the network-manager, because i didnt have it installed
<LjL> cmweb: then you have it running
<ryan__> and when i run the ifconfig, it shows it as eth1
<Wiseguy> ryan__, there is a drop down box that lets you change the active interface... make sure you choose the wireless adapter from the drop down menu box
<Wiseguy> amicrawle, what do you mean you checked? and DRM isnt the only form of dvd protection
<cmweb> ljl, thats a first, the php is working
<lllloo> everything was fine until i started my pc this afternoon all of a sudden it takes a while to get thru the login manager after the login..then the UBUNTU splash stays on the desktop for some time..after it goes off it takes about 10 secs or more to open applications. i reinstalled UBUNTU still acted the same .. after that even did a backup restore that i had..
<lllloo> still acts the same
<Wiseguy> i can burn a dvd with my own protection on it that will prevent you from dd'ing it with very little work... doesnt mean it conforms to DRM standards
<lllloo> i did MEm tests and in windows ran a HD diagnostic tool for the HD
<lllloo> no probs
<zcat[1] > !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> amicrawle: dvd's are slow at almost everything from copying to burning
<lllloo> u blame the video card drivers?
<ryan__> Wiseguy: yeah, i can get the wireless to work in the standard gnome connection thing, but i downloaded the network-manager and it does not show a wireless connection
<JamieBE> Dammit, typical. I spend ages trying to log into the chat room, by the time the thing finally works I have already fixed the problem!
<zcat[1] > anyone know how to get TV out going?
<LjL> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<lllloo> anyone have an idea on my prob
<lllloo> ?
<Wiseguy> sorry ryan__, im not too sure... i havent played around wiht it a lot... my wireless card has always shown up in the list for me to choose...
<Klick> Anyone here able to help me get my box to see my integrated bluetooth device? I use a X41 Tablet, and hciscan doesnt see any devices not sure what im doing wrong
<Wiseguy> i only use wireless on my lappy and its a ipw2200 card so it works very well
<Pelo> ryan__,   try looking up your card model and number in the  forum
<v3xtr1> Is there any way for me to make a program load up to a specific workspace?
<Pelo> Klick,  same advice as for ryan__
<jonboon> how do i check how much ram and the processor speed in ubuntu?
<Klick> pelo how do i find out what kind of card I have?
<zcat[1] > jonboon: lshw
<Pelo> v3xtr1,  I'd say no but I could be wring, if I am it's probably a switch in the command line
<Klick> its integrated and would rather not open up this laptop, not sure if i could put it back together
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE-24-27-138-237.neb.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> Klick, I mean look up x41 tablet
<v3xtr1> All right, maybe someone else will chime in.  Otherwise I'm off searching.  Thanks for responding.
<zcat[1] > jonboon: actuallt cat /proc/cpuinfo might be more helpful.. and i think there's a meminfo too..
<ozoneco> ok, back
<hugh> hello everybody
<KnowledgEngi> The resolution of the timer of system is too much low Rosegarden has not found one source of the timer to high resolution for reproduction MIDI. This could mean that a Linux with one is being used kernel resolution of the timer too much low. It contacts your Linux distributor for having more information.
<Pelo> v3xtr1,  try looking up launcher in the help files
<ozoneco> LjL...anything else i need to do?
<LjL> ozoneco: nope, you should be fine
<ozoneco> k
<ozoneco> thnks
* Pelo wonders why he's always helping since he comes here to learn 
<LjL> you're welcome
<lllloo> anyone have an idea on really bad lag problem on desktop that comes out of knowwere
<rjent_> greetings, I have had a difficult time getting 6.10 to work well with wireless+encryption. Is this normal?
<lllloo> programs take 15 secs to open MEM is good and HD is good
<Pelo> lllloo,  check the system monitor to see what is eating up your memory and cpu
<lllloo> nada
<lllloo> its clean..
<ozoneco> when i do an install...are there still MAN files? info?
<zcat[1] > Pelo: yeah, most times I come in here to ask a question, I end up just answering ten others and find out my own on google...
<Pelo> lllo what is the program ?
<lllloo> every thing was fine
<lllloo> no programs really
<lllloo> at times even going to places my computer takes 15 secs
<kitche> lllloo: what's your processor and how much memory do you have?
<lllloo> 3.0ghz
<lllloo> 1g mem
<DanaG> Oh hey, when I make a kernel package, what sets what 'number' it is given?
<lllloo> on a 40gig
<jonboon> 256 2ghz intel pentium 80gb, not bad for free
<axisys> how do I get this to wireless mouse to work? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/nyHJvz87.html
<Pelo> zcat[1] , I don'T think anyone has answered any of my questions in the last 4 monts
<DanaG> Linux m685 2.6.18-emission1 #4 SMP Sat Nov 18 00:27:36 PST 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> the #4, specifically.
<axisys> it does detect but mouse not working yet
<zcat[1] > Pelo: ask easier questions :)
<lllloo> every thing ran good
<jonboon> although i loathe western digital hard drives
<lllloo> this morning it was on when i go boot it today
<jbroome> axisys: i haven't had to do anything to get mice working
<Pelo> zcat[1] ,  try this one ,  how do you use ascii codes to get caracters in ubuntu ?
<KnowledgEngi> someone use rosegarden ????
<lllloo> no prob but then this afternoon it lagged on boot up on the login manager and the nautilus splash screen
<jonboon> thanks for the help!
<axisys> jbroome: hmm.. may be mouse battery dead..
<Pelo> lllloo,  try to make your question / explanation one line , you are hard to follow
<zcat[1] > Pelo: I'd probably run python and I think it has a character function ?
<lllloo> ah ok
<axisys> jbroome: on the back the light is not on even after i change them
<jbroome> then your mouse is broken
<ozoneco> speaking of google...got my readme....thanks
<iter> Pelo: same way you do with everything
<Paradox-Ubuntu> *starts to cry*   anyone want to help me with "WINE" ?
<zcat[1] > >>> print chr(33)
<zcat[1] > !
<zcat[1] >    -woot...
<iter> Pelo: left-alt + numeric keypad
<knix> Is there a way to make Gnome recognize Super_L as a modifier key, so I can set keybinds like <Super>1, right now if I hit super it simply recognizes it as a key and enters it as the shortcut
<axisys> jbroome: probably.. or old battery :P
<Pelo> iter, doesn't work , tried it several times
<zcat[1] > not bad for a guess.... yes, you can use print chr() in python..
<iter> Pelo: huh, I just tested it with putty
<iter> Pelo: in bash that is
<SperMite> what should i do with this message : Configuration file `/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc' , here are my options ( http://dpaste.com/3106/)
<lllloo> its odd GIMP opens quick
<lllloo> but trying to access My computer takes alot of time
<Pelo> iter,  never worked for me , in any app ( OO, xchat, gedit, ect)
<the_Grinch> how would I mount an ntfs drive?  I've tried but its giving me an error
<DanaG> knix: look in Gnome keyboard settings.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell the_Grinch about ntfs | the_Grinch, you have a private message from Ubotu
<DanaG> Under alt / win behavior.
<Paradox-Ubuntu> Can I access NTFS drives with Ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > lllloo: I'd suggest liberal use of top and/or strace ...
<DanaG> You'll want "windows key is super"
<Pelo> DanaG,   goto synaptic and install  ntfs-3g,  use that to mount the ntfs drive
<lllloo> ?
<Pelo> Paradox-Ubuntu,  read what I just told DanaG
<DanaG> er, tab-complete screwup?
<the_Grinch> yeah I think I know what I did wrong
<KnowledgEngi> someone use rosegarden ????
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Paradox-Ubuntu about ntfs | Paradox-Ubuntu, you have a private message from Ubotu
<lllloo> lol
<valehru_server> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knix> DanaG: I've looked, I don't see anything that looks what I want
<valehru_server> Anyone know how I can play rmvb files in linux?
<ArrenLex> valehru: what are rmvb files?
* Pelo just lost track of the channel
<valehru_server> with xfmedia I can hear sound but no video for rmvb movies
<Paradox-Ubuntu> Thanks Pelo
* Pelo grabs the credit and runs away 
<iter> Pelo: have you tried ctrl-left shift
<valehru_server> ArrenLex, its a type of media file, real player i think...but real doesnt show the video or the audio of the file....real popular in china.
<Pelo> iter,  don'T worry about it
<DanaG> system -- preferences -- keyboard -- keyboard layout -- "alt/win key behavior"
<cmweb> Does any one know the base password aand user for Mysql, and how i change it..
<ArrenLex> valehru_server: the wikipedia entry, if you'd cared to look properly, lists several media players which support them.
<knix> DanaG: odd, I had to do "Super is mapped to the Win-keys (default)." I figured since it said "default" I didn't have to set it
<Pelo> cmweb,   try admin/admin , admin/blank,  blank/admin,  blank/blank
<knix> DanaG: thanks :)
<DanaG> I think that's odd, too.
<valehru_server> ArrenLex, I know several media players that claim to support them...but they don't seem to support them out of the box.
<knix> hehe
<cmweb> k
<stalefries> cmweb: maybe your user/pass?
<cmweb> I just installed it
<zcat[1] > I need to clean this windows logo off and find a nice Tux decal for the key. Anyone know a good way to remove it?
<ArrenLex> valehru_server: I'm not surprised they would, since you need binary codecs to view these files, as there are no open-source codecs for rmvb, like most propietary formats.
<cmweb> gish dern, i dont got phpmyadamin installed
<ArrenLex> valehru: I suggest mplayer with w32codecs.
<stalefries> zcat: Goo-gone
<stalefries> zcat: also chec out system76's free ubuntu decals
<zcat[1] > never heard of it :(
<KnowledgEngi> ubuntu is not good for midi
<KnowledgEngi> ufffff
<stalefries> fnd t at your local store! :)
<jbroome> KnowledgEngi: we've heard
<cmweb> Has aany one ever heard of a package called Mysql-navigator? is it GUI aand does it do like phpmyadmin
<stalefries> sorry guys broen eyboard
<the_Grinch> sweet it was working
<the_Grinch> thanks guys
<stalefries> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ArrenLex> Broen Eyboard?! I went to High School with him! How is he?!
<Pelo> zcat[1] ,  clean a windows logo off of what ? and kind of logo is it ?
<KnowledgEngi> ehrn jbroome
<stalefries> Dunno he can't communcate well
<zcat[1] > anyhoooo.. gonna go mess with my xorg.conf .. This may require restarting X a few times
<cmweb> !mysql-navigator
<ubotu> mysql-navigator: GUI client program for MySQL database server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-7 (edgy), package size 555 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<zcat[1] > Pelo: off 'windows key' on keyboard
<KnowledgEngi> i think that this tutorial is not sufficent
<KnowledgEngi> rosegarden need a low-latency kernel
<cmweb> goodie i hope this acts like phpmyadmin
<Pelo> zcat[1] , very fine sandpaper
<Kingsqueak> anyone here on the Ubuntu xorg team if there is one?
<rad|x> hi, does anyone know how to fix "make[1] : *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/msr.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/msr.o'. Stop." when i am building a module?
<zcat[1] > Pelo: probably the best option.
<zcat[1] > bbl
<Pelo> zcat[1] ,   1000 grit and up
<stalefries> too late :)
<Salsa-Shar1> my bluetooth is not working in edgy, it use to work fine tin brezzy
<rad|x> anyone?
<Salsa-Shar1> it's bluetooth for my phone
<stalefries> rad|x: tryed google yet?
<mister_roboto> rad|x: sounds like you're missing the source file msr.c
* Pelo throws in the towel 
<Salsa-Shar1> I can only see it when I use hcitool scan
<stalefries> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rad|x> stalefries: google has 50 questions about this and absoltuly 0 answers
<Pelo> Salsa-Shar1,   look it up in the forum,  make and model
<rad|x> i have latest source, headers and everything installed
<stalefries> that sucs
<rad|x> yep bigtime
<Limulf> I'm using the IRC client "XChat-GNOME 0.13", and I don't want joining and parting notifications to be shown in the channel window. How could I do that?
<cmweb> Is their anyone familiar with law? Please IM me
<cmweb> As in law enforcement
<mister_roboto> rad|x: have you actually looked in the directory to see if it's really there?
<stalefries> broen eyboard sucs too :)
<rad|x> it is there
<rad|x> i am thinking i am missing some dep
<rad|x> but i cant think of any
<mister_roboto> rad|x: then it sounds like your source dir is messed up in the compile options
<Salsa-Shar1> thanks stalefries
<rad|x> how do i check that mister?
<stalefries> rad|x: use synaptc to fnd what pacage provdes that fle
<mister_roboto> rad|x: it's telling you specifically, it can't find the .c file, and doesn't know how to make it
<DanaG> Hmm, if I try to use hardware midi on my cardbus Audigy, it freezes after a few seconds.
<DanaG> However, I very very rarely use MIDI, anyway.
<stalefries> Salsa-Shar1: your welcome
<DanaG> methinks dash is broken in Edgy.
<DanaG> It doesn't expand wildcards or lists.
<mister_roboto> rad|x: are you sure it exists in an "arch" dir that matches "uname -r"?
<Samus_Aran> can sanyone explain why all my Opera 8.x packages no longer install on 6.10 when they worked fine on 6.06 ?  it no longer properly installs the .deb package.  the /usr/bin/opera is installed as a broken symlink "/usr/bin/opera -> ../../bin/opera", whereas before it was would install the binary fine
* Pelo wonders how long it takes for an account to age off  ebay,  he hasn't used it in over a year and he's still getting emails for specials and crap 
<Samus_Aran> something has to have changed with dpkg, as far as I can tell
<Jimbo> what app do I need to use par2 files in ubuntu?
<lowchi> not to bother but do you think someone could help me with getting my sound to work? i have unu 6.10 installed and working fine, and the comp notices my card, just says access denied?
<rad|x> well mister_roboto, where should it be?
<Some_Person> Is there a way to play WMAs in RhythmBox?
<Jimbo> anyone familiar with par files?
<stalefries> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cmweb> For any one in law enforcement: OK, i downloaded a product on someones site (they have NO resale policy) can they com back on me for reselling it lower than the base price?
<KnowledgEngi> somone use rosegarden ????
<Jimbo> I need to know what app will support them in linux
<rad|x> i am thinking my source path is messed up
<stalefries> cmweb: that'd be copyrght nfrngement?
<cmweb> for resale?
<stalefries> cmweb: best to contact them frst
<paradox34690> jimbo, have you checked out kde-apps.org?
<Jimbo> no
<KnowledgEngi> for mplayer: mplayer -vo x11 file.mpg
<mister_roboto> rad|x: tell me where you have it? i think it should be under /usr/src
<mister_roboto> rad|x: in an architecture specific dir
<KnowledgEngi> becouse mplayer is builded not good
<cmweb> I purchased the product so their for it is mine to do what with?
<kitche> cmweb: to use it
<stalefries> cmweb:  you purchased a lcense to use the product
<KnowledgEngi> is configured with bad option for default
<Pelo> cmweb,  you can't resell software you don'T own it , you just have a licence to use it
<paradox34690> i found a program that i have on my laptop called SmackAMP (i think that's what it's called), plays a variety of file types
<stalefries> cmweb: you have been corrected :)
<cmweb> Shoot im getting my butt sued i guess then
<DanaG> A while ago I won an NFR AutoCAD, but I can't sell it.
<paradox34690> might be called SnackAMP even
<Jimbo> i thought maybe someone that is familiar with the binary news groups might have a recommended app for dealing with par2
<DanaG> So now it's sitting around unused,
<Pelo> DanaG,  give it to me then
<stalefries> paradox34690: try googlng the names
<paradox34690> uh, i already have it...
<Some_Person> that page says nothing about WMA
<paradox34690> he's the one that needs it...
<DanaG> ......
<cam> hello; I'm trying to boot a new kernel. is there a way to slow down the ouput ? I mean so I'm able to read line per line the output after loading upp the kernel ?
<DisabledDuck> does Ubuntu have dual-monitor support?
<rad|x> mister_roboto: yes i have it at /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/kernel/msr.c
<stalefries> paradox34690: to fnd out the real name
<Pelo> DanaG,  which version of acad was it ?
<DanaG> I'd give it to somebody I knew personally, b efore anything else.
<paradox34690> yeah yeah yeah... hold on...
<DanaG> s/anything/anyone/
<stalefries> !xinerama|DisabledDuck
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<cam> DisabledDuck, yeah, google for xinerama ubuntu
<Some_Person> !wmv
* cmweb prepares for a law suit
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mister_roboto> rad|x: what does "uname -r" tell you?
<lowchi> anyone good with getting sound to work on a new ubuntu box?
<stalefries> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rad|x> 2.6.17-10-generic
<paradox34690> snackamp
<Healot> lowchi: a good support always cost money, unless you can diy
<stalefries> Healot: what??
<Pelo> lowchi,  be patient someone one will be around eventualy thaty can help you ,  if not , try looking up your problem and error msg in the forum
<rad|x> i have no idea how to fix this
<paradox34690> snackamp.sourceforge.net
<paradox34690> there ya go
<paradox34690> it's decent
<mister_roboto> rad|x: and what does "ls -l /usr/src/linux" show?
<paradox34690> plays streams... so that's at least a good sign :)
* stalefries is overjoyed, his keyboard works again!!
<DanaG> hah, my sound card makes suspend2 not work.
<paradox34690> now it's my turn for the question...
<cmweb> Can some one give me a code to make aa database called zpaanel
<DanaG> damn emu10k1.
<cmweb> zpanel*
<rad|x> /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17
<Pelo> cmweb,  look it up in synaptic
<cmweb> pelo, what....
<DisabledDuck> on the live CD, is there anyway to format a drive without isntalling Ubuntu?
<paradox34690> I have a .SVG file (start-here.svg) that's part of a gtk2.x theme pack... I'm a little confused by the instructions on how to get this icon to be the 'start' button... anyone familiar with this?
<cmweb> synaptic is for downloading packages not an information book
<Pelo> cmweb,  system > admin > synaptic,  search  zpanel
<paradox34690> Disabled Duck: No.
<stalefries> cmweb, you want to make a mysql database?
<cmweb> Yes
<stalefries> hmm
<paradox34690> perhaps then?
<stalefries> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<jrib> DisabledDuck: use gparted
<stalefries> bah, not much help
<JamieBE> Anyone know where I can get hold of a whole archive of launcher icons for Ubuntu?
<JamieBE> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<mister_roboto> i'm not sure what you're trying to compile but it's probably  trying to find a dir called "/usr/src/linux-`uname -r`" or something like that. it doesn't match your running kernel
<stalefries> JamieBE: what do you mean by icons?
<rad|x> ahh
<rad|x> 'll try that
<rad|x> i am trying to compile a simple module
<JamieBE> I know they are called "pixmaps" - but that's about it.
<Pelo> JamieBE, /usr/share/icons,,  or ... /pixelmap
<rad|x> its basically a module example
<pdavid> anyone else in north america feeling some weird congestion resolving dns?
<rad|x> and i get that error
<stalefries> JamieBE: you could try art.gnome.org, gnome-look.org, kde-look.org
<cmweb> any one...
<stalefries> Pelo, it's /usr/share/pixmaps
<Pelo> JamieBE,  or  use the search feature and look for *.png
<JamieBE> stalefries, will try that.
<stalefries> and/or icons
<zcat[1] > woot, it works. Doesn't play nice with beryl though :(
<stalefries> zcat[1] : what works?
<zcat[1] > tvout
<stalefries> cool
<paradox34690> How can I make a .SVG file my "start" button?
<cmweb> Can somone give me a code to create a mysql daatabase?
<stalefries> paradox34690: Start button?
<stalefries> usp?
<paradox34690> stalefries, okay, maybe not the best word to use, but it's the only one I could think of..
<Pelo> stalefries,  I think he mean the application menu icon ( he wants to replace the ubuntu logo)
<stalefries> The main menu?
<stalefries> ah
<paradox34690> Pelo, you would be correct!
<paradox34690> :)
<stalefries> hmm, that's distributor-logo in whatever icon theme you use
<JamieBE> Ahhh - Pelo, Stalefries: Sorry, I forgot to mention, it isn't theme/style icons I am looking for, just a general icon bundle.
<paradox34690> hmmmm
* Pelo thinks paradox34690  needs #MS-recovery 
<YokoZar> Can someone make me an account for the Ubuntuguide.org wiki?
<stalefries> JamieBE: those websites are good for general themes
<DanaG> Oh, also, I can't get WPA to work with my ipw3945.
<stalefries> JamieBE: especially art.gnome.org
<paradox34690> hahaha, no... i'm new to linux... only been using it for about a week...
<paradox34690> what I DO need is a good stiff drink
<Pelo> JamieBE,  look further in,  you have appications icons within the themes you can use and pixmap is just a bunch of  random icons
<zcat[1] > paradox34690: I think you change it in gconf.. I changed mine, but that was a while ago and I forget how I did it...
<nomasteryoda> JamieBE, you can add the gnome-art menu item and just add the things you want with it..
<nomasteryoda> it uses those sites
<paradox34690> okay... i'll search around, thanks guys!
<Pelo> paradizelost, ubulinks,  this is usefull
<Pelo> http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<cmweb> How big of fine can they get on aa Fifteen year old for copyright nfrngement
<livingtm_> I just upgraded to Edgy. When all was said and done I had a new kernel installed. 2.6.17, for which there appears to be no image with SMP. Is there really no SMP kernel image for edgy???
<Pelo> paradox34690,  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<paradox34690> cmweb, 5 grand... probably :)
<Pelo> and paradox34690  I don't think you can change the icon you want to change
<stalefries> cmweb: big enough
<cmweb> I thought they would just take the pc away
<zcat[1] > Pelo: yes you can, if it's the ubuntu logo on the menu. Cos I did
<stalefries> Pelo: he can
<stalefries> Pelo: there have been howtos about it
* Pelo stands corrected 
<zcat[1] > this is linux. you can change anything, if you try hard enough
<stalefries> lol
<stalefries> zcat[1] : you have a good point
<JamieBE> Pelo, Stalefries, nomasteryoday: Found something called gnome-extra-icons-all - Just what I was after. Thx for helps.
<Pelo> zcat[1] , you should have seed the job I did on that damn windows royal theme,  you can do almost anything in there to
<cmweb> Can somone give me a code to create a mysql daatabase?
<Pelo> cmweb,  you are bordering on spam
<stalefries> cmweb: I would try google
<Pelo> cmweb,  look for a mysql channel
<cmweb> thanks for the warning pelo
<mister_roboto> cmweb: did you look at any tutorials?
<paradox34690> i dunno...  if you go to gnome-look.org, i'm downloading the Wii-Black-theme-pack... i already installed the tarball, and extracted the .svg file... it's got something in there about where to copy it too (sorry, i'd copy & paste, but I deleted it already) :)
* cmweb slams head agaainst wall
<stalefries> paradox34690: try the ubuntuforums.org, there's howtos about it
<stalefries> probably even scripts
<lowchi> i checked all my sound manger ASAL's and they are on? anyone know any other tricks for getting sound to work? like a driver through Automatix or something?
<mister_roboto> cmweb: i guess that means no :)
<paradox34690> I'll figure it out eventually... either by reading or by people like you guys... (or my personal fav, dumb luck)
<stalefries> lowchi: Try unmuting everything?
* cmweb worried abouut the suit
<cmweb> That guy is know for this
<lowchi> yes i double clicked sound icon
<craigo> hi, can some1 help me get my internet going with my wireless card pls?
<lowchi> looked on every tab
<lowchi> nothing is muted :(
<bhudda> grr my fan is runing so bloody high,
<zcat[1] > found it; gconf-editor, apps>panel>objects>menu_bar_screen0  -- change the string custom_icon then set the use_custom_icon checkbox
<Pelo> cmweb,   join  #mysql
<bhudda> Is there an app for CPU fan speed control?
<lowchi> and it notices my ati card too stalefries
<cmweb> Sorry to bring it in here
<stalefries> lowchi: that's all I know :)
* RaiderX is away "Sleeeeep...."  Log: on  Pager: off
* RaiderX is away "Sleeeeep...."  Log: on  Pager: off
<lowchi> k...
<Qwell> somebody wanna point me to the feisty channel?
<jrib> Qwell: #ubuntu+1
<zcat[1] > Qwell: #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> bhudda,  did you look for something in synaptic ? I think I saw something in there while using dapper
<bhudda> hmm, not yet lemme check really fast
* zcat[1]  is still running ubuntu-1 -- edgy is too edgy for me
<Pelo> scaredy zcat[1] 
<iain> My cat just got on my keyboard and typed some non-ASCII characters.  I can't reproduce this.  How did he do it?
<zcat[1] > I have backports!!
<Pelo> iain,  ask your cat
* theSSzoner I sell Core Duo T2500 2 GHz Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks for (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand new for  500 usd, if interested send me an e-mail or msg me now inti3m@yahoo.com Thank You
<Euphidime> iain: ALT+Unicode ID
<jbroome> removing that # is hard
<jbroome> thanks theSSzoner, any other spam?
<Kingsqueak> theSSzoner: any Cialis for sale?
<paradox34690> uh... iain, everything is ASCII... more than likely, hold down the alt-key and do key combinations of 0-255...
<ecoblue> Hello, I need help getting my Broadcom Wireless chip to work.
<pkh_> I'm ssh'ing between an edgy client and dapper server with x11 forwarding on at both ends.  xclock comes up find on the client machine, but not firefox -- anone know why?
<ecoblue> It just dissapeared from the network manager as a device
<pkh_> p.s. firefox just seems to hang at the commandline...
<zcat[1] > 'cos ff does weird stuff..
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: you wait a good while, it's sloooow to export generally
* theSSzoner I sell Core Duo T2500 2 GHz Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks for (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand new for  500 usd, if interested send me an e-mail or msg me now inti3m@yahoo.com Thank You
<iain> paradox34690: Only 128 characters are ascii.  There are at least thousands, so not everything is ASCII.
<pkh_> zcat[1] , Kingsqueak : is there another lighter browser that I should use instead?
<iain> Euphidime: is this hexadecimal or decimal?  I can't get anything.
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: is this on your local network?
* zcat[1]  doesn't ant to buy a 'laptop' from nigeria...
<stalefries> theSSzoner: don't spam, please
<Kingsqueak> zcat[1] : lol
<mister_roboto> pkh_: konqueror?
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, no, reasonably fast uni network though
<jbroome> spam, and he's using mirc.  ugh. :P
<paradox34690> um... iain, okay... i'll let you believe that... i used to teach tech classes...  There is only 255 ascii characters...
<Pelo> lain  I was never able to get that to work either, if you figure it out let me know,  alt-left + code never worked for me either
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: yeah, it's slow to export, it could also be the script that starts it as well, I use opera when I have to export a browser because it works a bit quicker than most I've tried
<bhudda> Pelo , under what subdirectory did you see that?
* theSSzoner I sell Core Duo T2500 2 GHz Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks for (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand new for  500 usd, if interested send me an e-mail or msg me now inti3m@yahoo.com Thank You
<jbroome> !ops | theSSzoner spamming a laptop for sale
<ubotu> theSSzoner spamming a laptop for sale: Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<paradox34690> I just tried it here in Ubuntu, i don't think highthe alt-combination is supported in here..
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: you could try dillo or others if you don't need full browser bells and whistles
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-68-203-217-204.rgv.res.rr.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<paradox34690> i know it DOES work on a windows box...
<mister_roboto> paradox34690: ascii is only 0x00 = 0x7f
<jbroome> thank you sir
<ChromePrime> is this an appropriate room for tech help?
<mister_roboto> paradox34690: errr to 7f
<Pelo> bhudda,  just looked again and all I could find was a sensor applet,   that's probably what I saw the last time
<feross> hey, anyone have a problem with logging out of gnome? It get's locked up with nothing on the screen except the background and I can't do anything... can't alt+backspace, alt+ctrl+F4, right click etc... just stuck. Have to hard boot it.
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, thanks, only need it to connect to the router from within the local network...
<Kingsqueak> lol ubotu sends for help, that's neat
<iain> The weird thing is my cat got it to work but I can't...
<bhudda> Pelo where was it?
<Pelo> bhudda,  just do a search for  cpu fan
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: yeah try dillo or some other very light browser see if that works better
<paradox34690> http://web.cs.mun.ca/~michael/c/ascii-table.html
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<paradox34690> there
<paradox34690> table of ascii characters..
<zcat[1] > we got him well trained ;)
<ChromePrime> is anyone familiar with connection bridging?
<mister_roboto> paradox34690: informally calling the "upper" ascii characters "ascii" doesn't change the meaning
<paradox34690> and it's incomplete... shit.
<paradox34690> :)
<mister_roboto> paradox34690: google "define:ascii"
<ChromePrime> there is almost nothing in the forums
<Pelo> paradox34690,   the problem is some of us can'T get the ascii char to work in ubu
<craigo> can i connect to the net if i just load the cd and dont install?
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, works like a dream, thanks!
<zcat[1] > iain: cats are damn smart :)
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: cool
<ChromePrime> a pointer in the right direction would be a huge help
<stalefries> craigo: yes
<stalefries> craigo: if it works :)
<Pelo> craigo,  yes but you will loose your settings when you turn off
<paradox34690> i can't either... Pelo... is it possible that it's a setting or (more likely) a different key combination in Ubu that needs to be pressed?
* cmweb looks at the bed and drops dead onto ir
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, bugger, doesn't show up the advanced menu!  is there another one I can try?
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: not sure how new you are etc. but another tip is to setup ssh port forwarding to tunnel from localhost to that device with your local browser
<Pelo> paradox34690,  I've been looking for it for 6 months , haven't found it yet
<iain> It's not that I can't type ASCII characters.  Non-ASCII characters are what give me grief.
<ChromePrime> is it possible to bridge my usb wireless connection with my ethernet card?
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, :) I know, but couldn't be bothered...  will try that now :)
<ChromePrime> it a cinch under xp, maybe too easy
<stalefries> ChromePrime: possble
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: as in  ssh you@hop.host -L 8080:router.device.IP:80
<danielmarsom> hoe would i install rpms using synaptic?
<danielmarsom> *how
<paradox34690> iain, you mean 128-255, right?
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, that's easy...
<Pelo> lain  there is a caracter map in  menu application >`accessories
<Agrajag> danielmarsom: you wouldn't, synaptic doesn't use RPM
<iain> paradox34690: Those, and higher characters.
* cmweb nite 
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: it's also quite fast
<JamieBE> Off-topic question: Is it worth switching from Dapper to Edgy?
<danielmarsom> oh how would i do it with apt then?
<Agrajag> in fact unless you have a real good reason, you shouldn't be using RPMs at all
<iain> Pelo: If we were both in Windows, I'd call that the noob's way
<ChromePrime> i need to use my ubuntu pc to feed a live internet signal out of my ethernet card to a switch
<Agrajag> danielmarsom: apt doesn't use rpms either
<ecoblue> I have a 64bit AMD chip, should I use the 64 bit ubuntu? Last time it was incompatible with lots on version 5
<danielmarsom> yeah.. just an experimental thing..
<Agrajag> apt is a frontend to dpkg, which uses .deb files
<danielmarsom> lots of rpm sites have instructions for apt tho..
<Agrajag> as in apt-rpm for fedora/redhat?
<ChromePrime> the switch has all of my comps upstairs plugged into it
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: you can also setup ~/.ssh/config to have a Host : foobar   with the forward options so you just ssh you@foobar and it just sets up that tunnel in one step
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, I get: ssh you@hop.host -L 8080:router.device.IP:80
<pkh_> no i don't...
<pkh_> I get: bind: Cannot assign requested address
<Pelo> iain,  so would I but I haven'T been able to do better yet, ( not much of a problem currently anyway, I can get by with alt-car  for what I need these days)
<ChromePrime> been using to for month w/out probs under xp
<pkh_> and then: channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 8080
<ChromePrime> there seems to be no useful info on this in the forums
<iain> Pelo: alt-car?
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: well you did sub the correct hostnames in the command right?
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: hmm do you have anything on 8080 right now maybe?
<ChromePrime> can anyone tell me where to look?
<Pelo> iain,   to the right of the space bar for lower-right char
<mister_roboto> Kingsqueak: probably running tomcat or something on 8080 :)
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: try a different high port
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, don't think so, but this pc has been worked pretty hard, it's the software testing machine I use...
<Pelo> iain,  canadian-french keyboard here,  just a little more stuff on it then a regular us qwerty
<henzo> como les vaila cauros, que se teje
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: if you have tomcat or anything like that 8080 is common, try something odder like 9666
<foo> What can I use to play .rm (real media) files?
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, I tried a few 8081, 9080 -- they all failed in the same way
<musaddi> i have installed gentoo using  gentoo 2006.1 minimal cd, (on ATHLON XP + nvidia agp card system). Applications are taking 5-10 seconds to start, what could be the reason?
<Pelo> ChromePrime,   try the forum  search for keywords of your problem
<paradox34690> Iain... look, i know you're going to say that it goes higher, but here... please trust me... i've been working with PC's since I was seven and this was one of the first things I learned... 255 is the magic number... http://www.mailtotal.com/mailtotal/HTMLFiles/Glossary.asp
<Agrajag> musaddi: you need to ask in #gentoo
<Pelo> !es | henzo
<ubotu> henzo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<feross> anyone use mincom to connect to cisco routers?
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: hmm
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, even sudo couldn't fdo it...
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on hophost is the gateway ports and forwarding enabled?
<iain> paradox34690: Heard of Unicode?
<Skwid_> what does it means when packages are left unchanged in a dist upgrade ?
<Pelo> iain,  paradox34690  let's not turn this in the a flame please
<Skwid_> (i have a bunch of python packages that do not update)
<slavik> Beryl is teh ownz0rz
<paradox34690> I'm not bro... really...
<Pelo> Skwid_,  that there isn't a newer version at the time of the update
<paradox34690> (turning it into a flame, i mean)
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, x11forwarding is yes, and works (xclock comes up lcoally when called)  -- but is there another setting for -L options?
<paradox34690> I just googled what you told me "define:ascii" and that link I sent you was right there in it...
<Skwid_> Pelo: what do you mean ? why do they show up then ?
<iain> paradox34690: I'm not talking about ascii though
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: AllowTcpForwarding yes
<iain> I'm talking about typing non-ascii characters
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: and GatewayPorts yes
<Pelo> Skwid_,  because they are available ?
<paradox34690> what do you consider "non-ascii" then?
<paradox34690> like...
<mister_roboto> paradox34690: oh for christ's sake, dude. the formal definition is 00-7f    believe what you want
<Pelo> Skwid_,  sorry , I guess I miss read you ,
<Skwid_> Pelo: so are they available or not ?
<Pelo> misread
<paradox34690> can you give me an example?
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: you'll have to restart sshd on hophost if you change them too
<Poop> I need help partitioning a drive
<iain> paradox34690: 
<ceruleantiger> I'm trying to get my macbook to have two-finger scrolling and all of that stuff, but I can't get it to work. It keeps saying something about synaptics even device not found...
<ceruleantiger> I'm a bit of a noob, so sorry if this is a dumb question...
<DarkSpirit> How can I check which Hardware is not working properly or has no driver ?
<Pelo> iain,  are you sure that is a unicode char  I can'T see it
<paradox34690> i see it
<paradox34690> diamond with a question mark
<iain> Pelo: What do you see? Gibberish? Some IRC clients have trouble understanding each other.
<Pelo> iain,   question mark in a lozenge
<Pelo> ceruleantiger,  what device ?
<slavik> DarkSpirit: what exactly are you checking?
<the_Grinch> where is the wine home directory located?
<iain> Pelo, paradox34690: There are some unicode chars on this page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobuo_Uematsu
<ceruleantiger> Pelo: what do you mean what device?
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, no difference -- man says they are on by default anyway...  not sure -- will try another browser on the server side for now and see where that gets me
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: try using -vvv with ssh, see if it's more helpful with output
<Pelo> the_Grinch,  what do you mean by  wine home directory ?   /home/username/.wine ?
<paradox34690> so how are you producing them through here?
<Pelo> ceruleantiger,  are this a mouse ?
<specialbuddy> how would I set up fstab to give me ownership and rwx?
<Skwid_> Pelo: any idea ?
<polpak>   <- is a unicode character
<DarkSpirit> <slavik>: Want to check whether my Motherboard Drivers are installed or not
<Pelo> ski
<iain> paradox34690: Currently I copy and paste them from somewhere, such as from gucharmap.
<JamieBE> Whats the general census on Linux "Mint" around here?
<the_Grinch> well the directions I have say I have to put two files into the wine system directory
<Pelo> Skwid_,  sorry no
<paradox34690> ew... totally inefficient...
<iain> On windows, I'd hold alt and type a number code
<ceruleantiger> Pelo: it's a trackpad. I'm trying to do two-finger scrolling, so I need to install "synaptics" or something
<dxdemetriou> how can I apply a patch to source directory?
<paradox34690> okay, i understand what your wanting then...
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, lo was down!  no idea why...
<slavik> DarkSpirit: what motherboard?
<axisys> jbroome: my wireless mouse is working now.. yeaahh!
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, probably something to do with NetworkManager
<the_Grinch> so I guess...where is the wine system directory?
<pkh_> Kingsqueak, works fine now...
<DarkSpirit> Asus P5VDC-X
<slavik> what chipset is that?
<slavik> model sounds very old ...
<Kingsqueak> pkh_: lol yeah that would do it
<the_Grinch> found it thanks
<paradox34690> the unicode characters that you're using are totally different than the ASCII characters (oh, mister_roboto... show me where it's "Formally 00-7f" cause it'd be new to me)
<axisys> jbroome: i had to unscrew the mouse .. clear the joints where it was rusty and now it works
<ceruleantiger> Pelo: I'm following this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258425
<PhibreOptix> Hey guys
<highneko> the_Grinch: dpkg -L wine
<PhibreOptix> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu
<Pelo> ceruleantiger,  synaptiic is the package manager,  it is already installed,  it contains the packages (apps) you can install directly in ubuntu    system > admin> synaptic package manager  ,  try searchig for trackpad in there, but I think you ar going to have to edit xorg.conf,  go and search for trackpad in the forum , you may have some instructions there
<slavik> DarkSpirit: what drivers do you expect not to work? I am pretty sure everything is loaded properly
<PhibreOptix> It keeps freezeing after I leave it idle for awhile
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know why?
<DarkSpirit> <slavik>: I don't know I just want to make sure they all work
<ceruleantiger> Pelo: synaptic is a package manager, synaptics is a device driver
<Skwid_> Pelo: here is the exact message: http://pastebin.com/829466
<slavik> PhibreOptix: disable the screensaver
<mister_roboto> paradox34690: trying to find the rfc.  you could always read the wikipedia article or just about every single link on that "define:ascii" page that ACTUALLY DEFINES it rather than some random guy giving a table. but the rfc is the true source...
<PhibreOptix> I did Disable the screensaver
<jbroome> PhibreOptix: with that detailed trouble report, no i don't know why
<PhibreOptix> It still happens
<iain> paradox34690: To prevent people from arguing, I'll link to Wikipedia (yes I know it's not 100% reliable but do your own googling if you want something better). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASCII
<Pelo> the_Grinch,   /home/username/.wine  would be it I think    folders starting with .  are hidden, hyou need to display them from the options in the menu
<highneko> PhibreOptix: trying to install beryl?
<PhibreOptix> No
<PhibreOptix> I have Dapper Drake installed
<slavik> DarkSpirit: try 'lsmod | sort' that will give you a list of loaded modules, maybe their names will tell you something
<Pelo> ceruleantiger,  then look for synaptics in synaptic
<jared777> How would foward I interent from my laptop over cat5 to my desktop?
<paradox34690> so when did they give it this new name? within the last 2 years?
<slavik> DarkSpirit: also, 'lspci'
* Pelo lost track of the channel again 
<PhibreOptix> Or perhaps I haven't disabled it properly?
<PhibreOptix> I have it set to Blank screen and have unticked 'Active screensaver when session is idle'
<Skwid_> anyone have an idea for this: http://pastebin.com/829466 ??
<slavik> PhibreOptix: might be power management issues
<PhibreOptix> >_<
<Pelo> Skwid_,  no clue here
<lubix> hello all
<Pelo> hello lubix
<Skwid_> Pelo: thank you anyhow, i'll stop bothering you :)
<slavik> PhibreOptix: check the power management in system -> prefs
<PhibreOptix> Hey
<axisys> in dmesg what is this number [17181187.572000] ? epoch time?
<paradox34690> got it
<paradox34690> ready?
<paradox34690> hold down CTRl+shift+U, release U, then type the # of the unicode character... release ctrl+shift
<PhibreOptix> It's set to: Put display to sleep when computer is inactive for: Never, Put computer to sleep when it is inactive for: Never
<Healot> after epoch ended: 2038; will unix/unix like OS survive?
<Pelo> paradox34690,  that realy sucks,  what a hellish key combo
<paradox34690> but it works..
<jared777> How would foward I internet from my laptop over cat5 to my desktop?
<paradox34690> i found it in 10 minutes...
<slavik> ooh, much better than windows
<paradox34690> he's been looking for 6 months
<paradox34690> ;)
<paradox34690> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301711
<slavik> paradox34690: I didn't even look for it :P
<paradox34690> woo-hoo! go you slavik!
<iain> paradox34690: I tried it and it doesn't need the "U"
<iain> Thanks
<paradox34690> hmm.... i wasn't getting it to work without the u
<Pelo> paradox34690,  no , I have been lookin for 6 months, just for straight alt+### ascii codes
<paradox34690> but whatever works, right?
<mister_roboto> paradox34690: http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia_term/0,2542,t=American+Standard+Code+for+Information+Interchange&i=38012,00.asp   it's only PCMag, still trying to find original source
<paradox34690> give it up mister_r... i just don't care anymore...
<iain> Wait, I've been looking six months?  I didn't say that, because I haven't looked.  I just noticed that my cat typed some unicode characters.
<paradox34690> someone else said it then... it don't matter... it's the end result that makes the difference...
<mister_roboto> paradox34690: well... you should be aware of your non-standard usage if you persist in it :)    i understand but you were asking
<paradox34690> it's cool... let's let it die...
<paradox34690> I have a Wii to go play now... :)
<ice_cream> sometimes i think aptitude is insane..... i tell it to remove mozplugger and i get "The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:
<ice_cream>   firefox libmyspell3c2 libnspr4 libnss3 m4 myspell-en-us"
<mister_roboto> paradox34690: definitely more fun :)
<paradox34690> yeah, better be.. .had to camp out at Wal-mart for 30+ hours for it... :D
<bhudda> erm...
<Klick> Can anyone tell me what this means.. happens whenever i try to comepltly remove bluemon
<Klick> bluemon E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<ice_cream> iirc myspell has to do w/ openoffice..
<mister_roboto> Klick: means it didn't work right  :O
<iain> ice_cream: Maybe those were brought in as dependencies?
<ice_cream> i compiled firefox from source...
<Klick> mister_roboto, do you know how to fix ut
* Pelo needs to find a more quiet channel , he's getting stressed
<mister_roboto> Klick: sorry, no.  is there anything in /var/log/messages to give you a clue?
<rad|x> mister_roboto: it was an invalid symlink in /lib/modules/<src symlink>
<mister_roboto> rad|x: ahhh, good work!  :)
<DarkSpirit> How do I Turn-Off NumLock Keypad at startup ?
<slavik> rad|x: installing latest version of fglrx?
<rad|x> nah trying to compile my module on ubuntu
<rad|x> for some reason kept getting msr.c comp problem
<slavik> rad|x: fglrx?
<Klick> mister_roboto, no nothing is in var log messages
<slavik> nvm then
<rad|x> took a while no
<Ernz> Why is it that I always have an icon in the bottom right hand corner that says "No network connection", even when my network is working fine?
<rad|x> net =)
<slavik> Ernz: the network tool is looking at a diff interface than what you are connected with
<Ernz> slavik: how would I change that?
<xenex> how can i get ubuntu 6.10 for vmware?
<slavik> Ernz: kubuntu?
<mister_roboto> Klick: i don't know.  sorry :\
<Ernz> Gnome.
<slavik> xenex: ubuntu for vmware player?
<Agrajag> xenex: the i386 version will install perfectly fine in vmware
<slavik> Ernz: click on it
<slavik> a window will come up
<xenex> Agrajag: i just need the iso?
<mister_roboto> xenex: you can just install it from the iso if you d/l it
<tekton> quick question,, how do i see list of processes in the terminal?
<xenex> mmkay
<Jordan_U> xenex, Yes.
<Ernz> slavik: Nope.
<slavik> there will be a text box next to 'Name:', it should say 'eth0' in the text box
<sizzam> tekton: ps -ef
<Jordan_U> tekton, top
<tekton> thanks
<slavik> then right click the icon and click properties
<klick_> can anyone take a look at this and help me understand why i can't remove this package? i dont want to have to format and reinstall to fix this
<klick_> http://pastebin.com/829468
<Ernz> slavik: A single click shows a comment box "No network devices have been found". Double click does nothing. There is no "Properties" option either.
<mister_roboto> xenex: if you already have dapper running in vmware, you can update it to edgy by changing the sources.list.  i did that in vmware and that worked too
<sky123> damn ive been at it like two days to figure out why software raid on my sparc box with ubuntu wouldnt work and here is the answer - The first partition at the beginning of the disk cannot be software RAID or LVM. The installer will not offer the options when in manual partitioning mode. Create a 1 MB empty partition at the beginning of the disk and start creating your RAID/LVM partitions from there. This is not a bug but t
<sky123> he only known way at the moment to protect the partition table stored in the first 512 bytes of the disk." RTFM
* stalefries has a broen eyboard agan
<monokrome> :/ Is wine in the universe/multiverse apt repositories?
<jbroome> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<Pelo> g'nght folks
<monokrome> Because I don't have it, and i'm trying to figure out why.
<jbroome> it's in universe
<monokrome> Yeah...
<xenex> does vmware act like it was actually installed? (i can save things and close vmplayer and go back and open it)
<monokrome> weird.
<Jordan_U> Klick, It looks like it is just having problems stopping bluemon, since I don't know what bluemon is I don't know if it is safe just to kill it, but you could try setting it not to start up at all then remove it.
<slavik> Ernz: weird, open terminal and do 'ifconfig' pastebin the output
<mister_roboto> xenex: even better, you can just pause the vm and restart it exactly where you were before :)    and yes, you can install just from the iso only. you capture the iso and it looks like you put a boot cd in the cdrom. then reboot the vm
<Jordan_U> Klick, Can you quit bluemon?
<xenex> mister_roboto: so it'll act like ubuntu is installed? like i can exit vmware completely, restart my computer, and go back and do whatever like it was actually installed?
<mister_roboto> xenex: yes. it's like a whole separate PC running in a window
<xenex> cool
<Agrajag> xenex: you can either shut down the VM and boot it back up, or you can pause it and start it again from that exact point
<Klick> Jordan_U, nope
<mister_roboto> xenex: like i said, you can even pause the vm, reboot your whole box and go back into the vm exactly where it was when you paused
<slavik> xenex: there is no 3D in such an environment though
* stalefries says buh-bye!
<xenex> i know that
<jared777> how do i change the defualut resolution of xwindows from the recovery console??
<tekton> ubuntu will just run like an application in a window.
<Jordan_U> jared777, sudo nano /etc/xorg.conf
<mister_roboto> xenex: of course it's slower than running full speed on the native hardware, but it's very flexible. a fun way to try out a bunch of os's
<jared777> Jordan: I did that but what do I need to change?
<mister_roboto> xenex: and you can save the state, try a bunch of crazy stuff, and if you break your install, just restore the vm to the save point
<jared777> Jordan: I hooked it up to a TV but the resoultion i had it on before is not compatible I need to change it to 800x600
<quick-grey-fox> someone want to help me with a new hard drive?
<kamui> I need a little help
<kamui> how can I run libc5 apps?
<quick-grey-fox> i just threw in a new hard drive as a slave and im trying to set it up.. do i want it to be a primary partition or extended?
<ceruleantiger> anyone know how to install the appletouch drivers?
<Jordan_U> jared777, I am not verry good with manually hacking an xorg.conf, if there really isn't anybody who knows how then running this command will do it, it will ask you what driver you want to use and then what resolutions then it will create an entirely new xorg.conf ( after it backs up the old one of course ) : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<corky>  some one pls give hand with a net prob?
<xenex> mister_roboto: how do i install with iso?
<jared777> I don't want to mess it up either with my Beryl settings
<the_Grinch> ok I installed a program using wine and it worked immediately after the install, I closed it and tried to open it and nothing comes up after the initial loading screen
<slavik> xenex: in VMware you can choose to mount iso as a cd-rom
<the_Grinch> any ideas?
<xenex> slavik: but its asking for a vmware config file
<mister_roboto> xenex: i don't have it running on this box so i don't remember exactly. it's in the menus at the top. something about grabbing or capturing an iso
<slavik> the_Grinch: try going into terminal and doing ' wine "C:\Windows\path\program.exe" '
<mister_roboto> xenex: i can start it on my other machine if you can't find it
<xenex> .vmx, .vmc, .sv2i are the formats in the list
<slavik> xenex: eh?
<corky> the dhcp ia https and voip encoded
<xenex> i'll take a screenshot
<windowz_exile> whats good p2p client
<Agrajag> xenex: where are you in the config?
<highnek> windowz_exile: I like gtk-gnutella
<ceruleantiger> windowz_exile: amule isn't bad
<mister_roboto> xenex: ok, found it. it's actually the config for the cdrom device. choose "use iso image" instead of the physical cdrom
<Limulf> I'm using the IRC client "XChat-GNOME 0.13", and I don't want joining and parting notifications to be shown in the channel window. How could I do that? Thanks for your time.
<xenex> mister_roboto slavik http://xenex.weeki.org/vmplayer.PNG
<highnek> Limulf: Not possible.
<jbroome> Limulf: right click on the channel tab, it's in there
<slavik> xenex: #botnet, gwguru?
<the_Grinch> slavik:  getting the same thing, initial screen loads and then no program
<xenex> slavik: what about it?
<slavik> the_Grinch: in terminal?
<the_Grinch> yup
<mister_roboto> xenex: hmmm vmware player.   not sure on that one. i'm using vmware server, which is also free - and a LOT more powerful
<phrizer> Does aMSN from the repos support viewing/sending of webcam?
<windowz_exile> or should i ask.. whats a good p2p client my wife can use? lol
<Limulf> highnek: thanks, at least I have learn a bit about IRC while searching xd
<slavik> xenex: the player wants an image (snapshot) of a 'system' you can't use the player to create a virtual machine ...
<slavik> windowz_exile: why does your wife need p2p?
<xenex> so i installed the wrong thing...what do i need?
<mister_roboto> xenex: can you just d/l a dapper image and upgrade it by doing a dist-upgrade?
<slavik> xenex: scary :P
<mister_roboto> xenex: otherwise, get vmware server
<Agrajag> xenex: you need vmware server
<slavik> you need a vmc image
<slavik> diff type of image
<windowz_exile> same reason everyone else does
<highnek> Limulf: I asked once and was told it isn't possible, it might be tho. Maybe try kvirc, or konversation?
<GnuLegax> hi hi everyone....
<Limulf> jbroome: thx, but maybe you are thinking about the "XChat" program, not the "XChat-GNOME 0.13" (I read it has less options)
<JoshJ> yeah, join #xchat and it's even in the topic
<Limulf> highnek: I'll try those =)
<faranda> hi there...
<windowz_exile> join #frostwire
<tom47> i installed gnuchess and it does not appear in menu ... why not?
<faranda> I'm looking for Ubuntu's chat in spanish
<tom47> faranda /join #ubuntu-es
<ozoneco> any smoothie users know where bootup logs are?
<faranda> ok, thanks
<Qwell> xenex: I could send you my ubuntu.vmx..  might help some
<faranda> bye
<Qwell> though, my hd image is limited to 4gb...  I tell you what though
<mister_roboto> ozoneco: /var/log/boot
<Qwell> xenex: You tell me how big you want the HD to be, and I'll create you one
<sumojim> I have a really simple question... How do I tell the terminal what directory a file is in? can I simply use ~/desktop/bcmwl5.inf??? Is that format ocrrect?
<xenex> Qwell: nah i already have the 6.10 iso
<ozoneco> ty
<Qwell> xenex: no, a vmware "image"
<corky> who wants to pm me and help?
<Qwell> one with no OS installed yet - just an empty one
<Qwell> sumojim: ugh...bcm4311?
<slide> Anyone know if there is a package available for trac 0.10? Or when it will be available?
<sumojim> bcm4306
<Qwell> less sucky
<Qwell> ..slightly
<xenex> Qwell: i don't know. i only need to make a ubuntu vm and convert the icon's to ico for my windows desktop
<tom47> is there a menu howto for ubuntu?
<tom47> !menu
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.29 (edgy), package size 379 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<mister_roboto> xenex: you can download a pre-built dapper from vmware's site. if you really need edgy, just dist-upgrade it
<tom47> !alacarte
<xenex> mister_roboto: the dapper is 714mb, no thanks x_x
<ubotu> alacarte: easy menu editing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<gansinho> please I need some help with my bluetooth dongle configuration, as it seems it is not nativelly supported ( it is not in this list http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html ) is there any way to bypass this?
<TheJoe> try http://ubuntuguide.org
<xenex> mister_roboto: are you sure i need vmware server? i can get vmware workstation
<TheJoe> menu howto...
<Jordan_U> xenex, I have been away, why can't you just install from the iso?
<tom47> TheJoe ty
<Skwid_> where can i put programs to be launched with my gnome session ?
<TheJoe> yup
<xenex> Jordan_U: i have vmplayer, and i want to install my own copy of ubuntu
<mister_roboto> xenex: i think workstation will work. to be honest, i never used it. used vmware player for a short time then went to vmware server
<Jordan_U> Skwid_, System -> Administration -> sessions
<sumojim> I'm trying to get my wireless to work... I am looking at a page that has instructions but doesn't explain well what the format for the path is supposed to look like.... Does this look like it could be correct??sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/desktop/bcmwl5.inf
<mister_roboto> xenex: vmware server image is only 226 mb
<TuTUx> hi all, how come my swap is not active at startup? instead of that every time i have to sudo swapon it, im using edgy
<jbroome> xenex: workstation will do that
<xenex> mister_roboto: its 145mb
<TheJoe> tom47: you might even download a local copy
<xenex> jbroome: how sure are you?
<Qwell> or, you could let the nice guy who's trying to help you...help you
<Qwell> xenex: *cough*
<jedilj> i just installed ubuntu and actions like scrolling and dragging are real choppy what to do?
<mister_roboto> xenex: i'm dl'ing the ubuntu server image, i mean, not vmware server
<DarkSpirit> I got a mouse with 5 buttons, problem is no Linux Drivers for it.
<Jordan_U> xenex, So can't you install from the iso in vmware, I don't see the problem?
<xenex> i'm so confused -_-
<TuTUx> hi all, how come my swap is not active at startup? instead of that every time i have to sudo swapon it, im using edgy...
<mister_roboto> Jordan_U: he only has the vmware player. can't create a new image
<Qwell> xenex: You just need vmware-workstation to create the actual vmware image
<xenex> i have the 6.10 iso, i want to install it as a vm.
<xenex> okay
<Qwell> once you have an image (which I can create FOR YOU. :p), you can use player
<tom47> TheJoe looks like grub menu
<DarkSpirit> h
<Jordan_U> jedilj, Have you installed the drivers for your video card?
<tom47> not much on applications amenu
<xenex> Qwell: yeah but how big will the image be?
<Qwell> xenex: couple kb maybe
<mister_roboto> xenex: why don't you just let qwell do that for you :)   no os will be very small
<jedilj> just installed ubuntu and actions like dragging and scrolling are real choppy what to do?
<Qwell> 540K    /root/vmware/Ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> jedilj, Have you installed the drivers for your video card?
<Ernz> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<TheJoe> tom47: what are you looking for exactly
<jedilj> no
<Ernz> ...so how do I get it working? :)
<xenex> Qwell: go for it i guess
<Jordan_U> !fglrx | jedilj
<ubotu> jedilj: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Qwell> xenex: just tell me what HD size you want, and send me a PM with your email or something
* Qwell is in a helpful mood for some reason
<tom47> TheJoe i install applications, and they install menu files in /usr/share/menu etc but they do not appear on the menu itself
<Sobko> helo
<meisam> hi guys how can i install postgresql 8.1.5 ?
<tonyyarusso> Someone that uses Lightning w/ Thunderbird - how can I hide the calendar sidebar?
<Sobko> i open System monitor
<Ernz> Hi everyone - I hear that Edgy comes with integrated "AIGLX". Does that let me do cool stuff like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z_EuDj9Srw - And how would I use it if I upgraded to Edgy?
<lastent> hi i need help with the grub, i just re-installed the ubuntu edgy and windows doesn't appear iin the grub, i have ubuntu on an ide drive and windows on a SATA, what can i do?
<Sobko> what process netstat
<mister_roboto> meisam: what's in the postgresql-8.1 package?
<bushidom> http://marihuana.have-a-rose.com/?s=12082&n=bushido
<Sobko> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2301/screenshothm5.png
<Sobko> can any one tell me what process
<Sobko> netstat
<meisam> mister_roboto this src package
<lastent> please someboy help me
<Sobko> its normal or not
<jbroome> xenex: i use it all the time.  i have win2kserver, edgy, xp, VMs all that i installed right in workstation
<sumojim> If you have Edgy and you want a 3d desktop this site has a REALLY easy install solution
<sumojim> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<Jordan_U> Ernz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Sobko> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2301/screenshothm5.png what it this
<Sobko> netstat process
<Sobko> netstat zombie
<jbroome> xenex: http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/vmware-player-image-creation.php
<meisam> guys how can i install postgresql 8.1.5 through terminal
<meisam> ?
<bushidom> http://marihuana.have-a-rose.com/?s=12082&n=bushido
<lastent> please can anybody help me?
<highnek> Ernz: No, you have to install beryl and kibadock to get that stuff. There's a better video I made http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyiacxtIzYk
<jbroome> meisam: sudo apt-get install postgresql
<Sobko> hello
<jbroome> oh wait, edgy has 7.x.  Looks like you're installing from src
<Sobko> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2301/screenshothm5.png netstat process Zombie
<Sobko> what it this
<Jordan_U> meisam, Do you need that specific version or will  7.5.21 do?
<Admiral_Chicago> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/11/beta_ii_the_audio_fix.html Flash 9 Beta 2
<Trevinho> Please, don't consider this spam... Just an info for users (i work only for them).... ^_^ BTW, if you want spread more Beryl... http://digg.com/linux_unix/Get_always_the_latest_Beryl_stuff_in_you_Ubuntu_box_without_compiling
<jbroome> Sobko: you have to shoot them in the head.  that's how you kill zombies
<gansinho> alguem jogando TC:::
<meisam> jbroome im following the instruction in this page but when i ./configure , it tells me something wierd and after writting gmake it t\does not know it http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.1/interactive/installation.html#INSTALL-SHORT
<jbroome> did you install build-essential?
<meisam> yeah
<meisam> yeah
<jrib> meisam: why not use the version in the repositories?
<jbroome> meisam: try it with make instead of gmake
<meisam> jrib i need this version dude
<Jordan_U> Trevinho, Just so you know #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for discussion, and Digg users tend to be grammer Nazis.
<sumojim> Oh! I see I forgot Linux was case sensitive!
<jrib> meisam: what did they add from 8.1.4 to 8.1.5 out of curiousity?
<the_Grinch> anyone know of a newsreader that is like newsrover...meaning allows you to search the newsgroup server to find files?
<meisam> nothing that much, im really stuborn
<meisam> jbroome it does not work
<Jordan_U> meisam, Enable backports and see if it is available there.
<meisam> Jordan_U where is it?
<Jordan_U> !backports | meisam
<ubotu> meisam: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<TheGino_Frank> any good websites that have .Deb packages out there besides Debian?
<jrib> TheGino_Frank: deb packages for what?
<Jordan_U> TheGino_Frank, Isn't that what reops are for?
<bimberi> packages.ubuntu.com :)
<brlancer> Can someone point me to a howto for network interfaces and module aliases? (wlan0 for wifi, lan0 for wired)
<morten_> how can i check if my swap is actually working? it shows up when i cat /proc/swaps, but 0 bytes are in use
<Jordan_U> TheGino_Frank, And Debian .debs don't always work in Ubuntu and make make things unstable just so you know.
<Jordan_U> *may make
<bimberi> morten_: check for a Swap line in the output of 'free'
<morten_> bimberi: i've got one. it's the only line there.
<jedilj> how do i detect what graphics card i have?
<morten_> jedilj: lspci
<Jordan_U> jedilj, pastebin the output of lspci
<z9999> Can someone provide me with a correct list of commands to execute in ubuntu to ensure the removal of everything that may cause a conflict during a wireless install, followed by the correct order of commands need to install the wireless ? And I have tried, the forum, wikis, FAQ, followed every instruction available and have had no success at all, so I just would like to know for certain what...
<z9999> ...commands are necessary to use and will try them using each of the many drivers I have downloaded previously.
<TheGino_Frank> Jordan_U, Thats why i asked if there is any good websites other the debian
<bimberi> morten_: surely there's "Mem:" and "+/- buffers" as well
<morten_> bimberi: does that mean it's definitely working? is there some way i can force a write to swapspace, to test it?
<morten_> bimberi: uh. yes. i didn't count those.
<morten_> but yes, i do have those as well
<bimberi> morten_: ah, kk :)  .  just open lots of programs i guess
<mister_roboto> z9999: is this after a dist-upgrade from breezy, by any chance?
<the_Grinch> is there a program like NewsRover for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> TheGino_Frank, Again, Why?
<z9999> mister_roboto: No this is a brand new Compaq V3042AU that came with Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 LTS installed.
<Jordan_U> z9999, What kind of wireless card is it?
<mister_roboto> z9999: ok, just wondering. i was having problems after i dist-upgrade'd from breezy.
<TheGino_Frank> Jordan_U, just to look around see if there is anything that the repos dont have or Ubuntu did't approve yet even .Rpm sites l
<morten_> bimberi: i have to fill up RAM completely?
<Skwid_> flash 9 for linux ! wohooo
<corevett1> which linux distribution has the best out of the box wireless support
<Jordan_U> corevett1, I would guess knoppix
<Skwid_> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Flash_Player_9_Update_for_Linux_2
<morten_> yea. knoppix is pretty solid
<TheGino_Frank> Skwid_, dont use it it junk if you use Youtube
<bimberi> morten_: i'm sure linux will use RAM until it has to use swap
<z9999> Jordan_U: It uses a Broadcom 4311 chip. We opened the cover to confirm that and there is no other info on the tiny card.
<morten_> they've got a fuckton of drivers packaged
<Skwid_> TheGino_Frank: ???
<morten_> bimberi: hehe. i don't think i have enough apps installed to fill up ram
<Luke> does anyone know of a good newsgroup reader besides thunderbird?
<Qwell> Luke: pan
<Luke> Qwell: gtk2?
<Qwell> dunno
<bimberi> morten_: :)
<Jordan_U> z9999, You can see the exct version of the card by using the device manager or looking at the output of lspci
<Qwell> z9999: ugh!
<Qwell> z9999: not gonna happen
<Luke> Qwell: thanks
<Jordan_U> z9999, exct = exact
<Qwell> z9999: at least, not with 6.06
<TheGino_Frank> Luke, Firefox websites have good news readers for thunderbird and FF
<bhudda> can someone tell me what the thing is that I need to download for codecs? I can't seem to find it!
<Qwell> You MIGHT get lucky with 6.10, but I haven't yet
<morten_> bimberi: is there some way to trick it? to manually overflow ram?
<bimberi> morten_: sorry, no idea
<Luke> TheGino_Frank: yea but i dont like FF or thunderbird
<TheGino_Frank> ok
<techno_freak> how do i check the dependencies of a .deb package ? is there any option in apt-get or dpkg ?
<Jordan_U> z9999, You are in luck though, AFIK all broadcom cards have native linux drivers.
<z9999> Jordan_U: Yes, we did that and it says it is a Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (Rev 01)
<Luke> Qwell: pan is PERFECT! thanks!
<Qwell> Jordan_U: except that "old" kernels don't support minipcie :P
<Jordan_U> Qwell, ?
<Qwell> broadcom 4311 is minipci express
<Qwell> at least, in the V3000Z's
<ixian_> !automatix
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Qwell> (and 6000)
<Jordan_U> Qwell, Didn't know that :)
<bimberi> morten_: i'd just keep opening OpenOffice apps and Firefox tabs/windows :)
<fourat> bimberi !
<jvolkman-h> did some recent edgy update break the home and Desktop entries in the "places" list in open/save file dialogs?
<bimberi> fourat: hm?
<CorrosionX> Anyone knows how to fix this? I try to start rsync --daemon but i just get back to the prompt no error msg nothing
<fourat> bimberi, did you check your fs ?
<jvolkman-h> home and "Desktop" are thin list items with no icon/title
<arsalanyo> Halp Halp
<Jordan_U> Qwell, So if he installed Edgy + restricted modules ( which includes firmware ) would that pretty much guarentee him wireless or is broadcom not as whell supported as I think?
<bimberi> fourat: you've joined in the middle of a conversation
<Tyler> k
<Tyler> quick question about the auto partition in ubuntu
<Tyler> not the erase-all option
<Qwell> Jordan_U: it wouldn't guarantee much of anything
<TheGino_Frank> bhudda, looking for w32 codecs ? look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<z9999> I have been trying to get the wireless to work for over a month now and have followed numerous instructions to no avail, and would like to first know how to assure that I have removed all installs from previous attempts to eliminate any possible conflicts, and then begin from scratch.
<Qwell> z9999: yeah, it isn't gonna happen, unless you patch your kernel
<Qwell> ftp://lwfinger.dynalias.org/patches/patch_2.6.18.1_for_PCI-E
<Jordan_U> z9999, Buy a supported card?
<arsalanyo> i have installed windows on the new hard drive but then sold it , while installing windows i unpluged the ubuntu hard drive but not the privious windows drive now when it starts it just goes in the windows
<Qwell> Jordan_U: not an option
<Qwell> Jordan_U: HP BIOS locks the wireless cards. :)
<Tyler> does the auto-partition for continuously available memory work well and/or affect the other (windows) drive in any way?
<dean_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h1v> Are there any common installation problems with the 6.10 installer CD? I've tried booting up the LiveCD on two different computers and it hangs at the same spot every time
<Luke> does anyone know of a good newsgroup reader that supports SSL besides thunderbird/FF?
<arsalanyo> Halp Halp please
<Qwell> h1v: I've seen the same on several (older/junkier) computers
<Jordan_U> h1v, Have you tried running a checksum to see if it is burned correctly ?
<arsalanyo> i have to fix the bootloader
<arsalanyo> i dont know how
<Jordan_U> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<h1v> Jordan_U: yeah, it said that it was all fine
<arsalanyo> windows does not recognize ubuntu
<tgelter> using ffmpeg or mencoder, how can I convert from xvid to divx? (my dvd player at home only reads divx...and dvd of course)
<h1v> Qwell: I tried it on an 800mhz older dell model, and a athlonXP 3200+
<Jordan_U> arsalanyo, Did you install windows after Ubuntu?
<arsalanyo> i unpluged the ubuntu than installed windows but didnt unplug the privious windows drive
<Jordan_U> h1v, You may get more info by removing the "quiet" kernel parameter at boot.
<z9999> Qwell: I have no idea how to patch the kernel, and we are trying to be very cautious as we can't afford to lose the use of the system. We are in an area where there is nothing but forest, plants, trees, insects, and animals, using a 2 way satellite for internet so we're stuck using what we have or can obtain over the internet.
<h1v> Jordan_U: Already done
<h1v> Thats how i know that they both hang at the same place
<arsalanyo> Jordan_U yeterday when my comp started after 10-15 sec it asked me for the boot options but not today
<Jordan_U> Qwell, Would knoppix likely have support?
<arsalanyo> i edited the boot.ini to remove the 2nd windows option
<rothga1> is there a way to make ubuntu log in automatically with a system account? (mythtv)
<Qwell> Jordan_U: maybe the very latest experimental version
<rothga1> the option isn't available on the login security section
<Jordan_U> arsalanyo, You probably need to reinstall grub as windows clobbered it, look at  the link from ubotu.
<xenex> anyone experienced with imagemagick?
<arsalanyo> ok
<arsalanyo> but i need to tell you that i dont have passwords for either of the operating system i have to go through a new hard drive
<arsalanyo> is it possible
<arsalanyo> ??
<z9999> Again, can someone provide the correct sequence of instructions to execute to remove all previous installs and a way to confirm that everything is clean?
<Jordan_U> arsalanyo, You can just use a liveCD.
<arsalanyo> aha great
<arsalanyo> and than just install the grub right
<Jordan_U> z9999, I am not sure such a set of commands exists.
<rredd4> z9999 there is a clean command for apt, but you just have to trust that it works
<arsalanyo> ??
<Trevinho> A new flashplayer is out......
<bhudda> Is there really?
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> I've just packaged it.......
<Jordan_U> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<z9999> Jordan_U: I have been using some commands such a ndiswrapper -e and modprobe and had the belief they were removing things previously installed. Am I wrong?
<Trevinho> if you want it it's in my repo ^_^
<Trevinho> flashplayer and flashplugin just packaged for Ubuntu ;) -> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/3v1n0/
<Jordan_U> Trevinho, New as in newer version of flash9 or just flash9?
<macogw> hey is it possible to get nautilus from gnome 2.14 even if youre on edgy?
<Trevinho> newer of flash9
<Trevinho> 9.0.21.78
<Trevinho> fixed audio problems ;)
<sn00p|> Where do I put the codecs for mplayer in ubuntu?
<bhudda> bloody heck....how come when I close VLC it keeps on playing audio of the file it was playing? Argh! How do I stop that!?
<xenex> anyone experienced with imagemagick?
<quizy> has anyone had good experiences with beryl?
<macogw> nevermind
<Trevinho> I've quizy
<macogw> found the "browser view" option
<Trevinho> or just come in #beryl
<Jordan_U> quizy, Verry good :)
<quizy> is it simple to setup?
<Jordan_U> quizy, Depends , but usually yes.
<rredd4> sn00p|  go to ubuntu wiki, type restrictedformats  you will see the codecs....  w32codecs
<mister_roboto> is it possible to get "focus follows mouse" in beryl?  i love it but hate losing that
<Jordan_U> mister_roboto, Yes.
<mister_roboto> Jordan_U: what do you have to do? it's set in my kde window behavior
<J-_> Where can I find a Ubuntu LAMP server tutorial
<bimberi> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Jordan_U> mister_roboto, You need to set it in beryl-settings-manager
<J-_> thanks
<mister_roboto> Jordan_U: ahhh, ok.
<Jordan_U> quizy, If you have an intel card and are running Edgy it is two steps.
<john> hey hey hey ... where the females at.. hit me up
<Jordan_U> quizy, If you are using an ATI card with fglrx it is somewhat harder.
<quizy> jordan, I have a gma950
<quizy> intel
<rothga1> how do I edit my gdm.conf-custom file to log-in automatically?
<cafuego> rothga1: Just go to the login manager settingsd in the admin menu.
<rothga1> but the mythtv user is not available to login automatically
<Jordan_U> quizy, On Edgy?
<Lovloss> I know we all hate windows here, and believe me - I despise it almost as much as i do certain politicians - but I just messed up my girlfriend's computer in an attempt to install ubuntu and i want to see if anyone has a solution.
<rothga1> cafuego: I added him under the users tab but still no dice
<Lovloss> Specifically, her cd drive doesnt work, so i cant use my boot cd, and it doesnt except usb ports. So i found an online method on the ubuntu website to install linux while on windows.
<Lovloss> When i rebooted, it refused, saying "hal.dll" was missing. I found it, put it in the folder system32, and now neither windows OR linux will start
<Lovloss> ideas?
<rothga1> Lovloss: If the cd dosen't work for boot, check the bios to see if it is detected
<Lovloss> No, her cd drive is just crap
<Lovloss> it loads ubuntu and then gets an "input output error from hdc"
<Lovloss> crash
<Jordan_U> Lovloss, Floppy drive available?
<sky123> Holy crap..Hereos was good!...ok..Im back on topic :)
<TheGino_Frank> how do I install Icons?
<Jordan_U> sky123, Damn I missed it :(
<Lovloss> ah yes there is a flopy drive
<Lovloss> cant fit ubuntu on that :/
<jvolkman-h> sky123, yeah it was pretty good tonight
<quizy> jordan, yeah on edgy, do you have a link
<sky123> Jordan_U: errmmmm. Bittorrent ;)
<rothga1> cafuego: you have any other ideas to try? I looked it up in the forums but the guy who got it to work just said he edited the gdm.conf-custom file
<rothga1> but I don't know how he edited it
<Jordan_U> Lovloss, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Lovloss> I hate working with laptops lol
<Lovloss> okay thank you!
<sky123> jvolkman_h: yes...and i liked...their..uhmmm.ubuntu..style working together (futile attempt at staying on topic)
<pluma> Stupid question: how can I switch from metacity to enlightenment?
<cafuego> rothga1: There is an 'automatically login' option in there somewhere...
<Lovloss> uh oh. how do i find out the ip addy >.<
<rothga1> yes I know, but mythtv is not one of the options
<Lovloss> her laptop wont even load up
<rothga1> ok, I got it, I had to edit the gdm.conf file to make it work though :(
<TuTUx> hi all is there anyway to auto active swap space? i upgraded my ram and found that my swap space didnt work (even with swapon) i fix that any way but no everytime i reboot i have to swapon it manually, any help?
<Quinn_Storm> I'm running edgy, and in kde I can't get screensavers to start at all, it works with test/setup/etc. but actually launching the screensaver (either through lock screen or dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface lock/save) doesn't work
<noiesmo> Quinn_Storm, mine works I use xscreensaver -nosplash & in .kde/Auostart
<Luke> are you really quinn storm?
<Luke> or just a fan?
<Quinn_Storm> xscreensaver, noiesmo ? we're not talking sxcreensaver, we're talking kscreensaver, different systm
<Quinn_Storm> Luke: I'm really quinn
<Luke> ha oh
<sky123> TuTUx: dont know if its still practice...but other linux distros used to recommend putting swap space partition in an LVM. If you increased the RAM, then you could simply inrease the LVM as well.. im not sure if you can increase now.
<noiesmo> Quinn_Storm, I use xscreensaver because kscreen doesnt work thats all Im saying
<Quinn_Storm> noiesmo: ah, lol
<phpError> Evening.
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: do you have a website?
<Quinn_Storm> Luke: not really
<dreamstateheroic> hi, i am following this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1786469#post1786469  and i am having trouble when i try to install the driver through ndiswrappers it says something with the code at line 167.  Any help with getting my wireless up?
<Quinn_Storm> I mean there's www.beryl-project.org but that's not what you want
<barata> hallo all ... how to JOIN several avi files in Linux?
<noiesmo> Quinn_Storm, I havent been able to get kscreensaver working since using either xgl/compiz or aiglx/beryl
<Quinn_Storm> noiesmo: it won't work even using just kwin
<noiesmo> barata, man avimerge
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: i searched all over for a blog or something but couldnt find it. anyway... what other projects have you worked on?
<rosen37>  Hello ? I m trying xubuntu  and I don t know how to load prog at the start session ( I add it info in the .xession) but it seems not loaded?
<noiesmo> Quinn_Storm, bugger
<Quinn_Storm> beryl is pretty much my first public project...I wrote a dock-type applet for the xfce panel long ago
<barata> man avimerge
<barata> thanks noiesmo!
<noiesmo> barata, np
<barata> is avimerge in the repository?
<noiesmo> barata, one sec not sure were i got it
<TuTUx> sky123, no i didnt put it in a LVM. i didnt change its size neither since i already set it large enough, im just need to know how to automount it at reboot. except you are saying it's not working any more?
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: i'm just interested as to where your experience comes from?
<Jordan_U> !info avimerge
<ubotu> Package avimerge does not exist in any distro I know
<barata> noiesmo, does avimerge work for you?
<Quinn_Storm> Luke: I'm just self-taught
<Quinn_Storm> grr, xscreensaver doesn't list skyrocket
<sky123> TutUx: well since you did made it bigger it should work for you..some people dont allocate enough, increase physical memory and are then stuck.
<noiesmo> barata, think its part of transcode not 100%
<TuTUx> Quinn_Storm, hi Quinn, is that guy on beryl's blog really you?
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: thats awesome! this is your first project lead position?
<Quinn_Storm> TuTUx: that's me, and I'm a girl, mtf tg
<Quinn_Storm> Luke: yeah
<barata> do you use it noiesmo?
<noiesmo> barata, yeah i have
<barata> cool! http://linuxreviews.org/man/avimerge/
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: must be nerve racking with all this publicity
<Quinn_Storm> its not so bad
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: i think your doing an awesome job btw
<Quinn_Storm> thanks Luke
<noiesmo> barata, avimerge -o name -i file1  file2
<Jordan_U> Quinn_Storm, Hoz it feel to be a celebrety ;)
<Luke> haha oh shit
<Limulf> I asked an hour or so ago if there was a way to hide IRC join/part messages using "XChat-GNOME". Someone here (whose nick I don't remember) tried to help me and said that the option was not available. I have been told otherwise at #xchat-gnome: all you need to do is enter the command "/set irc_conf_mode 1". All channels you join after that won't display the join/part lines :)
<Luke> look what i started
<barata> noiesmo, do you also rip VOBs to avi?
<barata> what do you use?
<noiesmo> barata, yeah have done it to also convert avi back to vobs to
<dreamstateheroic> can someone help me with my wireless card?
<LineOf7s-> Howdy people - love your work.  How/where do I go about sorting out keymaps for use by a terminal (gnome-terminal for example - or any other recommended one)?  I need to emulate a VT320, and I have the key maps to do it, but I don't know where to put them...  :o(
<barata> what do you use noiesmo?
<barata> for vob2avi
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: how do you pay the bills if you are a project lead?
<TuTUx> sky123, but it just wont be actived everytime i reboot..
<Quinn_Storm> Luke: I'm unemployed, live "at home"
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: do you ever try to get "hired" by OSDN or something?
<sky123> TutUx: just read something - Under most UNIX variants, swap is added automatically at boot time as part of the kernel initialization. Most use lines in the file system mount file /etc/fstab
<TuTUx> Quinn_Storm, sorry if i was rude, i didnt mean to be like that...
<Jordan_U> Quinn_Storm, You might try #kubuntu
<Quinn_Storm> Luke: I've not yet tried, I wouldn't mind getting a job
<Quinn_Storm> TuTUx: you weren't that I know of
<barata> damned... why I cannot find that avimerge?
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: well you shouldnt have too much trouble now... I'm just wondering because i'm tyring to make a career out of this but I dont see how OSS progammers make any money =)
<Quinn_Storm> Luke: its harder than it looks, I only have a GED, no college degree, etc.
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: damn. i'm spending thousands on a cs degree from purdue but... i dont want to work in the corp world
<Quinn_Storm> lol
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: i'm searching desprately for something like your doing where I can get payed
<Luke> but... i may just have to live at home as well
<cafuego> Luke: linus seems to manage just fine ;-)
<Jordan_U> Luke, By working for crazy Billionare astronaughts?
<Luke> OSDN pays him a lot
<Luke> linus that is
<Luke> Jordan_U: well that would be nice
<sky123> Quinn_Storm: unfortunately this time of season is slow... join the party I suppose.
<Luke> tell that to Quinn_Storm tho
<crimsun> Luke: eh? Canonical employs a few; Red Hat, Novell, Nokia, ...
<rickyfingers> OK I'm going to butt in to the conversation here and mention something about getting paid doing OSS work
<sky123> Quinn_Storm: right there with ya
<rickyfingers> the first thing I thought about was if you check out the kernel mailing list archives, you'll see a lot of people with email addresses from prestigious companies
<noiesmo> barata, sorry lost keyboard
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: have you talked to shuttleworth about a job? seems like ubuntu is pushing hard for native beryl
<Jordan_U> Quinn_Storm, Since Feisty will have Beryl ( or compiz ) on by default you might get a job at connonical.
<Luke> Jordan_U: =D
<rickyfingers> Since the kernel's the part of linux that's been around the longest, I think that has something to do with it.
<Quinn_Storm> #1 they don't really need another manager(me), and #2 I can't talk about it but there are related developments wrt canonical, beryl
<Luke> rickyfingers: linux is the kernel
<barata> noiesmo, I find it, you're right ... it is part of transcode
<noiesmo> ok barata I 'm a bit slack when video edit etc I use mencoder part of mplayer and also I have dvdshrick and dvddycrypter installed thru wine
<rickyfingers> The kernel hackers do work that a lot of companies can benefit from
<barata> me too noiesmo ...:) I just use Xilisoft on vmware
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: with a name like yours... you should just become a movie star or something
<rickyfingers> The other thing is we've started using linux where I work to do certain things
<barata> but Xilisoft cannot join the avi files it produced
<sky123> Cannonical and Shuttleworth typically have "so much" they have per year..and allocate money to those that have made significant contributions...i went through the same conversation on edubuntu channel .
<or10n> Hi I have a problem I am attempting to create a 1Gig ram drive but when do i mke2fs -m 0 /dev/ram0 I get the error: mke2fs: File too large while trying to determine filesystem size.. I thought that the max file size on ext2 was 2G so why am i getting these errors?
<noiesmo> barata, this is the guide for dvdshrink etc http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<Quinn_Storm> lol, Luke
<TuTUx> sky123, that's actually my other question, since i read the solution about swap on ubuntu forum, i did everything about replace the right UUID in /etc/fstab and stuff(sorry i dont remember exactly) but since i have two kernel (i386 and generic) the update-initramfs -u only regenerate the file for generic but actually im always using the other kernel..
<barata> noiesmo, I have no problem with producing avi files or ripping dvd ... my problem is JOINING the output (those avi files)
<rickyfingers> What it took was a boss who really knew his stuff about security, and what you can do with linux
<noiesmo> Quinn_Storm, do you know why my keyboard playsup/locks occassionally in beryl aiglx
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: anyway I'll let you get back to fixing your screensaver...
<mo^> is it possible to use multiple wireless networks with /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant? i can't use the network-manager.
<Quinn_Storm> noiesmo: no...that's odd
<Quinn_Storm> Luke: ty :-P
<sky123> TuTUx: dont know if this is too generic but check this out - http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-satswapspace.html
<Luke> thanks for answering my questions
<Quinn_Storm> I don't mind
<Luke> i'm suprised I got the chance to ask
<Quinn_Storm> I just only have so much...me to go around :-P
<Luke> haha totally
<Luke> i understand
<Luke> you should come to purdue and give a presentation to our LUG!
<Quinn_Storm> lol
<Quinn_Storm> pay for me and I will
<Luke> i'll look into it
<fyrestrtr> hey quinn -- your beryl completely hangs on edgy with the latest 8.30 ati drivers -- although XGL was working fine with them.
<TuTUx> sky123, thanks i gonna read it
<Quinn_Storm> cool, Luke
<dreamer> hmm, in kde, I can't use ctr+tab to switch between Desktops
<fyrestrtr> so now I'm using it with the non ati.com drivers.
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: are you close to Indiana?
<Quinn_Storm> fyrestrtr: are you using Xgl? you can't use beryl+ati.com without xgl
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know where I can download Kylix Open Edition 3 from?
<Quinn_Storm> Luke: Pennsylvania
<Luke> damn thats a looong drive
<Quinn_Storm> yeah
<Quinn_Storm> and I don't drive
<Luke> we cant afford that then =(
<Quinn_Storm> don't have a clue how to
<Luke> hahaha
<Luke> awesome
<Quinn_Storm> its ok, I'd have come if i could
<fyrestrtr> Quinn_Storm: I was using xgl -- but after constant lockups; I gave up and am now on the 'vanilla' drivers.
<barata> lucky me ... I find the torrent for transcode
<Luke> Quinn_Storm: understood
<Quinn_Storm> fyrestrtr: ah, on those you should be able to beryl
<Quinn_Storm> Luke: I love linux
<tuxavenger> I am installing edgy and I i am keeping my home folder from my old distro, but when I startup and login I get a system message that says that i need to change the permissions of /home/<user>/.dmrc to 644, how should i go about setting my whole home folder to the right permissions so that only I have access to read and write
<Luke> same... i'm  plug president
<Apex> How do I install xine-lib-1.1.2.tar.bz2?
<noiesmo_> barata, get avimerge it should merge them
<noiesmo_> Quinn_Storm, its a particular keystroke but i just knocked keys and not sure which
<fyrestrtr> yeah on the vanilla ones it works great :) I just wish AMD would stop trying to shrink processors for two hours and fix ATI's drivers.
<umops> Can anyone help me?   I rebooted and now get the error ''Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'-,  Check mysqld is running...
<umops> The socket does not exist, and i Can't start mysqld
<fyrestrtr> umops: what are you trying to start mysqld?
<PhibreOptix> Tuxanvenger: I think you do 'sudo chmod /home/username/ 644'
<Jordan_U> tuxavenger, It may be that your Ubuntu UID is not the same as it was in your previous distro, you might just need to change your UID.
<fyrestrtr> umops: if you have installed mysql-server, it should be /etc/init.d/mysql start
<noiesmo_> Quinn_Storm, I have this error in xorg.conf (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm
<Quinn_Storm> odd, noiesmo_
<tuxavenger> Jordan_U: how do i go about doing that
<noiesmo_> Quinn_Storm, i'm on dapper to edgy upgrade
<umops> fyrestrtr, that's when i get the rror
<fyrestrtr> umops: have you installed the server?
<barata> noiesmo, I can apt-get transcode ... now, is avimerge part of it?
<Jordan_U> tuxavenger, If sombody could help me break free of windows I could help you but without a terminal in front of me it is kind of hard :)
<umops> yes, it has been working in the past
<tuxavenger> ok
<noiesmo_> barata, yeah why not :)
<Jordan_U> tuxavenger, Basically, you need to look at the UID of the owner of your /home and change your UID to that UID.
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: I heard a baseball can help you break out of windows...
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know any good, free FPS for Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> umops: is it running right now? Could just be a stalled process.
<barata> cool
<Quinn_Storm> odd, I don't seem to *have* an LP page
<ArrenLex> tuxavenger: if I correctly understand what it is you're trying to do, you're looking for the command "ls -l /home"
<fyrestrtr> PhibreOptix: Tremulous
<Quinn_Storm> oh there I am, lol
<Jordan_U> PhibreOptix, Let me try something...
<Jordan_U> !games | PhibreOptix
<ubotu> PhibreOptix: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<umops> fyrestrtr, How do I check that?  ps -aux | grep mysql returns nothing
<Jordan_U> PhibreOptix, Is there anything Ubotu DOESN'T know ?
<Jordan_U> :)
<joe_> Okay, so I just restarted my computer
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Yes. Watch:
<joe_> and now X doesn't start
<ArrenLex> !meaningoflife
<tuxavenger> ArrenLex: nope, but i think i got it
<joe_> I get this error when i startx:
<tuxavenger> thanks though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaningoflife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhibreOptix> Lol
<joe_> Error, 'nvidia' module not found
<PhibreOptix> Thanks guys
<joe_> but obviously it found it before because I was using it ?!
<umops> fyrestrtr, /var/run/mysqld is also completley empty
<ArrenLex> joe_: did you upgrade kernels recently?
<joe_> probably
<joe_> oooooh
<joe_> one sec
<ArrenLex> joe_: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<joe_> couldn't find package l-r-m
<barata> noiesmo, it is now WORKING ....:)
<ArrenLex> joe_: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<sky123> TuTUx: just read through that myself right now..very very informative info on swapspace..stuff I wish I had known earlier
<barata> I'm still merging them though .... I'll check it soon with vlc
<noiesmo_> barata, cool
<barata> it is working so NICELY ... thanks for the hint noiesmo ....:) :)
<ArrenLex> Sure is quiet here tonig... oh, only 860 people. That explains it.
<barata> do you know how to vob2avi in linux?
<Jordan_U> !transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2293 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<ArrenLex> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<ArrenLex> Ubutu war!
<ArrenLex> ubotu * xD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> ...
<jfm3> I gave away another 10 Ubuntu CDs today.
<Quinn_Storm> cool
<Jordan_U> @lart ArrenLex
* Ubugtu beats ArrenLex senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<Quinn_Storm> I left mine at UDS by accident o_O
<ArrenLex> Ow.
<sky123> Good article on allocation of swapspace - http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-satswapspace.html
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, That'll teach to not go arount inciting bot wars :)
<jfm3> We still need a better motto than "Linux for Human Beings".  That just too much implies that other distributions are only for inhuman geeks.
<jfm3> I propose "Linux for Wedges of Cheese".
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, There is the word you somwhere in that sentence too :)
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: but.. but.. mencoder totally owns trascode!
<ArrenLex> n **
<sky123> Linux for Heroes
<noiesmo_> barata, I use kde and I have installed this app from kde apps http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30455
<jfm3> "Linux With Some Sense Smacked Into It"
<sky123> Itll be like depeche - Linux for the masses
<Stanislav> any know if its possible to repair ubuntu if u moved the harddrive to another PC?
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: that depends on what's broken.
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, Should just boot AFIK.
<Stanislav> well ubuntu doesnt load period the harddrive is a slave on IDE1 instead of primary on IDE0
<Stanislav> now
<sky123> Actually...that depends if it is the ONLY hdd in the system
<Stanislav> seconds HD
<|thunder> anyone know where to put config options to make iwcofig settigns perm ?
<hot_wheelz> hi any here got a link for the new Ubuntu Multimedia Center other than http://linux.cubegames.net/download - (dead)
<Stanislav> the PC that i had ubuntu on kinda had a small mishap today
<Stanislav> and i dont wnt to reconfigure everything =\
<jfm3> Stanislav: as I'm sure many will point out, you probably need to do something special in the BIOS to boot of a secondary ("slave") disk.
<barata> noiesmo, what app is that?
<Stanislav> oh i can get it to boot ubuntu...
<Stanislav> but it gets stuck
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: a) does grub know how to find it? b) does /etc/fstab point to the correct drive?
<Stanislav> on the loadign screen
<Stanislav> at like 1%
<sky123> might have to also mess with the bootloader
<Stanislav> well when i hit ubuntu on grub it has the loading screen
<Stanislav> and freezes
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: boot in "recovery mode" for some helpful debugging output.
<Stanislav> i tried that..
<sky123> agrees with Stanislav comment about grub
<Stanislav> it says IDE0 busy
<Stanislav> or something like that
<Stanislav> let meget  exact error
<Stanislav> let me boot that pc agian
<noiesmo_> barata, its adds service menu so when you right click on a video you can select various conversion options
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, Probably just need to reconfigure GRUB.
<Stanislav> ubuntu doesnt care if i changed all the hardware completely?
<rickyfingers> |thunder: check out the wireless man page, man wireless
<Stanislav> i know windows doesnt allow booting on a foren PC
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, Boot a live CD, chroot into your install on the HD, bind /dev and run: update-grub
<gyaresu> anyone know how to fix the nvidia 1.0.8776 bug which won't let me 'control + alt + plus/minus' to change resolutions?
<rickyfingers> |thunder: that will tell you the syntax for adding wireless config info to /etc/network/interfaces
<Stanislav> kk let me try that
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: your X will likely break because your drivers will be different... but the rest should be able to handle it.
<Stanislav> when i am on the live cd
<Stanislav> i choose which optin?
<Stanislav> its in the live CD menu atm
<|thunder> rickyfingers; ill look again.
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, Nope, Ubuntu could care less, a little change in hardware won't even phase it :)
<Stanislav> on liveCD
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, Regular live boot
<Stanislav> do i hit start ubuntu?
<Stanislav> kk
<Stanislav> its loading
<Stanislav> the PC i had ubuntu on for some reason had low FPS in shit.... so i tried toclean it.. left the room and my cat stepped on the CPU fan..
<Stanislav> its all cracked lol
<Stanislav> >_>
<TuTUx> Quinn_Storm, hi Quinn, beryl gonna include in next ubuntu (7.04)?
<diminthedam> hello. how do i tell my NetworkManager to search for other networks only when disconnected?
<Quinn_Storm> not sure yet, TuTUx
<Quinn_Storm> well it'll be in universe at least
<Jordan_U> TuTUx, That or compiz.
<Stanislav> ok the live cd booted
<Stanislav> where do i go?
<Jordan_U> TuTUx, But one of the two for sure.
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, Open a terminal
<Stanislav> opened
<TuTUx> ya, i know, but since beryl is so popular in ubuntu
<Phenax> I'm eating mini-carrots so I can stay up late and watch a "R" rated movie.
<Stanislav> now what
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, You need to mount the hard drive...
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, Use gparted to find the device name if you don't know what it is.
<Stanislav> loading gparted heh
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: "sudo fdisk -l" might be more convenient for that
<Stanislav> it found my hds..
<Stanislav> for some reason
<Stanislav> there is a 3rd one
<Stanislav> with 30gigs on it?
<Stanislav> lol
<Stanislav> is that what ubunutu allocated?
<Quinn_Storm> wow, you lost 30 gigs?
<barata> i c noiesmo
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, Please take over any time, I am just going from memory with no linux box :(
<digiqq> hey guys, how do I modify kernel parameters in ubuntu??
<Stanislav> i have /dev/sda - /dev/sdb (where ubuntu is installed) and /dev/sdc (i ahve no idea what thit is)
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Nono, you're doing fine... I'm just fleshing things out.
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: if you don't know what /dev/sdc is, how do you know that ubuntu isn't on /dev/sdc and /dev/sdb isn't the random drive you can't place?
<Stanislav> cause
<Stanislav> lol its easy
<jarrad> What is a good site for Rhythmbox Plugins, I can't seem to find one via google?
<Stanislav> sda = the systems native drive.. with windows only on it.. 250gig only using 70
<Stanislav> sb2 has the partitions  of the drive i had ubuntu on
<Phenax> I'm eating mini-carrots so I can stay up late and watch a "R" rated movie.
<Stanislav> sdb*
<Stanislav> and sdc i dunno wtf it is.. cause its only 30gigs
<ArrenLex> Phenax: heard you the first time, thanks.
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, mkdir /ubuntu_install
<Phenax> ArrenLex: my mom blocked myspace.com can i eat mini-carrots to ficx????
<Stanislav> k
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /ubuntu_install
<Stanislav> k sec
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, I will need you to check me on the mount / bind command
<Stanislav> uhh gives me error.. i should mention sdb consists of a NTFS Ext3 and a Swap
<Euphidime> Stanislav: You should be able to specify which partition to mount.
<phlasphy> hey all
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, What partition is the ext3?
<Stanislav> sec let me tell u
<Stanislav> 2
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb2 /ubuntu_install
<Stanislav> ok
<Stanislav> worked
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, sudo mount -bind /dev /ubuntu_install/dev ArrenLex correct?
<Phenax> ym mom block myspace i eat mini carrot to fix
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Dunno why you need bind mounts, but the command is sudo mount -o bind <folder1> <folder2>
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: I don't think you need to do that.
<Stanislav> that didnt work.. anyway
<Stanislav> lol
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: /dev should populate itself automatically.
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, OK
<Phenax> ym mom block myspace i eat mini carrot to fix?? helol i need hlp
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, sudo chroot /ubuntu_install
<Xorlev> Lovely. Edgy + Software RAID = evil
<Stanislav> ok
<Stanislav> now o.o?
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, I use lilo, but I believe the command update-grub makes grub look for new partitions?
<Xorlev> Doesn't make it far past inittop script, gets to initializing usbcore and pauses. Every half second or so there'll be a half second of drive activity, then half no activity. Over and over.
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: yes, that should work...
<Phenax> ArrenLex: my mom blocked myspace.com can i eat mini-carrots to ficx????
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Provided grub has the right drive root...
<Quinn_Storm> ah well I have a semi-solution to screensaver nonsense
<diminthedam> hello. how do i tell my NetworkManager to search for other networks only when disconnected?
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Oh. No. You need to set the ubuntu drive root manually.
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, By going into the grub prompt and setting root=?
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Stanislav: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: find the line # kopt=root=/dev/sda5 ro or whatever... it will be different for you.
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: change that line to # kopt=root=/dev/sdb2 ro
<Phenax> mini carrot fix??????
<jfm3> Phenax: Organic carrots.
<syntaxx> can somebody recommend me a light torrent client for X?
<Phenax> mini carrot small carrot
<Phenax>  eat make beter
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: make sure that "groot" points to the correct grub partition... if grub is installed on the same partition as your ubuntu (probably), change the line # groot=(hd0,1)  (it may be different for you) to # groot=(hd1,1)
<Healot> syntaxx: azureus
<Healot> hehe
<syntaxx> Healot, is it light?
<xeon111> how do i enable multiverse
<Jordan_U> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Stanislav> k
<Stanislav> done that
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: then, save and close out of nano by going ctrl+x - "y" - enter key (in case you aren't familiar with nano)
<Stanislav> alsois there anyway.. to make grub be able to boot my windows on the other HD?
<Phenax> mini carrot i have you buy??
<Stanislav> what would i change for that?
<xeon111> !multiverse|Xeon111
<ubotu> Xeon111: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xeon111> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Euphidime> Stanislav: It's in the menu.lst
<Healot> syntaxx: evil laugh means no
<Stanislav> nah the windows in grub is the one on the same HD.. which i plan on deleting lol
<xeon111> btw how do i enable sound
<Stanislav> meh nm
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: yes. Make sure you have an entry like the following: http://arrenlex.diff.be/bob
<syntaxx> Healot, hehe how bout ktorrent?
<xeon111> i have a sound blaster 16
<Euphidime> Stanislav: So change the /dev/hd to the to the other Drive
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: with those values adjusted to whatever is correct for your system, but that should work.
<Stanislav> kk
<Stanislav> gonna rebootnow
<Healot> syntaxx: you need QT libraries for that... try the efault torrent client for GNOME
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, Wait
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: no reboot!
<sky123> ArrenLex: that was nice work...i learned a lot.
<xeon111> !sound|xeon111
<ubotu> xeon111: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Stanislav> ?
<syntaxx> Healot, whats the name of it?
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /ubuntu_install/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: you're not done yet! You changed the bootloader, but not ubuntu itself.
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: hold on. First, run "sudo nano /etc/fstab" and make sure all the filesystems in there match.
<xeon111> any one here who can help me enable sound i have a sound blaster 16
<Healot> syntaxx: it's on the submenu Internet
<Stanislav> arg sec
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, I didn't mean to give that command yet, but do that at the end :)
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: that won't work, you have him in the chroot
<Healot> having kubuntu atm
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, I know.
<syntaxx> Healot, sorry but i havent installed full gnome
<sky123> ArrenLex: so he's doing this in rescue right?
<ArrenLex> sky123: yes; booted from a livecd
<Jordan_U> sky123, LiveCD
<sky123> cool
<Stanislav> reloading the live cd lol got ahead of myself
<Jordan_U> sky123, Just moved his Ubuntu HD from another machine.
<sky123> Now where does the new boot loader get written not in the mbr..so??
<xeon111> any one here who can help me
<sky123> right i caught that earlier
<Stanislav> while i am waiting to have this load i gotta say my 3 days with ubuntu so far have been nice lol
<Stanislav> 4*
<sky123> ;)
<ArrenLex> sky123: he will have to install the bootloader... now that he changed the root filesystems, he will need to sudo update-grub to rebuild the automagic kernel list, and then sudo grub-install /dev/sda to write it into the master boot block of the first drive.
<Euphidime> Stanislav: Who recommended Ubuntu to you :P
<Stanislav> not u actually..
<Stanislav> i knew before lol
<Stanislav> when u told me it had a live cd lol
<Stanislav> i decided to try it lol
<Stanislav> so i guess cause of u kinda lol
<ArrenLex> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<sky123> ArrenLex: very similar steps on centos as well.. which i had to do about 4 months ago
* ArrenLex is suddenly curious about what pronoun 'u' is in dutch.
<ArrenLex> sky123: yeah... Linux is Linux is Linux.
<sky123> yep
<ArrenLex> sky123: I had to go through it all a couple days ago, so I'm fresh... finally dumped ubuntu and went back to debian.
<ArrenLex> (I hate ubuntu)
<sky123> ArrenLex: lol
<sky123> ArrenLex: well i suppose it is a natural progression of sorts..
<ArrenLex> sky123: no; I started out on Debian. =P
<sky123> :)
<sky123> purist!
<Stanislav> ok
<ArrenLex> I am!
<jordo23> Anyone here run Cedega?
<Stanislav> i am back in ubuntu live
<Stanislav> what next jordan?
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: sudo nano /etc/fstab. There, make sure all your filesystems match what they are now
<jordo23> huh?
<Stanislav> all thats in there is
<Stanislav> unionfs and tmpfs
<ArrenLex> Oh. Of course. Sorry.
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, You will need to do the chroot steps again...
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: sudo mkdir /target
<Stanislav> i mounted the drive again
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: Stanislav: mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb2 /target
<Stanislav> did that heh
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: sudo chroot /target
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: sudo nano /etc/fstab. There, make sure all your filesystems match what they are now
<Stanislav> ah ok
<Stanislav> didnt do that
<sky123> Jordan_U: is that because he rebooted? before making the changes ArrenLex is working through??
<Guest589654> hello, i can't Get an MIDI file to play, it says that another app is using the sequencer, but there is nothing using it.
<Jordan_U> sky123, Yes.
<sky123> ArrenLex: it would be nice to see a contrib of sorts in the wiki...
<Stanislav> ok i am in that file
<sky123> on this topic
<ArrenLex> Guestsomenumbers: do you actually have a hardware midi sequencer?
<sky123> it seems to unfortunately be typical
<ArrenLex> sky123: which wiki is this?
<sloncho> hi. I mounted and iso image to a directory, using: mount isofile.iso isodir -o loop. Now I can not umout, it says the device is busy. there is no process accessing this dir, i.e. lsof does not show anything. how can I umount the iso?
<ubuntu> #o.uni58
<Jordan_U> sky123, I think there is a fix grub on the live CD program spec for feisty.
<sky123> ArrenLex: despite the errrrm..dislike for ubuntu...the ubuntu one..
<ArrenLex> sloncho: fuser -m <directory> will show you what's using it.
<ArrenLex> sky123: of course; I meant, point me to the page.
<Stanislav> well it has the partitions in here but my windows parition is /dev/hda1 atm in there.. should i change that to dev/sdb1?
<ademan> is there a package for google earth?
<ademan> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<Jordan_U> sky123, Perhaps migrating an install should be added.
<ArrenLex> ademan: No; it's closed-source.
<sky123> Jordan_U: yeah..but it surprises me even Linux Mag classifies Dapper as the next best thing to Eft milk.
<sky123> yep
<sloncho> ArrenLex, nothing :(
<sky123> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<sky123> there you are
<ademan> ArrenLex: you can make binary packages of closed source things though
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: isn't your windows partition on your first drive, i.e. /dev/sda1?
<Stanislav> i have 2 windows heh.. cause i put this HD from another PC
<ArrenLex> ademan: yes, but not upload them to the ubuntu repos, unless I'm much mistaken.
<Stanislav> the first harddrive has a windows.. and the ubuntu harddrive has windows on the first partition
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: do you actually want to be able to boot them both?
<ademan> ArrenLex: oh, is that a policy thing?
<CN-Skyttern> g
<Stanislav> no but its mounted cause i have my files on the NTFS parition
<ArrenLex> ademan: I'm not clear on ubuntu packaging policy. I probably shouldn't confuse you.
<sky123> By the way...anyone working for Canonical in here??
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, Multiverse will allow it.
<ArrenLex> Okay.
<ademan> ArrenLex: do some of the third party repos probably have that sort of thing?
<kling0n> strange, strange issue on edgy...... I have 2 installs.... on my workstation, flash (macromedia) is working beautifully under firefox... on my laptop, it crashes
<ademan> kling0n: that's a documented problem, i don't remember the specific fix unfortunately though
<sky123> kling0n: is one a 64 bit system??
<xeon111> i need help to configure my sound i have a soundblaster 16 sound card
<ArrenLex> kling0n: 7, 9b1, 9b2?
<kling0n> if i install the gpl flash player besides the macromedia one, it stops crashing, but only uses the gpl flash module
<Stanislav> the Ext3 partition mount is spercified by a UUID? should i change that to /dev/sdb2?
<kling0n> 32 bit
<kling0n> intel
<Healot> xeon111: a PCI or an ISA card?
<trench-_> what's the flash plugin for kubuntu
<kling0n> macromedia 7
<xeon111> i think its a isa
<trench-_> thanks
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: I don't know anything about this crazy UUID business... sorry. Could someone field that question for Stanislav?
<kling0n> ademan: yah.. Ive found the bug... but no resolution
<Healot> xeon111: that's a though cookie
<Stanislav> =\
<xeon111> !sound blaster 16|xeon111
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound blaster 16 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kling0n> ArrenLex:  its macromedia 7
<xeon111> !sound card|xeon111
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xeon111> !sound|xeon111
<ubotu> xeon111: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ArrenLex> kling0n: I heard. Macromedia 7 is notoriously horrible... how about using a 9 beta?
<sloncho> hi. I mounted and iso image to a directory, using: mount isofile.iso isodir -o loop. Now I can not umout, it says the device is busy. there is no process accessing this dir, i.e. lsof and fuser does not show anything. how can I umount the iso?
<kling0n> ArrenLex:  well.. its definitely an option (if I can find a repo) .. but it quirks me that it works on one of my installs and not the other
<sky123> xeon111: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13366
<Healot> 9 beta is more stable
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: from what I skimmed in a few seconds from wikipedia, UUID might actually be fine. If it doesn't break you can always change it later. Leave it for now.
<Stanislav> k
<Stanislav> but the windows
<kling0n> ArrenLex:  any pointers for finding the macromedia flash player 9 beta?
<Jordan_U> flash9 | kling0n
<Stanislav> should i change it to /dev/sdb1 ? if its /dev/hda1 ?
<kling0n> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<ArrenLex> kling0n: probably you do not have alsa-oss installed on one of them, or else your firefox DSP is set differently on one of them, or your alsa driver is different for one of them and isn't compatible with whatever bastardised monstrous action flash 7 is trying to wring out of it.
<kling0n> hehe
<kling0n> so you think it might be a sound issue
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: your /etc/fstab only determines what shows up in your ubuntu system. Which windows drive will you be accessing from the ubuntu system?
<ArrenLex> kling0n: Flash 7 itself IS one big sound issue.
<Stanislav> well thats no problem at the moment
<Stanislav> after fstab is ok
<Stanislav> what else should i do?
<sky123> ArrenLex: jeez...i think youve literally rebuilt his system....lol :)
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: if you're not going to be accessing a windows drive from ubuntu in the near future, comment that line out.
<CarCase928> hello, i can't get an MIDI file to play, an error message saying that the sequencer is being used by another app appears when i attempt to play the MIDI file, using KMid to open the MIDI file.
<Stanislav> i figured out what sdc was.. my Ipod lol
<kling0n> ArrenLex:  you might be right about the alsa-oss
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: do you actually HAVE a hardware midi sequencer?
<macogw> i went to the one the ubotu thing said and it says i have a later one installed.  that one is found here http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/dapper/3v1n0/ (yeah, replace dapper with edgy if needed, scroll down)
<CarCase928> my sound card has a built in MIDI sequencer
<CarCase928> i think
<Stanislav> Aaron what do i do after fstab is okay?
<floating> sky123: did you post the zOrks broadcom driver installation to ubuntu forum ?
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, update-grub ArrenLex ?
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: a) my name is Arren, b) save and close out of it, and then sudo update-grub
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: yeah
<sky123> floating: nope..havent done so..but.. it does surely work!
<Stanislav> sorry about the name and okay did that.
<sky123> floating: is it up there already??
<floating> yea. I forgot to mention about errorm essages I got
<floating> perhaps they should be mentioned when uploading it.
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: My sound card should have a bbuilt in MIDI sequencer, it works fine when i'm on windows
<floating> so need manual editing I guess.. or i donno
<sky123> floating: I would post those up...so he can debug that..
<Stanislav> is there anything else ArrenLex or Jordan_U?
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: then ... wait. Paste the output of   sudo fdisk -l | grep "*"    please. I'm pretty sure I already know the answer but making sure will save lots of trouble.
<floating> sky123: Ill put you priv msg about
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: I don't know, sorry; I've always been happy with Timidity++. I'm not much of a midi guy.
<sky123> floating: that was pretty nice of him to contribute that..and brave of us to ginuea pig it :P
<bcroq>  hello all
<floating> yup :)
<Stanislav> says cannot open /proc/paritions
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: doh, sorry... sudo mount /proc
<diminthedam> hello. how do i tell my NetworkManager to search for other networks only when disconnected?
<bcroq> I have a strange problem here on my Edgy KDE desktop: when I type (for example here in konversation) the keyboard layout is AZERTY but when I want to use a shortcut (for example ctrl+A) the layout is QWERTY !
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, bind /proc?
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: no problem.  is Timidity++ some kind of software?
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: software midi sequencer.
<ArrenLex> !timidity > CarCase928
<CarCase928> Arrenlex: where do i get it?
<Stanislav> ArrenLex: okay it dunno how to paste this besides typing it to you.. but too much.. it found my 2 hard drives but only the first partitions which are both NTFS
<sky123> !pastebin > Stanislav
<Jordan_U> CarCase928, synaptic / apt
<ArrenLex> bcroq: if you open kcontrol, go to Regional & Acc., and to Keyboard Layout, make sure the right one is selected in the left list... qwerty is probably "us" for you
<Stanislav> i am on another pc
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: from the ubuntu repos!
<sky123> ahh
<xeon111> how do i execute binary files
<xeon111> how do i execute binary files
<ArrenLex> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tuxavenger> what is the .dmrc file and could someone PM what one looks like
<ArrenLex> xeon111, I was GOING to answer that question, but now I won't. >=| Don't flood the channel.
<xeon111> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sky123> ArrenLex: havent seen that one before....nice
<alvarezp> Hello. anybody.
<xeon111> ok i m sorry
<ArrenLex> xeon111: chmod +x <file> && ./<file>
<Jordan_U> alvarezp, Hi.
<zenmonk> I know I am in the wrong channel, does anyone know if there is a channel for assembly help?
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: what "found" only the first two partitions?
<alvarezp> I'm looking for info regarding the keyboard description bug in Ubuntu.
<alvarezp> In Edgy Eft.
<h1v> zenmonk: #asm
<cari_tmen_ce> desswqs
<Stanislav> Arren here u go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33084/
<Stanislav> does that work?
<ArrenLex> Oh! That's what you mean. Okay.
<zenmonk> hlv, thanks :)
<ArrenLex> Wow that's weird... okay, I guess we'll try the first drive.
<h1v> :D
<alvarezp> I go "System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts > Add...
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: okay, run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, grub-install /dev/sda
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: i am new at Linux, how to i Synaptic / apt?
<alvarezp> and the right part of the screen it's completely gray.
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, In chroot, no sudo needed :)
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: synaptic is a program in your menus, apt is a command-line program.
<alvarezp> Under Dapper, there was a keyboard painted there, according with the selected geometry.
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Oh... I'd forgotten. Yes. Thanks.
<CarCase928> oh
<Stanislav> it  say sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<ArrenLex> ...
<alvarezp> So I would appreciate any docs or pointers on this.
<xeon111> Question how do i update my dapper drake to edgy eft
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: i know how to launch synaptic, but i don't know how to use it.
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: how about grub-install (hd0)? Not sure that will work.
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | CarCase928
<ubotu> CarCase928: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<CarCase928> thanks
<Stanislav> why cant we just install it on sdb?
<alvarezp> Or.. where can I report a bug?
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: 'cause we're putting grub into your MBR right now, so the system finds it when it boots... I think /dev/sda should be where it looks first, but I've never run a system with more than one drive so I've not had this problem.
<bcroq> ArrenLex: in the keyboard layouts, I have "France (fr)" and "Anglais U.S. (us)" (I have both because Vegastrike uses US layout)
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, Shouldn't grub already be installed on the drive? I thought you only had to re write to the MBR when you change the config in lilo?
<bcroq> ArrenLex: I have tried removing multiple layouts and the shortcuts now work !
<Stanislav> i changed my boot to load the ubuntu HD first.. and grub shows up
<mojo> #join swat
<ArrenLex> Oh!! That's different. That makes a lot more sense, Stanislav. Then grub-install /dev/sdb
<Stanislav> see i did that.. it gives the same error heh
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: in my experience, grub-install /dev/sda installs grub in the MBR.
<Stanislav> but grub is already on that drive
<ArrenLex> ..I see.
<Stanislav> cause it shows up when i start the pc
<xeon111> how do i update my dapper drake to edgy eft
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: And grub-install (hd0) doesn't work?
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, But why does it need installing is my question.
<Stanislav> no it doesnt it
<ArrenLex> !upgrade > xeon111
<Stanislav> sholdnt grub already work? since it is there and we changed the config?
<kling0n> ack... flash 9 is crashing also
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Isn't ... ... hmm. That's a good question, now that I think about it.
<bcroq> ArrenLex: argl, no, it was fixed, it is now broken :(
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: actually Jordan_U is probably right. You might not need to do that. Okay, try rebooting now and see what happens.
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, wait.
<Stanislav> ok
<Stanislav> lol
<ArrenLex> xD
<Stanislav> xserver now?lol
<ArrenLex> Between the two of us, we'll figure it out.
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, yes :)
<Stanislav> which command for that
<ArrenLex> Oh, right. I totally forgot about that. Good save, Jordan.
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, type exit
<Stanislav> done
<Minty> hello
<ArrenLex> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ArrenLex> ...
<ArrenLex> No, wrong one.
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ArrenLex> There :)
<Minty> anyone know a easy to install / use web editor program ??
<ArrenLex> Minity: nvu
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: i see a bunch of results, what packages do i need to download to get Timidity to work?
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, Then: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /whateverthemountpointis/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> !nvu | Minty
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: timidity and freepats. They should install whatever dependencies they have automatically from there.
<Stanislav> mount point is /ubuntu_install/
<Stanislav> right?
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: thanks a lot
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: Yes, if that's how you made it.
<Stanislav> yup i did
<Stanislav> okay did that
<Stanislav> am i okay to reboot now =P?
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: no. xD
<Stanislav> hahah
<[Nige] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: do you know what video card is in this new machine?
<Stanislav> i just put a new one today
<Stanislav> GeForce 7600 GS
<Stanislav> so NVidia =)
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: okay, sudo nano /ubuntu_install/etc/X11/xorg.conf and go to the "driver" line in the "Device" section.
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: in this "Device" section, change the driver to "nv".
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: so it should read     Driver      "nv"
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, Why?
<Stanislav> it already says NV
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: why what?
<Atlas95> hello
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: good; then you don't have to change anything.
<Bacta> Does the new version of Ubuntu give decent sound on laptops?
<Minty> ArrenLex: NVU is it dispo for linux ??
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, If it works on the LiveCD then it already is.
<Stanislav> it knows its an NVidia
<Bacta> the last version didn't work
<ArrenLex> Minty: what means this "dispo" you speak of?
<Minty> sorry avaialbale as its not in synaptics
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: No. The LiveCD autodetects the video card to work without configuration on any system. A normal ubuntu install obviously doesn't.
<CarCase928> How do i log in as root?
<Stanislav> Anything else I have todo?=)
<CarCase928> i forgot how
<ArrenLex> Minty: you need to add the universe repo.
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: hold on, wait for Jordan_U to answer...
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, If you copy an xorg.conf from a running LiveCD then it is the same as will be installed
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, I think you can reboot now.
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Really? I wasn't aware of that, but it makes sense. I don't really use LiveCDs much.... okay, sorry to bother you, Stanislav :)
<Stanislav> okay rebooting
<Stanislav> wish me luck=)
<Minty> ArrenLex: sorry have been away from linux for a while, remind me how please
<ArrenLex> Minty: I have no idea, I don't use synaptic. Look for a tutorial.
<ArrenLex> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kud0s> morning
<Stanislav> okay grub loading
<Stanislav> clicking ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, My comp is in for repair and I had ( before I broke it ) been living off of a live USB drive on a machine I am not allowed to actually install anything on, so I have learned a lot about LiveCD's :)
<Stanislav> Error 22: No such partition =\
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Ah, that explains it... I've never ever used a liveCD... I even installed from the textmode one.
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, Me to, more options :)
<BHSPitLappy> hey
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: that doesn't sound good... reboot and this time, instead of pressing enter when you highlight the ubuntu entry, press 'e'.
<BHSPitLappy> Back in Dapper, bluetooth worked like a breeze for me! Now in edgy, not so much...
<Stanislav> okay
<BHSPitLappy> Bluetooth device scans now (in any program) don't turn up results
<Stanislav> pressed e
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: tell me briefly what it says now.
<Stanislav> root hd(1,1)
<Stanislav> kernal /boot/blahetc...
<Stanislav> initrd /boot/initrdetc..
<sn00p|> How come I get this error "error opening /initializing the selected video_out  (-vo) deivce" in mplayer
<Stanislav> quiet savedefault and boot
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: what device are you using?
<sn00p|> my monitor
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: please type out those blahetc lines. =P
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: Well I hope so. That's not what I meant. What happens if you try playing with "mplayer -vo xv <movie>"?
<sn00p|> from the command line?
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: yes.
<sn00p|> I haven't tried
<ArrenLex> sn00p: I assume not. Please try.
<Stanislav>  uhh /boot/vmlinux-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sdb2 rp quiet splash
<Stanislav> ro*
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, Who knows, he could have been watching ASCII movies over SSH ( I tried it once actually ) ;)
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: I only really need the root=whatever part.
<ArrenLex> Can you give me the root=whatever part of the second line?
<ubd> nvdia graphic- i installed restricted image but ...
<Stanislav> i just did
<Stanislav> lol
<Stanislav> root=/dev/sdb2
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: they're both the same?
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, it doesn't do nothing it just gives me a bunch of output
<Stanislav> the initrd has no root
<sn00p|> it says fail to open
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: Pastebin it, please.
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: Oh. Right, it doesn't. I'm tried. Sorry.
<Jordan_U> sn00p|, You need to replace <movie> with the path to a movie
<sn00p|> I did
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: firstly, you're sure the root partition of your ubuntu drive is /dev/sdb2?
<Jordan_U> sn00p|, what was the exact command you typed?
<Stanislav> isnt that wwhat we mounted?
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: Yes it was. Okay.
<ubd> how will i install geforce
<Spek> Hi everyone. I've got a problem getting Edgy to work with my laptop display. It's running vesa in X right now;  it does display 24bit at correct rez (1280x768) but it redraws windows really slow. How do I get it the right display driver?
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, http://pastebin.ca/253933
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | ubd
<ubotu> ubd: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: there should be text at the bottom telling you how to edit commands. Do you see it?
<Stanislav> is the root (hd1,1) correct?
<ArrenLex> sn00p: you haven't escaped your spaces properly.
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: that's what I'm trying to find out. I'm going to try asking you to change it to root (hd0,0).
<kling0n> ArrenLex:  I think I found the issue
<ubd> jordan, i did things written there
<kling0n> I had set the default depth to 16 in stead of 24 in xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: do you see text at the bottom which tells you how to edit those lines? I think it's 'e' or 'c' or something.
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, what?
<Stanislav> y
<Stanislav> ya
<ArrenLex> sn00p: before every space in your filename, put a \. Also before every -.
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: press whatever button that is and change that command to read (hd0,0). Then press b to try booting again.
<Stanislav> says cannot mount that partition
<Stanislav> got it
<Stanislav> its 0,1
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, nothing happened then either
<catalytic> what can i use to mount iso's?
<Stanislav> ubuntu is loading
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, try (hd0,1)
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: well that was random! Good to hear! It works?
<Stanislav> i did=)
<Acker> Where to edit the GRUB on Edgy?
<Stanislav> i will tell you in a sceond
<catalytic> menu.lst
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: when it finishes booting, go back to /boot/grub/menu.lst and make that change permanently.
<Stanislav> okay
<ArrenLex> Sn00p|: you did know that if you type the first few letters of the filename and then press tab, the shell will auto-complete it for you, yes?
<catalytic> what can i use to mount iso's?
<ArrenLex> catalytic: mount -t loop file.iso /somedir
<catalytic> whats loop?
<Stanislav> okay ubuntu loaded^_^
<ejal_> good morning. does anyone knows of a way to connect to wallachat in israel under ubuntu...?
<ArrenLex> catalytic: the loopback device.
<ArrenLex> !loop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, :)
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, ok,  I still get errors
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: congratulations! :) Glad to hear it.
<catalytic> thanks
<jfm3> !fun
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: just to make sure you understand: "Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick.mp3" becomes "mplayer -vo xv Jethro\ Tull\ -\ Thick\ as\ a\ Brick.mp3"
<jfm3> dang. Thorough.
<Jordan_U> Stanislav, ArrenLex , goodnight, it was fun working with you :)
<catalytic> !smack
<Stanislav> now for some reason the mounting of my windos parition didnt work =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stanislav> see you and thx a lot
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Good night! Thanks a ton for all the help.
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, I know it doesn't play the file
<Stanislav> i am going to bother arren a lil more
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, its asking for some joy stick device I dont even have a joystick
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: not long... I am very gone very soon.
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: It shouldn't matter that you don't have a joystick.
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: pastebin whatever it says now.
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex, Just have him change the prefs in the GUI.
<Stanislav> how do i mount something in root so that anyone can view it?
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: I don't do changing prefs in the gui, though... I can't help him.
<Stanislav> whats the command
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: mount -o users,umask=000 /dev/whatever /wherever
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, http://pastebin.ca/253937
<Kolbo> hello
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: First of all, it's not -vo -xv, it's -vo xv
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: second of all, your filename is still wrong. Type in "Speed" and then press the tab key to have Bash fill it in for you.
<sn00p|> I did
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: Oh. Then there are several files with that name but different extensions. What's the extension?
<Stanislav> arren for some reason the mounting doesnt work on boot.. i am using NTFS-3g would that need reconfiguring?
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: First of all, didn't you take your windows partition out of your fstab?
<Stanislav> nah i kept it there
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: secondly, I don't know anything about ntfs-3g... sorry.
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<catalytic> mount: unknown filesystem type 'loop'
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: I suddenly notice you're running mplayer is root. Don't.
<Spek> Anyone know why OpenGL renders really well but X runs like crap for me?
<Stanislav> one more question how would i find the name of my new DVD rom?
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, no i'm in my gui
<catalytic> is there a gui front end for mounting .iso's?
<sn00p|> as well I get the same error when I am logged in as sn00p
<kalila> hmm, firefox/galeon etc display .doc document instead of ofering to download them :/
<kalila> how to change that?
<ArrenLex> catalytic: sorry, that was a typo: -o loop
<catalytic> ok, not t
<diminthedam> hello, does anyone have any experience with Network-Manager-Gnome here?
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: Timidity does not work, i still get the same error
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: That's extremely odd. What if you try "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload"?
<ArrenLex> sudo with that, CarCase
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: log in as a normal user, run that command, and pastebin the output thnen.
<ArrenLex> en.
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, suddenly it works
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: now try that exact same working command without "-vo xv"
<Stanislav> actuallyt nevermind about the CD thing it works now
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: I love it when things work by themselves :)
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, works too
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: i got an error, here it is:  ken@Linux0001:~$
<CarCase928> ken@Linux0001:~$ /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<CarCase928> open: Permission denied
<CarCase928>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                        open: Permission denied
<CarCase928>  * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing'...                         open: Permission denied
<CarCase928>                                                                          [fail] 
<Stanislav> i guessed the name of my cdrom actually when i was editing.. i guess i got it right
<CarCase928> open: Permission denied
<CarCase928>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                           open: Permission denied
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, mplayer must think its still root?
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: do that again with sudo
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: tell me how you launch mplayer normally.
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, from the applications menu while logged in as sn00p
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: the gui mplayer?
<sn00p|> yea
<sn00p|> It was working with dapper when I had it installed
<ArrenLex> sn00p|: go to the gui, find where the options are, and make sure your mplayer is using "xv" for the video output driver.
<ArrenLex> Well, I really have to go, guys. Hoped I helped some of you out a bit.
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: it seems to work, but i still get the same error when i attempt tp play the file
<ArrenLex> See you -- enjoy Linux.
<CarCase928> to
<Stanislav> arren what is proc ? it auto mounts
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: paste the command you're trying.
<CarCase928> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: /proc is important system stuff your system can't run without. No touchy.
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: no; to play the file.
<kling0n> Stanislav:  it is an  interface for some kinds of inter-process communication
<sn00p|> ArrenLex, ok it works thanks
<BHSPitLappy> Bluetooth device scans now (in any program) don't turn up results. Help?
<BHSPitLappy> worked in dapper
<ArrenLex> Stanislav: the long, more-than-you-ever-wanted-to-know answer to what /proc is can be found, as always, on Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procfs
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: still won't playu
<CarCase928> play
<trench-_> what can i install for firefox media plugin?
<ArrenLex> CarCase: paste the command you're using to try to play it to me
<trench-_> i already have flash
<CowzRule> exit
<CarCase928> i'm using an app to play the file
<Stanislav> which file do i edit again to change grub?
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: i'm using an app to play the file
<BHSPitLappy> Stanislav, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: what's the command to play the file?
<sn00p|> anybody know a gui for rar archive manager?
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: Timidity IS an app! It itself is a program to play midis. Play midis with timidity.
<Spek> Hi everyone. I've got a problem getting Edgy to work with my laptop display. It's running vesa in X right now;  it does display 24bit at correct rez (1280x768) but it redraws windows really slow. It's a gateway laptop with a via chipset. How do I get it the right display driver?
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: the app does not appear in the menu
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: Yeah. It's a CLI app.
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: ALI????
<CarCase928> CLI
<ArrenLex> CLI. Command Line Interface. Terminal. Text.
<ArrenLex> Sorry, man; I really, really gotta go. Good luck!
<CarCase928> ArrenLex: How to i play MIDIs with the app?
<jfm3> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> CarCase928: by opening a terminal and running 'timidity file.mid'
<ArrenLex> or maybe it was 'timidity++ file.mid'
<CarCase928> thanks
<ArrenLex> One of those
<ArrenLex> See you!
<CarCase928> bye
<kling0n> Spek: what graphics card do you have?
<kling0n> and have you tried a lower ersolution?
<kling0n> resolution even
<Spek> It's on chip, cause it's a laptop. It's a via vt82xx chipset?
<Spek> And I'm running at the LCD native rez, 1280x768.
<Spek> Tried lower rez, and it makes no difference. The only odd bit is OpenGL renders fine. X is choppy, though.
<yalu> hi, should I install libflashplugin-nonfree or flashplayer-mozilla? I don't see the difference
<kling0n> Spek do you have a name and model for the laptop?
<Spek> yah; gateway mx3230
<kling0n> spek, also, try to go to pastebin and dump you /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Spek> will do
<Stanislav> Arren any idea how to get my resolution back to 1680x1050 i tried changing the xorg file and reloading but it sticks to 1024x768
<Stanislav> any ideas?
<Spek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33087/
<Spek> I think it's a unichrome-pro vid. I had a friend who's a *nix guru take a look at it, but we didn't have enough time to finish fixing it
<py_> hello
<kraut> hi
<Lynoure> Stanislav: is your xorg.conf in pastebin somewhere?
<kraut> could anybody please tell my, why my CRT in this config won't use 85 hz?
<kraut> http://home.packetloss.biz/~fek/temp/xorg.conf
<Stanislav> nope
<py_> each line of dmesg begins with a number ("[17272182.080000] ") which I believe is a timestamp. How do I translate them into human time to know when things happened?
<Spek> I believe that timestamp is from the epoch?
* Spek knows random bits of esoteric knowledge, little of it useful :(
<Stanislav> when i try to run dpkg-reconfigure
<Stanislav> it says server-xorg is not installed
<Stanislav> o.O
<kling0n> spek: try commenting out the vesa module?
<Spek> Oh? Where do I do that?
<Tomcat_> Spek: perl -e "print \"\" . localtime(<timestamp>)" should do it
<CarCase928> too bad ArrenLex isn't here, i wanted to tell him that it works, but timidity doesn't have 100% support for MIDI, but it does have partial support for MIDI
<Tomcat_> Spek: But I doubt it's a "real" timestamp.
<Tomcat_> Spek: Nope, isn't.
<xeon111> an one here who can help me enable sound
<CarCase928> can anyone tell me how to open a .bin file?
<py_> Spek:  also tought so, but it doesn't seem to be that, as date and such utils fail to convert it (or give a wrong date)
<Stanislav> why cant i reconfigure my xorg.. it says it doesnt exist =\
<KJro> hello ...
<thor> CarCase928: you usually don't open a .bin file, you execute it.
<MikeyMike> whats the gui rar in ubuntu
<MikeyMike> isn't there a gui rar
<CarCase928> thor: that's what i'm wanting to do, execute it
<KJro> have a question ... i have a name.dxf file and other plain text files whit no extension..  Who could i tell nautilus file manager to start qcad for the dxf and text editor for other files he identifies as plain text files ????
<thor> CarCase928: in linux you need to include the path, as linux doesn't handle execution quite like M$. Assuming you are in the same directory as the .bin, just type ./<filename>
<p_masho> I'm attempting to use the "dialog" command in a bash script.. but get an error "command not found"... have installed ncurses libs and ideas wats missing please ?
<xeon111> any one here who knows how to enable sund
<p_masho> >> dialog -title "Start BamBotoo ? "  -yesno "Let me at the channels"
<disposable> when will ubuntu get a proper 'menu system' like debian? it's a pain in the arse to use alacarte everytime i install something (mlview, airsnort, kate, freecraft...)
<thor> CarCase928: from anywhere else, include the entire path (/home/me/filename)
<xeon111> !sound|xeon111
<ubotu> xeon111: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Janchi> disposable: what is the problem. In my case all new installs wind up in the menu
<Janchi> Ubuntu= Debian
<CarCase928> thor: thanks
<Amaranth> disposable: Ubuntu does have a 'proper menu system'. It's a freedesktop.org specification and everyone is moving to it.
<kamui|srv> Im trying to host a website on my ubuntu system, but outside connections cant connect to it even though I've forwarded ports 80 and 81 to the box, is there some kind of firewall that a standard dapper install installs?
<disposable> Amaranth, not a very comfortable system then...
<disposable> Janchi, i'm sorry, but if you try any of the packages i listed, they just won't appear
<Amaranth> disposable: standards are like that
<Amaranth> disposable: You could always enable the debian submenu
<tonyyarusso> disposable: You can always get the old debian-style menu if you want
<Amaranth> disposable: sudo apt-get install menu-xdg
<disposable> Amaranth, tonyyarusso : how?
<tonyyarusso> ^^
<disposable> just noticed :)
<disposable> thanks
<KJro> anyone could help me ... ? configure ubuntu to recognize .dxf extension as cad project file ... and open it automaticly whit qcad ???
<Stanislav> my add/remove wont start =\
<kling0n> Spek: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> I have a weird bug - I use Thunderbird, and was able to change the launcher to it, but it won't let me change the text from "Evolution Mail" - it auto-reverts every time
<KenSentMe> KJro: right click on the file, properties - open with and choose a standard application
<BHSPitLappy> KJro, I'm not sure you can make ubuntu recognize a file by its extension.
<kraut> couldn't anybody help me please?
<xeon111> any one here who can help me
<thor> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BHSPitLappy> kraut, i don't see a question from you in the past 2 pages, so you're out of luck
<xeon111> my sound is not working
<kraut> <kraut> could anybody please tell my, why my CRT in this config won't use 85 hz?
<kraut> <kraut> http://home.packetloss.biz/~fek/temp/xorg.conf
<BHSPitLappy> no clue
<kraut> xeon111: i allready did
<xeon111> and i have a sound blaster 16 sound card
<KJro> that's the problem KenSentME ... the file is categorized as plain text file ... so if i set it to open whit qcad ... he then opens every plain text file whit qcad ...
<savvas> how can i compile a c++ or c program in ubuntu?
<KJro> i want to make ubuntu understand the difference ... between the .dxf extension and other files
<KenSentMe> KJro: hmm, thats strange. I wouldn't know then
<KJro> try it... create a file whit .dxf ext and play around (contents of a dxf file is plain text)
<CarCase928> thor: i can't get the command to work
<Janchi> savvas, did you install gcc and make already
<savvas> Janchi: they're already installed :\
<thor> CarCase928: do a ls -l and see if the file is marked as executable. Know how to do that?
<CarCase928> thor: i'll try
<savvas> Janchi: i tried g++ command but it doesn't exist
<Luke> savvas: use gcc
<xeon111> i m unable to find ur answer please can u give it again i havea sound blaster 16 sound card
<Luke> savvas: it wil see its a C++ file and use g++ automatically
<crimsun> xeon111: sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<thor> CarCase928: the output of 'ls -l', on the left end, will have something like '-rwxrwxrwx', you need the x's
<savvas> $ gcc hello.cpp -o hello
<savvas> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<cesar_> HI SOMEONE HELP PLZ
<crimsun> savvas: apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<crimsun> savvas: and use g++ for C++ files
<cesar_> when i double-click an m3u file, it asks me if i want to "run in terminal", "display" "cancel" or "run"
<xeon111> thanks crimsun
<cesar_> even if i set xmms to automatically open it
<cesar_> what do i do
<KJro> ANyone whit ideas about file extensions ??????????????
<dr-nix> if that doesn't work you can always just do it the long way (aptitute install g++..
<CarCase928> thor: i run the command, here is the result: ken@Linux0001:~/Desktop$ ls -l /home/ken/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<CarCase928> -rw-r--r-- 1 ken ken 21466938 2006-11-21 00:25 /home/ken/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<CarCase928> ken@Linux0001:~/Desktop$
<savvas> KJro: right click on the file and use the "open with application"
<Nowak> Im missing some basic manuals like socket(2), what package are they in ?
<savvas> ok crimsun thanks, it's installing them right now :)
<dr-nix> CarCase928: you can read the file but not execute it, try chmod +x /home/ken/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<thor> CarCase928: right....then you need the x's. 'chmod 755 /home/ken/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin'
<cesar_> i dont want to right click on the application, how do i make it just open xmms
<cesar_> i doubleclick m3u file and i want xmms to open it, not give me 4 options
<Janchi> cesar_: you can also open XMMS and open the m3u that way
<KJro> cesar
<netnull> hello guys, can anyone help me in installing Cairo dock?
<cesar_> but how do i make it so i can just double click the file and have it open in xmms
<Stanislav> sigh
<thor> cesar_ right click the m3u file in nautilus. Properties-OpenWith
<KJro> cesar: you can right click and set the default applicationto start the file whit...
<cesar_> i did that
<Stanislav> can anyone help me? Add/Remove doesnt load and ubuntu doesnt know what xserver-xorg is
<cesar_> and it still asks me if i want to execute it
<CarCase928> thor and dr-nix: i ran the command(s), nothing happened
<netnull> i've ubuntu edgy
<cesar_> i set default application
<netnull> with Glx desktop
<dr-nix> CarCase928:  if you've done that it should be executable..
<thor> CarCase928: do the ls -l again and make sure the file is Now executable
<CarCase928> thor: ok
<CarCase928> dr-nix: ok
<Janchi> cesar_: Ubuntu will do the same with standard text files. The reason is simple: a text file can be a text file or a script. Ubuntu is just being helpful and not make assumptions (like Windows)
<KJro> cesar:strange it work good for me ...
<cesar_> so how do i make it make assumptions
<Janchi> cesar_: an m3u file is the same.
<beef__> Hi all.  I've just installed ubuntu and I'm trying to compile something against the linux kernel headers.  They seem to come from the linux-libc-dev package.  But this doesn't include /usr/include/linux/string.h which my app needs.  Regular kernel headers do include this file.  Can anyone recommend how I should get this file?
<KJro> cesar:take a loook at your permissions.. maybe file is set for execute
<cesar_> it is
<cesar_> should i just make it rw?
<KJro> cesar: clear execute flag
<cesar_> ty
<KJro> it worked ?
<CarCase928> thor: here is the result: ken@Linux0001:~/Desktop$ ls -l /home/ken/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<CarCase928> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ken ken 21466938 2006-11-21 00:25 /home/ken/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<CarCase928> ken@Linux0001:~/Desktop$
<netnull> i do this: sudo apt-get install librsvg2-bin librsvg2-common librsvg2-dev libglitz-glx1 libglitz-glx1-dev
<CarCase928> thor: "/home/ken/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin" is in green
<thor> CarCase928: then /home/ken/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin should run the file
<netnull> but i get this error:  librsvg2-dev: Dipende: libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.8.17-1) cant be installed
<netnull> what to do?
<KJro> back to my problem: How can i tell ubuntu -> nautilus that .dxf files are not plain text files ???? PLS need someone who knows details.... more then i do ... :D
<thor> CarCase928: do you get any output (error indication) when you run that command in a terminal?
<CarCase928> thor: it's working, thanks a lot
<dr-nix> KJro: yell at it ?!
<thor> CarCase928: good. good luck
<cesar_> how do i add a panel item that will execute a java jar file?
<KJro> dr-nix: i am at work so i cant really doo that ! ;)
<cesar_> i do java -jar /path/to/file and it doesnt work
<dr-nix> heh
<dr-nix> to bad :P
<KJro> but seriously... where dose he store these informations ??? about extensions
<KJro> want to take a look at them
<dr-nix> hmm that would be intresting to know.. possibly in the share dir?!
<netnull> can anyone help me? :(
<KJro> whitch is ?
<cesar_> i love how my music doesnt skip in ubuntu
<dr-nix> /usr/share  think
<thor> KJro: the info is stored in the mime types. Don't recall just where that file is, but you need to add a mimetype for dxf files
<cesar_> it skips like a horny nun in debian
<KJro> thor: hmmm finaly something to start whit
<KJro> thx
<thor> KJro: I am trying to find my notes on where that file is....I think in /usr/share/something
<dr-nix> locate mime ?
<dr-nix> then grep usr/share or summn..
<guillem101> Does junk detection work by default at evolution? Doesn't seem so to me.
<KJro> hmmm i did updatedb .. now i am wating ...
<dr-nix> anyways good luck, i need to go (my lecture starts soon)
<thor> KJro: I did find a mime type for qcad in /usr/lib/mime/packages
<KJro> thor: i found /etc/mime/types
<KJro> that is: /etc/mime.types
<savvas> KJro: now add that mime type in /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<thor> KJro: the mimetype is 'image/vnc.dxf'
<thor> KJro: oops...image/vnd.dxf
<sanityx> are there any plans for ubuntu to support intel macs?
<BHSPitLappy> sanityx, umm, yes.
<BHSPitLappy> in the near past.
<savvas> :p
<sanityx> har har har
<BHSPitLappy> (as far as I know, they do. Why wouldn't they?)
<sanityx> they boot straight off the disk, no hacks?
<BHSPitLappy> you can install XP on them.
<BHSPitLappy> and it's not fancied up or anything
<sanityx> I know that. Using bootcamp. but bootcamp doesnt support linux
<BHSPitLappy> what? that jerk
<BHSPitLappy> well there's got to be some way
<sanityx> Seriously though. Can you install ubuntu on an intel mac without having to hack it
<savvas> you mean like virtual os?
<sanityx> no
<sanityx> i mean like a real installation.
<sanityx> to the hard drive.
<savvas> doesn't the intel x86 work?
<Sonderblade> anyone know where wireless-tools-dev(el) can be found?
<sanityx> Yes techincally the binaries should run, but since apples use a different type of bios i dont think you can boot right off a regular ubuntu disk
<savvas> sanityx: did you try it? :p
<tonyyserver> Intel Mac support is being added more sanely as one of the specs for Feisty
<jimcooncat> there's a command to set preferred applications, could someone remind me what it is, please?
<sanityx> heh, it does work apparently. with a little hacking
<thor> jimcooncat: System-Preferences-Preferred Applicatioins
<jimcooncat> thanks thor, but I meant the command line one
<bliss_> hi
<jimcooncat> not the gui
<etruscae> is there an easy way to upgrade from server to desktop ubuntu?
<Konnektion> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Konnektion> i think
<bliss_> does any body know of a encryiption package thataeasy to use with  dapper
<etruscae> does that replace server or just put the desktop packages on server?
<Konnektion> puts the xserver and other stuff on the server
<jimcooncat> sets symlinks like the "editor" command uses
<tonyyserver> bluefox83: What sort of encryption / interface?
<thor> bliss_: what are you trying to do? encryption is in the nautilus right click menu
<joe74> synaptic is broken on my system, I created a deb from rpm with alien, now I can't upadte or install anything, I can't remove that specific package with even --force switch
<joe74> HELP!!! synaptic is broken on my system, I created a deb from rpm with alien, now I can't upadte or install anything, I can't remove that specific package with even --force switch
<savvas> thor: are you sure? i don't have that option here
<tekton> is there a winamp clone for ubuntu?
<savvas> tekton: xmms
<burzum> im looking for a programm that displays how strong the receiving of a wlan is, any suggestions?
<joe74> tekton, download xmms
<tonyyserver> joe74: In the future, don't use rpms
<tekton> thanks
<thor> savvas: if I right click on a txt file in nautilus I see Encrypt and Sign as choices on the menu
<joe74> ok tony, but what to do?
<Stanislav> anyone here knowabout NTFS-3g?
<thor> savvas: don't recall doing anything other than installiing gpg and tkpgp
<tonyyserver> joe74: dunno
<joe74> it's completely broken
<savvas> thor: well i don't :p
<joe74> darn
<tonyyserver> thor, savvas those nautilus options are provided by the seahorse package
<thor> tonyyserver: so THAT is what seahorse does <smile>
<savvas> sweet!
<p_masho> newbie help please... I got this script http://pastebin.ca/253959 .. except I cant seem to get the output doesnt opup a dialog when > "$CHOICE_FILE" is at the end ;-(
<savvas> we got a seahorse, a seamonkey, a firefox and a songbird.. lol ;p
<burzum> sawas, dont forget the kmeleon
<tonyyarusso> savvas: and a thunderbird and a baobab tree
<tekton> thanks for xmms; just what i needed
<savvas> true :)
<Bacta> my touchpad is moving too fast how can i fix it?
<Bacta> come on guys how do i do it?
<mnepton> System->Prefs->Mouse
<Bacta> dosn't fix it
<mnepton> you may want to restart X
<TC`> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bacta> how do i restart x?
<guest_> ctrl alt del
<thor> Bacta: ctrl alt backspace...not del
<guest_> oops i stand corrected
<thor> guest_: del would do it too...but sort of overkill
<guest_> first day on this irc, very happy to be in here
<thor> guest_: welcome to the madness <smile>
<snowshoefox> w00t, recompiled my kernel and my boot-up time is way faster
* snowshoefox beams
<Bacta> dosn't fix it unfortunately
<guest_> ty thor
<Bacta> what do i do guys??
<thor> Bacta: do you have gconf-editor installed?
<Bacta> thor: how do i find out?
<thor> Bacta: are yourunning dapper or edgy?
<Bacta> i think its 5.10
<thor> Bacta: in dapper it is on the Applications-SystemMenu menu
<dennister> hi ppls
<Bacta> Configuration Editor? Ok im in
<dennister> has anyone compiled lirc from source? I need someone to do a fairly quick lookup for me
<thor> Bacta: in gconf-editor on the left....gnome/peripherals/mouse
<thor> Bacta: there is a motion_acceleration setting in the right window
<thor> Bacta: right click that and choose Edit Key and try a different value
<dennister> <---is trying to verify her new udev rule
<dennister> or anyone with a lirc.rules file on their system would do
<guest_> lots of altruists in here, providing help w/ nothing in return, good show
<Bacta> will i need to restart x for it to take effect?
<thor> Bacta: not sure about that
<rlee> helo
<Bacta> well its not doing anything
<rlee> does ubuntu support hyperthreading?
<DarkLinux> rlee
<DarkLinux> rlee: i has to it has new kernel
<DarkLinux> so
<thor> Bacta: that is the only other place I know of for editing mouse settings
<DarkLinux> it must to
<rlee> darklinux which kernel?
<DarkLinux> rlee: what version r u using
<rlee> darklinux: how about dual core?
<rlee> ubuntu drapper
<DarkLinux> im me now
<bart_> msg nICKsERV
<arepie> how can i fix this --> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<MistaED> rlee: yeah just make sure you have an -smp enabled kernel (by default dapper does not, but you can easily get one via synaptic)
<meenfreem> anyone here with browser hijacking experience... better put, how to get rid of it...
<guest_> on ubuntu?
<guest_> hijackthis.de
<MistaED> rlee: -smp supports hyperthreading/multiple cores/etc.
<cesar_> does anyone know if its possible to cd to a directory thru a launcher item?
<cesar_> i have an executable that will only run if you cd to the directory first
<cesar_> i want to make a shortcut i can click on
<thor> cesar_: write a small bash script and put it in ~/bin
<DarkLinux> rlee: what cpu are u using
<meenfreem> Lynoure, you around?
<cesar_> thor: ty
<cesar_> ~/bin or /bin ?
<thor> cesar_: for scripts a user writes you should use ~/bin
<thor> cesar_: both are in the PATH
<cesar_> ok ty
<rlee> darklinux: intel p4 3.06 ht
<cesar_> i dont have a bin directory though in my home
<DarkLinux> rlee: is it duo
<cesar_> how do i check the path that gnome uses/
<cesar_> ?
<DarkLinux> rlee: u main bus 533
<thor> cesar_: 'echo $PATH'
<rlee> darklinux: yes it is
<martin_> cesar_: If the script is for all the users of your system, I would put it in /usr/local/bin
<cesar_> but thats in the terminal right -- what path does gnome use?
<DarkLinux> rlee: why not the kernel is new and the cpu is alittle bit old
<thor> cesar_: a path is a path is a path, no?
<DarkLinux> rlee: it will work fine and brandy
<Stanislav> how would i go about making grub boot my windows from another HD? =\
<DarkLinux> rlee: anything else
<tapoxi> Hi. Lets say I screwed up my UI a little and want to revert back to the default wallpaper/panel layout/settings. Is there any preference file I can delete?
<cesar_> thor: does gnome use its own initialization bash scripts? in my .bashrc i have an export LD_LIBRARY_PATH, and i can run what i want in terminal, but not in gnome
<rlee> darklinux: i will try it. thanks
<cesar_> thats what i mean by "different paths"
<DarkLinux> rlee : stay connected
<thor> cesar_: ah....ok. I know gnome doesn't use .xinitrc, but didn't know about path
<DarkLinux> sweet
<DarkLinux> men lets talk
<DarkLinux> why the lake of softs in ubuntu cd
<cesar_> what does gnome use? cuz i have no idea...
<cesar_> if i could just add the aliases there then maybe i don't need to write a script
<thor>  cesar_: try putting the PATH= in .gnomerc and see if that works
<DarkLinux> its cool cheep fast and frindly the kind of things u need in a date
<DarkLinux> so
<cesar_> do i have to source .gnomerc?
<cesar_> how can i do that within gnome
<tapoxi> Can I just wipe all of my dotfiles, or does it install 'default' settings for new users from somewhere?
<rlee> DarkLinux: is HT a security threat?
<rlee> DarkLinux: I found article say HyperThreading is harmful
<thor> cesar_: checking....
<cesar_> i think for right now i'll just try putting my script in usr/local/bin
<rlee> DarkLinux:http://www.daemonology.net/hyperthreading-considered-harmful/
<DarkLinux> rlee: let me tell u somthing about ht it lets the os c ur cpu as 2 twins
<kamui> ?? dvd
<kamui> how do I get info on playing dvd's in ubuntu?
<mtyhome> hi
<kamui> ?? restricted
<kamui> ! restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarkLinux> rlee: if its come free with the cpu use it
<kamui> there we go
<DarkLinux> rlee: what harm can happend
<DarkLinux> rlee : nothing to it
<mtyhome> i need to setup a mail server, and was looking at courier, does it have spamassassin or spambayes support???
<DarkLinux> rlee: dont be over protected
<rlee> DarkLinux: the website decribes the harm
<DarkLinux> rlee: such as what
<thor> cesar_: found plenty of references to .gnomerc in google. I think that might be the answer to your problem. But I didn't find an example script
<rlee> DarkLinux: it says Ubuntu disable the ht support
<sky123> mtyhome: might wanna checkout contribs.org... not ubuntu but very good
<DarkLinux> rlee: how come
<DarkLinux> rlee: why does it do
<cesar_> thank you
<cesar_> hmm
<mtyhome> sky123: is contribs.org a channel?
<rlee> DarkLinux :"Ubuntu Linux: Since it is not possible to provide a safe patch in a  short time, HyperThreading has been disabled in the updated kernel packages for  now. You can manually enable HyperThreading again by passing the kernel  parameter "ht=on" at boot. [Quoted from Ubuntu Security Notice USN-131-1.]  "
<thor> cesar_: I don't think .gnomerc is a script...just put the commands you want in a text file...no #!/bin/sh at the start
<DarkLinux> rlee: give the link again
<cesar_> excellent - i got it working
<cesar_> yes
<cesar_> i just put the commands in a text file, made it executable
<DarkLinux> rlee: i use athlon so i cant be sure
<cesar_> and the shortcut works. thanks!
<sky123> mtyhome: nope a website..they make a iso with mailserver,spam,antivirus,etc.. SME7 is the product
<rlee> DarkLinux:http://www.daemonology.net/hyperthreading-considered-harmful/
<sky123> mtyhome: there is also zimbra...the opensource version is free..but lacks some functionality which costs money...
<DarkLinux> rlee: icant be sure since i started  using athlon
<sky123> rlee: so what happens when the system reboots...for java apps isnt ht beneficial? context switching etc..
<DarkLinux> rlee: from ever
<cesar_> how do i report an ubuntu bug?
<cesar_> i made a custom launcher on the top bar, i then moved it elsewhere and all data about it disappeared, includign hte icon and the program to launch
<cntb> \o gurus
<cntb> I think realplayer does not get high priority on ubuntu
<cntb> realplayer plays smoothly on windows, and intemitttently on ubuntu
<cntb> how do I raise priority for specific binary
<thor> cntb: check the 'nice' command
<cesar_> hello, there is bug
<cntb> man nice thor ?
<cntb> ty thor
<digitalmouse> greetings programs!
<cntb> man manuals are default howto add info pages to see in konqueror ?
<frank> can a browser hijack be hidden in an email program (like evolution)?
<digitalmouse> greetings programs! :)
<mamzers555> hi, how can i find out which module i need to see my temperatur?
<mamzers555> how can i find out what module it is?
<Wilddraon> hellow everyone
<Wilddraon> can I ask something quick
<bimberi> !sensors | mamzers555
<ubotu> mamzers555: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<burzum> frank, afaik no in linux because nobody was that retarded to build the browser into the kernel
<Wilddraon> what's the name of the programing package that come with ubuntu?
<kronos> hello, need some help, fresh installed 6.10 and apt-get won't work at all, it's like it has no internet connection
<digitalmouse> sorry to spam IRC- just looking for a bit of direction for a little problem:  I'm searching through the ubuntu forums and starting to branch out through other distros for a quick answer for this:  any easy way to enable remote desktop for all users at boot-up?  at the moment I have an internet accessible computer in a 'troubled childrens home' and the staff want to be able to see what the kids are surfing from the comfort of their office
<bimberi> Wilddraon: package?
<tonyyarusso> Wilddraon: You looking for build-essential perhaps?
<mamzers555> bimberi; there is another way than sensors i want to try it with conky, also in my panel the cpu-tem is shown, but which module is used?
<burzum> digitalmouse search for vnc
<Wilddraon> tonyyarusso: yes:
<kronos> anyone ?
<digitalmouse> oh got that- ubuntu's built in vnc is working nice, and no problem connecting remotely... was just looking for something I can set to boot time and lock down
<tonyyarusso> kronos: What's it do when you try?
<meenfreem> burzum, see, the thing is, we've got a browser hijack in our system and can't locate it...
<bimberi> mamzers555: idk sorry, could be an acpi module but i'm guessing
<meenfreem> it even goes cross os now
<thor> digitalmouse: if vnc works for you, you can write a script that sets it up and include it at boot in /etc/init.d
<Wilddraon> tonnyyarusso: I I am not sure the name of the package: I have seen it somewhere, there was a tutorial of installing it.  the package that includes C++, java, python, and other stuffs
<kronos> tonyyarusso: 0% [Connecting to... and that's all, after 2-3 mins gives a 'connection timed out'
<bimberi> Wilddraon: eclipse?
<mamzers555> bimberi; yes you're right, it is an acpi modul, but do you know how i can use it (especially with conky)?
<bimberi> mamzers555: no idea sorry
<Wilddraon> bimberi: thanks
<mamzers555> bimberi; thanks
<bimberi> Wilddraon, mamzers555: np :)
<tonyyarusso> kronos: Where does it say it's connecting to?
<mamzers555> bimberi; it is the i2c-module that is built into the kernel, do you know something about it?
<Wilddraon> bimberi: is there anything else similar to eclipse?
<bimberi> Wilddraon: there's anjuta and kdevelop to name 2
<bimberi> mamzers555: only what you just told me :)
<reelart> Hi
<mamzers555> bimberi; :-) ok
<Wilddraon> bimberi: which one comes with Ubuntu CD?
<bimberi> !hi | reelart
<ubotu> reelart: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dxdemetriou> Can I make some program in gnome for audio cds to show greek fonts? I have different from synaptic, but nothing I can do for language
<Stanislav> anyone here know how to make grub load my Windows which is on a different hard drive?
<rag> anyone know about gxmame games emulator? i have a problems with loading any game
<alex-weej> hi, how can i debug power management operations?
<alex-weej> is there a log file somewhere?
<patrick_king> working
<patrick_king> anyone here
<bimberi> Wilddraon: neither.  Only build-essential and its dependencies come with the CD
<bimberi> patrick_king: barely
<bimberi> :)
<patrick_king> :p wow i got my issirc working took for ages
<patrick_king> exit
<Stanislav> anyone here know how to make grub load my Windows which is on a different hard drive?
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: where's the problem?
<Stanislav> well ihave 2 windows installed atm because i moved over a harddrive
<Olathe> How do I turn off the hardware speaker ?
<Stanislav> there is 1 windows on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<kud0s> Im trying to enable wpa security for Ubuntu dapper whats the name of the package?
<Stanislav> i want grub to load the /dev/sda1 windows when i select it.. i changed the root to HD(0,0) and it wont work
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: where is linux?
<Stanislav> linux is on /dev/sdb2
<Stanislav> it boots fine
<bimberi> kud0s: fairly sure it's wpasupplicant but check via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: how is the entry of linux, root= is the interesting one
<kud0s> cheers bimberi
<bimberi> kud0s: np :)
<Stanislav> root is /dev/sdb2
<thomas_>  I'm having a problem with evolultion 2.8.1. I don't see suport for microsoft exchange in the server type drop down?
<slytherin> Anyone here using picasaweb export of f-spot? It is crashing on me.
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: paste menu.lst to pastebin.com pls
<tahorg> thomas_: evolution-exchange - Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite
<Stanislav> kk sec
<Stanislav> let me load up linux
<Stanislav> the thing is no matter if i set the windows root to (0,0) or (1,0) it loads the same windows
<Stanislav> which doesnt make sense
<Stanislav> but loading linux to get the menu.lst for you
<rag> please how to play wmv videos
<rag> and anyone have gxmame game emulator?
<slytherin> !tell rag about restricted
<reska> lo
<rag> slytherin: ubotu: thx
<Stanislav> bazi u there?
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: i would be very thankful if you could highlight me, when you to to me. i am at work and got no time to skip through irc to see, whether you wrote me :-)
<Stanislav> sorry heh
<rag> slytherin: ubotu: but i have a lot package but i dont work
<slytherin> rag: What packages?
<rag> slytherin: ubotu: upssss it doesn't works
<slytherin> rag: ubotu is a bot
<Stanislav> bezivaerchen: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/829580
<rag> slytherin: i tell you
<slytherin> rag: Habe you followed instructions on wiki?
<rag> slytherin: yeah
<Stanislav> bezivaerchen: is that what u wanted?
<slytherin> rag: then what is problem?
<rag> slytherin: doesn't work wmv files
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: still wating for pastebin to load :-)
<slytherin> rag: What all packages you installed?
<rag> slytherin: ok i say you
<khaije1> !virtualgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khaije1> has anyone here worked with virtualGL ?
<digitalmouse> thor: that's what I'm aiming for.  I was just curious if anyone already had experience in this.
<rag> slytherin: can you see this videos, www.banespyme.org
<rag> slytherin: via web
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: the windows entry there does boot?
<Stanislav> it boots /dev/sdb1
<Stanislav> no matter which root i put
<Stanislav> and its honestly pissing me off
<Stanislav> i want it to load /dev/sda1
<rag> slytherin:
<rag> aptitude install k3b-mp3 --assume-yes
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: well, it should read 0,1 for sdb2
<rag> aptitude install libxine-extracodecs --assume-yes
<rag> aptitude install libarts1-mpeglib  --assume-yes
<rag> aptitude install libakode2-mpeg  --assume-yes
<rag> aptitude install libk3b2-mp3  --assume-yes
<bezibaerchen> erm
<rag> aptitude install w32codecs --assume-yes
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: sry
<rag> aptitude install libdvdread3 --assume-yes
<slytherin> rag: trying
<rag> aptitude install regionset --assume-yes
<rag> slytherin: thx
<rag> slytherin: i have installed divx4linux and vlc too
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: it should read 0,0 i wanted to say
<johnston> hi
<johnston> ne gurls in ere
<slytherin> rag: Are you using kubuntu?
<johnston> hu?
<rag> slytherin: in these machine yeah
<digitalmouse> johnston - sleezy-teens-are-us is the next channel over
<johnston> a?
<slytherin> johnston: why does that matter?
<digitalmouse> don't let the door hit you in the rear as you leave
<johnston> wot blud
<slytherin> rag: Sorry then I have no idea how to make it work. You can try installing mozilla-mplayer once.
<johnston> uze ar pricks
<Stanislav> damn my internet went out
<johnston> asl
<digitalmouse> ah... a troll.  and one loose in civilization!
<Madpilot> johnston, this is a tech support channel, not a chat channel...
<Stanislav> bezi u still there?
<digitalmouse> let's watch how the johnston troll thrives in this envir... oh bugger he left :-(
<bezibaerchen> Stanislav: i wrote
<bezibaerchen> 21.11.06 [11:41:34]  < bezibaerchen> Stanislav: it should read 0,0 i wanted to say
<Madpilot> digitalmouse, saves me having to kick him ;)
<bezibaerchen> dunno whats going wrong
<Sobko> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/1494/screenshotds8.png what it this
<Sobko> can anybody help me
* lux` bye all, i'm gonna die :P
<Sobko> netstat zombie
<Sobko> -.-
<digitalmouse> lux:  see you later then! :)
<Sobko> hello
<rag> slytherin: but i have it installed
<Sobko> what process zombie
<avenger__> not sure
<digitalmouse> good point madpilot
<slytherin> rag: Then I don't know what the problem is.
<rag> slytherin: can you play video from www.banespyme.org?
<rag> slytherin: thx a lot
<TimothyP> Hi, I'm trying to install proftpd on ubuntu 6.10 but apt-get install --> Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<Sobko> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/1494/screenshotds8.png what it this
<Sobko> hello
<Sobko> hello
<blind> Wanna give people some time to look, Sobko ?
<rag> slytherin: i have installed it with automatix, all plugins
<blind> Sobko: it's a zombie process.
<Sobko> it normal ?
<blind> yes
<Sobko> oo
<Sobko> ok bye
<sokuban> Anyone know how to get the old Dapper bootsplash on Edgy?
<rark> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu edgy on this old desktop with the live cd and after i get past the loading screen it goes black and i see nothing. it is connected to a TV instead of a monitor, is it not able to output at the proper resolution or is somethinge else going on? i'm downloading the alternate cd but i'm waiting on it and was wondering if you guys had any suggestions while i waited
<etruscae> rark: did you check the integrity of the cd
<rark> nope let me do that now, what if it's fine?
<eleftherios> is there a DVD of the new release?
<kud0s> !wpa-supplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa-supplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kud0s> !wpasupplicant
<Flannel> !wifi
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kud0s> ta
<dfd> hello
<dfd> Is someone having problems with unrar-free? It fails to extract every package on my machine. I have to copy them to windows, extract the files and then copy back them to here..
<Stanislav> beri just so u know i got it working
<Stanislav> thx anyway
<Stanislav> good night^_^
<blind> dfd: have you tried rar-unfree ?
<blind> Rather, unrar-unfree
<dfd> uhm I can't find it
<blind> me neither :P
<blind> what IS that package name..
<sokuban> blind: enable multiverse
<mypapit> :?
<blind> sokuban: it is enabled.
<sokuban> blind: odd, one sec
<dfd> blind, the package is named unrar-free
<sokuban> blind: it is just unrar
<blind> dfd: that's the free one ;)
<dfd> yeah, right
<blind> dfd, get just unrar
<dfd> ok
<dfd> 7zip doesn't work too uhm..
<rark> hi, i'm checking the integrity of a ubuntu cd, how long should it take?
<sokuban> dfd: check out p7zip or p7zip-full, I haven't tried either as I don't use 7zip
<dfd> yes, p7zip-full in installed
<dfd> but when it is trying to extract the files it says 'unsupported method'
<bart_> test
<blind> test
<mypapit> test
<sokuban> dfd: Sorry, I don't use 7zip so I don't know >_<
<bart_> running linuxmint
<sokuban> Anyone know how to get the old dapper bootsplash on edgy?
<blind> sokuban: i don't know, but if you find out, let me know? :P
<catalytic> is there a way to disable the alt+LMB drag moving windows? or is that only a XFCE
<Madpilot> sokuban, I know it's possible, can't remember how to do it
<rark> bart_: you're running linuxmint? how is that?
<bart_> rark it is nice
<mypapit> i tried linuxmint, its just ubuntu with extra codecs
<bart_> there is all the codes
<sokuban> Madpilot: If at all possible getting into using splashy would be a last resort
<Madpilot> sokuban, it's a flag you add to some config file, but I can't rember the flag or which file - sorry
<dfd> okay, unrar unfree worked ;-)
<bart_> is there someone from denmark
<idefix> I think I installed my printer properly but yet it doesn't work.. does anyone have any ideas?
<Celldweller> what printer
<idefix> HP 710C
<Celldweller> what version of ubuntu u using
<Celldweller> updating the kernel would probably be a good idea
<idefix> 2.6.12-10-386
<Celldweller> or get the nwrapper and it takes the windows driver and converts it
<Celldweller> hmmm
<Celldweller> get 3.6.18
<Celldweller> err
<Celldweller> 2
<Celldweller> i cant type
<Celldweller> it'll my internal network card onboard..have a driver for you iim sure it fixed
<Celldweller> and EVERYONE has had a problem with thtat
<Celldweller> the Broadcom43XX
<sheff>  JAVA    1500$
<sheff>  JAVA    1500$
<sheff>  JAVA    1500$
<idefix> Celldweller, what's the command for updating the kernel?
<idefix> apt-get update kernel?
<sokuban> I think I need the old Xubuntu slash .so file
<mnepton> idefix: kernel updates will come automagically.
<Celldweller> You all need to get the newest version of ubuntu
<Celldweller> and upgrade
<Celldweller> instead of full install
<Celldweller> thats what you need to do lol its so much easier
<Celldweller> thna all the bash shell commands
<Celldweller> tho learning is fun
<Celldweller> time is money and im ADD so it doesnt work for me unless i have to do it
<idefix> I like mneptons automagically remark better
<idefix> but, I have the 2.6.12-10-386 version so something didn't go automagically
<Celldweller> mnepton i have yet to see that
<Celldweller> after 2.6.17
<Celldweller> a lot of stuff is installed automatically
<mnepton> Celldweller: new kernel builds get pushed all the time. if they didn't, BenC would have nothing to do but smoke cigarettes and play Texas Hold 'Em.
<Quinn_Storm> lol
<Celldweller> lol
<Celldweller> yea but its absolutely stable
<Celldweller> i havent had a problem with it once
<idefix> mnepton, but I still have version 2.6.12-10-386 so things didn't quite go automagically on my PC
* mnepton fills Quinn's pants with hot cocoa and juvenile ostriches
<idefix> do they itch?
<mnepton> idefix: what version of Ubuntu?
<Quinn_Storm> um...ok
<idefix> 2.6.12-10-386
<mnepton> *muah*
<idefix> ancient?
<mnepton> idefix: Dapper? Edgy? wha'?
<idefix> breezy badger
* Quinn_Storm will go to shipit herself to get people off of breezy :-P
<mnepton> idefix: you'll want to upgrade to Dapper. Breezy backports will be few and far between.
<Quinn_Storm> don't even mention Hoary
<prower> Hello everyone :> I had wireless working fine up until I ran the security updates for dapper...then madwifi seemed to disappear :< Was it named to something else?
<Celldweller> no!
<Celldweller> Dapper has way more problems than edgy
<idefix> how do I upgrade to dapper the easiest way?
<idefix> and the best way :] 
<Quinn_Storm> idefix: back up $HOME, get a CD, install the CD, restore $HOME
<mnepton> idefix: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Quinn_Storm> oh yeah dapper-breezy=1
<Quinn_Storm> yeah you can dist-upgrade it
<Cosmonaut3030> Celldweller: Yeah, but Edgy has/had issues with Xorg. And, you know, that's a real big one.
<idefix> mnepton's command works? :o
<Quinn_Storm> do a vi /etc/apt/sources.list;:%s/breezy/dapper/g;:wq;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
* mnepton 's commands *always* work ;)
<Celldweller> yea but soon to be fixed
<Quinn_Storm> er...there's probably a more newbie friendly way to explain what I just said
<Celldweller> its not en emergency forme
<mnepton> Quinn_Storm: an update should grab a new sources.list with the Dapper repos
<Cosmonaut3030> Well it's a stable release, this sort of stuff shouldn't happen in stable.
<Quinn_Storm> I've *never* had it do that, mnepton
<thais> hi
<mnepton> Quinn_Storm: we specifically break things for you to give you relief from the rural PA tedium.
<Cosmonaut3030> hi
<Celldweller> u have to remember that along with the hundreds of other distros
<idefix> I still wonder why you help people who are doomed to hell after life
<Celldweller> each are derived from a mac daddy so to speak
<Quinn_Storm> lol, mnepton
<thais> where your country??
<Celldweller> there will always be SOMETHING
<BDeeJay> hey anyone who know something about ati open source driver and this: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b ??
<Celldweller> im in america
<Cosmonaut3030> Celldweller: wtf are you talking about?
<thais> im from brasil
<Cosmonaut3030> I'm from England.
<Celldweller> sorry
<idefix> a LOT is being installed
<Celldweller> ADD kickin in
<Cosmonaut3030> lol, no problem.
<idefix> do I need to restart my PC now?
<Celldweller> lol
<Cosmonaut3030> Does anyone here use KDE? Or a lot of KDE apps? If you do, try looking into dcop
<Celldweller> not a kde fan
<Cosmonaut3030> KDE>*
<Cosmonaut3030> lol
<Celldweller> lol
<Celldweller> im a gnomer
<Cosmonaut3030> don't you find gnome babies you?
<Quinn_Storm> gnome doesn't baby people, it locks them up in a little gnome-themed prison
<Cosmonaut3030> with all the simplicity?
<Celldweller> lol
<apokryphos> Cosmonaut3030: no trolling please
<Cosmonaut3030> Quinn_Storm: lol
<Cosmonaut3030> apokryphos: I'm not trolling. I'm asking questions.
<Celldweller> lol thats why u make your own
<Celldweller> KDE never worked on my system right
<Celldweller> i was using fedora for a while
<Cosmonaut3030> What were the issues you had?
<Celldweller> with both installed so i could choose my session
<Celldweller> seemed like KDE was fuckin up my computer
<Cosmonaut3030> how?
<Celldweller> apparently when it got updated
<apokryphos> #kubuntu is good for KDE-related support :)
<Celldweller> it caused shit to happen in the kernel
<rosen37> How to start a ssh-add for all user ? I was using debian and put it in the .xsession but this is not working on xfce ?
<Celldweller> and i couldnt even get past the splash screen
<idefix> hi, I'm back
<idefix> it still says 2.6.12-10-386
<idefix> boohoo :'(
<Celldweller> what
<Celldweller> how fast of an internet connection do u have
<Celldweller> get the iso file
<idefix> narrowband
<Celldweller> burn it
<Celldweller> install the upgrade
<Cosmonaut3030> KDE messed your kernel? Ok, that's really weird, and seemingly impossible... maybe it was to do with the nvidia/ati driver? (if you had it installed)
<mamzers555> if i close audacious after listening some music, my gnome-session crashes. is somebody having this problem too?
<Quinn_Storm> if you have a slow connection, talk to shipit.ubuntu.com
<Celldweller> it probably was
<Celldweller> i do have nvidia
<XiXaQ> can I give a user the rights to install new software, but only remove the software he has installed himself?
<Celldweller> dell lattitude
<idefix> mnepton, are yous till there?
<highneko> Check out this great video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyiacxtIzYk
<Celldweller> laptop :)
<idefix> who is peer? is that the internet provider?
<Celldweller> possibly
<Celldweller> or someone was DoS'ing them
<Celldweller> im so bored
<Celldweller> its like 6 am here
<idefix> printing doesn't work still :(
<Celldweller> idefix
<Cosmonaut3030> It's like 11:35am here and I'm ill :(
<luckys> np: [ ()  ] 
<Celldweller> go to ubuntu.com
<Celldweller> download the iso file
<luckys> np: [ ()  ] 
<Celldweller> and burn it to a cd
<Celldweller> and upgrade option is available
<Cosmonaut3030> XiXaQ: That's a very complex thing to do... I don't know, try asking on the forums?
<CzarAlex> how do I change the SUDO password?
<idefix> I don't have a burner
<Celldweller> that is the easiest way i can tell you to fix most everything
<XiXaQ> CzarAlex, change your sudo users password.
<Cosmonaut3030> your sudo password is the user pass. If you mean the actual root password, type sudo passwd
<Celldweller> lol
<mnepton> idefix: back
<Celldweller> my friend is snoring
<Celldweller> LOUDLY
<idefix> I executed your command
<Cosmonaut3030> CzarAlex: your sudo password is the user pass. If you mean the actual root password, type sudo passwd. if you mean the user pass, just type passwd
<mnepton> idefix: i'll inform it's relatives to make funeral arrangements
<CzarAlex> Cosmonaut3030 Gotcha. Thank you.
<Cosmonaut3030> No problem.
<idefix> I ran your command?
<Cosmonaut3030> idefix: what command was it?
<idefix> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cosmonaut3030> And?
<Cosmonaut3030> I cannot see why people ever use sudo... grr, especially for apt
<Celldweller> it idnt fix his problem
<Celldweller> lol
<yeager> lol
<Cosmonaut3030> do i get food, watch anime, stay here or play WoW?
<Celldweller> if u have a fast internet connectionidefix... its probably going to save u time
<Celldweller> AND ull have the cd to hand out to your friends lol
<Cosmonaut3030> Do X/K/Ubuntu all have the same wireless drivers installed?
<mjr> yes
<Cosmonaut3030> Thanks.
<Celldweller> lol
<Celldweller> not mine
<Cosmonaut3030> ?
<Celldweller> i had to fight to get mine to work
<Celldweller> broadcom43XX
<idefix> how expensive is a burner?
<Cosmonaut3030> Does 6.10 have the IPW driver installed?
<Celldweller> it recognized it but it never worked
<Cosmonaut3030> idefix: DVD or CD?
<Celldweller> i went through a HELLA lotta command before that bitch started working
<Quinn_Storm> you almost have to use ndiswrapper for bcm4318
<Quinn_Storm> other bcm43xx might work
<Celldweller> damn
<Cosmonaut3030> Wireless is the bane of my life, fullstop.
<idefix> I remember copying my logbook to a 3,5 inch disk and people were rotf-laughing about it
<Celldweller> u dont have aburner
<pybe> idefix: 16x DVD writer for under 20
<Quinn_Storm> I have a bcm4318
<Celldweller> nevermind then
<Quinn_Storm> so I know alllllllll about it
<Cosmonaut3030> bcm?
<reelart> I have fuckedup my Winxp on laptop trying to install ubuntu. Now I want to recover XP. But in the recovery console XP asks for password. there was no password for my WinXP. Is there a way out?
<Quinn_Storm> broadcom, wireless chipset
<Celldweller> its onboard  right
<highneko> Celldweller: Why so many newlines?
<Celldweller> the airforce one
<Quinn_Storm> the 4318 is also in lots of minipci cards
<Quinn_Storm> like in mine
<Cosmonaut3030> And in my Thinkpad :p
<Celldweller> im used to typing that way
<Celldweller> and i have add
<Quinn_Storm> I have an inspiron b130 myself
<Celldweller> so i have an excuse ;-)
<Quinn_Storm> $500 laptop
<highneko> o
<highneko> k
<Celldweller> lattitude here
<Cosmonaut3030> 500 laptop :p
<Quinn_Storm> so....about $1,000 laptop then, Cosmonaut3030
<Cosmonaut3030> Yeah. Sucks, because we pay VAT, so it's probably around $875
<mnepton> Celldweller: his point is well taken. please do not use <return> as punctuation.
<Celldweller> ours was like 1499 when we got it
<Celldweller> k
<Quinn_Storm> I thought the pound was about $2
<Cosmonaut3030> Lol.
<highneko> mnepton: lol
<mnepton> thanks
<Quinn_Storm> has it gone down?
<Cosmonaut3030> No, it's about $2.
<CzarAlex> Is there a command to list the largest files on your system? Almost over night, ive gone to having 98% of my disk filled and i cant figure out what file(s) are doing it.
<RichB> Google says: UK 2 = 3.7916 US$
<idefix> pybe and the DVD's themselves?
<pybe> CzarAlex cd / then run du -sh
<Quinn_Storm> ok so the ...compose key failed... is about $1.5 then
<Cosmonaut3030> Except we pay Value Added Tax on everything we buy. So, a $1000 laptop, becomes 500+17.5%
<Quinn_Storm> well yeah but consider what you get for that
<Quinn_Storm> I'd gladly pay VAT for national health-care
<dalyr> hey, i just installed ubuntu, everything went fine, but now i cannot log into windows, i get "windows did not start properly last time" message. if i try normal or safe mode my comp reboots. the only thing i can think of is that i didn't close windows down properly before installing windows. can anyone give me a few pointers?
<krupa^> hey i very newbie in linux, i want to download ubuntu with graphical interface, what should i download? the newest Ubuntu release / Ubuntu with long-term support ... or other?..
<RichB> Edgy
<dalyr> *before installing ubuntu
<Cosmonaut3030> krupa^: Edgy.
<idefix> I'll live forever! jippie!
<pybe> idefix 5-10 for a 100 cake box
<Cosmonaut3030> Quinn_Storm: Yeah, I suppose. THough our national health service is going through hell right now
<Quinn_Storm> yeah, thanks to blair...
<idefix> stuff does indeed get cheaper
<Cosmonaut3030> Though our public schools are good :D
<Cosmonaut3030> Actually, blame Maggie Thatch
<Quinn_Storm> I am not a *happy* resident of the USA
<Quinn_Storm> I just *am* a resident of the USA
<Celldweller> what irc client are you usin mnepton
<krupa^>  Edgy supports multilanguage?
<Cosmonaut3030> Come here, we have rain and free public services.
<Quinn_Storm> I'd rather move to Toronto :-P
<Cosmonaut3030> :( lol
<Quinn_Storm> though first I'm heading to California to try to get employed at Google
<Quinn_Storm> now *there*'s a place to work
<Qy> I'd like to edit an existing video file (cut in parts, flow over with effects and such), could someone suggest me a application?
<CzarAlex> pybe thanks!
<Cosmonaut3030> I was planning on moving to America when i got older in some attempt to get a nice comp-sci related job.
<Cosmonaut3030> However, I'd prefer to stay in Europe... you have very different culture to us.
<pybe> CzarAlex NP
<Cosmonaut3030> And laws.
<Quinn_Storm> true
<deep__> any good Direct Connect clients in linux?
<Cosmonaut3030> The whole 21 drinking age is insane.
<Quinn_Storm> there's one law I would never give up...well its really two...the freedom of speech/assembly, and the freedom from religion
<deep__> Preferly Qt ones
<deep__> :)
<Quinn_Storm> yeah the drinking age thing *is* insane
<Khamael> can`t openoffice save microsoft office databases?
<Publio> we can own guns in American and protect our personal property ;)
<Cosmonaut3030> It's 18 here, but most people start drinking 14-16 and no one really cares.
<Quinn_Storm> its 21 here but most people start drinking 14-16 and no one really cares :-P
<Cosmonaut3030> Haha.
<idefix> Cosmonaut is in his 30s man
<Cosmonaut3030> I am?
<dalyr> is there any chance of getting some help here?
<Quinn_Storm> I'd be fine with lowering the drinking age myself (I'm also *for* legalizing all "drugs"), but I'd want *HEAVY* penalties for any kind of DUI
<Cosmonaut3030> dalyr: None at all. Yeah, of course...
<Quinn_Storm> like...minimum 1 year in jail
<Cosmonaut3030> Driving under the Influence?
<Quinn_Storm> yeah
<dalyr> will i explain again?
<Cosmonaut3030> Please go on dalyr
<Quinn_Storm> its just too easy to hurt/kill someone else that way
<Celldweller> im trying out xchat... i have lost irc.... so its a wee different  what am I supposed to hit to send a friggen message
<Cosmonaut3030> Yeah. I'm agreeing with you there. And the drug legalisation.
<dalyr> hey, i just installed ubuntu, everything went fine, but now i cannot log into windows, i get "windows did not start properly last time" message. if i try normal or safe mode my comp reboots. the only thing i can think of is that i didn't close windows down properly before installing ubuntu. can anyone advise me how to get windows loading again?
<Celldweller> drugs should be legal... then violence would decrease dramatically
<Cosmonaut3030> However, in the US, you'd need heavy taxing on those drugs to pay for stuff, or higher taxes.
<Quinn_Storm> well yeah I'd tax the drug sales just like other drugs
<Celldweller> you mean like our prescription drugs?
<Quinn_Storm> no I mean like alcohol/tobacco
* mnepton gently gestures to #ubuntu-offtopic
<idefix> ok, so if burn the iso to CD how then do I run it?
<Celldweller> lol i was making a joke ... no one caught it
<Cosmonaut3030> dalyr: can you run chdisk?
* Quinn_Storm heads to u-o
<Cosmonaut3030> yeah, to u-o
<Celldweller> half of america is on Xanax or valium and narcotic pain killers
<wiking> how to enable/configure openal
<dalyr> how would i run chdisk?
<Celldweller> at your command prompt
<Celldweller> hey cosmo...sending a message in xchat... without return... what is it
<dalyr> can it be run in ubuntu?
<Celldweller> different shell and it wouldnt fix your widows problem
<dalyr> i can't log into windows at all, i just get the "windows did not shutdown properly last time" message
<dalyr> then it reboots when i pick any of the options e.g. safe mode, normal mode
<Celldweller> did u install linux before windows
<dalyr> no, after
<vwirem> How can i find the reason why a package is being "kept back" during apt-get upgrade?
<Celldweller> what version
<pybe> vwirem try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dalyr> i didn't shut down windows properly before installing ubuntu. maybe the error message is trying to load windows from the wrong location?
<MikeyMike> has anyone ever tried to run ARES under wine? i got it to work
<vwirem> pybe, still there are some packages that are being kept back
<MikeyMike> but...... whenever i type in the search box... it just comes up as SQUARES in the actual search
<Celldweller> possible
<dalyr> i will try the xp recovery console
<pybe> vwirem try sudo apt-get -f install
<Celldweller> brub took over your boot now so you have no window options
<Celldweller> im not so sure that's a good idea
<Celldweller> u may have to reinstall ubuntu also
<aseveremercy> Good morning! I have a really annoying error: I can't run any shell scripts from a cdrom -- for example: /media/cdrom0# sh install_unix.sh
<aseveremercy> install_unix.sh: /media/cdrom0/unix/install: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<aseveremercy> install_unix.sh: line 4: /media/cdrom0/unix/install: Success
<AlbertII> i wood like some help
<Qy> I'd like to edit an existing video file (cut in parts, flow over with effects and such), could someone suggest me a application?
<idefix> I guess I'll never be able to use my printer
<aseveremercy> anyone with any ideas on what could be causing this (i checked out the web, etc, not helpful for this)
<Celldweller> Qy im guessing KDE
<aseveremercy> AlbertII -- what help do you need?
<AlbertII> i wood like to install ubuntu on my laptop
<Celldweller> u will
<AlbertII> i have put in the cd-rom in my latop
<Celldweller> have you tried any forums?
<dalyr> not yet
<AlbertII> yes and i don't find anything realy helpfull
<Celldweller> dalyr... i think ur gonna have to reinstall everything
<[GuS] > Bonjour les gens...
<Celldweller> idefix... ill help you search the forums
<dalyr> can i uninstall grub? and then try windows recovery?
<Qy> Celldweller, what has KDE to do with video editing?
<PhibreOptix> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu
<Belboz99> hey, anyone know how to get Cedega running on Ubunut-64?
<Celldweller> different desktop environment different applications
<PhibreOptix> When I leave it idle for about an hour it will either Freeze or restart
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know why?
<Belboz99> the dang thing locks up the entire system, can't even kill it or the GUI for that matter, only solution is to do a hard reset
<aseveremercy> AlbertII -- what experience do you have with this?
<aseveremercy> (is this your first linux install)
<aseveremercy> and are you going to completely run linux on the computer?
<PhibreOptix> Anybody?
<Celldweller> i think it is....
<Celldweller> and probably not
<Celldweller> Phiber
<Celldweller> change your preferences
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: what version of Ubuntu and what CPU do yo have?
<PhibreOptix> Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake
<PhibreOptix> And a pentium 4
<Celldweller> uggg
* highneko steals Celldwellers enter key
<aseveremercy> again, anyone know why i can't run a sh script off cd: /media/cdrom0# sh install_unix.sh
<aseveremercy> install_unix.sh: /media/cdrom0/unix/install: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<aseveremercy> install_unix.sh: line 4: /media/cdrom0/unix/install: Success
<PhibreOptix> 6.06 bad?
<Celldweller> ok well im not in lost irc so tell me how to send a friggen message without the enter key...
<Belboz99> well, I haven't heard of any software issues that would cause that between that version and that CPU PhibreOptix
* Celldweller winks
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: I'd be looking into hardware issues, specifically RAM and the IDE chains
<Celldweller> possibly update his kernel
<PhibreOptix> Well
<PhibreOptix> I'm new to all this
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: seeing as how it's a problem with being left alone, it may be your advanced power managent settings  in your BIOS are conflicting with Ubuntu, I've seen this before as well\
<PhibreOptix> Alright
<PhibreOptix> I'll go look at my BIOS then
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: try disabling any Advanced Power management settings in your BIOS
<Belboz99> so, anyone know why Cedega locks up Ubuntu-64 entirely, leaving a hard reset as the only solution?
<Belboz99> I can't even get past the Licence Agreement page :(
<soundray> Belboz99: is Cedega even meant to be 64bit compatible?
<Belboz99> soundray: not sure
<rark> what's th edifference between a normal install and an OEM install?
<aseveremercy> rark: OEM install comes from the manufacturer
<rark> sorry i'm confused, what manufacturer, i'm installing ubuntu off an alternate CD but for some reason the normal install didn't work and now i'm using the OEM install and so far so good
<rag> anyone use gxmame, machine game emulator ?
<Celldweller2> there's Phibre
<PhibreOptix> Hey, I'm back
<PhibreOptix> I disabled ACPI I think it was called
<PhibreOptix> And AMP something
<Celldweller2> lemme see what this looks like in lirc
<Celldweller> la
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: okay, if this doesn't solve it, next time you restart your PC try using the MemTest 86+ from the GRUB boot list
<Celldweller> la
<Celldweller> la
<Celldweller> la
<PhibreOptix> Ok
<Celldweller2> or not so much
<Belboz99> all you have to do is select that, and leave it alone for about an hour or two, you'll know if you get any errors
<rag> one computer with kubuntu edgy dont start x, only if i press ctrl+alt+f1 and again ctrl+alt+f7 it works , anyone know it?
<PhibreOptix> Ok
<rag> hello friends :)
<PhibreOptix> And if it comes up with errors, does that mean I'll need to buy new RAM?
<Celldweller> k ill leave xchat
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: the other thing is to check out your IDE cables, I've had more of those than I care to think about, look for kinks and pinches
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: most of the time that's the case
<PhibreOptix> Ok, thanks for the help
<Celldweller2> :)
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: I just had a stick go bad on me this week, it was my own fault though, I zapped it while I was fixing a kinked IDE cable at 3:00 AM :-P
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: no problem ;)
<aseveremercy> rark: i am not sure what would be different -- i always thought of OEM as a legal thing . ..
<Celldweller2> lol
<Celldweller2> note to self
<Celldweller2> do not fuck with compuer shit at  3 am
<Celldweller2> note to self dont fuck with computer shit at 3 am
<mnepton> Celldweller2: and don't use such language in this channel at any time of day. thanks.
<PhibreOptix> Belboz99: Does typing your name like this infront of the message make it appear in a different colour to you?
* Celldweller2 is sorry
<MikeyMike> has anyone ran ares under wine?
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: yes, it also changes the color of the #Ubuntu tab while I'm in another tab
<PhibreOptix> Cool, thanks
<Cymage> PhibreOptix, no but typing /me then the statement puts the nick in front of it
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: try typing in "Bel" and then hitting the tab key ;)
* PhibreOptix o.O
<PhibreOptix> Heh sweet
<Celldweller> lol
<AlbertII> 219.689972 out of memory : killed process 6160 (gconfigtool1-2)
<AlbertII> any idea
<devil_> hola
<devil_> a todos
<aseveremercy> hello -- does anyone have a min to help me with a simple permissions question?
<devil_> i'm italian
<Belboz99> PhibreOptix: the tab key also works that way in the terminal, need to install cedega-small-5.2.3... whatever, just do sudo dpkg -i ced*tab-key*
<Celldweller> gracisas devil
<Celldweller> isnt that spanish tho
<devil_> anyone help me?
<soundray> AlbertII: you probably have an application that hogs/leaks memory. Find out what it is with gnome system monitor
<Celldweller> depends whats goin on
<Celldweller> but im sure that someone can help
<AlbertII> it isn't installed
<devil_> compiz and aiglx
<pybe> aseveremercy; ask the question
<soundray> AlbertII: also, configure swap space -- your machine will then slow down first before processes are killed
<soundray> AlbertII: use top then
<devil_> i have an ATI X800 PCIexpress
<Celldweller> devil not my area lo siento
<devil_> ok
<Celldweller> mnepton
<Celldweller> or a server ofmercy might know
<aseveremercy> yes devil -- i don't know that area too well
<aseveremercy> sh -c /media/cdrom0/install_unix.sh produces: sh: /media/cdrom0/install_unix.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied -- any thoughts?
<aseveremercy> pybe, does that make any sense?
<pybe> aseveremercy; the script is calling /bin/sh which for some reason it doesnt like
<Celldweller> no
<kud0s> Im having a problem with vsftp, I want to chown all files that are uploaded to become owned by my FTP user, if and how is this possible?
<Celldweller> yea it dont make sense
<pybe> aseveremercy; whats it doing
<aseveremercy> oh -- might i not have /bin/sh working? which sh produces /bin/sh
<aseveremercy> (i am trying to install matlab)
<pybe> kud0s; look in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<pybe> aseveremercy; what does which sh gove you?
<kud0s> pybe> i have, alkl i can do is chown all _anonymous_ files to be owned by my ftp user, i want all files to be owned by my ftp user
<aseveremercy> root@myserver:~/matinst/unix# which sh
<aseveremercy> /bin/sh
<pybe> aseveremercy; what user are you running the install as?
<aseveremercy> root (please see prompt above)
<pybe> ahh yes
<Celldweller> dadgum alarm clock
<Celldweller> scared the poo outta me
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<pybe> aseveremercy; its weird, other than trying the help for matlab I dont know.
<Celldweller> lol someone took their prozac early
<Celldweller> whats up macslow
<MacSlow> Does somebody know by heart which kernel-version the alternate install-CD of Edgy Eft uses?
<aseveremercy> it really stumps me
<pybe> kud0s; there is an option, have you tried searching the man page
<Celldweller> 2.6.17
<Celldweller> or 11 i think
<MacSlow> hm... that will then probably not fix my problem
<kud0s> ill have a look, duh
<Celldweller> whats the prob
<MacSlow> I'm currently unable to install 6.10 on that sata-only laptop (all intel hardware)
<scheuri> MacSlow: out of curiosity....dapper worked?
<MacSlow> Celldweller, see http://macslow.thepimp.net/?p=90 or https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/72631
* Celldweller looks at his intel stuff in his laptop 
* Celldweller is curious
<MacSlow> scheuri, no... it's a naked/fresh laptop
<Celldweller> dapper bad
<Celldweller> edgy good
<Celldweller> lol
<scheuri> MacSlow: let me rephrase my question....have you tried with dapper?
<scheuri> Celldweller: wroooooooong...;)...at least I can not agree
<MacSlow> it's some sata/ICH6/ahci issue in the 2.6.17 kernel (e.g. FC5's 2.6.15 works perfectly with this laptop... at least sata-wise)
<scheuri> MacSlow: well then, either make your own InstallCD, wait for Debian 4.0, wait for Feisty or use dapper...:)
<MacSlow> scheuri, not yet... because it feels not logical to do so... but I can give it a try
<Celldweller> hmm
<scheuri> MacSlow: you just said...2.6.17 troubles...2.6.15 fine....dapper uses the latter
<pressenter> Good afternoon.
<Celldweller> the new slackware is coming out soon isnt it?
<vilde> uh..
<scheuri> MacSlow: but hey...I am just wild guessing here
<pressenter> Anybody ever heared of ubuntu starting up about 25 minutes?
<Celldweller> lol
<Celldweller> no
<scheuri> pressenter: on an old comapq proliant with RAiD 15? sure enough...;)
<Celldweller> unless u have a veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery slow computer
<MacSlow> scheuri, well sure... but as everybody knows... distros put in their own bunch of patches... so one cannot savely assume "FC5's 2.6.15 is working, thus Dapper's 2.6.15 will work too then"
<pressenter> scheuri: Athlon 1800, 1gb ram.
<scheuri> MacSlow: I would NEVER dare to say such a thing...that is why I said I am wild guessing and "try it"...it may, but may not work
<Celldweller> MacSlow
<Celldweller> try what scheuri says
<scheuri> pressenter: have you checked your logs?
<Celldweller> tho it makes no sense to me
<scheuri> pressenter: such as bad devices? bad sectors? fschk? whatever
* MacSlow wades through his pile of CDs...
<gilnim> hi - my ubuntu doesn't boot - neither single-user nor normal. it stops at the point where it detects the usb-devices?
<Celldweller> but its worth trying
<scheuri> gilnim: have you any usb devices attached to your PC?
<pressenter> scheuri: Lol, forgot, checking right now.
<gilnim> yes
<scheuri> gilnim: then an advice for FREE....unplug ALL of them and try again
<Celldweller> lol
<gilnim> without keyboard and mouse it's pretty hard to run a system :)
<cmweb> Good morning, ljl, if your on can you tell me how to start the mysql server?
<scheuri> gilnim: are those the only one?
<Celldweller> guess u had better go to walmart
* Celldweller smiles ;-)
<gilnim> i' gonne run around and take some keyboards and mice from the servers
<Celldweller> there ya go
<scheuri> gilnim: try without mouse, and with keyboard only first...
<scheuri> gilnim: or that...aye
<cmweb> Shoot, hes not on
<gilnim> alright ...  but first i have to do something else
<cmweb> Well can any body else tell me
<gilnim> isn't there a log that tells me whats going on?
<scheuri> cmweb: are you familiar with the CLI?
<scheuri> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Celldweller> ok that didnt work
<scheuri> gilnim: there are tons of logs....telling you everything
<Celldweller> i liked the aye... where ya from scheuri
<cmweb> wo, uh YEAH
<gilnim> scheuri, i know, but which log is it?
<scheuri> Celldweller: Switzerland...sorry to disappoint you, mate...;)
<scheuri> gilnim: I'd start with /var/log/messages
<luckys> ola
<scheuri> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Celldweller> why would that be dissappointing?
<Celldweller> id love to go there
<_wall> ok
<scheuri> Celldweller: because I thought you might expecting a Scots Man or Australian
<Celldweller> im supposed to be going to holland next year for my birthday around july
<Celldweller> no
<Celldweller> i knew you were in europe... just not exactly where P
<scheuri> Celldweller: ;)
<cmweb> Scheuri, i know what cli is
<Celldweller> :OP
<Celldweller> wow thats a big nose
<scheuri> cmweb: then type "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<scheuri> Celldweller: where you from=?
<Celldweller> sadly to say
<Celldweller> America
<Celldweller> florida to be exact
<scheuri> so..USA...
<Celldweller> yuppers
<scheuri> because...america..is the whole contintent...;)
<soundray> scheuri, Celldweller: please ask yourselves whether your conversation is still on topic. There's always #ubuntu-offtopic -- just in case...
<scheuri> soundray: aye, sorry
<Celldweller> lol wow scheuri you dont have ADD like me do you? rofl
<cmweb> Scheuri, i got an error, look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33102/
<justin_> How do I recompile my kernel to include only things that I want in it? -- I know that this is of course a question that needs a complicated answer so I do not mind if someone could point me to a website that explains howTO more indepth.. thanks.
<alluc> the x server doesn't find nvidia.ko module, but nvidia-glx is installed, what can I do ?
<Celldweller> justin
<scheuri> Celldweller: sorry, just had to say that...;)
<Celldweller> you might have a lot better luck in the forums
<soundray> alluc: the nvidia.ko module is normally in linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<justin_> Celldweller: Have a link to the specific info on the forums? :D
<pressenter> scheuri: This is my dmesg, i don't see anything wrong. http://wklej.org/id/577ceb88e8
<deep__> I literally hate ubuntu right now.
<Celldweller> oh sorry soundray didnt see what u said up there
<scheuri> cmweb: have you done what it says=?
<Celldweller> deep why
<alluc> soundray: so what can I do ?
<cmweb> sheuri, im that much of an inturpretor
<Celldweller> no but google and altavista.com work just as good
<soundray> alluc: are you on dapper or edgy?
<Celldweller> that was to justin
<alluc> soundray: edgy
<scheuri> cmweb: well, have you set a password for mysql lately?
<Celldweller> justin
<Celldweller> ill help you look
<cmweb> scheuri, NO! that may be it do you know the command
<justin_> Celldweller: Sounds good, but its ok -- I found a thread ;)
<deep__> Celldweller: ubuntu just hates me. pure hate.
<justin_> Celldweller: Thanks again
<justin_> deep__: Whats the problem?
<scheuri> cmweb: ages ago....would have to look it up myself....try google for the command....its mysqladmin [thensomethingIcantremeber] 
<soundray> alluc: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic'
<scheuri> pressenter: hmm...cant see anything either...but well....that does not mean anything
<Celldweller> justin http://linuxfocus.org/English/July2002/article252.shtml
<Celldweller> was  that the thread
<cmweb> i got phpmyadmin installed but i need the server on :-P
<soundray> alluc: hold on...
<soundray> alluc: the problem may be somewhere else. You probably have that package anyway, or do you?
<scheuri> Celldweller: by the way...have I offended you in any way?
<justin_> Celldweller: No, but this one looks a lot more informational :) -- thnx
<scheuri> cmweb: true..phpmyadmin is not funny without a server
<Celldweller> ofcourse not
<Celldweller> im in offtopic now
<highneko> are
<highneko> you?
<deep__> justin_: well... i would say ubuntu is wrong.
<pip> hello
<cmweb> Besides this i need access to root can any one help me chaange password
<alluc> soundray: I first tried to solve the problem using this page: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA, it's still in my repositories, it worked and at the reboot, didn't work again, now I'm install the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic as you suggested
<soundray> cmweb: no you don't. Use sudo -i
<justin_> deep__: :)) What do you mean wrong? Perhaps you could try another distro.. if you do not like the default Ubuntu..
<MacSlow> argl.... Dapper is even worse regarding the sata-issue :/
<pip> I am installing ubuntu6.06 now, but the partition tool can not recognize the exist partitions on my hard disk ,any ideas ?
<MacSlow> damn
<Cymage> deep__, rather than saying hw ubuntu is wrong, why not say what is happening and someone might be able to help you
<Celldweller> lol
<pip> it said "no root partition specified"
<pip> so strange
<soundray> alluc: after that, if it still doesn't work, try 'sudo modprobe nvidia' and restart X. If that helps, add nvidia to /etc/modules
<pip> But I have specified a root partition
<justin_> pip: Get EDGY... Dapper has known problems with partitions/install -- problems should be fixed in 6.10.
<Celldweller> what partition tool
* Celldweller thanks Justin
<deep__> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 8319 package `language-pack-gnome-gd'
<Celldweller> edgy good dapper not so much
<deep__> ?
<deep__> :S
<alluc> soundray: how would I add nvidia to /etc/modules ?
<pip> justin_, But on my hand,I have no 6.10,I need to install it right now,so can kubuntu make it ?
<deep__> I dont even have that language-pack installed. :S
<soundray> alluc: '(echo ; echo nvidia) | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<pip> you mean all 6.06 distro have that problem
<justin_> pip: It could but like I said --- 6.06 has some known problems with installation.. you could try -- but you could lose your other info on disk, so I would either wait --- or take a risk :P
<pip> justin_, if you have any idea to deal with that problem ,that 'll be better
<Belboz99> Hey all, anyone know how to get Cedega running on Ubuntu-64 6.10?
<deep__> That does it, im back to windows.
<deep__> Bye everyone.
<pip> justin_, thanks
<soundray> deep__: what do you have to do to get that error?
<justin_> pip: Yes all dapper's have problems with install and certain partitions -- let me find you some information on the issues
<justin_> deep__: Clean your cache
<alluc> soundray: ok thanks :) (even if I don't understand this syntax)
<justin_> sudo apt-get clean
<alluc> soundray: s/even/although/
<soundray> alluc: in English, generate an empty line; generate a line containing the string 'nvidia' and append them to the file /etc/modules with root rights.
<deep__> justin_:  still the same. reboot to windows, brb.
<justin_> pip: Describe your problem again in detail please so I can find detailed information -- because partition problems are pretty broad ;)
<alluc> soundray: ok I see now thanks a lot :D
<justin_> deep_ Try adding more repos to your software lists, because sometimes you will not be able to get a connection -- and it will say that, samething happened to me when I wanted to install Bitchx.
<PecisDarbs> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pip> justin_, now the question is My Breezy can not recognize the existed partitions on my harddisk,why ?
<pip> I am trying to install 5.10
* mypapit reboot!!!
<pip> justin_, I have double systems
<cappiz> is the limit of max 2 users for freenx a new thing?
<cappiz> or has it always been like that?
<pip> justin_, the installer did not read the parttion table
<alluc> soundray: When I run 'sudo modeprobe nvidia', it returns 'FATAL: Could not open "/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko": No such file or directory'
<soundray> alluc: you may have to reboot after the restricted modules installation
<alluc> soundray: I rebooted many times, it changes nothing
<soundray> alluc: is the module really absent? Try "ls  /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko"
<alluc> soundray: yes, it's absent
<alluc> soundray: the file is in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<mtlife> Hello, if I run this: http://majen.net/smbldap/ (smbldap installer) on an existing (working, but not very well..) roaming profiles tdb samba installation, what do I need to backup to revert easily if things go wrong?
<soundray> alluc: oh, you have a -386 kernel installed -- is that running? (uname -a)
<AlbertII> just a question how long dos it thake to install ubuntu on a old laptop?
<alluc> soundray: no, the -generic is running
<soundray> AlbertII: did my previous suggestions help you?
<defrysk> AlbertII, how old , how much ram , what cpu ?
<AlbertII>  i rebooted my laptop and restarted de instalation of ubuntu
<soundray> alluc: and you have the generic restricted modules installed?
<Pensacola> is there a 386 kernel for edgy?
<Pensacola> wich package is it?
<AlbertII> it's a compaq presario 1200
<AlbertII> i think 800mhz
<alluc> soundray: I don't know
<AlbertII> the cd-rom is still spinning
<defrysk> AlbertII, then be patient , use the alternative intall for xubuntu for a better anf faster experience
<pybe> Pensacola; the generic kernel does it all
<defrysk> and#
<cantinflas> can anyone help me connect my mac to my ubuntu desktop for file sharing??
<cantinflas> i have tried following both smb and nfs tutorials with no success
<soundray> alluc: what do you get from 'ls /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.17-10-generic/nvidia/nvidia.mod.o'?
<alluc> cantinflas: use ssh
<cantinflas> alluc: they are on the same internal network... all i want to do is exchange files in a shared folder... can that be done with ssh?
<alluc> soundray: it exists
<alluc> cantinflas: yes
<cantinflas> alluc: would you happen to have a link to a turorial?  i'm really new at this... especially networking
<alluc> cantinflas: install openssh-server and openssh-client on ubuntu
<cantinflas> alluc: ok
<mtlife> Hello, if I run this: http://majen.net/smbldap/ (smbldap installer) on an existing (working, but not very well..) roaming profiles tdb samba installation, what do I need to backup to revert easily if things go wrong?
<soundray> alluc: do you have a /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile directory?
<pybe> cantinflas; http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79763.html
<alluc> soundray: yes
<pybe> mtlife; as much as possible
<alluc> soundray: nvidia.ko isn't in it
<mtlife> pybe: and that is like, smb.conf -> roaming profiles directory netlogon directory?
<cantinflas> alluc: i have them both installed now what?
<mtlife> I dont really know what samba uses
<pybe> mtlife; i would suggest atleast all your config files for samba etc
<cantinflas> pybe: do i copy and paste that somewhere?
<pybe> cantinflas; read it 1st
<mtlife> pybe.. hmm ok well, I will try it in a sec..
<alluc> cantinflas: from ubuntu, connect to a server (it's in the menu in gnome), choose ssh, type your ip address, login... and it should be ok
<pybe> mtlife; tar czvf mybackup.tgz /etc /netlogon /whatever
<soundray> alluc: does 'sudo /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common restart' report any problems?
<cantinflas> alluc: sounds good... but how would i connect TO ubuntu FROM my mac?
<alluc> cantinflas: it should be ok if ssh server is activated on mac of course (don't ask me about doing that on mac, I don't know)
<alluc> soundray: no
<soundray> alluc: try the modprobe again pls
<alluc> soundray: sudo modporbe nvidia still returns the same error msg
<alluc> cantinflas: use a ftp application that can handle ssh too, type your ip address, login, password, and it should be ok
<cantinflas> alluc: let me try that thank you
<alluc> cantinflas: I meant from your mac
<cantinflas> alluc: where do i set my ssh login/password?
<alluc> cantinflas: in the application
<mtlife> pybe: how do i restore that backup if anything goes wrong with my internet?
<cantinflas> alluc: in what application? open-ssh? and if so... where do i find it?
<alluc> cantinflas: in the ftp application on mac
<cantinflas> alluc: but i never setup a login for the ssh... is it the same as my main login for my computer?
<alluc> cantinflas: yes it is
<cantinflas> alluc: it worked! thank you!
* martin_ hi
<martin_> where is the bootsound located
<alluc> cantinflas: cool :)
<pybe> mtlife; the file mybackup.tgz would have been created in the "current" directory. create a temporary dir and COPY the tgz into it, then do tar xzvf mybackup.tgz which will unpack the dirs into the current dir. you can then replace individual files/configs etc etc
<gordonjcp> hello
<martin_> this one which is played when gnome starts
<soundray> alluc: this is a strange problem. The fact that modprobe searches for nvidia.ko in the volatile directory means that at one point, the modules must have been there.
<gordonjcp> quick and slightly silly question - I upgraded Dapper to Edgy
<gordonjcp> now nearly every time I go to install -dev packages I get something along the lines of
<dandoc> hi all !
<gordonjcp>   libfaac-dev: Depends: libfaac0 (= 1.24clean-0ubuntu4) but 1.24+cvs20060416-0.1 is to be installed
<gordonjcp> do I need to flatten and reinstall?
* gordonjcp suspects there are some broken things left lying around by the upgrade
<alluc> soundray: should I reinstall edgy ?
<pybe> gordonjcp: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<soundray> alluc: that's a possibility, although it's normally nicer to understand and solve a problem...
<martin_> gordonjcp, maybe you'll have to run apt-get -f install before
<gordonjcp> pybe: tried that, but I'll try it again
<gordonjcp> martin_: haven't tried that
<martin_> does anyone know where the startup sound of gnome is related
<martin_> related = located
<pybe> gordonjcp; martins suggestion is good
<dandoc> is someone can help me : I do a command "beryl" in Terminal and I don't have windows decoration anymore : what should I do ?
<gordonjcp> martin_: same result when I try with apt-get -f install
<soundray> gordonjcp: have you done a 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<Zaggynl> martin_, /usr/share/sounds
<gordonjcp> soundray: yes
<gordonjcp> (just before I did apt-get dist-upgrade, in fact)
<pybe> gordonjcp; do you need that libfaac-dev?
<gordonjcp> well, yes
<gordonjcp> on the basis that cinelerra requires it
<martin_> thanks Zaggynl
<Zaggynl> You're welcome.
<soundray> alluc: you haven't disabled anything in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common -- have you?
<dandoc>  On ubunutu, I don't have windows decoration anymore : it exist a command line for that ?
<dandoc> gdm ?
<mtlife> pybe: tx saved that line :)
<alluc> soundray: no, I haven't, I don't think so
<defrysk> dandoc, to start beryl you need to key in beryl-manager in your console
<soundray> dandoc: probably metacity has crashed. Try starting that
<defrysk> dandoc, also you need to adjust your sources.list
<alluc> soundray: I'm in Gnome under vesa driver right now
<defrysk> I mean xorg.conf , sorry
<dandoc> defrysk: soundray : thx
<floating> Hello. If I want to boot ubuntu and continue where I left with firefox. Is there a neat way to reboot, saving the session only for the one boot, and save it to anything concrete ?
<martin_> bye folks
<RiGLEY> I need some help with gparted.  http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/3310/screenshotdevhdagpartedrb0.png  How can I extend hda1 to the unallocated space? Move/Resize controls are disabled in the menu.
<floating> and not save it... save session for this one reboot
<mtlife> floating: search the firefox extensions, session manager
<floating> mmmh,. how about a linux property, if I want to include terminal window or such ?
<floating> or lets say,if I tag " save this session for future use" at the boot screen. How can I delete it right away ?
<mtlife> floating: sorry cant help you with that, still searching for that function myself.. but it is in it somewhere.. ask someone else here..
<floating> I havent yet tried it, because i am afraid that the session is saved somewhere and somewhere else and it leave somee "useless files" as I want to keep it clean n all
<gordonjcp> pybe: I may be able to compile without it, looking at the configure options
<bobby> hi everybody
<RichB> Q. When I Xnest (via SSH) into a Dapper box from Edgy, I don't get a window manager. Why not?
<RichB> In fact, I don't get anything at all, apart from raw X
<bobby> how to maku use of windows partion in ubuntu?
<soundray> !ntfs | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<soundray> !fuse | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<bobby> ya its NTFS
<hype> yo
<bobby> how do i access windows partion in ubuntu?
<alluc> soundray: it work again if nvidia is replace by nv in xorg.conf
<soundray> bobby: read the links that ubotu gave you
<soundray> alluc: no surprise, as nv doesn't use a kernel module
<bobby> ok thanku
<floating> they are on /media/hdax
<soundray> I get lots of "DriveReady SeekComplete Error"s on one of my drives. Should I bin it?
<alluc> soundray: actually, I have backed-up xorg.conf, and reconfigured the x server, and nvidia wasn't in the list
<RiGLEY> if i unmount my /home partition in Ubuntu, how can I remount it later ?
<floating> if you chose to mount them when you installed your ubuntu
<soundray> alluc: are you sure that nvidia-glx is installed?
<tijn_afk> modprobe nvidia
<soundray> RiGLEY: 'sudo mount /home'
<RiGLEY> thanks soundgray!
<RiGLEY> -g
<soundray> This is getting serious, gotta fix it. Bye
<RiGLEY> hmmm, and how can I unmount it? :) (my /home partition)
<defrysk> umount
<RiGLEY> 'sudo unmount /home' ?
<grunger> Yes, Google.com is my friend but time isn't. Does Linux, specifically Ubuntu, work just as well on Laptops? Any common issues? What laptop brand (HP or Dell?) would you suggest for Linux?
<cart_> rc.deltaanime.net
<kud0s> grunger; I have an acer laptop and ubuntu works fine, even with my pcmcia wireless card
<kud0s> 9/10 times linux _should_ work on laptops
<Seeker`> I've got a toshiba A200, which runs Ubuntu well, and the onboard wireless card (ipw2200) worked out of the box
<RiGLEY> aaah i can't read sorry :) pffff  umount...  i will try it thank you
<ubunfoo> runs best on SPARC, grunger
<ubunfoo> :)
* defrysk has a toshiba pro , works fine too
<RiGLEY> I've tried sudo umount /home, but it says "device is busy" What can I do ?
<ArCHoNKoG> as anyone have any problem with DWL-G650 wireless card with edgy
<DjViper> ArCHoNKoG: which chipset is that?
<ArCHoNKoG> don't know which chipset but i got version
<ArCHoNKoG> its on rev_C
<ArCHoNKoG> trying to get it working on edgy amd_64
<noika> hey guys how do i install nvidia driver for  geforce mx400 video card
<noika> cuz i cant go higer the 60 hrz on refresh rate
<kippi> hey
<DjViper> ArCHoNKoG: run: lspci -v
<ArCHoNKoG> hold on
<kippi> I am looking for an automatic black list program, has anyone got anyideas?
<ArCHoNKoG> am i still here
<DjViper> ArCHoNKoG: yes
<kud0s> kippi; black list for what?
<kud0s> email?
<DjViper> wb ArCHoNKoG
<ArCHoNKoG> thanks man i need to take one wireless card out and then put the 650 in
<ArCHoNKoG> but what do you want from there
<DjViper> ArCHoNKoG: name of the wlan card
<ArCHoNKoG> DWL-G650
<DjViper> thats it?
<mtlife> hej how can i force a package to be removed? When i use apt-get remove hl1430lpr I get an error-code 127
<mtlife> and now i cant install updates because of that
<mtlife> how to get rid of it?
<Pretto> heim???
<Kingsqueak> cron should take up almost nothing at all
<Kingsqueak> wrong window
<soundray> I have a drive that after days of running starts to throw DriveReady SeekComplete errors, causing filesystem corruption. Is it worth looking for a fix?
<hydro> hello
<kmaynard> soundray, i'd replace it
<jbroome> and start backing stuff up now
<kmaynard> soundray, even if you find a fix, would you ever really trust that drive again?
<Khamael> is ssh on by default? and is it normal to have an ssh-agent running?
<jrib> Khamael: no; I don't know
<kollontai> #brasil
<hydro> I would like to backup my entire Dapper Drake partition (its the only partition on my laptop's internal hard drive) before upgrading to Edgy. I only have with me an external DVD read/writer drive. Can anyone recommend the best way to do this (in case something goes wrong with the upgrade to Edgy then I could restore from DVD a clone of my Dapper install?)
<LjL> Khamael: i have /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/startkde
<kud0s> khamael: sudo apt-get install openssh - everything should be set up automatically
<hastesaver> Khamael, the server isn't even installed unless you explicitly install it (package ssh or openssh-server)
<kmaynard> Khamael, if you installed ssh, then yes, it will run
<hastesaver> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<hydro> thanks ubotu
<kud0s> apt-get list
<kud0s> oops
<LjL> kud0s: invalid command anyway
<MarcN> Since edgy, gaim doesn't always want to display the buddy list.  Anyone else seeing that?
<soundray> kmaynard: you're right. I'll throw the drive out.
<kmaynard> soundray, get your stuff off first :)
<kmaynard> soundray, then give it to someone you don't like :-D  i keed....
<soundray> kmaynard: good idea, thanks ;)
<gordonjcp> hrmm
<kmaynard> muahaha
<Slifer4> hi
<LjL> soundray: i often use that kind of half-broken HDs for mass storage of unimportant stuff. like, to download the Ubuntu CDs to. hm wait, that doesn't sound good =)
<soundray> LjL: I know what you mean, though.
<soundray> LjL: maybe I'll divide it into lots of partitions, so fs corruption ideally affects only a small part of the disk at a time
<Acke_ubu> hey, i installed vista. on the first partition. so grub is gone. I need to install a new bootmanager, can i do that from the livecd? and how would i do that best?
<kling0n> sudo dpkg-configure grub?
<gordonjcp> ok, reinstalling ubuntu
<kmaynard> fun
<gordonjcp> why does the installer in edgy say "no root file system"?
<LjL> soundray: also depends how it's broken... i just joined, so i didn't follow this. but if, for instance, you have bad blocks concentrated at the end/beginning of the drive, it's often relatively safe (hey, "safe" from the "unimportant data" point of view) to just create one partition that's far from those blocks
<gordonjcp> there's a root file system, and it's marked to be formatted as such
<soundray> LjL: I get DriveReady SeekComplete errors from that drive after a couple of days of uptime
<LjL> gordonjcp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes#head-7348aa0831ef34256bdd066d1d9a1d112a4afa50
<Acke_ubu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> soundray: have you googled that? asking 'cause the first hits seem to hint that it might not be a drive problem
<goomie> Im reading the "how to install XGL/Beryl(ATI) post.  It says to make sure 3d acceleration is available.  Does that get enabled when you install the ATI driver?
<gordonjcp> LjL: ?
<LjL> gordonjcp: that link describes your problem i think.
<EdsipeR> goomie, add this to your sources.list: deb http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org edgy beryl-svn
<soundray> LjL: no I haven't, but I will (it hadn't occurred to me because I've seen drives dying that way before...)
<EdsipeR> and then: apt-get install beryl beryl-manager
<EdsipeR> and as simple user: beryl-manager
<EdsipeR> that's all :D
<LjL> soundray: well i'm pretty sure it *can* be a symptom of broken drive as well. anyway what does SMART have to say?
<gordonjcp> LjL: that link actually describes a new version of Evolution
<EdsipeR> goomie, (don't forget to update your local repository list)
<goomie> word
<soundray> LjL: nothing at all, it thinks the drive is fine...
<LjL> gordonjcp: true, it doesn't bring you to the right paragraph. just https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes and click on "Known issues"
<gordonjcp> ah
<LjL> soundray: meaning it says "healthy", or meaning the actual values from a "smartctl -A" are all way above the limit?
<Tjoels> is there a utility to see statistics over hard disk usage in ubuntu?
<mememe> the sound on my ubuntu
<mememe> stopped working
<mememe> with no reason
<mememe> anyone have an idea why?
<mneisen> Does anybody know how to contact jelmer (Jelmer Vernooij)?
<LjL> soundray: you can also "smartctl -t short" (or longer versions of it if you want to wait) and see if you get any warnings in the log ("smartctl -l error" and "smartctl -l selftest"
<LjL> Tjoels: statistics of what kind?
<soundray> LjL: can't remember what I did with smartmontools. Right now I'm on live CD, no SMART tools there...
<LjL> soundray: you can install it, it's in main
<Tjoels> LjL: just disk usage in free space, percentage used, total space and so on....
<LjL> Tjoels: df
<Tjoels> LjL: ok, ill try it out, thanks.
<at0miku> How can I compile megahal? It comes with a makefile but make doesnt seem to like it. When I do g++ -o megahal megahal.c it gives me loads of errors like "BLAH was not declared in this scope"
<LjL> !info megahal | at0miku, why compile?
<ubotu> megahal: conversation simulator that can learn as you talk to it. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.1.1a-1 (edgy), package size 86 kB, installed size 316 kB
<at0miku> Hmm so youre saying I can apt-get it?
<LjL> indeed
<at0miku> Ahh okay but
<Tjoels> LjL, can't find anything on df, what is the full name of the package, and is it installed on Edgy by default?
<gordonjcp> LjL: ahaa, bit of an odd one, that
<LjL> Tjoels: just type "df"
<at0miku> Hmm will this TCL work then?
<at0miku> I ment
<Laosboyme> hey guys!
<at0miku> I have this TCL script for eggdrop that lets you implement megahal into the bot
<at0miku> will it all work fine?
<Tjoels> LjL, ahh it's non-gui? but is there a graphical one. i think there was one in dapper, but can't find it in edgy
<LjL> at0miku: uhm, depends how it's implemented i guess
<cntb> how to share hp laser printer to windows through samba?
<mememe> i can't hear anything from my ubuntu system,any one know why? its just stop working with no reason
<LjL> Tjoels, i'm not a Gnome user. there's Baobab for drive usage statistics (though i'm sure it's overkill for what you asked)
<at0miku> LjL: Well, It's installed now. Thanks mate. I'll see if it works :)
<gordonjcp> LjL: that seems to have got it, thanks
<fvlgnn> salve a tutti
<LjL> at0miku: if it just uses the megahal executable once it's compiled, then i don't see why it shouldn't work
<cntb> mememe, yeah I came across such bug
<Laosboyme> is firefox 2 now available in dapper?
<LjL> !it | fvlgnn
<ubotu> fvlgnn: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> Laosboyme: no
<cntb> cant explain it
<fvlgnn> ok tnk
<mememe> cntb,so what should i do?
<Tjoels> LjL, yeah, a little :D But thanks anyways!
<LjL> !pm | Laosboyme
<ubotu> Laosboyme: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<cntb> mememe,  are you on kde xfce or gnome window manager?
<LjL> Laosboyme: you receive security updates because security bugs have been found, i'd assume
<Laosboyme> Why do i recieve security updates firefox
<LjL> that's why security updates exist
<mememe> cntb i have gnome and xfce
<mememe> i prefer gnome
<cntb> now on gnome?
<Laosboyme> GNOME is better than KDE
<Laosboyme> Isn't that firefox 2?
<mememe> yeah
<LjL> Laosboyme: no
<mememe> now on gnome
<cntb> is the speaker applet on  ?
<mememe> what?
<Laosboyme> AW! shucks i'am looking forward to it
<mememe> you mean the volume control?
<cntb> try PCM and master volume see it if is zeroed
<LjL> Laosboyme: i'm quite confident you'll never get it in Dapper
<cntb> yep volume control
<mememe> ok its on
<cntb> no red signs on it mememe ?
<mememe> nope
<noika> hey guys
<noika> anyone knows how do i install mozilla 2.0
<noika> firefox
<cntb> now look at all of slidersto check if muted or low
<cntb> noika
<mememe> cntb its not.
<cntb> !ff2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noika> or how do i install tar.gz files
<LjL> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<noika> ?
<mememe> cntb its not.
<LjL> noika: .tar.gz files are simply archives, like .zip files.
<mememe> nokia
<Laosboyme> What is the official Desktop manager in GNU?
<mememe> ?!
<noika> yes
<noika> ?
<cntb> also one restart mememe  just in case
<mememe> you use ubuntu edgy?
<LjL> Laosboyme: if by desktop manager you mean desktop environment, i guess Gnome
<at0miku> Hmmm
<at0miku> "Tcl error [megahal:rplyall] : invalid command name "learn""
<noika> i know it ubuntu
<mememe> or older version?
<noika> 6.06
<cntb> no on this PC dapper still
<gordonjcp> ah, that new-install smell
<gordonjcp> don't touch that bit, the paint's still wet
<Laosboyme> i think i'll prefer dapper its more stable
<Laosboyme> me
<noika> meme it ver 6.06
<gordonjcp> if I'm using LVM, I could make a snapshot of all the partitions just after installing, and roll back
<noika> ubuntu
<Laosboyme> I'am also planing to use KDE but how? Without deleting ubuntu
<jbroome> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Laosboyme> how much disk space will it use?
<noika> ubotu   can u pls tell me how to install mozilla firefox 2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can u pls tell me how to install mozilla firefox 2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acke_ubu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rausb0> noika: firefox 2 is not available for ubuntu 6.06. and btw, ubotu is a bot.
<Laosboyme> upgrade
<noika> yeah i found out myself
<Laosboyme> firefox 2 is only available for unstable realese
<noika> how do i update from ver 6.06 to 6.10
<jbroome> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Laosboyme> Ask the ubotu
<Laosboyme> wahehe
<Alakazamz0r> rausb0 it isnt available in .deb format that is.
<jrib> Laosboyme: edgy is a stable release and has firefox2
<jbroome> you untar and run it from the dir.  it's pretty easy
<rausb0> Alakazamz0r: okay, but you don't want to tell a newbie how to build firefox 2 from source.
<Alakazamz0r> yeah touche
<Laosboyme> Sorry just newbie in linux
<Laosboyme> ./install
<Laosboyme> using tar ball
<Laosboyme> i think
<gordonjcp> heigh-ho, reboot
<gordonjcp> let's see
<rausb0> Laosboyme: no. a tar ball is usually a source archive. you have to compile the whole thing. and that has firefox 2 has many build dependencies.
<br1_> Hello, there .. I am trying to install ubuntu, but had to do somw horsing around to get grub going .. now when my computer starts, I get grub flooding the screen with "GRUB", over and over, like lilo did in the old days .. anyone seen this ?
<jbroome> am i talking to myself here?
<jbroome> you un tar the FF2 tgz, and run firefox from there.  You DON'T HAVE TO COMPILE
<Alakazamz0r> rausb0 he can go here http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-2.0&os=linux&lang=en-US and ge the binary.
<Alakazamz0r> get the^
<usuario> USUARIO
<Laosboyme> Could somebody recommend fonts
<Alakazamz0r> Laosboyme use Vista fonts, they're purdy
<Beta_M> Laosboyme:  for what?
<rausb0> Laosboyme: please do not /msg me, i cannot answer you
<LjL> !pm | Laosboyme
<ubotu> Laosboyme: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Laosboyme> ok
<Archngel> Hi everyone,, can anyone help me regarding smb.conf for an edgy pdc,, cant get it to work or im missong something,,cant get xp station to log in nor the user recognized.
<rausb0> jbroome: where does the binary tarball install to? /usr/local, /opt or somewhere else? i don't like messing up files/dirs that should be under the package manager's control
<haydenAU> Archngel, have you used the 'smbpasswd' command to setup user's samba passwords?
<Acke_ubu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jbroome> rausb0: it doesn't install.  it runs from whereever you untar it
<jbroome> i'm running it from my desktop
<rausb0> jbroome: i see
<goomie> Anyway to get rid of the tooltips and hover over text in gnome?
<Archngel> haydenAU yes tried that,, I dont get any error on command,, but when I try to connect to server, I either cant connect,, user not found,, or group not found,,
<Archngel> and iv eeven seen domain not found
<gordonjcp> right
<spazer> hi
<LjL> ferentEs
<soundray> LjL: trying to understand smartctl -A output... what specifically should I look for?
<LjL> soundray, it really depends on your drive what values are shown and what they mean... but, most values should be either 255 or 100. look at those that aren't
<higi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY6X-QuAh20
<LjL> soundray: even if some aren't, that doesn't mean much - it depends on which values they are. if the limit is 0, they're probably not too important (but if they're very close to 0, well...) - if the limit is not 0, and you're somewhat close to the limit, that could be an issue
<LjL> soundray: or in other words, if you want my opinion, pastebin the output, but i'm far from a SMART guru as well
<soundray> LjL: I remember now what I'd done before: 'smartctl -H /dev/hdf' gave me '...test result: PASSED'.
<Jjitchina> anyone know anything about memlock and ulimits?
<LjL> soundray: yes but that just means that no value has reached the limit (threshold) yet. still, a value that's too low can indicate trouble even if it hasn't passed the limit
<trappist> soundray: you also want to look for fluctuating values
<LjL> soundray: that's basically just the same thing that your BIOS does at boot (well, if you've selected that option... which you should). useful sometimes, but not exceptionally meaningful
<soundray> LjL, trappist: I've pasted -A output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33118/
<LjL> trappist: i've got quite a few of those :\
<soundray> trappist: good to see you after a long time
<trappist> soundray: hey :)
<LjL> well to start with, you have some reallocated sectors i see
<LjL> hm and offline_uncorrectable as well doesn't sound good imho
<Paradox34690> Hey all... I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 (edgy eft) and I have a question about the keyring manager. anyone care to help me out with this?
<soundray> LjL: does that indicate that the drive has tried to compensate for bad blocks?
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: just ask, please
<Paradox34690> k, sorry...
<LjL> soundray: yes... and IIRC, offline_uncorrectable means it hasn't managed to restore some of the sectors using the CRC
<LjL> current_pending_sector is also related
<LjL> all in all, soundray, i'd say your drive is in trouble ;)
<trappist> yeah I'd start doing some serious backups and shopping
<Paradox34690> well, i'm a windows baby first off... totally new to linux, but have been wanting to check it out for the longest time... Anyways, I have a couple of windows shares that whenever I'm connecting to them I'm constantly being asked to provide a password even though I'm checking the little "Store in keyring" box...   Obviously, it's not getting stored... How can I correct this?
<LjL> what bothers me the most is that i have UDMA_CRC_Error_Count always fluctuating and reaching zero
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: o.k. did you set your keyring password to the same as your login password?
<LjL> i'm unsure that's very meaningful though, since my drive is reported as unrecognized by smartmontools, so it could be giving attributes the wrong labels
<trappist> Paradox34690: what I would do is permanently mount the shares via /etc/fstab
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: there's two ways to fix this, 'sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring-manager'  use that to auth all the apps to always have access to the keyring
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: the other way is to enable the pam_keyring module for gdm desktop sessions, so that once you log in, your password is carried into the keyring daemon
<LjL> soundray: your drive's attribute list looks very similar if not identical to mine, by the way... is it a maxtor? and which one? "smartctl -i"
<Paradox34690> um... if you mean the password for the share that I'm connecting to? No.  Trappist, that won't work because I'm not connected to those shares persistantly...
<soundray> LjL: mine is a Maxtor with something like a 20-year guarantee, so I'll go complain ;)
<trappist> Paradox34690: ah.
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: here's the pam module howto, with Edgy you don't have to compile it, just install the pam-keyring package, it works.  The /etc/pam.d/gdm config change has to be done though
<Kingsqueak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874
<Khamael> is the nvidia 1.0-9xxx driver on its into ubuntu?
<soundray> LjL: Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 family, Device Model:     Maxtor 6Y120L0
<LjL> soundray: plus 9 as well here, but Maxtor 6L160P0
<Paradox34690> Kingsqueak, with this 'sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring-manager' method, does this mean that when I connect to a share (or whatever... anything that's asking me to store my password to the keyring) that it will create an entry in my keyring (the one I create through keyring manager) and store the password for whatever I'm working on in it?
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: that app 'gnome-keyring-manager' authorizes applications to have access to the keyring
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: the pam module does the initial 'unlocking' of the keyring
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: the combination of the two makes it all happen in the background after you've logged in once to your desktop session
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: it will only work if your user login is the same password as the keyring manager though
<soundray> LjL, trappist: thanks for your input. Rebooting to rescued system now :)
<Paradox34690> Oh, yeah, I set up my keyring to have the same u/n and p/w, so I don't forsee that being an issue... now it's just a matter of getting everything to work together :)
<LjL> soundray: good luck :)
<soundray> LjL: cheers
<Paradox34690> Kingsqueak: thanks for the forum link though, i'm checking that out now.
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: basically pam, if you don't know, ties authentication into various things, in this case pam_keyring ties auth for your session into the keyring
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: there are others like pam_ldap which would check you against an LDAP database etc.
<b3nton> anybody knows cedega xlibs problem?
<sqrxz> Hi, is it in the ~/.xsession  file you put "xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults" so it is run on X startup?
<Paradox34690> Kingsqueak, let me put it this way... my knowledge of linux is about nil... I JUST installed it about a week ago and have been baby-stepping it the whole time... Hell, i don't even have it installed fully to a hdd... i'm running it on VMWare on a Windows XP Pro laptop just so I have a little bit of a transistion (granted, i know there's TONS of stuff that I CAN'T do with this current setup, but i'd like to learn the basics first)...
<president> hi can someone please help me installing graphic drivers on my asus laptop (ati mobility x1600)
<Paradox34690> Hell, it took me almost a half hour just to figure out the mv command
<jbroome> wow
<Kingsqueak> Paradox34690: heh no problem, been mucking with it since '95 and I figure out new things all the time
<Kingsqueak> I only knew about this tip after learning it a week or so ago
<Paradox34690> King, I'm sure... that's what it's always like... I've been working with PC's (dos, windows) since I was about 7... so I figure it's time to learn something TOTALLY new
<president> hi can someone please help me installing graphic drivers on my asus laptop (ati mobility x1600)
<MIadon> hi, i installed the nvidia drivers but when I try and run opengl apps, i get this error: xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<xst> In fstab I have listed two mountpoints with the noauto option. But still they both gets mounted automatically. This broken-like behavior began came with edgy. How can I make it respect the noauto option?
<nickleus> halla
<sqrxz> halla
<nickleus> at work here in norway
<nickleus> any other norskis here?
<sqrxz> svenskis
<LjL> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<LjL> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<nickleus> hur r lget?
* gordonjcp is Scottish, so fairly far north and in roughly the same timezone ;-)
<nickleus> i'm part scottish (mcgregor)
<gordonjcp> nickleus: ciamar a tha'u?
<gordonjcp> ah, landless gregora
<jimmypw> A program is crashed in screen and now i cant reattach to any of my screens :( anyone have any suggestions?
<fraiddo> hello, what packages i install to have a graphic interface with ubuntu-server?
<carlosqueso> jimmypw is the screen dead?
<LjL> fraiddo: ubuntu-desktop possibly
<jrib> fraiddo: depends on which window manager you want
<gordonjcp> jimmypw: if the screen is dead, you may need to do screen -wipe
<Fred_Sambo> edgy eft should have been calles sketchy skunk.
<jimmypw> carlosqueso: yes, its just black
<jimmypw> ill try that 1 sec
<nickleus> if that doesn't work you might try "butt -wipe" jk =)
<graveson> trying to install dapper , and i am getting the error - "pci: failed to allocate mem resource"
<nickleus> i'm in a silly mood :)
<graveson> does anyone have any ideas on how i can install this
<Dragonfyre> install what?
<graveson> trying to install dapper , and i am getting the error - "pci: failed to allocate mem resource"
<Dragonfyre> run memtest when you boot to the disk.
<jimmypw> nope, did nothing is there any way to force kill the process, ive tried kill -9 5770 with no joy
<nickleus> wonder how many females are logged in here...are there any female nerds?
<carlosqueso> that's one mean process
<nickleus> zombie process?
<graveson> dragonfyre: what is the goal of that test
<Dragonfyre> nickleus: you have issues. Of course there are female nerds.
<nickleus> =)
<VigoFuse> Did you read the Linux/Mepis thing today?
<Dragonfyre> graveson: it checks your memory to see if there are bad blocks.
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: where?
<graveson> dragonfyre: ok thanks
<Dragonfyre> graveson: no problem. Let it run through three iterations.
<jimmypw> can anyone else think of a way to kill the process? or do i have to restart?
<VigoFuse> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS5694152032.html <<<<there,,its an Ubuntu Linux,Mepis
<Dragonfyre> graveson: just to make sure that it detects properly.
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: thanks.
<nickleus> did you try killall processName ?
<The_Machine> how do i view my partition info?
<The_Machine> :)
<jimmypw> so "killall screen"?
<VigoFuse> They are merging Flash, and buncha stuff into Ubuntu with that.
<The_Machine> what's the command?
<carlosqueso> The_Machhine sudo fdisk -l
<The_Machine> thanks
<carlosqueso> np
<nickleus> that would probably kill all your screens, then you would probably have to restart x...startx
<The_Machine> how can i view what a mount point has been created from, carlosqueso?
<VigoFuse> I am allways happy to pass on information as I find it, this is what keeps a good thing going.
<The_Machine> like /mnt/whatever
<The_Machine> how can i see what that's mounted from? :)
<jimmypw> nickleus: im using server and no x on there
<erUSUL> The_Machine: mount
<The_Machine> heh
<nickleus> oh the actual command line screen is blacked out?
<The_Machine> i'm retarded.
<TeemuR> Hi! I'm thinking about buying a 5.5 generation iPod will I get it working with just qtkpod installed or amarok so I won't have to really configure anything?
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: Wow. I'm downloading now.
<nickleus> just switch to another screen => ctrl+alt+F2
<carlosqueso> Machine: that I don't know off the top of my head
<carlosqueso> hang on
<nickleus> or does that not help?
<tijn_afk> how do i create more swapspace?
<Dragonfyre> carlosqueso: what's the question?
<carlosqueso> trying to answer machine's question
<Dragonfyre> tijn_afk: repartition.
<jimmypw> nickleus: yes when i do screen -r i just get a black screen with an unusablt cursor, when i do pswaxf all processes under screen are <defunct>
<tijn_afk> aaah i dun wanna
<VigoFuse> Dragonfyre: Its pretty awesome, I have yet to use, but je4epers, that fuse is great.
<Dragonfyre> tijn_afk: I know, it sux.
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: ?
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: I was talking about linux mint.
<carlosqueso> The_Machine: if your partition is mounted, just use df
<nickleus> you'll probably get going faster if you just restart...am no guru...
<VigoFuse> yes
<jimmypw> nickleus: hehe no problem, ill just kiss my uptime goodbye :(
<nickleus> although if you're like me you'll keep trying until you fix it :)
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: what do you mean fuse?
<jimmypw> i prefer that plan
<Dragonfyre> jimmypw: reboots are for core hardware installation. Nothing else requires it.
<jbroome> new kernels do
<The_Machine> carlosqueso: thanks man :)
<Dragonfyre> jbroome: not technically.
<carlosqueso> np
<Fred_Sambo> i can't burn dvds
<jimmypw> Dragonfyre: can you suggest any way to kill the process then?
<jbroome> oh sorry.  If you want to use the new kernel you do
<Fred_Sambo> my burner is acting quite funny
<Dragonfyre> jimmypw: what process?
<TheGateKeeper> tijn_afk: use gparted to shrink to and enlarge
<VigoFuse> The Fusion of Systems , some corps call it interopperabilty, I call it Fusion, this is truly the way for computers to communicate, Open Source Codeing for all.
<nolimitsoya> Dragonfyre, how would kernel upgrades be done without reboot? chroot?
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: yeah, it's kinda sexy. ^_^
<TeemuR>  Hi! I'm thinking about buying a 5.5 generation iPod will I get it working with just qtkpod installed or amarok so I won't have to really configure anything?
<nickleus> does the process have a Z by it when you ps?
<jaras> got a problem when i try to install my nvidia-glx drivers from apt it installs fine but when i try to enable it i just get an error telling me that it can't load the nvidia kernel driver...
<nickleus> is it a zombie?
<Dragonfyre> nolimitsoya: kind of. I had to do it once on a production server here at work, but basically, you switch kernels using some screwy commands that someone more knowledgable than myself came up with.
<jimmypw> Dragonfyre: when i screen -r i get attached to a black screen with no way to do anything none of the ^a commands work and I cant kill the process using kill
<nolimitsoya> Dragonfyre, ok :)
<Dragonfyre> jimmypw: hmmmm. Hang on.
<jimmypw> Dragonyre, also then i do ps waxf, the sessions withn screen are <defunct>
<nickleus> try killing the process' parent?
<jaras> this is the exact error i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33123/
<ozoneco> when starting a system, all the boot text goes by....is that logged? none of the logs in /var/log seem to have that info
<VigoFuse> Ok, I got my buddy hooked on Ubuntu now, he owns a business and wants to use Ubuntu and ditch that stuff OEM, do I ask ShipIt? or do I have to contact Connical? I dont want $, I just want theys systems to work.
<nolimitsoya> VigoFuse, i dont get your question, but you could just download and install, right?
<nolimitsoya> after all, its lgpl...
<grimboy> I have a bunch of *.pcf.gz fonts. I don't know their dpi, where should I put them?
<nolimitsoya> VigoFuse, or did you want a large number of official cd:s?
<Dragonfyre> nolimitsoya: no, it's GPL.
<kingrayray> how would i make a .deb of a pre-compiled package? i.e. the last.fm client beta
<VigoFuse> Yes, he would like Install Disks, I suggested ShipIt, prolly need 5, I dont think that is above the Corporate or reaches Corporate. just asking while I am here.
<Dragonfyre> nolimitsoya: VigoFuse: actually, the best way to go about it is to contact one of the support groups listed on the ubuntu site. They will help with the conversion.
<mtlife> why does booting with an ldap server take AGES?
<jimmypw> ok my next question is how do i kill zombie processes?
<jimmypw> (using init)
<VigoFuse> Yes, goood suggestion, Thank you./
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: then go through shipit. Or, check out one of the linux CD shipping places. It's a couple bucks, but it gets there much quicker.
<Dragonfyre> jimmypw: Ok, execute an init 3, and if that doesn't kill it, bring it down to init 2
<jimmypw> ok ill give it a go
<Dragonfyre> init 2 will kill your net connection I think though.
<Dragonfyre> That's why you should do init 3 first.
<VigoFuse> And is the insurance of a clean system ISO, stuff can get jumbled in Internet transfers.
<nolimitsoya> VigoFuse, thats what md5 hashes are for :)
<jimmypw> Dragonfyre: ive not got a clue whats going on, it didnt seem to do anything
<Duck_> how can i set Linux to log on to my desktop automatically?
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: yes, but you should also check out one of the support companies for Ubuntu. There are plenty out there, and it helps to mitigate risk in a business situation.
<Dragonfyre> jimmypw: you already on the terminal?
<nolimitsoya> Dragonfyre, wouldnt gpl mean restrictions on using ubuntu with propietary code, as in the restricted packages?
<jimmypw> yes im ssh'd in
<Dragonfyre> nolimitsoya: not as long as they are ModProbed.
<LjL> Duck_: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/desktop-tips.html
<mtlife> why does booting with an ldap server take AGES? is that normal?
<VigoFuse> True, with these laws and WIPO junk, its getting crazy out/in here/there
<Dragonfyre> jimmypw: ah. Ok, well try a telinit 2. Where is the physical machine?
<grimboy> I have a bunch of *.pcf.gz fonts. I don't know their dpi, where should I put them? Should I just shove them straight into /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/?
<nolimitsoya> Dragonfyre, meaning? :) i get the feeling i need to reread the licenses and do some technical homework...
<jimmypw> Dragonfyre: next to me
<kippi> I am looking for an automatic black list program, has anyone got anyideas? Blacklist so if someone has ssh/ftp etc and put in the wrong user/pass 3 times it blocks them
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: also they can help with app migration too.
<jbroome> kippi: look at denyhosts
<Dragonfyre> jimmypw: just making sure.
<jbroome> dunno if that does FTP, but definitly ssh
<jimmypw> Dragonfyre: dont worry mate, thanks for your help, ill just reboot
<Dragonfyre> jimmypw: do a telinit 2 then first.
<VigoFuse> I thank you kindly for the input, it is reliable and true to form.
<Dragonfyre> jimmypw: sorry, telinit 1
<Dragonfyre> dang. Nevermind.
<Dragonfyre> Dropping the runlevel should have borked the process and kicked it right?
<jared> Where is the file for mythTV to tell it the location of the SQL database? I told it the wrong location on setup
<Dragonfyre> VigoFuse: I used to be one of the migration guys.
<Dragonfyre> jared: run the setup program again. I wouldn't go in and mess with the configs if you have to ask on mythtv.
<Dragonfyre> jared: it's spread out in more than a few places.
<jared> I tried to run setup again it keeps giving me an error Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.1.100' (113)
<VigoFuse> I have been Technicall Advisor for a few places, and most all them are now Linux. now.Of course we use Windows cause people are used to it, but migration and fast switching is becomeing easier as each day passes.
<schierbeck> hi
<schierbeck> im having a problem with edgy
<grimboy> VigoFuse, So you are becoming slowly redundant. Mwahahaha! (sorry)
<Poromenos1> i have installed a new hd in my pc that has an ntfs partition on it, is there a graphical way i can format it to ext3?
<carlosqueso> schierbeck, shoot
<LjL> Poromenos1: gparted
<VigoFuse> 2shay! good one
<Poromenos1> LjL: great, thanks a lot
<schierbeck> carlosqueso: thanks. i installed the release candidate some time ago
<scythe128> doesn't gnome have its own partition manager?
<schierbeck> carlosqueso: and now i only get unstable versions when updating
<Poromenos1> LjL: do i have to mess with the fstab or anything after that?
<LjL> Poromenos1: if you want to mount it, yes ;)
<Poromenos1> LjL: ah :P
<schierbeck> can i set synaptic to only get the "normal" updates?
<LjL> !mount | or perhaps you can do it graphically
<ubotu> or perhaps you can do it graphically: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Poromenos1> LjL: great, thanks
<carlosqueso> I'm not sure, as I use dapper, but what do you mean by "unstable" updates?
<Poromenos1> although there are no "disks" in administration
<schierbeck> carlosqueso: pretty much every single app i have crashes daily
<LjL> Poromenos1: well i can only trust the bot, since i'm not a Gnome user
<Poromenos1> LjL: hmm, well, i'm looking at it, though, and there are none :p
<LjL> schierbeck: that's ugly, but it doesn't mean you're not getting the right packages
<schierbeck> carlosqueso: i figured it was because my system was configured to get the latest
<VigoFuse> gparted is included, its nifty, I like the stand alone version, less trouble on some systems. or maybe I am just too DOS in bedded. :-)
<Paradox34690> Hey kingsqueak, i setup that PAM you were telling me about... but um... i forgot to do a copy/paste on the rest of the stuff you said and wound up rebooting it (according to the instructions on the forum page you sent me)... Mind helping me out one last time? :D
<boggle> does anyone know how to enable Umlaute in PDF exports in Open Office (2.0.4 on Edgy)
<LjL> schierbeck: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list - but i don't think
<carlosqueso> well...that is yucky, but if your sources.list is pointed at edgy, then it should stop
<nolimitsoya> is there any way to give kde a xfcelike desktop rightclick menu?
<Poromenos1> parted does not display my new disk, is there something i can do?
<bart_> shockwawe in wine
<scythe128> poro, does your bios see your disk?
<The_Jack_of_Club> http://www.thejackofclubs.dyndns.org/images/ubuntu10.png
<Poromenos1> god, i should really connect the power cable to it :(
<schierbeck> carlosqueso: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33125/
<The_Jack_of_Club> check that out
<Poromenos1> scythe128: i thought it did, but now i realise that was probably the CD rom
<mariano> has anyone seen crashes in gnome-terminal related to FreeType, as in <http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373402#stacktrace>?
<scythe128> power cables help :)
<Poromenos1> scythe128: immensely :)
<grimboy> How do I refresh the font cache?
<The_Jack_of_Club> i have a removable cd rom drive for my laptop and it plays havoc with ubuntu
<tx> hi all, i get a lot of "nscd: 6065 no more memory for database 'passwd'" in my logs , what is it about ?
<LjL> schierbeck, remove edgy-proposed from the repository list
<tx> i guess i have the nscd daemon running , but what's this about no more memory for database passwd
<schierbeck> LjL: thanks!
<jrib> grimboy: fc-cache
<scythe128> jack 0 clubs... does it have a non standard interface?
<grimboy> jrib, Thanks.
<Poromenos1> LjL: is that the "propsed updates" option in update manager?
<LjL> schierbeck: (also, edgy-backports might give you unstable packages... but not right now, since it's empty and will be for a while)
<The_Jack_of_Club> i dunno
<Dragonfyre> nolimitsoya: try kde-look.org
<The_Jack_of_Club> its a crappy dell
<The_Jack_of_Club> so i figure yes
<LjL> Poromenos1: i'd guess so, but then again i don't use Gnome
<nolimitsoya> Dragonfyre, thank you :)
<schierbeck> LjL: ok. can i roll back my packages to not include packages from those two repos?
<LjL> schierbeck: however now you'll have those proposed updates already installed
<Poromenos1> LjL: oh, right. so what are they, new packages that aren't as stable?
<LjL> schierbeck, no, at least not easily
<The_Jack_of_Club> it worked one time and that was having it connected when i started up after installing
<scythe128> probably tjoc... that is an interesting message though.  Never seen a system boot and have a hal issue :)
<schierbeck> balls
<Dragonfyre> nolimitsoya: it has a lot of good stuff on there.
<schierbeck> LjL: well, eventually it'll sort itself out i guess.
<The_Jack_of_Club> after that no matter what i do i cant read or connect to the cd rom
<LjL> schierbeck: you can remove them and reinstall them, but i have a feeling most of them are quite core packages like x11-common and such, so you'd be left with a half-broken system if you remove them
<schierbeck> LjL: ok, ill investigate a bit. thanks for your help
<The_Jack_of_Club> windows reads it as a removable device and puts it in the "safe hardware removal" thing in the taskbar
<schierbeck> you too, carlosqueso
<LjL> Poromenos1: yes, they're packages that are *proposed* for addition to -updates, but haven't landed there yet
<The_Jack_of_Club> ubuntu hates the damn thing
<Dragonfyre> schierbeck: just take them out of the sources.list and then make sure to update a lot so it replaces them with the stable versions when they come out.
<Poromenos1> LjL: i see
<LjL> schierbeck: but you're right, if you wait they should end up in -updates or -security eventually
<Poromenos1> by the way, is opera in the repositories? i never could find it anywhere, and i've installed 2 different ubuntu versions on 4 different computers. none of them had it
<schierbeck> will do
<LjL> protocol1: it's in dapper-commercial
<Dragonfyre> LjL: schierbeck: exactly.
<scythe128> poromenos... i  think it is
<LjL> !opera | Poromenos1
<ubotu> Poromenos1: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Quinn_Storm> eww, opera
<Poromenos1> Quinn_Storm: opera rocks :(
<VigoFuse> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS5694152032.html <<<Is that release a real Ubuntu? upgrade? or am I confused.
<LjL> no browser wars please ;)
<Quinn_Storm> opera=non-free
<Dragonfyre> Poromenos1: Yeah, it kinda does. ^_^
<Poromenos1> firefox=non-awesome
<Poromenos1> :P
<scythe128> hey.. its supposed to pass acid2.. konquerer is the only other one for linux that I know of.... am I wrong?
<webben> If you're using Edgy, best to use the packages from sid
<Poromenos1> LjL: it's not a browser war, more of a browser peaceful debate
<LjL> VigoFuse, it's another distribution. it uses some parts of ubuntu, a bit like ubuntu uses parts of debian
<Dragonfyre> Quinn_Storm: yea, but it depends on the philosiphy behind your draw to FOSS.
<LjL> Poromenos1: which invariably end up in wars :)
<webben> put deb http://deb.opera.com/opera sid non-free in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Poromenos1> LjL: if you're 12 :p
<webben> you'll need to install the GPG key too
<VigoFuse> Thank you
<webben> VigoFuse, more help here: http://deb.opera.com/
<Dragonfyre> webben: actually, you can load on the dapper deb.
<Poromenos1> what are backported updates?
<Dragonfyre> webben: it works quite well.
<scythe128> what browsers pass acid2? (not trying to start a war... just looking at my options)
<webben> Dragonfyre, I'm not saying it won't work. It's just not what I recommend.
<Poromenos1> scythe128: umm, firefox, opera, safari i think
<LjL> Poromenos1: they're new versions of packages from the next (experimental) ubuntu version. they're made on request of users (though requests can be denied, mostly only packages that are easy and troublesome to port are ported)
<Dragonfyre> Poromenos1: basically they are debs that are in edgy for example, that they roll back to also be included in dapper.
<LjL> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<thor> shockwawe in wine/firefox 1.07
<webben> Dragonfyre, AFAIK Canonical doesn't do the packaging for the commercial repo. So it's probably better to use the latest Opera packages.
<Poromenos1> LjL: so i should better not use them?
<Dragonfyre> webben: just offering alternatives.
<LjL> Poromenos1: *shrug* depends on you. they're not guaranteed to work or be stable
<Poromenos1> scythe128: maybe check wikipedia, it might have a good comparison table
<Poromenos1> LjL: ah, okay, thanks :)
<scythe128> firefox fails... thanx
<LjL> Poromenos1: "The new official backports currently do not receive testing (unlike the old unofficial backports). The stability of the packages should be the same as that of the Ubuntu unstable distribution (currently Feisty Fawn)."
<Dragonfyre> webben: yeah, but I've run into major issues with debian debs before on edgy.
<Poromenos1> scythe128: hmm, i thought it passed
<webben> Dragonfyre, deb's generally sure
<scythe128> well firefox 2 does... just tried it (literally
<Poromenos1> LjL: aha, i see... i'll wait then
<Quinn_Storm> I'm drawn to FLOSS not FOSS
<Poromenos1> scythe128: ah
<webben> Dragonfyre, but the Opera deb is okay AFAIK.
<LjL> Poromenos1: right now edgy's backports is empty anyway
<Poromenos1> LjL: ah, good, so nothing was installe
<Poromenos1> d
<Dragonfyre> webben: quite likely.
<thor> no help
<LjL> Poromenos1: no, since feisty is in such an early stage
<webben> Poromenos1, alternatively pull down the source and use checkinstall
<Dragonfyre> webben: generally the opera corp is pretty good about that.
<webben> VigoFuse, Note that there are still serious problems with Flash Player 9 plugin and Opera however.
<Dragonfyre> webben: you aren't talking about pulling the source for opera are you?
<webben> Dragonfyre, no
<Dragonfyre> webben: not so much anymore. They've fixed a lot of the major ones.
<thor> bye bye
<webben> Dragonfyre, I'm talking about the backports stuff.
<Dragonfyre> webben: ah. Good, got a bit freaked there.
<Dragonfyre> bye thor
<webben> Dragonfyre, According to one of the two Linux Flash devs... still very broken in Opera.
<webben> (this is with beta 2 released yesterday)
<VigoFuse> webben: Yes, that newsletter just arrived today, so I looked at it, then I ask others, I will install it and if machine crashes, that is what backups are for.
<Dragonfyre> webben: ah, well then I'm thinking of something else. Perhaps something with opera, flash and wine.
<Sped> t
<Dragonfyre> sped: hey.
<webben> Dragonfyre, details here: http://www.kaourantin.net/2006/11/flash-player-9-for-linux-beta-2.html
<Dragonfyre> webben: I'll check it out.
<Acke_ubu> hey where in dev would my usbdrives be found_
<Acke_ubu> ?
<Acke_ubu> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carlosqueso> probably /dev/sda#
<Dragonfyre> webben: Ah, well that blows what I said out of the water. Definately thinking of something else then. Perhaps wine dev like I said.
<minerale> I have upgraded to the latest version via dist upgrade, but when I try to update I keep getting a list of packages that are greyed out, when I try to manually do aptitude upgrade I get a list of packages that have been "kept back": ibggi2 mplayer   -- what does this mean?
<Acke_ubu> carlosqueso, i already have a sda drive. thats the only drive shown. sda.
<carlosqueso> actually, now that i think about it /dev/sdx
<Acke_ubu> no i was wrong
<Acke_ubu> sry
<pyro> hi guys
<carlosqueso> where x is the letter of your usb drive
<munki> anybody know how to change the charset in Beep-Media-Player ? (if it is possible)
<Dragonfyre> minerale: it'll do that sometimes. It's because all the dependancies aren
<Dragonfyre> t there.
<pyro> just installed ubuntu, works a treat :)
<Dragonfyre> pyro: glad to have another convert!
<Dragonfyre> pyro: welcome abord!
<pyro> Dragonfyre: thanks, it was the only dist that had my wifi working out of the box :)
<pyro> i have previously been a fedora / redhat user
<kmaynard> eww
<Dragonfyre> pyro: yeah, we're better. ^_^
<pyro> so its taking a little bit to get used to apt
* kmaynard has a bit of distaste for fedora
<Dragonfyre> pyro: besides, you'll fall in love with apt-get.
<jaras> what does "ubuntu-desktop metapackage" mean?
<Dragonfyre> pyro: well, it's a different world.
<carlosqueso> pyro: it'll be wierd at first, but definitely worth it
<pyro> Dragonfyre: yeah it seems great so far! no problems with getting packages
<minerale> one more question, after the upgrade I'm no longer able to switch between windows normally, If I have two windows and one is overlapping the other, clicking the window behind does not bring it forward, hard to descibe but unless I minimise each window I can't seem to bring any forward
<jrib> jaras: it is a package that just depends on a bunch of other packages
<carlosqueso> jaras: it's a list of all the stuff you need for ubuntu-desktop, but there's no actual stuff
<Dragonfyre> pyro: just imagine, NO MORE DEPENDANCY HELL!!!!!
<minerale> 6
<SiCuTDeUx> jaras: that's the main package of the distro
<pyro> Dragonfyre: yeah for sure! so far im impressed :)
<carlosqueso> if you're using apg-get and it says it'll remove it, it's okay
<jaras> carlosqueso: i'm following a guide wich says i have to install it...
<SiCuTDeUx> jaras: contains the desktop and other software
<pyro> question, how do i apt-remove so to speak?
<Dragonfyre> jaras: then do so.
<jrib> jaras: you'll need ubuntu-desktop when upgrading to a new release
<kmaynard> pyro, apt-get remove foo
<carlosqueso> jaras: well, are you going to want to use a desktop, office and stuff?
<kmaynard> pyro, actually, sudo foo
<kmaynard> crap
<pyro> kmaynard: thanks :)
<kmaynard> pyro, actually, sudo apt-get remove foo
<SiCuTDeUx> jaras: that's what you need to install.
<Dragonfyre> pyro: do this - sudo apt-get moo
<pyro> kmaynard: yep gotcha
<jaras> it say's "Install your *ubuntu-desktop metapackage specific to your DE, e.g. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Dragonfyre> pyro: it's hilarious.
<pyro> lol
<pyro> "mooo"
<Dragonfyre> mooooooooo!!!
<Dragonfyre> hehhehehe
<Dragonfyre> pyro: I'm a bit wierd.
<pyro> im running kiba and beryl too
<pyro> ive been playing with bouncy icons and cool window effects
<Dragonfyre> pyro: I'm running beryl, what's kiba?
<pyro> kiba-dock
<jrib> jaras: what is the tutorial for?
<Dragonfyre> pyro: where do you get that?
<Dragonfyre> pyro: and what is it?
<pyro> Dragonfyre: ill get you a URL
<jaras> jrib: beryl from the ubuntuguide
<Dragonfyre> pyro: thanx
<Dragonfyre> jaras: ah. Are you in edgy?
<webben> Other than potentially hosing one's system as you try and get it working, does beryl hog resources?
<jaras> Dragonfyre: yes
<mp3guy> how do I enable s-video out on my nvidia card?
<kmaynard> webben, not too much
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell mp3guy about tvout | mp3guy, you have a private message from Ubotu
<mtyhome> hi
<jmdc> How do I find information about the chipset of a usb wireless network adapter?
<mtyhome> do you know a channel where to find spam solutions?
<kmaynard> webben, and it doesnt rea;;y hose the system, just makes things interesting for a while :)
<carlosqueso> jmdc: lsusb shoudl tell you something
<Dragonfyre> mtyhome: #spam maybe?
<pyro> Dragonfyre: you can get the deb from here
<pyro> http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4930-edgy-kiba-dock-package
<webben> kmaynard, I think that's the sort of "interesting" experience I can live without ;)
<mtyhome> Dragonfyre, already tried
<mp3guy> LjL, does that work with beryl?
<Dragonfyre> pyro: thanx bunches!
<pyro> and ill get you a demo video of it
<LjL> mp3guy: i haven't the slightest idea
<mp3guy> ok
<mp3guy> thanks
<Dragonfyre> pyro: neat! Thanks.
<webben> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8469816405464433885
<pyro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z_EuDj9Srw
<webben> kiba dock
<pyro> there you go guys
<webben> looks kinda less than useful
<Paradox34690> Kmaynard, glad to see you in here... got a minute for a private message?
<SiCuTDeUx> uhh OpenLDAP problems!!!
<Komodo> hello!!
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, what the hey...sure
* SiCuTDeUx runs to upgrade LDAP in the server
<lamvda> how can i burn img files under ubuntu?
<Dragonfyre> pyro: webben: schweeet.
<Arrick> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<pyro> webben: yeah its useless, only serves as an eyecandy time waster :)
<GeoTube> heh, hey
<pyro> but such a sweet time waster...
<kmaynard> pyro, lol
<Dragonfyre> pyro: ok, that think kicks butt.
<jmdc> carlosqueso: thanks, but even the verbose mode doesn't show me chipset info. I get bus numbers and Id numbers, etc etc.
<pyro> Dragonfyre: yeah kinda neat :)
<Dragonfyre> ^_^
<Dragonfyre> pyro: any other neat eye candy things?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b thelov!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c91f0b45.soc.virtua.com.br]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-3-217-180.hsd1.wv.comcast.net]  by LjL
<pyro> Dragonfyre: never thought id have a physics engine running my icons
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Dragonfyre> pyro: no kidding.
<pyro> Dragonfyre: not yet still exploring :)
<Dragonfyre> pyro ^_^
<carlosqueso> jmdc: I'd take the name you get from lsusb and google
<lamvda> how can i burn img files under ubuntu?
<carlosqueso> lamvda: cd images
<carlosqueso> ?
<Blue-Steel> k3b ?
<LjL> lamvda: aren't .img simply renamed .iso files?
<lamvda> yes
<Dragonfyre> Lam_: well, how do you want to.
<lamvda> ja
<lamvda> *.iso files
<lamvda> :p
<Blue-Steel> xroaster ? nero linux ?
<carlosqueso> gnome-baker will do it
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell lamvda about burn | lamvda, you have a private message from Ubotu
<pyro> well guys, i best be off to sleep.. 3:38 am ;)
<Dragonfyre> lamvda: well, how do you want to?
<Dragonfyre> pyro: see ya.
<lamvda> thnx
<jmdc> carlosqueso: "Linksys" is very helpful, isn't it?
<disturboresiduo> when release networkmanager 0.64 that support the leap protocol?Thanks
<pyro> Dragonfyre: ill drop back in and say hi :)
<r_rehashed> hello everybody
<Dragonfyre> lamvda: just right click, and select burn to disk
<Dragonfyre> pyro: do that.
<kmaynard> Paradox34690, still there?
<Dragonfyre> pyro: I'm on occasionally.
<Dragonfyre> and he's gone.
<defrysk> lamvda, nrg2iso and bchunk
<carlosqueso> jmdc, they didn't give you a model number or anything
<r_rehashed> how do i run 32-bit bit apps. on 64-bit Edgy Eft?
<jmdc> carlosqueso, nope.
<Dragonfyre> alright, I really have to get some actual work done today. I'll talk to you guys in a bit. I won't logout, but I got to go.
<carlosqueso> dang...now that's just unhelpful
<Alakazamz0r> shes chewin on my thang like a piece of bubble yum
<Alakazamz0r> http://www.behindthename.com/ pretty cool web site.
<lamvda> i lost my garbage bin
<lamvda> how can i find it?
<r_rehashed> do i need some 32-bit libraries?
<jmdc> carlosqueso, the ouput looks like Bus 005 Device 002: ID <hex> Linksys
<r_rehashed> lamvda: lol
<carlosqueso> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported has lists of chipsets by model
<carlosqueso> but I've not found it to be terribly helpful
<VigoFuse> OK, that thing is being slammed on Ubuntu Forums, I shant touch it. Thank you all for the input and assistance.
<lamvda> i removed from panel
<lamvda> and i dont know where is it
<webben> VigoFuse, Which "thing" is thing?
<lamvda> how can i find my garbage bin?
<nolimitsoya> lamvda, look under your desk. or kitchen sink :)
<jmdc> carlosqueso, yeah I've seen that too, and I agree with you. Normally, lsusb would give me a chipset, similarly to lspci right?
<carlosqueso> yeah
<lamvda> it is not on my desktop
<lamvda> :\
<carlosqueso> worked on my crappy dlink card
<nolimitsoya> lamvda, .local/share/Trash ?
<lamvda> w8
<geokok> In a script if I have var X=1 and want to set Y=X+1 how do I syntax that?
<carlosqueso> jmdc: i'd post in the forums, maybe somebody has your card?
<carlosqueso> or go on the linksys website
<jmdc> the vendors never seem to publish that information
<jmdc> but I'll check
<carlosqueso> yeah, I know
<lamvda> nolimitsoya: i show this folder but doesnt have anything inside. my garbage bin has lot of files i know
<lamvda> and i want to empty cause i dont have space in my hdd
<ActiVe> does anyone know of the beryl irc channel?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell ActiVe about beryl | ActiVe, you have a private message from Ubotu
<jmdc> do you know of a well supported wireless card?
<zever> lamvda, right-click on panel, add to panel
<nolimitsoya> lamvda, doesnt it show up in nautilus/on the desktop?
<Creeture> Hey kids. Anybody know how to make KDE maximize across both displays of a Xinerama display?
<kmaynard> LjL, do you have a macro for that? that's a lot of typing every time
<LjL> kmaynard: yes i do ;)
<kmaynard> well done
<scythe128> lamvda  you should be able to right click your taskbar on top and add the trash bin as an applet to the panel
<scythe128> from there you will have empty recycle bin and restore menu functions
<scythe128> jmdc intel pro 2200bg is a very well supported wireless card
<geokok> I try in a script this Y=$[X+1]  where x=1 but i cant get y=2. Any ideas?
<scythe128> jmdc most intel wireless cards are very well supported actually
<MiKEn00b> Hi
<incorrect> are there any better alternatives to a central home dir other than NFS
<incorrect> a home dir system for laptops that can do off line fs would be nice
<FunnyLookinHat> incorrect, you could use samba as well if you wanted...  but I'd stick with NFS
<pluma> I installed the Enlightenment window manager via the repository. I can't find the Entrance login manager in the repos -- but its makefile requires the presence of some components which Entrance require but don't seem to be recognised unless you installed them from CVS... is there a package somewhere so I don't have to remove Enlightenment again and compile everything myself?
<incorrect> FunnyLookinHat: I am already using NFS to give homes to windows users
<FunnyLookinHat> incorrect, then I
<mark92> hello
<FunnyLookinHat> then I'd stick with it, I don't think there is really a better way
<FunnyLookinHat> unless you were having issues with NFS and windows then I'd suggest SMB
<FunnyLookinHat> mark92, greetings
<jmdc> scythe128, thanks. I'm in the position of needing a usb wireless card. (The laptop doesn't have a free pc card slot) I wish I could just use intel's wireless, but I have to have usb.
<incorrect> FunnyLookinHat: i guess coda got binned
<sc4ttrbrain> i tried,glxinfo | grep direct, then it produce libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<FunnyLookinHat> incorrect, ???
<incorrect> FunnyLookinHat: not heard of coda?
<sc4ttrbrain> and direct rendering: Yes
<incorrect> GFS sounds pretty good, but its RH
<Crescendo> cat /proc/meminfo | grep Swap   SwapCached:          0 kB    SwapTotal:     1510068 kB   SwapFree:      1510068 kB    -  is there a problem?
<scythe128> have you thought of using a wireless bridge?
<MiKEn00b> n00b having mp3 trouble any one want to refrain from "RTFM" and help?
<sc4ttrbrain> does the first statement means anything dangerous for me installing xgl?
<FunnyLookinHat> incorrect, I'm not familiar with coda, no.
<FunnyLookinHat> MiKEn00b, sure I can help
<FunnyLookinHat> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<incorrect> think coda got canned, it was an offline network file system
<MiKEn00b> FunnyLookinHat, can I PM you about it
<FunnyLookinHat> MiKEn00b, go to this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<FunnyLookinHat> MiKEn00b, surely
<sc4ttrbrain> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<incorrect> MiKEn00b: lol you trying to get DVD's to play?
<MiKEn00b> mp3s and dvds
<incorrect> don't you know, only terrorists watch movies?
<pluma> MiKEn00b, of course you can always just search the universe repos for anything with "mp3" in it and then pick the packages for any tools you use ^^
<Crescendo> Does Flash9 player for Linux and this news about Java mean that it'll come with Ubuntu any time soon?
<LjL> Crescendo: we have java already for that matter, it's in multiverse
<jmdc> sycthe128, no. Please enlighten me.
<FunnyLookinHat> Crescendo, if it comes out of beta it will most likely be bundled with Feisty Fawn, the 7.04 release
<LjL> Crescendo: and we have unofficial flash9 packages
<FunnyLookinHat> Crescendo, ooh, you meant flash9 right?  not java?
<nolimitsoya> how do i permanently set swappiness to 0?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: perhaps add a command to that effect to /etc/rc.local
<scythe128> jmdc  an eithernet bridge takes input from your wired nic and will turn it into a wireless connection.  You usually configure it over the network
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell nolimitsoya about boot | nolimitsoya, you have a private message from Ubotu
<defrysk>  Crescendo seveas has a repo including flash9 beta
<nolimitsoya> LjL, thank you :)
<zidoo> why ubuntu does't have port for comodore 64?
<FunnyLookinHat> zidoo, that's a fairly unused arch  : )
<LjL> zidoo: the standard Linux kernel requires hardware memory protection
<FunnyLookinHat> zidoo, I'd suggest DSL for that
<scythe128> jmdc.. they are usually expensive... but since there is no drivers to load... it is a guarenteed working solution
<zidoo> but we can do some emulation for memoy
<scythe128> zidoo lol!!!
<zidoo> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> MiKEn00b, Did that site help you out?  I can walk you through individual packages if you would like...
<LjL> zidoo: you'd have to run the entire OS under emulation.
<zidoo> be cool
<zidoo> bye
<zidoo> just testing xchat
<Crescendo> Yeah, I installed flash9 beta when it was released, just wondering about Flash and Java being bundled, preinstalled, etc etc for future releases, so I can tell clients, "Everything works out of the box."
<LjL> somehow i guessed that
<jmdc> scythe, wouldn't it be rather bulky as well?
<Crescendo> cat /proc/meminfo | grep Swap   SwapCached:          0 kB    SwapTotal:     1510068 kB   SwapFree:      1510068 kB    -  is there a problem?
<MiKEn00b> Thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> Crescendo, That's the goal of Feisty Fawn - Everything works out  of box (with multimedia and everything)
<MiKEn00b> The site has helped, I willask if I need further help
<Crescendo> Awesome, FunnyLookinHat.
<MiKEn00b> thank you
<scythe128> can be.. my bridge is about the size of a deck of cards  (plus the brick, so you are kinda teather to the wall)
<Crescendo> 7.04, right?
<FunnyLookinHat> MiKEn00b, sounds good.  I might be AFK so just ask the general channel
<FunnyLookinHat> Crescendo, yup.
<defrysk> Crescendo, its in the making, even including beryl if i am correct
<Crescendo> Awesome, and awesome again.
<Crescendo> When will I be able to right click mount ISOs?  ;)
<Crescendo> Out of the box, of course.
<Crescendo> :P
<sc4ttrbrain> !aixgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crescendo> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Crescendo> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Crescendo, well that's like, one command in console...   ; )
<sc4ttrbrain> :)
<defrysk> Crescendo, they are working on a glue to stick your new ubuntu cd to a hd so you dont have to install it anymore
<grunger> what are the min. requirements?
<Crescendo> There's XGL and there's AIGLX.
<TLE> Creeture: I've just returned, did you get an answer ?
<Crescendo> lol, good one, defrysk
<nolimitsoya> LjL, rc.localdont seem to exist; should it be init.d? what would i input to turnswappiness to 0 anyway? :)
<ademan> anyone here have trouble playing wolfenstein: enemy territory?
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, i can play it on my laptop just fine..
<defrysk> ademan, I do , mostly with the other players ;p
<scythe128> jmdc  check out  http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdevcat.php?id=16  it might help answer your question
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, what's your issue?
<ademan> when i try to start it up it crashes x and dumps me back at the login screen
<sc4ttrbrain> Crescendo:  aiglx or xgl? which one for my ati mobility radeon 9000 igp
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, what graphics card do you have?
<ademan> geforce go 6600
<Crescendo> sc4ttrbrain, FAIK, both will work.
<ademan> i play ut2k4 just fine, and even cs source with wine fine
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, have you installed the nvidia proprietary driver?
<ademan> of course
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, hmm...
<Crescendo> They both have fundamental differences, sc4ttrbrain - XGL is an extension, while AIGLX is embedded within X.
<Crescendo> Try #ubuntu-xgl
<sc4ttrbrain> Crescendo: then which one is the best? sorry for silly question
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, you could try checking the error logs, iirc you can send a special argument to the et program when running it to make a specific video mode work
<ademan> yeah
<fyrestrtr> sc4ttrbrain: aiglx performs better, but its not that well supported (especially by ATI). XGL is supported well, but has some performance issues.
<ademan> apparently my "error" occurs when it tries to use a higher resolution than the desktop
<ademan> but there's no higher resolution than my desktop noted in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, that makes sense...   try a dpkg-reconfigure and make sure that you have all possible resolutions allowed for X
<scythe128> jmdc  the belkin F5D7051 is supported in linux according to http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdevcat.php?id=16&o=40&w=t&s=v&d=a
<LjL> nolimitsoya: /etc/rc.local doesn't exist? weird, it should. if not just try creating it
<LjL> nolimitsoya: you on edgy?
<Crescendo> sc4ttrbrain, I'd say AIGLX is better - if I note correctly, it is included in Edgy.
<nolimitsoya> LjL, yes
<Crescendo> I may be mistaken.
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, I had a lot of issues forcing it to use 640x480 for my laptop and making it fullscreen still...  they're mostly issues with the ET programming unfortunately, so I had a hard time getting around them
<fyrestrtr> sc4ttrbrain: bottom line, both are very much still beta software -- so either one will have issues if you don't have 100% supported hardware. From what I remember, intel chipsets work great with aiglx; nvidia's beta drivers work with aiglx, and for ati -- either get nvidia, or use xgl.
<jmdc> scythe128, great link.
<sc4ttrbrain> fyrestrtr: what do youmean not well supported? by what ? graphic cards?
<ademan> i've got all the important ones,    "1920x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"         (the first is my lcd's native resolution, the rest are ... well... standard)
<jmdc> scythe128, thanks very much. I'm well on my way
<nolimitsoya> LjL, ok, sudo nano /etc/rc.local | what now? :)
<fyrestrtr> sc4ttrbrain: yes, by drivers. You need certain extensions in the drivers for the wobbly stuff to work, and not all drivers are compatible.
<scythe128> jmdc np.. I just didnt know if you saw the link the the flood of other messages :)
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, yea....  i'm not seeing a specific error log...  which is lame.
<yango> where do you configure the size of desktop Gnome icons?
<ademan> i tried et > SomeErrorLog.dump  and all that was in it was "recieved signal 1 exiting..."
<sc4ttrbrain> fyrestrtr: where to check whether my radeon 9000 supported ornot?
<ademan> yango: right click on one and hit "stretch icon"
<jmdc> scythe128, this is great. Thanks again.
<yango> ademan, but the default size
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, ahh, you may have to edit your profile for et in console or with a text editor... i found mine at ~/.etwolf/etmain/profiles/profile_name       try setting the rez to something easy like 1024x768
<yango> ademan, I don't want to modify each
<fyrestrtr> sc4ttrbrain: example, on my ati-based laptop, I have to use the open source drivers because they support aiglx -- but then I can't use the powersaving features of the laptop (for that, I need the drivers from ati.com) and those don't support aiglx but support xgl. I just keep my desktop "normal" :)
<raghu206> how can i install kiba-dock in edgy
<sc4ttrbrain> fyrestrtr: i just installed edgy in laptop, and everything (graphic cards etc) seems work by default
<ademan> FunnyLookinHat: i think i might have it figured out the problem (i had AddARGBGLXVisuals in the screen section of my xorg.conf, MAYBE its causing a problem. i'll brb)
<ademan> raghu206: get the tarball ./configure && make install
<FunnyLookinHat> ademan, sounds good
<gpled> looking for docs on ubuntu webserver for 6.06
<fyrestrtr> sc4ttrbrain: yes, but do you have 3D acceleration? :)
<FunnyLookinHat> gpled, what's your specific issue?  You should probably ask in #ubuntu-server
<sc4ttrbrain> fyrestrtr: how to check that?
<raghu206> ademan, can u give me the link
<fyrestrtr> sc4ttrbrain: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl for Xgl-supported card, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX for AIGLX.
<sc4ttrbrain> thanks
<gpled> FunnyLookinHat: just looking for docs
<fyrestrtr> sc4ttrbrain: the wiki pages will get you started.
<FunnyLookinHat> gpled, best place to look would be:   wiki.ubuntu.com or www.ubuntuforums.org
<nothlit> Captive (ntfs) leads to a 100% compatible driver but the wrapper itself is known to have some bug, and is really really slow... can anyone tell me what the bugs are?
<shadowsong> hi
<fyrestrtr> gpled: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/ :)
<gpled> think i found some: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<gtwy> when using samba to connect to a windows share i was prompted for a login/password... used my local password on that computer but it wouldnt authorize. any ideas?
<FunnyLookinHat> gpled, awesome, let me know if you have any questions
<FunnyLookinHat> gtwy, you may have to use the admin user/pass for the windows computer
<globe> gtwy: you should use your windows password, not your linux pwd
<FunnyLookinHat> gtwy, it can be very buggy at times, because samba looks for a password sometimes where there is none
<nothlit> You might also have to use the machine name
<fyrestrtr> gtwy: if your windows machine allows guest browsing, just hit enter.
<gtwy> FunnyLookinHat: i was using my windows login/password. no, the directory needs a password
<gtwy> FunnyLookinHat: the windows share is actually on vista which is what i think is causing the problem
<fyrestrtr> nothlit: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ might help
<FunnyLookinHat> gtwy, strange...
<nothlit> but you can also mount as guest smbmount/smbclient -o guest (for read/write you'll also need ,uid=useridnumberhere)
<gtwy> however, i am able to login from a win2k box so i dunno
<FunnyLookinHat> gtwy, yea that could be it.  I know that for me to get it all working I had to make sure that my windows install had absoultely no passwords on it or else it would keep asking for one even if I gave it the right one
<globe> gtwy: you might have to do something like this in the un field: MACHINENAME/username
<fyrestrtr> gtwy: can you see the share in Network Servers?
<FunnyLookinHat> gtwy, you can also adjust the share's properties in your windows box, i believe you can set a password field there or not
<gtwy> FunnyLookinHat: i still have to play with it. MS went and moved all the configurations around to make it stupid proof and it sort of FORCES you to have a password on your shares
<FunnyLookinHat> gtwy, oh lame....
<ochosi> hi, i'm using mail-notification 2.0 in edgy and i can't use the "mail-reader" feature because it tries to open evolution (although i don't have it installed). any ideas how to change that to thunderbird? (btw in my preferred apps there's of course thunderbird for email)
<fyrestrtr> gtwy: welcome to vista :)
<FunnyLookinHat> gtwy, I've got to run for now...   hope you get that working  : )
<gtwy> FunnyLookinHat: thanks
<fyrestrtr> ochosi: did you manually remove evolution?
<Man1> hello, i have a problem
<globe> Macyh: speak your problem, or forever hold your peace ....
<Yoric> Does anyone know how to configure Gnome so that my laptop goes to sleep whenever I close the lid ?
<Macyh> the add/remove options just dissapeared from the applications menu
<LuisMendes> can someone help me with beryl? when I start it, I get "beryl: No composite extension"
<ochosi> fyrestrtr, nope, i know that this is for ubuntu and not xubuntu, but in the xubuntu irc there was no one who could help me. in xubuntu thunderbird is standard mail app.
<birdfish> fyrestrtr: "welcome to vista" I'm about to throw my vista machine through the window ;)
<Macyh> and just cant find the way to bring it back
<globe> LuisMendes: are you running gnome?
<ochosi> fyrestrtr, is evolution maybe hardcoded in mail-notification?
<wrzask_> Hi. Does ubuntu have a nice /etc/init.d interface for iptables-save/iptables-restore?
<LuisMendes> globe, yes I am
<nothlit> LuisMendes, you need to enable something in your xorg.conf, go recheck your HOWTO
<globe> try this at terminal: killall metacity && beryl-manager
<nothlit> and restart or hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Destiny123> hello
<globe> LuisMendes: its what I needed...
<Destiny123> globe: hi
<globe> Destiny123: hello
<nothlit> Macyh, right click the applications button edit menu and go look for it
<LuisMendes> nothlit, Ok, seems I really forgot something
<LuisMendes> globe, I'll try, thx
<Destiny123> when I type apt-get upgrade it wants to install new versions of firefox and thunderbird. However, I already installed these programs from the websites a few days ago.  How can I remove them from the apt-get upgrade?
<AV1611> greeting! here's I just tried to do the ubuntu-610-i386-installation at two machines (three times in general) and every time it refused to mount correctly the NTFS partitions. You have to add it to fstabmanually after the install. Did anybody eperience the same, or that's me is such a lucky person?
<AV1611> to mount correctly the NTFS partitions at the install process, I mean
<globe> Destiny123: why not just let apt-get install the upgrade?
<nothlit> You cannot mount it properly at the install process
<Nutubuntu> "Is It Safe?" It seems like every time I upgrade Firefox something goes sour. How's this one working out? Is it safe to install the upgrade? I'm running Dapper ...
<nothlit> You have to do it afterwards
<nothlit> AV1611, go check ubuntuguide.org to see how
<AV1611> why? i did it safely and flawessly atthe deb install p
<Destiny123> globe: because they are already installed manually by me 3 days ago!  so how can I stop upgrading asking to install them?
<Cosmonaut3030> Nutubuntu: say again, please?
<Destiny123> globe: any ideas?
<mtlife> can someone tell me..
<Macyh> :( sadly i already looked for it over there, i just double checked and it is nowhere to be found
<Nutubuntu> Cosmonaut3030 -  Just asking if the upgrade to Firefox/Thunderbird is giving anyone problems, before I go ahead and do it. The last time, I went ahead and spent a day straightening things out afterwards.
<mtlife> what exactly are the pro's for an ldap / samba installation?
<AV1611> hm, does that mean that's a feature of ubuntu, and not a bug?
<globe> Destiny123: there is a way, but I do not know it
<Cosmonaut3030> Nutubuntu: You mean 2.0? I had a few issues at first, but those were mainly with extensions, and those have been fixed now.
<Nutubuntu> Cosmonaut3030 -  Yes, extensions. JavaScript gave me a series of minor headaches, etc.
<Destiny123> globe: heheh ok :P
<Nutubuntu> ^ NoScript, I mean. Sorry ...
<KatrinaRR> I know this is blasphemy but has anyone succesfully installed yahoomessenger in Ubuntu? I've got a person that says she what's it on here, but I can't get it to meet it's dependancies ..
<globe> Destiny123: sorry.... honestly I would just let apt upgrade them.
<riddlebox> can anyone get to the mozilla download page to get firebird or thunderbird?
<Macyh> cant find the add/remove program option in the edit menu section
<Cosmonaut3030> NoScripte works, Nutubuntu. So do most of my other extensions.
<Euphidime> I need help with NTFS Access and Nautilus(maybe?). I have read/write access to my NTFS partition, but files with unicode names don't show up
<Macyh> it just dissapeared
<Nutubuntu> Thanks, Cosmonaut3030 :)    Many thanks.
<Cosmonaut3030> But it's a bit weird default
<Destiny123> what does this mean when running roootkithunter: - OpenSSL 0.9.8a [ Unknown ] 
<Destiny123> anyone know pls?
<Macyh> is there any command to bring it up
<Macyh> i mean, the add remove option
<Destiny123> globe: why upgrade them when they have alerady been upgraded? LOL
<globe> Destiny123: to get it to stop pestering you ;-)
<trappist> is edgy's kernel supposed to be preemptible? it sure doesn't act like it under heavy i/o load
<LjL> !ntfs | Euphidime, have you followed this?
<ubotu> Euphidime, have you followed this?: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<globe> trappist: as far as I know linux kernels have been preemptible for awhile...
<TeemuR> how can i transfer videos to a 5.5generation ipod?
<Euphidime> LjL: I just did something with /etc/fstab a friend told me to do, but thanks, I'll read it
<trappist> globe: it's a build-time option.  they can be built preemptible or not.
<LjL> Euphidime: it has tips for correctly displaying international charsets
<Euphidime> Ah, I see it
<globe> trappist: hmm....why would you not want preemption?
<Euphidime> What do I need to do once I make the change?
<trappist> globe: on a server, for example
<LjL> Euphidime: unmount and remount the partition
<globe> trappist: oh yea....that would make sense
<LjL> trappist: why?
<Destiny123> LjL: hello
<LjL> hi
<trappist> LjL: sorry, why what?
<Macyh> well, ill try to resume, my add/remove programs option dissapeared weeks ago from my applications menu, tried the edit menu option twice3, but the add/remove option seems nowhere to be found, is there any other way to bring it back? or a console command to open that option??? many thanks
<LjL> trappist: why don't you want kernel preemption on a server?
<Destiny123> LjL: how can I tell apt-get upgrade to stop telling me it wants to upgrade firefox and thunderbird, because I already installed the latest versions 3 days ago manually?
<LjL> Destiny123: how did you install them?
<Destiny123> LjL: manually from the mozilla website
<njal_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> Destiny123: so they weren't .deb's, i assume
<Destiny123> LjL: no they werent
<trappist> LjL: the purpose of it is for a smoother desktop, mostly - so mouse movements can preempt kernel operations like i/o.  I might not want i/o preempted on a kernel, but I'm bringing it up because my desktop acts like I don't have a preemptible kernel.  so I'm asking for a confirmation that the kernel is supposed to be preemptible.
<LjL> Destiny123: can't you just let it upgrade them? if you did it right, they should end up in different places anyway
<Destiny123> LjL: what would you recommend?
<globe> Destiny123: ;-)
<trappist> LjL: s/on a kernel/on a server/
<Destiny123> LjL: ok! but i was trying to save dl them as im only using dial-up :P
<globe> Destiny123: ooooooooohhhh now the picture becomes clear
<Destiny123> globe: what picture?
<mtyhome> do you know an app to read source emails (including headers, ecc, ecc?)
<globe> Destiny123: I was wondering why you didn't want to dl it again....
<Euphidime> LjL: Problem fixed, thanks a lot
<Macyh> pleeease, im a newbie and feel lost :'(
* globe hands Macyh a tissue... its going to be okay
<njal_> anyone good at ndiswrapper?
<Macyh> thx globe
<Macyh> XD
<jonah1980> hi guys does anyone know much about linuxbios i've got amd64 and am curious about if it's worth flashing the bios to linuxbios
<nolimitsoya> Macyh, whats the problem?
<Macyh> the add remove option dissapeared from the applications menu
<Destiny123> globe: hehe ;) yeah because of dial-up :)  dl 20 mb takes forever ;)
<Macyh> tried the edit menu option
<Macyh> twice
<nolimitsoya> jonah1980, bios and operating systems are separate issues
<Macyh> but its nowhere to be found
<LjL> Destiny123, you probably want to put those packages on hold, i don't remember how though
<Macyh> any clues about how bringing it back ???
<jonah1980> nolimitsoy, sorry i thought it was worth asking as i only use ubuntu and wanted to know if other ubuntu users had used it and if it's good
<globe> Destiny123: you could turn off the synaptic notification option, but that would stop it from notifying you of all upgrades
<Destiny123> globe: not a good solution then :P
<nolimitsoya> jonah1980, if you are realy fanatic about oss you could try out linuxbios, but featurewice itll be (at best) the same as the manufacturers bios
<globe> Destiny123: including kernel upgrades....
<Macyh> :'(
<globe> Macyh: did you install any programs or change anything before it dissappeared?
<jonah1980> nolimitsoya, hmm i'm not really a fanatic - i guess i'll stick with what i have thanks for the advice
<Macyh> nothing special globe
<Jinkguns_> :|
<Jinkguns_> I keep losing connection to the network
<Destiny123> LjL: ok
<Macyh> have a normal installation, just used the add remove option
<globe> Macyh: what do you need from it...maybe there is a way around
<Macyh> i want to have it back, its quite a clear option for a newbie to install an uninstall stuff
<Macyh> its gone
<njal_> I have a usb wireless card installed using ndiswrapper and the driver and hardware are present but network-manager wont allow it to connect
<globe> Macyh: have you tried searching on google?
<gtwy> ah, it seems the smb client was not compatable with vista
<Macyh> i tried the wiki
<gtwy> but the latest version is
<Macyh> but it just tells me about the use of it, not how bring it up
<gtwy> is there a way to force an upgrade even though the respository doesnt have it yet?
<gtwy> sorry im used to portage/emerge this ubuntu stuff is new to me
<nolimitsoya> how is support for xfi comming along?
<zever> Macyh, try gnome-app-install in terminal
<globe> Macyh: okay...lets do something else.  gimme a sec to test it, but we'll try and make a new launcher for it
<Macyh> all right
<Macyh> xD
<Macyh> gnome-app-install command not found
<zever> is it installed?
<WoRmS> Un SaLuTo A TuTtO Il ChAn [ScRiPt By WoRmS v3.9] 
<WoRmS> ciao
<Macyh> yes
<Macyh> i installed ubuntu on my hard drive
<Pelo> anyone good with frostwire,  it's telling me that I have a firewall but I don't
<LjL> !it | WoRmS
<ubotu> WoRmS: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zever> Macyh, how did it get removed then
<WoRmS> nessuno di voi parla italiano
<LjL> trappist: "cat /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic | grep PREEMPT" i guess
<LjL> WoRmS: not here
<Macyh> no idea zever,
<zever> Macyh, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-app-install
<Macyh> i once looked for it in order to install something and there was no trace of it
<trappist> LjL: # CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set (checked it before) but other PREEMPT variables are set to 'y'
<Macyh> did not work zever
<LjL> trappist: same here. as to what exactly that means..
<zever> Macyh, what does it say?
<soplix> hey. sometimes the screen starts to flicker and the colors gets strange. what can that be?
<trappist> LjL: right.  that's why I was asking :)
<globe> Macyh: try "/usr/bin/gnome-app-install"
<Macyh> sory
<Macyh> trying again
<globe> soplix: is you monitor cable plugged in all the way...I had that problem
<Macyh> did not copy the whole code
<Macyh> xD
<globe> Macyh: try "/usr/bin/gnome-app-install"
<Macyh> yes! yes! yes! its back
<Macyh> thank you very much
<globe> Macyh: the icon is back?
<Macyh> yes
<Macyh> it is
<Macyh> how did you find the answer???? so i know in the future if something simmilar happens?
<soplix> globe: i've got a laptop and I surpose the cable should be fine. it haven't happened before in windows
<globe> Macyh: was it the command I gave you, or something else (thinking ahead for when it breaks for me)
<Macyh> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-app-install
<Macyh> that was
<globe> soplix: lol...probably is if it is a laptop
<globe> Macyh: okay...cool
<Macyh> sorry, i do not remember who wrote it :S
<zever> Macyh, it just reinstalls the program
<globe> Macyh: zerver ;-)
<Macyh> wicked
<soplix> globe: have another clue about what can be wrong?
<globe> lol
<Macyh> well
<Macyh> now im here just another wquestion
<globe> soplix: do you have the correct drivers?
<Macyh> is there any way to emulate a macintosh over ubuntu?
<Macyh> thanks for the solution by the way
<globe> Macyh: what part of mac?....
<KatrinaRR> hello all .. am I correct in thinking to add a user as administrator via cli in Ubuntu is: usermod -a sudo <username>?
<Macyh> just a normal mac computer so i can run mac os x over it
<globe> Macyh: you want to run osx on top of ubotu?
<trappist> KatrinaRR: sudo visudo, and add an appropriate line for the new user
<Macyh> yes, i do not know if its possible
<KatrinaRR> trappist: that doesn't look familiar for me .. visudo? so .. sudo visudo <username>?
<globe> Macyh: oh, like running osx programs on ubuntu?
<Macyh> no no
<KatrinaRR> I just need to add a user so she can set up her printer
<Macyh> just launch a macintosh emulator
<Macyh> like wine
<trappist> KatrinaRR: 'visudo' opens /etc/sudoers (the file that needs to be modified) in your text editor in a safe way
<globe> Macyh: do you want to run the entire OSX system, or just some programs for OSX?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl092-066-216.bos1.dsl.speakeasy.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Macyh> the entire osx system
<njal_> anyone know how to use ndiswrapper?
<globe> Macyh: there is a program called mac-on-linux (MOL) which might do what you want. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1752456
<globe> Macyh: but it will only run on a PowerPC, not intel chip
<Macyh> ummm
<iter> Macyh: if you're hell bent on running macosx there are installers out there that will run on intel chips
<Macyh> i have an intel chip
<iter> Macyh: they're pirated though
<livingdaylig> can someone tell me how i find out what version of flash i'm using?
<chrisbittner> im a noob with ubuntu and need some help...
<Macyh> ummm
<livingdaylig> !ask | chrisbittner
<ubotu> chrisbittner: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> trappist: blah, you may or may not find this thread interesting - http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.maint.kde/browse_thread/thread/ebf746af6eb47b70/6a54e6897c3244e8
<Macyh> it is not like wanting it as my first OS, just to have a look at it
<chrisbittner> i dont even know how to install my graphics card driver...
<chrisbittner> i downloaded what i thought was the right one from ati.com but the application wont open
<livingdaylig> chrisbittner: you got nvidia?
<soplix> globe: I use the driver found here in lack of drivers made by SIS: http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsisvga.shtml
<globe> Macyh: I suppose you could take a look at vmware
<minerale> I recently performed a distupgrade and I'm seeing the most weird bug: windows refuse to appear on top when clicked, I must manually minimse all windows to have them show
<minerale> anyone seen this before ?
<chrisbittner> i have an ati x1900 gt
<Macyh> all right
<globe> soplix: does it only happen in gui?
<Macyh> so i guess its not that easy
<Macyh> xD
<globe> Macyh: not so much...the apple stores usually have demo machines ;-)
<Macyh> how?
<globe> Macyh: meaning that they have apple computers running osx...
<soplix> globe: it doesn't happen often so I don't know if it will happen without gui
<globe> soplix: it just freaks out every so often?
<trappist> LjL: thanks, after reading that $10 says it's because I'm using reiserfs.
<chrisbittner> how come when i download linux files to try and install my graphics card, it says it cant open it??
<jamonation> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Macyh> well
<Macyh> more issues
<kevinG> how can i tell if 3D acceleration is enabled?
<Macyh> once i play music using vlc, sites like youtube wont make any sound
<Macyh> unless i restart my computer
<globe> chrisbittner: what is the filename?
<jrib> !flash > Macyh
<Macyh> jrib?
<jrib> Macyh: did you receive a private message from ubotu?  See the note in the restricted formats wiki about enabling aoss for flash
<Macyh> ok
<graft> is anyone aware of a good network-audio framework?
<soplix> globe: could you do me a favour and read some of this http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart1.shtml#13 and see it that have something to do with my problem?
<chrisbittner> ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run
<graft> e.g. if i want to play the same sound via multiple machines/speakers?
<globe> soplix: yep...
<chrisbittner> globe, did you see the filename?
<kevinG> how can i tell if 3D acceleration is enabled?
<globe> chrisbittner: does it have exec permissions?
<graft> kevinG: run glxgears, usually tells you
<sonja-ny> I am Enjoying Ubuntu , nice install, everything works ,, can I get it to boot into KDE only ?
<globe> kevinG: you can also try and run a screensaver with opengl.
<graft> kevinG: if you're using fglrx, there's a fgl_glxgears
<kevinG> hmm...ok
<graft> run it from a shell, it has output on stdout
<globe> soplix: I don't know.  What is your screen res?
<Sobert> does anyone know when the libapache2-mod-mono version will be the correct one ?
<kevinG> though i don't think i have glx set up properly
<chrisbittner> im not sure what that means :-/ ........this is really the first day ive used linux.
<graft> also you can read your Xorg.0.log, it should tell you
<soplix> globe: 1280 + 800
<globe> chrisbittner: okay...then it doesnt
<kevinG> when i try to run a session with glx i can only see my mouse and a black screen then it takes me back to the login screen
<globe> soplix: try decreasing it and see if that helps.  if so, you probably don't hav the independent video ram
<soplix> it said something about dedicated local video memory. do you know what that is?
<graft> uhm... kevinG what card have you got?
<globe> chrisbittner: one sec
<kevinG> nvidia 7800gtx
<sami> chrisbittner: Install ati driver via synaptic, Its easy way.
<dfgas> any idea on this? i have a server running ubuntu, when my windows machine is playing music from it it is fine, but when this computer running ubuntu is playing it it takes a bit for each song to come up and sometimes it skips also
<chrisbittner> ok i'll try that
<graft> kevinG: and you're not trying to run an Xgl server or anything, are you?
<soplix> globe:  it said something about dedicated local video memory. do you know what that is?
<kevinG> graft: i was trying to run one, and that's when i got the black screen that took me back to the login
<globe> soplix: yes.  its when a video card has its own memory onboard.  shared video memory means that it uses the system memory, and must use the system bus to use it (ie. slow).
<kevinG> so i am using the default session right now
<graft> kevinG: you understand the difference between an Xgl server and an X server running glx, right?
<Gasten> Hi. To get the package-manager to unpack rar-files, what package should I apt-get?
<globe> soplix: my laptop has that junk....shared memory
<Gasten> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kevinG> wait...
<boink> Gasten: apt-cache search rar
<kevinG> damnit...the xgl glx confused me..haha
<Jinkguns_> There is something sexy about pulling research data off of 10 year old SyQuest propreitary and went out of business disks via a external drive connected by SCSI using Linux, which somehow knows what the heck to do with the drive, disks and filesystems.
<LjL> boink: wow, that's useful
<Gasten> boink: I have done that, but there is way too many packages!
<boink> heh, just pipe it to less :P
<graft> dfgas: what are you playing it with? maybe you're just using a really crappy audio layer
<globe> Jinkguns_: :-)
<kevinG> well...when i use glxgears, i get this message
<Sobert> does anyone know when the libapache2-mod-mono package version will be the correct one ? it's 1.1.13 and the package in edgy is supposed to be 1.1.17 at least. Is there someone to mail ? Or just wait ?
<LjL> !info unrar | Gasten
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<soplix> globe: do you know how I can check wherether my pc uses dedicated local video memory?
<kevinG> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<kevinG> so i know it isn't setup properly
<boink> if you do apt-cache show rar, that gives you more details
<boink> rar_3.30-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<LjL> boink: 'cept that's for compressing, not for extracting ;)
<globe> soplix: if you know the model number of the laptop, google it.
<kevinG> does it have anything to do with changing the "nv" line to "nvidia"?
<Macyh> great
<graft> kevinG: what driver are you using? the non-free one?
<Macyh> it works
<boink> unrar is what you need
<dfgas> graft: xmms, they are mp3s
<Macyh> thank you again
<boink> again, apt-cache show unrar
<graft> dfgas: no, i mean what does xmms play via?
<kevinG> graft: i'm not sure...i'm using the one that easyubuntu downloads
<boink> unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files
<boink> unrar - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<graft> kevinG: if you're using 'nvidia', that's the non-free one
<dfgas> graft: alsa?
<graft> kevinG: if you're using 'nv', it might not work
<kevinG> well, it shows up as "nv" by default
<LjL> boink: yes, the point is that he was already pointed to the appropriate page (and then later i did !info unrar), so no need to apt-cache much
<kevinG> hmm...last time i used easyubuntu it set everything up properly
<kevinG> i must have undid something while i was trying to get xgl to work
<graft> kevinG: it won't install the non-free driver by default, probably
<dfgas> graft: the orignal mpef layer 1/2/3
<globe> kevinG: 3d accel wont work very well unless you use the beta drivers from nvidia (imo)
<graft> dfgas: no, i meant alsa...
<ragamuffin> Hello
<SupremacyGnu> hey, I just found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301394&highlight=aoss+teamspeak Now is there someone who have tried this or could guide me thrue how to make it work? I'm a new linux user. Thanks
<dfgas> graft: alsa is all good right?
<globe> ragamuffin: nice nick
<kevinG> i've tried to get a beta driver from the site before...but it was downloading very slow, and just kept stopping
<sgorilla80> where would you access your touchpad settings?
<graft> kevinG: it's in the repository, you can install via ubuntu
<graft> just enable multiverse
<graft> oi, afk
<mtlife> hello, does apt-get have a log somewhere?
<iter> what is that piece of sw called that lets you display a terminal or logfile on the desktop
<iter> not in a window
<LjL> mtlife: if you want to see what packages where installed/removed, try /var/log/dpkg.log
<iter> starts with a c maybe?
<mtlife> LjL: tx, and do you know where the boot log is too? seems I broke openssh again
<iter> mtlife: dmesg | more
<iter> mtlife: also /var/log/messages
<mtlife> ok tx
<LjL> and /var/log/boot for the terse messages that you'd get if you had them enabled in the splash screen
<dfgas> graft: should i switch from alsa to oss maybe?
<TSWoodV> Question concerning window managers:  Say I had gnome, kde, and xfce4 all installed on a Edgy box.  What's the best way to switch back and forth between them?  Fedora has a program called "system-switch-desktop" that does the trick.  What's ubuntu's equivalent?
<jrib> TSWoodV: you can select which one you want to use at the login screen ("options" button in the corner)
<soplix> globe: it used shared video memory
<globe> TSWoodV: if you log off then log back on, you can choose from sessions
<globe> soplix: I figured.
<TSWoodV> jrib: How do I set the default one?  Having installed Ubuntu first, now wanting xfce4 as the default, how do I set this?
<bhudda> globe Do you know how to get beryl to be the window frame manager at login, instead of having to click "reload window frame manager" from the beryl manager?
<soplix> globe: that means that there was a problem with the video card and the driver. crap!
<jrib> TSWoodV: when you select to login with xfce, it will ask you if you want it to be default
<globe> soplix: I feel your pain
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg103727.html
<TSWoodV> jrib: As I just saw when I did this.  Thanks a bunch.  Do you know what file(s) are affected?
<soplix> there's no way to switch to dedicated video memory?
<Crescendo> My friend wants to triple boot Ubuntu - he has a seperate HDD ready for it, and his other HDD has XP/Vista installed on it.  Will he have any trouble?
<scheuri> Crescendo: is it possible to use several MBRs to boot from?
<jrib> TSWoodV: not offhand
<justin_> What is that resource monitor I see on like every single Linux screenshot anyone know? :D
<globe> bhudda: yes. near the end of this how-to it explains it. http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<bhudda> glove thanks,
<Crescendo> scheuri, I recommended that he set the new drive as master, the windoze drive as slave, and install ubuntu - GRUB should be automatically configured, right?
<globe> bhudda: sure
<jrib> justin_: possibly conky
<TSWoodV> jrib, globe:  Thanks for the advice.
<justin_> conky? hrmm lets check that
<progssilb> I have a broken xorg. We're trying to install libgl1-mesa-glx. both mesa-glx and xorg depend on libgl1-mesa-dri. but mesa-dri depends on libgl1-mesa, which conflicts with libgl1-mesa-glx. how do I resolve this?
<DanaG> You can also use the 'map' option in Grub.
<DanaG> Perhaps google for grub windows map
<KatrinaRR> I've got a problem .. when I attempt to ssh into my sister-in-laws computer (she needs to get her printer going) it stops me, I looked and she has port 80 open, how to I tell ssh to use that port instead of 22? ssh -X justin@<her IP>:80?>
<scheuri> Crescendo: I do not know...as I never tried it...I always use diff HDD in a rack
<Crescendo> Yeah, he's using a different HDD for Ubuntu.
<justin_> Nope it's not that I guess its "Gnome" something
<TSWoodV> Nasty downside to having xubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop on the same box.  Whichever is installed last overwrites such desktop apps as terminal, etc.
<Crescendo> DanaG, I don't know what you're talking about, I don't think he will either...
<Crescendo> He's a 100% linux newb. :/
<chrisbittner> what does it mean when it says i need to run the installer as a "super User"
<DanaG> Windows wants to be on primary master.
<scheuri> Crescendo: well, yes....but not solely...
<DanaG> So if you make it slave, you have to make Grub virtually 'swap' the drives.
<scheuri> Crescendo: then I would recommand to buy racks
<globe> chrisbittner: run the same command, prefix with sudo
<TSWoodV> Crescendo: The drive that grub selects will be dependent on BIOS settings and the order they are detected.  Run
<ere> I have problems with ACPI and Dell Latitude Laptops. D810 does not work at all. D50X works, but not reliably. Anyone have suggestions on how to debug ACPI problems?
<DanaG> http://blog.firetree.net/2005/08/26/duel-boot-windows-with-grub/
<TSWoodV> Crescendo: Run "grub-install --recheck" and you'll see the order in which the drives are checked.
<DanaG> so then you can chainload to whichever partition is the Vista bootloader.
<graveson> where do i find out about supported hardware. is core 2 duo supported,because i cannot install dapper
<Jinkguns_> ere, have you taken a look at linuxlaptops.net? They have a step by step debugging guide for various popular and unpoplar models of laptops
<Crescendo> Right - I remember doing it the same way a while back, can't remember the specifics, but the default install automatically detected the windows drive - I want to make sure he doesn't have to do any messing around, it'll do the same for him.
<chrisbittner> i dont know what sudo is lol....i feel so stupid
<kuja> Let's say I want to boot the LiveCD ISO off a certain partition of my external harddrive, how would I do that?
<TSWoodV> DanaG: There is a specific procedure for booting Vista.  See the wikipedia entry about it.  This isn't like the older XP/2000/NT ntldr stuff.
<kuja> How would I even set it up?
<VladimirBG> hey everyone
<jrib> ubotu: tell chrisbittner about sudo
<ere> Jinkguns_: I don't remember I have struggled for some time but I can try that site.
<DanaG> My Vista entry is the same as my XP entry.
<VladimirBG> can I have some help with the instalation of realplayer please?
<DanaG> Just a different partition.
<jrib> ubotu: tell VladimirBG about realplayer
<TSWoodV> DanaG: And it works?
<VladimirBG> it doesn't show up in repos in 6.10
<DanaG> Yeah.  Hold on, I'll post my menu.lst somewhere
<jrib> VladimirBG: have you enabled the commercial repositories?
<Crescendo> DanaG, I don't use Debian Sarge, it's Ubuntu.
<VladimirBG> yes
<KatrinaRR> Is anyone familiar with getting to a computer via ssh through a voIP device? My sister in law has her computer hooked up through it, and it is not letting me through ..
<VladimirBG> Installed flash already
<mtlife``o> hmm just upgraded too 6.10, but now my monitor displays a distorted image while booting (I guess it doesnt support the resolution used for the splash screen) how can i change this?
<Crescendo> My question is - will Ubuntu automatically configure grub in the install to boot that drive?
<TSWoodV> DanaG: Please do.  I saw an article somewhere on the web about triple booting with Linux, XP, and Vista.  Dude used the Vista bootloader.
<VladimirBG> commercial=multiverse?
<sc4ttrbrain> i got these warning,beryl: water: GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing, what should i do?
<jrib> VladimirBG: nope, please read the link from ubotu
<Crescendo> And that post is mega old, 2005.
<Crescendo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> VladimirBG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods more directly
<sc4ttrbrain> thats everytime i want to start rain effect
<VladimirBG> thanks
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette
<alecjw> how can i transfer pictures to my ipod? what format should i use?
<sgorilla80> where would your touchpad be in xorg.conf ?
<DanaG> I have Grub in my MBR, and the XP partition has the old ntldr.
<sgorilla80> would it be /dev/psaux?
<TSWoodV> Crescendo: You may have to tell grub-install where to put the bootloader.
<mtlife``o> hmm just upgraded too 6.10, but now my monitor displays a distorted image while booting (I guess it doesnt support the resolution used for the splash screen) how can i change this?
<sc4ttrbrain> i got these warning,beryl: water: GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing, what should i do?
<Crescendo> I have no idea what that means, TSWoodV
<DanaG> The new BCD is in the vista partition.
<Crescendo> Will ubuntu setup detect the windows drive and configure itself?
<DanaG> Before installing Vista, make the partition beforehand and 'activate' it (set 'boot' flag)
<VladimirBG> ok, I have universe, mulitverse and restricted sleceted, refreshed synaptic and still now realplayer
<TSWoodV> DanaG: So it's just the standard chainloader routine, right?
<DanaG> Otherwise it steals XP as D: and won't let you change it.
<Crescendo> ...
<DanaG> Yeah, same chainloader.  Note that all mine are on one drive.
<TSWoodV> Crescendo:  If grub finds more than one bootable device onto which it can install itself, it doesn't always make the best choice.  It has a particular order, somewhat dictated by BIOS settings and kernel pecking order, that tells it which drive to use when you install it.
<Crescendo> Correct, and I already told him to set the windows drive as slave and the new drive as master, which I just told you.
<Crescendo> Will he have any problems?
<TSWoodV> Crescendo: Sometimes it'll try to install grub to the "wrong" drive.  Usually, though, this is on a machine that has two hard drives with linux partitions on them.
<DanaG> If Windows drive is slave, you'll need to use the 'map' option so Windows doesn't get confused.
<TSWoodV> Crescendo: Master/slave settings may or may not be the "fix" here.
<Crescendo> No, he doesn't have Linux partitions at all.  He's never used Linux.
<Crescendo> What is an option?
<DanaG> s/option/command/
<kevinG> i got 3D acceleration working. my problem was that i was on the generic kernel, and i had to be on the specific one
<Crescendo> I don't understand.
<alecjw> how can i transfer pictures to my ipod? what format should i use?
<kevinG> xgl still doesn't work, though
<DanaG> the 'map (hd0) (hd1)'
<scheuri> Crescendo: in this case I really suggest your friend gets a harddrive rack...meaning that you can easily swap from one disk to another....
<JRlinux> My laptop has broadcom 4318 ... does the wireless solution necessarily entail ndiswrapper?
<DanaG> and 'map (hd1) (hd0)'
<DanaG> It swaps which drive is seen as master.
<TSWoodV> DanaG: I usually run "grub-install --recheck" and figure out what grub is detecting.  Then, figuring that grub-install with pick the first hard disk in that list, if that's what I want, then I'm fine.  Otherwise, I've got to tell it the proper drive.
<ashzilla> Hi. Can anyone help me configure a VPN to a Windows network.
<alecjw> JRlinux: i think so. there's a howto on the forums
<Crescendo> Wow, I give up.  Clearly my linguistic ability fails to acheive the desired answer from a channel of 965 people.
<DanaG> My issues: that gsynaptics-init bug, and the 'no WPA with ipw3945' problem.
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/bugs/70525
<DanaG> Oh, and my sound card driver (snd-emu10k1) prevents suspend2 from working.
<craigbass1976> I need to get an external serial modem running.  I did it once in fedora, but for some reason can't get it going again.  If the ubuntu live cd finds it, wil an ubuntu install? What are the chances of being able to dial out with the Ubuntu livecd?
<TSWoodV> Crescendo: Your linguistic talents aren't the issue here.  Your understanding of grub and grub install seems to be, however.  Take heart, though, that this isn't as straightforward as it might seem at first glance.  But it's not that difficult to discern the correct way to install grub.
<craigbass1976> Are they two seperate cds?
<JRlinux> alecjw, OK.  Ubuntu does seem to know it is a broadcom 43xxxx, because it boots with that info-- but it does not do anything with that info.
<DanaG> craigbass1976: you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure wvdial
<DanaG> Oh, and the correct ndiswrapper packages are the 1.8 ones.
<TSWoodV> craigbass1976: External serial modems are good, in that there's no hardware drivers required.  Are you trying to setup a PPP connection?  If so, there's lots of software to help.
<Crescendo> TSWoodV, I'm not the one in question, I understand most if not all - I'm asking if a friend will be able to do this through the installed, if the setup I mentioned was given, with no prior linux experience or outside help.
<ashzilla> TSWoodV: do you have any experience using pptp?
<TSWoodV> wvdial rocks.
<TSWoodV> AutoPPP with mgetty ain't bad either, once you figure it out.
<Abd_Samy> hello all
<DanaG> I have an ALSA modem, but the only possible use I'd have for it would be caller ID.
<DanaG> And input doesn't work on any of my sound cards.
<Abd_Samy> can anyone help me i wanna install netbeans in my ubuntu edgy
<TSWoodV> ashzilla: pptp is a point to point tunneling protocol that Microsoft likes.  I don't use it much, but there's a lot of Microsoft folks that do.
<TSWoodV> ppp <> pptp
<Crescendo> Will Ubuntu setup detect and configure GRUB appropriately, with all the options and chainloader magic necessary to boot the slaved Windows installs?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<craigbass1976> DanaG, ans TSWoodV wvdial is what I'm trying to use in fedora.  minicom works, but can't dial out with wvdial or the gui that uses it.
<alecjw> how can i transfer pictures to my ipod? what format should i use?
<DShepherd> Crescendo: it should
<Crescendo> Alright, excellent.  Thanks.
<TSWoodV> Crescendo: Your friend just might get bit, if grub does the wrong thing and picks the wrong drive.  Rare, but it happens.
<DShepherd> Crescendo: kool
<ashzilla> TSWoodV: Right. I'm trying to establish a VPN connection with a work computer, and have not been able to find support ANYWHERE.
<TSWoodV> craigbass1976: What exactly is the trouble with wvdial?
<ashzilla> TSWoodV: Can you direct me to one of these Microsoft folks that could probably help me out?
<Abd_Samy> how i can install netbeans in my ubuntu edgy
<TSWoodV> ashzilla: What's the work computer running?  XP?
<ashzilla> TSWoodV: I dunno, let me do a little enumeration.
<craigbass1976> TSWoodV, http://rafb.net/paste/results/TkCN2283.html
<TSWoodV> ashzilla: Google for poptop - it's a pptp server for Linux.
<ashzilla> TSWoodV: My boss isn't going to want to run a nix box just for me :P
<TSWoodV> craigbass1976: Post your wvdial.conf file
<TSWoodV> ashzilla: So you're wanting to do exactly what?  I'm confused.
<craigbass1976> TSWoodV, http://rafb.net/paste/results/LTJ7gw72.html
<ashzilla> TSWoodV: I want to use a Linux client (pptp-linux is the package name) to connect to a Windows VPN. Then use rdesktop to establish a remote session.
<jsleeper> anyone have a recommendation for a decent tftp server, mainly for use with cisco devices (no pxe stuff)?
<TSWoodV> ashzilla: Linux running pptp-linux to a pptp server on a Windows box?  Then rdesktop onto the Windows machine, right?
<sewoyl> hello, anybody got banshee working as DAAP client ??
<TSWoodV> ashzilla: Look at this:  http://nic.phys.ethz.ch/readme/32
<ashzilla> TSWoodV: That's what I'm hoping.
<TSWoodV> craigbass1976: First, you've renamed the [dialer-defaults
<ashzilla> TSWoodV: This is interesting... An nmap scan returned that the box is linux. How weird.
<TSWoodV> craigbass1976: First, you've renamed the [dialer-defaults]  section to [dialer-cyber] .  Now you have to explicitly call that newly named section.  I'd rename it back to the defaults.
<TSWoodV> craigbass1976: [Dialer Defaults}
<TSWoodV> craigbass1976: [Dialer Defaults] 
<TSWoodV> craigbass1976: Can't type today...
<Romeo_1> hey guys, is it possible to get installation packages not directly using Ubuntu?
<Romeo_1> i mean can i download that packages and install them on other computer which is not connected to internet?
<ere> Romeo_1: yes
<Romeo_1> i couldn't find that packages on ubuntu's offsite
<ashzilla> TSWoodV: this looks promising, thanks for the link.
<Romeo_1> could anyone help me with this?
<rioghal> Romeo_1, yes, hold on i will get you a url
<sewoyl> so anyone can help me with DAAP functionnality in banshee?
<TSWoodV> craigbass1976: And I'd move all the other stuff (lines 2-8) under [Dialer Defaults]  as well.
<TSWoodV> ashzilla: No problem.  That should work out for you.
<Romeo_1> dude, i'd be much obliged
<Romeo_1> thx in advance
<rioghal> Romeo_1, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@212.110.87.163]  by nalioth
<Romeo_1> rioghal thank you very much
<\login> hey, does the base system need to use ext2 or can i use ext3 or whatever i like?
<`4aFkA`> hello!
<rioghal> Romeo_1, basically you can open your /etc/apt/sources.list file and go to any of the official repos and follow the "pool" links
<livingdaylig> Anyone use Opera here? I'm trying to figure out how to add flash to my opera
<MarcN> sewoyl: what is the problem? DAAP works fine for me using Rhythmbox, listen and others.  Don't happen to have banshee and banshee-daap installed currently
<sewoyl> MarcN, DAAP server works well
<`4aFkA`> i'm having problem with setting up the connection...i'm using internet try proxy and i don't know how to configure the local ip addresses and the proxies :/ any help pls ??
<Romeo_1> rioghal the problem is that the computer running on Ubuntu is temporary not connected to Internet (for some reasons) but i want some software to install, that's why i'd like to get those packages and install them later
<sewoyl> MarcN: now when I'm a client (itunes serving) The source appears in the list, but it freezes the whole program when I click 'import songs from source'
<sewoyl> MarcN: Im using banshee and banshee-daap from edgy repositories (possibly universe)
<rioghal> Romeo_1, ok, visit that url on a box that has a connection, download what you want, burn to cd, take it to the other box and install.. but you may have a problem with deps
<rioghal> Romeo_1, unless you already know which deps you need and dl those too
<\login> will there be problems if i have / using ex2 and /home using reiserfs,if i got to move files between systems.?
<livingdaylig> Anyone?
<Romeo_1> rioghal anyways, i'm downloading them, and I'll try to install them as you've stated. Hope won't be any problems
<TSWoodV> \login: If you mean problems using cp or mv between filesystems, or even things like tar and cpio, then no.
<trench-> n00b question: can i update my edgy kernel using Adept? or i have to compile manually
<\login> TSWoodV:tnx ;)
<TSWoodV> livingdaylig: Try the new flash beta 2 from Adobe.  Go to their website and try that out.
<MarcN> sewoyl: ah.  I use mt-daap on my debian/testing server to serve music to my ubuntu laptop running rhythmbox or Listen and my wife's iTunes Windows box.  No problems.  Same for serving from rhythmbox to another rhythmbox.     Maybe try another client?
<rioghal> Romeo_1, i used that method on a box without a conn, but u had to go back and forth due to the various deps. some apps have a lot of deps.. some dont have many
<litropy> Hi, all - I'm getting error messages upon apt-get install like this: Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main-edgy/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<livingdaylig> Anyone use Opera here? I'm trying to figure out how to add flash to my opera
<litropy> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304204 for more info
<sewoyl> MarcN, i tried connecting using rhythmbox, there it just loops on 'retrieving songs'
<livingdaylig> TSWoodV: huh? opera doesn't work with flash9
<rioghal> litropy, automatix?
<sewoyl> MarcN, I think the itunes is configured properly
<livingdaylig> TSWoodV: using Linux Mint
<litropy> rioghal: I don't understand
<rioghal> litropy, nevermind
<TSWoodV> livingdaylig: Mint sounds interesting, but you should be able to use automatix on ubuntu and get what Mint brings to the table.
<scheuri> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<rioghal> TsN|Hunter, please dont recommend automatix in here
<savvas> how can i rip audio from a .wmv movie?
<litropy> ah. rioghal, no automatix
<sewoyl> I've used automatix once, and it does indeed break the system ...good if you don't plan on upgrading anything but hsouldnt use it probably
<TSWoodV> Despite scheuri and ubotu's statement, if you're careful with your selections, it works ok.  It *can* hurt you, but it doesn't have to.
<craig_> Grrr... got disconnected.  TSWoodV did you respond to my wvdial.conf link?  I kept trying to come back, but apparently when you leave freenode abruptly, you're still kind of here and can't log ing again.
<scheuri> rioghal: what would be the alternative?
<scheuri> TSWoodV: I made a statement? ;)
<chrisbittner> im having trouble getting my graphics card installed..........i guess i just cant find the right drivers for it.....
<rioghal> scheuri, learn how to do things yourself? seriously, if you learn how to do things, then you know how to fix problems when they arise.
<sewoyl> chrisbittner: whats your card?
<craig_> TSWoodV, and my original quesiotn, about dialing out with ubuntu livecd... is wvdial borks on Fedora, is it going to do the same thing un Ubuntu, or not necessarily?
<scheuri> rioghal: sure, "do it yourself and learn it" is better...still...somethings can be automated and why re-invent the wheels
<TSWoodV> craig_: Yep, it's locked your old handle for a while.  First, run "man wvdial" and look at your options.  The crux of your problem is that your wvdial.conf file is a mess.  I'd stick all of the stuff in the modem section below the [Default Dialer]  (name this back the way it was) section and try again.
<chrisbittner> ati radeon x1900 gt
<chrisbittner> how do i check if its installed?
<TSWoodV> scheuri: You made a statement via ubotu proxy about automatix.
<TSWoodV> scheuri: I rarely let bots speak for me ;-) LOL!
<savvas> is it possible to rip audio from a .wmv (windows media video) file?
<scheuri> TSWoodV: ah, right...well....litropy didnt know what automatix was...that is why I did it...;)...but hey...why not using a bot when it can speak for you...;)
<rioghal> scheuri, theres no substitution for knowledge
<TSWoodV> craig_: I've used wvdial on Fedora extensively, not on Ubuntu at all, but it's very straightforward.  I would expect no problems under Ubuntu.
<sewoyl> chrisbittner: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide Looks like it would work
<TSWoodV> scheuri: LOL!
<scheuri> rioghal: of course there is not...I am with you there very much...:)...I am just asking as I thought there are others...
<hentai> how can i find out where the artwiz fonts stored onto my computer when they installed?
<savvas> rioghal: in a capitalistic world there is always money :p
<hentai> i used the xfonts-artwiz package
<rioghal> hahaha
<bhudda> grr
<rioghal> scheuri, i learned my lesson when i 'automated' something and it broke my internet connection.. i was so screwed
<craig_> TSWoodV, well, maybe you can give me a hand then.  I can dial out in minicom, but copying the init strings over dont' work.
<MarcN> sewoyl: do you have lots of music?  It can be somewhat slow. Check CPU and network loads to see what is doing
<fredJones840> so which one is better .. ubuntu or xubuntu?
<izmaelis> what option in xorg.cong should I set to enable edge between to of my monitors? mosue walks between them without any "flip" as I want it to
<scheuri> rioghal: well...done that several times...the screwing things...;)
<craig_> hey, I'm craig.... just noticed I'm not craigbass1976...
<sewoyl> MarcN: I checked the network traffic, it peaks at the very starts then falls back down at normal level (a few %s)
<Romeo_1> rioghal one more thing, I don't really understand the differences between different Linux versions but i got only Ubuntu installation CD, what do you think - is it a good choice? or it will be pain to use for a newbie like me?
<MarcN> fredJones840: which is better chocolate or vanilla?   Depends on personal preferences.
<fredJones840> it doesnt look like xubuntu has as much stuff as ubuntu
<fredJones840> hmm .. good poin t
<TSWoodV> craig_: You rarely need a full-blown init string.  "ATZ" is usually enough with modern modems.
<fredJones840> have you used both?
<MarcN> fredJones840: and don't forget you can have swirled choc and vanilla.  (ie: both gnome, kde, X desktop apps all in use at once)
<TLE> is there a tool, other than something in gdesklets or gonky, that lets you see the temperature of your cpu ?
<rioghal> Romeo_1, i have been through several distros, including fedora debian archlinux centos mepis, and i feel that ubuntu is the downright best distro available. its easy to use and easy to learn.
<sewoyl> fredJones840: xubuntu (so with the xfce desktop) is a lot younger than gnome
<fredJones840> i c ..
<sewoyl> fredJones840: xubuntu would work a bit faster on slwoer machines
<Kingsqueak> TLE a bunch, gkrellm has plugins for that and there should be wmaker docklets too
<homecable> waiting for my iso do to download
<rioghal> Romeo_1, im a newbie too and ubuntu roxors!
<homecable> so i can dump windows :P
<homecable> [Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600)]  CPU: [2-Intel Pentium 4, 3066MHz, 1024KB (16% Load)] . Uptime: ins 10secs] . Record Uptime: [4wks 2days 8hrs 58mins 56secs] . Video Card: [ NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE ] . ScreenInfo: [ 1024x768 32bit 85Hz ] . RAM [Usage: 346/1534MB (22.56%) ] 
<fredJones840> ah itd work good w/ this old ibm then
* Loevborg is having problems with linux-wlan-ng. Anyone have such a wireless card?
<homecable> my router is openbsd 4 :P
<Romeo_1> rioghal, can i install apache/mysql stuff and use on network like a server with Ubuntu desktop or should i install Server version?
<Kingsqueak> TLE: apt-cache search sensors
<sewoyl> Romeo_1: you can install those on regular ubuntu
<sewoyl> Romeo_1: and you'll get your UI too ^^
<Romeo_1> sewoyl thanx
<fredJones840> ok ive got a plan .. thanks for the input MarcN and sewoy1
<linuxvampire> anyone seen LInuxMint yet?
<rioghal> Romeo_1, i have LAMP (Linux Apache MySQL Php) installed on my desktop pc and i love it.
<sewoyl> no problem
<Romeo_1> rioghal i tried LAMP but got some problems that i couldn't solve with vhosts
<Romeo_1> :/
<TLE> Kingsqueak: thanks
<rioghal> Romeo_1, well, youre in a good channel to get that solved. also have a look at ubuntuforums.org  that is one nice forum
<savvas> Romeo_1: tried xampp ?
<sewoyl> Romeo_1: if you install apache, php and mysql on ubuntu you'll get LAMP !
<Romeo_1> savvas xampp for Ubuntu? I thought it's only for Windows...
<Romeo_1> rioghal thanx, i'll be here then for a while =)
<savvas> well..
<savvas> dunno
<savvas> :p
<savvas> just a suggestion:\
* savvas takes several steps back
<fredJones840> isnt linuxmint based on a kubuntu dist.?
<Romeo_1> savvas well i guess LAMP is the same but for linux
<rioghal> savvas, what is xampp?
<alecjw> how can i transfer pictures to my ipod? what format should i use?
<bieb_work> I need some help restoring the groups to the default user
<Romeo_1> rioghal the as LAMP but for Windows
<savvas> rioghal: same as lamp, i think the difference would be myadmin.. or something..
<rioghal> oh, ok
<linuxvampire> the new linux mint is based on gnome
<sewoyl> Romeo_1: LAMP = Linux + Apache + Mysql+ Php/Perl
<linuxvampire> I just installed it, its pretty nice so far.
<ashzilla> TSWoodV: This didn't work out. Apparently that was either too difficult (or did the configuration on the remote end was different than what was used in the guide)
<linuxvampire> just wondering if I was the only guy using it :P
<sewoyl> Romeo_1: so there is no such things as 'LAMP for Linux'
<fredJones840> cool
<linuxvampire> woot
<fredJones840> what do u hav? LinuxMint 1.0 Beta?
<linuxvampire> this makes me glad I lugged my computer to my sisters house and leeched her DSL
<linuxvampire> 2.0
<linuxvampire> *finds a URL*
<sewoyl> MarcN: do you think rebooting owuld solve anything ? (I know, I know ... thats an old windows reflex^^)
<fredJones840> haha fosho
<Hoxx> anyone know if theres a place for xchat themes??
<sewoyl> MarcN: Im still taking about that DAAP thing
<linuxvampire> also got fluxbuntu in case I need more space on my laptop lol
<Romeo_1> sewoyl i meant xampp is same as LAMP but for Windows =)
<bieb_work> I was trying to learn how to use usermod -G and overwrote all the groups the default user was a member of, I hove booted into the recovery console how can I add multiple groups at once?
<FirstStrike> hmm, linux mint? :>
<fredJones840> yea this is what i found in a quick search
<fredJones840> http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/linuxmint/releases/?fl=
<MarcN> sewoyl: nope.  Try other apps or combinations.
<rioghal> Hoxx, xchat uses gtk2 themes, changing the gnome theme changes the xchat theme
<sewoyl> Romeo_1: ok:)
<Jural> Hello, wondering if anyone can point me to a link for ubuntu install from a console. X is freezing on fresh system install
<rioghal> Hoxx, but you can change the xchat colors though
<linuxvampire> http://lt.k1011.nutime.de/      <--linuxmint
<sewoyl> MarcN: OK, thanks ... I dont know though ...my bro's pc is MacOSX
<linuxvampire> hehe, OSX Aqua? :D
<MarcN> sewoyl: on your side then.
<sewoyl> MarcN: I've ranout of ideas after banshee and rhythbox ...I could figure out if amarok had daap client functionnalities
<Hoxx> rioghal: ye but imo theyre so messy, cant really figure out which color # changes which :/
<ales_> Command "man fg" or "man jobs" gives me "No manual entry for fg".  What package should I install to get manuals for those commands?
<fredJones840> ah cool
<Hoxx> rioghal:  so now i have all colors grey :P
<graft> amarok has a daap client
<graft> it's not very good yet
<linuxvampire> rhythmbox reminds me of itunes without that sexy visualization..
<litropy> guys, I've been trying to figure this out for days and no one seems to know what've up. I've gained absolutely no ground; any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Once again, seegain, see
<rioghal> Hoxx, yeah i tried messing with the colors and it took me a while to get them right
<litropy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1788570#post1788570 for more info; thanks in advance
<craig_> TSWoodV, ok, I've got ubuntu burned.  You think I have to install something else to make this modem work, or are all the tools on the cd?
<savvas> linuxvampire: wait for songbird to go stable
<linuxvampire> *googles songbird*
<linuxvampire> why wait for stable though? :(
<craig_> TSWoodV, and will it matter if I have an ethernet connection at the same time?
<Breetai> Hi all, I am not sure if this is the right place to ask the question or not, so here I go....
<savvas> linuxvampire: well if you like bug crawling, please do try the nightly builds :P
<alecjw> how can i transfer pictures to my ipod? what format should i use?
<linuxvampire> beta-testing is the best part! *I discovered <generic app> 9 months before you NOOB!*
<Hoxx> rioghal: ye seems like i have to do the same :/ or u can upload a screenshot of your your color settings for all the world to see :)
<linuxvampire> OMG its BLACK!
<litropy> whoops - make that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1788570
<craig_> alecjw, In Fedora, the ipod just showed up as a usb drive, not sure with Ubuntu, as I'm an ubuntu noob
<rioghal> Hoxx, havent done it yet on this lappy
<meisam> sorry guys, im trying to install the postgresql from this link but i m not able to install it...http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.1/interactive/installation.html#INSTALL-SHORT
<savvas> linuxvampire: xml style :p
<linuxvampire> its damn pretty, I'll say..
<savvas> or whatever the firefox source is based on:\
<meisam> sorry guys im trying to install postgresql from this link but i can not..http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.1/interactive/installation.html#INSTALL-SHORT
<MarcN> meisam: why not use the ubuntu provided package?
<Breetai> Since moving to 6.10 edgy, I have some simple X apps that no longer run. They are dock apps and a simple icon manager. They all die with X errors. I am sure it has to do with the xorg file as set up by edgy. If I run a vncserver on a "virtual' display they work fine. And in 6.06, I only had that problem when I used the radeon drivers instead of the ati driver (which 6.10 is also using by default) Any idea on what to change in X to fix this?
<meisam> MarcN this is the new version
<alecjw> craig_: it does, but ipod doesn't work like that. you don't just drag files into the drive -you have to use progrmas
<alecjw> to update the itunes db and the like
<DanaG> That's why when I get a media player it won't be iPod.
<j3di> just did a server install .. trying to add a repository.. (supository HAHHAH) too much of a n00b to figure it out.. help
<meisam> MarcN im getting this after writting ./comfigure : configure: error: readline library not found
<meisam> If you have readline already installed, see config.log for details on the
<meisam> failure.  It is possible the compiler isn't looking in the proper directory.
<meisam> Use --without-readline to disable readline support.
<meisam> meisam@meisam-desktop:~/postgresql-8.1.5$
<globe> anybody in here know how to display a screensaver as my background in xubuntu?
<Morrissey> wich 3d games are you people playing? Are there any fun ones? ;)
<graft> damnit... that songbird thing looks awesome... i don't want to have to switch music players again!
<linuxvampire> um uhhh
<savvas> Morrissey: enemy-territory (et.filefront.com)
<linuxvampire> globe: yeah, use enlightenment :)
* graft is still playing halo/h2
<MarcN> meisam: you are missing some dev libraries.  Try apt-get build-deb postgresql-common   to have all the dev libraries installed, then try compiling pg from source
<linuxvampire> there's quite a few animated desktop wallpapers for that already.
<ashzilla> graft, songbird is amazing :)
<novo> anybody know how can I check if my vga card is installed correclty??
<Morrissey> savvas, unfortinally it didnt work with my widescreen Laptop .. couldnt fix it either (run 1200x800)
<Noah0504> How do I get spell check to work in XChat?  It works by default under Edgy, but not so under Dapper.
<savvas> graft: it's still under heavy construction, so it's better to wait for a beta release than a preview one
<sally_> how do I find out what files are in a package from the command line?
<linuxvampire> I use it on xubuntu on my laptop :)
<fredJones840> im installing xubuntu on my laptop now
<linuxvampire> woot
<linuxvampire> edgy tried to murder it, so I stuck with dapper.
<savvas> novo: in terminal type: glxgears
<Morrissey> graft, Agreed .. why couldnt they make a really good movie player instead :)
<linuxvampire> I wonder if fluxbuntu is based on edgy *wonders*
<sally_> apt-cache something ?
<meisam> MarcN its telling me invalid operation
<graft> Morrissey: yeah, the 1400 that already exist just aren't satisfying...
<nofxx> hi there!  when click hibernate or close the laptop lid, ubuntu goes for it ... but then comes back to ON.... any ideas/
<Morrissey> graft, very true
<rioghal> graft, lol, was that sarcasm?
<linuxvampire> hey, I just found a bug/snafu/oversight in one of the linmodem tutorials for edgy :)
<graft> sally_: dpkg --contents <deb> is one way
<MarcN> meisam: do it as root
<savvas> sally_: i think you have to get the source for that
<Nestat> what is this....
<metres> novo : fgl_glxgears (3d)
<linuxvampire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1780018    <--the link for the new driver says it's at linmodems.org/etc, but when you click it goes to intel's website. gotta copy and paste the link instead of clicking it :(
<graft> rioghal: what's sarcasm?
<novo> when I run that comand it appears a graphic
<rioghal> graft> Morrissey: yeah, the 1400 that already exist just aren't satisfying...  <-- that
<meisam> MarcN im sorry, same story
<savvas> sally_: you can see the available commands by just typing: apt-cache
<graft> rioghal: you know, i'm not really sure... :P
<cablop_> hello everybody
<rioghal> graft, hahaha
<linuxvampire> yay the new driver works (for when I go home, and leave this spiffy DSL for dialup..)
<linuxvampire> *sniffle&
<novo> metres:I cannot execute that
<MarcN> meisam: $ sudo apt-get build-dep postgresql-common
<MarcN> Reading package lists... Done
<cablop> gr
<cablop> im still here
<ashzilla> Is it possible to launch two server windows in one IRSSI window?
<globe> ashzilla: I think so...I remember doing it
<meisam> MarcN im sorry ...E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_multiverse_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<linuxvampire> ashzilla: just go /server <blah>, then its like ALT+RIGHT
<linuxvampire> or something similar
<linuxvampire> probably alt+space+right
<globe> ashzilla: yea, what he said
<Morrissey> graft, too bad amarok doesnt play movies ... amarok's great!
<linuxvampire> well um, that's close, I know it aint right :D
<novo> <sawas>:I have installed the video card, but I'm not sure if it is well configured
<savvas> er back to my question: how can i rip audio from a windows media video format?
<garrett_novo>  I just got kubuntu installed and I did a kernel update via adept.  When I rebooted my atheros drivers didn't load.  I tried manually loading them and found that they didn't automatically get rebuilt for the new kernel.  Is there an easy way to rebuild all modules when I get a kernel update?
<nofxx> savvas , FFMPEG
* linuxvampire doesnt like adept because it's intimidating
<Klarre> hi everyone!
<graft> Morrissey: yeah, but it has its flaws... frankly i think they're kind of clueless about interface stuff
<dcordes> how can i run a program on the active graphical xserver while i am on tty1?
<fredJones840> barbara looks pretty interesting .. dling now . heh
<savvas> nofxx: a bit more specific pls? i get some errors while trying ffmpeg
<synjet> hi! I was wondering if anybody had probs with Opera 9.02 freezing on Edgy Eft every now and then?
<fredJones840> ill try it out 4 a min
<linuxvampire> hm
<Morrissey> graft, dont know exacly what you mean now ..
<linuxvampire> not yet
<Morrissey> graft, the interface is great
<scoates> hello
<linuxvampire> then again I just got it through a massive apt-get spree
<MarcN> meisam: you need to update and maybe upgrade your system (use apt-get or aptitude or synaptic) because the cache of the repos you use is hosed.
<linuxvampire> I'll give it time :)
<Klarre> are there any nice way to switch monitors (and resolutions) with just hotkeys in ubuntu?
<savvas> synjet: it's possible if you have a slow connection and trying to download flash
<linuxvampire> mozilla 2.0 sure crashes a good bit with LinuxMint, and it's damn near identical to edgy :(
<fredJones840> oh yea? thats shitty
<linuxvampire> the maintainers say "its 98% Ubuntu, and 2% something else"
<fredJones840> heh
<linuxvampire> (non-free codecs) tee-hee
<synjet> savvas: nope, I am on T1.. and it is both with FF and Opera.. after I upgraded to Edgy Eft.. but yes, I saw the prob is with flash.. even after updating flash beta2!
<dcordes> how can i run a program from command line to a different xserver?
<linuxvampire> that was like the first monkey on my back with ubuntu, back when Hoary was new.
<novo> who has kubuntu in a compaq laptop???
<linuxvampire> "NO MP3 PLAYBACK HELPS"
<linuxvampire> :(
<linuxvampire> I got flamed hardcore.
<garrett_novo> novo!!! thats my name
<graft> Morrissey: it's great, definitely, but it isn't pretty... i'm not sure what it is i want, but some things about it just seem kind of clunky
<novo> ups, it is not the same
<scoates> I can't seem to get my swap to turn on at boot. I've tried both: "UUID=42edaa17-b0cb-4220-ad06-0c3c47599ffe swap sw 0 0" and "/dev/hda5 swap sw 0 0" in /etc/fstab, and nothing in /proc/swaps ; however, if I "sudo swapon -U 42edaa17-b0cb-4220-ad06-0c3c47599ffe" the swap shows up. Help?
<MarcN> dcordes: ssh -XC your@overthere some-x-command
<linuxvampire> if there was a needed Ubunt-ism, it's E-buntu
<linuxvampire> E17 *mmmm*
<linuxvampire> I think Ill restart X just to drool brb
<graft> Morrissey: like the frequent use of standard KDE list interfaces is irksome... just not appealing
<elknof1_> hi everybody
<novo> I'll watch real madrid on tv
<craigbass1976> So, I jsut booted to teh ubuntu cd, and had the exact same trouble with wvdial as I do in Fedora.
<elknof1_> just a question... is it possible to lock the volume level of the master channel with the headphones channel??
<fredJones840> nice quit msg sissy .. heheh
<fredJones840> Bush hid the facts
<graft> elknof1_: why?
<elknof1_> graft: cause' i'd like to control the headphones level with the volume keys on my laptop
<globe> elknof1_: I'd like to know the same thing.  good luck
<graft> elknof1_: why not just peg one and adjust the other?
<dcordes> MarcN: you got that wrong. i don't want to open it on a remote box but on my own one. just in a different display
<globe> graft: the controls adjust the 'master' volume...it does nothing to the output though
<sizzam> is there a command to find how much disk space a particular folder is using?
<rioghal> globe, can you shoot the headphone volume all the way up and just manipulate the master volume?
<synjet> dcordes: you want to run a prog on a remote m/c and get the display here?
<elknof1_> rioghal: yes
<graft> globe: um... so, my laptop has an additional 'hardware' volume, separate from the software 'master' volume, is this what you mean?
<BaTTo\> question -> Can i watch anime, movies and stuff in ubuntu?
<graft> BaTTo\: hells yes
<globe> rioghal: no, the master vol can be muted and sound still comes out of the speakers...
<globe> graft: nope
<rioghal> globe, oj
<rioghal> *oh
<graft> globe: um, what laptop?
<dcordes> synjet: no remote box at all. the point is i have no mouse and want to run things in my xsession
<elknof1_> dell inspiron 600m
<graft> globe: so your volume keys expect some software layer to do the work...
<dcordes> synjet: and i can't get to a terminal
<globe> graft: not laptop actually, its a desktop
<BaTTo\> graft: ok ok thx
<froo> hmm... my firefox does not update the pages anymore?!
<graft> BaTTo\: movie playback is one thing where Linux probably kicks the crap out of windoze/macs
<froo> mouse gestures don't work in some tabs aswell
<BaTTo\> i also need need some help with a modem driver. cuz i had ubuntu 2 hours ago but since i couldnt connect i had to turn back to windwos :'(
<linuxvampire> well umm
<graft> globe: s/laptop/desktop/, same question
<graveson> where do i find out about supported hardware. is core 2 duo supported,because i cannot install dapper
<linuxvampire> I'm not going anywehre for a while.
<linuxvampire> decided to give automatix a shot, and saw too much stuff I liked :P
<savvas> BaTTo\: you
<globe> graft: heh.  its a gateway e4000
<hentai> why doesn't ncmpc change the volume when i press the right/left arrows? it changes the value in the corner, but the volume stays the same.
<savvas> BaTTo\: you'd save a lot of problems if you use router/dsl modems
<linuxvampire> even on (borrowed) DSL this is gonna take a whiel.. :|
<linuxvampire> BaTTo\: stuck out in the stick like I am?
<linuxvampire> *sticks
<BaTTo\> savvas: em my modem is conexant 14:??: 10-generic ( i used to know)
<fredJones840> thas me .. but at least i have wifi
<linuxvampire> heh
<BaTTo\> savvas:and linuxant only lets me get 14.4 kbps
<linuxvampire> you aint far enough into the sticks then :(
<graft> globe: urm. every try 'hotkeys' daemon or some such?
<rioghal> lol
<fredJones840> haha o no .. i am in the middle of nowhere ..
<linuxvampire> my buddy came over with his laptop and said YOU GOT WIFI OUT HERE?  I said "HAHAHAHAHA ARE YOU KIDDDDDDDING?"
<fredJones840> haha
* bhudda laughs
<sally_> I have mysql-java installed but apt-file  list mysql-java returns nothing, and I just did an apt-file update
<linuxvampire> you must give me the name of your wireless bband card :P
<FirstStrike> Broadcast your dial up via wifi
<rioghal> linuxvampire, are you so far out that they have to pipe in the sunlight?
<FirstStrike> >:P
<linuxvampire> your LINUX compatible!!!
<linuxvampire> rioghal: you got it.
<linuxvampire> they ship it in from Maine daily along with my lobster..
<fredJones840> nice
<rioghal> haha
<BaTTo\> help with modem plz :(
<linuxvampire> because um, all vampires are rich flamboyant sissies.
<livingdaylig> linuxvampire: yoiu are a vampire?
<fredJones840> hehe
<globe> graft: yea,  I just have a 104-key kbd, with f5,f6,f7 setup for volume control (simmilar ot mac).  They adjust/mute volume control, but only the "master" volume (which does nothing)
<linuxvampire> too many RPGs, now I'm roleplaying iRC :(
* livingdaylig put a stake thgough linuxvampire
<fredJones840> haha
<linuxvampire> that better be oak, or else yer in TRUBBULL!
<graft> globe: you mean the ALSA master volume channel?
<dfgas> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ashzilla> linuxvampire: that didn't work :P
<fre4k> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<globe> graft: I don't know what that is.
<graft> globe: um, what does it adjust, then?
<linuxvampire> oh boy I'm lagging.
<globe> graft: nothing that I notice...
<linuxvampire> *looks around* Im not at HOME! *gasp*
<fre4k> i upgraded to edgy but my firefox is still 1.5 :(
<dcordes> how can i run a console in my gnome desktop without no keyboard?
<prova> I can't find the firefox link in ubuntu: where is it?
<graft> globe: so how do you know it's doing anything?
<fredJones840> alright .. ive gotta figure out what the hells goin on here ..
<linuxvampire> fre4k: GOOD, 2.0 crashes a lot in edgy,,, for me.
<graft> dcordes: telepathy
<graveson> where do i find out about supported hardware. is core 2 duo supported,because i cannot install dapper
<globe> graft: it adjusts something, it shows pretty icons and slider bars and such, but the output does not change
<linuxvampire> LinuxMint=close enough..
* ashzilla yawns
<prova> I can't find the firefox link in ubuntu: where is it?
<fre4k> linuxvampire: are u using the mozilla build or the ubuntu build ?
<graft> globe: um, is the pretty icons at the OS level or some BIOS thing?
<globe> prova: type 'firefox &'
<Potatoking> hey there! I'm getting crazy with my w-lan on edgy... I'm using the bcm43xx-cutter and the gnome-network-manager. in the nm-applet my network is displayed but when I try to connect, it failes... does anyone have a hint?
<globe> graft: os.
<prova> I've just ubuntu vers. 5.10
<linuxvampire> fre4k: whatever came stock, I'll check after automatix gets done wasting other peoples' bandwidth.
<ashzilla> linuxvampire: just running /server <newserveraddress> disconnected me from this server and reconnected to the server I entered.
<dcordes> xmms
<globe> graft: its from gnome
<prova> ok globe, I'll try.
<metres> novo: fglrxinfo ?!
<linuxvampire> Potatoking: my buddy has that card too, we smoked a LOT of cigarettes whilst dealing with it :(
<ashzilla> lol
<graft> globe: um, hrm. it's messing with ESD levels or something?
<pango_> ciao
<dfgas> dfgas@p42400-cool:~$ umount /network/music
<dfgas> umount: it seems /network/music is mounted multiple times
<dfgas> dfgas@p42400-cool:~$
<fre4k> okay
<jimmy-james> anyone know how to install vim plugins on edgy? i do not have a .vim folder in my home dir, do i need to create one?
<dfgas> how do i fix that?
<linuxvampire> then went to the garage, smoked (something) and played Tank Wars instead.
<pango_> hei, c' nessuno in italiano
<pango_> ?
<linuxvampire> tank wars=scorched earth=sabotage that is..
<LjL> !it | pango_
<ubotu> pango_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<globe> graft: got me.  I just gave up on the kbd thing and switched to xfce -- it has an applet that lets you choose which volume level it adjusts.  But that leaves me w/o kbd control
<pango_> yeah
<Potatoking> linuxvampire: oh I don't smoke... and I don't wanna start... did you found a solution?
<linuxvampire> xfce is kool, but E17 is quite coolt oo. :D
<prova> 'firefox &' return an error.
<pango_> excuse me!
<pango_> bye!
<globe> prova: do you have it installed?
<linuxvampire> Potatoking: that's the problem... I suggested we try ndiswrapper and he didn't wanna mess with it.
<linuxvampire> so we gave up :\
<linuxvampire> he's got a hard-wired connection to the router anyway, so he doesn't mind it much.
<graft> globe: well, i don't use gnome, so i can't help too much, but... you can run alsamixer while you're adjusting levels and see if it fiddles with those levels directly, that'll show you what channel it's changing
<lewix> hi
<Potatoking> I tried ndiswrapper too... but that didn't worked at all
<prova> synaptic says yes
<linuxvampire> moved his comp into another room in the floor.
<globe> graft: hmm...it is adjusting the "Master M" channel
<linuxvampire> uh oh
<linuxvampire> I have 14mb free on my system partition
<fre4k> has anyone tried xgl on edgy
<linuxvampire> this aint good.
<graft> globe: that's totally useless, master mono channel
<graft> globe: you want it to adjust the 'master' channel...
<globe> graft: tell me about it.
<fre4k> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jinkguns> Is there a easy way to figure out what kind of file system is on a disk?
<graft> globe: any idea wht the applet is?
<globe> graft: its gnome that is adjusting the wrong channel if you ask me...
<linuxvampire> just forced automatix to take a break :(
<Jinkguns> A filesystem that Ubuntu can't read at the moment.
<lewix> I want to resize my partitions, I have 40gb for win and 40 for ubuntu. However, I want to resize it, and I can't find qtparted on ubuntu.  How can I install it step by step as a newbie I am. My other question is how to uninstall ubuntu once I partitioned my hd and install it again
<linuxvampire> lewix: try cfdisk
<linuxvampire> its for the brave.
<lewix> linuxvampire, I'm a newbie
<lewix> I dont know bravery
<linuxvampire> type "cfdisk" at a terminal, "its so simple, a CAVEMAN can do it!"
<LjL> !volumeid | Jinkguns
<ubotu> volumeid: volume identification tool. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 108 kB
<fredJones840> haha
<linuxvampire> it's pretty easy to use as far as terminal-based apps go.
<linuxvampire> brb
<fredJones840> hey im a caveman and i take offense to that
<globe> brb
<Nazcafan> hi I am having trouble configuring a rt61 wifi card
<lewix> linuxvampire: is it trust worthy
<linuxvampire> I wonder why LinuxMint took up like 2.7GB.. hmmm
<linuxvampire> lewix: it's the cat's meow.
<freezer> hi
<freezer> any virtuozzo admin here?
<linuxvampire> it is my mistress of the night.
<dreamer> huh, youtube-vids only play the first 2 seconds ..
<lewix> linuxvampire, : lol
<linuxvampire> Madame Cfdiscus!
<Nazcafan> iwconfig + dhclient work fine but ifup won't work (dhclient gets no lease)
<hentai> somebody just sold a PS3 on eBay for $9.99
<lewix> linuxvampire, : thanks, I'll give it a try
<linuxvampire> ok um someone tell me the name of a really huge app that comes with edgy that I dont need lol
<fredJones840> what?!
<linuxvampire> I need SPAAAAACE
<djkosh> hi all! uhm, i hope i don't risk getting a rtfm, but, i just installed edgy and have been trying to get my sb awe32 soundcard to work (which was no problem with 5.x releases, as i can recall) but now i am really stuck. maybe this came up here before? can somebody help?
<fredJones840> prolly broken
<LjL> linuxvampire: openoffice?
<hentai> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280050635902&ru=http://search.ebay.com:80/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=280050635902&fvi=1
<linuxvampire> already whacked OO.org
<hentai> new, sealed in box
<linuxvampire> that gave me like 200mb
<linuxvampire> :[
<fredJones840> crazy
<linuxvampire> I hae like 14mb free
<fredJones840> wtf was i . heh
<linuxvampire> WHY I picked a 3gb partition for system, I'll never know.
<linuxvampire> my HD's like <win2k>, swap, <fat32> and <linux>
<LjL> linuxvampire: that's definitely too little for most purposes. tried apt-get clean?
<fredJones840> yep no shit
<linuxvampire> well um
<linuxvampire> I was installing stuff
<linuxvampire> that needed to be in archives
<linuxvampire> :(
<globe> anybody know what applet gnome uses to adjust volume from keyboard shortcuts?
<linuxvampire> then I got a little popup on my *cough* gnome taskbar that said (100% of your space is used on /*
<linuxvampire> which isn't kewl
<linuxvampire> :(
<lewix> linuxvampire, I tried it and there's a fatal error
<linuxvampire> Im gonna uninstall gnome lol
<lewix> 'can't read the disk'
<sobpanic> hey guys -- can anyone tell me, if my mobo isn't explicitly listed on the hardware support list, does it mean it's not compatible with Ubuntu?
<linuxvampire> lewix: now THATS weird :(
<synjet> globe: is your laptop very old? my 2 yr old laptop had its vol control button working..
<linuxvampire> brb2me!
<LjL> linuxvampire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization <- look at "finding packages to remove"
<lewix> hmm
<globe> synjet: its not a laptop, and no, its pretty new.
<kitche> sobpanic: what kind of motherboard IDE?
<cafe_> greetings, I am converting a Inet cafe in Fullerton, Ca USA over to ubuntu, from fedora, the good news is everything works with the 2.4 kernel, however when I try to load edgy sound breaks (SI7012 w intel8x0) perhaps you can help me get this to work w/edgy so we have the latest , or it is it more advisable to use dapper w/the 2.4 kernel??? Any Solutions??
<mikeo1f> how do i backup my ubuntu dapper install to dvd
<sobpanic> kitche: it's a Biostar NF325-A7 nForce3 754 socket, with IDE yep
<mikeo1f> want to do a backup of system files before i upgrade to edgy
<graft> cafe_: why a 2.4 kernel? welcome to the 21st century, man...
<globe> sobpanic: what is IDE?
<kitche> sobpanic: hmm it should be supported you might have to do something with the nforce but by default it should work
<LjL> globe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AT_Attachment
<cafe_> graft - why use a 2.6 kernel that doesn't load the sound drivers proplerly- when 2.4 works
<kitche> graft: 2.4 kernel people still use since it's "stable"
<tim167> is there a way to convert.mp4 into .wav ? thanks
<rickyfingers> cafe_: the word around this channel is that edgy is a development release, not as stable as dapper
<SpriteSODA> guys someone free to help?
<graft> cafe_: oh, you mean edgy 2.6 kernel breaks
<carlosqueso> cafe_ have you tried to compile the drivers directly in the kernel
<carlosqueso> ?
<carlosqueso> I had to for my soundcard
<cafe_> yes I re-compiled alsa - without any luck
<sobpanic> globe: the IDE is just regular ATA i think, if that what you mean
<rickyfingers> SpriteSODA: just go ahead and ask, no need for pleasantries
<SpriteSODA> how can i change the theme of the system from the terminal?
<carlosqueso> but as a module, or directly in
<SpriteSODA> it created a huge error with beryl
<graft> cafe_: how's it breaking?
<kitche> actually edgy is pretty stable if you do a complete reinstall an upgrade always breaks a system really
<SpriteSODA> and shot me out of the system
<globe> LjL, sobpanic: lol.  IDE.  right.  hard drive.  I was thinking development environment on the mobo.
<rickyfingers> SpriteSODA: I don't use beryl
<LjL> mouarf
<sobpanic> kitche, thanks, the reason i'm asking is because Ubuntu is is hanging when i try to install it
<globe> SpriteSODA: you can kill beryl from the term: killall beryl
<sobpanic> oh, hehe
<SpriteSODA> mmm
<stoft> I just switched from KDE to Gnome, any suggestions for a mediaplayer with same/similar functionality to Amarok?
<SpriteSODA> what does it do exactly? will it prevent it from loading at boot?
<globe> but then you will have to start metacity manually
<sobpanic> i wouldn't know
<kitche> stoft: banshee
<graft> why would you switch from KDE to Gnome?
<LjL> !players | stoft
<ubotu> stoft: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<globe> SpriteSODA: no, just terminates the session for now
<SpriteSODA> the problem is that i get stuck after i fill in username and password
<stoft> thnx LjL, kitche
<cafe_> graft: sound fails to work in edgy, it works in breezy & dapper, --- rickyfingers: thanks for the word of faith in dapper - sounds like I should stick with the working and forget running beryl for now
<SpriteSODA> during the loading with the music
<kitche> stoft: banshee is as close as amarok for
<kitche> grr hit the enter button gnome
<globe> SpriteSODA: mmm.  try changing your session to some other windows manager
<stoft> graft: sorry, I don't have an answer for your question.
<graft> cafe_: i mean, how does it fail to work? do modules not load, etc.? or what?
<SpriteSODA> which file is the boot file of the OS? maybe i can disable beryl from there
<joachim-n> how do I get debug packages?
<rickyfingers> cafe_: I for one and perfectly happy with the default gui provided with Ubuntu. Gnome works great, not so complex, winds up saving me time
<graveson> does edgy support core2 duo and if so where can i find the torrent file ?
<rickyfingers> cafe_: I don't know anything about beryl, but for now Gnome works fine
<stoft> graft: I switched with 6.10, because I thought KDE was buggy (it turned out to be something else) and now I've kind of stayed in Gnome. Gonna give it a try. Maybe I'll go back to KDE, maybe not.
<cafe_> It loads the modules - it just won't address the hardware - works in fedora 6 running 2.6, of course that is red hat and we are talking debain - 2 different planets
<dnite> is there a way to search though your installed packages to find any orphaned dependencies automatically?
<stoft> dnite:  try "orphan"
<stoft> dnite: I think it will do the job
<graft> cafe_: and i'm assuming alsa is configured correctly, etc.
<carlosqueso> !deborphan | dnite
<ubotu> dnite: deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<sobpanic> so here's what happens when i try to boot of the CD: the main Ubuntu menu loads and i choose "Start or Install Ubuntu," the Linux Kernel loads, the Ubuntu logo shows up and the slidebar runs for a while, then i just get dropped to a screen with a blinking cursor and it stalls there... anyone know what might be causing that?
<stoft> doh, wrong name... :)
<dnite> stoft, cool. thanks. x=)
<cafe_> seems so, - aplay -l shows the hardware properly
<bimberi> graveson: torrent files here http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/  i know that it supports dual-core PCs
<graft> isn't there an apt-get way to do that? apt-get autoremove or some such?
<carlosqueso> cafe_ are alsa and your sound drivers compiled as modules?
<Xorlev> Anyone here have problems with Software RAID after going to Edgy? More specifically, it freezes after running /script/local-top and then goes a little farther, registered usbhid, then stops booting. The hdd activity light pulses steadily, but I'll come back half an hour later and it'll still be doing that
<vaw> hello
<stoft> dnite: there was an article about orphan packages at debian-administration not long ago, take a peek there.
<pipipi> hi, does Ubuntu have a sound manager similar to the one in Windows?
<vaw> I wanted to know if Ubuntu-desktop works as a livecd and if it comes with an usable gcc
<pipipi> which controls volume settings for your sound card, for both line out and line in
<tim167> hi all, I'm looking for a way to convert 100 .mp4 files into .wav files with a script or something...any ideas ? (playing them and recording them in another app is going to take too long...)
<LjL> graft, dnite: yes, if you're on Edgy apt-get autoremove will do the trick. on Dapper, you can use aptitude (but you have to use it when installing packages as well, for the automatic removal to work), or things like deborphan and debfoster (not quite automatic)
<cafe_> carlosqueso: at first they were - then I compiled them into the kernel
<tim167> pipipi: alsamixer
<cafe_> still no dice
<carlosqueso> strange....does oss work?
<pipipi> thanks
<carlosqueso> vaw...yes and yes
<vaw> carlosqueso, thankyou
<carlosqueso> np
<rickyfingers> Xorlev: was just recompiling my kernel, and I noticed this line in menu.lst: # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your
<rickyfingers> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<rickyfingers> default
<cafe_> oss tries to use different hardware that doesn't corrospond to the hardware in the computer (RealTek chipset)
<kitche> cafe_: I m gonna ask you somethign by chance did you compielt he modem sound also? into the kernel since that's what I have to do for intel AC97 sound card
<carlosqueso> weird...
<Xorlev> rickyfingers: Hmm, lemmie take a look.
<lakin> I'm trying to change the default paper size of tetex using "sudo texconfig" but it's not working, I regenerate the pdf and it's still using a4.  The latex is setup to be letter and I need it to be letter .. any ideas?
<cafe_> kitche - there is no modem in the machine
<graft> cafe_: is it just a mixer issue?
<kitche> cafe_: doesn't amtter it still needs modem sound for some reason I took my modem out of my computer but still need the modem sound for it to work
<rioghal> lakin, why would you need sudo for that? doesn't that just change the paper size for the root user?
<lakin> rioghal: aaah, good call, I don't know but I'll try your suggestion
<rioghal> kitche, is it a sound/modem combo?
<rioghal> lakin, :)
<cafe_> hmmm - I have looked this up on ubuntuforums and nobody had figured it out, I suppose I will try to comple the modem into the kernel
<rioghal> lakin, yeah, sounds like a 'per-user' thing
<lakin> rioghal: I just ran it as my user, selected letter and re-generated my document, but the resulting pdf is still a4
<kitche> rioghal: no my AC97 needs the AC97 modem soudn enabled int he kernel to have my sound work found that out just a few days ago
<rioghal> kitche, that sucks
<lakin> rioghal: nevermind, I think I might have found it ... thanks
<rioghal> lakin, well, it was a thought
<amrnet> evolution do not seem to use arabic character encoding. is there a way to overcome or configure that
<javiolo> is truth that ubuntu will stop making a ppc version ?
<linuxvampire_> *gasp*
<lakin> rioghal, strangely enough when running it as sudo, it did set it up in my home directory (for my usual user) ... but permissions were wrong
<lakin> rioghal: thank you!  now I can print my thesis by the due date.
<rioghal> lakin, is it a gui app?
<lakin> rioghal: no
<rioghal> lakin, youre welcome, glad you got it sorted
<Xorlev> rickyfingers: That wasn't it, I have a default of 0 and not saved. Either way, I'm using mdadm
<linuxvampire_> is there a meta package for all the gnome wm stuff, but doesnt mess up gtk apps?
<mikeo1f> how do i backup my ubuntu dapper install to dvd
<rioghal> mikeo1f, you might be interested in partimage
<blue-frog> I have 87 keys on my french vaio keyboard, any idea of what kind of keyboard I must use in system/pref/keyboard?
<rioghal> !partimage > mikeo1f
<rickyfingers> Xorlev: sorry, I'm getting in over my head talking about raid any how, I just remembered that from menu.lst (did I call it grub.conf?) because I had just read it.
<mikeo1f> is there a way to only back up system files though?
<mikeo1f> like system restore in windows
<Xorlev> rickyfingers: Thanks for that though :)
<rioghal> mikeo1f, partimage will backup the enitre partition
<mikeo1f> i know... i dont have space for the entire partition
<kitche> mike01f: partimage is what you want it backups all of your data
<kitche> mikeo1f: like my partition is 36 gigs but it onyl backuped up 3.16 and made it fit on a cd
<rioghal> mikeo1f, you might also want to open a term and type: apt-cache search backup
<Eclipse75> hello world
<mikeo1f> how much was used?
<synjet> Eclipse75: Hello Alien! :)
<mikeo1f> /dev/sda1            288370908 241475892  32246552  89% /
<rickyfingers> mikeolf: another idea is to use dd in combination with bzcat to create a compressed image
<Eclipse75> hehe
<DonLemmi> hi, does 6.10 no longer have an inittab?
<mikeo1f> lol i dont think it will be possible to backup 200 gigs
<rioghal> mikeo1f, kitche partimage only backsup the *used* bit of a partition and you can compress the backup to make it really small.
<mikeo1f> on a dvd
<mikeo1f> 200 gigs is used
<furio_> I just set up an ubuntu server, I plan to run ruby on rails on it... it looks like the default ruby package doesn't include ruby gems, is there another package that does?
<rioghal> mikeo1f, it will if you have only used 2 gigs of that 200 gig drive
<kitche> rioghal: yes isn't that what I said :)
<mikeo1f> lol actually 241gigs is used
<nativow> Hi! Which apt should I get to help me config my wireless network????
<rioghal> kitche, oh, yeah, my bad
<mikeo1f> i just want to back up system files and programs
<mikeo1f> beacuse the edgy upgrade wont mess with that stuff
<rioghal> mikeo1f, maybe use the tar command to backup some directories?
<synjet> nativow: your wireless doesnt work using the network-manager?
<rickyfingers> nativow: as far as I know everything is already included in ubuntu, accept ndiswrapper, you made need that one
<rickyfingers> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chrisbittner> what application can play .mp3 files???
<Eclipse75> amarok
<Eclipse75> xmms
<rickyfingers> nativow: check out that link from ubotu
<kitche> !mp3|chrisbittner:
<ubotu> chrisbittner:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eclipse75> and use vlc for any videos :)
<rioghal> mikeo1f, well, if you back up your dapper system files and install edgy and edgy messes things up, you can't restore the dapper system files and expect edgy to work if the dapper stuff isnt compatiable
<Eclipse75> while also installed the wmv codec :)
<Bueller> anyone?
<rickyfingers> Eclipse75: is vlc what people are going to in stead of mplayer - I notice mplayer's last release was a long tme ago
<hangfire> anyone what?
<Bueller> so here's what happens when i try to boot of the CD: the main Ubuntu menu loads and i choose "Start or Install Ubuntu," the Linux Kernel loads, the Ubuntu logo shows up and the slidebar runs for a while, then i just get dropped to a screen with a blinking cursor and it stalls there... anyone know what might be causing that?
<rogue780> vlc is the best for any video
<nativow> synjet, i`m looking for 'network-manager' but i cant find it in Synaptic
<Eclipse75> eh i guess rickyfingers. vlc plays pretty well everything excluding quicktime
<trench-> vlc is kinda like the swiss army knife of vid players
<rogue780> rickyfingers, MPlayer just released a nice update a few weeks ago
<rogue780> afk
<Eclipse75> maybe real player also?
<synjet> nativow: sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager
<Eclipse75> er real media files
<synjet> nativow: but it is part of ubuntu
<carlosqueso> Bueller: are you trying to install?
<synjet> nativow: what youmight need is ndiswrapper or ipw2200
<Eclipse75> mplayer codecs + vlc = good
<fredJones840> ive got a copy of ubuntu thats been doing the same thing to me .. except it freezes in the second installation step
<rickyfingers> Eclipse75, rogue780: I just compiled mplayer today, as usual, plays just about anything I can throw at it.
<Bueller> carlosqueso: yes, trying to install version 6.10
* dreamer still having probs with his usb-optical-mouse in dapper
<carlosqueso> have either of you tried the alternate CD?
<Eclipse75> yeah mplayer is nice
<rogue780> rickyfingers, except for tivo videos. nobody has made a tivo codec for linux yet
<Eclipse75> can you play videos from the terminal with mplayer?
<hangfire> Bueller-did you choose clean format when you install?
<avenger__> sup?
<fredJones840> i didnt wipe the harddrive first tho .. so im going to go do that and see if it works better
<GhostFreeman> How can I see what version of AIGLX i am running
<synjet> Eclipse75: you can also play videos in terminal with mplayer in ASCII format :)
<avenger__> tell me
<rickyfingers> Eclipse75: yeah, it's too easy, it's just mplayer video-file-name
<GhostFreeman> or what version Radeon drivers I am running
<graft> Eclipse75: you mean within X, or from the console?
<archangelpetro> does anyone use eclipse to code java here? cuz im having issues with getting java5 to work with it.. synaptic believes, for some reason, that i need gcj-4.1 to run eclipse?
<bhudda> Anyone know why my screen turns off while I am watching a movie in VLC fullscreen?
<fredJones840> no i use java sun studio
<Bueller> hangfire: i don't think i even get to that option -- i can't get much past the main Ubuntu boot menu and a loading progress bar -- then it stalls
<trench-> screensaver kicking in? powersave feature perhaps?
<kitche> !java|archangelpetro
<ubotu> archangelpetro: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<fredJones840> the studio enterprise 8 .. fn sweet ass prog
<Bueller> could it be a hardware problem?
<dreamer> anybody with exp. in usb-optical-moues in dapper ?
<javiolo> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<synjet> Bueller: might be a bad image.. try writing another CD
<kitche> archangelpetro: you have to do the update-alternatives command also
<hangfire> Bueller- well then thats the problem, you do have that option. Ubuntu install is so easy it is easy to overlook simple options
<rickyfingers> Eclipse75, graft: yeah, I'm assuming you mean in an X environment. then you hack you're buddies machine, put a cron job that calls mplayer to play an interesting video, and wait for him to figure out what's happening.
<bhudda> i dunno i looked in the preferences but there wasn't anything. I also turned off my screensaver
<rogue780> afk
<archangelpetro> kitche, i have.. but it doesnt change it :/
<archangelpetro> kitche, it wont allow me to change the jre for some reason
<Bueller> synjet: i tried that, no dice
<Bueller> hangfire: i would feel stupid, but lemme double check
<graft> holy SHIT, this aalib stuff is cool!
<pluma> archangelpetro, try installing the Sun JDK manually and then using update-alternatives to fix the binaries associations
<graft> Eclipse75: you can also play stuff from a console if you have a framebuffer set up
<pluma> archangelpetro, also, I'd suggest installing Eclipse manually. I don't know whether the repo version is finally somewhat up to date. It was still at 3.1 last I checked.
<bighil> hi, edgy install always locks my system completly down in the same place: 87% setting clock. The hardware is new Asus P5B with Core duos. Anyone have an idea?
<rickyfingers> bighil: is your bios up to date?
<bighil> hmm that could be, havent looked
<archangelpetro> pluma, aye i think you are right..
<Bueller> hangfire: my only options are -- "Start or Install Ubuntu (or in safe graphics mode)," Check CD for defects, Memory Test, Boot from First Hard Drive, and then Help, Language, Keymap, VGA, and Accessability
<rickyfingers> bighil: there's another quick and dirty thing you could do, and you might break a lot of stuff, but if that's coming from scripts in /etc/rc.whatever
<ploom> bighil, setting clock or synchronizing clock (latter one  can be cancelled with ctrl+c)?
* Eclipse75 dances
<IndyGUnFreak> have you tried downloading the alternate install cd?
<rickyfingers> bighil: you could just comment stuff about setting clock
<hangfire> Bueller, after you choose start or install Ubuntu you will have the option to format
<carlosqueso> !alternate cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternate cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pluma> archangelpetro, I went with the binaries from Sun and Eclipse and after tweaking update-alternatives Eclipse worked like a charm.
<bieb_work> I have a useradd question... if I type useradd -D there are settings for group, home, inactive, expire, etc... if I type useradd joe, it just creates the user, no home dir .. am I missing something?
<bighil> the alternate install cd would be my next try, thanks for the answers
<Bueller> hangfire: what I've been saying is that its after I go to Start or Install that I get stalled at a blinking cursor
<Zambezi> If the mouse is work, but every other application freezed, is it the WM fault then? The application I used during the freeze was gftp (GTK).
<IndyGUnFreak> good luck.
<archangelpetro> pluma, i assume that if i install the binaries from sun (im on amd64 btw)... that when i look at update-alternatives... it'll show the install path and give me the choice?
<Eclipse75> adduser
<Eclipse75> adduser eclipse75
<hangfire> Bueller- oh, dont know then
<pluma> archangelpetro, nah. You need to add the paths via update-alternatives yourself.
<bieb_work> Eclipse.. I mean on my ubuntu box..
<synjet> bieb_work: tried using the GUI? System-->Admin-->Users?
<bieb_work> not here
<trench-> i want to install kubuntu on my em64t workstation...but the 64 bit 6.10 install can't load the gui, like it can't load my vidcard, which is a 7900GTX...i'm new to kubuntu, so i wouldn't know how to install from terminal...any ideas, anyone?
<Bueller> hangfire: yah, me neither :)
<bieb_work> syn.. I wanted to learn the CLI way also
<pluma> archangelpetro, basically, just let the binary unpack everything and then put that directory in /usr/java/jdk1.5.0_whathaveyou or wherever you want and set up the alternatives.
<IndyGUnFreak> my system will run the 64bit installations, but I've never had luck with them.
<archangelpetro> pluma well it's weird eclipse when i download it from the repos... it doesnt find the java5 VM :/ never had that issue before... i dont know how to manually set up alternatives either
<IndyGUnFreak> try the i386 version..
<pluma> archangelpetro, I did that and then symlinked the most recent Sun JDK to /usr/java/jdk so I only need to update one alternative when I want to switch between JDK versions
<trench-> so just try i386 then?
<trench-> i'll give that a try...thanks
<IndyGUnFreak> thats what i would do trench
<pluma> archangelpetro, try "man update-alternatives" from the console. Pretty self-explanatory. You need to add paths for every important binary (java, javac, etc) tho
<LadyNikon> hmm
<IndyGUnFreak> the 64bit has always gave me probs.
<trench-> i see
<ph8> if i know something is recognised - how can i find it's device pointer and mount it? -> it wasn't recognised as portable storage, just a 'dell device' - it's a dell pda
<IndyGUnFreak> but i use an ATI video card, so i expect probs..lol
<trench-> hehehe...
<rickyfingers> IndyGUnFreak: I had problems with almost every 64 bit distro until I updated my bios
<archangelpetro> pluma i'll do that.. it's still kinad weird though that the JRE isnt detected after install.
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm, my bios is up to date, but 64bit, always freezes, locks up during install, etc.
<trench-> my bios is up to date...running gentoo on it atm...got kubuntu on my laptop
<IndyGUnFreak> just never works for me.
<IndyGUnFreak> i've never had an issue with any 32bit version of ubuntu..
<trench-> i just want to try kubuntu on my faster machine...downloading i386 now
<qatsi> uhmmm..im having troubles with ndiswrapper...when i have to do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, i get this error: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument...anyone knows why ?? thank you :)
<pluma> archangelpetro, I don't know whether the repo Eclipse is any different, but are you sure the JDK is in its search path when you search for installed JDKs?
<rickyfingers> Here's a n00b question: what if you do a 32 bit install of ubuntu, then compile a 64 bit kernel
<IndyGUnFreak> I dont' like Kub, but it works fine for m.e
<rickyfingers> will that boot?
<linuxvampire_> heh
<trench-> lol
<linuxvampire_> is gentoo any good if you're on dialup?
<IndyGUnFreak> i have no idea ricky..lol
<linuxvampire_> I downloaded an iso earlier
<IndyGUnFreak> nothing is good if you're on dial up.. :)
<linuxvampire_> like as far as coming with all the crap you need to compile a modem drvier?
<linuxvampire_> headers, blah, etc?
<archangelpetro> pluma, well i find the 1.5.0 JRE when i run "update-alternatives .... "  it's just when it's selected eclipse says cant find it? if that's what u meant
<trench-> linuxvampire_, in my experience with gentoo, that will depend on the modem being used
<linuxvampire_> intel 536
<IndyGUnFreak> i've never had any luck getting a modem to work under LInux, except many many moons ago, with Mandrake 9.0
<linuxvampire_> in ubuntu requires basic gcc crap
<linuxvampire_> headers, and restricted modules.. havent tried another distro heh
<qatsi> any idea why the error while doing sudo modprone ndiswrapper.......
<pluma> archangelpetro, is that the JRE from the repository?
<linuxvampire_> oh well
<linuxvampire_> i gotta run, you folks have fun :D
<trench-> well, it won't be as easy as ubuntu...i tell you that :)
<rickyfingers> qatsi: if you're typenig modprone that's the problem, it's modprobe
<chrisbittner> how do i get a wmv codec?
<IndyGUnFreak> i don't think anything is as easy as Ubuntu.
<archangelpetro> pluma, aye it's JRE from multiverse  sun-java5-jre
<qatsi> rickyfingers: sorry, typo error, just in IRC :p, im typing modprobe
<rickyfingers> qatsi: one more thing, it should be sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<qatsi> rickyfingers: the same error :S
<rickyfingers> qatsi: no wait, I'm getting confused.
<Bueller> oh hmm -- dumb question -- if i have an AMD Athlon 64 does that mean i need the alternate 64 bit install of Ubuntu?
<globe> is it possible to use kde's kooldock in xfce/gnome?  cairo-dock is a pain and kiba is a resource hog
<James_T_Kirk> hello
<R9KMC> same problem
<qatsi> rickyfingers: yes, the -i is in ndiswrapper for installing :p
<R9KMC> hi
<IndyGUnFreak> it doesn't "need" it bueller..,
<rickyfingers> qatsi: first, do sudo nidswrapper -i <driver-file-name>
<kuja> Bueller: Would be ideal
<R9KMC> Grub: ERROR 18
<Some_Person> I have a big problem
<rickyfingers> qatsi: then yeah, modprobe nidiswrapper
<IndyGUnFreak> 64bit has never worked for me.
<pluma> archangelpetro, hm... tried downloading a JDK from Sun and unpacking that somewhere? I think Eclipse is looking for a specific directory hierarchy which the repo version might not provide
<R9KMC> i tried to do grub-install and everything
<James_T_Kirk> man grub...
<IndyGUnFreak> i prefer the 32bit apps, but YMMV
<R9KMC> no way
<Some_Person> Somehow I ended up with a version of libc6 and libc6-dev that conflict
<Bueller> kuja: thanks, maybe thats why my install is failing, im using the regular install ISO
<rickyfingers> qatsi: so you are using the -i to install?
<qatsi> rickyfingers: and then the error shows up
<R9KMC> can anyone help me
<kuja> Bueller: It should still work.
<Lam_> anyone know how to disable hardware IrDA?
<Some_Person> They are broken package
<IndyGUnFreak> bu4eller, regular install should work no matter what
<rickyfingers> qatsi: ndiswrapper doesn't work for every inf
<kitche> R9KMC hang on a sec
<R9KMC> kitche: ok
<James_T_Kirk> i got a problem with network manager
<IndyGUnFreak> i'd try the alternate install CD, before tyring 64bit.. it can be a pain in the..
<rickyfingers> qatsi: sourceforge has a good list of .inf files that work with current version of ndiswrapper
<archangelpetro> pluma, would i not be able to alter it in its config then?
<James_T_Kirk> it worked on my WPA2 network
<kitche> R9KMC: this is what the error means Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds max supported by BIOS
<Bueller> kuja: it doesn't even get much past the CD boot screen :-/
<Some_Person> libc6 is version 2.3.6.ds1-7
<James_T_Kirk> but suddenly, it stops at one green point
<kuja> Bueller: Could be a bad burn
<R9KMC> kitche: how to select?
<kuja> Bueller: Try burning it again at a lower rate
<qatsi> rickyfingers: uhmm, ill look for em, but the issue isnt in the driver, is in ndiswrapper itself :(
<ashika> Can someone help me out with installing PRBoom?
<Some_Person> libc6-dev is version 2.3.2.ds1-22sarge4
<James_T_Kirk> tooltip says its waiting for network key
<kuja> Bueller: Safest would be 2x or 4x write speed
<kitche> R9KMC: so I think it has to do with how your hard drive is setup and/or how your BIOS is setup
<James_T_Kirk> can someone help me?
<rickyfingers> qatsi: ok I don't know why I'm trying to fly blind here.  what is the error message?
<Some_Person> how can i replace these with versions from the repos?
<IndyGUnFreak> anyone know how to get that 3D desktop(you've probably seen the video on youtube), working
<James_T_Kirk> i use edgy
<Bueller> kuja: i reburned once, but a different speed might be better, ill try it
<pluma> archangelpetro, no idea. I never messed much around with the config files of Eclipse. It worked fine when I manually installed it.
<R9KMC> kitche: I will try
<kuja> !compiz | IndyGUnFreak
<ubotu> IndyGUnFreak: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<qatsi> rickyfingers: hehe, the error is: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<erUSUL> R9KMC: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB
<Some_Person> i need big help
<pluma> archangelpetro, only drawback for me is that I now have to run Eclipse as root whenever I want to auto-update it. But that's not much different from the normal updates anyway.
<kitche> R9KMC:  This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).    Try an update for your BIOS and/or move your boot partition to the front (or at least into the appropriate range).
<steveire> Any installation experts about? I want to do a more interactive install from the start. Once when I was installing (Alternate CD) I chose not to install grub, and got to a installation todo list of everything, and had to resume the installation at that point. Can I start the install interactively?
<Some_Person> someone replaced my libc6 and libc6-dev with weirdo  versions
<Some_Person> libc6 is version 2.3.6.ds1-7
<Some_Person> libc6-dev is version 2.3.2.ds1-22sarge4
<archangelpetro> pluma, i just cant understand why it's not working... there's no reason it should fail to find the 1.5.0 JRE
<MtJB> i bought a linksys wireless pci adapter that i am having trouble getting to work on edgy
<rickyfingers> qatsi: give me a second, I think that error means you have a corrupted module, or a module for a different version of a kernel
<Some_Person> i need to replace them with versions from the repos
<Some_Person> how do i do that?
<kitche> Some_Person: yeha it seems like they still have the sarge-dev packages int he repo
<rickyfingers> qatsi: I want to check.
<MtJB> do i need to install wlan or something, in addition to the driver?
<Some_Person> these versions are not in the repos and are causing problems
<Some_Person> how do i revert them back to repos versions?
<kitche> Some_Person: just install the version that is in the repo but sarge seems to be a debian package
<mikeo1f> how do i upgrade to edgy?
<qatsi> rickyfingers: it may be posible, because i dont remember if synaptic installed ndiswrapper or if automatix did....if it was automatix, its probable that the module is corrupt....
<Tron2> i've just installed unbuntu and the ati drivers for my 9200SE but im still getting loads of screen lag, is there anything i can do to get it running smoothly?
<pluma> archangelpetro, did you try tracking down the path of the JRE and then pointing Eclipse directly at it? Maybe it's just not looking in the right place (illogical as that sounds).
<mikeo1f> i am running dapper server with kde and gnome installed
<kitche> !upgrade|mikeo1f
<ubotu> mikeo1f: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Some_Person> i only install packages from websites and the ubuntu repos
<redguy> !upgrade > mikeo1f
<Some_Person> do i need to download them with my browser?
<IndyGUnFreak> i read a post the other day somewhere about someone having a problem after running the ugprade..
<archangelpetro> pluma, i'll have a look
<IndyGUnFreak> i did a clean install with no probs.
<kitche> Some_Person you cna download it thought he repos but that sarge package is for debian which isn't really compatible with ubuntu
<pluma> archangelpetro, if all else fails, just enter the JRE info manually. More annoying, but it should do the trick.
<R9KMC> kitche: :( no cylender menu or something like that in the bios section
<Some_Person> i didnt install that sarge package
<steveire> No one any idea?
<LinuxHelp> I just installed Ubuntu 6.10, and I'm wondering whether my / is mounted with nodiratime,noatime ? Here is my cat /proc/mounts: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/yyFdZy80.html
<Some_Person> maybe my dad did
<furio_> apache2 is not able to see my FQDN... hostname -f also just returns the hostname, and that's all that's specified in /etc/hostname... if I add a domain name to /etc/hostname, is that the fix for this, or do I change something else?
<IndyGUnFreak> sorry steve, no clue
<Scorpmoon> I read flash 9 beta 2 is out for linux, how do I install it into Ubuntu ?
<kitche> R9KMC: did you read what I pasted after you said you would tyr that?
<kitche> R9KMC: if you didn't see it before  This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).    Try an update for your BIOS and/or move your boot partition to the front (or at least into the appropriate range).
<synjet> kitche: dload the tar file, untar it and copy the ".so" file to plugins dir of .mozilla
<rickyfingers> qatsi: I think that might be the best thing to do - just use synaptic to re-install ndiswrapper,
<LinuxHelp> What I'm also asking, is whether you guys think noatime,nodiratime is neccessary in a desktop machine that doesnt get backed up?
<synjet> sorry, that was for Scopmoon
<R9KMC> kitche: ok i will try it too
<ab0z> Hello
<rickyfingers> qatsi: or even just download source from sourceforge and compile it yourself, it's not that bad, I've done it before.
<IndyGUnFreak> the instructions are on Adobe's site.
<kitche> synjet?
<mikeo1f> i did gksu "update-manager -c"  and it downloads the upgrade tool but nothing happens... how do i upgrade?
<synjet> kitche: sorry, that was for Scopmoon
<qatsi> rickyfingers: im trying that, but i think i done it before, so it might not work :(....i hate ndiswrapper, i should have a linux-compatible wireless card :(
<rickyfingers> qatsi: ndiswrapper doesn't have a whole lot of dependencies to worry about.  then you know what you've compiled matches your running kernel
<synjet> Scorpmoon: dload the tar file, untar it and copy the ".so" file to plugins dir of .mozilla
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: click check
<Scorpmoon> synjet, and the userfriendly way?
<mikeo1f> i did
<qatsi> rickyfingers: ok, ill try compiling.....
<mikeo1f> and it said downloadnig upgrade tool
<mikeo1f> then it closes itself
<qatsi> rickyfingers: same error....compiling then :p
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: it should than after checking for updates show a button on top that says there is a distro upgrade
<mikeo1f> and nothing happens
<mikeo1f> yeah and i hit upgrade
<mikeo1f> and it downloads the upgrade tool and closes itself
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: make sure you are up to date first sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  than try the tool again
<dabju> Hi there! I really need some help now. I've been surfing the web for 14 hours straight. Compiled new kernels and stuff. I just can't get the wireless card going. What do I do? How do I go forward? Please help me debug
<mikeo1f> do i have to change the soruces.list
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: what version are you on now?
<mikeo1f> dapper
<mikeo1f> running ubuntu-server
<mikeo1f> but its running kde and gnome
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: that might be why
<IndyGUnFreak> 14hrs straight...lol, i hope you remember everything you've tried so you're not repeating.
<MtJB> you and me, dabju
<IndyGUnFreak> sorry i cant' help though.
<mikeo1f> while how do i upgrade
<gnomefreak> server kernels are not the same as the normal kernel
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: try what i said
<qatsi> dabju: look for your wireless card in the ndiswrapper list...
<mikeo1f> is it going to break my system?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> well upgrading to edgy might some people have had issues with it
<gnomefreak> but the 2 commands i gave you ownt
<MtJB> dabju, what kind of card do you have?  i have a linksys wmp54g
<IndyGUnFreak> mike, you might consider backing up your files, and doa  clean install.
<MtJB> it's a wireless pci adapter
<IndyGUnFreak> thats what i did, and had no probs at all.
<IndyGUnFreak> i've read a lot of problems on upgrading.
<mikeo1f> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dabju> MtJB, Athon something. It's in my macbook pro
<R9KMC> kitche: i checked my partitions, i have just one primary.
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: ok gksudo "update-manager -c"
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: let me know what happens
<Destiny123> hi
<dabju> And ndiswgtk won't start
<kitche> R9KMC: hmmm well I m just wondering if grub got installed to a spot that your bios doesn't like
<MtJB> ah, macbook pro.  mine is in a desktop system
<mikeo1f> gnomefreak: asks to check for updates manually
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: click check
<gnomefreak> click on check
<mikeo1f> nothing found
<LinuxHelp> How possible would it be for me to recover a user's home directory from an ext3 partition, after I've run the ubuntu installer which erased my hd and installed from scratch?
* gnomefreak just did upgrade using this way and it worked fine
<Destiny123> gnomefreak: hello! thought you were banned
<archangelpetro> pluma, could i msg you a second please?
<mikeo1f> and says at the top new dist is available
<gnomefreak> Destiny123: no i dont get banned
<mikeo1f> with an upgrade box next to it
<Destiny123> gnomefreak: :)
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: click that
<nofxx> even with swapon -a, and my swap 2x my ram, and the swap normally working... hibernate dosent work.... some cant find swap errors and come back to the desktop... any ideas ?
<qatsi> brb
<mikeo1f> gives me release notes
<justin_> Linux.. still pretty possible as long as you have not done much since..
<mikeo1f> i hit upgrade
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: ok
<mikeo1f> says its upgrading something
<mikeo1f> and then the window closes
<mikeo1f> and nothing happens
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: it just closed?
<mikeo1f> back to square 1
<mikeo1f> yes
<LinuxHelp> justin_, how do I go about it?
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: ok you may have to do it manully than. i have to ask mvo about that
<mikeo1f> ok
<justin_> LinuxHelp: You have to find some tools to restore deleted data..
<justin_> LinuxHelp: Search around good for them.. but yeah the good ones.. cost $$
<R9KMC> kitche: do you any idea? i have about 1 hour to solve the problem, if not solved, i must reinstall windows or suseos.
<R9KMC> :(
<dabju> I just can't get my wireless card going. I've got a macbook pro. I've googled for hours. What do I do? Please help me debug
<LinuxHelp> justin_, I was hoping for something from the ubuntu repository
<R9KMC> and i don't want to install windows
* dreamer can't figure out what is wrong with his usb mouse
<justin_> LinuxHelp: Naw, I do not think you will find anything there -- and if you re-installed Ubuntu... you have less of a chance to regain your lost data..
<centyx> R9KMC: what's ur problem again?
<pluma> archangelpetro, sure
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: hes not online atm i will get in touch with him and find out why server kernels are doing that. its been on my agenda for weeks and havent gotten to it
<R9KMC> centyx: do i know you?
<centyx> R9KMC: no
<centyx> R9KMC: i just joined so i didn't see ur problem
<justin_> LinuxHelp: After that I suppose the only guys who could get it back are the pros, you could always ask the police for some help :P
<The_Machine> i just shared out an SMB folder
<chrisbittne1> how come when i watch a movie, its choppy and uses about 80% of my processor??
<mikeo1f> i was following the upgrade using apt directions
<The_Machine> and when i connect to my computer using \\computername\Share
<R9KMC> centyx: error 18 with Grub
<mikeo1f> and it wants me to install ubuntu-desktop
<jnguy> er.
<The_Machine> it's asking for a username and password
<The_Machine> but it isn't taking my linux login
<chrisbittne1> i dont even have anything else running
<mikeo1f> but i dont want ubuntu-desktop
<sparrw> whats the "right" way to get java working in firefox on *ubuntu?
<The_Machine> little help on what i can do to access this?
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: yes
<LinuxHelp> justin_, yeah I remember seeing a forensic utilities kit deb somewhere
<mikeo1f> its an extra 300mb
<IndyGUnFreak> sparr, i installed it with automatix
<kitche> The_Machine: Samba uses it's own username and password setup
<James_T_Kirk> sparrw apt-get automatix
<mikeo1f> do i need it to upgrade?
<IndyGUnFreak> that was the easiest way i found
<The_Machine> oh, right!
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: you need it to do the upgrade properly (it may fial if not installed)
<The_Machine> what's the command to configure those?
<mikeo1f> there isnt a way to upgrade server installs?
<The_Machine> i forgot about samba usernames and passwords
<kitche> !samba > The_Machine|You should get a pm from ubotu
<cmweb> Can some one tell me how to enable the root user, i need it to do a mysql thing
<rioghal> mikeo1f, ubuntu-desktop is an empty meta package, it just pulls in other nedded packages
<gnomefreak> James_T_Kirk: apt wont install automatix and its not a good idea to sugest it
<justin_> LinuxHelp: Well it could exist, but I have no idea what it is.. perhaps search "forensic tools ubuntu" on google..
<sparrw> hmm, dont have automatix available
<James_T_Kirk> cmweb: sudo
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, go to http://getautomatix.com
<gnomefreak> rioghal: hes on server kernel with bits and peices of X
<deadhobo> Where is "Network Configuration" available/
<LjL> cmweb: you've been told already. what's it that you need the root user for?
<IndyGUnFreak> follow the instructions, its easy
<James_T_Kirk> sparrw: google automaix
<The_Machine> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mikeo1f> while what if i dont want packages like bittorrent and evolution-exchange
<rioghal> gnomefreak, oh.. eeewwww
<The_Machine> sorry
<James_T_Kirk> 1t
<James_T_Kirk> +t
<bun-bun> R9KMC# are you dual booting?
<PinkFloyd> !clis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikeo1f> and all the other bloat that is ubuntu-desktop
<cmweb> ljl, I wasnt here when i waas told
<PinkFloyd> I need the terminal commands
<deadhobo> Hello... simple question. Where is the Ubuntu equivalent of "Network Configuration"?
* dreamer can't figure out what is wrong with his usb mouse, I have seen some topics online about similar failures, but they're not the same
<R9KMC> bun-bun: no i installed just ubuntu adter formating
<LjL> cmweb: yes, you were here. anyway what do you need it for?
<R9KMC> after
<chrisbittne1> my computer lags a lot when i try to play a movie........does that mean my drivers could be installed wrong?
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: than do it without it but its a good chance it will fail and leave you unstable system
<mc44> PinkFloyd: what command?s?
<PinkFloyd> For the terminal, a list if there is one
<mikeo1f> can i remove ubuntu-desktop when it finishes?
<mc44> PinkFloyd: there is rather alot
<bun-bun> R9KMC# did you partition manually? or did you let the installer do it?
<deadhobo> Nvermind, I found it... Network tools
<LinuxHelp> justin_, what I didnt tell you is that I did a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=10000 using knoppix in between :/
<cmweb> ljl, no i was not i about missed the buss. I need it to make change my mysql passowrd
<PinkFloyd> mc44: I remember someone posting an ubotu command that shows common terminal commands
<gnomefreak> yes make sure you use aptitude to install it so aptitude can remove it and all its depends
<R9KMC> bun-bun: installer
<mc44> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<PinkFloyd> yeah
<PinkFloyd> thats it
<PinkFloyd> thanks
<mikeo1f> lol 788mb of additional disk space will be used
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: that was for you
<price> Excuse me, but can anyone point me to the system requirements for Ubuntu?
<rioghal> LinuxHelp, you wiped the MBR?
<bun-bun> R9KMC# old system?
<IndyGUnFreak> http://www.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: with the set up you have you might be safer installing from cd
<bieb_work> deadhobo... System > Administration > Network Tools
<PGT2_turbo> dink you here
<price> I'm wanting to install Ubuntu on a 486 that currently runs Win98.
<mikeo1f> this is a production server
<IndyGUnFreak> damn, a 486?..lol
<price> Yeah, well....  (:
<R9KMC> bun-bun: P4 2Go 1Go ram, 120 Go HD
<Dink> ummm not srue if I should answer why ??
<mc44> price: you should try xubuntu
<IndyGUnFreak> i saw one of those in a museum one time..
<gouki> price: 486?!
<LinuxHelp> rioghal, I wiped the first 5 M/B or so of the hard drive, just to make it look new
<PGT2_turbo> dink
<mikeo1f> gnomefreak: this is a production server
<PGT2_turbo> it me Harry
<kitche> price: I would say atleast 128mb ram
<price> gouki: It's what my wife has.
<cmweb> Yeah i got a 486 also its as old as the hilles
<PGT2_turbo> i install ubuntu or no
<PGT2_turbo> u*
<mc44> price: how much ram?
<bun-bun> hmm odd
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: than dapper is the safest bet
<IndyGUnFreak> no, you might want to try a lighter version of LInux, maybe Puppy
<cmweb> price, is it by compaq
<linuxfanstar> hey anyone know any thing about automatix
<LjL> cmweb: why on earth would you need to enable root to change a mysql password?
<price> I think it's 128MB.
<mikeo1f> lol
<ro1> Hello anyone uses sawfish?
<Dink> nah working on hacking the bootloader once i figure out how :p
<gnomefreak> mikeo1f: dapper is lTS
<compengi> gnomefreak, hi
<IndyGUnFreak> linux, automatix works great
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell linuxfanstar about automatix | linuxfanstar, you have a private message from Ubotu
<ro1> How do I gt it to work?
<PGT2_turbo> DINK you intall ubuntu on ure ps3?
<gnomefreak> compengi: hi
<mc44> price: xubuntu should be ok, mch oighter than ubuntu
<price> Not sure, cmweb.  Does that make a difference?
<cmweb> http://www.psoft.net/HSdocumentation/sysadmin/mysql_pass.html
<kitche> price; I would go with xubuntu though
<ro1> as a sandalone window mnager?
<PGT2_turbo> what error occusred
<R9KMC> bun-bun: you mean old?
<compengi> gnomefreak, how's doing?
<mc44> price: much lighter even
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell IndyGUnFreak about utomatix | IndyGUnFreak, you have a private message from Ubotu
<gnomefreak> !automatix | IndyGUnFreak
<linuxfanstar> what about with edgy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utomatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ro1> standalone
<ubotu> IndyGUnFreak: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<mikeo1f> then how will i get beryl running on it?
<gnomefreak> compengi: busy
<price> mc44: Yeah, I saw.
<linuxfanstar> it seems like the edgy version is new
<fuffal0> how big of a blank cd do i need to burn the 6.10 iso?  is 700mb enough?
<gouki> price: Heheh. I don't think it'll run, no matter what 'buntu you use.
<cmweb> price, i just want to know if you get it working i want ot do it aalso
<The_Machine> hmm
<linuxfanstar> shoud i install dapper use automatix then upgrade to edgy?
<PinkFloyd> I remember someone telling me not to use rm by itself
<Senesence> I have a Bash script: g++ -o ${1}".bin" $1  #Is there any way to cut off the .cpp from $1 and then stick the .bin on it?
<compengi> gnomefreak, oh... work etc?
<price> gouki: Why's that?
<The_Machine> i didn't get a private message - how do i configure samba users?
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes
<bun-bun> R9KMC# i meant old as in terms of bios, p4 wouldn't fall into that category
<LjL> linuxfanstar: no, you shouldn't install automatix at all
<PinkFloyd> Is it "rm -i file" or something like that?
<gouki> price: Because the computer is a 486 (=
<gnomefreak> linuxfanstar: dont use automatix if you can avoid it
<mc44> price: it should work :)
<LjL> PinkFloyd: probably. it's a good idea if you have that an alias for rm, imho
<ro1> When I login it goes to the desktop then restarts the login
<price> gouki: I thought Linux was no respector of systems....
<PinkFloyd> LjL: A what?
<R9KMC> bin-bin: any solution?
<gouki> price: I would go for Debian netinst
<compengi> gnomefreak, i see... me too, alot of studies... too much depression =/
<pascal> hi i'm new there and i try for the first time the xrc
<mc44> price: xubuntu should be faster than win98
<LjL> PinkFloyd: an alias. type "help alias" in a shell
<gnomefreak> *WARNING* automatix talk and suggestions need to go into #automatix
<linuxfanstar> i cant avoid it because for some reason my nvidia drivers arent working even though i am installing right one
<price> gouki: Net install is out of the question --- only have dialup.
<PinkFloyd> LjL: ok
<bun-bun> R9KMC# i'm not a grub expert but from the description of error 18 i've had similar things happen long time ago under lilo
<ro1> Is there a script I must run to login?
<cmweb> Does aany one know how to enable root
<linuxfanstar> i need the legacy and it doesnt work
<Jinkguns> I'm trying to burn a disk, I'm getting this error: Some files have invalid filenames:
<Jinkguns> s? Lite Readm (invalid Unicode)
<kitche> The_Machine: this should get you started http://static.kdenews.org/content/siddhuwarrier/20030610/
<Jinkguns> Any ideas?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cmweb about sudo | cmweb, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Senesence> Can anyone here help me with some BASH issues?
<lupine_85> cmweb: sudo passwd
<rioghal> !sudo > cmweb
<odin> cmweb: just give root a password
<lupine_85> usually you don't need to, though
<gouki> price: Well, then try Xubuntu. And if it works, please report back. I would really like to know
<bun-bun> R9KMC# you double checked all your bios settings relating to the drive?
<price> I'll give it a go, gouki.
<price> Thanks, all.
<kitche> price: well it depends what you use on how much Linux pound your system
<PGT2_turbo> msg nickserv register <4549469> <bhandal60@gmail.com> email
<PGT2_turbo> wtf
<PGT2_turbo> wont work
<R9KMC> bun-bun: yes
<gnomefreak> PGT2_turbo: dont use the < >
<gouki> price: See ya!
<PinkFloyd> LjL: I dont get what it's saying
<price> kitche: Just want to read e-mail, maybe do some coding.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kitche> PGT2_turbo: umm you forgot the / also
<PinkFloyd> LjL: What's the rm command?
<compengi> gnomefreak, can you help me in one issue?
<gnomefreak> compengi: what you got?
<PGT2_turbo> i did with /
<PGT2_turbo> still wont work
<gnomefreak> PinkFloyd: rm = remove
<PinkFloyd> I know
<deadhobo> Where can I add a device... sorry for being a nub
<gouki> price: What about a basic installation, with no X and use Mutt for eMail?
<cmweb> now thats all i wanted thanks
<gnomefreak> PGT2_turbo: dont use the < >
<Senesence> Any support people here?
<lupine_85> Senesence: all around you :p
<price> gouki: 'Cause my wife'd freak.  (;
<gnomefreak> Senesence: what do you need?
<LjL> PinkFloyd, if you type   alias rm="rm -i"  , then when you later type "rm" what will really be executed is "rm -i"
<kitche> price: then go with xubuntu or slackware, since slackware is meant for i486 machines for right now even though it has a steep learning curve then ubuntu
<Bsims> I am looking for a good, inexpensive readly avalible webcam, that Just Works with no screwing around... Any ideas?
<Senesence> gnomefreak:  I have a Bash script: g++ -o ${1}".bin" $1  #Is there any way to cut off the .cpp from $1 and then stick the .bin on it?
<dreamer> can anybody tell me how to turn on alt-codes? like alt-1-3-7 or something (for ASCII-characters and such)
<PinkFloyd> LjL: So is the -i right?
<gnomefreak> Senesence: might be better off asking in #bash
<LjL> PinkFloyd: it's neither right nor wrong. type "man rm" to know what it does.
<price> Thanks all.  Laters!
<PGT2_turbo> WHO HERE HAS A PS#
<PGT2_turbo> ps3*
<PinkFloyd> LjL: Ok
<gouki> price: I have to admit I understand (= Go for Xubuntu then, it's your best chance. That and my 90MBs Windows XP version :P
<LjL> !caps | PGT2_turbo
<ubotu> PGT2_turbo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Senesence> gnomefreak: Ok, thanks, sorry to bother you.
<gnomefreak> PGT2_turbo: join #ubuntu-offtopic for non support topics
<ro1> How do I get sawfish to work?
<R9KMC> bun-bun: well, thanks i must go now
<Dink> PGT2_turbo, no i have not been able to install ubuntu on the ps3, it needs a booloader hack or its own bootloader to work
<ro1> isthere something I'm missing?
<bun-bun> R9KMC# http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<bun-bun> R9KMC# tried that?
<PGT2_turbo> dink goto into pm
<R9KMC> bun-bun: ok i will read the website
<gouki> Dink: I think you need OtherOS to make another OS installation on the PS3
<cmweb> Why in the world does linux have to be so complicated, Shouldent mysql start along with the box?
<LjL> cmweb: yes
<Dink> it doesnt work no need for pm i tried what you are suggesting trust me it doesnt work right now with the current setup
<cmweb> mine wot
<Bsims> cmweb: add the startup script to /etc/init.d?
<IndyGUnFreak> itsnot that complicated, its just different, so it feels like your new again
<ro1> cmweb: It's  probably not in your init.d
<LjL> cmweb: how did you install mysql?
<rioghal> PGT2_turbo, dink will have to id to nickserv in order to reply to your pm
<PGT2_turbo> dink did it give you a rror or what?
<cmweb> Well how do i go about fixing this
<odin> cmweb: download bum...the bootup manager
<cmweb> ljl, i used synaptic
<PGT2_turbo> error(*
<PinkFloyd> LjL: What about a directory? How do I remove it?
<Bsims> PinkFloyd: rm -r
<ro1> rmdir
<PinkFloyd> thanks
<ph8> if i know something is recognised - how can i find it's device pointer and mount it? -> it wasn't recognised as portable storage, just a 'dell device' - it's a dell pda
<LjL> cmweb: type "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql* restart", do you get errors?
<Dink> Errorr= stop trying you cant install Ubuntu on ps3 at this time wait until a Howto is out
<Bsims> PinkFloyd: Oh was this linux or dos
<compengi> gnomefreak, couple of days ago i entertained my friend to ubuntu he liked it, so he asked me to install it and teach him how to use it, but unfortunately he doesn't have internet, so i want to get some .deb files from my pc to his and some libraries that i will need to get the program installed on his system. how can this be done
<PinkFloyd> Bsims: Linux >_>
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Bsims> rm -r
<IndyGUnFreak> comp, what version of ubuntu?
<bun-bun> compengi# burn a cd?
<Bsims> PinkFloyd: Most important command is "man man"
<PinkFloyd> Bsims: rm: descend into write-protected directory
<PinkFloyd> Bsims: That's what it said
<cmweb> ljl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33165/
<mc44> PinkFloyd: sudo
<sycho> How do I select sun Java 1.5.0 instead of the default java? I thought it was sudo update-alternatives config java but thats not working.
<PinkFloyd> k
<gnomefreak> compengi: download the .debs from packages.ubuntu.com (might still be down) i havent checked it
<LjL> sycho: well, you need to install it first ;)
<PinkFloyd> Thanks, that got it
<gnomefreak> !install | compengi
<ubotu> compengi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Bsims> compengi: use a thumbdrive, copy the debs to to and dpkg -i *.deb
<sycho> LjL,  I did. I installed Java 5.0 JRE from synaptic
<gnomefreak> compengi: there are install choices for you
<savvas> is it possible to make self-executable presentations for windows from openoffice?
<kitche> cmweb LjL: it seems like cmweb is missing the mysql.sock
<LjL> cmweb, unless you messed up with the mysql config files, i suspect that it's still a problem with your chowning of /var. what command did you execute exacttly?
<sycho> LjL,  it keeps throwing the error -config not an option
<LjL> kitche: yesterday cmweb chowned /var and as a result couldn't run sudo anymore (which was yesterday's reason for asking how to enable root)
<cmweb> "/etc/init.d/mysql restart"
<compengi> gnomefreak, but what about the libraries... as you know every package needs a certain library to be installed =/
<IndyGUnFreak> you can download deb files for ubuntu 6.06 from http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages
<kitche> LjL: ah yea that's right forgot about that
<LjL> sycho: that's because it's "--config" with two dashes
<gnomefreak> compengi: you want to install the system read the link ubotu gave you. you cant just download a deb install it and say system in installed
<cmweb> ljl, /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<LjL> cmweb: no, i mean what command did you type to chown /var
<cmweb> ljl, chown root:root /var
<sycho> LjL, thanks.. I'm a dumb ass..
<ro1> Does anyone use sawfish?
<LjL> cmweb: no, that's probably how you *restored* it (perhaps not fully). but you broke it before by changing the ownership to your own user
<savvas> maybe chown -R ?
<LjL> savvas: don't give suggestions ;)
<cmweb> So i got to reinstall
<cmweb> well this bites
<savvas> why not :\
<LjL> cmweb: possibly. but you'll just waste your time, if after you reinstall you start again messing with ownerships, root, and all those things.
<savvas> it did work for me once ;p
<LjL> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> cmweb: can you just answer my question anyway - what command did you initially use to change /var's ownership, so that you broke sudo?
<fuffal0> can i write files to a windows share from ubuntu
<savvas> then all the "how to" guides for ubuntu should be purged by that logic LjL
<cmweb> ljl, its like this i needed to chown i order to gain access to the www directory i made a link to it on the desktop i always do this
<erUSUL> !samba | fuffal0
<ubotu> fuffal0: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cmweb> ljl, chown -R cchance /var
<LjL> cmweb: and you always do something completely idiotic
<alecjw> how can i transfer pictures to my ipod? what format should i use?
<LjL> cmweb: why not change the ownership of /var/www instead? every though, NOT, don't even do that. you just need to be a member of "www-data", that's all
<cmweb> ljl, :-/
<LjL> chowning /var is just stupid.
<LjL> cmweb: so, now, *what command exactly did you use* to chown it?
<compengi> gnomefreak, i didn't find anything in what ubuntu pasted, it teaches how to install ubuntu =/
<cmweb> ljl, i used sudo chown -R /var
<fuffal0> erUSUL, i know about samba, i was more curious if it works with NTFS shares, as I heard even with a samba client i would only beable to read, not write - is that true?
<gnomefreak> compengi: is it already installed?
<LjL> cmweb: finally. why did it take 10 minutes?
<LjL> cmweb: ok, so your /var directory is completely screwed up.
<cmweb> it didnt i told you in 8
<odin> fuffal0: ntfs write is purely experimental at this time...even with samba
<cmweb> then again i got to reinstall
<gnomefreak> compengi: on the page at packages.ubuntu.com for a deb you will see red dots you need those packages too
<cmweb> ljl, how do i become a member of www-data
<LjL> cmweb: yes, or you could change the permissions for all the various directories inside /var manually. a daunting task IMHO
<LjL> cmweb: "adduser your-user-name www-data", just like you make any user a member of any group
<CyDrive> how do i install firefox 2.0?
<cmweb> ljl, im still new to linux so i didnt know that
<kitche> CyDrive: you using Dapper?
<cmweb> ljl, but now i know
<LjL> cmweb, if i guessed correctly, you're trying to set up a web hosting service. given that you apparently don't even have the slightest idea about any kind of security matters on Unix, are you sure that's a good idea?
<CyDrive> yes im using Dapper
<Jinkguns> I'm trying to burn a disk
<josep> Hi
<Jinkguns> But it is saying one of the files has a invalid filename
<synjet> josep: Hi
<Jinkguns> and there are thousands of files on the disk
<josep> I have a problem with my ubuntu
<compengi> gnomefreak, and if i want to install the restricted files to work like mp3 what libraries should i download for the person, and btw can i get all my libraries and deb files that i had downloaded while using repos?
<Jinkguns> I have no idea how to figure out which one it is.
<josep> all gnome works really slow
<kitche> CyDrive: let me see if firefox 2.0 is in dapper-backports
<synjet> josep: go ahead with the q, somebody would pick it
<erUSUL> fuffal0: ?? you are talking about the windows partition in your hard drive?
<cmweb> ljl, :-X
<erUSUL> !ntfs | fuffal0
<ubotu> fuffal0: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<josep> I have an ACER aspire 1692
<fuffal0> erUSUL, i know how to view them, i was asking about writing, which currently is "experimental" according to another user here - that's all i wanted to know :)
<kitche> CyDrive: yeah it's int he dapper-backports repo
<Jural> can anyone tell me how to start the live cd without having x starting?
<gnomefreak> compengi: i think you need to look in /var/cache/**** for the .debs that you have.
<LjL> cmweb, if you expose your "server" on the internet by giving a hosting service, and you get hacked into, and you WILL get hacked into, and you end up hosting illegal contents or doing other illegal things without knowing (because you've been hacked), you may end up in trouble. just saying.
<josep> and I'm afraid something is wrong with gnome, it seems to be that is something related to the network beacuse It takes a lot of time to make connections
<richardonnay> help please, before i ran the cd 6.1 it worked fine so i installed it and everything, then when i rebooted for the third or so time the mouse wouldnt work. i ran from livecd again and it wouldnt work then either. but 6.06 kubuntu had mouse functionality.
<cmweb> ljl, all the files and folders except for the folder www are all root
<kitche> josep: you using firefox?
<josep> yes
<erUSUL> fuffal0: see also !fuse
<javaJake> Where can I get wpa_supplicant support?
<erUSUL> !fuse | fuffal0
<ubotu> fuffal0: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<javaJake> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<javaJake> Hmmm... nope
<Bsims> I am looking for a good, inexpensive readly avalible webcam, that Just Works with no screwing around... Any ideas?
<javaJake> I've already tried that page.
<odin> cmweb: once you get this problem straightened out, consider that you can tell Apache (or whatever) to use a different root directory and solve your problem with access
<LjL> cmweb: that's not the point. the point is that you're clearly quite clueless about Unix and Unix security -- which is fine, everybody's got to learn, but you shouldn't be setting up a public web host in those conditions. i can *guarantee* you that you'll be hacked into.
<kitche> josep: try this open up firefox then enter about:config in your address bar and a bar will appear int he page and enter ipv6 and double click what comes up and firefox should be a bit better in speed
<Jural> I have ati video onboard, have read through the forms but all suggestions do not work, install freezes at x startup
<IndyGUnFreak> jural, try the alternate install cd
<Jural> yes
<cmweb> My uncle is a linux expert he is doing that stuff seting up and all for me im just to learn and mamage
<richardonnay> hello...
<Jural> 6.1 and 6.06
<veet> amsn don't start
<veet> help me
<compengi> gnomefreak, are libraries also stored in var/cache/archives?
<cmweb> freak this i cant even get into a conversation without being downed
<gnomefreak> compengi: not sure
<veet> ubuntu doesn't create .amsn icon in my home
<jvolkman_> is there a way to figure out which source in /etc/apt/sources.list a package originates from
<jvolkman_> ?
<Jural> is there a way to start without x? I cannot switch to any terminal once it freezes nor kill x while it loads
<IndyGUnFreak> veet, have you tried Gimp or Kopete?
<odin> Jural: at the grub screen type 'single'
<kitche> Jural: not that I know of that's why the alterntive cd was made
<gnomefreak> jvolkman_: give an example
<josep> thanks it increased my speed
<josep> :D
<Jural> rgr
<IndyGUnFreak> jural, try the alternate CD.
<veet> yes and works fine
<IndyGUnFreak> ok...
<gnomefreak> jvolkman_: apt-cache policy packagename will give you what repo a package is in apt-file will give you what package a file is in
<richardonnay> grrrrrr
<Jural> already have tryed both 6.1 and 6.06 alt cds
<IndyGUnFreak> so i take it there's some feature on aMSN you must have.
<Jural> am trying single now
<kitche> cyDrive: did you try what I recommended?
<veet> amsn doesn't restart
<veet> boh
<jvolkman_> gnomefreak, the first one is what I'm looking for, thanks
<steveire> list ubuntu
<gnomefreak> jvolkman_: yw
<veet> 0.96RC1.1
<Jural> I can get it up on gentoo no prob, but don't wanna give this system away with gentoo on it
<steveire> is there a channel to get installation help?
<odin> Jural: that will put you in single user mode and should not bring up X
<veet> theresn't .amsn icon in my home after installation
<Jural> rgr
<javaJake> Can someone help? I want to connect to a WPA network, but WPA_supplicant doesn't get beyond the 4wayhandshake step
<josep> My gnome takes a lot of time to start any application
<josep> can anybody help me?
<IndyGUnFreak> open a terminal and type amsn..
<compengi> gnomefreak, i have a question on samba. the samba program was working fine few days ago but i don't know what had happened but when i tried to enter network servers i couldn't find my work place it vanished although i didn't play with any samba settings...  even i tried to restart samba it didn't work =/
<IndyGUnFreak> see if that works.
<compengi> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> compengi: i havent used samba on ubuntu
<javaJake> Can someone help? I want to connect to a WPA network, but WPA_supplicant doesn't get beyond the 4wayhandshake step
<javaJake> I'm using ndiswrapper
<javaJake> And NetworkManager
<gnomefreak> i used it on fc2 when that was new
<javaJake> Out of the terminal
<odin> josep: to start, open a terminal and type 'top'. That will allow you to see what is tying up the processor and slowing things down
<blekos> hello ppl
<ryanakca> what package provides pkstat ?
<IndyGUnFreak> veet, any luck with that
<javaJake> If a WPA connection doesn't have the right key, does it stop at 4WAYHANDSHAKE?
<josep> my cpu is clean
<veet> Indy:
<compengi> LjL, have you ever worked on samba?
<blekos> i'm trying to install the all plugin but i get a message packet broken
<veet> andrea@andrea-laptop:~$ amsn
<veet> Segmentation fault
<blekos> any ideas?
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm.
<IndyGUnFreak> did you download it, or install it from the repositories?
<blekos> from repos
<blekos> but i tried sudo-apt get as well
<veet> no packet .deb from trevino's blog
<josep> the only thing that consumes CPU is the Xorg process and only takes a 2.5%
<veet> but doesn't works also 0.95 version
<IndyGUnFreak> hang on a sec.
<kitche> blekos: you got it from ubuntu official repos right? have you tried this http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/amsn_0.96RC1-1.deb which is from the official site
<odin> josep: did you watch top while trying to load a gnome application...one of the apps that loads slow
<blekos> yes
<josep> odin: I'll try
<blekos> no, i'll give it a try, buttt, how do i use this file? (newbie...)
<LjL> compengi: yeah, meaning i have it set up on my server... i set it up some two years ago and never touched it again though ;)
<IndyGUnFreak> i use GAIM, so i'm not super familiar with amsn, i've got it installing from the repositories now, i'll see if i can get it to work.
<compengi> LjL, i have a question regarding it
<Jural> Thanks, got it to the desktop now, had to set the color to 16, 24 was locking her up tight
<josep> odin: the same, I only have Xorg that takes 2.7% of CPU
<IndyGUnFreak> veet, i just installed it from the repositories, and it installed perfectly, went into the menu, etc... Ubuntu 6.10
<josep> I takes 1 minute to open gnome-terminal...
<kitche> blekos: dpkg install amsn_0.96RC1-1.deb try that
<compengi> LjL, samba program was working fine few days ago but i don't know what had happened but when i tried to enter network servers i couldn't find my work place it vanished although i didn't play with any samba settings...  even i tried to restart samba it didn't work =/
<The_Machine> how do i view a list of current smb users?
<The_Machine> that i have configured in smbpasswd?
<odin> josep: there aren't many things that can slow down loading. If it isn't a cpu issue I would suspect the drive may be slow for some reason...might be trying to deal with some bad sectors or some such. Do ALL apps load slow or just some of them?
<veet> ok Indy it works, i know that but now it doesn't works in my pc
<veet> Segmentation fault
<josep> Just some of them
<josep> for instance, Synaptics loads really quick
<blekos> thnx
<IndyGUnFreak> i have no logical explanation veet, it works fine for me.
<veet> ok
<josep> and I get an error when I start Gnome it seems that is waiting any kind of remote process...
<odin> josep: yup....sounds more and more like a drive issue. That would be my first suspect
<Fred_Sambo> ubuntu sketchy skunk
<josep> Isn't the drive for sure because the CPU led is off
<josep> mmmm
<josep> I installed kubuntu
<josep> and since that I got this issue
<josep> I deleted all kde packages from synaptics and I restarted the OS
<Fred_Sambo> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odin> josep: I installed kubuntu over edgy and it messed everything up. I finally nuked the whole thing and reinstalled dapper
<josep> :S
<josep> bad news
<Fred_Sambo> edgy is kind of sketchy
<odin> josep: I would investigate further before nuking and reinstalling, but it is going to be a hard thing to pin down
<josep> yes
<fredJones840> ja .. edgy is real sketchy
<IndyGUnFreak> fred, it works great for me
<odin> josep: might try listing all the processes (ps -ax) and see if anything of kubuntu is still resident
<IndyGUnFreak> as good as dapper, no prob.
<fredJones840> i cant even get it installed
<mc44> edgy kicks ass. *puts fingers in easrs*
<fredJones840> heh
<fredJones840> it freezes at the disk partition step
<fredJones840> for me
<mc44> fredJones840: on the live CD?
<ToHellWithGA> http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/254433 how can i fix a broken apt source that fails in gzip?  apt-get update isn't working properly.
<IndyGUnFreak> i see, well, i did a drive takeover, so maybe thats your issue.
<fredJones840> ja
<mc44> fretried the alternate CD?
<fredJones840> im dl ing the alternate cd rite now
<mc44> fredJones840: tried the alternate CD?
<IndyGUnFreak> are you trying to upgrade 6.06, or do a clean install?
<fredJones840> nope .. in the process of dl ing that now
<confrey> hi everybody
<fredJones840> clean install
<IndyGUnFreak> alternate install will prolly dot he trick.
<fredJones840> just acquired a decent lil laptop
<compengi> samba program was working fine few days ago but i don't know what had happened but when i tried to enter network servers i couldn't find my work place it vanished although i didn't play with any samba settings...  even i tried to restart samba it didn't work =/
<mc44> ToHellWithGA: probably a temporary problem?
<fredJones840> yea i hope so .. really wanted to check edgy out
<brush01uk> axturpnsw
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, just think, once youg et it installed, you can struggle to get wireless going..lol
<ToHellWithGA> !hi > confrey
<fredJones840> haha right
<IndyGUnFreak> thats one thing i can never do under LInux
<IndyGUnFreak> granted, i've only tried twice.
<confrey> hi
<IndyGUnFreak> i just wired my house, it was easier, and didnt' give me near as big a headache
<josep> odin I have a kdeinit process running
<pascal> hi
<fredJones840> hehe .. i like my wifi tho
<IndyGUnFreak> understood
<ToHellWithGA> some wireless cards "just work" with ubuntu.  i'm happy with my linksys wireless G card that did that.
<mikeo1f> in firefox2 how do i flip through tabs with the mouse wheel?
<odin> josep: try killing that process (kill -9 <proc#> and see if it helps the reload times
<josep> ok
<IndyGUnFreak> plus, i'm not entirely sure I trust wireless yet..
<fredJones840> well if you do it right you shouldbe ok
<IndyGUnFreak> WPA has made it a lot better though, and WEP will probably keep out all but the most determined
<pascal> somebody is knowing how to print with a smartbase canon MP360 on ubuntu?
<confrey> I need a little help, I can't compile the realtime-lsm module with module-assistant; it tells me some syntax errors in C code, can anyone help me?
<mc44> IndyGUnFreak: government spies are after *YOU* :p
<fredJones840> wireless technology is freakin awesome
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, these idiots that leave their username admin and no password.
<fredJones840> right
<IndyGUnFreak> thats ok Mc44, reference my name, i have something whent hey come looking..lol
<fredJones840> hehe
<IndyGUnFreak> i like the idea of wireless
<IndyGUnFreak> just not sure i trust it yet.
<josep> odin
<fredJones840> ja .. its still pretty new
<josep> it was a kde process!!!
<IndyGUnFreak> then again, i was scared to get cable access under windows for several years, because of the crap i heard
<odin> josep: so.....now you need to get that process out of the bootup sequence <smile>
<josep> Odin: how can I prevent this processes starting each time?
<IndyGUnFreak> then i realized it was because most retards aren't running any sort of firewall, or trust software firewalls to do the work that a hardware firewall should be doing
<IndyGUnFreak> i've yet to have a major security violation, even under Windholes
<josep> odin: how can I do it? In which file is it specified?
<odin> josep: everything that starts/stops automatically has a script in /etc/init.d and is linked to the runlevels in rc1.d....check 'man init' for an explanation
<IndyGUnFreak> 90% is common sense..., 5% is not going to XXX sites,
<fredJones840> me either
<shingalated> Does anyone have any ideas of what app I could use for widgets in beryl?
<fredJones840> haha fosho
<IndyGUnFreak> 5% luck...lol
<pascal> i use edgy and my printer is a canon smartbase MP360 how to use it with ubuntu?
<dougsko> josep: you can also just chmod -x the startup script in /etc/init.d
<pascal> do you know it?
<fredJones840> right on .. jsut reinstalled woody
<fredJones840> heh
<fredJones840> fn old
<IndyGUnFreak> pascal?
<IndyGUnFreak> are you from GT?
<odin> josep: you might check in the package manager to see if there is anything of kde still installed
<pascal> i'm from France
<pascal> besanon exactly
<IndyGUnFreak> ok, prolly not you then
<kriszti> er hi
<IndyGUnFreak> there's a guy who posts on a gunforum i'm on.. Glocktalk...
<kriszti> byez
<IndyGUnFreak> just got into linux, and uses the name pascal
<fredJones840> glocktalk . heh
<IndyGUnFreak> been there fred?
<fredJones840> nope .. sound interesting thop
<gnomefreak> IndyGUnFreak: please take general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fredJones840> tho even
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah
<IndyGUnFreak> wasn't being offtopic, just thought i recognized someone.
<pascal> can you help me or not?
<fredJones840> heh
<IndyGUnFreak> sorry.
<josep> ok thnanks to all
<nolimitsoya> im using xfce as wm, but i rely on k3b for burning and amarok for music. the default 'treat click as doubleclick'-style of kde doesnt sit well with me, and its very annoying when using these apps. how do i change it?
<josep> I'll reboot now
<ex_> just instal kubuntu and amarok starts building the collection then stops at 52% anyone got any ideas
<confrey> I need a little help, I can't compile the realtime-lsm module with module-assistant; it tells me some syntax errors in C code, can anyone help me?
<kitche> nolimitsoya: it's in Kcontrol
<lucky__> np: [ ()  ] 
<nolimitsoya> kitche, thank you :)
<pascal> do you know a compatible driver for my problem?
<lucky__> what problem?
<pascal> using smatbase canon Mp360
<lucky__> ......
<lucky__> the problem?
<steveire> Anyone install from the alternate cd?
<CharlieSu> Does anyone know the differnce between the denyhosts packages?  i see denyhosts, denyhosts-common and denyhosts-python2.4 ...  Anyone using denyhosts?
<pascal> impossible to proint with my printer from ubuntu
<lucky__> ummmmm
<lucky__> may be old
<lucky__> but....
<waterpear> as in ubuntu doesn't recognize the printer or it just won't print even if you try?
<lucky__> i'm sure there a driver to load
<Nicky> hello
<ph8> if i know something is recognised - how can i find it's device pointer and mount it? -> it wasn't recognised as portable storage, just a 'dell device' - it's a dell pda
<pascal> or a compatible printer can be ok
<lucky__> load other driver
<nolimitsoya> kitche, i cant seem to find it. could you give me a hint? i feel like a complete idiot. :)
<lucky__> yes
<pascal> i need to print without to go under Window$
<nolimitsoya> kitche, never mind, found it
<Fred_Sambo> lucky__: try using punctuation as opposed to the return key, spammer.  :p
<Nicky> i have a prob with encrypted dvd's is anyone willing to help me?
<nolimitsoya> thank you for your help :)
<lucky__> print to file
<lucky__> print to pdf
<kitche> nolimitsoya: ok :) it's been a whiel sicne I use KDE but I knew it was on the control panel
<lanceee> hi guys
<pascal> i can generate pdf with openoffice for sample
<lanceee> anyone can give me gaim beta5 ubuntu packages?
<lucky__> sure
<pascal> but i have to print on paper after all
<lucky__> or create a writer pdf print
<Stegozor> Hi, is there someone who managed to get dosbox work out there? I suspect a bug, but I'd like a confirmation before filing it...
<lucky__> with cupspdf
<waterpear> uh...
<waterpear> i have dosbox working with windows 3.1
<lucky__> as y like......
<waterpear> (sort of)
<IndyGUnFreak> is gaim beta 5 out already?
<kitche> Stegozor: what are you trying to run under dosbox?
<Stegozor> waterpear : would it be possible for you to install it, just for a little test (very easy, the / character from the keyboard doesn't seem to work)
<Nicky> come on u guys, I really need your help
<waterpear> heh
<Stegozor> so it's impossible to mount c: therefore dosbox is unusable...
<pascal> btye to akll ansd thanks
<waterpear> use the [autoexec]  section in .doxboxrc
<kitche> Stegozor: I m instlling dosbox right now
<Stegozor> if you have the same symptoms, I'll visit launchpad . thanks waterpear
<narrchy> you guys suggest using Ubuntu instead of XP or Knoppix?
<avitale> Hey all
<narrchy> right now im using knoppix live
<waterpear> my / key works in dosbox
<avitale> is this the correct room fro ubuntu help?
<Lattyware> narrchy: knoppix is live only
<Lattyware> or at least designed to be live.
<cybah> to bad my girl only wants to use XP otherwise i would not have windows in my house
<narrchy> an enjoying it thoroughly but was told i should use Ubuntu for desktop
<waterpear> avitale, yep
<kitche> Stegozor: works here find also
<Lattyware> Ubuntu is a desktop distro.
<Lattyware> So yes.
<Stegozor> Worse, dosemu doesn't work either from ubuntu repos (confirmed bug), I had to compile it from source...
<dxdemetriou> I have set the /etc/environment to LANGUAGE="en_US:en" and LANG="el_GR.UTF-8", for english operating system to support greek, but the kde programs are translated too. for gnome is ok
<narrchy> an downloadable too correct?
<Lattyware> I'd say Ubuntu is a better choice/
<Lattyware> *.
<narrchy> i'm unsure of how to burn it to a cd
<waterpear> Stegozor, what's stopping you from using qemu + freedos?
<narrchy> can it be any cd-r?
<mp3guy> my synaptic package manager won't lock my gaim package, can I do it on command line instead?
<Stegozor> I don't know anything about qemu... I didn't even know it existed, I'll google for it.
<narrchy> and is it easy to set up once i put it in?
<avitale> I am having serious problem guys... When ever i try to open a terminal window or some other applications.. it takes a little longer than usual to open (+15sec.) and then disappears from the pannel, after checking the system monitor, there is its not running
<Stegozor> kitche : are you able to type mount c /home/username/dosbox when you launch dosbox?
<narrchy> is mandriva better than ubuntu?
<Breetai> Is there some type of command line utility that can list installed true type fonts, xlsfonts and fc-list do not show my true type fonts.
<mc44> narrchy: uyes, but this channel is probably rather biased :)
<Lattyware> narrchy: Yes to both questions.
<Lattyware> narrchy: We may be a little biased :P
<narrchy> haha
<avitale> Anyone have an ideas?
<narrchy> understood lol
<dxdemetriou> is there any place to find informations for locales? the bashrc doesn't work, and the /etc/environment in some places
<TektoN> Anyone know any better drivers for an ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 than default ubuntu drivers?
<Lattyware> To burn it, find a CD burning program that will burn ISOs (any linux one, most good windows ones).
<Lattyware> And then burn the ISO as an image to the disk.
<kitche> Stegozor works fine here
<Lattyware> don't just burn the file so you have <whatever>.iso on a disk.
<we2by> what does the program evolution do?
<Lattyware> *disc
<Lattyware> we2by: Email client.
<narrchy> alright
<kud0s> email
<Stegozor> kitche: I'm doomed...thanks for the information.
<narrchy> so what do you mean by an image?
<we2by> erm, why are there 2 e-mail client with ubuntu?
<avitale>  I am having serious problem guys... When ever i try to open a terminal window or some other applications.. it takes a little longer than usual to open (+15sec.) and then disappears from the pannel, after checking the system monitor, there is its not running.. Anyone have any ideas
<kud0s> ad
<we2by> what's better? evolution or thunderbird?
<froo> we2by, there are much more... it's your choice!
<Lattyware> we2by: Evolution is more like Outlook, Thunderbird is cleaner and more mozilla-y
<Lattyware> For obvious reasons.
<tom47> avitale yes i usually reboot and say ' ... and they say there is no bsod in linux ..."  ;-)
<TektoN> I like Evolution
* froo thunderbird
<Lattyware> I recently switched from Thunderbird to evolution actually.
<froo> why is that?
<Wikipedia-Gast04> #bio.wikipedia
<avitale> <tom47> huh?
<froo> i found evolution much too slow
<Lattyware> Evolution is more polished, and has more features in my opinion.
* TektoN work in tech support, thunderbird is nightmare
<CharlieSu> anyone use DenyHosts?
<Lattyware> I think Evolution Vs Thunderbird is like Opera vs Firefox. Interestingly, I use Firefox and Evolution.
<froo> hmm, maybe now... havn't seen it in a while
<froo> :-)
<avitale> tom47: i have rebooted several times... also azerus is doing it as well
<narrchy> Latty, i sent you a question
<tom47> avitale it seems to need to clear its throat ... hae never tracked down why this happens (your problem) so i log out of X and come back and this usually fixes the issue
<fredJones840> damn .. well here we go w/ that wireless config
<froo> i switched from opera to firefox
<Lattyware> narrchy: I don't see any queries....
<tom47> avitale ok sound slike a diff issue
<avitale> just do a quick Ctrl Alt backspace?
<steveire> Anyone know much about installation options using the alternate cd?
<avitale> <tom47>just do a quick Ctrl Alt backspace?
<tom47> yes thats what i do
<narrchy> once i download the .iso i do what prior to burning it?
<avitale> \alrighty
<kitche> steveire: what is your exact question?
<avitale> i'll be back to let you know how i faired
<UKMatt> is there that much of a difference between xgl compiz and beryl?
<Lattyware> narrchy: Nothing.
<Lattyware> The iso just needs to be burnt as an image.
<narrchy> ah i see
<Lattyware> Most software will have an option 'burn image to disk' just do that.
<Lattyware> Don't just burn the iso as a file.
<steveire> kitche: Can I do the installation more 'interactively'. I think there's a menu under there that most do not see with base install, extra applications, grub install etc.
<kitche> UKMatt: xgl and compiz/beryl is two different things compiz and beryl are window managers whiel XGL is a X server
<kitche> steveire: check the oem install
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: would AIGLX also be considered an X server
<Fred_Sambo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<steveire> kitche: Do you think that's it?
<dxdemetriou> Can I set the sound-juiser to can show greek language titles (el_GR)?
<we2by> looks like evolution does not have a rss reader integrated
<kitche> Paddy_Eire: well I consider aiglx as the X server since it runs with the X server while XGL sorta runs on top of X for the moment
<narrchy> once i have the cd burned, will it just set up itself when i put it in?
<avitale> tom47 no luck
<Paddy_EIRE> we2by: use Blam Feed Reader
<narrchy> and what will happen to my windows?
<tom47> avitale ok sorry
<waterpear> if you shrink the partition it'll just be smaller
<avitale> tom47 its alright
<waterpear> if you delete it ir'll die
<avitale> I'm rather new to linux
<waterpear> *it'll
<kitche> steveire: yeha think that's the option you want there is an explanition someplace on ubuntu site about what the options do
<Lattyware> narrchy: You will get a live CD version of ubuntu
<avitale> tom47 I've tried to google it and got nothing... any suggestions?
<Lattyware> and then you can install from that
<tannerld> hmm
<Lattyware> and there is a nice installer, which'll tell you everything.
<avitale> tom47 (fortunately) Firefox  works
<Lattyware> If you don't know much about partitioning - I suggest you read up about it.
<Wespe> hi, is there a command to find out what distribution a system is running?
<iwkse> kitche: which is better, compiz or aiglx?
<Paddy_EIRE> we2by: "sudo apt-get install blam" or "sudo aptitude install blam"
<ryanakca> what package provides pkstat ?
<Lattyware> iwkse: The two are not equal.
<LjL> iwkse: they've got nothing to do with each other. #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<tom47> avitale i wish i knew what causes this too but in my case (in dapper) its only temporary
<iwkse> uh
<Lattyware> XGL or AGILX, Compiz or Beryl.
<nanomike> Hi, does anyone know if i can send mail from my own postfix server through an other port then standard 25? My ISP is blocking port 25. I don't wanna use my ISPs smtp server.
<iwkse> ok, clear now
<avitale> tom47 how temporary.. lol
<iwkse> so i turn it, with xgl and aiglx...
<scoates> hi
<scoates> after a while, Xorg gets really sluggish, and starts consuming larger-than-normal amounts of CPU every time I do anything. For example, the faster I type this, the higher my CPU goes. Moving windows pegs my CPU at 100%. How can I fix this (without restarting Xorg every few hours)?
<LjL> iwkse: with *either* xgl or aiglx.
<iwkse> ok
<LjL> iwkse: and you use *either* compiz or beryl as a window manager
<dougsko> nanomike: /etc/postfix/main.conf, either that or master.conf
<iwkse> LjL: yes i catch it..i was just asking which is working better
<iwkse> with ati...
<we2by> guys, any backupp tool??
<tom47> avitale ask again maybe someone else can help
<Lattyware> iwkse: Best bet is to use AGILX, if you can use it. XGL is more CPU intensive, but can be used on more stuff.
<steveire> kitche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-f7a1accd6e8e139773b9b334f964e209b6d9ff84 <<< That's the nearest I can find to any info on this. Can you do any better>
<LjL> iwkse i think with ATI you're stuck with XGL.
<nanomike> dougsko: Yes, but i can't seem to google/find what to put in it. So it will understand what port to use
<dougsko> we2by: cron and tar?
<ogamiitto_> Can I add songs to an ipod conected to ubuntu edgy with rhythmbox
<Nicky> is it possible to play encrypted dvd's?
<ogamiitto_> ?
<LjL> iwkse: anyway join #ubuntu-xgl - that's the channel for that stuff. even if nobody's hanging around, just read the topic, there are complete howto's
<we2by> dougsko: one with a gui :\
<narrchy> latty, i wanted ubuntu to run from my computer instead of cd
<iwkse> LjL: cause of Direct Rendering?
<dougsko> nanomike: hold on, let me look
<narrchy> i am using knoppix live right now
<iwkse> LjL: ok, thanks
<narrchy> an thought ubuntu was for permanent
<Lattyware> narrchy: You run it from CD, then run the installer inside that to put it on your PC
<we2by> one with options like if if I only want to backup my config files etc
<LjL> iwkse: no, 'cause of some missing hardware acceleration feature
<jsleeper> i wish he would decide if he wants out or in
<narrchy> an if i do that, will i be able to have some sort of "dual boot" windows/ ubuntu
<tannerld> hmm
<nanomike> dougsko: Cool, thanks
<Lattyware> narrchy: Yes.
<avitale> Hey ALL... I am having a serious problem, my termial, Azereus , and some other applications are just disappearing from the panel after them are launched
<jsleeper> oops, disregard last
<narrchy> is that difficult to set up?
<avitale> I have tried restarting the computer and just x-server
<Lattyware> You will have GRUB - which will give you a menu at boot so you can choose between the two.
<Lattyware> It's automatic.
<Wodger> nicky if you dig about on the ubuntu help pages there is way to play encriped dvd's yes
<narrchy> oh sweet
<dougsko> nanomike: http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/postfix/2002-04/1138.html
<we2by> any software with pop3 client and rss integrated???
<kitche> steveire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview?highlight=%28oem%29#head-f7a1accd6e8e139773b9b334f964e209b6d9ff84 what the oem install looks like
<Cranky> we2by, Have you looked at Kontact with Kmail and Kaggregator?
<Nicky> Wodger, i've spent more than two hours and i really can get anything that solves me prob. I'm new to ubuntu
<Nicky> *my
<nanomike> dougsko: Thanks man... Been searching forever... never find anything, lol. Thanks again
<steveire> kitche: Very good. Thanks.
<we2by> Cranky, I'm running gnome
<avitale>  Hey ALL... I am having a serious problem, my termial, Azereus , and some other applications are just disappearing from the panel after them are launched ... I have tried restarting the computer and just x-server......Anyone have an idea?????
<we2by> don't wanna installk kde libs
<dougsko> nanomike: np
<LjL> we2by: under KDE, Kontact
<mc44> !dvd | Nicky
<ubotu> Nicky: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<iwkse> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Lattyware> we2by: Any of the e-mail apps? Evolution, Thunderbird.
<codyman> i have an nforce3 built in soundcard to my laptop but I am trying to use my usb-audio device for sound instead... yet the system keeps defaulting to the nforce3, how can i change that?
<mikeo1f> man opera 9 with flash player 9 for linux is the shit
<mikeo1f> native fp9 is like 1000x faster than wine fp9
<Cranky> I don't believe Evolution has RSS reading capabilities, Lattyware
<mc44> !ohmy | mikeo1f
<ubotu> mikeo1f: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lattyware> Cranky: Oh, you are right, my mistake. Thunderbird only then :P
<LjL> !info sylpheed-claws-gtk2-feeds-reader | we2by (sylpheed-claws being a mail client)
<ubotu> sylpheed-claws-gtk2-feeds-reader: Feeds (RSS/Atom) reader plugin for Sylpheed-Claws GTK2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0~rc3-1build1 (edgy), package size 62 kB, installed size 344 kB
<avitale>  Hey ALL... I am having a serious problem, my termial, Azereus , and some other applications are just disappearing from the panel after them are launched ... I have tried restarting the computer and just x-server......Anyone have an idea?????.. ANY help is appreciated
<Lattyware> I just use google personalised homepage to store my RSS feeds.
<Lattyware> Extra apps are just useless clutter for me.
<Cranky> I use firefox
<dnite> i just tried to remove totem, and now i get a message saying that rhythmbox and gedit (and a couple others) were installed automatically and can be removed with autoremove.. but.. i don't want them to ever be autoremoved.. can i remove the automaticly installed status from them?
<rioghal> we2by, liferea is a nice RSS reader
<Jinkguns> I had a disk I cant mount.
<Jinkguns> And I cant figure out the filesystem
<Jinkguns> ideas?
<Jinkguns> *have
<LjL> Jinkguns: volumeid didn't help?
<tannerld> ok this is odd
<rioghal> Jinkguns, you dont mount a device, you mount a file system. if the device has a file system that cannot be read, or is not able to identify, then the device wont be usable.
<tannerld> a few programs (terminal, skype, gaim, gedit...) will not open when I click on the icon. they look like they'll open, but then they don't :\
<LjL> tannerld: launch them from the terminal and see what the error is
<iwkse> tannerld: try to open from terminal
<rioghal> tannerld, open those apps in a term and see if there is any error output
<rioghal> hehe
<tannerld> eheh
<Jinkguns> rioghal: I'd like to figure out the filesystem, this is 10 year old research data that is important. If I have to, I'll compile a custom kernel.
<Luzer> howdy all
<Jinkguns> LjL: I don't know if I was using Vol_Id correctly or not. What is the proper usage?
<Mersault> How can I configure ubuntu to use DHCP on eth0 to get ip/subnet mask, etc, but not set it as the default gateway? I have a pppoe connection through eth1 that I want to use as the default gateway. I don't want the machine be a router, but I want it to straddle both networks
<Stanislav> Hello, does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to identify a GeForce 7600GT?
<rioghal> Jinkguns, sounds like it might be UFS
<Stanislav> Its working, but in device manager its unknown device
<we2by> if I can make the beagle-search window smaller, it would be cool :(
<we2by> too bad I have a small screen
<LjL> Jinkguns, i don't know, it just came from an APT search. if that fails what i'd do is use "hd /dev/whatever" (or some more advanced hex viewer/editor perhaps) and see if there's some string that can give you a clue about the filesystem
<avitale> Hey ALL... I am having a serious problem, my termial, Azereus , and some other applications are just disappearing from the panel after them are launched ... I have tried restarting the computer and just x-server......Anyone have an idea?????
* jovans is away: Ich bin beschftigt
<tannerld> LjL iwkse rioghal: Its not really saying anything; curser just blinks...
<LjL> Jinkguns: anyway the usage should simply be "sudo vol_id /dev/blah"
<rioghal> tannerld, is it just that one file?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell jovans about away | jovans, you have a private message from Ubotu
<brett_> How to change what a link points to?
<alejo> hola
<tannerld> rioghal: I've tried it with gaim, skype, and gedit. I'm too scared to shutdown the others and see if they come up.
<alejo> hi
<LjL> Jinkguns: you have no idea what sort of computer that drive was being used in?
<dougsko> Mersault: just use dhcp, have it set the gw, but then change it manually, like this: route add default gw <IP of gateway>
<we2by> my taskbar is full of launcher
<we2by> :(
<tom47> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<odin> brett_ : just delete the link and recreate it.
<styvy> Jinkguns, fsck device without beeing mounted might show fs
<Jinkguns> bfortino@natsuki:~$ sudo vol_id /dev/sdb
<Jinkguns> bfortino@natsuki:~$
<Jinkguns> hm
<Jinkguns> I get no return data
<brett_> odin, but how to create it? or update an existing one?  :-s
<LjL> Jinkguns, that's a drive - filesystems resides on *partitions* on a drive. so, /dev/sdb1 or similar
<avitale> Hey ALL... I am having a serious problem, my termial, Azereus , and some other applications are just disappearing from the panel after them are launched ... I have tried restarting the computer and just x-server......Anyone have an idea?????
<Mersault> dougsko: where's the best place to set this so it happens after a reboot? rc.local, or is there someplace else (/etc/networks/interfaces, etc) that would work better?
<LjL> Jinkguns: if there's no partition table, well... tough luck!
<dougsko> Mersault: btw, a device that straddles two or more networks *is* a router
<Jinkguns> LjL: No, no idea. Two of the disks are marked Unix, the other, no idea.
<ogamitto> how do I put music on my ipod with ryhthmbox?
<narrchy> how hard is cedega to find on bittorrent?
<odin> brett_: no update....to change the link you have to delete it and recreate it. the command is 'ln -s <object> <linkname>
<LjL> Jinkguns, look at the partitions. type "sfdisk --list /dev/sdb"
<kitche> JinkGuns: do sudo vol_is /dev/sdb1 and see if it returns
<Jinkguns> ID_FS_TYPE=hfs
<Jinkguns> AHA
<brett_> odin, thanks
* jovans is back (gone 00:03:57)
<LjL> Jinkguns: then it was a Mac drive i guess
<Mersault> dougsko: it's not routing any traffic between them, and I don't want people telling me how to configure the iptables for that. better to avoid confusion
<Jinkguns> Its HFS?! Wtf. All the other disks are HFS! They worked fine!
<odin> dougsko: unless it is a gateway <smile>
<kitche> Jinkguns: the other drives were probably hfs+ whiel that one is hfs
<LjL> Jinkguns, perhaps this one will work as well... when you mount the *partition* and not attempt to mount the drive itself
<Jinkguns> LjL: These are SyQuest disks, 135 mb hot swappable disks from 1996.
<dougsko> Mersault: well, you want it to happen after it does dhcp, so rc.local should work
<LjL> well, apparently this one was partitioned
<dougsko> odin: this is true
<Jinkguns> LjL: I love you.
<Jinkguns> Marry me?
<rioghal> lol
<LjL> uhm, no :P
<Jinkguns> ACK
<Jinkguns> your name is Lorenzo, a man. ;(
<odin> Mersault: there is a file in /etc that you can use to define the default route ...I just can't remember the name of it right now
<Ferret_> Hey I got a question here, I've been looking around on the forum and couldn't find an answer.
<narrchy> is OpenOffice available for Ubuntu?
<bhudda> Yes...
<Ferret_> I'm trying to put Ubuntu on my iBook and the CD drive on it is dead so I can't use the CDs, all I got is an iPod, is it possible to install from that one?
<Jaws> narrchy, it comes with it by default
<narrchy> and can save as .ppt (PowerPoint) and .doc (Word) files?
<bhudda> Yep!
<narrchy> awesome
<bhudda> OO is a great program
<bhudda> s...
<Jaws> narrchy, yes it does both
<dougsko> Ferret_: if you can boot from a usb device, yes
<Ferret_> It's firewire I'm using.
<dougsko> Ferret_: ok, same answer
<dougsko> s/usb/firewire
<Ferret_> How'd I go about doing it?
<tom47> has anyone else noticed firefox beginning to start (ie appearing on task bar) but then just vanishing?
<dougsko> Ferret_: first, ask google...
<dougsko> Ferret_: www.gomaya.com/glyph/archives/000939.html
<dougsko> Ferret_: forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?p=335925
<avitale> <tom47> sounds like my problem man
<Jaws> tom47, does your homepage have flash in it?
<tom47> Jaws ummm its google
<Ferret_> Thanks, I've been searching around for a while only managed to come up with pages about installing linux -on- the iPod.
<avitale> <tom47> but not with other apps
<Jaws> tom47, hmm nvm i have no idea then
<tom47> ty
<dougsko> Ferret_: did you read the first link?
<Jaws> tom47, only thing i can think of would be to make sure your display is on 24bit just incase
<Jaws> tom47, because flash crashes my browser if its set to something else
<itrebal> how can I get GTK 2.6.0? its not in any of the packages I've found
<tom47> Jaws ah ok
<avitale> tom47 is it firefox 2.0?
<Ferret_> dougsko - Jah I did, and I tried that too.
<tom47> no i think i am 1.5
<Ferret_> Tells me how to install OS X on the iPod, I want to install Ubunto -from- the iPod but I can't get it to boot.
<styvy> Ferret, imho ibook can only run yellowdog linux, no other distro (it's a mac, isn't it?)
<Aar0n[a] > Hi
<Aar0n[a] > Is Ubuntu Media Centre an offcial release?
<Ferret_> styvy - Nah I can run ubuntu as well, back when my CD drive still worked I used the live CD on it.
<kitche> Aar0n: no it's done by a different community
<tom47> Jaws what is the shortest way to check for 24 bit ???
<Aar0n[a] > Hi
<Aar0n[a] > Oops
<Jaws> tom47, go to terminal, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tom47> ah yes y
<LjL> tom47: or just "xdpyinfo | grep bits_per_pixel"
<rioghal> Jaws, tom47 its best to use gksu or gksudo with gui apps rahter than sudo. sudo is for cli apps, gksu/gksudo is for gui apps.
<Jaws> LjL, hmm ddnt know about that
<Jaws> rioghal, oh ok didn't know that
<rioghal> !gksudo | Jaws
<ubotu> Jaws: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<chalcedony>  dpkg parse errors, whenever someone tries to do a sudo apt-get install blah
<chalcedony> ?
<unfo> hi all, I am trying to install Java 1.3 on Ubuntu 6.06.1.  How do I do I cause apt-get to ignore dependencies?  The documentation seems unclear on this.
<itrebal> how can I get GTK 2.6.0? its not in any of the packages I've found; must I go from source? I *really* don't want to do that
<kud0s> unfo: why would you want to ignore dependencies?
<LjL> itrebal: why gtk 2.6.0? isn't it wxgtk perhaps that you want? (since *that* one is a version 3.6)
<LjL> 2 even
<dougsko> Ferret_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?highlight=%28LiveUsb%29
<ActivE> Does anyone know why my ati remote wonder may not be working. The ati-remote module is running. No commands are recieved through xeb.
<itrebal> LjL: I'm trying to compile PHP-GTK 2.0.0, "configure: error: PHP-GTK 2.x requires GTK+ 2.6.0 or higher"
<LjL> itrebal: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<itrebal> :/ I thought I already got that one, thanks!
<Ferret_> dougsko - I don't want to install linux on the iPod, I want to be able to install -from- it. Like some how copy the CD-image of the install CD to the iPod and install on the iBooks own hardisk.
<shingalated> does anyone have any ideas for what I could use for widgets in beryl?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell shingalated about beryl | shingalated, you have a private message from Ubotu
<unfo> kud0s: "j2re1.3: Depends: xlibs (> 4.1.0) but it is not installable". xlibs is replaced by xkeyboard-config + libxft1. I want to try those and see if they do the trick.
<dougsko> Ferret_: yes i know, thats what that how to is for
<dougsko> Ferret_: you have to put it on it before you can boot from it and install form it
<Ferret_> Why do I have to install ubuntu on my iPod? I got the CD image of the install file.
<dougsko> Ferret_: maybe you can just put the .iso file of the install disk on it and boot from the ipod
<kud0s> you can run ubuntu from your ipod?!?
<Ferret_> Probably that's not my problem though
<Ferret_> dougsko - Well I assume I gotta make the drive bootable some how.
<rioghal> Ferret_, the install cd is bootable, is your ipod 'bootable'?
<Ferret_> I'm assuming it isn't. I wanna find a way to make it.
<dougsko> Ferret_: right, there a section in that last link i posted, about making it bootable
<itrebal> thanks, LjL!
<kud0s> Ferret: from what i understand you want o make your ipod a bootable device so you can run the live cd from it?!
<TektoN> Whats an RPM?
<TektoN> Somthign Package Management?
<kud0s> !rpm | Tekton
<ubotu> Tekton: rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<TektoN> haha
<TektoN> ok
<kud0s> as good as apt-get but i prefer .deb
<graft> i'm not sure that there's much practical difference
<unfo> TektoN: is there a certain program you want to install on your PC?
<kud0s> I like .deb because heir supported in ubuntu by default =D
<graft> other than the particulars of how file systems are organized, of course...
<Jinkguns> When trying to mount a disk, what would the error output be referring to as MDB?
<kud0s> !mdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sobert> someone knows when the libapache2-mod-mono package will be released in the good version on edgy ?
<dougsko> Ferret_: what OS you running now?
<Jinkguns> [17198711.240000]  hfs: unable to locate alternate MDB
<kud0s> Jinkguns: i think its something to do with the master boot partition
<Jinkguns> yeah
<Jinkguns> thats what I kind of thought too
<Jinkguns> Which would mean the disk is unusuable
<kud0s> look on www.acronymfinder.com to get an exact translation
<TektoN> unfo looking to install vmware.. my first attempt didnt go so well, but that might have to do with not having a webserver installed or somthing..
<globe> I am getting the error "could not start kstartupconfig" from my newly installed kde session, and KDE will not start.  Anybody want to help me get to the bottom of this?
<kud0s> Jinkgus: when do you get the message, it could mean that the boot partition needs to be re written
<dougsko> TektoN: tip...dont use the vmware package in the repos, get the installer right off vmware's site
<justin_> If everything works properly and well in Dapper, is there any big reason to switch to Edgy?
<sethk> justin_, no
<dougsko> justin_: none
<Ferret_> dougsko - On the iBook it's OS X 10.4.6 (I think) it's 10.4.something at any rate.
<iwkse> there's a repo for new ati drivers, 8.35.1?
<sethk> globe, has KDE ever started on this box, or is it a new install?
<mc44> justin_: yeah, if you like a little excitement in your life :p
<Ferret_> Got a stationary comupter with WinXP on it.
<iwkse> there's a repo for new ati drivers, 8.31.5
<justin_> Alrighty so I guess i'll stay
<iwkse> :p
<dougsko> Ferret_: you might be able to try this method: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<justin_> mc44: No, im laid back :P
<TektoN> i did, im installing the package using the binary
<justin_> Im a "lazy" user haha
<globe> sethk: it is a new install of kde.  It run xfce fine
<Twinxor> newest OS X is 10.4.8, iirc
<dougsko> justin_: nothin lazy about having a working system :)
<sethk> globe, try starting it from a command line, so you can see what errors are reported
<Ferret_> Twinxor - Thassa one.
<justin_> dougsko: 0_o do things break when upgrading to edgy? Cause I know I heard of some breaking when you update Xorg on Dapper
<globe> sethk: okay. so, I shutdown x, (/etc/init.d/stop ?) then what?
<sethk> justin_, it's still a big rough around the edges
<justin_> Ohh.. I see
<sethk> globe, you want X to be running, but not gdm.  Then you execute (from the command line) startkde
<AndyR> hi all
<globe> sethk: how do I start x w/o gdm?
<we2by> guys, any one here uses xchat?
<mc44> globe: startx?
<Jaws> we2by, yes
<sethk> globe, X
<sethk> startx will start a window manager, ordinarily
<mc44> ah, sorry
<ortega10> is there any easy gui utility for transcoding audio (mp3 to wma / ogg whatever)?
<Jaws> we2by, why?
<mc44> ortega10: SoundConverter
<ortega10> mc44: this one right? soundconverter.berlios.de
<justin_> lol
<kud0s> ortega10: i use a utiity in windows called goldwave, you can read/write to any format assuming you have the correct codec, im sure there's a linux alternative
<justin_> Jaws: haha I thought your nick said "Jews" -- I was like wow, someone is very proud :P
<mc44> orgjust get it from the repositories; sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<globe> sethk: okay.  X is running (I get a hash bkground and an X cursor).  startkde says 'kpersonalizer: cannot connect to x server'
<we2by> Jaws: Xchat crashed alot lately
<mc44> ortega10: just get it from the repositories; sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<we2by> I use gnome-xchat
<Stanislav> I tried to uninstall my NVIDIA drivers to reinstall them and now my Ubuntu wont even boot.. it says File not found on grub
<Jaws> justin_: ahah thats funny
<Stanislav> anyone have any ideas?
<unfo> TektoN: the real problem is that vmware doesn't provide .deb packages.  I suggest you write to feedback @ vmware.com requesting them.  Also request that the MOTU's create a Vmware Server package if they are legally allowed to.
<unfo> You can contact the Ubuntu MOTU's on their mailing list.
<Mersault> How do I tell Ubuntu to not let dhcp set the default gateway?
<ortega10> mc44: thanks a lot
<Jaws> we2by, hmm havent had it crash on me yet
<justin_> globe: Do you have Kpersonalizer?
<LjL> unfo, TektoN, well, we do have VMWare Player packages
<justin_> globe: X usually spits out a whole bunch of so called "errors" most of them are not fatal in the least
<we2by> Jaws: what are you using? xchat or gnome-xchat??
<AndyR> can anyone help with acpi on a compaq evo not reporting battery status
<globe> justin_: if it comes with kde-core, then I would imagine so.  this error is what it is spitting until I kill it instead of showing itself.
<[H] 3b0R> how does Edgy Eft work on Macbook?
<justin_> globe: So KDE will not start at all?
<we2by> [H] 3b0R: I'm on it
<zozue49> hi everybody
<justin_> globe: Not even if you load GDM first?
<we2by> it works perfect except that fact that it gets kernel panic form time to time
<[H] 3b0R> we2by: does the webcam work?
<we2by> [H] 3b0R: dunno
<we2by> haven't tested it yet
<kud0s> AndyR: first are ou sure the battery's not old and knackered?
<[H] 3b0R> ok
<we2by> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<justin_> globe: And no I do not think Kpersonalizer comes with the "core" I think its with some kde office pack
<unfo> LjL: from who?
<globe> justin_: nope.  I am starting it from term 2 because when I start it from gdm as a session it gives me another error
<LjL> !info vmware-player | unfo
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<odin> Mersault: check /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<AndyR> kud0s, no brand new battery today
<we2by> [H] 3b0R: wireless etc work
<justin_> globe strange so it simply gives you the error and hangs? or returns to $:
<justin_> ?
<Jaws> we2by: Well, I when I go to help->about, it tells me xchat 2.6.6, but I am running gnome, so im not sure, I got it from the repo's
<[H] 3b0R> we2by; out of box?
<we2by> [H] 3b0R: nope
<kud0s> AndyR: good good, have you let it charge properly?
<AndyR> i charged it and its run laptop for 2 hours
<we2by> [H] 3b0R: there is guide for you to follow. it is  easy
<sethk> globe, I should have first asked you to look at your X log file
<[H] 3b0R> ok
<TektoN> LjL what is a package name for the player?
<globe> justin_: when I select KDE session from GDM "could not start kstartupconfig"
<kitche> we2by jaws: gnome-xchat and xchat is the same program just that gnome-xchat is xchat with gnome theme I believe
<sethk> globe, which is usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<odin> ls
<LjL> !info vmware-player | TektoN, i just said
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<we2by> if you get kernel panic, just turn it off for a few seconds and turn it back on
<CharlieSu> Anyone use DenyHosts?
<sethk> globe, ignore everything in the file except possibly the last few lines.
<we2by> kitche: nope
<globe> sethk: it is also telling me that It cannot open display
<we2by> kitche: I think the gnome-xchat uses the xchat engine
<bluefox83> kitche, don't say that in #xchat, xchat-gnome is not part of the official xchat project
<justin_> globe: Oh...
<sethk> globe, oh, sorry, you have to do this:    export DISPLAY=:0.0
<we2by> and it added a few features
<kud0s> AndyR: ok, have you checke your bios for different options linked with replacing the battery?
* justin_ shuts up
<sorush20> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<globe> sethk: as an argument to startkde?
<justin_> listen to sethk globe he's a "hacker"
<justin_> :)
<dope> where can i d/l some nice icons for ubuntu?
<we2by> [H] 3b0R: oh and wpa works too! :)
<[H] 3b0R> ok
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell dope about themes | dope, you have a private message from Ubotu
<kitche> bluefox83 we2by: well it's xchat just with a gnome frontend :P
<poquedoraqu> If you have a laptop, and its cd drive isnt working, and its windows wont even boot up to the command prompt, is there any way I can install ubuntu? :(
<AndyR> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<sethk> globe, no, at the command prompt before running startkde.  With most apps you have the option of using   -d :0.0, but some apps don't follow the rule, so setting the DISPLAY environment variable is better.
<mc44> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<bluefox83> kitche, no it's not..and the xchat people will get super pissed at you for claiming it is
<bluefox83> kitche, you can't even get support for gnome-xchat in #xchat
<unfo> TektoN: ah. So you may want to email the VMware Build Team -- vmware-build @ vmware.com -- instead. They made the vmware-player package.
<globe> sethk: okay..that is sort of working....1 sec
<TektoN> ok
<LjL> unfo, TektoN: anyway while the player has some limitation, i always found it quite adequate to my own needs
<poquedoraqu> I sort of kinda tried to put a new hal.dll file in my girlfriend's system32 directory and now it wont work at all, so i have but one option: i CAN bootf rom a floppy. But this part confuses me. Ive looked into netbooting and it says i have to mess around with ip stuff, and i cant even do ANYTHING on this laptop.
<chopchop_> hi, can anyone tell me where ubuntu storing the config file of network devices, the one contain information about the IP address, service, ...
<TektoN> im just looking to run a windows system with networking support
<TektoN> does the player do this?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell poquedoraqu about windows | poquedoraqu, you have a private message from Ubotu
#ubuntu 2006-11-22
<globe> sethk: okay.  KDE is now prompting me with a setup wizart
<globe> /wizart/wizard
<LjL> TektoN: it definitely should
<kud0s> Tekton: yes, assuming you already have the image for windows
<poquedoraqu> im not looking for windows help, im looking for how to install ubuntu without access to anything but a floppy
<zozue49> i have a problem with nautilus, can somebody help me?
<sethk> globe, hmm, that's interesting.  It was supposed to give you a nice error message, it wasn't supposed to _work_  :)
<LjL> TektoN: you just need a way to create a virtual machine first, but you can do that at http://www.easyvmx.com
<dougsko> chopchop_: /etc/network/interfaces
<TektoN> hmm
<kud0s> !natilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about natilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> globe, might as well set it up, then we'll see if it is still broken when entered from gdm.
<kud0s> !nautilus
<poquedoraqu> i expect that #windows wouldnt know anything about that
<chopchop_> dougsko: thank you
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<TektoN> i would like VMware server to work.. I should be able to get it running..
<khatahn> hi, can someone recommend a graphical tool for monitoring network traffic? something that shows more than just the total upstream/downstream usage, but not anything as advanced as wireshark. something like iptraf, but graphical?
<globe> sethk: I did this: 'export display....' 'startkde &'
<graft> ethereal, khatahn
<LjL> poquedoraqu: like we can't be expected to know what a hal.dll or a system32 directory is ;)
<zozue49> @kud0s: ok i already knew that :-D
<khatahn> graft: wireshark is ethereal :)
<kud0s> khatahn: MRTG although it requires perl and SNMP
<graft> err.. wait, that's wireshark now, isn't it
<NS_LapTop> poquedoraqu: just remove any reference to the Windows disk in fstab
<poquedoraqu> all i mean is that i obviously messed up windows, which means i cant use it to configure *anything*
<graft> wireshark isn't that advanced, anyway...
<Jaws> Anyone have any idea on how to get logitech wireless laptop mouse working?  It doesnt seem to see it...
<poquedoraqu> you dont understand. I dont even have a command prompt on this computer
<kud0s> khatahn: sorry, ignore me
<LjL> poquedoraqu: so anyway, you have the Ubuntu CD but you can't boot it because you can only boot from floppies? is that it?
<globe> sethk: the loading screen (with the icons that says what it is doing) hung on window manager and then it died.  now its just X
<poquedoraqu> Yes
<TektoN> LjL email sent.
<LjL> poquedoraqu: well what command prompt should you have?
<poquedoraqu> i dont know. i dont have any
<poquedoraqu> i dont have access to a single OS off the hard drive
<khatahn> graft: i'd just like to see from which to which IPs stuff goes to / comes from, and how fast. iptraf is great for that, but i'd prefer something graphical
<poquedoraqu> Just BIOS, then error messages
<LjL> poquedoraqu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LjL> poquedoraqu: this will allow you to boot the Ubuntu CD using a floppy disk
<poquedoraqu> it wouldnt matter, because her cd drive is busted
<LjL> poquedoraqu: so you only have network?
<poquedoraqu> yep
<poquedoraqu> a floppy drive, an internet connection and a messed up laptop.
<poquedoraqu> i wish i had a USB cd player, but we cant afford one atm
<iter> LjL: know much about fonts in X ?
<LjL> poquedoraqu: then netboot it is, but you need another computer
<mwql_aus> is it wise to buy a compatible pc card?
<mirak> does anyone uses a serial to USB converter ?
<LjL> poquedoraqu: what about a USB key?
<grimboy> Hey, I've shoved a bunch of pcf.gz files into several places (/usr/share/fonts, /usr/share/fonts/misc and ~/.fonts) and they don't seem to be showing up in lists of fonts (specifically in the gnome default font selection things).
<WarriorSlayer> guys i have an offboard soundcard that is called aureal vortex 8830 and i wanna know if ubuntu gonna recognize it and it'll work well
<poquedoraqu> it cannot boot from flash drives
<LjL> poquedoraqu: doesn't matter, you can still boot from a floppy
<poquedoraqu> i *do* have another computer. mine. but its an ubuntu machine
<s-ndh-c> hey guys
<poquedoraqu> ohhhh?
<iter> LjL: I have this config file that specifies a font like -*-helvetica-bold-normal-*-*-*-*-*
<LjL> poquedoraqu, use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto to boot from a floppy, and then follow the installing from USB howto for the rest
<poquedoraqu> so if i connected my external, which has ubuntu, and booted to it from a disk, i could repair her files?
<grimboy> WarriorSlayer, You could try putting in the cd and when it goes into live mode playing an audio file.
<LjL> poquedoraqu: or use netinstall, but somehow i think that's harder
<iter> LjL: ideally I'd like to use it with .ttf fonts
<s-ndh-c> i cant forward x11 data to the display on my ubuntu box
<WarriorSlayer> grimboy hmm ty
<LjL> never messed with fonts manually iter
<zozue49> nautilus copies everything in random order, please help
<iter> yeah me either dang
<LjL> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<s-ndh-c> is this some configuration thing?
<odin> poquedoraqu: how about swapping the hard drives in the two machines, installing ubuntu on her hard drive using your cd, then swapping them back
<LjL> odin: on a laptop? :\
<poquedoraqu> exactly. laptop :/
<odin> LjL: sure...I swap my laptop drives all the time
<poquedoraqu> i have a pc
<poquedoraqu> i havent got the patience for a laptop
<LjL> poquedoraqu, this is the USB howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  -  i guess you just need to skip the parts about making it bootable, and use the smart boot manager on a floppy instead
<GSF> hey
<poquedoraqu> well thanks
<grimboy> poquedoraqu, Patience?
<GSF> what's the dir for mplayer codecs?
<poquedoraqu> aka, stuff breaks
<grimboy> Ah.
<rioghal> can you use partimage to make a backup of the partitions in one machine then burn the resulting images to cd and use partimage to unpack the images onto the laptop hd? i do that to install ubuntu to several machines rather than running the installer on every machine
<poquedoraqu> ive never had a laptop that didnt go bad in a month or two
<Dev05> Hi everybody once again. I'm having some trouble using Gnome Themes under Master Edgy :) . Happens that only a few themes work. For example, the Linsta 3 theme will just change the color scheme and the controls start to get rendered with the Murrina Engine... Other themes just draw like "old 3d". Any clues?
<graft> GSF: /usr/lib/w32codecs, usually
<new_suse_user> is there a key combo to open up the task-manager equivalent?
<mwe> GSF: /usr/lib/win32/ contains the w32 ones hre
<mwe> here*
<LjL> poquedoraqu: oh there's also this one that tells you how to boot from USB when USB is not bootable... using a CD, however. but i guess it would work with a floppy as well, with little changes (but i'd try the smart boot manager route first) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<graft> GSF: err, maybe /usr/lib/codecs, as i seem to have
<mwe> but /usr/lib/codecs as well
<GSF> lol
<poquedoraqu> alright, thank you, thats even better
<poquedoraqu> ive got to go, iill try it out
<totall_6_7> Here is a quick question: How can i get a list of all the packages that i have currently installed
<poquedoraqu> i wish she would buy a real coputer instead of a 125 memory toshiba
<LjL> totall_6_7: dpkg --get-selections
<totall_6_7> thanks LjL
<kud0s> a _real_ computer is one you make yourself, piece by piece
<mwe> totall_6_7: dpkg -l
<LjL> mwe: that one renders in a nasty way, though (namely, it cuts out long package names)
<Yakubovich> does anyone know what grub error 17 means?
<Crankymonky> Anyone know a way to get Evolution to show only unfinished tasks?  Or how to put tasks on the calender for days preceeding their due date?
<GSF> graft: mwe: it's /usr/lib/win32. /usr/lib/codecs, /usr/local/lib/codecs, and /usr/lib/w32codecs aren't "sourced"
<s-ndh-c> what could be the problem? i do something like DISPLAY="myip:0.0" program ,but i allways get a message that the display could not be opened
<mwe> LjL: yeah
<GSF> thanks
<we2by> guys, there is something wrong with gnome-xchat. hope you fix it soon!
<s-ndh-c> i asume the xserver on my box doesnt allow tcp connections or so
* jovans is away: Ich bin beschftigt
<grimboy> Wait, why are bitmap font off by default?
<odin> s-ndh-c: have you considered running via "ssh -X"?
<GSF> we2by: that's the spirit
<we2by> :)
<graft> we2by: file a bug report, dude, with the appropriate people
<s-ndh-c> odin: sure
<s-ndh-c> but it doesnt work
<Dev05> Any ideas on my issue? :)
<we2by> graft, dunno how to file a report
<globe> I am getting the error "could not start kstartupconfig" from my newly installed kde session, and KDE will not start.  Anybody want to help me get to the bottom of this?
<odin> s-ndh-c: I haven
<odin> t tried it under ubuntu, but it worked like a champ in suse
<we2by> I'm using xchat right now and see if it crashes or not
<Jaws> Anyone have any idea on how to get logitech wireless laptop mouse working?  It doesnt seem to see it...
<GSF> graft, mwe: thanks again! bye
<graft> GSF: maybe that's the dapper way, in edgy w32codecs puts it in /usr/lib/codecs
<s-ndh-c> doesnt seem to work for me
<GSF> I'm with edgy
<mwe> graft: I think it puts some files in /usr/lib/win32 as well
<GSF> I've grabbed the latest binary codecs from mplayerhq and they only worked in the dir I've mentined
<GSF> *mentioned
<GSF> yes, that's the one
<mwe> graft: at least that's what dpkg -L w32codecs says
<graft> ah, so it does... okay, i'll just shut up now
<GSF> don't! your help is very appreciated :)
<GSF> time to watch the movie now ;) bye and thanks once again
<ubunta> hi
<styvy> hi ubunta
<grimboy> At  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto it says I can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and get a way to reconfigure fonts. But when I run it just cleans up and updates a number of things. No configuration.
<LjL> soundray: boo
<ubunta> when i start gnome..the menus..are filled with lines..dont understand 1 text
<LjL> soundray: recovery took a while didn't it :P
<soundray> LjL: :-O  :-)
<mwql_aus> anyone had experience with ndiswrapper, where the .inf file has information for more than 1 device?
<ReporterX> Hello all!
<soundray> LjL: no, once I was up again, I had to do a bit of work on my thesis
<unfo_> all: how do i get apt-get to ignore all dependencies and just do what i say?  It's for an experiment.
<grimboy> ReporterX, Hey
<ReporterX> How do i add new fonts to ubuntu ?
<grimboy> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<LjL> soundray: i was going to tell you (some hours ago), since the drive is under warranty, perhaps you want to make sure that some SMART parameter is actually below the threshold, so they'll have no excuses ;)
<jackrazz> anyone here using Open Office's database to connect to PostgreSQL??
<Dev05> mwql_aus, ndiswrapper loads .inf file that, AFAIK, contain support for just one driver...
<LjL> !bonnie++ | soundray, or perhaps just a few runs of "shred", or some other stress-testing software
<soundray> LjL: I was wrong, it isn't.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonnie++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReporterX> grimboy: thanks
<LjL> soundray: hm, well, no matter what the bot says, that package is in main
<LjL> soundray: it isn't?
<khatahn> graft: just so you know, Etherape was just what i needed ;)
<soundray> LjL: the bot has issues with plusses
<grimboy> !bonnie\+\+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonnie\+\+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grimboy> Damn
<LjL> heh
<halex-ab> !search bonnie++
<ubotu> Found:
<bigboy_> hello all
<ubunta> when i start gnome..the menus..are all fucked ..dont understand shit..how could i resolve it ?
<LjL> soundray: well, seveas just reminded me that there are no open bugs for his bots right now... time to change that
<LjL> !language | ubunta
<ubotu> ubunta: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TC`> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ubunta> ubotu sorry..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry.. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gay_> hola
<bigboy_> I am having trouble setting grub to boot from external dvd drive, any advice? I can,t even find the grub config file
<LjL> !es | gay_
<ubotu> gay_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bthornton> I've noticed that running `hostname` on some machines, it returns the FQDN (i.e. "host.domain") and on others, it only returns the hostname (i.e. "host").  For examples, the FQDN gets reported on Fedora boxes but the Ubuntu just use the hostname.  Is something misconfigured here?
<bthornton> ubotu hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<gay_> #hispachat
<bigboy_> I am having trouble setting grub to boot from external dvd drive, any advice?
<grimboy> ubunta, Try being a little bit more specific with your question.
<azids_rhein> e
<unfo_> what does 'e' mean?
<azids_rhein> nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85-18-136-71.fastres.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubunta> grimboy ok..first the gdm just didnt start..so i remove it from init..now..startx ..run gnome..but dont understand nothing of the menus
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bigboy_> I am having trouble setting grub to boot from external dvd drive, any advice?
<mwql_aus> Dev05: the .inf file i have has information for multiple devices only, i cant find the .inf file for one device
<soundray> bigboy_: don't repeat, rephrase
<Dev05> mwql_aus, I then guess that ndiswrapper will load info for all of them.
<Dev05> !tell mwql_aus about ndiswrapper
<mwql_aus> Dev05: cheers
<ubunta> bigboy_ google search grub
<bigboy_> soundray the question can't be much clearer, I need to tell grub to boot external DVD drive
<styvy> bigboy, to boot from external device you should check your bios to boot from usb
<soundray> bigboy_: your question is very vague actually. How is it connected, what have you tried, how does it fail?
<rioghal> i just updated HAL what do i have to do to use the new version?
<bigboy_> I have dual boot OSX Ubuntu, My internal DVD is toast, and I ned to boot external DVD drive
<rgg> hello everyone,i connected my scanner (a hp scanjet 2400) and it doesn't seem to be...on
<bigboy_> The grub boot loader has 3 options x for OSX, l for linux, and c for CD rom, but that refers to internal drive
<ReporterX> kde allow to disable anti-aliasing on fonts with a specific size (i.e. < 10). This is possible on ubuntu ?
<rgg> where can i check if its "on",i hope you know what i mean.
<bigboy_> check device manager under system rgg
<soundray> bigboy_: is this an Intel Mac?
<poningru> !dmcrypt
<bigboy_> no, ppc mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmcrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bigboy_> I just need to bypass grub, or add option to boot external DVD drive
<soundray> bigboy_: how did you get grub running on that in the first place? It's usually yaboot, isn't it?
<rioghal> poningru, i know a fair bit about encryption, maybe i can help?
<nuts`> hi
<ubunta> grimboy ..
<kestas_> t
<rgg> ok,in my device manager.
<grimboy> ubunta, Sorry, don't know.
<poningru> rioghal: naah looking for that ubuntu wiki article on fs encryption with usb key, for a friend, I have it setup here
<rgg> some of the usb connections say "ohci host controller",the others are the keyboard and the webca,
<rgg> webcam*
<kestas_> can someone help me get a web cam working for Linux?
<JMC4988> Hi everybody
<bigboy_> ok rgg try to use sane to set uo scanner
<rgg> bigboy_: sorry,to use what?
<rioghal> poncho1, oh, ok
<soundray> !webcam | kestas
<grimboy> Completely OT, but am I the only one who hasn't been able to access adobe.com for the last 3/4 days?
<ubotu> kestas: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<emilia> is it possible to authenticate my ubuntu machine on a windows domain?
<bigboy_> sane
<poningru> rioghal: thanks though
<ubunta> grimboy ..it says dont have  authorization for /var/lib/gdm
<kestas_> thank you ubotu !
<shodanjr_gr> hey guys, i got a problem with my edgy installation
<JMC4988> I have a problem with my MB... it's an ASUS P5LD2 with an IT8212 controller
<rgg> bigboy_: what is sane?
<soundray> !sane | rgg
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<grimboy> Ubunta, Have you tried sudo?
<bthornton> What *should* `hostname` report on a properly configured system (i.e. what is POSIX convention)?
<ubunta> grimboy yeah
<JMC4988> does anyone know how to make it work?
<bigboy_> rgg scanner acess made easy,,,, sane
<shodanjr_gr> at random times, a while after it boots and its in the gui, it gives me a black screen with a cursor blinking, then throws me back to my login screen...anyone got an idea as to why this happens?
<rgg> bigboy_: ok,installing it
<JMC4988> I do not manage to connect any hard drive or CD to the additional IDE interfaces
<ubunta> grimboy but only for gdm and ubuntu-desktop
<JMC4988> HD keeps giving me error messages when I ckecj with dmesg
<grimboy> Ubunta, Don't know, sound like somethings been messed up. If I were you I'd just do a total backup and reinstall ubuntu.
<bigboy_> Any ideas on my external boot issue?
<grimboy> s/sound/sounds
<ubunta> grimboy lol..is allready the second time i do it
<s-ndh-c> can someone tell me why x11forwarding doesnt work?
<soundray> bigboy_: are you sure you have grub installed?
<bigboy_> yes, grub boots up
<kestas_> thanks soundray
<soundray> bigboy_: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst pls
<bigboy_> but there is no option in my grub bootloader for external  drive
<grimboy> ubunta, Are you doing anything that you think might be messing it up?
<ubunta> grimboy no..that erro of gdm..came when i reboot the laptop
<bigboy_> I can't even find it in /boot/grub/menu. lst
<s-ndh-c> what i do is ssh -X othermachine and then DISPLAY="mymachine:0.0" someprogram
<Graffiti> should i be running beryl with xgl or aiglx ?
<soundray> bigboy_: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst pls
<s-ndh-c> and it just timeouts opening the display
<bighil> s-ndh-c: you are using ssh? maybe try to use ssh -Y host
<ubunta> i think..pehraps the cpu..is not supported at full
<bigboy_> Is there no command line grub control that I can force to boot from external drive?
<LuisMendes> suddenly, my system got muted! I can hear no sounds... what's going on?? I can't figure it out!
<bighil> s-ndh-c: the DISPLAY variable should be set automatically by ssh...
<ubunta> and maybe could be making something bad
<s-ndh-c> it allways says cant open display
<Mersault> How do I configure dhclient so that it doesn't set a default gateway?
<ubunta> is the intel core 2 duo
<Innoruuk> At one point I dropped the file libphysfs-1.0.so.1 into /usr/lib now when I use apt-get a message appears that says libphysfs-1/0/so/1 is not a symbolic link.
<s-ndh-c> i know it worked like that on my gentoo box, whats different here?
<ubunta> i use speedstep_centrino module.. is the same..
<willwork4foo> Hi - I've got a printer installed on a windows XP machine and shared over the network - can I use that windows-shared printer from my Ubuntu Linux laptop?
<Crankymonky> Does anyone use Google's ICAL with Evolution?
<ubunta> is allways read/writing..i dont know why
<rgg> sane is having some trouble too.i open it and it just goes blank while searching,and i have to "force-close" it.
<mirak> edgy sucks, they built experimental modules into the kernel
<mirak> CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH
<mirak> this makes fail pl2303
<CarCase928> i received an error when i attempt to play a live video broadcast, here is the error: Totem could not play 'mms://72.166.136.132/cctv4-200'.  No URI handler implemented for "mms".
<cmweb> ljl, from now on if it involves the system i'm consulting you first,,,,, i don't want to reformat again
<Vorbote> willwork4foo: yes, open the System->Administration->Shared Folders control panel and accept to install Windows networking support. After that you should be able to see the printer on your LAN.
<VigoFusion> Hello
<LjL> cmweb: good, but i'm not always around. what's important is that you consult *someone* - and that you make the right questions, i.e. what you need, not what you think you need
<cmweb> ljl, copy that
<s-ndh-c> does ssh x11forwarding work for someone else on edgy?
<Vorbote> CarCase928: you need to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and bad from universe, as well as gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<cmweb> ljl, You were saying something about the security of the system. Wouldent i only need a firewall something like FireStarter?
<narrchy> what is the .ico file
<narrchy> can i create a ubuntu cd with that?
<CarCase928> Vorbote: where do i get it?
<narrchy> or is that the wrong file?
<LjL> cmweb: not necessarily. Ubuntu comes with almost no ports open for listening by default, so unless you install services (such as a web server), firewalling rules are not needed
<ElementalBelief> Hello, sorry to bother but could someone help me?
<BlackHawk> gn8
<LjL> cmweb: but then if you do install a service and want it to be publicly accessible, you don't want to firewall that service either
<Vorbote> CarCase928: If the audio is in WMV9 format, you'll need to install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll as well as the w32codecs package from the PLF. (I wrote the packages are in universe).
<Innoruuk> When apt-get says "libphysfs-1.0.so.1 is not a symbolic link", what does that mean? I dropped that file in there long ago.
<cmweb> ljl, then what to do....
<ElementalBelief> I am trying to install 6.10 using larp but its not giving me the option to do that when booting the cd.
<unfo_> ElementalBelief: it is never a bother to interrupt on active conversations in IRC.  This is because there are many conversations going on at once.  See www.irchelp.org for more newbie tips.
<unfo_> What is larp?
<ElementalBelief> sorry i mean lamp
<LjL> cmweb: nothing special. just follow standard procedures for installing and setting up services (i.e. apt-get and read the man), and if they fail, ask. don't start using random root commands (such as chmod and chown). do frequent security updates. and learn how the Unix permissions system works
<Innoruuk> Elemental, boot it up in live and a install option should be on the desktop.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cmweb about permissions | cmweb, you have a private message from Ubotu
<ElementalBelief> haven't slept since yesterday, tried FC6 and just couldnt take it
<kalikiana> A question: Is it normal that Abiword in Edgy won't import OpenDocument files?
<cmweb> ljl, thanks looks as if i got some home work ;)
<sorush20> anyone here using wpa spk here?
<vasdas> hey hey, im new here and i have a small problem.. i googled it and was not satisfied with the search results... everytime i boot ubuntu off a cd i get this message on my screen "input not supported" ... i have a 20" acer widescreen.. could someone please help me?
<LjL> cmweb: for example - the problem you had earlier that brought you to chown /var. by default, /var/www has "www-data" as the group. "group", for a file, means that any user who is part of the group can do some operations on the file (read, write and execute, depending on what group permissions are set). so, if you want to modify files in /var/www, you should ask your administrator (in this case, yourself) to make you a member of the www-data group.
<LjL> the administrator does it by doing "adduser <you> www-data"
<mwe> spk? you mean psk?, sorush20 ?
<grimboy> Come on, can someone please help me. I can't enable bitmap fonts.
<sorush20> mwe: yes sorry
<rsavu> hello all. does anybody have a little experience in java? i'm having trouble with a method i'm writing.
<mwe> sorush20: I'm using wpa2-psk
<LjL> cmweb: type "groups" as your user. you'll see you're already a member of several groups - for instance "admin", which gives you the right to use sudo, "audio", which allows you to use your soundcard...
<sorush20> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mwe> sorush20: have been using wpa-psk as well
<sorush20> mwe: is there a good how to for it?
<cmweb> ljl, So the system is basically run from permissions
<mwe> sorush20: I'm not sure. I found something on google but I don't think I have a link
<rsavu> http://pastebin.ca/254542 -> if anybody knows why it is returning a NullPointerException i'll be grateful
<Innoruuk> rsavu: Ask I'll try to answer.
<mirak> hi
<Jupiter> Is there a gui manager for apache2?
<iwkse> vasdas: what? you get "input not supported" when you unmount a cd?
<LjL> cmweb: the system's security is based on permissions, yes
<mirak> when do they provide fix for kernels in ubuntu ?
<mwe> sorush20: and I couldn't get hidden ssid to work with wpa-psk. only with wpa2-psk
<kalikiana> How do I import OpenDocument files with Abiword?
<ElementalBelief> InnoruukI thought the server edition didnt have live
<mirak> because there is a bug in edgy  for pl2303 and usb serial devices.
<LjL> cmweb: there is one special user, which has ID 0 (known as "superuser" or "root") who can always do anything to the system - and as such, should really really know what he's doing
<Innoruuk> Ele: Oh I'm sorry never tried server.
<soundray> mirak: has that bug been reported?
<shodanjr_gr> at random times, a while after it boots and its in the gui, it gives me a black screen with a cursor blinking, then throws me back to my login screen...anyone got an idea as to why this happens? (repost :P)
<LjL> cmweb: other users can do things on the system depending on what permissions have been set on files. since almost everything on Unix is a file, permissions regulate just about everything
<cappiz> someone here that could recommend a router with good peak in wireless encrypted traffic?
<Innoruuk> rsavu: try encasing it in a try-catch.
<mirak> the fix is know, but this means I can't use my usb to serial device before 5 month for next ubuntu release while the fix is known ?
<mirak> soundray: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/39101
<cmweb> ljl, right Root
<rsavu> it doesn't throw that exception ... it is returning that exception...
<vasdas> "input not supported" on my screen after i boot the computer up with the ubuntu cd... any help would be appreciated!
<cmweb> ljl, k
<Innoruuk> Oh then I have no clue.
<rsavu> i did a try-catch with NullPointerException and it does not do anything
<iwkse> vasdas: isnt'a monitor problem
<ElementalBelief> Trying to install the server with the lamp option it just doesnt show up in the list when i boot the cd. anyone have any idea on how i can get around that?
<LjL> cmweb: every file can be marked as "readable" (r), "writable" (w) and "executable" (x). for each file, these three permissions are assigned to three different classes of users: the "owner" of the file, the "group" of the file, and the "others". you use the command "chown" to change the owner and the group, and "chmod" to change the specific permissions for each of them
<Innoruuk> Wait, why is it returning an exception?
<Innoruuk> Are you refering to it? That thing is a void method.
<rsavu> i don't know.
<rsavu> no .
<iwkse> vasdas: what input devices do you use? (keyboard..mouse..)
<rsavu> i call that method
<soundray> mirak: CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH, contrary to what you report, is not set by default in the edgy kernel.
<cmweb> ljl, thats where i messed up last time...
<nolimitsoya> how can i parse apt severalcommands at once? fex, if i want to do apt-get remove lostirc and apt-get autoremove at the same time?
<Innoruuk> How are you calling it?
<LjL> cmweb: but whenever you're tempted to use those command, ask yourself first: is it the right way? does changing these permissions create site-effects? does it give somebody more privileges than they should have?
<soundray> mirak: if you contribute to bug reports, it's really important to get your facts right.
<vasdas> iwkse: logitech mouse and keyboard, pretty standard usb connected.. mx500..
<cmweb> ljl, such as a restore or a hack attempt
<rsavu> let's say that my code is embedded into a class named Population. i do a Population pop = new Population(); pop.generateTimeExclusions();
<LjL> cmweb: and, generally speaking, you should never change the permissions of anything outside your /home directory anyway. /var is a bit of an exception, since you *can* put files manually there (for example in /var/www), but still much care should be taken
<Stanislav> cansomeone tell me why my gnome panel wont load and crashes when i log in?
<vasdas> iwkse: "input not supported" is floating on the monitor... nothing else
<Innoruuk> I see.
<LjL> cmweb: yes, and about restores - there is no such thing. most commands are just executed without a way of rolling back. so think thrice, always
<bighil> rsavu: some of your variables is probably null. is evenimente initialized? is evenimente.get(i) null? ...
<soundray> Stanislav: probably not, but maybe your $HOME/.xsession-errors can.
<iwkse> vasdas: don't you use any other input?
<Stanislav> is there anyway to reinstall the panel?
<rsavu> it can't be null. i've done it with iterators too
<cmweb> ljl, trice :P
<rsavu> iterators is initialized through the constructor
<vasdas> iwkse: nope. mouse, keyboard and monitor connected to the computer
* cmweb is not correcting
<soundray> Stanislav: the panel installation is probably fine. You can verify that: create a new user and see if the panel works if you log in with the new username.
<nolimitsoya> could i perhaps do 'apt-get autoremove lostirc-'?
<iwkse> vasdas: they are all usb? (monitor, mouse)
<CarCase928> Vorbote: i am only getting audio and not video
<rsavu> so, i really don't know what is null there;
<cmweb> ljl, so can i go ahead and install the "lampp" System?
<vasdas> yeah
<pianoboy3333> What can play .mid files?
<LjL> cmweb: sure - are you on edgy now?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell pianoboy3333 about midi | pianoboy3333, you have a private message from Ubotu
<pianoboy3333> thanks
<nolimitsoya> hey guys! i know at least someone in here is an apt ninja... :F
<iwkse> vasdas: i meant, keyboard.. so monitor is usb too?
<Stanislav> weird
<cmweb> ljl, actuly i cant go to edgy i dont think. Laast time i tryed i couldent get my modem re-installed so no im not on it
<Stanislav> it just loaded lol
<bighil> rsavu: normally java says in the null pointer exception in which line the exception occured. in that line some variable has to be null. maybe you should use a debugger, the one built into eclipse is nice...
<LjL> cmweb: that's ok, dapper will be fine. just slightly different
<mwql_aus> Stanislav: did the panel crash after some modification? because my panel was stuck in the middle of a screen, until i removed the .gnome2, .gconf
<LjL> cmweb: if you can't get PHP to work automatically, i should be able to tell you what to do
<mwql_aus> Stanislav: hidden directories
<vasdas> iwkse: lol... 21" widescreen acer vga monitor
<CarCase928> i am attempting to play a live video broadcast, someone helped me, but not very good, i was able to get the sound, but not the video, can someone help me?
<cmweb> ljl, cool. Thanks for the support
<rsavu> i programmed for many years in c and php but i still don't know how to use a debugger :D
<recon> Does anybody know a tr/sed command to extract extensions (delete everything after the frist dot including the dot)?
<cmweb> ljl, il be back after the install
<mwe> rsavu: about time you learn to maybe ;)
<mirak> soundray: somebody explained me things bad, sorry.
<ActivE> How can i tell what kernel i am running?
<soundray> recon: man basename
<mwql_aus> Stanislav: but i did have an older copy of the hidden directories
<mirak> soundray: maybe you can precise my mistake in the thread
<LjL> recon: "basename" if often used for that, but you have to specify which extension
<bimberi> ActivE: uname -r
<iwkse> vasdas: keyboard and mouse are connected to usb port back to pc or in the front panel?
<mirak> soundray: so the problem is from soemwhere else
<recon> that'll work. thanks.
<Innoruuk> Is it safe to delete libphysfs-1.0.so.1 libphysfs-1.0.so.1.0.0 lib/libphysfs.so from my /usr/lib?
<vasdas> iwkse: back
<rsavu> and ... it says that on the line with timeExclusions.put(i, lateExclusion);
<mwe> rsavu: when I first started programming I was debugging with printf() statemens in the programs. It gets really ugly though ;)
<rsavu> lateExclusion is predefined
<LjL> recon: a stupid shell command could be "echo whateverfilename | rev | cut -f1 "." | rev"
<rsavu> and i is the iterator
<iwkse> vasdas: try to remove the mouse, and reboot
<mild7> I have a problem with bttv driver, is there anyone that can help?
<LjL> recon: well no actually, that does the opposite -
<ActivE> ty bimberi
<shodanjr_gr> hm..
<shodanjr_gr> .i have a problem getting xinetd to start guys...
<bimberi> ActivE: yw :)
<recon> LjL: I'm trying to batch sox to convert about 13 .ogg files to .mp3 (due to player restrictions) so that info 'll work.
<vasdas> iwkse: booted with another monitor and it works, it's a resolution problem
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<LjL> recon: "basename" should be fine for that
<shodanjr_gr> i dont know whats wrong with it....it just doesnt show up in the netstat dealie
<Stanislav> i put in a new video card and i cant seem to get nvidia to recognize it.. itsa 7600 GS
<Stanislav> it finds that its an NVIDIA but not a 7600GS
<iwkse> vasdas: bah..from the error seemed something else..monitor was never an input device
<soundray> mirak: sorry, I won't get involved in that bug report, seeing that I don't even have the relevant hardware
<kalikiana> How do I import OpenDocument files with Abiword?
<VigoFusion> Would it find an ATI 5800?
<hadsa> hi, i need some help with ubuntu install... its crashing when he tries to install grub. Could someone please help me with this?
<cmweb> ljl, Forgot to update the repository list, you wouldent happed to know the webpage on ubuntu.com where it gives a list of repositories based on a selection.
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: it's not running?
<bighil> rsavu: print(evenimente.get(i)) and print(evenimente)
<LjL> cmweb: update it compared to what?
<shodanjr_gr> mwe nvm, i fixed it. i had to install the inetd package :)
<jshamash66> Hi, my ubuntu-windows network was working perfectly before (I have Samba and smb4k installed), but now none of my windows computers can find my ubuntu one, and vice versa. Could someone please help?
<shodanjr_gr> thx though :)
<vasdas> iwkse: thx
<cmweb> ljl, theirs a page on ubuntu.com where you select System Type what type of update you want and some other things
<ActivE> I just tried to install the linux-k7-smp kernel on my a64 dual core machine. It didnt give me the option to boot from the new kernel in grub. It did however destroy the nvidia drivers for my current kernel. Any idea what happened here?
<kalikiana> jshamash66: if you didn't change anything it's probably windows - i'm serious
<hadsa> im getting this RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code 1; see /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog
<mild7> could someone help with the bttv driver?
<LjL> cmweb, source-o-matic perhaps, but it's not on ubuntu.com. but just pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and let me see if it looks decent
<tyler> Hi guys do you know how i can update to 6.10 i cant figure it out
<stalefries> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wastrel> !upgrade | tyler
<ubotu> tyler: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cmweb> ljl, yep thats the name il get the file
<jshamash66> kalikiana: I might have changed something without realizing, but it's pretty unlikely. If the problem is with Windows, what do you think it may be?
<tyler> thnx
<recon> I'm trying to convert a folder full of .ogg's to .mp3's (due to player constraints.) Any ideas?
<soundray> ActivE: run 'sudo update-grub' and see if it adds the newly installed kernels.
<hadsa> anyone?
<dafan> Ubuntu coupled with xgl/beryl is amazing.
<dafan> I just installed and got everything up and running smoothly in 4 hours.
<CarCase928> when i am attempt to watch a live TV Video broadcast on the internet, i am only getting audio, but not video, can someone help me?
<shodanjr_gr> hm.... in swat, where is the place to add a new share?
<soundray> hadsa: have you followed those suggestions?
<cmweb> ljl, this is what the default list is, i have just rebooted my system (or i guess you would call it re-format) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33175/
<kalikiana> jshamash66: from my experience, from time to time windows does things one cannot fix with anything but a restart because its network support is pretty buggy. most of the time samba is fully working but windows just doesn't want to work some day while the other day it works. of course there is a *small* chance you could fix it with random clicking. :/
<jshamash66> kalikiana: haha ok, thanks for the help
<hadsa> soundray: which ones?
<rsavu> oh another thing. how can i free up space? i made 2 new logical partition of 5 gb's each. do i simply cp -a all contents from /usr and /home to each and then mount them from fstab?
<ActivE> Strange, ive run sudo apt-get install kernel-k7-smp and sudo update-grub. There is no sign of the new kernel in grub. Im sure its doing somthign as it destroys the nvidia drivers. This is normal for installing a new kernel tho right?
<soundray> hadsa: the ones you posted along with the error message.
<hadsa> im kinda blind in here with irsii on a white terminal
<hadsa> oh, theres just a "We're sorry; the installer crashed. Please file a bug report at..."
<kalikiana> jshamash66: if you are 100% sure you didn't change anything for samba, you *might* ask a windoze guy, but probably a restart is all you need
<soundray> hadsa: no, it pointed you to a couple of log files.
<mirak> isn't ubuntu supposed to have a ubuntu+2 developpement release soon ?
<LjL> cmweb, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33176/ i have enabled Universe and Multiverse, and their respective updates and security repositories
<hadsa> yeah, i took a look
<LjL> mirak: +2? no
<cmweb> ljl, thanks this is the one i got from the source o matic which is better? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33177/
<soundray> hadsa: please run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and put the output on the pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin > hadsa
<dogie> stupid newbie question. Is it possible to cut and paste from one terminal window to another?
<dxdemetriou> can I set character encoding on gtk1 applications?
<CarCase928> Can't get live video to play (only plays audio), help!
<LjL> cmweb: that looks fine, as well
<soundray> dogie: yes, use the middle mouse button
<highneko> dogie: Use middle click
<hadsa> soundrayit ran just fine
<AndyR> dogie, yes
<mwql_aus> does ubuntu support plug-and-play?
<cmweb> ljl, so that one?
<dogie> ok thanks
<soundray> mwql_aus: yes
<cmweb> ljl, the one i showed you
<tyler> hi
<LjL> cmweb: whichever. the one from easysource is probably a bit more tidy
<cmweb> ljl, o.k.
<LjL> cmweb: they really are the same anyway
<jshamash66> Also, lately while running Beryl, some applications have been opening with blank windows- only the border of the window, and the rest is filled with solid black. Should I just reinstall Beryl?
<emilia> is it possible to authenticate my ubuntu machine on a windows domain?
<tyler> i need to upgrade to 6.6 first how do i do that?
<rsavu> any solutions to my problem?
<emilia> or at least give it a name on the network?
<tyler> i need to upgrade i
<mirak> LjL: +2 like a stable testing unstable. because actually I am sure ubuntu is losing a big betatest user ressource by making the developpement version too elitist
<highneko> jshamash66: That's an nvidia problem. Try executing "beryl -use-cow --force-aiglx; emerald'
<cmweb> ljl, now comes the part that im not doing without guidence. editing. Can i use sudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list
<soundray> rsavu: either that, or use the tar copying method from the Tips-HOWTO
<emilia> tyler:  gksu "update-manager -c"
<mirak> LjL: for exemple I use linux for 4 years, and ubuntu since two. but edgy is to broken to even want to just report bugs.
<emilia> tyler : just press alt+f2 and type that in
<Allz> hello i need really help :S my screen is frozen and i cant do nothing the mouse is not frozen but all the stuff .and i was working on project school work :( and if i restart x-server it will go :S and i have to do all the work agein
<Allz> please someone help me
<Allz> how to refresh
<mirak> LjL: actually I am sure there is more bug reports from ubuntu+0 than ubuntu+1 . But it's then too late
<Allz> or some :(
<LjL> mirak, Edgy is considered stable. if it's that broken, there's something wrong with Edgy, not with the release system
<jdahm> hey, I cannot get my wireless connection to find any of the wireless networks and even when I type the ESSID in manually and the password it still wont connect, is there some way to fix this?
<xamox> how do I set my machine to boot to prompt? I now it used to be runlevel 3 but it's runlevel 2 by default and it's booting to Graphical login, I thought that was run level 5?
<rsavu> i have some questions though. how do i mount them in fstab? will defaults work? if for example i am trying to run an exec?
<hadsa> soundray http://pastebin.com/830153
<LjL> cmweb: use "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rsavu> any good suspend/resume laptop troubleshooting guides?
<CarCase928> can't get a live video broad cast to play (i am only able to get the audio to play), is there some way to fix this problem, or is there a package that will allow me to play live video broadcasts?
<cmweb> ljl, copy that
<LjL> cmweb: you should use "gksudo", not "sudo", for graphical programs
<cmweb> ljl, ok
<soundray> hadsa: okay, sorry, somehow I thought this problem was related to a package installation.
<hadsa> np
<cmweb> Ok it has been changed i am refreshing
<soundray> hadsa: how do you get to this error?
<hadsa> well, the first time at 95% it crashed with this error msg im going to pastebin
<hadsa> then i triedinstalling it again and got the same msg
<soundray> rsavu: if you created an identical copy (like cp -a would) you can just mount the target fs via fstab and it will work
<jshamash66> highneko: that command gave me a bunch of errors- first it "Couldn't load plugin '-use-cow'", then "emerald: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager."
<soundray> hadsa: installing what?
<hadsa> ubuntu
<hadsa> using the live cd
<nn> hello i need really help :S my screen is frozen and i cant do nothing the mouse is not frozen but all the stuff .and i was working on project school work :( and if i restart x-server it will go :S and i have to do all the work agein
<highneko> jshamash66: Are you trying to use aiglx or xgl?
<nn> how to refresh
<livingdaylig> Was loss Jungs?!
<soundray> nn: what application were you working in?
<jshamash66> highneko: aiglx
<livingdaylig> can someone tell me how i find out what my version of flash is?
<hadsa> soundray: http://pastebin.com/830160
<narrchy> i just downloaded the ubuntu.iso but it came up as a .ico
<soundray> livingdaylig: URL about:plugins
<narrchy> what the hell is that?
<CarCase928> i apologise if i'm acting like a parrot in this room, but i really need help, i'm about to miss a good movie that is broadcasting live on the internet, and with this problem, i can't play the video part of it, i can only get audio, can anyone help me? that good movie is gonna play in a few minutes.
<nn> soundray just some txt filwe
<nn> file
<VigoFusion> nn: can you take a screenshot, or save to a text file, or CD or whatever then continue?
<jshamash66> highneko: actually, I can't remember if i changed it.... how can i check?
<xamox> CarCase928:  What movie is that?
<LjL> cmweb now, by the way, since you're on Dapper, you might want to consider using aptitude rather than apt-get. that way, when you remove a package, it'll know which other packages are not needed anymore ("orphaned dependencies"), and remove them as well. this is built-in in Edgy's apt-get, but not in Dapper's
<narrchy> anyone know the answer to my problem?
<cafe> question regarding - kernel versions - is there a way to load the 2.4 kernel upon install in dapper??
<Phluffy> lol
<kestas_> yay i got my got my webcam installed on linux
<soundray> nn: what *application* were you working in? A text editor? If yes, which one?
<kestas_> the problem is that it is way too darl
<nn> VigoFusion i am telling you .All the stuff on the screen are frozen :(
<kestas_> dark
<nn> only the mouse alive
<highneko> jshamash66: I don't know about that -use-cow thing, I was told to put that lol, maybe it wss a joke. Anyways try using the --replace option.
<narrchy> what is a .ico is that the same as a .iso
<kestas_> i dont know where to look
<nn> just single txt editor
<narrchy> because i thought i was downloading a .iso but it turned out to be a .ico
<LjL> cmweb: the syntax to use aptitude is basically the same as for apt-get. "aptitude update", "aptitude dist-upgrade", "aptitude install ...", "aptitude remove ...", "aptitude purge ..." (this one's different), "aptitude reinstall ..."
<wastrel> narrchy:  ico is typically an icon file.
<CarCase928> xamox: it's a live movie, from a Chinese TV station, they broadcast over the internet.
<narrchy> so where do you think the iso went?
<dm_> Anyone know what repo NetworkManager is in?
<ademan> when i try and run enemy territory it crashes and sends me back to the gdm login screen
<VigoFusion> nn: Just trying to help, I am a totall linux newb. :-!
<wastrel> narrchy:    the file command can tell you what kind of file you have.    file whatever.ico
<narrchy> its on a windows machine
<Phluffy> I've a question about updating in CLI, when someone gets a chance, no rush. Feel free to PM or post in the chat.
<soundray> kestas_: most consumer webcams need daylight (as in outdoors)
<nn> not open office stuff just simple txt .that i created on my usb stick .cause i have a little usb that i save all my work on .
<mirak> LjL: well my opinion is that peopke have different level of linux knowledge and all can contribute the release of a release as stable as possible for absolute newbies. but with only stable and dev I feel I am considered a newbie, but I am sure I can contribute more, but the dev version brokenness prevent us to do that
<TektoN> im trying to run ./configure ... i always keep getting the following message with several distros which utilize configure. Any ideas?
<TektoN> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<wastrel> narrchy:  it may be a misnamed .ico
<wastrel> er. iso
<kestas_> soundray, there is daylight
<nn> soundray :(
<kestas_> it is just that the setting are low
<rsavu> TektoN: u have no exec on that partition
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell TektoN about build-essential | TektoN, you have a private message from Ubotu
<narrchy> im hoping because i just spent 3 hours downloading it thinking i would be able to burn it onto a cd
<kestas_> if i use camorama i can chang eit and make it higher
<kestas_> but for some reason the previes int heat program is blueoly
<lufis> How do I add options to a gstreamer pipeline? For example, running "flac --lax -mep -b 8192 -l 32 -r 0,16 input.wav -o output.flac" but in a way that gstreamer supports
<soundray> nn: will you finally please tell me what editor you are using?
<LjL> rsavu: don't think so
<wastrel> narrchy:  get the md5 sum
<narrchy> whats that?
<cmweb> ljl, sorry i was away from the desk. Iim using synaptic for all that
<Phluffy> I've a question about updating in CLI, when someone gets a chance, no rush. Feel free to PM or post in the chat.
<wastrel> !md5sum | narrchy
<ubotu> narrchy: To verify the authenticity of a downloaded ISO image.  Command:  md5sum /path/to/file.iso Windows users: http://slavasoft.com and grab Fsum 2.51 or also check: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<rsavu> hum :-/ maybe you're right. i always put my build essential as the first package
<kestas_> but for some reason the previews in that program are blue
<narrchy> alright thnaks
<LjL> mirak, *shrug*, i bet they've thought about that when they decided the releasing scheme - after all, it all came from Debian, which *does* come in three flavors
<soundray> !ask | Phluffy
<ubotu> Phluffy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wastrel> narrchy:  the place you downloaded the ISO should show the md5's for each one.
<LjL> cmweb, synaptic will behave like apt-get in that respect (i.e. not remove unused dependencies)
<Phluffy> :-x sorry, question inc...
<hadsa> dont forget about me soundray :)
<mirak> LjL: yes, maybe 4 even. with experimental
<Nukez> hey guys, quick question... when I try to edit my xorg.conf file its empty
<narrchy> should i burn the ico onto cD?
<Nukez> any ideas as to why?
<metatecqueon4> question regarding - kernel versions - is there a way to load the 2.4 kernel upon install in dapper??
<mirak> LjL: but I don't like debian
<LjL> Nukez: probably editing the wrong file. it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf - and case matters
<soundray> hadsa: I think you need to check your CD -- use the boot option
<Phluffy> I've changed from KDE to Fluxbox and now that i'm no longer using the default desktop manager, I've lost the GUI to search for updates for my apps... how do i update my apps using CLI?
<cmweb> ljl, ok so il teminal everything and not use synaptic.... whats the search for terminal aptitude-cache search?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Phluffy about apt-get | Phluffy, you have a private message from Ubotu
<wastrel> apt-cache search
<mirak> LjL: unstable version of debian is a bit more stable than unstable. the dev status of ubuntu+1 make them broke to much thing
<nn> soundray what do you mean :( just a simple txt file you creat the txt file by clicking on the mouse and creat a txt file :(
<nn> i dont know what txt editor it is
<Nukez> LjL: Thanks :D
<LjL> cmweb: either "apt-cache search ..." or "aptitude search ..." - both have advantages. i use apt-cache normally
<CarCase928> *SQUAWK!!!* CarCase928 WANNA CRACKER!!! *SQUAWK!!!* CarCase928 has a problem playing live video broadcasts, and needs your help *SQUAWK!!!*
<wastrel> narrchy:  you should verify the md5 sum before you burn the disk.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> CarCase928: don't spam like that, thanks
<narrchy> alright im going to try
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<soundray> Phluffy: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'. Or familiarize yourself with aptitude -- nice once you get the hang of it.
<soundray> nn: in that case, you're probably using gedit. Give me a minute
<VigoFusion> carcase: What Vid/Snd card are you useing?
<cmweb> ljl, k
<CarCase928> LJL: i have been asking help for ever, and i am not getting support, and i am starting to get angry, and i am not spamming!
<grout> in the deskbar applet i added the letter D by accident to focus, how can i change that?
<Nukez> CarCase928: what are you having trouble with?
<cmweb> carcase928, maby no one knows ?
<VigoFusion> CarCase928: Is your Vid/Snd onboard or PCI? and ATI or Nvid?
<CarCase928> playing live video broadcasts
<CarCase928> Nvidia
<xamox> how can i have my machine boot to command prompt instead of GUI?
<VigoFusion> carecase: one moment, let me see if I have that marked
<LjL> xamox: recovery mode. press Esc before Grub starts booting
<xamox> LjL:  But i want it to boot to it all the time.
<LjL> xamox: then remove GDM, or disable it
<xamox> LjL:  How do I disable it?
<wastrel> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<grout> in the deskbar applet i added the letter D by accident to focus, how can i change that?
<VigoFusion> carcase: did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nn> soundray ok
<CarCase928> there is a live television broadcast i'm attempting to connect to, but i can't play it, someone helped me, but not 100%, the person was able to help me to get the audio part of the broadcast to play.
<xamox> wastrel:  thx
<metatecqueon4> Greetings Linux Lubbers -question regarding kernel versions - is there a way to load the 2.4 kernel upon install in dapper??
<LjL> xamox: what wastrel said
<ademan> when i try and run enemy territory it crashes and sends me back to the gdm login screen
<wastrel> grout:  did you check the keyboard shortcuts thinger?  system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts   ?
<ademan> anyone have that problem and a fix maybe? google's revealed nothing
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<KnowledgEngi> i has install jack and selected the option "realtime"
<KnowledgEngi> i have restarted jack and rosegarden
<KnowledgEngi> but rosegarden return this error
<KnowledgEngi> The system timer resolution is too much low. Rosegarden has not found a timer source to high resolution for reproduction MIDI. This could mean that a Linux with one is being used timer kernel resolution too much low. It contacts your Linux distributor for having more information.
<KnowledgEngi> i think that is needed a low-latency kernel
<KnowledgEngi> someone can help me please?
<Toma-> KnowledgEngi: try looking for 'ubuntu studio'
<Toma-> they have a low latency kernel
<CyDrive> is there any program like trillian for linux? besides GAIM
<Nukez> I does anyone know how to tell what BusID a video card is?
<Shinoda> hey all
<KnowledgEngi> ubuntu studio is other distribution??
<KnowledgEngi> or is just a set of package that i can install into ubuntu ?
<Nukez> CyDrive: what Window Manager are you using... because theres Kopete for kde
<CarCase928> NEVERMIND! it's working now, i was using the wrong app to play live video.
<shodanjr_gr> Guys, i just installed phpmyadmin, the installation went on fine, but i cant seem to be able to access it....(on the other hand SWAT works fine) Any suggestions?
<CyDrive> Nukesz: thanks thats what i was looing for
<CarCase928> VLC Media Player was the solution
<CarCase928> see ya
<Toma-> KnowledgEngi: its just a set of packages for ubuntu
<metatecqueon4> shodanjr_gr: have you installed apache and mysql, as well as PHP
<shodanjr_gr> yup
<KnowledgEngi> the i can install ubuntu studio under ubuntu ???
<Nukez> CyDrive: np
<KnowledgEngi> then
<metatecqueon4> and where did you install phpmyadmin - should be in /var/www/htdocs/phpmyadmin or near
<KnowledgEngi> <KnowledgEngi> <Toma-> KnowledgEngi: try looking for 'ubuntu studio'
<KnowledgEngi> <KnowledgEngi> * [GuS]  has quit ("Abandonando")
<KnowledgEngi> <KnowledgEngi> <Toma-> they have a low latency kernel
<KnowledgEngi> <KnowledgEngi> that is true???
<KnowledgEngi> <_MMA_> No we dont.
<Toma-> KnowledgEngi: yep
<Toma-> KnowledgEngi: dont ever, ever, ever paste in here again.
<shodanjr_gr> metatecque i did an apt-get to get it...
<Toma-> and i mean ever.
<shodanjr_gr> metatecque and its in /var/www
<metatecqueon4> ok and your /usr/share/apache/httpd.conf points to /var/www
<shodanjr_gr> wtf, i dont have an apache dir...
<user-land> and ever.
<metatecqueon4> are you sure apache is installed?
<metatecqueon4> type localhost into firefox
<shodanjr_gr> hm..
<shodanjr_gr> blank
<Shinoda> im trying to install xchat 2.6.8 from the ubuntu binary xchat.org points at, but it tells me i need libdbus-1-2. thing is i have -1-3 and -1-2 isnt installable from the repos. can i redirect all calls for -1-2 to -1-3, or is there a better solution to this? tia
<philip> maybe it's just my redhat days talking but isn't httpd.conf in /etc/httpd/conf?
<metatecqueon4> sounds like you need to apt-get apache2
<metatecqueon4> and run the service
<shodanjr_gr> im feeling like an idiot...
<cybah> hi all
<cybah> i got a little problem i totally cant figure
<metatecqueon4> thats ok - I was an idoit once too - well until I switched to ubuntu
<cybah> my scroll of the mousewheel doesnt work
<mutenewt> lol meta
<nn> is there like a base system package? :) I need to install a very small ubuntu on my thumbdrive :)
<shodanjr_gr> whats the full apt-get to fetch apache, mysql and php?
<Nukez> does anyone know how to tell what BusID a video card has?
<cybah> ZAxisMapping  4 5 is in my xorg.conf
<metatecqueon4> shodanjr_gr -hold on - i'll get it
<cybah> Nukez: try lspci
<shodanjr_gr> metatecque cheers mate
<Innoruuk> sudo apt-get apache mysql php?
<user-land> xubuntu or fluxbuntu ?
<cybah> kubuntu edgy
<thevenin> user-land: that is your own preference
<Innoruuk> Dunno the package names exactly.
<shodanjr_gr> Innoruuk mysql wont work that way
<Innoruuk> It's named diferently.
<Nukez> cybah: its not in there
<Innoruuk> Hold on.
<shodanjr_gr> yeah i know :)
<Shinoda> shodanjr_gr maybe this'll be of interest to you http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<cybah> apt-get install lspci nukez
<shodanjr_gr> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<shodanjr_gr> there :)
<shodanjr_gr> !perl
<metatecqueon4> shodanjr - as ubotu said --- see the docs
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<soundray> nn: sorry, gedit doesn't seem to create temporary files. I don't know any way to save your work. Do ask the channel again, though.
<cybah> nukez hold on will get the right packagename sorry
<metatecqueon4> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<shodanjr_gr> cheers guys...seems that the alternative install disk deosnt install the lamp package by default...
<metatecqueon4> !kernel2.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel2.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Allz|veiKur> Soundray :) are the minute to long
<Nukez> cybah: lspci is installed it just dosent list my video device
<soundray> Allz|veiKur: what?
<cybah> hmm
<cybah> you should get something like 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]  (rev a1)
<Nukez> cybah: xorg detected my video card but I am not sure its pointing to the right bus... or does that even matter?
<Allz|veiKur> (soundray) nn: in that case, you're probably using gedit. Give me a minute
<Allz|veiKur> you where gonna help me about the frezzing:(
<Crankymonky> What does ro mean in a grub entry?
<Allz|veiKur> i am waiting for it :P
<cybah> lspci -v shows more info regarding your pci stuff / vga normally
<wastrel> ro = read only 100%
<highneko> Crankymonky: read only maybe?
<Crankymonky> Ah, kk, Thanks
<Shinoda> is there a way to make all calls for a package point to another?
<soundray> Shinoda: calls for a package?
<Shinoda> ie, make the system take a package for another
<nn> Anyone care to point me to a resource that might help with making a debian fork, such as ubuntu?
<thor> Shinoda: create a link to package2 and rename it package1
<Glz> soundray you forgott it :S?
<jrib> Shinoda: why?
<nn> I'm mainly wanting to actually build a complete ubuntu package system, optimized specifically for a specialized platform
<Nukez> cybah: cool, that worked, thanks for the help :)
<tux69> hi! can somebody help me with setting up nfs? i can mount the nfs share, but there are only empty top level directories
<Shinoda> newest xchat asks for libdbus-1-2, but i have -1-3 and -1-2 isnt installable from the reops
<Shinoda> *repos
<VigoFusion> I am gonna work on vida doohicky, Thank you all for the help and assistance.
<stalefries> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<cybah> yw nukez ;-)
<soundray> Glz: I haven't been talking to you all day. I do remember talking to nn
<Shinoda> so i'd like to try and trick it into using -1-3 instead
<Glz> soundray that is me
<Glz> i changed my nick :S
<bimberi> tux69: This looks intersting - http://www.gnewsense.org/Builder/HowToCreateYourOwnGNULinuxDistribution
<nn> Huh?
<bimberi> tux69: sorry, wrong nick
<nn> Glz: Oh, sorry about the ghosting
<Shinoda> thor thx, i'll try that
<nn> nn's been my usual nick for a few years now :) (Stands for Nano-Ninja :)
<bimberi> nn: that was meant for you
<soundray> Glz: gedit doesn't seem to create temporary files. I don't know any way to save your work. Do ask the channel again, though.
<stalefries> !nfs | tux69
<ubotu> tux69: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nn> bimberi: I'm actually wanting to just build a ubuntu (exactly as it is), except for some different compiler configuration and so on
<thor> Shinoda: I have done lib substitution like that by creating links to <libname.3.0.so> and naming the link <libname.2.0.so>
<eugman> How can I download all of the source dependencies for a package?
<nn> bimberi: the architecture i'm wanting to target is basically a P6 class CPU with some interesting quirks (Via Nemiah)
<bimberi> nn: fair enough.  idk sorry.  i recalled that page and thought it might be along the lines of what you're after
<Glz> soundray what do you mean :( just a simple txt file you creat the txt file by clicking on the mouse and creat a txt file :(
<Innoruuk> eugman: Search for them in the repos :)
<Glz> ups
<Glz> not open office stuff just simple txt .that i created on my usb stick .cause i have a little usb that i save all my work on .
<Innoruuk> They have -dev.
<Glz> Awww wrong one
<Glz> :(
<nn> bimberi: I'll check it out, maybe i can write up a script to apt-get source everything :)
<soundray> eugman: 'sudo apt-get build-dep packagename'
<Glz> hello i need really help :S my screen is frozen and i cant do nothing the mouse is not frozen but all the stuff .and i was working on project school work :( and if i restart x-server it will go :S and i have to do all the work agein
<eugman> whooray
<Shinoda> thor where should i put the link, and where should the package be btw? (noob here)
<thor> Shinoda: there isn't an easy answer....many of the libs reside in /usr/lib, but there are other possibilities
<nn> bimberi: fwiw, that url looks like it might be promising :)
<thor> Glz: you can restart X with alt-ctrl-backspace
<esp05> heya
<jrib> Glz: don't do that
<Shinoda> thor i guess i'll just search for it then
<jrib> he'll lose his school work if he restarts X
<Glz> Thor shut your moth!! ******
<nn> bimberi: I'm hoping to get ubuntu running on Via Nemiah better optimized than using generic 80386 binaries
<Glz> if you dont want to help me then you can shut up thor
<thor> Shinoda: you will need to find what libs are needed.
<jrib> Glz: calm down, can you press ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty?
<stalefries> Glz: he was being helpful
<thor> Glz: done
<bimberi> nn: you could roll your own kernel then perhaps?
<bimberi> ubotu: tell nn about kernel | via /msg
<LjL> !attitude | Glz
<ubotu> Glz: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nn> bimberi: ya, i've done that, i'm wanting to optimize libraries too :)
<ademan> when i try and run enemy territory it crashes and sends me back to the gdm login screen
<bimberi> nn: kk, i'll stop now :)
<nn> bimberi: problem with the Nemiah is it has a very small cache (64kb)
<ademan> anyone familiar with that problem?
<socomm> ademan: Sounds like your xserver is crashing.
<Glz> LjL i am sorry .i thought he was joking around .you know what happind last time .that was it .cause i was mad
<Saribro> nn that's actually the least of it's problems :)
<socomm> ademan: Most likely related to OpenGL.
<nn> bimberi: so some compiler optimizations can very greatly boost system performance
<nn> Saribro: Yea, well it's the one most plaguing me right now :)
<Saribro> hehe
<stalefries> nn: sounds like you want Gentoo :)
<[emma] > heya
<nn> stalefries: preferably not
<stalefries> nn: I know, but that's what you'll end up doing anyway, if it's called gentoo or not
<nn> stalefries: not really, i'm writing scripts to recompile the packages whenever my local ubuntu repo mirror gets new packages
<stalefries> ah, well
<ademan> socomm: well its actually a documented problem, but the fix i've seen (enemy territory trying to use a higher resolution than your desktop) doesn't work, since xorg.conf doesn't know of any higher resolutions than the one i'm running my desktop at
<stalefries> sounds the same to me
<stalefries> does anyone know how I can get NickServ to automatically IDENTIFY me?
<socomm> stalefries: Depends on your irc client.
<pvarma> ??
<stalefries> socomm: x-chat gnome
<eugman> On a single user desktop is there any possible advantage to a root user instead of sudo?
<LjL> Glz, he's probably misunderstood your question. but he said something relatively innocuous while describing what it would do precisely -- if you treat people like that, you'll end up with no help. or banned.
<LjL> eugman: i can't see many
<socomm> stalefries: Bring up the server list and edit the network you wanna setup your user and pass for.
<LjL> or any
<nn> stalefries: I run ubuntu on everything around here that runs linux, much easier to have one standard distribution, particularly if i can avoid having some machines running a completely different distro.. I mean, obviously there'll sometimes be small issues from the recompiling, but if all is properly configured, packages will be built with the same configurations (Except using a few extra compiler/linker flags)
<LjL> eugman: actually, one of the things sudo is handy for is *facilitating* work on single-user machines.
<shodanjr_gr> hm....i did an apt-get install torrentflux and it didnt install the web interface ...
<stalefries> socomm, thanks
<socomm> stalefries: No problemo.
<tux69> i already read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo but the first information i found was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto so i did it that way. when i compare the two, i only see a difference in the exports file where this pseudo file system is used in nfs4. i tried both ways, exporting a 'real' folder and a virtual folde. in both cases only empty folders in the mounted share on the client side.
<stalefries> socomm, just NickServ password, or both NickServ and Server? I assume just NickServ
<socomm> stalefries: Just nickserv
<stalefries> thanks
<LjL> stalefries: use a server password if you can, that's the easiest way to auto-identify
<stalefries> LjL: don't got one
<RaiderX> can someone help me out with setting up a belkin wireless USB adapter with ndiswrapper?
<stalefries> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<britt> i just upgraded to a 64bit cpu, which kernel do i need to look for? this new kernel system is confusing
<LjL> stalefries, it's the same password as your nickserv password.
<RaiderX> ive looked trhoguh all fo that
<stalefries> LjL: really?
<RaiderX> my adapter shows up as ver 1000
<ubunto> hello
<LjL> stalefries, logging in to the *server* with your nickserv password will have the same effect as identifying
<BadWolf> I am having trouble with xv. I am using a ati video card with the binary drivers and whenever i play a video it moves to the right when i move my mouse from the left screen to the right
<stalefries> LjL: ok
<RaiderX> but the onyl drivers i cna find are for ver 3000 and 4000
<ubunto> how can connect my webcam to my gaim internet messenger
<LjL> stalefries: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify
<thevenin> does gaim support webcam?
<stalefries> thevenin: not yet
<thevenin> thats what i though
<thevenin> t
<stalefries> thevenin: maybe in the future. At least that's the plan
<sroo> sroo9
<viv`d> hello, ive installed edgy, and then later installed a copy of win32 on a separate partition.  after installing windows, grub has been removed from my MBR.  does anyone know how to install grub without reinstalling edgy?
<Glz> LJL i sayid i am sorry
<thevenin> ubunto: there is your answer
<Glz> didnt you see
<ubunto> does gaim support logitech webcam
<ubunto> pls help me
<thevenin> ubunto: read up a couple lines
<ubunto> ok
<nn> ubunto: gaim does not natively support cameras
<britt> do i need a special kernel for amd64?
<bimberi> viv`d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<viv`d> bimberi: ty
<nn> ubunto: the problem is that the major messengers do not release full information about their protocols, particularly the codecs used for video and audio communications
<nn> britt: There's a 64bit ubuntu release, fwiw
<bimberi> britt: no, a 32bit kernel will run fine
<bimberi> viv`d: yw :)
<Nukez> has anyone here gotten an ati card working in ubuntu
<stalefries> LjL: thanks a lot, that link helped
<britt> thats what im running now, what im asking is if using a 64-bit kernel will give me any more speed?
<BadWolf> anyone have any ideas?
<ubunto> mean that the gaim is not support the webcam
<stalefries> britt, maybe more speed, dunno. But you will have trouble with other things
<nn> ubunto: gaim doesnt do webcams, unless they added that in the last few weeks :(
<cablesm102> ubunto, Gaim does NOT support video.
<pianoboy3333> I have a question on modules, when you modprobe modules, like "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel" can they also be expressed as say, snd-hda-intel? Is there a diff. between using underscores and dashes?
<thevenin> Nukez: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1779200
<thevenin> might help you dont know
<nn> Please don't buy the gaim authors about this, either. It's really not their fault
<bimberi> britt: actually, i've seen the opposite said here.  no references though
<stalefries> !ati | Nukez
<ubotu> Nukez: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kingsqueak> there's a beta fork of gaim that supports Yahoo video but receive only last I saw
<britt> stalefries: can you elaborate please?
<nn> Kingsqueak: Hey buddy
<britt> bimberi: that a 64 kernel will slow things down?
<Kingsqueak> ltns
<britt> that doesnt seem too logical
<ScreaminIk1> quick question: how do i get the old x-zoom commands (C-M-<+|->) to work in edgy?
<nn> Kingsqueak: Yea, it's been a moment or 30
<cablesm102> I've added an anacron job to /etc/anacrontab, and it used to work. However, it recently stopped working. I made sure there are no typos in anacrontab, and I've tried running anacron from the command line and with the -f function, and neither of those work. I need help figuring out what's wrong with it.
<stalefries> britt: doing anything besides installing officially supported packages will probably be harder. I've heard about all sorts of trouble over drivers, third-arty software, etc
<nn> britt: No, it wont slow things down, but it'll run the machine in 64bit mode, and afaik there's things such as flash, etc that simply do not have 64bit releases still for linux, mostly binary-only stuff
<bimberi> britt: as i said, no reference sorry
<nn> stalefries: yea, that's binary-only packages (things that are closed source)
<pianoboy3333> I have a question on modules, when you modprobe modules, like "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel" can they also be expressed as say, snd-hda-intel? Is there a diff. between using underscores and dashes?
<britt> well i can compile flash
<nn> pianoboy3333: They are equivilent
<stalefries> britt: no, sorry. No source out there for flash :)
<stalefries> britt: if only it were that easy
<cablesm102> Anacron appears to abort after it says it can't read the timestamp file for cron.daily. How can I fix this?
<ScreaminIk1> anyone? how do i get the old x-zoom commands (C-M-<+|->) to work in edgy?
<nn> pianoboy3333: They are usually named say snd-hda-intel, but modprobe tries both, because of compatibility purposes
<aquarius> I can't get vncviewer to work in edgy; it complains about not being able to find fonts. Is this a known problem?
<stalefries> ScreaminIk1: seems like no one does, I'd suggest googling
<britt> i see there IS a special am64 release
<ubunto> can i connect ubunto files to windows using LAN connection
<thevenin> ] /window 16
<RaiderX> Is there any other place to find more drivers for wireless adapters in ndiswapper?
<thevenin> lol sorry
<bimberi> !vncfix | aquarius
<ubotu> aquarius: If you are getting errors like "could not open default font 'fixed'" when running a VNC server: 'sudo ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts'
<stalefries> !smb | ubunto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> !samba | ubunto
<ubotu> ubunto: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<britt> so even deb files wont work with a am64 kernel
<britt> ?
<aquarius> bimberi: sorry, this is vncviewer failing, not a vnc server.
<nn> ubunto: It's called samba, Look in your menu at the top of the screen, go to Administration, Shared Folders
<stalefries> britt: certain binaries don't like running on 64bit
<aquarius> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bug/71763 seems to be the problem, but there's no further comment on it :(
<bimberi> aquarius: ah yes, my apologies, you were clear about that
<britt> perchance would mythtv be one of them?
<caffiendo> I just set up a streaming media server (GNUMP3d v2.9.8) on my LAN.  When I go to the IP addy (192.168.1.111:8888) It gives me an internal error message.  I can view it on the host machine but that is it.  Is there something special I need to type in the browser to stay local onthe LAN?
<britt> thats the main purpose of my machine
<britt> i dont use flash/java much at all
<RaiderX> Is there any other place to find more drivers for wireless adapters in ndiswapper?
<soundray> britt: no, mythtv should be fine on amd64
<TLE> Hey is there no python mode in emacs per standard and if not do you know which package to install I can't seem to find it
<Kingsqueak> britt: I run amd64, for that, I would just go with 32bit unless you have enough background to deal with the codec workarounds etc.
<pianoboy3333> I have a question on modules, when you modprobe modules, like "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel" can they also be expressed as say, snd-hda-intel? Is there a diff. between using underscores and dashes?
<stalefries> RaiderX: the manufacturer's website?
<bimberi> britt: mythtv should be ok.  I've only really heard of issues with flash and w32codecs on 64bit
<cablesm102> Does anybody know where Anacron stores its timestamps?
<Kingsqueak> britt: you can work around most issues, but you need to be willing and patient to figure them out as you go
<soundray> britt: but if mythtv is the main purpose of your machine, and not numbercrunching, it's probably best to install i386
<britt> yeah
<britt> thats what im running now
<britt> seems fast enough
<nn> Kingsqueak: how you been man? I've been insanely busy, living in NYC nowadays
<Kingsqueak> britt: on the ubuntu forums there's an x86_64 section, read through that for a bit
<stalefries> just go the easy way, britt
<britt> so 64 only helps in the numbercrunching area?
<Kingsqueak> nn new gig, very busy, much better than I was
<RaiderX> stalefries ill tyr that out, i dunno why i didt think of that.. hopefully theyll have somthing
<nn> Kingsqueak: ah, i'm working as asst mgr at a subway rest. and still doing the army thing
<Kingsqueak> nn you just missed me working in NYC by ten months
<nn> Kingsqueak: Ah, i just recently moved here
<TLE> Ahh never mind I found it
<soundray> britt: yes, anything floating-point heavy and memory I/O intensive
<ubunto> thanks of the link
<nn> Kingsqueak: I'm setting up a local ubuntu mirror, with my own fork of edgy (edgy-nemiah)
<Kingsqueak> yeah been following that
<shodanjr_gr> anyone familiar with setting up torrentflux?
<shodanjr_gr> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<soundray> britt: amd64 might be nice and fast if you're going to recode mythtv recordings
<stalefries> nn, Kingsqueak, could you 2 reminisce via /msg?
<nn> Kingsqueak: I need to get a server back up somewhere for blog, irc, mail, web, etc
<Kingsqueak> amd64 is brutal for encoding/transcoding, I love mine
<nn> Kingsqueak: where can i get a dedicated ubuntu box cheap? :)
<stalefries> nn: have you glanced at System76?
<stalefries> they sell ubuntu boxes
<nn> stalefries: i need at least 50gb/mo transfer if i move my blog there
<bimberi> nn: what about a virtual machine?
<RaiderX> bope, they dont have the drivers on their site..
<RaiderX> stupid peopel not supporting linux..
<RaiderX> >_>
<caffiendo> I just set up a streaming media server (GNUMP3d v2.9.8) on my LAN.  When I go to the IP addy (192.168.1.111:8888) It gives me an internal error message.  I can view it on the host machine but that is it.  Is there something special I need to type in the browser to stay local onthe LAN?
<stalefries> RaiderX: no driver cd?
<RaiderX> i aheva drvier cd
<nn> bimberi: I get a lot of traffic, so i need someplace reliable for hosting. If i can setup the OS on a dedicated machine, that'd be great
<capiCrimm> is there a command which could check which ports aren't blocked by my ISP?
<Kingsqueak> nn I just bought an HP Pavillion at Best Buy, works great, amd64 X2 dual core, has nvidia vid
<stalefries> caffiendo: no, 192.168 is always local lan
<XiXaQ> Not celsius, but....?
<nn> Kingsqueak: I don't really care about the machine specs, it's more the cost for xfer and such :)
<caffiendo> thanks..  That is what I thought, but wasn't sure.
<soundray> capiCrimm: what you're looking for is a port scanner. Most ISPs are allergic to those, though.
<stalefries> nn: system76 sells systems, not websites
<stalefries> !system76
<nn> Anyone got DoD CAC cards working in ubuntu? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system76 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> bah
<VigoFusion> Kingsquek: I got the cheapo, Celeron D HP, but I likes it.
<nn> stalefries: Yea, i can build the machine myself if need be, but i'm looking for someplace to do dedicated server hosting cheap, with at least 50gb/mo transfer included in a cheap package (my blog gets far too many hits)
<britt> well everything seems to work, thank you all much
<stalefries> nn: ah, you _want_ a host
<Kingsqueak> VigoFusion: it blows my mind that I got 1G RAM, 250G sata, and a dual core 64 for $638
<nn> stalefries: Yeup :)
<britt> BIG diffence between a rambus P4 1.7 to a athlon64 3000+
<stalefries> nn: I thought you wanted to self-host
<Kingsqueak> it aint' fancy but stuff is so cheap for the power now
<bimberi> nn: tektonic.net, for example, have unmetered (hence throttled) hosting
<nn> stalefries: No, i don't have the connectivity for that until FiOS moves in fully here
<stalefries> nn: I hear a lot about dreamhost
<stalefries> though I know nothing
<capiCrimm> soundray, but will that tell me without a service running on my port?
<nn> stalefries: I transferred over 3tb last month and was politely asked to find a new host :)
<VigoFusion> Kingsquek: Yeah, my bro picked this up, didnt ask or stuff, just brought it in and said have fun!
<stalefries> nn: you must be pretty popular :)
<soundray> stalefries, nn, please ask yourselves whether you're still on topic
<stalefries> hmm...
<Kingsqueak> VigoFusion: yeah I walked in and walked out in fifteen minutes with a new PC
<soundray> capiCrimm: no
<stalefries> better take my own advice and do this over /msg, huh nn?
<nn> stalefries: That was a weird month, had a release of BioSim, speaking of which, i need to work on a ubuntu package of BioSim-free :)
<Xorlev> nn: pixelfxsolutions.com has unmetered servers for $100 or so a month
<stalefries> nn: try '/msg stalefries you message'
<capiCrimm> soundray, see that's my problem. It looks like they are blocking all upper ports, and I want to sort through them to see if they missed any.
<nn> Xorlev: Very nice, will check it out
<Kingsqueak> nobody with unmetered will tolerate 3TB
<shodanjr_gr> anyone familiar with setting up torrentflux? ive got a problem here :)
<Xorlev> Guaranteed up to 15-20TB
<VigoFusion> Kingsquek: Error I am haveing is the XPRESS 200 series ATI onboard I dont knoiw how to Xorg it or what.
<soundray> capiCrimm: if you're not running services, all you can do is ask your provider.
<nn> Kingsqueak: that's a very rare month :)
<Kingsqueak> Xorlev: seriously?
<britt> soundray: you're right
<nn> Kingsqueak: avg is about 50gb/mo
<Xorlev> Kingsqueak: That's what they say
<britt> amd64 might help with recordings
<britt> duh!
<ademan> hey when you install proprietary nvidia drivers you're supposed to change nv to nvidia obviously, and comment out Load DRI, but wasn't there one more module to comment out?
<shodanjr_gr> !torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 410 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<Kingsqueak> britt: it totally does, I do a bunch of transcoding and CCTV cap with mine and it's very fast
<Xorlev> Once you get past 20TB they'll tell you to move up to a different bandwidth solution
<britt> okay
<britt> i'll switch over them
<britt> any chance i could just change kernels instead of reinstalling?
<soundray> britt: no chance
<Kingsqueak> britt: it's more involved than that, libraries and core utils etc
<RaiderX> hm ok, can someone link me to a tutorial on how to set up drivers with ndiswrapper?
<britt> reinstall it is :)
<Kingsqueak> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stalefries> !ndiswrapper
<britt> ivtv works though in 64?
<Kingsqueak> I don't know
<RaiderX> theres no tutorial on the wifidocs wiki
<RaiderX> either that or im not lookign right >_>
<Kingsqueak> RaiderX: do a 'text' search for ndiswrapper or ndis
<soundray> britt: there are amd64 packages for the utils, so it probably does
<Kingsqueak> RaiderX: they're there somewhere
<stalefries> !ndiswrapper | RaiderX
<ubotu> RaiderX: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<britt> okay
<stalefries> man, that's not right
<britt> so the only probelm i'll have is with w32codecs
<britt> eg, like WMV and stuff
<britt> not any mpeg stuff right?
<britt> or divx stuff
<Kingsqueak> britt: there's no problem there, it's that people don't understand and won't read
<britt> lol
<Kingsqueak> britt: you need to use 32bit apps with those codecs
<Kingsqueak> britt: I have firefox running with mplayer plugin and all the codecs no problem
<britt> Kingsqueak: i dont use those codecsssss
<nn> Is it normal for smoke to come out of my computer after installing windows on it?
<britt> nn: yes its part of the activation procss
<Kingsqueak> nn that's the 'vista'
<RaiderX> omfg i think i foudnit :O
<soundray> britt: no, and even those aren't difficult to solve. Just follow the instructions from the guy called kilz on the forums
<soundray> nn: you'll have to ask that on ##windows ;)
<britt> :)
<Kingsqueak> or just think about it and fix it yourself ;-)
<britt> thanks guys
<RaiderX> nope
<RaiderX> this is specifically for some broadcom thing.. :/
<britt> im doing commerical coding
<Kingsqueak> britt: do read the x86_64 forum in ubuntu forums, great info in the sticky posts there
<britt> and it used to dog down my 1.7Ghz p4
<nn> Uh oh
<britt> im at like 20% right now
<VigoFusion> Kingsquek: will the ATI Linux drivers install and flow, or should I revert to a ATI 5800 PCI ?
<soundray> nn: 'cat /dev/water >burningmachine'
<nn> Device                Total Used  Free  Mountpoint
<nn> /dev/sda1             30T   4.1T  25.9  /opt
<nn> :\
<Kingsqueak> RaiderX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926   just sub whatever driver you need
<Kingsqueak> VigoFusion: mine is nvidia built-in, it works with either nv or nvidia drivers
<Kingsqueak> RaiderX: you may need a bit of 'apt-cache search' fu to get the current versions but the steps should be the same
<VigoFusion> Kingsquek: The Linux drivers make the Onboard ATI work? please say yes....
<Kingsqueak> VigoFusion: I would think so, yeah, but I don't know
<Kingsqueak> VigoFusion: I know there are some issues with Ati, but just check the forums
* nn goes back to hacking on mediafs
<rogue780> how do I restart the network daemon?
<shodanjr_gr> im gonna throw this thing out the window, i cant get torrentflux to workrkkkkk
<VigoFusion> Kingsquek:its worth a try, ,I have seen those yes, ATI updated thier page yesterday on it.
<rogue780> I thought it was sudo inetd restart but it no worky
<shodanjr_gr> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /var/www/html/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 354
<RaiderX> thansk Kingsqueak
<shodanjr_gr> gives me this when i try to use the web interface
<Kingsqueak> VigoFusion: we have onboard ATi of some sort in Dells at the office and Ubuntu works on them, I just don't know what card specifically we have there.
<soundray> VigoFusion: I had an onboard ATI that wouldn't work with *anything but* the fglrx binary drivers, so I had to install those via the text console.
<stalefries> soundray: very funny
<VigoFusion> Kingsqueak: Prlyy work with the Linux drivers then, Do I Xorg them in?
<soundray> stalefries: thanks
<Kingsqueak> shodanjr_gr: I'm thinking you don't have the mysql client/support enabled in php.ini
<stalefries> clever
<Kingsqueak> VigoFusion: I'd just see if the install works and run with that first
<Kingsqueak> VigoFusion: once you get a base system up you can fiddle with it some more
<ActivE> ubotu beryl irc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl irc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ActivE> ubotu beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<VigoFusion> Kingsqueak: Roger, Thank you
<britt> does dvd::rip and automatix work in 64?
<nanomike> Hello, Is there a way to send mail with a smtp server if your ISP block port 25?
<LjL> !automatix | britt
<ubotu> britt: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<soundray> britt: automatix is deprecated. Use easyubuntu instead
<soundray> britt: dvdrip works
<britt> cool!
<britt> is easyubuntu in the depositories
<britt> !easyubuntu | britt
<ubotu> britt: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<[erisco] > how do I find the command to run an app through the terminal? I downloaded a package and don't know how to... start it
<sn9> hi. after a breezy-to-dapper upgrade, firefox does a SIGILL. any ideas?
<soundray> [erisco] : what package is that?
<jshamash66> hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem I'm having... I have smb4k installed, and it used to find computers on my network automatically, but now I must add them manually. What can I do?
<[erisco] > soundray, it was a game... arkrpg
<ReporterX> hi all!
<ReporterX> how do i add a new dictionary to evolution (portuguese dic) ?
<[erisco] > soundray is there a place I can search?
<CptAJ[vzla] > hey guys, how do I add support for 7z in fileroller?
<archangelpetro> pluma, thanks again for before, nn everyone
<[erisco] > soundray and also attal, I don't know how to start it
<soundray> [erisco] : if you've installed it properly, you can get a list of files in the package with 'dpkg -L arkrpg'
<sn9> CptAJ[vzla] : i doubt file-roller supports it
<crimsun> !info p7zip-full
<soundray> [erisco] : 'dpkg -L arkrpg | grep bin' for program files
<ubotu> p7zip-full: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.42.dfsg.1-2 (edgy), package size 1310 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<[erisco] > soundray, nice thanks ;)
<CptAJ[vzla] > thanks crimsun
<nanomike> What i've found is that you can't use your own mail server to send mail via smtp if your ISP block port 25. You can transport mail to use ISPs stmp server for outgoing mail, for local mails you can use your own smtp server. Is this true? Or is there a way to set up your own stmp and use it to send mail.
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: it's not so much that they block outbound mail, but they submit your IP to DUL and nobody will accept your mail
<stalefries> nanomike: you could try setting smtp to a different port, although Kingsqueak has a point
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: that's the best solution unfortunately, you relay outbound using them as a 'smart relay' with or without smtp auth depending on the isp, then you can still receive inbound if you use dyndns and setup the MX record
<sn9> nanomike: my isp also blocks port 25, but accepts requests for unblocking under certain conditions. a lot is up to the isp
<CptAJ[vzla] > crimsun: how do I input an archive's password? FIle roller greys out the option...
<CptAJ[vzla] > (7z archive)
<luth0r> what would i need to play .wmv files? if it's possible.
<crimsun> CptAJ[vzla] : I don't use file-roller
<monokrome> w32codecs
<monokrome> crimsun: w32codecs
<stalefries> Has anyone seen the xchat gnome icon? I finally get why it has toes... :)
<soundray> !w32codecs | luth0r
<ubotu> luth0r: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CptAJ[vzla] > crimsun: how would you do it then?
<allz> [17:45]  <allz> hello i am just askin .if i keep trying to do windows stuff thorugh wine
<allz> [17:45]  <allz> will i get virus?
<allz> [17:45]  <allz> can it harm linux
<allz> yes or no please guys
<shane2peru> Hey, I broke gnome trying to install a new theme
<__mikem> allz, no it won't
<crimsun> CptAJ[vzla] : I use 6zr from a terminal
<crimsun> CptAJ[vzla] : 7zr, rather
<shane2peru> Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<nanomike> Inbound is not a problem. Ok i can ask them. "Kingsqueak: it's not so much that they block outbound mail..." I think thay block port 25 and force you to use there stmp server, the IP block is an other isue for me i think. Even if i use an other port in my config i still have to connect to recipents mail server to who listens to port 25 for example mx.hotmail.com
<__mikem> allz wine doesn't work well enough for the most part for viruses to work in linux
<nanomike> So i can't deliver mail when port 25 is blocked then
<Kingsqueak> if they truly block outbound 25, then no
<jrib> shane2peru: how is it broken exactly?
<Kingsqueak> it's more often that your IP comes up as spam blackhole though and people just reject your mail
<shane2peru> when I boot into Gnome, nothing shows up jrib, it is blank, no errors or nothing.
<jrib> shane2peru: how did you install the new theme?
<shodanjr_gr> why the heck does apache give me a 404 error when trying to access torrentflux web interface over it? The folder is in /var/www/
<shane2peru> Used System - Prefrences - Themes - Install New Theme
<soundray> shane2peru: log out, log into a "Failsafe" sessions, "mkdir gnome-backup ; mv .gnome* gnome-backup ; mv .gconf* gnome-backup'. On the next normal login, you will start with a fresh gnome config
<shane2peru> That is when it started to crash.
<nanomike> Yes i am aware of that. Thanks for all the answers, bringing some light to this
<shane2peru> I tried Failsafe, it don't work either.
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: it's all because of spammers, pain in the neck
<jrib> shane2peru: weird, did you try creating a new user?
<shane2peru> the panel just pops up (empty) and then disappears.
<shane2peru> No, didn't think of that.
<shane2peru> I can do that through kde?
<[erisco] > hey uh, I was just using the game "blast" and it left holes in everything... how do I refresh all my windows? or my desktop.. whichever
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: Yes, I know :/ And even if thay allowd port 25. Poorly configured mail servers are quick to get trageted i've red
<jrib> shane2peru: I don't use kde, but probably.  Alterntaively, press ctrl-alt-f1, login, 'sudo adduser my_new_user', press ctrl-alt-f7, login with new user into gnome
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: yup, I highly recommend postfix if you are new to this, the configs are plain english and easy to maneuver compared to other alternatives
<shodanjr_gr> why the heck does apache give me a 404 error when trying to access torrentflux web interface over it? The folder is in /var/www/ ??? please help me out, im gona slash my wrists with my ubuntu disc
<Stanislav> there is no sound for some  reason on my ubuntu
<Stanislav> is there some way to reinstall the driverS?
<crimsun> Stanislav: what audio chipset do you use?
<Stanislav> secletme look it up for u
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: Yes, i've installed apt-get mailx witch postfix is included. I had no problem setting up postfix
<shane2peru> jrib:  Ok, Made the new user I will try and log in, thanks!
<Stanislav> Yamaha YMF-753
<JackHanna> I've searched all over the forum and can't find answer. The lcd switch is not being recognized on my HP laptop. Everything else works though
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: nice...back in my dayyyyy I had to configure sendmail.cf without m4 or documentation...in the snow
<Kingsqueak> I love postfix
<Stanislav> they were working before
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: I now transport outgoing mail and use ISP as smtp server. My users can use my mail server. But my server is not really sending the mail
<sn9> Stanislav: it's usually a configuration or settings issue, but a few drivers are just plain broken
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: right, that's how I'm setup
<Stanislav> how would i reconfigure the sound ?
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: yeah i've heard ppl swer sendmail :)
<crimsun_> Stanislav: please pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<JackHanna> anyone think of better search words, lid switch, lcd switch...
<JackHanna> suspend works but the close lid switch isn't
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: complicated stuff :)
<sn9> JackHanna: is it an older or newer hp?
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: yeah it's a combination of the odd configure method and some old but notorious security issues it had
<JackHanna> newer, nc6120
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: it does start to make sense if you dig into it enough, but I still prefer postfix
<shane2peru> jrib:  - Thanks!  I'm in!
<allz> someone knowz how to kill program that is frozen on my screen?
<Stanislav> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/830210
<Stanislav> there
<shane2peru> I will have to reconfigure Gnome, to look more to my tastes, but at least I'm back in.
<stalefries> allz: command line: 'killall app-name'
<jrib> shane2peru: ok, now we need to figure out exactly what get messed up with your old user
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: it might be a bit early for this but look at sasl authentication with postfix, you can use your home mail server to relay mail from wherever, using authentication for the connect, can be handy
<shane2peru> That would be good.
<jrib> shane2peru: do you happen to know where gnome stores your theme preference?
<crimsun_> Stanislav: your 'PCM' is muted and zeroed.
<shane2peru> I'm not sure about that one.
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: ideally it shouldn't allow relaying except from an internal network unless you have sasl auth enabled
<JackHanna> need help with lcd lid close switch..
<jrib> shane2peru: ok, let's google :)
<shane2peru> is it .gnome under the /home?
<jrib> shane2peru: it may be a gconf setting
<Stanislav> well i feel dumb
<Stanislav> lol
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: YTeah. I had no trubble with postfix. Cool i'll have a look.
<allz> but how to check what proccess are runing so i can check what to kill .cause i dont know what the program is that is runing on my screen it is x-fire .but when i do the command the system cannot find it :S
<crimsun_> Stanislav: shrug, it happens to the best & worst of us, don't feel bad.
<Stanislav> =)
<emacsen> If I'm having hardware issues with Ubuntu, where's the right forum to join?
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: I just got vmware setup so i have an ubuntu to mess around with
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: sasl is a bit tedious, but enabling it in postfix is relatively simple, you just have to realize it's a user database and you are pointing postfix at it to authenticate incoming relay connections
<JackHanna> emacsen how about http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<emacsen> JackHanna: I don't know. is that the right place? Not a mailing list?
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: I found some good howtos, thank you
<JackHanna> ya... that's the right place..
<sn9> emacsen: there are mailing lists too
<stalefries> emacsen: every place is the right place! :P
<JackHanna> if you go to www.ubuntu.com and click on community it lists web forums mail lists irc rooms....
<sethk> emacsen, depends what type of hardware problem.
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: I found postfix pretty easy to set up when following howtos and pretty easy to understand the basics.
<NoStop> is it possible to get smart working from an external USB2 hard drive or does USB2 not support smart?
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: Thanks for all the help/info
<JackHanna> ok damn it.. someone has to have info on lcd lid switch problems.. but none of them seem to come up for me in a search
<sethk> emacsen, if it's specific to only a part of the system, like maybe sound or graphics, there are probably specific sources.
<jrib> shane2peru: you know what we could try, we could delete the theme that got installed in ~/.themes for your old user an GNOME will probably revert to a sensible alternative
<sethk> emacsen, if it's more general, then you'll want a more general source.
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: no problem, the O'Reilly Postfix book is good too
<britt> NoStop: i dont think smart works with usb2
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: It's super pointing me in the right way, sorry for my bad English
<britt> its a controller thing, not a usb thing
<shane2peru> ok, let me take a look at that.
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: your english is fine, I was born speaking it and I have no excuse for mine
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: haha :)
<jrib> shane2peru: was this a metacity theme or gtk?
<emacsen> sethk: well I bought a laptop and from what I read, expected it to work, and instead neither initial pre-X display is working, and X doesn't work at all either
<NoStop> britt: thanks. that was what I suspected but hoped (against hope I guess) that maybe it could work :-)
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: the only Swedish I speak is Vodka
<emacsen> sethk: the Grub menu works :)
<britt> NoStop: why do you need smart?
<shane2peru> jrib:  I'm not sure.  I got it from gnome-look.org it was the ubuntu-Azul (blue)
<shira> Hi, I just reinstalled grub after a failed WinXP install, and now when I boot, GDM doesn't load. When I do startx, gnome loads but I don't have any fonts loaded, they're all boxes. Any idea why?.. or should I just do a reinstall?
<sethk> emacsen, that's somewhat unusual, many laptops work without a problem (I have several).  what laptop?
<emacsen> Dell Latitude 620
<emacsen> and people on the forum say "Yeah no problem"
<sethk> emacsen, to get the thing installed, you use the text mode install from the alternate cd
<emacsen> but I have the NVidia video card not Intel
<NoStop> britt: built a NAS server and it would be nice to be able to monitor drives and drive temps remotely. but all the drives are plugin USB2 running with ext enclosures
<sethk> emacsen, I never say "no problem" about any dell.
<shane2peru> jrib:  Why don't I copy the themes from this user over to that user, and that should fix it.
<sethk> emacsen, that's ok, I have a laptop with nvidia and I don't really have problems with it.
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: haha and when you're done with vodka you drive home in your Volvo and when your home in your IKEA decorated home?
<shane2peru> without leaving nothin there.
<emacsen> sethk: yeah but I'd still have to get X working later, rght?
<sethk> emacsen, but the installer works with a much smaller subset of graphics hardware than the full system.
<jrib> shane2peru: well this user probably has nothing.  Just rename .themes to .themes.backup for your old user
<shane2peru> ok
<nn> ikea is terrible
<sethk> emacsen, yes, you'll have to get X going, but it shouldn't be difficult.
<emacsen> sethk: really? that's interesting. I didn't realize that
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: I toured with a band from Sweden so I do know that Ikea means 'lame' over there ;-)
<JPAULEY> Anyone get xe-emulator to install in ubuntu?
<sethk> nn, ikea has some things that are good and cheap.
<shane2peru> jrib: actually .themes is a folder, does that matter?
<emacsen> sethk: how about the pre-X display, the screen that shows during init...
<emacsen> sethk: even that is bad on my system
<Poromenos1> my crontab doesn't fire, any idea how i can check if the command gets launched?
<jrib> shane2peru: .themes is the directory where all of your installed themes go, you can safely rename it
<sethk> emacsen, that's usually easy to work around, by adding to the kernel command line    vga=ask
<shane2peru> ok
<sethk> emacsen, in the menu.lst file, which is the grub configuration file.  Or you can edit the kernel command line at the grub prompt
<emacsen> sethk: okay. See, all this laptop stuff is beyond me. all I know are servers :)
<emacsen> sethk: yeah I know about grub... All this "video" is all so new :)
<Nimismo> i have installed ubuntu 6.06 on this machine as a dual boot and now when I choose to boot XP in GRUB; XP wont load it just reposts my machine and sends me in an eternal loop, anyone have an idea of what I can do?
<sethk> emacsen, the way the laptop is constructed, you've got a graphics adapter on a PCI bus.  Looks, to the o/s, exactly like a workstation with a separate graphics card.
<shane2peru> jrib:  What is the command for rename?  I don't remember.
<emacsen> sethk: heh, ok
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: I did a tour with a band called Komeda, ever hear of them?
<jrib> shane2peru: mv
<emacsen> sethk: I'll try your advice. thanks
<shane2peru> right thanks.
<sethk> emacsen, nvidia is a bit of a special case, because the drivers for nvidia aren't open source, so they are downloaded separately
<caffiendo> I want to stream mounted Iso's of DVD's across my LAN.  Is there a something like GNUMP3d that does video?
<emacsen> sethk: yeah I know, they're evil
<sethk> emacsen, there is an open source nvidia driver, which is fine, but doesn't do 3d.
<sn9> caffiendo: vlc
<sethk> emacsen, it means that nvidia support, in the installer itself, is a bit limited
<caffiendo> vlc?
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: No I'm sorry, you traveled around in Sweden?
<johnny__> ello all
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: nope, they were here in the US
<sethk> emacsen, but I've found that running the install program from nvidia's web site works very well.
<jrib> shane2peru: /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme and /apps/metacity/general/theme are the relevant gconf settings by the way
<confusco> what's the best email client?
<Kingsqueak> mutt
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<sethk> confusco, depends on your requirements.
<caffiendo> vidoelan..  thanks
<sethk> confusco, there are, literally, dozens of them.
<matiu> shane2peru, is this you? http://www.missionarytalks.com/2006/11/11/episode-03-shane-rice/
<sethk> confusco, you want fancy?  basic?  command line?  integrated with other stuff, or stand alone?
<shane2peru> Hey, that is me :)
<johnny__> would it be ok to resize my ext3 ubuntu partition to be smaller? If i resize it would files or my ubuntu system become corrupted?
<brendan__> hi, does anyone know if the the ubuntu developers had to patch gnome and kde to use the /.hidden file?
<shane2peru> I stick to the same name on forums too.
<jrib> brendan__: no idea, but what does /.hidden do?
<sethk> johnny__, always back up before resizing _any_ partition in _any_ o/s.  theoretically, it will be ok (gparted is popular for doing that)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell jrib about hidden | jrib, you have a private message from Ubotu
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: Aaa i see, where they any good? Where you in a band traveling with them or?
<johnny__> yea thats what i always use is gparted
<majikman> a
<johnny__> um how do i backup partitions?
<sn9> johnny__: gparted will not do ext3
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell johnny__ about backup | johnny__, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: I was tour manager and soundman for a band called Ivy, Komeda toured with us for a few months here...back in '96 or so I think
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: Aaa fround them http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komeda
<jrib> LjL: do you know if this is kde-only or is there just not a wiki page for gnome?
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: they are very unusual music, good people too
<johnny__> what do you mean gparted will not resize ext3? why?
<LjL> jrib: AFAIK it's used in Kubuntu and not in Ubuntu by default, but Ubuntu (i.e. Gnome) also supports it, and if you install kubuntu-desktop on an Ubuntu installation, you'll get your files hidden even in Gnome
<jrib> LjL: I see, thanks for the info
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: Cool, sounds like fun
<sn9> that's right. it does not support resizing ext2/3
<brendan__> jrib, /.hidden tools konqueor and the gtk open dialogs to hide most of the system folder in /
<sethk> the files really aren't hidden in any way.  it's just a convention that they are left out of an ls listing without using the -a or -A flag.
<johnny__> ic
<johnny__> hmm
<johnny__> what should i use to resize??
<shane2peru> jrib: Ok, this mv stuff doesn't seem to be working.
<LjL> sethk, that's dot files, but that's not what we're talking about
<jrib> shane2peru: did you do 'sudo mv ~olduser/.themes ~olduser/.themes.backup'?
<sethk> LjL, oh, I thought you were talking about .hidden
<sn9> johnny__: there is a command-line tool to resize ext2/3 filesystems, but it does not touch partition sizes
<majikman> so.... who banned me last night?
<shane2peru> Actually I'm in the directory and did a sudo su before
<LjL> sethk: yeah, we're talking about the file "/.hidden" (which, itself, is a dot file, but that's not the point)
<LjL> !hidden | sethk
<ubotu> sethk: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<shane2peru> then did mv .themes/    .themes.old/
<sethk> LjL, I've seen that, I don't quite go along with that explanation ...
<jrib> shane2peru: k, what happened afterwards?
<johnny__> so I would be better of just deleting my partitions and make new ones and reinstall ubuntu
<shane2peru> nothing
<shane2peru> when I ls -a it is not there.
<sn9> johnny__: it's a tradeoff
<DualCortex> Hey guys, I got a problem with Eclipse not loading. It shouldn't be something hard to answer, anyway here's a link to my thread with all the info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304443
<sethk> johnny__, if you can back up the files, you can make a new partition and copy the files back to the new partition
<sethk> johnny__, that works with linux, even if it is a boot partition.
<jrib> shane2peru: what does 'file ~olduser/.themes' say now?
<sethk> DualCortex, maybe java in fact is not installed?
<shane2peru> it is the same.
<johnny__> well the thing is that i want to do is. Make my ubuntu partition smaller so i can make a new partition for my music,pics ect
<LjL> sethk basically /.hidden is a plaintext list of files/directories (well, normally directories) that should not be shown in GUI file browsers. by default, in Kubuntu, the only two directories that are *not* listed there are /media and /home
<emacsen> sethk: is the text installer on the desktop CD?
<shane2peru> jrib:  I even checked inside the directory, and it still showed the same file.
<DualCortex> it is installed correctly, etc. Seems like you didn't check out the thread :)
<sethk> LjL, yes, I know, but it's a file browser feature, not really an o/s feature, and not specific to ubuntu in any way either.
<sethk> emacsen, no, on the alternate cd
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: Hmm i think i got sasl working or on the way to, thanks. Do you know anything about vmware? Getting poor performance running vmware server
<emacsen> sethk: suck. oh well
<jrib> shane2peru: pastebin the commands and ouput
<shane2peru> jrib:  ok
<sn9> has anybody here upgraded breezy to dapper on powerpc?
<Kingsqueak> nanomike: nope, haven't used vmware in about six years
<LjL> sethk: whether it's Ubuntu-specific or not, i didn't know, but i do know that it's not used by default in Dapper or in Ubuntu Edgy, while it's used in Kubuntu Edgy
<shane2peru> jrib:  shane2@shane-laptop:/home/shane$ mv  .themes .themes.backup
<shane2peru> mv: cannot move `.themes' to `.themes.backup': Permission denied
<shane2peru> shane2@shane-laptop:/home/shane$ sudo mv .themes .themes.backup
<shane2peru> shane2@shane-laptop:/home/shane$ ls
<NewpZ> if i close the lid to my laptop then reopen it, it freezes the system.. does this happen to anyone else?
<sethk> LjL, it's straight kde
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell shane2peru about paste | shane2peru, you have a private message from Ubotu
<LjL> sethk: well, and straight Gnome as well it appears, since Gnome dialogs (and i suppose Nautilus) respect that too
<nn> NewpZ: That's an APM issue
<shane2peru> sorry, I'm new to this thing.
<jrib> shane2peru: pastebin 'ls -a'
<sethk> LjL, hmm, I'll have to look at that.
<NewpZ> never happend in breezy
<shane2peru> just paste it here?
<sethk> jrib, you'll want -la probably
<sethk> NewpZ, there are some glitches in the power save features.
<jrib> shane2peru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , then give us the link
<sethk> NewpZ, you'll find postings of many similar things.
<sn9> NewpZ: try the kernel arg "acpi=force"
<NewpZ> sethk,  is there a work around?
<NewpZ> k
<DualCortex> Hey guys, I got a problem with Eclipse not loading. It shouldn't be something hard to answer, anyway here's a link to my thread with all the info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304443
<sethk> NewpZ, try sn9's suggestion
<sethk> NewpZ, there are other similar configuration things you can try.  sometimes they help, but not always.
<sethk> DualCortex, did you answer my question about whether you are sure java is installed?
<NewpZ> i just disabled it all in the gnome power mngt
<sethk> NewpZ, you have to disable it on the kernel command line for it to really "take"
<shane2peru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33188/
<NewpZ> im hitting the close lid button .. hit it about 100 time now.. still everything is ok. so i guess thats an ok fix
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: 'eclipse' is probably a script that sets $JAVA_HOME to the wrong spot
<sethk> NewpZ, if it works, I won't argue.  :)
<DualCortex> sethk: Yes I did..sorry forgot to put your name. It's correctly installed and  /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse loads up Eclipse fine.
<NewpZ> acpi + linux = bad
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: if you look at 'which eclipse' see if it's a script and set JAVA_HOME to where you installed 1.5
<NewpZ> i wish they would focus more on laptop support
<sethk> DualCortex, check Kingsqueak's suggest.  to  "which eclipse"  to see if it's really running a script or an alias.
<K^Holtz> i just upgraded to edgy and it says i'm still on dapper... help plz
<sethk> dort, not to
<shane2peru> jrib: oops, sorry that was not the right one.
<sn9> NewpZ: acpi still usually beats apm
<sethk> can't type.
<DualCortex> KIngsqueak, what's "which eclipse"   :P
<K^Holtz> i ran sudo aptitude update and  sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<coz_> K^Holtz, did you upgrade or clean install
<nanomike> Kingsqueak: Np, It's pretty cool and free now. Thanks for everything, gonna continue configure mail/www server :) Here have some vodka
<sethk> DualCortex, I meant to say   run "which eclipse"
<DualCortex> Kingsqueak, what's "which eclipse"   :P
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: you tell me, it will tell you where 'eclipse' is
<K^Holtz> coz_: ^^
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: according to your PATH
<NewpZ> acpi || apm still is no good in linux.. very few laptops / desktops works with them
<NewpZ> suspend is a joke
* Kingsqueak does the shot of Absolut, chilled with a twist
<shane2peru> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33189/  here it is
<DualCortex> Kingsqueak, oh ok, didn't know it was a command. Here's the output:  /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse
<IndyGUnFreak> how do i register my nickname on Xchat and freenode?
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: now do 'file /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse'
<tonyyarusso> !register : IndyGUnFreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register : IndyGUnFreak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coz_> K^Holtz, you upgraded well... that may be the problem... what you mihgt consider... later... is a clean install ... overwriting what you have on the drive
<tonyyarusso> !register | IndyGUnFreak
<ubotu> IndyGUnFreak: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sethk> IndyGUnFreak, it's on their web page
<tonyyarusso> It helps if I get my syntax right
<IndyGUnFreak> sorry, never found the webpage.
<shane2peru> sethk:  where is there web page?
<SurfnKid> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sethk> shane2peru, www.freenode.net?
<jrib> shane2peru: hmmmmmm try 'sudo mv .themes .themes.backup' again
<K^Holtz> coz_: whats wrong w/ the conventional way for upgrading?
<DualCortex> Kingsqueak, output pastebin'ed
<Poromenos1> my cron isn't running, any ideas?
<shane2peru> jrib:  ok
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: link?
<DualCortex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33190/
<sethk> Poromenos1, is it not running when you start up?  is it dying?  what happens if you start it manually?
<DualCortex> Kingsqueak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33190/
<sn9> K^Holtz: did you change your sources.list?
<K^Holtz> sn9: not before i upgraded
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: k, odd that's a binary file, I'm not sure why invoking it with full path works and without doesn't
<Poromenos1> sethk: the daemon seems to be running, but my crontab isn't being activated
<sn9> K^Holtz: then you didn't upgrade
<sethk> Poromenos1, did you restart cron after modifying crontab?
<shane2peru> jrib:  ok did it again here is the output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33191/
<K^Holtz> sn9: ahh.. ic
<ashika> ls
<ashika> :)
<K^Holtz> sn9: plz point me to the sources file and what to change
<ashika> Hallo
<Poromenos1> sethk: do i need to? :(
<ashika> Anyone need help
<jrib> shane2peru: lol this troubles me... one sec
<lastnode> on dapper, my max resolution is 1024x768, i have a radeon 200m xpress. any ideas? (when i set to 1200x768 the screen goes all funny and overlaps when drawing)
<sethk> Poromenos1, yes.  you can send it a signal, but restart is simpler as you can use the script in /etc/init.d
<shane2peru> jrib:  ok.
<sn9> K^Holtz: it's in /etc/apt, and change all the "dapper" to "edgy"
<Poromenos1> sethk: i didn't know that, thanks... let's see if it works now
<ashika> lastnode try editing for xorg.conf and restart.
<lastnode> ashika, what do i need to change?
<jrib> shane2peru: does 'sudo echo hi' work?
<ashika> lastnode, Wait why are you change to 1200x786 when your max is 1024x768
<DualCortex> Kingsqueak, brb, going to relogin using xchat (currently on chatzilla)
<Poromenos1> sethk: still nothing, sadly
<Kingsqueak> k
<sethk> Poromenos1, check the logs
<shane2peru> jrib:  I tried "sudo echo hi"  and nothing happened.
<Poromenos1> sethk: which one?
<lastnode> ashika, my max is not 1204x768. in windows i get 1200x
<ashika> lastnode, Ahh
<shane2peru> maybe the account I created doesn' t have sudo permissions?
<sethk> Poromenos1, look at /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<jrib> shane2peru: ah we didn't add your user to the "admin" group, so he can't sudo.  ok this command will switch you to shane:  su - shane
<ashika> lastnode, Do you single or dual boot
<sethk> Poromenos1, just to be thorough, you are editing with the crontab utility?
<K^Holtz> sn9: i just opened this in gedit, and its not giving me the option to save
<sethk> Poromenos1, and when you edit the file again, you see the changes?
<Poromenos1> sethk: crontab -e, yes
<Poromenos1> and yes
<Poromenos1> Nov 22 04:26:12 ubuserver /usr/sbin/cron[12867] : (CRON) INFO (Skipping @reboot jobs -- not system startup)
<sn9> K^Holtz: yeah, you need to use sudo
<caffiendo> is there anything that will stream .VOB files to windows media player?
<K^Holtz> sn9: :) ty
<DualCortex> kingsqueak, I'm back
<Poromenos1> sethk: ah, it apparently works now
<Poromenos1> great, thanks a lot :)
<sethk> Poromenos1, good, it should  :)
<shane2peru> jrib:  Ok, that did it!
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: yeah not sure what your issue is, it's weird, I would just say to invoke it with the full path since it works
<Poromenos1> sethk: erm, how do i stop the task i started? :p
<shane2peru> let me log into that account and see if it works.
* Skwid_ loves bery;
<sethk> Poromenos1, unplug the machine?   You can use kill, or killall, as with any other running command
<Skwid_> beryl
<DualCortex> ok then, thanks anyway. I'll wait to see if anyone on the forums has any ideas
<Poromenos1> sethk: ah, okay, thanks
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: why not just run it with the full path?
<ashika> lastnode, Are you there?
<sn9> caffiendo: i believe it's still possible, though cumbersome, to accomplish that with vlc
<lastnode> ashika, i triple boot, ubuntu, debian xp
<Zambezi> I can't find libcurl 7.12.x in the repos. Does it have another name?
<ashika> lastnode, DO you want to set resolution via grub or xorg.conf
<lastnode> ashika, i dont mind either
<DualCortex> Kingsqueak, yeah I will... sometimes just bothers me to have such simple bugs
<jrib> Zambezi: do you need that exact version?  edgy seems to have 7.15.4
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: it's not you though I think it's the bin for Eclipse is doing something odd with paths
<ashika> lastnode, first try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<coz_> Zajjko, just type in libcurl into synaptic
<ashika> lastnode, If that doesn't work let me know
<mbrown> How do you make gnome-terminal do what xterm does with -hold ???
<Zambezi> jrib, I use Dapper.
<Kingsqueak> DualCortex: you could run 'strace eclipse' and 'strace /path/to/eclipse' and see if there is anything interesting there
<sn9> anybody: after a breezy-to-dapper upgrade, firefox does a SIGILL. any ideas?
<jrib> Zambezi: dapper has 7.15.1
<jrib> !info libcurl3 dapper
<ubotu> libcurl3: Multi-protocol file transfer library. In component main, is optional. Version 7.15.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 160 kB, installed size 336 kB
<coz_> Zambezi, type libcurl into synaptic and see what you get
<Kingsqueak> sn9: try mv ~/.mozilla ~/old_mozilla    restart it, then migrate your bookmarks file
<sn9> Kingsqueak: already tried that; no go
<mournsanity> Can anyone tell me where I can find the source code for the wanda fish applet?
<Kingsqueak> sn9: hmm not sure then, as a workaround have you just tried downloading it, installing in ~/ and running it as ~/firefox/firefox  ?
<Zambezi> coz_, Can I paste it in PM? I'm not sure what is it?
<sn9> that i haven't
<lastnode> ashika, doesnt work
<Kingsqueak> sn9: if you do an apt-get update and upgrade are there any held back packages or other warnings?
<mbrown> How do you make gnome-terminal do what xterm does with -hold ???
<sn9> Reading package lists...
<sn9> Building dependency tree...
<sn9> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lastnode> ashika, brb
<Kingsqueak> mbrown: the scroll-on-output or scroll-on-keystroke options in the profile maybe?
<shane2peru> jrib:  Ok, that got me in with the following errors.
<bashir> hey
<Kingsqueak> sn9: odd, really not sure
<bashir> how do i know if my graphics card driver is working correctly?
<Tony_> ub3r n00b here.  I need some help, ok a lot of help, with madwifi and 6.10
<shane2peru> OAFIID:Gnome_Panel_multiload_applet couldn't load to the gnome panel
<Kingsqueak> sn9: if you start 'firefox' from a term does it give you any more useful info as to why it dies?
<shane2peru> and a few others, I could choose not to delete it or delete it from the panel, I chose not to.
<sn9> Kingsqueak: yeah, that's how i found out it's a SIGILL
<shane2peru> No programs would open up.
<shane2peru> However I could see my panel :)
<jrib> shane2peru: can you change your theme?
<Tony_> I dont know where to begin, but i dont think my wireless card is being recognized
<mbrown> Kingsqueak - what I want is to execute `gnome-terminal --command=batchfile` but have the terminal stay open.. xterm does that, but what xterm doesn't do is casuing problems too... (trying to make my wife a batchscript that runs in a terminal and stays active so she can follow the directions...)
<Kingsqueak> sn9: I'd try downloading it and just run it out of your homedir next
<shane2peru> Didn't try, I couldn't get xchat to open
<shane2peru> or Firefox.
<phxheat> hi, im running automatix but it seems to have stalled on the step after completing real player installation... what should i do?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Kingsqueak> mbrown: hmm k, what doesn't xterm do that you'd like, that might be easier to answer
<sn9> Kingsqueak: ok. got url for a binary of 1.5 for linux-powerpc?
<LjL> phxheat: ask in #automatix or stop the installation if you can (guess not)
<Tony_> anyone think they can help me?
<Jordan_U> Tony_:  What's the problem?
<epp> hey
<Kingsqueak> sn9: doh, sorry, no
<Tony_> madwifi driver not working
<mbrown> Kingsqueak - well, basically, I want a button on her menubar called "internet down" that when clicked walks her through ifdown/ifup, powercycle router, powercycle modem, that type of thing... gnome-terminal lets you open a new terminal from the menubar, xterm doesn't seem to have a menubar option?!?
<shane2peru> jrib:  Ok, tried to log back in, and same crash, no response. let me run through the steps again, and try to change the theme.
<Kingsqueak> mbrown: ahh
<phxheat> LjL: how would i forciby quit the program? (I can't close it)... should i use kill?
<jrib> shane2peru: ok, do this,    xhost +local:     then,    su - shane    then    gconf-editor
<Tony_> Jordan_U:  I wish I could tell you more, but i dont know where to begin
<Kingsqueak> mbrown: know that drill well ;-)
<IndyGUnFreak> One more question, how do I set Firefox to be my default browser under X?  for some reason, it opens in either Konq or if I right click, I can choose Opera.  Firefox is set to be my default browser under the OS.
<LjL> phxheat: i don't know. ask in #automatix
<Kingsqueak> mbrown: how about a text file on the desktop she can click, set it chattr +i to keep her from deleting it
<NoStop> Kingsqueak: why don't you just setup a launch application ... pointed at your BASH script and run in a terminal?
<phxheat> LjL: no one is responding there unfortunately
<nomasteryoda> ah, the challenge ... Ubuntu minty installed today on a Dumpster d'ove IDE drive - external (as in no case only usb wire and powersupply) Using this setup rig to Installl Ubuntu onto an emachine with ati graphics card and only 208mb ram
<J-_> what do I need to get IE running in wine on ubuntu? any specific packages?
<LjL> phxheat: did you mention that you were in #ubuntu...?
<LjL> phxheat, anyway, i suggest reinstalling without automatix
<sn9> J-_: google "ies4linux"
<jrib> shane2peru: argh, I missed a step, do    export DISPLAY=:0    before running gconf-editor
<mbrown> Kingsqueak - lol... well what xterm DOES do, is lets me `xterm -e batchfile -hold`, but she has no terminal to work in yet.. adds more steps for someone whois technophobic...  ahhh hey that's a good idea, with the textfile and all, thanks!
<J-_> k
<J-_> htanks sn9
<freemind> yeah sn9
<freemind> that rawks
<Kingsqueak> mbrown: or an html file, set her a bookmark for file:///path/to/instructions.html
<mbrown> Kingsqueak - great ideas, thanks bro!
<Tony_> anyone here familiar with the madwifi driver?
<shane2peru> jrib:  I get an error = GTK-Warning cannot open display
<Kingsqueak> mbrown: no problem, my wife runs Ubuntu all day now, with no trouble, hell she's better at troubleshooting now than some co-workers
<cheesy> i do have trouble with dual boot (linux & win2k)...what can i do if windows doesnt boot anymore?
<confusco> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning: "I can't configure Debian.
<mbrown> lol, rock on, thanks again!
<jrib> shane2peru: what did it say after you did 'xhost +local:'?
<shane2peru> jrib: ok, it opened a configuration editor.
<shane2peru> Jrib: non-network local connections being added to access control list
<Kingsqueak> confusco: Ubuntu is an African word for "I got tired of the apps I had in 1998"
<jrib> shane2peru: /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme and /apps/metacity/general/theme
<jrib> shane2peru: run gconf-editor as shane2 and set the same values for those keys
<cheesy> after installing ubuntu windows won't start anymore. what can i do?
<confusco> heh
<IndyGUnFreak> its a sign cheesy, thats how linux is designed..lol
<Tony_> cheesy: what do you mean "wont start?" does it not appear on the boot menu?
<slavik> cheesy: what exactly do you mean? you should be able to select windows from the Grub menu ...
<cheesy> it appears in the menu but i get a blue screen if i wan't to boot
<Kingsqueak> cheesy: did you *just* finish the install?
<cheesy> Kingsqueak: what do you mean by that?
<Kingsqueak> cheesy: if you resized the partition, you should let Win sit for a good long while, it gets a bit confused over the filesystem and requires a slow check that it should do for you
<Kingsqueak> cheesy: the lovely part is, it doesn't show you anything, it just does it
<GenNMX> Hi, the people on #ubuntu on EFNet are talking about molesting sheep. Anyway, my ethernet card doesn't work anymore after reinstalling xserver-xorg and x11-common, probably because it hates me. Should I shoot it?
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<Jordan_U> Tony_: Don't know much about wifi but I would try installing restricted modules to see if your card just needs some firmware
<Kingsqueak> cheesy: fire it up, and leave it sit there for a good 15mins before you give up on it, it can take a while
<Tony_> restricted is already installed
<cheesy> Kingsqueak:  that would be nice..it shows me a blue screen saying that the boot thing is fucked up
<IndyGUnFreak> the boot thing?
<Kingsqueak> cheesy: it didn't say it was repairing it or give an option?
<IndyGUnFreak> insert windows disk
<IndyGUnFreak> do a repair install.
<IndyGUnFreak> runt he commands FIXMBR
<IndyGUnFreak> FIXBOOT
<cheesy> ok
<IndyGUnFreak> Grub will be erased.
<Jordan_U> !madwifi | Tony_ maybe?
<ubotu> Tony_ maybe?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cheesy> and how do i get grub back?
<Jordan_U> !grub | cheesy
<ubotu> cheesy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shane2peru> Jrib:  Ok, it was set to Glider in the non-working one, and Human in the new one.
<Tony_> Jordan_U, thanks, i'll read through it
<IndyGUnFreak> you'll have to reinstall it, there's a couple live CD's you can use to just install Grub
<shane2peru> jrib:  now try to log in?
<IndyGUnFreak> I had that problem so many times with Fedora Core 5, I lost count
<jrib> shane2peru: k, remember there are two keys, one for emtacity and one for gtk
<shane2peru> right
<jrib> shane2peru: yep, go ahead and try
<Kingsqueak> I wonder if I can fix my XP media install that way
<IndyGUnFreak> King, probably, but like i sai,d you'll hose grub.
<shane2peru> jrib:  is that what broke it?  installing a metacity theme into a GTK theme or visa versa?
<IndyGUnFreak> so make sure you have an understanding how to reinstall it.
<Kingsqueak> that's no big deal, I hadn't thought to try that
<Kingsqueak> yeah I'm good with that
<fluxd> hello can anyone tell me what driver name I am supposed to put in xorg.conf file for an ati mobility radeon x1600?
<jrib> shane2peru: nah, you just install a theme and it does the right thing on its own
<noodles12> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shane2peru> jrib:  ok, going to give this a try.
<slavik> fluxd: the binary ati driver
<cheesy> i just get back to the blue screen and tell you what it says before i try that
<Jordan_U> noodles12: He might not need the binary drivers
<fluxd> slavik: is it "ati" ?
<Kingsqueak> IndyGUnFreak: any clue if FreeDOS or anything can do that repair for XP ?
<slavik> fluxd: no, fglrx
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm King.. not to sure.
<Kingsqueak> IndyGUnFreak: HP doesn't ship media with Pavillions
<Kingsqueak> k
<Jordan_U> fluxd: Try sti , if that doesn't work follow the instructions ubotu gave you for fglrx.
<Jordan_U> fluxd: *ati
<slavik> ati is the open source driver and will not give 3d accelaration on any X series ...
<fluxd> thx Jordan_U slavik
<IndyGUnFreak> oh, well, i can't help you there, i build my own... so i always have a Xp disk handy
<Jordan_U> slavik: Didn't know that :)
<North64> I suppose ubuntu is very network dependant during the first install? (one CD, vs. DVD size of other distros)
<IndyGUnFreak> I would think FreeDos has those commands, they are pretty old Dos commands.
<Duck_> what would be the best VNC program to use on Windows to connect to my Linux box?
<Kingsqueak> IndyGUnFreak: just wonder if it does NTFS
<shane2peru> jrib:  Thanks!  I back in, and seems to be working correctly, My panel needs a little re-arranging, but at least it works!
<Jordan_U> North64: Nope, everything is on the CD.
<jrib> shane2peru: great
<IndyGUnFreak> i'm not sure Kings...
<sn9> Duck_: i used tightvnc for that
<shane2peru> jrib:  My clock is gone though.  I will att a new one.
<shane2peru> add
<jrib> shane2peru: don't be scared to try other themes, that's the first time I've seen that happen
<ivx> hey if you have high speed and a phone line is there anyway to make it so you can setup a dial up internet account
<Duck_> sn9: is it any faster than RealVNC?
<will__> Hi all
<sn9> vnc can never be really fast
<Skwid_> is there a well integrated way to rotate wallpapers from a folder / flickr ?
<Skwid_> in gnome ?
<North64> Jordan_U: well, then there must be stuff missing?  I mean others don't distribute their stuff on 6 CDs or a DVD for nothing
<Pelo> ivx,  why would you want to ?
<tbtrojanek> Is there an easy way to revert my system to a base Ubuntu Desktop install?(Without a CD)
<shane2peru> jrib:  I upgraded to Edgy, then downgraded to Dapper, and left my /home directory
<jrib> Skwid_: there is wallpapoz but I wouldn't say it is well integrated
<shane2peru> could that be a problem?
<ivx> pelo, when i go to visit my mom i want to use the internet but not have ot pay for dial up
<tbtrojanek> A have an Ubuntu 6.10 install right now, with a lot of crap on it, and would like it basically a fresh install.
<Jordan_U> North64: It has most of the things a basic Desktop user would need, you install the rest on your own.
<jrib> Skwid_: wallpaper-tray is in the repos, but I have not tried it
<Skwid_> ok, ill look
<jrib> Skwid_: probably
<jrib> shane2peru: probably
<North64> Jordan_U: thanks, will try it out, nothing like loading a new distro ;)
<tbtrojanek> Is there an easy way to revert my system to a base Ubuntu Desktop install?(Without a CD)
<tbtrojanek> A have an Ubuntu 6.10 install right now, with a lot of crap on it, and would like it basically a fresh install.
<will__> I have an audio question. Which audio decoder do I need to hear mp3 audio?
<shane2peru> jrib: so I probably need to wipe /home and re-install then?
<Kingsqueak> tbtrojanek: don't parrot
<ivx> pelo, any ideas on how to set that up? or would that be really hard?
<jrib> !mp3 | will__
<ubotu> will__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skwid_> jrib: thank you
<Pelo> tbtrojanek,  not that I know of,  you can try looking it up in the forum
<North64> I assume vmware will work without issues? anyone in here using it?
<matiu> shane2peru, Create a new user account, then copy their emptyish home dir ontop of yours
<DjViper> will__: get easy ubuntu
<jrib> shane2peru: well you would lose all your settings then :/
<NoStop> North64: I use vmplayer
<jrib> Skwid_: np
<Plecebo> i'm having trouble mounting my dvd drive, is there anyone that can help me troubleshoot?
<Pelo> ivx,   let me see if I get this straight,   for regular use you want dial-up and for when you visit your mom you want  high speed ?
<shane2peru> matiu:  Thanks!  I already have a new user.
<Jordan_U> tbtrojanek: You could get most of it back to default by running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a -phigh
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<Pelo> Plecebo,  you need to have a dvd in the drive for it to mount
<shane2peru> jrib:  yeah but if I'm going to continue to run into problems with things, that may be the best way, or what matiu says.
<ivx> pelo, i have high speed now, but when i am not home i want to be able to call my house to use dial up
<Pelo> hello KnowledgEngi
<tbtrojanek> Jordan_U: It's not that I uninstalled stuff, but have a bunch of excess crap installed.
<IndyGUnFreak> will, you need to download the mp3 codecs
<confusco> well, ivx, i think you could do that, but is it in the same area code?
<IndyGUnFreak> are you using 6.06 or 6.10?
<shane2peru> I will start developing my new user that I added, and won't try any new themes or changes with this user.
<Pelo> ivx,  that's over my head , sorry
<Plecebo> Pelo, have tried several dvd's, the icon appears on the desktop but i can not find any information on the disk, both dvd's have information on them
<ivx> confusco, yes thanks to voip
<shane2peru> jrib: Thanks for the help!
<malt> what is the best and cheapeast place to get a domain, thats not godaddy or yahoo and that lets you pay by paypal or visa debit card
<Kingsqueak> tbtrojanek: it would be easier to leave it installed fwiw, or just fire up synaptic and start selecting things to remove, but that can open a can of worms
<IndyGUnFreak> Will, if you're not emotionally attatched to whatever media player you're using, got o the repos, and install XMMS.. it plays MP3's without installing any additional codecs
<ivx> malt why not godaddy.com?
<North64> what's wrong with godaddy?
<gnuvince> How can I "reinitialize" my sound in edgy eft?
<will__> DjViper, : I'm sorry. EASY Ubuntu?
<ivx> yeah right!
<Pelo> Plecebo,   I can tell you that dvd /cds mount in the /media/  folder , that's about it ,  you can try mounting them there
<confusco> you might not get a good connection with voip.
<Plecebo> Pelo, cd's work, but dvd's get no love
<jrib> shane2peru: np
<netcatc> hello all
<will__> wow this chan is huge.
<ivx> malt if you want to run you own apache server, they let you use there dns and modify the a record, so that will save you
* Pelo never had to mount a drive manualy , everything worked automaticaly on his system 
<Kingsqueak> tbtrojanek: easiest way is probably just back up your home dir and reinstall if you want a known 'sane' install
<IndyGUnFreak> will, youcan also install automatix to install Non-Free codecs...
<tbtrojanek> Kingsqueak: yeah, but I don't have my installation media anymore, a friend has it..
<Pelo> will__,  don'T feel intimidated most ppl are just idling
<Jordan_U> tbtrojanek: You would remove every package that ubuntu-desktop does not depend on ( although there may be some exceptions to be carefull of like grub ), I am trying to think of a way to automate that.
<IndyGUnFreak> http://getautomatix.com
<KnowledgEngi> exist some ubuntu tutorial for build a low-latency kernel under ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Kingsqueak> tbtrojanek: yeah that makes it tough ;-) uninstalling can make a real mess if you're new to this
<will__> IndyGUnFreak, : is that a simple sudo alt-get install
<nomasteryoda> IndyGUnFreak, thats good, but be careful..
<ivx> confusco, do you have any idea on how to do that
<netcatc> does someone know where has one repository for packages : metisse
<netcatc> nucleo
<confusco> no, but as i said, you may not get a good connection over voip.
<netcatc> xv_3
<IndyGUnFreak> automatix has never given me a problem, ever
<will__> I just wanna listen to shoutcast's stuff heh
<LjL> !works for me | IndyGUnFreak
<ubotu> IndyGUnFreak: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<nomasteryoda> lucky you are indy
<KnowledgEngi> i need a low-latency kernel for becouse i use musician software, and much program for musician need "realtime" low-latency kernel
<tbtrojanek> Kingsqueak: I'm not new to this, but I was doing that in Synaptic(for sanity reasons..) and it just shut down on me.
<ivx> confusco, viop is was clearer than a traditional phone line, i like it way more
<KnowledgEngi> i need a low-latency kernel becouse i use musician software, and much program for musician need "realtime" low-latency kernel
<IndyGUnFreak> i guess so nomaster
<ivx> confusco, vonage is very good
<IndyGUnFreak> it worked great for me in Dapper, so when I went to edgy, i installed it again, and it has not caused me a probl
<Pelo> KnowledgEngi,  have you tried the forum ?  and stop double posting please
<Skwid_> anyone know of any google calendar integration in gnome ?
<KnowledgEngi> is not double pasting
<confusco> hm
<LjL> IndyGUnFreak: if it floats your boat - just don't recommend it here
<Kingsqueak> tbtrojanek: I've been doing this for a long time and have made some of my biggest messes by doing mass removal of packages, I just leave stuff kicking around now
<Pelo> nomasteryoda,   I never had a problem with automatix either
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, ok.
<KnowledgEngi> is just a correction of the lust message
<will__> ive been having problems all day
<will__> but finally got VLC working
<IndyGUnFreak> well, you can install XMMS from the Repos
<will__> nvidia drivers updated.
<DjViper> will__: welcome to my life haha
<DjViper> t:P
<will__> so yay 4 me.
<IndyGUnFreak> it should play mp3's automatically
<will__> DjViper, . I went the ubuntu route because XP was pissing me off
<tbtrojanek> Kingsqueak: I think I'll just go through getting rid of stuff I know I don't need... Thanks though.
<will__> I nearly threw my computer
<will__> xmms
<LjL> or follow the instructions on the restrictedformats page, the KDE ones aren't that hard
<catalytic> whats a good gui for samba?
<will__> ill try that.. i just need something simple.
<DjViper> will__: what about?  WGA ? :P
<will__> WGA?
<LjL> i guess the Gnome ones can't be so terrible either
<DjViper> Windows Genuine 'Advantage'
<will__> DjViper, : Ive been using linux for erm.. 2 days about.
<nomasteryoda> DjViper, ewww
<DjViper> will__: you'll love it
<freemind> :)
<IndyGUnFreak> so what problems have people had with Automatix?.. this is the first i've heard this.
<freemind> yea
<nomasteryoda> will__, congrats
* Pelo points at will__  and laugh  , look at the noob 
<will__> Oh I already love it.
<DjViper> nomasteryoda: I said the naughty word, shame on me
<will__> thx nomaster.
<freemind> :)
<Jordan_U> genuin pain in the 'advantage'...
* Pelo was a noob not so long ago
<nn> will__: i've been using linux for about 10 years :)
<will__> nice
<DjViper> lol Jordan_U
<will__> I see what all the hubub is about
<IndyGUnFreak> i've saw it recommended on LQ many times
<will__> linux takes like.. a second to boot up
<freemind> will__, welcome to the penguin world :)
<DjViper> linux is not hubbub
<will__> im over here playing DVD's on VLC with 256mb of ram
<nomasteryoda> will__, yes it is superb ..
<malt> if i get a domain through godaddy, and pay them through paypal, after i pay and they have got the $$ can i remove godaddy from draft so the next year it comes time to pay it don't auto come out, i just manually pay them again?
<will__> I doubt windows could of ever done that
<will__> while it has 9000 processes to run.
<DjViper> will__: hehe, yeah
<confusco> will__ ,why didn't you like XP?
<Pelo> nn,   please tell  Plecebo  how to mount his dvd drive manualy please
<North64> malt: yes
<Kingsqueak> malt: fwiw, I recommend using gandi.net they play less games
<will__> confusco, my gf always manages to spyware it
<LjL> IndyGUnFreak: the main problem is that you can't track problems. it messes with sources.list, install stuff weirdly, and you have no real logs of what it did. to file bug reports, you need a gmail account. their repositories' directories are 403 forbidden. it's broken many a system.
<will__> like she has an amazing ability to do it
<nomasteryoda> confusco, too many reasons i'm sure... the 200,000+ bits of bad code always made me cringe
<nn> Pelo: Depends on the device
<DjViper> will__: so she says yes alot :P
<confusco> not like there isn't bad code in Ubuntu
<DjViper> <- evil
<confusco> I've noticed lots of bugs
<will__> lol.
<nomasteryoda> will__, i refer to that condition... of a windows box as "myspaced"
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<IndyGUnFreak> i see LjL.., i guess i've been lucky, cuz it was recommended to me, and I've used it on 6.06 and 6.10, w/o any issues at all.
<nn> Plecebo: Run dmesg|grep DVD-ROM
<will__> is there an alt-tab equivalent?
<DjViper> nomasteryoda: hehehe
<will__> myspaced.. pretty much
<will__> 'click here...'
<will__> 'OK'
<Pelo> will__,  yes  alt-tab
<will__> (trojan)
<IndyGUnFreak> although I dos eem to remember the repository issue under 6.06.., but automatix2, doesn't seem to do that under edgy...
<malt> Kingsqueak: they don't have .us domains there
<DjViper> alt-tab works fine
<Kingsqueak> malt: k
<will__> pelo LOL.
<confusco> ya alt tab is the same
<will__> never even tried it hehe
<malt> Kingsqueak: know anymore thats good?
<nn> mount /dev/`dmesg|grep DVD|cut -f 1 -d ':'|cut -f 2 -d
<eracc> ping! Hi all, what is the Firefox extension that prevents download links from opening a new blank page/tab?
<nn> mount /dev/`dmesg|grep DVD|cut -f 1 -d ':'|cut -f 2 -d ' '|head -1` /cdrom
<will__> DjViper, : DO i have to uninstall after XMMS?
<will__> err restart**
<DjViper> will__: no?
<Pelo> Plecebo,   what nn is saying is for you , pay attention
<Kingsqueak> malt: nah, I have just used gandi for several years and they are honest and no trouble, register.com screwed around with me hard, I finally got completely off of them
<Jordan_U> eracc: No extention needed, it's in the preferences
<IndyGUnFreak> Will, you shouldn't have to.
<eracc> Jordan_U, ah, ok. Thanks.
<will__> is the rhapsody music player any good?
<will__> or should I use something else?
<will__> itunes for linux :o?
<IndyGUnFreak> will, I like XMMS, but i'm sure opinions vary
<nn> Plecebo: If you do 'dmesg|grep DVD' you'll get some lines similar to [17179574.308000]  hdc: BENQ DVD DD DW1620, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<Kingsqueak> malt: the godaddy issues I've heard about have to do with the features of their domain management GUI and I've heard their service is bad if you have questions or issues
<sn00p|> how do I make it so ubuntu when I start it auto mounts my nfs server?
<will__> is xmms a program that plays mp3s?
<nomasteryoda> will__, er i would recommend Amarok ... supports Magnatune
<IndyGUnFreak> yes WIll.
<freemind> sn00p|, add it to /etc/fstab
<IndyGUnFreak> its int he repositories
<will__> oh, i thought it was just a driver.
<IndyGUnFreak> no.
<IndyGUnFreak> its a program
<Jordan_U> sn00p|: By server do you mean partition?
<jrib> will__: yes, but you can install packages to make the default programs play mp3s
<will__> I installed it, tried to play the mp3 in rhapsody. No go.
<sn00p|> freemind, how do I do it, mount ip:/ /home directory?
<sn9> IndyGUnFreak: i made my own automatix/easyubuntu-type thing, but i haven't updated it for edgy yet. however, for new installations of dapper, i highly recommend it
<DjViper> will__: easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<IndyGUnFreak> right, install XMMS
<nn> Plecebo: The hdc: part is what you need to know, that's the device name of the DVD drive, so you'd do something like "mount -t iso9660,udf /dev/hdc /cdrom" or similar
<will__> IndyGUnFreak, : its installe.d
<IndyGUnFreak> then open XMMS, and open an MP3.
<IndyGUnFreak> it should play
<malt> Kingssqueak ever heard about this host www.namecheap.com ?
<nomasteryoda> will__,  you also have to install the libs.. see the proprietary info
<Kingsqueak> malt: nope
<nomasteryoda> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nomasteryoda> restricted that is
<sn00p|> freemind, is that right?
<freemind> sn00p|, I dont know, sorry - just take a look at google or, if already mounted look at "mount" output
<ctkroeker> what's the general opinion towards gnewsense
<IndyGUnFreak> the ubuntu wiki has a lot of stuff on installing mp3 codecs also...  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<freemind> :)
<IndyGUnFreak> check 6.21
<KnowledgEngi> System timer resolution is too low
<KnowledgEngi> Rosegarden was unable to find a high-resolution timing source for MIDI
<KnowledgEngi> performance.
<KnowledgEngi> This may mean you are using a Linux system with the kernel timer
<KnowledgEngi> resolution set too low. Please contact your Linux distributor for more
<KnowledgEngi> information.
<NoStop> lost autocomplete here in konversation. anyone know how to get it back?
<Plecebo> nn, sorry I got it fixed, not sure how but i enected it and put the same dvd back in again and it worked this time... thanks for your help
<ExxonValdeez> is it possible for me to change the start-up resolution settings? I dont see anything when I start the computer. this just when i boot into ubuntu
<NoStop> never mind, the guy I was trying to input left, guess that's why it didn't autocomplete :-)
<Jordan_U> !fixres | ExxonValdeez
<ubotu> ExxonValdeez: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nn> Plecebo: ah, np
<nn> Plecebo: Also mount /cdrom will work, assuming your /etc/fstab file is correct
<nn> Plecebo: correction /media/cdrom0
<capiCrimm> there isn't any default firewall running on ubuntu is there?
<will__> thx for the info
<nomasteryoda> capiCrimm, nope... the ports are all closed
<nomasteryoda> unless you open them up
<nn> ie by installing a server process
<Bilange> capiCrimm, theres no firewall at all
<Plecebo> nn, yea i tried that but i think my dvd drive is not mounted in /media/cdromX it is /media/dvdrecorder
<Plecebo> nn, thanks for the help
<nn> Plecebo: Interesting.. my dvd burner shows up as /media/cdrom0
<nomasteryoda> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Plecebo> nn, surprised me as well, but it is mounted and working now :) thanks
<nn> [17179574.308000]  hdc: BENQ DVD DD DW1620, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive [17179574.792000]  hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA (33)
<IndyGUnFreak> will, did it work?
<nomasteryoda> i prefer guarddog
<will__> IndyGUnFreak,  eh, im still reading through this
<IndyGUnFreak> oh ok.
<will__> did the XMMS thing work? I havent tried. I was told I have to install the libraries still right?>
<IndyGUnFreak> no
<IndyGUnFreak> XMMS automatically plays MP3s
<will__> where is xmms located? and is there a command I can run to always find what folder a file is in?
<freemind> yes
<freemind> "which"
<freemind> try: which xmms
<will__> k
<IndyGUnFreak> if you installed it, it should be in your Sound/Video menu
<will__> its in usr/bin
<IndyGUnFreak> ok
<IndyGUnFreak> open a terminal
<freemind> that dir should be in your $PATH
<IndyGUnFreak> and just type xmms
<IndyGUnFreak> it should start
<freemind> yes :)
<freemind> exactly
<freemind> IndyGUnFreak, what about gattlings guns? ;P
<will__> it works
<will__> I know that much
<will__> but im trying to play a .pls file
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, not a big fan of civil war memorbilia...lol
<freemind> :)
<IndyGUnFreak> ok, you asked about mp3's..
<freemind> yea
<IndyGUnFreak> i have no idea hat a .pls file is
<will__> well thats a playlist for them right?
<freemind> just press ctrl+L in xxms
<freemind> xmms
<freemind> and enter the url
<will__> yea
<will__> that works
<will__> lol
<will__> nice
<freemind> :) just like in winamp
<will__> I've got a nice setup here.
<freemind> =))
<will__> I always wanted one of those gateway computers
<freemind> hug the penguin
<will__> with the 32" screen.. like in 1995
<will__> I have it hooked up to my 42" plasma downstairs.
<NoStop> Does Beep Media Player require codecs to play mp3s or does it have it builtin like xmms?
<will__> so i can play my borrowed' dvds.
<IndyGUnFreak> nostop
<will__> and radio action
<IndyGUnFreak> i think it requires them
<will__> thanks so much guys
<Plecebo> anyone know a good method for converting lots of audio files/formats (aac ogg flac mp3) to one format (mp3 or ogg) easily?
<IndyGUnFreak> no prob will.
<IndyGUnFreak> i dont' use beep though, so i'm not positive, XMMS is the only one I know of that plays tem automatically
<freemind> Plecebo, look for "audacity"
<freemind> in synaptic
<freemind> :)
<Plecebo> freemind, i've got audacity, didnt know it could do that :) thanks i'll look into it :D
<freemind> np :)
<mikefoo> Anyone know what bios option to power on server with AC is plugged in?
<spunconfuse> ubuntu rules :D
<Asc> I need to repair a filesystem that cannot be accessed while dismounted.  If no files are open, how dangerous is this?
<IndyGUnFreak> anyone know of a way to crack a LEGALLY OBTAINED DRM file, and change it to a Mp3?  I use(d) a program under Windows called Tunebite,
<IndyGUnFreak> room got quiet
<sc4ttrbrain> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<sc4ttrbrain> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Duck_> what is that file that i need to get into to activate universe again?
<kalikiana> Duck_: sources.list
<Duck_> kalikiana: whats the path?
<kishan> hi
<kishan> any body home
<kalikiana> Duck_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<kalikiana> kishan: yep
<kishan> i am new to this chat
<kishan> thak you kalokiana
<kishan> kalikiana
<kishan> so u are team of ubuntu
<kishan> ???
<thevenin> no kishan just a help channel for ubuntu
<kishan> cool
<kishan> i have been using ubuntu for few weeks its really cool this is first time i am using linux and its great
<ripper> does anyone know why the screensavers freeze edgy? and why usplash dont show a splash @ boot (when loading the system, before gnome)
<kalikiana> kishan: it's cool indeed, if anything just ask, but we are no officials :)
<sn9> ripper: on some older video cards, not all vga modes work
<IndyGUnFreak> kishan, you chose a good version to start with
<erider> how do I get opengl working on my 64bit system?
<IndyGUnFreak> i went through hell before finally finding a distro that works.
<thinh> hi anyone here?
<IndyGUnFreak> no
<thinh> lol
<sn9> erider: ati, nvidia, or something else?
<kishan> nice, well i have one question --- When i am booting the ubunu edgy i  pressed alt+f1 to look how it boots i ffound that ACTIVATING SWAP has failed
<thinh> anyone expert in getting tv tuner card?
<IndyGUnFreak> thinh
<IndyGUnFreak> i wouldn't say i'm an expert, but i've gotten mine working..
<kishan> and i want to know how does it effect my system
<kitche> kishan: can you paste /etc/fstab
<kitche> kishan: swap is like a pagefile
<sn9> kishan: it means virtual memory won't work
<IndyGUnFreak> what kind of card do you have thinh
<kishan> oooh
<thinh> how u send private message?
<kishan> what can i do
<kishan> now
<IndyGUnFreak> i think you have to be registered.
<DisabledDuck> whats the best p2p program on Linux?
<thinh> so long i havent used irc
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<thinh> i have a saa7134 card
<DisabledDuck> ljl, i'm asking for opinions, not facts
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm.
<thinh> i have a ati radeon x1600
<kitche> kishan: how much ram do you have?
<thinh> i got my ati setup correct
<LjL> you just asked what's the best p2p program... anyway, make your own opinion - try them
<thinh> the thing is kernel see my card but i cant use it
<DisabledDuck> ok, fine, what are some p2p programs for Linux?
<noodles12> what p2p programs do you guys use?
<kishan> i have 512 mb ram
<thinh> dmesg show it and also lspci aswell
<LjL> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<slavik> thinh: what driver are you using?
<IndyGUnFreak> thinh, are you using edgy?
<thinh> saa7134
<DisabledDuck> how do i get frostwire?
<thinh> i am using edgy
<kishan> this is my fstab
<IndyGUnFreak> ok, hangon
<kishan> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<kishan> #
<kishan> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<kishan> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<kishan> # /dev/hda5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<kishan> UUID=6a37eb62-0de4-464d-a71a-93b270b6b57c / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<DjViper> good night all
<kishan> # /dev/hda1 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<kishan> UUID=48EC0AFBEC0AE2D4 /media/hda1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<LjL> i'd also mention aMule, dcgui and Gift
<kitche> !paste
<kishan> # /dev/hda6 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kishan> UUID=33617a89-0446-47a3-a9ea-8679352d44ac none swap sw 0 0
<thevenin> kishan: pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kishan> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<thinh> i dont have /etc/video0
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<thinh> but dmesg says i do
<slavik> thinh: do you 'need' video?
<kitche> well it looks like he doesn't have a swap at all
<thinh> yeah i need video for tv tuner
<DisabledDuck> can anyone tell me how to get frostwire?
<slavik> thinh: does your ati card have a tv tuner?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell DisabledDuck about frostwire | DisabledDuck, you have a private message from Ubotu
<kitche> !frostwire|DisabledDuck
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<thinh> nope
<thinh> i have a seperate tv tuner
<kitche> LjL: do you have those on binds? :P
<thinh> compro tv tuner
<IndyGUnFreak> what kind of tuner do you have?
<erider> how do I get opengl working on my 64bit system?
<slavik> thinh: ahh, I see ... do 'lspci' and pastebin the output
<LjL> kitche: regexp autoreplaces
<IndyGUnFreak> hell i thought you were saying you had an ATI tuner...lol
<LjL> kitche: i just type factoid > someone (with a real exclamation mark of course)
<sn9> erider: ati, nvidia, or something else?
<thinh> what the adress of pastabin?
<DisabledDuck> ljl: thx
<erider> sn9 I have nvidia-glx install on my system but I need opengl
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slavik> erider: install libmesa-gl1 ... not sure if that's the exact package name
<Jordan_U> erider: You already have openGL.
<thinh> my pastabin link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33204/
<sn9> erider: if you have a recent nvidia card, installing linux-amd64-generic and nvidia-glx should be sufficient.
<james_> hello, can someone help me I am trying to uninstall the ati drivers and install the nvidia drivers?
<lakbu> hi guys
<erider> slavik: thats not the right one
<slavik> erider: I am not sure what you mean by getting opengl to work ...
<Jordan_U> erider: What exactly happens when you try to run an openGL program?
<erider> sn9 I have a laptop
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<thinh> i try xawtv it gives me a black screen and i have to ctrl alt back to get into x wiindow
<erider> Jordan_U: I'm trying to run a program that needs opengl but its not working. Its complaining
<slavik> erider: what are the complaints?
<sn9> slavik: who was that aimed at?
<Jordan_U> erider: What program, and can you pastebin the error?
<Nimism1> hello, i have recantly installed a dual boot onto my machine with windows XP and when i select Windows XP in the GRUB it will restart my system and make me do it all over again making it an endless cycle
<thinh> weird thing is xawtv seems to be working before i installed fglrx drivers
<slavik> sn9: what are you reffering to?
<taebo-> Does anyone know how to set up openGL direct rendering in ubuntu 6?
<sn9> slavik: the !ru you typed
<slavik> thinh: in terminal 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<slavik> sn9: myself
<Jordan_U> !fglrx | taebo-
<ubotu> taebo-: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kishan> hi
<slavik> sn9: for some weird reason those don't look like cyrilic characters to me
<taebo-> Thx jordan_u
<thinh> the answer is yes
<erider> Jordan_U: a program called factor
<sn9> slavik: are you running *buntu?
<slavik> thinh: then everything should be working ...
<slavik> sn9: edgy :)
<slavik> sn9: I wrote the message that is supposed to be in cyrilic ...
<erider> Jordan_U: Could not get a double-buffered GLX RGBA visual
<thinh> when i try to run tvtime it flashes and goes away
<erider> Jordan_U: thats the error
<thinh> i dont even have a chance to see if there is an error or something
<zillabox> good day
<kishan> I have a problem when i try to boot from edgy  i press alt=f1 to see how it is booting i notice that the ACTIVATING SWAP has failed can any one help me plese
<sn9> you did? i remember being asked to write it a long time ago, and it hasn't changed since
<zillabox> im using a giga card right now
<slavik> thinh: run it from a terminal
<zillabox> and the ubuntu OS already saw the giga card
<kishan> and my ram is 512 mb
<slavik> sn9:   :P
<zillabox> but it won't retrieve any ip add from the server
<zillabox> what should i do
<slavik> ahh, I realised something ...
<zillabox> i need help guys
<thinh> Running tvtime 1.0.1.
<thinh> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<thinh> Reading configuration from /home/thinh/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<thinh> xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<thinh> *** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card
<thinh> *** driver.  If you are using an older NVIDIA card (TNT2), then
<kitche> kishan: pastebin your /etc/fstab so I can look at it more closer sicne irc bites for pasting and you get kicked for spamming :P
<thinh> *** this capability is only available with their binary drivers.
<thinh> *** For some ATI cards, this feature may be found in the experimental
<thinh> *** GATOS drivers: http://gatos.souceforge.net/
<thinh> *** If unsure, please check with your distribution to see if your
<thinh> *** X driver supports hardware overlay surfaces.
<slavik> !pastebin>thinh
<kishan> how to paste it kitche
<Clinton__> woaaaah
<lakbu> can i morph an ubuntu server into a media server?
<slavik> lakbu: AFAIK, ubuntu-server is a cut down version of ubuntu-desktop
<kitche> !pastebin>kishan
<thinh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33209/
<thinh> same link
<zillabox> i need help guys
<kishan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33205/
<Jordan_U> lakbu: Yes, what specifically do you want the server to do?
<zillabox> and the ubuntu OS already saw the giga card
<kishan> this is it
<zillabox> but it won't retrieve any ip add from the server
<lakbu> slavik: what does it take to make it a media server? what are the components taht need to be installed. im llookiing for an alternative of the windoze media server
<kishan> anything else kitche
<slavik> zillabox: by server you mean dhcp server?
<zillabox> yes sir
<slavik> lakbu: media server as a streaming stuff thingy?
<slavik> zillabox: are you in ubuntu right now?
<zillabox> im working with a new dhcp server using giga network
<lakbu> slavik: yes.
<zillabox> 5.10
<confusco> why is it that when I copy from something, and then close it, paste no longer works?
<kitche> kishan: well you have a swap not sure why you have # at the start of each device line though
<slavik> lakbu: you need to stream music (shoutcast?), video (also shoutcast?) ... and other stuff
<zillabox> im trying to test it in our existing network
<Jordan_U> lakbu: I would recommend knoppmyth, it is a distribution made specifically for this.
<Clinton__> confusco: guessing here, the copy is actually a reference point in memory that no longer exists when you close it
<slavik> zillabox: in network, try 'dhclient eth0'
<lakbu> slavik: yes. videos.
<zillabox> but it won't retrieve any ip from the server
<zillabox> ok, for a while =)
<kishan> say i know that i have a swap but it says it is failed
<kishan> is there any thing wrong with fstab
<lakbu> Jordan_U: thanks. it's a debian based distro?
<kishan> i have upgraded from drapper to edgy
<Jordan_U> lakbu: Yes, based on knoppix
<slavik> lakbu: I really dunno tbh, never set one up ...
<kishan> may be this is the reason for it
<kitche> kishan: like I said don't know why # is at the beginning of each device line that might cause some problems
<sn9> kishan: yes, the edgy upgrader screwed it up a bit
<slavik> sn9: what is the proper code for Koi8 encoding?
<kishan> So what can i do now
<slavik> koi8-r ?
<kishan> do i need to reinstall
<sn9> slavik: yes
<slavik> ty
<kitche> kishan: by chance how did you upgrade?
<slavik> brb :)
<kishan> using UPGRADE
<lakbu> Jordan_U: thanks. can i dual a mysql server and apache server into a knoppmyth box too?
<kishan> UPDATE MANAGER
<zillabox> slavik - NO DHCPOFFERS RECIEVED
<zillabox> any other options?
<zillabox> slavik - NO DHCPOFFERS RECIEVED
<zillabox> any other options?
<zillabox> i already did the dhclient
<Jordan_U> lakbu: Of course, I don't know what features knoppmyth has though, it may be easier just to set up MythTV on Ubuntu if you want other functions also.
<slavik> zillabox: pastebin output from 'ifconfig'
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Lam_> is the xine engine capable of playing wma lossless files?
<slavik> hmm, still garbage to me, sn9, type something in russian
<thinh> any luck slavik?
<zillabox> I can't, it's in the other workstation
<kitche> kishan: well I would try and remove those # and -converted lines from your fstab
<slavik> thinh: the tvtime issue? looks like lacking driver support
<zillabox> but there's no present private exist
<lambo4jos> anyone know how to install subversion 1.3.2 on dapper and all of its requirements?
<thinh> oh
<zillabox> if i command ifconfig
<zillabox> but there's no present ip private exist
<confusco> why is it that when I copy from something, and then close it, paste no longer works?
<sn9> slavik: i'm on utf-8 right now, but ok: 
<slavik> zillabox: ??? no network interfaces?
<kishan> hmmm i am on dual boot with xp
<slavik> sn9: looks like garbage
<lakbu> Jordan_U: thanks!
<zillabox> there eth0
<thinh> which driver ? tv tuner driver or tvtime?
<zillabox> nut no ip add
<kishan> does it have an effect
<zillabox> but no ip add
<zillabox> but no private ip add
<zillabox> there's eth0
<zillabox> in the ifconfig
<kitche> kishan: not that I m aware of
<kishan> ok thanks so you think there was problem when i was upgrading
<kitche> kishan: also highlight a person by saying their name it's easy for the other person to notice what you say
<Jordan_U> lambo4jos: sudo apt-get install subversion ?
<kishan> ok ok
<kishan> kitche : sorry i am new to this chat
<slavik> sn9:   ?
<sn9> looks fine
<kishan> kitche: So the problem is with the upgrade is it right
<lakbu> Jordan_U: i think MythTV or knoppmyth is what i need. i want to setup a streaming media server. :)
<slavik> sn9: weird, it doesn't read utf-8 properly ...
<Jordan_U> !mythtv | lakbu
<ubotu> lakbu: mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<kitche> kishan: most likely since it is known to break a system on update it works fine on a fresh install
<lambo4jos> Jordan_U:  i think that will install 1.3.1
<confusco> privet
<kishan> But i have a drapper cd
<zillabox> need help guys
<zillabox> i need help guys
<kitche> kishan: dapper is still stable
<kishan> kitche: i have drapper cd so i install with it again
<thinh> its seems vlc is getting some thing from my card
<thevenin> i run dapper now, like it better more stable
<thevenin> excelent for servers
<Jordan_U> zillabox: What kind of help?
<kishan> kitche: so then i can upgrade using atitude
<roostishaw> anyone, can i install beryl on a virtule machine running ubuntu on my mac?
<Jordan_U> roostishaw: No :(
<slavik> sn9: weird :(
<kitche> kishan: well I would stay with dapper for a bit if you don't want to download edgy cd
<roostishaw> Jordan_U, why not?
<sn9> kishan: you may be interested in this: http://linuxmafia.com/pipermail/conspire/2006-June/002071.html
<Jordan_U> roostishaw: parrallels does not support 3D acceleration.
<thinh> the strange thing is when i do scantv it does finds channels
<roostishaw> Jordan_U, oh... well, thank you
<rad|x> hi, how do i configure my screen resolutions in 6.10?
<rad|x> i only have 800x600 available
<kishan> sn9: i am not much into computers
<arepie> how to fix this warning?? --> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<kishan> sn9: what does it say
<sn9> kishan: that's the whole point
<Jordan_U> !fixres | rad|x
<ubotu> rad|x: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rad|x> cool stuff Jordan_U
<sn9> kishan: it's a dapper setup for those who don't really know what they're doing
<Jordan_U> arepie: That error is fine, it is because you are using the open source reverse engineered ATI drivers.
<kishan> sn9: so u mean after intalling drapper i should do that
<sn9> right
<kevin> hello
<kalikiana> hello, kevin
<sn9> so, nobody else has any ideas on how to get my firefox to work again?
<kalikiana> oh, already gone
<kitche> sn9: what happened with your firefox?
<Jordan_U> sn9: Say again please what is wrong with firefox?
<sn9> kitche, Jordan_U: after a breezy-to-dapper upgrade, it SIGILLs
<kitche> sn9: segfaults?
<Jordan_U> sn9: Tried a dpkg-reconfigure?
<sn9> kitche: SIGILL, not SIGSEGV
<sn9> Jordan_U: of what? firefox itself?
<Jordan_U> sn9: Yes.
<sn9> i tried reinstalling it, but will now try reconfig
<kitche> sn9: ah so it does an illegal instruction hmm that seems very odd to me
<arepie> Jordan_U: sometimes.. after some period of using compiz/aiglx, my X will crashed automaticaly.. what cause that to happen?
<K^Holtz> hi sn9: i upgraded for real this time.. but now im getting an 'index is broken' error when i click the update button in the tray
<rickyfingers> sn9: how about opening a terminal and typing mozilla-firefox 2>1&1 | tee firefox-error.log
<kitche> K^Holtz: you have to apt-get update most likely
<Jordan_U> arepie: Try #ubuntu-xgl for more help with beryl / compiz issues.
<rickyfingers> sn9: then any kind of messages firefox puts out before it crashes will be in that firefox-error.log
<rickyfingers> sn9: then you can pastebin it and anyone here can have a  look
<K^Holtz> kitche: sortware index is still broken
<frantic> Does anyone know about burning DVDs in linux?  I came here once and someone gave me an excellent page that had all the commands and resolutions of various types of dvd and i can't believe i didnt' bookmark it
<kitche> K^Holtz: even after a sudo apt-get update?
<kalikiana> frantic: graveman
<rickyfingers> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<K^Holtz> kitche: it did say E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. after the update
<rickyfingers> !dvd | K^Holtz
<ubotu> K^Holtz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kitche> !burning>frantic
<rad|x> If i am running ubuntu within vmware, should i select VMware video driver?
<sn9> rickyfingers: i don't need to pastebin, as it's only one line:
<rad|x> or usual vesa will do?
<K^Holtz> rickyfingers: ??
<nothlit> Can someone tell me why it seems like I'm missing a beagle documentation backend?
<sn9> GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<rickyfingers> K^Holtz: my bad, I sent to the wrong person.
<mr_daemon> Hello -- I'm having trouble mounting a smb/cifs share... No matter what I do, it always comes out as being read only, even though permissions and mount options say otherwise...
<frantic> ok thanks
<mr_daemon> Any ideas?
<rickyfingers> !dvd | frantic
<ubotu> frantic: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rickyfingers> mr_deamon: this is a wild guess, but maybe you need ntfs write capability compiled into your kernel
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to get this page working in Ubuntu? http://www.nbc.com/Video/rewind/full_episodes/?show=heroes
<kitche> rickyfingers: that's for watching dvd's not burning it
<mr_daemon> rickyfingers, I doubt it has anything to do with smb/cifs...
<rickyfingers> mr_daemon: like I said, wild guess. I take it what you are talking about has nothing to do with SAMBA
<mr_daemon> rickyfingers, In fact, it does.
<K^Holtz> hmm it actually still says i have dapper after downloading over 800 files
<rickyfingers> mr_daemon: or smba or however one spells it.
<thinh> how to i get into the kernel editing mode? my menuconfig is not working
<sn9> rickyfingers: kernel-level ntfs write support is obsolete/deprecated -- where have you been?
<mr_daemon> rickyfingers, smb is pretty much the protocol spoken by samba.
<rickyfingers> sn9: maybe I'm using the wrong terminology, when you do  make menuconfig
<kitche> thinh: make menumenuconfig there is also an X version of it called make xconfig
<sn9> rickyfingers: that's obsolete/deprecated
<fysaen> good morning everyone =)
<rickyfingers> sn9: when compiling 2.6.18.2, under filesystems->ntfs->ntfs write support
<sn9> rickyfingers: never ever enable that
<rickyfingers> sn9: the default .config from the edgy install does not have that option set to yes
<Jordan_U> !fuse | rickyfingers
<ubotu> rickyfingers: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<kitche> rickyfingers: the stable version is actually in 2.6.19
<rickyfingers> kitche: stable version of ntfs write module?
<kitche> rickyfingers: yes according to what I have been reading
<Jordan_U> rickyfingers: That is an oximoron :)
<rickyfingers> Jordan_U: heh
<Jordan_U> rickyfingers: Use fuse instead.
<sn9> if you want stable ntfs, ONLY use the fuse thing
<Phuzion> !bonecho
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonecho - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> !bon echo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bon echo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> !firefox 2.0
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<kitche> Jorda_U: well according to lmk there is a stable ntfs write mode in 2.6.19 haven't tried it myself yet since it's still in the early stages
<rickyfingers> kitche: looking at kernel.org... latest prepatch for stable kernel is 2.6.19-rc6
<sn9> kitche: that doesn't make sense
<Jordan_U> Phuzion: It was only called bon echo during Beta
<rickyfingers> kitche: so it's still just a release candidate
<K^Holtz> can someone please try to help me with this error?
<KnowledgEngi> there is some channel for support about ubuntu kernel building ???
<Phuzion> Jordan_U:  I'm aware of that, I was just wondering if it was still in the repositores as bon echo, or if it got updated to 2.0 yet
<K^Holtz> Software Index not found
<KnowledgEngi> in the channel #ubuntu-kernel the people tall that do not give support
<zircx> anyone run the ubuntu server?
<Phuzion> zircx:  which one?
<kitche> KnowledgEngi: not really but it's pretty much the same for all distros on how you make a kernel
<Jordan_U> Phuzion: In Edgy the "firefox" package is firefox 2.0 , for dapper it may be in backports
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: I've already volunteered THREE TIMES to walk you through it.
<kitche> Phuzion: yes firefox 2.0 is in dapper-backports for dapper
<KnowledgEngi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28CategoryKernel%29
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: I don't know how much clearer I can make it
<KnowledgEngi> i'm reading this document
<zircx> Phuzion, wanting to set up a file server / apache with mysql , php / samba (print server) / mail server ..
<zircx> just trying to get a feel for what I'm going to use to achieve that ..
<KnowledgEngi> but i have some problem using it
<KnowledgEngi> becouse some directory do not exist
<Geewiz> just one quick question, how can I get to the ubuntu partition manager?
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: if you're wanting to use -rt, please use a vanilla kernel. DO NOT attempt to use the low latency and/or rt patches with patches Ubunt linux source.
<Phuzion> ubotu, tell zircx about LAMP
<frantic> Hey, does anyone here have a System76 computer?
<KnowledgEngi> .  debian/config/i386/
<mr_daemon> Okay my windows share always comes out as read only no matter what I do when mounted... any ideas?
<KnowledgEngi> this directory do not exist into linux-source directory
<kitche> KnowledgEngi: I usually use a vanilla kernel
<Phuzion> zircx, did ubotu message you?
<Jordan_U>  Geewiz: System -> Administration -> gnome partition editor.
<rickyfingers> KnowlegEngi: this is what I do: download/uncompress kernel source tree
<mister_roboto> Jordan_U: that link you sent about fuse on ubuntu wiki is only for dapper. does the very same work on edgy?
<kitche> KnowledgEngi: you probably have a vanilla source then
<Geewiz> thx
<zircx> Phuzion, thanks i'll have a nosey
<rickyfingers> knowldegEngi:the just follow directions in the README
<zircx> Phuzion, do you use ubuntu for your server?
<Phuzion> Yes
<frantic> mrdaemon, you mean network share?
<KnowledgEngi> i just need a kernel that solve this problem
<KnowledgEngi> System timer resolution is too low Rosegarden was unable to find a high-resolution timing source for MIDI performance. This may mean you are using a Linux system with the kernel timer resolution set too low. Please contact your Linux distributor for more information.
<zircx> how do you find it from a personal perspective using it..
<Jordan_U> mister_roboto: I don't use windows and therefore am not burdened with such things :P ( I have no idea ) :)
<Phuzion> its easy to install
<Phuzion> however, to get things to your liking, you will need to do some tweaking
<zircx> i see
<Phuzion> but that is to be expected with all webserver packages
<rickyfingers> knowldegEngi: hmmm. don't know for sure, but sounds like you might have to end up tweaking actual source code
<SilentSnow> Hi, I'm very very very new to ubuntu, and hardly have any clue what i'm diong, could someone please explain to me in very easy to follow steps how to install a wusb54g v4 wireless adapter to me please?
<joedj> how do i perform a server install of edgy?
<Phuzion> for example, I wanted to use vhosts so I could have my administration tools on a different port, so I had to mess with apache's config file and create some vhost blocks
<KnowledgEngi> somebody tall that i need a low-latency kernel
<tonyyarusso> joedj: dl the server ISO, away you go
<KnowledgEngi> and i need use jackd too
<joedj> tonyyarusso, doh. i already have the install/live dvd
<KnowledgEngi> for install jack i have no problem
<KnowledgEngi> the problem is the kernel
<Phuzion> zircx:  you may also want to read up on http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06 if you want to do a little more indepth reading on the subject
<zircx> Phuzion, that's pretty simple stuff, but that makes sense.. I was more concerned with the mail server side.. apache / php / mysql is a walk in the park
<tonyyarusso> joedj: Well, it can still be done, but the server CD makes it really easy
<Phuzion> mail server isn't crazy hard, just read some documentation, and know what you want to do before you dive into it
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: technically it's just the HZ parameter
<Phuzion> like, know how you'd like to have it configured so you can stay on task when writing/modifying config files and whatnot
<zircx> i know what I want.. it's just seeing how much pain i'm going to have to go through in changing stuff around and the functionality
<zircx> lol
<KnowledgEngi> did you read the error returned by rosegarden?
<Phuzion> exactly, that's how it always is, just figuring out what you want to do
<Phuzion> lol
<zircx> oh postfix, interesting, I've dabbled in that a little.
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: yes.
<KnowledgEngi> and wath you suggest ?
<Jordan_U> SilentSnow: Did it work on the LiveCD?
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: change the HZ parameter
<SilentSnow> nope
<SilentSnow> it didnt
<aj_> anyone here try to install kxdocker?
<zircx> well that looks relatively simple the
<zircx> 'the perfect setup'
<Jordan_U> aj_: Try #kubuntu , they are the KDE people :)
<aj_> oh ok
<joejaxx> How are all you Ubuntu users doing today? :)
<Phuzion> joejaxx, I'm well, and yourself?
<KnowledgEngi> cp /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17/config
<rickyfingers> !dvd: rickyfingers
<joejaxx> Phuzion: i am well
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd: rickyfingers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> joejaxx: Awesome
<Phuzion> excellent
<zircx> I'm a slack user whose getting lazy, that's how I am today..
<KnowledgEngi> correcy crimsun
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: no. Use a vanilla kernel if you're going to attempt to use rt/ll
<Phuzion> joejaxx, is there something that we can help you out with today, or are you just coming to chat and offer help?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | rickyfingers
<ubotu> rickyfingers: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<joejaxx> Phuzion: i am  actually here to help
<KnowledgEngi> i need to download vannilla kernel source?
<Phuzion> great
<Jordan_U> rickyfingers: You can also /msg ubotu directly
<KnowledgEngi> vanilla
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: yes
<balder> hi
<Phuzion> ps, zircx, if you need any help with LAMP or other server applications, don't hesitate to PM me
<Shadowpillar> the latest vmware player for dapper 64 bit is broken
<KnowledgEngi> i search this ssource by synaptic
<Phuzion> I'm always up for a little challenge and I love helping people if I can
<Klick> Hey all, Im using gnome, and I have 2 virtual desktops. Im curently on Desktop #1, and I was wondering if there is a way via terminal to tell a program to launch on Desktop #2?
<zircx> Phuzion, erm, I'm just looking at this and it looks like I'll have to download the iso ... i don't think I want to do that..
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: no, download the latest stable from www.kernel.org
<balder> hello, I got a question how to i can change to some IRC on spanish
<joejaxx> Klick: i do not think so
<Phuzion> zircx:  You should be able to get all of those programs from the repositories, then modify them to fit your needs
<joejaxx> balder: gnome-terminal does not display the accents right?
<balder> so I only speak spanish my ubuntu is in spanish
<cmweb> ljl, ok so i dont mess up. How do i make access to the www areaa aagain. Im supposed to become a member of www-daata or something
<KnowledgEngi> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.18.3.tar.bz2
<rickyfingers> Jordan_U: thanks for the hint like /msg ubotu <whatever keyword>?
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, this??
<balder> but show me the IRC on english
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: yes
<cmweb> balder #ubuntu-sp
<cmweb> i think
<joejaxx> balder: which irc client are you trying to change?
<Shadowpillar> cmeme: fixed the issue
<Shadowpillar> er
<Shadowpillar> cmweb
<balder> well  my problem is that
<madmazz> hi
<joejaxx> balder: there is also #ubuntu-es where they speak spanish
<balder> I got just 2 days whit  Linux
<cmweb> Shadowpillar, yes?
<joejaxx> balder: you might want to join #ubuntu-es i think it whould be to your benefit :)
<Shadowpillar> cmweb: I said I fixed the issue
<madmazz> how on earth i am supposed to reset network? i mean with other distros is just rm pid file and issue dhcp again
<balder> yesterday a play with a Terminal
<madmazz> how do I do on Ubuntu?
<joejaxx> madmazz: sudo dhclient networkinterfacename
<catalytic_> lol
<balder> thansk joejaxx
<catalytic_> install it on a machine
<joejaxx> balder: you are most welcome
<catalytic_> put the machine on the ground and dance on it
<joejaxx> balder: de nada ;)
<cmweb> shadowpillar, what issue, im just tuned in
<madmazz> joejaxx: ok I was doing sudo dhcpcd
<sn9> rickyfingers, kitche, Jordan_U: this is what i was referring to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<catalytic_> and then u will be doing the do on ubuntu
<joejaxx> madmazz: ah that is why
<luptinpitman> any one know how to clear out "grayed out" items stuck in the update manager?
<joejaxx> madmazz: yeah it is like that on gentoo
<cmweb> Does any one know how to become a member of a group?
<catalytic_> hang out around them and pester them for ages
<kitche> sn9: yeah ntfs-3g is ok fuse is better in my opinion
<catalytic_> eventually they will let you in
<Kingsqueak> heh
<joejaxx> cmweb: on ubuntu os?
<joejaxx> cmweb: account wise?
<madmazz> another thing if anyone has same issue, Firefox starts on its own and launches 2145246264 instances of itself eating up memory and teking 100%, WTF???!!
<madmazz> this has been happening since the beginning
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: make sure you have build-essential and libncurses5-dev installed
<joejaxx> madmazz: using gnome?
<catalytic_> whats ur homepage set to?
<madmazz> yeah
<madmazz> ubuntu
<madmazz> set to ubuntu
<rickyfingers> sn9: thanks
<KnowledgEngi> yes i has install this 2 package some minutes ag
<catalytic_> have u reinstalled it?
<madmazz> no
<joejaxx> madmazz: check your System> Preferences > Sessions >Startup and also what is your homepage set to?
<madmazz> catalytic_: no I haven't
<sn9> kitche: ntfs-3g uses fuse also, which is why your url initially confused me
<catalytic_> try reinstalling in synaptic
<kitche> sn9: does it? I didn't know sicne I only use fuse myself but I don't have any ntfs on my system anymore
<cr3> what's the name of the kernel image package on edgy?
<Kingsqueak> I'm not so confident win will install to a second drive
<Kingsqueak> wrong win
<cmwe1> thats why i hate dialup, and it sucks because i have to waait till may to get T1
<madmazz> nothing on System, I don't know what is triggering 1513541345 instances of Firefox
<catalytic_> nothing on system??
<pig-wrangler> Anyone know how to get additional animations for beryl? I dont see burn listed.
<joejaxx> cr3: you mean the overall package that will intall everything kernel related?
<catalytic_> u mean u cant find it under synaptic?
<cmwe1> Does anyone know how to become a member of a group?
<catalytic_> u looked under mozilla-firefox as well?
<joejaxx> cr3: linux-generic
<catalytic_> cmeme, http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/adduser.shtml
<cr3> joejaxx: thanks
<joejaxx> cr3: you are most welcome
<cr3> joejaxx: isn't there an i386 specific kernel?
<catalytic_> er
<catalytic_> cmwe1, http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/adduser.shtml
<kitche> cr3: linux-generic is the kernel now it picks the kernel for your system it seems
<cmwe1> i dont want to make a new user i want to aadd the user to www-dataa group
<kalikiana> cr3: there is
<joejaxx> cr3 linux-386
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun: I have unpaked the source. Now i must do that?
<KnowledgEngi> cp /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic /usr/src/linux-2.6.18.3/config
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: to /usr/src/linux-2.6.18.3/.config
<KnowledgEngi> cp /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic /usr/src/linux-2.6.18.3/.config
<catalytic_> oh shit cmwel, i looked down a bit further, and guess what, there was some related information all about adding, deleting groups, users, etc
<catalytic_> http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/newgrp.shtml
<catalytic_> mebbe read the whole website
<cmwe1> catalytic, please mide the language
<cmwe1> mind*
<catalytic_> least i can use it properly
<catalytic_> :)
<cmwe1> ok so my finger like the a letter so what
<KnowledgEngi> now: make oldconfig      ?
<KnowledgEngi> or i do not need
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun
<catalytic_> nah seriously, its a start, only real nice people will hold your hand and guide you through absolutely everything
<madmazz> anyone know how to join YAHOO chats on YAHOO?
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: yes, make oldconfig && make menuconfig && make prepare && make [..] 
<joejaxx> madmazz: ?
<joejaxx> madmazz: yahoo chats?
<cmwe1> ljl, where aare you you make it all seem too eaasy
<KnowledgEngi>  [..]  ????
<madmazz> joejaxx: join yahoo chats with GAIM do I need a plug in or something?
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: means fill in the remaining command parameters yourself
<KnowledgEngi> i must write exatlt this string "[..] "
<joejaxx> madmazz: i do not think so
<KnowledgEngi> ?
<PumpkinPie> apt-get install iozone ?  apt-cache search iozone ? nothing?
<madmazz> this chic complains she can't join YAHOO chats with gaim
<madmazz> but the rooms are there
<joejaxx> madmazz: Buddies >> Join Chats
<KnowledgEngi> if this is related to architecture i'm using an AMD athlon xp
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun,
<madmazz> joejaxx: it tells me that the chat MAY BE FULL when I try to join any
<joejaxx> madmazz: hmm
<Ferret_> Hey I've been trying to install ubuntu over netboot on my iBook using this HOWTO https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot only with the PPC images. After some fiddling I managed to get it to actually try to boot, now it just goes "Loading ELF CLAIM failed".
<PumpkinPie> where is iozone package?
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: so set that in the kernel configuration. I presume you can do that independently.
<joejaxx> madmazz: maybe it is true
<Ferret_> Any idea what's wrong?
<madmazz> joejaxx: ALL of them?
<KnowledgEngi> if i run only make without option is a problem?
<sn9> Ferret_: i'm probably the only one in here who knows what you mean
<KnowledgEngi> becouse i do not know what option i must use
<joejaxx> madmazz: lol
<Ferret_> sn9 - Oh?
<cmwe1> catalytic, i meant whats the command. thaat page leads me too login as a root without making the root accont
<joejaxx> madmazz: sounds like a problem with gaim
<joejaxx> madmazz: did you try taking off that proxy option they have enabled by default?
<sn9> Ferret_: the vmlinux and ramdisk files -- how big are they together?
<Ferret_> sn9 - Lemme check, one second.
<madmazz> joejaxx: good idea, where's that at? Proxy options at yahoo or global gaim settings?
<joejaxx> madmazz: under accounts
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, if i build using just "make" without option, can i have some problem?
<cmwe1> User Poll: How long did it take for you to become aquanted with linux
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: yes, it will be a problem unless you follow a standard how-to.
<madmazz> joejaxx: thanks
<Ferret_> Think I know the problem, there is no ramdisk file. It wasn
<joejaxx> madmazz: you are most welcome
<kodat> so who is really good at ubuntu..when i do sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 54M it doest stick..it just goes back downw to 11MB within 1 few seconds...and ive added up iwconfig eth1 rate 54M to /etc/network/interfaces but no dice
<PumpkinPie> apt-setup doesn't work ?
<Ferret_> wasn't at the link in the netboot howto.
<joejaxx> sn9: Ferret_: netboot? that is always great :)
<Ferret_> (This link: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-powerpc/current//images/powerpc/netboot/)
<sn9> Ferret_: wait -- are you installing, or trying to boot an installed system?
<cmwe1> Kingsqueak, how do i add myself to a group such as www-data
<Ferret_> sn9 - I'm trying to install via netboot.
<sn9> Ferret_: then it's not possible for the howto not to mention the ramdisk
<Jordan_U> Ferret_: Why are you installing hoary?
<Ferret_> Oop wrong link..
<kodat> so who is really good at ubuntu..when i do sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 54M it doest stick..it just goes back downw to 11MB within a few seconds...and ive added up iwconfig eth1 rate 54M to /etc/network/interfaces but no dice
<Ferret_> This one http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-powerpc/current//images/ Damn apache indexes all look the same.
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, I has read some document about kernel building but i never used parameter for make
<Kingsqueak> cmwe1: 'sudo nano /etc/group'  at the end of the www-data line, add the user, if one is there called foo, make it look like   foo,bar   to add 'bar'
<silvertip257> I have found a link explaining how to build my specific set of drivers for my wireless card, but do not have enough experience to know how to compile it or whateve
<silvertip257> r
<cmwe1> kingsqueak, thank you
<saquib> #ubuntu-xgl
<Ferret_> sn9 - I don't see RAM disk mentioned anywhere here https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/powerpc/install-tftp.html or here https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/powerpc/ch05s01.html#boot-tftp
<NoStop> what is the command for reloading the gnome taskbar? I forget.
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, can you tall me what i need to read for understand what option i need to you for make ?
<Jordan_U> NoStop: Gnome panel you mean? killall gnome-panel
<KnowledgEngi> *you=use
<saquib> After I updated to Edgy xgl sessions won't always load properly, but I have no idea if it's xgl or gnome failing, I just get the black (or gray) xgl screen with nothing on it and maybe the top and bottom panels (albeit empty). I'll usually have to try logging in at least twice or maybe three times before it works
<Ferret_> That's the one I'm following, with some minor tips from the howto explaining how to netboot from a windows machine, this one:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<saquib> please help
<NoStop> Jordan_U: and that will reload it? I thought it was another command that did this.
<silvertip257> wireless driver building ... help please
<sn9> Ferret_: what do you mean? it's right there
<Jordan_U> NoStop: Yes, that will reload it.
<Klick> anyone know how to make it so a user doesnt have a password?
<cmwe1> one more question before im off. How do i make a shortcut to a folder placed on my desktop such as /var/www
<Kingsqueak> I do all day
<Kingsqueak> doh, wrong win
<Ferret_> sn9 - Where?
<sn9> in the last paragraph
<kodat> so who is really good at ubuntu..when i do sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 54M it doest stick..it just goes back downw to 11MB within a few seconds...and ive added up iwconfig eth1 rate 54M to /etc/network/interfaces but no dice
<Jordan_U> cmwe1: ln -s thing shortcutToThing
<NoStop> yep, Jordan_U, that worked. Except it didn't reload the update icon and that is what's missing now.
<Jordan_U> cmwe1: In Unix it is called a symbolic link BTW
<Ferret_> sn9 - Which file is the ramdisk? Just to make sure I got it all.
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, "make all" is good ?
<cmwe1> Jordan_U, so ln -s /var/www /home/clint/Desktop ?
<Ferret_> I'm about to feel like an idiot aren't I?
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, or: make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install
<Jordan_U> cmwe1: No, ln -s /var/www /home/clint/Desktop/var( or whatever you want to call it )
<cmwe1> i did ln -s /var/www /home/clint/Desktop and it worked
<CharlieSu> would anyone be willing to SSH into my box with bad passwords and usernames to help me test my DenyHosts config?
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: the latter
<Blue_Max> hey all...just got ubuntu running, very cool
<sn9> Ferret_: it won't work anyway, because the files are too big
<Klick> anyone know which file tells linux weather or not a user can have a blank password ?
<hsunda3> Hello! I am just curious to know .. grep ^CLOCK file will show lines in file beginning with CLOCK. How do I negate it using reg exp? (I can use grep -v, but I want regex)
<Jordan_U> cmwe1:  nvm then :)
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, make bzImage && make modules_install
<KnowledgEngi> ?
<cmwe1> kingsqueak, please i do not feel like rebooting again, will chown clint /var/www ONLY do the www dir
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: don't forget make modules
<Ferret_> sn9 - They are? So I can't install via netboot? Gotta find an alternative then, CD drive on the iBook is dead and I don't have easy access to an external drive.
<cmwe1> I know it sounds crazy but
<cmwe1> i need to confirm
<Ferret_> Aside from an iPod, and I gave up trying that a long time ago.
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, using make oldconfig i must puch "enter" for each question ??
<sn9> Ferret_: you might try something older than edgy
<KnowledgEngi> becouse make olconfig ask me something
<TuTUx> ?
<Ferret_> Dapper?
<sn9> looking at the dapper files now
<sn9> they still look too big
<KnowledgEngi> and i do not know if the default answare [y/n]  are ok
<Jordan_U> Ferret_: How would the alternate CD help if the drive is broken?
<Ferret_> I'm going to try, see what happens.
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: if you're not sure, accept the defaults
<cmwe1> See yall, im going to get money, and no not by being a hooker :-D
<ripper> i cant seem to get the splash to come up that is supposed to load after grub, any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Ferret_: You can boot holding down T and it will boot your iBook as a glorified firewire drive and you can install from another machine.
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, and if i accept all defaults the support included in my oldconfig are considered yes ?
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: no
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: vanilla kernel does not contain all the patches that Ubuntu's kernel team applies
<Ferret_> Jordan_U - Will that work even if the only other machine I got is a PC?
<Jordan_U> Ferret_: Or does it have firewire? .... I can't remember, I don't think target disk mode works with USB.
<KnowledgEngi>  NatSemi SCx200 27MHz High-Resolution Timer Support (SCx200HR_TIMER) [M/n/?]  (NEW)
<KnowledgEngi> timer ......
<KnowledgEngi> is related to realtime ???
<Ferret_> Jordan_U - The iBook has firewire, I've used it in target mode before.
<KnowledgEngi> a ok, is module
<Ferret_> Just not sure installing a PC version on it will do me any good.
<sn9> Ferret_: what's installed on it now?
<Ferret_> OS X 10.4.8
<Jordan_U> Ferret_: Yes, If you can figure out how to run the PPC installer from an x86 machine, it is definitely possible but I don't think anybody has made an x86 installer that installs a PPC distro.
<Ferret_> Jordan_U - What I feard :/
<Ferret_> *feared
<sn9> you can boot the netinstaller from an osx partition, but i don't know whether it can handle tiger
<Ferret_> sn9 - How?
<sn9> you have to muck with yaboot and openfirmware, tho
<Jordan_U> Ferret_: There may be some hacking foo you can do like copying the LiveCD contents to the drive but it certainly wouldn't be straightforward.
<sn9> i've done it before
<Ferret_> sn9 - I'm mucking about with yaboot and openfirmware right now.
<Jordan_U> sn9: I miss open firmware :(
<sn9> btw, do you intend to shrink the osx partition, or replace osx?
<Ferret_> Replace it, the iBook is an old G3, doesn't run well with 10.4
<sn9> 500MHz?
<Ferret_> 700
<spunconfuse_> what was open firmware?
<sn9> 10.3 looks faster than ubuntu on my 600
<Jordan_U> spunconfuse_: BIOS on crack :)
<CharlieSu> crack is good Jordan_U
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun,
<KnowledgEngi> Processor type and features --> Timer frequency (i must change from 250 HZ  1000 HZ) ??
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: yes
<Jordan_U> CharlieSu: So is Open Firmware.
<Ferret_> sn9 - Besides I've been wanting to have a machine with Linux on it for a while and putting it on my iBook seems as good an idea as any.
<CharlieSu> Jordan_U: yes.. i've used it...
<Ferret_> If I can get it to install.
<CharlieSu> anyone want to try and help test my DenyHosts config? I need some brute force SSH attemps to my box..
<KnowledgEngi> that is all for low-latency ??
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: no
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: didn't you apply the ll/rt patches?
<KnowledgEngi> no
<crimsun> ...
<Jordan_U> Ferret_: PPC linux is not fun for a first go at linux, I know, my first Linux machine was my powerbook, it was painfull.
<sn9> Ferret_: that howto seems to say to serve up only a single file over tftp. i've never tried it that way. is that what you did?
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, i have not this patch, and i do not know where can i find it
<zillabox> im trying to set a dhcp server
<zillabox> but
<zillabox> after i command apt-get install dhcpd
<Ferret_> sn9 - Which one of them? The one telling how to set up the server on Windows or the other one?
<sn9> the other
<zillabox> it says, couldn't find package
<zillabox> i need help
<kodat> so who is really good at ubuntu..when i do sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 54M it doest stick..it just goes back downw to 11MB within a few seconds...and ive added up iwconfig eth1 rate 54M to /etc/network/interfaces but no dice
<zillabox> please
<sn9> Ferret_: btw, i'm currently chatting from an ibook 600 running dapper. i originally installed breezy on it in july 2005
<Ferret_> Well I got it to load the installer for a little while then it whined about a bad yaboot.conf file, so I moved things around a bit and now I'm getting the 'Loading ELF, CLAIM failed' messages and I got no idea what they mean.
<sn9> and the breezy was a netboot install
<zillabox> i need help guys
<zillabox> after i command apt-get install dhcpd
<zillabox> it says, couldn't find package
<Ferret_> sn9 - Well if breezy worked for you, I'm gonan give it a try.
<sn9> it didn't, really. lots of stuff i had to go to dapper for
<infer_> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<jontec> how do I insert special charaters like an accented e?
<sn9> the built-in microphone will likely require at least edgy
<jontec> characters*
<Ferret_> sn9 - I meant the install. Isn't it possilble to update once you get it installed?
<phxheat> how do i get beagle to always be in the task bar?
<FloK> to upgrade to edgy: in wiki tutorial there is:
<bimberi> zillabox: yes, wrong name, should be dhcp3-server
<FloK> gksudo update-manager -c
<sn9> Ferret_: that's what i joined the channel for help with today -- firefox and synaptic broke in my upgrade
<FloK> gksudo: invalid option -- c
<joedj> anyone using apt-proxy?
<Ferret_> sn9 - To Edgy or Dapper?
<FloK> what's the correct command?
<sn9> dapper
<joedj> i'm wondering if i can apt-proxy dapper and edgy at the same time
<Ferret_> Hrm...tricky stuff this Linux..
<bimberi> FloK: gksudo "update-manager -c"   (the quotes are needed)
<FloK> thx
<bimberi> yw
<Ferret_> YAAAS!
<Ferret_> IT BOOTS!
<sn9> Ferret_: an ibook 700 with a broken cd drive can make a very decent ubuntu machine -- at least until the motherboard dies, which it will
<Ferret_> Sorry about that.
<Ferret_> And it dies, ramdisk problems..
<phrontist> hello! The easyubuntu server is down, any ideas on how I can get it?
<Jordan_U> phrontist: We can help you install stuff without it.
<sn9> phrontist: are you installing 6.06 or 6.10?
<phrontist> sn9: of what?
<sn9> ubuntu
<Jordan_U> sn9: easyubuntu, not Ubuntu
<spunconfuse_> when I plug in my usb memory stick reader it recognizes it. but when I click on it I get this error "Unable to mount the floppy drive. The floppy is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."
<spunconfuse_> can I re-mount this
<phrontist> I think I can install the packages myself, shame easyubuntu is down though
<sn9> phrontist: did you want easyubuntu for 6.06 or 6.10 of ubuntu?
<phrontist> it makes things so pleasant
<phrontist> sn9: how do I check version?
<phrontist> this is a fresh install from one of the free CDs
<sn9> dapper or edgy?
<phrontist> dapper
<sn9> dapper is 6.06
<phrontist> okay
<sn9> for 6.06, instead of easyubuntu, look at the following URL:
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sn9> http://linuxmafia.com/pipermail/conspire/2006-June/002071.html
<FloK> the filelist rsync outputs - are this all files checked or those to be transferred?
<dibblego> how do I find out what graphics driver I am using?
<sn9> phrontist: http://linuxmafia.com/pipermail/conspire/2006-June/002071.html
<Ferret_> Woot just managed to get into the installer. Les' see how this pans out.
<phrontist> sn9: thanks!
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, i has find it: patch-2.6.18-rt1, patch-2.6.18-rt2, patch-2.6.18-rt3, patch-2.6.18-rt4, patch-2.6.18-rt5, patch-2.6.18-rt6, patch-2.6.18-rt7
<Jordan_U> Ferret_: :)
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: now apply them and reconfigure
<phrontist> sn9: what did that do, exactly?
<phrontist> I don't seem to have easyubuntu...
<KnowledgEngi> i must appliy 7 patchs ???
<sn9> phrontist: the next messages in that mailing list thread talk about what it does
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun,  i must appliy all 7 patchs ???
<phrontist> sn9: wow, that is magic
<tamale> crazy question.. but how do I make X start up automatically on my server install of dapper drake?  :)
<tamale> typing startx works fine
<tamale> i just need it to do that at bootup
<Kr0ntab> tamale, did you install gdm?
<Jordan_U> tamale: Have you installed gdm?
<tamale> pretty sure I did.
<sn9> phrontist: easier than easyubuntu. now i just need to update it for edgy...
<Ferret_> Thanks for the help :> I'm gonna go see if I can get this thing to do my  bidding.
<tamale> gdm is in the /etc/init.d scripts at least
<eyequeue> tam, x on a server??  but sudo apt-get install gdm
<tamale> eyequeue: I have a couple programs that only work through wine
<phrontist> sn9: after restarting firefox, I still don't seem to have flash though
<Kr0ntab> $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start       to test it out.
<spunconfuse_> Can someone help me mount my usb memory stick reader?
<Jordan_U> tamale: apt-get install gdm just to check
<tamale> and i want to be able to control them remotely
<tamale> k
<tamale> yup already latest version
<sn9> phrontist: it installs flash 7. i've been contemplating changing it to install flash 9 instead
<eyequeue> tam, man update-rc.d if it doesn;t seem to be starting at boot btw
<eyequeue> tamale, rather ^^
<tamale> uhh
<tamale> what? lol
<Jordan_U> tamale: and : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jordan_U> ?
<tamale> lemme try to explain the process that works first
<tamale> this server is with me for now
<tamale> but tomorrow it's going in a datacenter
<tamale> when i reboot it now, i get a normal vga terminal asking for me to login
<mbb> anyone know how to edit the text on the main panel? I want to change "Applications" to "Apps" as I'm running out of space
<eyequeue> tamale, , man update-rc.d tells you how to change the at-boot or not aspect of gdm (or others in /etc/init.d)
<Kr0ntab> tamale,   issue the command" sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<tamale> i can log in and it works fine, and then i can type start x and x loads.   at that point, i can use VNC from my other computers
<tamale> k
<glick> hey is there a reason why i cant hear sounds when i watch videos on google vids or youtube?
<glick> anyone else have that prob?
<glick> with firefoxy?
<phrontist> glick: you probably don't have flash
<Jordan_U> !flash9 | glick
<glick> flash?
<ubotu> glick: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<eyequeue> tamale, remember to put sudo in front of any update-rc.d command you may need
<tamale> k
<Jordan_U> glick: Flash 7 is a sound nightmare, go with 9 even though it is beta.
<glick> Jordan_U, where do i get 9?
<phrontist> ubotu: I don't see 9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I don't see 9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> phrontist: ubotu is a bot :)
<bimberi> mbb: Swap that applet for a "Main Menu" applet which only uses the Icon
<tamale> the problem is that if i'm not in front of the machine and only logged in with ssh, i can't use "start x", it obviously fails
<phrontist> Jordan_U: I've failed the turing test :-)
<TaeBo-> Does anyone know how to install lilo over grub?
<Jordan_U> glick: Do you know how to add repositories?
<glick> Jordan_U, yeah
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, patch-2.6.18-rt1, patch-2.6.18-rt2, patch-2.6.18-rt3, patch-2.6.18-rt4, patch-2.6.18-rt5, patch-2.6.18-rt6, patch-2.6.18-rt7
<KnowledgEngi> i must to apply all 7 patchs ????
<Jordan_U> glick: Add the repo on that page and install flashplayer-nonfree
<sn9> ...and i just fixed my firefox!
<palomer> how do I force cp to always overwrite?
<KnowledgEngi> or patch-2.6.18-rt3 is for linux-2-6-18-3 ??
<palomer> cp -f doesn't do it!
<Jordan_U> sn9: how?
<KnowledgEngi> or patch-2.6.18-rt3 is for linux-2.6.18.3 ??
<sn9> Jordan_U: installed firefox-ubuntu-themes and changed the theme from the default
<Kr0ntab> tamale, thats ok.  if you issue start gdm via the init.d script... you can simply check if it's started by doing "ps -ef | grep gdm"
<Kr0ntab> if it's started successfully... you'll see it.
<tamale> Kr0ntab: So, from a remote machine, I should be able to ssh in, start gdm, then use VNC ?
<Kr0ntab> correct...
<tamale> Kr0ntab: Awesome, I'll try that now.
<eyequeue> tamale, semi-correct at least :)
<Jordan_U> palomer: --remove-destination I think, man cp
<palomer> tried it
<Kr0ntab> if you want to use VNC you can... or you can just check to see if the processes are running with the ps command
<palomer> always tried -f
<palomer> both don't work
<Eclypse> this is kinda off-topic, but I can't find an alternative proxy server for my windows desktop, I've used proxy plus but it just stopped working out of nowhere . . . and I've been through a lot to try to fix it . . . so if anyone has any off hand suggestions I would greatly appriciate it
<TaeBo-> Does anyone know how to fix a mounted ntfs partition that I messed up while trying to fix grub?
<mbb> bimberi: Thanks, just what I wanted! Do you also know how to turn off the tooltips that appear when you hover over an applet icon?
<rickyfingers> Kr0ntab: if he's ssh'ing in from another linux box, why not just ssh -X? I'm asking because I don't really know much about vnc.
<eyequeue> tamale, you have to have allowed such remote access of course :)  if TCP 6001 or whatever it is is blocked, or not enabled, it won't connect
<Shadow_mil> How do I set line in as my capture device?
<sn9> Jordan_U: never mind -- still crashes
<tamale> eyequeue: that SHOULDN'T be a problem.. but thanks for the reminder :)
<Kr0ntab> vnc is typically run as a remote desktop app... so he can see whats actually being viewed.
<Jordan_U> sn9: When you removed it to re install did you -purge ?
<eyequeue> tamale, no prob, are you testing it tonight?  let us know progress :)
<tamale> the purpose of VNC is because as a server, we're going to be running a few apps that only work using wine
<glick> whats the flash 9 package called
<tamale> yah it's rebooting right now
<Kr0ntab> ssh -X is just X11 forwarding to run specific apps on the remote machine, but displayed on yours.
<tamale> almost back up
<sn9> Jordan_U: yes
<tamale> Kr0ntab: OK!! that's what i wanted to know about
<tamale> i hear about this stuff about x servers
<tamale> and i figure if i just tell startx to start in the right display, that would work too...
<TaeBo-> Does anyone know how to fix a mounted ntfs partition that I messed up while trying to fix grub?
<Jordan_U> tamale: And those wine apps have GUI's?
<tamale> Jordan_U: Correct.. only a gui.. there'd be no way to run them through a CLI
<bimberi> mbb: /apps/panel/global,tooltips_enabled in gconf-editor
<Kr0ntab> yeah.. its just single apps...
<glick> it cant find flashplayer-nonfree and i added the repo
<Eclypse> this is kinda off-topic, but I can't find an alternative proxy server for my windows desktop, I've used proxy plus but it just stopped working out of nowhere . . . and I've been through a lot to try to fix it . . . so if anyone has any off hand suggestions I would greatly appriciate it
<Jordan_U> glick: My bad, plugin not player
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun,
<KnowledgEngi> I need to apply real time patch to the kernel. I has find it:
<KnowledgEngi> patch-2.6.18-rt1, patch-2.6.18-rt2, patch-2.6.18-rt3, patch-2.6.18-rt4, patch-2.6.18-rt5, patch-2.6.18-rt6, patch-2.6.18-rt7
<KnowledgEngi> I must apply all 7 putchs ??
<KnowledgEngi> or rt1 is for linux-2.6.18.1
<KnowledgEngi> and rt2 is for linux-2.6.18.2
<KnowledgEngi> and rtN is for linux-2.6.18.N
<tamale> man lol.. ubuntu takes forever to boot!
<Eclypse> tamale, it isn't that bad.
<Jordan_U> tamale: Not Edgy :)
<Eclypse> try windows xp loaded with a fuckload (excuse the french) of spyware ;)
<TaeBo-> Does anyone know how to fix a mounted ntfs partition that I messed up while trying to fix grub?
<Guest007> tamale: you suck
<Eclypse> Guest007 you suck.
<TaeBo-> 2nd'd
<avenger__> sup?
<Jordan_U> tamale: But how often do you need to reboot in linux?
<Guest007> Oh did i say that out loaud? sorry tamale
<tamale> hopefully never :)
<Eclypse> Guest007 oh you're soo clever.
<tamale> k i'm in.. i'll login and try starting gdm
<rickyfingers> TaeBo: what do you mean by "messed up"
<glick> Jordan_U, i only see the 7 one, and it says installed
<avenger__> ok
<Eclypse> anyone know a good proxy server app for windows off the top of their head?
<Guest007> tahnks Eclypse, as you are
<Jordan_U> glick: you ran: sudo apt-get update ?
<TaeBo-> rickyfingers: It nolonger mounts properly and asks me if I installed the correct plugin when I look at it in gparted
<malt> Eclypse Tor
<Eclypse> Guest007, I'll just ignore the subtle insults and take that as a complement, thanks man.
<Eclypse> malt, Tor?
<thirdalbum> I know this sounds like a stupid question, but can a 64-bit OS be run on a 32-bit machine?
<Eclypse> malt, I think I've heard about that, actually.
<Eclypse> Malt, thanks
<Guest007> you bet dude
<malt> Eclypse: what are you going to be using it for?
<Jordan_U> thirdalbum: No.
<Eclypse> malt, sharing dialup with a laptop through a wireless router.
<sn9> thirdalbum: only in emulation
<mbb> bimberi: Thank you yet again. That's at least 3 solutions you've had!
<panji_alam> hi everybody
<Eclypse> malt, proxy plus worked but then it suddenly stopped working.
<glick> i keep getting this error...W: GPG error: http://seveas.imbrandon.com dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<malt> Eclypse: why use a proxy?
<malt> is this lan?
<bimberi> mbb: np :)
<thirdalbum> Jordan_U and sn9: Thanks. I've had this computer since May and I've only just discovered it's 64-bit, by running the 64-bit Live CD :-)
<tamale> oh man!!!
<Eclypse> malt, nothing else has worked so far.
<Jordan_U> glick: You need to add the pgp key...
<tamale> it works perfectly
<tamale> i love you guys
* tamale hugs everyone
<Kr0ntab> w0rd...
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<tamale> hahaha
<tamale> no really though
<tamale> this is great
<tamale> it will always be secure when it first reboots..
<tamale> just waiting for a login
<malt> A proxy server can go offline and get very laggy, most people use a proxy server to throw all there internet traffic through it, and to hide there ip address
<tamale> but when I login over ssh and start gdm, i can then vnc in
<sn9> glick: did you add the key for seveas?
<Eclypse> malt, what else do you suggest I use?
<tamale> can i stop gdm in the exacy same way ?
<phxheat> hi, i would like beryl to startup everytime i log into gnome, however the sessions -> startup programs section is not saving my command when i leave the window... anyone know why?
<Jordan_U> glick: wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<eyequeue> edgy server version huh?  anyone here running it?  i haven't heard of any myself
<malt> Eclypse: are you doing this on lan?
<Eclypse> malt, yes.
<Eclypse> malt, my router is a PoS tho,
<Jordan_U> eyequeue: Most people running servers like having LTS.
<eyequeue> Jordan_U, yeah, so i would think
<Eclypse> malt, so I can't really do much to make it more flexible . . .
<malt> Can't you get a router with lan speeds at 100mbps+?
<Olathe> How do I start up so that I can properly run fsck ?
<malt> why not do that and network the computers togeather
<glick> ok i added the repos, i added the keys, i still only see flashplugin 7
<Eclypse> malt, the computers ARE networked together
<Eclypse> malt, I'm trying to share the dialup internet.
<Eclypse> malt, and I have done it
<TaeBo-> Can I change sessions for example to xgl from gnome without logging out?
<malt> If its lan you can share files without even having internet access
<eyequeue> Olathe, typically, boot from the alternate cd, or similar
<Olathe> Alright, thanks.
<malt> on lan
<Eclypse> malt, proxy plus refuses to work now for some reason
<Jordan_U> Olathe: Use a liveCD :) ( looking for the boot parameter... )
<Eclypse> malt, I know that . . .
<Eclypse> malt, I WANT to share internet with my laptop
<malt> Eclypse: are you wanting to share files over the internet?
<Eclypse> malt, no
<Eclypse> malt, I want to share internet with my laptop
<Eclypse> malt, very simple concept
<malt> Eclypse: oh
<malt> get a wireless router?
<Kr0ntab> glick, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rickyfingers> Eclypse: run firestarter on machine that's already connected to the internet
<Eclypse> malt, have a wireless router . . .
<Eclypse> rickyfingers what's firestarter?
<malt> is it not finding the network Eclypse?
<malt> the laptop
<sky123> i believe he said dial up
* Eclypse hopes this isn't another irrelevent suggestion
<eyequeue> Eclypse, try stating it with different words.  do you want the laptop to act as a gateway?  do you want some other machine to act as a gateway with the laptop behind it?
<Eclypse> malt, the network works absolutly perfectly, computers detect, files shar eperfectly, it all /works/
<eyequeue> firestarter (8)      - program to manage and observe firewalls
<rickyfingers> Eclypse: maby I don't have your situation understood properly, you have a wireless router that you want to get the laptop working with
<glick> Kr0ntab, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33240/
<dibblego> how do I find out my graphics card?
<Jordan_U> glick: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Eclypse> wow . . . you guys really misinterprteted it much
<rickyfingers> dibblego: lspci
<bimberi> dibblego: lspci
<malt> Eclypse: dial up is slow enough why try to run it through a proxy?
<dibblego> I did that
<dibblego> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7145
<darkbishop> where can i find a codec to play avi format?
<Eclypse> malt, wow, why ask such an irrelevent question?
<eyequeue> dibblego, dmesg | less, and look through it
<TaeBo-> AVI has many different formats
<TaeBo-> AVI just means audio video interlace
<dibblego> eyequeue, for what exactly?
<malt> Eclypse. I'm not
<Eclypse> ima just stop here so I don't get banned
<Eclypse> anyways
<Kr0ntab> glick... instead of custom at the end of that sevease line.... use "all"
<Eclypse> leme rephraise
<glick> ok
<darkbishop> the extantion is *.avi
<Kr0ntab> seveas I mean
<malt> Eclypse are you wanting to act as a proxy server?
<eyequeue> dibblego, no idea what your video card is, but some keyword from it
<Eclypse> malt, I'll explain hold on
<malt> ok
<sky123> Eclypse: restate it...I think they are missing it
<armstrong80> are there default setting in ubuntu that are preventing people from uploading from me p2p? (they can connect but barely download, 0.2-0.7 kb few second pulses) Its very odd
<TaeBo-> darkbishop: VLC will play just about anything without extra codecs
<Jordan_U> armstrong80: More likely your router.
<glick> cool thanks Kr0ntab
<Kr0ntab> np
<darkbishop> Taebo:do VLC come with ubuntu...just wondering?
<armstrong80> Jordan U: I connect directly to the modem
<luddite> hey all, how do i insmod the usb module for ubuntu sound
<TaeBo-> Darkbishop: not sure, I think it came with mine in edgy
<Jordan_U> darkbishop: You can install it.
<luddite> is there an package i eed?
<Jordan_U> darkbishop: It is not installed by default
<Kr0ntab> glick, that work out for you?
<darkbishop> jordan_u:but its in the cd rite??
<TaeBo-> Darkbishop: Press alt+F2 then type vlc
<Jordan_U> darkbishop: No.
<glick> yeah Kr0ntab
<Eclypse> malt, my desktop, which is running windows, is connected to a wireless router, and my laptop connects to that wireless router. my desktop is to act as a proxy server in which I can share my dialup internet with my laptop.  no computers outside my LAN.  I used proxy plus to share my internet with my laptop (and it worked quite well, but it suddenly stopped working for MSN Messenger and other services . . . but web browsing still works, so basically, I wan
<Eclypse> t a replacement for proxy plus that is capable of working through my router, ICS never worked through my router so I started using the proxy.
<Eclypse> damn I ohpe that explains everything.
<glick> yay! sound!
<darkbishop> lemme check and get back to you guys
<rickyfingers> Eclypse: try firestarter
<Eclypse> rickyfingers, what exactly will it do?
<rickyfingers> Eclypse: it's easy to use (gui) and it has internet connection sharing built in
<TaeBo-> Does anyone know how to get a windows install to boot with grub, when it says ntldr not found, after installing edgy?
<malt> Eclypse: ok if you are running a desktop and proxy server is on, try proxycap and just set the the proxy server information in it and your set
<rickyfingers> Eclypse: it also will run dhcp server to the wireless router
<Jordan_U> Please, is there any way to get this video to play in Ubuntu http://www.nbc.com/Video/rewind/full_episodes/?show=heroes ?
<rickyfingers> Eclypse: makes everything easy.
<BeanBag> There is a program called fysh or something simular that can be used to help learn all the commands in terminal. Does anyone know about it and where can i get it?
<Eclypse> rickyfingers, I don't use DCHP
<Eclypse> rickyfingers, static works much better.
<malt> Eclypse: it has a setting where you can tunnel anything that trys to use the internet through proxy
<malt> so then you don't have to set each
<rickyfingers> Eclypse: I'm just listing what you can do with it
<malt> with proxy setting
<Eclypse> malt, sweet, can you link me? (i'm on dialup)
<Eclypse> rickyfingers, ah ok
<lpxlmdk> help plz? i just tried to set up dual monitors and my xorg.conf_backup isn't there i thot i made it!!
<malt> Eclpse -> http://proxylabs.netwu.com/
<Eclypse> rickyfingers, I'll try yours next if malt's doesn't work, his sounds better at the moment.
<lpxlmdk> is there a way i can recreate it somehow? i'm on the live CD right now..
<soulfire41> is there a channel for ubuntu on IA64?
<rickyfingers> Eclypse: one very important detail: the machine that connects directly to dial up is running ubuntu, right?
<Eclypse> rickyfingers, no.
<darkbishop> nope i dont have vlc..
<Jordan_U> lpxlmdk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<darkbishop> but im installing it now..
<soulfire41> Anyone in here running Itanic?
<darkbishop> thx guys.....
<Eclypse> rickyfingers, as I stated, it's running windows.
<Eclypse> rickyfingers, I used to use ubuntu, and I know this is a good community, that's why I'm here.
<malt> Eclypse: you already have proxy server running right?
<rickyfingers> Eclypse: internet connection sharing doesn't work?
<Eclypse> malt, eh, what do you mean?
<lpxlmdk> thanks jordan, just reboot and try that right? or can i just do it in terminal now??
<Eclypse> rickyfingers not through my router sadly, it worked well when I didn't have the router :P
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Went back to vanilla debian ?
<darkbishop> help on configuring wine?
<asdx> how do i install the nvidia drivers?
<Eclypse> Jordan_U, nah, went back to Vista, I like good battery life :P
<malt> ok proxycap is a proxy program that lets you add proxys to it, and once you have got it set your proxy server ip and port, you can just choose to tunnel all your traffic through the proxy
<soulfire41> Can anyone help me with a cd problem
<Parisi> ah Vista.
<Eclypse> malt hmm . . .
<rickyfingers> !nvidia | adsx
<ubotu> adsx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Parisi> Not a bad OS, just very resource intensive.
<soulfire41> I have burned The ubuntu ISO to cd as speeds 1x through 12x, but it still doesnt boot
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Why do you get better battery life in Vista?
<feross> soulfire41: what's the problem?
<soulfire41> I am using Itanic
<Eclypse> Parisi yeah that's not one of it's higher points . . . lol
<soulfire41> EFI is the BIOS system
<Eclypse> Jordan_U everyone in this community knows that ubuntu sucks for battery life.
<eyequeue> soulfire41, did you check compare the d/l'd md5 to the website?
<soulfire41> i never have found an MD5
<Eclypse> Jordan_U I get 2 hours less in ubuntu then I do in Vista, with all it's little gadgets turned on and everything
<luddite> i get 4 hours or more
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Except me, seriously, had no idea. I don't use windows.
<luddite> sometimes 6 with no wifi
<luddite> sounds like your laptop is crap
<luddite> sorry
<Eclypse> malt, so proxycap is merely something that would work through Proxy Plus? is it for the client or the server?
<Parisi> Eclypse Tell me about it, one i can only hope it will be tweaked before the official release date, this thing is pushing my amd  dual core 3800xp to its limits.
<Kr0ntab> Eclypse, I'd say that hat depends entirely on the ACPI support, and effective use of CPU scaling or other power saving settings....
<Eclypse> Jordan_U ah, do you have a laptoP?
<malt> Eclypse: for example if you already got proxy server running on your desktop with ip lets say 66.204.255.2 and port 6634, then you would go to proxycap and add proxy and add ip 66.204.255.2 and port 6634 and you would just choose to tunnel all your traffic
<rickyfingers> soulfire41: how old's the box you're trying to install ubuntu on?
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Did you set ubuntu for better battery life over performance? Yes I do.
<Eclypse> Parisi, I never tried the beta, I used the official RTM version (thesame ver that's going to be released in 2 months)
<luddite> ubuntu does an awesome job with powermanagement out of hte box install
<soulfire41> it was first sold in 2000
<Parisi> Eclypse Ubuntu wont even load properly on this machine, thats the sad part.
<Eclypse> Jordan_U I tried everything, trust me
<malt> Eclypse its a client
<rickyfingers> soulfire41: is it a dell?
<eyequeue> soulfire41, sec
<luddite> need some help w/ usb audio microphone
<TaeBo-> Does anyone know how to get a windows install to boot with grub, when it says ntldr not found, after installing edgy?
<Parisi> Eclypse That what i have, but it still needs work.
<luddite> logitech
<Parisi> Thats*
<luddite> i tried to insmod usb-snd-audio
<noiesmo> !keymap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luddite> no dice..
<malt> Eclypse: sound like what your wanting?
<Eclypse> malt, proxy plus supports multiple protocals . . . lol
<malt> so does this
<malt> socks v4 socks v5
<malt> http
<malt> TCP UDP
<ahmeni> I got to help someone from Canonical buy a usb cord at my work today \o/
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: An OS can't just suck energy into a black whole, there must be something it is doing differently to make it use more power.
<Eclypse> malt, so is it it's own proxy server or what? it seems like an add on to what proxy plus already does? lol
<soulfire41> No it is a HP zx2000 running on Intel Itanium 2
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Do you have a dual core machine?
<Eclypse> Jordan_U the video drivers suck balls.
<Eclypse> Jordan_U no, Pentium M
<Eclypse> Jordan_U ATI doesn't favor Linux, at all.
<TheGino_Frank> how does one keep totem-firefox up to date through Synaptic, is it automatic?
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Ahh ATI, it all makes perfect sense now :)
<malt> Eclypse its just a client
<eyequeue> soulfire41, for edgy? http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/edgy/MD5SUMS
<Eclypse> malt, eh, lol, yeah I'm not quite sure how this isi going to help really, I was talking about a new proxy server program . . . unless you feel like troubleshooting with me . . . lol
<soulfire41> ohh craop
<malt> Eclypse: one sec
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: intel integrated FTW.
<eyequeue> soulfire41, for dapper? http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/dapper/MD5SUMS
<malt> Eclypse: you want socks server?
<soulfire41> the iso i have is Debian 31 R 3 business card
<Eclypse> malt, well that's a fat load of bullshit, it's not free
<Eclypse> malt, I don't think I'll ever need socks
<soulfire41> I thought it was Ubuntu
<soulfire41> i wonder what i did with that ISO
<malt> Eclypse: there is serial sites :P
<Eclypse> Jordan_U well, this video card runs Aero perfectly so I'm content
<Eclypse> malt yeah, true
<Eclypse> malt, either way, you seemed like you were going at something else
<spunconfuse_> what file system does a floppy use?
<luddite> hey all, how do insmod audio drivers for usb device microphone
<luddite> kind of stumped
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: My intel integrated graphics card from 3 years ago runs Beryl with all the snazzy effects enabled, so I am content :)
<malt> Eclypse: yeah proxycap is on a proxy client, i thought you already had proxy server running on your desktop and you were looking for a client to connect to that proxy on your laptop
<TheGino_Frank> how does one keep totem-Mozilla and firefox up to date through Synaptic, is it automatic?
<synjet> hi.. anybody able to get skype working on Edgy? I get "Problem with sound device" error, and as suggested in forums, tried changing to ALSA etc, but invain! any ideas?
<Eclypse> Jordan_U even blur with wobbly windows? ;)
<darkbishop> guys.. its work.. vlc do play anything.. thx guys... ur the greatest
<IndyGUnFreak> where do you even download skype?
<darkbishop> i can watch bleach now
<Jordan_U> TheGino_Frank: it is automatic.
<tamale> www.skype.com  ?
<synjet> skpye has deb repos
<Eclypse> malt, yea I need a new proxy server, unless we can figure out what just made mine suddenly stop working
<TheGino_Frank> Jordan_U, thanks
<IndyGUnFreak> i was trying to find it int he repos and couldn't
<Eclypse> malt, see, I thought it was Vista's problem, so I ended up formatting vista and installed xp, and tehn found out that XP has a problem with it TOO!
<Eclypse> malt, and this has been troubling me for atleast 5 days now
<Jordan_U> Eclypse: Blur isn't even a real blur effect, it is some ghosting awfull looking thing that I never enable :)
<synjet> skype.com/linux I guess.. ubuntuguide.org suggested to add download.skype.com/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Eclypse> Jordan_U blur looked real to me when I used it . . .
<TaeBo-> Jordan_UL blur looks and works great on my rig
<Eclypse> Jordan_U I can't see why it wouldn't be, it lagged my laptop liek hell
<soulfire41> hey..anyone know where i should go to get the Edgy release of Ubuntu for IA64, as ISO?
<Eclypse> malt, any idea's?
<dope> is there a way to set my default text editor?
<Jordan_U> TaeBo-: Eclypse: what I mean is that it isn't a real motion blur, it just has the ghost of previous frames which IMHO looks horrible.
<malt> Eclypse: would you be ok to use a socks server?
<TaeBo-> Jordan_U I understand what you mean, I guess I am not perceptive enough to notice
<nub_> i have a somewhat advanced question for you guys
<synjet> so.. anybody got successful with skype? just wondering..
<Eclypse> malt, that would be terribly ineffecient . . . I'd rather not
<malt> Eclypse: are you wanting only http?
<malt> or socks and http?
<Eclypse> malt, I want one that supports HTTP and FTP
<malt> socks can
<Eclypse> malt, proxy plus supports socks, ftp, http, and all that
<Eclypse> malt, and it's free, which amazes me actually
<nub_> what i want to do is this: i want to install linux on my slave drive, but not put grub on the master. i want to use my BIOS menu to select which drive i boot from, so that if i take the ubuntu drive out, it doesn't affect my windows drive. is this doable?
<malt> Eclypse: maybe your problem is your ip changed?
<malt> and your putting in wrong proxy information on laptop
<malt> ?
<Eclypse> malt nope, this is static, and they're all the same IP's
<Parisi> nub. yes.
<Eclypse> malt, nope.
<malt> hmmm
<Jordan_U> nub_: Yes, it is easiest with a grub floppy.
<gop> hello
<gop>  how does one get to switch themes in fvwm in ubuntu
<Eclypse> malt, mystery to me as well . . .
<soulfire41> Hey...how come there are no IA64 Ubuntu ISO's downloadable for the Ubuntu web site?
<nub_> i don't have a floppy drive, jordan
<K^Holtz> I am having many issues with Gnome right now.. I just upgraded to Edgy, and now im getting Gnome Daemon errors
<nub_> parisi: how would i go about it?
<gop> just got fvwm installed but trying to learn
<Jordan_U> nub_: Still possible.
<gop> is thier a simple way to switch themes
<nub_> is there a howto somewhere on the web?
<Jordan_U> Goodnight all
<gop> I check the website hmm no how to
<feross> gop: try fvwm-crystal... it's awsome
<Guest007> goodnite Jordan_U
<K^Holtz> There was an error starting the Gnome Settings Daemon. The last error message was The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files   [Thats what pops up in the dialog box] 
<nub_> yeah, i checked to forums already
<Jordan_U> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Eclypse> malt, anymore idea's?
<K^Holtz> I noticed that Raid devices are failing to load at startup
<dope> is there a way to set my default text editor?
<malt> Eclypse: do you have aim?
<Eclypse> malt, no, just MSN
<malt> I can try to help you, I'm gooling proxy servers
<malt> that is free
<Parisi> you could always just let grub do its magic and if needed you could always remove it  restoring it back to normal by wiping the mbr.
<Eclypse> malt, which is also what's not working . . .
<vintle> Anyone know what the best daemon is to install for hosting a chat server in ubuntu?
<malt> ok add me Eclypse newport9756@yahoo.com is my msn
<nub_> yeah, but that's a little bit more work than i'm up for right now. i'm just trying out WINE and the wacom drivers, i want to replace windows
<asdx> what is the nvidia driver package name? nvidia-drivers?
<nub_> nvidia-glx i think
<Parisi> nub_ Well, you could skip grub and do exactly what you said, it will probably work, just not very convenient.
<gop> feross,  how do I go by installing that
<nub_> i don't have to install grub?
<gop> jabber nub_
<Eclypse> malt, added.
<malt> Eclypse: no wait newport9786@yahoo.com
<malt> I think thats it been so long
<Parisi> nub_ I could also use a floppy to boot the kernel, not sure how to go about with Ubuntu tho, i always let grub do the work for me, i also run dual HD's.
<gop> !fvwm-theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fvwm-theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !fvwm
<Lancellor> http://lt.k1011.nutime.de/     what do you guys think about this is Linux Mint 2.0 base onUbuntu
<ubotu> fvwm: F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.16-2 (edgy), package size 2927 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<feross> gop:  http://polishlinux.org/apps/fvwm-crystal-speed-and-transparency/
<nub_> i think i'll just do it the default way, and restore the windows mbr if needed. sounds like a lot less hassle.
<feross> nub_: hold a sec
<nub_> feross: ok
<feross> nub_: if you take the windows drive out, make the ubuntu drive primary.. install ubuntu and grub into mbr... then set up as slave and now you should be able to switch between the two without probs
<Parisi> nub_ Yes, thats correct, in order to restore the mbr just boot using a windows disk and issue fdisk /mbr on the command prompt, that should do the trick. That is assuming you install grub on the MBR
<K^Holtz> Can someone please help me? My Gnome isnt loading all the way it seems.. I have blue titlebars and stuff.. I keep getting this Bug Buddy popping up, and it wont go away...
<Guest007> Parisi, he said he doesn't have a floppy
<nub_> windows comes on a cd now, lol
<Parisi> Gues, dont need it, use a windows CD
<Guest007> heh, lol sorry
<nub_> i haven't used a floppy drive since i got a computer that could boot from cd
<Parisi> heh.
<feross> nub_: just edit the grub mentu.lst to whatever it is that it needs to point to once you make it a slave..
* Guest007 is old fashioned
<gop> feross,  is this supported in ubuntu
<feross> nub_: could also use a usb stickto boot
<nub_> i'll have to figure it out. i didn't know you didn't have to install grub on the primary master.
<Parisi> If you happen to install grub on the seconday drive you might not be able to boot from it, you may have to set a bootable flag on it.
<Parisi> Thats why i wouldnt recomend moving anything.
<nub_> yeah, i'll just do it the default way, heh
<nub_> i don't like config files much
<Parisi> Moving as in replacing drives and cables.
<feross> gop: it's very safe
<pxlmdk> hi im trying to restore my xorg.conf cuz i tried to set up dual monitors and it didn't work.. how can i reconfigure this file please?
<gop> is thier like a simple apt-get install blah
<nub_> i'm far more comfortable messing around with my hardware than i am with software
<Parisi> Worst thing that grub can do is corrupt your mbr, but thats easy to fix.
<TheGino_Frank> Whats the difference between Metacity themes and GTK 2.x themes?
<feross> gop: it's all of four steps to get it going :) common
<nub_> i hope that i will be able to delete windows entirely
<Parisi> nub_ What are you trying to do?
<gop> so does the website tell me the four steps
<nub_> right now, i'm trying ubuntu out for some things
<feross> yes, you have to scroll about half way down
<Parisi> Ah, ok.
<nub_> i want to know if WINE is working for the games i want to play, and i want to know if these wacom bluetooth drivers work
<gop> sudo apt-get install fvwm python imagemagick rox-filer\
<gop>  xscreensaver trayer gksu aterm habak mpd mpc is this the command
<Parisi> So far i like Vista > Ubuntu
<nub_> if i get that working to my satisfaction, the likelihood is that i'll ditch xp
<K^Holtz> what is a command to do all upgrade through terminal?
<K^Holtz> upgrades*
<feross> gop: yes that's where you start
<Parisi> Ya, i have ditched XP for the most part, but Vista has kept me happy.
<nub_> yeah, but i make $7 an hour, so ubuntu is the choice for me
<Parisi> nub_ Ya, i hear you
<Parisi> Ubuntu wont even run on my machine properly, its a shame.
<pip> Hello
<nub_> with the stupidly high price of vista coupled with how little it will add to most people's experience, i smell a large exodus to linux
<Parisi> My next experiment is osx x86 on my Intel PC
<Viper> hi
<nub_> i figure i might want to get used to it now
<Viper> i need help
<Viper> i'm completely new to Ubuntu
<Viper> i've never used linux in my life
<Viper> how do i use it?
<Parisi> nub_ Vista has a quite a few new featuresm you would be surprised, i could care less since i am getting a free upgrade.
<Flannel> !ask | Viper
<ubotu> Viper: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheGino_Frank> Whats the difference between Metacity themes and GTK 2.x themes???
<Flannel> Er, more like... ask specific questions.  What would you like to do?
<Viper> where is the console in ubuntu
<Parisi> nub_ Ubuntu is a fine OS, just not polished enough for everyday use, at least not for me.
<Viper> i wanted to install beryl with aigls on ubuntu 6.10
<Flannel> Viper: there's a few ways to get to it.  If you just want to run a command, ctrl-f2 brings up a run sort of thing, or theres "terminal" in accessories
<pip> my ubutnu installer could not read the partition table ,any ideas ? is the partition table broken or something else ? But the truth is ,windows on my hard disk can start normally!
<Flannel> Viper: for beryl, you'll want to ask in #ubuntu-xgl, they'll be able to help
<Viper> ok
<nub_> what's beryl?
<ArrenLex> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Viper> what about questions for kiba-dock
<Flannel> Viper: Is it included in ubuntu? (Ive never heard of it)
<Viper> it looks something like the mac docs
<nub_> ok, it's telling me grub will be installed to (hd0) but i only have hda and hdb on my computer. what gives?
<Parisi> I really wanted to like Ubuntu when i bought my newer machine but half of hardware is not even recognized and configured properly.
<pip> neither 5.10 nor 6.06 couldn't read the exist partition table ,what shall I do ?
<Flannel> nub_: grub uses a different naming scheme than linux, where linux uses hda1 hda2, etc, grub uses only numerals, and starts at 0.  so hd0,0 is hda1, hd1,0 is hdb1, etc
<Parisi> nub_ I assume it will install on all HD's ? or its primary master drive?
<Parisi> Ah gotcha :)
<nub_> ah, ok
<nub_> so i could in theory install it to hd1 and force it to boot from that in the bios
<nub_> hmm, i like that idea
<Parisi> nub, just make sure the drive is bootable tho, sometimes you have to set a bootable flag on it manualy.
<nub_> how do i do that?
<Flannel> Viper: kiba-dock isn't in ubuntu's repositories, so... you'll need to find something comparable in the repositories (I know there is one, don't know what it's called), or ask the kiba people for support
<Parisi> nub, I use fdisk to check its status and enable it.
<nub_> what are the commands to do that?
<pxlmdk> hi i am trying to reconfigure my xorg.conf.. my backup disappeared or something! can anyone tell me how? right now i can't load xserver..
<Parisi> Cant remember exacly from top of my head, just do a fdisk /? or something.
<nub_> ok, cool. thanks
<nub_> oh, windows fdisk?
<ArrenLex> pxlmdk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Parisi> That is what i used.
<nub_> ok. i didn't even know xp had fdisk
<pip> pxlmdk, you lost your xorg.conf file ?
<Parisi> nub_ Hmm, i believe so, i do use a Win98 disc so you might wanna check.
<eyequeue> Parisi, when fscking "/" you probably want to boot from a cd or something instead, then you'd call the disk-root by some mountpoint name or the like instead
<gop> feross,  k so know what
<gop> how do I load it
<eyequeue> Parisi, i hope that wasn't too unclear
<babo> guys, I'm at the download site, but I don't see any links for the live cd ...
<gop> got it installed
<Parisi> eyequeue It was, come again? :0
<Flannel> babo: "desktop" is liveCD
<dope> is there a way to set my default text editor?
<nub_> babo, all the normal cds are live cds
<KrisWood> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install DHCP but it's giving me an error on starup saying I need to add a subnet for my vmnet8 network, which is apparently the vmware ethernet interface, so my question is how do I just get rid of vmware?
<babo> k thanks
<pip> pxlmdk, you can use live CD and copy the xorg.conf file to your linux partition which is on your harddisk
<slavik> there should be a #ubuntu-coding club :D
<eyequeue> Parisi, if i want to fsck /dev/hda1, presuming that was my root normally :)  i would boot to a livecd, that way /dev/hda1 isn''t mounted as root :)  then i would fsck from there
<Flannel> slavik: that's usually just brought up in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<dope> is there a way to set my default text editor?
<eyequeue> Parisi, any clearer? :)
<nub_> dope: system menu, preferences, preferred applications
<Parisi> eyequeue, Ya, i mentioned the same procedure, the only difference is i use a Windows 98 boot cd.
<slavik> Flannel: I am there :P
<dope> thx bro
<Parisi> eyequeue Is fskck the same as fdisk ?
<eyequeue> Parisi, that threw me off, heh
<KnowledgEngi> make prepare
<KnowledgEngi> make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install
<KnowledgEngi> and make install ???
<KnowledgEngi> i must run make install too ???
<eyequeue> Parisi, no, FileSystemChecK vs, um, FupyourDislk? heh
<Flannel> KnowledgEngi: what are you installing?
<feross> gop: I was away, ok did you download the tar.gz and install crystal?
<KnowledgEngi> the new stable kernel
<KrisWood> does anyone know how to remove vmware?
<gop> Fergy,  sure
<KnowledgEngi> change the timer parater in the config
<Flannel> !kernel | KnowledgEngi
<ubotu> KnowledgEngi: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<gop> feross,  yes I installed and downloaded
<eyequeue> Parisi, fsck finds glitches on your filesystem, say from an improper shutdown or power glitch
<gop> feross,  so how do I run it
<eyequeue> Parisi, fdisk repartitions your drive
<Parisi> eyequeue I see. I guess we are talking about two different things here then, i wanted to check.
<nub_> fdisk is a partition manager, eye
<Adross> i have a comp running edgy networked to a comp running dapper. What should i do to remote desktop into the dapper one from the edgy box?
<gop> feross the install went fine, but how do I run it hm
<KrisWood> either that or does anyone know how I can remove the vmnet8 network interface...
<Flannel> KrisWood: that depends on how you installed it.  via package management, just remove it.  if you installed from a bin or script, or whatnot, deleting all the files
<gop> vnc
<feross> gop: you need to put the crystal session file in Xsessions or something like that. THen you log out and go into the options, change session to the one that says foo...
<nub_> i second the suggestion for vnc
<eyequeue> nub_, yeah, i couldn't think of any f-starting word in it, heh
<KnowledgEngi> in the second mirror there is some error Flannel
<gop> oh
<KrisWood> Flannel I don't remember how I installed it, it was ages ago
<KrisWood> how do I tell if there's a package installed?
<gop> feross, sudo cp /usr/local/share/fvwm-crystal/fvwm I did this
<KnowledgEngi> ls -l debian/config/i386/
<peeps> is there some way to list connections to my computer, can I tell if someone is logged in remotely?
<nub_> yes. users
<Flannel> KrisWood: dpkg -l | grep vmware (or whatever you think it might be)
<KnowledgEngi> becouse the directory config do not exist
<gop> w
<KnowledgEngi> exist the directory Config
<KnowledgEngi> low case
<nub_> peeps: users
<gop> feross,  br
<gop> b
<Lovloss> How come my two internal HDs arent showing up as mountable disks? they're both NFTS :(
<feross> ok
<eyequeue> KrisWood, package foo will have a /usr/share/doc/foo directory (as one way)
<KnowledgEngi> Processor type and features --> Timer frequency
<KrisWood> yeah it's installed, I'll try removing it
<peeps> ok, users, but how do I know if that is just some remote computer logged in as my user account or not
<Lovloss> They're plugged in for sure too
<KnowledgEngi> i need just change value from 250 to 1000 mhz
<sn9> peeps: "w"
<KnowledgEngi> i changed this and now i'm building the image
<peeps> users tells me "peeps peeps peeps"
<Parisi> I am going to give a Ubuntu a try again tomorrow, i just dont understand why it doesnt pickup any of my network cards, i must be running some obscure motherboard, it picked up my old hardware perfectly, Ubuntu runs better on aged hardware thats for sure .
<KnowledgEngi> i copied the /boot/config..... in /usr/src/linude-version/.config
<KnowledgEngi> make oldconfig
<KrisWood> ack, it wants to remove my xserver
<KrisWood> :-/
<nub_> peeps: i think it will show your name for every session you have
<KnowledgEngi> make menuconfig
<KrisWood> I think this isn't the right package
<Lovloss> IDE drives should show up on my desktop right? :< i cant even find them under /media
<Lovloss> but the bios saw them
<sn9> peeps: use "w"
<nub_> so if you have a local and a remote user under the same name, it will say "peeps peeps"
<KnowledgEngi> changed the timer frequency
<Lovloss> silence ensues
<eyequeue> Parisi, some have had some old weird cards that were sensed under the older breezy but not dapper, others have had cards sensed under the newer edgy but no others
<nub_> yeah, the "w" command is a lot more detailed than "users"
<Lovloss> alright, is there any command to see all unmounted drives?
<KrisWood> ok some further googling turned up that I should run the uninstall.pl that came with it
<nub_> ls /dev ?
<KrisWood> that seems to be working
<Lovloss> hmm
<LaserLine> Anybody know why my webcam just displays a grey screen... it worked fine in dapper, but I get this grey screen in edgy
<Lovloss> er no
<nub_> i don't think ntfs support is included by default in ubuntu
<Lovloss> it was before i had to reinstall
<feross> Lovloss: prolly better to use fdisk..
<Parisi> eye, its not even the card itself, its the motheboard, i am using the same wireless card for instance, it just doesnt pickup the motherboard as a whole i suppose.
<nub_> are you sure you didn't add it after the original install?
<Jaws> it has read for ntfs by deflault
<feross> Lovloss: just fdisk /dev/hda  then hdb see what you have
<Jaws> but not write i *think*
<KrisWood> ok vmware is gone but vmnet8 is still conflicting with my dhcp
<peeps> something is taking over my cdrom drive, but I think I just realized what is going on
<Lovloss> says neither, but the Bios saw em!!
<gop> feross,  k logged via foo, what else do I need, so it works with ubuntu
<Lovloss> does it help that they were unplugged when i installed ubuntu?
<peeps> I should have never told beagle to index from the root dir
<feross> gop: looks good ?
<Parisi> eyequeue Its sorta new hardware, i went from a 1.7 Intel to a dual core amd x2 3800XP
<gop> like how about system updates
<gop> looks way better
<Parisi> 3800+ rather*
<eyequeue> Parisi, yeah, i love linux for supporting old hardware beyond its life expectancy ... except at times like these
<KnowledgEngi> Flannel,
<KnowledgEngi> cp /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic /usr/src/linux-2.6.18.3/.config
<KnowledgEngi> make oldconfig && make menuconfig
<KnowledgEngi> i has modified the timer frequency
<KnowledgEngi> make prepare && make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install
<SilentDis> hello :)
<sgl> hello
<Lovloss> there they are. hda1 and hdb1
<KnowledgEngi> i forget something ?
<Lovloss> hda hdb
<Parisi> Linux just doesnt get along too well with new hardware, i always had that problem.
<Flannel> KnowledgEngi: why not just follow the instructions on that page?
<eyequeue> Parisi, ah, i waws thinking yours was old, but new can be the same headache ... excpet that "some day, i hope soon" it can be supported :)
<Lovloss> ..... why does fdisk -l find them?
<varsendaggr> what is the GUI for mounting disk inside gnome?
<sgl> hi, how can i find language-support-zh and install it
<feross> gop: you can run apt-get update  then apt-get upgrade  that will update the system but crystal will not be updated automatically. You have to check the website out every once in a while to see when the new version comes out and install.
<KnowledgEngi> becouse this page have some error
<KnowledgEngi> i try to do it
<varsendaggr> usta be disk in preferences
<Parisi> eyequeue Ya, someday may be too late thats the sad part, i am on Vista and my next system will probably be a Mac running OSX, its a shame.
<KnowledgEngi> and this directory do not exist
<eyequeue> Parisi, the best way to guarantee it is to buy one for some kernel developer, heh
<KnowledgEngi> the procedure in your page is not complete
<KnowledgEngi> Flannel,
<gop> Feross will they ever add to the apt list rep list
<Lovloss> Okay, fdisk -l lists both hda and hdb, yet "mount dev/hda" an hdb doesnt work
<sgl> what to do if i want write in chinese, help
<Lovloss> any suggestions?
<SilentDis> varsendaggr: if it's just a one-off mount, you can use System > administration > Disks
<feross> gop: crystal is just a bunch of themes that are easy to install.. you don't really have to update it very often.
<Parisi> I will just keep the old PC for Linux.
<eyequeue> Parisi, well, there is a powerpc livecd for ubuntu, if on one short-term :)
<gop> cool
<gop> how does one change the defualt crystal theme
<feross> gop: fvwm get's updated with the rest of the system
<Parisi> eyequeue, ya except the newer macs run on a Intel :)
<KrisWood> oh wait I've got a different error now
<eyequeue> Parisi, or a powerpc install of course, unless it's a newer intel mac
<varsendaggr> SilentDis, yeah that is gone i am running edgy
<Parisi> : )
<feross> gop: the crystal has a bunch of menus... you go to the system recipies and choose one to try out.
<SilentDis> varsendaggr:  ahh, sorry.  i haven't made the leap yet.  still running dapper here
<Lovloss> Wow. so none of you can help
<Lovloss> :P
<karat> Is there a ubuntu livecd that isn't a dvd?
<eyequeue> Parisi, lol.  something tells me an i386 install disk works on those heh
<feross> gop: I meant to say click on the crystal to see what you can edit and modify. the only thing I don't recommend is changing the default file manager to ROX or Nautilus..
<malt> Is there anyways i could cap my server ubuntu linux server at 100 KB/s download speed and 20 KB/s upload speed for WAN, but unmetered speeds for LAN?
<varsendaggr> Lovloss, what exactly are you typing
<sn9> karat: none of the livecd's are on dvd
<eyequeue> karat, yes, the download link starting at ubuntu.com should lead to those
<KrisWood> ok I got rid of the vmnet8 error, could anyone help me configure dhcp? here's my current syslog error http://pastebin.com/830337
<varsendaggr> Lovloss, where do you want the disk mounted?
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  you didn't create a logical partition on the disk yet.  /dev/hda is simply a device, you'll need to create /dev/hda1 and such
<karat> I was looking in the wrong place I guess :) thanks
<gop> feross,  thanks
<eyequeue> sn9, my livedvd here somewhat disagrees with you ;-)
<SilentDis> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Lovloss> i dunno, i just want access to it
<feross> gop: ok
<foo> How can I force a filesystem check and have fsck check and fix all errors on the next reboot?
<Lovloss> so do i just make directories?
<sn9> eyequeue: from an official download site?
<eyequeue> sn9, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/
<Flannel> KnowledgEngi: I get no error on either page
<sn9> heh
<Lovloss> lets say i want to mount hda1 and it has no logical drive. How should id o it
<J-_> How can i find out an ip of a zombie? or get /rid/ of them for that matter?
<Lovloss> "mount hda1 to"...?
<sirmis> back
<eyequeue> sn9, it's been months since i grabbed it, but the dir is live still, i just checked
<karat> Is the livecd the same as the install cd?
<KnowledgEngi> ls -l debian/config/i386/
<KnowledgEngi> this is the error
<feross> Lovloss: did you run a "df -h" to see what you have already
<SilentDis> question:  trying to install kubuntu-desktop package on Dapper, get this output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33248/.  States a dependancy (kdegraphics-kfile-plugins) is not going to be installed, then exits.  any ideas?
<KnowledgEngi> in the linux source directory
<sn9> karat: the live can install as of 6.06
<eyequeue> karat, perhaps :)  there are three cds that install, the live cd the alternate cd and the server cd
<Lovloss> all i hazave logically is sda
<Lovloss> my external drive
<KnowledgEngi> debian/config directory do not exyst
<feross> Lovloss: as far as mounted partitions... also you should check your /etc/fstab to see what ubuntu detected..
<KnowledgEngi> Flannel, and in the page that you pasted there are not all command
<feross> Lovloss: this is on a system that has already been installed or the livecd?
<Flannel> KnowledgEngi: and you apt-getted linux-source?
<Lovloss> Its installed
<feross> ok
<KnowledgEngi> if you put all command from the page to the command line
<KnowledgEngi> you encounter error
<Lovloss> im telling you guys, it sees only my external drive. The two internals, plugged up though they are, are not being read except by fdisk -l
<Lovloss> which means it sees them but it has nowhere to mount them right?
<karat> Hmm found it, it was labeled a desktop cd for some reason?? oh well :)
<J-_> How can i find out an ip of a zombie? or get /rid/ of them for that matter?
<KnowledgEngi> sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel fakeroot kernel-wedge kernel-package
<KnowledgEngi> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<KnowledgEngi> i runned this commands
<KrisWood> anyone know dhcp configuration?
<feross> J-_: you'll have to sniff the network or check the firewall logs. usually zombies make many connections per second.. then walk over to it and hit it with a hammer
<rickyfingers> J-_ iptables -I INPUT -s 25.55.55.55 -j DROP
<KnowledgEngi> and after i has run: cd linux-source-2.6.17
<J-_> thanks
<Lovloss> What would happen if i "mkdir /media/hda1/" and "mount /dev/hda1/ to /media/hda1/"  would that work? i have no clue :P
<KnowledgEngi> and ls -l debian/config/i386/ tell me that the directory do not exist
<Daverocks> Lovloss: without the "to" in the mount command, yes
<KnowledgEngi> Flannel,
<Lovloss> just a space?
<feross> Lovloss: and remember sudo
<Lovloss> ok ill try that
<Daverocks> Lovloss: yes, and get rid of the slash after "/dev/hda1"
<Daverocks> Lovloss: because it's not a folder ;)
<Lovloss> worked, but i dont have permision to view. Gksudo?
<SilentDis> !mount | Lovloss
<ubotu> Lovloss: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Lovloss> thanks you all
<Marsoph> malt, this is eclypse, my computer is being stupid as hell, what was your msn again?
<unfo> hi all, I spend too much time on the Web, irc, and Usenet.  I would like some way to fix this.  One way I have thought of is to somehow ensure that my entire Internet usage history is posted on the web in real-time and shown in my IM nick tagline.  Does this make sense?
<Daverocks> unfo: LOL
<KrisWood> lol
<arsalanyo> Halp Halp
<unfo> Daverocks: KrisWood: serious.
<malt> Is there anyway i could cap my server ubuntu linux server at 100 KB/s download speed and 20 KB/s upload speed for WAN, but unmetered speeds for LAN?
<unfo> you've never had such an issue?
<Daverocks> unfo: i admit i've had similar issues, but i haven't thought of putting history in IM tagline o_O
<SilentDis> Lovloss:  sorry, stupid ubotu doesn't have the info i was hoping for.  basic command structure for mount is:  mount something /some/where -t type -o options.  for the first partition on the primary hard drive, mounting to /media/harddrive, you'd just need to type "mount /dev/hda1 /media/harddrive" usually :)
<KrisWood> between work and kids I don't get to spend enough time online anymore :p
<arsalanyo> my ubuntu bootloader is vanished
<arsalanyo> what should i do
<arsalanyo> plz help
<Daverocks> unfo: maybe you could restrict yourself from executing certain programs on certain days
<unfo> i have access to sudo though.
<arsalanyo> it just goes to windows
<sirmis> bbl
<arsalanyo> plz i am in need
<Tomcat_> !grub | arsalanyo
<ubotu> arsalanyo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unfo> arsalanyo: please do not type more than 2 contentless messages per 60 seconds :)
<unfo> e.g. "what should i do", "plz help", "plz i am in need" :)
<eyequeue> unfo, what you're doing is control-through-embarassment?  can't sudo access change the records though?
<unfo> eyequeue: what records?
<rad|x> hi, i have "sudo timestamp too far in the future: .." how do i fix this?
<rad|x> whenever i try to sudo
<unfo> I am thinking of control-thru-embarrassment though I don't know if it'd work. (Would it?)
<unfo> rad|x: sudo -k
<rad|x> same thing
<SilentDis> radlx:  i had that shortly after resetting my clock... a simple reboot solved it.
<rad|x> nod
<unfo> rad|x: sudo -k didn't work?
<rad|x> ty =) 'll try
<rad|x> it didnt
<feross> unfo: how about having someone unplug your internet for a couple of hours? they can hide the cables and you can look all over the house like a desperate puppy :)
<rad|x> gave me same error  unfo
<rickyfingers> rad|x sudo -K
<rad|x> same thing
<rad|x> -k or -K
<rad|x> same error, this happened after i had udev restart
<unfo> feross: hmm, interesting, but nah, i'm 21 and live w/ my parents, there are too many ethernet cables around. :)
<sn9> rad|x: boot into recovery mode, visudo, and put a ! in front of tty_tickets
<slavik> !ru|slavik
<ubotu> slavik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<rad|x> sn9 i don't know what this means lol
<rad|x> spasibo slavik, that helps :P
<SilentDis> unfo:  may i make an obvious suggestion?  there's a large, blue-ceilinged room behind one of the doors in your domicile.  find it.  explore! :D
<eyequeue> unfo, okay, maybe i misinterpret.  if you're posting "something" to the web, your history, where does it pull its info from?  can't you modify that source?
<nante> what does FUD mean?
<Daverocks> nante: Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt
<slavik> rad|x: I was testing my gaim :P    :)
<eyequeue> Fear Uncertainty and Doubt
<J-_> feross: where are the firewall logs located?
<nante> oh, im reading posts and yeah im a newbie, tnx
<unfo> eyequeue: if i'm root, i could probably circumvent any embarrassment system unless it ran on my router.
<rad|x> ok reboot solved my problem
<Adross> what's the command to display the amount of free hard drive space in a terminal?
<unfo> if it ran on the router, I'd have to stand up to fix it, and self-control would kick in.
<Parisi> Good Night all :)
<unfo> or, if I had to reboot to fix it, ditto.
<eyequeue> unfo, "your" router short circuits my next suggestion
<unfo> eyequeue: what suggestion?
<SilentDis> take care all
<unfo> well, my parents' router.
<feross> J-_: I'm guessing you're looking for a zombie behind a large network.. the network must have a firewall somewhere, depending on the firewall, you may be able to pull connection logs from it.
<slavik> Adross: df -H
<Adross> ta
<unfo> SilentDis: can't now, canada, it's currently dark and cold out.  But I should get out more.  I once made a rule that I would go biking for min. 5 min or more each day before going on the computer.  Too bad I've been slipping in that regard.
<rad|x> i have a question, whenever some of my usb devices are created and added to /dev/<dev> their chmod is 666, is it possible to modify this chmod automatically?
<eyequeue> unfo, i ssh inro mine, where linux runs :)  but any commercial router may already have some "hours access is allowed to $somewhere from #whichhost" feature?  does yours?
<rad|x> like for example set default to 777
<unfo> Maybe all I need is an IRC / netnews / web slowdown tool.
<sn9> rad|x: yes, using udev rules
<J-_> feross: err ok, thanks.. lol
<unfo> eyequeue: yes, but i share the router w/ my family.
<rad|x> i can't get udev rules to work though
<unfo> I wonder if the router can set such rules by IP.
* unfo checks
<sn9> rad|x: there is a trick to them
<Adross> i have a server in the next room which i control by text ssh. How can i remove gnome and all of x etc, and is it safe to do this?
<feross> unfo: my self control just kicked in :)) it's called a nakedwife ...
<feross> good night
<eyequeue> unfo, so only restrict host 192.168.0.$unfo from ports :)
<rad|x> for example in rules 70-mydevice.rules
<slavik> Adross: it is (as long as ubuntu-minimal and whatnot is not removed)
<rad|x> i have BUS="usb" DRIVER="mydriver" MODE="0777"
<rad|x> i have BUS="usb", DRIVER="mydriver", MODE="0777"
<Adross> slavik: ta, now how do i remove it?
<rad|x> and it still doesnt work
<eyequeue> unfo, os put the rest on 192.168.0 and give yourself 192.168.1 heh
<slavik> Adross: you can do apt-get stuff on the remove system as if you are behind it (one of the purposes of SSH)
<eyequeue> oR not os
<Adross> apt-get doesn't remove dependencies though
<sn9> rad|x: ok, that's what you have for =, but what do you have for ==?
<rad|x> ==?
<sn9> KERNEL=="foo"
<rad|x> do i need KERNEL?
<slavik> == equal comparison operator (= is assignment)
<wthww> hello all
<sn9> not necessarily KERNEL, but something with ==
<wthww> :)
<rad|x> well i dont understand why though
<rad|x> i have a bunch of examples which dont involve ==
<Adross> does anyone know of a text based bit torrent client?
<sn9> rad|x: how else is it gonna know what to apply the rule to? where do you see an example without ==?
<rad|x> nod
<sn9> Adross: why not the original? it's called bittorrent
<Adross> what a fitting name
<Adross> thanks guys, later
<rad|x> sn9 thanks a bunch
<eobanb> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Guest007> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Guest007> huh, neet
<kayxray> I'm trying to install PartImage ( http://www.partimage.org/Download ) and it says the easiest way is to 'apt-get install partimage'.  I ran that command under sudo, but it said it couldn't find package partimage.  Do I have to compile from source?
<arsalanyo> i have downloaded the super grub disk
<arsalanyo> its a tar file should i extract and burn it , will it boot
<arsalanyo> i guess there should be an image file
<arsalanyo> instead
<arsalanyo> anyboyd
<kayxray> Looks like it has image files you can burn.
<unfo> !universe | kayxray
<ubotu> kayxray: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<unfo> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<kayxray> Wow.  I gotta learn how to use ubotu.  Thanks Unfo!
<ogamiitto> how can I manage my ipod music and podcasts with rhythmbox in edgy?
<arsalanyo> what about me guys
<kayxray> arsalanyo... there is an iso image to download.
<kayxray> i'd get it and burn it to disc.
<arsalanyo> where i cant find it
<unfo> kayxray: no problem. :) let me know if you have trouble getting it installed.  P.S. Learn dd too -- dd comes with every Unix.
<kayxray> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/download.phplists some places
<vit_>  
<arsalanyo> kayxray the address u typed does not exisist
<unfo> kayxray: an example: sudo dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/home/unfo/windows_backup.img bs=1M
<unfo> and you're done.
<unfo> compressed images are easy too.
<dsdg> halo #ubuntu, i am trying to install ubuntu 6.10 edgy on a Compaq Armada M700 i pop in  the cd and it boots, but when i install it seems the cd has gone into an endless loop, the cdrom might be slow but if it boots it should install right? whats my options here?
<vit_>     ?    -       \
<kayxray> Compressing is just gzip/bzip the resulting file?
<kayxray> dd will make a file the same full size though, right?  Like, 10GB hda1 = 10GB file (before compression)?
<unfo> vit_: english? francais? espanol? chinese? korean? japanese?
<Lovloss> is therer any way in gksudo to make a folder and ALL folders inside recursively change permissions so i can get to them without being root?
<kayxray> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arsalanyo> i cant find the iso image of super grub its nowhere
<Lovloss> it doesnt have a recursion option
<vit_> <unfo> RU
<unfo> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<kayxray> arsalanyo: http://roax.homelinux.org/ficheros/super-grub-cd_0.9508.iso
<kayxray> it's listed on the URL I mentioned previously
<vit_> ok
<unfo> kayxray: you can gzip as you dd. You get a 25% or 50% smaller file.
<unfo> vit_, :-)
<Lovloss> anyone? :<
<arsalanyo> the page was not getting opened thanks its downlaoding now
<vit_> ubuntu-ru :That channel doesn't exist
<kayxray> ok, glad you got it going.
<kayxray> unfo
<kayxray> unfo: how do you do that?  dd 'stuff' | gzip file ?
<iter> Lovloss: open terminal and do chmod -R user folder/
<nub_> hello again
<unfo> vit_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<nub_> can anybody tell me how to kill the x server so i can install the nvidia closed drivers?
<unfo> vit_: you need the #
<unfo> kayxray: dd if=/dev/hda bs=1M | gzip - > file.img.gz
<zcat[1] > nub_: ctrl-alt-F1, log in, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<nub_> thank you
<Lovloss> I dont get this chmod command
<kayxray> unfo, awesome! thanks
<unfo> Lovloss: google for: chmod tutorial
<iter> Lovloss: oh crud, sorry, should be chown
<unfo> kayxray: you're welcome.
<zcat[1] > Lovloss: right-click on the files, choose properties..
<Lovloss> i can make *one* folder available, but folders inside the folder wont go with it
<unfo> zcat[1] ++
<zcat[1] > ahhh... ok
<Lovloss> and its got tons of folders
<Lovloss> would chown really help?
<iter> Lovloss: sudo chown -R user /path/to/folder
<Lovloss> user being my username?
<iter> right... now what are you doing that to
<iter> nothing important right?
<zcat[1] > iter: chown or chmod? does he want it accessable to everyone else, or owned by another user?
<kayxray> unfo:  about your 'dd if=/dev/hda1 bs=1M | gzip - > file.img.gz' command.  how do I restore :) ?  'dd if=file.img.gz bs=1M of=/dev/hda1 | gzip'?  Can you recommend a good place to learn about the | stuff?
<Lovloss> a folder i copied from another HD
<iter> Lovloss: and it's owned by root or something?
<zcat[1] > Sorry, OK.. iter is on the right track then :)
<Lovloss> yeah, after all its not on my linux partition
<iter> Lovloss: you just want to be able to browse through it right
<Lovloss> it was originally running in XP
<Lovloss> no. i want to be able to treat it as i please
<Lovloss> add/erase aand such. make it usable
<iter> Lovloss: yeah you can use chown -R
<Lovloss> okay ill give it a shot
<zcat[1] > Lovloss: so you copied it into home as root?
<Lovloss> if its on my desktop that'd be /home/desktop?
<unfo> kayxray: I strongly recommend you get help in person. May I ask where you live? Otherwise, look into good Unix books. Or see the website An Introduction to Command-Line Linux
<iter> Desktop
<Lovloss> i copied it onto my desktop using gksudo
<zcat[1] > Lovloss: /home/yourname/Desktop
<erpo> Hi all. Nautilus is using 99.5% CPU and I have no idea why. I'd like to report this as a bug, but I don't know how. Normally, when a program crashes, I submit a backtrace. What should I do when a program just won't let go of the CPU but otherwise continues to work?
<Lovloss> aha ok
<kayxray> Tampa, FL.
<unfo> kayxray: google for: tampa linux user group
<unfo> kayxray: or check www.meetup.com, or find a local university computer club or Linux club.
<unfo> Or take classes.
<iter> or just read wikipedia
<zcat[1] > Lovloss: alt-F2 then gksudo chown -R you /home/you/Desktop/folder
<zcat[1] > (where 'you' is the user you're logged in s)
<kayxray> Awesome, thanks again!
<Lovloss> thanks :D
<ulinskie> anybody knows if I can use ericsson k608i's GPRS feature to surf the web?
<Lovloss> bye now ill go try
<unfo> kayxray: yes. See chart at bottom of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unix_programs
<unfo> ulinskie: try channel ##hardware
<sn9> ulinskie: i have surfed the web before over gprs on my motorola
<zcat[1] > strange question .. "can I use an internet connection to access the internet" ??
<Lovloss> er, my copy/paste messed up. was it chown -p ?
<Lovloss> or r
<sn9> zcat[1] : the answer is a resounding YES
<zcat[1] > Lovloss: chown -R
<Lovloss> thanks :P
<ulinskie> unfo: thanks
<ulinskie> sn9: thanks too
<kayxray> unfo: thanks again!
<kraut> moin
<unfo> ulinskie: np
<unfo> kayxray: you're welcome again :)
<sn9> well, firefox is still SIGILLin' in the dapper house
<unfo> It makes me happy to know I'm helping people.
<dannyxulo21> hola
<dannyxulo21> ayuda porfavor
<dannyxulo21> xD
<unfo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
* zcat[1]  suspects Loveloss will be back soon, since '-r' and 'desktop' are not the same as '-R' and 'Desktop' ...
<unfo> dannyxulo21, :-)
<dannyxulo21> oki graacias ;)
<unfo> dannyxulo21: de nada.
<zircx> that was pretty cool
<zircx> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<afd_> hi! If I have a RAID array (2 drives) and the bios software didn't recognize one of the drives as part of the array, asked me if I wanted to include it, not wants to rebuild the array, do I lose the data as a result of rebuilding the array?
<zircx> dang
<zcat[1] > !kl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nathansnook7> How can I track down what is causing heavy system load in ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > There's no answer for klingon ubuntu users?
<Guest007> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<defrysk> nathansnook7, open tp
<defrysk> top*
<sn9> zcat[1] : "kl" is not the language code for klingon
<siXy> afd_, dont use cheap onboard raid controllers with linux.
<zircx> zcat[1] , sector 4 warp 3
<iter> afd_: very likely
<Guest007> that is just amazing.
<iter> afd_: can you still see the array in windows?
<nathansnook7> defrysk: what am I looking for
<zcat[1] > sn9: hmm.. you know what is?
<defrysk> nathansnook7, open top in your console and see what process is consuming
<siXy> just set them as normal drives and use software raid.
<floating> Hi. I am trying to install fonts, but: Setting up xfonts-intl-chinese (1.2.1-6ubuntu1) ...
<afd_> siXy, iter: I'm using a PCI expansion board, I don't have windows on that computer and I haven't had the guts to fully reboot the OS
<floating> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<sn9> not offhand, but i think it's three letters, and one of them is "t"
<siXy> afd_, which board?
<iter> afd_: is there data on the drives you can't lose
<afd_> siXy: iter: I just stopped it at the Boot screen
<zcat[1] > brb; googling
<afd_> iter: yes, I'd rather not lose the data
<nathansnook7> defrysk: looks like it is called events/0
<afd_> I can take one of the drives out and back it up, but I don't want to waste time
<siXy> what pci board is it?
<sn9> !ka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iter> afd_: so you had this array setup in ubuntu previously right
<afd_> iter: yes
<zcat[1] > !tlh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tlh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iter> using mdadm or what
<afd_> siXy: I don't remember, but I'm trying to find out
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<zcat[1] > Someone needs to craft a reply in klingon for !tlh
<iter> afd_: did you set the array up with mdadm or via bios
<afd_> iter: I haven't had it setup as anything in Ubuntu
<afd_> I set it up in bios
<iter> afd_: so how is there data on it?
<afd_> iter: in ubuntu it appears as a single drive
<afd_> sdd or something
<iter> afd_: ok so previously, you set it up in the bios, then installed to /dev/sdd
<sn9> !botsnack apt-get
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack apt-get - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iter> afd_: which is an array that appears to ubuntu as one drive
<iter> afd_: right?
<afd_> iter: exactly
<TaeBo-> Does anyone know how to boot a linux partition without grub set up?
<iter> afd_: then, what happened ?
<unfo> TaeBo-: use a grub cd-rom
<TaeBo-> That simple?
<unfo> no
<afd_> I'm doing RAID 1 (mirroring)
<unfo> you have to know how to use the grub cd.  Look for a grub tutorial.
<iter> afd_: right so you rebooted and now your bios is complaining that a drive is not part of the array?
<TaeBo-> unfo: There is nothing already set up that I can download? I have to custom make a CD?
<iter> afd_: if that's the case go ahead and tell the bios to rebuild the array
<unfo> TaeBo-: grab a grub cd off google.
<zcat[1] > TaeBo-: boot a live CD, mount your target, then use grub-install with the appropriate switches to make it install grub on the drive.
<afd_> iter: right. It asked me that drive 0 is not part of the array, and if I want to include it. I said yes, and then it said it wants to rebuild the array
<afd_> iter: what's gonna happen?
<iter> afd_: yep, rebuild it
<unfo> TaeBo-: do what zcat[1]  said.  It's more practical.
<TaeBo-> zcat: then can I load that with ntdlr?
<iter> afd_: it's going to sync disk 0 with disk 1
<TaeBo-> Unfo:Thanks
<afd_> ok
<iter> afd_: might take awhile, depending on size
<unfo> TaeBo-: you're welcome
<siXy> afd_, what i am attempting to discover is if you are using true hardware raid (fairly unlikely) or if you have a software raid setup.
<zcat[1] > TaeBo-: Umm, if you install to the partition rather than the mbr I think you can
<unfo> TaeBo-: please tell us what the original problem is :)
<afd_> siXy: I have a PCI extension card, I haven't set up anything in software
<afd_> the BIOS software might to anything, but I don't know
<afd_> I can take out the card from the slot, to take a look at the chipset
<Viper> would someone please help with installing beryl
<zcat[1] > TaeBo-: and reason you don't want to boot Windows with grub?
<TaeBo-> unfo: I had linux loaded and couldn't get windows to boot, so I fixed the MBR to work with windows again, now I have no clue how to dual boot, and my linux is currently unbootable, so I pretty much just swapped OSs
<zcat[1] > !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<siXy> if ubuntu saw it as a single drive then it is a true hardware card. in which case you should rebuild it (probably)
<zircx> damn there use to be a dbz irc server i use to connect to, to download the series..
<siXy> however if it is a hardware raid card the drive fell out of the array for a reason, so i would test the drive first.
<afd_> siXy: 7t8712 or something like that
<zcat[1] > TaeBo-: my experience, getting grub to boot windows is easier than getting ntldr to boot linux
<unfo> !no, Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment.  It provides fancier effects than compiz, such as windows burning down.  See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<TaeBo-> zcat: I had some issue with ntldr and LBA in my bios settings I think, and I couldn't get windows to load through grub at all
<zircx> TaeBo-, shit if I had a memory i'd be able to help you lol
<TaeBo-> Heh
<TaeBo-> Np
<fiendskull9> hey guys
<fiendskull9> i just came across this
<fiendskull9> and wanted to know if this is legal
<fiendskull9> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ubuntu-6-06-LTS-Dapper-Drake-Linux-64Bit-x64-x86_W0QQitemZ130047171162QQihZ003QQcategoryZ41881QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<zircx> i believe you can write an bootable image from linux that can be used in windows that will help you
<floating> Heyy. I try install extra fonts, and at the end of apt-get message it says that /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory. Did it install the fonts or not ?
<siXy> afd_, on its own that doesnt mean much to me ;) is it and ide, scsi or sas card?
<unfo> fiendskull9: it is legal to sell open source software.
<fiendskull9> ok
<fiendskull9> JW
<Lovloss> i have to ask a question, and its very, very ridiculous, but i think i need to know the answer.... bare with me here
<afd_> siXy: IDE
<zcat[1] > !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TaeBo-> Whoa
<Lovloss> My girlfriend switched to ubuntu FINALLY and im happy, but she's sad because she really wants to run "virtuaguy" like she did with windows. Its this dude who dances on your desktop. Whatever. Anyway, sh's threatening to go back to windows, and that i cannot have, so...
<TaeBo-> I was just thinking that
<Lovloss> :P
<zcat[1] > Lovloss: perhaps it will run in wine?
<zircx> ah here it is..
<zircx> or something close to TaeBo-
<Lovloss> its using wine, but the image flickers
<zircx> http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php
<Lovloss> a lot
<iter> haha virtuaguy: desktop stripper app
<unfo> !no, Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment.  Compared to compiz, it provides added effects, such as windows burning down.  See http://forum.beryl-project.org/.  For help, see #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl.
<TaeBo-> zircx: Thanks
<Lovloss> yeah lol
<zircx> np, it's a pretty simple process
<TaeBo-> I read that one, it expects you to have access to your linux and use lilo
<zircx> it just means your using ntldr to boot instead of grub or in my case , i was using lilo
<siXy> afd_, thre are not very many true hardware ide raid controllers out there anymore
<unfo> Lovloss: try AMOR or its competitors.
<unfo> !amor
<zircx> erm
<ubotu> amor: a KDE creature for your desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 329 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<Lovloss> okay thanks. :)
<zircx> oh shit, forgot, ubuntu not slackware lol
<zcat[1] > does amor have adult animations for it?
<zircx> TaeBo-, you should be able to boot into your linux with a boot cd surely..
<unfo> zcat[1] : i doubt it.  Those things can scar young children for life.
<TaeBo-> Ok
<TaeBo-> I do have a live cd
<zcat[1] > too late, my kids found 'grannyparts' all by themselves.. nothing shocks them any more...
<unfo> !grannyparts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grannyparts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unfo> zcat[1] , :-)
<floating> Hi, I tried apt-get install extra fonts, and at the end of apt-get message it says that /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory. Did it install the fonts or not ?
<Viper> hi
<zcat[1] > kinda like lemonparty, but a whole website of it!!
<floating> Hard to google anything for this
<Lovloss> she's making a thing out of this. where is this 'Amor'?
<TaeBo-> lemonparty haunts me
* TaeBo- shutters
<unfo> Lovloss: sudo apt-get install amor
<Viper> i just updated my nvidia driver to the latest one from the one that came default with the ubuntu install and now i'm stuck in the 800x600 resolution
<Lovloss> that works for me lol
<Viper> what should i do to change it to 1024x968
<Kvek> hello
<afd_> siXy: it's IT8212
<TaeBo-> Zircx:,Unfo:,Zcat:Thanks for the help buddy.
<Kvek> I need some help
<unfo> TaeBo-: you're welcome.
<zcat[1] > !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lovloss> she has a craptop
<Lovloss> heck though, ill install amor
<Kvek> anybody know how to install ubuntu on a laptop
<unfo> Kvek: there are always five hundred people here who can help.
<unfo> Kvek: insert the ubuntu 6.06 cd then reboot
<unfo> then click the "install" button on your desktop.
<zcat[1] > usually it's just like installing a desktop, but less hardware works out of the box :)
<sn9> unfo: 500? out of 871?
<Kvek> well i'm booting from cd not HD
<Lovloss> where is this amor? i installed it
<unfo> sn9: i was estimating :)
<unfo> Lovloss: Alt+F2, amor
<unfo> then press Enter
<me> are there hotkeys for switching around in the workspace manager?
<me> i don't see anything under preferences
<unfo> Lovloss: if amor does not show up in the menu, that is probably a bug that should be reported to the Ubuntu team.
<iter> ctrl-alt-left arrow
<iter> ctrl-alt-right arrow
<me> where did you find these commands?
<iter> no idea
<unfo> Lovloss: if so, feel free to report it at the proper site.
<me> how do i move a program to another window?
<crazy_bus> join #kubuntu
<Kvek> can somebody here please help me?
<iter> me: can you right click on the title bar and choose workspace?
<J-_> Whenever I open Opera, top says I have a zombie? is that normal?
<me> oh that's nice
<me> ty for that
<unfo> Kvek: sorry. see http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Adross> When I uninstall things, the .debs remain on the system. Where are they and how can i delete them?
<sn9> 871 people here and nobody has any idea why firefox would SIGILL?
<unfo> sn9: see irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<me> what are the hotkeys for switching tabs in firefox?
<Lovloss> hey. amor is just dancing penguins
<unfo> Lovloss: right click -> change character
<Lovloss> i think she wants the male strippers :P
<iter> Adross: /var/cache/apt/archives
<unfo> me: ctrl+pageup ctrl+pagedown
<sn9> unfo: i'm positive they'd send me back here for an ubuntu-specific problem
<Adross> iter: can i just safely rm -rf that folder?
<sn9> Adross: no
<iter> Adross: leave the folder
<iter> Adross: you can rm the contents
<unfo> sn9: oh. then try: sudo apt-get install mozilla-browser
<Adross> how can i empty it then?
<unfo> maybe?
<sn9> Adross: sudo apt-get clean
<Adross> what's the command?
<J-_> Whenever I open Opera, top says I have a zombie, is that normal?
<iter> Adross: yep apt-get clean
<frantic> does anyone know when wine 0.9.25 is gunna be in the ubuntu repositories?
<iter> me: I like ctrl-tab and ctrl-shift-tab for firefox tabs
<Adross> when i try to install ubuntu-desktop, after that command, it shows that they are still held locally
<sn9> J-_: i don't think so, but i'll open opera to check
<J-_> sn9: thanks
<Kvek> what am i looking for on the forums page?
<unfo> frantic: nobody here is likely to know.  You can always build it yourself.  But why do you want 0.9.25?
<unfo> Kvek: "Post a New Question"
<sn9> frantic: use the budgetdedicated repository
<Kvek> well i'm trying to install Ubuntu now
<frantic> WoW is supposed to work, no fuss
<frantic> could never get it to work before
<frantic> And although I quit, I think that's awesome
<unfo> frantic: are you sure it'll work no fuss? did they fix the memory management patch-and-recompile issue?
<unfo> frantic: also, don't go back :)
<frantic> and i happen to have time left on my account :///
<unfo> Kvek: then install it :)
<frantic> I don't know, I just read that 0.9.25 fixed whatever pissed WoW off
<Kvek> what would cause the install process to freeze?
<unfo> Kvek: dunno. Try the alternate install CD.
<sn9> J-_: zombie here
<Kvek> i only got 1 cd
<J-_> sn9: weird, thanks for checking
<unfo> Kvek: you can download the alternate cd online.
<unfo> also, consider Ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 or 5.10
<Kvek> i have Ubuntu 6.06
<unfo> Kvek: try 6.10 alternate cd, or else use 6.10.
<Kvek> ok thanks
<unfo> Kvek: or ask your question again, but be specific.
<unfo> !smart questions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart questions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> Kvek, someone more fluent might ask you where in the install it froze
<unfo> !smart-questions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart-questions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kvek> configuring power managment
<eyequeue> Kvek, there are some boot switches that overcome some hardware problems, for example
<watson540> geeks of the world unite i need some help
<unfo> !smart questions is <reply>Please be more specific.  You can get some tips on how to better ask your question at http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<watson540> Im into dependancy hell whilst trying to install kde!!
<frantic> don't you just install kde-desktop or something
<watson540> i did a 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and now it wont let me get past these damn broken pythion packages
<eyequeue> Kvek, i know nothing about that, sorry, my only guess might be to experiment with bios options (after writing down the original)
<watson540> so i cant finish my install of kde!!
<Kvek> where do i find the bios options?
<watson540> i've tried everything i can ..running apt-get -f install, removing the package ..etc
<watson540> can anyone help??
<frantic> oh a bunch of python packages?
<frantic> like python 2.4 packages?
<unfo> Kvek: either: 1) try rebooting and try installing again, or 2) try the 6.10 install cd, or 3) ask on www.ubuntuforums.org if nobody here answers your question after 1 hour :)
<watson540> frantic, yes, specifically its stopping on pythonsip2.4
<eyequeue> Kvek, when you boot your machine, depending on which mfr, etc, you press f2 or esc or some key, you'll see it on the splash at boot usually
<watson540> should i rebot? doubt it would help
<frantic> heh, my apt is locked at the moment
<dankmiser> good morning everyon
<watson540> this sucklls...
<dankmiser> anyone know why xmms would just keep buffering over and over again for aac?
<frantic> but umm when i updated to edgy, i had a bunch of python packages that would not update
<frantic> i had to do them manually
<unfo> Kvek: try setting "ACPI Aware O/S" or "Enable Power Mgmt" other similar settings to "Off" or "On"
<watson540> friggin gnome started hard locking ion me every time i started it  so i figured what the hay man, i never liked gnome anyway, 'apt-get remove gnome' and 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' but cmon wtyth man
<unfo> good luck all.
<watson540> i thought crap like this was a thing of the past as in 1993
<frantic> haha
<frantic> apt-get remove gnome <--- why oh god
<watson540> friggin cant upgrade, and cant fix the brpookken packages
<watson540> unless i remove all of kubuntu desktop and start over, but hey then itll just freeze at the same point all over again
<frantic> i think you should just download a kubuntu cd and install that
<watson540> might as friggin well, and wouldnt be a problem, umm except for that i dont have any blank cd's! heh
<frantic> but man, don't uninstall gnome before you get kde operating!
<watson540> any way to do a network install?
<watson540> bah gnome was just hard locking my computrer anyway, what good does that do me?
<watson540> heh
<frantic> i doubt gnome was doing that
<dankmiser> btw, beryl is AWESOME, just got it up and goin
<watson540> i swear it was
<watson540> i would start X with just an xterm and it was fine.,... if i kickstarted gnome-session through that xterm ...hard lock
<zcat[1] > dankmiser: Yeah, that lasts about half an hour. Then you go into config and switch off about 75% of the effects before it drives you insane .. :)
<watson540> all started when i was working on getting my tv out going on my ati card
<watson540> which right now kde has me in a friggin virtual resolution on both screeens yay
<frantic> xgl, compiz, aiglx or anything?
<watson540> but i used a stock xorg.,conf and everything..gnome just died
<frantic> weird
<iter> zcat[1] : I still use beryl every day
<sn9> watson540: what a coincidence -- that's what eventually led me to a non-working firefox
<watson540> nah i removed all that junk
<zcat[1] > iter: with the default settings?
<iter> zcat[1] : some effects suck but you just turn em off
<watson540> man  this install is only 2 days old tooo wth man
<lucychili> hi folks
<iter> zcat[1] : well no of course
<zcat[1] > It's nice, but the default is just showing off all the effects..
<lakbu> has anyone know how to setup a linux streaming media server that streams video wmv, avi, mpg ?
<nub_> ok, now i need a little help with wine :/
<lucychili> wondering if there is an a4 flyer i can use to give to politicians as a quick introduction to ubuntu
<lucychili> i can print them out if there is a pdf
<Vich> eeeek
<nub_> i try to run winecfg, and it gives me this error:
<nub_> exec: 29: /usr/local/bin/wine: not found
<Vich> I killed ubuntu :s
<dankmiser> zcat[1]  yea I toned it way down from the start
<watson540> man this apt database is trashed is there no way around it?
<nub_> it's there in the directory listing, but something is telling it that it's not there
<Vich> I installed a wireless card driver that I learned had problems AFTER I installed it
<Vich> rebooting in safe mode to remove it ;/
<sn9> nub_: where did you get wine?
<battousaix19> hello
<watson540> ima just try to build these3 brokens from source i guess oh friggin boy
<nub_> the ubuntu forums. i'm using the amd64 version of ubuntu
<battousaix19> i love ubuntu, but i feel sorta bad
<nub_> there is no package for wine yet
<zcat[1] > beryl is cool though. Still trying to get it to play nice with fullscreen games and video, but at least I got it running dual-head between the screen and TVout now.. big step.
<nub_> sn9: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297280
<sn9> nub_: wine will not work on amd64. wipe it and install i386
<battousaix19> and ive made a chioce to learn how to program in order to give back to the community and open source somehow:)
<malv-laptop> how is the support for the intel 965 boards under Ubuntu?
<Vich> lol, how nice of you battousaix19
<battousaix19> lol, really, im set on learning how to program based to help the community
<me> what's the website on how to properly install nvidia-glx drivers?
<nub_> funny, all these people in this thread are saying it works fine.
<battousaix19> and im a user of ubuntu, somtimes kubuntu tho;)
<zcat[1] > !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juancarlos> me: google for it.
<Vich> no such luck on recovery mode
<Vich> still freezes at startup :s
<Vich> I'm officially screwed
<zcat[1] > I just apt-get install nvidia-glx and then adjust the xorg.conf by hand..
<battousaix19> does any coding language mateter for debugging other then c and c++??
<zcat[1] > but that's probably not what the wiki says to do
<Vich> mateter?
<battousaix19> oops, srry *matter
<Vich> that sentence still makes little sense if you meant matter
<Vich> do you mean does every coding language offer debugging?
<battousaix19> does any other language really matter for debugging??
<sn9> nub_: they don't seem to be saying that the way i read
<Vich> o_O
<Vich> how can a language matter for debugging?
<zcat[1] > depends what you want to work on.. not much point learning C if you weant to hack something that was written in python or java..
<Vich> lol
<Vich> I still have no idea exactly what he means
<battousaix19> since i want to contribute by debugging, and im wondering if c ad c++ are the only 1's worth my time to learn
<Vich> OH
<zcat[1] > debugging what?
<Vich> you want to learn a program to assist with debugging
<battousaix19> cablah:P, lol
<Vich> (a programming language)
<battousaix19> yes:)
<Vich> lolol
<juangt> battousaix19: debugging is the process of finding bugs on a program, regardless of the language
<Vich> indeed
<Vich> BUT
<Vich> I think he's asking what the main languages are
<gangien> learn cobol
<bhudda> can someone link me to installing wine under Edgy 64?
<battousaix19> basically
<juangt> battousaix19: googlefight.com and see which is the most popular
<Vich> I'd say c++ and python
<Vich> lol
<juangt> that way you can help the most people :-)
<battousaix19> cuz i dont think bein a master of ryuby will help me debug c code;)
<Vich> it should help
<Vich> ruby is similar syntax
<battousaix19> pythin is used THAT much in linux??
<Vich> it's all good experience
<Vich> I know heaps of languages
<Vich> yeah it's used a lot
<Vich> for apps, widgets, etc
<zcat[1] > I just try to write good bug reports... I can't code worth a damn.
<Vich> easy to code as well
<Vich> lol;
<battousaix19> coul du give me a ballpark guess in % in your experience, the language sum of all of linux;)
<gangien> oi
<juangt> lol
<battousaix19> like 50% c, 20% pything, etc?
<gangien> i'd say 50% sphaghetti code
<sn9> battousaix19: for debugging, nothing beats assembly language
<zcat[1] > 2% curse words
<juangt> buttousaix19: once you become good with a language, you'll be good with any of them so don't worry about choosing one
<TheMoebius> I'm trying to run an application that I compiled that needs the libOgreMain, which I compiled from source and installed using checkinstall. But when I try to run my application it says that it can't find libOgreMain.so.12. I checked and it does exist in /usr/local/lib. how do I get my app to see the lib?
<KnowledgEngi> ufff
<KnowledgEngi> kernel panic
<nub_> nice
<battousaix19> ok well w/e;), i guess ill learn c based on id like to understand the bulk of linux code so i can see mistakes
<sn9> TheMoebius: your first mistake was acknowledging that checkinstall even exists
<gangien> battousaix19: do you know other languages? if not c is probably not the best language to start out with
<KnowledgEngi> i has download kernel source from www.kernel.org
<KnowledgEngi> unpacked it
<juangt> battousaix19: C is good.
<gimmulf_> Is there any great mediaplayer except xmms/rhythmbox/mplayer
<nub_> videolan
<KnowledgEngi> cp /boot/config---- /usr/src/linux-2.6.18.3/.config
<Celldweller> yup
<juangt> gimmulf: vlc & totem
<KnowledgEngi> make oldconfig
<TheMoebius> ya, i think C is good for starting out with, makes you learn about real programming before you go on to the fake stuff like c++ and java
<Celldweller> vlc plays almost everything
<KnowledgEngi> make menuconfig
<battousaix19> lol, not really must exp at all, i learned sum pascal in school, and have searched for languages based on their stengths and weaknesses compared to others
<KnowledgEngi> add some support
<KnowledgEngi> make prepare
<gangien> low level != real programming
<nub_> if you know pascal, you almost know c
<juangt> battousaix19: pascal sucks :-)
<KnowledgEngi> make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install && make install
<zcat[1] > learn python. It's nice
<KnowledgEngi> and after i has changed menu.lst
<zcat[1] > KnowledgEngi: you probably need to build an initrd
<KnowledgEngi> but when i reboot i have kernel panic
<battousaix19> becuz, for sum reason, i just have a liking for ada... i have been comparing it to others and it just seems so adaptable and productive
<battousaix19> i know, i hate pascal, lol
<KnowledgEngi> probabily yes zcat[1] 
<battousaix19> but i learnt it for grades;), so i had to, lol
<KnowledgEngi> how can i build the initrd
<KnowledgEngi> ???
<zcat[1] > mkinitrd ?
<TheMoebius> KnowledgEngi: yeah when you recompile your kernel there are many things that can go wrong. why did you have to recompile?
<battousaix19> and seeing that ada is the chioce for the department of defnce and almost all avionics systems out there, i REALLY respect that
<KnowledgEngi> becouse i need Time frequency = 1000
<KnowledgEngi> 1000 mHz
<KnowledgEngi>  becouse 250 mHz is not good for rosegarden
<zcat[1] > I suspect there's something in /proc you can write to change that :)
<juangt> i go to gatech, and i see avionic systems made in java, c, matlab, and suck lol
<juangt> such*lol
<sn9> battousaix19: if that's why you like ada, you'll love forth
<gangien> writing to /proc?
<gangien> i didn't think you could write to /proc
<battousaix19> forth eh??
<KnowledgEngi> TheMoebius,
<KnowledgEngi> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux-2.6.18.3#
<juangt> well, im off to bed.. gnight all
<KnowledgEngi> i must run mkinitrd in this path ?
<dibblego> how do I find out how to configure dual head for fglrx?
<zcat[1] > lots of stuff on /proc/ is writeable, it's how you tweak kernel settings without having to recompile
<gangien> cool thought it was read only
<KnowledgEngi> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux-2.6.18.3# mkinitrd
<KnowledgEngi> bash: mkinitrd: command not found
<zcat[1] > sorry, mkinitramfs .. check the man page, you have to give it paths and stuff too..
<darko3d> how can i play flv files, is there a player i can download?
<KnowledgEngi> Usage: /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs [OPTION] ... <-o outfile> [version] 
<KnowledgEngi> but i do not know what option use
<battousaix19> 1 other thing....
<sn9> i guess if nobody can help me get firefox not to SIGILL, i'll be off...
<battousaix19> is it possibel to convert to to another language
<noiesmo> darko3d, I use mplayer for flv's
<darko3d> noiesma: you mean movie player
<thor> test
<Guest007> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<KnowledgEngi> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux-2.6.18.3# mkinitramfs -k -o initrd-2.6.18.3
<noiesmo> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<thor> test
<noiesmo> !mplayer > darko3d
<darko3d> i got that the first time, thanks!
<Guest007> !test | thor
<ubotu> thor: Failed.
<zcat[1] > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq  -- I wonder if that's what rosegarden wants :)
<KnowledgEngi> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux-2.6.18.3# mkinitramfs -k -o initrd-2.6.18.3
<KnowledgEngi> Working files in /tmp/mkinitramfs_Kh4755 and overlay in /tmp/mkinitramfs-OL_bR4756
<KnowledgEngi> the initrd is mkinitramfs-OL_bR4756 ??
<zcat[1] > KnowledgEngi: you probably want  "mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd-2.6.18.3 2.6.18.3"
<wiz> Is it possible to enable/disable tv-out without restarting X?
<darko3d> i made a new directory on the root, and i am getting, You do not have permissions to write to this folder--how can i add permissions
<bruce_> hi
<bruce_> ???
<noiesmo> darko3d, do you just want one user to write read etc
<Guest007> he bruce_
<darko3d> yes
<bruce_> Ne..
<bruce_> yes
<noiesmo> darko3d, sudo chown -R username:username /directory
<bruce_> This Support korean???
<bruce_> English is now....
<Guest007> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<bruce_> join
<mypapit> !ms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruce_> Opps
<bruce_> Ooops/!!1
<nub_> eh?
<Guest007> bruce_ :)
<wiz> Is it possible to enable/disable tv-out without restarting X?
<bruce_> Ne???
<bruce_> Me???
<zcat[1] > wiz: don't think so
<darko3d> thats, that worked
<wiz> zcat[1] , damn
<wiz> zcat[1] , I didn't think so, but you never know eh?
<defrysk> wiz, with the latest nvidia-drivers you can
<zcat[1] > Well there you go :)
<Guest007> !this_bot_is_the_bomb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about this_bot_is_the_bomb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<wiz> defrysk, what version?
<darko3d> ok, i moved a file to that directory, but when i left click on it, the rename function is disabled, how can i rename that file?
<Guest007> sorry zcat[1]  :-)
<defrysk> amaranth has a beta version available in his repo doing just that
<Amaranth> doing what?
<Amaranth> and they aren't beta :P
<noiesmo> darko3d, sudo chmod -r 755 /directory
<zcat[1] > Amaranth's repo is only for edgy?
<defrysk> Amaranth, no beta , but the last stable now :) ?
<Amaranth> defrysk: yeah, it's the 9629 stable release
<Amaranth> and it's edgy onlu
<Amaranth> err, only
<Amaranth> afaik the 9xxx drivers don't work correctly with xorg 7.0
<defrysk> wiz, edgy only add "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm" to your sources.list
<ajmitch> thankfully the 9629 drivers are in feisty now
<wiz> defrysk, is it like new nvidia-settings in conjunction with the newest driver? I'm not finding anything in the readme about how?
<Amaranth> ajmitch: they are?
<Amaranth> ajmitch: that'd be the 2.6.19-6 l-r-m then?
<wiz> defrysk, so I have to dist upgrade?
<ajmitch> ii  nvidia-glx                            1.0.9629+2.6.19.2-1                   NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<ajmitch> Amaranth: yep
<zcat[1] > lrm?
* Amaranth runs update to get them
<defrysk> wiz, new nvidia-settings yes , including probing your tv and changing setting all as normal user
<malv-laptop> would ubuntu work well in an enterprise environment?
<ajmitch> however I'd hardly recommend people upgrade to feisty
<zcat[1] > malv-laptop: it makes a sweet webserver
<darko3d> No such file or directory, i got this <--- and now i can't access the folder at all
<wiz> defrysk, Do I need to dist upgrade to edgy?
<malv-laptop> zcat[1] , but is it stable enough?
<malv-laptop> RHEL stable?
<zcat[1] > dapper is..
<malv-laptop> Currently we are debating whether to continue using CentOS, or switch to Fedora/Ubuntu
<cari_tmen_ce> ha
<zcat[1] >  22:07:58 up 132 days, 21:48,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00   -- seems stable enough
<malv-laptop> there are also the aesthetics. Ubuntu default theme is bleh.
<darko3d> nvm, i fixed that
<zcat[1] > theme? you run a gui on your servers?!!
<malv-laptop> they are workstations
<fourat> which application can i use to burn CDs on ubuntu (gnome)
<zcat[1] > ahhh...
<malv-laptop> in a networked environment
<zcat[1] > change the theme then... there are lots
<tom47> fouat nautilus
<tom47> fourat nautilus
<malv-laptop> true, I could always do that
<zcat[1] > not like XP is all that nice, and people use that OK
<malv-laptop> RHEL is too out of date with many of the applications
<malv-laptop> but its very stable and reliable
<Guest007> fourat, I like k3b
<Sjaakmans> Hello
<tom47> malv-laptop how many desktops are we talking about?
<Sjaakmans> Does somebody have aiglx running with prosavage on ubuntu?
<Sjaakmans> I tried it but i didn't work :(
<malv-laptop> tom47, it's just a lab of 10 in a research environment
<nub_> how long should it take to compile wine on an athlon x2 3800?
<jrib> malv-laptop: dapper should do well
<noiesmo> darko3d, did you replace username with your username and /directory with the actual /directoryname
<wiz> If I've regularly used: gksu "update-manager -c" after my dapper install a month or so ago, I'm on edgy for all intensive purposes no?
<darko3d> yeah, nvm i fixed it, i used the command you gave again, and it worked
<jrib> wiz: well you are either on edgy or you aren't, if you are inlimbo, you'd want to take care of that :)
<malv-laptop> why is the latest version of ubuntu somewhat buggy?
<wiz> jrib: I ran gksu "update-manager -c"  and clicked the "new distribution available" yes install
<wiz> jrib, that'll put me edgy won't it?
<malv-laptop> and I am still wondering why that nautilus bug has not been fixed yet
<jrib> malv-laptop: less time for edgy since dapper was delayed is the main reason imo.  Also, the goals were to focus less ons tability, since dapper was there for that
<malv-laptop> ok
<jrib> wiz: yes, as long as it is successful
<babo> Can I boot up ubuntu from a usb drive ?
<jrib> babo: there's a page somewhere on the wiki about it
<noika> Hey guys ....anyone knows how do i install a chess game?
<tom47> malv-laptop dapper is the recommended version for production use ... it enjoys longer term support than a 'normal' release like edgy and is very very stable ... against that, like all production/stable releases you will be less than cutting edge
<jrib> babo: this is what I have seen, there may be more: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<malv-laptop> Ok, you guys convinced me. I will try out dapper
<malv-laptop> In my experience, Dapper has been very good
<jrib> noika: install gnome-chess if you are in gnome maybe
<Vich> my ubuntu freezes at startup :/
<sky123> malv-laptop: it is pretty stable..however the "cutting" edge features are always with the newer releases
<osfameron> edgy seems pretty stable to me
<jrib> noika: there are plenty of games in synaptic if you search for "chess"
<babo> jrib: that's to install ubuntu on a pendrive. I just want to boot from a usb drive ...
<osfameron> and some of the stuff (power management, networking) that tends to suck on linux for laptops works better on edgy
<Kawaii-Panda> noika: try knights, its the best chess game ive seen
<noiesmo> !d4x
<ubotu> d4x: graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-2 (edgy), package size 706 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<Kawaii-Panda> it also supports online matches and skins
<noika> panda ..where do i get that game?
<sky123> babo: I think you'll have to play with this...but the boot.img isa key component..if you can get it on there...then have it boot of the usb you might just have success.
<Kawaii-Panda> from synaptic
<jrib> babo: so, to install from a usb stick?
<Kawaii-Panda> !knights
<ubotu> knights: A chess interface for the K Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-7.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 784 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<noika> and most important how do i install it..i am new in ubuntu
<nante> jrib: how do i copy games from the packages.ubuntu.com to install to a pc at home without a net connection... want to play abuse and other rpg games
<Kawaii-Panda> noika: open a terminal then type sudo apt-get knights
<Beta_M> i've accidentally removed myself from sudo group... what do i do?
<jrib> nante: best way would be if you had another debian-based computer with a net connection.  Then you could use apt-zip.  Otherwise, you'll have to manually download the debs and all the needed dependencies
<Kawaii-Panda> noika: you can open a terminal in applications->accessories->terminal
<sky123> nokia - System, Administration. Synaptic Package Manager
<noika> from terminal??
<jrib> Beta_M: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then 'adduser user_name admin'
<sonikku> anybody about?
<Kawaii-Panda> noika: its the fastest way.
<noika> i did
<noika> it sais invalid operation knights
<jrib> noika: you can install everything in synaptic that you can install with apt-get, the command should be  sudo apt-get install knights
<sonikku> having a problem configuring my machine to work with an existing wifi network- it's rejecting the key saying its the wrong length, the key on the network is 10 digits of hex, is there some way i can override this behavior?
<noika> Reading package lists... Done
<noika> Building dependency tree... Done
<noika> E: Couldn't find package knights
<noika> ideall@ideall-desktop:~$
<Seeker`> nokia: apt-get install knights
<jrib> !info knights
<ubotu> knights: A chess interface for the K Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-7.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 784 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<nante> jrib: i cant do what you suggest because i have no free hard disk to install ubuntu to do apt-zip
<jrib> !universe | noika
<ubotu> noika: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Sjaakmans> SOmebody with compiz?
<nante> is there a way to zip all those files and burn them to a cd and then install it at home?
<jrib> nante: then you have to use my second suggestion :P
<nante> jrib: i have flashget installed and i sure can download all the available links... i just dont know where to put them, can you give me instructions on how to do your second suggestion? :P
<jrib> nante: hmm, I suppose you could just drop them in /var/cache/apt/archives, or you can just install the debs by double clicking on them or using dpkg
<jrib> nante: make sure you get the right versions for your version of ubuntu
<Kawaii-Panda> noika: sudo apt-get install knights
<jrib> noika needs universe
<nante> so i download the links from the website then put them all in the /var/cache/apt/archives then burn the cd right?
<noika> panda here is what i  get
<noika> ideall@ideall-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install knights
<noika> Reading package lists... Done
<noika> Building dependency tree... Done
<noika> E: Couldn't find package knights
<noika> ideall@ideall-desktop:~$
<jrib> noika: please don't paste here
<jrib> noika: have you enabled universe?
<noika> k
<noika> how do i enable universe?
<jrib> !universe | noika
<ubotu> noika: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Acke_ubu> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acke_ubu> !macosz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macosz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acke_ubu> !macosx
<jrib> !msgthebot | Acke_ubu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macosx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Acke_ubu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Acke_ubu> thanks jr
<Acke_ubu> jrib
<Acke_ubu> how do i burn an bootable ubuntu installer image in macosx?
<KennyPB> Toast
<nante> jrib: i just download the links/files then burn them in the /var/cache/apt/archives in the cd?
<mnepton> Acke_ubu: Firestarter
<jrib> nante: hmm, no I meant you could just copy the files onto your machine's folder.  I'm not sure how to create an apt repository on a cd offhand
<minimec> Hi folks. After upgrading to edgy I 'lost' almost all the system fonts in scribus. The only fonts I have is Courier and Bitstream. Not really funny ... :( So anyone of you confronted with the same problem? Should I manually add the font path in the preferences?
<nante> ah, lol, i wish somebody can point me to the right direction... i want to play rpg games this weekend
<noika> ok now how do i edit this ''/etc/apt/sources.list''
<noika> so that i enable universe
<jrib> noika: are you following the wiki instructions?
<noika> wiki?
<jrib> noika: or help.ubuntu.com
<umops> minimec, sure, why not just set the path.
<GNUro> Hi!
<Rulzern> having a rather strange problem here, when I boot, I get stuck at the second fsck (the one for /home), and it just sits there, doing nothing, if I press ctrl-alt-del I can boot, but I have to mount the /home directory manually, doing a manual fsck of that drive works fine, any ideas?
<GNUro> what is the different about linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic and linux-image-2.6.17-10-386?
<minimec> umops: Does that work? Why add the same path, that the x-server is loading at boot?
<Kawaii-Panda> noika: this might be easier to understand, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#enabling_extra_repositories
<Kawaii-Panda> !linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17-10.33 (edgy), package size 22074 kB, installed size 65144 kB
<Kawaii-Panda> !linux-image-2.6.17.10-386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image-2.6.17.10-386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kawaii-Panda> !linux-image-2.6.17-10-386
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.17-10-386: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.17 on i386. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17-10.33 (edgy), package size 21948 kB, installed size 63232 kB
<umops> minimec, I guess it just needs to be reconfigured, perhaps it couldnt find the correct path when you wre upgrading
<GNUro> Kawaii-Panda: mmm
<umops> Rulzern, how do you mean mount manually?
<Kawaii-Panda> GNUro: generic is for x64 processors, i386 is for x86 processors :)
<GNUro> Kawaii-Panda: are you sure? linux-image-k7 - Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic
<Kawaii-Panda> yes
<GNUro> i've a atlhon 32-bit K7
<Kawaii-Panda> im using the generic right now with my athlon k8
<noika> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<minimec> umops: Well I did a dpkg-reconfigure defoma .. and dpkg-reconfigure scribus ... no success.
<GNUro> Kawaii-Panda: are you using nvidia drivers?
<Kawaii-Panda> yeah.
<Kawaii-Panda> to enable beryl
<Kawaii-Panda> why?
<umops> minimec, that's interesting, did it pick up the correct path?  Any errors?
<Kawaii-Panda> noika: you got things working yet?
<Kawaii-Panda> if no i can guide you thru the whole thing while im having my snack.
<Kawaii-Panda> :)
<minimec> umops: No errors neither with defoma, nor with scribus ...
<jarrad> Tragedy has struck, My Cube is broken, Beryl is fine, but the cube is no longer working, Has this happend to anyone before?
<Kawaii-Panda> jarrad: maybe you disabled the cube accidentally
<GNUro> Kawaii-Panda: cool! :) why i've upgraded at last beta driver, but it doesn't work... when start X the screen on tty7 is BLACK; so i've downgraded to nvidia-8xxx, but apt-get have installed a new kernel image -386.. :(
<jarrad> I thought that might have been a possibility, but apperntly i didn't know
<GNUro> Kawaii-Panda: PS  my english is ORRIBLE :)
<minimec> umops: Well I don't think that it is a defoma problem. The fonts are there with all the other software... It seems to be a gnome/kde libraries issue, I guess.
<GNUro> Kawaii-Panda: i hope that you understand! :)
<Kawaii-Panda> GNUro: i do, so what now?
<jmspeex> Are there newer kernels one can try for Edgy?
<umops> minimec, It does seem that way, which is s shame..I don't think i can help
<noika> so guys  how do i enable that ''universe'' anyone here care to help :D
<apokryphos> noika: please read the FAQ :)
<apokryphos> !faq | noika
<ubotu> noika: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<darko3d> i ran apt-get update, how can i save the changes
<darko3d> i ran apt-get update, how can i save the changes
<GNUro> Kawaii-Panda: i don't understand because the only installable nvidia-glx package is compiled for -386 kernel!!
<crimsun> jmspeex: not yet.
<jrib> darko3d: it's saved
<jrib> noika: join me in #ubuntu-classroom and I'll help you step by step
<Kawaii-Panda> GNUro: ok, people are gonna hate me for saying this but install automatix. its easier to get the nvidia drivers that way. www.getautomatix.com
<darko3d> i ran apt-get update, how can i save the changes
<jrib> darko3d: i told you, they are saved
<Kawaii-Panda> noika: im sure this would help http://hudzilla.org/brainparty/index.php?title=Installing_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_6.10
<darko3d> i just got both messages-bad connection
<Kawaii-Panda> noika: stop reading after the  I recommend you just search for them by name: part ok :)
<noika> better panda
<noika> tks
<minimec> umops: THX anyway. I will 'google' around a bit.
<Rulzern> umops: I mean "sudo mount /home" :p
<GNUro> Kawaii-Panda: ok, i can install easily the nvidia kernel also from official nvidia homepage, but this it is not a good for Ubuntu... :(
<snowblink> hi - does anyone know why hal and dpkg just got updated on Dapper? Can't find a security notice which includes those.
<GNUro> Kawaii-Panda: however thnx! :)
<GNUro> Kawaii-Panda: see you!
<GNUro> bye guys!
<Kawaii-Panda> GNUro: k
<GNUro> :)
<Kawaii-Panda> GNUro: bye
<snowblink> hmm and launchpad is offline.
<crimsun> snowblink: weekly update roll-out
<crimsun> should be back in an hour
<snowblink> crimsun, cheers. Just trying to work out what was updated in hal & dpkg
<crimsun> snowblink: for which release?
<snowblink> crimsun, Dapper
<crimsun> snowblink: meaning dapper-updates?
<snowblink> crimsun, I was trying to get the FF updates, and it wanted to also update: dpkg dpkg-dev dselect firefox firefox-gnome-support hal hal-device-manager libhal-storage1 libhal1 libnspr4 libnss3
<darko3d> how do i fire up apache, and where can i find apache directory
<snowblink> darko3d, sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<dnite> Is there a way to turn off the sleep button on my keyboard?? i keep hitting it on accident and then my computer doesn't wake up.
<fourat> k3b is saying "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device" when trying to burn a CD
<darko3d> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache: command not found
<dnite> have u installed apache?
<dnite> or try /etc/init.d/apache2
<crimsun> snowblink: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-November/012301.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-November/012302.html , respectively
<aliraa> Hi , need help regarding broken sudo by hostname change ... anyone ?
<bimberi> aliraa: boot into recovery mode and ensure that /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname have the same name
<snowblink> crimsun, thanks. :)
<bimberi> (in them)
<tlanfer> Mein NFS funktioniert immernoch nicht :( Wenn ich nfs-kernel-server neustarte, hab ich danach im syslog: "RPC: Failed to contact portmap (errno -5)", obwohl portmap luft
<pdz> Does ubutnu server work with P1 233Mhz 32MB RAM ?
<tlanfer> argh, sry, forgot about language
<crimsun> pdz: not optimally, but yes. You'll definitely want lots of swap.
<pdz> crimsun: It has only 3GB space :)
<aliraa> thanks bimberi , server can only be accessed by SSH ... any alternatives ?
<tlanfer> my nfs still wont work. If i restart nfs-kernel-server, i get an "RPC: Failed to contact portmap (errno -5)", though portmap is running (ps aux | grep portmap shows me a running /usr/sbin/portmap)
<crimsun> pdz: so you'll want at least 512 MB of swap
<bimberi> aliraa: eek, none known to me, although that doesn't mean there aren't any
<pdz> crimsun: Does expanding the memory help?
<crimsun> pdz: it will, yes
<pdz> crimsun: Is it worthy, though
<Beta_M> hi, i've innitially removed myself from most of the groups (by accident) just now added me to 'admin' but now i'm not even asked for sudo password, which groups do i need to add myself to so that things are back to normal
<crimsun> pdz: "worth it" or "worthy"?
<pdz> worth it
<Rulzern> having a rather strange problem here, when I boot, I get stuck at the second fsck (the one for /home), and it just sits there, doing nothing, if I press ctrl-alt-del I can boot, but I have to mount the /home directory manually, doing a manual fsck of that drive works fine, any ideas?
<crimsun> pdz: probably not if you have a faster machine with more memory
<Yoric> Beta_M: iirc, you don't need any group for sudo.
<Yoric> You just need to be in the list of sudoers, in file /etc/sudoers
<Beta_M> Yoric:  there *is* a sudo group
<pdz> crimsun: well, I have. But like, I found this dull computer in the basement. I would like to make use of it
<Yoric> Beta_M: well, I can sudo and I'm not in it...
<aliraa> is there anyway to "tell" sudo to ignore the hostname ...?
<bimberi> Beta_M: "adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin" as well as $USER
<afd_> hi guys! I'm using edgy and I remember the integration with KDE apps was a lot better
<afd_> what I'm talking about is systray stuff
<darko3d> how do i fire up apache, and where can i find apache directory
<bimberi> darko3d: sudo invoke-rd.c apache start   (or apache2 if that's what you have installed)  and /etc/apache[2] 
<bimberi> darko3d: or you might be looking for /var/www which is where the content goes
<Beta_M> ok, thanks a lot everybody
<Beta_M> q;-)
<tlanfer> is there nobody who can tell me, why my nfs-server cant contact portmap?
<minimec> umops: Just to inform you. I switched to scribus-ng. the new 1.3 version and ... got my fonts back ;)
<fourat> howto erase a cd using nautilus ?
<iwkse> hi all. I just added a shortcut to terminal and modified the command from alecarte to gnome-terminal --geometryxxx but when i use the keyboard shortcut it doesn't work..when i click on terminal icon yes. there's a different link for keyboard shortcuts? where i can find it?
<SpComb> names
<wijnand> morning all
<fuse> hi all
<wijnand> hi fuse
<wijnand> you haven't by any chance upgraded from dapper to edgy using update-manager, have you?
<darko3d> how do i install beryl/emerald
<wijnand> darko3d have you added multiverse and universe repositories?
<bimberi> !beryl | darko3d
<ubotu> darko3d: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<wijnand> oh right, xgl
<darko3d> wijnand: i removed the # if thast what you means?
<nuts`> hum sorry im pretty new to this, whats best for playing mp3s?
<MarcoPau> hello, I have this partition in fstab /dev/hda1       /mnt            vfat    defaults,user   0  0 and I don't know why I can't move or copy a file into it. That's why I added uid=marcopau,umask=002, still not obtaining any good result
<Rulzern> nuts`: "best" is highly subjective
<nuts`> yeah well, the most common
<Rulzern> I don't know, I use Amarok
<darko3d> #ubuntu-xgl doesn't offer anu support
<nuts`> Rulzern: okay, thnax ill try this one
<Rulzern> nuts`: you could also look into rhythmbox and xmms for other popular choices
<noela> or banshee for the gnome desktop environment (though amaroK is my choice)
<bintut> any dhcp3-server users here?
<bintut> is it possible in /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf to have multiple subnets inside a shared-network?  for example, consider this ==>  http://paste.debian.net/17064
<darko3d> #ubuntu-xgl doesn't offer anu support, is there a command line for me to install beryl
<cybervegan> hey guys - any official ubuntu peeps here?
<minimec> darko3d: Did you fallow the wiki indicated on the #ubuntu-xgl channel?
<elkbuntu> cybervegan, what do you mean by 'official ubuntu peeps'
<cybervegan> well i've got a q re: the policy on mono, in the light of a) the Nov/MS deal and b) Java going GPL
<crimsun> the "peeps" are in -devel.
<rioghal> heh, 'peeps'
<cybervegan> crimsun - is that #ubuntu-devel then?
<philipsmith> Hi. I installed KDE over gnome and can't get gnome to work anymore. Also, there are many other things that just aren't working any more like sound, flash, etc. I'm sort of at the end of my rope. Can I reinstall Ubuntu? How can I do this?
<rioghal> philipsmith, kde and gnome can co-exist side-by-side. how did you install kde?
<philipsmith> rioghal: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rioghal> philipsmith, wow, ive done that dozens of times and it hasnt caused a problem. you on edgy?
<philipsmith> rioghal: Dapper
<rioghal> philipsmith, thats weird
<philipsmith> rioghal: Can I just back up my data and reinstall Ubuntu from the CD?
<rioghal> philipsmith, sure you can, but before you go through all that work, are you willing to get rid of kde?
<darko3d> just noticed that, i'll try it and get back to you
<philipsmith> rioghal: KDE must go. It is not at all wife-friendly.
<rioghal> philipsmith, have a look at this page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Rulzern> can't you just set gnome as the default session in gdm?
<rioghal> philipsmith, i have used that to rid my system of all kde stuff and return to gnome
<rioghal> Rulzern, his gnome wont work
<Rulzern> oh
<fnf> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rioghal> philipsmith, i think you can try that puregnome page before re-installing ubuntu
<philipsmith> riogal: Are you certain? If I uninstall KDE, I fear I wont have any desktop at all!
<rioghal> philipsmith, also, you might want to look into using aptitude instead of apt-get as aptitude will uninstall the app *and* all the files that were installed with it whereas apt-get on dapper wont uninstall all the other files
<incorrect> i've just confused my system to use winbind, but for some strange reason xscreensaver crashes when i lock the terminal
<LeSfOlIeSdEpIgAl> hello!
<rioghal> philipsmith, well, it worked for me, but that isnt saying much. you should back everything up first just in case and be prepared for the worst since that problem seems unusual
<philipsmith> rioghal: ok, I'll try. Thank you.
<LeSfOlIeSdEpIgAl> fuck you!!!!!!!!
<rioghal> !language > LeSfOlIeSdEpIgAl
<LeSfOlIeSdEpIgAl> stronzi
<LeSfOlIeSdEpIgAl> im italian
<LeSfOlIeSdEpIgAl> ri oghal shes pula
<kyja__> omg I just noticed !!
<kyja__> no more tuxpaint !!
<sky123> being unemployed sucks...lol
* rioghal drags out her ignore list
<LeSfOlIeSdEpIgAl> #terni
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@213-140-19-112.fastres.net]  by crimsun
<philipsmith> rioghal: Guess what? I can't get a terminal window open to issue the "sudo aptitute remove..." command.
<rioghal> thank you crimsun
<rioghal> philipsmith, thats good because aptitude wont do it because you installed it with apt-get
<philipsmith> rioghal: What am I supposed to do? I don't seem to be able to do anything.
<rioghal> philipsmith, aptitude only works that way with apps you installed with aptitude
<thor> linuxmint rock
<rioghal> philipsmith, i dont know, that setup and problem sounds like the result of a bigger problem
<jago25_98> I'm getting a different page in Windows to the page in Ubuntu with firefox. No DNS cache to flush?
<sky123> if you must remove configs after removal with apt-get remove then maybe the dpkg --purge packagename will help
<rioghal> jago25_98, windows probably saw that you went to a linux site and gave you the page M$ wants you to see.. they used to do that a lot with the opera browser on windows
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@213-140-19-112.fastres.net]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<bunny> Hey does anyone have the evolution with tray and new mail pop ups modification??
<bunny> does anyone here have it? i just want to know if i got installed right
<bunny> it*
<highneko> What's a good file manager for gnome other than nautilus?
<rioghal> highneko, i use gnome-commander and i like it
<rioghal> !gnome-commander
<ubotu> gnome-commander: nice and fast file manager for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 860 kB, installed size 9064 kB
<highneko> rioghal: Ok, I'll try it, thnx.
<[Nige] > Hi all.
<[Nige] > I am having problems getting the ATI driver to install with 3d Accerlation
<[Nige] > I have tried the wiki but that didnt seem to work
<[Nige] > any ideas?
<[Nige] > on what to try next?
<[Nige] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<all4n> hi all, anyone know how to copy cd to hd as iso image?  I've tried using dd but only get input/output error message
<fnf> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rioghal> all4n, gnomebaker can do that easily.. do you have gnomebaker installed?
<all4n> if I use windows w/Nero Burning Rom, the cd is nicely copied as nrg file which I can convert to ISO..  just wondering why dd is not working, it should work better than Nero, right?
<rausb0> all4n: how did you use dd?
<all4n> rasub0: yeah
<rausb0> all4n: _how_ did you use dd?
<all4n> rioghal: yes, I tried gnomebaker also
<BlackHawk> moin
<all4n> rausb0: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/allan/Desktop/myFile.iso
<rausb0> all4n: is it a audio cd?
<rioghal> all4n, well rauble might be able to help you with dd, if that fails i can walk you through it with gnomebaker
<all4n> vcd
<all4n> rioghal: sure, thanks
<rioghal> all4n, oh, ok, disregard my last post
<rausb0> all4n: vcd cannot be copied with dd
<all4n> rausb0: oh..
<darko3d> ok, so what should i use, Xgl, or AIGLX
<rioghal> all4n, i dont think gnomebaker would do a vcd either
<all4n> why is Nero able to but not those?
<rausb0> all4n: i think vcds have more than one session
<all4n> I thought dd would be block-level copying?
<all4n> rausb0: oh
<rausb0> all4n: and IIRC, vcd don't have the normal block size (2048 bytes)
<rioghal> all4n, we can try it with gnomebaker but im not making any promises
<all4n> rioghal: I have tried already  :)  thanks
<rioghal> ok
<rausb0> all4n: dd can only handle data cds, not vcds or audio cds.
<all4n> rioghal and rausb0: I just read there is one called vcdimager..  I'll try that
<rioghal> all4n, oh yeah, i saw that in the repos
<all4n> rioghal: :)
<all4n> rioghal & rausb0: thanks guys..   wife calling, I'll look into vcdimager when I get back later
<rausb0> all4n: for copying of audio cds you need cdparanoia (and some gui frontend if you don't like the command line)
<holden> hi, is there a package for recompile the kernel on Dapper?
<all4n> rausb0: I like command line
<rausb0> all4n: good :)
<all4n> rausb0: :)
<all4n> rausb0 & rioghal: all right, bye guys, thanks again
<darko3d> ok, so what should i use, Xgl, or AIGLX
<bimberi> ubotu: tell holden about kernel | via /msg
<rafael> hallo
<rafael> is daar iemand
<rafael> ???
<rafael> Hello Is ther Some body
<rafael> ?
<monokrome> !depends
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depends - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<monokrome> sup rafael?
<holden> bimberi: thanks
<rausb0> rafael: yes we can see you
<bimberi> holden: yw :)
<rafael> Do yo Sitting behinde the screen?
<holden> bimberi: last question, is there a 686 kernel without SMP?
<arsalanyo> hi i have made the cd from grub iso so should i just boot it and auto repair the MBR , will it automatically pick the windows installation and ubuntu installation, i dont have the password for both the installations :)
<monokrome> rafael: Sorry, what do you mean?
<darko3d> ! beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<rafael> by
<darko3d> !beryl
<monokrome> !lmms
<monokrome> ! lmms
<ubotu> lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 1543 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<bimberi> holden: in dapper?  good question.  give me a minute ...
<holden> bimberi: yes, in Dapper
<holden> bimberi: unfortunately Ralink rt61 GPL driver doesn't work well with SMP and PREEMPT
<rafael> Hy I whant to connect a shared map how can I do that
<rafael> ?
<rafael> It is into UBUNTU
<arsalanyo> hi i have made the cd from grub iso so should i just boot it and auto repair the MBR , will it automatically pick the windows installation and ubuntu installation, i dont have the password for both the installations :)
<bimberi> holden: In dapper linux-686 and linux-686-smp both depend on linux-image-686 - so that is a No, there's just the one 686 kernel and it's SMP enabled
<rafael> Yoiu can do multiboot
<holden> bimberi: ok, now i'm sure, i'll install linux-386
<rafael> fhlghdflgdf
<rafael> Back
<monokrome> rafael: What is wrong?
<Wazm> ?
<arsalanyo> what about me guys :)
<rafael> Do jou know houw I can made a map shared for others
<rafael> ?
<monokrome> rafael: A map?
<monokrome> Sorry, I am not familiar with the term.
<darko3d> i updated lots of programs from the internet, is there anyway i can update these updates, so i don't have to do it again after every format
<rafael> I have a shared map on my Desktop
<monokrome> A shared directory?
<rafael> mayby
<monokrome> Are you in Ubuntu?
<rafael> Yes
<rausb0> rafael: map is the wrong term. i guess english is not your native language?
<gotit> dont guess be sure lol
<rausb0> gotit: heh
<rafael> Shared Directory
<rafael> ?
<gotit> whats in this your very own map rafael
<bienremi> iuiy
<rafael> A simple test file
<bienremi> hey
<monokrome> I think he means a mapped directory with Samba
<monokrome> rafael: Is that correct?
<gotit> on to you guys :)
<rafael> I read something about it, but dont now how
<rioghal> darko3d, well, there is an app that will clone the partitions on your hd, but updates are a necessary part of any distro.. youll be updating again and again even if you clone the drive
<rausb0> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gotit> what about me guys i think i asked a question too :)
<rausb0> rafael: do you want to share the directory over network or with other users on the same machine?
<rioghal> gotit, what was your question?
<gotit> hi i have made the cd from grub iso so should i just boot it and auto repair the MBR , will it automatically pick the windows installation and ubuntu installation, i dont have the password for both the installations :)
<rafael> Thanks for the link
<rafael> I go chec
<rafael> it
<rafael> Time for a Break
<cong0_natty> hi can i get a large order of mc runs to go
* cong0_natty craps his pants
* rioghal drags out her ignore list
<gotit> haha
* cong0_natty also drags out ignore list
<valehru_laptop> hey guys, I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01) wifi card.....Im running dapper x32.....the wifi card is not being recognised through network-admin however it is within the lspci output...
<cong0_natty> two can play that game
<valehru_laptop> any hints would be nice
* rausb0 is just testing espeak. funny, sounds like the sam speech synthesizer back on commodore 64. well, better :)
* scheuri thinks it is high noon in here
<cong0_natty> valehru you need the bcxx drivers
<soundray> valehru_laptop: is it a PCIe card?
<cong0_natty> bcmxx *
<valehru_laptop> soundray, its on a laptop
<cong0_natty> i have them some where i can put them on my site if you want?
* poulap is away: I'm busy
<valehru_laptop> I tried a few drivers but nothing seemed to help
<cong0_natty> you have to untar it to /lib/girmware
<rioghal> !away > poulap
<cong0_natty> firmware*
<gotit> hey hey can any body just pay a little attention to me plz
<soundray> !patience | gotit
<ubotu> gotit: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cong0_natty> these ones garenteed work valehru_laptop
<rioghal> gotit, if no one knows the answer to your question, what should all 892 of us say?
<cong0_natty> as long as you put them in /lib/firmware
<scheuri> hehe
<gotit> aha ok lol
<cong0_natty> ah shit my other box isnt on i cant get @ em @ the moment
<rausb0> gotit: i missed your question
<gotit> lol ok
<valehru_laptop> cong0_natty, where are the drivers you mentioned?
<valehru_laptop> cong0_natty, if they work I'll praise you from the high heavens.....the ones ive tried everywhere else don't seem to work.
<cong0_natty> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=462995
<cong0_natty> that should help you
<cong0_natty> they are native drivers the one specificaly designed for your card.
<gotit> i have that super grub cd, bootable , i have to repair the ubuntu grub boot menu, but dont have the widows or ubuntu password, actually its my admins comp and i did some mess with it
<cong0_natty> not ndiswrapper trying to wrap a win driver
<valehru_laptop> cong0_natty, thanks...checking it out now..
<cong0_natty> np
<soundray> !grub | gotit
<ubotu> gotit: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scheuri> gotit: my advice: run and hide...:)
<soundray> gotit: use the "Recovering..." instructions
<gotit> no no not lost it
<Juftus> valehru_laptop, I guess you already saw this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<gotit> will it need any password for that comps OS's
<valehru_laptop> Juftus, yeah I saw that one....didnt help me at all.
<soundray> gotit: you don't normally need a password to boot an OS, unless you have setup grub that way.
<rausb0> gotit: no. if you can boot the cd, you can mount the filesystem and chroot into it (as long as it's not encrypted)
<avenger__> yo
<gotit> thats cool
<Juftus> valehru_laptop: I have a 4318 myself, didn't quite work for me either... sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, and anyhow, it's an awful pain to get it going.
<scheuri> Juftus: valehru_laptop: have you tried with ndiswrapper? or is this guide actually pointing to it?
<valehru_laptop> yeah, i have a 4318 on a different machine....I can get it working perfectly in Dapper but not in edgy, I have since brought all my machines back to dapper...much more stable for my hardware it would seem
<gotit> one thing more i installed another OS pluging another hard drive in the sys, windows has detected it and there are two windows xp options shown there, i have removed 1 from windows bootmanager how to remove it from grub
<valehru_laptop> scheuri, what distro are you using?
<valehru_laptop> and whats the card?
<Juftus> scheuri: No, it isn't pointing to that. Didn't try Ndiswrapper. I quite rarely actually need wifi, and when I do, I just then boot into Windows.
<wolf> gaim crashes a few seconds after i log in... anyone know why? Im on Dapper, fully updated. # gaim -d gives lots of output including:
<wolf> g_log: gaim_base64_decode: assertion `text != NULL' failed
<wolf> Gaim has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.
<scheuri> valehru_laptop: I am using (k)ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) and I am NOT using wlan regularly...
<rausb0> gotit: the windows sections in grub's menu.lst usually contain a line "chainloader +1"
<scheuri> valehru_laptop: it was just a suggestions
<scheuri> *suggestion
<valehru_laptop> scheuri, whats your network card?
<scheuri> valehru_laptop: uhmm...good question...PCMCIA 3Com...
<Juftus> valehru_laptop, OK, thanks for the tip. I'm on Edgy now.
<valehru_laptop> I used fwcutter on this machine before, was only 11mbps...not good.
<gotit> scheuri: ok , now how to edit it
<scheuri> gotit: do NOT ask me...:)
<gotit> lol
<scheuri> gotit: as I have no idea what you are speaking of...;)
<gotit> heh
<scheuri> wolf: did that happen after you added some accounts?
<gotit> i have to remove 1 "windows xp professional" option from the boot menu of grub
<scheuri> wolf: oh wait...you are on 64bit? sorry....can't help you then
<rausb0> gotit: why did you insert the second harddisk anyway?
<gotit> aha , you know.... to do some nasty work lol
<valehru_laptop> brb, hopefully this works.
<scheuri> here we go...some nice answer...:)
<wolf> scheuri: I dont think so... though it may have happened only since upgrading to dapper (usually use gaim at work not here at home). No Im not on 64bit (not at home anyway :-) ) Why did u think that?
<soundray> scheuri: it doesn't say that. Base64 is just an encoding scheme, like uuencode
<scheuri> wolf: I thought so because I misread your error message...beg your pardon....(like soundray said)
<wolf> ok
<scheuri> wolf: have you tried to remove and install it again? maybe some troubles with dependencies?
<gotit> rausb0?? where r you bro :)
<scheuri> however, uuencode should be there anyway
<sorush20> hi people..
<rausb0> i will not support any windows related things
<sorush20> I have a problem with kubuntu wpa
<gotit> its not widows i have to remove it from grub menus
<sorush20> is there a really good how to on it?
<wolf> scheuri: havent tried that. will try now.
<scheuri> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gotit> already removed it from window menu but its still in grub
<scheuri> however, I can not really determine what "really good" means to you
<soundray> gotit: you've been told before, you need to edit your menu.lst. If you don't know how, you've got some reading to do.
<rausb0> gotit: so why don't you boot from cd and fix it?
<gotit> i have the grub boot cd , should i just boot from it and auto repair it
<gotit> ??
<sorush20> this is not working for me  wpa_passphrase NetworkEssid, I have substituted the NetworkEssid with my Essid but still no use
<rausb0> gotit: no, not auto repair it. boot it and edit the grub config file.
<sorush20> it just hangs what can I do /
<gotit> ok
<scheuri> gotit: you may also just tell your admin the truth and let him help you fix it
<gotit> but i need some more direction to manually repairing the grub config file
<gotit> no no NA
<scheuri> gotit: I was just saying
<Hobbsee> sorush20: then type in your passphrase.
<gotit> ok :)
<keithhhhh> Can anyone tell me how to format a new disk to fat32??
<Hobbsee> sorush20: which is why it says "# reading passphrase from stdin"
<valehru> gah...didnt work.
<scheuri> keithhhhh: is it mounted? does cfdisk see the disk?
<lastnode__> keithhhhh, mkdosfs
<rausb0> gotit: do you have any knowledge of the unix command line?
<sorush20> Hobbsee: I have a BeBox from bethere.co.uk, they send the box with wpa psk encryption to me
<keithhhhh> scheuri: I think it is
<gotit> rausb0: how could i edit the grub config file
<gotit> nopw
<sorush20> its a key that is hex decimal
<rausb0> gotit: then its gonna be hard...
<scheuri> gotit: well, in this case....tell your admin the truth and let him help you fix it
<gotit> i can do it :)
<Hobbsee> sorush20: right, so why are you trying to generate the passphrase for it, if you've already got the key?
<Hobbsee> !wpa > sorush20
<sorush20> well that is what the documentation says so..
<gotit> if someone give me the right direction i can do it i suppose
* kenzumi[away]  slaps alukard around a bit with a large trout
<Hobbsee> sorush20: if you already have the key, you may as well take what it is, and keep following the instructions
<Janchi> a BeBox? Wow, a cool piece of history
<mnepton> Hobbit or PPC?
<Hobbsee> sorush20: so you've got something like ae51d980bbd3827ac042dd02762a99aa154118c2112705f9a45689b595361e15, so put it in the file where it says psk=
<valehru> hmm...now I have no eth1 at all...wtf?
<Hobbsee> (as the documentation tells you)
<rausb0> gotit: i don't know the grub boot cd, so i cannot tell which tools you have on it
<dsb> hi
<mchonis> anyone know how to convert .m4a files to .mp3?
<gotit> thats super grub cd
<rausb0> gotit: i don't know that either
<wolf> scheuri: to uninstall requires removing ubuntu-desktop. That sound scary?!?!
<gotit> .9508 ver
<gotit> oh
<mikl> mchonis: will that is possible, it is ruinous to your sound quality
<mikl> s/will/while/
<gotit> now thats a prob
<scheuri> wolf: actually it is not that scary (however, it really scared me too the first time)...."ubuntu-desktop" is not a real package
<rausb0> gotit: if i have to fix things, i boot my own live cd
<scheuri> wolf: it is a virtual one which links several packages together
<scheuri> wolf: easily spoken
<bimberi> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<mchonis> so theres no way to convert to decent sounding mp3s?
<Janchi> sorush20: oops, it's not the ancient BeBox but something else. too bad
<scheuri> wolf: now...you installed ubuntu-desktop with all the linked packages that belongs to that virtual package...
<gotit> http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/
<scheuri> wolf: and now you are removing one...meaning that you do NOT have ubuntu-desktop anymore on your desktop but your OWN specific configuration
<scheuri> wolf: that is why it is removed as well
<mikl> mchonis: there is no easy way (that I know of) - you'll probably have to do some commandline wizardry with sox and other things
<scheuri> wolf: it is just not "ubuntu-desktop" anymore without gaim....therefore that virtual package is delete was well
<gotit> Super Grub Disk is a bootable floppy or CDROM that is oriented towards system rescue, specifically for repairing the booting process. Super Grub Disk is simply a Grub Disk with a lot of useful menus. It can activate partitions, boot partitions, boot MBRs, boot your former OS (Linux or another one) by loading menu.lst from your hard disk, automatically restore Grub on your MBR, swap hard disks in the BIOS, and boot from any available disk d
<wolf> scheuri: ok I understand now... thanks for the explanation.
<scheuri> wolf: very welcome...
<sorush20> it seems like the Broadcom chip set is not supported by the wpa_supplicant.. its ojnly available with http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/support.html
<sorush20> http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/swc.php
<mchonis> well, is there any way to play m4a files in ubuntu?
<skizm> man i just spent 2 hours trying to get the live cd install to work, i had what seems to be a common problem with ati cards, and i followed a tutorial on how to fix it...  but the tutorial had an error ;/
<skizm> To do this restart the live-cd and press F6 and remove "quiet splash --" from the boot options. Now you will get a command prompt when X fails to start. Once you are at the command prompt type "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and locate the line "ati" and exchange it for "radeon". Save and start X by typing "startx".
<Hobbsee> skizm: what was the error?
<Hobbsee> skizm: x didnt start?
<ashiaka> ..
<skizm> sure, sounds simple enough..  it took me 40 minutes to realize i should use sudo to get access to save the file
<skizm> yes, that was the problem
<rafael> How can I get Samba
<skizm> i fixed it now, i guess : \
<Hobbsee> skizm: ahh.  where was this howto?
<Hobbsee> !samba > rafael
<skizm> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/GCDrivers
<rausb0> gotit: that cd seems not to be a standalone linux system, just the grub bootloader
<sorush20> my psk is not this big..
<sorush20>  psk=b22ec921c254c73f99b31b76ff876692ecde36839a1f2d92150829e6afcb5515
<gotit> yes it is
<sorush20> its noly about 6 digits
<rausb0> gotit: i guess it won't help you
<Hobbsee> sorush20: that'd be the passphrase.
<gotit> and it can autorepair the grub bootloader
<rausb0> gotit: i don't trust things like "autorepair"
<rausb0> gotit: usually they make things worse
<gotit> aah so what do you suggest than
<rafael> Do I get to install it from the Terminal screen
<rafael> ???
<Hobbsee> rafael: or from synaptic
<rausb0> gotit: you have have a live cd like damn small linux or knoppix around?
<Hobbsee> rausb0: depends what it is.  update-grub is fairly safe.
<Hobbsee> gotit: what's the problem with grub/
<rafael> Is that Posible to
<gotit> rausb0:i can buy one
<Hobbsee> rafael: yes
<rafael> ok
<bimberi> rafael: yes, you can install from terminal
<gotit> the bootloader is gone and i have to repair it
<rafael> I'll go install
<rafael> Thanks
<firefoxman> can this be run on the nintendods
<Hobbsee> !grub > gotit
<rausb0> Hobbsee: but he actually doesnt want to repair it. he wants to remove one of the windows sections from menu.lst, but has no knowledge of the command line.
<sorush20> the pass phrase I have that is printed on the back of the wireless box on the company is in this format 1234A12A12
<Hobbsee> rausb0: ahhh....
<firefoxman> can this be run on the nintendods
<firefoxman> can this be run on the nintendodsn
<rausb0> gotit: you said you only want to remove a section. you didn't say the bootloader was gone.
<siloe> My CDROM error. http://rafb.net/paste/results/P8SBsV52.html
<Hobbsee> sorush20: you're sure it's a wpa one?  try it, and see if it connects.  ie, put that through the wpa_passprhase, and try
<firefoxman> can this be run on the nintendods
<siloe> What solve my problem?
<Hobbsee> firefoxman: not to my knowledge
<firefoxman> ok
<Hobbsee> firefoxman: patience
<gotit> rausb0: yah i thought i can reinstall it with the super grub and than remove a section
<rag> hi * , please anyone know about descriptions list for package software of adept, synaptic, etc?
<The_Jack_of_Club> how do i force a comp to get a dhcp ip address, my laptop is connecting to the network but its not trying to receive from dhcp
<rag> with other languages on descriptions lists, software list
<Hobbsee> gotit: can you type one thing on the command line, then you can edit grub via  GUI?
<rausb0> gotit: well, i don't know this super grub cd, so i cant tell you how to reinstall grub with it
<Hobbsee> gotit: grub's controled by just a text file, you just delete whichever sections you dont want
<gotit> i can reinstall it but dont know how to remove the section
<gotit> ok how to edit that section
<rausb0> gotit: then first reinstall it, just to be able to boot again
<Hobbsee> gotit: in a command line, type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" without the quotes
<Hobbsee> gotit: and put in your password where it asks.  that gives you the file in gedit, a text editor
<gotit> and i dont have the permission to enter gui
<Hobbsee> why?
<gotit> cause it not my comp
<gotit> lol
<rausb0> gotit: you expect us to help you breaking in a machine that isn't yours?
<gotit> i already breaked in now i want to clean the mess
<gotit> lol
<rafael> Whats the command for getting Samba into the Terminal
<wasp_ems> hello how can i check the md5 of a dvd?
<rausb0> gotit: no. you want _us_ to clean the mess.
<rafael> I ve just getting the updates from package files
<gotit> no way
<wasp_ems> anyone?
<dudanogueira> hello! does anyone knows if the texas instruments card reader that came into my toshiba works on edgy?
<gotit> i will do it my self i just need the right direction
<rafael> I Saw Samba in the list of updates
<rafael> but I think I need something more to install, I Think
<Hobbsee> gotit: so what access do you have to the machine?
<gotit> Halp Halp plz bro's help i am need of it
<gotit> physical access lol
<rausb0> gotit: what's so funny about it?
<KDEfanboy> anyone happen to  use PixelView PlayTV Pro Ultra tuner/capture card?
<gotit> oh i am sorry for that
<arepie> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Hobbsee> gotit: do you have the root password, or sudo access?
<gotit> nope
<gotit> but i can plug another hard drive and install anything
<wolf> scheuri: total reinstall of gaim, and it still crashes. Not when I run it you understand, but a few seconds after I log in, and my contacts have downloaded. Any ideas? Some may have chinese chars in their aliases, and I have seen bug reports maybe related to that. But set to not download aliases gaim still crashes.
<darko3d> how can i install a bluetooth driver
<Vieng> hi
<Vieng> im very new to ubuntu
<gotit> hobbsee
<Vieng> i want to install yahoo messenger
<Vieng> how i can do that
<mnepton> Vieng: you already have it. GAIM.
<gotit> hobbsee: ican install grub or ubuntu in another hard drive if i have to
<Janchi> Vieng: use GAIM
<Vieng> uhm not yet
<Vieng> how can i get that
<Janchi> Vieng: you must have. It is default under Internet
<mnepton> Vieng: Applications -> Internet -> GAIM Internet Messenger
<rafael> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<gotit> hobbsee:or i can boot from the live cd and fix the prob if its possible
<rafael> I get this error
<Hobbsee> gotit: any of htem will require either a reformat, or a command line
<darko3d> how can i install a bluetooth driver
<wolf> scheuri: total reinstall of gaim, and it still crashes. Not when I run it you understand, but a few seconds after I log in, and my contacts have downloaded. Any ideas? Some contacts may have chinese chars in their aliases, and I have seen bug reports maybe related to that. But set to not download aliases gaim still crashes.
<gotit> Hobbsee: i have a spare hard drive
<Hobbsee> gotit: that'll still require you using the command line, in telling it where to install
<gotit> Hobbsee: you want me to install ubuntu on that
<scheuri> wolf: might be an UTF-8 issue...ssorry...dont know
<Hobbsee> gotit: if you just want to remove windows from grub, i'd just remove that section from the config file.
<rafael> I get error that process uses the program into anotther programe
<skizm> great, i got it installed but after rebooting i just get a black screen :D
<gotit> Hobbsee: to access the config file i need an access to ubuntu drive, not possible with windows either live cd or ubuntu on another drive
<wolf> scheuri: thanks 4 trying
<skizm> strange, because x loaded on the live cd after making that change to xorg.conf
<wolf> anyone else? Gaim crashes soon after login. Not when I run it you understand, but a few seconds after I log in, and my contacts have downloaded. Any ideas?
<Vieng> uhm i have no Gaim account
<dilll> hello can anyone please help me installing Nvidia drivers?
<Hobbsee> !nvidia > dilll
<Janchi> Vieng: you only need your yahoo account
<quik_> is there any trick to init.d files other than having them with the right permissions etc?
<rafael> hi
<Janchi> Add account -> Yahoo
<quik_> do they have to be enabled or anything?
<skizm> really quick so i can test and see if xorg.conf got screwed up during install, how can i get a command line instead of attempting to load x during boot
<Janchi> Vieng: the rest speaks for itself
<dilll> !nvidia | dilll
<ubotu> dilll: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hobbsee> gotit: ahh, i see.  you can modify it with the live cd.  (mount the drive, browse to the file, edit the file as root)
<rafael> I am downloading the updates for install Samba
<Janchi> Vieng: GAIM is a multi-protocol client that handle various chatproviders
<bilss_> hi
<Vieng> ok i'll try
<rafael> How can i Install it when i have downloaded it, Somebody tels me that i needed someting else olso
<gotit> Hobbsee: i have never seen ubuntu running :)
<bilss_> who to find ut if smbfs is running
<bilss_> out
<rafael> I need smbfs to
<rafael> it is for sharing maps
<dilll> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<rafael> it is for sharing Direwctory
<gotit> Hobbess:i once installed red hat 2.something it was easy i guess after that i was not intouch with computers
<bilss_> apt-get install smbfs
<Daviey> Hi, anybody got a USB DVD-RW drive to work yet?
<bilss_> i know what its for but i need to know if its running
<gotit> Hobbsee: which live cd you suggest me to buy i am sending some one to buy it for me please tell me the name
<rafael> thanks
<bilss_> root@xstation:/home/alex# mount -t smbfs -o username=Administrator password=xxxxxx  //172.16.0.128/C$/mnt/share
<bilss_> Could not resolve mount point //172.16.0.128/C$/mnt/share
<pyro> hey guys :)
<bilss_> are the spaces in the correct places?
<pyro> just wondering if anyone knows of a good drive / mount point utility i can apt-get ?
<stefg> Hi, is there a way of saving my current selection of packages to a file? I want to be able to take this file to a different system and tell apt: Here's the packages I want installed, remove all others and install the missing ones....
<gotit> hobbsee : live cd  for ubuntu??
<skizm> okay, i booted in recovery mode and checked xorg.conf and it's configured to the same driver the live cd was using, but i still get a black screen instead of x loading : /
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<gotit> hobsee: sent someone to buy it from the market
<bimberi> stefg:  dpkg --get-selections
<gotit> hobbsee: i thought it is possible to repair the MBR with the super grub bootable cd
<hyakuhei> hey all, should I be worried that "aptitude remove brltty" wants to remove "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<bimberi> !ubuntu-desktop | hyakuhei
<ubotu> hyakuhei: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<hyakuhei> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> hyakuhei: yw :)
<gotit> hobbsee is gone i think
<gotit> hah
<bimberi> yep, 23:30 in Hobbsee-land
<gotit> aah so is there any one else to help me
<gotit> ?
<darko3d> i need a step by step walk-through to install beryl/emerald something simple that i can actually understand, please
<Nlytn> hi, i've just installed ubuntu this morning - its going great. over the past 10 minutes, I think it was after i installed the fglrx drivers, everything keep lagging for a few seconds... mouse will get stuck, and things seem to get buffered and all come at once - any ideas please? :)
<wijnand> Nlytn isn't that the ati drivers?
<Nlytn> wijnand: yep
<wijnand> did you use the package or did you do this manually?
<bienremi> hgas
<bienremi> dmnfhsdjfhskjdfh
<bienremi> jsdgfjsdgf
<bienremi> ] gdkfjhs
<Nlytn> i used the package
<bienremi> dgfk] 
<bienremi> jkgjg
<gotit> i have to repair my MBR and need to edit it too i have super grub cd and windows and ubuntu installed in different drives but mbr is just reading windows it was reading ubuntu day before yesterday but not now i dont no why
<bienremi> fhf
<bienremi> fdj
<bienremi> hf
<bienremi> bbbbbbbbbb
<irax> hello
<bienremi> jklksdfsa
<bienremi> ;fdlskfs;lkdfhs;df
<bienremi> lkjsdhflkasjdh
<bienremi> lkjsdfslkfdj
<bienremi> lksjfdsladfkj
<bienremi> kekekeke
<Fawk3> when I try to install ubuntu 6.10 on my comp... the screen turns black after the loading... what can the problem be?
<gotit> bienremi : what do you want
<bienremi> nothing
<skizm> Fawk3: is that after installation?
<Fawk3> no... before
<skizm> oh
<Fawk3> :(
<wijnand> go tit: it's probably a matter of setting the active partition
<gotit> whats the latest version of grub
<skizm> do you have an ati card
<Fawk3> yeah
<gotit> wijnand: ok how can i solve the prob
<luisbg> since the ubuntu installation cd is live... there is no live cd? (have to use one to extract the data of a broken computer)
<skizm> try this
<skizm> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/GCDrivers
<wijnand> gotit probably just run the grub script again
<SinnerG> My server went down for couple of hours, now that it is back up, I cant reach my domain anymore: just the ip and afaik the zone record is still correct :s
<Fawk3> oki, ty ;) skizm ;)
<gotit> wijnand: can it be done with the super grub cd
<wijnand> no clue
<wijnand> i have never heard of super grub
<gotit> Super Grub Disk is a bootable floppy or CDROM that is oriented towards system rescue, specifically for repairing the booting process. Super Grub Disk is simply a Grub Disk with a lot of useful menus. It can activate partitions, boot partitions, boot MBRs, boot your former OS (Linux or another one) by loading menu.lst from your hard disk, automatically restore Grub on your MBR, swap hard disks in the BIOS, and boot from any available disk d
<gotit> http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/
<wijnand> gotit if it's a hack of grub i'd say it would work
<Atlas95> hello
<Atlas95> how to change the label of one usb key without format it?
<wijnand> hi Atlas95
<gotit> ok guys thanks alot
<dilll> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<darko3d> i need a step by step walk-through to install beryl/emerald something simple that i can actually understand, please
<Atlas95> please
<skizm> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<skizm> there you go
<dilll> thank u
<darko3d> i have dapper not edgy
<stefg> bimberi: thx,  reading about dpkg --set-selections atm.... Do you know if there is a way of doing it with synaptic? I'd rather avoid letting my mum using the terminal, and just want to mail a file to her, which she then can use to make synaptic install and remove all the required packs
<darko3d> nvm
<sod75> howdy yall
<Acke_ubu> Hey, would you know if bluetooth is supported on a mac mini g4 running edgy?
<dilll> is that a good way to install beryl?  does it use my nvidia drivers?
<dilll> omg when i go into beryl gnome all i get is a cursor nothing happens what do i do?
<dilll> omg when i go into beryl gnome all i get is a cursor nothing happens what do i do?
<wijnand> you stop fretting.
<dilll> .join #beryl
<kliklik> Can I just make new folder in /usr/share/fonts/truetype and put some ttf fonts in there or do I have to change some config file, or regenerate fonts cache.. how do I do it?
<wijnand> kliklik have you tried the wiki?
<tfny_> Hi, is there an software availiable like webalizer which can handle simpler log files like the ip+referer so I only can list hits/visits/referer ? because if i use webalizer I need the whole apache access log which gets very big after a day on my server :)
<dilll> wijnand, but i need beryl :(
<wijnand> need?
<kliklik> wijnand, sorry, no.. was on irc so I've thought just to pop in and ask :)
<joejaxx> tfny_: hello
<dilll> yes beryl is so so beutiful
<joejaxx> tfny_: webalizer - Web server log analysis program
<joejaxx> tfny_: yes there is
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> tfny_: oh nevermind you want an alternative
<pyro> *yawn*
<leafw> any clues on how to have applications put their menu at the top, fixed, a-la-macosx?
<leafw> for gnome that is
<joejaxx> leafw: i do not think that is possible
<leafw> joejaxx : er, kde can, now that's surprising
<joejaxx> leafw: maybe there is a panel applet that i am not aware of
<tfny_> joejaxx, the problem is that webalizer only uses the "combined" log-format from the apache, but this log format is too big for me, the log files are getting to big :-/
<wijnand> leafw that can't be done
<rausb0> leafw: kde can do that only for its own apps
<rafael> Hello
<joejaxx> wijnand: yeah that is what i though
<joejaxx> thought*
<rafael> I whant to install swat
<wijnand> leafw that is a QT vs GTK thing
<joejaxx> tfny_: :(
<leafw> oh well, thanks guys
<rafael> How can I do that
<rafael> ?
<wijnand> sure
<joejaxx> leafw: you are most welcome
<joejaxx> rafael: that is a game right?
<wijnand> rafael have you tried the package manager?
<rafael> no
<leafw> kde has way more functionality, but the gnome is way easier to use ... but kde consumes like ALL resources, and gnome takes a much smaller chunk ... endless back and forth.
<rafael> I can do it olso into the terminal
<joejaxx> ahhh
<irax> /#linux
<wijnand> leafw i know what you mean
<joejaxx> rafael: it is a samba tool
<irax> #linux
<wijnand> leafw my easy solution was to buy a mac ;)
<rafael> but the package manager is easier
<leafw> wijnand : I own macs, great hardware. But I run ubuntu on them.
<rafael> Yes
<rafael> Ive already instald Samba
<wijnand> leafw you use ubuntu on recent macs too?
<leafw> wijnand : macosx is even worse than KDE in resource consumption. You can't even run java with 98% percent of all ram without paging beyond 70%
<rafael> and smbfs
<leafw> wijnand : on core 2 duos? Haven't tried
<joejaxx> tfny_: i do not know :( analog? awstats?
<wijnand> leafw: i have an iMac G5... runs nicely (until i start playing games)
<leafw> wijnand : but considering they are x86 ,it should run just the same (graphics cards who knows)
<tfny_> joejaxx, jepp have found awstats, looking great
<joejaxx> tfny_: :D
<wijnand> leafw: the graphics on the intel macs are either ati or intel, they should work fine
<leafw> wijnand: G5 machine is what torvalds uses for developemnt, I've heard.
<luisbg> if I want to take the data out the hd of a computer with a broken OS, using the ubuntu cd is a good idea (run it live, copy the data to a safe place and then formating the hd)?
<wijnand> hehe
<geokok> Hi. I have a dvd-camera and want to edit the video footage. What app would u recommend??
<leafw> wijnand : then no problem. I will get one by january.
<joejaxx> geokok: is it dv?
<luisbg> geokok, cinelerra, but it's not in ubuntu/debian yet
<sod75> geokok_81: kino
<wijnand> leafw i want a macbook
<luisbg> wijnand, me too
<geokok> joejaxx: no its not mini-dv . it records straight to a dvd disc
<cheesy> my win2k won't boot (INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE) after installing ubuntu
<wijnand> leafw: tempted to wait for when they ship with leopard though (i guess that's not really a big issue for you ;)
<tomsa> Hello, I am using ubuntu edgy and I have the following error when I try to run python : $ python
<tomsa> python: relocation error: python: symbol , version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<tomsa> Any idea ?
<geokok> sod75: kino wont load the files from the dvd
<cheesy> what can i do?
<irax> #linux
<joejaxx> geokok: you want kino since cinelerra is not in debian/ubuntu yet
<sod75> geokok: sorry, thought you said dv not dvd
<joejaxx> oh wait dvd?
<luisbg> joejaxx, yeah... kino is nice too
<joejaxx> geokok: hmm hold that thought
<leafw> wijnand : in my experience, macosx is not worth using until at the latest release, i.e. 10.2.8, 10.3.9, 10.4.8 ... all previous versions are buggy like hell, exposed mostly in RAM and performance-demanding apps.
<geokok> geokok_81: same nic..same age?? same country maybe??
<joejaxx> luisbg: his camcorder records to dvds
<leafw> wijnand : so I won't run leopard until, like, december 2007
<luisbg> joejaxx, oooooh
<luisbg> leafw, what's the actual version of panther?
<wijnand> leafw hehe
<leafw> luisbg : 10.3.9 at the moment
<luisbg> leafw, stable! =)
<joejaxx> geokok: i am trying to think of what you could use :\
<wijnand> leafw i agree about the first revision but i've run tiger since 10.4.2 and never had any issues
<geokok> joejaxx: ok am waiting patiently :)
<luisbg> joejaxx, ffmpeg to pass the dvd to quality avi?
<joejaxx> luisbg: maybe
<leafw> wijnand : try to run java apps. Try to run python apps. Try to run webservers with perl/php scripts. Try to use Adobde CS 2 Photoshop with 1Gb images.
<cheesy> my win2k won't boot (INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE) after installing ubuntu. what can i do?
<skizm> editing video that's already been compressed will decrease quality, so you want to transcode it as few times as possibl
<skizm> e
<joejaxx> luisbg: he is probably going to have to convert the dvd video into another media format as you said
<wijnand> leafw java is slow as hell on any system :)
<Mart0n> Any1 here have experience with ATI fglrx and wine.. By default they will not work together..
<skizm> if it was me i would use huffyuv or another lossless codec for editing
<joejaxx> luisbg: because kino is not going to import a dvd Lol
<darkbishop> can anyone guide me on installing wine
<geokok> darkbishop: yes
<leafw> wijnand : that is not true. Java is slow in macs, because apple insists in rewriting all the threading and windowing system.
<geokok> darkbishop: its in the repos. install from synaptic
<joejaxx> darkbishop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<pyro> hey guys, has anyone had the problem of not being able to move any gdesklet apps below a certian point on the screen? they just bounce and wont move to the bottom. Xine also does the same thing :/
<wijnand> leafw: you mean in the java they supply?
<iwkse> leafw: isn't jave just slow?
<cheesy> darkbishop: sudo apt-get install wine
<wijnand> leafw so would it help to just download java straight from sun?
<leafw> wijnand : in my experience, java apps are between 1.5x and 2x compared to C++
<joejaxx> darkbishop: that has alot of documentation :D
<leafw> wijnand : java from sun doesn't run on macs.
<joejaxx> darkbishop: you might want to run wincfg after you install it
<joejaxx> geokok: you are probably going to want to convert the dvd video into another format and then import it into kino
<darkbishop> joejaxx:but there is no wincfg???
<wijnand> leafw shows you i never tried :)
<mathis__> I want to run an ubuntu dapper drake, but I need x.org 6.8.x. is that possible without fsck'in up dpkg?
<geokok> joejaxx: I was thinking if taking the files seperately from the VIDEO_TS and edit in avidemux. but what the..?
<joejaxx> darkbishop: there is i was just saying you want to run it after you install wine :)
<leafw> wijnand : nothing wrong there.
<wijnand> mathis__ any reason for not using edgy?
<geokok> :joejaxx: to what should I convert?
<mathis__> wijnand: edgy is also okay, the thing I depend on is x.org _6.8_ :/
<[GuS] > bonjour...
<joejaxx> geokok: that is a question i whould not be able to answer you might want to talk to skizm
<wijnand> mathis__ sounds like a bad idea to install it if it's not in the repositories
<geokok> joejaxx: ok..thanks...
<joejaxx> geokok: he mentioned something about a lossless codec
<darkbishop> oh u have to install wine from the start... not just the game folder
<mathis__> wijnand: well yeah, that's what I thought, too ;)
<joejaxx> geokok: you are most welcome
<geokok> skizm: uhm...hi.....can i ask something
<darkbishop> ok thx for the guide guys... its really helpfull
<joejaxx> darkbishop: you are most welcome
<geokok> joejaxx: dont think i can talk to him now......what app to use for converting?
<asakalli> hello
<mathis__> wijnand: atm I'm thinkin about installing breezy. I have a set-top box and the only driver that does tv out is some binary proprietary thing directly from intel, and they're only supporting xorg <= 6.8.2
<rausb0> espeak is funny: http://84.179.125.157:28392/
<Glz> Hello i ge allways something when i reboot .it stopes to check when it check root files system then i get error about .that the system is read-only .can one of you plzzzz .tell me how to delete thoes windows files from my linux !!!!
<Glz> so ubuntu can work fine
<joejaxx> geokok: transcode
<Glz> cause i have mounted the windows stufff
<Glz> and i didnt do it correct
<Glz> )
<Glz> :(
<geokok> joejaxx: ok thanks once more..off to create awesome movies then!!!
<joejaxx> geokok: you are most welcome :)
<Glz> so this error pupps allways up when i am starting my computer
<Glz> is there a way to unmount the stuff
<Glz> ?
<bigz> i got a question for you all..
<joejaxx> how do you have it mounted?
<mathis__> wijnand: so, you also see no possibility to run x.org 6.8 on dapper/edgy?
<darkbishop> what is the command for mounting an ntfs system so it can be read/write.. rite now i only mount it in read only
<Pupeno> What program do you recommend to read RSS feeds (like akregator in Kubuntu) ?
<bigz> how would i go about installing my belin wireless g pci card to unbuntu im new want to learn it ... but i cant get my network up and running i have been reading all day cant seem to find anything.
<mathis__> Pupeno: liferea
<joejaxx> bigz: what model?
<kud0s> !wifi | bigz
<ubotu> bigz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bigz> i did read through all that..
<bigz> model: F5D7000
<kud0s> hehe, ok do you know what your chipset is then, and is it supported?
<joejaxx> kud0s: ubotu he said he read that lol
<syncmaster> darkbishop: chech this site: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<ChatUser> Hi, can anybody helps on - how to install minimum x for vmware purpose ?
<bigz> kud0s: i dont have a clue lol... im new to linux ..
<rausb0> bigz: you have to know the chipset. what type of card is it (cardbus/usb/...)?
<Mart0n> when enabling fglrx in xorg.conf wine crashes with some "wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address 0x7bc297bc (thread 0009), starting debugger.." Any1 who can help?
<deaa> !KING Palapa Taman Remaja Surabaya-Lusiana Safara - Terpesona.mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KING Palapa Taman Remaja Surabaya-Lusiana Safara - Terpesona.mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<syntaxx> this will be my first time installing ubuntu.. can anyone guide me?
<Mart0n> even winecfg crashes..
<nownot> how do i find out what disk a parition is on like hd0 or hd1 etc
<Rico> any one using bluetooth keyboard in ubuntu?
<bigz> rausb0: its a pci card..
<iwkse> syntaxx: 1. take the cd, put in cdrom..boot..install. Thats all
<Rico> help me
<voidmage> as soon as my drive gets here, i'm going to install ubuntu
<voidmage> yay
<joejaxx> bigz: ok
<joejaxx> bigz: this is what you want to do
<syntaxx> im having a little problem in partition.. whenever i put / it says no root filesystem
<gimmulf> Damn, firefox still crashes on some pages using flash
<iwkse> syntaxx: edgy, right?
<joejaxx> bigz: do you have the firmware?
<bigz> install my wiress lcard so i can get on the net, at the moment i had to switch back to my windows partition
<nownot> pls someone
<bigz> somewhere..
<gaute> hey.. so what happends if i put feisty in my sources.list ? running edgy? (still have edgy in sources)
<syntaxx> iwkse: dapper
<voidmage> you'll get the feisty packages?
<voidmage> :P
<iwkse> syntaxx: it seems to be a bug...
<joejaxx> bigz: did you try installing ndiswrapper?
<gaute> voidmage: will it break or can i upgrade and use the development version?
<iwkse> syntaxx: of the installer
<voidmage> not sure actually
<voidmage> haven't tried it
<nownot> how do i find out what disk a parition is on like hd0 or hd1 etc
<gaute> heey... got a distribution upgrade possibility.. cool..
<gaute> sure ill break my system now as usual..
<voidmage> still wouldn't do it though
<joejaxx> nownot: df -h
<voidmage> will probably break it
<gaute> voidmage: can't resist..
<voidmage> feisty isn't due out for another 6 months
<voidmage> right now it probably looks no different than debian sid
<darkbishop> yehhh the wine stuff is working.. thx guys.....
<gaute> voidmage: hum ok. but got to go. probably won't be back since nothing works :)
<gaute> bye
<joejaxx> darkbishop: you are most welcome :)
<voidmage> heh. hope he doesn't break anything.
<joejaxx> voidmage: i hope not either
<syntaxx> iwkse: i think it works now hmm 2 gig swap and 35gig / is fine right? no custom partition
<dilll> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dilll> ok
<voidmage> syntaxx: I'd recommend a /home partition
<iwkse> syntaxx: ok
<Sp4rKy> hi
<dilll> hi
<voidmage> That way if stuff breaks and you have to reinstall, you'll still have all your stuff
<iwkse> syntaxx: do you have 1GB ram?
<Sp4rKy> please, i've some issue during sympa mailing lmist manager configuration
<NickVolt> anybody have any suggestions for server monitoring software? I need to be able to configure it to attempt a connection on a certain port.... ?
<Rico> Help, about bluetooth keyboard on ubuntu LTS.
<skizm> what the hell?  it booted this time without me changing anything o_O
<skizm> oh well i won't complain
<Sp4rKy> when i try to do  /etc/init.d/sympa start, i get the error "Missing files"
<syntaxx> voidmage: its ok.. this will just a desktop install im using freebsd just wanna mess up with beryl lol
<Sp4rKy> but there's nothing in the log :/
<syntaxx> iwkse: yes
<nownot> ok well right now my sata drives are sda and sdb and sdb is hd0, will sda be hd1 and first ide drive be hd2
<Sp4rKy> does anyone can help me please ?
<nofxx> hey....now that every thing was running cool.... just restarted my pc and ubuntu dosent show things... I have to pass the mouse to go "revealing" the screen........arggg.. any idea ?!!?
<nofxx> gnome
<syntaxx> voidmage: and by the way cedega's .deb works here fine right?
<voidmage> nownot: all sata drives are sd*
<nofxx> and when I close, i need to go again passing the mouse to clean what was there
<nofxx> close some window, i mean
<luisbg> when I launched the ubuntu cd it hasn't mounted me the hard drive of the computer?
<voidmage> syntaxx: should work
<voidmage> most debian packages work fine on ubuntu
<nownot> yes i know but in grub root is hd0 and it boots so when i add the ide drive for boot what should the correct root
<Janchi> luisbg: that is correct, It should work that way
<Janchi> luisbg: Why do you want to mount the harddrive?
* deaa assalamu'alaikum semuah nyaa
<luisbg> Janchi, because I need to make a backup of the files on it
<voidmage> if i want to replace my monitor, it's just as simple as plugging in the new one and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Sp4rKy> pleasse
<Janchi> luisbg: May I make a suggestion then? Better use Knoppix. It automounts all partitions and has good NTFS support
<luisbg> Janchi, true
<voidmage> isn't ntfs-3g a good driver now?
<PriceChild> voidmage: matter of opinion
<PriceChild> voidmage: be careful
<PriceChild> voidmage: all NTFS write support may be considered "dodgy"
<syncmaster> i have't yet destroyed anything with ntfs-3g yet :-)
<Janchi> PriceChild: true, but for backup purposes it is sufficient
<iwkse> neither me
<l3on_> excuse me, but the grive's repository is too able ? for dapper
<l3on_> for edgy are down
* dudanogueira ouvindo tranceira com sons do street fight
<iwkse> syncmaster: if you wanna some crash or similar..try with amule and give the incoming path to a ntfs partition
<Janchi> iwkse: yikes, you are bad
<iwkse> :)
<syntaxx> voidmage: ok after the 100% i just need to reboot right?
<darkbishop> ano... minasan. im just wondering.. if i install a game using wine.. where do the file been keep?
<syncmaster> iwkse: I have made some simple copy/delete stuff, not that kind of yet.
<iwkse> syncmaster: copy, delete, move..works great
<iwkse> syncmaster: but i guess when it is stressed...
<syncmaster> I have noticed that
<Janchi> darkbishop: in a hidden file in your /home/user folder: .wine
<darkbishop> Janchi:oh ok.. thx
<Janchi> darkbishop: each container will have its own folder
<deusjevoo> is the whole game put inthere?
<deusjevoo> or just some wine things ?
<Janchi> deusjevoo: yep, just like under windows
<deusjevoo> can't you set that to another drive?
<voidmage> ~/.wine/Program\ Files\blah
<Discerer> so I was wondering about FTP
<Discerer> what's the easiest way to set up an FTP on a generic ubuntu 6.05 installation?
<Janchi> deusjevoo: I think so, but I never bothered with it.
<nathansnook7> Can someone explain how to figure out why events/0 take up allot of system resources?
<voidmage> How can I import my firefox profile fron windows?
<Janchi> deusjevoo: but since you can tailor anything you like in Linux
<deusjevoo> well, just still in the works for looking a good ditsro for me to use
<felixjet> anyone have installed the murrine themes succesfull? i do as the manual say but i cant get it working at 100% :(
<Janchi> voidmage: should be easy: just copy it from the win directory and put in in the hidden FF folder
<deusjevoo> good to see some practical questions come by
<voidmage> alright
<voidmage> wouldn't happen to know if anything in user.js or another file would need some edits?
<devilsadvocate> for what?
<voidmage> for importing my firefox profile from windows
<Janchi> voidmage: I have a thread in my blog about that http://opensourcelearning.info/blog/?cat=8&paged=3
<voidmage> thanks
<PecisDarbs> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<devilsadvocate> voidmage, just copying it should work
<Guardian> hi, what's different between a package for 6.06 and a package for 6.10 ?
<Janchi> voidmage: even the extensions should work
<deusjevoo> isn't there a Dutch Ubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> Guardian, they are built with the rest of the distro in mind
<Janchi> deusjevoo: you can select dutch as a language during install
<raghu206> how to copy video cds in ubuntu it says i/o error pls some one help
<Discerer> what's the easiest way to set up an FTP on a generic ubuntu 6.06 installation?
<Janchi> deusjevoo: during bootup it is either F2 or F4
<Janchi> deusjevoo: but you see it: language
<deusjevoo> and the endresult is completely Dutch version?
<devilsadvocate> Discerer, have you looked at ubuntuguide.org ?
<Guardian> devilsadvocate: hmm well ok, for instance i was about to install a nighty build for codeblocks, i don't think there is much difference between 6.06 and 6.10
<Janchi> deusjevoo: exactly
<darkbishop> ntfs-3g dont work..
<kouyujie> does anyone can help me about bluetooth keyboard?
<deusjevoo> thanks, curious, also possible to switch between languages after install?
<Janchi> deusjevoo: give or take a few menu items here and there
<devilsadvocate> Guardian, that would depend ont he dependancies. if one of the packages they depend on has a significant change that could cause breakage
<Janchi> deusjevoo: as many languages as you like
<Janchi> deusjevoo: it is all part of the systems menu
<Discerer> no thanks for the tip devilsadvocate
<deusjevoo> and those can be set in an installed version?
<deusjevoo> cool
<Janchi> deusjevoo: you can add and remove the languages as your needs change
<darkbishop> i cant find make command.. help anyone
<darkbishop> what is the command for mounting an ntfs system so it can be read/write.. rite now i only mount it in read only
<eitch0000> I installed kpowersave, and didn't reboot, then started the app. CPU Scaling worked like a charm, now I rebooted and now cpu scaling isn't even in the menu anymore. Does it have anything to do with the fact, that installing kpowersave removed apmd and powernowd?
<Janchi> darkbishop: you have to install make
<Pupeno> Can I add feeds to liferea from Firefox ?
<Janchi> darkbishop: it is not there by default
<PecisDarbs> how to install Intel WiFi for my laptop?
<visik7> anyone here with dapper ?
<Guardian> devilsadvocate: ok
<Janchi> visik7: many
<Guardian> devilsadvocate: thx for the explanation
<deusjevoo> my english is good enough, but the distro i'm going to be used will probably also be used by non-techie friends, family, for cheap pcs, so flexibility is a big plus
<PecisDarbs> !intel wifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel wifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PecisDarbs> !wifi intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deusjevoo> going to use*
<darkbishop> Janchi:soka!!!! ok i get back to you...
<Janchi> deusjevoo: you should look into rekonstruktor then. You can make custom Ubuntu versions for your friends
<visik7> mdnsd isn't present in edgy
<visik7> anyone have it in dapper ?
<deusjevoo> my idea is more of setting up a system, tweak it, then image it
<deusjevoo> then use that image for the others to
<deusjevoo> time.....
<deusjevoo> is not on my side
<Janchi> deusjevoo: that works nice if the hardware is alike
<deusjevoo> and if not, if necessary, change recompile kernel I suppos?
<deusjevoo> e
<Janchi> deusjevoo: http://opensourcelearning.info/blog/?p=54 is how I did it
<deusjevoo> I'm doing those things allready with xp/2000
<syntax1> how to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu? i cant get the resolution that i want
<Janchi> deusjevoo: Rekonstruktor extract the CD/DVD, you add everything you like (or remove), customize the whole thing and you have a fine install DVD
<DiMiTRiS> Is there a way to make openoffice use 2 dictionaries at the same time like evolution does/
<deusjevoo> well, if install doesn't take muchlonger then putting an image back...
<qailer> Hello guys, I recently upgraded my grandfather to edgy but now I got problems building the fglrx kernel source(etc) from the 8.31.5, before the upgrade he was doing quite fine with opensource radeon drivers, he's got a radeon x300, now xorg won't start at all, aw, is this a known problem or do I miss any packages etc, this is the output I get: http://paste.uni.cc/11618
<Janchi> deusjevoo: how does 20 minutes sound
<deusjevoo> fine
<deusjevoo> :-)
<deusjevoo> that's like a quickie :-)
<Janchi> deusjevoo: ech wel. When I had a problem with Ubuntu it was faster to reinstall than to look for the problem and solve it
<KomiaPoika> how can i set up nat without using iptables
<deusjevoo> that leads to another question
<syntax1> how to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu? i cant get the resolution that i want
<Janchi> deusjevoo: shout it out
<deusjevoo> what you did, what about userfiles? mails? p2p programs?
<deusjevoo> no need to backup first?
<Janchi> deusjevoo: the easiest thing is to create a separate partition for /home
<deusjevoo> my wininstalls now have profiles set to another partition, D: mostly
<Discerer> hmm the ftp server guide on ubuntuguide.org doesn't say how to add users to the ftp server. anyone know?
<Jural> Small problem, I had to install ubuntu from command line. GDM isn't starting by default, I can set that up, but console 1 is auto loging in as root. which rc level is this running in for ubuntu?
<deusjevoo> so, install, image, problems: restore image, clean out docs and settins, and set to go again
<Janchi> deusjevoo: that way you can mount the /home during install and keep all your data
<deusjevoo> ok
<syntax1> hello? is there a guide on how to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<deusjevoo> good lecture about all that practical things?
<fnf> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Janchi> syntax1: I use easyubuntu for that (don't shoot guys)
<syntax1> Janchi: easyubuntu?
<fnf> syntax1: You'd better look at ubuntuguide.org
<Janchi> deusjevoo: well, there is more in my blog. I kept track of all my endeavors. Another one is digiplace.nl. He and I are writing a book on Ubuntu Linux in dutch
<syntax1> fnf: edgy howto is ok to dapper?
<Janchi> syntax1: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<deusjevoo> Janchi, link for your blog?
<Janchi> deusjevoo: http://opensourcelearning.info/blog/?cat=8
<voidmage> how do you get easyubuntu to work on edgy?
<fnf> syntax1: It depends on how you'd want to install the driver. You may just download the nvidia-glx package or do it the hard way.
<Jural> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<deusjevoo> Janchi: thanks (again)
<Janchi> voidmage: Edgy is not supported (yet)
<Janchi> deusjevoo: you're welcome. You can always buy the book coming spring
<FerchoLP2> Hello. I'm setting a firewall whose only function is to implement NAT and let PCs from lan to access websites. I set all iptables policys DROP. Then, "sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s 10.0.50.0/24 -d 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE" (192.168.0.0/24 is in this case what emulates internet).
<FerchoLP2> then, I add this rule: "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 10.0.50.0/24 -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT"
<FerchoLP2> but http packages are not going through the firewall. Do you know what rule is missing?
<deusjevoo> Janchi: very likely
<deusjevoo> you give me discount?
<deusjevoo> haha
<Aberry> hello people, I just installed ubuntu on two old servers, both 700mhz pIII with 256meg ram and one of them is running horribly slow, and I can't figure out why. It doesn't seem to be processing anything while it lags but it takes up to five minutes to open any given program.
<kouyujie> Does any one can help me about bluetooth keyboard on ubuntu
<deusjevoo> ben een godkope Belg :-)
<Janchi> deusjevoo: LOL. I wish I could decide that. The publisher sets the price. Maybe HCC members will get a discount
<devilsadvocate> Aberry, top?
<Aberry> top what Im sorry?
<Janchi> deusjevoo: just a cheap Rotterdammer here
<deusjevoo> which publisher?
<devilsadvocate> did you see if there is a runaway process in top?
<Janchi> deusjevoo: SDU, Academic Service
<MtJB> evidently rt61pci does not work in edgy, how can i install the dapper version, which i have read, does work?
<erider> how do I get opengl working on my 64bit system?
<kouyujie> sigh
<Janchi> deusjevoo: we are still discussing the title. They want "Linux op de PC" , we want "Warempel... het werkt. Linux voor overstappers"
<Aberry> youll have to forgive me on that one, this is only the second linux distro I've tried :S Im using them both as dns servers so they're running BIND and, though using the desktop is slow, it seems to be quite quick at serving names still
<Aberry> Im not sure how to check for runaway processes
<deusjevoo> title can be important to attract right group
<MtJB> Aberry:  first, you have to shout "whoa, whoa, big fella"
<devilsadvocate> Aberry, open a terminal, and type top
<Janchi> deusjevoo: definitely. Their title is..... booooooorrrriinnngggg. We want to attract the Windows power users
<Aberry> ok, brb then
<deusjevoo> why not: "Linux op de pc" with subtitle "Warempel, het werkt" ?
<Misnix2> linux in een wippie
<deusjevoo> nice layout
<devilsadvocate> Aberry, it'll open up something similar to the task manager in windows, only much more responsive
<Janchi> Misnix2: They already had a fit when we suggested Verrekt.. .het werkt.
<Janchi> LOL
<Misnix2> lol
<Janchi> deusjevoo: good suggestion. I'll pass that on
<MtJB> evidently rt61pci does not work in edgy, how can i install the dapper version, which i have read, does work?
<Misnix2> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Aberry> ok, im just waiting for a terminal to load up now :D cheers
<Misnix2> ;-p
<deusjevoo> of: Veerkt, het werkt, Linux op de pc
<deusjevoo> Verrekt*
<darkbishop> conquer online cant be play using wine
<Aberry> the other seems to run fine, no problems so far although the installation is a day younger so it might start doing the same thing
<Janchi> deusjevoo: they think Verrekt is foul language
<deusjevoo> should be able to compromise
<deusjevoo> on what are you writing the book? linux? or windoze?
<Misnix2> linux. thuis, uit en op het werk
<Janchi> deusjevoo: on Windows, Linux and the Mac. I am a multiOS-er by nature
<Aberry> ok the top process is using 1.7-2.5% and is xorg
<darkbishop> oh damn.. no english?
<deusjevoo> that honest
<devilsadvocate> what is the cpu usage?
<devilsadvocate> top left somewhere
<deusjevoo> recent Mac?
<devilsadvocate> the total cpu usage
<Aberry> let me go and see
<Janchi> deusjevoo: I have to be. I write mostly for OS migrants. In run Win XP and Vista, Mac OS X and Ubuntu at the moment
<devilsadvocate> hang on a sec
<Janchi> deusjevoo: OS X on an older iMac Indigo
<devilsadvocate> you may as well look at the memory use as well
<Aberry> around 7-11% total usage on idle
<Janchi> deusjevoo: multibooting to Suse
<honk> Is there a PCMCIA laptop wireless card that is known to well work automagically with Ubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> then it shouldnt be sluggish
<devilsadvocate> how much ram do you have again?
<deusjevoo> offcourse, I'm giving lots of support for windows, wanna do Linux to now
<devilsadvocate> honk, there are, but i dont remember which
<Aberry> hmmm this might be why, i only have 12mb free of physical memory and nothing is being used of the swap
<Aberry> does the swap only kick in when physical memory is used up?
<devilsadvocate> type h, it'll give you instructions on using top
<Aberry> 256mb
<honk> Perhaps those of the Linksys brand?
<l3on_> excuse me, why does not command convert work ?
<deusjevoo> learn it first offcourse, but grew up with puters
<devilsadvocate> try ordering the processies based on mem usage
<Janchi> deusjevoo: Ubuntu is a good solution for migrants, easy to use and extend
<l3on_> anyone ?
<quiet> i thought you said immigrants.
<Janchi> deusjevoo: problem solving is still a killer for most users
<quiet> lol
<deusjevoo> well, narrowed it down to suse, ubuntu, mandriva, fedora
<Aberry> ok, give me one minute
<deusjevoo> that's why I wanna get it under my knees first
<Pupeno> is there some way to wrap a 'make install' so it generates some kind of package that can be easily uninstalled ? to keep my system clean.
<Janchi> deusjevoo: here comes another link
<Janchi> deusjevoo: http://www.opensourcelearning.info/osel/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=9 (my main site)
<deusjevoo> suse mor closed, mandriva also debian based I thought, fedora, dunno, for home users...
<deusjevoo> but then, I like the Xen support on it
<Janchi> deusjevoo: BRB
<darkbishop> stil cant make ntfs-3g work.. anyone have any idea how to make nfts drive writeable?
<geokok> in dapper i believe i could switch to virtual terminals with alt+F1-F5. How do I do that in edgy?
<Aberry> the highest % mem use of a process is 4.5% by xorg
<quiet> geokok, no, it's ctrl+alt+F#
<Pupeno> geokok: if you are in X, you need to press ctrl-alt- to get out.
<Aberry> so I dont see why the rest of the ram seems to be used up
<devilsadvocate> darkbishop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<devilsadvocate> thats odd
<Aberry> as the rest of the fields, bar two 1% ones, are 0% mem usage
<Kawaii-Panda> hey, can anyone recall to me what that chemistry program in the repos name was
<Kawaii-Panda> i kind of need it.
<quiet> Aberry, it's cached.
<geokok> Pupeno: oh right. One more question. How can I boot my machine in text mode?
<Acke_ubu> hey, are mad-wifi drivers availible in synaptic?
<geokok> quiet:thanks
<Acke_ubu> !bothelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bothelp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acke_ubu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<quiet> !mad-wifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mad-wifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Khamael> when will the latest nvidia drivers be in ubuntu?
<Aberry> quiet, Im not sure it is as my swap file isnt being used at all
<quiet> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Acke_ubu> quiet: thanks'
<Kawaii-Panda> Khamael: the next release, feisty would have the binary drivers by default :)
<quiet> Aberry, that's good... your swap shouldn't be getting used. if it is, then you need more RAM...  what you're seeing is cached RAM...
<geokok> quiet: How can I boot my machine in text mode?
<devilsadvocate> geokok, select single user mode while booting up in grub
<quiet> geokok, you could chmod a-x /etc/init.d/gdm
<Aberry> heh, you've lost me
<quiet> Aberry, it's okay... you just don't understand how Linux uses RAM yet...  you are fine.
<geokok> devilsadvocate:how do i choose that?
<Aberry> the overall usage of my physical ram reads as 235mb, out of 256, nothing used of the swap
<devilsadvocate> geokok, it should be one of the options in grub while you boot
<devilsadvocate> geokok, that would only give you a root console though
<quiet> Aberry, example:  You run firefox...  then close it...  it doesn't clear firefox from the RAM, it keeps it cahced so if you use it again.. it's already there... thus improving load time...  however; if that space is needed because you are using other apps, it will readily use that space without thinking.
<geokok> devilsadvocate: no options there...says grub loading and then the ubuntu logo
<Aberry> oh ok, well now I know hehe
<Aberry> it still doesnt explain the problem Im having though :S
<devilsadvocate> geokok, it might give you a few seconds to go into advanced boot options
<woodefec> hi
<quiet> Aberry, what is the problem?
<ScarFreewill> woodefec here
<woodefec> hi
<geokok> devilsadvocate: ok...i ll try a few key combs to see how i go to advanced mode
<ScarFreewill> can i like give root 40gb and swap 3gb and home the rest?
<devilsadvocate> geokok, you wont have to guess the key combinations - it will tell you while booting.
<devilsadvocate> just after it says frub loading
<toodles> Hi Everyone! Does anyone know why suspend works perfectly on my laptop (Dell 640m) and it resumes perfectly after it too, but screenblank does not. It blanks the screen correctly, but won't display it again. Any ideas?
<Janchi> deusjevoo: back again
<Aberry> quiet, ive installed the exact same OS on two of exactly the same servers, both running as dns servers. they both fetch names just as quickly but the primary dns server takes up to five minutes to load a program in the gnome gui, yet does not seem to be processing or reading anything in this time.
<devilsadvocate> grub*
<woodefec> i want to install kubuntu, does the installator give an option to leave my old /home/foo_user untouched (to keep all the settings and data and make the old home dir my new one)
<woodefec> >?
<quiet> Aberry, strange, perhaps a corruption during install? also... why are you running gnome on a DNS server?
<quiet> or X at all, for that matter.
<mhenning8> Can ubuntu use the 3d desktop like mandriva?
<Aberry> quiet, because Im a dunce and couldnt begin to setup NAMED without webmin :p
<ovihc_> ScarFreewill: 3gb of swap is too much. the rule is twice your real memory.
<ScarFreewill> ovihc_: ok...
<woodefec> can I leave my old /home ??
<darko3d> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 beryl emerald-themes beryl-settings xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` <-- i ran this, but connection is bad and some files are failing to download everytime there's a timeout, is there a package i can download one time and run it offline
<quiet> Aberry, webmin doesn't require X... it's web-based.. simply connect to it from another machine.  ;)
<ScarFreewill> ovihc_: want to know what woodefec is asking too
<ovihc_> SacrFreewill: how much memory do you have? 256? 512? 1gb?
<ScarFreewill> ovihc_: 1gb
<silvertip257> I'm trying to build wireless drivers for my card. I've got all the files formatted right, but do not know how to compile/build the driver
<Aberry> I had this same problem using fedora actually, come to think of it, as I tried that to start, then pclinuxos, which ran fine but had problems with BIND, then ubuntu
<Aberry> hehe yeah I know that much but there are a few other things I needed to set up at the same time, plus I have no Idea how i'd set up webmin in the console.
<daidungsi> hi i'm newbie in ubuntu
<ovihc_> woodefec: it is possible. i just can't recall the process, but i do know that it is possible. i've done it before.
<daidungsi> i have a dislaychm file
<hamdinp> hamdinp 123456
<daidungsi> how can i make it install
<hamdinp> hamdinp 123456
<SpriteSODA> guys is someone here familiar with cvs-cedega?
<ovihc_> ScarFreewill: since you have 1gb of memory, 1gb of swap is enough.
<silvertip257> how do I build drivers/compile them into something useful ?
<Janchi> SpriteSODA: Cedega yes
<daidungsi> displaychm to view .chm file
<ScarFreewill> ovihc_: ok
<The_Machine> how do i make it so that folder sizes show up in nautilus?
<Aberry> quiet, have any more ideas as to what it might be?
<darkbishop> nope.. dont working either... damn... im sooo stupid at mounting ntfs file system... its said ntfs-3g cant be install
<pinchartl> hi
<Janchi> SpriteSODA: what do you need to know?
<Aberry> darkbishop, ntfs-3g is a pain, try typing -nonempty on the end of the command and see if this is the problem
<kinuxer> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<kinuxer>  Child terminated with 1 statushow can I make it normal?
<ActivE> I just overwrote my PATH variable with the command PATH=/usr/local/java :P. Now no commands work in the termial, how can i restore this vairable?
<ovihc_> The_Machine:I'm not aware of a feature in nautilus that will give you the folder size. imagine that you visited the root folder, then it would search y our whole hard drive and that would take too much time.
<Aberry> I spent about an hour trying to mount an ntfs partition before I figured it out :D
<kinuxer> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<kinuxer>  Child terminated with 1 statushow can I make it normal?
<darko3d> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 beryl emerald-themes beryl-settings xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` <-- i ran this, but connection is bad and some files are failing to download everytime there's a timeout, is there a package i can download one time and run it offline, i have dapper with an ati card, if that helps?
<The_Machine> that sucks ass.
<darkbishop> Aberry: can u give me an example.. i dont get what u mean??
<The_Machine> :/
<Aberry> darkbishop, is ntfs-3g installed ok?
<darkbishop> Aberry:nope.its said it cant be install..
<erider> how do I get opengl working on my 64bit system?
<quiet> Aberry, not really man... maybe something got corrupted during install??  does _any_ app take that long to load, or just certain ones?
<Rarj> Hi. How do I add a Shutdown option to the quit button ?
<Aberry> darkbishop, ah right, well that sucks, did you run it in root or sudo?
<quiet> Rarj, are you using GDM?
<kinuxer> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<kinuxer>  Child terminated with 1 statushow can I make it normal?
<Rarj> quiet, yes
<Aberry> quiet, all of them take a while, except named and ubuntu itself, all startup code seems to run OK
<darkbishop> Aberry: Depends: libc6 (>=2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<quiet> Rarj, then it should be there.
<darkbishop> Aberry: that what its said... run it in.. synaptic package manager...
<quiet> Aberry, try to launch the gui app from a terminal and see if it gives any messages...
<Rarj> quiet, It isnt, all I get is logoff, lock, switch user & hibernate
<quiet> if not... you could also try an strace... but that's beyond my scope.
<Aberry> darkbishop, what I meant was when you tried installing the package was it installed via the console with "sudo" preceding it
<Aberry> quiet, what's an strace?
<thompa> im having frustrating problems setting up laserjet 1018
<kinuxer> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<kinuxer>  Child terminated with 1 statushow can I make it normal?
<thompa> bottom part of page is always missing on HP laserjet
<[Blackheart] > hello, I tried installing the libstdc++ libraries using apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 but it complains about missing dependencies, is there a way to make apt install the dependencies aswell?
<Khamael> where can I find a good howto for setting up quotas?
<quiet> it will trace all threads executed and allow you to see where it hangs up.. but it's output is quite cryptic so you'd probably just have to pastebin it and ask someone to look.
<darkbishop> Aberry:let me try again
<Aberry> go to a console, type sudo synaptic then try and install it, see if it helps
<almir> i have a problem booting from my ubuntu 6.10 CD, after i chose start or install ubuntu it wait a little to tell me that it can't start the X server, i've checked for defects and the CD have worked before 100%, help?
<Aberry> quiet, sounds fuuun :p, thanks alot for your help anyway. I think it might actually be a hardware problem, since it's happened with two distros
<kinuxer> ok,i will try
<quiet> Aberry, possible... hard drive may be dying.
<Aberry> quiet, Ill stick in some new ram and see how it goes, lift the old stuff out
<Daviey> Hi, can somebody guide me how to burn an ISO from the console?
<Aberry> quiet, I doubt it as it's scsi, not too old and it boots ubuntu fairly quickly
<[Blackheart] > anyone? im doing this from a console
<Aberry> I think it might have a problem unloading ram
<ovihc_> almir: are you using any type of special hardware. what is your monitor type? your video card? and when it says it can't load X, is that before you get the ubuntu desktop?
<thompa> anyone know how i can clean up ubuntu printer files and drivers and start over
<kinuxer> sudo: must be setuid root
<kinuxer> I type sudo synaptic,then show that!
<quiet> Aberry, is this edgy or dapper?
<darko3d> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 beryl emerald-themes beryl-settings xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` <-- i ran this, but connection is bad and some files are failing to download everytime there's a timeout, is there a package i can download one time and run it offline, i have dapper with an ati card, if that helps?
<Aberry> quiet, I cant remember, I think edgy, I know it's the newer distro with the shorter support length
<kinuxer> sudo: must be setuid root
<kinuxer> kinuxer I type sudo synaptic,then show that!
<allz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quiet> edgy...  i would suggest dapper for server use... but if you said you had a similar problem with another distro, i don't know.
<almir> ovihc_: i don't think im using any special stuff, im running XP on the very computer now
<Aberry> quiet, ok thanks alot for your help anyhow, i'll have a fiddle see what it comes up with
<Arcad3> someone can help me with something?
<almir> ovihc_: grafic card, ATI radeon X600 256MB
<darko3d> please someone, help me
<quiet> Aberry, good luck.
<Janchi> Arcad3: tell us
<Aberry> cheers
<Arcad3> cgi...
<Janchi> darko3d: tell us
<almir> ovihc_: and yes before ubuntu desktop
<darko3d> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 beryl emerald-themes beryl-settings xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` <-- i ran this, but connection is bad and some files are failing to download everytime there's a timeout, is there a package i can download one time and run it offline, i have dapper with an ati card, if that helps?
<kinuxer> sudo: must be setuid root
<kinuxer> kinuxer kinuxer I type sudo synaptic,then show that!
<livingdaylight> LInux is not ready for my desktop - yuck
<jfrench> What is the command for xorg config, i always forget
<jfrench> ??
<livingdaylight> a simple matter of printing a photo is just a nightmare
<Janchi> livingdaylight: why do you say that
<ovihc_> when it starts booting, and before you press ENTER to start the live cd, try to use the vesa graphics driver instead.
<almir> ovihc_: the computer is from dell, maybe they don't like linux what do i know :S
<Arcad3> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<livingdaylight> Janchi, you try and print as much as a photo and get it the right size etc?
<jfrench> Arcad3:thank you so much
<Janchi> livingdaylight: sure. In GIMP
<Arcad3> np
<almir> ovihc_ok
<Discerer> hmm the ftp server guide on ubuntuguide.org doesn't say how to add users to the ftp server. anyone know?
<Janchi> livingdaylight: just as easy (or complicated) as Fireworks
<livingdaylight> Janchi, no way, its friggin nightmare and takes ages
<allz> is ubuntu better then kubuntu?
<allz> just ask yes or no please
<livingdaylight> i just want to print  a photo!
<Arcad3> allz Kubuntu is using KDE
<livingdaylight> Janchi, have to waste tons of paper and ink
<Janchi> livingdaylight: what did you try so far?
<ovihc_> alimr: the issue is not that it's a dell computer. the problem is your card. i found several topics on the internet about using your model of the card in linux.
<kinuxer> no,i like ubuntu with gnome,it looks simple
<allz> what does that mean arcad3
<livingdaylight> Janchi, gimp
<murchadh> I see some printing probs. Anyone have any joy with the HP Photosmart range of printers! Can't get M$ off this machine until I can get some properly sized photo output from my 7960. livingdaylight I feel your pain!
<allz> and ubuntu using kdm
<allz> what is the difrence?
<Janchi> livingdaylight: even in Windows it is not simply click and print. You are using the settings more automatically there
<Arcad3> i dont know
<livingdaylight> Janchi, and then tried just opening the photo from nautilus and clicking print
<Arcad3> its similar to Gnome
<ovihc_> almir: it has to do with the ati driver. if you use either the vesa or the ati driver, then everything should work, but you might be missing precious hardware accelleration.
<ovihc_> almir: i meant to say, "either the vesa or radeon driver"
<Janchi> livingdaylight: that is similar to trying that from the Explorer under Windows. If you do that it will print the photo without any regard for settings
<Arcad3> can someone help me with cgi and perl scripts?
<Arcad3> i installed php5-cgi
<darkbishop> Aberry: hey its work.. thx man
<almir> ovihc_: okey
<livingdaylight> Janchi, why do i have to open gimp anyways, just to print a photo, and then although i cropped it to the size i want i comes out huge or not at all
<Arcad3> i dont know how to configure httpd.conf to read cgi and perl
<livingdaylight> i hate LInux right now
<livingdaylight> its a piece of hobby crap
<Janchi> livingdaylight: it is not Linux that is the problem
<almir> ovihc_: thx
<kinuxer> sudo: must be setuid root
<kinuxer> kinuxer kinuxer kinuxer I type sudo synaptic,then show that!
<Janchi> livingdaylight: it might be your ability to switch softwarepackages. There is a learning curve involved in the change
<teledyn> how do i completely disable kernel automounting of /dev/hdc ?
<kinuxer> anybody can help me?sudo: must be setuid root
<kinuxer> kinuxer kinuxer kinuxer I type sudo synaptic,then show that!
<ovihc_> almir: welcome
<livingdaylight> janchi dont give me all that mumbo jumbo linux rhetoric
<darkbishop> teledyn: hmm edit /etf/fdisk
<Janchi> livingdaylight: no mumbo jumbo, training experience
<livingdaylight> Janchi, is that all linux people can say when people are frustrated by linux's incapacity to do simple things?
<almir> ovihc_: u choose this at the options meny, right?
<livingdaylight> I just want to print a 4x6 photo goddammn it!
<Janchi> livingdaylight: no, but if you are not willing to learn the simple solution is to stick with Windows
<teledyn> darkbishop: wtf is /etf/fdisk  ?
<ovihc_> almir: in the boot menu.
<darkbishop> teledyn: hmm edit /etc/fdisk
<teledyn> darkbishop: what is that?  it doesn't exist
<almir> ovihc_: ? before i even enter ubuntu?
<ovihc_> yes
<Janchi> livingdaylight: what did/do you use under windows to print photos?
<murchadh> livingdaylight: I'm having problems which sound very similar to yours, and it is on my agenda for this evening. I have tried in krita and gimp, but like you the waste of ink made me give up. HP are sucking enough out of me with their dearer than gold inks!
<darkbishop> teledyn, yes there is.. lemme check
<livingdaylight> Janchi,  i haven't used windows for 4 years
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, if you want to just print the image as it is, you don't need Gimp. If you want to edit the image (resize, etc.), then you need an image editor. Not necessarily Gimp, though
<Jural> man fdisk
<deusjevoo> Janchi, you gave a link from a friend of you to, can you paste again plz?
<devilsadvocate> darkbishop, that is fstab
<Janchi> deusjevoo: www.digiplace.nl
<teledyn> Jural: was that addressed to anyone in particular?
<we2by> what php script do you use as a blogger?
<kinuxer> anybody can help me?sudo: must be setuid root
<kinuxer> I type sudo synaptic,then show that!
<teledyn> jeeezus
<teledyn>   /etc/fdisk   right
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, well, i used to gimp to resize my image because no i don't want to spend ink on an A4 size photo - no thank you very MUCH! having resized/cropped it i thought i could just print it like you say from an image viewer, but then it comes out A4 again. Does LInux realize that ink is expensive?
<darkbishop> yeah.. its suppost to be /etc/fstab
<darkbishop> thx devilsadvocate
<deusjevoo> yep, that's it
<teledyn> darkbishop: no shit?  really?  thanks for your help
<SoftIce> hi, how do you install the source for ubuntu?
<Janchi> livingdaylight: why are you generalizing a photo problem to a complete OS?
<SoftIce> some programs say I need the source
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, there is probably a print preview somewhere...
<Rarj> Can Ubuntu be booted from a flash drive ?
<murchadh> kinuxer: I think your user (who you are logged in as) needs to be added to the sudoers group, which is admin or adm I think.
<almir> ovihc_: that is not equel BIOS is it?
<livingdaylight> murchadh, there is an ink cartel. It must be worth the price of gold i agree. It is total daylight-robbery. And to compound the problem we have to waste pages and pages figuring out how to get it to print the size and co-ordinates we want
<ovihc_> almir: no
<SoftIce> sorry I mean how do I install the kernel source for ubuntu?
<teledyn> darkbishop: and what, exactly, do you propose to change in /etc/fdisk - excuse me - /etc/fstab ?
<ovihc_> almir: your cd loads. then you get a screen before you boot ubuntu. in that screen, i think it should say something like "press enter to boot" i can load it on my computer but you'll have to wait for me to download the image.
<livingdaylight> murchadh, would youbelieve me if i told i had to place my 4x6 paper in so many diferent wasy before it was in alignment with where the printer put the image, usually missing and printing off it and wasting so much and ink and paper this way
<darkbishop> teledyn: cut tat out..... just delete anything tat saying /dev/hdc from end to end
<livingdaylight> Janchi, get out  of denial
<ovihc_> kinuxer: you have to issue a chmod +u path_to_sudo
<almir> ovihc_: i think i have 2 choises: F2 for boot or F12 for setup
<Janchi> livingdaylight: Can I ask why you are here? to get proper help or debunk Linux?
<darkbishop> teledyn:dont forget to backup...
<teledyn> darkbishop: you are a moron and shouldn't be offering people "advice" on irc, even if it makes you think you're smart
<livingdaylight> Janchi, you know it is LInux and LInux and LInux. Everyone knows LInux sux when it comes to doing anything simple and practiacal. It is good only for installing one flavor and then the other and then another one but never doing anything practical, especially not printing
<darkbishop> teledyn:but other people dont seem to be bother with ur question
<livingdaylight> Janchi, you need to join Linux Anonymous
<jaek> omg my computer froze and cleared out my /tmp when i restarted... i need a file that was in there... how can i undelete a file that was there?
<rickyfingers> softice: use synaptic, do a serch for kernel source, scroll down to about the middle of the results, it's the linux-source package
<Nlytn> hi - installed ubuntu this morning, but its being really laggy and slow... im getting a lot of "force quit" windows, and opening programs takes an age most of the time, im on a 3ghz p4 1.5gb so :\ - help please? :x
<almir> ovihc_: and the F2 meny isn't really working as i should be and i don't see a lot of settings options there
<Janchi> livingdaylight: I work under Linux daily, as well as with Windows and Mac OS X. I never had any problems with either of them. So.. .not everyone knows...
<teledyn> darkbishop: maybe because they don't know the answer and aren't pretending to be experts?
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, most people here don't have those problems. They might be willing to help you too, but if you're abusive...
<jeroen__> can anyone help me with some iptables stuff?
<SoftIce> rickyfingers: would linux-headers-server be sufficient?
<darko3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl?highlight=%28beryl%29, how can i download the file to install them offline
<iwkse> anybody known where is possible to edit schema gnome files?
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, there is a printpreview but it doewsn't let you change the size or anything. So it prints what it prints and i would expect that to be the new size of the image i just cropped using gimp
<teledyn> anyhow thanks i'll google it
<ovihc_> almir: try F12 then.
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, you obviously havn't got any expereince in this department i can tell
<almir> ovihc_: but that is bios :(
<murchadh> livingdaylight: I hear you! Must admit I've been using this printer for almost three years under Windoze, and bar the running cost, I've been happy with it. But it isn't as straightforward as people would have you believe to get photo quality printing in Linux. I know it is possible but I'm having problems with it. And HP are supposed to be one of the companies embracing the OS! Have been using Linux since 1993 (Slackware then, Kubuntu no)! We'll get
<murchadh> there....
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, keep resizing the image, see if print preview shows what you want, and don't print until it does.
<kinuxer> could you tell me the more detail?thank you!
<rickyfingers> SoftIce: well, those are the headers you need in order to compile the kernel
<darko3d> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 beryl emerald-themes beryl-settings xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` <-- i ran this, but connection is bad and some files are failing to download everytime there's a timeout, is there a package i can download one time and run it offline, i have dapper with an ati card, if that helps?
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, printpreview in image viewer is a waste of time, see for yourself
<darko3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl?highlight=%28beryl%29, how can i download the file to install them offline
<KomiaPoika> where can i get a list of sysctl commands?
<ovihc_> almir: i'm downloading the ubuntu install cd. you'll have to wait +-24 min. so that i can see it myself.
<Janchi> livingdaylight: maybe it helps if you explain what you did try already? Or you can move to the GIMP IRC to get some specialist help on the package there.
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, oh, try printing from Gimp, not from the image viewer
<rickyfingers> KomiaPoika: are you talking about options you can give to sysctl ?
<macluvjay> KomiaPoika, have you checked the man pages?
<jaek> i never saw my /tmp get wiped on reboot, does that usually happen?
<darko3d> how do you install mplayer
<macluvjay> -p should instate any changes you've made to /etc/sysctl
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, and actually, you don't even need to resize the image. While printing from Gimp, there is a scaling option, as well as one for positioning the image on the page
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, dude, i appreciate your intention but you obviously have no experience in this department, and you're only suggesting things off the top of your head, thigns i've already tried - thx but no thx
<almir> ovihc_: i think the problem is in my computer not in the CD
<matason> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 6.06 on my IBM X31 using a USB HDD - I followed instructions on how to make the HDD bootable (instructions were for a USB stick - not sure if that makes any difference) anyway when I set the BIOS to boot from the USB HDD it cannot detect an OS... Any ideas?
<teledyn> livingdaylight: that happens a lot here doesn't it?
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, as you wish. I'm using Gimp right now, and I can see that it lets you print to any size.
<ovihc_> almir: why do you think that? the solution is to switch from using the ati driver to the vesa or radeon driver, which is chosen in the boot menu. and i'm thinking that you are confusing your bios boot menu with the boot menu from the cd.
<almir> ovihc_:okej
<allz> ubuntu , please tell allz about nvidia
<teledyn> livingdaylight: i disagree with you on printing though
<allz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, your whole printing from imageviewer and it giving you printpreview was frankly baloney.. And i tried the reszing and printing out of gimp thing and no it wasn't successful
<Janchi> livingdaylight: printer driver, maybe?
<almir> ovihc_: but didn't we say before ubuntu was loaded, or did u only mean the desktop there
<livingdaylight> teledyn, you have not had issues printing photographs to your size specification?
<SillyZ> gmorning
<Qshadowp> just installing ubuntu linux for the first time on my pc, never used any form of linux before...
<almir> ovihc_: well dude, im running out of time
<darko3d> how do you install mplayer
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, you didn't listen. Print *from* GIMP. Not resize in Gimp and print from somewhere else.
<Qshadowp> got to 20% (Scanning files)
<Qshadowp> and its crashed
<SillyZ> Im preparing to setup ubuntu/kubuntu on a dell e1705 laptop, anyone have any advice before I begin setup on this machine, things to watch out for, etc
<savvas> Qshadowp: welcome to the free,community supported side then :)
<Aberry> darko3d, sudo synaptic
<teledyn> livingdaylight: i haven't tried printing images that much
<ovihc_> almir: the desktop. good next time then..
<Qshadowp> thanks savvas :)
<almir> ovihc_: gotto go, but thx for the help
<Nlytn> can someone tell me what application "dd" is? it was hogging over 50% cpu non stop :|
<hastesaver> !mplayer > darko3d
<Qshadowp> im likeing it all apart from this crash :(
<Qshadowp> what should i do? :P
<rickyfingers> darko3d: i always just get the url fromn google
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, you did suggest the former too, and i tried the latter aswell, i think you;'re not listening
<savvas> Qshadowp: what are you scanning?
<Aberry> qshadow, is the cd a decent copydo you know
<rickyfingers> darko3d: then i download source & codecs
<livingdaylight> teledyn, well you try it :) its a friggin nightmare
<Janchi> !dd
<Qshadowp> Aberry downloaded it straight from the official ubuntu site and burned it to a brand new blank cd
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, ok, try the latter again. Sorry about suggesting the former. :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Qshadowp> so i would assume so
<Nlytn> ^^
<rickyfingers> then just read through the README, and follow directions
<Nlytn> !klogd
<teledyn> livingdaylight: some apps have crappy printing, some are better
<Qshadowp> i mean it booted up ok
<ubotu> klogd: Kernel Logging Daemon. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.1-18ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Aberry> doesnt mean it isnt dodgy :p I would try redownloading and burning slowly
<hastesaver> darko3d, You should be able to install Mplayer the same way you install other apps. It's in Synaptic, or Add/Remove Applications
<Qshadowp> booted up, hit the install button got to 20% of installing system (Scanning files) and just froze up
<Qshadowp> so what should i do now just hard reboot my pc?
<Aberry> qshadow unfortunately Ive had that problem myself on another distro, did not install properly because of a dodgy burn
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, dude... i need a breather so much ink wastage...those cartridges are so expensive. If they were'nt i wouldn't mind wastoing a few trying to get it right, but i wish it was simpler, honestly
<darko3d> i didn't find it in add/remove
<ovihc_> Nlytn: dd copies data from one place to another. it could be syslogd.
<savvas> Qshadowp: you're not reinstalling over an old version are you?
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, when printing from Gimp, do you see a "scaling" option at the bottom? I do
<Qshadowp> no
<teledyn> livingdaylight: i remember once having really good results with a kde-based photo app where you could layout the page with photos of different sizes.  can't remember what its called.
<Qshadowp> im installing onto a secondary hard drive
<Qshadowp> i have windows xp on my primary drive
<livingdaylight> teledyn, printing family images etc, is basic home-desktop usage now adays
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, yes, i do too
<Nlytn> ovihc_: ah, thankyou
<bluefox83> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<teledyn> livingdaylight: tried digikam ?
<Aberry> qshadow, did you chose the partition yourself or let linux do it?
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, if you saw it, did you try it? 'cause it should work. There is a graphic of the page in the left-top corner, which shows how the image would look on the page.
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, and how do i know i've got the size you want
<Qshadowp> i let linux do it
<Qshadowp> i took the option to let linux partition its own space
<livingdaylight> teledyn, f-spot in ubuntu
<Qshadowp> i had around 9gb free space on that drive
<savvas> weird
<livingdaylight> teledyn, digikam not sure
<Qshadowp> the rest of it was just data
<Nlytn> is there a way to restart X, to load my new gfx drivers without rebooting?
<Aberry> qshadow, ack! hope that it hasnt eaten you windows partition and restart, then, and next time choose to install on the empty disk
<LinuxHelp> I've just inserted a tv capture card. Linux seems to recognise it. How do I watch tv? Should I install tvtime? (Ubuntu 6.10)
<murchadh> livingdaylight: You sound like me a couple of weeks ago! I gave up on it, but may get to it this evening. Next to try is messing with the dpi's and then further investigation of HP software/drivers. What is your printer btw?
<alitoch> hi everybody
<ovihc_> Nlytn: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Qshadowp> Aberry it can't have because my windows partition is on the primary drive
<teledyn> livingdaylight: give it a try.  its the premier kde based photo app that probably does most of what other consumer home photo apps do
<hastesaver> Nlytn, you can kill X and restart it. Log out, then press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. X should get "zapped" and the login screen should return again.
<alitoch> could somebody be nice enough to help me in private ?
<Qshadowp> i told it to install on the slave drive
<Qshadowp> which is just data, that isn't really important anyways
<hastesaver> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Qshadowp> i guess i'll reboot into windows and format that drive then give it another go
<Nlytn> hastesaver: thanks
<The_Machine> how do i look at the partition information of a external hdd connected via usb?
<livingdaylight> teledyn, will look into it, thx for the suggestion
<teledyn> livingdaylight: gimp can be kind of cryptic to figure out unless you're a graphics wizard
<murchadh> Nlytn: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or kdm if that's what you're using. That's the window manager - the X server is xserver-xorg.
<Aberry> qshadow, no need to reformat, use the cd to do it but I advise reburning the cd slowly before you try, as if you chose the drive it shouldnt be freezing
<teledyn> although gimp kicks ass for advanced editing
<Nlytn> thanks
<livingdaylight> murchadh, yea..it sure can be frustrating. I've not had problems with printer drivers. I have an Epson RX Stylus 425 and it picks it up no problem it s then coordinating and getting the applications to play ball that is challenging
<ovihc_> The_Machine: sudo cfdisk /dev/_usb_drive
<mamzers555> he, is there a plugin that translates words, if you only move the mouse-pointer over it? i have seen it in internet explorer, is there something for firefox?
<mwe> Is a wifi card that is conforming to 802.11g limited to a max of 54Mbit/s or is it it a minimum?
<Janchi> alitoch: I am waiting
<Aberry> g+ is 125mbps, g is 54
<The_Machine> thanks ovihc_
<livingdaylight> teledyn, i just got Akkana Peck's Beginning Gimp from Apress publishers. I agree it is a mind-field. I want to just be able to open my photo album, say F-spot or whatever, select a photo and print it. Godammmm it!!! I'm getting all pissed off again all over just thingking about it!
<The_Machine> is there a GUI partition manager available for ubuntu?
<The_Machine> so i can format this external hdd?
<Janchi> The_Machine: yes, gparted
<ovihc_> The_Machine: gparted.
<The_Machine> thanks Janchi and ovihc_!
<Aberry> livingdaylight, try xara instead of, or along side, gimp, it works on vectors but its pretty powerful
<teledyn> livingdaylight: gqview is the other photo viewer i like.  i don't know how great it prints but its a good general viewer
<livingdaylight> teledyn, Why can't i just friggin open my photo album and select an image and select some standard size [4x6]  [5x7]  etc and click 'print' ??
<murchadh> livingdaylight: Was hoping you were using a HP too. Yeah, it print's a lovely test page, where it should appear on the A4 sheet. Then from krita or gimp it print's my 6X4 photo as a poster. Whoo-hoo....
<livingdaylight> Aberry, is it like Inkscape?
<dennis_> .
<mwe> but could an 802.11g card be faster than 54Mbit/s meaning that 54Mbit is guaruanteed but the rate may be higher?
<Aberry> livingdaylight, I dont know inkscape sorry :S
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, yes, there is probably a simple way. I really doubt you need something as powerful as Gimp. I would try to find out (I would need it when I buy a printer too), but the problem is, I'm not exactly using Ubuntu at the moment (I'm not at home) :-)
<Aberry> livingdaylight, google it
<Qshadowp> did a check on my disc and it said "Check finished, 5 checksums failed."
<livingdaylight> murchadh, lol, ditto exaqctly, lol beautiful test page all the color spectrum -immaculate, and then 4x6 photo poster size , LOL
<Qshadowp> i assume that means i have to re-write the disc?
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, did you try printing with Gimp and the scaling thing?
<Janchi> livingdaylight: something like this http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/02/09/0319227&tid=13&tid=49 , http://www.fogman.de/?GnomePhotoPrinter
<Aberry> qshadow, yes thats why its not working, burn it at 2-4x speed, although long winded itll guarantee a nice cd :)
<Qshadowp> Aberry ok :)
<Aberry> qshadowp, good luck next time!
<murchadh> livingdaylight: Wait 'til you hear my fix. Edit the photo to what you want, copy it to an SD card, stick that in the printer and print from the controls on the front of the printer. Technology! I'm not knocking Linux though. I love it, and this is the last thing I need to spend some time on - some time not some ink though. It's 45euro for 17ml here. Better mark-up than cocaine I'd say....
<livingdaylight> Janchi, i just might need to be grateful to you there. That looks interesting. will look into that - thx
<bluefox83> what codecs are needed by mplayer to run .avi files?
<cmweb> Does any one know how to creaate a package and put it into the unuversal thing. I want to do this with zpanel whitch is a php script
<Qshadowp> i assume theres no issues with burning the ubuntu iso with nero on windows xp?
<livingdaylight> murchadh, lol :D
<Janchi> livingdaylight: LOL. Don't worry. We all have been frustrated at times. Many times ;-)
<teledyn> bluefox83: /msg ubotu mplayer
<Aberry> qshadow, no, though the smallest and easiest for xp is "isorecorder" only 400kb and installs without restart, worked fine with me
<Qshadowp> :)
<bluefox83> Qshadowp, sometimes nero wants to add it's own little dos-like loader thingy to it and makes it pretty much impossible to boot..you might try burning it a few ways to make sure
<Janchi> livingdaylight: I just googled "Photo printing Linux". There is more to find under that search
<ish> So with Edgy, on an AMD64 system in 32 bit mode should I be using linux-image-generic?
<Qshadowp> ok i'll try isorecorder then
<ish> I don't see specific k7 kernels.
<deusjevoo> Qshadowp
<murchadh> livingdaylight: What distro are you using? Forgot I wasn't on #kubuntu at the moment.
<Qshadowp> yea?
<deusjevoo> what burner and media?
<Aberry> qshadow, then to burn an iso you just have to right click on the cd and select record, like a built in windows sub-program
<Qshadowp> internal dvd-rw inside a dell latitude d600
<vpd> what can i do if 'df' shows wrong disk size?
* Qshadowp is embarrased of his laptop
<vpd> disk=partition
<deusjevoo> what speed?
<Qshadowp> i tried 16x first
<Qshadowp> but i'll download isorecorder and do it as slow as possible
<livingdaylight> murchadh, LInux Mint as it happens, basicaly Ubuntu(EDGY) + MP3 ;)
<deusjevoo> that's its max speed?
<Qshadowp> yea :|
<deusjevoo> ok, and the media, 48 or 52 ?
<Qshadowp> no clue
<deusjevoo> brand?
<Qshadowp> doesn't say on the drive
<Qshadowp> dell lol
<Qshadowp> its just one of those built into a ugly laptop ones
<Aberry> qshadow, if its a laptop do it on a table or something, keep it still, jiggling around the place doesnt help as is the case with laptops
<deusjevoo> I mean the disk you're gonna burn, what speed is that?
<cmweb> Has any one ever used Zpanel?
<Qshadowp> deusjevoo no clue either lol
<Qshadowp> just some blank ritecs i picked up at the shop
<livingdaylight> Aberry, ok, i found it in repositories with Synaptic. just installed it so will see. Sounds similar to inkscape. but i still feel printing should be as simple as selecting your photo album selecting image/photo specifying size and clicking print. I think Janchi  may have found what i need, thx again for the input :)
<deusjevoo> maybe your burner doesn't know the right strategy for it and needs a firmware update
<deusjevoo> don't go slower then 4x
<deusjevoo> as its probably a high speed media
<Qshadowp> ok
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, did you say you're not in UBuntu? Please don't tell me your using windows? please dont?
<Aberry> livingdaylight, good luck with it though I dont know about the printing, Ive seem some pretty damned impressive stuff done with it though
<deusjevoo> normally, 8x should be a better value, if your system is fast enough
<Qshadowp> yea 8x was the slowest nero would allow me to go
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, no, I'm using Debian. (That's why I could run Gimp, and all that... but this is quite an old distro)
<deusjevoo> you could try an RW
<The_Machine> hey Janchi - i have gparted up but it's showing a lock on my external HDD
<The_Machine> even when i run it using root
<Qshadowp> deusjevoo don't have any lol
<Qshadowp> i don't burn discs that often
<Qshadowp> i use a virtual drive in windows for any isos i get ;)
<mamzers555> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<mamzers555> !lgpl
<ubotu> lgpl is the Lesser GPL, formerly called the Library GPL. See http://www.gnu.org/licenses/lgpl.html
<carlosqueso> The_Machine: is your HD mounted?
<deusjevoo> using windows?
<Aberry> I dont think it matters burning at slower speeds, particularly, as it simply defines the data more when it burns. I would just go as slow as possible, I did my burn with at 2x on 52x media and no md5 errors, all five distro cds Ive burnt
<The_Machine> yes.
<deusjevoo> get imgburn
<Qshadowp> atm yea but im trying to switch to linux
<The_Machine> carlosqueso: yes
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, ok. What i'm getting attempting printing from Gimp is IP:Error - no default destination available
<carlosqueso> The Machine: that's your problem...unmount it before you do anything to the partitions or you'll destroy your filesystem
<deusjevoo> Qshadowp: http://www.imgburn.com/
<Janchi> The_Machine: same suggestion umount your drive first. Something like umount /dev/sda1
<Qshadowp> cool
<inimesekene> i have here this problem that well i messed a bit with my partitions and i have ext3ifs installed in win and so when i booted to win my main partition (that i didn't mess with and has my ubuntu) wanted to be formatted, i didn't and tried booting ubuntu, no luck so i went into recovery mode and it said it didn't find the partition and it will create a temp shell to repair it and press ctrl+d to exit and continue with boot so i did and...
<Qshadowp> i remember DVD Decrypter used to use that myself ;)
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, sorry to hear that. Probably Gimp can't find your printer. Try the other things under Graphics, maybe.
<deusjevoo> can use that to
<inimesekene> it logged in as root and i checked ... everything is intact
<Janchi> Gotta go. See you all
<deusjevoo> imgburn is based on it
<luisbg> is there a way of sending folders instead of just files with the send command of the ftp (console basic one)
<vpd> sorry for repeat but does anybody know what to do if 'df' prints wrong partition size? can i fix it somehow?
<inimesekene> but how can i fix the filesystem manually then?
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, what do you mean by try other things under graphics?
<Aberry> bubye everyone
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, i don't see why it doens't read my printier. I set itup using 'setup printer' at the top
<Aberry> qshadow, good luck with ubuntu, and if it doesnt work for you try pclinuxos :p
<allz> how do i install ubuntu dapper .and can anyone of you post me a site that has .sources.list files .cause i am gonna need to use it
<Compy> On edgy I am trying to remove a few of my raid arrays to remake them since we're having a problem. mdadm: fail to stop array /dev/md5: Device or resource busy I cant stop the array or remove it and I always get that. 'mount' doesnt show it as being mounted
<carlosqueso> !install !repos | allz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install !repos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carlosqueso> !install | allz
<ubotu> allz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<carlosqueso> !repos | allz
<ubotu> allz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<juliux> hi could it be that the edgy netboot.tar.gz is broken? if i try to unpack it i get an eof error
<soundray> juliux: where did you download it?
<juliux> soundray, from http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<lastnode> juliux, check the md5sum of it
<juliux> lastnode, there is no md5sum;)
<soundray> juliux: tests fine here. How are you trying to unpack?
<lastnode> juliux, oh, then you're in a bit of a fix. it's most probably a bad download.
<Bluhd> Is it just my computer or does the crossfire-server and crossfire-client packages not work properly under 6.10?
<juliux> soundray, with tar xzf
<soundray> juliux: I agree with lastnode. Download it again.
<juliux> soundray, ok
<soundray> juliux: I could give you the md5sum if you wanted to be sure?
<segfault_> hi, in nautilus on edgy when i go to / it only shows me 3 dirs, how can set it up to actually show me my root fs ?
<soundray> juliux: 677c0c6db5e23bc84910e758ca95eddd  netboot.tar.gz
<juliux> soundray, i found the md5sum and my is an other one
<thompa> printing for my laserjet was a mess, the ubuntu ppd file and foomatic files had to be all removed
<Bluhd> soundray: what dirs are being displayed?
<thompa> i wish i could find out what the culprit is, but i end up uninstalling so much stuff, then start over with cups local and printer works
<Bluhd> soundray: nevermind, wrong person
<murchadh> segfault_: There is a hidden file called .hidden in the root directory. any files listed in this will be hidden. Show hidden files or edit this file. sudo kate /.hidden
<Bluhd> segfault_: what dirs are shown?
<Compy> any ideas?
<bartek__> is here neyone from poland?
<bartek__> *enyone
<soundray> Bluhd: what?!pl
<segfault_> murchadh, thx ill try that
<soundray> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<cmweb> bartek, anyone
<segfault_> Bluhd, build, media home
<cmweb> my bad
<Bluhd> soundray: I made a mistake, I accidentally messaged you instead of segfault_
<soundray> Oops Bluhd, already clarified
<rickympl> hello, i cant change screen resolution, i go to system-prefs-screen resolution, change to the one i want and it just stays the same.
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, sorry, I was away (and am now going away). I meant: try other applications under the "Applications->Graphics" (or whatever) menu. (Other than Gimp and F-Spot.) Maybe one of them is easy to use :-)
<juliux> soundray, thanks now it is working
<iwkse> Where can i find schema gnome files? I need to modify run_command_terminal but gconf-editor doesn't allow to edit schema...any help?
<bartek__> a gdzie jest kanal ubuntu - pl :/
<cmweb> bartek__: anyone
<bartek__> jestem nowy na ircu
<cmweb> wo, nvm
<Bluhd> segfault_: oh, ok. try murchadh's suggestion then
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, yea, i'm exploring alternatives
<Bluhd> segfault_: I was just making sure you weren't in ~/ instead of /
<segfault_> murchadh, sweet! thx that did it
<bartek__> i dont know how i can join ubuntu-pl cannal
<Bluhd>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<soundray> bartek__: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<mamzers555> he, is there a plugin that translates words, if you only move the mouse-pointer over it? i have seen it in internet explorer, is there something for firefox?
<bartek__> where is it?
<segfault_> Bluhd, :)
<ck> hola machitos
<bartek__> i m new
<cmweb> bartek__: are you using gaim?
<bartek__> no
<hastesaver> bartek__, type "/join #ubuntu-pl" (without the quotes) in the same place you're typing this
<ck> no parle inglis
<bartek__> o use xchat
<bartek__> *i use
<gpled> is their a way to speedup package downloads when doing updates?
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, gnome photo printer - seriously i think this could be the fix
<thompa> anybody know what the problem is with setting up laserjets on ubuntu, is it the ppd file or foo**?
<soundray> !es | ck
<ubotu> ck: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cmweb> Then im no good here
<Bluhd> bartek__: if you're in xchat then you can right-click on #ubuntu-pl and click "join channel"
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, since you will come across many more who need help in this area, remember this application - gnome photo printer -
<cmweb> http://www.thezpanel.com/?page=downloads can any one get a page from this where it will allow download
<bartek__> i can
<bartek__> thank everyone
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, ok, thanks :-) But I don't really come here *that* often... nice to know your problem was solved, bye
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/02/09/0319227&tid=13&tid=49
<ck> de que planeta sois
<livingdaylight> hastesaver, i thought you were mr linux himself
<gpled> anyone?
<murchadh> segfault_: Good to hear! It's a new feature in edgy, but I have it working in my dapper as well. Kinda handy, but maybe could be flagged better as a new feature. Generates a few questions on the forums.
<cmweb> can any one get http://www.thezpanel.com/?page=downloads to work right
<livingdaylight> murchadh, have you checked gnome photo printer?
<ck> hola  lineros
<rickympl> how can i change resolution? its not working from the menu
<thompa> is there some way to test for a bad hard drive while running in ubuntu?
<soundray> !fixres | rickympl
<ubotu> rickympl: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thevenin> cmweb: yes it works fine for me
<ck> no inglis
<cmweb> thevenin, whats the dfownload link for the latest one
<thevenin> thompa: if the HD is bad you wont boot to ubuntu
<thevenin> and if you do it wont be for long
<gpled> cmweb: does not work for me
<thevenin> one sec
<rickympl> i mean, without restarting x
<segfault_> murchadh, yea i dont like when my os hides stuff from me :)
<cmweb> i need te download off of that site
<thompa> thevenin: i just installed on one old one that was lying around, seems, ok
<nownott> i have grub config correctly but everytime i boot windows i sets itself as the boot partition instead of ubuntu whcih has grub, is there a way to fix this?
<thevenin> crap i closed it and now i cant pull it back up
<itscool2hate> can someone please help me change my ubuntu server from french 2 english?
<murchadh> livingdaylight: Been to their page. Gonna have a go at it later. Good luck with it, and post your results either way here. I'll be away for a while but I'll check back this evening (I'm on GMT). Thanks!
<cmweb> thevenin, can you get the link
<soundray> nownott: yes: install grub into the master boot record instead of the partition
<thevenin> thompa: if it installed to the HD and booted into ubuntu then it is fine
<eniac_petrov> carlosqueso, is it a bot command?
<gpled> nownott: did you install windows before ubuntu?
<carlosqueso> enaic_petrov? what?
<livingdaylight> @europe
<thevenin> cmweb: waiting for the DL link to load now
<nownott> yes
<cmweb> it gives an error in the  mysql server right?
<livingdaylight> murchadh, London = gmt+1 ??
<murchadh> rickympl: Try ctrl+alt+plus or minus on the keypad. Post results....
<thevenin> cmweb: try this http://www.thezpanel.com/?page=downloads
<soundray> !grub | nownott
<ubotu> nownott: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eniac_petrov> carlosqueso, nothing, sorry. I just asked you: is it a bot command: !install !repos | allz
<cmweb>  				Lost connection to MySQL server during query
<carlosqueso> yeah....but I found out you can't stack them
<soundray> nownott: the "Recovering..." howto will probably solve your problem
<carlosqueso> eniac_petrov, sorry, I'd already forgotten that that's what I typed
<rickympl> murchadh, nothing happens
<carlosqueso> eniac_petrov: yes it is
<eniac_petrov> carlosqueso, np :)
<gpled> nownott: sounds like you installed ubuntu, then windows.  which will cause this kind of stuff to happen
<nownott> na windows then ubuntu
<eniac_petrov> yes, cool. ubotu is a bot :)
<murchadh> rickympl: What graphics card have you got? What resolution is it running in now?
<gpled> nownott: this a dell?
<nownott> no
<soundray> nownott: do you read me?
<nownott> its a linux/xp/osx box
<nownott> :)
<cmweb> thevenin,				Lost connection to MySQL server during query
<rickympl> murchadh, i was using cedega when this happened, it changes the res but the game crashed and now im stuck with that res and not the default
<thompa> anyone know what ubuntu has for printing that other distros dont, does it use different drivers or something?
<eniac_petrov> Guys, by the way: is there a driver for LCD monitors in the Ubuntu CD
<thevenin> hrm
<devilsadvocate> eniac_petrov, LCD should work out of the box
<eniac_petrov> because I have error with X on 2 different computers with LCD monitors
<thevenin> i would say search google for an alternate mirror of what you need
<rickympl> murchadh, its at 640, but in the menu it states 1152
<devilsadvocate> thompa, ubuntu has cupsd
<eniac_petrov> i don't know why
<devilsadvocate> what is the error?
<thompa> i have to uninstall everything related to printing then start cups from scratch
<thevenin> their is something wrong on their servers
<soundray> thompa: you won't get any help with the type of question you're asking. Describe your problem, say what you've tried, say how it has failed.
<ragamuffin> At boot, as soon as the Enterprise Volume Management System starts I get error messages. At first "Buffer I/O error on device dm-0. four lines or so of such message. Then I see "bad format on line 9 " (lines 15 and 19 also) of /etc/fstab
<murchadh> rickympl: Don't know anything about cedega! But it sounds like you need to reconfigure the xserver. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should reconfigure that!
<eniac_petrov> the console says: there isn't X screens...
<gpled> devilsadvocate: unless you have a dell gx150
<rickympl> murchadh, wouldnt that just make another xorg.conf file?
<carlosqueso> eniac_petrov: do you have a CRT that you can plug in?
<devilsadvocate> gpled, ?
<cmweb> Does na yone know of another boot manager for this and xp home? boot didnt load my windows restore and if its actuly gone then this is all i got left
<thompa> soundray: my pages are cut off on bottom after printing, maybe 3 lines or more, also test pages, it works now, but i wish i knew what i did
<devilsadvocate> wouldnt it be a problem with the graphics drivers and not the monitor?
<thevenin> cmweb: lilo i do beleive could be wrong
<cmweb> thevenin, im not using lilo im using grub
<gpled> devilsadvocate: if you run it 1280x1024 it has lines all over it. in ubuntu 6.06
<devilsadvocate> eniac_petrov, the problem is probably with your graphics chipset drivers
<thevenin> what are you looking for then
<ragnar_123> how do I convert a amr (cellphone sound file) to some other, readable file? (in ubuntu)
<devilsadvocate> gpled, do you have the 915resolution package?
<eniac_petrov> carlosqueso, no. This computer are in offices. Sux!
<eniac_petrov> maybe
<thevenin> you wanted another boot manager correct
<Florob> Hi, everybody. Does someone know where gnome-window-decorator in feisty has gone? Or is there a different way to get window boarders now?
<cmweb> thevenin, another one besides those two
<soundray> cmweb: can you boot the machine while we chat?
<thevenin> oh
<devilsadvocate> Florob, Fiesty?
<cmweb> I dont know how to do that
<carlosqueso> eniac_petrov I'd run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the vesa driver
<gpled> devilsadvocate: if it is in by default i do.  i have not installed it manualy.
<thompa> soundray: i onlt get the problem with laserjet on ubuntu, and uninstall cups and foo stuff, restart , go to cups local and reinstall printer, then it works, maybe its cupsd is different, i got no probs anty other distro
<peter_t> I have just done an automatic update of my ubuntu 6.06 installation, and the root partition will not mount.
<stojance> What is the program that can convert Ogg or Mp3 to AMR format?
<cmweb> soundray, im not sure how to do that
<devilsadvocate> gpled, i would try installing that. sudo apt-get install 915esolution
<Florob> devilsadvocate: no feisty
<devilsadvocate> and search on the forums for how-tos
<carlosqueso> eniac_petrov it'll look like crap, but you can rule out your monitors being the problem
<gpled> devilsadvocate: thanks, will try that
<soundray> cmweb: you're not sure how to boot? Or you haven't got a second computer to continue chatting?
<eniac_petrov> carlosqueso, 10x!
<cmweb> oh, second computer to continue chatting i dont.
<soundray> cmweb: is Windows on hda1 on your machine?
<thevenin> catch you guys later
<gpled> man, takes for ever to get these updates.  only getting 39kB/s  can pull 300kB/s
<eniac_petrov> carlosqueso, is there "debian installer" in the CD
<cmweb> Yes, but ive had to resize the windows partion for this install and so i can provide more room for hosting, I NEVER touched the nstd sector or what ever its called
<mamzers555> he, is there a plugin that translates words, if you only move the mouse-pointer over it? i have seen it in internet explorer, is there something for firefox?
<soundray> cmweb: just answer my question, are you sure that Windows is on hda1?
<carlosqueso> eniac_petrov, if you mean is that on the livecd yes, if it's telling you it's not there, that's really weird
<gpled> there is no bittent or something for updating?
<isildur> ive just tried to upgrade to 6.10 with aptitude theres an error "Processing was halted because there were too many errors." anybody an idea how to solve it???
<devilsadvocate> mamzers555, search on addons.firefox.com . there might be
<cmweb> soundray, i am positive
<mamzers555> devilsadvocate; i did, but no luck
<athum> hi
<soundray> Okay, when you start the computer, do you get to the grub menu?
<murchadh> rickympl: If your xorg.conf file looks OK, that cedega must still be in control of something in the machine. Can you disable/remove it and reboot. Or is that a big job?
<patrick_king> is it possible for ubuntu to connect to a windows domain
<peter_t> various errors presented, such as "/dev/hdc3: Entry 'znew' in /home (1095585) has deleted/unused node 1095706"
<athum> Do you know what is program to download all files from server? Like Teleport Pro on win
<cmweb> soundray, yes but i get windows xp and no NT re3store
<athum> Do you know what is program to download all files from server? Like Teleport Pro on win
<devilsadvocate> patrick_king, yes it does so from the almost defalut install
<gpled> patrick_king: Active Directory domain?
<peter_t> I can mount hdc3 from the live cd with no problem
<soundray> cmweb: so you *can* boot Win XP from hda1?
<cmweb> soundray, yes i can BUT i can not restore the system from the other partion that emachins put on
<FlyingSquirrel32> I can't install libsdl1.2-dev 'cause I can't install libartsc0-dev  because libartsc0 is version 1.5.5 and libartsc0-dev is version 1.5.4. Am I the only one in this situation?
<soundray> cmweb: okay, what is that other partition?
<devilsadvocate> cmweb, dont you get the windows boot menu when you select xp from grub?
<cmweb> Im not sure its the verry first one
<gpled> patrick_king: an old NT stile domain yes.  new 2003 domain installed securely - no
<cmweb> devilsadvocate, xp does not have a boot menu
<patrick_king> devilsadvocate: on a windows machein i would get the profile from the server but from ubuntu what would happen
<soundray> cmweb: you said that Windows XP was on the very first one (hda1)
<gpled> patrick_king: if you dummy down the new domain (bad idea) then yes
<devilsadvocate> patrick_king, what kind of connection are you trying?
<devilsadvocate> patrick_king, wondows shares? exchange?
<cmweb> {||||RESTORE|||||}{|||||XP resized to 10gb||||||}{||||||||||||LINUX|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||\)
<cmweb> ^thats the diagram
<soundray> cmweb: what is the device name of the restore partition?
<cmweb> nts something
<gpled> patrick_king: profiling is going to be a mess, because windows machine have diffrent file layout
<cmweb> soundray, its like the tv thing
<patrick_king> devilsadvocate: yeh its  a windows 2000 server, and i get my roaming profiles from it and i get all my files from it aswell
<cmweb> soundray, the tv video
<gpled> patrick_king: you would have to have the AD admin build you a special profile, which would be a lot of work
<soundray> cmweb: I give up
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: sorry, I just got here, did you join your ubuntu machine to a windows domain?
<patrick_king> gpled: how would he do that
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: he wants profiles
<gpled> joining can be done.
<cmweb> Soundray, its all on one diskdrive except for the ubuntu install which is on a 5gb drive
<gpled> patrick_king: can i ask why you want to join?
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: all you need to do is map your /home to the share on the windows server, not hard
<patrick_king> flyingsquirrel32: i havent yet im going to tomorrow, its my college domain. they said if i can find out if it works they will do it
<cmweb> suondray, the device on the restore i have no clue except for the type of partion
<KHatfull> Greetings
<prakka> greetings
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: of course, the profile, wouldn't be the same as the windows profile, but your linux profile would roam with you and be stored in the same place where the windows one is
<KHatfull> I'm a refugee from #ubuntuforums...nothing happening over there ;-)
<carlosqueso> KHatfull: welcome to the busy one
<peter_t> There's plenty happening here, it seems
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: what exactly is your goal?
<allz> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<KHatfull> hey carlosqueso, thanks
<allz> hello can somone please post me .a site that can help me mount my windows
<eniac_petrov> carlosqueso, ahhh. np. If  dpkg-reconfigure will not work, there is other "user friendly"/"Plug`n`play" distributions...
<eniac_petrov> Mandriva or Debian.. :)
<allz> to linux
<KHatfull> carlosqueso: yeah, 931 as opposed to ~65....much busier
<patrick_king> flyingsquirre32: my goal is to get ubuntu on my colege domain and access the internet and my files
<peter_t> I wonder if anyone can advise me of the best way to get some advice fairly quickly
<peter_t> I feel rather drowned out here.
<linknet> how can one hear sound in ubuntu?
<carlosqueso> !ntfs | allz
<ubotu> allz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<carlosqueso> allt: sorry about giving you bot stuff, but I'm just no good at pasting into putty
<gpled> patrick_king: i woul break this up in parts
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: access your files is easy, access the internet depends on how you're blocked in the first place.
<mooey> peter_t, the forums are usually pretty quick
<syntaxx> anyone know why my tvtime sound is blurred? sounds like no signal
<peter_t> mooey: maybe that's my best bet, thanks
<mooey> peter_t, it can get abit busy in here, heh
<peter_t> indeed
<peter_t> I'm an IRC virgin...
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: are your files on like an h: or something?
<syntaxx> i always experience this on ubuntu but not on debian
<linknet> where can u view webcam
<peter_t> baptism of fire here...
<carlosqueso> eniac_petrov: good luck, if you're looking for a liveCD and ubuntu won't work, I like both knoppix and Morphix lightgui
<mikl> peter_t: lol
<KHatfull> peter_t: ruh roh...
<mooey> peter_t, then i guess 930 people in one channel is not a great place to start :D
<prakka> lol ^^
<peter_t> ya think?
<KHatfull> mooey: LOL
<gpled> patrick_king: if you ever realy want to join a windows AD domain, you have to use something called PAM, which gets messy fast
<peter_t> Anyhoo, I'll head over to the forum I gues
<peter_t> thanks guys
<gpled> patrick_king: but i think you can get what you want just by talking to the network
<KHatfull> peter_t: not to dis #ubuntu at all but try over at #ubuntuforums
<mooey> peter_t, good luck with your problem
<mikl> ActiveDirectory is the infernal spawn of evil
<patrick_king> flyingsquirrel32:on the windows pc it is set to H: and the internet its a proxy server i have a user name and password for the net
<temba> damn, what a join/quit flood here
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: I would LOVE to learn to do that! I've tried a couple times
<mikl> everybody knows that ;)
<KHatfull> peter_t: little slower there...although a lot slower at the moment
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: great, I've done that here. hold on one sec.
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: i had it working.  stopped at the profiling.  it is not worth the effort.  was hoping novel was going to fix this
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm really after the authentication. Any good tutorials>?
<eniac_petrov> carlosqueso, :)
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: i can pull active directry info from my linux box, with out being part of the domain.  thats how i check email address
<syntaxx> hi im having problems running tvtime in ubuntu.. the sound is blurred only buzzzzzzz anyone know how to fix this?
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: i think i have a doc on how i did this for postfix, if your intrested
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: first you need to figure out where the h: is mapped to it would look like \\fileserver\profiles
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: no, I'm thinking like being able to log into a ubuntu machine using my domain username/password
<rickyfingers> quit
<syntaxx> hi im having problems running tvtime in ubuntu.. the sound is blurred only buzzzzzzz anyone know how to fix this?
<matason_> Iam trying to get Ubuntu onto my laptop that doesn't have a CD ROM, can I install Ubuntu on it's HDD if I put it in an external cradle and hang it off my other laptop?
<matason_> Does that have a chance of working?
<bartek__> hello. i m from poland and i m not very good at english but i ve problem
<bartek__> with nvidia drivers
<confusco> matason, maybe
<alitoch> hi
<confusco> you could try at leasnt
<confusco> least
<alitoch> could somebody help ?
<alitoch> i have a problem with my mbr
<patrick_king> flysquirrel32: yep i can get that name no problem
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: pam can do that. just duck the profile stuff
<boggle> matason_: with fedora I copied the install cd on the harddisk (dd) and it worked for the installation
<matason_> confusco: OK thanks
<boggle> matason_: I haven't tried it, but I'd give it a try
<matason_> Yeh I tried making a boot HDD also
<bartek__> look for this and help me http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?t=17757
<boggle> bartek__: what's the problem?
<matason_> But it didn't recognise there was an OS on it
<bartek__> it is  in polish language but look for commands
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: yeah, but doing it is another story. still, your directions may be helpful
<boggle> bartek__: do you have installed the nvidia drivers at all?
<bartek__> yes
<bartek__> kernel, glx
<boggle> bartek__: are they the right version? uname -r tells you the current running kernel
<patrick_king> flysquirrel32: yep i can get that name no problem but what do i do when i got it
<confusco> matason
<confusco> matason_, why not a network install?
<bartek__> the are from repos and what i must do with uname -r ? write in on terminal same
<bartek__> ?
<bartek__> only, with anything?
<matason_> confusco: I can't seem to work out how to boot from the network
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: if you type "net use" in command prompt when you're logged in on the windows machine it will tell you.
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: this will just tell you how to talk ldap: http://postfix.wiki.xs4all.nl/index.php?title=Relay_recipient_maps_using_LDAP_against_Active_Directory
<smallfoot-> if anyone know a hardware company that done something good or bad such as cooperate with open source or anti-competive, please add it to http://vendors.bluwiki.org/
<confusco> you have cable/dsl?
<boggle> bartek__: yes, "uname -r"
<bartek__> boggle: i wrote uname -r and i see: 2.6.17-10-386
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: might not make sense if your not into postfix
<matason_> It's an IBM X31 - I have ADSL
<boggle> bartek__: ok, what version are the drivers you installed for?
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: then follow these directions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_network_folders_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: there are docs on google for this: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+login+active+directory&btnG=Google+Search
<patrick_king> first you need to figure out where the h: is mapped to it would look like \\fileserver\profiles
<ActivE> how can i tell firefox to use the mplayer video plugin instead of totem?
<bartek__> non-legacy first and legacy
<unimatrix9> install mplayer plugin
<bartek__> legacy i installed second when i removed non-legacy
<ActivE> unimatrix9 i have done this.
<bartek__> when i have with non legacy problem
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: my goal is to some day set up a server that can do all that your average windows network does DNS, DHCP, mail, kerberos, Directory, file sharing
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: of course mail ought to be on a seperate server, but you know what i mean
<enkidu> how to install a quickcam communicate stx ?
<boggle> ActivE: it's in the firefox preferences, downloads, download actions
<boggle> bartek__: you can see the version of the nvidia drivers in the synaptic packet manager
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: sad part is this all can be done now.  it is just hard to play with microsoft because the extended most of these.  kerberos is a great example
<Stx> enkidu: are you asking me?
<unimatrix9> sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<enkidu> Stx: not especially
<bashir> hey
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: then follow these directions http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_network_folders_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<enkidu> Stx: it's in the ref of the webcam :)
<bashir> was anyone able to get beryl working in edgy?
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: yeah.
<Stx> enkidu: ah (: just noticed my nick was highlighted ;o)
<bartek__> boggle__ i have not nvidiadrivers now biecause i removed them. I should install them?
<bashir> for some reason whenever i try to start beryl if freezes
<bashir> and i have to restart x
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: I had kerberos working with NIS once. but I really want postfix and LDAP with the centralized authentication.
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: it would be cool to make a gui for doing ssh/scp with keys from kerberos.
<patrick_king> flyingsquirrel32: is that all i have to do
<boggle> bartek__: when you want to use the nvidia drivers you have to install them. Otherwise the nvidia-setup script is not very useful
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: kerberos is a real cool idea
<bashir> do you have to install any apps before you try to install beryl, like compiz or something
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: I was thinking it would be awsome to make a server install option in ubuntu server with something like this.
<bartek__> boggle i was installing them from here: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?t=8235 look for commands. i didnt use insaller from nvidia web page
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: i am not realy sold on ldap.  think someone could make an sql db that is as fast as ldap.  it is hard for me to think in ldap
<syntaxx> anyone who can help me? i wonder why im having a bad sound in tvtime and pinnacle pctv pro.. in debian im not having such thing
<ActivE> Is it normal for the removal of the totem mozilla plugin to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<unimatrix9> no
<[ubu-e] -HaXeR> hello
<FlyingSquirrel32> that way anyone can have an ubuntu server that could really replace a windows AD Domain Controller!
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled:^
<[ubu-e] -HaXeR> would like to start of that i need help with one little thing
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: linux is great for one off machines, but if you had to manage 100's it gets to hard with out some kind of central authentication.  like you are talking about.  wish more effert was put to it.
<carlosqueso> ActivE: yeah....anything that's apart of the default ubuntu installation takes that package off.  As long as you're using apt-get instead of aptitude, you won't have any problems
<confusco> what's the keys to press to switch between workspaces?
<ActivE> ok thx :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: are you still there?
<carlosqueso> np
<patrick_king> yep
<jhaquo> hi, for an unknown reason, the "screensaver" (screen goes black) still enables after 20 minutes even tough i disabled it, any idea please?
<FlyingSquirrel32> did you get the share mapped?
<wilcox>  Hello, does one know how i can migrate from thunderbird to evolution or kmail? (safely, without losing mails)
<carlosqueso> confusco: CTRL+ALT+ <workspace number> or CTRL+ALT+<arrow keys>
<wilcox> i've searched on google.com quite a bit, without results
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: or "mounted" in linux
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: have you seen this: http://pareto.uab.es/mcreel/ParallelKnoppix/ParallelKnoppixTutorial.html
<bartek__> boggle so what you think what i should do?
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: the way the other computers joins the cluster sounds cool.  have not tried this yet, but have the cd's ready to go.
<patrick_king> im not able to do that till tomorrow
<patrick_king> as im at home now
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: What happens when you browse to the internet in firefox?
<unimatrix9> you see webpages?
<unimatrix9> :)
<rickyfingers> i have some .wmv files that mplayer can play back, but the screen size is fixed, does anyone know what command line options I could pass to mplayer to play back in full screen size?
<confusco> carlosqueso, for some reason +workspace number doesn't work
<confusco> but arrows do
<unimatrix9> press f
<rickyfingers> (when I hit 'f' for full screen, it just puts a huge black border around the video
<carlosqueso> confusco...sorry, I may be wrong on the number, I'm at work, using windows
<gpled> rickyfingers: just wondering, have you tried this in vlc?
<carlosqueso> (and use xfce anyway)
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: We have a bunch of old machines and my boss is a fellow geek and we were thinking of setting one up, but we can't think of anything to do with it!
<rickyfingers> gpled: no I've never used vlc. I'll try that one. thanks for the hint.
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: lol. you guys sound just like me :)
<confusco> what's the keys to press to switch between workspaces?
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm interested in installing a playstation emulator. epsxe seems to be the popular one, but ubuntu doesn't have it in its repositories; instead it has pscx. are these the same thing? should i go find a deb for epsxe?
<gpled> rickyfingers: let me know if it works.  i play mac stuff in vlc.
<rickyfingers> gpled: are there any special codecs/extra packages you reccomend installing along with vlc?
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: next your going to tell me you watch nerdtv and wonding when the next episode is going to be out :)
<sod75> anyone know how to see a changelog of packages (updates), eg what bugs are solved, security holes, etc ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: never heard of it, but I'll check it out, sounds good!
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: the reason I ask is that when I go to the internet from my ubuntu machine here at work, it just asks me for my username and pw and I put it in.
<gpled> rickyfingers: i just search for vlc in snaptic (spelling) and select the ubuntu default one.  it grabs everything.  i even us vlc on windows
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: http://www.pbs.org/cringely/nerdtv/shows/
<sod75> I second vlc on win
<gpled> FlyingSquirrel32: bill joy's interview was good, if memory servse me.
<FlyingSquirrel32> amen to vlc, that's our first answer when people need to see videos on windows.
<patrick_king> flyingsquirrel32: what time is it where you are
<bighil_> Does anyone know a ubuntuish solution to get xen working with the nvidia module? I installed xen-restricted-modules which contains version 8774 but the normal ubuntu system uses version 8776...
<rickyfingers> gpled: it worked perfectly.  another reason I don't have to touch windows ever again!
<mkeadle> jevangelo: pwd
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: 11:31
<gpled> rickyfingers: the cool part is if you have to use windows, you can install it there too.  like firefox..
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king:am
<syntaxx> im having problem in tvtime pctv pro sound anyone know how to fix this? please?
<FlyingSquirrel32> gpled: nice, I wish they would do more than just interviews though, here's for mark shuttleworth and of course linus!
<levander> Someone can tell me how to reconfigure my network card under dapper?  It's not being detected during boot.
<patrick_king> flyingsquirral32: i was about to say would to be around at 11:45 my time but that would be 7 for you
<gpled> rickyfingers: also, if you ever have trouble with vlc, join the vlc irc server. the tech help there seems great.  they helped me get an mp4 working that would not play.
<ricola> hola
<ricola> I'm trying to get a TI1225 CardBus controler to work using pcmciautils
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king:I also have some directions for setting up a proxy in firefox. I'm looking for them...
<ricola> and I need to build a ressource database to do that, but don4t have any clue how to
<ricola> can anyone help?
<patrick_king> flyingsquirrel32:that would be great thanks
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: I'm in NY, NY
<gpled> ricola: that a calculator?
<ricola> gpled: uh?
<gpled> ricola: TI1225
<levander> What's the web site of that "Official Ubuntu Guide" book?  Isn't the text of it online?
<ricola> gpled: no, not the calculator :)
<Alakazamz0r> whats up w/the mirrors, why are they so slow.
<patrick_king> flyinfsquirrel32: england
<ricola> gpled: its actually labeled as TI PCI1225
<voidmage> http://ubuntuguide.org?
<gpled> ricola: what is it?  sounds like my old TI994A :)
<ricola> gpled: just a PCMCIA controler in an old Dell laptop
<PaulCarpenter> does anyone know if ubuntu gets along with those fingerprint readers that ibm laptops have?
<syntaxx> im having problem in tvtime pctv pro sound anyone know how to fix this? please?
<Alakazamz0r> no one has an answer?
<Alakazamz0r> whats up w/the mirrors, why are they so slow.
<gpled> ricola: hmmm, i have had lots of luck with pcmcia controlers.  it is streange it is not working out of box for you.
<PaulCarpenter> Alakazamz0r: be patient, get yourself a cup of tea.
<keithhhhh> does anyone know how to assign an IP to a hard drive I want to share on my network?
<keithhhhh> (does this make sense??)
<ricola> gpled: its a fairly old laptop
<Alakazamz0r> PaulCarpenter im being patient, i dont need to download anything. Im just curious.
<Agrajag> keithhhhh: not even a little.
<keithhhhh> Agrajag: darn
<gpled> ricola: one thing you could try is boot from knoppix cd, and see if it works.  if it does, then look to see what mods they are loading
<Agrajag> Hard drives don't get IP addresses, network interfaces do.
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh, maybe you are talking about running nfs?
<syntaxx> im having problem in tvtime pctv pro sound anyone know how to fix this? please?
<gpled> ricola: fells like a mod not loading issue
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: well I bought a NAS drive
<ricola> gpled: its not a module problem, and i cant boot anything anyways, the machine has no cd ;)
<PaulCarpenter> Alakazamz0r, well I'm currently downloading an ISO from the Kent mirror at 241KB/sec atm, doesn't seem too slow to me.
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh, ah things are beginning to make more sense.
<gpled> Agrajag: cant wait for ipv6 :)
<Agrajag> gpled: oh that's going to confuse the hell out of me for a while
<ricola> gpled: no, everythings loaded, it looks like a sysfs/udev issue of some sort
<PaulCarpenter> so, anyone any idea about fingerprint readers?
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: Im told I need to share a folder
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: and use the same IP Address Range and Subnet Mask
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: what operating system does the nas drive run? It must have a way that it can be configured.
<gpled> ricola: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: here's the directions: type about:config in the address bar, then the parameter "network.automatic-ntlm-auth.trusted-uris" must include http://<proxy-server-ip> where <proxy-server-ip> is the IP address of the proxy server.
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: ah that might be what I dont understand
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: there is 2 major types right?
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: what is the make and model of the drive you got?
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: that's for firefox
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: that's all I know :)
<patrick_king> ok will do that once its sorted
<patrick_king> cheers for ya help
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: I hate to say it but its more complicated than that its a korean case with tv ports
<ricola> gpled: well, i'm actually not using ubuntu, but Debian etch - still, Ubuntu uses newer kernels, do did switch to pcmciautils instead of deprecated pcmcia-cs, which is why i came ask here too
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: the tv ports work, just cant get it recognized by the network
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: It feels good to be helping instead of needing help 8-)
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: do you mean it has old style bnc connectors? Like it uses coax?
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: does it also have regular rj-45 ethernet ports?
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: it has rj45
<gpled> ricola: they "linux people" have been doing a lot of work in the udev space.  if you can get the news stuff on there, it might start working
<confusco> what's the keys to press to switch between workspaces?
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: (and rca and HD ports to watch my divx and xvid  :)  )
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: this is a quote of what I must do...."After connecting LAN cable, you have to set network configurations of Computer and MG-35.
<keithhhhh> You need to share a folder on Windows computer and use same IP Address range and same Subnet Mask  between
<keithhhhh> Windows computer and MG-35."
<saimu0> hello....  does anyone know anything about SCIM?
<syntaxx> im having problem in tvtime pctv pro sound anyone know how to fix this? please?
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: hmmm but they left out how to set the IP on their own box.  That's some of the best documentation I ever heard of.
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: OK google is our friend.
<gpled> ricola: here is an idea what they have been doing to udev: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/nethub/article.php/3635686
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: ya or Im missing something
<confusco> what's the keys to press to switch between workspaces?
<saimu0> confusco can you do that with Keys?
<saimu0> im using a laptop and that would be amazing if you could.
<confusco> yes
<keithhhhh> I see the folder Im trying to access I just cant access the files  :(
<fyrestrtr> confusco: ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<sunnyhours4130> I'm new to ubuntu, is there a live cd that comes with xgl or similar that I can demo?
<saimu0> WOOOOW!
<saimu0> it really workd
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: the other thing is that you can make something that looks like a windows shared folder with SMBA
<fyrestrtr> sunnyhours4130: not of ubuntu, but gentoo has a live cd with xgl. Its called 'Kororaa'.
<confusco> fyrestrtr, how come I only have 2 workspaces?
<confusco> when using the arrows
<fyrestrtr> confusco: I don't know?
<saimu0> Anyone know anything about SCIM yet?
<sunnyhours4130> fyrestrtr: Yeah, i played with kororaa. i'd like to stay away from gentoo   =)
<fyrestrtr> confusco: how man do you want?
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: hmmm thanks for your advice  ;)
<saimu0> well i can access all 4 confusco
<fyrestrtr> sunnyhours4130: well, xgl is xgl. It works the same way in any distro.
<confusco> maybe I changed a setting
<saimu0> maybe
<sunnyhours4130> yeah
<confusco> probably
<saimu0> does anyone know anything about SCIM   if you do message me/
<syntaxx> im having problem in tvtime sound im using pinnacle pctv pro.. images are fine is just that no sound/buzzz sound in debian theres no problem anyone here who can help me?
<confusco> now, what's an easy way to benchmark my videocard performance? for some reason, both a native game and game on WINE are performing much slower than on Win
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: I'm googling now.  For some reason, I am drawn to this issue, like a moth to an open flame.
<fyrestrtr> syntaxx: might try your luck in #debian
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: hehee
<rkd> confusco: in a pinch, glxgears
<fyrestrtr> confusco: glxgears
<confusco> well somebody said it's not very useful
<fyrestrtr> confusco: first thing you need to do, is make sure direct rendering is working.
<confusco> yes I think it is
<syntaxx> fyrestrtr: i just migrate to ubuntu that is why im asking here if anyone who can help me
<confusco> how do I check
<fyrestrtr> confusco: glxinfo | grep direct
<rkd> confusco: although all that really tells you is if you have 3D rendering or not
<syntaxx> fyrestrtr: and in debian tvtime and my capture card works fine
<saimu0> ILOVE ubuntu! ~~  so much i could cry.
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: saw something that said you can use the remote to configure it.  Did it come with a remote? Perhaps you need to hook it up to your tv, and you'll be presented with some kind of menu that will enable you to access settings like ip & netmask
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: well the cool thing is it says it can run with Linux
<nokrev> I'm having two problems with Compiz. 1) I can't seem to figure out how to start it up automatically, even when I mess with GNOME sessions, and 2) when I click a window after activating it, it won't bring it to the top of the stack, unless I click the title.
<confusco> well I get 350 FPS on glxgears with a Geforce 2 and 1.4ghz Athlon. is that normal?
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: ya searching thru it now
<sod75> confusco: way too slow
<sod75> I doubt dri is working
<confusco> what could be wrong?
<syntaxx> fyrestrtr: so this is a problem in ubuntu itself since im using it in debian and it just works fine
<mc__> !ati > mrc_001
<Beforewisdom> Hirvinen, what are gpg keys and why do ubuntu urls require them in the sources.list?
<saimu0> OK  got a question for all of you.... the fonts on my computer look SUPERSRANGE  anything i can do about this?
<confusco> glxinfo | grep direct gives : Direct rendering: yes
<sod75> confusco: you're not using the right driver ?
<rkd> confusco: did you install the binary nvidia driver?
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: found a manual at http://www.airlinktek.com/english/atboard_view.php?param=e_manual&page=1&kind=&uid=51&keyfield=&key=
<confusco> yes
<rkd> hmmm
<confusco> and turned on nvidia
<PaulCarpenter> saimu0, more specificly?
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh:  am downloading now
<Beforewisdom> saimuO what is super strange?
<devilsadvocate_> how do i get a daemon to run every time i reboot ?
<keithhhhh> well this is the product
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: this is the case http://www.mediagate.co.kr/product.php?prod=CMP-100
<keithhhhh> but its in Korean  ;)
<saimu0> Paul ~  beofrewisdom ~~  ok  well im using a chinese input method....some characters look normal  some look blurred and out of shape...   i thought it was a simplifed vs traditionl thing but its not!
<narrchy> im having some problems booting Ubuntu from the live cd
<narrchy> i burnt it as an .iso
<confusco> sod75, got any suggestions
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: ah maybe I found it
<Beforewisdom> saimuO:  sorry, chinese characters are a bit outside of my expertise.  have you tried theubuntu forums?
<keithhhhh> rickyfingers: it says enable NDAS in one of the menus
<saimu0> yeah   still dont know whats going on..
<narrchy> it tells me to use the set up utility when i try booting from c
<narrchy> d
<saimu0> ill wait a few more days  maybe someone will say whats going on.
<PaulCarpenter> 'fraid I've never tried using chinese, so I don't know, sorry.
<saimu0> ok  its no problem
<boggle> narrchy: setup utility of the BIOS?
<narrchy> i think so
<rickyfingers> keithhhhh: yes indeed, it does look as though the tcp/ip settings are accessed through the setup menu when you hook it up to a tv
<narrchy> i chose to boot from cd and thats what its telling me
<saimu0> Paul ~~  is there a problem with other fonts that you know of?  like....rendering or something?  like they all seem to look  little blurry
<V3nn3tj3> can i get some help plz
<boggle> narrchy: is the .iso a file on the cd or did you burn the iso image?
<boggle> bartek__: is your nvidia problem fixed now?
<narrchy> i burned the .iso to a cd
<boggle> narrchy: when you see the contents of the cd, how does it look?
<V3nn3tj3> hi !
<bartek__> i download file .run
<V3nn3tj3> i need help with installing ubuntu
<carlosqueso> okay...what's the problem, and this could help too
<bartek__> and im installing them but i think that i must go out x :/
<boggle> bartek__: you can use the nvidia drivers from multiverse, you know?
<carlosqueso> !install | v3nn3tj3
<ubotu> v3nn3tj3: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<boggle> bartek__: yes
<V3nn3tj3> how can i get a serial mouse in the install working ?
<ublender> hi, does anyone have any suggestions of a good mencoder gui?
<boggle> ublender: I like dvdrip
<bartek__> alt-ctrl-f1 only?
* ublender checks it out
<boggle> ublender: though it uses transcode rather than mencoder
<V3nn3tj3> no, i know how, did ir a lot of times but i need help for my mouse
<ublender> hrm
<boggle> ublender: while not a gui, dvd2divx for mencoder is nice
<V3nn3tj3> i have to get a serial mouse working on the install
<rickympl> is there a quick way to make a subdir in hundreds of directories, the subdir would b of the same name
<carlosqueso> V3nn3tj3...you've got me, hopefully somebody else can
<ublender> I am not ttrying to convert dvd
<Quinn_Storm> rickympl: are all the directories in the same place?
<rickympl> yes, they reside in one parent dir
<V3nn3tj3> you dont know how ?? mabey you can help me with something else
<syntaxx> im having problem in tvtime sound im using pinnacle pctv pro.. images are fine is just that no sound/buzzz sound in debian theres no problem anyone here who can help me?
<Quinn_Storm> rickympl: if so, for each in *;do mkdir $each/subdirname;done
<Trist_an> ublender, what are you trying to do?
<ublender> boggle: moreover, i am trying to lower the quality of a video so I can watch it, this computer isn't handling it's high res
<boggle> rickympl: find . -type d -exec echo mkdir {}/IamAnewDirectory \;
<Quinn_Storm> boggle: that's too much work :-P
<ublender> the problem is that the file is a mkv, and I am having trouble doing this
<V3nn3tj3> i have a usb mouse but i have to connect it to a usb pci card and my mouse ist working to
<rickympl> cool
<boggle> Quinn_Storm: well, at least it will give less errors than the for loop
<carlosqueso> [#ubuntu] 
<Quinn_Storm> true, but the for loop is all shell
<Trist_an> ublender, I can give you my settings for a good quality xvid. It's about 1Mo/second
<carlosqueso> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302178
<narrchy> the .iso
<ublender> Tirst_an, sure
<carlosqueso> V3nn3tj3: [#ubuntu]  V3nn3tj3:
<narrchy> thats all
<narrchy> you still there b?
<carlosqueso> V3nn3tj3:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302178
<boggle> Quinn_Storm: find is a useful command to learn anyway ;)
* carlosqueso can't use putty
<V3nn3tj3> k
<V3nn3tj3> will see
<mjunx> anyone know what files I need to transfer to get the ipw2200 firmware?
<Quinn_Storm> boggle: true, but find is often just so slow
<rickympl> Quinn_Storm, it gives erros when dirs have spaces
<Trist_an> ublender, 45 minutes would be around 300Mo : is it ok?
<V3nn3tj3> or can i get a usb mouse connected to a usb pci card working to ?
<Quinn_Storm> rickympl: ah, then it should be mkdir "$each/subdirname"
<boggle> rickympl: surround the mkdir argument with doublew quote "
<ZmAY> anyone knows what the problem is: when i click on start installation progress bar shows but then nothing happens, all the time at 0%?
<boggle> Quinn_Storm: :)
<rickympl> Quinn_Storm, boggle thx
<boggle> narrchy: yes
<boggle> narrchy: from what OS do you burn the CD?
<ublender> Trist_an: size is not too much of an issue, what matters is that I need to be able to encode subtitles, and a eperate audio track
<boggle> narrchy: you need to burn the cntent of the iso rather than the iso file
<carlosqueso> V3nn3tj3 I've had no problem with my ancient usb mouse on my ancient computer
<narrchy> windows
<boggle> ublender: try the dvd2divx, it's quite useful
<narrchy> oh seriously? i was told last night to just burn the .iso
<V3nn3tj3> lol i mean a usb on a pci card ?? i cant get it to work
<narrchy> what do i need to do then before burning?
<The-Poet> Hey guys, I try to run a command within a bash script but the command executes without its argument... do I need to put arguments in scrips in quotations or something?
<ublender> boggle: ok
<V3nn3tj3> i had a onboard usb but i burned that :/
<Quinn_Storm> narrchy: ignore them, if you got as far as the liveCD and you have a 0%, likely the burn just didn't work right, try burning again or ordering from shipit
<V3nn3tj3> but i disabled it
<jesse__> DJViper are you there?
<boggle> narrchy: what OS do you use for burning?
<narrchy> windows xp
<carlosqueso> v3nn3tjc, don't know, sorry...I'd check the forums
<carlosqueso> they tend to have a lot of info from people with past problems
<boggle> narrchy: there's a add on program for burning isos, let me check
<jesse__> DjViper:>I think i have a solution to your problem
<carlosqueso> or go buy a $5 mouse
<Trist_an> ublender, if you are under KDE there is a GUI for mencoder
<boggle> narrchy: ISORecorder
<ublender> Trist_an: gnome here
<narrchy> alright
<narrchy> i can download that where?
<boggle> narrchy: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm download and install it, then right click on the iso and burn to cd
<syntaxx> im having problem in tvtime sound im using pinnacle pctv pro.. images are fine is just that no sound/buzzz sound in debian theres no problem anyone here who can help me?
<V3nn3tj3> ?? i have a ps2 connector to but do you know where i can get a backplate with a ps2 connector ?
<narrchy> alright
<narrchy> thanks
<boggle> narrchy: you're welcome
<Trist_an> ublender, it seems that there is GUI for mencoder on gnome : http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/projects.html
<The-Poet> any of you guys familiar with bash scripting? :] 
<jesse__> has anyone talked to DjViper any time recently?
<carlosqueso> !seen DjViper
<ubotu> DjViper is on IRC right now!
<jdhoreotg> hello all...quick question here...
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<raistlin> hi
<raistlin> yeah.. right
<jesse__> I know i can't get a hold of him
<raistlin> why?
<ublender> Trist_an: gmencoder, if that is what you are referencing too, I have tried before, but could never get it to work
<The-Poet> boink: might aswell bind that to a macro ;>
<jesse__> i don't know how really?
<jdhoreotg> if i do a HD install of Ubuntu from a Live session i've been using for like a day or 2, will everything i've done in the live session be saved on the HD?
<V3nn3tj3> yeah now i know haw to get the serial mouse to work but whare do i have to modiffy it,the etc/X11/xorg.conf
<boink> We know that we do not know
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: i don't think it will be saved since it dosen't write changes to the drive
<raistlin> what do you know in the life?...
<carlosqueso> V3nn3tj3, yeah...that's the file
<jesse__> ok, enough with the haikus
<raistlin> is there any italian?
<jesse__> how should I know
<raistlin> Ci sono italiani?
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: this might work, you could copy the home folder you got in the live install and paste it in once you've installed it... but it might not work, and might even mess things up
<[BTF] Chm0d> is there a utility for edgy to burn dvds?
<jesse__> ?
<carlosqueso> V3nn3tj3: here's your backplates: http://www.cablecity.co.uk/index.php?cPath=52_70
<jdhoreotg> dammit...not a big deal...i only did some small stuff...also, i'm runnung 6.06 LTS...should i install it then do a dist-upgrade to Edgy Eft?
<raistlin> chitemmuort
<jdhoreotg> *running
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: i recommend you to do a clean install. My upgrade went fubar. besides, the diffrences between those two are quite big
<grimboy> Does the menu editing thing for gnome in edgy seem really buggy to anyone else. I mean, I try to move something into a subfolder in Games and suddenly the firefox shortcut appears, from nowhere. It's not like I'm even in the internet menu.
<VigoFusion> jdhoreotg: Not likeley, you can save the or make an Image to CD and possibly use that and import or extract what you have done.
<cwill1> livecd hangs with 'no screens found' using intel 845g (onboard).  anybody know a workaround?
<jesse__> jdhoreotg:> i know i don't really want to upgrade to eddy either, takes forever to download!
<grimboy> I would file a bug, but there's too many, I can't isolate them.
<V3nn3tj3> yeah thx but iam from belgium :/
<The-Poet> listen to jesse__'s wisdom
<jesse__> jdhoreotg:> crap!, you idiots
<carlosqueso> v3nntj3, they ship to the entier EU
<The-Poet> heheheh
<V3nn3tj3> and how do i have to pay ?
<jdhoreotg> ahh...i guess i'll just stick with not saving the 1 or 2 things i've done in the Live...and stay with Dapper until all the edgy bugs get worked out
<jesse__> i'm on 16!, with a big brain
<jesse__> I know what too much about computers!
<carlosqueso> V3nn3tj3: dunno....I'm in the US and can't order from them, probably some sort of credit card
<jesse__> DOS, Windows, OS/2, everything!
<matason> Ok what's the best way to kick off a new installation? When I insert the CD I get asked if I want to start the package manager...
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: a wise choice :)  grab feisty once its out, because the features in edgy are awesome... way faster bootup times among other things
<The-Poet> jesse__:  you *on* 16? that means you're 16 or what? *confused*
<Kingsqueak> is feisty going to be the next LTS release?
<jdhoreotg> The-Poet: what do you mean?
<sysdoc> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jesse__> The-Poet:> I am 16 years old
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: edgy'
<Trist_an> Kingsqueak, no I think the one after feisty is LTS
<jesse__> Get that
<VigoFusion> Edgy kix tails, Fiesty is gonna have to rock.
<V3nn3tj3> k thx :/ but iam only 16
<Kingsqueak> Trist_an: ah o.k.
<carlosqueso> Kingsqueak: nope, that'll be fiesty +1
<kddo> hello
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: edgy's bootup time is way faster thanks to upstart and it has AIGLX by default to handle the graphic rendering
<sysdoc> Anyone know the command to run fsck on next reboot?
<arun_> At boot, as soon as Enterprise Volume Management System starts I begin to get read errors like this "[*digits*.*digits*]  Buffer I/O error on device dm-o logical block *digits*". What could be the reason and what is the solution? I am a newbie.
<carlosqueso> V3nn3tj3...then I dunno....
<The-Poet> jesse__:  Junior! you make me feel old
<jesse__> The-Poet:> LOL
<V3nn3tj3> lol but thx for help but i know how to edit the serial thing now but where do i have to edit that ?
<jdhoreotg> ahh...i get it...you all are basically saying for me to wait for Feisty (or 7.04)
<VigoFusion> arun: Are you useing or have you used gpart?
<admin123> HOW DO i CONFIGURE X TOTALLY AUTOMATIC LIKE IS DON ON INSTALL?
<monokrome> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<grimboy> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: well that depends on what you want... dapper IS more stable, edgy is shakey but delicious... ;)
<V3nn3tj3> in this file bbut how do i open it in the install /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<admin123> HOW DO i CONFIGURE X TOTALLY AUTOMATIC LIKE IS DONE ON INSTALL?
<admin123> OH RIGHT CAPS IS ON
<monokrome> ubotu: Speak for thy self!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Speak for thy self! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ublender> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<admin123> sorry
<admin123> guys
<jdhoreotg> i'd rather have stable over pretty for now
<admin123> ublender, totally automatic
<ublender> it'll ask some questions tho, be careful not to screw it up
<admin123> ublender, like is done on install
<jesse__> The-Poet:> Sorry, I just know too much for my age, I read way too much, and I can type at 200 GWPM
<ublender> it is pretty close to automatic
<VigoFusion> it asks questions? thats kewlioes by itself
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: then go for dapper. you -may- have trouble if you want the latest version of programs... oh by the way, you running the ordinary x86 distro or amd64?
<jdhoreotg> x86
<arun_> VigoFusion, I was not aware of the change in my nick to arun
<jesse__> The-Poet:> Still learning through
* monokrome rubs arun_ 
<arun_> I don't remember having used it
<The-Poet> jesse__: well thats nothing to be sorry for... thats a good thing ;) why dont you come here and read some of my univ. litterature for me huh??
<jesse__> The-Poet:> Sure
<grimboy> admin123, I'm not sure but sudo dpkg-reconfigure -f non-interactive xserver-xorg might do the trick.
<arun_> VigoFusion, but I had used a commnd to disable raid
<Coffeegrinds> could anyone spare some time on a PDA problem.. not that I have issues kissing in public...
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: good, the amd64 is a pain in the [insert random organ] 
<jdhoreotg> lol
<jdhoreotg> i have AMD procs
<jdhoreotg> *hate
<The-Poet> jesse__: seriously?! you'd be saving me a lot of headache ;p
<grimboy> Spleen!
<jesse__> The-Poet:>If there is anything i can do to help anybody just ask
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: i got one myself but the amd64 arch isnt developed enough
<The-Poet> jesse__:  well i need help nyah nyah nyah
<jesse__> The-Poet:> Not kidding just send the lit. book to my e-mail
<The-Poet> jesse__:  I hope you're familiar with bash scripts? cuz thats where my problem
<jdhoreotg> oh, also, is there anything like su in Ubuntu? i hate having to add sudo before every command i want to run as root
<jesse__> python
<VigoFusion> arun_: I am a totall debian/ubuntu newb, I just hobble along and try to make things work.
<grimboy> jdhoreotg, sudo bash
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: you can alias su to sudo
<ublender> woohoo, i got gmencoder to work
<jesse__> The-Poet:> i know like 9 different programming languages
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: oh, and you *can* just sudo and become a root-a-like thingy...
<Coffeegrinds> Jfhoreotg ( I sust have a command Sudo xterm.. on my desktop cause I'm lazy)
<arun_> VigoFusion, Ok
<The-Poet> jesse__:  holy hell... I learned a few but have them up in frustration
<Coffeegrinds> jd whoops
<The-Poet> jesse__:  java made me suicidal :/
<monokrome> The-Poet: And now it's open source :\
<jesse__> The-Poet:> hard, i hate to say it but i also know calculus
<The-Poet> jesse__:  I blame me old teacher. anyway...
<rickympl> boggle, find . -type d -exec echo "mkdir {}/subdir" \; like this u mean?
<jdhoreotg> hmm...would sudo -s work like it does in OS X? (giving me a whole terminal session as root)
<boggle> rickympl: yes
<The-Poet> monokrome: hah yeah i know... the suicide rates will skyrocket now
<carlosqueso> jdhoreotg: yeppers
<VigoFusion> Sun lost the DARPA contract, IBM ROOOOLED them.
<monokrome> The-Poet: I doubt there'll be any more programmers by 2010 :'(
<rickympl> boggle, but it echoes to the terminal with spaces and no ""
<jdhoreotg> sweet
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg: you can just "sudo" and do things as root
<The-Poet> jesse__:  what's calculus?
<jdhoreotg> hmm...cool
<jdhoreotg> thanks
<monokrome> LOL
<boggle> rickympl: yes, the echo is just for verification, you actually need to remove it when you're happy with it
<The-Poet> monokrome: lol, the horror!
<Coffeegrinds> no prob
<jesse__> The-Poet:> the highest level of math possible
<boggle> rickympl: it's good practice to first try with echo and then do the 'real' thing
* jdhoreotg loves Linux
<The-Poet> jdhoreotg:  anytime ;)
<Coffeegrinds> anyone ever mess with a sony clie? i think my cradle may be dead
<rickympl> boggle, right, i was thinking of copy and paste
<jdhoreotg> and i actually have the t-shirt from Jinx: "Linus is my homeboy"
<monokrome> LOL
<V3nn3tj3> bye
<The-Poet> jesse__:  oh... well my area is social work - i kinda gave up all things associated with logical a few years ago :)
<VigoFusion> How do I remove the echo? or why do I want to?
<carlosqueso> wow...............
<notech> any ops here?
<grimboy> V3nn3tj3, Bye.
<boggle> rickympl: no, I strongly discourage, as the spaces will pose a problem then
<jdhoreotg> Coffeegrinds: i have pocketpc's and PalmOS devices...maybe i can help
<rickympl> boggle, if i do the real thing without echo, wont it loop into the subdirs and create another subdir inside the new one?
<The-Poet> jesse__:  my sister is a math genius tho, and like to make fun of my lack in logics hehe
<jesse__> well, i'm can't quit staying on the computer, i f i keep it up they way i am my computer it going to burn the hell up!
<monokrome> jesse__:
<monokrome> Maybe that's not such a bad thing! lol
<Coffeegrinds> Well, I'm just figuring my USB cradle is no longer wanting to work.. (though I;ve never used it via USB before// or actually plugged it in before.. got it from a friend who only synced via IR)
<The-Poet> jesse__: oh anyway, my problem is that i try to run a command in a script, it says "./xxx -o" without the quotes... it runs but without the argument. what have i missed?
<boggle> rickympl: hmm, you're right on that :(
<jdhoreotg> well...i'm off for a bit while this installs...i'll BBL...thanks for the help again and later people
<jesse__> monokrome:>LOL
<monokrome> :)
<jesse__> The-Poet:> depends on what script your talking about
<The-Poet> jesse__: i think you can speed up the process if you run BOINC on you computer too :p
<The-Poet> jesse__: bash script
<Otter> Hey all. I was curious if anyone knew if Ubuntu supports SAS (serial SCSI which is like serial ATA)
<monokrome> The-Poet: I'll show you BOINC!
<Otter> Ior is this the wrong channel to post this question?
<jesse__> The-Poet:>oh yeh! duh!
<The-Poet> monokrome: *ducks?!*
<Coffeegrinds> Could anyone tell me how to read the output of a USB port? I think My CLie\s cradle is dead
<rickyfingers> Coffeegrinds: you could try lsusb
<monokrome> Otter: Not sure, but it most likely does.
<monokrome>        You should try google...
<rickympl> boggle, so the right way to do it would b find the existing dirs, echo to terminal making sure it has "" between the dir names right?
<The-Poet> i think there is a way to see the usb output with dmesg too...
<Otter> I am using the 6.06 server live CD and the install seems to be hanging
<jesse__> The-Poet:>e-mail me the entire script, files, everything at richardson183@aol.com
<The-Poet> jesse__:  haha, its two lines only! :D
<Otter> I can hit enter and see that it takes it but the install does not go forward
<monokrome> Otter: At which point?
<The-Poet> jesse__: i can send it in priv
<boggle> rickympl: I put it on pastebin, one moment
<Otter> Right after I went "install server"
<jdhoreotg> heh...check this out...i have a PCMCIA wifi card for this laptop...i used to run Debian and it took me like 4hrs of setup to get it finally working in Debian...i inserted it here on this Ubuntu live session and it was instantly recognized and it started working...i used to always think Debian was like the more grownup/less noobish version of Ubuntu and that's why i haven't like Ubuntu much in the past, but now i'm really st
<jdhoreotg> arting to like it
<rickympl> boggle, ok
<grimboy> Hey, I'm having trouble enabling bitmap fonts. From what I understand they are disabled by default and I have to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig" to turn them on. When I run it I don't get any configuration interface, just a bunch of output saying how its clearing the font cache.
<boggle> !ubuto pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto pastebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VigoFusion> otter: I think it does, but always good to look at the forums to double check
<boggle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* monokrome explodes
<jesse__> The-Poet:> try but from experience i can't get the file transfer process thing right
<protocol1> is there a reason why I got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<protocol1> I didnt even do nothing
<sysdoc> Otter, you should try the Alternative disk
<boggle> rickympl:  http://pastebin.com/830703
<Otter> What si the link for the Alterntive disk?
<sysdoc> hang on a sec
<grimboy> Oh, and I'm running a crippled font server with BCI.
<cwill1> "no screens found"  :(
<The-Poet> test
<airjump> hallo
<The-Poet> ah there we go, my irc client went fubar
<jdhoreotg> ping
<airjump> Hallo
<Otter> Is there a better channel for Ubuntu tech questions?
<Coffeegrinds> so If I press my Hotsync button. and run lsusb and get : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33308/ I can presume I am screwed with the HotSync Cradle\
<jesse__> got it
<grimboy> Also I've asked this about 3 times over the last few days and nobody seems to know, and I don't want to have to go to #debian and get beat up.
<cwill1> Otter: #ubuntu-offtopic :p
<cwill1> j/k
<protocol1> gnomefreak, is there a reason why I was banned from the offtopic channel?
<The-Poet> jesse__: I'm mailing you, but it's just two lines so don't be dissapointed when you get it :P
<jesse__> The-Poet:> ok
<Otter> cwill1: lol, thanks
<protocol1> I didnt even do anything in there?
<grimboy> Otter, No, it get's better later on in the day. Try the forums.
<Simian__> hi
<carlosqueso> Otter: you want dapper or edgy?
<grimboy> s/get's/gets/
<Otter> carlosqueso: dapper
<protocol1> someone was spamming and the next thing I know I was out of that room
<sysdoc> Otter, see your pm
<carlosqueso> Otter, and what country?
<Coffeegrinds> rickyfingers: did you catch that last post? or heck anyone catch that pastebin?
<protocol1> gnomefreak, think you can see whats going on?
<syntaxx> ok my tvtime already have sound after doing modprobe -r bt878 bttv and modprobe snd_bt87x modprobe bt878 now how can i make it permanently? that i dont have to redo it everytime i restarted my ubuntu?
<protocol1> thx
<rickyfingers> Coffeegrinds: sorry I was doing something else.  I will look at your last post.
<rickympl> boggle, it gave me a list but with the dir names broken up where the spaces r :(
<Otter> I am US, and Los Angeles
<kraid> my screen is bigger than the physical :S
<Otter> sysdoc: the link didn't have a "other option, but I will search the Ubuntu site
<Coffeegrinds> it's cool..no worries.. I've got about 7 hours to figure it out and I've already got 2 workarounds. Just wish i didn't have a useless 6ft USB cable danging off the backside of this thing..
<The-Poet> kraid: go into system, preferences and screen resolution
<kraid> but then everything will get really large
<kraid> and stretched
<carlosqueso> Otter: http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub2/ubuntu/dapper/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso assuming you're on x86
<The-Poet> when you go in there?
<grimboy> Ok, now I've asked in #debian and I'm going to get beat up, thanks a lot (kidding mostly).
<protocol1> gnomefreak, I just typed "ops" with an exclamation mark in front of it...because someone was spamming.....think that was a boo boo?
<sysdoc> Otter, clk North America>Walla Walla College>Other installation options
<boggle> rickympl: yes, that's how it should look like. Have you tried running it? If you have enough space, make a backup first (cp -a)
<steko> hi
<Otter> I just bought 7 HP servers with serial ATA.. I need Ubuntu or atleast bebain to work on them or I have wasteds ten of thousands of dollars
<pet> !ops ikb booggle
<steko> I have a problem with evolution on edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ikb booggle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pet> d
<pet> d
<pet> d
<pet> d
<pet> d
<pet> d
<rickympl> boggle, ill try in another folder first
<pet> d
<steko> it crashes as I start it
<pet> d
<Otter> sysdoc: Thanks  for the help
<pet> d
<grimboy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<pet> d
<pet> d
<VigoFusion> I have that stoopid XPress ATI 200 , gonna by an nVIDIA or put my old Radeon 5800 in, still cant get the drivers from ATI, or I am just to stoopid to figure it out.
<pet> dd
<pet> d
<pet> dd
<pet> d
<pet> d
<boggle> rickympl: good idea
<pet> d
<alitoch> hi everybody
<Coffeegrinds> Cat?
<alitoch> could somebody help me please, in private ?
<steko> hi
<The-Poet> aloha alitoch
<steko> hi
<steko> I have a problem with evolution on edgy
<irax> Does KDE has any Multiterminal capability Same as Gnome Multiterminal?
<steko> it crashes as I start it
<alitoch> hi The-Poet  :)
<grimboy> alitoch, Hey.
<alitoch> hi grimboy
<rickyfingers> Coffeegrinds: I do not see anything mentioning your pda cradle.
<ragamufin> Is there a way to undo the command "sudo update-rc.d -f mdadm remove"?
<protocol1> is there any ops in this room that can help me?
<Jinkguns> hey, I was wondering if there was any way to use the Eft artwork that was rejected meanily? :D
<boggle> irax: do you mean multiple tabs?
<rickyfingers> Coffeegrinds:  I would suggest plugging it in to another computer to see if it works.
<narrchy> how come i cant get a boner
<Coffeegrinds> rickyfingers:  thats Why I'm thinking the cradle is screwed.. In Windows .. most perope have problems installing WITH sony drivers .. all I get Is unknown Device..
<Coffeegrinds> damn keyboard///
<irax> Boggle: http://www.linuxsoft.cz/img/emulatory_terminalu/mgt1.jpg
<irax> thats what am looking for
<irax> but on KDE
<boggle> irax: kewl, didn't know that one
<Kingsqueak> doesn't Konsole do tabs?
<Coffeegrinds> I'me figuring If I can't even get a readout in Linux on the thing then Whats the point .. \I'll keep Using My CF card init to instll stuff and sync Via irda
<boggle> irax: maybe ask on the kde channel?
<alitoch> grimboy, are you there ?
<apokryphos> Kingsqueak: it does
<narrchy> how come i have a small penis
<irax> boggle: thanks
<Coffeegrinds> narrchy it's cause you drive a big car
<Otter> narrcy: cause you are running windows 3.1
<bieb_work> narrchy... does your mom know your playing on the internet?
<grimboy> alitouch, Yup!
<njal_> Anyone know how to get ndiswrapper working?
<njal_> I can't get it to modprobe
<narrchy> i fucked my mom
<grimboy> alitoch, I mean you
<alitoch> grimboy, i'm talking to you on query (private)
<njal_> am getting errors
<Coffeegrinds> he\s his own grandpa too!
<defrysk> iratik, you can run the same app in kde as you do in gnome
<grimboy> alitoch, Doesn't seem like it to me.
<defrysk> irax, that is
<alitoch> ???!!!
<alitoch> impossible.
<bieb_work> he had to do his mom... he didnt want to be the only person that hadn't
<alitoch> i'm talking to you in private, i'm sure
<alitoch> could you try to have a query with me
<Coffeegrinds> bieb_work.. well there always were neighborhood dogs and PB
<alitoch> oh ok
<njal_> um this is #ubuntu isn't it?
<alitoch> it doesn't work because i'm not registered
<alitoch> so let's try there...
<alitoch> ok
<alitoch> i must have windows for my job work
<Daviey> how can i reconfigure my xorg?
<alitoch> after i got a virus, i had to format everything and install linux
<kmaynard> njal_, yes. /ignore may help
<alitoch> (ubuntu)
<ebichete> njal_: yes it is, welcome
<cwill1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Coffeegrinds> well I'm put to see if I can't break my irda controller
<carlosqueso> Daviey: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rickympl> boggle, it doesnt work, it makes dirs using names in between spaces
<Daviey> carlosqueso, thank you
<carlosqueso> oh yeah...whith the sudo
<alitoch> then, i formatted everything and tried to reinstall windows, and grub stays there
<carlosqueso> Daviey: yw, but remember sudo too
<alitoch> with a Stage 22 ERROR
<njal_> Ok, was wondering about some of the personal remarks flying around
<GeForce> yay!!!
<GeForce> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic x86_64]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ @ 2.01GHz]  mem[Physical : 1002MB, 73.9% free]  disk[Total : 266.51GB, 58.70% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation TRM-S1040]  sound[] 
<alitoch> you follow me grimboy  ?
<ragamufin> Is there a way to undo the command "sudo update-rc.d -f mdadm remove"?
<GeForce> Oddly, it doesn't show ubuntu
<grimboy> Alitoch, Yeah, a bit. I think it should be autodetecting it.
<carlosqueso> nice comp Geforce
<Skwid_> anybody know how i can get my sidebar back in nautilus ?
<alitoch> ok
<nolimitsoya> how do i check a xfs filesystem for fragmentation?
<njal_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alitoch> grimboy : so there is my problem, i have an ASUS laptop
<alitoch> i don't think it's tatooed
<alitoch> but there is a problem with the mbr where i put grub
<bieb_work> fdisk /mbr
<alitoch> because when i try to reinstall windows, windows does the installation but just doesn't put ANYTHING in the mbr
<alitoch> i tried that bieb_work
<bieb_work> hmmm
<ragamufin> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ebichete> Skwid_: Pressing F9 should work. There is also a item under the "View" menu. Something about a side pane.
<alitoch> my awful cd (it's a recovery cd from asus) doesn't recognize fdisk, nor fixmbr nor fixboot
<alitoch> no - thing works.
<VigoFusion> alitoch: You can use one of many Disk Install CDS, they use to come in Maxtor,Seagate,whatever Hard Drive shipments, it can reformat and prep any HDD ,the program is UNIX/DOS.
<Skwid_> ebichete: ok, ill look
<irax> defrysk: thats true i just was digging to verify  if there is any similar feature avaliable for kde.. but sometimes the simplest solution is a solution
<njal_> any ndiswrapper people?
<alitoch> Disk Install CD for what VigoFusion  ?
<Skwid_> also, is there any way to discover wireless SSID in gnome ?
<boggle> rickympl: ok, one more try
<grimboy> Alitoch, So have you reinstalled windows? What version?
<Skwid_> or do I have to type them in ????
<alitoch> XP Pro
<alitoch> and yes, i reinstalled yep
<alitoch> the problem i just that it doesn't wanna run windows to complete the setup
<alitoch> the problem is in the mbr :(
<bieb_work> Alitoch, http://www.bootdisk.com/  go there adn download the Win98 bootdisk, that has fdisk and format
<alitoch> and for xp ?
<grimboy> alitoch, Yeah, you need to reformat it's damaged
<socomm> Doesn't the Ubuntu CD come with fdisk?
<SurfnKid> how can i run a check disk on linux/
<SurfnKid> ?
<alitoch> ok there is an xp version
<rickympl> boggle, :)
<grimboy> alitoch, Work's for XP as well.
<alitoch> grimboy, i've already reformated my hds and my mbr also
<socomm> SurfnKid: fsckdisk
<njal_> skwid: yes there is
<alitoch> bieb_work>> how can i run it ?
<Meggie> Hello everyone, please make sure you join #MiracleBlue. :) Thank you.
<Meggie> Hello everyone, please make sure you join #MiracleBlue. :) Thank you.
<Meggie> Hello everyone, please make sure you join #MiracleBlue. :) Thank you.
<Meggie> Hello everyone, please make sure you join #MiracleBlue. :) Thank you.
<bieb_work> Alitoch, just use the win98 boot disk to fdisk the mbr and format.. then do the normal windoze install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<SurfnKid> socomm, will that trigger it for next boot or right away
<VigoFusion> alitoch: The Hard Drive install disks, they are generic bootdisks, many versions can be downloaded at bootdisk.com, but many versions come with the install CD included with Hard Disk drives.
<socomm> SurfnKid: No.
<grimboy> Alitoch, This is remarkable unhelpful, but you should probably get another hard disk or check the connections inside.
<SurfnKid> socomm, right away then
<alitoch> oh my god
<dream> i setup linux on my server box but have problem i do samba for sharing folder wtih client computer windows xp from samba is ok i can see it on windows xp but on th folder no some can help
<alitoch> no grimboy the connections are good
<alitoch> it's an mbr prob
<socomm> SurfnKid: no.
<SurfnKid> next boot?
<boggle> rickympl: here's my last shot: find . -depth -type d -exec mkdir "{}/subdir" \;
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-228-78-255.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
<alitoch> VigoFusion, so I have to download the 4 disks, then makeboot.exe then makebt32.exe and then ??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<grimboy> alitoch, But you've reformatted it and it's not working. To my stupidity that sounds like physical damage.
<grimboy> (and by my stupidity and mean me)
<dream> any one can help
<boggle> dream: please rephrase the question, what is the problem?
<Zatzum> Does anybody know is it usual that when running ubuntu from live cd i'm not to be able open C drive?
<dream> boggle i have samba work fine on my server box, when i contact from cliet windows to linux is ok on samba but on the folder no can you help
<alitoch> bieb_work, it seems like DCC chat doesn't work...
<bieb_work> alitoch.. did you get win98 boot disk? should be one floppy
<VigoFusion> Boot to it, it will run a diag tool. Find your drive, or ask you to select it from a list, then you can format it to accept data.
<willow> hye
<SurfnKid> !fsckdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsckdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alitoch> grimboy : lol, you're not stupid at all but i'm sure it's not a physical prob
<TheGateKeeper> Zatzum, you have to mount it first
<alitoch> bieb_work, i got every file
<boggle> dream: what does 'on the folder no' mean?
<alitoch> the 4 discs and the two exe
<alitoch> but i don't have a floppy drive on my computer, it's a recent laptop
<Zatzum> yes, but how i'm going to do it?
<alitoch> can I run these files from my livecd session, bieb_work  ?
<dream> boggle i cant get in the folder to trasfer data
<mamzers555> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boggle> dream: you see the share, but cannot access the directory?
<dream> right
<nolimitsoya> can i mount my /home as read only, while logged in and using a graphical environment?
<dream> yes boggle
<nolimitsoya> if so, how?
<bieb_work> Alitoch... go here... http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm and select Windows98 SE, no Ram disk
<willow> i got a prob with grub
<dream> i hav folder on desck top i cant acces the folder
<mtlife> hello, how can i read my local mail (every time i login with admin I get a "you've got mail thingie") in evolution or thunderbird?
<SurfnKid> socomm, dont I have to unmount?
<SurfnKid> socomm, to do the fsckdisk?
<willow> when i lunch my PC i ve got a error 21
<boggle> dream: is it publically writable or do you login on the samba share? Do the logs give you any information?
<Clinton__> willow: don't eat it then
<willow> lol
<TheGateKeeper> Zatzum, create an empty directory then type: mount /dev/hda1 <empty dir> (or /dev/sda1 if it's a sata drive)
<alitoch> even though i'm on XP bieb_work  ?
<bieb_work> yes
<alitoch> ok it's downloaded, however
<njal_> I am having problems loading ndiswrapper into the kernel and need some help
<alitoch> i have boot98sc.exe
<alitoch> then ?
<TheGateKeeper> Zatzum, man mount will give you more detail
<bieb_work> all you want is to boot to the floppy.. fdisk format and then reboot to regular Win install
<alitoch> bieb_work, i said i don't have any floppy drive
<alitoch> it's a recent laptop unfortunately...
<bieb_work> ohhhhhhh
<alitoch> could i run it from my live cd ? :'(
<bieb_work> I missed that one
<Zatzum> okay, thanks
<bieb_work> hmmmmm
<dream> boggle from the windows i have this 192.168.1.x dt bk linux is not accessible you might hot have permission to use this net work resuce contact the addmistrator of the server to find out if you have acces permission
<VigoFusion> The boot sequence is CD, but wich cd is the question?
<alitoch> VigoFusion, could you precise your question ?
<boggle> dream: ok, do you use a login and password for the share, or anonymous? You probably have to read the samba log information to get this running
<socomm> SurfnKid: boot into single user mode.
<rickympl> boggle, i think it worked
<dream> boggle from the windows i have this 192.168.1.x dt bk linux is not accessible you might hot have permission to use this net work resuce contact the addmistrator of the server to find out if you have acces permission
<socomm> SurfnKid: By the way the actual command is fsck
<SurfnKid> socomm,  ok
<VigoFusion> On recent PCs, Floppy is not installed, but most PCs,Laptops have 2 or 3 CD/DVD Drives, The Boot one has to be selected in the BIOS, from there you can proceed.
<SurfnKid> socomm, yeah i couldnt find the other one
<SurfnKid> :)
<bieb_work> Alitoch... try this one... http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<SurfnKid> but i have to unmount first right
<rickympl> boggle, its gonna b a while b4 i can c if it did make a dir in each subdir, but at least it didnt make many dirs with broken names
<rickympl> boggle, thx
<alitoch> VigoFusion, how can i do that ?
<boggle> rickympl: you're welcome, I hope it works
<socomm> SurfnKid: Can't recall. To be on the safe side just boot into single user mode and fsck the disk.
<njal_> is there anyone around that has edgy and ndiswrapper working?
<SurfnKid> ok thanks
<SurfnKid> :)
<dream> boggle can you give some help to me
<alitoch> which tool do i download on ultimatebootcd, bieb_work
<alitoch> ?
<boggle> dream: how didy you setup the samba share? is it writable/readable anonymously?
<Coffeegrindah> whats the correct syntax to use dmesg to read my usb ports?
<bieb_work> Alitoch.. go to the Mirror site on the left side, and get the whole thing
<bieb_work> it will have all those toold
<dream> ok boggle can me second i will instal x chat i will contac from the server box
<bieb_work> tools
<Ayabara> any opera-users here? opera keeps crashing on me in edgy, and I read threads that it could be Flash9 that causes it. anyone know more about this?
<VigoFusion> Great site bieb_work: I had totally forgotten that I had read that on Langa.com
<boggle> dream: ok, contact me privately
<alitoch> ok
<Coffeegrindah> I'm only seeing the last little chunk of it before it flys by.. same thing when I pipe the output to gedit
<alitoch> what form do i download bieb_work ?
<alitoch> iso image, exe, plain old zip ?
<bieb_work> iso
<njal_> I am having problems loading ndiswrapper into the kernel and need some help
<bieb_work> then burn to CD
<Coffeegrindah> ubotu dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alitoch> bieb work, there isn't any iso file available
<alitoch> only exe, or zip...
<alitoch> look there : http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/download.html
<bieb_work> grab the exe
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can uninstall flash player beta 9?
<SurfnKid> socomm, I have a disk with a few bad sectors and Ubuntu was installed a few days ago, will the automatic disk check patch or isolate those bad clusters?
<Otter> Just stated a bit back.. using Dapper server install CD.. Hit "install server" and get a blue and grey screen.. not advancement .. is there a way to see what the installer is doing
<SurfnKid> if so thats great
<blekos> hello ppl
<cwill1> Ayabara: just delete the file you copied in
<funkyHat> Is there an easy way to globally set up pretty prompt colours for bash (like Gentoo has)?
<bieb_work> Alitoch... here is a Windows version of UBCD  http://www.ubcd4win.com/downloads.htm
<cwill1> Ayabara: instructions usually point you to put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins, so you should see a single flash-something-blah-blah.so in there
<Otter> funkyHat: have you tried playing with differnt TERMs?
<Kingsqueak> funkyHat: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<alitoch> yes bieb_work, but is there something i could run from my liveCD ???
<barteek> hello i have problem with nvidia drivers in edgy eft
<Otter> funkhat: I mean shells
<alitoch> i don't have any floppy, i can't burn CDs
<Ayabara> cwill1, the line from the wiki was "sudo cp flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.78/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ ". I can just remove that file? don't need to replace it with something?
<blekos> could u help me, i have a screen issue
<barteek> is anybody who want to help me?
<bieb_work> why cant you burn CDs?
<cwill1> Ayabara: just have to delete it and restart firefox
<alitoch> bieb_work, because i'm on livecd
<cwill1> Ayabara: there's also a newer flash beta you might want to try
<alitoch> and even though I install ubuntu, it still doesn't wanna burn
<Ayabara> cwill1, thanks (it's opera that has issues)
<funkyHat> Kingsqueak, thanks :)
<alitoch> some issue with my CD driver i guess...
<Ayabara> cwill1, aha. maybe that has fixed the issue
<cwill1> Ayabara: which issues?
<barteek> hey!! anybody help me?
<blekos> i got edgy eft, and everything was fine, somehow now i got a black gap on the left and right of the screen
<evan_LN> is there a way to edit the xorg config before you install ubuntu?
<blekos> it is not the resolution...
<malt> Is there anyway i could cap my server ubuntu linux server at 100 KB/s download speed and 20 KB/s upload speed for WAN, but unmetered speeds for LAN?
<cwill1> evan_LN: i.e., before you start the live cd?
<Ayabara> cwill1, it crashes when it tries to use flash 9. from googling I see it is a common issue
<cwill1> Ayabara: running in 16bit video?
<barteek> heeeeeey
<barteek> you dont help me?
<kampsun> how can i create an extended partition in gparted
<barteek> thanks
<bieb_work> ohhh....
<cwill1> barteek: don't ask for help, just ask your question
<stalefries> !anybody | barteek
<ubotu> barteek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alitoch> bieb_work,  ??
<bieb_work> I am not sure what is already on a liveCD that will help.. I am sorry
<Ayabara> cwill1, don't think so. where do I check?
<evan_LN> cwill1: no before I install 6.10
<barteek> i have problem with nvidia drivers:bartek@winxp:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<barteek> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<barteek> the nvidia driver for your running kernel
<bieb_work> I thought you were on a different comp all together
<barteek> i have isntalled drivers
<barteek> bartek@winxp:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<barteek> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<barteek> the nvidia driver for your running kernel
<cwill1> Ayabara: /etc/X11/xorg.conf will have a depth line in it somewhere, that'll say 16, 24 or 32
<iter> barteek: gotta have correct restricted-modules for your kernel
<cwill1> 16 doesn't work with flash out of the box
<iter> barteek: also #ubuntu-xgl
<evan_LN> I get a" frequency out of range" error after beginning the install and I want to try and change that
<erick> HOLA
<cwill1> but some videocards aren't accelerated in 24 or 32
<iter> !es
<erick> A TODOS
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<barteek> iter: what i should do?
<iter> que onda erick
<Ayabara> cwill1, DefaultDepth is 24
<erick> ACA NOMAS MEN
<erick> Y TU QUE CUENTAS
<iter> barteek: install correct restricted modules and check www.beryl-project.org wiki
<barteek> iter: from where i must have correct restricted modules?
<stalefries> erick: por faovr no usas "CAPS"
<cwill1> evan_LN: are you installing from the live cd or the alt cd?
<malc_> I am using kubuntu but I don't like using kdm as the login manager.  Can I change to GDM?  How?
<barteek> iter: from repos?
<cwill1> Ayabara: hmm, dunno then.  try the latest version of it anyway (just copy the file in, delete it if it doesn't work);  I know they fixed some crash problems, so you might be in luck
<iter> barteek: yes, verify it's the right one by running uname -r and making sure the versions match
<Ayabara> cwill1, will do. thanks
<kampsun> how can i make an extended partiton with gparted and make it hda1
<evan_LN> I think the alt cd but im not sure.
<barteek> iter: how i must do it? im new in ubuntu and im new in english
<erick> HOLA
<emilia> does anyone know  if theres a way i can join a windows domain ?
<cwill1> evan_LN: are you seeing a desktop with mouse, or just text mode?
<iter> !es | erick
<ubotu> erick: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<emilia> and have a name on the network?
<barteek> iter: uname -r bartek@winxp:~$ uname -r
<barteek> 2.6.17-10-386
<cwill1> emilia: look at samba;  pretty sure you can make it work
<QMario> 953 in here!!!
<cwill1> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<emilia> cwill1, thanks!!
<iter> barteek:  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<erick> IHOLA
<evan_LN> cwill1: no it is before that I get to the install screen and I tell it to install and than it starts and after a few minutes it says "frequency out of range" and stops
<erick> OE MAN
<iter> barteek: also read wiki at beryl-project.org, it's really good
<stalefries> erick: escribe pro favor '/j #ubuntu-es' si quieres ayuda en espanol
<barteek> iter: ... i love you!
<iter> erick: si quieres auydar habla ingles por favor
<iter> barteek: np
* cwill1 is still not convinced that he knows which cd evan_LN is using :p
<Darok> socomm: when i do fsck on single user it still says it has to be unmounted... know why?
<evan_LN> okay I'll figure it out and than ask later. thanks for the help.
<iter> evan_LN: sounds like your monitor doesn't support that video mode
<Coffeegrindah> is there a way to refind dmegs output to Just my USB ports?
<Darok> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cwill1> /leave I've caused enough confusion here for one day
<Zylch> Hax I tell you, HAX!
<erick> QUIEO CHICAS QUE ABLEN ESPAOL
<Darok> pues ve a ubuntu-es
<Darok> =D
<slavik> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Zylch> Mein Walross ist sehr klein!
<Darok> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<erick> TA BASIO
<slavik> !klingon
<sysdoc> Darok, if ya run fsck while the partition is mounted in read/write it can dork up the fs
<Darok> !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zylch> !all
<beasty> d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> aww :(, I feel so discriminated against ...
<erick> NO HAY NADIE EN UBUNTU-ES
<Coffeegrindah> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Darok> sysdoc: yeah thats what I was noticing, so I thought of the initial check disk.. but how do I trigger that?
* DjViper laughs
<Darok> sysdoc: I need linux to patch a few bad sectors and not write there
<erick> oe
<Eclypse> hmm, do you guys think it's p;ossible that the windows live network completely disowned proxy use?
<erick> alguna chica que able espaol??
<Darok> erick: aqui no
<confusco> can anybody help me figure out why my games are a lot slower than on Win?
<Darok> en #ubuntu-es a lo mejor si
<erick> tons donde?
<Darok> confusco: I would presume cuz linux wasnt designed for gaming :)
<fuse> hi all
<Darok> hey fuste
<Darok> fuse
<erick> tons aca que clase de chat es?
<fuse> how can i look for german channels
<Darok> erick: de sistemas linux, y ubuntu
<cwillu> !german
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darok> fuse: list the channels and search for german
<erick> y que hacen con ese pograma
<erick> ???
<Coffeegrindah> ... so I'm taking it as a no to the refing of dmesg outputting USB messages only
<Zylch> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erick> de que hablan
<erick> mi pc esta con ubuntu
<Darok> erick: no se pero no puedes hablar espanol por que te sacan a patadas, mejor ve al #ubuntu-es y ahi te pueden decir mejor
<fuse> how can i list the channels ?
<erick> #ubuntu-es
<sysdoc> Darok, e2fsck -c
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl i thinking about install the 64x version when my pc comes back is it worth the hassle
<Darok> sysdoc: will that do a trigger or check it right away?
<fuse> #ubuntu-es
<confusco> can anybody help me figure out why my games are a lot slower than on Win?
<fuse> ?
<erick> no se como ir
<erick> alla
<erick> uhm
<Darok>   pon  /j #ubuntu-es
<erick> toy wevas
<Zylch> well, you are running an operating system within an operating system.. it's bound to use more resources and thus be slower..
<navyseal_> hello all
<Zylch> hey
<jesse___> Confusco:> are you using, WINE
<Zylch> where's navy walrus?
<Darok> y pon /part #ubuntu
<erick> uhm
<erick> ayuden ps
<erick> parqa chatear
<sysdoc> Darok, no you'd still have to unmount the volume
<ataq> WINE sucks
<erick> no se ingles
<confusco> I have 1 game that is native on Linux as well, that was quite a bit slower, and WINE A LOT slower
<ataq> what game?
<confusco> Tribes 2
<ataq> drivers
<sysdoc> Darok, see the man pages for tune2fs
<ataq> what card have you?
<Otter> Is there a howto on doing a "manual" install of Ubuntu, like the way you do for Gentoo? Maybe I can figure out my problem going that way
<erick> ??
<confusco> Geforce 2, I DID install the drivers..
<ataq> prop drivers?
<erick> donde hay sala de caht con minas que ablen espaol?'
<confusco> yes
<confusco> nvidia-glx
<confusco> and have direct rendering
<sysdoc> Otter, check the wiki
<Darok> sysdoc: ok... i think unmounting might not be suitable for me, Ive already tried fsck once mounted.. it was bloody :(
<ataq> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change driver "nv" to "nvidia"
<confusco> did
<stalefries> erick: para espaol, pro favor escribe '/j #ubuntu-es'
<erick> nesesito ayuda
<ataq> run glxgears
<ataq> what fps do you get
<ataq> ?
<confusco> did
<confusco> 350 fps
<ataq> that sucks
<ataq> 350 is very bad
<confusco> Iknow
<erick> j #ubuntu-es'
<alitoch> bieb_work, did you forget me ??
<confusco> so I'd like to fix
<bieb_work> Otter... the alternate CD is the manual way to install
<ataq> check your xorg conf again to be sure
<stalefries> erick: con la '/'
<Zylch> bah, only 350?
<bieb_work> Alitoch.. no I didnt
<Darok> erick:  pon esto /join #ubuntu-es
<Darok> con la rayita /
<Zylch> I'm suprised that pc can even run irc
<navyseal_> i have ubuntu 6.10 and i'm trying to install my printer epson stylus color 660, but without success :(
<bieb_work> I dont know what on the LiveCD would help
<Darok> y pon esto tambien /part #ubuntu
<alitoch> and... ?
<confusco> yeah my xorg.conf looks fne
<alitoch> you don't have any solution bieb_work
<confusco> fine
<Otter> bieb_work: ah, thank you very much
<ataq> what exact card have you? geforce what?
<bieb_work> no prob Otter
<confusco> MX 400
<bieb_work> alitoch... not that I can think of
<ataq> have you played games on it before?
<confusco> sure
<confusco> on Win
<confusco> same game
<ataq> and they were fine
<confusco> runs much better
<ataq> ?
<confusco> faster
<confusco> yes
<confusco> and it's OpenGL too
<erick> erick hola
<erick> erick hay  alguien aca?
<erick> erick por lo visto esto ta desalojado no??
<erick> erick uhm
<erick> erick a a
<erick> erick a la webada estas salas de chat no sirven para nada
<erick> erick creo que ta mejor el mirc
<ataq> I'd say try Nvidia Prop drivers, they are much better
<erick> erick uhm
<erick> erick el ubuntu es una aina che
<erick> erick no hay ni mierda de personas
<confusco> what are those?
<navyseal_> i can't install my printer anyone to help? pm me
<ataq> they are the official Nvidia ones, download off Nvidia.com
<confusco> what's nvidia-glx then?
<ataq> check ubuntu how to's to see how to install
<Darok> erick: eso fue en #ubuntu-es?
<segfault_> !enter| erick
<ubotu> erick: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ataq> open source drivers
<Darok> erick: bueno si no contestan, al rato, pero aqui no te van a contestar
<confusco> oh IT IS?
<ataq> yup
<Zylch> was ist?
<erick> si
<ataq> quite crap tbh
* Zylch legs it.
<confusco> I'll try the other ones then
* Darok is explaining erick why he can't speak spanish in here
<navyseal_> i've tryed to install the printer on the wizard but it doesn't suport it
<navyseal_> :(
<ataq> do, the official work great
<erick> es una weba
<segfault_> !sp
<Darok> erick: pues si
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<segfault_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stalefries> segfault_: no use
<erick> no gustar pa naa
<stalefries> segfault_: we're trying already
<smallfoot-> if anyone know a hardware company that done something good or bad such as cooperate with open source or anti-competive, please add it to http://vendors.bluwiki.org/
<segfault_> stalefries, :)
<erick> oe
<erick> oe
<Darok> ahorita regreso
<navyseal_> :(
<Darok> sysdoc: brb thanks
<stalefries> smallfoot-: please, not in the support channel
<erick> ??
<navyseal_> need help with printer
<bulmer> hi, how do I get ubuntu to recognize and then re-configure X after switching Video card from pci to AGP?
<stalefries> navyseal_: model?
<erick> alguna persona que quiera ablar? en espaol?????????
<stalefries> bulmer: not possible just yet
<navyseal_> epson stylus 660 stalefries
<bulmer> stalefries: umm agp cards are not supported?
<stalefries> bulmer: that kind of stuff is being worked on
<segfault_> bulmer, ull have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stalefries> bulmer: intelligent X
<stalefries> bulmer: X isn't really capable of thinking on its own :)
<segfault_> bulmer, stalefries is telling u x wont recognize and reconfig itself, at least not yet
<bulmer> segfault_ I tried that but it says the dpkg-reconfigure is not installed in mine yet
<segfault_> bulmer, use sudo
<stalefries> navyseal_: have you checked I think it's called linux-printers.net or something like that>
<stalefries> ?
<navyseal_> yes
<bulmer> segfault_: im in root already
<stalefries> navyseal_: I'm finding the site now
<GaryBrlow> mm
<navyseal_> linuxprinting.org
<stalefries> oh
<stalefries> ah
<stalefries> navyseal_: what did it say about your model?
<navyseal_> i've tryed to go with cups local host
<navyseal_> that is supported
<segfault_> bulmer, dpkg-reconfigure should be in /usr/sbin hopefully ur path is just screwed, cuz it would very bad if u were actually missing that comman
<navyseal_> stalefries -> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Color_660
<stalefries> navyseal_: does cups give you any errors or anything? how is it set up?
<ArrenLex> bulmer: are you sure it isn't x that's not installed? apt-get install xserver-xorg
<ArrenLex> !u > segfault_
<navyseal_> in cups, i get to a point where i select the model, and the button "next" disapears
<segfault_> ArrenLex, :) i dont care im lazy
<ArrenLex> segfault_: If you were speaking to yourself, I wouldn't mind. However, you're annoying 956 people with your stupid AOL speech :)
<bulmer> ArreLex: I have a working Ubuntu dapper with a pci card..I have another AGP card that I replaced that pci card, now at boot up, it says X is not configured correctly, so it dumped me in a terminal mode
<stalefries> navyseal_: I gotta leave, sorry. I leave you in the hands of these great Ubuntu-ers here
<navyseal_> lol
<Zylch> where?!
<navyseal_> ok
<segfault_> ArrenLex, fortunately im only annoying u
<navyseal_> thks
<ArrenLex> segfault_: I think if ubotu has a default behaviour for it, I'm not the only one annoyed.
* Zylch wonders why everyone has a tail...
<jeoz> While upgrading to u-6.10, I BROKE the gnome desktop!  I can open the terminal with a right click on the face but there is no graphical response on the screen; the wallpaper is installed, but there is no response in the task-tray to change windows (of which there are 4).  Is there a magic command which will bring my gnome desktop back to live?  (The KDE desktop was upgraded successfully).
<segfault_> ArrenLex, plz goto off topic to continue this ridiculus discussion ( iwill not follow)
<ArrenLex> jeoz: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<blekos> hell again
<jeoz> ok will tgryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ArrenLex> segfault_ to continue this rediculous discussion with whom, precisely?
<blekos> my screen resolution is somehow stack
<segfault_> ArrenLex, plz goto off topic to continue this ridiculus discussion ( i will not follow)
<blekos> when i run from live cd everythings seems ok
<ArrenLex> segfault_: I heard you the first time, thanks.
<erick> ??
<blekos> is there anyway i can copy the file from the cd to my HD?
<blekos> the configuration file
<syntaxx> how can i reload module on boot?
<ArrenLex> blekos: which configuration file? x?
<blekos> i gues so
<blekos> i cant have 32bit depth
<erick> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<ArrenLex> blekos: sure; make sure you've mounted your main drive, and then just copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file from the livecd.
<blekos> and i have blank gaps n the right and left of my main screen
<erick> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<blekos> copy it to where...?
<blekos> root?
<ArrenLex> blekos: to /etc/X11 on your main drive.
<blekos> i c
<blekos> i need to restart or smg?
<navyseal_> need help with printer
<stephans> hey what's wrong with Ubuntu's compiler???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ArrenLex> blekos: restart what?
<stephans> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bulmer> ArrenLex: when it is in Live CD..the /etc/ exist or is it supposed to be in somekind of /proc  ?
<ArrenLex> blekos: you'll have to be actually running the livecd to be able to do this.
<blekos> session,
<blekos> oh i c
<stephans> I need to compile rdesktop 1.5
<stephans> ubuntus rdesktop is depricated...
<ArrenLex> bulmer: the livecd creates a complete filesystem for itself.
<stephans> What does that error mean and how do I make it work?
<ArrenLex> stephans: what error?
<blekos> since i have a dual core laptop, and installed 386 edgy eft, sould i make a clean install of another version?
<blekos> 686 or smg?
<stephans> ArrenLex: hecking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<blekos> or i can just upgrade the kernel?
<navyseal_> need help with printer
<ArrenLex> blekos: No, you should be fine. Check to make sure "cat /proc/cpuinfo" has two entries.
<ArrenLex> stephans: did you apt-get install build-essential?
<stephans> ArrenLex: Whoy would the compiler not be able to create executables
<blekos> would u mind telling me how do i do that?
<ragnar_123> can I use my canon pixma mp110 on ubuntu, as a network printer, which is connected to a win xp box?
<stephans> ArrenLex: let me check...
<Otter> The edgy installer seems to work (dapper didn't) with these newer HP servers.. didn't load the ether module, but detected the serial SCSI.. twice as fast as SATA (wow)
<segfault_> syntaxx, add the module to /etc/modules
<ArrenLex> stephans: because you're missing a linker or assembler, I'm assuming, since you may not have installed build-essential
<syntaxx> segfault_: ok thanks
<stephans> ArrenLex:  build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed
<ArrenLex> stephans: did you modify /etc/apt/sources.list?
<stephans> ArrenLex:  I added some lines from ubuntuguide.org
<stephans> to get multimedia stuff to work
<kanzie> Does anyone here know Ezmlm that can help me with configuration
<ArrenLex> stephans: they may be interfering. Try "aptitude -t edgy install build-essential"
<VigoFusion> Can I run Knoppix and Ubuntu on the same HD?
<blekos> ArrenLEx: got only 1 cpu core
<ArrenLex> blekos: paste the output of "uname -r"
<liri> it seems like something is either wrong with my cpu scaling or with my cpu itself...
<confusco> how do I exit X server?
<stephans> ArrenLex:  Wow...!
<navyseal_> need help with printer
<ArrenLex> stephans: ...wow what?
<liri> powernowd is running and i see my cpu *constantly* on 1ghz or 59% which is... ODD! any ideas?
<stephans> ArrenLex:  I am dapper though... shuld I just replace egy with dapper?
<ArrenLex> stephans: oh! That explains it. Yes, dapper.
<stephans> ArrenLex:  wow -- it semed smart...
<ArrenLex> stephans: what did?
<blekos> 2.6.17-10-generic
<confusco> how do I exit X server?
<liri> confusco: brutefully? ctrl+alt+backspace
<confusco> that restarts it
<blekos> ArrenLex:2.6.17-10-generic
<Cpudan80> Hello everyone
<njal_> any good ndiswrappper people?
<bruenig> !hi | Cpudan80
<ubotu> Cpudan80: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<liri> confusco: it restarts it cause you're probably in init 5
<ArrenLex> blekos: I heard, hold on
<confusco> what should I be in?
<segfault_> liri, why is that odd? and what cpu?
<saimu0> Im trying to install a font nd it just keeps telling me   "you are not root"  when i dropp the TFF file into fonts folder   whats this about anyone?
<blekos> sorry,
<Cpudan80> Anyone know how to change the icon on the GNOME menu?
<Cpudan80> Like the one to the left of the Applications button
<n3rdism> saimu0 #sudo nautilus
<confusco> liri, what init should I be in then?
<ArrenLex> saimu0: you,uh, have to be root.
<stephans> ArrenLex:  OK - if found that libc6-dev was broken but did not change anything
<saimu0> but how do i do that?
<n3rdism> saimu0 #sudo nautilus
<saimu0> ive never needed to do that.
<saimu0> just that?
<liri> segfault_: because it always moved around from 1gh to 1.66ghz but now it stays the same and i know its bad cause im having some issues like the laptop would freeze for a few seconds every like 15 minutes (happens both in windows and linux)
<n3rdism> that opens a nautilus browser as root
<ArrenLex> stephans: and what happens if you try "apt-get install libc6-dev/dapper"?
<liri> confusco: well init 5 is fine. how about you try to kill the process?
<confusco> which process then?
<saimu0> i type that into terminal and then ~~  nothing.
<liri> confusco: xorg i'm assuming
<s-ndh-c> hey guys
<confusco> oh ok
<Cpudan80> Anyone?
<s-ndh-c> i have a problem with sshfs
<n3rdism> saimu0: don't include the #?
<s-ndh-c> it doesnt seem to work
<saimu0> ok
<segfault_> liri, if same freezing issues in windows and linux sounds like a hardware issue
<n3rdism> =)
<s-ndh-c> is sshfs or maybe fuse broken in edgy?
<saimu0> haha  <im new  you can guess right!>
<cwillu> s-ndh-c: what's the problem?
<Malachi> I removed some orphaned and archived packages a while ago, to free up some space, and now my multimedia applications like Amarok and Totem crash.
<stephans> ArrenLex:  i tried apt-get remove: Package libc6-dev is not installed, so not removed
<cwillu> s-ndh-c: you're in the fuse group, right?
<liri> segfault_: i agree but i need to debug it somehow to see where is it coming from since this happened out of the blue for me...
<s-ndh-c> cwillu: i cant mount anything, if i execute sshfs as user i get an error about /dev/fuse permission denied
<s-ndh-c> cwillu: yes iam
<cwillu> yep
<ArrenLex> stephans: why remove?
<n3rdism> saimu0 its ok =)
<cwillu> no, you're not
<n3rdism> welcome to ubuntu saimu0
<stephans> ArrenLex:if it is not installed how can it be broken???
<Zylch> broken installer?
<s-ndh-c> michi@ubuntu:~$ groups
<s-ndh-c> michi adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin fuse antivir
<cwillu> s-ndh-c: have you logged out since you changed it?  (not strictly neccessary, but a pain until you do)
<stephans> ArrenLex: well i figure remove then reinstall?
<s-ndh-c> cwillu: sure
<confusco> ah crap
<confusco> killing Xorg still restarts it
<confusco> what do I do
<cwillu> s-ndh-c: what folder are you mounting on?
<stephans> ArrenLex: I guess i dont understand what is wrong
<s-ndh-c> a folder in my homedir that is owned by me
<confusco> I want to stop Xorg, what do I do?
<s-ndh-c> i allways get /dev/fuse permission denied
<n3rdism> confusco: try restarting and going into safe mode, you'll be logged in as root however, you can just log out and go in as your user name
<liri> segfault_: look at what i just found, i did chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector and now i'm able to change the cpu frequency manually... the question is now, why isn't it changing dynamically? i have installed powernowd, maybe that interferes with cpufreqd or something like that?
<s-ndh-c> and if i execute that as root i cant access the mounted dir
<s-ndh-c> even as root i cant see anything in there
<cwillu> s-ndh-c: and you're sure you added yourself to the fuse group?
<n3rdism> confusco: if you're using grub, just hit esc when it starts to load, and pick the kernel with safemode on it
<blekos> i found smg on the net about installing SMP, but i do not really understand it
<confusco> alright, thanks
<n3rdism> np
<meuserj> s-ndh-c, if you haven't logged out and back in since you added yourself to the fuse group, you need to run "newgrp fuse"
<segfault_> liri, u chk to see u ahve the correct modules loaded for ur cpu speed stepping?  also iirc cpufreqd is another speed step daemon u only need one, that or powernowd
<n3rdism> anyone have any experience setting up DNS on an ubuntu box?
<s-ndh-c> meuserj: i did logout, do i have to stop gdm too?
<liri> segfault_: lsmod | grep cpu shows: cpufreq_userspace cpufreq_stats freq_table cpufreq_powersave cpufreq_ondemand cpufreq_conservative
<s-ndh-c> still the same
<s-ndh-c> permission denied
<segfault_> liri, next thing to do is to make sure only one speed step daemon is running
<cwillu> s-ndh-c: can you paste me the command line you're using?
<liri> segfault_: you're correct about the two packages maybe... how do i check if cpufreqd is installed? i do have cpufrequtils installed.
<cwillu> (for the record, I use sshfs all the time on dapper and edgy, so it should work)
<confusco> still no go
<meuserj> s-ndh-c, did you run "sudo adduser <username> fuse" (of course replace <username> with your username)
<s-ndh-c> meuserj: i did gpasswd -a to add me to the group
<confusco> I need to kill Xorg, but Nvidia installer says it's a bad idea to be in init 1 for installation
<s-ndh-c> is that bad?
<CharlieSu> would anyone like to help me test my DenyHosts setup?  I need a few brute force attempts at my SSH daemon if anyone is willing..  charlie.phunki.com
<n3rdism> confusco: you're installing nvidia drivers?
<confusco> yes
<meuserj> s-ndh-c, no idea.. I've never used gpasswd.. use the command I gave you and try again.
<n3rdism> confusco: did you download nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<confusco> nvidia-glx is open source ones?
<n3rdism> yes
<sn9> well, hopefully somebody today might know how i can fix my problem...
<segfault_> liri, run this dpkg -l | grep cpufreqd if u get output then cpufrqd is installed
<s-ndh-c> it says iam in that group allready
<confusco> somebody suggested I try the official nvidia ones from their site, I can't get my game to run fas
<confusco> t
<s-ndh-c> i think the problem is the permissions on /usr/bin/fusermount
<saimu0> whats the string to log in as root again?
<Kingsqueak> sudo
<s-ndh-c> michi@ubuntu:~$ ls -lh /usr/bin/fusermount
<s-ndh-c> -rwsr-x--- 1 root fuse 19K 2006-10-12 12:33 /usr/bin/fusermount
<cwillu> CharlieSu: its denying me now
<saimu0> ok
<s-ndh-c> i think thats wrong
<meuserj> s-ndh-c, no, that's fine
<s-ndh-c> ok
<blekos> any ideas how to get my system recognize the two corees?
<Skwid_> hum
<Kingsqueak> saimu0: 'sudo -s' gives you a root prompt
<n3rdism> confusco: 3 easy steps.
<n3rdism> 1. sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<n3rdism> 2. ctrl+alt+backspace
<n3rdism> 3. sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n3rdism>          change driver "nv" to "nvidia"
<n3rdism>        save and ctrl+alt+backspace again
<Skwid_> i still cant get a sidebar in nautilus
<s-ndh-c> it should make me root while executing this
<Skwid_> it looks like this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Skwid_> http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/1566/screenshot1zz8.png
<Skwid_> any idea ?
<confusco> huh?
<s-ndh-c> what could it be then?
<confusco> I already did that.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell n3rdism about paste | n3rdism, you have a private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<confusco> I want to install the nvidia official driver
<liri> segfault_: i checked like this before, its not installed then. another odd thing is that i think cpu frequency isn't working cause if i manually change the cpu speed from the gnome applet i keep seeing cpu MHz: 1662.724 on /proc/cpuinfo...
<saimu0> sudo nautilus opens this nautilus?
<ataq> confusco: did you download the official driver?
<Kingsqueak> saimu0: that will run nautilus as root...I wouldn't recommend doing that
<confusco> yes
<Skwid_> saimu0: yep, sudo looks the same
<n3rdism> eh, sry. didn't know doing shift+enter would make a new line
<meuserj> s-ndh-c, what do you get when you run the command "groups"
<jeoz> ArrenLex:  have re-installed ubuntu-desktop; will reboot and see what happens.
<confusco> I need to kill Xorg, but Nvidia installer says it's a bad idea to be in init 1 for installation. so how do I kill Xorg, but stay in Init 4 or 3 whatever Edgy uses?
<ataq> confusco: what have you tried,
<s-ndh-c> meuserj: fuse adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin michi antivir
<saimu0> Swid  ~~  can i ak you something
<saimu0> ?
<CharlieSu> cwillu: thanks man
<ataq> confusco: ctrl alt esc
<Skwid_> saimu0: yea
<s-ndh-c> cat /etc/group|grep fuse shows that iam in there too
<s-ndh-c> something is wrong
<saimu0> why does ubuntu have two font folders one in USR and one in ETC?  or ECT
<s-ndh-c> :)
<confusco> ctrl alt esc? doesn't do anything
<meuserj> s-ndh-c, ok, what is the output of ls -l /dev/fuse
<ataq> confusco: sorry ctrl alt F1
<segfault_> confusco, alt-ctl-f1 then login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<s-ndh-c> meuserj: crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 229 2006-11-22 19:18 /dev/fuse
<saimu0> Kuriturisu   you know manko is a really bad word?
<confusco> that doesn't kill xorg..
<meuserj> ah..
<Manko> xD
<Skwid_> uh ????
<ataq> confusco: it does....
<Skwid_> anybody can help me with my nautilus ?
<meuserj> s-ndh-c, sudo chgrp fuse /dev/fuse
<Manko> saimu0 yeah
<Manko> im learning japanesse
<Manko> xD
<ataq> confusco: if you press them simultaniously
<saimu0> o  ok
<cwillu> CharlieSu: did you want me to continue trying to crack it?  :)
<Manko> lol
<saimu0> yeah  i can tell
* cwillu grins an evil gril
<CharlieSu> cwillu: sure..
<FlyingSquirrel32> where can I get libartsc0-dev version 1.5.5 ???? It's required by libsdl1.2 but it's not in the repos!!
<saimu0> manko thats better
<saimu0> haha
<Zaggynl> Is it possible to have Beryl in dapper without XGL?
<s-ndh-c> meuserj: thx that did it
<meuserj> s-ndh-c, np
<confusco> it doesn't kill Xorg though
<confusco> just switches virtual console as far as I can see
<FlyingSquirrel32> Zaggynl: you can use AIGLX instead
<s-ndh-c> meuserj: is there something wrong with the udev rules? or why has the permission been wrong?
<BockBilbo> saimu0 anyway
<ataq> confusco: well that is what I did and it works, and then kill GDM
<Skwid_> http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/1566/screenshot1zz8.png any idea ?
<liri> segfault_: i keep seeing this in /var/log/syslog: kernel: [17184616.160000]  psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<segfault_> Zaggynl, yes for nvidia cards u can use the latest nvidia driver and do not need xgl
<confusco> ok kill gdm
<confusco> ok
<saturn_> Does anybody speak Russian? -  -?
<liri> segfault_: which is probably when the computer (mouse and keyboard) are freezing...
<BockBilbo> mm dont know in your culture, but in spain we say its equivalent all the time
<Zaggynl> segfault_, okay cool, would you have a howto on that?
<confusco> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<njal_> anyone good with ndiswrapper
<njal_> ?
<ataq> confusco: !ru?
<darkmatter> russian
<ataq> ahh
<raplhu88> is there a way to select what packages i want installed when installing ubuntu?
<segfault_> Zaggynl, there are some on the beryl site/forums
<meuserj> s-ndh-c, no idea.
* darkmatter returns to lurking
<Moose_> Good morning... anyone here know why 6.06LTS-x86_64 isn't seeing both cores on an Athlon 3800x2?
<segfault_> liri, r u dapper or edgy?
<ataq> smp kernel maybe?
<carl> ls
<ataq> install smp
<carl> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Moose_> it's an SMP kernel.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell carl about build-essential | carl, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Moose_> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:45:47 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<carl>  how can one overcome above error ^^^ ?
<liri> segfault_: dapper. my fresh install was from flight 7 and then i upgraded only some packages like kernel and others, didn't do an entire apt-get upgrade...
<carl> sudo apt-get install _____________ ?
<ataq> strange, what does it say in System monitor?
<ataq> one core?
<Moose_> I'm looking at /proc/cpuinfo, I don't have graphic access to the machine yet.
<ataq> why no graphics?
<raplhu88> is there a way to select what packages i want installed when installing ubuntu? like if i don't want sound or games installed
<Moose_> I _suppose_ i can start a remote X session. :)
<ataq> doubt you will need two cores for text based install . .
<ataq> oh right!
<Moose_> but I'm sitting on the end of a dialup connection at the moment.
<ataq> your not local no?
<nothlit> ralphu you use the alternate or server cd and then add the extra stuff you need later
<Moose_> Nope. not yet. :-)
<ataq> lol, I dunno so!
<raplhu88> thx nothlit.
<nothlit> You can place all the debs you need on a disc if you need to do it netless
<binks> anyone seen this x error b4
<Skwid_> please :(
<binks> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Moose_> I can go grab clean kernel source and build from scratch, that's not a problem to do, but if there's an easy ubuntu-esque fix i'd rather do that.
<s-ndh-c> why can i not see this fuse stuff in nautilus?
<ataq> what ubuntu have you?
<astro73> my /home fs (hda7) went read-only. how do I restore it?
<ataq> 6.10?
<nothlit> They'll be in /var/cache/apt/archives if you've installed them before or you can use aptitude -d install packages here, or as always just download them from the package repo site
<s-ndh-c> it just doesnt show the dir
<Skwid_> http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/1566/screenshot1zz8.png any idea ?
<s-ndh-c> :)
<Moose_> 6.06LTS.
<Lin> hi all.. there is any ubuntu package to latest nvidia drivers?
<ataq> and what cpu have you?
<sn9> Moose_: you might be having a problem with acpi and/or apic
<ataq> Lin: check ubuntu forums
<Moose_> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<meuserj> aSt3raL, sudo mount -o remount -a
<Moose_> sn9: ewww evil! apic is not my friend.
<darkmatter> Skwid... sorry.. just noticed your call for help.. supp?
<ataq> Moose_: I think there is a mistake cos I have a similar cpu and I auto detected the two cores on the 64bit install also
<sn9> if you don't want to deal with apic, forget smp
<darkmatter> * Skwid_
<Lynoure> astro73: Did you do something to cause it?
<Moose_> ataq: hmmm ok. I can deal with it, doesn't mean i like it :-)
<Skwid_> darkmatter: it seems my nautilus is different from everyone else'S :)
<darkmatter> oh... let me look at that pick
<darkmatter> 1 sec
<ataq> Moose_: Well when I uname -a it says SMP #1 too, but when I look graphically it shows two cores!
<darkmatter> ahh... kk
<darkmatter> easy fix Skwid_
<darkmatter> :)
<Skwid_> darkmatter: no sidebar, no top tree folders etc
<Skwid_> darkmatter: how ? :)
* Zylche has found darkmatter!
<Lin> ataq are you talking about launchpad?
<darkmatter> yup.. its easy to fix
<ataq> Lin: ubuntuforums.org
<Skwid_> i looked all over the menus ..
<confusco> hi, Nvidia installer gives me: No precomplied kernel interface was found to match your kernel
<ataq> Lin: then search for Nvidia Driver how to
<Lynoure> astro73: you could try remounting it. mount -o remount,rw /home
<ataq> Lin: it gives great step by step
<darkmatter> Skwid_, open Applications > System Tools > Configuration editor
<Lin> ataq: the howto way i know how to do.. ;-)
<rick_> could someone help me move the file rar into /usr/bin
<Lin> i wish a easy apt-get :-)
<Lynoure> astro73: or perhaps add   sudo  to the start of it
<Lin> im lazy in latest years
<ataq> Lin: So what is it you are asking?
<confusco> Nvidia installer gives me "No precomplied kernel interface was found to match your kernel"  What should I do?
<sizzam> rick_: did you install 'rar' from the repos?
<Skwid_> darkmatter: hum, i dont have that entry
<Lin> i want add a repository and apt-get it.
<Lin> :-)
<Moose_> ataq: tres weird, I've never seen /proc/cpuinfo report the wrong information before.
<sizzam> confusco: have you tried installing the nvidia driver out of the repos
<darkmatter> Skwid... kk... easy enough to fix that too
<Skwid_> darkmatter: ok, i launched gconf-editor from the terminal
<darkmatter> ;)
<rick_> sizzam: no downloaded it from rarlabs.com is there a better way?
<confusco> yes
<confusco> don't want that
<Moose_> mmost of my experience is with slackware where if you want it done you do it manually yourself or it doesn't happen.
<ataq> confusco: it lets you build from source, did you read the how to's? install kernel source
<sizzam> rick_: yes, just do this from a command line:    sudo aptitude install rar
<darkmatter> lol.. Skwid_  beat me too it
<darkmatter> anyway
<rellis> I have an HP DL360G4 with 2x on-board Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5704 NIC's. They're both plugged into good switch ports (i.e. I switched the cables a few times). However when I run ethtool on them eth1 has link and sets duplex/link speed whereas eth0 has no link and duplex/speed are undetermined. Any idea why this would be happening?
<FlyingSquirrel32> why is libartsc0 v1.5.5.0 in the repos but libartsc0-dev v1.5.4 is the most recent dev for it?
<confusco> what how-tos?
<Skwid_> darkmatter: now ? )
<Skwid_> :)
<nothlit> Does anyone know when you edit the dfsbuild config if you have to explicitly set each and every package needed or if it will do auto dependency resolution?
<FlyingSquirrel32> FlyingSquirrel32: libartsc0-dev v1.5.4 requires that libartsc0 be of the eame version
<ataq> Moose_: On my Fedora machine, I installed Core 6 and it set my Pentium D 820 as i586 single core.. ..  ..  joke
<rick_> sizzam: alright I think i did it
<darkmatter> Skwid_,  go to apps > nautilus > preferences
<Skwid_> darkmatter: im there :)
<sizzam> rick_: k, now you should just be able to issue the command 'rar' from any command line
<ataq> Moose_: it was sickening
<liri> segfault_: is there an easy way to see the cpu temp? maybe its over heated? (although it doesnt feel like it)
<Moose_> rellis: does lspci -v show the two devices as the same hardware?
<ataq> confusco: ubuntu forums, how tos
<rick_> sizzam: could I use it with archive manager?
<Moose_> ataq: What's the kernel source package name for 6.06 LTS?
<darkmatter> Skwid_, look for the entry always_use_browser and check it
<ataq> confusco: did nVidia installer quit?
<sizzam> rick_: i believe so, give it a shot
<Moose_> I can just grab that and compile my own.
<Moose_> a working .config would be very helpful however. :-)
<ataq> confusco: I am not sure tbh. I dont run 6.06
<Skwid_> darkmatter: hum, its not there, ill create it
<confusco> well, no.
<nothlit> Does anyone know if tar backups will work for an ntfs system?
<rick_> sizzam: archive manager says "Archive not supported."
<confusco> it gave me an error
<rellis> Moose: Yes.
<astro73> the dmesg log is at <http://pastebin.com/830790>
<rellis> Moose: They're identical NIC's.. as I said.. onb-board.
<darkmatter> its not there??? weird
<Moose_> nothlit: yes, but you lost all NTFS permissions / ownerships.
<sizzam> rick_: hang on a sec
<rick_> sizzam: does archive manager need to update somehow?
<Moose_> rellis: same PCI IDs and everything?
<ataq> Moose_: uname to get the kernel and is it .src at the end to get?
<Skwid_> darkmatter: HA ! there we go :D
<darkmatter> lol
<Skwid_> darkmatter: why wasnt the entry even there ?
<Moose_> I've seen identical onboard nics not be identical. :)
<gop> what windows manger does xunbuntu use
<Moose_> ataq: that works, let me try
<gop> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<sn9> i upgraded breezy to dapper on powerpc, and now firefox does a SIGILL. any ideas?
<sizzam> rick_: try sudo aptitude install unrar
<darkmatter> Skwid_, dunno, sounds like the schema never installed properly
<Skwid_> darkmatter: i guess i should've done a clean install of edgy :)
<darkmatter> gop, xfce uses xfwm4
<ataq> rick: what do you want an unrar program?
<rellis> 0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5704 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<rellis> 0000:02:02.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5704 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<rellis> Moose: That's what I see in lspci.
<gop> what if I installed xfwm seperate
<gop> and then I use sudo apt-get install xubuntu-deskto
<gop> or do
<rick_> sizzam: still says archive type not supported
<Moose_> rellis: ok, that's a good sign. :-)
<gop> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Moose_> rellis: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<darkmatter> Skwid_, lol... that sounds reasonable
<Moose_> rellis: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<rellis> Moose: hehe.. it is.. however I still can't transfer any data over it ;)
<Moose_> then test your status again
<sizzam> rick_: did the unrar package install when you issued that last command?
<SpriteSODA> guys
<ataq> gop: and do you want gnome aswell?
<Skwid_> darkmatter: :)
<darkmatter> gop.. yup.. you can install xfwm4 on its own
<Skwid_> darkmatter: i got to go now, but thank you veryyyyyyyyyyy much
<SpriteSODA> how can i "cd" to folders which their names end with a number?
<darkmatter> Skwid_,  np
<darkmatter> anytime
<rellis> Moose: Yes, still the same.
<rick_> sizzam: 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 170 not upgraded.
<patrick_king> does nayone know where i can get pycurses from
<Moose_> hmmm.
<Moose_> that's strange.
<rick_> sizzam: it is a fresh install of ubuntu from a disk.. do I need to update ubuntu?
<ataq> rick_: What application do you want?
<Moose_> Have you tried a different switch, just to be safe?
<Moose_> or a crossover cable?
<rellis> Moose: Speed: Unknown! (65535), Duplex: Unknown! (255), Link detected: no.
<rick_> ataq: I'm trying to install rar to work with archive manager
<SpriteSODA> how can i "cd" to folders which their names end with a number?
<sizzam> rick_: if you go to Applications > Accessories > Archive Manager, click New, then click Archive Type, is RAR listed in there?
<rellis> Moose_: Yes, I've had the server out of the rack on my desk a few days.
<rick_> sizzam: no it is not
<gop> dark,  compared to gnome how does one compare xubuntu
<ataq> rick_: rar labs rar have a command line rar/unrar utility free on there site, its quite good. no hassle, just works. I recommend it
<gop> or xfwm is thier any advantges
<Moose_> rellis: hmm. If you go on the premise that you have to make it as simple as possible, then you should eliminate the switch and try a crossover cable.
<Moose_> if the crossover cable doesn't work, you have a driver/card problem.
<Tatster> Hi everyone.  I tried the Ubuntu live cd to see what the newest release of Ubuntu was like.  First off, I got the menu screen and then shortly after that it crashed with a kernel panic, and now I can't boot my original windows.  :-(
<Moose_> if the crossover cable does work, it's the switch.
<gop> Tatster,  try fix mbr
<ataq> Tatster: what is your specs?
<gop> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rellis> heh, yes, as I said I've tried several different hubs/switches, that's nto the issue.
<sizzam> rick_: did you enable all the repos in Synaptic yet?
<SpriteSODA> how can i "cd" to folders which their names end with a number?
<rellis> Moose_: eth0 goes into the same switch..
<rellis> Moose_: I can even plug eth0's cable into wth1 and it still works.
<rick_> sizzam: no i do not think so.. i'm a newbie to linux again lol.. how may i go in doing that
<rellis> eth1*
<sizzam> rick_: no problem
<Moose_> rellis: so one port is happy, one isn't at all?
<sizzam> rick_: sudo synaptic
<Tatster> I'm just booting off the windows CD to go to recovery console
<rellis> Moose_: Yes, exactly.
<Moose_> that sounds like a bad card more than anything, or some really funky IO conflicts.
<sizzam> rick_: then Settings > Repositories
<Tatster> Had to rummage around to find my SATA drivers on a flooy
<sizzam> rick_: check all the boxes, then click the close button
<rellis> Moose_: Yet as I said I've gone through three replacement system boards, I eventually had HP swap the entire chassis. I've had the same issue with all of them.
<sizzam> rick_: then click reload
<Moose_> rellis: as a sanity check, have you tried booting something like knoppix?
<rick_> sizzam: I do not see check boxes
<segfault_> liri, think u need lmsensors installed and configed for that
<rick_> sizzam: the packages in synaptic package manager?
<rellis> Moose_: It was a RHEL 3 system.. I installed ubuntu 6.06 just to see if it was osmething weird I fubard..
<rellis> Moose_: Exact same output as RHEL.
<Moose_> so the problem follows the hardware...
<sizzam> sizzam: after synaptic opens, click Settings, then Repositories
<Moose_> that does sound like hardware to me.
<Moose_> but after 3 system boards, that's tres weird.
<sizzam> rick_: after synaptic opens, click Settings, then Repositories
<gop> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<rellis> 3 system boards.. and an entire new server
<Tatster> ataq: AMD 2500+, 1GB RAM, 120GB SATA HDD
<SpriteSODA> guys how do i "cd" to a folder named: Sid Meier's Civilization 4
<rellis> So I just don't get it..
<Moose_> rellis: 2 CPUs? or one?
<Moose_> Can't hurt to try knoppix if you have it there.
<sn9> SpriteSODA: put it in quotes
<sizzam> SpriteSODA: cd Sid (hit tab key)
<rellis> Moose_: Yep, 2x 3.6GHz Xeon's.
<rick_> sizzam: ok did that
<mc__> SpriteSODA:  cd "Sid Meier's Civilization 4"
<Moose_> I've heard that the Broadcom nics are not supported well under Linux from a few places.
<sizzam> rick_: k, did you click reload
<mc__> SpriteSODA: or just type Sid[HIT TAB] 
<rellis> Moose_: Hmm..
<rick_> sizzam: o ok i see the reload button now
<sizzam> rick_: ok, what you just did is add all the software package options that ubuntu doesn't enable by default
<sizzam> rick_: now, once that is done reloading, close it, and then do this from command line:   sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<SpriteSODA> yea tab did the trick thx
<tfny_> Is there a program for web analytics like webalizer but which accepts only referer and ip (for hits/vists +referer) ? because awstats and the other have required fileds which are too big for my log file after some days
<Moose_> rellis: We've got probably ~200 servers up with various OSes and the best supported nics we've found are the Intel E1000's with the NForce ethernet a close second.
<Batiburro> hi, how do i register my nickname?
<OctobersDark> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zylche> /nickserv register password
<Batiburro> thx man
<rick_> sizzam: Building dependency tree
<rick_> Reading extended state information
<rick_> Initializing package states... Done
<rick_> No candidate version found for rar
<rick_> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "unra"
<gansinho> please I would like to know how do I change my default media player?
<sizzam> rick_: try sudo aptitude install unrar
<sizzam> rick_: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<Otter> Hi all.. I got my sever up and running. I am now trying to get the 'djbdns-installer' pacakge working, but aptitude can't find it. I do have multiverse allowed in my backport repository
<gansinho> from rhythmbox to listen
<confusco> how do I show Fps of glxgears?
<rick_> sizzam: 32biy
<Otter> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Otter> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tahorg> confusco: -printfps
<sizzam> rick_: k, they should both be there, i think unrar will get you far enough though
<gop> is it bad to install kubuntu via apt over regular gnome ubuntu
<Otter> any idea why it isn't showing up?
<rick_> sizzam: No candidate version found for unrar
<Otter> root@rs1:/home/jhurtado# aptitude search djbdns
<Otter> v   libdjbdns-dev                                                          -
<Otter> p   libdjbdns1                                                             - DNS client library designed to replace the BIND res_*/dn_* library
<Otter> p   libdjbdns1-dev                                                         - DNS client library designed to replace the BIND res_*/dn_* library
<Otter> root@rs1:/home/jhurtado#
<sizzam> rick_: you checked all the boxes in Repositories?
<Otter> no installer
<gop> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<rick_> sizzam: all the boxes right when i open synpatic
<rick_> sizzam?
<Otter> sizzam: no X-wndwos.. going command line, but I have multiverse in the /etc/apt/source.list
<OctobersDark> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Otter> sizzam: ops, sorry thought you were talking to me
<patrick_king> is the package  pycurses in repos
<sizzam> rick_: when you open Synaptic, go to Settings, then Repositories
<rellis> Moose: Ya I'm not sure, HP sold me this as a "supported Linux solution".. hehe.
<rellis> Moose_: It might not be so well supported after all
<Lynoure> rellis: then bring it back?
<gansinho> please I would like to know how do I change my default media player? I want to use the keyboard shortcuts in Listen, but they just work in rhythmbox ...
<rellis> Lynoure: It's quite difficult when it's been running in production for 6 months already.
<bulmer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wiz> ok I'm all upgraded to edgy, now how do I get the newest nvidia drivers / nvidia-settings and set it up so I can toggle tv-out without resetting X?
<Batiburro> hi i just installed ubuntu and are somewhat new to linux, where do i look for graphic card drivers? are the nvidia geforce go series supported anywhere?
<osah> Please someone i need help
<devilsadvocate> osah, whats the problem?
<gop> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<osah> I installed Grub to C:\ does that mean my Hard Drive is gone :(
<Lynoure> rellis: or contact them and demand a partial compensation for their claim being false?
<osah> I wanted windows/linux
<Batiburro> thx
<osah> Because when i get to the OS choice menu i pick windows it wont boot
<aum> hi - after loading ftdi_sio, I'm not seeing /dev/ttyUSB0 - how do I get usb serial working in edgy?
<sn9> i upgraded breezy to dapper on powerpc, and now firefox does a SIGILL. any ideas?
<rellis> Lynoure: Their hardware is supported by Linux Kernel modules... it ran fine in production for 6 months.. then all of a sudden started doing this after a power failure. I've got an entirely new replacement unit now and I'm getting the same crap.
<osah> I wanted Linux/Windows, So i installed GRUB to C:\ Where my Windows is. And now when i go to the OS Choice menu and Pick Windows it doesnt boot. :/ Is my Windows Hard Drive Gone?
<rellis> osah: You need to re-install NTLDR.
<FlyingSquirrel32> this is retarded! I can't install libsdl1.2-dev without unresolvable dependancies!
<rellis> osah: Install grub to the MBR and then put NTLDR back on the windows partition.
<CharlieSu> cwillu: I don't see any attempts...
<osah> rellis how could i do that over ubuntu live cd? if possible?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Is it just me? or is someone working on it?
<rellis> osah: Sorry I don't have time to walk you through it right now.
<osah> Also one more, I installed Ubuntu -- But the installation never asked me for root password, now i dont know the root apssword?
<sn9> osah: there is none
<patrick_king> is the package  pycurses in repos. could some one look for me as im in ssh and i dont know how to find it via ssh
<rellis> osah: You have sudo provledges.. sudo passwd
<Bilange> !root | osah
<ubotu> osah: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<osah> sn9: i tried  sudo it asks for password; and i try my password it says Access denied
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king:I don't see it.
<sizzam> osah, are you using the first account that was set up on the machine
<gop> !sheepsaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sheepsaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osah> sizzam yes
<gop> !pearpc
<patrick_king> do you know where to get it from
<ubotu> pearpc: PowerPC architecture emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1 (edgy), package size 340 kB, installed size 948 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64)
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: hey are you able to install libsdl1.2 successfully?
<sizzam> osah: then your regular password should work
<Chris_Swift> !sheep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sheep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chris_Swift> !I386
<gop> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> thanks
<patrick_king> whats that
<gop> bbl
<sn9> osah: check your capslock
<gop> sheepsaver is a ppc os classic mac emulator
<gop> it allows one to use os 9
<SpriteSODA> guys how do i change my enviorment LANG?
<VigoFusion> default passwrd store is 15 mins? I can change that?
<gop> bbl
<devilredhat> hello...
<devilredhat> someone can help me?
<Chris_Swift> *Yawn*
<Chris_Swift> with what?
<mats> devilredhat: with redhat? ;)
<[GuS] > guys... is a fact that Ubuntu will include by default the propietary drivers for nVidia, ATI and so on?
<[GuS] > this is to BAD
<SpriteSODA> Warning: Language 'en_IL' was not found, retrying without country name...
<SpriteSODA> For language 'en' several language ids were found:
<SpriteSODA> en_US - 0409; en_GB - 0809; en_AU - 0C09; en_CA - 1009; en_NZ - 1409; en_IE - 1809; en_ZA - 1C09; en_JM - 2009; en_ - 2409; en_BZ - 2809; en_TT - 2C09;
<SpriteSODA> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define
<SpriteSODA> your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=en_US
<[GuS] > must be optional.. no by default!
<devilredhat> etrmm
<devilredhat> i need help
<patrick_king> flysquirrel32: nope it says Package libsdl1.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<IndyGUnFreak> devil, we arent mind readers
<patrick_king> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<patrick_king> is only available from another source
<IndyGUnFreak> share witht he class what the problem is.
<Chris_Swift> Lol, stop saying I need help tell us!
<Chris_Swift> What you need
<FlyingSquirrel32> ok, thanks.
<SpriteSODA> =P
<devilredhat> what's the command in shell to check's ip address?
<IndyGUnFreak> holdon.. i'm turning on my psychic abilities
<sn9> [GuS] : kernel modules are default; x modules are not
<tfny_> ifconfig
<SpriteSODA> *ip
<Chris_Swift> thought it was ipconfig
<patrick_king> does anyone know where i can get PYCurses from
<VigoFusion> GuS: ATI is not fully supported yet, but there is a page on the forums where a work is mentioned.
<SpriteSODA> someone got an idea how to resolve my problem?
<mats> ipconfig is for DOS ;)
<Chris_Swift> Devilradhat: sudo apt-get update -porn
<IndyGUnFreak> lol chris
<FlyingSquirrel32> ubotu: do you know where I could ask about libsdl1.2-dev having unresolvable dependancies?
<devilredhat> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you know where I could ask about libsdl1.2-dev having unresolvable dependancies? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devilredhat> let me try
<|rt|> more like apt-get upgrade life
<FlyingSquirrel32> Ugggh! I forgot he's a bot!
<IndyGUnFreak> lol you guys are crazy
<SpriteSODA> you guys are evil =P
<VigoFusion> GuS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934 <<<about ATI
<|rt|> on that only works if you use sudo :)
<Bilange> !ubotu | FlyingSquirrel32
<ubotu> FlyingSquirrel32: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<Zaggynl> Is there a howto for Beryl + Dapper without XGL?
<SpriteSODA> some help here? Warning: Language 'en_IL' was not found, retrying without country name...
<SpriteSODA> For language 'en' several language ids were found:
<SpriteSODA> en_US - 0409; en_GB - 0809; en_AU - 0C09; en_CA - 1009; en_NZ - 1409; en_IE - 1809; en_ZA - 1C09; en_JM - 2009; en_ - 2409; en_BZ - 2809; en_TT - 2C09;
<SpriteSODA> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define
<SpriteSODA> your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=en_US
<Bilange> oops, im late :)
<ragamuffin> How do you edit the boot sequence in ubuntu?
<mats> "sudo loadkeys en_IL" ?
<patrick_king> flysquirrel32 i can get libsdl1.2-dev
<sn9> i upgraded breezy to dapper on powerpc, and now firefox does a SIGILL. any ideas?
<vnese> hello , what happens to Ubuntu if it use up all Ram memory , it continues to use swap space , doesnt it ? why everytime my PC uses up all its Ram , it is hung up and crashed , ubuntu 6.10 uses alot of ram does it ?
<eugman> Anyone have a blinking problem with beryl?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Ok now that I've given everyone a good laugh, could someone help me out a little?
<gansinho> please I would like to know how do I change my default media player? I want to use the keyboard shortcuts in Listen, but they just work in rhythmbox ...
<SpriteSODA> cannot open file en_IL
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king:it installs completely?
<Compy> Anyone here good at removing an array or mounting it? Every time I try to mkfs or mount an array it says the resource is busy or inuse yet fuser doesnt return anything on the device nor does mount
<Malachi> I removed some orphaned and archived packages a while ago, to free up some space, and now my multimedia applications like Amarok and Totem crash.
<Malachi> Even the Mplayer firefox plugin won't work.
<SpriteSODA> my problem appear when im using cedega BTW
<IndyGUnFreak> ruh roh
<Bilange> ow.. so many questions and so few helpers... ill try to help as soon as possible :/
<mats> Malachi: too bad :O
* Malachi rolls eyes
<IndyGUnFreak> Malachi, havey ou tried reinstalling all of them?
<IndyGUnFreak> that might be the best bet
<IndyGUnFreak> completley uninstall them,
<patrick_king> flyingsquirrel32: yep installs no problem
<IndyGUnFreak> thne reinstall.
<Malachi> IndyGUnFreak: Don't know which ones I uninstalled.
<Malachi> =\
<Malachi> I thought I got them all, but apparently not.
<IndyGUnFreak> ok, then the best bet, is to uninstall ALL of them.
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king:  are you using dapper or edgy?
<IndyGUnFreak> then install what you need
<patrick_king> edgy
<FlyingSquirrel32> kde or gnome>
<vnese> hello , what happens to Ubuntu if it use up all Ram memory , it continues to use swap space , doesnt it ? why everytime my PC uses up all its Ram , it is hung up and crashed , ubuntu 6.10 uses alot of ram does it ?
<IndyGUnFreak> vnese, how much ram does your PC have?
<vnese> that s a laptop with 256mb ram :(
<patrick_king> gnome
<Zylche> :E
<mats> Malachi: looked at ~/.bash_history ?
<SpriteSODA>  bah
<IndyGUnFreak> it should run ok....
<shini`> how do I change my splash screen?
<vnese> IndyGUnFreak: and my swap space is about 256mb too
<IndyGUnFreak> well, i can't help, sorry, i cruise along with 1024mb and a 2gig swap...lol
<wiz> ok I'm all upgraded to edgy, now how do I get the newest nvidia drivers / nvidia-settings and set it up so I can toggle tv-out without resetting X?
<IndyGUnFreak> no probs at all.
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: do you mind posting your /etc/apt/source.list on pastebin?
<IndyGUnFreak> ganshino, did you figure out your problem?
<patrick_king> no prob
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Bilange> shini`, this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28splash%29
<IndyGUnFreak> splash screen?
<markl_> what is the best way to debug dvd ripping problems?
<mats> the "login screen" , isnt it?
<gethoht> hi everyone
<jramsey> any recommended email apps other than Evolution?
<shini`> the splash screen for X
<shini`> after you log in the splash comes up
<markl_> jramsey: i use mutt
<shini`> unless you disable it
<Bilange> ooops :s
<wow> can someone please look at this problem? it seems to be affecting ubuntu at a very weird filesystem level
<wow> http://phpfi.com/177563
<IndyGUnFreak> i guess i've never noticed it.
<mats> yes, what i ment :p hehe - my poor english
<shini`> you can change the login screen, too
<jramsey> markl_, where would i find a distro for mutt?
<SpriteSODA> is there's any other software which does things like cedega?
<wow> if you use ssh, bash, and edgy, i'd look at http://phpfi.com/177563
<shini`> wine
<patrick_king> flysqurriel32: it keeps saysing  /etc/apt/source.list: No such file or directory
<VigoFusion> jramsey: Have you tried SeaMonkey or Thunderbird standalone?
<shini`> cedega is based on wine though
<IndyGUnFreak> Spirit, depends on whaty ou want to play
<jramsey> VigoFusion, no
<IndyGUnFreak> Wine is ok.
<IndyGUnFreak> I've had pretty good luck with Crossover Office
<dream> Any one can help, i setup linux in my server box, samba server is work fine but when i cam to the folder cant open it some can help
<gethoht> i have a themes question... i'm on ubuntu 6.06 and when I try to install a theme from gnome-look.org, i get a "file format invalid" error when I try to drag and drop the tar.gz file into the theme manager?  is there some step I am missing?
<SpriteSODA> Civilization IV
<shini`> Crossover is really good from what i hear
<IndyGUnFreak> but my neds are minimal.
<jramsey> i want a nice gui interface that isn't crummy like outlook and wasn't written by novell
<markl_> jramsey: apt-get install mutt
<segfault_> SpriteSODA, wine can play some games
<shini`> I want to get my counter-strike set up on my  ubuntu, too
<VigoFusion> jramsey: according to the Mozdev site, Thunderbird and Seamonkey work, it is also listed in some of the forums.
<Bilange> for the X splash screen, you can do either: run "gksudo gdmsetup", or go to System, Administration, Login Window
<sn9> i upgraded breezy to dapper on powerpc, and now firefox does a SIGILL. any ideas?
<VigoFusion> I have not installed Tbird yet , but will be soon.
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: never mind, I think i found the problem! I had to downgrade a different package...
<IndyGUnFreak> SN9, did you upgrade, or did you do a clean install?
<segfault_> shini`, i havent tried the newest wine, but older versions like 9.10 were a bear to get cs:s going and performance didnt compare to cedega
<shini`> Bilange, which part lets me change the splash?
<patrick_king> flyingsquirrel32:noprob
<shini`> Bilange, i see the option to disable it but i haven't found one to change the image(s)
<sn9> IndyGUnFreak: i just said i upgraded
<SpriteSODA> wine fails to load the game
<mats> dist-upgrade
<SpriteSODA> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 55 (SPI_SETMOUSEKEYS)
<SpriteSODA> fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 59 (SPI_SETSTICKYKEYS)
<SpriteSODA> err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<SpriteSODA> err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<SpriteSODA> err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<SpriteSODA> err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<IndyGUnFreak> ok, well i want say what i want to say because i'll get banned
<segfault_> !pastebin | SpriteSODA
<ubotu> SpriteSODA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shini`> segfault_, i'm trying for cs 1.6 -- but i tried cedega and it's giving issues with steam for some reason
<jramsey> SpriteSODA, use pastebin
<shini`> segfault_, the steam login window is totally blank and I can't type in it... UNless i'm supposed to install CS a different way
<Bilange> wait a sec-- are you talking about the image in the center that says "loading metacity", or the actual login screen just before?
<SpriteSODA> oh sry=] 
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<Moose_> what's the name of the binary which will show you system info under X?
<SeanTater> are there any audio cd rippers that support manually choosing a place to rip the cd to (not automagically) and allow choosing which CDDB entry to use?
<segfault_> shini`, i used the cedega trial a few months ago and had no issues steam installed fine, chk the forums for cedga liley someone else had and fixed that issue
<mats> shini`: you install cs from steam. Cedega would be the best emulator
<shini`> Bilange, I mean the screen that says what it's loading... I already changed my login :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> patrick_king: Thanks a lot!
<SpriteSODA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33330/
<ktrauberman> Have there been any reported issues with getting the ipw3945 wireless card working in edgy?
<Kingsqueak> SeanTater: most all are configurable for target dirs...or do you want one that prompts you each time you run it?
<taggartbg> i'm running xubuntu, but people over there don't seem to know how to help...so i figured you might be able to...i'm trying to get wifi-radar/wpa_supplicant to work, and i had wifi-radar scanning earlier, but when i tried to get wpa_supplicant working, the terminal started spitting this out whenever i try to run wifi-radar: wlan0   failed to read scan data : operation not permitted...any ideas?
<segfault_> ktrauberman, i have that card in edgy with no issues
<ktrauberman> hmm
<ktrauberman> i installed network-manager-gnome
<shini`> Bilange, i've actually changed it before in the past... in Ubuntu 6.06 but i forgot what i did... i think i might have just copied some files but I don't remember how i selected the splash screen
<Kingsqueak> SeanTater: I like yaret quite a lot, it's perl and you can edit it as you please
<ktrauberman> and it doesn't list any wireless network support at all
<jramsey> is there a pkg for Thunderbird?
<anto> Hello
<shini`> ktrauberman, personally I don't use any GUI utilities i find that more often then not they don't work
<sn9> ktrauberman: there is a trick to the network manager
<rarj> Hi I just downloaded the dapper addon cd. I dont have a spare CDROM to write it to... How do I install it off my USB Flash Drive ?
<Bilange> shini`, well If I am not mistaken about what image you want to change, I found a tutorial (for dapper, though) here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<Kingsqueak> jramsey: 'apt-cache search thunderbird'
<segfault_> ktrauberman, im not using network-manaer imusing wpasupplicant, and works like a charm
<ktrauberman> and when i use the built-in network monitor, with a manual ssid, it won't connect either
<ktrauberman> even to an open network
<mats> jramsey: apt-cache search thunderbird
<SeanTater> Kingsqueak: asking me every time is whta I'm looking for (Although I think I just got sudiocd:/ to work, so thanks anyway)
<ktrauberman> i'll try wpasupplicant
<Alzi2> Hey. I'm trying to install a GTK engine called Murrine but it does not work.. still remains clearlooks... why does this happen?
<mats> rarj: can you computer boot from usbdrives?
<ktrauberman> sn9: wnat's the trick?
<anto> can somone tell me how do fix a problem i have on my server, when i try to install ubuntu 6.0.6 Dapper drake, i get the error isolinux: Disk error 80, ax = 4200, drive 9f
<SpriteSODA> a thought?
<VigoFusion> jramsey: at mozdev is a linux download, I am uncertain as to what works or doesnt  I am a totall noob to this stuff.
<rarj>  Hi I just downloaded the dapper addon cd. I dont have a spare CDROM to write it to... How do I install it off my USB Flash Drive ?
<sn9> ktrauberman: you gotta manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Kingsqueak> ktrauberman: nm generally only fails when your driver isn't loaded
<jramsey> the pkg is mozilla-thunderbird and it won't install
<ktrauberman> okay i'll try that sn9
<DigitalNinja> is there a Dapper package for Gnucash 2
<IndyGUnFreak> off a flash drive rarg.. no idea.
<wiz> I installed nvtv, but it's telling me Fatal: No supported video card found. My card is:  nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]  is that not supported?
<Kingsqueak> ktrauberman: if the driver isn't loaded, the interface isn't up and nm has nothing to manage, nm has nothing to do with loading the driver
<ktrauberman> Kingsqueak: The driver is loaded I think
<VigoFusion> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/
<Kingsqueak> ktrauberman: if you do 'ifconfig -a'
<ktrauberman> i'll pastebin by iwconfig
<Kingsqueak> ktrauberman: you see eth1 or wlan0 etc?
<jramsey> oops apt-get update was needed
<Kingsqueak> ktrauberman: k
<ktrauberman> eth1
<michael117> Does anyone know how I could setup a user account I have for my dad to be in Polish, while keeping my account's interface in English?
<VigoFusion> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/
<grimboy> HUGS!
<grimboy> Ok, fine, I'll just hug myself.
<mats> Kingsqueak: if you see a eth1 or wlan0 your card-drivers is in you system
<mats> your*
* mats hugs grimboy 
<patrick_king> !python curses
<ktrauberman> hmm
<sn9> michael117: you just choose a language when you log in
<Kingsqueak> mats: it should be if the wireless is in fact eth1 and it's not another physical port
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ktrauberman> now iwconfig is'nt showing eth1
<Kingsqueak> ktrauberman: ;-)
<patrick_king> !pythoncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pythoncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grimboy> Yay! I can feel the love irradiating from this channel.
<ktrauberman> i did try playing with ndiswrapper last night, think that could be causing it
<VigoFusion> jramsey:last post is TBird from Mozdev, it says LinuxGTK and 86 somethin?
<ktrauberman> because it WAS showing up yesterday
<mats> Kingsqueak: it schould be. if you do a "/sbin/ifup eth1" what does it say or do?
<patrick_king> !curses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> ktrauberman: nm also requires that /etc/network/interfaces has nothing setup but the 'lo interface
<Kingsqueak> ktrauberman: it takes over all your network setup for you
<rick_> how can i update hoary to the newest ubuntu?
<ktrauberman> okay
<michael117> sn9: Under the preferences>Language selector? His account does not have administrative rights, though.
<marie> hello
<segfault_> ktrauberman, maybe u do not need ndiswrapper for ipw3945
<grimboy> patrick_king, Curses for python annoys me because it's not cross-platform.
<ktrauberman> i'll check taht
<ktrauberman> yeah
<Lynoure> rick_: I do not think you can, directly
<ktrauberman> i just disabled ndiswrapper
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys does anyone know if you can access your linux files through vmware?
<Kingsqueak> ahh for 3945 you definitely don't
<sn9> michael117: no, on the login screen
<ktrauberman> i'll reboot
<ktrauberman> then edit that file
<ktrauberman> and see if it fixes it
<Kingsqueak> ktrauberman: if you installed ndis and it's a 3945, remove ndis too
<marie> are there any guides to installing kubuntu on a macbook pro for a dual boot with osx?  I just got the kubuntu 6.06 iso
<Kingsqueak> ktrauberman: ipw3945 is a plain kernel module
<rick_> lynoure: really? :(.. could i just keep on doing all the upgrades till its the newest
<ktrauberman> okay
<ktrauberman> i'll brb gonna reboot to make sure this is clear
<anto> can somone tell me how do fix a problem i have on my server, when i try to install ubuntu 6.0.6 Dapper drake, i get the error isolinux: Disk error 80, ax = 4200, drive 9f
<Lynoure> rick_: or you could backup and install edgy directly. Updating from dapper to edgy is not always that smooth anyway
<IndyGUnFreak> Lyn.. exactly what i would do,.
<gansinho> please I would like to know how do I change my default media player? I want to use the keyboard shortcuts in Listen, but they just work in rhythmbox ...
<SpriteSODA> how do i apply the d3d9 patch for wine? its a .diff file
<IndyGUnFreak> there's been a lot of peoiple reporting trouble upgrading from Dapper.
<rick_> lynoure: how can i install it directory I only have a 5.04 cd
<VigoFusion> jramsey: I have absolutely no idea if Thunderbird works in Gnome/Ubuntu, I will pastebin it to the Debian/Linux and see....
<Bilange> [BTF] Chm0d, im not sure of your setup, but if you want to access files on another filesystem than those installed in your virtual machine, chances are that you can't directly... the workaroudn is to create a windows share/FTP server, anything like that
<juanfe> hello all
<mtlife> is it possible to read the mail from www-data in an other account? (local mail?)
<juanfe> I have a problem with firefox
<IndyGUnFreak> gansinho, check your message, it should be pretty easy.
<Lynoure> IndyGUnFreak: I'm a firm believer in backups in general, too :)
<IndyGUnFreak> same here my friend
<SpriteSODA> how do i apply the d3d9 patch for wine? its a .diff file
<marie> is anyone running ubuntu on a macbookpro?
<Kingsqueak> mtlife: you can make www-data an alias to you so it goes to your inbox
<anto> can somone tell me how do fix a problem i have on my server, when i try to install ubuntu 6.0.6 Dapper drake, i get the error isolinux: Disk error 80, ax = 4200, drive 9f
<Lynoure> rick_: you cannot burn the new one?
<juanfe> Anyone uses firefox throws proxy server with NTLM auth?
<mtlife> Kingsqueak: how do I do that?
<Lynoure> rick_: or order the disk from Shipit (takes ages, I know)
<bimberi> mtlife: /etc/aliases
<taggartbg> i'm running xubuntu, but people over there don't seem to know how to help...so i figured you might be able to...i'm trying to get wifi-radar/wpa_supplicant to work, and i had wifi-radar scanning earlier, but when i tried to get wpa_supplicant working, the terminal started spitting this out whenever i try to run wifi-radar: wlan0   failed to read scan data : operation not permitted...any ideas?
<rick_> lynoure: Hmm... How do i burn with ubuntu?
<mtlife> Kingsqueak: and will all mail already in the box be send too?
<Kingsqueak> mtlife: do you have a base install or did you add postfix or something?
<VigoFusion> RTFM and BTFU are the 2 golden rules of any Network Admin.
<Kingsqueak> mtlife: the existing mail will remain there, you can read/clear that via 'sudo' with root
<grimboy> !burning | rick_
<ubotu> rick_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<confusco> arrai
<IndyGUnFreak> Gnomebaker kills them all.
<confusco> you there
<jramsey> ok thunderbird is in and up; txs for the help;
<mtlife> Kingsqueak: base install, postfix is installed
<grimboy> IndyGUnFreak, Debatable.
<VigoFusion> jramsey: Is working and everything?
<SiCuTDeUx> elkbuntu: :D
<juanfe> firefox help with NTLM auth support please...
<Kingsqueak> mtlife: for the alias thing do  'sudo nano /etc/aliases'  then add a line    www-data: mtlife  , close that file and run 'sudo newalias'
<txus> Hi!
<Kingsqueak> mtlife: ah use 'postalias /etc/aliases' then
<SiCuTDeUx> elkbuntu: congratulations for the award
<grimboy> IndyGUnFreak, I like that kde one that's like nero.
<Kingsqueak> mtlife: via sudo  'sudo postalias /etc/aliases'
<SpriteSODA> how do i apply the d3d9 patch for wine? its a .diff file
<rick_> so 6.10 is the newest ubuntu?
<txus> Anyone with Realtek High Definition Audio and alsa runnig??????
<mtlife> Kingsqueak: what is the difference, postalias adds the line for me I guess?
<bimberi> rick_: yes
<grimboy> rick_, stable, yes
<IndyGUnFreak> i hate nero.
<VigoFusion> :)
<confusco> I installed and then uninstalled the official nvidia drivers, then installed nvidia-glx-legacy again, and "nvidia" in xorg.conf now seems to want to use the official nvidia drivers i've unintalled and gives a "file not found" error. how do I make it use the nvidia-glx-legacy, which also I think is supposed to use the word "nvidia"??
<Lynoure> rick_: yes, but some people (me included) stick to dapper (6.06)
<Kingsqueak> juanfe: http://blogs.wdevs.com/shog9/archive/2005/03/09/2668.aspx   google 'firefox NTLM'
<IndyGUnFreak> under windows, probably the best burner program, is on MajorGeeks.com, is called DeepBurner Free
<IndyGUnFreak> great program
<gethoht> disregard my question, it seems that art.gnome.org has some helpful tutorials
<Lynoure> rick_: 6.06 is the latest long term support version.
<Kingsqueak> mtlife: no, you have to add the line yourself, postalias processes the change in the file you made so it can read it
<mtlife> Kingsqueak: ok tx :)
<Kingsqueak> mtlife: the actual file it reads is aliases.db it's a database file
<Kingsqueak> mtlife: postalias creates that db for you
<jramsey> thunderbird users know how to config thunderbird so it automatically checks for email every X minutes?
<mtlife> Kingsqueak: I see, thank you :)
<Kingsqueak> jramsey: it's in the account options
<pascal25> hi every body
<Kingsqueak> jramsey: Edit->Accounts maybe
<jramsey> Kingsqueak, ahh ty i was checking for general preferences
<pascal25> i search a driver for a printer canon  smartbase MP360
<Kingsqueak> jramsey: yeah it's a bit odd how when you create the account it isn't there
<IndyGUnFreak> how do you get DMA to be enabled automatically when Ubuntu starts?
<IndyGUnFreak> I hve to enable it everytime i start.
<jramsey> yeah i never saw it when i did the create wizard
<pascal25> do you know a compatible driver to use my canon with ubuntu
<taggartbg> wlan0 failed to read scan data : operation not permitted - how do i avoid this?
<confusco> I installed and then uninstalled the official nvidia drivers, then installed nvidia-glx-legacy again, and "nvidia" in xorg.conf now seems to want to use the official nvidia drivers i've unintalled and gives a "file not found" error. how do I make it use the nvidia-glx-legacy, which also I think is supposed to use the word "nvidia"??
<Crownless> hmmm plz help! cant figure out how 2 get multiple audio exits to function, or if its possible!
<bimberi> pascal25: tried linuxprinting.org?  note that canon and linux don't mix well
<jramsey> but at least i've cut off novell with Evolution
<IndyGUnFreak> ive edited HDParm.conf, like all the instructions say, with no luck
<Crownless> help PLZ :(
<pascal25> hi bimberi i gone on linux printing and i found nothing but i dont desparate
<kitche> confusco: you cna try nvidia-xconfig see if that might fix your problem
<erf> Hey
<VigoFusion> confusco: did you use the fglrx?
<confusco> no
<Crownless> HELP? *cry*
<erf> How do I set the resolution on vnc? I followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279069&highlight=VNC
<IndyGUnFreak> Crownless, try posting your problem, we aren't mind readers
<Figgy> hey
<Crownless> irc.freenode.org
<Crownless> gr
<Crownless> sry
<Crownless> [20:57]  <Crownless> hmmm plz help! cant figure out how 2 get multiple audio exits to function, or if its possible!
<carl> anyone here had any luck installing sword?
<Lin> anyone here has the problem with absent windows decorations on beryl? (edgy)
<confusco> VigoFusion, what does that mean?
<stalefries> carl: like gnome-sword?
<Figgy> just a quick question. what is the terminal command so i can get the busid of my pci-e graphics cards?
<Loppan> Crownless: checked out Jack
<carl> yes
<jramsey> Kingsqueak, can i configure a signature?
<grimboy> Figgy, lspci
<bimberi> pascal25: i've found this http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-MP360
<Crownless> ??? loppan
<carl> apt-get gnome-sword ?
<Loppan> Figgy: lspci -v
<VigoFusion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934 Thats for an ATI ,but let me look some more.
<Kingsqueak> jramsey: yeah I think that's in account settings too
<stalefries> carl: sudo apt-get install gnome-sword
<stalefries> carl: it may be universe/multiverse
<jramsey> am looking ...
<kitche> jramsey: what kind of signature you mean just a text based one?
<stalefries> !universe | carl
<ubotu> carl: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pascal25> thanks bimberi
<pradalover> Hi, I am a beginner at Ubuntu and Linux(os). Therefore, my questions my sound really foolish...
<pascal25> i will try it and i 'll say you tomorrow
<pascal25> have a nice night
<Lynoure> pradalover: just ask :)
<carl> universe/multiverse ?
<stalefries> pradalover: we're all beginners at some point! :) Out with the question!
<pascal25> bye
<IndyGUnFreak> its ok prada, our answers probably wont make sense...lol
<Figgy> for some reason in my xorg.conf file it doesn't state the busid of the card it's using.
<confusco> I installed and then uninstalled the official nvidia drivers, then installed nvidia-glx-legacy again, and "nvidia" in xorg.conf now seems to want to use the official nvidia drivers i've unintalled and gives a "file not found" error. how do I make it use the nvidia-glx-legacy, which also I think is supposed to use the word "nvidia"??
<kitche> Figgy: busid is optional
<Crownless> hmmm plz help! cant figure out how 2 get multiple audio exits to function, or if its possible!
<pradalover> thank god..
* bruenig was never a beginner
<IndyGUnFreak> prada, whats the issue?
<minerale> Does anyon here use tin? is it possible to have tin connect to more than one news server? I post to certain newsgroups on two different servers, Is this possible in tin?
<IndyGUnFreak> issue(s)
<Figgy> i am trying to specify it so that way I can specify using 2 cards
<VigoFusion> confusco: the apperent problem lies in Unistall and useing Xorg/fglrx many problems are caused by partiall installs of existing apps or installs that are not interworking with the current system.
<Alzi2> Hey all... I have a really annoying problem... I just installed a GTK engine (murrine) but all that changes if I select a theme that uses it, is the color. It remains clearlooks but almost nothing changes... anyone? i need help with this quick.....
<bimberi> pascal25: yw :)  - it seems to recommend using the S600 driver which should be in Ubuntu
<jramsey> kitche, yeah, like my name company name address phone etc; basic stuff
* stalefries doesn't believe bruenig
<jramsey> a graphic would be nice too
<campbch> ello.
<confusco> VigoFusion, so what do I do???
<kitche> jramsey: yeah that's udner account settings thought you meant a gpg signature
<Devil_Kin> hey folks.. is there any news somewhere to be found on the next ubuntu release?
* bruenig is godlike in his immediate complexity without buildup
<Alzi2> please, someone help me :(
* stalefries thinks bruenig is bluffing
<rogue780> does anyone know of a linux flashget type program that allows downloading from multiple mirrors at the same time?
<stalefries> !ubuntu+1 | Devil_Kin
<bimberi> ubotu: tell Devil_Kin about feisty | via /msg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Devil_Kin, it will be named feisty fawn, will come up april 14 I think, that is about it. Should have a more general user focus. i.e. ui changes and multimedia enablement etc.
<campbch> i'm trying to get LMMS to work; it was working before, but something changed and now it crackles while running. i've checked all of the sound packages, and no other programs are misbehaving... hydrogen, rosegarden, my media players...
<sn9> rogue780: axel
<IndyGUnFreak> rogue, you mean like bit torrent?
<kaptengu> xdmcp is not working for me, how do I troubleshoot it?
<Crownless> hmmm plz help! cant figure out how 2 get multiple audio exits to function, or if its possible! (ubuntu - dapper) HELP!! PLZ!!
<vanksi> hi, i'm a long time gentoo user but decided to try ubuntu on my laptop, the problem is that when i tell the installer to install grub to sd0 the grub install fails (the drive is sata), i'm dualbootin with WinXP
<campbch> imagine sticking a ruler into a cieling fan
<VigoFusion> confusco: I would suggest searching the forums for your particular install/apt, then useing the suggestions that worked from there.
<pradalover> will Ubuntu install php, Apache and Mysql all from the synaptics Manager
<SupremacyGnu> Hey, i'm trying to run WoW with Teamspeak at the same time. I can hear other people but they cant hear me. Infact, the green button doesn't even light up when pressing the push-to-talk button? Thanks
<Fawk3> I cant install ubuntu on my computer, after the loading the screeb turns black.... I have a ATI graphic card (9600) I have tryed the things in this link (http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/GCDrivers#ATI) but it dosent work... what should I do?
<Alzi2> hello?
<stalefries> pradalover: if you tell it to, yes
<jramsey> kitche, i must be blind
<jramsey> i don't see it
<stalefries> !anybody | Alzi2
<ubotu> Alzi2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IndyGUnFreak> Alzi, just post your question
<IndyGUnFreak> if someone can answer, they will
<vanksi> 6.10+SATA drive+GRUB, anyone had any problems?
<jramsey> kitche, nevermind
<pradalover> I think I did it right...How can I tell for sure
<jramsey> i see it
<Trainstroker> how do i setup a wireless networks?
<rogue780> sn9, does it have a gui?
<campbch> i asked pretty directly, noone seems to know
<kitche> jramsey: hang on let em start my thunderbird
<IndyGUnFreak> Train, i would suggest prayer
<campbch> is there any reason sound would be crackling in a fresh install of LMMS? i have all of the required sound packages, and it was working before
<Crownless> HELP (again)! cant figure out how 2 get multiple audio exits to function, or if its possible! (ubuntu - dapper)anyone have an idea? ive already given up google and ubuntuusers (germ.) HELP!! PLZ!!
<razo1> hi
<bruenig> if the sound file had crackling in it
<stalefries> wow, so busy here
<bruenig> !hi | razo1
<ubotu> razo1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<razo1> i have problems with generic kernel and nvidia-glx
<campbch> well, the trick is, it's doing it just because the program is open.
<IndyGUnFreak> lol, that would be a good reason bruenig
<jramsey> kitche, i think i found it but it looks like i need to create a text file then point tbird to it
<RadiantFire> Crowless: System-Preferences-Sound
<razo1> with 386 its works fine but with generic no way :(
<RadiantFire> switch the default soundcard
<rogue780> afk
<erf> Any help with my VNC problem?
<carl> after editing sources.list you have to do something to update sources?
<stalefries> carl: sudo apt-get update
<Crownless> radiantfire i cant seem to find it there - all i can set is which sounds i want playd
<campbch> if i change the sound server to jack, nothing plays, and with oss it gives static rather than crackling
<taggartbg> wlan0 failed to read scan data : operation not permitted - anyone know how to avoid this?
<kitche> jramsey: maybe sicne I jsut know how to do the gpg signatures
<bruenig> update sources - sudo apt-get update
<RadiantFire> Crownless: it should be at the very bottom of one of the tabs
<RadiantFire> i can't remember what the dapper one looks like, cuz I'm on edgy
<RadiantFire> but it should be at the bottom of the sounds tab
<Crownless> i have 2 tabs radiantfire
<RadiantFire> a dropdown box named Default sound card
<sn9> rogue780: no, but there are those that do. that's just the one i know
<RadiantFire> Sound Tab very bottom, Default sound CardL
<Jinkguns> is it possible to run xgl and compiz with onboard video?
<Crownless> the only thing i can see is standard sound"card"
<RadiantFire> yeah, hit the dropdown box
<bruenig> Jinkguns, #ubuntu-xgl
<carl> " Couldn't find package gnome-sword"
<bruenig> Jinkguns, I don't think so. I couldn
<bruenig> 't
<RadiantFire> if both soundcards are supported, then you will see them
<campbch> jinkguns: im doing it right now
<carl> am I spelling it wrong?
<Crownless> thats intel ICH  what do i do there? i have only one to choose from radiantfire
<campbch> jinkguns: on intel 915, no less :p
<jramsey> kitche, bear with me; what is a gpg signature? and i got the text file signature to work
<Jinkguns> lol
<campbch> jinkguns: it's ok, but it doesnt do water
<RadiantFire> Crownless: then you don't have two sound output devices
<paologenoa> ciao a tutti
<carl> is there something like apt-get info?
<carl> or...?
<stalefries> !gpg | jramsey
<ubotu> jramsey: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Jinkguns> camp
<bruenig> carl, what is gnome-sword? maybe I can find its real name
<jramsey> stalefries, txs
<Jinkguns> did you follow a guide?
<stalefries> welcome
<campbch> i was going to, but it just worked(tm)
<Crownless> o.O i have a sound output with up to 4 output channels ... why should i not have them radiantfire
<Crownless> ?
<carl> it's just the gnome version of the sword project
<RadiantFire> oh, Crownless i thought you meant soundcards
<bruenig> carl, sudo apt-get install gnomesword,
<campbch> use adept to install beryl, then run beryl-manager and it will load default settings
<bruenig> carl, no -
<RadiantFire> Crownless: the output channels are on a per application basis
<Crownless> hmm sry, im an ubuntu noob, clearer plz? radiantfire
* bruenig cringes having helped somebody get a bible program
<VigoFusion> YAY! my screen is a little larger, not much, but its an advance in the proper direction.:)
<RadiantFire> Crownless: each application will have a way of configuring the sound output channels
<RadiantFire> for instance, totem, the movie player has its own way of configuring
<kitche> jramsey: gpg signature is good for identifing that a package or an e-mail comes from someone
<diskus> Is there any big reason to install 64-bit ubuntu and not 32-bit if computer supports both?
<RadiantFire> I don't think rhythmbox has a way of change it, which is kind of sad
<carl> gnomeword, that's it.  It's working, thanks
<RadiantFire> i'm not really sure
<Jinkguns> campbch: did you follow a guide?
<bruenig> diskus, no
<Crownless> radiantfire - so if im using rythmbox ill find it there? - oh
<jairomagalhaes> anybody knows something about flash plugin for x86 64 to firefox ????
<diskus> bruenig: no performance increase in normal day to day use at all?
<RadiantFire> i do not know of a way to change it in rhythmbox
<diskus> jairomagalhaes: I heard flash doesn't work on 64-bit platform at all
<RadiantFire> I think it should default to using all things thogh
<diskus> jairomagalhaes: not even in windows, not sure about that
<kitche> jairomagalhaes: you have to use a plugin wrapper to get flash to work inside a x86_64 browser
<VigoFusion> Im listening to some freaky trance music now, wheeeeeeeee!
<sn9> diskus: every computer that supports 64-bit ubuntu also supports 32
<campbch> ok, one last time: I am trying to get LMMS working again. It was working previously, but now it only plays crackling sounds even when there is nothing supposed to be playing. I have reinstalled LMMS and made sure all of my sound packages are installed. I have tried changing the server to OSS, Jack as opposed to ALSA, and it gives static and nothing, respectively. Programs such as Hydrogen, Rosegarden, Kaffeine, Flash, everything else has perfect sound.
<campbch> What should i do?
<bruenig> diskus, I could barely see anything different performance wise. Any performance that may be boosted is certainly outweighed by the difficulties of getting basic things like flash and java and others
<diskus> bruenig: that's what I wanted to know
<campbch> jinkguns: i said no, i was going to and didn't need to
<Crownless> radiantfire hmmm, cant seem to find anything :(
<Crownless> thx thouwh radiantfire
<RadiantFire> i'm looking
<RadiantFire> hang in there, I have hope
<campbch> jinkguns: here's a quick guide - find beryl in adept, install it, and type beryl-manager in alt+f2 run menu
<jairomagalhaes> plugin wrapper ????
<campbch> if it doesnt work, then look for a guide
<campbch> noone is able to help with the sound problems?
<Crownless> thx radiant
<carl> thanks all
<carl> later
<RadiantFire> Crownless: sorry, no dice
<RadiantFire> i found where you can change it, but it won't let you
<jairomagalhaes> some place to learn about pluguin wrapper ???
<stalefries> jairomagalhaes: what do you mean?
<Crownless> darn - thx again radiantfire - where is it exactly? sometimes i get lucky :p
<RadiantFire> there is a program  you can run called gconf-editor that lets you change things
<bigfoot780> any body sucessfully got .mov files palying and able to also play dvds?
<RadiantFire> its the gstreamer musicaudiosink
<geokok> can anyone help install HP ScanJet 3670?
<Jinkguns> also, how do I map a samba network space in a default eft install?
<stalefries> jairomagalhaes: if english isn't your native language, there are ubuntu support channels in other languages
<Jinkguns> I can't find a menu link to smbclient
<RadiantFire> Crownless: the one thing you can try doing is starting Totem the movie player going to preferences and changing audio output type
<RadiantFire> Crownless: with luck that might change the rhythmbox one as well
<stalefries> Jinkguns: System>Administration>Sharing?
<Crownless> radiantfire: thx ^^
<Jinkguns> stalefries: I just want to access the network space, not host any
<pascal25> hey bimberi
<pascal25> it's ok for the printer
<stalefries> Jinkguns: Places>Network Servers
<stalefries> I think
<pascal25> it's operate wonderfull
<Jinkguns> hmm
<cmweb> Can any one tell me how to make a message box pop up via the terminal.
<Crownless> darn - it didnt change rythmbox as well
<Crownless> :(
<cmweb> i need tsomething to signal a successful
<LjL> !info zenity | cmweb
<ubotu> zenity: Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1026 kB, installed size 3104 kB
<cmweb> ljl, thanks
<Crownless> it didnt even change it for itself :(
<Mook> Anyone have a Turtle Beach Santa Cruz sound card working w/ spdif?
<cmweb> ljl, i got it installed but how do i implement it with a message....
<LjL> cmweb: i don't really know, i'm not going to install it because it requires too many Gnome libraries that i don't have. look at its man page, no?
<Crownless> radiantfire: thx again ^^
<Crownless> cu all!
<cmweb> ljl, my bad.... Man i feel like an idiot
<LjL> cmweb: i'm reading the manpage on the web - looks pretty simple
<stalefries> cmweb: There's a zenity howto in the general Gnome howto. System>Help
<cmweb> ljl, thanks
<LjL> cmweb: at the end of the manpage there are complete examples as well
<cmweb> stalefries, thanks
<stalefries> welcome
<cmweb> yay, i found it
<tim167> I baught this cheap KINGSUN SF620 INFRARED ADAPTER, it has a windows drivers cd only...can it be made to work on ubuntu ?
<cmweb> ljl, i see and i like. But this is kind of embarrasing i have never created a script. What is the extension on them
<erf> So, anyone?!
<aladds> just updated to edgy from dapper after a straight edgy install didnt work right, now i have the same problem, i can't log in, and when i do i just get the login box again just after the login music
<aladds> ARGH
<acke_ubu> hey guys where can i find information on how to connect from cygwin to my ubuntu server with X11 forwarding?
<Fawk3> can anyone help me with a problem? When I try to install ubuntu 6.10, my screen turns blank after the loading on the installation... (I have a ATI 9600 graphic card)
<_kalm> hey how'd you use irc again :P how'd you send a message someone
<stalefries> cmweb: .sh
<eitch0000> I've got a problem: I installed kpowersave, and didn't reboot, then started the app. CPU Scaling worked like a charm, now I rebooted and now cpu scaling isn't even in the menu anymore. Does it have anything to do with the fact, that installing kpowersave removed apmd and powernowd?
<stalefries> _kalm: /msg username message
<LjL> cmweb: don't need an extension
<LjL> cmweb: sometimes they're given an .sh extension, but that's entirely optional. actually, most of the times extensions are entirely optional in Unix
<LjL> cmweb: what you *do* need is to make them executable, and put "#! /bin/sh" as the first line
<cmweb> ljl, so i can just put "notify" and it will work?
<quik_> is there a way to enable /etc/init.d scripts?
<LjL> cmweb: what is "notify"?
<patrick_king> how do i add a user to sudo list
<LjL> patrick_king: make them a member of group "admin"
<cmweb> ljl, i got #!/bin/bash  , the notify is the file name
<LjL> cmweb: oh. well no, you need to type "./notify" to run it, unless you put it in a directory that's in your PATH
<patrick_king> how do i do that
<quik_> patrick_king: /etc/sudoers I think
<LjL> patrick_king: adduser <username> admin
<LjL> quik_: no need, sudoers is already setup to give admin privileges to every member of "admin"
<cmweb> ljl, its going to be in the hoem direcoty so the path is /home/clint/notify
<patrick_king> adduser pking admin
<cmweb> ljl, am i correct
<quik_> I guess each way would work though
<LjL> cmweb: yes, but no - i wasn't talking about the path of the file, but about the PATH variable
<confusco> Somebody help, I uninstalled an nvidia driver and then reinstalled nvidia-glx, and now it's giving me:           dlopen: libGLcore.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so, (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7), FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory, (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kern
<base3> hey, i am trying to repair a bootloader that got broken, now i have it that the ubuntu kernel boots fine, then just halts with 'waiting for root filesystem' what am i missing?
<VigoFusion> Its a cliky GUI thing, its neato, I made 3 supers and 5 restricted ,just to see if I could, and I did.
<cmweb> ljl, il make a past of my file
<LjL> cmweb: the reason why you can just type things like, say, "apt-get", "reboot", etc (just random examples) is that those commands are found in directories that are listed in your PATH
<LjL> cmweb: type "echo $PATH", you'll see which directories are part of your standard search path
<tim167> can a Kingsun SF 620 Infrared Adapter be used on Ubuntu ?
<patrick_king> it already says its a member of admin,
<patrick_king> but i keep having to do sudo or su
<cmweb> ljl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33338/ Will it work?
<LjL> patrick_king: ... uh? of course you need to use sudo
<LjL> patrick_king: that's what you asked - adding a user to the sudo list. i.e. the list of people who can use sudo
<quik_> LjL: do you know if I have to 'enable' my inti.d/scripts before they will execute?
<LjL> cmweb: probably
<cmweb> ljl, not that certain.... Whats the reason
<LjL> quik_: if you want to execute them by default, yes - use update-rc.d
<VigoFusion> By default the first user and all others are sudo/admin,I thought?lemee read some more...
<LjL> cmweb: it's that i don't have zenity
<LjL> VigoFusion, only the first user created is an admin by default
<cmweb> ljl, k im testing
<quik_> LjL: So if I run a script, getting no output.. does that mean anything other than the script might be broken / useless?
<VigoFusion> Thank you LjL, I was not posative
<LjL> quik_: might mean many things. scripts in /etc/init.d are supposed to give you some output (like "starting xyz... ok"), so if you get no output, there probably is something wrong. which script is that?
<cmweb> ljl, It was successful.... Thanks
<liri> is the tifm_sd module available only in edgy? I'm on dapper and I can't find it...
<sven-tek> i know its a strange but, is there any chance to have a underline cursor instead of the block cursor in the gnome-terminal?
<quik_> LjL: Its a lighttpd script
<patrick_king> one thing that bugs me is one user can do ls and there are different colours per folder but another user with same privs dont get colour any reason for this
<matason> Hi I am installing Ubuntu onto a USB HDD, it gets to about 25% insalling system then the progress bar just disappears - any ideas?
<quik_> I'll find a copy of it..
<stalefries> patrick_king: user preferences
<LjL> quik_: on Edgy?
<patrick_king> stalefries: what that?
<stalefries> patrick_king: for example, I changed my colors to use the Tango palette
<elros> hey, i just asked a question from my other nick about not being able to log into edgy
<LjL> quik_, the lighttpd package is broken apparently. i can't get it to install without failing to launch the startup script
<stalefries> patrick_king: Users can change what colors each type of item uses
<elros> then my other computer locked up
<quik_> LjL: Unsure. I'm using a VPS
<elros> so, er, how do i log in?
<LjL> quik_: wait nevermind, that was my fault
<quik_> LjL: I installled from source.. the server runs perfectly.
<elros> i got in via virtual terminal 1 (ctrl-alt-f1)
<patrick_king> stalefries: how do i do that then
<elros> but gdm is no-go
<elros> it just logs me out again :-/
<quik_> You'll need perl regex library for lighttpd
<mordify> hey guys
<quik_> I used this script http://trac.lighttpd.net/trac/browser/trunk/debian/init.d
<macsim> ahah
<mordify> sdf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88-111-57-8.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by Seveas
<stalefries> patrick_king: depends on what terminal program you use. in Gnome-terminal, you set it in the preferences
<LjL> quik_: it will be installed automatically since i'm not installed from source
<patrick_king> at the moment im using putty for windows
<AfterDeath> O.o
<mordify> hey guys
<LjL> quik_: my problem was simply that i had apache running
<stalefries> !hi | mordify
<ubotu> mordify: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cmweb> Ok i have always trusted no-ip.com but their script may be corupt. Can some take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33339/ and tell me the problem
<mordify> could someone help me? I want to set permissions on a drive??
<sn9> i upgraded breezy to dapper on powerpc, and now firefox does a SIGILL. any ideas?
<LjL> quik_: now the init.d script works fine here. why can't you just install lighttpd from the repositories?
<quik_> LjL: I can I guess.. lighttpd can just be strange to get right in the past
<liri> is it possible to remove powernowd without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<LjL> cmweb: are you sure you really executed the command "mv /tmp/no-ip2.conf /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf" ? it doesn't seem like it was executed
<cmweb>  ljl, i didnt exicute it the program did
<quik_> LjL: Whats the best way to remove a source build of something to replace it with a package?
<murgi> hi
<mordify> hi murgi
<LjL> quik_: well, by installing it from the repos, it seems to work fine here, the init.d script works and i get to a welcome page if i type http://localhost
<murgi> hi mordify
<LjL> quik_: "make uninstall" from the source directory, if the Makefile supports that
<patrick_king> well im of every one
<stalefries> !hi | murgi
<ubotu> murgi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mordify> murgi how r u
<LjL> quik_: you could also consider using checkinstall when installing stuff compiled from source (too late now though)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell quik_ about checkinstall | quik_, you have a private message from Ubotu
<LjL> cmweb: well, try typing it manually now
* mordify wants to know how murgi is doing
<quik_> LjL: good suggestion with checkinstalll
<stalefries> mordify, murgi, if you're going to chat it up. please use /msg
<mordify> cool
<mwe> liri: how about just not running it? and removing it with apt-get might remove the meta package but it should remove any other actual packages
<murgi> solo entiendo espaol
<mordify>  but just wanting some advise
<kryptix> hi
<K1765> What will play dvd's on ubuntu?
<mwe> liri: should not remove*
<LjL> !es | murgi
<ubotu> murgi: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hello! someone had problem installing libgnomeuimm-2.0??? i cannon compile gnome projeect in anjuta!!!file missing but i've installed it!:(
<mordify> K1765 - mplayer
<cmweb> ljl, well the script didnt even make the darn (thats d a r n ) file its the package from no-ip.com i didnt install it from the repositories because it fauled up when i did
<murgi> tanks
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell K1765 about dvd | K1765, you have a private message from Ubotu
<quik_> LjL: No rule to uninstall
<liri> mwe: i stopped it but would like to remove it in the future and its promoting to remove ubuntu-desktop as well...
<cmweb> ljl, wait a miute why is that your problem
<LjL> quik_: you sure you're typing it from the source directory? i.e. the directory where the Makefile resides?
<murgi> join #kubuntu-es
<cmweb> ljl, brb
<cyber_brain_mfkg> someone?
<quik_> yes, I'm sure.
<kryptix> i'm trying to run ubuntu 6.10 on ms virtual mashine. but i am not able to install ubuntu, because colours and the size of the screen are completely wrong. no way! even vga=771 won't work. what could be the problem?!
<LjL> cmweb: ?
<cmweb> ljl, lol dont worry about it
<ashika> Anyone need anything
<mordify> could someone help me? I want to set permissions on a drive??
<mwe> liri: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. removing it should be ok. just make sure it doesn't remove the packages it provides (with apt-get it shouldn't)
<liri> mwe: ok thanks.
<VigoFusion> krptix:ATI 200 series onboard?
<LjL> quik_: then tough luck... well, try using checkinstall now. run a "sudo checkinstall" (has the same effect of "sudo make install", except it uses checkinstall)
<kryptix> ati x300
<mordify> *mwe* could you help me? I want to set permissions on a drive??
<LjL> quik_: do NOT interrupt it for any reason, and when it's finished installing, you should hopefully be able to uninstall. though i'm not entirely sure, since the files are already there by now
<kryptix> using a dell inspiron 9300
<kryptix> and i'm not a unix beginner
<mwe> mordify: maybe. you probably need to mount it differently
<vali> hi can someone help me to install a player that support mp3 files on a ubuntu 5.04 machine
<kryptix> but even setup is not working correctly, thats why i am here :)
<cmweb> If any one has tryed and has a successful install from the no-ip client please look at this and tell me whats wrong http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33340/
<mwe> mordify: what file system is it and how is it mounted? and what perms do you want?
<quik_> check install returns make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<mordify> *mwe* it mounts automatically but dont know aht command to use with sudo
<VigoFusion> kryptix: I am a linux noob, but here is a thing, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934  talks about fglrx and stuff
<LjL> quik_, wait a minute, you *did* use "make install" when first installing lighttpd, didn't you?
<mwe> mordify: you should change fstab. paste it on pastebin and tell me what permissions you want
<quik_> LjL: ahh yeah?
<mordify> *mwe* ?????
<telmich> ahoi
<LjL> quik_: "yeah?" as in "yes, i did"? =)
<quik_> I did. not in this directory though
<mwe> mordify: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste the contents of the /etc/fstab file
<quik_> I guess I have to rebuild it?
<telmich> what may be broken, if the tvcard (hauppage) sometimes does not oplay sound?
<mwe> mordify: then tell me what permissions you want
<blekos> hi guys
<mordify> *mwe* will do
<LjL> quik_: probably. you need to be in the directory where you built it
<telmich> i am using xawtv currenlty
<blekos> anyone running a core 2 duo?
<LjL> quik_: that is, the directory that you can run "./configure" from
<kryptix> VigoFusion: yes. thx, but to fix the problem, written in the forum, ubuntu has already to be insalled. i cant do that, using the gui, because the graphiccard is not set up correctly
<confusco> Somebody help, I uninstalled an nvidia driver and then reinstalled nvidia-glx, and now it's giving me:           dlopen: libGLcore.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so, (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7), FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory, (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kern
<kaiki> I am running core 2 duo
<vnese> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<blekos> has ubuntu recognise it?
<vnese> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<kaiki> It recognizes it has two cores, havn't checked to see if it sees it's core 2
<riddlebox> confusco, I had that too hold on
<quik_> ha. uninstalling now LjL
<blekos> give it a try     less /proc/cpuinfo
<quik_> So you suggest using apt-get install lighttpd a go now?
<blekos> anyone can tell me how i can have a 2 core support?
<syntaxx> how to upgrade dapper to edgy? cant find it in ubotu
<kaiki> yep, it recognizes it
<riddlebox> confusco, this is how I fixed it http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<stalefries> blekos: you need the -smp kernel
<stalefries> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> bah
<cmwe1> ljl, i feel stupid now because the reason is that it belonged to root and i dint sudo
<blekos> if i'm not mistaken is obselete and the generic of edgy is supposed to support it, right?
<LjL> cmwe1: sure, stuff in /usr/local should normally belong to root
<gnomefreak> syntaxx: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<kaiki> For smp, I only installed the generic kernel and it recognized the two cores - I am using edgy
<erf> Anyone know why my samba is asking for a username and password? My smb.conf has security = share
<gnomefreak> kaiki: edgy has the 686 kernel now known as generic
<Darok> !w3w
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w3w - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blekos> and y dont i have the second core running?
<VigoFusion> krptix: I am still haveing issues with the onboard chipset Video/ATI,,I honestly think I will get an nVidea and install it, or use an old Radeon that is supported, this stuff is all being worked on , I think
<Darok> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kryptix> i hope so :)
<Darok> !w32codecs
<CMM1411> Hi all .. Does a directory have to be accessible by a user to be shared via samba to an XP machine? Cuz my XP box can see my Ubuntu server, but not the directories .. help? I'm trying to share /var/www/websites and I've made websites chmod 777 and make sure in the XP box I click use different username/password so it matches this Ubuntu box .. help?
<willwork4foo> hiya - forgive this question, but I was wondering if anyone knew the location of a howto for upgrading from Dapper Drake to Edgy Eft??
<syntaxx> going to ubuntu-xgl is it advisable to upgrade dapper to edgy?
<mordify> *mwe* i have done it
<Darok> stalefries, hehe forgot thanks
<kryptix> ubuntu already ran on my notebook, without using virtual pc
<stalefries> welcome :)
<mordify> r
<willwork4foo> bearing in mind this machine has no CD drive - so it'd need to be an internet installation
<kryptix> but i have to have windows xp, too. :(
<mwe> mordify: what's the number of your post on the pastebin?
<acke_ubu> quit
<acke_ubu> q
<willwork4foo> third time lucky for that acke_ubu guy
<VigoFusion> That was funny
<willwork4foo> yep
<stalefries> lol
<Khaled> hey all got a bit of a keyboard bug on edgy, (toshiba laptop) seems it only picks up the proper characters after I've gone to the keyboard preferences and changed to another generic keyboard (it doesn't matter which one)
<Khaled> anyone got any ideas?
<willwork4foo> so - I'm trying to work out if it's possible to just hit a button and get upgraded to Edgy Eft over the web...
<willwork4foo> anyone know how to do this?
<cmwe1> Well the grand finale, http://cmweb.zapto.org
<willwork4foo> anyone at all?
<kaiki> try log into the ubuntu box and run apt-get remotely
<Sp4rKy> hi
<stalefries> cmwe1: it works for me :) !
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use qucs over edgy ?
<willwork4foo> kaiki: was that to me?
<cmwe1> stalefries, thanks can you login
* <hcruewiwgp!i=[U2FsdGV@63.73.225.93>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <A_I_D_S!n=tbhyphr@cpe-65-29-215-15.cinci.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hcruewiwgp!i=[U2FsdGV@63.73.225.93>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <A_I_D_S!n=tbhyphr@cpe-65-29-215-15.cinci.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@63.73.225.93]  by Seveas
* <sixmlenzgilf!n=hbwpehch@c-68-80-34-8.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <Buttsecks!n=dwnkvyyy@c-68-80-34-8.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <Slowking_Woman!n=mgptrlhj@c-68-80-34-8.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <sixmlenzgilf!n=hbwpehch@c-68-80-34-8.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-65-29-215-15.cinci.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* <Buttsecks!n=dwnkvyyy@c-68-80-34-8.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <Slowking_Woman!n=mgptrlhj@c-68-80-34-8.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<Khaled> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286599&highlight=upgrade+official
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<stalefries> cmwe1: I am
<VigoFusion> Make a macro? I know thats winders talk, but winders is DOS, basically, seems like a batch file/script would work.
<Darok> stalefries, do you know how to configure the ALT+TAB on ubuntu?
<stalefries> What was that?
<cmwe1> wow, did we just get bumbarded
<Khaled> willwork4foo try the link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286599&highlight=upgrade+official
<DigitalNinja> I need the Gnome 2 development libraris but they won't install.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-80-34-8.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<DigitalNinja> What's going on here
<willwork4foo> Khaled, thanks
<Darok> I have windows on all 4 viewports, but when I alt+tab it only chooses those on 1 viewport
<mordify> *mwe* sorry got disconected
<SpComb> just some CTCP:ing
<stalefries> Darok: System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<mwe> mordify: what's the number of your post on the pastebin?
<SpComb> doesn't freenode have a channel mode to disable channel CTCPs?
<X5-452> How can I use a virtual CD drive in Ubuntu?
<Sp4rKy> qucs in edgy version have numeric components, but they need freehdl-config, which isn't in repo :/
<Sp4rKy> qucs in edgy version have numeric components, but they need freehdl-config, which isn't in repo :/
<confusco> riddlebox
<Darok> ok thanks
<Sp4rKy> any ideas ?
<stalefries> Darok: You could right-click the taskbar window list , hit preferences, and mess with that
<Seveas> SpComb, hmmmmm
<emilia> anyone know how i can change a regular users desktop appearance/menu settings, and startup programs without logging myself off? i remember seeing how to do it somewhere but i forgot
<mordify> *mwe* i pasted it, i need hda4 to read write and execute
<confusco> riddlebox, you there?
<voidmage> X5-452: Just mount the .iso like you would a drive
<gemeindebau> hello folks. i am playing around with shell scripts. that is lots of fun, but i have one question i am unable to answer with google: how can i execute a file on my gnome desktop without having to confirm that i want to run it in a shell? like: double click and the thing is running...? any help would be greatly appreciated
<Darok> right
<X5-452> Great, Thanks, voidmage
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<VigoFusion> Who had dual core Q? I found a page what might help.....
<SpComb> asuka has such a chan mode, +C
<Darok> i did, i think the keyboard shortcuts is where it might be
<Darok> :P
<Darok> brb
<mwe> mordify: I can't read your post unless you give me the number. next time paste the post URL here please
<Zylche> Ouch.
<cmwe1> gez
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<gemeindebau> i have chmod'ed the file to 775, so i can run it, but i have to confirm that i want to run it in terminal and i'd like to avoid that
<SpComb> hmm... botnets
<cmwe1> i thnk some ones hacked in
<Zylche> I don't think that's a coincidence...
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<stalefries> OMG HAX!
<SpComb> rather
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.88.125.9]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@f80-217-35-196.bredband.comhem.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<mordify> *mwe* here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33341/
<bhudda> how do you remove a whole directory? rmdir gives me error "The directory is not empty" I want to delete it and everything in it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.216.77!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<DigitalNinja> I can't install libgnome2-dev. It won't install some of the dependencies
<mwe> mordify: thanks. hold on
<VigoFusion> Was that a child? or was there a true error?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-084-060-007-176.pools.arcor-ip.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<SpComb> all bow to peer o/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c213-100-60-132.swipnet.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Zylche> What client was everyone using?
<voidmage> buddha: You have to delete everything inside the directory before you can rmdir
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@175.207.119-80.rev.gaoland.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<stalefries> bhudda: rm -r, but be careful
<mordify> *mwe* no thank you
<cmwe1> go get um ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-59-14-106.hsd1.sc.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<bhudda> its just a music dir, so i should be ok right?
<voidmage> so yeah, rm -r
<mwe> mordify: you want read write and execute perms for everyone?
<bhudda> thanks voidmage
<mordify> yes pls
<Zylche> So, was that the old netgear exploit, the mirc one or a newer one there?
<confusco> hey riddlebox, thanks a bunch
<Seveas> Zylche, netgear
<Zylche> ahh.
<mwe> mordify: on hda4 you said?
<Zylche> poor guys.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-255-168-179.bstnma.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<mordify> yep
<Seveas> and an attempt at flooding peopleout with ctcp
<SpComb> oh wait, *now* I see it
<Khaled> no one got any ideas on keyboard bugs on toshiba laptops then? Anyone know where we can install additional keyboards?
<SpComb> it was that dcc thing that killed them
<bhudda> coidmage when installing with wine, where should i install the app?
<SpComb> doh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-123.26-24.tampabay.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<bhudda> voidmage when installing in wine where should I install the app?
<Khaled> or at least keeping the options to stick?
<mwe> mordify: oh it's ntfs. you can't safely write to ntfs in linux using the default driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*14-106.hsd1.sc.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<mordify> *mwe* rxplain pls
<mordify> *mwe* explain pls
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*119-80.rev.gaoland.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<voidmage> bhudda: you can install the app anywhere, but by default it installs to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<voidmage> or something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<blekos> dont get it, have sony vaio dual core, edgy-eft and only one core running, i', running out of ideas
<blekos> i did googly but no luck
<mwe> mordify: using the driver that comes with ubuntu you cannot write to ntfs without risking data loss/damage
<cmwe1> ops, wouldent some one have to know the users password in order to flood them out, dont they have to be loged into the account to do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*007-176.pools.arcor-ip.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<bhudda> voidmage ok, so it doesn't really matter where I install it?
<voidmage> not really, but that's just where it does it by default
<stalefries> cmwe1: what's that site gonna be for?
<Dybber> How do I make xchat register before joining channels? I always go to #ubuntu-unregged when I launch xchat
<mwe> mordify: you need ntfs-3g
<Seveas> cmwe1, not with this trick (and no, I won't eplain the trick)
<cmwe1> stalefries, cant tell?
<pluma> Is there a way to change what Konqueror, Xchat etc recognise as the default browser? I de-installed the Firefox package to install Firefox 2.0 manually and now I'm stuck with Lynx because Firefox' "Check for default browser" button doesn't seem to do jack.
<stalefries> cmwe1: nope :(
<mordify> *mwe* what is that
<Seveas> Dybber, use your chanserv password as server password
* kaptengu was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it's got a problem)
<mwe> !tell mordify about ntfs-3g | mordify you have a private message from ubotu
<kudzubane> Dybber: you need to register your nick with freenode
<cmwe1> stalefries, webhosting
<stalefries> cmwe1: well, duh
<emilia> anyone know how to make a program run full screen without a close button? i want a user to log in, and have that program run automatically full screenwith no close button, and no taskbars(which i will remove)
<cmwe1> seveas, i understandd
<Sp4rKy> pleasse
<sizzam> Dybber: highlight the network in the Network list and click Edit, there's a place for Nickserv password in there
* AMDXP was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it's got a problem)
<Dybber> Seveas, thats what I have done
<stalefries> cmwe1: wait, you want to host other?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cmwe1> stalefries, what do you want the technicals?
<cmwe1> stalefries, yes
<mordify> *mwe* thanx would that work for fat as well
<blekos> Seveas, perhaps u have an idea for running only with one core
<dafan> I have a question, is it possible to login to root via the login screen rather than the terminal?
<stalefries> cmwe1: no, just figured it was some personal site
<mwe> mordify: you can write to fat safely already
<Dybber> sizzam, ohh thanks :)
<cmwe1> stalefries, im going g4 in may
<VigoFusion> What site?
<Dybber> sizzam, I used the server-password field
<mordify> i c
<VigoFusion> I wanna see!
<mwe> mordify: provided it's mounted correctly
<kudzubane> Dybber: then add the nickserv password to the nickserv password field under irc server config diaglog
<stalefries> VigoFusion: http://cmweb.zapto.org
<mordify> *mwe* is there a safe way to change ntfs to fat
<VigoFusion> Neeters
<stalefries> mordify: no
<mwe> mordify: I don't think so. only way I know is backup an reformat
<VigoFusion> :)
<cmwe1> g4 = four gigabites a sec
<stalefries> mwe is right
<mordify> k i c
<Zylche> g^180
<stalefries> cmwe1: gah
<mwe> mordify: installing ntfs-3g is not that hard
<cmwe1> stalefries, ?
<mordify> *mwe* thank you very much
<stalefries> cmwe1: so much
<cmwe1> stalefries, lot of info?
<mordify> *mwe* one last thing i have a usb drv but it wont let me write to it either but not sure if it is ntfs
<stalefries> cmwe1: no, so much bandwidth ( I assume that's what it is)
<Stormx2> Offtopic question because I know there are programmers here. My school runs a computing course for sixth form, teaches Pascal as the programming language. Now I've always thought that pascal is a pretty old/useless language. The school has like, Delphi pascal or something like that, made by M$. We can do projects, etc, in any language we like. I was wondering if its worth buying a laptop and using that in school, and learn C or some
<Stormx2> thing. Any suggestions?
<mordify> *mwe* one last thing i have a usb drv but it wont let me write to it either but not sure if it is ntfs
<stalefries> !ubuntu-offtopic | Stormx2
<Dragonfyre136> AUUGGGHHHH!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> Okay point taken.
<mwe> mordify: probably not. it's usually fat
<Dragonfyre136> I am quite frustrated. sorry.
<cmwe1> stalefries, too slow, i can go i think its G10 im not sure
<mwe> mordify: type mount in a terminal to see
<stalefries> cmwe1: shows how much I know :S
<cmwe1> stakefries, thats all my isp will offer
<stalefries> mmm, steakfries
<voidmage> alright, about to install
<devilsadvocate> Stormx2, i know this is a silly question, but what is sixth form?
<liri> sheesh, i need to get an acpi package off of a bzr (bazaar) repository and my bzr is broken :(
<voidmage> wish my luck
<voidmage> :P
<VigoFusion> Nice site
<cmwe1> stalefries, oh :-D
<cmwe1> vigofusion, whos
<cimhxlzyu>  NAZIS
-cimhxlzyu:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<Stormx2> devilsadvocate, in the UK we have sixth form. After 10 or so years of compuslary education you can drop out at age 16, or do college / sixth form (basicly the same thing). You do A-Levels there.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mordify> *mwe* i c it is also ntfs. lets say hda4 was fat how would i change the fstab file
<borg> when will this senseless bot wars end!?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Zylche> take that unregistered users attempting to join this channel!
<Zylche> P
<matason> Can I use files from the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS CD to do a network install?
<matason> And if so what is the Boot file?
<devilsadvocate> ah . ty Stormx2
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-236-110-11.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by apokryphos
<devilsadvocate> makes a bit more sense :P
<Riddell> Stormx2: s/UK/EnglandAndWales/
<pluma> Xchat opens URLs in Mozilla, Kopete opens URLs in Lynx, I want them to open in the manually installed Firefox 2.0, but clicking the button in Firefox's preferences does nothing. Any help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<voidmage> it's some setting in xchat, i think
<voidmage> don't have it on me right now.
<voidmage> anyways, shutting down to install
<stalefries> pluma: System>Preferences>Preferred Applicatios ?
<mooey> pluma, stalefries: there is an open bug about xchat not respecting the users preferred browser
<pluma> mooey: What about Kopete then?
<stalefries> mooey: thanks, good to know :)
<mwe> mordify: it will not work for ntfs. umask=0000 under options to let everone do everything. the remount
<MuPp3t> Hi, I just used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 and have installed beryl, i have the beryl settings manager under system > preferences, but none of the effects actually work?
<Mythbusters> pluma http://xchat.org/faq/#q221
<pluma> Mythbusters, that's Xchat, not Kopete.
<MuPp3t> I'm pretty sure it's something blatantly obvious, but I can't figure out how to get it to work..
<mooey> pluma, i'm not sure about kopete. for xchat at least, you need to look into update-alternatives command line tool
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<mordify> *mwe* i c that is for fat. thanx a stack
<mordify> *mwe* i c that is for fat. thanx a stack
<mwe> mordify: yw
<MuPp3t> I got to the last stage in this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 and typed beryl-manager in the terminal
<MuPp3t> it said.. XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA, Nvidia Present, Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"
<apokryphos> !xgl | MuPp3t
<ubotu> MuPp3t: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<VigoFusion> Do I have a quit message installed? and if I do can I edit it to make sure it aint  in bad grammer or funny tatse?
<MuPp3t> So I need XGL? the guide says with AIGLX instead of XGL?
<Stormx2> Riddell: Oh yeah scotland uses a different system, i remember.
<MuPp3t> I tried Compiz earlier but it wouldn't install so now I'm trying beryl
<apokryphos> MuPp3t: it means that those desktop-effects-related questions are often better asked in #ubuntu-xgl
<apokryphos> despite the name :)
<cmwe1> What kind of Irc is this?
<Zylche> mooey!
<graham> I need help with Ubuntu 6.06 for wireless network card and what to do
<MuPp3t> Okay, thank you apokryphos
<LjL> cmwe1: ?
<apokryphos> !wireless | graham
<ubotu> graham: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cmwe1> ljl, like mirc or something to that efect
<LjL> cmwe1: mIRC is an IRC client
<LjL> (for Windows)
<Zylche> ...mistaken identity!
<cmwe1> ljl, oh thats why
<cmwe1> plain IRC?
<LjL> cmwe1: hmm i'm not following you.
<apokryphos> cmwe1: erm, you're getting mixed up with the client and the server here.
<graham> I looked on there but i am stupid and dont know what to do ... lol
<LjL> cmwe1: IRC is a protocol. Internet Relay Chat
<LjL> cmwe1: then the *programs* (like mIRC) you can use to connect to networks using that protocols are "IRC clients"
<bruenig> cmwe1, think internet vs. firefox, IRC vs. mIRC
<cmwe1> Im trying to get a bot for my channel, what do i look for
<LjL> bruenig: uhm, world wide web vs firefox even ;)
<bruenig> hmmm
<LjL> cmwe1: "apt-cache search irc bot"
<cmwe1> cool
<VigoFusion> mIRC was made so that Windows Users could do /command stuff like old days IRC but easy
<rene__> test
<Zylche> VigoFusion, Yeah, it made making script kiddies wipe their harddrives so much easier!
<LjL> rene__: successful
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c213-100-60-132.swipnet.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<VigoFusion> ,/gigggle..I abhor script kiddiez
<cmwe1> ljl, heard of supybot?
<LjL> cmwe1: sure.
<mat1> any one know how i can play wma in xmms
<apokryphos> ubotu: info supybot
<ubotu> supybot: robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.2-1 (edgy), package size 448 kB, installed size 2892 kB
<cmwe1> ljl, wats the main features
<apokryphos> cmeme: check their website. ubotu and ubugtu here are supybots
<cmwe1> COOL
<LjL> cmwe1, our bots are (modified) supybots
<cmwe1> opps
<mat1> ubotu: xmms wma plugin
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20060429-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 7248 kB
<cmwe1> ljl, but that is the program base?
<mat1> ubotu: wma plgin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wma plgin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dreamerhxc> hello all
<mat1> ubotu: wma plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wma plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> what are the two network handlers on FF for reapllayer? rtsp and what other?
<SurfnKid> !rtsp
<apokryphos> !list
<devilsadvocate> matl - try w32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> cmwe1, just read their site and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supybot
<VigoFusion> here I am a linux newb and have NO idea if this connection has any security or whatnot, just read I am sposed to put some passwords in some places, learning is fun
<dreamerhxc> i've got problems trying to install ubuntu, my screen gets freezed at the live cd desktop and I just can see the mouse cursor
<mat1> ubotu w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apallo> what's the command to fix the shortcuts in for apps installed using wine?
<dnite> is there a way to deactivate the sleep button on my keyboard (or make it do something else) ?? I keep hitting it on accident.. x=(
<devilsadvocate> matl, what exactly are you looking for?
<LjL> !msg the bot | mat1
<ubotu> mat1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<mat1> wma playable format
<graham> tried that link nothing it suggests seems to work
<cmwe1> ljl, iv seen both but can not find how to run or configutre it
<devilsadvocate> matl, you want to play wma in ubuntu?
<Daviey> Hi, i want to automatically login a 'user', but in "Security Tab -> Security -> Allow root to login with GDM (Checked)" the user isn't visible.  Any ideas?
<mat1> yea
<LjL> cmwe1: "supybot-wizard"
<dnite> matl: mplayer and i believe vlc play wma
<rene__> test
<mat1> vlc?
<stalefries> Daviey: bad idea to log in as root
<LjL> rene__: for the second time - *test succesful*
<mat1> can i use xmmas?
<devilsadvocate> matl, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Daviey> stalefries, don't want to login as root
<mat1> kk
<stalefries> Daviey: then why select that option?
<stalefries> Daviey: that option doesn't help your cause
<VigoFusion> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=247141  <<<Linux site that explains Totem and WMA
<Daviey> stalefries, doh!  misquote; "Security Tab -> Enable Automatic Login (Checked)
<Daviey> Now choose a user from the drop-down menu."  I copied the wrong entry from the FAQ
<mat1> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mat1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mat1> is only available from another source
<mat1> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<stalefries> Daviey: ah :)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell mat1 about paste | mat1, you have a private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell mat1 about multiverse | mat1, you have a private message from Ubotu
<LjL> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<kratylos> hi
<cmwe1> ljl, what does it mean by server, the channel?
<FlimFlamMan> i have an ubuntu dapper machine, which has subversion 1.2 in its repositories.  i need to upgrade to 1.3 or 1.4.  are there existing packages i can use?  if not, what is my next best option?
<devilsadvocate> matl, you may have to enable the other repositories
<LjL> cmwe1: no, the server.
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<cmwe1> ljl, localhost?
<Daviey> stalefries, any ideas then?
<mat1> ohh srry
<LjL> cmwe1: if you have an IRC server running on localhost...
<stalefries> Daviey: nope, sorry
<rickympl> how can i change the soundcard that is being used to play sound?
<cmwe1> ljl, i got to run it my self i dont got that much badwith
<we2by> any alternative for firefox?
<finsta> Hello people, I got a wifi issue
<ryanakca> will dpkg --set-selection, if some packages are set to "deinstall", uninstall some packages?
<mat1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33343/
<LjL> cmwe1: hm?
<finsta> I can't get wifi radar to work with my WPA-PSK router
<devilsadvocate> matl, go to www.ubuntuguide.org and see the section on adding extra repositories, and then go to the section on Multimedia codecs
<VigoFusion> we2by: Tried SeaMonkey?
<dnite> any idea's on how to disable the sleep button on my keyboard?? I keep accidentally hitting it and my computer doesn't like to wake up aftwards...
<graham> I think i broke it again lol
<we2by> isn't seemonkey based on mozilla??
<graham> someone please help me
<finsta> Yep
<VigoFusion> Yes
<finsta> How about Opera, we2by
<VigoFusion> There is a Linux Install
<we2by> I need a non-mozilla based webbrowser
<finsta> Opera?
<LjL> !browsers | we2by
<ubotu> we2by: Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<devilsadvocate> we2by,  konqueror :D
<cmwe1> ljl, can i use irc.freenode.com
<graham> I need help on non supported network card (pci) please
<aegis> hi
<aegis> anyone here have the lg kg800 phone? and hooked it up to his ubuntu?
<LjL> cmwe1: .net, not .com - anyway, yes, but you are supposed to notify the staff that you're running a bot, i think
<finsta> Any ideas people on my wifi issue?
<cmwe1> the #support channel is emtpy
<stalefries> Anyone know where (text file, etc) xchat stores the custom color schemes?
<stalefries> I need it for a howto I'm writing
<ryanakca> will dpkg --set-selection, if some packages are set to "deinstall", uninstall some packages?
<Skyrai1> I've got a .exe file installing through wine, where do I save the file? As it can't be saved in the c:\ drive heh
<mat1> uh excuse me
<dreamerhxc> i've got problems trying to install ubuntu, my screen gets freezed at the live cd desktop and I just can see the mouse cursor
<stalefries> !anybody | mat1
<ubotu> mat1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aegis> anyone here have the lg kg800 phone? and hooked it up to his ubuntu?
<dreamerhxc> i've got problems trying to install ubuntu, my screen gets freezed at the live cd desktop and I just can see the mouse cursor, I just have a master HDD NTFS
<stalefries> aegis: apparently not
<mat1> i just need wma playable format:(
<stalefries> aegis: I would suggest Googling for an answer
<stalefries> !codecs | mat1
<ubotu> mat1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Limulf> I'm running OpenOffice 2.0.4 in Ubuntu 6.10. I'm using an inverse high contrast colour theme (dark blue background and white text) My problem is that even though normal text and OpenOffice's Draw objects are correctly displayed automatically, OpenOffice's Math's are displayed with blue background and black text, so I don't see a thing. Is there a way to make the text inside Math formulas also look white?
<VigoFusion> dreamerhxc: Have you gotten the gparted install screen yet?
<cmwe1> ljl, ok i got it configures so do i need to reboot?
<LjL> cmwe1: reboot?! of course not
<rickympl> how can i change default soundcard without rebooting?
<stalefries> cmwe1: You only need to reboot linux for new hardware and new kernels, and at times not even those 2
<cmwe1> ljl, im too used to windows lol so i got it set to go to #cmweb and i checked but it is not their
<LjL> cmwe1, did you start the bot?
<cmwe1> ljl, command.....
<stalefries> cmwe1: I just joined #cmweb
<LjL> cmwe1: supybot configfilename.conf
<dreamerhxc> oh c'mon, help me please
<dreamerhxc> ah sorry VigoFusion i didnt read you
<aegis> i treid but i only seem to find reviews and webshop en mobile phone sellers
<Cosmonau13030> could someone paste a hash key for me, my keyboard is fucked :(
<cmwe1> ljl, ....
<dreamerhxc> what is gparted screen?
<LjL> !language | Cosmonau13030
<ubotu> Cosmonau13030: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sioux_> ?
<VigoFusion> I just read in the Help? file about how to reboot Ubuntu without rebooting machine, lemee read that again to make sure I didnt just make it up.
<graham> how do i get sudo commands on??
<LjL> cmwe1, i think you were asked the config file name during the wizard
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell graham about sudo | graham, you have a private message from Ubotu
<dreamerhxc> was that to me, VigoFusion ?
<Cosmonaut3030> sorry for swearing. But could someone please paste a 'hash' key for me, I need to join another channel.
<mwe> graham: please elaborate
<LjL> Cosmonaut3030: i'm not sure what you mean.
<stalefries> #
<cmwe1> ljl, no it was bassic
<Cosmonaut3030> LjL: The one that prefixes IRC channels.
<PurpleMonkey> Need Help please. I just install ubuntu 6.10. But everytime the windows go to sleep, the DNS number set will run... how can i fix this?
<elkbuntu> LjL, if he's got the wrong keymap for his keyboard, he's probably not really happy right now
<stalefries> LjL: like this: #
<Cosmonaut3030> thanks stalefries
<VigoFusion> dreamerhxc: I dont think so, let me see what your Q? was and make certain
<mwe> graham: do you mean sudo is not working or what?
<stalefries> welcome!
<Cosmonaut3030> #
<LjL> Cosmonaut3030: ah. i was thinking about hashes as in cryptography...
<dreamerhxc> i've got problems trying to install ubuntu, my screen gets freezed at the live cd desktop and I just can see the mouse cursor, I just have a master HDD NTFS
<Cosmonaut3030>    hgh#
<Cosmonaut3030> Darn, middle click pastes and posts :(
<dreamerhxc> it doesn't even boot up live cd
<graham> hello
<mwe> dreamerhxc: if you don't find a solution you can always use the alternate install cd
<Cosmonaut3030> Oh in the bag.
<VigoFusion> dreamerhxc: Yes I asked you if you had the gparted
<dreamerhxc> what is gparted?
<stalefries> !hi | graham
<ubotu> graham: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell dreamerhxc about gparted | dreamerhxc, you have a private message from Ubotu
<stalefries> LjL: do you type all that out every single time?
<LjL> stalefries: no
<we2by> there is something wrong with firefox if flash is  used!!
<meskiukas> rezuh :D
<VigoFusion> gparted is the the tool that will offer a graphical interface to partition,mount and install Ubuntu in its own space.
<mat1> stalefries: thank you for helping me on playing wma format and others:)
<we2by> the page change only when I resize the window! :S
<dreamerhxc> no, i dont have it
<dreamerhxc> the question is
<stalefries> mat1: just doing my duty!
<dreamerhxc> that I have a master HDD with WXP NTFS and a non-partitioned HD slave
<dreamerhxc> and I want to install ubuntu on that slave
<olds> so go for it
<mat1> yea just boot up live cd
<VigoFusion> Yes, dreamerhxc: Ubuntu will install to a slave easily, mine is on a slave with win2kpro
<finsta1> Hey, I'm trying to get Wifi Radar to work with WPA Supplicant and connect to my AP with WPA-PSK. I'm not having much luck at all, can anybody help me?
<dreamerhxc> gparted boot cd?
<mat1> and use manual part.. settings to it
<bonzai10> hello
<VigoFusion> gparted is included in the Install LiveCD
<dreamerhxc> and how do i execute it?
<mat1> just click install from live cd and u can
<bonzai10>  i tried to get my mp3 to work on ubuntu, i installed automatix and installed w32 codecs but i still can't get my mp3 to work :/
<dreamerhxc> i cannot click
<LjL> !automatix | bonzai10
<ubotu> bonzai10: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<VigoFusion> After the 4rth screen, or so, you should see it.
<dreamerhxc> screen gets freezed before that
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell bonzai10 about mpe | bonzai10, you have a private message from Ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> grr
<Furesta> Hi folks!
<devilsadvocate> bonzai10, you will nee the gstreames plugins for mp3 support. i suggest www.ubuntuguide.org
<finsta1> ...guess not
<bruenig> !hi | Furesta
<ubotu> Furesta: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sedrake> how do I install my kernel headers in consol?
<VigoFusion> Hrmm,,you can download gparted and run it to make a partition, it is a standaole app from Debian and others.
<javaJake> How do I have a script run whenever a USB device is plugged in?
<mat1> stalefries: you know how to make xmms run it other then vlc
<sid___> Hi, I would like to install Ubuntu into a loopback filesystem from another Linux system. Is there a way to do this?
<stalefries> mat1: No, I don't use XMMS
<olds> javaJake: I dunno, how do you?
<mat1> or itshare it?
<mat1> stalefries: oh ok
<rickympl> does anyone know how to activate a soundcard as default, make all sound go to that soundcard without having to reboot the system?
<javaJake> olds, that's what I am asking.
<olds> oh, I thought you were trying to be clever
<javaJake> No
<olds> hmmm, I'm not sure
<mat1> stalefries: 6thnx any ways atleast it works:)
<stalefries> mat1: your welcome
<olds> you could run a cron script
<javaJake> cron...?
<olds> that checks every 20 seconds or something
<stalefries> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<javaJake> Oh, no
<olds> err, cron a script
<javaJake> No no
<olds> but that's kinda ghetto
<stalefries> ghetto indeed
<javaJake> This script only needs to be run once, when a device is plugged in
<skizm> he was saying the script should check to see if the device is plugged in
<skizm> every 20 seconds
<hazart> What is the news on the new showstopper bug in coreutils in feisty?
<javaJake> skizm, Yea, but how would I have the script only execute _once_ for every time it is plugged in?
<bonzai10> do i need all gsteamers from my repos ?
<stalefries> javaJake: System>Preferences>Removable Drives and Media
<stalefries> javaJake: then tell it to run programs on the media
<olds> javaJake: you could do it, but it'd be dirty
<olds> http://www.buberel.org/linux/usb-automounter.php
<stalefries> javaJake: then put your script on the media
<olds> that's more of what you want
<bulmer> how do you identify the PCI card id from lspci result (specifically for nvidia video car) ?
<javaJake> stalefries, yea, that's more like it, but how do I have it only run for a specific device? :P
<mat1> lspci | grep VGA
<stalefries> javaJake: have the script only on that device
<olds> http://www.wlug.org.nz/HotPlugNotes
<grogoreo> should a firewall (more specifically Shorewall) affect the speed of the connection? If not, then I'm having troubles with Shorewall as I can't seem to ping the server though I can connect to its services like SSH and HTTP.
<olds> I'd use that
<javaJake> stalefries, I mean, specific, as in, only the WUSB54GS device. :|
<bonzai10> i have searched on the internet and read but i still cant play mp3 :/ i installed everything connected with audio codecs from automatix and nothing :/
<dreamerhxc> ok again
<javaJake> grogoreo, some firewalls block pings, which is good
<dreamerhxc> i just can execute the console
<apokryphos> !automatix | bonzai10
<ubotu> bonzai10: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<olds> javaJake: you would put the script on the device
<dreamerhxc> ctrl+alt+f1
<Bilange> grogoreo, you have to manually allow the ping in the shorewall configuratino
<apokryphos> !faq | bonzai10
<ubotu> bonzai10: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<dreamerhxc> what can i do there?
<javaJake> olds, how?
<stalefries> javaJake: it's not removable media? Oh!
<olds> copy it
<olds> oh
<olds>  that
<grogoreo> javaJake, Bilange: fair enough but with the firewall enabled it seems to slow everything down
<javaJake> stalefries, It's, uh, a wireless USB device.,
<olds> yea
<stalefries> javaJake: oh, then forget what I said
<olds> look at that link javaJAke
<javaJake> grogoreo, It could be, though the firewall doesn't do too much, as far as I know
<olds> http://www.wlug.org.nz/HotPlugNotes
<javaJake> OK
<Bilange> I didnt feel that... except with a bittorrent client
<sioux_> hi
<endersbean3k1> Hey guys could use some help, how do I get root privledges back? I didn't realize I wouldn't be able to log in as root >.<
<bruenig> !sudo | endersbean3k1
<ubotu> endersbean3k1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bonzai10> ok i have solved problem by myself....
<javaJake> olds, THAT IS WHAT I NEED!
<javaJake> THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU!
<javaJake> ;P
<Erestar_office> Hi everyone. I have a problem with sed. Even if I do sudo, when I try to redirect sed output to a file (like /etc/something) I get permission denied. Anyone know how to get around that?
<olds> yur welcome
<David> hi
<LjL> !caps | javaJake
<ubotu> javaJake: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<olds> I can't
<stalefries> clin1 has asked me to ask why he is banned
<David> IU had a question about the default 6.10 server install
<javaJake> LjL, Hum... so I can't be excited? :)
<David> any reason why it wouldn't detect SMC Nics?
<bruenig> Erestar_office, I hate that, if you do sudo -s, then do run the command it should work. There is some other convoluted way to do it but I could never remember i
<endersbean3k1> Yea, I already read about all the 'sudo' stuff... either I just don't understand what I'm supposed to do or it's not working
<javaJake> LjL, I could see that for when people are flaming.
<apokryphos> endersbean3k1: it's worth spending some time looking through the FAQ
<LjL> javaJake, caps are just annoying, they're distracting.
<sioux_> :-)
<endersbean3k1> I did, but I really can't figure it out.
<Cosmonaut3030> How do I change my keymap in xfce? xubuntu isn't responding.
<apokryphos> endersbean3k1: then you couldn't have looked through the FAQ :)
<apokryphos> !faq | endersbean3k1
<ubotu> endersbean3k1: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Darok> ARGGH
<stalefries> endersbean3k1: precede every command that need root powers with 'sudo '
<mat1> stalefries: how do i make a program be the default on wma and mp3
<Darok> how can I get this stupid XCHAT layout on the left on the bottom!!%#@^$^
<Bilange> grogoreo, is this FAQ entry may help? it did for me ---> http://www.shorewall.net/FAQ.htm#faq33
<Admiral_Buttercr> Anyone know how to make windows cds run the autorun on ubuntu, and how to make the installs and programs work as well?
<Darok> its pissing me off
<stalefries> mat1: right-click, Properties then figure it out from there
<Cosmonaut3030> How do I change my keymap in xfce? xubuntu isn't responding.
<David> anyone?
<trip_> not sure
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell darok about language
<stalefries> mat1: on a file that is wma or mp3
<David> can anyone help me?
<mat1> stalefries: oh ok thnx
<bruenig> mat1, view layout tabs
<David> it's a simple question
<grogoreo> thanks Bilange, I'll have a look
<javaJake> LjL, Oh, but, see, that's your personal preference.
<Bilange> Darok, Settings, preferences, Tabs, "Show tabs at", select bottom, press ok
<bruenig> Darok, view layout tabs
<Darok> apokryphos, -_- thanks for the help
<bruenig> sorry mat1, misread
<graham> i have to check if the network card ir running using command    sudo cardctl ident   how do i do this??
<apokryphos> np
<Darok> bruenig, hey dude.. yeah I did and I uncheck to remove tabs, but it stays there
<endersbean3k1> so then if i type, exactly as i have here, it should let me into the user administration, right? :     sudo users-admin                       But then i'm Command Line impared, so I could be missing something
<LjL> javaJake: not really. it says you shouldn't shout, so just don't shout
<Admiral_Buttercr> is there an ubuntu cannel for windows emulation?
<Bilange> Darok, but sometimes (I dont know why/when) xchat ignores this setting and let the tabs at the left. I know its annoying, but I dont know the solution if it presists staying at the left :/
<Darok> its on the left, and its checked to be on bottom, but its on the left
<trip_> i have a quick question does anyone else have slow dl speeds with torrents regardless of bandwidth available and number of seeders
<apokryphos> Admiral_Buttercr: nope
<olds> Admiral_Buttercr: what program are you trying to run
<Admiral_Buttercr> thnks
<Darok> Bilange, :( thanks
<mat1> I got it thanks stalefries,
<Darok> in the configuration file ?
<apokryphos> !wine | Admiral_Buttercr
<ubotu> Admiral_Buttercr: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<trip_> bittornado
<sleejay> can anyone reccomend a program, like 'microsoft streets and maps' for use with GPS?
<Darok>   /.Xchat2/config?
<trip_> and azureus crashes
<graham> I have looked on ubuntu page for network cards and says i should run >    sudo cardctl ident     >how do i do this??
<trip_> is there anyway to improve me dl speeds
<patrick_king> using this command should install this package dpkg -i pyncurses_0.3-1_i386.deb
<Fator_Dee> hello, I have a question about sata-harddrives
<trip_> shoot
<patrick_king> but i keep getting errors
<apokryphos> graham: alt+f2 -> gnome-terminal  ...type it there
<javaJake> LjL, Except is shouting really bad? It's all about motives. I was merely expressing my thanks.
<stalefries> graham: open a terminal (Applications>Accesories>Terminal) and type that in
<Bilange> i never tried the configuration file... heck i never took a look for it :)
<dolphin> anybody know if xgl is necessary on edgy, since aiglx is installed already...tryin' to get beryl to work
<kyawzin> Can anybody help me with install graphical desktop ( GNOME?) on the Sever Ubuntu ?
<LjL> javaJake: express them in lowercase
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell dolphin about xgl
<stalefries> kyawzin: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dolphin> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<javaJake> LjL, ...why?
<javaJake> :)
<Fator_Dee> I had 2 sata drives and 1 ide, hda, sda and sdb, I added another one, which became sda, and the former sda is now sdb, and the former sdb is now sdc
<kyawzin> but it is saying can't found the package
<javaJake> LjL, are you the admin?
<hazart> Could anybode please triag this bug, as it's breaking feisty at the moment: https://bugz.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/72917
<kyawzin> currently i have no internet access on that machine
<stalefries> kyawzin: then you have a sources.list problem
<LjL> javaJake: because. it. is. annoying. just like we don't allow people spamming by repeating something multiple times - it's annoying. it concentrates attention on them
<stalefries> !EasySource | kyawzin
<ubotu> kyawzin: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<apokryphos> kyawzin: do you have the Ubuntu CD?
<LjL> javaJake, does it matter? and what is "the admin"?
<Buen_Billo> anguno sabe como solucionar las dependencias rotas de synaptic?????????
<Fator_Dee> the thing is, my comp booted fine and everything works, but I fear that if I try to partition my new drive everything goes bork
<javaJake> LjL, because that would explain the rule in the bot. :)
<kyawzin> I have Ubuntu CD of Server Version
<dreamerhxc> please can somebody tell what can I do when my comp gets freezed just before booting up live cd and I just can run console?
<apokryphos> kyawzin: then you won't be able to get a GUI with just that and no internet access
<javaJake> Wish you could vote in IRC.
<LjL> javaJake, i didn't decide that rule.
<LjL> javaJake, you can't.
<javaJake> LjL, Oh, who did?
<kyawzin> but I have desktop version of Ubuntu 6.10
<javaJake> LjL, did we have a vote?
<kyawzin> I mean the CD
<Bilange> !es | Buen_Billo
<ubotu> Buen_Billo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<apokryphos> javaJake: caps is obtrusive, and if people are finding it annoying, you should respect that :)
<apokryphos> s/is/are/
<LjL> javaJake: no, and we won't have one.
<javaJake> apokryphos, Oh, true... good point
<nnect> how do you leave a channel
<riddlebox> is it possible, to install dapper, and add a couple apps, without downloading all the updates?
<apokryphos> nnect: /part
<javaJake> apokryphos, about the "respect" part - that's good
<nanomike>  /q
<LjL> nnect: /part #channel
<nnect> thanks
<javaJake> nnect, /part #channel reason
<mat1> any one know how make vlc work as the plugin for web page browers that can do wmp?
<LjL> nanomike: that leaves the entire server. usually.
<javaJake> mat1, depends on the browser.
<stalefries> Buen_Billo: para connectar a un canal de ubuntu en espanol, escribe '/join #ubuntu-es'
<mat1> firefox lol
<Cosmonaut3030> Anyone know the driver for the intel pro wireless?
<SilentDis> question:  anyone have any hints on fixing a general system instability?  at this point, I'm leaning toward BIOS settings, as it generally occurs in both Windows and Dapper.
<javaJake> mat1, opera let's you decide what plugin handles what.
<dreamerhxc> VigoFusion,
<javaJake> mat1, Ah, firefox
<javaJake> mat1, I think you have to edit a file.
<dreamerhxc> can I try to format the HD with partition magic in windows?
<javaJake> mat1, plugins.dat, I think
<cassius> dfg
<SilentDis> system specs:  Via chipset on mobo, amd athlon xp 1900 proc, 1gb ram, nvidia gfx card
<ryanakca> I ran dpkg --get-selections... it created the file "dpkgselections"... what do I do now with the file
<mat1> opera better then firefox?
<bimberi> Cosmonaut3030: ipw2100 or ipw2200
<funkygreendogs> eh quick question where is wine installed??
<Darok> hah got it
<LjL> funkygreendogs: "dpkg -L wine"
<sioux> :-)
<funkygreendogs> or any program i install from synaptic
<Darok>  in the xchat.conf file tab_layout = 2   change it to 1 for bottom and 0 for none
<LjL> funkygreendogs: that works for any package
<Cosmonaut3030> bimberi: Thank you.
<funkygreendogs> ah cool
<bimberi> Cosmonaut3030: yw :)
<David> hi
<funkygreendogs> thanks Ljl
<kyawzin> I have downloaded Ubuntu 6.10
<kyawzin> and tried installing
<kyawzin> but
<kyawzin> it stucks at 49%
<bimberi> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<kyawzin> forever
<David> I tried installing the server and it failed to detect my network cards
<zOap> I uninstalled nautilus since I mainly use Worker, but now all my desktop icons are disappeared, and I can't add new ones.. I didn't know that nautilus was linked to the desktop, or maybe it's not? any ideas?
<David> are SMC's not in the default kernel configuration?
<dreamerhxc> how can I go back to graphic-mode from console mode?
<LjL> dreamerhxc: ctrl+alt+f7, unless you closed down X
<SilentDis> question:  anyone have any hints on fixing a general system instability?  at this point, I'm leaning toward BIOS settings, as it generally occurs in both Windows and Dapper.
<SilentDis> system specs:  Via chipset on mobo, amd athlon xp 1900 proc, 1gb ram, nvidia gfx card
<David> silentdis: acpi
<SilentDis> David:  acpi?
<LjL> SilentDis: perhaps you could have a hardware problem, no? tried running a memtest, or checking your hard drive?
<David> oh...and the via chipset:P
<SilentDis> LjL:  hard drive checks out fine, mem test runs without a hitch.
<David> via chipsets are notiously....umm...you know
<dreamerhxc> if i reconfigure xorg before installing ubuntu, do I have to reboot computer?
<ryanakca> I ran dpkg --get-selections... it created the file "dpkgselections"... what do I do now with the file?
<SilentDis> David:  I am apt to agree with you on the Via chipset comment :P
<Admiral_Buttercr> anyone have experience with wine?
<VigoFusion> SilentDis: I suspect hardware also, bad HDD or something if its occuring in to independant systems.
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SilentDis> David:  kinda stuck right now, at least, till after the holidays.  no upgrades till after xmas :P
<qmf> can anyone explain this graphic problem i'm having? http://starqmf.com/fglrx.png
<VigoFusion> *two
<vschiavoni> hello. i'm on edgy-efty. how can I update svn client to a more recent release ? i'm on 1.3.2 but seems like i need a newer one
<Bilange> SilentDis, what Via chipset?
<SilentDis> VigoFusion:  both HDs are brand new.  less than 1 month on 'em.
<cmweb> ljl, how do i get my bot into my channel....
<bimberi> dreamerhxc: how do you reconfigure xorg if ubuntu isn't installed?
<iwkse> Admiral_Buttercr: yeah, i'm an alchoolic..tell, tell...
<hamsterman> noob question: what logo is the round tux with triangle nose and beak?
<David> MY REAL QUESTION: SHOULD A DEFAULT INSTALL BE ABLE TO DETECT smc NETWORK CARDS AND A 3COM 3X905
<LjL> cmweb: %join #channel - anyway, *read the documentation*
<David> YES, RIGT?
<LjL> !caps | David
<ubotu> David: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<David> whoops
<dreamerhxc> ctrl+alt+f1 -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<javaJake> Yep
<javaJake> :P
<Admiral_Buttercr> iwkse: it didnt create the C:/ folder in root as i was told is supposed to happen
<SilentDis> Bilange:  can't remember precicely, mobo is a Abit KR7A Raid (not using the raid controller at all)
<David> what chipset?
<Admiral_Buttercr> i know its there b/c the terminal responds to the wine cmd
<bimberi> dreamerhxc: ah, 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart' to restart X in Ubuntu
<iwkse> Admiral_Buttercr: so, where's the problem?
<dreamerhxc> oh thank u
<Admiral_Buttercr> it wont work
<dreamerhxc> im gonna try it
<SilentDis> David:  i'd be happy to look it up if you can give me the command to do so.  can't remember precicely.  mobo is an Abit KR7A raid.
<Admiral_Buttercr> it wont run .exe files and such
<VigoFusion> SilentDis: Could very well be BIOS, default settings to test it?
<iwkse> Admiral_Buttercr: how did you install wine?
<bimberi> Admiral_Buttercr: 'wine /path/to/file.exe'
<SilentDis> VigoFusion:  did the default settings thing, same issues.  random crashes/hangs.
<Admiral_Buttercr> the add/remove
<dreamerhxc> does ubuntu have any problem with ATI cards?
<finalbeta> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dreamerhxc> or something lke that?
<finalbeta> easy? lol
<SilentDis> !ati | dreamerhxc
<ubotu> dreamerhxc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iwkse> dreamerhxc: no..
<Bilange> dreamerhxc, works fine, except for the Xpress 200M which doesnt have proper 3d acceleration
<iwkse> dreamerhxc: but ati isn't supported as nvidia in hardware accell
<slicky> hi, iv got a quick question, where can i find i good multitrack audiorecording app 4 ubuntu/linux ?
<dreamerhxc> hum
<Bilange> !audacity
<SilentDis> !glame | slicky
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<dreamerhxc> i have mobo with nforce2 and ati graphic cared
<dreamerhxc> card
<ubotu> glame: versatile audio processor. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-2 (edgy), package size 770 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<iwkse> dreamerhxc: if you must buy a videocard, buy nvidia
<apokryphos> !info jokosher
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<dreamerhxc> i must not buy it
<dreamerhxc> i just have to get to run ubuntu
<slicky> ill try glame  thankz
<cmweb> ljl, i got it YAY
<Bilange> SilentDis, since everything was done software-wise and you still get crashes, try to look for the hardware (if there's any sign of [ab] uses)... I burned my KT400 (asus a7v8x) because the power supply failed to send proper voltages :/
<SilentDis> Bilange:  i checked the psu as well.  seems all voltages are fine and well within tolerances.
<rogue780> !ivtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rogue780> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SilentDis> Bilange:  maybe... an underclock?  i dunno.  *sigh*
<Bilange> god. and how about lowering the memory frequency? I know its already quite low, but we never know (?)
<Admiral_Buttercr> got it! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<cmweb> ljl, where is the cmweb-admin.conf suppost to be
<jvai> hey all.. just in class.. here riiight heeere
<David> 2 SMC network card s+ 3com 3c905b 6.10 server =none of them detected
<David> normal?
<Soccrmastr> guys, whats lighter Xfce or IceWM?
<Bilange> my KT400 had a bug at 333 mhz, I had to clock down to 266 (but memtest reported me errors at 333)
<SilentDis> Bilange:  drop it to 100mhz instead of it's blazing 133?  :P
<Soccrmastr> or is there anything lighter than that but still nice-lookign and eays to use?
<Bilange> SilentDis, i know... :( but im out of ideas here too :S
<elkbuntu> jvai, this isnt a social channel, head to #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter :)
<rogue780> Why is it that when I start a download it is always super fast, but continuously becomes slower until it plateaus?
<bimberi> Soccrmastr: i think fluxbox is lighter than those (not certain though)
<stephans> how do I replace the libc6 with ubuntus version.....
<Soccrmastr> rogue780: might be an ISP issue?
<The_Belgain> quick question: i'm seeing hard locks in edgy using the generic version of the kernel (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296031).  a couple of people have suggested that changing from the generic kernel to the i386 kernel fixes this
<stephans> some app upgrade installed a new one...
<The_Belgain> how can i do this?
<Soccrmastr> bimberi: ok thanks ill check it out
<SilentDis> Bilange:  yeah, i am too.  i do have one concern... was just looking through my syslog, seems to be hitting apic errors rather frequently.  i know that's disabled in bios...  any way to get ubuntu to stop trying to use it?
<rogue780> it's always been like that. even since the days of pay by the minute dialup.
<jvai> elkbuntu.. when i typed that.. i did it as a observer.. hence (class)
<jayHat> !ubotufoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotufoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephans> What is the package anyhow...?
<rogue780> not a problem really, more curiosity than anything
<Bilange> SilentDis, try to remove it from the startup... ill get the howto in a sec..
<bimberi> Soccrmastr: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<LjL> cmweb: in the directory you ran supybot-wizard from i think, probably your home directory
<SilentDis> Bilange:  thanks :)
<cmweb> ljl, nope
<rogue780> it starts out at nearly 2mbps and then stablizes at 800kbs
<rogue780> ish
<stephans> when I try to remove it synaptic wants to remove nearly the whole system...
<dreamerhxc> ohoh!!!
<Soccrmastr> bimberi: im on their sourceforge site thx though ill check both out... IceWm still looks lighter
<bimberi> stephans: why remove synaptic?
<dreamerhxc> i got something!!!
<Bilange> SilentDis,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<bimberi> Soccrmastr: k
<stephans> bimberu: no no remove libc6
<stephans> bimberu: that is not from ubuntu
<stephans> I want ubuntus version
<LjL> cmweb, then just type "find ~ -iname cmweb-admin.conf
<dreamerhxc> if i do ctrl+alt+backspace, when X is restarted i can choose the user to boot up with, but it doesn't boot with predefined user ubuntu
<imme-emosol> I've got troubles with updating my g++
<bimberi> stephans: ah, misread.
<kyawzin> is it possible to install GNOME on the Ubuntu Server from Ubuntu desktop 6.10 CD?
<SilentDis> Bilange:  checking it out now, thanks :)
<stephans> bimberu: I need to compile something... and it will not work...
<Bilange> no probs :)
<docgnome> I'm running a dhcp3 server on my local network. It also acts as a gateway between my local network and my dial-up internet connection. When I connect to my ISP they, naturally, send me dns server addresses. Right now the dhcp server isn't passing those along to the clients. Does anyone know how to set that up?
<bimberi> stephans: try this: ensure you only have ubuntu repos in sources.list, 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6'
<LjL> kyawzin: should be. insert the CD, and type "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<Kijutsu> Is sonypi and spicctrl available for use with Kubuntu? These are for sony vaio laptops mainly.
<rogue780> kyawzin, you should be able to run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from the command line on the server
<stephans> ok
<kyawzin> LjL, Thanks!
<rogue780> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Soccrmastr> what is the diffrence between a window manager, and a desktop environment. arent they the same thing?
* cmweb wonders WTH it is doing in another programs folder
<stephans> bimberi: Reinstallation of libc6 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<rogue780> Soccrmastr, nes and yo...
<apokryphos> Soccrmastr: not exactly. A window manager only specifically handles things like/including window manipulations, placements, and such things
<stalefries> Soccrmastr: window manager just manages windows, desktop environment is oh so much more
<stephans> It can not find the matching version...
<stephans> bimberi: It can not find the matching version...
<SilentDis> gonna drop out and follow that list.  Thanks again bilange, it's a start at least :)
<Soccrmastr> thanks
<rogue780> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<kyawzin> Thanks everyone
<bimberi> stephans: ewww, at this point i'm not sure sorry
<dyzlex> Anyone know of how I can copy the names of the people in the channel from mIRC?
<smallfoot-> if anyone know a hardware company that done something good or bad such as cooperate with open source or anti-competive, please add it to http://vendors.bluwiki.org/
<bimberi> stephans: there might be an apt-get command to downgrade
<LjL> cmweb, you ran the wizard while you were in that folder.
<dyzlex> Bad place to ask I guess, seeing as mIRC is windows :P
<stephans> bimberi: OK i will look around
<LjL> dyzlex: yep :)
<dyzlex> Ha ha, sorry, i'm writing an IRC client and was designing the GUI in photoshop, and I need a mock user list.
<dyzlex> Guess ill make one up
<LjL> dyzlex: high PrintScreen, you'll have a screenshot in your clipboard
<LjL> s/high/hit/
<uksprout> hi room... can anyone tell me if ubuntu *fully* supports the nvidia ge force fx 5200
<dyzlex> LjL: yeah, but it wont be text is the problem.
<LjL> uksprout: it doesn't, without proprietary drivers. such drivers are shipped, however.
<LjL> dyzlex: well, you said you're doing it in photoshop
<dyzlex> LjL: Yeah, but then I cant change the font colour, size, or font.
<LjL> dyzlex: anyway try typing /who #channelname then
<uksprout> so I can d/l drivers for full support of the card then
<dyzlex> LjL: Thanks
<LjL> uksprout: no need to download them manually, you can get them automatically from the repositories.
<The_Belgain> so no ideas on how to change which version of the kernel i'm using on edgy (i.e. changing from the "generic" to the "i386" version)?
<LjL> and i'm using a 5200 - yes it works
<LjL> !generic | The_Belgain
<ubotu> The_Belgain: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell uksprout about nvidia | uksprout, you have a private message from Ubotu
<bimberi> stephans: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-200393.html gives a clue - request installation of a specific version - find out what that is using 'apt-cache policy libc6' then 'sudo apt-get install libc6=<version>'
<graham> i have tried evrything to get my wireless network card working but nothing works how do i install the drivers from a windows instalation disk
<The_Belgain> uboto: i'm not trying to get better performance here - it's just that the generic kernel hard locks, and there have been posts suggesting that the i386 one doesn't...
<skizm> if i'm manually creating a conf file where should i put it so i can run an app from the command line
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell The_Belgain about bot
<The_Belgain> are you saying there are no longer any architecture-specific kernels in ubuntu any more?
<rogue780> The_Belgain, you're talking to a bot...
<rogue780> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<The_Belgain> aha :)
<The_Belgain> any humans care to comment?
<LjL> The_Belgain: try sudo apt-get install linux-386 then
<skizm> i'm trying to run synergy using "synergys --config synergy.conf" but it says cannot open configuration "synergy.conf"
<The_Belgain> will that set it as the default kernel too?
<skizm> i put the file into the same directory
<confusco> anybody have an idea why my game is slow?
<graham> -network DISABLED
<graham>        description: Wireless interface
<graham>        physical id: 1
<stephans> <bimberi: ok cool!
<graham>        logical name: ra0
<graham>        serial: 00:11:50:dd:09:99
<graham>        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<graham>        configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=RT61 Wireless
<graham> i get this message when i do the  listed commands
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<confusco> anybody have an idea why my game is slow? I've installed the drivers correctly, and have direct rendering, but it's a lot slower than in Windows
<kyawzin> LjL, I inserted the CD and excuted the command you gave and then try apt-get install ubuntu desktop
<kyawzin> but it
<kyawzin> is saying it could not find the package
<ubu> Anyone else than me having problems with thee floppy?
<kyawzin> Do you know how to proceed to install GNOME from the CD
<kyawzin> ?
<LjL> The_Belgain: don't think so, but removing the other kernel should. or just use grub-set-default
<dreamerhxc> how can I write in console before installin ubuntu to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<LjL> kyawzin: "ubuntu-desktop", not "ubuntu desktop"
<gnomefreak> kyawzin: ubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> kyawzin: ubuntu-desktop  (did you include the hyphen?)
<bimberi> :)
<LjL> kyawzin: anyway, run "sudo apt-get update" as well
<kyawzin> ok let me try again
<sinisterguy> i'm having some trouble with my local network. I have just a basic  local windows workgroup, but when i navigate to it with nautilus,  it says i'm the only computer on the network
<kud0s|away> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<willow> hello all
<riddlebox> is anyone running dapper?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<graham> yes
<katerine> hi
<kyawzin> well still saying "E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop"
<katerine> what packages shall I install to have the kernel sources ?
<dreamerhxc> god help me....
<willow> i'm running the ubuntu live CD. I can't boot, i've a error 21 when I turn on my computer :(
<confusco> anybody have an idea why my game is slow? I've installed the drivers correctly, and have direct rendering, but it's a lot slower than in Windows
<bimberi> katerine: linux-source
<LjL> kyawzin: type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" - do you see an entry for the CD-ROM?
<katerine> bimberi: and for compiling sources ?
<kyawzin> OK let me run the command
<bimberi> katerine: build-essential
<bimberi> !kernel | katerine
<ubotu> katerine: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<sean13> hey all
<sean13> I have a problem running kismet,  I configured it before and it worked fine on dapper but in edgy I am getting an error
<stalefries> !hi | sean13
<ubotu> sean13: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sean13> this is the error
<sean13> Source 0 (ath0): Enabling monitor mode for madwifi_ag source interface ath0 channel 6...
<sean13> WARNING: ath0 appears to not accept the Madwifi-NG controls. Will attempt to configure it as a standard Madwifi-old interface. If you are using madwifi-ng, be sure to set the source interface to the wifiX control interface, NOT athX
<sean13> FATAL: 'get_mode' does not return integer parameters.
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> alquien habla espaol
<LjL> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bimberi> !es | ubuntu
<sean13> anyone/
<imme-emosol> When I try to install g++ I get:   "Depends: cpp (>=4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3) but 4:4.0.3-1 is to be installed"
<imme-emosol> among others
<imme-emosol> Can anyone tell me how to solve this?
<bimberi> imme-emosol: any non-ubuntu repositories in your sources.list?
<ubuntu> hello
<imme-emosol> bimberi, yes.
<bimberi> imme-emosol: comment them out, 'sudo apt-get update', and retry
<ubuntu> alquien q hable espaol
<ubuntu> please
<bimberi> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<imme-emosol> bimberi, compiz, beryl and wine.    Okay, thanks.
<confusco> anybody have an idea why my game is slow? I've installed the drivers correctly, and have direct rendering, but it's a lot slower than in Windows
<ubuntu> como
<pradalover> Has anyone here every installed mysql, php and apache using synaptic?
<bimberi> imme-emosol: ah those, they seem quite popular :)
<LjL> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-se
<LjL> err, /join #ubuntu-es
<bimberi> !lamp | pradalover
<ubotu> pradalover: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<ublender> confusco: I have noticed the same problem, and I have never figured out why
<pradalover> oops...I meant ever
<mc44> LjL: imagining the hilarious spanish / swedish conversations they have going on now :)
<imme-emosol> bimberi, Yes, I want to see what all that beryl - stuff is about.
<stalefries> ubuntu: para hablar con otros ubuntueros, escribe '/join #ubuntu-es'
<Bilange> hehe mc44
<stalefries> bah, too late
<LjL> mc44: unfortunately, me too =\
<Flats> I have a laptop that I am dual booting with XP and Ubuntu. It's using the Ubuntu Grub I believe as the boot loader. I want to remove the Ubuntu and the bootloader ( I have another PC with it. ) Whats the best way to do it?
<imme-emosol> bimberi, And wine, well, let's just say that there are people out there that seem to use IE6 or something and I develop sites sometimes... So... :S
<bimberi> imme-emosol: fair enough too, it's pretty cool
<willow> please help me, i can't boot, because of an "error 21" and my grub
<bimberi> imme-emosol: xgl/beryl that is, not IE6 ;p
<stalefries> willow: try googling for "error 21 grub" online
* snype shudders at IE6
<imme-emosol> bimberi, ghehe... Gotcha... :D
<willow> i've aldready done it
<katerine> Why do I still have this message : 'FATAL you need to install the Kernel Source for your running kernel' when installing the drivers or my webcam ?
<mc44> willow: you need to set up the disk in your BIOS
<snype> willow-- whats your problem?
<skizm> how can i easily rename my computer in ubuntu?  i seemingly have absentmindedly named both my computers the same thing ;p
<bimberi> katerine: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<willow> yes, but i don't know how to set up my BIOS
<imme-emosol> bimberi, But your solution fixed the problem, thanks.
<bimberi> imme-emosol: np :)
<pradalover> of someone helped me install , how could I tell if it was installed properly?
<willow> snype: when i turn on my computer, i dont have grub, but an error 21 (on stage 1.5)
<pradalover> forgive me I new
<pradalover> ay all
<pradalover> at
<mc44> willow:  when you reboot press delete (usually) and it should go into bios
<snype> yeah exactly
<iwkse> katerine: do you have linux drivers for your webcam?
<stalefries> willow: or F1 or F2 or something
<snype> ^^^ do what mc44 said
<Flats> ACtually I guess I just need to uninstall the grub loader. I can just format the linux partitions but don't know the proper way to uninstall the bootloader so that just windows will boot
<snype> willow- could be enter too
<willow> i know how to go to the bios
<katerine> iwkse: yes I do
<snype> willow-- best bet press every button at once
<willow> but don't know what and how configure it
<stalefries> snype: lol
<willow> lol
<katerine> bimberi: it works! thanks...
<^_^Chris> hi
<snype> stalefriew-- well i dont see a down side to it
<willow> my motherboard is an asus P5B
<FFForever> hi
<mc44> willow: ok when your in the BIOS there should be a place where hard disks are set up
<snype> willow: what options do u have in ur bios?
<ToHellWithGA> how can i type unicode characters using my keyboard, like b5 for micro?
<cmweb> ljl, i downloaded a plugin how do i install it
<FFForever> can i have gnome and kde?
<snype> yes
<bimberi> katerine: yw :)
<FFForever> how?
<snype> if u have ubuntu installed just type
<grimboy> Hey is it possible that anyone here could do me a favour and tell me if you can display the xcf fonts here > http://www.proggyfonts.com/index.php?menu=download I can't and I want to know if it's just me.
<FFForever> no im about to download it
<snype> "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<FFForever> im downloading kubuntu atm, how do i install gnome?
<mc44> willow: then just make sure primary master, primary slave etc are set to AUTO and it should find you hard disks
<willow> the set up are for the sata devices
<willow> but i've none
<snype> FForever type:
<Bilange> then its ubuntu-desktop (if i remember correctly(
<snype> "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<willow> my HDD is IDE
<FFForever> how can i reenable the root login?
<Bilange> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Bilange> oops, not this one...
<snype> i think u can just try
<mc44> willow: can you change the option to auto, or IDE?
<azcazandco> hey folks
<snype> sudo passwd root
<snype> that should work
<FFForever> lol
<Vich> how do I remove a wifi driver so my ubuntu won't freeze at startup?
<snype> but i wouldnt do it personally
<FFForever> i know that :)
<Vich> because the driver is bad
<azcazandco> is there any way to format a drive as ntfs using gparted?
<FFForever> i was refering how do i change the root login so i can login as root
<Bilange> FFForever, actually you can get access to root by typing "sudo -i", and it will give you a root prompt... rather more safe than actually enabling root account
<mc44> !sudo | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<willow> mc44:  i don't remember well
<Vich> the only way I can boot up now, is to remove said card
<grimboy> FFForever, snype just said.
<azcazandco> I am trying to prep a drive to install win2k because I just got a 21' crt gaming monitor and I wanna play some of my old games
<FFForever> when i get to gdm i want to login as "root"
<Vich> azcazandco, I think you can just make a partition and choose ntfs
<snype> Vich you might try checking /etc/modules
<grimboy> FFForever, Although it's a bad idea.
<snype> make sure it isnt listed in there
<cmweb> ljl, do you know how the bot works?
<azcazandco> Vich: it wont let me, it is blanked out
<Vich> thanks snoogie
<K^Holtz> how come my edgy only has 2 workspaces? breezy had 4 and my friends edgy has 4
<Vich> what is?
<snype> snoogie?
<Vich> ntfs?
<azcazandco> yeah
<grimboy> FFForever, I'm not here to judge you though.
<tritium> K^Holtz: you can change it easily in the applet's preferences
<LjL> cmweb, you put plugins in the plugins/ directory. and the other one is a bit of a generic question
<Vich> azcazandco, try making the partition
<Vich> but not formatting it
<FFForever> i know to change the pass but yeah there are times where its just easyer to login as root
<Vich> then when you boot off the win2k disc
<cmweb> the folder or the files
<K^Holtz> tritium: thanks
<Vich> choose that partition
<LjL> cmweb: the folder
<Vich> and it should format it to ntfs
<stalefries> azcazandco: if you pop the drive into a windows machine, you can have windows format it
<FFForever> (at the login screen)
<cmweb> i got Greet and Webopedia in and it wont do the command
<Vich> you don't even have to pop it into a windows machine
<stalefries> but you probably want to do it thsi way :)
<snype> azcazandco you could play the games in linux with cedega
<azcazandco> Vich: if I install win 2k then install dapper to another sata drivce afterwards I should get a grub loader for both huh?
<uksprout> LjL: a l;ittle background... I'm using mepis 6.0 atm and only installed it two weeks ago I have spent virtually all my spare time since then trying to get video playback on my tv is this likely to be the case with ubuntu?
<Vich> yeah
<Vich> as long as you have grub on the mbr
<uksprout> and if not where can I d/l it?
<azcazandco> snype: I need to buy that though don't i?
<LjL> cmweb, restart the bot
<snype> you should
<friedtofu> how do you change your resolution? (there are only four options 1280x1024, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480 - i want 1440x900 - i am using Intel 82915G/GV/910GL and it does recognize it but doesnt list the resolutions... can anyone tell me how to change it?
<Vich> i.e. as long as the ubuntu drive is the first bootable hard drive (set in bios)
<snype> but i've heard of ppl finding it on thepiratebay
<azcazandco> snype: I am kind of broke at the moment
<cmweb> k
<LjL> uksprout: got no idea, i don't have tv-out
<snype> yeah-- i used wine to get my cs:source working
<stalefries> snype: it's out there all right :)
<LjL> cmweb: then type %load pluginname
<jramsey> anyone know why if i have sun-java5-bin installed, pogo games whines about "Java Not Found or Not Working"
<Vich> friedtofu, I achieved this by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stalefries> jramsey: you need the plugin too
<snype> then i was in a bay full of pirates and they forced me to try cedega--- i'll never go back
<Vich> simply remove the options that are in the wrong ratio
<mjr> friedtofu, afaik intel can only use modes that the bios knows; you can try to tune that with 915resolution, I think (install the package)
<azcazandco> Vich: I currently have a semi fried install of dapper so I want to try and migrate to a new install of it
<uksprout> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jramsey> i thought the sun-java5-bin got all??
<friedtofu> ah..
<Vich> and add the correct ratio
<stalefries> jramsey: dunno what it's called, but you can try 'apt-cache search java plugin'
<der0b> friedtofu: I think I did that by sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<jramsey> ok will try txs
<azcazandco> figured I could go with a dual boot for gaming seeing as I have a Tb of storeage
<Vich> I have dual boot winxp/ubuntu edgy
<cmweb> lljl, can you elaborate. Where at
<snype> yeah you could do that w/ 20gbs
<Vich> and yeah
<snype> but dont u want to not have m$ bs
<grimboy> azcazandco, Shakes fist.
<LjL> cmweb: in a query with the bot
<grimboy> I mean
<azcazandco> grimboy: ?
* grimboy shakes fist at azcazandco 
<snype> i hate dual boot personally
<LjL> cmweb, there is a #supybot channel by the way
<azcazandco> me too
<cmweb> you serious
<cmweb> figs
<azcazandco> have avoided it like the plague
<friedtofu> der0b: on the one of the screen it freezes up -.-
<snype> yup
<snype> whenever i have dual boot i just use one
<azcazandco> didnt really think about cedega
<LjL> cmweb: no, i said it just to give my fingers some movement
<snype> :-D that's what i'm here for
<grimboy> azcazandco, Don't, honestly, it's not very good - just good enough for some.
<azcazandco> I was using parallels but I have fried something in dapper and want a clean install to redo all ym settings etc
<snype> i'd attempt to use cedega before i used windows
<azcazandco> grimboy: dotn use cedega?
<snype> cedega runs CS:Source wonderfully
<grimboy> azcazandco, You can, but I think you'll be disapointed for some games.
<shadeofgrey> is anybody in here very knowledgable about the US government and the US constitution?  im trying to create a blog post and i need to fiond the transcript of the oath the US president has to take before he assumes office -- usually followed immediately by his/her inauguration address
<azcazandco> grimboy: what would you suggest?
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey: not in here
<grimboy> azcazandco, Dual boot.
<azcazandco> I wanna try out the combat elite mod of enemy territory
<der0b> friedtofu: are you running it from a terminal?
<azcazandco> if I could find just one good game I would be happy
<shadeofgrey> and can anybody please point me to written instructions as to how i might go about turning my 2.0ghz macbookpro into a tiger/ubuntu dualboot workstation?
<grimboy> I don't really get what people have against it.
<stalefries> azcazandco: like frozen bubble? :)
<azcazandco> ?
<grimboy> Or tremulous
<friedtofu> der0b: yeah, it freezes on the PCI port reading
<stalefries> ooh, yeah, trem rocks
<gnomefreak> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<azcazandco> tremulous looked good but I fried my dapper install before I got into it
<cmweb> ljl, theis no one alive in their and well nvm
<grimboy> It's slowwww.... on my laptop though. And if I try to make the resolution smaller it gets all centred.
<rellis> L O L
<jramsey> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin fails; maybe there's another pkg name??
<shadeofgrey> oh im  sorry -- i meant a dual boot system on  an intel mac not a ppc
<azcazandco> anyone played combat elite?
<gnomefreak> jramsey: enable the multiverse repo
<stalefries> jramsey: how does it fail?
<rellis> Ubuntu Server has the file iftab present without having udev installed...
<grimboy> azcazandco, Is that a mod for something.
<grimboy> ?
<azcazandco> yeah
<mick_> is libc6 2.4-1 only available in edgy?
<azcazandco> looks wicked
<rellis> What a god damn joke.
<rogue780> anyone know an easy way to install ivtv drivers?
<rogue780> for hauppauge pvr 150
<azcazandco> never managed to get it running though
<grimboy> azcazandco, I think so. It's quite good IIRC.
<gnomefreak> mick_: dont mix libc packages
<snype> acazandco ill be serious windows>cedega for gaming
<snype> but if u're not hardcore than it'll be fine
<azcazandco> I know I have borked my now edgy install
<gnomefreak> mick_: fastest way to screw your pc up
<jramsey> says it's unavailable but is referred to by another pkg; tryed synaptic pkg mgr but no plugin; gnomefreak how is multiverse enabled ??
<mick_> gnomefreak, that is what i am asking, is 2.4-1 an edgy thing?
<gnomefreak> jramsey: enable multiverse repo
<gnomefreak> !repos | jramsey
<ubotu> jramsey: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<azcazandco> if I try and use a kubuntu app I loose my bar at the top of my screen
<azcazandco> kde app even
<stalefries> !EasySource | jramsey
<ubotu> jramsey: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kud0s|away> !windowmanager
<luca> hi everyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azcazandco> and I have lost all 3d
<stalefries> !hi | luca
<luca> !webcam
<ubotu> luca: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jramsey> txs all will try
<rogue780> !ivtv
<azcazandco> so this is why I wanna go back to a clean insatll of dapper
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: compiz/xgl/beryl by chance?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rogue780> !TV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TV - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rogue780> !YOUR MOM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about YOUR MOM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azcazandco> gnomefreak: I killed something along those lines
<gnomefreak> rogue780: stop fishing please and ask
<rogue780> I did ask
<kud0s|away> !window manager
<luca> does anyone now how to install gspca?
<snype> brb-- loo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: you have one of those installed?
<rogue780> anyone know an easy way to install ivtv drivers?
<rogue780> for hauppauge pvr 150
<azcazandco> I did have xgl
<rogue780> there, I asked again.
<teledyn> why are CDs/DVDs automounted and how can i disable it?
<stalefries> kud0s|away: what do you want to know anbout window managers?
<luca> when I try to, it does return error
<mick_> have they fixed the black screen ati install yet?
<mick_> for 6.10?
<azcazandco> this was my 2nd install of dapper
<luca> rogue780: have you checked the wikis?
<azcazandco> 2nd ever linux install
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: im thinking its the core of the problem
<azcazandco> I kinda went nuts messing with it and killed it in the process
<azcazandco> me too which is why I wanna go back toa  fresh install of dapper
<rogue780> luca,  yes. so far the instructions they give haven't worked out right
<Beta_M> teledyn:  /etc/fstab, remove the 'auto' part, i think it does that
<kud0s|away> stalefries, i just want to get some information on them, how they are set up, how they work etc
<teledyn> Beta_M: auto is not set for the device in question
<luca> rogue780: then I do not know sorry :(
<azcazandco> gnomefreak: I dont know where to start finding what could be any number of things
<stalefries> kud0s: ah
<rogue780> luca, would it make a difference that I'm trying to install them on my kubuntu box?
<kud0s> stalefries, do you have any lonks?
<luca> I earnestly do not know
<kud0s> *links
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: it can only be a few things causing it and im leaning toward the unofficial packages
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: ask in #ubuntu-xgl maybe they have seen the issue before
<Kijutsu> So.  what's up with the i810 driver?  Does it not support XV at all?
<stalefries> kud0s: no, sorry :(
<gnomefreak> its either that or the theme your using (could be a few others but not likely)
<mat1> i am using the stupid 1810
<mat1> i810
#ubuntu 2006-11-23
<Kijutsu> Doesn't do DVDs does it?
<azcazandco> so I figured I could reshuffle my os's by doing the following: 1) install win2k for gaming on hda1 2) install a new dapper on sda 3) copy firefox stuff and thunderbird stuff + files from old install on sdb and hopefully have a fresh system to work with
<Kijutsu> mat1, i've used three different distros now, and they all have the annoying half-screen blue vertical bar during DVD playback.
<azcazandco> gnomefreak: does that sound like a bad way to do things?
<Ge33k> hi
<stalefries> azcazandco: look into Google's Browser Sync extension
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: it a way. i cant say good or bad but if you dont know what causes it than your avoiding it not fixing it and can happen again
<confusco> anybody have an idea why my game is slow? I've installed the drivers correctly, and have direct rendering, but it's a lot slower than in Windows
<stalefries> !hi | Ge33k
<ubotu> Ge33k: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stalefries> :)
<Ge33k> :)
<azcazandco> gnomefreak: I did go kinda crazy messing with things
<azcazandco> so if I was to try and debug things with my install where would I start?
<azcazandco> I would be happy to just get this one working
<azcazandco> currently running a web updated dapper to edgy
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: get rid of any xgl/compiz/beryl packages that you installed
<azcazandco> gnome runs fine but no 3d
<mattt_> anyone find firefox on 6.10 to be highly unstable?
<azcazandco> gnomefreak: how?
<mattt_> maybe it's just ppc
<skizm> it seems to work okay for me, i haven't tested it a lot but it hasn't crashed or anything
<sgirc> hi all
<azcazandco> i would rather fix it than migrate
<mattt_> skizm: mine crashes all the time, when i'm doing the most arbitrary things
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: sudo apt-get remove --purge  and list the packages you installed for xgl/comp/beryl
<pyro> hi guys
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: hint look at the guide you used to install it
<azcazandco> gnomefreak: I followed tutorials and copied pasted, couldnt even name the tutorials
<grimboy> Is pcf font support being deprecated in ubuntu because it seems pretty dire.
<azcazandco> was a while ago now
<grimboy> ?
<azcazandco> gnome runs fine and I can do all my dev work
<azcazandco> but I just know deep down I broke something
<azcazandco> was gonna try and start from scratch and be careful
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<grimboy> azcazandco, Ooh, I hate that feeling, slightly sickening.
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: might be better off your way than because you need to know what scripts you made what you added to scripts already there packages you installed and so on
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24.121.57.241!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<azcazandco> get things working then stop messing
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69.123.57.86!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69-163-165-186.atlsfl.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71.58.75.130!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-0-115-242.hsd1.tx.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-30-15-7.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-168-138-33.hsd1.wa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-191-161-231.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-50-90-173.hsd1.md.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-75-73-6-54.hsd1.mn.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<LaserLine> Anybody know how I can fix my webcam.  It worked fine under dapper, but I did a fresh install of Edgy and all i see is a grey screen now.  The light is on and everything and the mic works fine with it.  It's a Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000
<azcazandco> gnomefreak: I am a little concerned about the migration
* gnomefreak /kick ljl for spamming ;)
<grimboy> Heh!
<azcazandco> but I am willing to give it a go which is why i was starting with a win2k on it's own partition
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: if your using apt its gonna break
<bhudda> what does this mean? "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0".
<bhudda> "
<Ge33k> i install php5 then i write in the shell " php " out >  bash: php: command not found ?? why
<grimboy> (I think I broke punctuation)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dpc67475065.direcpc.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dslb-082-083-243-049.pools.arcor-ip.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> bhudda: ati?
<azcazandco> I used apt following commands
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-190-145-128.ph.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<sgirc> i have a problem when setting my connection to my ISP I have an usb modem with adslwhen I pppd i get this eror LCP: Timeout sending Config-Requests
<bhudda> gnomefreak affirmative
<azcazandco> not really following what I was doing
<VigoFusion> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Hazart> G33k install php5-cli
<gnomefreak> bhudda: its a known issue i dont think its been fixed yet or if we can even fix it
<bhudda> Blast!
<Ge33k> how ?
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: was one of them sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bhudda> I spent that many hours messing with wine, and get that result. That absolutely is horrid
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: or did you gksudo update-manager -c?
<Hazart> Ge33k: apt-get install php5-cli
<Lobo_> hi
<Ge33k> good
<azcazandco> gnomefreak: probably at some point
<Ge33k> i now install it :)
<azcazandco> have definitely done sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: i mean to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<azcazandco> yes
<gnomefreak> or did you not do that
<azcazandco> I run edgy now
<gnomefreak> ah
<azcazandco> but did the dist update
<Lobo_> in xorg.conf, is horizsync "31.5 - 100" valid ? or should i put 31 or 32 or 31,5 ?
<Kingsqueak> Lobo_: depends on your monitor specs
<iratik_> I've plugged a USB external media drive , ubuntu edgy recognized it - however, its in the file system as "/media/Mass storage" is there any way to name it something without a space in it?
<azcazandco> I wanna go back to dapper and treat it with respect
<bhudda> Why!! Oh what a cruel world we live in...hey gnomefreak, has there been anything written on this issue?
<azcazandco> I want4ed to try 64bit but decided I just need to go dapper 32 till I understand things a bit better
<gnomefreak> bhudda: i dont remember
<Ge33k> thnnnx more , now it's work good Hazart
<bhudda> dang
<azcazandco> been running ubuntu for about 5mths now and love it
<Hazart> Ge33k: No problem
<azcazandco> just have *glitches* I want to resolve
<Lobo_> Kingsqueak, it's a videoprojector, its caracteristics are 31.5 - 100, is a dot valid in horizsync ?
<azcazandco> or a start from scratch with a win2k for gaming
<bhudda> azcazandco been a few days for me, and I love it too! 6.10 was a breeze to install, and the community here is so willing to help
<F28> Wheres a good place to get software for Ubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell f28 about software | f28, you have a private message from Ubotu
<azcazandco> bhudda: is good ;-)
<azcazandco> gnomefreak: back to my 1, 2 ,3 ... is that the order I should do things?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Lobo_> does anyone know if a dot is valid in xorg.conf/horizsync ?
<azcazandco> I basically have ubuntu on a 200gb sata drive, have one spare for my new install, I then have 2 x 250 gb ide drives
<iratik_> Perhaps if I rephrase. The auto mounting in Ubuntu Edgy automatically names a certain external drive as "Mass storage" , it does so such that when I reference the file system path to the drive, I must enclose it in quotes e.g. cd "/media/Mass storage" - How do i configure the name so that it doesnt use spaces?
<azcazandco> want to put win2k on hda1 and use hdb for backing up settings etc
* azcazandco is shitting bricks because it is his dev machine and he has a lot of valuable mail and passwords stored
<SurfnKid> how do ya write a rename script?
<LjL> SurfnKid: with a text editor
<iratik_> SurfnKid: echo 'mv someexistingfilename  somerenamedfilename' > myscript.sh
<LjL> or "man rename" even
<iratik_> SrufnKid: chmod +x myscript.sh
<SurfnKid> wha about a batch if i have 100 files to rename
<LjL> SurfnKid: "rename" can do that. "man rename"
<SurfnKid> LjL, coolers
<SurfnKid> thx
<SurfnKid> iratik, thx
<luca> quickcam pro?
<luca> sorry, reading from above
<luca> LaserLine: quickcam pro?
<luca> were you actually able to make it function under Dapper?
<iratik_> Anyway, How do you manually set the name given to an automatically named device. The name ubuntu edgy gave my device "Mass storage" I can't really use, because then I have to reference it like "/media/Mass storage" (in quotes). Does anyone know what i'm talking about?
<azcazandco> gnomefreak: I cannot bork the mbr on my sata drive doing all of this can i?  My one saving grace has been that I can change the boot order in the bios and it keeps coming back to this install
<bense> does anyone know anything about those IDE - SATA dongles?
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: if you can, just format it again with mkfs and use the -L for labeling it
<gnomefreak> azcazandco: reinstalling its a good idea to write new mbr (installer does that for you
<iratik_> so .... unmount, then   'man mkfs' ?
<soulfire41> Hey, if i have the Ubuntu server install, can i get a shell with that and install gnome myself to give myself the desktop?
<LaserLine> luca "yeah, it just worked" under dapper, but yeah it's a Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000
<azcazandco> so it'll write the mbr to the new sata?
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: what fs are you using on it?
<luca> LaserLine: what driver did you use?
<bense> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812206001
<bense> like that
<azcazandco> so effectively I will have one on my old and one on my new?
<iratik_> Kingsqueak: Its an external USB hard drive, It just automatically 'works', it appears on the screen at the root of the drive
<azcazandco> if all installs are on separate drives?
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: do you need it to work in Windows?
<luca> LaserLine: out of curiosity because I am not able to use mine, which uses a Pixart Imaging chipset
<iratik_> I haven't configured it or anything, and the plug n play works great except it automatically is named 'Mass storage'
<iratik_> I'm not trying to format the usb hard drive
<bense> guess that's a no
<m0dY> how to set the date in my linux? not the time
* azcazandco is off to try and get win2k done
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: well to fix the name you have to
<azcazandco> wish me luck
<LaserLine> luca I wish i could be more helpful, but all I did under dapper was plug it in and it worked and all I did was plug it in edgy and it only somewhat works...and by that i mean the mic works and the light goes on when it wants to use the camera just a grey screen
<iratik_> I'm not trying to do anything difficult here, i just want to rename "/media/Mass storage" to "/media/Mass_storage"
<Innoruuk> Has anyone gotten quake 1 to remember the in-game settings?
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: that's the volume label
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: it autodetects the label on the drive and mounts it
<iratik_> Yepp, the volume label - how do I alter the volume label ?
<CyDrive> is there anyway to get the emerge pacage manager to work in ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: it involves formatting that drive, that's what I'm getting at
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: you set the volume label in the options when you create the filesystem on it
<iratik_> omg , there is no way to create an alias or something?
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: well if you override the auto mounting, you can mount it to whatever you want
<iratik_> like ln -s "/media/Mass storage" ~/MassStorage
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: the auto mounting will always name it that way otherwise
<iratik_> Where are the configs for the auto mounting
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: actually you could do that, the symlink
<simon360> is there an easy way to install Ubuntu on Intel Macs yet?
<m0dY> how to set the date in ubuntu? not the time!
<iratik_> Kingsquek ,ahh , so I already knew how to do it
<iratik_> thanks
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: yup ;-)
<iratik_> now if I can just get that symlink to be visible on the public web server
<iratik_> i'm trying to make this usb hard drive completely visible from the internet
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: a tip though, if you do just format that drive, you can mount it via the LABEL you give it and it's very convenient for removable storage devices as their dev names can change
<jramsey> just enabled multiverse in sources.list; how do i get the repo updated?
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: formatting won't break the nice automatic'ness of it either
<wasp_ems> UnDeR|CoVeR, so ask here
<confusco> anybody have an idea why my game is slow? I've installed the drivers correctly, and have direct rendering, but it's a lot slower than in Windows
<UnDeR|CoVeR> ok so how do i install
<iratik_> Kingsquek: but'll it get rid of the 450 gb of info on the drive
<olds> jramsey: sudo apt-get update
<UnDeR|CoVeR> my nvidia vga drivers?
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: ah, yeah don't bother then
<wasp_ems> malaka
<luca> LaserLine: what driver did you use?
<Kingsqueak> iratik_: thought it was a new drive
<jramsey> olds, i dont need gencaches?
<iratik_> nope
<iratik_> its an archive , this is a new system
<UnDeR|CoVeR> ti malaka?
<Kingsqueak> got ya
<UnDeR|CoVeR> i'm asking!
<olds> I don't think you need gencaches
<protolnx> what's a one liner for mount in order to have a flash driver mounted with user permissions? I can't copy I can't write nor delete....
<wasp_ems> can someone help UnDeR|CoVeR  who wants to use xgl and beryl withan nvidia card?
<bhudda> whats the command to install a deb from terminal?
<wasp_ems> UnDeR|CoVeR, also join #xgl and #beryl
<iratik_> dpkg
<bhudda> ah thanks
<olds> dpkg -i
<LaserLine> luca: like I said I don't know what driver I used in dapper... i just plugged it in and it worked
<olds> I think
<bimberi> !dpkg | bhudda
<ubotu> bhudda: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bhudda> i had a brain fart...
<jramsey> olds, maybe u know this; can't play pogo games because it whines about java not being installed, but it is; i tried apt-get install sun-java5-plugin but the pkg isnt available
<bimberi> hm, that factoid has changed
<luca> LaserLine: ok thanx
<apokryphos> wasp_ems: language please
<confusco> anybody have an idea why my game is slow? I've installed the drivers correctly, and have direct rendering, but it's a lot slower than in Windows
<Kingsqueak> bhudda: just don't install a non Ubuntu made deb
<olds> pogo games?
<apokryphos> you too UnDeR|CoVeR
<jramsey> yeah
<wasp_ems> apokryphos, what happened?
<luca> anyone: has somebody tried to install the gspca driver on Ubuntu?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> apokryphos:  greek?
<jramsey> www.pogo.com java games
<apokryphos> right
<bhudda> kingsqueak whats that?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> niiice
<VigoFusion> pogo use to rock!
<Kingsqueak> bhudda: a deb is built for a particular platform, if you try to install it on a different platform, Bad Things can happen
<Kingsqueak> bhudda: just making sure you understand that
<bhudda> i need the libdvdcss but i can't find it in aptitude, apt-get, or automatix...
<Kingsqueak> bhudda: a Debian .deb package isn't an Ubuntu Dapper .deb etc
<bhudda> kingsqueak noted, but then how do I get that package?
<Skwid_> any tips on how to make xmms menus look better ? (i think it uses gtk1)
<apokryphos> Skwid_: easy: don't use it :)
<apokryphos> !audio
<Kingsqueak> bhudda: 'apt-cache search libdvdcss'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<h00t> can anyone tell me what is the difference between mplayer & movie player ... which one is essential and which one can i get rid off
<wasp_ems> hello can anyone help with installing nvidia drivers?for use with beryl
<Skwid_> apokryphos: yeah ... but i like the gxmms dock thing
<Skwid_> does that exist for banshee etc ?
<Kingsqueak> h00t: run them both and make a choice
<kikokos> hi,
<apokryphos> Skwid_: yes. I recommend trying Banshee, Amarok and JuK and then making your mind up.
<Hazart> wasp_ems: I think there is alot of howtos for that on the forums.
<kikokos> how to add server in xchat?
<kikokos> because I dont see there this what I want
<Hazart> kikokos: Its under preferences.
<h00t> Kingsqueak, which one has firefox plugin
<Skwid_> apokryphos: i like amarok very much
<Skwid_> but i hade the kde look :(
<apokryphos> :O
<kikokos> Hazart: thx
<Kingsqueak> h00t: there's an mplayer plugin for mozilla/firefox
<protolnx> what's a one liner for mount in order to have a flash driver mounted with user permissions? I can't copy I can't write nor delete....
<h00t> Kingsqueak,
<h00t> thanx
<adx> how do i grep a word from all files in a dir?
<jramsey> !pastebin | jramsey
<ubotu> jramsey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<apokryphos> adx: use a wildcard
<adx> apokryphos :how?
<Kingsqueak> adx:   grep word *
<LjL> adx: grep -R <some-regexp> /path/to/your/files/*
<Skwid_> apokryphos: how do i get banshee to have dock controls ?
<jramsey> ok here's the lame error i get on pogo; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33354/
<apokryphos> Skwid_: check in the preferences/settings
<enyc> I would like somebody to confirm a problem I am having with mkisofs in Edgy --
<adx> thanks
<kitche> enyc: well it's hard to confirm if you don't say what your problem is
<jramsey> any takers on my java prob?
<Skwid_> apokryphos: what's your favorite ? :)
<iratik_> where is the configuration file for sshd ?
<enyc> I am finding that mkisogs _NO LONGER_ makes ISO9660-compliant filename -- e.g. I am trying to create a CD image that is entirely DOS-compatible without -relaxed-filenames -- this _works_ in dapper/previous  but in edgy the mkisogs mucks up and puts in miked-case names etc.
<SurfnKid> LjL, i took a look at man rename but it only renames files from capital to non capital etc or extension wise
<enyc> kitche: apologies, see above
<apokryphos> Skwid_: Amarok for sure. But Banshee isn't **that** bad an alternative if you have to use GTK
<LjL> SurfnKid: no, not really. it can take any regular expression.
<kitche> jramsey: did you install java? sicne ubuntu uses gcj instead
<apokryphos> Skwid_: I can't live well without a nice collection, queing songs, and general kde configurability that Amarok offers though =)
<SurfnKid> im trying to rename files i.e  dsc00001 to dsc10001  changigntt the first 1 in a batch
<enyc>  kitche note that this even happens if I explicitly specify ISO level 1)
<FFForever> how do i install flash for firefox?
<pyro> where do i edit my mount points? /etc/fstab looks wierd.. well.. when you've used rehdat/fedora most of ur life
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<Skwid_> apokryphos: i see, i like all the context features, like lyrics, wikipedia info etc
<SurfnKid> LjL, wish there was a website
<jramsey> kitche, yes; apt-get install sun-java5-bin; is this incorrect for ubuntu?
<bimberi> FFForever: applications -> add/remove, search for flash
<enyc> kitche: I have successfully worked aroutd this by using the mkisofs binary from dapper! but Im sure something is wrong...
<SurfnKid> so i could rename a whole batch name of files, im not much into programming, except on DOS, but not on it anymore ! lol
<LjL> SurfnKid: there is. "man regex" and "man sed" are there also
<SurfnKid> oh didnt know
<SurfnKid> ok
<felixjet> hi
<kitche> jramsey: yes but did you make it your default java provider?
<jramsey> kitche, i have no idea how to do that so i suppose i didn't
<kitche> enyc: hmm I don't have problems with mkisofs on edgy but hten again I don't use many switches to do it
<felixjet> correct me if im wrong... metacity is a window manager, like beryl. and XGL is a 3d for beryl. right?
<enyc> kitche: the problem can be shown when not using any switches really
<squeee> I have a mythtv box that requires noapic to be enabled, but I'm getting some problems with stability and really need it enabled.  Is there anyway I can get this working? (2.6.19/18 kernel or something)
<kitche> jramsey: you have to use the update-alternative --java command there is more on ubuntu's site about it
<bimberi> felixjet: yes, metacity.  no, xgl is an X server
<enyc> kitche: e.g.  mkisofs input/ > output.iso   -- and it will NOT be iso-level-1 uppercase-only etc. -- it will not read properly in DOS and stuff....
<protolnx> what's a one liner for mount in order to have a flash driver mounted with user permissions? I can't copy I can't write nor delete....
<enyc> kitche: but it works properly in dapper version!
<LjL> SurfnKid: rename "s/dsc.(....\.png)/dsc1\1/" *     might work, though no guarantees - test it in a backup directory first
<enyc> hrrm
<mat1> any one know why my intel video card is giving me no gart memery?
<jramsey> kitche, i dont think i have multiverse set right in sources.list; i am checking now
<enyc> kitche: bah! there _is_ already a bugreport about this!
<felixjet> bimberi: but compiz, beryl and metacity are all windows mangers for X ?
<SurfnKid> LjL,  ok thanks will check,
<SurfnKid> :)
<bimberi> felixjet: yes
* _Er1K_ waves at Feldegast
<felixjet> bimberi: its because im bored of metacity and i cant get running the murrine themes xD compiz o beryl (without XGL) are fast and stable as metacity? or not worth
<protolnx> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaelot|home> hi, i have a beginners question if anyone would care to help me out :)
<mat1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33243/
<protolnx> !flash drive permissions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash drive permissions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<protolnx> stupid bot
<LjL> !msg the bot | protolnx
<ubotu> protolnx: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<chaelot|home> i just installed ubuntu on my dell inspiron 9300 laptop, and sound playback sounds strange (?)... for some reason it sounds like it's playing sounds out of a tin can
<bimberi> felixjet: idk sorry, i've only played briefly with compiz/beryl and neither was stable
<jramsey> kitche, i am using ubuntu 5.1; should i upgrade?
<LjL> jramsey: probably
<bimberi> ergo, dell == tin can :)
<chaelot|home> bimberi: hehe, well, i am new to all of this :) just wondering if it's using wrong setup or something as it does sounds quite a lot better in Windows :)
<mat1> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33243/ can u see why my video card not loading beryl?
<astronouth7303> I have a saitek gamer's keyboard. (USB) It works fine as a basic keyboard and is recognized perfectly by ubuntu. I want to know how I can use the extra control "pod"
<LjL> mat1: i never used beryl, and #ubuntu-xgl is the channel for beryl/compiz/xgl/aiglx help
<mat1> i'm banned from there:(
<chaelot|home> LjL: does there exist such a channel for people with sounds problems :) ?
<LjL> do i look like an information point?
<LjL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<chaelot|home> thanks :)
<graham> ndiswrapper help needed
<chaelot|home> LjL: sorry to be a pester, just wanted someone to point me in the right direction :)
<graham> i am on ubuntu 6.06
<graham> benn at this all night :(
<Luci3n> graham whats the problem
<mat1> yea well i'm banned from ubuntu-xgl
<graham> i cant seem to do anything with it
<graham> seems not to be working
<Keyseir> I repeatedly have "Segmentation fault" and "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" when running firefox. Sometimes restarting will solve the problem, other times I'll reinstall and it'll work fine for another few days. Does anyone have any ideas why I may be having these problems with FF? Running edgy.
<graham> what i need is a linux for dumb nuts edition lol
<bimberi> !fffc | Keyseir
<ubotu> Keyseir: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<holycow> Keyseir, what ubuntu release, 64 bit or 32 bit?
<graham> help help help :( lol
<Luci3n> graham have you got any gui to help you detect the network?
<holycow> custom firefox build or from package install?
<graham> umm i dont know whats that??
<mat1> :@
<graham> i am really a linux virgin you see i was on xp for a long time
<Luci3n> have yoiu installed from synaptic an app to help you identify the network
<Keyseir> holycow, How do I check that?
<Keyseir> holycow, I installed from the desktop cd
<graham> wouldn't know where to start with that so prob not
<graham> and all this is to get a wireless card to work
<SurfnKid> LjL,  rename "s/dsc.(....\.png)/dsc1\1/" *   worked great
<Luci3n> graham have you follwoed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<SurfnKid> LjL, just changed the png to jpg extension
<SurfnKid> thanks!
<LjL> SurfnKid: nice
<Luci3n> it's pretty simple
<LjL> SurfnKid: oh, right, i forgot the png thing, i was just trying a random extension =)
<SurfnKid> could i do that as a script like  runren.sh?
<graham> been on that page can't make sense of it and tried most suggestions on there
<SurfnKid> yeah changed it, figured that was it
<graham> i need lots of assistance with the whole thing
<mat1> ARRRGGGG
<SurfnKid> i have it set up on windows xp as ren.bat but the programming aint the same
<holycow> sorry back
<graham> do appologise for being annoying
<holycow> Keyseir, when did you download the installer?
<mat1> omg
<Keyseir> holycow, I installed through apt-get.
<eugman> When I try to watch an avi file with totem the picture blanks out almost immediately. When I try to watch with mplayer it complains about not being compiled with mp3lib. What can I do?
<Luci3n> graham iknow th feeling
<Luci3n> try here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=527919a42c5acdf1b1f5eea4d17bac64&t=31926
<Keyseir> holycow, I also uninstalled and installed again with apt-get or aptitude once, and now i'm having the problem again.
<holycow> Keyseir, you mean you upgraded to the latest ubuntu using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<graham> can you help me with this??
<Keyseir> holycow,  No. I'm talking about firefox.
<Keyseir> holycow, I installed Ubuntu Edgy Eft through the desktop cd.
<SurfnKid> LjL, copy that line to a new file and name it *.sh and chmod it to what?
<Luci3n> yes i have installed it on a number of my machine here
<Keyseir> holycow, Clean.
<LjL> SurfnKid: uhm? you still want to make a script?
<Luci3n> graham what have you done so far
<holycow> Keyseir, thats what i was wondering, okay.
<SurfnKid> sorry yeah
<mat1> omg can any one help me on my video card issue
<SurfnKid> with that same stuff i guess
<holycow> Keyseir, what plugins do you have for it and what extensions do you have?
<SurfnKid> so it runs auotmatically
<LjL> SurfnKid: you don't need to rename it. you need to put     #! /bin/sh   on the first line, and to chmod +x
<holycow> i had the same thing on 2.0 ff on edgy with my stumble extension
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<Keyseir> holycow, Nothing that isn't default.
<SurfnKid> let me write this down
<holycow> i had to remove it manually and restore it
<holycow> oh really?
<graham> umm messed the whole thing up i think! tried installing ndiswrapper and didn't seem to work at all kept saying some kind of error
<Luci3n> graham do you remember what error
<eugman> Whta's the issue matl?
<mat1> hello?>
<holycow> Keyseir, okay have you tried deleting .mozilla from your home directory and restarting ff?
<graham> hang on i will tell you
<chaelot|home> hmmok, now i have enable the ALSA mixer and unmuted everything, still got sound, but the playback sounds very "thin" and sparkles often
<chaelot|home> anyone know what that might be ?
<Keyseir> nou, I'll try that.
<Keyseir> holycow, Will renaming it work? ;-)
<holycow> thats the same thing yes
<mat1> my intel video card wont use my ram as memory
<LjL> SurfnKid: generally speaking, if the first line of a file (we call it A) begins with #! followed by a filename (call this B), the shell tries to run B as a command, passing A as an argument. so, for shell scripts, you want B to be a shell (/bin/sh)
<graham> tar: ndiswrapper: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<graham> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<graham> tar: Child returned status 2
<graham> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<graham> that error
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %graham!*@*]  by LjL
<holycow> okay so question for non noobs ... do we like or hate nforce drivers on linux?  nvidia seems to have binary drivers available, just curious if there are any known issues and such?
<SurfnKid> LjL, i see
<SurfnKid> let me write that down too lol
<LjL> graham: you were already told to use the pastebin for long pastes. you're on mute for 10 minutes now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Luci3n> LjL that's rather harsh
<chaelot|home> okok, learn by doing ---> google is my friend :)
<kitche> holycow: most people just use AC97 drivers for them
<eugman> matl, Hmmm. I'm afraid I don't know how to solve that one. If you can't get help here check the forums and the wiki. Someone is olikely to have had the same problem.
<LjL> Luci3n, it's not like he wasn't warned.
<Keyseir> holycow, Still getting a core dump
<holycow> kitche, allrightty
<Terminus> holycow: i'm on a nforce2 mobo right now and i never needed to install the nforce drivers. granted, i did disable the audio and ethernet because i wanted to use my own stuff...
<mat1> beryl wont run becuase of my intel card
<holycow> Keyseir, okay for that i would fill out the bugtracker thing that you might get ... for now try to download and use either mozilla, epiphany, opera or konqueror for web browsing
<denys> anybody was able to install spoofstick extension on firefox 2.0 under edgy?
<ArrenLex> mat1: I can't imagine that's the reason... my ATI card only gets 80fps with glxgears because the driver is so bad, but beryl still ran fine. You cannot possibly do worse and still have hardware acceleration at all.
<holycow> Keyseir, i'm sorry but the standard regular configuration level fixes don't seem to be working for you, sounds like a bigger issue
<holycow> Terminus, neato, thx for the heads up, appreciate that
<Apex> Does anyone why system sounds would not be working through digital spdif when mp3 play and sounds at the login screen play?
<eugman> matl, I know you can install binary drivers for nvidia and ati but I don't know about intel I'm afraid.
<mat1> gart memory is not even here...
<Keyseir> holycow, Thanks for your assistance
<holycow> Keyseir, no problem, helping out this community helps me  by making it stronger
<Terminus> holycow: like kitche said, AC97 could work(never tried it myself) and the forcedeth driver that comes with the kernel hasn't failed me yet on other installs.
<hikenboot> anyone know how to convert a debian deb package to a ubuntu package?
<Keyseir> holycow, =)
<hikenboot> is there somthing like alien out there
<Zaggynl> hikenboot, ubuntu uses .deb files
<Zaggynl> no need for converting afaik
<hikenboot> right I was told they wont work on ubuntu though
<mat1> how i check my rendering dire?ct
<VigoFusion> I got sound yipeeee
<Celldweller> heyya guys....
<SurfnKid> LjL, nevermind ill just run that command from the prompt lol
<hikenboot> is this true?
<LjL> hikenboot, that's correct, but it's not a problem of packaging formats. RPMs tend to not work (and/or break things) even after you convert them with alien
<holycow> hikenboot, there is alien yes
<LjL> hikenboot: you shouldn't use Debian packages because they normally require different versions of dependencies, etc
<holycow> what LjL said
<Zaggynl> They've worked here, only had some dependency issues, but I only had to get those to get it working
<holycow> indeed, i really gotta get some time to write some noob overview wiki docs that explain things in diagrams
<holycow> like ubuntu 101 or something :)
<rioghal> wow this window manager is quite nice
<Celldweller> I need to get a copy of winblows 200 pro  to dual boot with ubuntu.. I use windows to mix music with sony software.. does anyone know where i can get an iso or anything of that sort
<javaJake> Can anyone help me install hotplug?
<rioghal> Window Maker 
<holycow> rioghal, which one are you using?
<javaJake> rioghal, wow... how'd you do that character?
<holycow> javaJake, hotplug? you don't install that, its already present
<holycow> infact you cannot really remove it without hosing your box
<javaJake> holycow, holycow! ;)
<javaJake> holycow, so, yea, really?
<rioghal> javaJake, copy & pasted it into xchat's auto-replace 
<javaJake> Oh, right!
<javaJake> So where are the usermap files then?
<Luci3n> graham you back yet
<Celldweller> i've got 5 boxes
<Celldweller> we're wiping the dell
<holycow> Celldweller, we cannot tell you anything about windows warez ... you might consider using mixing software on linux.  there is quite a lot of it.  search for multimedia knoppix live cd to test out a lot of the tools available?
<holycow> Celldweller, maybe ebay is your best bet or something
<holycow> javaJake, yes, why are you worried about hotplug anyway?
<javaJake> Because I need to have a script executed when I plug in the WUSB54GS USB device
<Celldweller> holycow, i've owned the software before and have lost the cd, much like most computer geeks
<javaJake> (Long story why I need it, but I do.)
<Celldweller> lol
<jramsey>  anyone with ideas why java apps won't run in firefox on breezy? i have gcj installed (including the plugin) and update_alternatives shows gcj as the java provider
<Celldweller> but i shall look somewhere else
<holycow> Celldweller, nothing we can help you with, welcome to the wonderfull world of microsoft licencing bs
<Celldweller> if that is the case
<Celldweller> lol
<Celldweller> i know
<javaJake> !language | holycoq
<ubotu> holycoq: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<javaJake> Rats
<Celldweller> thats why i use ubuntu and slackware
<javaJake> Well, you get the idea
<Celldweller> lol
<Celldweller> i fuckin hate windows
<holycow> javaJake, whats with the long story why you need it? i don't get how you could NEED IT when its installed BY DEFAULT?
<holycow> :)
<VigoFusion> Celldweller: Make a backup of the system before you wipe the dell?
<javaJake> :|
<Celldweller> it just has my software i paid for
<holycow> Celldweller, indeedy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %graham!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Celldweller> yes its already backed up
<Luci3n> celldweller i hate windows to
<Celldweller> and its wiped
<Celldweller> i just need to burn an iso file
<graham> am i back on now
<graham>  yey
<mat1> my video card is doing this direct rendering: No
<VigoFusion> Use ImgBurn or somesuch tghing
<holycow> graham, wb
<holycow> hehe
<javaJake> holycow, no no, I need to run a script when a device is plugged in.
<javaJake> holycow, that's it
<snowshoefox> HOw do I prevent a hard drive from being loaded at bootup?
<graham> yup at last lol
<holycow> javaJake, oh then just look up how to use it, its all there.  nothing would work on ubuntu/debian if it didn't have hotplug really
<graham> did you get that error??
<Celldweller> tell it not to boot it in the bios
<Qwell> So, can somebody point me to the right tool to recompile a kernel, and have it end up as a dpkg?
<Celldweller> snowshoefox,
<Lovloss> is it possible to make a drive that windows has been running on anything other than read-only?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Qwell about kernel | Qwell, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Lovloss> from linux i mean
<Luci3n> graham get on you private chat
<marltu> how to download whole directory from ftp?
<Qwell> LjL: Thanks
<javaJake> holycow, I must be doing something wrong then. My computer does wierd things.
<Lovloss> i can only seem to copy
<LjL> marltu: you could use wget
<mat1> direct rendering: No and it needs to be yes to run beryl:(
<graham> saying private is blocked due to spam and i aint a member
<jramsey>  anyone with ideas why java apps won't run in firefox on breezy? i have gcj installed (including the plugin) and update_alternatives shows gcj as the java provider
<marltu> LjL: wget -r?
<javaJake> jramsey, check about:plugins
<jramsey> ??
<holycow> Lovloss, if its in ntfs you have two options:  no and yes.  no meaning there isno real proven reliable ntfs write support ... OR ... yes there is an ntfs driver being worked on appearently and recently had a beta release or something.  if you value your ntfs data and integrity the general consensus is not to write to ntfs directly, but run it as a server and write to it via samba network share
<javaJake> jramsey, punch in "about:plugins" in your browser
<javaJake> in firefox*
<snowshoefox> yea don't write to NTFS, i lost a months work because of it once
<Lovloss> i can move stuff *from* it using gksudo, but i cant get to it because i miffed windows up and i cant boot from it now
<holycow> again, welcome to the proprietary world of microsoft where nothing works without paying an extortion fee
<Luci3n> have you been able to download the deb files
<bhudda> can you read from NTFS safely though?
<Lovloss> i think i may just copy everything off and bomb it
<javaJake> snowshoefox, did you back up "like a good little boy would"? :D
<snowshoefox> of course not
<DigitalNinja> I'm having libirary issues
<jramsey> javaJake, GCJ web browser plug-in 0.3.2
<javaJake> jramsey, OK
<Spee_Der> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<holycow> Lovloss, correct, back everything up using linux, then plug hd back in and reinstall.  you won't be getting stuff back on to ntfs reliably as a locally mounted partition
<graham> how do i register??
<holycow> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bhudda> can you read from NTFS safely?
<holycow> bhudda, absolutely
<graham> !register
<Celldweller> bhudda yea
<javaJake> bhudda, yes, in case you wanted my opioning
<graham> lol that did alot
<jramsey> seems like it ought to run java apps but the pogo games wont run with a whine msg about java not being installed or not working
<Celldweller> lol
<Lovloss> okay. one more question. How can i copy files to linux in such a way that i dont have to chown each and every folder :P
<javaJake> bhudda, yes, in case you wanted my opinion*
<preaction> jramsey, do not use GCJ, it does not work. use blackdown java or sun's java for linux
<iwkse> snowshoefox: did you used ntfs-3g when you lost data?
<holycow> graham, you haveto be registered to use the bot i think ... at leats i think so
<graham> how do i do that??
<bhudda> javajake thanks, now I have to figure out how to get my stupid SATA drives to mount correctly
<Spee_Der> !links2
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<javaJake> graham,  /register <password>
<javaJake> bhudda, google is your bud.
<holycow> Lovloss, depends on the filesystem ... you do haveto chown the entire mounted device if the system is reading the guest filesystem permissions.  thats just the nature of fs security
<Lovloss> oh i can just chown the entire mount? :D
<holycow> yes
<Lovloss> oh sweet
<holycow> indeedy :)
<Lovloss> ill just do that. duh *slaps forhead*
<Lovloss> cya guys, thanks
<javaJake> holycow, Lovloss, you can just punch in the appropriate options in /etc/fstab. :|
<holycow> don't forget a -R in chown to actually change it recursively
<Lovloss> yep i know
<LjL> marltu: yup, think so, off my head
<Lovloss> thanks
<javaJake> holycow, doesn't that only work down one folder?
<Luci3n> graham have you downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/ndiswrapper-utils and http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/ndisgtk
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: You probably want to fix that in your fstab, not with chown
<holycow> javaJake, no -R is recursive
<javaJake> holycow, down one folder, or all folders? For some reason chown never went down omre then one folder for me. :|
<holycow> you only fix that in fstab if its a permanent recurring mount.  if its a single mount that you mounted manually you just do it by hand, its faster
<holycow> javaJake, ll folders
<DigitalNinja> Some of my systems have libglib2 version 2.10.2. Others have version 2.10.3. What's going on here?
<VigoFusion> supper time or somethin, bbl
<snowshoefox> iwkse, now it happened before ntfs-3g was released
<javaJake> holycow, ok
<javaJake> I gotta dash
<holycow> javaJake, well; you didn't do chown -R user.group some.dir.location
<javaJake> Tata everyone
<snowshoefox> iwkse, *no
<iwkse> snowshoefox: ah..ok
<Luci3n> graham you still there??
<javaJake> Dinna (yum)
<Apex> What plays the system's sound events, can I change players?
<jramsey> preaction, installing blackdown now
<Jordan_U> DigitalNinja: It is probably because both are in the repos and you have different applications that depend on different versions.
<redDEADresolve> hey guys im looking for a good guide to install beryl on Ubuntu 6.10 with my ati driver already installed
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell redDEADresolve about beryl | redDEADresolve, you have a private message from Ubotu
<graham> yes
<preaction> jramsey, realize that blackdown is 1.4 and sun's is latest, so again some things may not work correctly
<F28> Is there a free alternative to VMware for linux?
<LjL> !info qemu | F28
<holycow> i would use suns package and follow the wiki on how to create your own deb out of the binary
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3630 kB, installed size 9860 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<iwkse> F28: VMware player is fre
<Zaggynl> Anyone in here uses AIGLX on dapper?
<holycow> its actually very easy
<Luci3n> graham write my name before the message it's difficult to read other wise
<iwkse> just just qemu+vmplayer
<holycow> or just wait until java is gpl'd and then it will be a simple install
<LjL> iwkse: not "free" as in in the FSF "free software" definition
<graham> luci3n ok
<Skwid_> i was wondering, ntfs read/write is still not stable right ?
<Luci3n> graham have you downloaded the two packages i mentioned before
<iwkse> LjL: yes..right
<DigitalNinja> Jordan_U: Well, my main workstation has 2.10.3. I need to install the dev libraries but they are 2.10.2. How do I update/install them
<jramsey> well it cant work less than than not at all
<holycow> Skwid_, read has always been stable
<graham> luci3n i cant send private chat
<mjr> Skwid_, one would do well not to trust it too much; write, that is.
<holycow> Skwid_, write is not
<Skwid_> holycow: write :)
<Skwid_> ok thank you
<graham> luci3n brb
<Skwid_> if i have fat32
<Luci3n> graham: don't worry about private chat
<LjL> graham, the bot has sent you information about registering so you can send private messages
<Skwid_> it should be safe to symlink firefox profiles etc right ?
<Jordan_U> DigitalNinja: Have you tried just sudo apt-get install packagename-version-dev
<Jordan_U> ?
<prower> Hello :> I had wireless with WAP-EAP and all working fine with wpa_supplicant with Ubuntu 6.06.1...then I upgraded to the latest kernel and modules, and now it can't find the madwifi module when I try to load it :/ Has it been renamed?
<DigitalNinja> Jordan_U: No. How do I tell apt what version I want
<Luci3n> graham: have you downloaded the ndiswrapper utils
<Jordan_U> DigitalNinja: What package / version do you need again?
<bimberi> DigitalNinja: sudo apt-get install package=version
<jramsey> preaction, it works ... thanks for ur help
<bimberi> DigitalNinja: where version is one of the ones shown in 'apt-cache policy package'
<DigitalNinja> Jordan_U: libglib2.0-dev version 2.10.3. However, synaptic only shows version 2.10.2
<Luci3n> graham open synaptic and search for ndis
<DigitalNinja> bimberi: Let me check that last command
<Luci3n> graham system > administration > synaptic package manager
<Qwell> LjL: This instructions are pretty bad ;)
<DigitalNinja> bimberi: It only shows version 2.10.2. I need version 2.10.3
<Gizzle> Question, i am running edgy 6.10 - why is the scrolling not smooth in firefox and all other applications?
<holycow> Gizzle, probably because you don't have 3d accelerated drivers for your video card
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<DigitalNinja> holycow: Firfox isn't 3D
<graham> luci3n got ndiswrapper-utils 1.8-oubuntu2 and nasm there ae check boxes but nothing in them
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Gizzle> holycow, how do i obtain such driver - my card is a radeon 9500?
<apokryphos> Gizzle: check the FAQ =)
<holycow> DigitalNinja, please consider not commenting on things your not an expert on :)
<holycow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> DigitalNinja: But no 3D probably means bad 2D acceleration also.
<h00t> i'm sorry i know this is stupid but how the hell do you escape from a man page in terminal ... Alt-x or something
<Luci3n> graham have you got ndisgtk ther
<holycow> Gizzle, you want to make sure you have accelerated drivers installed as per those instructions
<holycow> indeed, 3d is a superset of 2d at this point in time
<apokryphos> h00t: q
<Luci3n> graham there should be 4 or 5 items for selection
<h00t> apo
<h00t> thanx
<DigitalNinja> holycow: Well, I've got systems with no 3D driver and the scroling in Firfox works just fine. Hows that for beeing an expert.
<Gizzle> holycow, okay thanks very much
<graham> luci3n there are only those 2 that i mentioned that is all
<Anderson> What command can I use to check disk usage?
<bimberi> DigitalNinja: Is this Dapper?
<holycow> and regardless chances are that if hes not running 3d accelerated drivers hes probably not running 2d accelerated either but vesa or some such
<bimberi> Anderson: df
<DigitalNinja> bimberi: Yup!
<Anderson> bimberi, Thank you.
<Luci3n> graham download http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/ndiswrapper-utils
<bimberi> Anderson: 'df -h' is a bit more readable :)
<holycow> DigitalNinja, that just shows you don't have a clue ... which is okay.  a touch of humble pie goes a long way tho
<kayxray> I used 'dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip -9 > WinXP.img.gz' to backup my Windows XP partition.  When I try to use 'gunzip WinXP.img.gz - | dd of=/dev/hda1' to try and restore it, it tries to write WinXP.img (from WinXP.img.gz) but runs out of space.  Can I unzip directly to dd like I did with zip?
<Luci3n> graham the download http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/ndisgtk
<bimberi> DigitalNinja: the dapper-updates repository has 2.10.3, do you have that enabled?
<Jordan_U> DigitalNinja: I have an nvidia card that has horrible scrolling using nv but not with nvidia , some 2d only drivers are good enough, some aren't
<Luci3n> graham save them both to your home directory
<DigitalNinja> holycow: Just letting you know that I don't use 3D drivers for some things
<holycow> DigitalNinja, i'm aware of that without requiring the heads up :)  got it.  thank you.
<graham> luci3n there is a choice of 2 but i am not running a 64 bit which one do i need?? the i386??
<Luci3n> graham yes
<DigitalNinja> Jordan_U: I see
<veet> help me please
<holycow> veet, okay, whats the problem?
<DigitalNinja> bimberi: I think so. I just did an update but I'll double check
<veet> i try to install matlab program
<veet> installer ask me for cd2
<veet> but i don't eject cd1
<graham> luci3n umm there are lots of small print selections for europe which one do i need??
<veet> device busy
<Lovloss> im confused. I just mounted /dev/hda1 to /Desktop/d   succesfuly but i cant open it. It says i have no permissions - even after i tried chowning it
<Anderson> Is anyone familiar with the smartmontools daemon?
<graham> luci3n does it matter??
<holycow> veet, pressing the cdrom button doesn't work either?
<mcphail> kayxray: have you tried gunzip -c file instead of gunzip file - ?
<veet> no
<veet> cdrom button disables
<Jordan_U> veet: Do you have any windows open in a directory on the CD?
<veet> cdrom button disabled
<phobiac> Anyone have any experience with using gparted to manage partions? I want to know if it's possible to combine my two ext3 partions into one.
<Luci3n> graham select one close to you in the uk
<veet> only matlab window
<holycow> Jordan_U, oh good call, forgot about that
<graham> luci3n how do i save to home??
<veet> i can't close it
<Lovloss> this is what i get when i try to chown that directory : chown: changing ownership of `/home/lovloss/Desktop/d': Read-only file system
<iwkse> veet: try to force umount
<holycow> veet, why can't you close matlab window?
<siegie> i want to sign the code of conduct, I must now do gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt and copy past the its contents but when i click on continue he keeps tellings me fix problems no public key
<Luci3n> graham are u using firefox
<graham> luci3n yes
<veet> i'm going to install matlab program from cd1!!
<iwkse> veet: you can use or umount -f or a good hammer
<Anderson> Is anyone familiar with the smartmontools daemon?
<veet> umount -f doesn't works: devicd busy
<phobiac> Anyone have any experience with using gparted to manage partions? I want to know if it's possible to combine my two ext3 partions into one.
<MsClock> That wasn't very funny...
<veet> umount impossible
<Luci3n> graham when it prompts you to save save it to your home directory /home/yourusername
<iwkse> veet: why don't you try octave?
<holycow> !matlab
<veet> i don't know octave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matlab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lovloss> oh, gksudo cant either
<Lovloss> oy
<h00t> what's a difference between "apt-get update" & "apt-get upgrade"
<holycow> i have no idea what matlab is either or how it installs
<holycow> veet, does matlab have an ubuntu installer? how are you installing this?
<graham> luci3n gives me option of gdebi package installer or save to disk which one?
<Anderson> h00t, upgrade will upgrade all of your out of date packages
<DigitalNinja> bimberi: It was missing. I only had the src one in there. Lets see if it works this time
<graham> luci3n lol i am so thick
<LjL> h00t: update just reads the list of available packages, and caches it. upgrade installs new upgraded packages
<Jordan_U> h00t: upgrade can remove obsolete packages.
<veet> from matlab original cd
<veet> 3 cdrom
<holycow> veet, what do you mean original cd? is matlab available natively for linux?
<iwkse> matlab for linux?
<Luci3n> gdebi will install it for automatically
<holycow> or are you trying to use windows cd?
<iwkse> huh
<LjL> Jordan_U, actually i don't think upgrade ever removes anything, that's what dist-upgrade does
<Jordan_U> h00t: never mind, I thought you meant dist upgrade vs upgrade :)
<veet> matlab for linux and mac
<Anderson> h00t, upgrade-distro will update to the latest distrobution if you make the changes in your apt repositories
<LjL> Anderson: dist-upgrade
<holycow> veet, oh so they have a custom install script then probably.  they are bypassing the package manager
<Anderson> LjL, YEA, sorry.
<bellemerlord> Hi, i got a Problem with my edgy. When i login, there is no wallpaper, no icons on the desktop, nautilus doesnt start anymore and a rightclick on the desktop has no effekt. Can someone pleas help me?
<LjL> Anderson: and it's often not the best way to upgrade to a *new* distribution
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<veet> of course
<Jordan_U> LjL: I know brain fart :)
<veet> but only problem is cdrom eject
<holycow> veet, sounds like their custom script sucks and doesn't want to let go of the cdrom device for some reason.  i guess you have rebooted a few times and tried a few things?
<graham> l;uci3n it said same version is available in a channel and the closed what does that mean??
<LjL> veet: have you tried typing "eject"?
<mcphail> veet: have you tried a umount -l ?
<w3ccv> I'm a new Edgy Eft user, the network device manager GUI recognizes my LinkSYS PCMCIA nic, and will connect to my home AP if it is in OPEN mode. But I cannot connect in 128bit WEP mode, hmmm!  How??
<veet> yes holycow, many times
<Luci3n> graham try saving it to your disk
<LjL> veet: and the error is?
<graham> luci3n ok
<mimi> can anyone help me configure a motorola razr v3 with multisync and evolution please
<veet> umount -l: command not found
<holycow> veet, i'm out of ideas ... the suggestions by the other folks are good ... beyond that i would haveto play with matlab to get an idea of whats going on, sorry i won't be able to help any further
<felixjet> when i start the computer, gnome dont load the apps that i left opened before close system. i mean, i dont get any "restored session". how can i fix it?
<veet> thank you holycow
<Jordan_U> veet: Any terminals open?
<Skwid_> apokryphos: thanks, i found my happiness now :) using banshee + music applet, awesome !
<veet> yes
<Anderson> What command shows my current version number?
<apokryphos> Skwid_: cool =)
<protolnx> is there a nintendo DS emulator for linux?? There are tons for m$$ i don't seem to find any for linx
<Jordan_U> veet: Are they cd'd into a dir on the CD?
<mcphail> veet: did you type umount or unmount?
<apokryphos> Skwid_: the one thing banshee has over amarok still is daapd server+client
<h00t> I have a bit of a problem I've uninstalled old automatix since i've just upgraded to latest version "edgy" ... now I installed new "automatix2" ... the problem is that it doesn't recognize any software that the old version installed ... how can i remove the old versions of the software
<w3ccv> Anderson - try `uname -a`
<apokryphos> Skwid_: amarok has started one, but it's not nearly as mature
<Anderson> w3ccv, I get the kernel version with that, but not the distrobution number.
<smallfoot-> if anyone know a hardware company that done something good or bad such as cooperate with open source or anti-competive, please add it to http://vendors.bluwiki.org/
<veet> umount
<Luci3n> graham you finished yet
<LjL> !automatix | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<graham> luci3n now it says the default kernel provides the required modules if you use the custom module you may also need the kernal module package
<Falcongrinder> does anyone know of a cd/dvd burning software that doesnt have problems?
<mcphail> veet: your system should have a umount command!
<graham> luci3n ???
<veet> andrea@andrea-laptop:~$ umount -l
<veet> Usage: umount [-hV] 
<veet>        umount -a [-f]  [-r]  [-n]  [-v]  [-t vfstypes]  [-O opts] 
<veet>        umount [-f]  [-r]  [-n]  [-v]  special | node...
<h00t> well that helps
<Jordan_U> smallfoot-: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, you will probably get a lot of suggestions there.
<graham> luci3n I am lost
<Luci3n> graham try it anyway
<veet> this is the answer
<Anderson> Is there any command for finding the distrobution number?
<mcphail> veet: are you on edgy?
<bimberi> !version | Anderson
<ubotu> Anderson: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<veet> yes
<Luci3n> graham i've just installed it on my machine here as we speak
<Lovloss> yay i did it. im backing up my HD
<mcphail> veet: maybe they removed the "lazy unmount" option. I'm using dapper...
<protolnx> is there a nintendo DS emulator for linux?? There are tons for m$$ i don't seem to find any for linx
<Lovloss> So i managed to get my girlfriend to switch to ubuntu. She got so excited by the add/remove program "You mean this is all FREEE!?"
<veet> ah ok
<iwkse> mcphail: there's too in edgy
<lechat> t
<Jordan_U> veet: Again, are any of your terminals in a directory that is on the CD, you may want to just close them all to be sure.
<veet> andrea@andrea-laptop:~$ eject cdrom
<veet> umount: /media/cdrom0: device busy
<holycow> Lovloss, nice :)
<agent> h00t: realize that automatix people have attitude problems (why they left ubuntuforums) and they think automatix is perfect and can never break any system whatsoever... hence people here don't even try helping with automatix :)
<Luci3n> Lovloss i removed XP from my machine and my wife has never used the pc since
<holycow> tell her community support is free too and point her here
<graham> luci3n I have ndiswrapper-utils_18-oubuntu2_i386.deb on my desktop is this correct?
<holycow> Luci3n, lol why? thats weird
<Lovloss> Its funny. i added linux thinking I was going to dual boot with windows xp about equally. Im now deleting XP. its worthless
<Lovloss> yes, ill definately show her the community
<graham> luci3n its a package also
<Luci3n> holycow dunno i think she is afraid
<holycow> re: automatix, we really need to start advising against ever using automatix
<h00t> i don't think that it's perfect ... i obviously just fucked my system ... just trying to fix things now... :)
<apokryphos> holycow: we do :)
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<holycow> there really needs to be a push to kill that project, its absolutely a horrible way to do anything
<Luci3n> ok now click on the utils package and install it first
<LjL> !language | h00t ;)
<ubotu> h00t ;): Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<holycow> apokryphos, oh you did add that little bit at the end :)
<holycow> nice
<Lovloss> yeah i was going to say
<graham> luci3n how do i do that (you are being an exellent help thankyou so far)
<Jordan_U> Luci3n: Just keep a big Firefox logo on the Desktop and maybe she will think, hey I know that :)
<apokryphos> holycow: forum users love it, as it goes.
<Lovloss> I cant believe how fast linux copies and moves files! Windows never wnet this fast
<holycow> h00t, if anyone installs automatix, i simply tell them to reinstall.  its painfull but a lot less painfull then actually fixing their stuff
<Lovloss> it must be the ext3 format among other things
<holycow> apokryphos, i think they only love the idea.  when they run into a problem they learn
<bobby_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<graham> luci3n be right back i am just getting a drink
<Luci3n> Jordan_U i'm afraid she is very stuck to IE and outlook MSN and it takes time for here to come round
<LjL> Lovloss, Linux also tends to be quite aggressive with file caching
<apokryphos> holycow: you'd think so, but it's still regarded quite highly there.
<Luci3n> graham I'll have a coffee thanxs
<holycow> i would go so far as to say that i would pay for an extension to the forums or some bot thing in here that whenever automatix is mentioned a huge piece of spam is posted on the thread to annoy the buggers :)
<Anderson> Is my understanding correct that gksu is used to utilize commands for graphical applications, without using the GUI?
<Lovloss> so did everyone hear about microsoft and Suse joining forces via Novell?
<holycow> apokryphos, really? wow
<grndslm> anybody using edgy and beryl on intel graphics??
<apokryphos> Anderson: gksu is used for when you need to run a graphical program as root
<Jordan_U> Luci3n: If she is REALLY stubborn, A: update her XP machine to IE7 which is different ;) or IE4Linux :)
<Lovloss> careful with gksudo
<LjL> Anderson: hm, not sure what you're saying... gksudo (and gksu) are used to run graphical programs as root
<apokryphos> Anderson: it should generally be avoided, but if you *have* to, that's the best way.
<DigitalNinja> bimberi: It's working! Thanks
<LjL> !offtopic | Lovloss
<ubotu> Lovloss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bimberi> DigitalNinja: cool. np :)
<Anderson> apokryphos, I see, thanks for clarifying.
<holycow> Lovloss, they didn't join forces, they signed an agreement on which they now disagree.  microsoft is interested in the divide/conquor strategy with respect to linux
<Luci3n> Jordan_U I updated IE for her and then she complained ;)
<Anderson> apokryphos, Why is it not recommended?
<Lovloss> gksudo should be avoided because you can do anything in it to your files, including delete system stuff
<holycow> essentially the agreement means death for novell as now windows users hate then AND linux users are strongly negative on them
<Lovloss> i see holycow, thanks
<Luci3n> Jordan_U I think she would like IE4Linux mmm, maybe
<Lovloss> good to know... but lets not stray off topic if that bothers people ^_^
<holycow> but thats my opinion, i've been wrong often :)
<h00t> holycow, wait a minute it can't be that bad... i installed some things w/ automatix ... the problem is that add/remove applet doesn't see them as installed, i gues i'll have to remove them w/ apt ... can someone tell me how to make apt check what packages i have
<apokryphos> Anderson: you can bork your system by a single wrong click and if you always run as root it undermines the whole root/user distinction that we have in wonderful Linux
<Jordan_U> Luci3n: Lucky her, IE7 doesn't worki in Linux :) , but yeah #ubuntu-offtopic
<holycow> h00t, it Is VERYT VERY VERY BAD
<LjL> h00t: "dpkg --get-selections" lists the installed (and previously installed) packages
<Lovloss> I use gksudo all the time because i have to mess with write-protected drives
<Lovloss> Just stay out of anything but /home/ or media/<something>
<holycow> if you use automatix you are bypassing the package manager and you are allowing some unknown group of people with very dubious reputations (read children with tiny egos) do a lot of nasty things to your box in the background
<apokryphos> Lovloss: why do you need root for write-protected drives?
<Anderson> apokryphos, Makes sense.
<holycow> h00t, THE REASON that it is bad, IS BECAUSE all they had to do was create a bunch of new installers and metapackages and host their own repos
<Lovloss> because they wont let me look at them, since they're not mounted logically
<Lovloss> i have to mount them via sudo, and they come with permissions
<Qwell> LjL: Got any other wiki links, perhaps one that isn't completely inaccurate? :)
<Who_> anyone know how to change the User Interface font for WINE applications?
<Lovloss> I unplugged them when i installed linux you see, so that grub wouldnt get put on the other drive... again
<h00t> holycow,  ... so it's a hack
<Lovloss> that was annoying
<apokryphos> Lovloss: you can change that; the user option
<holycow> h00t, so what you get is a custom install of some custom stuff UNDERNEATH your system, and god knows what changes are made to your box.  you just don't know
<Jordan_U> Who_: AFIK, only registry edits :(
<Lovloss> hmm? what do you mean
<LjL> Qwell: no, sorry. that's the official wiki though, so if you find better instructions, perhaps you'll want to correct the wiki
<apokryphos> h00t: the idea itself is fine and dandy, it's just badly executed in automatix's case.
<merverferker> anyone happen to know a method to connect my ipod?
<Who_> Jordan_U; yea - I'm looking at the registry now - I can't seem to find where to change it
<MsClock> Why do the Ubuntu forum people have sticks up their asses...?
<apokryphos> Lovloss: if your fstab entry has the user option then you don't require root privs to mount it
<MsClock> Damn I have a PERT chart to draw
<Qwell> LjL: well, hell
<holycow> h00t, thats basically it, the thing is, its a bad hack on a magnificent level.  building installers and packages on dpkg is so simple (lots of work but not complicated) that its so super nice to do it right
<apokryphos> MsClock: come on, language please :)
<h00t> so the big question is ... is there anything automatix CAN do that I cannot do on my own
<Lovloss> hmm i need to learn how to do that... i wont mess with it right now though, i have copying going on
<LjL> h00t: no
<Who_> Jordan_U: there seem to be a bunch of _binary_ options that might represent the font to use, but I have no idea how to generate the right stuff
<Lovloss> it wont matter in a bit though
<apokryphos> h00t: faq + documentation + wiki :)
<holycow> h00t, the thing  is you look at their work and shake your head ... you haveto work VERY VERY hard to go out of your way to build something like that when dpkg / apt are so easy to do right
<Jordan_U> Who_: If you want clearlooks there is a clearlooks theme file ( I don't use win so I don't remember what filetype themes are ) that works with WINE.
<holycow> h00t, no
<h00t> coming from debian ... all i can say ... BOW BEFORE APT-GET
<Who_> Jordan_U: have you tyried it? I tried it an all widgets rendered _really_ slowly
<Lovloss> apt-get is fine
<Lovloss> i wouldnt use anything more
<holycow> h00t, it just makes sense.  its not hard to actually do a custom anything in it
* LjL will just briefly mention that all this Automatix ranting is kind of offtopic...
<Who_> Jordan_U: they are .msstyles, as far as I have found
<holycow> this is why i kinda wince when i hear people running things like matlab installers
<rioghal> for those of you who use a wm that doesnt have a notification area in-built, i just found a very nice systray dockapp: http://sourceforge.net/projects/peksystray/
<h00t> what are "metlab" installers
<holycow> where its some shitty bash script because their devs are too lazy to setup proper build system and package things right
<Lovloss> wow. language today
<Jordan_U> Who_: Worked fine for me, but with flash 9 I have no more need for WINE, yeah .msstyles was it.
<apokryphos> holycow: come on, please watch the language
<Lovloss> you know guys, i do the sailor talk a lot too, but this is a place for intellectual discussion
<holycow> matlab is a commercial package it seems, someone here was having a hard time installintg it, partially because it uses its own installer
<Who_> Jordan_U - you don't happen to remember where you got it do you?
<brush01uk> Veet     , right click  the cd icon
<apokryphos> and as LjL notes, it's probably time to continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic now
<Jordan_U> Who_: I'll look for the link....
<Gertoly> My system isn't seeing my hdd (it's a old 95mb), how can i probe the ide channel to see if any new devices have been connected to it?
<Lovloss> lol 95 mgs? wow, that stough
<pyro> oh yea "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" and i have kde
<h00t> so ... i'll tell you what I'll try to "somehow" fix it and see if i'll break my system and have to install from scratch
<grndslm> could somebody explain to me why direct rendering isn't enabled on my computer with intel (i815) graphics??  and/or how to turn it on
<Who_> Jordan_U: don't look too hard - I've got google too :)
<Skwid_> favorite text editor guys ?
<LjL> Gertoly: ugh. i just have to wish you good luck
<Lovloss> Gertoly, just mount the drive and you should be able to get in. if its plugged up
<grndslm> Skwid, gedit
<Gertoly> yeh i know, but it isn't the size that counts right :-/
<Luci3n> graham did you get me a coffee, black no sugar please
<Lovloss> im doing that right now with an old HD of mine
<rioghal> Luci3n, hahaha
<w3ccv> emacs !!! Forever
<holycow> Skwid_, nano :) for configuring files anyway
<LjL> Skwid_: 900 people here, please don't ask what everyone's favorite editor is :-\ use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gertoly> that's the thing, i have to plug it in after i boot, or the system hangs or does not see my other hdd.
<rioghal> Skwid_, vim ftw!
<Skwid_> LjL: ok, sorry
<Lovloss> oh thats because its listed in your bios as a boot
<mjr> grndslm, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should give some clues, if you could eg. post it on pastebin.ca
<Luci3n> Skwid komodo
<din> happy franksgiving
<Lovloss> in your bios, there should be a "boot order". Take that one out of the list
<Gertoly> it's not in it
<Lovloss> thats bizarre
<grndslm> mjr: it says Screen 0 is not DRI capable...do you need more?
<h00t> This was bothering me for a while ... you know how in gnome, if you have an movie file it shows as an icon of 1 frame from the movie ... how does gnome determine what frame to pick
<Gertoly> i had this problem ~2 years ago with the same exact hdd, all i remember is i need to attach it after boot and run some kind of proble
<mjr> grndslm, yes
<iwkse> grndslm: disable composite
<Anderson> Where do I find the scripts that start daemons?
<Jordan_U> Who_: Whatever it was, I used winecfg to use the theme.
<Kingsqueak> Anderson: /etc/init.d/
<Who_> Jordan_U: yea - okay, that's what I was doing - was it just a regular theme designed for windows, r had it been tweaked for wine?
<grndslm> iwkse...comment out the lines??  because they weren't in there by default in edgy, i added 'em, and still no luck so i did comment them out already
<Ricky28269> what command locks the computer?
<Anderson> Kingsqueak, Thanks
<Gertoly> is there some sort of probe ide command i can use to recheck my ide devices?
<iwkse> grndslm: Section "Extensions"
<iwkse>         Option      "Composite" "false"
<iwkse> EndSection
<Lovloss> try fstab-l
<Lovloss> that one looks at your devices
<Lovloss> is that all he has to type guys, sudo ftsab -l
<Jordan_U> Who_: It was a regular one for windows, but the specific version of it was known to work welll in wine.
<grndslm> iwkse: weird, i'll try it
<Who_> Jordan_U: thanks - I'll keep hunting :)
<Lovloss> then "mount /dev(device) (where you want itt o go)
<Anderson> In linux scripting, would soething that looks like this (NAME=/path/folder/file) be used for defining variables within the script?
<mborohov> hey
<Gertoly> yeh i'm with you on the mounting
<NoStop> Gertoly: what are you trying to find out about your ide devices?
<redDEADresolve> can anyone point me to the beryl channel?
<mborohov> so i have a question with regards to getting an ipod working with ubuntu
<Lovloss> you can try 'lspci"
<Gertoly> you sure it's fstab -l ?
<merverferker> ?
<Lovloss> well i dunno, no one is backing me here.
<Gertoly> i'm trying to get the system to use it. i have to connect it after i boot
<mborohov> ive tried everything i can think of, but when its mounted by ubuntu automatically, i cant access it as a normal user, and furthermore, when it appears on the desktop neither amaroK nor banshee recognize it
<NoStop> to see partitions you could use fdisk -l   (that's an L)
<merverferker> i also need help with ipod
<Lovloss> see
<green_earz> Anderson: and here a link for back ground read of the init.d scripts > http://wiki.debianhelp.org/pmwiki.php/DebianHelpPages/DebianInitScripts
<Lovloss> guys, how come when i copy large amounts of files, it gets to the end and then starts lagging up my computer
<Lovloss> such as, say, right now
<Lovloss> it says its tsill copying too, and my drive is making copy noises
<Anderson> green_earz, thanks, does it cover syntax?
<Lovloss> is it unpacking a cashe?
<Skwid_> anybody figured out a nice way to get better web fonts in ubuntu ? :s
<redDEADresolve> can anyone help me with beryl? the default theme is UGLY i dont want a purplr window does anyone know how to get back to the orginal theme that white and plain?
<Skwid_> redDEADresolve: right click on the beryl in your bar
<Daviey> Anybody know what ubuntu edgy uses as the boot splash screen?
<Skwid_> emerald theme manager
<Kingsqueak> redDEADresolve: click on the ruby in the taskbar and set the theme
<mborohov> anyone have any ideas?
<Lovloss> Gertoly, i think fdisk -l is what you need
<mborohov> anyone have iT working?
<redDEADresolve> yeah i want the 1.0 default theme not the purple or pink ones they use
<grndslm> iwkse: at least X didn't crash this time...but it still complains about there not being a compisite extension....do i need the Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" and  Option "AIGLX" "true" lines??
<redDEADresolve> or at least how to access more themes, it tell me i need subversion package
<Gertoly> Lovloss: i'll try it now, but i don't remember using fdisk before.
<Lovloss> i know, but its worked for me in the past
<Lovloss> tell me what happens
<graham> luci3n lol i have my tea now ran out of coffee though
<neonempyr> Circuit simulator that works with Ubuntu?
<Gertoly> Lovloss: in the past unde what circumstance? i'm all ears
<graham> luci3n i have another problem now
<iwkse> grndslm: are you using xgl?
<Luci3n> graham yes
<grndslm> iwkse: no, i don't think i need to with aiglx, right?
<Lovloss> Well Gertoly I had two internal HDDS i had to unplug when i installed linux to my external, so itd be totally modular. so it did not recognize the drives
<Lovloss> fdisk -l showed me where they were located
<graham> luci3n it says only one software mangement tool is allowed to run at the same time
<Gertoly> no, didn't do anything
<iwkse> grndslm: ah..so you use aiglx...
<mborohov> anyone have any ideas on the ipod?
<Gertoly> i see in the man page "List the partition tables for the specified devices and then exit. If no devices are given, those mentioned in /proc/partitions (if that exists) are used."
<graham> luci3n big red stop sign with it too
<iwkse> grndslm: you should enable composite && i can't help you
<Anderson> What's the deal with commands and other things followed by a number in paranthesis
<Anderson> Question mark
<grndslm> heh...alright...thanks iwkse
<Luci3n> graham close synaptic
<Gertoly> think it just used /proc/partitions (which it isn't there)
<graham> luci3n oh yeah *slaps self in head* lol
<Gertoly> mount -t vfat isn't working either
<graham> luci3n it's installing now
<graham> luci3n it says it has installed now
<Lovloss> just type "sudo fdisk -l" thats all
<Lovloss> it wont format your disk :P
<graham> luci3n you have a good memory
<Gertoly> all this for a picture of my son...might have to just take another picture and make him stand on his knees to get that young effect :-p
<Anderson> For example when you man a command it comes back with     command (x)    with x being an integer
<Gertoly> Lovloss: that's what i did, but it didn't list anything from it, just what is working right now
<graham> luci3n what's next i have installed the first one
<Luci3n> graham now do the next
<Lovloss> try /more/fstab
<mborohov> anyone??
<mikeo1> how do i compile linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386? i cant find them anywhere
<grndslm> whoever feels like helping me with my edgy/aiglx/beryl/intel problem...have at it, here's a copy of xorg.0.log:  http://pastebin.ca/255488
<grndslm> mjr, there's my xorg.0.log above
<Lovloss> sorry! "more /etc/fstab
<Anderson> No one has information on the integer in paranthesis that follows commands and stuff when you man them?
<mikeo1> how do i compile linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386? i cant find them anywhere
<Lovloss> "more /etc/fstab" tell syou EVERYTHING that it sees, gertoly
<mat2> hi
<mat2> me mat1
<mat2> i am onther pc
<mat2> need help
<Daviey> Has anybody made a custom usplash?
<mikeo1> how do i downgrade from 2.6.15-27 to 2.6.15-26?
<mikeo1> since there are no dri modules out yet for 27
<Lovloss> any luck?
<mat2> i cant get beryl running here eiver and this pc haves nvidia
<Luci3n> graham has it finished
<graham> luci3n it has finished both are installed
<graham> luci3n now what do i have to do?
<Luci3n> graham you ndiswrapper in no fully functional
<grndslm> mikeo1, you feel like upgrading to edgy?  it typically makes installing beryl a ton easier
<mikeo1> no
<Luci3n> graham system > admin > wireless window
<mikeo1> this is running on a box that is mainly a server
<mikeo1> edgy isnt that stable
<grndslm> mikeo1, beryl on a server?
<mikeo1> only when im infront of it
<graham> luci3n do i have to conigure it or install new driver?
<mikeo1> otherwise x isnt even running when im not here
<grndslm> i haven't found a single problem with edgy and i've been running it on 3 different computers for a while
<Anderson> What's the deal with commands and other things followed by a number in paranthesis?
<Luci3n> graham have you any drivers installed
<Gertoly> damn, no luck
<mikeo1> i dont want the upgrade to nuke my pc
<Lovloss> well i tried :(
<graham> luci3n no i dont but i have the cd for my wireless card
<Gertoly> yes and thank you, because i really never knew the -L switch to fdisk :-)
<mikeo1> if there was an easy way to backup before the upgrade i would do that adn upgrade but there isnt with 200gb used
<Lovloss> ^_^
<w3ccv> Anderson - the number in () is the man section it is in.
<graham> luci3n do i have to use that?
* mikeo1 is going to try rebooting
<Luci3n> graham you'll have to get the drivers and the install them you can you normal window
<gunfus> Hello
<Luci3n> graham drivers
<Lovloss> i ask so many questions here i try to offer answers now and theen
<graham> luci3n how do i do that?>
<Luci3n> graham what do you mean??
<graham> luci3n i bet you think i am soo stupid
<grndslm> mikeo1, that's why you mount your important directories on separate partitions
<Luci3n> graham never ;)
<gunfus> doing ./configure I am seeing "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<funkyHat> Anyone got Murrine to work? :( won't work here
<gunfus> what does that mean?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell gunfus about build-essential | gunfus, you have a private message from Ubotu
<gunfus> how to resolve it?
<Gertoly> let's say the hdd is unformated and never been formatted. You do fdisk -> mount -> dd right?
<Lovloss> hmm... wmv files are a restricted format of their own huh
<graham> luci3n i have my windows install cd but what do i do to install the drivers??
<gunfus> LjL: Thanks
<Anderson> w3ccv, Thanks.
<zircx> hey guys, question, has anyone installed vmware successfully and had it fully operational, I know vmware player is available but that requires a windows image file doesn't it? you can't actually install windows using the vmware player can you?
<funkyHat> Oops.. wrong channel :/
<^Ocean^> is it possible to tell whats useing a port on my computer, what process...  im trying to run something but its saying ports already in use
<LjL> zircx: you can.
<graham> luci3n :) you should be a I.T technical support worker
<Luci3n> graham insert the CD and look for the correct .inf file
<Lovloss> let me get this straight. Linux has to not come with restricted format support because that would be potentially making profit using them, so you have to install them personally... right?
<LjL> zircx: http://www.easyvmx.com is just one way to create virtual machines for vmware
<zircx> aha
<graham> luci3n how do i find the correct one?
<Luci3n> graham no thanks i'm a software manager
<protolnx> does any one konw the channel for eternal lands
<protolnx> ?
<marltu> zircx: i've launched ubuntu in VM
<Gertoly> Lovloss: for wmv?
<Luci3n> graham trial and error
<protolnx> can I play it single player?
<LjL> Lovloss: no, it's because of patents. and it's not "Linux", it's "Ubuntu"
<Lovloss> ya
<murph2481> is there a way to get sound juicer to connect to CDDB for Audio CD Information?
<graham> luci3n i guess that is a better job lol
<Lovloss> right ubuntu
<paradox> What is the terminal command to create a new folder?
<zircx> marltu, yeah i want to install this XP Lite on vmware to see how it pans out ..
<marltu> zircx: if you want, you can ask in private or i go sleep
<LjL> paradox: mkdir
<Gertoly> you mean other distros don't have that limitation?
<paradox> LjL, thanks :)
<marltu> xp lite?
<LjL> Gertoly: yes. i guess most of them today do, though, everybody's scared of being sued
<Luci3n> graham you know ndiswrapper is used for wireless connection using windows drivers
<graham> luci3n what would happen if i were to install all of the .inf files on the cd?
<Lovloss> then its linux :D
<zircx> marltu, I'm all ears..
<protolnx> anyone know the channel for eternal lands/
<murph2481> is there a way to get sound juicer to connect to CDDB for Audio CD Information?
<Gertoly> but there is still "ways" correct?
<LjL> Lovloss: no, linux is just a kernel, it doesn't concern itself in the least with what is distributed and in which repositories etc
<graham> luci3n well i know it is now i had no clue before you told me lmao
<Luci3n> graham i don't know one should work at least probably more
<Lovloss> okie then
<Lovloss> i have to go guys, got a lot more copying to do
<Lovloss> thanks for all your hlep as usual
<graham> luci3n be back in a few moments i am going to try to get this to work
<redDEADresolve> how do i get to the beryl channel
<Luci3n> graham i'm about to get some zzz
<w3ccv> I'm a new Edgy Eft user, the network device manager GUI recognizes my LinkSYS PCMCIA nic, and will connect to my home AP if it is in OPEN mode. But I cannot connect in 128bit WEP mode, hmmm!  How??
<marltu> zircx: that's some hacked XP version ?:)
<graham> luci3n thankyou for your help very mutch appreciated
<grndslm> redDEADresolve:  type in "/join #beryl"
<graham> have you a msn hotmail account??
<Luci3n> graham once you install the driver make sure you connect to the correct DNS server 192.160.0.1 normally
<zircx> marltu, yes, bare minimal, it's had majority of it taken out ..
<Luci3n> graham no problem hope it works ok
<zircx> it's very bare bones, only 295mb of windows XP pro updated
<marltu> zircx: so where's the problem? can't make iso?
<Luci3n> graham thats 192.168.0.1 sorry typo
<zircx> http://thepiratebay.org/details.php?id=3464748&page=5
<Luci3n> graham yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<zircx> no I have the iso.. but I have only installed vmware player from the respositories
<zircx> it doesn't install the actual full workstation for vmware
<pestilence> does anybody know if the internal bluetooth that dell sells (version 355) works in ubuntu?
<graham> luci3n ok thank you, I would like too keep in touch for further help if that is ok and i can let you know how i go
<pestilence> in particular, bluetooth mice
<ezenu> isn't kernel-generic new with Edgy? What does it mean? should I stop using linux-k7? since upgrading to edgy made it so fglrx drivers don't load.
<graham> luci3n if you have a hotmail account
<Luci3n> graham ok i'll be here tomorrow daytime or definately the night
<Luci3n> graham clarkstaceyjones@hotmail.com
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<graham> luci3n ok i will be in touch and i can't thankyou enough for your help
<zircx> sorry LjL ...
<Luci3n> graham no probs good luck
<^Ocean^> is it possible to tell whats useing a port on my computer, what process...  im trying to run something but its saying ports already in use
<zircx> brainless, wasn't thinking.. doh..I think it's the opensource mentality.. you tend to think everything is free when it aint..
<murph2481> murph2481
<zircx> ok, I think I'll go and find out what VMX does..
<h00t> can anyone tell me how can i see certain packages I have installed ... something like --dpkg-selection but with wildcards and searching
<LjL> h00t: can't you use dpkg --get-selections and grep?
<LjL> h00t: like dpkg --get-selections | grep somepackagename
<LjL> anyway i'm sure dpkg has some option for that
<iwkse> h00t: ahh, you're back here lol..you wasn't so nice with me in #gnome...you little asshole
<NigelS> h00t: you mean like dpkg -l \*package\*
<Kingsqueak> h00t: dpkg -l xorg*
<Kingsqueak> yeah that
<Kingsqueak> heh
<h00t> you acused me of being indian and you are the one who don't speak english
<gunfus> LjL: the page about CompilingSoftwar/e helps.. but I am not sure I understand it that well.. so if look into the config.log I see:
<gunfus> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<gunfus> so how do I find that library?
<LjL> h00t, iwkse: stop now
<iwkse> h00t: what?? so beying indian is something bad???
<LjL> resolve your personal issues in a query please
<LjL> this is not the place for that
<Compy> Anyone here good at removing an array or mounting it? Every time I try to mkfs or mount an array it says the resource is busy or inuse yet fuser doesnt return anything on the device nor does mount
<h00t> no ... but the principal is that you don't understand what I am trying to say and you are trying to tell me that I have a problem w/ the language ...
<iwkse> h00t: you haven't explained nothing..thats the problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<h00t> ok let's try it here and see if everyone else will understand
<gunfus> LjL:  I am not sure I understand it that well.. so if look into the config.log I see:
<murph2481> is there a way to get sound juicer to connect to CDDB for Audio CD Information?
<gunfus> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<gunfus> so how do I find that library?
<zircx> erm that easyvmx is pretty impressive
<NigelS> I wonder why he wanted him to explain nothing
<LjL> gunfus: i'm not sure honestly, hold on
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@belbrrcnas11-3467435851.dial.bell.ca]  by LjL
<gunfus> LjL: okay.. I am hold
<h00t> LjL ... what's your problem you are running this place tighter than anchovie's cunt
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4574b975.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
<zircx> lol
<LjL> gunfus, have you installed build-essential yet? the library you need seems to be in there
<Hobbsee> LjL: more bots?
<gunfus> LjL:  no.. the page never said to install it
<gunfus> ohh sorry it did
<gunfus> hehe
<gunfus> I just missed that first paragraph
<LjL> gunfus: it's the most important thing that it says ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gunfus> yeah.. I reckon.. that.. but I tend to skim through first paragraph really really fast
<gunfus> first pargraph are intros
<LjL> heh not always
<gunfus> LjL: I figure heheh
<grndslm> after a "modprobe dri", i'm getting a:  "FATAL: Module dri not found"...how do i install it??  all the xserver-xorg-video-i810 and intel drivers are installed
<gunfus> LjL: Sorry about that dude
<LjL> gunfus: np
<gunfus> LjL: Things are working fine noe.. :D
<zircx> well spank me with a wooden-damn-spoon.. that was easy than I thought..
<Cpudan80> Ok everybody - need some help
<zircx> actually, that was too bloody easy ..
<Cpudan80> I am a Suse 10.1 user
<Cpudan80> but -- Suse has been misbehaving lately...
<LjL> zircx: then try compiling qemu from scratch and getting the kqemu module to work intstead
<Cpudan80> I am thinking of switching to a different distro...
<iwkse> Cpudan80: :)
<apokryphos> misbehaving?
<icepack> how has suse been misbehaving
<Cpudan80> hmm - well - it wont wake-on-lan
<zircx> LjL, is that a little more difficult, I've used qemu before but it was a little slow, I was just surprised how simple it was to create that virtual block to do an install for player..
<Cpudan80> Its built in package manager that I uninstalled keeps reappearing....
<iwkse> icepack: ..giving ass to m$
<LjL> zircx, i was sarcastic :)
<Cpudan80> iwkse: LOL!!!!!
* apokryphos sighs
<icepack> iwkse: hahah
<Cpudan80> Ok - so - I need some advice
<zircx> here I was thinking that I was going to have to install the full workstation for vmware
<LjL> zircx: it's slow because it emulates the CPU, while vmware uses it natively
<Cpudan80> What are some ubuntu pros?
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<apokryphos> Cpudan80: take a look at http://ubuntu.com :)
<Cpudan80> Yeah - I looked there... I am looking for some first hand experience
<LjL> zircx: nah, well, workstation gives you some advantages, but the player is fine for a lot of stuff
<Cpudan80> Does it support Wake-On-Lan?
<Compy> Anyone here good at removing an array or mounting it? Every time I try to mkfs or mount an array it says the resource is busy or inuse yet fuser doesnt return anything on the device nor does mount
<Cpudan80> Suse doesn't
<apokryphos> Cpudan80: it's all first hand there. The people writing the website use ubuntu :P
<Cpudan80> oh - hmm
<stalefries> Cpudan80: there's a howto for wakeonlan
<apokryphos> Cpudan80: did you ask in the channel there?
<Cpudan80> apokryphos: In the suse channel?
<Cpudan80> Yes
<iter> Cpudan80: all you need to know is apt-get
<Cpudan80> They directed me to the Ubuntu tutorial....
<iter> Cpudan80: that alone is worth its weight in gold
<Cpudan80> apt-get?
* apokryphos chuckles
<Cpudan80> Is that the ubuntu package manager?
<iter> yep
<iter> it chowns
<Cpudan80> Ok -- now - the real question
<cheesy> can someone tell me where i can get help for CSS ?
<iwkse> Cpudan80: synaptic is similar to yast
<Cpudan80> My home dir is on its own partition
<apokryphos> cheesy: #css
<Cpudan80> Can I format all but that one?
<Cpudan80> And not loose the data?
<apokryphos> yes
<iter> I would save /etc/ too
<apokryphos> (as in all distros)
<Cpudan80> etc?
<Lovloss> im having a problem with "chown -R". For some reason when i run it on this folder, not all the folders inside are affected
<Cpudan80> I have nothing in there
<iter> hah
<iter> I'm pretty sure there is something in /etc
<Lovloss> "sudo chown -R lovloss /home/lovloss/Desktop/b" should do it right?
<rioghal> Lovloss, what is the exact comand youre using?
<Lovloss> thats the command
<Lovloss> the folder is b, it sits on my desktop
<grndslm> after a "modprobe dri", i'm getting a:  "FATAL: Module dri not found"...how do i install it??  the xserver-xorg-video-i810, the xserver-xorg-video-intel, and the libgl1-mesa-dri packages are all installed
<rioghal> Lovloss, try: sudo chown -R lovloss:lovloss /home/lovloss/Desktop/b
<cheesy> thanks apokryphos
<green_earz> cheesy: http://www.htmlhelp.com/reference/css/structure.html#pseudo
<CheWaka> somebody speak spanish?
<Lovloss> still says i dont have permissions
<iwkse> huh..grndalm...so yo have a intel 915GM card..casually?
<LjL> !es | CheWaka
<ubotu> CheWaka: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<darkbishop> what is the player tat i can u to play real player file?
<CheWaka> thks
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell darkbishop about realplayer | darkbishop, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Lovloss> isnt that bizarre rioghal ?
<Lovloss> its worked before
<rioghal> Lovloss, yes, that has always worked for me.. i dont understand it
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: you didn't mess around with 'chattr' did you?  try running lsattr on the files that didn't change
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: compare the output with a 'normal' file
<stelt> Where's the hash to check the ISO with?
<Lovloss> i didnt touch chattr or even know what it is.
<Lovloss> what the!
<zircx> erm , damn it's burning all my cpu
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: for a plain file, lsattr should output all dashes
<bimberi> stelt: md5sum's are availabe at the download page
<Cpudan80_> Alright -- sorry about dropping out
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: if you see anything else there, it has special attributes
<Lovloss> i did it with a simple permission change outside of root
<Cpudan80_> My power went out
<Cpudan80_> Thank you dominion power
<Lovloss> i just selected everything , went to permissions and changed "read only" to "read and write"
<murph2481> is there a way to get sound juicer to connect to CDDB for Audio CD Information?
<Lovloss> and all the locks went away
<Cpudan80_> Ok - a couple other questions
<Cpudan80_> 1: Does ubuntu support VNC (as a built in thing like Suse?)
<Cpudan80_> 2: Why is the distro only one CD? Suse's was 5?
<rioghal> i cant get over how nice this window manager looks.. thanks to whomever packaged it for ubuntu 
<Pelo> Cpudan80,  the distro isn'T one cd it's 7 cd , or 1 dvd,  but you can install from the first cd and get the rest online
<LjL> Cpudan80_: there is a VNC client shipped by default, and also a VNC server that shares your user's desktop
<Lovloss> now how can i chown so that the folders inside wont just change permissions to me, but also allow reading and writing?
<Cpudan80_> ok thanks
<simmerz> has anyone got a prism 3 card working with ubuntu and psk? I can only seem to get it to deal with WEP
<Lovloss> they changed the owner to me, but as "access files"
<ladydoor> so I was wondering two things: (1) is it possible to install the gnus from the repos, but only have it compile itself for emacs, not xemacs (i have both installed at present, so as to try out xemacs for a change)
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: you want permissions for who for read/write, for any user?
<Lovloss> well im the only user
<Lovloss> so... lovloss is fine
<Cpudan80_> ok -- well unless Suse decides to behave itself - quick - I will move over
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: o.k.   chmod 644 file.txt  makes that file read/write for you
<slicky> are there any linux warez torrent sites where i can get the latest version of Cedega ?
<rioghal> Lovloss, you need chmod: chmod -R a+rw  will make it readable/writable (rw) to everyone (a)
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: and readable for anyone else
<icepack> slicky: btjunkie.com
<ladydoor> (2) does the dapper->edgy upgrade work in X, and if so, do i need to stop my applications (screen, xterm, emacs) in order to successfully perform it?
<simmerz> is it the hardware that doesn't support wpa or is it software?
<zircx> chown and permissions are two different things
<Lovloss> woah woah... so what would be an example of the command i might run on this folder to recursively change those permissions?
<Lovloss> because thats all confusing looking @.@
<slicky> icepack: thanks
<simmerz> Lovloss: chmod -R a+rw
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: are there subdirectories or just files?
<Pelo> ladydoor,  the update didn'T work well for me ( and a few others)  I recommend a back up of the home folder and a fresh install
<Lovloss> subdirectories by the ton
<Lovloss> ok let me try...
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: o.k. you need to do this    find /path/to/b -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: that fixes dirs
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: o.k. you need to do this    find /path/to/b -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<ladydoor> Pelo: well, i've got a separate /home partition...i was hoping to avoid a fresh install because it's a lot of work to get a usable system after a fresh install
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: that fixes the files
<ladydoor> *for me
<Lovloss> actually
<ladydoor> Pelo: do you know if it's possible to somehow make a record of what's installed at present (from the repos at any rate, i've got the source end covered) and just have apt install all that?
<Lovloss> chmod -R a+rw /home/lovloss/Desktop/b   worked
<Pelo> ladydoor,  I'm a bit of a noob (6 months) this was my first update and it screwed up,  you may be able to get it to work right, also enough ppl have had problems they may have fixed it
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: except it isn't the same effect, just note that
<Lovloss> what do you mean?
<ladydoor> Pelo: fair enough. thanks anyway!
<Pelo> ladydoor,  to answer your latest question,  I don'T know
<Kingsqueak> dir permissions are something you need to thing about a bit differently at times
<malt> anyone know any dynamic dns clients that works with ubuntu linux with domain register namecheap.com?
<Lovloss> but i can access all the files now
<simmerz> Kingsqueak: assuming the directories are already rwxr-xr-x (755) then a+rw will fix the files so that they can be accessed
<NigelS> ladydoor: dpkg -l | grep ii will output all currently installed packages
<simmerz> depending on your security, you may want u+rw or g+rw instead.
<Lovloss> i already made the folders accessible with chown
<Aragorn> hi at all!
<Kingsqueak> simmerz: a+rw allows anyone to rwx that dir right?
<green_earz> malt: aptitude show no-ip
<simmerz> Kingsqueak: only rw, but dirs are by default +x
<zircx> Lovloss, , Kingsqueak is providing you with the correct syntax for proper permissions, the files are much different to folder permissions
<Lovloss> but Kingsqueak, they are set with *me* as owner
<Kingsqueak> simmerz: right so other users can create files in his dir now, that was all the point I was making
<Aragorn> can anyone help me with the configuration of a router?
<green_earz> malt: http://www.no-ip.com/
<simmerz> Kingsqueak: with 777 on the dirs and 666 on the files, yes.
<Lovloss> but your right, it seems anyone can access my files
<Kingsqueak> simmerz: it's just sloppier
<malt> green_earz: i already have a domain
<zircx> Lovloss, directories and files permission wise should be treated differently..
<Lovloss> im confused
<Kingsqueak> simmerz: no doubt it works, just not the , erm best discipline to get in a habit of
<simmerz> Lovloss, you actually want to chmod -R o-w now to remove world access
<simmerz> Kingsqueak: indeed
<Kingsqueak> I deal with developers all day that never learned permissions ;-)
<gdb> Directories need execute (+x) in order to be able to enter them.
<zircx> for security wise i'd run with Kingsqueak's syntax, for generic i'd run with simmerz
<green_earz> malt: you can use your own domain at no-ip
<simmerz> Lovloss, if you also want to stop members of your user group associated with the files from writing, you should use g-w (you can join the two together with chmod -R og-w
<iwkse> After i saw this http://youtube.com/watch?v=G3p8IBNNd88
<iwkse> maybe i'll install beryl..:)
<malt> green_earz: its client work with linux?
<simmerz> if you want to stop them reading as well, add a 'r' after the -
<ladydoor> NigelS: interesting...could i then somehow use that to get apt-get to install all of those?
<Lovloss> well right now only my login an access the files
<Lovloss> the -R o-w worked
<Lovloss> Just fyi guys, im the only one accessing this machine. security = hackers
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: all that babbling was that basically all the options are 'right' if you want what they produced ;-)
<Kingsqueak> Lovloss: play with permissions just to get used to them
<Lovloss> okay
<Lovloss> i think its fine now. For non-lovloss people it says 'list files only'
<LjL> Lovloss, *in your home directory*, not randomly in the filesystem
<green_earz> malt: the no-ip client should be in your package list, apt-cache search no-ip
<Kingsqueak> LjL: lol yeah, thanks, good point
<Lovloss> i didnt mess with my file system, dont worry ^_^
<Lovloss> chown /   would do some bad stuff huh
<malt> green_earz: nope
<malt> green_earz: I didn't find nothing
<malt> malt@malt-server:~$ apt-cache search no-ip
<malt> malt@malt-server:~$
<beasty> lol
<icepack> malt: sources updated?
<Lovloss> I stay away form anything outside of /home unless its under /media when im looking at another unmounted drive
<Lovloss> and at that point i mount it
<zircx> Lovloss, it's just a good proper habits to get use to, it's like washing your hands after you take a piss and eating food afterwards.. some people would take a piss with food in their mouths others would wash first , not dry and then eat, whilst the proper way to go about it would be to, eat first, then take a piss and then dry your hands properly.. it's just good practice for doing things correctly the first time
<Lovloss> seems to me that's a good rule of thumb
<malt> icepack: should be, i runned the upgrade command and update
<Lovloss> got you, thanks =)
<Lovloss> bye guys, thansk again! ^_^
<dubious> hey ubuntu folks
<dubious> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<dubious> and i'm trying to get my wireless to work
<Kingsqueak> zircx: lol I need to bring you into management meetings
<dubious> how do i see what wirless connections are available?
<dubious> i tried typing it in along with the wep key but no luck
<blameless> is your wifi card even identified?
<dubious> yes
<simmerz> so can i get a PRISM based card working with WPA? its not prism54.
<dubious> i went to uh network in the admin
<soulfire41> Hello...I burned the Ubuntu IA64 ISO to CD, and the installer came up..but whenb it tried to load components from the cd, it then said cd drive contains a cd that cannot be used for the install...
<zillabox> i got this message in my dhcpd server - dhcpd self-test failed
<zillabox> i need help. im working with a new dhcp server
<zillabox> anyone, please
<zircx> Kingsqueak, only if they pay me for my proper consultation
<zircx> lol
<zillabox> should i put 1st 192.168.1.1 in eth0 using ifconfig?
<zillabox> i got this message in my dhcpd server - dhcpd self-test failed
<zillabox> i need help. im working with a new dhcp server
<simmerz> anyone got a hostap card working fine with wpa????
<zillabox> anyone, please
<zillabox> should i put 1st 192.168.1.1 in eth0 using ifconfig?
<soulfire41> Is there a reason that causes the cd install to say the cd cannot be used for the install?
<dubious> maybe the cd is scratched?
<soulfire41> hmm
<zircx> erm damn i think this vmplayer is sucking the life out of my system.. damn it might have something to do with x / beryl ..
<soulfire41> actually.....it has a couple little tiny ones
<dubious> did you run the cd check thing on the livecd bootup options?
<dubious> it checks all the cd sectors
<dubious> i think
<Frankle> hello
<kayxray> soulfire41, are you using a rewritable?
<confusco> can anybody tell me why I'm getting an "Authentication required" dialog box accessing a Windows share on the network, even though there is no password set? what do I do?
<Frankle> can I paste an image here? My ubuntu becomes unresponsive at what seems to be at the desktop
<kayxray> confusco: don't supply a password
<confusco> doesn't work
<confusco> and what am I supposed to use for the username?
<Frankle> Can someone please take a look at this and let me know if there's any obvious reason for it? http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/7268/1122061941ll1.jpg
<kayxray> For me, I've always used my username for the username (but anything works for me) and a blank pass.
<Frankle> This is running ubuntu from DVD, I've not yet been able to install as it becomes un responsive there
<kyawzin> Does anybody know this error when installing Ubuntu "Buffer I/O error device hdd Ubuntu logical block"?
<Jordan_U> Frankle: How much memory does the computer have?
<simmerz> could be any number of things! ranging from a dodgy dvd burn, to iffy memory
<confusco> Frankle, maybe you should run the "check this cd for defects"
<Frankle> 2gb Jordan_U
<kayxray> Weird pic, Frankle.
<Frankle> had to use my phone, sorry for quality :P
<confusco> boot from CD and do the "check cd for defects"
<Frankle> the image in the middle is distorted which is weird
<Frankle> I'll try that thanks
<Frankle> Hopfully I can use my keyboard, it seems unresponsive also...I unfortunately don't have any other keyboards to use
<Frankle> I have to wait for the timer to count down
<abyssinia> Does anyone know i install the nesses but i can't start it
<confusco> what timer?
<confusco> oh
<confusco> on that options screen?
<Frankle> yes
<confusco> what keyboard do you have?
<Frankle> It's a microsoft USB keyboard
<confusco> hm
<txx2> guys, can someone please send me a default xorg.conf please?
<Frankle> I was told to try holding left and right for 3 seconds
<cmweb> Im only in here to keep my bot out
<simmerz> txx2: have you tried running X --config as root?
<txx2> simmerz,  I'm currently using mepis becaue I'm basically locked out of ubuntu. I edited the xorg.conf and it kicks me out every time.
<simmerz> txx2: what are the errors?
<Frankle> Any idea if using it on a DVD could cause it to become unresponsive?
<Stormx2>  UUID=44A6-9501 /media/Stuff vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1 <-- in /etc/fstab. I want this to be world writeable (at the moment the permissions are drwxrwx--- ). How do i change this line to reflect this?
<gop> !audigy
<txx2> simmerz,  can't remember, but I get a blue box in the middle saying that something has gone wrong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simmerz> best thing to do is to pastebin your xorg.conf file and let someone help you fix it. i doubt its a major thing
<gop> !audgiy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audgiy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> gop: /msg the bot.
<simmerz> txx2: need to know that "something
<ladydoor> Stormx2: change umask to 000 or 111 (111 if you don't want any execute permissions)
<txx2> it's about the xorg/video
<w3ccv> txx2:  I've got a file ready
<Stormx2> ladydoor: Thanks.
<gop> how come I am getting NO sound
<simmerz> txx2: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ladydoor> Stormx2: umask is kind of the opposite of chmod as far as the numbering system goes
<gop> from my sound card a creative audigy card
<ladydoor> Stormx2: np
<txx2> simmerz,  for some strange reason, mepis doesn't like mounting ubuntu
<Stormx2> ladydoor: heh okay. Then mount -d right?
<ladydoor> Stormx2: i guess so
<simmerz> txx2: is ubuntu installed on an ext3 partition?
<Stormx2> ladydoor: Oh I think its  -a
<txx2> w3ccv,  could you host this temporarily?.. (the file) looks like it's not going to send. Sorry for the trouble.
<txx2> simmerz,  yeah
<simmerz> txx2: mount -t ext3 /dev/hdX /mnt/ubuntu (or wherever)
<simmerz> txx2: if you're using SATA then /dev/sdX
<ladydoor> Stormx2: i honestly haven't looked at the manual in a while, but that's probably it. skimming just now i didn't see a -d option at all
<simmerz> and that will give you access to the drive
<txx2> simmerz,  using laptop, it's ide.
<simmerz> txx2: ok. so probably hda1 then
<Stormx2> ladydoor: Still no good.
<txx2> it keeps saying "mount: mount point /mnt/ubuntu does not exist
<txx2> "
<Stormx2> ladydoor: Same permissions as before.
<ArrenLex> txx2: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<green_earz> gop: check what the driver should be > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Stormx2> ladydoor: I'll just reboot into windows for today... its not too important.
<family> restricted formats
<ladydoor> Stormx2: k...that's odd though, since that's s'posed to work :-(
<family> what repos has the w32codecs ?
<ladydoor> Stormx2: good luck
<ArrenLex> !w32codecs
<green_earz> gop: then lsmod and see if can see it
<txx2> "mount: special device /dev/hd1 does not exist
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<txx2> "
<Stormx2> ladydoor: it probably will after a reboot.
<confusco> txx2, you still having problems?
<txx2> confusco, yes
<Stormx2> ladydoor: But its 2:15am and I have school tomorow, I cba with this XD
<simmerz> Stormx2: you got the umask sorted out?
* Stormx2 gets out the Pro Plus ready for the morning
<ladydoor> Stormx2: well, you don't have to reboot linux except for kernel upgrades
<confusco> what did you edit in xorg.conf that made it not work?
<ArrenLex> txx2: try /dev/hda1
<tensor> how do i get the maximum capacity of a hard disk?
<ladydoor> Stormx2: have a good day of school
<Stormx2> I'll try, thanks for all the help!
<simmerz> Stormx2: you want to change the umask to 000
<confusco> tensor, explain
<simmerz> 007 means that all 7 bits of the mask are removed.
<Pelo> tensor,  if you are talkinga bout the swap , don't mess with it , it is very usefull
<green_earz> tensor: you can tweek it up a bit with hdparm
<ArrenLex> tensor: sudo fdisk -l | grep Disk
* Pelo needs to fix his typing problem 
<ladydoor> simmerz: stormx2 left
<slicky> hey, i have some trubbels instaling wineCVS.. when i run the sh script it gives me an error : test: 18: ==: unexpected operator
<slicky> InstallAOCedega.sh: 23: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<slicky>         how can i fis this=?
<txx2> wow ArrenLex  confusco  it works... ok, I'm checking the log file, thanks for all your help.. I miss ubuntu very much
<ArrenLex> slicky: try "bash configure"
<simmerz> ladydoor: a little too late
<kupesoft> What are the good online FPS for ubuntulinux?
<ladydoor> simmerz: sorry
<ArrenLex> slicky: no configure scripts will be harmed in the running of that command.
<Pelo> txx2,   and ubuntu misses you too
<Jordan_U> Frankle: Does the caps lock light turn on when you press it? If so does ctrl+alt+F2 bring you to a terminal ( press ctrl+alt+F7 to get back ) ?
<tensor> ArrenLex: thanks, that did it
<tensor> bye peeps
<ArrenLex> tensor: no problem.
<levander> I've got a new network card in my box.  How do I tell dapper to re-detect my new network card?
<slicky> ArrenLex:  hm, just gen another err msg.. file cant be found
<slicky> get*
<ArrenLex> slicky: then... what sh file are you trying to run?
<simmerz> txx2: the Xorg.0.log will tell you what is wrong when it tries to run x.org. resolve that error, and you'll be away
<confusco> does anybody have an idea why my game is quite a bit slower in Linux than in Win? I've installed the nvidia driver correctly and direct rendering is on.
<slicky> ArrenLex: WineCVS.sh
<txx2> simmerz,  I have the log, where is that website to post clipboards?
<ArrenLex> slicky: then run "bash WineCVS.sh" I guess.
<simmerz> txx2: rafb.net/paste
<family> where is a good place to get a source list for Edgy ?
<slicky> ArrenLex:  oh it worked :D thanks
<ladydoor> confusco: are you emulating it with something? that's going to eat memory...
<malt> anyone here run a dynamic dns client on there linux box?
<ArrenLex> family: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<ArrenLex> family: all you need
<w3ccv> Txx2: the file can be found at http://mike.vorefamily.net/thewoodenradio/images/xorg.conf  get it soon, I'll kill it in a day or so
<confusco> ladydoor, no
<markstos> levander
<txx2> w3
<txx2> thanks got it
<green_earz> family: run the command sudo apt-setup and pick a http mirror
<levander> markstos: yeah?
<txx2> http://rafb.net/paste/results/AUcPax19.html < my xorg.0.log
<markstos> levander: check out the output of dmesg: I think it might be recognized automatically. It wasn't, I Take it?
<simmerz> txx2: sort out those font dirs as a first thing. but they are warnings, not major
<levander> markstos: it wasn't
<txx2> simmerz,  Not a professional over here unfortunately :P
<markstos> levander: did you google to check compatibility?
<markstos> levander: I know that at least some wireless cards are automatically detected.
<levander> markstos: i can get it to work manually loading a kernel module, but i want to use the ubuntu utilities to have the system load that kernel module every time i boot
<markstos> levendar: ah. Add the module name to /etc/modules
<markstos> levander: I don't know of there is a GUI way to do that... I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and haven't needed to do that before.
<levander> markstos: okay, thanks
<simmerz> txx2: what is the exact error you get?
<levander> markstos: i was hoping to learn something about ubuntu commands to do it for me, but screw it, i give up
<levander> markstos: thanks for help
<markstos> levander: you are welcome.
<txx2> I am not sure, but as it starts to load.. about 5 seconds in on the black loading screen, it haults then says something about restarting. If you want I can go try it again and take down the stuff it says to me
<simmerz> txx2: might be useful
<txx2> ok brb
<confusco> does anybody have an idea why my game is running slow? I've installed the nvidia driver correctly and direct rendering is on.
<Novagenesis> hello...got a minor worry...just wanna make sure the world won't end
<Novagenesis> I can't get into linux (any distro) without using the noapic boot option
<Novagenesis> i'm currently installing ubuntu
<Novagenesis> should I do anything to resolve this....is this a big deal?
<Novagenesis> i have a very new motherboard, budget high-end Abit
<cheatersrealm> can you use the edgy livecd to install with raid?
<cheatersrealm> (software)
<Novagenesis> I have googled alot and haven't found a solid answer to noapic problems
<simmerz> Novagenesis: just add it to your grub line after the install
<Novagenesis> simmerz: yeah, but i mean, is that safe? is there a cost to doing that?
<Novagenesis> I don't know what APIC is to know if it's a big deal
<Beryllium> What's Ubuntu's GUI package manager called?
<LjL> Beryllium: Synaptic
<Novagenesis> Beryllium:  Syn....what Ljl said
<markstos> Novagenesis: ACPI is a power management system, most useful on laptops.
* Novagenesis hands LjL a yoohoo
<Pelo> Beryllium,  gtk ?
<Pelo> oh, nvm
<LjL> :)
<Novagenesis> oh, I take it that there's no need for it on a Desktop then! woohoo
<Beryllium> could someone do a quick check and see if it has Stanford's Folding client there? I have a friend in a far away land who is trying to learn Ubuntu, and I don
* Pelo thought he meant something else 
<Beryllium> I don't  have much experience with it
<markstos> Novagenesis: It's not necessary. 'apm' can also be used, or neither on a desktop or server.
<Pelo> Beryllium,   no experience necessary
<simmerz> Novagenesis: not that i know of. best is to google it.
<Pelo> Beryllium,  system > admin > synaptic
<Novagenesis> ok, problem 2 on my list is that I installed nvidia, and nvidia read as the driver... nvidia's manager tools worked just fine...but i wasn't getting any accelleration for my 7600 GT OC card
<Novagenesis> i can't do much re: that anyway because i'm mid-install for a fresh start (so sue me, I tried suse a bit, and flopped worse)
<Beryllium> thank you pelo :)
<markstos> Beryllium: For basic app installs, "gnome-app-install" is simpler and nicer, and also installed by default.
* Pelo is glad he got it right 
<Beryllium> synaptic isn't installed by default?
<markstos> Beryllium: They both are.
<Beryllium> awesome :) thanks
<markstos> gnome-app-install is simpler and easier. synaptic is advanced.
<Novagenesis> anyone know what's up when proprietary nvidia drivers are flashing the logo, and running X, but no accelleration is occuring?
<Novagenesis> ftr, I used automatix to install them
<Pelo> Beryllium,  the only real diff is that gnome app is a bit more noob orientted while synaptic list all indivitual packages
<Beryllium> Novagenesis: Perchance, are you running an oddly-designated chipset? Like a mobile one, or an OEM one?
<Novagenesis> neither... BFG standard 7600 GT OC
<gop> hey
<Novagenesis> maybe the OC is an issue?
<simmerz> Novagenesis: you may need to set RenderAccel to true in xorg.conf
<gop> how come I get no sound via my sound card pci audigy card
<Beryllium> The OC sucks. I can't watch that show.
<Novagenesis> ok, i'll give that a try soon as i got the install done and run automatix for it
<Pelo> Beryllium,  yeah you sound more like a "one tree hill" kind of guy
<Beryllium> try "The Unit"
<Beryllium> or, for that matter, "Dexter"
<Novagenesis> Beryllium: for that matter, I don't know any of those shows...just realize dyou're talking tv....I don't watch tv :)
<gop> I get no sound what so ever
<Pelo> I'll confess to finding dexter oddly entertaining
<simmerz> Novagenesis: there may be some others, worth reading the nvidia release notes and docs
<Milos_SD> hello all...
<Novagenesis> simmerz: good point
<Novagenesis> ill confess to finding Neurotically Yours very entertaining
* Pelo goes back on topic now
<dope> how do i give my login root permissions
<Beryllium> Pelo: One of the most hilarious things about the show is that the opening credits tend to disturb me on a far deeper level than the episode content itself.
<mcrandello> dope: sudo -i in a console
<gop> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mcrandello> dope: type exit when you are done
<dope> well how do i make it always have root permissions
<Milos_SD> why all drop down menu are behind flash when viewing web page in linux?
<dope> so i'm not typing sudo apt-get install * all the time
<mcrandello> create a root login and login as root :)
<dope> i can't give my login root?
<mcrandello> sudo -i will work until you type exit
<dope> yea i know
<mcrandello> so you don't have to type sudo at all after that
<Milos_SD> I have that problem even on adobe.com web site...
<preaction> dope, the idea is you don't WANT your normal users to have root permissions always...
<Novagenesis> there's a faq somewhere...i have no clue where, but I kinda like it this way..easy to keep from screwing up
<Lovloss> hmm, how can i get access to gparted?
<dope> oh
<dope> :/
<mcrandello> also (dangerous) add you to the root, sudo and I think shadow dirs and you'll never have to type a password again
<mcrandello> s/dirs/groups
<confusco> does anybody have an idea why my game is running slow? I've installed the nvidia driver correctly and direct rendering is on.
<mcrandello> you'll still have to type sudo but it won't bug you for a password
<Milos_SD> anyone?
<dope> why's it dangerous?
<Lovloss> i thought you could run gparted without the live cd
<bimberi> dope: It's a good idea to get used to sudo.  It means better security and less chance of stuffups.
<Novagenesis> confusco: have you tested glxgears to see if you're actually using accelleration?
<preaction> dope, because now anybody can open a terminal and type "sudo rm -rf /"
<Novagenesis> confusco: then, what game is "my game"?
<mcrandello> what bimberi said
<confusco> yes I have
<mcrandello> personally I like to live dangerously
<dope> hm
<confusco> at least, I think
<confusco> game: Tribes 2
<Novagenesis> confusco: what game is it?
<cheatersrealm> not everyone can do that, it's the sudoers file that handles it
<Pahalial> Question: Upon selecting a LAMP server installation, will I be prompted as to whether I want to install such things as samba during the installation, or would that need to be done afterwards?
<Novagenesis> confusco: ok, what're you running it througH? is it linux native?
<confusco> native
<Jordan_U> dope: If you run a program it can do whatever it wants, not running as root is the main reason ( although there are many others ) that linux is secure and windows has viruses.
<mcrandello> although it would be irresponsible to give advice that could hose your box without warning you
<dope> can the tar command unarchieve zip files?
<luca> hi everyone
<Milos_SD> why all drop down menu's are behind flash when viewing web page in linux?
<bimberi> Pahalial: afterwards (i'm fairly sure)
<luca> is there a channel for webcam support?
<Pahalial> alright, thanks bimberi
<preaction> dope, it can unarchive gz and bz files
<Novagenesis> poor, poor linux, so ignored on the virus front... everyone, always use root...think of the poor VIRUSES
<dope> is there a way to unzip zip files in linux?
<Novagenesis> sorry :) I"m buggin while ubuntu installs
<preaction> dope, yes, sudo apt-get install unzip
<Jordan_U> !zip | dope
<ubotu> dope: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mcrandello> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1782430 <<-- anyone ever see this one before? I have the same problem
<Kingsqueak> unzip
<dope> ok cool thx
<bimberi> Novagenesis: lol
<mcrandello> dope there's also an unzip command from the command line that will do it
<luca> sudo apt-get install ark
<Jordan_U> dope: Or just double click the .zip file :)
<luca> mcrandello: why using command line when there are nice GUI programs? :D
<dope> oh
<dope> haha ok thx yall
<luca> or right click - Extract ;-)
<jonduf_> hi
<Novagenesis> luca: why use GUI programs when a commandline is faster?
<mcrandello> luca: I try not to use ark, I called a boycott when it started puking on rar files using d&d
<jonduf_> does anyone know how to use the python bindings of gnome-vte? I can't find documentation for it anywhere
<luca> is there a channel for webcam support by the way?
<dope> is there a way to setup the gmail web interface as my default mail client?
<confusco> no, not faster
<luca> mcrandello: what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> luca: Not that I know of, here is probably your best bet.
<luca> Novagenesis: I know they are faster, but eye wants its part
<mcrandello> luca, open a rar file, drag the contents to the desktop, cleanup on aisle ark
<Milos_SD> Question: why all drop down menu's are behind flash when viewing web page in linux? I don't have that problem in windows... :(
<Zweideutig> Does Ubuntu's installer use X11?
<mcrandello> luca, it says something about the clipboard being empty
<liquidboy> how do i find out what processor i have? i know i'ts an amd, but nothing else
<luca> Milos_SD: have you installed flash player beta 9?
<Jordan_U> Milos_SD: Flash 7 or flash 9 ?
<Zweideutig> Does Ubuntu's installer use ncurses?
<bimberi> dope: i very much doubt it, you can use configure mail clients to work with gmail though
<bimberi> liquidboy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Novagenesis> Zweideutig: Actually, I just installed ubuntu from Gnome while chatting in this very room...
<Milos_SD> luca, yes a have
<luca> mcrandello: gimme a sec, I do *not* have any rar files with me on this pc! :D
<dope> hm ok
<Lovloss> i tried qtparted and it couldnt find anything but my working drive
<luca> Milos_SD: I have not noticed anything, I cannot help you I fear :(
<Frankle> I just ran the disc check, everything is fine
<Milos_SD> Jordan_U, flash 7 (opera)and flash 9 beta 2 (firefox 1.5 and 2)
<Novagenesis> speaking of live cds and the like...i will be back..have to reboot
<Lovloss> i want to re-partition one of my internal drives
<mcrandello> seriously though I think this is a bug in k3d, maybe needs some field in the deb or something to get by pycentral
<Zweideutig> How graphical is the Ubuntu installer?
<bimberi> Zweideutig: the Desktop installer uses python/gnome, alternate is text based - not sure if its ncurses though
<Frankle> I also tried to boot with the safe graphics mode, still distorts the graphics and becomes un responsive
<liquidboy> bimberi, sweet, cheers
<Lovloss> completely graphical
<mcrandello> Zweideutig: it's a liveCD with an install icon on the desktop, that graphical :)
<bimberi> liquidboy: np :)
<cento> hi
<lakcaj> Zweideutig, there's a "live install" on the CD that most people will download, but if you download the ubuntu alternate CD, then it will be ncurses
<bimberi> Zweideutig: graphical and only 6 steps
<PMantis> Hello. I just build a new Ubuntu 6.10 server. I rebooted, and it just sits there, without starting any services. It took 10 minutes for me to login!
* Pelo 's favorite part is the text field to try the keyboard selection to make sure it is the right one 
<Jordan_U> Milos_SD: It's Beta, they are probably trying to do direct rendering but don't know how to do it properly, the flash people scare me with their lack of knowlage when it comes to linux...
<Milos_SD> but why flash 7 don't work ? it is final version, not beta :)
<Jordan_U> Zweideutig: There is also an Alternate ncurses install option though.
<Novagenesis> back..not sure if this is the nick I used, or not though
<Frankle> grr
<Jordan_U> Milos_SD: For the same reason sound doesn't sync in flash 7 even though it is final, the flash devs are incompetent.
<Frankle> ubuntu have problems with nvidia?
<Lovloss> i keep thinking i have it figured out
<bipolar> does anyone know what happened to the 'radeon' driver in Edgy?
<bipolar> not fglrx, the open source radeon driver...
<Lovloss> Guys, seriously, i want to edit the partition on an internal drive that is not mounted logically. Can i do it like i did with gparted on the install disk?
<bipolar> is it wrapped up in 'ati' now?
<Milos_SD> Jordan_U, I don't have any sound problem with flash... youtube works perfectly :)
<Jordan_U> Frankle: No, how did you try to install the drivers?
<Novagenesis> is automatix the best way to get nvidia set up?
<luca> sorry went offline
<Milos_SD> a have problem with drop down menu over flash
<Milos_SD> :)
<GionnyBoss> I have just installed Ubuntu... I had Fedora Core 5 before... and Ubuntu is quite different... can anybody help me settings all the things in the right way, please?
<slicky> anyone know why the make thingy stops when i try to install WineCVS ?  the howto says that i have to install flex-old to solve the problem.. but i have done that.. and ii still get a err msg
<luca> in any case, no pm for me, I am not registered yet
<Frankle> I havent had a chance to install anything, it locks up the second it gets to the desktop after I run ubuntu
<projkt4> hi, i cant get totem to play files over the network, i get cannot read from resource
<bimberi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> Milos_SD: But it isn't in synch in flash 7 , that is a fact, it doesn't work anywhere.
<stalefries> !anybody | GionnyBoss
<ubotu> GionnyBoss: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Frankle> the graphic it shows is garbled
<Frankle> I get mouse movment, that's all
<Lovloss> there's an nvidia patch in the add/remove programs
<projkt4> do i have to do the windows equivilent of mapping a drive?
<slicky> !anybody | WineCVS
<ubotu> WineCVS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> Milos_SD: They have fixed that in fash 9 though.
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: automaitx is not a really good idea :(
<GionnyBoss> ok sorry... I don't know my root password... what is it? with sudo I can use root account, but I'd like to know root password
<gennro> ?
<mcrandello> GionnyBoss: there isn't one at first
<Lovloss> :(~ i wanna repartition my internal harddriiiiive
<Kingsqueak> GionnyBoss: there isn't one, if you need a root prompt, just do  sudo -s
<bimberi> GionnyBoss: Ubuntu sets everything up in the right way.  You just need to modify your perception :-)
<Milos_SD> Jordan_U, what? sound synch, or flash over drop down menu's?
<Novagenesis> joejaxx:  thanks for not botspammin like the other person did....so what's particularly wrong with automatix?
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: your sudo password is the same thing as your account password
<projkt4> does anybody have experiance playing video and audio over their lan?
<luca> root password is the same for sudo
<Lovloss> but i can only seem to edit my external where linux is
<Jordan_U> Milos_SD: Sound synch
<mcrandello> GionnyBoss: they discourage using one as well, use gksudo for graphical apps you want to run as root
<GionnyBoss> ok sorry... it's just that I'm costumed with Fedora Core and I used to open a terminal and type "su" :P
<Milos_SD> :)
<Kingsqueak> GionnyBoss: just do sudo -s
<luca> well you can
<luca> if you abilitate it
<mcrandello> GionnyBoss: to becone "root" use sudo -i then put in your own password
<GionnyBoss> thanks mcrandello
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: it use scripts and things are not packaged right, it can break your system, you might not see it presently but when you go to update or upgrade to a newer release things are going to break it has happened to alot of people with edgy despite the authors little statement about this channel on the website :(
<F28> I Love unubtu
<txx2> simmerz,  phew...  http://flickr.com/photos/10043466@N00/
<paradox34690> hey, i have 2 questions. I'm new to Linux and have no clue what I'm doing just yet. I'm using (or attempting to use) XMMS in my Ubuntu 6.10 installation. Upon trying to open a web link to stream some music, I'm getting an error that says "Totem could not play 'mmsh://bdcast-greatermedia-wmgk-fm.wm.llnwd.net/bdcast_greatermedia_wmgk-fm?MSWMExt=.asf' No URI handler implemented for "mmsh"". How can I fix it?
<Milos_SD> i'm not interested in sound synch, I'm interested in flash on web sites over drop down menu's
<GionnyBoss> hey guys, you are great... on #fedora channel I didn't have all this help so quickly :)
<Novagenesis> joejaxx: fun....guess i still gotta go the way I went in Dapper with my last system
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: yeah probably so
<Novagenesis> not fond of self-nuyking
<luca> paradox, try some other player
<luca> I advise kmplayer, mplayer, amarok
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: haha yeah me either, i just wish there was a way to educate people about automatix
<projkt4> if i wanted to play an .avi that is being shared on my network by a windows pc am i able to play it without having to download it to my pc?
<GionnyBoss> another thing... how can I install all plugins for audio-video (mp3, divx) and flash player... and all this stuff? can you suggest me a web page with a tutorial, please?
<Who_> paradox: probably :) - have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<PMantis> How can I diagnose a S-L-O-W booting Edgy install? It took 25 minutes to give me a login prompt!
<projkt4> im using edgy
<confusco> does anybody have an idea why my native game(Tribes 2) is running slow(Half FPS of Win). I've installed the nvidia driver correctly and direct rendering is on.
<paradox34690> Well, I'm used to using WinAMP, so I'm looking for something that's universal in that aspect.
<Novagenesis> ok, here's a question... how solid is 64 bit support? ..i'm on a dual-core Athlon64 in a 386 kernel...should I download the A64 kernel instead?
<Novagenesis> paradox34690: xmms
<cheesy> paradox34690: xmms
<cheesy> :)
<Who_> paradox34690: have a look above at what I posted if you missed it :) I got your name wrong
<joejaxx> paradox34690: yeah xmms is really close to winamp :)
<fourat> how to erase a CD ? not using k3b
<Novagenesis> cheesy: jynx you owe me a yoohoo? :)
<paradox34690> Nova, Cheesy, all aparently, That's the reason i'm getting that message...
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: i do not know as i do not have 64bit pcs well i do but they are old sun sparcstations haha 233mhz
<Who_> paradox34690: If you want a player that will play _everything_ you throw at it then you can't go far wrong with VLC
<GionnyBoss> I'd like to install nVidia drivers and all codecs and plugins useful for a desktop environment... how can I do it?
<Novagenesis> will the system explode on me (software-wise) if I swap kernels from 32 to 64 bit without fully reinstalling?
<projkt4> xmms will not play .mp3 files over the network either
<projkt4> right now i'm just connecting via smb
<wimpies> I am looking for the dbgp debugger client ... is there a package for it ?
<paradox34690> hmmm... okay, I'll have to try out VLC then...
<paradox34690> thanks guys...
<malt> Hello, is it insecure to use dynamic dns clients, where the information is in config of the domain?
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: i do not know for sure but i do not think it will
<paradox34690> anything special I should know about installing it?
<Who_> paradox36490: But I find gstreamer with all the plugins (add multiverse as a repository and then use synaptic to  add anything with gstreamer in the name - ugly, bad, etc)
<malt> is there anyway to encrypt this?
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: if you are going to try it make sure you install 64bit and then reboot into it
<bimberi> fourat: sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc blank=fast (blank=all will do a complete erase) - hdc is a guess, your CD writer may be a different device
<projkt4> is there a different room i should be asking these questions?
<Who_> paradox34690: didn't finish my sentence - gstreamer with all plugins works nicely
<red|rain> hey everyone ^_^ i'm updating my machine, but i'm getting very slow download speeds. Right now i'm downloading at 16kb/s when my max at 40k if i'm lucky. I used to be able to download at my full speed of 270k.
<flavioribeiro> i have a 'rar' file that constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive, how can i unzip?!
<tanubis_> I'm trying to get cedega to play starcraft on my averatec laptop...  Cedega has default settings with starcraft that work for most people, but for me when I try to use it I get the game in a small section of my screen at the top left, and the rest of the screen is black.  Anyone know of anything that would cause video errors like this?
<flavioribeiro> actually i have 2 files that one needs the other one to unzip
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: then after a couple of days (or hours or minutes depending on how your system feels ) if everything is stable then remove the 386
<Pelo> RedKrieg,  if you are talknign about the  dapper to edgy update ,it is terriblty slow
<Novagenesis> lol...interesting... Synaptic only sees x86 stuff...how do I add 64-bit capability to my apt?
<Who_> tanubis: are you sing anything like XGL, compiz, beryl?
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: did you install the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<GionnyBoss> hey guys... I can't understand nothing here... I have just installed Ubuntu... I guess I should add a repo and then install all the codecs / plugins... what should I do? I'm new to Ubuntu
<fryfrog> when i setup ubuntu, it asked me which nic i wanted to use as primary eth0 or eth1.  I picked eth0 and would like to change to eth1, but am not sure where this setting is.  anyone know?
<Novagenesis> no, joejaxx, I installed the 32-bit...i was thinking of trying to update on the fly ;)
<red|rain> Pelo, actually it's any sort of update or download on both Dapper/Edgy and my edgy to Feisty upgrade.
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: haha :)
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: you want to look at the restricted formats page
<Novagenesis> hey,. it's not the gutsiest (dumbest) move I've ever made
<tanubis_> Who_ to be honest, not entirely sure.  I've never tried gaming on a laptop, my knowledge of video-based things in general is pretty sketchy as I've always just used it for coding.
<Novagenesis> and I'm more than willing to stick with ext3 :-D
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: it will tell you how to enable certain stuff
<Who_> paradox34690: doing it the gstreamer way means lots of apps will work
<Pelo> red|rain,  I understand but I can'T help
<GionnyBoss> joejaxx: what are the restricted format page?
<tanubis_> Who_ how would I check that?
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: haha that was not dumb :P i actually use reiserfs
<Novagenesis> upgrading a partially installed hoary into dapper is the dumbest thing I've tried...and that blew up at me
<joejaxx> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: the first link in that post
<Novagenesis> joejaxx: yeah, but reiser's a killer now ;P
<Who_> tanubis: have you got wobbly windows or have you done anything special to enable special visual effects (given that you don't know - you almost certainly haven't :))
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: :D
<red|rain> Pelo, what ubuntu server are you downloading from, I have tried Canada (Ca), USA (US) and (UK)
<paradox34690> Who: Yeah, already downloading VLC... Not really looking for much work just yet. Like I said, I'm new to this..
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: lool  :P
<tanubis_> Who_ nope, definatley not.
<Fracture> I have an edgy installation using evolution 2.8.1  I am unable to get junk filtering working.  I have installed the packages for both spamassian and bogofilter, the plugins are enabled and I have even trained 2000 junk messages.
<GionnyBoss> joejaxx, thanks... I'm going to have a look at that
<Who_> tanubis: what kind of graphics chipset are you using?
<Novagenesis> joejaxx: but yeah...erm...so I take it doing an on-the-fly upgrade is totally impossible?
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: you are most welcome
<Who_> tanubis: and do you have the default or the propriety drivers?
<euquita> testing
<dope> so when i click on places and then select an ftp resources it opens it in firefox.  how do i just get it to open it in nautilus?
<Pelo> red|rain,  I honestly donT' know where I got if from originaly,  finaly I just got the dvd from torrents and installed from there
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: i do not know if trying to upgrade from a 32bit version of ubuntu to a 64bit version is going to work at all
<Who_> !tell Who_ about gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Novagenesis> eh, figured as much ;) i take it i can't even have them both in the same directory
<red|rain> Pelo, ahh ok
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: :)
<dope> so when i click on places and then select an ftp resources it opens it in firefox.  how do i just get it to open it in nautilus?
<Novagenesis> i'll stick to 32 bit until i'm more comfortable with 64 bit being sane :)
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: :)
<iter> word to the 64 bit moms
<laund> hello
<dope> anyone?
<joejaxx> laund: hello
<anorexicpillow> Here is a compilation of free talk live's opinion on the Micheal Richards controversy and Daily Noise's opinion on it.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ryRHrYPozk
<laund> somebody help /
<joejaxx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<red|rain> laund, whats your problem?
<gop> oh the button was mute, ahahahah that why my sound didn't work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> joejaxx: ?
<slicky> i have keyboard i type my name
<Pelo> dope,  sorry , no helph
<joejaxx> Amaranth: spam
<laund> joe , do you  speak portuguese or spanish ?
<nalioth> joejaxx: yes?
<joejaxx> laund: there is a spanish channel
<Fracture> am I invisible ?
<joejaxx> nalioth:  Amaranth  anorexicpillow
<dope> :(
<laund> somebody speak portuguese or spanish ? please
<iter> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<joejaxx> laund: #ubuntu-es
<Amaranth> anorexicpillow: Take it somewhere else please.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S010600095bdadb45.vs.shawcable.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+d anorexicpillow]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b anorexicpillow!*@*]  by elkbuntu
<Pelo> Fracture,  no but this is a busy channel as you can see
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=anorexic@*]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<joejaxx> laund: i think you whould be able to benefit from joining #ubuntu-es
<mcrandello> is there a channel for apt?
<Fracture> Pelo: yeah, just checking.. lol
<iter> hah
<GionnyBoss> I found the help about gstreamer stuff... but... should I add a new repo for codecs and other non-free software? on Fedora Core there was a Livna repo with all this stuff
<iter> mcrandello: ask your question
<mcrandello> iter: I did but it slid by a while ago... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1782430
<mcrandello> iter his bug is my bug too
<tanubis_> Who_ it's an nvidia I believe, but I can't find the model number anywhere on the thing anymore... it's about a year old, and worn off
<Who_> tanubis: no probs - have you installed the nvida binary driver?
<iter> tanubis_: I suggest you not rub your video card so much
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=anorexic@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b anorexicpillow!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@S010600095bdadb45.vs.shawcable.net]  by Amaranth
<mcrandello> iter it looks like the packagers on k3d forgot to put in a Python-version field somewhere and apt totally freaks out about it
* mode/#ubuntu [-d anorexicpillow]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<flavioribeiro> i have a 'rar' file that constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive, how can i unzip?!
<flavioribeiro> actually i have 2 files that one needs the other one to unzip
<Who_> !tell tanubis about nvidia
<crimsun> mcrandello: no, that's not it.
<crimsun> mcrandello: it's the fact that the check in python-central is incorrect
<anonie>  
<Novagenesis> weird...linux-restricted-modules was installed by default according to synaptic.....
<luca> flavioribeiro: sudo apt-get install unrar
<anonie>  
<Novagenesis> but glx-config gave me: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver!
<LjL> anonie: this channel is english-speaking
<luca> or check for unrar in synaptic
<LjL> !il | anonie
<ubotu> anonie:          
<ubotu> anonie: /join #ubuntu-il
<tanubis_> iter: everything is internalized on the laptop, I never do anything with video and don't know how to otherwise check what card is on there except to see system specs for this laptop on the website...  looking for information through software now
<flavioribeiro> luca, ive already have the unrar
<Who_> !tell tanubis_about nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell tanubis_about nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcrandello> crimsun: I saw something similar listed as a python-central bug and they weren't going to do anything about it till feisty
<VigoFusion> tanubis_: Which version Ubuntu?
<Who_> !tell tanubis_ about nvidia
<tanubis_> breezy
<mcrandello> crimsun: so I suppose getting k3d either on or off the system is right out then
<crimsun> mcrandello: it's already fixed in feisty
<luca> flavioribeiro: it should function with ark or the gnome extractor, I do not know what else to say
<iter> tanubis_: you get anything from lspci ?
<crimsun> mcrandello: and it's fixable by modifying /var/lib/dpkg/status directly
<Who_> tanubis_: good luck, looks like you're in good hands
<VigoFusion> tanubis: Your card and its particuliars #s and such should be listed in the Device Manager, I just found mine there.
<Novagenesis> can anyone help me resolve this error: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Novagenesis> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<GionnyBoss> ok I resolved my problem about mp3, divx... thanks
<Novagenesis> I"m following the instructions the bot pointed me to
<Phuzion> is there a way to disable the print screen button on my computer so that it doesn't make the save screenshot box pop up every time my finger comes within 9 feet of the button?
<GionnyBoss> now another question... my screen resolution is only 1024x768... I used to have 1600x1200 ... how can I resolve this problem? maybe with nvidia drivers? (I have an nvidia graphic card)
<malt> anyone here use ddclient with ubuntu>
<Phuzion> btw, I'm using Gnome
<malt> ?
<Pelo> GionnyBoss,  congrats,  now stick around and then next person with a codecs problem is for you to help
<tanubis_> iter : nothing useful, just 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<mcrandello> crimsun: do you know of detailed instructions? I found where it says deinstall ok half-configured
<bimberi> ubotu: tell GionnyBoss about fixres | via /msg
<crimsun> mcrandello: pastebin just the block for k3d
<RadiantFire> GionnyBoss: er, change it via sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GionnyBoss> Pelo: ok, no problem! I have experience with Fedora Core 5... so now give me some time with Ubuntu and I think that I can manage it good... and I will be glad to help other people
<Pelo> :-)
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: anytime :)
<GionnyBoss> but... if I remember well... there is only an open source of nvidia driver
<Pelo> GionnyBoss,   your problem with resolution might be solved my editing the xorg.conf file to add the 1600 x1200 resolution in the list
<mcrandello> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/255565
<GionnyBoss> I'd like to install the full nvidia driver with 3d support
<joejaxx> mcrandello: are you getting that python error?
<mcrandello> joejaxx: package has no field Python-Version
<mcrandello> whenever I apt-get anything
<joejaxx> mcrandello: yeah that needs to be fixed
<hansin321> GionnyBoss: I just got on, what is your question about the nVidia drivers?  I have been fooling wiht them just now (but am no expert).
<joejaxx> mcrandello: k3d was broken in edgy also
<hansin321> Does anyone know how to chnage the Window Manager in XFCE to the Beryl Manager? Thanks...
<joejaxx> mcrandello: i mean dapper
<VigoFusion> GionyBoss: I have yet to figure that one out myself, but it is being worked on, 3 crashes later, expected and prepared for, it may be solved, that is how people helping people get stuff to work.
<crimsun> mcrandello: change line 20 to read: Python-Version: current
<hansin321> Or just change the manager, I can figure the rest...
<Novagenesis> ok, just reinstalled restricted modules for my kernel image (2.6.17.10) and then reinstalled nvidia-glx and tried to run nvidia-glx-config only to get a "make sure your driver is installed"
<mcrandello> crimsun: drop the s at the end of Versions, right?
<crimsun> mcrandello: yes
<hansin321> ARe you guys trying to get Beryl/AIGLX isntaller.  I know of a really straight forward link for doing it.
<Phuzion> is there a way to disable the print screen button on my computer so that it doesn't make the save screenshot box pop up every time my finger comes within 9 feet of the button, I'm using Gnome
<GionnyBoss> ubuntu is debian based, right?
<Phuzion> Yes
<Phuzion> Debian based
<GionnyBoss> I remember that a year ago I let nvidia 3d drivers work for Debian... I guess it should be the same thing
<Novagenesis> a year ago they worked for ubuntu too, lol
<GionnyBoss> but I don't remember exactly how I did it :P lol! my memory
<Phuzion> lol
<Pelo> hansin321,  just give the link
<og_> server irc.milw0rm.com
<Novagenesis> I just followed this channel's link, step by step, perfectly, and got errors
<mungallo> GionnyBoss: theres a great tutorial on the ubuntu forums on installing the nvidia drivers
<h4lfl1ng> anyone know how to get sshd running?
<GionnyBoss> mungallo, thanks a lot... I will have a look at that
<h4lfl1ng> i have it installed but its not in /etc/init.d/
<mcrandello> crimsun: thank you that did it!
<bimberi> Phuzion: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts, backspace disables a shortcut
<Novagenesis> mungallo: show please? maybe it's not the one that's blowing up in my face?
<mungallo> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<adept> off topic, but what is a good programming language for working with a fairly large database in a small business?
<crimsun> mcrandello: yw
<Phuzion> bimberi:  thanks a ton
<joejaxx> adept: you want to join #ubuntu-offtopic :D
<bimberi> Phuzion: np :)
<mcrandello> oooh and k3d actually works right!
<h4lfl1ng> sshd isnt in init.d
<kitche>   Novagenesis why not just do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<joejaxx> adept: we actually have a channel for offtopic talk :)
<hansin321> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<Novagenesis> kitche oh hey...didn't know that could work,
<Novagenesis> ....but I still can't modprobe nvidia
<Novagenesis> so i think it'll blow up when i Ctrl-alt-backspace
<rhiadon> any good place for help with v4l-dvb on ubuntu?
<mungallo> Novagenesis: which release are you running?
<GionnyBoss> I think that ubuntu will be my favourite distro... I liked debian but it was very hard to have an updated system... and then I switched to Fedora... but now I'm trying Ubuntu and it looks like a Debian with updated packages and simple to use! very good... and you guys here are great! you help people very well :)
<Novagenesis> Edgy
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: :)
<mcrandello> crimsun, joejaxx: I'll go ahead and post the fix to the forums there for the other dude and the googlers
<Novagenesis> I loved dapper on my old system....it installed in practically one click and everything worked perfectly
<h4lfl1ng> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<mungallo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Novagenesis> well, brb, gonna ctrl-alt-esc..hope i don't come back with "this didn't work"
<crimsun> mcrandello: it's not a fix, it's a workaround for the python-central issue that's fixed in feisty.
<crimsun> mcrandello: please make that explicit.
<VigoFusion> GionyBoss: maybe the http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ might help? (it helped me install some widget) but read the stuff becuase some deb .*** do not work in Ubuntu, most do, I guess, but its allways good to check with someone that has used Linux for more than 1 month<me>
<joejaxx> crimsun: oh they fixed that? great :)
<Fracture> anyone here use evolution ?
<crimsun> joejaxx: yes, some time ago, only merged recently
<joejaxx> crimsun: ahh no wonder
<mungallo> h4
<Abraxa1> okok..it's all good...
<mcrandello> crimsun: the issue is that it chokes when it sees a plural "versions"?
<mungallo> dpkg -i | grep openssh-server
<joejaxx> Fracture: no :( i use thunderbird and sylpheed-claws
<tanubis_> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> mcrandello: that's the symptom but not the real bug
<mungallo> whats the output of that?
<rhiadon> more specifically help with the Kworld ATSC-110 video capture card
<tanubis_> anyone know how to reconfigure what resolutions are supported by xserver?
<joejaxx> tanubis_: sudo pkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mungallo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joejaxx> tanubis_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crimsun> mcrandello: the real bug was the runtime/(de)install mismatch
<Abraxa1> woohoo! accel working and partly tested...glxgears didn't seem as fast as i liked but they may've put a speedlimit up
<joejaxx> adept: nice
<joejaxx> Abraxa1: nice
<Abraxa1> hmm
<Pelo> tanubis_,   edit the xorg.conf file and add the resolutions you need manualy,  you might have to edit the refresh rate to
<Abraxa1> ok phew..thought it nickswapped me
<joejaxx> Abraxa1: atleast the gears are turning :)
<Jupiter> how can i access snort? i have it installed. is it a gui app or do i have to run it in terminal
<Abraxa1> maybe it did
<h4lfl1ng> mungallo: gives the documentation for dpkg
<projkt4> i think i figgured it out
<rhiadon> anybody with good amounts of mythtv experience using ubuntu?
<projkt4> now i'm having problems mounting the windows share
<Kingsqueak> Jupiter: it runs in the background and logs to a file
<Abraxa1> no, but I'm actually trying to price a mythbox for the near future in my life
<Abraxa1> ok, my next apt-get is xchat... gaim is not meant for irc
<projkt4> smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<Pelo> projkt4,  ntfs ??   check synaptic for nfts-3g
<VigoFusion> The Future is Now
<boardom> any idea what would cause a system to drift 20 minutes over the course of a day?
<mcrandello> crimsun: I'm not sure I completely understand but I'll make sure that it gets listed as something that will be fixed in Feisty's python-central
<Jupiter> kingsqueak a default file?
<mungallo> sorry, the arg is -l     dpkg -l | grep ssh
<boardom> Abraxa1: screen + irssi is meant for irc
<Kingsqueak> Jupiter: you configure it
<rhiadon> I've got all the parts I need. I'm just apparently not smart enough to get them working together
<Abraxa1> brb, xchat
<dope> when i click "Places" in the top bar and select a FTP resource it opens it in firefox instead f nautilus.  how do i fix that?
<projkt4> mount -t smbfs -o username=sanitized,password=sanitized //192.168.1.35/downloads /windows-share/i
<Abraxas_> u
<joejaxx> boardom: yeah ssh + screen + irssi is great especiall being in ubuntu channels
<crimsun> mcrandello: not "will be fixed". "is fixed".
<projkt4> gets me this in dmesg
<Abraxas_> there
<Kingsqueak> Jupiter: for reporting/searching on the data, take a look at 'acid'
<Abraxas_> finally off that stupid Gaim for chatting
<Pelo> dope,  look it up in the forum
<Jupiter> from the terminal? or do i access it from the browser, mysql or?
<boardom> joejaxx: i'd die without it
<projkt4> smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<Kingsqueak> Jupiter: to configure it, you edit a file and restart it
<boardom> Seriously though... any idea what would cause system time to slide 20 minutes over a day
<boardom> ntpd doesn't seem to handle it
<mcrandello> crimsun: got it.
<h4lfl1ng> mungallo: dpkg -l | grep ssh
<h4lfl1ng> ops
<dabaR> Hi. I lost my power earlier, and my computer got powered off. I am having trouble with gtk-gnutella since that. The little icon in the top right indicates that I appear to be UDP and TCP firewalled. I can not get connected to ultrapeers, and can not get downloads. Any ideas what could cause the firewall change or the gtk-gnutella change?
<mungallo> yep
<projkt4> anybody mount windows shares in edgy?
<Jupiter> ok thanks, thats my answer, much obliged kingsqueak
<h4lfl1ng> mungallo: openssh-server                         4.3p2-5ubuntu1
<Kingsqueak> Jupiter: www.snort.org
<Jupiter> i'm on it thanks kingsqueak
<Phuzion> what is 5.10 called again?
<joejaxx> Phuzion: Breezy
<Phuzion> thanks
<joejaxx> Phuzion: you are most welcome
<Pelo> dabaR,  try doing a reinstall from syanptic
<CodeHawk> gn8
<mungallo> my inits are under /etc/init.d/ssh
<GionnyBoss> ok I followed the guide to install nvidia drivers... now I will reboot... see you later :) I hope it will work :)
* Abraxas_ goes about to selling his soul to install cedega
<GionnyBoss> bye
<wolfie> hello
<joejaxx> Abraxas_: lol compile it :)
<joejaxx> wolfie: hello
<h4lfl1ng> mungallo: so would i do 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start' ?
<Pelo> Abraxas_,  wine not good enough for you ?
<mungallo> yes
<wolfie> can anyone help with ubuntu on a AMD64?
<h4lfl1ng> okay it worked
<Abraxas_> Eh...I have had issues running some of my games in wine in the past...i already purchased a license for cedega for at least 3 months hence
<mungallo> probably wolfie
<joejaxx> wolfie: what do you need help with
<wolfie> cool
<Abraxas_> and cracking my legit games is just annoying
<wolfie> here is the thing
<wolfie> ubuntu out of the box gives a generic kernel
<h4lfl1ng> mungallo: do you know how to change default pass/username and get the ip its accessable through
<wolfie> which was freezing at time
<Pelo> wolfie,  that is normal,  that is how it works now
<mungallo> Abraxas, you know theres a deb for it right?
<wolfie> ah!
<britt> if im using a ati video card and xfce, how can i get xgl to work?
<britt> and will xgl work with mythtv?
<Abraxas_> mungallo: yeah....it also freezes whenever i try to update remotely, so i'm downloading the parts
<mungallo> yes, you change whatever the username and password you're logging in to.
<Pelo> wolfie,  there is an explanation somewhere about the generic kernel vs other type,  you can probably look it up in the forum
<wolfie> it does not provide support for my ATI Mobility Radeon X600 video card
<joejaxx> Phuzion: he is talking about the freezing
<Pelo> wolfie,  I suggest you also look that up in the forum
<dabaR> Hi. I am having trouble with gtk-gnutella since that. The little icon in the top right says I am UDP and TCP firewalled. (It did not use to say that, and I have not changed firewall settings afaik) I can not get downloads. I tried removing ~/.gtk-gnutella, purging and reinstalling the package. Any other ideas?
<wolfie> and the broadcom wireles stuff is a nighmare to try to make it work
<Pelo> dabaR,  try doing a reinstall from syanptic
<dabaR> Pelo: I did apt-get remove --purge, and install, do you think it could make a difference?
<Abraxas_> actually..seems anything that has any remote contact with transgaming freezes my cedega up :-\
<VigoFusion> britt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934 look around that area, the Forums are great.
<wolfie> I did looked it up...
<mungallo> Unix(linux, bsd, etc) is a multiuser OS. Anything you want to do remotely(through SSH) is the same as doing it while youre sitting at your terminal.
<mungallo> login will be your username
<wolfie> not much help for 64-bit stuff, thougfh
<Abraxas_> course, that's not this channel's problem
<mungallo> password will be your password
<wolfie> also, the sound works randomly on reboot
<Pelo> dabaR,  probably not,  you could try deleting /home/user/.gtk-gnutella  , should reset to default
<wolfie> I even try re-compiling the kernel, same problems
<GionnyBoss> wow! nvidia driver seems to work :) it was very quick to set it up with ubuntu :)
<gunfus> can someone help demistify  the differences between crontab and the /etc/cron.daily directory?
<mungallo> IP will be resolved by dns or if you're on a lan, ifconfig -a
<dabaR> Pelo: tried that as well.
<Pelo> dabaR,  I am out of idea
<dabaR> Pelo: thank you.
<GionnyBoss> how can I change my screen resolution to 1600x1200? someone told me before, but I don't remember exactly... can you repeat it please? dpkg-reconfigure .... ?
<VigoFusion> Login Name is MyName, Password is God. I thought everyone did it that way. :)
<mungallo> HAHAHAHA
<mcrandello> crimsun, joejaxx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303289&page=2
<snype> change it in ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mungallo> wow, old reference.
<Pelo> GionnyBoss,   edit the xorg.conf file to add the res you want
<wolfie> hello
<gunfus> can someone help demistify  the differences between crontab and the /etc/cron.daily directory?
<GionnyBoss> Pelo, ok thanks
<gunfus> sorry for repeting
<gunfus> but noone is replying
<dabaR> GionnyBoss: well, there is snype's way^, or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<euquita> does anybody here know how to remove the voice audio from a karaoke vcd?
<GionnyBoss> what's snype's was?
<mungallo> crontab updates cron
<GionnyBoss> way
<snype> look up
<GionnyBoss> I'm italian.. I don't know what snype mean :P
<Abraxas_> alright..guess now's a good time to populate with linux games...any key suggestions?
<snype> GionnyBoss type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Pelo> GionnyBoss,  snype is a user
<mungallo> cron.daily is where you locate scripts that you want to run once a day.
<GionnyBoss> ahahah sorry snype :P
<dabaR> GionnyBoss: :)
<snype> no prob home dawg
<gunfus> mungallo: and cronttab?
<Novagenesis> bleh..sorry the name keeps hopping...i'm having minor issues tryna figure out what was what from gaim
<GionnyBoss> you know... I went out tonight and I'm a bit drunk... so... sorry if I look stupid :P lol
<mungallo> gunfus: I answered that earlier, it updates cron so you don't need to restart the service.
<snype> drunk + linux = no good
<Pelo> GionnyBoss,  that's ok the rest of that channel is stonned
<GionnyBoss> haahah
<Novagenesis> pelo: really? nobody offered me any
<snype> ubuntu is my anti-drug
<GionnyBoss> ok I'm in the xorg.conf file
<GionnyBoss> now what should I do?
<gunfus> mungallo: okay.. so if I want to create a hourly job
<VigoFusion> drunk+UNIX=Good Memories of youth well spent.
<snype> ok look for a bunch of resolutions
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<Novagenesis> sex and drugs are my anti-drug
<gunfus> mungallo: I just create an executable at the cron.hourly?
<Pahalial> I'm intrigued. Why do the ubuntu docs require SSL?
<Pelo> GionnyBoss, read down a bit you'll see a bunch of screen rez,  jsut add your own
<snype> look for the modlines and add 1600x1200
<GionnyBoss> Pelo, ok thanks
<mungallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<gunfus> mungallo: I tired that
<dabaR> Pahalial: well, a possible reason would be to have confidence it is really the official docs.
<Pahalial> I... see..
<gunfus> mungallo: but it doesn't talk about cron.hourly
<mungallo> its all set up the same way.
<VigoFusion> snype: I can just alter those in the Dev Manager? or I need to do in Terminal?
<dabaR> Pahalial: most of us here are not official with ubuntu, so that is not an official reason, but it sounds like a possible answer.
<snype> the modlines?
<VigoFusion> Yes
<snype> terminal
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<snype> type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pahalial> fair enough
<snype> and it;ll bring up the text editor and allow you to change the modlines
<mungallo> gunfus are you trying to run a job once an hour? or once a day?
<GionnyBoss> Pelo, I did it but it doesn't work... should I restart my computer?
<Pelo> GionnyBoss,  you also might have to adjust your horiz sync and vertrez  settings
<gunfus> I am trying to run a job every 10 minutes
<gunfus> mungalo: I am trying to run a job every 10 minutes
<Pelo> GionnyBoss,  yes you'll need to restart the comp
<dabaR> GionnyBoss: just restart the x server, run sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart in a terminal
<malt> anyone here use dynamic dns client ddclient?
<dabaR> Pelo: just the X server.
<dabaR> malt: I use ez-ipupdate it works for dyndns if noone can answer your question
<snype> or you could just type ctrl+alt+backspace afterwards
<malt> I need a dns client that updates by link
<GionnyBoss> but how can I change my horiz sync and vert synk? I just know that I used to use 85Hz
<mcrandello> the old 3 finger salute got ported to the linux desktop :p
<mungallo> never tried that, but 10,20,30,40,50 jobname might work
<snype> same config file
<Andaluz_LNX> hi all
<GionnyBoss> I think that it was more simple to use the dpkg-reconfigure thing :P
<gunfus> mungallo: but where do I put that man?
<euquita> does anybody here know of an app on how to remove the voice audio from a karaoke vcd?
<dabaR> GionnyBoss: may be
<gunfus> mungallo: I have the line that I want but I am not sure where to put it
<dabaR> malt: I don't know what update by link means
<gunfus> mungallo: I tried sudo crontab -e but that create a temp file
<Kingsqueak> cron every ten minutes is   0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * *    /path/to/script
<GionnyBoss> I remeber I did the dpkg-reconfigure on Debian a year ago, now I try :)
<Andaluz_LNX> anyone know how to reinstall grub without having to download the alternate cd?
<malt> dabaR by url link
<GionnyBoss> hey really guys... sorry if I say this again... but you are great
<GionnyBoss> thanks for all your help
<joejaxx> Andaluz_LNX: yeah use grub-install
<snype> Andaluz_LNX you can do it just using grub install
<snype> then restarting
<Novagenesis> wee, tremulous just blew up
<snype> grub is essentially a program
<joejaxx> Novagenesis: haha
<gunfus> mungallo: so i am lost in that sence.. i have craeted jobs in cron.daily by just creating a file with the name with the script to execute
<dabaR> malt: so you do not want to update your dyndns.org account in other words?
<Novagenesis> it lost its cursor when it errored on a file
<paradox34690> hey, didn't catch if anyone had a reply for me about my question, I had to restart my gaim... if you had an answer would you mind reposting?
<snype> so i gave up on xubuntu after like 30 minutes :-/
<bruenig> xubuntu is great
<snype> paradox
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: as the user that needs to run the cron, run 'crontab -e' that will edit the crontab for that user, then paste the line as I showed it with your path/to/script
<VigoFusion> grup can be downloaded at many places, Debian has a good one.
<snype> what's ur question
<joejaxx> snype: why?
<mcrandello> one last stupid q, are there any good 2d "versus fighter" games packaged for ubuntu?
<VigoFusion> *grub
<snype> i actually ditched it because i hated not having a wifi monitor haha
<bruenig> all the functionality of gnome without the resource hog
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: as soon as you close that edit session , it is active
<bimberi> Andaluz_LNX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows includes a method using Desktop/Live CD
<joejaxx> snype: :(
<snype> such a newb reason- but it was serious enough
<mungallo> put a script in cron.hourly and run crontab
<joejaxx> snype: yeah
<paradox34690> oh, well, mind if I pm you? it's rather long snype...
<snype> yeha
<snype> thats cool
<malt> dabaR: i don't use a free domain, i use boxz.us and dyndns charges a year for custom domains
<paradox34690> okay
<snype> my comp's fast enough to run gnome so it was no big deal
<dabaR> malt: OK, thank you for the explanation.
<joejaxx> snype: ah ok :)
<felixjet> when i restart pc, gnome dont restore my session and i need to open again all programs manually. how can i fix it?
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: let me try that
<Skwid_> is there a linux equivalent to http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/product/writeroom ???? (no emacs or vim tweaking please)
<joejaxx> Skwid_: not that i know of
<snype> joejaxx u on xubuntu?
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: when i am saving the file it asks me for a filename to write and it shows /tmp/crontab.ax84314/cronttab
<Skwid_> :(
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: is that correct
<mungallo> gedit
<joejaxx> Skwid_: no i am on  fluxbuntu
<mungallo> or kate
<Novagenesis> Skwid_:  looks to me like nano in a fulllscreen
<mcrandello> Skwid_: I assume ed tweaking is right out then :)
<jariep1__> hi all
<joejaxx> Skwid_: you could go to Console #2 and open nano :D
<snype> Skwid_ what about just using nano?
<snype> exactly what i was thinking!
<Skwid_> hum ... ok
<snype> joejaxx u beat me
<joejaxx> snype: haha :D
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: yup, just save it as is
<Novagenesis> and i beatcha both :)
<bruenig> felixjet, gnome doesn't save sessions. You ought to put the programs you want to start at start up in system>preferences>sessions>startup commands
<snype> great minds think a like
<gunfus> done
<snype> haha its cool
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: done..
<joejaxx> Skwid_: it might sound weird but it works
<kalila> so I installed mysql-server
<kalila> how to run the thing
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: anyway to confirm that is actually occuring?
<dabaR> felixjet: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/gnome-session-save.1.html may help
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: as that user type 'crontab -l'  that will show you that the file is there as written
<kalila> is there no "services" interface for linux?
<kalila> ubuntu
<felixjet> ty bruenig, i didnt know :p
<joejaxx> kalila: yes ther eis
<snype> kalila bootup manager
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: also if your script has output, cront will mail that to you
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: I see that.. now
<joejaxx> kalila: System >> Admin >> Services
<snype> i forget what its called but its in the automatix2 setup
<snype> or that--
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: I am sending the output to ./dev/null
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: I guess I could remove that and see if ti works
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: ah o.k. so you did   > /dev/null 2>&1
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: right
<paradox34690> okay, I'm new to linux, I'm trying to find a good universal player for Linux, I was recommended VLC. I just installed it, and I'm having an error message while trying to open a web link..
<snype> im so happy! i got a free IBM thinkpad t42 a few days ago
<felixjet> dabaR:  :))))
<Skwid_> joejaxx: not quite what i'd like .. but sure it works
<paradox34690> the message is saying something about Totem having an issue of opening the .ASF file.... is there a way to set file associations like in windows?
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: basically if you run the script as that user manually and it works, it will work via cron
<tonyyarusso> snype: How?
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: Well iu really didn't want to leave teh job running all night and recive TONS of email tomorrow
<sky123> kalila: there is.. but the easiest way is to sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: heheh
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: heheh
<joejaxx> snype: that is what i am on now
<kalila> sky123: that assumes that I'm gonna do that on every start
<snype> nice me too
<snype> i actually have two t42's now
<joejaxx> snype: i whould recommend a thinkpad to anyone wanting a laptop that just works out the box
<snype> the best machine
<joejaxx> snype: with Ubuntu that is
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: ohh by the way.. I hjust did a >/dev/null
<bruenig> paradox34690, the common *nix philosophy is that each piece of software ought to do one thing good. So generally you can get a good music player or a good video player but not both. The video players will play music but that is not there may purpose.
<mungallo> paradox that sounds like a codec issue
<sky123> kalila: well you wont have to....I believe it starts once you install it because it is in rc.d
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: another utility that a lot of people don't know about is 'at' , it's like cron, scheduled run but only for running something once at a scheduled time
<dabaR> felixjet: or even... gconf-editor>apps>gnome-session>options>auto-save-session
<snype> thinkpads are hands down the best laptops
<bruenig> main purpose*
<britt> can anybody recommend a nice wireless keybd/mouse
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: hmm
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: proper way is   /path/to/script > /dev/null 2>&1    that captures both stdout and stderr
<snype> well through  a long list of events someone gave me an hp laptop-- piece of junk and then someone i know had a t42 and wanted a bigger screen so they just traded me
<sky123> kalila: Id highly suggest you change the default mysql password as well as it is NOT set
<mad> hey everybody
<gunfus> okay
<snype> and since i already had a t42, now i have twins
<kalila> sky123: was just about to ask about default pw..
<dabaR> felixjet: I read that gnome does not save sessions by default on planet.gnome.org on someone's blog, so I figured there has to be an option.
<bruenig> paradox34690, to set file defaults, right click on the file>properties>open with, that will change the default open with application for all files with that filetype
<sky123> kalila: http://www.netadmintools.com/art90.html
<mad> can anybody tell me what is the best session for the beryl!??
<Novagenesis> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joejaxx> britt: mad best session?
<snype> britt- logitech keyvboard M$ mouse
<Novagenesis> well that was a painlses question
<britt> cool
<bruenig> mad, #ubuntu-xgl
<Skwid_> do you guys have any tips to make the web fonts better on ubuntu ?
<britt> i have a labtec i got for free
<Skwid_> some sites look horrible :(
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: fwiw '2' is stderr the '>' can be read as send into and '1' is stdout so stderr is sort of folded into stdout and both then wind up in /dev/null
<britt> it sucks
<bruenig> Skwid_, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<gunfus> right
<joejaxx> Skwid_: yeah the fonts look all scraggly?
<Kingsqueak> k
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: Coolio
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: thanks for that
<Kingsqueak> no problem
<bruenig> Skwid_, it is in multiverse so make sure you have that enabled
<yokobr> pleasee
<dabaR> Hi. I am having trouble with gtk-gnutella. The little icon in the top right says I am UDP and TCP firewalled. (It did not use to say that, and I have not changed firewall settings afaik) I can not get downloads. I tried removing ~/.gtk-gnutella, purging and reinstalling the package. Any other ideas?
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: well i figure that I will just wait until 10:50 and see if I get the email
<yokobr> i need to unrar something
<yokobr> ive installed it but i dont know how to use
<yokobr> unrar?
<Skwid_> joejaxx: yeah .. the letters are almost on top of one another
<joejaxx> Skwid_: yes i know what you mean
<snype> joejaxx u use ubuntu or xubuntu?
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: So explain me then what is the cron.hourly  for?
<dabaR> yokobr: what exact package did you install?
<Skwid_> bruenig: msttcorefonts is already the newest version.
<bruenig> I believe he said fluxbuntu
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: If youd on't mind
<GionnyBoss> ok now I have the right screen resolution :) thanks guys
<yokobr> unrar non-free
<joejaxx> Skwid_: they are quite ugly, that package should fix that
<snype> mybad
<Skwid_> joejaxx: i already have the package :(
<GionnyBoss> sorry if I keep asking... what about flash plugin for firefox?
<joejaxx> Skwid_: really?
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: flashplugin-nonfree
<snype> GionnyBoss just go get automatix2
<joejaxx> snype: noo :(
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<yokobr> yrap, ive got it installed
<snype> joejaxx why not?
<kd7swh> metacity isn't starting at login and adding it to start-up list isn't working - any thoughts
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: those files are for system based scripts generally that do maintenance, they do what they say basically, that one would run whatever on an hourly basis via the system cron schedule
<Skwid_> joejaxx: yah
<VigoFusion> Wait, I missed the fix for Setting Screen like it was in winders?
<yokobr> but i dunno how to unrar it
<GionnyBoss> lol
<joejaxx> snype: automatix breaks systems literally
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: what you just edited was a per-user cron
<bruenig> Skwid_, people have different preferences I guess. Maybe try going into edit>preferences in firefox and messing around with the font settings
<yokobr> the file that i need to unrar
<snype> hah its fine on mine
<snype> lol
<VigoFusion> :-/
<GionnyBoss> lol snype
<joejaxx> snype: yeah it might be presently
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: if you do 'apropos cron' you will see all the man pages for the different cron entries
<snype> im doing a fresh install on my new one right now and was just about to go get it so thanks for the heads up
<dabaR> yokobr: what version of Ubuntu do you use?
<joejaxx> snype: but wait until you try to update or upgrade to a new release
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: Ahhh! okay.. so one is the table for the users specific cron jobs (as long as they are allowed) and the other is system cron jobs
<yokobr> 6.06
<bruenig> http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=FAQ&Itemid=35#Is_Automatix2_safe_.3F_Folks_in_.23ubuntu_on_IRC_keep_telling_me_it_isn.27t
<yokobr> dapper
<joejaxx> snype: ah ok :D
<gunfus> Kingsqueak:
<snype> i will never upgrade
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: Cool
<dabaR> yokobr: are you sure the package name was unrar-nonfree?
<snype> always fesh install
<joejaxx> bruenig: yeah that is all incorrect
<joejaxx> lol
<yokobr> yeap
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: as in  man 1 crontab ; man 5 crontab ; man 8 cron  etc.
<yokobr> absolutely sure
<dabaR> yokobr: cause ubotu says there is only:
<dabaR> !find unrar dapper
<ubotu> Found: unrar-free, unrar
<joejaxx> snype: well they also use scripts and do not package things right
<kd7swh> metacity isn't starting at login and adding it to start-up list isn't working - any thoughts
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: man 5 crontab should explain the files
<OMGYAY> !find grandma
<yokobr> got it babe!
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: COOlio!
<bruenig> I know but it is fun. The argument I don't think is incorrect. It seems to say, we have so many people do it, that those who do have problems represent the minority, therefore it doesn't matter.
<ubotu> Package/file grandma does not exist in edgy
<yokobr> Ive made it
<dabaR> yokobr: good work.
<yokobr> thanx for the atention =)
<OMGYAY> anyone know how to make YTMND pages work in Firefox?
<snype> joejaxx-- if u say its bad i trust u, im installing manually------ apt-get isnt really manually tho is it lol
<dabaR> yokobr: yup
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: Thanks for that info.. 2 more minutes 2 go and I will hopefully get an email
<joejaxx> snype: lol
<GionnyBoss> should I add another repo? looks like I can found everything without adding new repos... this is cool! but in other linux distros you should add repos to do find everything you need
<dabaR> GionnyBoss: add repos only when you need something from them
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: i whould just stick to the ubuntu repositories :)
<Pelo> great my gui is frozen , any ideas ? I can't get to the menues and the taskbars donT' work , the opened apps seems to be doing ok tho
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: yes follow what dabaR said :)
<GionnyBoss> ok thanks
<snype> pelo--- power.cord.
<joejaxx> GionnyBoss: you are most welcome
<snype> lol
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, add the multiverse and universe repos and that tends to be all you need. The few packages that you might want out of it can be found in deb version anyways, so I would generally say to not worry about it
<GionnyBoss> it's just weird! I mean... it's too good :) I didn't expect to find everything in default repos
<joejaxx> Pelo: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<DarkMageZ> Pelo, do the desktop icons work ok?
<dabaR> Pelo: you mean the gnome-panel is not working? run killall gnome-panel in a terminal
<joejaxx> Pelo: restart x
<Pelo> dark,  yes
<GionnyBoss> what a cool distribution is ubuntu ;)
<snype> yep
<nivekz> hello, i missed the default system font very much, could any one told me what is the name of the default font?
<britt> hey is it possible to upgrade from xfce->gnome
<Pelo> Joejaxx   how ?
<DarkMageZ> Pelo, then follow dabaR's suggestion of opening a terminal and running "killall gnome-panel"
<bruenig> !thanks | GionnyBoss
<ubotu> GionnyBoss: You're Welcome!
<snype> ubuntu is gonna revalutionize linux-- i'm telling u
<dabaR> Pelo: do what I said first
<Novagenesis> it works..that's all I care... Suse didn't....
<joejaxx> Pelo: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<snype> britt--- sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<snype> that'll do it for u
<joejaxx> Pelo: yeah do that first
<britt> easy enough
<kd7swh> you can install gnome
<snype> then u can select which u wanna log into
<joejaxx> Pelo: killall gnome-panel
<snype> yessir
<Novagenesis> ubuntu will revolutionize linux when it licenses Restricted formats directly, somehow
<TETE> hello, how can i install a flyvideo 2000 tv ?
<britt> and its true--ubuntu will revolutionize linux
<Pelo> that did it , thanks
* bruenig smells ignorant fanboys
<britt> i'd gladly pay for an OS that I can freely customize if need be
<maurox> does someone knows if it exist  some program to startup process like gamehost ????
<joejaxx> UbuntuConfused: ?
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: I forgot about this too, there's a shortcut for writing every 10 mins    */10 * * * *  /path/to/script
<protolnx> is it possible to play eternal lands as singleplayer?
<joejaxx> UbuntuConfused: need help?
<UbuntuConfused> Hi all. Not sure this is even possible, but what the heck....
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: that is good to know
* snype felt like an ignorant fanboy saying it but actually feels it's true
<bruenig> !hi | UbuntuConfused
<ubotu> UbuntuConfused: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GionnyBoss> and what about mplayer? I saw I can install it and I can install mozilla plugin too... but... what about mplayer codecs?
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: I defined it every 10 20 30.. etc..
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: that is much faster
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: that's the old 'safe' way
<pyro> *yawnz*
<rad|x> hi, when you enter a password, it says "it's a dictionary word, bad password etc" does anyone know where is the file that it's using for comparison?
<UbuntuConfused> I've got a mythbox, sitting in a cupboard, doing front end to tv.  I'm currnetly connecting to it for admin via xdmcp....
<pyro> my wmv files dont play sound :(
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: other *nix systems don't understand the  */10 * * * *
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: I like the oldsafe way because it is easier to understand although the new one is faster
<dabaR> pyro: do you have w32codecs installed?
<joejaxx> pyro: you probably need w32codecs
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: you put commas in right?  10,20,30 * * * *
<UbuntuConfused> This is working fine. I can login from my other ubuntu box on my network and admin it etc....BUT...the 'desktop' box has a dual-output nvidia (using binary drivers)....
<bruenig> !quikctime | pyro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quikctime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !quicktime | pyro
<ubotu> pyro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: yepo
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: cool
<rad|x> where's the dictionary file on linux?
<snype> can i just install the debian version of swiftfox?
<rad|x> or on ubuntu
<bruenig> snype, they have a deb on the swiftfox website. you can use that
<snype> thanks!
<joejaxx> snype: swiftfox? they should have a deb on the site
<UbuntuConfused> What I would ideally like [question here::]  - Can I have 2 _separate_ logins : remote xdmcp on display 1,  local ubuntu user on display 2
<VigoFusion> Knoppix gave it a good shot, I gotta admit, that one was GUI happy, but this Ubuntu will make any Migration from the most sold and most used OS an experience to be relished. I have shown my desktop to 5 people, they are all on Ubuntu now, and 1/2 have diestroyed the other they were Users of.
<bruenig> snype, or you can be really cool and just use the precompiled directory. Extract it put it in /opt and move from there
<GionnyBoss> mplayer mozilla plugin seems not to work... maybe should I add mplayer codecs? can anybody help me please?
<MrRio> rad|x: /usr/share/dict/american-english
<dabaR> rad|x: it looks like /etc/dict<tab><tab>, but aptitude search dict will let you install an actual dictionary, my edgy install does not even have the dict command installed
<bruenig> !quicktime | GionnyBoss
<ubotu> GionnyBoss: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrRio> rad|x: OR /usr/share/dict/british-english not sure what it is for other locales
<Drace> Hi. Real quick one I think. I am looking for the correct way to restart a process via the kill command in Ubuntu. Some certain flags, maybe. Tried looking in 'man kill', but it's not all that helpful. Anyone?
<rad|x> nod thanks alot
<kd7swh> try killall
<snype> Drace first do a pidof NAMEOFAPP then kill w/ that id
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: so if I want this every hour I can also do the * */1 * * * ?
<dabaR> Drace: do you know the pid?
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: yup
<Drace> dabaR  - yup
<hipertracker> I have Ubuntu 6. I cannot find db_load. I need it for vsftpd.
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: Great
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<dabaR> Drace: kill -9 <pid> will most of the time do it
<moyote> Do you need to uninstall mozilla-firefox before installing swiftfox??
<bruenig> !hi | KnowledgEngi
<ubotu> KnowledgEngi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Drace> Okay. I'll give it a shot.
<KnowledgEngi> I have a problem with ubuntu edgy that i has not with ubuntu dapper !!
<MrRio> moyote: i don't think you do
<bruenig> moyote, no, it is a bad idea in fact to do that
<UbuntuConfused> any ideas anyone? :-)
<moyote> bruenig, ok, ty
<KnowledgEngi> using ubuntu edgy the software rosegarden do not show the note in the score!
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: you might find a bunch of these useful btw  http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
<hipertracker> I try to find something in google. shit. nothing usefull. without db_load i cannot set database for virtual users of vftpd
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, what?
<tritium> hipertracker: please watch the language
<Drace> dabaR - That worked. Thanks. :D
<dabaR> Drace: welcome
<bruenig> software rosegarden?
<Kingsqueak> gunfus: you stick your nose in those on and off, you will learn a TON
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: great.. I will add a link to it from my website so I don't forget to stick my nose in an out
<VigoFusion> Big Thankies for that link
<UbuntuConfused> So, succinctly: With dual-output NVidia card, is it possible to have a different login/xsession on Display 1 and Display 2 ?
<GionnyBoss> wow, it's all very easy :) everything works and I spend only a little time to do it :)
<KnowledgEngi> bruenig, you now what is a score in music??
<KnowledgEngi> do you ..
<dabaR> I am getting an error in _gtk-gnutella_ about being firewalled. This is the output of iptables -L http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33385/ . I am not sure what to do. help:)
<Farm_Fresh> My wireless connection keeps getting dropped.  Any ideas?  NetGear
<KnowledgEngi> *now=know
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, no, does that have something to do with software rosegarden, or is rosegarden the software you are looking for?
<KnowledgEngi> i has install rosegarden
<mikeo1> how do i raise the refresh rate available?
<KnowledgEngi> but if i write the note in the score
<snype> what package does nm-applet belong to
<snype> like if i wanted to apt-get it?
<VigoFusion> GionnyBoss: I spent like 20 minutes makeing a new ScreenSaver with a Ruby Core, my nephew Comp IT freaked out.
<KnowledgEngi> i cannot see this notes
<mikeo1> i know this thing can do 75hz at 1280x1024, but only 50hz is available
<dabaR> !fixres | mikeo1
<ubotu> mikeo1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KnowledgEngi> the sound is like that i need notation fonts
<Kingsqueak> snype: network-manager and you need network-manager-gnome for the applet
<ignacio> alo?
<ignacio> hay alguien???
<KnowledgEngi> bruenig, do you undestand what i mean ?
<moyote> lo
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<UbuntuConfused> looks liek there's an nvidia forum..I'll try there. thanks :-)
<KnowledgEngi> understand
<dabaR> snype: you can find things like that out often by /msg ubptu find <filename>
<joejaxx> snype: network-manager-gnome
<luix_85> holas, como estan
<joejaxx> !es
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, I have never used that software so no.
<snype> thanks a lot i had it backwards
<bruenig> tritium, I wasn't sure if I should guess that
<bruenig> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<snype> lol i was doing gnome-network-manager
* bruenig says nevermind
<joejaxx> snype: lol
<Kingsqueak> snype: there's also 'apt-cache search'
<Kingsqueak> snype: 'apt-cache search network-manager'
<KnowledgEngi> but i do not think that depent to this software
<Lovloss> What do you do if you have an internal drive (20g) in ext2 format that isnt mounted on startup, but you want to be able to copy files to and from it
<tritium> snype: just install network-manager-gnome
<gop> :(
<gop>  George B. Thomas Jr., a mathematician whose widely read calculus textbook has introduced legions of students to the challenges of functions, derivatives and integrals since the early 1950s, died on Oct. 31 in State College, Pa. He was 92. Dr. Thomas's death was confirmed by his family.
<tritium> it'll depend on network-manager
<KnowledgEngi> becouse this software under dapper did not give me problem
<Lovloss> it doesnt mount
<dabaR> Lovloss: you add it to /etc/fstab
<panterozo> alguien entiende que chucha digo???
<britt> im getting a old WYSE terminal sent to me in a couple of days. Is there any way I could get my PC to open a terminal to a com port so the WYSE terminal can connect to it?
<Lovloss> ah. how
<snype> thanks-- got it
<dabaR> !es | panterozo
<ubotu> panterozo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<snype> thanks kingsqueak
<panterozo> alo???
<GionnyBoss> mplayer mozilla plugin doesn't seem to work... I installed codecs and all this stuff... and if I write about:plugins in firefox I can see mplayer plugin... what's the problem? maybe a totem plugin conflict?
<snype> joejaxx-- u using fglrx?
<feross> panterozo: #ubuntu-es
<tritium> panterozo: "alo" no es palabra
<Lovloss> dabaR, is there a command?
<NigelS> britt: can't you just connect to /dev/ttyXX
<Kingsqueak> GionnyBoss: does just 'mplayer' play the same file if you download it?
<britt> NigelS: ?
<Kingsqueak> GionnyBoss: test that first
<britt> the terminal is a dumb terminal
<GionnyBoss> ok Kingsqueak, now I test that
<britt> it'll be looking for a com port to connect to
<britt> there's something i need to open with getty
<Novagenesis> weee..nice and comfy in linux again...been months since i've had a stable linux install ;)
<blaa> hi all
<britt> but i dont remember which file i needed to edit
<dabaR> Lovloss: well, that is a file, so you edit it. there is a mount command you could use to get a hang of it. For one, sudo fdisk -l will show you the device node of that particular drive. start with pasting output of that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<NigelS> britt: but I mean those are your com ports and what not
<Novagenesis> if only there wasn't a nasty bug report about WoW dropping accounts using cedega
<snype> anyone know a way for me to have something listen to the output of nm-applet and prompt me for an address then have it save that into a file?
<VigoFusion> I just open a terminal and cpy/pste that FixVideo into it and done?
<blaa> I have a problem with phpMyAdmin
<Lovloss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lovloss> tlol
<KnowledgEngi> i need to rebuild the kernel just modifing the timer frequency in the cpu configuration
<britt> NigelS: yes. but opening the com port doesnt do me much good if i dont have a terminal on that port
<mborohov> anyone gotten an ipod working with linux?
<Kingsqueak> mborohov: gtkpod
<mborohov> specifically, with amaroK or banshee?
<KnowledgEngi> i need only one modific in the kernel
<blaa> I installed it and  I removed it
<KnowledgEngi> becouse all the rest work good
<GionnyBoss> I can't find the link :S
<will__> Hey all
<snype> hi
<NigelS> Novagenesis: take some of those with a pinch of salt, people have reported being banned for using cedega when it's really nothing of the sort.  one guy was whining about it but really it was because he'd programmed lots of macros
<Lovloss> ok i posted it
<Lovloss> what now
<mborohov> Kingsqueak: what about banshee or amaroK?
<feross> mborohov: yeah, works fine with banshee
<dabaR> Lovloss: tell me the URL
<Lovloss> hdb1 is the one i want
<mborohov> doesnt work for me.
<Kingsqueak> mborohov: never tried playing off mine, I've only used gtkpod to load it up
<Novagenesis> NigelS:  well yeah..but it's on the transgaming news page..apparently there are some cases where it's verified noncheats
<blaa> and removed phpmyadmin directory from /var/www
<mborohov> it doesnt show up in banshee, sadly
<Lovloss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33387/
<will__> Odd Problem here, I keep getting permission denied while trying to install Hellanzb
<feross> mborohov: do you see the icon on the desktop?
<will__> I'm the admin, so a bit confused.
<dabaR> Lovloss: thanks. now tell me whether /media/hdb1 exists
<Novagenesis> that and cedega keeps blowing up in my face for some reason
<Lovloss> nope
<Lovloss> i can make it exist
<mborohov> yeah
<mborohov> i do see the icon on the desktop
<NigelS> Novagenesis: do you have a link?
<dabaR> Lovloss: Ok, create it. Know how to do that?
<Lovloss> mkdir
<dabaR> Lovloss: ya, sorry, go ahead.
<blaa> and installed it agian but i can't see phpmyadmin directory in /var/www
<snype> quesiton lets say i go do "sudo apt-get remove firefox" then i get a msg that it no longer needs ubuntu-desktop and it'll get rid of that... will this break my system?
<feross> mborohov: do you have the ipod in drive mode or whatever...
<panterozo> Join the Team
<blaa> how can i solve this problem?
<GionnyBoss> it's very late here... I think I will try tomorrow with mplayer plugin... now I go to sleep... thanks for all your help!
<mborohov> im not sure what that means
<Novagenesis> NigelS: http://www.transgaming.com/subhilites.php but you need membership to see it i think
<mborohov> i mean, i can _access_ the ipod
<mborohov> but banshee doesnt recognize it
<Lovloss> done
<feross> mborohov: also, remember to eject the ipod before disconnecting
<will__> what is a pgpkey?
<Lovloss> whats next
<will__> nm
<Lovloss> should i just mount?
<GionnyBoss> ah... last thing... can anybody suggest me a link to a tutorial on how to install Sun Java JDK with Netbeans? I need it to develop applications
<dabaR> Lovloss: now run sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 and see whether you can see the files on the drive with sudo ls, and with just ls.
<tritium> !sunjava
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<VigoFusion> pgp is Pretty Good Privacy, it was a free Encryption tool from MIT,
<will__> What owner is "1001"
<mikeo1> how come i still cant up the resolution
<Novagenesis> The history behind PGP is quite fantastic...saw a documentary on it once
<mikeo1> i made the changes in xorg
<dabaR> will__: that is likely you.
<mikeo1> but in the screen res utility it wont let me choose higher
<feross> mborohov: hmm don't know what to tell you, I plugged my friends ipod in the other day and it just worked. didn't have to do anything, the only thing I remember is that he mentioned he put the ipod in drive mode or something like that.
<joejaxx> snype: no i am not i am using the open ati drivers with a ATI Radeon 7500
<tritium> will__: the first user added to the system, which, as dabaR pointed out, is likely you
<Lovloss> I can see the files on it yes
<Lovloss> it mounts correctly
<will__> Yes, but I cant delete this folder?
<dabaR> will__: the first user created, you can find this out by checking your /etc/passwd file.
<VigoFusion> MIT no longer has it, PGP was bought by , no cussing here, but you can still get it free for windows, it is an excallent program.
<will__> tritium,  well i cant delete the folder
<snype> anyone here use ubuntu in cluster? or no anything about clusters? cause i wanna cluster my two thinkpads together if possible
<DarkMageZ> anyone know how to change the size of the icons on the desktop?
<will__> I installed it, and created 1 user.
<will__> me
<dabaR> Lovloss: so we can now mount this file with the command, and you would like it to mount when you boot?
<tritium> will__: are you using the wrong command?
<GionnyBoss> so java from sun is included in repos? incredible :)
<Pelo> how do I get changes in xorg.conf to star without restarting the comp ?  I change mouse stuff ,  cmd line please
<Lovloss> well first off, how come i have no permissions within the mount?
<Lovloss> oh maybe i should chown it
<moyote> mikeo1, have u tried a reboot?
<dabaR> Lovloss: OK, so you can only see the files with the root?
<will__> tritium, : i'm physically clicking on the folder and trying to move it to the trash
<Lovloss> i can see them. i just cant edit
<mikeo1> why would a reboot affect it
<mikeo1> should have to reboot linux unless changing the kernel
<mikeo1> shouldnt
<feross> Pelo: just press 'ctrl+alt+backspace' and xorg will restart
<faranda> hi there...  how to uninstall zope 2.10 source code in ubuntu edgy?
<Lovloss> chown doesnt work.
<dabaR> Lovloss: we should find the right mount option. so unmount it, then mount with this sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 -ousers
<mikeo1> restarting xorg didnt help at all and it is somehow getting the list of available settnigs from somewhere else
<moyote> I've had that problem before, who knows why, but the resolution wouldn't change. Once in a while a reboot fixes it? How did you change the resolution?
<will__> the "Examples" folder is locked as well :\
<dabaR> faranda: you installed it with make install?
<mikeo1> i was using the tools in gnome
<Lovloss> ok what did ousers do?
<Lovloss> oh! i have permissions
<dabaR> Lovloss: well it allows all users to mount it. not sure whether this will help...
<moyote> mikeo1, does the resolution you want show up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<faranda> dabaR: yep....
<dabaR> Lovloss: I guess it did:)
<mikeo1> yes
<mikeo1> but not at the refresh rate
* Pelo wanted to avoid killing all his apps 
<Lovloss> K, now how do i set it to be treated like any other mountable drive?
<tritium> will__: Examples is a symlink will full permissions.  You should be able to remove it.
<feross> Pelo: haha.. well :)
<will__> tritium, I cant. WHere did I make a mistake?
<FFForever> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<feross> Pelo: I was about to mention it but you were gone by then.
<dabaR> faranda: not sure how to uninstall it now, but I would like to recommend checkinstall for the future, which creates a .deb package and installs it, that way you can just use apt to uninstall it afterwards. it is used at the make install step, you just sudo checkinstall instead. you need to insatll checkinsatll first.
<moyote> mikeo1, Have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<tritium> will__: need more info
<mikeo1> nope
<dabaR> Lovloss: you mean to mount at boot?
<will__> Tristan, : I am the only user. I installed ubuntu myself.
<Lovloss> ya
<will__> yet examples has a lock on it
* Pelo 's  hdd is trashing from the 6 gig recheck utorrent is going through
<Lovloss> id love for it to automount in a way where i dont have to mess wih permissions
<john> when changing the default port for apache2 is there another file that needs to be modifed as well?
<dabaR> Lovloss: well, that is done in the /etc/fstab file, please open it for editing, and paste its contents to the pastebin so I can see what needs to be done
<GionnyBoss> now I go to sleep
<Pelo> nighty night
<Lovloss> er okie, just a sec.
<moyote> GionnyBoss, buona note/
<dabaR> will__: do you know how to open a terminal?
<GionnyBoss> thanks very much for all your help... and I won't never be tired to say... what an incredible distribution! :)
<moyote> notte
<GionnyBoss> buona notte :)
<will__> dabaR,  yes.
<blaa> hi all
<blaa> I have a problem with phpMyAdmin
<GionnyBoss> ciao
<blaa> I installed it and  I removed it
<will__> ciao
<jerp> To resize the icon on you desktop. Right click on the launcher and choose Stretch Icon. Four square appears in each corner.  Then hold left mouse button down and move back and forth to change the size.  And to exit the resize, simple left click outside the launcher.
<dabaR> will__: run ls -ld ~, and post the results here.
<blaa> and installed it agian but i can't see phpmyadmin directory in /var/www
<blaa> how can i solve this problem?
<blaa> hi all
<blaa> I have a problem with phpMyAdmin
<blaa> I installed it and  I removed it
<blaa> and installed it agian but i can't see phpmyadmin directory in /var/www
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<will__> "run ls -ld ~"
<will__> ?
<dabaR> ls -ld
<dabaR> well...
<sandy16> how to run an application with other users privillages
<dabaR> ls -ld ~
<Lovloss> ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33388/
<will__> drwxr-xr-x 34 will will 4096 2006-11-22 20:10 /home/will
<joejaxx> sandy16: for instances?
<shiftytitan> any one have a good idea proram for an FTP server with a nice easy and idiot friendy gui?
<feross> sandy16: su username appname  I think
<dabaR> will__: now ls -ld ~/Desktop, and then ls -ld ~/Desktop/Examples
<joejaxx> sandy16: you mean to do administrative tasks?
<tritium> sandy16: with sudo
<gunfus> Kingsqueak: Good night man.. thanks for the help
<sandy16> jeojaxx, it didnt worked
<gunfus> Kingsqueak:  Keep it up
<joejaxx> sandy16: sudo did not work?
<dabaR> heh
<will__> drwxr-xr-x 2 will will 4096 2006-11-22 20:00 /home/will/Desktop
<faranda> dabaR: make uninstall don't work....   I forgot checkinstall    :(
<sandy16> jeojaxx, i will try that
<faranda> dabaR: thanks
<dabaR> faranda: yes, I had that happen, try checkinstall in the future. welcome
<dream> any one can help me in samba
<joejaxx> sandy16: :)
<dabaR> dream: give more information
<will__> ls: /home/will/Desktop/Examples: No such file or directory
<Lovloss> dabaR this file seems risky
<DarkMageZ> jerp, k, but what if i want to "stretch" all of them smaller?
<sandy16> jeojaxx, no way
<dabaR> Lovloss: I have used it many times.
<Lovloss> so what do i need to add?
<dabaR> Who knows a link or feels like explaining how to find out the UUID of a partition?
<joejaxx> sandy16: it does not work?
<maurox> dabaR: man fdisk
<FFForever> how do i install flash9, the deb didnt work?
<will__> dabaR,  nothing
<sandy16> jeojaxx, it says that command with user name (given) is not found
<Novagenesis> I should sleep
<madman91> GNOME::(i asked in #gnome.. but no response) ..  my workspace switcher doesnt show a preview of what is in the workspace.... how can i change that? and where can i find more documentation related to that so i can stop bothering you kind people
<Novagenesis> but i got stable linux...nit eall
<joejaxx> sandy16: what are you trying to do?
<moyote> bye
<dabaR> will__: try listing the permissions of the Examples directory
<will__> dabaR,  how?
<grndslm> can anybody explain why i have all the packages including dri modules installed on edgy, but when i type "modprobe dri" it says: "FATAL: Module dri not found"??
<dabaR> will__: even right click on it, and properties, then permissions
<medan> halo all
<dream> how can chrom folder in linux 777
<sandy16> jeojaxx, i want to run my gaim ... while the other is user is logged on
<mikeo1> sweet rebooted and gvidm -q shows it at 85hz
<blaa> hi ubuntu
<will__> dabaR,  "root" is the owner.
<feross> FFForever: download the plugin tar.gz, extract it and copy the file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<mikeo1> too bad gnome still cant change it
<mborohov> yay, upgrade to 6.10 is almost done
<will__> why is ROOT different than Will :\
<will__> as if ROOT is a user.
<moyote> mikeo1, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<nn> Where does NSS crypto come from?
<Pelo> will is not important enough,  ubu doesnT' deal with underlings
<nn> checking for NSS... configure: error: could not find NSS Crypto libraries
<moyote> mikeo1, what video card are you using?
<dabaR> will__: that is why the drag and drop of the folder icon does not work.
<mikeo1> lol onboard gf4 mx
<dabaR> will__: it is a user.
<FFForever> do i need the xpt?
<mikeo1> with 128vram
<kitche> nn: from libnss I think is what ubuntu calls it
<mikeo1> think it could run beryl?
<moyote> hmmmm...
<sandy16> jeojaxx, has any idea how ?
<moyote> well......
<mikeo1> it can run all the opengl screensavers good
<Kingsqueak> dabaR: found it
<will__> dabaR, : I didnt create it... nor did I create "1001"
<mikeo1> and the xmms opengl plugins
<will__> How do I loging as 1001 or ROOT.
<Kingsqueak> dabaR: blkid /dev/sda1    as an example
<mikeo1> and videos and flash player 9
<pyro> does anyone know the compression ratio of ogg vs mp3?
<Lovloss> dabaR, did you see the paste?
<nn> kitche, Negative
<dabaR> Lovloss: let us try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33391/
<pyro> guess it depends on what bitrate...
<moyote> mikeo1, well, you can try. ;-)
<snype> anyone know of a n64 emulator for linux?
<feross> FFForever: no, it's the libflashplugin.so
<grndslm> pyro...it just varies
<mikeo1> lol i did many times and failed
<Lovloss> eep ^_^ thanks
<dabaR> Kingsqueak: thank you.
<pyro> grndslm: yeah i figured
<mikeo1> cant figure out whats up with the aiglx and all that otherstuff
<grndslm> pyro, mp3s could be cbr or vbr, while oggs are pretty much all vbr
<mikeo1> kept getting some composite errors when i would run beryl
<Kingsqueak> dabaR: no problem, was meaning to figger that one out myself and kept forgetting
<mikeo1> like glx composite not found or something
<joejaxx> sandy16: i do not know in that situation
<Lovloss> dabaR, should i coppy whats in the small box so i dont get the line numbers?
<pyro> grndslm: I dont know much about the difference of cbr/vbr
<dabaR> Lovloss: just copy and paste the last line, it is the only change
<dabaR> Lovloss: without line numbers, for sure.
<FFForever> ok done
<FFForever> i dont have sound
<FFForever> when i go to youtube and play the random vid :-\
<grndslm> constant bit rate versus variable bit rate....vbr is always better....saves space when necessary, and doesn't slack on the quality parts of the music!
<nn> kitche, Attempting to build CoolKey so that i can use my CAC card in linux ;)
<pyro> grndslm: ah yes, i recall that now
<Lovloss> dabaR, will this automatically show up on my desktop or will i have to hunt it down under media
<dabaR> will__: 1001 is how the computer knows about will, computers care little for names, more for numbers. where did you see the 1001 anyhow? to remove root's files and directories, use the sudo command.
<pyro> im thinking ill convert my entire mp3 collection to ogg
<dabaR> !sudo| will__
<ubotu> will__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nn> kitche, seems the answer is mozilla-nss sources and hacking the configure.in to look for mozilla-nss instead of nss :)
<InkChild> hello?
<dabaR> Lovloss: we will see
<feross> FFForever: ohh, that was supposed to be fixed with this latest version
* pyro wonders where he can get a chunky machine from so it wont take forever
<Lovloss> okay, well thanks!
<kitche> nn: yeah that could be it I just know that a couple of distros just call it nss :)
<Lovloss> im going to reboot.
<dabaR> Lovloss: no
<InkChild> hi hello?
<dabaR> InkChild: hi
<Lovloss> no?
<dex`> sup
<will__> ah ok
<FFForever> ..., its not....
<Lovloss> i cant anyway, it wont let me save that file!
<dabaR> Lovloss: save, close the file, unmount the partition then run sudo mount -a
<stalefries> !hi | InkChild
<ubotu> InkChild: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<InkChild> Hello, sorry,
<FFForever> how can i fix the sound?
<will__> dabaR,  that worked.
<dabaR> Lovloss: edit it with sudo
<dex`> good
<pyro> ok bbs :)
<Lovloss> how come i cant save the file
<dabaR> will__: good
<will__> dabaR, : so it will always look LOCKED in the gui?
<InkChild> may i ask for help with some task
<dabaR> FFForever: explain about the issue
<dabaR> !helpme
<InkChild> merging video files?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stfn> do Bug Buddy reports appear anywhere public?  after submitting a report, Bug Buddy "encountered and error while submitting..." specifically "The component specified doesn't exist or has been renamed.  Please upgrade to the latest version."  but the "component" is Gnumeric (in main) and the version is 1.7.0 (in edgy)
<sky123> In ubuntu what is the equivalent for ctime? ie command to find creation time of a file??
<InkChild> sky123 date isn't it?
<nn> kitche, now i just have to make some ubuntu deb's of all this ;)
<melot> hi anyone here knows where to get repositories for prozgui?
<FFForever> uhhh i go to youtube start a vieo and i get no sound?
<dabaR> will__: well, root's file's and directories will have that icon in nautilus(the file manager and desktop program
<stfn> sky123: stat give access, modification, and change times...
<FFForever> but i get sound in other things
<dabaR> Lovloss: you have to edit the file with sudo
<melot> FFForever: i think you need do download plugins
<InkChild> Does anyone know how to merge/join two avi video files?
<Lovloss> how do i do that, lol. i suck :(
<stfn> er, "stat gives" (man 1 stat)
<Lovloss> oh wait, ill gksudo it
<FFForever> what plugins?
<sky123> but the creation time...i know there is ctime..but cant find it on the box?
<FFForever> flash is installed
<mikeo1> flash beta 9 is great
<stalefries> mikeo1: got beta 2?
<mikeo1> i dunno
<mikeo1> have not had any problems with the beta i have though
<stalefries> mikeo1: came out like today or yesterday
<dabaR> FFForever: read this too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#flashtrouble
<mikeo1> Shockwave Flash 9.0 d78
<FlyCaster> hello.... I installed Ubuntu 6.10 about two weeks ago on a Compaq Presario 5304 (255 Mhz Pentium) and it recognizes one HD but not the WD 5.1GB i have on hdb.  How do I mount it?  I can see it using Gnome Partition Editor, but can't see it any other way.
<F28> Where can i find a guide to installing a new Desktop Enviroment?
<melot> FFForever: did you use automatix?
<Kingsqueak> F28: which one, in what context?
<FFForever> automatix?
<F28> KDE
<dabaR> will__: you can chown the Examples directory to yourself, if you wish to keep that particular dir and do not want the lock on it...
<FFForever> what is that?
<stalefries> F28: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<InkChild> FlyCaster if you can see it in gparted, what device name does it have?
<stalefries> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<melot> its sort of installer in ubuntu
<F28> Not hooked up to the internet
<Lovloss> dabaR, i have changed the file, unmounted the drive, and i did 'mount -a'
<melot> it might help you
<stalefries> F28: then tough luck :(
<F28> :(
<dabaR> Lovloss: and it did not complain? can you edit the files now?
<F28> Thnx
<Lovloss> dabar it worked normally, but it didnt appear on desktop
<gbu> Hello.Where does synaptic save the programs i download?
<stalefries> melot: Automatix = bad, or at least not recommended
<dabaR> Lovloss: do other drives appear on the desktop?
<stalefries> melot: !easyubuntu is recommended now
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  I think it showed it as hdb in Gnome partition editor, but I can't see itusing Kwikdisk, or any of my file managers.
<Lovloss> Cds do. Or at least it should show in my "disk mount" tool
<melot> ahh ill check it out
<Lovloss> if i link to it from my desktop, should that work?
<melot> thanks stalefries
<InkChild> FlyCaster: see if you have it, ls /dev/hdb
<dabaR> Lovloss: well, yes, that would likely work, but there is also a nautilus option in gconf-editor for showing drives on the desktop. Is it in your places menu?
<InkChild> FlyCaster: should output something
<Lovloss> actually im not going to worry about it, its just a backup drive
<nn> WOOOHOO
<Lovloss> ill just hold stuff on it
<dabaR> gbu: /var/cache/apt/archives
<stalefries> nn: something good?
<melot> anyone here uses download accelerators?
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  I am aa relative newbie to Linux.  I will try using a shell....
<Lovloss> k. cya guys, thanks again
<nn> stalefries, Yes. Got DoD (Army/Navy/Air Force) CAC cards working in ubuntu
<dabaR> Lovloss: OK. It should work from now on when you reboot, the mount -a command is like a reboot of mounting:)
<dabaR> Lovloss: welcoe
<InkChild> flycaster: oh yeah that, it's safe, don't worry
<Lovloss> ok ^_^ thanks
<stalefries> nn: cool, dunno what those are :)
<nn> stalefries, smart card ID cards
<feross> melot: downthemall is a good dl tool or qtbittorrent
<VigoFusion> gbu: Mine are saved to Places>HomeFolder,,,its the synaptic viewer, but your files are saved to where you specify , normally
<InkChild> FlyCaster: wish i could gui you into it but shell will do
<stalefries> nn: ooh, fancy
<nn> stalefries, Common Access Card, our new ID cards have a smart card feature with a neato PKI system in place for global authentication
<melot> thanks
<FFForever> thanks
<zack_> hey, i'm trying to get GFTP to only show files which don't end in the tilde (~) - how do i make this rule and put it in the Filespec function?
<Pablo_C> is there any decent map program like streets and trips for linux?
<InkChild> FlyCaster: don't know how to open a shell?
<feross> melot: oops not qtbittorent just qbittorrent
<snype> anyone here use uslab
<EnsilZah> I'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy but i keep getting "failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" can anyone help?
<VigoFusion> Pablo_C Yes there is
<nn> stalefries, now i just gotta get pam_pkcs11 working and i'll build some deb's
<Pablo_C> what is it VigoFusion ?
<LineOf7s> Howdy peeps.  I have one issue that's preventing me from rolling out a half-dozen Ubuntu boxes instead of WinXP ones - and that's configuring the keymapping of the terminal (any kind).  Anyone have any pointers?  Google's keeping most of it to herself.  :o\
<stalefries> nn: yay for initiative!
<dabaR> EnsilZah: post /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<InkChild> FlyCaster: ??
<shawnr_> Can anyone direct me to a wiki/tutorial on setting up a local "shared" folder between users on the the same box?
<madman91> POLL: who has a nokia n73
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  using "terminal" I get nothing either for hda or hdb.  it just prints /dev/hdb with the background black.
<nn> stalefries, took some work, but i'm determined to learn Italian, and my access to Rosetta stone is via CAC card :)
<stalefries> shawnr_: just make the folder readable and writable by everyone
<_kalm> does anyone else here have problems with having the wireless (wlan0, rt61 drivers) to STAY up/online
<InkChild> FlyCaster: haha that's it
<feross> LineOf7s: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<VigoFusion> Pablo_C: It is the same one, sorta, the files and repositories are listed on the Ubuntu page for your distro.
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  so how do i mount it?  mount /dev/hdb?
<Pablo_C> hmm
<InkChild> FlyCaster: typing "ls /dev/hdb" should output "/dev/hdb", yes but try...
<Pablo_C> VigoFusion,  i am using edgy
<dabaR> LineOf7s: I do not know much about it, but try man -k map and look through the available commands.
<shawnr_> stalefries, but if one user creates a file in the folder, the file still has different rights than the folder its in.
<Pablo_C> VigoFusion, what is it called?
<InkChild> FlyCaster: "cd /media" first
<LineOf7s> feross:  thanks, but that doesn't seem to cut it.  I need the terminal to emulate a VT320 - which means the top four keys of the numeric keypad become PF1 - PF4.  This is the showstopper.
<stalefries> shawnr_: hmm. Educate users?
<LineOf7s> ty dabaR - I'll have another look.
<VigoFusion> Pablo_C: There is also a Star_Field, science app, Map, Global View, lotsa fun stuff. let me see if I can locate for you.
<FFForever> i cant see text in flash?
<InkChild> FlyCaster: once there try "ls hdb" should output "hdb"
<gbu> I can't find it in home
<shawnr_> stalefries, would rather not have to change permissions on every file written into the folder
<dabaR> shawnr_: make their umasks have nice group permissions, and put them in the same group.
<kodat> hey which torrent client do you guys use ?
<Pablo_C> VigoFusion, ok thank you ;)
<KnowledgEngi> sudo apt-get install linux-tree
<zack_> kodat: utorrent ;)
<KnowledgEngi> apt do not find linux-tree
<stalefries> kodat: either the built-in gnome bottorrent or utorrent in wine
<kodat> ah so you use wine
<KnowledgEngi> why???
<InkChild> FlyCaster: if it doesn't it means you dont have a /media/hdb folder
<feross> FFForever:  in the firefox addressbar type... about:plugins  see what version of flash you're running
<gbu> Where does apt-get normally install files in ubuntu?
<kodat> i guess i should install wine
<kodat> alright thanks ~
<dabaR> gbu: can't find what? the directory is /var/cache/apt/archives for installation files. try ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<kodat> azureus sucks so bad on ubuntu heh
<InkChild> FlyCaster: so create it with "sudo mkdir hdb"
<atarinox>  does anyone know of a program which will scan for wireless
<atarinox>                   networks in the area and show me a list of em?
<feross> kodat: try qbittorrent
<Pelo> kodat,   utorrent on wine
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  right.  says "no such file or directory.
<dabaR> gbu: files get installed in different places depending on the package you install. Do you have a more specific question, about a particular package?
<InkChild> FlyCaster: then create it
<kodat> Pelo, i use to use bitcomet when i was with windows..was so much b etter than azureus..never used utorrent though
<Jordan_U> gbu: I am not qite sure what you mean, it installs them where they need to go.
<dabaR> atarinox: network-manager-gnome
<KnowledgEngi> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/CompilazioneKernel?highlight=%28kernel%29
<InkChild> FlyCaster:  it will ask for a password, that'd be your normal system password
<Pelo> kodat,  ut is so much better then bc
<KnowledgEngi> sudo apt-get linux-tree
<kodat> Pelo, ill give it a whirl
<gbu> Where does apt-get normally usually save files in ubuntu?
<KnowledgEngi> apt-get do not find linux-tree
<KnowledgEngi> why?
<Jordan_U> gbu: Use wheris < commandName > for information on where individual programs are installed.
<F28> Does Ubunto have a ROOT password?
<dabaR> gbu: which files?
<F28> **ubuntu
<InkChild> f28 no it is disabled by default
<dabaR> !root| F28
<ubotu> F28: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<F28> kk
<kodat> Pelo, wish i could get beryl to work..i reinstalled linux today after all the messed up stuff i did to it..works so much better. not to mention i got my wireless up within 5 minutes this time haha
<VigoFusion> pablo_C: Starfield is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-162158.html
<FlyCaster> inkchild.  says can't find media.  (after I did the Mkdir and then tried to mount)
<InkChild> f28 you can get a root shell with "sudo -s"
<Pelo> kodat,  I don't know anything about beryl
<Pablo_C> ty VigoFusion
<kodat> Pelo, no biggie, beryl was just good fun
<Gizzle> Hello all, what is the difference between totem-gstreamer and totem-xine?  Which one should i install and how?
<InkChild> FlyCaster: try "sudo mount -vt auto /dev/hdb hdb"
<Pelo> kodat  http://www.securenet.net/members/jeanpelo/linux_guide.html
<FloK> hi. Is it possible to scp when the dest is only root writable and how?
<dabaR> gbu: to get a sense of the various places packages install files, run sudo dpkg -L zenity
<kitche> Gizzle: the engines that they use one uses xine the other uses gstreamer
<kodat> Pelo, how would i get the 0.9.24..i hope theres an option
<InkChild> FlyCaster: or try "sudo mount -vt auto /dev/hdb /media/hdb"
<stalefries> Gizzle: they're both backends for the totem movie plyer, which you install is your choice.
<Jordan_U> kodat: #ubuntu-xgl and #beryl have more people with XGL / AIGLX /compiz / beryl skills :)
<slicky> are there any solution on how to make 3d acceleration work with xorg and ATI drivers?  i cant find any help on google
<Pelo> kodat,  hold on
<FFForever>     File name: libflashplayer.so   Shockwave Flash 7.0 r68
<FloK> IMO the missing root user is trouble in this case
<InkChild> FlyCaster: you know you can edit the last line in the shell tapping the "up" key right?
<kodat> Jordan_U, nobody ever answers in there, i already tried haha
<Kingsqueak> FloK: I think you're right
<Jordan_U> !fglrx | slicky
<ubotu> slicky: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gizzle> stalefries and kitche ,,, ok thanks
<Pelo> kodat,  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<slicky> Jordan_U:  been there done that
<InkChild> !help nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<InkChild> !nvidia
<zack_> hey, i'm trying to get GFTP to only show files which don't end in the tilde (~) - how do i make this rule and put it in the Filespec function?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FloK> Kingsqueak, so you also havent found any solution to this prob?
<Jordan_U> kodat: What exactly is the problem with beryl?
<Kingsqueak> FloK: though really, you shouldn't leave root ssh enabled, ideally you would have a process user that does the transfer and something to pick up the files on the receiving end, maybe a root run process to fix it
<slicky> Jordan_U: "model number for your Radeon card is a 9700 pro or above"  and my is 9600 :\
<Kingsqueak> FloK: nope
<kodat> Jordan_U, i would have no borders on anything, then it would freeze within a couple seconds after i loaded it
<InkChild> FlyCaster: what's taking you so long? If it's not a problem to ask
<mborohov> hey guys
<mborohov> i got the ipod working
<mborohov> how do i add more workspaces?
<dabaR> mborohov: to gnome?
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  ot sure what I did, but it gave me a bunch of print about naming file systems etc.
<Pelo> mborohov,  congrats
<kodat> Jordan_U, and that even after following all instructions on every forum heh
<Pelo> mborohov,  just rightlick on the workspace icon in the panel > properties
<FlyCaster> Inkchild.  I have a slow computer and am trying all this stuff as we go.
<mborohov> dabaR: yes
<InkChild> FlyCaster: ok it means the option auto didn't autodetect the file system type
<dabaR> mborohov: to the little panel applet in the bottom right, do what pelo says above
<mborohov> sweet
<InkChild> FlyCaster: ok
<mborohov> this is awesome
<InkChild> FlyCaster: try this...
<Jbo> I'm trying to get into ubuntu to run a PVR with mythtv.  I have a pci express video card that is connected to my television via composite cables and ubuntu LIVECD cannot display anything.  I was told to use ubuntu alternative, which at least comes up and tries to install, but when I get to partitioning my HD it craps out on me.  I have a 320 gig SATA 3.0 HD. I'm really not sure what what else to do, any sugguestions?
<mborohov> now if i can only get some nice transparency :p
<Pablo_C> VigoFusion, is that mapping stars?
<VigoFusion> Pablo_C: Street Maps?
<InkChild> FlyCaster: sudo mount -vt vfat /dev/hdb /media/hdb
<Jordan_U> slicky: Does the "ATI" ( open source radeon ) driver work?
<Pablo_C> I want streets in north america
<FFForever> how do i make wmv's play in firefox?
<Pelo> mborohov,  for that you want beryl I beleive
<VigoFusion> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/
<Pablo_C> VigoFusion, yes :P
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  I think hda is one file type and hdb is Reiser
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  left over from another (DSL) HD installation
<malt> anyone here use ddclient?
<mborohov> beryl?
<InkChild> FlyCaster: in gparted what type of filesystem it says hdb is?
<zack_> can anyone help me with the Filespec in GFTP?
<VigoFusion> Pablo_C: that is the Edgy , the lists are at the top of that site for other distros
<mborohov> not compiz?
<Kingsqueak> malt: have you looked at this yet?  http://ddclient.sourceforge.net/#help
<Pelo> mborohov,  beryl is a fork or compiz
<zack_> i've tried looking up docs on the GFTP filespec on google but there's nothing...
<mborohov> is beryl relatively stable?
<malt> Kingsqueak: isn't this insecure for the domain for it to save a password in the config for a server
<slicky> Jordan_U: hm.. i thing so?
<pianoboy3333> mborohov: yes...ish
<malt> Kingsqueak it use any encryption?
<Kingsqueak> malt: you should chown the file 600 for the user that runs the process
<mborohov> mmm...that ish scares me a little =\
<ixian_> ive had beryl crash/freeze on me several times.. but its cool looking
<Kingsqueak> malt: that way other users can't read it
<zack_> Beryl would be good if you didn't have to resize windows smaller to stop them appearing black
<InkChild> FlyCaster: try sudo mount -vt raiserfs /dev/hdb /media/hdb
<Pablo_C> VigoFusion, thanks mate
<InkChild> FlyCaster: does it fly?
<dabaR> InkChild: the /dev/hdb is always gonna have a number at the end too
<slicky> Jordan_U:  hm.. i dont think iv got the resctricted-modules installed..
<VigoFusion> Pablo_C: My pleasure if I helped you I helped myself.
<slicky> Jordan_U: how do i findout if i do have them?
<InkChild> dabaR: mega-DU'H that's rite!!!
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  "wrong fs, after several tries.
<InkChild> FlyCaster: hey listen
<dabaR> InkChild: you can find out partition info with sudo fdisk -l
<InkChild> FlyCaster: try sudo mount -vt raiserfs /dev/hdb0 /media/hdb
<InkChild> dabaR: got it
<FlyCaster> Inkchild. ok
<InkChild> FlyCaster: dabaR is right, it is not hdb is hdb0 or hdb1 etc... if that device has one partition it will be hdb0
<VigoFusion> <<<<<<<<is a proponent of the Care Ware program.
<tim|iBook> Ok, I'm trying to install off of the 6.06 pc disk, and it's locking my res down to 640x480
<InkChild> VigoFusion: care ware?
<syntaxx> how can i remove added session in console?
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  I think I got something using hdb1 to /media/hdb
<nn> How do i contribute a package? :)
<dabaR> InkChild: more likely hdb1
<dabaR> nn: visit #ubuntu-motu
<Jordan_U> slicky: search for restricted modules in synaptic and see if it is checked.
<nn> dabaR, thanks
<dabaR> syntaxx: what session?
<InkChild> dabaR: why? i think it's only one partition
<FFForever> how do i add mp3 support to amarok?
<kayxray> I've been having problems with my laptop and am looking to get a new desktop.  Can anyone provide any pointers on how to find a good motherboard, cpu, video, audio, etc. combination that is good and works well with Ubuntu/Linux?  Thanks!
<dabaR> InkChild: find out with sudo fdisk -l
<InkChild> dabaR: is reiser for the whole disk isn't it?
<FlyCaster> Inkchld:  I had it formatted & partitioned as hdb1  Now let me see if I can see it in other programs....
<syntaxx> dabaR: i added beryl-manager in the session as the guides told me to do.. now when i logout and log back in my X freeze
<dabaR> FFForever: read the restricted formats page already:) the package you need is libxine-extracodecs
<VigoFusion> InkChild: You can read about CareWare and its creator, that doesnt want any $ for what he does. http://www.arachnoid.com/
<dabaR> syntaxx: show me the guides, please
<syntaxx> dabaR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<InkChild> FlyCaster: ok so let's go that way, type "sudo fdisk -l" that's a lower case "L"
<FFForever> what are the requirements for beryl?
<FFForever> to run nicely
<InkChild> VigoFusion: thx
<tim|iBook> Ok, I'm trying to install off of the 6.06 pc disk, and it's locking my res down to 640x480
<InkChild> FlyCaster: it will tell you what devices you can reach
<dabaR> syntaxx: and you can not log into failsafe gnome session at all?
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  ok
<kodat> Pelo, hey dude, when i create that utorrent icon everytime i click it it opens re-installation..how do i get it to open the program regular
<dabaR> syntaxx: log in failsafe and remove that from your session
<syntaxx> dabaR: i havent tried wait
<Jordan_U> FFForever: If you have good drivers, anything >= my 3 year old intel integrated graohics :)
<dabaR> !fixres| tim|iBook
<ubotu> tim|iBook: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<InkChild> dabaR: thanks i'm such a nuisance, getting help messed up and all...
<FFForever> -grawls- i still cant play wmv's in firefox...
<Jordan_U> slicky: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<Pelo> kodat,  get the stand alone not the installer
<tim|iBook> thank's I'm trying that now
<FlyCaster> inkchild:  it shows hda1 hda2 hda3 & hdb1  !!!
<kodat> Pelo, ah whoops
<slicky> Jordan_U: pastebin? :$
<syntaxx> dabaR: i cant login in failsafe dnome too
<Acu> Greetings to all. I have installed Apache 2.2 and it works fine, however if I drag Drupal files (with index.php) I am not able to brows localhost - I guess is about enabling index.php to be read by the server - any hints will be appreciated
<dabaR> InkChild: no worries, I learn as I go along too, let me know if I can help you guys.
<Jordan_U> !paste | slicky
<ubotu> slicky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<InkChild> FlyCaster: now you want hdb1 don't you? what filesystem does it got?
<slicky> Jordan_U: kk w8
<Vich> how to remove a driver?
<Vich> :S
<dabaR> syntaxx: try gnome-session-remove in a console
<Vich> it's causing my system to lockup at startup
<syntaxx> dabaR: ok
<Vich> I had to remove the card
<Vich> and reboot
<arepie> Vich: what card?
<slicky> Jordan_U:  http://83.249.37.33/xorg.conf
<dabaR> Acu: it downloads the php instead of processing it on the server?
<syntaxx> dabaR: it says cannot open display
<VigoFusion> llnkChild: And spend a moment or three at that site he explains all about the Care Ware ideal, and has some very neat programs, and yes they are free, but you are asked to care.
<Acu> dabaR: yes
<InkChild> FlyCaster: hda3 is likely to be your swap, if system is linux it is ext3
<FlyCaster> Inkchild:  /dev/hdb1               1         627     5036346   83  Linux
<Vich> a dlink wireless card
<zoople> Hi guys. Is there a good guide i can read to get me up and going for making dynamic websites in Ubuntu?
<InkChild> so it is ext3 possibly ext2
<kayxray> PHP?
<Vich> zoople, depends on language
<Vich> php isn't the only solution
<slicky> Jordan_U:  do i have to add a module to the .conf file?
<InkChild> FlyCaster: givme 30 seconds
<zoople> aiming at PHP/mySQL
<Vich> but it's a good one
<kayxray> :)
<Jordan_U> slicky: Why do you have 2 "Section "Device" " s ?
<kayxray> I'm a mind reader Vich.
<zoople> yeah, im fairly new at all this, so PHP is to my liking
<Vich> well grab apache, php and mysql (server)
<InkChild> FlyCaster: ok try this
<Vich> and try looking at www.php.net
<dabaR> Acu: did you install php support for apache?
<FlyCaster> inkchild:  hda1 & 3 are ext2  hdb1 is reiserfs, i think.
<slicky> Jordan_U:  hm.. iv got a tv-out card
<Vich> they have really good doco
<Vich> especially for functions
<zoople> Vich: am i confused to have thought that Ubuntu came with some sort of SL inbuilt?
<InkChild> FlyCaster: no it isn't look...
<Vich> SL = scripting language?
<zoople> *SQL
<InkChild> FlyCaster: 83  Linux means ext3
<zoople> sorri meant SQL
<Vich> I don't think it does
<nn> libnspr4-dev seems to be busted as it forces auto removal of mozilla-firefox and a bunch of other packages, which depend on libnspr4 :(
<Jordan_U> slicky: ATI ( on the TV out card ) ?
<zoople> ok thanks :)
<Vich> ;)
<Acu> dabaR: I downloaded some modules - I am not sure I did the right ones - I will check again
<mborohov> alright
<zoople> now, what is the best Website Creattion tool?
<slicky> Jordan_U:  it a radeon ati with tv out..yes
<zoople> and dont say jEdit :p
<mborohov> so now that the ipod works
<Vich> depends if you want wysiwyg or plain text
<Vich> I use scite
<InkChild> FlyCaster:  if hdb1 83 Linux it should be ext3
<Pelo> zoople,  nvu is easy enough
<Vich> which is a simple text editor
<FlyCaster> inkchild:....hmmmmm   memory must be bad.  There isn't anything on it, so I can reformat it any way I wish at this point, if it would help.
<Vich> with syntax highlighting for php
<zoople> im looking more wysiwyg
<InkChild> FlyCaster: did you mounted it?
<zoople> so, im looking for a dreamweaver equivalent really
<Vich> ah
<Jordan_U> slicky: Why are you using fglrx for one and ATI for the other?
<maurox> nvu then
<InkChild> FlyCaster: are you sure?
<Vich> fine, don't wait for my informative answer
<FlyCaster> I entered the commands you gave me, so I assume it mounted.
<FFForever> what will my thumbdrive be in /dev/?
<slicky> Jordan_U:  i dont know.. iv just installed it.. it like a standard conf
* InkChild is away: Away
<VigoFusion> I always like Aracnoid, free, open source, can be WYSIWG or as complex as you wanna go.
<Pelo> FFForever,  more likely in /media/
* InkChild is back (gone 00:00:23)
<FFForever> auto launcher isnt comming up
<Ghost_Printer> !Firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dabaR> syntaxx: I can only think of logging into X with a different session, then running the gnome-session-properties from the terminal
<InkChild> FlyCaster: so? are you sure it has no format?
<dabaR> syntaxx: actually, that will not work.
<syntaxx> dabaR: hmm ok
* mikeo1 finally upgrades to edgy
<syntaxx> dabaR: =/
<InkChild> FlyCaster: if it says Linux it should be formated, with ext3
* Pelo pats mikeo1 on the back : " so sorry"
<dabaR> syntaxx: since the session will not be running.
<mikeo1> the upgrade manager actually worked this time
<dabaR> syntaxx: but maybe you could then try the gnome-session-remove, try a different session, do you have any other wms insatlled?
* Pelo 's jaw drops 
<mikeo1> and only 19 min left to download all the updates
<syntaxx> dabaR: none
<mikeo1> lol it didnt fniish upgrading
<FlyCaster> inkchild:  not sure of anything about it at this poing.  I may not have used it with DSL linux.  But had used it with a version of Mepis, but it was really slow.  So I uninstalled Mepis and played with DSL until I got this Ubuntu 6.10 and I really like it on this computer.
<dabaR> syntaxx: install openbox, if you want, quickly, it has just 2 packages
<syntaxx> dabaR: ok
* deyan welcome mikeo1 to edgy :-)
<Jordan_U> slicky: OK, I am not verry good with xorg editing, backup your current xorg.conf and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh   When it asks you for a driver choose "fglrx" , and be sure you know how to restore your backup xorg from the terminal in case this doesn't work.
<dabaR> syntaxx: well, I just tried that too, and it does not work.
<InkChild> FlyCaster: well firstly step back from /media/hdb, type cd by itself now
<slicky> Jordan_U:  kk ill try
<VigoFusion> So if I have Edgy general/generic, non server, I have to install a Firewall?
<syntaxx> sweet!
<FlyCaster> inkchild:  let me go play a while and will return with more questions......  You helped me figure out a lot so far.  will play starting with cd and the next step you suggest, then return.
<InkChild> FlyCaster: sudo mount -vt ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb
<mikeo1> hopefully with edgy it will be easy to get xgl to work
<mikeo1> or rather beryl and aiglx
<slicky> Jordan_U:  kk done.. now reboot?
<carpediem> I have beryl on edgy.  Wasn't totally easy though.
<mikeo1> i have beryl on edgy on dual screen at my computer in my dorm room at college, but right now im on the junky server in my basement at home :(
<Acu> dabaR: do you know what module should be loaded for php and apache (there are 20 of them) ?
<Jordan_U> slicky: No, just press ctrl + alt + backspace , you almost never need to reboot in linux :)
<FlyCaster> inkchild:  says it is already mounted.
<mikeo1> or /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pelo> g'night folks
<mikeo1> or killall gdm
<dabaR> Acu: well, you need a package called libapache2-php5 or something.
<cmweb> Does anyone here know how to make scripts for the Supybot ptogram..... I need to make some for my channel
<FlyCaster> inkchild.  but I had used the reiserfs in the command the last time I tried it.  do I need to unmount it first and try again?
<dabaR> syntaxx: not sure where to remove it, I looked at all the files that are installed by the gnome-session package.
<InkChild> FlyCaster: yep
<cmweb> Yes ive lost the documentation not such a good thing i found out
<FlyCaster> ok
<InkChild> FlyCaster: with sudo
<slicky> Jordan_U:  still the same.. OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<InkChild> FlyCaster: now i got something to do, sorry
<philip> is there a way to resize top panel tray icons?
* InkChild is away: Away
<FlyCaster> inkchild:  thanks!
<e319> hi, i got a bunch of errors with i/o stream when iam trying to install ubuntu, most other os's say "boot disk failure" only fc6 installs, wnt to run ubuntu though, ithink that the kernel is the issue, with supporting my sata mobo connections
<slicky> Jordan_U: it should be> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generi    or something
<Jordan_U> slicky: that is truly bizarre, can you post the new xorg.conf ?
<slicky> Jordan_U:  sure
<InkChild> FlyCaster: sorry
<e319> are there any ubuntu or kubuntu iso's with the newest kernel?
<|thunder> what is the linux equix. of dreamweaver
<cmweb> Help, i almost out of space. I have created another portion on the other hard drive an i nuno how to access it
<|thunder> e319, edgy is 2.6.17-10-generic
<e319> i am looking for 2.6.18 ... hmm
<e319> all that iget when i boot is the splash, some msg's, then the same 2 errors repeating ...
<slicky> Jordan_U:  http://83.249.37.33/xorg.conf.1
<synacktion> anyone know the location of the XFCE menu file?
<dabaR> cmweb: run sudo fdisk -l and post output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<|thunder> e319; try fiesty
<KnowledgEngi> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<wpc> can anyone help me get inline vidoes to work in firefox such as a .mov
<Jordan_U> slicky: Did you press ctrl+alt+backspace?
<KnowledgEngi> this is the same source of default ubuntu edgy kernel ??
<slicky> Jordan_U:  yes
<Jordan_U> slicky: and did it log you out when you did that?
<cmweb> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33401/
<stevr1it> every time i want to work in internet with ubuntu 6.10 gnome, when i start it i have to configurate the internal network with digiting  ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.34 and to digit in the terminal route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<stevr1it>  (the ip of th erouter). How can i make it working automatically?
<slicky> Jordan_U: yepp.. but i think i have to reboot
<bimberi> KnowledgEngi: yes
<Jordan_U> slicky: It shouldn't make a difference but if you want to it can't hurt.
<dabaR> cmweb: look at it, and tell me what you think the partition you want to mount is, and how sure of it you are.
<Jordan_U> slicky: Wait .
<Jordan_U> slicky: sudo modprobe fglrx
<KnowledgEngi> and the .config is the same used by edgy ???
<kodat> wpc, http://www.getautomatix.com/   -  download this, you can download most all the codecs you need...MPG files and some other media players suck at firefox in linux, at least i cant get them to work
<slicky> Jordan_U:  but shouldnt i add  fglrx to the Section "Module"
<KnowledgEngi> or edgy has as different configuration?
<e319> where can i dl fiesty?
<KnowledgEngi> as=a
<cmweb> dabaR, /dev/hda3 its in the right place and exactly the rigth size
<slicky> Jordan_U:  my keyboard layout became english when i restarted x lol
<bimberi> KnowledgEngi: /boot/config*
<dabaR> stevr1it: look at the /etc/network/interfaces file, and use man interfaces as a reference, ask me for further help if you need it.
<wpc> kodat, thanks, i'll try that out.  is there anything else i could do to get them to work?  my dad likes watching youtube vidoes and other vlogs and i just switched them to ubuntu and he isn't happy.  i'm very new to this.
<Jordan_U> slicky: Yeh.. that's my fault, the command I gave reset everything X related, including keyboard settings
<slicky> Jordan_U:  kk
<dabaR> cmweb: next, run gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, and post the contents to pastebin again
<kaiki> *wpc* install flash and youtube should work
<dabaR> e319: /j #ubuntu+1
<KnowledgEngi> i think that if a copy the config: cp /boot/configxxxx /usr/src/linuxsourcexxx/.config
<KnowledgEngi> i do not need tu run make oldconfig
<VigoFusion> automatix is not supported by Ubuntu, and users are not suggested to use it. I think
<KnowledgEngi> is correct??
<slicky> Jordan_U:  iv been reading from this guide.. and the trubleshoting dosent help
<cmweb> dabar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33403/
<Jordan_U> slicky: Again, I am not very good at manually editing the xorg.conf, you probably need to add it to "modules" but first just try modprobing it and restart x again.
<kodat> wpc, you tube wont be a problem, some other sides may though..its really random
<KnowledgEngi> "if a copy" = "if i copy"
<bimberi> KnowledgEngi: that I'm not sure about but this page might ...
<kodat> wpc, sites*
<stevr1it> Dabar here i am. I am inside interface
<wpc> kodat, will do, thanks for your help
<slicky> Jordan_U:  sudo modprobe fglrx  ?
<ktrauberman> any idea why i can't get edgy to connect to my school's wireless, which uses WEP?
<bimberi> KnowledgEngi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jordan_U> slicky: Yup.
<stevr1it> auto lo
<stevr1it> iface lo inet loopback
<stevr1it> auto ath0
<stevr1it> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<stevr1it> auto wlan0
<slicky> Jordan_U:  FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<stevr1it> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<kodat> wpc, im still on the lookout for getting every webpage to work perfectly hehe
<stevr1it> wireless-essid
<stevr1it> iface eth0 inet static
<stevr1it> address 192.168.1.34
<KnowledgEngi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28CategoryKernel%29
<stevr1it> netmask 255.255.255.0
<slicky> Jordan_U:  hm..
<stevr1it> gateway 192.168.1.1
<KnowledgEngi> i'm reading it
<cmweb> stevr1it, PAST BIN
<stevr1it> ok
<Jordan_U> slicky: Whell ther's your problem at least :)
<cmweb> stevr1it, your on spam
<stevr1it> no
<stevr1it> sorry
<Jordan_U> slicky: How did you install fglrx?
<dabaR> cmweb: :) where do you want to mount the partition? under your home, or under /media?
<slicky> Jordan_U:  by a howto.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  this 1
<ktrauberman> does anyone have any idea how to connect edgy to a wireless network that automatically provides a WEP key?
<dabaR> stevr1it: post that to the pastebin, and the commands you get it to work, the pastebin is at paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cmweb> dabar, doesnt matter as long as i can acess it
<VigoFusion> Should I apt-get firestarter? or download and install?
<kaiki> apt-get
<dabaR> cmweb: well, make a decision now, cause we have to choose one. under /media, it appears in your places menu, under your home it is like a directory in your home folder.
<bimberi> VigoFusion: apt-get!
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<cmweb> media
<stevr1it> dabaR ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33404/
<dabaR> cmweb: sudo mkdir /media/hda3
<stevr1it> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33404/
<cmweb> k
<cmweb> dabaR, when should that take effect. I dont see it under places
<dabaR> cmweb: then add this line "/dev/hda3       /media/hda3               ext3    defaults,users 0       0" to your fstab file, then save and close the editor, run sudo mount -a, and tell me whether you can se the files with ls /media/hda3
<Jordan_U> slicky: I have never seen that error before, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-driver-fglrx
<dabaR> cmweb: we have not mounted it yet
<Jordan_U> slicky: see if there are any errors when you run that.
<cmweb> dabar, to what file
<slicky> Jordan_U:  hm . when i type: fglrxinfo   it says: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<slicky> Jordan_U:  kk
<dabaR> cmweb: do you have the /etc/fstab file still open?
<mom> Hey I need to add an XP install to this computer right now (running ubuntu but have to half crapy msword) an pitfalls i should beware?
<DFM> I want to install Ubuntu 64bit on my system that already dual boots xp/kubuntu
<cmweb> oh, one sec
<dabaR> cmweb: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DFM> when I install will it add itself to grub?
<slicky> Jordan_U:  no.. no errors
<DFM> or will it rewrite grub and cause me to loose access to the 32bit version?
<dabaR> mom: yes.
<cmweb> HA
<dabaR> !grub|mom
<ubotu> mom: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jordan_U> mom: You can run word with wine in linux, when you install windows it will clobber GRUB.
<phillipc> a
<cmweb> dabar, i added it under all of it
<stevr1it> dabaR: any suggestion? ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33404/
<mom> how about Lilo?
<Jordan_U> slicky: Try the modprobe again.
<dabaR> You will have to recover grub with the first link in there. Oooh, lilo, not sure how to reinstall it, but it will get wiped too. google for recovering lilo after installing windows :-/
<slicky> Jordan_U:  same as b4
<dabaR> stevr1it: one sec, I will get to it.
<dabaR> cmweb: I do not understand what you mean.
<cmweb> heres a past bin of the fstab file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33406/
<Jordan_U> slicky: fglrx should work, but lets see if you can get 3D accel without fglrx using the Free drivers.
<teledyn> i'm in supermount hell
<teledyn> can't seem to disable it via the sysctl
<gotit> hi guys
* InkChild is back (gone 00:17:37)
<teledyn> freakin' "features"...
<slicky> Jordan_U:  hm kk
<InkChild> So does anybody know how to merge/join avi files in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> slicky: run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh   When it asks you for a driver choose "ATI" this time.
<mom> oh no i'm using grub
<paradox34690> is there a way to tell if I have an X Windows System development package
<cmweb> dabar, i just did sudo mount -a and nothing happened only the girgle or my hard drive
<dabaR> cmweb: Oh, ya, that totally makes sense now what you said there...:) well, save, close, and run sudo mount -a, and tell me whether you see the files with ls /media/hda3
<mom> i just was hoping not to do extra steps but good old winblows
<mom> alright thanks for the pages guys!
<gotit> i have repaired the mbr now its using grub, but i want to edit the grub boot loader how could i do that, dont have the access
<kodat> what the hell why cant i get automatix bleeder..i have the stupid automatix repository >.<
<dabaR> mom: welcome
<slicky> Jordan_U:  kk.. brb.. ill reboot this time
<teledyn> or is this not a supermount problem?  how the hell does the ubuntu kernel try to automount CDs?
<cmweb> dabar, their are files a lost+found is the only thing
<Jordan_U> slicky: Again, shouldn't make a difference but OK.
<feross> any fvwm users here? how can I run nm-applet when fvwm starts?
<slicky> Jordan_U:  kk.. just restarting x then
<dabaR> cmweb: show me the command you ran and output on pastebin, please.
<dabaR> stevr1it: you can add those two commands to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, at the bottom, then restart the computer and tell me whether it works.
<cmweb> dabaR,
<cmweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33407/
<dabaR> stevr1it: the two commands being the 2 commands you run to get it working.
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> ok
<ktrauberman> hey guys, Is there something that needs to be done to have edgy automagically pick up a WEP key from a wireless network like windows does?
<slicky> Jordan_U:  hm.. now iv got a lower resolution
<dabaR> cmweb: that means that we have successfully(not the correct spelling likely) mounted it and now it will mount every time you start the computer. Do you see it under your places menu?
<nachtfalke> Question: how do i change my defualt soundcard
<cmweb> dabaR, No
<gotit> hi guys, i want to remove a "windows xp professional" line from boot loader , there are two of them
<dabaR> ktrauberman: automatically pick up a wep key? I never heard of this.
<ktrauberman> yeah
<dabaR> cmweb: try killall gnome-panel.
<ktrauberman> in windows, theres an option to automatically get the WEP key from the AP
<cmweb> dabar, that dont look so hot
<dabaR> gotit: do both work?
<ktrauberman> rather than manually typeing it in
<bimberi> nachtfalke: system -> preferences -> sound
<dabaR> cmweb: it will restart the panel
<nachtfalke> thanks bimberi
<gotit> dabaR :nope only one works
<bimberi> nachtfalke: yw :)
<dabaR> gotit: which one, first or second?
<gotit> dabaR :second
<kodat> anyone have any problems installing bleeder?
<Jordan_U> slicky: That makes sence if the reverse-engeneered drivers don't support as high a resolution, they probably don't support 3D accelleration but try anyway out of curiosity :)
<cmweb> dabaR, still nothing
<nachtfalke> it's always the simple things... and trying to google those things never works
<dabaR> gotit: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the first windows XP entry, if in doubt which one it is, post the contents of the file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I will look at it too.
<cmweb> it wont open in places->computer ether
<dabaR> cmweb: try clicking to it in nautilus from / to media to hda3.
<klees> how can i tell what the block size of a filesystem?
<gotit> dabaR: I dont have the access to the enter the system , is there any other way
<kodat> there we go got it
<cmweb> Ok it open their
<dabaR> gotit: what do you mean dont have access?
<cmweb> dabar, i got it open their
<klees> anyone?
<cmweb> dabar, but i have no permissions
<kaiki> *klees* have you tried df from the command prompt?
<stevr1it> dabaR: i have tryed to open it with gedit in root but it does not open
<dabaR> cmweb: really, it gives you trouble with that? weird. one sec, please, brb
<slicky> Jordan_U:  it was better b4 :D
<slicky> ;D*
<klees> df tells u the block size?
<nachtfalke> i there a general how to about getting ubuntu up to speed after install
<nachtfalke> i keep runnign into one's that are out of date
<Tomcat_`> nachtfalke: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should do it.
<dabaR> stevr1it: you tried gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh?
<kaiki> *klees* it lists the 1k blocks
<nachtfalke> i mean like a walk through
<gotit> dabar: actually its our office system , and to whom it belongs is on a holiday,
<Jordan_U> slicky: I am going to ask the people at #ubuntu-xgl if they have any idea why the modprobe fails.
<Tomcat_`> nachtfalke: I'm not sure what you mean then... when you install Ubuntu and update it afterwards, you're done.
<slicky> Jordan_U:  kk do so, how do i restore my drivers?
<nachtfalke> i mean of like all the general software most people want
<gotit> can i do it from booting with the cd
<slicky> Jordan_U:  to the fglrx
<stevr1it> DabaR: it says: GTK Accessibility Module initialized but does not open
<nachtfalke> some webpage
<dabaR> gotit: you need root permissions to edit that file. I can think of you rebooting the system, starting in recovery mode(or safe or single user, the term escapes me atm) and that gives you a root shell, but you would have to use a command line editor, nano is the simplest, they say.
<dabaR> stevr1it: can you use vi, or try nano
<stevr1it> ok
<Jordan_U> slicky: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh And choose fglrx.
<Kingsqueak> nachtfalke: tough to do that really, fire up 'synaptic' and browse and select what looks good to you
<Jordan_U> slicky: If you want more options you can run that command without the "-phigh" switch.
<gotit> dabaR: so what should i do than, i am not used to it
<Kingsqueak> nachtfalke: people have such widely varying opinions on applications, just play around, you'll find what you like
<slicky> Jordan_U:  kk .. dont thing i need more options right now
<ixian_> nachtfalke, you could try automatix or easyubuntu, they can install a lot of common programs/utilities/etc
<dabaR> gotit: leave it 'til the owner comes back.
<cmweb> dabaR, dont forget about me here....
<bimberi> nachtfalke: Ubuntu comes with a suite of 'general software' by default (email, web, office, IM, games ...)
<Madpilot> ixian_, please don't recommend automatix here... giving advice that's known to break boxes is discouraged...
<dabaR> cmweb: hehe, yup.
<nachtfalke> thanks all
<ixian_> i knew someone would say that
<dabaR> cmweb: show me the output of ls -ld /media/hda3
<Kingsqueak> well enough people show up here with automatix issues
<atarinox> anyone know a good channel for web design?
<gotit> dabaR: i need to do it , i have no other choice, i think i can if i boot from the cd and access the hard drive
<cmweb> Dabar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33412/
<ixian_> ive been using it for months on dapper and edgy and no problems.. to each their own i guess
<Madpilot> atarinox, #web, #css or #html
<dabaR> gotit: that makes sense too. mount the drive, and edit it with sudo.
<nachtfalke> alternative to auromatix?
<ixian_> easyubuntu, but i dont think it works on edgy
<Madpilot> !mp3 | nachtfalke
<ubotu> nachtfalke: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dabaR> cmweb: we need to unmount the drive, so sudo umount /dev/hda3
<cmweb> dabaR, ok unmounted
<dabaR> cmweb: then we need to edit the file again, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gotit> dabaR: mount? whats that is it like formating or partioning
<cmweb> dabaR, ok im in edit
<Calvin18> anyone experiencing problems with the intel pro/100 pcmcia network cards?
<Calvin18> ubuntu loads e100 for it.. but i can't ping anyone else
<dabaR> gotit: no, it is like telling your operating system how to use a partition of your hard disk
<dabaR> cmweb: to start, I do not like the spacing on that last line, copy a line from above, and edit it to have the right values and spacing.
<gotit> dabaR: so any experties required to mount the drive , i am lost here
<kishan> hi
<cmweb> ok i got it lined up
<kishan> need some help with network manager
<kaiki> hi
<dabaR> gotit: are you gonna boot the live CD? If so, do that now, and come back
<cmweb> dabaR, i got it all lined up
<Kingsqueak> Calvin18: how new are you?  meaning, did you see if the interface is up, did you run dhclient on it etc.
<seth1248> What is the command to list partition's uuid?
<dabaR> cmweb: make sure it is the same exact thing, spaces vs. tabs could make a difference.
<Kingsqueak> seth1248: blkid /dev/whatever1
<gotit> dabaR: ok
<cmweb> dabaR, ok
<seth1248> Kingsqueak: Thank You
<cmweb> one min
<kishan> well i have problem with network ..it is not recongnizing the wireless connection
<nachtfalke> what do you all use for irc in ubuntu?
<stuart> konversation
<kaiki> *nachtfalke* xchat
<kishan> problem is with the network manager
<Kingsqueak> irssi
<kishan> can any one help please
<Calvin18> Kingsqueak: well i think i can configure the network card thru shell..
<stuart> can someone explain how to remove software not listed in synaptic (particularly jre)
<kaiki> *kishan* What's the problem, kishan?
<cmweb> dabaR, ok
<Calvin18> Kingsqueak: but the funny thing is that for some links it works...
<Kingsqueak> Calvin18: so if you do a manual   ifconfig   it works?
<stuart> konversation seems nicer than xchat
<noiesmo> stuart, thru terminal you can use apt-get remove packagename
<dabaR> stuart: how did you install it?
<Calvin18> Kingsqueak: no.. i used ifconfig to do it manually
<kishan> kaiki : i have installed the network manager but it is not recongnising the wireless network
<Calvin18> Kingsqueak: i believe it has something to do the link autodetection..
<Kingsqueak> Calvin18: you remembered to run 'ip route' or 'route' to add the default gateway too right?
<Calvin18> Kingsqueak: possible to set it as a insmod parameter?
<Kingsqueak> Calvin18: ah, hmm ethtool or mii-tool set it, not sure if you can force it on mod load
<stuart> noiesmo and dabar - i followed Sun's installation instructions, except i type ./name of bin file while the file was sitting in my home directory
<stuart> needles to say it does not work
<Calvin18> Kingsqueak: yes i've done that... but it can't even reach the gateway.. i think i am not planning to reach too far yet
<stuart> needless
<cmweb> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33414/
<Kingsqueak> Calvin18: k, so the situation is that you are plugging and unplugging without a reboot or reset right?
<gotit> dabaR: cant do it dont have the internet access there, its in the other building
<Kingsqueak> Calvin18: it could be getting confused on auto-neg, I've seen that happen with other nics
<dabaR> cmweb: now save the file, close and run sudo mount -a again, then see whether the ls -ld /media/hda3 command still does the same thing.
<Kingsqueak> Calvin18: the only thing I've done to get around that is to just reboot the box or bring the nic up and down a few times
<Calvin18> Kingsqueak: i shud try and play around with the settings again
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/MTGUMG60.html
<cmweb> dabaR, you do relize that their is nothing in the other drive....
<KnowledgEngi> is correct ?????
<KnowledgEngi> this is the procedure that i do about rebuilding kernel adding a support in the configuration
<dabaR> gotit: cmweb -ld will show permissions and owner for the partition/directory
<bimberi> kishan: have you commented out all but the "lo" interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<jimle> Can anyone tell be the command that runs the Xorg config thing?
<dabaR> cmweb: that was for you above
<cmweb> mount: special device /dev/hdb3 does not exist
<bimberi> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jimle> bimberi, thank you
<bimberi> jimle: np :)
<noiesmo> stuart, you should just be able to delete the folder it installed in
<dabaR> cmweb: where did  the hdb3 come from? we are working with hda3
<stuart> thanks noiesmo i can handle that
<cmweb> clint@clint-desktop:~$ sudo mount -a
<cmweb> mount: special device /dev/hdb3 does not exist
<gotit> dabaR: owner of the directory, you mean i cant browes even the directory, and edit the file
<kishan> bimberi: i have my network reconized by edgy by default and i have no problem connecting with net the problem that i have is i am trying out network manager which does not recognize the wireless network
<noiesmo> stuart, you can get java from multiverse repo or you can make your own deb with 5 easy steps
<dabaR> gotit: the easiest thing, I think would be to boot into single user mode, recovery in the menu, and to run nano /boot/grub/menu.lst, edit the file to remove the not working windows entry, then save with ctrl-X, and reboot, if at any point you do not feel comfortable about it, then stop...
<noiesmo> stuart, that way if you want to update it easier
<cmweb> dabar. my bad
<stuart> noisemo i could not see java in multiverse
<cmweb> dabar, i got it going
<dabaR> gotit: that post was not for you, actually, sorry, the one about the owner.
<cmweb> dabarnow what
<cmweb> dabar, No what
<bimberi> kishan: yes, do  you mean that the network doesn't appear in the applet's list?
<cmweb> i cant type
<dabaR> cmweb: well, what part did you get going?
<noiesmo> stuart, sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin
<kishan> bimberi: yes u got me right
<cmweb> dabar, i messed the file up i fixed it now it didnt give the errpr
<cmweb> dabar, drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-11-21 12:46 /media/hda3
<bimberi> kishan: check/edit  /etc/network/interfaces (as above)
<soulfire45> Hello
<kaiki> hello
<soulfire45> hey kaiki
<soulfire45> is there a ubuntu-devel channel?
<gotit> dabaR: "nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"=edit config.ini am i right??
<seth1248> Every time an update updates the kernel it updates grub's menu.lst to point to /dev/hda3 for the kernel, but my kernel is on /dev/hda2; How can I make it set the correct partition so that I don't have to manually change menu.lst on every update?
<stuart> noisemo - i enabled all the repositories that come "built in" to kubuntu - do i need to add another to get multiverse?
<kishan> bimberi: what do u want me to do
<[tasty] freeze> I used apt-get remove and then reinstalled a package later on, but it did not readd the init script... can someone help eme out
<dabaR> gotit: not that good with windows any more...:-/ but it will edit the menu that you see at startup
<dabaR> cmweb: unmount, edit the file again.
<noiesmo> stuart, you add universe and multiverse after repos and then do update if you doing it in graphic click apply and then update
<bimberi> kishan: comment out (with a '#') anything except lines like 'auto lo' and 'iface lo...'
<kishan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33415/
<noiesmo> stuart, like so deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<kishan> this is the file
<cmweb> dabar, how do i change the permissions on it. Im ok now i can get to it but how do i change permissions
<dabaR> cmweb: that is what we are working on.
<gotit> dabaR: wait i am tring it or other system with windows to see if i can mount..
<noiesmo> stuart, also on backports I added it also
<Spee_Der> soulfire45: ry ubuntu-devel
<stuart> noiesmo is that the correct multiverse for kubuntu too?
<FloK> i do apt.get install flashplugin-nonfree but cant confirm the license screen
<dabaR> cmweb: so edit the file. the permissions are set at mount time.
<bimberi> kishan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<cmweb> dabaR: can i do chown clint /media/hda3
<soulfire45> yup
<dabaR> cmweb: you can try anything you want, and let me know how it worked...
<noiesmo> stuart, I'm running kde yes it is its aussie thou
<FloK> paged to the end of the screen but not possible to enter "ok"
<FloK> any idea?
<cmweb> dabaR: you know something i dont. That will scre it up wont it?
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/MTGUMG60.html
<noiesmo> stuart, k you can use same you aussie i see
<KnowledgEngi> someone can tall me if this is correct ???
<soulfire45> I am having trouble with installing the IA64 ISO
<bimberi> kishan: in particulat the section headed "Configuring Devices"
<stuart> noisemo - ive got all the repos enabled that come built in, (incl. backports), but still i can't see the jre packages you mentioned
<dabaR> cmweb: no, it just won't work as far as I know. This is precision stuff, the operating system will not let you mess up too much of it.
<soulfire45> the installer starts..but when it gets to loading from the cd it says that the cd is not a cd it can use..
<KnowledgEngi> i just recompiling that kernel configuring a different cpu timer frequency
<stuart> noisemo - yes im in sydney
<dabaR> cmweb: well, that is not really true, but in this case it is pretty safe.
<dabaR> cmweb: we need to edit the file, we are almost there...
<noiesmo> stuart, ok one sec will post my sources.list and you can see
<dabaR> cmweb: do yo uremember the unmount and edit commands?
<stuart> thanks
<cmweb> dabaR: commands commmands just give me commands
<dabaR> cmweb: they are in your shell history, try the up arrow on the keyboard, it is very useful
<Vaske_Car> Is there any application to change CLOCK look?
<tim|iBook> How do I get sudo to edit the X11 conf file?
<cmweb> dabaR: 8-)
<cmweb> dabaR: i got a croll mouse i dont have to
<SurfnKid> how can i mount my ISO DVD files on a computer and make it look like a CD but in reality its a USB HDD
<bimberi> !xconfig | tim|iBook
<ubotu> tim|iBook: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dabaR> tim|iBook: 2 ways, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SurfnKid> so that Synaptic can accept the source device as a CDROM and let me read from it
<dabaR> tim|iBook: + numerous other editor ways
<Lynoure> SurfnKid: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/
<Vaske_Car> dabaR, jel ima nesto da se promjene izgled casovnika u Gnome?
<dabaR> !iso | SurfnKid
<ubotu> SurfnKid: To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SurfnKid> yeah i can do that loop mount
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: well, change it how?  right click on it and then properties
<SurfnKid> but on Synaptic
<SurfnKid> if I want to add a CDROM
<SurfnKid> it wont let me look at any other source, except a device... typically a DVD/CDROM
<Lynoure> SurfnKid: do it outside synaptic, then use it inside synaptic?
<dabaR> SurfnKid: man apt-cdrom is best I can do for that
<noiesmo> stuart, ok here's mine I'm on Kubuntu Edgy with Beryl KDE3.5.5 http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/index.php?topic=Configuration
<cmweb> dabaR: like i said its easyer by just giving the commands. I took me a month to memorize DOS commands
<Vaske_Car> dabaR, it does not have fetarue to chage its look
<SurfnKid> ah
<dabaR> cmweb: well, sudo umount /dev/hda3;gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gop> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<noiesmo> stuart, if your on dapper you change all edgy to dapper
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: I really do not know how to change it. I use xclock
<SurfnKid> Lynoure, well you add the CD source in Synaptic, but how can you add the actual /mnt/path instead
* dabaR hides
<cmweb> dabaR, dont be hidin from me, what do i do in the file
<byro> anyone have to use pppoe here?
<stuart> thanks noisemo
<Lynoure> SurfnKid: Sorry, it's been while since I was using synaptic.
<dabaR> byro: yes
* cmweb finds dabaR
<SurfnKid> Lynoure, np, what u use?
<dabaR> cmweb: replace "users" with "rw" on that line, then save close the file, and sudo mount -a again, ls -ld /media/hda3 again, and post output again.
<gop> I got one question what is the proper way of getting itunes installed or used on ubuntu
<dabaR> cmweb: I hid cause I use xclock
<gop> is thier any unoffical way
<byro> dabaR: well pppoeconf works great for me, but i wish i didn't have to use pppoe at all. Is it because of my dsl modem/router itself? i wish it just made a network connection and retrieved settings from dhcp
<Lynoure> SurfnKid: I'm mostly on Kubuntu, so I use Adept, and very often also the command line stuff (apt-get and aptitude)
<dabaR> byro: does it work? it is not up to you, dsl uses pppoe, so get cable if you really find a reason to not like pppoe
<darkmatter> gop, wine... but its not the perfect solution
<SurfnKid> ah yes
<noiesmo> stuart, feel free look round site no ads or anything just info you'll find other usefull tips :)
<SurfnKid> im starting to like aptitude, forced to when X doesnt work and have to get network, apps going
<cmweb> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33417/
<byro> dabaR: yes thanks. pppoeconf works great for me. I just would like to avoid using "pon dsl-provider" and "poff" but that's OK it's not a biggie ;) thanks
<kaiki> bryo: if you have a modem or router that does the pppoe for you, your linux box should be able to be on dhcp or static
<dabaR> byro: you have to do that every time you start the computer?
<Viscid2> Hey. I just did a clean install of Edgy Eft. I had Dapper working fine. But when this one boots into gnome, everything freezes and becomes unresponsive and I have to hard reboot. Has anyone else had similar issues?
<stuart> cool, thanks noisemo
<dabaR> cmweb: hm, why won't it let us write to it...
<kupesoft> what's the good multiplayer game for ubuntu
<byro> yes but only because i am running ubuntu 6.06 live cd (i'm visiting my aunt's house while she's gone and i greatly prefer linux to windows)
<Samus_Aran> hi.  I am using 6.10 and would like to try out SWAT, but going to http://localhost:901/ gives me nothing.  it is listed in inetd, and apt-get install swat is done
<omkar86> is there any customised ubuntu install cd tht has development(programming) packages?
<cmweb> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cmweb> oh
<Samus_Aran> kupesoft: "the" good game ?  there are lots ..
<Lynoure> kupesoft: I like A Tale in the Desert but it's not free
<kupesoft> Sorry, what's the good multiplayer game for Debian
<Samus_Aran> kupesoft: for some free ones, try out Savage and Enemy Territory
<byro> kaiki: this is an old, old modem.. speedstream 5360
<byro> i'd pay for my aunt to have a newer modem if i could get one to do the pppoe for me
<Lynoure> kupesoft: My answer still stays
<FloK> i had trouble with flashplugin-nonfree and now every apt-get install wants to reinstall it but the archive is missing
<FloK> how can i remove that ?
<Crell> Hi all.  Odd question.  I'm setting up an ubuntu-server Edgy mail server.  Why does the postfix package depend on, of all things, emacs?
<dabaR> byro: well, ya, you have to run pppoeconf every time you boot the live cd, no help for that either that I know of. There are dsl routers that use dhcp on the lan side, look into a device like that, if you want to spend monies.
<FloK> (so it wont be installed at all?)
<Samus_Aran> cmweb: there is no text "swat" on either of those posted URLs
<byro> dabaR: ok thanks
<kaiki> bryo: you don't even need a very modern one, a $20 used bridge for dsl should have that capacity
<Samus_Aran> FloK: dpkg -r flashplugin-nonfree
<balder> hello
<cmweb> Samus_aran, that was info for me. I had no clue wat Swat was
<crimsun> Samus_Aran: needs to be -P
<Samus_Aran> FloK: or apt-get -f install
<dabaR> cmweb: I will be right back with the solution, I hope.
<Samus_Aran> cmweb: oh, heh
<cmweb> yep to both of ya
<byro> kaiki: can i just go out and buy one? or do i have to have ATT sell me one (ugh!)?
<Samus_Aran> cmweb: strange that the bot gives out a page with no mention of SWAT (Samba Web Administration Tool)
<slicky> how do i reload my modules?
<Samus_Aran> I've never tried SWAT before and wanted to give it a go
<cmweb> THATS what it is
<dabaR> cmweb: hm...
<cmweb> samba is the domain thing right?
<dabaR> cmweb: samba is a windows share server
<dabaR> cmweb: kinda sorta
<Samus_Aran> cmweb: it is compatible with Windows Networking (file/printer shares, wins server, domain controllers)
<cmweb> dam, i just read the thing DUH
<FloK> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--remove):
<FloK>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<FloK>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<FloK> Errors were encountered while processing:
<stevr1it> gnome does not work properly,  at the start up says error daemon reply blocked. i am using ubuntu 6.10
<FloK> @ Samus_Aran
<cmweb> Flok, your verging
<dabaR> cmweb: sudo umount /dev/hda3;sudo mount -text3 -orw /dev/hda3 /media/hda3;ls -ld /media/hda3, post output
<cmweb> well crud, im going to be stuck with no space i got 1gb left
<FloK> dont understand verging, cmweb , you mean pasting too much? sorry
<dabaR> FloK: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<FloK> brb
<balder> some body here can let me know,  how I can download the new Ubuntu release?
<cmweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33419/
<dabaR> !download | balder
<ubotu> balder: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<cmweb> balder, the upgrade icon
<Samus_Aran> FloK: if that doesn't work, you can tell dpkg to forcibly remove it with something like: dpkg --force-all --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<syntaxx> what happen to tvtime in edgy?
<pilibeen> is there a flash animation program for ubuntu?
<balder> thanks  guys
<pilibeen> or similar vector-animation app
<dabaR> cmweb: something is weird... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33420/
<crimsun> dapper and edgy will probably both receive new backports of flashplugin-nonfree next week
<Samus_Aran> when I upgraded to 6.10, it took three tries before it would install the Flash plugin
<Samus_Aran> it just sat there happily not downloading it the other two times
<stevr1it> gnome does not work properly,  at the start up after 5 minutes of  empty window it says error daemon reply blocked. i am using ubuntu 6.10. what can i do?
<crimsun> I uploaded a flashplugin-nonfree to feisty that fixes nearly all of the known issues a couple hours ago
<cmweb> dabaR, im already passworded in
<Samus_Aran> stevr1it: I don't know much about Gnome, but I suggest asking in the official channel, as many of the Gnome developers are there
<stevr1it> ok
<Samus_Aran> stevr1it: irc://irc.gimp.org/#gnome
<dabaR> Does anyone know why sudo mount -text3 -orw /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 would give drwxr-xr-x permissions, and on anotehr computer sudo mount -text3 -orw /dev/hda9 /media/hda9/ gives drwxrwxrwx permissions.
<dabaR> cmweb: well, no not that... what is weird is that I get right permissions, and you get wrong permissions with the same command
<stuart> noisemo, I already had http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ listed in repositories - but despite doing a search in synaptic for java (name and description) I can't see either of the 2 files u mentioned
<Samus_Aran> dabaR: not sure why the defaults would be different, but just set the umask and it will be the same on both
<cmweb> dabaR, maby ljl is right im not made out for linux
<dabaR> ljl told you that?
<cmweb> dabar, shes getting darn close to the mark....
<dabaR> Samus_Aran: set the umask option? that is for ntfs only, though?
<kaiki> anyone recommend a way to troubleshot a touchpad on a laptop to see if linux is messing up or if it's hardware?
<cmweb> hes*
<dabaR> ljl was joking, I am sure:))
<Vaske_Car> does anybody use buici-clock?
<Samus_Aran> dabaR: oops, I was thinking FAT32, not Ext3
<gop> hmm this webiste is good
<gop> http://www.frankscorner.org/index.php?p=itunes6
<Samus_Aran> dabaR: (it works for any filesystem that doesn't have its own perms)
<cmweb> dabaR, all i know is that this is SOOOO much easyer on windows
<PurpleMonkey> how do we set the DNS setting so that it will not reset verytime the window goes to sleep?
<gotit> dabaR: i think  i have to install ubuntu on some system and then try on it and do it there where the real prob resides :)
<dabaR> gotit: maybe, I do not think so, though.
<gotit> dabaR: really so what do you suggest than
<Samus_Aran> cmweb: Windows is not actually much easier to use, it is just easier because of 1) you have been using Win32 for years, or 2) you can get help with Win32 issues much faster/easier as you have that "support network" already in your arsenal
<dabaR> gotit: I told you.
<derrick> join
<derrick> help join
<Samus_Aran> cmweb: if you had spent those years with GNU/Linux instead, you'd think Windows makes no sense =)
<cmweb> Samus_aran, yeah over 6 years of it (im 15)
<byro> Samus_Aran: good point
<hanasaki> can someone help with oidentd or similar?  i have it installed and setup ~/.oidentd  but it still idents as my userid
<joe74> I'm using Edgy, when I try to download a specific theme (saved not installed) it suddenly crashes, it means I can't save it to a local folder, anyone with this problem?
<dabaR> gotit: the easiest thing, I think would be to go over to the computer, start in single user recovery mode, and sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the entry, then save the file, and restart.
<dabaR> gotit: guess I never finished that sentence...
<gimmulf> Anyone who used afraid.org for DNS hosting? i dont understand howto make my server use the domain i put there
<gotit> dabaR: boot from the cd in single user recovery mode and ...............
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, how are you downloading the theme?  and where from?  You mean a Gnome theme, right?
<cmweb> Oh well, i guess im not webhosting any time soon.....
<joe74> Sorry Art Manager
<Samus_Aran> cmweb: the people that pick up GNU/Linux the fastest are actually those that haven't used Windows all that long
<gotit> dabar: :)
<dabaR> cmweb: sudo umount /dev/hda3
<joe74> I didn't specify that
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, so, an Art Manager theme?  I'm not familiar with that program...
<cmweb> dabar, im almost getting to where i know your next command
<PurpleMonkey> any one can help me? How do i set the network so that the DNS number will not reset everytime the computer goes to sleep?? help please
<dabaR> cmweb: sudo chmod 777 /media/hda3;sudo mount -text3 -orw /dev/hda3 /media/hda3
<gotit> dabar: but you told me to mount the drive or some thing like that
<jackrazz> anyone here using knoda with postgre from within ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> so does anyone happen to know how I can figure out why I can't get to the SWAT screen at http://localhost:901/ ?
<dabaR> gotit: that is a different option.
<dabaR> gotit: this one is least hassle in my opinion.
<joe74> Art Manager is on the repos, comes with ubuntu
<dabaR> gotit: YOu just boot in recovery mode, and edit the file, then restart
<daaaman64> Alright I have a video encoded exactly how I want all my videos, however I do not know how it is encoded... In other words, I don't know what to tell mencoder.  Is there a way I can find out how the video is encoded?
<cmweb> dabar, ok
<dabaR> cmweb: done?
<cmweb> dabar, yes
<gotit> dabaR: ok i will try it right now i'll out for some time as the comp is not here :) thanks
<dabaR> cmweb: show me output of ls -ld /media/hda3
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, yea im not seeing it...    weird.   in any case, have you checked on ubuntuforums.org for someone with a similiar issue?
<cmweb> dabar its still in root
<dabaR> gotit: good luck
<cmweb> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-11-21 12:46 /media/hda3
<joe74> <FunnyLookinHat> no, I already googled it abit...no one with same issue
<joe74> all i want is change login manager to one I saw there
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, hmm ok.  Let me try installing the program to see if I can duplicate the issue
<stuart> noismo  I already had http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ listed in repositories - but despite doing a search in synaptic for java (name and description) I can't see either of the 2 files u mentioned
<joe74> ok thx
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, ooh, so this is something related to Gnome and not a program
<stuart> noiesmo  I already had http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ listed in repositories - but despite doing a search in synaptic for java (name and description) I can't see either of the 2 files u mentioned
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, you want to change the theme of a part of gnome
<daaaman64> No one knows this?  I can move onto the forums.
<noiesmo> stuart, did you have universe and multiverse after that and did you run update
<joe74> yeah, like the login manager, or save themes to my folder, that's when it crashes
<Samus_Aran> can someone please run the app 'qiv' (Quick Image Viewer) on Ubuntu 6.10 and tell me if it crashes ?  it worked fine on 6.06 but is crashing for me every time on 6.10
<syntaxx> how can i install tvtime if its not the in the edgy repository?
<cmweb> samus-aran THATS FUNNY
<crimsun> !info tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<Samus_Aran> all I get is: Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)   serial 109 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<crimsun> looks pretty existent to me, syntaxx
<fyrestrtr> daaaman64: if you run the video through mplayer from the command line, it will tell you what codec and resolution the video has -- that should get you started.
<syntaxx> crimsun: but when i apt-cache search tvtime it doesnt show
<syntaxx> crimsun: and when i use synaptic it also doesnt show
<crimsun> syntaxx: do you have universe enabled?
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, What website are you getting the themes from?  Usually, you just drag the file with the theme onto the themes manager (found by going System - Preferences - Themes )
<syntaxx> crimsun: how do i know? i just installed ubuntu
<joe74> FunnyLookinHat it only crashes when I want to download to a folder, not when I install, but to change login manager I must first save it to local so I can install as sudo
<Samus_Aran> it's quite annoying that "qiv", one of the tiniest, simplest image viewers ever, is now crashing.  I use it for my e-mail notification pop-ups, so I no longer see them ..
<joe74> under synaptic look for gnome art
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, give me the website of the file you are trying to download
<Samus_Aran> cmweb: why exactly is a crashing app funny ?
<dabaR> cmweb: try sudo chmod 777 /media/hda3; ls -ld /media/hda3 and post output
<joe74> no there is no website, it automatically downloads the previews
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, or are you trying to download it through gnome art?
<joe74> so I don't know where they are at
<cmweb> Samus_Aran, your trying to get some one else to do it
<joe74> FunnyLookinHat yes, gnome art
<crimsun> !components > syntaxx
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, ahh ok, one sec
<joe74> FunnyLookinHat Art Manager=Gnome Art :) lol
<stuart> noisemo, I already had that address listed and have clicked "reload" - am i missing something?
<joe74> FunnyLookinHat thx
<cmweb> dabar, drwxrwxrwx 3 root root 4096 2006-11-21 12:46 /media/hda3  <<< that turned green
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, haha yea I found it now.  It's installing.
<daaaman64> thank you fyrestrtr, seem to be seeing what I need. Also avidmux is great for converting videos heh.  Just not in bulk.
<joe74> FunnyLookinHat ok
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, you know, just an FYI, you can usually find good themes by googling gnome themes and then you download .tar.gz files and you just drag them onto the themes window from System - Preferences - Themes
<dabaR> cmweb: weird. well, damn, that fixed the issue actually. run sudo chown -R /media/hda3
<dabaR> sorry
<cmweb> dabar, your missing a variable
<Samus_Aran> cmweb: a crashing app on GNU/Linux isn't going to cause the kernel to crash or something, like it often does on Win32.  I just want to see if this is a universal 6.10 problem, or specific to my install
<cmweb> dabar, what user
<joe74> FunnyLookinHat ok, thx for the tip, didn't know that, I've always been a KDE user
<dabaR> cmweb: sudo chown -R clint:clint /media/hda3
<stuart> noiesmo - main restricted universe multiverse are listed in my repositories list (both deb and deb-src)
<fyrestrtr> Samus_Aran: fwiw, I just installed it and got the same error. Check LP to see if its a reported issue, if not, report it.
<friedtofu> ok -.- how do i change my resolution to 1440x900 ... i've been trying for 5-6 hrs now - intel 82915G/GV/910GL - i used the 915resolution hack - it doesnt load the 1440x900 - and when it does (cuz i set it as the only option) my monitor doesnt show it (it works perfectly under windows)
<Samus_Aran> fyrestrtr: thanks
<cmweb> ok
<pilibeen> is there a quick command to kill opera when it hangs?
<cmweb> dabar, i have writing now
<dabaR> cmweb: I can't believe that works actually, I wasted some of your time..but it works the other way here :~/
<noiesmo> stuart, ok open a terminal and do this please
<cmweb> YAYAYAYA
<Samus_Aran> fyrestrtr: doing an strace on it shows it trying to open up icon files that don't exist, presumably because they were moved (the moving of the Xorg dirs)
<pilibeen> ...i can't do a search for it...since my browser is froze
<fyrestrtr> Samus_Aran: if you know where its trying to locate them from, a symlink might be a quick fix.
<stuart> noisemo, ok
<dabaR> cmweb: you will likely haev to chown it every time you boot
<morten_> my harddrive seems to have made a small boo-boo, and the file libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6.so.3.51 is gone. obviously, this means no apt tools function. what file do i need to manually download and dpkg -i?
<noiesmo> stuart, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search java
<cmweb> dabar, my system likes my way of doing things :-D:-D
<fyrestrtr> pilibeen: from a terminal, sudo killall opera
<syntaxx> crimsun: ok so i will add new repositories for edgy? i only have ubuntu 6.06 dapper universe
<kaiki> Is this the right channel to ask what a specific message in a log file means?
<cmweb> dabar, Thanks my man
<fyrestrtr> noiesmo: you don't need sudo for apt-cache
<dabaR> cmweb: welcome
<pilibeen> thanks
<noiesmo> fyrestrtr, yeah i know just habit
<daaaman64> fyrestrtr, I am going to see if it worked, it is so I can play it in my Wii :).
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, well unfortunately - it seems like it's a problem with the program ...  so we can't get a fix for art-manager/gnome-art    ....   but, you can go ahead and install themes the way most other gnome users do...  I suggest using http://gnomelook.org/
<friedtofu> hm, where does it show a list of all the users in Xchat?
<Samus_Aran> fyrestrtr: I used "locate" .. it's looking for /usr/share/icons/gnome/index.theme in various default places that no longer exist (e.g. /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons).  I will try a symlink for the two files
<fyrestrtr> kaiki: depends on the program that's generating the log :) ask and ye shall find.
<crimsun> !info tvtime dapper
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 627 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<Samus_Aran> fyrestrtr: hm, actually, it seems to find that file ... right before it crashes.
<noiesmo> stuart, is it showing hits to universe and multiverse repos
<crimsun> syntaxx: it's also in dapper/universe
<Roscar> Hi all, Dirty newb here hoping to get help installing a piece of software.
<joe74> FunnyLookinHat ok, so it does crash when attempting to save locally, thx I thought something missconfigured here
<Samus_Aran> fyrestrtr: and then it continues to look for it in other places.  apparently it's confused =p
<kaiki> In Xorg.0.log it has ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ? Trying to find out if that is a bad thing, or just noise
<fyrestrtr> Samus_Aran: we all are at some point :P
<noiesmo> stuart, Hit http://au.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages & Hit http://au.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages for example
<Roscar> I'm trying to install stepmania (stepmania.com). Can anybody help me out?
<fyrestrtr> kaiki: what level message is it? (WW) (EE) or what?
<dabaR> I found a bug in oo.o where it crashes when I paste something from it to gmail in epiphany
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, nah...   just a buggy program...  I don't think it was meant to be used really for ubuntu, looks more like it was just included because it was synched over from debian
<syntaxx> crimsun: i have it but i cant find tvtime in it
<fyrestrtr> dabaR: its likely a bug in epiphany.
<joe74> FunnyLookinHat, well thx for your help and tips, I'll go and google some themes then...take care and good luck
<dabaR> fyrestrtr: oo.o crashes...
<Samus_Aran> fyrestrtr: it seems it is the mouse cursor icon it can't find anywhere (it looks in over 50 places for it).  will symlink that one.
<stuart> noisemo,
<stuart> stuart@stuart-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search java
<stuart> Get:1 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg [189B] 
<stuart> Get:2 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release.gpg [191B] 
<stuart> Get:3 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports Release.gpg [191B] 
<stuart> Hit http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release
<FunnyLookinHat> joe74, : )   have a good night
<daaaman64> fyrestrtr: it worked thank you very much :)
<joe74> FunnyLookinHat, same
<Samus_Aran> fyrestrtr: and a locate shows that the file is no longer on Ubuntu ..
<crimsun> syntaxx: I doubt you have it, then.
<Phantom-X> ordered 600 CDs now
<Phantom-X> :)
<fyrestrtr> Samus_Aran: if you get it to work, would appreciate you posting it on the LP
<crimsun> syntaxx: pastebin the output from ``apt-cache policy tvtime''
<syntaxx> crimsun: unable to locate package tvtime
<stuart> noisemo, i got a bunch of hits including...
<stuart> ...Hit http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Sources
<Samus_Aran> fyrestrtr: will post a bug report tomorrow, need to finish studying, certification exam in the morning.  adios
<noiesmo> stuart, ok so there were multiverse and universe hits ?
<stuart> noisemo, yes
<noiesmo> apt-cache search sun-jre stuart
<crimsun> syntaxx: now pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lisnt
<crimsun> syntaxx: sorry, /etc/apt/sources.list
<noiesmo> stuart, you can paste your entire sources.list here and I can check it to if you like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<stuart> noisemo, that just "returned" a $ prompt
<noiesmo> stuart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ put your sourse.list here plase
<stuart> noisemo, thanks give me a minute
<noiesmo> stuart, np
<syntaxx> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/255671
<FunnyLookinHat> fairly slow night  : )
<crimsun> syntaxx: um, your sources.list is for edgy, not dapper, and it doesn't have universe enabled at all.
<stuart> noisemo, ok done
<syntaxx> crimsun: what will i add to the line?
<noiesmo> stuart, need url for your paste
<crimsun> syntaxx: deb http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<syntaxx> ok thanks
<stuart> noisemo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33421/
<balder> guys  whats mean that ....   sudo: gedit/etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<noiesmo> k one sec stuart
<stuart> noisemo, k
<dabaR> balder: means you forgot a space in between gedit and /
<kaiki> balder: you forgot a space between gedit and / it looks like
<stelt> noiesmo: ubuntu doesn't bring up a GUI, some problem with X. What distro does also promise plug&pray, but uses different techniques for it ? I love the command-line, that's one of the reasons i want to install Linux, but i can't live without a GUI just yet
<balder> I have 2 days whit Linux is hard :P
<grigora> anyone knows how to map netis keys to use arrow keys? thanks
<noiesmo> stuart, ok here fixed it up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33422/
<balder> also   ....  found erros to proces        /var/cache/apt/archives/slocate_2.7-4_i386.deb
<balder> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FunnyLookinHat> stelt, you could try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in console, that should fix X coming up to start
<noiesmo> stelt, ubuntu use gnome for gui if live cd runs then it should bring up gui otherwise check /var/log/Xorg.).log
<stuart> noisemo, thanks, but what was wrong?
<abyssinia> who install nessus in linux? i have a problem
<noiesmo> stuart, line 16 17
<noiesmo> stuart, line 29 on doesnt need univverse etc
<noiesmo> stuart, you didnt put multiverse and wrong places :)
<cherubiel> balder: remove the  :
<cherubiel> balder: oops, give a space after gedit
<cherubiel> my bad.
<noiesmo> stuart, once you adjust you'll need to sudo apt-get update again
<balder> ok let me try
<stelt> FunnyLookinHat, isn't resetting to default? As this is the liveCD failing on bringing up a GUI, that already is the default
<stuart> noisemo, http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ -- wasn't that already there?
<stelt> isn't --> isn't that
<noiesmo> stuart, i just adjusted yours to have things in te right place yu didn't have universe and multiverse on the right lines
<stuart> noisemo, i didn't manually type in the url's - just checked whether i wanted non-supported stuff via synaptic GUI
<stuart> noisemo, ok, well thank you for helping me out :)
<stuart> noisemo, i'm just annoyed that the gui didnt get it right in the first place -- thanks again
<rosen37> Please I installed a xubuntu but the .xsession file is not launched when I log in?Someone know how to debug?
<gimmulf> How do i get a new nameserver?
<gimmulf> or get rid of the caching
<gimmulf>  Use a local caching nameserver controlled by NetworkManager
<redDEADresolve> smp support built into its generic kernel?
<redDEADresolve> does edgy have smp support built into its generic kernel?
<zillabox> how can i increase the resolution of the VGA in ubuntu?
<zillabox> how can i increase the resolution of the VGA in ubuntu?
<monokrome> xorg.conf
<vision> how can i hear sound in ubuntu
<rosen37> zillabox: modify you /etx/X11/xorg.conf add the resolution you want
<redDEADresolve> does edgy have smp support built into its generic kernel?
<zillabox> thanks dude
<noiesmo> zillabox, with my monitor I need to add HorizSync value and VertRefresh Value to xorg.conf to improve res and refresh rate
<gimmulf> How do i get rid of the local caching of nameservers?
<PurpleMonkey> why do the DNS number key in will reset everything the system go to sleep effecting the ablebility to go online?
<gimmulf> want it updated
<zillabox> that's cool, is that also in xorg.conf?
<noiesmo> zillabox, you put it there under Section Monitor
<zillabox> because i want is a 1280x1024
<noiesmo> zillabox, lmine is HorizSync 30-72 VertRefresh 50-120 for benq v772 but you need to check your monitor specs
<zillabox> im using a 17 inch monitor
<zillabox> cool
<kishan> question is there a way to acess dual monitor in ubuntu
<zillabox> thanks dude
<noiesmo> zillabox, also set Modes in Screen section to 1280x1024
<rosen37> and how to add permanent route in ubuntu?
<redDEADresolve> does edgy have smp support built into its generic kernel?
<kishan> is there a applicatiion to access dual monitor in ubuntu edgy
<redDEADresolve> i thought edgy support dula monitors with the proper video card driver out of the box
<redDEADresolve> does edgy have smp support built into its generic kernel?
<pr1ll> yes
<rickyfingers> redDEADresolve: i had to twek xorg.conf to get dual monitors working
<kishan> redDEADresolve: does is it support dual monitor
<redDEADresolve> ricky says you have to config it
<Sp4rKy> hi
<redDEADresolve> have you tried searching the ubuntuforums.org
<kishan> rickyfingers: is there a application for dual monitor configuration
<pr1ll> hola
<blaa_away> http://pastebin.com/831133 helpme
<RoC_MM> kishan, I remember seeing stuff around for it....part of the distro already, or that may have been kubuntu-desktop...can't say anything more than that personally
<kishan> thank you RoC_MM
<RoC_MM> did you example the config sections of your distro?
<RoC_MM> the control panel like applets
<kishan> noooo
<RoC_MM> are you running tht distro?
<kishan> yes
<kishan> no no
<RoC_MM> but you didn't look in like that third menu on the top of the screen?
<kishan> i am running ubuntu edgy
<kishan> i am not a linux guy new to this but wanted to learn
<kishan> so u mean i need to install kubuntu
<gotit> dabar: its taking too much time to boot from the cd
<RoC_MM> kishan, no, but you can test out Kubuntu (Ubuntu with the KDE desktop) because both the ubuntu and the kubuntu CD"s are livecds...so you should be able to poke around and you won't have to HD-install just to see.
<kishan> ooh ok got it RoC_MM i will  try it out
<noodles12> i'm new to kismet, But if when i press C shoudn't i see a list of clients of the ap that i highlighted? I am currently on mine and i don't see mine mac address pop up?
<RoC_MM> Additionally, installing the package "kubuntu-desktop" will install everything that makes the Kubuntu KDE desktop up as far as I know, and then you can select "KDE" from your Session Type on the login screen, or something like that.
<gotit> dabaR: there were 4-5 options i selected the "install or start .." and now 20 mins are already passed
<kishan> but i hear tthat everything need to be tweek to use dual monitor but i donnot want to do it as it might make the xorg unstable
<PurpleMonkey> i am new to Linus and just installUbuntu edgy from the livecds, Funny things is everytime the computer go to sleep, the DNS i key in will reset, cause me unable to go into the internet. Anyone can help me in this issue??
<kishan> u need to confirgure it PurpleMonkey
<RoC_MM> kishan, I'm not sure where you heard that from or if it's true, but I can't say anything further because I just don't know or use dual-head.
<gotit> dabaR is not present i think
<PurpleMonkey> kishan: i configurate it via the network setting by key in the DNS number..but..it still happen. Any other setting i must do?
<gotit> oh its started ubuntu file browser is here i dont know what to do now its still loading , i'll be intouch
<gotit> : -)
<kishan> PurpleMonkey: are u using wireless dsl/cable internet
<PurpleMonkey> kishan: wire cable lick thought a routher cum modemn
<spunconfuse> hello
<kishan> PurpleMonkey: use sudo PPOECONF to configure ur connection
<ayeizajedi> good morning everyone
<PurpleMonkey> kishan: thanks i will try...
<gotit> can any one plz help me installing ubuntu , i bought the cd just now
<kishan> cool gotit itself expantory first check wheather it is compatable with your hard ware booting it as live cd
<B_166-ER-X> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<spunconfuse> I though ubuntu cd's were free
<gotit> yes its booting  ubuntu file browser is infront of me and the cd light is on for 20 min
<cypher1> spunconfuse: yes it is free
<zcat[1] > spunconfuse: dapper is still free from shipit, they're charging for edgy
<kishan> hmm that should not be happening gotit
<kishan> restart the system
<kishan> sorry gotit
<kishan> did u say u are able to boot
<gotit> no its slow i think its P1 with 128 ram
<gotit> i can browse throug
<gotit> its not hung
<kishan> oooh that is the problem u need to dowload a package called alternative cd to install the ubuntu
<PurpleMonkey> if we reinstall the linux with other distro...will it over write/delete the existing Ubuntu partition??
<kishan> PurpleMokey generally it depends on destro if u can manually arrage partion then u can install without erasing the ubuntu
<gotit> really i am on dialup , but the cd says it can be  installed
<zcat[1] > gotit: You probably want xubuntu .. gnome will be quite intolerable in 128M ram
<luke_> Hey folks...  Software RAID question.  Trying to setup 6.10 with RAID1 on 2 SATA 160 drives using this how too:  http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<kishan> it can be gotit but 128 is not recomended only 256 is recommede to install
<luke_> however, I can't seem to boot...  it says "raid not clean" and then somethning like /dev/hd1 not found
<kishan> i suggest gotit to install xbuntu which will work well on it
<ubuntu> !raid | luke_
<ubotu> luke_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<luke_> :ubotu thanks
<gotit> i just want to try on it and then install on the real sys
<PurpleMonkey> kishan: thanks. mmmm i wonder...haha still got alot to learn...
<kishan> PurpleMonkey i am learing tooo
<kishan> well gotit as i said u cannot install on 128 mb with the live cd u need alternative cd to install it but still give a try
<kishan> just click install on the icon on the desktop and follow the instructions
<gotit> ok
<kishan> but evern the live cd hungs when u try to install on 128 mb thats why i suggest u to try XBUNTU which works well on these old systems
<zcat[1] > gotit: ubuntu live cd will seriously suck on 128M ram. A hdd install will be faster, but still pretty sluggish. You really need more ram.
<ubuntu> kishan: Will xubuntu install from the LiveCD with 128 meg RAM ?
<zcat[1] > Yep, xubuntu will be sweet..
<kishan> use alternative cd to install that cool way of installing
<gotit> it realy does suck : -)\
<luke_> :ubotu hey man that link you sent me seems to be for hardware controllers
<zcat[1] > not sure if you can get xubuntu through shipit.. fairly sure you can't..
<gotit> right u r
<ubuntu> kishan: luke_ Ubotu is a bot :)
<kishan> xubuntu there is no ship it only dowload it
<kishan> ubuntu i have no idea
<luke_> oh... rofl.   <-  irc newb
<pepeamid> O.o
<gotit> how much meg it is ..
<zcat[1] > !botsnack | luke_
<ubotu> luke_: Yum!
<ubuntu> kishan: They don't send alternate CD's for anything but the server install anyways.
<kishan> ubuntu: ur right u need to dowload those
<feroxide> anyone know why "enable mouse keys" stops functioning after a
<feroxide>            period of time(10-15min) and needs to be turned off/on to start
<luke_> is everything with a yellow tag a bot?
<lastnode> kishan, are you sri lankan by any chance? :-)
<gotit> from where i can download it
<lastnode> luke_, what yellow tag?
<spunconfuse> I get this error "Unable to mount the floppy drive. The floppy is probably in a format that cannot be mounted." when I plug in my memory card reader and try acessing it.  Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<duck_> I just came by here to see if anyone here would recommend a wirless access-point / router?
<luke_> lastnode:  you have one too, so I guess not :)
<duck_> I want one that connects to a usb printer and hopefully uses jetdirect interface
<zcat[1] > gotit: from internet cafe, otherwise it will take about three days at best on dialup :)\
<ubuntu> luke_: On this channel only ubotu and ubugtu are bots.
<kishan> lastnode: ur near i am indian
<kishan> why u ask
<lastnode> duck_, edimax makes good stuff
<lastnode> kishan, im sri lankan, that's why :-) nvm
<duck_> lastnode: thanks, I'll check newegg
<ubuntu> duck_: One of the linux based Linksys ones.
<duck_> ubuntu: there are linux based linksys routers? wow!
<zcat[1] > gotit: just tell us where you are, someone nearby will probably offer to burn and mail a copy...
<kishan> question to all do we need a fire wall in linux
<harm_kabisa> hi all, i have a serious problem with my perl installation, and I could really use some help...
<rickyfingers> duck_: I'm using one now.  There are firmware versions out there that turn the wrt54g into a little linux box
<lastnode> kishan, depends. firestarter is a good GUI firewall
<lastnode> harm_kabisa, unless you ask, we cant help
<harm_kabisa> i'm running edgy server
<rickyfingers> duck_: and you can even do things like boost signal strength to get more range
<harm_kabisa> I'm trying to install ispconfig
<ubuntu> rickyfingers: Be VERRY carefull with that though, setting the signal strength to high could literally melt it.
<kishan> Lastnode: how to clean files i mean junk files in ubuntu
<luke_> I think I might have figured it out.  Perhaps I have to reconfigure grub to say /dev/md0 instead of /dev/hda1?
<harm_kabisa> And I get this when i run: perl -MCPAN -e shell:
<harm_kabisa> Scalar found where operator expected at /usr/share/perl/5.8/ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm line 953, near "return "$v"
<harm_kabisa> lastnode, I'm sorry, I tried to explain above
<lastnode> harm_kabisa, seems like a bad pm. try #perl
<zcat[1] > ubuntu doesn't really need a firewall, but firestarter is really nice for setting up forwarding, NAT, DHCP and watching network traffic.
<rickyfingers> ubuntu: I totally agree.  I worry if all the 2.4 GHz in my room is going to do something to me.
<harm_kabisa> ok, will do
<duck_> rickyfingers: iloveit.... :) :) Im so excited
<duck_> rickyfingers: hopefully it doesn't look big and ugly
<duck_> rickyfingers: not that I care too much
<Lattyware> I have a hardware firewall anyway, personally. I still use firestarter for what zcat[1]  said.
<rickyfingers> duck_: the wrt54g is about the size of a cigar box, and it has two antennas on either side on the back
<ubuntu> duck_: images.google.com :)
<luke_> anybody around that's set up a software raid before?  I'm following the how-to's to the t and they don't work.  I have a really simple setup so it shouldn't be difficult
<gotit> what should i do guys should i add some ram to it cause i cant wait to download alternate cd
<kishan> if u have ram gotit add it please
<gotit> how much you suggest i put more
<duck_> rickyfingers: i see it on newegg. did you get the blue/black or silver?
<gotit> yeah sure i can pull some ram lol
<kishan> 512 is really good gotit
<PurpleMonkey> goit: there is never be enough in term of RAM
<gotit> ok
<ubuntu> gotit: You may be able to put a swap file on a pen drive or something so you don't run out of memory
<cntb> \o
<zcat[1] > 256M would be the minimum .. 512 or more is better
<gotit> cause it really is slow nothing is going on and its not even hung :)
<gotit> leme try adding some ram
<ubuntu> gotit: I believe the Ubuntu LiveCD automatically detects any swap partitions so all you would have to do would be to partition a pen drive as swap in gparted.
<zcat[1] > I only have about 400 in this machine.. not great, but tolerable.
<cntb> tuxracer game is rather slow on default install. can the "nice" (priority setting) command help improve somewhat the not so satisfying experience?
<gotit> wat is that pen drive  in gparted
<gotit> i dont understand
<zcat[1] > cntb: 3d drivers will help, if you don't already have them
<Lattyware> Anyone want to see something funny? I used IE5.0, IE5.5, and IE6.0 to test my site in. http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ietimewarpei4.png
<ubuntu> cntb: Do you have 3D drivers installed?
<Lattyware> Guess what, Far Left is actually 5.0, Middle 5.5, Right 60.
<balder> guys  help  how I can copy or move one folder from Terminal
<cntb> ubuntu maybe not how do I tell
<Lattyware> IE steadily renders my site (which is perfect CSS/XHTML) steadily worse over each version of IE.
<balder> guys  help  how I can copy or move one folder from Terminal??
<zcat[1] > balder: cp or mv
<Lattyware> gotta love M$
<balder> ok let me try
<peanutb> im having ndiswrapper troubles, with my Acer IPN 220, any ideas?
<luke_> nobody here has done a software raid before?  :'(
<zcat[1] > Lattyware: change the content type to application/xml .. it won't render at all :)
<ubuntu> cntb: What kind of card do you have?
<cntb> it is an nvidia
<peanutb> luke_, i've used lvm groups
<zcat[1] > or text/xml+html, MSIE makes a total mess of it...
<cntb> on PIII
<ubuntu> !nvidia | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cntb> ok ty ubuntu
<ubuntu> cntb: That will make everything run MUCH faster.
<luke_> peanutb:  not sure what an lvm group is.  I'm trying to do this:  http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html#1
<Lattyware> zcat[1] : lol, yeah. I can't wait until IE7 is in main use. As much as I hate IE, at least IE7 can render a hell of alot better than IE6
<kishan> ubuntu do u have driver for intel cards too
<luke_> peanutb:  it installs fine and such, but hangs on booting
<Lattyware> That isn't really saying much though.
<peanutb> luke_, its during os install.
<cntb> how do I tell I am on default driver ubuntu ? i.e. not accelerated?
<duck_> ubuntu: wrt54gl does not have a usb-printer port...
<cntb> many q.s will wait patiently
<gotit> aah the sys doesnt support more than two slots  i can add just 128 more
<ubuntu> cntb: If you didn't install them you don't have them, you can use: glx | grep driver To check though.
<kishan> cool all the best gotit
<luke_> peanutb:  that thing where you have to set the md0-2?
<cntb> perfect ty ubuntu
<catalytic> whats the best compositing package on ubuntu?
<kishan> ubuntu : do we need to install driver for intel video card
<gotit> its 256 now guys :)
<catalytic> i just read about cinelerra
<catalytic> is there better?
<peanutb> luke_, sorry im not following.
<gotit> what should i select start or install i guess
<kishan> start gotit
<gotit> yeah its better
<luke_> peanutb:  scan this link http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html#1
<luke_> peanutb:  that's what I'm up too.  Something isn't working though.
<ubuntu> kishan: No, intel cards just work because intel releases their drivers open source.
<Pavi> whats gotit
<cntb>  clicking links here on xchat brings konqueror. I would like firefox to show links by default instead.HOw
<gotit> lol
<ubuntu> kishan: They supported AIGLX months before nvidia for the same reason
<Pavi> ok its persons name
<nanomike> Hi, how do i see what user shutdown the computer for example. I know it's must be in a log somewhere but i can't find it
<gotit> thats me pavi
<gotit> yeah
<kishan> cool ubuntu thanks
<Pavi> ok dude
<Pavi> i thought i some kind of weird software
<gotit> lol
<kishan> ubuntu are u part of ubuntu team
<alucardromero> :)
<peanutb> luke_, sorry, im not experienced in raid, and cant reallyhelp.
<ubuntu> kishan: No.
<luke_> nm, I found another howtoo... hopefully it works better
<luke_> later
<Pavi> ok
<kishan> any body from ubuntu team here
<iLLf8d> kishan, he's part of the ubuntu racing team (crew chief)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> how do i delete files with strange file names?
<kishan> cool iLLf8D
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> e.g. files that had chinese characters in it
<gotit> it working fine enough for the test with 256 ram
<kishan> cool gotit
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> >.<... the chinese characters just display as ?????
<kishan> did u install
<ubuntu> Hinata_sama|iBoo: Copy and paste the name ?
<kishan> gotit: did u install
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> doesn't work >.<
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> i tried it
<gotit> 364000 files scaned on this sys i dont know how much left :()
<kishan> cool
<Pavi> hey gotit what to install
<nanomike> What log to see who shutdown the computer at some point?
<ubuntu> Hinata_sama|iBoo: Install chinese language support ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> how would i do that with apt-get
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ?
<gotit> yeah iam installing it i double clicked the install icon and install window is there i selected eng and lets see wats next
* Hinata_sama|iBoo doesn't have synaptic... headless box
<gotit> starting up the partitioner scanning disks
<Shadow_mil> how do I install a rpm package?
<ubuntu> !alean | Shadow_mil
<Pavi> rpm -Uvh package.rpm
<kishan> use alien applicatin shadow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> you could format it with alienx
<gotit> i think i should select manually edit partition table , there are three unformated partions on my drive
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> (to a .deb package)
<ubuntu> !alien | Shadow_mil
<ubotu> Shadow_mil: rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
* AlienX didn't know he was a formatting tool
<gotit> installing ubuntu pavi :-)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> lol
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> XD
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> i'll get the howto for ya
<Pavi> i have ubuntu
<Pavi> dapper drake
<nanomike> Anyone know what log i can check to see who shutdown the computer at some point?
<gotit> no imean i am u asked me a while ago :-)
<enyc> Hrrm
<Pavi> ok so u installing ubuntu
<peanutb> anyone knowhow to successfully get ndiswrapper working?
<enyc> ?where/how do I assign bug to in order to get it looked-at/fixed/considered?  --  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70098
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> http://www.howtoforge.com/converting_rpm_to_deb_with_alien
<gotit> what should i do guys  i have windows on c and d,e,f are unformated
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> sorry it's called Alien
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> "Converting .rpm Packages To Debian/Ubuntu .deb Format With Alien"
<dm_> anyone able to tell me what im missing configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 libxml-2.0) were not met.
<Pavi> so whats the problem gotit
<Janchi> gotit: would you like to keep the Windows
<Pavi> start ubuntu desktop cd
<ubuntu> nanomike: It would have to be a gnome / kde log because AFIK the only user that can restart is root
<gotit> yeah
<Shadow_mil> When I use alien it creates a folder for that package
<Pavi> if u want to keep windows edit partition manually
<Janchi> gotit: no problem, you can install Ubuntu next to Windows
<ubuntu> Shadow_mil: What are you trying to install?
<Shadow_mil> VMserver
<gen> my usb mouse & keybord often become disfunctional, I have to re-plug them to make them work, does anybody know the reason?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> Shadow_mil, why don't you try to compile the source?
<Shadow_mil> Hinata_sama|iBoo: its not OSS
<Shadow_mil> I know...
<balder> one more question   how I can change properties of the  some folder  example  I try to paste one folder in a  MMC card but the sistem tould me you don`t have permit to write or soemthing like that
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ah
<dm_> isnt there a program out that that will find what you need for a make or a ./configure and install it for you?
<Janchi> Shadow_mil: installing from source is much easier
<Shadow_mil> VMware Server
<Pavi> gotit u know what to do
<Janchi> Shadow_mil: installing from source is easier
<Shadow_mil> Janchi: ITS NOT FUCKING OSS
<gotit> i guess i can there are four options here resize ide master partition 2,erase entire disk(sure not to select this one) 3 use the largest continuous free space 4 manually edit partition
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> dm_, or... you could type ./configure
<ubuntu> dm_: sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<nanomike> ubuntu, Yes. But i have users under /etc/sudoers that are allowed to restart the server. so thay used sudo shutdown -r or something. But where do i check when and who?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> or ./con(press tab here)
<Pavi> manual dude
<Janchi> Shadow_mil: I use Vmserver under Ubuntu, the source installer is way easier, I assure you
<Pavi> go for manual partition
<Pavi> manually edit partition
<enyc> gotit: I think you could BACKUP important data, delete the 'd' 'e' 'f' partitions entirely ttos tart with, show win32 is still working, and then install ubuntu edgy and it should use the free space unless you tell it to erase entire disk
<dm_> ubuntu its from a CVS or w/e
<Shadow_mil> Janchi: ok you point me to VMware server's source and Ill install it
<gotit> oh i missed that
<balder> one more question   how I can change properties of the  some folder  example  I try to paste one folder in a  MMC card but the system tould me you don`t have permit to write or soemthing like that
<dm_> Hinata_sama|iBoo i did that but its telling me i am missing stuff which i cant find in my repos
<Pavi> install ubuntu in last partition ( recommended )
<Janchi> Shadow_mil: it is on the vmware server download page. Just install the tar.gz package. One sec, I'll look up the complete name
<Pavi> so u have to loose data on last drive
<dm_> Hinata_sama|iBoo Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 libxml-2.0) were not met.
<Pavi> or save that data in other partition using windows
<AlucardRomero> Is there a tutorial or how-to on how to enable wireless Broadcom cards under Ubuntu?
<gotit> those drive are unpartitioned guys
<Pavi> so no data
<Pavi> ok
<Shadow_mil> http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-1.0.1-29996.tar.gz   ?
<Janchi> Shadow_mil: that's it
<ubuntu> !wireless | AlucardRomero
<dm_> ANYONE help me with this ? Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 libxml-2.0) were not met.
<dm_>  maybe a repo i need?
<ubotu> AlucardRomero: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pavi> have u got windows installed on any partition
<Janchi> I have a step by step tutoral for you
<AlucardRomero> Thanks.
<Shadow_mil> Janchi: ok thats not the source.
<balder> one more question   how I can change properties of the  some folder  example  I try to paste one folder in a  MMC card but the system tould me you don`t have permit to write or soemthing like that
<Janchi> Shadow_mil: what's your email
<Shadow_mil> shadowmil@gmail.com
<Shadow_mil> please don't send me a email :(
<feroxide> anyone know how to keep "enable mouse keys" on all the time? they keypad just stops working as a mouse after a while(10min or so)
<Janchi> Shadow_mil: you don't want the step by step? I wrote it for a complete Ubuntu n00b moving away from Linux.
<Shadow_mil> Janchi: I am fine, thanks for your help
<balder> haw i can change the properties for some folder??
<Shadow_mil> Janchi: submit it to the ubuntu wiki or unbuntuguides
<gen>  my usb mouse & keybord often become disfunctional, I have to re-plug them to make them work, does anybody know the reason?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> what the heck!!! to install chinese language support
<Janchi> Shadow_mil: the only issue with installing vmware server are three lacking dependencies in a default install of Ubuntu: GCC, make and the headers
<gotit> hey guys its askin me to prepare partitions how should i
<Janchi> Shadow_mil: Good suggestion, will do that
<cntb> \o VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX       100 DDR/200 DDR]  (rev b2) is legacy or not?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> testing
<particleman> ok...this may not be the right place for this question, so feel free to redirect me elsewhere
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> o.o... packet loss i guess
<particleman> but I installed the most recent upgrades via synaptic
<cntb>  said NVIDIA is where on following list ? http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<Janchi> Shadow_mil: once these dependencies are met, it is a matter of running sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<particleman> to Ubuntu Dapper and Firefox 1.5.x
<ubuntu> Hinata_sama|iBoo: Are there other files in the directory?
<particleman> and next thing you know fark.com doesn't load properly
<particleman> not adblock's problem
<Shadow_mil> Janchi: k thanks
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> sudo apt-get install language-support-zh = 116-117 meg
<gotit> preparing for mount points what should i select now
<particleman> any ideas?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> yea
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> i could move them out and do a rm .* i guess
<particleman> I've tried digging through about:config some with no luck as well
<Pavi> root " / "
<Pavi> this one first
<Pavi> atleast 8 gb
<gotit> default is /media/hda1
<Shadow_mil> gotit: thanks for windows
<gotit> its 20 gb
<gen> WHO
<Pavi> gotit come on pm
<Pavi> i have send you private msg
<Shadow_mil> gotit: thats*
<gotit> didnt recieve one
<ubuntu> Hinata_sama|iBoo: I figured out a way to delete it.
<balder> how i can change the properties for some folder??
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> woo! cool
<dm_> Can anyone help me build something... trying to get this damn CVS running and i have no Fing idea what its asking me to do
<GoAuLd> ubuntu is crap
<GoAuLd> dont use it
<Pavi> looked for a tabbed window near # ubuntu
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> GoAuLd, then why are you here?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> go back to #gentoo
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> :P
<hydro> hello all
<GoAuLd> xD
<GoAuLd> lol
<ubuntu> Hinata_sama|iBoo: rm -i ?????? ( with the same number of question marks as there are characters in the name , it is a regex )
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> you can as elite as you want to be there
<gotit> private msg is block for me guys
<cntb> hydro, hello is not enough
<Pavi> ok
<cntb> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hydro> I have downloaded the Edgy (6.10) Live CD ISO and burned it to a few CD-Rs ... I want to give them to some of my friends who have been dealing with the pain of Windows. However, I am in China and they all prefer to use Chinese characters for the language and they speak various dialects of Mandarin. When I tried Edgy on my laptop, the re was no language choice for Mandarin. Any ideas (thanks cntb)
<ubuntu> gotit: You need to register your nick
<gotit> l8r
<gotit> are u a bot ubuntu
<dm_> SOMEONE PLS HELP http://pastebin.ca/255709 , i dont know what to do !!
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ubuntu, it doesn't recognize it :(
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<hydro> cntb any thoughts and suggestions are appreciated with regard to Chinese language on the Ubuntu Edgy Live CD
<ubuntu> hydro: There is a script somebody made for making custom Ubuntu liveCDs with added language support, google around for it.
<Pavi> gotit delete last partition
<gotit> so should i select some thing else or i the other partition
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> the thing is... it's "sorta" recognizing it e.g. if i try to tab after ????????
<KnowledgEngi> kernel panic: not syncin, unable to mount root on fs .....
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/NS8Tpk66.html
<KnowledgEngi> this is the procedure that i used !
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> but doesn't recognise the rest of the file name
<hydro> ubuntu: thanks and ugh at the same time (I spent hours downloading the LiveCD as is)
<gotit> there is no delete option pavi
<Pavi> go to previous partition table
<gimmulf> How do i update my nameserver?
<Pavi> go to partition table
<ubuntu> Hinata_sama|iBoo: Don't press tab, put the same number of question marks as there are characters, just be carefull as it will also delete any other files in the directory that have the same number of characters, that is why you should use the -i switch
<soulfire41> Hello..im having a big problem with anjuta.......the configure and makefiles it generates have errors..............
<Pavi> and then delete last partition make it free space
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ubuntu i did
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> if fact i copy'd and pasted the ???
<gen> hey guys, my usb mouse & keybord often become disfunctional, I have to re-plug them to make them work, does anybody know the reason?
<dm_> What are gtk devel libs/headers
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> rm -i *no. of ????* here
<crimsun> libgtk2.0-dev, dm_
<mike-ekim> I downloaded kubuntu-desktop, and when it was loading up, it gave me he kubuntu login
<balder> how i can change the properties for some folder??
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> it's just that bash, get confused with it...
<soulfire41> How do i fix Anjuta generating project files which have errors?
<mike-ekim> but after i logged in, it said some error about x or something, adn went back to my old gnome sesin
<mike-ekim> how can I fix this??
<mike-ekim> I want kde :p
<mike-ekim> :[*
<gimmulf> how do i update my nameserver?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> *sigh* i guess i'll have to download the language-support-zh
<dm_> crimsun thanks, your the first person who has responded
<ubuntu> Hinata_sama|iBoo: Not copying and pasting, you need to type regular question marks
<mike-ekim> anyone
<frogzoo> will suspend on dapper ever work for my sony vaio lappie?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> -_-... which apt-get wants to get support for ALL programs on my system (download language packages for all programs)
<frogzoo> it's so annoying, suspend was perfect on breezy
<anto> Can somone help me ?, when i isntall ubuntu 6.0.6 daper drake on my computer it gives me a error called `loading /casper/vmlinuz....isolinux: Disk error 80, AX = 4200, drive 9f
<ubuntu> anto: Try the CD test
<frogzoo> anto: that's a kind of unorthodox path to vmlinuz
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> anto are you using a sata setup?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> or that
<soulfire41> Hello
<dm_> crimsun can you help me ?
<ubuntu> frogzoo: hm isn't casper the squashfs file system IE it can't possibly be accesed at boot?
<ktrauberman> where do you set environment variables that need to be set on startup?
<dm_> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/255715
<frogzoo> ubuntu: seems you know better than me, I've no idea
<anto> ubuntu i don't know :S
<anto> it dosen't work
<dm_> ubuntu can you make sense of this http://pastebin.ca/255715? i cant :P lol
<anto> frogzoo i don't know and hinata_sama no
<frogzoo> ktrauberman: /etc/environment
<ktrauberman> thx
<frogzoo> ktrauberman: per user in ~/.gnomerc
<gimmulf> Not anyone who know how to restart the nameserver or empty its caching?
<frogzoo> anto: this is while installing, or booting after the install completed?
<ubuntu> anto: dm_ I will be back when I have X installed , I am running irssi right now :) my nick is normally Jordan_U
<soulfire41> i guess no one knows
<crimsun> dm_: libxtst-dev
<anto> frogzoo, when i insert live cd and try to run it
<palenke2k> Hola
<palenke2k> sorry, exist one channel of ubuntu in spanih?? i live in argentina, please
<frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<palenke2k> all right sorry, goodluck
<Jordan_U_> du_ what was that pastebin link again?
<frogzoo> anto: first thing I'd do, veryify the cd
<dm_> crimsun that seemed to work thanks !!!
<cwillu> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<[Nige] > anyone able to get the ati drivers working for edgy?
<anto> frogzoo, there is nothing wrong with the cd it works fine on this computer
<cwillu> is there still some command you have to run to regenerate some key or something when you change host names?
<bilss_> hi
<Shadow_mil> Janchi: ok email it to me
<[Nige] > I did an upgrade from dapper, but for the life of me I cant get the ati drivers to work.
<[Nige] > all i end up with is the mesa drivers
<bilss_> i have tried my best to install firefox 2.0 on dapper need some help
<palenke2k> sorry by my bad English, some could say to me that it programs I can use to mix music in mp3/ogg? thanks
<KnowledgEngi> kernel panic: not syncin, unable to mount root on fs .....
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/NS8Tpk66.html
<KnowledgEngi> this is the procedure that i used !
<KnowledgEngi> i think it's a problem initrd related
<Jordan_U> palenke2k: audacity
<palenke2k> ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> anto: Try editing the boot parameters to just vmlinuz instead of /casper/vmlinuz .
<cypher1> how can one control speaker volume from an application ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ubuntu, :P i can just download the .deb
<anto> oki i will try that when i find another power cable :P
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> for the language-support-zh
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> then i don't need to get all those other files i don't need :D (which apt-get wants)
<devilsadvocate> Hinata_sama|iBoo, the .deb will not instal without all its dependancies
<bilss_> DBO: How's the coffee these days?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> devilsadvocate, not all depencies are needed
<duck_> is there such a piece of hardware as this? dsl-modem, wireless router, print-server -all in one box?
<devilsadvocate> Hinata_sama|iBoo, dpkg wont let you install afaik
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> it's just that apt-get wants to get all dependencies, even the ones that you don't need
<cwillu> duck_: well you could make a linux box doing that
<duck_> hmmm, that's a good idea
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> i'll give you example
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> i want to simply install chinese support on the command line, but it wants to download "openoffice.org-style-default openoffice.org-writer"
<duck_> cwillu: I could get a small compter to function as a modem as well?
<cwillu> duck_, otherwise, just try poking around on dlink and linksys and see if they show anything interesting
<cwillu> sure
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> >.<... i just don't need it, and it doesn't need those packages for it to install
<cwillu> duck_:  internal dsl modem
<duck_> cwillu: d-link and linksys have router-modem and router-print-server
<duck_> cwillu: but no modem-print/server/router
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> another example is compiling things from source
<Jordan_U> Hinata_sama|iBoo: A .deb will do the same thing, you need to tell dpkg to ignore dependencies to keep those from being installed.
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> really? damm
<cwillu> duck_: small linux box is probably your best bet
<Djavdet> Hi all
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> anyways that shouldn't be too hard :)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> man dpkg
<Jordan_U> Hinata_sama|iBoo: Why not just install what you want, the package you are installing is probably just a meta package, just look at it's dependencies and decide which of them you want to isntall and insall them.
<Jordan_U> *install
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> it's 116/117 megs of download, and 300+ meg expanded
<cherubiel> Hinata_sama|iBoo: thats not true, apt-get builds a dependency graph , only the required packages are installed - it reccomnends ome packages though, which is not essential
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> >.<... i have very limited bandwidth and HD space
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> damm ISP monopoly down here
<devilsadvocate> Hinata_sama|iBoo, what package are you trying to install?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> support-language-zh
<Jordan_U> Hinata_sama|iBoo: That is the size of it and it's dependencies, it itself could contain no actuall data.
<devilsadvocate> Hinata_sama|iBoo, that seems to be a ghost package
<Jordan_U> !meta-package | Hinata_sama|iBoo
<ubotu> Hinata_sama|iBoo: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> so it won't download 117 megs worth of data?
<devilsadvocate> Hinata_sama|iBoo, it will
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> darn
<Jordan_U> Hinata_sama|iBoo: Yes it will, you don't want that package...
<Jordan_U> Hinata_sama|iBoo: you want some of the things that package depends on.
<Jordan_U> Hinata_sama|iBoo: Is this still just to delete that one file ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> argh, brb the koi got caught in the net again
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ... and they got back out again
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> lol
<devilsadvocate> Hinata_sama|iBoo, how come i dont find mention of  this package anywhere on the net?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/translations/language-support-zh
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> i just googled ubuntu chinese support package
<Jordan_U> !info support-language-zh
<ubotu> Package support-language-zh does not exist in any distro I know
<Hellevator> can someone tell me how to edit the MBR?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> hmm... Hellevator, what do you want to know?
<Jordan_U> Hellevator: To do what?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> >.<... editing the MBR can become quite a complicated excersize
<Hellevator> I just installed FC6 to test it out but told it not to install a boot loader.  Now I want to edit grub to add the fedora partition
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ah
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> hmm... take a look at fdisk
<devilsadvocate> Hinata_sama|iBoo,  scim-tables-zh
<devilsadvocate> Hinata_sama|iBoo, _maybe_
<Hellevator> can you give me any more detailed information?
<cwillu> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jordan_U> Hellevator: sudo update-grub ? I don't understand why you need to change the MBR, do you need to set the boot flag?
<Hellevator> jordan_u I need to edit grub to add the fedora partition I installed.  I'm not sure if i need to edit the MBR or just grub
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> just update grub
<devilsadvocate> Hellevator, you have grub itself installed?
<Hellevator> yeah ubuntu installed grub
<Jordan_U> Hellevator: sudo update-grub should do it automatically.
<devilsadvocate> Hellevator, wont just editif menu.list work?
<devilsadvocate> Hellevator, wont just editing menu.list work?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> hmm... i did a "sudo at"
<Hellevator> I'm not sure, i haven't done it before
<Hellevator> I will try it
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> erm... sudo at *time*
<Jordan_U> Hellevator: It is only LILO that changes the MBR when you change configuration.
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> and entered a command
<deep__> How do i check how much space i have left on my discs?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> do i need to use a command to save/exit at?
<Daviey> Does ubuntu edgy use usplash or splashy as the boot splash screen?
<deep__> harddrives
<Hellevator> hinata_sama why would sudo update grub do it?
<cwillu> is it possible to do an oem config from an already install ubuntu?
<Daviey> deep__, from the console or in x>?
<deep__> Console =)
<devilsadvocate> deep__,  typ 'df' in th console
<deep__> Thanx :D
<Daviey> deep__,   in console use df -h
<Jordan_U> Hellevator: update-grub tells grub to look for new bootable partitions
<Daviey> deep__, the -h means human readable (ie showing in megs and gigs rather than bytes)
<checker> hello?
<checker> ne one here?
<checker10020> ChanServ
<Daviey> nope
<Hellevator> jordan_u wow thats an awesome command
<Hellevator> im going to restart and see if it worked
<Jordan_U> Hellevator: Yup :)
<Jordan_U> checker: whats your question ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> it's alot easier nowadays... lol
<Jordan_U> checker10010: What's your question?
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/5R0GpE33.html
<KnowledgEngi> when i reboot i see the ubuntu presentation and the system make stop
<KnowledgEngi> when the system print "ubuntu" in the monitor
<KnowledgEngi> it do not continue
<cwillu> if I say oem-config-dm, does anybody have a sense of recognition?
<Jordan_U> cwillu: Trying to setup an OEM install?
<cwillu> yes, but against an already setup system (setup long before I knew about oem mode)
* Jordan_U was just guessing :)
<gamboos> does anyone have experience running xmame?
<Jordan_U> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gamboos> !xmame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gamboos> !mame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> is there a noob friendly guide to setup iptables firewall for local router?
<monokrome> iptables arn't very newb friendl
<monokrome> friendly*
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> try firehol
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ^_^ very easy to setup a secure fire in litterly seconds :D
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> *firewall
<KomiaPoika> monokrome: i have to get on it
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> *firehol generates iptable rules for ya ;)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> firehol by default drops all traffic, unless explicitly specified
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> it's litterly this easy to allow some kinda traffic to some service
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> e.g. server "http ssh ftp"   accept
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> :D
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ^_^ separating rules for local and internet going sides of your traffic is soooo easy to control with firehol :D
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> home_ips="192.168.2.0/24" (local connections)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> rules here
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> interface eth0 net src not "${UNROUTABLE_IPS} 192.168.2.0/24" (anything from/going to the internet)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> rules here
<makoki_bcn> hello to everybody
<makoki_bcn> is anyone from spain?
<gamboos> does anyone have experience in installing xmame?
<enjee> is there someone who installed a i686 compiled kernel instead of a generic one?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> there's a repo for that somewhere
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ah
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> well... then you'll could try compiling it from source :D
<makoki_bcn> i need some help with ubuntu, need to install a usb-wifi which comes along with Comtren 536+, and i've tried too many times to install it with no results
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> hmm... why isn't there a at.allow, created by default in ubuntu?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> or cron.log?
<kayxray> Is it possible to set Ubuntu up to auto-login a default user?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> erm... it is...
<PecisDarbs> Anyone has ipw3945 on Edgy? It doesn't show up in list of interfaces, altough module is loaded properly, I can see it with lsmod
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> but i'm not sure how... ^_^ leave it like that kayxray it's more secure
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> *there
<juliux> hi all, i tryied edgy and dappper server on my via epia system but booth systems reboot after grub, any ideas what i can do?
<kayxray> Hinata_sama|iBoo: :) thanks for the advice.  it's not for me and they really want it to auto-login.  thanks anyhow
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> hmm... you could try under users and groups in gnome i think
<Fator_Dee> so, I plugged in a new sata-hdd, and it messed up the /dev/ names but the system still works, will I bork my machine if I change fstab and add the new hdd in there?
<hoto> Hello, when I try to run Ubuntu in 1024x768 with 85Hz, it displays a refresh rate of 87Hz, and the screen looks like a TV screen that isn't correctly configured...
<hoto> I am running an Intel i810
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ah
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> and you have the drivers installed for it?
<hoto> Hinata_sama|iBoo: Yes.
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> do you know the exact H refresh rates + V rates?
<juliux> any ideas why ubuntu is not working on a via epia system?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> place the minimum + maximum for both of the refresh rates
<hoto> In my xorg.conf, my HorizSync is 30-70, and my VertRefresh is 60-85
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> and ctrl + alt + backspace
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> and startx
<iLLf8d> hoto laptop?
<hoto> iLLf8d: Acer Desktop. I'm running an AC711 Monitor.
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> if that doesn't work... try _(your refresh rate you want to force here)
<iLLf8d> ah
<RAMiN> hello all, i just ordered the free ubuntu 6.06 cds, how long will it take for them to ship it here if i live in seattle
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> e.g. 1024x768_75
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> will force 75 HZ for that res
<iLLf8d> wow didn't know that one
<iLLf8d> ya learn something new every day
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> :)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> :)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> opps
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> lol, ubuntu doesn't have a at.allow by default!
<iLLf8d> I was gonna tell him to gofish and find his monitor specs and remake his xorg.conf
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> but has an at.deny
<RAMiN> hello all, i just ordered the free ubuntu 6.06 cds, how long will it take for them to ship it here if i live in seattle
<iLLf8d> or drop to 800x600 and check what xvidtune output shows as his allowed freqs
<RAMiN> seattle, washington
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> you need to know your exact min+max refresh rates of your monitor, for the  xorg.conf for H+V refresh thing though
<iLLf8d> RAMiN, takes about 2 mo
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> alot faster than it takes to get down here
<RAMiN> dude, you kidding me
<iLLf8d> RAMiN, but if you select express shipping for 40$ they come in 3 days
<iLLf8d> yeah I'm joking heh
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> nah, in the US it's alot faster
<RAMiN> okay good
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> >.<... where i live, everything takes ages to come down
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> i hear it takes about 2weeks
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> over there
<RAMiN> that's nice
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> for me... i waited about 1 1/2 months
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> <= australia :P
<RAMiN> cause they accepted my cds on the 13th of november
<RAMiN> and now i have to wait for them to ship it out
<redDEADresolve> does edgy support dual processors out of the box?
<RAMiN> btw, does anyone know Leo Laporte's email address?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> lol
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> RAMiN, get it from his site
<RAMiN> i tried cant really find it
<RAMiN> i guess cause im too tires
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> www.twit.tv
<iLLf8d> heh
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> RAMiN, http://callforhelptv.com/callforhelp/interact/sendquestions.shtml
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ;)
<RAMiN> ah, thanks so much!
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> np
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ^_^... for those who have websites, it's a good idea not to expose ur email address to the net
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> create email forms that forward the email to you inbox :D
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> (it eliminates alot more spam)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> *not
<bigz> is there anywhere i can make ubuntu see mt NTFS partition?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> there sure is :D
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> mount it
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> erm... let me get you a useful guide
<bigz> lol okay thanks :)
<variant> bigz: what you tryin to do?
<bigz> im pretty new to ubuntu just wonderd if there was a way..
<Fator_Dee> bigz: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<bigz> i just need to axx some stuff on my NTFS drive through buntu
<RAMiN> i love http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Fator_Dee> it's there, the link to the actual part of the guide was long so I didn't paste it :-p
<RAMiN> those guys are so helpful
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<bigz> cheers Fator_Dee :)
<Fator_Dee> long like that
<variant> bigz: ah, you will need to use either the somewhat experimental native write support or captive ntfs which is foolproof
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> XD you beat me to it
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> if you want to write to an NTFS partition... i recommend NTFSg
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> it's quite stable, i certainly haven't had a problem with it :D
<gotit> what filesystem type should i select when installing ubuntu
<enyc> gotit: leave defaults (i.e. ext3)
<anto> can somone tell me what, isolinux: disk error 80, AX = 4200, drive 9f means?
<Fator_Dee> but, has anyone in here experience in adding a SATA-hdd, and it borking the former /dev/-order?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> hmmm... it's not called NTFSg actually...
<gotit> ok
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ah!!
<anto> anyone?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> NTFS-3G
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> that's the one :D
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> anto, what do you plan to use the OS for?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> if you want some performance... i recommend XFS
<anto> Lamp
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> (great for howuse)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> *home use
<gotit> performance what do you mean
<anto> Hinata_sama i want to use it for a server for my homepage
<enyc> ext3 is always safe-bet... other filesystems like reiser3 reiser4 xfs jfs have various benefits for some situations... and some caveats!
<gamboos> does anyone know what this means 'GLERROR: cannot access OpenGL library libGL.so' ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> yea
<gotit> situtions like what
<anto> but when i insert the live cd into the computer it starts up then i got 30 seconds to select what i want to do so i select, start or install ubuntu
<enyc> like xfs was made for sgi hardware where the hardware could signal powerfail to the OS... does not have this safety on pc hardware!
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> xfs, one of the fastest overall, things like reading file names, creating files, reading files etc
<anto> it loads the linux kernel to 4% then it chrashes
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> and doesn't use as much system resources as a FS like reiser
<anto> I/0 error reading boot cd. reboot
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> i read a comparison somewhere
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> oh! if you chouse XFS
<anto> xfs ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> please make a 60-100 meg ext3 /boot
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<gotit> i chose ex3
<KnowledgEngi> i have problem kernel related
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/BrnMiE89.html
<anto> how on earth do i do that?
<KnowledgEngi> someone can help me please
<KnowledgEngi> at page down there are the errors
<anto> Hinata ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> erm.... when ur're creating ur partitions, in the ubuntu installer
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> are you installing ubuntu via the text based installer?
<gotit> no gui
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> if ur're doing it with the text installation...
<hoto> Hinata_sama|iBoo: I tried using the force refresh rate, but unfortunately, it's remaining the same. :(
<hoto> 87Hz
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> when it comes to the part to setup partitions, create a swap file, a ext3 partition (give it 100 megs) and the rest for /
<anto> Hinata no i'm not
<anto> i don't even come that far
<anto> :S
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> hoto, have you tried it on different resolutions?
<hoto> Yes.
<anto> yes
<gotit> brb
<hoto> 800x600 uses 85Hz
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> hmm... in that case you might want google around for someone who has the same problems
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> or post your problems at www.linuxquestions.com
<anto> :S
<anto> k
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> (in the forum, under the ubuntu section)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> brb
<anto> direct link please
<Fator_Dee> how can I find out my hdd's UUID?
<tengil> Hi. Are there any reasons perl scripts in cron.hourly won't run? (cron is running)
<gotit> its now askin for mount point 2 option and partion 2 option
<Tomcat_> tengil: Check for owner/group, permissions (has to be the same as the rest)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> Fator_Dee, mount -l
<Tomcat_> Fator_Dee: Depends on the fs...
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> oh wait the permissions thing
<kud0s> how do i diagnose this my current load server load according to uptime is 3.00 3.00 3.00 from what i heat, thats not good
<Fator_Dee> well, I just formatted a new hd with qtparted, and now I was going to add it to fstab
<Fator_Dee> and I see that it has converted the /dev/sdX's to UUID's
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FeSfGz78.html
<KnowledgEngi> someone can help me please
<Tomcat_> Fator_Dee: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/hdd
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> can someone explain at to me >.<
<gotit> its now askin for mount point 2 option and partion 2 option what should i choose
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> it tried sudo at now
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> eject
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> it doens't do it ;_;
<fnf> Hi, does anyone have an idea of how to disable a device on boot up ? Or better, change the IRQ of a device. I'm having an IRQ conflict between my video card and a built-in network card.
<tengil> Tomcat: owner/group is ok
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> do i have to exit at in some special way?
<kud0s> fnf: have you lookind in bios
<Tomcat_> kud0s: Check "ps -ef" and "top"
* Hinata_sama|iBoo just ctrl + c
<kud0s> tomcat_: 1 sec
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> anyone?
<fnf> kud0s: unfortunately, it is a notebook so I found no options.
<tengil> Tomcat: scripts are rwxrwxrwx an are set to run as root in crontab
<fnf> kud0s: In particular: Acer Aspire 5583WXMi
<Tomcat_> tengil: I thought you had it in cron.hourly, why now crontab?
<Fator_Dee> Tomcat_: it says "tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda"
<fnf> I'd like to try to disable the network card first, if possible.
<rosen37> Please how to add a route permanent for xfce
<Tomcat_> Fator_Dee: You sure that's the correct device?
<tengil> i have them in cron.hourly
<Fator_Dee> Tomcat_: I am
<tengil> Tomcat: have them in hourly, sorry
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> anyone?
<Tomcat_> Fator_Dee: You did use sudo, right?
<Fator_Dee> Tomcat_: oh, had to write /dev/sda1
<Tomcat_> tengil: Weird... should work. :\
<tengil> Tomcat: I know, usually does :-)
<Tomcat_> Fator_Dee: Oh yeah, didn't test it here... it has to be a partition, not a disk. :)
<MattJ> Hinata_sama|iBoo: What's the problem?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> MattJ, trying to use "at"
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> i did a sudo at now
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> then
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> eject
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> :( it's not doing it
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> do i have to exit at in some special way?
* Hinata_sama|iBoo just ctrl + c'd it
<MattJ> Pres Ctrl+D
<Tomcat_> Hinata_sama|iBoo: at reads from stdin, so you have to Ctrl+D.
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ah
<Fator_Dee> Tomcat_: do you know how I could change the size of the ext3's journal when formatting this drive?
<MattJ> Caught me out first time too :)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ^_^ thanks guys
<MattJ> np
<Balachmar> I have a question about sessions, I want to add a startup program, and I know how to do this, but Ubuntu immediately forgets this
<Fator_Dee> 15gigs sounds a little high even for 320gig hd
<gamboos> anyone know why i get the error 'GLERROR: cannot access OpenGL library libGL.so'
<Balachmar> How do I get Ubuntu to remember the startup programs
<variant> Balachmar: system > prefs > startup
<bimberi> s/startup/session, startup tab/
<patrick_king> flyingsquirrel32: hey are you there. i just found out that the domain im trying to connect to is a windows 2003 server
<bimberi> +s
<Tomcat_> Fator_Dee: Well... just pass the options to mkfs.ext3... but I have never done that.
<kud0s> topcat_: top says the my cpu is being used 100% but id (im assumind idle) also its running very low on ram
<Balachmar> yes I know but, if I fill in something there
<Fator_Dee> Tomcat_: never have I :-/
<Balachmar> And I save it and then open that window again it is gone
<variant> kud0s: 100% idle means it's not being used. your ram is being used for cache, to speed up applications and files. to see the real amount of ram thats actualy _in use_ use vmstat
<variant> Balachmar: odd, sounds like a bug
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> :D nice! XD... using the at command, doesn't leave stuff in a log!
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> haha
<kud0s> thanks variant: but no processes are using any more than 0.5% of cpy why do i have a 3.00 3.00 3.00 load average ?
<variant> kud0s: that cached ram is imediately swapped out or cleared if annother program requires access to ram.. you can configure the swappiness to change the behavioiur
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> (the things i could do on my campus's linux labs computers...
<patrick_king> exit
<variant> kud0s: have you done any cpu intenseive tasks since the system first booted?
<kud0s> shouldne the load average be less than 1.00
<kud0s> no
<variant> kud0s: not really, the load average should be an average of what you have been doing.. if you just booted then there is a spike as the boot and application startup usess a lot of cpu.. the average will come down over time
<variant> kud0s: it's nothing to worry about
<Fator_Dee> Tomcat_: ok, found it out
<Fator_Dee> thanks 'nyways
<kud0s> variant; thanks that makes me feel better i was ust wondering if the system was dying
<variant> kud0s: hehe
<gotit> tell /media/hda1 is this for swap or "/" is for swap
<variant> gotit: what?
<gotit> i am installing ubuntu
<gotit> its asking for two partions
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> hmm... i really should make myself a backup script
<gotit> why two
<variant> gotit: one for swap and one for root (/)
<gotit> media/hda1 for swap than i guess
<gotit> swap should be smaller in size  i guess
<variant> gotit: windows uses a swap file if i recall, that means that when the hard disk is getting full there is less and less swap available. this is bad. having it on a seperate parititon also makes it more efficient. you should put it on the fastest part of the disk (outside edge)
<variant> gotit: no, you don't mount swap at all.. it wont have a mount point
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> or even better, on another disk all together!
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ;)
<gotit> but its asking for 2 partitions
<variant> Hinata_sama|iBoo: or even better, several fast small disks with pri=0 set on all of them in fstab
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> well yea :P
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> if you have $$$
<variant> gotit: yes, one parititon should be swap.. you dont have to mount it anywhere (you can't/shouldnt)
<gotit> default /,1gb and media/hda1 20 gb by default
<dreamer> in KDE: where can I define what programs to run @ startup ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> well... you *can*
<variant> gotit: is tehre allready data on this disk?
<ruxpin^> how can I change the default firefox home page -- I've set the pref to /etc/firefox/pref/firefox.js but I still get the xubuntu welcome page
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> or you can do it in init.d
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> erm...
<gotit> yes but on diff partition
<dreamer> Hinata_sama|iBoo: where is this ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> where is inittab gone?
<gotit> thats 10 gb
<variant> gotit: the ubuntu installer seems to be giviing you one partition for ubuntu and mounting your other in /media/
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> just a sec, i forgot what the thing is called
<dreamer> haha
<gotit> what that media ??
<variant> gotit: it is a part of the filesystem tree on ubuntu
<gotit> like audio or video
<dreamer> like: disk this, disk that, cd-rom, dvd
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> where's inittab gone?
<variant> gotit: you have to understand that / is the roots of the tree and everything else grows out of it.. so /media is a directory under / as is /home/username/ etc etc
<variant> lol that doesnt help
<gotit> why its asking for 1 gb space than if its for cd or dvd
<zack> anybody here know anything about gFTP's Filespec? I'm trying to filter out all files which have a tilde (~) suffic
<variant> gotit: this seems a bit confusing for you i understand..
<zack> ...suffix
<gotit> and what does this mount actually mean like format or partition
<gotit> yeah i am new to it
<dreamer> it means the system can access/use it
<variant> gotit: mount is what happens when you plug in a disk and want to access a partition.. it just gives you access to the partition (referenced by /dev/hda1 for example) at a convenient location.. such as /media/mynewdisk
<dreamer> instead of (windews style) c:/ d:/ e:/ etc
<variant> gotit: in gnu/linux the first partition on the first hard disk is called /dev/hda1 if its a standard ata disk
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> dreamer, vim /etc/rc.local
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ;)
<variant> gotit: the second parititon would be /dev/hda2
<dreamer> Hinata_sama|iBoo: yay :)
<variant> gotit: the first partiiton of the second hard disk would then be /dev/hdb1
<variant> gotit: you follow?
<gotit> like i am goint to install ubuntu on the new disk and want to access the old ubuntu partitions i will mount old ones
<gotit> gotit
<dreamer> Hinata_sama|iBoo: I can just add a program and possible prefix' ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> dunno why ubuntu likes to put things in funny places
<dreamer> haha
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> sure,
<variant> gotit: so you have a new hard disk? it sounds like the automatic partitioner has just guessed what it thinks you want.. its better to do manual partiitoning in this case or you will certainly loose your data
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> e.g. www-data  cd /var/www/tf/bin && php fluxcli.php start-all
<variant> gotit: to be really sure you should take out hte old hard disk _before_ you install ubuntu
<variant> gotit: and make sure you backup your old data
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> dreamer, i recommend you just stuff whatever you want to run into a bash script :D
<dreamer> Hinata_sama|iBoo: I just need it for synergys , no prefix' there ;)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> keeps things tidy
<gotit> so than how i willbe able to access the old hard drive ubuntu partitions
<dreamer> hmm
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> hmm... i need to take a look at wget again
<zack> variant: i always try to wing it - still haven't killed my data by leaving an important drive in there... still i guess i should be much more careful :-S :P ;)
<variant> gotit: put it back in once ubuntu is installed on the new disk.. i only suggest this because from what you say you don't seem to have much experience.. it's safer
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> woo! curl can do mult-segmented downloads!!!
* Hinata_sama|iBoo goes to apt-get it
<dreamer> hmm, whats curl :#
<mamzers555> !curl
<ubotu> curl: Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.15.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 157 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> it's a download manager like wget, but much more powerful :D
<gotit> just like puting it back i will be able to access the old hard drive ubuntu partions, no mounting will be required than
* dreamer apt-cet's too :)
<dreamer> get*
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> i hear it's awesome for... uh... downloading... *cough*
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> XD
<dreamer> why you coughing ;)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> *wink* *wink*
<FirstStrike> Wink Wink
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> with some switch, you can download e.g. XXXXXX[1-50] .jpg
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ;)
<Fator_Dee> how do I add my new partition to /dev/disk/by-uuid, I can't mount it now because it isn't there?
<chatainsim> irc://irc.bitmetv.org/bitmetv
<dreamer> Hinata_sama|iBoo: how do you mean ?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> let's say there was some movie that was split into multiple files
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> and hosted on some site
<gotit> one last thing  "/" root partion should be more than "/media/hda1" i have to swap them i guess cause  / size is 1gb and media size is 20 gb
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> instead of manualy clicking on the each movie download
<KomiaPoika> how can i setup dns on a local network?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> you could just downloaded the whole batch of files via a easy to use command
<gotit> anybody ??
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> KomiaPoika, there's a really nice guide for that
<dreamer> Hinata_sama|iBoo: all the seperate files should be in a single folder and you could just recursively downlead that folder :P
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> http://www.howtoforge.com/taxonomy_menu/1/1/50
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> ;) have fun
<KomiaPoika> thanks
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> dreamer, but some times the site doesn't allow "listing" of files
<dreamer> hmz, I need to buy some new hd's ;/
<dreamer> ok
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> you need to absolute path
<gotit> what about me guys
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> thus this is useful :D
<zack> anybody here know anything about 3d stereo drivers for linux? i've got some edimensional 3d glasses i'd love to try out with beryl/aiglx
<bimberi> KomiaPoika: there is documentation on setting it up via System -> Help (server, network, DNS)
<gotit> grub is going to install on hd0 is this right
<bimberi> gotit: do you only have 1 drive?
<gotit> i am not getting answers but still asking for more
<gotit> yeah
<bimberi> gotit: then that's right
<gotit> but different partition
<bimberi> gotit refers to the drive as a whole, not a particular partition.  Is this a Desktop CD install?
<gotit> yes
<bimberi> gotit: sorry, hd0 refers...
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> nice DNS server guide ;)
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p4
<bimberi> gotit, ok, that will install grub into the master boot record of the drive.  usually fine
<dreamer> anybody here familiar with DAAP ?
<dreamer> I have some trouble connecting to my server
<progek> a friend of mine is running windows xp but would like to also have ubuntu for a dual boot. He has ntfs, would there be any problems dual booting?
<bimberi> Hinata_sama|iBoo: except it's wrong, should recommend installing bind9 (which is in main) and not bind (which is in universe)
<dreamer> I run mt-daapd on a debian server and have dapper on my desktop
<dreamer> progek: no promlem, just better not te write an ntfs
<gotit> ok now after install i need to unplug the drive and put it in different sys to access those other ubuntu partition, is it possible
<dreamer> still too risky
<progek> ok thanks
<dreamer> damn my typing sucks again today
<gotit> bimberi:cause i have to edit the menu.lst
<dreamer> so, anybody can help with DAAP-problem? :S
<slayertry> um
<slayertry> so how do i get nvidia to actually work in edgy>???
<slayertry> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> bibleboy, it does
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> "apt-get install bind9"
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> erm bimberi
<bimberi> gotit: sorry, you need to give me more detail
<knix> I just got the pre-built w32codecs (had to build own package before) and output is very bright when using Xv for video output (x11 works fine) can anyone help?
<bimberi> Hinata_sama|iBoo: hm?
<gotit> bimberi: i have to edit the menu.lst on other system, for which i dont have access, and i am installing ubuntu on this other system to access that partion
<bimberi> Hinata_sama|iBoo: nvm, which guide are you referring to?
<zack> knix: try fiddling with video settings a la Kaffeine (press 'V')
<bimberi> i'm looking at the one via System -> Help
<slayertry> hmm
<slayertry> i think this thing has onboard nvidia card... i dont exactly see it in lspci.. is there another way to tell??
<bimberi> gotit: ah, ok.  no CD on the other system I assume?
<knix> zack: what settings? This happens in all video players playing a codec in w32codecs using xv for output, works fine in x11/xshm
<gotit> bimberi: no it has one
<bimberi> gotit: you can boot off a LiveCD, mount the drive and edit menu.lst that way
<nikko> Hi to all. I have installed Gnome under Kubuntu. With "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" can i remove it? Or there is any other way to remove it? Thnaks
<knix> zack: it's not player specific =/
<gotit> bimberi:really, is it like that , is so simple than
<zack> knix: sure, i was just offering a quick fix ;)  i have no idea with codecs, really
<knix> zack: ah, thanks anyway.
<gotit> bimberi: i am confused that mount will change something on that system or any other kind of instability
<bimberi> gotit: fairly simple, yes.  no, mounting the drive from a LiveCD boot is fine.
<gotit> bimberi:ok i will try it then , and to edit the menu.lst should i use the command line or can i do it form the ubuntu explorer
<bimberi> gotit: command line is probably easier
<slytherin> luca: ping
<luca> slytherin: ping
<iwkse> hi all. Anybody had problems in refreshing with ati+xgl+beryl? It just works great, but seems to don't refresh and is needed to move the window for keep the change (eg. when click on the progressbar)
<gotit> bimberi: haha , why is that explorer should be more easier, i right click the file open it change it and close it and its done , i guess
<luca> slytherin: in general, how would I use an clipse program?
<bimberi> gotit: sure.  it's the mounting of the drive that's easier via command line
<luca> I do not really know...
<bimberi> gotit: it would be something like 'sudo mount /dev/hd?? /mnt'  then  'sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst'
<slytherin> luca: bioclipse is a plugin for eclipse. you will need to manually unjar and copy files to approriate directories.
<luca> slytherin: how would I do that?
<slytherin> luca: Let me find solution for you.
<gotit> bimberi: i didnt see the command line option while booting from live cd
<dreamer> crapw I just installed nvidia drivers over my nv-drivers .. rebooted X (there was made a backup .. not sure where) and now X won't start
<zack> anyone here know about linux stereo drivers for 3d glasses?
<dreamer> does anybody know where the backup was made and how to activate it
<luca> slytherin: thanks a lot!
<bimberi> gotit: i mean to open a terminal once the live session boots :)
<slytherin> luca: Have you installed eclipse form repositories?
<luca> slytherin: yes
<luca> slytherin: biolinux repositories
<bimberi> dreamer: ls -l xorg.conf*   (perhaps there is a recent backup of xorg.conf there)
<gotit> bimberi: hmm , terminal ?? i am not used to this term sir, can u tell me little more specific
<gotit> :-)
<bimberi> gotit: sure,  Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<dreamer> bimberi: in what dir ?
<slytherin> luca: As I said bioeclipse is just a plugin. You will first need to install eclipse from official repositories.
<gotit> bimberi:gotit :-)
<bimberi> dreamer: sorry,  /etc/X11  (D'Oh)
<bimberi> gotit: lol
<dreamer> bimberi: there is only one
<luca> slytherin: well I thought I had O_o
<bimberi> dreamer: hm, not that file then.  Apart from that I don't know sorry
<dreamer> anybody else ?
<luca> slytherin: which repo would you suggest? I used http://envgen.nox.ac.uk/bio-linux/
<luca> slytherin: I thought it was official :)
<bimberi> dreamer: you can always reconfigure X and select nv ...
<bimberi> !xconfig | dreamer
<ubotu> dreamer: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<gotit> bimberi: well its installing the ubuntu now, when its finnished , i will try it on this sys and then do it where the real prob is :-)
<bimberi> gotit: righto
<katerine> hi
<katerine> how to configure alsa in edgy ?
<katerine> alsaconf doesn't work anymore
<CptAJ[vzla] > question: Is there any CLI only distribution out there? Im setting up an older system as a webserver and I dont want X or any of that jazz. I tried DSL but their documentation is horribly sketchy on the matter
<gotit> bimberi: thanks bemberi i appriciate the help and concern
<bimberi> katerine: i'm fairly sure alsaconf never was in Ubuntu
<cbx33> anyone know how to get ubuntu to display on a digital projector and on the screen at the same time?
<bimberi> gotit: np, good luck :)
<katerine> bimberi: how to do then ?
<bimberi> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bimberi> katerine: ^^^^ (all I know)
<CptAJ[vzla] > a guide or thread on the matter of stripping DSL from X would do just fine...
<slytherin> luca: My misunderstanding. Just wait. I guess bioclise itself is a modified eclipse
<bimberi> cbx33: is there a toggle of some sort (Fn -> F8 on my laptop but they vary)?
<cbx33> yes but not sure Xorg picks that up
<cbx33> that key shows no visible signs of doing anything
<cbx33> any other ideas?
<bimberi> cbx33: not sure then sorry :/
<slytherin> luca: Considering you have installed everything from the repository you mentioned, can you run 'bioclipse' from gnome-terminal?
<bimberi> cbx33: hi btw :)
<luca> wait..
<luca> well not bioclipse
<katerine> bimberi: I get this 'Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.' when running gnome-sound-recorder
<luca> eclipse I have, bioclipse I have downloaded it from the site
<slytherin> luca: Can you once tell me what have you downloaded? Name of the file.
<blufox> how do i set up a local repository using apt-cacher in Ubuntu?
<nofxx> I installed mysql trhought synaptic, but I don't want to start it on boot... where to comment that line ?
<luca> sorry -i have downloaded the eclipse package from the biolinux repo
<luca> then I went to the sourceforge and downloaded bioclipse
<blufox> nofxx: stop it using bum
<katerine> when alsamixer, it returns : 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device'
<blufox> install bum and stop mysql server
<fyrestrtr> nofxx: sudo update-rc.d mysql stop
<nofxx> hmm...ok...let me find bum
<nofxx> ahh cool fyrestrtr , tnx
<bimberi> katerine: sorry, beyond my rudimentary sound knowledge :|
<gamboos> anyone know about this error ''GLERROR: cannot access OpenGL library libGL.so'
<fyrestrtr> nofxx: sudo update-rc.d mysql remove
<blufox> gamboos: your installation doesnot have any OpenGL shared libraries at the correct place
<nofxx> fyrestrtr , /mysql exist during rc.d purge (us -f to force)   so I force it ?
<gamboos> blufox: how do i go about fixing that?
<nofxx> hum... i guess it worked.... took it out of every rcX
<slytherin> luca: Add line 'deb http://envgen.nox.ac.uk/bio-linux/ unstable bio-linux' (without quotes) to your /etc/apt/sources.list and do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<fyrestrtr> nofxx: man update-rc.d :)
<mnepton> blufox: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<nofxx> tnx fyrestrtr , i guess it worked....rebooting to test
<blufox> gamboos try googling for opengl debian packages and install it using synaptic
<luca> slytherin I already had that, but without the final bio-linux...let us try...
<blufox> sorry i dont remember the exct name of the package though :(
<blufox> mnepton: i tried that :( but i dont want to make /var/apt-cache as my cache dir ....
<luca> ok doing the update
<nofxx> this maybe ultra-noob.. but... does ps3 runs the games on top of linux ? or its a kind of dual boot? hehehe.. yea .. that what I'm thinking....hahah...ubuntu and ps3 games ? wow...
<blufox> changed it ot something esle in /etc/apt-cache.conf and nothing working ...sob :"(
<luca> done
<gotit> bimberi: its saying cant find /dev/hda0/mnt n /etx/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Kawaii-Panda> nofxx: no, but it can run yellowdog linux
<fyrestrtr> nofxx: no.
<nofxx> Kawaii-Panda , but I heard even tuts of how to install any distro
<Barber> Could not mount device.
<Barber> The reported error was:
<Barber> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab how do i fix this plus i cant acsess my files with supreuser mode it says password incorrect yet i can us root all day and no problem this happens in my other user mode even if i set up a new user the same thing happens
<gamboos> blufox: search http://packages.ubuntu.com? and install everything there?
<bimberi> gotit: it won't be hda0, try hda1 and put a space between it and /mnt
<cwillu> how do I go about copying/imaging/ghosting a ubuntu install to another machine?
<nofxx> that is so sad... its only only only thing that keeps windows on my drive... how I'm suppose to play medieval 2 ?!? xD
<bimberi> nofxx: give it up and get addicted to irc ;P
<slytherin> luca: PLease add nick of the person you are addresing on IRC
<gotit> bemberi: O yeah
<Barber> the drive is a usb external drive
<slytherin> luca: Are you done with update?
<lolo> hello all
<luca> slytherin: yes
<nofxx> thats ok... the gpus manufactures will open the drivers, our heroes will make a better implementation of dx10, and linux will rule the world
<Kawaii-Panda> nofxx: there are versions of linux compiled for the ps3 but linux isnt its main OS
<slytherin> luca: any errors?
<Barber> the drive is a usb external drive
<lolo> can anyone help to me install ATI drivers in ubuntu text mode please? I can't see the desktop
<Barber> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab how do i fix this plus i cant acsess my files with supreuser mode it says password incorrect yet i can us root all day and no problem this happens in my other user mode even if i set up a new user the same thing happens
<luca> slytherin: no
<Kawaii-Panda> nofxx: uh... linux doesnt support dx10, only vista does, xp doesnt either
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> is anyone familar with curl?
<fyrestrtr> Barber: please don't repeat.
<slytherin> luca: Do you have .deb packages related to bio-linux?
<teledyn> well i upgraded to my own custom-built kernel and many problems were solved
<Barber> please can some one help
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> >.<... i forgot the switch that allows batch downloads
<nofxx> Kawaii-Panda , yup..what I mean was drivers to use those functions of the cards....
<fyrestrtr> Barber: what did you do before this happened?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> e.g. xxxxx[1-50] .jpg
<gotit> bemberi: the menu list is empty
<bimberi> gotit: menu.lst  (no i)
<luca> slytherin: a lot
<fyrestrtr> Hinata_sama|iBoo: wget ftw :)
<CodeHawk> moin
<Barber> upgraded a week ago from kpackage something or another
<gotit> bemberi: may be its creating one for me  and the actuall one resides somewhere else
<defrysk> eeeeuww kpackage
<nofxx> but its a nice market...something like a ubuntu for ps3... i'm pretty sure a lot of people will use it for desktop stuff
<Barber> i can run in root but not the user
<nanomike> Does anyone know how i can send messages to an other user who is logged in in ubuntu shell?
<slytherin> luca: Better copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives/ so that you don't need to download them again. You will need to be sudo for that. 'sudo cp *.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/' (without quotes)
<gotit> bemberi:oh ok
<fyrestrtr> nofxx: no one is that stupid to buy a $600 gaming machine and then use it to punch out baking recipies for grandma.
<luca> slytherin: ok
<kenas> hi i am having problems updating and upgrading my ubuntu
<Kawaii-Panda> fyrestrtr: not if they dont have pcs yet.
<kenas> any help available for this ?
<slytherin> kenas: What problem?
<fyrestrtr> kenas: what kind of problem?
<nofxx> fyrestrtr , ahh... not true.... sometimes you want to surf the web, make some word processing.. etc... why not ?
<bgrupe> fyrestrtr: I'd like the idea of ubuntu on a ps3 :)
<Kawaii-Panda> me too...
<fyrestrtr> nofxx: bgrupe: #ubuntu-offtopic
<luca> slytherin: no way, it tells me no deb
<eilker> lets say i have two users, first is x, second is y, what happens if igive this command "sudo adduser x y"
<nofxx> fyrestrtr , that's is the sony idea.. with so many memory on it... and sata compatible....its a f* pc
<kenas> suddenly 217 files to update repositories not touched.. and when updating err or ign files.. 0 files updated 217 files not updates
<slytherin> luca: Where have you put all the deb files related to bio-eclipse?
<gamboos> libGL.so
<nanomike> How do i send messages in shell to other users logged on?
<gotit> bemberi: the menu.1st is empty too :(
<Barber> can you help me fyrestrtr
<slytherin> kenas: PLease paste your errors in pastebin. And use nickname of the person you are addressing in IRC
<fyrestrtr> eilker: probably syntax error.
<luca> slytherin: I have NO deb file for bioeclipse, it was just a zip! I have the folder, and the zip, and the eclipse deb
<defrysk> gotit, cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bimberi> gotit: use the file manager to find it
<gotit> bemberi:ok
<defrysk> gotit, if nothing shows up you are copying the txt incorrectly
<slytherin> luca: Oops. Then leave those files aside and try 'sudo apt-get install bio-linux-eclipse'
<bimberi> defrysk: gotit is working on a HDD mounted in a LiveCD session
<fyrestrtr> eilker: first thing, adduser only takes one username as argument. Secondly, you can't have two users with the same name.
<defrysk> bimberi, oops ,
<defrysk> sorry
<luca> slytherin: I had already, I installed it before I got bioclipse :)
<teledyn> nanomike: talk
<Kawaii-Panda> what's bio-linux-eclipse?
<bimberi> defrysk: np whatsoever, just getting you up to speed :)
<gotit> bemberi:you mean file browser?, i cant find search option in it
<Kawaii-Panda> isnt eclipse the cross-platform ide?
<slytherin> luca: Then what is problem?
<nofxx> what's the diff of bio and eclipse?
<gotit> bemberi: gotit
<gotit> :
<luca> it does not run! bioclipse I mean
<eilker> fyrestrtr: thank you, i got it...
<bimberi> gotit: k
<nanomike> teledyn, Thanks
<slytherin> Kawaii-Panda: nofxx: http://www.bioclipse.net/
<slytherin> luca: What error do you get?
<gotit> bemberi: may be i mount the wrong drive?
<kenas> 4slytherin and how can i upgrade from edgy 6.06 to edgy eft final release ??
<luca> slytherin: if I try to import it as a zip, in a project, it tells me it is not well written, and the executable gives me error again, because of the java machine
<Kawaii-Panda> thanks slythering
<cbx33> ok I found i810switch which allows me to turn on the CRT
<cbx33> but the brightness is stupidly high
<slytherin> luca: I will be back after half hour. Lets discuss it then.
<dreamer> hmm, can anyone help me set up Evolution? I have the IMAP-server of my university-mail, but I can't collect any mail, plus: I have no idea how to do hotmail and gmail ..
<gotit> bemberi: no items found
<bimberi> gotit: perhaps.  do a 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' to see what partitions are on the disk
<luca> slytherin: I have the binary error in the pastebin, I could sendi ti to you...but I will not be here in 30 minutes. :( Thanks anyway!
<kenas> slytherin and how can i upgrade from edgy 6.06 to edgy eft final release ??
<Barber> brb
<RamiKassab> hey guys how difficult is it to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10? I'm running 6.06 on a laptop but would like to upgrade to the newest... is it even worth it?
<RamiKassab> thanks in advance
<bimberi> kenas: dapper 6.06 ?
<kenas> :/ could be
<bimberi> !upgrade | kenas
<ubotu> kenas: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kenas> it was dapper be4
<kenas> now its edgy i think
<gotit> bemberi: it says invalid option -1
<martin_> Hi folks. Got a question about Laptop Multimedia Buttons.
<bimberi> gotit: -l (lowercase L)
<fyrestrtr> gotit: its -l (lowercase L)
<gotit> bemberi: :-) ok
<nofxx> I could make my wpa works on 6.06....tryed the default drivers, ndiswrapper.. wpa_supplcant aways fails....gonna try 6.10..... wifi better on 6.10?
<syock> is wine channel on #wine?
<nanomike> teledyn, Not working
<fyrestrtr> syock: #winehq
<martin_> After the upgrade to edgy, my multidedia buttons Mute/Volume up/down sre not working with E17 and in gdm (They worked with dapper). But they do work in a gnome session, even in xgl.
<luca> slytherin: well goodbye, thanks for the help
<syock> fyrestrtr: thx!
<teledyn> nanomike: read the man page for how to set it up
<gotit> bemberi: linux is on /dev/had6
<gelse> package Gaim-XMMS-remote is not working - anyone else experienced that?
<bimberi> gotit: ok, 'sudo umount /mnt'  and then redo with hda6 instead
<peer123> Hello, I need PPPoE Help please.
<Barber> sh-3.1$ su root
<Barber> Password:
<Barber> setgid: Operation not permitted
<Barber> sh-3.1$ su bill
<Barber> Unknown id: bill
<Barber> sh-3.1$ su Bill
<Barber> Password:
<Barber> initgroups: Operation not permitted
<Barber> sh-3.1$  This happens in Konsole shell
<martin_> So what did they change in the boor order on edgy, that these buttons only work in a gnome session ans not with other WM's. Where can I configure that or what module can I load. I used ACME when I was with Debian.
<fyrestrtr> Barber: 'konsole' ?? are you on KDE
<nanomike> teledyn, is there an other command? Talk is not installed but an other user sent me msgs yesterday via shell
<Barber> yes i guess
<gotit> bemberi: ok
<peer123> PPPoE issues, can anyone help?
<Barber> i dont know
<nofxx> peer123 , pppoeconf
<Barber> how do i tell
<fyrestrtr> Barber: when do you get that prompt?
<peer123> nofxx, I tried that, the issues are far more complex
<fyrestrtr> Barber: you said 'Konsole shell' Konsole is the KDE terminal emulator.
<FluxD> hello I have a small question my ATI card was recognized as "ati" in the xorg.conf file is it good to leave it like this or put it as the fglrx driver?
<teledyn> nanomike: that's the only way i know
<gelse> or - other way around - anyone has an idea what the error means: "ABI version mismatch 1.5.x (need 2.0.x)" - and why a package without any use is in the reps?
<gotit> bemberi: i am sorry the file is empty
<Barber> when i su ed the root  and  the user in the Konsole shell
<fyrestrtr> FluxD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video will help.
<nanomike> teledyn, Ok, thanks
<bimberi> gotit: /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst ??
<fyrestrtr> Barber: type 'id'
<syock> is it okay if I ask anything about running winetools here?
<Barber> i think i have something call gsk too
<fyrestrtr> syock: try your luck ;)
<FluxD> fyrestrtr thx is fglrx or ati driver better?
<fyrestrtr> Barber: what is the output of 'id'
<gotit> bimberi: i opened a file but its menu.Lst, small L
<Barber> do i id in konsole shell
<fyrestrtr> FluxD: depends on your video card and what you expect to do with it.
<fyrestrtr> Barber: yes, type id and hit enter
<bimberi> gotit: yes, small L
<Barber> uid=1000(Bill) gid=100(users) groups=100(users)
<FluxD> fyrestrtr its a ati radeon 9200, I wanna try beryl on it if possible
<peer123> the auth process is failing while calling " sudo pon dsl-provider " though i'm sure my user/pass are correct.
<fyrestrtr> FluxD: if you want to try beryl with aiglx, then you need the 'ati' driver.
<peer123> I corrected the chap/pap secrets file, but still, it is not working
<gelse> FluxD: i'd say fglrx are more problem to get to work, but you give better performance than the ati ones.
<fyrestrtr> FluxD: if you like xgl, then you need the fglrx driver.
<gotit> bimberi: its opened now , i have to remove one "windows xp professional" option from here( not actually from here, but on the other sys)
<fyrestrtr> FluxD: if you are on a laptop, the fglrx driver from ati.com provides better power management support.
<Barber> i am using Mepis 6.0
<gelse> ermmm - fyrestrtr - are you sure? cause last time i tried the ati drivers there was no direct rendering at all .
<fyrestrtr> Barber: then why are you asking in here?!
<bimberi> gotit: righto
<Barber> well cause this was the only place answering my posts
<fyrestrtr> Barber: #mepis will be more help.
<lect0r> Hi, anyone tried using Ubuntu on Windows via Vmware? I need this cause my personal box is offline.
<FluxD> thx gelse fyrestrtr I wanna first try with aiglx because I think aiglx is better supported by beryl. I am on a desktop
<nanomike> teledyn, Thanks you pointed me in the right dir. there is write command
<syock> I want to run winetools, but I get the "libgtk-1.2.so.0 : No such file ... " message. I have it installed. What could be the problem?
<Barber> i am there but they arent
<gelse> well - the main difference between aiglx and xgl is that GL is still working for apps unter aiglx
<lect0r> Its a pain in the side to download the deb files separately.
<Barber> :(\
<teledyn> nanomike: ah write.
<peer123> fyrestrtr, can you help me with PPPoE?
<fyrestrtr> Barber: try #linuxhelp or look it up on the web, this is the official ubuntu support channel.
<syock> BTW, what`s the program used to trace what files a certain program is trying to find?
<gelse> using aiglx here on my laptop myself (but on nvidia)
<gotit> bimberi: so what to delete and what not to , i can give it a try by hit&trial but a little help will be greatly appreciatable :-)
<fyrestrtr> peer123: I can try, I don't have much experience in it since I don't use it.
<bimberi> gotit: ooh, i like being appreciatable, hang on...
<gotit> bimberi: :-)
<fyrestrtr> syock: strace ?
<peer123> okay, here's the thing: i configured it correctly via pppoeconf, but when i launch the connection via " pon dsl-provider " the auth doesn't pass. though my credentials are good.
<gelse> fyrestrtr: do you have any idea how to solve my problem with the Gaim-XMMS-Remote plugin?
<peer123> sudo pon dsl-provider i mena
<peer123> mean *
<Geoff_Rickly> moin
<gelse> y/n would be enough ;)
<fyrestrtr> gelse: I don't even know what problem you have :)
<fyrestrtr> peer123: you have them in the correct file?
<Geoff_Rickly> does anyone use the beta 5 of gaim?
<peer123> yes, i made sure the pap/chap secrets file are O.K.
* Barber fyrestrtr:thanks
<bimberi> gotit: in my menu.lst, I would remove 5 lines, the first beginning with 'title' and the last beginning with 'chainloader'.  Does yours look similar?
<fyrestrtr> peer123: have you tried it via kppp ? Its the KDE dialer, and its quite good.
* Barber i will try them
<gotit> bemberi: yeah very much
<uksprout> hi all.... just about to install Ubuntu any suggestions/recommendations or the like before I start?
* Barber they seem to be just as quiet as mepis
<peer123> no, i will thanks. Anyway, when trying to connect it gives me " CHAP AUTHENTIATION FAILED " (or something like that, followed by some gibberish chars.
<gotit> bemberi: i think i can take over from here , thanks alot bro
<bimberi> gotit: np :)
<gelse> fyrestrtr: you got priv msg.
* Barber arrghgarghg
<fyrestrtr> gelse: you need to be registered to send private messages on this network.
<gelse> aw damn
<gotit> cya l8r every body bye, "I LOVE COMMAND LINE"
<martin_> how can I grab the keycode of a hotbutton (a multimedia key)?
<gelse> didnt get an error msg thou...
<gelse> normal repositories from ubuntu, install XMMS, Gaim, install Gaim-XMMS-Remote - last plugin isnt working, it says "Error: ABI version mismatch 1.5.x (need 2.0.x) - Check plugin website for an update"
<fyrestrtr> check your status window
<peer123> no, i will thanks. Anyway, when trying to connect it gives me " CHAP AUTHENTIATION FAILED " (or something like that, followed by some gibberish chars.
<bimberi> martin_: xev
<gelse> but installed only from official repositories - so seems as if the package need an upgrade at the repos
* Barber maybe tomorrow i can find out what to do
<martin_> bimberi: thx
<Zaggynl> Whoa, someone got pissed of Ubuntu: http://www.ourtweaks.com/articles/linux.html
<bimberi> martin_: np :)
<fyrestrtr> peer123: ehh ... maybe your dialog has some extraneous characters that are tripping it up (assuming your credentials are okay)
<fyrestrtr> gelse: have you checked backports?
<peer123> fyrestrtr, can you please elaborate?
* Barber EVERBODY HAVE A BLESSED THANKSGIVING bye
<gelse> fyrestrtr: yes
<drcode> hi al
<fyrestrtr> peer123: if your dialog where the program enters your username/password has some extra characters (like a space or other non printable characters) that might trip it up.
<gelse> fyrestrtr: only PLF isnt activated.
<bimberi> !hi | drcode
<ubotu> drcode: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gelse> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<gelse> deb-src http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<fyrestrtr> peer123: this is usually in the chap/pap file, but its been 4+ years since I did PPPoE on Linux.
<fyrestrtr> peer123: that was waayyy before ubuntu was born.
<peer123> hehe, okay - thank you anyway.
<peer123> i have a linksys lying somewhere here, but i can't configure pppoe on it either
<peer123> i flashed it with dd-wrt
<fyrestrtr> peer123: why is that?
<peer123> fyrestrtr : same problem i guess, since the firmware is linux-based
<peer123> my isp requires a static ip and pppoe
<lect0r> Anyone? umm...some help? I would like to know whether I would be able to connect to the internet when using ubuntu through vmware on WindowsXP pro. My XP machine is connected to the internet via adsl. So i've setup a NAT connection for the VM.
<fyrestrtr> lect0r: yes you should be able to.
<fyrestrtr> lect0r: setup a bridge connection.
<fyrestrtr> peer123: what do you use to connect when it does work?
<lect0r> fyrestrtr: on windows (stupid question, i know). Bridging means enabling one NIC to use another NIC's connection, am I right?
<syock> fyrestrtr: thx for telling me strace. now i know why winetools won`t run in AMD64
<sandy16> how to build custom apt-cdrom (with required packages) ?
<peer123> fyrestrtr : I use the pppoe interface in m$ win XP
<fyrestrtr> lect0r: yes, but vmware will set that up for you, it does that when it installs itself, and also is an option in the VM's option dialog.
<Daviey> Hi, has anybody here made a usplash file?
<fyrestrtr> peer123: are you dual booting?
<uksprout> just about to install Ubuntu any suggestions/recommendations or the like before I start?
<Daviey> uksprout, are you doing it onto a clean hd?
<fyrestrtr> uksprout: check minimum requirements on the website.
<peer123> fyrestrtr: yes ubuntu dapper / winXP using GRUB
<Daviey> uksprout, ie; are you going to partition?
<uksprout> yes... new 200gb drive I meet all the specs
<fyrestrtr> peer123: you have read the pppoe writeup at the wiki?
<fyrestrtr> uksprout: sata?
<bimberi> Daviey: no, but there is a usplash howto on the wiki ...
<Daviey> uksprout, nothing then... installing is a breeze and if you want to come back here after.  open the console and type "sudo apt-get install xchat" which will give you an IRC client
<bimberi> !usplash | Daviey
<ubotu> Daviey: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Daviey> bimberi, it's shockingly out of date
<fyrestrtr> Daviey: xchat comes with edgy :)
<uksprout> no IDE, my only real concern is my video card.. Nvidia Ge force fx 5200 I *need* the TV out option to work this is *very* importatnt for me
<Daviey> fyrestrtr, are you sure?  i had to install it on a fresh install last night?
<peer123> fyrestrtr: which wiki ? the official one ?
<peer123> fyrestrtr: or the ubuntu guide ?
<fyrestrtr> Daviey: there is a 'dumbed down' version of it, not the full xchat.
<fyrestrtr> uksprout: you should not have any problems, as nvidia makes very good linux drivers.
<bimberi> Daviey: ah, you'd better update it then :)
<fyrestrtr> uksprout: after you get the system running, head to the wiki to install the binary nvidia drivers to get your tv-out working.
<gelse> fyrestrtr: so you dont have an idea (gaim-xmms-remote package that is)
<Daviey> bimberi, i will when i have it done.  I have successfully built an so file.  But when i try to use it - i get a black screen
<Nlyt1> hi, i cant have 2 apps playing sounds at the same time, ie rhythm + teamspeak, i've followed the howto on getting sound working properly with gnome, but no such luck
<fyrestrtr> gelse: sorry, I am just a simpleton that uses my linux laptop for work :)
<gelse> :9
<fyrestrtr> Nlyt1: you need to install the dmix plugin for alsa.
<peer123> fyrestrtr: I read the wiki
<bimberi> Daviey: kk, i'll stop nagging you then ;p
<gelse> np, i just have to start somewhere to ask. ;)
<Nlyt1> fyrestrtr: right - ill look it up, thanks :)
<uksprout> fyrestrtr: That is what I was told about Mepis (roghly two weeks ago) and I couldn't get it to boot with the correct drivers
<fyrestrtr> uksprout: I don't know about mepis, but I have ubuntu running on nvidia hardware, with acceleration + xgl + dual screens.
<fyrestrtr> uksprout: and the binary drivers have tv out support (didn't use it in my case)
<variant> Nlyt1: alternativly open teamspeak with alsa-oss (apt-get install alsa-oss and then start teamspeak with the aoss command prepended
<tengil> Tomcat: figured out my cron problems: my scripts had '.' (dots) in them. run-parts can only take a-zA-Z_ in script names :-)
<uksprout> fyrestrtr: U have spent hours and hours trying to get video playback on the tv, everything would display fine (on the tv) but all I got from video apps was a blue screen
* peer123 needs PPPoE Help, urgently.
<variant> uksprout: change the output mode of the videos.. for example mplayer -vo x11 /path/to/file.avi
<Daviey> bimberi, i might just give up! and use splashy instead
<fyrestrtr> uksprout: that's strange. You need to make sure the right output driver is used, as variant pointed out.
<variant> uksprout: there are a bunch of output plugins
<bimberi> Daviey: wish i had something to offer :|
<uksprout> well the ppl at Mepis checked everything ... even walked me through re-installation and still it didn't work.... well I will go now and do the install once done I will come back and let you know if it is working ..... thanks for the advice all
<Nlyt1> variant: whats the aoss command to prepend?
<fyrestrtr> Nlyt1: its aoss
<Bachstudies> hello everyone...can someone please confirm that they can see this text?
<cwillu> see what?
<cwillu> I see nothing
<cwillu> :p
<lukas_> me, too
<lukas_> :D
<Nlyt1> fyrestrtr: so ./TeamSpeak -aoss?
<cwillu> anybody know if the rescue mode has gunzip or zcat available?
<lolo> what can I do when I get xserver fatal error no screen found?
<bimberi> cwillu: it should
<lolo> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CaptainMorgan>  everytime I open a folder from within a folder, a separate folder window opens.. I forget how to switch this off.. Ive looked in Sys/Prefs/File Mngt, Sys/Prefs/Windows, Themes, Administration/Display, and even looked at the specific window's profile and within the window's Edit/Prefs/, -- Behaviors, display.. I can't find this option.
<fyrestrtr> Nlyt1: aoss sh /path/to/TeamSpeak
<CaptainMorgan> how do I change it?
<Nlyt1> ahh ty ;)
<r_rehashed> hello everybody
<MARTA> ubuntu edgy wont see on new lg core duo notebook  wired netcard RT8168/8111 . what is the cure ?
<Nlyt1> fyrestrtr: hehe - i got sounds, but no mic now ;(
<fyrestrtr> CaptainMorgan: Edit > Preferences > Behavior > Always open in browser windows
<lolo> what can I do when I get xserver fatal error no screen found? I already did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MARTA> ubuntu edgy install -  wont see on new lg core duo notebook  wired netcard RT8168/8111 . what is the cure ?
<fyrestrtr> lolo: first step is to post /var/log/Xorg.0.log at a pastebin site and then give the link here.
<cong0_natty> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cong0_natty> and make sure its set up right
<r_rehashed> I need Flash player to view a couple of videos in FireFox..  the Flash-player doesn't get installed since mine is an x86_64.. what do I do?
<cong0_natty> you might wanna google "xorg help" and the name of your hardware
<r_rehashed> I have installed the ia32 libs
<cwillu> m'thinks I should have put a gzip|gunzip into my dd|netcat pipe
<fyrestrtr> r_rehashed: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats -- it tells you how to work flash under x64
<wimpies> hi all, because of problems with alsa I would like to install the 1.0.13 version which is in debian unstable ... any ubuntu versions available ?
<r_rehashed> ok.. thanks
<MARTA> fyrestrtr, ?
<MARTA> ubuntu edgy wont see on new lg core duo notebook  wired netcard RT8168/8111 . what is the cure ?
<eexp16> MARTA: maybe the card isn't supported by linux yet. did you google for it?
<cong0_natty> MARTA rephraze your question and you might find help
<lolo> what can I do when I get xserver fatal error no screen found? I already did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fyrestrtr> MARTA: first, find out what module it uses, then compile a kernel with that module.
<cong0_natty> dmesg
<fyrestrtr> lolo: I told you what to do :)
<MARTA> eexp16, pity if not, there is a whole line of beautiful LG notebooks there
<cong0_natty> lolo as did i
<cong0_natty> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> wimpies: not sure, but you can always compile it from source.
<cong0_natty> and google "xorg help" and your video card
<cong0_natty> it could be your mouse or keyboard also.
<hect0r> eexp16: come to think of it, how often do the good people at kernel.org update it for compatibility? Does linux kernels fully utilize the Core2Duo processors now?
<wimpies> if I install the debian package should I be OK when newer ubuntu's become available
<eexp16> MARTA: try sudo modprobe r8169
<lolo> fyrestrtr sorry i didnt read, could you please tell me again?
<fyrestrtr> 14:51 < fyrestrtr> lolo: first step is to post /var/log/Xorg.0.log at a pastebin site and then give the link here.
<lolo> ok thank you but, what is pastbin site?
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin | lolo
<ubotu> lolo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eexp16> hect0r: the good people at kernel.org can only support hardware if the manufacturer gives them specs. otherwise they have to reverse engineer it, which is very hard. most hardware manufacturers simple ignore linux and the open source community in general.
<cwillu> anyone know of a pxe server live cd?
<lolo> ok but i can't paste it, I have to write it manually
<lolo> it says something about no screen found
<fyrestrtr> lolo: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log <-- this will narrow down things.
<hect0r> stupid poopers. cause I've been trying to find about linux support for the new intel processors. hopefully they'd come through.
<fyrestrtr> intel is very good about linux support, what particular feature are you looking for in core duo 2?
<eexp16> hect0r: i think the core 2 duo should run just like a smp machine with 2 cpus
<snype> exactly
<teledyn> anyone know how to build the madwifi module with module-assistant?  madwifi-source doesn't exist.
<MARTA_> wow
<snype> idk about now but when they were on the newer side-- the way to get their full performance was using smp
<snype> teledyn-- what wifi card do u have?
<agutierr> someone knows how I can launch beryl-manager from gmd session, not in gnome startups programs? thanks.
<Moriar> hi
<lolo> fyrestrtr I already pasted it, what do I do now?
<Moriar> is there somebody talking french there ?
<Daverocks> !fr | Moriar
<ubotu> Moriar: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fyrestrtr> lolo: give us the link
<Moriar> thx
<lolo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33454/plain/
<CaptainMorgan> anyone use gedit? I can't figure out why the syntax highlighter in gedit isn't working for class/using/namespace/private/public... etc...  only these types only
<CaptainMorgan> within c++
<fyrestrtr> lolo: what kind of video card do you have?
<lolo> ati 9550
<lolo> in mobo with nforce2
<fyrestrtr> lolo: copy the Screen section from your xorg.conf file to pastebin
<cong0_natty> ew @ using an ati card in a board with nvidia what the hell you should be beaten
<cong0_natty> lol
<cong0_natty> jk
<lolo> I used this guide (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_driver) to install with method 1, and it worked, but when I finally in linux, I changed screen resolution and refresh rate and when I rebooted...the same again
<lolo> heh
<fyrestrtr> lolo: please use the official wiki when setting up hardware.
<lolo> oh ok
<fyrestrtr> lolo: third party howtos are not guaranteed to work.
<lolo> but it worked
<fyrestrtr> did it now?
<fyrestrtr> and you are here because.....
<lolo> no
<eexp16> cntb: i did a quick google search. there are two drivers for this card. r8169 (the one that is included in the official kernel) and r1000 (driver from realtek). i'd try r8169 first.
<lolo> now it's not working anymore :'(
<variant> Nlyt1: aoss
<fyrestrtr> ah right, so its *not* working then :)
<lolo> :(
<lolo> i cant paste all my screen resolutions, because im not in linux pc
<variant> Nlyt1: just add aoss to the start of the command (seperated with a space dont forget)
<Bogaurd> can anyone lend a hand with an issue i am having with 'firehol'?
<fyrestrtr> lolo: you need to figure it out, because the problem is the color depth that you have chosen (16) is not supported. Change DefaultDepth to something else, like 24 and see if that gets you anywhere.
<cntb> ty very much eexp16 so if it is on edgy how come not detected on install. and pls any links ?
<fyrestrtr> lolo: make sure you restart X after the change.
<teledyn> snype: atheros
<ufoz> hi tuxers. i have a question about apt-get/synaptic. is it possible to reduce the download speed if downloading new packages ?
<lolo> fyrestrtr ok but I have to do it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<cntb> anyway its a PCI EXPRESS eexp16 ?
<tony_> when i install edgy can i keep the files in my /home intact? will i have to reinstall a lot of stuff? can i make an upgrade via torrented cd of does it need to be online- dont want to stress the ubu servers im in no hurry
<fyrestrtr> lolo: no, edit the file manually
<omkar86> I cannot do upgrade to Edgy using "update-manager -c". what are other safe options?
<fyrestrtr> omkar86: why not?
<omkar86> i noticed it shows gnome2.14 version, but edgy has 2.16 i guess :)
<fyrestrtr> tony_: you need to make sure that your /home is on another partition, otherwise you'll lose the files as the install process will format your disk.
<fyrestrtr> omkar86: it should say that a new distribution is available or something like that. It takes it a while to register ;)
<omkar86> so upgrade manager isnt considering upgrade to edgy
<omkar86> no it doesn't show anything here
<tony_> fyrestrtr, any simple cmd line to find out?
<cntb> wow other netcard no linux again !! ADMtek ADM8511 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter 2.4.2001.719
<cntb> achhhhhh !
<omkar86> shouuld i try apt method?
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade | omkar86
<ubotu> omkar86: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<omkar86> ok
<fyrestrtr> tony_: type 'mount'
<lolo> fyrestrtr now I can log in graphic mode
<fyrestrtr> if your /home is mounted on another partition, you'll see something like this:
<lolo> but when I log the desktop gets freezed just before showing itself up
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<KnowledgEngi> i need a document for use midi and soundfont
<fyrestrtr> tony_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33454/plain/
<KnowledgEngi> under edgy
<fyrestrtr> tony_: whoops, sorry. /dev/sda3 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<lolo> I just can see mouse cursor and I can do ctrl+alt+fx or ctrl+alt+backspace
<KnowledgEngi> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Motorhead> phew, i just installed newest frostwire :)
<KnowledgEngi> aaa, wow
<fyrestrtr> lolo: suggest you read the wiki to properly setup your video card.
<tony_> fyrestrtr, "/dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)" does that mean my install and home are all on the same partition?
<eexp16> cntb: try loading the module manually: sudo modprobe r8169
<KnowledgEngi> i understand the tecnic now
<fyrestrtr> tony_: if that's the only thing you see, then yes.
<KnowledgEngi> !
<KnowledgEngi> :P
<Daviey> Hi, how could i run a python script directly before 'splashy' (boot splash screen)?
<ajep> hi
<KnowledgEngi> !porno recursive searching and downloading
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porno recursive searching and downloading - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KnowledgEngi> :P
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot | KnowledgEngi
<ubotu> KnowledgEngi: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Motorhead> Daviey: add it to the startup programs and make it executable
<r_rehashed> ajep: welcome
<Daviey> Motorhead, but i want it to be the first thing that is run after mounting
<[GuS] > Bonjour tout le monde...
<tony_> fyrestrtr, looking in GParted i find /dev/sda2 as extended and /dev/sda5 as linux-swap but the seem to be unused
<Motorhead> daviey, not sure how then :/
<sascha_> hello, I need some help... My notebook crashed yesterday and now I need a new one. Now I want to know if ubuntu works on the new apple notebooks with intel processor and I want to know if the hardware is supported...
<fyrestrtr> tony_: how many total partitions do you see?
<Daviey> Motorhead, cheers anyway
<Motorhead> daviey, maybe adding it to /etc/modules
<Motorhead> MAYBE
<Motorhead> lol
<tony_> fyrestrtr, 3 on linux hd
<omkar86> after waiting patiently I can now see "Upgrade to edgy option" :))
<Daviey> Motorhead, i'll look into it
<fyrestrtr> tony_: they are?
<Motorhead> daviey, ok, hope you solve it soon ^^
<joshua__> is edgy worth upgrading to?
<fyrestrtr> tony_: your data and the os are on the same partition; so you should backup your /home before you upgrade.
<tony_> fyrestrtr, /dev/sda1 -ext3 used=180gig -boot, /dev/sda2 -extended used=n/a, /dev/sda5 -linux-swap used=n/a,
<tony_> fyrestrtr, do u reccomend updating or new install?
<fyrestrtr> tony_: it doesn't make a difference if you upgrade or do a new install. Either way, your home and root are on the same partition, and you will lose all files in your home directory.
<defrysk> !backup | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<tony_> fyrestrtr, thx!
<cntb> bbl
<NullP01nt3r> hello anybody knows how can I lock a drive in linux?
<YBH_1> do you mean encrypt a drive?
<NullP01nt3r> YBH_1, Im looking for something like when the server boots it asks for a pass diff from bios or root pass
<uksprout> hi all I'm back and I have a problem
<Atomiku> Which software can you recommend to me that lets me use my linux box as a router?
<uksprout> ok during setup I tried to use a capital letter in my username the install prog told me I had to use all lowercase so Ichanged it now it is not recognising my username/password
<uksprout> can I correct this or do I have to go through a whole new install?
<frogzoo> NullP01nt3r: man 8 losetup
<frogzoo> Atomiku: linux
<levander> uksprout: you don't have to use capital letters in your Linux username
<Atomiku> frogzoo: Hmmm?
<frogzoo> Atomiku: linux routes without additional s/w
<uksprout> no I know that now but I did try.. and it made me change it.... after the install I rebooted and tried to logon but it will not accept my username/password
<Atomiku> frogzoo: Ahh okay cool so im gonna get the two network cards plugged into there, one goes to modem one goes to network hub
<Atomiku> frogzoo: How do I foward ports?
<levander> uksprout: you can try booting off the live CD, mounting the root partition of your linux box, and editing /etc/passwd
<webben> uksprout, you can reboot into recovery mode, check your username, and set your password
<noika> hey guys
<webben> (they still have recovery mode in edgy now don't they? -- from the grub menu?)
<levander> uksprout: webben's idea is a lot easier
<dsdg> halo #ubuntu, can i install edgy 6.10 on a software raid level 1 at install level?
<uksprout> ok new to this so can you explain how (just so I dont spen hours going round in circles)
<levander> uksprout: after going into recovery mode, it's "passwd <user name>" to set the passwd
<frogzoo> Atomiku: you need to add 'net/ipv4/ip_forward=1' to /etc/sysctl.conf
<seldon> has anyone noticed that all screensavers in edgy pretty much now all run at 100% cpu? or is only my rig affected? i didnt have this problem in dapper.
<Atomiku> frogzoo: Hmmm okay
<Atomiku> I'll worry about that in a minute, anyway
<frogzoo> Atomiku: to forward ports, use iptables
<Atomiku> brb guys
<Atomiku> frogzoo: Ill talk in a sec
<uksprout> how do I get into recovery mode?   I didn't notice that during boot up ( I may have missed it though)
<NullP01nt3r> frogzoo, thanks, do you know if I can setup loop encryption in a server that is already on production in a way that is transparent for the users?
<seldon> yeah there is a recovery mode in bootup
<webben> uksprout, there is a list that appears at bootup
<seldon> NullP01nt3r, dont use loop - use cryptsetup
<levander> uksprout: during bootup, there's a screen where you choose which kernel you want to boot, choose the top most one that says "Recovery mode" next to it.
<webben> uksprout, you'll need to press a key (try an arrow key) to select a different mode
<webben> uksprout, if you don't press any key, it loads in the default mode
<seldon> NullP01nt3r,  there is an EncryptedFilesystemHowto in the forum section
<sascha_> hello, I need some help... My notebook crashed yesterday and now I need a new one. Now I want to know if ubuntu works on the new apple notebooks with intel processor and I want to know if the hardware is supported...
<webben> uksprout, (which is probably why you didn't notice it)
<frogzoo> NullP01nt3r: don't think it can be done
<uksprout> ok great now what happens if it is the username that actuall has the problem (as I said above I had to change it during the install)
<noika> anyone know some chess games for ubuntu
<noika> and how do i install them?
<seldon> noika, chess has just been added to ubuntu-games - for feisty anyway
<uksprout> can I create a new user from the cli
<frogzoo> uksprout: sudo adduser joe_bloggs
<noika> seldon where is it cuz i dont have it in aplicattions-games
<Stew2> I have a funky compaq armada 1750. I think the CPU and ram are okay. I want to test it with an Ubuntu Live CD. Where can I get one (download)? I couldn't find the Live ISO's on the website. Please put my nick in front when responding, thanks!
<uksprout> many many thanks all... off to try those options now bye
<seldon> noika, i dunno - i just read about chess being added in ubuntu weekly news. otherwise just search for 'chess' in synaptic
<seldon> hey - does anyone have a preference for either compiz or beryl?? I'm using beryl now (great) but it seems official ubuntu is going with compiz?
<Spee_Der> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<noika> !chess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> noika: There is a 3d chess if you are interested.
<seldon> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<seldon> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<seldon> cool
<seldon> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Spee_Der> !3dchess
<cntb> a friend still uses windows mainly over ubuntu on dual boot  . how can I put WINDOWS chainloader option first on  boot menu ?
<ubotu> 3dchess: 3D chess for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-12 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 132 kB
<dsdg> guys, edgy on a server with software raid (mdadm) good idea bad idea?
<ermak> i am using kubuntu 6.10, everywhere fonts are just perfect (i have installed msttcorefonts), but in openoffice fonts are ugly and i don't know how to change them, can anyone help me, please?
<Almindor> hello, is there a reason (technical) for not updating the nvidia driver package in edgy?
<Almindor> I mean why the 9x isn't in yet
<defrysk> Almindor, in a way yes
<Almindor> bugged?
<frogzoo> Almindor: that's just the ubuntu way of doing things
<Almindor> not updating drivers?
<frogzoo> Almindor: no, the issue is version control & supporot
<defrysk> the packages are "frozen"
<Almindor> but nobody depends on it
<Almindor> there's no reason to freeze it
<defrysk> nmeaning no new packages in edgy exept for security reasons
<defrysk> Almindor, yes there is
<uksprout> hi all sorted and into new system
<Almindor> so basicly, if someone needs a new version a driver or kernel because of a driver, they are forced to not use ubuntu, or update into latest?
<defrysk> main reason is that this setup is tested and stable
<dsdg> this # is for complete idiots, my questions NEVER get answered, where does the clever people hang out..?
<Hobbsee> Almindor: yes.  didnt you hear about X breaking for everyone, due to an update?
<Almindor> yeah I was there
<Almindor> shit happens
<defrysk> so if you want lets say the latest driver for nvidia for edgy you need to get an external repo for the driver
<Almindor> they should've tested before pushing to main but ok
<Hobbsee> dsdg: better to put dapper on it - longer support
<Almindor> hmm
<Spee_Der> uksprout: WElcome back.
<defrysk> Almindor, amaranth's repo has the latest nvidia-glx
<Almindor> i'll google him, thanks
<defrysk> yw
* Spee_Der is working on a 2nd cup of coffee. . .
<dsdg> Hobbsee, thank you, let me download - you think it will let me do a riad 1 during install?
<shingalated> Is there a way to run a command (such as 'xtrlock') after my session has been idle for 5 mins?
<Hobbsee> dsdg: last time i tried, it does.
<teledyn> Almindor: i thought the nvidia driver was updated recently
<Almindor> it's still 8x
<uksprout> I'm just about to upddate my nvidia driver just caught the tail end of that conversation should I not do this?
<teledyn> Almindor: so?
<shingalated> anyone?
<Almindor> teledyn, latest is 9x
<teledyn> Almindor: if you want bleeding edge/unstable then install it yourself.  don't expect support
<Almindor> teledyn, that's not bleeding edge
<dsdg> Hobbsee, thank you dude,youre about the most help i got here, let me download and get back to you,
<defrysk> and honestly 9x nvidia-driver has great features
<Almindor> teledyn, it's a STABLE release from nvidia old 2 weeks now
<Almindor> or more
<teledyn> Almindor: 2 weeks old is not stable in distro terms
<Almindor> what is? 6 months?
<Spee_Der> shingalated: What is xtrlock ?
<defrysk> Almindor, teledyn this is an off topic discussion
<teledyn> Almindor: you don't understand how the distro development and testing processes work?
<shingalated> speed_er, it is a minimalistic screen lock app.  I would use the regular one except it is giving me problems with beryl
<Spee_Der> shingalated: Thanks, am not familir with that.
<Spee_Der> But am looking anyway......
<nanomike> cntb, in /boot/grub/menu.lst  change "default 0"
<CroX> How do I add so that another user/group can rwx a file/directory?
<shingalated> spee_der, yeah I found it in synaptic
<defrysk> ah coffee :)
<Spee_Der> shingalated: Ok. I will look there also. I did find flock, but not related.... lol
* Spee_Der is going for a 2nd cup of hot coffee. . . .
<gamboos> if i am in a directory with 50 .zip files, how to i extract them all to the current directoy?
<nanomike> *.zip?
<gamboos> did not work :(
<Spee_Der> shingalated: Ok, I see that in synaptic, thanks.
<gamboos> nanomike: caution: filename not matched: filename.zip
<Spee_Der> I will study that now over hot coffee.....
<gamboos> nanomike: I also tried unzip | grep *.. it took a long time to execute but did not seem to extract them
<dcordes> how can i prevent the fonts in firerfox 2 from looking crappy?
<uksprout> where do I check what video driver I have installed?
<dsdg> you guys running dapper on servers and it's stable?
<nanomike> gamboos, maybe, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=198244
<iLLf8d> gnight all
<Spee_Der> uksprout: in terminal try hwinfo
<portia04> halo all
<portia04> i want ask something about ubuntu
<Spee_Der> !ask
<portia04> any body can help me
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<portia04> lol
<defrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Spee_Der> Good morning portia
<portia04> i'm indonesian
<uksprout> spee_Der: command not found
<portia04> here night now
<portia04> lol
<Spee_Der> Very nice.
<Spee_Der> Just getting to me morning here and raining portia. What is the question ?
<Spee_Der> uksprout: Did that hwinfo help any ?
<uksprout> spee_Der: command not found
<Spee_Der> uksprout: Ok, in termnial do 'sudo apt-get install hwinfo'
<Spee_Der> uksprout: Then once it install, in terminal 'hwinfo'
<KomiaPoika> i can't find bindconfig on my system or in apts, how do i install it ?
<gamboos> nanomike: doesnt seem to work $ `ls *.zip`;do unzip $file;done
<gamboos> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<uksprout> Spee_der: E: Couldn't find package hwinfo
<portia> how can i to be super user in my computer
<Vspirit> How do I import my thunderbird mailbox data into evolution?
<Spee_Der> uksprout: Are you using Dapper ?
<portia> how can i to be super user in my computer.... any body can help me
<uksprout> Using latest release
<gamboos> portia: you want to add yourself as sudo?
<Spee_Der> uksprout: Ok, bring synaptic up and click the search button and searh for hwinfo and install it that way then.
<portia> what is sudo?
<Spee_Der> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<portia> ya
<portia> i want it
<uksprout> Spee_der: I get lshw as the only thnig listed and it is already installed
<gamboos> portia: you need a sudo password to add an account to sudo
<chinny> hi wondering if anyone can help me. Had dual boot dapper/xp. upgraded to edgy and grub no longer has xp in the boot list. Does anyone know how I can restore it?
* Tschaka is away: busy/afk
* Tschaka is back (gone 00:00:04)
<nanomike> gamboos, http://justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-18126.html
<Spee_Der> uksprout: use lshw -l
<Spee_Der> !lshw
<ubotu> lshw: information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.06-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 266 kB, installed size 676 kB
<Spee_Der> uksprout: Make that lashw -html
<Spee_Der> grrrrr
<uksprout> already done :)
* Spee_Der has dyslexic fingers
<gamboos> nanomike:  for i in `ls *.zip`; do unzip $i; done worked nicely, thankyou
<Spee_Der> uksprout: Did that help any ?
<nanomike> gamboos, Your welcome :)
<chinny> anyone....please :-)
<NullP01nt3r> any recommendation to encrypt backups? something quick, not too complex
<gamboos> chinny: you should check you grub list
<dsdg> chinny, yes
<uksprout> Spee_der: just checking the file now
<Spee_Der> uksprout: Ok.
<nanomike> chinny, /boot/grub/menu.lst   check it
<chinny> hi gamboos - just booting it up now.....thanks
<atomikulinux> Hmm... Okay i'm on my linux box now, two network cards. one to modem and one to a network switch
<tuskernini> how do i play a HD movie on ubuntu, vlc does not seem to work
<atomikulinux> Now what do I do?
<Spee_Der> uksprout: You may need to change the terminal profile so that is will read/store 1000 lines of info if using lshw in raw mode also.
<atomikulinux> How shall I configure ubuntu to share the internet across the windows netowrk?
<anonymeeee> anyone know how I would connect to another server using gaim?
<uksprout> Spee_der: it is ok .. I have the file open in firefox now... it recognises my car fine but what I heed to know atm is exactly which driver and what settings it is using for it
<chinny> hi gamboos - got a load of commented stuff at the beginning but no sight of any windows partition info....any ideas (sorry am a newbie to nix)
<tuskernini> atomikulinux, use samba, smbfs
<atomikulinux> tuskernini: Uhhhh
<Spee_Der> uksprout: Ok, that is where hwinfo is handy as it gets into very detailed informations.
<atomikulinux> I already have samba installed so uhhh
<tuskernini> atomikulinux, install samba, then smbfs
<atomikulinux> okay
<atomikulinux> "apt-get install smbfs"
<atomikulinux> doing that now
<dsdg> chinny, check prv,
<atomikulinux> "Unpacking smbfs (from .../smbfs_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<atomikulinux> Setting up smbfs (3.0.22-1ubuntu4) ..."
<chinny> hi dsdg - how do i do that?
<Wilmer> can anybody tell me what's the (security) update policy on universe exactly?
<tuskernini> atomikulinux, so you want to give the windows pc access through linux? or just share files over the win network?
<atomikulinux> Internet access
<Wilmer> sources.list says there are no updates at all, but i see some updates anyway...
<dsdg> chinny, i dont know ;) what irc app you using?
<gamboos> chinny: Have a look at this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/26058
<atomikulinux> I want to have ubuntu route the internet to the windows boxes
<tuskernini> atomikulinux, i have never done that... but have shared files... sorry man...
<atomikulinux> Oh
<atomikulinux> okay
<atomikulinux> Anyone else?
<asn> hello .how to upgrade openoffice to 2.0.4 on breezy?
<scheuri> hi all
<scheuri> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tuskernini> atomikulinux, have you looked in the help files?
<atomikulinux> sorta
<atomikulinux> havent helped much
<uksprout> Spee_der: it reports it as NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] , where can I check to see which is the best driver to use, atm I have linux restricted modules 2.6.1:2.6.17.6-1 and nvidia kernel common installed
<atomikulinux> Ahh okay but
<sascha_> hello, I need some help... My notebook crashed yesterday and now I need a new one. Now I want to know if ubuntu works on the new apple notebooks with intel processor and I want to know if the hardware is supported...
<to1> hi
<atomikulinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 <-- that looks like its going to help me
<tonyyarusso> !OOo2 | asn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OOo2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tonyyarusso> darn bot, you used to
<Spee_Der> uksprout: There....
<to1> I've got a problem with gtk1.2 based app's, an error message says " Missing charsets in FontSet creation" and I can't see any character in the window, what's wrong ?
<uksprout> loading
<atomikulinux> Hmmm
<monokrome> hey
<to1> does anyone have a clue for my font problem ?
<monokrome> is there a way in apt, to get older packages, such as firefox 1.6?
<frogzoo> monokrome: only way would be to pull from the repo of a different release, not such a great idea though
<monokrome> thought not
<monokrome> Why not a good idea?
<asn> add the old source
<monokrome> awh yeh, bad idea
<monokrome> I'll just DL the thing ;)
<redeeman> hello, can someone tell me what version of mysql ubuntu 6.06LTS and edgy has?
<to1> I've got a problem with gtk1.2 based app's, an error message says " Missing charsets in FontSet creation" and I can't see any character in the window, what's wrong ?
<asn> apt-cache show mysql
<redeeman> well i don't have ubuntu yet
<redeeman> but im gonna install it in a virtual machine if it has >=5
<Spee_Der> redeeman: Check with http://distrowatch.com, they show packages for various Linux flavors.
<asn> see the package list
<banan> what is the recommended swap-size for a computer with 512mb RAM?
<atomikulinux> okay so
<atomikulinux> I need to su
<scheuri> redeeman: check packages.ubuntu.com
<atomikulinux> How do I get into the terminal as root?
<tonyyarusso> banan: There's no hard and fast rule, but generally somewhere between 750ish and 1024 MB
<nanomike> sudo -i     sudo su
<Spee_Der> atomikulinux: sudo su <command>
<atomikulinux> hmm
<scheuri> atomikulinux: check this -> !sudo
<scheuri> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<atomikulinux> ahhh
<atomikulinux> okay i did sudo -i
<atomikulinux> it looks like im as root now
<banan> tonyyarusso: hmm, i have a lecturetest on it. :)
<atomikulinux> thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> banan: Ah, if it's on a test, they're probably looking for swap = RAM x 2, although that's becoming less true as RAM sizes grow.
<scheuri> Spee_Der and atomikulinux: sudo su [command]  is not quite right...if you want to issue a command in root privileges dont use SU in ti
<banan> tonyyarusso: seems right
<cbx33> hey guys can someone help out with a samba problem
<uksprout> Spee_der: ok it says to install the glx, I have selected this, it does not want to remove anything is this correct?
<cbx33> I've just used the shared folders program to make a share
<Spee_Der> uksprout: That I do not know uk.....
<cbx33> if I run the command from Alt+F2 smb://server/share I can access it
<cbx33> but no inwodws machine can access it
<cbx33> it keeps asking for a user/pass
<uksprout> Spee_der: ok will go ahead as it suggeste
<cbx33> even when I enter the correct one it doesn't work
<Spee_Der> uksprout: I've taken you as far as I am able.
<cbx33> what's wrong
<uksprout> Spee_der: ok thanks very much for all the help
<cbx33> any ideas?
<nanomike> cbx33, /etc/samba/smb.conf is the config file
<banan> Which program makes it possible to configure your monitor and your graphiccard in redhat? X86config, X86setup,XF86setup,Xf86setup,Xorg.conf ?
<Innoruuk> Is there a way to get a script to always run and not displaying that run/display/cancel dialog?
<nanomike> cbx33, In it do you have "user = share"?
<erUSUL> banan: redhat? wrong channel
<Lin> banan: RH?
<cbx33> lemme check
<banan> erUSUL: heh right
<cbx33> nanomike: I have no user directive
<banan> erUSUL: i dont use redhat. :) but my stupid teacher does.
<Lin> banan: say him to use ubuntu
<cbx33> what now nanomike
<defrysk> banan tell him to use nano
<nanomike> cbx33, You have set up a share, yes? in smb.conf?
<Lin> banan: I dont use RH since version 4.2
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> as I said I used the shared folders to set it up
<cbx33> from the administration menu
<nanomike> cbx33, and in you have added [Share]  path = /path/path ?
<chinny> hi gamboos - all sorted now- many thanks for the link
<cbx33> but yes it is set up
<cbx33> yes
<banan> well, its on a test
<cbx33> and I can access it on a linux machine
<cbx33> just not fro ma windows machine
<nanomike> cbx33, Ok, \\SERVERIP does not work? It asks for user/pass?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> asks for user pass
<nanomike> cbx33, ok, one sec
<cbx33> ok
<jhgj> .
<jsimmons> has anyone installed ubuntu on a system that uses a 8800GTX?
<cbx33> nope but the new nvidia beta driver has support
<cbx33> iirc
<Innoruuk> Is there a way to get a shell script to always run and not displaying that run/display/cancel dialog?
<nanomike> cbx33, in smb.conf you have security = share?
<jsimmons> the installer says there's a problem with my xwindow config
<eliphas_> join #lp5  hf
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> all my security lines are commented out
<cbx33> pete@edubuntu:/var/log/samba$ cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep security# "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account;   security = user
<cbx33> sorry cgiirc doesn't handle newlines well
<lolo> i've got problems with my ati graphic card: i can't see the desktop, can anyone help me please?
<cbx33> nanomike: I've had this working before....did I mention the windows machines are all on a DOMAIN
<cbx33> i was hoping the shared folders tool would make it easy
<nanomike> cbx33, You you want anyone to access the samba server without typing user/pass?
<variant> lolo: move the graphics card out of the way, and clean your desk more regularly.. then you should be able to see it :)
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> just read access
<nanomike> cbx33, Yes and you have workgroup = YOUDOMAN?
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> I'll set that now
* open_ I would like to say that im going off to slackware today recently beryl messed up my computer sounded like GMD just cut off all user accounts
<cbx33> ok have set that
<cbx33> still no difference
<shingalated> Spee_Der, any ideas on xtrlock yet?
<nanomike> cbx33, Ok, in smb.conf under your share you have the right path? public = yes browsable = yes guest ok = yes?
<cbx33> is it guest_ok?
<cbx33> or guest ok
<Spee_Der> shingalated: Sorry. No. I crashed and had to re-boot all three computers.....
<nanomike> cbx33, guest ok = yes/no
<shingalated> anyone else then? Is there a way to run a command (such as 'xtrlock') after my session has been idle for 5 mins?
<lolo> variant very funny
<cbx33> still asking for user/pass nanomike
<nanomike> cbx33, you testparm to see if it reports any typos in smb.conf
<nanomike> cbx33, Use
<nanomike> cbx33, testparm    smbstatus
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> have done
<cbx33> passes
<cbx33> and an IPC$ connection
<cbx33> No locked files
<constrictor> when you get a bash message that says "You have mail" how do you check it?
<cbx33> type mail
<nanomike> constrictor, mail
<constrictor> nanomike: bash says mail command not found
<cbx33> as I said nanomike it works fine if I'm a linux machine accessing it
<cbx33> but just not fro ma windows machine
<cbx33> grr
<nanomike> cbx33, I see. you have the correct rights where the path = is pointing?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> all files are 5
<cbx33> so R_X
<cbx33> for all users
<ayeizajedi> hi everyone, if you have an intel core duo processor, is there a particular kernel best suited for it ?
<Tomcat_> constrictor: Package mailx... will install a mail server though... easiest is probably to make your mail client load the mails. :)
<boink> any ubuntu kernel should be fine
<nanomike> cbx33, Yeah. Then i don't know, sorry, but i'll think about it.
<cbx33> ayeizajedi: the generic one should be fine
<ayeizajedi> will that use both cores ?
<boink> sure
<boink> you can see that in "SMP"
<Spee_Der> ayeizajedi: Yes there is. But you will have to search it up.
<boink> otherise, you can compile your own kernel if you really want to make sure
<boink> and there's a very handy debian way of doing that
<Spee_Der> ayeizajedi: I think one of the SMP releases or versions is appropriate for that CPU.
<ayeizajedi> ok everyone, thanks :)
<defrysk> generic has smp support
<Spee_Der> ayeizajedi: My compuer has four CPU's and it really likes the SMP version.
<boink> generic has support for anything, almost
<Spee_Der> Any flavor will do really.... But the SMP is much faster.
<Spee_Der> !smp
<boink> oh yeah :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Spee_Der is still looking for another cpu. 733 Pentium (Coppermine) if anyone has one laying around.....
<boink> heh
<bigz> where does xchat install to, where about is the dir of it?
<boink> bigz: try which xchat
<bigz> cheers
<boink> then you'll see where the binary is
<atomikulinux> How can I get ubuntu to share the Internet connection?
<boink> what type of internet connection?
<MattJ> bigz: Config files are in ~/.xchat2
<eexp16> bigz: unlike in windows, linux/unix programs do not install to one directory
<MattJ> I think
<boink> you mean like an internet connection?
<boink> using the ubuntu box as a router?
<atomikulinux> yeah
<atomikulinux> basically
<atomikulinux> it has two network cards
<boink> using iptables
<atomikulinux> yeah
<atomikulinux> basically I followed this tutorial
<atomikulinux> one sec
<boink> don't paste!
<Tomcat_> atomikulinux: Easiest is to install "arno-iptables-firewall" imho :)
<boink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<atomikulinux> Yeah
<eexp16> bigz: xchat will install its binary to /usr/bin or /usr/X11/bin, its data files to /usr/lib/xchat and so on
<atomikulinux> Some sort of software to do it for me
<atomikulinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 <--- i followed that
<tijn_afk> !gtk+
<boink> all you need to do is to setup the iptables to do the routing from your internal network to the outside interface
<atomikulinux> it sorta worked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MattJ> atomikulinux: I found  a script
<atomikulinux> Cool
<bigz> well i script i just got for it, ask for it to be in ~/.xchat2
<steven_> atomikulinux, very easy... 2 lines -> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o yourinternetinterface -j MASQUERADE, and the second: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<MattJ> Not so sure it will work with 2 cards though
<bigz> but i cant find it rofl
<atomikulinux> hmmm
<MattJ> Let me find the link...
<steven_> that's it
<boink> or look on google: iptables masquerading
<atomikulinux> One minute
<atomikulinux> ill just do what steven said
<atomikulinux> btw
<atomikulinux> ive already done something to the iptables
<atomikulinux> so how do i take what i did out?
<boink> iptables is a little trickey to setup the first time
<MattJ> http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/2/1/
<eexp16> bigz: that is the per-user config of xchat. it has nothing to do with the system-wide install dirs
<MattJ> That script has support for easily setting up NAT
<gop> hey any here know if thier a way to get gaim to look like ichat a theme of sorts?
<atomikulinux> Ahhhh
<atomikulinux> This ubuntu firewall thing
<atomikulinux> seems like the thing i need cause it has port forwarding as well
<atomikulinux> which i need X_X
<tijn_afk> who can send me in a good direction about creating graphical frontends for python scripts?
<eexp16> bigz: a diretory .xchat2 should exist in your home directory if you have run xchat at least once
<MattJ> bigz: ~ means your home folder
<BSDnux> i want to recursively zip a directory but exclude "hidden" directories (in my case .svn directories). my current code is "zip -0rj ../outpath/arch.jar ../inpath/content -x \.*" which excludes "hidden" files, but no dirs...
<steven_> There's really no need whatsoever to look through a complicated script at all. It's very basis stuff. If you need extras like port forwarding then this might come in handy
<bigz> its not there tho..
<atomikulinux> argh im so stuck
<steven_> *basic
<atomikulinux> okay
<constrictor> Thanks Tomcat_ mailx works
<atomikulinux> I did this iptable thing already
<MattJ> bigz: Are you using Terminal?
<atomikulinux> how do i reverse what I did?
<bigz> yups.
<eexp16> bigz: keep in mind that unix system strictly separate system files and user files
<atomikulinux> where is this iptable file?
<gop> !ichat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ichat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steven_> atomikulinux, you take the line, and you change this -A with -D
<MattJ> bigz: cd ~/.xchat2
<steven_> atomikulinux, that deletes the line
<atomikulinux> ahh okay
<atomikulinux> thanks
<MattJ> bigz: That doesn't work?
<bigz> gimme a sec
<atomikulinux> So...
<atomikulinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<noika> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<atomikulinux> So first I "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1"
<patrick_king> flyingsquirrel32: it worked i can get internet and files from the windows 2003 server
<bigz> MattJ, cheers mate worked.. i feel so dumb now lol
<MattJ> bigz: No problem :)
<MattJ> bigz: Files/folders starting with a dot are automatically hidden
<MattJ> bigz: But they are there
<patrick_king> exit
<bigz> lol okay MattJ it was just getting annyoing cos in xchat i could see it and when i went to find it, i could'nt.
<eexp16> bigz: you want to learn how to use the shell. but i guess the gnome file manager also has a setting for displaying files/dirs beginning with a dot
<atomikulinux> okay so ive just done "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE"
<boink> kewl
<atomikulinux> Hmmm
<boink> make that into a script now
<atomikulinux> "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<atomikulinux> I think I already did that too
<atomikulinux> btw
<atomikulinux> is this gonna save?
<boink> can you ping to the outside?
<atomikulinux> I did this 10 minutes ago and when I rebooted
<boink> sure, it's saved already
<steven_> nope, you should put this into a script
<atomikulinux> okay
<atomikulinux> hmmm
<boink> well .. if you want to reboot, you'll need to put it into rc.2
<atomikulinux> okay
<boink> so it's switched on automagically at boot time
<atomikulinux> What I did was: "apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq"
<atomikulinux> do I need those?
<atomikulinux>  5. Reconfigure ipmasq to start after networking has been started:
<atomikulinux>     # dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq
<atomikulinux> all I just remove those packages?
<steven_> best is to create a script in /etc/init.d/ and go to /etc/rcS.d and add a symlink like S99firewall that points to this script. The script should be executable of course
<atomikulinux> *shall
<atomikulinux> Hmm
<boink> also: man update-rc.d
<boink> with update-rc.d you can make the softlinks needed
<atomikulinux> okay
<atomikulinux> okay so ive created a new file called "ICS" inside it is the iptables command and the echo command
<atomikulinux> Shall I also put "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1"
<steven_> no
<atomikulinux> okay
<atomikulinux> So uhh now what
<steven_> edit /etc/network/interfaces. And read "man interfaces".
<atomikulinux> uhhhh
<steven_> atomikulinux, if you ran the commands, the only thing left to do is set the other computers to use 192.168.0.1 as the gateway. These computers have to be in the same subnet (starting with 192.168.0.x)
<atomikulinux> yeah
<atomikulinux> I noticed that they werent asigned any IPs by DCHP
<atomikulinux> any way
<Odes> anyone know why my sound is extremly low in ubuntu 6.10?
<uksprout> hi what is the default root password after install?
<theplatypus> How do I add a storage partition to an existing installation?
<sc4ttrbrain> help me.anyone, xmms error,please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33470/   ?
<sc4ttrbrain> xmms couldnt load
<atomikulinux> okay
<atomikulinux> how was it I made a script automatically load on startup again?
<atomikulinux> I have my "ICS" script all ready
<theplatypus> uksprout: Ubuntu doesn't use a root password use sudo instead
<uksprout> it's ok I mssed out the sudo!!!
<sc4ttrbrain> help me.anyone, xmms error,please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33470/   ?
<steven_> make sure line 1 in the script looks like this -> #!/bin/sh then do chmod +x ICS, and put it in /etc/init.d
<sc4ttrbrain> xmms couldnt load
<steven_> atomikulinux, then go to /etc/rcS.d and type: "ln -sf /etc/init.d/ICS S99ICS" and you're done
<theplatypus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33470/http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33470/
<steven_> I believe this is all documented though :)
<sc4ttrbrain> help me.anyone, xmms error,please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33470/   ?
<nowimproved> how do i change the screen resolution?
<atomikulinux> okay cool
<atomikulinux> so my final ICS file looks like: "#!/bin/sh then do chmod +x ICS
<atomikulinux> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<atomikulinux> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Paragawadhiya> well goto system->preferances->screen resolution
<steven_> no dude :)
<shingalated> system>prefrences>screen resolution
<Paragawadhiya> haha
<atomikulinux> no?
<atomikulinux> no to who
<nowimproved> it wont let me go past a certain resolotion
<nowimproved> i want 1280 x 1024
<Odes> help me please, my sound is extremely low in ubuntu 6.10
<theplatypus> then you need to specify that in xorg.conf
<steven_> well all looks fine BUT with "then do" I meant after you edit it run this command: chmod +x ICS
<shingalated> you might have to edit your xorg
<shingalated> maybe yo are using the wrong driver
<theplatypus> Odes run alsamixer
<Odes> ok, and then
<theplatypus> can anyone help with repartitioning an existing installation?
<sc4ttrbrain> help me.anyone, xmms error,please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33470/   ?
<nowimproved> how do i install this rpm package?'
<theplatypus> Odes,: it should be pretty self explanatory from there
<Paragawadhiya> use alienx
<Paragawadhiya> though not recommended
<steven_> nowimproved, make sure the resolution is present in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<muge2510> hi all
<Odes> ok, but nothing is muted... no sound from the speakers but really low from headphones
<boink> rpm? man alien
<atomikulinux> okay cool, I have my symbolic link done
<atomikulinux> I think its all done now!
<boink> I had to use alien to install mysql-server-5.0 on edgy
<atomikulinux> lemme go configure the windows computers
<Paragawadhiya> gl man!
<theplatypus> Odes: did you increase the master volume?
<Odes> everything is 100/100
<Odes> except IEC958
<nowimproved> what is the location of the make program on here?
<Odes> can't change that
<MattJ> nowimproved: `which make` ?
<steven_> and if not that: apt-get install build-essential but I could be wrong
<nowimproved> i have to install it with apt get?
<MattJ> Yep :)
<theplatypus> Odes: right click on the sound icon located on the task bar then select "open volume control"
<defrysk> nsudo apt-get install build-essential
<defrysk> -n
<Odes> alright
<steven_> Always forget ubuntu uses the sudo thingy :)
<nowimproved> where is the location of the gcc prograM
<sysadmin> hi room
<theplatypus> can anyone help with repartitioning an existing installation?
<atomikulinux> by the way
<steven_> If you don't know where an executable is: always run "which" with the name of the executable
<steven_> this shows you the path
<atomikulinux> does anybody know if theres a "unrealircd" apt-get package?
<atomikulinux> or am i gonna have to install it all by myself :O
<apophis> hello when i installed war tft on cedega and wine and wanna play it told me no cd found what can i do symlink and how?
<Odes> everything is maxed out, should IEC958 be marked?
<sysadmin> anybody knows abt ubuntu boot prmt options ?
<steven_> atomikulinux, apt-cache search unreal or something and this might give you some package names.
<atomikulinux> thanks :D
<steven_> install the one that looks right
<atomikulinux> lol what would I do without you guys
<tijn> be idle? :)
<atomikulinux> Probably XD
<levander> Anybody got an easy way for keeping java updated?  I don't think java is in the Canonical repositories, and even if it were, I need to stay more up-to-date than Canonical does.
<atomikulinux> Id be having lots of trouble with linux, thats for sure
<lightup> Hi everyone, I've just started learning C++ and I've compiled my first program with no errors but I don't know how to get it to run?  Should it just open in a terminal?  Sorry if this is a massive noob question.
<boink> everyone does, it's normal
<sysadmin> how do i do a forcefsck on boot ?
<boink> everyone has problems with windows too .. computers just sux
<ataq> what program>?
<levander> lightup: there's probably a program called a.out if you didn't specify a filename on the compiler command line
<JDahl> lightup, execute from a terminal as "./prog"
<lightup> aaah right the path thing my borther told me about that
<levander> JDahl: is "prog" the default name for binaries produced by g++ these days?
<nowimproved> what is the location of the c header files that match my kernel?
<lightup> that worked thanks alot!  Now all I have to do is learn the language...
<ataq> lightup: go to your source folder and look for a binary and open terminal in that folder and run the prog by ./programnamehere
<steven_> nowimproved, if installed, probably /usr/src
<levander> nowimproved: you may have to download the kernel source code package
<atomikulinux> also
<steven_> nowimproved, install the package: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<atomikulinux> nvm
<nowimproved> god i hate this
<teledyn> nowimproved: used dpkg -L <package name> to list
<levander> is there a more advanced ubuntu channel?
<ataq> lightup: check out Anjuta, its a great C++ compiler program/ development
<nowimproved> ubuntu is not advanced period
<nowimproved> it sucks
<frogzoo> nowimproved: that's a fairly categorical statement
<levander> ataq: lightup elft
<JDahl> levander, advanced in what sense?  there's #ubuntu-motu
<Odes> i have two devices in volume control: HDA Intel (ALSA mixer) and Realtek ALC883 (OSS mixer)
<levander> JDahl: advanced in the sense that people aren't al asking beginner questionss
<sysadmin> how do i do a forcefsck on boot in ubuntu ?
<levander> JDahl: I assume that channel you mention is for people participating in packaging for the repositories.
<levander> JDahl: like, I wish they had an ubuntu-server channel, to get away from all these desktop questions
<atomikulinux> whats the path to the openssl directory?
<sysadmin> how do i do a forcefsck on boot in ubuntu ?
<atomikulinux> is it "/usr/bin/openssl" ?
<sysadmin> how do i do a forcefsck on boot in ubuntu ?
<levander> atomikulinux: 'dpkg -L openssh-server' (i think that's the name of the package)
<nowimproved> how do i get ride of all the ubuntu garbage at boot up
<atomikulinux> hmm
<nowimproved> and when x startx
<levander> atomikulinux: 'dpkg -S <file name in package>' to find out package name
<nowimproved> starts*
<steven_> package is called "openssl" :)
<atomikulinux> I believe its already installed
<teledyn> atomikulinux: use the which command to locate paths of binaries in your path
<atomikulinux> apt-get install openssl
<atomikulinux> said it was already updated
<atomikulinux> I did sudo updatedb then locate openssl
<sysadmin> anybody ?
<boink> and echo $PATH can show you your path
<sysadmin> how do i do a forcefsck on boot in ubuntu ?
<teledyn> nowimproved: what garbage?
<atomikulinux> ive got a number of different directorys thatlook like it could be it
<levander> atomikulinux: 'dpkg -L openssl' to see the files in the package
<atomikulinux> Okay, cool :)
<Spee_Der> wb uk
<teledyn> sysadmin: i'm not sure, it might be FS related or maybe an entry in fstab
<levander> atomikulinux: is there documentation in /usr/share or antyhign?  maybe read that
* Spee_Der is heading for the shower, be back later....
<sysadmin> how do i do a forcefsck on boot in ubuntu ?
<atomikulinux> still hasnt really helped
<teledyn> sysadmin: stop repeating
<atomikulinux> I have a number of different directorys
<tobi1canobe> hello. does /proc/config.gz in standard ubuntu kernels?
<atomikulinux> I'll just try: "/etc/ssl"
<ataq> sysadmin: google is your friend
<nowimproved> all the big ubuntu animation garbage
<uksprout> Spee_der: still no joy on TV output
<sysadmin> i want an answer
<ataq> tough
<levander> sysadmin: if somebody knew, they'd have told you
<nowimproved> no what i mean?
<uksprout> Spee_der: I can't find an option to tell the system I habe more than one screen attched
<teledyn> nowimproved: get rid of the splash option in your boot loader config, or edit it manually in the bootloader menu at boot
<levander> sysadmin: actually, try booting into recovery mode, then run fsck?
<levander> uksprout: i think that would be in the graphics card driver
<levander> uksprout: see the doc's for your graphics card driver
<atomikulinux> Ahhh
<tobi1canobe> sysadmin: fedora here, but it's probably the same on ubuntu. tune2fs -c 30 /dev/hda1 ; tune2fs -C 30 /dev/hda1
<atomikulinux> I know what I need
<uksprout> levander: how do I get at it though?
<atomikulinux> the SSL development files! :P
<atomikulinux> duhh
<levander> uksprout: what video card are you using?
<tobi1canobe> sysadmin: will force an fsck on every 30th mount
<uksprout> GeForce FX 5200
<ataq> i think its set to auto check 30 times anyways?
<sysadmin> i tried forcefsck
<ataq> worked?
<sysadmin> it wont work
<uksprout> levander: went through what and how to install but I cannot find anything like docs or a utility on the system
<niksavel> hey all...  can anyone help me, I want to make a shell script to put in my cron.hourly to start ktorrent as user niksavel (not as root,...)
<nowimproved> how do i control what starts?
<nowimproved> there is no xinit
<nowimproved> rc
<ataq> check out ubuntu forums, maybe someone had this problem before, or google
<sysadmin> it works in fc
<teledyn> niksavel: su to that user in the script
<teledyn> nowimproved: in the settings manager
<niksavel> teldyn: please explain more :)  don't understand what you mean
<nowimproved> what a crap hole
<niksavel> teledyn: please explain more :)  don't understand what you mean
<teledyn> nowimproved: if you startx manually you can create a ~/.xsession
<teledyn> niksavel: use su
<nowimproved> where is the settings?
<ozoneco> morning....i installed a program via pkg manager, how do i find where it went?
<levander> /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-driver-nv - that's the documentation directory
<teledyn> nowimproved: should be in your menu
<ataq> Anyone successfully get Xgl workin in Edgy?
<levander> uksprout: you see just above?
<niksavel> teledyn: but I DONT want it to start as root, just as a regular user
<teledyn> niksavel: what?
<nowimproved> what is it called?
<teledyn> nowimproved: i don't know i rarely use that feature.  you can read about sys v init also
<niksavel> teledyn: how to tell linux to run any command (i.e. ktorrent) as a certain user (i.e. niksavel)
<levander> uksprout: 'apt-cache search nv | grep -i driver' to find the package name, then 'dpkg -L <package name>' to see the files in the package, based on the file names, you can guess what the files are - that's how I found it.
<nowimproved> no thanks
<teledyn> niksavel: i told you - use su
<ozoneco> nm
<HCand> hello.. i'm totally new to Ubuntu/linux, and i have a question about screen resolutions.. would anyone help me?
<levander> uksprout: oh wait, there's nothing in that damn doc directory
<MattJ> ozoneco: What package?
<steven_> nowimproved, very simple use su niksavel -c yourcommand
<ataq> Hcand: I'll help you if I can
<ozoneco> MattJ: found the history is listed right on the item itself, thanks....and fgfs was the pkg
<eexp16> niksavel: AFAIK you can't use cron to start gui programs. programs started by cron will not even have output on the text console.
<levander> uksprout: look at the nvidia-settings package - i found it by using 'apt-cache search' again
<MattJ> Ok, no problem :)
<dale> hi! Can someone give me a little help?
<ataq> dale: whats up#?
<levander> You guys, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<teledyn> eexp16: actually i think you can always start a gui program from a shell script
<arepie> i've add another 512mb ram to my pc.. and suddenly.. my 3d effect + my aiglx driver is not working
<niksavel> eexpl4: any other way that I can make my comp check if ktorrent and amule are active and start them?
<dale> ataq, I've got a problem:when I log out of gnome I can't get back in w/o a reboot
<levander> teledyn: yes, you can, as long as the gui program can find an X server to attach to.
<teledyn> levander: yeah just specify the DISPLAY to it
<eexp16> teledyn: but that shell script won't have display rights on the running X server
<ataq> dale: does it go text screen?
<nowimproved> damn what a shithoole
<teledyn> eexp16: just use xhost + to allow it
<levander> arepie: you've tried reconfiguring your graphics card? that's my only guess
<dale> ataq, no and I can log into other window managers, but not gnome
<eexp16> teledyn: using xhost + is a major security hole
<arepie> levander: i didn't changed anything to my xorg.conf..
<ataq> dale: try deleting gnome config file and that will reset original settings to gnome
<HCand> how can i make 1600x1200 accesible under screen resolution, if i didnt point it out in the installation
<teledyn> eexp16: xhost + localhost  i mean
<dale> ataq, ok where's it located?
<bSON> after i updated to the current feisty development version ("current" is the one from yesterday) I have the problem that there is no /dev/input/mice anymore and thus the X server can't be started. also, there's no /dev/eth0 anymore... what's oing on?
<uksprout> levander: The Display Device Help page is a place holder until support for configuring TwinView is added. lol!
<eexp16> niksavel: why monitor them anyway? do they crash that often?
<ataq> dale: /home/user/.gnome
<steven_> HCand, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the other resolutions there. Add the one you need
<ataq> HCand: you use ubuntu ya?
<niksavel> eexpl6: I have a problem with moblock
<eexp16> teledyn: well, still a security issue. other local users can use the X display too.
<levander> uksprout: maybe that's just TwinView in the nvidia-settings utility, i'm pretty sure nVidia supports TwinView on linux
<dale> ataq, I've deleted the whole .gnome director and .gnome2 and it still doesn't work
<teledyn> niksavel: make a little script that checks if they're running with ps, then sleeps a while, and repeats
<steven_> or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<niksavel> eexpl6: so I am editing it's updating script to have it RESTART instead of reload
<ataq> dale: try restarting there
<levander> arepie: well, anytime something breaks, just try reconfiguring it, try reconfiguring your graphcis card if it's broken
<eexp16> niksavel: ...whatever moblock is
<niksavel> eexpl6: alternative to peerguardian
<dale> ataq, thanks! I'll give it a try
<uksprout> levander: Yes it does but it is just getting at the option in Ubuntu that is my problem
<niksavel> eexpl6: blocks various IPs
<ataq> dale: anytime
<niksavel> eexpl6: but I can't have ktorrent and amule up while moblock is offline
<eexp16> niksavel: sorry, i dont do any of this peer2peer things
<niksavel> eexpl6: it's just an addon to firewall... it's not really the problem here
<sascha_> hello, I need some help... My notebook crashed yesterday and now I need a new one. Now I want to know if ubuntu works on the new apple notebooks with intel processor and I want to know if the hardware is supported...
<levander> uksprout: oh, i must have changed my google search terms a little this time: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8774/README/index.html
<levander> uksprout: search that page for "twinview" - that's the driver readme
<niksavel> eexpl6: I just want to make a script that will load ktorrent and amule if they are not active
<dale> ataq the only thing in .gnome is a dir. gnome-vfs
<ataq> sascha: I dont think it does. not 100% certain. try google
<levander> uksprout: no idea why Ubuntu doesn't install that when they install the driver, maybe file a bug that it's not in there in Launchpad?
<ataq> dale: the gnome config is stored there
<uksprout> levander: wonderful thanks so much this is driving me mad
<niksavel> eexpl6: I thought it would be okay to just make a text file with ktorrent and amule commands...  since they both check if they are already running - I want have duplicate processes
<dale> ataq: ok
<uksprout> levander: uh! launchpad is the the menu system?
<teledyn> ataq: ru serious it wouldn't run on an intel mac?  isn't it just the same as any other intel notebook?
<levander> uksprout: to repay the favor, put that that README is not installed with the driver by Ubuntu in launchpad, that README should be in there
<eexp16> niksavel: so write a script with an endless while-loop checking if the processes exist and start them if not
<niksavel> eexpl6: but I assume that every script I put into cron.hourly is launching commands as a super user - and both ktorrent and amule rebel against being run as root
<dale> ataq: so I just remove the gnome-vfs directory?
<ataq> teledyn: its Intel CPU, PPC arch (I think)
<niksavel> eexpl6: this is my first attempt at making a script :)
<uksprout> levander: how do I get to launchpad?
<niksavel> eexpl6: don't reallly know a lot
<eexp16> niksavel: like i said before, cron is not meant to run any gui programs
<sjoerd> ataq: if it's an intell cpu it's not a ppc arch
<ataq> dale: just delete the whole .gnome dir to reset
<teledyn> ataq: i think intel and ppc are separate arches
<lupo> sorry link for download ubuntu new version ?
<dale> ataq: okay thanks
<kanzie> I tried to install the latest release ny downloading the ISO and burn it in Windows. I start the system up and get to the initial menu, but no matter which option I choose it just says Loading on top of the screen. I have waited 30 minutes wihtou no result
<levander> uksprout: launchpad.net - the web site is a little complex, i always have to look around and read things to figure out what is what
<niksavel> eexpl6: is there any alternative solution? :)
<kanzie> the memtest does work
<eexp16> niksavel: programs run by cron don't even have a controlling terminal
<kanzie> though
<ataq> sjoerd: I am not sure, but, I was told its not possible to install linux PPC on the intel ones yet
<Healot> ppc - PowerPC proc, for Intel Mac? you can use the regular 32-bit; with some difficulty handling the boot loader though
<uksprout> levander: ah ok.... I have to thank you again if that is a tech info site!
<sjoerd> ataq: Intel mac is just a normal intel machine
<teledyn> ataq: you would not install a ppc version on an intel system ever
<kanzie> Ive tried on two different laptops of the same make, with the same result
<ataq> sjoerd: really? shit!
<sjoerd> ataq: only the use EFI instead of a ``normall'' bios
<teledyn> kanzie: maybe a bad CD?  or a bad ISO?  did you md5sum it?
<kanzie> ataq: you kind of missed that big news when they announced the news of Intel Macs =)
<kanzie> no
<eexp16> niksavel: put the loop with the sleep command in the monitoring script and run that script as part of your X session when logging in
<kanzie> teledyn: no I have not md5 it
<niksavel> eexpl6: than I'm stumped.. thought I could do this via cron
<ataq> kanzie: Ya I can see that lol
<niksavel> eexpl6: lol...   I understood only half of that :)
<levander>  uksprout: it's not a tech info site, (well, not one like slashdot) - it records the status of various things for projects like ubuntu.  Status are things like bug reports that can be entered by users.  The Ubuntu developers do use Launchpad themselves.  Launcpad was developed by Canonical.
<niksavel> eexpl6: I'm quite new to linux entirely
<teledyn> kanzie: yeah it was in all the papers  :-)
<eexp16> niksavel: you have to be familiar with shell scripting
<niksavel> eexpl6: any howtos or examples somewhere?
<niksavel> eexpl6: as I said, this is the first time I attempted such a thing
<teledyn> niksavel: try asking in #bash
<eexp16> niksavel: hold on
<atomikulinux> okay guyas
<atomikulinux> just gonna reboot
<ataq> kanzie: Last week I rang apple, and asked could I install tiger on X86 and they said no? I thought then there was a difference
<atomikulinux> lets hope this script n stuff will work
<atomikulinux> brb
<dale> atak: I tried deleting the .gnome directory and gnome still won't load.. hangs on blue screen
<teledyn> ataq: yeah you can't install their stuff on other boxes, but can install other stuff on their boxes.  they're control freaks.
<kanzie> ataq: Just as the people here have explained, technically they dont want you to run OSX on non-macs
<ataq> dale: Not sure tbh, check ubuntu forums. sorry
<PurpleMonkey> help help. how come every few minus, my fire fox cannot log into the internet? and notice the DNS reset itself automatic?
<kanzie> is there any default tools for md5-checking in a default ubuntu Dapper install?
<ataq> That sucks, Apple sucks
<kanzie> md5sum right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217.16.122.139!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-225-117-153.mc.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<levander> teledyn: Apple makes their money selling hardware, not as much selling software.  They don't want you taking their (relatively) cheap software and putting it on somebody else's cheap hardware.  That's why they do that.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-128-136-135.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71-81-209-63.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-69-255-35-168.hsd1.va.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<teledyn> md5sum
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@0x50a159e2.hrnxx15.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl092-092-088.bos1.dsl.speakeasy.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c58-107-55-183.eburwd7.vic.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dale> ataq: thanks for your help, I think it might be related to network-manager, but I'm not sure
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*55-183.eburwd7.vic.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*183.eburwd7.vic.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-66-176-68-228.hsd1.fl.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ataq> dale: why do you think network-manager?
<ubuntu> hii
<kanzie> teledyn: How do I use it to confirm the iso-file?
<kanzie> md5sum -c iso does all files in the image
<PurpleMonkey> How to prevent DNS from reseting?
<levander> LjL: what is with change the mode to the same thing a hundred times?
<dale> ataq: I changed it to gnome-network-manager and its been weird since, different crashes
<justin_> Is there any programs for Ubuntu/Linux that can play MP3's in console *but* with a playlist?
<sjoerd> justin_: mp3blaster used to be nice
<dale> ataq: one other question? how do I get color in the console w/o being in X?
<LadyNikon> doesnt xmms have a console version?
<ataq> dale: thats actually a strange problem
<ataq> dale: Your in text mode ya? no X?
<justin_> sjoerd: Why do you say "used"? what changed?
<LjL> levander: ?
<sjoerd> justin_: last time i used it was 4 years ago or so :)
<sjoerd> justin_: it's probably still nice
<justin_> sjoerd: Ahh :P
<dale> ataq: yes, when I hit ca f1 and log in
<kanzie> how do I md5-check my .iso-file?
<ataq> dale: I dont understand. explain where your at and what you want to do exactly
<dale> ataq: I'm in X now, just in XFCE
<niksavel> one more question with scrpting - is there a command to delay executing i.e. a pause or wait or something for a minute or so?
<ataq> dale: XFCE is better, lighter
<eexp16> niksavel: look here: http://84.179.125.158:28051/
<Spee_Der> uksprout: How's it going so far ?
<dale> ataq: when I log out of X and log into a console [alt,ctl f1-f6]  I don't have color when I enter ls -al
<justin_> I downloaded Cmus, let's see if its any good :) --- but that is something that should be included in the Ubuntu install, a nice console MP3 player.. should not add much to bloat either since they are tiny :)
<kanzie> what should I use to erase my CD-RW and burn the ubuntu-iso to it in ubuntu?
<niksavel> thanks!
<ataq> dale: it doesnt really matter
<apokryphos> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<LjL> kanzie: cdrecord blank=all, i think
<Daviey> kanzie, right click, burn to cd?
<teledyn> kanzie: you need to download the md5sum, then run md5sum on the .iso and compare the value
<kanzie> Daviey: nope
<uksprout> Spee_Der: just made the changes to xorg.conf..... in the last distro I had I could now drop to a cli issue an init 3 cp my new xorg over the old then issu an init 5 how do I do that in ubuntu
<dale> ataq: ok
<eexp16> niksavel: you have to modify the sleep time and the APP name
<apokryphos> kanzie: check what ubotu said
<justin_> kanzie: In windows?.. anything --- in Ubuntu.. I like Xfburn for Iso's -- simple and does great work.
<Daviey> kanzie, okay "write to disc"
<uksprout> *init 5= init 6 (reboot
<Spee_Der> uksprout: That I don't know. Am just glad to see you made it back here.... phew !
<dale> ataq: I'll post the gnome problem on the forums.  bye'
<uksprout> Spee_Der: lol
<ColiFato> hi all.. i have the ubuntu 6.06 cd and i need to make an "server installation" wich are the steps to do?
<uksprout> ok anyone how to I exit gnome and drop to a cli and then reboot
<justin_> Oh yeah, for anyone who is looking for a console MP3 player -- Cmus is hot :D
<Daviey> ctrl+alt+F1
<Daviey> uksprout,
<uksprout> yes but that leaves gnome running doesn't it?
<Daviey> uksprout, yes
<uksprout> is that a problem if I am cping a new xorg.conf?
<teledyn> uksprout: ctrl-alt-F1 then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<atomikulinux> hmmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dialup-4.91.96.127.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
<atomikulinux> who was it who was helping me earlier?
<uksprout> teledyn: many thanks
<atomikulinux> because it doesnt seem to be worknig
<eexp16> justin_: mp3blaster is also nice
<teledyn> uksprout: that will prevent it from respawing, but i don't know if it will kill the existing gnome session.
<deusjevoo> on a 64bit cpu, install a 64bit version? or too much problems?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Healot> depends on how much you know; deusjevoo
<bSON> did someone recognize my question?
<deusjevoo> a lot
<atomikulinux> Okay
<deusjevoo> but not from linux
<xopher> deusjevoo, Im actually getting over most of the problems, got flash working yesterday, and the new mplayer plays wmv9 videos so..
<atomikulinux> So how can I get this stuff working
<justin_> eexp16: Could be, I think i'll try it later on though.. Cmus seems to be doing exactly what I want.. Im not sure if it can stream radio shows though.. hrmmm we'll see
<atomikulinux> I wanna have ubuntu share the internet
<xopher> But deusjevoo Id go with i386 for now
<deusjevoo> ok, thanks
<justin_> xopher: .. yeah
<xopher> have fun 
<teledyn> atomikulinux: just set up ip masquerading nat with iptables
<justin_> How come Mplayer as advanced as it is.. has no option to "repeat" videos forever? haha.. I mean that is standard on like almost every video player..
<atomikulinux> yeah
<atomikulinux> thats what I have done
<deusjevoo> there's also those alternate versions
<eexp16> justin_: another one is mpd. not exactly a console player, but a player daemon with playlists and all, which has console and gui clients.
<bSON> i repeat: after i updated to the current feisty development version ("current" is the one from yesterday) I have the problem that there is no /dev/input/mice anymore and thus the X server can't be started. also, there's no /dev/eth0 anymore... what's oing on?
<Healot> deusjevoo: do you know how to pimp?
<deusjevoo> even don't know what pimp is
<teledyn> bSON: this is the wrong channel for feisty support
<deusjevoo> hope you gonna tell me
<justin_> Healot: I do!
<bSON> teledyn: should i go to ubuntu-decel?
<bSON> devel
<Healot> then use the 32-bit version...
<justin_> <-- Pimp supreme.
<teledyn> bSON: maybe ask in ubuntu+1 channel
<Healot> hehe just checking on how much you know
<bSON> teledyn: ok thanks
<atomikulinux> hmm
<atomikulinux> its not resolving anythign now
<atomikulinux> im connected to this irc
<atomikulinux> but cant connect to anythign else now
<ColiFato> i have the ubuntu 6.06 cd and i need to make an "server installation" or text mode only..  wich are the steps to do?
<atomikulinux> its unstable >_<
<feross> anyone running fvwm-cyrstal? know how to get to the Crystal menu if you select 'clear' or 'dock' recepies where there is no menu on the screen? is the a shortcut key to pop it up or what..
<Keyseir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> maybe somebody can help me add my card to snd-audio-usb?
<Keyseir> I'm having segmentation fault (core dumped) when I try to 1.) Run firefox, 2.) Remove firefox, 3.) Install a new program using apt-get/aptitude. I'm running Edgy and I have a pastebin of my error at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33475/
<atomikulinux> damn it
<atomikulinux> ya see
<atomikulinux> when I enable my connection that goes to the network
<atomikulinux> the internet freezes
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<atomikulinux> something isnt right :S
<deusjevoo> which to go for: 6.06LTS or 6.10 ?
<grem_> hi
<teledyn> atomikulinux: find a tutorial on how to set it up properly
<atomikulinux> I think I just need to start again
<atomikulinux> Ive foudn tutorials
<LjL> deusjevoo: depends on your needs. LTS has the benefit of, well, LTS
<atomikulinux> its just screwed everything up
<LjL> !enter | atomikulinux
<ubotu> atomikulinux: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<atomikulinux> okay sorry
<afflux> morgen.
<teledyn> atomikulinux: "screwed everything up" is pretty useless as far as description goes, dontchya think?
<LjL> !de | afflux
<ubotu> afflux: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<atomikulinux> I have a habbit of doing that
<atomikulinux> teledyn: yes
<deusjevoo> but beeing debian based, can allways update, not?
<afflux> sry LjL, was a amsg. wont happen again.
<Spee_Der> afflux: Good morning.
<atomikulinux> I think I just need to start all again.
<grem_> whats the 'nice' way to install external software in Linux/Ubuntu? say I got this game that comes in a zip. should I install it in my home or /opt, or what?
<teledyn> atomikulinux: you need to understand the fundamental network building blocks and what tools to use
<atomikulinux> I have my two ethernet cards. eth0 which goes to the network and eth1 to the modem
<LjL> grem_: /opt or /usr/local
<teledyn> atomikulinux: take one step at a time in order, and check each one
<teledyn> atomikulinux: internal and ext ifaces
<atomikulinux> teledyn:  that isnt making any sense
<deusjevoo> LjL: but beeing debian based, can allways update, not?
<atomikulinux> At the moment eth0 is disabled, because when I enable it the internet stops working
<LjL> deusjevoo: should be able to
<teledyn> atomikulinux: internal and external interfaces
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell deusjevoo about upgrade | deusjevoo, you have a private message from Ubotu
<teledyn> atomikulinux: use the correct terminology
<grem_> LjL, and I'll have no problems with permissions or whatever? Or should I just 'sudo' every app
<atomikulinux> well you seem to understand what I mean
<teledyn> atomikulinux: i don't know which one is your eth1 and eth0, so use ext and int
<LjL> grem_, there's no reason why you should have permission problems *because of* putting them in /opt or /usr/local. but of course, if they don't have the right permissions set, you won't be able to start them (and no, using sudo is not a good idea)
<Keyseir> I'm getting a core dump when I try to use apt-get or open certain programs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33475/ Please help, I don't know where to start looking for my problem.
<LjL> grem_, programs should normally be owned by root:root and have +x set for everyone
<LjL> !automatix | Keyseir ;)
<ubotu> Keyseir ;): automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<grem_> tks alot LjL  :)
<teledyn> Keyseir: strace it
<LjL> Keyseir: by the way, the browser is called "epiphany-browser", "epiphany" is a game
<eexp16> atomikulinux: i guess you set a default route in eth0's config, so if you enable eth0 the original default route (over eth1) is replaced. configure eth0 without the gateway setting.
<Keyseir> LjL, I haven't used automatix for weeks. Does it seem likely this is the kind of error automatix propogates? I didn't use it to install any of the offending applications.
<teledyn> Keyseir: something like strace -s 128 -o /tmp/strace.out -f apt-get update
<atomikulinux> Hmm
<atomikulinux> Something just isnt right
<atomikulinux> Hmm
<LjL> Keyseir, it can be - you have the automatix repo in your sources.list, so it can do interesting new things every time you update your system
<ColiFato> i have the ubuntu 6.06 cd and i need to make an "server installation" or text mode only..  wich are the steps that i need do?
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> argh
<atomikulinux> Well I dont think the internet is set properly set up for linux
<LjL> Keyseir, what's your version of libc6? apt-cache policy libc6
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> automatix >.<
<atomikulinux> I have my cable modem plugged into the linux box through an ethernet card (eth1)
<Keyseir> LjL, 2.4-1ubuntu12 0
<eexp16> atomikulinux: and what is the config for eth0?
<atomikulinux> eexp16: default
<frogzoo> atomikulinux: pppe or just dhcp?
<atomikulinux> DHCP
<atomikulinux> when I go into network tools
<frogzoo> atomikulinux: check settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<atomikulinux> My IP and stuff is fine
<LjL> Keyseir: that's the right version. anyway, this means that apt-cache policy works without segfaulting, right? have you found other programs that segfault besides apt-get and firefox?
<gimmulf> What port runs ssh on default??
<frogzoo> atomikulinux: so what's the prob?
<eexp16> atomikulinux: yeah, forget the gui tools, /etc/network/interfaces will tell you the truth
<Hinata_sama|iBoo> 22
<frogzoo> gimmulf: grep ssh /etc/services
<LjL> gimmulf: ca
<atomikulinux> eexp16: I have a few things in there, lemme put em on a pastebin
<atomikulinux> oh wait, i cant
<atomikulinux> nothing is resolving any more
<chinny> hi. I'm looking to be able to use 2 monitors on an edgy box. I've unfortunately got an ATI card (X300) so from what I've read either Xinerama or ATI Big-Desktop are the two option open to me. I was just wondering if anyone had any recommendations?
<Keyseir> LjL, yes, evidently that worked. Aptitude segfaults, and I'm going to try a few programs... I'm removing automatix stuff from the list
<frogzoo> atomikulinux: if you're getting an ip ok, dhcp's working so you should get dns as well
<LjL> Keyseir: nah don't remove it just yet, that won't fix it anyway
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell chinny about xinerama
<LjL> Keyseir: rather, try running firefox and apt-get under gdb, and pastebin what happens
<atomikulinux> auto lo <NEWLINE>iface lo inet loopback<NEWLINE>iface eth1 inet dhcp<NEWLINE>auto eth2<NEWLINE>iface eth2 inet dhcp<NEWLINE>auto ath0<NEWLINE>iface ath0 inet dhcp<NEWLINE>auto wlan0<NEWLINE>iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Keyseir> LjL, ok
<Keyseir> LjL, I appreciate your help.
<atomikulinux> thats what my /etc/network/interfaces looks like
<Keyseir> LjL, "gdb firefox" and "gdb apt-get"?
<frogzoo> atomikulinux: you have an eth2 & ath0 i/fs?
<atomikulinux> frogzoo: Nope
<LjL> Keyseir: yes. then when at the gdb prompt, type "run" and "run install somepackage" respectively
<frogzoo> atomikulinux: fire up text editor & comment out the i/fs you don't have
<atomikulinux> hmm?
<frogzoo> also you might like an "auto eth1"
<atomikulinux> uhhh
<LjL> Keyseir, a word of warning though, i'm already thinking that your best bet will be reinstalling... which doesn't mean we shouldn't try to find out what the problem is - just that i think we won't be able to really solve it. a segmentation fault like that isn't good
<atomikulinux> okay so what I have is....
<atomikulinux> auto lo<NEWLINE>iface lo inet loopback<NEWLINE>auto eth1<NEWLINE>iface eth1 inet dhcp<NEWLINE>auto eth0<NEWLINE>iface eth0 inet dhcp<NEWLINE>
<atomikulinux> Good/Bad?
<Keyseir> LjL, Understood.
<frogzoo> atomikulinux: works for me
<atomikulinux> ahhh
<atomikulinux> but wait
<atomikulinux> 20 lines down is some more
<atomikulinux> Just the "auto eth 1"
<frogzoo> atomikulinux: where'd all this crap come from?
<atomikulinux> frogzoo: I honestly dont know
<LjL> Keyseir: when gdb bails out due to the segfault, type "where" also - that will dump the function call stack. we want to find what library/whatever is causing the segfault
<frogzoo> atomikulinux: k, just reboot
<atomikulinux> Hmmm
<atomikulinux> Okay.
<atomikulinux> One thing though
<atomikulinux> Earlier I was told to get up this shell script
<chinny> thanks apokryphos - will have a read
<atomikulinux> Basicaly, this shell script is in /etc/init.d/  it does that iptable and echo thing
<atomikulinux> Those commands you do for connection sharing, and I have a symbolic link in the rcS.d as well
<atomikulinux> they seem to be okay but...
<Keyseir> LjL, when I enter "gdb firefox" part of what it says is that /usr/bin/firefox is not in executable format
<atomikulinux> hmm nvm I'll just reboot and see what happens
<atomikulinux> brb
<Keyseir> LjL, Am I not using gdb properly , or is this an error with ff?
<emilia> hey does anyone know how to access a folder i shared in ubuntu from windows xp?
<voidmage> In firefox I can't get it to restore my session
<emilia> i see the computer in my workgroup, but i cant see the shared folder
<voidmage> It keeps restoring a session that was really old
<voidmage> And not my most recent one
<deusjevoo> how does ubotu work?
<LjL> Keyseir: i'm not entirely sure. is that a 64 bit install?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell deusjevoo about bot | deusjevoo, you have a private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Keyseir: type "file /usr/bin/firefox"
<Keyseir> LjL, I'm not sure what that means. I used the desktop cd to install
<LjL> Keyseir: ok, just paste the output from the file command
<LjL> assuming it doesn't segfault ;)
<Keyseir> LjL, /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox/firefox'
<voidmage> I can't get firefox to properly restore my session, it restores a really old one instead of my last session
<rhart> #exit
<LjL> Keyseir: oh, right. type "file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin"
<frogzoo> !ubotu | deusjevoo
<ubotu> deusjevoo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<atomikulinux> Okay then...
<Keyseir> LjL, /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, stripped
<atomikulinux> In the network settings... I have the eth0, the eth1 and the "modem" (which isnt activated) If I go to DNSes I notice that the only dns in there is 192.168.0.2
<atomikulinux> Okay then, fair enough. I disable eth0 (which is the one going to the network)
<LjL> Keyseir: matches with mine. unfortunately you won't easily be able to gdb that, because it won't start without the /usr/lib/firefox/firefox wrapper script
<atomikulinux> I disable eth1, re enable eth1. close the network window, open it back up
<LjL> Keyseir: just try using gdb on apt-get for now
<atomikulinux> I look in dnses again. I see 194.168.4.100
<Keyseir> LjL, righto
<voidmage> I can't get firefox to properly restore my session, it restores a really old one instead of my last session
<atomikulinux> and 194.168.8.100. Good. The internet now works
<atomikulinux> Also. For the network locations drop down box, there isnt anything
<atomikulinux> Shall I save what I currently have as "Internet" then make a new one where just the eth0 is enabled then save that as "Home network"?
<frogzoo> voidmage: you're using restore tabs?
<Keyseir> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33479/
<azcazandco> hi everyone
<tuckerm|laptop> How can i make a shourtcut do the trash on the desktop?
<atomikulinux> okay my internet might go off for a second while I test something
<tuckerm|laptop> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shortcuts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azcazandco> how can I tell if my live install has stalled?
<azcazandco> it seems to be taking ages to go beyond 15%
<tuckerm|laptop> If theres no install shortcut
<frogzoo> azcazandco: slow machine?
<tuckerm|laptop> on the desktop
<LjL> Keyseir: "/usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6.so.3.51" ... seems my initial guess about lib6 being messed up by automatix might still be a possibility ;)
<tuckerm|laptop> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azcazandco> I have an amd 3200+ with 2gb ram so it aint a slow machine
<Keyseir> LjL, go you
<Keyseir> LjL, is this repairable?
<frogzoo> azcazandco: should be only 5 mins to boot tops
<LjL> Keyseir, try another thing... i want to see what's going on with firefox.   strace firefox 2>&1 | grep "firefox-bin"
<tuckerm|laptop> I want the trash to be on teh desktop instead of on my taskbard, how can i move it?
<azcazandco> hmmm
<LjL> Keyseir: i want to know whether the wrapper script is actually reaching the point where it starts the firefox binary, or it fails before that
<azcazandco> it is booted but I am installing the os and it hasnt gone too far
<uksprout> hi all ok I am back and I have display with video playback on my TV ... next problem it is only in black and white
<Keyseir> LjL, by the way.. I'f had the problem with firefox for a few days and I used to be able to restart and it'd go away for a little while.
<azcazandco> frogzoo:  you think Ia m better trying to restart the install?
<Keyseir> LjL, I'm also concerned there might be something wrong with my HD physically because fsck found a relatively high amount of errors
<atomikulinux> Hmm
<atomikulinux> Its not the network locations thing
<frogzoo> azcazandco: you can't install from the live cd (dvd yes)
<Keyseir> LjL, maybe that's unlikely to be related.. but I thought i'd put it on the table.
<Keyseir> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33480/
<azcazandco> well it had the install option
<azcazandco> i downloaded the desktop iso
<atomikulinux> Arrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh (lol)
<Pulim> someone can help me with a ATI vga
<atomikulinux> Okay then... In my networks window I see eth0 and eth1 I cant have them enabled at the same time otherwise the internet wont work#
<atomikulinux> but I need them both enabled for internet sharing wtf do I do lol
<Pulim> i wanna improve the performance of my vga..
<LjL> Keyseir: join #ubuntu-classroom
<[tasty] freeze> I removed some software with its config files, but not when I run apt-get install it won't replace the config files I deleted... can someone gimme some advice please?
<voidmage> apt-get --purge remove foo
<voidmage> try that
<cntb> how to install xerox phaser 3122 laser printer?
<voidmage> cntb: how is it connected to your computer?
<cntb> now USB
<voidmage> should be as simple as running whatever add printer program is in gnome
<voidmage> (i use kde)
<cntb> has IEEE1284-PArallel option too
<cntb> voidmage: now on KDE
<[tasty] freeze> hmmm, i did apt-get --purge remove asterisk; apt-get install asterisk
<s__v> hello
<[tasty] freeze> it did not recreate /etc/asterisk, or the asterisk users...
<cntb> why do you say so ? what about drivers ?printing language?
<cntb> voidmage:  so you have an idea ? how to install xerox laser?
<voidmage> i don't know the commands for gnome
<voidmage> but should be as simple as adding the printer
<cntb> why repeat? Iam on KDE
<voidmage> oh
<voidmage> you're on kde
<uksprout> I only get black and white on my TV any suggestion? I think probably need to change a setting in xorg.conf as the colour is ok until the gui loads
<voidmage> system settings->printers->add
<cntb> saying it is simple is not an information voidmage
<cntb> so here I would stop discussing that with you voidmage
<voidmage> cntb: system settings->printers->add
<cntb> ok
<kandinski> hey
<kandinski> I am about to do an ubuntu demo for windows users: which xgl and eyedcandy should I install: compiz? is there a cooler/more stable one?
<atomikulinux> Okay I'm seriously having trouble
<Toma-> kandinski: beryl?
<kandinski> Toma, advantages?
<Toma-> kandinski: ask in #ubuntu-xgl for more
<kandinski> ta
<Toma-> kandinski: themeable
<cntb> conecting and disconnecting USBs on windows by default - makes a distinct sound
<OoberMick> uksprout: if the video card outputs ntsc and the tv is pal you will see black and white. Does that sound like it could be the reason?
<cntb> I would like KDE  to also make sounds on connecting USB. does it exist?
<s__v> hello, just an information... i found a link broken on ubuntu.com how i can notify it to someone?
<uksprout> OoberMick: thanks but no I have been using it like this with windoze and a different distro (mepis wouldn't show video playback though) in colour for quite some time
<atomikulinux> Okay guys
<eexp16> atomikulinux: sorry i was busy
<atomikulinux> I'm nearly there with the connection sharing...  Ive got ipmasq and dnsmasq
<atomikulinux> I go onto a windows computer and try to ping something...
<atomikulinux> It seems to resolve the domain... but theres no responce
<atomikulinux> I think its because I havent configured ipmasq and dnsmasq
<eexp16> atomikulinux: you have to configure for eth0 something other than dhcp. you can't have dhcp on both interfaces.
<atomikulinux> hmm
<atomikulinux> okay
<atomikulinux> for my eth0 one which is the one going to the network
<atomikulinux> ill set the IP address to 192.168.0.1
<atomikulinux> What about the gateway address?
<atomikulinux> 192.168.0.1?
<atomikulinux> or blank?
<eexp16> atomikulinux: learn to use the right terms. its not "the network" but "your internal network"
<atomikulinux> eexp16: Okay sorry
<atomikulinux> My internal netowrk
<eexp16> atomikulinux: first you need to choose a ip address range for your internal network. you have to put both eth0 and your windows pc's network card in that ip range.
<jh__> 
<atomikulinux> eexp16: Hmm?
<eexp16> atomikulinux: and the range must differ from that one you get via dhpc on eth1
<atomikulinux> Yeah
<atomikulinux> for eth0 I have 192.168.0.1
<jh__>     GUI     ?
<atomikulinux> Woah chinese
<atomikulinux> O_O;
<atomikulinux> Anyway....
<jh__>       ,
<eexp16> atomikulinux: and which ip did you set on the windows side?
<atomikulinux> eexp16: Im not sure I fully understand you
<atomikulinux> Oh
<voidmage> does firefox in ubuntu not have the ctrl+1 keybinds that are on the windows version?
<atomikulinux> THey are manualy configured to use: 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.3
<eexp16> atomikulinux: you are lacking basic network and routing knowlegde
<atomikulinux> the gateway and preferred dns they are using is: 192.168.9.1
<jh__> huck!!  talking Engilish?
<atomikulinux> they can ping each other
<Iulian> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<z9999> After many hours I finally got ndiswrapper -l to display  bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present. Can someone help me proceed from this point to finish installing the wireless?
<Iulian> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<atomikulinux> and they can resolve outside addresses
<atomikulinux> but no reply from ping
<eexp16> atomikulinux: so you have two windows machines?
<atomikulinux> Yes
<jh__> may I some Question?
<GeekChick> Anyone know a good solution for diff files on windows? they're a pain in the arse.
<jh__> Hey!!  Guys!!
<voidmage> rebooting
<eexp16> atomikulinux: okay. can you ping 192.168.0.1 from either windows machines?
<jh__> .
<atomikulinux> eexp16: Yup
<eexp16> atomikulinux: did you set the gateway on both windows machines to 192.168.0.1?
<z9999> GeekChick: MKS Toolkit
<UFO64> if i want to set up a 6.10 server to run as a torrent tracker, what software should i use?
<atomikulinux> eexp16: I think so
<eexp16> atomikulinux: yes or no
<atomikulinux> yes
<atomikulinux> just changed now
<eexp16> atomikulinux: okay. try to ping 139.175.2.5 from either windows machine
<atomikulinux> okay
<Condorcet> i need a help from someone experienced with xgl - after i tried emerald (it didnt work out) the window menager in my regular gnome session is gone. i cannot manipulate windows etc. can anyone help?
<eexp16> atomikulinux: correction: ping 139.174.2.5
<eexp16> atomikulinux: damn typos
<linuxcrazy> wow
<linuxcrazy> it's thanksgiving
<linuxcrazy> why is everybody still here
<linuxcrazy> rofl
<atomikulinux> eexp16: No reply
<cntb> give a thank then
* linuxcrazy gives "thank"
<diskus> thanksgiving is somekind of US thing only?
<linuxcrazy> ?????
<atomikulinux> diskus: yes
<linuxcrazy> idk
* cntb welcomes
<Condorcet> coz not everyone is american linuxcrazy?
<linuxcrazy> japan's stock market was closed
<eexp16> atomikulinux: then the linux machine is not routing and/or masquerading the packets
<atomikulinux> I think I just need to configure those two packages I installed
<diskus> well here, today was normal working day
<atomikulinux> eexp16: I just need to configure them but I dont know how
<emilia> hey guys, i just right clicked on a folder on my ubuntu machine and shared it with smb, does anyone know how to see it from windows xp?
<linuxcrazy> japan's markets were closed
<diskus> japan and US is not everything in this world
<linuxcrazy> so they must be doing something special....
<atomikulinux> ipmasq and dnsmasq
<linuxcrazy> diskus: chip on shoulder today?
<eexp16> atomikulinux: i don't know this ipmasq package. i always set up routing/masquerading by hand.
<Condorcet> can anyone tell me how to turn on window menager? i have NONE right now :/
<cntb> emilia \\hosname\sharename on start run
<atomikulinux> eexp16: yeah I tried doing it by hand as well
<linuxcrazy>  what is a ? "menager"
<Chinois> hahahahahaha
<cntb> s/hosname/hostname
<Condorcet> manager shut up :/
<cntb> k emilia ?
<atomikulinux> o rly
<atomikulinux> In the end, all that matters is that I get this thing working
<eexp16> atomikulinux: sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<atomikulinux> because my family members are shouting at me
<atomikulinux> cause they dont have internet
<linuxcrazy> rofl
<atomikulinux> eexp16: Done
<atomikulinux> shall I try and ping?
<linuxcrazy> sure why not
<eexp16> atomikulinux: no, wait
<atomikulinux> Okay
<atomikulinux> OKAY YES I KNOW MOM THE INTERNET WILL BE BACK ON SOON
<linuxcrazy> tracert www.google.com
<atomikulinux> JUST WAIT FFS
<linuxcrazy> wait
<linuxcrazy> is it tracping
<linuxcrazy> traceping*
<linuxcrazy> I forgot
<linuxcrazy> try both
<eexp16> atomikulinux: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<atomikulinux> linux
<Roscar> Hi, can somebody help me out with a simple Java problem?
<atomikulinux> linuxcrazy: the tracert stops at 192.168.0.1
* linuxcrazy is a java noob
<linuxcrazy> crap
<linuxcrazy> internal router?
<atomikulinux> eexp16: done it
<linuxcrazy> how many routers do you have?
<atomikulinux> im using this bot as a router
<atomikulinux> *box
<eexp16> atomikulinux: then ping again from windows machine
<atomikulinux> okay
<linuxcrazy> make sure their ip's are different
<LadyNikon> i wonder how many times google.com gets pinged..tracerted and everything else
<linuxcrazy> lol
<linuxcrazy> who knows
<ColiFato> i have the ubuntu 6.06 cd and i need to make an "server installation" or text mode only..  wich are the steps that i need do?
<ColiFato> i dont need gnome or kde.. its a old pc and i only use for server..
<ColiFato> i need press some key on bootup?
<atomikulinux> eexp16: Nothing
<linuxcrazy> Colifato: do you know linux shell?
<ColiFato> yes
<linuxcrazy> because if you don't you can just install regular ubuntu and do a simple LAMP install
<nivekz> why can't i find realplay/realplayer from source
<PMantis> Happy Thanksgiving! (to those in USA)
<atomikulinux> eexp16: Sigh
<linuxcrazy> nivekz: grab the repos
<linuxcrazy> Same to you PMantis!
<ColiFato> because the live cd cant run.. then i will try install only in text mode
<atomikulinux> Damn it
<linuxcrazy> ....
<cntb> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eexp16> atomikulinux: seems one of those ipmasq or dnsmasq packages screwed things up
<Roscar> I'm trying to run Azureus, but it can't use the freeJava that is installed. I instaled the Sun Java5 but when I type ''java -version'' it still shows version 1.4.2
<atomikulinux> eexp16: okay lemme uninstall them
<linuxcrazy> isn't there a selection to install the server?
<atomikulinux> Okay, removed
<cntb> !restricted | nivekz
<ubotu> nivekz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl
<Music_Shuffle> Hello
<atomikulinux> eexp16: now nothing will resolve
<atomikulinux> damn it
<atomikulinux> It wouldnt be as bad if everyone wasnt shouting at me lmfao
<Homer_Linux> any one here using the 64bit version of edgy i had a look in the forum and is the performance gain worth the hassle
<atomikulinux> nvm ill just push them down the stairs and kill them all
<UFO64> if i want to set up a 6.10 server to run as a torrent tracker, what software should I use?
<atomikulinux> (lol joke)
<atomikulinux> eexp16: Lets just start again
<Roscar> anybody?
<nivekz> cntb: yes i found this : " RealPlayer is available from Canonical's commercial 6.06 LTS (Dapper) software repository, but not for 6.10 (Edgy)."
<linuxcrazy> rofl
<atomikulinux> *cries*
<eexp16> atomikulinux: installed any firewall on the linux machine that might block forwarding of packets?
<atomikulinux> eexp16: Nope
<linuxcrazy> find a realplayer .deb
<Zaggynl> Roscar, I'm not very familiar with azureus, but utorrent works well with wine
<linuxcrazy> the ones that worked on dapper will work on edgy
<atomikulinux> eexp16: so how would you normaly do this
<nivekz> linuxcrazy: ok thanks
<Roscar> Zaggynl: does it then. I'll give that route a try.
<Homer_Linux> yeah imho azureus works the best
<Roscar> Thanks.
<atomikulinux> I'm sure whats wrong is probably something obvious
<Kim^J> Hi alla!
<Kim^J> all*
<atomikulinux> but because you cant see my screen you cant really see if something is wrong
<MrMuin> hello people
<eexp16> atomikulinux: do this: sudo iptables -F ; sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT ; sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT ; sudo iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<nivekz> what is the default font called in edgy? i miss it very much and want to recover it
<linuxcrazy> AM) Kim^J: what are you so happy about?! :(
<linuxcrazy> lol
<Zaggynl> Roscar, note: you have to add torrent manually and there are some minor interface quirks, but for the rest it works well
<ys76> Hi there! I do have some trouble with Evolution (Edgy) and Shared folders on a cyrus-imapd. I am not able to see them at all. Anyone?
<atomikulinux> eexp16: Done
<Kim^J> linuxcrazy: Nothing really. Just got home from school! :D
<linuxcrazy> =-O
<linuxcrazy> school?!
<MrMuin> where can I get the live CD?
<linuxcrazy> on.....thanksgiving?!
<linuxcrazy> MrMurin:
<linuxcrazy> ......
<linuxcrazy> ubuntu.com?!
<atomikulinux> eexp16: shall i try and ping again?
<MrMuin> I cant find it on the site
<eexp16> atomikulinux: my internet connection will be cut in about 10 minutes...
<eexp16> atomikulinux: yes, try
<atomikulinux> oh crap
<Roscar> Zaggynl: thanks. Unfortunetly it doesn't solve my basic problem of sun java being non fucntional.
<MrMuin> just see the full versions
<emilia> cntb: hey thanks, im going to try
<diezare> guys, any ideas why I can't find kernel 686 smp after I installed ubuntu 6.10?
<eexp16> atomikulinux: again try pinging 139.174.2.5
<OoberMick> diezare: I think smp is now the default
<linuxcrazy> MrMuin: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<atomikulinux> eexp16:  now theres nothing
<emilia> cntb: hrmm doesnt work
<tonyyarusso> linuxcrazy: It's not Thanksgiving outside of the US.
<linuxcrazy> the regular one is the livecd
<atomikulinux> a tracert wont even get to 198.164.0.1
<diezare> guys, any ideas why I can't find kernel 686 smp after I installed ubuntu 6.10?
<atomikulinux> I think what we need to do
<eexp16> atomikulinux: 164?
<atomikulinux> is clear all the shit ive done so far
* linuxcrazy feels like people think he is a 2 year old
<emilia> cntb: i can also see the computer in my workgroup, but i cant expand it to show a shared folder
<MrMuin> thanks
<linuxcrazy>  I know that noob lol
<atomikulinux> eexp16: w/e that IP is
<OoberMick> diezare: read what i wrote
<diezare> OoberMick, when I use cat /proc/cpuinfo I don't see 2 processors
<Sal> Hey
<atomikulinux> 192.168*
<diezare> OoberMick, I see only 1, and it's not efficient as before.
<linuxcrazy> 192.168.0.1
<atomikulinux> DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DA
<linuxcrazy> wow
<atomikulinux> okay
<Sal> I'm new to Linux I've never installed it before I was kind of hoping someone could help me out
<eexp16> atomikulinux: i will try to get online after the disconnect, but i cant promise anything
<tonyyarusso> !language | atomikulinux
<ubotu> atomikulinux: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<linuxcrazy> Sal:
<linuxcrazy> it is easy
<atomikulinux> :o
<linuxcrazy> download the linux iso
<atomikulinux> is damn an offensive word?
<linuxcrazy> http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<atomikulinux> to you?
<Sal> Yea lol I did
<atomikulinux> if so
<atomikulinux> then sorry
<Sal> Hold on let me explain lol
<linuxcrazy> ok
<diezare> OoberMick, got any ideas?
<Sal> I downloaded the Iso and booted into the live cd thing
<atomikulinux> Lol what I ment was: poo  poo  poo  poo  poo  poo  poo  poo  poo  poo  poo  poo
<Sal> Played around with it a bit and started the installation
<linuxcrazy> yeah
<atomikulinux> ;)
<linuxcrazy> oh poopoo!
<linuxcrazy> lol
<Sal> Before all this I amde about 20 gb free on a second hard drive in windows, I didn't partion it it was just unallocated space
<atomikulinux> Hmmm
<linuxcrazy> yeah
<atomikulinux> apparently firestarter can do it
<linuxcrazy> you have to resize the partition
<PMantis> Does anyone know how to unmount an NFS dir after the remote server has one away? My client is hanging, hanging...
<Sal> When I installed it I told linux to use the largest contiuing free space on that drive
<linuxcrazy> crap
<UFO64> if i want to set up a 6.10 server to run as a torrent tracker, what software should I use?
<linuxcrazy> that wasn't the brightest move
<Sal> Why?
<linuxcrazy> resizing usually works better
<linuxcrazy> and it might grab all the space
<linuxcrazy> so you don't have any space on your windows partition
<atomikulinux> sigh
<Sal> Well it's on a second hard drive tho
<Sal> not on my windows drive
<linuxcrazy> ohhhh
<linuxcrazy> ok well that's ok then
<Sal> and the original partition is still intact
<linuxcrazy> k
<linuxcrazy> what's the problem?
<Sal> Yea, the thing is
<Sal> When i restart my computer, it just boots into windows
<linuxcrazy> lol
<Sal> There's no boot loader that lets me choose
<linuxcrazy> ahahaha
<linuxcrazy> yeah
<Sal> lol
<linuxcrazy> you know how to go into the bios?
<Sal> With the del, yea
<linuxcrazy> you need to set the first boot to ide2
<cntb> linuxcrazy: try to listen ! dont troll here
<linuxcrazy> or vice versa
<Sal> ide2?
<cntb> room has its purpose. support
<Sal> First boot device?
<linuxcrazy> CNTB?! WHAT THE CRAP?! I'm TRYING TO HELP PEOPLE SO SHUT UP NOOB!
<LjL> atomikulinux: don't EVER do that again. ever.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<modplug> is it possible to install ubuntu from an usb pen?
<dream> Any one can help with samba
<atomikulinux> LjL: okay sorry, dude
<cntb> and the capitals now? you are atroll alright linuxcr
<atomikulinux> ?
<linuxcrazy> what is wrong with you guys?
<atomikulinux> ?
<linuxcrazy> I try to help someone and you kick me?
<Sal> So, you mean go into the bios and to the boot devices priority screen thing? The one that's has like the cd, dvd, hard drive, floppy, etc etc, as to which it boots of first?
<LjL> linuxcrazy: i'll ask you the same question
<linuxcrazy> rofl
<OoberMick> diezare: err what is the output of uname -a
<linuxcrazy> you have problems man
<cntb> what is wrong with you guys? - guys = what is wrong with you ?
<linuxcrazy> ok Sal:
<linuxcrazy> yeah
<linuxcrazy> you need to set it to go to the second hard drive
<linuxcrazy> or vice versa
<Sal> Ohhh
<LjL> linuxcrazy, please respect the guidelines and don't have that attitude. thank you
<linuxcrazy> ???
<Sal> Right, and then it'll read the linux bootloader?
<linuxcrazy> what have I done wrong(?)
<spunconfuse> Hello everyone
<linuxcrazy> bad day Ljl?
<cntb> linuxcrazy:  take that as a second warning ! pls
<Sal> Hmm ok I guess im off to try that
<linuxcrazy> like parting people for no reason?
<linuxcrazy> ok
<linuxcrazy> hope it works
<apokryphos> linuxboy: please stop being annoying
<Sal> If it works I'll be back here on linux soon to thank you lol
<linuxcrazy> .....
<apokryphos> * linuxcrazy
<linuxcrazy> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %linuxcrazy!*@*]  by LjL
<linuxboy> apokryphos: sorry
<Music_Shuffle> linuxcrazy**
<Sal> also thanks in advance
<Sal> cya later, hopefully
<LjL> linuxcrazy: you're muted for 10 minutes. please spend this time reading the guidelines and the CoC
<atomikulinux> okay right so im getting there
<atomikulinux> basically...
<atomikulinux> I did: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j SNAT --to 82.28.30.135
<atomikulinux> 82.28.30.135 being my external IP
<atomikulinux> now on the windows boxes I can ping IPs, but I cant ping domains (not resolving)
<atomikulinux> ALso
<atomikulinux> I think i'm gonna need some software to do this automatically for me because i'm on a dynamic IP
<spunconfuse> I'v been trying to get my usb memory stick to mount for a couple days now, with no luck.  does anyone know what I should do?
<atomikulinux> Can anybody recommend some internet sharing software to me please?
<linuxboy> atomikulinux: for linux?
<atomikulinux> yeah
<linuxboy> atomikulinux: linux does that
<atomikulinux> smoothwall sounds good
<atomikulinux> damn it
<atomikulinux> thats what I was told
<atomikulinux> it doesnt
<cntb> how do I paste a screenshot to ask about it?
<apokryphos> cntb: try flickr, or imageshack, or ringo
<Music_Shuffle> cntb, host it and paste the link maybe?
<linuxboy> atomikulinux: how do you want to 'share' the internet?
<fooshang> Why are there "other updates" in my Update Manager that I can not click on to install?
<cntb> I recall teher exist some places like pastebin.com which is for text
<cntb> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spunconfuse> I would realy like to beable to read my memory stick.  Can someone help me please?   ubuntu recognizes its there, but says "Unable to mount the floppy drive. The floppy is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."
<PMantis> UFO64, torrentflux ?
<atomikulinux> *cries*
<cmweb> What type of "archutecture" would my system be or how can i find out
<UFO64> PMantis, i thought that was a web based downloader. Will it function as a tracker?
<hola> hola.. alguno habla espaol por aki por favor??
<LjL> cmweb: depends what you mean with that. probably something like i686 or k7?
<LjL> !es | hola
<ubotu> hola: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<PMantis> UFO64, oh, tracker... sorry. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %linuxcrazy!*@*]  by LjL
<cmweb> On the front of my tower it says AMD 64 anthlon and ATI
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<UFO64> PMantis, its ok =)
<hola> quiero saber como sacar Amsn de mi sistema operativo (ubuntusimepre !! ejej) y volver a instalar otro.. proq anda mal anda trabado por eso.., por favor diganme como hacerlo se q es por consola pero nose como, contesten por favor
<UFO64> anyone else know of a program that i can run a tracker on my 6.10 server?
<atomikulinux> So
<atomikulinux> How do I use linux as a router
<fooshang> #ubuntuforums
<fooshang> woops
<spunconfuse> No one can help me mount my memory stick?
<spunconfuse> :(
<OoberMick> atomikulinux: what have you got working so far? Do you have dnsmasq ipmasq installed?
<atomikulinux> OoberMick: I did have
<atomikulinux> I have a dynamic IP
<atomikulinux> and I was told thats what I needed
<atomikulinux> OoberMick: Lemme just install them again
<atomikulinux> OoberMick: Done. How do I configure?
<OoberMick> atomikulinux: it shouldn't matter if you have a dynamic ip. Set the dns server on the machines you wish to server as 192.168.0.1 (or what ever the local ip is for that machin)
<atomikulinux> OoberMick: Hmm
<OoberMick> Have you read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<atomikulinux> yes
<atomikulinux> thats what I originaly did
<atomikulinux> No luck
<cntb> ok I have my paste of screenshot
<cntb> installing xerox phaser 3122 laser
<cntb> ftp://zaban-bechor.co.il/xerox-printer.png
<bulmer> is there a way to configure  /etc/X11/xorg.conf to auto select what Video card is plugged-in or detected by system?
<sethk> bulmer, there is a line that you use to specify the PCI bus position of a card, yes
<sethk> bulmer, called   BusID
<bulmer> sethk: so i can select between agp and pci?
<sethk> bulmer, effectively, yes.  use  lspci   to find out the bus ID for each device
<cntb> found also http://www.support.xerox.com/go/results.asp?xlang=en_us&xcntry=usa&prodid=3121&ripid=&xtype=download
<cntb> for xerox
<bulmer> sethk: btw, how do determine BusID from lspci or dmesg?
<sethk> bulmer, lspci, yes
<OoberMick> atomikulinux: what is the problem. Are the other machines recieving an ip from the server?
<bulmer> sethk: ok thanks..i'll look
<spunconfuse> Is there anywhere else I can go for help?  I am realy stumped and no one is responding to me.
<sdfasdf> :P
<eexp16> atomikulinux: still there?
<sethk> spunconfuse, try asking again, I just got here
<erUSUL> spunconfuse: try 'pmount /dev/sda1'
<linuxcwazy> was it ten minutes yet?
<spunconfuse> I would realy like to beable to read my memory stick.  Can someone help me please?   ubuntu recognizes its there, but says "Unable to mount the floppy drive. The floppy is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."
<linuxcwazy> what version of USB?
<linuxcwazy> 2.0 or 1.0?
<sethk> spunconfuse, what command are you using to mount it?  You shouldn't be getting a message with the word "floppy" in it
<linuxcwazy> 1.1*
<spunconfuse> Its a sony usb memorystick reader.  its pluged in a usb2.0 but it was made for usb 1.0
<linuxcwazy> hmmm
<sethk> spunconfuse, then it's usb 1
<linuxcwazy> and you're sure that this thing actually works?
<spunconfuse> sethk, it auto detected it.
<spunconfuse> but not correctly.
<linuxcwazy> no
<sethk> spunconfuse, autodetected as what?  what command are you using to try to mount it?
<linuxcwazy> sounds like a bad port(?)
<spunconfuse> when I go into computer from the places menu, its there as external floppy.
<linuxcwazy> rofl
<linuxcwazy> wow, ubuntu messed up on that oen
<linuxcwazy> one*
<sethk> spunconfuse, if you don't answer my questions I won't be able to help you
<linuxcwazy> :(
<linuxcwazy> isn't it weird
<menyesg> hi all...
<linuxcwazy> they just suddenly shut up
<spunconfuse> sethk I'v tried mounting it in the terminal with "mount -t vfat /dev/sdb"  with no luck.
<linuxcwazy> won't say a thing
<sethk> spunconfuse, /dev/sdb is certainly wrong
<sethk> spunconfuse, the device name is wrong, and you didn't give it a mount point
* linuxcwazy thinks it's supposed to be sda1 (correct)
<menyesg> i've got troubles creating a new raid array on server 6.10, does anyone have experience about mdadm under Ubuntu?
<spunconfuse> ooops sorry I did give it a mount point.  /mnt/memorystick
<sethk> spunconfuse, use sdb1
<LjL> linuxcwazy, there wasn't a need to dodge my mute. it expired way before you rejoined as asdfasd, and dodging bans is hardly regarded as nice
<sethk> spunconfuse, also, use   -t msdos     then it will automatically determine which type of FAT
<linuxcwazy> LjL: I don't care if it's nice or not rofl
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, but this way, he gets to show his respect to Elmer Fudd. =p
<linuxcwazy> you aren't nice to mute me for no reason
<gop> hahah
<runa> hey :) I've a GeForce card with a VGA and DVI output. I've plugged to LCD monitors, one directly to the VGA and the other with a DVI to VGA adapter. I configured my xorg.conf file to use TwinView but when I run startx, only one monitor is detected (the one plugged to the VGA card). I tried forcing it with "ConnectedMonitors" "CRT-0,DFP-0" which show only the 1/2 of the screen in the VGA monitor but the other one stayed blank, with the power light blinking. Any h
<linuxcwazy> wow
<gop> I just saw a menu for some fusion spanish restruat that has sushi latino
<eexp16> atomikulinux: hello?
<linuxcwazy> that came out of nowhere
<gop> opps wrong channel
<sethk> gop, make you sick in two independent ways
<LjL> linuxcwazy, there were multiple reasons. you were attacking, you were using CAPS, you were using enter as punctuation, oh and i forgot
<LjL> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gop> I hate sushi
<gop> I ate it ones
<spunconfuse> great!!!!  thanks sethk!!! it works!!!
<linuxcwazy> LjL: "I was attacking"?
<linuxcwazy> in what way
<spunconfuse> I'v been comming in here for 2 days asking this question!!!
<gop> !sushi
<LjL> linuxcwazy, now, if you *still* haven't read the guidelines as i asked you to, and if you "don't care" what is nice to this channel and what is not...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sushi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spunconfuse> Sethk thanks!
<dpt> Hi, I've been trying to get a good installation of Ubuntu on an HP Omnibook 500
<linuxcwazy> you're acting like a baby; if you would shut up so would I. who gave you admin rights anyway?!
<dpt> I don't think it supports ACPI
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207-119-75-110.dyn.centurytel.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* linuxcwazy was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (User terminated!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PMantis> lol
<dpt> powermanagement-interface seems to only support ACPI, which surprises me very much
<cntb> he asked for it sooooooooo badly !
<dpt> has no one encountered this prblem?
<dpt> Is there a version of powermanagement-interface that uses APM?
<dpt> (I'm using Edgy Eft)
<spunconfuse> Sethk  is there a way to automaticaly mount my memory stick each time I boot?
<sethk> spunconfuse, yes, you can add it to /etc/fstab
<sethk> spunconfuse, is it always connected?
<spunconfuse> sethk the reader is,  but I take the memory stick out all the time.
<menyesg> hey guys, after creating a raid 1 array with mdadm with 2 sata disks, what shall I do to make it work after reboot? i have already modified mdadm.conf, and all I've done to Ubuntu Server 6.10 works with Debian but does not work with Ubuntu...
<menyesg> does anyone have experience about mdadm?
<sethk> spunconfuse, can't mount the reader, obviously.  If you add it to /etc/fstab, then you will be able to mount it without all the arguments
<PlanarPlatypus> menyesg, just add it to /etc/fstab I think
<spunconfuse> sethk what do you mean without the arguments?  sorry I'm prettymuch a newb.
<sethk> spunconfuse, you cold use, say:    mount /dev/sdb1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<atomikulinu1> okay
<atomikulinu1> I had to remove those two packages because it made my internet not work
<sethk> spunconfuse, then mount will look in /etc/fstab, and if it finds the line for /dev/sdb1, it will take the file system type, mount point, etc. from /etc/fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@207-119-75-110.dyn.centurytel.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<menyesg> PlanarPlatypus, well, i'm a bit confused... I have sda with 1 / and a swap, and I just want to create a raid mirror with it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207-119-75-110.dyn.centurytel.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<spunconfuse> sethk ok cool.   So do I just add "mount -t msdo /dev/sdb1 /mnt/memorystick"
<spunconfuse> msdo = msdos
<sethk> spunconfuse, no
<atomikulinu1> So is there anyone here that is experienced at setting up linux to share internet to an internal netowrk?
<sethk> spunconfuse, look in /etc/fstab, you'll see the pattern.   use    man fstab   to get the details
<spunconfuse> sethk, ok thanks a million. you have been more than helpfull.
<menyesg> so I've got the same type of disk, and I can't build a new array consisting of these two disks (sda with a working system, sdb which is empty)
<Akuma_> suspend and hibernate mode decided to stop working properly; what should i be looking into?
<olleolleolle> Hello, folks, I'm on the commandline to a server, and I'd like to know how to find the mysql directory. Trying to install some Ruby libraries, here.
<spunconfuse> sethk one last question.  how did you know it would be on sdb1?
<dpt> Akuma, what laptop do you have?  What suspend method?  When did they stop working?
<johnpp> there is anyway to use proxy with ubuntu ?
<sethk> spunconfuse, you told me you tried sdb, which I knew was very likely wrong.   after you plug in the stick, run dmesg.   it should tell you the /dev/sdX that it assigned the device when it was detected
<eexp16> atomikulinu1: hello
<Akuma_> dpt: the laptop is an unknown brand. i wasnt aware of 'suspend methods' so i'll have to look into that. and it stoped working about a week ago, but i didn't notice what i did right before
<bugz_> happy thanksgiving to all...
<spunconfuse> sethk,  ok cool thanks again. :)
<Music_Shuffle> bugz_, same to you. :)
<FirstStrike> http://strikethis.com/hapevery.jpg
<Spenlex> can someone help me about xchat-gnome, there are blocks displayed around the nicks, see here for screenshot: http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/7140/screenshotcs5.png
<atomikulinu1> So is there anyone here that is experienced at setting up linux to share internet to an internal netowork that can help me?
<dpt> Akuma_, how recent is the laptop?
<LjL> atomikulinu1, i believe firestarter has provisions for that, have you tried it?
<eexp16> atomikulinu1: i am online again, we can try
<z9999> Anyone with a good understanding of wireless around?
<FirstStrike> z9999: ask your question
<eexp16> atomikulinu1: do you mind taking this to a separate channel?
<dpt> Akuma_, try using the lower level suspend: cat /sys/power/state
<Akuma_> dpt: about 1 an a half year old (purchase time) .. its amd64 so it isn't that old
<Kdd> is there any calculator that can pipe anserws to files?
<eexp16> Kdd: bc
<Akuma_> dpt: says: standby mem disk
<dpt> Akuma_: and then "sh -c 'echo mem > /sys/power/state'"
<Kdd> eexp16 how do you use bc to do that
<atomikulinu1> Ahhh okay cool
<LadyNikon> is there a bind manager that is GUI?
<atomikulinu1> It looks like "webmin" can do this masquerading for me
<dpt> Again, anyone with experience using apm under Ubuntu?
<eexp16> Kdd: echo "2+3" | bc > result.txt
<z9999> I  just got to the point where ndiswrapper -l shows driver present, hardware present but don't see a wireless extension in iwconfig.
<johnpp> does anyone knows where can i go to use proxy?
<recon_> Does anybody know to enable formatting on the alt-F* terminals?
<guillem101> Can I convert data trained from spamassassin  to bogofilter?
<klees> is anyone aware of issues with System Sounds?  I have them enabled but I can't hear them
<klees> the only sounds i hear or login and logout
<pianoboy3333> klees: do you mean system sounds, or sounds that ubuntu uses, like the login sound, the logout sound, and the sound when the login screen pops up
<sethk> klees, maybe your machine is trying to tell you something.  :)
<Music_Shuffle> What, that its a mute and can't speak? Not really a good way to get that point across.
<klees> pianoboy3333: sounds like the Beep, Siren, Clink, etc
<z9999> How do I proceed to get iwconfig to display either eth1 or wlan0 as a wireless extension?
<klees> found under System->Preferences->Sound
<necronz> 
<klees> for example, when i try to empty the recycle bin i used to hear a sound in Dapper
* necronz $$!
<recon> Would anybody know how to enable formatted text (like italics, underlined) (for the purpouse of playing interactive fiction) on the ALT-F1 terminal? (tty1)?
<klees> no longer in Edgy
* necronz /ping -
<LjL> necronz, what the heck are you doing?
<necronz> _doing my homework
<LjL> necronz: homework?
<Luci3n> necronz lol:)
<necronz> yea
<necronz> lol
<necronz> ;)
<LjL> necronz: does your homework include doing random /me's on IRC channels?
<z9999> Is this the wrong channel to ask about wireless?
<LjL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<feross> I_was_messing_with_banshee_plugin_for_multimedia_keys_and_set_space_to_pause_by_mystake_now_I_cant_use_it...any_idea_how_to_get_it_back?
<necronz> yea
<atomikulinu1> Hmmmm
<aios> dpt: that didn't work too well....
<atomikulinu1> I cant login to webmin
<LjL> necronz: well, then please do your homework somewhere else
<Luci3n> z9999 have you installed the ndiswrapper gui
<atomikulinu1> it says the default user is root and the default password is roots password... but it isnt
<atomikulinu1> "Login failed. Please try again.      "
<dpt> aios: what happened
<atomikulinu1> Oh noes... "Error - Access denied for 127.0.0.1. The host has been blocked because of too many authentication failures."
<atomikulinu1> Now what do I do!!! :O
<hydro> Hello, I have used the Synaptic Package Manager on Dapper Drake to install PostgreSQL database 8.1.3. ... Synaptic can give me the properties of the package installed (including installation location and dependencies) but not an audit of how the package was made. Is there a way to see how a package is configured and made? I ask because I need to confirm that PostgresSQl 8.1.3 was configured with thread safety
<z9999> Luci3n: I'm using the terminal command.
<aios> dpt: it did suspend/hibernate, but wouldn't wake up
<jonah1980> hi guys i seem to have a broken external usb hardrive - been trying to format it/repartition it in ubuntu but it's not working - can anyone help me out. used qtparted to create new partition etc a few times and when remounted it comes up not full capacity and with a folder on it called lost+found - which was a folder that used to be on it before reformatting!
<atomikulinu1> Ohhh I cant believe this
<Luci3n> z9999 don't you prefer a gui
<linnyboy> beleive what?
<atomikulinu1> I seriously cant
<emilia> anyone want to help me with glslideshow? i changed the default folder to my pictures folder, which has ~200 images, but it keeps loading the same picture over and over again
<atomikulinu1> I need to get into webmin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207-119-202-77.dyn.centurytel.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<atomikulinu1> Hmm
<atomikulinu1> Is that some ban?
<sethk> jonah1980, lost+found is always added to an empty directory when you create a new file system.
<atomikulinu1> How can I edit the user/pass and how can I unblock myself from webmin :O
<gop> !uTorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uTorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> jonah1980, that's not an error, that's normal behavior
<jonah1980> sethk, really?
<johnpp> does anyone knows where can i go to use proxy?
<atomikulinu1> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<atomikulinu1> Ohhh
<sethk> jonah1980, yes. on an ext2 or ext3 file system, always
<atomikulinu1> *Sigh*
<dpt> aios: Did you upgrade the kernel, perhaps?
<aios> gop: isn't utorrent windows only?
<euuuuuu> fdmsojfosd
<jonah1980> sethk, ah weird, it's only a usb drive, i wanted to just completely blank it so i can back stuff up, it seems to have a few gig used up on nothing and this folder?
<sethk> the thing about not using webmin is political, and I wish people would stop confusing political with technical
<dpt> aios: If the low-level suspend isn't working, that's what I expect the problem to be
<z9999> Luci3n: I'm used to using unix (AT&T retiree) but I seem to have finally found a driver that would load and ndiswrapper -l shows doth driver and hardware present now.
<atomikulinu1> Okay webmin is uninstalled
<recon> Somebody just said something to me, but I missed it. could please repeat?
<jenda> Could someone help me sign a GPG key? I can't get it to work.
<sethk> jonah1980, "nothing in that folder" is of course normal.  it's for placing recovered files after an fsck
<aios> dpt: hmm. thats possible. i probably wouldnt have upgraded on purpuse, but i do have two choices of kernel in grub
<cypher1> has any one got Fn keys to work in Sony Vaio ?
<Luci3n> z9999 great news
<LjL> sethk: would you mind explaining what's up with that to me (in -offtopic)?
<jonah1980> sethk, i didn't realise that, i figured if it's an external backup drive it'd have nothing on there
<sethk> jonah1980, also, a few gigs are always used up by file system overhead
<dpt> aios: Just to check: Suspend to ram was working before?
<sethk> jonah1980, you can erase the lost+found directory but it won't buy you anything
<atomikulinu1> Ohhhhh somenoe please help lol
<atomikulinu1> For some reason I just cant do masquerading with iptables
<jonah1980> sethk - so am i best using ext3? i was told that fat32 couldn't support the full 160gb on linux over usb
<sethk> jonah1980, the file system overhead is also normal.  It sounds, actually, as if you don't have a problem.
<z9999> Luci3n: And what is the great news? I still can't get a wireless extension from iwconfig.
<sethk> jonah1980, you should never use fat unless you need to read/write from both linux and windows
<Luci3n> z999 sorry i thought you had it working
<aios> dpt: well, everything 'power management' allows for seemed to work fine
<jonah1980> sethk, i don't need to use the drive with windows, but is it ok in 1 partition on ext3? cos on fat someone said it would have to be in two partition
<sethk> jonah1980, you mean because of the size?  the biggest I've done with ext3 is 120, but I don't know of a limitation like that.
<dpt> aios: When you do the usual power management command, do you get the same symptoms as with what I suggested?
<recon> Is there any program to edit options of the ALT-F* terminals (in my case, tty1)?
<sethk> jonah1980, I would have to check.  in any event, definitely _don't_ use FAT, it has no permissions and is missing other important file system features.
<jonah1980> sethk, yeah the size - is there anyway i can check the limit or could you for me?
<sethk> jonah1980, let me take a look at the docs
<jonah1980> sethk, i don't wanna back stuff up and then get screwd over by it corrupting or something and it's not convenient in two partitions
<Kingsqueak> the limit on ext2/3 appears to be a 2TB filesystem
<z9999> Luci3n: No, but I've made some progress after downloading about 8 different drivers. Finally found one at Compaq who made the notebook we're working on, but could not get their newest version to work, and just happened to find a slightly older version that would load.
<jonah1980> sethk, thanks a lot = you've been loads of help, appreciated
<sethk> jonah1980, as Kingsqueak said, the limit is way higher than 160 gig
<kjodleik> I'm trying to build a new kernel on an ubuntu running on a virtual machine, but when I try to boot from that kernel it stops at the message "booting the kernel", any ideas?
<Kingsqueak> sorry that's 2TB with 1k blocks 8TB with 4k blocks
<sethk> Kingsqueak, either way, way higher than his requirements.
<Kingsqueak> it's a lot of pr0n no matter what
<sethk> Kingsqueak, it should choose 4k blocks automatically for larger sizes.
<dpt> aios: Another suggestion: try 'sudo pmi action suspend'
<GenNMX> I am trying to transfer files quickly through a gigabit crossover from Linux->Windows, but Samba is giving me ~50mbit/s and wu-ftpd is giving me ~10mbit/s. Both gigabit cards are on full-duplex, connected directly to each other.
<jonah1980> oh thanks that's good news - how come it's so low on fat32 then? and why is fat32 at such a dissadvantage to ext3? also is ext3 better than ext2?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<aios> dpt: no. its hard to describe though. in essence nothing happens (the fan/cpu stay on), but i get a black screen and a prompt to relogin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207-119*centurytel.net]  by apokryphos
<Unimatrix9> does ubuntu run on an lenovo 3000 c200? out of the box
<aios> dpt: i'll try that. (brb)
<Kingsqueak> the largest LUN I setup as a single fs has been only about 850Gb and there hasn't been any issue
<LadyNikon> is there a GUI for Bind?
<johnpp> does anyone knows where can i go to use proxy, please ? i am not doing nothing illegal or something like that.
<delire> i'm trying to repair a broken MBR using an Ubuntu Dapper LiveCD. i've mounted and chrooted into the partition i want to grub-install from but what was once a /dev/sda a few hours ago no longer appears in /dev/ on the chrooted partition. any ideas why it would've disappeared?
<GenNMX> LadyNikon: webmin has guis for a lot of stuff.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@207-119-202-77.dyn.centurytel.net *!*@207-119-75-110.dyn.centurytel.net]  by apokryphos
<ale[x] > Kingsqueak, go suck on a turkey leg :)
<Kingsqueak> I'm about to
<ale[x] > werd homie!
<LadyNikon> GenNMX: i dont see a webmin in the package manager
<kjodleik> LadyNikon: download it from www.webmin.com
<Kingsqueak> if any of you setup webmin, please, be sure it's listening on localhost only or is firewalled
<kjodleik> my servers are NATed and the webmin port is not mapped from the outside
<Kingsqueak> kjodleik: yeah there you go
<Unimatrix9> is there an ubuntu channel for the new macbook users? and ubuntu..
<Kingsqueak> it's handy but it's a large chunk of code to leave 'lying around' re: webmin
<atomikulinu1> hmm
<Corynick> Hey there guys!
<atomikulinu1> so does webmin work with ubuntu?
<kjodleik> webmin is universal even works with windows
<Kingsqueak> Unimatrix9: this might help http://tuxmobil.org/apple.html
<atomikulinu1> okay
<GenNMX> webmin works with Debian, so Webmin works with Ubuntu
<atomikulinu1> and webmin can do all that NAT and port fowarding stuff, yes?
<atomikulinu1> that masquerading
<Kingsqueak> atomikulinu1: you just want a GUI for firewall?
<atomikulinu1> because ive been trying to do masquerading for the past 6 hours
<atomikulinu1> I just need something that an do it
<Kingsqueak> atomikulinu1: try firestarter, it's a lot simpler
<atomikulinu1> Okay
<Kingsqueak> atomikulinu1: apt will have that
<Unimatrix9> ok thanx
<GenNMX> atomikulinu1: qtables.radom.org, very easy firewall setup
<atomikulinu1> cool
<atomikulinu1> ill try firestarter
<Corynick> I have some major problems, I have Dapper on my file server and recently some directories have been randomly disappearing and reappearing.....has anyone had the same troubles?
<atomikulinu1> if that doesnt wrok ill try what GenNMX said
<kjodleik> a friend of mine recommends clarkconnect distro for firewalling
<Kingsqueak> atomikulinu1: yeah 'apt-cache search iptables'  there are a few
<AdamTheCamper> Ehlo, when I try to copy large file my ubuntu freezes around 50%. Can anyone help?
<atomikulinu1> Nice
<atomikulinu1> Its not just the fact that I cant get internet sharing done
<soccrmastr> ok guys, i started up my laptop its running Xubuntu. I never save sessions, but I have been using abiword lately. every time i start up abiword starts up, my panel, and my bottom workspace tab doesnt open. i have to navigate through middle click. i looked through settings and cant get it to come back. how do I make it appear?
<eexp16> atomikulinu1: are you ignoring me?
<atomikulinu1> its the fact that theres people shouting at me lol
<atomikulinu1> eexp16: Nope
<atomikulinu1> ive tried everythig youve said
<meisam> hi guys i need to install IBM DB2 on my edgy
<meisam> how can i do it?
<meisam> i searched a lot
<Kingsqueak> atomikulinu1: actually   apt-cache search firewall
<meisam> no answer
<Kingsqueak> and it's turkey time for me
<eexp16> atomikulinu1: do you mind to take this to a separate channel?
<pitti> cypher1: did you try 'sudo echo foo > /proc/blah'?
<atomikulinu1> Setting up firestarter (1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3) ...
<meisam> IBM DB2 guys?
<atomikulinu1> hmm
<atomikulinu1> okay
<GenNMX> atomikulinu1: If you want a real powerful firewall, get Shorewall.
<atomikulinu1> #atomikus_trouble
<LjL> pitti: the sudo is either useless or ineffective there
<soccrmastr> panel/workspace tab guys?
<eexp16> atomikulinu1: okay
<LjL> pitti: the redirection is done by the shell, which is not running as root
<meisam> guys u dun have any idea of installing IBM DB2?
<LjL> pitti: sudo sh -c "echo foo > /proc/blah" does the trick (or "sudo -i" and then do it from there)
<juliux> hi i read at ubuntuforums that it is possible to enable the master mode at atheros wlan cards, but i get an error if i want to set the mode any ideas or hints?
<AdamTheCamper> Anyone knows why should ubuntu freeze when I copy a file from ntfs to xfs ?
<tom47> meisam have you been to >>>> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/db2luw/v9/index.jsp
<Corynick> I have some major problems, I have Dapper on my file server and recently some directories have been randomly disappearing and reappearing.....has anyone heard of this?
<milaks> Hi
<milaks> Although I've selected dictionary and program (aspell) in Settings->KDE Components->Spell Checker, when I type message in Kopete it doesnt reacts acordingly.
<milaks> Does anyone knows how to fix this?
<kads> Cirynick
<kads> corynick what do you mean by dissappering
<LjL> milaks: tried restarting kopete?
<delire> bah weird. a grub-install on a chrooted partition using a /proc/devices means you need to MAKEDEV your block devices all over again.
<Corynick> kads: they just seem to vanish
<skinnison> Anyone here know how to get sound working in eft?
<meisam> how can iuse ASP.net here?
<kads> Corynick: can you ls-a | grep  them
<AdamTheCamper> Nobody knows why my ubuntu freezes when I copy 700 mb movie from ntfs to xfs?
<delire> i mean to say a /proc/ mounted on a different partition
<kads> Corynick: or you can't see them in nautilus
<milaks> LjL: Several times
<LjL> AdamTheCamper: is it actually a local NTFS drive, or a Samba share?
<Corynick> kads: can't see them in nautilus
<kads> Corynick: ctrl+h
<CharlieSu> happy thanksgiving everyone
<AdamTheCamper> I tried ntfs, samba, even copy from cd
<kads> Corynick: try that
<AdamTheCamper> when i had ext3 it behaved the same
<Corynick> kads: is ctrl-h for hidden?
<LjL> AdamTheCamper: couldn't your HD be broken?
<kads> Corynick: yup
<Fer> hola
<kads> Corynick: also right click and refresh
<Corynick> kades: they are not hidden..tried that
<AdamTheCamper> LjL:  I tried ntfs, samba, even copy from cd
<AdamTheCamper> when i had ext3 it behaved the same
<pitti> LjL: I know, cypher1 asked some question in #ubuntu-devel, and I asked him whether this was the source of confusion
<LjL> pitti: ok, i see
<kads> Corynick: ok open up terminal and go to the directory
<spunconfuse> are there better irc programs for linux, other than xchat?
<AdamTheCamper> LjL: I dont know, its a new one, but system works fine...
<kads> Corynick: and then ls -a | grep nameofyourfile
<Corynick> kads: can we move to a less busy channel?
<LjL> AdamTheCamper: look at /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog (and perhaps other logs) for any hint. a trick is, assuming your drive is /dev/hda, something like "grep -i hda /var/log/*"
<kads> Corynick: I am fine here
<LjL> AdamTheCamper: i think you should also install "smartmontools", and run "smartctl -H" and "smartctl -A" on your drive to see if there might be anything suspicious
<cypher1> pitti, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<kads> Corynick:  the names highlight for me so np
<AdamTheCamper> LjL: Couldnt it be cause it is a sata hd?
<pitti> cypher1: you probably want to do 'echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/blah
<Corynick> kads: sounds good, i cant access my terminal at the moment as i am surface scanning the drive
<LjL> AdamTheCamper: uhm, i haven't the slightest idea, because i never dealt with SATA. however i did sometimes hear things to the effect that SATA support for some chips might not be quite fine
<kads> Corynick:  k
<kads> Corynick:  let me just tell you what could have happened
<Corynick> kads: these files are also SAMBA shared btw
<kads> Corynick:  ahhh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-228-78-255.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
<pierrebz> Cannot boot from this CD  please use CD2 or try a bios update... What do I do now?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kads> Corynick:  on the computer that they are saved did you give the directory and files read access to everybody
<aios> dpt: sorry, got a phone call. http://pastie.caboo.se/24147
<Corynick> kads: yes
<kads> Corynick: everybody
<Corynick> kads: yes
<Corynick> wide open
<kads> Corynick: try this add the username that you use to connect to the serving computer
<Corynick> kads: i cant even view the files from the serving computer
<pierrebz> Anyone here supporting ubuntu 6.10?
<dpt> aios: Do you have acpi support in your kernel at all?  Can you do ls /proc/acpi?
<kads> Corynick: hold on. For example I access my file server through a username called getter, on the fileserver I have a username configured called getter
<aios> dpt: what, that does exist
<aios> dpt: the kernel is 2.6.17-10-386
<kingace> i'm currently running dapper.. is it worth it to upgrade to edgy using the update manager?
<LjL> kingace: if there isn't anything that you need in Edgy, probably not
<kads> kingace: use apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get install -f
<spunconfuse> edgy has blender 2.42a :D
<proselyte> how good is ubuntu firewire support, specifically for an external hard drive
<Corynick> kads: i store all of my files under one directory on my serving computer, but it is only some of the subdirectories that i am unable to see, all of which i could view/edit two days ago
<kingace> what are significant new features under edgy?
<kingace> also when is fawn supposed to come out?
<LjL> kingace: this might be a good place to look https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy
<kads> COrynick: again is the username on the client computer on the fileserver
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell kingace about schedule | kingace, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Corynick> kads: yes
<dpt> aios: Weird.  On the log you posted, the key line is /etc/acpi/sleep.sh: line 39: echo: write error: Resource temporarily unavailable.  This line is the one I had you do manually before
<kingace> LHL: thanks
<kads> Corynick: hmm, what about the access level of this user
<kingace> *LJL
<proselyte> how is firewire hard drive support
<tom47> kingace https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<kads> Corynick: that is weird! can you paste bin the ls -a of that directory
<Corynick> kads: complete access is enabled
<dpt> aios: I think I'm running out of ideas.
<johnpp> anyone can help me please ? about proxy in ubuntu
<Corynick> kads: i have an 80gig drive and my surface scan is taking forever
<johnpp> please ?
<kads> Corynick: I don't know how to speed it up srry
<aios> dpt: well, thank you very much for trying. you gave me a few keywords to play with, so i'll see what i can learn
<Corynick> kads: could bad sectors on a drive etc. cause that kind of problem?
<proselyte> has anyone gotten a firewire hard drive working with ubuntu?
<emilia> anyone want to help me with glslideshow? i changed the default folder to my pictures folder, which has ~200 images, but it keeps loading the same picture over and over again
<spunconfuse> how did you all learn so much about linux? How can I obtain such knowledge?
<kads> Corynick: If you suspect bad sectors run fdisk
<kads> Corynick: or just restart the computers
<kads> Corynick: restarting will check the sectors
<Corynick> kads: tried restarting
* NaMcO^ : bye vado a giocare a gunbound !!! a dopo forse
<pierrebz> Can someone point me to ubuntu boot problem faq please?
<CharlieSu> spunconfuse: reading..  goto Barnes and Nobles and get a book on Server management..
<kads> Corynick: what are you files called
<kads> Corynick: give a example name
<SGL> Hello! Question: How do I play a .wav file on ubuntu command line?
<CharlieSu> spunconfuse: It takes years to really understand the ins and outs of linux..
<Corynick> kads: a file or direcotry?
<manmadha> hiii i have installed mono to do asp programs .....But i have no idea how to use it......can any one tell me about the sequence of steps to be followed .....
<SGL> How do I play a .wav file on ubuntu command line?
<manmadha> SGL, through totem
<ahmed> hello world
<CharlieSu> spunconfuse: did you get that?
<metatag> hello all ..
<spunconfuse> CharlieSu,  server management, interesting.  I'll probably never run a server for anyone.  Though I like the idea of using linux for my desktop.   I read alot of the beginner guids at LDP.  Do you think It would help me much to setup a server and read up on server management?
<kads> Corynick: both
<metatag> how do i set my computer to shutdown in 3 hours?
<SGL> Thanks manmadha... installing now :)
<pierrebz> man shutdown
<CharlieSu> spunconfuse: yes..  because all of linux is run on services..  even the desktop is run ontop of xorg...   you need ot understand how linux does things like runlevels...
<Corynick> kads: for example production/company/1653g.qpw
<metatag> pierrebz: do you have the command with arguments?
<CharlieSu> spunconfuse: BRB..  5 mins
<kads> Corynick: when did this problem start did you install any nautilus plugins?
<pierrebz> not here..
<spunconfuse> CharlieSu,  I do want to become more competant using linux.    sounds like there might be alot to learn.
<Corynick> kads: no installations
<pierrebz> dont have linux running
<tom47> spunconfuse coming here is a very fine first step ..... the next step is to look at the ubuntu documentation and then maybe peruse some online resources .... this is a good thing to go through http://www.chongluo.com/books/rute/
<techwhore> anyone here knows if you may use pam_keyring to store your ssh passwords in the keyring ?
<kads> Corynick: are you running any antiviruses
<Corynick> kads: nop
<manmadha> hiii i have installed mono to do asp programs .....But i have no idea how to use it......can any one tell me about the sequence of steps to be followed .....
<metatag> i want my computer to automatically shutdown in 3 hours .. can anybody help?
<metatag> pierrebz: oic
<kads> Corynick: what are the operating systems of both the computers
<ScribbleJ> metatag: man shutdown
<kads> Corynick: can you see the files on the server
<Corynick> kads: file server=ubuntu dapper  client=windows xp pro
<metatag> ScribbleJ: do you have the specific command? is it a cron job?
<Corynick> kads: been running fine for months
<spunconfuse> tom47 right on, thanks  I'll pick threw this site.
<kads> Corynick: can you give me your samba conf
<kads> Corynick: paste this in pastebin.com
<ScribbleJ> metatag, something like: sudo shutdown -h -t 4500
<Corynick> kads: surface scan still runnning
<ScribbleJ> That's a little more than three hours, 4500 seconds.
<metatag> ScribbleJ: thanks mate
<kads> Corynick: oh yeah forgot
<kads> Corynick: there is not much I can do without specifics man
<kads> Corynick: srry
<techwhore> anyone here knows if you may use pam_keyring to store your ssh passwords in the keyring ?
<Corynick> kads: yes i realize that, the surface scan is getting there..this thing has got me stumped
<kads> Corynick: same here
<Corynick> kads: i'm actually hoping for a bad drive...at least that would explain it
<kads> Corynick: yeah but not likely though because you haen't gotten any error reports. rite?
<SGL> Do I have to install something to make totem work?}
<Corynick> kads: no error reports
<SGL> I installed totem but I get errors when I use it
<kads> Corynick: how about logs?
<manmadha> SGL, u have to install w32 codecs
<ScribbleJ> SGL, what kind of errors?  Are you just missing codecs?
<SGL> uhhhh
<kads> Corynick: /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslo.log
<kads> Corynick: /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog.log
<nikin> hy
<SGL> illegal instruction in mt19937_i386_mmx_2
<kads> nikin hy
<SGL> anAnd one more like that
<nikin> anyone using ubuntu with enlightement?
<kads> nikin: I do
<hentai> 'lo ubuntu
<Corynick> kads: i havent got any errors, but i have not restarted my pc 30 times yet for it to do any scans
<kads> nikin: its awesome
<nikin> kads: i cannot find the menu
<ScribbleJ> Hrmmmm.... SGL, sounds nasty.  mt19937 is a random number generator.  I can't imagine why it'd glitch.
<kads> nikin: rightlick spacebar
<nikin> nor the debian menu, and btw no other menu
<SGL> ohw and one more
<nikin> just 1 sec
<kads> corynick: you can force it by running fdisk ... I think
<SGL> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: No such file or directory
<SGL> That also
<nikin> i start enlightement
<Corynick> kads: okay, i'll give it a go
<Corynick> kads: i'm using a thrid party surface scan
<kads> corynick: k good luck
<SGL> ScribbleJ: Do you know what that meant?
<SGL> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: No such file or directory
<ScribbleJ> SGL, it means the enlightenment sound daemon isn't running.
<AnthonyG> Hello everyone , I have a quick question , Does the Ubuntu Image have a partitioning tool?
<SGL> enlighenment?
<SGL> (btw... I use Xubuntu)
<ScribbleJ> Starting it might be as simple as typing esd at the command prompt -- BUT I didn't answer at first because I honestly know jack about it.
<SGL> ok :)
<ScribbleJ> I use Xubuntu as well, with Xgl and Compiz -- LOVE it. :)
<SGL> nah... command not found :P
<SGL> Ok
<ScribbleJ> But I don't use totem. :(
<Bilange> AnthonyG, yeah, gparted is on the LiveCD
<SGL> I just use it because it's on a shitty computer :)
<manmadha> AnthonyG, yaa there is any option to divide the drives
<SGL> Hahaha
<delire> i'm writing a Blender manual. does anyone know if there is a way in Ubuntu to include the mouse cursor in a screenshot?
<Bilange> (or is it gpartd?)
<SGL> Ohw... I have to eat
<SGL> Thanks for the help!
<SGL> Now i'm a small step further
<SGL> cya
<spunconfuse> is there anything missing in xubuntu?
<ScribbleJ> ...if you can call that "Help."
<AnthonyG> Bilange: Great , Thank you :)
<ScribbleJ> Spunconfuse -- no, it's just Ubuntu with Xfce as the default desktop.
<meisam> sorry guys do i need to install XSP for ASP.net?
<spunconfuse> I heard xubuntu used less resources.
<spunconfuse> is it better than using gnome?
<ScribbleJ> Xfce4 is generally considered to be more lightweight than KDE or Gnome.
<ScribbleJ> "Better" is up to you.
<spunconfuse> ScribbleJ  all the software runs on it though?
<ScribbleJ> Yes, you can run anything you like on it - but if you stick to using your ususal gnome apps it will load the gnome libraries and you don't save much over using gnome.
<ScribbleJ> :)
<spilio> hola
<spunconfuse> ScribbleJ interesting.  thanks
<ScribbleJ> I am addicted to konqueror, so I use it regardless, and I still prefer xfce. :)
<ScribbleJ> spunconfuse :
<ScribbleJ> Here's how you can try it out:
<ScribbleJ> Just: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<NegativeSpace> In my home folder I seem to have a few folders named core.<some numbers>, which are rather large. Can anyone tell me what they are and if I can delete them safely?
<ScribbleJ> That'll keep all your existing stuff in place, but you'll haev the option when you log in to pick "afce" as a session on the login screen.
<ScribbleJ> "xfce"
<spunconfuse> cool
<ScribbleJ> At which point you're basically running xubuntu.  Yuo can switch back by picking "gnome" at the login screen.
<Music_Shuffle> What's better about the other managers?
<riddlebox> how can I tell what filesystem is on a partition/drive?
<ScribbleJ> Music - it's mostly personal preference.  I suggest trying them out.
<Phuzion> Is there a package that I can install with apt to get flash working on firefox?
<riddlebox> Phuzion, check out easyubuntu
<pierrebz> Where can i find some troubleshooting information for failing to boot of iso?
<Music_Shuffle> ScribbleJ, which all exist besides xfce? (Tried that)
<ScribbleJ> Phuzion: sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<Phuzion> riddlebox, where do I find easyubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> And I have Gnome and KDE already installed
<Phuzion> ScribbleJ:  Thanks
<spunconfuse> I got flash9 working by extracting the flash9 file into the .mozilla directory.
<nikin> re
<riddlebox> Phuzion, I forget the link, but if you search for easyubuntu in google it will come up
<nikin> i have managed, but it was middlebutton
<Phuzion> thanks
<ScribbleJ> Music Shuffle: those are the big ones, but there are some others.... fluxbox is popular mostly for being really lightweight.
<Music_Shuffle> So that's what...sudo apt-get install fluxbox*?
<Phuzion> ScribbleJ:  Can't find the package
<spunconfuse> thanks for all the help and information everyone.  I gota run.  l8r all.
<Phuzion> What repository is it in?
<pierrebz> ?
<Arepie> yesterday.. i did get OpenGL and 3d randering with open driver ati.. but today.. the driver isn't working.. i didn't changed anything
<ScribbleJ> flashplugin-nonfree
<ScribbleJ> Sorry
<ScribbleJ> <- Sucks
<Phuzion> Thanks
<ScribbleJ> It's in multiverse. :)
<b14ck73425> anyone having trouble with flash support for firefox?
* cmweb wishes every one a Happy Thanksgiving 8-)
<cmweb> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ScribbleJ> Phuzion is. :P
<NegativeSpace> In my home folder I seem to have a few folders named core.<some numbers>, which are rather large. Can anyone tell me what they are and if I can delete them safely?
<b14ck73425> help with firefox flash support?
<spilio> hola
<pierrebz> OK how do I get past the fact that I cant boot off the ISO cd?
<ScribbleJ> NegativeSpace, yes,y ou can delete them.
<spilio> alguien habla espaol?
<ScribbleJ> They are leftovers from previous kernel crashes.
<Phuzion> spilio, yo hablo espanol, que necesita?
<NegativeSpace> ScribbleJ: Can you tell me what they are?
<ScribbleJ> NegativeSpace, whent he linux kernel crashes, it dumps all it's information in memory into that file, so you can investigate why it crashed.
<pierrebz> Where else can I go for information about getting UBUNTU to boot?
<spilio> Phuzion:  solo necesitaba que alguien dijera mi nick, no suena mi xchat
<ScribbleJ> For people who have to ask what it is, it's nothing important. :)
<cmweb> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<NegativeSpace> ScribbleJ: Thanks dude.
<pierrebz> ty
<jerp> gobble-gobble!!
<NineTeen67Comet> Grrrr .. I've got this old box running well, BUT .. it's legacy nvidia card (GeForce GTS/Pro is not playing nice .. I get the white nvidia screen, and a perfect computer, but no GLX (Missing on display 0.0) .. help? My xorg.conf has nvidia and the dri is # out ..
<spilio> bye @ll ;)
<GenNMX> Alright I figured out one thing wrong with my gigabit, it was set to 100. I tried ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000, but it says "Cannot set new settings: Invalid argument"
* NineTeen67Comet GeForce2 (NV15)
<cmweb> !geForce2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geForce2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> spilio:  por favor explica tu problemo un poco mas, yo no comprendo que tu necesita
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ScribbleJ> Genmx, I came in the middle here and I don't knwo that command, but did you try it with sudo on the front?
<ScribbleJ> You're changing eth0, it's gunna need root.
<NineTeen67Comet> cmweb: grin .. that is about all I've gotten out of it too .. Think I might remove nvidia-glx-legacy and manually install an older nvidia driver from nvidia.com ..
<NegativeSpace> ScribbleJ: How can I explore these files?
<GenNMX> ScribbleJ: Already logged in as root.
<Corynick> kaja:
<ScribbleJ> Gennmx, I'll shut up then.
<cmweb> NineTeen67Comet, possible if the drivers are compatibal yeah
<LjL> Phuzion, please keep this channel english-only, or it'd be a mess - tell people to join national channels
<ScribbleJ> NegativeSpace, TBH I can't tell you much more about them -- if you google for core dump, someone else probably can.
<Phuzion> Alright
<NegativeSpace> ScribbleJ: Okay. Thanks anyway.
<NineTeen67Comet> cmweb: I had it installed awile back fine then I dinked with the box enough I broke it and had to re-install .. it sucks cuz everything is kicking butt, BUT that .. lol
<voidmage> When i search for a song in katapult and it adds it to amarok, amarok then says the file does not exist
<cmweb> NineTeen67Comet, what all did you mess around with
<Corynick> has anyone had a problem with directories disappearing in dapper??
<grndslm> Question...aren't the left and right alt keys supposed to have the same function?  because if i try using the right alt & F10 to maximize, it doesn't
<cmweb> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<idigtal> im using kubuntu and how would i install flash player plugin into konqueror
<CharlieSu> does anyone know how to extract a .iso for a xbox game in linux?  Does linux have fatx support?
<ScribbleJ> grndslam, they are different keys for window managers.  Wheny ou use a window manager function like minimize, it's going to treat them like different keys.
<NineTeen67Comet> cmweb: Nothing much on this install .. used sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-legacy then did nvidia-xconfig .. restarted the box (to make sure the new kernel was selected) and got the nvidia screen .. thought it was all good until I did glxgears and got the load of GLX not loaded or what not ..
<syntaxx> anyone here who can help me triple booting windows xp, ubuntu and freebsd?
<idigtal> Does anybody know how to install flash player plugin into konqueror
<Phuzion> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ScribbleJ> Grndslam, there might be a setting in enlightenment to change that -- I do not use gnome often enough to say.  Sorry.
<cmweb> bbl
<grndslm> ScribbleJ....alt & F10 maximizes in metacity...but the right alt & F10 doesn't...but alt should provide the same function, just like both shifts and multiple function keys
<ScribbleJ> Idigital, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Phuzion> syntaxx, what do you need specifically?  a tutorial?
<ScribbleJ> idigital, then in Konwueror, go to settings, go tot he plugins tab, and tell it to rescan.
<syntaxx> Phuzion: yeah i installed freebsd and it doesnt detect my ubuntu
<Phuzion> did you modify your bootloader config file yet?
<Phuzion> (grub, lilo, whatever else you might be using)
<grndslm> my point is that the right alt-key doesn't really do anything....can you guys use your right alt-keys?
<syntaxx> Phuzion: no FreeBSD boot manager is not that friendly
<syntaxx> hehe
<Phuzion> I'd suggest installing Grub
<Phuzion> It's compatible with FreeBSD, afaik
<syntaxx> Phuzion: ok.. so how can i boot to my ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> grndslm, mine works...>.>...
<jerp> I hate it that when you open a window, it's apparently forced to the left edge on the screen
<syntaxx> Phuzion: i only have a install cd of ubuntu
<ScribbleJ> Hrm
<seb-> how make xchat-gnome automatically connect to certain channels?
<Phuzion> syntaxx, you'll need to have a bootloader find it before you can boot to it
<idigtal> I did that but it still show no sign off installing of the plugin for flash player
<ScribbleJ> Maybe I'm mistaken and I just have the same symptoms, didn't realize it was a problem.
<Phuzion> ps, I gotta go, happy thanksgiving to everyone
<idigtal> Scribble I did that but it still show no sign off installing of the plugin for flash player
<Music_Shuffle> Later Phuzion
<ScribbleJ> idigital, you've managed to exhaust my knowledge of the situation.  Perhaps someone else knows.
<grndslm> Music_Shuffle:  what does your right alt-key actually do?  could you give me an example so i could try
<idigtal> "/home/idigtal/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux
<idigtal> this is what i have install and placed at
<Music_Shuffle> 
<Music_Shuffle> Try...ctrl + alt + shift + 1956, should give you what I just typed.
<DjViper> idigtal :)
<idigtal> and i went to konversation > scan for new plugins
<Music_Shuffle> Works on both alt keys for me, and both ctrl and both shifts.
<DjViper> guys, burning .iso files, what do I use?
<CharlieSu> Anyone have a modded Xbox?
<Music_Shuffle> DjViper, k3b?
<idigtal> its still ask me to download flash player and install it
<witless> anyone care to recommend a "password safe" program that i can store passwords in?
<idigtal> anybody >?
<voidmage> When i search for a song in katapult and it adds it to amarok, amarok then says the file does not exist
<grndslm> Music_Shuffle:  nope, not even when i use the left alt-key
<Music_Shuffle> witless, kde has a wallet program that does that...are you on Gnome?
<Music_Shuffle> grndslm, then I have no idea what's wrong...is it your keyboard or just your keymaps maybe?
<grndslm> Music_Shuffle:  do both of your alt-keys act in the same manner?
<DjViper> Music_Shuffle: okay, thanks
<grndslm> or do they have different purposes?
<seb-> how make xchat-gnome automatically connect to certain channels?
<voidmage> Does anybody in here have a copy of systemcall.pl for xchat?
<tom47> syntaxx try working your way thorugh this .... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Cheery> How could I find out a frequence of words appearing in file? words are separated by spaces.
<idigtal> Anybody know how to install plugins in to Konversation? Specfically with Flashplayer?
<Cheery> Just asking whether there is such program which can do that.
<syntaxx> tom47: thanks
<jerp> NineTeen67Comet, do you have the beryl icon on the desktop?
<idigtal> ahh ha I solved!
<witless> Music_Shuffle: i'm on gnome
<idigtal> Happy Thanksgiving to all . Enjoy your feast!
<idigtal> Anybody know how to update Kubuntu?
<idigtal> Because i can't able to listen and music / sound
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pet> t
<pet> t
<pet> t
<pet> t
<pet> t
<pet> t
<pet> t
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.151.195]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<idigtal> To be more specfic it say "
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<idigtal> To be more specfic it say "Mixer cannot be found"
<mydani> Hello! Is there a way to get Flash9 working on an AMD64 with Edgy?
<AfterDeath> what the?
<Corynick> has anyone had a problem with directories disappearing in dapper??
<LjL> AfterDeath: has been doing it since long, that's why i opped myself before he even started ;)
<Music_Shuffle> Corynick, nope. >.>
<Ayabara> is it possible to plug in an equalizer at alsa level? I have bad hearing in high freq, and it would be nice if all my apps could use the same eq :-)
<IndyGUnFreak> ha anyone gotten Edgy to permanently enable DMA on a DVD drive?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pet!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d leo]  by LjL
<IndyGUnFreak> i've tried editing hdparm.conf, but i still have to turn DMA on everytime I start a DVD
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<idigtal> anybody know what my sound not able to work it say "<Mixer cannot be found"?
<notwist_> anyone here running xubuntu?
<Cheery> I wonder why I never get any answers from a channel with people more than 500...
<Ayabara> and question 2. azureus crashes immediately when I start it. anyone else had this problem?
<Corynick> seen kads
<Cheery> http://www.google.fi/search?q=word+frequency+counter+linux&hl=fi&hs=rXd&lr=&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&start=0&sa=N Here's something which I'd be looking for but they seem bulky and ugly.
<Cheery> Oh well, maybe there's no choice but DIY
<notwist> Ayabara: have you tried rtorrent?
<NineTeen67Comet> jerp: No beryl/xgl/compiz stuff on this box (had it going, but the window borders kept taking a hike on me and this is going to me mother in law so she needs no quirks) ..
* NineTeen67Comet me=my
<CharlieSu> Anyone here have a modded Xbox Original ?  I have a question about uploading games with linux..
<Ayabara> notwist: no. I used ktorrent at first, and now I use utorrent under wine. that's the one that has given me best speeds
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<sportman> is this the room for ubuntu edgy support?
<manmadha> hiii i have installed mono to do asp programs .....But i have no idea how to use it......can any one tell me about the sequence of steps to be followed .....
<IndyGUnFreak> sure sportsman.
<triceratops> hi all
<eisenhorst> hi
<Ayabara> notwist: text based? hmm. I don't know if I'm ready for a text bittorrent client yet :-)
<redeeman> manmadha: you do know mono is only for asp.net rigjt?
<manmadha> redeeman, yaaaa
<sportman> im looking to install vmware workstation
<ScribbleJ> Ayabara, I use ktorrent and it has worked well.  I used btdownloadcurses previously.
<notwist> Ayabara: its really not that hard
<sportman> but I have no idea what to do
<sportman> i also have seen soemthing about compiling kernel headers
<sportman> and things
<manmadha> redeeman, how to run the programs in mono?
<sportman> but i have no idea
<Ayabara> ScribbleJ: ok. ktorrent don't give me speeds anywhere near utorrent
<redeeman> manmadha: asp.net is for web stuff, you setup mod_mono for that, or use xsp
<triceratops> i have just installed ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft.  any know the root password ?  It wasn't mentioned during the installation.
<redeeman> triceratops: there are none, use sudo
<Ayabara> notwist: I'll take a look
<manmadha> redeeman, ya i have installed mod_mono after ..?
<mydani> triceratops, just "sudo passwd" to reset the passwd
<jerp> a root pass is something you make
<IndyGUnFreak> trice, ubuntu uses Sudo
<cntb> windows has dialer.exe to simply dial out thru modem-fax. what is on linux ubuntu  kde ?
<jerp> root pass user
<redeeman> manmadha: then setup a site in your apache, and run it
<Zylche> IndyGUnFreak, sudo me a sandwich
<triceratops> mydani: thx
<IndyGUnFreak> lol zy
<brianski_> anyone running ubuntu on niagara?
<sportman> so any idea on vmware workstation?
<manmadha> redeeman, ohh god i dont know that....can u plz tell me the process?
<notwist> Ayabara: it's by far the best client i've tried, and i've tried a lot
<Corynick> dows ubuntu have a scandisk utility?
<brianski_> Corynick: fsck
<jerp> cory yes
<sizzam> sportman: you're having trouble installing vmware-workstation?
<sportman> yes sizzam
<sportman> i have no idea how to go about it
<Zylche> brianski_, either that was a reply, or you're needing to go into the naughty corner again.
<jerp> mine went off lastnight, it told me I had booted 30 times and was checking
<sportman> i have the tar for 5.52-29772
<Ayabara> notwist: I have dled it now, and I'm stuck at the startupscreen :-D
<brianski_> Zylche: why can't it be both?
<redeeman> manmadha: you will probably want to use mod_mono - im sure it includes a sample configuration for apache, but i don't use ubuntu, so i don't know, but im sure the mono site and mod_mono distribution contains documentation
<notwist> Ayabara: lol
<sizzam> sportman: you need a c compiler and the linux kernel headers.  so, before you start the install do this:    sudo aptitude install linux-headers build-essential
<Ayabara> kinda like when I got stuck in vim
<Zylche> brianski_, you only have 1 slot left for an attitude.
<notwist> Ayabara: just "sudo apt-get install rtorrent"
<Zylche> Your core temperature can't flucuate that much!
<sizzam> sportman: after you install those two packages, you should be able to kick off the vmware installer, you have to do it from the command line
<manmadha> redeeman, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok thank u
<redeeman> manmadha: hang on a minute, ill get you a link
<notwist> Ayabara: then run "rtorrent -p [your listening port] -[listening port again] "
<sportman> ok
<brianski_> fsck /dev/zylche
<sportman> give me a second
<manmadha> ok
<Zylche> pff
<Zylche> <_<
<sportman> any chance we can talk in pm sizzam ?
<brianski_> ;)
<Ayabara> notwist: done that and started it. how do I exit?
<sizzam> sportman: yep, i was just going to tell you to do that
<Zylche> chown -hR sandwich /*
<notwist> Ayabara: ctrl+q i think
<notwist> Ayabara: there's a pretty good manual for it on their webpage
<notwist> Ayabara: basically you use backspace to import a torrent, the arrows up and down to select
<notwist> Ayabara: arrow right brings up the peer list, etc. - you'll become pretty comfortable with it real fast
<notwist> Ayabara: also the backspace importing supports wildcard so you could import for example /home/notwist/Desktop/*.torrent
<notwist> or just *
<notwist> but you'll get errors from all the files that are not torrents :)
<Ayabara> notwist: ok. got it started now. have you put much stuff in .rtorrent.rc? I think all I need at first is to set dl limit, ul limit, and directories
<Ayabara> ok
<notwist> Ayabara: i have never changed that file
<notwist> Ayabara: i use the ASD and ZXC buttons to limit my upload
<Ayabara> notwist: ok. getting offtopic now, but I'll try it out. thanks :-)
<notwist> A = +1 Z = -1
<notwist> S = +5 X = -5
<notwist> i think you get the system if you look at your keyboard :)
<notwist> Ayabara: also, there's no beating a text based client when it comes to perfomance ;)
<Ayabara> notwist: this is fun :-D
<notwist> Ayabara: it's great to know too if you're going to setup a seedbox sometime on a text based system
<anto> how on earth do i install pecl?
<anto> anyone active her?
<IndyGUnFreak> sudo apt-get install pecl?
<notwist> Ayabara: also you can press -> and then "o" to bring up the tracker menu, ptyping a * will activte/deactivate the selected tracker
<anto> it can't find the package :S
<notwist> Ayabara: deactivating a tracker can be nifty on private trackers that record your data ;)
<Ayabara> notwist: ok. never done that in other clients, so I probably won't need it
<IndyGUnFreak> what is pcl?
<IndyGUnFreak> pecl
<anto> its a extension from PHP
<w3ccv> bg
<anto> its installed by default in php 5.1.4 >
<IndyGUnFreak> not sure, sorry
<anto> but sudo apt-get install only provides php 5.1.2
<voidmage> Azureus won't start now
<manmadha> redeeman, hee....can u give me the link..?
<notwist> anto: tried reloading the sources?
<Ayabara> notwist: a torrent will dl to the dir I started it from?
<voidmage> Azureus gets through the splash and as soon as it loads the main screen it closes
<voidmage> What would I do to trace it or something?
<notwist> anyone here knows how i add shortcuts to the Xfce bar at the top? i cant drag and drop them :/
<Arrick> whats the command to delete linux partitions?
<notwist> Ayabara: i think it downloads to the folder you were in when you started rtorrent in the console, often your ~
<Ayabara> ok
<anto> notwist what do you mean?
<azcazandco> hey folks ca anyone tell me why this install of ubuntu is taking over 2 hrs?
<voidmage> How can I found out why azureus isn't starting?
<notwist> anto: i tried Xfce, there was a firefox shortcut there by default in the top bar, but i couldnt drag and drop anything from the "applications" menu which had terminal and all that stuff
<IndyGUnFreak> azc, are you running a 100mhz pc?
<notwist> azcazandco: your computer sucks? ;)
<Kenas> hi
<IndyGUnFreak> lol
<Kenas> i am new user of ubuntu
<azcazandco> no a amd64bit 3200 with 2gb ram
<anto> Okej, i will return soon going to eat
<Kenas> i have just installed edgy 6.10
<IndyGUnFreak> well, i'd saysomething went wrong.
<IndyGUnFreak> restart, try again
* sportman curses vmware
<Music_Shuffle> azcazandco, then you've got a problem.
<notwist> azcazandco: what does it say then?
<sportman> this is the only real problem i have had with ubuntu edgy
<azcazandco> is about my 3rd attempt
<notwist> azcazandco: isnt there any error message?
<manmadha> redeeman, hee u there?
<azcazandco> gotta nip out though so wills ee how it is when I get back
<rickyfingers> azcazandco: I had to update bios before edgy install would work
<azcazandco> k
<azcazandco> brb
<Kenas> How to Configure Network with Edgy 6.10 to other pc's ???
<Rochvellon> hi
<Arrick> what is the command to delete ubuntu partitions?
<rickyfingers> azcazandco: amd 64 x2 - asus mobo
<notwist> Kenas: do you mean sharing files with windows computers?
<notwist> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rickyfingers> !smba
<calamari> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGUnFreak> azc, are you downloadint the 64bit version?
<Ayabara> notwist: rtorrent is _great_ !
<manmadha> !mod_mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod_mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manmadha> !mono_md
<notwist> !samba | Kenas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono_md - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !mono
<ubotu> Kenas: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<notwist> Ayabara: yep
<rickyfingers> !phish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manmadha> !mono_mod
<Arrick> what is the command to delete ubuntu partitions?
<w3ccv> bow do I get WiFi with 128bit WEP withy Edgy 6.10  ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono_mod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSLappy> Arrick, have you tried qtparted?  or on the CLI, fdisk
<calamari> I can't remember.. how much disk space does the default installation of Ubuntu take?  About 2 gb, plus extra for swap?
<Arrick> AWOSLappy command line
<Ayabara> notwist: I don't think it uses as much resources as azureus either ;-)
<notwist> calamari: something like that
<Luci3n> ubotu do you know anything ???? ;)
<apokryphos> calamari: around 1.8 gigs, yeah. Plus swap.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you know anything ???? ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<notwist> calamari: xubuntu takes about 1,5
<IndyGUnFreak> i think 2gb would be minimum
<AWOSLappy> Arrick fdisk
<rickyfingers> Arrick: just re-format
<notwist> Ayabara: NOTHING uses as much resources as azureus
<Music_Shuffle> Fluxbox is supposed to be really quick and leightweight, isn't it?
<cntb> anyone used SWAT ? smba thru web ?
<manmadha> redeeman, ok dude..... i am leaving now///////
<notwist> Music_Shuffle: Xfce is pretty neat too
<IndyGUnFreak> i don't like fluxbox.
<manmadha> byee
<calamari> my stepmother wants Linux for a Christmas present.. it's really cool :)
<apokryphos> Music_Shuffle: fluxbox is very lightweight, indeed
<AWOSLappy> How do I get Firefox 2 on to Dapper?
<notwist> calamari: lol, cheap for you :)
<Music_Shuffle> apokryphos, then why's it so...slow for me? >.>
<AWOSLappy> calamari, wow.  my grandmother got Linux for her birthday -- and she LOVED IT!
<IndyGUnFreak> Awos, i was never able to get it to work.
<apokryphos> Music_Shuffle: insanely slow PC? ;-)
<notwist> AWOSLappy: just open the Synaptic packet handler
<AWOSLappy> notwist, um, packet?
<calamari> notwist: well, sure.  But cool, because she has been in Windows hell for a while now and she wants out.  I'm really excited
<Rochvellon> if got a problem: i'm using ubuntu 6.10 and firefox won't be closed correctly. only if i close it manually i'm able to reopen the ff.
<AWOSLappy> notwist, oh oh you mean package.  I was going to open ethereal :P
<Music_Shuffle> apokryphos, nuh uh...KDE runs just fine.  Flux lags insanely though.
<apokryphos> Music_Shuffle: well run a top and see what's eating what up.
<No-Face> hi , i'd just like to know if there's a way to install ubuntu without loading the desktop ! that friggin PC is too crappy to launch it all the way :'(
<Music_Shuffle> Run a what..?
<notwist> AWOSLappy: um sry :P
<apokryphos> Music_Shuffle: 'top'
<AWOSLappy> notwist np :)
<voidmage> Any way I can figure out why azureus doesn't start?
<Music_Shuffle> ./Nub and needs to know what that is, and how to. ;P
<AWOSLappy> No-Face try the alternate install CD.
<cntb> ubuntu wont surf on some new notebooks
<cntb> who will raise the glove
<notwist> _anyone_ here running Xfce that can tell me how i add new items to the top bar? :S
<syntaxx> No-Face: sudo apt-get remove gdm? heh
<AWOSLappy> Music_Shuffle, go to a terminal, or CTRL+ALT+F2, I don't care how, just get to a command prompt.  and type the word top in.
<apokryphos> notwist: #xubuntu
<killown> how I do to set xserver-xgl to use as server X?
<AWOSLappy> notwist, try #xubuntu ?
<calamari> notwist: check out this quote: http://rafb.net/paste/results/kvkyF816.html
<AWOSLappy> Oh oops :P
<cntb> builtin netcards rt8168 not detected by edgy
<IndyGUnFreak> it says Top: -N required qrgument
<No-Face> AWOSLappy is there no magic line i can type ?
<notwist> calamari: what about it?
<AWOSLappy> No-Face, um, not as far as I know.
<calamari> notwist: did you read it?
<notwist> calamari: well yeah
<AWOSLappy> calamari, oh heavens what mailing list was that on?  ubuntu-n00bs?
<calamari> AWOSLappy: mailing list?
<No-Face> AWOSLappy syntaxx whoa , what is it ?
<voidmage> Quick question, what do I use for a startup script?
<AWOSLappy> calamari, yeah >
<calamari> AWOSLappy: That was an email my stepmother sent me, wanting Linux for Christmas
<No-Face> AWOSLappy ok , i'll get the alternate then I guess ! thz a lot !
<calamari> AWOSLappy: well, part of the mail anyways
<Music_Shuffle> AWOSLappy, biggest usage is 6% by FF on KDE...total usage sums to about 30%.  No way it should lag with that.
<AWOSLappy> No-Face np :)
<AWOSLappy> calamari ahhh.
<AWOSLappy> Music_Shuffle you're right.
<AWOSLappy> Music_Shuffle, and memory?
<calamari> anyhow thanks for the size estimate
<Music_Shuffle> 30 mb by FF, rest counting that sums to about 150 of 512.
<AWOSLappy> Music_Shuffle wow.  and MHz?
<Music_Shuffle> For stats?  Or the proc in general?
<Music_Shuffle> In general, its a 2.4B Northwood P4.  And its running KDE fine, same with Gnome.  Did I install Flux wrong? >.>
<IndyGUnFreak> Flux doesn't work for me either..
<AWOSLappy> Music_Shuffle, wow this is in Fluxbox?
<sethk> Music_Shuffle, your lag is not caused by your load
<AWOSLappy> Music_Shuffle, I have no clue what the problem is.
<IndyGUnFreak> 2.4ghz Athlon, 1gb RAM, KDE, Gnome, Xcfe run perfectly
<sethk> Music_Shuffle, not caused by the window manager either
<sethk> IndyGUnFreak, that's a configuration issue.
<AWOSLappy> Music_Shuffle, /join #fluxbox?
<Music_Shuffle> Right, that's why I'm wondering...did I just..install the wrong packages mayhaps?
<nalioth> tom47: did you need something?
<sethk> Music_Shuffle, hard to imagine that the wrong packages would run, but run slowly.  virtually impossible.
<IndyGUnFreak> it probably is sethk
<fulldisclosure> Hi, is there a blue human official theme?
<IndyGUnFreak> i get no desktop icons, no way to menus, just a mouse and a desktop.
<sethk> IndyGUnFreak, has to be, certainly you have more than enough capacity to run it.
<Music_Shuffle> just fluxbox, the menu for it, and fbdesk, right?
<sethk> IndyGUnFreak, well, fluxbox is supposed to be light.
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, but honestly, i'm perfectly happy with Gnome, i just tried to install it, to see what the hubbub was about.
<sethk> IndyGUnFreak, if you don't want light, don't run fluxbox
<lasindi_office> Hi everyone, I've set up an HP DeskJet 420 (recognized as DeskJet 400) in Ubuntu, and it appears to work, but I cannot configure it to use less ink. The ink it prints out is very heavy and comes through to the other side of the paper. The only thing I can configure is normal color, normal grayscale, draft color, and draft grayscale; on each of these options is 300 dpi for the resolution. Is there a way to modify the ink usage?
<Music_Shuffle> Right, and I figured out how to access stuff, but 4-5 seconds from click on anything to running it..not ok.
<fulldisclosure> Hi, is there a blue human official theme?
<sethk> Music_Shuffle, no, something is definitely wrong there.
<IndyGUnFreak> blue human official?
<dabaR> hehe
<bhudda> a blue version of the human theme
<lotfi> bonsoir
<bhudda> i think is what he is asking...
<Music_Shuffle> sethk, right, I'm debating just reinstalling.
<sizzam> fulldisclosure: i don't think so, but there are blue human themes at www.gnome-look.org
<canburak> my dual core machine had suddenly become a single core one. i'm using an smp kernel, any ideas?
<IndyGUnFreak> where is this human theme
<sethk> Music_Shuffle, not a bad idea, if you won't lose anything
<bhudda> search for human
<sethk> canburak, you didn't install or upgrade?
<canburak> no just booted
<canburak> i poweredoff when i left the office
<dabaR> fulldisclosure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1768095
<lotfi> comment trouv l'adresse ip !de kelk1 avec ki je perle sur msn !!
<sethk> canburak, that's certainly odd.
<canburak> booted at home.
<lotfi> jai amsn !
<lily> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<canburak> while boting, it frozed on the bios screen. thats the only unusual thing
<Music_Shuffle> sethk, which do I ...uninstal?
<Music_Shuffle> uninstall*
<canburak> and my battery light should blink while charging.
<sethk> Music_Shuffle, without knowing where the problem is coming from, I can't say.
<canburak> it is not blinking :)
<sethk> canburak, look at your logs, see what went wrong during the boot.
<canburak> nothing is wrong
<idigtal> Anyone have any clue why might sound is not working plus kmix giving a message that "mixer cannot be found"
<canburak> i couldn't spot it. but it once freezed on bios. duh
<IndyGUnFreak> your sound isn't working because your mixer cannot be found.. :)
<fulldisclosure> dabaR, Thanks.
<dabaR> fulldisclosure: I searched google for "blue human theme ubuntu". You are welcome
<AWOSLappy> !fr | lotfi
<ubotu> lotfi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Music_Shuffle> dabar: mad google skills, eh?
<MoS-tekknix> Hi there
<fulldisclosure> dabaR, I did too, and I found same post.
<fulldisclosure> dabaR, I was looking for an official one.
<VrilutZa> hy
<MoS-tekknix> someone here who could help with configuration of xchat
<VrilutZa> I' need help
<VrilutZa> pls
<AWOSLappy> idigtal are you a member of the 'sound' group?
<IndyGUnFreak> well MOS, yo made it this far..
<bhudda> There probably isn't an official one...
<IndyGUnFreak> its probably configured ok.
<fulldisclosure> dabaR, In fact I think there should be 2 defaults themes, default color is not clear.
<tom47> !ask > Vrilutza
<VrilutZa> How to recover to password for accoaunt to root
<MoS-tekknix> thx IndyGUnFreak, but i need to connect to a Bouncer (PSYBNC or ShroudBNC) and need an Option for Emailaddress in xchat
<idigtal> my sound isn't working because your mixer cannot be found.. :)
<AWOSLappy> VrilutZa, are you running Breezy?  then it's easy
<MoS-tekknix> But there is no option
<VrilutZa> ubuntu 6.10
<dabaR> fulldisclosure: well, this may be interesting to you...gnome is working for a colors tab for themes app
<idigtal> my sound isn't working because your mixer cannot be found.. :) How would i fix that
<fulldisclosure> dabaR, Very interesting.
<mister_roboto> VrilutZa: boot to maintenance mode (or whatever it's called - single user) and reset it
<emilia> anyone want to help me with glslideshow? i changed the default folder to my pictures folder, which has ~200 images, but it keeps loading the same picture over and over again
<mister_roboto> emilia: never used it but do you have to "select all" images to go through them?
<VrilutZa> okei thanks mister_roboto
<emilia> mister_roboto : i just added where the pictures are in .xscreensaver
<emilia> if i restart the screensaver, it will load another picture, just the same one over and over again
<mister_roboto> emilia: oh.  sorry, i don't know
<emilia> sucks :
<emilia> :
<emilia> :\
<emilia> also i keep forgetting where \ is on my keyboard :)
<sethk> idigtal, it just means your sound configuration doesn't match your hardware.
<emilia> and i press enter
<Ayabara> notwist: have you tweaked a lot of utorrent settings? like no of simultaneous dl/ul and number of peers
<dabaR> fulldisclosure: Ill find the post for you so you can see
<uksprout> Spee_der: et all that gave me help with this video problem many many thanks I now have video playback with sound in colour on my TV
<notwist> Ayabara: nope
<voidmage> In kpilot when I set it to sync with kontact, it then deletes all my calendar and todos on my palm.
<voidmage> Anyone know why?
<AWOSLappy> voidmage, that wouldn't be fun.  but,maybetry#kubuntug?
<AWOSLappy> Oops
<AWOSLappy>  spaceisn'tworking
<dabaR> fulldisclosure: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/thos/2006/11/20/0 try that
<AWOSLappy> voidmage, that wouldn't be fun.  But, maybe try #kubuntu ?
<sethk> voidmage, make sure it is set to merge, not cover palm with computer settings
<AWOSLappy> That was weird.  I had to punch SPACE very very hard to get it to work.
<voidmage> where is that?
<dabaR> fulldisclosure: does not really mean you can change the color of the title bar, as far as I understand it...
<sethk> AWOSLappy, it can't tell how _hard_ you punch something.
<fulldisclosure> dabaR, I see
<AWOSLappy> sethk, I know, I just mean, that was weird.
<voidmage> sethk: where is that setting?
<AWOSLappy> sethk, then it works again.  I just had to hit it very hard.  it was like something was stuck or something.
<sethk> voidmage, I'm not sure, I haven't done it for a while.  but it definitely exists.
<Arrick> AWOSLappy dust in the contact can cause that
<ariel> hey there
<Phuzion> does anyone here know anything about automatix?
<Phuzion> anyone use it
<ariel> i have an apache question, should i ask here or on apache?
<mister_roboto> Phuzion: I used it, in spite of all the warnings :)   works for me
<Phuzion> depends, is it about installing it, or is it about configuring it?
<apokryphos> !automatix | Phuzion
<ubotu> Phuzion: automatix is is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Since it is often hard to track and solve problems caused by Automatix, you might find it easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Phuzion> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<HumanPrototype> hi
<ariel> Phuzion: I need help configuring it
<dabaR> ariel: both
<Phuzion> ariel:  #apache then
<Music_Shuffle> Phuzion, I love those two bot entries. xD
<AWOSLappy> Arrick, or maybe a potato chip crumb :P
<Arrick> yep
<Arrick> later all
<dabaR> bye arrai
<HumanPrototype> is it possible to tell my cups server on my main pc to just pick up the settings from the cups server on another pc (my server with the printer on)
<arrai> ?
<sethk> HumanPrototype, sure.  make your cups client configuration file have only one line in it, the server line, with the ip of the print servber
<dabaR> sorry
<AWOSLappy> arrai, dabaR hit the tab
<AWOSLappy> arrai, arrick was already gone :)
<sethk> HumanPrototype, everything will come from the server
<dabaR> AWOSLappy: thank you
<AWOSLappy> dabaR, np :)
<voidmage> sethk: Would the sync setting be in kpilot or kontact?
<sethk> voidmage, in kontact.
<AWOSLappy> voidmage, I was assume kontact, but I'm not sure.
<ariel> ok nobody answers on #apache
<ariel> so here's my question
<apokryphos> ariel: check the documentation
<ariel> I did
* AWOSLappy smacks his head
<GionnyBoss> hi all and good day to all ubuntu users ;)
<tom47> #cherokee???
<apokryphos> hi GionnyBoss
<sethk> ariel, what question?
<AWOSLappy> Hello GionnyBoss.
<ariel> my pb is the following
<AWOSLappy> tom47 hahahaha
<idigtal> my sound isn't working because your mixer cannot be found.. :) How would i fix that? its a bit diffucult
<ariel> I have my website in my public_html
<sethk> idigtal, I already told you
<AWOSLappy> idigtal, are you a member of the sound group?
<ariel> and i want all my links to /something/ to point to my public_html
<GionnyBoss> hey guys... I have to change monitor gamma... I used xgamma, but settings are not changed in xorg conf, so when I reboot it's the same as before... I don't remember the command... there was a command to run as su to change gamma in xorg conf. Can anybody help me, please?
<ariel> not the actual / of the filesystem
<AWOSLappy> idigtal, sorry audio group
<dabaR> idigtal: you can find out by running groups in a terminal
<ariel> i guess it's a chroot
<sethk> ariel, that's the default behavior
<ariel> right?
<sethk> ariel, no
<ariel> mmh
<ariel> sethk: what's the default behavior?
<dabaR> ariel: /home/ariel/public_html?
<ariel> yeah
<sethk> ariel, your HTTP user will see a reference to /xyz not as /xyz, but as relative to the http root
<AWOSLappy> GionnyBoss, have you tried sudo xgamma?
<dabaR> ariel: that is not a chroot
<sethk> ariel, probably /var/www/whatever
<ariel> sethk: I want to have it in public_html
<dabaR> ariel: the web site should be accessible at http:/ariel.com/~ariel
<GionnyBoss> AWOSLappy, no, in fatct I didn't try it... but I remember when I used Fedora that there was another command that I don't remember now, unfortunately
<ariel> because I have several users working on different copies of the same website
<AWOSLappy> GionnyBoss, ahhhh.
<ariel> each user has a copy in their public_html
<sethk> ariel, that's fine, you asked about having /xyz not be really /xyz, and I merely pointed out that /xyz is _not_
<GionnyBoss> AWOSLappy, I would try it anyway... but I'm sure it was a different command. Just don't remember... my f***ing memory :P
<AWOSLappy> GionnyBoss, same here :P
<ariel> ok sethk, let me try
<sethk> ariel, it doesn't work that way
* Pelo wonders if GionnyBoss  is drunk again 
<dabaR> hehe
<sethk> ariel, apache can implement virtual servers.  but it can't change the path to a particular place on a particular server based on the id of the connector
<dabaR> idigtal: run "groups" in a terminal, see if audio shows up
<AWOSLappy> ariel, http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#symptoms
<ariel> ok let me reformulate the question
<GionnyBoss> Pelo, ahahah lol! No no, I'm not drunk anymore! But I'm a bit crazy also when I don't drink :P
<zainka> Hi, anyone who can help me in a step to step tutorial in how to mount an firewire external hdd. Youst 'private' me if you can help. Thanks in advance (by the way, sorry if interrupting)
<HumanPrototype> or just to get my printer to work so my server shares it correctl
<idigtal> Awoslappy i have type in termanal : groups it show adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<AWOSLappy> idigtal, okay.
<ariel> I have this website hosted on 1and1.com
<Music_Shuffle> AWOSLappy, I just installed...another 4-odd managers.  If Flux hates me, they ALL can't. ;P
<idigtal> so do i belong to the audio group?
<ariel> there, if in my html page i have an href to "/lib/something.php"
<AWOSLappy> Music_Shuffle hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<dabaR> idigtal: that sounds right, yes you do. What command do you run to get the mixer not found?
<ariel> it will look in the lib directory of my website
<AWOSLappy> idigtal, yes because it has the word audio' in it
<AWOSLappy> ariel, no
<voidmage> hmm.
<voidmage> maybe it would help if i had all of kdepim installed
<GionnyBoss> and now the REAL big problem... MPlayer plugin for Mozilla Firefox! it doesn't work... even if I can play the same links if I cut and paste url in MPlayer
<sethk> voidmage, wouldn't hurt.  might or might not help
<AWOSLappy> ariel, it will go for /var/www/htdocs/lib/ (or wherever your htdocs folder is)
<idigtal> dabar at my right icon show mixer cannot be fond
<emilia> i have gnome desktop search, and i cant type in it, but the history menu works good, it shows all the stuff i typed before, i tried restarting but it didnt help, anyone have any idea?
<idigtal> the KMIX icon
<voidmage> it has some kontact components i'm probably missing
<dabaR> zainka: I can help you in the channel probably. Run sudo fdisk -l in a terminal, and show me the output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<voidmage> which might have that setting
<dabaR> idigtal: the sound icon in the top right?
<idigtal> dabaR and AWOSLappy
<AWOSLappy> idigtal...?
<idigtal> on my bottom right
<azcazandco> ha... I have just been out for half an hour and this install has moved 1%
<idigtal> how would i fix that
<AWOSLappy> idigtal right.  the little horn
<idigtal> to enable or fix to have sound playing
<AWOSLappy> idigtal has it EVER worked in Ubuntu?
<dabaR> idigtal: you use gnome as your desktop?
<azcazandco> is there a way I can cancel the install and then check the integrity of the sata drive I am trying to install onto?
<idigtal> nope
<ariel> ok AWOSLappy, let's assume it's right on my webhost
<ariel> now what about on my dev machine
<dabaR> idigtal: which one then?
<alexcamilo> i've heard some people telling me that linux incorrectly identifies the "VIA C3 Samual 2 2000" as an intel 646. and the intel 646 has a few instructions that the via c3 doesn't have and this causes system lock ups. is this true and if it is is there any way to get ubuntu in a form that it will work with this chip?
<idigtal> awoslappy and dabar answer nope
<ariel> with the website in public_html
<ariel> where would it look for the files?
<AWOSLappy> dabaR, KDE.
<ariel> if the path is /something
<Pelo> azcazandco,  what are you trying to do ? upgrade to edgy ?  it takes a long time , just go and have a long nap
<AWOSLappy> dabaR, Kmix?  def KDE.
<dabaR> ariel: publich_html/something
<idigtal> kmix
<Music_Shuffle> Well, I hate that one.  Next!
<azcazandco> Pelo: fresh install of dapper on another drive
<azcazandco> I have never had long install times before
<azcazandco> dunno if it is the drive or the cd that might be causing the probs
<Pelo> azcazandco,  if there is nothing else on there you need to save just pull the plug
<AWOSLappy> ariel: /var/www/html/something
<unfo> alexcamilo: i find that hard to believe.
<dabaR> ariel: oh, that is a hard one...try linking to the page with something rather than /something
<AWOSLappy> ariel: or /home/something/public_html
<unfo> alexcamilo: just try the ubuntu livecd.
<idigtal> i use kde
<azcazandco> Pelo: I am in live cd installing just now
<ariel> yeah but i need an absolute path
<idigtal> the Kubuntu
<azcazandco> dont need to save the drive has been wiped and partitioned
<ariel> because i want to use mod_rewrite
<dabaR> ariel: try /~ariel/something then
<alexcamilo> ok
<azcazandco> just taking ages to install to iy
<alexcamilo> thanx
<GionnyBoss> http://members.aol.com/jrzycrim01/mozilla/wmp/vidtest-HS.html ... can you see this link correctly in firefox? with mplayer plugin? can anybody try it, please?
<azcazandco> to it even
<ariel> and if i use a relative path, all the links are messed up
<GionnyBoss> I can see it only if I cut and paste in mplayer, but not directly from firefox
<AWOSLappy> GionnyBoos, you mean the MediaPlayerConnectivity?
<azcazandco> Pelo: is there a command to check the drives integrity from a live cd?
<Pelo> azcazandco,  it shouldn'T take so long, something is off,  kill it , verify stuff, and start again
<zainka> Hi, anyone who can help me in a step to step tutorial in how to mount an firewire external hdd. Youst 'private' me if you can help. Thanks in advance (by the way, sorry if interrupting... again)
<Pelo> azcazandco,  I don'T know about that
<idigtal> AWOSLa[[y and dabaR are you thre
<AWOSLappy> idigtal yes
<theplatypus> I've added a new hd to my system and formated it with gparted, but I'm unable to access it. Can anyone help?
<urmom> im using an ibook g4, how can i get my airport express to work?
<dabaR> idigtal: I do not know how kde uses sound, sorry
<azcazandco> Pelo: what did you mean by verify stuff?
<GionnyBoss> AWOSLappy, I just mean the mplayer plugin... don't know the tecnical name... I can't see videos in firefox... on Fedora Core I could see them with mplayer plugin
<urmom> i still have mac dual booted
<AWOSLappy> GionnyBoss, okay, so it should play IN Firefox, not you click on it and mplayer comes up?
<Music_Shuffle> I like IceWM, anyone else like it?
<Pelo> azcazandco,  didn'T you want to check the hdd's integrety and stuff ?
<urmom> gionnyboss, go back to fedora imo its better
<GionnyBoss> AWOSLappy, yes
<azcazandco> Pelo: yes but how is what I want to know
<mats> urmom: easy, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FrodeDoeving/iBook
<GionnyBoss> urmom, do you think so? I don't know... ubuntu looks good
<Pelo> azcazandco,   I don'T know
<Jordan_U> urmom: You just need firmware, I have the needed firmware on my site, I'll get a link.
<AWOSLappy> GionnyBoss okay.  with MediaPlayerConnectivity you click it and mplayer pops up
<azcazandco> k
<urmom> gionnyboss, i use fedora on all my pcs cept this mac
<levander> Is anyone in here using an IRC bouncer or proxy?  I need to install a good one on my system and don't know which one to pick.
<azcazandco> will maybe try and burn a fresh cd
<unfo> levander: just use IRC less :)
<dabaR> urmom: ask urmom. just joking, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/
<mats> urmom: under wlan ;)
<urmom> thanks
<AWOSLappy> levander, WHY would you want to ask about an IRC bouncer *ON* IRC?!
<idigtal> awoslappy
<GionnyBoss> AWOSLappy, how can I install MediaPlayerConnectivity?
<AWOSLappy> idigtal What?
<idigtal> is there any way i could fix that
<levander> AWOSLappy: because I figure there are a lot of IRC users on IRC is why
<AWOSLappy> GionnyBoss googl
<AWOSLappy> e
<idigtal> kmix problem
<voidmage> I'm impressed, ubuntu managed to detect my playstation controller
<GionnyBoss> urmom, I just wanna try ubuntu better first... I have ubuntu just from 1 day... I wanna try it
<AWOSLappy> idigtal, have you tried #kubuntu ?  #kde ?
<voidmage> and it ran perfectly in zsnes
<theplatypus> I've added a new hd to my system and formated it with gparted, but I'm unable to access it. Can anyone help?
<AWOSLappy> voidmage, ?  you hooked it to your computer?
<urmom> gionnyboss, kool
<dabaR> idigtal: see also if there is another mixer that you can use in the sound control panel
<voidmage> Yeah
<voidmage> And i'm impressed it Just Worked(tm)
<unfo> voidmage: feel free to post a thank-you message on ubuntu-devel, it'll give the devs a lift for the day.
<AWOSLappy> voidmage :)
<AWOSLappy> voidmage, yeah do what unfo said.
<AWOSLappy> dabaR, not in KDE.
<Jordan_U> voidmage: Linux has drivers for a lot of controllers, I got my snes controller to work connecting it directly to the parallel port :)
<AWOSLappy> Jordan_U WOW.
<AWOSLappy> :)
<GionnyBoss> AWOSLappy, but it's weird that I can't just see it in firefox... I will try to google for mplayer plugin... MPlayer gives me an error when I start a movie of a missing plugin, but then I click "OK" and I can see the movie... strange! I guess this is the problem
<run1> hey. does anyone heres uses nvidia twinview? I cannot make the 2nd monitor (vga w/ vga2dvi adapter) work. the light just blinks
<erUSUL> theplatypus: add a line to fstab adding the disk
<dabaR> idigtal: try aptitude search kmix, and see whether the first letter on the line is an i.
<unfo> all : should I file openoffice feature requests in launchpad or upstream?
<voidmage> In windows that controller needed a driver for the connector, then a run to config it
<voidmage> VERY impressed here
<theplatypus> erUSUL: what do I use for the mount point
<AWOSLappy> GionnyBoss yeah.  Google for "MediaPlayerConnectivity" because then you aren't forced to use JUST mplayer, you can use totem, vlc, anything else.  even real RealPlayer.
<GionnyBoss> AWOSLappy, ok! in fact it looks like a better idea
<GionnyBoss> thanks
<AWOSLappy> GionnyBoss np :)
<AWOSLappy> I must be off, bye all.
<AWOSLappy> and Happy Thanksgiving!
<dabaR> AWOSLappy: same, see ya
<mats> is it thanksgiving to day?
<AWOSLappy> dabaR see you!
<unfo> mats: only in the USA. Canadian thanksgiving is over.
<AWOSLappy> mats yes
<AWOSLappy> unfo :)
<mats> unfo: :-) hehe - ok! Have fun eating turky
<mats> or something O_O
<theplatypus> Can anyone help with setting a mount point in /etc/fstab for a newly installed hd?
<unfo> mats: i'm canadian :)
<dabaR> theplatypus: sure
<mats> unfo: so there isnt any food for you to day?
<levander> Is there some IRC command, like a '/list *ubuntu*' that will show me all channels that have ubuntu in the name?
<levander> I thought I had done that command before, but it's not working.
<dabaR> theplatypus: run sudo fdisk -l and post output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, then give us a link.
<unfo> 14:27 CTCP VERSION reply from levander: ERC Version 5.0.4 $Revision: 1.726.2.20 $ - an IRC client for emacs (http://erc.sf.net (comments mailto://mlang@delysid.org))
<mats> emacs < vim
<theplatypus> its located at /dev/hdc1
<theplatypus> if that is what your looking for
<HumanPrototype> or just to get my printer to work so my server shares it correctl
<dabaR> theplatypus: what is the file system type?
<theplatypus> dabar ext3
<levander> unfo, why did you print that out?
<unfo> mats: correct. and vim rules.
<GionnyBoss> I go to eat something... se ya later
<delire> is there a workaround for a USB keyboard not being detected by grub? the bios sees it but as soon as grub kicks in, goodbye input.
<unfo> levander: because maybe erc has better /list functionality... dunno
<unfo> levander: try /msg chanserv list *ubuntu*
<theplatypus> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33513/
<dabaR> theplatypus: then you just need to enter something like /dev/hdc1       /media/hdc1            ext3    defaults              0       0" given /media/hdc1 is where you want to mount, and that you do not want users other than root to have write access to it.
<dabaR> theplatypus: show your /etc/fstab on a pastebin too after you make an attempt at entering that line.
<theplatypus> dabar I would like all users to have write permissions. Its just for backup data
<unfo> is there a utility like gnome-fstab-editor?
<unfo> if not they should make one.
<dabaR> theplatypus: then you change defaults to defaults,rw
<levander> unfo: that seemed to work, but it didn't list a couple of channels I know exist, like #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-ops
<unfo> levander: dunno, ask the freenode support people.
<B-Minus> does anyone know a program to cut mp3s ?
<unfo> B-Minus: cut?
<unfo> you mean rip?
<theplatypus> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33515/
<B-Minus> no
<dabaR> theplatypus: thanks. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33516/ is more like it, I think. try that, save the file, then run sudo mount -a and post the output of ls -ld /media/hdc1. Make sure you do really have the /media/hdc1 directory
<B-Minus> i want to use an mp3 as ringtone but i only want the middle part
<Jordan_U> B-Minus: Audacity
<B-Minus> t,x
<HumanPrototype> where can i find a working guide to how to set up a printer on a cups print server to be shared with both windows and linux machines (without using samba)
<hentai> I just ate Thanksgiving Dinner at the D-Fac
<theplatypus> dabaR:  sudo mount -a
<theplatypus> mount: mount point /media/hdc1 does not exist
<theplatypus> grifter@darksky:~$ ls -ld /media/hdc1
<theplatypus> PoPpiLLs: /media/hdc1: No such file or directory
<hentai> all the sargeant majors and first sargeants and commanders etc were there serving us in dress blues.
<dabaR> theplatypus: sudo mkdir /media/hdc1
<dabaR> then try the last two again
<HumanPrototype> and why is the help.ubuntu.com site down - it is maintenance or just my pc or just my bad luck?
<dfgas> on ubuntu server how do i configure the card
<Music_Shuffle> human, it loads fine for me...
<theplatypus>  ls -ld /media/hdc1
<theplatypus> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-11-23 14:14 /media/hdc1
<Bonaldo2000> Can anyone help me with getting my nforce 590 network working in ubuntu 6.10?
<lucien> does someone know how i can have custom syntaxhighlighting in gedit?
<dabaR> theplatypus: try one thing, sudo umount /dev/hdc1, then edit the file again, change defaults,rw to just rw, then save, close, and run those two commands again, please.
<Vspirit> anyone who know how to disable opening previous/next page when scrolling with the center button and trackpoint on a thinkpad in mozilla/firefox ?
<greghunt> xmodmap perhaps
<theplatypus>  sudo mount -a
<theplatypus> grifter@darksky:~$ ls -ld /media/hdc1
<theplatypus> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-11-23 14:14 /media/hdc1
<Pichu0102> Is there a keyboard shortcut for xkill?
<visik7> Pichu0102: like ctrl+alt+esc in kde ?
<Joe_CoT> Hey, does anyone know if the Ubuntu Open Week Discussions are going to be archived afterwards? I'm not going to be around for most of them
<dfgas> on ubuntu server how do i configure the network card
<unfo> dfgas: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, then use the gui tools :)
<bimberi> dfgas: ifconfig (or editing /etc/network/interfaces)
<dabaR> theplatypus: I am not sure what to do to get write privileges at mount. Your drive will likely be mounted with only read and browse privileges at boot. You can change that with the sudo chmod -r 777 /media/hdc1 command likely. Try this, run sudo chmod -r 777 /media/hdc1, then sudo umount /media/hdc1, then sudo mount -a, then ls -ld /media/hdc1 and see whether drwxrwxrwx shows up as the permissions
<Pichu0102> Doesn't seem to do anything in GNOME.
<Jordan_U> dfgas: /et/network/interfaces
<Pichu0102> Just brings up boxes around the Fullscreen
<unfo> visik7: yes
<Coffeegrindah> any one know how to easily chenge the encoding on MP3's .. my pda doesn't like VBR tracks,and i want my floyd
<Jowi> hello everyone
<DreamerHxC> anyone can help me with my ati card in ubuntu text mode (graphic mode doesn't boot up because of ATI) ?
<theplatypus> getting a no such file or directory error when i run chmod
<dabaR> theplatypus: show me the exact command you run, please
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: Sure.
<theplatypus> sudo chmod -r 777 /media/hdc1
<visik7> unfo: maybe you can setup it
<DreamerHxC> Jordan_U so...?
<DreamerHxC> please
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , make sure the restricted repo is enabled.
<tim167> how do I install my HP PSC 1510 PRINTER on ubuntu ?? thanks!
<theplatypus> the full error is chmod:cannot access '777' /media/hdc1
<DreamerHxC> ok hold on
<malt> does my site load fast for everyone? www.m4lt.com, its hosted by me on ubuntu linux :D
<unfo> tim167: plug it in, reboot, File > Print
<Jordan_U> tim167: Did you try System -> Administration -> printing ?
<unfo> why m4lt.com instead of maltsmith.com or whatever?
<Jordan_U> unfo: Why reboot?
<unfo> Jordan_U: good point
<compengi> how should i configure ubunu to make it read russian?
<malt> unfo: because malt.com was took and i wanted something short and smith is not my last name and my last name is to long
<theplatypus> dabaR: I can cd into if that is any help
<unfo> tim167: plug it in, wait 15 seconds, File > Print
<unfo> compengi: ask in #ubuntu-ru :)
<tim167> yes I tried plugging it in and printing a file, but it doesnt appear, I'll look in 'printing, or reboot maybe' thanks!
<unfo> tim167: no need to reboot.
<pablo_> hola
<DreamerHxC> Jordan_U done
<Jordan_U> tim167: System -> Administration -> printing :  add printer, it should detect it automatically.
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: sudo apt-get update
<DreamerHxC> done
<Jowi> tim167, first thing first. can you print a test page from the printer manually by the buttons on the printer?
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Limulf> I'm running OpenOffice 2.0.4 in Ubuntu 6.10. I'm using an inverse high contrast color theme (dark blue background and white text) My problem is that even though normal text and OpenOffice's Draw objects are correctly displayed automatically, OpenOffice's Math's are displayed with blue background and black text, so I don't see a thing.
<Limulf>  I have already tried changing colors  in the color scheme section of tools_options_OpenOffice.org and  checking and unchecking boxes in the accessibility section of tools_options_OpenOffice.org. Is there a way to make the text inside Math formulas also look white?
<unfo> compengi: anyway, what do you mean "read russian"?
<Limulf>  Thanks for your time.
<Przemcio78>  on a scale from 1 (extremely easy) to 10 (extremely hard) how would you rate ubuntu?
<DreamerHxC> Jordan_U it was already installed
<theplatypus> ok if I can write to it and read from it if I sudo first. That is workable, but seriously annoying
<compengi> unfo, i have some files that are named in russian the system reads them as ?????
<theplatypus> compengi : gibberish
<theplatypus> :)
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choose fglrx, did graphics ever work on the box ?
<DreamerHxC> yeah
<DreamerHxC> sometimes when I reboot
<unfo> compengi: in bash or in nautilus?
<DreamerHxC> sometimes it works but when I reboot again....
<theplatypus> ls -a
<unfo> compengi: vim? emacs? openoffice?
<compengi> unfo, in nautilus and in gedit
<dabaR> theplatypus: ya, I am not sure, it is very inconsistent I am finding, here it allows for write with the same setup as yours. Yesterday another user was here, we had to chmod the drive to get the permissions, now it does not allow chmod for you...
<DreamerHxC> Jordan_U when I type sudo dpkg...it says that /etc/X11/xorg.conf has been customized and doens't do anything
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: That is fine, now run: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<DreamerHxC> ?dm
<DreamerHxC> ?
<unfo> compengi: i don't know :(
<theplatypus> dabaR: I can work with this for now. I just want to store some files in order to do a clean install without losing those files
<DreamerHxC> done
<compengi> theplatypus, do you know?
<theplatypus> with a little luck the new install will create the correct permissions
<DreamerHxC> I can see the login screen, I can log but it doesn't show up the desktop
<DreamerHxC> it's freezed
<theplatypus> compengi : Do I know what?
<DreamerHxC> I just can switch to console or ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: Using a regex that same command will work for gdm and kdm for gnome or KDE :)
<dabaR> theplatypus: try defaults,users,rw in fstab instead of rw, when you feel like trying something else,.
<DreamerHxC> ok but it's not working either :(
<compengi> theplatypus, how to make ubuntu read files named in russian
<Coffeegrindah> anyone know of a good front end for an MP3 encoder? i need to remove VBR from some of my collection
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: When you say the dpkg... command did nothing, did it ask you any questions ?
<DreamerHxC> no
<DreamerHxC> do I try withot -phigh?
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: That is strange, it should have, but yes, try withought -phigh.
<dabaR> theplatypus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<DreamerHxC> ok but I tell you my problem is strange, I posted it in the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1797032#post1797032
<DreamerHxC> there u can see my xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: Are you the guy that can't modprobe fglrx from yesterday ?
<theplatypus> dabaR: thanks for the link and your time
<DreamerHxC> erhm
<theplatypus> compengi : I'm sorry but I haven't a clue
<DreamerHxC> i can't modprobe but I think im not the guy
<DreamerHxC> my other nick is lolo
<unfo> compengi: you may want to try www.ubuntuforums.org or the mailing lists.
<sport|shower> bbl turkey n stuff
<DreamerHxC> i dont know if we're the same guy...
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: Ok, what happens when you: sudo modprobe fglrx ?
<voidmage> I can't get azureus to start
<voidmage> It gets to the main screen and the closes
<variant> voidmage: what ubuntu version?
<DreamerHxC> Jordan_U fglrx:firegl_init_module ERROR firegl_stub_register failed. FATAL: error running install commando for fglrx
<voidmage> kubuntu edgy
<variant> voidmage: how recently have you updated the system? (apt-get upgrade)
<voidmage> variant: it's a fresh install and all packages are up to date
<variant> voidmage: how old is the live cd?
<Pabloooo> hi ctrl+alt+f1 console comes disabled in ubuntu 6.10? in that case how can i enable it? im using ubuntu 6.10 inside a vmware server and i cant go to ctrl+alt+f1! :( ive changed the hotkey in vmware server but still doesnt work any ideas?
<voidmage> variant: i installed with the edgy alternate install cd, and it was working fine earlier
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: Did you try to install the drivers from ATI.com before folowing the instructions in the wiki?
<Milos_SD> how can I mount .mdf file ?
<Stew2> Where can I get a current Ubuntu Live CD?
<DreamerHxC> no because im in text mode and Im not so experienced in text mode
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: can you post your full xorg.conf somewhere
<variant> Pabloooo: vmware does not allow virtual terminal switching.. if you want a consol then install putty and ssh onto the virtual machine
<DreamerHxC> I have to type it manually
<DreamerHxC> OoberMick http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1797032
<DreamerHxC> there's my xorg, not entire but the interesting part
<Jordan_U> OoberMick: I am pretty sure it isn't an xorg.conf problem, the fglrx module fails to load.
<variant> voidmage: ah, azureus worked before? the point is that htere has been a known bug that has hung around for ages and it has only just been properly fixed
<Milos_SD> how can I mount .mdf file ?
<DreamerHxC> i don't know but i've like this two days
<variant> Milos_SD: dont repeat your self please
<DreamerHxC> 12h in front of PC trying to fix it
<variant> DreamerHxC: what is the problem?
<LjL> !mdf2iso | Milos_SD
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<DreamerHxC> sometimes I can boot in graphic mode
<DreamerHxC> sometimes I can't
<DreamerHxC> mostly I can't boot in graphic
<Jordan_U> variant: fglrx module won't load: fglrx:firegl_init_module ERROR firegl_stub_register failed. FATAL: error running install commando for fglrx
<voidmage> variant: So what do I do then?
<variant> DreamerHxC: what error output does it supply?
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: I don't use the non-free modules but the error you quoted is fixed in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221320&page=3
<Pabloooo> variant: :( but i works in ubuntu 6.06
<DreamerHxC> OoberMick so?
<variant> Jordan_U: that is DreamerHxC's problem?
<Jordan_U> variant: When he tries to modprobe it he gets that error , yes it is his problem.
<variant> Jordan_U: seee OoberMick's comment
<DreamerHxC> Jordan_U that's the first time I see that error, and I have execute modprobe a couple of times before
<meaning> salut
<meaning> dites j'ai install edgy eft...j'ai une asus 6800 gs -> et lorsque je boot j'ai un espce de gribouilli horrible qui s'affiche
<DreamerHxC> OoberMick which post is it?
<LjL> !fr | meaning
<ubotu> meaning: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<meaning> oops
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: that is because you are on the console normally the error is just logged
<meaning> sorry i'll continue in english
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221320&page=3
<DreamerHxC> but I already typed it in console too
<DreamerHxC> yes but which post? which user has the soution?
<llewelyn> ehh. got a question folks. need to cut some off a soundfile I made. reccorded too much. what program let med do that?
<meaning> did someone encounter problem using ubuntu with the asus geforce 6800 gs ?
<DreamerHxC> oh I see..
<LjL> llewelyn: tried Audacity?
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: 23
<binarydigit> how do you release a process from a shell if its running in the background with &
<binarydigit> i forgot the command
<DreamerHxC> how do I remove DRM?
<llewelyn> LjL: nope. getting from apt-get now. thanks
<DreamerHxC> by the way I've already done what most people in that post have done
<DreamerHxC> but it's working for them, but not for me
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: cat /etc/modules do you see drm listed?
<DreamerHxC> hold on
<sjoos> binarydigit: fg ?
<binarydigit> no i mean like so i can close the terminal
<binarydigit> and have the process still run
<sjoos> nohup
<voidmage> What's the proper syntax to remove and purge a package?
<binarydigit> thank you
<sjoos> yw
<Rav|strangler> can anyone tell me how I make a .torrent
<Jordan_U> voidmage: sudo apt-get remove package --purge
<DreamerHxC> OoberMick no, I just see "lp"
<variant> binarydigit: apt-get install screen
<variant> binarydigit: screen programname
<variant> binarydigit: then when you log back in again do screen -r
<Zylche> sudo apt-get sandwich --user:zylche
<DreamerHxC> for example, when I do dmesg | grep fglrx
<Rav|strangler> can anyone tell me how I make a .torrent
<DreamerHxC> the module is loaded
<DreamerHxC> and I have just rebooted
<DreamerHxC> my ubuntu is crazy
<DreamerHxC> fglrx 8.28.8 [August 17 2006] 
<variant> binarydigit: or to move a process runing under screen to a differnet terminal or to ssh window on annother terminal do scree -RRD which will detach and reatatch the screen process
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: lsmod | grep fglrx shows something?
<DreamerHxC> yes
<DreamerHxC> fglrx 406988 0
<DreamerHxC> apgpart 34888 2 fglrx,nvidia_agp
<DreamerHxC> I have ATI Radeon 9550 with mobo with NForce2
<binarydigit> variant: isnt there something like nohup for a process thats already running
<Rav|strangler> can anyone tell me how I make a .torrent
<Rav|strangler> please :-] 
<Rav|strangler> or just tell me the program to use
<Jordan_U> Rav|strangler: http://www.apcstart.com/node/3099 ?
<ubuntu_istanbul> hi
<Rav|strangler> thank you
<timo90> any way i can improve my dvbt video it looks all flaky im using kaffine player
<binarydigit> ah disown
<Rav|strangler> will that allow me to make the file
<binarydigit> that was it
<DreamerHxC> so?
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: So the module doesn't fail the load then... Can you post your full xorg.conf somewhere
<Jordan_U> Rav|strangler: Yes.
<DreamerHxC> ok...
<DreamerHxC> but it will take me a while
<DreamerHxC> OoberMick for example, I've just rebooted now and it works
<DreamerHxC> im in linux desktop
<DreamerHxC> but if I reboot
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: You don't need to type it manually, you can copy it to a thumb drive and pastebin it from another comp.
<DreamerHxC> nothing aain
<zainka> HEEEEELP, ubuntu fuc.. up Grub bootloader and now I cant load win2k anymore.
<ubuntu_istanbul> hi guy. i am trying to compile inkscape from sourcecode. but it is always giving me errors.
<DreamerHxC> how do I do it in text mode?
<ubuntu_istanbul> any sources you know for ubuntu
<zever> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.44-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7345 kB, installed size 30784 kB
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/nameofyourflashdrive
<zainka> HEEEEELP, ubuntu fuc.. up Grub bootloader and now I cant load win2k anymor
<DreamerHxC> hum
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: what is the error that you get when it fails to work?
<DreamerHxC> i have no flash driver....
<mirak> is it possible to build custom packages with pbuilder ?
<sn0n> zainka, and thats a problem?  ;-)
<DreamerHxC> god
<zever> ubuntu_istanbul, sudo apt-get install inkscape
<DreamerHxC> this is the first time I reboot and it's working
<DreamerHxC> hold on
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: You don't have a USB pen drive?
<DreamerHxC> nope
<zainka> Haha,  thanks for wiping my tears oss
<zainka> oss = off
<Jordan_U> :(
<DreamerHxC> hehe
<sn0n> zainka, sec
<DreamerHxC> hold on
<ubuntu_istanbul> but i didnt see with synaptic
<zainka> sec?
<ubuntu_istanbul> can you give me repo adress for it
<zever> it's just in main
<sn0n> zainka, nope, cant help ya there
<sn0n> zainka, im just a user
<ubuntu_istanbul> i am in turkey. and we use tr repos
<ubuntu_istanbul> it does not include
<|thunder> its thanksgiving, im eating turkey
<ubuntu_istanbul> give me repo adress.
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: Ok, lets see if we can't get basic graphics going using vesa or ati then and get fglrx working later.
<zever> ubuntu_istanbul, can you paste your sources.list
<ubuntu_istanbul> ok.
<zainka> Have tried win2k emergency disk, no help from there. I was formattin an external disk (firewire), and even thoe that went well, something happend to the rest of the system. Have no idea wath f.
<mc44> zainka: what happens when you boot?
<daxxar> Hrm, how do I disable ctrl-alt-backspace?
<ubuntu_istanbul> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted multiverse
<ubuntu_istanbul> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<ubuntu_istanbul> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<ubuntu_istanbul> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<ubuntu_istanbul> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ubuntu_istanbul> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ubuntu_istanbul> # deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm
<ubuntu_istanbul> ### deb http://dev.realistanew.com/beryl/ edgy beryl
<ubuntu_istanbul> ### deb http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk/beryl/ edgy beryl
<ubuntu_istanbul> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-security restricted main universe multiverse
<ubuntu_istanbul> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates restricted main universe multiverse
<daxxar> Hitting altgr+backspace while chatting in Gaim kills my X, a real PITA.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_istanbul> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed restricted main universe multiverse
<ubuntu_istanbul> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports restricted main universe
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace "fglrx" with "ati"
<ubuntu_istanbul> # yerel depom
<Chris_Swift> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zever> oops, forgot to tell him
<zainka> Earlier I had (in grub) option for selecting between win2k, grub and Grub secure mode, now there is only alternatives for ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DreamerHxC> ok there's my full xorg.conf
<DreamerHxC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1797032
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: To be honest if it is working "on and off" the it sounds like a bug in the fglrx or a hardware problem. Either way you can't fix it on the ubuntu chanel :/
<ubuntu_istanbul> zever do you have any idea
<zainka> Computer statrs correctly, it is youst that it wont give option on accessing partition 1 (NTFS win2k)
<omong_kosong> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DreamerHxC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1797032 -> my full xorg.conf
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: radeon?
<DreamerHxC> yep
<DreamerHxC> I changed it to see if it works
<zever> ubuntu_istanbul maybe you should add deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted
<DreamerHxC> god it's not working again :(
<zever> ubuntu_istanbul, it seems you have only the source repo for that
<DreamerHxC> goddammit
<DreamerHxC> ok it's not working again
<ubuntu_istanbul> ok
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: with radeon or fglrx?
<mc44> zanikcan you paste the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin please
<ubuntu_istanbul> ok.
<DreamerHxC> sometimes have worked with fglrx, sometimes with radeon...
<mc44> zainka:  can you paste the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin please
<zainka> one momento
<Rav|strangler> Jordan_U,  you need pythong 2.3 for snakebite?
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: Could be a hardware problem??
<ubuntu_istanbul> i have atireadon  X200  and i install it properly
<ebaad> hi I need help setting up proftp, I have it installed and the daemon is tunning also, but when I try to connect it gives and error 421 service not available
<ebaad> please help
<ubuntu_istanbul> i will write answer to your forum topic. in ubuntu forums
<mirak> hi
<mirak> anyone can help with pbuilder ?
<Jordan_U> Rav|strangler: I have never actually used it before, let me check.
<melon> is it possible to create a launcher on desktop that will open up terminal with an action invoked? eg: starting irssi in terminal
<DreamerHxC> OoberMick I don't think so
<Rav|strangler> kk
<justin_> melon: Yes, what WM/DE are you using?
<DreamerHxC> It works properly on windows
<Rav|strangler> because I can't install it because of it
<DreamerHxC> maybe Radeon 9550 sucks in ubuntu
<variant> melon: yes, gnome-terminal -e commandname
<justin_> melon: All you have to do is create a new desktop shortcut -- and in the executable field type --- irssi, it will load in your default terminal.
<Jordan_U> DreamerHxC: Everything ATI sucks in Linux.
<DreamerHxC> my god...
<ebaad> can somebody help with proftp
<josh_> i am running ubuntu-desktop... what packages do i need to make a system boot off my linux?
<josh_> a network boot
<melon> awesome.. thanks :)
<zainka> mc44: Errh. I cant access /grub in /boot, even with sudo. (Yes i know, I am a newbie)
<josh_> ubuntu-server?
<mc44> zainka: ok are you in the terminal?
<zainka> yepp
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: perhaps but if it fails with 2 different drivers and only fails sometimes it will be very difficult to work out
<DreamerHxC> so?
<mc44> zainka: type "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<bieb> Happy Thanksgiving!!!
<DreamerHxC> but i can't buy another card because it's AGP
<mc44> zainka: without the quotes
<bieb> I am having a software raid issue....
<ebaad> hello can somebody help me with ftp setup
<justin_> melon: It changes per desktop system, should be easy to do in Gnome or KDE again simply create a new desktop shortcut, however if your in Flux or another minimal WM.. well its a little bit more complicated
<josh_> anyone?
<ubuntu_istanbul> <DreamerHxC>
<justin_> josh_: What do you mean "boot off linux" ?
<DreamerHxC> ubuntu_istanbul yeah?
<ubuntu_istanbul> now i am writing the answer.
<DreamerHxC> ok so I read :)
<josh_> i want another computer that is having troubles booting to boot off my machine thru a network bot
<ubuntu_istanbul> dou you 6.10 or 6.06
<sn0n> 6.10 ftw
<DreamerHxC> i tried both them
<josh_> what do i need to make my system a dxcp server
<bieb> I have an old Dell Dimension, I have 1 ide HDD for the OS, and 2 IDE HDDs that I want to put in Raid1 to backup some files from my home PC,
<ubuntu_istanbul> ok.
<zainka>  mc44: there we are, and now
<justin_> josh_: Oh wow, you will need to do a lot for it to do that..
<josh_> or dxmcp
<josh_> what do i need?
<justin_> josh_: I suggest you look for the info on the net, cause thats going to be complicated -- too complicated to explain in a few lines on IRC.
<soundray> !ltsp | josh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bieb> I have installed 6.06 from the alternate CD, and setup the Raid on those 2 drives, but when Ubuntu loads, they are not in Raid or mounted or formatted
<josh_> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<DreamerHxC> so....??
<mc44> zainka: copy it all and paste into paste into pastebin.com
<Jordan_U> !netboot | josh
<ubotu> josh: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<emilia> anyone want to help me access my ubuntu machine on my network? it shows up in my list of computers in my domain on windows, but i cant open it further
<josh_> dont want to install it
<Chris_Swift> Yawn, booting 	into	Kubuntu now init!
<josh_> just want to boot it
<Hoxx> how do i type in terminal to install a new font to the fonts folder?
<Jordan_U> josh_: You can adapt the netboot install instructions to just boot.
<soundray> josh_: ubotu used to know this... LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project. They provide stuff you need to boot via NFS
<nblracer> how do i give a user the power to zip?
<soundray> !fonts | Hoxx
<ubotu> Hoxx: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> Hoxx: No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<soundray> nblracer: just install the zip package
<Hoxx> tnx soundray
<bieb> Can anyone here help me with software Raid?
<Chris_Swift> Just a quick survey, How many people here dual, tri or even quad boot? (On the same machine)
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<justin_> Chris_Swift: Not me, I only have Ubuntu
<zainka> mc44: umm, ... where exactly is "pastbin.com"
<bieb> soundray.. I already posted the question
<emilia> i cant access my ubuntu machine on my network.... it shows up in my list of computers in my domain on windows, but i cant open it further.
<mc44> zainka: on the internet?
<variant> zainka: try rafb.net/paste
<DreamerHxC> ok so who's got a solution for me? :)
<mc44> zainka: use a browser
<bieb> emilia.. what are you trying to do on that computer?
<justin_> emilia: You have to give the folders /group permissions
<FluxD> hello I am trying to install Edgy, I am logged on as the livecd user now when I reach the part where it says about paritioning I dont have an option where ubuntu partitions the hd, all I see are erase hd, manual partition and something else
<justin_> FluxD: Go to "manual" partitioning.
<emilia> bieb : make a folder people can dump on, its the work burnstation
<bieb> use manual partition
<Jowi> Hoxx, you can also copy the fonts you wish to use to either /home/yourname/.fonts/ or /usr/share/fonts/truetype/artistic/ (for example)
<FluxD> justin_ doesnt gparted do that?
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log the next time X fails to start
<bieb> emilia.. do you have Samba running?
<justin_> FluxD: If you let Ubuntu do it automatically, it deletes everything
<emilia> bieb : yeah
<emilia> bieb : i see it on the domain, it shows up
<bieb> have you set the users allowed to connect to it?
<FluxD> justin_: In dapper it had an option to resize
<emilia> bieb : how do i do that?
<CharlieSu> what is the difference between shadow and shadow- ?
<emilia> bieb : can i set it so anyone can ?
<kitche> FluxD: that's what manual partition is for
<zainka> mc44: um, i see, it should be there now
<justin_> FluxD: Yup it did, but I think they changed it to fix problems with partitioning that occured on Dapper.
<DreamerHxC> OoberMick X never fails to start
<mc44> zainka: paste the URL it gave you here
<justin_> emilia: Change your folder's group permissions.
<Hoxx> Jowi: ok tnx
<emilia> justin_ : my home folder?
<bieb> emilia... If it is not a security issue, create one user that can access the dump share..
<FluxD> kitche, justin_: thanks so I choose manual then what?
<justin_> emilia: You should not be sharing your home folder as a whole, but I suppose yes -- and change the permissions for users and groups.
<OoberMick> DreamerHxC: so what happens then?
<bieb> after that user is created and has a password, then.. at the CLi,,, smbpasswd -a <username>
<justin_> FluxD: Yes, or else you will have to delete everything and let Ubuntu do it manually.
<ubuntu_istanbul> <DreamerHxC> i write my installation method to your forum topic in ubuntu forums
<ubuntu_istanbul> ok
<ubuntu_istanbul> try this method. ok
<ebaad> hello can somebody help me with ftp setup
<DreamerHxC> ubuntu_istanbul could you please give me the url?
<ebaad> I have it so that it is running but does not connect
<justin_> ebaad: What is the problem with it
<justin_> ebaad: Server or client
<ebaad> thanks justin, I'm getting the error 421 Service not available,
<ubuntu_istanbul> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1798131#post1798131
<lomol_poa> testet
<bieb> emilia... accept my chat request
<justin_> ebaad: Well that probably does mean that the service is not availible :P
<ebaad> I'm trying to login to ftp from the same machine
<justin_> ebaad: Have you been able to access it on another machine?
<FluxD> justin_, kitche: how exactly do I create a partition in gparted?
<ebaad> nope
<ebaad> it gives the same error
<ebaad> but i did grep for proftp and it seems running
<justin_> ebaad: Ahh ok ok, well make sure that you read the manual for the FTPD, and keep in mind you have to turn it on -- it is not on by default
<DreamerHxC> thank u ubuntu_istanbul
<ebaad> where can I turn it on
<ebaad> please
<ubuntu_istanbul> have you try this method
<emilia> bieb: dcc doesnt work for me
<justin_> FluxD: http://swik.net/parted+reference
<zainka> mc44: There it is http://pastebin.com/831615
<soundray> ebaad: how did you grep for it?
<FluxD> thx justin_
<ebaad> ps -ef | grep proftpd
<justin_> ebaad: man proftpd
<Zero_Code> did someone use istanbul  session recorder?
<soundray> ebaad: how many lines of output?
<justin_> ebaad: You must have skipped a step or something
<fabio__|> where can I change the configuration of the boot-up image?
<ebaad> this line was there nobody    5025     1  0 05:25 ?        00:00:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)
<soundray> !usplash | fabio__|
<ubotu> fabio__|: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<mc44> zainka: ok, you have just one hard disk? and windows is on the first partition?
<fabio__|> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're Welcome!
<zainka> mc44: however, by reading the menu.lst i see there is no refference to hd0,0 anymore which i guess is where my win2k installation should bee. Would it be any risc to try the example given for win2k at the top?
<Zero_Code> Which session recorder I should use on Ubuntu
<justin_> ebaad: Seems like your server is running on another port other then 21 ;) -- clients usually try 21 as the default --
<soundray> ebaad: what happens when you 'telnet localhost 21'?
<zainka> mc44: Yes, one hdd and partition 1 is for win2k.
<ebaad> I will try that
<CablD_Ubuntu> anyone help me.  I have spend 1 weeks working on FF and flash to watch youtube video  i have read every guide on google i can find with no luck
<justin_> Zero_Code: Whatever one you like
<justin_> :D
<mc44> zainka: yes, if your sure windows is on hd(0,0) you should paste that example at the bottom, without hashes
<ebaad> if I trelnet on 21 it gives the following Trying 127.0.0.1...
<ebaad> Connected to localhost.localdomain.
<ebaad> Escape character is '^] '.
<ebaad> Connection closed by foreign host.
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: which flash plugin are you using?
<justin_> CablD_Ubuntu: What do you mean? -- you cannot watch videos?
<mc44> zainka: you will need to edit using "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<CablD_Ubuntu> 9
<justin_> CablD_Ubuntu: Oh god
<CablD_Ubuntu> i have 6 instaled with auto max
<soundray> ebaad: that's a good sign. What ftp client did you use for testing?
<justin_> CablD_Ubuntu: 9 is garbage for now -- like horrible
<zainka> mc44: Sure is a relative word, but i guess first hd is given value hd0 and not hd1
<Zero_Code> justin_, I need to capture screen session and I try istanbul but I have some artifacts through movie
<CablD_Ubuntu> ok what version do i need to watch youtube vidz
<zainka> mc44: thanks for the edit tip
<justin_> for me anyways -- it turned my machine into a Windows 95 a
<ebaad> from the localhost I'm using the terminal
<mc44> zainka: dont worry, if its wrong nothing bad will happen :)
<abyssmal> hello
<ebaad> and from the windows machine just the dos window
<justin_> Zero_Code: Yeah you might want to change your output plugin, try that in your video options.
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: first of all you need to make sure that there's not more than one plugin competing for flash content. Use URL about:plugins
<CablD_Ubuntu> justin_: ok let me try
<soundray> ebaad: you mean you enter 'ftp localhost' on a command line?
<Roy> can i use fonts of winodws like .fon or .ttf in ubuntu edgy?
<ebaad> yes
<abyssmal> hello all
<Zero_Code> justin_, what I should use?
<Roy> and how can i installed it?
<soundray> ebaad: and that gives a 421 error?
<kitche> !fonts|Roy
<ubotu> Roy: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> Roy: No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<ebaad> yes
<abyssmal> need help with wifi drivers .. ?
<justin_> Zero_Code: I would say use VLC if you want to record your video === it comes with a lot of output options, in case one fails
<justin_> And of course ascii movies are always cool
<justin_> :D
<soundray> ebaad: have you looked through the config files in /etc/proftpd ?
<Roy> ok 4ubotu
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray: ok it say one flash movie plug in  version 4
<ebaad> yes
<zainka> mc44: What the heck, it asks for a root pwd. I tried the password i used while installing this Linux thingy but it still complains
<ebaad> there is nothing suspicious
<CharlieSu> what is the difference between shadow and shadow- ?
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: that sounds wrong. You're definitely not using the FP9 beta.
<abyssmal> hello sierra
<mc44> zainka: you need the root password for editing system files.
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:   no im not i guess
<Chris_Swift> Copyright infringement lol, Sierra
<ebaad> you can try ftp to 67.181.133.16
<landexem_> When I try and burn an audio CD with K3b from a bunch of MP3 files it gives me an error saying "Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format"
<mc44> zainka: try running "sudo ls" and typing in what you think the password is
<landexem_> What package to I need for K3b to decode these MP3s?
<Zero_Code> justin_, I have VLC but I didnt see option for recording screen session, Go to check
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:   I made a plugins dir with the 9 copied in there
<zainka> mc44: I have done that with the password i use and it works perfectly, right before your last msg
<DreamerHxC> ubuntu_istanbul what does this means? "Son olarakta kernel modllerini ykleyecegiz. Yine sirasiyla;"
<abyssmal> i need help with madwifi drivers, has any else had to use this package?
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: you shouldn't have to make a plugins dir.
<ubuntu_istanbul> ok sorry
<mc44> zainka: so your root password is working ok?
<ubuntu_istanbul> i translate it from turkish
<justin_> Zero_Code: -- http://wolphination.com/linux/2006/06/30/how-to-record-videos-of-your-desktop/ ------------- And also a cool proggie I have heard is good but never tryed myself "Recordmydesktop" :D
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:  ok thats what adobe beta stated in the read me  penguin.swf
<zainka> mc44: mmh
<DreamerHxC> ok
<stalefries> How do I permanently change my preferred DNS server?
<ebaad> you r absolutely right the ftp was running on 2121 instead of 21, I connected and it works.
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:  this is a x64 ubuntu also if that matters
<ubuntu_istanbul> it means at the and we will install the kernel module
<ebaad> thatnsk its my fault
<ubuntu_istanbul> ok
<zainka> mc44: think so, it do not complain. Ill try again
<ebaad> thanks to justin also
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: change to the plugins dir you made in a terminal and type 'sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/'
<mc44> zainka: so you can save the edited file ok now?
<DreamerHxC> ubuntu_istanbul could you please translate it in the post too
<justin_> ebaad: Yay for me! =P
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: then restart firefox
<Zero_Code> thanks justin_ I will tray
<CablD_Ubuntu> ok wil try now
<DrNick> stalefries, you can do it through the network GUI, or you can manually edit your /etc/resolv.conf file and change the IP addresses in there
<soundray> ebaad: well done
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:  trying now thanks
<ebaad> you guys helped me thanks
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:   sudo or user
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: what?
<DreamerHxC> ubuntu_istanbul when I do "sudo rmmod -f fglrx" it says no such file or directory
<stalefries> DrNick: But when I change it in the GUI tool, it gets changed back whenever I connect to a different access point
<tobster> Hi
<abyssmal> hi tobster
<mc44> zainka: ok, well after you have done that, you cab just reboot and windows should be there
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:  should i do it under root or user  or does it matter because im working on the users firefox
<tobster> Im having real issues
<ubuntu_istanbul> ok.
<badock> hi all
<abyssmal> hi
<DrNick> stalefries, thats cos it gets new info from DHCP. if you use DHCP there is no way to stop it getting the DNS info for that interface I dont think
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: if you open the terminal as the user, you can type exactly what I wrote.
<abyssmal> anyone know about the madwifi drivers?
<tobster> If I buy a printer how do i know it going to work?
<ubuntu_istanbul> you will pass  "sudo rmmod -f fglrx" this code
<stalefries> DrNick: bah. Ok, thanks
<DreamerHxC> it's not working
<ubuntu_istanbul> write the next code
<ubuntu_istanbul> ok
<soundray> tobster: check linuxprinting.org before you buy
<tobster> yeah
<tobster> i have
<soundray> tobster: or get a Postscript printer
<badock> scuse me, do you know an app which can read (not necessarly edit) .ppt, which is NOT openoffice ?
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:   sorry dumb question
<DreamerHxC> and modprobe fglrx sais ERror install commando for fglrx
<DrNick> stalefries, you could create a sample resolv.conf file and make a script which replaces your current one with it, then you'd just have to run that each time to save you editing it
<tobster> all the low cost ones seem to be discontinued
<soundray> tobster: or check turboprint.de
<tobster> turboprint that a new one thanks
<zainka> mc44: Sorry but no... It still complains aboute the password, have tried several which i actual know is wrong, but you know.. However, should i perhaps use sudo in stead of gksu
<stalefries> DrNick: nah, that's too much work
<abyssmal> i need to patch my atheros drivers to allow them to go into monitor mode
<DrNick> stalefries, ok. it'll be less work than editing it each time, however.
<DrNick> stalefries, whats the matter with other DNS servers anyway?
<stalefries> DrNick: I just won't bother
<tobster> I have another question if i buy any kind of hardware say a wireless mouse how will i know it will work
<mc44> zainka: yep, try it, it should make no difference
<soundray> tobster: it's payware, but it was worth it for me. I got an unsupported printer as a substitute for the one I ordered, because they were out of stock. With turboprint, it works.
<tobster> is the plug and play pretty sound on Ubuntu?
<stalefries> DrNick: it's OpenDNS, it's got some nice feature like .tld spell checking
<soundray> tobster: USB? yes.
<tobster> cool
<tobster> thanks
<DrNick> i see
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:   restarted check the about:plugins  still says 4.0
<CablD_Ubuntu> rrr
<ubuntu_istanbul> i edit my answer.
<tsoler> hello to all
<ubuntu_istanbul> <DreamerHxC> ok.
<stalefries> !hi | tsoler
<ubotu> tsoler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu_istanbul> hi
<tobster> i read that you dont need drivers like you do in Windows cus Ubuntu is pretty much all plug and play
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: okay, for some strange reason, it's not finding the plugin. Let's check a few things: are you on amd64 or on regular i386?
<Tomcat_> tobster: You do need drivers (called "Kernel modules"), but not like in Windows, correct.
<tsoler> does anyone here knows where i can find help for mapserver
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:  amd64
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: okay, that explains everything.
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray: btw  thanks!
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:  great
<Tomcat_> tobster: imho, plug&play in Linux is much better than in Windows.
<Yasutoko> Hi everyone.. Got a problem here with my Ubuntu install...
<beasty> lol ?
<kingace> hello
<Chris_Swift> !ask | Yasutoko
<ubotu> Yasutoko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: you need to go to the forums, find the instructions from Kilz and install a 32bit firefox version. Then it'll work. It does here. (amd64, too)
<zainka> mc44: but it does, im in, and file is saved. Thanks a lot. Many greetings to you and Good bless
<kingace> whenever I try to upgrade to edgy, I get failed to fetch errors.. this is using the update manager. any suggestions?
<DreamerHxC> ubuntu_istanbul I replied to you in the post
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray: darn  ok thanks!!  alot for your time  will do now
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: found it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<mc44> zainka: no problmes, if it doesnt work come back and shout at me
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray: do i need to uninstall the x64 version i have now?
<zainka> mc44: No need for shouting... bye
<Yasutoko> Well look, I've just gotten in my Live cd & Installation disc , now, when I insert my live cd, reboot, everything does what it's supposed to do!... Buuut.. At the final inning, it crashes and my xserver can't go further.. ( graphical interface thing ) ..
<tobster> Thanks guys  prob see you in the forum were I tend to help others
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: no, you can run both in parallel, but you have to make sure you know which is which ;)
<Chris_Swift> Tried Safe Graphics mode?
<Yasutoko> Chris_Swift , you talking to me?
<Chris_Swift> yes
<ubuntu_istanbul> what is your (uname -r)
<ubuntu_istanbul> <DreamerHxC>
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:   I think i can run with the ball from here  Thank You for your support  ... this is the reason I changed all my puters to Ubuntu
<Yasutoko> Well... No... I don't know how to ...
<tobster> Tomcat but the drivers are pre-installed right?
<Tomcat_> tobster: Most are, yes.
<soundray> CablD_Ubuntu: glad I could be of some help
<Chris_Swift> When you put in the LiveCD a menu comes up to select how you want to load/boot Ubuntu, use the arrow keys to go down and select Safe Graphics mode
<CablD_Ubuntu> soundray:  =P
<ubuntu_istanbul> DreamerHxC
<tobster> so how safe is it to buy hardware for Ubuntu?
<Yasutoko> Okay Chris, gonna try that
<Tomcat_> tobster: Best is to find stuff in some hardware database that will say it works in Linux.
<Chris_Swift> if not come back ok
<Yasutoko> Just inserted my live cd
<Yasutoko> Yep
<Yasutoko> Btw : V5.1 ( when live prompt loads when cd is inserted... Is that the latest? .. <= live )
<tobster> im thinking maybe i should install windows along side Ubuntu just so i can use it to install drivers that how i got my modem to work
<tobster> any ways thanks
<DrNick> hey, in general i've found the hardware support in ubuntu to be excellent. does anyone know the deal with RAID controllers though? Most onboard ones on standard PC motherboards aren't true hardware RAID I know, just wondered if Ubuntu supports many of them?
<Chris_Swift> Yasutoko: 6.10 is thw latest
<Yasutoko> Bah... Stuck with an older live :p
<Chris_Swift> lol, dont worry
<soundray> DrNick: not to dive into a general discussion pro/con RAID, if you do do it, you're usually better off doing software RAID if you have a reasonably fast CPU.
<Yasutoko> Hmmm.. Sooo.. i inserted my Live cd Chris, but there is no where were I can select what kind of boot load I want : This is what I see
<tobster> To be honest I have not had a problem apart from the printer issue
<tobster> bye
<landexem_> When I try and burn an audio CD with K3b from a bunch of MP3 files it gives me an error saying "Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format"
<landexem_> What package to I need for K3b to decode these MP3s?
<Yasutoko> Ubuntu 5.10 Live , OpenOffice.org, Mozilla Firefox, Gaim, TheOpenCd
<Chris_Swift> You have to boot off the CD and not Windows to the CD
<Yasutoko> Okay... Lets try that then, brb :)
<DrNick> soundray, I still prefer hardware RAID, even if its not true hardware RAID if possible, as it has the huge advantage that it's OS independant. plus with software RAID, if you system disk dies you're still stuck, with hardware RAID thats not the case. I just wondered what the support was like for them
<fbc> does someone know how to prevent nm-applet from running on startup?
<Sparx> If im using an dell xps 400 should i have to alter anything in the BIOS in order for ubuntu to run?
<fbc> Sparx:  not generally.
<Sparx> well, during start up it crashes
<n3rdism> sparx: like how?
<DrNick> Sparx, any errors?
<tonyyarusso> Vspirit: Did you get an answer about scrolling earlier?
<soundray> !bootoptions | Sparx
<ubotu> Sparx: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<greghunt> do you have any funky acpi apic stuff going on?
<fbc> Sparx:  That probably has nothing to do with the BIOS. What errors are you getting?
<fbc> does someone know how to prevent nm-applet from running on startup?
<n3rdism> fbc: maybe in /etc/modules?
<Sparx> Im not getting an error but when its running the scripts in cuts to this screen where its green
<Sparx> and pen-stripped looking
<fbc> n3rdism:  hmm, I'll check it
<Sparx> sorry im not that advanced
<Sparx> thanks n
<n3rdism> sparx: sounds like video card archiving
<soundray> DrNick: I know that for some of the older motherboard integrated RAIDs from Abit and the like, there was support. But I haven't looked into this for a long time, sry
<DrNick> Sparx, sounds like a problem with your graphics system
<Sparx> hmm
<Sparx> is there a way to fix it
<DrNick> soundray, no probs, cheers
<n3rdism> sparx: what card are you running?
<soundray> fbc: check whether it's started from System-Prefs-Sessions-Startup Programs
<Sparx> nvidia gforce 600
<Sparx> or 400, one of the two
<mabreaux> my bottom bar has vanished, how do I get it back
<n3rdism> sparx: try 2 things: 1st, put in the ubuntu disc and if you can get to the menu. try boot from harddrive, if that works: check to make sure your xorg.conf is how it should be
<fbc> soundray:  thanks,, that's where I found it...
<n3rdism> sparx: second try booting into safemode from grub
<n3rdism> sparx: and check xorg.conf from there
<soundray> mabreaux: right-click on the top panel, select "New Panel", add the applets you need
<fbc> n3rdism:  Thanks for your help too..
<n3rdism> fbc: it work?
<Sparx> Im sorry how do i check xorg.conf? in the cmd?
<soundray> mabreaux: maybe first make sure you haven't just moved it to another place
<n3rdism> sparx: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fbc> n3rdism:  yup soundray gave me the fix.. it was in the session manager...
* swift777 is away: Away at the moment
<n3rdism> sparx: prior to changing anything do: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<n3rdism> fbc: was gonna have you look there next :) glad to hear its working tho
<DreamerHxC1> hi again
<fbc> soundray:  I think it's kill my bcm43xx-fwcutter...
<mabreaux> thanks
<n3rdism> does anyone else feel really fat right about now?
<DreamerHxC1> no
<DrNick> n3rdism, not particularly
<DreamerHxC1> I feel sad and anger
<soundray> n3rdism: I've been worse ;)
<DreamerHxC1> anger for ubuntu
<DreamerHxC1> anger with ati
<n3rdism> sad and anger? lol
<draeath> ?
<draeath> woops
<n3rdism> oh... sry im an nvidia guy
<DreamerHxC1> i should be too
<n3rdism> ..in any case, happy thanksgiving all
<draeath> how to i switch between channels in bitchx
<n3rdism> alt+ left arrow/right arrow?
<draeath> no that just makes my terminal flash and print [D [C
<draeath> anyways...
<n3rdism> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@207-119*centurytel.net]  by nalioth
<draeath> does anyone know a good way to convert a manpage into postscipt (to parse through ps2pdf)
<jair> hey guys what is the gnome software I can install to copy, burn, data and audio cds on ubuntu.  I tryied k3b but having some issues with it and the cd-drives
<n3rdism> jair: gnomebaker
<Music_Shuffle> jair, Gnomebacker
<Music_Shuffle> baker**
<nalioth> jair: or graveman
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> lo
<jair> thank you all
<Panzerboy> hola
<jair> thank you very much
<axisys> once in a while pages in firefox like youtube looses sound. i close ff, run killall esd and restart ff to get the sound back.. is it a bug?
<DrNick> jair, for data CD's, just use the integrated facilities in nautilus. for audio CD's, use serpentine. or you can install Gnome baker, but its pointless really with the other stuff available IMO as it doesn't give you any more options.
<Malachi> Hey guys. Man, am I happy to be here.
<Music_Shuffle> Hi Malachi
<Malachi> Anyways....I'm sure you get this question a lot, but....
<draeath> Anyone know of a good audio DSP (esd, arts, etc) that has little-to-no latency? I need under 1/10 second latency
<n3rdism> axisys: i get the same problem. but i think it has something to do with the sound driver that flash player chooses to output through
<Malachi> After upgrading to Edgy, my multimedia apps crash.
<jair> DrNick: I will actually being doing DVD, CD, etc so i need a complete tool instead the included with naitilus
<Malachi> I have no idea why; I replaced totem-xine with totem-gstreamer if that helps.
<jair> DrNick: but thank you anyway, i am normally a kde guy
<DrNick> jair, nautilus does DVD's too
<axisys> n3rdism: hmm
<jair> DrNick: I will check the options then ;)
<compengi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<n3rdism> malachi: is your video acceleration working? glxgears
<simmerz> trying to do a make menuconfig, but i am getting a ton of errors starting with: In filde included from scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:24:scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:31:30: error: curses.h: No such file or directory
<jair> who need helps with samba
<jair> ?
<Malachi> n3rdism: Hold on. Boss is calling.
<n3rdism> lol
<DrNick> jair, just drag what you want on the DVD into the burner folder, chuck in a blank DVD and record away :)
<jair> DrNick: yes sounds easy
<Nayru> Hi, ive been having trouble installing Ubuntu on my system. When booting from the disk, I select "Install Ubuntu" and it does some loading and then it stops and gives me an graphical X error something about going to http://wiki.x.org to get the latest version of something...I have no clue whats going on...
<jair> interesting
<ubuntu_istanbul> DreamerHxC
<Malachi> n3rdism: Sorry, I have to work. Didn't mean to cause any trouble.
<n3rdism> malachi: no worries
<soundray> simmerz: you need libncurses-dev, I believe
<simmerz> ok
<ubuntu_istanbul> DreamerHxC1
<soundray> simmerz: have you read the forum/wiki stuff about kernel compiling?
<DrNick> i should really cut my nails. brb....
<n3rdism> nayru: which version of ubuntu?
<Nayru> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386
<Spee_Der> I have a f-u-l-l  belly now....
<n3rdism> haha same
<n3rdism> nayru: what kind of system are you running?
<soundray> Nayru: you may need a boot option like vga=771
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Nayru> Dell XPS, Windows XP
<soundray> Nayru: there are help screens explaining how to set boot options
<Sp4rKy> please, is there ASM editor with syntaxing coloration ?
<n3rdism> nayru: try what soundray said, or "graphical safe mode"
<bieb> ASM?
<abyssmal> hello
<abo_> I have a process apt-index-watch  running taking lots of the cpu power in a periodic way, a kind of Dirac Comb
<soundray> !nasm-mode | Sp4rKy
<ubotu> nasm-mode: NASM mode for XEmacs. In component universe, is extra. Version 20020330 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Sp4rKy> thx soundray
<n3rdism> abo: thats actually a bug
<jair> hey guys I am trying to create an audio cd using a list of mp3s does gnomebacker convert them on the fly from mp3-wav?
<DrNick> back
<abo_> n3rdism, any fix?
<|dam|> please advise me on how to stop my window from dissappearing when i minimize. Thank you in advance
<n3rdism> abo: reading, google "apt-index-watch" the bugs come up
<mc44> |dam|: dissapearing?
<|dam|> yes
<jair> Music_Shuffle: hey quick question, I installed and I am on the wizard, telling the app to burn an audio CD but did not find anything, it looks like is trying to get an .wav when i have all mp3s
<mc44> |dam|: do you have a panel at the bottom of the screen? (this is ubuntu right?)
<jair> Music_Shuffle: the app, does not convert them on the fly? from mp3-wav?
<Music_Shuffle> Which, Gnomebaker?
<jair> yes
<DrNick> jair, chuck the mp3's into a playlist in rhythmbox and hit the burn to CD button. else use serpentine, that accepts mp3
<|dam|> mc44: yes i do
<Sparx> n3rdism where do i go to type in all he info you just tole me about xorg? im using windows right now
<Music_Shuffle> I've never used it actually, I just know it works...I use k3b on both KDE and Gnome all the time, sorry. >_<
<jair> DrNick: ohhh interesting then the gnome backer is not as intelligent as k3b
<n3rdism> sparx: in the terminal for ubuntu
<Sparx> where is that?
<mc44> |dam|: right click on it, choose Add to Panel
<soundray> Sp4rKy: normal emacs has an asm mode as well
<DrNick> jair, GNOME baker is rubbish, i dont like it. the usual tools included in nautilus and the auto apps work nicely enough
<mc44> |dam|: then add "Window List"
<jair> DrNick: so I will have to use it with the other application and burn it
<|dam|> mc44: and yes this is ubuntu
<Sp4rKy> soundray: k thx :)
<jair> \so ok, let me use the naitilus one then
<n3rdism> sparx: if you're in the GUI go Applications > Accessories >Terminal
<saturnine> hello
<jair> DrNick: I will select all teh mp3 files and say "record" ?
<DrNick> jair, for audo discs, use either rhythmbox, if you use that, or serpentine, as i said
<mabreaux> |dam|: hello
<Sparx> but i cant do that because im on windows
<silya> Hi all! I have install ubuntu, but there is only memtest and my winxp in grub menu :/
<|dam|> mabreaux: turkey
<saturnine> is there someone here who is willing to answer a couple of questions for someone who just finished installing ubuntu on their computer?
<slavik> anyone know why Azureus doesn't put up a tray icon?
<jair> DrNick: ohhh I see
<slavik> saturnine: just ask :)
<DrNick> jair, load up serpentine, and its all pretty self-explanitory
<mc44> |dam|: did that work?
<|dam|> mabreaux: yep
<abyssmal> im having problems with ubuntu drivers, can someone help me?
<soundray> silya: what version of ubuntu?
<simmerz> right, that works fine, now, but I'm getting an error trying to compile the hostap-source
<Sparx> im on windows, if that helps
<slavik> abyssmal: can you be more specific please?
<n3rdism> sparx: you have to be in ubuntu dood
<silya> 6.10
<abyssmal> i need help installing madwifi for my atheros wireless adapter
<silya> Fresh from IDF
<silya> in Kiev
<saturnine> TY...  I installed ubuntu today, and need to do some configuration of the graphics driver.  I downloaded the driver for my ATI Card and installed it, but now I need to change something called xorg.conf  what is that and how do I change it?
<jair> DrNick: ok
<slavik> silya: zdorova
<soundray> silya: can you try things out while we chat?
<[g2] > anybody know how to change the default boot seletion in rEFIt from Mac OS X to Edgy (Edgy boots on sda3)
<DreamerHxC1> can somebody help me to install fglrx with my ATI? i can't make it work
<grimeboy> What's the name of that command line tool for converting text formats?
<slavik> abyssmal: pastebin 'lsmod | sort' output please
<silya> No :)
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n3rdism> saturnine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_istanbul> hi <DreamerHxC
<Nayru> Hello im back, I think i need some more help
<DreamerHxC1> hi
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: did you follow the wiki page?
<bieb> I am having a software raid issue....
<soundray> grimeboy: you must be joking, there are hundreds
<ubuntu_istanbul> i ask you what is your uname -r
<abyssmal> !pastebin
<DreamerHxC1> slavik yes
<bieb> I have an old Dell Dimension, I have 1 ide HDD for the OS, and 2 IDE HDDs that I want to put in Raid1 to backup some files from my home PC,
<bieb> I have installed 6.06 from the alternate CD, and setup the Raid on those 2 drives, but when Ubuntu loads, they are not in Raid or mounted or formatted
<abyssmal> ??
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: on edgy?
<DreamerHxC1> but when I do fglrxinfo
<DreamerHxC1> it takes a while
<DreamerHxC1> and it shows mesa3d
<DreamerHxC1> not ATI
<DreamerHxC1> yes
<grimeboy> soundray, Right, tell me a simple one included in ubuntu by default.
<DrNick> I think the graphical display settings tool from red hat should definetly be included in the next release. its open source so there for the taking, and would save a lot of confusing with people having to edit xorg.conf to set up things like dual-head.
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: did you blacklist the fglrx module that comes from restricted drivers?
<silya> slavik, privet!
<DreamerHxC1> hum
<soundray> grimeboy: gee, do you always order people around like that?
<abyssmal> what about a pastebin??
<jair> DrNick: I think that serpentine is already on the system, now i can not find any icon on ubuntu to start it :(
<Nayru> I still cant get the ubuntu cd to install, same "server x" error and when i diagnose the last line is an error that sais "PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be defined!"
<n3rdism> dreamerhxc1: did you read the howto? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_istanbul> DreamerHxC1 dou you hear me.
<DreamerHxC1> Make sure you unload the module ati-agp by issuing "sudo rmmod ati-agp" and blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. <== is it?
<slavik> abyssmal: do 'lsmod | sort' in terminal, then go to the site in !pastebin factoid, and post the output there
<grimeboy> soundray, Sorry, I read that and it was in the wrong tone totally. But do you know of one?
<DreamerHxC1> ubuntu_istanbul yes I hear you
<|dam|> mc44: i unfortunately have to go eat a turkey i'll be back 7:00pm pct.Thanks so far for your help
<DreamerHxC1> yes I read the howtos
<soundray> grimeboy: from what to what are you trying to convert?
<mc44> |dam|: happy thanksgiving! my american friend :p
<grimeboy> soundray, windows to unix
<abyssmal> lsmod |sort
<ubuntu_istanbul> what is uname -r
<jair> DrNick: nevermind I got it
<prestosd> When I shutdown, the computer works fine until its completely done. Then the splash screen freezes and the HDs shut off but the splash screen is still at 0 (done) and it never turns off. Can anyone help me?
<DrNick> jair, under Sound & Video?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: have you tried 'sudo modprobe fglrx' (to load the fglrx module)
<DrNick> ok lol
<Nayru> =/
<DreamerHxC1> yes I tried
<n3rdism> ubuntu_istanbul: prints version
<jair> haha
<ubuntu_istanbul> 2.6.17-10-generic
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: does it load or give any errors?
<n3rdism> kernel version
<grimeboy> grimeboy, I remember there being a command like win2unix or something, but I can't find it.
<abyssmal> im not particularly having trouble with that actual installation process more, more just which release i need and where to get it
<ubuntu_istanbul> mine is 2.6.17-10-generic
<ubuntu_istanbul> what is yoursa
<grimeboy> Ah, I mean soundray
<Francesco_> salve
<soundray> grimeboy: dos2unix from the tofrodos package
<DrNick> grimeboy, yes its unix2dos, I belive. there's also a dos2unix to go the other way
<n3rdism> same but 386
<grimeboy> soundray, Dos, not windows, thanks.
<jair> DrNick: I think that guys don't understand what do I want to accomplish, the freaking serpentine does not support mp3 files :(
<jair> forget it I go with k3b and kde
<silya> soundray, but I can told you about anything you want
<slavik> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DreamerHxC1> slavik it says: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: ignoring bad line starting with ati-agp (which I wrote). FATAL: Module fglrx not found
<silya> and after all can reboot and try something
<Nayru> Is there a topic on the forums or anywhere that can help with installation issues like X server...?
<DrNick> jair, serpentine DOES support mp3 files. heck it'd be pretty much useless otherwise
<mirak> hey
<abyssmal> slavik, have you had to use mad wifi?
<slavik> abyssmal: no :(
<mirak> does anyone know how to build custom debs with pbuilder ?
<abyssmal> hrm
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: tell me what 'lsmod | sort | grep fglrx' prints
<soundray> silya: when you get to the grub menu, you can start an interactive grub session with 'c'
<Nayru> :*(
<brett_> How to allow user/ to be able to mount another drive?  I am trying to make link to a HDD for a user on KDE.
<abyssmal> its been giving me a headache since last night, i couldn't get it to work on my redhat linux... so i opted to just go ahead and install ubuntu
<abyssmal> .. now my wireless card WORKS!! YAY!!
<abyssmal> but i doesnt go into monitor mode .. :(
<slavik> abyssmal: wtf?! roflcakes :P
<silya> btw, when I boot from this live CD there is several problems: 1 I can't make manual lan configuration; 2 when installation complete cd ejects but after pressing Enter PC stops
<soundray> silya: in there, you can type 'help' or 'help command' for help. You need to set a root partition with 'root (hd0,1)'
<abyssmal> turns out i like ubuntu better
<slavik> abyssmal: maybe the driver doesn't support it? (an older version maybe?)
<DreamerHxC1> agpgart 34888 2 fglrx,nvidia_agp and in other line fglrx 406988 19
<soundray> silya: (hd0,1) is the same as /dev/hda2 (not hda1!)
<DrNick> abyssmal, good :)
<n3rdism> mirak, did you read through the documentation about packaging?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<kikokos> hi
<abyssmal> no, well.. i found a website with the patch that i need, but i need a password to download it cuz other sites were linking to it and sucking up his bandwidth
<abyssmal> but he must have gotten the patches from somewhere else, cuz its not a programmer's website
<soundray> silya: then you need to set a kernel, most likely with 'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda2' (replace the correct root device)
<abyssmal> so i need to go to elsewhere to find it
<mathrick> hi, I have problems with my microphone, can't get it to work. The microphone itself works (I've tried), but I can't get any sound recorded. Soundcard is SB Audigy LS, and I had it working before with breezy, but it broke after I reinstalled, and didn't get back to work after upgrading to Edgy
<slicky> anyone know how to get the 3d accleration woring with a ATI radeon video card and the xorg thingy?
<slavik> abyssmal: try asking people in #kismet ...
<slavik> slicky: where are you having trouble?
<abyssmal> ahah.. good idea
<sn9> slicky: depends on which radeon
<mirak> n3rdism: not everything, I just want to build lib-xine patched with vdr patches, but I can't install build-deps, they are broken, so I use pbuilder
<slavik> abyssmal: or find the irc channel for the driver ...
<soundray> silya: then 'initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic'
<slicky> sn9:  radeon 9600 xt
<kikokos> I have on my comp ocaml and I want to burn it on cd and give my friends. But he doesnt has net, how to burn ocaml with any dependiences?
<mirak> n3rdism: I just want the quick fix
<abyssmal> ahah.. perhaps they do have a channel. i didn't even think of that, lol
<sn9> slicky: that one should "just work" iirc
<soundray> silya: then hit boot. If it works, you then have to reinstall grub
<abyssmal> thanks for the help
<slicky> slavik: hm.. with the mods n stiff
<slavik> slicky: I thin the ati module should work ...
<n3rdism> mirak: i was planning on reading through that soon. wanted to know if you had already to see if it was worth it =)
<slavik> slicky: Beryl?
<JDahl> what is the package I need to run 32bit programs on 64bit platforms?  I would like to use Skype under AMD64,  and installing Ubuntu in 32bit mode is not an option
<n3rdism> mirak: but im not experienced in pbuilder
<Nayru> Can someone PLZ help me, im having trouble installing ubuntu from the live cd, when selecting to install it gives me an X server error
<kikokos> I have on my comp ocaml and I want to burn it on cd and give my friends. But he doesnt has net, how to burn ocaml with any dependiences?
<soundray> JDahl: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<DreamerHxC1> slavik I cant paste because im at other PC but I can write it manually
<kikokos> please tell me
<BlueEagle> nayru: Did you try the failsafe VGA mode?
<Nayru> yes
<JDahl> soundray, thanks
<soundray> Nayru: you've had a few suggestions. Say what you've tried
<BlueEagle> nayru: Can you be more spesific as to the nature of the error? (hint /var/log/)
<prestosd> When I shutdown, the computer works fine until its completely done. Then the splash screen freezes and the HDs shut off but the splash screen is still at 0 (done) and it never turns off. Can anyone help me?
<Nayru> Tried different VGA modes
<slicky> slavik: sudo modprobe fglrx gives the output : FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<Nayru> yeah "PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 cound not be defined!"
<n3rdism> slicky: that seems to be a ongoing trend lately with fglrx lol
<slavik> slicky: did you build the kernel module? it's the stuff with module-assistant in the wiki page
<anto> can somone help me
<BlueEagle> nayru: Hva you got an integrated and one external (ie. PCI) graphics card?
<slicky> slavik: yes.. i did..
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: your Ubuntu system, does it have any graphics whatso ever?
<sn9> prestosd: sounds like an acpi problem to me
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> Nayru: interesting... Is your hardware okay?
<slavik> slicky: did you do sudo depmod?
<Nayru> ATI x850
<Nayru> radeon
<anto> i'm using proftpd and i want to setup a user with password and can delete/write/edit files
<slicky> slavik:  yepp
<Nayru> yup everything works fine
<silya> soundray, thx a lot. I know this steps :) More intresting for me WHY installation program make such things
<slicky> slavik:  i did follow the guide..
<DrNick> oh actually thats one thing i meant to ask - installed GLX, made the startup scripts and ran it on a different display, it didn't pick up the GNOME theme engine :( any ideas?
<BlueEagle> nayru: Have you got an integrated and one external (ie. PCI) graphics card?
<slicky> n3rdism: are the drivers buggy?
<slavik> slicky: what driver are you using in xorg.conf?
<Nayru> PCI
<silya> Why I can't make manual lan configuration
<n3rdism> nayru: step one, toss ati in garbage. step 2: buy an nvidia card. step 3: sleep better at night
<slavik> DrNick: Beryl?
<anto> i'm using proftpd and i want to setup a user with password and can delete/write/edit files
<Nayru> PCIE sorry
<Nayru> lol
<n3rdism> slicky: ati is just weak
<slicky> slavik:  right now: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<prestosd> sn9: so what should i do?
<DreamerHxC1> slavik do I have to install module-assistant build-essential in order to get fglrx to work?
<DrNick> slavik, not tried Beryl no, i've heard its not as good or something
<slavik> DrNick: add 'gnome-settings-daemon' to the current session
<slicky> slavik:  was that the info u wanted? :$
<sn9> prestosd: what kind of motherboard is it?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: to build kernel modules, yes
<BlueEagle> nayru: It would really, really help us help you if you took the time and effort to answer in complete sentences and included the name of the person you were writing to...
<silya> Why when I set 1024x768 32 bit options on live cd boot menu. this setting don't saved and pc boot 1280x1024
<silya> WhyWhyWhy
<prestosd> dunno
<mathrick> is there anything I could use to monitor all inputs on the soundcard? Hacking around switching inputs in the mixer is a bit tiresome already, and then I still have to play with soundrecorder's settings
<DrNick> slavik, excellent, i'll try that ta
<DreamerHxC1> I don't know how to do that
<soundray> Nayru: mach64 cards work well in my experience. You could try putting it in a different PCI slot.
<slavik> slicky: well, we know that fglrx isn't working as it should
<al1> i just installed ubuntu but i don't feel the benefits comparing to windows
<sn9> prestosd: is it a brand-name computer of some kind?
<slavik> slicky: did you blacklist fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules ?
<silya> Yes, I agree. Ubuntu - cool desktop, but sometimes easy - not so good
<prestosd> sn9, YES it's a Dell XPS T-450
<mc44> al1: it makes you feel warm and fuzzy inside :)
<jared> Hi im trying to install flash and im new to ubuntu
<DreamerHxC1> I think i have tthe same problem than slicky
<slavik> al1: here's a benefit, if Canonical desides to stop supporting Ubuntu, there is still us ...
<al1> i think ubuntu will lead me to the dark side of the force
<n3rdism> silya: from my experience anything you do in the live cd as far as settings and programs you install. things like that, dont stay when you boot the actual harddrive
<jared> flash player 8 or 9
<kikokos> how to make package with any dependings?
<kikokos> ex pakcage ocaml
<silya> And this is a good example when all Installation process hidden like in win(tm) - not good
<sn9> prestosd: xps? one of those pentium2 deals?
<soundray> silya: people come here to get fixes and workarounds for your problem. If you're unhappy about how Ubuntu works, report a bug.
<slavik> al1: and Ubuntu doesn't phone home like XP or Vista ...
<bimberi> !flash9 | jared
<ubotu> jared: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<prestosd> sn9, lol, i think so
<soundray> s/your/their/
<jared> and i can download but i dont know how to run installer
<prestosd> somethin like that
<soundray> s/problem/problems/
<saturnine> I'm too new to all this for some of this to help.  I end up blindly tring comands posted on web sites, and reference to those web sites don;t do much for a non techie user who just wants a working computer.  I would hate to have to go and install windows again.... and I can;t afford a MAC right now.  Is there anyone here who might be willing to help me get my ATI X300 working with 32bit...
<slicky> slavik:  hm.. i can only find linux-restricted-modules-common  in that dir
<saturnine> ...color depth and the #-D enabled?
<saturnine> #-D=3-D
<bimberi> jared: download the .deb file from that link above and double-click on it
<sn9> prestosd: first thing i'd try would be to add the kernel arg "acpi=force"
<slavik> saturnine: what seems to be the trouble?
<prestosd> sn9, how do I do that?
<silya> soundray, why I cant't say anything bat about this cool distro? I just say my mind and confusion
<jared> bimberi i have downloaded this : install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<urmom> if im on a mac how can i setup the keyboard to act normally?
<silya> gparted - studpid, tmm
<urmom> like it does in macosx
<saturnine> When I try to start teh second life program  I get an error where it syas it can't open a window.
<silya> 3 times I press back
<bimberi> jared: forget it for now and try this method
<saturnine> If I check the log it says to check the color depth.
<slicky> slavik:  kk done
<soundray> silya: because this is the wrong place for that kind of thing. So please stop.
<saturnine> WARNING: Unable to create window, be sure screen is set at 32-bit color in Control Panels->Display->Settings
<saturnine> I don;t have such a menu that I can find.
<silya> and forward and he make root partion for other hds.
<urmom> can anyone help me?
<jared> ok... which one do i download
<jared> ?
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<n3rdism> saturnnine: lol its making up menus
<kikokos> hi could somebod help me????
<sn9> prestosd: at the boot screen where it says to press a key to see the boot menu, press it, then press E, arrow down to the kernel line, E again, and add "acpi=force" hitting enter, then B
<slavik> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<saturnine> that's helpful...
<bimberi> jared: flashplugin-nonfree_9~beta1~seveas1_i386.deb
<prestosd> whow
<prestosd> sn9, k ill try that.........brb
<sethk> saturnine, you'll have desktop configuration somewhere.
<n3rdism> saturnine: instead of going and spending a grand on a mac
<sn9> urmom: define "normally"
<slavik> hmm, I will go write a howto/script for fglrx on edgy ...
<sethk> saturnine, exactly where it is on the menus depends on which desktop you run, but it's there.
<jared> they all start with gftp
<urmom> sn9, as in ctrl click, using the apple key to copy etc
<slavik> because the wiki page has all info all thrown about and such ...
<saturnine> generic, thee hour old ubuntu default desktop...
<bimberi> jared: look above that
<DreamerHxC1> need help installing fglrx with my ATI please
<n3rdism> saturnine: buy an nvidia card lol
<jared> im new to this to is there something special i have to do to get you to see things i write in red?
<urmom> sn9, and having shift make the letters capital
<mc44> slavik: Applications -> Add/Remove -> choose fglrx, not that hard :p
<hanso> hey. the infocenter crashes when I enter the OpenGL section. anyone got a clue?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: hold on, I am about to write a better how to ...
<sn9> urmom: that is possible, but really hard to set up, and IMO, not worth it
<urmom> well ok
<DreamerHxC1> ok ok don't worry
<urmom> but there is one important thing
<Pavi> whats the cost of normal nvidia card
<bimberi> jared: sorry ... it looks like that repository has changed ... i'll see if there's another
<slavik> mc44: I have fglrx working with Beryl and can even play WoW on this set up, I am not the one who needs help :P
<urmom> sn9, i need shift to actually work
<jared> ok ty
<slicky> slavik: so.. are there any way to solve this problem?
<sn9> urmom: shift always works
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone have a nice rsync backup URL I can peek at? It has been a few months since I used rsync (Since my Gentoo days) .. but I did like the way it backed stuff up ..
<urmom> not for me
<sn9> urmom: which mac?
* NineTeen67Comet and can I use rsync to backup to a samba share on an XP box on my lan?
<urmom> sn9 when i try to use shift it just doesnt type the letter
<urmom> sn9 im using an ibook g4
<sn9> urmom: that's really weird
<canburak> hi, i come to this channel stating that one of my `cores` stopped working. i found that it is disabled by windows for the sake of power saving. now i woluld like to know how this can be possible on ubuntu
<urmom> sn9, well can i fix it?
<n3rdism> nineteen67comet not sure about the samba share, but i remember reading about this really slick and easy rsync service these people offered online. i think leo was talking about it
<canburak> how can i shutdown one of the cores of a dual core cpu?
<Malachi> n3rdism: I'm back, at least for a while.
<sn9> urmom: i can't even think of why it would do that; shift works fine on other ppl's ibook g4's
<n3rdism> welcome back malachi
<silya> enjoy ubuntu or other distro you like! bye all! sawa
<urmom> weird
<n3rdism> indeed
<saturnine> well.  So much for the helpful ubuntu community I heard about.  Telling someone to go out and purchase anothr video card is nothing more than a rude remark
<NineTeen67Comet> n3rdism: I'll look a little for online stuff, I've got enough boxes here to handle my own, but it'd be the same syntax I'm assuming.
<saturnine> be well those of you with good intentions
<bimberi> jared: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/dapper-seveas/backports/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78~ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb
<n3rdism> saturnine: hold the phone
<NineTeen67Comet> bbiab
<mc44> saturnine: if your hardware is not supported what other option is there?
<n3rdism> saturnine: i didn't mean that in any sort of rudness first of all. i simply think when it comes to linux, nvidia wins. secondly: when you came in here you were saying you were about to go out and buy a mac
<saturnine> It is supposed to be supported.  I just need to know whay all these code words  yo flks use mean.
<jared> bimberi: download and then what?
<saturnine> No... I said I can;t aford onw so windows may have to win here.
<mc44> saturnine: ok. well no one is trying to be rude, people are helping for free :) sorry if it does not always sound like that
<bimberi> jared: open it using gdebi (default action with a double-click or open from the firefox download window) and install.
<n3rdism> nineteen67comet ill find it, but im pretty sure its just a app running in the background
<mirak> I have read docks but can't find how to build a .deb modified with my patches, and pbuilder
<soundray> canburak: powernowd should do that for you when the system load is low.
<saturnine> I don;t kinow what a xorg.conf is and when I ask, I'm told to go to a non-exestant directory.
<jared> bimberi: it sais an older version is available in a software channel... it opened it automatically and im not sure what program it opened in
<sn9> saturnine: regardless of what mc44 says, ati CAN work, but ati's own drivers tend to crash
<soundray> canburak: next question is probably, how do you check?
<saturnine> fine...
<soundray> canburak: I don't know, try 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<mc44> sn9: hey I didnt say it wasnt supported :p
<bimberi> jared: yes, that's gdebi and that message is normal, flash 7 is available via ubuntu repositories but this is flash 9
<n3rdism> yah! found it
<sn9> [14:00:20]  <mc44> saturnine: if your hardware is not supported what other option is there?
<mc44> sn9: notice the if :)
<n3rdism> rsync.net if anyones interested
<mc44> sn9: anyway...
<canburak> soundray, you say powernowd does more than frequency scaling, right?
<canburak> thats great, i'm checkling that
<jared> bimberi: ok so i pressed "install package" and it is installing... anything else i will nedd to do after besides restart my browser (firefox)
<saturnine> I think Linux isn;t ready for the desktop of a normal person.  If one needs to learn an entire new profession to use it then it isn;t usable for most people.  Back to windows purgatory for me.
<soundray> canburak: just looking at http://www.deater.net/john/powernowd.html right now...
<saturnine> thanks anyway
<bimberi> jared: once you get to the "Installing package file" bit click on the little triangle next to the word "Terminal" - it will ask you to accept the licence - hit the tab key until "yes" is hilighted and hit Enter
* mc44 sighs
<alecjw> gnome panel keeps crashing, can someone help please?
<bimberi> jared: nothing else besided restarting firefox
<n3rdism> linux isn't ready for people who can't take control of their own problems and find solutions. windows is ready for lazy people that don't know how to read and think intuitively
<jared> bimberi: ok did that
<bimberi> jared: be aware of this too ...
* soundray wonders why people tend to apportion so much blame to free software programmers and so little to manufacturers with tunnel vision
<bimberi> !fffc | jared
<ubotu> jared: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<MikeyMike> asdfasdf
<alecjw> !gnome-panel
<ubotu> gnome-panel: launcher and docking facility for GNOME 2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 474 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<jared> bimberi: ok im now at a black screen that sais "Downloading... done.
<n3rdism> im with you soundray
<MikeyMike> asdfasdf
<jared> bimberi: do i just close it now and restart firefox and view that link you just sent?
<bimberi> jared: does it say that it has finished - below the progress bar?
<sc0tt> hm
* SonicvanaJr is away: I'm away
<sc0tt> anyone use ATI here?
<sc0tt> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jared> bimberi: progress bar?
<bimberi> jared: above the black terminal window
<abo_> n3rdism, I looked into many of the hits in google for the apt-index-watch... none is working
<MikeyMike> hokay so.
<n3rdism> abo: i couldnt find any solutions either my friend
<jared> bimberi: it sais " flash etc. was installes"
<jared> bimberi: installed*
<bimberi> jared: great, you can close and restart firefox
<n3rdism> abo: you should submit a bug report, however
<redDEADresolve> sc0tt is use ati, i have a x1600
<jared> ok what does that mean about that last link?
<jared> bimberi: like what does it mean that its crashing sites
<bimberi> jared: that link is just something to try if you experience crashes visiting flash sites
<sc0tt> i have a raedon 7000 ve card
<MikeyMike> mztriz
<sc0tt> and its not working
<sc0tt> :|
<jay> how can i have multiple instances of gaim running?
<sc0tt> its okay though
<uksprout> hi all..... just a quickie is it possible to mount a drive (NTFS) to get access to the files
<jared> bimberi: o ok ty much!
<sc0tt> i'm going to switch it to an nvidia card in a sec
<sc0tt> :D
<bimberi> jared: i'm just letting you know of its existence :)
<jared> bimberi: see ya
<bieb> jay.. I dont think you can
<Francesco_> #ubuntu.it
<jared> bimberi: ok thanks a lot
<urmom> NOW i have a huge problem
<jared> bimberi: bye
<bimberi> jared: np, cya :)
<redDEADresolve> i like my ATI cards, my laptop has the intergrated 1150. ATI releasing the drivers to the open source community soon
<jay> yea its possible to mount ntfs drives
<nativow> which library i must install for stdio.h for example?
<urmom> the screen keeps flashing after i restarted
<n3rdism> jay: sometimes i accidently click the application and it launches 2. this works however there are some services, like msn that dont allow 2 user names to be logged in multiple times and it kicks you off that service
<urmom> and the first time i restarted it was flashing colors!
<frandavid100> hey guys
<DreamerHxC1> slavik did u finished?
<sn9> sc0tt: radeon 7000 will work out-of-the-box
<canburak> nativow, packages.ubuntu.com has a `search file in packages`
<uksprout> jay: how do I do that in ubuntu?
<mztriz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33541/
<MikeyMike> lol
<frandavid100> any idea of how to make a new screensaver from an existing one?
<soundray> nativow: libc6-dev. You probably want the build-essential metapackage
<canburak> frandavid100, screensavers are c programs
<canburak> (mostly)
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: not yet ...
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<DreamerHxC1> no ptrob
<Pabloooo> how can i enable ctrl+alt+f1 console if im running ubuntu 6.10 under vmware server? its not working :(
<frandavid100> so, there's no way I can make one without C programming skills :(
<abo_> n3rdism, hey , I fixed, if you are still having it, I can show you hi
<frandavid100> thanks canburak
<soundray> Pabloooo: the key combination may be caught by something else. Try 'sudo chvt 1' in a terminal.
<Trixsey> Can I remove totem without having to remove the entire software bundle?
<canburak> frandavid100, if the one you want to extend is in c, yes
<bimberi> !mountwindows | uksprout
<ubotu> uksprout: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<n3rdism> abo: i wasn't experiencing the issue, but im glad you fixed it. you should notify those in the bug forums about how you fixed it! ;D
<abo_> n3rdism, the fix was on a french forum :)
<n3rdism> abo: haha i didn't read those because i dont understand any french x.x
<uksprout> thanks will read
<soundray> Trixsey: which bundle would that be?
<Vspirit> anyone with an idea to how I can create shortcuts or remap/reconfigure keys on an english keyboard so they also produce the Danish  characters ?
<jay> uksprout: go to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<n3rdism> abo: it would be generous of you, if you can translate. to do so on the english forums =) it would be a good contribution to the community
<soundray> Vspirit: just add the Danish configuration in System-Prefs-Keyboard. There is also a handy panel applet for layout switching
<Trixsey> soundray: ubuntu-desktop
<abo_> n3rdism, ok I'll do it
<mztriz> I had the newest version of beryl (0.1.2) on my laptop but it kept crashing everytime I used gaim. I tried to downgrade to 0.1.0 but I keep getting this error in Beryl...
<mztriz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33541/
<n3rdism> abo, awesome. thanks a lot!
<abo_> n3rdism, np
<soundray> Trixsey: that one is just a metapackage, i.e. it consists entirely of dependencies. No harm in removing it.
<Trixsey> I prefer mplayer far more than totem you see.. and totem is my default player
<OoberMick> Vspirit: I set a key to be the "compose" key then I can do: compose a e to get 
<n3rdism> d(^_^)y
<soundray> Trixsey: you can make mplayer the default without uninstalling totem, though
<Trixsey> When I remove totem in synpatic it says I'd have to remove the ENTIRE ubuntu-desktop system
<Vspirit> soundray: I know about those options. but I wish to keep the English keyboard layout, and I prefer to avoud more clutter in the panel
<Trixsey> soundray: no point in having totem though
<Trixsey> if I have mplayer
<devilsadvocate> Trixsey, ubuntu-desktop is a ghost package
<soundray> Trixsey: no, it says you have to remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage. You can safely do that
<n3rdism> totem is really pretty useless
<OoberMick> Vspirit: then the compose key is the way to go for you :)
<Vspirit> OoberMick: also what I had in mind, but how do you do that?
<sn9> soundray: not entirely true (re ubuntu-desktop). the meta-packages are needed for dist-upgrade to track dependency changes
<Trixsey> devilsadvocate: What do you mean? I want to keep parts of that package :(
<Trixsey> I don't want totem, but I want other things in ubuntu-desktop
<mztriz> I had the newest version of beryl (0.1.2) on my laptop but it kept crashing everytime I used gaim. I tried to downgrade to 0.1.0 but I keep getting a plugin error.
<Pabloooo> soundray: it didnt wok ive already changed the hotkeys combination in vmware server. now when i grab input inside the vm machine i cant see the mouse or user the keyboard :(
<n3rdism> this is something we should report as a bug, because i for one dislike totem. and find it completely useless
<devilsadvocate> Trixsey, its not a real package. It just has all the others as dependancies. so if you want to install ubunut gnoem, you just have to install one package and it'll pull all the others
<n3rdism> maybe they will leave it out in the next release
<OoberMick> System->preferences->keyboard. layout options, compose key
<sn9> Trixsey: easiest thing to do is to keep totem and not use it
<bimberi> Trixsey: it won't remove the other dependencies, just the metapackage
<soundray> Pabloooo: sorry, can't really help with vmware probs
<devilsadvocate> Trixsey, you can safely remove it. none of your other applications will go
<OoberMick> Vspirit: System->preferences->keyboard. layout options, compose key
<devilsadvocate> just make sure you arent freeing up more than a few mb when you do it :)
<Pabloooo> soundray: ok dont worry thanks! :)
<OoberMick> Vspirit: I set it as the menu key
<n3rdism> pablooooooooooooooooooo: http://www.vmware.com/support/gsx3/doc/manage_prefs_gsx.html
<soundray> sn9: that's only relevant on release upgrades, though. It would have been my next warning. Right now, Trixsey has not even quite followed the first argument ;)
<Vspirit> OoberMick: yeah, did the same, where do you define the key combinations?
<n3rdism> pabloooooo: looks like you can change the key combination for keyboard release in vmware
<swaby1> anyone help with limewire install edgy eft
<n3rdism> pabloooooo: ctrl + F in firefox and search for release
<swaby1> I think my repositories are screwed
<OoberMick> Vspirit: not sure how ypu add more but the defaults are here: http://www.schwarzvogel.de/compose.shtml
<DreamerHxC1> ops
<DreamerHxC1> hi again
<n3rdism> hola
<DreamerHxC1> hola
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: about to post it :)
<Vspirit> OoberMick: thanks, I think I'm going for the compose key solution combined with putting stickers on the uk keyboard, where they Danish characters normally are.
<DreamerHxC1> good!
<DreamerHxC1> cause im going crazy
<jay> whats the difference between compiz and beryl
<n3rdism> dreamerhxc1: you know what you can get me for xmas? quad SLI 8800GTX
<swaby1> how do I fix my repositories?
<simmerz_> having major issues compiling a new kernel with the hostap drivers. i am trying to use make-kpkg --initrd modules_image and the hostap-source module is just not playing ball. keeps saying there is no rule to make target
<DreamerHxC1> for u of for me? :)
<n3rdism> me!! =D
<DreamerHxC1> I think I'll anoither graphic card too
<DreamerHxC1> but I have AGP so I'll have to buy a new motherboard so I'll have to buy a new microprocessor and Im not gonna do that
<n3rdism> dreamerhxc1: definetly grab an nvidia dood.
<DreamerHxC1> yeah
<DreamerHxC1> I had an nvidia
<n3rdism> nvidia is superios
<DreamerHxC1> but it burnt hehe
<n3rdism> superior*
<n3rdism> haha, the 6600?
<simmerz_> anyone?
<DreamerHxC1> no
<DreamerHxC1> GeForce2 Ti :)
<Pupeno> Hello.
<n3rdism> hahahaa
<n3rdism> lolol sry
<DreamerHxC1> hehehehe
<Pupeno> How can I turn DOS line endings to UNIX line endings ?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: PM me your email, since the HOWTO forums requires and admin approval before it shows up ...
<DreamerHxC1> why when I type lspci | grep 0300 screen shows nothing?
<slicky> im so tired of this lol.. have anyone ever solved the problem with the ati cards and ubuntu?  and got the 3d acceleration to work.. ?
<slavik> slicky: pm me your e-mail
<uksprout> many thanks all sorted all drives now mounted
<kitche> slicky: ati on linux isn't that great anyways so it's just not a ubunutu problme
<n3rdism> im gonna go relax with the family, take care everyone. bbl
<DreamerHxC1> slicky im just like you
<OoberMick> slicky: yeah I use the free drivers on supported hardware :D
<jay> no prob
<DreamerHxC1> bye n3rdism
<n3rdism> see ya dreamer =)
<uksprout> bye all
<slicky> OoberMick:  and u got it all to work? what kind of card do u got?
<sn9> slicky: yes, plenty of ppl have. it's not usually that hard
<chandoo> hi :)
<Malachi> For some reason, after upgrading to Edgy, xine apps don't work.
<simmerz> having major issues compiling a new kernel with the hostap drivers. i am trying to use make-kpkg --initrd modules_image and the hostap-source module is just not playing ball. keeps saying there is no rule to make target
<slavik> slicky, DreamerHxC1, PM your e-mails, I will e-mail you my how to ...
<Malachi> At least I think it's xine apps, totem-gstreamer works fine.
<slicky> sn9:  ow.. so im just stupid? lol ;D
<OoberMick> slicky: Radeon 9200
<gop> any here had problems with ati 9550 and ubuntu
<slicky> OoberMick:  iv got a radeon 9600..
<chandoo> what is the difference between ISO and Thumb Dirve IMG formats, is it possible to convert ISO to USB-Thumb drive IMG formats
<gop> radeon 9550
<DreamerHxC1> i have 9550
<gop> dream,  do you get slow downs in gnome
<sn9> slicky: i think the 9600 is supported by the free drivers, but i'm not sure
<gop> like when using firefox
<slicky> sn9:  how do i find out?
<gop> DreamerHxC1,  what drive you using, I am on the binary one
<daxxar> w/wg #ubuntu
<daxxar> ERr
<sn9> slicky: it would be listed on the ubuntu wiki
<daxxar> I'm having some issues with audio in flash movies under Firefox. Anyone know what the cause could be?
<gop> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DreamerHxC1> gop i tried ubuntu's driver and fglrx but fglrx doesnt work
<DreamerHxC1> and ubunt's neither
<TaucherMK> I cannot find a repository for edgy eft where commercial packages and multimedia packages are available. Isn't it ported to the "newest" Version of Ubuntu yet?
<gop> DreamerHxC1,  so ar eyou using the open source one
<Pelo> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Pupeno> !dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DreamerHxC1> i think so, how can i know it?
<Pupeno> !msdos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msdos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Pupeno,  in linux you want "shell" or "bash"
<gop> for somereason firefox is slow
<gop> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<daxxar> And on a similar note, I can't get neither totem-gstreamer nor Rhythmbox to work, totem fails with "you do not have a decoder installed to handle this file" even though gstreamer0.8-plugins is installed.
<daxxar> (for MP3-files, e.g.)
<gop> daxxar,  well you got to install
<gop> the mp3 codec
<DreamerHxC1> slavik what happened?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: pm me your e-mail
<slavik> slicky: you, too
<DreamerHxC1> I already did it
<slavik> hmm
<DreamerHxC1> Gop how do I know which driver am I using?
<daxxar> As I said, it is installed
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: are you registered?
<DreamerHxC1> in ubuntuforums.org?
<gop> yea
<Cosmonaut3030> How do I get the Ipw wireless working? Will installing theieee80211-source  work?
<DreamerHxC1> im registered in ubuntuforums.org as DreamerHxC
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: I meant on IRC
<gop> any here recomend getting ff 2.0
<DreamerHxC1> oh
<DreamerHxC1> no
<DreamerHxC1> im not
<Pelo> gop it works well
<slavik> figures
<slavik> DreamerHxC1 and slicky, join #slavik
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<Pelo> gop,  but nothing all that special, if 1.5 works well for you there is no hurry
<gop> 1.5 just sleem slugish
<gop> like when I do alt tab
<slavik> slicky: you there?
<gop> it takes 10 sec or more to redraw
<gop> get me pissed off
<chandoo> what are the internet-servers available for ubuntu net-installation?
<Pelo> gop,  check the system monitor to see what's eating up your memory and cpu
<sc0tt_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<simmerz> having major issues compiling a new kernel with the hostap drivers. i am trying to use make-kpkg --initrd modules_image and the hostap-source module is just not playing ball. keeps saying there is no rule to make target. is there any equivalent in make-kpkg to the make -C /usr/src/linux flags?
<DreamerHxC1> Gop how do I know which driver am I using?
<gop> check the ubuntu wiki
<Cosmonaut3030> FF2 is a far step up from 1.5.
<Cosmonaut3030> How do I get the Ipw wireless working? Will installing theieee80211-source  work?
<gop> DreamerHxC1,  one sec
<gop> llscpi
<gop> or some such comamnd
<gop> Pelo it say 85 mb for firefox
<gop> 86.4 mb is highest memory hog
<gop> and cpu is at 100%
<gop> gnome-pannel is 44 mb
<kralcymerej> ahhhh I am getting totally frustrated! Can anyone help me get my CDR/DVD drive to play dvds?
<kitche> !dvd > kralcymerej
<kralcymerej> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kitche> kralcymerej: you should of had a pm from ubotu about dvd
<foxure> Hello. I have a problem with my network.. i have one 1Gbit nic in one computer and 100Mbit in the other. But the speed beetween them is only 10Mbit
<sn9> foxure: it could be the cable
<foxure> sn9, but the cable is a new CAT6
<RockStar86> hi guys
<sn9> foxure: that doesn't automatically mean the connectors are wired in a manner compatible with gigabit
<adrenaline> Hi RockStar86
<slavik> foxure: Cat6 is for gigabit over copper?
<RockStar86> hi from italy
<slavik> RockStar86: hello
<adrenaline> Hi from WA USA
<slavik> and from NY USA :D
<sn9> slavik: cat5, if wired properly, can also work
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<slavik> sn9: I see
<DreamerHxC1> slavik [code] chmod ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run[/code]  ==> chmod +x or what?
<RockStar86> what time is it over there?
<foxure> sn9, maybe.. but i don't think thats the problem.. but i don't know
<adrenaline> It is 245PM here
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: to make it executable (look into next step)
<RockStar86> eheh 23.44 here!
<sn9> DreamerHxC1: never use the ati driver installer under ubuntu unless you know exactly what it will break
<DreamerHxC1> but if I do just chmod it doesn't work
<foxure> sn9, But even if its a crappy cable.. then i should at least handle more than 10Mbit?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: that's why there is a +x
<DreamerHxC1> im totally out of ideas sn9
<kralcymerej> ok read the site and downloaded the recommended the library. trying to activate the DVD decryption and the terminal is giving me this "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<kralcymerej> "
<slavik> oops
<DreamerHxC1> oh ok
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: add +x between chmod and ati-installer
<sn9> foxure: it depends, but don't rule out a driver issue just yet
<tonyyarusso> kralcymerej: You can't have synaptic and apt-get run at the same time
<bimberi> kralcymerej: close synaptic
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run
<foxure> sn9,  but how could a check what the interface on the computer says?
<sn9> foxure: i think you can install a command called mii-tool or something
<fabio__|> which program can I install to set the general volume of audio? (i'm under xubuntu, and i don't find the program the set the volumes..
<DreamerHxC1> yeah so I did slavik
<DreamerHxC1>  ;)
<tengil> i just upgraded to edgy and i can no longer the swedish special characters
<tengil> anyoen got any ideas as to why
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: and?
<mydani> What's the best way to add adobe flash to firefox on efty (amd64)?
<DreamerHxC1> good
<DreamerHxC1> it's ok by now
<foxure> sn9, okey.. thx
<kitche> fabio__|: you can open up a terminal and do sudo alsamixer then do sudo alsactl store
<slavik> mydani: I don't think there is one ... is there?
<sn9> tengil: there was a whole thread about that in the forum, with a fix
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: what step are you on?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: you will probably have to do the code in the troubleshooting step 1 ...
<mydani> slavik, I'd hope
<killown> how I configure my card video VIA/S3G Unichrome (PRO) ?
<DreamerHxC1> wait
<zack> hello
<DreamerHxC1> when sTep 5: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
* bimberi doesn't think there is flash for amd64
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: that installs the packages (source code, driver, etc.)
<DreamerHxC1> it says errors found: fglrx-control_8.31.5-1_i386.deb
<kralcymerej> please bear in mind that I'm a complete noob, but now XINE is telling me that "The source can not be read - maybe you don't have enough rights for this or the source doesn't contain any data"
<fabio__|> kitche: thanks! alsamixer seems to work fine"
<delire> is there a fix for grub not seeing a USB keyboard?
<zack> anyway to get ubuntu to recognize a Linksys wireless router?
<alecjw> my gnome-panel crashes as soon as it starts! how can i fix this#
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: pastebin the output after the command
<kitche> fabio__|: remember when you exit alsamixer do sudo alsactl store and it will store yoursettigns so when you reboot they come back
<slavik> !pastebin | DreamerHxC1
<ubotu> DreamerHxC1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zack> anyway to get ubuntu to recognize a Linksys wireless router?
<tengil> sn9: i searched there now and found a thread that never had an answer. do you know the subject line of that thread or something?
<DreamerHxC1> yes I know but im in other computer
<DreamerHxC1> hum
<DreamerHxC1> wait
<DreamerHxC1> i did sudo dpkg -i *.deb again
<sn9> killown: those are a major PITA, but work great once configured
<DreamerHxC1> and this time everything worked :O
<slavik> ahh, then read it and tell me what it tells you ...
<DreamerHxC1> no error
<kralcymerej> help??
<slavik> weird ...
<alecjw> anyone?
<slavik> are you sure it installed everything?
<sn9> delire: it's a bios thing
<zack> anyway to get ubuntu to recognize a Linksys wireless router?
<killown> sn9 how I configure it?
<sn9> zack: what do you mean?
<killown> I not found driver for my card
<DreamerHxC1> I think so
<DreamerHxC1> at least it showed no error
<zack> sn9 >> i cant install drivers for my wireless card...
<sn9> killown: the driver is in there, but it's quite finicky -- very difficult to get working
<killown> ahhhh
<killown> freebsd work it
<alecjw> please, this is really important!
<sn9> zack: oh, a card. i thought you first said a router, which didn't make sense
<DreamerHxC1> ok first error
<plesnivyjano> hi there..is it possible to customize message of the day for each and every user?
<sn9> zack: which linksys card is it? one of the GS models?
<zack> sn9: my mistake, is there anyway to download linux drivers for my card?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: go on
<DreamerHxC1> after blacklisting fglrx, when I sudo modprobe fglrx
<slavik> is it when doing modprobe?
<delire> sn9: the bios sees the keyboard just fine. i can't see any settings in the bios that would remove keyboard input.
<zack> sn9: WMP54GS
<sn9> delire: usb legacy support
<DreamerHxC1> it says: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist line 29: ignoring bad line starting with 'ati-agp'
<sn9> zack: is that a usb one?
<delire> sn9: i'll have a look for this. cheers..
<zack> sn9: no sir
<DreamerHxC1> I think I have to remove that line...
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: looks like
<alecjw> zack: there were several different revisions of that card. sn9 will beed to know which you have
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: there should be a single line in that file that doesn't start with a #, it should say DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<sn9> zack: if it's a GS model that isn't usb, you can get it to work with the bcm43xx-fwcutter -- it's a FAQ item
<DreamerHxC1> that's in /etc/modules/linux
<DreamerHxC1> sorry
<maba> how can it be that Ubuntu dhcp-clien/ip-settings works in one but not in the other?
<slavik> yea
<DreamerHxC1> that's in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<slavik> yea
<DreamerHxC1> DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<zack> sn9: yeah its just the WMP54GS that goes in a PCI slot
<sn9> alecjw: with linksys, all the GS models are always broadcom
<DreamerHxC1> modprobe fglrx show nothing
<slavik> good
<nub> is it feasible to use lvm in root for an edgy install?
<DreamerHxC1> ok, I go on
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: means it is loaded, you should see it when you do 'lsmod | grep fglrx'
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: do 'fglrxinfo'
<zack> sn9: thanks for the information
<RockStar86> bye bye guys, good night
<maba> good night
<DreamerHxC1> slavik
<DreamerHxC1> in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slavik> yes?
<RockStar86> see you
<DreamerHxC1> I have to sections with "Device"
<slavik> go on
<maba> dhcp/ip-setting problem!
<DreamerHxC1> two sections
<kralcymerej> in the goal of playing dvds on my system I loaded Xine, but it is telling me that "The source can not be read - maybe you don't have enough rights for this or the source doesn't contain any data" any ideas?
<slavik> the one with the video card ...
<Seveas> DreamerHxC1, do you have 2 videocards or a dual head card?
<DreamerHxC1> no
<slavik> one of them should have Drive "ati" (could be radeon instead
<DreamerHxC1> ill show u
<slavik> ore ven fglrx
<DreamerHxC1> yeah
<slavik> k
<DreamerHxC1> but the other has fglrx
<killown> driver via works to card video  VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP ?
<sn9> killown: the driver is called "unichrome" iirc
<nub> rather if I format my root partition with lvm will I be able to use it in my edgy install?
<slavik> dreamer, the one with ati, does it have '#' in front of every line?
<sn9> killown: but in some places it's called "via"
<DreamerHxC1> no
<delire> sn9: seems this bios has no option for toggling USB legacy support.. oh well.
<killown> sn9, ubuntu has support to it?
<jimmypw> Im having a problem with screen. SOmetimes when i exit an application in one of the screens the pricess becomes defunct (zombie) is there any way i can restore my access to the session or stop this from happening
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: put a # in beginning of every line for that Section
#ubuntu 2006-11-24
<sn9> killown: barely, but once you get it to work, you'll like the results
<DreamerHxC1> wait let me show you my xorg.conf
<killown> certo!
<ublender> hey, does anyone know of a way to set up ubuntu to share work-load over a network?
<mcphail> jimmypw: what are you doing to exit the application?
<DreamerHxC1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33553/
<Seveas> ublender, that's application specific
<sn9> ublender: there are several pkgs that do that
<Seveas> ublender, distcc does it for compiling for instance
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: why not use the ati driver?
<ublender> er, I found drqueue for rendering. but I was hoping to find one for video encoding as well
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: I need the Section "ServerLayout"
<DreamerHxC1> ok wait
<Seveas> ublender, maybe mencoder can do that? Or transcode\
<jimmypw> mcphail; for example i press ^a-c to create a new screen by default its bash thats loaded.... I do what i have to do then i type exit and bash closes closing the screen to *usually* but sometimes the procrss just goes zombie on me and i cant kill it however i try
<simmerz> why can't i build the hostap driver with make-kpkg? it keeps erroring saying that there isn't a makefile for it
<ublender> Seveas: mmm, thx, i'll see what I can find out about that
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Is it theoretically possible to make something that would distribute all of your processing?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, yes
<mcphail> jimmypw: what process "goes zombie"? The bash session?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Cool.  /me hopes someone does, and packages it for us :)
<cntb> issue
<cntb> samba share read only /home/user.  windows tries to read but is asked a user password multiple times .have come across such issue? what is the workaround?
<kralcymerej> in the goal of playing dvds on my system I loaded Xine, but it is telling me that "The source can not be read - maybe you don't have enough rights for this or the source doesn't contain any data" any ideas?
<ublender> are there any load sharing programs that are not app specific? can that even be done?
<sn9> Seveas: you're a high-ranking ubuntu guy -- ever hear of liborbit2 becoming non-functional upon a breezy-to-dapper upgrade?
<Seveas> sn9, nope
<mush> anyone willing to help me out, please?
<tonyyarusso> mush: Just ask your question and see
<sn9> Seveas: well, it appears to have happened to me
<jimmypw> mcphial: yes the bash session or whatever app i started after screen <appname>
<sn9> Seveas: it's making firefox do a SIGILL, and i suspect it's what's causing synaptic to crash too
<DreamerHxC1> slavik http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33554/
<Seveas> sn9, funky, tried reinstalling the thing?
<mush> when i plug my usb drive, it does not seem to correctly detect the free space...
<Seveas> (the thing == liborbit)
<sn9> Seveas: liborbit2? yes. and firefox, too
<Seveas> sn9, and how did you determine it to be liborbit?
<mush> i use edgy
<sn9> Seveas: gdb
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: ok ... gimme a sec
<jimmypw> mcphial: would you like me to pastebin my results of ps waxf?
<Seveas> sn9, can you pastebin the gdb output please
<DreamerHxC1> slavik ok
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33556/
<simmerz> if i make-kpkg kernel_image, is the only difference between that and modules_image that 3rd party modules aren't installed?
<sn9> Seveas: well, i no longer have the window open, but i can recreate the backtrace. also, this is on a powerpc (g3)
<slavik> change the section with driver ati to that and remove the fglrx section
<DreamerHxC1> chage ati to fglrx?
<mcphail> jimmypw: there is a "zombie" section in the screen manpage. Does that help?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: actually, instead of fglrx in the end, use ati, fglrx doesn't support your card anymore ... (unless you get the 8.28.8 driver)
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: scratch everything for now
<DreamerHxC1> what=
<DreamerHxC1> ?
<Poromenos1> how can i gzip a file from stdin
<Poromenos1> ?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: change the section with ati to this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33557/
<Seveas> Poromenos1, gzip -
<Seveas> (the - means stdin)
<ortega10> i'm looking for a gui-based personal backup tool, any suggestions?
<Poromenos1> Seveas: it says gzip: compressed data not written to a terminal. Use -f to force compression.
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: and remove the fglrx section
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<jimmypw> mcphail: ill check
<DreamerHxC1> and the other dvice section?
<Seveas> Poromenos1, gzip -f - > filename
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: new fglrx doesn't support older ati cards (only X series cards)
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: the fglrx section, remove it
<DreamerHxC1> oI don't understand
<Poromenos1> Seveas: ah, that worked, thanks! can I also name the file inside the archive somehow?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: fglrx does not support your video card
<Seveas> Poromenos1, dunno, man gzip ;)
<DreamerHxC1> which section do I remove? first device with "ati" or second with "fglxr"
<Poromenos1> Seveas: ok, thanks :)
<slavik> the second one
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<socrates> hi all, I need to rip a cd into MP3s. Any free tools to do that efficiently?
<socrates> it's not a copyright cd
<Seveas> socrates, sound-juicer
<ortega10> socrates: soundjuicer
<socrates> thanks
<DreamerHxC1> so I just have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33559/
<Seveas> socrates, it's even installed by default ;)
<socrates> you mean using the extract button?
<DreamerHxC1> right?
<ortega10> socrates: it comes with ubuntu by default i think
<socrates> oh ok  didn't realize that. thanks all :-)
<ortega10> socrates: anytime
<Doow> I had a crappy set of frequencies for my monitor, edited my Xorg.conf, got better ones (e.g. 1024x768@85 Hz which is what I want) I installed Beryl which screwed that up(best then was 1024x768@64Hz), removed beryl, reverted Xorg.conf back to the old (good) one. But I can't get 1024x768@85Hz back, any ideas?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: change the identifier to the one from the fglrx section
<DekKeD> anyone here uses Octave?
<DreamerHxC1> ok aticonfig-device
<slavik> yes
<ortega10> i'm looking for a gui-based personal backup tool, any suggestions ?
<Seveas> ortega10, hubackup
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<ortega10> Seveas: thanks
<DreamerHxC1> and what now?
<slavik> restart X ...
<Doow> Let me rephrase that, how can I get higher update frequency for my monitor? =)
<TuxN00b> hey hey
<DreamerHxC1> slavik problems with X
<slavik> what is the problem?
<DreamerHxC1> wait wait
<sn9> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33560/
<scrambled2486> how do i find out where a disk is currently mounted?
<DreamerHxC1> ok restarting X
<Doow> df
<DreamerHxC1> but this is not working
<DreamerHxC1> still freezed before desktop
<bimberi> scrambled2486: df
<plesnivyjano> is there any alternative in ubuntu for command "write" ?
<TuxN00b> I have some questions about installation/partitioning
<Seveas> sn9, that output seems incomplete
<sn9> Seveas: what's missing? looks ok to me
<simmerz> why wont the hostap driver install cleanly???
<Seveas> sn9, and try disabling assistive technologies/accessibility things
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: hmm ... try a reboot
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<sn9> Seveas: i'll have to log out for that, but now that you mention it, gok fails to start, complaining about a missing /dev/js0
<DreamerHxC1> slavik it worked, Im now in at the desktop but I know that if I reboot, it won't work again
<TuxN00b> is it actually feasable to install ubuntu alongside a windows partition without having to format my harddrive and losing everything?
<Seveas> sn9, well, it's the backtrace of only one thread and the actual signal is missing ;)
<DreamerHxC1> this already happened to me
<scrambled2486> how can i get ntfs write support on the Live CD
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: what won't work again?
<sn9> Seveas: it's the thread that got the signal
<scrambled2486> TuxN00b: yes
<Seveas> scrambled2486, with a lot of pain and suffering
<DreamerHxC1> everything
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: try to reboot again then
<Seveas> sn9, fair enough ;)
<DreamerHxC1> ok let's see
<scrambled2486> TuxN00b: the Ubuntu installer can resize windows partitions
<sn9> Seveas: the top line refers to the illegal instruction
<scrambled2486> Seveas: how much
<scrambled2486> Seveas: and where do i go to receive this pain and suffering
<Seveas> scrambled2486, an awful lot
<scrambled2486> Seveas: whatever, where do i go
<Seveas> scrambled2486, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g
<DreamerHxC1> as I said, this is not working again :)
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: what error does it give?
<DreamerHxC1> when it's going to work, it sounds like a session start sound
<newpZ> hi im running ubuntu and the latest xgl / beryl. with an ati card (direct rendering is working) when i switch sessions to xgl and fireup beryl manager everything crashes then hard locks.. does anyone know of a fix to this?
<DreamerHxC1> nothing
<DreamerHxC1> just it gets freezed before show desktop
<DreamerHxC1> i can switch to console or ctrl + alt + backspace
<TuxN00b> if I resize my NTFS windows partition using the extra space it won't adversely affect my hard drive?
<slavik> console
<DreamerHxC1> im there
<slavik> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TuxN00b> ?
<slavik> last few lines should say what happened
<DreamerHxC1> ok wait
<Seveas> !xgl | newpZ
<ubotu> newpZ: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cntb> annoying -- issue ftp://zaban-bechor.co.il/samba-shr2-win-multiple-login.JPG
<sn9> Seveas: i'll give turning off assistive devices a try now, and then i'm going to thanksgiving dinner with family and friends of family, so i won't be able to report back until another day. which channel would be the best one to receive such a report?
<DreamerHxC1> slavik this files has many suspicious lines...
<bimberi> TuxN00b: it isn't designed to cause damage, but you should always have very good backups before attempting something of that sort
<Seveas> sn9, here
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: like what?
<DreamerHxC1> for examble could not init font path elemnt, removing from list!
<TuxN00b> thAnks
<TuxN00b> yea
<TuxN00b> mainly docs are all i have to lose
<Seveas> sn9, or a private /msg :)
<sn9> Seveas: to you? ok...
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: that is fine
<DreamerHxC1> ah ok
<DreamerHxC1> can I see that log by parts?
<DreamerHxC1> because I jsut can see last lines
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: less the file
<slavik> use less instead of cat
<sn9> Seveas: well, later...
<Seveas> ciao
<DreamerHxC1> many fonts.dir not found
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: those are usual, look for something that is screen not found or such
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<cntb> annoying -- issue ftp://zaban-bechor.co.il/samba-shr2-win-multiple-login.JPG
<utopi> hi, how do i format a hdd to ext3 filesystem?
<funkyHat> utopi, you could use gparted to do it
<DreamerHxC1> this has so many lines....
<bimberi> utopi: or cli - 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda3'  (for example)
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: yes it does
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: scroll through it, see if anything looks weird
<utopi> "cli - 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd" and my hdd becomes a whole new ext3 hdd?
<DreamerHxC1> AIGLX?
<DreamerHxC1> 3d driver claims to not support visual 0x24?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: keep going
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<slavik> hmm, I think there was something in forums about it
<slicky> hi.. where can i find a nice howto 4 the free ati drivers ? :$
<DreamerHxC1> render acceleration unsupported in radeon 9500 and newer, disabling render accel
<DreamerHxC1> i can't see anything bad but im not a linux expert
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: change the ati driver to radeon in xorg.conf
<bimberi> utopi: no, you will need to partition it first - using gparted would be a better idea
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<slicky> but that means that u cant play any games with the radeon cards?
<Bilange> eww... for some reason, gnome's network-manager crashes when I start it. is there anyone with this issue? (OR:is there any way I can revert to basic/default network settings so network-manager can start again without crashing?)
<rioghal> slicky,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<utopi> bimberi: well i just used gparted
<utopi> it took around 1 min
<utopi> can that be right?
<timo90> Hey how do you configure remote controls in linux
<bimberi> utopi: yep, sounds about right - it's fairly quick - even for large drives
<utopi> ok cool
<utopi> how do i find it?
<timo90> I have a DVB remote
<utopi> do i have to mount hdd1 or something?
<DreamerHxC1> ok changed, im gonna reboot
<slavik> k
<cameron> u guys running linux mint or ubuntu?
<bruenig> ubuntu
<bimberi> utopi: yes, create a mountpoint (eg. 'sudo mkdir /media/hdd1' ) then mount it - 'sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1'
<bruenig> xubuntu actually
<utopi> ok thanks
<bimberi> utopi: add an entry to /etc/fstab to make it mount at boot
<tone> whats the easiest way to mount an iso?
<utopi> :)
<tone> vmplayer?
<utopi> bimberi: thank you
<bruenig> !iso
<cameron> burn image to disk
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bimberi> utopi: np :)
<bimberi> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>"  -  bin/cue can be converted to ISO using !bchunk  -  ISO images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com  -  Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning
<rioghal> im using windowmaker and i really like it. i see that the WDM (wings display manager) is in the repos. once i install wdm, how do i change my display manager?
<simmerz> in the hostap kernel module, I'm trying to enable firmware downloads, and following this: http://linux.junsun.net/intersil-prism/ , but when i uncomment the lines (remove the #) it refuses to compile.
<DreamerHxC1> slavik not working
<slavik> what is the error?
<tone> awesome ty
<DreamerHxC1> nothing, just desktop freezed
<bimberi> tone: oh good, you saw that (from ubotu)
<DreamerHxC1> after login
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: the logfile :)
<DreamerHxC1> ok wait
<tone> happy turkey day all
<slicky> iv got a radeon 9600.. should i instal the free drivers or the ati drivers, what would work best 4 me?
<tone> ty for help
<slavik> slicky: the open source ones
<DreamerHxC1> none works for me slicky
<DreamerHxC1> where's the log slavik ?
<slicky> slavik:  kk , ill try it ;D
<slavik>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<simmerz> no one at all?
<DreamerHxC1> I can't memorize the entire log but last lines seem to be the same
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: fair enough
<utopi> bimberi: how can i write on my new ext3 hdd?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: check /etc/X11 there should be another xorg.conf.something file ...
<FuelB> I get "Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font" when I try to run emacs, xfontsel or xfd...
<DreamerHxC1> im sure there are a lot of
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.212.66.211]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DreamerHxC1> yeah, there're many xorg.conf hehehe
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: gimmie the names of all of them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.212.66.211]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.212.66.211!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<DreamerHxC1> original0,original1,original2,fglrx0,fglrx1,fglrx2,fglrx3,fglrx4,fglrx5,20061123161655 and many more like the last
<FuelB> anyone know how can I fix the font warning and make emacs display normal fonts?
<slavik> the one with the long string of numbers
<DreamerHxC1> yeah
<DreamerHxC1> there're a lot like that
<DreamerHxC1> but with different numers
<slavik> well, that's the date
<DreamerHxC1> yes, the date
<slavik> you do a lot of aticonfig?
<DreamerHxC1> i've been two days like this
<slavik> heh
<DreamerHxC1> so excuse me if now I hate linux and ati
<slavik> ok, well, do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select all defaults (and choose the ati driver)
<Seveas> DreamerHxC1, join the club
<DreamerHxC1> ok but i've done this already many times before
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: I don't like ATI either ... but for other reasons
<DreamerHxC1> hehe thanks Seveas :)
<ebaad> I'm having flicker problem since I have installed the Edgy
<ebaad> any suggestions please
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: we want to create a 'default' (not really) xorg.conf
<DreamerHxC1> do I let this to autodetect video hardware?
<slavik> yes
<ebaad> My screen is set for 1024X7678 @ 61 HZ resolution
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<ebaad> any help will be really appreciated
<DreamerHxC1> this has another identifier for my card, 9600
<DreamerHxC1> when my card is 9550
<jose> hello
<soundray> ebaad: that's a tall, tall screen ;)
<bruenig> !hi | jose
<ubotu> jose: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nblracer> why when i do Zip -D i still get all the Directorys, in the Zip
<slavik> it's fine ... they are almost the same
<globe> hi all
<jose> hi all
<bruenig> !hi | globe
<ubotu> globe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DreamerHxC1> ok so all default settings
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: yes
<ebaad> I'm sorry I mean to say 1024X768 @ 61 Hz
<DreamerHxC1> and what about my monitor?
<jose> is this the channel from which I can get help for my Ubuntu system ?
<globe> jose: yep
<jose> cool
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: all default
<DreamerHxC1> ok, done
<DreamerHxC1> what about now?
<ebaad> When I had the dapper installed it the same hardware never had any issue
<slavik> restart X and all that
<slicky> hm.. now my x server dosent start at all.. it says that i dont have a display..
<dv_> can ubuntu handle multi-monitor setups?
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<simmerz> has anyone flashed firmware on a prism2 device?
<jose> just a simple one : I use the dictionnary, but have access only to the English one. Is there a way to get also the French one ?
<slavik> dvyes
<slavik> dv_: yes
<bruenig> dv_, yes
<dv_> does it require the same resolution on all monitors, or can they have individual ones?
<DreamerHxC1> slavik restarting x is not working
<slavik> dv_: they can be different ...
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: and the log file?
<bruenig> !info myspell-fr
<ubotu> myspell-fr: The French dictionary for myspell (Hydro-Quebec version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-20 (edgy), package size 156 kB, installed size 620 kB
<dv_> slavik, with or without xinerama
<dv_> ?
<DreamerHxC1> when it worked I heard a sound like session start sound, does it matter?
<slavik> dv_: no idea
<ebaad> hello can somebody please help me
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: that sound is amde by GDM
<ebaad> with the video display
<DreamerHxC1> ah
<bruenig> jose, sudo apt-get install myspell-fr, if you didn't catch that
<ed_> hello kids
<DreamerHxC1> log seems to be the same
<jose> ok, thanks. I do it right now
<bruenig> jose, also if you need it for open office, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-fr
<slavik> hmm
<DreamerHxC1> yeah, not working even rebooting
<simmerz> is no one able to help me get new firmware on my prism wireless card?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: in Server Layout section, add a line: Option "AIGLX" "Disabled"
<DreamerHxC1> ok
<globe> simmerz: ...what card is it?, many are prisms
<jose> bruenig, I've done what you said
<jose> but my dictionary does not find french words ...
<Xaice> which command displays the systemload
<DreamerHxC1> I have no Server Layout section right now
<slavik> Xaice: top
<simmerz> globe: its a built in wireless unit. Intersil Prism 2.5
<nblracer> why when i do Zip -D i still get all the Directorys, in the Zip
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: in very bottom of xorg.cong
<slavik> conf*
<DreamerHxC1> oh yes
<slavik> Section "ServerLayout"
<Vspirit> are there tools for unpacking a self-extracting zip file (.exe) a windows file containing windows drivers for my wireless nic found on the vendors website. (for use with bcm43xx-fwcutter)
<simmerz> I'm trying to modify the kernel source for the hostap driver to allow the PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT to work
<ebaad> I really need help with the screen please
<adam__> hi, i am having problems trying to run mysql, when i type mysql from the terminal i get: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) . any ideas anybody? :(
<globe> simmerz: have you searched google for the computer model ... ex "Dell Inspiron 25310 ubuntu wireless"
<ebaad> I would really appreciate if somebody can help me with the flickering issue
<DreamerHxC1> still not working
<ebaad> The screen is still flickering as I'm typing this message
<idigtal> "Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310"
<adam__> im running ubuntu 6.10 if that matters.
<simmerz> globe: its an old laptop. and it is nothing to do with the laptop itself. its to do with the firmware on the card. it needs updating but to do that i need to enable a couple of option in the kernel source. and Im not sure how to.
<slavik> hmm
<asqueella> I'd like to make my system wake me up at the morning by playing loud music.
<newpZ> i i have an ati xpress 200M card.. i followed all the guides.. i hard lock everytime in XGL... im running ubuntu edgy... can anyone help me out
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: change the driver to vesa ... that should definitely work ...
<DreamerHxC1> ok wait
<FuelB> ugh, I had to change font paths from /usr/share/X11/fonts to /usr/share/fonts/X11/ to get emacs to work
<asqueella> it doesn't seem there are nice apps that can do this out of box, so I tried running rhytmbox <path to mp3> from a cron job, which didn't work
<globe> simmerz: good.  sounds like you have a pretty good idea what needs to be done. I don't know how to help you, but if you rephrase you question, somebody probably does ;-)
<FuelB> it seems xorg.conf has wrong font paths
<simmerz> globe: I have done many times.
<GionnyBoss> hi all again :)
<slavik> newpZ: that's not a very powerful card ... try adding 'beryl-xgl' to the session startup program
<DreamerHxC1> I bet it won't work
<simmerz> globe: I'm not a newbie. I know what I'm doing most of the time, but i'm stumped on this one.
<jose> Do you know how I can get OpenOffice menu in French ?
<DreamerHxC1> 100$
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: only one way to find out ;)
<DreamerHxC1> I know :)
<jisatsu> How do I tell the exact version of the kernel I'm using? Apparently there's a bug in 2.6.17.1 - 2.6.17.7, and I need to know if mine (Edgy) is affected by it
<GionnyBoss> I have installed JDK Sun package (I need that for Netbeans) without uninstalling Sun JRE first... will I get some problems?
<DreamerHxC1> slavik could be my monitor?
<slavik> GionnyBoss: you shouldn't
<DreamerHxC1> yep, not working
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: shouldn't be your monitor
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: check the log file ...
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: did it ever work?
<DreamerHxC1> wo so so
<DreamerHxC1> the log is different this time
<DreamerHxC1> very different
<GionnyBoss> slavik, ok thanks... it's just that I checked /urs/lib/jvm dir... and it looks like JDK overwrote the JRE...
<slavik> ok, this is good
<DreamerHxC1> slavik yes
<DreamerHxC1> it works sometimes but when I reboot......
<GionnyBoss> but I wanted to keep JRE because I thought that without JRE, mozilla java plugin would not work
<slavik> GionnyBoss: JDK includes JRE
<asqueella> ls -l | grep 361432
<jose> do somebody know and can tell me  how I can get OpenOffice menu in French ?
<asqueella> oops, sorry, the perils of multimon
<wenko> hey there
<GionnyBoss> slavik, I know that... just don't know the package dependencies for JRE mozilla plugin and I was not very sure what to do... anyways... I think that I won't have problem :)
<DreamerHxC1> slavik so?
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: what does the log say?
<DreamerHxC1> for example
<slicky> slavik: what about that howto u told me about b4?
<wenko> anyne able to help me out...Id like to install nmap on this ubuntu box but i dont have make...how do I get make
<DreamerHxC1> GLX: initialized driver MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0
<ufox> hi all
<kitche> wenko: sudo apt-get install build-esstenial
<slavik> slicky: you need to use ati, not fglrx
<Harley-D> how can i edit sources file for update in ubuntu
<samuel> sup all
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: are you trying to get compiz/beryl to work?
<GionnyBoss> slavik, you look like an expert... can I ask you what can I do to change monitor gamma? I'm using xgamma, but when I restart it doesn't keep my gamma settings... I remember I let this work on Fedora, there was a command that I don't remember... can you help, please?
<vook> I'm not too familiar with today's bootup process.  Other than /etc/rc2.d, where would I look to see what is loading at boot?  (to disable gdm, raid scripts, etc...) ??
<slavik> GionnyBoss: I have no idea, sorry :(
<GionnyBoss> no problem
<samuel> how can i start/stop services in 6.10??? i dont know upstart
<GionnyBoss> thanks anyway ;)
<kitche> vook: ubuntu scripts are in /etc/init.d
<DreamerHxC1> slavik log doesn't says anything more about graphic or screen
<GionnyBoss> I ask here just because I googled for it with no success :(
<limoflasche> hi, unfortunately im not good in linux and in chatting.so could please some1 tell me if there is a german ubuntu chat somewhere?
<slicky> slavik: ye.. that done.. i followd the howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver?highlight=%28radeon%29#head-ba6d435f5620ddc29ae8af2c8cc09737aee0ffe7  and when i restart x it says that i dont have any display.. and it complaind on the nputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
<vook> kitche: they are located there, but not all are used.  It's the old debian way - /etc/inittab goes into runlevel 2 (/etc/rc2.d)  but other stuff is loading as well.
<DreamerHxC1> but when I get to logon screen, it's showed with plenty of colours and a great resolution, which shouldn't be with vesa, right?
<ufox> I've lost my /boot partition, I've been looking for a solution in the internet, but nothing
<slicky> slavik: so i put # on the lines where it complaind.. and now the x server starts
<slavik> DreamerHxC1: no always
<slavik> slicky: that's ok
<DreamerHxC1> oh
<ufox> I am looking for the vmlinuz and initrd files
<slavik> s/no/not
<DreamerHxC1> then im totally out of ideas
<kitche> vook: which version of ubuntu are you using sicne Edgy doesn't follow the debian way to bootup
<slavik> vesa is a standards driver
<slavik> the lowest common denominator driver
<DreamerHxC1> oh i didn't know
<globe> limoflasche: you can try ubuntu-de
<ufox> are both generics to download and put them in my partition?
<limoflasche> how can i go there?
<ufox> thanks and sorry abour my english
<globe> limoflasche: try typing /join #ubuntu-de
<jimmypw> aaahhh i dont know whats going on, I was told not to worry about the load averages of my machine (server edition) but they keep going up and up and up load average: 13.99, 13.97, 13.55
<Harley-D> vi tells me /etc/apt/sources file is only read only how can i change this
<limoflasche> thanks. im gonna try now, bye
<globe> Harley-D: use sudo
<slavik> Harley-D: use sudo vi :)
<Harley-D> thanks
<asqueella> sorry to repeat myself, but anyone knows how can I make ubuntu play music at a specified time?
<Harley-D> apperiate it :)
<kitche> vook: but ubutnu has all initscripts in /etc/init.d/ to make gdm to not load you will have to go into /etc/init.d/ and chmod -x the gdm script
<asqueella> I guess it didn't work out for me with cron and rhythmbox because rhythmbox is a gui app
<mcphail> asqueella: use "at" or "cron"
<asqueella> and?..
<globe> asqueella: try using mpg123 .... its a term mp3
<vook> kitche - Edgy.  Oops, nevermind.  I was looking in the high numbers in /etc/rc2.d for the gdm script.  It's actually /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm, I thought it would be higher in the process.  BTW, unless things in linux in general have changed, all scripts are located in /etc/init.d, then the runlevel is mentioned in /etc/inittab (2), which then heads off to /etc/rc2.d and processes all the S scripts there, just like executing the command 'init 0' loads the scripts in /etc/
<globe> asqueella: its in apt
<asqueella> it didn't want to actually play the music
<asqueella> tried that before rhythmbox :)
<slicky> slavik: hm.. the 3d screen savers work now.. so maby it fixed?  but i cant change the screen resulution
<asqueella> sec
<slavik> slicky, using the ati driver? or fglrx?
<DreamerHxC> sorry
<DreamerHxC> slavik so any idea?
<slicky> slavik: ati
<kitche> vook: it depends ont eh system for example slackware doesn't use /etc/init.d at all
<amicrawler> does any body know where i can get  new stuff for beod
<asqueella> globe: says it can't open default sound device
<simmerz> im having a problem trying to update the firmware on my prism 2.5 wireless card. I can't for the life of me get PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT working in the kernel. can someone help me with getting it working please?
<amicrawler> does any body know where i can get  new stuff for beos
<slavik> DreamerHxC ... no :(
<globe> asqueella: do you have anything else using the sound card?
<DreamerHxC> nothing like aticonfig or something like that?
<asqueella> globe: thanks for answering by the way
<globe> asqueella: np...
<asqueella> oh, not again
<slicky> slavik: how can i change the resulution? :$
<DreamerHxC> oh
<slavik> DreamerHxC: dpkg-reconfigure
<asqueella> yeah, rhythmbox is playing in the background
<DreamerHxC> again=
<vook> kitche still uses /etc/inittab though, anyway - thanks!
<DreamerHxC> ?
<DreamerHxC> and what do I choose now?
<asqueella> I thought we were past those days when linux couldn't play two sounds simultaneously
<globe> asqueella: as far as i know, with mpg123 you cant have anything else playing....
<asqueella> oh duh
<slavik> slicky: make sure it's in xorg.conf
<asqueella> thanks a lot
<globe> asqueella: n/p ;-)
<mcphail> asqueella: i think you'll have to wait for feisty for that to be sorted
<slicky> slavik: ok
<asqueella> I can swear I tried stopping rhythmbox before running mpg123 and it didn't work
<jose> do somebody know and can tell me  how I can get OpenOffice menu in French ?
<asqueella> for what?
<DreamerHxC> slavik which options do I choose now in dpgk-reconfigure?
<slicky> slavik:
<mcphail> asqueella: the next ubuntu release (or maybe the one after that - i can't remember)
<globe> asqueella: you might have to exit rythm, I dont know how it handles its control over the soundcard
<slicky> soz
<slavik> xserver-xorg
<nasragiel> any ideas why edgy does not recognize the 2nd kernel? http://nopaste.php-q.net/256394
<slavik> choose the vesa driver ...
<appleton> I just installed flash player for firefox 2. On edgy, and it wont stop crashing whenever i go to a page with flash on it. How can i just get rid of the flash plugin? I installed flash, btw, via the firefox popup that asks you to install macromedia flash player in order to view the page
<asqueella> globe: yeah, it appears you're right
<asqueella> thanks again
<slavik> nasragiel: did you do sudo update-grub after installing new kernel?
<slicky> slavik: when i type glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"  i get: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<DreamerHxC> yes but in graphic card, which chipset? ati again? do u want me to build a default xorg.conf?
<globe> asqueella: np...
* simmerz wonders how to get his wireless card firmware upgraded.
<slavik> slicky: check the forums
<jose> bye
<slicky> slavik:  @ ubuntu.com? :o
<slavik> DreamerHxC yes
<DreamerHxC> ....ok
<slavik> slicky: ubuntuforums.org
<appleton> I just installed flash player for firefox 2. On edgy, and it wont stop crashing whenever i go to a page with flash on it. How can i just get rid of the flash plugin? I installed flash, btw, via the firefox popup that asks you to install macromedia flash player in order to view the page
<DreamerHxC> slavik with frambuffer?
<slavik> yes
<asqueella> not that mpg123 can handle this particular mp3 well...
<DreamerHxC> ok
<slicky> slavik: okey, thanks 4 all ur help ;D
<nasragiel> slavik, no, ill try it but i guess thats not the problem
<globe> asqueella: afik mpg123 is kindof ancient...but I don't actually know that
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> how do you make thunar the default file manager
<dabaR> appleton: ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ see whether there is a libflashplugin...
<DreamerHxC> slavik done
<marshall> ?
<Daviey> what msn client can i use that has stable webcam support?
<jono> by the way folks  - everyone blog about the Ubuntu Open Week - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<marshall> Daviey, amsn is alright i guess
<Daviey> marshall, have you got the webcam support to work?  i only get a grey screen
<appleton> dabar: i see no libflash
<nasragiel> slavik, and the kernel is there
<marshall> Daviey, i have before, but its been a while
<dabaR> appleton:  ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<marshall> Daviey, i cant imagine the webcam support got worse
<super> help
<linuxclub> heeeeeeiiiiiii
<Daviey> marshall, oh okay. thanx
<marshall> Daviey, ok
<appleton> dabar: nothing there either
<super> does ndiswrapper use .exe drivers?
<marshall> super, no
<super> crap
<simmerz> im having a problem trying to update the firmware on my prism 2.5 wireless card. I can't for the life of me get PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT working in the kernel. can someone help me with getting it working please?
<super> theres linux drivers for my card but they are way to hard install
<DreamerHxC> slavik i did dpkg-reconfigure but not working
<slavik> hmm ...
<dabaR> appleton: are you from Jamaica?
<globe> asqueella: I am told you can use mp3blaster too
<DreamerHxC> and log is the same
<appleton> dabar: negative
<marshall> does anybody know how to set thunar as the default file manager instead of nautilus?
<kitche> super: well it does and it doesn't you have to unzip the .exe file
<DreamerHxC> and maybe again with glrx?
<slavik> DreamerHxC what are some of the last thigns the log says regarding errors in graphics?
<asqueella> globe: thanks.. gotta go to sleep now, otherwise no music will be able to wake me up tomorrow :)
<slavik> DreamerHxC try it ...
<slavik> make sure it's loaded though
<DreamerHxC> again :(
<dabaR> appleton: open firefox, click Edit>Preferences>Content>Manage button under file types, see whether removing something there helps.
<wimpies> I might have found a bug in php 5.1 but before I can report it I need to upgrade to 5.2 ... Any packages ?
<globe> asqueella: good luck w/ alarm!
<DreamerHxC> do I have to do it like in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<slavik> yea
<DreamerHxC> ok
<arsalan> hi all
<GionnyBoss> I think I made it for monitor gamma :) I'm trying to reboot
<GionnyBoss> laterz
<dabaR> appleton: try "locate libflashplayer.so" maybe it will give you a result.
<appleton> dabar: still crashes.
<thompa> how do i create a launcher for an html link and have it open in Konqueror
<thompa> in gnome that is
<appleton> dabar: cant find any libflashplayer.so
<dabaR> appleton: try cat .mozilla/pluginreg.dat see whether it talks about flash
<Paradox-Ubuntu> Hello everyone, the system documentation is not accurate in telling me how to mount my NTFS partitions... I dont have "disk" in my " System>Administration> " section... is there another way to mount the NTFS partitoins?
<appleton> dabar: there IS a libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Paradox-Ubuntu about ntfs | Paradox-Ubuntu, you have a private message from Ubotu
<appleton> dabar: along with "flashplayer.xpt"
<thompa> i think if i change web browser to konqeror i am ok
<DreamerHxC> slavik how can I make sure it's loaded?
<slavik> lsmod | grep fglrx
<Paradox-Ubuntu> thanks for that LjL
<slavik> it should print stuff
<DreamerHxC> noting happens
<slavik> no output? then it's not loaded
<DreamerHxC> no output
<DreamerHxC> how do I load it?
<slavik> sudo modprobe fglrx
<thompa> no real player is working in firefox, complaines of totem
<GionnyBoss> slavik, just for your curiosity... I edited xorg.conf file and gamma now it's ok even when I restart ;)
<thompa> Totem could not play 'rtsp://rmv8.bbc.net.uk/radio..
<DreamerHxC> error running install commando for fglrx
<slavik> GionnyBoss: I don't really know what to say ...
<DreamerHxC> firegl_stub_register failed
<GionnyBoss> ahahah
<slavik> DreamerHxC did you do the module-assistant stuff in the howto
<DreamerHxC> yes I did
<GionnyBoss> slavik, you don't have to say nothing... just I wanted to tell you that I resolved my problem ;)
<arsalan> could any body tell me how to play rm files in xmms
<appleton> Dabar: I got it to work by deleting the files in the .mozilla/plugins folder. thanks for your help!
<arsalan> could any body tell me how to play rm files in xmms
<DreamerHxC> ok, have you seen? this time it booted ok
<DreamerHxC> i heard the session start sound and I can log into graphic mode
<Daviey> Hi, anybody using a logitech 4000 pro webcam?
<slavik> DreamerHxC: what driver?
<DreamerHxC> fglrx
<slavik> glxinfo|gre direct in terminal
<slavik> grep*
<DreamerHxC> direct rendering: yes
<slavik> sweet!!!!
<SonicvanaJr> COuld someone help me with the following error when trying to sudo,  sudo: must be setuid root
<DreamerHxC> lsmod | grep fglrx has fglrx and agpgart with fglrx,nvidia_gp
<DreamerHxC> wait, I still have to reboot :)
<slavik> good
<DreamerHxC> do u need anything more while im in graphic mode?
<ReTyPe> i just found a nice shortcut: ctrl + printscreen + o
<slavik> pastebin your xorg.conf
<stalefries> ReTyPe: what does t do?
<DreamerHxC> ok wait
<cmweb> How do i create a symbolic link?
<Harley-D> how to get C compiler
<cmweb> !symbolic link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbolic link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> ln -s
<stalefries> !man ln
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man ln - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<super> is ubuntu meant to just auto work with drivers
<stalefries> that's not helpful :)
<ReTyPe> alan: it tells apm to shut down pc immediatly
<super> i mean auto work with wifi cards
<cmweb> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stalefries> ReTyPe: ooh
<rogue780> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<rogue780> !ivtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DreamerHxC> slavik http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33575/
<rogue780> ! your mom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> rogue780: no, !ivtv hasn't been added yet
<Harley-D> how to get C compiler  need to install vmware tools?
<arsalan> exit
<stalefries> :)
<LjL> cmweb: man ln
<rogue780> thanks
<cmweb> How do i create a symbolic link
<cmweb> k
<cmweb> thanks ljl
<stalefries> Harley-D: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Harley-D> stalefries,  thank you :)
<Daviey> Anybody having problems with webcams and pure greyness?
<stalefries> Daviey: some have, yes, there's a howto on ubuntuforums.org about that
<DreamerHxC> oh god I can execute the ATI Control
<DreamerHxC> driver version 8.31.05
<stalefries> Daviey: I'll dig up a link for you
<Daviey> stalefries, yes please!
<rogue780> stalefries, any idea if they're planning on adding it?
<dabaR> rogue780: he denies knowing anything about your mom :D
<stalefries> rogue780: do you know what it is? if you do, you can go to #ubuntu-ops and request it
<rogue780> :)
<rogue780> will do
<cmweb> ljl, i do it like man ln /media/hda3 /home/clint/Desktop/Harddisk?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell harley-D about build-essential | harley-D, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Nlyt1> there is something fishy going on.. the app "dd" starts for no reason and takes up 50% of my cpu, if im lucky ill get to kill it before it freezes my pc, there is also "klogd" taking up 40% or so, they both seem to launch at the same time, ive just killed them both and now "gzip" is running 96% cpu :| what the hell is it doing? :S
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<DreamerHxC> does everyone ATI Control in desktop setup let you choose between two monitors? because I just have one monitor
<stalefries> Daviey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282748&highlight=edgy+grey+webcam
<Harley-D> ljl thanks
<Daviey> stalefries, THANX
<LjL> cmweb: no. you type "man ln"
<stalefries> Daviey: no prob :)
<LjL> cmweb: that explains how to create a symbolic link
<dabaR> cmweb: man is a command that shows a manual for the command that comes after it, so man ln shows ln's manual
<LjL> cmweb: anything that starts with the "man" command is just a manual page. you should know that by now
<cmweb> ljl, oh  i feel stupid now
<dabaR> LjL: you know how old cmweb is?
<DreamerHxC> slavik can I reboot now? if this time this doesn't work, I give up
<bimberi> cmweb: 'ln -s /media/hda3 /home/clint/Desktop/Harddisk'
<LjL> dabaR: how could i?
<cmweb> THANK you
<dabaR> LjL: he could have mentioned...
<LjL> cmweb: the "-s" option, as someone has mentioned, is what you want
<Nlyt1> there is something fishy going on.. the app "dd" starts for no reason and takes up 50% of my cpu, if im lucky ill get to kill it before it freezes my pc, there is also "klogd" taking up 40% or so, they both seem to launch at the same time, ive just killed them both and now "gzip" is running 96% cpu :| what the hell is it doing? :S
<cmweb> thanks evey one
<dabaR> Nlyt1: oooh dd is a copy command...
<dabaR> Nlyt1: see man dd
<mcphail> Nlyt1: have you installed a backup script?
<cmweb> ljl, you dont know i could have sworn id told you how old
<Nlyt1> dabaR: yes i know what it is, but there is no reason why it should 1) start running for no reason and 2) why it takes 98% cpu sometimes
<Nlyt1> mcphail: not that i know if, fresh install yesterday
<yabba> i have a question. how can i restart my sound system. it seems to be blocked and cant give out music
<morphish> ok, so how old is cmweb since it seems to matter so much!?
<dabaR> yabba: edgy?
<yabba> newest ubuntuyes
<dabaR> morphish: does not matter so much, I just find it cool
<dabaR> yabba: run lsof /dev/dsp and show output if any
<DreamerHxC> slavik didn't work :(
<Paradox-Ubuntu> can i put a password on folders to prevent users from accessing the folder>?
<morphish> dabaR: so he is like some grufty old person?
<yabba> dabaR, its the old problem with flash and the sound system. they two have problems, if they get each other in the way. now it happened. if the system is restarted it should be fine
<yabba> ok
<dabaR> Paradox-Ubuntu: you can set up permissions on the folder, man chmod if you want
<Paradox-Ubuntu> chmod?
<dabaR> morphish: no, a teenager.
<stalefries> Paradox-Ubuntu: or just Right-click, Properties
<simmerz> im having a problem trying to update the firmware on my prism 2.5 wireless card. I can't for the life of me get PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT working in the kernel. can someone help me with getting it working please?
<mcphail> Paradox-Ubuntu: right click on the folder and change the permissions so that only you can read and write to it
<Paradox-Ubuntu> yeah it isn't giving me an option to set a password..
<yabba> dabaR, nspluginv 16540 tobsen   14u   CHR   14,3      7648 /dev/dsp
<Paradox-Ubuntu> yeah... ok
<Paradox-Ubuntu> thanks
<mcphail> Paradox-Ubuntu: chmod is the command which will do that from the command line
<dabaR> Paradox-Ubuntu: no passwords, permissions to only allow you to...
<dabaR> yabba: kill the process. kill -9 16540 I think
<HalphaZ> hi
<HalphaZ> what time is there?
<yabba> ah, what exactly is this dev/dsp?
<yabba> thankies
<blind> HalphaZ: where?
<dabaR> HalphaZ: run date
<stalefries> !hi | HalphaZ
<ubotu> HalphaZ: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mzli> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<morphish> dabaR: seems like a prime subject to go and try linux, i find it much more interesting to see 50+ people go try linux for first time
<dabaR> yabba: the file representation of the sound device
<yabba> thank you
<super> whats the command to move a file to another directory
<mzli> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<marshall> does anybody know an easy way to setup the mac menubar thing?
<blind> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<GionnyBoss> can anybody help me with letting my printer work, please? it is connected to my router print server... I had difficulties on setting that on Fedora too... but maybe someone can help me setting it up with Ubuntu :)
<marshall> or how to make thunar the default file manager instead of nautilus
<super> whats the command to move a file to another directory
<yabba> dabaR, it didnt work though ;)
<blind> super: mv
<Peps_> Hi, my laptop stopped automounting and poping a konqurer window when I plug in a usb storage device. I think this happened after I upgraged to KDE 3.5.5. I assume I am missing some setting - can someone help?
<super> please with sugar on top
<super> thx
<blind> marshall: using gnome?
<yabba> it worked for OSS sound, but not the sound the flash applet uses i think
<mzli> GionnyBoss, localhost:631
<marshall> blind, yeah GNOME
<blind> marshall: go to system, preferences, preferred applications
<GionnyBoss> mzli, I'm trying with that now... with cups web interface... and all seems to be setted in the right way, but printer doesn't work
<dabaR> yabba: the flash plugin was not letting go of the sound device
<bimberi> GionnyBoss: what make/model router/print-server?
<mzli> GionnyBoss, I'v setting succeed from that page.
<marshall> blind, im here, but  dont see anything that can help me
<blind> marshall: you wanted thunar instead of firefox, right?
<mzli> GionnyBoss, Just google an howto.
<GionnyBoss> bimberi, Samsumg ML-1520 (that works if plugged via USB) and US robotics router
<Peps_> I am running dapper
<burningmyhair> whats the command to get from text mode to graphical?
<blind> errr, nautilus
<marshall> blind, thunar is a file manager like nautilus
<DreamerHxC> slavik thank you so much for your help. I hope to see you again. bye
<yabba> dabaR, how can i make it let go?;)
<dabaR> yabba: still same output of lsof
<yabba> dabaR, No. lsof is clean
<GionnyBoss> mzli, the problem is that printer URL is http://routerIPaddress:1631/printers/printername ... that damn 1631 port... I guess that this is the problem
<dabaR> and sound still no worky?
<yabba> dabaR, but i also think the flash applet somehow still occupies some sound device that is why i want to restart it
<yabba> sound works for mp3s which i play with xmms which uses OSS
<mzli> GionnyBoss, I've no idea of that. sorry.
<bimberi> GionnyBoss: hm, i have a print-server/switch (Linksys PSUS4) and it uses a LPD print queue.  So my knowledge probably won't help you
<yabba> but not within the flash plugin
<yabba> how can i kill the flash plugin ;)
<burningmyhair> ive managed to press a hotkey that leads me into text mode twice... and i dont know how to get back to the graphical interface...
<DekKeD> anyone here uses Octave?
<bimberi> burningmyhair: ctrl-alt-f7
<bimberi> burningmyhair: ctrl-alt-f1 to f6  switches to the virtual terminals
<burningmyhair> thank you so much, bimberi :D:D
<GionnyBoss> bimberi, yeah I think that it's different. my print server uses IPP via HTTP
<stalefries> burningmyhair: ctrl+alt_F{1-6} is text
<bimberi> burningmyhair: np :)
<GionnyBoss> well, thanks a lot anyway
<GionnyBoss> :)
<bimberi> GionnyBoss: ah, np :)
<Peps_> Hi, my laptop stopped automounting and poping a konqurer window when I plug in a usb storage device. I think this happened after I upgraged to KDE 3.5.5. I assume I am missing some setting - can someone help? I am running dapper
<dabaR> yabba: it was killed. show ps aux on a pastebin.
<burningmyhair> is there any way to get a window to roll up to the title bar with a right click on it?
<TheMole> Hi, I just upgraded from dapper to edgy and now I don't get any sound through firefox. I tried adding firefoxdsp="aoss" to the rc file and downloading alsa-oss but it still isn't having any of it. Anybody have any ideas?
<dabaR> burningmyhair: the openbox window manager allows rolling up and down with the scroll wheel
<Daviey> stalefries, That worked a treat! thanx
<stalefries> Daviey: good to know, but have no idea what I told you! :)
<ihavenoname>  Buenas
<dabaR> ihavenoname: buenas
<burningmyhair> hmm.. worth to check out. thanx dabar!
<Daviey> stalefries, the grey webcam issue
<stalefries> Daviey: ah, good
<stalefries> Daviey: it worked well?
<dabaR> burningmyhair: you can run openbox as a session of its own(no desktop, no panel, no nothing, just what you want to add...or as part of gnome. You can run openbox in a terminal in gnome session to get it as the window manager temporarily, for permanent, search ubuntuforums for "openbox stormy eyes"
<Daviey> stalefries, well seems so.  I'm try to get it working on somebody else's computer by remote logging in.  They went to bed and turned out all the lights,  Therefore all i see is black, but different shades.  so i guess it's working!  ;)
<stalefries> Daviey: lol
<sc0tt_> hm
<sc0tt_> is it possible to place links to smb shares on the desktop?
<dabaR> sc0tt_: how do you connect to them?
<sc0tt_> usually via places > network
<sc0tt_> but I can connect any way needed
<sc0tt_> :)
<sc0tt_> also, all programs on the machine need to access the files
<sc0tt_> such a movies/music
<sc0tt_> maybe i'll install smbfs
<dabaR> sc0tt_: open gconf-editor, and go to apps>nautilus>desktop and see whether there is a check in volumes visible
<Daviey> whats the best way to make an application start on login.  ie 'aMsn'?
<burningmyhair> hmm... got two more problems, sure they are pretty common. no sound in flash videos in firefox. and the java runtime plugin to firefox.
<dabaR> Daviey: system>prefs>session
<sc0tt_> it is dabaR
<Daviey> dabaR, thanx
<dabaR> sc0tt_: well, don;t know then
<burningmyhair> hm install the java plugin that is
<dabaR> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dabaR> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<burningmyhair> thx
<dabaR> bruenig: not sure how that is fishing
<dabaR> see in restricted formats for flash sound problems
<Peps_> Hi, my laptop stopped automounting and poping a konqurer window when I plug in a usb storage device. I think this happened after I upgraged to KDE 3.5.5. I assume I am missing some setting - can someone help? I am running dapper
<ryanakca> for "BASE", where is the ADODB located?
<burningmyhair> how to get the full application list?
<dabaR> burningmyhair: sorry, what? in synaptic?
<burningmyhair> exactly
<ryanakca> burningmyhair: full application list? of installed apps? available apps?
<burningmyhair> in synaptics
<burningmyhair> multiverse or what its called
<dabaR> burningmyhair: you can click settings repositories or the like.
<dabaR> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ryanakca> burningmyhair: of installed applications or available applications?
<dabaR> burningmyhair: first link
<burningmyhair> thx
<dabaR> ryanakca: ya, the q was not clear...
<ryanakca> burningmyhair: if you want to get the list of installed applications, open up Terminal and go "dpkg -l | grep ii". If you wish to see the available applications with your current repositories, go "dpkg -l". If you wish to browse the repositories, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<dabaR> ryanakca: what is "BASE"?
<ryanakca> Basic Analysis and Security Engine
<dabaR> scary;)
<ryanakca> lol
<cmweb> ljl, how do i become a member of a group
<zack> can anyone explain bcm43xx-fwcutter a bit better
<dabaR> cmweb: sudo adduser user group
<steve_> does anyone here know how to restart alsa on edgy?
<dabaR> zack: did you read the readme?
<burningmyhair> thx, ryanakca!
<LjL> cmweb: what dabaR said. but didn't we go through this already?
<zack> yeah
<LjL> cmweb: perhaps you want to write this stuff down
<cmweb> ljl, Il start a book soon just wait
<cmweb> dabaR, "sudo clint clint www-data"?
<LjL> cmweb: no
<super> my cisco systems aronet 350 is going to kill me
<LjL> cmweb: sudo adduser clint www-data
<dabaR> steve_: maybe sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<cmweb> grr..
<LjL> cmweb: make sure "www-data" is the right group though. "ls -l /var/www" will tell you
<dabaR> LjL: not if there is anything there... -ld
<LjL> dabaR: oh, whops
<LjL> cmweb: use ls -ld /var/www
<dabaR> well, being there or not really does not matter, actually
<cmweb> drwxrwxrwx 3 clint root 4096 2006-11-23 19:30 /var/www
<LjL> *sigh*
<dabaR> cmweb: change the permissions and owner:))
<cmweb> ljl, sigh
<LjL> why did you chown it?!
<LjL> why? why? why?
<LjL> what did i tell you, last time you chowned /var?
<cmweb> ljl, I know but i didnt touch anything else I PROMISE
<LjL> cmweb: does NOT matter. you shouldn't have touched THAT
<cmweb> ljl, it still works.....
<LjL> fine then.
* cmweb pouts in a corner
<dabaR> cmweb: that is unsecure, those permissions. sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www;sudo chmod 771 /var/www
<dabaR> what is pouts
<cmweb> ljl, ok sorry
<dabaR> oh, I get it
<dabaR> an expression of unhapiness
<LjL> cmweb: "sorries" don't make your machine secure, nor fix it if you break it
* cmweb opens the book to wright down
<cmweb> i wana get so pissed off right now and i cant
<cmweb> drwxrwx--x 3 www-data www-data 4096 2006-11-23 19:30 /var/www
<LjL> !language | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<burningmyhair> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cmweb> P|o|e|d is a cus word i had no idea
<mercoledi> hoola?
<josorio> hola...
<josorio> de donde eres?
<morac> hola que tal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<morac> Venezuela
<dabaR> gracias a la vida
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LjL> !es | mercoledi, josorio, morac
<ubotu> mercoledi, josorio, morac: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<josorio> yo tambien......de maracay..
<mercoledi> hola,hola
<mercoledi> de Barcelona
<cmweb> ljl, tell me why this is happening http://cmweb.zapto.org/ZPanel/
<Clocky> Could someone guide me on how to install java and get it working with firefox in 6.10?
* cmweb opens the log
<LjL> cmweb: doesn't connect
<cmweb> hu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<josorio> mercoledi.....
<cmweb> the firewall
<dabaR> cmweb: firewall or router?
<cmweb> ljl, ok its disabled i got to create a thing on it please try again
<cmweb> firewall
<cmweb> i have no router
<LjL> cmweb: well, i have no idea, i don't even know what this ZPanel is
<Peps_> Hi, my laptop stopped automounting and poping a konqurer window when I plug in a usb storage device. I think this happened after I upgraged to KDE 3.5.5. I assume I am missing some setting - can someone help? I am running dapper
<dabaR> josorio:  por favor usen #ubuntu-es para Espaol ayuda :)
<cmweb> ljl, its for my hosting
<ebaad> hello, I need help with configuring the display with Edgy, that I just installed
<cmweb> ljl, but ok
<dabaR> ebaad: configuring how?
<monitor> hi, I'm in a hurry wha'ts the command to install all devel packages?
<cmweb> ljl, what about the last lines
<ebaad> the screen is flickering
<LjL> monitor: *all* devel packages? probably not a good idea for your bandwidth
<dabaR> monitor: all devel packages? the essentials for compiling
<ferret0567> Does anybody have a ASUS P5B Deluxe mobo with a Intel Core 2 Duo CPU installed? I want to know if it will work with Ubuntu 6.10
<LjL> cmweb, i have no way to know
<ebaad> I dont know how to find the current resolution
<cmweb> i got to find a new script....
<ebaad> can u please help me with this issue
<monitor> I'm getting this in a Manhattan build: make: *** No rule to make target `../lib/libneo.so', needed by `main_menu'.  Stop.
<cmweb> Who knows of a Free Webhosting script such as CPanel?
<dabaR> ebaad: Ubuntu with the gnome desktop has a System>Preferences>Screen or Resolution applet
<monitor> It's an 6.10 server.
<ebaad> the same HW with Breezy was working fine
<ebaad> It says 1280X1024@61
<evilmegaman> hi, How would I transfer data from my phone to my laptop and vice versa?
<evilmegaman> via bluetooth
<ebaad> Hi Dabar any suggestion
<ebaad> Please
<designdream> cmatrix is awesome!
<burningmyhair> thank you so much for all your help :D you're like... arch angels of linux :D
<ferret0567> Is that mobo really not going to work with Ubuntu?
<dabaR> ebaad: what says that resolution?
<ferret0567> Ubuntu 6.10 to be exact
<dabaR> monitor: it has some info here: http://manhattan.sourceforge.net/?Documentation:README_Files:INSTALL under step 6
<ebaad> it is 1280X1024 @ 61 Hz
<dabaR> monitor: also, libneo.so does not exist in edgy or dapper
<ebaad> the screen is continously flickering
<dabaR> monitor: also, there is a clearsilver-dev package, so I am not sure what the relationship is with what you are installing
<cmweb> Who knows of a Free WHM manager?
<luca> hi everyone
<dabaR> !fixres > ebaad
<monitor> Guys you're so gentle, I'm gonna test it...
<cmweb> !WHM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WHM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> does anyone know how to make webcams work on ubuntu? the wiki page and forums were no help :(
<cmweb> !webcans
<iturk> hi there i have add a user with useradd but now i cannot do login with that user or to delete it using dropuser if i try to create it using adduser it says that i user already exists !! how can i delete it ??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> !webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<evilmegaman> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<metres> Hi all, anyone know why I got this error : sudo: nspluginwrapper: command not found ?
<green_earz> iturk: sudo deluser user-name
<luca> cmweb thanks...I will check the second link., but the first was no help :(
<dewboy3d> iturk, what was the exact command you used for useradd?
<dabaR> metres: where did you get it?
<cmweb> Does any one know of a free WHM?
<cmweb> luca, k
<sc0tt_> interesting
<snype> whm?
<dabaR> cmweb: what is it?
<cmweb> Web Hosting Manager
<metres> dabaR : sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins32/libflashplayer.so command line
<sc0tt_> why can't you remove evolution?
<sc0tt_> :|
<snype> apache + lamp is free
<dabaR> metres: why did you run that command?
<dabaR> sc0tt_: you could, why not?
<metres> dabaR  : to install flash
<sc0tt_> it removes ubuntu-desktop :/
<soobnauce> i have ubuntu and windows xp installed on my main hdd.  ubuntu is installed on the front of the hdd.  but i seem to have not installed a bootloader, so my computer automatically boots windows without prompting me to choose which operating system to boot.  what can i do to get the prompt?
<dabaR> metres: where did you see that command? maybe you need to run sudo ./nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins32/libflashplayer.so
<dabaR> sc0tt: that will not break anything, it is just a list of packages in the common ubuntu-desktop system, of which evolution is a part of.
<sc0tt> alright
<dabaR> !grub> soobnauce
<luca> cmweb: I really do not understand what I should do with this page: http://gkall.hobby.nl/pac20x.html
<luca> I think it is the right one, but I have no clue about what to do with it
<metres> dabaR : didnt work I saw it in many Tutorials for flash installation on amd64
<dabaR> metres: nspluginwrapper is a program that probably comes with some download in those tutorials. Did you read the restrictedformats page of the wiki?
<cmweb> luca, http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html Which is yours
<soobnauce> nevermind, ubotu sent me a link.   thx
<luca> cmweb: pixart imaging - I have already installed the spca5xx and still does not function
<dabaR> soobnauce: welcome
<metres> dabaR: dont know this page... i look for it
<dabaR> !restricted > metres
<luca> cmweb: it is not on hte list, but the link I have sent to you should be the right one for the pac files - but I do not know what to do with them
<kamui> how might I go about searching a bunch of source files for a definition?
<cmweb> luca, Is their a read me in the file?
<kamui> Im looking for a specific variable declaration in someone elses sourcecode, but I don't know what file to look in, its not in the most likely suspect
<kamui> s
<dabaR> kamui: does cat file|grep def help?
<dabaR> kamui: oh, declaration of a variable, grep <variableName>
<kamui> dabar, let me give it a shot
<luca> cmweb nope for the pac files, that is why I do not know how to use them
<dabaR> kamui: do you understand the placeholders there?
<Trixsey> Anyone here experiencing problems with Azureus?
<kamui> dabar: yes
<cmweb> luca, im not really the one to ask i have gone as far as i could. Any one else pick up where i left off?
<kamui> dabar: cat *.cpp | grep "forwardmove"
<dabaR> kamui: awesome:)
<kamui> but it doesn't tell me the name of the file its in
<kamui> :(
<dabaR> kamui: ya, I had that too:))
<kamui> :-D
<dabaR> kamui: one by one:(
<luca> cmweb: thx anyway
<Misnix> kamui,  ,  dabaR, the cat part is one step to many, just do  grep string file(s)   or   grep "string1|string2" file(s)
<luca> :)
<Chousuke> useless use of cat. :)
<kamui> lol:
<dabaR> Misnix: Ya, I was aware of it being extra, but too lazy to look up grep syntax, thanks.
<green_earz> Trixsey: as it been working ?
<Trixsey> It starts up, then it closes down automatically
<kamui> awesome
<Trixsey> 2-3 seconds after start
<Trixsey> lol
<kamui> taht works perfectly
<kamui> just the grep command
<kamui> thanks guys
<kamui> lists all the files that contain what
<evilmegaman> Hi does anyone know how to transfer files from my laptop to my mobile phone via bluetooth?
<green_earz> Trixsey: if you can start it from a terminal to see if it put out a error message
<dabaR> kamui: so it shows where it is? FTW...
<kamui> dabar: yes, it shows each line, and then the filename its in on the left
<kamui> didn't know grep could do that
<kamui> get better with this os every day
<kamui> btw, happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate
<kamui> :)
<Misnix> kamui, add a -n and you'll get linenumbers too
<Pelo> grep ?
<ebaad> Hi Dabar, I ran that sudo command and I had to restart the server again and the screen is still flickering, please help
<dabaR> grep is cool:) part of the magic of the command line, really
<Misnix> kamui, and you could use regexps on both filenames and search terms
<dabaR> ebaad: what is the exact make and model of the monitor?
<ebaad> it is a sony lcd
<Pelo> ebaad,   crt ?
<kamui> misnix: thanks, your initial grep worked perfectly for what I needed, just needed to find out some info on how quakepsp handles side movements so I can add the option to strafe using the analog stick ;)
<Pelo> nvm
<Tarkus> hey guys. i have been a windows user for a while now. and i am strongly suggesting the switch to linux. i love all the open-source software that i use on windows (firefox, openoffice, xchat) but i need to have adobe products and autodesk 3DSMax. is there a possibility that in the future these software companies will start developing for linux?
<Zylche> perhaps wine or cadega will run it?
<ebaad> its a sony Lcd please help. Thanks.
<Terminus> Tarkus: ask them, not us. =)
<Zylche> :)
<dewboy3d> Tarkus: always a possibility but i wouldn't hold me breath... there's alternatives though
<Pelo> Tarkus,  you guess is as good as ours,  but you can try running them on wine ,   not sure about the autodesk one, I can tell you acad 2005 up don'T work on it
<Terminus> Tarkus: maybe blender3d would be an ok alternative for you in place of 3DSMax
<Misnix> kamui, "man grep" is your friend </rant>  :-p
<dewboy3d> i use blender with great success. find it easier to work with than 3dsmax
<Pelo> Tarkus,  as far as adobe stuff is consern you can try  gimp for photoshop and ink for illustrator
<Tarkus> Terminus, VRay Renderer is a necessity though, and there is no version of vray for blender afaik..
<monitor> how can i asure that i have all the dev packages necesaries?
<dewboy3d> monitor: there is a package called build-essentials that should have everything you need.
<ferret0567> Does anybody have a ASUS P5B Deluxe now? I think IRC does not give a transcript to new users joining the channel?
<monitor> Oh! thanks, dewboy3d!
<dabaR> dewboy3d: not on point of his question...he wants .h and .so files.
<dewboy3d> i see. missed that part
<dabaR> monitor: I follow the readme usually, or decipher config and make output
<green_earz> ebaad: is the right drive installed for the video card ? to check > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/   then run the command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and see what video driver installed. the xserver-xorg may be wrong
<monitor> build-essentials: no such package.
<Pelo> no S
<green_earz> ebaad: and see if you can find out what the refresh rates are for the monitor. google for montior info
<beyond> hi,all
<varsendaggr> where do i change the rightclip play with options?
<varsendaggr> click
<Pelo> minisplit ?
<dewboy3d> ebaad: run xvidtune and post your results
<dewboy3d> or if you want to read a bit to understand...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<dewboy3d> refresh rate (vertical sync) being at 61 is causing your flicker. would probably do much better to get it up to 75. that document will help you
<tim167> in Mozilla Sunbird Calendar: can I let days start at 5 am instead of 00h00 ? (I prefer night hours below on screen) thanks!
<[erisco] > how do you restart an application through the terminal? Apache2 would be my example
<Nlytn_> hi i asked a question about and hour or so ago about several application launching in the background using up 100% cpu and causing my pc to freeze up, ive done a full reinstall of ubuntu edgy now and its still happening :( the programs running that take up all the cpu are "dd" (copy app) "klogd" and "kacpid", ive checked syslog and it is absolutely huge with weird errors
<green_earz> [erisco] : sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Nlytn_> "Ag0e/e(: Ag0e/e(: Ag0e/e: A0 e/e>: " for example in /var/log/messages
<Pelo> Nlytn_,  are you running kubuntu ?
<Nlytn_> nope just ubuntu
<[erisco] > green_earz, thanks
<green_earz> np
<dabaR> Pelo: those ks are for kernel
<Pelo> ok
<dewboy3d> why is dd running in background?
* Pelo shuts up now 
<ferret0567> Who knows why DD id
<Nlytn_> no idea, i have to kill it within 15 secs or so of it starting or it freezes my pc
<ferret0567> Who knows why DD is running in the background
<dabaR> Nlytn_: it could be some device that is plugged in, do you have anything other than keyboard mouse monitor in terms of peripherals?
<Nlytn_> hmmm a webcam
<Nlytn_> oh, a bluetooth dongle too
<dabaR> Nlytn_: unplug(make it bare), restart, see:)
<dewboy3d> neither should be running dd
<tim167> Can days start at 5:00 am instead of 0:00 in Mozilla Sunbird ?
<dabaR> hates recommending restarts but is not really good at restarting diff services...
<Nlytn_> also an ipod mini connector... but its not plugged into ipod
<green_earz> [erisco] : and to see what servers there is cd /etc/init.d  and the use the command ls  : which give you a list of what servers that start on boot
<tim167> or has anyone a better Calendar program suggestion ?
<dabaR> Nlytn_: unplug everything weird. then if it is better, plug one by one in and see which one sucks
<dabaR> hehe, that sentence sucked ass
<Nlytn_> dabaR: thankyou :)
<dabaR> Nlytn_: it is a try, no guarantees
<Nlytn_> i take it those errors in syslog are hardware related then?
<dewboy3d> tim167: evolution has a calendar
<dabaR> Nlytn_: that is the only thing I can think of, but have no real idea what is going on.
<Trixsey> If I install something through synpatic, I can see the program under Applications, use commands like $ program & in the terminal etc.. but when I download them manually I can't
<Nlytn_> ok
<dabaR> Nlytn_: it is an attempt, and you can only try...
<Trixsey> how do I make them cool like that? :p
<Trixsey> I'd like to "install" a compiled program thats already running.. that is.. have it added to menues etc
<dabaR> Trixsey: what did you download for example? is it something compiled?
<Trixsey> yes
<Trixsey> Azureus
<sethk> Trixsey, if you have a shell already running, you have to do this:      hash -r
<tim167> dewboy3d:thanks, actually I am used thunderbird for my mails...how does evolution compare to that ?
<dabaR> Trixsey: azureus is java, and I am pretty sure they distribute a binary...
<Trixsey> can't get it through synpatic, that version is bugged
<Trixsey> hash-r on what?
<Trixsey> on my file?
<Nlytn_> hmmm what is the size figure "ls" displays? bytes? my "messages" is 10277550 :S
<Trixsey> executable?
<sethk> Trixsey, that flushes the execution path caches and forces the shell to look for any program you try to run.
<sethk> Trixsey, no, in the shell, where you said it isn't working when you type the name of the program.
<dabaR> Nlytn_: bytes maybe
<ssd7_> Can I ask a question that isn't really ubuntu related?
<sethk> Trixsey, there's no difference between installing through the gui, or installing manually.
<sethk> ssd7_, sure.
<dabaR> sethk: you are defining manually as apt-get?
<Trixsey> how do you eman?
<ebaad> thanks much for help
<sethk> dabaR, not defining it at all.
<Trixsey> azureus & hash -r?
<Trixsey> or
<Trixsey> azureus &
<Trixsey> hash -r
<ebaad>  I think that dpkg command worked and I put the right model of the LCD and it works perfect now
<dewboy3d> tim167: works great. i've never had any isues with it. but i haven't used TB on linux yet so i can't offer a comparison
<dabaR> sethk: cause there is a diff between compiling and installing a package...
<sethk> Trixsey, no, no, _first_.  hash -r _first_
<tim167> dewboy3d: and very important to me: can I set days to run from 5 am to 5 am instead of 0:00 to 0:00 in evolution calendar?
<ebaad> THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP.............
<sethk> dabaR, yes, but my answer is correct for that case also.
<dabaR> ebaad: glad it worked:)
<ebaad> It has been bothering me since yesterday
<dewboy3d> let me check. i think it's possible
<ebaad> Now I can move forward to other things
<Trixsey> trixsey@trixsey:~$ hash -r
<Trixsey> trixsey@trixsey:~$ azureus &
<Trixsey> [2]  10708
<Trixsey> bash: azureus: command not found
<Trixsey> ugh
<ebaad> THNAKS MUCH
<wildchild> why kaffeine doesn't wanna opened itself :s
<sethk> Trixsey, did you compile?
<wildchild> how can I fix that
<Trixsey> no
<dabaR> ebaad: welcome.
<ssd7_> I downloaded Transarc AFS client from my university; however, I can't figure out how to install it.  There is no readme file that I can find, no make files, just a bunch of directories and executables
<Trixsey> I downloaded compiled files
<dabaR> sethk: feel like explaining in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<sethk> Trixsey, then whatever you think you did to install it manually, really didn't install it.
<Trixsey> Like I said, runs perfectly fine.. although it's not "installed"
<sethk> dabaR, sure
<ebaad> Now u r on my speed dial
<Nlytn_> dabaR: ah i found ls -lh prints in kb/mb etc, my messages is 10mb :|
<ebaad> just kidding
<Trixsey> sethk: it's not installed, thats what I'm saying
<Trixsey> it's downloaded compiled executables, and I WOULD LIKE to install them
<Trixsey> thus asking how
<Trixsey> synpatic gives me a bugged azureus anyway
<dewboy3d> tim167: yes it is possible. you can change start and end times for you day in the calendar
<tim167> dewboy3d: yet another question: can I sync evolution calendar with a windows user ? ("share" a calendar I mean...)
<Pelo> Trixsey,  no  az realy does take that much memory and cpu
<ssd7_> Any tips on how I should go about installing this, anything I should be looking for other than make files and readme files?
<melot> anyone here teach me how to make a DVD movie from avi file
<wildchild> how can I fix that
<wildchild> why kaffeine doesn't wanna opened itself :s
<dabaR> Trixsey: make a link to the executable file in /usr/bin, with the ln command, see usage with man ln, then add a menu entry with Applications>Accessories>Menu editor
<sethk> Trixsey, well, that's a different issue.
<dewboy3d> tim167: that i have never tried. no one i would want to share with. you can publish calendars to the web though
<sethk> Trixsey, in some cases you can just copy a program to a directory in $PATH, but in other cases the program consists not only of the executable files but other associated files as well.
<tim167> dewboy3d: great, I'm gonna check evolution then, maybe switch to that for mail too...thanks!
<dabaR> wildchild: how do you try to open it?
<green_earz> Trixsey: have you used BitTornado its a very stable client and if you want to go big time check out torrentflux
<dewboy3d> melot: try this from ubuntu forums.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936&highlight=avi+to+dvd
<Trixsey> I do prefer Azureus
<melot> thanks
<melot> ill try dewboy3d
<Pelo> Trixsey,  torrent works very well on wine , only a few minor things don't work
<wildchild> dabaR by clicking on it multimedia -> kaffeine
<Trixsey> I wasn't asking for alternatives :p
<Pelo> fine
<dabaR> wildchild: try in a terminal see the errors if any
<Coir> Does anyone know which linux image would be best to use with a Core 2 Duo, and if it will make much dif. using Parallels?
<dabaR> sethk: he should make a link imo.
<Pelo> Trixsey,   az just got a new version out anyway, wait a while and there will be a ubu package
<wildchild> dabaR; in terminal nothing happens when I write kaffeine and then enter :S
<sethk> dabaR, no particular advantage to using a link
<kyconquers> how do I reconfigure a new sound card?
<dabaR> wildchild: nothing never happens, there is always something, what do you mean exactly?
<sethk> wildchild, nothing is about the only thing that can't happen
<dabaR> wildchild: hangs?
<dabaR> hehe
<wildchild> dabaR: look:
<wildchild> q@umbrella:~$ kaffeine
<wildchild> q@umbrella:~$
<bimberi> Coir: Edgy?  -generic should be fine  Dapper? -686-smp
<wildchild> this happened...
<dabaR> ok, so it returns to the prompt...
<dabaR> wildchild: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kaffeine will reinstall it...
<sethk> wildchild, that means it found kaffeine, executed it, and the program did not raise any errors.
<dabaR> sethk: ya, but it ended without doing anything...
<Trixsey> If I do compile it myself, would it be "installed" then?
<sethk> dabaR, anything _visible_
<dabaR> sethk: right
<sethk> Trixsey, there is a step in compiling, "make install", that installs the program
<dabaR> Trixsey: I told you what to do if you want $azureus<enter> to work, and have a menu item
<sethk> Trixsey, by default in /usr/local instead of /usr, so you need to make sure /usr/local/bin is in your PATH
<sethk> Trixsey, but it's not usually the best thing to do.
<Trixsey> dabaR: Making a link didn't work.. azureus starts but craches
<dabaR> Trixsey: what is the error message?
<Trixsey> crashes*
<musicuser> can any one unban me from ubuntu-xgl i just join and says i'm banned
<wildchild> I reinstalled kaffeine and still nothing _visible_ happens...
<wildchild> :S
<Trixsey> dabaR: http://pastebin.se/4605
<dabaR> musicuser: ask on #ubuntu-ops if you don't get an answer here.
<musicuser> oh ok
<naitmer> hi
<naitmer> someone knows the difference between the 32 and 64 bits versions of ubuntu?
<dabaR> Trixsey: but it works if you run azureus in the directory you installed it in?
<Trixsey> dabaR: sure
<Trixsey> works perfectly fine
<Trixsey> when was it released, yesterday?
<dabaR> naitmer: that is not a great question, cause a possible answer is "one is for 32 bit computers, and other is for 64 bit computers"
<Trixsey> (Azureus)
<Trixsey> then I might as well wait for the new version to surface on synpatic
<naitmer> yes, i know that, but is there an apreciable difference?
<dabaR> Trixsey: it crashes now cause it does not like something, I don't feel like explaining.
<Trixsey> I did just like you said anyways
<dabaR> Trixsey: delete the link, add an alias to your /etc/bash.bashrc file, do you know how?
<Trixsey> nah.. nvm that :P I'll wait untill Azureus is out in version 2.5 in synpatic
<Trixsey> untill then I'll just use this folder on the desktop
<burningmyhair> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dabaR> Trixsey: sounds good to me:)
<Trixsey> it works anyway.. was just "ugly" :p
<w30> naitmer, 64 bit gives problems with flash player and RealPlayer and wmv9 because the 64 bit versions are not available yet.
<dabaR> naitmer: 64 bit does not have as simple installation of certain programs, like flash
<w30> naitmer, there are work arounds but if you really don't need 64 bit and just want a desktop go for the 32 bit version
<tim167> in Evolution calendar I can set the day to start and end at 5:00 am, but it is still displayed as 0:00 to 0:00, I want the topmost on the screen to be 5:00 and the bottom most 4:30, is that possible ?
<naitmer> so you strongly recommend the 32 bit ver despite i have a 64bit cpu?
<kyconquers> I know which chipset my sound card needs, but I need help enabling the card. aplay -l returns no cards. I have the emu10k1 chipset card.
<w30> naitmer, remember 32 bit will run faster on a 64 bit computer than on a 32 bit computer
<w30> naitmer, 64 bit really gains in apps written especially for 64 bit like data base stuff I suppose?
<plagerism> Okay I am having the weirdest problem. I wrote a simple shell script to create a directory cd into the created directory and then create some files and stuff based on a list of files.  The first time it ran through everything seemed to work fine, however I had to stop it to do something else(I was gonna put it in screen cause it will take a while).  However now it cant create the directories.  I can personally cr
<plagerism> eate the directory with mkdir, however I get permission denied from within the script. I unmounted remounted the volume, checked lsof, checked dmesg,checked permissions of everything and nothing seems to tell me why I cant do what I want to do.  Any other ideas?
<dabaR> naitmer: depending on how you intend to use your system. the 32 bit version will be better for desktop everyday usage likely. but you forego some advantages of a kernel built specifically for your hardware, which would be advantageous for a server, for example. I do not recommend either really, don't know enough about it to make sense
<dabaR> plagerism: post script on pastebin, and check permissions.
<green_earz> kyconquers: sudo aptitude install modconf     the fire it up sudo modconf and track down you sound card driver and install it
<w30> naitmer, 64 bit Linux is nuthin' new its been around for years on server machines.
<kyconquers> green_earz: how would I track down my driver? and install it?
<green_earz> kyconquers: and to check what the driver is for the card check out > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<w30> naitmer, I have been on 64 bit for a year on AMD x86_64 cpu
<green_earz> kyconquers: install modconf and then fire it up and start looking for it the auido section
<tim167> I am looking for a Calendar program that can display days starting from 5am and ending at 4am, evolution doesn't do that... thanks!
<w30> naitmer, but I don't know why, just to say I run 64 bit I guess, maybe because I liked dual guads on my race car too just to brag.
<plagerism> dabar script posted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33589/.  It does really nothing except creates directories right now
<plagerism> permissions of directories are fine
<ryanakca> "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName"... what do I do to set it?
<dabaR> plagerism: I suppose you are asked for a dir name to create then the dir is created, then you cd to the parent dir?
<plagerism> yea I removed some of the script for testing
<plagerism> create the directory && cd to the directory && create the files
<plagerism> so if the directory exists it does nothing for that listing
<plagerism> But it wont create the damn files
<dabaR> plagerism: oh, it reads the whole thing from the listing file?
<plagerism> yes
<stiffme1983> hello everyone
<bruenig> !hi | stiffme1983
<ubotu> stiffme1983: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  Does anyone know how to get MPlayer to STOP skipping all of the extra stuff at the start of a dvd?
<illiad> hello all :)
<plagerism> Duh nevermind I figured it out
<plagerism> STUPID
<stiffme1983> can i get kernel source in edgy?
<dabaR> plagerism: and what does the cd .. do? it did not really change directory as far as I could tell.
<dabaR> when I ran it...
<plagerism> dabaR I removed some of the code
<stiffme1983> the kernel in edgy seems lag in my laptop
<kyconquers> I ran modconf and found that the module should already be loaded.
<plagerism> Just a stupid logic error, thanks dabaR
<dabaR> plagerism: you got it fixed?
<plagerism> yea it was a silly logic error tis all
<dabaR> so now you are good? all fixed?
<illiad> just a quick question, i have forgotten how to burn an iso to cdrom... can i use dd or cc i can't remember what it was called....
<green_earz> kyconquers: lsmod and see if you can see it
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  Does anyone know how to get MPlayer to STOP skipping all of the extra stuff at the start of a dvd?
<dabaR> illiad: right click on iso burn to disc or some like option
<plagerism> The reason why it worked the first is because none of the directories existed.  The second time the first directory existed it when back one and the second directory got permission denied
<Beforewisdom> Okay, thanks anyway
<dabaR> plagerism: I was thinking the same exact thing:)
<Beforewisdom> Bye
<dabaR> Beforewisdom: cya
<kyconquers> yes, I see it
<wulfy814> Happy Turkey Day US folks, I recently updated (apt-get update , apt-get upgrade) my dapper backuppc server and I can no longer SSH in
<wulfy814> local network (10.10.1.15)
<wulfy814> I get a connection refused
<wulfy814> but I can still hit web, webmin, and ping
<wulfy814> I can issue commands on webmin
<wulfy814> and see that SSH is running and listening on 22
<wulfy814> I even apt-get removed ssh and reinstalled it
<wulfy814> any ideas?
<illiad> cheers mate, jeez i'm going dumb...
<green_earz> kyconquers: and use the command groups  to see if you are in the audio group
<GionnyBoss> bye all!
<bruenig> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyconquers> yes. I'm in audio.
<stiffme1983> can i get edgy's kernel source?
<dabaR> stiffme1983: linux-source-2.6.17 is the package.
<stiffme1983> dabaR: thanks
<dabaR> stiffme1983: aptitude search source is how I found out.
<orbital04> hello
<stiffme1983> dabaR: is that:aptitude search ?
<w30> what am I missing by being on Dapper and not Edgy?
<dabaR> "aptitude search source" in a terminal.
<naitmer> another easy question?
<orbital04> I'm tring to install a print driver with the add printer tool, where do I look for the driver? I'm running Dapper...thanks
<dabaR> w30: well, you could read... http://www.ubuntu.com/news/610released
<naitmer> can ubuntu read/write ntfs partitions or is as clicky as the other distros?
<bimberi> naitmer: read yes, write not recommended, but possible
<w30> dabaR, ok, I will. Thank you.
<bimberi> !fuse | naitmer
<ubotu> naitmer: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<dabaR> w30: or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<naitmer> thks guys :P
<dabaR> w30: basically the same, but the second has pretty pictures
<bimberi> !thanks | naitmer
<ubotu> naitmer: You're Welcome!
<dabaR> bimberi: hehe
<root_> hi
<wulfy814> no ideas on my "connection" refused issue with dapper server?
<wulfy814> no firewall running
<bimberi> :P
<dabaR> wulfy814: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<dabaR> wulfy814: does it start?
<wulfy814> output of netstat -nl | grep 22
<wulfy814> dabaR: yes
<Apollooooooooooo> sjas
<dabaR> wulfy814: router?
<wulfy814> dabaR: local network
<wulfy814> dabaR: no router
<naitmer> so what partition fs do you recommend for win/ubutu data share?
<dabaR> wulfy814: try sshing from the same computer to itself.
<illiad> seeya guys. Thanks again dabaR, you should of slapped me though for not trying that first.
<bimberi> naitmer: fat32
<naitmer> thougth so :(
<illution> hi all
* dabaR is sure he slapped him mentally anyhow...
<wulfy814> dabaR: I get "connection refused" there too
<bimberi> naitmer: or ...
<illiad> lol
<bimberi> !ext3 | naitmer
<ubotu> naitmer: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<illution> i have some probleme with xchat ! some one hak me he have a exploit for all version of xchat how i do ?
<naitmer> great!!!!! thanks ubotu
<dabaR> wulfy814: so it is not the network or a security issue with trust to that compouter you were doing it from...show me oputput of aptitude search openssh-server in a pastebin, please.
<bimberi> naitmer: by the way, ubotu is a bot :)
<zelda276> anyone have a good guide to properly partitioning HDs?
<_k|d> hola chicas'
<Pelo> bimberi,  say it aint so
<bimberi> !yourself | naitmer
<ubotu> naitmer: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bimberi> Pelo: ;)
<naitmer> ubotu a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_k|d> indeed
<dabaR> well, if you are so all knowing, ubotu, what did I have for lunch? ha? can't figure it out, eh? all knowing infobot shminfobot...
* Pelo 's world falls apart
<bimberi> lol dabaR
<bimberi> !console | Pelo
<_k|d> slow Turkey Day evening I assume!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> heh, no consolation there
<coz_> mmlooks that way _k|d
<zanophol> Does anyone know how to tell which version of the forced.eth driver edgy uses by default?
<_k|d> ;)
<timtrimble> radeon 7000 mobility - any hope for getting it to run correctly in ubuntu?
<hovdo> hi, i am currently installing my first time ever install of ubuntu and stopped at step 6 of 6 with a question on where to install the grub... found many confusing infos on forums and faqs about this.i dont want to make a bad step:) anyone care to help?
<dabaR> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dabaR> hovdo: do you have windows still on he computer?
<coz_> zanophol, no i don't sorry
<timtrimble> can anyone help me with a radeon 7000 mobility?
<hovdo> dabar: yes winxp on primary master
<Pelo> hovdo,  install grub on which ever the boot hdd is
<dabaR> hovdo: is it asking whether you want to install to the mbr?
<dabaR> timtrimble: did you read the binarydriver page of the wiki?
<_k|d> did you do your homework first?
<_k|d> heheh
<dabaR> more like, did you try what I can suggest...
<hovdo> it ask to hd0 but i dont want it there cause i suspect it will install on the xp drive
<dabaR> hovdo: just do it, it will not overwrite windows, just windows' boot loader.
<cesarb> Does anyone know which driver the kubuntu live cd uses for X on safe mode? It's hanging for me just after the X cursor appears, in both normal and safe mode, and I don't think it should hang in safe mode.
<Jas-Nix> hello, has anyone here gotten bluetooth working ?
<dabaR> I just turned on my bluetooth mouse on my old ibook and it worked
<bimberi> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<_k|d> sweet
<coz_> timtrimble, I am finding nothing for that  radeon 7000 mobility but I am still googling
<timtrimble> coz:  i might have a possible solution, ubt it's the open source driver
<insub> Yeah, how can i make a ssh / ftp server with Ubuntu
<coz_> timtrimble, good, I was feeling bad I couldn;t find anything for you
<dabaR> !openssh-server
<hovdo> dabar: i wanted it so that i make the bios to load the new linux drive first and there i want the grub, if anything goes wrong i could then still switch the bios to load from xp drive as nothing happened
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<coz_> ! radeon 7000 mobility\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon 7000 mobility\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<insub> okay
<insub> how do i install it
<timtrimble> coz_: thanks anyway, man... nice to meet people who are nice enough to do stuff like that
<dabaR> hovdo: I am not sure it will work the way you said, I have windows and ubuntu on the same hd, and I installed grub on hd0 when I installed, and it worked great.
<coz_> timtrimble, no problem guy, I come here on occasion just to help
<dabaR> insub: do you know how to insatll programs in Ubuntu?
<insub> i'm a Ubuntu newb
<coz_> dabaR, what programs do you want to install?
<dabaR> insub: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dabaR> coz_: I was asking him cause he asked...read above...
<insub> okay thanks dabaR
<coz_> dabaR, sorry guy misread
<dabaR> coz_: no worries.
<coz_> insub, what programs do you want to install
<mike_> Hi, can't boot WinXP after i installed KUbuntu. I resized the WinXP partion. I have mounted it and can read files. WinXP is in Grub menu.lst and it looks right. Any ideas?
<insub> a ssh / ftp server
<coz_> insub, well as dabaR mentioned you can go to synaptic and search for the ssh ftp servers you want to install... d you know where synatpic is/
<insub> yes
<insub> i found it
<w30> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> is there a package for an audio file editor that can rase the volume of an mp3 files and play change the sound  values a bit, this audio book I am listening to is realy shitty
<coz_> insub, then hit hte search button and type in ssh or ftp and see if there are any you want to install
<insub> okay
<z9999> I've finally got to the point where ndiswrapper -l displays       bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present    Can someone help me proceed from this point in installing my wireless?
<z9999> The next step does not display any wireless devices.
<zelda276> on a partition: does free space = no files?
<dabaR> zelda276: only if free space = available space
<hovdo> dabar: thx i know that it can work that way,  i wanted to try to not touch the xp drive at all. and have the grub on the linux drive. i just dont know during the install which i am now running which drive he thinks is the hd0 hd1 hd2
<coz_> zelda276, if you mean windows then no not necessarily, free the mft reserve will be seen as free space
<dabaR> well, partition size, not available space
<zelda276> dabar: thx
<tonyyarusso> zelda276: In general, that means you haven't formatted it, so it's not even usable yet
<zelda276> is there a more detailed partition guide than the one at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/installation/Partitioning
<dabaR> hovdo: hd0 is the master ide hard drive, hd1 is the slave, and so on.
<tonyyarusso> zelda276: Not likely...
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: still have the stats for the chan?
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: Yeah - haven't done any analysis (I had been ambitious and thought I could extract # nicks info), but the activity graphs are up
<stalefries> Hey, anyone know how I can enable seahorse network key sharing?
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: :)
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: I was motivated by them for a while:)
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: Did pretty well too, iirc
<catalytic> when you run export
<stalefries> !seahorse
<ubotu> seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1560 kB, installed size 5528 kB
<hovdo> dabar: thx i found that on some forums grub thinks different after it is installed, i just didnt wanted to make a mistake. thx for help
<catalytic> is that showing the settings for an X11 script?
<catalytic> and if so, where is it?
<dabaR> hovdo: welcome.
<catalytic> anyone  know what the export function is dumping out?
<stalefries> Does anyone here use seahorse?
<Xenguy> catalytic: environmental variables  ?
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> are they stored somewhere?
<catalytic> in a file?
<fnf> Hi, can anyone please tell me is this possible to change/route IRQ in Linux ?. I seem to be having problem with IRQ conflict with my video and network card.
<Xenguy> catalytic: hrm, maybe not
<catalytic> so i can add a manual entry that will be added every startup?
<catalytic> im trying to add this command
<catalytic> export MAYA_MMSET_DEFAULT_XCURSOR=1;
<stalefries> catalytic: stick that in your ~/.bashrc
<catalytic> ok
<stalefries> at the end
<catalytic> cheers
<Xenguy> catalytic: hrm, compare with 'set'
<stalefries> Bummer, I was hoping someone could help me with seahorse. I'll check google/the forums
<catalytic> use set instead?
<tonyyarusso> stalefries: Perhaps - what about it?
<Xenguy> catalytic: no, what stalefries said
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: network key sharing
<naitmer> this can seem a bit noob question but.. what is journalism as for file system?
<Xenguy> catalytic: I'm just exploring a bit
<naitmer> journaling i mean
<catalytic> erm
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: I get errors about loading something or other on login, pretty non-descript
<catalytic> just stick it anywhere in there?
<stalefries> !journaling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journaling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naitmer> i tryed that :P
<stalefries> catalytic: at the end is best, for tidyness
<tonyyarusso> stalefries: Hmm, sorry.  I got nothing on that.
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: oh well
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: don't even know what it would do, but sounds interesting :)
<catalytic> do i need to end it with a ;
<catalytic> ?
<stalefries> nah
<catalytic> ok thanks
<sportman> im home
<sportman> :-p
<z9999> Does anyone knowwhat channel to join for help getting wireless to work in Ubuntu?
<stalefries> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tonyyarusso> z9999: This one - just ask your question and see if anyone with an answer is about.  ^^ is a good place to start.
<stalefries> z9999: otherwise, stick around here and ask :)
<feross> z9999: Very easy...install Network Manager, comment out everything in /etc/network/interfaces except the lo device and remove the default gnome network applet from tray.. done
<catalytic> hmmm
<catalytic> it worked for a while
<Zambezi> Is it possible to ban a person here which has misbeahaved really bad in the Swedish channel?
<catalytic> now the poxy big black X for x11 is back
<catalytic> how can i stop it from doing that and using the proper mouse pointer?
<davey486> Has anyone got a kodak docking station to print with edgy?
<Xenguy> Zambezi: oh stop your witch hunt and political correctness
<naitmer> has anyone loaded an ubuntu live cd with 192mb of ram? :S
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: it seems I need some sort of zeroconf networking
<stalefries> naitmer: 128 here
<Admiral_Buttercr> winecfg, cant access sound tab, diablo II no sound, getting an error about non existant directory
<naitmer> it wont do it arg
<MarianoGuerra> a friend of mine installed dapper with 128 MB of RAM
<MarianoGuerra> i dont know how :D
<stalefries> it hurts
<Pelo> davey486,  is your docking station listed in CUPS  ?
<naitmer> it stops at the window manager loading screen
<stalefries> I ran ubuntu for a while (full gnome) with 64
<Zambezi> Xenguy, I can translate it later. He'll be banned in Swedish channel later.
<davey486> i don't think so
<zelda276> how much ram does the gimp use?
<tonyyarusso> stalefries: Aaah.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.212.66.211!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Pelo> davey486,  ...   check
<Xenguy> Zambezi: I'm just personally tired of censors and lawyers :P
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: it was because one of my ram slots borked
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: I later bought a stick of 256, that's all I have now
<silent_scream> hey all, does anyone know how to set up the joypad in cedega??
<Garota> que onda gente
<stalefries> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<silent_scream> jstest gives me: Joystick (Logitech Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2) has 6 axes (X, Y, Z, Rz, Hat0X, Hat0Y)
<Admiral_Buttercr> Does anyone know how to get sound to work in WINE?
<Pelo> Admiral_Buttercr,  join #winehq
<Zambezi> Xenguy, Okay, but this guy really deseves it. ;-) He bullied me and was rude to all the other in the channel.
<Admiral_Buttercr> ty
<Pelo> Zambezi,  so just /ignore him
<Xenguy> Zambezi: I'm going to bite my tongue (hard) now -- excuse me :p
<silent_scream> anyone using cedega?
<silent_scream> k i'll wait
<Zambezi> Pelo, I'll too, but I weren't sure how I did. Thanks for the tip.
<stalefries> silent_scream: have your tried joining #cedega ?
<Xenguy> Zambezi: this may work to /ignore replies too: ignore -replies -time 1800
<silent_scream> stalefries, yup... everyone in there is sleeping i suppose
<Xenguy> Zambezi: this may work to /ignore replies too: /ignore -replies -time 1800
<stalefries> silent_scream: hmm
<Zambezi> Xenguy, I save the commands. But it became personal, so I'll ignore him here and get him banned in the Swedish channel. :-)
<silent_scream> it seems you guys are my last chance :d
<davey486> pelo: cups sees my printer as an eastmen kodak company kodak easyshare printer dock 3
<Pelo> davey486,  and does it work
<Pelo> ?
<davey486> pelo: no, I can't get my computer to print anything through it, it sends the jobs to the spooler but they never go out
<z9999> feross: When you say default gnome network applet, do you mean the 2 icons that look like monitors on top of the screen? One of them displays Network connection: eth0, and the other displays No network connection when pointed to, and if I right click and display About, they both display Network Manager Applet 0.6.2.
<z9999> I'm really new to Linux so I'm not real familiar with all the terms used yet.
<silent_scream> think i got it
<Pelo> davey486,  try setting it up through  system > admin > printers ,  or try looking up your modle number in the forum , maybe you'll find an howto
<davey486> I tried loooking in the forum, but there is no recent threads, i was just hoping to run into someone that night have had a little luck
* Pelo just points ppl in general directions ,  he can'T help any further,  
<silent_scream> no i didn't
<davey486> I downloaded the cd iso and the dvd iso, i did an install with both and didn't notice a difference, is there something that i moissed?
* Pelo is listening to an audiobook , an amature recording , you can hear  police sirens in the background
<Pelo> davey486,   the  cd is the first of a series of 6 or 7  that contain all the packages available in synaptic,  the dvd contains everyting,    when you just install with the first cd you get everything else onile
<Pelo> online e
<Pelo> -e
* Pelo need to get his typing problem fixes
<davey486> I did the dvd install and the cd, but the installed the same packages
<Pelo> davey486,  that is only for the default install,  if you want/need extra packages   you need the other cds  the dvd or synaptic will get them online from repos
<Pelo> davey486,  there are 20k plus packages listed in syanptic
<davey486> in one's opinion, would it be worth it to stay with dapper for the 3 year support or go with edgy for the newer features?
<Pelo> stay with dapper
<cmweb> Support is better
<crimsun_> davey486, if using the absolute latest isn't your top priority, use 6.06.1
* Pelo does wonder why he upgraded 
<bimberi> davey486: the dvd would have a repository with lots of additional packages
* bimberi does like FF2
<davey486> thats what i was thinking, i upgraded to edgy and it made a mess so i did a clean install of edgy, but im not noticing a whole lot that makes a difference toi me
* Pelo thinks he got a bit better support for his mp3 player
<Pelo> meaning it works fine now
<davey486> do you have edgy pelo?
<Pelo> I do now
<davey486> did you do the upgrade?
<pppoe_dude> hi
<Pelo> I am having some minor problems with  mimetype
<pppoe_dude> how do i disable tooltips in gnome panels?
<gotta_luv_tux> crimsun_: If I am using the 6.06 version, will I get the same software versions and kernels as newer versions of ubuntu?
<gotta_luv_tux> through updates that is
<Pelo> davey486,  after I updated online I had to dl the dvd and make a clean install,  I realy wasn'T up to "fixing" the problems that the update caused
<davey486> yeah me too, maybe on there next release they'll fix it
<davey486> that is the update process
<Pelo> davey486,  and the update took forever ,  I think it is possible to update from the dvd /cd , but I am not sure, that would probably have been quicker
<Pelo> gotta_luv_tux,  I think you probably would
<bimberi> gotta_luv_tux: no.  older releases get security and major bugfixes which doesn't necessarily keep them at the latest
* Pelo knows a guy who reinstalled  5.10 and got upgraded to 6.06 
<nullcode> is ubuntu user familiar ?
<davey486> have a goo night, I'm off to downgrade to dapper and then spend the night making my computer feel like home again
<davey486> goo=god
<Pelo> nullcode,  do you mean user freindly ?
<davey486> goo=god=good
<nullcode> exactly
<nullcode> lol
<nullcode> execuse me , but am a bit high =$
<Sh0gun> newbie needs help with hexedit, after installation i try to run it but says command not found
<cmweb> Whats a good Livesupport php script. Does any one know...
<Pelo> nullcode,  come back when you come down
<nullcode> PecisDarbs
<nullcode> *pel
<nullcode> *pelo
<nullcode> am cool now trust me =)
<nullcode> just tell me please
<wulfy814> ssh can be evil
<wulfy814> I only have webmin access to a 6.06 server
<Pelo> nullcode,  it's the distro that's getting ppl to switch from MS  to linux
<wulfy814> I can't ssh into it
<kitche> nullcode: it's more user friendly then other distros out there
<Pelo> nullcode,  do not pm me
<wulfy814> don't have physical access at the moment
<crimsun_> gotta_luv_tux, no, you won't.
<wulfy814> ssh appears to be starting ok
<Sh0gun> help plz with "command not found"
<wulfy814> and netstat -nl | grep 22 show's port 22 is listening
<wulfy814> so why do I get a connection refused when I try to ssh in?
<nullcode> Pelo , sorry
<crimsun_> gotta_luv_tux, that's why we release every six months (so that people who absolutely die without the latest and greatest have a chance to get them)
<nullcode> can you even read what i said and answer me here ?
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: I can't find anything on the seahorse network key sharing!
<cmweb> anyone? Does anyone even run a webserver....
<nullcode> what about the hardware drivers pelo ?
<Pelo> nullcode,   I didn'T get any problems with the hardware but I have nothing fancy on my computer
<Pahalial> cmweb: #php might be more relevant...?
<gotta_luv_tux> crimsun_: so what is the befit to using the 6.06 LTS version
<cmweb> Pahalial: no, not necessarily
<crimsun_> gotta_luv_tux, three years of desktop support
<gotta_luv_tux> crimsun_: Thanks
<bieb> I am having a software raid issue....
<bieb> I have an old Dell Dimension, I have 1 ide HDD for the OS, and 2 IDE HDDs that I want to put in Raid1 to backup some files from my home PC,
<bieb> I have installed 6.06 from the alternate CD, and setup the Raid on those 2 drives, but when Ubuntu loads, they are not in Raid or mounted or formatted
<crimsun_> gotta_luv_tux, in other words, when you file a support request, we look at LTS releases first
<tonyyarusso> stalefries: Does seahorse have an irc channel?
<age2sddgd> hi
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: haven't checked
<tonyyarusso> crimsun_: fyi, my mic currently works on Feisty - hoping it stays until release :)
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: yes, #seahorse!
<nullcode> is there a way to install ubuntu over many pcs at the same time ?
<crimsun_> tonyyarusso, no reason why it wouldn't unless you make me angry and I break it.
<stalefries> tonyyarusso: but the only other 2 people on are away
<tonyyarusso> crimsun_: Hehe.  Just b/c things like to break?
<wulfy814> any ideas on why I can't ssh in?
<bieb> ssh not running?
<crimsun_> tonyyarusso, no, because it's a moving target
<nullcode> firewall ?
<kitche> wulfy814: have you opened your ssh port?
<nullcode> router ?
<bieb> ssh config?
<kitche> wulfy814: by default ubuntu has no ports open
<nullcode> /etc/ini.t/ssh start
<nayru> Hi, how do I change my colors from 24 to 32?
<Akuma_> suspend/hibernate isn't working for me anymore. i think since kernel upgrade. what should i be looking into to fix it?
<kitche> nayru: well basically those two color-depths are the same thing and your driver must support 32-bit which few do
<gpled> how do i get sound working under 6.10?
<bieb> Anyone have any ideas on the Raid problem I posted?
<gpled> was working in 6.06
<crimsun_> gpled, pastebin your ``amixer'' output
<addicted68098> I need a cheap computer to run Ubuntu on, I don't want something powerfull, but something effecient that I can run 24/7,
<bieb> addicted.. www.ebay.com
<levander> How do I figure out what resolution the gdm screen (that says Ubuntu all over it) is being displayed at?
<levander> Man I've never seen this channel this quiet.
<AfterDeath> heh
<AfterDeath> me niether
<gpled> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33606/
<bieb> its all the triptophan
<AfterDeath> everybody is, ahem, having thanksgiving?
<tonyyarusso> addicted68098: IBM has some decent used/recertified machines
<zelda276> not in canada
<Pahalial> nor, in fact, in most of the world
<levander> AfterDeath: I bet the newbs had to eat with their parents...
<AfterDeath> haha
<AfterDeath> i had to eat with my parents
<levander> zelda276: canadians don't use Linux, they're too busy cutting down trees, to make money
<bieb> Anyone have any ideas on the Raid problem I posted?
<gpled> bieb, can you post again?
<bieb> sure
<wulfy814> kitche: it was open prior to my "apt-get upgrade"
<bieb> I have an old Dell Dimension, I have 1 ide HDD for the OS, and 2 IDE HDDs that I want to put in Raid1 to backup some files from my home PC,
<bieb> I have installed 6.06 from the alternate CD, and setup the Raid on those 2 drives, but when Ubuntu loads, they are not in Raid or mounted or formatted
<wulfy814> kitche: it also appears to still be listening
* Pelo is a canadian and doesn'T cut down trees anymore,  he's got electricity 
<crimsun_> gpled, how many sound cards do you have in that machine?
<suterfugio> j
<wulfy814> kitche: pgrep sshd show's me a pid so I know it's running
<z9999> feross: The package manager shows Network-manager installed already, and after editing te file you suggested I appear to have lost connectivity, but am uncertain if I should remove the icon at the top of the screen as I am unsure if that is what you had referred to. And if that is what I should do, what do I have to do to proceed after doing so?
<gpled> crimsun: two. have one on board, but added a pci for performance issues
<crimsun_> gpled, pastebin ``asoundconf list && cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*'', and indicate which one you want to use
<kitche> wulf814: well check /etc/hosts.deny just to make sure it's setup correctly
<bieb> wulfy.. check the sshd.conf file too
<feross> z9999: do a 'ps aux|grep nm-applet' and see if it's running
<bieb> gpled.. any ideas?
<z9999> feross: Yes it is running
<feross> z9999: do you see it in the tray?
<gpled> bieb: iv done software rade with centos. have not tried it with ubuntu.  it worked with centos
<stiffme1983> is there a benchmark software to test the performance of the kernel?
<bieb> whats weird is... If I look at the 2 drives/partitions in gparted, it has them flagged as raid
<itiel> ubuntu-es
<gpled> bieb: does it seem to have issue with you putting the os on another drive, instead of the raid?
<haxality> actually yeah, is there a benchmarking program for linux?
<haxality> I never contemplated that before
<itiel> hello
<bieb> no
<itiel> i have problem
<itiel> for install amsn in my operating system
<wulfy814> kitche: hosts.deney is empty
<wulfy814> sshd_config permits root logon
<wapityyy> hum
<wulfy814> I'm lost
<wapityyy> i just installed ubuntu
<gpled> has anyone here done software raid with ubuntu?  did it work?
<stalefries> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<wapityyy> and grub will not boot my windows partition
<itiel> I dont have install amsn in the linux ubuntu operating sistem
<wapityyy> it just shows 'starting up...'
<z9999> feross: If it is the icon that looks like a monitor screen, it is still in the tray as I was unsure if I should have removed it.
<feross> gpled: ahh yeah I was going to ask you partitioned it in parted or something..
<stalefries> itiel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87001&highlight=amsn+howto
<floating> Hi. How to connect another computer in LAN, browse and download files from there ? it is a WIN machine sharing files
<feross> z9999: when you right click on it you should see a list of wireless networks
<Gaygot992> I need help with wine
<bieb> feross.. I am the one asking the raid question.. gpled just re-asked it
<stalefries> !samba | floating
<ubotu> floating: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pelo> Gaygot992,   /join #winehq
<feross> bieb: so did you partiton it?
<floating> wasn't samba to make server for windows machines to connect my files
<wapityyy> guys ?
<stalefries> floating: it works both ways
<gpled> crimsun:  only thing i get is from asoundconf list : AudioPCI
<bieb> ok feross.. here is what I have done.. I installed Ubuntu 6.06 with the alternate CD
<itiel> Initializing package states... Done
<itiel> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wapityyy> :(
<feross> z9999: acually you shou just click on it and it will display the networks available
<floating> ok thx
<crimsun_> gpled, so that's your ensoniq
<stalefries> itiel, do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<asfalt> speaking of samba, would it be possible to mount a local ntfs partition and use it from smb://localhost ? as to access ntfs read/write without using the ntfs rw support ?
<stalefries> asfalt: nope
<Pelo> wapityyy,   you'Re not being ignored,  there just isn'T anyone that can help around right now
<bieb> during the partitioning, I selected 2 drives, set them to format as Linux Raid...
<twb> ubotu pxe
<gpled> crimsun: ensoniq?
<ubotu> pxe: free PX daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-4 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 136 kB
<itiel> it's the error thats view when I to install amsn in the ubuntu
<z9999> feross: When I point to it, it displays Network Connection: eth0, and right clicking displays a pull down showing Properties, Help, About, Remove from Panel, Move and Lock to Panel.
<crimsun_> gpled, your sound card
<twb> ubotu: network-boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun_> gpled, does muting 'External Amplifier' help?
<stalefries> itiel, do you know a language other than English?
<wapityyy> this is really bothering ;(
<feross> z9999: ok that's the default gnome applet.. remove that one
<bieb> gave them a mount point, then followed the "software raid" setup in the partitioner, after the install was done.. I reboot the system, the drives are seen as individual drives
<Pelo> wapityyy,  try looking up your problem in the forum
<bieb> if I look at the drives with gparted, they show as "raid" flagged
<itiel> i speak spanish
<epp> how do i know what chipset my wireless card has?
<stalefries> !es | itiel
<ubotu> itiel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<feross> z9999: if Network Manager is already installed you should see another icon similar to the gnome one.. it might look like bars
<stalefries> itiel: escribe '/join #ubuntu-es'
<itiel> ok
<kitche> eep: who's your maker of the card?
<z9999> feross: The only remaining icons are for updates, battery, speaker, and the clock
<feross> bieb: in gparted can you create a partition? although you have the drives as a RAID it does not mean that they have a partition on them.
<epp> how do i know what chipset my wireless card has?
<twb> Does anyone know where I can find information about turning the Ubuntu LiveCD into a pxe (netboot) client?
<itiel> jajajaja
<stalefries> itiel: andaba eso?
<bieb> Feross.. in gparted when I select one of the drives set for raid... Partition = /dev/hdc1, Filesystem = unknown, size = 298.09gb, and Flags = raid
<itiel> I the one usuarios
<cheatersrealm> http://channels.debian.net/paste/4588  <- I get this when I boot with my syba sata card (si3114 chipset)
<cheatersrealm> any ideas?
<gpled> crimsun: where do i mute External Amplifier at?
<feross> bieb: if you r click on it what options do you have.. can you crete a new partition or is it grayed out
<bieb> if I clisck the partition, and then partition on the toolbar, it gives me "delete, format to, and information"
<bieb> grayed out
<feross> z9999: that's strange.. run 'ps aux|grep nm-applet'  is it running?
<epp> whats the command to find out what chipset and info about my wireless card?
<feross> epp: lspci
<wulfy814> nmap of my server shows port 22 open
<wulfy814> but I'm getting
<epp> feross, thanks
<VigoFusion> epp: You can use Synaptic to view that.
<wulfy814> connection closed when attempting to ssh into it
<bieb> feross.. if I select format to, then ext3, it fails
<crimsun_> gpled, use the volume control applet, or amixer, or alsamixer, or ...
<wulfy814> how can I remove ssh and reinstall it with default permissions and settings/
<kitche> wulfy814: ok it's your firewall most likely
<VigoFusion> epp: Or the Device Manager> System>Device Manager
<feross> bieb: try breaking the raid.. partiton.. and format.. then setup as raid
<z9999> feross: Yes it showsrunning
<wulfy814> I don't believe I have a firewall
<bieb> how do I break the raid?
<asfalt> wulfy does ssh work when you do it locally?
<kitche> wulf814: all linux's have a firewall it's called iptables
<VigoFusion> wulfy814: What version?
<feross> z9999: hate to say this but try reboot and then it should show up in tray.. or you can try restart udev
<wulfy814> asfalt: I don't have local access to the box
<wulfy814> VigoFusion: 6.06
<floating> Is there another method for connecting a computer in LAN, than samba ? I heard there is , but I can't locate anything with my xubuntu atm
<z9999> feross: I'll try a reboot
<feross> bieb: I don't have a raid to play around with but there must be some option there to break it..
<levander> You know how you can use xvidtune or xrandr to move the X desktop around on the monitor a little?  How do I do the same thing for gdm?
<kitche> wulf814: you should have a pm from ubotu
<VigoFusion> wulfy814: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<bieb> feross, should I delete the partitions in gparted?
<feross> bieb: it wont hurt
<wulfy814> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer is what I get when I ssh from the box
<bieb> ok.. then I can format with ext3?
<bieb> then how to re-raid?
<wapityyy> my windows will not boot anymore :( I just see 'starting up...' and nothing else after the grub menu
<wapityyy> any help ??
<levander> wapityyy: i think i had that before, and had to reinstall grub
<feross> bieb: prolly ctrl+click on both partitions and then right-click raid
<levander> wapityyy: you can reinstall grub from the livecd
<VigoFusion> By default the system has its own security installed and pre configured. Mine passed grc.com and a few Linux tst sites.
<levander> wapityyy: google around though, i'm not 100% sure
<wapityyy> levander: hum ok
<darwin> How can you tell what repo a package came from?
<VigoFusion> Ratso, AYBABTU did not play? ARRRRGHH!
<gpled> crimsun: so it seams the the trouble is in not knowing which sound card should be in use?
<darwin> Can synaptic or dpkg show which repo a package came from? I tried reinstalling a package and I'm getting a message that it can't be downloaded.
<z9999> feross: It's rebooting now, but the icon now only shows Wired Network connection, and iwconfig no shows lo and eth0, but I believe I will have to configure eth0 to get a wired connection to work as we are using a fixed IP, but still no indication of wireless connections. ndiswrapper -l still shows driver and hardware present.
<jturek> how do i setup vesafb 1280 x 8 for my virtual consoles?
<wapityyy> levander: hum, didnt work ;(
<cmwe1> Did a supybot come thisa way?
<z9999> feross: that should read iwconfig NOW shows, NOT, no shows. Poor typist.
<Pelo> cmwe1,  just /whois him/her and if he/she's on the network you'll get a list of channels
<gpled> when i hit test, in sound preferences, should it just beep?
<feross> z9999: hmm, I didn't know you were using ndiswrapper... you might have to play around with network manager to get it working with the card. I never used ndiswrapper so I wouldn't be much help.. sorry
<cmwe1> it logs in with a diffrent name every time im unsure of the name
<cmwe1> administrator`, list
<administrator`> cmwe1: Admin, Channel, Config, Greet, Herald, Misc, Owner, Traffic, User, and Webopedia
<cmwe1> DANG
<kitche> wasn't that banned once already?
<cmwe1> administrator`, quit
<administrator`> cmwe1: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<jturek> um why is this bot here? shoo shoo!
<cmwe1> i got to log out and back in to kill it
<z9999> feross: I was thinking everyone used ndiswrapper, It was very difficult to find software that would install with ndiswrapper for the wireless chip I'm using but finally found one that would install, but unable to show wlan0 or eth1 anywhere at this point so I can't proceed any further.
<cmweb> ok to kill it
<cmweb> administrator`, quit
<Paradox-Ubuntu> can anyone help me to get WINE working?
<Paradox-Ubuntu> or is that like a bad word here?
<Paradox-Ubuntu> lol
<bimberi> !wine | Paradox-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Paradox-Ubuntu: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cmweb> gone at last
<bimberi> Paradox-Ubuntu: not particularly bad :)
<feross> z9999: nah, depending on the card you use there are linux drivers for them.
<jturek> !vesafb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vesafb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paradox-Ubuntu> ok i have two "WINE" apps in my application manager and ran the updator... but windows programs still dont seem to be working
<red|rain> does anyone know where "imagemagick" gets installed to?
<kitche> red|rain: imagemagick: isn't just one program it's a 3 to 4 programs
<Pelo> Paradox-Ubuntu, #winehq
<VigoFusion> I would think Applications?
<red|rain> kitche, ahh ok, i'm just wonding because coppermine is asking for the location of it.
<VigoFusion> red|rain: try looking in your Home Folder
<Paradox-Ubuntu> ty Pelo
<bimberi> red|rain: 'dpkg -L imagemagick | grep bin' will show you the commands
<kitche> red|rain: but most likely it's probably in /usr/bin
<Gaygot992> no one knows shyt in #winehq don't bother
<VigoFusion> <<<<<is linuxly challenged, to much windoze time and way too little coffee
<z9999> feross: Well it looks like any card using Broadcom 4311 chipset is one to avoid. Broadcom tells me they just make the chip and provide no support to end users, Compaq just says they don't support Linux, so it makes me feel like everyone is in bed with Microsoft. I can't understand why a chip maker would not make their chip specs public as they should be trying to sell chips. When I buy...
<z9999> ...hardware I don't want to be tied to any particular piece of software,and I am trying to get ready to avoid Vista, and just move everything over to Linux here.
<red|rain> kitche, bimberi thanks ^_^
<daaaman64> I am trying to do this: "mencoder snorlax.flv -o snorlax.avi -ovc mjpeg -oac pcm"  however I keep getting "Error parsing option on the command line: -ovc"  Is there something else I need to install?? I think I have the right ovc value...
<jml> hello!
<daaaman64> No one knows why I am stupid?
<jml> I'm installing edgy on a Thinkpad T22 which is missing its monitor. I've got an external monitor plugged in.
<feross> z9999: yeah, it's well worth looking into linux support before buying hardware.. I made that mistake with the video card.. SiS doesn't support 3D :( ..
<VigoFusion> Admitting it is the first step.
<Sh0gun> how do i get online using dial-up??
<kitche> !dialip|Sh0gun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dialip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !dialup|Sh0gun
<ubotu> Sh0gun: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<eck> Sh0gun: in linux? with great difficulty
<Sh0gun> thx
<jml> Everything goes fine for a while. I see the ubuntu logo and the orange progress bar. However, at some point, the display goes blank, the laptop makes the ubuntu sound and nothing more happens.
<wapityyy> hum ...
<bieb> jml.. hit the function keys on your laptop to send display to the external monitor
<jml> I _think_ that it's trying to display on the non-existent builtin monitor.
<bieb> see if that works
<wapityyy> i still get nothing on grub when loading win xp :(
<jml> bieb: it doesn't. it was the first thing I tried.
<wapityyy> i get 'starting up ...'
<VigoFusion> jiml: Is the partion set as a slave?
<wapityyy> i really need help on this one :(
<wapityyy> i just installed ubuntu
<wapityyy> windows XP is on my first partition ...
<wapityyy> and my menu.lst looks fine
<asfalt> what is your preferred video player in ubuntu ? do most people use mplayer? or vlc? in regards to RestrictedFormats which of the two do you use? or do you use Totem perhaps? Wwhich is the best plugin for ff, the vlc one? the mplayer one? for viewing .asf/.wmv web content. Does the w32codecs package support all 3 players? I realise what is involved to set it up, just curious what solution/combination most people use
<z9999> feross: Maybe there should be a large effort from the Linux community to push for some changes to be made in the way hardware manufacturers operate. I don't want to live in a world dominated by Microsoft.
<bimberi> jml: does ctrl-alt-f1 get you to a console?
<jml> bimberi: no, it doesn't.
<VigoFusion> wapityyy: Is second parti set as a slave in BIOS?
<bimberi> :|
<Immolator> which chipset has better linux driver support, ATI or Nvidia? i'm buying a laptop and i need to know which card has better 3D support, because I know one is better than the other, just not which one, help would be greatly appreciated
<levander> wapityyy: did you install xp after you installed ubuntu?
<jml> ctrl-alt-backspace has no effect either.
<wapityyy> levander: nope, had XP first
<jml> no observable effect, that is.
<eck> Immolator: if you have the option, intel has the best support
<wapityyy> levander: and after i installed, i booted into XP to check, everything was fine
<feross> z9999: well, I think the only language corporations understand is money.. so if they loose sales due to the linux factor they'll get the idea.
<wapityyy> levander: than i ran apt-get dist-upgrade, and now it doesnt boot
<levander> wapityyy: were you ever able to boot into ubuntu?
<wapityyy> that's on edgy
<wapityyy> levander: i am in ubuntu right now
<daaaman64> asfalt: yes, most people are using mplayer.  However if you hate the gui give kmplayer a shot you may like it.  Also yes to the w32codec question as well.
<jair> if I do not want to be typing my password all the time on the ubuntu Dapper drake what command should I issue? "sudo -l'?
<z9999> asfalt: Sorry to interrupt, but I'm new and couldn't seem to get Totem to work so I installed VLC and it has performed very well.
<daaaman64> asfalt: warning though, you will get the most reliablity out of mplayer.  Make sure to isntall w32codec pack also.  I assume you are using automatix?
<Immolator> eck: but i'm looking at a high end card, like a Radeon or something, intel doesn't have an equivalent, it only has integrated graphics controllers doesn't it?
<levander> wapityyy: so, the 2nd time you booted windows, that's when it wouldn't boot?
<jml> I might try installing from the server iso
<zcat[1] > !ltmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wapityyy> levander: yeah, after the upgrade
<levander> wapityyy: 2nd time after the ubuntu install?
<wapityyy> levander: no error message, nothing, just 'starting up' forever
<wapityyy> levander: yeah
<bimberi> jair: 'sudo -i' gets you a root login shell
<jair> I want to be able of edit, create, navigate open etc.. files and directories on the system, but all the time the sudo "command" ask me for a password to execute ? ;(
<asfalt> nah that's great that's just the type of feedback i am after
<levander> wapityyy: oh wait, 'starting up' is a message you are getting from windows?
<jair> bimberi: so if I type that then is like I am root on the system until I log off
<zcat[1] > Q: agere winmodem, appears as /dev/ttyLTM0 with the ltmodem drivers from seveas, dials, connects, won't pass any data. Any ideas?
<levander> wapityyy: from the windows startup process
<bimberi> jair: yes
<levander> ?
<wapityyy> levander: no, it's from grub
<jair> bimberi: thanks you very much
<wapityyy> levander: i get it (very shortly) when starting ubuntu too
<bimberi> jair: yw :)
<levander> wapityyy: grub is not finding the windows partition then
<eck> Immolator: if you *just* have linux on the laptop, then intel is the best course, even though it is a lower end card... if you want a high end card to be able to do things in windows/os x then I would just go with whatever is the best value, nvidia and ati will be similar in functionality
<asfalt> daaaman64 i plan on using automatix yes, i installed ubunty edgy the other day to get a feel for it, liked it, now i am reinstalling afresh on another machine for keeps :D
<bruenig> automatix, uhoh
<levander> wapityyy: or, it's not finding the stuff to boot windows on the windows partition
<zcat[1] > automuntix
<wapityyy> levander: hum if it's hda2
<bimberi> jair: and i hereby indemnify myself from any damage you do while using it ;P
<wapityyy> what should my menu.lst entry be ?
<levander> wapityyy: there is a #grub channel, why not check in there?
<wapityyy> rootnoverify		(hd0,1)
<wapityyy> this should be hda2 right ?
<zcat[1] > bah, back to the external modem I guess....
<levander> wapityyy: yeah, (hd0,1) from what i remember about grub is correct
<eck> when i had an ati based computer, i did not have good experiences... i would be surprised if nvidia was that much better :-(
<Immolator> eck: i was told that one card didn't have very good 3D drivers and therefore could not run games very well in linux (hl2 etc), but I also want to game in Windows too
<kitche> wapityyy: yes that would be hda2
<daaaman64> asfalt: congrats, patience and willingness to learn are you best friend though.  You may find yourself preferring xp for quite awhile.  Just give it time.
<wapityyy> kitche: hum ... what's wrong then ?
<kitche> eck: nvidia is better then ati in linux most people tend to go to nvidia for 3d stuff since ati is known to not work on linux
<levander> Immolator: nvidia has better opengl and linux support in their drivers, i'd get an nVidia card
<VigoFusion> Ima gonna get a monkey wrench and make ATI work or somethin
<Immolator> ok, thanks guys
<bruenig> !thanks
<ubotu> You're Welcome!
<wapityyy> kitche: any other ideas ?
<asfalt> daaaman64 i not totally fresh to linux so it's not too much of a shock luckily, just new to ubuntu and attracted by the ease of use. having tried various distros in the past, most recently fc6 in way of experimenting with desktops, i came to like ubuntu the best so far. i mean everything worked on my hardware. aside from that i been running slackware in cli only for a few years for a router
<z9999> feross: You're right, and I believe the only reason Linux is not taking a bigger share is because of the mis-information that it is so much more difficult to learn than Windows. In truth the OS is very easy to learn and use and is much more powerful, but the fact that HW is difficult to get to work makes it appear that the OS is hard to use. If drivers were readily available for all HW Linux...
<z9999> ...would be much easier to run than Windows, not to mention security, and stability. And I love the fact that Linux provides numerous tools to enable you to perform tasks that are difficult if not impossible to do in Windows. I can't live without commands like ed, sed, grep, cut, paste, col, just to name a few. I'm retired from AT&T so I may be a little biased toward unix though.
<nayru> hey where is the trash in ubuntu ^_^
<VigoFusion> Debian had a very nice writeup on ATI and issues/fixes today.
<bruenig> nayru, ~/.Trash
<kitche> wapityyy: well there can be many things if you resized your XP partition you might have over written a file that is needed to boot windows
<nayru> thanx lol
<wapityyy> kitche: i did, but im almost sure it worked the first time, even after the resize
<wapityyy> kitche: do i have to repair the MBR with a windows CD ?
<bruenig> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<daaaman64> awesome asfalt, I am no pro myself.  I hope you are satisfied w/ ubuntu then.  Nothing beats a fresh install w/ automatix around.  Can have my workspace up in an hour.  Did you enjoy fc6?
<kitche> wapityyy: well there is amny ways to fix it and my way is the more complicated way
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Since it is often hard to track and solve problems caused by Automatix, you might find it easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Firefishe> Greetings :) New ubuntu 6.06 user here.  I'm using it on a G4 PowerPC laptop, and I need a link to information about such things as the broadcom wireless driver and the touchpad.
<wapityyy> kitche: which is ?
<daaaman64> screw that, automatix works fine :p
<bruenig> automatix destroyed my system once
<Madpilot> daaaman64, no, it does not. It breaks far too many systems.
<Madpilot> !wireless | Firefishe
<ubotu> Firefishe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> wapityyy: well I usually flush the MBR then do /fixmbr then install grub to the MBR
<daaaman64> I am on my third system with no problems.  I guess the opinions are fine though.
<bruenig> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Firefishe> Madpilot: Thank you.  I will check that documentation first.  Best work on one prob at a time, eh? ;)  ...on my way
<daaaman64> What's your point automatix still works fine for me.
<asfalt> daaaman64 yeah fc6 is ok, i have it running now on an old 400mhz headless machine i vnc to. although i noticed some slowdowns/nautilus crashes/abnormal cpu usage when copying large files , then again could be the old crappy machine itself :D
<bruenig> what is my point? "Works for me" does not mean it is ok
<bruenig> you can read yes?
<FunnyLookinHat> daaaman64, The point is automatix is unsafe and not recommended by anyone giving support in this channel.
<feross> z9999: I can't agree with you more. Unfortunately with Vista, it's weird but people always say that MS is shooting themselves on the foot with such and such OS but I haven't seen a dent into their monopoly :/... Hopefully this will be the one ..
<asfalt> aha
<daaaman64> bruenig: no kidding but works for me is enough for me to use it.
<asfalt> so automatix is not offically supported eh?
<VigoFusion> Firefishie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216301 <<poke around there?
<FunnyLookinHat> asfalt, hardly  : )
<kitche> asfalt: of course not it's not done by the ubuntu people
<bruenig> it should not be enough to support it especially when confronted clearly with those with other experiences than your own
<daaaman64> asfalt, it may not be, but if you have the time give it a shot.  Reinstall if you have to.
<asfalt> well i found apt-get and the gui of synaptic fairly sufficient i guess
<daaaman64> I have yet to see a problem w/ it though.
<bruenig> asfalt, do what you want. Everything automatix does can be done on your own and with very little difficulty. Why you would allow a script that is known to break things do things that you can do on  your own seems odd to me, but nevertheless your computer
<z9999> feross: Well, I've been doing my part here, I recommend to all my friends, strangers, and the schools locally that they move to Linux.
<balder> hello  guys  how i can change the folder properties ?
<asfalt> bruenig yeah fair enough, so i will probably not use it now in view of what you said.
<bruenig> balder, chmod ###
<Staz> Where in ubuntu can I see the wireless AP's available?
<bruenig> balder, I misread, I thought it said folder permissions
<Firefishe> VigoFusion: Just scrolled up and saw your url.  Thank you very much for that, I'll go there now.
<asfalt> staz, good question, i could not find any utility on default edgy install to show nearby AP's
<VigoFusion> :)
<Firefishe> wb FunnyLookinHat
<eck> asfalt: what about iwlist?
<jair> anyone knows the location of the apache2 manual when you install it using apt-get or synaptic?
<kitche> Staz: you will have to use software to do it or do iwlist -scan
<FunnyLookinHat> Firefishe, closed the wrong window   ; )
<jair> I am checking on the "/usr/share" but not luck.
<maurox> jair: i think that you could do man apache3
<bruenig> !info apache2-doc
<z9999> feross: Something peculiar just happened, I entered all the info for my fixed IP address under eth0, and even rebooted, and the icon at the screen top says: No network connection, but I brought up Firefox and can connect to Google with no problem.
<asfalt> eck: didn't know of that command, nice
<ubotu> apache2-doc: documentation for apache2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2074 kB, installed size 11376 kB
<balder> but haw I do that the foldre properties say you don`t have permits  on ly the root
<Firefishe> FunnyLookinHat: Ya, I've hit 'that' "X" before ;) hee
<maurox> sorry apache2
<balder> or something like that
<feross> Staz: kismet is a good sniffing tool.. the config is a little tricky, if you want to use it let me know and I'll tell you how to setup the source.
<Staz> kitche : cheers
<Staz> thanks feross.
<Adross> hey hey, anyone know the two letter sources.list code for Sweden?
<bruenig> balder, what specifically are you trying to do, so I can think of what the permissions should be changed to
<jair> maurox: I found it thanks /usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/manual
<maurox> jair okay :)
<jair> now if i want to make a symbolic link hmm
<feross> z9999: hm. the other thing that could be interrupting network manager is the gnome network util.. look for profiles.xml in your .gnome2/ .. you might need to rm or mv it to a .bad and then restart.
<jair> let me see how i do that
<VigoFusion> feross: is that firestarter the fwall to use on Edgy Generic? or what if any apt-get should I use?
<bruenig> Adross, perhaps sd, is the following factoid swedish, if so sd is probably the code
<bruenig> !sd
<Staz> iwlist works great, I'll take a look @ kismet also
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<kitche> jair: ln -s /usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/manual manual
<bruenig> maybe se, is that swedish ^
<Adross> so it's se then
<balder> well I want  to copy a folder from the Desk  to  remove device
<jair> kitche: thank you, I have to figure out where do i want the link first ;)
<kitche> jair: the last manual is what you want the symlink to be named
<Adross> it's se
<P3L|C4N0> greetins
<Staz> once I find the SSID of my router, how can I connect to it?
<jair> kitche: I see, and I should run the command from the location i want to access it right?
<feross> VigoFusion: yeah firestarter is the one to use... there are ways to make it start automatically when you boot but I have not looked into it. Other than that you just have to click on it and put in your password every time you log in.
<test2> How do I dual-boot ubuntu and windows?
<bruenig> balder, do sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/removedevice, if that makes sense
<bruenig> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<kitche> jair: yeah for example you want your symlink in your home fodler you would run the command there
<eck> Staz: from the command line, just use iwconfig and then possibly dhclient
<VigoFusion> feross: Thank you.
<feross> Hi P3L|C4N0 how are you, I hope you're having a GREAT day...
<balder> ok let me  try  that
<maurox> test2: grub does that automatically
<test2> yes i did the standard procedure, but windows does not boot
<Staz> eck : perfect cheers
<obo>  I was wondering if anyone can help me rebuild a single kernel module for the stock ubuntu kernel
<asfalt> wondering if there is any benefit to splitting a 70gb free space as to put /home on its own partition or whether to use the lot for /
<kitche> VigoFusion: firestarter is not a firewall it's just a gui frontend to iptables
<asfalt> i should probably do that i think in view of reinstalling/upgrades
<ubuntu> hacking and programmers any??
<jair> kitche: thank you very much ;)
<maurox> asfalt: if you mount /home in  an own partition, you have your config there and never lose tehm :)
<bruenig> asfalt, the benefit comes from when you screw up your install, you don't lose your important data. I would not split that 35G 35G, but instead something like 10G for / and 60G for /home. I have never had my / ever take up over 5 Gigs of space
<z9999> feross: No profiles.xml file in .gnome2 directory, the LAN connection is working and I'm able to access the Internet.
<ubuntu> how the hell is everyone ------happy turkey day
<VigoFusion> kitchie: Then there is no firewall , or none available? or is it even needed? (old UNIX daze tells me yes)
<bruenig> asfalt, perhaps 15 Gigs to be safe for /
<eck> ubuntu: very good, happy turkey day to you too
<asfalt> bruenig i think will do just that, thats how i had windows on it, 10gb os, rest data + little hidden fat partition with the image of the os
<obo>  I was wondering if anyone can help me rebuild a single kernel module for the stock ubuntu kernel
<ubuntu> ty eck
<maurox> 60 GB for /home ??
<kitche> VigoFusion: iptables is the firewall it runs by default firestarter just makes it easier to set it up for people that don't want to learn the cli commands for iptable
<feross> z9999: right but it's not because of nm ... must be something else that's setting everything up. you did a 'locate profiles.xml' right? ... I think it might have changed in edgy.
<asfalt> maurox yeah i guess so
<maurox> thats too much
<bruenig> asfalt, yeah that is what I do, but then again I don't generally have too much in the form of extra software and such installed
<ubuntu> running live here nomally win 2000
<djancak> is there a flash player for ubuntu that isnt macromedia?
<bruenig> maurox, better that space be unused in /home than unused in /
<VigoFusion> kitchie: Thank you, I like to learn! =-O
<maurox> i have 36 GB for linux so 8 GB are for /home and 1 GB for swap and /the rest for /
<kitche> djancak: gnash
<test2> so I created a partition, but when I am in ubuntu's install program, i cannot install to that partition. install wants me to use partition that has windows already installed
<gpled> ~$ sudo apt-get update
<gpled> E: Malformed line 31 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<maurox> that deppend because i have to install a lot of programs :P
<djancak> kitche: thanks
<bruenig> maurox, and how much of that 36 GB is used?
<ubuntu> unbuntu works with mac too
<asfalt> whaf if you want to store more then 3 dvd's in /home maurox :D
<kitche> maurox: on an average system / never goes over 5GB's
<gpled> anyone else getting this?
<feross> djancak: I think there is an os flash plugin but it probably doesn't work very well.
<bruenig> djancak, take into consideration that gnash doesn't have sound and doesn't really "work"
<bimberi> !info libflash-mozplugin | djancak
<ubotu> libflash-mozplugin: GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.13-8ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<djancak> bruenig: oh really? okay :(
<maurox> clean install 20% used of / :)
<bruenig> libflash-mozplugin is a joke
<ubuntu> hey pirite u in here????
<bruenig> maurox, so that is what 7 Gigs?
<maurox> asfalt and if i want to have 3 ddvs i have other partitions for that /Music and /Movies :)
<gpled> here is the line it does not like:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy
<balder> Bruenig   thanks  a lot  you are the only one can helpme with my problem
<gpled> should i just comment it out?
<maurox> brueing yes al leat 7 GB
<maurox> least
<bruenig> gpled, you need to add things after the edgy, things like "main" or "universe" or "multiverse"
<thinh> anyone ehre?
<thinh> here?
<VigoFusion> no
<Pavi> yes
<Pavi> 11
<thinh> lol
<VigoFusion> maybe
<bruenig> gpled, if you would pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, I could look at it and make the appropriate changes
<thinh> wasnt sure it thankgiving after all
<bruenig> !paste | gpled
<ubotu> gpled: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thinh> i have a question
<balder> Bruenig   thanks  a lot  you are the only one can helpme with my problem    Bruenig   also  I want to apologize for my bad english  thanyou  again   see you latter
<bruenig> balder, np
<JL> go ahead thinh
<JL> throw it out there
<gpled> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33616/
<cmweb> I get a problem when i setup Firestarter Firewall. i Go throught the setup enabling DHCP Internet Share and startup on dialup and click finish and it gives an error saying that i need to" Please check your network device settings and make sure you internet connection is active" i have done all this and still.
<thinh> i have 2 partion on windows that i want to mount should i map both under media/windows or media/windows and media/something else?
<gpled> bruenig: it strange that synaptic would mess the file like that
<JL> thinh, i use /media/windows-c and /media/windows-d
<eck> thinh: normally you would map them to two different places
<test2> is it possible to install ubuntu to a partition??
<z9999> feross: no profiles.xml found, but everything is working like previously.
<JL> thinh, i just added it to /etc/fstab
<bruenig> gpled, you don't have universe enabled, if you wish to do that, you can just change the last line to deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe. If you don't want universe you can just comment it out or delete or whatever.
<Moosejaw> hi all
<Moosejaw> :)
<thinh> but i have to make the directories in the same name right?
<JL> thinh, correct
<eck> test2: i don't think there is any other way from the ubuntu installer
<thinh> cool thanks
<JL> thinh,   sudo mkdir -p /media/windows-c
<JL> thinh,   sudo mkdir -p /media/windows-d
<Moosejaw> just installed ubuntu for the first time...and need a bit of help.  I have followed the instructions on installng ndiswrapper but when i go to install the driver it says that ndiswrapper isnt a command etc...
<Moosejaw> is there a different way i might go about making it work?
<feross> z9999: hmm ok, I guess you might as well take nm out of the picture since you're not using it. Look in System>prefs>session and take it out of there if you're not going to use it.
<Moosejaw> i have redone it 3 times...
<gpled> burzum: adding universe to the end of line 31 seem to fix it.  thanks
<wapityyy> levander: still no luck
<eck> Moosejaw: make sure that ndiswrapper is installed, and if it is make sure that it is in your path
<thinh> how do i remove a folder?
<thinh> try to use rm but not working
<bruenig> thinh, rm -rf /path/to/folder
<eck> rm -rf
<test2> ok, i already have a partition created. but Install program insists on installing to Windows partition AND the created partition.
<kitche> thinh: I would empty the fodler out then runt he rmdir /path/to/folder
<kitche> folder*
<ademan> does posix describe a high resolution timer?
<gpled> burzum: woops, now i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33619/
<bimberi> test2: is the "format" checkbox next to the windows partition checked?
<thinh> thanks
<thinh> anyone good with tv tuner?
<Moosejaw> eck: here is what i have done to install it
<Moosejaw> please let me know if i missed anything
<pchero> hi
<PyR3X> how can you tell what the binary is for an installed package?
<Moosejaw> enter dir... sudo make...than sudo make install
<bimberi> PyR3X: 'dpkg -L <package> | grep bin'
<eck> Moosejaw: this is for ndiswrapper?
<bruenig> gpled, make sure it doesn't say deb http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe, it needs to say deb http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy universe, no /, just a space
<feross> PyR3X: try whereis or which .. eg 'which ls'
<Moosejaw> yeo
<Moosejaw> yes
<eck> Moosejaw: did you try installing the ndiswrapper from the repositories?
<Moosejaw> than sudo ndiswrapper -i &.inf (in dir where the  inf file is
<tony_> i have a radeon 9200 and it won't go to 1280x1024 resolution. anyone have any tips?
<Moosejaw> uhmm...no
<z9999> feross: I found something else, I'm not to familiar with GUI apps, but found under Syetem, Administration, something called Windows Wireless Drivers, and clicked on it and it brings up a window called network settings. The location field has Wireless, eth1, and wlan0 as options and I'm not sure what to do with this yet. This may be where I should be looking to get the wireless working.
<Moosejaw> i am not too familiar with the repositories thing since i am so new
<tony_> i've enabled "1280x1024" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eck> Moosejaw: 'sudo make uninstall' and then add multiverse to your sources.list and then run 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper'
<tony_> but it still doesn't work.
<Moosejaw> ok
<feross> z9999: cool
<Moosejaw> cool
<bruenig> tony_, you restarted x after you changed right?
<tony_> yes, i even rebooted just to make sure
<eck> Moosejaw: in the future when you want to install something just 'apt-get xxxx'
<Moosejaw> multiverse is found in the system settings right?
<Moosejaw> ok
<cmweb> Cvan anyone in here help me create a policy in firestarter
<Madpilot> hi mnepton
<feross> g2g gn all
<tony_> bruenig: do you think it's a driver issue?
<eck> Moosejaw: add it to the end of the lines starting with deb in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Moosejaw> eck: lastly the repositories are not on the cd, but online right?
<z9999> feross: It looks like I may have to search for some info on how to use this as I can't find a way to enter any info yet.
<Moosejaw> ok
<bruenig> tony_, not sure
<asfalt> regarding dvd players like in my notebook, they have a limited number of region changes before they become locked. under windows i had a utility which overcame this and allowed me to play different region discs without causing my player to change them. is there such tool for linux? i noticed regionset util, but that seems to set the drive
<tony_> dang
<tony_> have any ideas on what i can try to do?
<bruenig> tony_, not big on the xorg.conf, it always just worked for me. Hence very little knowledge. I tend to learn from necessity as opposed to genuine interest
<eck> Moosejaw: this is what mine looks like: http://rafb.net/paste/results/v5IQUe71.html
<tony_> alright, thanks anyway
* cmweb looks at every on in dis-belief 
<thinh> my sounds get messed up due to my tv tuner card
<bruenig> cmweb, I have only made one policy in firestarter. That was to forward the bittorrent ports. I can try, but would likely be of little help for anything remotely complex
<gpled> bruenig: nice catch.  it had deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ edgy universe.  note the / after .com
<cmweb> I just want to foward port 80 and 21 and 23
<cmweb> and some other (basic webhosting ports)
<bruenig> cmweb, go to policy, make sure the right thing is clicked, inbound or outbound policy. Not sure which is necessary for your thing. Right click in the correct box and select add rule. The rest should be fairly easy
<Andaluz_LNX> meep
<Andaluz_LNX> anyone know where the mplayer codecs are in dapper?
<cmweb> is that is. But Thanks
<PwcrLinux> happy thanksgiving :)
<bruenig> cmweb, yes very simple thankfully, iptables is a mess
<cmweb> :-P
<Pavi> ;)
<Pavi> anybody having movies
<Vieng> hi all
<cmweb> i keep getting an error that this http://cmweb.zapto.org:80 is not a correct host
<bruenig> !hi | Pavi
<ubotu> Pavi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pavi> thx
<bruenig> !thanks | Pavi
<ubotu> Pavi: You're Welcome!
<Pavi> so whats up !!!!
<bruenig> !offtopic | Pavi
<ubotu> Pavi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pavi> k
<Pavi> do anybody has good movie
<umops> Has anyone got a decent tool to convert mutiple HTML files into a single PDF?
<cmweb> once i get this im popin in a dvd and goin to bed...  Can some one test http://cmweb.zapto.org for my firewall
<bruenig> cmweb, problem loading page
<cmweb> error?
<bimberi> same here
<cmweb> or wont load?
<cmweb> oh duh
<CowzRule> 
<bruenig> cmweb, won't load, I get the firefox problem loading page thing
<cmweb> I got it set to accept from cmweb.zapto.org
<kitche> cmweb: you have to restart iptables
<cmweb> kitche, got a command for it?
<cmweb> or il google it and take longer
<kitche> cmweb: should be in the initscript fodler you just restart the init script for iptables
<cari_tmen_ce> CWEX IMOET....!!!
<cmweb> oh great i cant even go on firefox for it
<cmweb> AHAA i found the thing
<ivx> hey i am trying to setup proftpd, i made an account and when i log into it it just show the files like it would if there isn't and index and you view the site with apache, how do you get it to it will let your drag files over like the nautilus
* bruenig leaves
<cmweb> kitche, im sorry i think i got it though
<WhiteNoise> OK - I upgraded to Edgy using the upgrade-manager -c option, default kernel didn't work, finally got in and compiled a working vanilla 2.6.18 kernel (w/ madwifi and nvidia) -- now boots, but root=UUID=XXX doesn't work, only root=/dev/hda6.  Do I need to patch the vanilla kernel to get it to use UUID?
<Pavi> i am unable to upgrade dude
<kitche> WhiteNoise: you probably do since it's mostly a Ubuntu thing that uses UUID
<Pavi> with this upgrade manager
<Pavi> from breezy to edgy
<WhiteNoise> kitche - OK, I'll poke around some more and see what turns up.
<cmweb> kitche, please try again to see if you get through
<kitche> cmweb: my links just sits there and says Making Connection
<Spottyfox> I need a program that can download music files from a Rio Karma that's about to die. I managed to get the OMFS driver installed so I can mount it, but I can't get libkarma to compile so I can actually make sense of the stored files on it. Anyone have any suggestions?
<cmweb> gah.... things a peice of ****
<cmweb> i changed it to localhost
<cmweb> kitche, anything?
<kitche> cmweb: my links just sits there and says Making Connection
<cmweb> i wish some one would do a remote connection and do this for me....
<cmweb> ok i restarted the firewall
<dxdemetriou> when I try to make full screen the krdc on gnome, some times work and others covers all place without the taskbars. How can I fix it?
<cmweb> kitche, refresh
<PyR3X> What's the difference between standby, suspend, and hibernate?
<kitche> cmweb doesn't work
<gpled> anyone have luck getting flash to play in 6.10?
<crimsun> gpled: use one of the backports if you're on ia32
<Pelo> gpled,  yes  it works well enough
<kitche> cmweb: you on dialup?
<cmweb> this sucks i got a site but no firewall im getting my *** hacked all over
<agent> is it possible to change the clock format (as in using custom date strings like M:Y:d, etc.)
<cmweb> ye
<kitche> cmweb: that's probably why it takes so long to load
<gpled> how did you get it to work?
<bimberi> gpled: yes, what's your issue with it?
<gpled> mine just hangs
<bimberi> !fffc
<ubotu> If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<Pelo> !flash9 | gpled
<ubotu> gpled: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<cmweb> kitche, im hitten 6KB sec
<cmweb> faster tahn ie ever had
<PyR3X> On websites with a lot of flash like myspace, firefox gets extremely slow any fix for that?
<RoC_MM> Get a newer flash plugin
<PyR3X> I have the flashplugin-nonfree
<buchan> Any way to get Netbeans installed via apt-get?
<RoC_MM> Try a different browser and compare the experience.  If it's the same it's the plugin's fault.
<big_rea> anyone know good (and free) computer algebra system?
<hilltop> Hello all, I just tried to boot fluxbuntu. Can anyone tell me what is the login account and password for the liveCD? Thanks much.
<Pelo> big_rea,  search for one in synaptic
<big_rea> user: fluxbuntu pass livecd i think
<hilltop> thanks big_rea
<Moosejaw> hrm...
<big_rea> sure
<Moosejaw> still cant get ndiswrapper to work
* Pelo reports big_rea  to the ops for supporting a non-canonical distro
<Moosejaw> i did the apt-get install but when i do sudo ndiswrapper -i *.inf it doesnt work
<big_rea> Pelo, sorry about that, im new here, just tryin to help the guy out
<kitche> cmweb: umm man I m dropping a lot of packets to your server
<big_rea> ah
<big_rea> sheesh, everybody's got jokes today
<cmweb> any getting bounced...
<cmweb> i dont notice it
<big_rea> 'cept me apparently
<Moosejaw> cacan anyone help me get ndiswrapper working?
<kitche> cmweb: yeah apparently all of my packets are getting bounced
<Pelo> Moosejaw,  anyreason why you are using apt-get and not synaptic to install it ?  it might be easier
<Moosejaw> well no...but i did both
<kishan> HI there people got a question how to clean files in ubuntu
<corevette> hey
<kishan> i mean the internet file can u please help
<corevette> how come my make command doesn't work
<Moosejaw> and with synaptic i check what i wanted to install...but wasnt sure if it worked
<cmweb> kitche, what do i put in the "to internal host" Box?
<Moosejaw> how do i make sure ndiswrapper gets installed from synaptic
<corevette> please
<kitche> cmweb: nothing that I know of
<corevette> my laptop is low on battery
<RoC_MM> kishan, what browser do you use?
<Pelo> kishan,  you mean the history  ?
<corevette> how come my make command doesn't work
<cmweb> kitche, well it wont lwet me close without something
<kishan> Roc_MM i use firefox
<RoC_MM> There's a Clear Private Data feature kishan ..look on the second to last menu.
<kishan> but i want to know how to deleate all the waste files as we do in windows
<big_rea> corvette: are you able to plug your laptop in?
<RoC_MM> Right before the Help menu kishan .
<Pelo> Moosejaw, system >admin > synaptic package manager,  search :  whatever ,  if it is installed it will be in green
<Moosejaw> k
<kitche> cmweb: make it the local box or something
<corevette> big_rea not right now
<big_rea> corvette : ah what are you trying to make?
<kishan> RoC_MM: i do that i mean does it clear everything
<corevette> big_rea whenever i type in make it says command not found
<RoC_MM> kishan, it will do exactly what it says it will do.
<corevette> big_rea madwifi
<cmweb> kitche, firewall restarted and ready, resubmite info
<kishan> RoC_MM: thank you
<RoC_MM> np
<kishan> Any body in here with medicine background
<cmweb> kitche, i see you in Time: Nov 24 00:45:37 Source: c-66-177-58-16.hsd1.fl.comcast.net Destination: dialup-4.91.111.82.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net In IF: ppp0 Out IF:  Port: 392 Length: 40 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: TCP Service: Unknown your doing everything
<Pelo> kishan,  what do you need to know ?
<corevette> so i unzipped the madwifi folder, but i can't use the 'make' command!
<kitche> cmweb: that's not me
<kishan> Pelo: just wanted to know any softwares aviable for medicine
<kitche> cmweb I have verizon
<corevette> *file
<cmweb> then who the
<Pelo> corevette,   in synaptic,  install buid-essential
<RoC_MM> cmweb, you just put up my IP?
<Pelo> kishan,  I wouldn't know about that
<cmweb> thats you?
<RoC_MM> It was.
<cmweb> you are still on
<kishan> hmm Pelo u doctor
<dawkirst> Hello. Is there any flash player support for Firefox for a 64-bit architecture?
<kitche> RoC_MM: your ip can be found anyways just by doing a whois on you so it's not like he pasted something that is private
<cmweb> RoC_MM: log out of my sever your in every port
<Pelo> kishan,  no,  I just thought you had a minor problem and I use to teach first aid
<RoC_MM> You mentioned some server earlier but you appear to maybe be on dialup so I portscanned you to see if you were running anything I could help with.
<RoC_MM> Thank you kitche I really didn't know that.  </sarcasm>
<murchadh_bhaba> .
<cmweb> its still port scanning
<kishan> Pelo, thank you ..i am new to linux wanted to learn about it
<RoC_MM> cmweb, I'm pretty sure it's not, but I can do it again if you'd like.  It didn't come back with any open ports...what was this server you mentioned earlier?
<Pelo> kishan,  look under the application , add/remove ,  there might be some apps in there,
<cmweb> cmweb.zapto.org
<gpled> has anyone gotten flash 9 to work?
<kishan> hmm thnks Pelo i will have a look
<cmweb> RoC_MM: i still have like over 50 connections inbonr from your IP
<gpled> do i have to install 7, then copy the 9 plugin?
<kishan> Pelo what do u suggest KDE or gnome
<dawkirst> I receive this message when trying to install the flash player plugin: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<dawkirst>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<dawkirst> Any suggestions?
<kitche> dawkirst: yes x86_64 isn't supported by Adobe Flash Player
<RoC_MM> cmweb, I'm not connected to you at all, I just checked netstat.
<Pelo> kishan,  your choice , I like gnome but I still use some kde progs
<dawkirst> kitche: any alternative?
<kitche> dawkirst: well you can use a plugin wrapper
<cmweb> Time: Nov 24 00:50:43 Source: 66.177.58.16 Destination: 4.91.111.82 In IF: ppp0 Out IF:  Port: 53 Length: 40 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: TCP Service: DNS
<RoC_MM> dawkirst, I think you may be able to work around it by using a 32-bit version of firefox...then you can use 32-bit plugins as well until the vendors get into shape.
<dawkirst> kitche: care to elaborate? ;)
<kishan> Pelo, i mean for genereal desktop net browsing and using multimedia is KDE better than genome
<RoC_MM> cmweb, is "cmweb.zapto.org" a website or ?
<kitche> dawkirst: nspluginwrapper is used to make x86 plugins run on x86_64 processors
<cmweb> yes i use it for everything
<dawkirst> kitche: thanks.
<malt> is it hard to make a wire/wired router with a laptop running ubuntu os?
<Pelo> kishan,  personnaly I just don't like the feel of kde,
<haxality> malt: no, but a lot of other distros would probably work better
<corevett1> sorry whoever was talking me about my 'make'
<corevett1> command problem
<Pelo> kishan,  try both , decide for yourself
<corevett1> did anyone answer me?
<agent> is it possible to remove the icon from the battery charge tray? i cant find anything in gconf
<RoC_MM> malt, you mean make the machine into a router??  Usually you would use a desktop for this...
<Pelo> corevette,   in synaptic,  install buid-essential
<haxality> RoC_MM: could be an older laptop
<RoC_MM> cmweb, no webserver on cmweb.zapto.org.
<Pelo> corevett1,  do you listen when someone talks to you ?
<corevett1> pelo, what is it?
<corevett1> pelo, buid-essential
<cmweb> its the firewall if i disable it youl see it all
<Pelo> corevett1,  it's the stuff you need to use make
<cmweb> so
<cmweb> Come on in
<corevett1> pelo, can i download it somewhere? i don't have the computer hooked up to the internet
<cmweb> ljl, are you on?
<Pelo> corevett1,    in menu > system > admin > synaptic ,  search >build essential ,  install,  then you can do complie manaualy
<Pelo> corevett1,  it should be on the installation cd
<corevett1> pelo, pretend i lost the installation cd
<Pelo> corevett1,  then you are screwed because I am not that 1337
<cmweb> Firewall off so refresh
<cmweb> dang
<cmweb> badwith mania
<corevett1> pelo
<nanomike> corevett1, Search for buid-essential as a .deg pakage
<corevett1> pelo, i got the cd
<kitche> cmweb: your page came up but it's just slow due to dial up I would suggest looking into getting a dedi server
<RoC_MM> cmweb, I applaud you for hosting off of dial-up
<corevett1> pelo, but i can't fidn it on the cd
<corevett1> pelo, how do i get it
<Pelo> corevett1,  pop the cd in and go to synaptic like I told you
<cmweb> :-D
<cmweb> kitche, a dedicated server?
<RoC_MM> A nice little website...what are you going to use it for?
<Pelo> or try waht nanomike  told you to do
<cmweb> like ubuntus server?
<cmweb> RoC_MM: webhosting lol
<jml> on the server installation menu, what does "LAMP server" really actually mean?
<RoC_MM> webhosting is much cheaper than a dedicated server.
<corevett1> pelo, it says like gcc is not installable
<RoC_MM> jml, Linux Apache MySQL and PHP.
<cmweb> althoug, i got an old windows 98 compaq in the backroom collecting dust
<Pelo> corevett1,  then I don'T know,  dl the dvd instead it's on there for sure
<jml> RoC_MM: as in, it will install apache, mysql and php?
<agent> !lamp > jml
<corevett1> pelo, my dvd burner doesn't work
<RoC_MM> jml, that sounds about right.
<RoC_MM> !lamp > RoC_MM
<cmweb> !lam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Pelo> corevett1,  like nanomike  told you , search for a  buid-essential  .deb package
<agent> lol
<Pelo> on google
<corevett1> pelo hold on
<agent> everyone spams jml with !lamo :)
<jml> I'm familiar with the term. It's just when I see a menu that says "DNS Server; LAMP Server" I get a little nervous.
<dawkirst> Does Linux ship with native mp3 support?
<RoC_MM> Which Linux?
<Pelo> dawkirst,  no but it is easy enought to get
<agent> no one ships linux :)
<bimberi> dawkirst: not Ubuntu
<[pyro] > hey all
<cmweb> kitche, can i set up a dedicated server on this?
<nanomike> corevett1, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/build-essential download and instal
<dawkirst> Pelo: what would you suggest I get?
<ijbgreen> anybody can help me?
<cmweb> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> dawkirst, install ubuntu and then get the mp3 support from either the restricted fromat packages or from automatix,
<corevett1> nanomike, when i install it form the cd , it says a whole bunch o depends, like g++-4.1 is not going to be installed
<Pelo> corevett1, get the package nano giave you a link to
<corevett1> pelo read my above statement
<Pelo> or get you computer connected to the net
<nanomike> corevett1, Some of the package are not on the CD, either download them or apt-get install or synaptic to get them
<agent> dawkirst: asking "does linux have mp3 support?" is like asking "do my tires have a cd drive?" - linux, which is actually gnu/linux, i just the kernel, the "engine" that runs everything
* cmweb pops in Lord Of The Rings: Return Of The King and sleeps
<Pelo> gotta go , g'night folks
<RoC_MM> Yeah dawkirst I think you overlook that including mp3 support would violate these things called "patents" possibly.
<dawkirst> agent: thanks for that analogous snippet ;)
<Bilange> issue reguarding wireless installation: my system doesnt seem to see my broadcom 4318 under ndiswrapper. Even if ndiswrapper adds a "wlan0" alias in modprobe, i cant find it under ifconfig or iwconfig. Whats wrong?
<Stanislav> does anyone know why when i load WoW.. the graphical things dont show up (just black) and the screen flickers?
<dawkirst> RoC_MM: I get you.
<cmweb> One more thing before i go.... Ive tryed to install the PSX2 thingi on here and it installed but it wont open. Isnt it a GUI?
<jml> agent: I think GNU/Linux refers to the broader system and Linux is just the kernel.
<RoC_MM> jml, That sounds right.
<agent> jml: sure :)
<Stanislav> anyone got any ideas ; ;? this is writing me insane
<pradeepvglughyd> how to open udp port to work with azureus it is showing DHT Firewalled i am using dapper 6.06
<agent> but no need to complicate it even further
<RoC_MM> pradeepvglughyd, are you running a software firewall?
<agent> Stanislav: search the forum, there are plenty of people that use wine with wow
<Stanislav> i did.. it ran before.. i reformated.
<pradeepvglughyd> RoC_MM,no does that come by default
<RoC_MM> pradeepvglughyd, does it show NAT OK or NAT Error?
<Stanislav> now it runs, but the all the graphical things are just black
<pradeepvglughyd> NAT Ok
<agent> Stanislav: ok.... well, i don't use wine so i cannot help  you
<ijbgreen> yesterday i updated mi dapper to efty throug apt-get dit-upgrage changing de repositories
<cmweb> RoC_MM: do you think i should go with a site like myspace? I got the software
<pradeepvglughyd> RoC_MM,NAT ok
<agent> Stanislav: maybe you are using different video drivers? if it worked before it may be your wine config... i don't know
<ijbgreen> today when i started mi computer it sends me a message
<l2-mcomm>   !
<ijbgreen> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<ijbgreen> anyone knows what is the reason of this problem?
<RoC_MM> pradeepvglughyd, it's OK if your DHT is unreachable from the outside.  It would help you find peers if any of your torrent's trackers go down though.  It's not an Ubuntu-specific question though.
<RoC_MM> cmweb, what do you want to accomplish?
<gotit> wats the differenc between ubuntu,kubuntu and xubuntu
<corevett1>  ubuntu uses gnome
<haxality> ubuntu = gnome
<cmweb> My dream is to host but it takes a lot of badwith witch i wont have till may of 2007
<corevett1> kubuntu uses kdje
<haxality> xubuntu = xfce
<corevett1> *kde
<haxality> kubuntu = KDE
<agent> ijbgreen: quick search on forum revealed other people that have your exact problem..... search the forum for an answer
<pradeepvglughyd> one more thing the azureus pop up screen comes up at lower right side and when i press hide it refuses to do so
<ijbgreen> thanks
<corevett1> nanomike, do you think if i reinstall ubuntu with edgy eft, make will work?
<ijbgreen> let me try it
<gotit> can you be more genral plz i dont know wat kdje ,xfce and kde is , i am new to it
<agent> ijbgreen: just search for: SIOCSIFADDR
<rakee1_1981> hey all, has anyone had trouble installing the java run time environment and linking it to firefox?
<corevett1> pelo, do you think if i reinstall ubuntu with edgy eft, make will work/
<ijbgreen> if i don't found an answer i come back to here
<pradeepvglughyd> one more thing the azureus pop up screen comes up at lower right side and when i press hide it refuses to do so
<haxality> gotit: they are window managers.
<RoC_MM> gotit, XFCE is a light-weight window manager for older computers.
<agent> ijbgreen: you will because i found an answer in about 5seconds :)
<kishan> rakeel_1981, use automatrix to install all the accessories for ubuntu
<RoC_MM> gotit, and as far as kde and gnome look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<cmweb> Does any one in here use PCSX i got it installed but when i click the link it does nothing
<nanomike> corevett1, A complete reinstall, then you will need to reinstall build-essential
<haxality> gotit: if you've never used linux before, use standard ubuntu or kubuntu. they have the smallest learning curve
<kyconquers> what music program do you all recommend? and what program to listen to internet radio?
<rakee1_1981> what's automatrix? (sorry to appear ignorant)
<haxality> kyconquers: I'm partial to xmms
<kishan> rakeel_1981, http://www.getautomatix.com/
<agent> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Since it is often hard to track and solve problems caused by Automatix, you might find it easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gotit> i heard ubuntu is the best linux, is it true ??
<rakee1_1981> sorry, just found out
<haxality> gotit: there is no such thing as the 'best linux'
<rakee1_1981> cheers kishan :)
<haxality> gotit: it depends on your application.
<RoC_MM> cmweb, there are lots of free webspace providers....also if you want your own domain name with hosting you can register a domain name through plenty of places....I recommend dreamhost.com for registration and hosting.
<kishan> hey agent is is bad to install automartix
<agent> gotit: no... it all depends on who you ask... linux is like food, everyone has their favorite flavors
<RoC_MM> gotit, it's the most popular or hottest right now.
<haxality> gotit: ubuntu is very good for a desktop system if you don't want to do tons of manual configuration
<haxality> like RoC_MM said.
<nanomike> corevett1, Do you have access to a internet connection and some sort of removable media. Then download build-essential and as .deb and install from that media
<agent> kishan: yes, very.... we helped someone yesterday who installed auzuerus using automatix and had problems because of it
<nanomike> corevett1, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/build-essential
<RoC_MM> gotit, more info about linux distros is on wikipedia or look on distrowatch.com to see what's hot right now
<gotit> i want to learn linux guys, i need to learn it fast , should i install desktop system or any thing else
<cmweb> RoC_MM, you see the thing is i want to be a FULLY FLEDGED host. Doing my own domain names Ftp, E-mail, the whole kitten caboodle.
<kishan> i too installed almost everything from automartix i never had a problem
<agent> gotit: install whatever you want.... ubuntu is a good choice of course
<ademan> i want to create a new updated package for the eclipse cdt (because the old one is incompatible with the current eclipse package) but i've never made a package before, is there any way i can look at what was done for the original cdt package? or is there any description of how to do it? (or even a better channel to ask in)
<eck> gotit: get a book
<aztracker1> imho ubuntu is the most usable linux distro to date.. just imho though...
<gotit> i am not a book type , i prefer learning by doing it myself
<haxality> I wouldn't necessarily call Ubuntu most usable, but it strikes the best balance between performance and ease of use, by far
<jml> is there a metapackage or something for install gnome?
<agent> gotit: all this talking is wasting time .... you could have installed ubuntu by now ;)
<agent> jml: ubuntu-desktop
<jml> agent: thanks
<haxality> gotit: linux is not something you can pick up in 5 minutes, just a bit of forewarning
<RoC_MM> cmweb, you will need much more bandwidth than you are paying for now, and possibly more than you might want to pay.  Expect to pay around $100 a monnth or more for something with a fast upload.  For example, I have comcast, but it's only "high-speed" in one direction, downloading...the other direction is the slow upload pipe they give me, and that's bad for servers and hosting...it's 6000kbit on way, but only 384kbit the other way.  Yo
<RoC_MM> u'll want at least 1000kbit (1mbit) upstream to do serious hosting for serious people.
<haxality> it's just like any operating system, it takes time to learn the quirks
<aztracker1> haxality, would probably say that...  has been far easier going doing what I want with it than other versions...
<aztracker1> versions/distros even.
<corevett1> when i try to do a make command, it responds that /lib/modules/2.6.17-7-generic/build is missing, please set KERNALPATH. stop.
<haxality> aztracker1: yeah, I had some awesome point about how it wasn't the easiest to use, but then I realized it pretty much is
<agent> gotit: also, do note that a lot of distributions (flavors of gnu/linux) have a livecd... you can test the distro before you install! it runs 100% off your cdrom - runs slower, but it runs
<cmweb> RoC_MM, Im planing to go G4 in May
<aztracker1> haxality, true enough.. google has been a good friend so far.
<haxality> it's that old connection in my brain where a distro has to be slow and bloated to be easy to use
<RoC_MM> cmweb, and a 1mbit uplink would n't be very nice for more than like a few different people.
<corevett1> nanomike, when i try to do a make command, it responds that /lib/modules/2.6.17-7-generic/build is missing, please set KERNALPATH. stop.
<RoC_MM> cmweb, a G4 is a computer....is that what you mean?  I thought we were talking about bandwidth.
<aztracker1> haxality, lol.. yeah, I've tried a few dozen distros over the years.. ubuntu 5.10 was the first to be the main os on my desktop.
<haxality> I'm not going to lie, I've had a bit of a love/hate relationship with linux
<kishan> so What is NAT error in azeurus and how to correcct it any one help
<haxality> I finally got ged up with all the crap MS is handing down to the end user though
<haxality> ged = fed
<RoC_MM> kishan, is it a NAT Error, DHT Firewalled, or both?
<cmweb> RoC_MM G4 is a verry fast verry powerful badwith only avalibal to people within a certain range annd always by satalight it gets four gigabites a sec
<haxality> and it was a bit of a challenge to install ubuntu on this laptop, but once I worked the kinks out.. I don't think I can ever go back to windows
<aztracker1> haxality, honestly me too.. just really sick of MS.. I like VS2005 though, that's about it.. mono at least runs most everything .net now.
<cmweb> RoC_MM, at leases thats what ive heard
<||x|x||> how do i replace Firefox 1.5.0.8 with Firefox 2.0?
<RoC_MM> Is that so cmweb ?
<kishan> well RoC_MM when i test the port it says NAT error
<aztracker1> x, update to edgy
<cmweb> RoC_MM My Uncle has it
<haxality> yeah, digg had an article about linux IDEs an hour or so ago
<RoC_MM> I very much doubt it's anything near gigabit cmweb .
<eck> vim ftw :-)
<kyconquers> linux ide's?
<aztracker1> ||x|x||, update to edgy...
<corevett1> when i try to do a make command, it responds that /lib/modules/2.6.17-7-generic/build is missing, please set KERNALPATH. stop.
<haxality> integrated development environment
<RoC_MM> cmweb, 4gigabit is 682 times faster than the wired cable modem connection I have here.
<haxality> it's a consolidated set of programming tools all in one package that is usually easy to use and tends towards GUI-ness
<haxality> if that made sense :x
<cmweb> RoC_MM, well hell my uncles wrong?
<aztracker1> kyconquers, there are a few out there, though eclipse is probably most used...
<malt> wonder why ddclient is not in my package manger and i got all my updates?
<RoC_MM> cmweb, if you'd like you can google for "speakeasy speedtest" which has a good speedtest.
<kyconquers> I have eclipse right now
<haxality> cmweb: we aren't calling you a liar. just saying you might have misheard
<dawkirst> Is Evolution any good, or should I get Thunderbird?
<haxality> cmweb: because that is an obscenely fast connection for an average home user to have
<||x|x||> :(
<RoC_MM> It's borderline absurd.
<pradeepvglughyd> how to start bittorrent ??
<||x|x||> i have to download edgy?
<cmweb> Its not for a home user its an office building but he has access at his home
<quinnster> It pretty difficult for me to use the quote key.  I can do it, but it takes me about .5-1 second of holding it down to show up.   Same thing is going on with the tilde ( ~ ).  Is this a keyboard layout issue?  Anything I can do?
<RoC_MM> Univerisities don't even have connections that fast, even half a dozen put together.
<haxality> cmweb: that isn't exactly how it works
<ademan> quinnster: are you dual booting linux and windows?
<aztracker1> kyconquers, I've been leaning towards .net/mono over java myself...
<haxality> cmweb: he probably has a VNC connection
<quinnster> ademan: yes.
<ademan> quinnster: does it work on windows?
* cmweb waits for the bomb to blow
<haxality> cmweb: which means he can access his office LAN but he's still limited by the physical media he's connecting from
<quinnster> ademan: I never thought to check on there.  Should I try and come back?
<ademan> because honestly, that sounds like a hardware problem to me...
<ademan> yeah, definitely check
<aztracker1> dawkirst, Evolution is more similar to outlook.. thunderbird is better for multiple account handling.
<RoC_MM> cmweb, you could set up a server at his work...that would work if it's done with the blessing of the network administrators there.
<quinnster> ademan: ok thanks, brb
* cmweb 's room is shadered by the explosion
<dawkirst> aztracker1: thanks.
<RoC_MM> cmweb, there is no such thing as a "G4" but there is a T3.
<cmweb> gah, il go with the myspace thing
<RoC_MM> which is obscenely fast.
<RoC_MM> Don't do it, myspace rots your brain.
<aztracker1> dawkirst, no prob... basically if you want outlook style functionality (not outlook express) go for evolution, if you're like me with 9 email accounts to manage, I use tbird.
<VigoFusion> gotta reboot? just did an update.
* cmweb takes a bat to the dummy in the back of the room
<whohuhwhat> evening all, first timer here so be gentle.  Thoughts on running Ubuntu under VMWare as i'm not sure i really want to partition my HD at this time.  will this give me an accurate testing of the OS?
<cmweb> il get the dam page where it says it
<quinnster> ademan: hey, I'm on WinXP and the shift key is working as expected.
<RoC_MM> whohuhwhat, yes and no
<||x|x||> aztracker1, i already did execute 'gksu "update-manager -c"' it says my computer is up-to-date.. my firefox is still version 1.5.0.8
<RoC_MM> ubuntu is a livecd, so you may just want to reboot it...hardware detection and compatability is something you really want...a livecd you can just pop in and reboot, and it loads into your ram without needing any immediate install to your hard drive.
<RoC_MM> you can test it out fully and see if it works and if you like it
<RoC_MM> and it won't have the performance overhead of virtual machien software like vmware
<whohuhwhat> wow, didn't know that, hmmmmm
<aztracker1> ||x|x||, did you look in synaptic then?
<RoC_MM> but to anser your question, yes vmware will more or less give you a good idea.
<||x|x||> aztracker1, yes
<whohuhwhat> exellent that was what i was hoping for, tyvm RoC_MM
<||x|x||> aztracker1, do i have to "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<aztracker1> RoC_MM, vmware runs XP okay on my P42.8 w/ 2gb ram, 768 for the vm
<RoC_MM> I'm not surprised
<RoC_MM> 768 megs of ram is a crapload, and vmware is the best virtual machine software out there.
<haxality> yeah...
<haxality> that is a ton of ram
<haxality> my desktop that was so modern about 3 years ago still only has a gig
<aztracker1> ||x|x||, if the gksu is up to date, maybe not.. use system..administration..synaptic and search for firefox.. see if 2.0 is there, if so uncheck 1.5.x and check 2.0
* cmweb wonders why he installed ubuntu if he cant host
<RoC_MM> I give my linux VM's like 256 and XP is greedy so I give it 320.
<agent> ||x|x||: officially, it is not recommened to use apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade from one ubuntu release to another
<haxality> cmweb: what is the problem you're having
<jml> agent: what is recommended?
<cmweb> >:o
<agent> !upgrade
<RoC_MM> ||x|x||, you name is gay, but look for a package called "firefox2" it may be in the package system under that name.
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<quinnster> I'm having problems typing quotes and tildes on Ubuntu 6.10.  It works on WinXP.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  Thanks!
<aztracker1> RoC_MM, I run Visual Studio, and Paint Shop Pro on my XP vm, so I give it more..
<RoC_MM> Oh
<RoC_MM> Visual Studio must be greedy as well
<aztracker1> about all I run under my xp vm.
<elkbuntu> RoC_MM, that wasnt a very nice thing to say, please apologise to ||x|x||
<haxality> quinnster: sounds like a problem with your keyboard layout.
<aztracker1> VS isn't so bad... photo stuff saps the ram though..
<haxality> try gnome-keyboard-properties
<aztracker1> eats even.
<agent> !edgy > jml
<||x|x||> :(
<RoC_MM> IT's a pain to type the first few characters of ||\\||
<jml> agent: I know all of that about edgy :)
<haxality> RoC_MM: you don't have tab completion?
<quinnster> I tried changing between the defaults... Maybe I need to try some more.  I'm on a Toshiba Satellite A75-S209 laptop.  Any inside tips?
<RoC_MM> haha
<RoC_MM> my brother has one of those
<agent> jml: then you should already know the official upgrade method which is mentioned on that page
<marshall> toshiba setellietes are nice
<RoC_MM> I'm surprised you could find the tilda.
<haxality> quinnster: I'm on a tecra M1, myself. my only advice is that toshiba laptops do not like linux at all. they take a bit of convincing
<jml> agent: well, I did after you gave me the first link :)
<||x|x||> agent, if i upgade my drapper to edgy.. what command should i execute?
<agent> jml: ok :P
<quinnster> Yeah, it's quite a different keyboard layout, Roc_MM.
<agent> !edgy > ||x|x||
<haxality> quinnster: my best advice is try googling for some images of standard keyboard layouts, and comparing them with yours..
<RoC_MM> My brother's Toshiba works great with Kubuntu...everything works out of the box perfect.
<quinnster> OK, thanks haxality.
<haxality> RoC_MM: alright, I guess I mean older toshiba laptops then
<||x|x||> agent, !edgy at console?
<quinnster> So does this one, but there is a big power issue with it.  I just joined the class action lawsuit.
<haxality> RoC_MM: since those are the only ones I really have experience
<RoC_MM> There are many models of toshiba laptops.
<RoC_MM> And many generations.
<ivx> hey i installed proftpd and set it up and also gproftp to config, and i got it setup with a user, and can log in and it is connected to the correct dir, but after login, it just lists the files in the same way that apache does if there isn't an index, what do i have to do so that that user can drag files and copy and all that
<haxality> quinnster: ..class-action lawsuit?
<jml> agent: I was simply curious. apt-get dist-upgrade has been taking me to new and exciting linux horizons since slink.
<agent> ||x|x||: lol no.... that is a command in this irc channel, it should have sent you a message about edgy upgrade
<||x|x||> ahh
<||x|x||> hehe :D
<||x|x||> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<quinnster> haxality: yeah, http://lorisklar.com/
<agent> ||x|x||: and if i want to send that only to you instead of this whole channel, i write !edgy > ||x|x||
<haxality> aw, that sucks
<||x|x||> thanks
<haxality> toshiba actually had a decent record as a manufacturer up until that
<haxality> heh
<||x|x||> thank you aztracker1 too
<||x|x||> :)
<malt> wonder why ddclient is not in my package manger and i got all my updates?
<dawkirst> haxality: while you're on the subject, what is a good brand laptop to invest in?
<malt> can i add it some how?
<quinnster> haxality: the computer runs sorta hot.  lots of equipment for the size.  this heat somewhat desolders the AC power adapter (the part just inside the laptop) over time.  Took mine 1+ year.  I took it apart, resoldered it, but now it's going loose again.  Real annoying.  This lawsuit should make toshiba extend everyone's warranty for a year so you can send it back and get it fixed.
<agent> jml: i dist-upgraded hoary->breezy->dapper->edgy :) and even dist-upgrade debian->ubuntu
<haxality> quinnster: one of the few lawsuits like that that I actually agree with
<aztracker1> ddclient, is it in the main repository, have you enabled the others (commercial, unsupported, etc)
<agent> jml: so its definetly possible to use dist-upgrade but you need to know how because things can go wrong
<haxality> and also, props for resoldering stuff inside your laptop
<jml> agent: right
<haxality> I consider myself decent with a soldering iron but I don't think I have the chops for such an endeavor
<haxality> fortunately this thing is rock solid aside from a little wobble in the screen supports
<quinnster> hehe, thx.  it's pretty easy to access and isn't surface mount or anything so there's lots of space to work with.  i see these on ebay every other week for 'unknown power problems' selling for parts for like $50
<haxality> ugh
<haxality> that's unfortunate
<quinnster> i sent the url for the fix to a few of the sellers, but it's easier to sell than solder for them.
<haxality> I hate when good hardware is ruined by bad end product design
<haxality> is there anything you can do to decrease the operating temp?
<Pavi> can somebody help me upgrading from breezy to edgy
<||x|x||> agent, is it system safe to upgrade to edgy while running xchat?
<haxality> underclock your CPU, maybe?
<Pavi> how to do it
<aztracker1> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<aztracker1> Pavi, see above
<||x|x||> agent, i'm running the upgrade now
<haxality> ||x|x||: due to the way ext filesystems work, files are generally never locked while in use
<agent> ||x|x||: sure.... but you may be disconnected after a while.... depends... but it wont hard anything
<RoC_MM> ||x|x||, yes.
<agent> ||x|x||: hard = harm
<quinnster> yeah, there's poewr management stuff to decrease the brightness and cpu speed.  but, that's also why i bought it.  hopefully i'll be able to send this back and get the fix and be good from there.
<haxality> yeah
<Pavi> but the command " update-manager -c" show no new dist upgrades
<gamboos> How would I go about installing a USB game controller?
<haxality> that really bugs me, actually
<||x|x||> ah.. ic.. thanks
<haxality> I see more and more laptops that have 3-prong power adapters, and it's like, wow, what could they possibly need that much juice for
<agent> Pavi: maybe because you are running edgy? :D
<Pavi> how to check
<RoC_MM> haxality, it's for the 1GB of RAM!
<RoC_MM> Don't be silly.
<haxality> ahhhh ok
<haxality> how could I forget
<RoC_MM> :-P
<quinnster> the biggest problem is that there are two air intake fans on the bottom of the laptop.  now, there are four 1/2 inch pads to hold it up--that works fine if you're on a table, but for people who use it on their lap, carpet, bed, etc... they fry up fast.
<RoC_MM> Actually the 3rd prong provides no power, it is a ground.
<haxality> I know that.
<quinnster> i've been using a large book under my laptop for the past year!  this is more of a portable desktop than a laptop.
<haxality> but there is no point in having the 3rd prong on the power cord unless there's a decent amount of amperage running through it
<RoC_MM> ic
<quinnster> yeah.  19v 6.3amps for me
<agent> Pavi: the easiest way is system -> about ubuntu
<haxality> quinnster: that sucks, man, I really don't see the logic in putting the primary cooling apperatus for a computer on the one face of it that sees the least cool air
<Pavi> ok
<dawkirst> haxality: With what laptop brand would you go?
<haxality> dawkirst: actually, I'd probably still say toshiba
<RoC_MM> Titanium.
<haxality> just because my experience with their support infrastructure has been very pleasant
<quinnster> dawkirst: to be honest, i'm going back to desktops.  i'm not a fan of laptops, but have had one for work and stuff for the past few years.
<RoC_MM> anything made out of titanium is good.
<RoC_MM> or duranium.
<quinnster> just make sure you research the wifi, graphics, etc.
<haxality> OR DEPLETED URANIUM MUAHAHAHA
<haxality> yeah.
<RoC_MM> haha
<dawkirst> Ok, thanks.
<haxality> dawkirst: I would vote toshiba or IBM for a portable laptop
<haxality> no idea for a desktop replacement
<RoC_MM> Dell?
<haxality> also toshiba is about the only company other than IBM to put trackpoints in theirs
<haxality> actually now that I think about it HP makes some awesome media-centric DTR laptops
<dawkirst> And what about laptop CPUs? Allot of them here comes with Celerons, but I don't know about that. I prefer AMD.
<haxality> dawkirst: steer clear of celerons, generally
<dawkirst> Yeah.
<dawkirst> What about Packard Bell?
<haxality> the new ones are considerably better, but they tend to be a terrible value
<haxality> haha, I didn't even know they still existed
<dawkirst> lol
<agent> dawkirst: ibm (now under lenovo) are the best laptops.. thinkpad t and x series
<quinnster> dawkirst: check out http://www.linux-laptop.net/, search forums for the model # and the words "review" and "problem", search for people who have done the advanced stuff with your laptop (video binary drivers, wifi, suspend, etc.)--not just 'knoppix works', see how many are being sold on ebay for 'parts', and maybe try calling customer support before you buy it and see how friendly they are! :)
<dawkirst> agent: thanks, will look into it. Now that I think about it the IBMs impressed me quite a bit.
<||x|x||> agent, if upgrade is cancelled, could it be continued the next time?
<haxality> IBMs are the only laptops I lust after more than toshibas
<agent> dawkirst: i would rather get a used thinpad t/x than a new dell (i sold dells so i know they are, uhm, not of good quality)
<dawkirst> quinnster: thanks!
<haxality> durable, simple, and they have AWESOME keyboards
<RoC_MM> ||x|x||, usually.
<agent> ||x|x||: i would not try it if i were you...
<jml> haxality: my powerbook is pretty nice (what a shame I can't get wireless working w/ ubuntu)
<quinnster> jml, what driver do you have?
<RoC_MM> yeah but don't do it ||x|x||
<quinnster> or, what type of card.
<jml> quinnster: bcm43xx
<FatpigKid> is there an album creator in linux? for photos?
<||x|x||> oh.. coz i dont have much time to download the packages
<jml> quinnster: I posted to the forums w/ the relevant info. sec...
<||x|x||> my connection is slow
<agent> FatpigKid: yes, quite a few... in ubuntu edgy there is fspot
<||x|x||> hmm
<quinnster> jml: does it work in other distros?  slackware+ndis?
<haxality> oh man, wish I had like 1000 bucks lying around..
<dawkirst> haxality: don't we all? ;)
<jml> quinnster: I have only tried ubuntu.
<haxality> jml: I like the design of apple laptops, but I don't think I could ever use a single-button interface
<quinnster> no, some wish we had more than 1,000. :)
<FatpigKid> agent, ok ill try it
<agent> ||x|x||: if you are just downloading then yes... you can stop it no problem... but never stop an upgrade once it starts to actually upgrade/install packages
<dawkirst> Naturally.
<jml> haxality: fair enough.
<whohuhwhat> does Ubuntu come with a IRC client or do you have to install one?
<haxality> and I don't want to start a flame war or anything but I've recently gotten somewhat fed up with apple
<haxality> heh
<quinnster> whohuhwhat: install xchat.
<||x|x||> maybe next time.. i'll start upgrading early in the morning
<||x|x||> :)
<FatpigKid> agent, mmm fspot?
<agent> whohuhwhat: uuuuuuhhh... you are using irc right now :)
<haxality> don't get me wrong, if I could find one at a decent price I'd pick up a used ibook in a second
<FatpigKid> agent, cant find the package
<jml> quinnster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301958
<||x|x||> thanks agent & RoC_MM
<quinnster> jml: check out ndiswrapper.  you'll have to confirm your driver, but if it has windows drivers you can usually load it.
<agent> FatpigKid: its already installed in edgy by default
<quinnster> jml: just saw your url... brb
<jml> quinnster: where would I get windows drivers?
<agent> FatpigKid: applications -> graphics -> fspot
<agent> ||x|x||: your welcome
<quinnster> jml: do you dual (or more) boot?
<FatpigKid> agent, im on dapper, ya thnk i have to dl the source?
<dawkirst> whohuhwhat: it does. Gaim.
<whohuhwhat> yea, i just finished installing Ubuntu with VM ware, this is my windows irc client :(
<bongzilla> good day
<jml> quinnster: no. at the moment I am only running OS X. I tried using Ubuntu on my powerbook then gave up after I couldn't get wireless working.
<bongzilla> im having problem in my dhcp server
<gamboos> whohuhwhat: Gaim will do IRC
<jml> (I need my laptop for work)
<bongzilla> dhcp server already release a private ip from one of the workstation
<agent> FatpigKid: no.... it's under package f-spot
<agent> FatpigKid: you need that dash
<bongzilla> but it can't access the internet
<dougsko> bongzilla: i have all your albums o_O
<bongzilla> but the workstation can ping the server
<Pavi> hey guys how to check ubuntu version
<bongzilla> but the server can't ping the workstation
<quinnster> jml: oh! i guess that would make it hard to get windows drivers.  :) i have no experience with apple, but go to the website and see if you can find a driver download for win32.  there are 2 files among them that ndiswrapper can use.
<FatpigKid> agent, now we're talking
<FatpigKid> its dl
<bongzilla> but still the server gave him a ip address
<bongzilla> in need help sir
<wenko_> anyone know where I can find Ubuntu Themes
<agent> FatpigKid: good luck... there are other programs available too
<whywhenwhere> omg it worked :D
<jml> quinnster: you mean, go to the apple website?
<bongzilla> anyone?
<bongzilla> gurus
<bongzilla> i need help
<bongzilla> im using ubuntu 6.10
<bongzilla> and a giga network
<whohuhwhat> i can actually see it on both... rock on
<quinnster> jml: no, try whoever makes the card... broadcom?  i'm checking around, too
<bongzilla> right now im using the server to chat with you
<bongzilla> please sirs
<Staz> Hi, I have set up my iwconfig (I think its correct) should I be able to ping my router now?
<quinnster> staz: yes
<bongzilla> Nov 24 14:47:20 deathstar dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.200 from 00:11:09:da:f9:f8 (iweb-timesheet)
<bongzilla> Nov 24 14:47:20 deathstar dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.200 to 00:11:09:da:f9:f8 (iweb-timesheet) via eth
<bongzilla> Nov 24 14:52:20 deathstar dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.200 from 00:11:09:da:f9:f8 (iweb-timesheet)
<bongzilla> Nov 24 14:52:20 deathstar dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.200 to 00:11:09:da:f9:f8 (iweb-timesheet) via eth
<dougsko> bongzilla: so the server can access the internet, but cant ping the workstation. and the workstaion can ping the server, but not the internet?
<Staz> qinnster unfortunately I cant
<bongzilla> yup
<bongzilla> exactly
<quinnster> you might not be set up then... key?
<Staz> quinnster*
<Staz> yeah I did iwconfig eth1 enc <mykey>
<bongzilla> yes dougsko, that's the exact problem i have right now
<dougsko> bongzilla: can the server ping the IP of the workstation?
<quinnster> you use dhcp?
<Staz> no
<bongzilla> yes sir
<wenko_> anyone know where I can find Ubuntu Themes
<dougsko> bongzilla: ?
<quinnster> staz, nothing's coming to my mind.  i'm helping jml but if i can i'll check something out after that
<bongzilla> the ip of the workstation is 192.168.1.200
<Staz> cheers
<bongzilla> but the dhcp server can't ping 192.168.1.200
<dougsko> can the server ping 192.168.1.200?
<dougsko> bongzilla: ^^^
<bongzilla> the server can't ping 192.168.1.200
<bongzilla> and the workstation can't access internet
<quinnster> jml: you still here?
<bongzilla> but the workstation can ping 192.168.1.1
<bLaZeD> hello all im trying to install these packages and im getting this can anyone help me out? http://pastebin.ulteo.us/251
<jml> quinnster: always.
<gpled> is their an easy way to install firefox32 instead of 64 on an amd running 6.10?
<bongzilla> i need help boss
<dougsko> bongzilla: what OS is the workstation?
<bongzilla> windows
<bongzilla> windows xp
<bongzilla> dhcp server is ubuntu 6.10
<dougsko> bongzilla: make sure all firewalls and anti-virus is turned off...at least for while yr testing
<quinnster> jml: check out -- http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List -- search for 'BCM4306' and it shows a link for downloads from acer-euro.com.
<bongzilla> right now i dont have any firewalls
<||x|x||> RoC_MM, what is the name of a download manager like flashget in ubuntu?
<Staz> wxDownloadFast?
<bongzilla> any other option sir?
<bongzilla> # If this DHCP server is the official DHCP server for the local
<bongzilla> # network, the authoritative directive should be uncommented.
<bongzilla> non-authoritative;
<dougsko> bongzilla: did you follow a giode or something to do this? so maybe i can retrace yoursteps?
<bongzilla> # A slightly different configuration for an internal subnet.
<bongzilla> subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<bongzilla>   range 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.200;
<bongzilla>   option domain-name-servers 210.14.0.113, 210.14.0.114;
<bongzilla>   option domain-name "iwebmasters.local";
<bongzilla>   option routers 192.168.1.1;
<bongzilla>   option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;
<bongzilla>   default-lease-time 600;
<quinnster> jml: your chip is listed in there multiple times.  one of them has the link.  it might not be the easiest to install, but it definately looks like other people are getting it to work.  i have to go, but best of luck and let me know how it goes or if you need help next time you see me! :)
<bongzilla>   max-lease-time 7200;
<dougsko> !paste
<bongzilla> }
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bongzilla> yup
<jml> quinnster: thanks
<bongzilla> i follow the guide from the ubuntu docs
<AcidEyE> help please, i can't install wine on Ubuntu 6.10
<dougsko> bongzilla: hook me up with a link man >_<
<bongzilla> ssh?
<dougsko> bongzilla: a link to the guide you followed
<bongzilla> for a while
<bongzilla> thanks for helping me
<cmweb> Hello. I am trying to install Macromedia Flash Player and i cant do it any one got any info on it?
<dougsko> cmweb: are you using ff?
<haxality> cmweb: what browser
<gpled> cmweb: you using amd 64?
<mnepton> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cmweb> dang
<bongzilla> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_DHCP_Server_for_automatic_IP_addresses_assignment
<bongzilla> that's the link
<cmweb> Firefox and Proccessor AMD 64
<gpled> cmweb: you are right where i am at
<mnepton> cmweb: you'll need a 32bit compat lib for Firefox, or a chroot'ed 32 bit instance.
<gpled> cmweb: you said 6.10?
<cmweb> no 6.06
<dougsko> cmweb: i downloaded the installer from the flash website, and ran the installer. the only thing is that it makes the new path to the patched ff, /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<cmweb> 6.20 hates me
<bongzilla> what's the next step dougsko?
<gpled> cmweb: 6.10 hates me :)
<v3rmap> Hi, Is there a mono howto for Ubuntu? I need to get started with Mono 1.2.1 on Dapper.
<cmweb> i installed it and had to reformat
<haxality> ..what?
<gpled> cmweb: if you get firefox64 bit, which 6.10 gives you, it will not work
<Pavi> do we have to edit repositories for dist-upgrade
<cmweb> i have dapper
<dougsko> bongzilla: i really dont know. it sounds like a firewall is running on windows, but im not sure
<gpled> cmweb: go help about and see what firefox you have
<bongzilla> windows firewall is already off
<cmweb> 1.5.0.5
<bongzilla> im using a giga network
<dougsko> cmweb: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<cmweb> I have tryed that but it wont downlaod
<cmweb> it hangs
<gamboos> How would I go about installing a USB game controller?
<gpled> cmweb: it sounds like you have the 64 bit firefox
<darius_> I've upgraded a second laptop to Edgy .. and now the Network Configuration tool does not list the available wireless APs on either laptop.  Both laptops worked just prior to upgrade.  Available APs are listed via 'iwlist scanning' and iwconfig appears to function correctly.  Is there a known bug for this?
<bongzilla> any other option for this problem sir?
<gpled> bongzilla: i have some ideas, be with you in a minute
<dougsko> bongzilla: im really not sure
<bongzilla> my god
<dougsko> cmweb: try downloading it with wget, its a pretty reliable dl'er
<gpled> bongzilla: can you pastbin your ipconfig /all from your xp box?
<gpled> cmweb: from the reading i have been doing, we must get a 32 bit version of firefox
<bongzilla> i can't paste it
<blufox> how to i open a port on my ubuntu machine ?
<bongzilla> because it in the other computer
<enyc> blufox: ?what do you mean 'open'?
<bongzilla> because its in the other computer
<gpled> can someone show bongzilla the url to pastbin?
<cmweb> gpled, i got the download and im about to install
<dougsko> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<enyc> blufox: you need to run some program ot order to listen on a tcp port ? or whatever
<bongzilla> workstation can't access internet
<gpled> bongzilla: no browser?
<gpled> lol
<gpled> right
<ademan> is there a way to install a gtk+ theme as root?
<blufox> enyc, i setup a apt-cache server but on apt-get update it says conncetion to the server cannot be established ..:(
<dougsko> blufox: you can always do a, nc -l -p <port #>
<gpled> cmweb: all the flash and everything else is based on the 32bit version,
<gpled> cmweb: im hoping things will start working when i get that in
<blufox> dougsko, thanks i shall try that :)
<cmweb> im running 64 bit apperantly im getting the installer to work
<bongzilla> i having problem with my dhcp server that's why i can't show you the ipconfig /all of the workstation
<cmweb> can i spam?
<enyc> blufox: blufox ok... check if the apt-cache searrver is listenening... login to it and type "netstat -ltn" -- you will then see what TCP ports are listening
<gpled> bongzilla: what is the ip of the router that gets you on the internet?
<MatthewG> cmweb: Of course not.
<cmweb> il show
<dougsko> cmweb: use the pastebin
<cmweb> :-P
<bongzilla> the public ip add?
<blufox> enyc, oops i forgot that almost :( ...duh doing it :)
<enyc> blufox: I am not familar with setting up apt-cache servers... but I guess they are a TCP listener on some port number of some form
<gpled> bongzilla: lan ip
<bongzilla> 192.168.1.1
<cmweb> Dantcha wish you could see this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33630/
<bradley> i am having a problem loading themes, after i drop them into the theme window only some parts of the theme load.
<blufox> yes enyc they are i guess
<bongzilla> 192.168.1.1 - dhcp server
<bongzilla> 192.168.1.200 - workstation
<bradley> usually the slider doesn't load... what should i do?
<foo> If fsck says this .. Inode 9224199 was part of the orphaned inode list.  IGNORED. and /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced. ... then the filesystem has errors and I need to fix it, right? Also says ... /dev/sda1: ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors ******** .. system has no badblocks
<gpled> bongzilla: how do you have 192.168.1.1 hooked to the internet?
<bongzilla> # A slightly different configuration for an internal subnet.
<bongzilla> subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<bongzilla>   range 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.200;
<bongzilla>   option domain-name-servers 210.14.0.113, 210.14.0.114;
<bongzilla>   option domain-name "iwebmasters.local";
<bongzilla>   option routers 192.168.1.1;
<bongzilla>   option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;
<corevett1> can someone help me, when i type make...i get the following message: /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directoryMakefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH. Stop.
<bongzilla>   default-lease-time 600;
<bongzilla>   max-lease-time 7200;
<cmweb> what does this mean NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<cmweb>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<foo> bongzilla: Please don't do that.
<dougsko> bongzilla: dude, USE THE PASTEBIN!!!!
<cmweb> !spam |bongzilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bongzilla> ok
<bongzilla> sorry
<cmweb> wt
<dxdemetriou> if the gnome-panel crash, when it reload some icons on notification area disappeared. can I bring them back?
<cmweb> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<cmweb>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<cmweb> Whats it mean
<bongzilla> my god
<cmweb> God*
<foo> cmweb: Once is enough. If someone knows, they will help. Sit tight.
<bongzilla> so frustrating
<foo> bongzilla: Patience is a virtue.
<dougsko> cmweb: are you running the installer?
<bongzilla> thanks foo
<blufox> enyc, yes it is listening on the port i specified in the conf file
<cmweb> YES
<dougsko> cmweb: whats the default?
<foo> cmweb: Easy with all caps, we aren't paid to help. All caps implies you are yelling.
<cmweb> hu
<enyc> blufox: ok so far
<enyc> blufox: from the other machine,
<gpled> bongzilla: on the xp box, can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<enyc> blufox: try "telnet (server) (port)" -- e.g. "telnet 192.168.2.53 8100" or whatever it is
<blufox> i mean d server is listening
<blufox> ok enyc :)
<bongzilla> yes sir
<bongzilla> i can ping
<bongzilla> i can ping 192.168.1.1
<enyc> blufox: (grom the machine where you are trying to agt-get)
<cmweb> dougsko, /home/clint
<zebulon25> hi everybody
<gpled> bongzilla: on the xp box, what do you show as the gateway?  you can see this with ipconfig /all
<dougsko> blufox: nmap is an invaluble tool when doing stuff like that. you can use it test if your ports are open very easily
<blufox> enyc, i m trying to see if it works from the server only
<blufox> it doesnt even works for the server itself
<blufox> enyc, it doesnt even works for the server itself
<bongzilla> gateway is 192.168.1.1
<dougsko> cmweb: cmweb whats is that directory?
<cmweb> i found it
<blufox> ok enyc
<enyc> blufox: hrrm firewall on server??
<dougsko> cmweb: ...please dont paste its contents :D
<enyc> blufox: can't even "telnet localhost (port)" on the server-machine itself?
<dougsko> cmweb: oh, thats yr home dir, isnt it?
<dougsko> cmweb: nm
<cmweb> Mozilla installation directory  = /home/clint/.mozilla
<gpled> bongzilla: how did you setup routing on your 192.168.1.1 ?
<dougsko> cmweb: whatever, just hit [enter]  and go with the default
<cmweb> you dont know where im at
<dxdemetriou> can I bring back the programs on notification area if gnome panel crash and disappeared?
<blufox> i can telnet from the local machine enyc
<bongzilla> can you give me an idea with that
<bongzilla> routing
<dougsko> cmweb: ok...
<gpled> bongzilla: i think what you did was setup a dhcp server that works.  but you are now working on making the dhcp server a router
<enyc> blufox: are you sure the service is listeneing on all interfaces andd not just localhost?
<bongzilla> what should i do sir
<gpled> bongzilla: is there any other dhcp servers on your network?  like a dsl modem, or access point?
<enyc> blufox: look at the line in "netstat -ltn"
<z9999> Does anyone know where to obtain the information to be placed in  wireless_key entry of /etc/network/interfaces file?
<bongzilla> nop
<blufox> enyc, it says Local adrress as 0.0.0.0:3142
<enyc> blufox: ok that means all interfaces
<bongzilla> a straight ds3 connection
<AcidEyE> from where i can download new themes for Ubuntu 6.10?
<bongzilla> then i just connect the server in the core switch
<blufox> enyc, and foreign adrress as 0.0.0.0:*
<gpled> bongzilla: just to test things do ipconfig /releaseall
<bongzilla> and set the public ip add in eth1
<enyc> blufox: that means any other host can connect in stort
<daya> how can i add to panel an icon (such as keyboard indicator) by directly editing a file?
<gpled> bongzilla: then to ipconfig all .  you should see all 0000
<bongzilla> in the workstation
<bongzilla> ok
<gpled> bongzilla: then do renew
<blufox> enyc, but it is not connecting somehow :(
<fallingdutch> hi all, does anyone know what to do if you bundle some files together in a package that have different licenses (BSD, GPL and LGPL) do i have to split them into different packages or can i refer in the copyright to the licences on the system , claiming wich part uses which license? (a link would be cool, too)
<gpled> bongzilla: to see if you get the ip address again
<blufox> enyc, it says conncetion failed for all the serves in the sources.list on doing a apt-get update
<foo> heading out, late - I'll be back tomorrow, thanks moonie and AlienX
<enyc> blufox: now... you know the ip address of the server machine?  check with ''ifconfig''
<gpled> bongzilla: any luck?
<bongzilla> it turns into 0.0.0.0
<enyc> blufox: ON the server do "telnet (ip) 3142" -- does that connect (you know it works for localhost)?
<VigoFusio1> Hot Dawg! that was easy, TBird installed from GUI thingy
<gpled> bongzilla: you know how to renew ?
<bongzilla> yup
<gpled> bongzilla: did you get your addresses back?
<bongzilla> i already did it then it back again in 192.168.1.200
<bongzilla> yup
<bongzilla> it back
<gpled> bongzilla: and gateway 192.168.1.1
<bongzilla> yup
<blufox> enyc, i can telnet the machine at desired port
<bongzilla> exactly
<enyc> blufox: ok,, ,now do the same thing from ANOTHER machine
<gpled> bongzilla: ok, good job on getting your dhcp working :)
<enyc> blufox: (not from the server)
<gpled> bongzilla: think you just need to fix your route table
<bongzilla> how can we do that?
<bongzilla> the route table
<Shadow_mil> is there anyway I can setup so my video out is my video in?
<malt> anyone here use ddclient?
<gpled> bongzilla: type route
<blufox>  yes enyc i understand that ;), yup working from the client machine too
<bongzilla> ok
<gpled> can you past the output to the pastbin?
<gpled> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bongzilla> did you see my message
<gpled> can someone help me with the pastbin address?
<gpled> you have to copy the url in the channel
<Alpha2> Hi, I'm trying to install stuff for edgy, but don't have my dvd on me - isn't there a repository in the interwebs that has all the same packages?
<gpled> bongzilla: url = browser address from pastbin when you post
<bongzilla> what is a pastbin? that new...
<bongzilla> oh
<bongzilla> that's nice
<gpled> !postbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<haxality> oh noes my caffeine is wearing off
<gpled> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gpled> lol
<gpled> cant spell
<gpled> bongzilla: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Alpha2> sooo, about this repository that has the same packages as the edgy dvd...
<bongzilla> ok sir
<bongzilla> for a while
<Alpha2> *polite cough*
<bongzilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33632/
<Viscid2> What's the best text editor or IDE for python projects?
<Alpha2> there's a pydev plugin for Eclipse
<bongzilla> should i paste the link after a paste it?
<Alpha2> google for easy eclipse : the LAMP distro
<bongzilla> should i paste the link here after a paste it?
<bongzilla> what's next sir gpled.
<bongzilla> i already paste sir
<Viscid2> Alpha2: thanks
<enyc> blu hrrm maybe there is a problem with your litnes in sources.list
<gpled> looking at it
<bongzilla> thanks
<enyc> blufox: ?
<enyc> blufox seems to have nished
<corevett1> When I installed Ubuntu Edgy Eft, my wireless card doesn't work. So I decided to give MadWifi a try. So i extracted the folder, and when i typed 'make,' this came up:
<corevett1> razor@razor-laptop:~/madwifi-0.9.2$ sudo make Password: /bin/sh:line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file ordirectoryMakefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build ismissing, please set KERNELPATH. Stop.razor@razor-laptop:~/madwifi-0.9.2$
<corevett1> how do i get this to work?
<jernst> hello, is someone here familiar with ltsp/muekow ?
<gpled> can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33632/  and make sure this would work for a router?
<Pavi> whats muekow
<DTG> evening all, what is a good package to use to set up an anonymous ftp server?
<jernst> Pavi: it's the codename of the next version of LTSP (the one included in dapper and edgy)
<bongzilla> sir
<omeganine> What kernel should i be using for a duel core CPU?  Is it -smp or just 686?
<Pavi> thx jernst
<bongzilla> still there?
<enyc> omeganine: -smp
<Viscid2> Alpha2: thanks, btw
<omeganine> Cool, thanks.
<enyc> omeganine: however in edgy they have a generic kernel with smp etc. always seemingly
<gpled> bongzilla: 58.71.27.64     *               255.255.255.224 U     0      0        0 eth1
<gpled> bongzilla: do you mean to have 224?
<bongzilla> my subnet
<bongzilla> for the public
<omeganine> enyc: Im running 6.10 - Should i worry about upgrading?
<Enselic_> How can I specify what python bin that should be used?
<bongzilla> 224 is my subnet mask
<bongzilla> for the public ip add
<omeganine> If I remember right, in 6.01 when I moved to SMP it killed my wireless drivers...among other things...if I dont have to upgrade my kernel i would rather not.
<VGambit> How do I change the default program for a filetype?
<||x|x||> how do i configure to see hidden files and folders in dapper?
<Enselic_> VGambit: rightclick -> properties -> open with tab
<VGambit> I'm getting sick of having to right click - open with other app - VLC for all of my music
<VGambit> ok, thanks
<bongzilla> what should i do next sir?
<gpled> bongzilla: i think i am missing something with your route table
<omeganine> Going to reboot in to the new kernel. BRB
<VGambit> well, that was easy
<VGambit> happy thanksgiving guys
<gpled> bongzilla: see if you can ping 58.71.27.65 from the xp box
<bongzilla> for a while sir
<Ayabara> anyone using opera? do I need to setup a proxy server to make NTLM work?
<bongzilla> i cant
<bongzilla> i cant ping 58.71.27.65
<gpled> bongzilla: ping 66.102.7.147
<Immolator> i can ping both :P
<bongzilla> in the workstation?
<cmweb> After all this time i finally got Flash Player to work.... now What about Shock Wave
<cmweb> How do i instll
<gpled> bongzilla: from xp box
<corevett1> 'couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r' any help here anyone??
<bongzilla> i can't ping 66.102.7.147 in the xp box
<gpled> bongzilla: also try to ping 58.71.27.64
<cmweb> bongzilla, how do i install your software
<Immolator> what is the standard telnet port, and the standard ssh port?
<gpled> cmweb: how did you get flash working?
<bongzilla> the server?
<cmweb> Im a 64 based system
<jernst> cmweb: use Wine and firefox for Windows
<cmweb> jernst, ?
<bongzilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33634/ - my ifconfig
<gpled> bongzilla: ping 58.71.27.64 from xp box
<corevett1> 'couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r' any help here anyone??
<zzyber> Hi, i have a winmodem called HSF 56k HSFi Modem in my hardware monitor, yesterday i tried to activate it to use it as Fax modem but failed so i started looking for a solution and found a driver online. The problem is the driver cost awsome 19USD and i hate to spen that money on a driver alone, and just the thought of someone earning money on a driver and not having it as GPL make me mad.
<Agrajag> corevett1: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Agrajag> the backticks are significant
<bongzilla> it can't ping
<cmweb> zzyber, check the fourms
<zzyber> Do anyone here have another solution for me to use, another driver maybe?
<corevett1> aprajag thats what i typed...and they can't find it
<gpled> bongzilla: 58.71.27.70 ?
<bongzilla> that'
<cmweb> zzyber, im useing lucent/Agree modem here
<bongzilla> that's my public ip
<bongzilla> 70
<Agrajag> corevett1: no, you didn't. Did you use ' instead of `?
<bongzilla> 58.71.27.70
<corevett1> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r' responds with 'couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r'
<cmweb> But my question still stands how do i install Shockwave
<jernst> cmweb: there is no shockwave version for linux yet, so you have to use the windows one for the shockwave sites
<corevett1> aprajag oh wait
<gpled> bongzilla: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33632/
<DarkMageZ> zzyber, ask your friends if they have a spare real modem? or maybe get dsl
<Agrajag> corevett1: ' is not the same as `
<cmweb> that bites
<bongzilla> that
<bongzilla> that's what came out in the route
<corevett1> aparajag now it says couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.17-7-generic
<cmweb> Ok another q, how do i install limewire?
<gpled> bongzilla: can you ping 58.71.27.70 from xp box?
<corevett1> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r' responds with 'couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.17-7-generic'
<corevett1> aparajag any ideas?
<zzyber> DarkMageZ: so i shall not make more fuss about my winmodem then...........incredible that none have made a open source GPL driver for winmodems
<bongzilla> i dont know what's 58.71.27.64 doing in my route table
<Agrajag> corevett1: you're on edgy?
<corevett1> aprajag yes
<Agrajag> corevett1: update your kernel, it's on 2.6.17-10 now
<cmweb> zzyber i have a win modem
<bongzilla> i can ping 58.71.27.70
<Agrajag> the -7 package may be deprecated and removed
<bongzilla> in the xp box
<printk> zzyber: some work i think.. but yes winmodems are crap :)
<||x|x||> how do i access Wine installed programs?
<cmweb> zzyber, mine works greate
<||x|x||> ie. ms office, mirc, etc
<corevett1> aprajag, i can't even connect to the internet....thats the whole problem
<jernst> cmweb: you can use the detailed instructions here (then you can use the linux version of firefox) : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<gpled> bongzilla: do you know how you got 58.71.27.64 in the route table?
<cmweb> zzyber, im picken up 6-8 Kbs
<corevett1> aprajac my make command doesn't work
<bongzilla> nop
<bongzilla> i have no idea
<Agrajag> corevett1: then where were you going to get that package?
<DarkMageZ> zzyber, there are some drivers available for winmodems, but only particular models. it's better to get a real modem.
<cmweb> Jernst, in on linux im on Ubuntu
<bongzilla> i put the public ip using the gui interface
<corevett1> aprajag the cd
<bongzilla> im using gnome right now sir
<cmweb> jernst, so their for i have to use the linux based stuff
<jernst> cmweb: yes I know, just follow the instructions to get shockwave working
<corevett1> aprajag i think i'm running a beta version of edgy
<Agrajag> oh it's on the CD? is the CD in your sources.list?
<jernst> cmweb: Wine is a piece of software to run windows .exe on linux, using it you can havec shockwave working on Ubuntu
<cmweb> Well that explanes it. It will be a mad house using wine on my 64 based system
<checker> hello
<bongzilla> what's our next step sir?
<checker> can ne one help me with 3d graphics for ati radeon xpress 1100
<checker> I tried everything I could find in the forums and on the net
<cmweb> is their a package for Limewire?
<gpled> bongzilla: think you need a route for 58.71.27.70
<bongzilla> how can i do that?
<abo_> I have some process,  mount.ntfs-fuse I think, that's going up and down, in a periodical way, like once every 3-4 seconds, yesterday I had the same issue with apt-index-watch, and I installed a patch to fix it, any ideas? I was told that it could be beagled
<gpled> bongzilla: system -> administration -> networking
<cmweb> Wine is acting up on my system i cant not ever run .exe files
<gpled> bongzilla: you will see your network cards there
<bongzilla> ok
<bongzilla> already here sir
<bongzilla> what's next
<gpled> bongzilla:  pick the top ethernet card and select properties
<dark_light> anyone can say me if adobe flash 9 beta works on amd64?
<bongzilla> the eth1? the public?
<mnepton> it does not
<gpled> dark_light: you can not get flash working on firefox if it is 64bit
<malt> anyone here use ddclient?
<dark_light> gpled, even flash 9?
<bongzilla> what's next sir
<dark_light> i heard flash 9 would have 64bits versions
<gpled> dark_light: i think the best bet is to get 32bit firefox working on your amd 64 box
<Amaranth> dark_light: Maybe by the end of 2007
<gpled> dark_light: i hope so, if you figure it out, let me know
<cmweb> Can any one tell me how to repartition my hdd with out using the live CD?
<dark_light> how can i install 32bits libs?
<Amaranth> dark_light: that's what i've heard about flash9 on amd64
<dark_light> i think i will install gnash instead
<Amaranth> cmweb: You can't repartition the HD you're running on.
<gpled> bongzilla: is eth0 public?
<dark_light> Amaranth, no, he can
<Amaranth> dark_light: gnash is barely flash 7 compatible and doesn't even work with youtube/google video
<bongzilla> eth1 is public
<cmweb> Well then im going to run out of space i only got 898.2 MB left!
<bongzilla> eth0 is the 192.168.1.1
<Amaranth> dark_light: Not the partitions he is using
<dark_light> cmweb, just run your prefered partition program, but changing currently mounted partitions isn't very wise
<jernst> cmweb: why don't you use the livecd ?
<gpled> bongzilla: look at eth1
<cmweb> dark_light, what
<dark_light> Amaranth, well, he can delete a partition he is using, but the kernel will not notice the change
<bongzilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33634/
<cmweb> jernst, i dont feel like reformating
<jernst> cmweb: you don't need to reformat, just use gparted
<dark_light> cmeme, try sudo aptitude install gparted
<Amaranth> dark_light: Alright, pretend I had a 'Sanely' in front of my sentence. :P
<jernst> boot with the livecd, go to system/administration/gnome partition editor
<dark_light> Amallya, hmn :P
<jernst> cmweb: and then you can resize without reformating
<Enselic_> Where can I find python2.3 for Edgy?
<dark_light> about gnash: yeah it isn't very compatible, but it is 64bit-compatible
<cmweb> jernst, darklight, OK its downloading
<gpled> bongzilla: when you click properties on eth1 what ip does it have?
<dark_light> but: how can i download 32bits libs? :(
<||x|x||> how do i access Wine installed programs? i.e. ms office, mirc, etc
<bongzilla> eth1 is the public
<cmweb> Whats the difference between 32 and 64 bit, im using 64 and its hard as heck to get something instaleld
<dark_light> apt-cache search lib32 returns only *very very very basic* libs
<bongzilla> 58.71.27.70
<gpled> ||x|x||: mirc?? xchat :)
<jernst> ||x|x||: wine installed programs are in ~/.wine/drive_c
<rLynx> hello i need help, i am doing apt-get update on my ubuntu 10.6, but it still can't install amsn, wine, xchat etc..etc..
<gpled> cmweb: adobe does not like 64, so they have not released anything for it
<sn9> rLynx: is this a fresh install?
<gpled> cmweb: for linux
<dark_light> ||x|x||, xchat is a very good client, and it is native!
<rLynx> sn9 yes
<wenko> anyone know why for some reason I cant open Terminal session after openingand closeing the window a few times
<jqg> Anyone can tell me how to start lamp from ubuntu server edition?It is said the ubuntu server integrated lamp
<wenko> it does thins to me in OO too
<jernst> ||x|x||: and you can use gaim as well
<cmweb> gpled, then i hate adobe >:o
<cmweb> :-D
<gpled> cmweb: that how i am starting to feel
<sn9> rLynx: did you enable all the checkboxes in Software Properties?
<cmweb> gpled, your on 32?
<||x|x||> gpled, there are some task (scripts) i cant do yet on xchat coz i'm a newbie in linux.. i have installed ms office as well... i i just dont know how to access them when i exited the installations... btw, i'm using xchat now
<gpled> cmweb: they should just gpl it and let everyone use their reader/players
<rLynx> sn9: i am not doing it thru menu, i am doing it thru terminal
<misc--> gday... I was just wondering, I want to setup virtual mail with postfix/mysql. I know that there is a howto on it but is there a web interface available for managing the virtual domains/users?
<wedgeV> i have gnome-settings-daemon crashing on login... the seem to be a ton of reports about this, but none of the suggested fixes works for me
<||x|x||> thanks jernst
<bongzilla> please help me in the route
<macogw> can anyone here help me figure out why grub isnt coming up when i try to dual boot this computer?
<cmweb> gpled, they wont they want to make it as hard as they can..
<sn9> rLynx: from the terminal, you'd have to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<rLynx> sn9: i did that to
<gpled> anyone here good with route tables?
<cmweb> Gez, its 2:09 A.M. here
<cmweb> ive been up
<macogw> 2? ive been up for 12 hours! :-P
<bongzilla> gurus
<macogw> no wait its 3 here
<bongzilla> in need help
<cmweb> bongzilla, in the western US?
<gpled> bongzilla: i am almost sure this is a route table issue.  im just missing it
<gpled> bongzilla: hoping someone who is better at it then me will look at it
<sn9> rLynx: and that didn't do it? i made a script that did all that for you, but for 6.06 -- you just proved that i really need to update it for 6.10
<bongzilla> i live in manila
<bongzilla> =(
<cmweb> Ok i have installed gparted now what, how do i use it
<syntaxx> hi i wonder when i start beryl my dialog toolbox are gone.. no minimized maximized and close button anyone know how to fix this?
<rLynx> sn9 how long it will take?
<ripper> i seem to be having trouble printing from my windows xp machine to printer(s) attached to my ubuntu box, the windows box is showing that they are available but yet, nothing prints when i try to print.
<Viscid2> I can't open any gnome applications using a terminal window. I get "cannot open display: (null)" for gedit or "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: " for anything else. Any ideas?
<gpled> bongzilla: think you need to get that 58.71.27.64 out and 58.71.27.70 in
<spdf> syntaxx, Sounds like you're missing a Window Manger, install Emerald
<kyconquers> what music programs do you sugest?
<bongzilla> that's all then it will work?
<syntaxx> spdf: yeah i already have emerald.. when i run it manually im getting segfault
<sn9> rLynx: at least until i can get a spare hard disk to install 6.10 onto
<||x|x||> how do i view hidden files & folders?
<gpled> bongzilla: think so
<bongzilla> my god
<cmweb> God*
<sn9> rLynx: in the meantime, 6.06 isn't so bad
<bongzilla> i got deadlines
<bongzilla> and
<rLynx> sn9 why you are using 6.06? is it better then 6.10?
<bongzilla> i propost ubuntu
<gpled> you can manualy do it with route add
<bongzilla> for the company
<nanomike> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<DTG> when I ftp local network I can ls and do uploads.  when I go across the internet I get this error: ftp: bind: Address already in use.  a google tells me it's something to do with the passive setting, but I don't know how to fix this
<kyconquers> Hey,What music programes do you sugest
<rLynx> i have 5.10 and 6.10, to 6.06 i gotta download it, and it will take 6 days, i am on low connection
<gpled> kyconquers: vlc all the way
<syntaxx> bongzilla: ano problem kosa? ^^
<sn9> rLynx: they had eight months to work on 6.06, but only four on 6.10 -- and they tried to introduce more changes in 6.10
<bongzilla> pare
<bongzilla> syntaxx
<gpled> kyconquers: but get it from the instructions from the vlc site
<VigoFusio1> Can I just update 6.10 to the server as it is installed? I selected Non-Server, but all the packages are there....
<||x|x||> gpled, how do i configure to view hidden files & folders?
<bongzilla> may problema ata ako sa route table ko
<bongzilla> baka matulungan mo ako
<rLynx> sn9 how about 5.10?
<kyconquers> so vlc?
<Inez> Hi
<ripper> nevermind i fixed my problem
<ripper> :)
<gpled> ||x|x||: ls -la will show all the .folders
<ripper> seems most/all hp printers use the same drivers.
<cmweb> Hey if my disk runs out of space will it just find another partion?
<gpled> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sn9> rLynx: 6.06 is hands down better than 5.10, but if you're on dial-up and have 6.10, stick with it
<Inez> If I mount remote firectory via SSH using Places/Connect with server then where I can connect that drectory via MC?
<rLynx> sn9 okies
<||x|x||> gpled,  ic.. what about if i use the GUI?
<||x|x||> gpled, what should i open?
<gpled> kyconquers: i even use vlc on win xp machines
<cmweb> Night yall
<towsonu2003> does anyone know who "Rainer Heider" is?
<towsonu2003> I would appreciate a link about him ("Rainer Heider"), such as a launchpad user page -thanks :)
<kyconquers> What music do you lisen to
<kyconquers> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gpled> ||x|x||: their is a selection in the gui that says show hidden
<dawkirst> Hi. Is it possible/common for my nVidia graphics adaptor to overheat due to Ubuntu?
<||x|x||> gpled, thanks :)
<FirstStrike> uhh
<||x|x||> <<-- blind eyes
<FirstStrike> dawkirst: why would it overheat due to ubuntu? It would overheat if it was improperly cooled.
<||x|x||> its in the View menu
<||x|x||> :D
<Kelmos> someone can help me about postgre database?
<dawkirst> FirstStrike: maybe Ubuntu doesn't distribute with proper nVidia driver support, for example.
<FirstStrike> Did you install the nvidia drivers?
<FirstStrike> I've been running a geforce 6800 GS with no issues.
<FirstStrike> Mine doesn't overheat
<dawkirst> Well I never said mine overheated, did I FirstStrike?
<FirstStrike> Then what was the purpose of the question?
* Amallya dark_light :P
<morten_> how can i patch into the local display (:0) of a remote computer?
<VigoFusion> What kind of card? And is the Case well ventilated?
<dawkirst> That is my purpose, and not the purpose of this channel to question the purpose behind the purpose.
<Arcainus> morning
<VigoFusion> What is the suggested AV? or what is the official AV ?
<morten_> how can i patch into the local display (:0) of a remote computer?
<VigoFusion> Good Morning Arcainus
<dark_light> Amallya, er :P
<VigoFusion> Use the View Remote doohicky
<morten_> basically, i want to have the same display show up on the monitor as well as my laptop, and control it from the latter
<morten_> how can i do this?
<n3rdism> lol i didnt know ubuntu came packaged with "doohikies" is that fiesty yer running? :P
<VigoFusion> You make a connection, permission is nice, in that case I dont think it needed, basically just a p2p doohicky, let me find the app
<n3rdism> Terminal Server Client?
<n3rdism> for remote desktop use?
<VigoFusion> Yes
<n3rdism> Applications > Internet
<mathersalan> o
<VigoFusion> That doohicky allows it
<morten_> n3rdism: what do i need to run on the remote computer?
<n3rdism> for some reason w/e i read something someone says. in my mind, its followed by 2 or 3 statements of jive talk back straight outa the 70's
<morten_> remote computer doesn't have any gnome apps installed
<n3rdism> morten: ive never actually used that to rdesktop
<morten_> me neither :(
<n3rdism> what type of computer are you connectng to?
<VigoFusion> Is basic Admin stuff, allow incomeing from (select what you want here)
<n3rdism> is it windows?
<bilss_> hi
<morten_> n3rdism: no. both are linux.
<n3rdism> ok nvm, was gonna suggest logmein
<eexp16> morten_: use vnc
<guest459> anyone know where I can get some info on Mepis?
<VigoFusion> You have to give permissions on both PCs, well its at least the right thing to do.
<morten_> vnc will let me control :0?
<eexp16> morten_: x11vnc can
<bilss_> whats the command line to see what my free disk space is is it dd somwthing?
<eexp16> morten_: x11vnc attaches to the running x session
<morten_> fantastic
<morten_> that's exactly what i need
<VigoFusion> :)
<eexp16> morten_: run x11vnc on the computer you want to remote control and any vnc viewer on the client side
<n3rdism> bilss: df
<Stanislav> Anyone have any idea why my firefox wont start?
<Stanislav> It says starting Firefox and disappears =\
<n3rdism> errors?
<n3rdism> try running it via terminal
<n3rdism> and see if it outputs errors
<Stanislav> by typing firefox?
<n3rdism> roger that
<Stanislav> pure virtual method called
<Stanislav> terminate called without an active exception
<Stanislav> Aborted (core dumped)
<Stanislav> thats the output
<bilss_> n3rdism: thanks
<n3rdism> np
<bilss_> df what?
<n3rdism> i would suggest reinstalling the package
<Stanislav> i tried that
<Stanislav> still wont start =\
<enyc> omeganine: 6.10 IS latest release... no upgrades available (except experimental/testing)
<n3rdism> try removing it completely first?
<VigoFusion> Did you purge and install or overlay?
<n3rdism> bilss: just type df in a terminal
<Stanislav> just did reinstalled via the package manager
<morten_> what vnc client do you guys recommend?
<n3rdism> try completely removing it first, then installing it again
<n3rdism> stanislav ^
<eexp16> morten_: tightvnc
<VigoFusion> It has allways been my callto Remove/Purge, then fresh install.
<morten_> eexp16: how tight is it?
<n3rdism> lol
<Arcainus> i have an apt-get install question about clamav ... should i ask here or #clamav ? :\
<n3rdism> like a 12 year old
<n3rdism> !!! !i did not say that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i did not say that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eexp16> morten_: tightvnc can optionally use jpeg compression for low network bandwidth
<eexp16> n3rdism: muhahaha
<Stanislav> whats ubuntu desktop system?
<joshua__> can anyone help me with a simple gnome question?
<VigoFusion> yall are just TOO funny
<n3rdism> stanislav: its pretty useless actually, dont worry about getting rid of that
<Stanislav> kk
<bilss_> n3rdism: here it is   http://pastebin.ca/256497
<joshua__> i deleted my desktop switcher from my bottom panel...and i can no longer switch between apps there. What do I have to add to the panel to get it back to normal?
<n3rdism> nice
<nanomike> How do I use postfix with SMTP-AUTH and TLS once I've installed it? Followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<n3rdism> bilss: so whats youre question?
<bilss_> does it mean i am useing 16r more of my hard drive% o
<umops> !xserver
<n3rdism> joshua: right click, add to pannel.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bilss_> 16%
<VigoFusion> Desktop is for loosers like me that dont know squat about Linux, I think its package is for Low End Hardware and or just users that dont want or need Server Side
<n3rdism> bills: affirmative
<n3rdism> vigo: no more ecstacy
<joshua__> n3rdism: yeah. But what do i have to add to get it back to normal?
<n3rdism> "Workspace switcher"
<eexp16> VigoFusion: why not learning to use the command line? it's really worth it, even if you are a desktop user.
<VigoFusion> I am just lazy, too many years at a terminal got me tired.
<n3rdism> its extremely handy, especially when you mess something up. or an unstable update is released. and you have to safe mode in and remove it
<bilss_> so if i have a HD of 40 gigs 16% is being used so can use say 20 gigs for VM ware or Xen for example
<Stanislav> ok firefox works now >_>
<n3rdism> bilss: sure, sounds good. are you using a gui at all?
<joshua__> n3rdism: thanks alot man. That worked. I'm a dumb noob
<n3rdism> "im a dumb noob" lmfao
<bilss_> just a mimimal flushbox at the moment
<bilss_> fluxbox?
<n3rdism> fluxbox*
<eexp16> bilss_: fluxbox
<joshua__> well, i installed beryl in 5 minutes without a problem. but my clumbsy ass somehow erases my entire bottom panel.
<bilss_> ok thanks yep thats the one
* eexp16 uses xfce
<n3rdism> gnome ftw
<bilss_> on dapper with a mail server
<n3rdism> o rly?
<n3rdism> what mail server are you running?
<Arcainus> im really starting to get annoyed with ubuntu here!!
<n3rdism> O.O
<Arcainus> all i want is to get clamav up-to-date
<n3rdism> do you need help, or are you just on speed
<bilss_> got vmware with a choice of bridge NAT or host-only connection waiting for XEN to let me get a win32 package as guest some day soon
<n3rdism> arcainus to what version?
<Stanislav> anyone know what theme this is ?
<Stanislav> http://techbycolin.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/wow-ubuntu.jpg
<n3rdism> clear looks
<Arcainus> n3rdism, the latest of course 0.88.6
<bilss_> I think Xen is the way forward  in Visulization
<Arcainus> when i do a apt-get, it only finds 0.88.2
<n3rdism> compile a newer version from source
<bilss_> i just wish ubuntu was more rock soild like Debian sarge
<tenzin> hi
<tenzin> Is it possible to have diffrend wallpapers on diffrend desktops???
<n3rdism> thats a new one
<n3rdism> not sure man
<gdb> you can in kde!!!!!!
<tenzin> would be cool
<gdb> you can't in gnome!!!!!!!
<tenzin> only in kde?
<n3rdism> Be quiet beggar!
<tenzin> I use xfce
<Arcainus> n3rdism , but then i have to compile it each time a new one comes out :(
<gdb> you can't in xfce!!!!!!!
<tenzin> ohh....I see :/
<eexp16> gdb: you !-key is broken :)
<ax7> yo
<n3rdism> arcainus, maybe a newer version is in unstable repos?
<bilss_> need some help need to get firefox 2.0 on dapper drake please
<gdb> eexp16: so is tenzin's ? key
<Arcainus> n3rdism , lemme see
<VigoFusion> Tried that nifty Synaptic Installer?
<eexp16> gdb: right
<gdb> eexp16: ;-)
<n3rdism> arcainus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<n3rdism> bills: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283965&highlight=firefox+2+dapper
<n3rdism> bilss*
<n3rdism> google is your friend
<eexp16> gdb: running tr -s '!?' over an average irc log might shorten it by 10% ;)
<Arcainus> heh, they only have 0.88.4
<bilss_> i have looked in forum cannot do it iwith apt-get? where do i find the .deb for dapper drake for firefox 2.0
<n3rdism> there isn't a deb for ff2 yet
<Arcainus> that's nice
<bilss_> ok so what to do
<morten_> what's the difference between xvncviewer and xvnc4viewer?
<ax7> unsure
<n3rdism> bilss: read the howto i linked you to
<eexp16> morten_: the "4"? :)
<morten_> that would be one difference.
<eexp16> morten_: no, xvnc4viewer can do vnc protocol version 4 i guess
<eexp16> morten_: i think for x11vnc on the server side, its not relevant
<bilss_> what link
<n3rdism> bilss_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283965&highlight=firefox+2+dapper
<Acke_ubu> Hey, i have a ubuuntu based "server" connected to my router.. my router doesnt show that it has given my ubuntumachine an ip number. but it doesnt show that other devices is connected either. even if they are connected. my ubuntu machine doesnt have a screen attached. so i cant check if it works. how do i do a network ip scan??
<n3rdism> acke_ubu: system > admin > network tools
<Acke_ubu> n3rdism: yeah right now i remeber, thanks
<Acke_ubu> new i seen it somewhere before
<n3rdism> acke_ubu: 192.168.1.*?
<Acke_ubu> knew*
<n3rdism> yah
<Acke_ubu> yeah or 192.168.0.x
<n3rdism> sweet, im a networking newb tho
<Acke_ubu> lol
<bongzilla> what if i can't ping the dns
<eexp16> Acke_ubu: do you know the subnet?
<bilss_> thanks for firefox link i followed the   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox  confusing as hell i will look  yours thanks but is it the latest oct 2005?
<bongzilla> but the public ip address works and can ping
<Acke_ubu> yeah 255.255.255.0 i think
<bongzilla> what should i do?
<Acke_ubu> i can check with router
<eexp16> Acke_ubu: no, not the netmask. the subnet address. like 192.168.1.0 or 192.168.20.0
<VigoFusion> 255 is default Subnet mask
<n3rdism> bilss_: there you go :)
<Acke_ubu> its 0.x
<eexp16> Acke_ubu: so 192.168.0.x ?
<bilss_> go where , what does there you go mean?
<n3rdism> lol
<n3rdism> good job in other words
<Acke_ubu> eexp16: yes
<VigoFusion> Multiple Units can use 255.255.255.0 XXXXXXXXXXXX.1,,,,or you can do that with the DHCP doohickey
<bilss_> lol and the seas parted and unbuntu crossed
<eexp16> Acke_ubu: do you have nmap installed?
<n3rdism> XD
<bilss_> and if i drink another cup of coffee will it make me feel better
<Acke_ubu> 'i think so eexp16 how to use it?
<n3rdism> omg i want some coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, im crashing so hard
<eexp16> Acke_ubu: nmap -p 80 192.168.0.0/24
<n3rdism> nice eexp
<eexp16> Acke_ubu: this will try to connect to port 80 on each address in the 192.168.0.x/255.255.255.0 subnet
<n3rdism> eexp16: can you arg different ports?
<eexp16> n3rdism: yeah, the -p option also accepts port ranges
<n3rdism> dope
<bilss_> ok its been updated sorry my fault
<mzli> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n3rdism> im sucha networking newb
<eexp16> n3rdism: if you leave out the -p option, it will try "well known" ports (about 1500)
<DeveLinux> good morning guys
<n3rdism> g'morning
<Acke_ubu> eexp16: would ubuntu accept scans on port 80 then?
<n3rdism> eexp16: now how to setup bittorrent with ubuntu
<eexp16> Acke_ubu: it will say the port is closed, but at least thats an answer
<Acke_ubu>  yes
<eexp16> Acke_ubu: so you can see which ip addresses exist
<Acke_ubu> right
<eexp16> n3rdism: i don't use peer2peer software. ask someone else.
<VigoFusion> Synaptic Package manager has that ready for download.
<n3rdism> haha its all good
<n3rdism> vigofusion: i just have trouble getting the ports to go to the right places
<cwillu> how do I make vi usable again under a console in edgy?
<eexp16> cwillu: press ESC and then :q!
<VigoFusion> I don't do p2p either, unless its SSL and I am physically talking with the other operater.
<cwillu> **smack eexp16**
<cwillu> eexp16:  I have great disdain for the editor that goes 'grumble grumble' when it doesn't do what nearly every other editor does when I hit ctrl+s
<wenko> anyone know the command to apt-get the make compiler
<cwillu> doesn't leave many options in a stock system :)
<eexp16> cwillu: this is not the editors fault
<Acke_ubu> damn maybe my mac ubuntu machine doesnt get ip from router... :(
<eexp16> cwillu: the console itself reacts to ctrl-s
<eexp16> cwillu: ctrl-s blocks all output, ctrl-q will resume
<cwillu> believe me when I say I don't care, I just want vi to work how it did under dapper
<n3rdism> wenko: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wenko> thanks
<Acke_ubu> but anyways. it doesnt recognize my work laptop pc, but only the router, and the pc based ubuntu lappy im running
<n3rdism> np
<morten_> cwillu: they changed vi?
<morten_> that's sacrilege!
<cwillu> my best guess is that they changed the default terminal emulation or something
<morten_> vi was perfected before most of us were born!
<cwillu> arrow keys don't work under insert mode any more
<eexp16> morten_: no. cwillu just typed ctrl-s and the console blocks. perfectly normal, has nothing to do with vi.
<morten_> that's strange. works fine for me.
<cwillu> eexp16: that's not what I'm talking about
<n3rdism> i like scite :P
<BeBraw> i just installed D-Link DWL-G122 wlan adapter on my new system. i used ndiswrapper and modprobe to set its driver. the problem is that the device does not appear in ubuntu's Networking settings and hence the connection does not work
<eexp16> BeBraw: which h/w revision of the g122 is that?
<Acke_ubu>  -p 8080 found one more ip.. :)
<morten_> honestly, though, while i know it's rude to say so, i kinda prefer vim.
<eexp16> Acke_ubu: hehe
<morten_> for the syntax highlighting
<cwillu> ahhhhhhhhh, that's what they did
<BeBraw> eexp16: A1
<n3rdism> scite is basically vim but gui
<wenko> n3rdism: is there anyway to install it without teh CD?
<eexp16> BeBraw: there are different revisions with different chipsets
<n3rdism> wenko: install what again? sry, memory of a small kitten
<cwillu> vi isn't the same thing as vim anymore
<wenko> make
<morten_> cwillu: if you were hardcore, you'd be using xterm anyways. and that hasn't changed as far as i know.
<eexp16> BeBraw: oh, A1 has prism usb chipset i think. mine is B1, it has rt2570 (ralink) chipset.
<morten_> actually, screw that. you'd be using tty1.
<wenko> useing the sudo apt-get install build-essential command
<cwillu> morten_: I'm running in single user mode
<n3rdism> wenko: ofcourse, if you have an internet connection
<cwillu> is that hardcore enough?
<eexp16> BeBraw: sorry, i only have experience with the B1 one
<morten_> it is. i'm proud of you, cwillu
<BeBraw> eexp16: i used the netprism driver provided on the install cd. ndiswrapper -l shows the device just fine
<cwillu> lol
<n3rdism> wenko: you have to enable some universal repos tho
<wenko> n3rdism: i think i have an internet connection on this computer... :P
<eexp16> BeBraw: i dont use ndiswrapper at all, so i cant help you
<wenko> universal repos?
<BeBraw> eexp16: no problem :)
<sc4ttrbrain> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<n3rdism> wenko: in your sources.list
<h2c> Hi, is anyone using beryl with an ATI card here ?. I had a little problem. #beryl currently doesn't seem to have anyone using ATI.
<wenko> lol...lost me...im a n00b
<cwillu> morten_:  okay, so vi and vim are ultimately symlinked to the same place.  why do they behave differently?
<n3rdism> wenko: alternatively you can go System > Admin > Software Resources
<Acke_ubu> i use ati
<morten_> cwillu: are you shitting me?
<h2c> Aye, thanks ubotu
<cwillu> I am not
<n3rdism> wenko; Softare Sources*
<morten_> ubuntu doesn't have vi installed, but links to vim?
<Acke_ubu> disable composite thats the only thing that works
<morten_> that honestly offends me.
<cwillu> and that changed recently,
<morten_> i'm guessing it's some command line option, cwillu
<eexp16> BeBraw: i think you don't need ndiswrapper for that card, i should run with the wlan-ng drivers. however, i am not sure.
<morten_> but i haven't checked
<cwillu> in a symlink?
<cwillu> you can do that?
<n3rdism> guys, stop you're making me feel cool
<nanomike> Where do I paste logs?
<Acke_ubu> im so screwed. i dont have a monitor for my mac. so i cant connect to it.. :(
<VigoFusion> I have that stoopid 200 series, onboard, the ATI Linux didnt correct it, yet..........
<wenko> n3rdism: ok I am in the UI, now what :P
<Tomcat_> !paste | nanomike
<ubotu> nanomike: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nanomike> Tomcat_, Thanks
<Tomcat_> :-)
<morten_> cwillu: i think so. but it doesn't seem like it's being done here.
<wenko> n3rdism: think i got it
<n3rdism> :)
<morten_> couldn't you make a link an alias, though? like, 'ln /usr/bin/vim -mode vi /usr/bin/vi', or something like that?
<Spee_Der> Acke_ubu: Can't you just use xvnc and connect to it that way ?
<BeBraw> eexp16: okay. i will try those
<morten_> cwillu: even so, i think it's pretty lame that they've taken out vi.
<cwillu> morten_: I think vim's detecting the name its called by
<kamui> i need some help again
<cwillu> I just made my own symlink called 'vi' elsewhere, and it launched the vim-in-weird-mode
<eexp16> BeBraw: if you try it, make sure that ndiswrapper module is not loaded anymore, possibly blocking the card
<kamui> is there a program that will help me "step" through a c/c++ program
<n3rdism> kamui: like ./configure ?
<kamui> the thing is the binary is crosscompiled, so I can't actually just debug it
<kamui> no, more like run step by step through the potential execution, so I can see the flow of the program in its source
<cwillu> ahaaa
<n3rdism> wtf, this isnt middle earth
<kamui> similar to stepping through a program in basic
<cwillu> /etc/vim/vim.tiny
<asfalt> hi, i used apt-get install xmms and now i can play mp3's ok. however when i try to open an mp3 from a samba share on my network it does not play unless I copy it over first. can I change this?
<BeBraw> eexp16: how do i unload it?
<in4mer> ??
<patrick_king> how would i download throught a proxy which makes  me to login
<eexp16> BeBraw: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<kamui> is this impossible?
<sn9> kamui: gdb can work over a two-machine connection
<cwillu> morton_:  ahhhh, much better.  now I can finish putting in my hacks to bash.bashrc to make it more windows cmd like
* cwillu evil cackle
<sn9> kamui: or you can use a virtual machine
<asfalt> does this mean i need the grsteamer ? if i can play mp3 local in xmms but not from a samba share/network ?
<n3rdism> kamui: would an IDE help?
<BeBraw> eexp16: it works with wlan-ng! thanks a lot! :)
<eexp16> BeBraw: cool
<iron_angel> asfalt: no, not necessarily. gstreamer is an engine for playing media.
<kamui> n3rdism: I don't know of any ide 's that would do that per say
<kamui> I have codeblocks right now
<iron_angel> asfalt: what happens when you try to play from a samba share?
<kamui> I was hoping there was a program that would let me step through the application
<sn9> kamui: qemu
<n3rdism> kamui: well you could run specific sections of your code in an ide rigght?
<kamui> n3rdism: no
<kamui> this is a psp port of quake Im working on
<n3rdism> woah, sweet
<kamui> I need to see how the program steps through the original code
<asfalt> iron_angel nothing, no error msg, ie say i will browse to a song, right click it, open with xmms, the title appears in xmms, but nothing plays back and pressing play has no effect
<kamui> yea, I've fixed a ton of stuff and it compiles and runs quite well
<n3rdism> sry, im out of ideas
<kamui> working on fixing the ingame browser
<n3rdism> home brew?
<kamui> thats the problem is that I can't tell when the Cvars are initialized
<kamui> yes
<n3rdism> cool, good luck
<kamui> thanks
<kamui> I think I might call it a night
<sn9> kamui: if your cross-devel target is a psp, you won't find anything better than qemu
<kamui> been at this for hours
<bilss_> hi again
<kamui> sn9: qemu doesn't emulate the psp
<n3rdism> its 4:30 here x.x
<kamui> 3:30 here :)
<n3rdism> hello bilss
<kamui> cst
<n3rdism> i dont even know what  im doing at this point lol
<Mowhawko> anyone know about 6.10 not displaying SSIDs for wireless? worked fine in 6.06
<bilss_> just to say thanks ton3rdism for firefox url
<kamui> sn9: so why do you keep mentioning qemu?
<sn9> kamui: the cpu by itself should be enough
<bilss_> but
<n3rdism> lmao
<iron_angel> asfalt: Hmmm. what if you right-click the title in the xmms playlist and look at the properties?
<kamui> sn9: the psp has 2 cpus, one arm7 one arm9
<kamui> sn9how do I run a kxploited elf binary in qemu
<bilss_> how to give alex thats me salex is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.udoers rights as in
<asfalt> iron_angel under File Info i can see the smb:// path and the id3 tag details
<Mowhawko> anyone know about 6.10 not displaying SSIDs for wireless? worked fine in 6.06...
<n3rdism> bilss: what exactly are you trying to do
<sn9> kamui: ah, well... i think qemu might only do arm4 or arm5. whatever
<bilss_> following the  hwoto you sent me
<bilss_> here look
<n3rdism> what part are you on?
<iron_angel> asfalt: ah, that's it. xmms doesn't directly know how to handle smb:// URLs. You'd have to mount the filesystem so that it appears to be local.
<asfalt> iron_angel i must add, the share is not mounted where i am attemping to play it from, i simply browsed to it perhaps that is the problem
<kamui> sn9: even if qemu did emulate the 7 and/or 9 cpu, how would I run the xmb on it?  thanks for your input though
<cge> Does anyone here know how to mount a partition image (ie, made with dd if= of=) in Windows XP, with the added caveat that the image is 60GB and is on an ext2 partition mounted with the IFS driver?
<iron_angel> asfalt: I don't recall precisely how to mount it, it's been forever since I've used smaba much...
<n3rdism> kamui: leet gandalf hax
<bilss_> http://pastebin.ca/256509
<asfalt> aha thanks iron_angel , this is probably also the same issue with the divx movies then mplayer probably likewise doesn't like smb paths
<iron_angel> cge: mount -t fstype -o loop file mountpoint
<asfalt> iron_angel thats cool i can set the shares up, no problems there
<cge> iron_angel: Err, I need to do this in Windows.
<iron_angel> cge: oh, nuts.... Hmm. Not sure at all, sorry :-(
<n3rdism> bilss: you can normally sudo?
<cge> iron_angel: Mounting it in Linux would be too easy. I'd have to put it on an ntfs partition or something to make it challenging.
<asfalt> now, on the note of mplayer, so far i tested one xvid file, it plays back fine, however on startup mplayer throws up an error "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compilation. I used apt-get install mplayer to install mplayer itself
<willvdl> is i810 driver correct for i945 chipset?
<bilss_> n3rdism : not as alex no i do not want to go su then root do I ?
<n3rdism> cge: if you're just using it as RO ntfs should work fine
<Tomtheman70> Just wondering, can I burn an .iso to a CD while running in Live-CD mode?
<iron_angel> cge: <grin>
<Tomcat_> Tomtheman70: Not if it's the same CD drive.
<n3rdism> bilss: not sure :/
<Tomtheman70> Tomcat_ I have two.
<iron_angel> Tomtheman70: If you have another one, though, yeah.
<bilss_> not sure ok how to make alex a sudoers user
<n3rdism> that we can do
<Tomtheman70> iron_angel, so I can store the ISO to my hard drive?
<bilss_> ok lets do it please
<Tomtheman70> iron_angel, even if I'm in a Live-CD boot?
<iron_angel> Tomtheman70: yeah, I'd think so, as long as you have somewhere to store it to.
<n3rdism> bilss: found this via google http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9890.html
<Tomtheman70> iron_angel What if I've pulled the HD out of my computer and smashed it into a billion pieces out of rage of having M$ ruin my completely legal copy of their OS?
<iron_angel> Tomtheman70: eep. So, nowhere to store it, eh? Get a 1GB+ thumbdrive, maybe?
<n3rdism> tometheman70: what if you took anger managment courses?
<bilss_> so in my case its   alex ALL=(ALL) ALL
<n3rdism> yep
<Tomtheman70> n3rdism, iron_angel, its a joke. I have a 20GB HD to store it on, but windows I think its using that partition... can I still store it there?
<n3rdism> try that
<bilss_> umm ok
<cge> Tomtheman70: Yes, though if it is NTFS it is slightly harder.
<iron_angel> Tomtheman70: if it's FAT, then yes, definitely. NTFS is trickier
<bilss_> i expect the sudoers fille wilbe ownedby root
<Tomtheman70> Well, I've got all night :P
<n3rdism> bilss: probably :)
<cge> bilss_: Edit sudoers with visudo, otherwise you will have problems.
<ailean> when is the first release of edgy out?
<n3rdism> tomtheman70: mounting ntfs as RO is extremely easy
<cge> n3rdism: That won't help him at all.
<Tomtheman70> n3rdism, easy on the non-english. I'm still relatively new at linux
<bilss_> cge: ok how to that please from comand line as root please
<ailean> when is the first release of feisty out, i mean? )
<cge> bilss_: Just type visudo
<n3rdism> sorry tom
<bilss_> as root
<Tomtheman70> :P
<cge> Tomtheman70: What version of Windows is it?
<Tomtheman70> cge, XP, blasted thing..
<bilss_> cge: as root
<cge> Tomtheman70: Then it is probably an NTFS partition.
<cge> bilss_: yes
<axisys> !xine > axisys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bilss_> cge: ok thanks
<hamdin1> hello, I have an WinXp and Ubuntu 6.06.1 installed Pc and I want to install another WinXP?
<hamdin1> what your advise?
<Mowhawko> anyone know about 6.10 not displaying SSIDs for wireless? worked fine in 6.06...
<cge> Tomtheman70: So you have to mount the NTFS partition read/write, which is tricky on the LiveCD.
<n3rdism> cge: oh hes on livecd, sry i wasn't aware of that. or that he needed write :x.
<Tomtheman70> cge, well, currently I'm downloading the "Don't ask, don't tell" version of XP off of my friend to put back on here and then load ubuntu again... so how would I get that working?
<bilss_> cge: at the momen# User privilege specification
<bilss_> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bilss_> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<bilss_> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bilss_> t it looks like this
<Tomtheman70> cge, its downloading to the desktop of the live-CD so... everything must be going alright as of now..
<bilss_> so just add alex to that
<n3rdism> bilss: looks good, you should pastebin tho
<VigoFusion> Theres a TRS-80 Emu in the file libs, I have a working, with manual and geek nylon original carrying case TRS-80. :-P
<bilss_> sorry i should
<cge> Tomtheman70: How much RAM do you have?
<Tomtheman70> cge, how can I double check?
<Herrie> Hi all, I've installed kde-core alongside Gnome and now is Konquror default browser in XChat (under Gnome) How do I change that back to Firefox (Edgy)
<cge> Tomtheman70: Eeek - I don't remember an easy way to do so.
<Tomtheman70> cge, well I know how to use the terminal
<Daylighter> VigoFusion, a friend of mine has one of those, he brings it with him to conferences and even edits webpages on it. Then transfers them to his PDA and uploads them
<ailean> when is the first release of feisty out?
<nikita> Herrie: sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<n3rdism> bilss: np, this is just an idea. what if you just added alex to the admin group?
<cge> Tomtheman70: Actually, do 'cat /proc/meminfo', and then it will be listed as MemTotal
<Herrie> thx Nikita
<bilss_> where do i place alex under members or users
<DarkMageZ> Herrie, there's also a gui tool called galternatives
<Tomtheman70> cge, 512
<Tomtheman70> cge, or 515, whichever floats your boat.
<VigoFusion> Daylighter: Thing still works perfect, has that little view panel, even has the Cassette Tape deck for MONGO storage.
<cge> Tomtheman70: The CD image will fail to download about 3/4 of the way through, most likely.
<n3rdism> bilss: members
<hamdin1> I have an WinXp and Ubuntu 6.06.1 installed Pc and I want to install another WinXP
<Tomtheman70> cge, or in about 15 seconds at the rate that my free memory is going down.
<sn9> hamdin1: you want two xp's on the same machine?
<bilss_> with or without the % at the begining of the line?
<cge> Tomtheman70: You want to stop the download before that happens, or your system will become rather unresponsive.
<n3rdism> with
<bilss_> ok
<wijnand> sn9: that's adding insult to injury isn't it? ;)
<Tomtheman70> cge, its already getting to that point. :P hold on please.
<willvdl> Herrie, in XChat, Settings -> Advanced -> URL Handlers
<Tomtheman70> cge, can you kinda... quickly tell me how to mount the NTFS system?
<hamdin1> this XP is very slow and much program istalled
<cge> Tomtheman70: Are you running Dapper or Edgy?
<guiest> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wijnand> hamdin1: so you cough up the dough for a second license?
<Tomtheman70> cge, dapper
<assobachant> jour ter tous
<n3rdism> wii wii twilight princess
<bilss_> cge: thanks
<cge> Tomtheman70: Ok, there are instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710. Delete the partial download before you start though, or your RAM will probably fill up again.
<ragamuffin> I am installing ubuntu on D (with xp on C. where should i select for Mount point?
<bilss_> n3rdism: thanks
<guiest> Will my ubuntu system ever try to contact auckland.ubuntu.com and other places via the http port?
<n3rdism> np is it working?
<sn9> cge: that won't free up ram. he needs to reboot
<cge> sn9: That will free up the RAM, I believe.
<sn9> cge: i've tried it myself before. it doesn't
<hamdin1>  have 1 license
<Tomtheman70> cge, sn9, it freed up about 10 MB
<cge> sn9: Strange, it worked for me about an hour ago.
<guiest> yes, no?
<VigoFusion> Can I safely and easily increase the SWAP in Edgy?
<cge> Tomtheman70: Perhaps the management has improved in Edgy.
<ragamuffin> urgent help please. Where should I select for mout point for dual boot with WinXP?
<sn9> VigoFusion: if you have the disk space
<cge> Tomtheman70: You will probably have to reboot then, and then follow those instructions.
<n3rdism> vigofusion: i would think it have to be unmounted first?
<sn9> ragamuffin: initially, select "do not mount"
<VigoFusion> sn9: Got 40g left to play with
<threeseas> how do you flush the printer buffer?
<ragamuffin> sn9 thanks
<sn9> VigoFusion: no prob, then
<Tomtheman70> Anyone know of a free site to upload files up to 700 MB?
<Arcainus> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Arcainus> clamav-base
<Arcainus> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? n
<Arcainus> how can i skip that
<bongzilla> hey
<cge> Tomtheman70: Unfortunately, my battery is about to die, so I won't be able to help you.
<VigoFusion> sn9: That was what I thought also, about the mounting, but on some systems you just do it ghetto style.
<Arcainus> cause if i say no
<Arcainus> then it doesnt install
<bongzilla> how to save iptables in ubuntu
<wenko> n3rdism: hey remeber me? I am the dude trying to use make...wellllllll I am having problems again
<bongzilla> how to save iptables in ubuntu
<ragamuffin> sn9:  Mounts options are defaults, arent they?
<n3rdism> wenko: whats wrong?
<wenko> n3rdism: can I pm you?
<n3rdism> sure
<Lynoure> bongzilla: ? helps to tell people it's a question
<olds> threeseas: try this command: lprm - [RET] 
<bongzilla> what's lprm?
<Lynoure> bongzilla: There are many ways, some put them as pre-up rules, some make them an init script
<olds> line printer remove
<Tomtheman70> cge, I'm just going to blow away my windows partition and just install xubuntu.
<olds> that will remove all active line printer jobs
<bongzilla> how about iptables
<Tomtheman70> Argh
<Tomtheman70> he left.
<Lynoure> bongzilla: yes, iptables.
<bongzilla> i set a rule then i reboot it
<bongzilla> then
<bongzilla> my set lost
<bongzilla> i need to save them
<bongzilla> i need help sir
<Lynoure> bongzilla: yes, did you read what I said to you some lines back?
<bongzilla> in the init script?
<threeseas> didn't work.... I can shut off my printer and do lpr and have removed jobs from the printer but it still is wanting to print out the last thing.... which apparently has other problems .... don't need to be wasting reams of paper on this
<threeseas> I can reboot but I shou;ldn't have to
<olds> threeseas: that sounds like a printer issue
<Lynoure> bongzilla: that's one way.
<olds> but that is very odd
<Tomtheman70> Does anyone know of a website where I can upload something that is larger than 700MB?
<threeseas> yeah, cool how an pold cannon 4000 can maintain memory after it's shut off
<bongzilla> i dont know how to do that
<bongzilla> can you help me sir?
<olds> bongzilla: it should be something like /etc/init.d/iptables save
<olds> threeseas: well I might be wrong
<threeseas> there has to be a way to flush the print buffer
<bongzilla> i use to setup iptables using apt-get
<bongzilla> but
<azcazandco> anyone got any suggestions as to why I am having a really hard time getting dapper to install on one of my sata drives?
<bongzilla> i dont see any scripts from init.d
<Lynoure> bongzilla: here is an example for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94513
<bongzilla> for the iptables
<Lynoure> mine is more simple, just the rules
<BeBraw> which packages do i need to compile nvidia legacy driver on edgy eft?
<pae> hello
<paragon36> hello all
<ragamuffin> no giuies talks about installation proess, where can I know about the installation?
<pae> I am currently downloading the alternate install cd. will I be able to install the bootloader to the beginning of the disk I installed ubuntu on, and not on the mbr?
<bongzilla> for a while sir
<olds> ragamuffin: it's somewhat self explanatory imo, but I'm pretty sure there's a guide on the wiki
<Lynoure> bongzilla: there is also a command  iptables-save  you can use
<bongzilla> i already did iptables-save
<bongzilla> but it won't work
<ragamuffin> olds: let me check
<bongzilla> after i command iptables-save, then i reboot
<bongzilla> after that, all rules are gone
<Lynoure> bongzilla: you need to have iptables-restore somewhere.
<paragon36> Is anyone aware of the issue with MTU size in ubuntu ...   MTU:1500 give oui unknown shown in tcpdump .... setting it to MTU:1492  fixes the problem what is the cause of this I have never had this issue any other flavours of Linux or Unix for that matter?
<bongzilla> should i put a path after the command?
<olds> yes
<olds> iptables-save -c > /etc/iptables-save.iptable
<olds> like that
<eexp16> olds: still he need to put iptables-restore somewhere in an initscript
<ihavenoname>  salut
<threeseas> Apparently the printer buffer thing is a long running bug inb the linux system and nobody seems to be able to fix it other than turning off the computer
<olds> cat /etc/iptables-save.iptable | iptables-restore -c
<ragamuffin> olds: why the hell is that i can't move out of the partitions settings and go on with my installation?
<ihavenoname>  fgggggdfgfdhhjghjghjghjhjghjgh
<olds> because you need to specify the partition you wanna install the OS on
<asfalt> how can i specify which plugin ff uses for vid's? (i am trying to view pages which embed .asx/asf/wmv files) and i get a blank window where the player would normally reside within the page. i did install mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs, if i save an .asf file locally I can play it back. when i run about:plugins in ff i notice i seem to have other pluggins installed relating to Totem
<ragamuffin> olds: I did thtat
<asfalt> hmm
<olds> and what does it say
<mixandgo> anyone having problems installing privoxy on edgy ?
<ragamuffin> olds: whernever I enter on Done Seeting it goes back to partition Disk window
<mixandgo> I get : chown: cannot access `/etc/privoxy/*.action': No such file or directory chown: cannot access `/etc/privoxy/trust': No such file or directory
<olds> did you take the disk out?
<olds> it's been a while since I actually installed it
<olds> mixandgo: probably need to read the setup again
<ragamuffin> olds: no cd is in the drive
<olds> ragamuffin: that's odd
<ragamuffin> I rebooted and tried again
<ragamuffin> Olds use ext journaling file system
<ragamuffin> olds: mount poiunt none
<ragamuffin> lds Mount optonds defualts
<ragamuffin> Label none
<olds> no mount point? is that the default?
<ragamuffin> Redrverve blcoks %
<ragamuffin> Somebody asked me to select it
<ragamuffin> because I am dual booting
<olds> hmph
<ragamuffin> If I chnage from none what should I slelect?
<incorrect> the exchange connector seems a lot more unstable than it ever used to be
<olds> ragamuffin: 1 sec, lemme fire up a virtual machine
<ragamuffin> olds: I will be indebted to you, if you could help me
<ragamuffin> olds: I am so stuck
* wenko is away. Reason: zzZZzzz
<syntaxx> whats the package name of kiba-dock?
<bilss_> n3rdism' ok it worked but nor i have two firefoxes one as per the howto in   /opt/firefox/firefox. thats firefox 2.0 and in my fluxbox toolbar i have   Ubuntu/dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.7
<Flannel> syntaxx: kiba-dock isn't in the repositories
<yango> hello, how do I set ulimit -n for a normal, non-root user over 1024?
<n3rdism> bilss: i would probably remove the ubuntu 1.5 package in that case. but run it by someone else. its 5am. im ded on the inside and going to bed. Pecae all!
<syntaxx> Flannel: how to have it?
<paragon36> Is anyone aware of the issue with MTU size in ubuntu ...   MTU:1500 give oui unknown shown in tcpdump .... setting it to MTU:1492  fixes the problem what is the cause of this I have never had this issue any other flavours of Linux or Unix for that matter?
<olds> ragamuffin: set the mount point to /
<olds> as per these instructions: http://www.crhc.uiuc.edu/~mjmille2/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<Tomtheman70> How would I reformat an external HD I have attached to my ubuntu live-CD os?
<olds> issue with MTU size?
<mutedog> hi
<ragamuffin> olds: thanks
<olds> Tomtheman70: is it mounted?
<Flannel> !dualboot | ragamuffin
<ubotu> ragamuffin: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Tomtheman70> olds, uhh, not sure. I can't view any of the files on it, but its on the desktop.
<Tomtheman70> olds, I just want to reformat it so I can use it to store some files from the internet.
<mutedog> is here Chinese here ?
<olds> so there are already files on it
<Flannel> syntaxx: I'm not sure.  If it's in the repositories, it's named something completely different.  Or you installed it without going through the repositories
<mutedog> is there Chinese here ?
<olds> and when you double click the icon on the desktop, what happens?
<Tomtheman70> olds, yes, which I don't care about, they're from the old NTFS days of when I used to use it with XP
<ragamuffin> olds: still I can't get out of that Partition disks
<Flannel> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<mutedog> ok
<sc0tt_> hey folks
<Tomtheman70> olds, it has files with really odd names like: 
<syntaxx> Flannel: hmm ok
<sc0tt_> what package is libtcl8.3.so in?
<olds> sc0tt: tcl
<olds> libtcl probably ;)
<sc0tt_> duh me
<sc0tt_> blonde day :(
<paragon36> olds: Yes I installed ubuntu from a live cd .... the ifconfig -a showed mtu size of 1500 which is standard but  got the following symptoms :- I could surf to certain sites but not to others. I could connect to irc.freenode.net then it would hang. the tcpdump showed 'unknown oui' on changing the mtu size to 1492 it all started to work ... ????
<threeseas> I figured out the printer problem.... I upgraded from Breezy to 6.06
<Flannel> sc0tt_: tcl8.3-dev (you can search at packages.ubuntu.com)
<threeseas> why are printer such a problem in linux?
<Flannel> sc0tt_: of course, that might have a more appropriate meta package
<sc0tt_> tcllib
<sc0tt_> :D
<olds> threeseas: it's more political than technical
<Tomtheman70> olds, so how would I reformat this HD?
<Tomtheman70> olds, to make it usable for my live-cd boot of ubuntu
<olds> 1 sec
<Tomtheman70> Ok, I've got all night
<olds> had to grab a usb drive to make sure I don't lead you astray
<nanomike> Followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<nanomike> Get this error in mail.log: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory.  How do I fix this?
<threeseas> linux is a political OS.... it don't work they way it should
<bilss_> hi again
<olds> threeseas: it has to do with the printer compaines
<olds> *companies
<olds> Tomtheman70: right click on the USB drive icon, goto properties
<olds> tell me what it says under Location
<Tomtheman70> "On the desktop"
<olds> heh
<olds> goto Places
<threeseas> olds, apparently printer companies have a say on each and every distributiona dn version of distribution
<olds> then Computer
<Tomtheman70> olds, there is no places tab
<olds> no no
<bilss_> i am useing 16% of hd for dapper 40 gig hd can i make a 25gig vmware hd with still spave left i use fluxbox and running a mail server
<olds> you know where the Applications thing is
<Tomtheman70> Oh duh
<Tomtheman70> lolol
<hades> where is chinese channel???
<Tomcat_> !cn | hades
<ubotu> hades: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Tomtheman70> olds, ok, so now what
<hades> thanks
<olds> Tomtheman70: View->SidePane
<willvdl> How do I check to see if my X server is configured properly for my graphics card?
<Chousuke> bilss_: It seems to me that you can.
<olds> then there should be something that says 'USBDISK' or something similar
<olds> right click on that
<Tomtheman70> olds, BUSLINK, yep.
<olds> see what it says for Location
<Riot777> know any good app for making podcast ?:)
<olds> should be /media
<olds> or something similar
<Tomcat_> !de | Tomcat_
<ubotu> Tomcat_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hades> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<olds> maybe /dev/ something
<Tomtheman70> olds, computer:///
<Tomtheman70> olds, its not formatted for the ext3 system, its NTFS
<olds> when you right click on it from the side pane?
<hades> cat /etc/X11/xor TAB TAB
<willvdl> hades, thanks
<hades> #ubuntu-cn
<bilss_> Chousuke: are you sure
<Tomtheman70> olds, when I right click from the side pane it give me two options -rename, and remove. both of which are greyed out
<olds> weird
<olds> okay
<Chousuke> bilss_: well, it seems that you will still have space left.
<bilss_> Chousuke: how much do you think
<Chousuke> bilss_: but it's your machine. I don't know what your space requirements are.
<olds> Tomtheman70: do a 'df' for me on the commandline
<Tomtheman70> olds, every single experience I've had with help from here hasn't been able to figure out this laptop. Its a very odd laptop indeed.
<Chousuke> bilss_: calculate. :P
<Chousuke> bilss_: 40GB - 0.16*40GB - 25GB
<Chousuke> except that's not exactly accurate.
<bilss_> its 38 gigs sorry
<Tomtheman70> olds, what do you want from the df?
<Chousuke> bilss_: use the calculator
<Tomtheman70> olds, /dev/sda1             40184768   2906528  37278240   8% /media/BUSLINK ?
<olds> just paste it in pastebin
<olds> yes
<olds> !
<olds> ok
<h2c> Hi, I have a problem setting up beryl, compiz said that the Composite extension wasn't loaded. Do you have any idea ?.
<bilss_> dont have one on fluxbox
<ripper> is there a simple way i can display uptime uname -a , and cpu MHz & model name in one line ?
<ripper> i've tried doing uptime && uname -a && cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep (with various methods) w/ no luck
<olds> Tomtheman70: on the commandline do this
<olds> sudo apt-get install gparted
<olds> then when that's done
<olds> sudo gparted
<Tomtheman70> kk
<bimberi> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<Tomtheman70> Ok, running it now
<olds> ok
<olds> on the right hand side you'll see a drop down
<bilss_> looks i have used 6 gigs ie 16% of 38
<Tomtheman70> yep, I think I see where you're going with this.
<olds> select the one that is closest in size to that Buslink
<screechingcat> how do i change the size of all the icons on the desktop
<bilss_> so 25 gigs  would be ok
<olds> right click on the partition (I assume there's jsut 1)
<olds> click unmount
<olds> it'll say 'scanning for drives' for about 10 seconds
<olds> then right click on it again
<olds> format to -> ext3
<bimberi> screechingcat: open a nautilus window and set the default zoom in the preferences
<Tomtheman70> Here's the weird thing olds... 38 GB is set in ext3, 352 MB is extended 352 is linux-swap
<olds> on the buslink?
<Tomtheman70> Yea
<screechingcat> bimberi: that works only while it is in nautilus. i'm talking about the desktop
<olds> are you sure it's the buslink?
<bimberi> screechingcat: seems to work here (the desktop _is_ nautilus)
<Tomtheman70> olds, yep.
<olds> because the only reason you'd have extended and linux-swap is if you tried to install linux on the drive
<Tomtheman70> olds, yea, I did. A long time ago.
<olds> ok :)
<Tomtheman70> olds, it failed, because it isn't an internal drive
<olds> so yea, you can take care of those too if you like
<morten_> how can i set up a launcher to execute a program over an ssh tunnel?
<Tomtheman70> olds, and there's a physical scratch on the drive and it'll freeze if anything touches that part.
<olds> I imagine you'd just delete them
<screechingcat> bimberi: when i increase zoom in nautlius, it applies to that folder only
<morten_> i've tried 'ssh -x `hostname` | `appname`' but that won't work
<Tomtheman70> olds, horay for my shoddy hardware, eh?
<Mowhawko> anyone know how to get damn wireless working in 6.10?
<olds> Tomtheman70: just throw it out
<Tomtheman70> olds, I'm not made of money.
<screechingcat> bimberi: i want the icons on my desktop to increase to say 128
<olds> 40gig USB drives are like $25 these days
<Tomtheman70> olds, yea, and I'm currently on a laptop I built from a scrap pile.
<Tomtheman70> olds, Me = No $$$
<morten_> Tomtheman70: for linux, ubuntu is very demanding
<bimberi> screechingcat: edit -> preferences, view tab, icon view defaults, default zoom level ??
<olds> Well you see how to format it from there?
<morten_> it might not be your best choice if you're running really old hardware
<olds> morten: he's already running it I believe
<Tomtheman70> morten_, I built a very nice computer for free.
<screechingcat> bimberi: now all my icons have disappeared
<Tomtheman70> morten, 2.4 ghz, 512 MB ram, 64 MB ati express
<eilker> what command to learn my filesystem ?
<morten_> you call that an old pile of junk?
<olds> truly a question for the ages there eilker
<morten_> /bin/learn
<screechingcat> bimberi: but it works. thanks.
<Mowhawko> anyone know how to get damn wireless working in edgy eft?
<Tomtheman70> morten_, the speakers are blown, the touchpad and trackpoint are busted, the RAM has defects, the screen flickers off and on sometimes.
<eilker> olds: ?
<bimberi> screechingcat: an interesting pair of posts :)
<morten_> eilker: i'm gonna try to decipher your strange language, and guess that you want to build the locate database
<morten_> run updatedb
<morten_> as root.
<olds> I'd guess he wants to know what filesystem he's using
<morten_> ah, ok.
<eilker> olds: exactly
<morten_> well, if you haven't chosen one, you're using ext3.
<Tomtheman70> olds, so... shouldn't formatting take more than like 1 second?
<screechingcat> bimberi: previously i thought that the magnifying glass on the top of the window was the "default zoom control"
<olds> you can do a quick 'df'
<morten_> you could do that as well
<morten_> or 'mount'
<bimberi> screechingcat: ah, ic
<Tomtheman70> olds, I got an error.. but the error window is frozen
<morten_> actually, df doesn't show fs
<morten_> so run mount, with no command options
<eilker> olds: df doesnt show
<morten_> or check /etc/fstab. same thing as mount does, tho
<eilker> morten: thanx
<screechingcat> bimberi: and the disappearing is fixed by puting all the icons on the desktop again
<eilker> morten: it is ext3
<morten_> told you so
<compengi> is there a way i can see all ubuntu commands
<boink> ubuntu uses ex3
<boink> ubuntu uses ext3
<morten_> linux uses ext3
<boink> no, that's not true
<olds> df -T
<boink> linux is only a kernel
<morten_> tell me one distro that doesn't use ext3 as default, smartypants
<bimberi> screechingcat: ah, i'm with you, icons near some of the edges would have disappeared
<eilker> morten: i made it ext2 , but dont remeber changed or not, so that i tried to check it
<boink> with Slackware, you can choose.
<Tomtheman70> olds, I got an error
<olds> morten: a lot don't
<boink> and stop the name calling
<morten_> any distro lets you choose
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<morten_> but as far as i know, they all use ext3 as default
<olds> Tomtheman70: the disk is scratched
<morten_> you took offense to me calling you smartypants?
<olds> I dont know what you expect, honestly
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<morten_> what kind of slack jawed loser are you?
<morten_> for shame!
<Tomtheman70> olds, can I use it as a frisbee now?
<boink> nobody likes a smartass
<bimberi> settle down folks
<Tomtheman70> !language
<Tomtheman70> :P
<Mowhawko> anyone know how to get wireless working in edgy eft?
<morten_> don't make me go tourettes on you, Tomtheman70
<bimberi> Mowhawko: please be less vague
<Tomtheman70> hahaha
<Mowhawko> no question that I've asked in the last hour has gotten any response whatsoever, so this is a start
<Tomtheman70> My girlfriends sister has tourettes, normally I wouldn't laugh, but thats funny.
<bimberi> Mowhawko: :)
<Han> How can I make, for example, flash-nonfree install without it asking questions? `aptget install foo -y' doesn't help and `yes ^V^M|apt-get install foo' doesn't help either.
<crimsun> Han: it already defaults to that format in Feisty.
<Mowhawko> no ssids show up in networking configuration, though some do with iwconfig scan
<morten_> really, though. the language hysteria going on in this channel is pretty pathetic sometimes.
<Han> crimsun, that's nice to know. But allas I still have to work with edgy for a long time.
<Mowhawko> and I've found a couple guides online that recommend installing wpasupplicant and network-manager-gnome and such, and i've tried that twice to no avail
<fourat> i have openoffice not starting on my edgy, is it a bug ?
<crimsun> Han: you can either grab the feisty deb and install it, or wait for the edgy-backports one
<eexp16> morten_: fully agree
<rambo3> Han idont think you can apt-get install foo -y < "Y\n"
<crimsun> Han: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Ff%2Fflashplugin-nonfree%2Fflashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=4e1155ca4cd1bf8531dafb0bc59b08dd&arch=i386&type=main
<TLE> fourat: I can check it for you
<Mowhawko> wireless worked fine in dapper, but for some reason is being crabby in edgy
<ailean> when is the first release of feisty out?
<fourat> TLE how ?
<Han> crimsun, it was an example, there are other packages that do the same and they won't get backported.
<boink> they screwed up some of the wireless stuff on edgy
<Mowhawko> any idea how to fix it? or should i just revert to dapper til it gets fixed?
<crimsun> Han: then change the debconf interface
<crimsun> Han: dpkg-reconfigure debconf
* Han checks it out
<Mowhawko> if I enter the ssid manually, it works, but I'm on a laptop which makes that a royal pain
<TLE> fourat: Ubuntu uses a centrlized web application called Launchpad to register and moniter bugs, here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs Just search for openoffice or oo and see if there is a bug that fit your description
<bimberi> Mowhawko: when you installed network-manager-gnome did you deconfigure network interfaces (eg. by commenting them out in /etc/network/interfaces)?
<zOap> is there any way of editing what programs that are allowed to start up besides the service manager? it doesn't contain much of the apps I want to restrain..
<TLE> fourat: Offcourse searching here doesn't rule out that you can have a new bug, but since Edgy is a few weeks old now the chances are small
<Mowhawko> bimberi: yes
<bimberi> Mowhawko: k :|
<boink> I have an old laptop with edgy and a netgear WG511T .. doesn't work
<boink> damm :/
<Mowhawko> bimberi: weird thing is, the new network manager doesn't even show up, as the guides say it's supposed to
<screechingcat> boink: ndiswrapper ?
<Mowhawko> I'm not really sure what else to try
<bimberi> Mowhawko: doesn't show up?  no applet do you mean?
<sc0tt_> hey folks
<TLE> ailean: Search the wiki for "feisty release schedule" or "feisty schedule"
<sc0tt_> whats the manual way to add a printer to cups?
<sc0tt_> the printers interface just dies when trying to add on :(
<sc0tt_> one*
<screechingcat> boink: i have a netgear too. i gave up and drew a really long ethernet wire from my router to the computer
<Mowhawko> bimberi: yeah, a few of the screenies show a signal strength bar that's supposed to appear after restart, which is what allows selecting between network devices
<bimberi> Mowhawko: try running it manually - 'nm-applet --sm-disable'
<TLE> ailean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule?highlight=%28feisty%29%7C%28schedule%29
<Mowhawko> bimberi: don't seem to get any response from that, it's just kinda hanging
<bimberi> Mowhawko: yes it should just sit there - do you have a notification area applet? that's where the network-manager applet appears
<boink> the WG511T should work fine on ubuntu.
<boink> under the ubuntu documentation it's marked all with "YES YES YES"
<screechingcat> boink: did ubuntu recognize it when you installed the card and restarted ?
<boink> hmm, no
<boink> but lspci does
<screechingcat> boink: try opening system>admin>netwroking
<boink> I did
<screechingcat> and is iut there ?
<boink> no
<boink> it's not loading the modules
<screechingcat> and lspci recognizes it ?
<boink> yes
<Mowhawko> ok, the applet pops up, but doesn't let me configure anything
<boink> damm edgy
<boink> I really think two releases a year is too much
<constrictor> anybody knows where i can find some really simple and to the point perl tutorials. I want to start using it
<screechingcat> wierd! but did it work in dapper ?
<Mowhawko> bimberi: just a few options,  Enable Networking, Enable Wireless, and some info selections
<fourat> TLE: seems that noone reported this issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/73119
<boink> dapper is fairly well done
<boink> but it has bugs too
<bimberi> Mowhawko: no list of networks? including "Wired Network"?
<Mowhawko> nope
<bimberi> Mowhawko: and /etc/network/interfaces only has lines referring to "lo" enabled?
<TLE> fourat: Yeah I saw that one, does it fit your description? Showing the splash for a short time before crashing ?
<Mowhawko> bimberi: double-checking, but i think so, yes
<screechingcat> boink: well edgy is mostly fine. its just a few peices here and there that are fryed
<boink> heh, I had massive problems with mysql on amd64 edgy
<boink> mysql-server-5.0
<Mowhawko> bimberi: affirmative
<fourat> TLE: it mine :)
<bimberi> Mowhawko: hmm :|
<boink> so, edgy is something like debian sid
<boink> expect massive amounts of pain :/
<TLE> fourat: ?
<screechingcat> boink: i gave up on my Netgear wifi and everything else workd fine in edgy
<bilss_> hi
<fourat> TLE: "does it fit your description?" ==> It's my description, am the issuer
<boink> but why doesn't the WG511T work then when the documentation is so keen on it?
<boink> that's madness
<Mowhawko> it's just frustrating that all this wireless worked fine in dapper, and now is all messed up
<boink> it's like why even read the ubuntu documentation?
<bimberi> Mowhawko: yes, understandable.  unfortunately i'm out of ideas at this point sorry
<screechingcat> boink: wait a second . . . . . did u upgrade or clean install ?
<boink> clean install
<Mowhawko> bimberi: thanks for the help anyway, appreciate it
<bimberi> Mowhawko: np :)
<TLE> fourat: Ah so you made a new one? How about this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/63676
<screechingcat> boink: 2 options - wait for feisty (6 months more) remove edgy and re-install dapper
<boink> heh, I just might do that
<boink> it seems that dapper works better, afterall it's a LTS
<bilss_> according to df command i am useing 80% on hda1 but what about varrun 1% var lock 1% udev 1% and  lrm 6% must i  add them all together to get a total or is 80%  the total
<Doow> what's LTS?
<Doow> been wondering that for some time now =)
<eexp16> Doow: long term support
<Enselic> shouldnt I get output when I issue: echo 'adsf' > grep a -
<Doow> eexp16: aha, ty
<constrictor> anyone do perl here?
<boink> a LTS release has a 5 year server support and 3 year desktop support
<screechingcat> Doow: five years worth of patches is an LTS
<bilss_> as dapper was the fist in the long line of server support
<boink> whearas edgy only has 18 month support
<Mowhawko> maybe stupid question, but there's no way to downgrade dist without fresh install is there?
<Doow> screechingcat: how long for the other ones?
<stefg> bliss_ /var/lock and udev and stuff are little filesystems in tmpfs (RAM), generated at boot. You don't need to consider these in your space calculations
<boink> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<mnepton> Mowhawko: not saefly
<mnepton> *safely
<Mowhawko> fresh install it is
<screechingcat> Doow: edgy has 18 months
<Surghi> hi
<Mowhawko> stupid edgy ><
<bilss_>  according to df command i am useing 80% on hda1 but what about varrun 1% var lock 1% udev 1% and  lrm 6% must i  add them all together to get a total or is 80%  the total
<bimberi> Enselic: no, that creates a file called grep with contents "asdf a -"
<Doow> screechingcat: good enough for me =)
<stefg> bilss_:  /var/lock and udev and stuff are little filesystems in tmpfs (RAM), generated at boot. You don't need to consider these in your space calculations
<screechingcat> Doow: yes especially since feisty releases in 6 months more and i'll be upgrading to it
<Doow> screechingcat: same here
* mnepton has calcualted space as being = "very big"
<Enselic> bimberi: Ahh, y
<Enselic> bimberi: hey youre smart, thanks
<Surghi> what program is the best for managing all appointments and thigs to do AT a speciefied day or BEFORE a specified day?   A normal calender does not give me the complete overview I need,  a simple task list is too simple  ... I am not sure what I need, but whatever I tried out, it was not good enough
<bimberi> Enselic: tell my wife :P
* stefg has calculated space as not calcuable, because we all live in that giant Virtual machine called universe ... :-)
<Rodietze> hey I got 2 simple and quick questions, First: how do I switch between kdm for gnome and vice versa? Second: HOw do I change KDE Look and feel without having to quit a gnome session? yeah I got KDE too
<Rodietze> oops KDM for GDM
<ztech> yay
<ztech> sucessfully installed ubuntu
<screechingcat> ztech: welcome ;/
<bilss_> stefg: please look here  http://pastebin.ca/256540  before adding a 25gig vmware HD i was useing oinly 16% now is the total  91% or is it more
<huibert>  Rodietze: start the kcontrol program in an terminal.
<Rodietze> when I try to start KDM it says: KDM isn't your default Greeter
<catsy> hi i'm using ubuntu latest live
<catsy> how do i install it into my hdd instead
<bimberi> Rodietze: usually you have one (kdm or gdm) and choose Gnome or KDE from the Sessions menu at login.  Is that what you're wanting?
<bimberi> catsy: Install icon on the desktop
<ztech> are there 'themes' i can download thru package manager?
<screechingcat> Rodietze: when i installed kde over my ubuntu system, i was asked wether i wanted kdm or gdm
<catsy> r u sure
<Rodietze> bimberi: no, I have KDE and GNOME, but I'm tired of GDM, but I want to know how to switch from GDM to KDM as the default greeter
<bimberi> Rodietze: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm'
<catsy> does it actually have it
<stefg> bilss_: why should df tell you your drive is 91% full if it doesn't mean it?
<screechingcat> ztech: plenty of themes over at www.gnome-look.org
<bimberi> catsy: my 6.10 Desktop CDs have had it
<TLE> fourat: Ok I misunderstood what you said. But does the bug I sent to you fit your description ?
<fourat> TLE: am checking
<Rodietze> bimberi:  ok thanks :) by the way as the second question, u have any idea on what is the kde console program for changing look and feel?
<TLE> fourat: ok
<catsy> bimberi, r u sure the live cd can?
<fourat> TLE: i've added the videooverlay stuff to my xorg and will restart x
<bimberi> Rodietze: no, but someone mentioned kcontrol earlier
<oscar> is there some issue with the ati driver for xorg?  it fails to load complaining of an ABI error
<Rodietze> ah thanks must be that
<krampo_h> hello, I was looking for some kind of software with GUI, which could restart services (eg. Apache, ProFTPd, Samba ...etc.).  Preferably not webmin and even not web based. Perfectly if it would be some kind of frontend to default /etc/init.d xxx restart commands...
<bimberi> catsy: yes, although it's mostly known as the "Desktop CD"
<asakalli> 2
<eilker> i have 80 gb hard disk,
<zOap> catsy, yes, the live cd has an install icon on the desktop
<eilker> c: (hda1) 30 gb // windows xp/fat32
<eilker> d: (hda5) 26 gb// windows xp/fat32
<eilker> e (hda7) 19 gb// kubuntu 6.06 /ext3
<eilker> i wanna take 15 gb from hda1 or hda5 (i can provide 15 gb free in d ,by cut and paste to c). i wanna make hda7 34 gb. how can i do this in a safe way?
<eilker> is partition magic solution ? or what do u suggest me ? i am scare of grub error and mbr thing.i have installed lamp server to my kubuntu 6.06, it already is web and ftp server. i dont wanna lose those by stupid mistakes, as you see below i dont have space in hda7(kubuntu) and i am gonna install vmware to check other distro's.
<eilker> help please...
<tijn> dont paste...
<zever> !paste | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bilss_> stefg: thats not my point what i am tering to find is that i have a hd of 25 gigs for vmware iis the the case that now only 9% of my linux hd is free and what is that in terms of gigs?
<krampo_h> eilker: there's Gparted LiveCD
<bilss_> trying
<krampo_h> guess more or less the same as Partition Magic
<krampo_h> can resize ext2/3 NTFS FAT
<stefg> bilss_: df -h
<oscar> how much is a 200G drive today?  $40 ?
<krampo_h> depends on where you live :)
<TLE> fourat: Ok, if it turn out that it is the same bug then please close the one you made so that we don't have dublicates
<tijn> hehe
<eilker> krampo_h: if i use gparted, will i get grub error or will i lose my data ?
<oscar> does it?
<tijn> 250 gb external hdd usb2.0 105 EUR
<eilker> krampo_h: and may i use it when ubuntu working ?
<bilss_> sfefg: ok thanks   /dev/hda1              36G   31G  3.3G  91% /
<bilss_>   its 3.3 gigs which at the moment is ok
<oscar> shop around the internet
<tijn> but thats external, internal should be cheaper
<redDEADresolve> does edgy support dual core processors out of the box. or do i have to enable it?
<oscar> 350GB external here for $79
<krampo_h> eilker: I think it must be ok. Anyway, if you get a grub error, you can always use LiveCD ro repair ir :)
<stefg> bilss_: you should consider to put virtual machines on a separate partition. It's quicker if the .vmdk's are contigous and in one piece...
<eilker> krampo_h: and when i resize, will i lose my data ?
<oscar> eilker, always backup data before resizing partitions
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey all, im new to ubuntu and i was wondering how do i access my windows drive? i've got two drives right now, windows isn't loading (on the first drive) so i installed ubuntu on the second drive and now i'm trying to get crap off of it.
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<bimberi> !mountwindows | CoRnJuLiOx
<ubotu> CoRnJuLiOx: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<mats> !hdparm
<ubotu> hdparm: tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 6.6-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 228 kB
<huibert> CoRnJuLiOx: ubuntu should be able to mount the windows partitions, read only, should work per default.
<eilker> oscar: i dont have chance to back up 50 gb data :(
<oscar> eilker, why not?
<huibert> For read write, you might have to install "drivers"
<stefg> 50 GB is a 40 buck harddrive , or a pile of a dozen DVD's
<eilker> oscar: i dont have enough dvd writer, and i am not in a lan, and can qtparted be used when kubuntu is working ?
<oscar> eilker, because you can't get a 200GB drive off ebay for $20 ?
<Daviey> Hi, does anybody use XDMCP?
<oscar> you want to drive a porsche but can't afford the tires.  don't complain then.
<eilker> oscar: 200 gb drive is nearly 100 dollars here
<oscar> i don't even think they sell 200G in stores here.  the newest are 750 and the lowest is probably 300
<stefg> for 3,5 inch...
<Enselic> I want to see all lines of cvs up that dont start with P or c, but:     cvs up | grep ^[^cP]       gives output like: cvs server: Updating app
<eilker> oscar: can qtparted be used when kubuntu is working ?
<oscar> eilker, i'm sure saturn or arlt or one of those stores has specials on drives
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i ran the diskmounter script that the bot gave me and it mounted the drives (i think), but when i try to move to the folder, it says 'permission denied'
<bimberi> CoRnJuLiOx: are you using the file manager (Nautilus)?
<huibert> CoRnJuLiOx: yes, moving is a WRITE opperation, which is not supported on NTFS(windows) partitions
<oscar> eilker, if you resize your windows partition good luck.  high chance it will not be bootable
<huibert> oops, you wrote, "move too", sorry
<huibert> moving into folders should work.
<felixjet> how i can switch wine apps in ubuntu? when i do alt+tab i switch gnome apps but not the ones under wine
<CoRnJuLiOx> btw, is there a shortcut to nautilus?
<eilker> oscar: i know it, i ask how to do it in a safe way ? that's why i am here
<bimberi> CoRnJuLiOx: where are you trying to move to the folder?
<oscar> eilker, only safe way is to backup all your important data
<huibert> CoRnJuLiOx: you can assign a key to open your HOME. I assigned the left "windows" key for it.
<sc4ttrbrain> xmms can only be launched from terminal,if it from menu bar,then it fails to lauch help me
<Tomcat_> Enselic: Use egrep instead of grep... that should do it.
<Duesentrieb> oscar, eilker: I have resized windows partitions before, using parted and even fdisk. Never had problems.
<asfalt> does the gnome weather applet work for anyone? i get a panel error when i attempt to add it
<sc4ttrbrain> xmms can only be launched from terminal,if it from menu bar,then it fails to lauch help me
<oscar> Duesentrieb, sometimes it works.  but sometimes if fails.  i've seen both.
<Duesentrieb> oscar, eilker: make sure it'S defragmented first, and there's no data at the end of the partition. on next boot, windows will do a checkdisk. And yes, there'S no guarantee. Always make a backup.
<Duesentrieb> be prepared to install from scratch - then try to resize for conveniance
<sc4ttrbrain> xmms can only be launched from terminal,if it from menu bar,then it fails to lauch help me :(
<Enselic> Tomcat_: It appears as if the message was used as stderr,      cvs up 2>&1 | grep ^[^cP]     worked
<Tomcat_> Enselic: Mh... regular grep should work. Maybe try: grep "^[^cP] "
<Tomcat_> Enselic: Or that, alright. :D
<eilker> Duesentrieb,oscar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33654/
<oscar> Duesentrieb, i agree.  you must be prepared for the loss and be pleasantly surprised if it works  :-)
<ztech> will running samba..let me log in to this machine remotely??
<Duesentrieb> sc4ttrbrain: repeating your question every few seconds doesn't get you much sympathy, you know...
<ztech> via http?
<eilker> Duesentrieb,oscar: i have described in pastebin
<CoRnJuLiOx> bimberi: i'm trying to get to it in nautilus, and its saying that i don't have the permissions necessary to view the files
<Duesentrieb> ztech: "log in via http"? What does that mean?
<sc4ttrbrain> sorry
<sc4ttrbrain> it just weird problem
<ztech> meaning i can log in like http://myipaddresshere
<oscar> eilker, there's nothing i need to see/read   you know the solution already
<bimberi> CoRnJuLiOx: quit and try 'gksudo nautilus'.  be careful, you'll be running it as the superuser, don't do any damage :)
<Duesentrieb> ztech: log in via a url? that does not make any sense... please define "log in"
<eexp16> ztech: neither smb nor http are protocols for remote logins. use ssh for that.
<oscar> eilker, personally, i always have an external drive to back up my entire drive, and always keep my backup images up to date.
<DreamerHxC> hi everyone
<oscar> eilker, i consider it a necessity of using a computer and include the cost in the overall total
<CoRnJuLiOx> bimberi: got it, thanks. /msg doesn't seem to work?
<ztech> like in XP, there are some software u can download and set the machine to log in via remotely via http://ipaddress
<ztech> Theres gotta be something similar for ubuntu
<eilker> oscar: it would be good to have external hd, thanx anyway...
<oscar> ztech, you mean a web server?  try apache
<bimberi> CoRnJuLiOx: yes, it's working, best to work in here so others can tell you if I'm giving dodgy advice :)
<DreamerHxC> I need help because yesterday I had an ATI and I could not boot up Ubuntu and now I have an nVIDIA and I cannot boot neither!
<ztech> I know i can run a ftp server..but wondering if theres something that will allow me to log in via http
<oscar> eilker, or an external dvd burner to burn to
<Duesentrieb> ztech: i'm pretty sure that's a misunderstanding. please provide a link to such a software, so we can figure out what you mean.
<oscar> eilker, those i think are really cheap now.  maybe $20-$30
<ztech> duesentrieb, www.filesharepro.com
<Daviey> Hi, does has anybody tried logging in using XDMCP under edgy?
<eilker> oscar: where do u live ?
<Duesentrieb> ztech: there's rdesktop, which gives you a graphical login to another windows maching. there are similar things for linux. there's ssh... none of which use http.
<oscar> eilker, usa west coast, but i lived in germany too
<ztech> http://www.wfshome.com/
<eilker> oscar: here is cyprus and not cheap as you said:)
<ztech> http://www.sharing-file.com/
<eilker> oscar: 70-80 $
<oscar> eilker, what about ebay?
<felixjet> how i can switch wine apps in ubuntu? when i do alt+tab i switch gnome apps but not the ones under wine
<DreamerHxC> I need help because yesterday I had an ATI and I could not boot up Ubuntu and now I have an nVIDIA and I cannot boot neither!
<DreamerHxC> please
<DreamerHxC> I cannot even see live cd desktop
<eilker> oscar: i havent used it before...
<eilker> oscar: dont they add transportation money ?
<oscar> eilker, welcome to the 21st century
<bimberi> CoRnJuLiOx: yes you should be able to copy/paste from the windows drive
<eilker> oscar: ahahah:)
<Duesentrieb> ztech: so, you are talking about file sharing / remote file access, not about a login at all.
<ztech> Duesentrieb, yes..but those programs u can set a user/name/pass.
<ztech> i just want to setup my photoshop files..and access them from anywhere in the USA, is that possible/? apache will allow me?
<Duesentrieb> ztech: i have never looked closely, but afaik ubuntu comes with http-based file sharing build in.
<oscar> ztech, apache with mod userdir
<eilker> oscar: thanx for your interest, checking ebay now, see you
<Duesentrieb> oscar: well, that requires quite a bit of knowledge and setup to do what he wants...
<ztech> afaik  ubuntu? i google that
<oscar> Duesentrieb, apt-get install apache2; a2enmod userdir
<eexp16> ztech: afaik is short for "as far as i know"
<Duesentrieb> ztech: afaik = "as far as i know" :)
<ztech> lol..sorry
<Duesentrieb> ztech: well, ubuntu offers sharing via nfs and samba per default. There are probably also webDAV solutions around - perhaps look into that. ssh/fish is also good, but not http.#
<Acke_ubu> hey how do i mount ubuntu drives in mac os x?
<ztech> are the default built in drivers for nvidia tnt2 in the latest ubuntu release good? or something better exist
<oscar> ztech, if you just want to be able to browse the files with a web browser then set up apache and mod auth
<Duesentrieb> Acke_ubu: depends on the filesystem, i guess.
<ztech> package manager turns up nothing
<constrictor> i'm not sure why but firefox 2.0 seems a tad heavier and crashes more often than 1.5 did in Edgy anyways
<joshua__> firefox 2.0 is better in windows than it is in linux. it doesn't really feel like a complete version.
<Duesentrieb> oscar: anyway... do you know anything abouit the new UUID based mounting mechanism in edgy? it misbehaves (doesn't mount vfat drives on boot).
<constrictor> yeah
<Duesentrieb> i'd like to understand what it is for, and how it works...
<oscar> Duesentrieb, yes i've used uuid mounting for a while even before ubuntu used it
<constrictor> joshua__ do you use alternatives?
<Acke_ubu> Duesentrieb: whats standard when instilling ubuntu on a mac? ext3?
<Duesentrieb> ztech: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ubuntu+web-based+file-sharing&btnG=Suche&meta=
<Duesentrieb> Acke_ubu: i have no clue. i'd guess so.
<boink> I'm using the linux Firefox 2.0 on FreeBSD, works better I think than 1.5
<oscar> Duesentrieb, uuid is just a feature of mount where you replace the device name with the uuid you which you can obtain with the blkid command
<boink> and on edgy, Firefox 2.0 is quite good
<Duesentrieb> oscar: well, when upgrading to edgy, it automatically converted all mounts in fstab to use uuids. it doesn't work as expected. I could just change it back, i guess, but i'd like to get some background...
<DreamerHxC> I need help because yesterday I had an ATI and I could not boot up Ubuntu and now I have an nVIDIA and I cannot boot neither! I can't see the desktop
<oscar> Duesentrieb, this way if you have multiple external usb drives for instance, they will always get mounted regardless of whether they show up as sda, sdb, sdc or whatever
<oscar> that's the reason for using uuid because its independent of the device name since the device name is somewhat arbitratry
<Duesentrieb> oscar: also, if i mount manually, the mount disappears when i close the session (which seems very strange to me). It kind of behaves like mounts for usp sticks - but it's a normal vfat partion, which should always be mounted.
<Duesentrieb> oscar: so, you are saying that the uuid-based mount is handy for removable drives, but doesn't make any difference for a build in device?
<oscar> Duesentrieb, i don't know, there's really weird stuff that goes on with ubuntu and automounting stuff, ignoring entries in fstab.  i actually can't figure it out
<Daviey> Hi, does has anybody tried logging in using XDMCP under edgy?
<oscar> Duesentrieb, yes
<Duesentrieb> oscar: grmbl. yea, thatS why i'm here, i guess.
<Duesentrieb> ok, i'll just change it back to the traditional way and see if it helps.
<oscar> Duesentrieb, if the device names aren't going to change for your built in drives
<Duesentrieb> i wouldn't know why they should change. also, there are device labels for that, no?
<oscar> Duesentrieb, maybe on a server with multiple scsi bays or something where you'd add/remove disks then it could be a problem, but on a normal desktop its not
<napslap> moin moin
<oscar> Duesentrieb, i think devlabel is another way of handling the problem but i think a little more compllex.  uuid is nice because its simple and is already supported by mount
<omeganine> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cwillu> how do I set/force a splash resolution for the boot splash, to happen every boot?
<napslap> Hello who can help me with the kernel update
<CoRnJuLiOx> i can't copy->paste from the windows drive that i just mounted. i can get to the stuff, though
<devilsadvocate> cwillu, you have to set the vg = something option in the kernel boot options
<devilsadvocate> cwillu, and that dowes not always work
<cwillu> devilsadvocate: where are those documented?
<devilsadvocate> cwillu, ermmm. i dont remember  :|
<devilsadvocate> let me see if i can find it
<oscar> cwillu, in the kernel source documentation under fb/vesa
<cwillu> thanks :)
<Duesentrieb> oscar: thanks for the advice. devlabels have worked nicely for me in the past, and seem pretty streight forward.
<Duesentrieb> napslap: no one can help if you don't state your problem
<Daviey> cwillu, do you mean usplash splash screen?  if thats the case /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Daviey> cwillu, look under the boot option and set vga=x (x being a code)
<napslap> my problem is that i donot know how to set the kernel right in the xconfig
<cwillu> nvm, I'll just get rid of the splash;  not worth the trouble :p
<oscar> i hate splash screens
<russ> is there any way to see this page -> http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm
<oscar> i don't even like splash logos
<Daviey> cwillu, halfway down this page is a list of the 7xx codes
<Daviey> oscar, i have just made my own custom splash!  sure i can't tempt you?
<omeganine> Is anyone else having issues with the http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org repository?  Im trying to install beryl and stuff but i keep getting 404s back
<DreamerHxC> I need help because yesterday I had an ATI and I could not boot up Ubuntu and now I have an nVIDIA and I cannot boot neither! I can't see the desktop. what the hell is happening?
<oscar> Daviey, i used to use fbsplash which had a kickass background debian logo, but it was such a pain to get working
<Daviey> russ, install the appropriate codec
<joshua__> dreamer, are you using compiz or beryl?
<DreamerHxC> i dont know because I never booted up the desktop
<cwillu> the splashscreen itself works, but vt's are corrupted after if I used one while booting
<russ> Daviey, no the problem is the JavaScript detetcs WMP 10 is not available
<CaptainMorgan> how do I view all programs currently running?
<Daviey> oscar, embarrassingly it has taken me a number of hours to build my own
<DreamerHxC> when I get to logon screen and I log in....there's nothing showing
<DreamerHxC> a yellow screen
<russ> Daviey, if you go to the page it always redirects
<cwillu> CaptainMorgan: ps aux in a terminal will do it
<oscar> Daviey, yeah, it was cool, but then they changed stuff and i just didn't have the energy to keep up with it
<joshua__> dreamer: will it boot up without using your video card?
<Daviey> russ, i see what you mean.  firefox is trying to only play the flash stuff
<h00pla> CaptainMorgan: either ps axf in a console or open system monitor from Preferences
<DreamerHxC> with no video card?
<mats> CaptainMorgan: if you want too see whats using what in terms of memory cpy ect. use "top"
<Daviey> oscar, it's is actually really easy once you have done it!
<russ> Daviey, does the page redirect you though
<russ> ?
<oscar> Daviey, if i were a  hardware vendor putting out my own custom linux boxes then i guess it would be worth it
<DreamerHxC> how do I know it if I have no videocard?
<Daviey> oscar, i made it for a HTPC frontend in the lounge, so wanted it to look nice
<joshua__> try it without any video hardware and see if it'll boot up then
<russ> Daviey, i get redirected to this page always -> http://video.msn.com/v/us/req.aspx?r=4&hf=1&h=http%3A//video.msn.com/v/us/fv/fv.htm%3Fhttp%3A//video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm
<DreamerHxC> but how do I know if it booted up?
<Daviey> russ, me too
<joshua__> it'd load the desktop. just try it
<russ> Daviey, yeah so there is no way around it easily :-(
<DreamerHxC> but
<omeganine> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<CaptainMorgan> my processor says its in 50% use and I barely have anything running!? ex: Irc/consoles, browsers, and text editors
<DreamerHxC> let me see if I understood: you want me to remove my hardoware videocard so I can't see ANYTHING in my screen and I boot up linux?
<russ> CaptainMorgan, is this edgy
<Daverocks> CaptainMorgan: check which process is hogging the cpu in top
<joshua__> plug your monitor into an onboard port for it
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, is there a way to make a shortcut that would automatically 'gksudo nautilus' for me?
<russ> CaptainMorgan, might be nautilus bug
<Daviey> russ, no sorry.  i get redirected to another page
<oscar> CaptainMorgan, try running the top command
<DreamerHxC> I don't understand, sorry
<joshua__> if i'm not making sense, it's because i've been around my family all day. i'm drunk.
<DreamerHxC> my motherboard has no integrated videocard
<Daviey> russ, do you have w32 codec installed? and adobe flash
<NegativeSpace> Is there a piece of software which can write over free disk space?
<DreamerHxC> hum that explains many things
<CaptainMorgan> rpmg?
<afief> I've got a secondary partition mounted as HDA1, it is owned by root. i want regular users to have RW access to it. how can i do that?
<russ> Daviey, yes
<CaptainMorgan> ti's the hog
<CaptainMorgan> 99% cpu usage
<oscar> CaptainMorgan, i never heard of anything that runs a process with that name
<Daviey> russ, i egt redirected to http://video.msn.com/v/us/fv/fv.htm?http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm
<asfalt> hmmm just trying to download beryl, seems their mirror is broken or in the process of being moved but neither works
<oscar> CaptainMorgan, try running ps aux |grep rpmg
<russ> Daviey, yeah ;-(
<afief> I've got a secondary partition mounted as HDA1, it is owned by root. i want regular users to have RW access to it. how can i do that?
<russ> CaptainMorgan, killall rpmg
<oscar> CaptainMorgan, try killing it if you're sure you don't need it
<Daviey> russ, it's a different page to the one you were
<oscar> russ, killall -TERM rpmg
<oscar> try to kill it nicely first
<CaptainMorgan> I just tried to kill it using top... and after becomign su.. and nothing happened.. it's still ther
<russ> Daviey, only thing different is you aren't using firefox 1.5
<beligum> hi all, anyone developing using JBoss in here?
<Daviey> CaptainMorgan, ps -A | grep rpmg   (take the process id) and type sudo kill -9 process_id
<oscar> CaptainMorgan, don't kill it with top.  use the kill command.  e.g. kill -15 <pid>
<Daverocks> oscar: killall doesn't accept something like "-TERM", that's only for "kill", but i think something like "killall -s TERM" has the same effect
<CaptainMorgan> beautiful Daviey that did it
<CaptainMorgan> very nice
<CaptainMorgan> phew
<Daviey> CaptainMorgan, np
<CaptainMorgan> not even sure how long that's been happening.. I just happened to glance down at my system montior
<russ> i use ubuntu since 4.10 -- yay!
<Daverocks> russ: i'm going to expect responses from people in here who boast that they've been using ubuntu way before 4.10 ... just waiting for the flooding to come in ;)
<russ> Daverocks, was there any alphas before 4.10 ?
<russ> heh
<Daverocks> russ: i'm not an ubuntu person really, no idea :P
<Daviey> Daverocks, i felt like saying i have been using it since 4.10 beta (but i haven't)
<oscar> i've been using ubuntu since the days of slink
<russ> yeah, over 2 years now ... gentoo before that, since 1.x
<CoRnJuLiOx> i've been using ubuntu for like, 1 hour now :-(
<Daviey> Hi, has anybody tried logging in using XDMCP under edgy?
<fnf> Daviey: Yes ?
<Daviey> fnf, did it work?
<fnf> Daviey: I tried it once, and it worked.
<oscar> noone here knows what slink is
<mats> *memories* gentoo - using 2 days by compilling kde :p
<Daviey> fnf, when i select the remote machine (autodects it on network) and pressconnect.  screen goes black and goes back to local gdm login :(
<CoRnJuLiOx> the add/remove applications thing looks like its still installing, but i don't see a progress bar..
<russ> oscar, i do
<Daverocks> mats: heh, hardware has advanced so much
<russ> oscar, but ubuntu was definitely not around -)
<oscar> russ, the precursor
<fnf> Daviey: Did you take a look at the log, I have not experienced problems with XDMCP so not really sure.
<oscar> progenitor
<Daviey> fnf, any idea where the log is?
<cwillu> Daverocks: started with 4.10, but was using beatrix before that
<cwillu> compiling gnome into the kernel ftw!
<fnf> Daviey: Two possible localtions could be /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<Daverocks> cwillu: compiling _GNOME_ into the kernel? wtflol
<Daviey> fnf, cheers
<oscar> modprobe -r gnome
<Daviey> fnf, seems strange that neither work though.  I have tried connected both directions from two machines
<Daverocks> oscar: heh, you wouldn't want to do that while running gnome XD
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, im having problems w/permissions, i've moved 3 items from my windows drive (two folders, one mp3), and neither are accessible by anything other than the root nautilus window i have open. i've changed the owner and the group, but they still show up as locked on my desktop.
<russ> Daverocks, i dont know of any modules named gnome
<russ> CoRnJuLiOx, chmod 777 when in doubt
<Daverocks> russ: neither did i, but obviously when cwillu compiled gnome into the kernel, he could have made it a kernel module :P ... and i think you wanted to address oscar
<fnf> Daviey: Sorry as the problem doesn't apply to mine, have you searched on Google yet ?. I'm of no use for this.
<BlackHawk> hoi
<russ> Daverocks, compiling gnome into the kernel!!!??  are you crazy!?!?!
<cwillu> Daverocks: I didn't compile it;  it was a 'feature' of the distro
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> I might be misremembering it though, looking for the url
<Daverocks> russ: hey, _I_ didn't do it. i thought it was crazy too :D
<oscar> ubuntu's supermegapatched kernel maybe?
<Daverocks> cwillu: interesting XD
<russ> sounds like a security nightmare waiting to happen
<Daverocks> yuh XD
<jim777> hello all - anyone had much experience with raki/syne to syn windows mobile devices with k/ubuntu
<Daverocks> all the code running in kernel-sapce
<Daverocks> *space
<Daverocks> not good
<selinuxium> how do I alter it so as mp4 are opened in mplayer not Movie Player
<jim777> make that raki/synce
<Daverocks> selinuxium: from nautilus?
<russ> selinuxium, from desktop, right-click, properties
<russ> on some file
<selinuxium> ok cheers...
<Daverocks> selinuxium: no, i mean, _when_ you open it from nautilus?
<web_knows> hi :)
<fnf> Does anyone know how to instruct Ubuntu to load the nvidiafb module instead og vesafb at load without having to recompile the kernel ?
<jim777> no takers on raki/synce?
<DreamerHxC> im trying to install nvidia drivers in console mode but I get NVIDIA: Failed to load NVIDIA Kernel Module. Screen found but none have a usable configuration after restarting gdm. what can I do?
<sc4ttrbrain> xmms error,help me, please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1800482#post1800482
<russ> fnf, /etc/modules
<selinuxium> I am opening it via PenguinTV I would love to just get shot of Totem altogether, but i am sure I probably use it unknowingly
<Daverocks> DreamerHxC: you sure X isn't running when you install?
<oscar> DreamerHxC, i got an error like that also. i had to run this:  insmod nvidia
<fnf> russ: That doesn't work if I want the module to load at the very beginning, to have high-resolution console.
<selinuxium> Daverocks: ^^^
<DreamerHxC> no, im not sure, in wiki can't see anything about stoping gdm
<russ> fnf, you mean before full boot??
<Daverocks> DreamerHxC: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Daverocks> DreamerHxC: better would be "init 3"
<russ> fnf, probably in your initram then
<DreamerHxC> but that before installing drivers?
<DreamerHxC> init 3 instead init.d?
<Daverocks> DreamerHxC: sorry, "sudo init 3"
<russ> fnf, check your initrd file
<Daverocks> DreamerHxC: be warned that will shut down your X session and everything in it
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<fnf> russ: That's not really necessary, I'd want a resolution higher than the max 1024x768 that vesa can provide. If there's any step to do it after booting, I'd be glad.
<DreamerHxC> i can't run graphic mode so I don't mind
<fnf> russ: I'll check and come back.
<Daverocks> DreamerHxC: oh lol :P
<russ> fnf, well modprobe
<DreamerHxC> what is "sudo init 3" for?
<Daverocks> DreamerHxC: changes to runlevel 3
<russ> fnf, after booting ;-)
<Daverocks> DreamerHxC: runlevel 3 is notable for not running a graphical interface
<DreamerHxC> ok so is it gdm stoped already?
<fnf> russ: modprobe wouldn't automagically bring up higher res, I've tried.
<sc4ttrbrain> xmms error,help me, please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1800482#post1800482
<CoRnJuLiOx> is there an equivalent to ctrl+alt+del in linux? i need to kill this add/remove applications box, its been sitting here for a while and i can't seem to make it go away
<fnf> russ: I'm aware of 915resolution, but that seems unstable for some, unfortunately. People with ATI card can recompile the kernel to have max resolution, but I have no idea how to load it first on boot.
<Daverocks> CoRnJuLiOx: find the process and kill it with "kill", or type "xkill" and click on the offending window
<russ> fnf, the compile into the kernel
<DreamerHxC> Daverocks not wrking either
<CoRnJuLiOx> Daverocks; thanks
<CoRnJuLiOx> is there a way to manage performance related features? like in windows how theres a dialog that'll let you disable visual effects to improve performance? its kinda laggy on me
<fnf> russ: The last time I recompiled there was no option relates to nvidia driver though. I'd find the config for initram, btw, can you tell me where it is.
<russ> fnf, well cant you pass the kernel some options then/
<russ> fnf, video=foofb VGA=1600x1200
<fnf> russ: I did "video=nvidiafb" but to no avail. I still loaded vesafb
<russ> fnf, did you pass the VGA option
<fnf> russ: I also use vga=792 all the time. But recompiling the kernel for my other PC with ATI card doesn't need vga option though.
<fnf> russ: I'll try it once again to make sure, do you have any other suggestion ?
<russ> fnf, any errors in boot log?
<DreamerHxC> Daverocks http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33662/
<fnf> russ: no, the thing is, kern.log did show my options parsed correctly, but vesafb still loaded.
<Daverocks> DreamerHxC: try oscar's suggestion, "insmod nvidia"
<russ> fnf, why not try vesafb-tng then ?
<russ> fnf, i think that is a better option
<DreamerHxC> oh i didn't read it
<DreamerHxC> insmod nvidia
<DreamerHxC> im going
<russ> fnf, try video=vesafb-tng VGA=792
<fnf> russ: That was good enough, but couldn't bring resolution higher than 1024x768, my monitor's max res is 1600x1200. It is slower than native driver for nvidia also.
<fnf> russ: What is that ?
<russ> fnf, vesafb the next generation
<russ> supports higher resolutions
<Acke_ubu> hey where would i fine files that configures eth0??
<Acke_ubu> find
<DreamerHxC> can't read nvidia: no such file or directory
<b08y> fnf: what about editing the monitor section in x.org.conf
<fnf> russ: Another cool name :) thanks, I'll try that. Is there any other place I can look for ?
<Acke_ubu> where would i find the eth0 config file?
<russ> fnf, should be compiled in
<fnf> b08y: I was refering to the console though.
<b08y> fnf: ah, k
<oscar> well i think i'm going to reinstall with etch
<syntaxx> anyone know how to adjust the size of kiba-dock?
<oscar> DreamerHxC, what kernel are you running?
<fnf> russ: Ok thank you.
<DreamerHxC> ubunut's default
<DreamerHxC> edgy ef
<DreamerHxC> t
<russ> fnf, make sure it is though
<russ> fnf, modprobe vesafb-tng
<oscar> DreamerHxC, you need to install the linux-restricted modules for your kernel
<fnf> russ: d'oh! It doesn't seem to be exist.
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, is there a way to disable visual features (or any other extra features) to improve performance?
<DreamerHxC> ok im going os390
<DreamerHxC> oscar
<oscar> CoRnJuLiOx, apt-get install openbox  :-)
<russ> fnf, http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/
<DreamerHxC> oscar it's already installed in its most recent version
<oscar> DreamerHxC, well you shoud have the nvicia module then
<dromer> damnit, I keep getting hiliteod on DreamerHxC :P
<DreamerHxC> how do I know if I have it?
<DreamerHxC> ;)
<fnf> russ: I'm taking a look at it. WRT initram config, I couldn't find it yet. Is it compressed anywhere ?
<oscar> DreamerHxC, its should be nvidia.ko under /lib/modules/`uname -r`/........ somewhere
<DreamerHxC> ok let me see
<oscar> CoRnJuLiOx, i don't know what kind of system you have, what resources are available
<NegativeSpace> Is there a piece of software which can write over free disk space?
<DreamerHxC> oscar it's not there >.<
<bluesign> anyone know a full DVD authoring software for ubuntu, with subtitles, menus etc?
<fnf> NegativeSpace: If you want to screw deleted data for secure, *nix natively support it.
<oscar> DreamerHxC, under /kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<DreamerHxC> hold on
<NegativeSpace> fnf: Thanks.
<DreamerHxC> that directory doesn't exist
<oscar> DreamerHxC, actuallly that's where the fb driver is.  the normal one is top level under nvidia
<DreamerHxC> ./kernel directory doesn't exist
<kamo> hi, my hdd failed so I am trying to boot from ubuntu cd. When it reaches "starting enterprise volume management system" it starts displaying endless errorlist. How can i make the system not to start it?
<oscar> DreamerHxC, oh wait, that in my custom kernel.  i don't know where it is for the ubuntu one.  dpkg -L  and list the files in linux-restricted modules
<DreamerHxC> ok
<eexp16> DreamerHxC: its /lib/modules/<yourkernelversion>/kernel
<oscar> DreamerHxC, /lib/modules/.../...
<dudanogueira> kamo, are you using the dapper drake?
<kamo> dudanogueira, i have no idea
<Daviey> Problem, XDMCP.   Machine A will XDMCP to localhost but not machine B.  Machine B (had two network cards) would connect to localhost via network card 2, but not card 1.  Neither will connect to each other.  Could it be a problem with XDMCP monitoring the wrong interface (but gdm autodetected a XDMCP enabled host0
<dudanogueira> kamo, is it the version 6.06?
<OldLink> hello
<oscar> DreamerHxC, make sure the restricted modules is the one for your kernel version
<DreamerHxC> in /lib/modules i have two directories
<kamo> dudanogueira, i think it is the latest system
<OldLink> good afternnon
<DreamerHxC> 2.6.17-10-386 and 2.6.17-10-generic
<DreamerHxC> and there's nothing like nvidia there
<oscar> DreamerHxC, i don't care about that.  i only care that the restricted modules version matches your running kernell's version
<OldLink> am desesperatly needing help for my Wacom tablet...
<dudanogueira> kamo, when i installed the dapper drake 6.06 on my mother's computers, i had this problem. it hooked on LVM and EVMS services. had to wait for it to load and after install remove it from init scripts
<eexp16> DreamerHxC: type uname -r to see which kernel you are running now
<DreamerHxC> ok 2.6.17-10-386
<oscar> it could be version 5823x9efoofoofoo for all i care
<DreamerHxC> so in that directory there's no nvidia
<Duesentrieb> DreamerHxC: what exactly are you trying to do?
<DreamerHxC> initrd, kernel, madwifi, volatile
<oscar> DreamerHxC, what version(s) of the restricted modules?
<kamo> dudanogueira, it says: "Buffer I/O error on device dm_l, logical block 27232. The next message is about 27233 and its endless
<DreamerHxC> trying to boot up ubunt
<oscar> Duesentrieb, insmod nvidia failed because no module found
<DreamerHxC> in graphic mode
<DreamerHxC> beucase im getting the same error with nvidia and ATI
<kamo> how can i make the boot cd not to care about my HDD?
<Duesentrieb> DreamerHxC: i just installed the propriatary nvidia driver today, using linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-686
<dudanogueira> kamo, unplug the HDD
<defrysk> kamo, cat /etc/issue
<pitucs> hi everyone
<Duesentrieb> DreamerHxC: had to manually edit xorg.conf, though
<OldLink> am desesperatly needing help for my Wacom tablet...
<DreamerHxC> i've done it thousands of times
<kamo> dudanogueira, i can't it is a laptop - i tryed i cant unplug the hdd except if i open everything
<oscar> Duesentrieb, if the module can't be insmoded then theres a more serious problem
<Duesentrieb> OldLink: a concrete question usually helps.
<kamo> defrysk, i can't boot man
<wijnand> DreamerHxC: nobody cares about your sex life :P
<oscar> DreamerHxC, please read what i asked above
<DreamerHxC> I tried to install nvidia like this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<dudanogueira> OldLink, as it is a specific device, try to create a post on ubuntu forums, or even search for already created posts
<catsy> i'm using ubuntu is it better than mandriva 2007?
<DreamerHxC> sorry, what did u asked?
<DreamerHxC> ahd the module
<oscar> DreamerHxC, what version(s) of the restricted modules?
<Duesentrieb> oscar: wrong version for the kernel, i guess...
<OldLink> ok, thanks. I have done the installation steps, and the wacdump tool finds my tablet at ttyS0
<DreamerHxC> ok 2.6.17-10-386
<dudanogueira> catsy, only you can answerl this question :)
<kamo> DreamerHxC, how can i make the boot cd not to care about the hdd - if you asked me
<OldLink> but when I config it into xorg.conf, it does not work
<Duesentrieb> the one for 1.6.15 workd fine with 2.6.17 for me, btw
<Daverocks> catsy: yeah, whichever you like better
<DreamerHxC> i dont know
<Duesentrieb> 2.6.15 of course#
<DreamerHxC> oscar 2.6.17-10-386
<kamo> DreamerHxC, ok - it seems its not possible
<OldLink> ok duda
<dudanogueira> catsy, personally, i advice the users to test all the distros, and choose the one that make you more happier and confortable
<Daviey> how can i rename eth1 to eth0?
<Lynoure> dudanogueira: all? That's many!
<Daverocks> Daviey: something with sysctl
<gump99> join #kubuntu
<dudanogueira> Lynoure, haushuahsua, ok, the main distros :P
<Daverocks> Daviey: but i don't know the details :P
<Daviey> Daverocks, thanks
<CoRnJuLiOx> omg mp3s aren't playing? ubuntu doesn't ship w/the codecs?
<Daviey> CoRnJuLiOx, no, but they are easy to install
<qsrv> hi
<dudanogueira> CoRnJuLiOx, exatcly, this is made due the patent issues
<dudanogueira> ubotu, mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<catsy> dudanogueira, well i use them both latest ubuntu not latest mandriva this cost alot of money!!
<Daverocks> CoRnJuLiOx: they can't, patent issues
<oscar> DreamerHxC, odd, i can't find nvidia.ko for my ubuntu 2.6.10 kernel either, but i could insmod it
<catsy> mandriva cost alot of money
<Daverocks> catsy: i'm quite sure there's a free version of mandriva 2007
<Lynoure> I just tell them to try something else if they do not like what they started with :)
<RadicalDreamer> Hello. I have a little problem: Ubuntu does not seem to recognize the Classpath, even if my modify of /etc/profile seems proper. What did I miss?
<qsrv> has anybody tried using the listen media player? It seems to have a strange bug, where it adds random tracks to the playlist, when playing. What are the alternatives? Something similar to Windows Media Player?
<dudanogueira> catsy, i used suse, mandrake, mandriva, fedora... had found ubuntu some time ago and am quite happier now :)
<oscar> anyhow, i've got to do some installing.  laterz
<DreamerHxC> so? becaue this is so weird not to show up the desktop nor with nvidia neither ati
<DreamerHxC> g'bye thank u
<catsy> dudanogueira, does ubuntu come with developemnt packages, c++, xorg devel.... etc?
<dudanogueira> catsy, no, you have to install them.
<catsy> cause i'm on windows, dudanogueira
<wijnand> DreamerHxC: you have an nvidia card but the kernel module won't load?
<catsy> dudanogueira, this is not a ripped off debian is it haha?
<dudanogueira> catsy, ubuntu is focused on end users, so by default, it only have packages for supply this type of users
<Daverocks> DreamerHxC: you _have_ the kernel module, right? like, you've installed the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<dudanogueira> catsy, but you can easily install other packages, that'll feet you needs
<wijnand> DreamerHxC: i know someone with exactly the same problem... he can't figure it out either
<catsy> dudanogueira, this is not a ripped off Debian is it haha?
<Daverocks> catsy: he/she answered that question
<DreamerHxC> wijnand which graphic card does he have?
<catsy> where?
<dudanogueira> catsy, english isnt my native language, coudnt follow the ripped off :(
<Daverocks> catsy: <dudanogueira> catsy, ubuntu is focused on end users, so by default, it only have packages for supply this type of users
<Daverocks> dudanogueira: i think he means, a stripped-down version, like debian with lots of stuff removed
<catsy> if itz not debian wat core is it?
<Daverocks> catsy: it is debian-based
<dudanogueira> catsy, no no... im my opinion, ubuntu WAS debian-based, but today it has a self structure and packages and etc
<eexp16> dudanogueira: no. ubuntu also has all devel packages available, they are just not on the cd, but can be installed from the standard repositories on the net
<Daverocks> ok ok, i was wrong :P
<catsy> Daverocks, tharz what im tryin to say
<gnomefreak> dudanogueira: ubuntu is still debian based
<dudanogueira> eexp16, exactly what i said... it doesnt come by default, but you can install
<eexp16> dudanogueira: okay
<tim167> hello, I'm looking for a CALENDAR program that can display days starting from 5 am on top, and 4 am at the bottom, any ideas ??
<Daverocks> yay! i wasn't wrong! :P
<catsy> i saw the video of ubuntu, was it owned by Nelson Mandela
<dudanogueira> gnomefreak, sure, but some services are quite diferent from debian...
<eexp16> gnomefreak: but it's not wise to use debian repos in ubuntu and mix packages
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#oneline, i sudo apt-get install (insert that long line w/all the package names in it), but it doesn't work. it says it cant find the package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<gnomefreak> dudanogueira: being based on debina doesnt mean it uses everything debian uses
<syntaxx> any experience kiba-dock users? i cant adjust kiba-docks siize anyone who can help me?
<gnomefreak> eexp16: the binaries are not compatable
* RadicalDreamer is still waiting for an answer, uh.
<eexp16> gnomefreak: the boot process is also different
<gnomefreak> eexp16: different versioning
<dudanogueira> eexp16, only if you like big adventures. it may work, or may not...
<kamo> anybody knows a boot parameter to make "enterprise volume management" not to start?
<gnomefreak> eexp16: only in edgy
<catsy> i saw the video of ubuntu, was it owned by Nelson Mandela???
<catsy> on Ununtu OS
<dudanogueira> but for sure youll brake you entire system if use debian repos on ubuntu =)
<gnomefreak> catsy: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eexp16> gnomefreak: okay
<RadicalDreamer> <catsy> i saw the video of ubuntu, was it owned by Nelson Mandela??? | No, no, he was just the sponsor. :)
<catsy> than you RadicalDreamer
<catsy> thanK you RadicalDreamer
<eexp16> catsy: in that video talks about the african word "ubuntu", not the distro
<catsy> sorri
<anto> Can somone tell me how to setup  a user on proftpd?
<catsy> ubuntu is about freedom
<tim167> I'm looking for a CALENDAR that can display days starting from 5 am on top, and 4 am at the bottom (my days tend not to end at 0:00)
<anto> witch a password
<catsy> related apartheid
<catsy> related to apartheid
<Daverocks> anto: iirc, proftpd's users are the users on your system
<rasputnik> dudanogueira: sudo update-rc.d
<catsy> i guess everyone had already seen Crouching tigher, Where's da dragon
<dudanogueira> rasputnik, ??
<anto> ohh greate
<anto> is it possible to create more users for people?
<rasputnik> dudanogueira: sorry, that was for kamo
<omeganine> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rasputnik> kamo: sudo update-rc.d
<dudanogueira> anto, you mean create two users on the same system?
<anto> no i mean for my ftp server
<catsy> during the Apartheid age
<catsy> black were racist
<catsy> because white pplz said they have black dikz
<dudanogueira> anto, you should set the DefaultRootDirectory for the specified user on the proftpd conf, and the user must have a valid bash and be on the system
<rasputnik> catsy: oh, you're a *troll* - i was confused for a moment there
<eexp16> catsy: go away
<catsy> lol
<dudanogueira> catsy, lets focus on system questions ;) if you want a politic discussion, try the forums or even the lists
<catsy> joking
<catsy> ok k
<catsy> cya
<dudanogueira> hehehe, its like to ask whats the best window manager... its a pain!
<catsy> dudanogueira, r u a customer service
<Daverocks> !patience | catsy
<ubotu> catsy: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tonyyarusso> dudanogueira, catsy: Actually, politics doesn't really have a place in any Ubuntu media; perhaps #off-topic or ##politics on Freenode though.  (Unless related to software patents and the like)
<Daverocks> catsy: all volunteers ^_^
<catsy> nice
<dudanogueira> catsy, im a proud member of the ubuntu-br team :)
<nanomike> Get this in mail.log: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory Trying to set up Postfix with SMTP-Auth, help?
<pzn> I noticed that "mount -ro" modifies something in disk (metadata). what is your opinion about it? should -ro not write anything? md5sum of device changes after mounting it with -ro
<gump99> Hey everybody. I just noticed a bug in the Dapper release. If it is updated to Kernel 2.6.15-27 (which it seems to do automatically), the ipw3945 module for the centrino platform stops working, because /usr/sbin/ipw3945d isn't correctly renamed to ipw3945-2.6.15-27. Thus, you have to manually rename it to match the current kernel version. This should be fixed.
<gump99> I found this bug on the database
<gump99> e.g. onlaunchpad.net - how do I confirm it?
<tonyyarusso> gump99: Meaning it's already registered in Launchpad?
<gump99> yep
<tonyyarusso> gump99: Log in, add a comment saying that you can confirm the behaviour.
<catsy> i guess everyone had already seen Crouching tigher, Where's da dragon
<tonyyarusso> gump99: That will notify certain people of your comment, and hopefully one will change the status to confirmed, and look into it.
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | catsy
<ubotu> catsy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gump99> ok, thats good
<catsy> ok
<gump99> thanks for the info
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok i'm trying to find the packages i need to install to get mp3 playback, so i added the universe & multiverse repositories, but i can't find them
<CoRnJuLiOx> have they changed?
<tonyyarusso> CoRnJuLiOx: Have you updated the package cache since modifying your sources?
<catsy> catsy whips gump99 with a trouser snake
<catsy> oops wrong chan
<gump99> sure you whip me....
<catsy> lol
<catsy> #ubuntu-offtopic talks about disgusting stuff
<dromer> damnit, my desktop hangs :o
<dromer> I can still move the mouse, xmms is still playing
<tonyyarusso> CoRnJuLiOx: So you're working in Synaptic.  How are you trying to find them, and what happens?
<catsy> they start with butthole and then poo!!
<kamo> is there a way to choose among several kernels on boot (from the CD)
<dromer> but since I opened Evolution and started reading an e-mail ... everything is dead
<dromer> it doesn't reacto on anything
<dudanogueira> dromer, it happens with me, speacially when i receive a skype message that notifies with a sound. remove the sound and everything is ok now :P
<dromer> thi sexplains why I couldn;t get it to react when I got home .. it was also stuck ..
<dromer> dudanogueira: I don't use skype
<RadicalDreamer> Repeating for newcomers: <RadicalDreamer> Hello. I have a little problem: Ubuntu does not seem to recognize the Classpath, even if my modify of /etc/profile seems proper. What did I miss?
<dudanogueira> dromer, my evolution also hangs too, but i have milion of mails on it
<tonyyarusso> CoRnJuLiOx: iirc, there are multiple sections labelled universe and multiverse, b/c of backports, security, and such.  Are you sure you got the right ones?
<dromer> dudanogueira: maybe it;'s because of adding my gmail account ..
<dromer> it has lots and lots of mail (especialy junk :/) with big attachments and stuff
<asfalt> is the number of workspaces displayed dependable on the gnome theme? i only seem to have two in the switcher instead of 4
<dudanogueira> dromer, im using thunderbird instead of evolution. much more hard to brake :)
<dromer> I have it so all the messages are kept on the server though
<dromer> ok
<dromer> damnit, time to reset the pc I guess :/
<Enselic_> I only have 1024x768 to choose from when I pick resolution, althogh 800x600 works when I have an external monitor. My xorg.conf file have several Modes, including 800x600, but I still cannot choose 800x600. What could be the error?
<dudanogueira> asfalt, on edgy, the default is 2 desks
<asfalt> ahh it is a preference, setting sorry to bother
<ActivE> ubotu xgl irc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl irc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ActivE> ubotu beryl irc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl irc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daverocks> !xgl | ActivE
<ActivE> ubotu beryl
<ubotu> ActivE: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Enselic_> ActivE: beryl is in #beryl on freenode
<dromer> dudanogueira: should I remove evolution and use thunderbird instead? ;)
<soundray> I have a compilation that fails with "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqwt". libqwt is installed and LD_LIBRARY_PATH is pointing to it. How can I fix this?
<dudanogueira> dromer, in evolution, i only like the fact of perfectly sync with my palm, and show the data on gnome clock and others. the mail app isnt the best..
<dudanogueira> dromer, if i could insert the thunderbird into the evolution, it should be a must... :)
<soundray> I'd appreciate any hint, even if it's generic.
<dromer> haha
<yakumo> hi help my linux ubuntu stop booting. i cant use my ubuntu anymore
<dudanogueira> and the addressbook applet is a charm too
<ActivE> thanks Enselic_ && Daverocks
<yakumo> any idea how to fix it
<dudanogueira> yakumo, error messages? is a notebook?
<yakumo> none only black screen. im using desktop.. i try to recover mode but it dit not boot also
<dudanogueira> if i shutdown my laptop with the wireless off and try to power it on with the wireless on, it doesnt run :(
<dudanogueira> yakumo, on the black screen try switching the tty (ctrl+alt+f1, or f2, or f3...)
<RadicalDreamer> D'oh, my $LD_LIBRARY_PATH doesn't even exist! Now I understand why I can't compile anything!
<nanomike> Is there a way to use SMTP-AUTH with Postfix? I've followed every guide with no luck!
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, chmod 777 /somefolder gives me read/write access to /somefolder, but how do i get the same access for all of the folders inside it?
<dudanogueira> and see if you can get some error messages, or even load a working text mode
<CoRnJuLiOx> files too
<dudanogueira> CoRnJuLiOx, and -R
<dudanogueira> CoRnJuLiOx, chmod -R 777
<soundray> How to troubleshoot a compile error? At the linking stage, it says "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqwt"
<yakumo> <dudanogueira>yes i also try it. upto f7 and only f1 dislpay mssg ok to boot kernel thats all
<yakumo> <dudanogueira>nothing happen
<rambo3> !ldconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> !ldconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> rambo3: are you trying to help me?
<rambo3> soundray, that link to some unknow lib
<rambo3> soundray, no
<catsy> ubotu try http://robotehumanoid.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about try http://robotehumanoid.com - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dudanogueira> yakumo, no clue :(
<runpain> Hello God Bless all this Black Friday
<catsy> ubotu try http://yakuzcursestar.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about try http://yakuzcursestar.com - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runpain> LOL
<soundray> yakumo: is the screen completely black, or is it still displaying something?
<catsy> ubotu try http://startrek.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about try http://startrek.com - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !ubotu | catsy
<ubotu> catsy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yakumo> <soundray> nothing at all...
<catsy> lol
<soundray> yakumo: what is the last thing you see before it goes black?
<Berci> hiz
<catsy> what the he!!
<yakumo> <soundray>mounting file system
<runpain> can some one help me with root premissions on the ubuntu christian edition
<Healot> i see yakumo... yum yum
<soundray> runpain: use sudo
<maghat> hello everyone, greetings from Portugal (I'm new to IRC btw)
<yakumo> <Healot> yes
<soundray> !sudo | runpain
<ubotu> runpain: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<catsy> ubotu try http://grannies withwindpipessupergranny.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about try http://grannies withwindpipessupergranny.com - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuja_> Sensitive DVD burning: Nero on Windows, K3B/gnome-baker on Linux? And if Linux, K3B or gnome-baker? Which to go with?
<tonyyarusso> catsy: Please stop using the bot to spam the channel.
<yakumo> i can't even access bash.
* eexp16 thinks catsy is asking for a kick
<Healot> either, kuja_
<maghat> Definitely K3B IMHO
<catsy> stop
<catsy> was dat abot
<kuja_> So firstly, I should ditch Nero and do my sensitive burning on Linux?
<apokryphos> !bot | catsy
<ubotu> catsy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RadicalDreamer> "Christian Edition"? Is it for real?
<yakumo> <soundray>any idea :)
<rambo3> RadicalDreamer, yes
<apokryphos> RadicalDreamer: yup =)
<runpain> iwant to run in root but when i sign in it says that the command is wrong the user and password do not exsist
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !root | runpain
<ubotu> runpain: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rambo3> RadicalDreamer, it just ubuntu with bible stuff . take a look at whatwouldjesusdownload.com
<maghat> kuja, please don't ditch nero. There are things K3B cannot do (like DVD recoding)
<soundray> yakumo: is "mounting filesystems" also the last thing you see when you boot recovery mode?
<kuja_> maghat: k3b can't do DVDs?
<kuja_> Nero already screwed up one of my DVDs
<dudanogueira> kuja_, gnomebaker rulez
<maghat> kuja: yes it does, but it doesn't recode them so you can fit a double layer original into a single layer copy
<kuja_> Also, when burning stuff, is it generally a smart idea to close running applications and also disable any screensavers?
<apokryphos> kuja_: of course it can do dvds, yes. It's the most comprehensive burner available for Linux at the moment
<yakumo> <soundray>no it stop after the mssg i don't remeber the mssg;;; sori
<apokryphos> kuja_: depends on what type of setup you've got
<kuja_> Honestly, I'm trying to burn a PS2 game.
<kuja_> I have a very limited supply of DVDs, and I want to get it right.
<apokryphos> kuja_: then use k3b
<kuja_> Thanks, that's what I needed to hear.
<yakumo> <soundray>anyway i install ubuntu on the other partition not removing the other ubuntu so i can get file bit torrent that im downloading, but i can't continue the save progress...
<kuja_> maghat: Very useful information. I'll keep that in mind when I need to burn it that way, thanks!
<maghat> kuja_:  on average modern pcs you can burn and do other stuff simultaneously
<RadicalDreamer> http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/about-ubuntu-christian-edition.html | Oh my Marx.
<yakumo> <soundray>any idea how can i continue the file, beacuse its quite long to start over again
<soundray> yakumo: is this a fresh installation?
<kuja_> maghat: I don't know if my Celeron/512MB RAM is a modern PC :)
<yakumo> <soundray>yup
<rstanca> hello, what happed to silc in gaim? is that protocol not suported anymore? apt-cache search silc didn`t helped too much...
<yakumo> <soundray>i only need to continue what i download in my previos ubuntu
<Healot> kuja_: it's an ancient machine
<maghat> kuja_: you may also invest some time reading the dvdrtools manual. There are things you can do from the command line that no graphical burner application allows you to.
<soundray> yakumo: so your older ubuntu still boots?
<yakumo> <soundray>i use the bit torrent provided by ubuntu when you install
<kuja_> maghat: Yeah I was thinking of a command-line solution as well.
<maghat> kuja_; What's the Celeron speed?
<yakumo> <soundray>i cant still choose my older ubuntu
<kuja_> maghat: About 2.2
<kuja_> Perhaps not starting X (maybe just boot into recovery mode) and burning the DVD with a command-line tool would be the safest?
<maghat> it definitely not ancient. But you would gain a significant performance increase if you double the RAM to 1Gb.
<kuja_> maghat: Yeah, I only have 2 slots, and they're filled with 256's, so I'll need to buy 2 *new* 512's :(
<maghat> kuja_: K3b uses buffer underrun protection in most DVD burners, you don't need to be so careful about DVD recording nowadays ;)
<kuja_> I wonder if the investment into memory will be well worth it.
<runpain> i have enabled root now when i sign on after loging out of user account and try to sign in on root account it says system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen
<runpain> how do i fix that
<kuja_> Hm...
* kuja_ checks newegg's shipping costs for RAM
<apokryphos> runpain: ......... you should not be trying to login to root
<apokryphos> runpain: it's disabled on Ubuntu for a good reason. See the wiki page on what to do.
<runpain> i am root and user
<maghat> kuja_: then you would benefit from using xubuntu instead of (k)ubuntu
<apokryphos> runpain: irrelevant
<kuja_> maghat: Can you recommend a company for RAM?
<runpain> what wiki page
<gdb> What's wrong with newegg's prices?  They're nearly always the lowest you can find.
<kuja_> gdb: I live overseas, so the shipping itself may be a killer
<apokryphos> !root | runpain
<ubotu> runpain: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<apokryphos> runpain: that one.
<gdb> kuja_: ah, makes sense
<Healot> Eclipse is a real eclipse for
<yakumo> <soundray>is it possible to continue what i downloaded on my freshly install ubuntu??? using bit torrent??
<kuja_> gdb: Not to mention, newegg takes a horribly long time to ship overseas :)
<maghat> Kuja:_ I have used Infineon, TwinMOS, and now Kingston (ValueRam) but have also used vanilla OEM RAM chips and never had a problem so far :)
<runpain> this sucks atlest in Mepis i can sign in as root or user
<ragamuffin> Hello, can I extend my ubuntu partition (I am getting lowdisk message_
<apokryphos> runpain: it's unsafe and you shouldn't. Read the page for all the information though. There should be no reason to ever login as root.
<kuja_> runpain: In Ubuntu, we don't have the concept of "running as root", even though you can.
<wijnand> ragamuffin: when your harddisk is full, it's time for a new one
<dudanogueira> runpain, you only sould use the root for administrative tasks. this could be acomplished with the sudo command, so it will ask the user password and bypass the root itself
<soundray> yakumo: I don't know, sorry.
<maghat> runpain:_ please, for your own safety, *don't* login as root user. There are many reasons why Ubuntu does not allow it
<yakumo> <soundray>thnks anyway
<kuja_> runpain: Ubuntu is more about the sudo, where you do things as root, instead of logging in and doing everything as root (logging in as root causes more problems for the newbies)
<ragamuffin> wijnand: I gave only 2.something gb to ubuntu. that is the problem
<wijnand> maghat: i can login as root... still up and running :)
<wijnand> ragamuffin: that sure is a problem
<runpain> i want to trasfer some wallpapers and such over to this computer
<apokryphos> wijnand: please don't recommend it to new users.
<kuja_> runpain: Use sudo
<soundray> runpain: if you want a root-like shell, use sudo -i
<ragamuffin> I have more than enough for win partitions. Can i get more from there?
<joshua__> when trying to start up beryl, i get this: joshua@joshua-desktop:~$ beryl-manager
<joshua__> joshua@joshua-desktop:~$ compiz.real: No composite extension
<apokryphos> wijnand: and if you're a new user you shouldn't be logging in as root.
<kuja_> runpain: If you really need to log in as root, though I highly discourage it, run `sudo -s`
<joshua__> any ideas?
<maghat> actually I don't like the sudo thingy, I have root enabled but I (usually) know what I'm doing :p
<zircx> ok, I'm trying to download and install the latest version of amsn from source and I'm getting this error, on ./configure : checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev. I'm a little lost on this one
<apokryphos> sudo -i is better, and for graphical applications gksu/gksudo is recommended
<zircx> maybe i need to add the prefix on ./configure? but what would the prefix be?
<apokryphos> zircx: type sudo apt-get build-dep amsn
<runpain> brb
<zircx> ah
<dv5237_> is there a option to say 'yes to all' when installing apps on the cli (sudo apt-get install <package name>'
<apokryphos> dv5237: yes; see man apt-get
<soundray> dv5237_: man apt-get, look at the -y option
<maghat> or you can run "sudo passwd root" and enter a root password. Then open a terminal, login as root, as use it for administrative tasks.
<kuja_> maghat: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820141424 -- I'm liking this =) ... Free shipping! :D
<nysosym> h i Quinn_Storm :)))
<gnomefreak> maghat: that is not recommended
<soundray> maghat: don't recommend this please. Much better for people to get used to the Ubuntu way ;)
<Quinn_Storm> hi
<apokryphos> maghat: please don't recommend that in a channel for new users
<dv5237_> soundray: mkay thanks ill do that
<maghat> kuja_: it's good value, if your motherboard supposts DDR 400
<apokryphos> maghat: see /msg ubotu root for Ubuntu's default way of doing things
<kuja> maghat: I'll have to check, as I'm not a big hardware guy.
<kuja> maghat: I'm tired of opening up my computer (and I don't have the mobo manual to check), is there any software alternative to check?
<gdb> maghat: How is "su -" and "sudo -i" so different as to justify setting an actual root password?
<zircx> apokryphos, it's looking for the source package for amsn-0.96 do i actually state the .bz2 package when trying to build the source or is it from inside the actual unpacked source folder that I give that command
<maghat> soundray: I most definitely *DO NOT* recommend it!!
<gdb> maghat: What value does "su -" add that "sudo -i" does not?
<apokryphos> zircx: check the faq on notes for compiling
<soundray> maghat: your hint was not appropriately accompanied by a warning.
<Quinn_Storm> sudo su - can work
<dv_> Quinn_Storm, how about sudo -i :)
<apokryphos> gdb: the main reason we recommend sudo -i instead of su - is for good practice. It's conflicting advise telling the new user to use sudo when if we were to say "use su -" for a jailed root session
<gnomefreak> how about applications>systemtools>root terminal
<apokryphos> so please recommend sudo -i instead of su - :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<Quinn_Storm> dv_: I just got used to sudo su - instead of su -
<apokryphos> this comes up quite often :)
<Quinn_Storm> err instead of sudo -i
<maghat> gdb: not having to type "sudo" in the first place :)
<gdb> apokryphos: I'm not advocating setting a root password and I've never recommended that one do so.  I'm asking maghat what value feels "su -" provides that "sudu -i" does not.
<gdb> er what value he feels
<apokryphos> gdb: ok, I see. Cool :)
<maghat> gdb: you are right, it is mostly an old slackware/redhat habit ;)
<zircx> damn this is somewhat a mission
<gdb> No worries, I was just curious.  I started on Slackware many years ago, used Red Hat for years, and I've only been using Ubuntu since 2 weeks before Dapper release.  I use sudo -i for no reason other than it works.
<maghat> gdb: and my laptop always sits behind a wireless router with builtin firewall (Dlink, very nice)
<zircx> I installed the tk-dev file now it's asking for libpng..
<apokryphos> zircx: indeed; that's why it's best to stick with the amsn packages from Ubuntu
<zircx> they aren't up to date though
<apokryphos> zircx: did the build-dep command I gave you not pull those in?
<zircx> no
<zircx> it wouldn't execute
<zircx> E: Unable to find a source package for amsn
<RadicalDreamer> Grrr. Any new variable I try adding to /etc/profile just doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Nangisan> Hey everyone
<Quinn_Storm> RadicalDreamer: how are you testing, and are you exporting?
<soundray> RadicalDreamer: you need to 'source /etc/profile' after any change you make
<maghat> kuja: do you know your motherboard maker/model ?
<apokryphos> zircx: ok, you need to uncomment the deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Quinn_Storm> remember /etc/profile isn't sourced by default in x terminal emulators, they don't use a "login shell"
<syntaxx> how can i view gnome menu?
<apokryphos> zircx: you should always tell someone if the command they gave you gives an error :)
<ubuntu> hello everyone!
<apokryphos> hi
<zircx> apokryphos, I said something about it, but I probably wasn't specific about it
<kuja> maghat: Yep, I'll check it on newegg
<Nangisan> hi there!
<apokryphos> zircx: then you couldn't have highlighted me :P
* M3t4ll1k0 is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<Nangisan> Anyone here do any web page design? I've kind of run into a snag..
<ubuntu> Could you help me in fresh edgy-install problem?
<zircx> probably not... but at least we're getting closer, appreciate the help
<monokrome> Nangisan: What's wrong?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* M3t4ll1k0 is back (gone 00:00:31)
<ubuntu> I've just installed edgy, from desktop cd
<DreamerHxC> please I need help, I can't boot after login in graphic mode, not with ati nor with nvidia, im getting the same error. Help please!
<apokryphos> M3t4ll1k0: no automatic away/back messages please :)
<Nangisan> monokrome, it's actually just a stupid problem. I've been working with HTML and whatnot but it's to do with images
<ubuntu> grub not loading..
<M3t4ll1k0> apokryphos, ok sorry
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: let us know the error
<monokrome> Nangisan: Out with it, already :P
<maghat> kuja: even if it doesn't support DDR400, if the memory modules are the same kind (physically) the kingston memory will still work, only slower
<zircx> I don't have these build issues with slackware
<ubuntu> I've 2 sata winchester
<Nangisan> monokrome, It's creating an image that will let the background show through it. like transparency. I thought it would be simple enough, but i cant fiure it out
<monokrome> You using CSS?
<ubuntu> winxp is on sda1
<apokryphos> zircx: Debian-based systems have one of the very best ways for solving build dependencies, trust me :)
<Nangisan> monokrome, I've tried GIMP, photoshop, fireworks..
<ubuntu> edgy is on sdb2
<apokryphos> zircx: uncomment the deb-src lines in that file and then sudo apt-get update, and re-run the build-dep command
<ubuntu> sdb1 is ntfs partition
<monokrome> <img src="image.jpg" style="opacity: 0.8" />
<DreamerHxC> apokryphos simply nothing, the screen gets freezed just after logging and just before showing up the screen "loading nautilus, etc" and I can't see the desktop
<monokrome> 1 is fully opaque, 0 is invisible.
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: does it go to a terminal session if you type ctrl+alt+f1
<ubuntu> It would also help, just to be able to boot windows..
<kuja> maghat: Yep it uses DDR 400, awesome
<DreamerHxC> yes
<kuja> Now I just need to get paid :)
<DreamerHxC> i can do it or ctrl + alt +f1
<zircx> apokryphos, I'm still finding out about debian package handling, obviously lol..
<monokrome> kuja: You ever idle in a channel called wavelength?
<RadicalDreamer> soundray: I tried, but it says "bash: CLASSPATH: command not found".
<in4mer> sup
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: ok, try killing gdm now with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and then hit 'startx'
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: as user
<DreamerHxC> i tried to dpkhg-reconfigure, I tried to edit xorg.conf, etc
<Nangisan> monokrome, that little tag in the html will make the image transparent?
<DreamerHxC> ok
<kuja> monokrome: Nope
<zircx> well what the  hell do you know..
<maghat> kuja: great!
<monokrome> Nangisan: Yeah, it will.
<zircx> that was far too easy..
<apokryphos> =)
<ubuntu> pls anyone..
<kuja> maghat: Yep, I really appreciate the help. Thanks again :)
<Nangisan> monokrome, does the image have to be saved as a gif first, or can JPEG's be used as well
<maghat> Nangisan: probably not. Read this: http://digg.com/design/CSS_Image_Transparency_for_IE,_Mozilla_and_Safari
<monokrome> Nangisan: 0.8 will make it 80% visible
<monokrome> Nangisan: Anything can be used. You can even do it to DIV tags.
<RadicalDreamer> Quinn_Storm: Here's the text. Seems proper to me. PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin
<RadicalDreamer> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun
<RadicalDreamer> CLASSPATH =/www.web3d.org/x3d/content
<RadicalDreamer> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib
<RadicalDreamer> export PATH JAVA_HOME CLASSPATH LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<zircx> great stuff apokryphos thanks very much for your help..
<apokryphos> ubuntu: what's the problem? Not a good idea to use enter as punctuation in a huge channel like this :)
<in4mer> investigating
<apokryphos> RadiantFire: no pasting in here please
<apokryphos> ubotu: msg | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Nangisan> maghat, thanks for the great link.
<maghat> kuja: ur welcome and good luck :)
<ubuntu> Iok
<Quinn_Storm> RadicalDreamer: does look good, not sure what to say there
<ubuntu> so there are 2 SATAs
* monokrome goes to sleep
<ubuntu> edgy is on sdb2
<DreamerHxC> apokryphos no error, just the desktop is a grey squared screen
<ubuntu> so
<maghat> Nangisan: I never tried this, but I guess it can be done. You should probably test it with IE 7 though, I've had some problems recently concerning the new IE version and CSS
<DreamerHxC> and the mouse cursor is a cross
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: what card do you  have?
<runpain> thanks i figured it out
<azcazandco> anyone fancy helping me get ati drivers & xgl / beryl installed properly?  I just installed a fresh copy of Edgy and want to make sure I get it right
<kuja> maghat: I wouldn't be a sucker if I went with the cheapest memory, right? :P
<ubuntu> I wrote it once!
<DreamerHxC> nvidia geforce fx5200
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: and what version of ubuntu?
<DreamerHxC> but i tried with ati radeon 9550 and i got the same
<soundray> RadicalDreamer: you mustn't paste here. Get rid of the space after CLASSPATH
<runpain> had to check box in logon to enable admin log in
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: ok, with the nvidia card -- try installing the nvidia drivers (/msg ubotu nvidia) and try startx again
<runpain> DAAAAAAAH
<azcazandco> !ati
<DreamerHxC> apokryphos it has appeared a grey square in the top left corner of the screen, but I still can't do nothing
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<urmom> i need some help
<DreamerHxC> apokryphos I already tried
<azcazandco> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<apokryphos> runpain: it's not a good idea to ignore half of the advice in the channel :)
<urmom> i have an ibook g4 running ubuntu, how can i get java?
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: startx gives you the exact same thing, are you sure?
<azcazandco> me just figured out how to help himself lol
<runpain> listen all i am using it for is my Bible programs
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: also, what about the other details?
<ubuntu> how can I start grub?
<sal> Heya
<ubuntu> it not loading
<DreamerHxC> apokryphos what details?
<urmom> can someone help me?
<ubuntu> so I need to use desktop CD
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: and what version of ubuntu?
<RadicalDreamer> soundray: It really worked! I am so stupid!
<DreamerHxC> I have an mobo with nforce2, by the way Im in text mode, I can't boot in graphic.
<DreamerHxC> edgy eft
<mamzers555> the latest wpasupplicant update breaks network-manager-gnome, where should i post this?
<DreamerHxC> by the way, sometimes it has booted correctly in graphic but when I reboot...I get the same
<wijnand> "text mode"
<maghat> kuja: I'd go for the cheapest memory. That's why Im using Kingston on my main rig, because it was the same price as the no branded memory.
<RadicalDreamer> Thank you, boys!
<kuja> maghat: And it's been working great?
<maghat> kuja: memory doesn't work "great", either it does or it doesn't work at all ;)
<kuja> maghat: Good point
<sal> Is there someone who could help me with an, albeit probably stupid question? I just installed Ubuntu yesterday and fixed my video card issues and all that, but there's one thing that aught to be simple that I can't figure out, how do I access my hard drives, I mean, besides the "filesystem"? Cause I have other partitions on this drive (not an winxp drive, but it is NTSF) and it has all my music and videos on it, but I can't figure out to access it,
<sal> lol
<ubuntu> how to uninstall not working edgy?
<kuja> maghat: I was thinking maybe one would have a shorter lifetime
<runpain> im using windows whilest i am Xchat :P
<DreamerHxC> apokryphos any idea?
<TLE> Ati binary drivers. Some guides tell me that if I have trouble geting the binary drivers to work properly I should disable dri in xorg.conf. But does that mean that I should remove it in the modules section or that I should remove the section called DRI or both ?
<azcazandco> would I be right in saying I dont need to install ati drivers with edgy?
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: ok, did you upgrade?
<ubuntu> sal: mount --help
<apokryphos> azcazandco: for what? Just running it? Yup.
<DreamerHxC> no, fresh installatio
<TLE> sal: have you checked if they are already mounted in the /media or /mnt folders ?
<DreamerHxC> I had to do it with alternate CD because i can't see live cd desktop neither
<azcazandco> apokryphos: I wanna get compiz / beryl type stuff running
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: ok, curious. Could you startx with the nvidia drivers, then ctrl+alt+backspace when things muck up, and pastebin me the output
<sal> There's a floppy drive and cd in my media folder
<azcazandco> I am running at high 1600 x 1200 just now so I am assuming my card is okay
<apokryphos> ubotu: beryl | azcazandco
<ubotu> azcazandco: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<sal> and my mnt folder is empty
<maghat> kuja: it can have a short lifetime, even if it's branded. The greatest hazard is cosmic radiation from the Sun hitting your memory chip. Really.
<kuja> maghat: My room has no windows (pun intended), and I'm proud :)
<azcazandco> apokryphos: so I just need to that part and not install ati drivers?
<apokryphos> azcazandco: and get help in -xgl, yes :)
<azcazandco> ok
<DreamerHxC> apokryphos coultd not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTf
<kuja> maghat: Hey, sorry to bug ya with a lot of hardware questions in an Ubuntu channel, but I'm reading a site that says my motherboard is compatible with P4 and Celeron processors. Does that mean any Pentium 4 is supported?
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: I'm sure there's more than that. Could you pastebin it all?
<soundray> sal: what filesystems do you have on your data partitions?
<maghat> kuja: beware, cosmic radiation can travel through earth itself like a knife through hot butter. It basically goes through anything ;)
<TLE> sal: ok then they need to mounted, (they will be readonly though) 2 sek I'll find the info for you
<DreamerHxC> Can I paste you last lines?
<DreamerHxC> because im writing this in my laptop and we're trying to fix my computer, not the laptop
<sal> The filesystem is NTSF
<urmom> how can i get compiz to work?
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: ok, but make sure you note any part that says Error or E. Paste in #flood
<urmom> it worked with fedora :(
<Healot> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sal> I take it I can't use them properly to manage my music database then? If it read only
<Healot> your mom, urmom?
<apokryphos> DreamerHxC: really sorry but I have to shoot to a lecture now, I'm already quite late :P. If no-one else can help in the meantime, I'll try to help when I'm back
<Morrissey> Hi, when show my fglrxinfo, it shows. "OpenGL version string: 1.3.1091 (X4.3.0-8.28.8)", usually people  have version 2.00 ... glxgears work great, but since beryl etc doesnt work I recon I dont have the proper composite ... has that anything to do with this? In advance, thank you
<TLE> sal: please write my name if you wirte massages for me, otherwise I wont notice them
<maghat> kuja: not likely. There are two "formats" of Celeron/P4 CPUs. Yours is probably compatible with the P4 CPUs that have the same format that your Celeron does. Check the motherboard manufacturer site, it must list the CPUs your motherboard supports.
<nemeza1984> Hi!
<kuja> maghat: Great, I will, thanks
<sal> tle: sorry
<runpain> why cant i add a picture to background folder from my external harddrive to my laptop
<nemeza1984> I cant start my fresh ubuntu installation, couse GRUB not loading. Stops at Loading Stage 1.5...
<nemeza1984> pls help
<maghat> kuja: btw, linux in general is not too CPU hungry, it benefits more from a lot of RAM and fast hard drives...
<soundray> !fuse | sal
<ubotu> sal: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<kuja> I was thinking more in the direction of games as well, but I imagine thats more graphics than CPU intense
<nemeza1984> intel based processor (3GHz) , 2GB RAM
<sal> ubotu: If it's unsafe I don't think i"ll risk it, I have a lot of stuff on there, but thanks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about If it's unsafe I don't think i"ll risk it, I have a lot of stuff on there, but thanks! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DreamerHxC> apokryphos look at #flood
<nemeza1984> two hdds: 80 GB sata's
<maghat> sal: writing to ntfs is discouraged beyond Windows 2000
<maghat> kuja: gaming on Linux in almost a non-issue ;)
<kuja> maghat: Well, on Windows :)
<nemeza1984> there is winxp on sda1, and ntfs on sdb1, ext3 on sdb2 and swap is sdb5
<maghat> kuja: aaah, ok :)
<TLE> maghat: Isn't there a GUI tool to add partitione to be automatically mounted ?
<kuja> maghat: *BUT*, for now, the only game I really play, Counter-Strike, runs flawlessly with my current specs (and my GeForce, 128MB)
<sal> Then another question, once I figure out how to access my NTSF volume at all where should I copy my music collection? lol you can't make new folders in the file system can you? right mouse> new folder doesn't exist lol
<swanfl> in regards to fuse, is it unsafe to the linux partition or the windows partition?
<whyme> hi all, can anyone help me with some partition recovery?
<bjorn_> I'm trying to install the new amsn version from the source, but i get this error (any easy fix?) : checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<maghat> TLE: honestly I'm not aware of one. God knows I could use one ;)
<runpain> figured that out too
<whyme> I got an ext3 partition with a seemingly dead table...
<runpain> it gets easyer
<nemeza1984> so can anyone help me in get starting grub?
<maghat> kuja: yes CS is quite old technology :p
<maghat> whyme: hows that?
<maghat> nemeza1984: do you have windows installed too?
<TLE> sal: check out this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions ask if there is anything you don't understand, before you start messing with it
<nemeza1984> maghat: yes, I have
<Han> crimsun, cheers, it works. :-)
<whyme> maghat, 1 disabled concerned hdd in bios, 2. reinstalled windows, 3. used the edgy CD to reinstall grub, 4. boot into linux, error on fsck hdd1 not recognised. windows sees the drive and claims it not formatted, as does gparted
<nemeza1984> maghat: sda1 windows system, sdb1 windows partition, sdb2 edgy
<nanomike> Setting up SASL with postfix is it really possible? I can't do it!
<TLE> Does anybody have any input for my DRI/ATI question ?
<bailux> hi people
<nemeza1984> maghat: at installation sda was hd(0,0) grub is here, sdb2 was hd(1,1) edgy is here (on SATA drives)
<bailux> I have skype sound problem like tuis: regis@UBUNTU:~$ skype
<bailux> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<bailux> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<maghat> nemeza1984: I have had such problems because of a buggy partition table. Get a copy of Partition Magic or Partition Commander , erase and create your linux partitions and try reinstalling again...
<bailux> same help
<nemeza1984> maghat: but I can't even start windows, becouse of that!
<Znortfl> Good day. I just rebooted and all my sound has vanished. My headphones don't output any, nor do my boxes. I can't get sound with XMMS nor with totem. Also switching the sound output plugin (ALSA/OSS/Esound/Arts) doesn't seem to work. Anybody got an idea?
<maghat> whyme: why did you disable the hdd?
<nemeza1984> maghat: May I use gparted from desktop CD?
<etest> hi
<Healot> nemeza1984: yes, you shall use it
<whyme> maghat, because ubuntu likes installing grub to the mbr of the first ide disk, but I want it installed from sata instead.
<whyme> *to sata
<nemeza1984> maghat:  How may I erase grub, to boot windows?
<etest> hi everybody can u help me to find the channel of the Ubuntu amharic Tranlation group ???
<nemeza1984> or just reinstall it
<nemeza1984> ?
<nanomike> nemeza1984, You can boot with Windows XP CD and Chose R and run repair console. In console run fixmbr
<swanfl> etest, try doing a channel list
<rambo3> whats wrong with grub
<sod75> grub can boot windows too
<LammiePie> Hi, having trouble setting up identd or any ident. Can anyone help me?
<jgomo3> Greetings net [<method>]  user ADD <name> [-c container]  [-F user flags]  [misc. options]  [targets]  create the user but disabled... How can i add users with the net command enabeled by default? or how can i enable users without the smbpasswd -e command?
<nemeza1984> grub not loading
<unfun> How do I install wine?
<jgomo3> i'm on samba
<nanomike> nemeza1984, There are other commands in Windows XP repair console that are useful. Like bootcfg chkdsk, fixboot
<nemeza1984> stops at loading stage 1.5...
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<sod75> unfun: just as any other package, then run winecfg
<KnowledgEngi> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<sod75> unfun: then run your windows prog like "wine prog.exe"
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, im having some terminal issues. i'm trying to change to this directory named 'Jr's', and every time i type cd Jr's it just drops me at a > prompt
<Bilange> issue reguarding wireless installation: my system doesnt seem to see my broadcom 4318 under ndiswrapper. Even if ndiswrapper adds a "wlan0" alias in modprobe, i cant find it under ifconfig or iwconfig. Whats wrong?
<nemeza1984> so I erase edgy partitions, and create new manualy, than reinstall edgy..
<CoRnJuLiOx> anyone know what i should do?
<sal> TLE: Did you get my private messages?
<unfun> sod im doing something wrong and i dont know what
<jgomo3> CoRnJuLiOx: append a backslask to the '
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok
<nemeza1984> if not working: winxp cd : fixmbr
<ragamuffin> Hello, does Ubuntu take two gb disk space? or is it some earlier files of failed installation the cause of low diiskspace?
<nemeza1984> thanks maghat, nanomike !
<nanomike> nemeza1984, Np
<TLE> sal: nope
<sod75> unfun: to install wine itself or run a prog whith it ?
<nemeza1984> I'll tell, what's happened..
<unfun> run a prog with it
<unfun> for example  wine /home/amir/Desktop/Continuum-wine/Continuum/Continuum.exe
<TLE> sal: I've just tried to start a PM session
<nemeza1984> on other system have trouble with edgy & X & nvidia TNT2 Riva
<nemeza1984> later..
<nemeza1984> bye
<nq> hi, I scaned my ubuntu box,  and found port  *4000 remoteanything* is open,
<unfun> sod75: Is itpossible I got an old wine? if so where do I find a new one?
<sod75> unfun , that should work if wine is configured (wincfg) but not all programs can be run under wine...
<nq> will this be a potential security threat?
<nq> should I close that port?
<sod75> unfun: their is a repositoty for the latest wine on their website
<unfun> sod75: the program should work because alot of people play the game thorugh wine
<jgomo3> On samba 3 the net [<method>]  user ADD <name> [-c container]  [-F user flags]  [misc. options]  [targets]  create the user but disabled... How can i add users with the net command enabeled by default? or how can i enable users without the smbpasswd -e command?
<unfun> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sal> TLE: did you get my pm now?
<sod75> unfun : deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/
<deusjevoo> !seen janchi
<sod75> unfun : try setting different windows versions, etc
<ubotu> I last saw Janchi (i=hidden-u@a80-127-157-130.adsl.xs4all.nl) 1d 2h 11m 33s ago, quiting: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)
<unfun> sod75 is the version for dapper ?
<sod75> generally win 98 seems fine
<TLE> sal: nope did you get mine ? We must be the worst IRC'ers ever *G*
<sod75> unfun : that's directly form wine, but I've used it on dapper yes
<Znortfl> Good day. I just rebooted and all my sound has vanished. My headphones don't output any, nor do my boxes. I can't get sound with XMMS nor with totem. Also switching the sound output plugin (ALSA/OSS/Esound/Arts) doesn't seem to work. Anybody got an idea?
<eexp16> TLE: on freenode you cannot /msg someone without being registered
<eilker> when i am in grub> console, do we have chance to view directories ?
<unfun> sod75: when I try 98 I get ftal error something
<sal> TLE: I did get yours actually lol... Maybe xchat is messing up... anyway, my question was, in the beginning of the tutorial it actually says the problem newbies have is that the drives show up in the places>computer screen but when you try to access it it gives you an error because it doesn't by default use admin privileges, right? only for me on places> computer it doesn't show any of my drives at all, only floppy 1, floppy drive, cd drive, and
<sal>  filesystem, is that normal?
<sod75> unfun: not everything will work under wine
<the_mug> how can I upgrade from dapper to edgy... apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<iturk> hi there how can i give system privilege to a user that already exists and that has not created with the adduser --system option ??
<unfun> okaj
<unfun> sod75: thank you
<whyme> I take it no-one can help me with my partition death problem?
<eilker> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sod75> unfun :check  winhq.org, they have a list of apps
<TLE> sal: yes it is, you know what I would like to help, but I don't have the time right now. Could you pm me in the ubuntuforums.org and we can take from there ?
<maghat> whyme.. we had a power outage (heavy thundestorm)... Grub is likely trying to boot a partition off the wrong disk
<codeRat> Hi, I need some help with ffmpeg - I would like to record my scrren but don't know what to put for my video grab device. Any suggestions?
<sal> TLE: Ok, I'll see if I can figure it out by googling around a bit and not mess up my system, and if I can't I'll PM you ok? =) Thanks a bunch for everything you did already!
<iturk> codeRat: are you just doing screeshots ?
<maghat> whyme: disabling a hdd *after* installing linux is a bad idea, especially it it's not the first hdd
<codeRat> iturk: I would like to record a video
<TLE> sal: ok, you're welcome
<iturk> codeRat: can you be more specific ?
<sal> bye tle =)
<ragamuffin> maghat:  Does Ubuntu take two gb disk space? or is it some earlier files of failed installation the cause of low diiskspace? I gave only 2 and a bit more  gb to ubuntu
<the_mug> so if I want to upgrade from dapper to edgy I have to add the edgy sources to my sources.lst and  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<the_mug> is that all?
<finalbeta> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<seraphim> ragamuffin: 2gb is the absolute minimum for a fresh install...
<seraphim> ragamuffin: i think even 2.5
<Morrissey> he following packages have unmet dependencies:  compiz: Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<ragamuffin> seraphim: So the only way is to repartition and fresh install?
<seraphim> ragamuffin: my sys needs 4.7
<codeRat> iturk: hmm, I would like to make a video of my desktop (ex. a video tutorial how to install something). So than "you" could watch the video as if you were looking at my comp
<seraphim> ragamuffin: yep
<iturk> the_mug: i recomend you to use dselect it will be more user friendly looks that the normal comands are sometimes difficult to remember
<maghat> ragamuffin: I have just installed edgy and security updates, and it occupies exactly 2GB.  Add 1GB to be comfortable.
<iturk> codeRat: ok so you are using ffmpg for that ??
<rascharles>  Hi, I upgraded from breezy to edgy and now sudo is not working when I access items on the admin menu
<codeRat> iturk: yes
<maghat> ragamuffin: If you use the AMD64 bit version of ubuntu, it likely needs even more.
<frogzoo> the_mug: I think for edgy just updating source is pretty much g'teed not to work
<ragamuffin> maghat: now I see my mistake
<ragamuffin> I wil do a fresh instal
<ragamuffin> seraphim: I have also a problem with editng the grub. the instruction in the documention is cryptic to my eyes.
<iturk> codeRat: well i only knoe ffmpg from mplayer codecs are you using some other specific application ??
<rascharles> I'm not using ubuntu right now, but win2k3....I can't make my wireless card work w/o sudo working properly
<vedos_> what's a good video playing program for Ubuntu which supports subtitles etc?
<codeRat> iturk: no..it could be done with ffmpeg
<vedos_> if it's mplayer why isn't it included in repositories?
<codeRat> from the terminal
<seraphim> ragamuffin: with a fresh install there should be no need to edit grub...
<frogzoo> vedos_: gxine/vlc
<maghat> ragamuffin: we all make them ;)
<eladz> hi, can someone guide me howto install skype (or something) here?
<eexp16> vedos_: it is. enable universe and multiverse repos.
<rascharles> I get error about not having permissions to open/edit config files
<ragamuffin> seraphim: I will need it any way, since I want to make XP default os
<rascharles> Anyone encountered or fixed this?
<codeRat> ffmpeg is included in the repositories, but I don't know what to put for grab video device so it would grap the video from the screen
<frogzoo> eladz: ekiga ?
<eladz> sorry i didn't understand
<eexp16> vedos_: at least dapper has it. not sure about edgy.
<eladz> im a newbie
<maghat> eladz: google for automatix2 . It also allows you to install skype (plus a lot of other stuff).
<seraphim> ragamuffin: then just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the value of "default"
<LjL> !automatix | maghat, eladz
<ubotu> maghat, eladz: automatix is is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Since it is often hard to track and solve problems caused by Automatix, you might find it easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ragamuffin> seraphim:  I can't translate " default X_sequence" (in place of default   0).
<maghat> ubotu: automatix sometimes fails, but it never breaked my system.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatix sometimes fails, but it never breaked my system. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ragamuffin> Have I to change defaul 0 to default 1 only?
<eexp16> maghat: ubotu is a bot
<LjL> !works for me | maghat
<ubotu> maghat: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<eladz> ok i just want to know how do i install things here
<MsClock> yps!
<ragamuffin> seraphim: only one line to be changed?
<rascharles> Anyone else having problems with sudo after upgrading to edgy?
<seraphim> ragamuffin: it should be default 2 i think...just count the entrys below, starting from 0 (0=normal, 1=save ubuntu, 2=win)
<eladz> hi my connection disconnected
<seraphim> if you have more kernels installed it will be 4 or 6 and so on
<eladz> can any guide me how to install skype or something else?
<vedos_> how about can someone recommend me a good audioplayer program for Linux?
<seraphim> rascharles: you should have upgraded to dapper before you upgraded to edgy...
<tbaur> out of interest
<rascharles> Sorry, got names wrong...I was running dapper
<eladz> i just want to learn how to install things here
<rascharles> 6.01 right?
<seraphim> vedos_: amarok
<maghat> ubotu, eladz: I can *suggest* automatix, only based on my experience. eladz is free to try it, at his own risk. If it works for him then great.
<rascharles> and edgy is 6.10 correct?
<seraphim> rascharles: yes.
<seraphim> so...no idea, here it was fine :/
<rascharles> seraphim: thanks anyway
<LjL> maghat: actually, i have to tell you that you really should *not* recommend automatix in here... i'm sorry, but there's been too many automatix-broken systems to deal with
<eexp16> eladz: for installing software use synaptic. should be in your desktop menu.
<maghat> btw, based on my experience, upgrading your OS is generally a bad idea, be it Windows or Linux. Take the time to save your personal data, then do a fresh install. Just my opinion, of course.
<maghat> LjL, I didn't know that.
<rascharles> maghat: that has been one of the beauties of using Debian and Debian based distros for me...normally painless dist-upgrades
<eladz> eexp16 thx i ll try it
<Duesentrieb> hi all
<Duesentrieb> can anyone tell me how the modprobe.d config works?
<Duesentrieb> i'm trying to fix sound on my box, and got instructions what to ad to modprobe.conf
<Duesentrieb> but that does not exist under ubuntu
<seraphim> rascharles: you could boot into save mode and have a look at /etc/sudoers and search the line %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Duesentrieb> i'm at a loss as to where to add module options for the sound driver...
<Duesentrieb> modprobe.d/options, perhaps? but how?
<eexp16> Duesentrieb: there is a manpage for modprobe.d
<maghat> rascharles: I have upgraded to Edgy beta from dapper that way, and it worked great. Still, I didn't feel comfortable enough, and reinstalled just a couple of hours ago ;)
<eladz> how do i add more packages to there?
<ken> Namaste, I have got some basic Ubuntu questions, may i ask?
<Duesentrieb> eeboy: heh - tnx, should have checked that :P
<eladz> skype doesn't appear there
<rascharles> seraphim: my userid is part of the admin group in /etc/groups and I looked at the admin line in sudoers
<seraphim> maghat: this sys here was a breezy once ;)
<eexp16> eladz: sure. skype is unfree software. try ekiga instead.
<maghat> seraphim: no reinstalls ??? :|
<seraphim> rascharles: mh, well, then i got absolutely no idea and would recommend a fresh install
<rascharles> maghat: guess I'll save my $HOME and reinstall
<ken> Can someone please help me with basic Ubuntu questions, i installed it and can't boot it, May i ask the detailed question (if someone is interested than only i should go through the effort)
<seraphim> maghat: no, was no need for ;)
<eladz>  it doesn't appear there either
<blisz> hello
<maghat> rascharles: I would try that too
<robbb> hi, i've downloaded the ubuntu server cd to do a rescue on my linux system but it doesnt appear to have any bootloader tools on it, nor does it have ssh or ftp, is there any other way i may be able to use it to fix my system?
<eexp16> eladz: did you enable all repositories? (universe, multiverse)
<ken> No-one?
<eladz> i think not, how do i do that?
<eexp16> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<maghat> ken: dont ask to ask a question, just ask the question ;)
<eexp16> eladz: read ubotu said
<lucien> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lucien> nice :-)
<eladz> its very complicated, ill try anyway
<maghat> eladz: try this link : http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<maghat> eladz: I just installed skype. It seems to work too ;)
<eladz> how do you install the deb file?
<eexp16> maghat: eladz has to learn about repositories anyway
<maghat> so, skype debian package works on Edgy without any dependencies. Sweet.
<maghat> open it with firefox's default option
<eexp16> eladz: you can install a .deb file with: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<eladz> k sec
<maghat> eexp16 there's a gui tool for that now ;)
<Rarj> How can I edit the Gnome Menu ?
* NaMcO^ : hi !!!
<Kane274> hey all, i have a question about mounting a hd on my server. its plugged in and i know i can enter the info in the fstab. but how can i check if it is even connected ? or what the name of it is ? (i see it in the bios)
<rascharles> bye all and thanks
<Kane274> bye
<eladz> status database area is locked by another process
<eexp16> maghat: guis for every little sh*t actually make things more complicated
<maghat> eexp16: eladz has a problem. I'd rather give him a straight answer ;)
<Vegeta^> When I play a video file, there is no sound. It's not because of lack of codec, since I had sound before. And I can hear system notification sounds. How can I fix this?
<eexp16> eladz: exit synaptic first
<tonyyarusso> eladz: Clost synaptic
<maghat> eladz, check if you don't have an open synaptic window
<maghat> eexp16: lol :)
<eexp16> maghat: a dpkg commandline IS a straight answer
<Rarj> How can I edit the headings of the Gnome menu ?
<eladz>  skype depends on libqt3-mt | libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<eladz>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<eladz>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<incorrect> i used to be able to use rdesktop to cut and paste between my location machine and the remote
<maghat> eexp16: yes, i agree, but learning about repositories isn't. BTW the new synaptic version hides repository info as much as it can
<eexp16> maghat: so no dependencies, eh?
<incorrect> why would it not work anymore?
<eexp16> maghat: thats why i stick to dapper
<eladz> how can i fix these errors>
<maghat> eexp16: no dependencies on a fresh install of EDGY
<Kane274> so does anyone know how to add that hd :) ?
<eexp16> maghat: maybe kubuntu egdy, not ubuntu
<maghat> UBUNTU edgy.
<eexp16> maghat: or is libqt also included in ubuntu?
<Rarj> How can I edit the headings of the Gnome menu ?
<Lelop> what means to compile something ?
<maghat> I dont know. I downloaded the deb firefox offered to install it and it just worked.
<tijn> huh
<tijn> are portscans considred illegal?
<Kane274> Lelop: compiling something is when you have the code and you need to make it work with the system. you compile the code so the system understands it :)
<Kane274> if it isn't compiled the code is useless
<maghat> I never could get skype to work on dapper btw
<Lelop> Kane274: thank you
<ataq> maghat: what problems had you?
<Lelop> Kane274: do you know a site where can i read more about this ? .. about linux and all this stuff
<eladz> how can i fix these errors>Selecting previously deselected package skype.
<eladz> (Reading database ... 53826 files and directories currently installed.)
<eladz> Unpacking skype (from skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb) ...
<eladz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<eladz>  skype depends on libqt3-mt | libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<eladz>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<eladz>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<tijn> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eladz> dpkg: error processing skype (--install):
<Kane274> what distro do you have installed or are you planning to install ?
<Lelop> !paste
<eladz>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<eladz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eladz>  skype
<eexp16> eladz: do NOT paste multiple lines here please
<tijn> just...dont do that again :)
<eladz> ok sorry
<maghat> ataq the same eladz has now, but when I forced the installation of the qt libs, skype started but it never connected properly
<ataq> search debian package database for libqt if its not in the repo's
<maghat> eladz what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ataq> Did ye try apt get?
<eladz> xubuntu
<ataq> dapper?
<jeficebeam> im new to linux and i would like develope programs and web applications. what programming laguage should i study?
<ataq> edgy?
<maghat> yes eladz, dapper or edgy?
<Kane274> Lelop: if you are planning to instal ubuntu edgy eft check out this site --> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<vedos_> jeficebeam: try Python and Java
<eladz> the older one..
<maghat> so ubuntu edgy's firefox offers to install downloaded debs. sweeet!
<dawkirst> Hello. My Ubunut (a fresh installation) hangs after a few hours? Any leading indicators to what my cause this?
<MsClock> <jeficebeam> im new to linux and i would like develope programs and web applications. what programming laguage should i study?
<Lelop> Kane274: i am using ubuntu edgy :)
<MsClock> PHP, Mysql
<MsClock> Python is an easy language
<MsClock> Java is portable so it's probably the best to use in Linux if you want lots of people to use your programs
<MsClock> It's also quite slow
<ataq> maghat: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fq%2Fqt-x11-free%2Flibqt3-mt_3.3.7-1_i386.deb&md5sum=2c221ccf49a694b5bffd046d763f48e3&arch=i386&type=main
<maghat> MySQL sux :p
<MsClock> unfortunately
<Kane274> Lelop: ah ok :) well that site is awesome to start with. what are you trying to compile ?
<ataq> maghat: thats the package
<MsClock> What should he use instead then?
<MsClock> Yes, LAMP
<MsClock> or WAMP
<MsClock> Which is funnier
<MsClock> I WAMP you!!!
<MsClock> I WAMPed my server today.
<Lelop> Kane274: well, this is the prob, i am not trying to compile nothing, just i want to know what is that :)
<MsClock> <dawkirst> Hello. My Ubunut (a fresh installation) hangs after a few hours? Any leading indicators to what my cause this?
<MsClock> Your Ubu Nut?
<MsClock> Your Nut is hanging?
<MsClock> Hmm
<ataq> MySql is class! My fav!
<MsClock> I'd see a doctor
<maghat> use PostgreSQL any day of the week ;)
<dawkirst> lol
<dawkirst> Pretty much yeah ;)
<dawkirst> Retry: my Ubuntu (a fresh installation) hangs after a few hours? Any leading indicators to what my cause this?
<jeficebeam> ok.. actually, im already started studying php but my friend told me JSP is better to php. my other friend suggest python.
<ataq> PostgreSQL won Linux Journel Editor choice database of the year. . .
<eexp16> eladz: so you have ubuntu dapper?
<ProN00b> jeficebeam, you and both of your friends are horribly misguided and wrong
<ataq> maghat: did you try that?
<ProN00b> jeficebeam, perl is the only real choice
<maghat> JSP is not better, mostly it is just a lot more complicated :p
<eladz> i guess, i downloaded the older version because it said it has support
<dawkirst> So anyone knows why Ubunutu may hang?
<maghat> eladz: upgrade to edgy and you should solve your problem.
<ataq> eladz: oh ya the LTS?
<eexp16> eladz: both have support, but the older has long term support
<eladz> k, i don't want to update now
<eexp16> eladz: cat /etc/issue
<ataq> eladz: I dont really like edgy too much anyway. the promises of XGL out of the box that failed turned me back top fedora
<Kane274> Lelop: well if you need to know what compiling is, it is just turning program code into an executable file/program. there isn't much more to compiling in general. but of course there are different languages that you can compile, like c, c++ etc. so if you wanna learn more about compiling you should try googeling for compiling c, howto compile c etc.
<maghat> eladz: unless you are running a server you can upgrade to newer version without too much worry.
<yokomo> I just installed 6.10 and I have a intel pro wireless 3945 card, I am having trouble with network-manager-gnome... it installs, but I can't seem to find it now
<maghat> ataq: fc6 is very nice.
<eladz> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<maghat> ataq: too bad wireless support basically sucks
<ataq> maghat: Ya I fell in love with it. I left after RH9 and now its good to be home!
<Luci3n> yokomo where have you looked
<ataq> maghat: Drivers full stop!
<yokomo> in the wiki
<patrick_king> i need big help 1. Connect a ubuntu workstation to a windows 2003 domain.
<patrick_king> 2. Get user profiles from the windows 2003 server. (even if this means creating linux profiles on the windows server)
<yokomo> oh, on my system? in the applications
<patrick_king> 3. Mount /home to users area on the windows 2003 domain server.
<patrick_king> 4. also be able to connect to the internet via a proxy server.
<patrick_king> sorry for spam
<DreamerHxC> hello all
<yokomo> and in system
<eexp16> eladz: okay. do this: sudo apt-get install libqt-mt
<michaelpo> i got ubuntu cd from shipit... thank you very much... but my 3 yr old compaq presario 2819ap cannot even bootup....
<jeficebeam> ah.. ok. what is the advantage of perl with python? can i also use it for developing webpages?
<ataq> maghat: I got my Ralink 2500 to finally work under FC6
<DreamerHxC> what can I do when I fglxinfo and it says error: unable to open display (null)?
<Slart> Is anyone here using wine on Ubuntu 6.10 64bit? I'm having trouble compiling it and I could use some help
<Luci3n> yokomo have you installed ndiswrapper
<maghat> perl is ugly :p
<michaelpo> i got ubuntu cd from shipit... thank you very much... but my 3 yr old compaq presario 2819ap cannot even bootup.... any advise? help.. thanks...
<Kane274> Lelop: it's just that compiling is very different regarding the program language you use, you can use different options compiling a code. most of the time when compiling the code is being scanned and checked for errors you made :) then tells you why it didnt compile. read the info on this site: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiler
<maghat> python is slow :p
<maghat> no language is perfect :)
<ataq> michael: check bios boot settings
<Lelop> Kane274: ok, so by the way, I want to start to develop programs but i dont know what language i can use. i dont know nothing about it.
<maghat> except C of course :D
<patrick_king> anyone know where i can start off
<yokomo> Luci3n: no, because the wireless card is working right now
<Slart> michaelpo: it just stops after "booting kernel"? if so, try to disconnect any external dvd/cd drives etc.. worked for me
<eladz> E: Couldn't find package libqt-mt
<michaelpo> what is there to check in the bios? the boot sequence?
<dawkirst> So. Anyone knows why Ubunutu may hang?
<Luci3n> yokomo it should apear as an icon where the software updates are
<yokomo> Luci3n: nothing there
<maghat> eladz: I tried and retried to install skype on dapper and never succeded making it work.
<ataq> michaelpro: ya, you said dont even boot?
<agent> is it possible to have a places panel entry only (ala "main menu") in gnome?
<yokomo> Luci3n: synaptic shows it as installed
<Luci3n> yokomo also system > admin > netowk ...
<eexp16> eladz: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<ataq> michaelpro: or have you already installed?
<DreamerHxC> what can I do when I fglxinfo and it says error: unable to open display (null)? I have an ATI
<yokomo> Luci3n: not listed
<Kane274> Lelop: well if you want to start developing software you should check out c++ or java. depending where the programm should eventually be run on... a great start to learn programming though is making websites with php (scripting language)
<eladz> Package libqt3-mt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Luci3n> yokomo maybe you should reinstall and if that fails trya reboot
<maghat> eladz: so if you really need skyp I'd suggest using the newer ubuntu version. Or installing fedora core 6, it works beautifully there too.
<MarciuxG> will firestarter help me to share internet for other computer?
<eladz> E: Package libqt3-mt has no installation candidate
<MarciuxG> will firestarter help me to share internet for other computer?
<eexp16> eladz: fix your repositories
<Kane274> Lelop: there you can see results right on the website and php is now object oriented programming (like c++ or java) :)
<ataq> eladz: is that apt-get your using
<ProN00b> MarciuxG, why not try ?
<yokomo> Luci3n: I tried reinstalling in synaptic and rebooting
<Lelop> Kane274: i think that c++ is to hard for a newbie..
<rogue780> !ivtv
<ubotu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<yokomo> nothing shows
<eladz> yes
<jeficebeam> ok.. what do i need to start developing using c++ in ubuntu?
<maghat> Lelop: Try python too. It's very elegant and easy to learn. And cross-platform too.
<eladz> i wrote what eexp16 wrote
<mrbond82> Is there any other alternative to ddclient for ubuntu? my ddclient doesnt' seem to work
<michaelpo> i got ubuntu cd from shipit... thank you very much... but my 3 yr old compaq presario 2819ap laptop cannot even bootup in livecd.... pentium 4m.. 768mb ram.. iit give error messages halfway booting up... the laptop come with detachable cdrom drive... not external... if i remove the cdrom drive, what cd drive do i use to boot the livecd?
<Luci3n> yoykomo try installing ndiswrapper utils
<ataq> eladz: download the deb from http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fq%2Fqt-x11-free%2Flibqt3-mt_3.3.7-1_i386.deb&md5sum=2c221ccf49a694b5bffd046d763f48e3&arch=i386&type=main
<MarciuxG> or it is more easy thing to share internet?
<agent> jeficebeam: an editor and a compiler (gcc)
<ataq> eladz: and itsall that
<Slart> Lelop, why not try python for a start.. pretty easy and well behaved..
<Lelop> maghat: thanks guys, I'll search more about those languages
<Lelop> ok
<Kane274> Lelop: yeah python is nice too and so is c :) well hf
<Lelop> hehe, thanks
<maghat> Lelop: check out mono too.
<yokomo> Luci3n: ok, installed
<ProN00b> wow, whats with all the loosers in here suggesting php and python ?
<Lelop> ok
<ataq> eladz: did you do that?
<Slart> michaelpo: good question.. I had an internal drive to boot from...I dont have any good ideas for your problem, sorry
<DreamerHxC> what can I do when I fglxinfo and it says error: unable to open display (null)? I have an ATI
<agent> jeficebeam: get package build-essential for the compilers
<Luci3n> yokomo can you see the package now
<yokomo> Luci3n: in synaptic?
<eladz> tells me something about libaudio
<ProN00b> maghat, why would you suggest mono to anyone, faghat ?
<Slart> ProN00b: what's wrong with python as a first language?
<Luci3n> yokomo no on the menu
<ataq> faghat lol
<yokomo> Luci3n: no
<Lelop> so, do i have to buy the book with python ? and the cd of course
<Luci3n> yokomo sorry im not sure what's wrong
<ataq> eladz: what does it say?
<ProN00b> Slart, its a really bad start
<eladz> i can't copy because it's a lot of lines
<michaelpo> sorry... it is swappable cdrom drive with diskette drive... its internal.. not external...
<eladz>   Package libaudio2 is not installed.
<ataq> eladz: roughly tell me what it says
<ProN00b> Slart, almost as bad as starting with brainfuck or cobol or some other faggy language using whitespaces as syntax elements
<ataq> then sudo apt-get that
<maghat> ProNoob, because I program for a living, and Mono is *good*. And so is Python and .NET . And I also suggest you grow up.
<Slart> ProN00b: why? no strict type-checking? whitespace?
<ataq> eladz: you see you have to get all the package dependancies. use that site I gave you, if its not in the repos
<ProN00b> Lelop, sudo apt-get install perl and you will have everything you ever need
<eladz> how do i send you a private msg>
<maghat> eladz: install the newer ubuntu, you will get it working faster, and time is money...
<eladz> how do i do that?
<maghat> perl? LOL
<ataq> eladz: Its roughly the same, I mean you'll still have dependacy problems
<eladz> without downloading the iso and etc
<osfameron> perl LOL?
<eladz> ok
<A[D] minS> how i can mount usb Memory Reader ?
<eladz> so is there any package that has it all?
<eladz> or something like that?
<ataq> eladz: did you try sudo apt-get install libaudio2?
<osfameron> I'm sure python and ruby rock also, but perl isn't quite ready to lol over just yet
<damnandy> good morning
<maghat> perl is fine... tcl is fine too. I like tcl. I like perl... Good old  languages.
<A[D] minS> !mount usb
<eladz> it gives me an error
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<helgedk> I'm having huge problems with ext3 filesystem on 2 of my SATA drives. They keep getting corrupted and remounted read-only. It looks like a problem in Linux (not hardware). I
<DreamerHxC> what can I do when I fglxinfo and it says error: unable to open display (null)? I have an ATI
<dawkirst> So. Anyone knows why Ubunutu may hang?
<eladz> E: Package libaudio2 has no installation candidate
<Slart> are there any good java development tools for linux? just asking.. never really looked
<eladz> this is really annoying
<ataq> eladz: when you try to apt-get it? ok try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ProN00b> osfameron, i bet they look trendy in your resume (python and ruby), right next to your krad ajax, xml and other web2.0 skillz
<helgedk> I'm running Ubuntu 6.10 Server
<osfameron> maghat: heh, s'pose.  Though perl is getting a *lot* more development than tcl these days
<damnandy> i am not sure if i am in the right place for this question but here it goes...I am running dapper drake on a ppc and trying to run a webcam, I can get the driver loaded and it recognizes the webcam but i always get a black screen, I have had this run once for me before..can anybody help?
<ProN00b> maghat, old doesn't matter
<osfameron> ProN00b: python is older than perl iirc
<helgedk> I tried reinstalling the e2fstools and stuff
<ProN00b> osfameron, as i said, old doesn't matter
<maghat> ProN00b, I'm 33 so I should know ;)
<livingtm> I have a usb device that, when plugged in, shows up in lsusb... But the kernel modules dont get loaded and the firmware does not get downloaded. Anyone familiar with this system??
<eladz> i don't know that to do, i'll return later, thanks for the help
<eladz> bye
<Juhaz> perl is -87, python is -90
<ataq> eladz:g'luck
<maghat> eladz: bye and goofd luck
<eexp16> eladz, you are giving up much too fast
<maghat> yeah, now you mention it perl definitely has that 80's something... hehe
<ataq> eexp16: he'll reinstall xp now! lol
<ProN00b> nobody ever heard of python before google bought it
<eexp16> ataq: well, some people deserve it
<Slart> so, noone here is using wine on ubuntu 6.10 64bit, AMD k8?
<ataq> eexp16: haha ya lol!
<ArS3n1c0_W0rK> italian????
<rookiehwm> spaghetti!
<ataq> pizza
<eexp16> !it | ArS3n1c0_W0rK
<dawkirst> Pizza!
<ubotu> ArS3n1c0_W0rK: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dawkirst> So. Anyone knows why Ubunutu may hang?
<maghat> Slart: Dual booting windows is less of an head-ache than using wine
<ataq> hang? what way?
<|_SpY_|> anybody knows how i can monitor my eth0 to know what is my current down/up ???
<ArS3n1c0_W0rK> ok! ubotu!
<Slart> maghat: mm.. I suppose so.... still I'd like to try it
<ataq> maghat: F*** Dual boot! XP sucks, Just dont use windows progs!!
<helgedk> Does anyone know of the ext3 problem? The journal keeps failing whenever I start copying files
<helgedk> Everytime I do fsck some files are lost, and the error repeats itself
<maghat> ataq: are you high? what about games???
<ProN00b> dawkirst, yeah, its because you are *#!+~!! and you are lacking common sense... if you don't give any details how should we know why, ours doesn't hang
<dawkirst> ataq, after a few hours it just freezes up. I suspect it's the screensaver: just read a thread about it.
<helgedk> SpY: there's a little toolbar-plugin for your desktop
<davey486> Has anyone tried feisty? What do you think?
<helgedk> just right-click one of your panels
<CoRnJuLiOx> does anyone here know if flash player 7 has a standalone projector for linux?
<ProN00b> dawkirst, tried disabling it ?
<maghat> ataq: You still need windows to get a proper development environment
<ataq> maghat: I play ET:TCE, Doom3, Quake4! Linux!!
<ProN00b> CoRnJuLiOx, why not use flash9 ?
<Slart> ProN00b: did you pick underwear 2 sizes to small today? you seem kind of grumpy ;)
<ProN00b> CoRnJuLiOx, i know flash 9 has a standalone projector
<ataq> maghat: I program in C++ and I use Intel compilers!
<maghat> ataq: and I think shooting games are braindead :p
<ProN00b> Slart, lol whut ?
<ataq> dawkirst: Disable screensaver and verify
<helgedk> So noone knows of my problem? The errors start with [42955474.910000]  EXT3-fs error (device sda5): ext3_new_block: Allocating block in system zone - blocks from 81166339, length 1
<ataq> maghat: ah! bad man!!! FPS rocks man
<maghat> atak: I like Civilization 4, Neverwinter Nights 2, Elder Scrolls Oblivion...
<dawkirst> ProN00b, thanks for that biography. No I did not try to disable it yet. I'm not in the near vacinity of the machine at the moment. Btw, I like your name -- it's choke full of common sense.
<ProN00b> maghat, yeah, but how boring would your personal life be if you never did anything braindead ?
<Slart> ProN00b: nothing.. you just seem kind of... grumpy "dawkirst, yeah, its because you are *#!+~!! and you are lacking common sense..." =)
<ataq> maghat: oblivion is cool, played it in cedega before!
<helgedk> there are also some [42955475.350000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<Jural> Having a issue with a fresh installation, X will only work when started from single user mode. started normally x freeze
<maghat> ProN00b: ok I also play Call of Duty 2... but also for linux
<ataq> ProN00b: I like your style!
<helgedk> I could really use some help here.... reformating does not fix the problem
<helgedk> There are no bad blocks on any of the devices
<Jural> has anyone else seen this behaviour?
<ProN00b> Slart, thats the first sentence which was intended to give more weight to the second, also he already pasted that sentence in here multiple times
<ataq> maghat: Call of duty 2, cedega ya?
<ProN00b> Slart, i sound different if i am grumpy, lol
<_MMA_> Anyone having X crashing on them when trying to play games? ie: Quake4 or UT2004?
<Slart> hehe.. ok.. just checking =)
<ataq> _MMA_: Gammy Drivers?
<ProN00b> ataq, thanks ^^
<damnandy> anyone have any clue to what could be causing my webcam problem?
<dawkirst> ProN00b, I did. But why didn't you reply the first time? Then I wouldn't have to paste it several times.
<_MMA_> ataq: Gammy? Im usint the nVidia drivers from nVidia. I have a pretty new card. A 7900GT.
<_MMA_> *using
<ProN00b> dawkirst, because the first time i seen you already had pasted it twice, and spamming + lacking common sense was over the treshold
<DanglyBits> anyone have broadcom 4306 wireless working on laptop?
<ataq> _MMA_: Strange, maybe you might have the settings up too high and can't handle, although that card should not have a problem
<davey486> how does cedega differ from wine?
<ataq> cedega is speciffically for games and costs coinage
<Slart> isn't cedega commercial?
<ataq> yup
<Kane274> can anyone help me mount my hd using the ubuntu server edition meaning no graphic help ;) ?
<_MMA_> ataq: This is a TOTALLY fresh install. I launch UT2004 once and X crashes. No settings at all changed.
<ataq> although winex is like cedega and free
<davey486> isn't cedega wine with some extras?
<dawkirst> ProN00b, you're a fart.
<DreamerHxC> should be any problem if I have a motherboard with an AC97 and a sound blaster?
<ProN00b> dawkirst, lol, and you lack common sense and are a spammer
<ataq> _MMA_: I am not sure, i'd advise posting on ubuntu forums
<_MMA_> ataq: -generic kernel
<ProN00b> dawkirst, also, i think you are kinda childish for calling people names
<Slart> _MMA_: perhaps you have to change graphics drivers? do some other voodoo with the x configuration
<_MMA_> ataq: Yea... Ill see.
<ataq> its not kernel anyways
<_MMA_> ataq: Ill try the repo drivers.
<ataq> prob a proplem with X, just dunno how to go about it
<dawkirst> ProN00b, relax oh furious demeanor...that was meant as a social joke -- If I wanted to insult you I would've done better thatn "fart", believe you me.
<iter> ugh
<ataq> _MMA_: by the way, try running the game in the terminal, and that will say the output problem
<_MMA_> I do. But it kills X and everything is gone. :)
<ataq> _MMA_: F*** Repo driver. the nVidia ones are the best
<_MMA_> Well I mean the nVidia drivers from the repo.
<helgedk> It seems like my ext3 journals get killed when I write to one of the disks
<ataq> try reconfiguring x "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" as su
<ataq> _MMA_: type in terminal gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ProN00b> dawkirst, well, i was just judging from your pattern of behavior in here, sorry if thats not the real you
<helgedk> The first few hundred megabytes are ok, but then it screws up and changes the drive to read-only
<_MMA_> ataq: 8xxxx something from the repo. Im using 9629 from nVidia.
<ataq> _MMA_: and check is driver nv or nvidia
<ataq> 8774?
<_MMA_> ataq: Im well versed in hacking my xorg. ;)
<_MMA_> ataq: Yes, 8774 is the current repo driver.
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<ataq> _MMA_: sorry! try reconfigure, maybe resolution is stressing the display or something?
<Slart> hmm.. can I use apt to download the newer driver from nvidia? or I have to compile it myself?
<slipttees> !pastebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ataq> Slart: you can get it through synaptic, yes
<ataq> Slart: enable repo sources
<Slart> ataq: ok.. I'll go look.. see what I can find.. brb
<_MMA_> ataq: Cant be. I was running 1920x1200 on Dapper with 8xAA and 8xAF getting 40fps. The only new variable is Edgy and the 9629 from nVidia.
<ataq> Slart: its in restricted I think . . .
<helgedk> Now I reverted to an older kernel - I hope that will fix the filesystem problem
<helgedk> Since noone replied yet, this is my best shot
<yokomo> having some trouble with network-manager-gnome
<ataq> helgedk: whats the prob?
<yokomo> I have the package installed, I have my ipw 3945 working, I see nothing in the system tray for network manager
<helgedk> the ext3 journal keeps corrupting whenever I write data on one of my new SATA drives (400gb)
<dawkirst> ProN00b, you hit the nail on the head there. I'm actually a pretty likeable guy. And I an in awe at your abillity to judge people's common sense over a few lines of text so accurately! It's absolutely awesome - If you'd write a book, I'd buy it.
<yokomo> in system->preferences-> sessions, I see nm-applet --sm-disable running
<helgedk> after a minute or so it screws up and is remounted read-only
<ataq> helgedk: My advise is, backup your stuff and reformat, because there is more to that than kernel anyways
<playa_> Hi, i've got sound problems, master volume/channel in general don't work, though sound does. (I use ALSA 1.11 , onboard-sound, ATI-IXP, Ubuntu 6.10). I'm new to GNU/Linux
<ataq> helgedk: do you hae permissions set to the files
<yokomo> any ideas on how to get network-manager working properly?
<Doow> playa_: could be that your master volume is set to the wrong device, rightclick it and choose preferences
<rgg> hello,I downloaded an aMSN autopackage from...well,the amsn website.i changed the permissions and ran it,but i forgot to delete the old version of amsn from synaptic.so,it didn't install.then i deleted the old amsn and now it just won't run.
<ataq> _MMA_: try the repo one just to see is there a difference, shouldnt be tho
<helgedk> I tried reformating, even replaced the drive
<DreamerHxC> my comp gets freezed just after logon screen and I get this with ATI and with nVIDIA videocards too, do u have any idea please?
<rgg> nautilus is calling it a "script shell",i try to run it and it just doesn't,and when i run it on terminal,i get no "text" there,terminal opens and just closes right away.
<ataq> rgg: unistall them and reinstall. . . .
<helgedk> ok... but one of the drives is completely new
<helgedk> I'm trying to do backup on that one, but it produces the same error as the old one
<helgedk> yeah, some are root
<helgedk> but I'm copying via root
<helgedk> It also happens when writing new files
<Doow> playa_: there's a console program called alsamixer that you could try also
<rgg> ataq: uninstall what?
<ProN00b> dawkirst, no, you misunderstood me there, that is exactly the problem, i can't judge you from those lines, and if you craft them like that i can do so even less but that doesn't really matter... what matters is how you behaved in here, even if that doesn not reflect your real chacter
<ataq> rgg: aMSN. . . .
<Slart> ataq: hmm.. how can I see what version the different packages install.. it's not in the description..
<rgg> ataq: i've done that
<rgg> ataq: read my message :)
<ataq> Slart: Type in nVidia
<_MMA_> ataq: I will. Right now its a choice between games and Beryl. :)
<Doow> playa_: if I understood right that it's just your volume control that has no effect and your sound works otherwise
<helgedk> I'm trying to copy the backup again now
<playa_> Doow: it's set to ATI-IXP, thats correct afaik
<ataq> Slart: delete .amsn and reinstall so
<helgedk> same error!
<helgedk> grrr
<playa_> Doow: yes
<helgedk> Ok, I'm lost now
<ataq> _MMA_: Check out Fedora core 6, i moved for some probs, and everything just works! XGL perfect! Nvidia Sorted!
<ataq> rgg: delete .amsn and reinstall so
<playa_> Doow: In some progs with inbuilt sound control, i can change the output volume, but the Master Volume, etc does nothing...
<yokomo> can anyone help me with network-manager?
<rgg> ataq: no way :P
<wilee85> !ivtv
<ubotu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<wilee85> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Doow> playa_: don't really know then, try changing the volume with alsamixer to see if it's working at all
<rgg> ataq: .amsn is sacred here :P
<A[D] minS> !glx
<ataq> rgg: well maybe thats why you cant get things to work . .
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<A[D] minS> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ataq> rgg: are you afraid to lose contacts?
<_MMA_> ataq: I might set up a game partition with it. I cant really move because Im developing Ubuntu Studio. Need Edgy/Feisty around. ;)
<dawkirst> ProN00b, I guess you're right. I appologize for spamming (I'm new to this thing, and I don't know the channel policies, yet) and thank you for replying.
<helgedk> Is there no option left but to use ext2 now?
<ataq> _MMA_ I use edgy on my laptop, and I moved t FC6 for gaming and my server
<rgg> ataq: contacts,smileys,logs,webcam logs...
<Jural> I can only launch gdm or x from single user mode, when I start the system regular The screen blur's after a few seconds loading GDM, this also locks all terminals. GDM log reports a error not being able to open security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicey <- this folder does not exist
<_MMA_> ataq: What GFX driver on FC6?
<ataq> rgg: well contacts will automatically be redownload by msn server.... and you can get the smileys again... and logs! who needs msn chat logs!
<ProN00b> dawkirst, ok, so your box freezing only when you leave it alone (when the screensaver would normally kick in) ?
<rgg> ataq: me :)
<ataq> _MMA_ : its called mod-nvidia, its gr5eat, easy to install, just yum install mod-nvidia
<wijnand> dawkirst: and here i was thinking common sense would get you by in the "channel policies" thing..
<ataq> rgg: good luck getting running so! :)
<rgg> ataq: the emoticon was unneeded in my last message,ignore it please
<woofer> does anyone know why i can't see my satat harddisk on step 5 of install?
<_MMA_> ataq: I mean is it a official nVidia driver and what version is it? :)
<woofer> sata*
<rgg> ataq: now,how deleting .amsn will make an autopackage run?
<GionnyBoss> hi all!
<pradeep> hello
<ataq> _MMA_ : no its not, but it works brilliant. I have quake 4 and there was no differnce to that of the prop driver in performance
<Jural> help? anyone?
<_MMA_> ataq: Nice.
<ataq> rgg: download the .deb and dpkg -i amsnname
<dawkirst> wijnand, ok, you got me there buddy...I did it on purpose...I'm a bad person.
<GionnyBoss> I have just installed Samba... on Fedora Core I had a GUI to configure Samba in an easy way under System -> Amministration, but I can't see it here in Ubuntu... is there a package to install to have this feature?
<ataq> _MMA_ : ubuntu is great but its not living up to certain promises thats why i left
<wijnand> dawkirst: admitting it is the first step.
<_MMA_> ataq: PM?
<yokomo> so, no one can help me with network-manager?
<woofer> help please!
<GionnyBoss> hey gus, sorry... I think I found it on my own... there's a package xubuntu-system-tools :) ok sorry for asking withouth trying a little bit more on my own :P
<DreamerHxC> what's the problem if I get when glxinfo: "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display :0.0"???
<woofer> Installer is not finding my hard disk
<dawkirst> ProN00b, I will first try disabling the screensaver -- if the proplem prevails, I'll ask again ;)
<saimu0> OHHHHHHHHHHHKAAAAAAAAAAAAAY  i now have a problem with my resolution  im using a via 8000 card and my res has gone low again,   can anyone tell me what the code is to do the  "in terminal installation of drivers" i cant remember and cant find it on the Ubuntu website.
<helgedk> I'm not even sure if ext2 works
<helgedk> But I think it does...
<helgedk> I wonder how this could happen. My server worked perfectly for months, now it screws up my drives and files are lost :(
<helgedk> I wasn't even home when the error started to occur.
<helgedk> So I haven't been messing around. No crashes either
<helgedk> It just suddenly stopped working.
<helgedk> interesting... the copying is doing fine now!
<helgedk> I omitted some directories
<helgedk> no... now it crashed again :(
<helgedk> damn it
<helgedk> ...reformat again
<LjL> !enter | helgedk
<ubotu> helgedk: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<saimu0> ISSUE with a VIA video card,  anyone here can help?
<yokomo> I installed edgy on my dell laptop with a ipw3945 and it works  out of the box, but I want to install network-manager-gnome and it doesn't seem to display in the system panel.  do I have to disable the native edgy support and use ndiswrapper to get around this or is there something else I could try?  I am a little lost and googling an answer just brings up people that got this working but now HOW they got it working.
<iturk> hi there after i add a user using adduser -system ateos and then usermod -password xxxxx | then i cannot do login with this user why is that ?
<Sobko> ahhhh ngantukk
<dawkirst> Cheers guys. No hard feelings. Sorry about the lack of common sense and spamming.
<bruenig> yokomo, from the network-manager-gnome description it appears to say that it will run in the tray.
<yokomo> bruenig: correct, it is running however not displaying
<bruenig> yokomo, you have a tray right?
<iturk> any ideas about user creation in ubuntu ??
<yokomo> in sessions, it is listed as nm-applet --sm-disable
<LjL> iturk: specifically?
<yokomo> bruenig: yes, I do have a tray
<iturk> hi there after i add a user using adduser -system ateos and then usermod -password xxxxx | then i cannot do login with this user why is that ?
<helgedk> is there anyone who have any idea how I can fix my ext3 filesystem problem? Any way to reinstall something that might be corrupting it? I already reinstalled e2fstools, e2fslibs and tried an older kernel. Any special parameters for mkfs.ext3 to make it work?It worked so far, but suddenly both of the 400gb SATA drives keeps failing.
<bruenig> yokomo, right click on the panel. Go to add to panel, and then pick from that list of applets
<wrzask_> helgedk, What kind of failure is that?
<agent> is it possible to assign a shortcut to shutdown (not the logout menu)?
<yokomo> bruenig: there isn
<iturk> LjL: other think why is there a useradd and adduser command ??
<yokomo> t a network-manager listed
<helgedk> it looks like the ext3 journal get corrupted randomly when I write to the disk
<damoek> connect
<damoek> connect -laeta.zoite.net
<damoek> join
<helgedk> wrzask_: I've reformated many times now
<damoek> join laeta.zoite.net
<LjL> iturk, you normally want to use "adduser" on an Ubuntu system, it is more complete. anyway, i'm not sure system users are *supposed* to have a password set...?
<LjL> iturk: (and i normally use "passwd" to set passwords)
<inFw> Hello. I have acquired recently a laptop with an ATI x1600 graphics board. I'm using edgy and would like to know how to install the required drivers. Would someone please point me to some howto or something? (ps - my goal is to eventually install xgl, I've heard there are some conflicts with some drivers?)
<helgedk> wrzask_: In dmesg it starts with this error: [42951343.870000]  EXT3-fs error (device sda5): ext3_new_block: Allocating block in system zone - blocks from 80183299, length 1
<ataq> anyone trying out Debian GNU/HURD?
<iturk> LjL: i would like to login with that user how can i do it ?
<LjL> iturk: "su - ateos" from another user
<LjL> iturk: if you actually want to login, and use it as a normal user, i don't think you should create a system user
<LjL> iturk: create a regular user instead
<helgedk> I would really like journaling on my filesystem, as it takes AGES to do an fsck if the system crashes (e.g. during power shortages)
<iturk> LjL: hmmm so i would like to create a user that can also uses su command to have root privileges is that possible ??
<LjL> iturk: what's wrong with using sudo?
<helgedk> But ext3 just wont work
<iturk> LjL: it says you are not a system user
<LjL> iturk: that's just because you must add yourself as a member of group "admin", i think
<LjL> iturk: only members of "admin" can use sudo to get root by default. so, "adduser <username> admin"
<dcwChris> anyone here know C programming or is there a better channel for that?
<Whtiger> dcwChris, #c?
<iturk> ok so i need to do two thinks create a normal user then add it to the group admin !!
<helgedk> wrzask_: This happens on both drives.
<Zylche> #alphabet-programming
<Zylche> :P
<dcwChris> plain C print f specifically
<ProN00b> dcwChris, ##c
<ProN00b> (really with two #)
<Zylche> I heard ##c floods a lot.
<Whtiger> oh yeah, it has two #..
<Whtiger> Hey, perl keeps giving me "perl: warning: Setting locale failed."
<LjL> iturk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<dcwChris> I am trying to print 4 hex digits with leading zeros but don't know formating syntax.
<Quinn_Storm> dcwChris: man printf
<hc`> i need some help with nVidia FX5200PCI and (X)Ubuntu
<ProN00b> Whtiger, i got the same when dist upgrading, someone told me it wasn't dangerous
<dcwChris> o, that is the group name thanks
<wijnand> hc` that number sounds eerily familiar... modules won't load?
<LjL> iturk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#head-3f8a7e5ae5fe6b048ffecef0bf38c811eede7aec
<hc`> wijnand: yeah
<mamonassassina> ok,i downloaded the .tar.bz2 on the amsn website.and on ./configure,it says...
<Whtiger> ProN00b, I didn't think it was dangerous.. but I run perl scripts as cronjobs.
<mamonassassina> configure: error: libpng is required
<dcwChris> I have a whole C programming book and have been working for a half hour with %4.0X but no leading zeros
<mamonassassina> this.
<mamonassassina> what is it?and how can i solve that problem?
<hc`> something like that. works perfect with the 5.10 Live CD, but not with the 6.06
<dcwChris> no C programmers here?
<wijnand> hc` nor 6.10 i hear
<dcwChris> I am currently programming under both MS Windows and Ubuntu.
<Whtiger> dcwChris, it's printf.
<ProN00b> dcwChris, go to ##c -_-
<dcwChris> I got the printf function just need the format syntax.
<dcwChris> using the C bible but have not found a specific example of this.
<MinceR> hi
<MinceR> the pypanel package seems to lack /usr/bin/pypanel
<dcwChris> thank you to all that tried to help.
<helgedk> Maybe I should disable the diskcache on my 2 SATA drives to fix the problem - how do I do that?
<iturk> LjL: thanks for the help
<hc`> wijnand: hmm. but is it safe to use 5.10? The machine is an old PII 400mhz or so, with dualboot (windows and ubuntu). No advanced programs etc, just firefox, gaim/amsn, xchat and gedit. and thunderbird. a machine my cousin can play with
<Jural> can anyone give me a hand with my GDM problem?
<omkar86> hi i want to write c programs, what should i install?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell omkar86 about build-essential | omkar86, you have a private message from Ubotu
<BeBraw> is there a GNOME based DVB player for edgy eft?
<designdream> ahh... i broke /usr/bin/tail what package contains it?
<omkar86> no i don't want to compile any big software, i want to write my own programs with some graphical IDE
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell designdream about apt-file | designdream, you have a private message from Ubotu
<EDevil> designdream, dpkg -S /usr/bin/tail
<LjL> yeah, that too
<helgedk> Does anyone know how to disable diskcache? I'm using a SATA RAID controller
<LjL> and, coreutils anyway
<helgedk> with 2 drives
<omkar86> i want ide like turbo c++
<LjL> !code | omkar86
<ubotu> omkar86: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<hc`> why isn't nano in Terminal-based?
<omkar86> ok thanlk you
<gpled> has anyone tried gnash?
<boink> naw
<SinnerG> anyone know of a ide like visual studio where I can put breakpoints in the sourcecode and stuff?
<designdream> dpkg -S /usr/bin/tail
<boink> I'm still using Flash 7.0
<dv5237_> hc`: what do you mean?
<Quinn_Storm> I can't even view homestar runner with gnash
<LjL> hc`: because that's not the same as the "editors" factoid, it's more geared towards IDEs. though it's arguable, for sure
<designdream> ahh! wrong screen sorry
<LjL> !editors | hc`
<ubotu> hc`: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<boink> Flash 9 crashes everything
<Lelop> !code | Lelop
<ubotu> Lelop: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<mamonassassina> configure: error: libpng is required
<mamonassassina> while i try to ./configure amsn0.96
<LjL> !msg the bot | Lelop
<ubotu> Lelop: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<mamonassassina> what is that?
<gpled> i think i dont like adobe
<mamonassassina> how can i solve that problem?
<hc`> LjL: ah, I understand
<omkar86> yeah is flash development possible in linux?
<Lelop> sorry, LjL
<mamonassassina> what should i install?
<mamonassassina> i have tcl8.5 and tk8.5 as well
<LjL> mamonassassina: sudo apt-get install libpng-dev
<selinuxium_> mamonassassina: install libpng3-dev
<selinuxium_> mamonassassina: What are you trying to build?
<mamonassassina> selinuxium_: amsn 0.96
<LjL> selinuxium_: amsn 0.96
<mamonassassina> and now i need libjpeg. apt-get install libjpeg-dev?
<omkar86> can we develop in flash in linux?
<LjL> omkar86: afraid not. perhaps using WINE
<Whtiger> So, how so I solve "perl: warning: Setting locale failed."?
<omkar86> ok
<selinuxium_> mamonassassina: do    sudo apt-get build-dep amsn   in a terminal to install all dependecies..
<mamonassassina> selinuxium_: oh,that's great
<LjL> mamonassassina: and read Ubotu's factoid
<LjL> (and the link it contains, that is)
<MinceR> bytez
<selinuxium_> mamonassassina: you can do that for ones that are already in the repos.
<selinuxium_> mamonassassina: NP :)
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, how can I downgrade thunderbird to the last older version?
<mamonassassina> LjL: read it,and i'm reading the link
<boink> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<boink> meaning .. downgrading any software is useless
<ragamuffin> Is there a nog-graphical  way to install ubutnu alternate cd?
<ragamuffin> I mean non-graphical
<boink> is the install even graphical?
<boink> it's based on an old debian install
<LjL> hm, no, on the alternate CD, it is not
<ragamuffin> boink: yes
<LjL> ragamuffin: no
<gpled> boink: all mine have been gui
<boink> the ubuntu install off the live cd is very graphical
<boink> whatever you think a gui is
<LjL> yes but the question was about the Alternate CD
<gpled> boink: how do you install with out gui?
<snype> i didnt realize that
<LjL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<m_0_r_0_n> boink, the new thunderbird contains a very dangerous bug! Downgrading to an older stable release can be usefull
<gpled> !gui
<boink> if there's a bug, there's an ubuntu security patch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<ragamuffin> but it fails to respond on my 256 mb ram system
<boink> I installed that patch on dapper
<gpled> !phishing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phishing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omkar86> sometimes ubuntu live desktop cd install runs very slow on even 256MB ram, in tht case alternate cd is best option
<boink> I installed kubuntu on the alternate CD, worked fine
<snype> really- i just recommended it to my uncle w/ 256 ram :-/
<LjL> ragamuffin: well, with 256Mb, even the Desktop CD should run well, so with the Alternate CD, memory is certainly not a problem
<boink> no need for a mouse
<snype> alright sweet
<Whtiger> Hellooo, does anyone know how to help me with my locale problem?
<snype> sure
<snype> !locale
<boink> snype: use kubuntu
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mamonassassina> now,look what happened after i did sudo make install and tried to open amsn: (let me pastebin it)
<boink> damm .. sorry, I mean xubuntu.
<snype> boink-- i use ubuntu
<ragamuffin> LjL: Desktop faild miserably
<boink> kubuntu is too much bloat for 256meg ram
<snype> boink-- gnome > kde imho
<ragamuffin> and then I downloaded alternate version
<ragamuffin> that also is not responding with its graphical interface
<boink> I installed xubuntu on an old laptop, I just made the mistake installing edgy
<boink> should have installed dapper instead
<LjL> ragamuffin, i honestly doubt that either failed because of RAM shortage. did you verify the CDs?
<ragamuffin> LjL: yes
<boink> ragamuffin: you see it's not the "Live CD"
<mamonassassina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33689/
<LjL> ragamuffin: what kind of miserable failure do you get on the desktop CD?
<omkar86> i experienced slow install of kubuntu also, then i mounted some swap the install was more smooth than at first
<boink> the Live CD can freeze up
<mamonassassina> very strange,i just installed tcl8.5 and tk8.5
<RossW> hi
<gpled> yah, edgy seems like a mistake
<ragamuffin> LjL: at first it was live and install combined
<boink> edgy is like worse than debian sid
<RossW> could anybody tell me how to rename a Mounted Drive, i have mounted a Fat32 drive and it has a weird name
<dark_light> hello, i am in a amd64 environment and want to build i386 deb packages with the ati-driver-installer.. i saw the listpkg and the installer actually can produce packages from x86_64 and x86 architectures
<boink> RossW: look in the /etc/fstab
<dark_light> is there any trick i can use?
<gpled> it is to bad. i had high hopes for edgy. 6.06 was a real nice distro
<omkar86> boink: do u find any prblm with xmms in edgy?
<ragamuffin> how much time can a memtest take?
<RossW> i have done and the drive is called /Storage as i named it but on my desktop and in the file browser its called _PNG followed by a weird symbol
<LjL> ragamuffin: weeks, if you let it run
<dark_light> with suse, i can specify SuSE/SUSE93-IA32 or SuSE/SLED10-AMD64, but with ubuntu i found no option for this
<boink> xmms with edgy? that should work fine
<LjL> ragamuffin: the longer you let it run, the higher probability it has of finding a failure
<ragamuffin> LjL: I should stop it midway?
<RossW> How to fix a strange name of a mounted drive on your desktop and file browser but in fstab it is the correct name of the  drive?
<ragamuffin> LjL: is it any good to run it?
<LjL> ragamuffin: 10 minutes rules out obvious failures (stuck bits). things like 1/2 hours can rules out intermittent but fairly constant failures. for subtler stuff, at least 24 hours i'd say
<omkar86> boink:i upgraded to edgy using gui update tool, I can't see any text in xmms windows
<boink> then try at the prompt: which xmms
<boink> otherwise, do a dpkg -l|grep xmms
<LjL> ragamuffin: it's almost always a good idea to run a memtest.
<gpled> RossW: what kind of strange names are you getting?
<LjL> ragamuffin: and yeah, when you're "convinced enough" that your RAM is OK, just reset the computer
<omkar86> boink:the same happened with debian when i did apt-get dist upgrade from sarge to sid
<boink> heh .. you upgraded to sid and edgy? you must like pain and agony
<ragamuffin> what does that test mean? checking memory modules?
<tonyyarusso> I'd like to access IRC from school, but my university's wireless network only has ports open for http, https, and a couple others.  I have a server machine at home that could be used as a part of the solution, as well as a very configurable router.  Could someone tell me how to get access to IRC if I can only use ports for https and the like, using irssi, ssh, screen, etc.?
<RossW> gpled: _PNG followed by a werid symbol that looks like a box with to 0s a 1 and an A
<omkar86> i can;t see any text in xmms dialogues, tha main windows are just fine
<boink> you could try webchat.xs4all.nl
<boink> or see if you can use ssh from your school, so you can make a ssh connection to your favourite account
<mjr> tonyyarusso, you can tell your ssh server to listen to any port that is open in your school wlan
<LjL> ragamuffin, yes. it writes stuff to RAM, then reads it back, and check that it matches what it had written. it uses "smart" bit patterns to make possible failure more evident. but keep in mind that RAM can fail very subtly -- you can have a bit stay set correctly for a day, and then suddenly change state
<gpled> RossW: wow, that is strange.  never seen that before
<mamonassassina> so,from the beginning.
<boink> I used ssh in Tunisia and China with much web censureship, works great :)
<mjr> tonyyarusso, though, as a primary solution, I suggest asking them to open the ssh port, it's just stupid to block
<mamonassassina> i am compiling amsn
<PumpkinPie> noooo
<mamonassassina> or...i compiled it
<PumpkinPie> dont sppaamm me
<tonyyarusso> mjr: So if I tell ssh to connect to 143 or whatever it is, the _outgoing_ port will be that as well?
<mamonassassina> and when trying to open it,i get this:
<LjL> ragamuffin: but, for the really broken RAM modules, memtest will tell you within 10 minutes usually
<mamonassassina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33689/
<fnf> Hello, has anyone compiled the latest kernel (2.6.18.3) ? I'm having a few make errors here.
<boink> you can try to pipe the ssh connection through port 80 as well
<RossW> gpled: ive re-installed ubuntu 3 or 4 times and it still has a strange name but the name varies
<LjL> PumpkinPie: ?
<tonyyarusso> mjr: Yeah....they aren't too bright.  I already tried the intelligent method.
<ragamuffin> LjL: I see, thanks
<helgedk> disabling write cache on my SATA drives didn't work either
<fnf> anyone ? the build errors seem to be common, but I wonder if this is Ubuntu-related ?
<gpled> RossW: this on 6.10?
<Setzer`> hi
<RossW> 6.06
<pur-angst`> hey
<in4mer> sup?
<tbaur> hello
<mjr> tonyyarusso, bummer. On the client, you can spesify a nonstandard port with -p; on the server, add a line "Port whatever" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<RossW> gpled: i think its 6.06, dapper drake
<ragamuffin> Strangely, the first time I installed alternate version I had no graphical user interface. I had failed with the desktop version. I doubt that alternate version took the edit partition thingly from the desktop version and worked for me.
<gpled> RossW: run the check cd test
<tonyyarusso> mjr: I'll give that a shot - thanks.
<RossW> gpled: how do i do that? sorry im a newbie
<in4mer> ok
<pur-angst`> not sure
<Setzer`> secret
<tonyyarusso> mjr: Oh - can the server listen to both the standard and nonstandard port at the same time?
<helgedk> I'm completely blank
<gpled> RossW: just boot up the cd like an install, but look at the options.  one says something like check the cd
<protocol1> how do I extract a .tgx file?
<protocol1> via console?
<mjr> tonyyarusso, yes, that's why I didn't tell you to replace the old Port line ;)
<RossW> ooh, i already did that before installing
<levander> You know how you can use xvidtune and xrandr to move the X desktop around on the monitor a little?  Anybody know how I can do the same thing with gdm?
<LjL> ragamuffin, what do you mean, you had no graphical user interface? there's something i'm missing here. the Alternate CD has a text-mode only interface; it's got dialogs and all, but it all runs in text-mode. is that what you mean there with "graphical user interface"?
<tonyyarusso> mjr: Aah.  perfect
<protocol1> .tgz file
<gpled> RossW: i would run memtest after that.  you do it the same way
<RossW> gpled: its a partition on my hard drive, fat32 format which i created so that both linux and windows can access
<ragamuffin> LjL: I am confused
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell protocol1 about tar | protocol1, you have a private message from Ubotu
<mamzers555> protocol1; man tar
<ragamuffin> then I must have named my cds wrongly
<LjL> ragamuffin, in other words, if you have a Gnome desktop when you load your Alternate CD, then it's not the Alternate CD :-D
<RossW> gpled: my other partition is ok which is my actual windowsXP install partition that has the correct name (WindowsXP)
<gpled> RossW: make sure you install windows before ubuntu
<RossW> i did
<ragamuffin> LjL: I had the options, 1. graphical 2. safe graphical etc
<RossW> gpled: i formatted the partition in windows
<nox-Hand> Hey
<RossW> gpled: also tryed formatting in linux
<ragamuffin> but the dekstop version had oem etc
<LjL> ragamuffin: that looks like the Desktop CD, not the Alternate CD. the Alternate will just process to a text-mode install
<gpled> RossW: you got me on this one.  i have never seen anything like that.  6.06 is real stable
<nox-Hand> Whats the 6.10 kernel image name? Like, 606 was Casper
<RossW> gpled: i tried googling and no results on my problem
<LjL> ragamuffin: i don't know about OEM
<harryfather> when i try to boot edgy i386 on my dual-core gateway, it doesnt recognize the cd drive
<RossW> gpled: could it be the acutal name that im using for the mount?
<mamonassassina> God.can someone help me out with that in a private conversation?
<gpled> RossW: is their a LUG near you?
<RossW> gpled: LUG?
<gpled> !LUG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LUG - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mamonassassina> i am having lots of problems with amsn.
<gpled> Linux User Group LUG
<harryfather> it asks to load the modules from a floppy or a cdrom
<RossW> i dont know, just my pc has linux on it
<gpled> http://www.linux.org/groups/
<RossW> no there isnt one near me
<LjL> ragamuffin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions <- if it looks like this, it's the Desktop CD, not the Alternate CD
<nox-Hand> Anyone?
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<saquib> I have an AMD64 3500+ (K8) CPU.. im currently using the 386 kernel, would using the K7 kernel give me better performance???
<mamonassassina> ok,now i downloaded tcl and tk 8.5 from a .tar.gz
<nox-Hand> !ask kernel name 6.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kernel name 6.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mamonassassina> i try tar -vzxf on it and...
<nox-Hand> See, noone know..
<mamonassassina> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<mamonassassina> tar: Child returned status 1
<LjL> !botabuse | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<nox-Hand> LjL, Abuse, eh?
<nox-Hand> Thanks -_-
<RossW> i need serious help concerning a mounted partition, if anybody could help me in private that would be greatly appreciated
<nox-Hand> I was asking it a damn question!
<ragamuffin> LjL: Ubuntu 6.06 i3, which is it?
<mamonassassina> nox-Hand: you're the Michael Jackson of the bots.
<nox-Hand> mamonassassina, What the? o_O
<hopping> hello someone please help me on setting up the proxy in terminal, so i can be able to do apt-get update and apt-get install
<nox-Hand> mamonassassina, I just need an answer for my one single question.
<mamonassassina> nox-Hand: a joke.
<mamonassassina> nox-Hand: think about it
<nox-Hand> mamonassassina, Thanks... I did not abuse it, though!
<LjL> nox-Hand: using the bot randomly, without knowing if a factoid you ask about actually exists, is abuse. you can find out about the bot in a private query with it
<ragamuffin> Ubuntu 6.06. 1  i3 exacty
<LjL> ragamuffin: that doesn't tell me much i'm afraid
<RossW> LjL: you seem to know quite a bit about ubuntu, could you possibly help me when you have time?
<nox-Hand> LjL, I would disagree. thats not knowing the way of using the bot. Not abuse. Its misuse.
<LjL> !bot | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gpled> RossW: do you live in Pontypridd?
<LjL> nox-Hand: ok - that's why i pointed you to the !botabuse factoid in the first place: it tells you to "Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots"
<RossW> i live in England
<xor_> How do I disable the desired sound card, if I have two, one onboard and another PCI?
<ragamuffin> LjL: yes, the image you pointed corresponds my last tried (and failed) version
<gpled> RossW: where in England?
<nox-Hand> Right.
<pitti> nox-Hand: ok, 'casper' is a package that creates a live system environment; it has nothing to do with the kernel, or a parituclar Ubuntu version
<gpled> RossW: see if i can find a lug for you
<RossW> gpled: rochdale
<mamonassassina> does anyone know where can i GET tcl8.5 and tk8.5?
<pitti> nox-Hand: what do you mean with 'kernel image name'?
<RossW> gpled: im 14 so it would have to be in walking distance
<nox-Hand> pitti, The liveCD package then.
<mamonassassina> there is a thousand people here,someone has to know :P
<LjL> ragamuffin: this is a standard i386 Alternate CD: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso    and this is a Desktop CD: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<nox-Hand> pitti, The one required to boot the installer via command line. Instead of casper, what then?
<hopping> hello someone please help me on setting up the proxy in terminal, so i can be able to do apt-get update and apt-get install.
<saquib>  I have an AMD64 3500+ (K8) CPU.. im currently using the 386 kernel, would using the K7 kernel give me better performance???
<LjL> mamonassassina, not from the repos, since they seem to have only up to 8.4. which, for what i'm concerned, means i would not even attempt to install 8.5
<mamonassassina> LjL: hm,so,what i should do is make amsn run with 8.4
<user-land> how do you remove red eyes from pictures you take ?
<mamonassassina> LjL: how? :P
<pitti> nox-Hand: erm, slowly; you have an alternate or desktop CD?
<CarinArr> hey.. i'm a bit puzzled.. all of a sudden my sound is all very quiet, even when alsamixer, the audio controller in the player, and my speaker controller are both set to full volume
<protocol1> i love my laptop cooler
<CarinArr> does anyone know what the culprit may be?
<LjL> mamonassassina: why not make life simpler and use the packaged version of amsn?
<mamonassassina> LjL: autopackage won't run,and repos have up to 0.95
<Doow> user-land: that'd be #gimp on GIMPNet =)
<levander> To run lm-sensors, I need some module w83627ehf that isn't on my system.  Anybody can tell me where to find it?
<saquib>  I have an AMD64 3500+ (K8) CPU.. im currently using the 386 kernel, would using the K7 kernel give me better performance???
<user-land> thanks, doow, so they finally implemented this feature ?
<LjL> mamonassassina: let me give it a crack
<PupenoR> Hello.
<Doow> user-land: finally, you have always been able to do it, if you want to do it completely automatically I wouldn't know, but I don't think so
<PupenoR> Does anybody know about those service where you can upload and download files without registration ?
<Toma-> levander: should be in linux-image package... just run 'sudo modprobe w83627ehf'
<Toma-> PupenoR: no?
<Doow> user-land: should be a ? after finally there
<PupenoR> Toma-: ?
<ryanakca> shorewall vs fiaif vs uif. Which one do I install
<gpled> RossW: http://www.linux.org/groups/united_kingdom/england.html
<mamonassassina> LjL: as i told someone on the channel some minutes ago,i ran autopackage but forgot to uninstall the old version from amsn.and autopackage couldn't install.then,i uninstalled amsn with synaptic but it was too late i guess,autopackage won't run anymore
<Doow> user-land: either way, #gimp is probably a much better place to ask =)
<user-land> doow, i am looking for an easy way to remove red eyes from my albums.
<hopping> hello someone please help me on setting up the proxy in terminal, so i can be able to do apt-get update and apt-get install
<LjL> mamonassassina: nice messing up ;)
<gpled> RossW: would try to get ahold of one of those lugs.  see if they know someone in your town
<mamonassassina> LjL: yeah.
<LjL> mamonassassina: uhm, here the ./configure seems to be happy with tcl 8.4 - don't know about the actual make yet
<mamonassassina> LjL: and where did you get it?
<Doow> user-land: hmm.. appearantly there's a #gimp-user channel that might be better suited, seems #gimp is for development
<gpled> RossW: one thing you could try, just as a test.  try installing ubuntu on the whole hard drive with out windows.  see if the problem stays
<LjL> mamonassassina, i just typed "sudo apt-get build-dep amsn"
<mamonassassina> LjL: oh,and about the autopackage,am i f**ed?
<Toma-> mamonassassina: youre building amsn too?
<mamonassassina> Toma-: i built it
<LjL> mamonassassina: don't know. i'm not going to try an autopackage, not really
<|Lord_Zoo|> #join #fedora
<gpled> RossW: did you try and split the hard drive to make room for ubuntu?
<Toma-> with tk8.5?
<mamonassassina> Toma-: with tcl and tk8.5
<mamonassassina> Toma-: look what happened when i tried to run it.
<Toma-> same ;)
<LjL> mamonassassina: for the record, i compiled amsn successfully, and it runs
<mamonassassina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33689/
<mamonassassina> LjL: 0.96?
<LjL> mamonassassina: yes.
<markstos> I've published a comparison of Mandriva 2007 vs. Ubuntu Edgy. Generally, I found Edgy to be better: http://www.richmondcomputes.org/blog/mark/mandriva_2007_vs_ubuntu_edgy
<mamonassassina> LjL: with tcl8.4?well,maybe i should point amsn to wish8.4 instead of 8.5
<user-land> thanks doow
<Toma-> mamonassassina: sounds like your not using the right wish...
<mamonassassina> Toma-: yeah
<Doow> user-land: np, hope you find a good solution
<mamonassassina> LjL: when i got a segmentation fault i did that,but i can't find amsn configuration file anymore.
<LjL> mamonassassina: wget http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/amsn/amsn-0.96.tar.bz2 ; tar xf amsn-0.96.tar.bz2 ; cd amsn-0.96/ ; sudo apt-get build-dep amsn ; ./configure ; make ; ./amsn
<RossW> gpled:no, i formatted the drive, installed windows, created 4 partitions, 1 with windowsXP on formatted in NTFS which i can mount fine but do not wish the write 2, i had 1 fat32 partition which is blank which i am having the strange name thing with and the 2 blank partitions, 1 which i installed ubuntu (formatted in ext3) and the final partition is the linux swap
<LjL> mamonassassina: this procedure works fine here. not sure exactly how you've tried to complicate your life ;)
<user-land> still i think there a much more ubuntu users looking for this then gimp users, because gimp is neither good for albums nor simple enough for most users.
<hopping> someone please help me on setting up the proxy in terminal, so i can be able to do apt-get update and apt-get install
<Toma-> i love compiling fresh + sxc apps like amsn
<mamonassassina> LjL: let me try that
<LjL> hopping: export HTTP_PROXY=whatever
<Toma-> compiled and runs super here
<ryanakca> fiaif vs shorewall vs uif vs guarddog vs ferm. Which should I install?
<LjL> hopping: also, to be sure, export http_proxy=whatever
<hopping> LjL: i did that too, still when i do apt-update it says unable to resolv the urls
<spiekey> hello!
<LjL> hopping: unable to *resolve*? that seems like a DNS problem. does "nslookup www.google.com" work?
<spiekey> i need to install the zaptel drivers (ztdummy) for timing. Whats the package called?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell spiekey about packages | spiekey, you have a private message from Ubotu
<RossW> gpled: hmm i just discovered something.... with my other drive it displays the size in GB and the says the name i have it mounted as, if i dont have it mounted it just says the size of the drive but with the drive i am struggling with it doesnt say the size of the drive it says "_PNG"
<dennister> hello everyone, and especially anyone who could help me with udev rules :)
<hopping> LjL: nslookup and ping is blocked by calbe operator, but i set the proxies in firefox working fine
<dennister> lol...not having much luck troubleshooting this here
<LjL> hopping: i see... but i'm afraid apt-get will still try to use DNS for resolving, even if it's going through a proxy
* spiekey want LjL to know what he would not be here if he would have found something in the package archives
<spiekey> :)
<lir1> i'm on 2.6.15-27-686, can i remove packages like linux-image-2.6.15-27-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386, linux-restricted-modules-386, linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 ?
<matahari> hi
<matahari> i have an usb-headset
<matahari> it works fine
<matahari> but
<hopping> LjL : can't i update respo and install packages thru gui tool under system --> administrator menu?
<LjL> spiekey, well, for a package like that, searching for "zaptel" can hardly fail. if it isn't there when you search at http://packages.ubuntu.com , it probably just means it isn't there
<matahari> i always have to switch to use it when i boot my computer
<LjL> !find zaptel
<ubotu> Found: zaptel, zaptel-source
<LjL> spiekey: could those above be it?
<matahari> i just want that it is used all the time, without setting anything at bootup
<LjL> hopping: yes, but i guess you'll have the same problem
<matahari> is this possible? and how?
<hopping> dang
<hopping> :S
<LjL> hopping: are you sure there isn't some local DNS server that you can connect to?
<marctt> i downloaded the mplayer , and got this error while playing it: Opening /dev/dvb/adapter0/audio0 DVB AUDIO DEVICE: No such file or directory
<spiekey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=zaptel&version=dapper&arch=i386  --> nope :) Not ztdummy in there
<marctt> where can i have this dvb audio device?
<marctt> anyone?
<LjL> spiekey: then that file's not packaged.
<justin_> How much space does a default Ubuntu install consume?
<LjL> spiekey: look at this however - http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=zaptel-source&version=warty&arch=all&page=2&number=50 - it's there as source
<hopping> LjL i am using home internet cable, on windows for browsing internet we need to set proxies, and for messengers we need to install ISA firewall client, obtaine DNS is auto
<LjL> (in warty ;)
<RossW> gpled: you still here?
<dennister> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<LjL> hopping: can you pastebin the full output of "sudo apt-get update" please?
<gpled> RossW: yep, chatting in #gnash
<RossW> any more ideas?
<hopping> LjL sure where to paste?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell hopping about paste | hopping, you have a private message from Ubotu
<gpled> RossW: are you doing this with 2 hard drives?
<RossW> 1 hard drive
<hopping> LjL ok wait a sec pls
<gpled> RossW: i would try the ubuntu only test
<RossW> the what test?
<gpled> RossW: just install ubuntu on the whole hard drive.  see if the problem goes away
<RossW> but then i wont have anything to mount lol
<mamzers555> question: how can i change the volume of the oss-mixer?
<mmmm> Uhm, what happen with the live-cd installer? It doesn't work. It drops me out of X-Window, dont know why... what log can provide me with some useful info?
<mamzers555> oss-sound is too loud
<mamzers555> how can i lower it
<RossW> its only this partition, the other one mounts fine, no problems
<justin_> mamzers555: Use Alsamixer gui.
<gpled> RossW: how did you make the partitions?
<justin_> Or the Ansi version, both are good :)
<RossW> when installing windows
<Munchkinguy> In the Launchpad Ubuntu support site, what is the difference between "Answered" and "Solved"
<Munchkinguy> ?
<mamzers555> justin_; this don't help, cause it is also
<mamzers555> *alsa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-216-227-118-248.fairpoint.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@204.16.146.149!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<iter> I can do route add default gw 123.123.123.123 to set my gateway
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<iter> where do I set it so it persists through reboots
<mmmm> Did anyone get kicked out from gnome to the login window again and again in the new ubuntu?
<hopping> LjL done
<mamzers555> where can i set the volume of the oss-sound?
<LjL> iter: add the line "gateway 123.123.123.123" to the appropriate entry in /etc/network/interfaces - weird gateway by the way =)
<LjL> hopping: URL please
<iter> LjL: ah thanks, should've guessed
<_MMA_> Hello guys. If I have a issue using the nVidia 9692 drivers in Edgy should I report it? As it might be an issue for Feisty?
<mmmm> damn, again! I hate it
<bruenig> mmmm, you hate what?
<fragalot> oi, friend of mine would like to know if he could recover files from his formatted harddisk from the ubuntu livecd?
<hopping> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36693/
<mmmm> bruenig: I get kicked out from gnome in the live-cd. I cant install ubuntu.
<Nookie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nookie> anyone who can help me out with edgy and ati
<bruenig> fragalot, the easiest way to do so is to put the ubuntu live cd. Have a usb thumbdrive. Mount the hard disk and then copy files over. IF it is formatted, that could be a big problem. But you could try
<LjL> hopping: uhm no, doesn't seem... page not found
<mmmm> I think it maybe something with my video card (voodoo3) but I'm not sure
<Nookie> have tryied to install the driver on edgy on 2 computers without success
<fragalot> bruenig: it's formatted.
<fragalot> bruenig: but aren't there file recovery programs?
<marctt> the problem is that i don t have the dvb audio device
<bruenig> fragalot, perhaps. None that I know of
<hopping> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33693/
<iter> hopping: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<hopping> i did
<mamonassassina> LjL: i did exactly what you told me to some minutes ago,it took forever to download,but...
<mamonassassina> LjL: same tcl error.
<hopping> i put my proxy server ip there
<Vaske_Car> is there any software that can create/make floppy images???
<LjL> hopping: ok, try "nslookup www.google.com 212.245.255.2"
<Renan_s2> Vaske_Car, dd
<Renan_s2> dd if=/dev/fd0 of=image.img
<dad> mom
<dad> i need help
<bruenig> !info fdutils
<ubotu> fdutils: Linux floppy utilities. In component main, is standard. Version 5.5-20060227-1 (edgy), package size 345 kB, installed size 968 kB
<dad> trying to get firefox 2.0 on ubuntu
<Vaske_Car> Renan_s2, second command is to create image, right?
<hopping> should i paste in pastebin?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell dad about firefox | dad, you have a private message from Ubotu
<LjL> hopping: nah just tell me if it's finding an address for google or not
<hopping> LjL no
<Wyvern|> hi
<Wyvern|> I'm trying to set up my ubuntu server as a samba print server, but can't seem to figure out how to install and setup printer drivers?
<fnf> Wyvern|: The default Ububtu installation tries to include as much driver as possible, so you should find no problem using your printer.
<hopping> LjL how to enable sshd service?
<dv5237_> hi im looking for a real time CLI based app that helps me 'find' wireless accespoints anyone know a package for ubuntu?
<LjL> hopping, in Firefox you have "Auto-detect proxy settings for this network", or "Automatix proxy configuration URL"?
<LjL> hopping: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fnf> Wyvern|: In case it doesn't, you'll need to download/compile the driver for it and load it as a module.
<hopping> LjL no in firefoz manual proxy setting
<LjL> dv5237_: apt-cache search find wireless
<Wyvern|> Well, the problem is not that my driver is missing, but that I have no clue as of how to start the printer configuration in the first place. :)
<Doow> How do I change what the default program for each filetype in the File Browser is?
<Wyvern|> all guides seem to be for the windowed version
<dv5237_> LjL: hehe ok :P
<Wyvern|> *desktop version
<fnf> Wyvern|: What'd you want to setup ? Page size, margin ? etc...
<Wyvern|> well, as of now I have just connected the printer.
<nilson> I just installed ubuntu-server on my server and I'm trying to install nfs through aptitude
<nilson> It says that ubuntu-standard must be removed because of dependencies
<Vaske_Car> How to write .img to floppy?
<nilson> how do I fix that
<fnf> Wyvern|: If you have any printing-aware apps handy, try to print something.
<dv5237_> LjL: doesnt help :s
<fnf> Wyvern|: In Ubuntu desktop, these may be Firefox, gedit, OO
<LjL> !info netdiscover | dv5237_
<ubotu> netdiscover: active/passive address scanner using arp requests. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3beta6-1 (edgy), package size 128 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Wyvern|> uuhm. Lynx? :P
<nilson> Anyone in here installed NFS?
<fnf> Wyvern|: Sure :-p
<Nookie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CoRnJuLiOx> join #hardware
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey is there an ubuntu equivalent to the recycle bin?
<Wyvern|> fnf: So ubuntu server should just set up and configure the printer the second it's plugged in, all by itself?
<nilson> Why would a package want to remove ubuntu-standard?
<LjL> hopping: you could try adding a line like Acquire::http::Proxy "http://address:port/";    to the APT configuration file... i'm not sure which file it is in Ubuntu however =) normally it would be /etc/apt/apt.conf, but Ubuntu has an /etc/apt/apt.conf.d directory
<sn9> CoRnJuLiOx: it's in the lower right corner of the screen
<Rossdokta> Hello you all...
<LjL> maybe you can add it to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu, but i don't really know if that's a good idea
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop | nilson
<ubotu> nilson: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<LjL> nilson: same reasoning i suppose
<grout> which command would create an ext3 filesystem on a partition?
<Nookie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sn9> grout: mkfs.ext3
<synic> grout: mke2fs -j
<LjL> grout: mkfs -t ext3
<synic> hah.
<grout> thanks
<fnf> Wyvern|: It should, there may be problem I'm not aware though. If your printer is an USB or compatible device, Linux will automagically recognize, the rest is done by appropriate kernel modules.
<Rossdokta> I am quite new to Linux, so I wanted to ask you, wich version of Ubuntu I could install on my "good old" PII with 333 Mhz and 64 Ram...
<grout> nubuntu
<Quinn_Storm> you'd want one of the xubuntu distros probably
<LjL> Rossdokta: Ubuntu Server. or perhaps Xubuntu, if you're lucky.
<sn9> Rossdokta: 64 ram is the problem
<nilson> LjL, so you think I would be safe to let it remove ubuntu-standard then reinstall it
<LjL> indeed
<grout> How can you check the firmware version of the tape drive installed in a Linux system, without rebooting?
<Wyvern|> fnf: oh. too simple for me to fathom then ;)
<LjL> nilson: reinstalling it will result in removing the package that you're now trying to install. which package is it anyway?
<dennister> gonna try this new udev rule...reboot
<nilson> dude
<Rossdokta> hehe, well, but here dhe SDRAMs are hard to ged.... coz if I would i would use'em
<phil717171> 6.06 Desktop, I installed Samba, do I have to manually edit any files to make it work, or can it all be done from the GUI?
<nilson> LjL I Dont know about this
<nilson> its removing everything
<LjL> nilson, which package?
<fnf> Wyvern|: Usually you'll find some logged info in the kern or syslog by the time a new device is plugged in.
<grout> How can you check the firmware version of the tape drive installed in a Linux system, without rebooting?
<LjL> grout: that would depend on the drive i suppose
<Rossdokta> aha... well I will try with xubuntu.,...
<grout> LjL its a scsi
<Rossdokta> thx to you meanwhile...
<LjL> Rossdokta: use the alternate cd
<dv5237_> does anyone here know a easy to know CLI based wireless scanning tool?
<Rossdokta> ok....
<grout> kismet
<sn9> Rossdokta: if i couldn't get a machine above 64 ram, i likely wouldn't bother with any version of ubuntu and just install damnsmalllinux
<nilson> LjL I'm trying to install NFS on a new install of ubuntu-server and aptitude wants to remove ubuntu-standard
<slick_nick> is it just me or do apps in kubuntu eat up a *lot* of memory? I've got 1.25GB of RAM and i've barely ever seen it using less than 1GB
<nilson> which contains all the base Linux system
<nilson> I cant remove that
<mp__> hmmm. where is the iptables config file stored in Ubuntu?
<mp__> (when using firestarter)
<LjL> !sdparm | grout, perhaps this. but i bet it really depends on which specific drive
<ubotu> sdparm: Output and modify SCSI device parameters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98-1 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 324 kB
<evad> slick_nick: Unlike Windows Linux does not try to use up as little memory as possible - it's use of memory is not a bad thing - whats wrong with using what you have?
<Rossdokta> btw, can I ask you, if I would have to use some bash=???? (I am only sure in MSDOS, bash seems really diffferent...
<Rossdokta> ???
<LjL> nilson, i asked you *which specific package* you are installing.
<slick_nick> evad: nothing...except it's using it up just when i have lots of apps open...I haven't actually started using them yet! can't imagine hat things are going to look like when i open up OO.o or something..
<nilson> LjL: nfs-kernel
<nilson> which tries to install nfs-common
<nilson> which has the conflicting dependency
<LjL> !info nfs-kernel | nilson
<ubotu> Package nfs-kernel does not exist in any distro I know
<Phuzion> I'm using 6.06, how do I get firefox 2.0 to install?
<LjL> nilson: i suppose it's nfs-kernel-server that you mean?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Phuzion about firefox | Phuzion, you have a private message from Ubotu
<nilson> yeah I think so
<Ayabara> hi guys. anyone know of a good mplayer quick reference? I would like to know the most common/significant improvements I can do, but the documentation is just too much for me...
<kishan> Can any one help is it safe to install ntfs to read write on windows drive
<LjL> nilson: do you have either knfs or nfs-server installed? type "apt-cache policy knfs" and "apt-cache policy nfs-server" to know
<sn9> Ayabara: such is the nature of mplayer
<sn9> !ntfs-3g | kishan
<ubotu> kishan: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<LjL> kishan: to read, yes, to write, not at all
<sn9> LjL: WRONG!
<nilson> LjL I have neither
<Wyvern|> Well, I'm still fighting with this printer. Where in the system are printers "located"? (eg. /dev/printer1 or something like that)?
<Ayabara> sn9, I know. I use actually use kaffeine and vlc a lot, because I have this fear that my mplayer is badly configured  :-)
<kishan> LjL: so u suggest better to not write on ntfs, one more question how can i read linux from windows
<LjL> !ext3 | kishan
<ubotu> kishan: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<sn9> Ayabara: it's easy to badly configure vlc, too
<Ayabara> sn9, arghh. now I can only use kaffeine ;-)
<LjL> sn9: that was a convincing argument
<vikas> ati driver help
<sn9> LjL: re ntfs-3g, or mplayer/vlc?
<LjL> sn9: "WRONG!"
<sn9> !ati | vikas
<ubotu> vikas: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dolphin_> anybody know how to install heliodor on ubuntu?
<dv5237_> does anyone here know a easy to use CLI based wireless scanning tool?
<sn9> LjL: it's just getting tiring to hear ppl still say what you said after all this time of ntfs-3g not causing any problems
<dv5237_> does anyone here know a easy to use CLI based wireless scanning tool?
<LjL> sn9: not causing problems to *you*, or not causing problems in general?
<sn9> in general
<sn9> the very few that have been discovered got fixed as they were discovered
<Misnix2> too bad about the data
<phil717171> 6.06 Desktop, can Samba be configured in the GUI or do I have to edit files?
<Wyvern|> Hm. Are there any commandline-wizard for configuring printers (or the rest of the system for that matter) at all in ubuntu-server?
<GoClick> <rant type="random">Binary drivers are evil!</rant>
<jbroome> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dv_> unfortunately, you have to edit the files
<Wyvern|> or is everything based around apt-get and config files?
<Roger_The_Bum> ooh
<dv_> swat is a pain to set up
<Roger_The_Bum> that seems nice
<jbroome> ahh, didn't mention easy of setup, just asked if it could be done with a gui. :)
<GoClick> I'm suprised there isn't a decent free GUI GNOME config editor for SAMBA I can't imagine it'd be overly hard to write....
<phil717171> Thanks!
<dv_> well, if you already need a web server, swat might be for you
<dv_> otherwise...
<bruenig> GoClick, you should write one
<fourat> Hello all
<GoClick> It's not like it's a hard config to edit tho... pretty pleased with the config format for SAMBA
<dv_> well it can be hard
<bruenig> !gu | fourat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !hi | fourat
<ubotu> fourat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dv_> getting the permissions to work can be a real pain
<GoClick> bruenig I'm too busy, and maybe that's the problem is that it's too easy of a config and anyone who could write one is too busy to bother making something so easy, easier
<fourat> bruenig, greetings :)
<dv_> as well as the issue with different charsets
<Roger_The_Bum> utf-8 ?
<dv_> oh yes. utf-8 in windows
<Kenas> hi to all
<bruenig> !hi | Kenas
<ubotu> Kenas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Wyvern|> By the way; is the software raid controller in ubuntu capable of expanding and rebuilding itself into an additional disk if you feel like expanding it?
<Roger_The_Bum> !hi | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dv_> the funny thing is that windows causes NO trouble with the umlauts
<dv_> but linux does
<mydani> Hi all. Is there a mac-like panel for gnome? :D
<GoClick> "Using Samba" by Robert Eckstein, David Collier-Brown and Peter Kelly is available fopr free online at http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/
<bruenig> mac-like, meaning a dock menu?
<Roger_The_Bum> mydani: I'm fairly sure I saw it in the themes menu
<mydani> yeah, right
<fourat> Openoffice does not start on my edgy, it splash the splashscreen for some 2 seconds and then close down
<Roger_The_Bum> oh
<mydani> I'll try to complete my beryl-look - and such a panel is really necessary
<GoClick> Mac didn't come up with the idea of a doc....
<dv5237_> does anyone here know a easy to use CLI based wireless scanning tool?
<dv_> mydani, you use beryl?
<mydani> dv_, yepp
<dv_> do you have an nvidia card?
<dv_> -n
<mydani> yes
<fourat> dv5237, iwlist
<dv_> do you run GL apps in beryl?
<mydani> nvidia beta drivers without xgl/axgl
<dv_> I tried, but the system freezes after a while
<mydani> dv_, I do and it worked the last 36h
<dv_> without beryl its all fine
<fourat> Openoffice does not start on my edgy, it splash the splashscreen for some 2 seconds and then close down
<dv_> I mean I can run beryl perfectly as long as I dont fire up complex GL apps using framebuffer objects or similar
<Roger_The_Bum> isn't beryl alpha?
<dv_> yeah
<dv_> but this seems more like a nvidia bug to me
<Roger_The_Bum> <insert nvidia binary driver tirade here>
<Roger_The_Bum> </insert>
<dv_> since they changed substantial parts of their core, I guess this is still a bit shaky
<finalbeta> fourat, start by running it from the commandline and see what error it gives you.
<dv_> but hey.... for me there is no alternative since I do code a lot with pixel shaders etc.
<fourat> finalbeta, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/73119
<agent> anyone use ibm-acpi applet?
<finalbeta> fourat, can't help. sry
<lir1> If I'm on 2.6.15-27-686 can I remove packages like linux-386 linux-headers-686 linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 ?
<LjL> lir1: you should be able to do that without problems, yes
<mydani> so does such a docking bar exist?
<LjL> lir1: wait, not linux-headers-686
<lir1> LjL: i have like a whole bunch of stuff which I think I don't need regarding my kernel..
<LjL> lir1: i'd start by removing linux-image-2.6.15*-386
<lir1> LjL: there's a short list here, http://pastebin.ca/256806 can you check it out?
<lir1> LjL: as I said before I'm on linux-image-2.6.15-27-686
<Dov3k> anyone know of the repository for Beryl on Ubuntu edgy?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Dov3k about beryl | Dov3k, you have a private message from Ubotu
<LjL> lir1, first i'd make sure "linux-686" is installed. the whole package. then remove all the linux-image packages that end with -386 -- the rest i guess will be removed automatically
<lir1> LjL: and regarding the linux-restricted-modules?
<LjL> lir1: think it'll be removed automatically when you remove the images
<bunnythebunny> Hey guys, do KDE programs have compatibility issues with GNOME?
<dv_> no
<lir1> LjL: Ok, let's check :)
<dv_> well,
<dv_> obviously kde programs cannot make use of gnomevfs
<ivoks> define compatibility issues
<dv_> and vice versa
<dv_> but thats the only thing I can think of right now
<bunnythebunny> Well, for example, i got various kde based guitar software, and they don't work properly. They get in, but the terminal gives me some odd errors and..
<lir1> LjL: ok I'm left with the 26-686/386 which I'll keep for now as backup...
<bunnythebunny> I don't know.
<LjL> lir1: well at least one backup is probably a good idea
<lir1> LjL: yeap, thanks.
<ivoks> if programs works, just ignore errors :)
<bunnythebunny> It gets in -- but it doesn't do what its supossed to...but that may be cause i haven't got the guitar identified, or i don't know.
<hagg1> anyone sitting on a snazzy command to show info about my memory (hardware)?
<bunnythebunny> ivoks, do you know if i need to somehow identify my guitar in the program?
<Epilog> hi there
<bunnythebunny> hello
<ivoks> bunnythebunny: no, i don't use such programs
<Epilog> I'm getting some problems in ooffice
<Epilog> ** (process:29741): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<Epilog> anyone knows a solution?
<rogue780> anyone know of a way to get a radeon 7000 to work with ubuntu?
<bunnythebunny> ivoks :( but do you know how you can identify it at least? say, like, as a device. find it as a device.  for example if you want to find your audio card you just go lspci | grep audio (something like that) ...
<ivoks> bunnythebunny: how did you connect your guitar?
<Epilog> Can't get libc6 (>= 2.4-1), in witch repository is it?
<bunnythebunny> ivoks, its using the ...line in thingy of my computers soundcard
<twotone> I am attempting to install flashplayer for firefox but I am not understanding at all how to do it. (I have no experience with linux
<ivoks> bunnythebunny: well, then i don't know; program should detect it
<Spec> hagg1: free -m
<Spec> hagg1: cat /proc/meminfo
<finalbeta> anyone knows what package notify-send is supossed to belong to? It should be installed by default when using notification deamon or somthing. But it's not.
<Spec> hagg1: htop (apt-get install htop), or top
<twotone> I am attempting to install flashplayer for firefox but I am not understanding at all how to do it. (I have no experience with linux
<bunnythebunny> ivoks, alright alright, i'll just have a deeper look into it thanks anyway :)
<stalefries> finalbeta: you can search synaptic for that, I think
<stojance> How do I add a new keyboard shotcut, or change the existing one. I need to change the music player multimedia key not to respond to Rhythmbox, but to Banshee? How do I do this?
<Celldweller> my idiot friend who has no clue what the hell he was doing because apparently ubuntu is a friggen playtoy to him.. he screwed up the x server configurations\
<Celldweller> and i cannot put them back
<alecjw> Celldweller: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Celldweller> i made a file
<Celldweller> copied it
<Celldweller> and put the right ones
<Celldweller> but i cant write to it because i have no permissions
<finalbeta> stalefries, can't find it. Already did.
<Celldweller> and i do not know the bash shell commands to do it
<stojance> Can someone help?
<LileDevil> hello all, can anyone advise me on which newsreader I could use best for binaries, feel free to pm
<alecjw> Celldweller: sudo cp <input file> <output file>
<twotone> I am attempting to install flashplayer for firefox but I am not understanding at all how to do it. (I have no experience with linux) Could I get some help installing this?
<stojance> twotone: Which flsh player? What Distro?
<Celldweller> tnx alecjw
<strabes> twotone: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla flashplugin flashplugin-nonfree
<Celldweller> lemme try that
<dcwChris> goodbye all
<hagg1> thanks Spec
<twotone> flash player 7
<stojance> twtone: Use nine. It's new. and only one file!
<stojance> labs.adobe.com
<twotone> stojance: so what do i do to install it?
<lir1> I believe my cpu frequency scaling is working but in /proc/cpuinfo the state of the "cpu MHz" doesn't change, it keeps always the same mhz number of the max cpu (1660), is this normal?
<mat1> hello, i cant get my p4 2.53ghz to boot after i cklick enter on 1 or 2 both get this msg  Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060 c0100295 00000294 ove and over then restarts
<stojance> twotone: wait a bit...
<twotone> stojance: ok
<stojance> twotone: Here. Unpack the tar.gz file
<Celldweller> ok i must log out to reboot
<Celldweller> brb
<phil717171> 6.06 Desktop & Samba,  Hi again, I do see that the GUI is editing the text files!  In the GUI go to System -> Administration -> Shared Folders.  If you make changes here it effects etc/samba/smb.conf.
<strabes> what should we do with the .so file?
<MsClock> UBUNTU!!!
<Celldweller> im remote desktoppinglol
<MsClock> PENISCola
<Celldweller> brb
<hagg1> Spec: I was thinking of like make and model, especially the PC#####'ers
<stojance> twotone: Do that by right clicking the file and selecting Extract Here
<twotone> stojance: one sec
<strabes> stojance: i have untar'd the flash 9 tar.gz file
<strabes> stojance: what should I do with the .so file
<twotone> stojance: ok
<justin_> stojance: Copy it to your mozilla libs file ;)
<stojance> strabes: Open terminal and write sudo nautilus /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<strabes> i use swiftfox
<rogue780> anyone know of a way to get a radeon 7000 to work with ubuntu?
<stojance> I know that!
<strabes> so would it be in /opt/swiftfox?
<justin_> directory I mean, but if you are are copying flash 9... oh I would wait because umm.. Flash 9 tends to make some systems unstable to the point of being windows 95 a.
<MsClock> Is Ubuntu really the best Distro for me?
<MsClock> It sounds cool, but I dislike the forums attatched to it.
<stojance> strabes: I have no experience with swiftfox
<justin_> Rememeber if your system gets buggy after when browsing Flash 9 is an EARLY beta :)
<stojance> twotone
<strabes> ok thanks
<twotone> stojance: yes?
<MsClock> They are moderated too strictly and I don't feel I can be myself there, which defeats the point of the "Ubuntu" philosophy
<phil717171> Samba must be running and somewhat configured.  My windows box sees my ubuntu box in the workgroup.  i just cant browse the share?
<justin_> strabes: It does not matter -- it uses the same folder to check for flash.
<stojance> twotone: did you do that?
<MsClock> I got banned for 3 weeks just because a mod misread something I posted,a nd it took hours to get them to reverse it.
<twotone> it is unpacked
<MsClock> I'm not so gone on trigger happy mods.
<MsClock> Is there a linux distro with a more lenient community, that is easy to use also?
<xjih78> hi everyone
<justin_> MsClock: What do you mean a more lenient community?
<xjih78> having some problem with iconv
<justin_> MsClock: This is as friendly as it gets in term of Linux'es.. haha seriously..
<stojance> twotone: open the folder and copy the .xpt and .so files
<Aranel> Put the .so file for the Flash plugin in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ (if it doesn't exist, create it). That way, you don't have to do anything as root, so it's easier.
<sn9> rogue780: i'll try to help you in #xorg
<xjih78> $ iconv -f UTF-8 -t WINDOWS-1251 brum
<xjih78> iconv: illegal input sequence at position 0
<MsClock> justin, the ubuntu linux boards
<MsClock> the actual forums
<flujan> guys, please take a look at: http://pastie.caboo.se/24248
<MsClock> I find them quite restrictive
<flujan> i am trying to configure a router
<flujan> I assign a vitual IP on the eth3 interface
<mat1> hello, i cant get my p4 2.53ghz to boot after i cklick enter on 1 or 2 both get this msg  Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060 c0100295 00000294 ove and over then restarts i realy want help
<flujan> so I have ip 192.168.3.1 on eth3:0
<MsClock> IF I feel like acting a little silly, that's part of my personality. It shouldn't becensored. But that's the feeling I get.
<twotone> stojance: done
<flujan> but I cannot ping the 192.168.3.2 machine
<MsClock> Like, they won't let me say "Fack"
<justin_> MsClock: Well I don't know you could always try to the Mepis forums I guess, but the Linux community in general.. is quite RTFM.
<MsClock> as in Fackin' like a Master
<MsClock> RTFM :/
<MsClock> That sucks
<MsClock> I hate Ms.
<MsClock> They're so big and long
<MsClock> not unlike a fackin' big penis
<MsClock> heh heh heh
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<flujan> the 192.168.3.2 machine cant ping 192.168.3.1 too
<justin_> MsClock: Well umm, because the Ubuntu community is family based.. and yeah fack could always be misinterpreted.
<justin_> MsClock: Anyways this conversation should be in ubuntu-offtopic.
<MsClock> Really..? It's about Ubuntu, just the community as opposed to the actual technical side.
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<twotone> stojance: now what?
<stojance> twotone: now open terminal and write sudo nautilus /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  , the in the window that will show slightly after that paste the files there and close the window. Then start/restart firefox so the changes can take effect
<MsClock> "Family" based makes it sound like only certain people should be using the distro to begin with.
<justin_> MsClock: Well this is for Ubuntu itself, not a discussion about the community -- its about the software, and the technical side.
<MsClock> Hmm
<mat1> can any one help me?
<twotone> stojance: awesome. Thank you.
<stojance> Test it?
<twotone> about to
<stojance> ok
<J_P> hi all
<marin> hi
<twotone> stojance: you rock! Thank you so much!
<J_P> people, I have one Pentium IV D, what ubuntu I install: 6.10-server-i386 or 6.10-server-AMD64 ?
<bruenig> !hi | J_P
<ubotu> J_P: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> i386 I would think
<stojance> Thank you very much twotone. If you have any problems just ask
<stojance> :D
<dfgas> how do i copy files from one drive to another and when fails to copy, it just skips it and goes on
<mat1> exscue me i want help here!!!
<bruenig> dfgas, what do you mean it skips it. What sort of error output does it give you
<Jager[ZZzz] > Hi
<marin> excuse but I have a question about aMSN 0.96 released, someone have aMSN 0.96 released ?
<stojance> marin: ask
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jager-> Im having a weird problem trying to partition my hdd so that i can install linux...
<dfgas> bruenig: its a bad harddrive
<marin> ok, I'm French so I don't speak very good English ;)
<Jager-> it says it passes everything else (file checking) but then fails at resizing the hdd..
<mat1> hello, i cant get my p4 2.53ghz to boot after i cklick enter on 1 or 2 both get this msg  Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060 c0100295 00000294 ove and over then restarts
<bruenig> !fr | marin
<ubotu> marin: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jager-> i have the error log it created if anyone would like to see it
<dfgas> bruenig: trying to save some of my mp3s
<marin> ok
<marin> thanks
<bruenig> corrupted hard drive, can't help you there
<Misnix> marin, sorry, still running amsn 0.95 here
<justin_> mat1: Check your ram.
<Jager-> you talking to me bruenig?
<dfgas> bruenig: i am using mc now, but it give me 2 screens, skip and delete to go to next file
<mat1> kk
<bruenig> Jager-, no
<Jager-> okay
<Jager-> would someone look at this log - http://www.originalwebconcepts.com/Whatever/gparted_details.htm
<J_P> bruenig: ok, but pentium D is not 64 bits ?
<mat1> do the whole test?
<justin_> That is usually caused by faulty RAM, whereas Windows will continue most of the time until it ends up putting something in the bad RAM address, Linux will stop right away before it boots if it detects bad ram.
<stojance> Now can someone help me. How do I replace the main hotkey command for Music Player, not to start Rhythmbox but Banshee
<mat1> justin_: run the whole test?
<justin_> mat1: Yes, get a RAM tester -- that is most likely a bad ram error. --
<frogzoo> stojance: prefs -> kb shortcuts
<LjL> justin_, mat1: there is a fine RAM tested on the Ubuntu CD (Memtest++) - it can be started by booting the CD and selecting the memory testing option
<mat1> justin_: i'm using the memtest+86
<stojance> frogzoo: I know, but it doesn't specify the command to be executed
<justin_> LjL: Whatever one :)
<justin_> Just get one
<LjL> just mentioning
<bruenig> J_P, don't think so. Wikipedia certainly doesn't indicate that it is. Even if it were 64 bit, it would still run the i386.
<LjL> memtest is probably among the best ones around
<justin_> mat1: Do the full test, it will take some time -- but it will be worth it to know if you have bad ram, it will save you time -- and frustration.
<bruenig> J_P, oh wait, yes it does, I was on the wrong article. It is 64 bit
<mat1> justin_: cd boots up fine buth wen i boot the enter to ubuntu or install it just wont go in
<LjL> well, *don't* do the full test if you're using memtest, because that will probably take days ;-) just let it run for... a while
<guiden> how long will it take untill everyone has migrated over to 64 bit processors?
<bruenig> J_P, it should still be backwards compatible to i386. So then you can choose which you want
<sbarn> hello could someone tell me wth ubuntu moved the /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware directory?
<Jager-> could saomeone help me?
<mat1> justin_: so i might have bad ram?
<justin_> mat1: I'd say with 90% certainty that is your problem -- bad ram, or bad slots.
<frogzoo> stojance: configuration editor - look under metacity settings
<mat1> justin_: kk thnx
<stojance> How can I change Banshee as my Default Music Player not Rhythmbox
<stojance> frogzoo: That doesn't work, Ubuntu must be broken there
<Jager-> arg...
<bratman> welcome
<Jager-> coould someone help me?
<frogzoo> stojance: did you logout/backin after changing setting?
<bratman> with what
<Jager-> Well, i asked but here
<Jager-> http://www.originalwebconcepts.com/Whatever/gparted_details.htm
<stojance> frogzoo: I have tried everything! nothing works
<Jager-> thats the gparted log
<Jager-> i cant seem to resize my hdd to install linux
<frogzoo> stojance: configuration editor - look under metacity settings
<bhearsum> i read a dcoument recently that described how to setup a combination of gdm/vnc/xdmcp that would let a user connect via vnc, login via gdm and launch a *new* vnc server for the desktop. the idea behind is it to make it a multi-user terminal
<bhearsum> does anyone know where i can find this document?
<Kvek> I need some help please
<stojance> Kvek: Ask
<stojance> !hlpme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hlpme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stojance> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jager-> !helpme
<Kvek> i'm trying to install the live cd of Ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop but during the processes it freezes
<Aranel> At what point?
<Jager-> I can't resize my hdd so that I can install linux... here is the log http://tinyurl.com/y95xvq someone please help...
<stojance> Kvek: how much ram u have?
<Kvek> wait 1
<Kvek> please
<[eLD] Nuggy> hello, ive a problem if anyone can help =)
<Aranel> Let's hear it
<GoClick> Stupid Youtube Beryl is all people wanna ear about these days...
<frogzoo> !helpme | [eLD] Nuggy
<ubotu> [eLD] Nuggy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[eLD] Nuggy> Installing ubuntu, it starts coping files gets to 42% then freezes
<GoClick> Oh never mind I was reading back buffer stupid me
<[eLD] Nuggy> then nothing =O
<Aranel> LiveCD, or alternate installer?
<[eLD] Nuggy> well the iso I just downloaded off their site
<frogzoo> [eLD] Nuggy: tried disabling acpi ?
<Kvek> I don't have th alternate installer
<Jager-> arg :( anybody know whats causing my problem or am i just being ignored?
<[eLD] Nuggy> no havent event checked if its on
<frogzoo> !fixinstall
<ubotu> For a few common problems when installing, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall also make sure you have read !install
<[eLD] Nuggy> would that cause a problem?
<stojance> HOW DO I make Banshee my default Music Player!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stojance> ?????????
<LjL> stojance: one question mark is enough, thanks
<[eLD] Nuggy> ill go see if its on in my bios
<[eLD] Nuggy> btw im a complete linux noob
<frogzoo> stojance: go try the config editor and pls stop spamming
<[eLD] Nuggy> never ran it before
<Jager-> can I get any help here?
<[eLD] Nuggy> ill go check my bios, back in a bit =)
<stojance> frogzoo: It doesn't work!
<frogzoo> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jager-> Ive asked my question a dozen times.. never get a repsone from anyone...
<sod75> it is a bit hectic here....
<[eLD] Nuggy> From the installer's boot prompt, enter
<[eLD] Nuggy> linux acpi=off
<Chetic> Why do applications take a really really long time to start up?
<Spee_Der> !more beer
<mat1> man i have 1gb ram:P taking a long time but i got check it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[eLD] Nuggy> wheres the installers boot prompt?
<LjL> Jager-: run a checkdisk and a defrag on your NTFS filesystem before trying again
<Spee_Der> o
<LjL> !botabuse | Spee_Der
<ubotu> Spee_Der: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<sethk> Jager-, people join and leave all the time.  for example, I don't know what you asked
<bruenig> Chetic, perhaps you have a low end computer
<Jager-> Okay I did chkdsk /f and now ill do defrag
<Chetic> bruenig, It wasn't like this a few days ago. And I know I don't!
<sethk> Jager-, but it sounds like you got an answer  :)
<Jager-> Yes, finally, thank you :)
<Aranel> [eLD] Nuggy: I believe you need to press F1 or something like that to get a boot prompt. I haven't used the installer in awhile.
<sethk> Jager-, although I'm having difficulty imagining what defragging is going to do here.
<Jager-> someone suggested it
<IRC__> how do i launch gparted?
<sethk> Jager-, yes, I know.  to solve what problem?
<[eLD] Nuggy> is that the first screen booting from the cd Aranel?
<Jager-> read this log, http://tinyurl.com/y95xvq
<Jager-> it cant resize the hdd
<Aranel> Yes
<[eLD] Nuggy> ok
<Jager-> thats the only place it fails
<Pensacola> how to install a 386 kernel in edgy?
<LjL> sethk, i'm not so familiar with parted and NTFS resizing. however, i've heard many times that if the NTFS FS is fragmented, parted may not be able to shrink it enough. and since he wasn't getting any answers...
<[eLD] Nuggy> well if im back in a bit it hasnt worked. If im back after a long while its installed and ive got irc running. Thanks Aranel :)
<bruenig> !info linux-image-386
<Aranel> Good luck!
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<IRC__> how do i launch gparted on my computer
<Jager-> I might as well do a defrag, no harm in that
<sethk> Jager-, you are simply trying to resize your partition too much, given the data on it.  remember that there is file system overhead, and you can't shrink it to a size that's the same as the "used" space.
<nu> If i downloaded a dont, which dir do i put it in to use it?
<sethk> Jager-, no, I suppose it won't hurt anything, but it won't get you very far.
<Jager-> Its not. the used space takes up like 56gb
<Jager-> i tried making the whole thing about 64gb
<afief> Every time i try to burn a DVD i get an unhandled error. what should i do?
<bruenig> IRC__, generally it is located in system>administration>gnome partition editor, or you can just type gksudo gparted to run it from the terminal
<sethk> Jager-, the log you pointed me at says "spacee in use, 61088mb"
<Chetic> Why do applications take a really long time to start up for me? It wasn't like this a couple of reboots (and days) ago :(
<Jager-> gparted recommend that i resize it ever smaller
<justin_> How much space does the default Ubuntu install consume?
<frogzoo> afief: first check you have a large enough tmp space, then try burning slower
<justin_> Is it 2 gigs?
<Jager-> arg xD
<justin_> or 4..
<bruenig> justin_, I think they say 2 gigs minimum, might be 3 gigs now
<Kvek> what do i need Ram wise
* justin_ wonders where all of his space is going! 
<RaiderX> i need help with installing the rar package
<frogzoo> Kvek: need 256, but more is preferable
<Kvek> I have that
<Jager-> where in the log do you see that sethk?
<RaiderX> i downloaded rarlinux-3.5.1.tar.gz
<sethk> Jager-, just search for "space in use"
<justin_> Is there a tool native to Ubuntu that can list directories by size ... --- keep in mind that I use Xubuntu --- so Nautilus = no n.
<Jager-> oh.. okay i see it
<RaiderX> where do i put the rar folder?
<afief> frogzoo: i got a 9.2 GB free on my root, and already burn at 2X, the error occures before any burning starts
<Jager-> i wonder why gpart is showing me ~56gb then..
<dfgas> how long should fsck on a 40gig take?
<frogzoo> justin_: you might like filelight
<justin_> RaiderX: It will create it automatically --- tar -xvf 'filename'
<justin_> frogzoo: Filelight? can list dir contents by size?
<Jager-> it shows me just what windows shows me.. does gpart calculate space in a differnet base or something crazy?
<sethk> Jager-, that I don't know, I don't use it.
<bunnythebunny> Does anyone know where i can get rpm2cpio?
<frogzoo> justin_: sorry, thought you meant directory size - what's wrong with ls -l ?
<eNons3nse> i'm having problems searching for wireless networks.  in the Networking config menu it doesn't show any networks in the area even though I'm positive there are a few, one in the same room even.
<ripper> justin try du -h /path/to/directory
<sod75> RaiderX: just try installing "unrar" from the repository
<alecjw> how do i reset the config for my gnome panels?
<Kvek> the reason i'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 is i'm tired of win 98
<Jager-> Well then in that case, ill go try to resize it to like 67 gb or something
<Celldweller> thanks alecjw
<sethk> Jager-, try it.  it will tell you, at least, whether size is the root of the problem, or not.
<nu> Kvek: what problem(s) are you having?
<bunnythebunny> anyone? rpm2cpio?
<Jager-> Oh one more thing, how can I get my wireless adapter (Netgear MA101) working with ubuntu?
<RaiderX> justin_  ive been trying that, but for some reason, even as the root user, i get an error saying that i cant change ownership o.O
<eNons3nse> my wireless was working fine a couple weeks ago.  it found everything automatically.  now it doesn't do that and wont give me any options for networks in the area.
<Celldweller> worked perfectly
<Kvek> it freezes during the installation process
<frogzoo> bunnythebunny: why not alien ?
<justin_> RaiderX: Really? weird, perhaps you can try a chmod u+x on the file
<afief> frogzoo: any way i can identify the problem?
<justin_> ripper: du -h is too cryptic
<alecjw> please help me, this is important!
<nu> Kvek: do you know which part?
<bunnythebunny> frogzoo, well i want to use this klik program and it keeps asking me for rpm2cpio to download a file.
<frogzoo> afief: strace might give more info, or try a different burning prog
<pequatre> hello. expr 2 * 3 tells me there's a syntax error. What's the pb ? (sorry if i'm dumb)
<nu> Kvek: usually it says what it's doing
<sethk> RaiderX, you tried    sudo chown whatever filename?
<bruenig> !manners
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kvek> yeah Configuring power managment
<frogzoo> bunnythebunny: just a sec
<bunnythebunny> frogzoo, alright.
<sethk> bunnythebunny, what about rpm2cpio?
<afief> frogzoo: already tried the nautilus built in and gnomebaker. how do i use strace?
<LjL> pequatre: try "expr 2 \* 3"
<bunnythebunny> sethk, i need to get in order to get klik working
<bunnythebunny> get it in order*
<LjL> pequatre: i guess the shell is interpreting the "*" as a wildcard
<pequatre> LjL, right :)
<sethk> bunnythebunny, so install it.
<RaiderX> sethk i get "chown: missing operand after `rarlinux-3.5.1.tar.gz'"
<justin_> ripper: Because instead of being able to delete and browse contents, I have to memorize all of the big folders and such.. --- and of course it's nice to know simply the "size" but without knowing all the contents I could be deleting the wrong stuff.
<eNons3nse> are there problems with wireless network discovering in linux?
<bunnythebunny> sethk, can't find it in the repositories and google isn't telling much either
<sethk> RaiderX, you entered the command incorrectly.
<pequatre> LjL, thx i didn't think of that
<RaiderX> this si what i tried:  sudo chown rarlinux-3.5.1.tar.gz
<justin_> RaiderX: :p its a Gzip -- you have to gzip it first I believe
<sethk> RaiderX, plus you don't want to change the ownership of the tar file
<Kvek> any ideas on what i can do ?
<frogzoo> bunnythebunny: install pkg 'rpm'
<sethk> justin_, tar has a built in convenience feature where you can directly untar from a gzip'd file using z
<RaiderX> gzip it? o.o
<sethk> RaiderX, no, that's not the problem
<justin_> sethk: Yeah, I just realized that now
<RaiderX> ok
<justin_> What does "." represent in du -h ---- my home folder?
<sod75> justin_: current folder
<sethk> RaiderX, changing the ownership of the tar file doesn't accomplish anything
<Terminus> justin_: the current directory. ie, the one that pwd displays.
<bunnythebunny> frogzoo, what do you mean?
<RaiderX> ok, well then what should i do?
<sethk> RaiderX, particularly, it doesn't change the ownership of the files within the archive
<justin_> Alright, du -h is not what I need.. useless ..
<sethk> RaiderX, first, extract the files
<Morrissey> Hi! I have a ATI Radeon 9000 with fglrx drivers. When I am not running Xgl, I get everything ok from "fglrxinfo" and "glxgears" and DRI is enabled ... but when I log into my xgl verything is very slow, I can see no effects and I get from "glxgears": "Xbfree86-DRI missing on display 1:0" :( Any ideas?
<nu> Kvek: usually it says what it's doing
<nu> If i downloaded a dont, which dir do i put it in to use it?
<RaiderX> i have extracted them
<nu> a font*
<sethk> justin_, if you want the space used by the entire tree, use du -sh
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell nu about fonts | nu, you have a private message from Ubotu
<sethk> RaiderX, ok.  is this a source archive?
<pequatre> now can anyone help me with this one: `sed -n `expr $i + 4`"p" test.txt | awk -F\" '{print$ 2}'` the problem is the nested " ` " are not parsed correctly. anyone knows how to do ?
<Kvek> yeah it goes through the ok bit but gets stuck on the configuring power managment
<RaiderX> no, binary
<sethk> pequatre, you use   $(whatever) instead of `whatever`
<bunnythebunny> frogzoo, i know how to install packages (well i don't, i use alien to turn them into debs, and then install ), but what i don't know is where to get rpm2cpio.
<ripper> justin_ du -h will show the directory size and list it
<sethk> pequatre, it's a good idea to _never_ use ``, and always use $(...)
<sod75> Morrissey: have you started compiz-manager and changed your window manager to xompiz ?
<designdream> anyone know of a site such as userscripts but for bash scripts?
<pequatre> sethk, of course ! i knew it damnit ! thx :)
<Morrissey> sod75, Im using beryl-manager .. not compiz
<Morrissey> sod75, do I need compiz instead?
<justin_> ripper: Still I have to memorize all of it, I want to browse and delete things I know I do not need -- anyways thanks guys, Im going to try Filelight.
<sethk> pequatre, np.  `...` is brain dead c shell syntax  :)
<mat1> justin_: wat if i boot ubuntu on my other pc that worked with my ram???\
<sod75> Morrissey:no,  same thing
<Morrissey> sod75, ok, then yes .. I have started beryl-manager
<Kvek> so what can i do?
<Morrissey> sod75, it doesnt seem to give me the proper 3d acceleration ..
<justin_> mat1: Should if your ram is good on that PC :) if you still reach an error on another PC -- with the same error code, it could be a bad CD -- the 10% :P
<RaiderX> sethk?
<sethk> RaiderX, I'm confused, because I only caught the end of the discussion.  it's a binary archive?  from where?  is it a program for which no package is available?
<mat1> justin_: its not the cd i used it on other pcs worked perfect
<sod75> Morrissey: change your window manager vie Beryl-manager to the non gnmoe non-kde one ?
<gubluntu> ps -e shows a process called "logger" is that legit or have i been hax0red?
<justin_> mat1: Alright then like I said test your ram, thats most likely your problem.
<Morrissey> sod75, Ive did that .. its still very slow and all ... (even though I changed the window manager to the kde and the beryl thingy)
<Kvek> what can i do on my problem
<nu> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<mat1> justin_: yea my other haves 512 in it it works and its got 3 slots so i'm adding my to it
<sethk> mat1, if the ram tests out good, you might try installing with IDE DMA disabled.
<qman|A64z> hello everyone, I'm having difficluty installing ubuntu 6.10 from the CD on my dell inspiron 6000
<RaiderX> sethk, its the rar package, the file is here:  http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.5.1.tar.gz
<qman|A64z> I've tried both the desktop and alternate CDs
<mat1> justin_: it wont even boot in live desktop
<sethk> RaiderX, why not just install the rar package?
<Kvek> HELP!
<sod75> Morrissey: Imeant change from Kwin to the compis/beryl one, but it looks like you've tried that
<mat1> justin_: be back
<sethk> bunnythebunny, there is a package named rpm, it includes rpm2cpio
<RaiderX> i cant find a rar package
<qman|A64z> the desktop CD only boots about 1 in 20 times, and it usually locks up after a series of I/O errors on sr0, followed by squashfs errors
<Morrissey> sod75, yes ... I think somethings wrong .. it almost looks like it loaded the MESA drivers or something ... no DRI support on DIsplay 1:=
<alecjw> my gnome-panel keeps crashing, how do i restet the config to the defaults?
<qman|A64z> the alternate CD always fails at "select and install packages"
<RaiderX> ive tried apt-get install rar but i get an error
<qman|A64z> is there any other installation method I can use?
<dpt> Hello everyone. How can i know what kernel i have from console?
<kitche> !rar|RaiderX
<bunnythebunny> sethk yeah! i found that out just now! thanks anyway :)
<ubotu> RaiderX: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sod75> dpt: uname -a
<dpt> thanks
<sethk> RaiderX, the package name is rar.  If you don't find it, you have a repository problem, or some other related problem that should be fixable
<Kvek> Is there another way of installing Ubuntu 6.06?
<sethk> RaiderX, what error do you get?
<sethk> RaiderX, I assume you really meant:   sudo apt-get install rar
<stojance> How do I create a symlink?
<qman|A64z> is there any other installation method (besides CDs) I can use to install Edgy?
<The> Someone help me with screen resoluton!
<qman|A64z> stojance: ln -s
<sod75> stojance: ln -s file link_to_file
<kitche> qman|A64z: there is an unofficial net install cd
<qman|A64z> both CDs fail on my machine
<stojance> ok! thank you
<The> How do I change my resolution to something not listed?
<sethk> The, more specific question?
<qman|A64z> apparently, ubuntu doesn't like my drive
<sethk> qman|A64z, you tried the text mode install?
<nu> The: if it's not listed, its not recognized
<qman|A64z> yes
<sethk> qman|A64z, which drive, the cd?
<nu> The: you need to install your videocard driver
<qman|A64z> fails at select and install packages
<The> I heard there is a file I have to edit, but I don't know which one
<sethk> qman|A64z, which drive are you talking about.  the cd?
<qman|A64z> its a DVD-ROM in a dell inspiron 6000
<The> How do I install my video card driver?
<sethk> The, that's the wrong way to do it.
<nu> The: you need to edit xorg.conf
<sethk> The, sudo apt-get reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nu> The: what videocard you have?
<mat1> justin_: it works fine wuith my ram
<The> Intel.
<RaiderX> sethk, yes when i do sudo apt-get rar, i egt this: "Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<RaiderX> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<RaiderX> is only available from another source
<RaiderX> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<RaiderX> "
<The> Some Intel one.
<nu> !videocard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videocard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sod75> The: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RaiderX> so i have to add it to the repository somehow?
<nu> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> RaiderX, hmm.  check your repository list.
<nu> well crap
<The> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nu> The: edit xorg.conf
<qman|A64z> The: You need to enter your monitor's operating frequencies in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> The, use the program I gave you.  don't try to edit xorg.conf directly.
<The> what program?
<qman|A64z> then you can use higher resolutions
<sethk> The, sudo apt-get reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tengo> does someone know how to mount usb drives?
<The> ...what is that.
<Chetic> Why do applications take a really long time to start up for me? It wasn't like this a couple of reboots (and days) ago :(
<sethk> The, when you get to the part about monitor configuration, select the "middle" difficult level, then select the resolutions you want from among those that are available
<qman|A64z> The: You need to find them in the manual or by searching the internet for your model
<sethk> The, it is what you have to type to run the video configuration program.
<The> ohh
<sethk> The, just run it, it brings up a menu driven program.
<RaiderX> well i cant find rar in the spm
<mike__> hello
<kitche> RaiderX: do you have the non-free repo enabled?
<sethk> RaiderX, your repository list isn't right.
<sethk> RaiderX, what kitche just said is a good place to start looking
<The> it is asking for my password, but when I type it, nothing comes up.
<tengo> how come when i try to change permissions for my usb hard drive, i get this: "Sorry, couldn't change the permissions of 'Smart Media Drive.'"
<RaiderX> hm
<sethk> tengil, it is probably formatted with a FAT file system, and FAT doesn't support permissions
<sethk> tengil sorry
<RaiderX> well i have no idea how to fix it
<sethk> tengo, it is probably formatted with a FAT file system, and FAT doesn't support permissions
<The> it is asking for my password, but when I type it, nothing comes up.
<sanitarium> im looking for a lil help with Xgl i used http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427 i picked compiz as it says go to screen and hangs ?
<tengo> sethk, is there a way to change it without losing data?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell sanitarium about xgl | sanitarium, you have a private message from Ubotu
<sethk> tengo
<sethk> tengo, sure
<sethk> tengo,  by default it is mounted so that only root can access it.
<The> sethk, it is asking for my password, but when I type it, nothing comes up.
<sethk> tengo, you can use options on the mount command to make the drive files look like they are owned by another user. (other than root, that is, namely, you)
<qman|A64z> tengo: the problem is that windows doesn't normally support ext3, and linux doesn't normally support ntfs, so manufacturers use FAT because of it's compatibility
<LjL> The: just type the password and press enter. nothing is *supposed* to come up
<tengo> sethk, its formatted under ntfs
<sethk> The, you get no error messages?
<tengo> sethk, which is the windows crap formmat
<tengo> tengo, which one should i change it to
<sethk> tengo, yes, I know what ntfs is.
<sethk> tengo, let me check on the options for ntfs, hold on.
<Archy> hi, i just wanted to boot from a ubuntu cd, and got following error message: MP_BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC can someone help me plz?
<sethk> tengo, you use    uid=###,gid=###
<tengo> sethk i just type that?
<sethk> tengo, for example:   sudo mount -t ntfs -o 'uid=1000,gid=1000' /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever
<The> E: Invalid operation reconfigure
<sethk> The, you have to type precisely what I told you
<RaiderX> ok, i dont know what to check for, how do i fix the repository if thats even possible? o.o
<sethk> The, you can't insert or remove spaces
<LjL> sethk, well, i'm not sure you typed the right thing ;)
<sethk> The, I'll give it to you again, you should copy and paste it.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xort
<mat1> justin_: my ram works fine in the other pc and same cd
<LjL> [19:43:26]  <sethk> The, sudo apt-get reconfigure xserver-xorg  <--  i guess this would be "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sethk> LjL, oh, my fault, sorry
<sethk> tengo, my fault, sorry
<sethk> tengo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Archy> hi, i just wanted to boot from a ubuntu cd, and got following error message: MP_BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC can someone help me plz?
<sethk> tengo, I should have checked, not assumed, I apologize
<The> i got it
<The> now what
<mat1> justin_: i guess its my motherboard:(
<The> what do i do now
<sethk> tengo, sorry also, I put your name instead of The.  I'm batting -100 today.
<made> hello all
<sethk> The, if the reconfiguration program is running, just answer all its questions
<qman|A64z> Arcy, you should try booting with noacpi...I don't remember the exact syntax
<qman|A64z> I think if you press F6 during boot and add "noacpi" to the end
<made> I'm trying to track a lost phone via gps before the battery runs out.. any ideas?
<sethk> mat1, highly unlikely that it's the motherboard
<Chetic> Why do applications take a really long time to start up for me? It wasn't like this a couple of reboots (and days) ago :(
<haxality> made, you've got to be kidding me
<The> it says "Ubuntu Configuration"
<made> haxality: no.. sorry I'm noke kidding
<The> at the top left
<tengo> sethk, what do i do in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Archy> qman|A64z with the "?
<The> it says "Ubuntu Configuration" at the top left. Then it has a list.
<sethk> tengo,I think I aimed the wrong line at you.  you're doing ntfs mount, right?  I aim'ed the answer to "the" at you, sorry
<The> and some text above it.
<sethk> The, that's correct.  it should ask you whether or not it should autodetect your video hardware
<tengo> sethk, ooohhh ok
<The> It doesnt ask that
<sethk> tengo, sorry for confusing everyone.
<The> x server driver:
<The> and a list.
<tengo> sethk, its ok no problemo
<The> tga, vga, vesa, etc.
<sethk> The, that's odd.  I just ran it here.
<The> let me check my typing. what was i supposed to type?
<sethk> The, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> The, you have graphics running, just the wrong resolution, correct?
<Archy> qman|A64z i tried both now, still same problem
<The> I got it. Yes
<The> The resolution is the regular monitor type. I need 1280 x 800, widescreen.
<sethk> The, ok.  do you mean the program is running and asked you whether to autodetect video hardware?
<sethk> The, or are you still getting a different initial screen?
<The> no, it does not ask to auto detect.
<GoClick> how can I tell from CLI what the network thruput a machine is doing? ie to know if the machine's network is pinned and that's why my shell account is piss slow cause the load average is like .3
<The> i can get a screen shot of it.
<wilee85> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<wilee85> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LileDevil> !nntp
<ubotu> nntp: An NNTP server for use with C News. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.12.1-19 (edgy), package size 70 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Archy> hi, i just wanted to boot from a ubuntu cd, and got following error message: MP_BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC can someone help me plz?
<Archy> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<sethk> The, go ahead and answer the question, see what happens next.
<The> Okay, seth, i got a screenshot, let me upload it to photobucket
<foo> Ah, there is 190 to 220 processes in uninterruptable sleep (according to vmstat). If I kill apache, that number goes down to 0. So, it has to be apache. What could be causing this? How can I narrow it down? hmm
<sethk> Archy, and after that?
<Archy> it freezes
<Archy> doesnt go on doing anything
<The> seth, http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/AniCrosserX/Screenshot-3.png
<sethk> foo, remember that apache spawns a bunch of processes, and spawns more processes after a certain number of connections.
<sethk> Archy, I don't think that message is the reason, because I've seen it come up on other boxes and then just continue.
<Daviey> Hi, i can't get XDMCP to work.  Can anybody help me?
<Archy> well
<foo> sethk: Yup.
<sethk> Daviey, what happens?
<Archy> whats the reason tehn?
<Archy> i just put a live cd in my drive an bootet from it
<afief> Help! when trying to burn a Data DVD gnomebaker gives me this output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/832199
<The> sethk, http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/AniCrosserX/Screenshot-3.png
<ryanakca> how do I fix "[Fri Nov 24 13:07:15 2006]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts"... apache2. Also, it takes about 3-4 minutes for apache to start with the command "/etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<Archy> then he unkompressed linux, booting kernel, and the line
<Archy> then he freezes
<Daviey> sethk, click 'login through xdmcp' screen goes black then comes up with detected hosts.  Select host, screen goes black then goes back to local login.  It works perfectly when xdmcp'ing to localhost
<sethk> The, hmm, find the right driver and select it.  we only want the monitor configuration portion anyway.
<foo> sethk: So, you're saying those processes in the uninterruptable sleep are apache spawning his children? Hmm
<Archy> could it have anything to do with the fact that i wanna run it on a notebook?
<jimmygoon> I'm building a digipicture frame to pull pix off my pc downstairs via samba and I need to be able to easily pick with photos to display... I was going to do so by making a folder in xp and having shortcuts to the photos I wanted..... BUT.... can I make my programs treat those shortcuts like symbolic links? (cifs/smbfs)
<The> sethk, how do i find the right driver?
<sethk> Daviey, the host is refusing the connection for some reason.  are you sure XDMCP is enabled on the target machine?
<sethk> The, you can get it out of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<The> ..ok.
<qman|A64z> is it possible to put the ubuntu install disc on a USB flash drive and install from it?
<sethk> The, but I'm puzzled about why the program isn't doing what it normally does.
<Daviey> sethk, yes.  it is detected as enabled from the remote client
<frogzoo> qman|A64z: yes it's possible - there's guides about the net
<nacer> qman|A64z, i think its possible with the netboot install version
<qman|A64z> I know how to put boot floppies on my USB drive
<afief> Help! when trying to burn a Data DVD gnomebaker gives me this output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/832199
<The> sethk, where in the log?
<qman|A64z> but nothing about boot CDs
<sethk> The, normally on about the 20th line.
<The> ok
<sethk> The, look for a line with "Device" near the beginning.
<Daviey> sethk, any idea then?
<The> Device "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Terminus> jimmygoon: unlikely. shortcuts in windows aren't really part of the filesystem.
<The> that?
<sethk> Daviey, I'm not clear, possibly, on exactly what you are doing.  When I use xdmcp, I use it to get the login screen from the remote machine.
<jimmygoon> Terminus: do you know of any other way of "solving" my dilemna?
<Archy> sethk u got any other idea that might help me?
<sethk> Daviey, I run a local X server, and I start the local X server with an argument telling it the IP of the remove server I want to connect to, and I get the login screen from the remote server.
<Daviey> sethk, thats exactly what i want.  But when i select a remote host, screen goes black then returns to the original local login screen
<Terminus> jimmygoon: why not just put the pictures on a *nix system?
<The> sethk, is this it?: Device "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<jimmygoon> Terminus: insecure ("noob") dad and 15 Gb :(
<sethk> Daviey, what are you running, specifically, when you select the host?
<sethk> The, yes, that's it
<The> its not in here
<Daviey> sethk, the gdm login screen... down in the right hand corner is an option.  what console command are you using?
<The> the list.
<afief> Help! when trying to burn a Data DVD gnomebaker gives me this output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/832199
<Terminus> jimmygoon: hmmm... can't you tell him to transfer the files through samba to the picture server and then grab it from there?
<sethk> Daviey, X with a -something, let me check the something
<The> sethk, so, which driver would I choose?
<sethk> The, hold on a moment
<jimmygoon> Terminus: I could... I'm thinking it would be easier just to pass "feh" (the image viewing program) a config file found on the PC... that has a list of the folder/pictures that he wants and then whip together a simple interface for him
<The> mkay
<sethk> Daviey, but it should be equivalent to what you are doing.
<Terminus> jimmygoon: then again, windows can't create symlinks through samba anyway...
<Daviey> sethk, so will that pop up on display:0 or a fresh one.  (ie will i need to kill :0?)
<sethk> Daviey, it may be a red herring, let me check.
<sethk> Daviey, _if_ you do it that way, you are starting an X server and the current one needs to be killed first.  but it should still work the way you are doing it.
<sethk> Daviey, it might be good to do it the other way around for troubleshooting purposes, though.
<Terminus> jimmygoon: if that's what you want, the only way i see to do it is to make the software for the frame more flexible/user friendly/whatever...
<jimmygoon> Terminus: say I've mounted my samba share at "/media/desktop-pc" ... I can create a list of his pictures/folders and call it "/media/desktop-pc/config" and then have FEH load the images from that list.... and then I could throw something together in Visual Basic to let him make that config file or something :S
<axisys> what is a good search tool for 10G of compressed data?
<Daviey> sethk, what logs can i check.  I have tried it using 2 x edgy (connecting both ways) and using a dapper client to connect to the two.  All work using localhost
<jimmygoon> Terminus: yea... its a WIP
<sethk> Daviey, you are logging in to the remote server with a userid and password that definitely exists on the remote machine?
<axisys> i want users to be able to access it thru web
<RaiderX> hah i just installed winrar through wine and it worked :P thansk sethk  and every1 else who helped!
<sethk> Daviey, working with localhost suggests that it is a permissions problem.
<Daviey> sethk, i'm not getting that far!  It bums out when i select a host
<Terminus> jimmygoon: i wouldn't even deal with vb. i'd just cronjob the script that creates the config file, scanning dirs periodically.
<sethk> Daviey, oh, ok, sorry, yes, you said that.
<alecjw> how do i reconfigure my gnome panel?
<Hoagie> Hi. Is there any way to change user details without using the System menu? I tried preventing one user from doing administrative actions, and it seems to have affected both. How do I get my main user back to full rights?
<foo> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33719/ - any ideas on this? Apache is causing there to be processes in uninterruptable sleep. I think I have a hardware bottleneck with disks. I have SATA on this thing... not too sure what's going on.
<jimmygoon> ah, thats not the issue... feh will go recursive... I just want to be able to pick and choose what pictures to use without copying them... HD space is (sadly) precious
<Terminus> jimmygoon: so all he has to do is stuff the pictures in the appropriate directory. config file gets updated 5 minutes later or something...
<sethk> foo, one moment, I'll look but let me answer another question first.
<The> sethk, so, which driver would I choose?
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: You probally need to boot with the install disk, mount the partition and change the files back
<Terminus> jimmygoon: well, you can try to google and find out if there's an article somewhere on how to read .lnk files.
<Nookie^> !postgressql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgressql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nookie^> !postgresql
<ubotu> postgresql: object-relational SQL database management system (transitional). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.21 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sethk> The, checking ...
<The> k
<Ernz> Hi everyone am trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 on an older computer with 750Mhz Athlon, 650MB RAM, 64MB NVidia Grphx card. Should this work??
<foo> sethk: Sure :) Thanks
<Terminus> Ernz: it should.
<jimmygoon> Terminus: will do.. then I could just have something that scans the folder (cron) and strips out whatever and replace "C:\Shared\Picutres" with "/media/desktop-pc/" or whatnot.......
<Terminus> jimmygoon: yeah... that kind of stuff...
<Terminus> jimmygoon: don't you just love windows?! =P
<anton_> hi everybody :)
<Ernz> Terminus: I am getting to the "This is Ubuntu Live CD." "For the default live system, press ENTER." - But the cursor isn't flashing and nothing happens when I hit ENTER of F1, whats the deal?
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Err. You mean the live CD? I'm a total newbie, so I'm not exactly sure how to do that
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: Yeh the live cd
<anton_> doesn't sound good, ernz
<jimmygoon> Terminus: :( such a seemingly simple thing...
<Ernz> anton_ Suggestions?
<Kingsqueak> http://www.kingsqueak.org/stuff/AFGUIDEDMISSILE.wav
<anton_> have you tried another live cd? maybe you have some strange hardware
<Terminus> Ernz: hmmm... i've never encountered that problem. then again, i never use the livecd.
<anton_> maybe try something like dsl to begin with. see if it boots
<Ernz> Anton_ I sure do! Some of this stuff is archaic. I will try the install CD.
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Alright, I'll give it a go. Cheers
<sethk> The, take a look at this url:  http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/
<The> ok.
<darko3d> how can i backup the programs i installed via add/remove, so i don't have to reinstall them every time i format?
<sethk> The, it's relevant to the non-standard (wide screen) resolution that you need
<anton_> if you don't mind running the risk of hosing your hard drive, ernz :)
<sethk> The, and incidentally should also tell you what driver you need.
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: How do I mount the partition, by the way?
<RaiderX> hey is there anything like check disk in ubuntu?
<Zaggynl> Are the Ubuntu devs aware of the slow burning problem?
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: mount /dev/yourpartition /mnt
<anton_> once you've installed them darko, that could be difficult (or take a long time). if i remember correctly, there's a how-to somewhere detailing how to turn your computer into an update repository
<RaiderX> hey is there anything like check disk in ubuntu?
<Terminus> RaiderX: fsck
<RaiderX> thx
<Ernz> anton_: Ideally I would boot into ubuntu 1st because I need to write a CD of stuff currently on the 20GB HDD.
<Terminus> RaiderX: use it carefully. =)
<sethk> foo, that doesn't look abnormal to me
<kitche> Zaggynl: what are you burning since usually the burning has to deal with how fast your drive can burn data
<foo> sethk: CPU Usage: u379.12 s1209.51 cu0 cs0 - 2.04% CPU load
<RaiderX> wut woudl be the syntax to check a removable drive?
<anton_> ernz: well if it won't boot you're going to have to use plan b :)
<sethk> foo, apache always has processes in that mode, that wake up periodically to check for a new connection
<Elohimus> I'm having an issue with resolving hostnames to IPs. It takes about 4 seconds to resolve any host. Anything I can do?
<darko3d> anton_:do you have any links, until now i only installed xchat
<Terminus> RaiderX: normally, you should never need to run it manually. it should automatically run when you boot after an improper shutdown and stuff.
<sethk> foo, use ps, you can't really paste the output of top (I think it's top that I'm seeing)
<Ernz> anton_ plan B? :S
<Zaggynl> kitche, DVDs and CDRs both burn no faster then 3x with every burning app I tried on a 16x DVD Benq burner
<foo> sethk: yup, but the processes in interruptable sleep. Oh, yeah, that is top
<anton_> darko: i'd have to dig something out... gimme a second
<Zaggynl> this thread shows I'm not the only one: v
<sethk> RaiderX, I think you mean umount
<Zaggynl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128721&page=7&highlight=burning+slow
<Terminus> RaiderX: depends on the filesystem. fsck won't work if the drive is ntfs
<kitche> Zaggynl: and have you choosen 16x as the speed? it might be set at 3x
<Zaggynl> kitche, I did choose 16x
<sethk> foo, uninterruptable means _externally_ uninterruptable
<whta> Hey, can anyone help me to get these ATI drivers installed right? I downloaded the .run file but it's giving me stuff about character codes not being able to be read
<sethk> foo, doesn't mean that the process is dead.
<anton_> ernz: i dunno :) maybe use a different distribution to boot, or build the hard drive into another computer
<RaiderX> Terminus , i need to check an external drive because i deleted a 450mb file through nautilus and it didnt free any space although the file is gone
<Ernz> anton_ I think it may be an Ubuntu issue :( I am trying a "Mandriva" liveCD that I just HAPPEN to have and it seems to be booting A-OK.
<Terminus> RaiderX: and the drive is ext3?
<RaiderX> no
<RaiderX> its a memory stick, so fsck wont work?
<sethk> Ernz, I'm sure it is a ubuntu issue; that doesn't mean there isn't a workaround.  (nor that it is)
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: It says only root can do that..
<anton_> cool, ernz :) vive la france!
<sethk> RaiderX, the fact that it's a memory stick makes no difference.  what matter is the type of file system
<Terminus> RaiderX: well, fsck can do vfat. never used it myself though.
<whta> Hey, can anyone help me to get these ATI drivers installed right? I downloaded the .run file but it's giving me stuff about character codes not being able to be read
<sethk> Hoagie, only root _can_ do that.  use sudo
<RaiderX> yea, i know, i implied that i woudltn format a memory stick in ext3 =p
<Ernz> antonanton_:  Maybe I should give Edgy a shot? I think I read that is supposed to have better legacy support?
<kitche> whta: why don't you install the ati package?
<darko3d>  the Ubuntu software channel that includes 'Terminal Program - Super User Mode' is not enabled.<---how do i enable that
<livingtm> where can i get help with udev?
<whta> kitche: is that in synaptic? >_>
<Terminus> RaiderX: just make sure and use the appropriate fsck. =)
<sethk> RaiderX, I format memory sticks with ext3 frequently.  there is no reason not to
<kitche> !ati|whta
<ubotu> whta: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anton_> ernz: i'm using edgy myself atm, and it runs okay (not perfect, but okay). but then i never had any problems with drake either
<RaiderX> hm
<sethk> RaiderX, the only time I use fat is if the stick has to be read by windows
<Ernz> anton_ are you using an older machine?
<sethk> RaiderX, ext2 is good enough, though.
<The> sethk, its really confusing.
<strabes> ext2/ext3 can be read/written to by windows
<strabes> www.fs-driver.org
* Terminus just formats usb drives as vfat
<anton_> ernz: unfortunately not :( but i have a pentium II from 1997 at home under edgy, and it runs okay :)
<phas> hi, i'm trying to make bindings of libid3
<RaiderX> well, its a PSP memory stick, the reaosn not to is because the PSP wont uinderstand ext3,  think its fat32
<phas> with c2hs
<phas> but when i try to comile my lib i get
<sethk> strabes, good point.  it doesn't help, though, if you use a memory card formatted by some device (such as a camera)
<phas> c2hs: Error in C header file.
<phas> /usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:69: (column 6) [FATAL] 
<phas>   >>> Syntax error!
<phas>   The symbol `;' does not fit here.
<Ernz> anton_ As luck has it, I have a PIII kicking around somewhere ;)
<Terminus> RaiderX: well, if you're sure it's fat32, go ahead and use fsck.vfat. just don't blame us if it breaks. =P
<yolope> hey i have a problem with ubuntu. when i start up now i get "/usr/sbin/pam_getenv: line 3: =head1: command not found" repeating over and over again and i cant get past it. i've logged in recovery mode and startx... has anyone got any ideas how to fix this?
<phas> i seriusly doubt that this library is broken
<RaiderX> lol
<sethk> RaiderX, I don't know what PSP is, but you are probably correct.
<RaiderX> ill chekc to make sure
<RaiderX> playstation portable
<RaiderX> =p
<darko3d>  i'm downloading a software, but i'm getting this:the Ubuntu software channel that includes 'Terminal Program - Super User Mode' is not enabled.<---how do i enable that
<sethk> yolope, that's a syntax error; your script wat barfed.  how did you do that?
<yolope> if i run pam_getenv from shell now i get the same error
<Terminus> RaiderX: fsck.vfat --help to see the options
<RaiderX> ok
<Ernz> Anyone know what the resident file explorer is in Mandriva???
<yolope> dunno, i didnt do anything, i installed some software the correct way
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Alright, I mounted it. No error message, so I assume it worked. How do I change user settings?
<Terminus> RaiderX: or man fsck.vfat
<anton_> ernz: konqueror
<cwillu> !cifs
<yolope> is it possible to fix it? what would be the best way?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sethk> yolope, sorry, I didn't read carefully
<cwillu> anybody know where mount.cifs went in edgy?
<sethk> yolope, is perl installed on your machine?
<Ernz> anton_ So it is...
<yolope> yeah, i installed perl yesterday
<yolope> sorry
<Terminus> !info smbfs edgy
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<yolope> i installed imagemagick for perl
<anton_> ernz: it's a kde installation. konqueror is pretty impressive software :)
<mabus> Does ubuntu have a client that can make remote desktop connections to windows?
<Terminus> cwillu: should be still in smbfs
<sethk> yolope, make sure  /usr/bin/perl   exists
<anton_> mabus: vpnclient
<cwillu> ahh neat, thanks
<Terminus> cwillu: don't take my word for it. i don't run edgy. =P
<anton_> mabus: sorry, vncclient
<yolope> ahh
<sethk> mabus, linux has a windows terminal server client
<Terminus> mabus: yes, it does.
<yolope> root@earthtone:~# /usr/bin/perl
<yolope> /usr/bin/perl: line 1: nice:: command not found
<sethk> mabus, then there is also vns, but vnc is a dog.
<cwillu> Terminus: no problem;  smbfs just isn't installed by default anymore :)
<darko3d> how do i enable univers and multiuniverse?
<yolope> yes i have some problems here :/
<sethk> mabus, and has to be running at both ends.
<Terminus> mabus: go to Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<Ernz> anton_ Whats the command to mount NTFS hda1?
<jimmygoon> How does smbfs compares to CIFS?
<cwillu> brief wtf moment copying and pasting in fstab from a different working config :)
<sethk> yolope, ok, now you are on track to fix it.
<mabus> Terminus: and that's already installed?
<jimmygoon> !info cifs edgy
<ubotu> Package cifs does not exist in edgy
<yolope> hehe i hope, thanks for the pointer
<mabus> sethk: vncclient doesn't actually use the RDP though does it?
<Terminus> mabus: it should be by default. it's compatible with the RDP windows uses. so you can just setup windows to allow remote connections and you should be able to login.
<mabus> Isn't it sort of it's own thing?
<cwillu> jimmygoon: cifs is smb, only different
<mabus> Terminus: awesome
<sethk> mabus, no, it doesn't
<anton_> ernz: i imagine mandriva will mount it with a simple mount command
<cwillu> a few different options, which I happen to need
<sethk> back in a few minutes
<Hoagie> How do I change user privilages from the Live CD? Anyone?
<sethk> mabus, yes, vnc is separate, and has a windows side and a linux side and you have to run both.
<RaiderX> fsck works for fat16?
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: There in the file /etc/passwd
<sethk> mabus, you also, as I said, have a windows terminal server client
<Terminus> mabus: oh, and that client can also connect to vnc. =)
<anton_> ernz: if it doesn't, you're in trouble... (missing ntfs libraries)
<Ernz> anton_ Only KB working at the mo everything is being done from terminal
<sethk> mabus, that's awful syntax, a client for windows terminal server.  :)
<The> sethk, its really confusing.
<sethk> The, I know.
<jimmygoon> cwillu: I was just working on fstab and cifs/smbfs ... and for whatever reason it wouldn't work with fstab unless I used cifs :S
<mabus> Terminus: So if I run Terminal Services from ubuntu I can get the graphical output from the serving windows bx?
<mabus> s/bx/box/
<The> so.. how do i do this.
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: And /etc/group, you can add users to the administrator group in there
<anton_> ernz: something like mount /dev/hda1 <mountpoint> should work for root :)
<sethk> The, I have to go for a bit, but I'll be back.  perhaps someone else can help.  I'm not doing too well with you anyway, unfortunately.
<julio1> i need a spanish room
<Terminus> mabus: yep. i used to do it a lot.
<The> ok.
<Terminus> mabus: i don't think audio gets forwarded though.
<The> ...so.. can anyone hep me
<yolope> cheers sethk, getting there, lots of nice errors :)
<anton_> mabus: audio doesn't get forwarded, trust me, i use vnc at work :(
<salah> hello. just installed mysql5.0 on a ubuntu-server (dapper 6.10). how do I log in for the first time
<mabus> anton_: I'm hoping to use terminal services, not vnc
<Ernz> anton_ lol - Drive is empty.
<anton_> salah: tricky. have you got a user?
<mabus> But when I use RD from windows to windows, I leave sound at the target box anyway
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: How do I get into my HD after mounting it? :x
<salah> anton_, no, how do I do that?
<anton_> mabus: sorry :) i haven't been paying attention :)
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: It should show up as the /mnt directory
<anton_> salah: there's some good documentation for mysql on the webpage. it can explain it a lot better than me
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Aha!
<whta> OK, question about this ATI driver.. suposedly it comes with ubuntu, right? but my screen seems sluggish and glxinfo | grep vendor says:  "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"
<anton_> ernz: what does cat /proc/partitions say?
<H3g3m0n> So you probally want to edit /mnt/etc/group find the admin line and add your username after it depending on how you disabled the admin access
<Ernz> anton_ Dunno, I just rebooted. I am going to load fail safes on the Mobo and try again. I ahve suspicions that that may be it.
<palomer> what's a good program to partition my harddisk?
<wilee85> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<zainka> Hi, How can I add an Canon PIXMA MP800 when Canon dont support Linux. Is there generic printer drivesr which will work towards Cnon UBS mounted printers?????
<anton_> ernz: mobo? isn't that something from austin powers?
<Jager[ZZzz] > sethk here
<Jager[ZZzz] > ?
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> Hey, I got a prob with detecting my Hard Disk. I have partitioned it in GParted. Cannot find the directory if the drive I have checked media folder though
<anton_> zainka: just try a few drivers out. maybe one will work
<Ernz> anton_ Nearly, yes.
<Terminus> zainka: try going to linuxprinting.org and check.
<ryanakca> how do I fix "[Fri Nov 24 13:07:15 2006]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts"... apache2. Also, it takes about 3-4 minutes for apache to start with the command "/etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<whta> OK, question about this ATI driver.. suposedly it comes with ubuntu, right? but my screen seems sluggish and glxinfo | grep vendor says:  "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"
<zainka> Thanks
<Terminus> !printer | zainka
<ubotu> zainka: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<anton_> chris_swift_kubu: what does cat /proc/partitions say?
<yolope> i think my packages are screwed :( bah, i think fixing this might be bodging it
<paitart> hi! i just updated from 6.06 to 6.10 -- i don't notice any changes in the desktop's look. why is that?
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<H3g3m0n> Cannon do have some linux drivers around afaik although mt ip1300 didn't when i got it (and it broke like a few weeks later)
<H3g3m0n> but they did release some for it
<anton_> ubuto: is all printing done with cups, or just network printing?
<Jager-> sethk : I tried resizing it to 77 gb... and it still says it cant resize
<darko3d> i ran this in the terminal, wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add - and i'm getting Connecting to ubuntu.beryl-project.org|80.77.247.17|:80... connected.
<darko3d> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found 19:30:37 ERROR 404: Not Found.  gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Neither password nor group are in there :S
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> anton: What? If your on bout compatabitility I have an idencticle drive that is detected
<darko3d> what should i do?
<anton_> darko: sounds like you need a pgp key to get in.
<Terminus> anton_: ubotu is a bot, and yes, all printing is done through cups. when you use the wizard, it adds the printer in cups.
<whta> OK, question about this ATI driver.. suposedly it comes with ubuntu, right? but my screen seems sluggish and glxinfo | grep vendor says:  "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"
<nub_> i'm trying to install the newer nvidia glx drivers from the nvidia site, and it's hanging on looking for a kernel module. what do i do to fix that?
<yolope> thanks
<anton_> terminus: thanks :) you learn something new everyday :)
<darko3d> anton_: i'm trying to install beryl, and i followed the steps
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: The files themselfs? or the admin group isn't in there?
<anton_> chris_swift: just wondering if it's recognised by the system
<darko3d> on here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX#How-to_install_Beryl_with_AIGLX_on_Dapper
<mordof> alright, so i'm on the aspire 5610 notebook, i can't find the page for the compatibility list anymore... anyone know off hand weither dual core AND wireless work on this thing yet?
<Terminus> anton_: cups is sweet. i even have windows connecting to it directly. no more messy samba configs. =)
<Jager-> Anyone know for sure if a badly fragmented hdd will cause problems when trying to resize it and create a partition?
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: The files themselves
<dcordes> are there any known issues with ddclient and dyndns.org?
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> anton_: It is partitioned ext3 by GParted on this system
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: There's no /etc/group and password
<anton_> terminus: oh god, i once had to share a printer using samba, it was a nightmare :(
<anton_> so where's the problem, chris? :)
<nub_> ok, the nvidia installer script is saying that the connection to the nvidia site has timed out, yet i can connect just fine. anybody know what's up?
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> I cant access it or find it in my folders
<anton_> jager: it'll just take a long time to do
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: Are you sure your looking at the files on your hdd in /mnt/etc and not the livecd's /etc ?
<whta> OK, question about this ATI driver.. suposedly it comes with ubuntu, right? but my screen seems sluggish and glxinfo | grep vendor says:  "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: Also its passwd not password
<mordof> nub_, possibly installer script is using an old location to the files... make sure you're using the most up to date drivers...?
<Terminus> anton_: just use ipp if all your winboxen are win2k+. winme and below require samba though.
<nub_> i just downloaded it today, mordof
<coyotex> quick question , how can i add a program in boot time ?
<anton_> terminus: the problems are now behind me :) i only use linux and solaris now :)
<mordof> k then i have no idea, hehe.. i'm not actually on ubuntu but am trying to get info to see if it will work on my laptop
<Terminus> coyotex: update-rc.d if it has an init script, add it to rc.local if it doesn't.
<anton_> coyotex: init.d :)
<sprizz> question: how can i remove the freeglut3 package without removing x?
<Spec> anton_ why solaris?
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> anton_: Sorry bout repeat but you may not of noticed I cant access the drive or see any folders for the drive
<Quantur> hi folks
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> hi
<anton_> spec: curiosity. to be honest, gentoo works better on the sun computers i've got...
<whta> umm, i have a problem. sound doesn't work in anything but flash
<anton_> chris: is the drive mounted?
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: I think so. I mounted the drive, and I'm looking in the mnt folder in filesystem
<nub_> ok, how can i change my dns servers in the command line?
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> anton_: was just going to ask how  to mount
<darko3d> any help??
<Terminus> Chris_Swift_Kubu: is the drive ntfs?
<Spec> anton_: heh, i installed gentoo on the sun server we got... :p
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> Anton_: nope ext3
<anton_> chris: a-ha! first one checks to see if the drive is recognised as hardware by the system :) (cat /proc/partitions)
<Terminus> Chris_Swift_Kubu: if it's ntfs, mount it using mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hda /mnt/point
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: hmm its possible its hiding them somehow, maby try a looking at them in a terminal as sudo root. If those files arn't on you hdd then you shouldn't even beable to login
<anton_> spec: and don't you just feel superior once you've done that :) i had to recompile the kernel 5 times before it booted
<Terminus> Chris_Swift_Kubu: oh... ext3. where'd you mount it?
<sprizz> anyone know how to remove the freeglut3 package without removing x?
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> I havent yet, asking how to
<Terminus> Chris_Swift_Kubu: permission problem? if so chmod it.
<Spec> anton_: it was easy; our sun server has an x86 chipset
<Spec> it's not even sparc
<anton_> spec: oh :( and i'm struggling with an ultrasparc workstation :(
<darko3d> the beryl installation guide, says: Make sure to get the public key for the repository, what does that means?
<whta> Sound works only in flash videos. Tried loading an mp3 into xmms and got nothing. any ideas?
<Jager-> Anyone know for sure if a badly fragmented hdd will cause problems when trying to resize it and create a partition?
<Terminus> Chris_Swift_Kubu: mount /dev/hda /mnt/point where hda is the drive device node and /mnt/point is where you want it to go.
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> I know it's SDB from GParted
<Terminus> Chris_Swift_Kubu: hda1 or whatever i mean. the letter is the drive and the number is the partition
<Terminus> !mount | Chris_Swift_Kubu
<ubotu> Chris_Swift_Kubu: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<anton_> darko: to limit access to the repository you need a key. getting it shouldn't be a problem, however.
<whta> Sound works only in flash videos. Tried loading an mp3 into xmms and got nothing. any ideas?
<darko3d> how do i get it?
<sorush20> hi I'm being asked for my cups password, what is this password and where is ti?
<anton_> darko: that should be mentioned in the documentation, i'd have thought. i'm afraid i can't help
<kitche> whta: for mp3 playback you need the mp3 library
<paitart> hi! i just updated from 6.06 to 6.10 -- i don't notice any changes in the desktop's look. why is that?
<Terminus> Chris_Swift_Kubu: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb should list all the partitions on that drive and the appropriate device nodes.
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> It's a single partition
<kitche> !mp3|whta
<ubotu> whta: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anton_> sorush: oh cups password. i think you need to configure a superuser for cups. there is a command to do that. don't ask me what it is. try apropos cups and see what gets spat out
<Jager-> Im planning on moving all my non-game apps over to linux once i get it installed, and just use windows for games. so after i uninstall all the apps i can use on linux (or open source equivalents) will i be able to reduce the size of the windows partition and give it to linux?
<Jager-> and vice-verse (in case i need more room on the windows partition)
<Terminus> anton_ and sorush: you have to add the cups user to the shadow group first. it can't read the password otherwise. then you just use your username and password if your user is in the lpadmin group. (it is by default)
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: Yes, you can use gparted on the live cd to resize them
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: How do I look in sudo root?
<Jager-> Well currently i cannot
<Jager-> but thats what im trying to figure out
<PupenoR> H3g3m0n: can parted resize NTFS ?
<anton_> oh cool, thanks terminus :) i've spent my whole life configuring a user to do it...
<Jager-> gpart on the live disk gives me an error when i try to shrink the windows partition
<nub_> isn't writing to ntfs from linux kind of dangerous to the ntfs data?
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: Open up a terminal, 'sudo -i', 'file /mnt/etc/groups'
<Jager-> soi im going to try to create a partition for linux while im on windows
<Terminus> anton_: lol. /etc/shadow is unreadable to anything that's not root or in the shadow group. =)
<PupenoR> Jager-: I wouldn't expect (g)parted to be able to resize or modify NTFS partitions in any way.
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: Thats group not groups sorry
<anton_> terminus: it doesn' even make that much sense, if you're root...
<whta> Sound works only in flash videos. Tried loading an mp3 into xmms and got nothing. any ideas?
<mat1> justin_: u here?
<Terminus> anton_: but the cupsys daemon doesn't run as root. more secure that way. hence the need to add it to the shadow group.
<Jager-> PupenoR: oh? So then how am I supposed to install linux?...
<anton_> terminus: makes sense :) thanks for the tip :)
<Terminus> anton_: and it's not in the shadow group by default because of paranoia. ;)
<kitche> !mp3>whta
<kitche> whta you should of gotten a pm from ubotu
<darko3d> Anybody here knows how to get an OpenGPG key for installing beryl?
<CharonX> Anyone know of a way to view the httpd.conf file of a running apache service ? (If the httpd.conf files has been deleted)
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> thanks guys i have now mounted
<Terminus> anton_: np. also, the fact that cupsys doesn't run as root is because of security again. =)
<anton_> this shadow stuff can be trouble. i once tried to use yellow pages to manage passwords and stuff. try getting that to export /etc/shadow...
<whta> i should have said it's not just mp3s, also ogg files :o
<wilee85> where is the modprobe.conf file?
<kitche> whta: you have to install the codecs for them
<Terminus> anton_: well, only root has rw to shadow...
<whta> kitche: doesn't linux come with built in support for free formats..?
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Alright, it said "/mnt/etc/group: ASCII text"
<kitche> whta: you need the codecs to play them though not sure if ubuntu comes with them by default
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: 'gksu gedit /mnt/etc/group'
<whta> kithce: the files that came in the UBUNTU EXAMPLES FOLDER had no sound, I'm assuming they were supposed to come with it =\
<degus> hi guys!
<sprizz> does anyone know how to remove freeglut3 without removing x?
<anton_> whta: sounds like your sound isn't working okay. does ubuntu come with alsaconf?
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: "GtK - WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<whta> anton_: strange thing is some sound works. it's an odd problem. tell me how to check for alsaconf and i'll look >_>
<anton_> whta: open a terminal, log in as root and type 'which alsaconf'
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: Try in a new terminal, I think it lost your display environment variable when you ran sudo -i
<Ernz> anton_ Fixed our what my problem was with that boot screen...
<heehoww> how can i install libdvdcss on dapper?
<anton_> ernz: do tell :) (you didn't have your monitor plugged in?)
<whta> anton_: that doesn't give me anything
<PupenoR> Jager-: if you only have one big NTFS partition you'll need to backup, destroy and re-install. Alternative I belive there are some othe (proprietary) programs that can let you shrink an NTFS partition.
<mats> heehoww: you have to enable the universe-multivere at /etc/apt/source.list
<martin_> Nat spricht deutsch?
<anton_> whta: then it's not there. mm, sound just worked for me, so i haven't got to grips with installing a sound card in ubuntu
<mats> english
<abo_> mount.ntfs-use is peaking in top every 3-4 seconds periodically, anyone had this problem before?
<anton_> suchst du jemand, der deutsch kann, martin?
<mat1> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PupenoR> !de
<Nat_> martin: no in fact
<Ernz> anton_ Correction: "Figured". lol - No, bizzarrely enough the USB keyboard works in the BIOS, works with a Mandriva boot, but not with Ubuntu. Very odd. I noticed it when I got a "Disk Read Error" and the thing wouldn't retry when I hit the Any key...
<heehoww> mats: how can i do that??
<Jager-> Gpart made to 1.4 gb partitions. One is "extened" one is "logical" and the logical is Linux swap2
<whta> anton_: the first time i installed ubuntu there were no problems with sound. since then i've reformatted and got a new motherboard so that might be it.. but I don't get why some sound works and other sound doesn't
<Jager-> is this normal?
<mat1> heehoww i did it already befor u it dont repeat
<anton_> whta: it's a complicated world. not all sound cards are the same
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Alright, that's opened it... Now do I just add the user to root?
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: Theres a special admin group
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Both of my users are in "adm"
<Ernz> anton_ I just degaussed this 21" Compaq MONSTER by accident! Scared the hell out of me!
<whta> I would have tried to install linux drivers for my card but I can't find any =\
<Jager-> H3g3m0n: How can I go about creating a 10gb partition for linux? It doesnt seem to work in Gpart
<Ernz> Thought I was being electrocuted.
<heehoww> matl: sorry man....
<anton_> ernz: if you have a cat, check to see what its fur is doing :)
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Ah, silly me
<scheuri> hi all...I have an odd problem with my USB-mass-storage devices lately...from one day to another I can not access them anymore...I plut them in, the usual window pops up, but nothing after...the device is mounted but not accessible with my normal user
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: adm isn't admin, check down the bottom
<mats> heehoww: hm?
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Added it.. Just save and reboot?
<mat1> heehoww: its ok:P
<Ernz> lol
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: Do you have the space free?
<Jager-> yea
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: Yep that should be it
<Jager-> about 17 gb
<anton_> scheuri: which distribution?
<heehoww> mats: i wasnt here when u taught that
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Here goes ;)
<scheuri> ubuntu 6.06.1
<mats> heehoww: oh ;)
<scheuri> anton_: ubuntu 6.06.1
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: Try cfdisk if gparted isn't working, you will also need to mkfs.ext3 the partition you make in cfdisk though
<Ernz> anton_ Thanks for your help there. I think I manage from here.
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: Good luck
<Jager-> I need two partitions, one for / and one for swap. correct?
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: Yep
<mat1> any got any ideals on the EIP problem other then ram is not the problem...
<anton_> scheuri: strange, i thought problems with usb were ironed out. haven't had any myself for ages. when you put the usb drive in, how is it mounted? (cat /etc/mtab)
<Jager-> should i be able to get wireless working while running on the live cd??
<darko3d> ok, i had it with this shit, does anybody know wherte i can find a guide on how to install beryl aiglx on dapper, other then the shitty guide on beryl's wiki
<Block> is there a way to run mac apps on an ubuntu system?
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: If your installing ubuntu then the installer will probally beable to allocate the space to the largest free region on your hdd
<scheuri> anton_: funny thing is...my usb-HDD and my usbstick worked like a charm...until a few days ago
<scheuri> anton_: same problem with PC at work...but much earlier...did not really bother, thought was another problem
<mat1> darko3d: try searching berylonaiglx
<ragamuffin> Can i comment out memtest and recovery mode from grub?
<Jager-> H3g3m0n: so what option should I chose
<anton_> ragamuffin: if you want
<mats> Block: why would you do that? :p
<mats> Block: then you have to emulate it
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: In the installer for using free region or cfdisk for making a new parition?
<zainka> I've tried to download some printer drivers from linuxprinting.org, but my Archive manager reported that "Archive type not supported.". I downloaded the "cnijfilter-common-2.60-1.i386.rpm" package + another one (same result for both)
<anton_> scheuri: it's probably a rights problem
<scheuri> anton_: oh...there is no usb-device in mtab...
<Jager-> H3g3m0n: the installer
* Chris_Swift_Kubu is away: Away at the moment
<anton_> scheuri: and you've plugged it in?
<Clansman> hola
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: It worked! I will love you forever, thanks a load! It makes me happy that people are willing to help someone as dense as me. ;)
<Block> emulate it? hmm..
<ragamuffin> anton_: I will have to add # in all lines dealing with the respective boot items or only the first line?
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: nps =P
<scheuri> anton_: I just did...the window popped up.....
<jcsteele> on dapper i use to be able to browse the available wireless networks using the "networking" diaglogs in the system menu...now i cannot.
<anton_> scheuri: before plugging it in, type tail -f /var/log/messages in a terminal
<thompa> checking system monitor I only show 1 cpu
<scheuri> anton_: hmm...aye...
<jcsteele> does anyone know of a good way to browse the wireless networks available?
<mats> Block: http://linuxrevolution.blogspot.com/2006/02/mac-apps-on-linux.html
<mats> Block: http://linuxrevolution.blogspot.com/2006/02/mac-apps-on-linux.html
<mats> ups, sorry that
<anton_> ragamuffin: all lines, i think (grub isn't that intelligent, if i remember)
<thompa> anbody know what up with that, I always showed 2 cpus before now one
<Jager-> H3g3m0n: whenever I chose "resize (hdd name) and use freed space" it wont let me resize it
<anton_> jcsteele: iwlist scan :)
<scheuri> !pastebin
<ragamuffin> anton_: thanks
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<liquidboy> anyone know a way to get desktop icons in windowmaker without using nautilus?
<scheuri> anton_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33731/
<pixel> hi
<zainka> Archive manager reports for some .rpm's that "Archive type not supported.". I downloaded the "cnijfilter-common-2.60-1.i386.rpm" package + another one (same result for both) from linuxprinting.org
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: When you say you have free space, is it free space on a windows/other partition or unpartitioned space?
<thompa> do i need to install a different kerenl for duo core?
<anton_> liquidboy: windowmaker must have a conf-file. try ls -a in your home directory and look for something like .desktop, or .windowmaker or similar
<Jager-> its free space on a windows partition
<pixel> Jager-: how you going?
<degus> My sound aint working(Creative Soundblaster X FI) ive read that there are no support for it yet(drivers will be availble around sumer 2007)  but now iam just wondering if there is some drivers that acctually works with my sound card? not fully functional just some sound mono or something just so i can listen to music..
<Jager-> Hi pixel
<dani_> hi
<thompa> with the cdrom running i have 100% cpu usage and no 2nd cpu showing, weird
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: Ah ok, try shrinking the windows partition down manually first in gparted, if it doesn't work check the error in the details section
<pixel> I have 2 services that load when Dapper loads. how can I remove them from loading at boottime please?
<Jager-> I've done that, and i also saved the log
<dani_> van itt valaki, aki magyar?????????????????????????????????
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: What the error is giving you?
<Jager-> http://www.originalwebconcepts.com/Whatever/gparted_details.htm
<anton_> scheuri: okay. i can't see it being mounted anywhere. what does cat /etc/mtab say?
<nub_> can somebody help me with the nvidia glx drivers?
<pixel> nub_: not me sorry
<mordof> what does the "Alternate" CD do?
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: "ERROR: Extended record needed (1048 > 1024), not yet supported! Please try to free less space."
<anton_> pixel: look at run levels in /etc/rc.d
<Jager-> H3g3m0n: (Thats an older log, but all Ive done after this is change the size I tried changing the windows partition to)
<scheuri> anton_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33732/
<dani_> nem tudtok magyarul beszlni??????????????
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: just don't try to free that much space, try a smaller number
<mat1> nub_: try searching berylonaiglx
<zainka> Is Krusader file manager ported to Ubuntu???
<Jager-> H4g3m0n: Ive tried down to 4gb
<mat1> its there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bzq-88-152-25-220.red.bezeqint.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<anton_> scheuri: i can't see your usbdisk anywhere :(
<darko3d> the beryl installation guide, says: Make sure to get the public key for the repository, where do i get that?????????????????
<gleesond> is there a walkthough for upgrading to edgy from dapper.
<pixel> anton_: there is no file called rc.d in my /etc
<scheuri> anton_: oh my god....I just checked the /media-directory...there is an file called sda1...if I make a "more" it turns out to be my ddclient-config file
<mat1> cyper, why u scanning me?
<Terminus> !ugrade | gleesond
<kokoko1> hi
<kitche> nub_: you have nvidia-glx installed but it's not using it?
<aldo> Hi to all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<me_> which nicname is the bot that searches for packages?
<Terminus> oh... no factoid. heh
<LjL> mat1: he's scanned the entire channel.
<dani_> a monitorfelbontst hogyan lehet tlltani 1280x1024-re? Mert nekem csak 1024x768 van a listn.
<Block> mats: I see. Sorry for beeing ignorant, but can one run macosx on a pc these days?
<kokoko1> anyone fn keys working on toshiba a100?
<gleesond> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kitche> Block: umm the new macs are just PC's
<mat1> LjL, can you help me on the EIP its not my ram
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, what would you guys suggest as the best virtual hosting control panel system? Hopefully a free one too :)
<anton_> pixel: there's one folder for each run level.
<H3g3m0n> Jager-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289048 - Says to try defrag under windows
<aldo> I have to repair some errors on my Edgy startup disk. I could not use fsck on mounted partitions. I can I do?
<dani_> nekem is als100-am van: sudo modprobe snd-als100
<NET||abuse> i'm lookin at ispconfig at the moment, but i would rather check out a few options :)
<anton_> scheuri: that doesn't sound good... i'd delete that one
<GeForce> Would be cool if running OSX would be possible on Linux.... :D
<Jager-> Okay.. yea Ive suspected that.. my hdd is pretty badly fragmented..
<me_> where can i get w32codecs?>
<anton_> scheuri: or put it somewhere else for now
<bruenig> !quicktime | me_
<ubotu> me_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> mat1: wouldn't even know where to start troubleshooting
<batrix> can anyone help me on connecting to an access point using iwconfig?
<TMX> I've been trying to install ubuntu on my machine, but the xserver doesn't want to work.  It has dual NV 7800GT's. I've poked around using various options on the boot screen, and tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, changing the driver to NV and then VESA, and the colour down to 16 bit, 640x480 and a few other bits, but the result is always the same.
<TMX> anyone any ideas?
<Jager-> *sigh* defragging takes HOURS :'(
<anton_> batrix: start be setting the name using iwconfig <device> essid "name of net"
<nolimitsoya> Jager-, what are you defragging, and why?
<scheuri> anton_: just deleted the file...now I can manually mount the usb-stick again...but still...after konquerer pops up asking if I want to open a new konquerer for the stick nothing happens...hmmm
<H3g3m0n> TMX: Might be worth trying the nvidia binary drivers
<scheuri> anton_: I must have been blind...sorry....did recon the file there
<TMX> H3g3m0n: sorry, should have said, this is the installation CD
<GeForce> TMX: The latest nvidia's drivers's name is nvidia btw, in your xorg.conf
<batrix> anton_ ok i got that much
<Jager-> nolimitsoya: Aparently that will fix the problem Im having resizing my qwindows partition
<anton_> batrix: then set the key, if there is one
<nolimitsoya> Jager-, the only linux fs i know ofthat has a defragger would be xfs, and that defragger is both fast and effecient
<liquidboy> can anyone tell me what handles the desktop icons in xfce?
<TMX> GeForce: sorry, should have said, this is the installation CD
<batrix> anton_ there isn't a key
<nolimitsoya> Jager-, aha, well, defragging ntfs is painfull :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<GeForce> tmx: oh, you mean on livecd?
<Jager-> nolimitsoya: Im on widows defragging.. so that I can resize it using Gpart
<TMX> GeForce: yes
<Jager-> nolimitsoya: lol yes
<anton_> batrix: then start the dhcp client ( i think thats dhcpclient in ubuntu, but i may be wrong)
<GeForce> tmx: then you might have to use the Alternate install CD
<Jager-> My god my hdd is fragmented
<H3g3m0n> TMX: Tried VGA maby? Otherwise might be worth removing one of the cards for installation and instlaling the nvidia driver then adding the other card
<Jager-> I havent defragged in like.. 2 yeara lol
<anton_> scheuri: well, at least it's working manually.
<H3g3m0n> TMX: Its probally possible to use the binary drivers on the live cd anyway
<batrix> anton_ is that like dhcpd wlan0?
<TMX> VGA mode had the same effect, yeah
<sloncho> hi. is there a way to make Totem to autolaunch when I insert DVD?
<nolimitsoya> Jager-, check out dirms & buzzsaw. its a free defragger that get the job done in the background, and defrags in a (very thorough) way that reduces future fragmentation
<elubie> Hi! I'm trying to install the nvidia-glx drivers on Edgy with the generic kernel (AMD Athlon X2) and it wants to install linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 which I think I don't want?
<sloncho> auto launch and auto play
<anton_> batrix: dhcpcd eth0, or ath0 or whatever. not wlan0
<TMX> H3g3m0n: it can?
<scheuri> anton_: well, yes...but now I run into the old rights-problem....only root can mount and access it...:(
<GeForce> elubie: Yes you do
<Jager-> nolimitsoya: windows apps?
<GeForce> elubie: Just means the driver needs an updated kernel
<batrix> anton_ i get some licensing thing which i can't use dhcpd
<TMX> *fires up lynx and gives it a go*
<anton_> scheuri: yep, you're right there :( but you're also at the edges of my knowledge :(
<Block> kitche: Yeah, I heard about the switch to intel cpus, but that dosn't make them a pcs in my world. I doubt that apple releases drivers for the mixed hardware in the pc realm..
<nolimitsoya> Jager-, it might also be quite a bit faster, if you use the "ugly" (=almost as any other defragger, but slightly better) defrag option, and yes its a windows app :)
<H3g3m0n> TMX: livecd should be a fully functional system, just will loose everything when you reboot :)
<anton_> batrix: you have to do that as root
<TMX> -bash: lynx not found ;_;
<scheuri> anton_: well, thank you very much anyway...I am a step closer to a solution for sure
<darko3d> the beryl installation guide, says: Make sure to get the public key for the repository, where do i get that?????????????????
<batrix> anton_ i am root
<TMX> does the livecd come with a text mode browser?
<GeForce> tmx: sudo apt-get install lynx
<bruenig> TMX, sudo apt-get install lynx, the default text browser is w3m
<elubie> GeForce: I think that was why after installing them once ubuntu only recognized one processor
<TMX> ah, of course
<nolimitsoya> Jager-, dirms is a defrager, and buzzsaw is a background realtime defragtool making sure you never have to bother with defraging again
<degus> after installing nvidia kernel and glx do i have to reboot?
<TMX> *hasn't used ubuntu in a while*
<batrix> anton_ oh shit lol i'm in the wrong channel i'm trying to do this for slackware sorry hehe
<TMX> I'd forgotten how simple software installation was :)
<H3g3m0n> Personally i prefer elinks and links2 over lynx
<anton_> batrix: okay :) lots of fun with slackware :)
<GeForce> Elubie: well, if it stops recognizing your 2 cpus, from the boot screen, you can switch back
<barrett9h> TMX: try links
<barrett9h> it was installed here by default
<TMX> nah, no links either
<barrett9h> iirc
<anton_> degus: you have to restart x-windows. the kernel module should be loaded automagically
<Jager-> nolimitsoya: Awesome! Thanks :)
<NET||abuse> hmm, i have apache2 and openssl, but do i also need an apache-mod-ssl package to run ssl certificates?
<elubie> GeForce: ok, will try then, thanks for the help
<NET||abuse> i don't see it anywhere in the deb's
<darko3d> the beryl installation guide, says: Make sure to get the public key for the repository, where do i get that?????????????????
<GeForce> elubie: im a n00b too, but im tryin to help :)
<GeForce> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic x86_64]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ @ 2.01GHz]  mem[Physical : 1002MB, 63.0% free]  disk[Total : 266.51GB, 57.20% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation TRM-S1040]  sound[] 
<NET||abuse> darko3d: mostly in the tutorial, it's listed right there
<pixel> anton_: I found a program for that!  bum
<degus> ok thanks
<GeForce> I REALLY like the "63.0% free" :D
<Hoagie> Alright, different issue I'd like to sort! Do you -need- an internet connection to install programs? I mean, is it possible to download them on this computer, and transfer them to my ubuntu machine to install? I've not had the time/money to go out and buy a router yet
<darko3d> no, it's not
<barrett9h> is there an easy way to setup internet connection sharing with bluetooth?
<Hoagie> But I'd quite like to get some swanky Gdesklets and such going
<darko3d> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<elubie> GeForce: :)
<GeForce> tmx: FYI btw, the way I installed the nvidia drivers was to do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, but I have no idea if it works on a live cd
<dabaR> hey, did you know that suckas pack yo' shi%?
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: You can just download the .deb files
<TMX> GeForce: ty, I'll give that a try before I do it manually
<anton_> okay, everybody. i'm rebooting into mandriva. see you later :)
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ink251> what ubuntus default porn browser?
<GeForce> tmx: yeah it's sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mborohov> hey guys
<ink251> hey
<GeForce> tmx: Litttle warning tho. I dunno if they support Crossfire (or nvidia's equivalent) in linux yet
<w30> ink251, xxxorg
<ink251> heh ok
<darko3d> the beryl installation guide, says: Make sure to get the public key for the repository, where do i get that. it's not in the tutorial http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<Hoagie> H3g3m0n: Ah, nice! Thanks again!
<mborohov> im having issues getting compiz to work, is there a tutorial of sorts on the web? i suppose its easiest to do it through AiGLX? then again, i dont really know very much about compiz.
<TMX> GeForce: SLI isn't supported, but it falls back to single mode nicely, or it did in 5.10
<ink251> yeah i did it through aiglx
<GeForce> tmx: oh ok
<H3g3m0n> Hoagie: The main problem with doing it that way is dependencies though, if you have another ubuntu install thats the same verison/arch you can install the programs on that and then copy all the /var/cache/apt files across
<mborohov> oh, and im running edy
<mborohov> edgy*
<GeForce> mborohov: Which video card are you using?
<sc0tty> is there a guid to install ubuntu booting from something else than a cd ?
<darko3d> the beryl installation guide, says: Make sure to get the public key for the repository, where do i get that. it's not in the tutorial http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<flugh> darko3d, it says right below 'get the key' a commandline to import the key
<mborohov> GeForce: I'm using a...
<mborohov> nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 6200 TurboCache
<mborohov> says lspci
<flugh> darko3d, the .asc file is an ascii file with the public key of the person responsible for signing the packages. it's piped to apt-key and added to your keyring
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know of a good(=fast, fully functioning and unbloated), gui bittorrent client that can be configured to automaticaly load all torrents within a specified directory? preferably gtk, but qt as acceptable
<nolimitsoya> *is acceptable
<mournsanity> anyone know where I can download the source for the wanda fish applet
<bruenig> utorrent
<darko3d> i ran that from the beginning andf i got, HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found 20:14:24 ERROR 404: Not Found.  gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<GeForce> mborohov: Hmmm.... I'm personnaly using the beta nvidia drivers, as I had problems with the stable ones in AIGLX
<GeForce> but it works ok now
<aldo> hi
<mborohov> i dont know how to set it up is the main issue
<bruenig> !hi | aldo
<ubotu> aldo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GeForce> mborohov: might wanna check #ubuntu-xgl
<mborohov> are you using compiz or beryl?
<flugh> mournsanity, do you have source repository entries enabled for apt? apt-get source 'package' should work (forgive me if it doesn't, been away from ubuntu/debian/apt a while :))
<nolimitsoya> bruenig, thats what im using now, but id like a linux naitive app. besides, it doesnt seem to accept incoming connections in linux through wine, though is does in windows
<zebulon25> Hi
<barrett9h> how do I setup internet connection sharing with bluetooth?
<bruenig> nolimitsoya, works great here, but perhaps I got lucky
<mournsanity> thanks flugh, ill try it
<fourat> when i plug a hard disk on the IDE interface, ubuntu freezes, is there anyway to hot-plug it ?
<nolimitsoya> bruenig, what version of wine are you using?
<ink251> get a usb mount
<aldo> do you know what's the command to check and repair a damaged filesystem from a live cd?
<bruenig> 0.9.22
<darko3d> flugh:i ran that from the beginning andf i got, HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found 20:14:24 ERROR 404: Not Found.  gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<mat1> u cant hot-plug a ide
<nolimitsoya> fourat, pata (if thats what you mean by ide) are not generaly hotswapable.
<TMX> GeForce: that works a treat, ty, albeit the the screens are the wrong way around, but I think I can live with that for 15 minutes while I finish installing :P
<GeForce> tmx: YAY I fixed a problem! :) gl
<flugh> darko3d, back up to the front page of that site, they have a corrected command to import the key (i just checked it)
<ryanakca> how do I find out what port a service runs on again? grep svn /etc/?
<thompa> the generic kernel does not work, im only showing one cpu
<flugh> ryanakca, /etc/services
<ryanakca> ty
<aldo> nobody knows?
<nolimitsoya> thompa, you would want the server/smp kernel, wouldnt you?
<newpZ> what is the best method to convert a xvid/divx file into a dvd and burn? tovid+k3b?
<thompa> nolimitsoya: ill try that
<nolimitsoya> newpZ, devede :)
<newpZ> nolimitsoya, havent heard of that... looking it up now!
<thompa> nolimitsoya: i did have 2 cpus showing the last time i installed ubuntu and it was generic kernel
<nolimitsoya> newpZ, apt-get
<newpZ> looks PERFECT!
<newpZ> thanks!
<some> Hello, is it possible to make the livecd to be shared for pxe client? I a laptop without cdrom which i want it to boot on the livecd
<nolimitsoya> thompa, yes, but that would have been the smp version of a generic kernel
<GeForce> tmx: BTW, FYI, if u fizzle in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can swap the screens around, should be relatively easy (There might also be an option in Gnome, no idea tho)
<jamesb2147> anyone know why it prompts for a password whenever i use a sudo command?
<bruenig> !sudo | jamesb2147
<thompa> maybe so whcih should i choose  smp?
<ubotu> jamesb2147: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<GeForce> jamesb2147,  to simplify it, sudo  = SuperUser Do
<bruenig> jamesb2147, because the command needs root privileges. It is a safety precaution so that people don't get on your computer and just start deleting and destroying everything
<thompa> nolimitsoya: right now im locking up on 100% cpu if i even play a cd
<nolimitsoya> thompa, the ending just tells you about compile-time optimizations. -generic is meant to replace all the -686, -k7 and so on using modules instead, but i dont think is has smp support built in. i dont even think its possible todo so...
<mat1> jamesb2147: use ur password:P
<wilee85> anyone know where I can find the modprobe.conf file?
<TMX> GeForce: yeah, it happens on all distro's I've usd, it's simple to fix tho.  No GUI tool to do it yet though
<thompa> nolimitsoya: the generic kernel should have smp
* TMX hopes the ubuntu partitioner is reliable
<GeForce> tmx: lol I always free a partition in Windows before installin linux
<pixel> is there a plugin for Firefox that supports resume downloads from websites please?
<nolimitsoya> pixel, flashgot
<GeForce> All I do is tell it: "Use the free partition space"
<thompa> nolimitsoya: linux-686-smp obsoleted by genric it says
<bruenig> flashgot requires a download manager though, I think
<TMX> *has no spare partitions
<thompa> nolimitsoya: i can install it and see what happens
<nolimitsoya> thompa, then im in at the deep end :)
<GeForce> tmx: Then bend over and pray! lawls
<barrett9h> flashgot + freeloader?
<pixel> nolimitsoya: thanks
<TMX> vista on one,another ntfs and then linux in an extended
<GeForce> ahhh, Vista RC2%?
<TMX> nope
<TMX> RTM
<GeForce> Ahh... Ic.
<TMX> *was an official tester*
<thompa> nolimitsoya: i think something is wrong either in hardware detection or my hardware maybe, but it worries me
<GeForce> uh-huh
<GeForce> And you are an unofficial user now eh? lol
<TMX> so they gave me a free copy of the version to be released in 4 days time :)
<GeForce> ah ok lol
<sloncho> hi. is there a way to make Totem to autolaunch when I insert DVD?
<thompa> nolimitsoya: im going to go back to kanotix and see if it detects 2 processors
<GeForce> I personnally am not using vista yet. Waiting for January.
<GeForce> And hell, Ubuntu is helping me greatly in my Vista craving
<TMX> GeForce: I was going to wait, but I like playing with shiny new things :)
<GeForce> Ubuntu + AIGLX ftw
<qman|A64z> ok...I attempted to put the ubuntu live CD on my usb stick, but I'm having problems
<GeForce> Yeah I know the feeling
<qman|A64z> I followed a guide for knoppix
<jamesb2147> vista really isn't great.  can't even burn a dvd properly yet
<Wyvern|> Does anyone have experience with installing a printer on Ubuntu server?
<TMX> jamesb2147: did for me :)
<GeForce> tmx: When you say that not too long ago, I almost felt like wiping XP and reinstalling ME just to see a good ol' BSOD...
<qman|A64z> my stick is bootable, it contains the entire live CD
<nolimitsoya> qman|A64z, dont. follow the ubuntu guide in the wiki instead
<qman|A64z> where is that
<qman|A64z> because I can't find it
<GeForce> qman|A64z, : That's wrong in a couple of ways :D
<Jager-> I hope vista turns out good, but Id still rather see linux preinstalled on factory built machines
<TMX> GeForce: if you miss the BSOD's there is a registry patch you can add to make it BSOD on demand :)
<nolimitsoya> qman|A64z, besides, many motherboards cant boot from usb correctly, so your stick might be just fine - and still not working
<qman|A64z> no
<qman|A64z> it boots
<GeForce> tmx: haha yeah I know
<Cosmonaut3030> Hello. Can someone help me set up my IPW card?
<qman|A64z> but, it can't find the kernel image
<qman|A64z> it says /casper/.vml not found
<qman|A64z> I have it booting and it has the ubuntu logo and all that
<elubie> GeForce: The X-Server didn't start after I installed nvidia-glx and booted into generic. Error message was something like The NVIDIA is kernel module version 1.0_8774 and the X module version is 1.0_8776
<Cosmonaut3030> Hello. Can someone help me set up my IPW card?
<jamesb2147> i got a couple burnt, but as soon as my C:/ drive had less than 5 gbs avail, it all went kaput
<qman|A64z> I can't use the CD to install, it refuses to work
<GeForce> elubie: Hmmmm, the nvidia-module is of a higher version, odd
<qman|A64z> so I need a guide to put it on my USB stick
<qman|A64z> I had 6.06 running on this same machine already, upgraded from 5.10
<jamesb2147> it also wouldnt let me switch to my E:/ drive to store temp files.  D:/ it would, but not E:/, which had 28gbs free
<cmweb> Can any one help me install dhcp support on my PC?
<GeForce> elubie: Wait, reinstall the nvidia-glx with the new kernel, that might be it
<mat1> n why couldnt u do dist-upgrade?
<qman|A64z> it didn't work
<qman|A64z> I ran dist upgrade and it simply didn't uprade
<qman|A64z> upgrade
<elubie> GeForce: eh the other way round, nvidia is lower version
<qman|A64z> no errors
<qman|A64z> just didn't do it
<qman|A64z> I had a couple other broken things anyway and wanted to start fresh
<GeForce> elubie: Then sorry, I got no idea.... I just know that's how I did it
<mat1> u try sudo dist-upgrade?
<qman|A64z> I know how to dist upgrade
<nolimitsoya> ok, anyone else got a good suggestion for a linux native, non bloated torrent client that can load torrents from a directory automaticaly?
<elubie> GeForce: np, might try to install nvidia-glx again
<TMX> hmm, I wish the installer would tell you how big each mountable partition is when choosing the mount point.  Now I have to play a game of "guess which drive I am"
<qman|A64z> that's irrelevant now anyway, because the disk is already reformatted
<TokenBad> ok has something got changed for rar files...i tried to install rar but got not found..
<GeForce> elubie: inside the new kernel tho. If you do it on the old kernel, it wont work, I think
<qman|A64z> I need to get the live CD booting from my USB stick
<nolimitsoya> TokenBad, no, nothing has changed. shows up just fine on an apt-cache search
<qman|A64z> and I can't find a guide for ubuntu
<TokenBad> I did apt-cache and it says not there....
<TMX> nolimitsoya: I think azureus can do the autoloading, but it's quite heavy
<qman|A64z> I found one for gentoo which is useless and one for knoppix which got me where I am
<Jager-> nolimitsoya: does dirMS usually perform faster than the windows defragger?
<nolimitsoya> TokenBad, then you havnt got the right repos
<elubie> GeForce: hmm, that would mean the module on the generic kernel is older than the one on the 386 kernel
<nolimitsoya> TMX, yes, know. that why i added the 'non bloated'-line. thank anyway. :)
<cmweb> Can any one help me install dhcp support for my ethernt network?
<nolimitsoya> Jager-, in my experience, yes
<Jager-> -_-
<nolimitsoya> Jager-, unless you do the thorough defragmentation... that takes ages, but reduces future fragmentation a great deal
<TokenBad> nolimitsoya, I find unrar...but not rar...I used to use rar
<nolimitsoya> TokenBad, as i said, open the right repos and you find it just fine :)
<TokenBad> nolimitsoya, I have them all open...I just did that...
<jamesb2147> how do i exit X server?
<TokenBad> and updated
<Farhad> with witch command I can find bad sectors on my hard disk?
<Jager-> Ah dirms isnt freeware
<cmweb> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<GeForce> elubie: I know that when u install the driver, it installs a kernel module. If the module is installed on the wrong kernel.....
<GeForce> o well'z
<ryanakca> is there a good frontend to iptables?
<mat1> jamesb2147 try ctrl +alt+backspace
<nolimitsoya> TokenBad, still shows up just fine here. are you using dapper, or edgy? anyway, i find p7zip-full to be a much moreattractive piece of software
<sukeltje> hi
<TokenBad> nolimitsoya, dapper
<Farhad> How I can find bad sectors on my hard disk?
<nolimitsoya> Jager-, yes it is. you register for free, but have to renew the registration every month unless you pay a small fee
<mat1> scandik
<nolimitsoya> TokenBad, ah, then i cant check for you... might be they took it out of dapper for some reason
<nolimitsoya> ryanakca, firestarter for a simple, user friendly gtk version, and shorewall for more advanced configuration
<sukeltje> i have a question about a plugin, i found this on e107coders.org, the article name is: Submit Article - v1.0. I have a problem with it, i can submit an article, and accept it. Than it tells me it has been written to the database. But i dont know how to make: new article catagory's nor where to get the articles page where they are shown? any1 knows this plugin or can help me with it?
<Varjat_by> HI! Is anybody know how to fix problem during LIRC driver compilatuin process. Error is "/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory"
<Varjat_by> ?
<eNons3nse> ok.  i'm having a wifi problem.  i can use a wired connection straight to my router just fine.  i can connect to my wireless router just fine and network-manager even says i'm at 95-100% signal strength.  when i'm connected to wireless though my desktop internet doesnt work.  almost like i don't really have a connection.  everything worked fine with my wireless a couple weeks ago.
<nolimitsoya> eNons3nse, sounds like a dns/router problem to me, and not an ubuntu one...
<qman|A64z> eNons3nse: is your DNS set up correctly?
<TMX> eNons3nse: can you ping the router?
<Farhad> I want help!!!! How I can find bad sectors?
<nolimitsoya> Farhad, scandisk
<Jowi> eNons3nse, see if another channel on the router works better. might be interference
<sukeltje> i have a question about a plugin, i found this on e107coders.org, the article name is: Submit Article - v1.0. I have a problem with it, i can submit an article, and accept it. Than it tells me it has been written to the database. But i dont know how to make: new article catagory's nor where to get the articles page where they are shown? any1 knows this plugin or can help me with it?
<Mongey> how do i disable Ipv6 ?
<eNons3nse> I don't know anything about changing DNS settings.  How do I ping my router?  like I said, up untill about a week and a half ago my wireless was working fine straight out of the box.
<jamesb2147> oh how i long for the days of ctl alt del...  i need to know how to properly install 3d acceleration nvidia drivers
<TMX> eNons3nse: open up a shell, type "ping " then the address of the router
<ompaul> !nvidia | jamesb2147
<ubotu> jamesb2147: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TMX> then execute it
<degus> how do i do to  get wpa_supplicant to run automaticly when i start my computer (seems like i have to manually run wpa everytime to get my wireless to start
<Mongey> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Farhad> nolimitsoya, Thanks
<Mongey> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<elubie> GeForce: It worked! I just found out that there were newer linux-generic-restricted modules in the repo. After updating that it worked! Yikes!
<TokenBad> nolimitsoya, got it from rar website but it don't allow me to install it...just lets me run it from the extracted dir
<yakumo> hi, how do install grub?
<eNons3nse> TMX: would that be 192.168.100.1?
<elubie> GeForce: so, many thanks :)
<GeForce> elubie: grats :)
<TMX> yup, so run "ping 192.168.100.1"
<Jowi> !grub | yakumo
<ubotu> yakumo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eNons3nse> ok.  one sec i have to connect to it so i'll loose this connection.
<nolimitsoya> TokenBad, you could get over to #ubuntu-motu and ask them what they did to your package :)
<TMX> ok
<TMX> you should see something like :
<TMX> 64 bytes from 66.102.9.104: icmp_seq=3 ttl=244 time=171.057 ms
<TMX> (except that was me pinging google, not your router:))
<yakumo> if install windows my grub will be lost right?
<TMX> yes
<TMX> if you create a boot floppy though, you can reinstall it
<Zaggynl> better install windows, then linux :)
<nolimitsoya> how do i "alt+f4" an application in a terminal/console?
<Zaggynl> nolimitsoya, CTRL-C should do
<Jowi> yakumo, not quite. your MBR will be overwritten but that can be fixed. see the grub page here
<Jowi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nolimitsoya> Zaggynl, thank you :)
<Zaggynl> nolimitsoya, You're welcome.
<grego> van itt magyar?:-)
<yakumo> thnks
<anton_> (alt + f4?)
<eNons3nse> TMX: I guess not.  I kept getting "Destination Net Unreachable" errors.
<GeForce> Damn, Steam seems to have crashed X
<GeForce> :(
<TMX> eNons3nse: sounds like a problem with the router is most likely, has somebody mucked about with the wirless settings maybe?
<wilee85> how to I make it so a service automatically starts when the computer does?
<Jowi> eNons3nse, try with another channel on the router
<sukeltje> hey is there any1 here that is good with plugins?
<TMX> sukeltje: plugins for what?
<Zaggynl> anton_, (What you do in windows to shutdown an application)
<Kalist00> does anyone know if ATI drivers support dual screen with DRI?
<Jowi> eNons3nse, for example, if you use 6 now, set it to 3 or 9 or something. after that restart the wifi on the router and try again.
<conor> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<eNons3nse> TMX:  actually.  I've never been able to change my wireless settings from the default.  the default admin password/username dont work.
<mborohov> anyone know why some things are just plain black in beryl?
<sukeltje> TMX: for e107 :P can you help me with that?
<mborohov> like the menu?
<eNons3nse> Jowi, how do I do that?
<eNons3nse> TMX: so i can't get into the settings inside my router, but no one else can either.
<eNons3nse> TMX: since no one knows the name/password.
<conor> y0 i need ipv6 help
<sukeltje> TMX: i have a question about a plugin, i found this on e107coders.org, the article name is: Submit Article - v1.0. I have a problem with it, i can submit an article, and accept it. Than it tells me it has been written to the database. But i dont know how to make: new article catagory's nor where to get the articles page where they are shown? any1 knows this plugin or can help me with it?
<Jowi> eNons3nse, depends on the router. log in to it. if you can not login with the default username/password there is always a way to physically reset it.
<thinh> i have a question
<TMX> sukeltje: I'm afraid I've never used it, I'm a wordpress kinda guy :)
<wilee85> how to I make it so a service automatically starts when the computer does?
<thinh> on my computer i have 2 floppy
<TMX> eNons3nse: it could be that someone has gained access to the router wirelessly and guessed the username and pass
<thinh> floppy1 and a floppy drive
<Jowi> wilee85, see update-rc.d
<eNons3nse> Jowi: it's a linksys wrt54g and admin/admin doesn't work for the user/pass.  i tried pushing the reset button on the back and it still doesn't work.
<thinh> floppy 1 is pointing to /dev
<TMX> eNons3nse: I have one of those, its blank user, password admin
<dot_j> wilee85: or system->prefs->session->startup tab
<anirban> How can I install Baghira theme for KDE
<sukeltje> TMX: no problem, do you know a different plugin that can do this: i want a plugin that lets members sumbit articles, witch have to be accepted by an admin. When they are added they come in a list witch can also be shown as a link in my menu, and preferably it should be possible to make article catagory's
<conor> ok, my ipv6 problem, i deleted 2 things in my network settings... they had ipv6 on them
<anirban> can I use apt-get
<TMX> sukeltje: fraid not :(
<thinh> i cant access floppy 1 but when i do properties on it it says it 182gb which is the size of my drive
<Jowi> eNons3nse, leave the username field blank and enter "admin" without quotes as the password
<eNons3nse> TMX:  i'll try that.  so once i'm there I should try to change the channel that it's running on?
<TMX> change the channel, double check the settings are what you expect them to be
<eNons3nse> ok.  back in a few.
<TMX> and if it's been left at the default settings, it's ip address should be 192.168.1.1
<sukeltje> TMX: darn, np... do you know a site that has GOOD easy plugins?
<thinh> anyone help me with a floppy 1 issue
<sgirc> hi all
<matroblend> Can you remame a backup conf file from live cd?
<qman|A64z> as long as the file is on a supported filesystem on a rewritable media
<Jowi> matroblend, is the conf file on the harddisk?
<sgirc> what is the command to plug /unplug a usb device (a modem i.e.) ?
<matroblend> yes
<conor> how do i reset my network settings to default ?
<TMX> sukeltje: best bet is to see if there is an irc channel for e107 users, get their opinion
<Jowi> matroblend, yes you can.
<sukeltje> omg
<anirban> I got it apt-get install kwin-baghira
<TMX> sukeltje: try #e107
<sukeltje> this is the ubuntu channel :P ROFL i didnt even see that!!! thought i joined #e107! ROFL :P HAHA ty anyway :D
<sgirc> i just know lsusb that lists all connected usb devices
<TMX> lol :D
<matroblend> If I try to rename backup it says I can't write
<sukeltje> yes, thanks :P omg STUPID ME :P hehe
<sewoyl> sgirc: I was surprised too the first time^^
<thinh> i have a floppy 1 that is point to /dev the size is 182gb which is the size of my hd, should that be my file system or hd?
<sewoyl> i meant sukeltje
<Jowi> matroblend, open a terminal and type "sudo -i" to get a root prompt. now you can rename it with "mv oldname newname"
<sukeltje> rofl :P
<sgirc> sewoyl: and now ?
<cmweb> Ok i installed the DHCP and it failed to start up any one?
<sewoyl> sgirc: i didnt mean you, sorry :)
<sgirc> ok
<eNons3nse> TMX & Jowi:  that doesn't work.  still can't get into my router settings.  tried the routers reset button as well.
<sewoyl> sgirc: what r you trying to do ? i just got here
<ciaron> once i've booted off my ubntu live cd
<ciaron> how do i mount my windows drives?
<matroblend> Jowi Ty I can do that from a live cd?
<TMX> eNons3nse: ah, if you've reset it that completely wipes the routers memory
<sewoyl> ciaron: arent they mountent automatically ?
<ciaron> no
<TMX> eNons3nse: the essid will be linksys now, with no encrption
<ciaron> and when i try and browse it in "Places" it gives some error about it not being removable
<Jowi> matroblend, yes
<Jowi> matroblend, you need to mount your hard disk partition first but that's it
<sewoyl> ciaron: forst,create a folder for each windows drive in /media/
<ciaron> ah its a 6.06 "feature"
<matroblend> Jowi k will try
<eNons3nse> TMX: maybe the reset didn't work then because it's still coming up as the old name for the router.
<mborohov> hey guys
<mborohov> so i have beryl sort of working
<mborohov> except now every single window i open is black
<mborohov> any ideas?
<sgirc> sewoyl: when I lust want to safely unplug my usb modem so thaht next time I plug it is automatically recognized
<TMX> eNons3nse: are you connected to it by wires?
<Jowi> eNons3nse, if the reset worked its ip address should be 192.168.1.1
<sgirc> sewoyl:  I just want to safely unplug my usb modem so that next time I plug it, it is automatically recognized
<sewoyl> sgirc: sorry I have no experience with usb modems whatsoever, always had ethernet modems :s
<sewoyl> sgirc: which by the way, should be the onlymodems manufactures ^^
<sewoyl> manugactured*
<thinh> can i delete a device that is pointing /dev?
<eNons3nse> TMX: no.  when i'm on this wired connection i'm running an ethernet cord straight from my modem.
<mirak> FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/misc/lirc_serial.ko): Device or resource busy
<mirak> how can I know wich module is blocking the device ?
<matroblend> Jowi Why can't I just click on the gui file and rename it?
<DreamerHxC> hi everyone
<Jowi> matroblend, because the GUI is not root/admin user
<matroblend> Jowi Oh grrr
<TMX> eNons3nse: maybe try wiring straight into the router, and trying to access the routers control panel
<Pelo> matroblend,   open the terminal ,  type  gksu nautilus,  that will open nautilus as root, you can rename your file from there, in gui form
<thinh> i have an extra floppy 1 on my  computer desktop, how do i get rid of it, it is mount to /dev for some reason
<eNons3nse> TMX: i don't have enough eithernet cables.  only have the one.
<eNons3nse> ha
<RaiderX> does anyone know how to fix the problem with Photoshop 7 in Wine failing "to initialize VBox"?
<eNons3nse> well.  let me check.
<aMohammed> hey there ! Is it possible to install GDM on KDE without Gnome core ?
<Jowi> eNons3nse, actually, what you should do is to call linksys support if you can not login to it or reset it
<Pelo> RaiderX,   try in  #winehq
<RaiderX> ok pelo thx
<eNons3nse> Jowi: *cringe*
<cwillu> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<conor> how do i reset my network settings to default ?
<matroblend> Pelo ty can you do that from a live cd to the hd
<Jowi> eNons3nse, yep. but they might help you reset it or even replace it if it is faulty.
<Pelo> matroblend,  don't know , try it
<matroblend> Pelo ty
<eNons3nse> Jowi: what happens when I tell them I'm using Linux?  haha.  "sorry sir, we're not handled to support you."
<tonyyarusso> eNons3nse: You don't tell them.  Period.  Make it up if you have to.
<Hexidigital> can someone help me with iptables?  i have a router behind my ubuntu machine, dns resolves names and addresses for client machines, however they cannot view web pages
<Jowi> eNons3nse, shouldn't matter. (used to work for ughhhh D-Link support and we didn't care which OS was used)
<TMX> eNons3nse: just don't tell them that :P I do it all the time, just silently transpose windows instructions to linux ones :)
<tonyyarusso> yep
<eNons3nse> i actually found another e-net cable.
<Jowi> eNons3nse, ...or do what TMX say :)
<Morrissey> Ok, with a clean user (wich I just added to kde) I can run beryl-xgl with no problems :) But when I try to use it with my default user (wich Ive used for over a year with all of my settings) I get "Another window manager is allready running." and "No managaeble screens found on display" Can anyone help?
<TMX> linksys are pretty god with linux anyway, almost all their router firmware is embedded linux
<aMohammed> Is it possible to install GDM on Kubuntu without Gnome core ?
<tonyyarusso> TMX: Not v5
<Hoagie> Hey. I'm having trouble connecting to the internet. I'm trying to use a USB ASDL modem, but I'm not quite sure where to start. I only installed ubuntu a few hours ago, so I'm a total newbie.
<TMX> tonyyarusso: *almost* :)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I add my floppy drive to /media?
<Jowi> Hoagie, in a terminal - "sudo pppoeconf" and follow the instructions
<Kengur> hi
<tonyyarusso> TMX: Which is why I bought the new GL one :)
<Kengur> can anyone help with network problem?
<Hoagie> Jowi: Cheers
<nolimitsoya> dsnyders, make a directory, and moun with 'sudo mount /dev/fd0 -t dosfs /media/<directory you created>'
<nolimitsoya> !ask | Kengur
<ubotu> Kengur: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TMX> tonyyarusso: I've got an original wrt54g v3 :)
<ryanakca> does anybody know of a good, easy to use frontend for iptables? or even a link to a iptables howto?
<ryanakca> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<aMohammed> Is it possible to install GDM on Kubuntu without Gnome core ?
<Jowi> ryanakca, firestarter is ok
<TMX> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<TMX> hmm, no extra info there :/
<dsnyders> nolimitsoya, Perhaps I mis-stated the problem.  /media contains dynamic mount points, but when I put a floppy in the drive one is not created.
<nolimitsoya> ryanakca, i awnsered you once alreadly. firestarter or shorewall depending on your needs,and 'man iptables' at a console to read the documentation
<Kengur> i get a ADSL over PPPoE, so i basically have a eithernet connection, and i have constant network getting down for no reason
<tonyyarusso> TMX: apt-cache show gdm, and look at the depends
<nolimitsoya> dsnyders, well, youll have to mount manualy i think... i dont use floppies much :)
<Pelo> ryanakca, http://qtables.radom.org/
<Jowi> Kengur, so the connection works but disconnects after awhile?
<nolimitsoya> (anymore)
<Kengur> dmesg says something like this...  Neighbour table overflow.  printk: 15 messages suppressed.
<ryanakca> nolimitsoya: firestarter doesn't answer my needs... and shorewall seems overly complicated for what I'm trying to do :)
<ryanakca> Pelo: thanks :)
<Moosejaw> hey all
<dsnyders> nolimitsoya, I don't either.  However, I have a few things I need to get off of some floppys.
<Kengur> Jowi: yes, i use torrent most of the time at 90 percent of my bandwidth, that's it
<Moosejaw> do i have to install ndiswrapper from a specific place for it to install correctly?  Currently I am compiling the source and installing from Desktop but it doesnt seem to be working
<nolimitsoya> dsnyders, well, manual mount is always painless :)
<whta> Hello again, I need some assistance mounting my other hard drives so I can get to them from ubuntu :o
<Jowi> Kengur, does it only disconnect when using high bandwidth?
<Moosejaw> i have also tried to do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper but i get a cannot locate E: error
<nolimitsoya> !mount | whta
<ubotu> whta: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<dsnyders> nolimitsoya, Oh I wish that were so.
<TMX> aMohammed: it doesn't look like it i'm afraid, has a boatload of dependancies.  do it via apt-get install and it will tell you what it needs before installing
<Kengur> um, dunno, does the dmesg log says anything that might give a clue?
<nolimitsoya> dsnyders, when has it ever failed? :) or is it now?
<Kengur> Neighbour table overflow.  printk: 15 messages suppressed.
<whta> umm.. System > Administration > Disks does not exist
<aMohammed> ok , thanks
<nolimitsoya> whta, then type 'man mount' in a terminal
<Moosejaw> can someone help me with my ndiswrapper questions?
<dsnyders> nolimitsoya, I've had problems in the past.  No point getting into them.
<Kengur> i mean it usually get's down when i'm not around, so i can't say if it's actively downloading or not
<whta> nolimitsoya: done..
<Jowi> Kengur, not sure. Maybe it is possible to change the MTU value in the modem. depends on modem to modem. if you can login to a web based setup page in the modem it should be possible to change some values. but you need to contact your ISP to see which MTU or other settings that should be there.
<TMX> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nolimitsoya> whta, good. then read it through and use it :) then try man fstab, and adapt what you have just learned
<Kengur> Jowi: the problem is it never appeared under windows or fedora core
<Jowi> Kengur, disconnections can be tough to troubleshoot. see if you can use a livecd (of fedora or something) to see if the problem exist there. if not, it is something wrong with the driver. if the same problem exist, contact your isp.
<Kengur> Jowi: can it be that someone outside is trying to bring the connection down? may be i need a firewall or smthng?
<eNons3nse> OK.  the reset worked and i could get into my router settings wirelessly.  I canged the channel and that didn't work.  I also hooked up a wired connection through my router and that didn't work either.  so is it pretty safe to say that it's a problem with my router.
<Jowi> Kengur, not likely.
<Hoagie> I'm trying to get my internet working under ubuntu. I'm using a USB BT Voyager 105 modem. When plugged into my laptop, I get the power light, but the DSL light is off. How can I sort it?
<Jowi> Kengur, might be a problem with A. settings or driver or B. hardware (filter, modem, cables)
<mirak>  setserial /dev/ttyUSB0
<mirak> Cannot get serial info: Invalid argument
<mirak> anyone already had this ?
<Hoagie> I've used pppoef config, with no result.
<Pelo> Hoagie,   look up your modem model and number in the forum
<Kengur> Jowi: i didn't have this problem under fedora core, so it might be ubuntu thingy =(
<Jowi> Kengur, might be. hard for me to make an oppinion about at this moment unfortunatly
<emilia> hey does anyone know what i could use to receive faxes in ubuntu?
<Jowi> Hoagie, did pppoeconf detect your modem?
<g333k_work> hi, how to comment an amount of lines in dhcpd.conf?
<Kengur> well anyways, i'll google a bit on this one... how do i change grub boot option permanently?? i need to use "noapic"
<Hoagie> Jowi: Nope.
<DreamerHxC> I have problems with my ATI card, sometimes I can boot in graphic mode, sometimes I cannot. I have just entered in graphic mode and I have pasted my xorg.conf, Xor.0.log and my fglxinfo, can somebody help me please?
<wilee85> how do I run a program in terminal so it will run the program in the background and I can continue using terminal?
<Jowi> Hoagie, then the driver is not loaded probably. hang on
<yaloki> Kengur: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bluefox83> Kengur, man grub, find the file you need to change..think it's in /boot/grub/
<Kengur> thanks
<dot_j> wilee85: command &
<sgirc> sewoyl: Sorry I was disconnected I just want to safely unplug my usb modem so that next time I plug it, it is automatically recognized
* bill-barriere streak through the place
<Kengur> anyone here actually from development or release team?
* Pelo ROFL , Kengur  you have to be kidding 
<Kengur> well um.. i guess i am =)
<sn9> Kengur: sometimes they are, but not usually
<Majic> Nope, just a bunch of people who helped develop it. :p
<yaloki> Pelo: why, no ubuntu packagers around here ?
<bill-barriere> ?
<bill-barriere> what a weird distro
<yaloki> Majic: you're an apt committer ?
<Majic> 0.o  No...
<qman|A64> well, I finally got things working
<sewoyl> sgirc: sorry I dont know anything about usb modems
<Kengur> Pelo: i just think i might have a point that is useful to consider... i used to spend a while myself to resolve it
<Pelo> bill-barriere,  what is so weird about it ?
<qman|A64> it's formatting the drive partitions right now
<Jowi> Hoagie, see what you can get from this page: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ (follow the instructions and see if you can find your modem in the list)
<Pelo> Kengur,   that's what the forum is for
<sn9> sgirc: you have a usb modem? my, how i don't envy you...
<Hoagie> Jowi: Thanks a billion. I've really gotta go offline now, but I'll bookmark it.
<Kengur> Pelo: but it would be nice to switch this on by "default"
<DreamerHxC> I have problems with my ATI card, sometimes I can boot in graphic mode, sometimes I cannot. I have just entered in graphic mode and I have pasted my xorg.conf, Xor.0.log and my glxinfo, can somebody help me please?
<Jowi> np Hoagie I hope it sort itself
<dts> I just tried to plug in my ipod and it shows up on the computer, but if i try to click on it i get mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /media/usbdisk busy
<Hoagie> Jowi: Cheerio!
<dts> eventhough it's not mounted anywhere
<sgirc> sn9: I consider myself lucky coz I found drivers...
<sn9> sgirc: linuxant?
<sgirc> no connexant
<sgirc> accessrunner
<qman|A64> I need to break down and buy some more memory for that thing...the live environment runs like absolute crap on 256MB, I had to turn on the swap partition to get it to be responsive
<whta> I'm still having trouble figuring out how to mount a drive i have =\
<sn9> sgirc: oh, cable. i thought you were talking about usb dial-up
<Kengur> Pelo: in previous version of kernel by SATA drive (no raid) worked fine, and now it doesn't untill i use "noapic", nForce4 is pretty widely used for that matter...
<sgirc> sn9: yes ADSL
<Pelo> emilia,  menu  applications > add/remove , search for fax
<Kengur> Pelo: nobody actually gave me any clues about this
<Pelo> Kengur,  I can'T help you
<sethk> whta, what kind of drive, file system, etc?
<sn9> sgirc: adsl isn't as big a deal, unless you're on pppoa or something
<sethk> Kengur, if it works with noapic, then what's the problem?
<GhoSt_DoG> Hi, how i install codecs ?
<sgirc> sn9: I'm  on pppoa
<GhoSt_DoG> sudo apt-get install w32codecs ?
<MitchM> since my install of 6.10 sudo no-longer requires the password after the "first" time a user correctly enters a password. How can I change this?
<whta> sethk: regular ol' IDE HD, ntfs but I only need it for reading files anyway
<MitchM> /etc/sudoers does not seem to be the problem
<sn9> !w32codecs | GhoSt_DoG
<ubotu> GhoSt_DoG: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sgirc> sn9: ADSL line is up
<Cpudan80> Hello everyone
<sethk> MitchM, visudo, get rid of the NOPASSWD modifier(s)
<Cpudan80> Where can I find an Ubuntu DVD?
<MitchM> sethk, none there.
<Pelo> Cpudan80,   easiest way is  torrents
<Cpudan80> ubuntu.com offers up a single CD --- but I have a feeling that isn't the whole thing
<fabiim> good lightweight laptop for linux , not powerfuul graphics , lots of  ram , small disk ,  where to find ?
<qman|A64> whta: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/disk (assuming hda1 is it and /mnt/disk is where you want it)
<MitchM> sethk, Doesnt seem to be a problem with /etc/sudoers
<Kengur> sethk: I'm quite a newb myself, but there might be other people who are even more newbies than myself =) they might not get this sorted out
<sgirc> sn9: and I configured a ppp interface, but when lanching pppd I get an error in my logs
<whta> thanks qman, i'll try it out
<MitchM> After sudo'ing the file sudo_as_admin_successful is left in the $HOME dir
<MitchM> but removing it also does not make them type the passwd again
<sethk> MitchM, I'd get rid of sudo altogtether, the way ubuntu sets it up it's a huge security hole.  set the root password, remove all sudo permissions.
<MitchM> sethk, I have one user that needs sudo access.
<sethk> MitchM, ok
<gouki> sethk: Why is it a security problem, the way the sudo is configured?
<sethk> MitchM, let me see if there is a global configuration for that
<MitchM> sethk, without _all_ of the root privleges.
<sethk> MitchM, ok, let me see if there is any global config
<qman|A64> actually, sudo is meant to improve security...just configure the sudoers file with visudo
<sn9> sgirc: i knew someone who used mandrake because it had out-of-the-box support for pppoa adsl over usb, but he hated mandrake. i had him try ubuntu, and he loved it, but he did have to buy a different adsl modem
<sethk> gouki, one password allowing you to do _everything_?  and not even an admin password?  ugh.
<Kengur> sethk: might be a good option to turn this on by default if the system has nforce and sata drive
<sethk> Kengur, I don't disagree
<whta> qman: Says the mount point does not exist
<MitchM> in /etc/pam.d/sudo it had two include lines
<qman|A64> whta: you must create a folder to mount it to
<MitchM> but i do not know if those are the cuplrits or not
<MitchM> culprits*
<gouki> sethk: If you didn't have sudo, you would need to enter SU mode, which, also let's you do everything. At least with sudo, it's only temporary SU powers
<qman|A64> whta: mkdir folder
<sethk> MitchM, I'd have to look.  I don't have edgy on this box and I can't get to my edgy box at the moment.
<sethk> gouki, not true.  they allow sudo -i
<qman|A64> sethk: that's what visudo is for
<qman|A64> it allows you to choose who can do what
<qman|A64> by default, the first user is allowed full privileges
<qman|A64> the whole point of sudo is securing root privileges
<sethk> qman|A64, I said the way _ubuntu_ sets it up by default is a huge security hole.  not that it can't be properly configured, that it _isn't_ properly configured
<sn9> qman|A64: by default, it goes by group, not user, iirc
<sgirc> sn9:there is really no other solution ?
<gouki> sethk: You only use sudo -i IF you want it. I'm sure most of the new people don't even know it's possible to do that
<tonyyarusso> How do I launch getty/login for ttys greater than 6?
<sn9> sethk: nobody has it "properly" configured by default
<whta> qman: Now it says "special device hda1" does not exist. I'm not POSITIVE which hda# this drive is, but eh, what do you suggest?
<sethk> gouki, hiding a capability is not security
<gouki> sethk: IMHO, sudo -i and SU are almost the same thing. While sudo is the safer...
<sn9> sgirc: there wasn't then, when 5.04 was the latest release and 5.10 was just about to be
<sethk> gouki, no, sudo -i is worse, because it can be configured to not require any password.
<sn9> sgirc: i haven't investigated it since
<Varjat_by> HI! Is anybody know how to fix problem during LIRC driver compilation process. Error is "/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory"?
<PriceChild> How can i get a wiki page to redirect to another one?
<yaloki> sethk: arguably, if you don't give the permission to do so in the first place, you can't do that. the problem is rather having that preconfigured for the non-root user by default on ubuntu.
<qman|A64> whta: sudo fdisk -l, it will tell you what disks are where
<gouki> sethk: Weren't you talking about DEFAULTS? By default, sudo -i REQUIRES password - I'm sure with some hacking, su can be configured to not ask a password either
<yaloki> sethk: eh, oh, which is your original point ^^ indeed, I agree ;)
<RaiderX> How do you check terminal output?
<Pelo> PriceChild,  this is hardly the channel for that question
<GhoSt_DoG> how i install codecs for totem ?
<Olathe> How do I shut Xorg down ?
<sewoyl> RaiderX: output of what?
<sn9> GhoSt_DoG: 6.06 or 6.10?
<PriceChild> Pelo: I'm sorry, but i'm unsure as to where to ask it
<spacebear> same do i wonder...how to reconf xorg and shut it down
<sewoyl> Olathe: restart with ctrl alt backspace
<Varjat_by> Olathe: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Cpudan80> Pelo: I still only see a CD ISO...
<RaiderX> sewoyl any program thats running
<Cpudan80> Shouldn't it be like 5 CDs?
<PriceChild> GhoSt_DoG: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Pelo> PriceChild,  I am sure there is a  #wiki channel somewhere
<RaiderX> like when i run something in wine
<MitchM> sethk, Found it; timestamp_timeout=0
<Jager-> is there a key combo to open the process manager thing.. similar to ctrl+alt+delete?
<whta> qman: ok, got it mounted. now how do I make this folder accessible?
<sewoyl> RaiderX: usually if you start the programfrom a terminal youll get the output
<MitchM> sethk, Had to add that to /etc/sudoers
<Pelo> Cpudan80,  try www.torrentz..com
<Pelo> www.torrentz.com
<sethk> MitchM, amazing, I didn't think they could make the default configuration worse, but they did.
<sethk> MitchM, thanks.
<RaiderX> ok sewoyl ill try to figure this out
<Olathe> I don't want to restart it.
<PriceChild> Pelo: maybe docs...
<sgirc> sn9: I'm feeling I'm close to make it run! but I think the problem lies in my peers config file. What I need know is the command one must use to disable a usb device (not specifically a modem). In example to unplud a usb drive you type umount /mnt/uba but when its not a storage device how to do that ?
<Olathe> I want to stop it.
<ryanakca> nolimitsoya: ok, I have firewall script loaded, but I can still ftp to my host... what's going on? (script) http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/firewall1
<sewoyl> RaiderX: for exemple type in gedit in the terminal
<ryanakca> Olathe: ctrl-alt-backspace... or ctrl-alt-f1, log in, go "sudo killall Xorg"
<MitchM> sethk, :) thank you
<mborohov> so im now running Xgl
<mborohov> and its working fine
<Viroo> hi
<mborohov> it just doesnt work with AiGLX apparently
<sn9> sgirc: if it's not a storage device, just unplugging is usually good enough
<mborohov> yay
<Pelo> Cpudan80,  http://bushtorrent.com/torrent.php?id=641043
<ryanakca> Olathe: I mean "sudo killall X"
<ryanakca> Olathe: might want to go "sudo killall gdm" as well :)
<spacebear> in dmesg i find early in log -- Console colour VGA+ 80x25  <---- how do i change that
<sgirc> sn9: I do it that way, the next time I plug it,linux doesn't recognize it, untill I reboot
<Cpudan80> Pelo: Does the DVD include packages from KDE? Like ehh Konversation?
<Cpudan80> Or will I need Kubuntu to get both
<sethk> spacebear, change it to what?
<tonyyarusso> I don't have X running and would like to create more consoles than the default 6 - how?
<Fackamato> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop is better imo
<spacebear> so it uses my fullscreen
<Pelo> Cpudan80,   probably,  are you looking for kubuntu ? because there are dvd for that to
<spacebear> it uses just a square in the middle
<sethk> Cpudan80, you can install anything in regular ubuntu that you can install in kubuntu
<ryanakca> Fackamato: of course :)
<qman|A64> nice, my network card works by default in 6.10
<sn9> sgirc: after unplugging, but before replugging, try unloading the driver with rmmod
<qman|A64> had to use ndiswrapper before
<sethk> spacebear, try adding     vga=ask        to your kernel command line in menu.lst
<Cpudan80> Pelo: sethk No -- I like GNOME -- but I do like some of the KDE apps
<Cpudan80> Like Konversation
<ryanakca> Cpudan80: sudo apt-get install konversation ?
<sethk> Cpudan80, I'm a kde user, so I won't argue.  my answer is the same.  you can install any kde program you want.  the package manager will take care of any dependencies
<Pelo> Cpudan80, it is probably in there,  it's the dvd it contains all the packages, only the install is for gnome instead or kde
<sgirc> sn9: no param ?
<spacebear> ok thnx ill try
<sn9> sgirc: the name of the module
<Cpudan80> Pelo: Ok thanks -- was just wondering
<Cpudan80> Suse 10.1 has been misbehaving
<Cpudan80> So its getting the axe
<whta> qman: when i try to chmod my directory I mounted the disk to, it won't change. it says it's changed to "read-only file system" but I can't get into it
<ryanakca> lol
<sethk> whta, that has nothing to do with the permissions of the mount point
<sethk> whta, you need the options uid= and gid= on the mount command.
<Pelo> missbehaving or not it should get the axes just because of the MS deal
<bruenig> There is supposed to be a FreeSuse fork
<sgirc> sn9: sorry I don't know the name of the usb driver module ...
<whta> sethk: hmm, what do i have to do to repair this?
<sethk> whta, it's a kludge for handling file systems that don't implement permissions
<qman|A64> whta: ntfs can only be mounted read only, write support is unstable
<Pelo> bruenig,  there is opensuse
<sethk> whta, umount it, and mount it again with the options.
<bruenig> opensuse is not the same as this fork
<sethk> whta, if it's ntfs, qman has a good point
<aka_druid_> bruenig: really? With only free software in it?
<bruenig> as it is tied to novell
<kishan> how to mount my ntfs hard drive in ubuntu live
<kishan> can any one help plese
<Kengur> err... i got this http://nice3z.myfinejob.com/node/3 but i can't figure out how to echo into that var with sudo =( says permission denied
<sethk> whta, there is ntfs write support that is supposedly safe, but it is much too new to rely on IMO
<sn9> sethk: a read-only fs is not a permissions error
<sethk> sn9, I didn't say it was
<sn9> !ntfs-3g | whta
<ubotu> whta: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<whta> sethk: I don't need the write support at the moment so read only is fine
<sgirc> sn9: usbcore ?
<sethk> whta, hmm, then I must have misunderstood your question.
<sn9> sgirc: no, that's all of usb. you want the one specific to your device
<kishan> can any one help me to mount the ntfs harddrive when i boot from kubuntu live cd
<kuzmaster> hey all
<whta> sethl: don't worry. i just need to be able to get into the folder to access the files.. unless i need write support to do that? I don't think I needed it before
<cmweb> Does any one know what a good "C++" Compiler is?
<kuzmaster> i have a really quick question.......
<sethk> whta, anyway, what I was talking about applies to which user can access the files.  even on a read only mount, you may need uid=/gid= to allow the desired user to read the files.
<cmweb> I mean where i could get one
<sethk> whta, you don't need write support to read.  :)
<yaloki> cmweb: a lie
<sn9> sethk: umask= is more convenient for that anyway
<yaloki> cmweb: gcc-c++
<whta> sethk: so what would the command be? what do i put for uid and gid?
<kuzmaster> how do i mount a hardrive from the live ubuntu 6.06?
<cmweb> :-X
<Pelo> cmweb,  check synaptic and try them out
<sethk> sn9, I don't think it is, but convenience is a matter of opinion.
<cmweb> Why a lie?
<kuzmaster> the file system is fat16
<bruenig> kuzmaster, sudo mount -t (whatever the filesystem is) /dev/(harddrive name) /mount/point
<aka_druid_> bruenig: sounds like a very good idea. When its releasing?
<kuzmaster> k thanx...................
<cmweb> gcc-c++, is not a package in Synaptic
<sethk> whta, at the command prompt, do the "id" command.  it will tell you the user and group IDs
<yaloki> cmweb: because C++ is awful in the first place but well..
<yaloki> cmweb: dunno what the cryptic name is on ubuntu
<ryanakca> I have my firewall script loaded into iptables, but I can still ftp to my host... what's going on? (script) http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/firewall1
<rushdy> cmweb, theres a package build-essential
<sn9> cmweb: it's just g++
<ryanakca> g++
<cmweb> g+++ how original
<whta> sethk: will doing this add that awesome hard drive icon onto my desktop too? ;D
<Pelo> cmeme,  just seach for  C ++ compiler , don'T search for a specific app
<kuzmaster> bruenig: so where you wrote "what ever the file system is" i just replace that with "fat16"?
<sgirc> sn9: pppoatm.ko ? does this seems a possible module to remove ?
<bruenig> kuzmaster, if it is fat16, then yes. I haven't seen a fat16 filesystem in forever. So make sure that is what it is.
<cmweb> TOO many choices what do i pick for the search C++
<sethk> whta, I don't think so, no.  I don't bother with icons.
<aka_druid_> bruenig: Im very interested. Would you please keep me informed? Or show me a place where we can discuss that
<bruenig> aka_druid_, probably just a thought now. Here is the story http://boycottnovell.com/2006/11/22/suse-ubuntu/
<sethk> cmweb, build_essential installs the c compiler and I believe the c++ portion as well.
<kuzmaster> it is, i just made it fat16 cos i want to install windows 3.1 :)
<sethk> cmweb, install it, then if g++ exists, you have it.  otherwise, g++ needs the common part and the C part anyway, so you lose nothing
<sn9> sgirc: that one handles the pppoa protocol, but i'm thinking you want the one that drives the usb adsl device itself
<cmweb> sethk: What? install what Build _essentials i thought it was just an installation option
<aka_druid_> bruenig: I understand. Unfortunately its hard to run thoughts in my computer. I will be glad to help when there is software instead of thoughts
<sethk> cmweb, there is a package named "build_essential"   no capital letters, no extra spaces, no s at the end
<kuzmaster> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<bruenig> aka_druid_, I bet it comes. If ubuntu did what novell did, I would be all for a FreeUbuntu fork. I could certainly see Suse users who think the same
<sn9> cmweb: there is a metapackage called "build-essential" (dash, not _) in synaptic
<cmweb> sethk: No theirs not i just synaptic it. No results
<yaloki> bruenig: well, ubuntu is already a fork
<aka_druid_> bruenig: I understand
<cmweb> sn9, ive already got build-essential
<sethk> cmweb, I might have typed _ instead of -, sorry
<sethk> cmweb, do:   which g++
<sethk> cmweb, see if it's there
<sn9> cmweb: then just add g++. if you want something graphical, try anjuta
<cmweb> :-)
<cmweb> YAY a gui
<sgirc> sn9: to make my system recognize the modem I had to put the firmware file cxacru-fw.bin in /lib/firmware. is it what I need to remove ?
<bruenig> yaloki, good point???
<sn9> sgirc: no
<cmweb> OKedokie im downloain
<kingace> hello, once ubuntu is installed, can you add a swap parition?
<kingace> *partition
<yaloki> bruenig: well it just seems you like forks ^^
<bruenig> kingace, you could
<qman|A64> kingace: if you have enough space left on the disk to put it on
<bruenig> yaloki, no reason to start from scratch when a solid base exists
<sgirc> sn9: it's the only thing that is specific to my modem !!
<sn9> sgirc: sudo rmmod cxacru
<kingace> but how exactly would you do it
<yaloki> actually, one could even say ubuntu is a hostile fork
<kingace> add the partition and mount it?
<kingace> and thats it?
<qman|A64> you can do it after anyway, but it gets more complicated if you only have one big partition filling hte disk
<yaloki> bruenig: indeed
<kingace> qman: no that isnt the situation
<bruenig> kingace, you would need to create it. Put an entry in the fstab and that would be it
<kingace> alrighty thanks
<qman|A64> to use a swap partition, just use 'sudo swapon /dev/hda2' or whatever it is
<cmweb> !gamepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sgirc> sn9: ok thanks I will try it this right now
<aka_druid_> bruenig: you are assuming debian is a solid base, right?
<bruenig> aka_druid_, not necessarily. I would just defending the practice of forking. In this case, ubuntu would be a solid base
<kuzmaster> what is the command line for copying files from one place to another?
<kuzmaster> please?
<bruenig> kuzmaster, cp file newfile
<cmweb> Ok wile my Compiler is downloading, does any one know how to install a "Game Essentials" Game Pad?
<kuzmaster> thanx
<aka_druid_> bruenig: based in another solid base, then
<aka_druid_> otherwise it woudlnt be solid
<kishan> kuzmaster, were you be able mount the hard drive
<Morrissey> Ok, I have two questions concerning beryl. 1. Can I make windows only show on the desktop they are opened it on the taskbar? So if "xchat" is on one desktop, it doesnt appear on other. 2. how can I disable transperancy (Since its slowing my computer). In advance, thanks
<Pelo> kuzmaster, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<kuzmaster> so... cp (old location) (new location)
<kuzmaster> thanx pelo
<bruenig> debian is fairly solid at least abstractly. The debs and the repos and whatnot.
<sn9> cmweb: it might just work if you just plug it in
<cmweb> sn(, i just did and the stuff aint working. It has a mouse and i pressed the button for the mouse and it wont move
<uyann> I'm in installing Java using automatix, and this licence agreement from Sun pops-up.. there is an Ok button that I can't click on... I tried pressing Enter and spacebar.. none of them will let me continue...
<bruenig> uyann, you need to use the tab to get to the ok
<quicoju> keep getting this error using gpc: gpc error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot open crt1.o: No such file or directory
<bruenig> !automatix | uyann
<ubotu> uyann: automatix is is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Since it is often hard to track and solve problems caused by Automatix, you might find it easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<quicoju> any suggetion?
<Pelo> uyann,  try tabing to the location
<sn9> cmweb: it would probably be seen as a joystick device, not a mouse device
<sethk> quicoju, that file is part of the standard C library.  how are you getting that?
<Pelo> !works for me > Pelo
<cmweb> Sn9, ok il see what i can do
<uyann> let me try tabbing
<uyann> thank you!!
<uyann> it worked!
<uyann> :)
<quicoju> sethk: trying to compile a program
<quicoju> sethk: gpc -g world.pas
<ikonia> chaps, is there an application in the ubuntu repo's that can rip the sound off a dvd rom into mp3 format ?
<ikonia> I'm not big on multimedia aps
<sethk> quicoju, quicoju it's normally in one of the gcc-lib directories
<sethk> quicoju, did you install the build-essential package?
<sn9> ikonia: try dvdrip
<Asc> Is there any way to back up the file/directory structure of a filesystem (FAT) so that it can be restored in the case of corruption?
<Rumpanzle> Q: I can log into a termina with my name/password containing a german letter (), whereas I can't use that same password for the desktoplogin anymore. that is after reinstalling grub after installing windows...if I press the "" it shows as nothing, remember the terminal let me log in?!
<Pelo> ikonia,  maybe sound juicer can do it
<ikonia> sn9, doesn't that rip the whole movie
<bruenig> !backup | Asc
<ubotu> Asc: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<quicoju> sethk: i don't what is that package
<ikonia> Pelo, thats an interesting thought
<sn9> ikonia: you can cut it up later
<sethk> quicoju, it's a metapackage that installs the stuff typically needed to build software from source
<sethk> quicoju, install it.  It should take care of crt1.o.
<ikonia> sn9 ok
<quicoju> sethk: ok! thanks :)
<sethk> quicoju, it could be a path issue also, but try build-essential first.
<Legendre> having some wifi wierdness.. it works fine and all.. but I can only contact machines on the internet.. can't contact any hosts on the LAN
<cmweb> SN9, is their a configuration for a joystick type thing? i cant find anything that will allow me to configure it
<Legendre> is this some security setting?
<maghat> Legendre: That problem is most likely related to your LAN mask or router setup
<Legendre> maghat security settings on the router side?
<maghat> Legendre: *or* firewall
<sn9> cmweb: i think there might be a pkg to install for that, but i don't remember what it is
<sethk> Legendre, you mean you can't connect to other wireless machines?  Or wired machines on the lan which the AP connects to?
<Legendre> maghat well, this is just a fairly plain Edgy install on a thinkpad
<maghat> Legendre: maybe ... can you ping a LAN address from the command line?
<Legendre> sethk - can't connect to other wired machines.
<cmweb> sn9, i got to wait then im installing another thing
<gansinho> hello ppl, I would like to know why the new amarok isn't in repos?
<Legendre> maghat can only ping the router/gateay
<sethk> Legendre, the default route has to be correct, or you wouldn't reach the internet either
<Pelo> is these some default /hidden firewall that install with ubu 6.10,  I'm getting a message from frostwire that I am firewalled ?  but not from anything else
<Asc> bruenig: Those links all appear to be related to backing up files, correct me if I'm wrong.
<bruenig> gansinho, no one in here controls the repos. What version are you looking for?
<sethk> Legendre, that actually sounds like the netmask in the AP may be wrong (the netmask of the ap connection to the wired network).  although that's odd, also, since internet traffic also passes through it.
<bruenig> Asc, if you backup all the files of a disc, would that not be backing up a disc?
<sethk> Legendre, try a traceroute to one of the machines you can't reach, see where it dies.
<Jowi> no Pelo there are nothing blocking unless you installed a firewall yourself
<sn9> cmweb: btw, anjuta would still need g++ to handle c++ rather than just c
<Pelo> Jowi,  thanks
<Legendre> sethk - and also odd, since they are one in the same.. netgear wireless/wired router
<sethk> Asc, I've never seen a structural dump of FAT
<Legendre> sethk - ok will do. One other piece of info, tho..
<sethk> Asc, it might be possible.  it's a windows file system, so it's perfectly possible that it's possible to dump it, and I don't know about it.
<Jowi> Pelo, if you're using a router try opening/redirecting the correct ports
<gansinho> bruenig, 1.4.4
<whta> sethk, could you run that mount command by me one more time? with the uid and gid?
<sethk> Legendre, oh, that's a bit different
<Asc> bruenig: The trouble is that the disk I want to back up is 25 times larger than the other disk I have handy, which makes copying the files themselves infeasable.
<Legendre> sethk - ubuntu thinks that this machine is connected with a wire :)
<bruenig> Asc, ah, well I just triggered the factoid
<sethk> whta, if you are doing, say:   mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/something, you would do:  mount -t ntfs -o 'uid=500,gid=500' /dev/hda1 /mnt/something
<Pelo> Jowi,  thanks but no router,  just a plain dsl bridge modem, if there is anything it's software related,  probably a frostwire bug ,  I can still ul/dl  but it's just annoying to see that icon
<sethk> whta, of course 500 is an example, you have to use the correct numbers.  :)
<maghat> Legendre: have you stopped the eth0 device in networking config?
<Asc> sethk: I'll look into that.
<whta> ok thanks sethk
<sethk> Legendre, is the box wired into the ap also?
<Jowi> Pelo, ah, hehe, yeah if you can dl/ul there is nothing blocking the traffic :)
<sethk> Legendre, I assumed it's a wireless connection to the ap
<Pelo> Jowi,  it is very slow ...
<Legendre> this is a laptop, just wifi
<Legendre> but the network config shows the wifi to be disabled and not configured
<bruenig> gansinho, http://www.debianadmin.com/install-amarok-144-music-player-in-ubuntu-edgy.html
<maghat> Legendre: almost every laptop has a LAN port :D
<sethk> Legendre, almost all laptops also have a wired LAN port
* Pelo sounds like a noob 2p2er , ignore him
<sethk> Legendre, in fact, it's been years since I've seen one that doesn't.
<Legendre> sethk - it has a wired lan port.. but it's not in use
<whta> thanks sethk, got it working
<Legendre> ubuntu thinks it is..
<josorio> hola...
<sethk> whta, excellent.
<sethk> Legendre, does  ifconfig   show that you have an eth0 configured with your ip?
<sethk> Legendre, because if ubuntu thinks it is talking to a wired port, then it is.
<Legendre> sethk - no, it shows eth1 configured.
<Legendre> both eth0 and eth1 show up in the LAN stuff, nothng in wireless
<Jowi> Legendre, install network-manager-gnome. logout and login again and see what the network manager say. you will also be able to see the available connections and what you're connected to at the moment.
<Zlax> hi!!!
<Zlax> can someone help me with resolution problems?
<josorio> hola...
<Legendre> Jowi - ok, is that the standard wifi network manager tool?
<josorio> alguien en espaol?
<Pelo> !es | josorio
<ubotu> josorio: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mmisiek3> anyone here can help me with scrolling in Ubuntu??
<Pelo> Zlax,  what resolution problem ?
<yaloki> mmisiek3: trolling ?
<sethk> sounds like there are two wired ports.  perhaps one in the laptop and another in a docking station?
<sgbuntu> hi
<Jowi> Legendre, no idea. just installed it myself to get my intel mac mini wireless to work. just to see if it works or not. not using it myself :)
<yaloki> ah, "scrolling" ^^
<mmisiek3> yes
<quicoju> sethk: it worked thanks! :)
<Jowi> Legendre, i do not think it is installed by default though
<sethk> quicoju, excellent.
<Legendre> Jowi - well, my wifi works.. in an odd way.
<mirak> setserial /dev/ttyUSB0
<mirak> Cannot get serial info: Invalid argument
<mirak> I don't understand why I have this error
<sgirc> MSG NickServ
<redDEADresolve> I am having a problem with my internal card reader in my desktop. It's a LINKSKEY LKA-CR15B 19-in-1 USB 2.0 Card Reader/Writer. In Dapper it worked no problem. When I upgraded to Edgy it doesn't read cards, although the light goes on. I'm confused to whats happened. The USB slot works, it reads and writes data but the card slots don't. I've tried a couple of cards and have no idea what to do.
<sn9> mirak: what are you trying to do?
<whta> anyone happen to know the exact path to my firefox profile folder?
<Jowi> Legendre, network-manager-gnome will give you a clear view of what is going on
<sethk> mirak, that's a dynamic port, it will only exist when whatever device it corresponds to is connected and powered up.
<Zlax> can someone help me in private  about desktop Resolution
<anton_> nooo! the sound of a thousand voices crying out in terror and suddenly silenced! www.peugeot.fr has just killed my firefox browser! and i was downloading a film from google videos and it was 75% done!
<sethk> whta, it's under $HOME/.mozilla
<sethk> anton_, it might be able to pick up where it left off.
<rogue780> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<mydani> Hey all. Does everyone else have the problem that installation hangs when choosing manual partitioning?
<anton_> sethk: unfortunately not :(
<Jowi> anton_, ummmm. peugeot.fr do not have a thousand voices :)
<maghat> anton_ : too bad, you should be at renault.fr maybe ? ;)
<sgirc> ls
<anton_> maghat: from now on, it's citroen for me :)
<sgirc> sn9: its ok
<anton_> maghat: they have this clever suspension system :)
<maghat> anton_ : we are waaaay off-topic ;)
<whta> sethk: sorry for the noobness, but where do i go to get to whatever $HOME represents? If I try to go directly to it it errors me
<anton_> whta: just type cd
<redDEADresolve> I am having a problem with my internal card reader in my desktop. It's a LINKSKEY LKA-CR15B 19-in-1 USB 2.0 Card Reader/Writer. In Dapper it worked no problem. When I upgraded to Edgy it doesn't read cards, although the light goes on. I'm confused to whats happened. The USB slot works, it reads and writes data but the card slots don't. I've tried a couple of cards and have no idea what to do.
<Zlax> any1 who can help me with desktop resolution problem?
<maghat> brb
<anton_> whta: and to find out what $HOME is, type echo $HOME
<mirak> sethk: I don't understand
<mirak> sn9: I have a serial to usb adapter, it's on /dev/ttyUSB0 . I can't make it work
<sethk> mirak, well, in my setup, that port (ttyUSB0) is used by my palm pilot
<mirak> sethk: what you said
<mathieu_> any advice on converting a .avi to .dv format ?
<sethk> mirak, ok, right, my 515 works that way
<rodox> hey, anyone knows how to install TTF fonts in Ubuntu?
<mirak> sethk: what is the module ?
<sethk> mirak, did you use sudo on your command, by the way?
<sethk> mirak, visor
<mirak> sethk: yes
<amicke> Hi, anyone know what the problem could be when you can't open "menu setup" ?
<redDEADresolve> rodox try using easyubuntu or automatrix
<mirak> sethk: but you have a serial to usb device ?
<anton_> (i wonder if there's a firefox plug in to grab stuff from google videos? let's see...)
<sethk> mirak, the module has visor in the same.
<rodox> there is no way to do it by the hand?
<sethk> mirak, at work I have one, yes
<mirak> sethk: mine is pl2303
<sethk> mirak, I didn't bring it home with me.  we have two different ones, I don't remember the models, though.
<amicke> suddenly my ubuntu started acting weird... i can't open "menu layout" anyone know why?
<mmisiek3> i have problem with scrolling in window (opera, mozilla, gnome) it's sharppening all the time. That's very annyoing... I have Ubuntu 6.10 and s3 unichrome, on 6.06 there was no problem
<TTownMan> Can I ask a question re: CUPS config with a NetGear router?
<redDEADresolve> yes you have to download the fonts and then follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241196&highlight=installing+fonts
<Zlax> please i tried the faq for setting correct resolution but i can't get it to work
<barrett9h> how do I setup internet connection sharing with bluetooth?
<redDEADresolve> zlax whats wrong
<sethk> TTownMan, sure, but what does CUPS have to do with routers?
<sgirc> hello
<sn9> mirak: is the adapter plugged in?
<mirak> sn9: yes
<mirak> sn9: at least it creates the device
<mirak> sn9: loads the module
<voidmage> I can't get firefox to use my saved passwords
<rodox> redDEADresolve, I have a specific .TTF font here... can automatix or easyubuntu install it?
<sn9> mirak: what's not working?
<redDEADresolve> no use the url i posted
<redDEADresolve> its easy
<redDEADresolve> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241196&highlight=installing+fonts
<ctkroeker> Has anyone had any luck with skype on an ltsp client?
<sn9> mirak: seems to me you don't have a problem
<TTownMan> Newbie on ubuntu.  CUPS running Ok on box, which is connected to a NetGear router.  I'd like my Windoze machines to be able to print to the printer hooked into the ubuntu linux box.
<anton_> what download managers do you people use?
<mirak> sn9: ?
<mirak> setserial /dev/ttyUSB0
<mirak> Cannot get serial info: Invalid argument
<Zlax> redDeadresolve can we talk in private its too crowded here?
<redDEADresolve> i already am talking to you in private
<redDEADresolve> you didnt respond
<mirak> sn9: setserial /dev/ttyS2  gives /dev/ttyS2, UART: 16550A, Port: 0x9400, IRQ: 217
<mydani> No one else with hangups when installing ubuntu 32 on an amd64?
<sn9> mirak: i'm asking you what's not working to make you want to use setserial in the first place
<HolyManOfGod> hmm
<rainbow> hi
<mirak> sn9: setserial error is a proof it's not working.
<HolyManOfGod> jmm
<ctkroeker> Has anyone had any luck with skype on an ltsp client? referring to sound...
<sn9> mirak: on what planet?
<rainbow> is there a download manager for Firefox that actually supports Resume?
<HolyManOfGod> who here wants to be saved by God
<mirak> sn9: it works my other serial ports
<redDEADresolve> I am having a problem with my internal card reader in my desktop. It's a LINKSKEY LKA-CR15B 19-in-1 USB 2.0 Card Reader/Writer. In Dapper it worked no problem. When I upgraded to Edgy it doesn't read cards, although the light goes on. I'm confused to whats happened. The USB slot works, it reads and writes data but the card slots don't. I've tried a couple of cards and have no idea what to do.
<hikenboot> hello all--question anyone know wherer dhcpd and bind log their errors to?
<mirak> sn9: setserial gives you at least information about the port
<sn9> mirak: but they're not usb
<mirak> sn9: I need them anyway
<sethk> mirak, it may not use the same UART chip, so the fact that it responds differently is not definitive
<sethk> mirak, I wish I had it here so I could try it for you, but I don't
<sc0tty> hello
<sn9> there is no uart in a PL2303
<anton_> mm, wget doesn't like google videos. can't say i blame it
<sc0tty> I installed ubuntu 6.10
<sethk> redDEADresolve, I would boot dapper, do:   lsmod > outputfile       then boot edgy, do the same thing, e.g., lsmod > outputfile2
<sc0tty> I'm looking at the /etc/fstab file, to add a new HD, but it seemd ubuntu now uses some kind of UUID instead of the classic stuff it used to use in 6.06
<sethk> redDEADresolve, then do:   diff outputfile outputfile2
<sc0tty> how can I add a new HD ?
<mirak> sn9: so how do i use it ?
<mirak> sn9: for exemple with lirc
<mirak> sn9: I also want to plug a infinty usb phoenix on it
<sethk> that may show you a module that needs to be inserted.  it might show you a bunch, and it may not help, but it may help.
<sethk> redDEADresolve, it almost surely is a kernel module that needs to be loaded, or possibly needs to be built and then loaded.
<redDEADresolve> sethk how would i boot into dapper use a live CD?
<noomz> Excuse me, Why I can start Xgl from gdm but not from gdm.conf-custom?
<sethk> redDEADresolve, that's one way.  I was assuming you still have your dapper installation available
<sn9> mirak: you have an IR dongle attached to a usb serial adapter? i'm not sure it's even possible for that to work on any OS
<redDEADresolve> no clean 6.10 install
<sethk> sc0tty, the way it works in earlier versions still works, even if there are additional configuration methods.
<sethk> redDEADresolve, too bad.
<sc0tty> ok thanks :)
<sgirc> sn9: now that I know how to unplug my usb modem I can switch between my native windows connection and try to make it run from my vmware loaded ubuntu
<cmweb> Can some one help me with anjuta?
<sethk> redDEADresolve, booting the live cd is a reasonable thing to do, if the thing is accessible that way.
<sethk> cmweb, possibly, depends on what problem you are having.
<sgirc> sn9:could you be kind enough to help me to set my connection ?
<cmweb> yeah i guess. How do i set the executable file for my progect
<Zlax> :(
<rodox> can anyone help me to install a TTF font in ubuntu?
<Zlax> ;(
<redDEADresolve> sethk it is i have it right next to me, but when i run lsmod > outputfile2 i get nothin in edgy
<sgirc> sn9: logs are here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33749/
<Zlax> :'(
<mirak> sn9: well I would like to do that, but if it's not possible I can plug my other device on it
<jared_> how can i get the bookmarks imported from a bookmark.html   into mozilla
<sethk> might need sudo
<sethk> redDEADresolve, leave off the > outputfile2 part, then you'll see what the output of lsmod is.  see if it's an error message.
<Marlun> When I try to install Ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop I get "* Checking file systems..." and then "fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)" and then nothing happends.
<sethk> redDEADresolve, try sudo lsmod      I don't have an edgy machine at my fingertips here.  you don't need sudo for lsmod on any other linux variant I've tried, but ...
<sn9> mirak: most devices, unless they're really high-speed, should just work by being plugged in; no setserial involved. the command that sets the port settings is stty
<redDEADresolve> sethk it worked
<sethk> Marlun, are you sure?  is the disk activity light on?
<sgirc> does somebody know how to restore the default file /etc/ppp/options ?
<Marlun> sethk: nope.
<sethk> Marlun, is the system dead?  does the caps lock light work?
<fabien> join #ubuntu-fr
<sethk> cmweb, sorry, did you get an answer to your anjunta question
<sethfelder> hello peoples!
<cmweb> sethk, no
<sethk> Marlun, that's nasty.  is this a system that used to work?
<sgirc> rseth: hello
<sethfelder> eek, i cant believe i said that
<sethk> cmweb, what was the question?  I was away for a few minutes.
<Marlun> sethk: when I hit caps-lock theres no light coming on.
<mirak> sn9: so what I must do is plug the device to the cable, and then  plug the cable ?
<sn9> sgirc: it looks like you're trying to use br2684 and pppoa at the same time. i could be wrong, but i don't think that would work
<Marlun> sethk: only with Windows, first time I've tried to install linux.
<cmweb> sethk, I keep getting an error saying that the progrect has no executable output how do i fix this
<sethfelder> can someone please go through step-by-step on how to mount a drive in ubuntu  live CD?
<sethfelder> PLEASE!?!?!?
<sethk> Marlun, try adding   ide=nodma to the kernel command line
<sn9> mirak: just run whatever software communicates with the serial device
<Marlun> sethk: I also get "mount: Function not implemented" before the "checking file systems..."
<Ick> how do i get libdvdcss to work?
<sn9> !dvd | Ick
<ubotu> Ick: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sethk> Marlun, what file system type did you use for the root file system?
<sethk> sethfelder, an IDE drive?
<mirak> stty --file /dev/ttyUSB0               speed 9600 baud; line = 0;  -brkint -imaxbel
<sethfelder> yeah
<mirak> sn9:
<Marlun> sethk: and before the "mount: ..." there are a "* Activating swap...".
<sethk> cmweb, have you created a project?
<sethfelder> im pretty sure it is
<sethfelder> im doing it in vmware...........
<sethk> sethfelder, I'll give you an example; you can adjust the numbers.   mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/something
<sethfelder> ok, thanx
<sethk> sethfelder, /mnt/something is any directory, -t ext3 is just a guess at the file system type
<Marlun> sethk: Right now I've got Windows installed on a NTFS partition, and I've got another NTFS partition which I was going to install linux on but I never get that far.
<mirak> sn9: at least when I used plugued the phoneix card reader the connection was happening
<sethk> sethfelder, and /dev/hda1 assumes first partition on first ide drive.
<sn9> mirak: i forget the exact syntax, but that doesn't look familiar
<sethfelder> k
<sethk> Marlun, so you are running the installer?  You've lost me, I thought it died on an fsck.  am I confusing two people?
<sethfelder> ill give it a try.....
<sethk> mirak, you probably need sudo to change the port configuration
<Zlax> I got problem with desktop resolution.
<Zlax> I installed nvidia drivers and they are working correctly ( tested in cedega, played Warcraft III :) )
<Zlax> but for desktop resolutions i was offered only 3 resolutions with 60Hz refresh
<Zlax> i have 21 inch monitor capable of displaying 1600x1024 at 100Hz (in windows)
<Zlax> i edited xorg.conf to add Modelline generated online and added that resolution
<Zlax> to Screens section for 24 bit color depth.
<Zlax> Problem is that i can select 1600x1024 but at 50Hz which displays incorrect ( much darker image )
<sgirc> sn9: before I change config files /etc/ppp/options and /etc/ppp/peers/peers-pppoa the log was different. there a little more line saying that a conextion is being initiated. Do u know how I can restore these files so that I can try again. Idont emember exactly which paameters I modified
<cmweb> sethk, sorry yes i have
<Moosejaw> do i have to install ndiswrapper from a specific place for it to install correctly?  Currently I am compiling the source and installing from Desktop but it doesnt seem to be working
<gnomefreak> Zlax: please use pastebin
<Moosejaw> i have also tried to do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper but i get a cannot locate E: error
<Zlax> can someone help? (sorry for spam)
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | Zlax
<ubotu> Zlax: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<anto9us> *ding dong* This is a public announcement. The Ubuntuest and geekiest of quizziest quizzes is about to start in #ubuntu-tivia. Commences in approximately 2 minutes time. Be there or be square! *dong ding*
<sn9> sgirc: did you make a backup?
<TokenBad> whats best way to install nvidia drivers for dapper?
<sgirc> sn9: unfortunately no :(
<sethk> Marlun, now I'm completely confused, because you wouldn't be doing a mount unless the install was completed and you were trying to boot the o/s.
<gnomefreak> TokenBad: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Zlax> tokenbad: via envy for 6.10
<sethk> cmweb, try bringing up the project settings, and look for a place to set the output exe name.
<sethfelder> sethk: when doing to above, i get this "mount: mount point /mnt/somthing does not exist"
<sethfelder> i probably did somthing really stupid
<sethfelder> and obvidous
<sethk> sethfelder, that's why I said "/mnt/something is any directory"
<sn9> sgirc: well, at least you saw what was there -- i didn't. so you're in a better position to know how to fix it than i am
<sethfelder> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sethk> sethfelder, just create a directory to mount it on
<sethfelder> so i need to make it first?
<jared_> hey i have a buddy that wants to make a car stereo linux mp3 video player and possibly do a gps    i was thinking to load up server eddition and then get a program or two to run this...   any sugestions?
<anton_> sethfelder: you have to create it
<sethfelder> k
<sethk> sethfelder, right
<Moosejaw> after doing a make install of the ndiswrapper source i still get an error that ndiswrapper not found...can someone please help me?
<sethk> sethfelder, doesn't have to be in /mnt, although that's typically where one puts it.
<cmweb> sethk, this is what i get The target executable does not exist for this Project
<anton_> sethfelder: you can, of course, mount it anywhere you like. i wouldn't advise you try /bin, however
<Marlun> sethk: no, I put in the CD and when the menu comes I choos "Run or install Ubuntu" (or something like that) the progress bar apears, after a while I get these messages: "* Activating swap..." "mount: Function not implemented" "* Checking file system..." "fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)".
<sethk> cmweb, well, it wouldn't, until you build it.  let me see if I have anjuta on this box.
<anto9us> make that #ubuntu-trivia folks, sorry for any inconvenience this error may have caused :P
<sethk> Marlun, oh, ok.
<Nlytn_> hi - my system is having serious conflicts with the edgy 2.6.17 kernel - is there someway i can downgrade using a repositary, say to 2.6.10 or so?
<sethk> Marlun, sounds like either (1) a bad download, check the md5sum of the downloaded file, (2) a bad burn, or (3) try the text mode install if neither 1 or 2 is true
<mirak> sethk: I am always in root
<mirak> sethk: in fact I log on gnome with root
<mirak> sethk: I am kidding
<sethk> mirak, good.
<sethk> mirak, I think not setting the root password is dumb, but logging in as root is even dumber  :)
<sethk> mirak, I'll install anjuta here, hold on.
<anton_> question for the people using edgy: how many updates do you tend to get each week?
<timo90> not many
<timo90> about 2
<lufis> How do I check an ext3 filesystem for corruption?
<sethfelder> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<anton_> me neither. when i was using drake, i got about 10 updates a day (well, it felt like it)
<sethfelder> it keeps comming up with tthe usage
<timo90> i KNOW
<Marlun> sethk: I ran the "Check CD for defects" and it found no checksum errors.
<timo90> its stable thou rifght
<sethk> Marlun, check cd doesn't do checksums
<sethk> Marlun, check cd only makes sure that every sector is readable without an error
<Zlax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33752/
<sethk> Marlun, but it does eliminate #2 (bad burn), almost certainly.
<anton_> sethk: i thought it calculated an md5sum of all packages and compared them to the list
<TokenBad> gnomefreak, but what about making sure its activated
<sethk> anton_, I don't think so, because you can change the cd and it doesn't complain
<timo90> anton:it does
<sethfelder> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<sethk> anton_, unless it's been changed recently.
<gnomefreak> TokenBad: change the driver to nvidia and restart X
<sethfelder> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethfelder> !ubotu
<lufis> I think my filesystem might have been corrupted. Is there a way to check for errors? do I need to do it from a livecd?
<Marlun> sethk: ok, where on the ubuntu site can I see what the checksum md5sum should be?
<sethfelder> !ubotu
<anton_> sethk: you seem to have spent more time with it than i have :)
<sethk> Marlun, usually there is a file in the same directory, either one for each download file, or one for the entire directory, with the md5 sums.
<sethk> anton_, I could be wrong.
<Zlax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33752/
<anton_> sethk: i doubt it :)
<Hexidigital> how can i create a script at boot that needs to be run by root?
<sethk> Marlun, hopefully it is fairly evident.  if you can't find it, tell us the url and we'll look.
<sethk> Hexidigital, do you really mean create the script at boot?  or do you mean create a script that will run at boot?
<Hexidigital> sethk: yes, the latter :)
<Marlun> sethk: found it :)
<Hexidigital> sethk: i can easily create a script when i boot
<sethk> Marlun, good.  probably will match, but it's easy to check, so check it.
<solo> im sorry but, originall from gentoo here...       trying to install ndiswrapper for my WLAN card   BCM4318 ( a pain) and when making ndiswrapper   i get a stdlib.h no file or dir found,    well obiously im missing somthing   but what,  ??  and remember no net on that machine, (got to boot to xp partition to download and xfer files)
<sethk> Hexidigital, just chown root:root scriptname
<anton_> Hexidigital: if i remember correctly, any script you put in one of the /etc/rcx.d directories will be run at boot with root rights
<sethk> Hexidigital, with sudo, if you aren't root when you run the chown
<Nlytn_> my system if having serious conflicts with the 2.6.17 edgy kernel, is there a way to downgrade without recompiling a new kernel (crash before it completes), ie an older kernel in a repository?
<sn9> solo: you don't need ndsiwrapper for that
<Hexidigital> sethk, anton_ :: thanks
<sethk> anton_, that's true, providing root has x privilege for the file.  doing a chown ensures that it does.
<Zlax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33752/ please take a look :'(
<sn9> solo: use the bcm43xx-fwcutter, and the rest will work automagically
<solo> ok
<solo> thank you :)
<solo> a yr ago BCM drivers on linux was a ******$%@%!@%!$#! of a time
<solo> lol\
<anton_> mon dieu. my firefox has just crashed again. this is getting annoying.
<sethk> anton_, is the crash related to any particular plug in?
<sgirc> sn9: I found the error message I had in my browser history. "LCP: Timeout Sending Config-Request". Does this make sense for you ?
<Hexidigital> ubotu: paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sn9> solo: you haven't tried in a whole year???
<Hexidigital> sorry, that was meant for me... i forgot /msg
<sethk> anton_, i've heard some talk about one of the plugins (not flash, but something of that sort) causing frequent crashes.
<solo> sn9 how do i start the bcm cutter ,   site says its included in my kernel
<anton_> sethk: difficult to say. i think it's because i haven't got a clue what i'm doing with firefox :)
<sn9> sgirc: that's part of the ppp handshaking
<sethk> anton_, I get crashes with ff 2, but not all that frequently.
<Nlytn_> my system if having serious conflicts with the 2.6.17 edgy kernel, is there a way to downgrade without recompiling a new kernel (crash before it completes), ie an older kernel in a repository? anyone please? :(
<Zlax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33752/
<micktm> hi!!
<Marlun> sethk: yes it did match.
<Zlax> hi
<bruenig> anton_, try moving the plugins, then running firefox. If it doesn't crash, you can conclude it is one of the plugins.
<micktm> In filenames I can't use chars such as ...
<Marlun> sethk: how do I test the text mode install?
<sethk> Marlun, ok.  I would try the text mode install next.  unfortunately, it's on the alternate cd.
<sn9> solo: no, the driver is included in the kernel. the fwcutter is a separate pkg
<micktm> how can i solve this problem?
<anton_> sethk: bruenig: it doesn't really bother me atm. and these are the first plugins i've ever installed :)
<solo> ok so just install fwcutter and i should b ok?
<bruenig> anton_, or you can do the same for extensions. I had a bad cocktail of extensions cause firefox to crash everytime I opened
<sn9> solo: yup
<Dex-Freudii> how is "ubuntu" pronunced?
<bruenig> oooooo - bunt - oooooo
<sn9> solo: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<sethk> micktm, what's your LOCALE?  (your language settings?)
<TokenBad> gnomefreak,  last time I did that it would crash....
<Marlun> sethk: oh, ok, I'll get that then.
<micktm> italian
<sgirc> sn9: Do you think it is a better posture than the current one ?
<gnomefreak> TokenBad: do you have the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel installed?
<Zlax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33752/ please tell me if you dont know how ?
<anton_> bruenig: that sounds bad :( if firefox ever gets that bad on me, i'll go back to lynx :)
<heanol> anyone know if it's possible to use fglrx in xen?
<TokenBad> not right now...just reinstalled....but last time I did
<sn9> sgirc: ppp problems, whether dial-up or dsl, are not at all easy to track down
<Hexidigital> can someone help me make a script out of this for NAT to start at boot? here is what i need to run http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33753/
<bruenig> anton_, all I had to do was delete the .mozilla directory and then it was fine
<anton_> bruenig: all i'm trying to do is find a torrent for gentoo... www.gentoo.org is being really slow.
<micktm> sethk: italian
* AstuteCat waves
<Zlax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33752/
<sethk> Hexidigital, all you need to do is create the file (which you already did, it appears), copy it to /etc/init.d, then put links to it at the run levels you want it to run  (as in /etc/rc1.d, )
<sethk> micktm, you see all the prompts and messages and such in Italian?
<Hexidigital> sethk: do i have to add any #!/bin/bash stuff to it? or leave it as is
<Hexidigital> ?
<micktm> sethk: yes
<wilee85> rogue780, sdumfwgu
<rogue780> wilee85, thanks
<anton_> bruenig: the .mozilla directory is really useful :) question: i often spend time on lots of different computers and want to keep my internet preferences with me. (passwords, favourite pages etc). does anybody know of an internet service which offers this, or is that a little javascript project for me at some stage?
<bruenig> anton_, http://btjunkie.org/torrent?do=download&id=464068ae998b2616f94139345c9d87b5c222bf69bb00.torrent
<micktm> sethk: only in filenames I see a question mark instead of 
<sethk> Hexidigital, the default is #!/bin/sh, so you can leave that line out for shell scripts
<TokenBad> hope to brb
<bruenig> anton_, that is for dvd though
<Hexidigital> sethk: thanks much
<sgirc> sn9: ok. I think the best strategy to solve this is to try to get back to the original situation where my system is waiting with the other peer LCP response, and then I will see with my ISP.
<sethk> micktm, but in text with accents, you see the correct thing, the letter with the accent?
<Hexidigital> be back
<anton_> sounds good, bruenig :)
<sn9> sgirc: sounds good
<micktm> sethk: wait... I never noticed this...
<AstuteCat> i'm having trouble starting ubuntu (6.06) on the livecd on my alienware aurora m9700 -- it hangs at startup on 'Starting kernel log' - it does, however, respond to ctrl-alt-delete and reboots, but it never gets to starting X.
<Zlax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33752/
<AstuteCat> anyone got any ideas? i'm stumped.
<tengo> can someone help me
<tengo> emergency
<tengo> i just changed the screen resolution
<tengo> and now i can't log onto gnome
<micktm> sethk: yes, I can see them...
<sn9> tengo: does the login screen still come up?
<micktm> sethk: but not in latex documents
<tengo> sn9 yes
<anton_> oh baby, that torrent's flying :)
<sethk> micktm, ok.  do this in a directory that has the bad file names:     ls | hexdump -C > outfile
<tengo> sn9 but if i put in my usr name and password, after, it just goes back to the logon screen like a loop
<sn9> tengo: what error does it give when you try to log in?
<sethk> micktm, that creates a file named "outfile" with a dump of the text from ls
<Zlax> can someone read what i type??????????
<anton_> bruenig: i hope it isn't a link to your /dev/random, the torrent :)
<tengo> sn9 after you log in, it just goes back to log on
<sethk> micktm, edit that file, and see if the letters displaying as ? are in fact correct.
<sethk> Zlax, I can't.
<sn9> tengo: if you have a file ~/.ICEautority, delete it
<sethk> micktm, I'm not sure how latex handles accents, so that doesn't tell me anything
<tengo> i can't even log on sn9
<sethk> micktm, but a dump of the ls output will.
<sn9> tengo: login in text mode
<sethk> tengo, did you try a console login?
<gyaresu> sn9: tengo make sure your /home directory isn't full. CTRL+ALT+F2 then run 'df -h' to check. (this happens to me sometimes.)
<tengo> how do i do that sethk
<micktm> sethk: ok, done, and now what I have to do?
<Zlax> :)
<solo> is their like a fwcutter deb file??
<sn9> solo: yes
<mat1> tengo: crtl +alt F1
<tengo> gyaresu its not full
<sn9> solo: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<gyaresu> tengo: cool.
<sn9> tengo: ctrl-alt-F2
<tengo> i changed my rez to 1280x1024 and now its not working
<tengo> i'm there sn9
<sethk> micktm, can you post it on the paste web site?
<ctkroeker> Has anyone had any luck with skype on an ltsp client? referring to sound
<sethk> tengo, if you have multiple resolutions defined, try cycling through them with control-alt-+  (that's control alt plus)
<solo> sn9 : couldn't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter   :P
<sn9> tengo: you logged in?
<micktm> ok
<tengo> sn9 yes
<tengo> sethk, how do you get out of the console mode
<sethk> tengo, control-alt-f7
<sn9> solo: oh, that's right, it's in a non-default repository
<bruenig> ctrl + alt + f7
<mat1> alt f7
<micktm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33754/
<tengo> how do you get out of safeterminal
<solo> sn9: and that means....???
<sn9> solo: do you have 6.06 or 6.10?
<solo> 6.10
<sn9> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tengo> buenig how do you get out of failsafe terminal
<bruenig> tengo, startx
<micktm> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33754/
<sn9> !easysource | solo
<ubotu> solo: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<navyseal_> yo all
<navyseal_> i wanted to install my printer
<solo> so download the sep rep, and install fwcutter from their?
<navyseal_> i already went to the printer menu but can't install it
<sethk> micktm, give me the name of one of the files that shows the question marks.
<ortega10> i need a good bittorrent client other than azureus (that lately refuses to work properly), any suggestions?
<narrchy> Can anyone link me to a guide for burning Ubunto to CD-R?
<narrchy> for Windows XP
<micktm> sethk: L?EME.TXT
<navyseal_> how can i watch tv in here with ubuntu? -> www.channelchooser.com
<tengo> sn9 what do i do in ctrl alt f2 after i logged in?
<narrchy> Anyone have any idea?
<sn9> tengo: delete the file ~/.ICEauthority
<tengo> how
<tengo> sn9 how
<sn9> tengo: rm ~/.ICEauthority
<sethk> micktm, and give me another
<micktm> sethk: there's only that one!
<sethk> micktm, ok.  let me check one thing here quickly...
<bruenig> navyseal_, mplayer plugins, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer. You may also need some codecs. I am not positive
<ortega10> narrchy: i can't give you a guide, but you can just download the iso image, and burn it with a program like infra burner
<navyseal_> bruenig nop
<sybariten> fastest FTP server to set up on a headless ubuntu box ?
<navyseal_> it doesn't work at all
<navyseal_> mplayer loads the video content
<navyseal_> but don't plays it
<tengo> sn9, i deleted it, but it still goes in a loop
<sn9> tengo: hmm
<ortega10> i need a good bittorrent client other than azureus (that lately refuses to work properly), any suggestions ?
<kevin> try rebooting
<narrchy> well
<narrchy> ortega
<bruenig> navyseal_, it played here. Are you sure you have all the codecs and stuff installed. w32codecs etc.
<navyseal_> i think so
<navyseal_> :S
<sesamebike> hi! I don't understand dd. I'm doing a backup of a harddrive "Disk /dev/hda: 20.4 GB, 20490559488 bytes" using the live CD and the command "dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda1/backup". Problem is that it just keeps going. the backup file is now 3709825024 bytes and increasing (command still running). What am I missing here?
<sn9> tengo: that happened to me before, but i don't remember how i fixed it -- but deleting that file was involved
<narrchy> my friend and i are trying to burn it and he burned it with Isorecorder as a .iso onto the CD-R and the ysstem is not recognizing it
<sethk> micktm, it looks like the filename is correct, and the problem is that it is showing you the ? in the terminal window
<solo> ok sn9
<sethk> micktm, because the character at that position is hex 2e, and question mark is hex 3f
<sybariten> how do i find out if my machine already has an ftp server ?
<micktm> it's...
<solo> i understand the rep page,    but how am i to download them in a console without a working internet on the machine im workin on, is their a direct download for a massive pkg or what
<tengo> sn9, i reverted back to 800x600 and it works
<sethk> micktm, you'll notice (if you look) in the hexdump output that it's displayed as "." which means hexdump doesn't know how to display it.
<brainsforsale> hey
<anton_> sybariten: try it out :)
<brainsforsale> i need some help
<narrchy> Ortega, you see what I said?
<tengo> sn9 any reason why?
<brainsforsale> i am completely new to linux
<brainsforsale> i have an old custom machine
#ubuntu 2006-11-25
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<micktm> sethk: it's a ? in a black rumble...
<kevin> brainsforsale, what is your problem
<Jowi> sybariten, sudo lsof -i tcp:21
<sethk> micktm, try doing the ls in a console (one of the virtual consoles, which you get to with control-alt-f1, control-alt-f2, etc.)
<sn9> sybariten: most machines don't, since ftp is relatively useless
<brainsforsale> 766 mhz proccesor
<brainsforsale> 100 somethin ram
<ortega10> i need a good bittorrent client other than azureus (that lately refuses to work properly), any suggestions?
<bruenig> brainsforsale, you probably should use xubuntu
<anton_> sn9: i use ftp all the time when i have to talk to a windows box :)
<brainsforsale> asnd 6gb of drive sapce
<sybariten> sn9: yeah i used to have one i think, but i was in a hurry to set one up now on this ubuntu machine
<sethk> micktm, either way  :)  the point is that the filename is actually what you specified, it is just being displayed incorrectly, which should be easier to fix than if the name weren't correct as stored.
<brainsforsale> im downloading ubuntu
<kevin> ya, good idea brainsforsale
<brainsforsale> but i want to know if this will work
<kevin> look at system req.
<sn9> anton_: put putty on the windows box and be done. if you can't do that, samba is still less headache in the long run
<navyseal_> bruenig can help me with a printer?
<bruenig> brainsforsale, it will probably boot, not sure of how fun it will be to use. Take a look at this: http://xubuntu.org/
<micktm> no, I can't understand how can I solve the problem...
<hikenboot> how does one renumber the ethernet ports so that a removed nic card which is on eth0 can be replaced by the one on eth1?
<bruenig> navyseal_, probably not. To install my printer I just kept clicking next on the printer install dialog and it worked.
<sethk> micktm, which console program are you using?  are you in gnome, or kde?
<micktm> gnome
<anton_> sesamebike: how large is /dev/hda?
<micktm> sethk: gnome
<sesamebike> anton_: 20490559488 bytes
<kitche> hikenboot: when you remove a nic the one that is still in your computer will becomd eth0
<anton_> sn9: a whole samba server to talk to the windows world?
<rebuilt> brainsforsale, you are well above minimum system requirements
<hikenboot> well it didnt so that cant be right
<brainsforsale> great
<anton_> sesamebike: and how  large is the image you're making now?
<navyseal_> bruenig yep i tryed to, but when i select the model button "next" disapears :S
<sn9> tengo: there must be some other kind of screwup somewhere in xorg.conf
<brainsforsale> xubuntu looks great
<sethk> micktm, try running xterm, and doing an ls from there.  just start xterm from the console, then do ls in the xterm window
<brainsforsale> but im trying to build a pvr
<brainsforsale> can anyone help me?
<sn9> anton_: that's why putty is preferable
<kevin> good, brainsforsale, take it and download it
<anton_> sesamebike: ps. can you give me the size with -h ?
<micktm> ok
<GenNMX> hikenboot: As said before, hotplug should handle it.
<tengo> if i enable the 1024x768 resolution in 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', it does the looping process sn9
<sesamebike> anton_: 4062691328 bytes and increasing. I'm just about to do a control-c
<solo> where can i get the repository with bcm43xx-fwcutter   in a full out PKG that i can transfer to a machine with no internet???????
<ctkroeker> Has anyone had any luck with skype on an ltsp client? referring to sound
<micktm> ok, then...?
<micktm> sethk: ok, then...?
<brainsforsale> im looking for help with either mythtv
<rebuilt> brainsforsale, you should try knopmyth if you want a pvr os
<brainsforsale> or sagetv
<sethk> micktm, what did you see?  where the accented character should be, what is displayed?
<lucien> are there 3rd party repositories with newer wpa_supplicant & NetworkManager than in edgy?
<kevin> solo, is the machine on a network or salone
<sn9> solo: oh, the machine has no other internet? that's different
<brainsforsale> yea
<brainsforsale> i looked at that
<brainsforsale> but i have a question
<anton_> sesamebike: hang on, i managed to work out, that the image is not 40GB large. how large is dev/hda again?
<solo> sn9 i told u that!    and yes no internet
<solo> its on a lan
<solo> but both LAN and wLAN   hardware are broadcom
<micktm> sethk: I see ?
<sn9> solo: lemme get you a direct download url for the .deb file then
<solo> so i cant get drivers off net for net hardware
<solo> thank you sn9
<solo> thank you
<sethk> micktm, it looks the same, you mean?
<brainsforsale> im a little confused about the pvr card
<brainsforsale> im looking to hook it up to my comcast digital cable box
<micktm> sethk: I see L?EME:TXT
<sn9> solo: broadcom ethernet should work out-of-the-box with no download
<sethk> try bringing up the file (the one we created before with hexdump) in an gui editor.
<sesamebike> anton_: 20.4 GB
<brainsforsale> will i be able to change channels with my computer
<brainsforsale> ?
<anton_> sesamebike: that's wierd
<ortega10> i need a good bittorrent client other than azureus (that lately refuses to work properly), any suggestions ?
<kevin> brainsforsale, there is this really easy OS that anyone with no time on there hands can use, its called windoze
<hikenboot> sorry to say GenNMX my host is living proof that it doesnt renumber them
<odes> how do i activate my wlan?
<anton_> sesamebike: or is it weird? on /dev/hda you have the current rootfs?
<kevin> odes, what wlan card do u have
<brainsforsale> kevin, will this help my pvr problem?
<sesamebike> anton_: indeed. i'll abort it now and try again. it seems it's not finding EOF.
<odes>  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<kevin> windoze has many pvr apps online if u luk hard enough
<solo> so sn9    if i hard wire the ubuntu machine to the net i can setup and install the repositorys?
<anton_> sesamebike. i'm not sure that's the problem. if you currently have your / on /dev/hda, then /dev/sda will also be mounted somewhere on /dev/hda
<micktm> sethk: sorry, L?EME.TXT
<kevin> i mdont no if 43xx worx w intel chips
<brainsforsale> kevin, but do you know about my pvr card
<noobie0057> when I run "gksu disks-admin" I get an error message "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."  I just rebooted from updating my computer.
<sesamebike> anton_: ahh. that could be aproblem
<kevin> what card do u have
<brainsforsale> about hooking it up to a DCT2224 comcast digital cable box
<anton_> sesamebike: and you're copying a copy of a copy etc
<brainsforsale> i havent bought one
<sesamebike> anton_: is there any way around this
<brainsforsale> but i was looking at the pvr-150
<kevin> does ur pc have a built in input
<anton_> sesamebike: a live cd :)
<sn9> solo: yes. that's what i originally thought you were doing
<kevin> from whom
<solo> ok
<brainsforsale> hauppauge
<lane> Anything fun I can do with my new 64-bit machine with Ubuntu on it?
<rebuilt> thats the best card to have
<lane> Anything fun I can do with my new 64-bit machine with Ubuntu-server on it?*
<sesamebike> anton_: i'm running with the live cd already. /dev/hda is not mounted
<anton_> lane: you can write assembly code with movq :)
<brainsforsale> it looked good
<odes> is there a command lite somtething eth1
<sethk> micktm, run the "locale" command (no arguments) and tell me the first line, which should say LANG=XXXXX    tell me what the XXXXX is
<brainsforsale> but does anyone know about the cable box?
<tengo> does anyone know why i can't change my screen resolution to 1024x768 without it looping?
<anton_> sesamebike: ooh, well, then i don't understand why it doesn't work...
<rebuilt> your system should be ok, processor is fast enough, you may need a little more memory.  The video card is the best you can get for a linux pvr
<micktm> sethk: it_IT.UTF-8
<noobie0057> Hello, I'm getting an error message  "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<sn9> solo: but if you want to sneakernet a file over, here it is: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_i386.deb
<rebuilt> it will do mpeg processing right on the card, no need for processor work
<sethk> micktm, ok, that's correct.
<sesamebike> anton_: me neither. i'll try with specifing exacly how many bytes to copy. thanks anyway
<brainsforsale> yea
<sethk> let me check something
<brainsforsale> i read that
<lane> anton_, I'll get right on that
<micktm> sethk: and so?
<sethk> micktm, I'm thinking
<brainsforsale> but i need to know if I will be able to use it to change channels on comcast digital cable
<tengo> what screen resolution is everyone at right now?
<micktm> sethk: ok :) sorry
<solo> thank you sn9,  using sneakernet terms???  wow...    *tips my hat*
<rebuilt> and yes you will be able to connect it to your cable service, and change the channels
<sn9> tengo: 1024x768
<sethk> micktm, I'm tempted to say try KDE, which by reputation has better internationalization, but you could do a lot of installing and end up exactly where you already are.
<rebuilt> you can also schedule times to record and other fancy smansy things
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: Just not for channels above 99
<brainsforsale> ok
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: For that, you'd need an IR Blaster.
<kevin> brainsforsale, it is called winTV, so use it with windoze
<brainsforsale> so i connect the card to the cable
<brainsforsale> box
<micktm> sethk: I tries kde.... If I remember well... I had the same problem!
<brainsforsale> on its coax out
<brainsforsale> and i can change channels?
<rebuilt> yes
<brainsforsale> and is there some way to split it?
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: No, it can't change channels on the cable box, you need an IR Blaster for that.
<brainsforsale> so i can watch regular tv
<tengo> damn resolution problem
<brainsforsale> ok
<brainsforsale> so
<c_lisp> hey why is the reboot in the sbin on ubuntu
<sethk> micktm, I'm not sure what to do.  as I said, the probably is relatively minor, because the name looks like it is stored correctly.
<sethk> micktm, let me think again.
<c_lisp> is it save for me to change the privs and put it in the reg bin?
<kevin> tengo 915resolution in synapic
<GenNMX> rebuilt: Why are you telling him a card can change channels on an external cable BOX?
<brainsforsale> if i set something up to record on the linux box on mythtv, it will be able to change the channel by itself
<timo90> brainsforsale:Do you have a mce remote
<sn9> brainsforsale: if a cable box has a serial port, channels may be changed that way
<hexion> hello
<brainsforsale> ok
<noobie0057> Hi I'm getting:  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. ?
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: If you want the card to change channels, you need to connect the cable directly to the card
<tengo> kevin what is it?
<brainsforsale> a serial port is?
<brainsforsale> sorry
<Hoagie> Hi all. I'm trying to set up a BT Voyager 105 modem. The only detailed HOWTO I can find was for 5.10. Is there anywhere I can find a more up to date HOWTO, or should I just take my chances?
<brainsforsale> but im kinda in the dark about all of this
<hexion> I have problems with sound in edgy... without any cause, it doesn't work. Anyone can help me? :(
<timo90> brainsforsale:We akll were once
<GenNMX> Comcast's cable box is tiny, it has no extra ports. The HD / DVR box DOES have a serial and firewire port
<brainsforsale> ok
<brainsforsale> but don't i need the cable box to decrypt it
<brainsforsale> or is that not true
<brainsforsale> Z?
<ikonia> ok - I have the vob files form my dvd thanks to dvdrip, is it better to encode the whole thing then strip the audio, or take the audio direct from the vobs ?
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: But your best bet is an IR Blaster if you want to use the Cable Box
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: Only for channels above 99
<timo90> brainsforsale:yes, but the signal will be connected to you pvr card
<brainsforsale> ok
<GhoSt_DoG> how i install for mozilla ?
<brainsforsale> so
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: Channels below 99, "Basic Cable", do not need the cable box
<DreamerHxC> hi all
<GhoSt_DoG> how i install plugins for mozilla ?
<sn9> brainsforsale: are you on the east coast? if so, your box is probably from Scientific Atlanta, which i know nothing about, since i'm on the west coast, where everything is Motorola
<brainsforsale> i can just take the coax straight out of the wall into the card
<brainsforsale> ?
<timo90> GhoSt_DoG: what plug in ?
<GenNMX> sn9: HD / DVR boxes are Motorolla
<GhoSt_DoG> i have mplayer
<brainsforsale> i have the DCT2224
<GenNMX> sn9: East or West coast
<timo90> brainsforsale:you need a tuner card for that
<brainsforsale> east
<GhoSt_DoG> and i want see one movie > www.tvtuga.com
<brainsforsale> ok
<brainsforsale> so i get the pvr-150 tuner card
<GhoSt_DoG> but i dont see because i dont have plugins :-s
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: OK, that's a Motorolla, that should at least have a firewire port
<brainsforsale> i can connect the directly to the coax coming out of the wall?
<brainsforsale> it doesn't
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: Yes.
<brainsforsale> its black
<brainsforsale> thank god
<GenNMX> Oh, then that's the tiny model, right.
<brainsforsale> ok
<brainsforsale> one last thing
<sigmund> Hey.
<kober> Hey, I'm trying to connect to a wireless network that provides the WEP key for you and i'm pretty sure its having trouble with the 2 way eap-mschap-2 authentication hand shake but I have no idea if there is a way to fix it in linux
<brainsforsale> is there some way to split that
<brainsforsale> so i can get my regular tv the the cable box
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: It's called, of all amazing terminology, a splitter!
<brainsforsale> and the cable will also go to my tuner card
<timo90> brainsforsale:two card will sort that out
<zPm> hi, i try to listen mp3s on my smb-share, i allready installed gnome-vfs, libgnome-vfs-common and all sama packetes but i could still only browse the share but not listen to one file
<brainsforsale> so
<brainsforsale> i get a splitter
<timo90> brainsforsale:A spiter will do it too
<sn9> brainsforsale: most of the cheap splitters can mess up cable box signals
<brainsforsale> i put that inbetween my wall and my cable box
<brainsforsale> my regular wall to cable box goes on one side of the splitter
<timo90> brainsforsale:thats why i  said get two card
<brainsforsale> and wall to tuner card pvr-150
<sgirc> sn9: Is your /etc/ppp/options file untouched since your ubuntu install ?
<brainsforsale> goes on the other sidde
<timo90> a splitter can degrade the quality
<sn9> sgirc: probably
<brainsforsale> timo90: by how much?
<dRk_sHd0w> Im new 2 linux and have been reading information on installing .tar.gz programs but cant figure it out can smeone please help me
<Hoagie> Where does a file have to be to install it from the terminal?
<timo90> ENgought to pee you off
<regeya> already having second thoughts about replacing the antiquated os9+asip setup at work with an ubuntu lts setup + netatalk.  one can split resource forks on hfs+ under os x, copy the data over to a native partition, share it via netatalk...but adouble:osx isn't recommended, and v2 isn't os x-friendly if you try to move over, and if you don't like that, it's apple's fault that they don't implement their own spec so complain to appl
<CiberSkull> Hi, recently my windows partition crached and i had to reinstall...i'm using the ubuntu livecd to try to configure grub to be the boot loader but i don't know how to do it...do you know any document or something that could help me? thanks
<sgirc> sn9: could you make it available on the paste server so that I can see what is wrong with my file ?
<sn9> brainsforsale: if you want your pvr-150 to get channels above 99, get a separate cable box just for it
<kitche> dRk_sHd0w: .tar.gz is usually source files tarred and gziped
<timo90> dRk_sHd0w: what would you like tyo install
<brainsforsale> no
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: If you want to watch TV and record, you need either a TV itself or another tuner card. You can just buy a cheap tuner card that doesn't have hardware recording capabilities, they go for as little as $40. You'll need a splitter regardless.
<brainsforsale> sn9: i dont need chanells above 99
<dRk_sHd0w> im trying to install winrar archiver
<foxure> My home partion is located on a NFS system, The problem that Media players like mplayer, xmms and amarok can't play files from NFS.. how do i add support?
<timo90> dRk_sHd0w: In then softweare you are install ing there are always instructions of how to do it
<brainsforsale> ok
<dRk_sHd0w> I looked and there wasn't any
<kevin> dRk_sHd0w try using only files that end in .deb  they install very easily
<brainsforsale> im thinking of buying a hauppauge pvr-150 off ebay
<brainsforsale> will that be a good tuner card?
<timo90> brainsforsale: if you do buy a tunner card you wont need a spliter
<DekKeD> I am trying Beryl and all my Windows have no borders and no titlebar. Any fix?
<kevin> brainsforsale your card will work fine in WINDOZ!
<dRk_sHd0w> is there a good tutorial around to learn how to install .tar's
<sn9> brainsforsale: if you don't want the digital channels, get an old analog tuner card and hook the cable to it directly from the splitter
<timo90> One card connects to the other for the signal
<GenNMX> timo90: That's if the cards have OUT
<dRk_sHd0w> im very new 2 linux and dont understand to much
<timo90> dRk_sHd0w:Google is the best place about installing
<brainsforsale> timo90:
<brainsforsale> thaqt could work
<brainsforsale> but
<timo90> GenNMX:they all do these days
<bunnythebunny> dRk_sHd0w, wait i'll try to get you one
<brainsforsale> wouldnt it be easier to just split it
<timo90> ITS RF out
<brainsforsale> and leave one side with my tv like it is
<zPm> DekKeD is your xgl setup working?
<kevin> brainsforsale: cable or satitite tv
<timo90> xgl rocks
<brainsforsale> cable
<brainsforsale> comcast digital cable
<kevin> digital or anolog?
<brainsforsale> digital
<Nookie^> anyone got ati driver to work in edgy?
<noobie0057> Hi I just updated and I'm getting "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<DekKeD> zPm: All efects work, just no titlebars and borders
<bunnythebunny> dRk_shd0w, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar_(file_format) <--  you can also type in a terminal man tar, or info tar, or tar --help
<timo90> GenNMX:Unless he gets the cheep stuff
<dRk_sHd0w> thanks
<kevin> alright, when u change the channel on the TV, the channel will also change in the pvr
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: You know, Comcast has a DVR setup for $15/month. If you think of paying $90 to $100 for your TV Tuner card, and setting it up, etc., I don't think it's such a big deal. The Comcast DVR box is a Dual Tuner, meaning you can watch TV and record at the same time, and has a firewire port with both Windows and Linux drivers, so you can transfer off the box to your HDD if you want.
<mborohov> hey guys
<mborohov> i have a quick question
<Hoagie> Hey. Where do I put a file to be able to install it from the terminal?
<mborohov> so my sound works fine when using a player to play a movie or sound file
<brainsforsale> well
<DreamerHxC> Need help; when I do glxinfo | grep vendor I get "Error: unable to open display (null)"
<mborohov> but it doesnt work when using say, gaim, or the gnome sound preferences
<tengo> kevin, how do you work the 915resolution thing
<sn9> sgirc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33766/
<brainsforsale> that means the linux box pays for itself in less than a year
<kevin> do u have an intel card?
<DreamerHxC> me?
<kevin> no, tengo
<mborohov> anyone have any ideas?
<tengo> kevin,  huh?
<timo90> Hoagie: cd /home/*your user name?/Desktop/
<noobie0057> The bug I'm having might affect more users that just myself..
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: Except the Linux box doesn't do HD or any other newer format ;) With leasing, you get the latest technology. Personally, I would wait until on the Linux box until the cable companies and Tuner cards come out with CableCard-ready, so you don't need a cable box, period.
<Quinn_Storm> all you should need to do is install 915resolution
<sn9> GenNMX: you obviously haven't actually dealt with the comcast dvr's
<kevin> what version is your video card, say intel 945GM
<tengo> quinn_storm, then i should try chaning teh resolution?
<brainsforsale> well
<brainsforsale> i could get an hd tuner card
<GenNMX> sn9: I've had one for a year and a half
<Farm_Fresh> how is XGL coming along?
<Quinn_Storm> tengo: I think so yeah, or restarting
<DreamerHxC> Need help; when I do glxinfo | grep vendor I get "Error: unable to open display (null)"
<zPm> DekKeD hum so you started the beryl-manager? maybe something's wrong with the emerald settings
<hexion> my sound card has stop working suddenly, please anybody can help me?
<GenNMX> brainsforsale: HD Tuner Cards are just for HD signals over the air, not from a cable provider
<brainsforsale> good point
<brainsforsale> well\
<brainsforsale> i dont get hd
<sn9> GenNMX: as for the cablecard, i think TiVo has that today, and that's linux
<brainsforsale> so it doenst matter
<kevin> hexion try reintalling the drive or even ubuntu if u have to
<mborohov> my sound card works, but only when im playing a movie or audio file
<hexion> kevin how do I do that?
<GenNMX> sn9: True, but TiVo is expensive
<noobie0057> Hi I just updated and I'm getting "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<kevin> hexion did the sound work when u first installed linux?
<sn9> GenNMX: according to your own price quote of comcast, it's cheaper than comcast dvr service
<timo90> mborohov:Check the oudio settings on you player settings
<hexion> kevin, yes and it work too in my other partition and live cd... it stoped working today... without any reason
<tengo> kevin, 915resolution didn't work
* M3t4ll1k0 is away: This Debian user is currently away
<kevin> tengo, what video card do u have?
<hexion> kevin, and I don't know what can I do... how do I reconfigure my sound, or modprobe some module... :(
<Nukez> hu
<tengo> kevin, nvidia geforce 4
<noobie0057> kevin, tengo, bransforsale: no offense but I'm going to block you.
<GenNMX> sn9: $15/month includes HD channels
<Nukez> does anyone know how to add files to a .deb package?
<tengo> noobie0057, how come?
<kevin> 915resolution only works on intel chips, sorry
<kevin> noobie0057, why?
<sn9> GenNMX: 15 is the total bill? or just the dvr line item?
<noobie0057> I'm having a real bug it might affect all ubuntu users
<timo90> sudo edit soucelist
<GenNMX> sn9: HD is $5, DVR is $10
<kevin> noobio0057, what..?
<mborohov> timo: totem doesnt tell me anything
<sn9> GenNMX: oh, then it's $3 less than TiVo
<kevin> hexion can u reinstall linux and still survive?
<mborohov> it looks like oss is the only thing working right now
<tengo> is there any video card that works with ubuntu out of the box?
<GenNMX> sn9: TiVo is $20/month with 1-year contract
<kevin> tengo, probably not
<noobie0057> Hi I just updated and I'm getting "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<Keyseir> fsck isn't solving a problem on my external HD, and I don't know why. Could someone look over this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33768/
<Nukez> does anyone here use cedega?
<timo90> mborohov:Dose you sound work on every other play or is it only totem thats giving you problems
<hexion> kevin, I have ubuntu as my main system and totally configured... reinstalling ubuntu is very painfull... and the other fact is that reinstalling an entire OS for a sudden problem with audio is not an option for a serious system :(
<oneortheother> I don't intend to.
<DreamerHxC> Need help; when I do glxinfo | grep vendor I get "Error: unable to open display (null)"
<sn9> GenNMX: since when? i'm still paying $13/mo, and they have a basic $8/mo level too
<mborohov> no, totem works
<mborohov> mplayer works
<mborohov> gmplayer doesnt
<mborohov> and gaim doesnt
<kevin> hexion  do u have an expensive sound card or a preinstalled one?
<GenNMX> sn9: The only TiVo box that does HD is $800 it appears
<sethk> DreamerHxC, before running the command, do:      export DISPLAY=:0.0
<hexion> kevin, an integrated one
<DreamerHxC> hexion thank you, im gonna try
<sn9> GenNMX: that's the old, discontinued HD-TiVo that didn't do cable
<hexion> kevin, ali uli motherboard... ac97 module
<GenNMX> sn9: http://www.tivo.com/2.0.plans.step.1.asp
<Keyseir> Help with FSCK please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33768/
<GenNMX> sn9: I'm getting this off tivo.com
<DreamerHxC> Im trying to install ATI driver but I cannot do it
<timo90> mborohov:Its must be the setting ,make shure they are using the correct sound card
<kevin> hexion go to system->preferences->Sound and tell me what card appears at the bottom of the screen
<hexion> ALSA-Advanced
<timo90> mborohov:Do you have more then one sound card installed >
<sn9> GenNMX: holy crap, they've changed it all. at least i'm grandfathered in...
<hexion> kevin, it's all ok, but when I press "test" no sound plays :(
<kevin> hexion does sound work at all in ubuntu?
<kevin> so sound worx?
<hexion> kevin, it's very strange, the only thing that works is the TV sound
<GenNMX> sn9: Yep, I heard about the change a while ago, and people praising their still using the old plans that aren't offered anymore. I don't understand it myself, the Comcast DVR isn't that bad for having Dual Tuner + HD-capability, seems like TiVo is shooting themselves in the foot
<levander> Anyone using ctrlproxy?
<kevin> hmmm... no clue..
<hexion> kevin, no mplayer sound, system sounds, totem,..., any app but xdtv
<DreamerHxC> hexion it's not working with export
<GenNMX> sn9: Sure I'd love the ease of a TiVo, but I can't justify the price for the amount of TV I watch...I'd have to watch a LOT of pre-recorded TV per week, even more then the 10-12 hours I do now
<Jowi> hexion, sounds like xdtv is locking the sound for itself. if you quit that app will the other apps have sound?
<hexion> Jowi, no.. no sound at all.. only when I launch that app
<oneortheother> Wine runs Fallout just fine, so I won't need anything more than Wine.
<hexion> Jowi, even restarting
<mborohov> no, i only have one sound card
<mborohov> it seems like alsa isnt working properly
<mborohov> but oss is
<sn9> GenNMX: they've done a lot of shooting themselves in the foot, but their competitors have done way more. you do know that comcast hired TiVo to run their next gen of dvr's, right?
<kevin> so other sound works when dxtv is open?
<Jowi> hexion, do you have a /etc/asound.conf ?
<mborohov> how cani get alsa to work properly?
<hexion> no, I haven't
<Jowi> hexion, or .asoundrc (or similar) in your home dir?
<khermans_> can i report a launchpad issue?
<hexion> Jowi, no, should I have?
<Jowi> hexion, if you launch the dxtv, can you check what hardware sound settings it have? (i never used that app)
<GenNMX> sn9: No, but I doubt Comcast would be as insane to go from $15/month to something like $50/month to justify TiVo's suped-up HD model expenses, so I think good things will be happening. The Motorolla IS much clumsier then a TiVo
<alexis> hola
<alexis> como estan
<gouki> khermans_: Check the 'Feedback' link on the footer.
<theplatypus> can anyone help with usb hotplugging?
<Jowi> hexion, you shouldn't have that file but it is possible to specify sound hardware with it
<alexis> fiking
<alexis> ajajajja
<alexis> chupenlo
<timo90> mborohov:Make sure you have one player open at a time and because the other players have sound its got to be the settings on the other players ,take you time to examine the sound settings.
<oneortheother> Hola
<alexis> kien habla espaol
<hexion> Jowi, I think xdtv has sound because it uses a different chanel (aux)
<noobie0057> fixed it,, I guess no one here is interested, I'll post the answer on my blog in case it is a problem in the future
<gouki> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gouki> !es | alexis
<ubotu> alexis: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sn9> GenNMX: comcast will still be in control of comcast's rates. the motorola dvr's will be going away
<scunizi> Is there an IRC node for Ubuntu Server? Don't see it in the /list
<timo90> mborohov:Try changing to aux cd out the whole lot
<Jowi> hexion, in a terminal, run "alsamixer" and see if pcm/master/front is muted or volume turned down
<GenNMX> sn9: They do have competition here in Maryland, Millenium Digital Media is about $30-$40/month cheaper
<Crippy-Boy> Does anyone have any idea why i can't switch to VT with CTRL+ALT+F(x)? Theres nothing set in xorg.conf or anything
<scunizi> Anyone with experience with installing vTiger on 6.06?
<GenNMX> sn9: Even Verizon needed to cut back on their phone and DSL rates due to competition
<hexion> Jowi, no, it's all well set :( I tried with gnome-volume-control too
<mborohov> timo: try changing what
<Jowi> hexion, how about "killall esd"?
<hexion> Jowi, killall esd and then esd? or just killall?
<sn9> GenNMX: their main competition would be freevo, eyetv, and mythtv. except for solutions like that, nobody can get an edge on TiVo, Inc
<Jowi> hexion, just kill it. do not restart it
<Keyseir> fsck isn't solving a problem on my external HD, and I don't know why. Could someone look over this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33768/
<timo90> mborohov:Tell me what player you trying to get working,we will do it together step by step
<hexion> Jowi, it doesn't work :(
<Jowi> hexion, have you had a look on the sound troubleshooting pages?
<hexion> Jowi, yes.. I've surfed the internet before coming here and no luck at all....
<Jowi> !sound | hexion
<ubotu> hexion: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Jowi> hexion, did you have sound before?
<generic_suse_use> is there a way I can bind key combinations with applications?
<squidly> hello
<hexion> Jowi, yes... and if I reinstall I have it too (I have another partition for testing purposes)
<sn9> generic_suse_use: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Jowi> hexion, if you reinstall you have it... so what did you install to lose the sound?
<squidly> anyone konw what packages I need to install a custom kernel?
<Jowi> !kernel | squidly
<ubotu> squidly: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Legendre> hm.. is there something unusual about thinkpad wireless, taht causes my wifi interface to appear as eth1?
<sethk> generic_suse_use, check the config for your desktop.  it's desktop specific
<hexion> Jowi, I installed something of a repository, but searched the var/cache/apt history and reverted all the changes... with no luck
<sn9> squidly: why would you want to do that?
<generic_suse_use> k
<hexion> Jowi, also tried to dpkg-reconfigure
<Legendre> shouldnt wifi interfaces appear as wl0 or something?
<generic_suse_use> what do /I look for?
<tengo> quick question, where do you find the trash folder
<squidly> sn9: beacuse I like to have a slim kernel and the latest kernel does not work with my usb keyboard and mouse
<generic_suse_use> problem solved, thanks
<squidly> Jowi: thanks
<Jowi> hexion, can you re-install "ubuntu-desktop"?
<sn9> squidly: old machine?
<Jowi> np squidly
<hexion> Jowi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop ???
<squidly> sn9: no.. new box.. but the latest kernel from ubuntu does not work with my mouse and keyboard and also I want to use SLI
<n00bicus> hi
<n00bicus> oh, wait, nevermind. goodbye
<Nukez> has anyone here gotten Cedega working on a x64 sysyem?
<Nukez> *system
<squidly> sn9: also the ubuntu kernel is a couple minor versions out of date
<tengo> how do you create a trash icon on the desktop
<sn9> squidly: suit yourself...
<Jowi> hexion, no, reinstall. do it via synaptic (easiest)
<hexion> Jowi, ok, should I restart after that (I say to keep this conversation :)  )
<sethk> squidly, I use the kernel from kernel.org.  To use it, all you need is the kernel source and the compiler.
<Geoff_Rickly> hi there
<Jowi> hexion, restart is not necessary (i believe) but logout/login should be
<sethk> squidly, you take the config file from /boot, rename it to .config, then do  "make oldconfig"
<timo90> tengo:its at the button why whould you whant it on the desktop :-/
<sethk> squidly, then, make xconfig (or menuconfig or gconfig or whatever) and set things up as you wish
<squidly> sethk: im getting some errors when I try makemenuconfig
<Geoff_Rickly> i use an pcmcia wlan card for edgy, but it only works plugged in before boot.
<squidly> scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:291: error: KEY_RIGHT undeclared (first use in this function)
<Geoff_Rickly> can i run a command to detect it?
<squidly> scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:291: error: KEY_RIGHT undeclared (first use in this function)
<squidly> oops sorry for the double post
<sethk> squidly, ncurses not installed
<sethk> squidly, you can install the packages for ncurses (the -dev as well as the normal)
<tengo> timo90 i like having my bar at the bottom free
<squidly> it should be
<hexion> Jowi, it just installed 3 packages.. totem and another 2 :(
<tengo> whats a command to get to the trash
<sethk> squidly, I agree.   :)  but the compiler is saying that it isn't
<hexion> Jowi, it didn't reconfigure nor reinstalled anything else
<timo90> tengo:still its so tiny
<squidly> well lets see if that works
<benplaut> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Since it is often hard to track and solve problems caused by Automatix, you might find it easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jowi> hexion, well, do you remember what you installed to make the sound fail?
<benplaut> oh good greif, didn't we get rid of that 6 months ago!!
<squidly> sethk: thanks
<Rprp> !automatix
<timo90> tengo:why not put it on the top bar ?
<ubotu> automatix is is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Since it is often hard to track and solve problems caused by Automatix, you might find it easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<squidly> sethk: i needed the -dev package
<sn9> squidly: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.17-10-386
<hexion> Jowi, I'll check /var/cache/apt...
<squidly> sn9: the latest kernel is 2.6.18.3
<sethk> squidly, hmm, sounds familiar.  :)
<Rprp> !install
<sn9> squidly: that will install build-time dependencies
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Keyseir> I've having a problem fscking my external hd, could someone comment? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33768/
<Rprp> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Rprp> !WorksForMe
<squidly> sn9: also I need sli support for my desktop
<tengo> timo90 i have screen resolution problems right now and i'm stuck at 800x600, so i'm trying to remove cludder so i got rid of the top bar
<sn9> squidly: just type that line exactly as i did
<Jupiter> What type of decoder do i need to play dvd's (movie) and what repo do i need? Or do i have it? I have multiverse and universe both free and non-free. Am I missing the package among the un-installed or do i have to get another repo?
<fana> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jowi> !dvd | Jupiter
<ubotu> Jupiter: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<killown> squid uld not determine fully qualified hostname.  Please set 'visible_hostname' why I get it?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Jupiter
<Jupiter> ok thanks
<sethk> killown, well, just a wild guess, but perhaps because you didn't set visible_hostname?
<killown> sethk, thanks
<hexion> Jowi, several things... xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, faac, mozilla-mplayer, wpasupplicant, xserver-xorg-video-ati, and jackd
<hexion> Jowi, but I reverted all the changes to the earlier version
<Jowi> hexion, is jackd running?
<CharonX> Question, I accidently close the window when upgrading from dapper to edgy eft. When it was quite far along. I ran dpkg --configure -a after and everything appears to be working. But is there anything I should watch out for ?
<sgirc_> sn9:I have some changes in the logs here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33773/
<hexion> Jowi, no, should it?
<Jowi> hexion, no it shouldn't unless you use it for sound
<holysmoke> hello
<super> i got the wierdest bug in the world
<Jowi> !info jackd
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.101.1-1 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Crippy-Boy> super: whats that?
<hexion> Jowi, I think I hadn't that package before.. it was installed as a dependency. So I removed it to reverse changes
<super> get this right... I try and install a driver for a wifi card through the terminal
<super> but it says it will only run through root
<sn9> sgirc_: try a reboot at this point
<CaptainMorgan> trying to get a .pdf to open in firefox... but it's saying the expected helper application doesn't exist... do I just get it using synaptic or the package manager?
<timo90> tengo:creat a sort cut name the command trsh:
<timo90> trash:
<super> so I enable root and it still gives me the same message
<Jordan_U> super: You need to put "sudo" before the command
<sgirc_> sn9: ok
<Jowi> hexion, hard to say what can be wrong.
<super> did
<super> and it still gave me the same message
<DrakeMastil> Does crossover WINE work on ubuntu?
<Stormx2> DrakeMastil: Crossover Office? yeah.
<DrakeMastil> or better question what are the gaming possibilities on ubuntu
<Stormx2> !gaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> Bleh
<Jowi> hexion, does "ps -A | grep jackd" give you anything?
<Stormx2> Okay
<Stormx2> Basicly, some games have linux installers
<hexion> Jowi, I have another edgy installation with sound ok.. is there any config file I could copy from it to make my sound work?
<super> but i logged in as root though the login as root and i still gave me the message
<Stormx2> UT, etc.
<Stormx2> Others you can emulate
<Stormx2> WINE, Cedega
<super> ubuntu runs lots of game
<Jordan_U> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<sn9> DrakeMastil: crossover is not really for gaming
<Jowi> hexion, no idea. it depends on your hardware config
<CaptainMorgan> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<hexion> Jowi, nothing
<super> Cedega will run stuff quite well
<Crippy-Boy> Tuxracer!!!!!! w00t!!!! </sarcasm>
<DrakeMastil> i play Lineage 2 mainly what emulator will play that?
<super> proberbly
<DrakeMastil> cedega?
<hexion> Jowi, now, jackd is not installed...
<super> gogle the word transgaming
<Geoff_Rickly> does anyone know a command to check for plugged in hardware e.g. pcmcia?
<super> google*
<Jordan_U> Crippy-Boy: I don't know what you are talking about, Tuxracer pwns :)
<super> its like wine but for games
<DrakeMastil> ty
<DrakeMastil> much help
<DrakeMastil> i'm going to be scrapping windows soon
<super> but nexuiz is a free quake 3 as well as warsow if your into that stuff
<uber_mort> wine actually runs many games just fine
<Jowi> hexion, jackd (or any program) can still be running in memory even if it is removed. in a linux system you can update packages that are still running. it is a feature. I can only recommend you going through the sound troubleshooting guide unfortunatley
<Jowi> !sound | hexion
<ubotu> hexion: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<hexion> Jowi, mmmm.. when I run "aplay --list-devices" it shows 2 cards configured with the same name... strange
<super> wowsow is like one of the most popular esports games that run on linux as well as windows
<DrakeMastil> i need more linux experience anyway... i work on windows machines all day at work so i dislike coming home to microsoft's shitty coding after the day is done
<UbuntuUser> hey
<UbuntuUser> does anyone use yafray 0.0.
<UbuntuUser> 9?
<dRk_sHd0w> ive checked the wiki documentation and still can't figure out how to instal programs in a .tar.gz  can some one help me a byt
<hexion> Jowi, yes, I'm reading those guides right now, thanks ;)
<Jowi> hexion, card 0 and card 1 or two card 0 ?
<super> alas my linux experiance hasnt been all that well
<UbuntuUser> tar -x blahblah.tar.bz2?
<hexion> Jowi, two card 0
<super> i want synaptic to install packages that are on my desktop but i dont know how
<Jowi> hexion, normal. probably 1 analog and 1 digital
<hexion> Jowi, so that's not the problem :(
<Jowi> nope
<super> why does it always have to be on a bloody server why cant it just be on my HDD
<Jordan_U> dRk_sHd0w: What do you need to install, most things are in the repositories.
<Jordan_U> ?
<sn9> dRk_sHd0w: in most cases, installing from .tar.gz is something best avoided anyway
<super> oh
<dRk_sHd0w> winrar archiver
<bruenig> super, what are the names of the packages on your desktop, if they are .debs you should be able to install them with dpkg
<super> thats what i  do
<crimsun> hexion: please pastebin the output from ``asoundconf list && cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc && amixer''
<super> there .gz
<UbuntuUser> does anyone know how to compile?
<draz26> h0131
<draz26> how all
<draz26> I am tester
<crimsun> hexion: sorry, that command should be:
<super> i compiled
<draz26> of mk portal
<dRk_sHd0w> the program only comes in a .tar.gz :(
<super> its horrible
<crimsun> hexion: ``asoundconf list && cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<UbuntuUser> hmm
<super> okay bassically
<noiesmo> I am running nvidia driver 9269 on kubuntu edgy I have resolution set to 1152x864 however when I start Opengl game the resolution switches to 1024x768 is there a way to stop this and retain 1152x864 res
<WMcL> super: havin everything on your harddisk would take rather much space
<timo90> DrakeMastil:Soudnt be to hard
<Jordan_U> dRk_sHd0w: What program?
<dabaR> UbuntuUser: of course
<dRk_sHd0w> winrar
<UbuntuUser> game settings
<holysmoke> I was wondering if anyone can help me, i'm trying to open a .run file fro an ati video driver package,  what is the command for opening a .run file?
<super> hang on ill message you the commands
<UbuntuUser> how then?
<super> its not that hard
<sethk> dRk_sHd0w, there is an open source rar/unrar program that is available in the repositories
<hexion> crimsun, M5455 and noone of that files exist
<UbuntuUser> tried gcc
<spacebear> ive just installed kde and when i try to hit ctrl alt f1 to go into terminal mode nothing happens ? .. what do i need to start to have terminal sessions working ?
<Jordan_U> !rar | dRk_sHd0w
<ubotu> dRk_sHd0w: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<UbuntuUser> missing main.oy
<UbuntuUser> main.py
<super> oh i lost the piece of paper that i had that told me how to compile
<crimsun> hexion: and what about ``amixer'' output?
<UbuntuUser> !!!
<sethk> UbuntuUser,
<dRk_sHd0w> i have the program but dont know where to put the extracted files or how to use
<sethk> UbuntuUser, that's a python file
<super> :P
<UbuntuUser> when I do "scons"
<sethk> UbuntuUser, you need to install python, both regular and development packages
<DrakeMastil> last question
<Stormx2> UbuntuUser: I love !!!
<UbuntuUser> says missing blah/main.py
<UbuntuUser> dang
<hexion> crimsun, too much info, how do I use pastebin?
<DrakeMastil> would installing the 64biut edition of ubuntu affect gaming or other software?
<UbuntuUser> theres like choke files
<crimsun> !paste |hexion
<ubotu> hexion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<super> what packages does synaptic use?
<holysmoke> any clue how to open a .run file?
<Stormx2> hexion: Pastebin.com <-- paste stuff
<UbuntuUser> sh
<Jordan_U> super: .deb
<UbuntuUser> sh blah.run
<sethk> UbuntuUser, as I said, the file you are missing is a python file.  you need to install python, both binary and development packages
<DrakeMastil> would installing the 64bit edition of ubuntu affect gaming or other software?
<Jordan_U> super: It is just a front end for apt-get
<super> drake to be honest you can do 90% of stuff you do on xp in ubuntu
<UbuntuUser> k thanks
<Keyseir> I've having a problem fscking my external hd, could someone comment? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33768/
<Geoff_Rickly> how do i get the "cardctl" tool?
<Stormx2> DrakeMastil: If you've got a 64bit processer...
<super> na
<DrakeMastil> AMD 64Bit X2 4000+
<super> should just run most stuff
<DrakeMastil> :)
<sethk> Keyseir, that's very bad.  looks like perhaps your partition table is out of sync with your file system.
<super> ive had no probs the only probs i've had is wifi cards
<sethk> Keyseir, that's just a guess, probably not the reason.
<DrakeMastil> ok i'm outta here i gotta git rid of this horrid OS
<super> buts its always my fault anyways
<DrakeMastil> thanx all
<Stormx2> DrakeMastil: 64bit has issues with some software, e.g. flash, but should run to your CPU's capacity.
<super> back up first
<Stormx2> DrakeMastil: Backups!!
<DrakeMastil> i have 2 HD's
<DrakeMastil> :P
<Stormx2> DrakeMastil: Don't put all your eggs in one basket ;-)
<sethk> Keyseir, but you have a serious problem there.  the only thing you can do is back up all your files NOW
<DrakeMastil> un raided for a reason
<sethk> Keyseir, then recreate the file system, and copy the files back in.
<Willa> what do you guys use for usenet?
<R31D> bbl
<super> my itc department in my uni doesnt know what linux is
<Keyseir> sethk, Well, that's my external HD. Nothing critical on it.
<ripper> klibido works nice @ WildZeck
<Gertoly> Does anybody know if you can connect 2 ide2usb cables together to just basically get around using a really long ide ribbon?
<super> XD
<ripper> klibido works nice @ Willa
<Willa> klibido
<timo90> Is there any good applications for use with blue tooth adpters
<DrakeMastil> i'm leaving my windows install on this HD and putting in my new 250gb in for ubuntu but making it the primary
<Keyseir> sethk, But I just bought it two weeks ago =/ Doh.
<sethk> Keyseir, ok, then it isn't so bad
<timo90> probably a blue-tooth headset
<Stormx2> Keyseir: Don't use HDDs as coasters ;-)
<sethk> Keyseir, it's not a hardware problem
<Willa> ripper: what about a par solution?
<super> what packages does synaptic use?
<Willa> ripper" like quickpar.
<hexion> crimsun, pastebin is lasting too much :(
<sn9> Gertoly: not possible
<yohan> i have a problem....ive written my own modeline in xorg but i get this in the log: (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200_100"; removing.
<Keyseir> sethk, You're sure it isn't a physical problem?
<ripper> Willa no clue what your talking about
<crimsun> hexion: are you using paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<DrakeMastil> Stormx2: thanks
<yohan> ive followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456&highlight=nvidia+tvout
<sethk> Keyseir, I'd say 98% sure
<crimsun> hexion: avoid pastebin.com
<yohan> please, can anyone help me?
<hexion> oops
<hexion> :)
<arbir> ooh my eyes are dead :-(
<sethk> Keyseir, you can never be 100% sure, but the odds are very very very low.
<Willa> ripper: k
<Jowi> yohan, how did youmake your modeline?
<Gertoly> sn9: you know of something that could do something like that? Otherwise i'm looking at a 7 feet ribbon (which i know would have issues)
<hexion> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33776/
<yohan> Jowi: I have two "Monitor" thingies, i can post it on the net
<arbir> how can i change the width of all the scroll bars in all the windows ?
<yohan> Jowi: hold on
<ripper> im trying to get beryl to work on my radeon 9250 beryl was starting, but now, x just loads beryl doesnt start
<ripper> :(
<sn9> Gertoly: if you need to connect a hard disk over seven feet, don't use ide
<squidly> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ripper> !beryl
<MgA_Mark> Hi. Could someone help me with my bootable disk?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<UbuntuUser> yes
<Jowi> yohan, I'm no good at troubleshooting dual monitor setups.
<Gertoly> sn9: use what then?
<crimsun> hexion: are you using digital out (iec958) or analog speakers directly?
<Stormx2> MgA_Mark: Whats the issue? :)
<Keyseir> sethk, OK. I'm just concerned about physical problems because I think I may have messed up with trying to mount it and format it ext3 when I got it...
<hexion> crimsun, analog only
<sn9> Gertoly: what is your motherboard equipped with?
<MgA_Mark> Thanks, Stormx2
<sethk> Gertoly, you would have slightly better odds with one of the newer high speed EIDE cables (that is, better odds of it working if you string two together).  but the best thing to do with a 7 foot ribbon cable is to hang yourself.  :)
<Keyseir> sethk, So, should I back up my files and reformat?
<psirice> Can anyone help me? I have a problem mounting a hard drive. This is what it says: "mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<psirice> error: could not execute pmount"
<sethk> Keyseir, no, you can't damage the drive doing that.
<Willa> ripper: quickpar repairs RAR files.
<crimsun> hexion: please mute the digital output:  amixer set 'IEC958' off
<crimsun> hexion: (using a Terminal)
<Gertoly> i only have ide on the mobo, well usb2.0 (no sata)
<arbir> can i change he width of my scroll bars ?
<Gertoly> or scsi
<linux_kid> MgA_Mark what is your problem..?
<hexion> crimsun, done
<kerrigan> Im having trouble with installing ATI drivers on ubuntu
<yohan> Jowi: you might have a look at it please? http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/257139
<sethk> Keyseir, yes, definitely, back up, do fsck.ext3.  you might run badblocks to check out the drive, if you are having doubts about the hardware.
<sn9> Gertoly: then use the usb2
<soundray> psirice: what type of filesystem is on sda1?
<crimsun> hexion: is sound audible now?  aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<yohan> This is my xorg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/257139 I get (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200_100"; removing.
<ripper> Willa not sure; i dont use rar much
<sethk> Keyseir, use the destructive mode of badblocks (after backing up, of course)
<MgA_Mark> Here's the issue. It won't boot up. I can click start, and look at all the advertisements. It says if I shut down the computer, and reboot, it will load auto. But it still loads windows.
<Gertoly> sorry, it's usb1.1 actually (forgot that)
<hexion> crimsun, no luck yet :(
<Keyseir> sethk, Destructive mode?
<psirice> Soundray: Not sure how to check the filesystem.
<sn9> Gertoly: no slots?
<linux_kid> what bootable disk?
<yohan> This is my xorg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/257139 I get (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200_100"; removing. in my Xorg.0.log...why is this? Can anyone please help me! Its in the monitor section but im not sure of the syntax...is there anyway i can do this any other way?
<arbir> is getting defeated by the resolution of his laptop
<Gertoly> where on earth to you get a high speed ribbon at in bulk where one can mount their own heads?
<soundray> psirice: what is the mount command you are issuing?
<crimsun> hexion: try:  amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<Jordan_U> MgA_Mark: Advertisements? What bootable CD is this ?
<sn9> Gertoly: do you have available pci slots?
<Jowi> yohan, well, you can set the "1600x1200" only - remove "_100" maybe?
<psirice> soundray: I'm not trying to use a mount command, I'm just trying to open an external hard drive.
<MgA_Mark> It's for the latest version of Ubunto.
<hexion> crimsun, done.. no sound yet
<yohan> Jowi: that would work but i want to use my _100 modeline
<linux_kid> ubuntu doen't have any ads
<yohan> Jowi: i want 100hz as refresh rate
<Gertoly> sn9: yeah i got slots, to buy a usb io card right...that's last resort. Really, i was just wondering about the cheap hack i was talking about.
<Legendre> hey, I run Ubunto on my Panaphonics laptop!
<soundray> psirice: are you familiar with terminals and command lines?
<Jordan_U> MgA_Mark: You clicked the install icon on the desktop?
<arbir> is there a way to change the width of my scroll bars ?
<Gertoly> i guess you need some sort of software to do that hack, not just hardware
<sn9> Gertoly: get yourself as cheap a 1394 card (not usb) as you can. best you can do
<MgA_Mark> Well, you can cick start and see all kinds of examples of Ubunto. But it won't boot on its own.
<squidly> !g15
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g15 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gertoly> yeh, thanks
<crimsun> hexion: amixer set 'Surround' 80%,80%,on && amixer set 'Center' on && amixer set 'LFE' 80%,on && amixer set 'Duplicate Front' on
<sn9> Gertoly: no, the hardware will not physically allow it
<MgA_Mark> I didn't click install on the desktop. I want to run it from a cd rom.
<MgA_Mark> \
<linux_kid> MgA_Mark: there is not start icon in ubuntu.
<UbuntuUser> ??
<Jowi> yohan, do you get the same output for the modeline if you type this in a terminal (compare with the modeline in xorg.conf) "gtf 1600 1200 100 -x"
<Jordan_U> MgA_Mark: OK, you need to set your bios to boot from CD.
<hexion> crimsun, no sound :'(
<UbuntuUser> cd rom drive
<psirice> soundray: No, not really, I put my external hard drive on a linux OS. I didnt think it would do anything but now it wont open up on a windows OS and I have 5 years of work on there. So I dont want to have to format it, I want to get all the info on.
<yohan> Jowi: yeah
<psirice> off there*
<crimsun> hexion: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 2
<MgA_Mark> Bios from cd? it won't just do it auto.
<hexion> GODDD!!!
<hexion> crimsun, I love you :)
<arbir> somebody plesae love me too
<sn9> psirice: easy as pi
<super> i want to cry
<soundray> psirice: okay, here's something to try. Open a terminal window via Applications-Accessories.
<arbir> super so do i
<hexion> crimsun, that made the trick... what was it??
<crimsun> hexion: I know you od.
<linux_kid> CONGRATS hexion!!!!!!!!!!!
<super> cause my wifi card wont install on ubuntu
<Willa> linksys?
<super> nope
<soundray> psirice: in there, enter 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt' and see what it says.
<super> cisco aronet 350
<Jordan_U> MgA_Mark: No, there is no way for a program to change your BIOS settings, most computers boot CD's by default though.
<crimsun> hexion: some app reset the register. Unfortunately that's a chipset quirk; too many different codecs use one of those four settings.
<yohan> This is my xorg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/257139 I get (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200_100"; removing. in my Xorg.0.log...why is this? Can anyone please help me! Its in the monitor section but im not sure of the syntax...is there anyway i can do this any other way?
<uyann> to use KDE with ubuntu, is it better to install the KDE window manager or the kubuntu distribution?
<soundray> psirice: it'll ask for your user password
<spacebear> in dmesg i find early in log -- Console colour VGA+ 80x25  <---- how do i change that
<super> pcima card or whatever there called
<yohan> ill be right back Jowi and guys!
<UbuntuUser>  could be an iso problem
<super> its for my laptop
<sn9> super: that's unbelievable
<hexion> crimsun, but I couldn't see any option to make the sound come back and I tested every single one :|
<super> what?
<linux_kid> super does a wireless card show up a a network interface?
<psirice> soundray: it didnt ask me for a password, I'm just running it off of a live cd. It came up with this. mount: mount point /mn does not exist
<sn9> super: no card has ever worked better than the aironet 350 under linux
<Mowhawko> do xubuntu and kubuntu 6.10 releases have the same difficulties that ubuntu edgy seems to be having? (networking, upgrading, etc.)
<super> nope i try to enable it but every time i leave the menu and come back it is disabled
<super> heres the funny part
<super> when i try to install the driver
<super> it says i need to run as root
<hexion> crimsun, and how did you thought about that command? you're a guru! :)
<Jordan_U> Mowhawko: Yes.
<super> so what i did was login as root through the user login
<soundray> psirice: copy the command I gave you exactly, don't leave out any letters.
<sn9> super: you don't install a driver; you just plug the thing in
<super> AND IT STILL TOLD ME THE SAME THING
<super> i cant figure it out
<super> its a nightmare
<crimsun> hexion: my LP page probably outlines why. :-)
<linux_kid> super: try typing sudo infront of your command
<UbuntuUser> no try su
<super> tried it
<super> tried both
<linux_kid> that helps
<super> it said:
<super> computer says no
<UbuntuUser> wth
<linux_kid> super: does the card work in any other os
<ryanakca> what I want to do: deny all incomming connections (except the ones created by localhost with a distant server), except ssh, http, https, and svn, so that remote hosts (even on the local network) wouldn't be able to access localhost's ftp, smtp, imap, etc, yet localhost would still be able to create outgoing connections.  would this be possible with iptables?
<super> xp
<psirice> soundray: Still did not work, it came up with this error. mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<psirice>        missing codepage or other error
<psirice>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<psirice>        dmesg | tail  or so
<super> no probs on xp
<super> wait heres something wierd about that card
<Jordan_U> super: You should have drivers already, what are you trying to install?
<MeGaByTeS> root@Central:/home/megabytes# winecfg
<MeGaByTeS> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<MeGaByTeS> fixme:midi:OSS_MidiInit Synthesizer supports MIDI in. Not yet supported.
<MeGaByTeS> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<super> i tried suse 10
<ryanakca> ubotu, please tell psirice about past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sn9> super: you set all the wireless settings before trying to enable the card, right?
<hexion> crimsun, thank you very much for your help, you've made my day... I was thinking my only option was reinstalling my system :)
<ryanakca> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<super> the 10.1 non remaster version and it worked
<super> but
<MeGaByTeS> how can i found what wine needs to run correctly
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm trying to setup a courier-imap daemon (using Ubuntu Edgy), and I'm having trouble authenticating.  When I try to test it via telnet, I get an "OK Courier-IMAP ready" message, then issue a login command (A login me@example.com mypasswd), I just get told "A NO Login failed".    maillog and syslog don't tell me anything more than there was a failed login.  Any idea what the issue could be?
<super> the updater broke
<khaije1> !wii
<hexion> crimsun, thank you very much and good bye :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khaije1> hehehe
<malt> Hello_Kitty__: i'm using ubuntu linux as a server, and i was wondering is there any way i could cap my WAN but have unmetered lan?
<super> so when i installed 10.1 remastered edition
<Jowi> ryanakca, man hosts.deny and hosts.allow
<Mowhawko> Jordan_U: so would you recommend just sticking with 6.06 releases for all of them right now?
<super> the wifi card stopped working
<soundray> psirice: okay, slightly different command now: 'sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<Crell> I've already tested the smtp server (postfix), and it seems to be behaving correctly.  It's IMAP that's misbehaving.
<super> so i re installed ubuntu
<ryanakca> Jowi: I thought that would've been an ip tables thing?
<super> and now im back to square one
<linux_kid> super: did the card ever work in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Mowhawko: I personally havn't had any problems with Edgy, I did a fresh install though.
<super> nope
<super> it lights up though
<Mowhawko> Jordan_U: do you use wireless at all? that's been my biggest problem so far
<linux_kid> super: do u have the .sys and .inf files i  windoze?
<psirice> soundray: It sounded like it started to do something but it came up with another error. mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<super> no
<Jowi> ryanakca, easier with /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow. set up /etc/hosts.deny to block everything and set up hosts.allow to allow certain servers for certain ip ranges
<super> i use plug and play
<ashika> Anyone need anything
<super> oh wait i got a idea
<linux_kid> super: if it lights up, somthing is working...
<ryanakca> Jowi: lol, kk
<sn9> soundray: you're assuming facts not in evidence here
<Zarephath> anyone use streamripper grabbing from shoutcast?
<soundray> psirice: okay, the filesystem is clearly corrupted. Have you got any backups of the data on there?
<Jordan_U> Mowhawko: Yes, I use wireless, try the liveCD and to test if your hardware will work before installing.
<Crell> ashika: If you know anything about courier-imap, I could use assistance. :-)
<ryanakca> Jowi: in that case, what would one need iptables for?
<super> install the drivers on xp and take the .sys and .inf files and install ndiswrapper in ubuntu and use the files i copiedfrom xp
<super> would that work?
<kingsley> I'd like to entertain my twelve year old son by installing a flashy "destop" with something like beryl. Which verion or verions of ubuntu should I consider installing?
<psirice> soundray: I'm not sure, I can look around.
<ashika> Crell, Whats your problem.
<Mowhawko> Jordan_U: It worked fine in 6.06, but as soon as I upgraded it started giving me problems, maybe I'll try a fresh install though
<Jowi> ryanakca, firewalling  and routing of course :)
<soundray> sn9: can you be specific?
<sn9> super: you set all the wireless settings before trying to enable the card, right?
<super> yeah
<super> on the GUI
<Crell> ashika: I'm trying to setup a courier-imap daemon (using Ubuntu Edgy), and I'm having trouble authenticating.  When I try to test it via telnet, I get an "OK Courier-IMAP ready" message, then issue a login command (A login me@example.com mypasswd), I just get told "A NO Login failed".    maillog and syslog don't tell me anything more than there was a failed login.  I've already confirmed that the smtp server (postfix) is working, via t
<linux_kid> super: it should but it didnt work for me, i use Linuxant.
<killown> how I permit my ip in squid?
<ryanakca> Jowi: isn't what I was trying to do kindof firewalling? meh, now that I think of it, hosts.(deny/allow) is easier
<sn9> soundray: you're assuming hda1, you're assuming ntfs, etc.
<Crell> All the telnetting is from/to localhost, too.
<Zarephath> did you try to bring up the interface after setting said settings? sometime the interface isn't initialized
<Jowi> got to sleep. night all
<Crell> Night, Jowi.
<ryanakca> kingsley: get a good video card... kde + beryl
<ryanakca> night jowi
<Zarephath> Jowi,: night
<super> do u have to pay for linuxant cause there site says you do i think
<super> ?
<ashika> Crell, You double checked login info correct
<soundray> sn9: you should either follow the entire conversation closely, or keep out of it.
<linux_kid> super: try "sudo modprobe wlan0" or whatever ur interface name is
<ashika> Crell, ?
<pilibeen> do you think a 7600gs would suffice for kde + beryl?
<super> i see
<pilibeen> im seeing one on sale for 50$ AR
<sn9> soundray: sorry
<ryanakca> kingsley: kubuntu edgy is what I was running
<super> ill boot up my laptop one sec
<linux_kid> super: yes, linuxant costs, but thats all that worked for me so eventually i will have to pay
<ryanakca> pilibeen: no clue, ask in #ubuntu-xgl... I was using a ATI Radeon 9200SE
<Crell> ashika: Yes.  I'm using a MySQL database for the postfix storage, and I'm looking at the login info now.  I've also tried multiple times in case of lazy fingers.  No change.
<ashika> I notice most problems are people running edgy
<Zarephath> linux_kid: Why would you try to load a driver for a network interface?
<super> because it wont plug and play
<kingsley> ryanakca: Does kubuntu edgy have anything like beryl?
<ryanakca> ashika: because most people are running edgy (I think)?
<Crell> ashika: Well, it's the new one, so that's what people are trying out. :-)
<linux_kid> cause sometimes i have an interface but it dosn't work
<ashika> Crell, Hmm. Did you try creating a new account?
<super> i think a package didnt install
<ashika> ryanakca, No this is not true. Most people prefer stability
<soundray> psirice: I don't think you should go on experimenting with this drive if you have valuable data on there. It needs some sort of corruption fix. Whatever I can advise you to do remotely may help, but it may just as easily make matters worse.
<Crell> ashika: What sort of new account?  Mail account?
<linux_kid> super: that would do it
<ashika> Crell, But if you read the warning it explicitly states API UNSTABLE.
<Crell> This is an account I created in MySQL.
<ashika> Crell, Yes
<ryanakca> kingsley: beryl is desktop independent... it will run on gnome, kde, xfce...
<super> but i dont know what the package is
<linux_kid> do u still have the ubuntu .iso in windoze?
<bobbie__4> Hello revolution!!!!
<psirice> soundray: I'm willing to try it.
<super> um
<super> i beleted it
<super> :(
<ashika> Crell, Isn't there a Courier-IMAP email creater or does it suggest you do it manually
<linux_kid> how sad
<UbuntuUser> scons: *** No SConstruct file found.
<UbuntuUser> File "/usr/lib/scons/SCons/Script/Main.py", line 1019, in _main???
<super> but i verified it
<Zarephath> super: Did you try "sudo ifup wlan0" or whatever the device name is?
<kingsley> ryanakca: Are you using beryl?
<super> it was fine
<linux_kid> super: r u using 6.06 or 6.10?
<super> 6.10
<ryanakca> kingsley: I was untill a week or so ago
<linux_kid> hm.
<Crell> ashika: Not that I'm aware of.  On my old Debian Sarge server I just added records to MySQL manually.  The accounts should just be handled by postfix, not courier itself, shouldn't they?
<kingsley> ryanakca: How did you obtain it?
<ryanakca> kingsley: I don't have very good hardware, it was taking up too many resources here... I have an old system
<ryanakca> kingsley: join #ubuntu-xgl
<super> i got one idea left
<linux_kid> super: shoot
<nelsong> Hello guys, I'm having a wee bit of trouble right now configuring my laptop to run xinerama, actually I got it to run, but on the second monitor I can't seem to use more than half the screen. Anyone got an idea?
<super> install fedora 6 and see if it will auto detect it :P
<arbir> i dont find the /etc/inittab file with my version of ubuntu... have things changed ?
<linux_kid> great!
<sn9> nelsong: change the resolution of the other screen
<concept10> arbir, yes, ubuntu edgy uses upstart
<soundray> psirice: the program I'm talking about is called dosfsck. I'm not sure whether it is on the live CD - please check by entering 'dosfsck' by itself
<super> heh no i made my ubuntu all preety i dont want to install fedora
<linux_kid> super: how is fedora anyway?
<arbir> thanks concept10 for the lead.. let me work on that
<super> its high tech
<linux_kid> super: ya, all the prettiness...
<super> uses all the latest packagies
<nelsong> sn9, it's running on the same resolution as the laptop monitor. 1024x768
<arbir> there is no file called /etc/upstart
<nelsong> should I try a higher one?
<ashika> Crell, You have proper directory setup?
<sn9> linux_kid: fedora is very awful
<super> ill try the mod probe command
<killown> how to allow ip in squid?
<linux_kid> thanx
<Zarephath> Man this is fsked up...the damned streams aren't being saved seperately by streamripper...
<super> whys it awful?
<ashika> Crell, As you are aware Courier does not automatically set up folders.
<sn9> nelsong: lower it
<markus__> Hello. My nfs system is not mounted at boot time. its mounted about 1 min after the the machine is ready. How can i fix that?
<nelsong> okah...trying that right now.
<super> fedora looks alright to me
<arbir> i dont see /etc/upstart @ concept10
<UbuntuUser> fedora is ok
<Zarephath> markus__, : I assume you have it in fstab?
<linux_kid> does fredora use GNOME?
<UbuntuUser> I guess it does support more
<super> yes
<UbuntuUser> can
<Crell> ashika: Yes.  I manually created and permissioned the directory where Maildirs will be stored.
<markus__> Zarephath, Yes ofcourse
<sn9> linux_kid: yes, but not well
<super> oh whys that?
<linux_kid> sound like a nice little server os
<super> i thought it was very stable
<Zarephath> markus__, : Did you try changing the entry order?
<UbuntuUser> more configuration will be needed
<linux_kid> well, thats why i said server
<StFS> hello. can anybody tell me how to configure the locale in ubuntu? It used to be "dpkg-reconfigure locales" and you could select the locale but now that's not possible.
<domi> help?
<super> ubuntu is more preety though
<Crell> As I said, I can successfully SMTP to it and the file gets written.
<markus__> Zarephath, You mean to set the nfs partions first?
<ashika> Crell, Do you have CRAM-MD5 enabled?
<soundray> psirice: still here?
<Crell> Um, not that I know of.
<Crell> Just TLS.
<domi> someone? need help... pv??
<psirice> soundray: Yeah, where do I enter dosfsck?
<linux_kid> ok, we all know ubuntu is better, back to super's wireless
<sn9> super: fedora was never intended to be stable
<UbuntuUser> what you mean
<madewokherd> um is there a way I can install edgy from a livecd that isn't an edgy livecd?
<domi> someone? need help... pv??
<Zarephath> markus: I wouldn't do that..I would let your main partitions load then add it right after that...it could have to do with the parameters you have specified for nfs as well that causes it to pause
<soundray> psirice: same place
<UbuntuUser> wth?!
<XiXaQ> Can someone tell me how to change the site banner in Joomla! ?
<madewokherd> like over the network
<UbuntuUser> pv?
<domi> uhu
<domi> prive
<Crell> XiXaQ: #Joomla would know better than we would.
<UbuntuUser> shoots
<psirice> soundray: Okay, I did that, now what should I do?
<UbuntuUser> you know about compiling?
<soundray> psirice: if it's installed, it should have given you usage info. Did it?
<super> oh noes i have problem
<XiXaQ> Crell, ah! Thanks :)
<markus__> Zarephath, When are the nfs partion mounted and which script do that? they are probly not mounted at the same time as the other device becuser the network simply ain't ready then
<super> modprobe wlan0 or wlan1 cant find the card
<psirice> soundray: This is what it gave me: "[-aAflrtvVwy]  [-d path -d ...]  [-u path -u ...] 
<psirice>                device
<psirice>   -a       automatically repair the file system
<psirice>   -A       toggle Atari file system format
<psirice>   -d path  drop that file
<sn9> madewokherd: you can install ubuntu with no cd at all
<psirice>   -f       salvage unused chains to files
<super> but its lit up and everything
<psirice>   -l       list path names
<psirice>   -n       no-op, check non-interactively without changing
<psirice>   -r       interactively repair the file system
<psirice>   -t       test for bad clusters
<psirice>   -u path  try to undelete that (non-directory) file
<psirice>   -v       verbose mode
<soundray> psirice: you're not supposed to paste stuff here.
<psirice>   -V       perform a verification pass
<psirice>   -w       write changes to disk immediately
<UbuntuUser> lol
<Crell> psirice: DO NOT FLOOD!
<psirice>   -y       same as -a, for compat with other *fsck
<linux_kid> super: try "sudo modprobe eth0" and then eth1
<psirice> "
<UbuntuUser> flooding*
<soundray> psirice: it even says so in the topic
<super> k
<madewokherd> sn9: how is that?
<psirice> Crell: Sorry
<Crell> ashika: Should I be running cram-md5?
<psirice> Soundray: Sorry.
<Zarephath> ! tell pscirice about pastebin
<H3g3m0n> eth0 isn't a valid module for modprobe
<sn9> madewokherd: what are you installing onto? laptop? desktop?
* Crell has been following the tutorial here: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix
<super> both not found
<super> it makes me want to cry
<linux_kid> me too
<madewokherd> sn9: laptop
<H3g3m0n> super: modprobe uses modules, eth0 is what is created when a module has been loaded
<linux_kid> try ndiswrapper
<domi> someone got time for a noob???
<super> i tried
<sn9> linux_kid: modprobing an interface is a fedora thing; we don't do that here
<soundray> psirice: there is a web site for that kind of thing, if we should need it. For now, just enter 'sudo dosfsck -n /dev/sda1' and describe the response you get in one line, if you can.
<ashika> Crell, Well its personal preference but in the documentation it has steps you should do if and if not running CRAM-MD5. For example if not running you would specift a --without-authcram option to the configure script or edit imapd and remove authcram from the AUTHMODULES setting.
<super> was to much of a nightmare to install
<linux_kid> i hear u
* Crell checks the config file for cram
<ashika> Crell, However if you use it you need to edit impad and add AUTH=CRAM-MD5 to the IMAP_CAPABILITY variable
<sn9> madewokherd: old? new?
<linux_kid> try bcm43xx
<madewokherd> sn9: old
<domi> linux_kid??
<super> isnt there a deb for ndiswrapper
<madewokherd> 900 MHz processor
<linux_kid> ya, try synaptic
<madewokherd> but I can't let it run at 900 MHz or it overheats
<super> i would
<soundray> !ndiswrapper-utils | super
<madewokherd> I had to do some crazy thing
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<linux_kid> domi, what
<matroblend> Can I reinstall 6.10 without losing my files?
<sn9> madewokherd: is it too old to have built-in ethernet?
<domi> time for a noob?
<madewokherd> so that the frequency wouldn't go up that high
<madewokherd> it has built-in ethernet
<linux_kid> ndiswrapper had a gui
<super> no it dont
<psirice> Soundray: It gave me a date and some other numbers and then says seek to and more numbers then says invalid argument.
<madewokherd> I'm sure a gentoo livecd would work
<Crell> ashika: It's not currently set, and I don't believe I'll be using it since I have TLS setup (at least in theory...)
<RedEyess> hi
<super> wait is ndiswrapper in my userspace?
<TurtleBoots> guys someone PLEASE help me with my wireless set up. I'm really struggling
<RedEyess> Wireless networking?
<linux_kid> ya it does, search synaptic for ndiswrapper
<madewokherd> but a gentoo livecd can't install ubuntu :p
<RedEyess> good or sucks?
<concept10> arbir, still there?
<linux_kid> it is in universe
<Daviey> hi, can somebody pastebin their edgy /etc/gdm/gdm.conf for me? Ta
<sn9> madewokherd: does its bios setup have ethernet as a boot option?
<ashika> Crell, Are you using IMAP or POP3 for log in.
<soundray> psirice: does it say what the invalid argument is?
<arbir> yes concept i am here
<arbir> googling around for what you told me
<super> welcome to my world turtle boots
<arbir> with no luck whatsoever
<madewokherd> sn9: I think so
<concept10> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Crell> ashika: imap.  I've tried via telnet, KMail, and squirrelmail.  Same thing in all cases.
<madewokherd> I don't know how to use that
<psirice> soundray: No, it just says invalid argument.
<killown> how to allow ip in squid.conf?
<TurtleBoots> RedEyess: can you help?
<concept10> abir ^^
<RedEyess> Can I help?
<arbir> what does that mean concept10 ?
<RedEyess> sorry... what was the question?
<concept10> arbir, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<arbir> aaah..... let me see that now
<ashika> Crell, Are you using authdaemon
<TurtleBoots> RedEyess: guys someone PLEASE help me with my wireless set up. I'm really struggling
<soundray> psirice: can you recheck that you entered '/dev/sda1' last in the command line?
<arbir> concept10: can i ask you another thing?
<RedEyess> oh
<RedEyess> are you using an encryption key?
<super> i downloaded fedora im considerin installing it just for the sake of finding out if my wificard will work
<arbir> if i need to play my mp3 files ? will this work ==> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs ?
<kudzubane> super: what is the wifi card?
<RedEyess> TurtleBoots?
<madewokherd> sn9: I don't think I have enough ram for a livecd with a gui to work well
<psirice> soundray: Yes, I entered /dev/sdal
<ashika> super, Live cd. and did you try installing linux drivers
<linux_kid> super: ubuntu can become pretty agian, go for it
<super> cisco areonet 350
<sn9> madewokherd: if the cd drive were broken and wouldn't read cd's at all, you'd be able to boot off the ethernet into an ubuntu installer. but if it can boot off usb flash, that will be easier
<TurtleBoots> Redeyess: give me a wee second please
<RedEyess> aiiight
<soundray> psirice: not "l" as in "Lima", but the number '1' please
<Crell> ashika: Yes, and it is running.  Same error.
<madewokherd> sn9: does the ubuntu installer use X ?
<sn9> madewokherd: how much ram is in there?
<madewokherd> 250 MiB apparently
<Daviey> hi, can somebody pastebin their edgy /etc/gdm/gdm.conf for me? Ta
<sn9> madewokherd: the alternate installer does not use X for installation
<Crell> Hm, wait a tick...
<concept10> arbir, go ahead
<matroblend> Can you edit conf files on your HD from SU via live cd?
<arbir> did u see the question ?
<psirice> soundray: Okay, I re-entered it, and it said the same thing, I think I just read it as an l, not a 1.
<arbir> i think there is a huge lag
<super> if fedora doesnt doesnt read the wifi card ill stick ubuntu back on since i havnt started putting my backed up files back on yet
<sn9> madewokherd: 250??? i thought you were gonna say 16 or something
<ashika> Crell, If authdaemond is running then check your authentication modules configuration. For example with authpam you have to configure PAM to use imap. And same auth
<linux_kid> is fedora live?
<UbuntuUser> no
<madewokherd> if it were 16 I don't think I'd be using ubuntu
<concept10> arbir, that should work
<super> not the one i downloaded
<ashika> Crell, Some auth's use a authldap and authmysql check those.
<Crell> ashika: Hang on, I think I may have found an issue.
<linux_kid> that sux
<arbir> k let me try it now!
<sn9> madewokherd: if it has 250, you have enough for even the heaviest X apps
<Crell> Apparently courier-authlib-mysql wasn't installed, when I thought it was.
<concept10> arbir, there is no lag, im just doing a couple of things at one time so you have to use my name
<Crell> Installing that now.
<RedEyess> wifi with an encryption key doesn't always work for using Ubuntu
<ashika> Crell, Lastly double check database and make sure your using maildirs $HOME/maildir and you are not using mailboxes as it does not support mailboc.
<ashika> Crell, Oh.
<super> is there a console command for enabling the wifi card?
<RedEyess> ( or other Linux distros for that matter )
<madewokherd> oh they run
<soundray> psirice: that's pretty bad news. There might be other tools you could try to rescue your filesystem, but I don't know of any.
<arbir> yes i realised that i need to use your name @ concept10
<ashika> Crell, Lol I was under impression you have all libraries
<RedEyess> I should just buy a centrino laptop
<antonio_> iwconfig power on
<linux_kid> super: if u use bcm43xx or ndiswrapper there is a command
<Crell> ashika: I was under that impression, too. :-)
<TurtleBoots> RedEyess: why does encryption not always work witj Ubuntu?
<psirice> soundray: What do you mean? What's the bad news about it?
<ashika> Crell, Make sure authmysql is configured right.
<RedEyess> not sure
<madewokherd> but as I understand it in a livecd environment ram is a lot more important for things to work properly
<sn9> madewokherd: is it a p3 or a celeron?
<concept10> arbir, just use tab complete, type half the name and then hit tab
<TurtleBoots> thats what I'm trying to setup
<Crell> ashika: Looking into that as we speak.
<madewokherd> err...
<TurtleBoots> I had it working before but now I just can't get it to work
<madewokherd> mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 4 Processor
<zidoen> hmm, i'm running VLC Mediaplayer on Ubuntu Edgy, but "Fullscreen" isn't really fullscreen.. using Gnome, anybody know how to actually make it FULLscreen?
<ashika> Crell, and I dont know if authldap applies to your situation.
<killown> I get access denied to squid when I put local ip firefox proxy configuration what I do  to fix it??
<arbir> oh yeah , i know abotu the tab , thanks though @ concept10
<RedEyess> TurtleBoots: Have you tried ****-****-** with your encryption key
<nelsong> sn9, the resolution part did not work but I seem to have found an answer on the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295096 just in case anyone else asks.
<linux_kid> super: give me in output of iwconfig...
<TurtleBoots> RedEyess: I don
<soundray> psirice: well, normally dosfsck -n would look at a corrupted filesystem and tell you what's wrong with it. This means that there isn't even enough of a filesystem there that dosfsck would recognize it.
<Crell> ashika: I've no LDAP, so I suspect not.
<arbir> i am getting this error " Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package." @ concept10
<Crell> Although I've got the cycles, so I may consider LDAP at some point in the future, just to say that I have it. :-)
<RedEyess> I don?
<RedEyess> what does that mean?
<TurtleBoots> don't quite understand what yuo mean by  ****-***-***
<ashika> Crell, then you should be ready to roll :) let me know how it works out.
<TurtleBoots> typo sorrie dude
<sn9> madewokherd: i thought you wanted to install, rather than run live...
<Crell> Will do.
<madewokherd> I do
<psirice> soundray: Wow, that's not good at all. Well, thank you for all of your help sir.
<ashika> Crell, out of curiosity why are you running a server off of EE build and not server versions?
<madewokherd> if there's an installer that isn't very heavy I think I'll be ok
<Crell> I'm running the EE-server amd64 version.
<TurtleBoots> RedEyess: sorry that was a typo earlier
<ashika> Crell, Ah
<Belboz99> hey all, I'm compiling a new kernel, should I use the Intel EM64T as my processor type?  I have an Intel Core 2 Duo
<sn9> madewokherd: the network based installer does not use X
<ashika> Crell, You use a single core for a server?
<soundray> psirice: I'm sorry there wasn't much I could do.
<kudzubane> Belboz99: that should be ok
<Crell> It's a single-core single-proc AMD64, yes.
<TurtleBoots> Redeyess: I dont quite understans what you mean by ****-***-**
<tengo> can someone help me with my resolution problem?
<soundray> psirice: it might be worth checking the web for filesystem rescue tools.
<ashika> Crell, personal use?
<Belboz99> thanks kudzubane
<UbuntuUser> fuck scons goddamnit
<TurtleBoots> RedEyess: can you please explain
<TurtleBoots> gouki: you there?
<concept10> arbir, get them from here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<super> aha
<super> AHA!
<ajmitch> UbuntuUser: please, watch your language
<RedEyess> TurtleBoots: the key should be in the format " ****-****-** "
<Revolution> I'm having some trouble with Ubuntu
<Crell> ashika: Yeah, home server.  My PII/400 with the BIOS that can't modern hard drives and a hard drive that is louder than my air conditioner is dying, so I figured it was time to upgrade.
<arbir> is browsing the link that concept10 just provided
<linux_kid> super: have we solved our problem?
<RedEyess> after each 4 digits/letters there should be a dash
<super> i have to set up my card its not plug and play says a random bloke in a ubuntu forum
<ihatetripe> Hi everyone. I am wanting to intall Digikam 0.9 on my Ubuntu install. This version is new, and not included in any repositories I can find. Am I best off creating a deb file from source, or from an RPM? Thanks in Advance
<super> however
<Revolution> Can someone help me with getting my ubuntu boot disk to work?
<ashika> Crell, Ah so you run the amd 24/7. Out of curiosity what is it's power consumption
<super> i know nothing about linux so i dont know what to do
<soundray> psirice: there is another possibility, which is that the filesystem isn't of the msdos type, even though mount seems to have recognized it as such.
<tengo> Whenever I change the resolution out of 800x600, the logon screen will loop over and over again. I have an AMD chipset, so 915resolution didn't work. I'm running Ubuntu Edgy Eft.
<TurtleBoots> RedEyess: I just enter my key under system->admin->networking and it doesn't give the option of a specific format
<Crell> ashika: When I have an idea, I'll let you know.  It's less than a week old. :-)
<super> i presume theres some sort of wifi card setup console thingy
<Crell> But it's very quiet.
<sn9> Crell: you can put a modern hard disk in a 486; linux won't care what the bios thinks
<Revolution> Can anyone help me with a problem on Ubuntu?
<linux_kid> nope
<tengo> revolution what is it
<UbuntuUser> ..
<khermans_> Revolution, ?
<UbuntuUser> just ask the question
<Revolution> so i have a live cd
<TurtleBoots> Redeyess: but I can't seem to get to ping the router. both amber and green LED's flash on the card
<linux_kid> and...
<tengo> yes you do revolution
<Revolution> it works on my dads comp
<DreamerHxC> Can someone help me with my problem please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1802847#post1802847
<ashika> Crell, So you just run it 24/7 without problems?
<Revolution> but im having trouble getting it to boot on my older comp
<Daviey> Hi, XDMCP only works when connecting to localhost.  Any ideas why?
<Crell> sn9: Yes, but the BIOS is needed to get TO Linux.  Old server has an insanely loud 15 GB drive for / and a 120 GB drive that the BIOS doesn't know about for /home.
<Crell> New server has a single SATA 320 GB drive.
<RedEyess> TurtleBoots: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/46385/
<RedEyess> that's one article
<RedEyess> let me find another before you try anything
<tengo> revolution did you check the bios settings to see if you boot cd drives before harddrives/external drives?
<Crell> ashika: Well, so far.  Again, it's not even a week old yet.
<Revolution> It wont boot on my older PII and im not sure why
<TurtleBoots> thanks RedEyess
<Crell> But my living room typically has 4 24/7 boxen.
<Revolution> yea i set it to CD
<madewokherd> sn9: so how do I start this network-based installer?
<sn9> Crell: the bios doesn't need to know about /home, just /boot
<ashika> Crell, I mean even with your old server
<Revolution> but then it says no bootable devices
<Crell> sn9: ... I know.
<RedEyess> TurtleBoots: read this one too: http://ccsd.msoe.edu/faq/linux/Ubuntu.jsp?IDFaq=223
<Crell> That's my point.
<nelsong> Great, it works.
<sn9> Crell: ok...
<ashika> Crell, I mean I have only left my PC on for a full 24 hours a few times
<khermans_> Revolution, maybe the cdrom drive is bad
<Revolution> no
<Revolution> it works on my other comps
<Crell> ashika: Oh, most of my systems have been 2/47 for several years.
<khermans_> Revolution, yeah i said the drive
<Revolution> but on my older one i need it to work on it wont
<tengo> revolution, no the cd drive is bad, not teh cd
<Revolution> no that works too
<sn9> madewokherd: well, you can set up an ethernet boot, but it would be much easier if your machine can boot from usb flash
<TurtleBoots> I'll try that RedEyess... thanks
<khermans_> Revolution, is it a cd writer?
<Revolution> no
<madewokherd> I don't know if it can
<khermans_> Revolution, if it is an old CD-ROM, might have trouble reading CD-R/CD-RW
<ashika> Crell, 2/47 isnt that hard xD lol j/k
<Revolution> like i said it's an old machine so maybe that aids to theproblem
<linux_kid> Revolution: does the cdrom drive work in windows
<super> hmmm
<Luisakamotor> hello people
<madewokherd> but the only usb flash drive I have has data on it that's important to me
<madewokherd> so I'd rather not mess with it
<Luisakamotor> anybody can help me?
<Revolution> well when i select the boot it says cd-r/cd/cd-rw
<khermans_> Revolution, then try a floppy boot
<super> i think theres a way to fix my problem with /ect/interfaces/ folder
<ashika> Revolution, What are you trying to do
<Revolution> the computer has no floppy drive
<soundray> DreamerHxC: is the fglrx kernel module loaded?
<matroblend> Can I re-install 6.10 and not lose my files as I tried to update vid drivers fglrx and now I can't boot HD
<khermans_> Revolution, PXE boot?
<Revolution> im trying to boot ubuntu from a cd
<Crell> ashika: 2/47 would be impossible for any computer. :-)
<Revolution> now idea what PXE is
<ashika> Crell, How so? 2 hours every 47 days xD
<kudzubane> Revolution: network boot
<Revolution> network boot?
<UbuntuUser> Enemy Territory owns u on Ubuntu!
<Luisakamotor> how i install Wl-141 on ubuntu....i don't found suported drivers
<soundray> Luisakamotor: it's possible. You have to ask a question, though
<sn9> madewokherd: if there is free space on that flash, it can share. btw, never keep important stuff only on flash -- they don't call it a 21st-century floppy for nothing, you know
<soundray> Luisakamotor: what is a Wl-141?
<Halpo> anyone here use Eclipse IDE?
<Revolution> how would i do a network boot?
<Crell> ashika: lol
<khermans_> Revolution, http://blog.herlo.org/2006/10/31/ubuntu-network-installation-server-edgy-eft/
<Luisakamotor> sitecom Wl-141 pci wireless card...sorry for my bad english
<lazarus> Halpo, yup...what's up?
<Revolution> maybe my BIOs arnt up to date
<Revolution> could tht be it?
<madewokherd> sn9: I back it up every week, but I'd still rather not risk it :p
<soundray> !wireless | Luisakamotor
<ubotu> Luisakamotor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kudzubane> Revolution: i suspect your bios is trying to network boot after failing to boot from disk or cd
<sn9> Revolution: some bioses support it, some don't. if not, you need a floppy
<Luisakamotor> thanks....:)
<Luisakamotor> see ya
<matroblend> Can I re-install 6.10 and not lose my files as I tried to update vid drivers fglrx and now I can't boot HD
<khermans_> Revolution, possible
<Halpo> lazarus: I used it before the upgrade to Edgy....now everytime i try to open it, it wont open and gets stuck on an error that says "Error notifying a preference change listener"
<Revolution> hmm it doestn have a floppy drive...maybe a flash?
<khermans_> Revolution, highly unlikely it boots from flash
<Revolution> yea old comp
<khermans_> Revolution, try net boot
<lazarus> hmm
<khermans_> Revolution, but it takes some hacking configs
<soundray> matroblend: would it not be better to try and fix the boot problem?
<Revolution> way over my head
<Revolution> im new to all of this
<matroblend> Soundray Yes if I knew what I was  doing
<Revolution> i just wanted ubuntu because its fast and works on slow machines and is really cool
<lazarus> halpo: what jdk are you running...  i'm still running dapper, so I won't be of much help if the problem is specific to the new version
<sn9> Revolution: sure, if it can boot from flash. i was about to walk madewokherd through the same thing
<khermans_> Revolution, xubuntu is better for slow machines
<lazarus> well, specific to edgy anyways
<soundray> matroblend: you may be lucky and get some guidance in here.
<Halpo> lazarus: jdk?
<soundray> matroblend: what happens when you try to boot from the hard disk?
<TurtleBoots> where is the encryption key held within Ubuntu??
<Revolution> well its not that slow its decent
<lazarus> Eclipse is a java development environment
<TurtleBoots> i.e the pwd
<Crell> hooray!  A different error now. :-)
<nayru> Hello, how do you login as root on ubuntu? Kind of a dumb question but it wont let me do it on the login screen
<UbuntuUser> HELLZ YES!
<khermans_> nayru, sudo -i
<tonyyarusso> TurtleBoots: What do you mean?
<Revolution> the hard disk works
<UbuntuUser> YAFRAY WORKS!
<madewokherd> speaking of floppies
<tonyyarusso> !root | nayru
<ubotu> nayru: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soundray> TurtleBoots: /etc/shadow
<Crell> nayru: You don't.  PRefix a command with sudo
<lazarus> so you need some java runtime environment
<Revolution> on the hard disk i have XP
<madewokherd> could I use one of those instead of flash? :p
<Revolution> can i set ubuntu.iso on the hard disk?
<kudzubane> nayru: ubuntu subscribes to the sudo philosophy
<linux_kid> nayru, what version r u running, dapper or edgy
<UbuntuUser> Do you like bananas?
<TurtleBoots> I mean the file that you can enter the wireless encrypt key into
<Halpo> lazarus: oh yeah, well it works for C stuff to I believe, I havent used it much, but i just know i liked the setup of it before i upgraded
<khermans_> nayru, you should not!
<Daviey> Hi, XDMCP only works when connecting to localhost.  Any ideas why?
<antonio_> join #xubuntu
<TurtleBoots> do you know what I mean?
<Halpo> its not a huge deal but was just curious
<khermans_> Daviey, xhost +
<nayru> let me try some stuff brb
<lazarus> sure, but the IDE itself is written in java, so you need a runtime environment to run it
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | TurtleBoots
<ubotu> TurtleBoots: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Daviey> khermans_, ?
<Revolution> Would it be possivle to set my ubuntu.iso to my hard drive and then reboot and have it boot from it?
<soundray> TurtleBoots: I think that's /etc/network/interfaces if it's WEP
<khermans_> Daviey, you cant connect from outside?
<peterp> hey , anyone have working compiz + edgy  with the edgy packages?
<Daviey> correct
<matroblend> I tried to follow ati vid drivers for fglrx and when I got to the reboot part it would not load drivers
<sn9> madewokherd: a floppy-based install of ubuntu will be the worst of both worlds -- you would need to set up a network boot AND a bootable disk
<khermans_> Revolution, yes kinda
<arbir> u there concept10 ?
<lazarus> Halpo:  what do you see when you execute "which java"
<Revolution> how would i do that?
<madewokherd> umm....
<Daviey> i can only get a connection to localhost, not from another machine on my lan
<khermans_> Revolution, it is a very involved process
<concept10> arbir, yeah
<CPrgmSwR2> I am having a problem getting my computer to boot from the livecd - its as if the cd-rom is not reconized as a bootable cd-rom can seomeone help me?
<soundray> matroblend: what exactly happens when you try to boot from the hard disk?
<khermans_> Daviey, make sure you allow remote connections
<TurtleBoots> thanks guys
<Halpo> i get a directory.../usr/bin/java
<madewokherd> what's the problem with the network boot anyway?
<arbir> would you know how to increase the width of the scroll bars of all my windows ? @ concept10
<lazarus> Halpo: nevermind....execute java --version instead
<Daviey> khermans_, is enabled
<HeathenDan> CPrgmSwR2, check your bios. set it to boot from the cd before the hdd
<MikeW> I'm trying to open gedit as root so I can edit my xorg.conf file but typing sudo gedit doesn't actually do anything
<madewokherd> that you don't want me to do it?
<MikeW> Any ideas?
<Revolution> i have no idea on how to do the net boot...
<matroblend> I would have to leave and try reboot
<Halpo> 1.4.2
<sn9> Revolution: actually, booting an installer iso from the hd is quite easy, if it's an option
<linux_kid> CPrgmSR2: set ur bios to boot from cd before hdd
<Revolution> sn9: how so?
<concept10> arbir, get another theme? :)
<Revolution> it is an option
<CPrgmSwR2> HeathenDan the windows XP cd works just fine
<Halpo> i tried installing 1.5.0 the other day because firefox needed a plugin, but i was never successful
<arbir> like what ?
<khermans_> Revolution, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-229.html
<arbir> i am running the Human theme now concept10
<Halpo> i've only ever installed from synaptic package manager
<CPrgmSwR2> but for some reason the ubuntu won't
<soundray> matroblend: before you do that: Do you have a rough idea at what point the booting fails?
<sn9> madewokherd: you would need to set up a second machine for it to connect to, and set it up just right. that's why usb-boot is much easier
<lazarus> Halpo, if the jdk specific to edgy has changed from dapper, the problem could be related to the new jdk included in the distro
<concept10> arbir, im not sure I understand what you are attempting to do
<HeathenDan> i see. maybe the cd is borked. check the iso image's md5 sum. also, make sure you verified your cd after burning it
<CPrgmSwR2> okay thnx
<sn9> Revolution: on the ubuntu mirrors are prepackaged booters for installing that way
<madewokherd> ...
<arbir> concept10: i run a resolution of 1920 x 1200 and my scroll bars in all applications are frightfully thin
<HeathenDan> and make sure you burned it as an image file, if you burned the iso as a data file, it will not boot
<madewokherd> I think I'll just try the alternate cd
<khermans_> Revolution, does it have windows on it already?
<arbir> concept10: i would like to increase the width of those scroll bars
<nayru> How come i cant look at any directories or anything when im using sudo -i (im a totall linux noob)
<Daviey> khermans_, Also, if i try to connect using my localhosts IP address (ie 10.0.0.x) then i get the same result.  On works using 'localhost'
<sn9> madewokherd: if you already have that burned, that's even easier
<khermans_> Daviey, so seems like port blocking issue
<khermans_> Daviey, iptables or config is setting it to block
<linux_kid> arbir: tryn using a different theme from art.gnome.org
<matroblend> Soundray: I was following a guide to upgrade vid drivers on a ati 9550 radon and when it came to the reboot part it failed
<eternale1> anyone know hwat happened to unrar? why is it unrar-free now? it doesn't seem to work the correctly anymore
<concept10> arbir, this is a screenshot of my desktop: http://pastie.caboo.se/paste/asset/21490/Screenshot-2.png
<madewokherd> I don't have it burned
<Daviey> khermans_, i checked with firestarter
<concept10> arbir, you want something like that?
<madewokherd> I have the gui one burned :p
<lazarus> Halpo, you could try to install the J2SE runtime environment from java.sun.com
<khermans_> Daviey, type xhost +
<arbir> concept10: arbir is checking
<Daviey> khermans_, plus i tried it on another machine (clean instalL)
<Dreamglider> hello
<crimsun> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in any distro I know
<Daviey> khermans_, what does that do?
<CPrgmSwR2> HeathenDan the weirdness in this situation is that my friend can boot from the cd-rom just fine that is ubuntu
<arbir> linux_kid: i tried other themes nothing suits me for now
<lazarus> Halpo, there is a version for linux, and the installation is really easy
<crimsun> !info unrar
<soundray> matroblend: can you remember how/when it failed?
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<CPrgmSwR2> I can't seem too
<khermans_> Daviey, allows any addrss to connect
<khermans_> to X
<Halpo> ill try that again i guess
<crimsun> eternale1: lsb_release -r
<sn9> madewokherd: the gui one i almost never recommend for an installation, but there's absolutely no reason you can't use it
<CPrgmSwR2> Do I still need to recheck the md5 check sum
<madewokherd> yes there is
<matroblend> Soundray:no I will do another reboot and write it down
<madewokherd> I tried it and it didn't start
<arbir> concept10: even your scroll bars are think :-)
<Daviey> khermans_, brb
<super> screw it im installing fedora
<lazarus> Halpo, basically after you install this version of java, then just modify your path to run the new one
<linux_kid> i dont no if u can change the width of anything unless u search in gnomes and window x's files for a while
<arbir> yeah sure i like your theme which, desktop are you using ? @ concept10
<HeathenDan> CPrgmSwR2, it won't hurt to check, yes
<madewokherd> I think my cd drive may be prone to overheating
<lazarus> i.e. "which java" shouldn't be in /usr/bin anymore
<Halpo> ok
<concept10> arbir, they are normal size
<soundray> matroblend: while you're at it, see if you can boot in recovery mode (second grub boot option)
<sn9> madewokherd: then that's a video driver problem, not a ram one
<Dreamglider> why is avi playback in fullscreen full off horisontall lines, im using VLC
<matroblend> soundray:ok
<madewokherd> maybe
<eternale1> 6.10
<madewokherd> but I tried it again
<concept10> arbir, using gnome with a murina theme
<arbir> concept10: i sure would like to give it a go, the theme you got
<madewokherd> and once more
<Halpo> what kind of a process is an Popup error message window....i have one that wont go away and dont know what its called to kill it
<crimsun> eternale1: do you have 'unrar' installed?
<arbir> murina, is it ? concept10
<eternale1> it won't let me
<arbir> let me check it out
<madewokherd> and it didn't even get as far in the boot process :p
<sn9> madewokherd: yup; video driver problem
<eternale1> so no.
<crimsun> eternale1: it should if you have multiverse enabled
<madewokherd> last time the boot menu didn't even show up
<sn9> really?
<Daviey> khermans_, naa, still didn't work
<madewokherd> but it did the first time
<soundray> Halpo: for that kind of situation you have xkill
<khermans_> Daviey, what is the error?
<eternale1> which i do.
<eternale1> strange
<khermans_> Daviey, run a trace with wireshark
<madewokherd> though video driver problems wouldn't surprise me
<sn9> madewokherd: ok, if the boot menu showed up once, but not again, heat is the most likely suspect
<tupa> hi: im installing an ubuntu-based distro, but when it is installing i get this error
<crimsun> eternale1: probably not if you can't install. Pastebin the spew from ``apt-cache policy unrar && sudo apt-get install unrar''
<wasp_ems> hello.i am using xubuntu..i installed both beryl and xgl..when i enter xgl it is really laggy..if i run beryl-manager the whole systems freezes..if i run beryl-xgl beryl runs fine but no window manager runs with it..any ideas?
<concept10> arbir, yep, it gnome, I like this look too: http://pastie.caboo.se/paste/asset/1994/Screenshot.png
<Daviey> khermans_, i will do that, but i think it's a job for tommorow
<tupa> (numbers) buffer i/o error on device hda logical block "numbers"
<madewokherd> in that case
<tupa> anyone can help me?
<madewokherd> would the alternate cd even be likely to help?
<linux_kid> tupa: what distro
<khermans_> tupa, yup seen it
<Halpo> soundray: how do i figure out what the error window is IDed?
<tupa> its name is manolix, not very known
<tupa> but has what i need
<khermans_> tupa, see it on older non-cdr drives
<sn9> madewokherd: the machine definitely needs help of the hardware kind. i have performed such laptop surgery successfully before, but it's off-topic here
<khermans_> tupa, even with ubuntu
<arbir> concept10: i guess, if this does not suit me, i might have to switch to KDE
<soundray> Halpo: you won't have to. If you run xkill, your mouse cursor should turn into a crosshair or a skull. With that, you click on the misbehaving window.
<madewokherd> but it works
<sn9> madewokherd: and i mean that exact problem
<madewokherd> as long as it doesn't work too hard
<Halpo> got it, thanks
<tupa> khermans: ???, my cd-r is new
<arbir> concept10: i was trying my best not to look at kde.. but my scroll bars are really thin...... :-(
<Dreamglider> why is avi playback in full-screen full off horizontal lines, I'm using VLC
<khermans_> tupa, what machine is this?
<Crell> w00t!
<soundray> Oh shoot, I think he xkilled his IRC client...
<khermans_> DreamerHxC, bad encoding?
<Crell> Drat, he left.
* __mikem uses mplayer.
<tupa> 686, pentium 4 - 3.00 Ghz, ht
<concept10> arbir, its probably just your resolution
<Dreamglider> khermans_: it is only in fullscreen, windowed is fine!
<arbir> concept10: like i said, its my resolution.. if i get it below 1920 x 1200 then it sucks like hell.... all things get squished
<khermans_> DreamerHxC, widescreen?
<sn9> madewokherd: laptops should not be concerned about overwork
<Dreamglider> khermans_:  No
<madewokherd> I suppose
<khermans_> Dreamglider, this on edgy?
<madewokherd> but I don't expect much from this one :p
<eternale1> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/257177
<Dreamglider> khermans_:  6.06
<khermans_> dunno
<crimsun> eternale1: right, you don't have multiverse enabled.
<khermans_> i use edgy -- no issues
<eternale1> wanna see my sources?
<crimsun> eternale1: user
<eternale1> on pastbine..
<crimsun> sure^
<sn9> madewokherd: that's what i heard from every laptop owner that has ever told me about this exact problem
<madewokherd> are you sure there's no way I could do this from a random non-ubuntu livecd environment?
<tupa> khermans: p4 - 3.00 ghz
<sn9> madewokherd: that won't help if it's having "heat lock-ups"
<eternale1> crimsun: pastebin.ca/257179
<madewokherd> it will if I can get another livecd to work
<madewokherd> and I know I can
<cica> wireless config in ubuntu is a total gypsie!
<madewokherd> I could start trying to install gentoo on here
<crimsun> eternale1: note how you have edgy-backports enabled for multiverse but not edgy itself.
<madewokherd> which would work beautifully I'm sure :p
<cica> !gypsie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gypsie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternale1> so add those two multiverse lines to "edgy" instead of "edgy-backports"
<sn9> madewokherd: if it's not consistent about the point at which it fails, but always fails, expect it to fail no matter what it does
<MikeW> How do I edit my xorg.conf file in edgy? when I type sudo gedit .... gedit never seems to load
<khermans_> MikeW, nano -w xorg.conf
<madewokherd> ...
<khermans_> sudo it
<madewokherd> I don't have random lock-ups here
<madewokherd> I have lock-ups when the cpu runs at 900 MHz for too long
<khermans_> made, laptop?
<Megaqwerty> my sound isn't working. Any Ideas?
<madewokherd> and apparently another separate problem with the cd drive
<madewokherd> that is limited to preventing the cd drive from reading properly
<khermans_> madewokherd, you can manually set the Mhz
<n> YO
<sn9> madewokherd: if you were local, i might offer to get the thing running normally for you, but you're not...
<MikeW> khermans_: I typed sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pressed enter at the password prompt, and nothing happened
<madewokherd> I'm almost certainly not
<Tarvok> How do I make wine fullscreen when it's already running?
<Megaqwerty> (Sorry that I don't have any other diagnostic data that that) ^^
<madewokherd> and how would you get it running normally?
<soundray> khermans_: excellent, how? I want mine at 7500
<mborohov> hey question
<khermans_> MikeW, it should bring up an editor
<MikeW> oh, it seems I needed to enter my OWN password
<n> you need to type "winecfg" in console
<mborohov> why is it that i cant resize some windows when using beryl?
<n> without quotes
<khermans_> MikeW, whos password would you enter with sudo?
<madewokherd> I see I am definitely not
<MikeW> khermans_: dunno, nothing I've read said I had to enter my own as no username was mentioned
<sn9> madewokherd: first thing i would do is ascertain the exact nature and extent of the failures to run a regular installer
<Megaqwerty> mborohov: you need to enable the resize plugin
<mborohov> where do i do that?
<Megaqwerty> (in beryl-settings)
<eternale1> crimsun: thanks :)
<madewokherd> um, I think the installers have mostly worked before today
<crimsun> eternale1: yw
<khermans_> MikeW, sudo means superuser-do , like you do it as su without knowing root credentials
<madewokherd> I'm running ubuntu dapper right now
<madewokherd> so I must have installed some form of it at some point
<Crell> Does anyone have a favorite jabber server to use on ubuntu?  I've been using ejabberd in the past, but I am open to new ideas for this server.  I'm mostly looking for easy maintenance and good feature set (group chats, logging, encyption).
<Megaqwerty> mborohov: click on the beryl tray icon, and choose Beryl Settings Manager
<linux_kid> sudo requires ur password
<FunnyLookinHat> Crell, just hijack chat.google.com     ; )
<khermans_> Crell, google!
<MikeW> and now to try and get it to recognise that my monitor can do more than 60hz...
<sn9> madewokherd: then it's possible the heat problem is taking a cumulative toll. you have dapper on it right now? then why did you want to run an installer?
<Crell> Nah, I want to run my own so that I have my own domain. :-)
<madewokherd> the current setup has some problems I'd rather reinstall than deal with
<Crell> MikeW: You wouldn't happen to be Mike Waldron, would you?
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me figure out why my sound doesn't work?
<FunnyLookinHat> Crell, www.google.com/a/   = Google hosting for your own domain to get your own domain and all for gtoogle chat, gmail, etc.
<MikeW> Crell: I wouldn't
<Crell> MikeW: Never midn then.
<Crell> FunnyLookinHat: Yeah... I'm still running my own box.
<khermans_> Crell, try ejabberd
<FunnyLookinHat> Crell, I ditched my own hosting box a while ago...   ; )
<sn9> madewokherd: do you remember how you installed dapper? because if you were gonna reinstall, i'd probably recommend it to be dapper anyway
<Crell> khermans_: Yeah, that's what I've been using.  I was wondering if anything had changed in the market in the past 2 years.
<mumrah> i'm installing Edgy 64bit on a machine with SATA drives, and the installation is taking forever
<madewokherd> I assume I used the cd :p
<mumrah> it's also failed a couple of times
<Megaqwerty> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<madewokherd> since I don't know how to do anything else
<Jager-> UGGHH!
<Jager-> defragging ntfs is hell
<sn9> madewokherd: if you still have THAT cd, try it, and see what happens
<morten_> i'm trying to vnc to my ubuntu box. i keep getting a 111 (connection refused) error. ps aux reports that X is started with the -nolisten tcp option. would this be why?
<Megaqwerty> Jager-: what do you mean?
<madewokherd> sn9: what if it starts?
<Jager-> It takes a very very long time
<morten_> i'm trying to vnc to :1, btw, not :0
<Megaqwerty> jager-: oh, yeah.
<soundray> Jager-: are you surprised? NTFS is from the people who brought you Edlin ;)
<khermans_> morten_, vnc is a different protocol
<sn9> madewokherd: then go ahead and install if you want
<Mark45> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop to do a dual boot.  However, I am not able to add all of the partitions I need using System Rescue CD
<morten_> khermans_: okay. where do you recommend i start looking, then?
<Mark45> When i go to "create" it is greyed out
<Jager-> I started it and left it defragging at 3%.. went to see a movie and went to dinner and now its at 26%... lol
<khermans_> morten_, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<MikeW> ah, that's better. Damned had to edit a text file so I could see my screen at above 60hz. sheesh
<morten_> just yesterday, i was able to connect to :0 using x11vnc. but using vnc4server going to :1, i'm unable
<soundray> Jager-: sensible filesystems don't need defragmenting
<Jager-> And I gotta wait for it to finish defragging before I can install ubuntu :'(
<Mark45> Does anyone know if System Rescue CD is able to create 5 partitions?
<morten_> khermans_: what on earth does that have to do with anything?
<sn9> Jager-: that's not always true. sometimes, chkdsk/f is all you need
<morten_> the box i'm vnc'ing to doesn't even have gnome installed (and it's sure as hell staying that way)
<Jager-> Already tried it :(
<mumrah> can anyone help me with my installation?
<khermans_> morten_, you want to access your computer remotely right?
<sn9> Jager-: with the /f ?
<Jager-> yes
<morten_> yes i do. using vncviewer and vncserver.
<Megaqwerty> !ubotu
<fildo> x11vnc better
<sn9> Jager-: did you reboot into windows twice afterward?
<morten_> fildo: x11vnc is for accessing :0. that's not what i'm doing.
<Jager-> yup
<fildo> but thats my opinion
<khermans_> morten_, well i assumed you're a dumb gnome user
<morten_> i'm not <3
<fildo> ah ok
<Mark45> can I pm anyone who has used Rescue CD to reparition their HD to dualboot ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> where do I go to praise those who made and maintain "ubotu"?
<morten_> #ubotu
<voidmage> This is strange..
<khermans_> morten_, well obviously you are getting a TCP RST packet
<voidmage> sometimes /proc/cpuinfo reports the wrong cpu speed
<morten_> well, yes. it's not timing out.
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<morten_> i'm getting a connection refused immediately
<sn9> Mark45: if it's a new install of ubuntu, you can do that and install with one cd
<DigitalNinja> What's a good application for capturing video from a webcam
<morten_> Megaqwerty: that's an actual channel?
<khermans_> morten_, so go check why the port is not open
<Megaqwerty> no
<morten_> k
<soundray> Megaqwerty: come back here often and help other people on the ubuntu train ;)
<khermans_> morten_, is port 5900 open?
<khermans_> or 5901?
<morten_> should be. that box isn't running iptables.
<khermans_> morten_, nc server.foo.com 5900
<soundray> voidmage: how do you know it's wrong?
<Megaqwerty> soundray: and I already do whenever I can. But it's my dad's birthday, so...goodnight all!
<voidmage> Because my cpu is 2000mhz and it's reporting 1000mhz
<morten_> hm. refused.
<timo90> Dose any one have bemused ? installed
<khermans_> morten_, so port 5900 is closed
<timo90> mines wont work
<khermans_> morten_, 5900 == xorg display 0
<khermans_> morten_, 5901 == display 1
<khermans_> etc
<morten_> khermans_: yea, i know. all ports seem closed. even 80.
<soundray> voidmage: you're probably running powernowd, so that's the expected behaviour. It goes up when you run a CPU-intensive process.
<morten_> i'm mounting samba shares on this computer, tho. what port is samba, again?
<Tarvok> Can someone help me with winecfg crashing when I click the "sound" tab?
<morten_> er, from this computer
<Jager-> gonna go try to install ubutu again... wish me luck!
<agent> using gettext in python, how does one write strings that include variables? ex: "aaa"+variable+"bbb"
<khermans_> morten_, 135
<voidmage> soundray: I wasn't aware that I was running that, or what it does even.
<khermans_> morten_, or 139/445
<khermans_> i forget
<morten_> khermans_: refused, refused
<morten_> something's weird here
<khermans_> morten_, yeah ill say
<khermans_> morten_, sudo aptitude install nmap && nmap server.foo.com
<soundray> voidmage: it's a daemon that adapts your CPU frequency to the current requirements, thereby saving power, reducing system temperature and extending the life of your hardware.
<voidmage> soundray: hmm.. it's not running though
<mumrah> last call: i'm having trouble with my installation, amd64 version of 6.10
<Anarquista> buntu-es
<Anarquista> sorry :P
<khermans_> mumrah, give me $10, ill fix it!
<khermans_> mumrah, hehe -- last call
<morten_> khermans_: got five ports open, here
<khermans_> i have amd64 laptop
<khermans_> morphish, well which ones?
<Tarvok> Can someone help me with winecfg crashing when I click the "sound" tab?
<tainted_> hello!
<soundray> voidmage: it's doing its work though. Run "sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop" and check your CPU frequency again.
<morten_> khermans_: 22, 139, 445, 6543, 6544
<voidmage> ah, i see
<khermans_> morten_, ssh, samba, ?
<voidmage> that was it then
<tainted_> i would like to put together a box where if i insert a usb drive, it automagically imports all the mp3s and includes them in a master playlist
<morten_> 445 is reported as microsoft-ds. not sure what's up with that. 6543 and 6544 are used by mythtv.
<tainted_> basically an automated jukebox
<khermans_> morten_, its the naming service
<khermans_> morten_, well i see why vnc doesnt work
<morten_> ah, yes. yes, i presume that is evident. the box is locked up tyte.
<voidmage> started compiling something and my cpu went up again
<khermans_> morten_, what are you trying to do?
<voidmage> interesting
<morten_> but iptables -L returns nothing
<khermans_> morten_, you want to run a GUI program remotely?
<khermans_> morten_, or do you need the whole desktop?
<soundray> voidmage: you have a Athlon 64 3200 with a Venice core?
<morten_> khermans_: one program.
<voidmage> soundray: yep
<khermans_> morten_, what program?
<morten_> amarok
<soundray> voidmage: now how did I know that? ;)
<morten_> i could use ssh tunnelling, but i'd like to be able to disconnect from it without it closing
<morten_> can ssh do that?
<voidmage> soundray: how did you know that?
<khermans_> ssh -Y user@server "amarok"
<soundray> voidmage: I have the same. It's fairly typical of AMD to have a minimum scaling frequency of half the maximum.
<morten_> khermans_: will amarok close when i close the session, or will it keep running on remote, so i can bring it back up?
<voidmage> soundray: i'd never seen that before
<khermans_> morten_, so you want the program to run remotely?
<morten_> yes, sort of. i want to be able to bring it up locally, but keep running remotely when i close it locally
<morten_> is that even possible?
<khermans_> morten_, screen
<morten_> amarok is a gui app. can screen pull it off?
<Jager> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33785/
<Jager> should I say yes?
<Jager> will that still do /f?
<rogue780> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<tupa> excuse me: how can i compare a cd-rom against an iso file??
<tupa> using md5
<morten_> khermans_?
<Jager> i just did chkdsk /f
<Jager> and i got a message sagin it cannot lock the drive
<Jager> and i can schedule it for the next start up..
<soundray> tupa: 'md5sum file.iso ; md5sum /dev/cdrom'
<Jager> should i do it at startup? will it still fix files?
<khermans_> morten_, so you want to control it sometimes
<khermans_> morten_, leave it running
<morten_> well, yes. but i'm controlling it from a laptop
<khermans_> morten_, i wonder if you can put it in the bacground
<morten_> and this is for controlling my media centre, so it's sorta 'mission critical'
<morten_> khermans_: when i put it in the background it's in the background on my laptop
<DreamerHxC> what happens if "ls /etc/inittab" shows "no such file or diredctory"?
<khermans_> morten_, i mean remotely
<sn9> Jager: reboot into windows, and it will run. reboot into windows twice afterwards
<morten_> khermans_: that is what i want to do, yes. i was merely reporting what it does now.
<Jager> okay
<soundray> DreamerHxC: init will run with all default settings. No idea what they are...
<corevette> whats a good partition editor?
<morten_> khermans_: however, if i put it in the background on the remote computer, how would i bring it back up?
<DreamerHxC> ahm
<FunnyLookinHat> corevette, gparted?
<soundray> corevette: parted, qtparted, gparted, fdisk, cfdisk
<DreamerHxC> so what does it means?
<khermans_> morten_, foreground
<morten_> use parted or fdisk. the other ones are kinda gay.
<pv2b> i'm on a ppc mac. has anyone installed and booted ubuntu on an ipod used as an external hard drive? anything special i need to consider?
<khermans_> morten_, cfdisk is good
<morten_> khermans_: i suppose i spoke too soon. cfdisk is the only one of those i haven't tried.
<DARKGuy> Greetings, does anybody knows how to force a refresh rate on a monitor by configuring X? I'm running a dual monitor display and the right monitor (Multilite brand... black and white, damn old) can use 1024x768 @ 43Hz interlaced according to Windoze, but in the Screen Resolution panel, there's no 43Hz option shown. Any help?
<Crell> hm.  If I'm migrating from one mail server to another, is it safe to simply copy the Maildir archive from the old box to the new box and run a chown -R if necessary?
<morten_> khermans_: what did you mean by foreground, btw?
<morten_> is that a tool to bring programs to the foreground?
<khermans_> morten_, kill -STOP `pidof amarok`
<khermans_> morten_, kill -CONT `pidof amarok`
<morten_> that would stop playback though, wouldn't it?
<khermans_> morten_, than is pause and continue
<khermans_> yea
<morten_> wouldn't want that :(
<mborohov> weird
<mborohov> sound just all of a sudden started working
<mborohov> thats really weird
<soundray> mborohov: probbly a wobbly ;)
<mborohov> a wobblt?
<Crell> Is that a Russian hobbit?
<soundray> mborohov: an intermittently failing electrical connection
<morten_> khermans_: it's not that bad. my laptop is always running, anyways. doesn't really matter if the media player depends on it.
<mborohov> s/wobblt/wobbly/g
<mborohov> oh, heh
<mborohov> dude, i love the amazingness of the true transparency in beryl
<mborohov> man.
<morten_> khermans_: thanks for your help
<khermans_> morten_, are you sure remot eocmputer has VNC running?
<morten_> amusingly, i ended up going back to my initial solution
<morten_> khermans_: yes
<morten_> i'm sure
<mborohov> whats a quick way to get my framerate?
<khermans_> morten_, then i would SSH tunnel the VNC connection
<DARKGuy> Hm, nobody knows how to force 1024x768 @ 43Hz interlaced for a secondary monitor then? :(
<morten_> khermans_: that would work...
<morten_> that's a good idea in either case...
<soundray> DARKGuy: there are options for hsync and vertical refresh that you can set in xorg.conf
<soundray> DARKGuy: but it's possible that you have to create a modeline from scratch
<DARKGuy> soundray, yup, I've read about that, but I don't have the manual of this monitor and it's so old that there's no info found in google :(
<corevette> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my other hard drive?
<pv2b> DARKGuy: are you sure you really want to have a monitor running at 1024x768 interlaced?
<^TMX> I've got edgy installed, but it seems that it's given me the plain kernel, rather than the SMP kernel (proc/cpuinfo only has information on cpu0).  How can I get the SMP kernel?
<DARKGuy> soundray, Hm oO a modeline can force the resolution?
<pv2b> at 43 Hz at that
<DARKGuy> pv2b, Well, it's the highest it can run... at 60Hz it shows scrolling video gibberish o.o;
<welch> i'm trying to install ubuntu on an old 500mhz computer. i could not boot from my old dapper disk; the load was slow and evenually just stopped. i tried an eft disk and now the boot has stopped with an orange screen. the mouse is responsive. but, i have no idea what is wrong.....
<DARKGuy> same with 800x600... _ it has its own problems inside xD;
<Sir_Jerkface> anyone have any experience with compilation errors in mmpython, for freevo installation?
<soundray> DARKGuy: yes
<maxxism> good evening all
<khermans_> morten_, on your local machine
<pv2b> DARKGuy: but yeah, you should be able to tweak yourself a modeline to do that. i've never done itmyself. try googling around gfor x11 modeline orsomething
<pv2b> might find something useful.
<Sir_Jerkface> or could anyone tell me which part of this (http://pastebin.com/832234) is most significant or how i could solve the problem?
<tupa> how do i know if my cd-rw support burnfree, and what is it good for?
<DARKGuy> soundray, cool! how would I do that, then? o.o; - pv2b, I shall try in a bit, as soundray seems to know something about modelines too ^^;
<soundray> DARKGuy: not sure if it's useful for you, but try videogen
<welch> do i not have enough ram? is the cd drive too slow or broken?
<corevette> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my second hard drive?
<soundray> !videogen | DARKGuy
<ubotu> videogen: Create arbitrary-res modelines using hardware parameters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.32-2 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB
<DARKGuy> Now that's a cool bot :P
<welch> corvette: sudo fdisk -l
<timo90> hey how do i log out from beeing root
<soundray> corevette: is there data already on there?
<khermans_> morten_, ssh -N -L 9999:localhost:5900 user@server
<welch> does it show up there?
* DARKGuy shall try and see ^^
<corevette> soundray, no
<tupa> timo90 logout?
<timo90> i know you suod -i  to be root
<soundray> corevette: have you created any partitions on it?
<khermans_> morten_, vnc localhost:9999
<timo90> tupa: yes
<corevette> soundray no
<timo90> exit wont work
<LaserLine> corevette: does BIOS recognize it?
<Sir_Jerkface> can anyone take a look at this and let me know what they think? (http://pastebin.com/832234)
<soundray> LaserLine: that's irrelevant
<soundray> corevette: enter 'sudo fdisk -l' in a terminal and see if you can tell from the numbers which of the output stanzas refers to your second hard drive.
<corevette> laserline, soundray, i got it, i forgot to parition it
<khermans_> morten_, did you get that?
<tupa> excuse me: how do i know if my dvd-rw device supports burnfree, and what is it for?
<welch> i know my question is likely silly, but anyone give me a hand? why would the boot process freeze and what can i do to fix the problem?
<timo90> Got it lol
<corevette> soundray, if i do sudo fdisk -l i see the drive, but how do i get to it?
<timo90> You just type logout
<soundray> corevette: you know the name now, so assuming it is /dev/hdb, you can run 'sudo fdisk /dev/hdb' and create a partition
<timo90>  How do i locate a file in the terminal
<timo90> ?
<soundray> corevette: and when you have a partition you can create a filesystem: 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1'
<tupa> timo90: locate "file"??
<soundray> timo90: 'sudo updatedb ; locate name-of-the-file'
<timo90> Thanks all
<morten_> khermans_: damn it. i can't get this working either.
<soundray> corevette: and when the filesystem is there, you can mount it with 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt'
<welch> i'm trying to install ubuntu on an old 500mhz computer. i could not boot from my old dapper disk; the load was slow and evenually just stopped. i tried an eft disk and now the boot has stopped with an orange screen. the mouse is responsive. but, i have no idea what is wrong..... i have tried several times and found the same result each time. google has not helped
<soundray> welch: how much RAM does it have?
<c_lisp> anybody know how I can ntfs-3g for my usb thumbdrives?
<c_lisp> so I can write to them to?
<c_lisp> I don't see them in fstab
<kitche> c_lisp: usb drives are usually vfat or fat32
<coz_> c_lisp, what format are the thumbdrives?
<c_lisp> ntfs
<DARKGuy> soundray: Alright, I got the app and I'm reading the man page now, it says that I'll need to supply the maximum dot product, and max h&v rate in Hz. Since I have no specs for the monitor... I tried using http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ by some previous googling and I wonder if I should use the values shown when I type 43Hz or 87Hz? I tried that 43Hz modeline it generates and it doesn't look safe :(
* chalcedony smiles
<coz_> c_lisp, well.. why do have them formatted in ntfs?
<GenNMX> I've found a good number of flash drives to be FAT12...or maybe that was digital media cards like SD, MMC, etc.
<c_lisp> how it came
<chalcedony> Vim: Caught deadly signal SEGV
<chalcedony> Vim: Double signal, exiting
<chalcedony> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Sir_Jerkface> has anyone taken a look at my pastebin? (http://img.4chan.org/b/src/1164417161233.jpg)
<Sir_Jerkface> whoops
<coz_> c_lisp, mmm what manufacturer of the drives
<Sir_Jerkface> that's a picture of a cat
<DARKGuy> Lol
<soundray> DARKGuy: graphics cards are fairly robust these days. So the worst thing that can happen is that your monitor explodes.
<soundray> :)
<chalcedony> soundray: how totally reassuring!
<Sir_Jerkface> this is the real link (http://pastebin.com/832234)
<DARKGuy> soundray, Oh, that's nice to know (considering the secondary monitor has a Trident 9685 4Mb card) xD
<timo90> can i get some help in installing this bemused softwear
<redDEADresolve> how do i keep my windows partition (sda1) from mounting when i log into ubuntu. I want to be able to access it but don't need it to show up when i load in
<timo90> i cab do a paste bin if it helps
<c_lisp> sorry
<coz_> c_lisp, I am not sure what to tell you, fat is the best formatting so that it can be shared between windows and linux, however, I believe there is a way to access them if not wirte to them, but I don't know what that is.. all my thimbdrives are in fat
<c_lisp> I mean't portable
<c_lisp> harddrive
<c_lisp> not a usb stick
<c_lisp> but it connects to the usb
<valehru> Hey guys...does anyone know a good brute force password cracker in ubuntu?
<soundray> redDEADresolve: in /etc/fstab, add "noauto, users" to the options for the partition.
<c_lisp> brute force what valehru
<soundray> redDEADresolve: oops, I think you have to leave out the space after the comma.
<Kingsqueak> I like 'sudo vipw' myself
<redDEADresolve> ok im gonna try it
<Rasta> sup
<coz_> c_lisp, oh well if possible, just format them in fat that way you can share betwen windows and linux if that is your gola, if however, you are only on linux then definately format them in fat
<valehru> clisp, a rar file
<coz_> gole
<coz_> not gola
<coz_> goal not gole
<DjViper> valehru: bruteforcing is futile hehe
<Sir_Jerkface> yo yo Mik3
<HeathenDan> :p
<Alter-Ego> how do i tell how fast my processor is in ubuntu?  or what my video card is? is there a way to get a report so i can send it to someone?
<soundray> coz_: I disagree -- the best filesystem for sharing between Linux and Windows is ext3 (there is a good ext2 driver for Windows that will work) (c_lisp)
<c_lisp> fat not good for hug hardrives
<c_lisp> I thought
<HeathenDan> win may not read linux-created fat partitions
<pv2b> c_lisp: a thumbdrive is not a huge harddrive.
<GenNMX> Alter-Ego: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<c_lisp> yea I have that soundray to read linux drives :)
<coz_> soundray, well then you can explain that to c_lisp
<valehru> DjViper, i don't care, I've got a cluster, and I wouldnt mind checking it out to see how fast it gets it done...
<c_lisp> bad thing you don't always have admin privs so if you try to share on a friend pc
<ReconUnit415> Hello? I need some help. I just installed NeroLINUX and I try to access the .exe in filesystem, but it says I do not have premission.....infact everything I do in filesystem I don't have premission to do. Help please!!:(
<c_lisp> you might not be able to view ext3
<timo90> Here is my pate bin of me trying to install bemused http://pastebin.com/832388
<DjViper> valehru: rainbow tables.. google that ;)
<c_lisp> its not a thumb drive pv2b
<c_lisp> its a portable  harddrive
<c_lisp> 750gigs
<pv2b> c_lisp: oh, sorry, i thought you were still on that discussion,.
<timo90> Please try and help
<soundray> c_lisp: just boot your friend's from a DSL CD...
<ReconUnit415> please help
<c_lisp> DSL you mean a live cd?
<soundray> welch: did we scare you away?
<Roy> hello
<soundray> c_lisp: yes
<c_lisp> thats kinda of a hassle though
<ReconUnit415> ..
<Roy> does anybody can help whit the clok?
<c_lisp> I know theres a way I just have to find a tutorial I found it once but it was a while back
<c_lisp> thought somebody might already had there linux set up like that in here
<c_lisp> thanks though
<timo90>  ReconUnit415:hi
<Roy> i got my clock in 24 hours but i want it on am and pm
<DjViper> Roy: switch to 12 hour?
<Roy> yes
<DARKGuy> Alright, here goes nothing! o.o;
<soundray> Roy: right click on it, select Preferences
<Roy> ytes djviper
<Roy> yeah djviper
<timo90> ReconUnit415: could you please open a terminal and type sudo nautilus
<woro2006> hi how can I download the files on a web directory without visiting the index.html page
<redDEADresolve> soundray my sda1 file says this: # /dev/sda1
<redDEADresolve> UUID=082CC9522CC93C06 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Roy> but only appears 24 hour, unix hour, and internet hours
<ReconUnit415> ok
<timo90> then navigate to your file
<redDEADresolve> where do i add noauto,users
<soundray> redDEADresolve: instead of defaults
<ReconUnit415> ...
<timo90> done ?
<GenNMX> woro2006: To mass-download your porn, get Firefox and the DownThemAll or DownloadThemAll addon
<ReconUnit415> done
<Roy> how can i have 12 hours?
<corevette> soundray, from a while ago, what kind of partition do i make my second hard drive? like extended?
<timo90> can you edit the files now ?
<redDEADresolve> im just afraid to mess anything up, i delete defaults and add the line
<ReconUnit415> lets see
<woro2006> it displays the website
<HeathenDan> did someone say porn?
<soundray> corevette: if you only create one partition, make it a primary.
<woro2006> the website contains no links to files
<GenNMX> woro2006: As I said, DownThemAll addon for Firefox will do the trick.
<timo90> use then window that came up when you typed sudo nautilus
<Roy> hello can anybody help me with the 12 hours?
<rag> please help a good and little developer, admin and silly gnu/linux boy :)
<soundray> redDEADresolve: yes.
<ReconUnit415> ok I got it thnx
<redDEADresolve> soundray how about what comes after it?
<Roy> it just there are 24 hours an unix and internet hours
<rag> which package for restore /etc/inittab!
<soundray> redDEADresolve: leave as is
<ReconUnit415> now it just won't let me access it....lol
<timo90>  ReconUnit415:You welcome :)
<GenNMX> Roy: Linux is years ahead of Windows, so there might be a 4-year time difference ;)
<ReconUnit415> bye
<corevette> soundray, ext3?
<super> i dunno what to do i give up i have no idea what to do im stuck with my wifi card not working
<FFForever> ?
<soundray> corevette: yes
<FFForever> is there a google desktop replacement for ubuntu?
<ReconUnit415> afk
<redDEADresolve> soundray: sweet thanks
<super> lol
<super> no
<soundray> FFForever: you mean a search tool?
<soundray> !beagle | FFForever
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<FFForever> search, widget, etc
<GenNMX> FFForever: What's wrong with Firefox / Swiftfox?
<FFForever> i dont want it for firefox :)
<Roy> HEEELPME PLEEASE
<FFForever> i want the sidebar that toogle has but for linux :)
<soundray> Roy: I've told you what to do, what's the problem?
<Roy> i want my clock with 12 hours but just are 24 hours
<woro2006> GenNMX, it goes to index.html
<woro2006> index.html contains no links to the files
<woro2006> so download them all won't be able to do the job
<soundray> Roy: right click on it, select Preferences
<wilee85> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<rag> which package for restore /etc/inittab! please
<clearzen> ! cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<timo90> Roy:what do you mean ?
<FFForever> can i get a ubotu for my net?
<taladon> is there a way to convert a normal install of ubuntu to the low memory version without using a cd rom drive? my laptop cd drive is broke, but I've got normal Ubuntu installed and want to switch to the low mem version
<soundray> FFForever: you need to talk to cafuego
<tonyyarusso> FFForever: Sure - it's FLOSS code.  The base is called supybot - there's an Ubuntu package for it.
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Seveas manages it now, actually
<corevette> soundray, after i mounted it, how do i get to it?
<bruenig> taladon, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<soundray> tonyyarusso: oh, thanks for the update
<super> does anyone else have problems with there wifi?
<voidmage> good news! i get 5fps in ut2004!
<bruenig> taladon, do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop, then run those commands to remove ubuntu and kubuntu
<clearzen> Could someone help me use cvs to download a package from a repository??
<voidmage> any suggestions to make it faster?
<corevette> how do you access a mounted hard drive?
<super> anyone here using a laptop with a wifi card?
<bruenig> corvette, go to where the mountpoint is and browse away
<JoshJ> so, i have a problem: My parents want to be able to listen to music on Amazon.com ( http://tinyurl.com/ync7gd ) in Dapper.  It works for me in Edgy (the WMP version). What do I need to do in order to get this to work in Dapper?
<maxxism> super:  i have been trying to
<corevette> super, don't all laptops have wifi cards?
<JoshJ> !wifi
<snype> super-- yes
<soundray> corevette: if you've followed my instructions to the letter, it's under /mnt -- go to it via Places-Computer-Filesystem
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GenNMX> woro2006: The server forces you to go to index.html if it exists, so unless you have access besides HTTP protocol then not possible.
<corevette> soundray, its not there
<maxxism> I havent had any luck with the wireless in my G4 Powerbook
<super> ubuntu just hates my wifi card
<snype> i'm sorry- what kind?
<bruenig> JoshJ, mozilla-mplayer
<maxxism> I cant seem to get edgy to work in WPA2 mode.  I even followed a couple different tutorials on the net.
<super> cisco areonet 350
<voidmage> Anyone know how to make ut2004 get more than 5fps? (x800, using radeon drivers, trying to avoid fglrx if possible)
<soundray> corevette: enter 'mount' to check whether and where it's mounted. Look for the line that contains the device name.
<soundray> corevette: probably the last line
<JoshJ> bruenig: thanks, let me try that
<pv2b> maxxism: http://joona.kuori.org/ubuntu-powerbook/
<pv2b> oh. wpa2.
<Sir_Jerkface> super: what module are you using?
<maxxism> pv2b thank you
<pv2b> no idea about wpa2 working or not.
<Royito> ups sorry i get down
<corevette> soundray, /dev/hdb1 on /mnt type ext3 (rw)
<Sir_Jerkface> can someone PLEASE look at this and at least let me know if solving it is feasible (http://pastebin.com/832234)
<Royito> hello
<clearzen> do I need to set CVSROOT to download a package using CVS??
<soundray> corevette: try a 'ls /mnt' -- it should say 'lost+found'
<bruenig> !hi | Royito
<ubotu> Royito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<corevette> soundray yeah it does....but how do i put stuff on the drive?
<Royito> i can put my clock in 12 hours and i dont know why
<pv2b> i'm on a ppc mac. has anyone installed and booted ubuntu on an ipod used as an external hard drive? anything special i need to consider?
<bruenig> Royito, right click on the clock, select properties, then you should be able to select 12 hour
<bruenig> Royito, it might say AM/PM, that is the same
<soundray> corevette: create a directory for everyone to read and write: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/music ; chmod 777 /mnt/music', then you can move stuff into it
<Sir_Jerkface> clearzen: i don't believe so
<soundray> corevette: 'music' is an example (hope that's obvious)
<Royito> hello bruening
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Royito> but im not able to change to am/pm or 12 hours because in the options it doent appears
<FFForever> will beryl work well on my 700mhz amd mobile in my Compaq Presario V2000?
<Royito> hoo hello obutu
<bruenig> FFForever, I am going to say no, you can check #ubuntu-xgl
<soundray> FFForever: it depends on the graphics card more than the CPU. But I'd say it's unlikely
<FFForever> its an ATI XPRESS
<bruenig> well yeah if the graphics card has beastly memory, then it would probably be ok
<Royito> im not able to change to 12 hours in preferences not appears
<JoshJ> bruenig , thanks, my parents are on linux because windows broke ;[
<bruenig> JoshJ, me too
<JoshJ> my dad's like "well this isn't user friendly so i'm going to get windows on my next computer"
<JoshJ> -_-
<JoshJ> hopefully now that it's working they'll reconsider
<Royito> it appears jut 24 UNIX and internet hours
<Royito> show seconds
<Royito> show date
<Royito> and use UTC
<bruenig> show AM/PM should be there. I am on xubuntu. I forgot what the ubuntu clock dialog looked like
<Royito> 24 hours, UNIX hours Internet hour
<bruenig> what does internet hour do
<JoshJ> internet time perhaps?
<FFForever> whats the diffrence from begal and locate?
<Rasta> someone knows if theres an ubuntu app that works like the windows active desktop?
<kitche> it probably syncs to a server bruenig
<Royito> internet hours it  @145
<bruenig> kitche, yes I assumed :), I meant the format
<JoshJ> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_time
<JoshJ> very odd format
<JoshJ> "beats"
<JoshJ> er, wrong link
<JoshJ> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time
<Royito> UNIX its  1164621819
<Royito> and 24 its 22:30
<bruenig> Unix just counts up from 0 in seconds until the next day
<NigelS> bruenig: Unix is counting from 1970 :)
<Royito> but nothing at all about 12 hours or AM/PM
<jadams> I use the Gnome 'Full Screen' mode all the time (have it mapped to ctrl-shift-f), and there are some apps (gvim, for instance) that I'd /always/ like to start fullscreen.  Is there a way to set this in gconf perhaps?
<bruenig> Is it, I thought it refreshed
<NigelS> 01/01/1970, the beginning of the unix epoch, you'll be saying next that you never had billion second party
<Royito> how could i change it  :'-(
<soundray> jadams: if you can't find another way, devilspie will help
<soundray> !devilspie | jadams
<ubotu> jadams: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<jadams> thanks
<jadams> that'll be a boon of its own merit
<soundray> Royito: what language have you set?
<Royito> esp
<Royito> im from venezuela
<bruenig> billion second party, lol
<plesnivyjano> hello, i try to set up samba but there is no /etc/samba/smbpasswd file with stored users...is it normal ???
<Royito> but i want tha chavez go to hell
<Royito> hahaaha
<soundray> Royito: this isn't the place for political outbursts
<Royito> daaamn chavez
<DewBoy3d> good evening all
<bruenig> huge chavez = great
<bruenig> hugo*
<super> OMG
<Royito> ok soundray
<soundray> Royito: if you set your language to English, you will probably get the am/pm option
<bruenig> I always buy citgo because I know it goes to him
<super> i fixed my wifi card
<super> you wont belive this
<super> it wont work unless u give the network a name
<Royito> hahaha saut up bruenig hahaha
<super> cause i left the ssid empty it wouldnt work
<bruenig> he thinks I am joking...
<Royito> but in english?
<sn9> super: were you trying to create a network, or log onto one?
<soundray> super: that's kind of obvious, isn't it? How else would you distinguish different wireless networks in the same area?
<plesnivyjano> i try to set up samba but there is no /etc/samba/smbpasswd file with stored users...is it normal ???
<c_lisp> whats a program like front page for linux?
<timo90>  g++ - o bemusedlinuxserver -I/usr/include/xmms -I./ (LIB) `gtk-config --libs --cflags`- fpermissive main.cpp BemusedServerDlg.cpp
<timo90> /bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<timo90> whats that all about
<Royito> but... im from venezuela man i can noty have this in english nhahaha
<soundray> c_lisp: screem, nvu, bluefish
<super> juse log into one
<Royito> but well just for try
<sn9> super: then you could have set the network name to the word "any"
<c_lisp> thanks
<super> oh
<super> if i put any will it auto join one
<RaiderX> LMAO http://bash.org/?652425
<sn9> super: but yeah, a blank means no network at all
<timo90> what does  "/bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected" mean ?
<super> oh right
<c_lisp> thanks
<super> my bad :P
<super> i knew it would be something stupid on my part
<sn9> super: whatever one you entered it will autojoin next time anyway
<snype> i love cedega
<FFForever> cedega?
<snype> yeah
<Royito> mmm ok do i have to reboot to see the change of languaje?
<Royito> lang?
<sn9> super: if "any" was what you entered, it will autojoin whatever one it sees first every time
<super> ...
<snype> cedega lets u install windows games on linux
<super> I HAVE INTERNETS!!!!! FINNALLY!
<Royito> helllos
<snype> nice. gj
<timo90> what does  /bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected mean ?
<wasp_ems> hello anyone know how to change sessions and start up options?
<super> after a month of worry its cause i didnt a enter a bloody text field
<Royito> soundray
<snype> i take my driver's license test tomrrow...
<monokrome> timo90: Means you have a "(" somewhere that you shouldn't.
<super> i dont belive it
<Royito> i've already change the languaje
<Karger1978> hello
<snype> hey
<soundray> timo90: that you should change the symlink to change to /bin/bash instead of /bin/dash ;)
<Royito> do i have to reboot to see the efect?
* super wipes a tear from his eye
<bobbie__4> Hi Karger1978
<soundray> Royito: no, only log out and back in
<Royito> to see the change?
<Royito> ok
<super> now to fill my linux laptop with crap and games
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak, hiiiiii.. can u help me man ?
<snype> super-- YES!
<snype> super- what kind of laptop u using?
<ryanakca> what do I put in /etc/hosts.(allow/deny) to block all services from the outside except ssh, http and https?
<soundray> timo90: sry s/change to/point to/
<super> some packard bell
<Karger1978> Hey has anyone ever ran into the issue where they cannot view phtml pages with firefox?  I installed apache2 mysqlserver and php5
<snype> lol nice
<super> its caperble of running ut2003
<super> ish
<snype> nice
<eg_linux> can anyone help me to mount vfat partition,s ?
<wasp_ems> hello anyone know how to change sessions and start up options?
<snype> im installing counter-strike on mine right now
<super> do i need a firewall?
<maurox> ryanakca: you should use a firewall
<soundray> ryanakca: you can't do that with the hosts.* files. The hint is in the name.
<fourat> anyone can suggest me a site referencing good 3d games ?
<snype> super- not really
<ryanakca> maurox: I've been threw the whole iptables thing...
<super> onrpg.com all free games
<snype> onrpg.com nice
<super> what about a antivirus?
<snype> not really man
<super> sweet
<ryanakca> maurox: unless you have an easy way to fix it... :D
<tonyyarusso> !virus | super
<super> and any adware?
<ubotu> super: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Leo2> nice been here to know more about my ubuntu
<snype> sweet
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | super
<snype> i like ubuntu
<ubotu> super: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<FFForever> what are some good games for linux?
<timo90> soundray:what file do i edit ,im trying to install an bemused application
<Roy> yeah it change le languaje and the time too
<soundray> FFForever: planetpenguin-racer ;)
<tonyyarusso> !games | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<super> shall i just leave the firewall as it is?
<Leo2> How to see my startup programe like chkconfig list ?
<sn9> super: you don't really need a firewall, but if you want one, you can install Firestarter using the Synaptic Package Manager, or just Add/Remove Programs
<tonyyarusso> super: most likely, unless you have a reason to do otherwise
<ryanakca> how do I block all services from the outside except ssh, http and https? I've been messing around with iptables all day with no success... Firestarter and Guarddog are not what I'm looking for. Any suggestions?
<tonyyarusso> sn9: He already has one - it's in the kernel by default.  Firestarter is just a graphical frontend for editing the firewall configuration
<FFForever> !ffforever | ffforever
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffforever - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> timo90: see if 'ls -l /bin/sh' says that it points to /bin/dash. If it does, enter 'cd /bin ; sudo ln -sf bash sh'. Then try again
<Roy> now i have 12 hours at the clock but.... all its in english hahaha just that im in venezuela and i speak more espanish that english
<sn9> tonyyarusso: yeah, but it's off by default
<super> not really i just want to do my homework, look at tities, type random crap to my girlfriend and play quake an awful lot
<tonyyarusso> sn9: No...
<ryanakca> sn9: not off, just doesn't have any rules in it
<Leo2> can anyone tell me how to do on ubuntu like 'chkconfig list '?
<wasp_ems> hello anyone know how to change sessions and start up options?
<sn9> ryanakca: same thing
<timo90> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2006-11-08 16:12 /bin/sh -> dash
<ryanakca> tonyyarusso: right?
<tonyyarusso> ryanakca: It should be no open ports by default
<sn9> i always refer to "sudo iptables -F" as "turning off the firewall"
<ryanakca> yeah
<Leo2> what = 'chkconfig list ' on ubuntu?
<sn9> Leo2: man update-rc.d
<Roy> hey?
<timo90> soundray:it now says /bin/sh
<Leo2> sn9 : But i can not find list option
<plesnivyjano> does anyone know why there is no smbpasswd file in /etc/samba ???
<Roy> that will mean that the 12 hours it just are  for english languaje?
<Leo2> update-rc.d how to list?
<soundray> plesnivyjano: you're expected to create one (shock, horror!)
<Leo2> not only add and remove
<fourat> anyone can suggest me a site referencing good 3d games ?
<Roy> what you think soudray?
<soundray> Leo2: use bum
<soundray> !bum | Leo2
<ubotu> Leo2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<timo90> soundray:
<soundray> Roy: exactly
<Roy> mmmm
<Leo2> Thank you
<Roy>  :-S
<plesnivyjano> soundray heh why that sarcasm...iam not sure but i`ll try
<soundray> plesnivyjano: just for fun (scnr)
<timo90> soundray: /bin/sh: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<snype> anyone ever play "true-combat"
<Karger1978> anyone ever used phpmyadmin
<Roy> im goin to espain languaje and mmmm will be at 24 hours mmmm bad very bad...
<sn9> Roy: if you chose English during installation, and want a different language, System -> Administration -> Language Support
<soundray> timo90: okay, it wasn't dash's fault. Something is wrong with the script code.
<dsl9477> anyone plz  a command to make a screenshot
<soundray> dsl9477: xwd >screenshot.xwd
<tonyyarusso> dsl9477: import or xwd
<dsl9477> ty
<shooters> Karger1978: yes, I've used it
<timo90> soundray:how do i get my dash back to the way it was then
<Roy> yeah soundray but that its not the idea of been changin the languaje at any moment mmm  >:-(
<soundray> timo90: 'cd /bin ; sudo ln -sf dash sh'
<sephiron> anyone here use amd athlon fx?
<Roy> i know tha the fuckin chavez with his revolution ok mmm but the time?
<soundray> timo90: but remember those commands, you may well run into that trouble again.
<LjL> !language | roy
<ubotu> roy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<administrator`> LjL: Error: "language" is not a valid command.
<plesnivyjano> soundray but i already have 1 working user so it has to be stored somewhere.. and smbpasswd still non existatn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialup-4.91.110.18.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
<Roy> or ... maibe he just change that too hahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kika> how do i add a locale in edgy eft?
<Roy> sorry
<fourat> Roy, respect please
<cb> my spacebar won't work with gnome (but does fine in KDE).  Where can I go to find out how to fix it?
<fourat> kika, dpkg-reconfigure locale ?
<timo90> soundray:thanks
<Kingsqueak> I wouldn't bother with two machines unless you really need another one
<Kingsqueak> wrong win
<Roy> sorry ok ok sorry
<valehru> DjViper, thanks for the rainbow trick....did the job perfectly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*4.91.110.18.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<Roy> it wasnt my intention to make any ofence to nobody just kiding
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dialup-4.91.110.18.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kika> fourati, does that mean i keep current locale and add another option?
<voidmage> Anyone know how to make ut2004 get more than 5fps? (x800, using radeon drivers, trying to avoid fglrx if possible)
<fourat> kika, you'll get a checkbox menu were you'll choose your locales
<kika> fourati, thanks
<fourat> voidmage, why you're trying to avoid it
<ryanakca> how do I block all services from the outside except ssh, http and https? I've been messing around with iptables all day with no success... Firestarter and Guarddog are not what I'm looking for. Any suggestions?
<sn9> voidmage: the radeon drivers don't support x800 afaik
<soundray> voidmage: with an NVidia card. I'm serious, I went down that route :-(
<GenNMX> ryanakca: Try qtables.radom.org
<fourat> ryanakca, got familiar with iptables and security policies ?
<ryanakca> fourat: kindof
<ryanakca> GenNMX: kk
<ryanakca> ty
<voidmage> i can get the radeon drivers to run ut2004, i can even run beryl with the radeon drivers
<ryanakca> fourat: why?
<voidmage> i just can't get any decent speed more than 5-15 fps out of it
<dsl9477> ive done xwd and now i have this screenshot.xwd in my homefolder, whats next?
<fourat> ryanakca, to see if you can build your own iptables file
<ryanakca> not that good yet...
<crxyem> anyone here familiar with slax ??
<ryanakca> well, I manually inserted each rule... I guess just add #!/usr/sh at the top of a file, put in those iptables lines, and then chmod +x it?
<soundray> dsl9477: 'mogrify -format png screenshot.xwd' (needs imagemagick)
<sn9> crxyem: i am, a bit
<wilee85> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsl9477> aha, wonderfull ty
<crxyem> mind a question??
<tonyyarusso> soundray: mogrify?  Please please please say it goes boink!
<soundray> tonyyarusso: sorry, I didn't say *trans*mogrify ;)
<tonyyarusso> bah
<sn9> crxyem: no guarantee i'll know the answer
<wilee85> anyone know how to make something automattically start as a service when the computer starts?
<mborohov> why is beryl so beautiful?
<soundray> tonyyarusso: but the name is, in fact, Watterson-inspired :)
<mborohov> i cant get over it
<mborohov> lol
<timo90> wilee85: yes
<sn9> !bum | wilee85
<ubotu> wilee85: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<soundray> wilee85: run it from /etc/rc.local
<alpha255> wilee85: system meun -> admin-> sevices
<alpha255> ?
<crxyem> I've got slax running as a bootable usbkey, if I modify kde in anyway, nect time I boot I loose my config. any ideas how to save a session
<wilee85> tim__b, you were amazingly helpful...
<tonyyarusso> crxyem: Maybe in a slax channel?
<JairunCaloth> I'm thinking about going wireless on my home network. Does anyone have and suggestions on hardware for my Xubuntu Edgy box?
<crxyem> I've tried but that place is dead, no one around for hours on end
<timo90> what is hard disk tuning
<dsl9477> hm didnt work
<FunnyLookinHat> JairunCaloth, avoid broadcomm based chipsets...   intel is best
<dsl9477> mogrify...
<sn9> crxyem: that kind of stuff is in your home folder. unfortunately, i don't remember how to save a home folder in slax
<c_lisp> lstanbul
<soundray> wilee85: four answers, and you choose to comment on the one that wasn't helpful. Why not just 'thanks, channel!'
<c_lisp> records slow and choppy is there another session recorder program?
<soundray> dsl9477: install imagemagick
<wilee85> soundray, I just thought it was funny he said yes.
<mike-digiport-> I have a switch connected to my serial port, how can I access thsi device so I can send I/O to it with python?
<crxyem> I'm using a iwp2200, w/ ndiswrapper, wpa_supplicant, no issues really, and I also have a broadcom card comfigred on my second laptp
<dsl9477> apt-get imagemagic?
<soundray> dsl9477: 'sudo apt-get install imagemagick' (note the spelling)
<dsl9477> ah oke ty
* Pelo is getting sort of decent at manualy editing skins to match his theme
<JairunCaloth> is there anything that runs native?
<crxyem> sn9 I know it's in the home folder, but changes don't seem to get commited to disk, well I'll see if I can find some more info in there forums
<JairunCaloth> for wireless
<crxyem> maybe an atheos chipset card
<rpereira> Hi, someone knows when madwifi-ng will become default in Ubuntu?
<crxyem> if your not usiing wpa, you should really have no problems with a intel card
<Hobbsee> rpereira: it's already in linux-restricted-modules
<wilee85> but thanks a lot to everyone who helped. especially soundray
<JairunCaloth> what is wpa?
<soundray> JairunCaloth: most of the well-supported chipsets are sold out now. Best chance is with a Ralink chipset, or Intel
<sn9> JairunCaloth: most wireless chipsets can run native, except inprocomm
<alpha255> anyone else had a heck of a time with the xorg.conf file after installing the nvidia drivers?
<soundray> wilee85: now I'm happy again ;)
<alpha255> I had to create it from scratch almost
<alpha255> on Edgy
<SurfnKid> so whats up doc?
<alpha255> the generated file had pointers to the wrong font path, video card and monitor
<rpereira> Hobsee: But the madwifi in restriced modules are form madwifi and not madwifi-ng...
<crxyem> wpa is an encryption method for wireless networks
<mike-digiport->  I have a switch connected to my serial port for console, how can I access thsi device so I can send I/O to it with python?
<sn9> JairunCaloth: zydas is the cheapest, and very well supported. ralink is second-cheapest, and the drivers are in a state of flux
<alpha255> wpa2 seem better though?
<alpha255> right?
<Karger1978> anyone ever setup apache2 and phpmyadmin on ubuntu?
<Alter-Ego>  /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<Alter-Ego> i get this error when booting up from a cold start
<crxyem> wpa2 is a newer method but I'm unaware of any like wpa_supplicant to connect to such an encrypted AP
<JairunCaloth> The wireless router shouldn't make much of a difference to linux should it?
<JairunCaloth> and what is wpa?
<crxyem> the router no, but the encyption yes
<ouroboros> Hello all!  I'm trying to get a Logitech Quickcam Fusion working.  The UVC page says it's supported, and the driver compiled fine... still no video from the camera... anyone?  :)
<crxyem> most people use wep, which is crackable in hours. wpa a little bit longer to crack
<soundray> sn9: never heard zydas - do they come in USB cards?
<Roy> does anibody knows the KIBA DOCK?
<sn9> JairunCaloth: the router only makes a difference if connected by usb
<sn9> soundray: those are usb-only
<ryanakca> GenNMX: I wonder why I never found out about quicktables earlier... I was trying to do something manually all day that only took about 5 minutes with it...
<JairunCaloth> linux dosn't support wpa?
<sn9> JairunCaloth: it does, but not with every chipset
<Pelo> ryanakca,  didnT' I give you a link many many hours ago ?
<JairunCaloth> sn: ah
<ryanakca> Pelo: don't think so...
<Pelo> I know I gave it to someone
<Pelo> nvm
<soundray> sn9: have you got a make&model name handy?
<ryanakca> Pelo: you might've and then I lost it... or I missed it... or it got lost when my system went crash...
<ryanakca> Pelo: or you might've given it to someone else :)
<zelda276> please tell your dad linux is not windows and does not aspire to be so
<Pelo> ryanakca,  who ever it was said thanks, but it might have been someone else, I just find it odd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<CoRnJuLiOx> can anyone help me get my printer working? it prints the test page, but it won't print from openoffice
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*4.91.104.109.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<sn9> soundray: there are very many. around here, there's a $10 one from AirLink101. don't remember the model#
* administrator_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (User terminated!)
<Pelo> cornell,  are you sure it is properly selected in OO ?
<weallone> and dvd and streaming does not work on linux, guess I have to get a real OS like Mac OS X
<soundray> sn9: thanks, I'll have a look
<CoRnJuLiOx> Pelo: i hit printer settings, and the only printer there is 'generic printer'
<sn9> weallone: it's even worse under osx -- i tried
<CoRnJuLiOx> its a Canon Pixma MP500
<soundray> sn9: fell into the trap of buying unsupported new hardware versions of previously supported nics twice...
<Pelo> CoRnJuLiOx,  and the printer appears in the printer windows in  system > admin > printers ?
<crxyem> Jairun: not all wireless cards support wpa
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *supybot*!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *supybot*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *supybot*!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<alpha255> anyone have beryl working on their nvidia card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*4.91.110.18.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*4.91.104.109.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<soundray> CoRnJuLiOx: Canon has poor Linux support at the moment. Turboprint drivers work for me.
<DarkMageZ> alpha255, please see #beryl :P
<alpha255> DarkMageZ: ok
<amileft> how to know the path of a link
<alpha255> soundray: my hp 6210 all in one works pretty well
<alpha255> at least the printing part
<alpha255> haven't tried the sane driver to see if scanning works
<amileft> how to know the long ath of a link.
<amileft> long path of a link
<JairunCaloth> how do you find out the chipset of a wireless card?
<amileft> i can not see the full path of a ln file
<soundray> CoRnJuLiOx: the entry for your printer on linuxprinting.org sounds optimistic, though.
<JoshJ> speaking of printers. my parents have a lexmark X73, supposedly works with the driver, doesn't :(
<JoshJ> the scanner works, printer doesn't
<amileft> the property is /usr/ddfdfd/..... I need to know full path . How
<amileft> I right click the ln file and want to know the path of it
<amileft> but i faild
<amileft> can i know a ln file's real location?
<Roy> mmm speakin ok ani class of peripheric
<amileft> even the path is long. how to know it
<Roy> how can configurate mi web cam?
<walden2> hey people. i've recently installed edgy. i changed my screen resolution to 1024x768 at 75 hz. but when i reboot, it gets all messed up, i go again into the resolution thing and it si set at 100 hz. what can i do to get the resolution i want?
<amileft> i put a link on my Desktop but I want to know where to find it
<alpha255> walden2: is there  a checkbox that you can check?
<alpha255> on
<Roy> it seem so ugli and i can not use the options brigtness or contrats or saturation, hue etc.. because it doesn work at all
<Pelo> amileft,  my guess is the link on your desktop will be located on your desktop
<JoshJ> amileft: right click on it and hit properties
<JoshJ> somewhere in there it will show you where the link goes
<walden2> yes it is. is something like "use as default for this machine"
<amileft> the real path is long so it is replace with ...
<amileft> properties can not see full path
<walden2> should i check that?
<alpha255> walden2: did yo check it before closing the dialog box?
<walden2> i guess not
<amileft> it is a link
<Pelo> amileft, copy paste the path to gedit,  ... will probably be replaced with the proper txt
<madman91> amileft: yea.. ls -l THELINKFILE
<amileft> i will try
<madman91> amileft: i think that works
<madman91> amileft: try .. ls -l thelinkedfile
<amileft> thank you
<amileft> ok
<walden2> i will try it. give a couple of minutes
<amileft> Yes ls -l works
<amileft> madman91
<amileft> I do not know how to chat with you
<madman91> amileft: ?
<amileft> click on the name seems do not work
<Moosejaw> hi all
<decode> i got a question. I just downloaded firefox-2.0.tar.gz, how do i install it?
<amileft> Xchat my first use
<sn9> amileft: try right-click
<madman91> amileft: double click my name on the right
<nayru> hello, how do I get to the repositories in ubuntu
<shooters> nayru: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Moosejaw> i am trying to install ndiswrapper but it continues to say E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<amileft> should i chose open a window?
<Moosejaw> i updated the source lists...
<Moosejaw> but still nothing
<Moosejaw> what am i doing wrong?
<Moosejaw> the repositories should all have ndiswrapper
<sn9> Moosejaw: are you perhaps on 64-bit ubuntu?
<walden2> ok. it seems to work. but i cant change the login screen resolution
<P2K> im new to xchat, any know of a setting to tunr off join/quit msgs ?
<decode> i got a question. I just downloaded firefox-2.0.tar.gz, how do i install it?
<JairunCaloth> how can I tell what the chipset of a wireless card is?
<P2K> *turn
<amileft> I do not want to open new window
<sn9> P2K: right-click the channel name
<amileft> how to makes your name in front of my word
<shooters> decode: edgy?
<Nameeater> I would at a guess that it is the variable irc_who_join so try /set irc_who_join 0
<alpha255> must be dapper
<Nameeater> at a guess say*
<decode> im pretty sure
<Moosejaw> can someone help me with ndiswrapper??/
<sn9> Nameeater: that's something else entirely
<amileft> I like here. but i do not know how to use the Xchat
<CoRnJuLiOx> i can't ftp:// in firefox, can i.
<P2K> i see * Save Transcript, leave, close, auto-join, find and bans...
<alpha255> CoRnJuLiOx: sure
<Moosejaw> when i installed other things it found the files fine on the net...and it wont do the same with ndiswrapper
<Nameeater> sn9: bummer ;)
<alpha255> CoRnJuLiOx: just no uploads
<amileft> it seems i need to copy your name to let it show i am chat with you
<madman91> amileft: no
<sn9> P2K: do you see the channel name ("#ubuntu")?
<CoRnJuLiOx> alpha255: thansk
<madman91> amileft: type .. mad .. then press TAB
<CoRnJuLiOx> thanks*
<madman91> it will finish the name
<shooters> decode: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<P2K> yup, and i right-clicked on it
<madman91> amileft: type in the first 3 letters.. or so .. then press TAB and it will finish the name
<alpha255> what's the preferred ftp client in edgy?
<alpha255> gftp?
<hikenboot> hello all-- i asked this earlier looking for different answers ..my nic cards start numbered from eth1 to eth2 eth0 doesnt show up even with ifconfig -a any ideas why?
<amileft> madalin,
<madman91> alpha255: i use gftp.. its great
<madman91> alpha255: i dont think there is a prefferred ftp client..
<bobby> hi i am just hanging
<amileft> madalin,  it works
<alpha255> madman91: ok
<alpha255> thns
<madman91> alpha255: np
<amileft> madman91,  i use Tab and it is a sign ',' not ' :'
<madman91> amileft: when there is two people with mad .. it will complete both,,, so press tab until you get the one you want
<madman91> amileft: you can change that
<Nameeater>  /set irc_conf_mode 1 but you have to rejoin your channels to make it work ^^
<shooters> decode: did it work?
<amileft> is it same?
<decode> no
<shooters> goto http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox and download the script and execute it
<madman91> amileft: you can change it in ... settings.. prefernces... input box
<amileft> madman91, is it is same use , or : for you ?
<shooters> it will download the tarball and install it
<madman91> amileft: its the same thing..
<CoRnJuLiOx> what exactly is turboprint?
<bobby> i install e16 on dapper ,where do i find instruction on how to
<amileft> madman91,  Thank your very much.
<madman91> amileft: your welcome.. you can change it if you want.. i prefer : not ,
<amileft> madman91,  How can I keep contact with you
<madman91> amileft: well .. im in here every so often... you can see if im on
<shooters> bobby: on how to what?
<bobby> config e16
<madman91> amileft: if not.. you can use AIM , MSN, or YAHOO messenger
<amileft> madman91,  wich one you perfer? AIM
<madman91> amileft: AIM is fine
<shooters> bobby: did you install through deb/synaptic or through tarball?
<alpha255> gaim works for me :)
<amileft> madman91,  AIM has linux version?
<madman91> amileft: yes.. but you should use gaim or kopete...
<madman91> amileft: do you have gnome ?
<amileft> madman91,  I have gaim
<bobby> sysnaptic it's up on running ,i would like to try of the eyecandy
<madman91> amileft: open up gaim.. and setup a user account for AIM
<amileft> my msn is amileft@hotmail.com
<madman91> amileft: for msn messenger?
<amileft> do you use often?
<madman91> amileft: yea
<amileft> madman91,  can you add me?
<madman91> amileft: yea h/o
<amileft> madman91,  I am on my Gaim and run my MSN
<sn9> madman91: yahoo has a linux version, but for aim, you have to use something like gaim or kopete
<madman91> sn9: i didnt ask.. it was amileft .. but aim has a linux version too
<sn9> madman91: i just checked a few weeks ago, and they didn't
<NDPowerBook> http://www.engadget.com/2006/11/24/more-wiimote-related-damage-just-in-time-for-the-holidays/
<NDPowerBook> Ooops wrong channel
<CoRnJuLiOx> wow
<shooters> bobby: http://www.enlightenment.org/
<bobby> shooter : i tried the wiki not a lot of help
<doobit> I need help to NOT shop
<Raptor316> is enlightenment still around?
<pianoboy3333> Raptor316: yep
<pianoboy3333> enlightenment.org I think
<sn9> bobby: sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<alpha255> e is pretty cool eye candy
<Raptor316> man I havent thought about enlightenment in a long time
<jbroome> alpha255: yeah, but it makes me grit my teeth
<alpha255> jbroome: why?
<doobit> There's a whole distro based on it. http://www.elivecd.org/
<bobby> i have e16 install and working ,i need to config some of the cool features
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know if there is any kind of Parental Control software (free or cheap) for Ubuntu?
<alpha255> squid in front of the box :)
<alpha255> proxy server that can limit content
<Raptor316> thanks for the link doobit
<madman91> Megaqwerty: .. i am not being snooty :) .. but you can probably google research it
<alpha255> maybe it should be rnamed  to calimari(sp) ;)
<jbroome> i think dansguardian is the program/plugin that filters the nasty stuff
<mborohov> so i figured something out now
<mborohov> the reason my sound wasnt working earlier
<sn9> Megaqwerty: there are several types of such software, but in nearly all cases the software pkg that would do the best job is one called "squid"
<Megaqwerty> madman91: no, I have been doing that for a while, the closest I came was Ubuntu Christian Edition, which claimed to have it, but I don't want to get that.
<mborohov> for some reason, at first i dont have permission to use it
<jbroome> calamaris - log analyzer for Squid or Oops proxy log files
<mborohov> but if i go:
<Megaqwerty> thank you for all of your help!
<mborohov> sudo aplay
<nayru> Hi, Im having trouble installing w32codecs...can anyone help?
<mborohov> and kill it, i can use it as my normal user without a problem
<JoshJ> how... odd
<JoshJ> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<madman91> Megaqwerty: im just saying.. for easier problems.. google is the faster answer... im not saying anything.. just adding to the possible list of things to ttry
<nayru> thanx
<ryanakca> why is it that when I commit something to my local svn, the files get changed to ryan:ryan instead of remaning www-data:subversion? ( 4.0K -rwxrwx--- 1 ryan ryan 6 2006-11-24 22:36 /var/svn-repos/myproject/db/current        vs.       4.0K -rwxrwx--- 1 web-data subversion 6 2006-11-24 22:36 /var/svn-repos/myproject/db/current )... it needs to have www-data:subversion so that websvn works
<Megaqwerty> madman91: I know, and I'm saying, that that is always what I try first.
<sn9> Megaqwerty: the only difference between the christian edition and regular ubuntu, to my knowledge, is that in one, gnome-sword is preinstalled, and in the other, you install it from a menu
<mborohov> sorry about that, did i miss much?
<alpha255> ryanakca: maybe set the user bit on that directory?
<madman91> Megaqwerty: well.. good luck with your problem
<JoshJ> mborohov: no
<Megaqwerty> lol, thanks
<mborohov> but yeah, its almost the sound needs to be accessed by root FIRST before being accessed by a regular user
<mborohov> any ideas?
<JoshJ> was going to tell you that you could chmod (or maybe chown it)
<ryanakca> alpha255: 4.0K drwxrwx--- 5 www-data subversion 4.0K 2006-11-24 22:36 db           ?
<JoshJ> chmod it to be read-executable by anyone i guess
<ortega10> i need a good bittorrent client other than azureus, any ideas?
<mborohov> JoshJ: chmod what?
<JoshJ> uh, whatever the thing is you were killing
<JoshJ> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<mborohov> aplay?
<Nameeater> bittornado
<mborohov> well, i mean...it CAN be run by anyone, but only after its been run by root once first
<JoshJ> that's odd
<JoshJ> i assume it's /usr/bin/aplay ?
<mborohov> and its a+x right now
<mborohov> yeah
<JoshJ> hrm
<alpha255> ryanakca: g+s for that directory
<sn9> ortega10: the other one that even comes close to azureus is windows-only
<alpha255> manybe
<JoshJ> how odd
<mborohov> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 97110 2006-11-24 19:02 aplay
<P2K> you dont like azureus ?
<JoshJ> shouldn't that last x be xr?
<ortega10> sn9: well azureus is crashy and takes too much resources so i've decided to leave it
<agent> is there a manual/tutorial for including *.mo files in a deb?
<ryanakca> alpha255: sudo chown g+s -R /var/svn-repos/myproject/ ?
<ortega10> sn9: i tried transmission and liked it, but i've read it's banned in many trackers
<digitalhav0c> i hate azureus
<digitalhav0c> azureus
<sn9> ortega10: you can try gnome-torrent, but you'll probably come right back
<ortega10> digitalhav0c: what do you suggest then
<digitalhav0c> its a memory hog
<P2K> im not having any issues with azureus, but my klibido is crashing every so often, hehe
<digitalhav0c> Utorrent all the way
<alpha255> ryanakca: test it out first, but something like that might work
<ryanakca> alpha255: or sudo chmod g+s -R /var/svn-repos/myproject/ ?
<digitalhav0c> through wine
<ortega10> sn9: gnome-torrent is too simple, i can't even download two torrents at the same time
<digitalhav0c> ;)
<mborohov> JoshJ: what are your perms on it?
<JoshJ> dunno, let me check
<ortega10> digitalhav0c: thanks but no way i'm gonna use a non-free-software windows client  :)
<ortega10> *windows-only
<digitalhav0c> utorrent is free
<ortega10> digitalhav0c: i said free software
<digitalhav0c> wine is open source
<JoshJ> !wine
<ortega10> digitalhav0c: not free as in beer
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<JoshJ> hrm
<JoshJ> WINE isn't Free?
<Raptor316> utorrent is pretty sweet
<ortega10> JoshJ: wine is
<P2K> !klibido
<ubotu> klibido: usenet binary grabber for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 411 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<ortega10> JoshJ: but he said utorrent
<JoshJ> ah
<TraceGreen> Hello, my sound card is 8086:27d8 and driver is snd-hda-intel, but no sound at all! alsamixier can just see pcm
<digitalhav0c> its open source
<digitalhav0c> not free two different things
<JoshJ> grr, what's the command for checking the permissions in a terminal?
<digitalhav0c> utorrent if free as in beer
<digitalhav0c> im actually drinking one
<digitalhav0c> now
<sn9> JoshJ: ls -l
<ortega10> digitalhav0c: not free in the sense of free software
<mborohov> JoshJ: ls -l /usr/bin/aplay
<JoshJ> hrm
<JoshJ> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 47704 2006-07-30 21:51 aplay
<ortega10> digitalhav0c: so i'd rather pass on it unless i couldn't find any other alternatives
<mborohov> so, same
<JoshJ> yeah
<JoshJ> odd
<ortega10> digitalhav0c: right now i'm pretty happy with transmission
<mborohov> anyone else have any ideas?
<digitalhav0c> try it
<vik> How can I create a user that has no password?
<doobit> I have been having a hard time setting bittorrent to seed, though it downloads great,
<P2K> are there any other usenet grabber with GUI aside form klibido that are any good ?
<alpha255> vik: why?
<vik> To create a user 'off' that will shut down the computer immediately; its for a print server laptop which a dead monitor. So no securtiy issues
<Megaqwerty> To everybody who helped me figure out how to get Parental Control for linux, thank you once again, I have found a software "Dansguardian" which is a graphical front-end for squid, and will help me greatly in persuading my father to allow my sister to have linux.
<doobit> Ubuntu CE has DansGuardian included
<alpha255> vik: ahh ok
<Megaqwerty> doobit: I just realized that.
<digitalhav0c> yedoobit
<sn9> Megaqwerty: i was about to mention dansguardian, but it does limit what squid can do
<digitalhav0c> doobit are you behind a router?
<ortega10> so no one knows a good bittorrent client for ubuntu other than azureus?
<Megaqwerty> sn9: how so?
<JoshJ> i think you just remove the password in /etc/passwd or something like that, i'm sure there's a guide somewhere
<Megaqwerty> ortega10: there is freeloader, and Ktorrent
<doobit> Yes. I have a router, but the firewall is turned off
<digitalhav0c> ortega10, i use deluge some time
<digitalhav0c> s
<Megaqwerty> ortega10: and bittorrent
<vik> I have done it previously by removing the second field in /etc/passwd, but no longer seems to work
<user-land> ktorrent, but it is buggy, ortega10
<ortega10> digitalhav0c: i tried deluge, looks good
<ivx> hey i sometime when i try to open the nautilus, it will say opening home folder or what ever i try to open, then it just hang there and then closes, any idea what's up, if i reboot it works again, is there anything else to do?
<Megaqwerty> ortega10: take your pick ;-)
<Pelo> who was it talking about utorrent earlier ?  I have a guide to set it up on wine
<digitalhav0c> it works is all i can say other than that i use utorrent :)
<ortega10> Megaqwerty: thanks  ;)
<mikeymike-linux> anyone know how to get the awe32 working in dapper?
<sn9> Megaqwerty: the possibilities of squid probably exceed your imagination. lemme get you an example link...
<mikeymike-linux> i know this is a quick answer
<spo0nman2> I want to control my mouse with my bluetooth cellphone ... are there any howto's or applications to do this?
<Megaqwerty> ortega10: ur welcome
<Pelo> for utorrent on wine if anyone still cares   http://www.securenet.net/members/jeanpelo/linux_guide.html
<mikeymike-linux> ok i know someone who had an sb16 in dapper they have recently upgraded to the awe32 and it doesn't work..... what steps need to be take to make it work?
<alpha255> vik: I think you'd add the user and then edit the /etc/shadow
<vik> alpha255: tried both, neither worked
<Megaqwerty> sn9: thanks
<sn9> Megaqwerty: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<Megaqwerty> sn9: oh, I know all about that one
<Megaqwerty> sn9: absolute hilarity
<Megaqwerty> sn9: that was done with squid?
<sn9> yes indeedy
<Megaqwerty> sweet
<sn9> at least that's what it says
<Megaqwerty> as I see
<ortega10> well thanks to all, bye
<mikeymike-linux> ok i know someone who had an sb16 in dapper they have recently upgraded to the awe32 and it doesn't work..... what steps need to be take to make it work?
<Oni-Dracula> gots a problem with the nvidia beta drivers.... they cause Xorg to crash signal 11
<Pelo> mikeymike-linux,   look awe32 in the forum
<alpha255> vik: create the user and remove the x in the /etc/passwd file ... big warning that is a security hole though.
<CoRnJuLiOx> the font size when printing in OO looks all wrong. i set size 12, but it looks like a 9, and size 16 looks like a 10
<alpha255> vik: the x for that user
<vik> alpha255: tried that; not luck. Think it has something to do with PAM
<vik> s/not/no/
<Pelo> CoRnJuLiOx,  did you try printing with gedit to see if the result is similar ?
<Staz> Hi, I think I have set up my wireless on my laptop ok, I can do ping -I eth1 192.168.1.1 , but I cant browse the web. ping urls etc.
<family> where did inittab go ?
<family> vi /etc/inittab gives me nada (nothing)
<timo90> How do i find out my kernel version
<equilibrado> timo90: uname -r
<timo90> thank you
<DekKeD> I am trying to compile Kile (a Latex editor) and when I do configure I get this, I don't know what package I should get since I seem to have them all: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<Roger_The_Bum> hmm
<Roger_The_Bum> what version is QT
<kishan> Need help to find the apllication icons in ubuntu
<TraceGreen> Hello, can anybody help me ? My sound card can not work. although i load snd-hda-intel to kernel, still no sound
<CharlieSu> Is there a schedule anywhere for a possible release date for Ubuntu Feisty ?
<DekKeD> Roger_The_Bum: what do you mean? what package I have got?
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah
<kishan> TraceGreen ,did u try using live cd and check wheter the sound card is working
<Roger_The_Bum> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<TraceGreen> kishan, yeah, I use knoppix and ubuntu, both work
<kishan> Application icons where are they located
<bobby> feisty is schedule for april
<kishan> in ubuntu
<Roger_The_Bum> april 2...3>
<TraceGreen> kishan, and i am sure driver is snd-hda-intel.
<kishan> So did u install what on the system
<bobby> this is tenative
<timo90> wish me luck i have just installed the ATI drivers
<CharlieSu> bobby: thanks.. I want to know how to help be a developer on the Feisty team
<bobby> great
<solo> sn9 u still here????
<sn9> solo: i'm back, in any case
<Acu> greetings: I am trying to make php work with either apache 2.2.3 or 1.3- the webserver works fine but if I want to browse localhost/phpmyadmin or any other index.php the browser tries to save the file asking  that this is a PHTML file and does not know what to do. Any hint what should I do ?
<nayru> Hi, question about VIM, when I used Fedora Core and did some C programming using VIM it would color code and stuff...now in ubuntu it doest
<solo> sn9: sweet    had girl over so couldnt do this lol,   i installed the fwcutter,,   and tried to setup my wlan
<solo> no icons come up and i cant manuelly connect
<varsis> would someone be able to tell me the command in OSX (or linux) to change a HFS+ partition to a HFS so I can resize it? I tried 'diskutil disablejournal /' in OSX, but when I went into gparted in a live cd, it showed the partition type as HFS+ still
<solo> ne thing else i got to go
<sn9> varsis: hfs+ cannot be changed to hfs, period. turning off journaling is enough, but resizing cannot be done graphically
<nayru> Anyone know how I can make vim color code my C programs?
<varsis> sn9: ack, no gfx... ah.. there goes the lazy way out
<varsis> straight up fdisk use?
<sn9> varsis: parted, not fdisk
<varsis> the ubuntu installer can handle this?
<Drone4four> how do i take a screenshot of my desktop?
<masterninja> help
<solo> alt+ printscreen
<masterninja> how do i install nvidia drivers through synaptic
<sn9> varsis: the installer discs have the console parted, but you must start it manually. also, as you know, journaling must be turned off first
<kitche> nayru: :syntax on or :highlight on try one of those options
<masterninja> i forgot how to do it
<solo> sn9: any suggestions?
<varsis> yep, gotcha. Thanks :)
<sn9> solo: did installing the fwcutter ask you where the windows driver is?
<masterninja> how do i install nvidia drivers through synaptic?
<solo> no i used the .deb file...    it just installed and away it went
<solo> didnt ask for a INF or a sys or nuttin
<sn9> masterninja: you need the pkg called nvidia-glx
<bobby> use automatic to install nvidia drivers
<timo90> ATI drivers worked =-O
<lufis> When I try adding the clock applet to the Gnome panel, I get this error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet".
<masterninja> kk
<masterninja> what are the commads to activate it?
<sn9> !automatix | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: automatix is is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Since it is often hard to track and solve problems caused by Automatix, you might find it easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<masterninja> the bit i forgot is what you have to put in the terminal
<sn9> !nvidia | masterninja
<ubotu> masterninja: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<masterninja> thx
<sn9> solo: then the fwcutter installed, but didn't run
<sn9> solo: in a Terminal window, type: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter
<CoRnJuLiOx> if i have an RPM package i want to install, do i grab alien and convert it to .deb, or do i just get .rpm and use that directly?
<kitche> CoRnJuLiOx: what's the rpm for?
<shooters> CoRnJuLiOx: you need to alien first
<AtKaaZ> hi, there seems to be some kind of bug in php 5.1.2 which is the latest on i386 server version of ubuntu; any idea on how to request from the staff to make an update to ie. php 5.1.6 which doesn't have the bug ?
<kitche> !launchpad|AtKaaZ
<ubotu> AtKaaZ: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<AtKaaZ> thanks
<nanomike> Help with SMTP-AUTH, can't get it to work! Followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<nanomike> My errormsg in mail.log: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
<solo> omg sry back again ...
<solo> got ur msg sn9:  tryin now ty
<solo> sn9: ok so do   sudo bcm43-fwcutter,     and     just tell me the Option...  feild like which -ft  or what,  io know where my sys file is
<foo_> What channel do you go to if you need to recover your #ubuntu nickname password?
<dabaR> foo_: not possible.
<aidanr> someone help me out with a test, pm me in 5 seconds
<foo_> Unrecoverable?
<DarkMageZ> it's recoverable... you just need alot of computing power or time
<foo_> What? Like a brute force?
<timo90> cpu
<DarkMageZ> yeah, you'd be better resetting the password
<Pelo> foo_,  if usr/pswd were easy to recover it wouldn't very secure
<foo_> true.
<aidanr> \o/ it worked, beryl water ripple over xchat systray icon on private message
<solo> and if it was MD5 ud be screwed
<solo> lol
<jbroome> you realize he's talking about his IRC nickserv PW, right?
<DarkMageZ> oh
<foo_> I saved it in a password manager. Had it generate a crazy secure password. Then re-installed 6.10 without  copying password.
<timo90> beryl water ripple over xchat systray icon on private message: sounds cool
<foo_> Yes. IRC nickserv pass
<tonyyarusso> foo_: You can contact a staff member and have them reset it for you
* Pelo 's password is a four letter word,  he's not gonna forget it 
<PinkFloyd> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<solo> sn9:  You their by chance lol??
<PinkFloyd> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<foo_> The ops in this channel? What channel do I need to go to?'
<solo> foo_  hold on
<tonyyarusso> foo_: Normally /stats -p I think is what tells you who's on - but I don't see any output with that atm
<tonyyarusso> foo_: Without the hyphen rather
<solo> foo_   :  u used to be abled to do it through nickserv,   in an older servver i knew u could go to #nickserv..   but that aint here...
<jbroome> try #freenode-social
<dabaR> foo_: you can not get the password back, how would they know it is really you?
<foo_> Ill just make a new nick. Easier.
<PinkFloyd> My friend is trying to install Ubuntu on an NTFS hard drive. !ntfs and !fuse dont seem to be what Im looking for. He's using the Alternate Install and cannot install it graphically. What can I tell him to do to partition his NTFS hard drive to run Ubuntu?
<foo_> I know. Oh well.
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: Maybe they'd be able to match the host to a past ident?
<sn9> !ntfs-3g | PinkFloyd
<ubotu> PinkFloyd: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<jbroome> PinkFloyd: when the partitioner comes up he's going to want to "use free space" to install ubuntu
<timo90> When i have high CPU usage i get a high pitched noise
<dabaR> PinkFloyd: he wants to install on an ntfs partition?
<PinkFloyd> dabaR: His current drive is NTFS. I went to install it and it had no free space.
<sn9> PinkFloyd: oh, for shrinking?
<CoRnJuLiOx> damnit, does anyone here happen to have cnijfilter-common-2.60-1.i386.rpm and cnjifilter-mp500-2.60-1.i386.rpm?
<dabaR> PinkFloyd: create some space
<mister_roboto> PinkFloyd: if he has no space, something has to go :)
<PinkFloyd> sn9: I need to create free space so I can install it
<mister_roboto> PinkFloyd: or tell him to buy a second drive
<CoRnJuLiOx> the FTP you download them from isn't working, and i know of no other place to get them.
<PinkFloyd> Mister_Roboto: I tried resizing with the partitioner, but it didnt work.
<sn9> PinkFloyd: that's easy if you know how, but a bit tricky to explain
<dabaR> PinkFloyd: there is a resize option in the installed once you delete some files
<mister_roboto> PinkFloyd: drives are very cheap. that might be easiest
<jbroome> PinkFloyd: the installer isn't going to magically add more space to his drive.  tell your friend to delete some windows crap
<PinkFloyd> Ive got Partition Magic, that should work
<sn9> PinkFloyd: it involves a few reboots
<PinkFloyd> I used Partition Magic on my Win98 computer, it's a FAT32 though
<sn9> PinkFloyd: partition magic will destroy your ntfs
<PinkFloyd> oh >_>
<timo90> Are sata drives relly fast ?
<PinkFloyd> I'll tell him to get another drive then
<timo90> i have IDE at the moment
<madman91> i have 10krpm 74gb sata
<dabaR> PinkFloyd: the ubuntu installed has a resize program that you can use once you clean up some space
<timo90> is it fast is what i asked
<c_lisp> whats a good java ide and compiler?
<PinkFloyd> ok thanks
<solo> sn9: whats the proper [OPTIONS]   to use with fwcutter??
<solo> (looking for a managable drivers version in the meantime)
<kitche> c_lisp: eclipse
<timo90> but how can 50 mb/s make such a big inprovement
<c_lisp> thanks
<timo90> just dont get it
<Firefishe> I installed my bcm4xx drivers with the -w option in fwcutter, but that might not be your baliwick, I have a powerPc
<dabaR> c_lisp: the sun java jdk is an OK java compiler.
<kitche> dabaR: well eclipse uses the jdk anyways
<dabaR> kitche: I agree.
<dabaR> kitche: it is not a compiler however, so I gave him a compiler to go with the IDE
<c_lisp> ill check it out
<Fall2Hell> i need help
<Fall2Hell> someone?
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fall2Hell> well when i try to boot the install cd
<Fall2Hell> it gives an error
<Fall2Hell> about some i/q
<Fall2Hell> and it stays like that one and one
<Fall2Hell> and i cant install ubuntu
<Fall2Hell> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wikityle1> ping
<dabaR> the boot CD never boots?
<Fall2Hell> it starts to but when i chose star or install ubuntu
<Fall2Hell> it gives the i/q error
<dabaR> Fall2Hell: make a check on the CD, it is an option there
<dabaR> in the installation menu
<Fall2Hell> i did it
<Fall2Hell> and same error
<dabaR> Fall2Hell: that would likely mean something is wrong with the CD. did you burn the CD from a .iso file?
<Fall2Hell> yep
<ortega10> does anyone know a nice gui for checking md5 hashes?
<dabaR> Fall2Hell: I guess that was not even necessary to ask...did you check the md5sum of the .iso file you have?
<dabaR> ortega10: in Ubuntu?
<Fall2Hell> dabar: nop
<sethk> Fall2Hell, doing the check from the menu doesn't verify that the cd is good.  it can sometimes say the cd is bad, but it can't guarantee that the cd is good.
<ortega10> dabaR: yes of course, i don't like going offtopic  :)
<sethk> Fall2Hell, so you should check the md5sum of the downloaded .iso file also
<dabaR> Fall2Hell: are you in windows?
<sethk> Fall2Hell, if that doesn't help, do the text mode install from the alternate cd
<Fall2Hell> yes im at windows
<sethk> ortega10, I can't imagine using a gui for that.  doing it at the command line is so much easier.
<c_lisp> hey anybody every tried programming in D?
<ortega10> sethk: ok so you don't know any, thanks anyway
<Fall2Hell> gona check the file
<sethk> ortega10, I do know, actually.
<dabaR> Fall2Hell: you know how?
<ortega10> sethk: well then why didn't you answer my question?  :)
<sethk> ortega10, I thought you might be interested in a qucker way of doing it.
<Fall2Hell> dabar: not really
<dabaR> or more importantly, will you?
<ortega10> sethk: ok thanks then, i know the commandline way, but sometimes i don't feel like pulling a console down
<ortega10> sethk: could you please tell me the one you know?
<sethk> ortega10, yes, I'm looking for it.  I've seen it on this box, I just have to remember where.
<ortega10> sethk: ok i'll wait, thanks
<dabaR> Fall2Hell: sorry, had to find a link, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso shows how to check near the bottom.
<thrillin`> anyone around
<Pelo> NO
<Fall2Hell> dabar: k gona check the link
<thrillin`> :(
<sethk> thrillin`, I'm not
<yoshibot> would anyone know what kind of raster fonts X supports?
<solo> any one got a bcm34xx   driver that works???   mine are all either impossible for fwcutter or to new dew to some issues ive been reading with broadcom cards having a flaw....
<thrillin`> i'm a pelb user of linux
<ortega10> sethk: is it ghasher?  i just found this one on google...
<dabaR> ortega10: check out this interesting info... http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html
<Pelo> thrillin`,  what is a pelb user ?
<thrillin`> level below noob
<thrillin`> lol
<Pelo> ouch
<dabaR> haha
<thrillin`> :(
<Epidemik> can i change my username?
<Pelo> http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<Pelo> thrillin`,  that was for you
<dabaR> Epidemik: your ubuntu user name?
<thrillin`> i have a powerbook g4
<sethk> ortega10, no, I think what I'm remembering is that I mapped something in kde to do it, I think control right click.  I'll find it eventually.  if ghasher does what you need, though, go for it.
<yoshibot> solo: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<ortega10> sethk: ok thanks anyway
<thrillin`> hmm
<Pelo> thrillin`,  so a noob with money,  go on
<thrillin`> lolz
<Epidemik> dabaR i think i got it
<thrillin`> haha @ with money
<dabaR> Epidemik: cool
<thrillin`> a noob who saves
<Epidemik> is it bad to change my name if im only user?
<yoshibot> solo: native linux drivers are locked at 11mbps, which imo is slow
<Epidemik> I used  to share this computer with a friend, now i dont so i want to protect it
<thrillin`> my Ipod was lonely
<Pelo> thrillin`,  seriously, if you have an issue,   ask your question, in one paragraph,  and we'll try to elp
<thrillin`> i mac is for designing work only
<thrillin`> ok
<sethk> ortega10, the URL dabaR gave you I think is probably easier than other alternatives.
<dabaR> Epidemik: make sure your new user is in the admin group. How are you going to change the name?
<thrillin`> i just want to know how to run ubuntu off the cd on my powerbook
<thrillin`> i could probably figure out the rest after i guess
<dabaR> thrillin`: download the ubuntu desktop ppc CD from releases.ubuntu.com
<thrillin`> it in my cd drive already
<Epidemik> dabaR I went  Main Menu=>System=>Administration=>Users highlighted username and clicked properties
<thrillin`> :)
<Pelo> thrillin`,  easy enough, just put in the cd and boot from it , but as far as saving yoursettings that is another matter, , ther eis probably a tutorial in the forum
<dabaR> Epidemik: and it allows for a name change?
<Epidemik> dabaR yes
<thrillin`> how i bootin from cd on a mac?
<dabaR> thrillin`: hold down the c key while booting, or sometimes the apple key
<Pelo> thrillin`,  ah, now there is a question I can't answer
<thrillin`> thx
<dabaR> ya you can now
<thrillin`> i'll be back
<Pelo> dabaR,  but I didn'T want to know
<thrillin`> i wanna buy amac book pro
<Epidemik> thrillin` i think option shows a list of everything you can boot from
<dabaR> Epidemik: wow, it really does allow that...
<Epidemik> dabaR yup is that bad?
<Epidemik> dabaR lol, i can change everything about the user
<adam> testing
<adam> anyone in here
<Epidemik> so the main usergroup should be admin?
<Epidemik> yes
<dabaR> Epidemik: well, it is a feature included in the stable release, so I guess it is safe, and it keeps track of all the changes necessary, pretty cool.
<adam> or is this even a chat room
<adam> ah
<sethk> adam, I'm not here
<adam> oh ok
<adam> first time
<Epidemik> dabaR; can i change the name of my computer
<dabaR> Epidemik: well, the user will stay in all the same groups if it works properly.
<adam> i just found this on my ubunto
<thrillin`> thx guys i gonna try now
<dabaR> Epidemik: well, I heard it was not easy, but so I heard for user name change too.
<Epidemik> good luck thrillin`
<thrillin`> then i can play gow
<thrillin`> yay!
<Epidemik> How can i change the name of my computer?
<thrillin`> thx
<Epidemik> !computer name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computer name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Epidemik> dabaR thanks, ill brb see if this works
<Epidemik> dabaR username changed but the password and home directory didnt
<rokko> excuse me: how do i uninstall a program i installed with "make install"
<dabaR> !hostname | Epidemik
<ubotu> Epidemik: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<kitche> Epidemik: it's called hostname
<Pelo> anyone know where I can get a list of the colours for xchat so I can change them ?
<Epidemik> okay
<Epidemik> thanks
<kitche> Pelo: in preferences
<mborohov> so now that ive got beryl working, i feel so uninspired :p
<dabaR> Epidemik: well, I think you have to change the dir name yourself, then. the mv command will rename. You can do something like sudo mv /home/old /home/new if /home/new does not already exist.
<Pelo> kitche,   I know that bit but the list there doesn' tell you what the colours are
<jdjs69> mborohov: which version of beryl?
<Epidemik> okay
<CVirus> After I upgraded to dapper .. my fstab changed to something like UID=2526477578 ... How can I get the UID of a certain partition inorder to add it to my fstab ?
<CVirus> upgraded to edgy*
<kitche> Pelo: what do you mean there is red grey light grey black lime blue, and even says what the colors are used for
<Epidemik> okay thanks guys
<Pelo> kitche,  I mean what colours are used for
<sethk> CVirus, if it's a windows partition, the uid isn't associated with the partition, it's something you tell mount so mount fakes things out as if user UID owns the files.
<dabaR> CVirus: I find the device nodes still work in etc/fstab, blkid <nodeName> will tell you the UUID.
<Epidemik> restarting be back in a min, if i didnt break my computer
<dabaR> !uuid > CVirus
<sethk> oh, he said uid, but meant uuid
<Fall2Hell> dabaR: ive checked it the iso its ok
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know how to fix VNC problems? It's not letting me run the server, I'm getting an error: "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<kitche> Pelo: hmm my xchat says what the colours are used for but I m using Xchat and not xchat-gnome
<dabaR> Fall2Hell: well, I can not think of much else to do about this particular .iso other than burning another CD. YOu can try the alternate CD download if you have the desktop now, or vise versa.
<Pelo> kitche,  samehere butI got my answer from #xchat, tanks
<timo90> see you later guys bye
<Fall2Hell> dabaR: the laternate cd how do i install it is it bootable?
<Fall2Hell> dabaR, never used it before
<Firefishe> Will apt-get'ing kubuntu-desktop on a straight ubuntu/gnome machine install what I need for full kde/gnome functionality?
<dabaR> Fall2Hell: it is the old installation way, more similar to the windows install process. The desktop CD boots ubuntu, and has an install icon that runs the install program like all other programs such as firefox. The alternate CD boots into the installer program.
<dabaR> Firefishe: yes.
<sethk> Pelo, there is a page in the settings dialog that lets you specify the colors used for different types of text.  that also, obviously,tells you what the current colors are mapped to
<Epidemik> IT WORKED!!!
<sethk> Pelo, in settings/preferences/interface/colors
<Epidemik> I LOVE YOU GUYS
* dabaR loves Epidemik too
<sethk> Firefishe, yes
<Pelo> sethk,  but it doesn'T tell you what colour is set to what function,  like red for emote, or blue for nickhilite
<Firefishe> thanks, dabaR, all 477mb of it! ;) hee  Just wanted some input, I thought that was it.
<Epidemik> dabaR: how didyou get so smart lol
<Firefishe> now I wait until I can get to the library
<onion> hey i got this error code when installing, but i cant find it anywhere on the net to see what is going wrong...can anyone help??   1717923.264000
<dabaR> dabaR: You mean how come I know so much about Ubuntu? I have been on this channel when it had about 50 users or something.
<matroblend> The ATI Radeon open-source driver HowTo has anyone done this????
<Epidemik> How do i change my password?
<Epidemik> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<amy> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' doesnt work work after edgy install... need to add an optional locale. how?
<dabaR> Epidemik: the command is passwd
<Pelo> onion,  you'll have to do better then that, we' can'T tell either
<Epidemik> dabaR so i do passwd <newpasswordhere> ?
<Epidemik> in console
<dabaR> amy: and you installed it?
<onion> Bug: Soft Locup on CPU#0     ty Pelo
<Epidemik> teminal
<dabaR> Epidemik: just run passwd, it is interactive
<onion> Lockup*
<sethk> Epidemik, no, passwd username        as root, or as an ordinary user, just passwd
<Pelo> onion,  search for that in the ubuntu forum
<Firefishe> onion, you may want to post to a paste service
<dabaR> matroblend: what are you asking exactly?
<Firefishe> www.rafb.net
<Firefishe> did i get that right?
<dabaR> maybe, but it is an installer error, so he likely can not paste.
<onion> ty
<amy> dabaR, no. trying to install but there is no success
<matroblend> dabaR: I just did it and I get a error
<dabaR> or with ubiquity, maybe he can
<dabaR> amy: do you get some errors? show us on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Epidemik> thank you all
<Epidemik> brb gonna test new passwords
<dabaR> welcome
<matroblend> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<dabaR> matroblend: what exact howto did you follow? give a link, please.
<Pelo> matroblend, is that a wine error msg ?
<matroblend> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Epidemik> dabaR: It worked thanks
<dabaR> k
<matroblend> It is for the radeon vid card
<kishan> Pelo, i get a smilar error of matroblend when i start beryl what does it actually indicate
<ryan__> I have edgy installed, but beryl keeps complaining that I don't have Glibc2.4, anyone know whats going on?
<dabaR> matroblend: show me output of lspci on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<VigoFusion> matroblend: Thank you, that has been updated
<Pelo> kishan,  I get a similar error when running winecfg and playing around with the themes, I have no idea what it means
<Epidemik> is there anyway so i can have a user have no password
<VigoFusion> :)
<dabaR> ryan__: aptitude search glib |grep ^i and see whether that gives you any output.
<amy> dabaR, no. no errors... many variations of the current locale 'en' were 'Generated' and returned to shell prompt with the message 'Generation complete' ... do i need to run dpkg with special options for errors?
<matroblend>  paste.ubuntu-nl.org ??? DOn't understand
* dabaR loves how pelo always gets everyone excited he will be able to help them.
<arepie> does anybody experience, problem with aiglx?? yesterday.. my graphic card able to direct randering.. and today.. after restart.. the direct randering was gone.. i didn't changed anything in xorg.conf
<Pelo> dabaR, I'm just here to learn
<dabaR> matroblend: open it in a browser, run lspci in a terminal, post output from the command to the pastebin site, and give us a link.
<ryan__> dabaR: and what should I be looking for
<dabaR> Pelo: right, I know, and it is fun to watch.
<dabaR> ryan__: have output? show me, please.
<matroblend> Hmm k
<dabaR> Epidemik: ya, probably, why are you asking, what exactly do you want to use that for?
<dabaR> arepie: there is a #ubuntu-xgl, they may know.
<ryan__> dabaR: it was 5 lines so I pasted it to you
<dabaR> ryan__: you are not registered on freenode, so the server discarded it.
<dabaR> ryan__: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<VigoFusion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  <<<<paste-bin
<matroblend> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33837/
<matroblend> Wow thats cool
<Ash-Fox> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ryan__> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33839/
<matroblend> I hope thats what you wanted
<dabaR> matroblend: ya, sec
<matroblend> kk
<Heiroglyphics> how do i use the useradd command?
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: you can try the manual, run man useradd in a terminal
<Heiroglyphics> i did that
<dabaR> ryan__: did you ask in #ubuntu-xgl? They likely know more.
<ryan__> I'll try
<ryan__> thanks
<VigoFusion> fudgesicles, ruby1.8.5 was cracked, oh well, kidz will be kidz
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: and what is not clear? If you ask how to do a specific task with useradd, I will tell you the syntax, how do you use it is not focused enough of a question for me to answer.
<kishan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33841/ i get this when i run beryl help me please
<Heiroglyphics> well I'm just not sure how to set it up
<dabaR> matroblend: your card has only experimental 3d support... run "$ glxinfo | grep vendor" in a terminal, and show me output on pastebin, please.
<matroblend> ok
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: it is a program that adds users, there is no set up in a strict set up definition. Are you trying to add a user?
<Heiroglyphics> no not exactly im just trying to get around the problem I made
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: explain more.
<kishan> dabaR: help please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33841/
<dabaR> kishan: did you ask on #ubuntu-xgl?
<Heiroglyphics> ok this is what i did, I set the only user to root and its main directory as root and I need to get in and change it back to regular settings
<matroblend> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33842/
<Heiroglyphics> main direorty as "home"
<matroblend> THere ya go
<kclarke> yay
<kishan> yes i did ask there to no one is responding dabaR
<thrillin`> it worked
<thrillin`> thx guys
<dabaR> matroblend: now run glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" and show output again, please.
<matroblend> ok
<redDEADresolve> i have a dual core processor intel pentium D920 & am using edgy eft. which kernel do i use to take advantage of both processors?
<dabaR> thrillin`: welcome
<thrillin`> question again...can i connect to my wireless internet while using the cd?
<tonyyarusso> redDEADresolve: The default one should
<tonyyarusso> thrillin`: Yes, if you can get it working.
<redDEADresolve> thats what i thought, how do i make sure>
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | thrillin`
<ubotu> thrillin`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matroblend> Do I add "direct rendering" as part of the command?
<keeganX> Does anyone know a way to tweak Nicotine+, so it doesn't run so slow?
<dabaR> thrillin`: no, if you use airport extreme
<thrillin`> nah
<thrillin`> i have wireless
<dabaR> matroblend: yes, it is part of it.
<matroblend> ok
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR:Is there a way to reformat the ubuntu OS?
<thrillin`> ad linksys router
<tonyyarusso> redDEADresolve: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' perhaps
<thrillin`> *and
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: what excatly did you do, what commands? I am not sure what you mean by setting the only user as root and so on.
<matroblend> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33843/
<Heiroglyphics> hold on let me get the error I'll be right back
<sn9> thrillin`: which wireless networking adapter do you have?
<sn9> thrillin`: built-in?
<solo> sn9: just quick where do u put the driver file for fwcutter to read it
<solo> it wont take a dir
<sizzam> i have a folder called 'pictures' in my home folder.   what's the best way to share that folder with read/write access to multiple user accounts on this same machine?
<thrillin`> Airport
<thrillin`> built in
<asfalt> hello, am i able to use network-manager-gnome in edgy with WPA wireless connections? the Network Monitor app seems to have no provision. In meantime I edited a wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/network/interfaces run wpa_supplicant and all works, however it is a major pain to change networks, ie requires edits of two files manually and creating the passphrase and in case of switching to another wpa, wep or open network. there has to be a better way?
<sn9> solo: i don't remember offhand, but there's a broadcom wifi howto on the forum
<thrillin`> i feel i'll test on my home pc first b4 i try on my mac
<tonyyarusso> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<solo> k
<jvolkman> sizzam, create a common group, and set group permissions on the directory and all of its files
<thrillin`> doh wanna mess up my baby
<sn9> thrillin`: airport classic or airport extreme?
<dabaR> kishan: do you also use the free radeon driver, ati, or the fglrx proprietary one?
* Firefishe had a weird occurrence today.  I get eth1 and eth2 listings for the same wireless chipset on my g4 alum. powerbook, the built-in card and the pcmcia card.  Pcmcia card is the only one that works.  Weird.
<thrillin`> hadda b classic
<thrillin`> i n g4
<thrillin`> *on g4
<thrillin`> notebook
<sizzam> jvolkman: will i have to set permissions on every file added going forward?
<paitart> hi! i just upgraded to 6.10. how come there is no "turn off", "sign out" button in the desktop? how do i turn it off safely?
<kishan> dabaR: i have intel video card
<sn9> thrillin`: classic will work just fine from cd, but won't do wpa
<amy> how do you add a locale ... eg 'sp' an option to exsting language support in edgy?
<asfalt> paitart the red button in upper right hand side corner, do you have that?
<thrillin`> yea my cousin have wpa
<OctobersDark> er.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.o
<dabaR> paitart: it is not in the top right?
<sn9> thrillin`: but wep works
<matroblend> dabaR did you see my last paste
<OctobersDark> should be http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<asfalt> thrillin` to setup wpa i had to manually edit two files, it's not convienient
<dabaR> matroblend: it seems it is a bug with the fre driver, according to this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/58541, can you read a little and see whether it applies to your issue?
<paitart> asfalt, i used to have that in 6.06. it got replaced by a black door. in the places menu, the quit menu brings me a window without any "turn off" option
<asfalt> which is what i am trying to find out, if there is a gnome applet which will let me manage wpa and wep connections in gnome in edgy
<thrillin`> hmm
<paitart> dabar, i used to have that in 6.06. it got replaced by a black door. in the places menu, the quit menu brings me a window without any "turn off" option
<thrillin`> have a doc on that @ asfalt
<matroblend> dabaR: ok
<asfalt> paitart what about from the System menu
<dabaR> paitart: a black door? what happens when you click on the door?
<asfalt> he changed theme from default hence the door
<dabaR> asfalt: still it should work the same way...
<IcemanV9> !network-manager | asfalt
<ubotu> asfalt: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<jvolkman> sizzam, I believe you can set the sgid bit on your pictures directory to get each new file created in that directory to be under the same group
<rainbow> hello
<sn9> thrillin`: wpa support for classic airport will happen eventually, but it just isn't ready yet. if you have a machine with airport classic, you will need a non-apple adapter to use wpa
<paitart> asfalt and dabar: a window comes out. the only choices when i click that black door are: logout, lockscreen, switch user, suspend, hibernate. no choice for "turn off" or "shut down"
<VigoFusion> Is mydogsname a good password?
<sizzam> thanks jvolkman
<kishan> dabaR: can u help me i am using intel  video card and edgy
<Jordan_U> asfalt: But having network-manager will not magically make wpa work, you will still need to set that up.
<thrillin`> i not buying no seperate adapter and my laptop have a built-in
<thrillin`> unless someone buys me one :)
<kishan> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33841/
<asfalt> IcemanV9 i just installed network-manager-gnome but it seems to give me no option to configure any of my interfaces. could it be because i manually edited my /etc/network/interfaces for one adapted for wpa_supplicant?
<sn9> thrillin`: so you have a powerbook, not an ibook, right?
<rainbow> can I remove general multi-lingual speech synthesis system from startup services?
<lotia> anyone from london on?
<thrillin`> yea powerbook
<kishan> dabaR:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33844/
<sn9> thrillin`: what speed?
<lotia> if so, any recommendations on where i can get a netgear wireless access point (not router) in the city?
<kishan> dabaR:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33846/ my xorg.conf
<thrillin`> 1.67ghz 1gb ddr2 ram
<IcemanV9> asfalt: network-manager always ask for wpa password and that's it.
<Pelo> rainbow,  system > prefs > sessions,  third tab,  I think
<asfalt> IcemanV9 it sits in notification area with "no connection" when i right click i jus thave an option to enable networking (it is ticked) and "connection information" greyed out and About
<paitart> asfalt and dabar: a window comes out. the only choices when i click that black door are: logout, lockscreen, switch user, suspend, hibernate. no choice for "turn off" or "shut down"
<thrillin`> i wanna get a mac book pro though...gonna sell my wifey here
<kishan> dabaR: can u help me
<sn9> thrillin`: sorry, but that had airport extreme, not airport classic
<asfalt> IcemanV9 but as i mentioned i configured wpa_supplicant manually throught the interfaces file, if i remove that network-manager-gnome will work?
<thrillin`> seriously...damn it
<dabaR> kishan: no, not really, I know nothing of these video card issues, really never played with it(except for a moment ago, and you saw how my X crashed...)
<mborohov> so apparently ive been on my neighbor's wireless for the past two days and have had no idea haha
<sn9> thrillin`: that means you can use wpa just fine, but will have no wifi at all when running from cd
<Jordan_U> asfalt: Did you comment out your wireles interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<rainbow> Pelo: can I remove it safely?
<thrillin`> oh yea u right
<mborohov> i knew it wasnt mine when i went to go forward a port, and the admin password was 'password'
<mborohov> :p
<d3cod3> k question, i downloaded the jre java update, how do i install it?
<thrillin`> i now see...my bad
<asfalt> Jordan_U no, at the moment it is in there with pre-up wpa supplicant command
<dabaR> paitart: and you know there is a shut down at the login screen, right?
<thrillin`> how to install on mac?
<IcemanV9> asfalt: you can remove network-manager (and install it back) and see if it does work (never done it before)
<Pelo> rainbow,   see where I pointed you to see if you can uncheck it first ,  Idon'T think I have that running myself so it's probaly not an issue
<thrillin`> and how do i remove it?
<sn9> thrillin`: the wifi specifically, or ubuntu in general?
<paitart> dabar, i will check again
<Jordan_U> thrillin`: Just download the liveCD and hold the "C" key at boot.
<Pelo> kishan,  what is your problem again ?
<thrillin`> ubuntu in general
<rainbow> Pelo: i use bum to check services
<rainbow> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<thrillin`> i already did that @ jordan
<sn9> thrillin`: depends on whether you want to get rid of the osx you have on there or not
<rainbow> !bum > Pelo
<Pelo> rainbow,   do you own research
<rainbow> Pelo: go away troll
<thrillin`> nahh...i wanna keep osx
<rainbow> Pelo: leave me alone, stop trolling
<Jordan_U> asfalt: I needed to comment out my wireless interface for wireless to work, I don't know if network-manager will deal with wpa_supplicant though.
<mborohov> how can i switch wireless networks?
<asfalt> Jordan_U aha, trying that now
<sn9> thrillin`: if you have an osx partition taking up the whole hard disk, you will need to shrink it
<thrillin`> i have all my design work here...i want to use my gfx programs i accustomed to
<thrillin`> how i shrink it
<matroblend> dadbR: It seems to be a mesa issue, but not sure what to do if anything. I tried the fglrx to my misery pain and sorrow.
<Firefishe> My touchpad on my g4 powerpc alum. 15" 1ghz powerbook laptop won't recognize finger taps.  I've reconfigured xorg.conf three times.  The current incarnation is pasted here: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/0XgyR632.html
<sn9> thrillin`: first, you need to turn off filesystem journaling from the OSX Terminal.app
<dabaR> matroblend: me either. wait for someone to be available on #ubuntu-xgl.
<matroblend> dabaR: Post the error on xgl?
<asfalt> Jordan_U do you use Network Monitor as well or network manager alone?
<Jordan_U> thrillin`: run this command in OS x : sudo diskutil enableJournal Macintosh\ HD/ && sudo diskutil disableJournal Macintosh\ HD/
<dabaR> matroblend: ya, ask about your error on that channel, and wait for someone to be able to help, sorry, that is the only thing I can recommend.
<mnguyen> hey is there anything special about memory sold as dual channel?
<thrillin`> brb
<sn9> Jordan_U: that's not quite right. you need a /dev node
<thrillin`> gonna run gears of war
<thrillin`> thx
<Jordan_U> asfalt: I use network-manager-gnome which is a gnome panel applet.
<matroblend> dabaR: thankyou at least you are trying and I am farther than before
<mnguyen> like... dual channel memory is just two sticks of normal memory right? they don't particularly work together any better do they
<asfalt> jordan i see, because i already seem to have Network Monitor, another gnome panel applet which was there previously
<asfalt> so in turn now i have both in the panel
<asfalt> but the network manager is not allowing me to manage anything heh
<thrillin`> thx again ppls
<IcemanV9> asfalt: i have both network monitor & network-manager working on the panel; no problem whatsoever since the installation
<Jordan_U> sn9: Not with diskutil you don't, the volume name works just fine.
<dabaR> matroblend: welcome
<sn9> Jordan_U: not as a partial pathname. "/" would work best then
<dibblego> what's the application that allows me to create a flash animation of my desktop?
<asfalt> jordan heh, it started to work when i plugged in my wired network, then double clicking the icon showed me more options then previously!
<VigoFusion> Ut Oh, just fired theold dell up and it works now=-O
<corevette> i have a screen resolution problem, and its not the typical one
<Jordan_U> sn9: sorry, I meant to put the /Volumes/ , but still, / would be much easier than that, I did it from a liveCD last I did it so it wasn't / :)
<dabaR> Firefishe: well, they have this guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270988, but somehow I am sceptical, seems overly simple. At least it will not take a lot of time to try
<Firefishe> dabaR:  gotcha, I'll heed all caveats
<Firefishe> can't hurt to try anyway :)
<Firefishe> thanks
<dabaR> welcome
<Firefishe> :) happy turkey day
<VigoFusion> dabaR: Good call, I had forgotten that one
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: OK, I'm back and this is what it says, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33853/
<dabaR> hehe, google helps with memory.
<fr0styX> ey i got a problem, i downloaded the jre newest version to run Frostwire, its on my desktop as a bin file how do i install it so i can use it to open frostwire
<Madpilot> !java | fr0styX
<Epidemik> how can i astablish an SSH connection with a server?
<ubotu> fr0styX: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dabaR> fr0styX: there is an ubuntu package of the newest jre
<Epidemik> !SSH
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ineedehelp> I need help actually getting the lde enviroment installed on ubuntu
<corevette> what are symptoms of linux not detecting your graphics card?
<Heiroglyphics> Epidemik, are you owner of phuzion.com?
<Jordan_U> corevette: X won't work, that hardly ever happens though, your computer probably just doesn't have 3D acceleration.
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: that seems like a totally different issue from what you had started with. It is always best to show symptoms when asking for help without a hint to the solution. Anyhow, show me what ls -l ~/.dmrc tells you.
<Heiroglyphics> ok hold on I got to restart real quick
<dabaR> corevette: x not starting often
<corevette> Jordan_u i think that happened to me, its really laggy when i move windows around, and i can't achieve a rez greater than 800x600
<Jordan_U> !fglrx | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DARKGuy> almost any card can run even VESA mode though o_O... I remember I used to play 640x480 games with an OAK 1Mb card xD
<dabaR> !fixres > corevette
<corevette> jordan_u my graphics card is internal
<Epidemik> Heiroglyphics: no ive never heard of that site...why?
<dabaR> DARKGuy: heh
<Firefishe> dabar:  that device line on that forum post is so short...your skepticism is warranted ;)
<Jordan_U> corevette: intel?
<corevette> dabar my resolution is not the typical fix, if i change it to 1024x798 it goes in a loop at the logon menu
<Pelo> corevette,  did you try and edit your xorg.conf file ? and did you change the vertrefresh and horiz sync on top of adding the desired resolutions ?
<Epidemik> how can i astablish an SSH connection with a server?
<corevette> jordan no
<Firefishe> dabar:  it didn't work the first time I tried it, either ;) hee
<corevette> pelo yes
<dabaR> ineedehelp: kde ?
<Firefishe> i wonder if I'm mising some ctrl-alt combination to enable tapping or something
<Jordan_U> corevette: What kind of card is it?
<ineedehelp> yeah, kde...sry
<corevette> jordan_u, nvidia geforce 4 it came with computer on the motherboard
<dabaR> !kde > ineedehelp
<jwise> hello,boys, i'v got some problem with my acpi re-installation.
<jwise> any helps?
<ineedehelp> well, I get an error everytime I try running that
<Jordan_U> corevette: Look at the link ubotu gave you earlier then for installing nvidia drivers.
<dabaR> ineedehelp: what error, running what?
<ineedehelp> lemme pull it up again
<dabaR> Epidemik: in a terminal, run ssh user@host
<solo> whats the command to see ur kernal version
<Firefishe> uname -r
<Jordan_U> solo: uname -a
<solo> ty
<Snadge> has anyone got any info on how to install ubuntu via network or from another hard drive? (edgy)
<Firefishe> -a gives you all output, -r will give you just the kernel version
<Jordan_U> !install | Snadge
<ubotu> Snadge: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Epidemik> dabaR: thanks, i tried that though, it said connection refused
<Epidemik> dabaR: the connection requires a password, when would i put that in?
<dabaR> Snadge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Twinxor> I don't think the bug reporter tool is too smart - it automatically opened a bug report on gnome.org
<Twinxor> not so great
<dabaR> Epidemik: try reading the manual, run man ssh
<Epidemik> oo thats a lot to read lol
<Epidemik> dabar: thanks
<Epidemik> ill be back ;)
<ineedehelp> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33857/
<dabaR> Epidemik: actually, it says nothing about it. You should get asked for the password when you try connecting, connection refused usually means no ssh server on host, or ssh running without interactive authentication, such as with a key or something.
<jwise> /proc/acpi/event anyone tell me the content about this file,thanks.
<Epidemik> dabaR: im a noob, what does that mean? I cant connect to it because its not enabled?
<jwise> It always show:"acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<jwise> "
<dabaR> something like that, yes. COntact the person whose computer you are connecting to, and ask how to connect exactly.
<dabaR> jwise: did you try passing noacpi as the boot option? I heard of that somewhere, google for that.
<dabaR> ineedehelp: post your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin, and run sudo aptitude -f install;sudo aptitude install -f; sudo apt-get install -f and post output of that as well to pastebin.
<jwise> I've googled so many times, it doesn't solve problem.It seems I've stopped the acpi service once,than it got the problem after I restart it.
<Epidemik> dabaR: is there a progam (other than terminal) that can do this?
<dabaR> ssh? no, ssh is a terminal program. You can connect to transfer files over the ssh protocol with nautilus, with the places menu, the connect to server applet
<sn9> Epidemik: why would you need a special program when any ol' terminal will do?
<bokey> hi all. =)
<allen> anyone here can help me?
<sn9> Epidemik: is the server yours too?
<allen2003> O_o;
<allen2003> okey i got problem on ubuntu themes i tried installing a theme but it sez invalid filename any idea?
<bokey> i was looking for ipod directory builder for ubuntu
<bobbie__4> Linux rules
<allen2003> hoh?
<allen2003> anyone?
<dabaR> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nachaLibre> where to call the ./config for php  ???
<nachaLibre> any idea ??
<dabaR> nachaLibre: rephrase your question.
<allen2003> how to type /themes
<allen2003> O_o
<allen2003> oh nvm
<allen2003> ok O_o dabaR
<dabaR> allen2003: visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<allen2003> hmm
<dabaR> bokey: does gtkpod do that?
<nachaLibre> ned to change this config --with-libxml-dir=/usr'
<nachaLibre> the path is wrong
<allen2003> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<allen2003> wooops
<bokey> dabaR, =) gtkpod.. no. it's a single python file
<bokey> dabaR, forgot it's name.
<DARKGuy> Hm, I wonder, is there a program which can limit my computer's bandwidth so I don't take it all and my brother can use some Kbs too? (like NetLimiter for Windoze)
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR, what was it you needed to see again?
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: show me what ls -l ~/.dmrc tells you.
<allen2003> the file format is invalid dabaR >_>
<allen2003> i always get that when i install it
<Epidemik> sn9 the server is a game server
<Heiroglyphics> debaR:i do cvn ls -l ~/.dmrc ?
<dabaR> bokey: search for ipod directory python on google, or click http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=ipod+directory+python&btnG=Google+Search&meta= is best I can think of
<nayru> Hello, im having trouble with the Terminal (alt+ctrl+F1) when i press it my screen displays random junk colors weird patterns and such...
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: ls -l ~/.dmrc
<Epidemik> sn9 so its my server but its not sitting infront of me. its off in New York somewhere. And i need a program cause good ol terminal wont connect
<sn9> Epidemik: a game server that uses ssh? that really doesn't sound right
<Epidemik> ummm
<Epidemik> lol i hate being a noob
<Epidemik> sn9 it claims to use SSH to allow me (the client) to start and stop the server
<allen2003> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<allen2003> !download_manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about download_manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sn9> Epidemik:  i think that's not what they mean
<Tido> anyone know a good way to manage wireless connections in edgy?
<ineedehelp> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33860/
<nayru> im having trouble with the Terminal (alt+ctrl+F1) when i press it my screen displays random junk colors weird patterns and such...
<Jordan_U> !network-manager | Tido
<ubotu> Tido: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Epidemik> sn9 what do they mean?
<Epidemik> sn9 i pm'ed you the knowledge base article
<DARKGuy> nayru, does it do that too when you boot in recovery mode?
<dabaR> ineedehelp: remove the # from the second line in the sources.list file, then run sudo aptitude update, then run sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, tell me whether you get the same error.
<Firefishe> I just updated my xorg.conf file.  Is there a way to apply the settings to the xserver in real time without having to restart it?
<dabaR> ineedehelp: line 5 in that post on pastebin...
<DARKGuy> I don't think so Firefishe :(
<dabaR> Firefishe: no
<Firefishe> oh goody ;) hee
* Firefishe hates when a good text buffer must go to waste
<Jordan_U> Firefishe: But you don't need to reboot either, just restart X.
<dabaR> keep your text buffers in the console when troubleshooting X, then.
<ineedehelp> but sources.list is read only
<Firefishe> Jordan_U: uh huh...*sigh*  Well, if I write *that* code ;)
<dabaR> ineedehelp: are you using gedit to edit it?
<Jordan_U> !sudo | ineedehelp
<ubotu> ineedehelp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ineedehelp> I hate being a n00b
<ineedehelp> sry
<Jordan_U> ineedehelp: It is read only because your user does not have write privaleges.
<ineedehelp> Ok, I get it now....thanks. ^_^
<dabaR> Jordan_U: I heard people recommending gksudo with graphical apps instead of just sudo.
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: This is what it says after but its not the dmrc i don't think  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33862/
<Jordan_U> dabaR: Yes, I have head that it is bad to run GUI apps with sudo , don't know why though.
<Jordan_U> *heard
<mordof> dabaR, Jordan_U, maybe it doesn't clean up some of the graphical library includes needed or something... but gksudo would
<morten_> is the narnia movie any close to as good as the old miniseries from the 80s?
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: is that output of ls -l ~/.dmrc?
<bokey> dabaR, thanks heaps. man.. it's the rebuild_db.py =)
<morten_> serios question
<morten_> help me out here, nerds!
<mordof> morten_, i never saw that but i've read all the books and i thought the movie was pretty good
<DARKGuy> morten_, I have no idea, but I loved the Narnia movie :P
<dabaR> bokey: did you find it on google?
<bokey> dabaR, yeah it's the http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=ipod+directory+python&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<tengo> question
<bokey> =)
<dabaR> bokey: welcome
<bokey> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=136446&package_id=149925
<mordof> morten_, it jumpled a few unimportant things to make the movie work... but aside from that most of it followed everything as it should
<tengo> life or death question
<aidanr> the tv series was rubbish, the books rocked, the movie is somewhere in between
<morten_> maybe i should give it a go. i've heard the miniseries is kinda looked down on since it was low budget, but i've seen that every easter since i can remember, so the new movie will have to work hard at it
<morten_> i'll give it a go
<kid> jo
<tengo> when i try to install linux restricted modules, it says nvidia kernel common is not installable\
<dabaR> aidanr: hehe, are you brittish?
<aidanr> irish
<dabaR> aidanr: I knew you were not american cause you said rubbish
<morten_> dabaR: i'm norwegian, actually. but the state channel shows the lion, witch and the wardrobe in the mornings during easter
<Heiroglyphics> dabar: no but it comes right after the "Users $HOMe/.dmrc file is being ignored..."
<dabaR> well, I guess your name is also cool too.
<aidanr> yeah ok, the whole rubbish/trash thingimabob
<morten_> makes me feel like a little kid again
<sn9> Jordan_U: because it spews garbage to the terminal, which leads one to close the terminal, thereby also closing the app
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: are you in Ubuntu now?
<tengo> anyone? when i try to install linux restricted modules, it says nvidia kernel common is not installable....
<morten_> install nvidia-kernel-common first
<ineedehelp> dabaR and Jordan_U: Thank you very much. It is installing now. ^_^
<morten_> or force the install
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: no i can only get on the rescue terminal
<dabaR> ineedehelp: welcome.
<Jordan_U> sn9: Is that really it, lol I thought is was a technical problem not a pebkac preventer :)
<tengo> morten_ i cant access the internet, and its not on the cd
<morten_> tengo: it probably has multiple layers of dependencies, which causes that
<morten_> tengo: i guess you're fucked, then
<DARKGuy> Wait, wtf?
<tengo> morten_ thanks
<morten_> np
<DARKGuy> he can't access internet and he's here? oO
<morten_> hmm
<sn9> Jordan_U: there is also the tendency of GUIs to do very gag-inducing things when they get root access in general
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: well, I am pretty sure we could fix it, but I need more info about what you exactly did, and what gives you that error.
<tengo> darkguy,  i'm on a windows laptop
<morten_> good catch, DARKGuy
<morten_> why can't your linux box access the nets?
<DARKGuy> tengo, ah, that makes sense now o.o;
<DARKGuy> lol, thanks morten_ =P
<tengo> morten_ i tried to install nvidia, but it disable my internet somehow
<morten_> ...
<arun_> I want to mount two ntfs drives using /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<arun_> can I append two lines one after another?
<sn9> !ntfs-3g | arun_
<ubotu> arun_: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: Begining prompt when I log in
<dabaR> arun_: first of all, the device node must be different for each if you intend to mount 2 drives. Second, you can not mount two devices on same mount point, other than that, it looks great.
<tengo> so this is my last post BEFORE I REINSTALL UBUNTU: when i try to install linux restricted modules, it says nvidia kernel common is not installable...and i don't have access to the internet through hat ocmputer
<atrus> i have a DVD of a family vacation I need to duplicate. I have a dvd-rom and a dvd-rw and some blanks. what's the easy way to do this?
<sn9> atrus: yes
<sn9> atrus: which cpu do you have?
<ineedehelp> so if I install ntfs-3g, I can access my windows partitions? or did I read that KDE can do that for me?
<dabaR> tengo: it could be many things, even a simple enabled repositories issue, do you remember more of the error? can you use irssi and come back here while in Ubuntu?
<sn9> atrus: oops, not you
<sn9> tengo: yes, which cpu do you have?
<dabaR> ineedehelp: ntfs-3g is for writing to the iwndows partition.
<bokey> ragamuffin, mount -ro -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<tengo> sn9 which computer model or what
<dabaR> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tengo> ebar, irssi?
<dabaR> ragamuffin: I hope you saw that post from me...
<sn9> tengo: pentium, celeron, athlon, duron, sempron, turion...
<ineedehelp> look at the bright side....the more you teach me, the more I can teach others ^_^
<dabaR> tengo: ya, a text only irc client, that way you could speak with us from ubuntu, and we could look into the issue, but you said internet does not even work in your ubuntu installation, so not sure.
<tengo> tengo athlon
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: How do I view -l ~/.dmrc ?
<tengo> debar yeah internet doesn't work period without madwifi
<tengo> debar which is in the restricted driver that requires nvidia
<sn9> tengo: athlon? ok. did you install the 32-bit ubuntu or the 64-bit?
<tengo> sn9 32
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: what is your ubuntu user name for the normal user?
<DrakeMastil> are there any free game emulators? i dont have a way to pay for cedega atm
<sn9> tengo: ok. can you temporarily connect that machine to the 'net by ethernet?
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: yg
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: just yg?
<tengo> sn9 nope
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: yeah
<snoop> how can I install automatix?
<ineedehelp> DrakeMastil: For what console?
<snoop> or where can I donwload it
<sn9> tengo: and you can't get madwifi to work?
<DrakeMastil> ineedhelp: Windows based games
<tengo> sn9 well i have it on the computer
<tengo> sn9 but when i type in make, it says missing heading for KERNELPATH
<sn9> tengo: no, no. madwifi is preinstalled on ubuntu
<ragamuffin> dabaR: how can i change the device node for mounting a second partition?
<snoop> where can I download automatix?
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: try this. boot into the recovery mode, and run chown -R yg:yg /home/yg;chmod 600 /home/yg/.dmrc, then reboot, and try logging in as yg, then come back here and tell me how it worked.
<dabaR> snoop: ask google, really.
<sn9> !automatix | snoop
<ubotu> snoop: automatix is is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Since it is often hard to track and solve problems caused by Automatix, you might find it easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: ok
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: see ya
<tengo> sn9 how do i see if its installed
<dabaR> ragamuffin: well, run sudo fdisk -l and post output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<m0zone> i searched before comein in here lol  is there a way to set open term right click on folder to save on typeing :P
<sn9> tengo: if you installed ubuntu off the cd, it's installed
<DrakeMastil> ineedhelp: Windows based games
<ragamuffin> dabaR: I will post the result on pastebin
<DrakeMastil> Cedega is all i know... are there others? preferably free
<tengo> sn9 ok...if you say so
<dabaR> m0zone: I do not understand your sentence at all.
<DARKGuy> DrakeMastil, WINE is one, but it needs some tweaking for a few games
<tengo> sn9, this whole problem started when i tried to install an nvidia driver, so when i restarted it my internet didn't work
<DARKGuy> DrakeMastil, there are also Loki installers for Windows games that you already have
<sn9> tengo: that actually makes sense
<m0zone> okies insted of typeing cd /home/m0zone/gamefolder/  in term i just open natiuls  and right click on game folder open in term  or open terminal here
<tengo> sn9 how come?
<m0zone> i got use to it in kde
<DrakeMastil> DARKGuy: Tweaking as in? I'm an power-user, in terms, on windows but still newer to linux
<dabaR> morten_: Oh, I do not know of that.
<sn9> tengo: both the nvidia kernel modules and madwifi are part of linux-restricted-modules
<DARKGuy> DrakeMastil, same here ;) some games (like World of Warcraft, for example) need specifical patches needed to be inserted in a WINE source package and recompile WINE entirely, so WoW works
<tengo> sn9 fuck, then why'd someone tell me to install the nvidia ones?
<DARKGuy> DrakeMastil, other games may just work without any problems (Like Diablo II) and others might need some WINE config tweaking, rather than in Cedega just installing and running :P
<DrakeMastil> DARKGuy: How about Lineage 2?
<dabaR> m0zone: oooh, ooh, I know, install nautilus-open-terminal
<m0zone> tnxs gonna try that
<dabaR> m0zone: it works, I just tried.
<tengo> sn9, so is there a way to revert?
<DARKGuy> DrakeMastil, Hm, I've only played it in Windows, but I'm not really sure it'll work... not the game, but the anti hacking system itself (which is similar to the ones that GunBound, Silkroad and Mu use) might not let you run it... who knows, you could give it a go
<renato> hello everyone
<ragamuffin> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33865/
<sn9> tengo: the nvidia stuff comes in two parts on ubuntu: kernel and X. the kernel stuff is preinstalled, but the X stuff is in the apt pkg "nvidia-glx" -- if you installed from nvidia.com, you're unlikely to recover without some other internet access
<DARKGuy> DrakeMastil, Lineage 2 uses a modified Unreal Engine so for that I'm sure it works, but the antihacking system might be a problem since it uses Windows specific API for getting PC info, opened processes and such ^^;
<dabaR> ragamuffin: do you know which of those partitions you are trying to mount? If not, tell me their drive letters from windows.
<ragamuffin> dabaR: ok
<tengo> sn9 i installed the packages with synaptic
<renato> I am running kubuntu and want to run ubuntu instead. Is there a chance I can do this without reinstalling?
<aidanr> someone pm me in 5 seconds please, testing something
<DrakeMastil> DARKGuy: sounds good thus far... just need to learn the commands for BASH now xD
<sn9> tengo: just the one called "nvidia-glx" right?
<dabaR> renato: install ubuntu-desktop, and use sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<renato> can I keep both?
<dabaR> renato: yes
<tengo> sn9 yeah
<renato> oh, thank you dabaR
<dabaR> DrakeMastil: there is a tutorial. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<dabaR> renato: welcome
<DARKGuy> DrakeMastil, those won't be a problem ^_^ try to handle yourself in the Linux environment and familiarize yourself with it, you're going to have to use the terminal a lot so a tutorial like dabaR just linked you might help :)
<DrakeMastil> dabaR: thanks reading it right now
<aidanr> someone, anyone, count 5 seconds, then pm me and say boo or something, please, trying to test something
<disco_stu> Hi everybody
<tengo> sn9 theres nothing to revert back to a previous time
<sn9> tengo: ok, that by itself shouldn't have caused your problem then. however, you mentioned nvidia-kernel-common, which has to do with the kernel stuff
<tengo> sn9 ?
<m0zone> dabar any type of setup i need to do :P apt-got it  now digin to find it lol
<DrakeMastil> DARKGuy: Any idea how to get WINE downloaded the links are not very let's say user friendly
* dabaR says welcome for everyone in the future saying thanks to him, so he does not have to type it every time
<tengo> sn9 hold on i think i got that too, and nvidia tools
<ragamuffin> dabaR: when I click browsefor  partition 7 and 8 under Admin>Disk I get to the same drive, which I thind is /hda8
<dabaR> m0zone: well, killall nautilus in a terminal will restart nautilus, and that will make it work
<aidanr> dabaR, help me out? read up
<ragamuffin> dabaR: I want hda7 mounted
<disco_stu> I have a question about upgrading - I enter the "gksu" update and it says my root password is incorrect.  I went and chaged the root password and it still doesn't work
<cj> anyone here familiar with aiglx?
<cj> is it an X module?
<DrakeMastil> ooo wait im not using i386... i'm on the 64bit platform... i need to compile the source
<sn9> tengo: you should have installed only "nvidia-glx" (and if you cared, "linux-k7")
<aidanr> thanks dabaR that got it
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: it says invalid group, if you can, can you show me the list of group types like admin,root, etc
<dabaR> disco_stu: gksu uses your password, not the root one
<disco_stu> it doesn't work with that either
<tengo> sn9, so is there a way to reverse the effects
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: usually there will be a group with the same name as the user. weird. did you delete the user completely?
<dabaR> disco_stu: what about sudo ls, does that accept your password?
<DARKGuy> DrakeMastil, Hm, in the Wine page there's a HowTo for downloading it, you just have to add the repository to your sources.list and do apt-get update, then apt-get install wine :P
<dabaR> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: i didn't delete any users except the default one but I already made a user by then
<DARKGuy> DrakeMastil, However if you're on 64-bit as you mentioned... yeah, gotta recompile from source, and I'm afraid I've never done that :(
<sn9> tengo: since you've lost track of what exactly the effects even were, figuring out how to reverse them will take quite some doing. not impossible, though
<tengo> so...recommend reinstalling?
<DARKGuy> DrakeMastil, but the source can be obtained from the same repository if I recall correctly :P
<tengo> sn9?
<z9999> We are new to Linux and have got most of the system working properly, and as it was factory installed, once received and connected to the internet we continue to get notice that there are updates, very many, 172 to be exact, available. We are uncertain of the importance of applying any or all of them and are worried of the possibility that one or more may create more problems to be solved,...
<z9999> Could someone with extensive knowledge of Ubuntu please advise me of how I should handle updates to installed SW.
<z9999> ...while at the same time unsure if any of them may eliminate existing problems. Mostly, we wish to avoid any possibility of doing anything that will necessitate the re-installation of the system as a whole.
<sn9> tengo: probably, yeah
<dabaR> ragamuffin: well, then do this: sudo mkdir /media/hda7 /media/hda8, then gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and tell me when you open the file for editing.
<cj> thanks, dabaR
<sn9> z9999: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: so there is a yg user now you think?
<disco_stu> sudo recognizes my password
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: yeah i shows up on the login and i click on it and then type in password
<z9999> sn9: It's Dapper, or 6.06 LTS if that is a better definition.
<tengo> sn9 brb
<dabaR> disco_stu: then try gksudo instead of gksu
<disco_stu> ok
<ragamuffin> dabaR: yes, done, openned etc/fstab in geditor
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: then run the same command I gave you for the recovery mode, just change the chown yg:yg... to chown yg, so remove the :yg
<Heiroglyphics> k
<Heiroglyphics> brb
<sn9> z9999: if you originally installed dapper and never applied any updates, 172 sounds about right
<disco_stu> ok - it pulls up my update screen
<dabaR> ragamuffin: the line will be /dev/hda7 /media/hda7 ntfs umask=0222 0 0 fix the spacing, add same one but with 8s for the other partition if you want that one mounted too. save, close, and run sudo mount -a, they should appear in the places menu.
<dabaR> disco_stu: OK, go on with what you were doing.
<disco_stu> Sorry - Im a total noob - im running Breezy - how do I select to update to 6.10
<dabaR> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<aidanr> dabaR, could you do that for me one more time please, sorry to bother you
<dabaR> disco_stu: make sure you upgrade to 6.06 first, you have to go one by one
<sn9> z9999: you should have been applying them all this time, but now that there are this many, just to be safe, i would recommend an alternate method of applying them all at once just this time
<redDEADresolve> does anyone here know how to use ddrescue??
<aidanr> cheers
<z9999> sn9: About all we have installed using the Pkg Mgr is some additional SW, and docs updates, as well as some ALSA files as directed by help at #alsa trying to get our mic to work.
<z9999> Oh, and some wireless related pkgs as that also does not work.
<Dayz> hellp
<Dayz> hello
<dabaR> z9999: you should keep your system up to date with updates, and usually they will not break anything on stable systems such as 6.06, so update now, ask for help if needed.
<Marlun> If when trying to install Ubuntu it doesn't find my network card, how do I find drivers for linux? I've always just searched for windows drivers.
<elephantum> hi, I don't know where to so I'll stick here: I've bought new laptop (Vaio sz220) and installed ubuntu edgy, almost everything works fine, except some moments. 1. some buttons on my keyboard refer to incorrect keystrokes for example right alt is ISO_Level3_Shift, I'd like to change it but I can not guess where is this information stored.
<DARKGuy> I'm gonna ask again xD before going to program in Mono - is there a program which can limit my bandwidth so it doesn't take all the bandwidth and leave some left for my brother's PC? (like NetLimiter for Windows?)
<dabaR> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dayz> I need some help. My Ubuntu was fine until when I was shutting it down last night it froze up so I had to hold my power button to shut it down. Today when I try getting into Ubuntu everything loads up fine but then I get a black screen, I have no idea whats going on and why this is happening. I'm guessing when I shut down using the power something messed up. When I go into recovery mode same thing happens. Im using Ubuntu Dapper. Can
<sn9> z9999: installing outside the pkg mgr is where things can go really wrong. if you never did that, then what i was about to tell you would really be the thing to do
<redDEADresolve> does anyone here know how to use ddrescue?? i need to rescue a disk but dont know/cant figue it out
<sn9> z9999: assuming you have a dedicated internet connection, select Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal, and type: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<z9999> sn9: I don't believe we have installed anything outside the pkg mgr
<dabaR> Dayz: did you aptitude search bandwidth?
<Dayz> no clue how or what that is
<sn9> z9999: let that command run overnight
<dabaR> Dayz: sorry, not for you.
<axisys_> where can i get help w/ linksys 54G?
<dabaR> DARKGuy: did you aptitude search bandwidth?
<axisys_> i want to put linux on it
<DARKGuy> dabaR, Uhmmmmm...... nope XD;
<z9999> sn9: It will take a long time? We are on a satellite up/down link which sometimes goes down for a few minutes. Could that cause a problem?
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR:Didn't say anything this time. and it didn't do anything
<mordof> would it be possible to take the desktop and server iso's, and put them onto 1 dvd with a boot menu to run either one?
<mordof> if so how difficult would it be
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: and you tried logging in?
<ragamuffin> dabaR: I think I have done it. Thanks foryour help.
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: yeah
<dabaR> ragamuffin: good work.
<elephantum> Dayz, you have two ways: easy one - reinstall, hard - try to find corrupted packages and reinstall them.
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: and still same exact error?
<sn9> z9999: if the connection goes down during the download, you may need to type the command several times in a row, until it no longer does anything
<ragamuffin> dabaR: :)
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR:yeah
<imissu29> please hepl me
<imissu29> I install xine cho ubuntu
<imissu29> when I reboot
<imissu29> I can login
<Pand0ra> im having an odd issues with xvid codec (i assume) all other video formats seem to play fine but xvid is shakey vertically, even when paused. Not sure what would cause that, any hints?
<imissu29> the exact distribution terms for each program are discribed in the individual file in urs/share/doc/*/copyright
<imissu29> ubuntu come with ubsolutely no wanranty to the exent permitted by applicable law
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: go into recovery mode, and run ls -ld /home/yg, and ls -l /home/yg/.dmrc, then come back and show me exact output, please.
<Heiroglyphics> ok
<ellioTb> i just pasted the wrong code from a how-to on the forum
<ellioTb> and it did a "sudo rm /bin/sh"
<ellioTb> there a way to undo this?
<imissu29> ?
<dabaR> ellioTb: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash
<CoRnJuLiOx> when i plug my USB flash drive in, where does it get mounted to?
<sn9> z9999: after this is all done, be sure to always click the orange square in the top panel of the screen whenever it appears
<dabaR> CoRnJuLiOx: /media/usb or so
<ellioTb> CoRnJuLiOx, thanx
<dabaR> imissu29: you did not present us with an issue to solve. Are you saying it lets you log in to the console, but you would like to use the gnome desktop environment?
<ellioTb> CoRnJuLiOx, still giving me bad interpreter errors, doh!
<dabaR> ellioTb: where is it giving you those errors?
<DrakeMastil> ok when trying to compile WINE i get an error
<ellioTb> dabaR, terminal
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, why compile it?  .99 is in repositories
<dabaR> ellioTb: you just open a terminal and get the error?
<DrakeMastil> 64Bit
<ellioTb> reinstall ends up in dpkg-preconfigure giving an error
<DrakeMastil> not i386
<sn9> z9999: also, since you have not applied updates in all these months, no doubt the yellow lightbulb will appear in the top panel sometime during this update, providing messages, at least one of which will exhort you to reboot at your convenience
<DrakeMastil> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<DrakeMastil> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, oh gross...  what's the error you are getting?
<ellioTb> dabaR, yes, accidentally removed /bin/sh cause i pasted the wrong thing
<slicky> hi.. i just installed berly.. and it dosent update correct..  when im at irc.. i have to klick the titlebar to see what im writing
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, try to do sudo make instead of just make
<slicky> witch window explorer is the best to use?
<dabaR> ellioTb: but you used the command I gave you?
<ellioTb> dabaR, yessir
<Deep> \w
<DrakeMastil> You are running wineinstall as root, this is not advisable. Please rerun as a user.
<DrakeMastil> Aborting.
<FunnyLookinHat> slicky, best place to ask that would be #ubuntu-xgl
<dabaR> ellioTb: what is the error dpkg-reconfigure gives?
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, heh, ok...
<ellioTb> E: Sub-process /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true returned an error code
<bobbie__4> Linux rules
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, that specific error could be due to a number of issues...  have you asked in #wine if anyone had similiar issues?
<DrakeMastil> FLH: sorry new to linux terminal... if it was windows cmd or even dos i'd have this licked xD
<ellioTb> E: Failure running script /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true
<CoRnJuLiOx> do i need to unmount a USB drive or can i just pull it out
<DrakeMastil> FLH: nope but i can now
<slicky> FunnyLookinHat:  but they are sleeping lol
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, it's all good  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> slicky, sorry to hear that...  but most in here won't be able to help with beryl issues.
<DrakeMastil> FLH: only 2 people there xD
<ellioTb> #beryl is a good place
<dabaR> CoRnJuLiOx: unmount it is better
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR:drwxr-xr-x 37 yg root 4096 Nov 16 00:14 /home/yg
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, ouch...
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: and the .dmrc file?
<DrakeMastil> FLH: and im not logged in as root
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, have you installed the package build-essential ?
<DrakeMastil> FLH: i'm in a user account
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: it didn't say anything
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, right, there is no root account in ubuntu (unless yo uenable it)
<ellioTb> dabaR, i fixed it, just did a dpkg-reconfigure
<DrakeMastil> FLH: not that I know of... SPM time then right?
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: hey, I just got an idea. well, you had that idea hours ago, so I am not sure whether to be proud of my idea, or sad that I did not listen to you. boot recovery, and run sudo adduser heiro;sudo adduser heiro admin;sudo adduser heiro audio and then try logging into gnome as the heiro user.
<NightStalker_07> can anyone help with edgy wireless issues, the ubuntu wiki didn't help much
<dabaR> ellioTb: good work, I already kinda gave up
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, my guess is that it isn't able to compile because gcc and other compile tools aren't installed (they aren't by default)
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR:exactly why I asked you in the first place lol
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, so in console do this:     sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ellioTb> dabaR, lol, thanks though, you kinda gave me the idea
<dabaR> FunnyLookinHat: is it really possible to compile a 64 bit version of wine, a win32 emulator?
<DrakeMastil> FLH: ok its installing
<sn9> dabaR: not really
<DrakeMastil> FLH: done
<dabaR> !nicktab > DrakeMastil
<fyrestrtr> dabaR: sudo adduser heiro -G admin,users,audio -s /bin/bash <-- this is the command, the one you listed will error out after the first command, since you can't add a user that already exists :)
<dabaR> well, no, but that sounds good too.
<FunnyLookinHat> dabaR, yes, lol.  because you are compiling something to interface with a 64bit kernel
<DrakeMastil> dabaR: thanks :P
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, now try to do the wine compile again
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR:thanks I'll be right back with the results
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: good luck
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: same error
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, it's not saying anything more than just that??
<Vigo> This looks funny
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: WINE Installer v0.75
<DrakeMastil> You are running wineinstall as root, this is not advisable. Please rerun as a user.
<DrakeMastil> Aborting.
<tengo> sn9, at the resolution 1024x768, what is a normal vert/horiz refresh at...because i just went through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and all the windows are really laggy when you move them
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: that's all it said this attemp
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<KnowledgEngi> i have proble with midi
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, are you on edgy or dapper?
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: edgy
<KnowledgEngi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<KnowledgEngi> i used this howto
<fyrestrtr> tengo: refresh rates are based on the monitor, not the resolution.
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, check this out.  : )      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291620&highlight=compile+wine+64+bit
<KnowledgEngi> and the midi worked good
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | tengo
<ubotu> tengo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KnowledgEngi> after the boot the midi do not work
<KnowledgEngi> and the command timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os1l -s 44100
<tengo> fyrestrtr, my resolution is fine, but teh refresh rate isn't
<sn9> tengo: lagginess isn't a refresh rate issue, but normal would be 85 or 75 for picture tube, and 60 for flat panel (all vert)
<KnowledgEngi> do not enable the midi
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, I take it you are new to linux and compiling in the console?
<slicky> weii i fixed it ;D
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: O.O lots of commands
<KnowledgEngi> there is some script that configure ubuntu for midi ??
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, because it sounds like you are trying to run an installer when you should really be doing a fresh code compile
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, but if you follow the steps in that post, you should be golden
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: yep... i a PC tech... and my boss suggested i got into linux so he could pay me more
<fyrestrtr> tengo: you need to make sure your refresh rates are listed correctly for your monitor type. If its laggy, and you are sure the refresh rates are correct, then you probably need accelerated drivers for your video card.
<slicky> almost..
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, I also HIGHLY suggest you ditch the 64-bit installation and just go with a regular 32-bit...   better driver support and more packages available...
<fyrestrtr> DrakeMastil: your boss is giving you tips to increase your pay?
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, you're just going to make life tough on you for no real reward if you use 64bit
<KnowledgEngi> is possible the timidiy and  fluidsinth create a conflict ???
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: did somebody now screw up the midi howto that i perfected?
<DrakeMastil> fyrestrtr: we just took on a contract who uses ubuntu work stations and servers
<tengo> all of my windows are really laggy in ubuntu, same with scrolling up and down pages
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: because it's not supposed to tell you to manually use the -iA option
<DrakeMastil> fyrestrtr: so he thought i was the guy for the job since i enjoy command line anything so he kinda gave me the nudge in the right direction
<dabaR> tengo: do you have more than 128 of RAM?
<eth0s> Can anyone help me with XGL?
<tengo> dabar: yes, i have 512
<fyrestrtr> eth0s: check #ubuntu-xgl
<tengo> dabar, and my video card is fine, it goes slow whenever i change to 1024x768
<eth0s> thx
<dabaR> tengo: did you use top to see whether some process is hogging up memory or cpu?
<fyrestrtr> tengo: what video card do you have?
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: welp i just installed and Stormx2 suggested since i have a 64bit cpu to go 64bit so i did xD
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: and, yes, fluidsynth may create a conflict
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, You can also just force it to use the 386 package on 64 system:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, cool, well good luck with it  :
<FunnyLookinHat> : )
<KnowledgEngi> ok now i remove fluidsinth
<tengo> fyrestrtr nvidia geforce 4
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: I'm just gonna scrap this install and go 32bit lol
<FunnyLookinHat> DrakeMastil, good call.  : )
<fyrestrtr> tengo: what driver are you using? Type this in a terminal from X : glxinfo | grep direct
<istuk> can someone direct me to a good web based admin for my server? (just a server in the house - nothing special)
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: thanks for the help
<NightStalker_07> Can anyone help me with wireless for edgy? The wiki was no real help, and my wireless worked fine under dapper.
<fyrestrtr> istuk: you can try webmin, but its not supported under ubuntu.
<istuk> is there one that is supported
<istuk> ?
<amicke> Is there any way to restor ubuntu to old setting.. to turn back time?
<tengo> fyrestrtr: x error of failed request:  badalloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<fyrestrtr> honestly, I never used one; so don't know.
<istuk> Ok thanks :-)
<tengo> fyrestrtr and a whole bunch of other stuff
<FirstStrike> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<FirstStrike> hmm
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: if you installed with synaptic, you can remove with synaptic
<KnowledgEngi> normally i use synaptic
<dabaR> amicke: usually backing up config files will do the trick for some issues, but to downgrade from say edgy to dapper, no, not really.
<infidel> what file binds special keys like on laptops?
<tengo> fyrestrtr should i install the nvidia drivers?
<KnowledgEngi> and when is needed i add repository in sinaptyc
<FunnyLookinHat> NightStalker_07, I can't help you now but I can try to give you some assistance tommorow....  (it's late here and I hav eto go)....  Try coming in here during the day tommorow and a lot of support should be around for wireless issues
<KnowledgEngi> now i has remover fluidsynth, qsynth, libfluidsynth, timiditi
<fyrestrtr> tengo: yes.
<KnowledgEngi> timidity
<sn9> infidel: on ubuntu, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<KnowledgEngi> removed
<NightStalker_07> FunnyLookinHat: alright, thanks
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: keep timidity
<dabaR> infidel: see man xmodmap, maybe that is it
<infidel> sn9, yeah but what file is it?
<KnowledgEngi> sometime i have paranoia that removin some pakage, the removing do not remove the configuration files
<barachie> hello, does anybody know something about the 'sit0' interface?  it showed up after entering in the 'iwconfig' command and im wondering what it is. thanks.
<sn9> infidel: you're asking where it stores the prefs?
<tengo> sn9 which nvidia packages did you say i should install?
<KnowledgEngi> i must reinstall timidity ???
<infidel> sn9, yeah
<fyrestrtr> tengo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<dabaR> KnowledgEngi: see man apt-get the --purge option
<sn9> tengo: nvidia-glx, and if you care, linux-k7 for the athlon-specific kernel and modules
<amicke> dabaR: hmm but does the ubuntu cd have like repair possiblity?
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: don't remove timidity in the first place
<dabaR> amicke: ya, reinstallation like only.
<KnowledgEngi> i has removed timitidy 5 minuts ago
<dabaR> barachie: ask google, it has some info
<amicke> dabaR:  ok :/
<KnowledgEngi> gh the man pages about apt-get is in english
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: then put it back, along with whatever patches and/or soundfont you want to use
<KnowledgEngi> i did not understand wath do the option --purge
<dabaR> KnowledgEngi: the --purge apt-get remove option deletes the config files when you uninstall a package
<KnowledgEngi> --purge consent to install removing and ovewriting the config files?
<CaptainMorgan> is there a system clock that maintains system uptime? if so, where is it? if not, how do I get one?
<dabaR> CaptainMorgan: did you try uptime in a terminal?
<CaptainMorgan> ah
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<infidel> sn9, any idea?
<mdious> ph8>are you around?
<sn9> CaptainMorgan: well, one thing you can do is just type "uptime" like so:
<sn9>  23:40:42 up 1 day, 11:12,  2 users,  load average: 0.17, 0.17, 0.17
<CaptainMorgan>  02:40:04 up 1 day, 23:33,  2 users,  load average: 0.25, 0.41, 0.32
<CaptainMorgan> I imagine the second user must be root
<tengo> fyrestrtr, sn9: thanks for your help you too...may god that doesn't exist praise you
<KnowledgEngi> apt-get --purge remove PACKAGENAME
<KnowledgEngi> ?
<dabaR> don't, you'll summon the big one!!1;)
<slicky> hi.. i use a swedish keyboard.. should i use utf-8 as layout then?
<VigoFusion> CaptainMorgan: Yes there is,uptime in yerminal and there is a System Tool that does it graphically
<KnowledgEngi> is correct the syntax ?
<istuk> type who to know who the other user is
<KnowledgEngi> sn9,
<dabaR> tengo: heh
<VigoFusion> yerminal? *terminal
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: it is
<dabaR> KnowledgEngi: not you
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR:it worked, in a way
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: OK, are you now in Ubuntu?
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR:then I did something very terrible >.<
<knix> How can I get the height of a font in X?
<sn9> infidel: it's buried in hidden folders in your home folder
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: Now I need to recover the second account's password, i just need to get into the md5sum for it
<istuk> thanks for the help - out
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR: don't worry about it I'm just gonna do this later
<mdious> i need to apt-get life lol
<mordof> hey hey i got a question! is it possible to install ubuntu server remotely!?
<keeganX> you mean sudo apt-get life
<mordof> nah, life isn;'t that important
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: to recover the password, you can run passwd heiro in recovery mode
<dabaR> it will let yu change it
<mdious> keeganX>OH and all this time i could have had a life...i was forgetting the sudo part, no wonder i'm still the way i am lol
<Heiroglyphics> dabaR:so i just type in passwrd heiro and thats it?
<dabaR> Heiroglyphics: that will change the password for the heiro user
<Heiroglyphics> dabar, thanks for your help and time sorry I'm such a noob
<dabaR> no worries
<sn9> mordof: install remotely? sometimes you just gotta be there...
<Heiroglyphics> ok later and have fun and thanks very much
* mordof sighs
<dabaR> see ya
<mordof> that's no fun!!
<mordof> sn9, but it's down in the basement.. and id on't want to go get it
<sn9> mordof: you're in the same building and you still wanna do it remotely???
<dabaR> haha
<KnowledgEngi> sn9, I has removed timidity, fluidsynth, qsynth and rosegarden using --purge option
<KnowledgEngi> now what i must to do???
<mdious> sometimes getting up takes just too much energy...that and our server room is far to freezing to do anything in there for more than a few minutes :P
<junglerob> Maybe the computer room is *really* cold.
* dabaR ftw takes over the channel cause there are no ops
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: put timidity back, and any patches and/or soundfonts you want to use
<KnowledgEngi> for realtime i have no problem becouse i have a kernel that use "timer frequency = 1000 hz"
<mordof> sn9: it's the BASEMENT.. the compy is shoved in the back cold corner where it's hard to get at, lol.. took me 40 mins to set it up and turn it on
<fnf> Hello, has anyone compiled a custom kernel in Edgy ? I have a few problems that couldn't be resolved yet.
<fnf> anyone, please ?
<sn9> mordof: how the blazes do you expect to install remotely if the machine isn't even powered on?
<dabaR> !seen anyone
<minerale> how may I use iptables to forward all connections coming in port 80 to port 8888 ?
<ubotu> I haven't seen anyone recently
<mordof> sn9: it's on...
<dabaR> fnf: he has not been in the channel recently, but if you ask your question, the rest of us will try to help
<KnowledgEngi> sn9, I need install timidity and timidity-patches-eaw ?
<mdious> minerale> http://www.hackorama.com/network/portfwd.shtml
<mordof> sn9: i'm not an idiot! lol.. it's running and i can use it remotely
<fnf> dabaR: (sigh) thank you
<keeganX> idiot
<mdious> minerale>/sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<mdious> 		 --dport 8888 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:80
<mdious> /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.0.2 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<fnf> So, has anyone encoutered problems with a completely black console ?
<dabaR> fnf: you compiled a custom kernel, and when you boot it you get a console that has no letters?
<KnowledgEngi> sn9, I has install timidity and timidity-patches-eaw
<KnowledgEngi> now what i do ?
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: my recommendations for patches, options, and a soundfont are in the howto
<globe> what are some cd ripper progs that produce *good* sound from cds?  Last time I ripped cds the sound quality was horrible....
<fnf> dabaR: To ensure maximum compatibility, I have made the new kernel that as bloated as possible, but to no avail. The logs reported vesafb driver has been loaded correctly, but there was no dispaly characters.
<keeganX> sound juicer?
<dabaR> globe: you used sound-juicer?
<Jordan_U> globe: Like FLAC lossless or just good mp3?
<KnowledgEngi> sn9, Are you mean this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<globe> dabaR, keeganX, thx, ill try it.
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: yes, i wrote major parts of that page
<dabaR> fnf: not sure what to do in that case, sorry
<globe> Jordan_U: I dont have too much a preference, but i'd like a program that supports multiple codecs
<corevette> whats the difference from xgl and compiz
<fnf> dabaR: startx could bring up the X server, just in case, I suspect there's some obscure console config that caused it.
<fnf> dabaR: Thanks anyway.
<dabaR> fnf: welcome:)
<mdious> gotta go, cya everyone, thanks for the company :)
<Loco-moto> ummm,.  im trying to compile somthing here and it says    C compiler unable to create executables./....        any help
<Jordan_U> corevette: XGL is what enables 3D effects , compiz is what actually handles how windows should wobble :)
<dabaR> Loco-moto: did you install a compiler?
<socrates> hi all. I would like to figure out why all french accent characters in my files are resulting in funny characters being sent over email---even when they look ok with editting the file containing the characters.. I think it's my locale settings. ANyone know what I'm talking about
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: just don't run it as a midi server unless you really need that
<ochosi> hi, i seem to be unable to start jackd. it says "the playback device "hw:0" is already in use." esd or anything alike doesn't seem to be running. reboot doesn't help. any ideas?
<globe> dabaR: is Sound Juicer pretty fault tolerant (ie, somewhat scratched cd still yields a good rip)?
<dabaR> ochosi: did you stop alsa?
<corevette> is it risky installing xgl/compiz?
<dabaR> globe: did for me...depends on the scratch maybe
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: if you want it to start on boot anyway, there is a section of the page on that, too
<Slart> Hello, when I record something using the sound recorder and then play it back it is played back in a higher pitch.. kind of when you play a soundfile with a too high sample frequency. Are there settings for this? if so, where?
<Loco-moto> dabar:   kinda new  ushally wit kde and stuff,,   u mean like gcc or somthing,   and how do i do it
<ochosi> dabaR, well is there still any sound if i do that?
<corevette> and how much video memory do you need for xgl/compiz?
<dabaR> Loco-moto: install build-essential, then try again
<Loco-moto> thanks
<globe> dabaR: well yea, but for example (on windows) itunes will rip most anything w/o errors, even audiograbber fouls up on scratches
<Jordan_U> corevette: Somewhat, it is safer to use AIGLX if possible , ie if you have an intel or Nvidia card.
<dabaR> ochosi: try this, run lsof /dev/dsp, show us output
<corevette> jordan_u yeah i have nvidia, how much video memory do you need normally
<dabaR> globe: I can't tell you, you should try
<globe> dabaR: oh, i'll try ;-) thx
<ochosi> dabaR, wow i just shut down alsa and now jackd started... why's that?
<Loco-moto> does it matter where i install it to dabaR??   well actully it wont take ne dir i give it
<ochosi> dabaR, lsof /dev/dsp gives no output at all
<dabaR> Loco-moto: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<dabaR> ochosi: well, as I understand, and I have minimal knowledge of this, is that either alsa or jack, not both.
<dabaR> ochosi: well it works now, so don't bother
<Loco-moto> ok that worked dandy dabaR: but it cant find any build essentials pkgs...  lol
<fnf> corevette: The root of instability lies in the display driver, if you are lucky.
<Slart> Loco-moto: skip the s at the end
<dabaR> Loco-moto: you just installed build-essential, try compiling again
<dabaR> Loco-moto: or...you are confusing me
<Loco-moto> slart:    ty :) *smacks*
<Jordan_U> corevette: I don't know exactly but not anything much really, beryl runs fine on even modest integrated graphics cards.
<Loco-moto> dabar   dnt wry
<Loco-moto> was a typo
<slicky> &j #ubuntu/xgl
<dabaR> Loco-moto: Oh, I get it
<Slart> =)
<Loco-moto> lol
<ochosi> dabaR, ok, thanks anyway!
* Loco-moto smacks himself
<dabaR> ochosi: welcome
<luke_> Hello folks.  I have a question.   I have 6.10 installed on my Desktop and Laptop.  However, on my desktop whenever I install something it asks that I insert the Ubuntu CD.  Any reason for this?  Is there a way to disable it?
<fnf> corevette: beryl/compiz may be configured to run acceptably fine on a 32MB graphics card, the lower end I'm not sure as I don't own one.
<dabaR> luke_: remove the cd line from /etc/apt/sources.list. you need to use gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to edit it.
<sn9> luke_: yes. it would be a checkbox in System -> Administration -> Software Properties
<luke_> thanks :)
<Loco-moto> i just love a compiling screen without the word "error"   just makes me wana jump with joy
<dabaR> sn9: nice. software sources, though.
<sn9> dabaR: sorry, looking at dapper here
<dabaR> sn9: well, that is what it is called here anyhow, but it is a really cool applet, I like it.
<Jordan_U> sn9: Wow, I hadn't seen the software-sopurces app before, much easier than explaining to people how to edit thier sources.list :)
<Jordan_U> *sources
* dabaR and everyone else is in love with the new widget
<Nuked> what new widget?
<sn9> dabaR: it's not new. it was "Software Properties" in 6.06, and in 5.10, it was buried in Synaptic
<Jordan_U> sn9: But this new one has a much easier interface IMHO than synaptic did for repos.
<dabaR> Jordan_U, sn9: and it is more accessible too. I mean new as in newly discovered
<sn9> Jordan_U: in 5.10, yes. however, the 6.06 one already had the simplicity you're looking for. as the matter of fact, IMHO, the 6.06 one had an even easier interface than the 6.10 one
<bobbie__4> I'm bored can someone kick me for fun?
<Loco-moto> well ne one know a good ps2 emulator?
* dabaR kicks bobbie__4 in the nuts
<bobbie__4> ouch!!
<dabaR> !find ps2
<ubotu> Found: ps2eps, yapps2, yapps2-runtime
<dabaR> !info ps2eps
<ubotu> ps2eps: convert PostScript to EPS (Encapsulated PostScript) files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.58-2 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 112 kB
<bobbie__4> bobbie falls to the floor clutching his nutsack
<dabaR> !find playstation
<ubotu> Package/file playstation does not exist in edgy
<Nuked> !info yapps2
<ubotu> yapps2: Yet Another Python Parser System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-17 (edgy), package size 60 kB, installed size 260 kB
<sn9> dabaR: ps2 is just too new
<Loco-moto> u mean i wont b abled to play ps2 roms?
<Loco-moto> with a ps2 emu on ebuntu
<Loco-moto> ?
<huiber1> What are these !find commands thigies here?
<KnowledgEngi> sn9, http://rafb.net/paste/results/pGBZ7n52.html
<Nuked> if you can find a ps2 emulator
<Nuked> and if your roms are legally aquired
<Loco-moto> k, whew,,,, scared me for a sec
<dabaR> huiber1: find makes ubotu search for packages, and even for files you specify after the keyword
<Healot> Loco-moto: iirc, there is no such emu ported to linux
<KnowledgEngi> i has do only what you see in the paste page
<Loco-moto> umm,
<Loco-moto> Healot
<Loco-moto> ...
<Loco-moto> nsx2
<Jordan_U> huiber1: ubotu is a bot, you tell it to do a command by making a comment with ! in front of it.
<Loco-moto> and pcsx2 are src
<huiber1> Are there any other commands ?
<Loco-moto> for win and linux
<fnf> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nuked> !find nsx2
<dabaR> !usage > huiber1
<ubotu> Package/file nsx2 does not exist in edgy
<Slart> hmm.. when I'm using aoss with teamspeak I get echoes from myself... similar to using "record what u hear" in windows... ie it's not recording from the microphone only..  I cant find any setting for this.. any hints?
<Nuked> !usage > Nuked
<dabaR> huiber1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: yes, for basic midi playback, that is correct. for improved playback, use the SGM soundfont mentioned further down the page
<huiber1> Thaks for the info, I'm reading it just now..
<Healot> Loco-moto: it is not in uubntu official repos btw, i don't give ~
<KnowledgEngi> sn9, Finding and setting up a soundfont
<KnowledgEngi> this section ??
<sigp239> what is the command to pass the ubuntu installer so it doesn't use dma for my cd drive?
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: yes. also, unless your cpu is blazing fast, follow the steps at the bottom to reduce cpu usage. i recommend doing that even on a p4
<Healot> man hdparm
<KnowledgEngi> i has AMD athlon xp
<KnowledgEngi> 32 bit
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: yes, i would still recommend reducing cpu usage as described at the bottom
<dabaR> sigp239: there is some info here, but not exactly what you ask, I don't think: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Kvek> GoodMorning all
<huiber1> !search dma
<ubotu> Found: backspace-error-#ubuntu-xgl,dma,alt-gr-#ubuntu-xgl,winkey,oldworld
<FluxD>  hi I am trying to install beryl on edgy. this repo (deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main)is not working do I have to use the svn one?
<Kvek> Can i please get some help?
<huiber1> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Healot> man hdparm >> sigp239
<Log1x> Does Ubuntu have a problem with Virtual PC 2004 ?
<darko3d> i'm installing beryl on aiglx, and this command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, will upgrade all the list, whereas i only want it to upgrade those two   ssh-askpass-gnome xinit xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-driver-ati ------  xserver-xorg-driver-i810  how can i do that??
<Log1x> I'm getting a error trying to boot Id "#" respawning to fast, paused for 5 minutes
<keeganX> I do.
<Log1x> or something
<Log1x> disabled for 5 minutes
<Jordan_U> FluxD: No, there are other repos see the ununtu wiki.
<Log1x> and its going non stop
<Kvek> I'm currently installing ubuntu and i have a bunch of numbers and letters on my screen
<Jordan_U> FluxD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Log1x> is there something i can do to stop this Id "#" respawning to fast: disabled for 5 minutes :x
<Log1x> It's just doing random numbers 1-6
<Log1x> in place of the # i had above
<Kvek> these numbers are 303.
<sn9> Kvek: is it stuck?
<Kvek> yes
<huiber1> Log1x, this message might come when Linux is not able to setup tty consoles at boot.........
<KnowledgEngi> sn9, I have this soundfont: /home/user/soundfonts/GM.sf2
<KnowledgEngi> I need just edit /etc/timidity/timidity.cfg and add the line: soundfont /home/user/soundfonts/GM.sf2
<KnowledgEngi> ??
<dabaR> darko3d: to upgrade a specific package only, try giving an install command for that particualr package
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: the soundfont i recommend is called SGM-180 or something similar
<huiber1> I got this problem once in 1998, after compiling my own kernel
<huiber1> Never heard it happen to anybody not fiddling around with the kernel.
<darko3d> what is the correct command
<FluxD> thx  Jordan_U is svn or the normal one better?
<Kvek> sn9 what am i to do?
<KnowledgEngi> is good for classical music???
<dabaR> huiber1: nice, I learned something from you now, the search command.
<sn9> Kvek: what was the last thing it did before it got stuck?
<KnowledgEngi> i study music composer in a music school
<omkar86> hi I installed xubuntu-desktop but now my old gdm style has gone, how to restore gdm?
<dabaR> darko3d: sudo aptitude install <packageName>
<Kvek> well i have a bunch on 303.numbers
<huiber1> dabaR, I'm just reading the Wiki, there are many more commands, quiette fun.
<enyc> Hrrm, I am not sure who to assign this bug to :-  https://://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cdrtools/+bug/70098 -- lpease tell me what procedure this sort of things goes thrugh // howto get it looked at / what I can do to help / etc. ;-)
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: the SGM-180 would definitely be sufficient for classical
<dorian_> doyou speke french?
<dabaR> !fr
<devilsadvocate> omkar86, in setiing go to login screen and select the gdm theme of your choice
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kvek> last one is 303.474081 with code 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 and some ff ff ff
<darko3d> thanks
<sn9> Kvek: ohhhhhhhh...
<Kvek> yeah
<sn9> Kvek: that's called a "kernel oops"
<dabaR> sn9: in technical jjargon
<Kvek> what do i do?
<sigp239> Healot how does hdparm help?  i am looking for the option to pass the ubuntu installer so my cd-rom drive will work right.  i think it needs to have dma disabled
* enyc waits
<imsdle> I have just pulled out my old harddisk, and put it in my ubuntu new computer... but i can't mount it. the old computer was fedora core 5.. any idea
<imsdle> s
<imsdle> ?
<enyc> Somebady please tell we the correct channel in which to discuss Ubuntu-bugs ;-)
<sigp239> what is the command to pass the ubuntu installer so it doesn't use dma for my cd drive?
<Healot> sigp239: man hdparm and thou shall know
<devilsadvocate> imsdle, what seems to be the problem?
<slicky> hm.. i cant make my xmodmap load at startup..
<imsdle> I don't know how to find the harddisk.. and i don't know how to mount it
<sod75> imsdle: check how the partitions are called via dmesg
<Kvek> what can i do ?
<imsdle> i have done all the mkdir /media/ohd
<imsdle> and all that
<devilsadvocate> imsdle, did you restart your computer after you put in the new hard disk?
<sn9> Kvek: well, if it happened during installation, you're really in for a lot of headaches if you want anything to work, unless of course, it's a one-time fluke
<imsdle> yes...
<sod75> them mount with " mount /dev/hdx /media/ohd1 "
<nilson> anyone here using BIND on their Ubuntu installation?
<fnf> slicky: It depends on your WM or DE, what is the one you're using ?
<sigp239> Healot: not getting it
<KnowledgEngi> sn9, i has not find the soundfont that you concile me !!
<nilson> My BIND seems to be running but its not listening
<slicky> fnf:  huh? i want to use xmodmap.se
<Kvek> so is it not going to work sn9
<dabaR> enyc: well, there is a #ubuntu-bugs, but you reported it, and can really only wait, pay someone to work on it, or work on it yourself.
<enyc> nilson: Ive dealt with DNS but use  NSD and nor bind...
<imsdle> i get mount: special device /dev/hdx does not exist
<sn9> Kvek: did it only happen once?
<huiber1> sigp239, at boot time, edit the boot line, and append:
<huiber1> --ide=nodma
<imsdle> i have tried hdb hdb2 etc etc etc etc
<Kvek> yeah i've still got it on the screen
<enyc> dabaR: I see... so I am not supposetd to assign it to the package maintainer or contact the maintainer ?
<devilsadvocate> imsdle, it might be sda
<nilson> enyc, I ran BIND for two years on Gentoo but I cant get it to work right in this new Ubuntu install
<slicky> fnf:  i added it in the session startup program handler.. and when i reboot it gone..
<devilsadvocate> imsdle, it it a sata hard drive?
<imsdle> no... ide
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: did you see this statement on the page? "A big list may be found at [WWW]  http://timidity.s11.xrea.com/files/readme_cfgp.htm in which the fifth soundfont from the top (SGM-whatever) is quite complete for general use with TiMidity++."
<nilson> enyc, it's installed and running and I have my zonefile configured, but BIND doesnt seem to be listening on its port
<fnf> slicky: Ok, so you're running Ubuntu desktop. Wait a minute, I'm not using desktop right now.
<enyc> nilson: hrrm... trying to run authoritative dns? trying to run recurive dns? trying to rut forwarder dns?  what is happening?
<atomikulinux> Hey there, I've just realised the hard drive ubuntu is on is faulty. I do have another one spare though. Is there an easy way to copy all the files across?
<Kvek> Hey sn9 what am i to do?
<imsdle> old 10mb drive.. runing fedore core 5... installed ubuntu onto a new hard disk.. now i want to copy my docs and emails over
<devilsadvocate> imsdle, in a terminal run "cd /dev
<nilson> authoritative for my domain
<nilson> its just not responding to queries
<imsdle> yup
<KnowledgEngi> http://timidity.s11.xrea.com/files/readme_cfgp.htm
<KnowledgEngi> i was searching here
<Jordan_U> slicky: I believe you just need to make a file named something like .xmodmap in your home folder for it to load automatically.
<imsdle> i get 1.4 entries
<slicky> fnf:  okey, im using xgl berly.. and i need the xmod.se to load.. to get my keyboard right..
<imsdle> 1.4 billion... listings i mean
<sn9> Kvek: try the installation a second time to see whether it happens again
<devilsadvocate> 1.4 billion?
<Kvek> ok
<imsdle> lots and lots
<devilsadvocate> just do cd /dev
<sod75> imsdle: do "dmesg | grep hd" " and check what your drive is, it can be hda, hdb, hdc, etc...
<slicky> Jordan_U:  oh, so i just copy the xmodmap.se from /usr/share/xmodmap/ to my homedir?
<fnf> slicky: You may put "xmodmap xmodmap.se" into your ~/.xinitrc script
<devilsadvocate> then, do "ls |grep da
<devilsadvocate> "
<enyc> nilson: well what I can say... is that if you dont want recursion you can easily install NSD instead which is more efficient and recure  but does not implement 'views' and does not implement recursion by design.. taht definitely works AND uses BIND zonefiles
<slicky> fnf:  and that script is im my homedir?
<imsdle> that worked!
<enyc> nilson: have you looked for errors in the logfiles?
<imsdle> woo hoo
<Kvek> ok starting again
<sn9> Kvek: if it does, you're probably gonna need more help than you can get in this channel
<devilsadvocate> imsdle, what worked?
<nilson> i just want to keep it simple
<nilson> and no I havent
<fnf> slicky: Yes, ~ means your home directory
<fnf> slicky: 'man xinit' for more info
<nilson> But
<Kvek> sn9 i'm just looking for a beter alternative than win98
<nilson> when I do /etc/init.d/bind9 stop
<omkar86> how to disable workspace switching on mouse scroll?
<nilson>  * Stopping domain name service...                                                                                rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<nilson> I get that
<phillijw> i just set up ndiswrapper and it made the eth1 interface show up and stuff. dmesg has no errors but iwlist eth1 scan doesnt return any results. help. ive used the same drivers before on another distro and they worked fine
<devilsadvocate> imsdle, great !
<slicky> fnf:  i dont have a .xinitrc in my ~
<sn9> Kvek: this is likely it, but some computers are just finicky
<enyc> nilson: its realyl easy and simple to setup nsd... you copy/change the example nsd.zones and copy all your files in and run 'sudo nsdc rebuild' and 'sudo nsdc reload' and it works
<fnf> slicky: Then create one, GNOME by default doesn't build one into your home.
<enyc> nilson: you will need to look in /var/log/messages or wherever it dumps errors
<Vieng> hi all
<Jordan_U> phillijw: Are you running edgy?
<phillijw> dapper
<dabaR> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Vieng> how can i chat with my friends
<Kvek> by the way sn9 when i sent for the disk they only sent me 1 and it's ver. 6.06
<enyc> nilson: BIND has this annoying habit of dumping errors where you cant see them unless you go looking, so it may not start a zone but you will have no idea at first.
<Jordan_U> Vieng: gaim ?
<phillijw> Vieng: buy a cell phone
<dabaR> !chat
<sn9> KnowledgEngi: it's right near the top of that page. still the 5th one, just like the wiki says
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<imsdle> how do you unmount
<Vieng> they are using yahoo messenger in Windows
<nilson> hm
<slicky> fnf:  kk..  so i just type the dir to my xmod file in that script? and it runs auto?
<fnf> Vieng: Err, this is a public IRC channel, I suppose you know that.
<phillijw> i actually like kopete
<Jordan_U> imsdle: man umount
<sn9> Kvek: btw, what kind of computer is it?
<devilsadvocate> Vieng, use Gaim or Kopete
<fnf> slicky: sure, your .xinitrc is an executable script that will be automagically called when you start the X server
<huiber1> !man umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> Vieng: set up a yahoo account in your gaim
<Log1x> !man drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kvek> Toshiba Tecra 8000 laptop
<Vieng> uhm how can i do that
<omkar86> how to disable workspace switching due to mouse scroll?
<Healot> you're chatting now aren;t you?
<huiber1> !find umount
<slicky> fnf:  do i have to chmod x on it?
<Vieng> because im very new to linux
<Log1x> !find drivers
<ubotu> File umount found in fdutils, hfsplus, hfsutils, klibc-utils, loop-aes-utils (and 9 others)
<devilsadvocate> !drivers | Log1x
<ubotu> File drivers found in casper, cdrdao, foomatic-db-engine, grass, hwdata (and 9 others)
<Log1x> oh
<Log1x> lol
<Log1x> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VigoFusion> wheeee
<atomikulinux> hey log1x
<atomikulinux> its meee!
<Log1x> lol sup atomiku
<Log1x> dude
<fnf> slicky: Yes.
<Log1x> go to my chan
<Log1x> i need help
<Log1x> with some stuff
<Jordan_U> !botabuse
<atomikulinux> I think im in there
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<atomikulinux> Hey there, I've just realised the hard drive ubuntu is on is faulty. I do have another one spare though. Is there an easy way to copy all the files across?
<Log1x> i know but like
<Log1x> make it active
<dabaR> Vieng: Applications menu>Internet>Gaim it will present you with an empty accounts screen, press add, choose yahoo as the account. Do you have a yahoo account?
<nilson> enyc, whats apparently happening is that rndc cant connect or interface with BIND
<dabaR> omkar86: in gnome?
<nilson> rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<nilson> every time I try to do something I get that
<omkar86> dabar:xfce and gnome
<Vieng> #dabaR: yes i do
<cobelloy> hi there - anyone know how to set the default audio device? I got two and the wrong one plays all the sounds
<fnf> atomikulinux: You may use dd
<Vieng> dabaR: and how on...
<dabaR> omkar86: you just scroll the wheel and it changes your workspace?
<slicky> fnf: and one other thing i just discoverd.. i cant make files in my home dir.. lol
<omkar86> dabaR: yes in xgce
<dabaR> Vieng: fill in the information, press save, and click the connect checkbox
<huiber1> !find perl > me
<ubotu> Found: eperl, libapache2-mod-perl2, libapache2-mod-perl2-dev, libapache2-mod-perl2-doc, libappconfig-perl (and 1162 others)
<Kvek> something wrong with my laptop sn9
<fnf> slicky: ? What does 'ls -la ~' says ?
<omkar86> i don't want it to change workspace
<dabaR> huiber1: play with him in private, please, /msg ubotu hi, then send him pms
<huiber1> slicky, list all files in MY_HOME_DIR
<Kvek> ok my screen just went blank
<atomikulinux> fnf: okay. So i'm thinking of plugging in a spare hard drive instead of one of the cdrom drives. Then copying it over with "dd". Afterwards ill take out the ubuntu drive and put the spare drive where the ubuntu drive is
<Vieng> which field should i fill my yahoo account in
<omkar86> dabaR:when i click on desktop wallpaper and scroll it changes my workspace
<atomikulinux> Any problems with that? will GRUB get all moody?
<dabaR> cobelloy: you should disable the wrong one in bios if possible
<slicky> fnf:  it says.. im the owner.. and the group..
<sn9> Kvek: it's a laptop? yeah, more often than not, a kernel oops is indicative of something not quite kosher
<VigoFusion> Vieng: Ever used Trillian or a multi client chat program? its same thing, select the client you want to use, enter the data in as registered, and game on.
<enyc> nilson: hrrm not sure I use nsdc not rdnc ;-)
<dabaR> omkar86: in xfce that is? I do not use xfce, so sorry, what is the issue in gnome?
<slicky> fnf:  ow w8.. the nano_history is ownd by root.. that not right, right?
<cobelloy> dabaR: I have one sound card and a usb audio device - I need both
<imsdle> i have a problem.. i have mounted all the hdb (hdb, hdb1, hdb2) but they only seem to have the root partition.... i.e. the fedora core 5 partition.. how do i find the other partitions on the hdb?
<cobelloy> dabaR: but right now all sounds come from usb device
<Jordan_U> atomikulinux: You can tell grub to look for new / differendt partitions with the update-grub command.
<fnf> atomikulinux: It really depends on your configuration, the best way IMO is to move your home dir into a safe partition then thrash the driver, in case you didn't keep your home dir in a separate partition.
<atomikulinux> Hmm
<omkar86> dabaR: i think gnome doesn't change it, thanx anyways
<fnf> slicky: That's unusual, I guess you did call nano the first time as root.
<devilsadvocate> imsdle, you need to mount each of the partitions on a different mounoint
<atomikulinux> I sorta understand....
<nilson> enyc is NSD in apt
<Jordan_U> atomikulinux: You will need to run update-grub by chrooting into your current install with a liveCD
<atomikulinux> Let me just reboot with this new hard drive in
<atomikulinux> 3 minutes :)
<slicky> fnf:  ow.. kk.. i fixed it.. just chown n stuff ;D
<Vieng> ok o'll try thanks all
<enyc> nilson: yes, in universe
<fnf> atomikulinux: Plain copying into another partition could work, but most likely will not work out-of-the-box.
<huiber1> Has anybody got ekiga running?
<huiber1> I tries the setup yesterday, but don't have anybody to call :(
<nilson> completely new to debian/ubuntu-what is universe
<johnnythawte> does anybody really use Openbox or FVWM ?
<dabaR> Vieng: there is a tutorial at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto
<nilson> Im from gentoo
<enyc> nilson: it is very stable/reliable but not suitable if you want 'views' or 'recursion'
<nilson> how do I get it
<Jordan_U> !universe | nilson
<ubotu> nilson: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dabaR> nilson: read the components link to see the concept, then see the repositories to see the usage
<kaur> can i use any other than the generic kernel with edgy?
<devilsadvocate> johnnythawte, i have fvwm. i use fluxbox though mostly
<huiber1>  !EasySource > me
<slicky> fnf:  kk.. so my startupscript looks like this:  line 1: #!/bin/sh    line2: /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.se      is that ok?
<xsje> Hi All! How do i switch the vmware serverconsole from full screen to windowed screen?
<Jordan_U> nilson: By editing your xources.list file or with System -> Administration -> Software sources.
<johnnythawte> devilsadvocate: what's the appeal of using the lightweight window manager on today's hardware ?
<johnnythawte> (honestly curious)
<fnf> slicky: xinitrc is a general way to build your own startup script but that is not guaranteed to work across all DEs and WMs. Usually I use the native method that a DE/WM provides. GNOME deleted your startup command in Sessions is weird. Just give it a try.
<dabaR> cobelloy: the best I can do is direct you to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems, crimsun knows lots, try catching him some time.
<nilson> I don't have a GUI :P
<nilson> I'll edit the sources.list
<fnf> slicky: No.
<devilsadvocate> johnnythawte, i dont have todays hardware :)
<enyc> nilson: i.e. "different answers to different networks" or "a server you can point at with /etc/resolv.conf to do dns-lookups" , are not implemented, essentially by choices at design-time.
<johnnythawte> devilsadvocate: ah, well that makes sense then!
<dabaR> johnnythawte: no unneded usage of pixels, I use openbox, and am in love with the UI.
<fnf> slicky: It is 'xmodmap /usr/share/xmodma/xmodmap.se'
<nilson> enyc I don't need to do anything but run the DNS for my domain NSD should work fine
<johnnythawte> openbox seems pretty cool
<enyc> nilson: (nsd runs k.root-servers.net. and h.root-servers.net.)
<slicky> fnf:  ow.. kk =)  thanks
<enyc> nilson: thats a good choice then. i know it works on at least dapper
<johnnythawte> I dislike the unneeded pixels in Gnome
<fnf> slicky: man is your friend ;) 'man xmodmap'
<devilsadvocate> johnnythawte, besides, sometimes you dont want all those bells and whistles. i find fluxbox if much much more efficient in terms of use than xfce, for example, and even gnome
<xsje> How do i switch the vmware serverconsole from full screen to windowed screen?
<dabaR> johnnythawte: hehe...
<johnnythawte> I've been working on a guide for window managers in ubuntu
<johnnythawte> so I've been installing all of them
<johnnythawte> I used to use Blackbox a lot, way back when
<dmnd> hello, i would like to install Xubuntu but i cannot find the download cd's?
<dmnd> yes, i am new to ubuntu :)
<slicky> fnf:  kk, thanks for your help.. ill restart x now.. and see if it works :D
<devilsadvocate> johnnythawte, i'v tried e17, fluxbox, fvwm, fvwm-crystal. couldnt get the last to work though
<fnf> slicky: see you :)
<nevermind> hi channel
<dabaR> !download | dmnd
<ubotu> dmnd: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<johnnythawte> e17 has some cool effects, but it's just so strange
<dmnd> with Xubuntu, can i get E17 to work?
<johnnythawte> I think ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu are all pretty much the same thing, just different packages
<fnf> johnnythawte: Have you tried IceWM yet :) ? That's absolutely rocks. Simple yet elegantly implemented.
<dmnd> ok
<dmnd> :)
<johnnythawte> fnf: I'm actually just about to install that right now... I just opened the homepage
<nilson> enyc, so I enabled the universe repository; is there anything I need to do to get apt to recognize that or re-parse the config file?
<globe> johnnythawte: are you posting this guide somewheres?
<nilson> 'cause apt-cache isn't showing me nsd
<johnnythawte> globe: yeah, when I'm done with it :)
<dabaR> dmnd: http://www.xubuntu.org/get actually. You can get e17 rnning with xubuntu same as with ubuntu or kubuntu or ubuntu-server
<fnf> johnnythawte: You'll most likely have a comfortable experience with it. I doesn't have many eye-candy, but that's not its goal anyway.
<dmnd> dabaR: great, i am coming from gentoo and want to give ubuntu a try :)
<devilsadvocate> johnnythawte, e17 is amazing,if only it dint screw up once in a while. I found fvwm-crystal to be the strange one !
<dmnd> heard some good stuff about it
<dabaR> heh, second gentoo convert in a few minutes
<trench-> e17 ready for ubuntu?
<dmnd> oh is it? :)
<dabaR> yes you are
<dabaR> ;)
<globe> johnnythawte: good idea (the guide).  Thanks in advance for your work. ;-)
<dmnd> :D
<johnnythawte> I really like the DCOP interface in KDE
<devilsadvocate> trench-, e17 isnt ready for anything. Its in alpha. but its  good.
<johnnythawte> very cool stuff
<wilsgrant> Question: If I install (x)ubuntu on an external HD, will I be able to usb boot into it on computers other then the one I installed the OS on?
<nilson> I'm still using Gentoo on my desktop; switching the server for now
<cobelloy> dabaR: thanks - but no info on this issue there
<trench-> devilsadvocate, i see...is it on svn or the like?
<dabaR> cobelloy: did you try the listing of available sound devices, and see both devices there?
<fnf> wilsgrant: Yes, if you configured the BIOS to boot on USB devices. It's like Linux on a floppy
<devilsadvocate> trench-,  there is a repo somewhere
<dabaR> wilsgrant: well, the two computers would have to be exactly the same hardware, and both would have to have a grub installed, if I understand the theory correctly, but I think the easy answer is no.
<trench-> devilsadvocate, gotcha...thx
<lsproc> Hi
<dabaR> fnf: really?
<Jordan_U> wilsgrant: No, but there is a way to do what I think you want...
<wilsgrant> dabaR: so ubuntu won't detect the hardware on boot?
<lsproc> I have 2 annoying problems, the first one is that I don't want my Windows drives to be mounted on boot, how do I turn that off?
<wilsgrant> Jordan_U: What is that?
<dabaR> wilsgrant: I think I should shut up about this since I have no clue
<fnf> dabaR: You could have installed GRUB on that driver also. That'll make it independent.
<nilson> so I enabled the universe repository in sources.conf; is there anything I need to do to get apt to recognize that or re-parse the config file?
<johnnythawte> I really want to install Compiz or Beryl, but I've been running Ubuntu from a vmware vm
<VigoFusion> 3.5 floppies are going the way 5" did, and Cassette Tapes, which I still use on my TRS-80
<Jordan_U> wilsgrant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<devilsadvocate> lsproc, remove the respective lises from fstad
<sigp239> when i try to install ubuntu i get error "Buffer I/O error on device hdc"
<dabaR> nilson: sudo aptitude update
<lsproc> devilsadvocate: ok
<lsproc> second problem
<nilson> im using apt-get though will that still work
<trench-> johnnythawte, shouldn't matter
<dabaR> nilson: use aptitude !1
<trench-> if your pc's fast enough
<johnnythawte> trench-: the instructions say it requires openGL hardware
<trench-> otherwise forget it
<lsproc> i have to run ifdown eth1 && iwconfig eth1 ap any && ifup eth1 every time I reboot, due to the bcm43xx driver. Can I make it run the iwconfig eth1 ap any before it brings up the interface?
<johnnythawte> my PC is plenty fast, I have no speed problems
<nilson> fuck that I tried to install NFS with aptitude and ended up removing ubuntu-standard
<nilson> and had to reinstall
<trench-> ah...vmware drivers
<johnnythawte> just vmware isn't one of the supported chipsets
<slicky> fnf:  it worked :D   but hoe do i disable the shift+backspace function... so my x dosent restart
* trench- cringes
<slicky> how*
<trench-> just do a dual-boot instead
<trench-> :)
<dabaR> nilson: hehe, then just use apt-get update...
<fnf> slicky: Wait a minute, I need to 'man xorg.conf'
<johnnythawte> trench-: I'm debating on whether to do a dual-boot onto an external hard drive (usb)  any experience with that ?
<dabaR> nilson: it is a useful tool to learn to use, aptitude is...
<kaur> can i use any other than the generic kernel with edgy?
<johnnythawte> I don't really feel like resizing my main partition
<slicky> fnf:  hm kk, ill man it to
<nilson> it doesnt look hard I just dont want to mess with it right now
<atomikulinux> Okay the hard drive is in..
<nilson> I'm accustomed to doing it via the commandline anyway with emerge
<devilsadvocate> lsproc, i think you add the lines to /etc/rc.local
<cobelloy> dabaR: both cards are working, they show up in alsamixer
<wilsgrant> Jordan_U: This is an external (250 GB) USB hard drive... I was thinking of just unplugging my internal HD (to keep it simple) boot up on the xubuntu disk and telling it to install on the USB HD. This should work fine, the thing I can concerned about is if I use this external HD to boot up on a completly different computer if it will fail because of the change in hardware, or adapt when it boots like a live CD would
<dabaR> lsproc: you can add those commands to a script and add that script to boot...
<trench-> johnnythawte, there's nothing wrong with that, as long as your mobo actually supports booting from an external drive
<cobelloy> dabaR: im not even sure how they got swapped around
<dabaR> cobelloy: OK, ask crimsun when you see him.
<johnnythawte> trench-: that's a good question... not sure. It's a laptop
<lsproc> dabaR: Isnt there a preup thingy somewhere?
<fnf> slicky: Ok, take a look at the ServerFlags section, you may put an 'Option "DontZap"' to /etx/X11/xorg.conf. That'll do it.
<cobelloy> but my keyboard layout was changed somehow too
<dabaR> lsproc: maybe.
<PZ> is mark a spammer?
<PZ> http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse/2006-11/msg03765.html
<johnnythawte> I really could use a second computer
<johnnythawte> but I'm freaking broke
<johnnythawte> hehe
<trench-> johnnythawte, one way to find out is to check the bios, look into the boot order...if it indicates external, removable, for boot option, you're set
<darko3d> the beryl installation guide says: The modifications : Needs to be in the Screen section: how do i get there
<atomikulinux> So... the hard drive is in... Now what?
<slicky> fnf:  hm.. but its shift+backspace
<atomikulinux> I guess I need to format it... how
<johnnythawte> I might just partition magic my primary partition
<fnf> slicky: What does Shift+Backspace do :-/ ?
<trench-> darko3d, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<johnnythawte> I'm just worried about trashing my system
<slicky> fnf:  it puts me at the login screen
<Jordan_U> wilsgrant: For the most part it will adapt, you will need to update a few things like the xorg.conf and fstab though, if you follow the guide I gave you you won't need to do that but the system may run slower and you won't be able to do kernel upgrades.
<darko3d> so it's sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trench-> yes
<trench-> if you use gedit
<trench-> <-- nano guy
<dabaR> PZ: yes.
<PZ> auau ;)
<slicky> fnf:  hm.. xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"  <-- will it work?
<fnf> slicky: That's not X server's behavior, probably GNOME-related. In that case I have no idea. Try taking a look at System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<atomikulinux> fnf... How do I get into this hard drive? I need to format it or something
<fnf> slicky: It would, not really elegant if you ask me though.
<VigoFusion> johnnyhawte: I use to could help you there, but we stopped takeing PCs at the Mission, to many people donated , got a $2500 tax write off and then gawfed when there emails were sent from 4rth genereation settings. I can only remove so much data, the rest takes about $10,000 in hardware.
<wilsgrant> Jordan_U: So the fact that the guide was written for a pen drive doesn't matter?
<fnf> atomikulinux: Please restate, what do you have now ?
<atomikulinux> Well, ive got my spare hard drive plugged in... I just need to find out what to do with ti now
<slicky> fnf:  oow.. it worked :D
<nilson> enyc, so with NSD where are the zonefiles
<fnf> slicky: Great.
<Marlun> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on Virtual PC but during the early part of the installation I get an error that it can't detect and mount the CD. I'm using an ISO image from my harddrive to install, what should I do?
<dabaR> darko3d: use gksudo instead, though, whenever you need to run a graphical app with sudo privileges
<fnf> atomikulinux: Is your drive an IDE or a SATA ?
<nilson> It says the filenames are relative to ${zonesdir} with no indication of what the hell that is
<slicky> finally.. my ubuntu is done ;D
<atomikulinux> fnf: Uhhh... IDE
<Jordan_U> wilsgrant: I don't think so but I don't know for sure , the main question would be whether syslinux can be installed to a normall HD, which I believe it can.
<fnf> atomikulinux: Sorry, I just acknowledge yours in an USB
<trench-> Marlun, that's Virtual PC issue...not ubuntu
<fnf> atomikulinux: Ok..
<wilsgrant> I could install applications and retain them using this guide's method too, right?
<dabaR> one's ubuntu is never really done.
<Marlun> trench-: ok, but I thought that maybe I could just skip that part of the installation and it would continue using the iso.
<fnf> atomikulinux: IDE devices are listed in /dev in order: Your first drive would be named hda1, 2nd is hda2 and so on.
<fnf> atomikulinux: I mean your partitions, HDDs are listed in hda, hdb.... order
<trench-> maybe try vmware...i'm not familiar with vpc
<atomikulinux> fnf: okay sec
<atomikulinux> I have.... a hda and a hda1
<Jordan_U> wilsgrant: If you just want to move Ubuntu when you buy another PC or something go with a regular install and reconfigure what needs reconfiguring, if you want to have your own system with you to be able to boot on any machine and go then go with the guide.
<atomikulinux> there should be another one though... theres 3 hard drives in my machine. theres a 1GB one that is used for swap space I think
<fnf> atomikulinux: So you currently have a hardrive and one partition on that, is that your only HDD ?
<atomikulinux> Oh wait
<dabaR> fnf: use sudo fdisk -l to list hard drive info
<fnf> dabaR: Ah, sure, 'ls -la /dev/hd*' could also do the trick though.
<devilsadvocate> atomikulinux, do "cd /dev" and then ls |grep da"
<atomikulinux> I have 3 hard drives... One hard drive is linux. One hard drive is a 1GB one which I havent really done anything with.. although I think ubuntu said it was gonna use it as swap space when I installed it. and theres another one... the spare one which I wanna cop the stuff through
<atomikulinux> Each hard drive has one partition I believe
<dabaR> fnf: it could, but the command gives useful info
<wilsgrant> Second option is what I want, I have installed regular Ubuntu before in fact I am typing this from an ubuntu VM I made being played inside vista
<dmnd> *shivers*
<fnf> dabaR: Right.
<atomikulinux> devilsadvocate: Your command returns: hda hda1 ptyda ttyda
<fnf> atomikulinux: Do you see another hdab, hdc other than your first drive ?
<atomikulinux> Perhaps theres a partiton program I can open up.. I need to see how my stuff is looking
<atomikulinux> Im not even sure that my 1GB is doing anything...
<ochosi> dabaR, hi, i donno if you can remember, asked you about jackd prob a few hours ago
<devilsadvocate> atomikulinux,  are your harddrives all pugged in ?
<atomikulinux> devilsadvocate: Well...
<dabaR> atomikulinux: just run sudo fdisk -l
<atomikulinux> They appear to be...
<devilsadvocate> :|
<Jordan_U> wilsgrant: If you do try it tell me how it turnes out.
<atomikulinux> not sure if the bios has recognised em
<atomikulinux> I forgot to check
<ochosi> dabaR, actually, my sound seems to be broken now. any idea why that could be? (i uninstalled jackd again, /etc/init.d/alsasound status says the driver is loaded)
<atomikulinux> Okay cool... fdisk looks like its returned 3 hard drives
<devilsadvocate> atomikulinux, go "sudo fdis -l" as fnf and dabaR say
<Vieng> I can not sign in
<Jordan_U> can syslinux be installed on a normall USB hard drive?
<dabaR> ochosi: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<nilson> enyc, are you still around bud
<Vieng> it says my account is disconnected
<atomikulinux> Yes
<atomikulinux> Its returned 3 hard drives
<trench-> didn't pay the bill? :)
<dabaR> Vieng: you misconfigured it, or forgot yuor password, go check account settings with ctrl+a
<trench-> jk
<dabaR> atomikulinux: ya, that command is way easier that the listing of devices
<Tido|laptop> in gnome, how do I sudo?
<dabaR> Tido|laptop: gksudo
<atomikulinux> Hmmmmm
<ochosi> dabaR. did the restart, still: all the apps seem to be fine and playing, but nothing comes out of my speakers...
<Tido|laptop> thanks dabaR
<dabaR> ochosi: use alsamixer or the sound applet in system>prefs to see if anything is muted
<atomikulinux> Now then... I need to format the new hard drive, and copy over everything thats on this hard dirve
<dabaR> atomikulinux: edgy?
<VigoFusion> Vieng: Or try logging into Yahoo! to make certain the screen name and password are correct, the China/Microsoft migration/merge goofed alotta stuff up in Yahoo.
<atomikulinux> Yup
<wilsgrant> Jordan_U: Couldn't I just do a regular ubuntu install on the drive then set it up to use the syslinux bootloader to make switching it between comps easy?
<atomikulinux> it appears that this hard drive has 3 partitions... Linux,extended and swap
<ochosi> dabaR, oh man... sorry bout that. you were right. for some stupid reason my master was muted... really sorry to keep you busy with this kid's stuff..
<atomikulinux> I wanna put the swap drive on this other 1GB I have
<Vieng> uhm it works thankssss
<atomikulinux> I think GRUB is on the 1GB as well
<enyc> nilson: yes
<dabaR> atomikulinux: there is a command line utility, called cfdisk that formats partitions, use caution when playing with formatting, needless to say almost
<enyc> nilson: not got out of bed yet ;-)
<dabaR> Vieng: $20
<atomikulinux> okay
<VigoFusion> :-!
<atomikulinux> lemme get this hard drive formatted
<nilson> enyc: okay... I edited /etc/nsd/zones.conf and there is a commant which states zonefile paths are relative to ${zonesdir}
<dabaR> ochosi: no worries:)
<nilson> Nothing I have found yet tells me what zonesdir is
<enyc> nilson: I thin that in /etc/nsd/primary/
<Jordan_U> wilsgrant: It isn't the syslinux bootloader that makes everything get configured automatically at boot it is all of the various scripts on the liveCD, there is a way to use those same scripts on a regular install but I don't know how or how hard it would be.
<fnf> atomikulinux: cfdisk is reliable and easy to use.
<dabaR> ochosi: all these issues that I can solve are not much more substantial than that anyhow, and I choose to be here on my own will...
<dabaR> nilson: did you try google and the official nsd docs?
<atomikulinux> Okay so what do I do? I run cfdisk and it says "can not open hard drive"
<atomikulinux> "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive"
<fnf> atomikulinux: OTOH, you may run gparted, but that doesn't guaranteed your boot sectors will not be messed up.
<nilson> dabaR, yeah-they have practically none
<atomikulinux> hmm
<dabaR> atomikulinux: hmm, same here:-./ <--a confused cindy crawford
<wilsgrant> Jordan_U: Alright thanks im going to do a regular install and look into those scripts on the forums when I need em. Thanks for the help!
<atomikulinux> lol
<atomikulinux> Well then
<fnf> atomikulinux: Do you see other device listed in /dev ? Other than hda, do you see hdb, hdc... ?
<atomikulinux> perhaps theres a parition program with a nice little GUI
<ochosi> dabaR, i see :) so have a nice day man!
<atomikulinux> that can easily do what I want it to do :D
<atomikulinux> lol
<dabaR> Sat Nov 25 03:08:25 CST 2006
<fnf> atomikulinux: then use gparted.
<atomikulinux> perhaps I should paste the results of fdisk in a diffrent channel... then you'll understand better what im hoping to do
<slicky> oooh. im in love with berly!!
<djperegrine> I know!
<dabaR> ochosi: thanks, you too
<VigoFusion> Yes, gparted should work
<atomikulinux> Hmm
<trench-> no humping of the monitor please
<atomikulinux> How do I run it
<djperegrine> beryl is the shit fo sure
<dabaR> atomikulinux: there is a pastebin website, a really cool concept, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<elok_> hai
<atomikulinux> yeah
<fnf> atomikulinux: Alt+F2 then type into the textbox: 'gksudo gparted'
<VigoFusion> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<enyc> nilson: om on a releavnt system but I cant see it mention.ed .but I _know_ they co in /etc/nsd/primary/
<dabaR> VigoFusion: there is a package for ubuntu...
<atomikulinux> (gksudo:5141): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine",
<atomikulinux> sudo: gparted: command not found
<dabaR> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nilson> enyc Im workin on it I'll let you know if I get it working :P
<fnf> atomikulinux: Ouch. Are you running ubuntu desktop ? That only exists in the desktop version, I forgot to mention.
<Manny> hi
<dabaR> just install it
<nilson> enyc I think I get that part to work
<dabaR> hi Manny
<trench-> thanks for the livecd unfo ubotu
<nilson> but now it wont write the db; probably a permissions issue since I had to `touch` the file to make it
<trench-> info even
<darko3d> if i downloaded like a 100 program, doesn't anybody know how cn i compile ubuntu with all of these programs for future use
<Manny> I'm trying to debug an xorg crash involving FontWakeup. But I can't find xserver-xorg-dbg, which used to be distributed in 6.8.X dayds
<dabaR> !ubotu > trench-
<atomikulinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33876/
<trench-> :)
<trench-> pimp
<dabaR> darko3d: no, we do not know. There is work being done to allow for something similar in the future.
<dabaR> give credit where it is due;)
<atomikulinux> so then...
<dabaR> atomikulinux: I can't think that much now
<nilson> enyc, hey bud could you tell me what your permissions are on /var/lib/nsd ?
<djperegrine> I heard beryl is going to be inculded in the new ubuntu version or something
<trench-> i have to give ubuntu it's props...it's been hassle-free so far :)
<djperegrine> is that true
<atomikulinux> ive got gparted run
<Jordan_U> wilsgrant: If you can't find out how to use the liveCD's scripts this command should reconfigure most things but will require some interaction: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a -phigh
<dabaR> djperegrine: that depends on the stability, but ya, I heard some similar talk as well.
<trench-> 6.10 is very nice indeed
<djperegrine> I think that would help ubuntus cause
<atomikulinux> okay then.. im deleting all the paritions on the spare hard drive now...
<atomikulinux> Done.
<djperegrine> I mean beryl is so damn awesome!
<dabaR> djperegrine: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=beryl+included+ubuntu+default&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: thanks again... 32bit installed WINE installed and things are going much better
<trench-> djperegrine, try it with 16x AA :)
<djperegrine> to bad the nvidia beta drivers didn't work for me
<VigoFusion> ubuntu has accomplished what Knoppix did such a fine job on.
<djperegrine> :O ?
<DrakeMastil> FunnyLookinHat: even went ahead and used the source and compiled on my own to get used to doing things the hard way to learn
<dabaR> djperegrine: you can see some related articles there.
<Jordan_U> trench-: 16x AA ?
<trench-> i got kubuntu and wireless configured in under 30 minutes...can't do that on my gentoo :)
<djperegrine> I got all this PIXELMAP couldn't blit or something
<djperegrine> and it lagged like hell
<trench-> 16x AntiAliasing/Anisthropic
<jarek_> hello
<Jordan_U> trench-: ahh
<djperegrine> the beta of beryl + the ALGLX that came with edgy works damn nice so I am not complianin
<trench-> make sure to restart beryl when you make the change
<djperegrine> oh I did
<trench-> as far as enabling AA
<djperegrine> I will wait till its not beta anymore
<Imsdle> stuffed if i know1
<Imsdle> !
<trench-> if your card's capable, it's a real eye-candy...and a resource hog at the same time :)
<The> can anyone help me get my epson stylux cx7800 all in one printer/scanners scanners working??
<djperegrine> its not really
<trench-> i see
<djperegrine> the most it uses for me is 10%
<Tido|laptop> how do I move a file in file manager when it requires sudo or root to do it?
<trench-> what version?
<djperegrine> the svn version
<djperegrine> and like I said the ALGLX that came with edgy
<DrakeMastil> lol ok I just installed WINE on edgy and now what do i do?
<Imsdle> mount: hdb2 already mounted or /media/ohd2 busy
<Imsdle> grrr i have done a restart..
<djperegrine> GLX used like 30%
<trench-> well, if you don't have much transparencies, fancy animations, auto detecting refresh, it should use little
<dabaR> Tido|laptop: you either run the nautilus file manager with gksudo, or use a terminal. Make sure you close the nautilus after moving the files so someone does not make a mistake further down the road.
<Jordan_U> The: System -> administration -> Printing and Applications -> graphics -> Xane image scanner
<The> is there still support of automatix ?? in ubuntu edgy?
<Tido|laptop> thanks dabaR
<travkin> Automatix sux. apt-get rulez.
<travkin> :[
<djperegrine> GLX was a little bit smoother then ALGLX but it was using alot of CPU
<The> I need help ...
<The> I am not the best at this and am trying to switch.
<dabaR> The: automatix is not recommended on this channel, they recommend easyubuntu, I heard there is automatix2 for edgy, use google for more info
<trench-> djperegrine, with capable cards, that's hardware rendered
<DrakeMastil> I just installed WINE on edgy and now what do i do to use it?
<dabaR> The: did you get the printer to work, and need to get the scanner to work, or nothing works yet?
<djperegrine> run some exe's :D
<Jordan_U> DrakeMastil: Double click an exe.
<fam> hi how can i change the root mode so i can work in root mode
<The> dabaF: yes
<dabaR> DrakeMastil: wine something.exe
<dabaR> !root > fam
<djperegrine> man if I can get directX + .net 2.0 working on wine I am set for life
<DrakeMastil> dabaR: thanks
* dabaR rules supreme
<dabaR> or something
<trench-> hehehe
<Imsdle> I'm totally lost.. i have been able to mouint the drive.. and it shows as a 10mb hard disk which is right.. but I can only find these files
<Imsdle> config-2.6.15-1.2054_FC5      lost+found
<Imsdle> grub                          System.map-2.6.15-1.2054_FC5
<Imsdle> initrd-2.6.15-1.2054_FC5.img  vmlinuz-2.6.15-1.2054_FC5
<Imsdle> it is my old fedore core drive and i can't find /home/ anywhere
<The> does anyone know how to get a scanner to work ?
<The> mine doesn't seem to be working
<Jordan_U>  Applications -> graphics -> Xane image scanner didn't work? Did it give an error?
<The> ya
<The> i mean
<The> no
<The> it said that it doesnt find a scanner
<dabaR> Imsdle: the home was a different partition?
<The> it say's "No divices avalible"
<dabaR> Imsdle: try sudo fdisk -l and see whether you see some other partitions on the same drive, or something.
<Imsdle> i think so but stuffed if i can mount them.. got a similar response from my wife tonight
<Slart> ngngaaa.... I'm starting to dislike wine about now.. stupid software.. or stupid user.. not sure which yet...
<The> I found this guy no the ubuntu forums who got his printer/scanner to work, but I have no Idea how he did it
<The> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286164&highlight=epson+stylus+cx7800
<atomikulinux> uhhh how do I unmount?
<TekMasterMicah> hey ladiez
<trench-> umount?
<VigoFusion> the:  which version?
<dabaR> Imsdle: you can mount them, as soon as you know about them, did you run the fdisk command?
<triablo> hello, can anybody tell me how can I have write access to my second partitionn ?
<thenetduck> I really need help getting my scanne working does anyone have any experience with getting scanners to work?
<dabaR> atomikulinux: umount <deviceNode or mount dir>
<dabaR> triablo: what file system does it have?
<trench-> dabaR, got a q...running kubuntu here...how exactly can i get that superuser feature i got used to with kde?
<triablo> dabaR: it's ext3
<Imsdle> i can see it.. /dev/hdb2              14        4865    38973690   8e  Linux LVM... but i can't mount it
<dabaR> triablo: rephrase
<dabaR> triablo: did you try chmod?
<dabaR> triablo: not you, trench- rephrase
<mamzers555> hello, how can o lower the volume of oss-sound? i have a game that uses oss and it is at full volume, how can i change this?
<dabaR> Imsdle: why not?
<triablo> dabaR: no, how to chmod
<triablo> ?
<trench-> dabaR...File Manager SuperUser Mode
<Imsdle> mount: /dev/hdb2 already mounted or /media/mels_backup busy
<dabaR> triablo: sudo chmod 777 /path
<trench-> isn't that part of kde?
<VigoFusion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktops <<<<scanners and stuff listed there....
<johnnythawte> trench-: can't you just Alt+F2 and choose run as different user ?
<dabaR> Imsdle: run mount|grep hdb2 in a terminal
<triablo> dabaR: ok, I'm going to try it
<dabaR> triablo: you do that
<dabaR> trench-: I did not understand your question, so rephrase
<trench-> superuser - root priviledge in kde
<Imsdle> yup... try to mount again?
<trench-> not in terminal
<dabaR> trench-: you want to run a kde gui app as superuser?
<trench-> yes
<trench-> :)
<dabaR> Imsdle: it shows what exactly?
<dabaR> kdesu is the gksudo of kde
<triablo> dabaR: thank you, now everything is fine :)
* dabaR ftw
<Imsdle> what shows what..  i ran that command and it just accpeted it
<dabaR> oh, no output? hmhm...
<Imsdle> nope
<dabaR> Imsdle: what command do you use to mount? show me the output of sudo fdisk -l on a pastebin too.
<travkin> ok
<travkin> ;[
<dabaR> trench-: does that work?
<thenetduck> would someone be able to help me install the sane-backend and sane-backend-extras on my computer... I don't know how... :(
<Imsdle>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Imsdle> /dev/hda1   *           1        4889    39270861   83  Linux
<Imsdle> /dev/hda2            4890        4982      747022+   5  Extended
<Imsdle> /dev/hda5            4890        4982      746991   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Imsdle> Disk /dev/hdb: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<Imsdle> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<Imsdle> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Imsdle>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Imsdle> /dev/hdb1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux
<Imsdle> /dev/hdb2              14        4865    38973690   8e  Linux LVM
<trench-> dabaR, actually no...
<dabaR> thenetduck: sudo aptitude sane-backend sane-backend-extras, also there is synaptic
<Imsdle> root@office:/media # mount /dev/hdb2 /media/mels_backup
<Imsdle> mount: /dev/hdb2 already mounted or /media/mels_backup busy
<dabaR> !synaptic > thenetduck
<trench-> also missing other kde stuff...like kcontrol
<d03boy> i installed ndiswrapper and it seems like it should be working fine. when I do iwlist eth1 scan it immediately returns "No scan results"
<trench-> won't load even envoking from terminal
<dabaR> trench-: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop?
<atomikulinux> So then... I have this faulty hard drive with two partitions on it. linux and swap. Ive created a swap partition on a different 1GB hard drive. I want to move the linux partition over from this faulty hard drive to a different 4GB hard drive. How can I do this and what will I need to reconfigure?
<trench-> dabaR...let me try...thanks
<dabaR> !pastebin > Imsdle
<dabaR> Imsdle: ls /media/mels_backups, does it show any files?
<trench-> no packages updated or installed
<dabaR> atomikulinux: you will need to reinstall, I believe, so just back up important files.
<atomikulinux> Crap.
<trench-> kubuntu edgy 6.10 here
<atomikulinux> Nooooooo
<Imsdle> nope
<dabaR> trench-: did you try #kubuntu?
<dabaR> Imsdle: I am gonna look for a linux lvm file system.
<atomikulinux> Seriously cant be bothered to reinstall... hmmm
<trench-> i'll try there...thanks dabaR...it's really no biggie for me...just out of curiosity...thanks for your help
<erUSUL> atomikulinux: you can use tar or cp and you need to update /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst if necessary
<atomikulinux> Uhh
<Imsdle> thanks alot dabaR.....
<atomikulinux> Thanks erUSUL
<atomikulinux> Now lemme just take a minute to understand what you just said :)
<atomikulinux> lol
<atomikulinux> Okay let me start by making a linux partition on this new hard drive...
<erUSUL> atomikulinux: example (cd /source/directory && tar cf - . ) | (cd /dest/directory && tar xvfp -) to copy from one partition to another (obviusly you have to do it from a live cd and mount both partitions to source and dest dirs
<atomikulinux> erUSUL: Okay cool
<atomikulinux> BRB a sec, then we'll talk business (lol)
<dabaR> erUSUL: do you have an idea why a linux LVM partition says device already mounted or mount point busy when mount /dev/hdb1 /media/mels_backup is ran, and mount |grep hdb1 shows no output, and there are no files in /media/mels_backup?
<atomikulinux> Okay so I know how to copy the partitions over. Good. Now I need to sort out how to configure ubuntu to use a different parition as swap.
<atomikulinux> And possibly reconfigure/update GRUB.
<atomikulinux> (BRB again)
<roryy> dabaR: is there p'raps a or other program with current working directory /media/mels_backup? try perhaps 'lsof /media/mels_backup' to try to find out
<dabaR> well, the person left, it seems.
<dabaR> thanks
<d03boy> anyone know how to turn the radio on for a bcm43xx? that seems to be my predicament
<erUSUL> dabaR: i do no use lvm myself but i have seen this errors before they went away when i disabled lvm and evms at startup but if you actually use lvm you can't do that :(
<dabaR> I think 3:45 am is prime time to go to sleep...
<darko3d> i installed beryl, and when i restarted the login screen doesn't show up, the website says that i should backup etc/X11/xorg.conf.old), how do i do that?
<erUSUL> darko3d: with cp ;) 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old' before you change it to fit beryl of course
<atomikulinux> Well then
<atomikulinux> I'm gonna reboot in a se
<atomikulinux> to the livecd
<darko3d> no i backed it up, but now i can login to ubuntu, i'm getting a blank page, how do i restore it
<SilentDis> hello :)
<atomikulinux> So its... mount oldhd /source/   mount newhd /dest/  then cd /source/ && tar cf - . then cd /dest/ && tar xvfp -
<atomikulinux> Yes?
<atomikulinux> Well lemme just reboot to the livecd... someone paste that back to me when I get back on IRC
<darko3d> no i backed it up, but now i cant login to ubuntu, i'm getting a blank page, how do i restore it
<Imsdle> stuffed if i know.. i must of stuffed my paritions or something... now when i restart.. it starts the fedora core hard disk and not the new ubuntu!
<darko3d> what's the command
<Imsdle> i was just trying to mount the slave! grrrrrrrrrr dear I say.. this is easier in windows!
<SilentDis> Imsdle:  nothing is 'easier', per se, in windows, simply more known to you ;)
<Imsdle> thank you for my this indegression SilentDis... it will not happen again.. i am mearly a grasshopper in the world of open source
<SilentDis> Imsdle:  rofl.  it was VERY toungue-in-cheek ;)
<d03boy> ok, i have a Fn+F2 button to turn ona nd off my wireless radio. But kubuntu seems to be intercepting these signals so the radio wont turn on. How can I turn it on then?
<darko3d> i backed up etc/X11/xorg.conf to etc/X11/xorg.conf.old, how do i restore it???
<bokey> d03boy, sudo network-admin
<ranman> hello?
<TuTUx> darko3d, sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TuTUx> darko3d, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TuTUx> darko3d, sorry, forget "cp"...
<djperegrine> is ther ea really easy way to play wmv files in firefox?
<SilentDis> darko3d:  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old /etc/X11/xorg.conf (do a mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old2 first, just in case)
<highneko> darko3d: #bash is good for questions like this, they're very helpful.
<FirstStrike> djperegrine: install the mplayer plugin
<zipola> Good morning, I'm using edgy. After installing xmms-sid xmms won't play sids. Is the package broken or am I just forgetting something?
<ranman> Can someone help me out with a graphics problem? I am a complete linux noob...
<SilentDis> !ask | ranman
<ubotu> ranman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<travkin> zipola, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xmms xmms-sid /
<travkin> ?
<cowboy1024> what is the irssi command to accept a dcc offer?
<highneko> cowboy1024: Maybe "partall".
<cowboy1024> highneko: ha ha
<zipola> travkin: No luck. It still won't.
<nilson> enyc, I got it working
<ranman> Ok... well i have a nvidia 6800 gtx card with 256mb of mem, I just want to be able to play WOW on wine and view my stuff in 1280 by 1024 or whatever the highest resolution of my card is, i tried installing the nvidia drivers from the apt thing but that did not work out... infact it effed up x so i had to re-install all of ubuntu... anyway i just want to be able to view my stuff in the resolutions it should suppor so i think i need to s
<SilentDis> !nvidia | ranman
<nilson> enyc, now I'll just have to spend a week unfucking Apache, PHP, setting up MySQL and getting Postfix working :)
<ubotu> ranman: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nilson> YAY!
<SilentDis> !cedega | ranman
<ubotu> ranman: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<djperegrine> I do have mplayer installed
<djperegrine> and the plguin
<ranman> i have gotten wow working in wine without cedega before... ubotu i have tried that but the resolutions still did not show up...
<SilentDis> ranman:  the first link ubotu shared will help you get your graphics card running properly.  the second is how to get WoW going.
<zipola> In apt-get the xmms-sid has the letters iB before it. What does that B mean?
* SilentDis plays SWG with Cedega ;)
<BlackHawk> moin
<trench-> doom3 and oblivion :)
<ranman> i have tried the first link before, it did not work
<slicky> hm.. can i use Cedega without signing up on their homepage?
<SilentDis> ranman:  what, exactly, happened?
<ranman> and i know how to use cedega and wine and I can get it to play wow...
<trench-> ranman, you just need your nvidia-drivers installed properly
<ranman> I had them installed and it froze on starting X
<n30n> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SilentDis> ranman:  I'm running a Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS, and the binary blob drivers.  i followed the instructions on that website, and it works like a charm.  it's VERY easy to overlook a step here and there, though :)
<Morrissey> I have a kind of off topic question. In my laptop I have 2x256mb RAM, If I buy a 1gb RAM, can I use one slot for the 1gb ram, and the other for a 256 mb ram chip?
<zipola> Does someone else have the xmms-sid working under edgy?
<SilentDis> Morrissey:  if it's a more 'modern' mobo in the laptop, sure.  really depends on the laptop though.
<Morrissey> SilentDis, ok, how would I know? Its about 1.5 years old
<ranman> SilentDis: i have gotten this working before, i know how to do it... I didn't skip a step... omfg i left the xorg.conf unrestored nvm...
<rlobster> Hi, I'm having a problem with my panels, they become unresponsive when I leave the computer for about 15 mins or so. I can still alt-tab between open windows but can't get the panels to respond to my mouse clicks
<rlobster> anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<SilentDis> ranman:  i kept missing the restricted modules and pulling my hair out... lol
<ranman> rlobster: do you have gdesklets? are you using gnome?
<SilentDis> Morrissey:  brand/model?  usually, you can grab a PDF of system specs from the manufactuerers website
<trench-> Morrissey, that's a hardware limitation...you need to know the capability of your laptop as far as compatible upgrades
<Imsdle> help!.... mount: /dev/hdb2 already mounted or /media/mels_backup busy
<trench-> most modern laptops can handle a gig stick of ram no prob
<sod75> Morrissey: look up the tech docs on the vendor's website
<trench-> just need to know max ram it can handle
<djperegrine> um there is no more w32codecs package?
<trench-> don't want to buy something you can't really use
<djperegrine> where can I get the codecs?
<Morrissey> SilentDis, trench- sod75: Ok, I have the datasheet up, what to look for? It says I have the 2700 DDR 333mhz ram. and 2x256 of them
<SilentDis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trench-> Morrissey, max ram allowed
<Morrissey> SilentDis, trench- sod75: And it support 2gb of ram :)
<trench-> there you go
<trench-> so answer to your q is yes
<Morrissey> trench-, ok, thanks .. so it is ok to have 1x1gb and 1x256? :)
<trench-> definitely
<Morrissey> thanks alot trench- ... thix beryl's kinda sucking up my ram (Combined with KDE ;P)
<trench-> no doubt
<SilentDis> Morrissey:  usually, there's just 1 slot you can stick ram into for a laptop (some have 2, again depends on hardware), and since it supports DDR, single stick configs will be fine.  just make sure you get compatible ram (again, check that datasheet) and you should be fine
<Morrissey> SilentDis, thanks! Ill order one today
<infidel> anyone know where "System>>Preferences>>Keyboard Shortcut" saves the mapped txt file?
<trench-> usually there will be two...rarely do they provide just one slot
<Marlun> I got ubuntu installed on Virtual PC and when installing I got to choose some resolutions, but now when I've logged into Ubuntu All I've got to choose from is 800x600 and 1024x768, not 1400x900 which I did select during installation.
<trench-> sometimes the other slot will be hidden under the keyboard, depends on laptop maker
<SilentDis> trench-:  my laptop is ANCIENT.  it has but one spot.  really old Toshiba Satellite 2535CDS.  it's been religated to a thin client for that reason ;)
<trench-> lol SilentDis
<trench-> i feel your pain
<rlobster> hi, I'm having a problem with my gnome panel, it becomes unresponsive after I leave my computer idle for about 15 mins. Any idea what the problem is?
<trench-> "most modern laptops" (quoting self)
<ranman> r lobster are you using gnome? and do you have gdesklets on?
<SilentDis> trench-:  it's modern if you count a decade as modern.  rofl
<trench-> hahahahaha
<trench-> het, as long as it works
<trench-> hey*
<J-_> google earth got me all dizzy, bleh
<SilentDis> trench-:  as I said, it enjoys continued use as a thin client lol
<rlobster> ranman: I'm using gnome, no gdesklets
<trench-> SilentDis, sounds good then :)
<J-_> is there anywhere where I can get gdesklet backgrounds?
<atomikulinux> okay im back on the live cd
<Trailblazer> i have a question, how do you set-up a proxy on ubuntu? any help?
<Morrissey> SilentDis, trench- sod75: Ive compared this: http://h20195.www2.hp.com/V2/pdf/c00573300.pdf TO THIS http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.asp?sku=306537 .... is that correct?
<Imsdle> has anyone sucessfully mounted a fc5 disk from ubuntu?
<atomikulinux> can someone paste that command back to me please
<SilentDis> dapper install here... trying to install kubuntu-desktop package, get a "could not mark all packages" error, having problems with dependancies, specifically kdegraphics-kfile-plugins.
<ranman> omg its still not working when i try and do nvidia-glx-config enable i get this: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel
<atomikulinux> Hey can someone paste that command back to me please
<ranman> how do i check what kernel i am running? i know there is a command for it i just can't remeber...
<SilentDis> ranman:  uname -r
<Trailblazer> i think i should go back to windows
<ranman> ty
<atomikulinux> mmmkay were gonna have a problem here
<atomikulinux> is anybody here that was helping me a few minutes ago?
<SilentDis> Trailblazer:  proxy for what?  web browser?
<Morrissey> Is BERYL on KDE known to be very slow? Not the 3d effects (Theyr actually fast), but normal web browsing, etc etc?
<Trailblazer> mail sorry
<Trailblazer> internet is working fine
<azcazandco> someone please help me before I give up on ubuntu all together, I keep getting random freezes on 2 different ide drives and it is doign ym head in
<J-_> I just figured out that i didn't make any sense at all. Is it possible to get "starterbar" backgrounds anywhere for gdesklets?
<atomikulinux> Okay
<atomikulinux> I need someone to paste that thing back to me
<atomikulinux> That thing I said a few minutes ago before leaving
<infidel> anyone know where "System>>Preferences>>Keyboard Shortcut" saves the mapped txt file?
<ranman> omg its still not working when i try and do nvidia-glx-config enable i get this: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel
<atomikulinux> Can someone just look up through the chav
<atomikulinux> *chat
<atomikulinux> for "atomikulinux"
<lir1> where do I change the default music player from rhythmbox to something else?
<atomikulinux> and just paste that command back
<lir1> I can't find it in gconf or keyboard shortcuts.
<trench-> right click file, then properties
<atomikulinux> Wheres that guy that was helping me
<J-_> right click teh file>properties>open with
<atomikulinux> damn damn damn
<SilentDis> Trailblazer:  if you need a proxy for your mail connect, usually, it's specified in-line.  a username of proxy.server.address.com:username@mailserver.com or some such.  really depends on what the proxy needs.
<rlobster> hi, I'm having a problem with my gnome panel, it becomes unresponsive after I leave my computer idle for about 15 mins. Any idea what the problem is?
<SilentDis> Trailblazer:  is it a socks5 proxy you're going through?
<atomikulinux> Okay im on the live CD I need to copy across a partition from one hard drive to another how can I do this?
<Trailblazer> lol - i have no idea
<atomikulinux> Its the linux partition im going to copy over. also what shall I reconfigure?
<Trailblazer> its a network proxy
<atomikulinux> I cant believeit
<Trailblazer> i.e 192.168.0.5
<atomikulinux> I asked someone to paste that command back
<atomikulinux> No one has O_O
<DreamerHxC> hello all
<atomikulinux> Okay listen
<atomikulinux> i was under the nick "atomikulinux" and I said a command before I rebooted
<atomikulinux> can someone please paste it back
<mux_> hi, what pack. do i need to install to get c++ include files(iostream for exmpl)?
<DreamerHxC> can somebody help me to part my disk for installing linux please?
<[h] tony|afk> moinmoin
<Milos_SD> how can I use dd command ?
<atomikulinux> ffs
<Volstrup> Milos_SD: man dd
<Milos_SD> can someone help me?
<atomikulinux> is there anyone here who has been idle in the channel
<atomikulinux> I need them to paste something back which I said
<SilentDis> Trailblazer:  what kind of proxy is it you're connecting to?   only thing I can think of is System > Prefrences > Network Proxy
<infidel> Milos_SD: it's pretty simple what are you trying to do?
<SilentDis> !dd | Milos_SD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Milos_SD> I want to copy one dvd on my hard drive
<atomikulinux> sigh
<Trailblazer> ive tried that i need to know more, what you change your pop3 account settings to
<Trailblazer> but ty
<Milos_SD> it is not readable ( I/O error)
<Milos_SD> :(
<Milos_SD> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atomikulinux> Okay can someone listen for a sec
<SilentDis> Trailblazer:  ahhhh, that will be specified by the admin of that proxy.  you'll have to ask them.  if you're not sure, and you're the admin on that proxy, it's time to hit the manuals for it ;)
<atomikulinux> I was in linux a minute ago and I said this command in the channel
<atomikulinux> Can someone paste it back
<atomikulinux> it was this "tar" command
<atomikulinux> its important
<atomikulinux> right before I disconnected
<Trailblazer> ROFL :) kewl ty
<atomikulinux> wow
<atomikulinux> im screwed now then
<enyc> nilson: have fun ;-) glad to know you got nsd behaving itself ;-)
<atomikulinux> cause no one can look up through the channel history for me
<Milos_SD> infidel, can you tell me the right commend for copyng from cdrom-1 ?
<atomikulinux> no one
<SilentDis> atomkulinux:  first, you are quite aware that this channel scrolls REALLY fast, right?  second, we aren't your personal note takers.  third:  you're NEVER screwed.  please, tell us what you're looking to do, and we will do our absolute best to help you with it :)
<infidel> atomikulinux: sorry i looked as far as i've been here and i didn't see your tar string
<atomikulinux> hmm
<atomikulinux> Okay lemme start again then
<atomikulinux> I need to move linux across onto another hard drive, because the hard drive its on now is faulty...
<infidel> atomikulinux: what is so special about that certain tar string?
<atomikulinux> I'm on the liveCD right now so I can do this
<n30n> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<atomikulinux> So I just need to mount the two hard drives, copy everything across then I need to know what to reconfigure afterward (Im certain that GRUB and linux isnt gonna like linux being moved over)
<nilson> enyc, thank you for your help
<atomikulinux> Hmm
<atomikulinux> And for some reason I cant mount the hard drives
<romain_> please is there a tutorial which describe how to chroot a user system ?
<SilentDis> !chroot | romain_
<ubotu> romain_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<atomikulinux> What was that partition program btw?
<atomikulinux> gpartition or something...
<sod75> gparted
<atomikulinux> ahhh... thats it. thanks
<sod75> gparted
<ranman> YAY! i got it working yippe!
<romain_> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<SilentDis> question:  trying to install package kubuntu-desktop, getting an error of "Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed".  Dapper install.  any ideas?
<atomikulinux> Okay then...
<J-_> look for the depending packages in synaptic
<atomikulinux> I have my source and destination partitions mounted. Now... How to copy everything across?
<SilentDis> J-_:  not seeing it listed.
<atomikulinux> This is ubuntu im moving across btw so I think im going to need help reconfiguring grub and stuff...
<kraut> moin
<SilentDis> question:  is it possible to 'refresh' the package list from scratch?  possibly just bad data in there.
<J-_> SilentDis: That's what I usually do when there are not depending packages installed to install something, heh. Otherwise, i'm not sure
<LinuxHelp> Um, how do I connect my UPS to my computer? I have plugged in the serial cable to /dev/ttyS0, now how do I communicate with it?
<J-_> SilentDis: reload? or do you want the original repo's in there?
<SilentDis> J-_:  total 'fresh' package list download, if possible.  I assume there's just bad data in my package list :P
<LinuxHelp> SilentDis, thats what happens when you click reload, it reloads everything
<J-_> Just reload, wouldn't the packages be maintained by the provider?
<frogzoo> LinuxHelp: if there's only a windows app for the ups, try wine
<SilentDis> LinuxHelp:  hmm... not sure what's wrong then.  let me do some more checking
<LinuxHelp> SilentDis, and repos that are no longer available get removed
<atomikulinux> Okay... I'm currently copying the contents of my linux partition to another partition with cp -ax
<LinuxHelp> frogzoo, I was thinking like "NUT" ?
<atomikulinux> I'm certain linux isnt just gonna "work" after being moved across so what do I have to reconfigue?
<SilentDis> ahh, ok.  I tracked it back.  it appears I'm having a problem with package libpoppler1-qt.  I get this error - "Depends: libpoppler1 (=0.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 0.5.3-0ubntu1 is to be installed".  then it won't mark it and exits
<LinuxHelp> atomikulinux, I move my files across all the time like that, I mean its really just /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab that you have to reconfigure
<LinuxHelp> atomikulinux, and your bootloader should be installed to the mbr if neccesary
<atomikulinux> Hmm
<atomikulinux> Yeah I was wondering about that
<atomikulinux> the hard drive im copying linux over from is going to my destroyed
<atomikulinux> Because its faulty... I cant remember whether GRUB is on that or not...
<transgress> okay i'm still running dapper and when i do an apt-get upgrade it tells me totem is being held back.  so i do a dist-upgrade and it says the same thing.  is there something wrong here?
<J-_> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<LinuxHelp> atomikulinux, I personally use the "sudo grub" command when I need to reinstall, but you're going to need to read the manual
<SilentDis> atomikulinux:  sorry to interject, grub is installed to the MBR of the master HD, usually (/dev/hda)
<atomikulinux> Hmmm
<atomikulinux> So what is one to do :O lol
<transgress> anyone that can help me force a package to update?
<atomikulinux> Yeah okay it appears that GRUB is on the partition that i'm currently moving over... whats this about the MBR? how do I set that up to boot grub?
<SilentDis> it appears there's a bad dependany on package libpoppler1-qt.  it won't accept libpoppler1 of a higher version than it has.  any way around this?
<LinuxHelp> atomikulinux, I recommend that you copy your files, remove your bad hd, and then insert a live cd to install grub and update your config files
<SilentDis> !libpoppler1-qt
<ubotu> libpoppler1-qt: PDF rendering library (Qt 3 based shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.4-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 156 kB
<pip> Hello
<trench-> libtool usually fixes my lib dependency issues
<pip> where is the C head files that match the running kernel ?
<SilentDis> trench-:  thanks, i'll give it a look :)
<pip> I see nothing in /usr/src/
<atomikulinux> okay
<atomikulinux> back
<TheGino_Frank> hello all i want to know if 6.10 offers the same support as 6.06 Lts when it come to security or is edgy different and will have LTS soon?
<atomikulinux> insert a live cd to install grub and update my config files? Hmm... is there an option or something?
<polez> Hello
<atomikulinux> I do have the special install CD btw... the one that offers OEM and text mode and such...
<schwofler> hi, i have a somehow weird question, but how do i mount an internal floppy drive in ubuntu? (at least it doesn't seem to be automounted on the desktop like the cdrom-drive)
<SilentDis> !floppy | schwofler
<ubotu> schwofler: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<schwofler> ubotu, thanks man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks man - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> TheGino_Frank: Edgy isn't LTS, it still has security updates and such though.
<SilentDis> *giggles*
<atomikulinux> lol
<Flannel> TheGino_Frank: it just won't be supported for as long as the LTS
<atomikulinux> insert a live cd to install grub and update my config files? Hmm... is there an option or something?
<Flannel> atomikulinux: you can install grub from the alternate CD (that's the one you have)
<atomikulinux> Yeah
<Flannel> !grub | atomikulinux, see the first link.
<ubotu> atomikulinux, see the first link.: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<atomikulinux> I have both :D
<Flannel> well, that page covers both ;)
<atomikulinux> Okay, cool. thanks.
<SilentDis> Flannel:  you beat me to it.  i should sleep rofl
<ztech> is there a dvd player for ubuntu that can play dvds? i cant play my braveheart dvd
<atomikulinux> Although at least i know why when windows used to be on this machine windows would freeze up for 10 seconds randomly... its cause the hard drive was going...
<Goyim> how many people here use ubuntu in a corporate environment
<Goyim> as a server
<Flannel> !dvd | ztech
<ubotu> ztech: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<atomikulinux> It happened the other day on linux ya see, the hard drive just stopped working... linux went into read only mode or something...
<TheGino_Frank> Flannel, so 6.06 would be better then edgy right now i'm running edgy should i go for 6.06 or stay on edgy?
<polez> I have installed Ubuntu 6.10 and I have a conceptronic wireless Card C54c with RT2500 chip but it doesn't work. I have followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500 put when I try with "sudo ifup ra0 " it says "No such device". Can anyone help me?
<SilentDis> Goyim:  as a server environment, personally, i still run FreeBSD.  It seems to handle what I need it for (apache, php, mysql, samba file server) a little better.  might just be familiarity though.  Ubuntu is on my desktop :)
<Flannel> TheGino_Frank: you'll probably want to stick with edgy.  Unless you don't want to upgrade for a few years (c. 2 per LTS).  Like, if you were planning on running Feisty when it comes out in april, etc, you'd stick with edgy, Feisty, G---, etc
<Goyim> I need that stuff and a shoutcast server/dj setup
<Flannel> !lamp | Goyim
<atomikulinux> ahh okay it seems I can reinstall grub through the normal liveCD
<ubotu> Goyim: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Goyim> want to stream the sirius locally for the bathroom
<atomikulinux> BRB, rebooting computer and removing old hard drive.
<THE_ROCK> im a Suse developer, ive heard they are inviting us to join Ubuntu ?
<SilentDis> Goyim:  lol!  very cool idea :D
<TheGino_Frank> Flannel, thanks
<Flannel> Goyim: there's also icecast stuff (that's the Free implementation of shoutcast)
<Goyim> shoutcast is free too
<atomikulinux> lol remember who I am when I come back cause im gonna probably need more help XD cya in a few mins
<trench-> hehehe...whatever happened to just running a speaker to the bathroom?
<trench-> jk...nice idea :)
<Goyim> i didnt have good luck running it on centos but im going to try it out on fedora and ubuntu
<ztech> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<SilentDis> trench-:  that's SO redneck geek ;)
<trench-> hehehe...no doubt
<Goyim> trench-, speaker doesnt let you surf the web on the can
<SilentDis> ROFLMAO!
<trench-> hahaha...while showering even
<trench-> go on then :)
<trench-> i ain't mad at you
<trench-> hehehehe
<trench-> (what  a grammar)
<SilentDis> oy, and I thought I was bad.  I got a touch screen computer in my kitchen to keep my recipies on, as well as let me surf epicurious lol
<Goyim> yeah you never know I might be ircing from the can
<Goyim> SilentDis, naw im just ill and spend a lot of time in there
<SilentDis> hmmm... wonder if ubuntu will 'recognize' the touch screen from a Micros POS out-of-box....
<asfalt> oh when i 1st got wireless, ircing from the can used to be the highlight of the can visitation
<polez> I have installed Ubuntu 6.10 and I have a conceptronic wireless Card C54c with RT2500 chip but it doesn't work. I have followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500 put when I try with "sudo ifup ra0 " it says "No such device". Can anyone help me?
<Goyim> i dont know about that one but ive put ubuntu on quite a few POS computers :))
<trench-> hahahahaha
<SilentDis> Goyim:  was it able to poll the touch screen as a pointing device right away?
<Goyim> SilentDis, I apologise , by POS I meant piece of ... excrement
<SilentDis> Goyim:  rofl these are close.  Point Of Sale is what I was referring to, though :)
<Goyim> SilentDis, try out the live cd and see
<Goyim> i dont mean that to be a smart ass
<Goyim> im really curious to see, the default xorg conf has drivers for laptop pads in it so it SHOULD
<SilentDis> Goyim:  lol only problem with that is there's all of 1 ide slot, and no extra power cords in the box.  would take a LOT of work to get that going.  they have the ability to boot from USB, so I was gonna drop a 'live install' to a USB drive, and see what kinda damage i could do that way :)
<Lord_Wind> Hi All
<Goyim> i wonder if someones posted a usb bootable ubuntu image anywhere
<Lord_Wind> I need of help
<Lord_Wind> with this
<Lord_Wind> http://pastebin.ca/257469
<SilentDis> Goyim:  I got 4 Micros touch-screen POS machines from work when they upgraded.  they were too expensive to throw away (corporations gotta recycle), and they couldn't 'give' them away (that would be theft).  so, they opened the dock doors, left them there, and made an announcement of "please help make them go away" :D
<Lord_Wind> I cant understand how to make this mapping
<SilentDis> Goyim:  decent little boxen, actually.  P2 and P3 processors, 64mb ram (easily upgradable), 60gb hard drives, beautiful touch screens that run at 1024x768 :)
<jpolivera> how can I configure sound for SI7012 ?
<crimsun> jpolivera: what's wrong?
<Goyim> any way to d/c the touchscreens and use them elsewhere?
<jpolivera> crimsun: I have no sound :(
<SilentDis> Goyim:  don't think so.  custom cable that supplies power, vid, and mouse function to it :P
<jpolivera> just upgraded to edgy to see if that helped
<[Nige] > anoyone played with ebtables?
<crimsun> jpolivera: pastebin ``amixer''  (see the topic)
<jpolivera> yeah I know what it is, sec please
<SilentDis> Goyim:  they're modular, but only to be replaced by another one, if you get my drift.  very 'closed' architecture
<jpolivera> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/257482
<Goyim> yeah I meant can yoo attach one to another box
<Goyim> would be cool if it had an rca/dvi/usb setup
<jpolivera> crimsun: its been working for two years, suddenly one apt-get upgrade broke it
<Goyim> http://www.lifehacker.com/software/shopping/run-linux-and-get-money-back-on-your-new-pc-216393.php
<Goyim> lol
<albert> Hello, i can only view my top-left part of my desktop, and now my mouse can't move but my keyboard yes. What can i do?
<Goyim> my buddy just showed me that
<SilentDis> Goyim: yeah, wish it was that easy.  though seriously about calling up Micros and asking for a pinout... they'd laugh at me, more than likely.  these things are 'propriatary' and still in production in a LOT of places.
<crimsun> jpolivera: ok, first things first: is your normal user in the audio group?
<Goyim> well, on the sun proprietary trinintrons you can get an adaper
<Goyim> adapter
<albert> Anybody can help me?
<Goyim> I so want a 24" widescreen flat screen trini
<jpolivera> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> jpolivera: ok, is sound audible when you unmute 'PCM' and raise it above %0 ? :)
<jpolivera> crimsun: lol nope it isnt
<SilentDis> Goyim:  these are 13-14" or so.  not bad for a restaurant order input deal :)
<Goyim> plasma be damned I want a super crisp destop and lots of space
<Goyim> SilentDis, color monitor?
<ubuntu> hi
<dmnd> i just installed xubuntu, changes my resolution to 1280x1024 and now the moving of windows is very slow, i am using the vesa driver; i have an ati card, what should i do to make the movement of windows more smoothly? :)
<crimsun> jpolivera: ok, is sound audible when you mute 'Headphone Jack Sense' ?
<jpolivera> crimsun: it is plugged crrectly because I have a dual boot and just tested it on windows
<SilentDis> Goyim: you bet.  1024x768x24bpp
<Goyim> SilentDis, about the pinout, it never hurts to try
<TrollAndProud> hmm, yast is sucking so bad, maybe I should switch to Ubuntu
<jpolivera> crimsun: where can I see that?
<crimsun> jpolivera: well, how did you unmute 'PCM' and raise its level?
<SilentDis> Goyim:  check out the micros site (http://www.micros.com/), they're 1 under their current 'top of the line' POS
<aka_druid_> TrollAndProud: yeah, do it man
<jpolivera> crimsun: clicking on the icon on right top? maybe you didnt mean that ...
<crimsun> jpolivera: pastebin your current ``amixer''
<SilentDis> alright.  it's 05:15:00 and counting here.  i should sleep.  g'night all :)
<jpolivera> crimsun: is that http://pastebin.ca/257482
<DreamerHxC> how can I edit manually my partitiontable for not formating my XP HD?
<crimsun> jpolivera: no, if you changed anything, I need to see an updated version.
<_JP> !info xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<ubotu> Package xserver-xorg-driver-ati does not exist in any distro I know
<jpolivera> crimsun: I didnt change anything, what would you like me to change and how please?
<_JP> is this out-of-date? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_(RV280)_and_DVI
<trench-> don't exist? i use xorg-xserver-driver-ati :|
<trench-> hehehe
<crimsun> jpolivera: open a Terminal, then execute:  amixer set 'PCM' 80%,80%,on
<atomikulinux> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jpolivera> crimsun: done
<dmnd> is there a guide on how to install ati drivers? i am not able to find it.. :)
<atomikulinux> mmkay im currently on the livecd again
<atomikulinux> with the old hard drive gone
<_JP> dmnd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dmnd> thanks
<jpolivera> ups
<jpolivera> crimsun: want to see pastebin again?
<crimsun> jpolivera: no need, just tell me if ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' is audible
<polez> I have installed Ubuntu 6.10 and I have a conceptronic wireless Card C54c with RT2500 chip but it doesn't work. I have followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500 put when I try with "sudo ifup ra0 " it says "No such device". Can anyone help me?
<jpolivera> crimsun: no it isnt :(
<crimsun> jpolivera: ok, now:  amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' off
<atomikulinux> okay i think grub is now configured!
<atomikulinux> lets see :D
<jpolivera> crimsun: done but still cant hear startup.wav
<crimsun> jpolivera: amixer set 'Master Surround' 80%,80%,on && amixer set 'Surround' 80%,80% && amixer set 'Center' 80%,on && amixer set 'LFE' 80%,on && amixer set 'IEC958' off
<jpolivera> crimsun: still nothing :/
<jpolivera> crimsun: maybe apt-get remove and install some package?
<crimsun> jpolivera: amixer set 'Exchange Front/Surround' on
<crimsun> jpolivera: (no, it's not a package issue)
<jpolivera> crimsun: done, but no luck yet
<crimsun> jpolivera: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<stylin> i'm on 2.6.15-27-386 (dapper), and cdrecord warns about probs with >= 2.5. 'cdrecord -scanbus' gives me "No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver." i upgraded from Breezy, and have not tried burning CDs on this box yet
<jpolivera> crimsun: nope
<crimsun> jpolivera: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 2
<jpolivera> crimsun: not yet
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<crimsun> jpolivera: amixer set 'V_REFOUT Enable' off
<CorpseFeeder> when I hibernate the computer (which doesn't work) the screen goes stripy and then black with an underscore character in the top left corner, and the caps lock and scroll lock LEDs are flashing. Computer then needs to be reset to get out of this. Anyone know what causes this problem?
<KnowledgEngi> i have problem about midi
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/8Fps9525.html
<KnowledgEngi> timidity play the midi but return an error
<jpolivera> crimsun: nope
<crimsun> jpolivera: amixer set 'High Pass Filter Enable' off
<Platyna> Hello guys.
<Platyna> Is there any person who has access to official Ubuntu repositories?
<jpolivera> crimsun: nope, btw ..thanks for doing all this :)
<crimsun> Platyna: what do you mean? Everyone here does...
<user-land> hey, i am still looking for a web album software :-)
<Platyna> Well, I don't use Ubuntu but Slackware. So explain me how does this works on Ubuntu.
<crimsun> jpolivera: amixer set 'Channel Mode' '6ch' && amixer set 'Downmix' '6 -> 2'
<jpolivera> user-land: coppermine
<crimsun> Platyna: to what does "this" refer?
<CorpseFeeder> I'll rephrase that - hibernate works (the computer shuts off), but X does not restart when it "wakes up" and I get the blank screen/flashing keyboard lights lock up.
<dmc1> Hello
<mats> Platyna: why cant you read about it on the ubuntu-webpage?
<jpolivera> crimsun: nop
<mats> dmc1: hello ;))
<dmc1> I can't log in as root... it says "administrator cannot log in from this window" once X starts
<saimu0> hi all
<dmc1> What do I do?
<Platyna> crimsun: My point is, that I would like to add our project to Ubuntu distribution.
<floating> cd /home/ville/files/dn/ ; tar cvf - * | nc 192.168.1.2 6969 <- with following command, should I be able to see the progress of the transfer ?
<crimsun> Platyna: meaning you'd like to add a source package to the Ubuntu distribution? Have you asked in #ubuntu-motu?
<Platyna> crimsun: No. And what is ubuntu-motu?
<crimsun> jpolivera: amixer set 'Surround Jack Mode' 'Independent'
<crimsun> Platyna: it's an irc channel like this one
<dmc1> Anyone?
<jpolivera> crimsun: not yet :/
<Platyna> crimsun: For packages, I underestand?
<saimu0> DMC1  i had this problem before.
<crimsun> Platyna: yes, "packages"
<Platyna> OK.
<Platyna> Thanks. Duh. ;)
<dmc1> saimu0, how did you fix it?
<crimsun> jpolivera: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1
<saimu0> but at that time i didnt know about the ubuntu chatroom so i looked on the forums.  there is something there but i dont remember how i found it.
<atomikulinux> hmmm okay
<saimu0> sometimes i still get that problem
<saimu0> it is in the fourm tho  ive used it.
<jpolivera> crimsun: is there any way of letting ubuntu autoconfigure everything again, it worked when I installed it and never broke until now
<atomikulinux> I dont think I installed grub properly... Ubuntu stops when it tries to boot
<atomikulinux> With some error about uhh... well it goes to this busybox thing
<user-land> jpolivera, i am looking for an application that converts a folder of fotos into a web galery.
<atomikulinux> something about /dev/tty or something
<atomikulinux> I cant remember
<dmc1> saimu0, any idea how I can stop x from starting?
<saimu0> no idea.
<atomikulinux> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<saimu0> hang on lets look in the fourm
<jpolivera> user-land: check http://www.hostscripts.com , you'll find lots of them there ;)
<jpolivera> user-land: check http://www.hotscripts.com , you'll find lots of them there ;)
<crimsun> jpolivera: sure.  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}' |sort -r) && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<user-land> jpolivera, i don't have a server.
<saimu0> oh i have to logg out of gaim and back in    BRB
<user-land> i want to do the conversion locally :-)
<jpolivera> ahh ok
<jpolivera> I dont know then :)
<user-land> thanks.
<CorpseFeeder> I have 2 CD-ROM drives mounted. How do I delete 1? There should only be one because I only have 1 physical drive. I used to have two, but one died and I removed it, but it is still showing up inthe file browser.
<Daviey> Does anybody here use NX?
<atomikulinux> How do i find out what /dev/hda1 is in the (hd0,1) format?
<georgeb> atomikulinux: take a look in /boot/grub/device.map
<atomikulinux> Theres nothing there
<atomikulinux> because GRUB is completely screwed atm
<KnowledgEngi> Can't open soundfont file ~/soundfonts/Unison.sf2
<azcazandco> anyone ever suffered from random freezes in ubuntu?
<KnowledgEngi> gh!
<jpolivera> crimsun: thanks a lot dude! that reconfigure worked :D
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/lei4Uz68.html
<atomikulinux> Which is why I need to find out what /dev/hda1 is so I can use the commands to restore GRUB
<KnowledgEngi> someone can help me
<CorpseFeeder> will there ever come a time when someone works out how to use linux?
<KnowledgEngi> ?
<azcazandco> CorpseFeeder: I would like to
<crimsun> jpolivera: np
<Daviey> azcazandco, i have, but i put that down to dodgy hd.  The hd switched off power to iteslef
<atomikulinux> Okay im just apt-get remove gruv
<atomikulinux> *grub
<georgeb> atomikulinux: if you want to see what's on /dev/hda1, mount it in an emty folder and take a look at it
<atomikulinux> Then im gonna reinstall it again
<atomikulinux> cause I copyed linux over to a new hard drive ya see
<atomikulinux> And grub isnt having any of it
<tengil> after installing edgy i can no longer write swedish special characters in console but it works in a webbrowser for example. anyone know a way to fix this
<georgeb> atomikulinux: you can also take a look at http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<azcazandco> Daviey:  I have tried to install on one sata drive that just wouldn't take it at all so I put that to a bad hd, I then installed on my ide0 and it kept freezing so I installed on ide1 and it still freezes, not just on one version of ubuntu though, edgy, dapper & dapper 64 all freeze, my oldest install and first is good but I broke it a little and want to start from scratch
<atomikulinux> thanks man
<CorpseFeeder> anyway.. I have 1 CD drive located at /dev/hdb and also one ghost CD drive left over from my dead removed drive... I can't get rid of it. How do I achieve this???
<atomikulinux> im currently reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
* azcazandco is close to looking for another distro that will play ball but doesnt want to
<atomikulinux> Hmm okay I'll do what that says... it makes sense
<atomikulinux> brb again
<atomikulinux> hmm btw
<atomikulinux> What does it mean by "Mount the appropriate linux partions:"
<Daviey> azcazandco, your defiently using a good cd?
<atomikulinux> oh well nevermind im sure it'll make sense when I get to the point
<atomikulinux> brb
<CorpseFeeder> how do i get rid of my ghost CD drive.. and why is it there in the first place?
<schwofler> hi,having serious hardware trouble. my pc freezes two to three times a day. i assume it could be the memory, but i'd like to know whether there's a prog to do a system-wide health check.
<stenetius> Where can I find a good guide on setting up XGL+Compiz on Edgy Eft?
<apokryphos> stenetius: /msg ubotu compiz
<stenetius> Thanks,
<stenetius> mate.
<ranman> is ubotu a bot?
<bokey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daviey> Hi, does anybody have problems with nxclient on ubuntu edgy.  Specifically screen refresh and program transparency areas?
<ranman> lol... so its really a bot?
<apokryphos> yes
<bokey> !bot | ranman
<ubotu> ranman: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<KnowledgEngi> i have problem using timidity
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/lei4Uz68.html
<ranman> awesome...
<ThePub> Where do I set metacity's window placement policy?
* azcazandc1 is back after another stupid freeze
<bokey> !awesome | ranman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zOrK> I've made a patch for some broadcom wireless cards, could anyone test it ?
<zOrK> http://zork.gnu.cl/bcwl-patch.tar.gz
<bokey> ranman, =)
<ranman> !shutup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bokey> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<apokryphos> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<georgeb> schwofler: in the boot menu do you have a entry: Ubuntu, memtest86+ ? if yes, boot that and it will test the memory
<umarmung> could you stop spamming the channel with bot commands? thx.
<adrap> Hello, with the default apache install in ubuntu 6.10, when I try to visit the website, my browser aks me to save the data in phtml file... How the fuck can I fix that ?
<schwofler> georgeb, i already tried memtest. without error.
<Otacon22> anyone can advise my about a program like gdesklets, but that not use too cpu?
<apokryphos> ubotu: language | adrap
<ubotu> adrap: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<adrap> And if I install phpsysinfo, it doesn't fucking work at all
<Gumby> does anyone here know why the gnome menu sometimes takes 5 seconds to display after I click on the ubuntu icon in the taskbar?
<Gumby> other times its instant.  seems strange
<adrap> Really, ubuntu appears to be shit. And apache on Debian works like a charm. It isn't fucked up as in ubuntu
<zOrK> adrap Pherhaps you're trying to view a .php file
<georgeb> adrap: 1. please control your languge; 2. do you have php installed ?
<adrap> No, php isn't installed
<zOrK> ok, so ubuntu's isn't fool , you're!.
<zOrK> sudo apt-cache search php|grep apache
<zOrK> and take a look at it according to your settings
<ThePub> adrap: ubuntu is based on debian and if debian fulfills your needs, why change?
<zOrK> apache2, apache php5, php4, etc..
<adrap> just installed phpsysinfo, and it stills tells me it wants to same the phtml file
<adrap> samething with 127.0.0.1/phpsysinfo
<georgeb> adrap: how did you install phpsysinfo ? package or "tar.gz" ?
<zOrK> adrap you're an idiot.
<Gumby> adrap: you need to install the apache php module.  until you do so and have apache configured properly to parse php files you will continue to get these "errors"
<DreamerHxC> is there any problem if I do not have /etc/inittab in my system?
<atomikulinux> hmm hang ona minute
<adrap> I did apt-get install phpsysinfo and php was installed a s a dependency
<atomikulinux> what was that link again?
<atomikulinux> im a bit stuck
<zOrK> adrap dpkg-reconfigure apache and see if it's loaded
<Gumby> adrap: you need the apache php module, not just php
<atomikulinux> oh wait
<zOrK> if php module is loaded
<zOrK> as I said
<zOrK> sudo apt-cache search php|grep apache
<umarmung> DreamerHxC: do you use edgy?
<DreamerHxC> yes
<zOrK> and install what's needed
<stenetius> How do I enter runlevel 3 and then quit the X server? (I gonna install the NVidia drivers)
<Gumby> adrap: apt-cache search php |grep apache as zOrK said and you will have the package you need to install.
<Gumby> dont forget to restart apache
<georgeb> adrap: did you restart apache after installing phpindo
<umarmung> DreamerHxC: upstart doesn't use inittab, look in /etc/event.d
<DreamerHxC> and I have a problem: I cannot enter graphic mode, because after login screen, my desktop gets freezed; this happens even with liveCD
<ranman> sternetius: just go to tty1
<stenetius> ranman: how?
<Seigi> I seem to be having a problem installing Ubuntu.. Whenever I try it says "soft lockup detected on CPU#0" and then everything stops (which is logical with a soft lockup..). Does anyone have a clue on what I could do to fix this?
<ranman> sternetius: press cntl + alt + f1
<ranman> then login
<umarmung> DreamerHxC: can you switch to a textconsole? ctrl+alt+f1
<DreamerHxC> yes
<DreamerHxC> and I can ctrl + alt + backspace
<atomikulinux> yeah though
<atomikulinux> who was it that gave me that link
<umarmung> DreamerHxC: then check the logs in /var/log and ~/.xsession-errors
<atomikulinux> "how to restore grub"
<DreamerHxC> is it the same than /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Gumby> DreamerHxC: switch to a text tty console and then login as user and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  then install the driver and then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Gumby> oops, sorry... my bad
<Gumby> got two conversations mixed up I think
<DreamerHxC> Gumby binary driver or ubuntu driver? (I have an ATI and I got the same problem with ATI and with NVIDIA)
<YkraD`oFF> people i need a little help :/
<Gumby> stenetius: ctrl+alt+f1, login as user, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<YkraD`oFF> ive installed ubuntu on my laptop
<georgeb> atomikulinux: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<ranman> sternetius: are you still here?
<atomikulinux> thanks
<umarmung> DreamerHxC: no, xsession-errors protocols what happens after Xorg.0.log
<atomikulinux> I think im having a bit of trouble
<Gumby> DreamerHxC: forget what I said to you, I got two messages mixed up there for a sec
<atomikulinux> Basically...
<YkraD`oFF> I've installetd Ubuntu 6.10 on my HP Pavilion dv5000 and i need Driver for WLAN etc. someone could help me ? :/
<ranman> gumby: i think sternetius can't figure out how to get out of text console
<to4i> Hello everyone!
<ranman> whats your WLAN card?
<DreamerHxC> Gumby ok but it may work for me too
<atomikulinux> I mount / to where linux is installed... swap to a spare partition... but it says no root filesystem
<Gumby> ranman: well in that case,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm retart
<Gumby> :)
<Gumby> restart too :)
<stenetius> If I just go to Tty1 the X server keeps running, and the NVidia driver's installer likes that not.. How do I *quit* X?
<atomikulinux> where to I mount /boot to?
<Gumby> stenetius: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DarkStorm> and my laptop hung up when i woke him up from standy
<DarkStorm> super <.<
<Gumby> stenetius: it would be a good idea to log out of gnome first
<ranman> stenetius: type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<atomikulinux> also wheres the best place to mount this spare hard drive to?
<DarkStorm> gone eating wil be back
<atomikulinux> just for putting random files on it
<ranman> but if you are trying to use the drivers from the nvidia site... you won't be happy
<georgeb> atomikulinux: you should have somthing like /dev/hda1 mounted to /; /dev/hda2 mounted to /boot; /dev/hda3 mounted to /usr; /dev/hda4 swap
<atomikulinux> Hmm
<Gumby> atomikulinux: wherever you like really.  if its going to be accessed by only one user, yourself... you might want to put it in /home/username/mount_point
<atomikulinux> Well then
<ranman> hmm... mysql is not working *cries*
<misc--> gday... I was just wondering, I want to setup virtual mail with postfix/mysql. I know that there is a howto on it but is there a web interface available for managing the virtual domains/users?
<dmnd> what repository can i use to install E17?
<atomikulinux> boot isnt mounted to anything atm
<georgeb> atomikulinux: if you don't have a partition for /boot, one for /usr; etc then you don't need to mount something there
<atomikulinux> I want boot on the linux parition
<atomikulinux> oh
<atomikulinux> okay
<atomikulinux> I click next but it says "No root filesystem"
<georgeb> atomikulinux: then in the menu just specify /dev/hda1 as /; /dev/hda2 as swap
<thandavarayan> It will be interesting if some one point to E17 repos...
<atomikulinux> hmm
<georgeb> atomikulinux: oh.. I think that was a problem, let me check
<unfun> Where can I get a good dvd burner program?
<apokryphos> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<atomikulinux> grr
<DreamerHxC> why the hell do I get "Error: unable to open display (null)" when I do fglxinfo with my ATI
<atomikulinux> well georgeb
<atomikulinux> brb im gonna get my hair cut
<DreamerHxC> im gonna killmyslf
<defrysk> to boldly go where baldies go
<georgeb> atomikulinux: there is a bug in the installer that causes this "no root filesystem"; second method: sudo mkdir /mnt/temp; sudo mount /dev/hdxy (the path for your root partition) /mnt/temp; sudo grub-install /dev/hdx --root-directory=/mnt/temp/boot/grub
<thandavarayan> <dmnd>: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=52027&p=1
<unfun> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unfun> Is there a program who converts avi, divx, xvid to dvd?
<defrysk> unfun, yes
<defrysk> ffmpeg and dvdauthor
<defrysk> also transcode can do this
<DreamerHxC> why the hell do I get "Error: unable to open display (null)" when I do fglxinfo with my ATI
<DreamerHxC> glxinfo I meant
<defrysk> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<unfun> What is edgy and should I get it?
<unfun> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<apokryphos> unfun: check the FAQ as linked in the channel topic
<CorpseFeeder> someone tell me why under Places>Computer I see CD-ROM 1 and CD-ROM Drive? I only have on physical CD-ROM drive in this machine.
<CorpseFeeder> IS this normal?
<Smiffeh> Same occours with my floppy drive
<CorpseFeeder> Properties for "CD-ROM 1" says "type:folder contents:nothing location computer:/// volume:/ freespace:6.9Gb Modified:30 sept 2006" That doesn't sound like a CD-Rom drive to me? wtf is going on?
<CorpseFeeder> Any know how I fix this?
<stylin> anyone know an .iso image burning prog that doesn't use cdrecord internally ?
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. I worked out that the other CD-ROM is my hard disk. That is why it says it has 6.9Gb free. Now why is ubuntu calling it a CD drive and how do I fix this?
<CorpseFeeder> it seems I only ever have the impossible questions...
<susu> jj] 
<slicky> im using flgrx and XGL with an ati radon card.. and my 3d acceleration works fine..  but the direct rendring dosent work.. im i able to use them bouth at the same time?
<defrysk> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<CorpseFeeder> !ubotu
<kandinski> I upgraded dapper->edgy yesterday, and I am having libgl trouble:   libgl1-mesa-dev: Depende de: mesa-common-dev (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) pero 6.5.1+cvs20060824 va a ser instalado
<kandinski> Spanish error, says "depends on" X "but" Y "will be installed"
<kandinski> can anyone help?
<soundray> kandinski: what with?
<kandinski> oh, sorry
<kandinski> kandinski@derive:~/packages/qemu/qemu-0.8.2/debian$ sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev
<kandinski> when trying to install gl acceleration
<Belboz99> Hey, anyone here want to help me with a serious nvidia problem?
<FirstStrike> Install the drivers :P
<kandinski> FirstStrike: you talking to me?
<ziopeppe> my first day with Linux!!! Ubuntu
<Belboz99> I've done everything from compile a new kernel to reinstalling the OS, nothing works
<FirstStrike> ziopeppe: Yay!
<CorpseFeeder> if I type "sudo nautilus" then go deleting icons and folders at random, is there a chance I will break something?
<bunnythebunny> ziopeppe: hurrah!
<FirstStrike> kandinski: no
<ziopeppe> tnx!
<kdingo> CorpseFeeder: it's almost certain
<Belboz99> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306095
<kandinski> actually, apt-get remove mesa* && apt-get clean solved it now
<slicky> av been reading.. so it not possible to run both 3d acceleration and direct rendering with a ATI card and the xgl?  yes/no
<trench-> not at the current ati driver situation
<trench-> no
<defrysk> slicky, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<slicky> defrysk:  ye.. im there.. but they are sleeping lol
<defrysk> slicky, smart folks there :D
<stenetius> Is there still a sources.list editor?
<slicky> trench-: does aiglx work with ati then?
<trench-> yes
<slicky> both direct 3d and direct rendering?
<trench-> stenetius, adept manager can edit it i believe
<ryanakca> how do you make a file permanently keep say... 755 premissions and the owners 'www-data:subversion'... because each time I commit to my subversion, it changes to 740 ryan:ryan
<trench-> i've seen it done with opensource drivers, not proprietary however
<slicky> trench-:  so it a "driver hack" ?   would a noob like me be able to install it? :o
<buddhi> does gnucash2.0.2 work with ubuntu 6.10
<trench-> i'm not an ati user...so i can't explain thoroughly,,,however from what i hear from people, it's either fglrx/xgl, or opensource/aiglx
<lsproc> How do I change the icon next to Applications. I set the icon theme to GNOME and I want it to go back to the foot
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. I deleted a bunch of random folders and icons as root, now I will reboot and see what has broken :)
<stenetius> trench-: How do I start the "adept manager"?
<soundray> kandinski: sorry, I was distracted. There are good instructions on the wiki:
<soundray> !ati | kandinski
<ubotu> kandinski: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noomz> I think version 8.31.5 of ATI driver have a bug
<slicky> trench-: okey..
<slicky> no shit lol
<noomz> Then i downgrade to 8.28.x
<ThePub> anyhow know of a way to restrain windows maximization toa  specific area on the screen?
<kamui> is it possible to set up a vhost on a local ubuntu box?
<good_> hi
<cew_cute> hy
<cew_cute> hy
<cew_cute> asl
<trench-> ?
<iwkse> hi..there's some problems with mysql-test-run script and ubuntu..looks like PATH problem..is known?
<DarkStorm2k7> i need help by my wlan installaton :/
<DarkStorm2k7> the ubuntu included ieee80211 sems not to work
<DarkStorm2k7> so i removed it
<DarkStorm2k7> and tryed to installed a new one from ieee80211.sourceforge.et
<cew_cute> sapa yach
<DarkStorm2k7> but it wont work :/
<cew_cute> sapaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Seveas> cew_cute, please behave
<cew_cute> kok bhs inggris
<DarkStorm2k7> someone want to help me? ^^
<cew_cute> mxd u
<Seveas> !doesn't work | DarkStorm2k7
<ubotu> DarkStorm2k7: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<graulich> how do I set the currency symbol used by the system? (ubuntu 6.10 gnome)
<DarkStorm2k7> okay ^^
<DarkStorm2k7> ill do make
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DarkStorm2k7> and it works
<DarkStorm2k7> ill do make install
<DarkStorm2k7> also works
<DarkStorm2k7> but when i try to install my network card driver
<DarkStorm2k7> mom..
<DarkStorm2k7> its ipw3945.sourceforge.net
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> which version of Ubuntu?
<DarkStorm2k7> 6.10
<DarkStorm2k7> downloaded yesterday ^^
<Seveas> that's odd at best, haven't heard trouble reports yet
<Seveas> what goes wrong with the ubuntu-provided version?
<DarkStorm2k7> ill reinstall it by pacakage manger
<DarkStorm2k7> just a moment
<DarkStorm2k7> error does not append of the version :/
<Momal> has anyone here been able to make mysql under ubuntu be accessed via other ip's before ??
<basvg> suppose you have a dualboot box (my dad has linux + windows these days). He wants to be able to boot the windows he has installed from within linux. Is that even possible?
<P2K> Does this mean i need to install vid drivers to be able to play WoW etc ? libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<P2K> direct rendering: Yes
<Seveas> Momal, sure, enable tcp connections and allow the connections 
<DarkStorm2k7> okays ive reinstalled the iee80211-source @ Seveas
<DarkStorm2k7> when i do make at my wlan driver
<DarkStorm2k7> i get this:
<Seveas> DarkStorm2k7, you don't need iee80211-source
<cello_rasp> tyring to install vmware server, but: "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected." and I just removed vmware player
<Momal> Seveas: How do I do that?... from what I have read I only had to uncomment a bind_address line but it dind't work :(. using mysql 4.1
<Seveas> both that and the ipw3945(sp?) drivers are included in ubuntu
<cello_rasp> can anyone help me install vmware server
<DarkStorm2k7> lol? they are?
<DarkStorm2k7> ...
<DarkStorm2k7> ill look at the manager moment..
<DarkStorm2k7> im ex-suse user... please dont hit me :x
<iwkse> cello_rasp: vware-player isn't vwware-server
<DarkStorm2k7> i cannot find ipw3945 at the synaptic paketmanager
<DarkStorm2k7> :/
<Seveas> DarkStorm2k7, it's in the kernel itself
<travkin> wtf?
<Seveas> you don't need extra packages
<travkin>  Error loading '/home/travkin/.xchat2/xmms-info.pl':
<travkin>  Can't locate MP3/Info.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 4) line 4.
<travkin>  BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 4) line 4.
<cello_rasp> iwkse: i know that. i just removed player because servers wont install b/c of existing vmware s/w, and it still says 'vmware software installed'
<tengil> i installed edgy and now i got two packages (libggi2 and mplayer) that are grayed out in the update-manager. why is that?
<DarkStorm2k7> okay... and how to manage the wlan?
<DarkStorm2k7> wiconfig dont works...
<DarkStorm2k7> command not found
<Seveas> tengil, please paste the output of 'apt-get upgrade' on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DarkStorm2k7> oh
<DarkStorm2k7> kwlan ...
<iwkse> cello_rasp: remove conf files in etc
<Seveas> DarkStorm2k7, edit /etc/network/interfaces or use knetworkmanager/network-manager-gnome
<tengil> Seveas: yeah it says they been hold back, but why did that happen?
<P2K> Does this mean i need to install vid drivers to be able to play WoW etc ? libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<P2K> direct rendering: Yes
<cello_rasp> thanks iwkse
<Seveas> tengil, upgrading them probably needs extra packages, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<iwkse> P2K: do you an an intel i180 card?
<tengil> Seveas: got the same as with upgrade
<Seveas> tengil, interesting...
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do i run a .bin file?
<Seveas> tengil, apt-get dist-upgrade -o"Debug::PkgProblemResolver=true"
<P2K> iwkse: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850Pro] 
<CoRnJuLiOx> i've tried sh, run, and ./ but none work...
<Seveas> tengil, and pastebin the output
<iwkse> P2K: i get the same error on a intel i810..
<DarkStorm2k7> okay i tried to add a network @ klan @ Seveas
<Seveas> CoRnJuLiOx, chmod +x bla.bin and then ./bla.bin
<DarkStorm2k7> "network could not by actived at wpa_suppliant konfiguration"
<P2K> hehe, odd
<DarkStorm2k7> i must start a wpa supllicant
<DarkStorm2k7> but which driver
<DarkStorm2k7> k ipw...
<DarkStorm2k7> found my own answer
<DarkStorm2k7> ^^
<P2K> im reluctant to install propriety drivers, everytime i try to do it, end with me re-installing edgy lol
<P2K> *proprietary
<iwkse> P2K: i still haven't search for solution..
<Seveas> DarkStorm2k7, if you need wpa, use network-manager
<Seveas> it's great at handling wpa
<P2K> ok, ty :)
<tengil> Seveas: its answering in swedish now. will that be a problem?
<Seveas> tengil, err, yes
<tengil> thought so
<Seveas> tengil, LC_ALL=C apt-get dist-upgrade -o"Debug::PkgProblemResolver=true"
<tengil> im trying to get it switched back to english
<Seveas> tengil, prepending 'LC_ALL=C' will do that for that command only, which is useful 
<mtymobile> hi all
<mtymobile> is there a way to launch a window from xterm, setting a custom resolution ??\
<CoRnJuLiOx> to make a folder hidden, you just add a . in front of the name, right?
<Momal> Seveas: How do I do that?... from what I have read I only had to uncomment a bind_address line but it dind't work :(. using mysql 4.1
<tengil> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33902/
<mtymobile> CoRnJuLiOx: right
<Seveas> Momal, (mysql 4.1 is not supported by ubuntu, only 5.0)
<Seveas> Momal, please pastebin your config
<mtymobile> is there a way to launch a window from xterm, setting a custom resolution ??
<Seveas> tengil, could you also please pastebin your sources.list
<iwkse> P2K: Mesa CVS fixes it
<mtymobile> is there a way to launch a window from xterm, setting a custom resolution ??
<tengil> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33903/
<Seveas> !repeatr mtymobile
<Seveas> !repeat mtymobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeatr mtymobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat mtymobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iwkse> !Mesa CVS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Mesa CVS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> arrrrrrrrrrghhh
<Seveas> sombody hit me
<mtymobile> Seveas: ??
<P2K> iwkse: hehe i was just linking you the same thing i think you just read hehe
<mtymobile> Seveas: i want to launch a window that already has a custom resize and position
<slicky> hey.. can anyone look at this howto and tell me if it good or not? http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_direct_rendering_without_proprietary_drivers_for_ATI_Radeon_9600
<Momal> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33905/
<iwkse> P2K: i think yes:)
<P2K> :)
<Seveas> tengil, your sources.lis is broken
<Momal> Seveas: Do you recommend I goto mysql 50 ?
<jokoon> Hello
<Momal> 5.0*
<highneko> slicky: Just from the url I can tell it's a gentoo guide, so probably not good.
<Seveas> Momal, if possible yes
<tengil> Seveas: oh where?
<Seveas> tengil, you're missing things, hang on I'll write you a better one
<Tattj> When I start installing ubuntu, I'm missing text in the splash screen
<tengil> thanks
<Tattj> also, it doesn't boot from HD
<Momal> Seveas: installing mysql 5.0 with apt-get it will remove 4.1... will it auto transfer my curent databases? or doi need to back up then manually
<CoRnJuLiOx> anyone know how to add desktop icons in xfce?
<iwkse> Tattj: mmh...how do you install it? CD?
<Tattj> When I  try to boot from my hard drive, the screen goes blank and freezes
<jokoon> I haven't tested it yet, but are MKV files (matroska container thing) working on ubuntu with multiverse or other thing I activated ?
<Tattj> I installed it with a cd
<DarkY> Seveas you dont talk german... do u?
<iwkse> Tattj: you're able to use it live?
<Tattj> yeah :I
<Seveas> DarkY, a bit, but #ubuntu-de people are better at it
<DarkY> Seveas: network selector finds no network :/
<Seveas> tengil, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33906/
<iwkse> Tattj: 6.10?
<Tattj> But with HD it says something like "starting GRUB..." and after that it jams
<Zlax> hi
<Seveas> Momal, it will sit right next to 4.1 and not migrate data
<tengil> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> Momal, you can also just stay with 4.1 and pastebin your configuration :)
<Momal> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33905/ | I posted it before you might have missed it :p
<jokoon> Are MKV files working on ubuntu ?
<Seveas> Momal, heh :)
<DarkY> Seveas: my network selector finds no network the dropdown list is empty
<DarkY> :/
<Seveas> jokoon, yes, you may need to install the mastroska libraries
<DarkY> Seveas: and there is display: no wirless-networks are aviable
<major|> who do i use wine????
<Seveas> DarkY, pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<jokoon> thanks Seveas :)
<Tattj> ->
<Zlax> whats the best way to sahre internet connection in Ubuntu and Windows so the clients dont need to modify they parameters ( clients are working in windows )
<Seveas> Momal, line 52: that needs to be uncommented and have your real ip or 0.0.0.0, not 127.0.0.1
<Yasuo> hi, where do i find alsa-conf to configure my soundcard?
<gazedo> sudo apt-cache find alsa
<Yasuo> gazedo, the comand is search
<user-land> does someone here have access to update the bot ?
<Tattj> I'm going to reinstall my Ubuntu to (hda). Installer wants GRUB to be installed in (hd0). Is this right?
<DarkY> Seveas: http://paste.ubunutu-nl.org/33907
<DarkY> and my wlan interface is eth1
<gazedo> thanks yasuo
<user-land> how many harddisks do you have tattj ?
<Yasuo> Tattj, hd0 is for grub the first harddrive
<Tattj> Only one
<user-land> then it is right.
<Seveas> DarkY, can you post a screenshot of the network selector
<Tattj> thanks, installing :) ->
<Momal> Seveas: I tried 10.0.1.1 (my lan ip) im trying to get my other box 10.0.0.9 to access it. It still can't and I tried 0.0.0.0 and still didn't :(
<user-land> nice.
<gazedo> my sound won't go up to the full volume that it would've in windows
<gazedo> is there an easy fix?
<roboguy> Hi - has anyone got experience with the ivtv drivers on edgy?
<CoRnJuLiOx> how would i create a shortcut to a program that ISNT in the 'path'?
<Teratogen`> secret
<Seveas> Momal, did you restart mysql after changing the config? And did you add a user that can connect from that host?
<Momal> Seveas: and I did restart server with stop and start and yea connecting as root user
<Yasuo> does anyone know wheer i do get the programm alsaconf, as known in debian?
<CoRnJuLiOx> because i just downloaded realplayer and installed it to my /home/MYUSERNAME/jr's/.RealPlayer and wanted to know how to create a shortcut to it..can anyone lend a hand?
<Seveas> Momal, root user by default can only connect from localhost
<gazedo> anybody know anything about sound
<Seveas> CoRnJuLiOx, please remove it and install a proper realplayer package
<Seveas> !realplayer
<Momal> Seveas: that would explain it :p.. will create new user and that and try again
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> !realplayer > CoRnJuLiOx
<tengil> Seveas: i get the same now
<Seveas> tengil, that is odd
<Dreamglider> how can i in terminal ping from 192.168.1.1 to .255 in one command ?
<tengil> i first did apt-get update then  apt-get upgrade and also tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> tengil, apt-cache policy mplayer
<tengil> do you want me to paste output in pastebin?
<Seveas> yes please
<Dreamglider> i cant remember the ip on my accesspoint
<lior_solomon> Could anyone help me install hebrew fonts to my open office?
<graulich> is it possible to tell ubuntu what currency symbol to use?
<Benzies> have you got automatix?
<Benzies> www.getautomatix.com
<Seveas> Benzies, do NOT recommend automatix
<gazedo> how do u make sound go up all the way to the same as windows?
<tengil> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33909/
<Seveas> it will break systems
<Dreamglider> can i ping in onc command from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255 ?
<Benzies> only to 192.168.1.254
<Benzies> 255 is a broadcast address
<Dreamglider> ok 254 then :)
<Benzies> :P
<Benzies> are you pinging IRC ?
<Benzies> or is it ORC ?
<Dreamglider> what?
<Seveas> Dreamglider, ping -b 192.168.1.255
<Arron76> is there any im that can use msn custom emoticons and webcam with sound? or can gaim do it somehow?
<ActivE> to install kde on my ubuntu system should i just install it through synaptic?
* mypapit w00f w00f
<Benzies> 192 is a private address
<P2K> !klibido
<ubotu> klibido: usenet binary grabber for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 411 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<Dreamglider> i just need to ping everything on my lan
<Benzies> not an internet address
<Benzies> ahh i see
<P2K> !world of warcraft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about world of warcraft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkY> Seveas: now i did some shit
<Benzies> angry ip scanner :P FTW
<Seveas> tengil, apt-get install mplayer
<DarkY> Seveas: after install there is the card display in the device manager
<DarkY> Seveas: but there is "wlan interface" no longer
<Seveas> that will force mplayer to have a higher priority and should clean up the library jumble
<DarkY> Seveas: so ive got just eth0 and lo :/
<gazedo> how do i check for help on sound
<Dreamglider> Seveas, that only ping *.254
<tengil> worked
<Benzies> gazedo
<Benzies> what sound card do you have?
<atomikulinux> okay im back
<atomikulinux> check out my sexy new hair cut
<Arcad3> how can i upgrade from Ubuntu server to Ubuntu 6.06 using the CD?
<gazedo> its an inbuilt intel and i can't find the exact
<tengil> thanks Seveas
<mats> atomikulinux: hot!
<gazedo> but i think its a AC' 97
<Seveas> tengil, that worked?
<Dreamglider> Seveas, thanka
<atomikulinux> mats: thanks XD
<atomikulinux> okay now back to my serious problem
<good_> hi
<atomikulinux> Ive moved linux over from one hard drive to another... GRUB isnt liking it at all
<good_> i've a problem
<atomikulinux> When I boot ubuntu from grub, ubuntu gets me to this "tty" thing
<Seveas> atomikulinux, then reinstall grub
<good_> internet works but it takes ages to open a website
<atomikulinux> Okay
<atomikulinux> How.
<tengil> Seveas: yes that worked
<Arcad3> how can i upgrade from Ubuntu server to Ubuntu 6.06 using the CD?
<mats> atomikulinux: you better reinstall grup for taht
<Seveas> boot from a live cd, mount the installed system, chroot into it and install grub
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me to get wifi to work ?
<good_> it seems like it tries to use ipv6 and than ipv4
<good_> or something like that
<picur> hi
* mats lags
<atomikulinux> Hmm
<atomikulinux> How to reinstall GRUB
<Seveas> tengil, please pastebin the output so I can analyse it. SOmething needs to be fixed :)
<picur> my name is barbara
<atomikulinux> i tried reinstalling GRUB by using the livecd setup thing
<good_> anyway it takes a lot of time to load sites or it doesn't load them at all
<mats> atomikulinux: 2sec, ill find a guide
<atomikulinux> but failed due to noobishmness
<atomikulinux> mats: Thanks dude
<Calvin18> hi how do i choose which gcc to use when i am making a programme?
<good_> does anyone know how to solve that?
<Calvin18> for example if i have 2 gcc installed? gcc3 and gcc4
<Seveas> Calvin18, explicitely say gcc-3.4 or gcc-4.1 instead of gcc
<tengil> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33912/
<Seveas> or to make another one the default: ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<Calvin18> Seveas: do i set it in any parameters?
<Seveas> Calvin18, parameters of what?
<Calvin18> make? or configure?
<Seveas> CC=gcc-3.4 make
<DarkY> Seveas: i need help :/ after restart eth1 disappered...
<velmimilynekrofi> hi all, i added existing user to existing group but it seems he still cant access his group files do i need to reboot ?
<Seveas> that should set the compiler to gcc-3.4
<atomikulinux> another thing
<Calvin18> thanks!
<mats> atomikulinux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub?highlight=%28grub%29
<atomikulinux> my swap parition has moved over, too
<DarkY> Seveas: my wlan card is in the device manager but without "wlan interface" :/
<Seveas> DarkY, look under the bed or in the mailbox
<picur> hi everibody
<atomikulinux> When youre setting ubuntu up you get to chose where to mount the swap paritions, etc
<Seveas> velmimilynekrofi, that user needs to log out and log back in
<atomikulinux> I need to know how to do that since my patitions have changed
<atomikulinux> also you'll notice that i just cant type paritiotns
<atomikulinux> why cant i type paritions
<picur> kcsgk
<velmimilynekrofi> seveas than you
<Efros2> morining
<Seveas> atomikulinux, mats just gave you a link
<velmimilynekrofi> k
<atomikulinux> PARTITIONS
<atomikulinux> yeah im checkin it now
<atomikulinux> Thanks matas
<atomikulinux> *mats
<Efros2> anyone wanna give me a hand with force mounting a drive
<mats> atomikulinux: i hope i solves it for you - if it dosnt, ill try to figer it out ;)
<picur> hly valaki l
<Calvin18> anyone tried compiling a crosscompiler for i686-linux-gnu on cygwin?
<Seveas> picur, english only please
<atomikulinux> Thanks dude :D
<atomikulinux> Following the tutorial now...
<picur> ok
<picur> sorry
<Seveas> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dreamglider> i have a USB wireless dongle (XWL-11GUZX) can i use it to get online with ubuntu ?
<atomikulinux> Hmm does HDA work out to be hd0?
<Seveas> !en is <reply> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<atomikulinux> HDB = hd1 ?
<Efros2> I have a ntfs partition marked for checking in windows which is now history, but I need to access osome files before I reformat it, what is the syntax for a force mount
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i'm looking to make a partition bigger, does ubuntu come w/any partition managing software?
<Seveas> CoRnJuLiOx, gparted/kparted
<ThePub> parted ftw
<finalbeta> CoRnJuLiOx, not that I know of, but make sure you take backups, because those things are doomed to go wrong.
<atomikulinux> Okay looks like grub is installed... Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2
<atomikulinux> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<Arcad3> sudo apt-get -f install
<Arcad3>   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bobbobowitz> has installed Ubuntu on a PS3 yet (those who have one)?  I have FC5 on it now, but I prefer ubuntu, I find apt much faster than yum, and there are a few other things that FC5 isn't doing for me.  I heard somewhere that there isn't Ubuntu support for the Cell processor yet, is that true?
<atomikulinux> BRB, lets hope this works...
<Rprp> Hi, how can i configure my drivers? If i play a game itcrashes after 5 minutes :/
<Seveas> bobbobowitz, your fc5 also probably doesn't support the cell processor and just rund on the ppc core it has
<Seveas> ubuntu would do the same
<bobbobowitz> when I boot FC5, and see the boot-up, I see 2 big penguins, and 6 small ones that say SPU
<bobbobowitz> I googled SPU, and it said it was Symetric Processing Unit or something, and that is what the cell is
<bobbobowitz> or is made up of
<Efros2> I can mount the drive but I get The folder contents could not be displayed.You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hde1".
<stenetius> sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome cgwd
<stenetius> I'm trying this.
<stenetius> Uhm.. it says:
<stenetius> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<stenetius>   compiz: Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<stenetius> E: Broken packages
<bobbobowitz> I think the issue might be that FC5 has a special way to install, you need a kboot file or something, it isn't a standard boot, I'll find the directions, if anyone wants.....
<travkin> stenetius, check ur repos
<travkin> and apt-get update
<travkin> /etc/apt/sources.list
<stenetius> I have the beerorkid repos added in the sources.list file.
<bobbobowitz> http://ps3.qj.net/PS3-Linux-The-void-has-been-filled-Full-install-instructions-for-Fedora-Core-5-/pg/49/aid/73144
<gazedo> how do u check what kind of sound card u have
<r_rehashed> hellao everybody
<P2K> gazedo: lspci should do it
<Rprp> Hi, how can i configure my drivers? If i play a game itcrashes after 5 minutes :/
<r_rehashed> I am unable to access the wine repository for edgy, amd64
<TheGino_Frank> d/l a program that is script dont know how to install right way what are the steps
<freshmouse> Hi, can you help me? I would like to rename ~/Desktop, but if I will do it, GNOME creates new ~/Desktop... Is it possible, to give own name to the ~/Desktop?
<bobbobowitz> Rprp, what is the game that is crashing?
<Rprp> tremulous
<piotr___> S tu jacy uytkownicy ubuntu FF?
<Rprp> I got ~ 250 fps but after 5 minutes it crashes :/
<feydin> hi, is there any repository in which is tracker for amd64?
<gazedo> i have Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) and the sound wont go up all the way like it went in windows
<Rprp> By other users it works fine on linux
<atomikulinux> damn
<mats> atomikulinux: how did i go?
<mats> s/i/it/
<Rprp> I think it are my drivers but ow can i CONFIGURE the drivers?
<r_rehashed> it is trying to access, http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  when there is no binary-amd64 folder
<atomikulinux> Grub works fine but ubuntu loads up it goes to this black screen
<atomikulinux> somethign like /dev/ssh: can not access tty job control turned off
<bobbobowitz> you have an nvidia card?
<atomikulinux> something like "Debian busybox"
<bobbobowitz> other users on your computer, or just others in general?
<Rprp> No
<Rprp> ATI
<atomikulinux> my swap parition has moved over you see...
<atomikulinux> I think that could be it
<freshmouse> ... I tried too search in GConf, but without results...
<gazedo> P2K, i have Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) and the sound wont go up all the way like it went in windows can i fix it?
<freshmouse> * to
<bobbobowitz> what do you mean by freeze, does it give you an error, or does it just stop?
<travkin> 4/clear al
<Rprp> It freezes.
<mats> atomikulinux: /dev/ssh? cant say it gives me much :( any idea what the swap i named now?
<Rprp> Its stopping and i ant do anything.
<Rprp> cant*
<Zlax> is it possible to do NAT with one network card
<gazedo> i have Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) and the sound wont go up all the way like it went in windows can i fix it?
<atomikulinux> mats: Hmm?
<CoRnJuLiOx> Zlax: dont you need a router for NAT?
<bobbobowitz> I've never heard of this game, but since there is a linux version, I don't know.  Is your computer in a cooled place?  I don't think it is the drivers
<P2K> gazedo: what app are you having the issue with ?
<TheGino_Frank> d/l a program that is script dont know how to install right way what are the steps
<gazedo> all sound applications
<mats> atomikulinux: ill try too google now.. :o havnt had this problem before
<P2K> oh
<trench-> check levels in alsamixer
<bobbobowitz> do other games work fine?
<Rprp> bobbobowitz: yes,m its cooled and it works fine on windows.
<P2K> what he said :p
<Rprp> Dunno, i dont have installed other games yet
<Rprp> And, by other users on linux it works fine :/
<gazedo> i have, i have looked up all the fixes that i could find that are on the internet and i saw that it said it couldn't be fixed
<Tattj> gah, same problem again
<bobbobowitz> it might be the linux build, but I'm not sure.  It could be that the other users have a different setup.
<Tattj> GRUB loads, I choose my linux -> black screen with flickering white bar @ left top corner
<gazedo> tattj, sounds like xserver error
<Rprp> hmmm
<bobbobowitz> As in, the linux build is fine for others, because their hardware is supported.  You might have something weird or different in there that is crashing the game.
<bobbobowitz> But I don't know for sure since I don't know this game.
<deusjevoo> !seen janchi
<ubotu> I last saw Janchi (i=hidden-u@a80-127-157-130.adsl.xs4all.nl) 2d 1h 46m 52s ago, quiting: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)
<Rprp> Hmmmm ;/
<bobbobowitz> I'd try another native linux game first, and if it has issues, than I'd think it could be your drivers.
<Tattj> gazedo, are there any ways to fix this?
<cosmodad> hi -- can anyone recommend an WAV-to-MP3 encoder under Ubuntu?
<cosmodad> just encoding, no ripping
<KDan> cosmodad: lame
<cosmodad> and GUI, sorry
<KDan> oh
<mats> atomikulinux: http://www.uclibc.org/FAQ.html#job_control ,
<KDan> why gui?
<Rprp> But, how can i make the CONFIGURE 'good' ?
<nolimitsoya> cosmodad, cant soudjuicer use a wav for input?
<atomikulinux> mats:  i think i may have fixed it already
<atomikulinux> lemme check that first
<gazedo> tattj, have u customized your xorg.conf at all?
<atomikulinux> brb
<saimu0> problem with my resolutin can anyone help?
<Zlax> sry wasnt here for the moment
<cosmodad> nolimitsoya: I can't manage to do that
<nolimitsoya> cosmodad, ok, just a thought. never used soundjuicer myself :)
<Tattj> gazedo, no. I can't because my Ubuntu does not load :/
<Zlax> is it possible to do nat with one network card
<bobbobowitz> What do you mean the CONFIGURE?  It might be setup fine for your hardware, but the game might not like your hardware or something
<cosmodad> KDan: for the sake of not-doing console work
<cosmodad> nolimitsoya: me neither, just did a quick check
<raskar> salute
<nolimitsoya> cosmodad, i think youll find using the console a lot less hassle than many gui apps. why this consolofobia?
<KDan> cosmodad: but... why? ;-)
<r_rehashed> how do I access the wine repositories for edgy (amd64) ?
<KDan> cosmodad: ripping is one of the few tasks which is significantly easier on the console than with a gui
<saimu0> Problem with SCREEN RES and VIDEOCARD  can anyone help ?
<KDan> i mean encoding
<nolimitsoya> r_rehashed, wine is already in the repos
<nolimitsoya> !wine | r_rehashed
<ubotu> r_rehashed: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nolimitsoya> hm... ok,well, i hoped it would tell you what repo,...
<Zlax> who has problems with games
<r_rehashed> but isn't that an outdated version?
<KDan> one command line call vs. 5 gazillion clicks --- the command line wins every time and scales up with the number of tracks you're trying to encode
<mats> cedega for games, wine for programs
<nolimitsoya> r_rehashed, if so id think itll be backported pretty soon anyway
<r_rehashed> alright
<Zlax> mats: u r right
<jhasse> How can i turn off that the entries of my windows in the gnome-panel have drag and drop?
<dee> hello
<mats> dee: ;)
<dee> could someone tell me how to start compiz?
<cosmodad> KDan, nolimitsoya: I'm a console type of guy myself but adding bunch of switches via console isn't what I call comfort
<r_rehashed> can I help in backporting applcations?
<DarkY> Seveas: my eth1 is now totally disappered no way to geht back..
<cosmodad> KDan, nolimitsoya: I find it much nicer if I just enter a bunch of fields and hit go
<nolimitsoya> cosmodad, you could always make a conf with your preffered settings as default
<Zlax> nat with 1 network card??????
<savvas> How can i encrypt files with right-click? there was a package with gnupg if i'm not wrong..
<DarkY> okay if he is busy... :/
<DarkY> people ive got an centrio3 with 3945abg INTEL WLAN.... ive just found networks with kwlan and no the eth1 is disappered... what should i do?
<mats> Zlax: No one knows, i belive. I know it works nice with 2 cards :p
<r_rehashed> I mean can I download the source code of an application and compile it for my arch. and then submit it..
<cosmodad> nolimitsoya: yeah I could...
<KDan> cosmodad: that is really the easiest option... set up once and run forever...
<cosmodad> nolimitsoya: and I probably will since there doesn't seem to be a Ubuntu-equivalent to CDex
<KDan> i think all the equivalents also do ripping
<KDan> there's certainly some rippers out there
<KDan> (with guis)
<cosmodad> KDan: but I've found non which does not rely on ripping
<mats> Zlax: why use nat with one card?
<cosmodad> KDan: they all require ripping sic
<gazedo> tattj, i know that there is an answer but i can't find it right now, if i find it tonight i'll get bak to u, but keep asking
<Tattj> gazedo thank you :)
<Zlax> mats: can we talk in private its to crowded here?
<mats> Zlax: off cource
<mats> bla, i cant type to day
<stenetius> When I try to download compiz (thru apt) it gives me an error about broken packages.. could you give me a repo which works?
<triablo> someone help me please with port forwarding
<DarkY> people ive got an centrio3 with 3945abg INTEL WLAN.... ive just found networks with kwlan and no the eth1 is disappered... what should i do? >.<
<dee> stenetius: deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz edgy main-edgy for example
<stenetius> dee, it doesn't work.
<dee> stenetius: whats the message exactly?
<mats> triablo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PortForwarding?highlight=%28port%29%7C%28forwarding%29
<stenetius> dee, see PM
* mats belives in the wiki.ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> ok, with this file in '/etc/apache2/sites-enabled', why doesn't base.rkavanagh.homelinux.org display /var/www/htdocs/base, and why does rkavanagh.homelinux.org display /var/www/htdocs? rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/000-default
<atomikulinux> Okay so... Its still not working
<dee> stenetius: I see no PM here..
<itrebal> whats the factoid about win32codecs?
<stenetius> I've sent you a private message.
<anton_> hi :)
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs | itrebal
<ubotu> itrebal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<itrebal> thanks!
<dee> stenetius: yes, I understand it, but I see no window with your name...
<atomikulinux> Basicaly, Ive moved all the files on my linux partition over to another hard drive. I believe ive restored GRUB properly but when ubuntu boots it goes to this "debian busybox" thing. It says it cant access TTY or something... "Job control turned off"
<gnomefreak> yw
<stenetius> My command is:
<gazedo> tattj, what kind of graphics card do you have?  Did you upgrade or do a fresh install
<KDan> hmm. I've run a bunch of find commands and for some reason they've all hung.. now i can't even kill them with kill -9... any thoughts on how to exterminate them more thoroughly?
<atomikulinux> Also, my swap partition has moved. But I dont know how to tell ubuntu to use this new swap partition from now on...
<KDan> (they're using up precious 'screen' screens on my console, the bastards)
<stenetius> dee, I received "test". Do you see my message now?
<stenetius> I've resent it.
<dee> stenetius: sorry... maybe gaim does not like you. ;)
<dee> stenetius: and are you logged in?
<stenetius> Yep.
<stenetius>  My command is:
<stenetius>  sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome cgwd
<stenetius>  It gives me:
<stenetius>  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<stenetius>    compiz: Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<stenetius>  E: Broken packages
<KDan> (these commands have been hanging for about 6 hours now, so i really don't think they're going to return)
<atomikulinux> Ahh here we go: http://encodable.com/tech/blog/2006/10/30/Ubuntu_Linux_Hard_Drive_Upgrade
<triablo> how to restart my connection to the internet without restarting my computer ?
<Rarj> hello.. How do I install SDL on Ubuntu ?
<CoRnJuLiOx_> is there a program out there that'll show me the biggest files on my HD?
<atomikulinux> looks like hes having the same problem as me...
<dee> stenetius: hm, where have you foudn this? and do you have edgy?
<KDan> triablo: ifconfig down
<KDan> triablo: then ifconfig up
<stenetius> dee, I found this at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1404733 And yeah, I have edgy.
<KDan> obviously don't do it remotely from ssh on a box far far away
<dee> stenetius: please comment out the other pakcages lists in sources.list and reload.
<dee> the "sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins libxcomposite1"
<charlotte> can anyone here tell me how to mount a filesystem trough ssh?
<stenetius> dee, what others? The official Ubuntu stuff?
<nolimitsoya> KDan, i guess it could be done remotely with 'ifconfig down && ifconfig up'
<dee> stenetius: just use the official Ubuntu stuff. no beerorkid or anything else.
<anton_> charlotte: what exactly do you want to do?
<KDan> nolimitsoya: bit risky, still :-) imagine it doesn't come up
<stenetius> dee, and try the command again? Mkay.
<Rarj> Hi, I cant do a ./configure on dosbox, gives me an error SDL package missing
<dee> stenetius: try my command. :)
<stenetius> Give it to me :)
<charlotte> I know there is some way to mount the fielsystem of a remote server trough ssh. I just can't figure out how
<Arcad3> what command shows IP?
<dee> Rarj: ist libsdl-dev installed?
<Rarj> dee, how do I check ?
<atomikulinux> how do I get the UUID of a hard drive?
<anton_> charlotte: with ssh, you are on the remote server, as if you had a terminal running on it directly
<KDan> charlotte: i'm not aware of such a way, but what you could do is forward an NFS connection through ssh
<Arcad3> what command shall i use to see my ip in ubuntu?
<stenetius> dee, what command?
<dee> Rarj: just open the package management and lok for it. :)
<anton_> Arcad3: ipconfig
<KDan> (or, better, set up openvpn... it's very easy to set up)
<Rarj> dee, ok
<dee> stenetius:  "sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins libxcomposite1"
<Arcad3> command not found
<dee> Arcad3: "ifconfig" :)
<anton_> Arcad3: as root :)
<stenetius> dee, works.
<dee> stenetius: fine. :)
<anton_> Arcad3: or /sbin/ifconfig
<stenetius> :D
<stenetius> dee, how about configuring it?
<Arcad3> got it thanks
<anton_> dee: sorry, too much windows :)
<stenetius> For edgy.
<Rarj> dee, nopes. not there.. Do I do an apt-get install libsdl-dev ?
<atomikulinux> Basicaly, Ive moved all the files on my linux partition over to another hard drive. I believe ive restored GRUB properly but when ubuntu boots it goes to this "debian busybox" thing. It says it cant access TTY or something... "Job control turned off"
<atomikulinux> who can help?
<dee> and maybe now someone can help me to start compiz.
<anton_> dee: are you sure you want compiz and not beryl?
<mats> atomikulinux: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=can+not+access+tty+job+control+turned+off&btnG=Search
<dee> Rarj: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<mats> atomikulinux: havnt been across that problem before - sorry.
<Rarj> dee, Ok... trying.. :)
<atomikulinux> its okay dude
<triablo> is there any application for testing NAT, something like in azureus ?
<dee> anton_: unfortunately I'm the german wiki mod and must check all bling wikis. :( so I try to install compiz, then compiz-vanilla, then beryl and so on.
<burwaco> hello everyone
<anton_> dee: armes schwein :)
<dee> anton_: my problem is I do not found the syntax how to start compiz after logging on into an xgl-session.
<dee> anton_: you get it. :)
<anton_> dee: strange. and apropos compiz says nothing, i trust
<dee> "compiz --display :1" leads to "compiz: Another composite manager is already running on screen: 0 compiz: No manageable screens found on display :1"
<CoRnJuLiOx> are there any HD cleaners for ubuntu? you know programs that delete cache files, empty folders, etc etc, basically freeing up space for you?
<highneko> What's a good program for text and pictures? So I can write something and have the line below it a picture?
<dee> and I do not know why... xgl should work on :1
<burwaco> I have a question, I installed the latest generic kernel, but I'd like to know if my pentium m cpu is recognised, how can I know that ?
<sukeltje> http://heroin.homelinux.com
<sukeltje> UPS
<sukeltje> srry wrong paste
<anton_> dee: that is strange. so what's running on screen :0?
<dee> burwaco: type "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<burwaco> the dee!
<stenetius> dee, how about CGWD?
<sukeltje> I have a question about Teamspeak server on Ubuntu
<dee> anton_: good question... should be nothing at all. :)
<cherubiel> burwaco: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sukeltje> any1 knows stuff about that?
<anton_> does ps aux | grep screen reveal anything?
<dee> stenetius: what's this for?
<Rarj> dee, it says no installation candidate
<dee> dee       5512  5.3  6.5  81456 68308 ?        SL   14:55   1:15 Xgl :1 -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer
<dee> dee       5523  0.0  0.8  24432  8476 ?        S    14:55   0:00 /usr/lib/xfdesktop4/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-menu-plugin socket_id 8388657 name xfce4-menu id 1 display_name Xfce Men size 34 screen_position 1
<dee> Rarj: have you add all packages list liek universe and multiverse?
<Rarj> dee, Package libsdl1.2-dev has no installation candidate
<anton_> dee: if i read that correctly, xfce is already running on :1
<Rarj> dee, lemme check
<ryanakca> ok, with this file in '/etc/apache2/sites-enabled', why doesn't base.rkavanagh.homelinux.org display /var/www/htdocs/base, and why does rkavanagh.homelinux.org display /var/www/htdocs? rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/000-default
<dee> anton_: Xgl is running on :1
<cherubiel> !info libsdl1.2-dev | Rarj
<ubotu> libsdl1.2-dev: Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 708 kB, installed size 2756 kB
<dee> and Xfce may be running on :0 yes.
<Rarj> dee, yes I do
<anton_> dee: and xfce ontop of it, if i read that correctly
<atomikulinux> Okay so ive moved ubuntu and the swap partitions to different hard drives, Now when ubuntu boots it goes straight to "Debian BusyBox" /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<dee> Rarj: did you made a typo?
<atomikulinux> How can I fix this? What is misconfigured?
<cherubiel> Rarj: on edgy?
<burwaco> dee, the cpu seems to be fine, where can I see the same info for the agp card ?
<dee> burwaco: lspci
<mats> atomikulinux: try #linuxhelp allso, they may help
<Rarj> dee, no
<Rarj> cherubiel, dapper
<anton_> burwaco: if you really want information, try lshw as root :)
<cherubiel> Rarj: taht version is in edgy
<burwaco> dee, it shows up there, but does that mean it works fine too ?
<dee> Rarj: strange... he package is there. I can install it. :)
<cherubiel> !upgrade | Rarj
<ubotu> Rarj: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<atomikulinux> okay thanks mats
<Rarj> :)
<mats> atomikulinux: any time
<dee> burwaco: I do not know what you use for hardware. If you have a clear screen it might work well. ;)
<Zylche> cherubiel, I can see no way that bot can be abused.
<forsaker> hi :)
<anton_> quick question for edgy eft users: how often do you get an upgrade? i'm beginning to suspect something may be broken with my installation.
<forsaker> I'm trying setting up my pc for joining a vpn, but i'm getting this error... any idea?
<forsaker> Sat Nov 25 15:20:43 2006 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened
<forsaker> Sat Nov 25 15:20:43 2006 ifconfig tun0 10.0.2.5 pointopoint 255.255.255.0 mtu 1500
<forsaker> SIOCSIFDSTADDR: Argomento non valido
<forsaker> Sat Nov 25 15:20:43 2006 Linux ifconfig failed: shell command exited with error status: 1
<dee> anton_: hm, may be.
<dee> maybe I should try another install method.
<forsaker> where "Argomento non valido" stands for "invalid argument" :D
<anton_> forsaker: that looks like you're trying to do something which requires root rights without being root
<forsaker> anton_, unfortunatly I'm root :\
<burwaco> dee, well I've been using ubuntu for a while now, and I think there's still some performance missing, I'd like to have all the latest drivers and things enabled that my hardware is suited for. does a pentium m support hypertreading ? I guess not...
<Rarj> cherubiel, it says system is upto date
<Rarj> but cat /etc/issue says 6.06
<anton_> forsaker: that's the only suggestion i have :( i've never used a vpn :(
<cherubiel> Rarj: you're on dapper, that version is for edgy
<cherubiel> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ryanakca> ok, with this file in '/etc/apache2/sites-enabled', why doesn't base.rkavanagh.homelinux.org display /var/www/htdocs/base, and why does rkavanagh.homelinux.org display /var/www/htdocs? rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/000-default
<forsaker> anton_, thank you anyway ;)
<burwaco> !hypertreading
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hypertreading - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burwaco> !glfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burwaco> !openGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burwaco> hmm
<anton_> oh wow, ubotu gives advice :) i didn't know that
<anton_> !life, the universe and everything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life, the universe and everything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cherubiel> !what
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rarj> cherubiel, ahh... doing it ! :-). the sources.list needed modification. :-D
<anton_> !anything
<burwaco> !abc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<charlotte> i found the ssh mount. It's worth taking a look at, as it's really handy if you work a lot on a remote sytem and want to interact with your own
<charlotte> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<dee> so, i'm away. bye.
<anton_> charlotte: i'm still unsure what you mean. at home i use ssh a lot, cos i'm too lazy to get up and go to my server :)
<burwaco> what's a good alternative for3Dmark in linux/gnu ?
<cda> I'm trying to get compiz to work and everything is fine but the window boarders are gone and I can't get them back...how do I fix this?
<charlotte> anton_, it mounts an entire filesystem of a remote machine to a mountpoint of your local machine
<anton_> oh, cool :) nfs tunneling through ssh :)
<cherubiel> charlotte: the fish protocol ?
<highneko> !compiz | cda
<ubotu> cda: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<burwaco> or something like sisoft sandra...
<charlotte> and you can acces it directly as if it were part of your own machine
<charlotte> cherubiel, no, fuse
<burwaco> fuse ?
<anton_> charlotte: what's the command? :)
<cda> highneko: I have not found the issue listed at that site
<highneko> cda: #ubuntu-xgl ?
<cherubiel> charlotte: used fish via konqueror?
<charlotte> sshfs user@host:<remote dir> local/mountpoint
<Rprp> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 6.06 - dapper Kernel: 2.6.15-27-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 7.0.0 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.6.6
<cda> using xorg
<Rprp> How can i update the kernel to 6.10?
<Rprp> To Ubuntu 6.10 *
<cherubiel> !upgrade | Rprp
<ubotu> Rprp: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<anton_> charlotte: cool, i'll try it out as soon as i get home :)
<Rprp> ok thnx
<mats> anton_: ssh to the box back home ;)
<charlotte> it works really well if e.g.  you want to edit a remote file with a local editor, or run a remote file with a local program in general
<anton_> mats: is unfortunately switched off atm :(
<mats> anton_: :-/
<cherubiel> anton_: etherwake? :P
<charlotte> or other way round, alltough in practice this is rarer
<anton_> mats: though i should try out some vpn stuff :)
<anton_> cherubiel: and the network is also switched off...
<cherubiel> anton_: would've been fun :P
<mats> anton_: vpn is fun to play around with
<anton_> mats: can you teach me something about it? :) pretty please :)
<itrebal> what needs to be enabled in the kernel to support motherboard temp/fanspeed/etc monitoring?
<mats> anton_: maybe when your home
<mats> O_O
<anton_> mats: okay :)
<Nitro> hi
<nolimitsoya> what do i need to decode flac using amarok?
<nolimitsoya> amarok-xine is installed
<nolimitsoya> libxine-extracodecs?
<atomikulinux> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<lombriz> gg
<atomikulinux> Okay, the hard drive has changed and grubs "root" is set to the wrong drive
<atomikulinux> How do I reconfigure this
<c_lisp> hi I tried toupdate my video driver now I can't get my xserver to work at all I tried to go back but I guess im doing something wrong can somebody help me?
<anton_> atomikulinux: have you got a live cd?
<c_lisp> i have beryl install to if that helps
<atomikulinux> im on the livecd now
<atomikulinux> I cant boot into ubuntu cause grub is telling it to do all sorts of crap
<atomikulinux> it crashes me to the debian busybox
<anton_> then just open up /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit it :)
<FeIix> I have an amd mobile with its multiplier unlocked. Cpu scaling works nice in windows. How do I get it to work just as nice in ubuntu?
<nickb> hello - I need to set my TOPDIR variable, but it doesnt currently exist on my system.  Do I just add it to /etc/environment?
<c_lisp> :(
<cherubiel> c_lisp: got the drivers working OK ?
<Willa> is there like a VB type of deal
<Willa> to make custom little programs?
<c_lisp> naw x crashes on start up
<charlotte> about 20% of the time my edgy box hangs on the very start of the boot splash. Is there any way I can make it more verbose, or disable the splash alltogher?
<cherubiel> c_lisp: start with /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<charlotte> (the edgy splash artwork is to ugly to look at anyway)
<anton_> c_lisp you can open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the driver with your old one
<atomikulinux> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet
<atomikulinux> Okay this is in my menu.lst (or whatever its called)
<atomikulinux> what should root normaly be?
<str4`> you tell me
<c_lisp> how do I do that?
<cherubiel> charlotte: you can remove te "splash" word in menu.lst
<c_lisp> replacing that is
<charlotte> thanks cherubiel
<cherubiel> c_lisp: nope, its the log - pastebin it
<anton_> atomikulinux: hdb1 looks unusual. are you sure it's the second harddrive?
<atomikulinux> hmm
<atomikulinux> basicaly....
<atomikulinux> Where is it that defines the swap partition?
<atomikulinux> My swap partition has moved as well ya see....
<cherubiel> c_lisp: always use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<charlotte> then there is this other thing on my dapper box, actualy, my bf's box. How should playing a normal dvd work?
<anton_> atomikulinux: what does cat /proc/partitions say?
<cherubiel> atomikulinux: fdisk -l /dev/hdx
<atomikulinux> Well
<atomikulinux> I'm on the liveCD atm
<Morrissey> hey, I kind of !offtopic question, but I have a 2.2 mhz Pentium 4 with 2x256mb RAM. And using XGL my computer's kinda slow (Not the 3d effects thought). Would buying a 1gb RAM chip, and replace it with one of the 256 one improve my KDE envioriemnt?
<mats> cherubiel: by installing a lot of libs :p
<atomikulinux> fdisk -l /dev/hdx returns nothing.
<anton_> atomikulinux: /proc/partitions will still contain information to every mass storage medium on the computer :)
<c_lisp> i think when Installed it it removed my older driver
<cherubiel> atomikulinux: replace x with the drive letter
<cherubiel> atomikulinux: a or b
<atomikulinux> Oh
<atomikulinux> Cannot open /dev/hda
<atomikulinux> note that im on the live
<cherubiel> c_lisp: it was working? you upgraded to edgy?
<atomikulinux> livecd*
<cherubiel> atomikulinux: sudo
<atomikulinux> k
<cherubiel> atomikulinux: you need root perms
<c_lisp> im use edgy
<defrysk> Morrissey, more ram is more snappyness
<atomikulinux> Disk /dev/hda: 4324 MB, 4324447744 bytes
<atomikulinux> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 525 cylinders
<atomikulinux> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<atomikulinux>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<atomikulinux> /dev/hda1               1         525     4217031   83  Linux
<cherubiel> c_lisp: was it working on dapper, if you had upgraded?
<atomikulinux> (Sorry for the flood.)
<defrysk> !paste | atomikulinux
<ubotu> atomikulinux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<charlotte> atomikulinux, if you are doing a lot of sudos in a terminal and it gets  annoying you keep forgetting fo sudo, try a sudo -i first. that will make your whole terminal run in 'sudo mode'
<anton_> atomikulinux: so you have one partition on the first harddrive
<c_lisp> I reinstall linux didn't upgrade
<cherubiel> Morrissey: you need a good graphic subsys
<c_lisp> so i started off on edgy
<c_lisp> and it was working on it
<anton_> c_lisp: which driver is it, btw?
<KnowledgEngi> timidity do not play the midi file
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/TnY7ny63.html
<Morrissey> cherubiel, whats that?
<KnowledgEngi> someone can help me please?
<cherubiel> Morrissey: your gpu, video card.
<atomikulinux> ant yes
<anton_> KnowledgEngi: which file?
<atomikulinux> anton_: yes*
<atomikulinux> I have another hard drive (hdb) with a 400MB swap partition
<KnowledgEngi> starzinger.mid
<Morrissey> cherubiel, ati radeon 9000
<cherubiel> KnowledgEngi: whats the error?
<cherubiel> Morrissey: got the drivers properly installed?
<anton_> atomikulinux: let's see it! cat /proc/partitions
<Morrissey> cherubiel, yes, actually get over 200 frames pr second with AIXGL
<super> i destroyed my pc by installing nvidia drivers
<cherubiel> Morrissey: :O
<Morrissey> cherubiel, and glxgears gives me over 2000, so
<anton_> KnowledgEngi: is timidity installed correctly? does it try to play the file?
<Dragonfire1> Hi have a ? on desktops to change  workspace. How can you make difffernet 4 desktops have different backgrounds?
<Morrissey> cherubiel, its just normal browsing and stuff thats slow
<nickb> hello - I need to set my TOPDIR variable, but it doesnt currently exist on my system.  I have tried adding it to /etc/environmnet but that doesnt help
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/w76rYu27.html
<KnowledgEngi> cherubiel, look at down page
<Dragonfire1> I can add others but they are all the same
<KnowledgEngi> there is the output
<atomikulinux> anton_: sec
<KnowledgEngi> after reboot timidity do not play
<atomikulinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33918/
<KnowledgEngi> befor the boot timidityas played the file.mid
<c_lisp> I got it up and running now just running like crap see what I have to configure
<c_lisp> thanks guys
<cherubiel> KnowledgEngi: does /home/user/soundfonts/Unison.sf2 exist ?
<KnowledgEngi> user@ubuntu:~$ ls /home/user/soundfonts/
<KnowledgEngi> Unison.sf2
<KnowledgEngi> yes
<KnowledgEngi> but before i has the same error
<KnowledgEngi> but timidity has played
<cherubiel> KnowledgEngi: perms?
<KnowledgEngi> why know do not play
<charlotte> removing splash from grub.lst removed the splace screen allright, but it didn't make it more verbose.... remove quiet too?
<cherubiel> charlotte: yep, go for it ; backup your old lst file.
<KnowledgEngi> user@ubuntu:~$ ls -l soundfonts/Unison.sf2
<KnowledgEngi> -rw-r--r-- 1 user user 29258148 2006-11-25 13:49 soundfonts/Unison.sf2
<Papa> +e enki
<charlotte> i might be a linux noob, but I allways back up everything :D
<atomikulinux> argh
<cherubiel> charlotte: good one :)
<KnowledgEngi> before rebooting timidity play good without load the soundfont
<anton_> atomikulinux: /dev/hdb1 can't be right as your root partition. there's nothing there
<atomikulinux> yeah
<atomikulinux> hda1 is where its all at
<atomikulinux> shall I change root to hda1 ?
<KnowledgEngi> cherubiel,
<atomikulinux> okay
<anton_> atomikulinux: would be a good idea :)
<atomikulinux> I think my menu.lst is fixed
<atomikulinux> Shall I try rebooting?
<anton_> can you post it first?
<atomikulinux> Oh also... I think I need to reconfigue "fstab"
<super> theres a linux  talk team speak server
<atomikulinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33919/
<super> type linux talk and you can go there to get help from people with linux over teamspeak
<LjL> atomikulinux: root is still hdb1 there
<atomikulinux> oh?
<anton_> atomikulinux: it's okay for the recovery mode entry
<atomikulinux> oh thats right I only changed it for the memtest one
<KnowledgEngi> :(
<atomikulinux> or w/e it is
<atomikulinux> okay its fixed
<atomikulinux> Now what?
<anton_> atomikulinux what does /etc/fstab say?
<dmnd> does anyone know if the xfce shipped with 6.10 has Composite support enabled?
<atomikulinux> the /etc/fstab on the hda1 drive?
<charlotte> great, this was exactly what I wanted. Now when it hangs I can at least figure out *where* it hangs
<atomikulinux> or the /etc/fstab that the livecd has created
<anton_> atomikulinux: exactly :)
<atomikulinux> the first one?
<Dragonfire1> I guess you can't have different warkspaces with different backgrounds
<anton_> atomikulinux: on /dev/hda1 (you may need to mount it first)
<LjL> atomikulinux: your real fstab. yes, the one on the HD
<atomikulinux> okay
<LammiePie> Hi, can anyone tell me how to remove the yellow tool tip boxes in GNOME Ubuntu. Like when you hover over the time it says "click to check appoinments" those things. they are annoying me!
<atomikulinux> I have hda1 mounted on /home/ubuntu/omg/ XD
<cherubiel> Dragonfire1: kde?
<Dragonfire1> any of you guy's know of Saturday talk radio shows for LInux on the net
<anton_> atomikulinux: then let's see cat /home/ubuntu/omg/etc/fstab :)
<Oleg311> hi!
<gouchi> Hi
<c_lisp> what is the default drive ubuntu uses when you first install it?
<gouchi> does anyone know how to fix this symbol error ?
<cherubiel> c_lisp: you set that in the installer??
<anton_> c_lisp: that depends on a lot of things
<Oleg311> im dont speak inglish
<gouchi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/G4BWQr23.html
<atomikulinux> back
<atomikulinux> okay I know my fstab is completely wrong
<LjL> Oleg311: what do you speak?
<atomikulinux> the UUIDs are obiously wrong...
<gouchi> problem regarding videodev and spca5xx ?
<atomikulinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33920/
<Oleg311>    !!!!!!
<anton_> atomikulinux: can you paste it?
<atomikulinux> okay thats where the problem is
<cherubiel> Oleg311: brazil?
<LjL> Oleg311: i can't read that. what is your language?
<atomikulinux> brb 2mins
<Oleg311> im Russia
<LjL> !ru | Oleg311
<ubotu> Oleg311:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<nolimitsoya> atomikulinux, using /dev/*d** is ime less prone to causing trouble...
<defrysk> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<anton_> wow, ubotu can everything :)
<dmnd> does anyone know if the xfce shipped with 6.10 has Composite support enabled? or how can i check this myself?
<c_lisp> how can you tell if you graphics it set to 24 bit?
<ubuntu_> hi all, I was curious to see if I had a 64 bit computer (wasnt sure), so I popped in the 64 bit ubuntu live cd.  It works just6 fine.  Does this mean I have a 64 bit machine or am I being tricked?
<anton_> ubuntu_: that means you have a 64-bit machine :)
<ubuntu_> excellent
<atomikulinux> back
<cherubiel> dmnd: your xorg.conf should have a section named "Extensions" with an entry like     Option "Composite" "Enable"
<LjL> c_lisp: "xdpyinfo" for information on your graphics mode
<defrysk> c_lisp, cat /etc/X11xorg.xonf | grep DefaultDepth
<hamdinp> buraya bi baknz :  http://www.bilisimruzgari.com/default.asp?action=buhafta
<atomikulinux> okay then
<atomikulinux> How shall I fix my fstab?
<anton_> atomikulinux: can you paste it?
<atomikulinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33920/
<hamdinp> TRT2 PARDUS ATA
<LjL> hamdinp: ?
<atomikulinux> in fact... that fstab seems okay
<atomikulinux> not sure if the UUIDs are correct though
<LjL> !uuid | atomikulinux
<ubotu> atomikulinux: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dmnd> cherubiel: i have them, but i dont know how to check in xfce if there anything needs to be done
<atomikulinux> Okay cool. Thanks LjL. I'll get the list of UUIDs and match them up to the fstab
<atomikulinux> 2 mins
<cherubiel> ubuntu_: try this - file /usr/bin/gcc
<hamdinp> this is turkish linux distro on turkish television
<dmnd> cherubiel: i lost my transparant terminals with the composite extension turned on.. strange enough.. :)
<atomikulinux> Hmm can I just run "partman-target"?
<robbbb> morning all
<dmnd> cherubiel: so where can i find the properties for transparancy in xfce?
<cherubiel> dmnd: xfcm should be built with --enable-compositor
<atomikulinux> I'm not sure what that thing is telling me to do...
<cherubiel> dmnd: did you install fro mthe binaries?
<robbbb> anybody been able to get a perc2 controller working in edgy / dapper?
<atomikulinux> lol nevermind
<anton_> atomikulinux: if the uuids are okay, just try to reboot :)
<robbbb> i read somewhere that support has been removed? is so that is LAME
<atomikulinux> Yeah the uuids are okay
<atomikulinux> BRB gonna reboot
<dmnd> cherubiel: yes, from the binaries
<cherubiel> dmnd: quite possible composites aren't enalbed.
<dmnd> cherubiel: do you know how i can check that?
<cherubiel> dmnd: not sure, try #xfce
<robbbb> anyone know of another good linux server dist?
<super> no idea
<dmnd> cherubiel: ok. :)
<super> i use linux for the purposes of looking at tites and playing quake
<kandinski> soundray: thanks for the instructions. As I say, the problem is there is a conflict with the packages.
<njal_> robbb: Why not use dapper?
<anton_> do i want to know what 'tites' means?
<hamdinp> Turkish linux distro (PARDUS ATA) On Turkish Television (TRT2)
<nickb> Hi guss, sorry to keep bugging the channel, but I cant find any info on setting the TOPDIR variable
<renjith171> i cannot play avi files though i installed w32codecs package. what should i do?
<ADminS> how i can check if my laptop mic working or not
<c_lisp> what all I need to install for nvidia in termnial I can't use synapics :/?
<anton_> renjith171 what are you trying to play them with?
<njal_> renjith171: VLC player playes EVERYTHING
<super> yeah anton i need to know this too
<LadyNikon> VLC ++
<robbbb> anyone understand the install process here?
<diskus> VLC
<cherubiel> nickb: export TOPDIR=whatever ; in ~/.bashrc; if you use bash
<diskus> VLC's ui is awfull
<renjith171> anton_: totem
<super> anton i messed up my laptop triying to install and just reinstalled ubuntu
<cherubiel> renjith171: try mplayer
<njal_> diskus: Aye, but for what it does, i can live with an ugly GUI
<LadyNikon> diskus: i never had a problem with it
<renjith171> its not there in the repositories
<cherubiel> renjith171: btw, *what* the problem? video/audio sync issue?
<njal_> renjith171: Have u got universe and multiverse?
<cherubiel> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<anton_> rinjith171: the codec package works for players such as mplayer and those which use xine as a back-end. i think the version of totem you get with eft doesn't use xine as the backend, so you have to install a different version
<diskus> LadyNikon: well I don't like ui, otherwise VLC is awesome piece of software
<cherubiel> renjith171: multiverse
<Rookie_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LadyNikon> diskus: i guess i never paid much attention
<Dreamglider> i need help i want to be able to go online with my USB wireless dongle (XWL-11GUZX)
<LadyNikon> diskus: to busy watching a  movie and all :P
<anton_> Dreamglider: either there's support for a native linux driver, or you have to use ndiswrapper
<njal_> Dreamglider: Plug it in and wait 1 min then type lsusb
<Dark_Dragon> hi all i was wondering if there is an alternat way of installing Ubuntu/Ubuntu server on a computer that dosent support boot from CD?
<Enselic> How can I view the contents of an *.iso?
<defrysk> Enselic, double click it
<Dreamglider> anton_, njal_ : Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0ace:1211 ZyDAS 802.11b/g USB2 WiFi
<c_lisp> is there a systme restore linux winxp for ubuntu?
<c_lisp> like go back a day or 2
<nolimitsoya> no
<anton_> Dreamglider: looks good :)
<Enselic> defrysk: It opesn up in fileroller, but I dont see any files
<Dreamglider> anton_,  what do i do now ?
<anton_> Dreamglider: does iwconfig say anything?
<defrysk> Enselic, what iso is it ?
<nolimitsoya> c_lisp, though you can set one up yourself, using lvm and snapshots.
<njal_> enselic: Did it pass it's md5 checksum?
<Enselic> is a BIOS update for my computers
<thirstyferret> c_lisp, nolimitsoya: I believe there's a backup app included with Automatix but I know of nothing the same as System Restore
<ArCHoNKoG> anton_, no ifconfig does
<cherubiel> Dreamglider: the zydas drivers are available, please google.
<LjL> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<Enselic> njal_: it doesn complain, and when I initiate a writing with k3b, itdoesn complain either
<Dark_Dragon> help
<nolimitsoya> Enselic, then its probably not a "real" iso. anyway, its a binary file and you wont be able to get anything meaningsfull out of it
<FRET> hey all
<Dark_Dragon> ...
<Enselic> nolimitsoya: It is bootable, so I guess there must be some kind of file there?
<DexterF> hey
<cherubiel> Enselic: mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mount/iso
<njal_> enselic: Yeah, hmm, i would follow nolimitsoya for advice, he probably knows more
<nolimitsoya> Enselic, you said it was a bios image?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Dark_Dragon about install | Dark_Dragon, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Enselic> nolimitsoya: Well not the .iso itself
<DexterF> is there a live CD with fglrx so I can have a look at how well AIGLX works before installing?
<Enselic> nolimitsoya: I burn it to a CD and then boot with it, and it lanucesn an upgrade app
<kandinski> after updating dapper to edgy, I am having dependency problems:
<kandinski> kandinski@derive:~/packages/qemu/qemu-0.8.2$ sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<kandinski> The following packages have unfulfilled dependencies:
<kandinski>   libsdl1.2-dev: Depends on: libglu1-mesa-dev but it will not be installed, or
<kandinski>                              libglu-dev
<kandinski> E: Broken Packages
<nolimitsoya> Enselic, what, is a live cd with a flashprogrammer?
<nolimitsoya> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell kandinski about paste | kandinski, you have a private message from Ubotu
<anton_> DexterF: difficult, the drivers for nvidia and ati graphics cards can#t be distributed like that
<Dark_Dragon> thankyou :)
<Enselic> DexterF: are you using Edgy?
<defrysk> !paste | kandinski
<ubotu> kandinski: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dark_Dragon> sry using trillian saves me d/l IRC
<njal_> Dreamglider: Hows the wireless going?
<FRET> How can I really "turn off" an usb-harddisk when unmounting it? I believe "eject" produces the same result as "umount"
<defrysk> nuff botted :D
<DexterF> Enselic: Slackware. Kubuntu in a VM, no GL there ;)
<nolimitsoya> Enselic, then just try moutning it. sudo mount -o loop /*file* /*target*
<kandinski> defrysk: gracias, also thanks
<robbbb> anyone know why a perc2 controller wont work in ubuntu?
<njal_> nolimitsoya: Ah so THAT'S how you mount an iso
<DarkY> people whats the best wlan tool? :/
<DexterF> anton_: so I'd have to figure deb sources for fglrx that work with 6.10, install those and then restart aiglx instead of X - am I right so far?
<nolimitsoya> njal_, sometimes youll have to add fs type aswell, with the -t command
<Dreamglider> anton_, njal_  http://pastebin.ca/257597
<renjith171> is der any software for CAD
<ac7ss> looking for the best driver for  product: ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<nolimitsoya> fglrx
<cherubiel> DarkY: iwlist/iwconfig - CLI ; try wifi-radar
<DarkY> @all: need wlan tool for centrino wlan... ive got 2 workplaces... any suggestions?
<nolimitsoya> probably...
<robbbb> DarkY: use network manager
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | DarkY
<ubotu> DarkY: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<see> hello, is there some mp3-streaming server with a simple gui to setup? i need to be able to password protect the stream
<DarkY> cherubiel: kwlan made my wlan not work anymore... ^^
<DarkY> cherubiel: thats why i ask
<FRET> trying again... :-)
<FRET> How can I really "turn off" an usb-harddisk when unmounting it? I believe "eject" produces the same result as "umount"
<njal_> dreamglider: Looks like it's been set up, would i be correct anton?
<cherubiel> DarkY: you are able to see the networks, right?
<cherubiel> DarkY: connect problems?
<DexterF> hey... um.. I got a X800, is it possible that Xorg7.1 can do 3D on that natively? I haven't followed the r300 developement lately
<lightstep> hello, i ran dist-upgrade recently, and now apt crashes when it starts loading the package list. how can i revert to an older version?
<nolimitsoya> FRET, as in suspend?
<nokrev> Hey, I've got a question about installing mod_python into apt's apache install. Would it be ok to ask here?
<robbbb> DarkY: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<DarkY> cherubiel: ive reinstalled ubuntu cause after some time eth1 disappered
<renjith171> is there any software for CAD (DAPPER DRAKE)
<anton_> njal_: i'm worried about the lack of an ip-capable device node
<DarkY> cherubiel: now ill install network manager... oder is wifi-radar better?
<FRET> nolimitsoya, no... not sure what you mean. I want to switch of the usb-harddisk before removing it
<cherubiel> DarkY: you need the drivers first.. does iwconfig give anything for eth1 ?
<cherubiel> DarkY: iwconfig
<njal_> anton: yeah there is that, but wouldn't editing /etc/network/interfaces fix that?
<DarkY> yes it does
<ac7ss> how can I tell what X video driver is running?
<nolimitsoya> renjith171, there are tons of different types of work that can be computer aided. be specific
<cherubiel> DarkY: and iwlist eth1 scan
<DarkY> i've integrated the driver i need ^^
<Morrissey> Mem:        have: 515756     used: 485176      free: 30580          0      17492     212416 <--- is this why my computers kind of slow lately? Changing applications windows, browsing, +++ is really slow :( Using KDE
<kandinski> ok, so after uploading from dapper to edgy, I have dependency problems
<cherubiel> DarkY: shows your network?
<kandinski> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33923/
<DarkY> also give something =)
<DarkY> mom
<FRET> nolimitsoya, do you understnad my problem?
<nolimitsoya> FRET, as in break the power? usb is hotswapable, so thats not a problem
<DarkY> yes
<Enselic> nolimitsoya, cherubiel: It just mounts as emtpy, I guess it must be something funny with the file
<robbbb> anyone know why SOME links in firefox 2 open up a new window instead of a tab? or how to stop it?
<renjith171> AUTOCAD type software for ubuntu
<DarkY> cherubiel: yes it does ^^
<Enselic> nolimitsoya, cherubiel: It just mounts as emtpy, I guess it must be something funny with the file
<burwaco> does anyone got an idea how I can get rid off this error ? root@box:/# glxgears libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<anton_> njal_: i don't think so. the device nodes are created when the driver module is loaded into the kernel
<FRET> nolimitsoya, right. so it's no problem for the harddisk?
<Enselic> oops
<nolimitsoya> FRET, no
<njal_> anton: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<FRET> nolimitsoya, alright, that was my only concern. Thx
<robbbb> also, anyone know why my screensaver is always blank screen with no password box?!
<DarkY> cherubiel: it displays every 3 networks in my range... also mine
<DarkY> cherubiel: so what tool should i use? :P
<lightstep> robbbb, can you give a website that opens a new window?
<anton_> burwaco: i've seen that one before, can't remember what it was. i'd try googling it
<Enselic> nolimitsoya, cherubiel, DexterF: thanks anyway
<nolimitsoya> FRET, the usb plug is designed so that the + pins bread before the ground, specificaly to make thing hotswapable.
<nolimitsoya> *break
<burwaco> ok, thx anton_
<cherubiel> DarkY: i;ve been using iwconfig all my life :) - wifi-radar is a good gui tool
<anton_> njal_: why not? :)
<robbbb> lightstep: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45984&highlight=wifi-radar
<DarkY> cherubiel: k illl install wifi-rader =D
<ac7ss> Robbbb, it's in the config. under Tabs.
<robbbb> click the wifi-radar link
<robbbb> i've set the config to open new windows in tabs
<njal_> dreamglider: Run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart from the command line, it'll reset your networking and might get wlan0 to detect the access point
<FRET> nolimitsoya, I see. Thx again
<travkin> someone use cedega?
<theresa> hello folks!
<njal_> dreamglider: Though it'll reset ALL network connections
<DarkY> how to use wiconfig?
<travkin> Cedega Users - private
<Dreamglider> ok hangon.
<DarkY> cherubiel: how to use wiconfig can i qry u? :/
<renjith171> i can only find kmplayer ..does it work in gnome
<robbbb> i've got it set to tabs already!
<njal_> travkin: Is it locking up X?
<DarkY> cherubiel: iwconfig i mean ^^
<theresa> i was wondering if the ubuntu-title font was also available as a ttf font?
<foo> fsck.ext3 -nv /dev/sda1 reports this ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33925/ ... this is a second box, and it shows the exact same things. What gives? It's ubuntu server install with LAMP option. Is ubuntu installing a borked filesystem or something?
<anton_> okay, i'm now officially extremely annoyed with the ipw3945 driver. i'm going back to my wlan-card. i'll be back...
<ac7ss> Robbbb, did you fixx it?
<robbbb> ac7ss: no i already had it set to tabs
<Morrissey> here is my "free" output: Mem:        have: 515756    used: 450316     free: 65440 <--- and that is JUST after starting X up ... is that why my computer's so slow lately? Browsing web pages, changing windows everything .. slow
<renjith171> DOES kmplayer work fr GNOME
<njal_> renjith171: kmplayer is just a gui to mplayer
<we2by> hi guys
<DarkY> cherubiel: can u tell me how to use iwconfig?
<cherubiel> DarkY: http://nst.sourceforge.net/nst/docs/faq/ch07s03.html
<njal_> renjith171: But yes, i imagine it would
<we2by> sound doesn't work with flash
<DarkY> cherubiel: merci =)
<renjith171> njal_: thnks
<njal_> we2by: You need mp3 support
<DarkY> cherubiel: okay a gui tool whould be nicer...
<njal_> !mp3 | we2by
<we2by> I do have mp3 support
<ubotu> we2by: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dreamglider> tesr
<Dreamglider> tr
<we2by> I'm playing mp3
<njal_> we2by: Hmm  that's curious
<ac7ss> any help with the X-video driver?
<Dreamglider> hello
<Dreamglider> ping me
<njal_> dreamglider: Is it working for you?
<Dreamglider> yea im wireless
<Dreamglider> thanks
<dmnd> cherubiel: i dont get an answer there, i read on the forums that there should be a compositor menu in the windows manager tweaks, i am using ubuntu 6.10, any idea?
<njal_> Dreamglider: No worries, so just reseting the networking did it?
<Dreamglider> njal_, yea and i had to make it default connetion
<cherubiel> dmnd: try dpkg-reconfigure xfce4
<njal_> Dreamglider: Cool
<nokrev> Does Ubuntu have any neato toys like Aptitude for Apache modules? :D
<Dreamglider> njal_, now i have to secure with WPA and AES encryption
<porkpie> hi guy's how can I get autoexpand and tabcompletion to work
<njal_> Dreamglider: I only have experience with WEP
<Oni-Dracula> problem:  after installing the nvidia beta drivers and restarting, X will not load and complains about a kernel module version mismatch.  X will only load if you 'startx' after the drivers are installed
<atomikulinux> anyway
<atomikulinux> it all works fine now
<Dreamglider> njal_, i can only see WEP in the network settings !
<atomikulinux> Shame it took me 9 hours just to figure out that the grub configuration wasnt right...
<Morrissey> of my 512mb RAM, Xorg uses 20%!!! is this normal??
<atomikulinux> Ohhh well. Thanks to everyone that helped me.
<dmnd> cherubiel: no result.. :/
<robbbb> anyone get firefox opening up certain links in a new window even though it's set to open in a tab?>
<cherubiel> dmnd: hmmm looking around, xfce-mcs-manager
<Trelous> ya has anyone gotten WPA to work I tried but did not get it to on my laptop.
<atomikulinux> Morrissey: Doesnt take up 20% for me so I guess its not normal
<Morrissey> any idea of how to fix it?
<lightstep> robbbb, i saw bugs 361168,360925,358950,358187 in mozilla's bugzilla about this. it seems there is a great confusion about all this new tab/new window behaviour in firefox. maybe you can try an older version.
<dmnd> cherubiel: ok
<renjith171> apt-get install realplay ....doesnt work !!
<robbbb> lightstep: i'm not downgrading to pre 2
<njal_> dreamglider: hang on
<robbbb> i like a lot of the new features
<cherubiel> dmnd: check the man page for xfwm4 as well
<porkpie> what be the reason why when I use the up arrow to see the last commands typed I get garbbage
<Dreamglider> njal_,  thanks
<cherubiel> !info real
<ubotu> Package real does not exist in any distro I know
<cherubiel> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in any distro I know
<boink> heh? I use a realplayer .deb
<porkpie> !autoexpand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoexpand - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in any distro I know
<dmnd> cherubiel: i have checked everything but i am in doubt that the xfce i installed has support for composite enabled
<boink> ood
<boink> odd
<floating> Hallou. How do I know/check if I have GTK 1.2.0 or later installed ?
<boink> dpkg -l|grepgtk
<boink> dpkg -l|grep gtk
<san_> hey can anyone help me getting wireless set up properly on an acer travelmate laptop
<njal_> Dreamglider: There is something we might be able to try... But i don't know how well it will work
<we2by> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<boink> I use gaim, works nicely for msn
<renjith171> then is der no way other than downloading  d  realplayer pkg
<njal_> san: What wireless card is it?
<boink> renjith171: on dapper?
<we2by> me too
<we2by> but
<renjith171> boink: yeah Dapper
<boink> I use realplay .deb on dapper, works nicely
<boink> you need to adjust your /etc/apt/sources.list
<san_> its my friends laptop and im not entirely sure, the drivers ive got off the cd suggest its an ipw2200 built in card
<san_> oh yeah btw im on edgy
<renjith171> boink::which repositry shud i add fr that
<san_> *the acer cd thay came with the laptop
<boink> you can have a look at my sources.list
<dmnd> cherubiel: do you have any idea of what's going on :)
<njal_> san: run lspci from the command line, and see if it's listed
<boink> http://cuba.calyx.nl//~oink/ubuntu-sources.list
<boink> wireless in edgy is broken
<cherubiel> dmnd: there is a switch for xfwm4 ; --compositor=on/off
<lightstep> robbbb, perhaps the preferences dialog is wrong. try settings browser.link.open_newwinodow* in about:config
<boink> I have a horrible problem
<Trelous> dreamglider you could try this but it did not work for me for WPA but it's suppose to ... sudo apt-get >sudo apt-get install wpasupplicat>sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome network-manager>sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces>Comment out everything other than lo entries in that file and save the file>Create a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file
<dmnd> cherubiel: aaah, where do i set this?
<san_> ah yeas  njal itss a intell 2200bg tirless card
<floating> boink thx
<DekKeD> I want to install kde-devel package, but I get "BREAK (install)". Any solutions?
<njal_> san: In the networking tool see if it'll 'JUST WORK'
<cherubiel> dmnd: /usr/share/xsessions/xfce.desktop ? maybe? thats were the entires for d/kdm starts the sessions
<cherubiel> dmnd: you should make one more .desktop entry with the composite swithc, try booting into that from the display manager
<floating> Edit the makefile
<floating>  - Check GTKINC and GTKLIBS to point to the GTK library, if necessary
<floating>  - Check that BINDIR and LIBDIR are set to the location where you
<floating> terrible paste. excuseme
<dmnd> cherubiel: ok i will see if i can get this to work :)
<Trelous> it will change so you can choose WEP / WPA ... but something did not work when I did it I am still trying to figure it out.
<floating> the point was to ask, that I dont get the first one . check gtkinc etc....
<san_> njal edgy didnt pick the card up in netowrking by default so i ndiswrapperer the driver, now the card is displayed in networking but doesnt work when its activated
<lightstep> robbbb, after some playing with that option, return it to 3, and then it should work (you didn't want to downgrade, so you have to work around a bug)
<ADminS> how i can test mic under ubuntu in laptop?
<njal_> san: Am on the ndiswrapper page looking for your card now ;)
<Trelous> O and your suppose to reboot after all that.
<anton_> oo. my laptop won't let me switch of the wlan-card in bios.
<san_> thank you so much i really appreciate your help
<njal_> san: this sound about right '# Card: [Intel]  PRO/Wireless 2200BG'?
<Curtman> How can I stop Ubuntu from setting my hostname to what my ISP provides in the dhcp lease?
<san_> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection thats copied from lspci
<san_> so yep
<boink> Curtman: you mean for what?
<boink> have a look at your /etc/hostname
<DekKeD> I want to install kde-devel package, but I get "BREAK (install)". Any solutions?
<robbbb> lightstep: nice - it was set to 2
<robbbb> i'll give it a whirl
<Curtman> boink: Every time I reboot, my hostname gets changed to S010600c026a01375 or whatever.
<we2by> guys, anything similar to mono?
<we2by> crossplatform programming?
<boink> but what's in your /etc/hostname ?
<njal_> san: Go here
<njal_> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#I
<njal_> san: and go to number 6
<njal_> looks like it's your card
<Curtman> boink: /etc/hostname contains what I want.  Ubuntu changes it to my ISP when it brings up eth0
<cherubiel> we2by: dotgnu ?
<boink> great, then your isp assigns a name to your ip
<willvdl> hi there, anyone using lm-sensors in edgy?
<boink> is your ip dynamic or static?
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<cherubiel> Curtman: how do you see this "hostname"
<we2by> cherubiel, which one do you prefer and why?
<Curtman> boink: I just can't figure out how to configure dhcpcd to ignore that.
<njal_> san: and it looks like you shall have to use the second driver
<cherubiel> Curtman: i mean, where do you see that?
<Pand0ra> having an issues with xvid codec (i assume) all other video formats seem to play fine but xvid is shakey vertically, even when paused. Not sure what would cause that or how to even describe that problem to search for it, any hints?
<boink> it's not dhcpd. it's the dhclient
<boink> man dhclient.conf
<KnowledgEngi> i solved some problem with timidity but there is other problem now
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/U6gcEp51.html
<cherubiel> we2by: dotgnu since i hack on that :)
<Zambezi> When I add an iprange in hosts.allow, should I do anything differnt compare to a IP? It's still sshd: 1.1.1.1-1.1.1.1 ?
<san_> njal yeah that looks like the one can you help me through that, sorry if im being stupid im fairly new to all this
<Curtman> cherubiel: At the login I see it, if I type 'hostname' I see it.  So I have to log in as root every time and set it manually.
<boink> it's the ip number which has the name, not your box
<we2by> cherubiel, itlooks like dotgnu is still under heavy development
<njal_> san_: I can try
<jorge_> hello world helpme
<cherubiel> we2by: want to contribute? :)
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<san_> thank you :)
<willvdl> for some unknown reason, I have no i2c-sensors module
<we2by> cherubiel, nah, I'm a c+= newbie
<we2by> C++
<njal_> san_: Ok, so download the second driver
<njal_> and open the ndiswrapper gui
<jorge_> how setting plugins
<Narada> hi; which guide would you recommend to install xgl on kubuntu; there's so many of them and all different
<jorge_> mp3
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell narada about xgl | narada, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Curtman> boink: But what do I set in dhclient.conf is the question..
<cherubiel> we2by: both implement the .net spec
<san_> okay
<njal_> san_: Install driver and point it to the driver exe file
<Narada> LjL: thanks
<san_> okay even though its looking for an ing?
<san_> *inf
<we2by> cherubiel, yea, but looking at both version number, Mono is a bit better
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@f80-217-35-196.bredband.comhem.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-255-168-179.bstnma.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219-123.26-24.tampabay.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*14-106.hsd1.sc.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*119-80.rev.gaoland.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*007-176.pools.arcor-ip.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@belbrrcnas11-3467435851.dial.bell.ca]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-4574b975.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@190.48.151.195]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<njal_> san_: I know it wants an inf, but the driver came packaged as a exe, i don't know how to open it
<GhoSt_DoG> how i resolv this  problem? Totem incapaz de reproduzir 'mmsh://ir1-c200.narrowstep.tv/mcp?psid=12439228&ref=0&chid=2&pid=208&vid=9929417&br=800&tid=2&brid=3&MSWMExt=.asf'.
<njal_> san_: Unless....you install it in windows and then copy the inf file over onto your linux machine
<we2by> omg
<thinh> any one good with tv tuner card?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<we2by> I just installed monodevelop on the wrong machine!
<we2by> :(
<san_> okay ill try that
<Zarephath> njal_: It also could just be a zip executable or some form thereof that will extract to a temp directory first...you might be able to get it from the temp folder as well...
<san_> or can i try and open it in wine?
<njal_> san_: Let me know how it goes
<Curtman> boink: I think I might have found it..  supersede host-name "ultrix";
<njal_> san_: Follow zaraphaths idea first
<san_> okay im opening it in wine atm
<KnowledgEngi> the sound is like the normal user cannot load the soundfont
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/U6gcEp51.html
<voidmage> I was trying to run half life in steam and it messed up my resolution. Is there a way to fix it without restarting x?
<voidmage> wine*
<ARTURO> HOLA
<KnowledgEngi> becouse if i run timidity as root the sound is different
<ARTURO> COMO ESTA
<Zarephath> !tell arturo about es
<LjL> !es | ARTURO
<ubotu> ARTURO: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ARTURO> UBUNTU
<LjL> !caps | ARTURO
<ubotu> ARTURO: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<san_> njal its installed :)
<ARTURO> NOT
<njal_> san_: Cool, is it working?
<javaJake> Has anyone noticed slow forum speeds lately?
<ARTURO> VENEZOLANO
<javaJake> Or is it just me?
<san_> just about to test, do i have to depmod and modprobe?
<crayzee> I am installing Edgy on a PC, but the PC keeps shutting down. The message I get is that the system is reaching a critical temperature (-273C) and is shutting down.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<crayzee> Does anyone know of a better workaround than acpi=off?
<njal_> crayzee: check your cpu fan
<floating> Where are gtk libraries located? I shold point to that dir in makefile, how to add it in here: GTKLIBS=`gtk-config --libs`
<crayzee> njal_, it is fine. It has been running dapper happily for ages. And its running happily at 5k rev/s so it ain't that.
<Zarephath> Doesn't lm_sensors help with some of that too?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<san_> njal no luck :(
<crayzee> I think it is an lm_sensors or similar bug
<crayzee> Possibly kernel thermal_zone?
<crayzee> something like that...
<Stegozor> Hi, how can I launch file explorer as super user? I mean, sudo cd doesn't work in the Terminal, so I'd like to gksudo "file browser"
<LjL> crayzee: possibly i do
<LjL> crayzee: hold on a second, let me find the bug report
<san_> Stegozor sudo nautilus
<Stegozor> san: thanks
<tonyyarusso> Stegozor: Why would you use sudo on cd?
<Stegozor> there's a file in home, it's hiden and named .Trash-root
<LjL> crayzee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/44805 <- see my comments
<njal_> san_: try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<LjL> crayzee: (search for "BIOS")
<tonyyarusso> Stegozor: Okay
<Stegozor> I'd like to have a look in it, and possibly delete it to save disk space
<we2by> mhh, Mono looks alot like VB! :D
<tonyyarusso> Stegozor: just cd normally, and use sudo on rm when you get rid of it
<javaJake> OK, forum speeds are getting better now
<javaJake> So, never mind
<we2by> but then with C++ style
<Zarephath> anyone know of a channel where I can find out about burning back mp3 to red audio however I wan't to maintain the tag information so it will show up on the player as artist/title
<LjL> crayzee: so, basically, try disabling "Shutdown When CPU Fan Fail" if you have it enabled in the BIOS
<crayzee> LjL, as it happens I have already read that! The BIOS only lets me see the fan speed, nothing else. Not even the processor temperature.
<san_> njal no luck, just a thought, its a laptop with  hardware switch which isnt activating in ubuntu maybe i have to get drivers for that??
<LjL> crayzee: hmm
<LjL> crayzee: is it not AwardBIOS?
* crayzee goes and hunts deeper
<Stegozor> tonyyarusso : ok. two questions: why does sudo cd not work? is this normal ?   and is the "strange" file I'm talking about is safely deletable?
<thinh> anyone good with tv tuner cards?
<LjL> !anyone | thinh
<ubotu> thinh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<san_> oh waitits worked!!!
<san_> thank you so much njal
<san_> really appreicate that!!
<crayzee> LjL: PheonixBIOS
<njal_> san_: No worries
<njal_> san_: Now
<thinh> does anyone know how to get tv tuner card working?
<crayzee> *PhoenixBIOS
<tonyyarusso> Stegozor: Probably b/c it just thinks it's super-weird.  The file is actually a directory - see what its contents are.
<njal_> san_: run sudo gedit /etc/modules
<stoop> hello am new can you tell me what i instal
<Stegozor> oh, it just contains an account I deleted
<san_> yep
<tonyyarusso> stoop: I don't think I understand your question
<njal_> san_: Add ndiswrapper at the end of the file, this should tell the system to run ndiswrapper at boot
<LjL> crayzee: well, i don't know then, try disabling anything that seems related to temperature checking or fan speed checking...
<san_> done :D
<njal_> san_: The ultimate test is to reboot without the network cable in, then telling me after the reboot
<san_> okay ill do that now thanks alot
<crayzee> LjL: How?
<stoop> i dont know what i have to instal mediaplayers ... and the sutch
<LjL> crayzee: and whether you fail or succeed, please add a comment to that bug report, stating that you're using PhoenixBIOS and which version, which motherboard etc... like i did
<tonyyarusso> !restricted | stoop
<ubotu> stoop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crayzee> LjL: I just tried acpi=off in the boot sequence, but it doesnt seem to make a difference
<Zarephath> You should be able to tell if it is up by issuing iwconfig <interface> if it shows the essid and such then it should be working
<stoop> and media center stuff ?
<Elko> how safe is it to 'apt-get autoremove'?
<floating> GTKINC=`gtk-config --cflags`  to add a directory in that syntax, will it be like GTKINC=/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/`gtk-config --cflags` ?
<LjL> crayzee: you could try "noapic" too
<tonyyarusso> stoop: Like?
<stoop> thkx tonyyarusso i already got restricted
<stoop> media center for linux ? how many ar ther ?
<LjL> Elko: should be safe, unless you have stuff that you installed manually (i.e. not from the repos or from .debs) that relies on APT-installed dependencies
<stoop> like my xbmc on xbox
<tonyyarusso> stoop: I have not idea what that is, so...
<mrspinx> hi everyone, i just installed a debian package that is now looking for a package that isn't in joomla (ok, i learned that this is a bad idea). i now can't get rid of the package. i tried `apt-get remove --purge joomla` and `dpkg -r joomla` and `dpkg -P joomla` nothing works. I keep getting: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<foo> What backup method would you guys recommend with linux? rsync -azv --exclude=/backup / /backup/ or something?
<stoop> xbox media center
<thinh> does anyone know about tv tuner?
<Elko> LjL: ok, clear, thanks.
<robbbb> anyone got a dell poweredge?
<LjL> !repeat | thinh, stop. i already gave you a hint twice
<ubotu> thinh, stop. i already gave you a hint twice: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tonyyarusso> stoop: "media center" meaning like a music+video player app?
<stoop> yah visualiser and shell
<LjL> mrspinx: put the full output of that on the pastebin
<Stegozor> there's something weird in my /home directory : when I click on it with the right button and have a look at its properties, I see 445.9 Mb occupied, and 556.5 Mb Free, but my /home partition is supposed to be 2 Gb large. Where is the missing 1 Gb?
<tonyyarusso> !players | stoop
<ubotu> stoop: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<LjL> !mythtv | thinh, might be of some help
<ubotu> thinh, might be of some help: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<thinh> okey thanks i check it out
<mrspinx> subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<regin> can i get all my saweb boook makrs from firefox in windows to firefox in ubuntu =
<LjL> mrspinx: err, there must be something else i think
<stoop> never had luck with myth tho
<burwaco> has anyone ever sen this ?
<thinh> my card is dectected it shows up in lspci and dmesg
<thinh> its a very common card it uses saa7134
<burwaco> glxgears : libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<san__> njal, no luck, not working again
<stoop> can i use Myth for playback without tv tuner ?
<san__> i tried doing m and odprobe ndiswrapper again not working still
<san__> *modprobe
<LinuxMan2005> hello
<regin> http://www.nym.fo/NymfoLink.aspx?id=3023
<njal_> san_: Hmm
<njal_> san_: Did you run modprobe when you logged in?
<LjL> regin: ?
<kandinski> does anyone else have dependency problems with mesa and SDL? I do after upgrading from dapper to edgy -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33923/
<san__> well i tried using the net wirlessly first, then i ran modprobe and tried to reconnect, but no luck
<stoop> i allso got a problem usin sound in xine
<stoop> anyway to debug ?
<mrspinx2> LjL: sorry - irssi crashed -- will paseebin now
<regin> Sorry that link was no supose to go in here
<san__> does it matter that its called eth1, on all the other pcs ive used wireless on its been wlan0
<thinh> how do i default my soundcard? i have a tv tuner card that ubuntu detect as a soundcard so when i log in sometimes ubuntu switch default to that card, so i get sound once awhile
<njal_> san_: Remove the ndiswrapper entry from /etc/modules reboot and then run the modprobe command, this will see if ndiswrapper is having problems at boot, erm no, i doubt it
<san__> okay ill do that now
<stoop> how do i fix xine so i got sound ?
<mrspinx2> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/257631
<rummik> hey, i just finished setting up a proxy server and was wondering if there was an easy way to make it so that all connections need to go through it
<LjL> mrspinx2, see if you have a file named /var/lib/dpkg/info/joomla.postinst or similar, and if you do, pastebin it
<stoop> !fix xine xound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix xine xound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell stoop about sound | stoop, you have a private message from Ubotu
<schasi> how far is ntfs support in linux?
<LjL> schasi: ok for reading, still potentially dangerous for writing
<mrspinx2> LjL: will do, thanks for the help btw :)
<uBaHoB> i have a question about pppoe error
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/U6gcEp51.html
<KnowledgEngi> i has problem using timidity
<mrspinx2> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/257633
<KnowledgEngi> timidity as normal user cannot load the soundfont
<thinh> has anyone setup mythtv?
<mrspinx2> it is looking for www-config or similar, which doesn't exist. to uninstall it looks for this *i think*
<thinh> i just wanna watch tv on it so what would be my choose of installation
<uBaHoB> I use LiveCD and ppoeconf to setup the internet (not ADSL, trough LAN). I can connect, but I can't ping and open sites. plog shows me "replacing existing default route through ppp0" and
<LjL> mrspinx2: hm, kay, do you also have /var/lib/dpkg/info/joomla.postrm
<thinh> frontend or backend anyone?
<robbbb> what is the command to change themes in KDE?
<uBaHoB> and other error in plog is "Cannot determine ethernet address for poxy ARP"
<uBaHoB> is this live cd issue?
<stoop> LjL:  sound works in RhythemBox with mp3 and all ... just xine ... doesnt play music ... no sound
<mrspinx2> http://pastebin.ca/257635/var/lib/dpkg/info/joomla.postrm
<mrspinx2> /var/lib/dpkg/info/joomla.postrm
<mrspinx2> LjL sorry -> http://pastebin.ca/257635
<mrspinx2> middle clicked ;)
<foxhound31> hello
<foxhound31> got a question about starting or stopping services
<foxhound31> every time i use service
<foxhound31> as in service iptables restart
<san_> njaj it works yay :d
<foxhound31> i just get command not recognised
<san_> *njab
<foxhound31> does service exist in this distro?
<Comrade_S> !mythtv | thinh
<ubotu> thinh: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<stoop> so howto fix xine into playing sound ? ... it doesnt while rythembox does
<njal_> san_: Did you run modprobe after you logged in, or did it just work?
<san_> no it started buy itself
<LjL> mrspinx2: this could be kind of dangerous... but you can try executing that script manually, and see why it's failing
<LjL> mrspinx2: would be "sh -v /var/lib/dpkg/info/joomla.postrm"
<LjL> mrspinx2: would be "sh -v /var/lib/dpkg/info/joomla.postrm purge" actually
<njal_> san_: reboot a couple of more times, just to make sure it's not a fluke then i would be happy
<njal_> san_: That's what i would do
<Dark_Dragon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stoop> i used an old dvd to install ubuntu how do i know what version i have and how do i update
<stoop> dont want to reinstall from dvd again plz
* mrspinx2 crosses fingers...
<san_> okay i will, the only thing is at random times the signal strength bar on my panel shows it at ful or empty as if its dicconnected however im still browsing, a moinor problem but lets see if it works after a reeboot like you msayu
<san_> *say
<uBaHoB> i have question about PPPoE and LiveCD ubuntu 6.10
<Cuddles_in_KY> morning all.
<Curtman> This is very annoying..  It's still changing my hostname every reboot.  :(
<mrspinx2> LjL: well, w/ -v it just cat'ed it to STDOUT -- w/o it it just ran and didn't do much :-/
<LjL> mrspinx2, pastebin what it output to stdout
<Cuddles_in_KY> i'm having a slight problem using ndiswrapper on my laptop. i've got the driver installed, but when i do ''modprobe ndiswrapper'' i get ''invalid argument''. any suggestions on debugging/fixing this? the network card is using the wpndis51 driver (wavelan 1200).
<LjL> mrspinx2: (i know it output the script itself, but i want to check out if it output all of it)
<Cuddles_in_KY> anyone?
<mabus> How do I install a package that's on a cd? Like, install a package onto an ubuntu system from a xubuntu cd or vice versa.
<mabus> I like xcfe but ubuntu has more useful programs.
<tupa> excuse me: where are the apt files downloaded?
<sundried> hi, is there a console base network configuration tool for dapper server?
<LjL> mabus: "sudo apt-cdrom add", with the CD inserted
<LjL> mabus: then "sudo apt-get update"
<woro2006> hi
<mabus> sundried: you mean like, ifconfig? :/
<woro2006> how do I manually add/remove gnome session start up commands
<mabus> LjL: I went into the respositories menu and added the cd. That didn't work.
<woro2006> where do I find that file?
<sundried> mabus: no i don't want to edit /etc/network interfaces.
<mabus> LjL: I assume those commands accomplish the same thing.
<defrysk> tupa, /var/cache/apt/archives/ you mean ?
<LjL> mabus: i don't know, i don't have Gnome, so i don't know what the repositories menu accomplishes
<woro2006> after I add beryl-manager to session start up, it won't start again
<mabus> sundried: Well what do you want to configure in regards to your network?
<woro2006> it crashes every time
<mabus> LjL: Well actually that was in xcfe, but alas. I'll try those commands when I get home to my xubuntu box.
<woro2006> so I want to remove it so that beryl-manager doesn't start up automatically
<sundried> mabus: i just can't remember the name of that package i should apt-get but i know there is a console based network tool where you can just enter ip address, subnetmask, gateway, dns.
<P2K> woro2006 System/preferences/Sesion/
<LjL> mabus: well Gnome or Xfce - whatever, it's KDE that i use ;)
<LjL> sundried: ifconfig? :o)
<sundried> sort of like apt-get install netconfig. anybody remember?
<woro2006> I can't even login
<woro2006> as that user, how can I edit session
<tupa> defrysk: yes, that is, i found some deb files i just downloaded, can i install with them if i format my pc (same os)?
<mabus> sundried: Well I bet you know what you're doing but you can do all of that with ifconfig.
<woro2006> gnome crashes every time after I added "beryl-manager" as the startup command for that user
<Dreamglider> can i get all my bookmakrs from firefox in windows to firefox in ubuntu ?
<defrysk> tupa, with caution you can most app are available with apt-get tho
<mrspinx2> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/257642
<woro2006> now I want to edit that manually to remove beryl-manager from starting up
<Cuddles_in_KY> i'm having a slight problem using ndiswrapper on my laptop. i've got the driver installed, but when i do ''modprobe ndiswrapper'' i get ''invalid argument''. any suggestions on debugging/fixing this? the network card is using the wpndis51 driver (wavelan 1200).
<P2K> Dreamglider: yes
<sundried> LjL: i know about ifconfig, editing /etc/networks/interfaces, editng /etc/resolv.conf etc. i just want to remember that console based network configuration tool.
<Dreamglider> P2K, how pleas
<kippi> hey
<mrspinx2> hmm, don't know if that pasted or not
<dudanogueira> Dreamglider, you can export them and import, or use some plugins for syncing with a web site, or a ftp file
<san_> njab it works fine thanks flor all yr help
<LjL> mrspinx2, ok, i'm out of ideas, i can probably tell you how to make apt-get happy, but the package will risk not being fully removed
<mabus> sundried: The GUI network-config is a frontend for ifconfig...
<tupa> defrysk: yeah, but i need the sources after reformatting, otherwise, my wireless card will not compile
<tupa> thx man
<mabus> sundried: What do you want to do that ifconfig doesn't?
<mrspinx2> hmmm
<Dreamglider> dudanogueira, i cant export them, the i cant boot windows
<kippi> I have a x300 with a wireless card, I have installed the drivers using nswrapper etc, it says the card is there and the driver is there but i still can't connect to my wireless network, anyideas?
<mrspinx2> i need to reconnect - irssi is just acting up on me too much
<Fall2Hell> how do i install ubuntu using the alternate cd??
<sundried> mabus: what do you do if you want to start or stop network services? you type "/etc/init.d/network_service" stop right?
<LjL> Fall2Hell: just boot from it and follow the instructions
<dudanogueira> Fall2Hell, download, burn a disc, boot from the disk and follow the instructions
<tonyyarusso> Fall2Hell: pop it in and go
<sundried> mabus: would you rather do "/etc/init.d/networkservice start/stop" than to use rcconf?
<sundried> mabus: to be able to install rcconf, you have to do apt-get install rcconf right?
<we2by> isn't netscape and firefox the same webbrowser?
<boink> sundried: ifdown eth0
<mabus> sundried: It's an ifconfig option, I'm not on an ubuntu box right now. But to start it is ifconfig eth0 up for instance
<boink> or ifup eth0
<LjL> we2by: no
<dudanogueira> we2by, they are based on the same engine
<boink> netscape really doesn't exist anymore
<boink> and mozilla was a complete re-write of the code
<mabus> boink: It does on this crappy library box... :/
<mrspinx> LjL : http://pastebin.ca/257642
<boink> when they saw the netscape code in 1998, they decided a complete re-write was needed
<sundried> mabus: now i'm looking for a rcconf tool like for network configuration. a console based tool that would just prompt me for IP address, netmask, gateway address and dns server ip's and not bother with ifconfig or editing /etc/network/interfaces.
<P2K> Dreamglider: im looking for the link
<sundried> mabus: i know there is a package that do just that. i just don't remember it's name so i can not apt-get it.
<LjL> mrspinx: i saw the paste, but i have no clue unfortunately. i can probably tell you how to make APT believe that the package is fully removed, but you'll probably be left with a package that's *not* fully removed
<mabus> sundried: Well that package would really be just a trivial way of working with ifconfig... you could write a script in a number of languages to do that in minutes.
<highneko_> !lightscribe
<boink> and what's wrong with joe interfaces ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> joe is a very easy editor to use
<mabus> sundried: In fact since it asks for each, each time... it's really much more inconvenient than ifconfig.
<highneko_> Has anyone got lightscribe working for ubuntu edgy?
<KnowledgEngi> hellp
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<KnowledgEngi> fantastic
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fall2Hell> tonyyarusso when i pop it at windows nothing appen windows don know the files.
<LjL> mrspinx: just edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/joomla.postrm and add a line "exit 0" right after the first line, if you want that
<linux_kid> Hey, has anyone got a broadcom 4311 card to work without linuxant?
<KnowledgEngi> now timidity work good
<tonyyarusso> Fall2Hell: reboot
<KnowledgEngi> and use the correct soundfont
<Curtman> Screw it.. I put a script in /etc/networks/if-up.d/ to fix my hostname..  It really shouldn't be this difficult to override the hostname from a dhcp lease.  :(
<KnowledgEngi> i'm a genius
<porcho> where can I find a irc channel on java-gnome?
<jenda> porcho: you can try #ubuntu-java not sure if it's the right chan, though.
<boink> Curtman: what does man dhclient.conf say?
<Morrissey>  Wich driver should I use with ATI Radeon 9000? For now I have the "radeon" drivers, and beryl works, just kind of slow ...<--- FOR XGL/BERYL
<TheShrimp> hello, i'm kinda new to ubuntu, how do you get ATI Drivers for it, once your done installing to get the correct screen resoultion?
<boink> The  DHCP protocol allows the client to request that the server send it specific information, and not send it other information that it is  not prepared  to  accept.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell TheShrimp about ati | TheShrimp, you have a private message from Ubotu
<KnowledgEngi> I think that the ubuntu howto about timidity need an update :)
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/XS7bfB36.html
<linux_kid> Has anyone here got a Broadcom 4311 wireless card to work without Linuxant?
<KnowledgEngi> i solved the problem using this procedure
<pibarnas> is anyone having problems with swiftfox/firefox downloads on edgy amd64?? I can only download file correctly with opera...
<mrspinx> LjL: :D thanks!
<KnowledgEngi> is better install the soundfont in this path
<KnowledgEngi> /usr/share/timidity/soundfonts/
<Curtman> boink: Lots..  I figured this would fix the problem, but didn't:  supersede host-name "ultrix";
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<stoop> how do i debug why xine doesnt have sound Rythembox does ?
<Curtman> boink: I have no idea why I can do the same thing with domain-name, and it works but host-name doesn't.
<DreamerHxC> ubuntu doesn't work for me : my desktop gets freezed just after logging in, but ubuntu does work, do u know why?
<P2K> ...
<P2K> you said the samething works and doesnt
<P2K> unless i read that worng
<P2K> *wrong
<pibarnas> <DreamerHxC> have u just installed it?
<boink> Curtman: you need to set up your dhclient.conf to do what you what it to do
<linux_kid> DreamerHxC: what do you mean?
<DreamerHxC> that
<boink> most people don't need a dhclient.conf
<highneko_> Has anyone gotten lightscribe working for ubuntu edgy?
<DreamerHxC> i cannot boot up with livecd ubuntu, but i can with livecd kubunut
<Dreamglider> P2K, to me ?
<boink> I've never used lightscribe :)
<Curtman> boink: I realize that.  And I've configured dhclient.conf how I think it should be, but it still doesn't work.
<elias_> is anybody using vmware server on edgy sucessfully? I was having some problems with it: https://launchpad.net/bugs/64773
<TokenBad> is there a reason that nautilus would be crashing over and over and over?
<P2K> Dreamglider: no im still looking for yours... sigh
<pibarnas> <DreamerHxC> did you check the media?
<Curtman> boink: That is why I am here.  :)
<TokenBad> This is a fresh install of ubuntu dapper...just did install yesterday
<DreamerHxC> i don't know why but with ubuntu my desktop gets freezed and I just can move my mouse, switch to console or ctrl + alt + backspace
<boink> most people don't care, Curtman
<DreamerHxC> I even tried ATi and nvidia and I get the same for both of them
<P2K> Dreamglider: can you still access your windows partition ?
<boink> but you don't want that
<boink> what does google say?
<stoop> so is ther anywhy why xine doesnt play and rythemBox does ?
<Dreamglider> P2K, yes
<stoop> *xine doesnt
<pibarnas> <DreamerHxC> weird because I think in livecd it uses vesa driver for X...
<DreamerHxC> really weird
<defrysk> stoop, you need xinelibs extra codecs
<DreamerHxC> i've been 3 days with this, i've left 3 different threas in forum but no one knows
<pibarnas> <DreamerHxC> what are your monitor and your video board?
<P2K> Dreamglider: do a search in your windows partition for bookmarks.html
<DreamerHxC> monitor samsung 753dfx but I tried with another monitor
<DreamerHxC> I tried with nvidia fx5200 (im using this right now) and ati 955
<DreamerHxC> 0
<pibarnas> <DreamerHxC> and the same problem...
<DreamerHxC> yes
<pibarnas> I have one too, working fine, here.
<defrysk> !info libxine-extracodecs | stoop
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<DreamerHxC> I dont like kubuntu
<stoop> thkx defrysk
<pibarnas> <DreamerHxC> did you get the iso from the net?
<P2K> Dreamglider: it will be along the lines... /media/hda1/Documents and Settings/USER/Applicaton Data......
<DreamerHxC> yes
<Dreamglider> P2K, yes i have it on my desk
<DreamerHxC> and I got sent by mail an official ubuntu CD
<defrysk> stoop, also win32codecs will come in handy with xine
<pibarnas> <DreamerHxC> do you have ram enough?
<P2K> Dreamglider: you found the file ?
<DreamerHxC> and they do not even work for my PC, but they do work for other PCs
<DreamerHxC> 1.2 GB
<Dreamglider> yes
<stoop> i got w32
<defrysk> !w32codecs | stoop
<ubotu> stoop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<defrysk> stoop, ok :)
<stoop> just didnt know of xine-extra
<pibarnas> <DreamerHxC> hummm, the troubles occurred only in your pc...
<P2K> Dreamglider: then open firefox, Manage bookmarks, file>import
<mirak> does anyone have a logitech remote ?
<DreamerHxC> yes
<DreamerHxC> only in my PC
<pibarnas> <DreamerHxC> I can't think in nothing right now... did you system messages?
<pibarnas> <DreamerHxC> did you see it?
<TokenBad> is there a reason that nautilus would be crashing over and over and over?
<TokenBad> This is a fresh install of ubuntu dapper...just did install yesterday
<DreamerHxC> yes
<DreamerHxC> I did everything
<ProN00b> is there any gui ftp client for linux thats better than gftp ?
<defrysk> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<delire> ProN00b: just use Nautilus itself.
<pibarnas> <TokenBad> here everything's working fine. You must bet there's a reason for it.
<ProN00b> nautilus is not a client
<dot_j> TokenBad: you could try deleting your .nautalis dir
<ProN00b> it doesn't even show the ftp traffic
<edgy> Hi, I launched dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but decided not to continue how can I exit normally from it?
<TokenBad> pibarnas, it started after a reboot...
<TokenBad> dot_j, would it reinstall itself?
<TokenBad> or would I need to reinstall?
<dot_j> that wouldnt reinstall it
<edgy> ProN00b: what do you mean by better?
<dot_j> just clear out settings
<TokenBad> dot_j, ok....cause it crashes everytime open it to browse files
<pibarnas> <TokenBad> the first reboot?!
<s|k_> is it possible to copy a hdd from one to the other
<TokenBad> pibarnas, no...like 3rd
<s|k_> and then boot from the copy?
<dot_j> TokenBad: i've had that happen to me with other apps - deleting the settings directory usually works for me (although i'm not sure that's the _best_ way to go about it)
<pibarnas> <TokenBad> have you done some king of configuration mess, or install some weird application?
<ProN00b> edgy, well, gftp looks crap (gui element placement fail) and handles alot of files kinda shit, so for something to be better it should not have those issues, still show me what its doing (raw ftp commands in scroll window) and give me an overall better experience
<cello_rasp> wtf. Firefox won't open new pages
<mc__> ProN00b: please don tbe so rude
<lsproc> I have set my workgroup for samba, but when I go to Windows Network, nothing shows up
<cello_rasp> I can enter a url into the address bar and it will load but it wont display!!
<TokenBad> dot_j, I can't even find the .nautalis dir
<LjL> TokenBad: .nautilus ?
<ProN00b> mc__, dude, What ?
<Delano> Hi... I can't log in as root when x starts up... it says "Administrator cannot log in from here"... what is wrong?
<TokenBad> pibarnas, no...just the normal stuff, xchat, xmms, mplayer, klibido, par2, rar....and the restricted formats...and thats it
<TokenBad> well the nvidia drivers
<LjL> Delano: nothing. logging in as root graphically is just very bad, and it's disabled
<ProN00b> TokenBad, files starting with a dot are hidden by default in nautius, enable "Show Hidden Files"
<pibarnas> <TokenBad> the directory is there for sure. It has a dot before, it's ".nautilus".
<Delano> LjL, but I could do it before
<LjL> Delano: besides, in Ubuntu, root is disabled in general
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Delano about root | Delano, you have a private message from Ubotu
<dot_j> TokenBad: are you familiar with hidden directories? .nautalis is hidden (hence the .)
<dot_j> in a terminal do cd ~
<dot_j> ls -l
<TokenBad> ProN00b, I can't open nautilus...thats why trying to fix it...it crashes
<dot_j> sorry
<dot_j> ls -al
<Delano> LjL, I need to log in as root to edit a file in .x11
<ProN00b> TokenBad, oh
<LjL> Delano: why can't you use sudo for that?
<Delano> LjL, I can try, but last time I did it wouldn't save any modified files
<crayzee> LjL, do you remember me from earlier re: restarting edgy install/"critical temperature"?
<AfterDeath> Delano: pull up terminal, and sudo <editor program>
<edgy> ProN00b: did you try kbear?
<LjL> crayzee: yes
<defrysk> TokenBad, open nautilus with the cli and paste the crashing output to pastebin maybe someone can help you then
<AfterDeath> Delano: it wouldn't let you save modified files because you weren't running the editor under sudo
<LjL> Delano: don't know why that would be, but i find it very hard to relate it to sudo vs "real" root. do what AfterDeath said
<ProN00b> edgy, kde ? kde is bad bad bad !
<Acu> greetings. I am trying to make php and apache2.2.3 work and when I try to open any index.php the browser tries to save it instead of running it - any configuration in apache or php should be changed?
<LjL> Delano: and read the bot's link about sudo
<TokenBad> defrysk, with cli?
<crayzee> LjL: well, I have found that it is the thermal_zone that is doing it (the shutdown temperature is the same as one listed in /proc/???/thermal_zone/???/something
<crayzee> (-264C)
<defrysk> TokenBad, command line interface like a console
<TokenBad> defrysk, oh...
<crayzee> So.. is there a way to disable thermal_zone in the kernel boot line?
<LjL> crayzee: hmm well, but with acpi=off, i believe that thermal zone support shouldn't even be present
<Delano> That's too tedious, LjL
<LjL> Delano: uh?
<Delano> I don't like to be locked out of my own system
<TokenBad> defrysk, ok did nautilus in console and it just crashed right off...no output
<crayzee> LjL, I dont think it starts with acpi=off
<Delano> How can I bypass the root lockout?
<ADminS> how i can test my VGA driver installed rite?
<LjL> Delano: the page explains that. if you really want to do it, which you shouldn't.
<LjL> crayzee: doesn't start because it gives the same problem, or doesn't start because of something else?
<TokenBad> let me try rebooting yet again....brb
<jernst> Delano: sudo -s and you'll be root
<Delano> I'm a big boy, LjL, if I can drive a car without crashing it then I can run my OS without wrecking it :op
<LjL> Delano: then do it by following the instructions on that page
<Delano> Oh it's simple
<crayzee> LjL: something else
<LjL> Delano: you certainly aren't expecting us to spoonfeed you on something that is not supported, do you? that page has all the information that you asked for
<lsproc> argh
<Delano> LjL, no, sorry, I see it now
<lsproc> I set my workgroup for samba, but it isnt showing up in Network
<edgy> ProN00b: if kde is bad what's good?! ;)
<Delano> LjL, I got distracted and didn't see your message
<jernst> lsproc: check if samba is running
<Delano> Anyway, let me try it now
<Delano> Thanks
<edgy> Hi, I launched dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but decided not to continue how can I exit normally from it?
<Delano> If I'm not successful I'll be back soon
<lir1> LjL: How do I change the default music player in gnome from being rhythmbox to something else?
<LjL> lir1: i'm a KDE user
<lsproc> jernst: It is
<lir1> LjL: Ahh damn :)
<dudanogueira> Sys > Prefs > Apps prefenciais (i am in gnome in pt-br)
<dudanogueira> lir1, Sys > Prefs > Apps prefenciais (i am in gnome in pt-br)
<defrysk> lir1, change the properties open with : of the file to <whateverapp>
<jernst> lsproc: can you paste your samba config file to pastebin ?
<bobbyshafter> anybody running E16 wm
<LjL> crayzee: uhm perhaps try also "pci=noacpi"
<dudanogueira> lir1, exactly, where i said you can change the mail client and web cliente
<ProN00b> edgy, gnome ?
<stoop> how do i update some version to the next ?
<stoop> i dont even know what version i'm running
<dudanogueira> lir1, click on a sample file, properties, open with, choose the programa and set it to all files
<lir1> dudanogueira: where you said I already looked. It only stores Internet (web browser and email client) and system terminal... nothing else like a media player.
<edgy> ProN00b: Umm! if talking worth silver, the silence worth gold ;)
<Jimmey> In /dev/, which is my keyboard?
<lsproc> jernst: http://lsproc.pastebin.ca/257672
<Delano> LjL, it didn't work, I still can't log in as root
<Jimmey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ProN00b> edgy, yeah, you suck too
<dudanogueira> Delano, you shoudnt login as root
<dot_j> lir1: sys->pref->removable media controls the settings for autolaunching rhythmbox on cd insert and the like - otherwise the right click on a media file example dudanogueira gave will work for associating file types
<ActivE> how can i install all the essential build tools?
<LjL> Delano: what did you do exactly and in what order?
<lir1> dudanogueira: and I already set the properties of all files to start with mplayer but thats not enough, when pressing the AudioPlay function key it attempts to start rhythmbox still...
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell ActivE about build-essential | ActivE, you have a private message from Ubotu
<defrysk> !build-essential | ActivE
<ubotu> ActivE: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<muge> hi all
<lir1> dot_j: thanks, I see it now, seems like that's the one.
<Delano> Wait, brb
<ADminS> !partionmagic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partionmagic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ADminS> !partion magic
<jernst> lsproc: can you access your computer from windows using \\<your_ip> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partion magic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<z9999> We are new to Linux and have got most of the system working properly, and as it was factory installed, once received and connected to the internet we continue to get notice that there are updates, very many, 172 to be exact, available. We are uncertain of the importance of applying any or all of them and are worried of the possibility that one or more may create more problems to be solved,...
<LjL> !fishing | ADminS
<ubotu> ADminS: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<z9999> I asked this question earlier today and lost the reply due to an important interruption, so I'm hoping someone might provide a new answer.
<lsproc> jernst: Hang on
<z9999> I don't have access to the system again until tomorrow so am trying to get prepared to take whatever action is necessary and will write down any reply for later use.
<z9999> Could someone with extensive knowledge of Ubuntu please advide me of how I should handle updates to installed SW.
<z9999> ...while at the same time unsure if any of them may eliminate existing problems. Mostly, we wish to avoid any possibility of doing anything that will necessitate the re-installation of the system as a whole.
<ADminS> LjL: i just used it 2 times
<edgy> ProN00b: I guess it's better not to be a be involved in personal accusations like this. Try to be more polite for your own benefit
<ADminS> so whats wrong
<we2by> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<LjL> ADminS: yeah, without even knowing if the factoid was there. use private messages
<stoop> how do i udate
<ProN00b> edgy, lol, you told me to stfu first
<defrysk> !language | ProN00b
<ubotu> ProN00b: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ADminS> lol its not ur prob
<LjL> z9999: i would install security updates at the very least. by the way, that was a bit of a flooding...
<ProN00b> defrysk, wtf ?
<LjL> ADminS: talking to me?
<edgy> ProN00b: no I told you it's better that I keep silent than say kde is better than gnome
<mypapit> awtf?
<ADminS> nope am talking to another idiot
<LjL> !attitude | ADminS
<ubotu> ADminS: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lsproc> jernst: It asks for a username and password. I tried my main account, and it wouldnt like it
<ADminS> when i want to talk to u will put ur nick
<ProN00b> edgy, eh what ?
<LjL> ADminS: well, you didn't put any nick.
<ProN00b> edgy, please choose your words more carefully
<LjL> !u | ADminS, by the way
<ubotu> ADminS, by the way: Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<edgy> ProN00b: every one has his opinion regarding software but bad language is not welcomed
<ADminS> LjL: thats mean ur not ur business
<stoop> how do i update
<we2by> lol
<dot_j> stoop: what do you want to update?
<eyequeue> stoop, update what?
<jerp> sudo apt-get update
<we2by> stoop, if there are updates, you will see a nice orange icon in the systemtray
<LjL> ADminS: stop saying it's not my business. as long as you're talking in this public channel, it's everyone's business
<stoop> the latest updates
<ADminS> lol
<dot_j> stoop: what we2by said
<jerp> open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update
<Jimmey> In /dev/, which is my keyboard?
<ProN00b> edgy, its not like i am cursing without reason...
<stoop> its the first time i work with ubuntu
<eyequeue> stoop, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<defrysk> stoop, all updates/upgrades wil be announced in your sytemtray
<delire> stoop: do you want to upgrade Ubuntu to the latest version? is that what you mean?
<LjL> ProN00b: cursing is not welcome period
<stoop> yes
<defrysk> !upgrade | stoop
<ubotu> stoop: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stoop> thank you verry muth
<edgy> ProN00b: anyway try not to use such words whatever the reason  is
<defrysk> stoop, if not sure do a fresh install but make a backup first in either case
<defrysk> !backup | stoop
<thinh> should i change the first section to fglrx? Section "Device"
<thinh> 	Identifier  "Generic Video Card"
<thinh> 	Driver      "vesa"
<thinh> 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<thinh> EndSection
<ubotu> stoop: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<thinh> Section "Device"
<stoop> oke
<thinh> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell thinh about paste | thinh, you have a private message from Ubotu
<thinh> 	Driver      "fglrx"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<thinh> 	Option	    "VideoOverlay" "on"
<edgy> LjL: thx for supporting clean discussions
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ProN00b> edgy, bleh, ok, let me put this in more family friendly words
<delire> stoop: no problem!
<LjL> ProN00b, by the way: "<ProN00b> edgy, kde ? kde is bad bad bad !" <- this is utter trolling.
<ProN00b> LjL, no, you telling me that saying something is bad is trolling
<Chousuke> ProN00b: wrong
<defrysk> ProN00b, /j #argue
<ProN00b> LjL, i don't think saying that something is bad is trolling
<lsproc> jernst: Hello?
<we2by> guys, take it to #lobby
<LjL> ProN00b: but i do. bring this discussion to somewhere else
<Chousuke> #ubuntu-offtopic, anyway
<obductor> how i install SopCast ?
<ProN00b> Chousuke, so disagreeing with sub-majority= trolling
<obductor> how i install SopCast ? or webplayer
<obductor> ?
<ProN00b> LjL, defrysk suggested #argue
<Tsool> Hiya folks. I ditched my old monitor and bought a new flatscreen, Acer AL196. Then I updated xorg.conf (edited the horiz- & vert-settings). I still get no resolution above 1024x768. Anything else I should tweak?
<we2by> obductor, did a search using apt-cache first
<LjL> ProN00b, whichever you prefer. i'd just use -offtopic
<greenonion> Does anyone know if there is an app that will tell me exactly what motherboard I have.
<we2by> !webplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<obductor> we2by: but i need one player for web.. i know one ?
<tsmithe> !info webplayer
<Jimmey> greenonion, you could always just open up the case and look?
<ubotu> Package webplayer does not exist in any distro I know
<jernst> lsproc: sorry I was busy in another channel
<defrysk> greenonion, dmesg does
<dot_j> greenonion: sys->admin->devices?
<mabus> So does anybody know how I could install packages from the xubuntu cd onto an ubuntu system or vice versa? I tried adding the cd as a repository source, and updated.. but I can't get any packages.
<greenonion> It isn't labeled, and my wife threw away the box two years ago
<mabus> I want to either put xcfe on an ubuntu box or rdesktop on an xubunt box.
<we2by> mabus, why from cd?
<lsproc> jernst: No problem, Latest status again was it asks for credentials, i give my main account ones and it gets denied
<we2by> you can do it from the net
<mabus> we2by: no internet at home
<jernst> lsproc: so at least samba is working. You can check the logs to see why it doesn't like your password
* tsmithe thinks this place is way way too bus
* tsmithe thinks this place is way way too busy
<we2by> no offense, but are you kidding?
<lsproc> jernst: But I need to see my windows pcs from here
<mabus> we2by: Why would I?
<we2by> dunno, internet is like tv. a must have at home
<obductor> we2by: sorry but i dont understand ubuntu :-s
<LadyNikon> we2by: ha
<obductor> we2by: i dont know programs for linux
<sonium__> can anyone help me installing maple?
<LadyNikon> we2by: geeks dont watch tv.
<amimusa> hello, i am using xubuntu and the menu bar from Desktop has dissaperead. can somebody tell me the command for lunch it and how to fix it forver, please? thanks
<obductor> i nedd one webplayer for web.
<LadyNikon> </lie>
<mabus> we2by: Yeah well, when you're at somebody's house for 2 weeks there is not much choice.
<tsmithe> let's create a new #ubuntu channel
<we2by> LadyNikon, they watch their stuffs on the net ;)
<tsmithe> call it #ubuntu-less-busy
<LadyNikon> we2by: winamp tv ftw :D
<zenwhen> tsmithe: you could try #ubuntuforums
<we2by> LadyNikon, does that really exist?
<tsmithe> zenwhen, i'm in that
<LadyNikon> we2by: yep
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> stop it
<LadyNikon> i was watching a movie on it
<mabus> LadyNikon: small internets
<lsproc> jernst: Nothing in samba logs bout login, just a connection reset by peer for the pc that i was accessing from
<we2by> LadyNikon, any similar  thing for xmms?
<LadyNikon> i wanna get xmms upon it as well
<we2by> or rhymthbox?
<LadyNikon> we2by: i *think so* not sure
<amimusa> anybody can help me ?
<LadyNikon> amimusa: how did it disappear?
<LadyNikon> is there any little arrows on the side?
<LadyNikon> s/is/are
<we2by> LadyNikon, haha, you need a tv tuner for it
<LadyNikon> mabus: :)
<LadyNikon> we2by: for winamptv no you dont
<asfalt> or democracytv
<we2by> Winamp TV is a plugin for Winamp that lets you control your TV tuner card from within the multimedia player.
<LadyNikon> its just going to the video section of winamp.
<LadyNikon> sorry Shourcast TV
<sonium__> http://rafb.net/paste/results/yRPkME60.html <- looks like libraries missing, but what are the right packages?
<LadyNikon> ermm shoutcast tv
<jerp> TV tuner cards are for outside connections, right?
<LadyNikon> jerp: allows you to connect your cable signal to your computar
<asfalt> i just love how everything works in edgy. my first use of ubuntu and i am very impressed. all my hardware works with no problems
<LadyNikon> asfalt: sweet
<jerp> LadyNikon, , yeah, that's what I thought :)
<eyequeue> asfalt, glad to hear you've had such good results
<Delano> Hi
<lsproc> jernst: The computers suddenly appeared on my pc. How wierd was that. Thanks anyway
<we2by> asfalt, glad to hear that
<we2by> :)
<reon> How do I correlate sda numbers to (hd0,x) numbers ?
<Delano> Is there a program for Windows that will allow me to view my ext2 partitions and copy files from there?
<donmoog> Delano, yes
<lsproc> Delano: Yes, hang on
<reon> Delano ext2ifs
<amimusa> LadyNikon, the menu bar. now the desktop is just a screen, no menu i need to use right button to access apps and ctr-alt to change between them. it's bored. help please
<lsproc> Delano: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<asfalt> yeah, i experimented with other distros and live cd's on this notebook and there was always something amiss, with this, everything works i mean even the special function buttons, wifi, suspending/cpu scaling, yeah i am still blown away :D
<lsproc> Delano: It does read/write access :)
<amimusa> ctrol-tab i mean
<Delano> I used that before on Mandrake 9.2 and it messed up my user account
<we2by> asfalt, lol
<lsproc> Delano: Ok, hang on
<amimusa> i guess i can run it with a command
<we2by> edgy works almost out of the box on my macbook
<amimusa> from shell
<mypapit> we2by: almost? what do you mean by that?
<we2by> mykilx, I had to load some drivers my self
<HHak> Has anyone have had any trouble of enabling 3d hardware support for Radeon 9700 cards, on 6.10 ? It worked well for me in 6.06, but in 6.10 DRI is not working
<jernst> lsproc: no prob, I didn't do anything anyway
<we2by> and I get kernel panic form time to time
<we2by> that's a known issue.
<we2by> from*
<HHak> also OpenGL not working
<lsproc> Delano: http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs which is an app, or http://www.chrysocome.net/ext2ifs which is a driver. Both are read only
<zmm> any application of open office is not starting on my ubuntu. what could be the reason and solution to ir
<vivabenfica> good morning (as defined by when i wake up, noon on a saturday, yes!!!)
<asfalt> greetings
<angelblade17> greetings
<HHak> hi
<we2by> zmm, start it in the  gnome-terminal and see what errors it gives
<jernst> reon: if you have only sd?? disks sda would be hd0 and the ,x would be the number after sda minus one
<HHak> Has anyone have had any trouble of enabling 3d hardware support for Radeon 9700 cards, on 6.10 ? It worked well for me in 6.06, but in 6.10 DRI is not working also not OpenGL
<vivabenfica> i am an intermediate linux user, so this question is embarrassing, but how on earth do you specify a skin for mplayer to use. i've followed the man instructions to no avail
<angelblade17> my problem is similar to HHak , except i have a ati rage 128 tf
<reon> jernst: I have sda1 -> sda8  I need to add mepis to my menu list but dunno which hd it would be
<HHak> glxinfo reports: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<zmm> I started ooimpress from terminal and it gave following error "[Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).jav aldx failed!
<zmm> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeExce ption'
<zmm> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice: line 233:  5463 Aborted                 "$s d_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"
<zmm> ** (process:5448): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal earl y exit ...
<zmm> "
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell zmm about paste | zmm, you have a private message from Ubotu
<lufis> In Dapper, Firefox 2.0 fonts in textareas are too small and are gray against a white background. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<we2by> zmm, try reinstalling openoffice?
<HHak> angelblade17: did it work well in 6.06 in your case also ?
<zmm> we2by: is it the only solution. if yes how to do it!
<angelblade17> to hhack:  no , im running ubuntu 6.10
<amimusa> anybody can tell me the command to run the Apps menu, please?
<lufis> amimusa: What do you mean?
<eyequeue> amimusa, is your menuy missing?  needing updating?
<FunnyLookinHat> lufis, is it like that for all websites?  if not, it's probably a problem with the site itself...
<angelblade17> amimusa??   someone speak spanish???
<zmm> amimusa: alt + f1
<amimusa> i don't think so, i will try with an update
<FunnyLookinHat> !sp
<lufis> FunnyLookinHat: Nope, all websites. It's a fresh install of Firefox... I dunno
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<LjL> !es | angelblade17
<ubotu> angelblade17: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<eyequeue> amimusa, "sillall gnome-panel" should update the menu to current installation
<FunnyLookinHat> woops.
<angelblade17> okis
<eyequeue> amimusa, killall rather
<vivabenfica> i have put the stupid skin directory in ~/.mplayer/skins/directory as well as here /usr/local/share/mplayer/skins/directory and no luck, as well as editing ~/.mplayer/configure to point to skin directory
<FunnyLookinHat> lufis, weird...   try changing the options under "View" on the menu bar...
<vivabenfica> but it never finds it when i start with gmplayer or mplayer --gui
<FunnyLookinHat> lufis, it might have some strange defaults or settings from firefox 1.5
<donmoog> Is there an easy way to check if a package is proprietory, or free (libre) with dpkg/dpkg-query etc.?
<lufis> FunnyLookinHat: Yeah, I thought about that. Damn default versions and such :P
<zmm> w2by
<eyequeue> donmoog, if it is in main, it is dfsg-free    apt-cache show foo | grep ^File
<vivabenfica> any takers?? :)
<zmm> how to reinstall open office.....current is giving following error
<zmm> "[Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).jav aldx failed!
<zmm> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeExce ption'
<zmm> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice: line 233:  5463 Aborted                 "$s d_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"
<zmm> ** (process:5448): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal earl y exit ...
<zmm> "
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %zmm!*@*]  by LjL
<LjL> !pastebin | zmm
<ubotu> zmm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> zmm: when you have private messages (like the one from Ubotu), please read them. you're muted for 5 minutes
<amimusa> eyequeue, i am using xfce4 i typed a ps aux but i don't know which process kill
<Dreamglider> is there any program i can use on ubuntu that works with Skype ?
<amimusa> manou@manou-desktop:~$ gnome-
<amimusa> gnome-audio-profiles-properties  gnome-language-selector
<amimusa> gnome-cd                         gnome-open
<amimusa> gnome-doc-prepare                gnome-sound-recorder
<amimusa> gnome-help                       gnome-volume-control
<amimusa> gnome-keyring-daemon
<eyequeue> amimusa, ah, that command was for ubuntu, unfortunately i don't know the xubuntu equivalent, i guess restarting x maybe
<amimusa> sorry fro the flood
<apokryphos> amimusa: please use the pastebin in the future
<asfalt> when trying out new themes for gnome, should one place them in their home dir after downloading or directly in the /usr/share/gdm/themes location ?
<vivabenfica> darn
<donmoog> eyequeue: I'm actually trying to get a list of all the packages that are non-free. I figured dpkg --get-selections | awk '{ print $1 }', or dpkg-query -l | grep ^ii | awk '{ print $2 }'. From here though, I need to find out if a specific package is not free. Any ideas?
<LjL> !info vrms | donmoog
<ubotu> vrms: virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 92 kB
<codecaine> can somebody help me get nvidia working in xorg
<amimusa> no, i am without menu some time ago, and i trun off the computer, i decided to fix it today :) i hope so
<donmoog> eyequeue: Or are you saying that anything not in main is not dfsg-free?
<codecaine> I only can get x server to run on nv
<donmoog> Thanks LjL !
<eyequeue> donmoog, virtual richard m stallman :)  sudo apt-get install vrms
<apokryphos> codecaine: please read the FAQ
<donmoog> vrms sounds perfect ;-)
<apokryphos> codecaine: it's all there =)
<eyequeue> donmoog, just to be sure i've been clear:  main is free :)
<dot_j> does vrms remove all binaries?
<LjL> dot_j: it doesn't remove anything
<dot_j> *non-free binaries
<raghu206> mu vi editor doesnt function well help!!?
<amimusa> i try in xubuntu, thanks
<eyequeue> dot_j, it's informative only, no actions
<donmoog> eyequeue: Thanks, I understand that. But does that mean anything outside of main is not free? :)
<dot_j> so if you start from a default install and install vrms, you still will have non-free software on the system?
<dot_j> ah... just info...
<apokryphos> the Ubuntu CD comes with a lot of non-free stuff. Unless you do some serious hacking, there's no guarantees that that won't end up your system
<donmoog> vrms is perfect, but that cron job just has to go ;-)
<eyequeue> donmoog, no, restricted is about the only repo that i know is definitively non-free
<apokryphos> ubotu: components
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<apokryphos> for more information
<Zambezi> When I add an iprange in hosts.allow, should I do anything differnt compare to a IP? It's still sshd: 1.1.1.1-1.1.1.1 ?
<dot_j> so why would linux-powerpc be included in the non-free list?
<donmoog> eyequeue: Thanks, thats what I thought... which wouldn't really help me find a package that isn't free :-( vrms is a perfect answer though, so thanks.
<eyequeue> donmoog, are you familiar with how to get rid of the cron job? :)
<donmoog> eyequeue: But of course :-)
<eyequeue> donmoog, i thought you might be :)
<dot_j> heh - the cron vrms is great
<eyequeue> what i don't like is that packages like grokking-the-gim[ or rutebook are considered non-free
<TrioTorus> I get 'no such file or directoy when trying to launch a binary, even though that file is in the current directory.
<NoUse> TrioTorus are you prefixing the command with ./ ?
<eyequeue> TrioTorus, by design.  the current directory is not in your path.  ./foo  will launch foo, if it's executable and in your current directory
<TrioTorus> NoUse, even that doesn't work
<TrioTorus> root@sin:/houdini/bin# ./i3dconvert
<TrioTorus> bash: ./i3dconvert: No such file or directory
<eyequeue> TrioTorus, is it chmodded to +x?
<TrioTorus> root@sin:/houdini/bin# ls -la i3dconvert
<TrioTorus> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31140 2006-11-25 18:32 i3dconvert
<TrioTorus> it is
<we2by> does Firefox support Mathml?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %zmm!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eyequeue> TrioTorus, run "file id3convert"
<TrioTorus> root@sin:/houdini/bin# file i3dconvert
<TrioTorus> i3dconvert: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<zmm> ok...I've pasted my problem at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33943/
<eyequeue> TrioTorus, with the full path to the executable, /home/houdini/bin/id3convert, or whatever
<TrioTorus> I'm on edgy 64bit amd
<elias_>  what is vmware-mui for?
<TrioTorus> root@sin:/houdini/bin# /houdini/bin/i3dconvert
<TrioTorus> bash: /houdini/bin/i3dconvert: No such file or directory
<NoUse> TrioTorus thats probably why, thats a 32bit binary
<sloncho> hi. is there a way to make Totem to autolaunch when I insert video DVD?
<ActivE> Does anyone elses mouse behave strangely when you have the minimum acceleration under gnome?
<TrioTorus> NoUse, well, it should just complain about the binar, right?
<klaus_> wich program would you prefer to start programs by hotkeys?
<eyequeue> TrioTorus, i thought amd64 would run 32bit apps, but i'm not fluent with 64 myself, could be mistaken (though that sounds weird if it didn't)
<we2by> mozilla.org/projects/mathml/fonts
<TrioTorus> oh, the 32bit library are not installed by default?
<apokryphos> TrioTorus: Ubuntu/Debian's amd64 installs are "pure" unfortunately. They're not biarch-compatible
<eyequeue> TrioTorus, your error message from bash seems to indicate it can't see that 32bit app, not that it can't run it
<apokryphos> TrioTorus: this is covered in the faq
<zmm> open office is not starting, It gave the error upon startup from the terminal which I've posted at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33943/
<LjL> eyequeue: "no such file or directory" can be misguiding at times
<eyequeue> TrioTorus, that was why i suggested the full path, but again, i'm no 64 bit guy
<TrioTorus> eyequeue, that's what I'm thinking too
<eyequeue> LjL, yeah, apparently :/
<HP_Administrator> I was attempting to run Ubuntu Live CD and neither Firefox nor Gaim could connect, where do I look to resolve this?
<NoUse> TrioTorus what is this app supposed to do, from its title I'd be you can find a 64bit native app in the apt repo
<mofturos> HP_Administrator:  at your network settings
<zmm> I'm using ubuntu 6.10.....If I need to reinstall open office please tell me how to?
<HP_Administrator> through Ubuntu or back in windows?
<ADminS> how i can format /dev/hda8 fat32 ?
<apokryphos> zmm: it's installed by default
<LjL> ADminS: man mkfs
<TrioTorus> NoUse: I don't have any problem running 64bit apps
<iwkse> how to assign a terminal command as vim to an icon file click?
<TrioTorus> Installing 32bit libs now
<syntaxx> damn this is annoying.. im using xchat-gnome and when i joined different server other than ubuntu server it gives all the channel list and it makes me lag anyone know how to turn it off??
<Serii> ADminS fdisk
<Serii> or use gparted in graphic mode
<eyequeue> TrioTorus, i'd like to make a side comment, though i'm sure you used 777 temporarily, but it's rather insecure to make something owned by root to be world-writable :)  just so others watching don't do it :)
<zmm> apokryphos: yeah it's installed but it's not working any more it gave error when i started it. and i've posted the error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33943/
<LjL> ADminS: and man mkfs.vfat as well
<LjL> Serii: fdisk does not format
<NoUse> TrioTorus thats my point, why are you trying to run a precompiled 32bit binary that looks like it was compiled years ago
<Serii> ahh okok
<apokryphos> zmm: ok, one sec.
<TrioTorus> eyequeue, good comment, but indeed, 777 was just for testing
<TrioTorus> NoUse, it's proprietary software
<eyequeue> okay, vfat vs fat32, for a usb flashdrive which is more appropriate?  i'm not up on ms fs's
<ubuntu-user> Is it possible to use ubuntu server as a live cd?
<TrioTorus> NoUse, and good stuff indeed it is
<NoUse> TrioTorus what does it do?
<LjL> eyequeue, "vfat" is just the linux filesystem name for the various FAT flavors. you'd normally use FAT32 i think
<Serii> vfat is fat32? not?
<TrioTorus> NoUse, best 3D graphics soft on the planet
<eyequeue> ubuntu-user, nol, i believe only the live cd will, not alternate or server cds
<LjL> Serii: not necessarily
<TrioTorus> NoUse, check www.sidefx.com
<ubuntu-user> eyequeue, thanks. is there any way to start ubuntu desktop/live without X?
<ADminS>  fdisk /dev/sda
<ADminS> Unable to open /dev/sda
<Serii> LjL whats difference it??
<ops> hello
<donmoog> ADminS: You need to run as root (sudo fdisk /dev/sda)
<LjL> Serii: i just said. <LjL> eyequeue, "vfat" is just the linux filesystem name for the various FAT flavors. you'd normally use FAT32 i think
<donmoog> ADminS: But it goes without saying, be careful with fdisk, you can easily nuke your hard drive!
<eyequeue> LjL, i actually used mkfs.ext3, as a bit of security-by-obscurity (i know) in case i lost the thing somewhere.  but was wondering the more standard choice, for the future :)
<apokryphos> zmm: you can do this from synaptic. Select the OpenOffice packages and mark them for reinstallation
<ADminS> donmoog: i did as room
<TrioTorus> eyequeue, it's really going to be the 32bit libaries that I needed to install
<ADminS> root*
<Serii> LjL okok sorry i dont read this line
<Serii> jeje
<ADminS> lol ok
<apokryphos> ubotu: synaptic | zmm
<ubotu> zmm: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<LjL> eyequeue: well, i think that's FAT32.
<TrioTorus> eyequeue, thanks a lot, stupid, I know, but just 'No such file or directory' didn't ring that bell to me.
<eyequeue> TrioTorus, and i imagine that will serve more needs than just this one, great
<bobbie__4> I'm here, youre all welcome
<donmoog> ADminS: Try ls /dev/*da - you may have /dev/hda instead of /dev/sda etc.
<eyequeue> TrioTorus, as you see above, it didn't for me either, no worries
<whta> I need to reinstall my video card drivers i think. can anyone help me out?
<NoUse> whta what makes you think you need to reinstall your drivers?
<jerp> whta, you'll ahve to unload the ones in it right now, and then load the ones you want
<grimboy> Has anyone else experienced massive memory usage with democracy player? I'm at 500mb at the moment.
<ADminS> donmoog: no no its sda :D
<ADminS> am sure :D
<ADminS> any way
<whta> well sometimes the screen shows up in 256 colors, in some 3d apps the top 1/4th of the screen is messed up
<ninn> Hello. I'd like to know if someone got beryl to work with a gforce 4 go.
<ADminS> mkfs.vfat  -v /dev/sda5 ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell ninn about beryl | ninn, you have a private message from Ubotu
<HP_Administrator> mofturos, are those settings in Ubuntu or Windows?
<LjL> ADminS: i don't think that alone will make it FAT32
<ADminS> ok
* ninn dislikes the bot.
<apokryphos> ninn: why?
<LjL> ADminS: man mkfs.vfat and look at the "-F" option
<NoUse> whta have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if it says why it picks low color?
<dunklerengel> hello someone could help me to install tls for amsn .96?
<whta> nouse: no, i'll look now
<ninn> cause it wasnt an answer.
<LjL> ninn: no, but it told you that the correct channel to ask that question is #ubuntu-xgl and not this
<ninn> its about nvidia-drivers, not beryl.
<ninn> nor xgl.
<jerp> ninn, I got it to work with a geforce fx 5600 (about a 3 year old card)  there is a black rectangle that appears in the bottom right at certain times
<mofturos> HP_Administrator: in ubuntu .. go system - administration - networking
<mofturos> and verify there
<apokryphos> ninn: again, that's irrelevant (as strange as it is). Desktop effects related questions are in #ubuntu-xgl
<HP_Administrator> thank you mofturos
<dunklerengel> I have problems with amsn .96
<ninn> okok ...
<dunklerengel> someone could help me please??
<mofturos> np
<whta> nouse: where specifically in this log file should i be looking?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NoUse> whta no way to know really
<Dreamglider> when i play video files in full screen there are a lot of horisontal linse onscreen, how can i fix this ?
<NoUse> whta I usually just search for keywords
<dunklerengel> I can't install tls for amsn 96
<DreamerHxC> please, can someone help me with my problem? -> http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12179
<HP_Administrator> mofturos, is it easy or difficult to install Ubuntu to run beside Windows? or am I better off to run it as Live CD?
<we2by> !mathml
<donmoog> dunklerengel: What error does it give you when you select the TLS download?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mathml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dunklerengel> wait
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell HP_Administrator about dualboot | HP_Administrator, you have a private message from Ubotu
<robbbb> so i'm giving up on ubuntu for a server and using FC6
<HP_Administrator> thanks LjL
<emrik> oooh: ) 
<highneko_> ninn: I don't know about where you should ask, but they're good with those kidna questions. Actually, I suggest installing nvidia drivers from this page http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA but skip the beryl part unless you want it.
<MaHaGoN> I am having a problem with Firestarter, it throws this error when I try to start it up "Internal network device wlan0 is not ready" and I don't know how to fix it
<dunklerengel> in spanish: error intalando el modulo Tls couldn't get....
<HP_Administrator> LjL sorry, not familiar with IRC how do I get the Private Message?
<bobbie__4> whisper quiet;y
<LjL> HP_Administrator: you should have another window/tab open with Ubotu's message
<LjL> !dualboot | HP_Administrator, anyway
<ubotu> HP_Administrator, anyway: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<whta> nouse: it says "Default visual is true color", however when I click the logout icon, for example, it is NOT true color, and 3d apps break on me
<MaHaGoN> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<NoUse> whta what kind of card do you have?
<dunklerengel> I downloaded it by myself but I doesn't work
<ninn> i worked after that page, highneko_ - but the nvidia-installer says, i need the legacy-driver
<whta> nouse: radeon x700 pro
<whta> agp
<donmoog> dunklerengel: Where did you unpack the amsn file to?
<jerp> ninn, the nvidia legacy driver is in your synaptic updater.  Uee the search tool and enter legacy in it
<jerp> Use
<NoUse> whta I take you followed the normal ATI driver instructions?
<dunklerengel> donmoog in usr/lib
<whta> nouse: no, i was told that the driver i needed came built in with ubuntu
<NoUse> whta not for 3d games I don't think
<NoUse> !ati | whta
<ubotu> whta: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robbbb> anyone in here got a clue about server installations?
<jerp> Synaptic updater found in the Application/System/Administration
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* tommyw_away is intrested in hearing about server installations too
<donmoog> dunklerengel: Ok, so the first thing to check is to make sure you still have write access to this folder, as your normal user. If you don't have write access, amsn will not be able to install the TLS.
<robbbb> i'll tell you why - becuase nobody usually knows the answer
<ninn> ah .. thanks!
<eyequeue> robbbb, the server cd is typically the best starting point
<robbbb> yes i have that. it doesn't work with my perc2 controlller
<ubuntu-user> /topic #
<eyequeue> robbbb, that's hardware i'm not familiar with, perhaps the alternate cd?  or the bot's url upcoming?
<donmoog> dunklerengel: /usr/lib is a bit of a strange place to unpack amsn. May I suggest you unpack to somewhere more suitable, e.g. /usr/local/amsn0.96/
<eyequeue> !hardware | robbbb
<ubotu> robbbb: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dunklerengel> donmoog, how can I do it as normal user? I'm new :(
<tonyyarusso> Is "Install to hard disk" on the Edgy server install disk the same as "Install LAMP server" was on the Dapper server install disk?
<robbbb> yeah i'm pretty sure they've removed support for it - LAME
<donmoog> dunklerengel: No problem, we all start somewhere :) ...
<robbbb> any idea how to get it going?
<dunklerengel> oh but I unpakeck as root in usr/lib
<blackbelt_jones> can anyone tell me how to start Ubuntu from the console?
<elias_> why is it that I can get an IP via DHCP when plugged in via ethernet but not via WLAN with neither VMWARE player nor server? I configured both as bridged straight through.
<kbird> tonyyarusso: no
<DreamerHxC> please, can someone help me with my problem? -> http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12179
<LjL> dunklerengel: bad idea
<tonyyarusso> kbird: Is there a lamp metapackage to get in edgy later then?
<donmoog> dunklerengel: Ok, if you still have the amsn zip/tar.gz file, I would unpack it to /usr/local/amsn/
<dunklerengel> :( ok what have I do?
<donmoog> dunklerengel: sudo mkdir /usr/local/amsn/
<blackbelt_jones> wsorry, I didn't mean to ask that?
<eyequeue> blackbelt_jones, "start" ubuntu?  if you have a console, i'd say it's running
<diskus> something is wrong with edgy, boots alright on my laptop but then just hangs, dapper works fine
<dunklerengel> ok wait please, I'll do it
<blackbelt_jones> What I meant was
<donmoog> dunklerengel: Then unpack it to that directory.
<blackbelt_jones> can anyone tell me how to start gpm from the Ubuntu console?
<LjL> diskus: DreamerHxC seems to have a similar problem
<LjL> blackbelt_jones: sudo /etc/init.d/gpm start
<robbbb> .....and yet again nobody can help. this dist REALLY needs some work!
<eyequeue> blackbelt_jones, are you  looking for "startx" perhaps?
<blackbelt_jones> nope, I think Ljl has it right
<eyequeue> blackbelt_jones, general purpose mouse?  sudo /etc/init/d/gpm start
<blackbelt_jones> thanx
<DreamerHxC> but mine doesn't work in dapper neither
<eyequeue> blackbelt_jones, gnome display manager?  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<blackbelt_jones> nope, it's gpm that I need
<blackbelt_jones> that ought a work, thanks
<tonyyarusso> kbird: Ah, just found a screenshot that explains it all.  Never mind.
<NoUse> DreamerHxC you might try running the memtest thats on the install cd
<robbbb> i bet you're all under 25
<LjL> !offtopic | robbbb
<ubotu> robbbb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<robbbb> hahahahahahahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* robbbb was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (annoying)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<blackbelt_jones> hmmm that didn't work, but I'm clearly on the right track... it tried, but the startup failed
<dunklerengel> donmoog I did but it didn't work
<donmoog> dunklerengel: What error did you get?
<apokryphos> robbbb: now please behave :)
<robbbb> where can i get old versions of ubuntu from?
<dunklerengel> the same
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> robbbb, releases.ubuntu.com
<aSt3raL_> where can i find the usb-skeleton.c driver?
<donmoog> dunklerengel: No problem. Did you unpack it to the new location at /usr/local/amsn/ ?
<blackbelt_jones> damn, it's not working... grrr
<robbbb> i need older than that
<Seveas> aSt3raL_, in the linux-source-2.6.17 package
<whta> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cheesybobman> hi
<Seveas> robbbb, then follow the link that says 'older releases'....
<dunklerengel> yes I did
<cheesybobman> can sum1 help me w/makin a boot disk?
<LjL> cheesybobman: for what?
<cheesybobman> ubuntu 6.10
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cheesybobman about boot | cheesybobman, you have a private message from Ubotu
<donmoog> dunklerengel: Ok good. You now need to take ownership of that folder. For example, if your normal username is "foo", you would need to type: sudo chown foo:foo -R /usr/local/amsn
<varsendaggr> Hey just wondering if anyone knows how to connect dual monitors in ubuntu
<donmoog> dunklerengel: Hopefully, after you've done that, you can try the TLS thing again and it should download and work :)
<whta> umm, is the fglrxinfo command supposed to show me this stuff about Mesa? or should it be ATI since I have an ATI card?
<robbbb> sod it. it's going to have to be FC6
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<diskus> robbbb: ?
<varsendaggr> i have an inspiron 6000 im runing on windows xp/ ubuntu
<whta> oh never mind
<cheesybobman> wait backup a minute
<cheesybobman> how do you install this?
<LjL> cheesybobman: what?
<cheesybobman> ubuntu 6.10
<dunklerengel> donmoog: so my user name is darkangel so I have to type: sudo chown darkangel:darkangel -R /usr/local/amsn ?
<varsendaggr> and i am trying to connect a second monitor through the port on the back
<robbbb> this dist needs too new hardware
<LjL> cheesybobman: normally you just boot from the CD, and then click on the Install icon
<alucard064> hello
<donmoog> dunklerengel: Yes, perfect :)
<varsendaggr> anybody? any suggestions???
<dunklerengel> ok wait I'll do it
<cheesybobman> but how do you make the cd if i downloaded the iso?
<diskus> robbbb: fc6 probably needs too
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cheesybobman about install | cheesybobman, you have a private message from Ubotu
<you_explorer_> hello friend i am new user in IRC  how i register my name pls help me?
<LjL> cheesybobman: well, that's a Windows question ;-) i don't know. use a CD burning program
<apokryphos> ubotu: register | you_explorer_
<ubotu> you_explorer_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<tonyyarusso> !register | you_explorer_
<LjL> cheesybobman: i suppose your CD burner came with one
<robbbb> nope. they dont seem to take out support for older kit
<tommyw> Can anyone point me in the right direction for adding KDE to my current installation (which is running GNOME)?
<donmoog> dunklerengel: chown is the command to CHange OWNership. It's used like this: chown username:group filename. The -R means recursive, so it changes ownership of all files inside it. As with most shell commands, you can type "man chown" to find out more.
<tonyyarusso> !burniso | cheesybobman
<ubotu> cheesybobman: burniso is To burn an ISO CD in windows, mac, or linux, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<TheGino_Frank> cheesybobman, Nero cd burning rom
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell tommyw about kde | tommyw, you have a private message from Ubotu
<TheGino_Frank> chee
<TheGino_Frank> oops
<Seveas> cheese?
<varsendaggr> anyone know how to change the screen resolution to have dual monitors
<apokryphos> ubotu: xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<TheGino_Frank> cheesybobman, burn the file as a ISO not data
<dunklerengel> donmoog: Oh It works thank you so much!!!
<tommyw> ty
<varsendaggr> i think i alredy have a dual core processor but i dont know how to set resolution on ubuntu
<varsendaggr> plz help
<varsendaggr> anyone???
<grimboy> xinerama | varsendaggr
<grimboy> I mean something like that
<LjL> !xinerama
<apokryphos> varsendaggr: see what ubotu said
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<donmoog> dunklerengel: No problemo, Glad I could help :-) You can add a gnome menu item for amsn by clicking your System->Preferences->Menu Layout
<eyequeue> "dual core" is unrelated to "dual monitors" though, right?
<dunklerengel> thanks thanks, It's hard to use linux but I like more than have problems with virus with windows XD
<varsendaggr> ok ty
<grimboy> eyequeue, Yup
<varsendaggr> ill look
<grimboy> Xorg 7.3 is gonna be awesome.
<illuminator> are there any ALSA gurus in the house?
<donmoog> dunklerengel: Hehe, it can be confusing to start with. There's plenty of help around though, google, Ubuntu forums, IRC etc.
<Jager> Hey
<dunklerengel> but I like it at all XD jeje thanks
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<you_explorer_> to apokryphos thnx 4 ur valuable information
<apokryphos> hi Jager
<Jager> I just installed ubuntu so that i could dual boot with windows
<varsendaggr> ubotu: i am really confused about that page... im really new to ubuntu
<apokryphos> you_explorer_: np :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i am really confused about that page... im really new to ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jager> except i cant boot into windows now..
<apokryphos> varsendaggr: ubotu is a bot
<Jager> it just says Starting up....
<apokryphos> varsendaggr: which part are you having a problem with?
<varsendaggr> o lol see shows how much i know about it :D
<varsendaggr> do you know anything about dual monitors
<Jager> And when using ubuntu i cant go to www.google.com BUT i can ping google.. and then go to http://googlesip
<apokryphos> varsendaggr: follow the guide ubotu linked to. Which part ar eyou having a problem with?
<ActivE_UK> Jager your dns settings are likely to be wrong
<Jager> K, ill try to fic that later
<ActivE_UK> find your isps dns settings and input them manually
<Jager> How come i cant boot into windows though?
<ActivE_UK> does grub give you the option?
<Jager> yes
<livingtm> Is /var the best place to store shared files like a media library?
<Jager> i choose Windows xp proffessional
<ActivE_UK> does it just print some text and then sit ther?
<LjL> livingtm: hmm... i'd say not
<varsendaggr> apokryphos: everything i dont get how the scripting and all that works... also like in windows you just chose a monitor config and chose the two monitor diagram and there it is ... is there something like that here?
<whta> what is the command for mounting an ntfs drive so that you can actually read the files?
<Jager> and it just sits there "Starting up....."
<livingtm> LjL,  what is the best place? I just bought a 250GB HD, figured if i made that /var i could store my media on it.. where SHOULD i put a media library
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell whta about ntfs | whta, you have a private message from Ubotu
<ActivE_UK> then it is likely that grub is looking in the wrong place for your xp installation
<eyequeue> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jager> How do i change it to find it?
<ActivE_UK> goto /boot/grub
<ActivE_UK> there should be a menu.lst file
<apokryphos> varsendaggr: there's no scripting there; just editing of files. If you follow it carefully things should be ok.
<LjL> livingtm, honestly i don't know, but /var doesn't sound too right to me. i'd store it somewhere in my home directory and share it, or you may perhaps create a "shares" user, or perhaps even just "/media/music" or similar
<Jager> it needas to be on boot right? /dev/hdwhatever?
<ActivE_UK> sudo open that file
<varsendaggr> apokryphos: ok well i try but im a little confuse :/
<donmoog> livingtm: I decided to make a /home/share/ folder, so it didn't compromise my home directory permissions. Maybe this is a suitable option for you
<polpak> livingtm: /var/lib is probably the correct place
<adrap> Hello, is it possible to install a backport of wine O.9.26 on ubuntu edgy ? Because wine 0.9.22 that comes with ubuntu edgy is completely fucked up.
<LjL> livingtm: (that is, the last one only if you make it an ad-hoc partition)
<ActivE_UK> err, not quite sure what u mean by that.
<LjL> !language | adrap
<ubotu> adrap: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<apokryphos> varsendaggr: what card do you have?
<polpak> livingtm: or rather a sub directory of /var/lib
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell adrap about wine | adrap, you have a private message from Ubotu
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hello
<Jager> nvm.. i was readin somem other confusing instructions..
<superlion> what program should I use in desktop to install software (instead of using apt-get in console mode)...?
<apokryphos> superlion: Synaptic
<livingtm> LjL,  so maybe /var is for system variable data, home is user variable data
<apokryphos> ubotu: synaptic | superlion
<ActivE_UK> if you find the entry which is labeled windows xp or w/e
<ubotu> superlion: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<LjL> superlion: there's "Add/Remove programs" in the Applications menu, or for something more elaborate, Synaptic in System/Administration
<alucard064> i use kubuntu dapper and WG111 v2
<superlion> apokryphos: it's not installed as default i thinkl
<apokryphos> superlion: it is
<alucard064> but when i do ifconfig wlan0 up
<Jager> sop i go to /boot/grub
<cr4ftyb0n35> I have an nVidia GeForce 6100 onboard. the drivers installed fine, and all the splash screen shows up right at the begining, but Ubuntu has this fade out effect, and the effect seems really clunky on my box
<Jager> sudo oen menu.1st
<TokenBad> how play mid files in ubuntu?
<Jager> open*
<alucard064> i dont see the blue led and i can find the reseau
<LjL> livingtm: well, /var/www is usually for web servers for example. so /var might not be a bad place after all
<cr4ftyb0n35> Does anyone have any idea?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell TokenBad about midi | TokenBad, you have a private message from Ubotu
<ActivE_UK> sudo nano menu.lst
<alucard064> someone can help me please
<Jager> nano?
<alucard064> in private
<ActivE_UK> nano is a text editor
<alucard064> thanks
<polpak> livingtm: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#PURPOSE38
<LjL> !pm | alucard064
<ubotu> alucard064: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<rausb0> !midi | TokenBad
<ubotu> TokenBad: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Jager> i have gedit
<ActivE_UK> ok use that
<Jager> brb let me go open this all up on the other comp
<jerp> I want to add a shell script but I'm padlocked out of my File System,   Can I gain access into it again or how long will this lock-out last?
<kippi> hey
<cr4ftyb0n35> I have an nVidia GeForce 6100 onboard. the drivers installed fine, and all the splash screen shows up right at the begining, but Ubuntu has this fade out effect, and the effect seems really clunky on my box
<eyequeue> jerp, padlocked?
<kippi> I have installed nswrapper and installed the driver for my wireless card, it can see the driver and the card, but I cannot connect to my wireless network, anyideas?
<jerp> eye, the little padlock icon in nautilus is on the file system
<apokryphos> ubotu: repeat | cr4ftyb0n35
<ubotu> cr4ftyb0n35: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<polpak> jerp: you don't have permissions to add files to the standard bin directories unless you sudo
<DreamerHxC> please, can someone help me with my problem? -> http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12179
<we2by> what html render engine does firefox use?
<livingtm> polpak, yeah it sounds like thats mostly for system or application files. /home is probably the best place. /home/media or something
<polpak> jerp: you can either use sudo to put the file in /usr/local/bin   or you can put the file in /home/username/bin if it's something intended primaraly for your user.
<eyequeue> jerp, nor is it advisible.  use /usr/local/bin if you must, not /usr/bin
<dougughasdfa> guys
<dougughasdfa> I have a problem
<apokryphos> !problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about problem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !problem is <alias> ask
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<apokryphos> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dougughasdfa> I am trying to hookup to my computer downstairs to so I can move my mp3 folder onto that computer
<illuminator> I'm having trouble getting my sound card configured properly.  Machine is Alienware Area 51m 7700, lspci returns "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)" uses driver: snd-hda-intel
<dougughasdfa> but I don't know how to get there
<Jager> Active
<dougughasdfa> I went to network settings
<jerp> I just tried the  sudo nano /etc/cron-weekly/apt-security-updates  but it wouldn't let me save  :\
<dougughasdfa> and windows network
<dougughasdfa> and windows network
<LjL> !enter | dougughasdfa
<ubotu> dougughasdfa: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<H3g3m0n> dougughasdfa: Is the folder shared?
<Jager> ActivE_UK: Okay.. now im in a window that says grub>
<dougughasdfa> idk
<dougughasdfa> can I make a folder
<Jager> I did this cd /boot/grub/
<Jager> then
<Jager> sudo gedt menu.1st
<Jager> gedit*
<ActivE_UK> ok
<Tallen> anyone using the MCP51 chipset with Nvidia? I am having a time getting the sound card working.
<ActivE_UK> so you have the grub menu list up now yes?
<Jager> yes
<LjL> livingtm: you know what? by reading http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html pointed to by polpak, i'd be tempted to say that /usr/local/share is a good place. but... uhm.
<ActivE_UK> ok scroll down and find the entry for your windows xp
<Jager> Well.. it just says like "push TAb for commands"
<Jager> and then has a grub> where i can type something
<ActivE_UK> where are you doing this from?
<Jager> uh.. terminal
<ActivE_UK> im not sure why you have a grub command line up :S
<jerp> tallen, are you dapper or edgy?
<Jager> lol
<polpak> LjL: except that /usr/local/share has the same requirements /usr/share does, and /usr/share is supposed to be read only (ideally)
<Jager> that what came up... maybe i can just manually open the menu.1st?
<ActivE_UK> you should just have the menu.lst file open in gedit
<Jager> ill go try that
<LjL> polpak: well, if you "ideally" assume that your music collection is not changing ;)
<Jager> brb
<ActivE_UK> type this : sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> polpak: after all, all of /usr is changing when you install programs. so, you can see adding new music just as you see installing new programs
<Tallen> jerp: Edgy, I tried fetching Alsa 1.0.13 and installing direct from Source, the card is seen and listed in /proc/asound/cards, but I just get noise when I try to play an OGG with aplay.
<donmoog> It depends on how the person would access the media I think. For example, if you're using mpd to serve up your music, it may be appropriate to use /home/mpd/ as the media source
<Jager> i just went into /boot/grub/ and double clicked menu.1st lol
<Jager> ok its open
<polpak> donmoog: if you're using mpd I'd suggest /var/lib/mpd should be where the data is stored
<ActivE_UK> well you can do that but you wont have write access
<donmoog> Or maybe /var/music/. /usr/share/ and /var/lib/ seem wrong personally
<Jager> Um.. lemme go check..
<LjL> polpak: and while on debian-style systems you're really not supposed to touch /usr, /usr/local is an exception
<defrysk> Jager, this way you have no perms to write in it
<LjL> polpak: hmm, i'm really not sure that the location of a music library should depend on what program you're using to listen to it :-\
<donmoog> polpak: If it was samba-shared, would you you use /var/lib/samba/ ? :S
<renjith171> Beryl or Compiz which is d BEST
<ActivE_UK> Beryl #beryl
<LjL> !best | renjith171
<ubotu> renjith171: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<polpak> donmoog: if it was a global share for samba, then probably so yes
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell renjith171 about beryl | renjith171, you have a private message from Ubotu
-prrrrrrrrr:#ubuntu- lollino?
<Jager> er ok Active...
<Jager> io typed sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Jager> opened up a blank file
<Narada> how do you disable a kernel module liek agpgart?
<ActivE_UK> ok well i guess your config file is elsewhere. Im a noobie so maybe someone else can point you to the correct file.
<Jager> no it was in /boot/grub/
<Jager> cause when i opened it without write permissions i could see al the stuff in it
<donmoog> Jager, ActivE_UK: That's a .lst - short for list, not 1st (first)
<Jager> rofl
<Jager> okay, brb
<donmoog> Easy mistake :)
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to install intel drivers my computer? I have a  Intel Corporation 82810 chip set
<alecjw> ive installed bridge-utils, how do i make a bridge?
<ActivE_UK> ty donmoog
<rothgar> is there a setting I have to change to allow my windows box to see the samba share in ubuntu?  I can't view the share cause every usr/pass I tried doesn't work
<Jager> ok now its open
<ActivE_UK> ok now you will need to find the entry relating to windows xp
<alecjw> rothgar: are you sure there is a pass? try no pass
<alecjw> and user
<renjith171> i got a problem with Linux dapperdrake...whenever i boot d sys .. i get  there is differnce in the boot sector and the backup.....and shwing somw offset values ..and later on saying .. not automatically fixing this... it takes too much time for me to get into GNU/Linux ,,i also use WINDOWSXP ..pls help
<Rarj> Help ! Compiz on Edgy turns everythin upside down and mirrored
<kitche> rothgar: samba uses it's own username password setup think there is a way to have it use your system password but I don't know how to do it myself
<bobbie__4> format the windows partition. Use it for something useful like a second Linux distro
<rothgar> alecjw: it doesn't let me leave both black
<rothgar> blank*
<thenetduck> would anyone be willing to help me get my scanner working?
<bobbie__4> Bobbie's been Winders free since 2000
<donmoog> thenetduck: Ubuntu should have installed the drivers for you automatically. Are you having a problem with a specific device?
<bobbie__4> MRI Scanner
<Rarj> Help ! Compiz on Edgy turns everythin upside down and mirrored
<TheGino_Frank> thenetduck, intel does not support 82810 drivers anymore
<thenetduck> donmoog I didn't know if I needed to install anything ...
<apokryphos> Rarj: /msg ubotu compiz
<kbird> Narada: put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<renjith171>  i got a problem with Linux dapperdrake...whenever i boot d sys .. i get  there is differnce in the boot sector and the backup.....and shwing somw offset values ..and later on saying .. not automatically fixing this... it takes too much time for me to get into GNU/Linux ,,i also use WINDOWSXP ..pls help
<dLinkCrawxor> is edgy stable as?
<dragonfyre13> hey guys, anyone feel like helping me out with a ralink issue?
<thenetduck> donmoog im just a little confused... sorry...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<donmoog> thenetduck: Eek, I misread - I thought you said 82801, not 82810 sorry
<alecjw> so does anyone know how i can make a network bridge
<alecjw> ?
<thenetduck> donmoog whats the difference? does that mean that I don't the the proper drivers installed?
<Zambezi> How can I change the mastervolume in the terminal?
<dragonfyre13> I need some help getting a ralink card up and running in edgy. I very rarely use wireless elsewhere, but I need to use it with this.
<dragonfyre13> is there something special in edgy that I need to do?
<LjL> Zambezi: amixer set Master percentage%
<thenetduck> donmoog i talk to a dude and he told me that i needed the 815resolutions or 915 resolutions drivers ....
<renjith171>  i got a problem with Linux dapperdrake...whenever i boot d sys .. i get  there is difference in the boot sector and the backup.....and showing some offset values ..and later on saying .. not automatically fixing this... it takes too much time for me to boot into GNU/Linux ,,i also use WINDOWSXP ..pls help
<dragonfyre13> install anything, configure something?
<dragonfyre13> it's using a WEP key, if that helps.
<donmoog> thenetduck: I'm not sure. What device are you talking about? (Video card? Sound? USB?)
<Zambezi> LjL, Thanks!
<dragonfyre13> I tried using network manager, but basically, it only shows the wired connection.
<thenetduck> donmoog it's a video card but it's on the mother boad
<thenetduck> mother board*
<renjith171> can anyone help me
<codecaine> hi I can't remember what do in xorg I got my graphic accell and nvidia drivers wroking trying to remember how I can get my screen aligned right anybody know?
<dRk_sHd0w> I am installing a program and am try to add the .tar.gz to usr/local/src but it says I don't have the permissions to do that and I am the administrator does anyone know how to fix this ?
<codecaine> its to far left
<TheGino_Frank> thenetduck, ubuntu should have the driver
<codecaine> about a inch
<Jager> Active
<Jager> I found something about windows xp professional at the bottom
<ActivE_UK> ok , to title = windows xp or somthing like that yes?
<Jager> yes
<donmoog> thenetduck: Can you go to the menu System->Administration->Device Manager. From here, scroll down to your graphics card and tell us what it says
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: what is the exact type of the ralink card?
<renjith171> can anyone help me out with my problem i mentioned
<ActivE_UK> there should be a line somthing like root(hd0,0) ?
<Jager> yea
<Jager> lemme check to be sure
<LjL> renjith171: sudo dosfsck -ar /dev/yourdospartition
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: I have no idea.
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: how do I find out?
<LjL> renjith171: choose option 1, unless it gives any strange messages
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: dmesg?
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: first, how is it attached? pci, usb, cardbus?
<alecjw> does anyone know how i can set up a network bridge
<donmoog> TheGino_Frank: Is the 82810 chipset supported by the i915 driver?
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: internal
<Jager> Active yes it says hd0,0
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: laptop.
<Jakadinho> hy guys i have BIG fawor to ask
<apokryphos> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheGino_Frank> donmoog, dont know
<Jakadinho> i hope someone can solwe my problem
<Jakadinho> Here isthe thing. Until yesterday my laptop worked perfectly but since i install networkmanger-gnome and restart computer i get few blak screens and than it shows login screen (it should login automatickly) and when i enter Username and Pass i get few black screens agen and then logn windows apear.
<Jakadinho> I tried to login in KDE but the same resault. I cannot even login in Terminal failsave.
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: internal could be minipci or usb. any info with lspci or lsusb?
<ActivE_UK> ok, when i had this problem that was the line that was causing it. Grub uses this line to locate your windows installation. hd0 says which hard disk to look at and the 0 says which partition.
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: lemme see.
<Jager> okay...
<TheGino_Frank> donmoog, know that 82810 has no support drivers i run on 82810E
<ActivE_UK> so for this to work in your case windows would be located on the first partition of the first hard disk. I think :P.
<thenetduck> donmoog ok, so it say's Vendor: Intel Coperation Device: 82810 CGC [Chipset Graphics Status:Status Bus Type: PCI Device Type: Unknown Capiblities: Unknown
<Jager> so i change it to hd1,1??
<Jager> or what? theres two 0's lol
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: nope.
<Jager> hd0,0
<dRk_sHd0w> I am trying to install a tar.gz and am trying to put the file inside usr/local/root and it's saying I don't have the permissions anyone know how to fix that??
<ActivE_UK> Jager that entirely depends on where your windows installation is.
<dRk_sHd0w> i mean usr/local/src
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: without knowing the exact type we cannot continue
<Jager> its on hd1.. i think
<kitche> dRk_sHd0w: you need to use sudo
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: hang on then.
<ActivE_UK> ok which partition do you think?
<dRk_sHd0w> what's sudo
<Jakadinho> Here is the the thiing. Until yesterday my laptop worked perfectly but since i install networkmanger-gnome and restart computer i get few blak screens and than it shows login screen (it should login automatickly) and when i enter Username and Pass i get few black screens agen and then logn windows apear.
<Jakadinho> I tried to login in KDE but the same resault. I cannot even login in Terminal failsave.
<Jager> first
<ActivE_UK> ok do perhaps hd1,0 would d it
<kitche> !sudo|dRk_aHd0w
<ubotu> dRk_aHd0w: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: there has to be something in the lspci or lsusb output
<Jager> okay brb :) :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: repeat | Jakadinho
<ubotu> Jakadinho: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TheGino_Frank> thenetduck, click the advance tab for more info
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: I've got nothing.
<thenetduck> ok
<blanky> what's the command to upload a file to ftp.mysite.com called test.txt
<Jager> k activer
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: what did you search for?
<thenetduck> TheGino_Frank ok clicked that
<blanky> ftp o ftp.mysite.com
<Jager> Now i get a message sayinbg Erro 21: Disk does not exist (or along those lines)
<dRk_sHd0w> what is sudo??
<adrap> ,/quit
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: went over lspci line by line.
<jbroome> su do
<ActivE_UK> how many hard discs do you have?
<Jager> so its not partition 1?
<Jager> one
<defrysk> !sudo | dRk_sHd0w
<ubotu> dRk_sHd0w: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kitche> blanky: put after you connect to the server
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: and how do you know its a ralink card anyway?
<kitche> dRk_sHd0w: read what ubotu says
<blanky> kitche, ah, 'put myfile.txt'
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: because it had ralink drivers in windows when I first booted the computer.
<blanky> thanks kitche
<ActivE_UK> ok lol, well if you only have one hard disk its always going to be hd0
<DreamerHxC> please, can someone help me with my problem? -> http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12179
<dragonfyre13> that's also what it identified itself as in windows. (Blech)
<Jager> O_O
<ActivE_UK> most things in computing start at 0
<mikeR> Hello everyone: IS there any better alternative for getting around the firefox flash crash without switching color to 24?
<Jager> k.. brb again
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: that's also what it identified itself as in windows. (Blech)
<Jager> oh..
<Jager> is it hd0, 1?
<blanky> mikeR, you might want to ask in irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<ActivE_UK> try that
<Jager> k  brb
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: maybe there is a bios option to disable the card or a button on the notebook to enable/disable the card
<kitche> Jager: hd0, 1 is first hard drive second partition and so on
<Aligi_> hi! someone could suggest me a small thing about kismet?
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: I'm looking through some of the docs right now.
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: btw, which notebook model is it?
<dragonfyre13> avertec 2370
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: avertec 2370
<sigp239> I need help installing ubuntu from CD.  I get an error "timeout waiting for DMA".  Can anyone help?  Thanks
<Jager> yikes
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: do you mean averatec?
<Jager> okay with hd0,1
<Jakadinho> I would be very happy if someone would solve my problem on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1804306#post1804306
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: yep, sorry.
<Aligi_> why when i try to start kismet it says "eth0: no such file or directory"
<Jager> i get "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<H3g3m0n> sigp239: Try adding the cheatcode ide=nodma
<dragonfyre13> right now it shows wlan0 and wmaster0 in the network-admin gui
<TheGino_Frank> thenetduck, i'm sorry i dont think you can update the driver if that what ur looking for there is no support for those drivers anymore but writ down your info.product and pci product id and pci vendor number and look it yup on www.intel.com
<Rprp> Hi, how can i 'unzip' a .tar.bz2 file?
<sigp239> H3g3m0n: how do I add that cheatcode exactly?
<thenetduck> ok
<Jager> Active
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: i seems no one uses linux on that thing. i just googled.
<ActivE_UK> Jager im not sure what that means. Could mean you have the wrong partition still.
<H3g3m0n> sigp239: On the boot screen theres an F# key for somthing like extra options, just add it to the line there
<ActivE_UK> Are you sure your windows partition was not erased?
<Jager> I hope my windows didnt die somehow.. it shouldnt have...
<Jager> in gpart it shows my windows partition as NTFS 56gb out of 68 gb (68 being what I resized it to) and I remeber there was 56gb of data on it
<Jager> so its not erased...
<sigp239> H3g3m0n: at the very end of the line, just put in "ide=nodma"?  or do I put that in just before the "--" at the end of the line...
<H3g3m0n> sigp239: Dunno what the --'s are for, try both :)
<H3g3m0n> doubt it matters
<sigp239> hrm
<H3g3m0n> sigp239: Also pci=nodma is another one
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Might you know why I cant boot into windows?
<Jager> ActivE_UK says GRUB cant find it on the right partition
<ActivE_UK> that may not be the problem
<alecjw> how can i make a network bridge? i've installed bridge-utils, how do i run it?
<dRk_sHd0w> is there any other way to copy files to usr/local/src without the terminal ??
<flugh> Rprp, try tar jxvf foo.tar.bz2 (the j means to bunzip it, z for gunzip)
<anirban> how to install mplayer in Dapper
<Rprp> Thnx :)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Rprp about tar | Rprp, you have a private message from Ubotu
<ActivE_UK> alec jw there are commands for adding devices to a bridge
<thenetduck> does anyone have experience with installing some sane backend stuff to get my scanner working?
<anirban> I mean what is the package name
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Missed the actuall error, whats it doing?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell anirban about mplayer | anirban, you have a private message from Ubotu
<blanky> !mplayer | anirban
<ubotu> anirban: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> anirban: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<flugh> rprp you can drop the v, it's just 'verbose'. i like it though
<thenetduck> I found a guy that did it on the message board but don't know how he did it.
<Jager> H3g3m0n: First i couldnt boot into windows and when I tried, it would sit there saying "Starting up.... forever
<TheGino_Frank> best program to play NSV stream any suggestions
<Kingsqueak> thenetduck: look for packages related to 'sane' and install 'xsane' as well
<LjL> thenetduck: what scanner? support for many scanners is built in. you won't have much luck with parallel scanners
<Kingsqueak> thenetduck: I don't have instructions really but it 'just worked' for me
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Then I went into /boot/grub/menu.lst and changed hd0,0 for windows xp pro to hd1,0
<Rprp> Hmm im installing a pluging wor Xchat but still its not running the make file
<Rprp> ricky@ricky-desktop:~/irc/xsys-2.0.5$ make
<Rprp> bash: make: command not found
<Rprp> Whats wrong!?
<Jager> H3g3m0n: then it say invalid disk
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell rprp about build-essential | rprp, you have a private message from Ubotu
<thenetduck> LjL its an epson stylus cx7800 all in one printer scannner
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Well if your windows is the 1st partition and you only have 1 hdd then its hd0,0
<Jager> H3g3m0n: so i changed it to hd0,1 and now it says "Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<ActivE_UK> H3g3m0n that was what it was originally i think
<Jager> oh
<FFForever> how do i change my boot screen?
<Rprp> aha ok thnx
<dRk_sHd0w> hey guys is there any other way to move files to usr/local/src ect without the terminal??
<vnUBUNTU> hi, just activated a folder sharing on xubuntu but I don't see the computer from my windows computer...do I need to activate something?  smbd is running 2 instances
<LjL> thenetduck: look at /etc/sane.d/dll.conf - is "epson" commented out? (shouldn't be, just checking)
<thenetduck> LjL I want to do what this guy did but don't know how http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286164&highlight=epson+stylus+cx7800
<Jager> H3g3m0n: so ill change it back to hd0,0... but then it will sit there saying "Starting up...." forever again
<H3g3m0n> Jager: windows can be very temperamental about partition changes, I installed Ubuntu on my parent machine as dual boot, it worked for 2 days then died. I had to reinstall windows and the harddrive had changed from C: to E:
<Jager> -_-
<TheGino_Frank> dRk_sHd0w, gksudo nautilus
<ActivE_UK> he also resised the windows partition which may have damaged it.
<Jager> its never booted up windows once for me lol
<blanky> Jager, you know if windows is still there? have you tried gnome partition editor
<Jager> yea gpart shows ntfs is still there
<thenetduck> LjL nope epson isn't commented out. It's there...
<Jager> with the same ammount of data i left on it
<LjL> thenetduck: start by install libsane-extras , since the epkowa stuff is in there
<blanky> so it's grub that's causing the problem right
<bobbie__4> may I leave now?
<blanky> are you using typical ATA or SATA
<thenetduck> LjL ok one sec
<FFForever> anyone???
<blanky> Jager,
<Jager> sata
<TGPO> FFForever, what?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: It might be worth trying fixmbr/fixboot on the Windows recover console on the install cd, you will have to reinstall the linux bootloader after though and i doubt it would fix the booting but you can check your windows is still ok
<blanky> Jager: yeah, my friend had SATA as well
<ActivE_UK> it makes no difference i dont think, its stil hd0
<ActivE_UK> it is on mine
<FFForever> how do i change the boot screen
<FFForever> ?
<TheGino_Frank> thenetduck, scanner oh my bad thought u were taking screen
<blanky> Jager: I know this doesn't help much, but I'm positive it's an SATA problem (not that your SATA is faulty or anything, but grub is getting mixed up, or something)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell FFForever about usplash | FFForever, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Jager> :/
<blanky> !tell me about usplash too
<blanky> hahaha
<Jager> i dont have the windows disk anymore x(
<Bilange> by any chance, is there anyone using an Acer Laptop with a Broadcom Wifi card? Im kind of stuck now :/
<thenetduck> LjL ok that didn't work.
<blanky> *cough* dl *cough*
<ActivE_UK> :P
<Jager> i know
<LjL> thenetduck: ok, but you have it installed now?
<Jager> i lent my burnt windows to a friend :P
<Jager> lol
<thenetduck> LjL ya
<blanky> Jager: get it back or get a 'new' one
<TGPO> Jager call your friend up
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Does that "Starting up..." message look like its from windows or grub?
<Jager> I will.. but downloading at 30kb a sec stinks
<Jager> grub..
<blanky> Jager: meh
<LjL> thenetduck: then edit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf and comment out "epson" - instead, add a new "epkowa" entry
<blanky> Jager: you really need windows huh (games), I feel you
<Jager> its grub because it says the same thing a second before ubuntu styarts
<Jager> Yea.. my bf2 :**
<Jager> :(
<ActivE_UK> Jager what other lines does it have under the windows xp section?
<Jager> in menu.lst?
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: i googled for a different averatec model (6240) and it has a rt2500 wlan card: "00:0e.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card". so maybe its the same card, i dont know.
<blanky> I really want to install ubuntu cuase I'm making a game and I needa try out the ded server but I only have 40 gigs on my hd, and I have 20 left :'(
<ActivE_UK> yes
<blanky> ActivE_UK: why not just ask him to paste it...
<blanky> hehe
<Jager> let me go start ubuntu again.. and im going to go try to put chatzilla on my FF so i dont have to keep switching compyters
<blanky> !paste | Jager
<ubotu> Jager: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheGino_Frank> ActivE_UK, cant jager use fdisk/mbr to fix then use gparted to reload grub?
<blanky> paste your menu.lst
<thenetduck> LjL ok just saved
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Check in /boot/grub/device.map
<Jager> blanky: Im not on the ubuntu comp ;)
<Jager> okay
<LjL> thenetduck: does "sudo scanimage -L" list your scanner?
<ActivE_UK> TheGino_Frank that depends whats causin the problem?
<blanky> Jager: well, when you are\
<blanky> of course
<donmoog> blanky: I installed Ubuntu it on 3GB. Something like 5GB would be more comfortable if you can spare that disk space
<TheGino_Frank> ActivE_UK, ic
<Jager> blanky: DNS problems.. internet access is screwy
<LjL> thenetduck: ah wait, scanimage's not installed by default
<H3g3m0n> Jager: It should show you the mapping of the drives (althouhg you chaning it doesn't work afaik)
<prophet> can someone help me setup dual screens>
<sloncho> hi. is there a way to make Totem to autolaunch when I insert video DVD?
<LjL> thenetduck: just try xsane or whatever again
<Bilange> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<v4m21> Guys, I can't able to play mp3 songs in ubuntu.
<Jager> H3g3m0n:: ok
<blanky> donmoog: yeah I know, I've even done it on 2 gigs (my old old 300mhz comp is running server mode 6.06)
<blanky> but I need the space
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell v4m21 about mpe | v4m21, you have a private message from Ubotu
<TheGino_Frank> best program to play NSV stream any suggestions
<Jager> H3g3m0n: /boot/grub/device.map ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thenetduck> LjL ok xane didn't work however it did list my scanner...
<ActivE_UK> TheGino_Frank do you mean from the windows xp disc?
<blanky> if only I had enough money to get some more space :'(
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Yeh
<Jager> k brb
<thenetduck> LjL it said this device `epkowa:libusb:001:002' is a Epson CX7800 flatbed scanner
<LjL> thenetduck: that's what scanimage said, or what xsane said?
<donmoog> blanky: Yeah, the Ubuntu desktop CD goes a bit funny on 2GB, you have to remove some files mid-install to let the installer finish!
<v4m21> I can't apt-get to install required packages from internet.
<blanky> donmoog: hahahaha
<TheGino_Frank> ActivE_UK,  no he can d/l for free at www.bootdisk.com if he has no cd he needs boot98 disk
<LjL> v4m21: why?
<thenetduck> LjL thats what scaneimage said
<blanky> donmoog: yeah back in the old days you could do it on 2 gigs, now you needa do server mode install on that
<blanky> with xubuntu haha
<v4m21> Simply because ISP client is specific to windows.] 
<blanky> ultra bare minimum
<blanky> then hope you have enough left to actually DO something
<v4m21> So  I want to know if anybody knows any packages which support mp3 playing.
<LjL> thenetduck: i see. does "sudo scanimage >test.tif" scan and give you a valid tiff image?
<v4m21> so that I can downlaod them in windows and then reboot into ubuntu and install them.
<dmnd> how do i find out if xfce in 6.10 is compiled with the composite flag? i do not have the option composite in the window manager tweaks.... :(
<blanky> !tell v4m21 about mp3
<LjL> v4m21: the needed packages are mentioned on the page the bot gave you
<masterninja> can i make my download folder a software source or must it be on a server?
<blanky> did you get the message, v4m21 ?
<sloncho> !help mp3
<LjL> v4m21: to get them from Windows, you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prophet> ?
<li0x> higi, DevUbuntu newdistro Ubuntu based for developers :) http://www.giovelug.org/articles.php?lng=it&pg=20 help the project whit documentation and feedback! thankyou
<LjL> v4m21: note, however, that you'll have to sort out the dependencies manually
<v4m21> But what about the dependencies.
<blanky> v4m21: did you get the message
<masterninja> can i make my download folder a software source or must it be on a server?
<blanky> LjL: yeah that's a pain
<PingunZ> What package do I need to use pixmap engines for GTK2 themes
<kitche> dmnd: check your log should say if composite is enabled
<v4m21> Ica n't reboot into windows to just to download the dependencies.
<thenetduck> LjL sweet, well something happend, but I didn't get an image from it, I heard my scanner turn on and do something
<LjL> v4m21, blanky: an alternative could be using apt-zip, but that has to be downloaded as well
<blanky> v4m21: ljl told me about http://packages.ubuntu.org and apt-zip back when I was on 56k (like last weekend haha)
<v4m21> Yes I got the url http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<johny> Hey guys, can someone help me in installing firefox on Dapper drake?
<sloncho> v4m21: why need to reboot to dld?
<PingunZ> !pixmap
<ubotu> pixmap: A pixmap editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6pl4-14.2 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 320 kB
<LjL> thenetduck: try running xsane as root (not that you'd normally do that) - "gksudo xsane"
<H3g3m0n> masterninja: Do you mean you want to share the download folder across the network?
<ineedehelp> johny: DD comes with FF\
<LjL> blanky: right =)
<v4m21> Because I canable to access internet only in windows.
<ineedehelp> !newhardware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newhardware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prophet> anyone have a tutorial on setting up dual screens
<sloncho> v4m21: why so? modem?
<donmoog> v4m21: libmad0 is what you want
<ineedehelp> Ok, I bought a USB hub (I use a lot of USB devices). I can't get it to work with ubuntu.....how do I install it?
<blanky> v4m21: for zip-slack to work you'll need to be on another ubuntu/deb-based machine
<thenetduck> LjL sweet that worked
<johny> no it doesn't come with 2.0, does it?
<kitche> v4m21: what's your ISP? sicne most ISP's onyl send the software but it's not really needed
<donmoog> v4m21: It depends on libc6 (which you will almost certainly have already :-))
<kitche> johny: FF 2.0 is in dapper-backports
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell prophet about xinerama | prophet, you have a private message from Ubotu
<johny> kitche: What are backports?
<LjL> thenetduck: ok, i suspect it is a problem with some permissions. hold on a second
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell johny about backports | johny, you have a private message from Ubotu
<v4m21> nope I am using motoming as my modem and I have to use motorola phone tools to access intenet net, so that client is specific to windows.
<donmoog> v4m21: At least, it's libmad0 for Edgy - I should have made the distinction.
<v4m21> so installing libmad0 should solve the problem ?
<LjL> thenetduck: try this... edit /etc/sane.d/net.conf, and uncomment "localhost"
<donmoog> v4m21: I can't guarantee it, but I think so :-)
<v4m21> k, let me see guys.
<thenetduck> LjL ok
<matason> Hi I've got no sound on my IBM X31... Ubuntu 6.06 - Any idea?
<aSt3raL_> whats the kernel source package named?
<unimatrix9> hello all
<thenetduck> LjL xsane didn't pull up from menu
<blanky> matason: all updates?
<Jager> H3g3m0n:
<LjL> !info linux-source | aSt3raL_
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<LjL> thenetduck: hm?
<matason> blanky: Good call...
<unimatrix9> testing an wireless, how do i get some info on the pcmcia card wireless brand? /driver?
<Jager> H3g3m0n: the contents of the deivce.map are (hd0) /dev/hdb
<blanky> matason: what?
<thenetduck> LjL I mean when I just do a normal xsane it didn't detect my scanner after uncommenting it
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: ok, i finally found the chipset.
<unimatrix9> on the shell
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Is that the drive with your windows on it?
<matason> blanky: Thanks... No I've not updated... I am silly
<blanky> matason: it's okay
<anirban> thanks
<TGPO> Jager, how about pastebining you menu.lst
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: it's an rt73
<anirban> I am installing Mplayer now
<Jager> H3g3m0n: I think.. ive only got one hdd
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: how did you find it?
<blanky> matason: because I remember (back in beta) that an update made you lose sound due to some conflict but it was fixed with another update
<blanky> matason: so try the updates, but don't get your hopes up too high
<LjL> thenetduck: ok, then comment it out again, and try this instead: sudo chmod g+rw /proc/bus/usb/001/00* ; sudo chown root:scanner /proc/bus/usb/001/00*
<LjL> thenetduck: but even if this works, it isn't a permanent solution
<matason> blanky: Hehe OK - thanks :)
<Jager> H3g3m0n: is it possible my external messed it up?
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497337
<H3g3m0n> Jager: try typing mount and seeing what drive / is
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Yeh that could be it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Jager> okay... brb
<blanky> matason: you're welcome
<blanky> heeey it's maa frend LjL the op
<H3g3m0n> Jager: You might need to reboot it, im not sure
<Rprp> Hmm,, i have 512mb ram on my pc,,, but Ubuntu says i have 249mb, How does it comes!?! :///
<blanky> he's ma bestest frend right LjL
<blanky> he's got da powa
<LjL> blanky: more nonsense like that, and you'll feel the powa ;)
<blanky> _NlCE: welcome to #ubuntu IRC Support, how may we help you.
<thenetduck> LjL ok that worked
<sobersabre> anybody speaks pt_BR in here ?
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: okay. but why didnt the card show up on lspci or lsusb? i can't believe that.
<blanky> ...or not
<thenetduck> LjL is that the "no so good way" to do ti?
<sobersabre> portuguese/brasil
<thenetduck> it*
<TheGino_Frank> Best media player for .NSV any suggestions
<sobersabre> oops.
<sobersabre> gtg
<jkelly2005> hello everyone. im having trouble getting .flv files to play in ubuntu edgy ppc. mplayer can play the video correctly but there is a 3 - 4 second delay with the audio playback. xine plays the .flv file correctly but without sound. vlc plays some .flv files correctly but not others. ive tried to solve this problem before but i havent found a solution yet. mplayer actually played .flv files very well in dapper. i dont se
<unimatrix9> are there different versions of the intersil wireless chipsets?
<sobersabre> sorry bye
<LjL> thenetduck: ok, see, i don't really have a permanent solution. try adding the above command (without the "sudo"es, though) to /etc/rc.local - not sure that'll work, though
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: I have absolutely no clue. I'm looking through the averatec forums right now to see what I should be looking for.
<unimatrix9> prims I
<jeanjean> -nl/J #ubuntu
<blanky> jkelly2005: hold up
<blanky> jkelly2005: what exactly are .flv files?
<blanky> sorry
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: anyway, it looks like the rt73 driver is not in dapper. you have to download the source from ralink and compile yourself.
<blanky> aww I see
<blanky> flash
<Jager> H3gem0n: I typed mount.. a bunch of stuff came up
<TheGino_Frank> Best media player for .NSV any suggestions
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: too new hardware, always a problem...
<LjL> thenetduck: pastebin your current /etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf also, i'll have a look if i get any ideas
<matason> Oh it appears I am bang up to date...!
<unimatrix9> orinoco 0.15rc3 die any one know if there are different versions of this driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sanitarium> this is a new install is there a good link somewhere to add mp3 and dvd support
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: alright, then I'll have to do that. I assume it isn't in the edgy repos either then.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell sanitarium about mp3 | sanitarium, you have a private message from Ubotu
<unimatrix9> die=does, sorry typ err
<sanitarium> im not new to linux just ubuntu
<blanky> TheGino_Frank: try mplayer?
<sanitarium> ty ljl
<FFForever> where is the grub conf i need to edit it
<ineedehelp> what is the command to open the text editor? it's like gsudo gtext or something
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: thanks though, I'll be back if I have any issues.
<ineedehelp> the one that lets me write on read-only files
<jkelly2005> blanky: yeah, its the only way for me to view flash since im on ppc.
<LjL> ineedehelp: gksudo gedit -- but only if you need to open files as root
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: if you speak german, here is a page dealing with rt73: http://de.linwiki.org/index.php/RaLink_RT73
<blanky> jkelly2005: really? the flash plugin wont work for you?
<TheGino_Frank> blanky, any other
<ineedehelp> I do....need to edit sources.list ^_^
<LjL> ineedehelp: that's what you want then, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sanitarium> LjL, ty
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: thanks, I'll check it out. At least some of my highschool german will be used.
<blanky> TheGino_Frank: sorry, I don't know
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: :)
<blanky> TheGino_Frank:
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: ^_^
<TheGino_Frank> blanky, ok thx will try
<blanky> TheGino_Frank: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullsoft_Streaming_Video look at that
<aSt3raL_> anyone work with the usb drivers before?
<blanky> TheGino_Frank: it says players: mplayer, xine, vlc
<blanky> at least those are the ones i know for linux
<DralaFi> DralaFi Hi. I decided to upgrade the kernel, and also got rid of the initrd. I copied the udev, hal and dbus scripts from initrd and I do believe that they are all running, but now I don't get the Windows-XP-like popup window in KDE when I plug in USB storage devices.
<DralaFi> DralaFi Can anyone help?
<DralaFi> DralaFi can someone please explain to me what this local-top, local-bottom scripts are for in the initrd?
<Jager> >_< i cant get windows to boot.. and i cant get on the internet on ubuntu.. my computer is useless
<aSt3raL_> i have a usb driver for one of those x10 controllers but it was for an old version of the 2.6 kernel
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Just check the device next to /
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Theres many things with / lol
<jkelly2005> blanky: no, adobe hasnt released a flash plugin for the ppc architecture.
<donmoog> Jager: Is it just Firefox that is not working on the internet?
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: looks like rt73 is a usb wlan card, so it should appear in lsusb
<whta> is there any way to add zsnes as a synaptic package? :o
<H3g3m0n> Jager: It should be a / by itself, probally the first one
<LjL> !info zsnes | whta
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell whta about multiverse | whta, you have a private message from Ubotu
<blanky> jkelly2005: wooowww, you're kidding me, flash so popular and it won't play on mac? (that IS ppc right? sorry for my ignorance)
<rausb0> dragonfyre13: (not necessarily as ralink)
<aSt3raL_> i guess the usb_driver_class struct changed at some point in the 2.6 kernel
<Jager> donmoog: its strange.. i can get to google by using their IP.. but not by typing www.google.com and i know i have my DNS servers correct
<ActivE_UK> Jager u need to set your DNS servers manually.
<dragonfyre13> rausb0: alright, thanks. I'll check there when I need to then.
<Jager> H3g3m0n: ok ill look again
<Jager> ActivE_UK: i did
<TheGino_Frank> blanky, winamp comes in linux form?
<Jager> brb
<blanky> TheGino_Frank: does it?
<donmoog> Jager: Ok, how about if you wget http://google.com/ - from a command line, does this work?
<TheGino_Frank> blanky, dont know was asking you lol
<unimatrix9> winamp - use beep-mediaplayer ,a look a like
<blanky> TheGino_Frank: I doubt it but there's always wine ( http://www.winehq.org )
<prophet> i fallowed that guide but now when i turn on my computer both monitors show the same thing
<blanky> TheGino_Frank: but I suggest just using a native player
<LjL> XMMS looks much like WinAmp
<masterninja> i installed wine with synaptic will it just run windows programs now because no new icons have appeard on my start menu
<unimatrix9> and use winamp , classic skins
<TheGino_Frank> blanky, oh yea wine :0! D'oh
<apokryphos> ubotu: players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jkelly2005> blanky: yeah. ppc is mac. its very inconvenient. mplayer actually played the flv files with no problems in dapper. i dont see what could have changed in mplayer for it to not work anymore.
<blanky> TheGino_Frank: don't get your hopes up though
<blanky> jkelly2005: hold on a sec for me
<H3g3m0n> TheGino_Frank: There was a version of Winamp for Linux ages ago, but it was scrapped and very crap
<unimatrix9> beep-mediaplayer us nicer then xmms, but its just the taste
<thenetduck> LjL ok here's the pastebin
<LjL> masterninja: icons usually do appear here. if they don't, anyway type "wine programfile.exe" - you'll find the Wine "virtual drive" inside the ~/.wine directory
<thenetduck> LjL http://pastebin.com/832756
<ineedehelp> I can't get this stupid USB hub to work on Ubuntu...any ideas?
<masterninja> should i reboot mabey that would kickstart it
<whta> masterninja: right click an exe and select "Open with wine windows emulator" for it to work too
<blanky> jkelly2005: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats , CTRL+F 'ppc'
<LjL> !pastebin | thenetduck, pastebin.com is very slow
<ubotu> thenetduck, pastebin.com is very slow: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<masterninja> k
<alan_> ola
<blanky> alan_: ola
<masterninja> is add remove programs part of wine?
<TheGino_Frank> blanky, mplayer works thanks i have the other except winamp, and those dont work this one does cool thanks
<masterninja> i mean synaptic
<thenetduck> LjL ya i was getting iritated on how slow it was thanks
<alan_> quem eh?
<blanky> TheGino_Frank: no problem
<LjL> !es | alan_
<ubotu> alan_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LjL> or !pt even
<whta> !pt | alan_
<ubotu> alan_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Jager> H3g3m0n: /dev/hdb2 on / type ext3
<alan_> :
<alan_> :?
<LjL> alan_: ?
<thenetduck> LjL ok here's the new one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33956/
<alan_> mulher?
<LjL> alan_: i have no idea what you're saying, but this channel is english only
<Jager> donmoog: Not sure what you mean
<LjL> thenetduck: uh, did you add/uncomment "usb 0x04b8 0x081f" yourself?
<ljlolel> dude
<ActivE_UK> Jager can u still ping a site from the console?
<ljlolel> the the -generic kernel include support for dual cores (takes advantage fo dual cores)
<ljlolel> ?
<Jager> ActivE_UK: Yes
<Jager> I can ping everything from console.. and always get something returned
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Well it sounds like your external bumped the drive order around, if you only have 1 harddrive it should be hda not hdb, unless your cdrom is plugged into the wrong channel or something
<Marelo> Hello guys! I'm setting up a wireless connection. It already recognized the connection, and signal is great. But when I will load some web page, it just keeps "connecting to site ......." and never fineshes, ultil timeout. Any ideas?
<whta> How can I add multiverse packages in edgy? this guide is for dapper
<yuheng108> does anyone know how to use irc if the the irc ports are blocked?
<donmoog> Jager: Sorry, I should have been more clear. Open a terminal/console. Type "wget http://google.com -O -" at the command line, and see if you get any output.
<Jager> h3g3m0n: should I change it to hda and reboot then?
<LjL> yuheng108: there are web gateways around
<donmoog> Jager: wget basically downloads a t
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Probally not
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Try booting without the external plugged in
<donmoog> Jager: wget basically downloads a URL, so it's a quick way of finding if you have network connectiviity (other than ping)
<Jager> H3g3m0n: it hasent been plugged ino -_-
<Jager> donmoog: okay
<ActivE_UK> he can connect to the web via an ip i think
<blanky> jkelly2005: how's it going?
<thenetduck> LjL no, but I did use that guys from the forms ... heres the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286164&highlight=epson+stylus+cx7800
<yuheng108> LjL, what do you mean?
<ActivE_UK> sounds like direfox isnt finding his dns servers
<yuheng108> LjL, can you be a little more specific?
<ActivE_UK> *direfox typo :P
<Marelo> Hello guys! I'm setting up a wireless connection. It already recognized the connection, and signal is great. But when I will load some web page, it just keeps "connecting to site ......." and never fineshes, ultil timeout. Any ideas?
<carp3> Hi  , is there any way to install Gnome-2.16 on Dapper ?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Try 'dmesg | grep hda' and check what drive shows up, also check hdb
<whta> ok, I'm trying to add zsnes from synaptic. i'm not seeing a multiverse option like there was in dapper and I don't know a URL to add for this specific repository. any help?
<grimboy> carp3, Upgrade to edgy?
<MasterShrek> is it possible to use my ubuntu box as a bluetooth audio device?
<bill57785> Ok, quick question: How do I enable the KDE Desktop? I've installed it, I just don't know how to switch to it.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: The weirdness is that hdb is showing up as your currently active root partition /
<carp3> grimboy : ! I Installed lot's of package and i don't what to LOST them !
<c00i90wn> hey, some time ago, I read a page where it say how to convert a debian distro to ubunut edgy without reinstalling, anyone knows where to find that info?
<MasterShrek> bill57785 when ur at ur login screen change the session to kde
<blanky> bill57785: when you're logging in, choose the 'choose session' or something like that
<kitche> whta: look at your repos in synaptic should have multiverse option in there
<bill57785> sweet, thanks
<MasterShrek> c00i90wn i would say u just need to change ur repos
<grimboy> carp3, You won't loose any from official repos as long as you don't reinstall and just upgrade.
<ActivE_UK> if its sata shouldnt it be sda?
<MasterShrek> yes ActivE_UK
<MasterShrek> mine is at least...
<grimboy> carp3, What 3rd party packages have you got installed?
<ActivE_UK> same here
<Hexidigital_> hi guys... i'm having a problem adding a job to cron.  i have a command i need to run as root at boot, and i get erroneous output in my localhost mail
<DanaG> I made an fbsplash theme that matches the GDM theme.
<carp3> grimboy :lots of Autopacked Games
<unimatrix9> nice games?
<jkelly2005> blanky: well, not well. the restricted formats page doesnt really have any good information for ppc users wishing to play flash video. there is one method i could use. gnash. which is a gpl library for playing flash video but i dont think its mature enough yet to play back files correctly. ive heard that they've made a lot of progress though. i might just file a bug in mplayer.
<carp3> grimboy : and now i don't have .package file
<grimboy> carp3, Hmm... I don't know if you'll loose them. They're usually statically compiled.
<donmoog> Hexidigital_: What output do you get?
<Hexidigital_> donmoog: one sec, i'll pastebin it
<grimboy> carp3, So they don't have any dependencies on particular library versions.
<blanky> jkelly2005: yeah, and what can it hurt to try gnash? oh so you already looked at the RF page, and CTRL+F'ed ppc right?
<Marelo> Hello guys! I've setted a wireless connection. Kubuntu "sees" the connection on the wlassistant. But when I will load some web page, it just keeps "connecting to site ......." and never fineshes, ultil timeout. Any ideas?
<Jager> donmoog:
<c00i90wn> MasterShrek: Ok, thanks
<grimboy> carp3, So while I'm not sure I don't think you'll loose those.
<carp3> grimboy : I added Edgy Repository but i can't install anything
<Jager> donmoog: This is what comes up:
<Jager> donmoog: --14:48:21 -- http://google.com/
<grimboy> carp3, Yeah, you have to do dist-upgrade at the command line
<Jager> => `-"
<donmoog> Jager...
<Jager> Resolving www.google.com... 1.0.0.0
<donmoog> Don't post the whole output here, use pastebin :-)
<Hexidigital_> donmoog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33957
<Jager> fine lol.. but i have to type it all out anways >)M_<
<grimboy> carp3, Or rather sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jager> >_<*
<ActivE_UK> Jager try installing gaim or xchat on your linux machine, see if they work ok
<jkelly2005> blanky: yeah. i have. thanks for the help though.
<donmoog> Hexidigital_ Use /sbin/iptables instead of just iptables.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: It might be a problem with ipv6 and a crappy dns/router, try pinging the ip address of goodle
<Jager> gaim does not work
<Jager> it was working yesterday
<blanky> jkelly2005: no problem, sorry I couldn't be of much help
<murph2481> I cannot get WPA2-PSK to work on my ubuntu...anyone have any suggestions (beyond forums and wiki suggestions)
<Marelo> Hello guys! I've setted a wireless connection. Kubuntu "sees" the connection on the wlassistant. But when I will load some web page, it just keeps "connecting to site ......." and never fineshes, ultil timeout. Any ideas?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: 'wget 72.14.207.99'
<murph2481> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<donmoog> Jager:I'll pastebin mine, and then you can tell me where yours is going wrong compared
<DanaG> murph2481: what's your wireless card?
<ActivE_UK> he can ping google ok i think, and when he puts the ip it resolves into firefox it opens the page
<Hexidigital> donmoog: thanks.. i'll give it a shot... if it dosen't work, i'll be back w/ new errors :)
<Jager> H3g3m0n: ive done that, and I get a response, and I can get to google by http://GOOGLESip
<whta> i just installed zsnes from synaptic. is it normal that there's no icon in my games menu?
<DanaG> I couldn't get WPA (1) PSK to work with a hidden SSID on my ipw3945.
<murph2481> WG311...i got it finally working using ndiswrapper
<carp3> grimboy : i have low speed connection ... i think i should buy egdy CD-ROM....
<DanaG> I had to unhide the SSID.
<murph2481> er...WG511
<yuheng108> LjL, can you refer me to a website?
<Marelo> Hello guys! I've setted a wireless connection. Kubuntu "sees" the connection on the wlassistant. But when I will load some web page, it just keeps "connecting to site ......." and never fineshes, ultil timeout. Any ideas?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Try disable ipv6 then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798 i had a router that was giving me 1.0.0.0 addresses and it was because of a bug it had with ipv6
<DanaG> and try network-manager-gnome or network-manager-kde
<skyfaller> hey folks... I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a computer which currently has Yoper Linux and Windows ME (ew) installed on it.  I'm having a lot of trouble with the partitioning step.  Can someone help me out?
<grimboy> carp3, Or you can get one for free from shipit if you can bare to wait.
<whta> i just installed zsnes from synaptic. is it normal that there's no icon in my games menu?
<donmoog> Jager: Take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33958/
<carp3> grimboy : Shipit don't ship Edgy ..
<blanky> skyfaller: would you like to remove everything and just install ubuntu, or keep the other partitions the way they are and install ubuntu, what would you like?
<Jager> donmoog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33959/ ;)
<Jager> donmoog: mine quits at your line 9 lol
<murph2481> okay after unhidding the SSID i get this error skip - no WPA/RSN proto match
<skyfaller> blanky: I'd like to nuke Yoper Linux but leave the Windows install alone... I'm a little nervous that I might break Windows, but yeah
<skyfaller> blanky: I don't actually want to do any repartitioning
<blanky> skyfaller: no problem, you won't. the boot loader will probably be replaced but that's not a problem, it should recognize windows
<DanaG> hmm,
<donmoog> Jager: Ok. From the command line can you do this: host http://google.com. Obviously something's broke with your DNS, but we have to find out where...
<blanky> skyfaller: well, if you want to nuke yoper, then yes you do need to do partitioning
<ciplogic> hi everyone, I have Samsung R50 and for one reason (doesn't know why and how) the X server starts even doesn't display anything. I've asked someone and say that is about modeline, etc. there is a way to install ubuntu using old textmode installer (without updating from breezy for two times)  ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %robbbb!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<blanky> skyfaller: are you doing desktop install (the live installer thing)
<skyfaller> blanky: I just want to use the existing yoper partition?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ljlolel> the the -generic kernel include support for dual cores (takes advantage fo dual cores) ?
<ciplogic> (I have ubuntu edgy)
<DanaG> murph2481: are you using NetworkManager?
<Hexidigital> donmoog: quick question... do i have to add /sbin/iptables throughout the entire command, or just the beginning?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %lifepositive!*@*]  by apokryphos
<skyfaller> blanky: yeah, it's the live CD
<syntaxx> where's the location of the wallpaper files?
<DanaG> If so, go to a console, then sudo killall NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher
<blanky> skyfaller: if so, go to System > Administration > Gnome Parition Editor, delete the yoper partitions (everything except NTFS or FAT/FAT32), and then when you install choose to install using the largest continuous free space
<lifepositive> good morning everyone :)
<blanky> skyfaller: taht way, it'll do the partitioning for you
<DanaG> and then sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon
<ciplogic> DanaG: esti din Romania?
<DreamerHxC> good night for me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<skyfaller> blanky: OK, I'm in gparted, it took like 5 minutes to load
<donmoog> Hexidigital: What happens if you run the command on your own, from a terminal? Does it find iptables?
<DanaG> tab complete error?
<DreamerHxC> please, can somebody help me? Im totally out of ideas -> http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=54783#54783
<lifepositive> apokryphos: hello :)
<johny> what usually causes this error to appear? - E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bariel> hello, i am trying to upgrade ubuntu to 6.10, using gksu "update-manager -c" after a while i get this error Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Hexidigital> donmoog: when i initially did it, i had to "sudo -i", else it wouldn't work
<blanky> skyfaller: it'll take a long time to do its business prolly, but no more than 5-10 minutes
<apokryphos> lifepositive: hi
<lifepositive> :)
<matsur> Hi, any harm in dpkg --force-architecturing a gaim i386 deb on amd64?
<blanky> skyfaller: now, do you see the partitions; ntfs, ext3/ext2/reiserfs (whichever), swap, etc.?
<Jager> donmoog: Host http://google.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<bariel> anyone encounter that problem also?
<ciplogic> there is a way to install Ubuntu edgy from textmode ?
<skyfaller> blanky: OK, great :)  Yes, hda1 is fat32 and then we have hda2 extended partition with some reiserfs partitions and a swap partition inside of it
<ciplogic> lately to fixup the xorg?
<matsur> ciplogic, are you asking how to upgrade from the console?
<Hexidigital> ciplogic: downloading an alternative cd will allow a text mode install
<donmoog> Hexidigital: Ah, the problem is that the root user hasn't got /sbin/ in it's path. There are two options... either change all instances of iptables to /sbin/iptables, or you can edit your /etc/profile and add /sbin/ into the path
<blanky> skyfaller: ah okay, delete everything other than the fat32 (in other words, everything other than windows)
<blanky> skyfaller: do that by right clicking > delete
<ciplogic> Hexidigital: thank you!
<H3g3m0n> DreamerHxC: Tried apg-get install ubuntu-desktop from inside kubuntu and choosing your session as a gnome on on login?
<Hexidigital> donmoog: i think /sbin/iptables will be easier :) thaks
<Hexidigital> ciplogic: np
<Hexidigital> be back
<ciplogic> rebooting, and thanks for help :)
<Jager> H3g3m0n: i type dmeg | grephda??
<carp3> bye all ...
<skyfaller> blanky: OK, thank you :) Um, what about the extended partition?  do I delete that too, or just the partitions inside of it?
<Jager> H3g3m0n: dmesg | grephda **
<johny> what usually causes this error to appear? - E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<donmoog> Jager: Can you do 'nslookup google.com' from a command line. and tell us what the Server: address is?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Yeh and grep hdb, check what drives show up
<blanky> skyfaller:
<blanky> er
<Jager> k
* <g_o_a_t_s_e!n=buspkkqa@201.20.117.28>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <g_o_a_t_s_e!n=buspkkqa@201.20.117.28>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <khfvuomk!n=tdsy@92.Red-80-32-136.staticIP.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <khfvuomk!n=tdsy@92.Red-80-32-136.staticIP.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* <wwbjgij!n=uwes@92.Red-80-32-136.staticIP.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wwbjgij!n=uwes@92.Red-80-32-136.staticIP.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.20.117.28]  by Seveas
<whta> how can I make zsnes accessible from the games menu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@92.Red-80-32-136.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<blanky> skyfaller: one of them won't let you delete it until you delete the other
<blanky> skyfaller: delete EVERYTHING other than windows (which is fat32 i think)
<skyfaller> blanky: right, OK
<blanky> skyfaller: so you deleted everything?
<skyfaller> blanky: OK, I've done that... to be clear, I'm using gparted from within the installer
<blanky> skyfaller: understood
<skyfaller> blanky: so I've got 12 GB of unallocated space now
<admin_> hello,
<blanky> then once you're done doing that, click on the 'apply' button, it'll start applying the delete process
<skyfaller> blanky: I don't think there is an apply button... I just see "forward"
<donmoog> Jager: I suspect that you haven't got your DNS servers set up in the /etc/resolv.conf file. You will need to edit this file as root (sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf). If there is no line starting with "nameserver", you will need to add in a line e.g. "nameserver 1.2.3.4" (without the quotes, where 1.2.3.4 is your DNS server IP address)
<admin_> How do i kill X so i'm just left with tty*? Becuase if i try to kill X, it will just restart and come up with the Ubuntu login screen
<whta> how can I make zsnes accessible from the games menu?
<blanky> skyfaller: you're sure there's no apply button? a check mark?
<donmoog> Jager: There's also a way to add it through the GUI if you're more comfortable with that...
<polpak> admin_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<blanky> skyfaller: can you take a screenshot of it and put it on http://www.imageshack.us ?
<skyfaller> blanky: um, I think so... I don't know how to take screenshots in Ubuntu
<admin_> polpak: thanks
<blanky> skyfaller: there should be a camera icon somewhere
<helpmeplease> ok, I am still having trouble getting kubuntu-desktop to install
<blanky> skyfaller: in the toolbar at the top, or the menus
<blanky> taht say 'take screenshot' or something like htat
<skyfaller> blanky: ok, found it in "accessories"
<whta> how can I make zsnes accessible from the games menu?
<Hexidigital> donmoog: thanks!  changing all instances of iptables to /sbin/iptables worked like a charm!
<ephemeros> . \m/
<blanky> skyfaller: okay so now take a picture, and then upload it on http://www.imageshack.us
<DeeTahPanLtah> guys ive made a terrible mistake:before going away i forgot to turn on sshd and  ive got only smtp and pop3 open is there any way to get in?
<donmoog> whta: Click the menu System->Preferences->Menu Layout. From here, you can add an item in your applications menu.
<donmoog> Hexidigital: No problemo, glad I could help :-)
<Hexidigital> back to my mythtv problems :)  bye!
<H3g3m0n> DeeTahPanLtah: Not unless you can discover an exploit in sendmail :)
<DreamerHxC> [H3g3m0n]  I didn't try it, but I don't like Kubuntu
<DeeTahPanLtah> fat chance ;<
<whta> donmoog: do i have to make a custom icon to start zsnes?
<DreamerHxC> it's must be a bug -> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/67487
<whta> custom item, rather
<donmoog> whta: Yes - click "New Item"
<H3g3m0n> DreamerHxC: I think Kubuntu with ubuntu-desktop installed would basically be normal Ubuntu
<donmoog> Then type in the name, and specify the command that you would run to start zsnes
<whta> donmoog: ok, just need the command to launch zsnes then
<barteeeeek> how i can play movies in format .vcd (sorry for my english)
<skyfaller> blanky: OK, I got it up on my flickr
<Doow> barteeeeek: not sure, but vlc plays most everything
<blanky> skyfaller: oh okay, what's the link
<skyfaller> http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyfaller/305918345/
<DreamerHxC> [H3g3m0n]  but with same packages and command orders?
<blanky> skyfaller: hold up a sec
<donmoog> whta: Do you want to double check that it hasn't added itself in the Applications->Games menu?
<whta> donmoog: the last entry is tetravex.
<Jager> h3gem0n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33962/
<H3g3m0n> DreamerHxC: I think it would install all the packages it needs, the splash screen and login might still be diffrent etc
<donmoog> whta: Fair enough, do you know what the command is to launch zsnes?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: And hda returned nothing?
<blanky> skyfaller: hold up a sec for me man
<whta> donmoog: nope, trying to figure it out but I sure wouldn't mind assistance
<blanky> the image is so small lol you should've uplaoded it to imageshack.us
<skyfaller> blanky: no prob, thanks for the help :)
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Ive no clue
<DreamerHxC> ok i'll try then
<skyfaller> blanky: go to "all sizes"?
<johny> can sameone tell me: what usually causes this error to appear? - " dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem".
<blanky> skyfaller: ah I see hehe
<skyfaller> blanky: http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=305918345&size=o
<Doow> whta: dunno if you got documentation installed, but if you did, you could always try 'apropos zsnes'
<donmoog> whta: Ok, if you open up a terminal (click Applications->Accessories->Terminal). If you can find the command out from here, you can use that same command for hte menu item. Try "zsnes" hehe.
<blanky> skyfaller: hover your mouse over various buttons and see if any of them say 'apply', 'confirm', or anything like that
<whta> donmoog: oh hey, that was simple
<Jager> donmoog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33963/
<donmoog> whta: In the terminal, you can use tab completion. Basically, type "z", then press <tab> twice, it will give you a list of all commands available.
<rogue780> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<skyfaller> blanky: I'm not seeing it... I think the "forward" button is going to function as the "apply" button while you're in the installer
<Jager> donmoog: ill do what you said with the nameserver thing
<blanky> skyfaller: sure try that, I'm so stupid
<skyfaller> blanky: but I haven't set up new partitions
<blanky> skyfaller: after you forward, don't do anything, this is crucial that you don't do anything
<donmoog> Jager: Ok. Check to see if you have a nameserver item already there first. If you have, don't edit the file.
<blanky> skyfaller: it told you that?
<Jager> donmoog: okay
<skyfaller> blanky: well, the scary message at the bottom there says "Make sure to allocate space for a root partition" etc.
<blanky> skyfaller: the point isn't to make new partitions, the point is to delete the partitions, then you're going to go back past the partition editor to where you chose to use the partition editor, but this time choose 'install on largest contious free space'
<skyfaller> blanky: ahhhhh!  I see
<skyfaller> blanky: I'll try that then
<donmoog> Jager: Judging by your last pastebin, you should have a line "nameserver 192.168.0.1".
<blanky> skyfaller: if I remember correctly, it won't install yet, it'll just create the partitions, and even if it does install (impossible) it owuldn't do anything to your windows because you haven't modified it yet (i hope)
<superlion> hello guys. how do I rest kdewallet password I forgot it.'
<skyfaller> blanky: yup, it's working as an apply button
<skyfaller> blanky: wow, and it did it fast
<whta> unlrelated question now.. when upgrading in the future, will i need to reinstall everything?
<blanky> skyfaller: nice, it might take some time, just be patient (it might be fast too)
<masterninja> whats better beryl or compiz?
<blanky> skyfaller: ah okay, now do what I said and go back past the parititon editor
<DanaG> Gaim 2.0 b 5
<DanaG> deb  http://repository.debuntu.org/ edgy multiverse
<H3g3m0n> masterninja: Beryl has pwdyer effects
<blanky> skyfaller: but this time, choose 'install on largest continiuos free space' instead of edit partitions
<masterninja> nice
<donmoog> whta: You shouldn't need to. Ubuntu provides a (reasonably) smooth upgrade path.
<DanaG> http://repository.debuntu.org/
<masterninja> beryl it is then
<Jager> donmoog: Yes, i have that as well as nameserver 205.171.3.65
<blanky> skyfaller: this will tell ubuntu to set up the partitions for you, and it'll leave windows alone and install the bootloader, and everything will be fine :)
<Imsdle> O
<donmoog> whta: Normally, when a new long-term update gets released, you will get a notification in the top right corner of your screen.
<skyfaller> blanky: yay!  OK, I'll try that once it finishes "scanning all devices"
<Jager> donmoog: and a line that says "Search domain.actdsltmp" that irrelevant?
<blanky> skyfaller: no problem, stay on here if you like, if you have any probs soon
<blanky> which you shouldn't have
<rogue780> can someone help me get svideo out working with my radeon 7000 under ubuntu?
<Imsdle> I'm trying to setup a dail up for my ubuntu.. it dails out and connects only if I disable the network connection.. how can i fix this
<whta> donmoog: thanks
<donmoog> Jager: Yeah, that search line shouldn't cause it to fail.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: What brand/model of router do you have?
<pianoboy3333> What other parental control programs are there for linux besides dansguardian?
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Actiontec GT701-WG
<H3g3m0n> Jager: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250149
<bill> hello how do i install root for sign in
<H3g3m0n> Jager: I tihnk thats a similar model to my DLink that was also giving 1.0.0.0 because of ipv6 support in the linux kernel
<masterninja> is there a beryl server for synaptic?
<Jager> H3g3m0n: should I go ahead and disable IPV6?
<masterninja> for easy peasy install
* bill i need help so i can log in as root 
<kitche> masterninja: beryl-project.org has the repo information
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Worth a try
<kitche> !root|bill
<ubotu> bill: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<masterninja> kk ill have look harder on there site
<Imsdle> I'm trying to setup a dail up for my ubuntu.. it dails out and connects only if I disable the network connection.. how can i fix this
<kitche> bill that should have the information you want
<skyfaller> why does gparted take such a long time to do anything, anyway?
<v21> does some of u use LIRC ? IR port for TV pilot
<Jager> H3g3m0n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<H3g3m0n> Jager: http://hellewell.homeip.net/phillip/blogs/index.php?entry=entry060319-000000 - Theres some other info on it here, so it does seem to be a bug in the firmware
<Jager> H3g3m0n: which file is that all in>?
<DarkY> hi@ =D
<bill> what i mean is make it avaliable on start up sign in
<H3g3m0n> Jager: /etc/modporbe.d/aliases
<Rprp> Hmm is there maybe a other ftp than gFTP? gFTP suck :/
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Ah thanks :)
<H3g3m0n> Rprp: try ftpcube
<Andypat10> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<blanky> skyfaller: how's it going?
<blanky> skyfaller: is it installing now?
<donmoog> Rprp: There is a built in FTP client with Ubuntu. Click Places->Connect to server... and specify FTP. If you're looking for more advanced features however, this probably isn't for you
<H3g3m0n> Rprp: Also nautilus will do ftp if you put in the ftp:// address in the location bar
<Rprp> Oke, But is there SCP in it?
<skyfaller> blanky: well, hitting the back button requires me to go back through gparted, so I have to wait for it to load again >.<
<blanky> Rprp: I used to ask the same question, and when people told me to just use the built in FTP, I ignored it, but it's really good, especially KDE's. So use either konquerer (kde) or nautilus (gnome)
<skyfaller> which means another 5-10 minutes of looking at a progress bar
<blanky> skyfaller: oohh, haha
<bill> to sign in as admin and make it always avalibale
<donmoog> Rprp: Ubuntu also does SCP in exactly the same was as with FTP. Just specify SSH instead of FTP.
<DarkY> people... since i've started windows by boot loader.. ubuntu 6.10 loads with shell... help me please :/
<blanky> skyfaller: don't worry, after that, all'll be fine
<Rprp> gFTP is slow :/
<H3g3m0n> Rrrp: ssh://server in nautilus does file transfers over ssh
<skyfaller> actually, I lied, there's no progress bar this time, just an empty gparted window
<blanky> !mark DarkY - High Priority
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mark DarkY - High Priority - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> <rofl>
<Rprp> But i need to changes it ;)
<Marelo> Hello guys! I've setted a wireless connection. Kubuntu "sees" the connection on the wlassistant. But when I will load some web page, it just keeps "connecting to site ......." and never fineshes, ultil timeout. Any ideas?
<Rprp> Change*
<RiGLEY> Hi! Can somebody send me the default ubuntu edgy wallpaper? Currently I don't have ubu. installed, but I need the wallpaper badly. :) Thanks.
<blanky> Rprp: they already told you, use the built in ftp
<H3g3m0n> Rprp: scp != ftp, scp is a slow protocol because its encrypted heavily etc
<Rprp> And if i type a beginletter of a file in gFTP its not going to that file :/
<Endyrion> hello whow do i get wireless to run under wpa ????
<DarkY> blanky: :?
<donmoog> Endyrion: Install the package "wpasupplicant" through Synaptic.
<Endyrion> tanks is that all ???
<blanky> DarkY: sorry, ask again they might see your qustion this time
<DarkY> people... since i've started windows by boot loader.. ubuntu 6.10 loads with shell... help me please :/
<donmoog> Endyrion: That installs the driver, at least
<Endyrion> thanks
<LjL> yuheng108: sorry, i was away for dinner. search for "cgi irc" on google, you'll find a few
<donmoog> Endyrion: I would also install network-manager-gnome as well, as it makes network stuff much easier to configure.
<DarkY> i know loading windows is stupid but i had to... cause i needed access to wlan and i havent configured wlan in ubuntu since yet ^^
<kitche> DarkY: what run level is ubuntu booting up to most likely it's probably on 3 since it boots up to the shell
<yuheng108> LjL, oic, thanks
<donmoog> Endyrion: But if you choose to install that, you will also need to edit one file, as a one off.
<DarkY> how can i check this kitche?
<Tau_> q
<Endyrion> donmoog what file will i need to edit ???
<Rprp> Hmmm oke thnx for all
<DarkY> kitche: how could i check this? :/
<donmoog> Endyrion: you will need to edit the file /etc/network/interfaces as root.
<kitche> DarkY: /etc/inittab
<DarkY> i cannot login in shell :/
<DarkY> he takes no password..
<DeeTahPanLtah> PORT     STATE  SERVICE
<DeeTahPanLtah> 25/tcp   open   smtp
<DeeTahPanLtah> 110/tcp  open   pop3
<DeeTahPanLtah> 1010/tcp closed unknown
<DeeTahPanLtah> 1452/tcp closed gtegsc-lm
<DeeTahPanLtah> is it an ubuntu comp?
<DarkY> hm k... your ip? :P
<DeeTahPanLtah> not sure
<DarkY> *starting nuker*
<DarkY> :P
<DarkY> just joking ;)
<DeeTahPanLtah> dynamic ip u know
<donmoog> Endyrion: And then you will need to comment all of the lines, apart from the lines auto lo, and iface lo inet loopback. To comment a line, put a # at the start. Let me know if you need a bit more help
<DeeTahPanLtah> most likely i got disconnected
<kitche> DarkY: it takes a password you just can't see what you type in the password field if that's what you mean
<DeeTahPanLtah> is it an ubuntu comp?
<DarkY> kitche: no i always get wrong data <.<
<cmweb> Hey i know ive asked this question over and over but how do i mount a windows partion
<cmweb> i need a quicki answer i have a client
<H3g3m0n> cmweb: read/write or just read?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cmweb about mount | cmweb, you have a private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cmweb about mountwindows | cmweb, you have a private message from Ubotu
<DarkY> kitche: i just could log in as root <.<
<Jasey> hey there. im having a bit of trouble mounting my floppy disk. i know its all connected properly because i can run boot disks. but i keep getting this when trying to mount. mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device... what can i do? thank you :)
<DarkY> kitche: i logged in as root and /etc/inittab shows: permission denied o
<kitche> DarkY: you in fail safe mode? or did you enable root log in
<kitche> DarkY: check the perms do ls -l /etc/inittab
<cmweb> thank you again ljl
<ompaul> Jasey, install mtools and do mdir and mcopy if you want to use them or mount -t mdos /media/floppy
<RiGLEY> Can somebody send me the default ubuntu edgy wallpaper? Please! I can't find it on the net..
<DarkY> kitche: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2008 2006-05-23 10:39 /etc/inittab
<Jasey> ok, ill try it
<polpak> Jasey: is it formatted?
<ompaul> Jasey, or -t msdos  even
<Jasey> of course it is,how can you have a non formatted boot disk lol
<DarkY> kitche: and i started the normal way but he just accepts root login without password
<ompaul> Jasey, so then you should take a look in /etc/fstab and check out how the mount command works
<LjL> RiGLEY: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/gnome/ubuntu-artwork
<polpak> Jasey: You didn't say the disk was a boot disk. You only said that you could "run boot disks" in that drive
<kitche> DarkY: ok that is odd that it would say permission denied how are you trying to open it?
<RiGLEY> thanks LjL
<Jasey> i know how to mount, thank you. and i thought it was somewhat obvious that the disk im testing with was a boot disk, thus properly formatted. sorry.
<DarkY> kitche: lol i tried to execute.. sorry i'll open it now ^^ ... im a little bit tired atm ^^
<vnUBUNTU> hi, uh...when I log from windows to a samba sharing computer...and its asking me to login.  what informations am I suposed to enter?
<whta> MAN i'm just getting problem after problem
<DarkY> kitche: id:2:initdefault:
<Jager> H3g3m0n: editing /esc/modprobe.d/aliases didnt fix it
<Jasey> polpak, ompaul: anyway, i installed that package and it still complains mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<kitche> DarkY: ah ok so it is setup to boot to shell it seems
<H3g3m0n> Jager: 'lsmod | grep ipv6' see if it still got loaded somehow
<whta> whenever i choose to log out or i press ctrl+alt+backspace the system just sort of blacks out and I can't bring it back. i need to do this quite a bit because often my system will start up with no sound and the only way to fix it is to restart. and that gets tedious =\
<bimberi> vnUBUNTU: you need to set up a samba password: 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<DarkY> kitche: k how can i repair this? :/
<bimberi> ubotu: tell samba about vnUBUNTU | via /msg
<vnUBUNTU> kthx
<ompaul> Jasey, so, what kind of a boot disk is it?
<bimberi> ubotu: tell vnUBUNTU about samba | via /msg
<H3g3m0n> Jager: If you got nothing then ipv6 isn't loaded
<bill> what is that web site for root password
<bimberi> oops
<Jager> k
<vnUBUNTU> got it
<vnUBUNTU> :p
<Jasey> ompaul: just a windows 98 boot disk. i want some files off it to send to someone.
<bill> help
<Kingsqueak> bimberi: 'sudo -i'  then type your own password
<Kingsqueak> gah, nick completion
<Kingsqueak> bill: 'sudo -i' then type your own password
<LjL> bimberi: are you trying to copy my alias? >:
<whta> whenever i choose to log out or i press ctrl+alt+backspace the system just sort of blacks out and I can't bring it back. i need to do this quite a bit because often my system will start up with no sound and the only way to fix it is to restart. and that gets tedious
<ompaul> Jasey, so mdir in a terminal should show what is in there
<bill> the web site where it tells me how to set pass word for root
<Jager> H3g3m0n: this is what it returned: "ipv6     272288   8"
<Kingsqueak> bill there isn't one, you use sudo in Ubuntu
<LjL> bill: why would you need to do that?
<bimberi> LjL: yep, with a python macro :)
<ompaul> selinuxium, evening
<Jasey> ompaul: now it says Can't open /dev/fd0: No such device or address. but there is definitely a device fd0 in /dev.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Did you reboot after changing the file? also try 'rm ipv6'
<blanky> hey guys
<ompaul> Jasey, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<blanky> in irc, how do you change the motd of a channel?
<Jager> h3g3mon: Yea, i did.
<Jasey> ompaul: edgy
<vnUBUNTU> yay it works
<H3g3m0n> Jager: 'rmmod ipv6'
<vnUBUNTU> thx
<Kingsqueak> blanky: it's /topic
<DarkY> kitche: still alive? ^^
<selinuxium> ompaul: Indeed it is! How goes it?
<vnUBUNTU> was the smbpasswd thing
<vnUBUNTU> lol
<whta> whenever i choose to log out or i press ctrl+alt+backspace the system just sort of blacks out and I can't bring it back. i need to do this quite a bit because often my system will start up with no sound and the only way to fix it is to restart. and that gets tedious
<blanky> Kingsqueak: oohhh thanks!
<Jager> man this is frustrating.. all this just to get my internet working :/
<omV0> Hi, my ubuntu menu crashed and closed.. what is the command to reopen it?
<bill> because i want to set up some things
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Actualyl rmmod wont work
<LjL> bill: oooh, good reason. not. use sudo. ;)
<Kingsqueak> bill: 'sudo -i'  then type your password....how hard is that?
<ompaul> Jasey, do this in the terminal >> mount | grep flo<< and tell me if it gives a response
<thirstyferret> Evening, all... Can anyone recommend a good MSN client please? I tried amsn, but didn't get on too well with it - are there any alternatives? Thanks :)
<bimberi> omV0: which menu? "Applications Places System"?
<kitche> DarkY: hmm wonder if your gdm script got turned off but it seems odd that you can log in as root since it should be locked unless your in "rescue mode"
<bill> never mind
<LjL> thirstyferret: Gaim
<Jasey> ompaul: nothing. by the way, i dont have any /dev/floppy as many ppl do have, ive seen
<thirstyferret> LjL: thanks - will give it a shot and report back
<fibonacci> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Firefishe> How do I use apt-get to select both Recommended and Suggested packages?
<LjL> !msn | thirstyferret
<ubotu> thirstyferret: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<ompaul> Jasey, put this in your /etc/fstab >> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0<<
<DarkY> kitche: i dont want to set it up again <.< can i do anything?
<omV0> bimberi: yeah, i already got it back with "gnome-panel" but thanks =)
<DarkY> kitche: just starting it the normal way and get into shell <.<
<bimberi> omV0: righto :)
<Jasey> i already have that in fstab
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Looks like there may be a new firmware for my router that fixes this :)
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Yeh i think they released somthing for my dlink, but i installed openwrt linux on it
<DarkY> kitche: if i do /etc/init.d/rc 2 i get errror at [* Starting system log....]  and at [* Starting kernel log...] 
<Jasey> ompaul: ive already got that. i even mkdir'd my own floppy0 folder. nothing
<asfalt> hello, i have a slight problem with gnome not coming up after login, i was in a session and my wallpaper dissappeared, i logged out and now when i attempt to login i get a gray box in upper left hand side corner, when pointer floats over it changes to textbar. there is no error msg that i can see on the screen. in failsafe terminal i renamed .gnome2 and .gconf dirs in my home dir as well but still have the problem
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Arg... some people say not to upgrade the firmware.. that it might mess up the router.. ahh i was not meant to have linux lol
<H3g3m0n> Jager: just make sure your file looks the same as the screenshot here: http://computeraddict.neo-addict.net/guides/tut_ubuntudisableipv6
<ompaul> Jasey, you have to check what you already said: <Jasey> ompaul: nothing. by the way, i dont have any /dev/floppy as many ppl do have, ive seen << if you are on edgy mkdir /media/floppy is not bad but floppy0 is not needed
<donmoog> Jager: Before going down that route, I would personally try the easy option - comment out the 192.168.0.1 /etc/resolv.conf line, by putting a # at the start of it.
<Jager> donmoog: ok, ill try it
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  Does anyone here download BSG( I don't own a TV)?   I've been trying to, but all I can get are avi files, which don't play on ubuntu no matter what I try ( totem, xine, vlc, mplayer, mplayer codecs ).
<asfalt> also when i try to run 'gnome session" from the failsafe terminal i get the gray box in upper left hand side corner of the screen
<donmoog> Jager, you'll need to edit the file as root so e.g. sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<H3g3m0n> I think resolv.conf gets overridden by dhcp though so it will break again at reboot
<kitche> DarkY: look at /var/log/dmesg might help you out a bit with finding whta happened
<Jager> yea
<H3g3m0n> but worth trying for testing
<Jasey> ompaul: well whichever, theyre just mountpoints anyway. either way, before i was trying to access my disk, /media didnt have any mountpoint folders pertaining to a floppy disk device.
<Jasey> anyway, ive got to go
<bcroq> hi all
<aSt3raL_> what package is ncftpget in?
<Jager> Well, if i tell it not to do dhcp and to do static.. will dhcp still over write the reolv.conf?
<donmoog> H3g3m0n: Indeed. You can edit the dhclient.conf file to ignore the dhcp supplied DNS entries. It's a simple fix if it works. Do you think it'd be easier than disabling IPv6?
<Jasey> thanks for your help ompaul
<ompaul> Jasey, then it looks like your ubuntu did not see your hardware as it installed - strange - check launchpad for bugs reported on that
<LjL> !find ncftpget | aSt3raL_
<ubotu> File ncftpget found in ncftp
<donmoog> Jager: If you use static, then DHCP wont touch your setup, so that is certainly an option.
<bcroq> on my computer, lspci doesn't output anything... is it a known problem ? (Edgy)
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  Does anyone here download BSG( I don't own a TV)?   I've been trying to, but all I can get are avi files, which don't play on ubuntu no matter what I try ( totem, xine, vlc, mplayer, mplayer codecs ).
<Firefishe> Hi folks. :)  Is there any way to invoke apt-get to install both Recommended and Suggested package selections?
<H3g3m0n> donmoog: Probably not much difference between the 2
<thirstyferret> LkL: Gaim looks great, thanks :)
<LjL> Firefishe: not sure, there's probably a config file option. or you could use aptitude, that installs recommends by default, and suggests if you give it the option
<sohlemac> Beforewisdom, how are the avi files encoded?
<H3g3m0n> although having ipv6 enabled can apparently slow down ipv4
<LjL> !aptitude | Firefishe
<ubotu> Firefishe: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<donmoog> H3g3m0n: Yeah, just read it on that article. I think that may be a bit misleading. I don't really see how it would slow things down...
<Beforewisdom> sohlemac, I'm a noob to media, I don't know what that means, I thought avi was the encoding
<trilly> hi
<kitche> H3g3m0n: yes ipv6 will slow down ipv4 if that's all you have I usually turn ipv6 off in firefox and it speeds up great
<sohlemac> avi is a container.
<nacho_> Hi: How can i control by software the LCD brightness of my acer laptop? what's the command for do that?
<Beforewisdom> sohlemac, I read that
<kitche> donmoog:it looks for ipv6 stuff first in firefox then ipv4
<sohlemac> Beforewisdom, I would suggest automatix
<Firefishe> LjL:  apitude!  Knew I was forgetting something.  Is aptitude safe for ubuntu?
<donmoog> H3g3m0n: For example, if you do a lookup on google.com and your ISP only supports IPv4, then you're only going to get a IPv4 IP address back, so IPv6 is dormant.
<LjL> Firefishe: should be
<LjL> !automatix | sohlemac, Beforewisdom
<ubotu> sohlemac, Beforewisdom: automatix is is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Since it is often hard to track and solve problems caused by Automatix, you might find it easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Beforewisdom> sohlemac, I already tried automatix and downloading mplayer codex
<davin> how come I cant resize my ubuntu partition? Everything is grayed out in gparted and I cant umount it.
<Firefishe> LjL: Don't worry, I won't hold you responsible ;)
<sohlemac> hehe
<sohlemac> I'll not suggest that then.
<sohlemac> (it's what I used)
<Beforewisdom> sohlemac,  can anyone suggest a good place to dowloand BSG....preferably not in avi
<sohlemac> sorry, I'm not really into BSG.
<Beforewisdom> I'm wondering if the place I found just sucks
<H3g3m0n> donmoog: Problem is it will still make an ipv6 dns request even if its not supported, might even wait untill the ipv6 one has return that there isn't one befoure doing the ipv4
<Vaske_Car> how to burn image .iso in Ubuntu?
<sohlemac> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: right-click, select Write to Disc
<Beforewisdom> Okay, thanks anyway
<kitche> H3g3m0n: do you want to know how to turn ipv6 off in firefox?
<MrRio> Vaske_Car: right click then 'Write to disc'
<donmoog> kitche, H3g3m0n: Same applies. Firefox will only be slower if your DNS server responds with an IPv6 IP address... which most of them wont.
<Beforewisdom> Bye
<MrRio> bimberi: you beat me!
<vnUBUNTU> imho, ubuntu is already too easy to install
<davin> I cant seem to resize my ubuntu ext3 partition, everything is grayed out, when I try to umount it it says its busy, and I need help urgently as my partitions are totally screwed up right now and I got 50 mb left in Windows
<vnUBUNTU> lol
<H3g3m0n> kitche: about:config in the address bar, search for ipv6
<Vaske_Car> bimberi, thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Vaske_Car about burniso | Vaske_Car, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Vaske_Car> MrRio, thanks
<vnUBUNTU> I was disappointed, I was expecting soething in the style of debian sarge
<kitche> H3g3m0n: yeah I know how to do it myself just wondering if you wanted to turn it off
<LjL> !alternate | vnUBUNTU ;-)
<ubotu> vnUBUNTU ;-): The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<H3g3m0n> nah i did mine awhile ago
<[A] ndy80> hi
<tortus> I have 2 computers, both running edgy, both having nearly the same applications installed. But one of them asks for updates few times a week, the hardly ever. How can that be?
<H3g3m0n> I wounder if IPv6 will ever actually get widespread use, theres global NAT and other stuff around so it might not be as needed anymore
<trilly> hey guys, can anyone tell me if i can use pcmcia-cs with a 2.6 kernel?
<H3g3m0n> Almost no isps are supporting it
<kitche> H3g3m0n: it's used a lot, it's mostly used on I2 really
<donmoog> H3g3m0n: I hear that Japan makes extensive use of IPv6
<vnUBUNTU> LjL: its what I used and didnt have this expert mode...
<H3g3m0n> Yeh i remember some similar ipv6 stuff about china also
<davin> I cant seem to resize my ubuntu ext3 partition, everything is grayed out and when I try to umount it it says its busy, need help quick as I got 44 mb left in Windows
<vnUBUNTU> maybe I had to be online?
<kitche> vnUBUNTU: expert mode from what I have read is the oem-install
<[A] ndy80> I've a question for Ubuntu developers: if I create a Linux application/utility and if I believe it could be usefull for other people, how can I propose to include it in the next Ubuntu release?
<vnUBUNTU> lol its what I did...I dont even find it expert :/
<vnUBUNTU> but bah, I can't complain
<LjL> vnUBUNTU: google "expert mode site:help.ubuntu.com"
<vnUBUNTU> ubuntu is sooo lovely
<davin> vb
<davin> vnUBUNTU whats the problem?
<vnUBUNTU> none
<vnUBUNTU> :p
* Spee_Der thinks Ubuntu is the greatest so far/////
<Jager> donmoog: commenting it out and setting it to static fixed it :)
<vnUBUNTU> yes for workstation
<vnUBUNTU> I prefer debian for servers
<Spee_Der> Ok
<JoZ^^> hi, i have an error and i cant reboot in ubuntu, how can i go to "/etc/x11/xorg.conf" from the command line ????
<davin> vnUBUNTU: I guess ubuntu is aimed for linux newbies
<donmoog> Jager: Great. As H3g3m0n said though, DHCP will pick up the bad DNS server when you reboot, so we need to permanently fix it.
<davin> JoZ^^: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Firefishe> If I, in aptitude, select the Do Not Remove Packages Automatically option, that is, I disable it, is this known to cause any trouble?
<LjL> davin: bad guess
<donmoog> Jager: If you're happy to just go with static IP addressing, then that may be the best way forward.
<Jager> donmoog: i already rebooted and it didnt change :)
<JoZ^^> [davin]  y probe that and nothing
<donmoog> Jager: Even better :-)
<JoZ^^> i*
<vnUBUNTU> davin, : yeah thats why I cant complain
<Jager> (i always use static because i have ports forwarded to my machine anyways)
<H3g3m0n> [A] ndy80: I think you have to find a MOTU and get them to put it into the universe repository
<Firefishe> I should rephrase that last question.
<davin> Anyway
<vnUBUNTU> I'm customizing it to my tastes...removed the sudo thing, I know how to properly manage a system
<aSt3raL_> how do i install a perl module
<aSt3raL_> ?
<davin> I cant resize my ext3 partition nor umount it, help
<aSt3raL_> i have the .pm file
<Clinton__> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<aSt3raL_> i tried just putting it in one of the @inc directories and it doesnt see it
<donmoog> Jager: Well, glad we got one of your problems sorted :-) I can't remember what your other problem was, did you get it fixed/
<Lynoure> davin: are you using that partition? Then you probably want to resize it using the livecd
<[A] ndy80> H3g3m0n: what is a MOTU?
<H3g3m0n> [A] ndy80: Master of the universe
<xjih78> hi
<xjih78> need some help with a webcam
<davin> Lynoure: I got a 200gb disk and, meh, im not even gonna explain all this, gonna try cd, thanks
<skyfaller> uh-oh... guys, I have a serious problem
<trilly> Can anyone tell me how to disable udev in ubuntu 6.10 edgy?? my old laptop doesnt handle it very well...
<davin> Lynoure: yes its the partition ubuntu is on
<Spee_Der> !ask | xjih78
<ubotu> xjih78: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skyfaller> blanky: you still there?
<xjih78> when i plug it how can i get it to work without rebooting?
<blanky> skyfaller: yeah
<xjih78> it's a USB
<Shinoda> hey all
<ompaul> trilly, then you have a problem, udev is how your devices are added it to your machine
<Firefishe> If I, in aptitude, I un-X the "Remove unused packages automatically" option (Under Options-Dependency Handling), is this known to cause trouble?>
<Lynoure> davin: then, really, you need to do it from livecd or similar, you cannot resize what you need to be using
<skyfaller> blanky: there's something wrong with GRUB or whatever, I can't select the options besides the default... the up and down arrows aren't working
<ompaul> trilly,  http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html
<trilly> ompaul: but i can use devfs instead
<donmoog> Clinton__: Is !dvd wrong? libdvdcss2 is in multiverse/universe
<ompaul> trilly, not in a 2.6 kernel that I am aware of
<Clinton__> donmoog: I'm having problems playing an encrypted dvd...
<Rprp> How can i check the TimEZone in debian on a server?
<tengil> hey im trying to get tv out to work with my nvidia card. i got it to display on two different monitors but i still got no picture on the tv. anyone got any pointers?
<donmoog> Clinton__: Did you run the dvdcss.sh script?
<Shinoda> is there a way to manually associate a file name extension to a command?
<Clinton__> donmoog: nope - didn't know I needed to till just a couple seconds ago
<bimberi> Rprp: tzconfig (as superuser)
<trilly> ompaul: ah crap, you are right.. but i dont want to use a 2.4 kernel.. meeh! everything works great, except for pcmcia.. WHY cant i use pcmcia with 2.6!!
<blanky> hold up skyfaller
<Rprp> Ty
<trilly> ompaul: can you tell me how to switch to 2.4? i can try at least..
<donmoog> Clinton__: :-) Totem is currently a bit weird with DVDs as well. If you just insert a DVD, Totem will start and the DVD will play. But if you try and play a DVD through the Totem file menu, it will fail.
<kitche> trilly: well 2.6 can work with hotplug I just enabled udev on my 2.6.18.2 kernel
<ompaul> trilly, move the devices to different slots (seriously)_ and no you can't go to 2.4 with edgy the world would fall appart
<LjL> !info libdvdcss2 | donmoog
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4 (edgy-seveas), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<asfalt> hmm what else can i do short of reinstalling? gnome will not start, all i get is a grey box, created a new user, same thing, used aptitude reinstall gnome-session hmm not sure where else to look/troubleshoot
<vnUBUNTU> how would you rename all .JPG files to .jpg files...with their same actual filename
<Clinton__> donmoog: I'm actually a kubuntu user.  I did tempararily install Totem to try it out, but that didn't work either.
<LjL> vnUBUNTU: "man rename"
<trilly> ompaul: i tried plugging it in to everything (seriously, even usb ports ;) (if i only had any..) )
<skyfaller> blanky: OK, nevermind, a reboot mysteriously fixed it
<trilly> ompaul: worst part is, when i remove the card the whole system freezes
<ompaul> trilly, what is the cards job?
<ompaul> trilly, and what is the motherboard
<blanky> skyfaller: rofl
<blanky> skyfaller: all's fine now?
<Leaker> Memento or Hollow Man?
<znull> what's hypervisors ? on kernel
<Leaker> to watch
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<donmoog> LjL: I see. libdvdcss2 v1.2.5 is available from optional. Is there a reason for the newer version?
<skyfaller> blanky: hm, do you know how to set the default to Windows?  It is my parents' computer ;-)
<LjL> donmoog: in my Edgy, "apt-cache show libdvdcss2" doesn't show up with anything
<flugh> for i in *.JPG; do mv "$i" `echo "$i | tr[A-Z] [a-z] "`; done <- i think that would work too vnUBUNTU. i used to do something like that --very carefully though-- ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<blanky> skyfaller: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst BE CAREFUL, don't worry it's not scarey, just don't do anything dumb
<v4m21> and also totem-gstreamer isn't properly handling dvd menus, anyfix for this ?
<trilly> ompaul: its a powerbook g3 and an old netgear ma401 wlan card.. i would just give up, but i got it to work once, i just dont know how... it was right after install i (stupidly) installed "pcmcia*" and the old (!) cardctl from pcmcia recognized the card and i could use it.. but after a restart
<trilly> ompaul: it was gone
<flugh> well , that would lowercase the whole filename though
<blanky> skyfaller: if you want, paste it at http://paste.jorgepena.be and I'll set it up for you
<LjL> flugh: so would the "rename" example that's in the manpage for rename ;)
<The_Shaolin_Tige> hi there
<vnUBUNTU> flugh, eeek...ok I note this but wont try now :p
<donmoog> LjL: Oh, maybe mine was left over from Dapper or something :-) Do you know if libcss is necessary if you have libdvdread3 installed?
<ooboontoo> hey, i've mounted my partitions but it says that only root has an access to make changes... what am i doing wrong?
<ompaul> trilly, random changes are not good - check out what you did with "history | less" in a terminal and do it as whatever users you have been
<LjL> donmoog: i haven't got a clue
<skyfaller> blanky: OK :)  I'll try it now
<Fall2Hell> ive installed ubuntu but i can acsess the internet
<trilly> ompaul: cant, formatted the harddrive since then (actually swapped it..) perhaps if i blacklist the pcmcia_core package and try to just use cardctl?
<trilly> ompaul: sorry, not package, module
<flugh> LjL: call my old and crusty. i haven't kept up with these new-fangled pre-loaded one-liner replacements hehe. i remember being real proud of myself figuring that out back just before the big Slink release :-)
<skyfaller> blanky: Oh, wait, can I do this in GRUB without booting into Ubuntu?
<blanky> skyfaller: I don't...know, sorry
<ompaul> trilly, your call, you seem to know what you really want to achieve, and I don't do powerbooks so its module lists are a mystery to me at some level
<dv5237> is it illegal to download anime series?
<trilly> ompaul: aaaaaaah well, ill try..
<thirstyferret> dv5237: depends on whether you have the creator's permission - but this is a ubuntu channel??
<H3g3m0n> dv5237: Depends on the series, i believe that they have to be licensed in western countries separately from japan
<dv5237> thirstyferret: sorry mate wrong channel :)
<vnUBUNTU> flugh, if I understand well your script line...it puts all uppercase in lowercase?
<thirstyferret> dv5237 \o/ np
<ooboontoo> anybody can help?
<thenetduck> does anyone here know how to change a start up splash screen on Ubuntu GNOME ?
<ooboontoo> hey, i've mounted my partitions but it says that only root has an access to make changes...
<Vixus> How do I change my password with the live CD? I'm locked out of my own PC...
<ooboontoo> i've tried to log under root account but it says that root user can't access from that screen..
<flugh> vnUBUNTU, yes, but if rename works well, use it. i dont want something getting munged up on my account. adding 'rename' to my own toolbox :-)
<Vixus> thenetduck: ubuntuguide...?
<thenetduck> Vixus it's on there? where is the ubuntu guide?
<vnUBUNTU> flugh, ehe ok
<zcat[1] > Vixus: don't even bother with the live cd.. at the grub prompt type 'e', then go down to the second line and type 'e' again, remove where it says "quiet splash" and replace it with "init=/bin/bash" then press enter, then 'b' to boot...
<vnUBUNTU> I know of a php function to do it... guess rename has this option too
<H3g3m0n> ooboontoo: Ubuntu doesn't use root
<welch> i am trying to setup a server with ubuntu, but i am having a difficult time with the internet connection. if someone would point me towards a tutorial that will help me with the network connection without the gui i would appreiciate it
<ooboontoo> H3g3m0n then how should i supposed to use my other partitions?
<Vixus> zcat[1] : The LiveCD's prompt?
<H3g3m0n> ooboontoo: You have a login with admin privileges and use sudo to get root
<zcat[1] > Vixus: no, your normal boot prompt...
<Vixus> zcat[1] : Ok...
<ooboontoo> H3g3m0n i did, but no result...
<Vixus> thenetduck: ubuntuguide.org
<H3g3m0n> ooboontoo: You probably need to mount them as a regular user's id
<zcat[1] > Vixus: depending on how grum got installed, you will se a list of kernels, or a prompt "press escape for more options" which gives you a list of kernels.. that's where you need to be, pick the first line on the list and press 'e' to edit it...
<ooboontoo> H3g3m0n regular user's iD? what's that?
<Acu> does anyone know how to make apache 2.2.3 work with php5 ?
<zcat[1] > Vixus: then what I said before.. it should get you to a single-user root login.
<Vixus> zcat[1] : List of kerels...
<charlotte> my edgy sometimes won't boot. I get [17179578.408000 <0>Kernel Panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt. Any ideas on how to avoid it/what causes it
<zcat[1] > (actually I think the rescue option does the same thing :)
<H3g3m0n> ooboontoo: What type of partitions are they? NTFS?
<ooboontoo> H3g3m0n yeap
<H3g3m0n> ooboontoo: Look up ntfs-3g for write support under ntfs
<zcat[1] > Vixus: got it figured ?
<Vixus> zcat[1] : Wait-- I did the same thing by booting into recovery mode, but that hangs the system
<frontpage> hi
<frontpage> could i get help
<frontpage> from someone?
<Vixus> zcat[1] : Oh wait, it works you magic person you
<dv5237> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frontpage> can u guys hear me?
<zcat[1] > Vixus: ok, you have a root prompt?
<erUSUL> !anyone | frontpage
<ubotu> frontpage: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<charlotte> yeah we can frontpage, just ask your question
<DjViper> frontpage: no :P
<Vixus> zcat[1] : Yes
* vnUBUNTU is allergic to frontpage
<Lynoure> frontpage: no audio on irc, except in rare exceptions
<zcat[1] > Vixus: well, you need to remount root as read-write next:  mount -o remount,rw /
<frontpage> Well, it says, restart windows and keep the disc in ur drive to get a demo of ubuntu, but when i restart normal windows comes up
<H3g3m0n> ooboontoo: Try somthing like 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 -o user=username,group=users /mnt/'
<zcat[1] > Vixus: then change your password: passwd yourlogin
<Vixus> ok
<H3g3m0n> ooboontoo: Actually i think its uid and gid not username and group
<erUSUL> frontpage: do you configured the bios tro boot from cdrom
<erUSUL> ==
<frontpage> nope
<frontpage> how?
<frontpage> i did not do anything, just restarted pc
<zcat[1] > Vixus: set a root password too if you want, it can be handy (although it's not recomended :) passwd root
<frontpage> (and burned disc afcourse)
<erUSUL> frontpage: i do not know your bios model...
<gu014> hello, i just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.18 and, as a result i have no sound(possibly not configure in the initial kernel config) would anyone be able to help me out troubleshooting this problem?
<Vixus> zcat[1] : Thanks.
<Vixus> Very much
<frontpage> so What should i do?
<erUSUL> frontpage: enter in the bios configuration menu and it would be self obvious...
<zcat[1] > Vixus: when you're done remount root RO before you reboot:  mount -o remount,ro /
<frontpage> wich F button was it again?
<timo90> Can i get get help in setting up my network there going to be iptables involved
<frontpage> to enter in bios?
<charlotte> frontpage: most PC's automaticly try to start from CD. it seems that yours doesnt. if you have two CD trays you could try the other, the it probably won't work
<frontpage> Nope only got 1
<Acu> gu014: how did you upgrade  the 2.6.18 ?
<charlotte> it is very hard to exactly define what will work for you, but it should be as follows
<Vixus> zcat[1] : Unable to reboot, connection refused... yeah, I remounted root RO
<gu014> Acu: nevermind... i got it  lol
<timo90> Who knows iptables
<charlotte> 1: you enter your BIOS. you usualy do this by pressing escape dureing startup, but it may be different
<timo90> help setup a network
<frontpage> k
<frontpage> go on
<frontpage> :)
<zcat[1] > Cool, now just hit the reset... the normal commands won't work 'cos things like init are not running
<Lynoure> timo90: just ask what you want to know, I bet it is more precise than that
<Vixus> zcat[1] : Awesome#
<Acu> gu014: I want to upgrade and I wonder if it is possible without compiling it - so I wanted to learn how you did it
<charlotte> keep your eyes open while there is text in your startup window, if it says press escape for bios or something similar, do that
<Lattyware> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<charlotte> startup screen*
<timo90> ok i just need help with setting up iptables so my network can have accest to the internet
<timo90> from this ubuntu pc
<frontpage> oke
<frontpage> i will test right now
<frontpage> thanks
<Lynoure> timo90: by default it should. Do you have your current rules in pastebin somewhere?
<charlotte> then change the boot sequence (and you will just have to go trough the text menus and find it with the arrow keys /pageup-pagedown) to start with CD
<Lattyware> Out of interest, what is the best MP3 player (or preferably ogg player, if one exists) for linux support? The Ipod, because of the mass-usage?
<gu014> Acu:  you will have to compile  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=compile+kernel
* zcat[1]  totally messed up dapper+beryl .. I have a whole lot of stuff that depends on other stuff that's not being installed. Argh!! I can't deal with this, gonna nuke and pave....
<Lynoure> timo90: "access to internet" means very different things to different people.
<charlotte> i'm sorry I can't be more specific, but this is really hardware related, so its different for every conputer
<zero_> algun espaol
* zcat[1]  is lazy :)
<zero_> 
<charlotte> damn
<erUSUL> !es | zero_
<ubotu> zero_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zcat[1] > Lattyware: any cheap generic player...
<Lattyware> Yeah, but I mean one which has more advanced features. Like video playback, picture viewing.
<zero_> ok
<zcat[1] > Lattyware: Funny thing about Linux.. cheap generic players work well, expensive players like the ipod and zune keep messing with your files and are a pita..
<Lattyware> I want a player which is edging on Media Player, rather than just music.
<Lattyware> Well, cheap is generally simple.
<zcat[1] > ahh, well I don't know about that
<Lattyware> Well, thanks for the insight, anyway.
<Jager> Hey
<timo90> Lynoure:shear my internet connection using a hub
<Fall2Hell> ive installed ubuntu but i can acsess the internet im using a speed touch router
<neophile> If backports is enabled, do I get the updates for there automatically or have to explicitly install them? Please help :)
<Jager> Hmmm.. I cant see users in the userlist using xhat O_o
<Vixus> zcat[1] : Can you help me setup wireless access? We newbies are like leeches, attaching to someone who gives us help. :D
<zcat[1] > Vixus: I can try.. what kinda card?
<Vixus> zcat[1] : It's a laptop, built in... I'm assuming ubuntu has detected it as it had wmaster0 and wlan0 in the Networks list
<admin123> vindrake, the wifi how-to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto?highlight=%28wifi%29
<Lynoure> timo90: I meant do you have your current iptables ruleset somewhere visible?
<zcat[1] > Vixus: what admin123 said :)
<admin123> s/vindrake/Vixus/
<Vixus> :D
<Jager> How do I use wine once its installed?
<Jager> i dont see it anywhere
<Lynoure> timo90: Do you currently have an iptables ruleset? If not, your computer not connecting to internet is not an iptables question
<gnomefreak> !wine | Jager
<ubotu> Jager: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Fall2Hell> ive installed ubuntu but i can acsess the internet im using a speed touch router anyone can help me?
<Jager> thanks gnomefreak
<freelode> 55
<freelode> _
<zcat[1] > I'm not a great person to ask about wifi .. I run my network totally open 'cos I'm too lazy to even figure out wep
<freelode> 11
<freelode> s=+
<timo90> Lynoure:it is becouse in oder for my other pcs to have inter net accesss they have to have the correct ip address
<timo90> get it ?
<Lynoure> timo90: yes, but that has nothing to do with iptables either, unless you have made rules tha block something
<frontpage> hey hmm
<frontpage> i went to bios and changed the boot prioty thing at 1 to my disc reader
<Jager> zcat[1] : most routers let you turn on wep or wpa and use your own key right from their interface
<frontpage> but it still started as windows
<Vixus> Wow, I never realised how terrible the window translation is
<frontpage> So it still isnt starting as ubuntu..
<frontpage> any ideas?
<Fall2Hell> frontpage did u checked at bios?
<frontpage> What do i need to check there?
<timo90> Lynoure:Tell me what to do its clear ,i dont know
<charlotte> ah frontpage
<Fall2Hell> frontpage if cd-rom is really the 1st boot divice
<charlotte> I expected you back
<gpafixit> Hi all .. anyone got a secret to formating 250gig to fat32? My mother-in-law has a 400gig external that is fat32, but this internal 250gig just won't do it (I share this box and the other os is XP and it will only format it NTFS) .. help? (gparted said it did it fat32, but XP doesn't see it that way)
<charlotte> hang around a bit longer this time
<charlotte> did you manage to get into your bios?
<Vixus> Couldn't find package build essential? :\
<frontpage> yes it is the 1st boot divice
<frontpage> and it still dindt restarted as ubuntu
<frontpage> there is a strange thing tough
<frontpage> i do not have a bin folder at my cd
<Jager> Is it possible to change the default font ubuntu uses in firefox?
<charlotte> when you browse your CD, do you see many files, or one .iso file?
<frontpage> many files
<frontpage> but no bin file
<Fall2Hell> frontpage does the cd pops at windows?
<frontpage> *bin folder
<frontpage> yes it does
<profoX`> Help.... khubd is eating 99% cpu after I disconnected my USB webcam, to test I also plugged out my USB mouse and plugged it back in.. it doesn't work anymore.. dmesg shows nothing
<mofturos> Jager: go .. edit - preferences - contect
<mofturos> in firefox
<Fall2Hell> ive installed ubuntu but i can acsess the internet im using a speed touch router anyone can help me?
<adam0509> sorry to disturb, but please take a look at my thread... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1806430
<frontpage> what do i need to do?
<Lynoure> timo90: do  sudo iptables -L  and put that in some pastebin service
<Frem> For some reason, my swap is disabled and "sudo swapon -a" dosen't work.
<Vixus> HOLD ON A TICK
<Lynoure> !pastebin | timo90
<ubotu> timo90: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frontpage> charlotte can u help me?
<TETE> hello
<Vixus> I need the internet to get the wireless working. :O
<Vixus> Roar
<charlotte> I'm afraid not
<Jager> mofturos: Thanks
<styvy> profox, iwould reboot
<frontpage> but
<frontpage> is it normal that i do not have a bin folder at my disc?
<Allz|> hello :S my ubuntu doesnt run .i get error or something "NO ipv6 present" and it doesnt show up ubuntu just this :(
<Allz|> what to do
<jacky_> bonsoir
<profoX`> styvy: i don't want to reboot
<profoX`> how can i fix it
<charlotte> if your CD is actualy the first boot device
<charlotte> and you're sure the CD is allright
<charlotte> I haven't got a clue
<charlotte> when you are starting up: does it say there is a non-bootable device in CD
<TETE> hello, can you help me with my tv card?
<frontpage> nope
<frontpage> but i dunno if cd is alirght
<frontpage> it doesnt has a bin folder
<Jager> Anyone here use xchat?
<charlotte> I don't know what should be on the CD exactly
<donmoog> Jager: Yes
<charlotte> but if you burned the ISO it should be allright
<Jager> donmoog: How do I show the user list?
<Allz|> i torn on my computer and then i go to ubuntu not windows and then ubuntu loades up and when it is finshed loading up her plugins and stuff this comes up -> "NO ipv6 present" and it doesnt show up ubuntu just this :(
<charlotte> hang on a second, i'll try and find it
<frontpage> Could anyone here tell me if their ubuntu cd has a bin folder on it?
<gpafixit> Does anyone have the cli handy for formating to vfat? mk.vfat /dev/hdb1 ?
<donmoog> Jager: Do you mean the user list of a chat room? It should be on the far right.
<theturtlemoves> hey, I've got a new Core 2 Duo laptop. which kernel should I use?
<Jager> donmoog: Yea.. i dont see it O_o
<oem> no bin folder on my cd of Ubunty 6.10
<donmoog> donmoog: If it's not, try "dragging" it out from the far right, maybe it's been made too small.
<frontpage> k
<Jager> donmoog: Ah nevermind, it was resized too small
<donmoog> Hehehe
<charlotte> frontpage: how did you make you CD?
<frontpage> i burned it
<frontpage> afcourse
<anton_> charlotte: were you the one trying to configure grub? i forget :)
<frontpage> with asahpoo burning studio
<timo90> Lynoure:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33979/
<frontpage> i can launch browser and stuff
<charlotte> anton_, yes I was
<charlotte> but someone else was aswell
<anton_> charlotte: and did it work?
<charlotte> wel yeah
<charlotte> I got my error message!
<anton_> cool :)
<frontpage> im ganno try again
<anton_> oh :(
<charlotte> frontpage
<charlotte> wait a sec
<frontpage> mm?
<frontpage> k
<Lynoure> timo90: you have no iptables rules set, so those are not keeping you from "accessing the internet"
<frontpage> for what?
<charlotte> did you follow this guide:
<peertje> How can I change the link /cdrom
<neophile> If backports is enabled, do I get the updates for there automatically or have to explicitly install them? Please someone help..
<tommyw> is the boot splash screen (between the GRUB menu and the login screen) part of the kernel or is there a conf file somewhere that I can update to specify a new image?
<charlotte> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<frontpage> oops
<frontpage> nope
<frontpage> dammit
<frontpage> and thats the only way the burning progress whill work?
<anton_> tommyw: there's a conf-file somewhere. just don't ask me where
<tommyw> :)
<frontpage> another cd-r trownen away
<timo90> Lynoure:You know in windows you just run a wizard, i thou in linux its all about it tables
<frontpage> so i need to do the hash thing?
<Phuzion> Where does Wine save all its crap to?
<Lynoure> timo90: setting any rules will not help you access it, either, the problem is elsewhere.
<charlotte> this is the error I got: Kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt
<donmoog> Phuzion: ~/.wine/
<peertje> default is linking to /media/cdrom0 but since my DVD burner doesn't read CD's anymore, I am forced to use my CDRom player, but Synaptic is using /cdrom as repository
<Phuzion> thanks
<donmoog> Phuzion: That is, <homedir>/.wine/
<charlotte> frontpage, no, there are other ways, but following the guide makes sure the CD is ok
<timo90> Lynoure:what do i do to set up my network
<Lynoure> timo90: iptables is a firewall, you know that, right?
<Phuzion> donmoog, yeah, I got that, thanks
<Allz|> i torn on my computer and then i go to ubuntu not windows and then ubuntu loades up and when it is finshed loading up her plugins and stuff this comes up -> "NO ipv6 present" and it doesnt show up ubuntu just this :(
<neophile> How do I upgrade using backports? please please help me..
<timo90> Lynoure:i do now
<charlotte> if we're sure the CD is ok we can exclude that from possible problems
<anton_> charlotte: that sounds bad. as if the kernel isn't finding something important
<charlotte> anton_, I know. It's a total hang. Only physical power off fixes it
<peertje> how can I change /root/cdrom ???
<charlotte> it happens about 1 out of 5 boots
<timo90> lynoure: i have tryed putting ip address like 192.168.0.2
<peertje> it needs to link to cdrom1 instead of cdrom 0
<anton_> charlotte: have you tried compiling the kernel differently?
<charlotte> peertje, what would you like to do exactly?
<timo90> or 1
<Lynoure> timo90: I'm too sleepy to help with that wide a problem, but I'm sure someone will help you. They'll prolly ask you to pastebin   ifconfig  and possibly   route   or some  ping  commands
<frontpage> to wich hash must it match?
<peertje> charlotte, the /root/cdrom link is linking to /media/cdrom0 default right?
<timo90> Lynoure:that it route i have to rouet my ipadreses
<peertje> now I need it to bed /media/cdrom1 how do I change that?
<charlotte> anton_ not yet. I was hoping it was some sort of known issue. Ill see what respones ill get from the forums
<timo90> Lynoure:tell me how to edit route ,that will do for now
<frontpage> hey
<frontpage> i just saw
<frontpage> that i do not have the newest version
<frontpage> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386
<Jager> Anyone know how to get FF to pop up when I click a new link? it just pops up in the background. my friend told me this is a gnome problem?
<frontpage> my hash correponds btw
<bruenig> peertje, do file /root/cdrom to see what it is actually, if it is a symlink, what it is linking to
<frontpage> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386 is an older version right?
<Lynoure> timo90: do  man route  to find that out
<charlotte> peertje a /root/cdrom is not standard..
<frontpage> charlotte ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386 is an older version right?
<donmoog> frontpage: Yes, that's 6.06 - Released June 2006, it's one release older than current.
<burner> frontpage: 6.06.1 is the long term support one, but yes, 6.10 exists
<anton_> someone with a routing problem?
<frontpage> dammit
<burner> lol
<frontpage> oh well im ganno try somem ore stuff
<charlotte> personaly i advice to go with 6.06
<Allz|> i torn on my computer and then i go to ubuntu not windows and then ubuntu loades up and when it is finshed loading up her plugins and stuff this comes up -> "NO ipv6 present" and it doesnt show up ubuntu just this :(
<frontpage> the one i got now?
<frontpage> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386?
<charlotte> yeah
<frontpage> k
<Lynoure> anton_: I think just with general "cannot connect to net" problem
* frontpage restarts
<peertje> Charlotte, I removed it
<anton_> Lynoure: oh, okay.
<Lynoure> anton_: and I'm too sleepy to help with a wide problem like that
<peertje> in xterm it was lightblue instead of blue
<Jager> Why does the volume icon in my panel show mute when I can hear stuff? O_o
<anton_> Lynoure: well, i'll give it a go then :)
<Lynoure> anton_: :)
<peertje> so
<charlotte> you sure your processor is a i386?
<charlotte> it probably is
<charlotte> but just asking
<peertje> it it's a symlink
<peertje> I'm x64 (A)
<anton_> peertje: whereto?
<opossumjack> I've installed Ubuntu 6.10 on a IBM thinkpad T22. After a while it runs, it freezes down and I can't wake it up,,,, CAN ANYONE HeLP ME?
<timo90> OMG such a huge list
<peertje> to /media/cdrom probably, which is a symlink to /media/cdrom0
<charlotte> peertje, the processor was meant for someone else ;) but thanks for the info
<peertje> how do I make / edit a symlink?
<Firefishe> opossumjack:  easy on the caps, man, my eyes just got boxed ;) hee
<peertje> I allready tought so :P
<anton_> opossumjack: thinkpads usually play nice with linux. can you give us some more information? (dmesg, /var/log/mesages etc)
<TokenBad> how come when run command make...it says command not found?
<pianoboy3333> TokenBad: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Firefishe> anton_:  so nice of IBM to make that happen :)
<anton_> TokenBad: i think make is part of gnuutils
<TokenBad> thanks to both
<anton_> TokenBad: or maybe build-essential :)
<bruenig> or just sudo apt-get install make
<donmoog> anton_, TokenBad: make is part of the package called make :-_
<TokenBad> did you guys read that info on net about data being saved to normal paper?
<donmoog> *:-)
<anton_> donmoog: does sort of make sense when you think about it :)
<donmoog> If you need make, you'll probably need other stuff so better off sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jager> who uses wine?
<charlotte> why make is not in the standard ubuntu package is a mystery to me
<TokenBad> yeah got that.....but seems I either messed something up or don't understand what I am trying to install
<charlotte> Jager, I do, but rarely get it to work properly
<opossumjack> anton_: I have no message... It just stand by and I have to push the power button and then power on.... I thought was a power management problem...It can this be true?
<peertje> charlotte, how do I make a symlink?
<Jager> charlotte, have you ever managed to install ventrilo with it?
<skeetbadger> is there a specific 64 bit channel somewhere ?
<anton_> opossumjack: it can be a power management problem. i think you can boot the kernel with -noacpi and chek it
<donmoog> charlotte: Well, make is kindof useless without gcc, some -dev packages etc. etc., so I guess it's due to lack of space on the CD
<charlotte> peertje, I don't know, im trying to google it for you, or you can do that yourself
<charlotte> Jager, No, but then again I never tried
<charlotte> jager, isn't there just a ventrillo for Linux?
<anton_> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<opossumjack> anton_ I've already tryed to unactivate acpi on the kernel boot... same thing.....
<Jager> charlotte, its been under development for years :(
<TurtleBoots> guys
<odla> peertje: to make a symlink it's ln -s
<peertje> charlotte tnx, I have some ideas now to
<peertje> greetz
<TurtleBoots> can anyone advise on how to set up a new interface for wireless????
<TurtleBoots> i.e. eth3
<TurtleBoots> or whatever ;-)
<anton_> opossumjack: then i imagine it isn't a power problem :) how far does it get booting?
<kmull> i am having issues with firefox and multiple tabs and ffox getting 'stuck' unable to switch tabs
<charlotte> Jager, maybe there is anohter client that supports the ventrillo protocol? have you checked the repos for ventrillo?
<Jager> charlotte, I'm looking
<anton_> TurtleBoots: does eth3 already exist?
<opossumjack> anton_: it happens only if I leave the computer inactive, not when I'm working (for example using internet, writing a document......)
<TurtleBoots> anton_ no but I want to create a new interface. eth3 was just an example
<TurtleBoots> anton_ can you advise PLEASE?
<Zylogue> I am looking for details on what services are 'provided' with an install of Ubuntu Server.  can anyone point e to the correct answer sheet, please?
<anton_> TurtleBoots: why do you need a new network node?
<Jager> I found some ventrilo script for linux....
<kmull> I am having issues with firefox and multiple tabs and ffox getting stuck, unable to switch between tabs until i close the one i am on
<anton_> opossumjack: what happens if you switch off the power management stuff in gnome?
<TurtleBoots> anton_ becuase I can't get eth1 to work wirelessly so I was gonna try configuring a new one
<hajiki> hey guys how do i fix this??
<hajiki> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<muge2510> hi all
<charlotte> Jager, i stumbled onto it too. I dunno how it works or confs tho
<TurtleBoots> anton_ what do you think I should try?
<kmull> anyone?
<anton_> TurtleBoots: what does iwconfig tell you?
<opossumjack> anton_: I' haven't tryed it.....I try right now
<Zylogue> I am looking for details on what services are 'provided' with an install of Ubuntu Server.  can anyone point me to the correct answer sheet, please?
<frontpage> still nothing
<frontpage> ..
<anton_> TurtleBoots: in general, eth0, 1, whatever are just nodes. changing the name doesn'T change anything internally
<Jager> If only I could boot back onto windows...
<TurtleBoots> anton_ it says eth1 not ready!
<frontpage> im ganno try using another disc
<crispo> hello all
<frontpage> another cd/r trow away
<peertje> charlotte symbolic links can be made with the command ln with the option -s
<tania> had to move my swap partion .. how do I reconfigure edgy to locate new swap?
<crispo> could someone plz tell me what port samba uses ?
<anton_> TurtleBoots: can you paste the entire output of iwconfig?
<TokenBad> has anyone got xsys to show xmms stuff like it says it can?
<kmull> I am having issues with firefox and multiple tabs and ffox getting stuck, unable to switch between tabs until i close the one i am on. can anyone help?
<charlotte> cheers peertje
<TurtleBoots> anton_ yes I can, but can you start a private chat? rather than put it all in here???
<anton_> tania: /etc/fstab
<hajiki> hey guys how do i fix: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b???
<anton_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<peertje> :D and it WORX!!!
<anton_> tania: but try it out with swapon first
<n30n> I have a tgz file containing a wireless card driver, how do i install it
<Jager> :O!!!!
<anton_> TurtleBoots: on second thoughts, i've gotta be running to catch a train. sorry :(
<Jager> charlotte, I got ventrilo installed with wine
* charlotte cheers
<TurtleBoots> anton_ you away?
<d03boy> does ventrilo run worht a fcrap on wine?
<Jowi> hajiki, probably a driver issue. try with another driver if possible (i get a similar error for my graphics card driver intel 945GM)
<kmull> I am having issues with firefox and multiple tabs and ffox getting stuck, unable to switch between tabs until i close the one i am on
<Jager> Im installing, about to find out
<TurtleBoots> can anyone else please help with wireless config
<Firefishe> kmull..that's a strange problem
<Jager> lol i installed.. I have no idea how to run it now
<hajiki> i have  intel 945GM too
<Zylogue> kmull, Have you added any extensions, addon, etc for FFox?
<vintendo> kmull: maybe u dont have enough ram?
<Jowi> hajiki, intel mac mini?
<hajiki> nope
<kmull> Only add on is Foxmarks, I have disabled it
<kmull> and i have 1 gig of ram
<vintendo> hmm
<Jowi> hajiki, do you get the resolution you need at all?
<kmull> although in about:config i did limit the useage from 50000 to 15000 per lifehacker instructions
<mike1o> did anybody manage to install a usb 2.0 PCI adapter?
<hajiki> yeah
<Zylogue> kmull, don't disable it, remove it...and restart FFox.  See if that helps any
<n30n> I have the ipw2200 tgz file for the wireless driver, where do i unpack it?
<Jowi> hajiki, I would think that this error will be cleared up in the near future. remember that this hardware and driver are pretty new.
<kmull> let me try thar
<kmull> t
<forngren> I tried to setup ntfs-3g on my system, but it doesn't work, I don't see the mounts and when I tries to acces them from /media/sdaX they are just blank, my it have something todo with my fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33985/
<Jowi> hajiki, guess you use 915resolution and the i810 driver
<kmull> zylogue: still happening
<kmull> should i increase how much memory it can use?
<hajiki> oh ok
<vintendo> kmull make sure in system monitor that FFox is ended. sometimes it plays a fast one and stays open and u dont know
<we2by> I have this smb mount issue
<maxxism> forngren yes it could.
<hajiki> yes
<we2by> it works fine the first time mounting a smb
<Zylogue> kmull, remove FFox and re-install it.  maybe try a different version number?
<Jowi> we're in the same boat hajiki
<we2by> but if I leave my pc on for a few hours and come back, it can't connect any more
<hajiki> >.>
<we2by> or I have to restart nautilus
<dm> Is there anyway to change the text on the main panel of gnome to whitE????
<hajiki> well thanks for the help
<Jowi> np
<maxxism> we2by are the smb mounts on a windows system?
<we2by> maxkelley, nope. Ubuntu
<tania> anton_: did that ... edited fstab is there but 'mount' doesnt give expected data
<tania> anton_ , but did not do this swapon thing. what exactly should I do to swapon
<Cosmonaut3030> Can someone help me set up the Ipw on my thinkpad?
<we2by> it is samba
<maxxism> we2by use NFS then.  much better
<we2by> both systems are running Ubuntu
<kmull> zylogue: removal or complete removal
<tania> anyone ... howto reconfigure swap device in edgy?
<dm> Is there anyway to change the text on the main panel of gnome to whitE????
<we2by> maxxism, ?? what is nfs? how do I set it up?
<Zylogue> complete removal of FFox and any extras you got for it.
<kmull> k
<kmull> let me go try that, thanks
<Jowi> tania, is the swap partition created already and you just need to tell the system to use it?
<Cosmonaut3030> Can someone help me set up the Ipw on my thinkpad?
<maxxism> NFS is the unix varitant of SMB.  but waaaaay better
<we2by> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<we2by> maxxism, but sometimes I have to use windows xp.
<tengil> can i setup so i have 3 different screens. two monitors and one tv. the only way i got tv to work now it starting a new x session for that display but then both my monitors go black
<Slart> I'm trying to install Enemy territory on Ubuntu 6.10 64 bit and it keeps dying with the error "The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.0" . Anyone know what to do about it?
<jeff2> I have a Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop (keyboard/mouse combo), but only the mouse works in Linux. The keyboard signal is being received by the wireless receiver, because the LEDs toggle, but Linux fails to recognize the keyboard. Plugging in just the keyboard does not work, either. dmesg says "device not accepting address" and I tried every port, a powered USB hub, rmmod ohci_hcd, new batteries, and verified /proc/interru
<jeff2> pts was incrementing. What now? Does Linux just not support MS Wireless Optical Keyboards?
<maxxism> we2by.  ok then.
<maxxism> so nautilus crashes with your smb mounts?
<we2by> yea
<Cosmonaut3030> Can someone help me set up the Ipw on my thinkpad?
<frontpage> charlotte pleas join ubuntu-nl i need help in dutch
<dm> jeff2 Microsoft keyboards always have trouble in linux, i think thats mostly because the people who use linux dont use microsuck products
<we2by> maxkelley, can I run samba and NFS on the same machine?
<icepack12> jeff2: it supports it, i have m$ wireless optical keyboard/mouse too
<maxxism> we2by can you read your logs on the problem?
<maxxism> we2by yes I run both on mine.
<dm> jeff2 the people who program linux*
<we2by> ok, gonna do it then
<frontpage> i really need help, ubuntu doesnt loads after windows restart
<we2by> maxkelley, nah, it works fine if I relaunch nautilus
<Cosmonaut3030> Can someone help me set up the Ipw on my thinkpad?
<skyfaller> hey folks, I'm coming from Mac OS X... is there an equivalent to MenuMeters for Ubuntu?  http://www.ragingmenace.com/software/menumeters/
<jeff2> icepack12, hmm...so it works for someone. what version of ubuntu are you on? what kernel?
<we2by> skyfaller, explain a bit about that menumeter
<Cosmonaut3030> Can someone help me set up the Ipw on my thinkpad?
<maxxism> skyfaller never checked it out.  but there is normal menulets that do similar.
<icepack12> 6.06, 2.6.15-27-686
<jeff2> icepack12, have you connected the keyboard to your computer via USB through the supplied PS/2-to-USB converter, or directly through PS/2?
<frontpage> nonone can help me?
<icepack12> skyfaller: lmsensors and gkrellm
<skyfaller> kind of like GKrellM, I guess, except easier to read and it fits in your menu bar
<sizzam> skyfaller: right-click on your Gnome-Panel and choose 'Add to Panel', then pick 'System Monitor'
<we2by> !chm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masterninja> if i installed a xgl package will it work once i rebooted it?
<sizzam> skyfaller: then, when that applet appears, rightclick on it for more preferences
<masterninja> if i did it with synaptic?
<maxxism> skyfaller there is a basic set that comes with gnome
<skyfaller> sizzam: hm, that sounds easy, I'll try that, thank you :)
<icepack12> jeff2: keybaord goes to ps/2, mouse to usb
<sizzam> skyfaller: it does processor, memory, network, swap space, load, and harddisk
<dm> jeff2 the people who program linux*
<dm> Is there anyway to change the text on the main panel of gnome to whitE????
<dm> jeff2 woops
<kmull> still happening
<maxxism> dm download a theme......
<jeff2> icepack12, you're lucky you have a ps/2 port all I have is usb :( if you're not busy would you be able to try connecting the keyboard through usb as well?
<dm> maxxism well theres no way to change it as an option ?
<lufis> Anyone know how to crop an image in Inkscape?
<maxxism> dm if you learn to make your own themes yes.  hehe
<dm> mexxism lol thanks..
<kmarius> what script in /etc needs to be removed (or what process do i have to nuke) to STOP ubuntu from switching my turned-off laptop monitor back on?
<dm> maxxism lol thanks
<Phuzion> how do I check and see what kind of video card I have in this machine?
<sladen> dm: MS' keyboards should work fine and out-of-the-box under Linux---if they don't, that's a bug which you should file
<dm> maxxism Metacity theme right? or grk
<lufis> Phuzion: go to "Device manager" and see if that helps
<dm> maxxism tk *
<DarkY> people
<daugustine> hey room
<DarkY> whats the best wlan config tool?
<maxxism> dm cant remember check out art.gnome.org
<DarkY> =P
<dm> sladen i dont own microsoft products.
<Phuzion> lufis, thanks
<DarkY> ive got the intel centrino wlan card
<DevC> what is the release number for Ubuntu now?
<DarkY> whats the best wlan config tool at all? :/
<lufis> Phuzion: no prob
<icepack12> DevC: 6.10
<DarkY> DevC: 6.10
<mike1o> did anybody manage to install a usb 2.0 PCI adapter?
<skyfaller> sizzam: hm, that Gnome-panel thing is pretty good, except it doesn't show actual numbers
<daugustine> anybody know why it takes forever to suspend in edgy on my ibook g3
<maxxism> mikelo it should be autodetected.  unless an odd chipset.
<sladen> jeff2: 'ohci' is for the Firewire controller, (uhci and ehci are USB)
<Jowi> nano is acting up on me. each time nano is launched by sudo .nano_history chmods to -rw------- so the user can not access it after sudo has used nano. can anyone confirm if this is a bug in dapper (fully updated)
<DevC> darn I'm back on 5.04 :o
<skyfaller> sizzam: like, MenuMeters shows you both a graph of your network usage and how many kb/s you're sending up and pulling down at any time
<lufis> The page in Inkscape I'm working on is too big. I just want a detail from it to be exported as SVG/PNG, but I'm new to it and can't seem to find a "Crop" or "Canvas size" tool
<sladen> jeff2: have you googled for "device not accepting address" ?
<DevC> there is no way to upgrade to 6.10 without having to get the disc and installing over 5.04 is there?
<mirak> hi
<sladen> lufis: select the item/group and use 'Export'
<lufis> sladen: Hmm. I'll try that, thanks
<LjL> DevC: you don't have to get the disc. but you must upgrade incrementally, i.e. from 5.04 to 5.10, then to 6.06, etc
<Jowi> lufis, file -> export bitmap and click on Selection or Custom
<LjL> Ubotu, tell DevC about upgrade | DevC, see the private message from Ubotu
<maxxism> DevC you could change your repos and do a upgrade with apt-get
<mirak> when I try to load lirc_serial module, kernel says it's busy. I then need to do  setserial /dev/ttyS1 uart none  then after that I can insmod. why do I need to do that ? I didn't needed it before
<sladen> lufis: sorry, that appears to only for bitmap/etc.  Select the items you want, copy and paste into a new document, save that
<DevC> ok thanks...one other question....about networking, I have a few PCs in network and I was wondering what the command was for sending messages to that computer was cause I can't remember right off
<sladen> lufis: the page size alterable in File->Document Properties
<lufis> sladen: Thank you so much :)
<sladen> DevC: what type of "messages" ?
<skyfaller> is anyone here using gDesklets?
<skyfaller> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GDesklets
<maxxism> skyfaller I did.  i didnt like it.
<nolimitsoya> could someone please point me in the direction of a good ogg media metadata tagger? easytag seems prone to messing things up...
<DevC> ie I'm DellUser on the network and I want to send messages to ToshibaUser but can't recall the command to type into the command prompt to send stuff like "hi" or "surprise"
<alecjw> how can i play a flash in epiphany?
<maxxism> skyfaller  some of the desklets were crap
<skyfaller> maxxism: ah, that is too bad, it looks like it might have potential... what was wrong with it?
<sladen> DevC: if they are MS Windows machines, they you can send pop-up messages using  smbclient
<lufis> nolimitsoya: What about Amarok? Depends on what you want to do, though...
<tonyyarusso> I'm wondering about hardware compatibility for a digital voice recorder.  (Checking the wiki - but give me a ping if you know anything)
<sladen> DevC: if it's a Unix machine, they use  'talk'  or similar
<sladen> DevC: or ideally IRC/Instant Messaging
<DevC> yeah ToshibaUser is WinXP Sp2 pc
<maxxism> skyfaller I am a minimalist.  it was too whizbang for my liking.
<jeff2> sladen, yes, I've tried the suggestions at linux-usb.org to no avail
<Doow> russian-dude: did you install build-essential ?
<sladen> DevC: 'smbclient' is part of 'Samba' and are the tools for talking SMB (the MS file-sharing protocol) to MS Windows machines
<Milos_SD> why when I install VmWare Server, and I want to run it, my PC stop responding. But if I restart PC, I can use VmWare?
<sladen> alecjw: install 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<DevC> ok....was samba part of Ubuntu or an installation option?
<mirak> lsmod | grep lirc
<gorgonzola> ubuntu sucks!!!
<sladen> Milos_SD: can you rephrase the question/ask it in a different way.  It is hard to follow your issue
<gorgonzola> sorry had to get that off my chest
* skyfaller smacks gorgonzola with a trout
<maxxism> gorgonzola so go somewhere else then.
<sladen> gorgonzola: indeed it does, now move along please
<nolimitsoya> lufis, id rather not mess upmy amarok database. :) im merging several archiver, with different tagging routines...
<Milos_SD> Today I instaled VmWare Server
<sladen> Milos_SD: yup
<Milos_SD> and configured it ok
<dm> Does anyone know how i cant change the text on my panels to white, without using a theme ?? ??
<Milos_SD> but, when I tryed to start it, my PC stoped responding
<alecjw> sladen: thanks!
<gorgonzola> the only reason i'm saying this is because i am sick of guys simply advising me to install ubuntu when i have a problem with my system, OPEN SOURCE IS ABOUT FREEDOM!!
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Milos_SD> and I had to restart it with restart button
<DarkY> @all: whats the best wlan config tool at all? :/
<Milos_SD> It was the same with vmware player ...
<lufis> nolimitsoya: Ahh, ok
<wildchild> I am looking for apache.conf
<thirstyferret> DarkY: I found NetworkManager to be the best...
<wildchild> how can I find apache.conf on the server?
<wildchild> please help
<LjL> !offtopic | gorgonzola
<ubotu> gorgonzola: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DarkY> thirstyferret: it dont works with my centrino network card :x
<gorgonzola> thank you
<LjL> gorgonzola: this is the Ubuntu support channel. do you have a support question, or are you willing to answer support questions? if not, you probably don't want to be here
<lufis> sladen: Thanks again for the Inkscape help. Worked perfectly
<bruenig> !thanks | gorgonzola
<ubotu> gorgonzola: You're Welcome!
<thirstyferret> DarkY: have you tried WifiRadar? I didn't get on too well with it on my Broadcom 4318 (but that's a bit of a devil anyway)
<DarkY> thirstyferret: no i will try k? =D
<sladen> Milos_SD: VMware require various kernel modules loading, which come from VMware.  The best thing would be to file a bug report as (a) VMware is external/binary software  (b) the kernel shouldn't actually ever crash
<sladen> wildchild: /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<wildchild> sladen: in etc isn't apache :S
<DarkY> thirstyferret: where can i get wifi radar? oo
<wildchild> sladen: but is httpd
<sladen> wildchild: could you explain your question again, I'm having some difficulty understanding
<DarkY> k found it ^^
<thirstyferret> DarkY: just a tick
<public> hello
<thirstyferret> DarkY: good :P
<wildchild> sladen: I was looking for "apache.conf"
<DarkY> thirstyferret: what name is 6.10 :x
<DarkY> thirstyferret: brezzy? dapper? edgy? feisty? :x
<thirstyferret> DarkY: Edgy Eft
<sladen> wildchild: 'Apache' does not use '/etc/httpd' as there are many HTTP daemons (servers) available, and if all those HTTP servers tried to use that directory for their configuration you'd have a bit of a problem
<thirstyferret> DarkY: ;)
<DevC> ok is SAMBA part of Ubuntu or do I have to do apt-get in order to use smbclient? been so long since I have used Ubuntu (obviously)
<DarkY> thirstyferret: thx =D
<kitche> DarkY: edgy feisty is the new version of ubuntu being developed
<lakin> how do you change the password for your gnome keyring?
<Doow> DevC: try it =)
<public> can anyone help me with some advice on how to get an ISA soundcard working under ubuntu? I cant seem to find the right modules..any help?
<thirstyferret> I believe Feisty Fawn is 7.04...
<devilsadvocate> thirstyferret, it is
<timo90> how do i find out my ip adreses
<public> I know I should get a new card...but... I was just wondering if there was an equivalent to alsaconf these days/
<thirstyferret> timo90: http://www.whatismyip.com
<nolimitsoya> tips for at good audio metadata tagger are very wellcome :)
<nolimitsoya> *-t
<kmarius> timo90, type ifconfig
<sladen> DevC: install the package 'smbclient', and if you want to recieve messages, isntall 'linpopup'
<timo90> thank you kmarius:
<timo90> exactly what im looking for
<sladen> DevC: there isn't space on the CD to install everything available in Ubuntu!
<public> alsaconf used to be a handy program
<thirstyferret> kmarius: never knew that :)
<sladen> timo90: /sbin/ifconfig
<maxxism> sladen not even close.
<sladen> timo90: or  System->Adminstration->networking
<maxxism> blah
<maxxism> sorry
<sladen> maxxism: could you explain again?
<masterninja> gaim isnt working :(
<maxxism> sladen nm.  sorry
<public> can anyone please give advice on installing an older isa pci soundcard under ubuntu ???  thanks in advance
<sladen> masterninja: in what way is 'gaim' not working, do you recieve an error message for example?
<masterninja> not logging into msn
<masterninja> worked before
<Fallen^Angel> "not replacing existing default route through ppp0" - is this liveCD issue?
<sladen> public: ISA and PCI are two different bus types.  It's not possible to have a card that is both.  Which do you have?
<sladen> masterninja: do you get an error message when this happens?
<sladen> masterninja: have you tried closing gaim and restarting?
<masterninja> just says faild to connect
<public> sorry its ISA
<masterninja> turning gaim on and off does nothing
<thirstyferret> masterninja: silly question... have you checked settings? connection properties?
<masterninja> yeah yeah i dont all that
<masterninja> done*
<public> I did it once before and I remmebr having to use modprobe but i'm not sure how to do it now
<sladen> masterninja: MSN does have server issues from time to time.  Have you tried checking your details using an online web-based MSN client?
<kmarius> so you've reinstalled ubuntu on the same box, public ?
<masterninja> nope ill try it
<sladen> Fallen^Angel: you already have a connection setup;  are you trying to bring up two connections to the internet?
<sladen> Fallen^Angel: eg. via a Network Card and via an ADSL modem?
<public> yes and I had forgotten about the sound issue on reinstall
<kmarius> public, if it's the same installation you might be able to dig something from your history file
<spunk_> My wifi card is up'n'running all fine, but I want to know which driver is used for it. How can I get that info?
<sladen> public: ISA PnP cards should work out of the box on Ubuntu, if it's not you may need to load a module manually and we'd like you to file a bug report
<public> I just found another soundcar in a drawer
<public> brb  thx
<masterninja> are you ment to put your whole email in the screen name field?
<devilsadvocate> masterninja, yes
<sladen> public: you can find the low-level PnP information in  /sys/bus/pnp/  using the 'ls' and 'cat' commands to explore
<Jager> Anyone know of a good p2p program like Ares for linux?
<maxxism> Jager amule
<maxxism> Jager and torrents
<grimboy> I'm trying to find out the vertical/horizontal refresh rate of a second monitor I'm trying to do a dual monitor thing with (Can't wait for xorg 7.3). I've tried X -configure but that failed to detect the monitor at all. How would I got about doing this?
<masterninja> it keeps adding .hotmail.com at the end of my email
<Jager> Thanks
<sladen> Jager: Firefox and 'bittorrent'
<masterninja> but i have @msn.com
<bruenig> 'utorrent'
<masterninja> stuff it ill get aMSN
<aribo> anybody experience in installing a ATI-IXP southbridge HD-audio and modem chipset SB450 hda-intel (I cant get any sound :( )
<Jager> azureus ftw
<masterninja> stupid piece of crap programing
<maxxism> masterninja nooooo
<sorush20> hi, what program do I install in gnome to be able to add keyboard shortcuts to programs like gthumb nail viewer ?
<maxxism> masterninja  gaim works awesome.
<masterninja> lies
<sorush20> Could not display help: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<maxxism> masterninja man I use it all day everyday with gtalk and msn.
<spunk_> My wifi card is up'n'running all fine, but I want to know which driver is used for it. How can I get that info?
<sladen> grimboy: you can do a manual probe, I've forgotten the command that is used.  'edid' is the protocol used to talk to and query the montior
<Fallen^Angel> sladen no adsl modem, trough lan
<masterninja> i installed compiz and xgl through synaptic but my screen is yet to go all cool and fancy
<sladen> masterninja: keeps adding '.hotmail.com'  or '@hotmail.com'   have you just tried putting in  'yourname@msn.com'
<maxxism> bruenig I wish utorrent was ported to linux.  I run in in wine right now.  its still the best torrent app
<tengil> can anyone tell me how i can get tvout working as well as my two monitors. i have a different screens on both monitors but when i turn on tv-out the monitors turn black. im using driver nvidia for my geforce6200 card
<masterninja> yep
<narrchy> Anyone here that can help me with a problem I'm having with installing Ubuntu via CD-R
<sladen> Fallen^Angel: that message is saying that a PPP connection is already setup (eg. Modem, or ADSL)
<maxxism> narrchy what problem?
<masterninja> fallen angle means saten :P
<masterninja> satan*
<chaosmeika> hey there
<jerp> angel*
<narrchy> Well I burnt the cd and it has the .iso on it but I cannot boot it from the cd at all
<narrchy> I used isorecorder to do it
<chaosmeika> I was wondering if there was anyone who had experience with installing ubuntu 6 on a laptop
<masterninja> :P
<narrchy> onto a CD-RW
<masterninja> i have
<chaosmeika> laptop in question is an old compaq presario 1200
<masterninja> im on a ubuntu laptop
<masterninja> yea?
<maxxism> narrchy when you view the disk does it have a file  called blah.iso
<chaosmeika> ah cool
<narrchy> no
<chaosmeika> well for some odd reason
<chaosmeika> its not really installing for me
<Jager> how do i install .deb files from terminal again?
<maxxism> narrchy ok.  so check your bios and make sure your system is set to boot from cd.
<masterninja> yeah happend on my dads laptop
<sladen> chaosmeika: there's no such thing as 'Ubuntu 6', the version number is the  year and month of release (eg. 6.10 was released in 2006/October)
<masterninja> is it to slow or something?
<narrchy> it is
<chaosmeika> oh...
<sladen> chaosmeika: Ubuntu should work most excellently on Laptops, since that's what all of the developers use
<chaosmeika> lemme double check what I dled...
<sysrage> if i wanna give ubuntu a try on an older laptop (p3 900, only 386mb ram). should i try kubuntu, plain ubuntu, or what? i'm not new to linux, just wanna try a new distro
<maxxism> narrchy i would make a new disc then.
<narrchy> how should i do it this time?
<maxxism> narrchy and download the iso again.  just in case.
<russian-dude> I have 2 SATA HDDs, one has windows on it, another has Ubuntu. What do I need to do so i can choose what OS to boot?
<sladen> sysrage: 386MB should be fine, although recent versions of Ubuntu start to get squashed in 256MB
<dabaR> sysrage: try http://xubuntu.org/
<chaosmeika> it would seem I have a copy od dapper drake
<aribo> russian-dude you need to configure grub
<chaosmeika> od=of
<maxxism> russian-dude make your ubuntu drive the primary.  and learn to configure grub
<sysrage> been running gentoo on it for years. slackware before that. so i know stuff will work, just curious if one of the flavors would be better
<sladen> chaosmeika: 6.06 LTS ?
<dabaR> sysrage: if you want a better performance than what you get with ubuntu. Try all three!
<russian-dude> aribo how do i configure grub?
<chaosmeika> sladen 6.06
<masterninja> gaim randomly sarted working
<sysrage> ah xfce.. not a huge fan. think i'll try normal ubuntu first
<maxxism> masterninja  has a case of PEBKAC
<sysrage> normal uses gnome.. kubuntu is kde, right?
<dabaR> maxxism: heh.
<masterninja> eh?
<sysrage> by default of course
<dabaR> sysrage: ya
<masterninja> oi clever clogs
<masterninja> how do i turn on xgl?
<maxxism> PEBKAC = problem exists between keyboard and chair.
<sorush20> hi, what program do I install in gnome to be able to add keyboard shortcuts to programs like gthumb nail viewer ?
<sorush20> hi, what program do I install in gnome to be able to add keyboard shortcuts to programs like gthumb nail viewer ?
<masterninja> i installed it and compiz but no affect
<welch> i am trying to install ubuntu server and the install program cannot find the dchp server, i tried switching the ethernet cards and i still have no luck. dmesg shows that ubuntu sees eth0 is ADMtek comet, but i'm using a linksys etherfast
<sorush20> Could not display help: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<welch> how can i get the ethernet card to work?
<masterninja> brb
<slawoszynski> hi, in my ubuntu i cant install postgres, always when Im trying to install there is only /etc/postgres-common directory, anyone know solution?
<aribo> russian-dude I talk with you in private
<dabaR> welch: are you using dhcp on your network?
<welch> yes
<sladen> chaosmeika: should work fine on a lapto
<dabaR> sladen: what package did you install?
<spunk_> My wifi card is up'n'running all fine, but I want to know which driver is used for it. How can I get that info?
<sladen> chaosmeika: if there are any problems, please file a bug in launchpad
<dabaR> spunk_: lsmod will show all modules which I think are drivers that are loaded on your machine.
<sladen> dabaR: I have many packages installed, which one is of interest to you?  Personally I like a quick round of 'xbill'
<narrchy> can i use a cd-r to burn ubuntu .iso?
<russian-dude> aribo, it says it won't let me message you, i'm not registered
<dabaR> sladen: I was trying to ask slawoszynski , but nicktab messed up
<chaosmeika> it made an error and mentioned force=1 during install
<dabaR> slawoszynski: what package did you install?
<aribo> does someone know how to install an integrated ATI soundcard ?
<spunk_> dabaR, ok. so there is no way to check which driver that is used for a particular network device?
<aribo> from a DFI RS482
<slawoszynski> first, on 6.06 postgresql only
<narrchy> can i use a cd-r to burn a .iso
<DevC> damn I fogot my password for root :o
<narrchy> and how much space does the .iso take up?
<dabaR> spunk_: I did not say that, I gave you a way to find out, I do not know whether or not there is a command for what you say
<aribo> I run dapper
<tonyyarusso> I need to know how to mount a device which shows up in /var/log/syslog as "Nov 25 17:48:42 experimental kernel: [78887.680000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5"
<DevC> now I get to guess at it heh
<spunk_> dabaR, ok
<slawoszynski> but Im noob in ubuntu, and I remove it and I instaled postgres-8.1
<pilibeen> can somebody give me the command to see a list of all running processes?
<tonyyarusso> Any suggestions?
<saxin> pilibeen: ps aux
<slawoszynski> and I have no /etc/postgres directory, and no ubuntu
<alecjw> tonyyarusso: is it a pen drive?
<dabaR> slawoszynski: you have postgresql-8.1 installed?
<welch> dadaR: how can i configure my ethernet card?
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: Digital voice recorder, flash memory.
<slawoszynski> yes
<K^Holtz> a lot of my screensavers are just staying as blank screens... is the something wrong w/ my video settings or something?
<dabaR> welch: skip the network setup installation step if it does not work, and work on getting the card set up after you install.
<profoX`_> I am unable to ping/access a website on my linux box (i can't get its ip address resolved), all other websites work... on my other computer, I can visit the website though.. what could be wrong.. hosts file looks normal..
<sladen> aribo: the sound card should work out of the box, is it enabled in the BIOS
<profoX`_> both pc's have the same ip
<profoX`_> (router)
<profoX`_> same external ip i mean
<alecjw> tonyyarusso: it should mount itself (if it's a usb masss storage device). to use the voice recording function, try selecting it as an alsa audio device
<dabaR> profoX`_: but you can ping the sites IP address?
<slawoszynski> on other ubuntu I : sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.1 postgresql-client-8.1 postgresql-doc-8.1 postgresql-server-dev-8.1
<zerocool> hi every body
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: I don't need to use it while connected, just transfer files.  (They're recorded as wav)
<nolimitsoya> tips for a good audio metadata tagger are very wellcome :)
<slawoszynski> and everythink is ok
<sladen> tonyyarusso: if it's a Mass Storage Device, you'll need to mount   /dev/sdXYZ  , but this should happen automatically *if* it is indeed a USB Mass Storage Device (eg. flash, hard-disk...)
<profoX`_> dabaR: yes, but I can't access the site through its ip address
<theturtlemoves> hey, I've got a new Core 2 Duo laptop. what's the best kernel to use?
<alecjw> tonyyarusso: doesn't it mount itself???
<tonyyarusso> sladen: Nothing in /media - I'll check the /devs
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: Doesn't look like it
<sladen> profoX`_: sounds like an DNS issue.  check the contents of  /etc/resolv.conf
<theturtlemoves> Should I try 64 bit, or is it still not so good?
<alecjw> tonyyarusso: when you plug in, say, a pen drive, does it mount automatically?
<sladen> profoX`_: trying deleting the first nameserver mentioned in /etc/resolv.conf so that the second one gets used
<K^Holtz> a lot of my screensavers are just staying as blank screens... is the something wrong w/ my video settings or something?
<sladen> tonyyarusso: things from  /dev/*  get _mounted_  onto  /media/*
<profoX`_> well i can't ping it... it does 1 ping, and fails... and then I have 100% packet loss
<profoX`_> sladen: I can't ping the IP like I should
<theturtlemoves> anyone?
<profoX`_> sladen: it does 1 ping, and fails... and then I have 100% packet loss
<sladen> theturtlemoves: unless you're doing heavy database work, you probably don't need the amd64 version
<dabaR> sladen: being not able to resolve a domain name into its IP address, and not being able to access the same IP address in the browser sounds like a dns issue to you?
<Lattyware> Could anyone help me with how I would go about encoding Anime (.mkvs, .avis, alot of xvid, h264, vorbis, etc...) to work on an ipod? I have Vive and a recompiled ffmpeg but it just fails on my anime (did get it to work with a random .mov I had lying around).
<profoX`_> 55 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 54017ms
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: Yes
<sladen> profoX`_: lots of firewalls [incorrectly]  drop ICMP ping packets.  Can you successfully ping /any/ sites?
<alecjw> tonyyarusso: dunno waht to do then. sorry :( i hope someone else can fix your problem
<profoX`_> sladen: yes, I can ping all other sites..
<sladen> profoX`_: then I wouldn't worry.
<we2by> flash no sound
<profoX`_> sladen: just not this one I am having trouble with (www.beryl-project.org)
<we2by> any idea?
<profoX`_> sladen: I'm not worrying, but I also can't access the website....
<cafuego_> Lattyware: I have an ffmpeg apckage with the required support for mp4/aac output and a little shell script to convery stuff.
<profoX`_> sladen: not with 2 different external IP's on this computer
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: , sladen: There is no /dev/sd* for it
<theturtlemoves> sladen: so the regular 686-smp should be fine?
<dabaR> we2by: there is information on this in the restricted formats page under flash. Do you know where the page is?
<we2by> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nolimitsoya> !tag
<sladen> profoX`_: www.beryl-project.org resolves to  195.14.0.203  for me, can you ping that IP directly?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecjw> tonyyarusso: it probably isnt a mass storage device, but i've had an idea - how did you access it in windoze/mac?
<nolimitsoya> whats the default application for handling audio metadata in ubuntu?
<profoX`_> sladen: I already tried that, I am talking to the admin of beryl-project.org on IRC.. didnt work, thats the thing that gave me: 55 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 54017ms
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: , sladen: Shows in 'lsusb' as Bus 002 Device 005: ID 07b4:020d Olympus Optical Co., Ltd Digital Voice Recorder VN-240PC
<cafuego_> Lattyware: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/ffmpeg/
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: I didn't.  I don't have either.
<alecjw> tonyyarusso: :s how does it say you should trnasfer files from it in windoze/mac
<sladen> profoX`_: I suspect that www.beryl-project.org is served from many different servers, in a "round robin" fashion.  Perhaps the particular one you got given is currently down or doesn't accept ping packets
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: , sladen: Which isn't actually the model number, but right brand
<cafuego_> Lattyware: and http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/vidpod.sh
<profoX`_> sladen: well it must be the first problem, because I can't access it either?
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: Win has an audio editor program that also handles the file transfer
<profoX`_> (using a webbrowser)
<Lattyware> cafuego_: Thanks, I will try that out.
<SlimG> anyone? ut2004 won't start on a ati mobility 9700 laptop, something about missing GLX visual... here's the console output: http://pastebin.com/832850
<Willa> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> Lattyware: I just tried it on a .mov from jy camera and it worked; mainly I use it on xvids here without any problems whatsoever.
<alecjw> tonyyarusso: was that a program which came with it? what was it?
<sladen> alecjw: and that's supposed to show up as a hard-disk.  Do you need special software to access the device instead?
#ubuntu 2006-11-26
<profoX`_> sladen: admin says its only 1 server
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: "Olympus Digital Wave Player"
<sladen> SlimG: if it's  "0x57" or whatever we've seen that before, but I'm not sure of the issue, it maybe an ATI driver issue IIRC.
<sladen> profoX`_: so, what happens in you  apt-get install mtr   and then  mtr www.beryl-project.org    how far do the packets get?
<alecjw> tonyyarusso, sladen: it might work in wine - try it
<saiko> hi, everyone ! is there any way to change/remove already set default gnome-keyring password, the problem is i don't know the current password ?
<Willa> is there any reason my unbuntu station only gets 256kbps
<Willa> while my windows station gets 600kbps?
<budgester> Willa: yup windows make it up
<Willa> huh?
<profoX`_> sladen: like... nothing...
<profoX`_> sladen: actuallythe mtr program kinda stays blank/freezes for some time
<profoX`_> no output.. so i guess it's just timing out or something
<zen> why do you use ubuntu rather than debian or lets say mandrake?
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: Maybe another day for that route - don't have time for Wine fiddling tonight.  If it's recognized by lsusb though, shouldn't I be able to use it natively?
<SlimG> sladen: the output doesn't say anything about 0x57
<profoX`_> when i do mtr www.google.com I get a GTK window displaying everything..
<profoX`_> sladen: and when i wait long enough: Temporary failure in name resolution: Success
<MetaBookfoziS> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alecjw> tonyyarusso: i don't think it acts as a mass storage device, so it can detect it but can't drive it
<tonyyarusso> alecjw: Hmm
<sladen> SlimG: what happens if you run 'glxinfo'
<Willa> jesus
<Willa> I've got a toothache from hell.
<Willa> dentist is gone till monday :(
<aribo> sladen :  in system>preference>sound
<aribo> he cant find a card
<odla> how do i change my host name?
<Willa> sudo apt-get fix my fucking tooth
<aribo> :)
<IndyGUnFreak> lol willa
<LjL> !language | Willa
<ubotu> Willa: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phas> someone think about the children!!
<Willa> oh
<kippi> hey
<Willa> So I saw Casino royale
<Willa> I must admit
<Willa> That guy did a good job as bond.
<russian-dude> aribo, I found menu.lst, but i don't know what exactly do i need to change
<sladen> aribo: I'm confused, who is 'he' that cannot find the "sound card"
<IndyGUnFreak> wihle i have no probs keeping things family oriented, how many kids are actually in here?
<sladen> russian-dude: what are you attempting to achieve?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Willa> none IndyGUnFreak.
<libolt> has anyone packaged up the Nvidia Cg library for ubuntu-amd64?  I'm running feisty on my system
<Willa> and if they were, good parenting could always fix any issue.
<kippi> I have a wireless card, installed the drivers using nswrapper and it can see the driver and the card, but i can't connect to the wireless, how can i trouble shot this?
<russian-dude> changing GRUB, so i have a choice: Ubuntu or Windows
<sladen> libolt: is that part of the Ubuntu drivers?
<odla> how do i change my hostname?
<sladen> libolt: is that part of the Nvidia drivers?
<Willa> kippi, did u setup the card and check it to make it active? under networking
<sladen> odla: edit /etc/hostname
<saiko> hi, everyone ! is there any way to change/remove already set default gnome-keyring password, the problem is i don't know the current password ?
<mofturos> odla: /etc/hostname
<kippi> Willa, yep
<Lattyware> cafuego_: Works great, thanks!
<odla> well that's freakin easy...thanks gusy
<libolt> sladen: doesn't appear to be
<sladen> saiko: obviously not, that would be a huge security hole
<Willa> kippi, and the progress bar just goes, then disapears?
<DjViper> guys, how do I sftp a whole dir from one place to another?
<cafuego_> Lattyware: excellent :-)   Note you cna pass 'wide' as 2nd option to the script, to encolde to 16:9
<saiko> sladen: i have the root password, though
<profoX`_> sladen: ...more ideas?
<Willa> the freenode #ubuntu chan is out of control.
<johnficca> hi does anyone know how to fix the 64 bit usplash problem?
<compengi> does ubuntu recognizes nokia mobile phones connected to him through usb?
<Willa> kippi: I'd try #ubuntuo on irc.freenode.com (or net)
<aribo> just add at the end sometnihg like this
<aribo> title           Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
<aribo> root            (hd2,0)
<aribo> savedefault
<aribo> makeactive
<aribo> map             (hd0) (hd2)
<aribo> map             (hd2) (hd0)
<aribo> chainloader     +1
<Willa> its a 800person chan.
<profoX`_> !paste|aribo
<ubotu> aribo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell aribo about paste | aribo, see the private message from Ubotu
<sladen> saiko: by default, Ubuntu does not enable the 'root' account, encouraging the use of sudo.  Are you on an Ubuntu machine?
<russian-dude> aribo: thanks
<Willa> !obnoxious commands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obnoxious commands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse | willa
<ubotu> willa: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<SlimG> sladen: It outputs a bunch of info, doesn't tell me much
<Willa> oh my god.
<saiko> sladen: i am, this is actually my machine, but by mistake the default gnome-keyring password was set to "something" and i don't know what that "something" is ..
<Willa> doesn't look like there are any ops here?
<Willa> odd
<kippi> Willa, yeah, the bar just goes, how comes irc.freenode.com ?
<libolt> nope searching for libCg.so on packages.ubuntu.org produces no packages that contain the library, looks like I have to do a manual install
<Willa> more people than bots.
<LjL> Willa, well that doesn't mean the bot should be abused even if there are no ops ;-)
<dv_> libolt, yep
<dv_> Cg is not in the rep
<compengi> does ubuntu recognizes nokia mobile phones connected to him through usb?
<sladen> compengi: recognise yes---but you will need to use software to communicate.  Eg. if you want to dial-up via the Mobile Phone, then use 'System->Adminstration->Networking'.  To send SMS, try using 'gnokii'
<dv_> not even in multiverse
<IndyGUnFreak> are there any ops here?
<tonyyarusso> sladen: Any more ideas from you?
<agent> can the debian rules file run a custom script? if so, how?
<IndyGUnFreak> i've never saw someone kicked off this channel.
<sladen> libolt: if you think 'libCg' hsould be installed, please file a bug report asking for it
<steve> hi
<compengi> sladen, i want to access my data on the phone how can this be done
<steve> sorry to annoy you guys
<steve> but i got a little question
<sladen> IndyGUnFreak: there's ops all around.
<Willa> steve, this is a help channel.
<steve> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 everything seems fine i got a new system with sata drives so i installed it to my sata disk
<dv_> sladen, Cg is a software from nvidia
<sladen> compengi: what type of 'data' on the phone?
<Willa> sladen: none have any @'s
<steve> i said in the setup grub should be installed to hd0
<dv_> for platform- and API-independent shaders
<IndyGUnFreak> ok sladen, i believe you, i'm not one to really step out of line anyways, just curious.
<Willa> ircops?
<profoX`_> Willa: doesn't mean they can't kick you if you're being annoying :)
<libolt> sladen: alright I'll look into it, I probably should file a bug report that the libogre packages shoudl be updated too.  They're way ancient
<steve> but when i reboot grub doesn't show up what could be the problem?
<steve> anyone has a idea?
<sladen> dv_: if you think it should in included in Ubuntu, please file a bug report asking for libcg to be packaged!
<dv_> its not open-source, so I guess it may be problematic to put it in a rep
<compengi> sladen, my mmc card.... and other stuff
<Willa> how is that possible profoX`_?
<sladen> compengi: pictures, email, what?
<devilsadvocate> steve, do you boot into ubunut?
<compengi> sladen, pictures, files....
<sladen> compengi: contacts will need 'syncing' using something like Evolution/OpenSync
<saiko> maybe someone know how can i just delete the default keyring and make a new one ?
<enyc> steve: notice now the fstab and grub.conf use UUID nuwbers so you should be able to connect the hard disk differently... solong as the bios will present the disk as drive 0x80 it can be booted in short
<sladen> compengi: files should be accessible over Mass Storage or OBEX-ftp
<profoX`_> Willa: freenode policy is just openminded... everyone is equal... OP's don't become @ unless someone is spamming/being annoying/etc
<enyc> steve: you could connect via a pata-aadatper or external caddy, depending on the lreevant bios support
<johnficca> does anyone know how to boot the 32bit ubuntu on a 64 bit PC
<devilsadvocate> steve, are you able to boot?
<steve> booting into ubuntu is NOT possible
<Willa> profoX`_ I'm just curious how you become an op in a chan, when there are NO opped bots.
<Willa> or ppl
<lupine_85> johnficca: put the 32bit cd in the drive; reboot
<enyc> johnficca: you install 32bit ubuntu and it iwll work
<steve> but i cna boot windows xp which is on the same disk
<steve> perfectly
<compengi> sladen, but shouldn't i get like a flash drive when i plug my mobile by usb to the computer?
<lupine_85> or create a 32bit chroot and pop in to it
<profoX`> Willa: read some docs about IRC / Freenode in particular ;)
<Lattyware> Willa: Services
<Willa> is this freenode?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<profoX`> Willa: yes
<Willa> or efnet?
<enyc> Konnektion: howeveryou acn create a debootscrap chroot environment in order to run 32bit thing inside the 64bit... another long story ;-)
<profoX`> Freenode
<Lattyware> The server can do it behind the scenes.
<Willa> OHHH
<Willa> lol
<Willa> I thought I was on efnet lol
<sladen> compengi: only if the phone pretends to be USB Mass Storage device.  If not then you will need other software
<johnficca> does it slow down running the 32 bit on 64
<profoX`> Efnet is evil
<Willa> im on efnet downstairs.
<lupine_85> j00 n00b!
<Willa> yea I know :)
<LjL> i repeat: !offtopic
<lupine_85> oh, ait, yes this isn't efnet :p
<profoX`> LjL: thanks..
<profoX`> sorry
* lupine_85 politely retracts his statement
<sladen> compengi: what phone type do you have, have you googled for 'Nokia MODEL ubuntu'
<kud0s> How o you get applcation to run at startup as a daemon? For example, the equivilent of windows services?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kud0s about boot | kud0s, see the private message from Ubotu
<wceoscar> I installed Amsn but now i cant Delete the current profin.. it says its beeing used by the program ???
<enyc> steve: ddid that install ever boot on this system... stopped working at some point? etc.
<budgester> kudOs: what sort of application ?
<ma12> Hello everyone - I absolutely have tried everything to get MPlayer to play my mpg, but it keeps giving me "error opening/initializing the selected video out device
<steve> no never bootet
<steve> it just gets installed
<steve> setup says you can reboot the system now
<steve> i do so
<Willa> ma12 install VLC
<johnficca> I tried booting the 32 bit one and it needed the 64 bit one
<enyc> ma12: try vlc or xine-ui ;-)
<profoX`> ma12: mplayer (in terminal) or gmplayer (graphical interface)
<ma12> totem plays it no problem, but I cannot get MPlayer
<steve> but ubuntu doesn't boot up
<cowen_> hey
<steve> just windows xp loads
<profoX`> ma12: don't listen to them, mplayer is the best :)
<steve> grub doesn't show up
<Willa> vlc plays, no problems.
<devilsadvocate> steve, sounds like grub never installed too the mbr...
<enyc> ma12: this kindh of thing happnes soemntimes.  worth having many player installed theefore ;-)
<kud0s> cheers
<ma12> I have heard that MPlayer is the best from what I have read, but I cannot get it to play mpg
<wceoscar> HEY....  I HAVE A 64processor 3800+ 939.... CAN I GET THE x64 edition??? is it stable?????????
<profoX`> ma12: try: mplayer -vo xv videofile.mpg, does that work?
<enyc> steve: thrrm grub not installed on MBR of the booting hard disk then?
<Willa> ma12: VLC is the best.
<LjL> !caps | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DjViper> guys, how do I sftp a whole dir from one place to another?
<Willa> ma12: did you dl the codecs?
<dm> Ok someone help me.. Somehow the icons in my menubar are all now really small and no matter what theme im on, they do not get bigger icon as well as controls theme
<enyc> DjViper: using scp -r instead of sftp
<skyfaller> hm... has anyone actually gotten GDesklets to work?  I can't seem to get a freaking weather widget
<LjL> wceoscar: it's stable enough, but you won't be able to run certain [proprietary]  things such as Flash, the W32 codecs, etc, at least not easily
<ma12> yes all codecs are downloaded
<DjViper> enyc: ok
<Lattyware> mal12: Appears to have the same thing as me
<Willa> does mplayer play .img's?
<enyc> DjViper: scp -r locatdir remotehost:remotedir   I think
<profoX`> Willa, ma12: i don't think codecs are the problem, because it says his video out doesnt work..
<steve> devilsadvocate got the same idea, the setup says grub will be installed to hd0 but what is hd0 i mean i got a raid controller in my system with ide disks did grub get installed to one of those now or how to tell the setup to put grub on my sata disk?
<Lattyware> Mine does the same.
<wceoscar> ok. im using the 32 6.10 edition... am i in good shape?
<skyfaller> Is there a better way to get a weather widget than GDesklets?
<profoX`> Willa: .img's as in .iso kinda things? you can mount that, and i also think it plays .iso's natively if it are svcd's or dvd's
<Lattyware> And no, my first statement did not make any sense whatsoever.
<enyc> steve: hrrm  raid
<LjL> wceoscar: you should be. 6.06 is supported for longer than 6.10, though
<profoX`> ma12: have you tried my command...
<enyc> steve: fiiddly.. is the raid something that linux supprorts ?
<wceoscar> oh really
<Deez> I've downloaded and built the latest xCHM app. Problem is, they funked the version number on it :( An old version in the repo keep trying to update it but that'll be a downgrade! How the hell do I stop the update manager from trying to downgrade the app!?
<Lattyware> ma12: I also get the same thing when trying to play .movs.
<LjL> !lts | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ma12> profoX it worked perfect!
<Willa> profoX`: LAME :). VLC plays .img. Just double click on it, plays just like a .mpg or any thing else..
<ma12> how do I make that permanent?
<wceoscar> ok
<profoX`> ma12: well, but you want to use the Graphical mplayer interface, right?
<profoX`> like, gmplayer
<ma12> yes
<steve> enyc atm ubuntu/linux shall not care about the controller card or the raid it shall install to the sata disk which it does fine and put grub on it :=
<steve> ;)
<enyc> steve: or is this one of those 'fakeraid' things where the bios software and windows-driver is the only tools that actually can read theaid without special setup of 'fakeraid' tolol?
<Lattyware> In fact, with anything. I've had this problem before...
<profoX`> ma12: try this.. open up gmplayer.. (type gmplayer or open mplayer through the menu)
<dm> Ok someone help me.. Somehow the icons in my menubar are all now really small and no matter what theme im on, they do not get bigger icon as well as controls theme
<profoX`> ma12: then right click on the mplayer window and choose Preferences
<wceoscar> my other problem is that i installed amsn and i want to delet my current profile or edit it... but it doesnt lets me.. i even uninstalled the apps and re installed it a nd nothing???
<gpafixit> Hi all .. I just added a fat32 hard drive (for storage) and now I would like it to show up on my desktop (like the xp partition does) when I login .. I added it to /etc/fstab and mount -a mounted it and I can use it, but I would like it to auto load on my desktop .. how-to?
<profoX`> ma12: then go to the "Video" tab... can you tell me which driver is selected?
<steve> and it's a raid card but the raid isn't used only disks plugged to the card to use them....
<Pelo> dm  try resizing the panel itself
<enyc> steve: fine, but you need to get BIOS at boot time to represent that sata disk at 0x80 in the INT 13 function calls and run that bootsector... and this deens to be the case when grub was installed in order for it to have setup in the right place ;-)
<steve> as the new board doesn't have ide channels
<ma12> profox ok hold on
<devilsadvocate> wceoscar, you'll have to remove the profile files i guess
<kippi> I have a wireless card, installed the drivers using nswrapper and it can see the driver and the card, but i can't connect to the wireless, how can i trouble shot this? It just gives me the bar saying getting IP address and then the bar just goes and then there is no connection
<wceoscar> how can i do that?
<dm> Pelo its the items in the menubar, not the panel
<Deez> I've downloaded and built the latest xCHM app. Problem is, they funked the version number on it :( An old version in the repo keep trying to update it but that'll be a downgrade! How the hell do I stop the update manager from trying to downgrade the app!?
<Willa> kippi have you rebooted?
<enyc> steve: the raid card may take over INT 13 in its BIOS and make ithe raid 0x80 etc. and you may not boot from the sata drive therfore?
<kippi> Willa, yep
* Pelo goes back to watching Robin Hood
<steve> i boot from the sata drive
<steve> cause windows xp is installed to it in a partition
<Deez> I locked and forced the version in Synaptic *but* that don't mean a thing! please help!
<wceoscar> How o i remove the prfile files?? where are they located?
<dm> Pelo any suggestions ?
<enyc> steve: well if grub does not appear at all then it is not installed on the MBR of that drive ;-)
<Pelo> dm,  no
<devilsadvocate> wceoscar, try in ~/.amsn/
<steve> right
<steve> and how do i tell grub to install to that drive now?
<tonyyarusso> I need to find a way to transfer files from a digital voice recorder.  Shows in 'lsusb' as Bus 002 Device 005: ID 07b4:020d Olympus Optical Co., Ltd Digital Voice Recorder VN-240PC.  Shows in /var/log/syslog as "usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5".  Does not show up as /dev/sd* or automount.
<voidmage> I want my printer to print the pages in reverse order (so when it's done page 1 is on top instead of the last page). How can i do that?
<devilsadvocate> where ~ is your home directory, wceoscar
<enyc> steve: good question... i thnk you can boot from edgy live cd
<dm> voidmage you play WoW?
<voidmage> nope
<skyfaller> hey folks, I'm pretty sure there's something wrong with Ubuntu's package of GDesklets... can somebody help me check this?
<Deez> yo! how do I stop Synaptic from trying to update an application!?!?
<enyc> steve: then "grub" "root (hd0,?)" "setup (hd0)" where ? depends on the partition the  /boot/grub.menu.list  resides-in
<nolimitsoya> could anyone tell me what program you use for tagging and renaming audio files?
<enyc> steve: from a root-probmpt (or "sudo grub"
<enyc> )
<wceoscar> in muy hdd i guess
<Pelo> nolimitsoya,  easytag,   but there are a couple in the Add/remove menu
<kmarius> nolimitsoya, easytag is good... maybe amarok, too
<steve> ok thx
<steve> will try this
<Willa> oh
<Willa> are dvds only 4gigs?
<kippi> hmm, I think this is the only place ubuntu is a let down and that's with wireless
<Lattyware> yeah
<dv_> no,
<Lattyware> dual layer are 8
<Deez> how the **** do I stop synaptic, system-update or wtf from trying to update an application!?
<Lattyware> Well, ish.
<Lattyware> 4.7 or somthing.
<nolimitsoya> kmarius, Pelo, tried easytag, but it seems to make a mess of things... changing tags of files ive never asked it to. am i doing something wrong?
<Music_Shuffle> Single-layer standard DVD's are 4.7.
<dv_> I saw 7 gb data on dvds already
<Pelo> Willa,  4.7 gig, but you can buy 8 gig ones,  realy expensive
<Willa> kippi: try ubuntu on efnet.
<dv_> but it was a dual one :P
<tengil_> anyone have any suggestion how i can get picture on the tv and monitor the same time. i have a nvidia card and i been trying with alot of settings in xorg.conf now
<Willa> Do i need a special DVD player? for 8 gig? and will ubuntu recognize it?
<steve> but enyc if you think the controller card takes over int13 call wouldn't it be useless trying to install grub agianb to hd0?
<Pelo> nolimitsoya,  I think easytag removes borked tags when it loads a file, that maybe why it is doing that
<maxkelley> someonecallme?
<kmarius> nolimitsoya, the handling is a bit weird ... you should do a few experiments first (but this goes for many tag apps i guess)
<gpafixit> In the fstab file I noticed that the hda partitions/device has UUID=###### (numbrs/letters) .. does this effect how my newly installed hd shows up on my desktop? (I added it to my fstab /dev/hdb1 /media/StorageHD vfat etc etc etc ..
<nolimitsoya> Pelo, removes as in clears or fix?
<Pelo> as I clear I think
<nolimitsoya> Pelo, ok, well thats broken behaviour right there imho...
<Deez> am I being ignored!? how  do  I  stop  synaptic  OR  system-update  from  trying  to  update  an  application!?
<Pelo> noliit yiou can try audio tag tool if you want
<nolimitsoya> Pelo, thank you. i will
<wceoscar> any ideas in how to remove my profile on amsn?????
<nolimitsoya> Deez, in the menues of synaptic, look for force version
<Byan> how do I tell the version of a package I want to install using apt-get
<Byan> ?
<LjL> Byan: "apt-cache policy packagename"
<Byan> thanks
<nolimitsoya> Deez, or you could try lock version...
<Deez> nolimitsoya, I tried that so many times... it's killing me... I select xCHM, (the version that is installed without upgrading it) and I select Package > Force Version... *but* nothing happens!
<Willa> woah, so freenode is larger than efnet?
<Deez> nolimitsoya, lock and force don't do a thing :(
<wceoscar> how can i remove the profile in amsn??????????????
<Deez> nolimitsoya, I must be doing it wrong :(
<Willa> !volume control
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume control - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Willa> :
<Willa> \
<nolimitsoya> Deez, lock version instead...
<Willa> Anyone get their keyboard working with the PCM volume control
<Willa> ?
<Pelo> !sound | Willa
<ubotu> Willa: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kmarius> Deez, try finding the appropiate script in /etc and chmod -x it
<Willa> pelo you think you know so much
<agent> how do i have a custom script run in a deb package during installation?
<Willa> you are powerless without your silly exclamation mark key.
<dabaR> Pelo: :P
<Deez> kmarius, heh, I wouldn't know which file it is at all :(
<Pelo> Willa,  just trying to help, if you don'T want it,  don't take it
<wceoscar> LjL, any ideas on how to remove my profile on amsn???????????
<LjL> wceoscar: no
<libolt> alright submitted a bug report asking for the packaging of the nvidia-cg-toolkit.
<Willa> I do I do
<Willa> one day, I'm going to know thw powers of the bots
<Willa> Just jealous
<Silivrenion> in ubuntu, after installing openssh-server, will the server daemon automatically start with the machine everytime its restarted?
<kmarius> Deez, try /etc/apt for a start -- i'm looking for something similar myself so my screen isn't powered back on all the time by some damn script
<Silivrenion> (by default)
<Deez> kmarius, ok
<cornell> I'm trying to get a cronjob working, and it doesn't seem to want to work for me.  I've a script, backupMysqlCron2, in a directory.  I've an entry in crontab: 10 18 * * * root run-parts /nameOfDirectory  I take that to mean, run everything in /nameOfDirectory at 1810 hours.  But, nothing.  If I do run-parts /nameOfDirectory, it works.  Any ideas?
<dabaR> Willa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kippi> has anyone got wireless working on ubuntu?
<Willa> oh
<wceoscar> i guess there is a way
<Willa> kippi I have.
<wceoscar> where csaa ni fin d the amsn folder?
<graft> yep, wireless
<Willa> do you have the wmp54g or whatever?
<n30n> I need help installing this wireless driver
<H3g3m0n> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lattyware> wceoscar: No. Noone has ever had ubuntu working with wireless cards, that's why everyone loves ubuntu.
<Lattyware> </sarcasm>
<kippi> Willa, how did do it?
<Willa> kippi someone on efnet helped me step by step
<dabaR> wceoscar: you could do something that is very unconventional, but will likely remove the profile, rm -rf .amsn
<kmarius> Deez, infact, i'd just chmod -R -x /etc/apt and see what part of your system gets hosed ;)
<Willa> Does ubuntu remember all command history?
<Willa> in its cache.
<boink> you mean bash
<dabaR> wceoscar: how hard is it to look through some menus in a gui and find the right option?
<Willa> is bash = terminal?
<boink> check the .bash_history
<boink> echo $SHELL
<Willa> well I know I can KEY UP.
<Pelo> Willa,  on a per session basis yes
<Willa> so im wondering how far does it go back?
<boink> it depends on what you have set in your .bashrc
<Deez> kmarius, heh, I looked all up and down the dir... heh, I really wouldn't know where to start...
<boink> man bash
<Willa> Pelo: but there were comands from yesterday way after I reset the computer
<Deez> I think force version and lock version in synaptic are BROKEN :(
<Deez> *but* I might be doing it wrong too...
<Jager> Whats a good p2p program for linux
<boink> it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Pelo> Willa,  good for you then
<Willa> kippi so did you setup the network name
<boink> it depends on what shell you use
<Lattyware> Jager: Azureus.
<dabaR> Willa: people used to use what is called a terminal cause it was somehow connected to a computer physically, what we call terminal these days is a terminal emulator. You interact with the computer through a terminal using a command interpreter, or shell. the default Ubuntu shell is bash.
<Jager> Lattyware thats torrent
<Lattyware> Or uTorrent under wine.
<Pelo> Jager,   torrents or frostwire
<kmarius> Deez, exactly what program's versions do you want to be kept in their current state?
<Willa> Pelo: Sorry im trying to help kippi out with my 4 days of ubuntu knowledge.
<Lattyware> Jager: And torrents are suddenly not peer to peer?
<Jager> Lattyware well.. you know what i mean lol
<wceoscar> anyway.
<Willa> unlike anyone else
<H3g3m0n> Willa: By default 500 lines in Ubuntu i think
<Willa> H3g3m0n hmm
<wceoscar> can i use ubuntu with a wireless network?
<Lattyware> And suddenly torrents are not the best form of peer to peer networking?
<boink> wceoscar: sure
<Lattyware> Torrents > Other P2P networks.
<Willa> dont use newsgroups.
<boink> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Willa> how about you guys just put in the topic
<Willa> "use google"
<Willa> and set the chan to +m
<Deez> kmarius, I downloaded the source to xCHM and built it. the repos contain version 1.9 *but* the dev funked up and made the source version 1.10 ... I guess 1.9 keeps trying to overwrite 1.10... I cannot force or lock the version :(
<wceoscar> ok
<Lattyware> Willa: Because some people would type 'help with ubuntu' into google, and expect a result that works.
<Pelo> Lattyware,   torrents and gnutella have different uses
<Lattyware> meh
<Deez> maybe force and lock in Synaptic is for different version packages found *only* in the repos :(
<Willa> I know the wireless thing is a simple fix
<Willa> that wifidoc isn't as helpful as you would think. to a complete n00b
<kmarius> Deez, I know this maybe a rotten solution .. but again, you might want to try and chmod -R -w on the directories you want to keep
<Deez> kmarius, I never thought of that and don't think I want to take that route :(
<Willa> kippi is your config DHCP
<dabaR> Willa: we welcome contributions to the existing documentation to make it more beginner friendly. That is why it is on a wiki.
<profoX`> ma12: really.. you are annoying :p
<profoX`> ma12: the pm window is completely lagging because you are copy/pasting the whole conversation
<Willa> lol
<gnomefreak> profoX`: that is uncalled for please dont do it
<profoX`> gnomefreak: do what
<Willa> would more ram speed up DVD playback? (local dvds off the Hard Drive).
<Kervan> Hello i am looking for a ide like Borland C++ Builders ide (auto Complate and functions tip ) or zend studio are there any ide at ubuntu?
<Willa> right now I have 256mb heh.
<ma12> haha no no its fine - total accident, I would be mad too
<ma12> profoX really helped me today
<wceoscar> where can i find blue themes like kubuntus for ubuntu?
<IndyGUnFreak> it wouldnt' hurt willa
<Byan> how do I make a uh.. symlink
<gnomefreak> profoX`: you know better than to call people names
<Willa> IndyGUnFreak, theres like a little lag every now and then. Or shutter.
<dabaR> wceoscar: search google for blue ubuntu human theme
<Willa> Not really noticeable.
<profoX`> ma12: np..
<graft> Willa: no - if your DVD rom drive can't keep up, try using a larger buffer/cache size (if your player allows it)
<Willa> graft: I SAID local. from the hard drive.
<Deez> Kervan, try eclipse...
<graft> Willa: um, that's not a DVD, then
<IndyGUnFreak> yeah, i run a 2.4ghz Processor, and 1024mb of RAM, and have no probs at all.
<Kervan> thanks Deez
<s8> can somebody tell me please how to exit X in ubuntu?
<IndyGUnFreak> routinely have movies playing,k surfing web, playing pokerstars, etc.
<yaloki> Kervan: eclipse CDT, kdeveloper
<Willa> then read the Q next time before you answer.
<profoX`> gnomefreak: i'm not calling people names.. i'm telling him it's annoying to copy/paste 100 lines ;) because it is
<dabaR> s8: how did it get started?
<LjL> s8: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" will exit X and bring you to a VT
<Kervan> yaloki kdevelop not too usable
<graft> Willa: pardon me for attempting to be helpful, dick.
<Deez> s8, Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F6 you mean?
<Kervan> i dont know the others
<gnomefreak> profoX`: you said "you are annoying" that is uncalled for
<jbroome> hahaha
<IndyGUnFreak> lol graft
<yaloki> Kervan: really
<fuffe> hey, I would like to question why ubuntu doesn't have releases like 6.10.1?
<yaloki> Kervan: eclipse CDT is another candidate
<fuffe> with bugfixes
<Willa> fuffe: no.
<LjL> fuffe: there is 6.06.1, actually
<dabaR> fuffe: sometimes it does. If the bug is big enough.
<IndyGUnFreak> because its perfect the first time.
<Willa> ubuntu is a great os.
<Willa> vs windows
<rpedro> wceoscar: do 'apt-get install blubuntu-look' ;)
<Willa> It loads so amazingly fast.
<Kervan> yaloki i am a linux newbie  borland ide was too easy
<Lattyware> cafuego_: Hmm... I tried wide, and it just added black bars :/
<fuffe> Willa, but isn't it good to get a fresh version with bugfixes from 6.10?
<IndyGUnFreak> i saw someone griping the other day cuz the next version of Linux is called Feisty Fawn, or something like that.
<wceoscar> ok
<dm> Anyone know how to remedy tiny icons in menu bar?????? themes arent helping
<Deez> when will Edgy+1 be released?
<IndyGUnFreak> if thats all you can find to gripe about, then its ok.
<fuffe> Ljl, really? kool!
<profoX`> gnomefreak: he doesn't care.. so why would you
<Willa> fuffe: Im sure it is. But I'm just using it as a HTPC downstairs.
<profoX`> and now shh
<gnomefreak> profoX`: its against the COC
<Willa> however, Ubuntu doesn't seem too secure
<Lattyware> cafuego_:  The original is in a wide format - and squashing it is kinda bad as there are subs
<jbroome> Willa: what?
<Willa> what security features does Ubuntu have?
<jbroome> Willa: i'm smell troll
<gnomefreak> Deez: in april
<wceoscar> another thing im not very familiar is instaling other sources files lice .rpm .tar what tools or stemps should i fllow to install this files>?
<Willa> jbroome uh. I use ubuntu n00b
<fuffe> too secure? is that a disadvantage?
* dabaR points out that willa has been trolling a little, so take him with a grain of salt
<Willa> or is fuffe the troll?
<IndyGUnFreak> Willa, its biggest security feature is, its not windows.
<Willa> IndyGUnFreak: ah ok. because You put your pw in
<IndyGUnFreak> uh no.
<Willa> saves it as a text file somewhere
<Deez> gnomefreak, really? isn't that when Feisty is released?
<Willa> yea there is a thread on ubuntu forums about it
<fuffe> I've been called troll a lot lately, dunno why..
<jbroome> wasn't that back in breezy?
<Willa> for some users at least.
<s8> i need to install nvidia graphics driver... and it's always complaining that i'm either running X (when using ctrl+alt+F#) or that i'm at a wrong runlevel...
<gnomefreak> Deez: thats what edgy+1 is
<dabaR> Deez: X+1 means the release after X
<dm> Anyone know how to remedy tiny icons in menu bar?????? themes arent helping
<Dev05> s8, You have to kill X
<IndyGUnFreak> in the menu bar?
<Deez> gnomefreak, so Dapper+1 is Edgy?
<jbroome> yes
<DevC> i'm in trouble, is there a way to reset the root password if I forget it because I can't seem to remember it and I need my root access to do the installs/updates/etc
<gnomefreak> yes
<Deez> heh
<dabaR> fuffe: read up on the concept, and you may see similarities...happens to everyone
<s8> the "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"  did not help
<gnomefreak> Deez: but dapper .1 is still dapper
<Deez> I learned something there thanks fellas!
<Deez> oh ok
<s8> dev05: how?
<LjL> !noob | Willa
<ubotu> Willa: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gnomefreak> Deez: dapper will have point releases
<LjL> !enter | Willa
<ubotu> Willa: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Deez> so when is Edgy.1 being released?
<LjL> Deez: perhaps never
<IndyGUnFreak> deez, it probably won't be
<jbroome> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<gnomefreak> Deez: its not only LTS will have point releases
<dabaR> DevC: You can boot into recovery mode, then run passwd to change the root password.
<Willa> jesus christ
<IndyGUnFreak> just run the automatic updater
<fuffe> dabaR, yeah.. I know what a troll is..
<gnomefreak> Willa: problem?
<Deez> kmarius, I rebuilt the source package and changed the version number... that was the only way around for me :(
<CoRnJuLiOx> alright, i just used diskmounter to mount a new partition i just made (ext3), but when i type in 'mount' it lists the partition as ntfs. am i missing something here?
<fuffe> but I don't want to shut up and not express my opinion just because of that
<Dev05> s8, Switch to say Ctr+Alt+F4. Log with your account. Type 'sudo su' (without quotes, of course). Enter your password. Type /etc/initd/gdm stop
<Willa> gnomefreak, not really. No idea why I get a "enter" command.  Whilst everyone is typing 2 lines a second
<bung> anyone know a linux version of like VirtualDub?
<Dev05> s8 init.d
<Deez> ok, I'll wait for Feisty... I thought the +1 version were maintenance releases like bug crushing, etc ... heh, I learned something... thanks again!
<yaloki> bung: you can run virtualdub with wine
<bung> indeed
<gnomefreak> fuffe: we dont take opinions here please join #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions
<bung> id prefer not to install wine
<Willa> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dev05> s8, Att.: That will kill any graphical app that you're currently running...
<fuffe> gnomefreak, ok, thanks!
<Willa> !xchat ident
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<dm> Anyone know how to change the icon size in the gnome menu bar on the panel ( resizing the panel does nto help )
<LjL> !msg the bot | Willa
<ubotu> Willa: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<IndyGUnFreak> bung, have you considered Crossover?
<IndyGUnFreak> granted, you have to pay for it, but i find it works better than Wine
<Willa> for fucks sake stop crying
<bung> IndyGUnFreak, Crossover? is that a video editor like VirtualDub?
<Willa> jesus
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-118bpgk.cable.mindspring.com]  by LjL
<IndyGUnFreak> no..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<IndyGUnFreak> http://www.codeweavers.com
<dabaR> LjL: You can also use pm with ubotu to avoid publicly disgracing people...
<bung> IndyGUnFreak, then why did you mention it?
<IndyGUnFreak> because you mentioned wine, i thought you were wanting a windows emulator.
<LjL> dabaR: if i did, then everyone now would be asking me why the ban.
<IndyGUnFreak> that wasn't WIne, that is.
<dabaR> LjL: not true, he sweared in the channel.
<dm> Anyone know how to change the icon size in the gnome menu bar on the panel ( resizing the panel does nto help )
<dabaR> LjL: and maybe he would have taken it more easily.
<bung> meh
<LjL> dabaR: i don't normally ban for swearing, without a previous warning. anyway - offtopic
<n30n> Ubuntu wont reconginze my laptops wireless card :'(
<s8> Dev05: thanx!
<Deez> s8, you using Ubuntu?
<s8> yep
<Seveas> dabaR, you could also pm LjL instead of questioning his behaviourin public
<CoRnJuLiOx> can anyone lend me a hand with mounting this partition i just made? sudo mount ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 doesn't work and diskmounter doesn't do anything to it.
<Seveas> that's uncalled for
<n30n> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Deez> s8, what you trying to do?
<wapityyy> i have a problem with my french canadian keyboard on ubuntu
<privat> he
<ubuntu> p
<Dev05> s8, You're welcome ;)
<wapityyy> i tried all the keyboard maps in the config tool ...
<s8> install nvidia drivers
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Deez> s8, ahh
<s8> thanx :)
<Pelo> wapityyy,  what   hold on,  mine works fine I'll tell you which to select
<wapityyy> Pelo: ok thanks
<dm> Anyone know how to change the icon size in the gnome menu bar on the panel ( resizing the panel does nto help )  (sorry to keep asking
<johnm1019> is there any way to play quicktime movies on ubuntu?
<timo90> Wow guys you wont belive this , my ubuntu woudnt work and i couldnt log on.i when to recovery and used it to get my linux back.Thing is im a complete noob.
<boink> johnm1019: with mplayer, I think
<dabaR> dm: all the icons are totally very small?
<johnm1019> boink: will try
<timo90> Linux can now be used by every one ;)
<timo90> and any one
<graft> yeah, mplayer can do quicktime no problem... but most things ought to be able to, if you have codecs installed
<dm> dabaR in the menubar on the panel yes, the panel icons are fin
<Pelo> wapityyy,   tu parle francais ?
<anto9us> *ding dong* This is a public announcement. The Ubuntuest and geekiest of quizziest quizzes is about to start in #ubuntu-trivia. Commences in a few minutes time. Be there or be square! *dong ding*
<wapityyy> Pelo: oui
<Mr_Congeniality> Windows XP uptime: 5wks 2days 6hours 42minutes 3seconds, uptime record: 5wks 2days 6hours 42minutes 3seconds
<wapityyy> Pelo: alors c lequel ?
<dm> dabaR even if i load a Main Menu applet on the bar, it still has tiny icons, i dont know how to fix this
<Deez> thanks all!
<DarkY> people
<DarkY> someone a manual how to instal compiz? XD
<DarkY> i want this cool cube effect :x
<DarkY> and i dont want to fuck my ubuntu up
<DarkY> ^^
<gnomefreak> !compiz | DarkY
<ubotu> DarkY: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LjL> !language | DarkY
<ubotu> DarkY: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !fr | wapityyy, Pelo
<ubotu> wapityyy, Pelo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<graft> what's the deal with AIGLX, incidentally? can it be used with compiz yet?
<Seveas> graft, it can
<dm> dabaR can you help ?
<graft> with current versions of Xorg?
<lifepositive> hi
<lifepositive> where can I paste text to show someone please?
<graft> !pastebin | lifepositive
<ubotu> lifepositive: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<boink> 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 <= xorg version
<DarkY>  Xgl or AIGLX ... whats your favorite? ^^
<boink> that's on dapper
<profoX`> graft: compiz (or beryl) can use AIGLX but not with all video cards, and since development of that kind of things is changing rapidly, i suggest you check out the #beryl channel for up to date information
<dm> dabaR nm got it
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i really can't figure this out. i made a new ext3 partition with the gnome partition manager, but system>disks reports it as being an ntfs partition. i need to mount this partition, but nothing i try seems to be working. could someone lend a hand?
<graft> okey smokey
<lifepositive> graft: ty :)
<JaZyXGL> question. i followed this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_new_8.31.5_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Edgy_Manually
<JaZyXGL> and after the reboot
<JaZyXGL> my computer will not start into x the monitor will give me an error about the resolution not being recommended
<JaZyXGL> and i will get nothing on the screen
<JaZyXGL> i can boot into rescue mode and get a term
<winterp1> JaZyXGL: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JaZyXGL> will the driver still be installed or i'm going to have to tweak the xorg.conf to get it work correctly
<JaZyXGL> ?
<winterp1> u can at least start ur GDM
<pooya> hi
<winterp1> hi
<SlimG> is there a command that outputs the current bios version on the mainboard?
<wceoscar> whats the way to install amsn skins?
<pooya> :), I cannot get the sound to work in flash player, any ideas?
<LjL> !info libsmbios-bin | SlimG, perhaps this?
<ubotu> libsmbios-bin: Provide access to (SM)BIOS information -- utility binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6-2.1 (edgy), package size 86 kB, installed size 340 kB
<gnomefreak> pooya: flash 7?
<maxxism> SlimG  during the POST screen your system should displayed at the bottom of the screen
<pooya> gnomefreak,  yes, sound is OK is other applications
<timo90> i need help setting up my network
<SlimG> maxxism: i can't restart it right now
<JaZyXGL> even using the aticonfig --force --inital i get the same error and that's supposed to setup default monitor
<timo90> 1 pc ubuntu the other is windows xp
<gnomefreak> pooya: its a known problem. one way is to start it from terminal i think its "aoss firefox"
<SlimG> LjL: thanx
<turbopc> can anyone tell me what kind of os has no capability to play DVDs right "out-of-the-box"? Oh wait! It's UBUNTU! Why tf is it like that????
<maxxism> SlimG then check out what LjL sent u
<SlimG> maxxism: i'm on it
<LjL> Ubotu, tell turbopc about restrictedformats | turbopc, see the private message from Ubotu
<gnomefreak> pooya: its fixed in flash 9 or wil be when its released. however its not stable but you can get it and try it if you like. but remember its not stable
<Fall2Hell> i have a problem i cant install flash player in firefox
<gnomefreak> Fall2Hell: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<IndyGUnFreak> i've not had a prob with Flash 9 and Firefox or Opera
<maxxism> Fall2Hell why?
<IndyGUnFreak> works fine.
<pooya> gnomefreak,  thanks. what's aoss?
<kippi> I have a wireless card, installed the drivers using nswrapper and it can see the driver and the card, but i can't connect to the wireless, how can i trouble shot this? It just gives me the bar saying getting IP address and then the bar just goes and then there is no connection
<gnomefreak> something with sound. ( i cant remember what it is off hand)
<webben> gnomefreak, isn't that the /old/ flashplayer?
<wceoscar> What can i use to install AMSN SKINS??
<gnomefreak> webben: that is the flash for whatever version of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> webben: he didnt say im having trouble installing flash 9 in firefox
<Fall2Hell> when im installing it the directory is wrong and i cant chance it
<superkirbyartist> wceoscar: If you only use AMSN for webcam support, try Kopete.  It's like Gaim + Webcams.
<webben> Fall2Hell, what does that mean?
<gnomefreak> Fall2Hell: flash9?
<superkirbyartist> What is the main difference between IE7 and FF2?
<wceoscar> not exactly...
<Fall2Hell> flash 8 i think
<LjL> wceoscar: it's a KDE program and thus requires the KDE libraries (will be installed automatically), though
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: ones free and ones not for starters
<webben> superkirbyartist, er? what do you mean the "main" difference?
<gnomefreak> Fall2Hell: flash 8 wasnt made for linux
<maxxism> Fall2Hell google flash 9 beta
<Fall2Hell> k
<gnomefreak> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<gnomefreak> Fall2Hell: get it from there
<wceoscar> whats the way to install them?
<webben> superkirbyartist, There are a whole load of differences: licence; standard support/compliance; different rendering engines; different platform support
<codecaine_> hi I can't get my cam to work I get this error /dev/video0 check the connection
<lufis> An Inkscape question: I'm trying to convert a png to svg, but every time I open a png and save it as SVG, Inkscape doesn't actually re-encode the image. When checking the SVG source, it simply links it, i.e., xlink:href="/home/sam/Serif-Sans-Comparison.png". Any ideas?
<codecaine_> and its connected it worked on dapper
<gnomefreak> Fall2Hell: and the reason its not working is you still have the old flash stuff in you folder
<webben> Fall2Hell, http://www.benjaminhawkeslewis.com/ubuntu/flash-player-9-beta.html
<superkirbyartist> If people use IE will it be as easy to use FF>
<pooya> gnomefreak, Thanks it worked with aoss!!
<webben> Fall2Hell, ah yeah you may need to delete the existing flash player first
<webben> superkirbyartist, Are you asking whether it's easy to switch browsers?
<[Nige] > hi all
<kud0s> if [[ ! -e /var/run/process.pid ] ]  - COul somone translate this please... Does it mean if the file doesn't exist?
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: pleas ejoin #ubuntu-offtopic for that topic
<sycho> Anyone know how to get Frostwire or BMP docklet to work under Edgy 64? can't find 64 bit versions. only i386 and i586.
<[Nige] > anyone having problems with X not starting automatically?
<aribo> is there some kind of taskmanager in ubuntu ?
<[Nige] > at logon?
<kud0s> aribo: top
<gnomefreak> sycho: i dont think there was a 64bit
<lufis> [Nige] : I had similiar issues. I got so fed up I just switched back to Dapper. :P
<DevC> ok I've tried everything I could think of (which wasn't much) but I can't find how to reset my root password since I don't know what it is to begin with
<Moosejaw> hi all
<sycho> gnomefreak: I don't thinkso either. any suggestions on something else to use?
<webben> aribo, system -> adminstration -> services or (from terminal) commands like ps aux  and killall
<gnomefreak> sycho: frostwire on edgy is a beast to get to work atm. we are working on packaging it for ubuntu
<wceoscar> whats used to install other apps like limewire wich only comes in .rpm?
<IndyGUnFreak> Dev, ubuntu uses Sudo
<Moosejaw> can anyone suggest how to export my emails from xp thunderbird into ubuntu thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> sycho: limewire or amule maybe?
<[Nige] > lufis, yer I am beginning to think I should do the same, I had to do a clean install to get Edgy to work
<IndyGUnFreak> the root password, is your password
<LjL> !monitoring | aribo
<ubotu> aribo: There are many ways to monitor processes, here are a few: ps, top, htop, gnome-system-monitor, lavaps, wmtop
<DarkY> ive installed dapper :/
<codecaine_> anybody know how to configure webcams/
<DarkY> wrong disk
<DarkY> how could i upgrade
<lufis> wceoscar: You might try out Nicotine+. It's a Linux version of Soulseek
<LjL> Ubotu, tell DarkY about upgrade | DarkY, see the private message from Ubotu
<DarkY> whats the easierst way upgrade to edgy o
<DarkY> k
<winterp1> aribo: sudo gnome-system-monitor      (type in terminal)
<gnomefreak> winterp1: gksudo
<sycho> gnomefreak: thanks. any ideas on how to get BMP or XMMS to dock to the Notification area only then?
<winterp1> lol
<winterp1> whatever
<gnomefreak> sycho: no but i do beilive ther eis a package for xmms to show in dock
<aribo> but i have a opteron 165 dualcore and he says I only have 1 cpu ?
<wceoscar> i just want limewire...
<lufis> [Nige] : For me, the cursor would appear for a second and then disappear and the screen would be blank until I restarted. Was it the same for you?
<Moosejaw> can anyone help me with my thunderbird issue?
<wceoscar> what can i use to install .rpm .tar etc files on ubuntu?
<kud0s> if [[ ! -e /var/run/process.pid ] ]  : does this mean, if the file does not exist?
<gnomefreak> Moosejaw: save the emails to disk ")
<odla> what do i need install for audio previewing in nautilus?
<sycho> gnomefreak: it does show it in the notification area but it also continues to show it in the task bar area. seems silly. I want to notification area
<LjL> wceoscar: Ubuntu uses .deb files
<codecaine_> wceoscar apt-get install alien will convert to dpkg
<Moosejaw> but im not sure where/how to import them into ubuntu?
<Moosejaw> what dir?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell wceoscar about software | wceoscar, see the private message from Ubotu
<[Nige] > lufis,  when I start it loads and give me a shell login. and then I used to have to press Shift - F6 to load the X windows, now I just have to login and type in start X
<LjL> !alien | wceoscar, codecaine_
<gnomefreak> wceoscar: rpms are not supported in ubuntu but you can install alien to install rpms but it doesnt always work properly
<ubotu> wceoscar, codecaine_: rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<lufis> [Nige] : ah, then mine was a different issue
<gnomefreak> Moosejaw: in ubuntu its ~/.mozilla/thunderbird i believe
<LjL> !limewire | wceoscar, if you really want it
<ubotu> wceoscar, if you really want it: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<DevC> apt-get doesn't find linpopup so I have to do a google search
<Moosejaw> ok
<[Nige] > lufis,  it seems  edgy is a bit buggy
<Simian__> I don't understand why I can't see the site that i'm hosting from my own network but I can see it from outside my network
<gnomefreak> Moosejaw: open nautilus and hit ctrl+h in your home dir. you will see them there
<wceoscar> I already have alien.. i just dont know how to call limewire from the terminal
<lufis> [Nige] : Most definitely.
<LjL> !info linpopup | DevC
<ubotu> linpopup: X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 332 kB
<sycho> anyone know how i can get XMMS to show in the notification area only? i don't want it to display in the task bar. Pretty much like winamp handles this behavior.
<Moosejaw> hrm i cant seem to figure this out.
<LjL> !info kdocker | sycho
<ubotu> kdocker: minimize all applications to system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 324 kB
<DevC> LjL: but when I do apt-get install linpopup it says it can't find it
<Moosejaw> i need to save the emails but it doesnt seem to be trhat easy
<bunyip>  /leave
<LjL> DevC: then i guess you don't have universe enabled
<[Nige] > *sigh*
<timo90> My sheared files on the network ask me for a password ?what can i do
<LjL> Ubotu, tell DevC about universe | DevC, see the private message from Ubotu
<wceoscar> I have java already....
<wceoscar> whats easier ro install frostwire or limewire?
<Music_Shuffle> Frostwir.e
<TurtleBoots> anyone able to help with fixing a wireless issue????#
<Music_Shuffle> Frostwire**
<_adaptr> wceoscar: limewire is java.. nuff said
<DreamerHxC> please, can somebody help me? -> http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12179
<defrysk> !info frostwire | wceoscar
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<_adaptr> DreamerHxC: maybe.. how about you ask a question
<defrysk> ooh
<gnomefreak> defrysk: not yet
<nekr0z> timo90: Why do you think they should not?
<Simian__> I want to associate the website that i host with my localhost or internal Ip
<gnomefreak> its being worked on
<TurtleBoots> any wireless guru's around??
<defrysk> frostwire is not in the repos ?
<wceoscar> whats the page to download frostwire for ubuntu?
<DreamerHxC> [_adaptr]  please, could you read that post in gnome forum?
<LjL> _adaptr: and frostwire is?
<DreamerHxC> it's a little bit long
<gnomefreak> defrysk: no not yet
<Luci3n> hi can anyone help mouting a dvd writer
<gnomefreak> never was
<defrysk> ahwell
<gnomefreak> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DarkY> TurtleBoots: which issue?
<gnomefreak> but remember the one for dapper wont work in edgy without tweeking it
<_adaptr> LjL: not a clue, but somebody said today that it's better :)
<nekr0z> Luci3n: What's wrong with it?
<gnomefreak> tweaking it
<LjL> _adaptr: well Frostwire is just as Java, FYI
<DreamerHxC> mainly, I can't run Ubuntu but I can run Kubuntu (with Ubuntu my computer gets freezed after logging in and I can't see the desktop)
<TurtleBoots> DarkY: I'm having issues connecting to router from wireless card
<timo90> nekr0z:i missed what you said
<Luci3n> nekr0z I can see the drive from nautilus but when i try modifying the fstab and moutinf it it fails
<TurtleBoots> DarkY: trying to narrow it down to a point. Everything is fine on router side so it's a problem with my Ubuntu box
<wabikar> ho to install Xgl on dapper ubuntu any good link?
<kingsley> What password does 6.10 assign to root by default during installation?
<nekr0z> timo90: I just wanted you to explain what's wrong with that shared files and why you think they shouldn't ask for a password.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kingsley about root | kingsley, see the private message from Ubotu
<IndyGUnFreak> kings, its your password
<LjL> kingsley: none
<IndyGUnFreak> so when you insall something, sudo, whatever
<Moosejaw> turtleboots what kind of wireless card u have?
<DevC> interesting I did the apt-cache search linpopup and got nothing from it ;o
<IndyGUnFreak> it asks for apassword, its your password
<timo90> nekr0z:the files are my music i have them on the network from ubuntu to a windows pc
<TurtleBoots> prism54 chipset one NetGear
<LjL> DevC: even after enabling universe?
<TurtleBoots> Moosejaw: last comment was to you :-)
<TurtleBoots> Moosejaw: can you please help?
<Moosejaw> hrm....
<wabikar> ?
<timo90> nekr0z:so i dont know what the password is i never provided one
<wabikar> anyone?
<DevC> yep it just waits for next search query
<nekr0z> Luci3n: Do you really need it in fstab? Gnome-volume-manager just works it out...
<Moosejaw> the best i can do is advice you to go to www.ubuntuguide.org and find the ndiswrapper or wireless section
<Moosejaw> it worked for me
<DevC> but it is an old Ubuntu....first I'll update then do it again
<Moosejaw> and im a real noob
<Moosejaw> and i remember they had a nethear section
<TurtleBoots> Moosejaw: thanks
<itrebal> I've been trying to recompile my kernel, and so far I've been sucesful - it boots and all that just fine; the problem is my S-ATA drives arn't being seen, /dev/sd* doesn't exist at all; I've run MAKEDEV and compiled my kernel 5 times today to no avail, any thoughts?
<timo90> i mannaged to sort out the internet connection shearing by my self :)
<DralaFi> itrebal, make sure to include libata support and your sata device driver into the kernel
<_adaptr> so I take it it's sheared now, then ?
<Luci3n> nekr0z: it's not found it and i can't read anything data or video
<DralaFi> Anyone here run their systems without initrd?
<_adaptr> I have many systems that run without an initrd.. why do you ask ?
<DreamerHxC> I have tried with NVIDIA and ATI but when I log in ubuntu, my system gets freezed, anyone knows something about it?
<timo90> nekr0z:what the defoault passwod for the sheard network files
<kalikiana> Does anybody have experience with (wlan) routers? Like what should I buy?
<nekr0z> timo90: You mean they are on ubuntu machine? Which way is your samba configured? I mean, what do you have for "security" in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<_adaptr> kalikiana: for preference, and if you already have a router, buy an AP only.. chances are it'll be bette rquality
<itrebal> DralaFi: you wouldn't know the location of libata, would you? I'm going through menuconfig and don't have the convenience of libata
<TurtleBoots> !horse-tits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about horse-tits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse | TurtleBoots
<ubotu> TurtleBoots: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Belboz99> hey, anyone know how to install the 32bit libusb on Edgy 64?
<nekr0z> Luci3n: You just said you had it in nautilus?
<TurtleBoots> oops :-(
<acke_> anyone dualboot mac os and ubuntu? and does ubuntu automatically load if no option is selected in bootloadern?
<nekr0z> timo90: There's no default one, it has to be set.
<itrebal> DralaFi: rather, the QT frontend
<acke_> in grub
<DralaFi> _adaptr, I'm trying to figure out how to properly make kubuntu work without an initrd. Main problem seems to be that KDE isn't getting HAL messages.... Is this something you know something about? (I could write up a better explanation and put it on a pastebin)
<thomsonr> Problem: Ubuntu freezes at end of progress bar on startup. Any ideas how to fix?
<Luci3n> nekr0z: I can see it but it's not mapped to a folder the icon just states what it is "CD-RW/DVDR Drive"
<_adaptr> DralaFi: first step would be to figure out what is IN the initrd Ubuntu uses.. it appears to be more than just modules , no ?
<stefg> acke_: dualboot on Ubuntu-PPC uses the yaboot-Bootloader. You'll be able to configure what happens as default at boot.
<nekr0z> Luci3n: So you put a CD in and it doesn't appear on the desktop and is no way accessible, right?
<jorgext> hola
<fio> How does one restart X server in Ubuntu?
<jorgext> hi
<itrebal> fio: Ctrl Alt Backspace?
<Luci3n> nekr0z: Yes that's right
<stefg> fio: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Luakagon> How do I use a .package file to install something?
<fio> thank you
<bluefox83> fio, from terminal it's sudo startx, from X it's ctrl alt backspace
<DralaFi> _adaptr, yes. some early userspace tools, some scripts and the like. Most of it is already on the main system anyway. There's some framebuffer scripts as well as udev scripts. I made sure that /etc/rcS/S10udev had everything those udev scripts had...
<fio> this will reload the xorg.conf file, right?
<LjL> Luakagon: are you sure that something is not available from the official repos?
<jorgext> how do i execute a *.run file??
<LjL> jorgext: are you sure a package for that .run file isn't instead available from the official repos? :)
<stefg> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DralaFi> _adaptr, so I'm totally confused right now as everything that matters that was in initrd should be in the real filesystem. Yet KDE is not talking to HAL... not bringing up the nice mount screen.
<bluefox83> jorgext, generally sudo ./whatever.run
<jorgext> yes
<jorgext> it is a ati driver
<Luakagon> LjL, yes, I checked, warzone2100 isn't part of the official repos
<nekr0z> Luci3n: Does a message in /var/log/syslog appear when you plug a cd in that a new device is added?
<Luakagon> or any of the universe/multiverse one
<DralaFi> itrebal, i'm looking. Not used to the QT config version.
<_adaptr> DralaFi: initrd is usually loaded in a ramdisk which is a pseudo-filesystem for the duration... it can and often does work different from the same setup on the real filesystem
<_adaptr> i.e. it won;'t work without significant changes to the startup scripts...
<itrebal> DralaFi: but where is it in the menu? menuconfig is what I'm using from not being able to use xconfig
<timo90> nekr0z:Do you know how to set one
<LjL> Luakagon: well there appears to be an unofficial package specific to Ubuntu though. you might consider installing it instead http://www.ubuntugames.org/warzone2100 (though it *is* definitely unofficial)
<varsendaggr> hi does anyone know how to find fluxbox?
<DralaFi> itrebal, what kernel version?
<nekr0z> timo90: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba and you'll know this too ;-)
<varsendaggr> i have been told that it comes with ubuntu but i cant find it
<itrebal> DralaFi: 2.6.18.3
<Luci3n> nekr0z: I've finally got it working thanks for your help
<nekr0z> Luci3n: You're always welcome.
<acke_> stefg, i have a mac mini dual boot, ssh running on ubuntu, i DONT have a monitor (only laptops and my mac box). since the day before yesterday, ubuntu dont fire up anymore.. I was checking my ubuntu logs, from mac os. but it seems as if ubuntu doesnt boot as it should, also it doesnt recieve an ip from the router. so, im kind of stuck. are there any boot up logs layin around i should look at, when i am trying to figure out where the boot
<acke_> goes wrong?
<nekr0z> Luci3n: Just for sporting interest, if you don't mind: what was the fault?
<DralaFi> _adaptr, I didn't just copy it. Only minor changes. mostly made sure that all the calls to udev* were in the system script. In any case, udev works. dbus works. hal works. I'm only not sure about dbus-deamon --session (which I saw somewhere) but I don' think is in the process list.
<varsendaggr> anybody know anything about fluxbox@@@
<blanky> guys!
<DralaFi> itrebal, hold on, let me cd to a comaprable dir
<Belboz99> hey, does anyone know how to force architecture with ./configure?
<varsendaggr> I really need help finding it on my computer
<itrebal> DralaFi: thanks
<varsendaggr> does it come with ubuntu
<_adaptr> DralaFi: sorry, I haven;t spent any time unraveling the mysteries of ubutnu's initrd :)
<Scisla1> So, I installed a package that didn't work and went to remove it, on removal I got an error. Now I can't install, remove, or reinstall anything.
<Scisla1> Any ideas?
<blanky> when I put the CD in the drive, it went to safe graphics mode or whatever and now that it's installed, everything's on a high resolution, I went to change my resolution and the highest is 800x600, what's wrong?!?!
<blanky> someone please! :'(
<varsendaggr> fluxbox
<varsendaggr> anyone
<Fall2Hell> ive downloaded the flash player 7 but i cant make it work
<jbroome> !tell blanky about resolution
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell: i had the same problem
<DralaFi> _adaptr, that;s ok. It's really annoying though that no-one can help :/ I'd rather not boot back to the original kubuntu kernel... a bit old and it boots all kinds of stuff i don't need.
<blanky> i love you jbroome :) hope it works
<jbroome> aww
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell: do you just want version 7 or newer?
<DreamerHxC> I have tried with NVIDIA and ATI but when I log in ubuntu, my system gets freezed, anyone knows something about it?
<Fall2Hell> varsendaggr do u know how to solve it?
<Luakagon> LjL, is that exclusively espanol? :s
<Scisla1> synaptic throws me: E: The package wpasupplicant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Scisla1> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell:  i know how to install flash player 9... does that work?
<Fall2Hell> varsendaggr newer if i could
<Fall2Hell> y
<varsendaggr> version 9 is newest
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell:  version 9 is newest
<Fall2Hell> varsendaggr it work. :)
<LjL> Luakagon: that's portuguese actually, but if you look toward the end of the page, there's instructions that point to the package... those should be understandable even by reading the commands alone. or use Babelfish or something
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell:  it already did?
<BlackHawk> gn8
<Fall2Hell> varsendaggr nop
<DralaFi> itrebal, Main menu -> Device Drivers -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell: no?
<Fall2Hell> varsendaggr im w8
<dr33> /server dune.irc-hispano.org
<dr33> wow
<dr33> xD
<delire> DreamerHxC: you have both drivers installed, ie for NVIDIA and ATI?
<Luci3n> nekr0z: I've no idea i've been here for 2 hour and suddenly it mouted it and it was accessible
<Fall2Hell> varsendaggr for urs instroctions
<Fall2Hell> varsendaggr can u tell me how can i install it?
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell: im not sure what site it was someone sent me the link and i didnt save it :( all i know is that there IS a version for ubuntu of flash player 9
<blanky> same thing! :(
<Luci3n> nekr0z: thanxs again :)
<blanky> I think it's because it chose safe graphics mode when I installed
<blanky> so now everything is 'safe graphics'
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell: sorry i didnt save the link ill try looking in my history
<blanky> !tell me about resolution
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell:  be back in a minute
<Fall2Hell> varsendaggr thx
<DreamerHxC> [delire]  I don't think so
<DreamerHxC> because I formated
<noiesmo> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<itrebal> DralaFi: its missing something in the middle, I think
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell:  omg i have it set to get rid of private data :(
<Fall2Hell> varsendaggr np
<Fall2Hell> varsendaggr thx anyway :)
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell:  i really have no idea... really sorry
<DevC> could someone have ubotu send me the link again for the notes on upgrading so I can upgrade from the version I have to the new 6.10
<DralaFi> itrebal, it might depend on other options. ie. if you selected "compile only drivers that are expected to compile ok"
<varsendaggr> Fall2Hell:  have you ever used fluxbox?
<itrebal> DralaFi: are you using the menuconfig or qt?
<noiesmo> DevC, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<DralaFi> itrebal, menuconfig
<DevC> thanks :)
<varsendaggr> @@@@@ ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEA HOW I CAN FIND FLUXBOX ON MY COMPUTER @@@@@
<varsendaggr> I HEARD THAT IT COMES WITH UBUNTU BUT I CANT FIND IT
<Music_Shuffle> "find"?
<defrysk> caps ?
<itrebal> DralaFi: I checked "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" in Come Maturity Options
<Music_Shuffle> Stop capsing...yeesh.
<jbroome> the caps lock key comes with ubuntu also
<DralaFi> variant, stop shouting
<varsendaggr> does it come with ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> No.
<varsendaggr> sorry my bad
<gerry_> varsendaggr: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<wapityyy> does anyone have a good guide on how to install ET on edgy ?
<varsendaggr> gerry_ : i am new to this... where do i type that?
<DralaFi> itrebal, i'm just about to create a real 2.6.18.3 dir, i'll see what it depends on. What sata device do you have?
<gerry_> varsendaggr: you can use synaptic, or the terminal but you need universe repositories enabled
<itrebal> DralaFi: not sure on the maker of it, so far I've just been using every one they offer; its a Gigabyte motherboard though, AMD/nVidia
<varsendaggr> gerry_: um... i have a friend who knows ubuntu and i think he might have installed it already from there
<varsendaggr> gerry_: how do i find it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gerry_> realplay won't output sound... even if i use aoss
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %varsendaggr!*@*]  by LjL
<LjL> !patience | varsendaggr
<ubotu> varsendaggr: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gerry_> varsendaggr: if you log out or start a new session it shuold give it in the session options fromt he log in screen
<DralaFi> itrebal, lspci | grep -v sata
<LjL> varsendaggr: sorry, such behavior is not acceptable, no matter how frustrated your Ubuntu problems may have got you. you're muted for 10 minutes
<delire> DreamerHxC: i have to go, but try explaining the problem in detail as best as you can. have a close look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues also, even paste it into a public place (like a pastebin) so others can help you diagnose the problem.
<gerry_> LjL. bit harsh?
<dcordes> why does my printer not appear when i add it with a custom driver file in the gnome printer manager? it is a canon pixma mp150 and i have the ppd file from the turbo print installation
<itrebal> DralaFi: ALi
<DreamerHxC> [delire]  I have already tried, but no one knows
<DreamerHxC> I've posted in forums
<DreamerHxC> 3 times
<DevC> wait,...doing the upgrade like the site says only pops up software updates, how is updating my software going to upgrade me to newer versions of Ubuntu o_O
<DralaFi> itrebal, sorry, I was looking at the wrong kernel version. Main Menu -> Device Drivers -> SCSI device support
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %varsendaggr!*@*]  by LjL
<emmettshear> Is there a compelling reason to buy a barebones system instead of assembling it yourself out of a case, motherboard, powersupply? (if this is OT please tell me which channel would be better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<acke_> hey yaboot timout = 100, says it doesnt boot at all or that it waits 100 s to boot>
<acke_> ?
<LjL> emmettshear: #ubuntu-offtopic
<VSpike> having trouble with my mp3 player... gets mounted as usbdisk on desktop and in /media, but when I right-click and select "Safely Remove", nothing happens.  Last time it did this, I tried "sudo umount /media/usbdisk" and it corrupted the device's filesystem.  So what should I do to unmount it cleanly?  running edgy
<DralaFi> itrebal, enable: SCSI disk support, SCSI generic support, then enter sub-menu "SCSI low-level drivers"
<gerry_> VSpike, whats the device
<VigoFusion> VSpike: Did you try a purge and clean install?
<DralaFi> itrebal, select Serial ATA (SATA) support, there are only a few drivers there. not sure which should be used for "ALi"
<DevC> I did gksu "update-manager -c" and it said my version was no longer supported then loads and says to update the software....how is that upgrading ubuntu if it is only the software I'm updating? or does it upgrade while I'm doing those updates?
<VSpike> Samsung YP-Z5F
<VSpike> gerry: Samsung YP-Z5F
<itrebal> DralaFi: I've got all the ones that look possible, thanks!
<madman91> how can i see the current temperatures in of my cpu .. mobo.. vid card.. etc..
<VSpike> VigoFusion: not sure I follow you.. of what?
<easytiger> VSpike, dunno it.. but can you not just type sync and then unplug it?
<DralaFi> itrebal, good luck :)
<easytiger> VSpike, usually works
<easytiger> on vfat devices
<itrebal> DralaFi: thansk :) started the compile
<noldon> hi anyone now were i can download americas army for ubuntu
<Luakagon> that would be cool
<VSpike> easytiger: cool, I wasn't aware of that command - thanks
<jbroome> noldon: pull it from the AA site
<noldon> hi anyone now were i can download americas army for ubuntu
<VigoFusion> Just ideling to keep the screen moveing, I asked if you had used the --purge command and installed or just installed an overlay, I am a noob.
<easytiger> VSpike, np
<VigoFusion> :-$
<noldon> jbroome i looked there but i dont get were it is
<itrebal> DralaFi: I hope to not return, but if I must... you understand :) later!
<easytiger> noldon, i think they arent currently supporting linux.. i think the old version can be found on bitorrent etc
<madman91> how can i see the current temperatures in of my cpu .. mobo.. vid card.. etc..
<noldon> easytiger ok
<noldon> hmm i keep looking then
<VigoFusion> madman91: I got a thing in synaptic that does that
<madman91> VigoFusion: do you know what its called?
<VSpike> easytiger: well, to be fair that doesn't seem to have corrupted, so I'll use that
<VSpike> easytiger: thanks
<easytiger> VSpike, no worries. i've forgotten it a few times. and messed up a usb stick :p
<easytiger> VSpike, though you can set to autosync, but i believe it is slower in writing then
<VigoFusion> let me open it and see what the nameis.....
<jbroome> noldon: http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=3051   Google is hard
<varsendaggr> hello, can anyone please tell me how to get an aplication and how to find it once i do?
<VigoFusion> System Info, it tells me the commands to use to find stuff out like that.
<jonasan> does anyone understand the ubuntu fstab naming conventions? i.e. # /dev/hdb5 UUID=100eca04-f49f-4af6-9027-1e47caced761
<VigoFusion> The app is called Hardinfo
<VigoFusion> I got it from Synaptic
<varsendaggr> could anyone please tell me howto install an aplication im new to ubuntu
<VSpike> varsendaggr: what do you want to install?
<naitmer> hello
<Luakagon> varsendaggr, whenever I want to install something I open synaptic package manager
<varsendaggr> VSpike: fluxbox
<naitmer> someone knows how to install java properly?
<varsendaggr> Luakagon: how do i find that
<kingsley> How should I diagnose why ping started returning "Destination Host Unreachable" after replacing debian with 6.10?
<VigoFusion> Synaptic is our friend
<Luakagon> varsendaggr, I guess you type in 'sudo synaptic' in a terminal
<VSpike> yep, and fluxbox is in the list
<easytiger> naitmer: just get the linux .bin and add the jdk1.5.x/bin dir to your /etcprofile path
<blake> Can someone help me please?
<varsendaggr> Luakagon: lol sorry im really new could you please explain?
<VigoFusion> Or System>Administration>Synaptic
<Luakagon> do you know how to open your menu?
<Luakagon> uh
<naitmer> how??
<Luakagon> like what VigoFusion said varsendaggr
<naitmer> i did it following the instructiosn on the web
<kingsley> Is there a known problem with new 6.10 installs failing to establish DHCP connections?
<naitmer> install it on a folder
<naitmer> and http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<blake> Im having problems running WoW. i recently put in 2 gigs of ram, i offical has the recommended specs for the game, but the game still runs like shit, the ram didnt even do anything. HELP! i get rilli shity framerates in the game and its driving me insane
<varsendaggr> Luakagon: file manager?
<varsendaggr> Luakagon: package manager i mean
<easytiger> naitmer, download java from java.sun.com ... extract it (its an exectutable file)
<naitmer> i did taht
<naitmer> the problem comes when i try to enable it for firefoz
<easytiger> modify your system's /etc/profile so the bin directory of the JDK is in the system $PATH
<easytiger> naitmer: ahh
<Luakagon> varsendaggr, system > administration > synapptic
<naitmer> no, not the jdk :P
<Jager> Hey
<naitmer> just java for running java apps
<Jager> Is there a way for me to go onto the ntfs partition where windows is and pull files off it?
<TokenBad> how use p7zip in ubuntu...I have it installed but can't find command
<blake> someone please help.
<easytiger> then all you have to do is create a symbolic link to the right plugin in your firefox directory
<defrysk> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TokenBad> is it just zip or 7zip or p7zip?
<defrysk> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<easytiger> blake: do you have 3d enabled?
<easytiger> or a crappy graphics card
<Jager> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<blake> easytiger i got a nVidia 6600 Le AGP 8x
<Jager> Is there a way for me to go onto the ntfs partition where windows is and pull files off it?
<easytiger> blake, ahh :p
<jbroome> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<blake> easytiger isnt that ok?
<defrysk> !ntfs
<varsendaggr> luakagon: ok i think i got there it said synoptic package manager...?
<easytiger> blake, dunno i dont play it, but probibally
<Jager> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<VigoFusion> varsendaggr: Yes
<Luakagon> variant, yes synaptic
<_Omega> Running WoW in linux can be tricky depending on your hardware.
<madman91> VigoFusion: it doesnt show temperatures though does it ??
<varsendaggr> VigoFusion: thank you, then do i find fluxbox under the list?
<_Omega> You'll have to use closed source 3D drivers.
<VigoFusion> madman91: I think it gives the CPU tm command to use
<TokenBad> how use p7zip in ubuntu...I have it installed but can't find command
<VigoFusion> madman91: I am learning this stuff daily, I just got the AV installed! :-P
<madman91> lol
<Luakagon> oh no!
<blake> _0mega closed source 3D drives?
<Fall2Hell> can anyone tell me how to remove a directory?
<_Omega> Do you have an ATI or NVidia video card?
<madman91> VigoFusion: so how do i see the temp?
<Luakagon> I got a dpkg error message while going through the second command on that article on how to install warzone 2100 :/
<blake> nVidia 6600 Le
<jbroome> rm dir/ -rf
<Luakagon> can someone assist me please?
<b0ef> ehlo; I'm trying to run php inside a html file on an ubuntu box; is there something I need to add to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf?
<varsendaggr> VigoFusion: how do i install it? or is it installed if its on the list?
<blake> _0mega nVidia 6600 LE
<_Omega> Blake, have you done anything to get new drivers for your video card or are you running with what Ubuntu gave you?
<fildo> rm -rf /
<fildo> ;p
<Fall2Hell> jbroome thx
<VigoFusion> madman91: I actually have a thermal sensor installed on my box, it shows up in true geek LED on a side clock looking thing.
<_Omega> Blake, The first thing you'll want to do is make sure you have the NVidia proprietary AKA: "closed source" drivers installed.
<blake> _0mega i simply dont know. i downloaded a driver. i dont think it was the latest 1 tho
<defrysk> rm -rf /path/to/folder/
<_Omega> Blake, you can do that using Synaptic.
<blake> _0mega ok 1 sec. guide me on what to do
<madman91> VigoFusion: thats the way to do it
<_Omega> Blake, once you've done that, head over to winehq.com and add their ubuntu repository to synaptic and install their wine package.  That will keep you up to date and give you about everything you need to get rockin'.  You're lucky that you have NVidia.
<slicky> ow.. im so tired of this.. iv been trying to get the xgl, fgrlx and ati drivers working with direct rendering and 3d acceleration for the last 4 days.. pls.. can anyone help me out?
<_Omega> Blake, if you want to DCC chat or message me, I can help you outside of the channel banter.
<Luakagon> I need to know how to get beyond this dpkg error
<easytiger> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blake> _0mega how do we talk in private so there is no one else?
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<guest_> is bang a substitute for forward slash
<ShadowNYC> q: the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is gnome/kde - anything else?
<_Omega> Blake, what chat program are you using?
<guest_> chatzilla
<ShadowNYC> why use one not the other. whats kde advantages, what are gnome's ?
<ShadowNYC> eeeeek
<ShadowNYC> chatzilla.. get a real client
<slicky> easytiger:  been there done that..
<blake> Xchat IRC
<VigoFusion> madman91: And all of my 98 Fords Dashboard Gauges have been replaced with true Analog style. Even put a rad RPM gauge on the hood, now If I get my lisence back.....
<ShadowNYC> i love chatzilla, but it simply is too slow
<blake> _0mega Xchat IRC
<ShadowNYC> xchat ir good
<ShadowNYC> is=
<ShadowNYC> ir
<ShadowNYC> ;)
<guest_> i'm new to IRC, what are some other ones
<bruenig> irssi ftw
<ShadowNYC> irssi
<easytiger> slicky, in short, ati is gay
<ShadowNYC> irssi > *
<LjL> !language | easytiger
<ubotu> easytiger: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_Omega> I'm not a fan of xchat unfortunately, so I don't know how messages & chats work with it.
<bruenig> bitchx is good
* jengc0il need help
<guest_> why not a fan omega
<n30n> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slicky> easytiger:  tell me about it..
<blake> _0mega can u see what i wrote?
<_Omega> Blake, no.
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<blanky> what's up guys
<ShadowNYC> greets
<easytiger> slicky, maybe the amd deal will make the support better
<_Omega> guest_ Programs should be easy to use, not frustrating.
<jengc0il> hi blanky
<slicky> easytiger:  how do u mean?
<ShadowNYC> q: ubuntu vs kubuntu.. which one to install?
<guest_> Omega, true
<Drake> hi... i just set up xchat , how can i see the userlist?
<blake> _0mega hold on just a sec k
<blanky> lo
<_Omega> ShadowNYC, that is a McDonald's / Burger King kind of question :)
<guest_> chatzilla is working out for me, it's a good means to an end
<varsendaggr> hello, could someone please tell me how to install something in "synaptic package manager" im new to ubuntu
<ShadowNYC> is there a live kubuntu disc i can mount and peek at the interface?
<_Omega> Blake, I reccomend using Gaim's IRC support if you have it installed.
<ShadowNYC> yeah I realize, _Omega :)
<_Omega> Blake, It makes things very familiar for the new users.
<guest_> not too worried about the means to get to the IRC end
<blanky> ShadowNYC: they're both the same
<jengc0il> blanky: do i must have a 2 swap partition if i want 2 install 2 linux OS
<LjL> ShadowNYC: well, if there's both, it's probably because some people prefer one over the other. anyway, it's easy to use KDE even on Ubuntu, or Gnome even on Kubuntu, so it's not that big an issue.
<easytiger> slicky, just maybe amd will do something about the crap ati drivers now they own ati
<blanky> ShadowNYC: ubuntu just comes pre-installed with gnome, kubuntu with kde
<blake> _0mega go to channel ##wow
<ShadowNYC> gotcha
<_Omega> ShadowNYC, I like Ubuntu.  While I like the concept behind QT, I really don't like KDE.
<Pelo> !fax
<blanky> but you can install either/both on each/any
<elan> the userlist is on the right side. you just have to resize it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> jengc0il: no you don't, as far as I know
<slicky> easytiger:  ye.. let hope so
<jengc0il> blanky tq
<blanky> jengc0il: yw
<LjL> Pelo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax
<guest_> Someone asked about package management
<Pelo> LjL,  thanks
<guest_> Use Adept
<guest_> An easy way to install packages
<ShadowNYC> next question.. will ubuntu run on a p3-600 with 128megs of ram (dont ask) or should i simply double boot it on this workstation which is a p4-d/512megs
<varsendaggr> guest_: i did
<ShadowNYC> or wait for a new core2duo pc ;)
<Drake> how can i see the userlist?  i am using the xchat client!!!
<varsendaggr> guest_: im trying to install fluxbox, could you help please?
<mister_roboto> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blanky> this thing ( http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy ) just looks like they used the same thing they've been using and put 'Edgy' at the top
<cafuego_> ShadowNYC: It'l run, but Gnome won't be happy. A lightweight window manager/desktop env should be fine though (try Xubuntu perhaps)
<DarkMageZ> ShadowNYC, i had it running on a similar p3. it's sluggish. i'd suggest getting more ram for the p3
<ShadowNYC> yeah...
<guest_> Wow it's pretty chaotic in here...hard to follow up with all the text
<_Omega> ShadowNYC: I wouldn't reccomend it.
<DarkMageZ> guest_, i call this idle for this channel :P
<guest_> fluxbox should come with your ubuntu cd
<ShadowNYC> i hear that.. getting ram for the pc is not an option.. :(
<_Omega> ShadowNYC: Gnome OR KDE will have a hard time running in that given it's current state.  Consider xubuntu.  XFCE is GREAT.
<ShadowNYC> gotcha
<blanky> ShadowNYC: try xubuntu
<guest_> haha darkmage, I'm a bit new
<cafuego_> ShadowNYC: 256Mb is pretty much the smallest amount of ram you'd want for Gnome on Ubuntu. (Command line is a different matter :-)
<_Omega> ShadowNYC: XFCE is also a great way to start learning Linux because it gives you the GUI you want but keeps it simple.
<ShadowNYC> excellent
<ShadowNYC> how about dual booting
<blanky> or, you can install server mode, hehe, and really learn linux, but that's boring
<blanky> I did that on my ooolllddd computer
<VigoFusion> What is the Terminal command to see if I have Squids?
<blanky> but apparently the learning part didn't work
<ShadowNYC> lol
<blanky> VigoFusion: sudo apt-get install squid, see if it's already installed? what?
<ShadowNYC> no thanks. no need for me to get crazy with it
<cafuego_> VigoFusion: squids?
<ShadowNYC> exactly
<guest_> So if you want fluxbox you just need to to choose it at the login splashcreen
<blanky> I think he means squid
<ShadowNYC> squid == the proxy
<cafuego_> VigoFusion: 'dpkg -l squid'
<ShadowNYC> :)
<VigoFusion> Yes, squid
<blanky> guest_: yeah after installing it, there might be more information at
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<guest_> if it's not there, go to howtoforge.com and I'm sure you'll find a nice howto
<blanky> !fluxbox | guest_
<ubotu> guest_: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<cafuego_> ShadowNYC: yes, but 'squid' != 'Squids' ;-)
<Byan> anyone here use cacti?
<blanky> oh, I thought guest_ was asking the question LOL
<ShadowNYC> hehehe
<ShadowNYC> not at all!
<ShadowNYC> squids == something you see on the discovery channel :)
<guest_> Oh no, but thanks ubotu, someone else asked
<ShadowNYC> wait.. isnt,... .dr zoidberg a squid? :)
<ShadowNYC> futurama is so bender-rrific :)
<DjViper> zoidberg rox
<ShadowNYC> indeed
<ShadowNYC> got all 5 seasons sitting tucked away on my hd
<ShadowNYC> onm a notebook no less :)
<DjViper> 5?
<ShadowNYC> just in case i have that "urge"
<ShadowNYC> well, the ones which made it to dvd
<DjViper> ok
<guest_> I just installed Ubuntu on my old machine, AMD K6-2 450Mhz w/ 512MB of RAM, gave it to a friend who knows nothing about computers, and now he's paying his bills, got him addicted to digg, etc..
<guest_> lol
<blanky> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<blanky> noooo
<blanky> !videolan
<blanky> :'(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videolan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !info vlc
<HYB> arg
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<DjViper> www.videolan.org
<blanky> bruenig: :D
<VigoFusion> It says Package not found, I have no squid, 'get-apt squid' or use synaptik package manager?
<bruenig> apt-get squid, not get-apt
<guest_> Looks like the SUSe community didn't take shuttleworth's comments to lightly
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<DjViper> poor suse dudes, lost all of their devs did they?:P
<guest_> Regarding his 'invitation to be an ubuntu developer'
<ShadowNYC> jeez.. theres something seriously wrong with my install of windows
<ShadowNYC> what a pos
<guest_> No not really, but they're very bitter about the Merge
<bruenig> deltree c:
<ShadowNYC> "Futurama.s1-s5.With.Subs"
<ShadowNYC> rd c: /s
<ShadowNYC> works better
<ShadowNYC> deltree.. thats not in xp is it
<bruenig> perhaps. I have limited knowledge with windows, not even sure deltree c: would work
<__Gino__> Does anyone have problems resizing windows in Beryl (on Edgy) I've used it before, but I installe it on a new Edgy install and none of the windows can be resized....
<ShadowNYC> nah// it wont
<DjViper> format c: will
<ShadowNYC> format c: /f
<ShadowNYC> :)
<DjViper> :D
<bruenig> __Gino__, #ubuntu-xgl
<guest_> What's the preferred torrent client around here
<bruenig> utorrent
<HYB> utorrent
<DarkY> format c: is the best way
<ShadowNYC> utorrent for sure
<DarkY> =D
<ShadowNYC> format c: wont work
<Byan> but.. utorrent == win32
<guest_> I'll have to get it up and running
<ShadowNYC> try it
<naught101>  anyone ever have problems with their web browser locking up when loading sites? happens to me with firefox and Konqueror, and doesn't happen on other computers on same router
<guest_> That's what I thought byan
<ShadowNYC> utorrent==linux & windows isnt it?
<DarkY> i think i shitted my gnome
<ShadowNYC> just closed source
<DarkY> after installing AIGLX
<DarkY> its blac
<bruenig> utorrent + wine == good linux fun times
<ShadowNYC> heh
<DarkY> and a white blinking button
<DarkY> <.<
<HYB> Heh, i tricked XGL/Beryl into thinking the top and bottom of the cube are workspaces
<guest_> Well everyone who responded utorrent, I'm assuming they're running it on their linux box
<DarkY> and i can write in it
<DarkY> O
<n30n> xserver explodes into a firey casum of death and destruction everytime i update it
<K^Holtz> a lot of my screensavers are just staying as blank screens... is the something wrong w/ my video settings or something?
<guest_> Ah so there is no utorrent for linux yet
<fulld> quiz: what are some dns servers that don't blow?
<guest_> So is there a decent torrent client I can run on ubuntu without having to run wine?
<ShadowNYC> actually im running it in debian on that ancient 128meg pc, no windows manager installed
<ShadowNYC> sure
<ShadowNYC> utorent and azureus both run natively
<bruenig> no, but it works flawlessly in wine. Except that sometimes when I minimize it and then try to maximize it, it won't maximize. The window will pop up but it will be blank. I have to click on the tray icon to minimize to tray and then maximize again for it to show
<peter__> .
<DarkY> azureus is java based
<ShadowNYC> yep
<ShadowNYC> sucky , oi know
<DarkY> so it run on every java platformed operating system
<guest_> I see, thanks brue, so there's still ironing out bugs here and then on linux
<guest_> perhaps I'll use it running on wine then
<guest_> there's = they're
<ShadowNYC> my bad.. utorrent doesnt
<ShadowNYC> run on linux... natively that is
<ShadowNYC> id just run azureus 'headless' without the interface.. it works fine from command line
<guest_> That's ok I guess, I'll just run it on top of Wine
<ShadowNYC> yeah
<ShadowNYC> that to
<ShadowNYC> too
<guest_> I just bought a WRT54GL this weekend
<guest_> I've been hearing good things about running services on it
<guest_> I hear very good things about DDWRT
<aribo> When I install the alsa drivers I get the following mistake
<aribo> The file /usr/include/linux/autoconf.h does not exist.
<aribo> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<aribo> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<aribo> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<DjViper> guest_: you hear correctly
<aribo> can someone please help me
<dale> hi! can anyone help me with a terminal (tty) problem?
<Luakagon> How do I free up dpkg so that I can install ubuntu?
<guest_> Cool beans, Looks like a lot of work though to get eveyting set up DJ, I'll have to do some research
<ShadowNYC> "It's reported to work under Linux using Cedega with some issues (blue bars in Pieces and Files tab don't work, update function fails, minimize has a slight bug) if you use "Win98" mode.
<ShadowNYC> It works very well under Wine 0.9.16 (especially with Torrent 1.6), but versions previous to 0.9.15 might have issues or not work at all. There are some minor bugs.
<ShadowNYC> It will also work under FreeBSD 6.1 using Wine 0.9.16+, but requires the GLX module to be enabled in xorg.conf.
<ShadowNYC> "
<ShadowNYC> it doesnt work under osx
<ShadowNYC> in darwine
<Luakagon> Errors were encountered while processing: graphviz-cairo
<Luakagon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<guest_> So if someone came in here and started abusing the IRC and started spouting off crap, is there a way to kick him out, how does that work
<polpak> guest_: the ops handle that
<ShadowNYC> i gues sthe bots would kick
<polpak> or you can use ignore
<ShadowNYC> ops/bots
<ShadowNYC> im sorry for that last cut/waste, i know it was a bit long
<guest_> good to know, thx
<ShadowNYC> are we running opless here?!
<ShadowNYC> interesting
<dale> hi! can anyone tell me what channel to go to for a terminal (tty) problem?
<guest_> What's the problem?
<guest_> the bash channel could be helpful
<dale> I don't have color when I log into tty 1 -tty6
<dale> I do have it in gterm tho
<sorush20> hi.. how do I find out why during batch processes my computer crashes. ?
<guest_> What do you mean it crashes
<guest_> Look at your logs and see what's going on
<guest_> !var!log!syslog
<easytiger> how do i install the kernel source for my system?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about var!log!syslog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> I keep getting complete freezes.. duing kim image resize or konqueror thumbnail generation..
<easytiger> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<sizzam> easytiger: sudo aptitude install linux-headers
<guest_> is ubotu a bot?
<sizzam> yes
<guest_> sweet.
<DarkY> where is the source.list
<DarkY> i dont find it O
<sizzam> DarkY: /etc/apt/sources.list
<easytiger> sizzam, i mean the whole source
<guest_> you can do a find -name sources.list to find out
* dabaR greets the channel
<bruenig> !hi | dabaR
<ubotu> dabaR: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sizzam> easytiger: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<sizzam> easytiger: or sudo aptitude install linux-source
<easytiger> sizzam, cool
<guest_> What are kernel header files and why are they important?
<blanky> guys...my computer's making noises :'(
<blanky> like a sound
<blanky> song
<blanky> it might be gaim
<sizzam> guest_: some applications need them to compile kernel modules correctly
<Jager> Would someone like to help me figure out why I cant boot into windows? :S
<bruenig> blanky, slap the case
<blanky> *looks over shoulder*
<guest_> I see sudo apt-get and sudo aptitude, they essentially both do the same thing right
<bruenig> guest_, essentially
<blanky> guest_: just use apt-get it's cooler
<guest_> I've been using apt-get
<sorush20> is there an anticrash program out there?
<Jager> is H3g3m0n here still?
<cafuego_> cooler?
<guest_> I also like sudo apt-cache search
<cafuego_> What is the point of that?
<bruenig> sorush20, no
<guest_> but I like the GUI of adept better
<bruenig> guest_, you can just do apt-cache, no need for sudo
<jar`> hi i just installed beryl on my ubuntu 6.1 and now I have some problems which i think came from it
<cafuego_> guest_: apt-cache search doesn't require root, so you can run it without sudo.
<bruenig> jar`, #ubuntu-xgl
<sorush20> how can I optimize my system so that it would crash less on some batch process like resizing images..
<guest_> bruenigh, my home folder is not local, so that's why I have to use sudo
<guest_> it's an nfs share that lives on another server
<bruenig> guest_, ok
<cafuego_> sorush20: it shouldn't crash on that *at all* *ever*
<cafuego_> sorush20: Is it running out of ram?
<jar`> my login screen changed and I have no icons for shutdown/restart
<sizzam> guest_: aptitude does a better job of keeping track of child packages than apt-get,  so if you install with aptitude its easier to uninstall the package and all dependency packages
<guest_> Ah, very good to know thanks sizzam
<cheez> can someone tell me a good, friendly command-line irc program please?
<guest_> chatzilla
<bruenig> apt-get in edgy tracks packages quite well, an apt-get autoremove will remove orphaned dependencies. Aptitude doesn't even give you the choice, it removes them automatically
<guest_> Though I'm still trying to figure out how to log it all on a flie
<cheez> chatzilla is command line?
<guest_> there's some great info  here
<cafuego_> cheez: irssi is probably the best of them (but you will need to know some /commands)
<bruenig> cheez, bitchx
<bruenig> cheez, irssi
<cheez> alright
<cheez> thank you
<CoRnJuLiOx> crap. could someone lend me a hand? i'm having a whole bunch of different problems that i need help with :-(
<guest_> So can I install bitchx using cygwin on my windows box?
<cafuego_> guest_: Probably easier to just sue bitchx for windows to begin with
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Yeh
<guest_> True, but I also have a linux box it would be nice to have a CLI chat client
<guest_> IRC client rather
<Plouj> hi
<Plouj> for some reason I cannot connect a Ubuntu laptop to my samba server
<FunnyLookinHat> guest_, irssi
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'm trying to install realplayer from synaptic, but it says i have unresolvable dependencies. it needs xlibs but it can't install xlibs. what do i do?
<cafuego_> guest_: I tend to use Gaim for IRC on Windows.
<Plouj> I went to the "Connect to Server" thingy, I entered the server's dns name, entered a user name, clicked connect, and it shows a blank folder view
<blanky> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Jager> H3g3m0n, you think you could help me fix my prob with windows not booting? :) Im on linux now, so it would be alot easier ;)
<guest_> windows I'm fine with, it would be nice to get a CLI irc client working on my lnux box, I'll give irssi a try, sudo apt-cache search'ing it now...
<Plouj> also, I can't see any shares on the server if I browse for windows servers
<H3g3m0n> Jager: yeh
<Jager> H3g3m0n Thanks
<H3g3m0n> Jager: If mount still says / is on /dev/hdb, check what hda is 'dmesg | grep hda'
<aribo> anybody experience with installing the alsa drivers ?
<sizzam> aribo: are you installing them out of the repos?
<Jager> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jager> H3g3m0n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34028/
<Jager> H3g3m0n: the first line??
<H3g3m0n> yeh
<Jager> H3g3m0n: /dev/hdb2 on / type ext3
<H3g3m0n> try 'dmesg | grep hda' and see if its actually anything then
<markginter_24> Hello.  Does anyone happen to know why I can insert an ogg into Openoffice w/ Ubuntu but not with Fedora 6?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Might be worth trying hd1,0 as your windows drive though
<guest_> If I need to find a file on my linux box, say 'thisfile.txt' is the right command $find -name thisfile.txt /
<H3g3m0n> in grub
<Jager> H3g3m0n: i tried that once, it gave me some error
<Plouj> nvm, it works now, for some reason...
<H3g3m0n> guest_: 'locate thisfile.txt' is faster
<guest_> yeah i use that on my OS X box
<guest_> but it looks at some database doesnt it
<Jager> H3g3m0n: [17179573.108000]      ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe400-0xe407, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA
<jbroome> updatedb
<Jager> Ive no idea what that means
<guest_> jbroome, don't I have to run a manual command to update the update.db file?
<guest_> Or does it do it daily by itself?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: 'cd /proc/ide; ls -lha'
<jbroome> guest_: sudo updatedb
<jbroome> it *should* be in cron.daily and run everynight
<bruenig> guest_, should be find / -name thisfile.txt, I am pretty sure
<sysrage> ubuntu is a binary distro right? precompiled stuff?
<Jager> H3gem0n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34029/
<bruenig> sysrage, yeah
<guest_> Ah, ok thanks a bunch bruenigh. So find [where]  [argument]  [filename] 
<markginter_24> any Impress users here?
<sysrage> ty bruenig
<Jager> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> guerby, yeah
<bruenig> sysrage, you can compile you rown stuff if you want, but the repositories are all precompiled
<bruenig> your own*
<guest_> Jbroome, I think update.db gets update in /etc/cron.daily/updater
<guest_> but I'm not sure
<sysrage> good :) been using slackware and gentoo for a long time.. i'm ready for a binary distro :)
<guest_> I'll have to find out which of the cron jobs are repsonsible for updating the updatedb
<VigoFusion> Ima gonna re-bootstrap,its a habbit
<gyaresu> wc
<Madpilot> hmm... is ubuntuforums down, or is my internet connection fubar'd again?
<IndyGUnFreak> seems to be down.
<FunnyLookinHat> Madpilot, works for me
<markginter_24> working for me ...
<__Gino__> works for me...
<FunnyLookinHat> lawlersaucer
<IndyGUnFreak> nt workin for me, says domain maintenance
<sizzam> works for me
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Your systems really odd, you have 3 hdX based drives, none of them are hda
<Jager> O_o
<H3g3m0n> Jager: How many cdroms you have in there?
<Jager> 2
<Madpilot> heh. thanks, all. My landlord's cheap router has DNS trouble regularly, so I'm never sure if it's a server issue or my DNS again..
<H3g3m0n> ah that would explain it
<IndyGUnFreak> i like LInuxquestions.org anyways
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Sounds like your primary harddrive is the slave on the primary ide channel
<Jager> h3gem0n: Really?
<ezenu3> I'm doing some random testing with valgrind, e.g., "valgrind find -name foo.txt" and "valgrind ls -laRh" -- I see memory leaks.. is valgrind just not working right, or are there truly memory leaks?
<guest_> Say I need to install a secondary SATA drive on my machine. The order in which I need to do thins is the following I believe. 1. Connect it 2. turn the machine on. 3. format the drive 4. mount the drive
<easytiger> anyone use qemu?
<Jager> h3g3m0n: So should I just switch it?...
<H3g3m0n> Jager: That would probally render the system unbootable since its all coded for hdb now
<Jager> >_<
<guest_> Formatting is done via cfdisk correct? I would have to run cfdisk to /dev/hdb
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Probally just need to figure out where grub sees things
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Try typing 'grub' and then 'geometry (hd0)'
<Jager> H3g3m0n: alright
<H3g3m0n> grub might take a while to load
<ivx> hey i'm trying to do something and it asks me for my password, and i know i am entering it right, but it keeps saying it is wrong, how can i reset it or something?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: You can also try lilo installing the lilo boot loader instead of grub, its much simpler and used linux device name but need to be manually updated after config file changes and kernel updates
<Jager> H3g3m0n: is the updating for lilo a pain?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: You just type lilo, and it does everything
<Jager> oh okay
<H3g3m0n> Its possible synaptic does it automagically, i dunno
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Do you think it would be better (easier) to just install lilo than to keep troubleshooting the grub thing?
<_Omega> aah!  lilo
<scrognale> in the Edgy CD, is there an upgrade option? or do i have to write over dapper. I don't have an internet connection on it, so I can't just run the update command
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Maby, but i've never used lilo under Ubuntu
<guest_> howtoforge seems to be down?
<_Omega> Who needs to use lilo in ubuntu & why?
<K^Holtz> Whats a good BitTorrent client that has a GUI? I've had nothing but problems with Azureus.
<_Omega> I can't in almost any circumstance reccomend Lilo.
<Jager> H3g3m0n: well, heres the result from geometry(hd0) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34031/
<guest_> Run utorrent in win holtz
<_Omega> K^Holtz: Azureus (spelling)
<plesnivyjano> is it normal i cant change ownership of file to someone else?? Operation not permitted . I have to do it through sudo
<guest_> I just asked that questions recently
<_Omega> Azereus?  Can't remember.
<wmoxam> um, why does ubuntu's pkg manager install postgres binaries under /usr/lib ?
<K^Holtz> _Omega: Isnt that exactly how i spelled it?
<wmoxam> it seems oddly bizarre
<_Omega> Sorry.
<_Omega> I was reccomending it. :(
<guest_> I need to install mysql on a linux box, where do I start?
<_Omega> I didn't see that at the end of the line.
<H3g3m0n> K^Holtz: Theres rufus torrent, theres a webbased one called fluxtorrent, it depends on how many advanced features you need
<_Omega> If you're having troubles with Azureuseses, you may be outta luck.
<cafuego_> guest_: sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<_Omega> Although the good news is, if you CAN get it working, it's by far one of the most popular clients out there....
<guest_> All one line?
<K^Holtz> _Omega: the community says its a Edgy bug
<guest_> That is sweet
<cafuego_> guest_: yup
<Jager> Azureus ftw
* burner prefers 'transmission-gtk' as a torrent app
<_Omega> K^Holtz: Egh.  Those are bound to happen ;)  I'm still on dapper.
<moyote> Is downloading with bittorrent generally slower?
<wmoxam> *sigh*
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Thats even odder, it lists your primary hdd as sda :/
<_Omega> moyote: I find it to be reliable.
<burner> torrents are fast for me
<cafuego_> moyote: not if the torrent has enough seeders.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Does cfdisk /dev/sda, show an ntfs partition?
<K^Holtz> _Omega: while those are bound to happen they should be fixed quickly
<moyote> okapi, thanks
<Jager> H3g3m0n: :( My crazy computer
<moyote> ok
<Jager> H3g3m0n: cfdisk?
<cafuego_> H3g3m0n: That's perfectly normal for SATA drives.
<H3g3m0n> cafuego: His mount lists his root partition as /dev/hdb2
<moyote> cafuego, what do you use for bittorrent(software)?
<cafuego_> H3g3m0n: <heh> That's a bit special, then.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: 'cfdisk /dev/sda'
<sorush20> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Arrick> !UPS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UPS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> moyote: azureus when needed and otherwise btdownloadcurses
<Arrick> LjL you here?
<moyote> cafuego, thanks.
<Jager> oh
<_Omega> !/dev/null
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/null - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<H3g3m0n> Jager: 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda' actually
<Jager> oh.. H3g3m0n, I opened cfdisk?
<guest_> H3 what does that do?
<dramz> Good day, I've installed Ubuntu v6.10, and use Option "XkbLayout" "no" in xorg.conf. I've installed automatix2 and XGL/Compiz, but now I've got a english layout of my keyboard. I followed the guide on ubuntuguide.org when installing automix2 and XGL/Compiz. I've checked that there is no more than one instance of "XkbLayout" in xorg.conf, and that it is in fact /etc/X11/xorg.conf that's being used.. Any other suggestions to why I can't get t
<Arrick> is there a UPS daemon for edgy?
<H3g3m0n> guest_: Its a partition editor
<Jager> H3g3m0n: okay
<H3g3m0n> Like gparted but in a console and it won't create filesystems for you, just the partitions
<guest_> I see, so sudo cfdisk /dev/sda allows you to edit the partitions on that disk
<guest_> You can't resize partitions can you?
<enotee> where do i go to past large error messages?
<_Omega> cdfisk is really nice
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Does it show sda1, sda2 etc?
<guest_> will it do the work for you?
<K^Holtz> What do u guys think of BitTornado?
<H3g3m0n> guest_: No its fairly lo level, use gparted for anything more complex
<VigoFusion> !automatix
<Jager> H3g3m0n: sda1 and sda5
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<_Omega> K^Holtz: Never used it.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: What filesystems does it show for em?
<guest_> Ok, I've heard about gparted
<guest_> Apparently it also resizes ntfs partitions
<Arrick> can someone tell me if there is a UPS daemon for edgy?
<guest_> That is super impressive
<guest_> I would never do it without a backup, but I've heard very good things about gparted
<_Omega> Yeah, resizing NTFS is a very important feature these days.  ESP considering there are lots of companies out there that want to charge money for it!
<VigoFusion> gparted my NTFS,FAT32 and resized a swap all in one install.
<guest_> no kidding
<enotee> which html editor do you guys recommend
<H3g3m0n> guest_: yep, although its a bit pedantic about minor problems. Need to make sure you exit windows properly and having a fragmented drive can cause it to bail but i havn't had it loose data
<guest_> That's great
<Jager> H3g3m0n: for sda1 NTFS for sda5 Linux Swap / Solaris
<_Omega> enotee: What do you need to make?
<AnthonyG> Hello everyone , I have a few questions: Is this distro more 56K friendly than say... Gentoo? Hmph , Well any Distro is more friendly to slow connections than Gentoo :D .
<H3g3m0n> Jager: So theres no actuall linux partition on there? o_O just windows and swapspace
<guest_> Actually talk about companies charging money for things that are free
<_Omega> AnthonyG: More friendly to connections than gentoo?  Yes.  Perfect? No.
<guest_> Have any of you tried ghost for linux
<Jager> H3g3m0n: I guess O_o
<Arrick> can someone tell me if there is a UPS daemon for edgy?
<slicky> ubotu ati | slicky
<ubotu> slicky: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guest_> bit by bit cloning, works like a charm, considering you're on the same controller when doing the cloning
<waldo> i am having trouble running mplayer in edgy... i installed it yesterday... and when i try to run it from command line or from menu... nothing happens
<_Omega> guest_:  No??  I remember when that used to be advertised on Art Bell.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hda'
<H3g3m0n> Jager: 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb'
<earthen> when  login I get a cannot access the $Home/.dmrc file error anyone know how to fix this
<waldo> nothing shows up in the system monitor either
<Jager> H3gem0n: both?
<AnthonyG> _Omega: I see , What do you mean by perfect? 56K itself is flawed :D
<_Omega> AnthonyG: Well, obviously certain things that most people on broadband these days do are gonna be slower on 56K
<_Omega> AnthonyG:  But ubuntu doesn't compile sources like Gentoo does.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Just hdb
<_Omega> AnthonyG: And because of that, downloads will be smaller.
<Jager> h3gem0n: for sudo cfdisk /dev/hda I get "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive"
<CoRnJuLiOx> Jager: are you root?
<ivx> hey i just looked at my boot manager and i have like 5 different kernels install, how can i remove all but one, will they show up in the package manger
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Are you sure you don't have another harddrive or a usb drive plugged in
<AnthonyG> _Omega: That's a given , But is there any Ubuntu-specific task that may be painful for me ?
<H3g3m0n> CoRnJuLiOx: He doesn't have a hda
<_Omega> AnthonyG: But keep in mind that ubuntu also installs a lot of packages, where gentoo actually can trim the fat....in a forward-only way.
<CoRnJuLiOx> ahh i see.
<Jager> H3g3m0n: My external was just in :/
<_Omega> AnthonyG: Surprisingly, no.
<Madpilot> ivx, they will show in synaptic
<_Omega> AnthonyG:  Most of my updates go even faster than I'd expect.  Just keep yourself in a situation where you're not having to miss updates and you won't get swarmed.
<cyberfall> hello all
<ivx> madpilot okay soon as i figure out how to unlock my computer i can do that
<AnthonyG> _Omega: This is good to hear :D.
<waldo> anyone know how why mplayer wont run in edgy after doing a completely clean install
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Because it looks like you have Linux on /dev/hdb, and windows+swapspace on /dev/sda
<cyberfall> did some looking around and im at a lost
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Now there are 3
<_Omega> AnthonyG: Also remember that Linux is better with incremental patches, it won't make you upgrade THROUGH each version, it'll just give you the latest.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: In hdb?
<AnthonyG> _Omega: Even better :)
<cyberfall> waldo vlc is a better then mplayer
<guest_> IVX, if you need ot remove the kernels to boot off of, go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_Omega> AnthonyG: But anything will do that ;)
<_Omega> AnthonyG: 'cept Windows.
<waldo> cyberfall, but im writing a program that uses mplayer as a backend
<Arrick> noone has information? nice, about typical lately.
<Jager> H3gem0n: hda1 hda2 and hda5, and they go NTFS, Linux ext3, Linux swap / Solaris
<AnthonyG> _Omega: Exactly XD
<waldo> so i need mplayer to work
<waldo> again
<Jager> h3gem0n: yes in hdb
<cyberfall> anyone back to my question how do i setup raid in ubuntu i cant find a site to help
<linux_kid> waldo vlc player is better in every aspect!
<guest_> Arrick what d oyou need info on
<_Omega> Arrick:  Look up UPS for upstart.
<guest_> it's crazy chaotic in here
<AnthonyG> _Omega: What about resources? Am I going to need a Vista-Power machine with a DX10 Next-Gen shader card to run smoothly?
<guest_> it's hard to follow up with all the questions
<waldo> linux_kid, thanks... but i need to have mplayer working
<cyberfall> in disk it shows both hard drives as hde and hdf
<_Omega> AnthonyG: Absolutely not.
<_Omega> AnthonyG: you can try xubuntu, I reccomend it for a stripped down experience.
<linux_kid> waldo: whats wrong with your mplayer?
<waldo> when i try to run it
<waldo> nothing happens
<cyberfall> waldo i when with vlc cause i couldnt get xvid to work in mplayer
<linux_kid> that stinks
<guest_> How do I hack Firefox so that mms:// links open up a vlc ?
<waldo> linux_kid,  from menu or from terminal... nothing happens
<AnthonyG> _Omega: I'd like to stick to Ubuntu , What would you say to 256MB RAM , ATI Radeon 200 , 1.7 GHz?
<_Omega> AnthonyG: You're fine.
<ivx> will ubuntu lock you out if you type your password in wrong to many times?
<_Omega> AnthonyG: Configure about 100MB of swap space.
<waldo> guest    try editing  about:config
<linux_kid> waldo: call me captian obvious, but try a reinstall through synaptic
<guest_> By default, good question ivx
<waldo> guest, type that into firefox as the url
<AnthonyG> _Omega: Great , Thank you for the help :D
<waldo> linux_kid, i did
<guest_> Will VLC handle mms:// links waldo?
<cafuego_> Okay, Captain Obvious.
<_Omega> AnthonyG:  I used to run gentoo.
<linux_kid> thank cafuego_
<waldo> no idea  but thats where id look first
<_Omega> AnthonyG: Ubuntu has one nice feature:  Doesn't break your configs!!!!!  Gentoo hasn't got that handled yet.  :(
<waldo> after i remove a package... how to i purge the package?
<guest_> k ty
<ivx> guest_ how can i turn this off, i think i got it reset now, but i don't want to do it again
<AnthonyG> _Omega: If only I could , But the 56K support kills me :(
<_Omega> AnthonyG: I can totally understand your problem there.
<_Omega> AnthonyG: A running ubuntu system can be left to do updates and it hardly chokes your system up.
<AnthonyG> _Omega: Unlike the XP Live update or whatever it's called correct?
<_Omega> AnthonyG: So if worst comes to worst, you can download updates, and once they're pulled over, they'll be applied nice & quickly.  Instead of Gentoo that breaks it down a lil' too much.
<_Omega> AnthonyG: Ubuntu's updater works similar to that.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Can you pastebin the cfdisk output, for /dev/sda and /dev/hdb
<_Omega> AnthonyG:  But the updates aren't nearly as big and clumsy.
<AnthonyG> _Omega: But without the slowdown
<Jager> H3g3m0n: alright
<H3g3m0n> Jager: The entire terminal window
<cyberfall> anyone know how to install an raid into ubuntu that already up and running
<_Omega> AnthonyG:  Remember, Ubuntu is made for all situations.  And one of them is yours.
<Jager> H3g3m0n: would screenshots be better?
<waldo> after i remove a package... how to i totally clean the package off the computer?
<_Omega> cyberfall:  What kind of raid?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Eithers fine
<linux_kid> waldo: depends on the package
<AnthonyG> _Omega: I feel so important :)
<guest_> How do I connect to this server using Irssi?
<AnthonyG> _Omega: Distros made for poor fools like myself :D
<cafuego_> guest_: type '/server irc.freenode.net' in irssi.
<_Omega> AnthonyG: For anyone.
<burner> guest_: /server irc.freenode.net    then  /join #ubuntu
<bronze>  irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<Vaske_Car> waldo, I think you should install and remove packages with "aptitude" instead of "apt-get" in order to be able to perfomr complete uninstall.
<cyberfall> stripping
<cyberfall> i bet i spelt that wrong sorry
<_Omega> cyberfall:  Hardware?  Software?  Existing data?
<waldo> Vaske_Car, thanks
<cyberfall> i have it set in hardware
<AnthonyG> _Omega: Does it come with required hardware drivers?
<cyberfall> no existing data
<cyberfall> no format or partion eather
<_Omega> AnthonyG:  I know dapper drake comes with the open drivers for ATI & NVidia.
<_Omega> AnthonyG: Newer closed source, you'd have to download.
<cafuego_> cyberfall: Define "hardware".
<ivx> if i am going to uninstall old kernels should i do complete removal or just removal
<AnthonyG> _Omega: And Edgy Eft?
<_Omega> cyberfall:  Have you configured teh stripe?
<cafuego_> ivx: complete removal.
<_Omega> AnthonyG:  I haven't run a copy of it yet.  But I know there were some changes recently.  It's political.
<cyberfall> i have an iwill kk-266 +R so it has an on board not the high point but linux say it a CM
<Kud0s|sleepytime> !runlevel
<guest_> Cafuega, I believe it's working, it's trying to connect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hikenboot> anyone have a solution for hotplug udev not renumbering ethernet interfaces eth0 is not present doesnt show with ifconfig -a but is like an empty hole...there is no physical nic anymore...any ideas?
<Kud0s|sleepytime> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cafuego_> cyberfall: if it's an on-mainboard raid, don't use its raid bios; use the in-kernel raid drivers.
<DARKGuy> Greetings! I have a small question... what's the best and safest way to burn a CD? I downloaded a Xubuntu ISO and I only have two blank CD-Rs, since I had some bad past experiences burning CDs before, I'd like to get some support first from the people who know ;) (I have GnomeBaker if you're wondering)
<AnthonyG> _Omega: Politicians always pin down the open source community unfortunately :(
<_Omega> cyberfall:  Configuring the striping of the drives should be part of your hardware's setup guides.
<_Omega> AnthonyG:  Well, it's more licencing.
<Staz> How can I grep a string/variable rather than a file?
<Kud0s|sleepytime> How do i see my current runlevel?
<naitmer> anynone any idea what a Link To Old Desktop is? with a .migrated fiel in it
<co_15th> three
<Vaske_Car> waldo, read this http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<_Omega> cyberfall:  Once that is done, you should be able to address the physical drives as one logical drive.
<cyberfall> well the bios only give u option of what u are doing
<sid> What port and I supposed to forward for the built in bittorrent client for edgy/gnome. So my speeds increase(up and down)
<cafuego_> Kud0s|sleepytime: echo 2
<Jager> H3g3m0n: http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=40acmdl  <-- HDA  http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=2i6yzrp  <-- HDB
<Kud0s|sleepytime> ta
<_Omega> cyberfall:  yeah, raids aren't always the best, especially ones built into motherboards or "added on" by MOBO manufacturers.
<waldo> thanks Vaske_Car
<dabaR> Kud0s|sleepytime: run runlevel
<linux_kid> DARKGuy: burn the cd in that horrible yet reliable os called windoze
<cyberfall> well it built in
<Kud0s|sleepytime> ?!
<AnthonyG> _Omega: Thank you for the assistance, I think the manual can take over from here :)
<_Omega> cyberfall:  Do you have THAT set up?
<_Omega> AnthonyG:  Your welcome!  Enjoy.  Stick with it!
<manmadha> how to do php programs in linux?
<cafuego_> Kud0s|sleepytime: seriosuly though `runlevel'.
<bariel> what is the different between en_AU.UTF-8, en_BW.UTF-8 etc?
<cyberfall> i have it set for both drive to be striped
<Kud0s|sleepytime> thanks
<DARKGuy> linux_kid, Aw :( so burning in Linux is still not-so-safe and prone to burning a CD the wrong way ):?
<jar`> hi im having some problems, somehow my login screen changed and I have no icons for shutdown/restart
<_Omega> cyberfall:  Okay, well then you should be able to see the drives as "sdxx"
<_Omega> cyberfall:  Linux will recognize the drives as ONE.
<cyberfall> in what df
<cyberfall> or mount
<cafuego_> cyberfall: If you cvna tell the bios to not be raid, but just normal IDE or SATA, you should be able to sue them in Linux to configure via 'mdadm'.
<sid> Anyone know what port the built-in bittorrent client for edgy/ubuntu needs forwarded?
<linux_kid> DARKGuy: if you want somthing to be perfect (and have someone by the name of gates to complian to if it isn't) use windows
<VigoFusion> (II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)   and that means I am making progress?
<cafuego_> cyberfall: In event of failure or new hardware, you'll still be able to use them. With on-mobo raid that's doubtful.
<baris_> hello
<H3g3m0n> Jager: for sda not hda
<_Omega> cyberfall:  type cat /proc/diskstats
<_Omega> Cyberfall: might give you some info
<linux_kid> baris_, hi
<VanessaE> Got a question.. of the showstopper variety
<cyberfall> well what i have is pare of 2 x 20s
<Jager> H3g3m0n: my bad, ill do it again
<ivx> cafuego_ thanks
<dabaR> VanessaE: good announcement
<cafuego_> cyberfall: And keep in mind striping (raid0) means all data is lost when one of the disks fails.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Although now it does look like its all on hdb
<cyberfall> and i want to stripe them into being a 40
<linux_kid> VanessaE, whats your question?
<DARKGuy> heh, alright, thanks linux_kid :P
<cyberfall> ya that fine if i lose what i put on them
<cafuego_> cyberfall: So that it is a bigger disk?
<VanessaE> using the edgy build of X along with a kernel I built, and the 'official' nvidia drivers...   I'm having a problem with X crashing before it even brings up the nvidia logo
<VanessaE> ..but...
<cyberfall> cafuego,  yep
<Jager> H3g3m0n: stil; want sda?
<cafuego_> cyberfall: Not just a speed issue? Then maybe use LVM and not raid.
<_Omega> cafeuego_: He just wants to use his hardware raid capability.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Yeh problaly best
<VanessaE> it started happening after I added the drivers to the kernel that are needed to use a DC10+ card.
<cyberfall> _Omega,  that also
<_Omega> cafuego_:  LVM might be a bit overkill & complicated for this.
<VanessaE> if I load those modules *after* X starts, everything works fine, but if I load them *before*, X locks up before it even gives the logo.
<guest_> why the underscore after the username i wonder
<_Omega> cafuego_:  Considering most MOBOs come with some ghetto-raid....He's better off getting that working because it means less linux-legwork.
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do you kill x so i can install the nvidia drivers
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Assuming its not another cannot open drive error
<cafuego_> _Omega: No harder to set up than dmraid I should think.
<coldfire> just stopping by to ask if anyone else has problems with the flash plugin for mozilla?
<Jager> Heg3m0n: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda ?
<VanessaE> any clues to what would do this?
<VigoFusion> VanessE: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929 <<<did you look at that?
<cyberfall> i though if just set the bois for raid and linux would of seen it as one drive and let me format and off i be
<H3g3m0n> Jager: sda not hda
<Jager> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda **(
<H3g3m0n> yeh
<cyberfall> butdont seem like it will take it
<linux_kid> coldfire: you have to download it from adobe's website
<coldfire> i have it installed, and firefox recognizes the plugin, but i can't view any flash content
<Arrick> I need to apologize to this channel, it has been brought to my attention that I just made a comment (my bad mistake) that I would have taken offence to in other channels. My apologies to this channel. I hope no hard feelings are kept over my last statement.
<_Omega> cafeugo_:  Hardware raid is very easy to set up.
<cafuego_> _Omega: Well, the ghettoraid problem is that if his mobo fails, he prolly won't be able to get at the data on a new mobo.
<VanessaE> lemme check, vigo .. I've been all over the web with no solution..
<VanessaE> (so far that is)
<RebornDV> hello
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Same result as hda
<Jager> H3g3m0n: FATAL ERROR
<linux_kid> coldfire: what happens when you try to view a youtube video?
<_Omega> cafuego_:  Oh yeah, LVM shines there ;)
<cyberfall> last time i played in lvm i kinda messed up but i was playin with an active partion
<H3g3m0n> Jager: hmm, did you remove the external drive?
<Jager> H3g3m0n: yes
<cafuego_> _Omega: It's most likely software raid, not hardware. Even though it's on the mobo. (brings pain)
<H3g3m0n> Jager: ok
<cyberfall> but i dont see sdxx
<cyberfall> i see hde and hdf
<naitmer> !ubotu .migrated
<cafuego_> _Omega: You still need to configure Linux to see and use the "raid" array.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about migrated - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyberfall> no hdex
<RebornDV> i have what i hope to be an easy to solve problem... i have a file server where i keep my music and videos... i would like to be able to play them on this laptop with ubuntu without copying the files over... is this possible? and if so what program/s will do it?
<cyberfall> or hdfx
<bariel> how can i change the locala for my system? atm it is en_AU-UTF-8, i want to change it to en_US-UTF-8
<H3g3m0n> Jager: It looks like grub was detecting the external as (hd0)
<coldfire> linux_kid: whoa .. looks like it is working after all
<_Omega> cafuego_:  Yeah....Could be.  I like hardware ones that just show up as ONE DRIVE. :)
<linux_kid> coldfire: awsome!
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Try 'sudo grub' and then 'geometry (hd0)' again
<_Omega> cafuego_:  Call it a "winraid" like a "winmodem" ;)
<cafuego_> cyberfall: hde and hdf? That's IDE drives #5 and #5.
<guest_> I love this channel
<VanessaE> vigo: ok...reading, but I don't quite understand what this has to do with the problem I'm seeing (other than being unsupported by the ubuntu team anyway)
<cafuego_> _Omega: indeed
<coldfire> linux_kid: i guess the sites i frequent have poor checks to see if the plugin is installed ... until you pointed out that 'youtube' utilizes flash, i've seen nothing but the "Get Flash" links
<cyberfall> ya ide not sata
<cafuego_> cyberfall: #5 and #6 even - those will be your 20GB drives.
<wceoscar> HEy, i just got frostwire and notices that it doesnt conect to the network... what should be wrong??? port?
<cyberfall> or scsi
<cyberfall> yes
<VanessaE> I might point out, btw., if I switch to the regular "nv" driver in my X config, there's no crash/conflict.
<VanessaE> (and even the DC10+ works..)
<_Omega> cafuego_: If he has 2 20GB drives, it's configured wrong.  It should show up as one 40GB drive.
<bariel> anyone?
<cyberfall> #1 and #2 is the main
<guest_> Vanessa, try removing the 'splash' instance on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hikenboot> ask this a different way whats the ubuntu equivalent to #  /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
<Jager> H3g3m0n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34035/
<linux_kid> coldfire: if possible, try a different browser or a newer version of flash, good luck
<_Omega> cafuego_: unless that's just recognizing the HDD's hardware, and not the logical structure.
<guest_> Gets rid of the splash screen
<cafuego_> coldfire: They may be using flash8 or flash9 and you probably have flash 7.
<VanessaE> guest: I'm not using Grub.  I use lilo.
<cyberfall> _Omega,  ya but in ubuntu it see them 2 drive
<guest_> Sometimes the splash screen doesn't play too well with the nivida drivers
<_Omega> cyberfall:  That may mean your raid is configured incorrectly.
<RebornDV> i have what i hope to be an easy to solve problem... i have a file server where i keep my music and videos... i would like to be able to play them on this laptop with ubuntu without copying the files over... is this possible? and if so what program/s will do it?
<cyberfall> that not a suprise then
<coldfire> cafuego_: ahh ... no workaround for something like that i don't suppose
<guest_> Ok, I'm not sure how to remove the splash screen instance on LILO, but it should be about the ame
<guest_> same
<_Omega> cyberfall:  cafuego_ and myself are presenting two possible scenarios.  You should check with your MOBO manuals & hardware really.
<cafuego_> _Omega: Linux pretty much supports _none_ of the on-mobo raid chips in raid mode.
<coldfire> linux_kid: will do, thanks
<wceoscar> HEy, i just got frostwire and notices that it doesnt conect to the network... what should be wrong??? port
<VanessaE> there isn't one on mine...text mode all the way until X starts.
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Ok, i think if you reboot without the external drive plugged in windows should load if grub still has it set to hd(0,0)
<guest_> Reborn you can stream them
<cyberfall> well it dont show for linux
<cyberfall> just winblows
<cafuego_> _Omega: Mainly because in-kernel raid is both faster and far more reliable :-)
<guest_> Go to winamp.com and instal lthe streaming server on your computer
<_Omega> cafuego_:  That depends on how they present themselves in the resulting bios.
<guest_> then run the client on your goobuntu obx
<Kevin`> most of the on-mobo raid chips are really software raid
<Kevin`> ie crap :)
<guest_> I've done this on windows but not on linux, but yes you can stream them
<bobbie__4> all hail the arrival of Bobbie
<RebornDV> guest_: and that will allow me to choose what to play on the client?
<wceoscar> HEy, i just got frostwire and notices that it doesnt conect to the network... what should be wrong??? port???
<cafuego_> coldfire: Well, you could install flash9.
<dea_cwek> #surabaya
<coldfire> cafuego_: i didn't see a download for anything newer than 7 on macro's website .. i'll check again
<guest_> Hmm...reborn you'll have ot set up seprate sreaming playlists I believe
<guest_> so I don't think you can get that kind of granularity
<cafuego_> coldfire: There is a beta, check seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<_Omega> cyberfall:  This may require some research on your part.  I wouldn't go into a raid without a 100% game plan sorted out, even if you don't plan on holding critical information on it.  It can be a PITA.
<guest_> But who knows maybe you can
<linux_kid> coldfire: ya, i think v8 only works on windows, sorry
<RebornDV> guest_: drats... i was hoping i could just double click the files through the network like i can with my windows box
<Jager> H3g3m0n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34036/
<Shinoda> coldfire http://labs.adobe.com/
<guest_> Reborn, I'm sure you can, I just dont know how to do it
<VigoFusion> I got alotta text, use pastebin and then ask for help?
<Jager> Should I only worry about line 148?
<NoStop> RebornDV: why not just setup a samba server on box that has the media?
<linux_kid> RebornDV: does the server come up in Places->Network Servers->Windows Network ?
<RebornDV> linux_kid: yeah it does
<RebornDV> wait
<coldfire> Shinoda: ahh, excellent .. thanks for pointing that out
<NoStop> RebornDV: and then share the directories that contain media?
<wceoscar> HEy, i just got frostwire and notices that it doesnt conect to the network... what should be wrong??? port
<Shinoda> np
<nickv111> Hey. I have libdvdread3 installed, and yet, I can't use mplayer to play a DVD. It just freezes on "DVD successfully opened." Xine says it can't open it (libdvdread support is, for some reason missing)
<RebornDV> linux_kid: just shws up under network servers
<linux_kid> RebornDV: can you see the files?
<dea_cwek> #u buntu
<RebornDV> i can copy the files over and play them
<H3g3m0n> Jager: yeh looks good, try a reboot without the extra drive. Its just when you had that plugged in it became (hd0), so windows was trying to boot off that
<RebornDV> linux_kid: i can see them fine
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Also you might have added linux swap space to it accidently at some point :/
<linux_kid> RebornDV: i recommend vcl media player
<Jager> h3g3m0n: to the external? O_o
<RebornDV> vlc?
<linux_kid> ya, sorry
<RebornDV> o ok
<RebornDV> let me check
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Okay, Im going to restart and try to boot into windows.
<RebornDV> do have it installed
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Yeh, thats what the grub geometry was saying when you did it the first time with it plugged in
<VanessaE> VigoFusion, I'm still reading this thread you pointed me to, but I'm lost..
<wceoscar> HEy, i just got frostwire and notices that it doesnt conect to the network... what should be wrong??? port????????????????/////
<redDEADresolve> if i have an ati x1600 video card can i run aiglx
<RebornDV> linux_kid: when i do that vlc starts but nothing happens... same as xmms banshee beep and totem
<VanessaE> Oh I forgot to say, when X crashes, the screen stays black.  I have to Alt-SysRq-K to get back to a text console, and I could see in the proces list, X is d-stated.
<guest_> If you put one more questions mark I might answer at the end you might get an answer.
<wceoscar> HEy, i just got frostwire and noticed that it doesnt conect to the network... what should be wrong??? port
<linux_kid> RebornDV: does it startup at all?
<guest_> wceoscar, can you ping www.google.com ?
<DevC> how do I find out what version of Ubuntu I have now on my desktop, so i can upgrade some more if need b
<RebornDV> linux_kid: yeah the programs start... but none of the media will play unless i copy them locally
<wceoscar> of course i can acces gooooooooooogle
<guest_> devc:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<linux_kid> RebornDV: well.... let me try really quick on my machine
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Nope :(
<Jager> H3g3m0n:
<H3g3m0n> hmm :/
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Still sits there saying "starting up...."
<Gradius9> hi
<Jager> it showed go right past the Starting Up... part quicky right
<Jager> no matter how slow windows is
<H3g3m0n> yeh
<linux_kid> DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW THE DIRECTORY TO NETWORK SERVERS FROM "/"
<wceoscar> gest, of course i can ping google!!!!
<Jager> >_<
<bobbie__4> Linux Rocks!
<Kevin`> linux_kid sounds confused :)
<Jager> I really really hope it didnt get messed up
<diskus> linux_kid: I don't think there is by default
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Might be worth trying lilo i guess
<Kevin`> linux_kid the command 'mount' would show you the path, if any are in the filesystem
<Jager> although I can go on the ntfs partition and take my data off...
<Jager> okay
<stefano> ubuntu...wow!!!
<KanRiNiN> Hey, is there no way to uninstall rhythmbox without the gnome and ubuntu-desktop using synaptic?
<diskus> mount and df
<KanRiNiN> I'm replacing it with MPD and banshee
<Jager> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<stefano> using vlc
<Jager> Bah no link to lilo from ubotu..
<diskus> lilo was so easy to use :P
<linux_kid> RebornDV: I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Gradius9> highneko, is it possible now to convert volumes from ntfs to ext3?
<Kevin`> lilo doesn't have a command line or filesystem knowledge, grub++
<RebornDV> linux_kid: woo hoo
<RebornDV> linux_kid: i hope i can get it too
<KanRiNiN> Thanks in advance for whoever helps
<DevC> says 5.04 but the upgrade said id downloaded the newer version.....so how do I install them so that it is the newer version? thought they downloaded and installed themselves
<Gradius9> without deleting stuff of course
<Kevin`> Gradius9 there would be an unavoidable loss of information doing that, as the metadata available is different
<stefano> how to read DVD's?
<linux_kid> RebornDV: open the windows network and then the name of your network.  Drag the server computer's icon to the desktop.  Open VCL, and then navigate to the desktop, click on the icon to the server, and find your files!!!!!!
<Gradius9> Kevin`, yeah, but all the files are movies and such
<Kevin`> stefano data or encrypted video
<Jager> Would it be possible to just uninstall linux (i dont want to :( ) so that i could boot straight into windows like nothing happened?
<RebornDV> linux_kid: sweet thanks
<nickv111> I think I'm having some serious libdvdread errors. Every time I run ogle or xine, trying to play a DVD, I get errors regarding libdvdread
<screechingcat> KanRiNiN: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage. you can uninstall it and nothing will happen to your system
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Not without a windows cd unfortunatly
<nickv111> But I don't know why. I got it straight from the Edgy repository
<linux_kid> RebornDV: you are very welcome!
<stefano> encripted video
<KanRiNiN> screechingcat: what's a metapackage?
<Jager> H3g3m0n: I could download one... but would I need to format anything?
<Kevin`> stefano you need libdvdcss, as well as a program like mplayer or xine or vlc to display it
<ma12> Is it a bad idea to change a folder or file to a+w if I need access to it?
<H3g3m0n> Jager: Nah you would need to goto the recovery console, and run fixmbr and maby fixboot
<H3g3m0n> Jager: That assuming you didn't break it
<stefano> Tes I try but the system don't work!
<RebornDV> linux_kid: uhm... should it try to copy files overwhen i drag it to the desktop?
<Kevin`> you shouldn't need to run fixboot
<Jager> H3g3m0n: Hmm.. lemme go see if I can get my hands on a windows disk
<Kevin`> and any dos/windows mbr will work
<screechingcat> KanRiNiN: its a package that is not a peice of software by itself but depends on a lot of others. so if you install ubuntu-desktop, the package itself contains nothing. but it depends on all the packages of a normal ubuntu system.
<VanessaE> sigh... I really hate corporations (i.e. nvidia and their precious closed source)
<Kevin`> you could do fdisk /mbr from a win98 disk if you have one
<linux_kid> RebornDV: all it does is creates a link.  If u dont want it on your desktop, put it in  your home folder
<stefano> Kevin i use ppc system
<Blenderer> hey all
<Kevin`> stefano windows does not have a ppc port
<nickv111> xine returns, "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable." but I have libdvdread3 installed. I don't understand it
<Kevin`> oh
<Kevin`> wrong person
<Kevin`> stefano that does not matter
<Kevin`> at all :)
<RebornDV> linux_kid: i must not have something installed right then... cos it tries to copy all of my files over
<Gradius9> Kevin`, Which tools were you intentionally thinking about?
<Kevin`> you need libdvdcss and the corresponding support in libdvdread
<H3g3m0n> nickv111: You probally need libcss or libdecss aswell
<H3g3m0n> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
* Blenderer wants to know if we can run ubuntu on a fat32 partition.
<VanessaE> is there a way to completely disable I2C support in the nvidia driver?  I think that's where the problem lies.
<ma12> Does anyone use Skype successfully on their 6.10??
<screechingcat> ma12: me
<Kevin`> Gradius9 since you are always doing a backup before such a risky conversion, I would format the disk and copy the backup data to it
<cafuego_> nickv111: You need the "naughty" bit too, dvdcss
<linux_kid> RebornDV: thats odd, all it did for me was make a link, or else 7 gigabites would be flooding my network
<nickv111> H3g3m0n: Thank you very much
<nickv111> Yeah, I thought libdvdread had libcss
<stefano> I try to sonn thank
<cafuego_> nickv111: There is a little script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/
<cafuego_> nickv111: Nono, it isn't included, only a script to downlaod & install it,.
<H3g3m0n> VanessaE: There was a custom patch for then when the 1st betas came out, you would need to compile the official nvidia drivers from source
<VanessaE> figures.
<RebornDV> linux_kid: i tried to do that right click drag trick... wouldn't do it
<cafuego_> nickv111: 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh'
<nickv111> cafuego_: Thank you
<Kevin`> diff libcss libdvdcss?
<Gradius9> Kevin`, yeah what I want, but I havent any free disks, all my backup disks are used for the real computer, this is just my file server with movies and such
<ma12> screechingcat did you have to make any modifications?
<VanessaE> can't back down to the previous version of the driver, it won't build against current kernels....and if I back down to a kernel it will build against, I lose SATA support..
<ivx> hey what do i type to list my processor info?
<nickv111> cafuego_: I used Debian awhile, and there was a similar script.
<wceoscar> HEy, i just got frostwire and notices that it doesnt conect to the network... what should be wrong??? port
<cafuego_> Kevin`: css = cascading stylesheets, dvdcss = dvd decryption.
<ivx> isn't it /etc/init.d/cpuinfo
<ma12> or did it work right out of the box for you screechingcat
<stdundon> Hi, anybody have experience with both Gentoo and Ubuntu?
<Kevin`> so libcss has no relation to dvds
<cafuego_> nickv111: Yeah, same package :-)
<linux_kid> RebornDV: just drag it normal holding left click and pull it to the desktop
<H3g3m0n> stdundon: yeh
<cafuego_> Kevin`: correct
<Kevin`> k
<cafuego_> ivx: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: How does upgrading in Ubuntu work out?
<RebornDV> linux_kid: yeah i did that first and when that didn't work i tried the right click... then tried the regular again a couple more times
<screechingcat> ma12: out of the box
<ivx> cafuego_ that's it thanks!
<Jager> Arg.. ive got to redoanlowd a windows disk...
<linux_kid> RebornDV: how fresh is your install and are you dapper or edgy?
<RebornDV> linux_kid: i installed dapper and did an update to edgy
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: I know that they release every 6 months, but can you just do an 'emerge -auvD world' kind of thing?
<Kevin`> Jager tsk tsk, using pirated windows
<stefano> 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh and then
<H3g3m0n> stdundon: Alot easier/faster than gentoo, although im not so sure about upgrading from one release version to another
<Jager> kevin
<Jager> Its just to repair my legal copy
<CoRnJuLiOx> im suddenly not getting any sound from realplayer when i try to play this .rmvb file, but i had sound in the same file just the other night, other music files seem to play properly, though..
<Kevin`> what's broken in it
<nickv111> Hey, guys, this is interesting. I installed libcss using the script, but I still can't play DVDs
<linux_kid> RebornDV: ok, im on dapper and just reinstalled about 45minutes ago
<diskus> stefano: what I understand about ubuntu, you can't
<nickv111> Same error
<H3g3m0n> stdundon: You update your repositories (basicly emerge --sync) then use synaptic to update the newer packages
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: but still as flexible?  If I can just upgrade all of my packages, I guess I don't care about what it's named
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  I did a build-dep for gaim to compile w/ avahi and bonjour support.  can I clean up all the dev packages somehow?  e.g. perhaps there's a log file?
<diskus> stefano: depends on realease
<Jager> i cant boot into windows anymore.. so i need to run fixmbr and fixboot
<RebornDV> linux_kid: thanks for the help... i might need to try a fresh edgy install
<cafuego_> stefano: ... and then ... it's done.
<Jager> then... *sniff* delete linux (and maybe reinstall it if i can do it right)
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: great.  So, as a desktop you would recommend it over Gentoo?
<Kevin`> Jager you can run the equivalent of fixmbr from any dos or windows boot disk, or even from linux
<mga_mark> Hello. I have a question about Ubunto, and how it doesn't completely fill my screen. It's set for 1024, but it has a black bar around it, a lot of unused screen. I'm running it off a live disk. Anyone have any suggestions?
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: (I'm already downloading the iso
<linux_kid> RebornDV: dont risk all of your files unless you are really savy on hdd space
<H3g3m0n> stdundon: Yeh, gentoos updating is rairly unstable and because its source it takes ages to compile
<Firefishe> I'm on a g4 powerbook 15" aluminum 1ghz laptop, running ubuntu 6.06 dapper.  I just downloaded kubuntu-desktop, then most of what apt-get didn't get (like the kde core files, etc.), and I am experiencing a vexing problem starting kde.  Seems the file permissions in my /home/user directory can't be written to by kde.
<Kevin`> I forget which little linux program does it though, as i've never needed to use it
<linux_kid> RebornDV: sorry i couldn't be of service
<H3g3m0n> stdundon: Gentoo does have alot of newer packages and its much more customizable
<Jager-> I got killed by services? X(
<Kevin`> Jager you can run the equivalent of fixmbr from any dos or windows boot disk, or even from linux
<Kevin`> I forget which little linux program does it though, as i've never needed to use it
<nickv111> stdundon: I used ot use Gentoo. I got tired of the complexity, and how it was a chore to use. Now, I use Kubuntu, and I'm very happy. (K)ubuntu is really great, simple, and user-friendly.
<varsendaggr> hi, any help with fluxbox would be greatly appreciated :D
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: very true.  My libraries got screwed up toady, b/c I had to use a 32bit chroot to install flash with firefox.  Now I'm ready for something new
<stefano> bye!!
<RebornDV> linux_kid: nah don't be... you helped as much as you could and at least proved it can be done
<Jager-> I have my windows boot disk... problem is something is screwed up with it..
<Jager-> ill go make another
<Kevin`> Jager- why not just have grub/lilo boot windows
<linux_kid> RebornDV: ya
<mofturos> how can i make my movies to work .. apt-get install xine-ui ... it's not working ?
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: sounds great.  Well, I'm off to watch Blade Runner while I d/l, but I thank you for your experience
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: take care
<H3g3m0n> stdundon: I recomend avoiding amd64 based Ubuntu, although i did manage to get flash running with nppluginwrapper
<Jager-> Kevin` Its dieing when it tried to boot windows
<H3g3m0n> stdundon: nps
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: lol
<Kevin`> that did you try to do, in grub
<Jager-> Ive spent all day with h3g3m0n (very helpful) trying to fix it
<linux_kid> mofturos: try "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Kevin`> root (hd0,whatevernumber)
<Kevin`> chainloader +1
<Kevin`> boot
<Kevin`> should be all that's needed
<mofturos> ok
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: well, heck, I think it's recommended to avoid using a Linux desktop on amd64, no1 seems to do it well yet, but I'll give it a try
<Kevin`> rootnoverify instead of root
<Kevin`> but that doesn't matter when you enter it
<cafuego_> stdundon: Well, only if you need or want video/java/flash
<Jager-> Kevin` so... how can I fix grub to boot windows?
<varsendaggr> hi, could someone please answer a few questions about fluxbox
<Kevin`> Jager- show me your partition layout
<slicky> ubotu radeon | slicky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sysdoc> HAs anyone figured out a workaround for the black window bug with nvidia/Beryl/Edgy?
<Kevin`> varsendaggr ask a question and you might get an answer
<varsendaggr> Kevin: lol thanks
<stdundon> H3g3m0n: lol. exactly
<Jager-> brb
<mga_mark> Could anyone answer a screen question for me?
<Gradius9> Kevin`, what method should I use if I want to be unsafe?
<varsendaggr> So im new to ubuntu and i have been told about fluxbox by a friend... what exactly is it?
<Kevin`> Gradius9 i'm not aware of one, you shouldn't do such a stupid thing :)
<linux_kid> mga_mark, what's your question...
<Kevin`> varsendaggr it's a window manager
<mga_mark> I'm running Ubuntu from a dsik, and it doesn't fill my 1024 screen.
<varsendaggr> Kevin: so do you boot up in it or what?
<barata> hallo all, what app BEHAVES like iTunes? I need an app that can generate txt files (including ide3 tags) for my mp3 collection
<Kevin`> varsendaggr it controls how windows work in X (the linux gui)
<slicky> ubotu berly | slicky
<linux_kid> mga_mark: so there are black lines around the screen?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kevin`> so you can switch between them, move them around, start programs, and stuff
<Kevin`> fluxbox is generally considered a "light" window manager
<mga_mark> Yes, though it says it's set for 1024.
<Kevin`> I can give you a screenshot if you want :)
<ToHellWithGA> i am getting gzip errors on the main edgy sources.  how can i fix that?
<ali_> I am running warty, I just downloaded edgy. How do I install edgy from download?
<dibblego> I am using ubuntu server 6.06; I suspect the machine has been compromised - now the network card fails to come up and executing a sudo command returns to the prompt immediately and does not do anything
<linux_kid> what is ur windows resolution?
<woro2006> hi, what's a good program to crawl through all my files so I can search them later?
<highneko> How can I find where my swap is mounted on?
<varsendaggr> Kevin: o, i see ... i got it from "synaptic package manager" and as i say im new to linux do you by chance know how to open it?
<Kevin`> highneko swapon -s
<plesnivyjano> why i cant change ownership of my own file ????
<Kevin`> varsendaggr technically, the command fluxbox
<highneko> Kevin`: Interesting. Thank you.
<ivx> hey i have kernel 2.4.27-2-686-s installed, but when i boot that isn't listed. whats going on with that
<mga_mark> hiighest, 32 bit
<varsendaggr> Kevin: um... lol?
<Firefishe> anyone here have any trouble with file permissions when using aptitude to install kubuntu-desktop from the standard ubuntu/gnome setup?
<Kevin`> varsendaggr though, it will probably show up as an option in gpm
<linux_kid> highneko: download gparted from synaptic and you will se it as a partition
<Kevin`> when you log in
<[erisco] > anyone know how to install GMP for PHP under Ubuntu?
<Kevin`> gdm*
<Kevin`> whatever
<varsendaggr> Kevin: what is gpm?
<wceoscar> HEy, i just got frostwire and notices that it doesnt conect to the network... what should be wrong??? port
<Kevin`> gpm is a mouse driver for the console, gdm is what shows the login screen
<Kevin`> I meant gdm
<linux_kid> mga_mark: no, your resolution, like 1280x800...
<slicky> hi.. i just reinstalled my ubuntu.. iv got a radeon 9600 xt ati card.. what drivers do you recomend?
<mga_mark> It's 1024 by 7**
<nickv111> mplayer is now spitting out, "libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key. . ." even though I have libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 installed. This is really driving me insane.
<[erisco] > I am talking about GMP though...
<linux_kid> mga_mark: what video card do you have?
<varsendaggr> Kevin: so is fluxbox a program that you open and modify or what?
<H3g3m0n> nickv111: Tried a diffrent dvd?
<mga_mark> I'm not sure. It's a Dell Pentium 4. It looks fine on Windows XP
<ChimeraHitman> Hey guys?
<Kevin`> varsendaggr it provides the look and behavior of desktop windows, like gnome or kde
<VanessaE> there we go, problem solved.
<__Gino__> I'm gonna ask this again, since there might be new people that know something ;)  (I already tried #ubuntu-xgl)
<__Gino__>  Does anyone have problems resizing windows in Beryl (on Edgy) I've used it before, but I installe it on a new Edgy install and none of the windows can be resized....
<linux_kid> mga_mark: any clue if it is an ATI or GEforce?
<Kevin`> although gnome and kde have more they do, besides that
<varsendaggr> Kevin:  sweet, so i start up my computer again and open it...? but how?
<slicky> ubotu xgo | slicky
<ChimeraHitman> I am having troubles getting Beryl to run on my gnome desktop. Ubuntu Edgy, nvidia-glx. No GLX server.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slicky> ubotu xgi | slicky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VanessaE> I was using the 9625 "beta" driver.  Updated to 9629 (which is marked as 'stable') and the problem went away.
<nickv111> H3g3m0n: Just a second.
<sysdoc> __Gino__, Beryl-settings-manager
<mga_mark> Sorry. I'm not on that computer now, either. Is this an unsual probelm?
<Kevin`> varsendaggr there should be a button or something when you log in, to choose the desktop environment to start
<__Gino__> I tried that, it is enabled.
<nickv111> H3g3m0n: See, mplayer returns a LOT of libdvdcss errors.
<linux_kid> mga_mark: ok, lets assume it is an intel chip
<mga_mark> It works fine, otherwise
<mga_mark> Yes, definitely
<Kevin`> I assume ubuntu would add it to that list..
<ChimeraHitman> When i run the beryl-manager y just takes all the borders and gui and renders gnome useles.
<VanessaE> (which is strange, I thought I'd already installed that update a week ago..no wonder the splash screen kept saying 'beta'...)
<linux_kid> mga_mark: go to synaptic and download the package 915resolution after enabling universe reposotiries
<nickv111> mplayer basically returns a lot of errors like, "libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1567"
<nickv111> They're all pretty much the same, with the exception of the line number
<blanky> you guys, I feel stupid, has anyone gotten the ati drivers to work on edgy?
<varsendaggr> Kevin: well my comp. is partitioned btween ubuntu and windows xp so i chose ubuntu and it boots to the login screen... where would the button be in all that?
<ChimeraHitman> Think anyone could help?
<Kevin`> varsendaggr at the login screen somewhere
<blanky> I read the tutorial and I feel like they wrote it just to trick me, I went into a trap and I knew it from the beginning
<mga_mark> ok. Will it intefere with Windows?
<nickv111> blanky: ati or fglrx?
<Kevin`> mga_mark no
<blanky> the drivers used to always work for me under breezy, but that's two versions ago
<ChimeraHitman> I am using the nvidia-glx 8776 drivers.
<linux_kid> mga_mark: no, not at all
<blanky> nickv111: I believe fglrx, no? ati isn't complete or something?
<blanky> nickv111: but yes fglrx
<NoStop> varsendaggr: you won't see it unless you have more than one window manager installed
<blanky> nickv111: here's my log
<nickv111> blanky: I did.
<mga_mark> Ok, I'll go now. Let you know if I find it. Thanks so much.
<linux_kid> mga_mark: and yes and no, this is somewhat of a usual problem although i have never heard of black lines...
<blanky> nickv111: you did what?
<varsendaggr> NoStop:  what does that mean?
<bobbie__4> chmod +777
<ChimeraHitman> Can anyone hear me?
<nickv111> blanky: I got fglrx work
<nickv111> ChimeraHitman: No.
<Teratogen`> hi
<blanky> nickv111: oh, what tutorial/wiki did you follow plase?
<ChimeraHitman> Hi
<NoStop> varsendaggr: http://xwinman.org/
<blanky> *please, and what card do you have, I have an ati 9800 pro
<Kevin`> varsendaggr you won't see it unless you have fluxbox installed along with something else, like gnome, otherwise it will start the only one installed
<wceoscar> how can i install the GDM themes in ubuntu?
<bobbie__4> ChimeraHitman, we can't hear you, speak louder please
<Firefishe> Is there a difference between the kde on the kubuntu cd vs the Universe Repository kde?
<ChimeraHitman> When i run Beryl it renders my gnome desktop useless. What could i do fix the problem?
<Teratogen`> not sure
<wceoscar> how can i install the GDM themes in ubuntu?
<H3g3m0n> !gdm
<varsendaggr> Kevin: but isnt gnome already installed with ubuntu
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<nickv111> blanky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<blanky> can anyone help me install ati drivers, please?
<nickv111> blanky: I'm helping you.
<blanky> nickv111: yeah, I followed that
<blanky> lol okay thanks nickv111
<lufis> Kind of an off-topic question, but: I have aspired to program since I was a child but I don't know where to begin. What's a good newbie's programming language that can be learned easily?
<nickv111> blanky: So, what's the problem?
<blanky> nickv111: here's my log http://paste.jorgepena.be/43
<blanky> nickv111: well, when I type fglrxinfo, it outputs this
<barata> is lsongs in the ubuntu repository?
<H3g3m0n> lufis: Python is fairly easy and widly used
<bobbie__4> lufis, try either BASIC or LOGO
<ChimeraHitman> If i run beryl-manager, it complains about XGL missing and then acknowledges Nvidia is present.
<diskus> lufis: python or ruby
<blanky> nickv111: here's what it outputs when I type fglrxinfo http://paste.jorgepena.be/44
<ChimeraHitman> Then i can't do anything.
<lufis> H3g3m0n: Thanks, I was leaning towards Python.
<wceoscar> how can i install the GDM themes in ubuntu?
<diskus> lufis: but those are scripting languages
<VigoFusion> lufis: Go Ruby. easy to learn and very cutting edge
<eternale1> in someones opinion... i'm leaving the world of linux desktop to make my linux box just a headless server. would i be better off continuing with ubuntu (using there server edition) or move onto other distro's or possible other flavors.. bsd* etc. or does it really not matter all together?
<lufis> VigoFusion: Cool, thank you
<blanky> I think anyone who doesn't understand objects and classes the first time should get a taste of ruby
<sinco> is there anyway I can have ubuntu 6.10 server install lilo instead of grub by default?
<nickv111> blanky: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<blanky> nickv111: sure thing, hold up
<Kevin`> eternale1 ubuntu should work, but is designed for desktop use (the non-server one, of course)
<blanky> nickv111: http://paste.jorgepena.be/45
<diskus> I didn't like ubuntu-server at all
<DevC> sorry I had to leaver right when i posted my question...I downloaded the upgrade for Ubuntu 5.04 but now how do I install them since the smart upgrade only downloaded them? never upgraded ubuntu until now so I'm clueless what to do
<Falstius> how can I recover some files I just deleted from an ext3 filesystem?  (it isn't critical, but I'd like to get them back)
<blanky> nickv111: don't mean to leave you here, but I'm going to restart very quick okay? thanks for the help so far!
<H3g3m0n> Falstius: Theres no easy way under ext3
<rocka> i'm currently using live unbuntu 5.04, and i need to fix my windows parttion, and ubuntu didn't recgnized the ntfs partition
<sinco> is there anyway I can have ubuntu 6.10 server install lilo instead of grub by default ?
<wceoscar> how can i install the GDM themes in ubuntu?
<rocka> do someone have any idea
<noldon> anyone knows what could be interupting the sound dev when i cant get sound in flash movies
<wceoscar> how can i install the GDM themes in ubuntu?
<noldon> whats gdm?
<diskus> wceoscar: if noone answers right away, then noone knows, wait for ~15-30min
<snype> gnome desktop manager
<snype> like- where u type in ur username/password
<snype> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<noldon> ah ok
<snype> mhm
<H3g3m0n> Falstius: You might get lucky if you can find the inode you might beable to recover it
<blanky> hey nickv111 thanks, i fixed it, it was the composite section i missed hehe
<zmm> my open office is not working. When I start it it gives error, I've pasted the error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34039/
<ma12> Anyone have any idea how to get the integrated mic on the SONY SZ laptops to work?
<ChimeraHitman> Hello everyone, i have problems with Beryl. When i run beryl-manager, all the bars dissapear, only mouse is left with an unresponsive desktop.
<VigoFusion> System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager>select Gnome, install,,I think
<ChimeraHitman> I am on Ubuntu Edgy, with nvidia-glx driver 8776.
<noldon> ma12 is it on?
<ma12> yes
<ChimeraHitman> I didn't go over the xgl server installation.
<ma12> noldon yes
<noldon> well then i dont know
<diskus> zmm: 64-bit processor?
<DevC> ok I used smart upgrade and have the upgrades but now what do i do to install the new upgrades because right now i'm still showing ubuntu 5.04 instead of a newer version like htat of what it downloaded
<Falstius> H3g3m0n: yeah, I figured as much.  Its not worth that kind of time.  Thanks.
<ChimeraHitman> I followed the beryl-project.net tutorial on setting it up. I have done what they mentioned and i still can't get it to work.
<zmm> no, celleron 32 bit
<VigoFusion> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<diskus> zmm: don't know, but that sounds like somekind of java error :P
<nickv111> blanky: Oh, cool
<blanky> :D
<Nilisco> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my pc (amd 3200 64, i386 version) with a x800xl ati video card.  When the installer starts, the colors are all wrong and then the installer freezes when the bar finishes loading, graphical corruption occurs.
<noldon> what do i have to kill to get sound in flash movies
<nickv111> Hey, all, why is there a limited amount of region sets on a particular DVD drive? It's concerning, because I have to experiment, and I don't want to kill my DVD drive or anything
<blanky> noldon: LOL
<edgarin> et
<H3g3m0n> Nilisco: Tried the safe graphical mode, or specifying the resolution with the f4 key?
<blanky> et quoi?
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> hjf78i5r78o6g4iuy6redtgkfjysdjtflyjtdyjhyh
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> cok
<noldon> it works when i restart the computer but then when i play an mp3 or anything like that and then again play a flash movie on internet its not working
<blanky> ls
<H3g3m0n> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<blanky> er, wrong window hehe
<Nilisco> H3g3m0n, correct, same things basically, but when I change the resolution I usually get correct colors but a x crash after the loading bar.
<noldon> blanky i think i meen enemy territory
<wceoscar> how can i install the GDM strart scrren in ubuntu?
<blanky> noldon: yeah I know :P
<noldon> ok
<H3g3m0n> Nilisco: Might be worth trying ctrl+alt+f1 and seeing if it gives you a text console
<noldon> wceoscar install? i think its default but u just have to activate it
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> cfhf dk tct  dtv y yrt6s5 ytcfx r jhhhg d t er
<Nilisco> H3g3m0n, okay, trying.
<H3g3m0n> Nilisco: There also ALT+SYSREQ(printscr) and typing RSEIUB slowly and seeing if it recovers
<sinco> is there anyway I can have ubuntu 6.10 server install lilo instead of grub by default?
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> cok
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> amadea
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> cewek abg
<wceoscar> noldon, I downloaded a few GDM start screens and wanted to activate them.. how is this done?
<cari_tmn_ceSBY>  dx
<jbroome> wceoscar: go read this before you ask again: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=10203108
<blanky> anyone know of a good make tutorial
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> jonh cena
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'm not getting any sound in realplayer, when i had sound just the night before, could anyone lend a hand? the volume is up, and other programs play music just fine, just not realplayer.
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> undertaker
<noldon> ah wceoscar system-->administration-->Login window and add
<fildo> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CoRnJuLiOx> already read it
<fildo> that wasnt for u . was for me
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> umaga
<laura> hi
<fildo> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<dibblego> I added my sudoer user to the users group and now I have lost the root user - how do I get it back?
<Nilisco> H3g3m0n, no luck with either of those.  Is there any way to boot to the old text mode installer?
<H3g3m0n> Nilisco: Possibly the expert mode
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> king boker
<H3g3m0n> Nilisco: Otherwise you could try the server version, and install ubuntu-desktop
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> cm punk
<H3g3m0n> !expert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nilisco> Shucks, kinda strange, I've never had this problem with ubuntu before
<Nilisco> Not sure what I'm doing wrong here
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> litsfghjh
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> kontol
<noldon> wceoscar but the default place for gdm themes looks to be in /usr/share/gdm/themes/"name of the theme"
<SpacePuppy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> jembut
<dibblego> can I add a user to the admin group without a privileged user with a boot CD?
<CoRnJuLiOx> so can anyone help on my realplayer issue? i've checked alsamixer and nothing seems to be muted..
<H3g3m0n> dibblego: Yes, edit the /etc/groups file
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> sufit
<dibblego> H3g3m0n, excellent thanks
<Nilisco> H3g3m0n, actually, when I changed my resolution to 640x480, it still crashed but I can get into the console now.  X is reporting an error
<noldon> CoRnJuLiOx whats the issue
<dibblego> H3g3m0n, do you mean /etc/group?
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> wesdcbjyhg jn
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<H3g3m0n> dibblego: yeh
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> c
<Music_Shuffle> Stop.
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> ccccccccccccccooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> kkkkkkkkoooooooonnnntttttttoooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<jr> I am in need of some help with ubuntu
<jbroome> Music_Shuffle: acknowledging the troll encourages the troll
<cari_tmn_ceSBY> jjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeedfdg
<tonyyarusso> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.124.224.99]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Music_Shuffle> But acknowledging the op does better! ;o
<jbroome> point
<H3g3m0n> Nilisco: What error?
<Nilisco> H3g3m0n, x window system couldn't be started, it now disabled itself
<Nilisco> when I do a startx now, I get x window system is disabled, then it exits
<noldon> Nilisco u r already in x arent u?
<wceoscar> do i need bery or something like that to install gdm startscreens?
<wceoscar> beryl
<Nilisco> noldon, nope, the console, x won't start
<H3g3m0n> Nilisco: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and try pluging around with the modes
<noldon> ok
<BHSPitLappy> I have a folder full of deb packages... how can I make these into a repo for synaptic to use?
<H3g3m0n> Nilisco: Then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<jr> new to ubuntu here, having wireless issues, been through a bunch of tutorials but still no go, anyone feel like helping?
<tanubis> Trying to set up a new Sony Ericsson w300i cellphone/media player on my computer, the bloody thing comes with a windows only DRM peice of software that's locking out my phone from using anything but windows to get my music into the player.  Anyone now of some steps I can use to circumvent/workaround?
<noldon> wceoscar use the menu system--->administration--->login window
<H3g3m0n> BHSPitLappy: /var/cache/apt/archive is where the downloaded debs go, but if there not in the actuall repos you will probally need to install them manually
<momal> Seveas: Thanks for the help before with the mysql its all good and working now :)
<__Gino__> hmm... When I plug speakers into my laptop, sound still comes out of the laptop, as well as the speakers... Anyway to fix this?
<BHSPitLappy> H3g3m0n: this computer doesn't have internet access at all, that's why I have the folder full of debs.
<H3g3m0n> __Gino__: You probably need to mute something in the volume controls
<BHSPitLappy> H3g3m0n: I'd like to add them into synaptic as a local repo, rather than double clicking and chasing deps for hours
<H3g3m0n> BHSPitLappy: You could try 'dpkg -i *.deb'
<sinco> i just installed the base package - how do i get a screen where i am able to select packages avaible to install from the CD?
<H3g3m0n> That would install them all
<kalikiana> sinco: synaptic
<zmm> I started openoffice with sudo this time and it gave different error in a dialogue box which is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34044/ . The previous error without sudo is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34039/
<kalikiana> sinco: but you need to select the cd as a source
<zmm> why openoffice is not working
<sinco> can you do that in teh console?
<fr500> hello
<__Gino__> H3g3m0n, I tried muting everything (separately) but they all muted both sets of speakers...
<ivx> hey whenever i try to boot from the smp kernel it says kernel panic:VFS" Unalbe to mount root fs on 00:00. anyone know whats going on
<fr500> can anyone give me an stock sources.list?
<BHSPitLappy> H3g3m0n: I'll see if it works
<kalikiana> sinco: oh, no - try 'aptitude'
<sinco> oh ok thanks
<noldon> zmm : killall ooffice
<CoRnJuLiOx> noldon: did you get my /msgs?
<jr> its slow surfing the internet with firefox/ubuntu, if I surf with windows xo its faster, anyone got an idea of why this is?
<zmm> noldon: should i run "killall ooffice" in terminal.
<Vorbote> fr500, /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<DanaG> __Gino__: you may need a newer version of ALSA than the repos provide.
<tonyyarusso> I need help making a digital voice recorder work with Ubuntu (Olympus VN-3100PC).  It registers in /var/log/syslog and 'lsusb', but doesn't seem to create a /dev/sd* or mount itself.
<H3g3m0n> jr: Try disabling ipv6 in about:config
<fr500> thanks Vorbote
<DanaG> However, I don't know how to manually install the newer version (without also doing a new kernel)
<noldon> CoRnJuLiOx did u get mine?
<noldon> zmm yes were else?
<H3g3m0n> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<__Gino__> Well... the thing is, I've been using Ubuntu for months and never had this problem (on the same laptop) but I reinstalled Edgy and am having the problem now... I never installed a new version of Alsa.
<H3g3m0n> __Gino__: Might be worth making sure the plug is all the way in sometimes they can get stuck partway :)
<zmm> noldon: it said "ooffice: no process killed"
<CoRnJuLiOx> noldon: just the one asking me what the issue is
<noldon> zmm then i dont know
<noldon> CoRnJuLiOx strange
<ali_> How do I get the edgy 6.10 download to install?
<__Gino__> H3g3m0n, haha, yeah, I have tried that. Still doesn't work though... :)
<CoRnJuLiOx> i got that message, though
<DanaG> __Gino__: is it snd-hda-intel?  That module seems to give me all sorts of problems.
<CoRnJuLiOx> anyways, its not playing the sound in the .rmvb files, and i know they have sound because it worked just last night
<noldon> CoRnJuLiOx it seems like the people i message private here dont recive my message
<CoRnJuLiOx> nothings muted, and xmms even plays mp3 files with full sound
<Nilisco> H3g3m0n, no luck messing with the values, I appreciate the help though!
<__Gino__> DanaG, I don't think so... nothing about intel when I do lspci command...
<DanaG> do lsmod | grep snd
<ali_> ---------------How do I get the Edgy 6.10 iso download to install-----------
<H3g3m0n> Nilisco: You could try using the official binary drivers for your card, should be possible to install them on the livecd
<__Gino__> Yup... It says snd_hda_intel
<H3g3m0n> !isos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<H3g3m0n> !iso
<DanaG> aah.
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<H3g3m0n> ali_: Just goto ubuntu.com and then download
<DanaG> I remember there were some fixes in newer ALSA versions to manually mute speakers when an external jack was used.
<CoRnJuLiOx> noldon: can you even see my msgs? i can see yours.
<__Gino__> I'll try installing a new ALSA version. Thanks!
<ali_> I went to the Ubuntu site and downloaded Edgy 6.10. I downloaded it and nothing
<noldon> CoRnJuLiOx yes i see them but u dont seems to see mine
<noldon> CoRnJuLiOx i sended u alot of message they seems to get lost
<DanaG> Look at the changelogs
<DanaG> for 1.0.12 and 1.0.13
<noldon> CoRnJuLiOx my internet connection is bad
<noldon> wceoscar have u manage to install them?
<whta> hello again
<whta> is there any sort of fix for this little issue of flash videos coming horribly out of sync with their sound?
<NeXCiS> It could be the video itself
<whta> nope, it's EVERY VIDEO
<whta> and i've had this problem before and after a reformat and on different hardware
<guest_> I'm using putty and I'd like make it o that I can I can assign the 'up' arrow key to Alt+y or something
<guest_> like that
<guest_> Is this possible?
<guest_> I guess this is not the right channel to ask, I need to find a putty channel
<jr> whoever helped me with the slow internet issue thanks alot, I got it straight
<harry> how do i mount /dev/hdc3 to media?
<LadyNikon> heh
<jr> who wants to help with a screwed up wireless connection?
<kalikiana> harry: look at fstab, learn and add your own ;)
<noldon> harry mount /dev/hdc3 /media/(foldername)
<guest_> You can edit the fstab file with vi
<guest_> it's pretty easy
<guest_> Just don't screw up :-D
<kalikiana> or with any text editor in fact
<noldon> yes remove all in fstab and put in new
<noldon> just kidding
<guest_> when I first found out you can edit the fstab file I was ecstatic
<kalikiana> you can test anything with 'mount -a' :)
<guest_> I thought it was just for viewing  <-- shmuck
<wceoscar> noldon, Of course... i installed them succesfully
<wceoscar> thanks
<noldon> wceoscar np
<kalikiana> guest_: fstab is for all fixed mounts
<guest_> wceoscar did you get your torrent client up and running
<noldon> wceoscar were did u found them?
<wceoscar> is there a site thats thedicated to ubuntu torrents??
<vader> quick question, where would I find a link for upgrading a pc from 6.06 to 6.10 that has the Nvidia video?
<guest_> what do you mean kalikiania?
<jr> I can set the wlan0 up with the correct essid and 64 bit hex key but it still says no signal
<sohmc> how do I get x to display a widescreen resolution?  I'm running xfce as my wm
<DanaG> argh, simple-backup is being stupid
<DanaG> It won't let me select all.
<noldon> wceoscar http://www.linuxtracker.org/ there u have a torrent tracker for linux
<guest_> kalikiana: Say I need to add a secondary SATA drive on my computer...I will need to edit the fstab and place it there after or before running cfdisk on the drive?
<omeganine> sohmc: Do you have your display drivers installed?
<rc-1> how do i set my resolution to 1650x1080 at 60hzi?
<sohmc> omeganine, yes
<guest_> I also need to format it as ext3 as well, is that done via cfdisk?
<litropy> guys
<omeganine> sohmc: You need to setup your monitor...GIve me a sec, forgot the command in ubuntu
<guest_> rc, you can change that in a conf file
<guest_> I think it's Xorg.conf
<nickv111> I have an MPEG 2 file. How do I convert this to a .ogm?
<guest_> do a locate xorg.conf
<rc-1> im using beryl does that make a difference?
<guest_> Then you can vi into that file and change the resolution manuall I believe
<guest_> I don't know what beryl is
<varsendaggr> Hello, i am having a problem with fluxbox... im a noob and the menu is not showing up in fluxbox when i first right click
<manmadha> he can u plz tell me how to do php programs in linux...?i have installed php&apache........
<omeganine> sohmc:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --priority=medium
<manmadha> But i dont know how to run the php programs
<manmadha> can any one help me/
<litropy> I have a guy whose usb keyboard interfeace is screwed, but he can still use his mouse. It IS the keyboard interface and not his keyboard. Is there a way to set an ubuntu livecd to boot automatically, without keystrokes, and without setting anything in the os on the hard drive?
<wceoscar> i have azureus
<wceoscar> as my client
<sohmc> omeganine, I tried running that and it crasshes
<omeganine> sohmc: What display drivers are you using?
<kalikiana> guest_: use gparted for formatting
<manmadha> any body there?
<bobbie__4> Does George Bush use Linux?
<harry> noldon. how do i specify the filetype. what kind of command
<sohmc> intel
<sohmc> brb
<guest_> I remember using a command line interface utility to format, but I guess I can use gparted
<guest_> it would be nice to know how to format through the CLI
<haxality> hey, I want to run a program at bootup. how do I do this? will putting the command in a text file and playing it in /etc/init.d/ be enough?
<haxality> playing = placing
<kalikiana> guest_: sry, don't have it in mind right now
<guest_> Oh, if anyoe wants to read a great 80 page essay on the command line interface, I found a Neal Stephenson essay on it. check it out
<noldon> guest_ u using mkfs.ext3 to format a hdd
<noldon> harry i dont remember youre issue
<dibblego> haxality, man update-rc
<haxality> thanks a ton dibblego
<guest_> noldon, that was the one
<guest_> mkfs is the one
<guest_> noldon: before you mount the drive, you will need to format it by mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb correct?
<dibblego> haxality, sorry, update-rc.d
<noldon> wasnt it /dev/hdc3?
<varsendaggr> Hello does anyone have any idea why my menu is not showing up when i right click in fluxbox
<guest_> You might have to recreate your fluxbox profile varsen
<guest_> That happened to me on GNOME
<guest_> I could not see my bar on the top
<guest_> so I just recreated my gnome profile
<litropy> alright... one more time - sorry for flooding - this guy really needs to get to his computer....
<litropy> I have a guy whose usb keyboard interfeace is screwed, but he can still use his mouse. It IS the keyboard interface and not his keyboard. Is there a way to set an ubuntu livecd to boot automatically, without keystrokes, and without setting anything in the os on the hard drive?
<noldon> guest_ yes before u mount it i think dont remember
<wceoscar> How Can i install Spash Screns?? i downloaded a dfew and what to enable them as i did with the start screen
<noldon> spash?
<Blacken> O-kay, so can anyone tell me why just about every major process--Xorg, gaim, Ktorrent, etc.--on my machine would suddenly start SCREAMING for resources? I just had to actually reboot my box because four processes were demanding 100%+ cpu time.
<haxality> ok, let's hope this works.
<varsendaggr> guest_: how do i do that?
<rc-1> hmmm enabled them in xorg.conf but still dont show up in set resolution
<rc-1> do i have to reboot?
<guest_> When you mount you have to specify which filesystem the drive is, so it makes perfect sense to format the secondar drive by mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb
<guest_> Then again how would you know that the drive you connected is sdb?
<guest_> I guess you have to just know
<wceoscar> How Can i install Spash Screns?? i downloaded a dfew and what to enable them as i did with the start screen
<varsendaggr> guest_: i am having the same problem with gnome
<varsendaggr> guest_: as well as fluxbox
<noldon> is anyone seeing my msg
<fr500> noldon: yah
<varsendaggr> guest_: will recreating the profiles fix both those things?
<haxality> ok..
<noldon> fr500 dosnt seems like it
<guest_> I'm not sure but it sure won't hurt to try
<guest_> when you find the filename
<guest_> just do a mv filename filename.old
<varsendaggr> guest_: how do i do it?
<haxality> the script I placed in /etc/init.d/ didn't work
<guest_> let me find out what file it is
<guest_> the gnome profile is in your home folder somewhere let me hunt for it
<varsendaggr> guest_: ok
<guest_> it's one of those crazy hiden files
<guest_> it starts wit ha dot
<DanaG> well, that's just great: sbackup's restore tool DOESN'T WORK!
<varsendaggr> guest: :D
<noldon> wceoscar no idea
<guest_> ok, varsendagger
<varsendaggr> guest_: yes?
<noldon> didnt knew that ubuntu had a splash screen
<noldon> i guess i missed that
<guest_> try mv .gnome .gnome.old to recreate your gnome profile, but don't take my word for it, i'm not to osure
<wceoscar> spash screens?? hot to apply them?
<guest_> That will rename your .gnome file to .gnome.old
<guest_> Which will force gnome to create another brand new profile
<guest_> sort of like your firefox profile when it gets corrupted, you can do the same thing
<varsendaggr> guest_: ok so let me see if i understand... this will delete my 2 profiles i have in ubuntu and then i will replace them with one new one and everything should work?
<guest_> it won't delete them
<guest_> it will rename the file to .old
<DanaG> OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/sbin/tmpp_UZEN/sbin/swapoff'
<DanaG> OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/bin/tmpWv32dQ/bin/pidof'
<varsendaggr> guest_: ok
<DanaG> wtf?
<guest_> mv .fluxbox .fluxbox.old
<guest_> you'll have to bounce the xserverr by ctrl alt del ling
<guest_> Try that and let me know if it work
<guest_> works
<varsendaggr> guest_: o i see then would i delete a profile i dont want in ubuntu the same way?
<noldon> wceoscar an u read me?
<noldon> can
<noldon> damn
<guest_> No reason to delete your profile, just rename it so you have it just in case shite hits the fan
<noldon> can*
<varsendaggr> guest_: ok ty very much
<guest_> I haven't tried this, I heard it works fine, but get back to me on that ok
<guest_> does anyone know if I can run vmware for free and try ubuntu on my pc
<guest_> I know vmplayer is free, but the ubuntu image, how does that work
<codo> hello all
<kalikiana> guest_: there is qemu :)
<Music_Shuffle> Hi.
<jgk> guest_:  I recommend qemu also.
<codo> I want a screensaver of my photos, i cant find a way to do so :( ?
<codo> on dapper ?
<codo> any suggestions ?
<guest_> Hi codo
<codo> guest_ hello
<guest_> It will be a good day when google releases picasa to run natively on linux
<guest_> and have it be a screensaver
<noldon> wceoscar if u hear me do like this  to change splash screen take the png files from the splash screen u like to use and replace it with the old one in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<harry> noldon: i just mounted my /dev/hdc3. it was my other Ext3 harddrive. i wanted back it up but the problem, i cant copy all of them. some of my files are restricted.
<harry> noldon: how do i change the permission of the files. rightclicking+properties doesnt work
<codo> guest_ heh, but do you know a way i can get my dapper box to show screensaver of my photos ?
<guest_> No I felt like commenting without any substantial help, sorry
<guest_> :-D
<harry> i just mounted my /dev/hdc3. it was my other Ext3 harddrive. i wanted back it up but the problem, i cant copy all of them. some of my files are restricted.
<noldon> harry bee root in a konsole or terminal and write chmod u+rxw location
<guest_> Here's a question, how do I view a bitmap file off of command line?
<codo> guest_ hahaha
<mheath[laptop] > guest_, you mean like, erm, http://picasa.google.com/linux/ ?
<hanasaki> I used to be able to hit ^m to start an email in thunderbird while in firefox.. now it odes nothing .. is there a way to reset this feature?
<guest_> mheath: holy daylight batman, I didnt know picasa was out for linux
<codo> okay i now know my GLSlideShow is screwed :(
<Explosif> anyone know any good irc channels for hardware, i had a couple questons to ask, and i dont really know where to find the answers =/
<Andypat10> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<noldon> harry : or for example chown "username" /media/"location of /dev/hdc3" -R
<kalikiana> mheath: that's only built with wine, isn't it?
<noldon> it could be -r to im not sure
<Nilisco> H3g3m0n, finally got it working, it apparently is a pretty big bug that is unresolved.  I had to remove gli and dri from xorg.conf, and the live cd is now booting in some sort of vesa mode and installing.  Apparently fglrx would have fixed it as you suggested.  Thanks!
<guest_> how do I view a bitmap image off of command line?
<[Blackheart] > Hello... I get this warning when I restart saslauthd, anyone know what it is?
<[Blackheart] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34047/
<H3g3m0n> Nilisco: nps
<noldon> [Blackheart]  yes its an internet adress
<noldon> on the world wide web u know
<[Blackheart] > If you click the address, you will see the error
<noldon> hehe ok
<suricate> guest_: gimp image
<harry> noldon: why does it always say invalid user?
<foo> I set up nvidia hardware raid (mirroring) .. with 2 identical sata drives. Under ubuntu, this should look like /dev/sda, and /dev/sdb should not exist? Right? If it does, then linux doesn't have the drivers for the hardware raid?
<harry> noldon: i just entered the user of this computer
<CoRnJuLiOx> does anything else out there play .rmvbs aside from realplayer?
<guest_> suricate: thanks, is there something more lightwieght though, I'm running cygwin with xserver, not sure if this will work well
<suricate> feh
<suricate> imagemagick
<sohmc> grrr...widescreen is still not working...got the resolution, but not the refresh rate
<guest_> TY suricate
<noldon> harry ?
<harry> noldon: i typed chown harry /media/dev/hdc3 -R
<harry> noldon: is that right?
<noldon> harry and what did the error said
<harry> noldon: `harry': invalid user
<[Blackheart] > Did anyone get a chance to look at my paste? It's something about perl whinging about locales whenever I do something like apt-get install a package or restart a daemon
<noldon> well then the user name dont exis
<noldon> t
<noldon> r u sure the username is harry
<guest_> Ok that ws interesting, I installed mysql  server and client via apt-get, it complaine about needing dependencies, so I ran apt-get -f install, and it installed the dependences for Mysql, how did that happen? the command I used didn't specify ANYTHING about mysql
<harry> noldon: of this computer YES.
<harry> noldon: the username that i used when i logged in
<noldon> and its in all small letters
<Andypat10> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sohmc> how can I change the refreshrate of my monitor?
<noldon> so its not Harry or HARRY or HaRrY
<guest_> Does apt-get -f install  automatically know what dependencies my computer is missing?
<noldon> or something like that
<harry> noldon: let me check a again
<harry> noldon: no its not. i still get the same error
<noldon> harry try it without the -R
<guest_> Well it installed the dependencies and now I'm running mysql, so I guess it did. Sweet.
<skyfaller> hey folks, what version of GNOME is Ubuntu 6.10 using?  shouldn't fast user switching be included? http://ignore-your.tv/fusa/ says it's included in GNOME 2.14
<harry> noldon: oh i get it. i'm sorry. the username was my nickname. i didnt use harry at all. i recognized when i looked at my home folder
<noldon> ok
<poningru> ...
<poningru> skyfaller: dude...
<mikeR> I am absolutely at witts end with Skype
<skyfaller> poningru: what?  stalker.
<noldon> harry write ls -la /media when u done to see if it changed owner
<mikeR> Has anyone had problems using skype?
<harry> noldon: but that didnt work to enable the read and right thing
<poningru> well it includes 2.16.1
<noldon> hmm
<harry> noldon: how will i know if it changed a user?
<skyfaller> poningru: OK, so why doesn't it appear to include the fast user switching applet then?
<noldon> it could be that u have to edit it in fstab
<poningru> the waah?
<malt> is it hard to install cpanel on ubuntu?
<noldon> harry write ls -la /media
<elkbuntu> mikeR, i was using it this morning to talk to someone on the other side of the world, and it was crystal clear
<noldon> if ure username is at the same line as the map then it worked
<skyfaller> poningru: am I being dumb?
<skyfaller> poningru: also, how can I check versions of things like GNOME?
<mikeR> elkbuntu I like skype, I just cant get it to install properly
<vmware> ``
<poningru> hmm ic
<poningru> no
<harry> noldon: i already did that. i got some kind of lines "drwxr-xr-x   19 root root  8192 2006-08-04 20:17 lib
<harry> " i just took some of it to paste it here
<mikeR> Its not communicating with my audio card properly
<elkbuntu> mikeR, i used the deb from the skype page
<poningru> skyfaller: generally help->about
<mikeR> I cant make the test call
<mikeR> Yeah same here, but Its not working for me
<wceoscar> How can i change the reslution or something simillar of the shel... ctrl+alt+f1... when i enter the shell the characters seem to be taller than wider... like when u use an incorrect resolution
<elkbuntu> mikeR, no idea then, sorry
<mikeR> I dont think linux is reading mymic
<mikeR> yeah thanks
<noldon> harry then u didnt change it
<skyfaller> poningru: OK
<noldon> were it saids root the first time is the owner
<harry> noldon: do i have to change something?
<poningru> skyfaller: sudo aptitude install fast-user-switch-applet
<noldon> drwx------   4 noldon(<---owner) noldon      4096 2006-10-26 22:01 tmp
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: OK, I'll try that
<harry> noldon: how do i change its owner?
<noldon> harry did u got any errors?
<noldon> hmm maybe its not possible to change owner when its mounted
<noldon> wait
<wceoscar>  How can i change the reslution or something simillar of the shel... ctrl+alt+f1... when i enter the shell the characters seem to be taller than wider... like when u use an incorrect resolution
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: this still doesn'
<poningru> skyfaller-linux: sorry?
<rc-1> java windows dont resize (the windows do but not the content)
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: doesn't answer my question about why Ubuntu doesn't seem to include that applet, but I guess I don't care anymore
<harry> noldon: no nothing just happened.
<poningru> skyfaller-linux: guess the devs just didnt want to include it by default
<sizzam> skyfaller-linux: what applet are you looking for?
<poningru> did it work though?
<skyfaller-linux> sizzam: the fast-user-switching applet
<sizzam> skyfaller-linux: oooh, yea, i like that applet too
<harry> noldon: i still cant copy the other contents of /dev/hdc3
<DanaG> easy way to oops and panic the kernel:
<DanaG> be using ALSA 1.0.13 (in custom kernel)
<DanaG> boot
<DanaG> then insert cardbus Audigy
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: do I have to restart or something?  the aptitude thing seems to have worked, but I don't see it as an option to add when I right-click on my menubar
<thrillin`> i'm back for assistance
<DanaG> then remove cardbus Audigy
<thrillin`> need help installing on my mac please
<sizzam> skyfaller-linux: should be in the 'miscellaneous' section
<poningru> skyfaller-linux: add to panel
<poningru> see if its under their
<thrillin`> anyone willing to help a pelb
<poningru> there*
<rc-1> heard you install through bootcamp not sure though
<poningru> thrillin`: whats up?
<thrillin`> sup
<skyfaller-linux> sizzam: buh?  I don't see a miscellaneous section
<noldon> harry did it change owner?
<thrillin`> i need help to install ubuntu on powerbook
<DanaG> I tried the Edgy CD on a friend's MacBook.  It didn't even try to boot the CD.
<sizzam> skyfaller-linux: that means you must not have it, its the only thing in misc (depending on what other applets you have)
<noldon> harry try to do a chmod a+rxw /media/hdc3 -R
<poningru> skyfaller-linux: right click on an empty part of the panel and click on add to panel
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: I still don't see it when I do the add to panel thing
<poningru> oh
<poningru> hold on
<sizzam> skyfaller-linux: what does the terminal respond with when you do sudo aptitude install fast-user-switch-applet
<thrillin`> i nvr install ubuntu on a mac b4...so i in dying need for help
<mabreaux> how do you sync a palm Vx with gnome-pilo
<skyfaller-linux> sizzam: it went through all the steps that suggest that it has installed it successfully
<mabreaux> pilot
<thrillin`> i'll even do your homework....lol
<poningru> thrillin`: what trouble are you having?
<skyfaller-linux> sizzam: it downloaded it, installed it, and set it up
<thrillin`> i want to know how to do it
<poningru> oh hold on
<thrillin`> and how to remove it as well
<sizzam> skyfaller-linux: check 'add to panel' again
<thrillin`> thx
<poningru> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noldon> harry forget the x
<mabreaux> !gnome-pilot
<ubotu> gnome-pilot: A GNOME applet for management of your Palm PDA. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.14-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 207 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<harry> noldon: my /dev/hdc3 was an ubuntu 6.06. theres an installed ubuntu 6.06 there
<skyfaller-linux> sizzam: I did man, I did... it's definitely not there, there is no miscellaneous section.
<noldon> harry ok so
<sizzam> skyfaller-linux: the next thing i would do is restart gnome with ctrl+alt+backspace, then check again
<skyfaller-linux> OK, brb I guess
<harry> noldon: your not aware of it. i thought so
<poningru> skyfaller-linux: restart gnome
<poningru> yeah
<noldon> harry just chown a+rw /media/hdc3 -R
<harry> noldon: nothing happened
<poningru> thats weird it showed up for me
<poningru> without having to restart
<sizzam> same here
<noldon> what do u mean nothing happend didnt it change the permission on /media/hdc3?
<harry> noldon: nope
<thrillin`> :( that link was no help...thanx though
<poningru> thrillin`: what kinda mac is it again?
<thrillin`> i guess no ubuntu on my mac then :'(
<amicrawle> how doi speed up the bandwith on my ftp server ?
<noldon> then u maybe have to change fstab
<thrillin`> powerbook g4
<thrillin`> no intel chip
<skyfaller-linux> poningru, sizzam: ok, it's there now, thanks guys :)
<noldon> harry do a umount /media/hdc3 and then try to change the permission
<sizzam> you're welcome skyfaller-linux
<skyfaller-linux> sizzam: especially thanks for telling me how to restart gnome
<noldon> and then remount it
<sizzam> no problem :-)
<poningru> skyfaller-linux: dude that is weird... it showed up for me without restart
<noldon> ur send me a copy of  youre fstab and i look at it
<poningru> skyfaller-linux: btw you can use that to restart X as well
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: hm, that is weird.... ok
<skyfaller-linux> I wonder why
<harry> noldon: can you give me a link for the ubuntu pastebin
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: do you have any thoughts on gdesklets?  I can't get most of them to work... not a single weather widget functioned
<sizzam> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: I'm kind of disappointed because it looks like it has a lot of potential...
<harry> noldon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34054/
<poningru> skyfaller-linux: thats weird...
<poningru> the weather thing didnt work?
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: I mean, I have one in my menubar through "add to panel"... but I wanted one on my desktop
<globe> Is there some setting I have to do to get xarchiver to use unrar or unrar-free? .... they are installed but it still tells me that I do not have the proper archiver.
<poningru> on your desktop?
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: there are 4 different weather widgets that you can get through gdesklets, and none of them work for me, they seem to have trouble connecting
<poningru> weird
<poningru> oh gdesklet... yeah never experimented with that
<skyfaller-linux> poningru: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GDesklets
<skyfaller-linux> it looks really nice
<Andypat10> !gxine
<ubotu> gxine: the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 271 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<mabreaux> anyone try syncing with a palm using gnome-pilot?
<Andypat10> !dvd menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andypat10> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mabreaux> !!
<noldon_> harry how does it work out for u
<mabreaux> do we have any palm users who sync with gnome-pilot?
<mabreaux> or with another program
<Acu> I have a question about apache and php: It seem that I am not able to make apache 2.2.3 or 1.3 to use php either 4 or 5 - I found out that some glitches are there but I do not know how to overcome it - is any official chatroom for php or apache ?
<skyfaller-linux> I'm kind of annoyed that gdesklets doesn't seem to have an IRC channel
<skyfaller-linux> I hate projects that don't have IRC channels
<skyfaller-linux> forums are a pain in the ass
<Jager-> Hey
<poningru> haha true that
<Jager-> is Kevin` here?
<Music_Shuffle> skyfaller, why, are you having issues with gdesklets? =/
<Kevin`> yes
<guest_> someone asked earlier how to check which runlevel yo uare in
<harry> noldon_: i still cant change the permissions
<guest_> that'll tell ya
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: well, I'm trying to move my dad from Mac OS X to Ubuntu (it's going to be tough, I know)... one of the things he uses is Dashboard widgets, specifically ones for weather
<guest_> !sbin!runlevel
<Jager-> Kevin` do you remeber my problem I told you about earlier? Could you help me with that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbin!runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> I use the weather ones >.>
<guest_> !compile!kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile!kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matjan> hi, i have a big problem playing dvd's... i have installed all libraries, codecs and what not for it but still have trouble... for this particular cd, it plays for 20 minutes and then just quits... what could be the problem?
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: interesting... I don't suppose you could help me get mine working?
<Kevin`> Jager- no entry for windows you mean?
<Jager-> Kevin` Yes
<Kevin`> sure
<Kevin`> show me your partition layout
<Music_Shuffle> What's broken about them?
<Jager-> Kevin` Thanks :)
<guest_> ubot provided a link to compile a kernel on ubuntu, can someone help me do that again
<guest_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: they won't connect
<Jager-> Kevin` How? ?
<Jager-> Kevin` in cfdisk?
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: which weather widgets are you using?
<Kevin`> Jager- sure anything like that
<matjan> for another (commercial) dvd, the menus make xine, vlc or totem frak out, i.e. they crash...
<Kevin`> fdisk -l
<ivx> hey where is the grub.conf file located
<Kevin`> whatever
<mborohov> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<matjan> i guess i am missing something, but i have no idea what
<mecho> ?
<guest_> ivx
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: there are 4 options
<skyfaller-linux> for weather widgets that I see
<guest_> ivx: do a locate grub.conf and the answer will be revealed to you
<Music_Shuffle> I'm on KDE right now actually, but I remember I had to fight some to find a widget that had what I wanted.  A p.i.t.a. in the worst way. =/
<Kevin`>  /boot/grub should be
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: oh, so you're NOT actually using gdesklets then :P
<Music_Shuffle> I do, when I use Gnome. ;P
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: so what do you recommend?
<Music_Shuffle> Trial them all yourself and see if you can't jury-rig one to work?  I sorta used the try-try-try again method myself.
<eyequeue> guest_, ivx, /boot/grub/menu.lst in ubuntu, no grub.conf
<R_head> someone could help me to access my hd, there is red x on them and dont know why
<blanky> is there a way to enlarge my linux partition
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: damned if I can get any of them to work...
<blanky> nevermind I'll figure it out, hopefully
<thevenin> blanky: gparted
<Jager-> Kevin`: http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=3z7iwd2
<Kevin`> blanky gparted
<guest_> blanky: gparted
<thevenin> lol
<Kevin`> Jager- you know, you could copy that as text :)
<Jager-> Meh lol
<guest_> anyone got ddwrt up and running?
<Kevin`> jack- at boot, press c to get to the command line, then try
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: the "sidecandy weather" one looks like the one that's functioning in the screenshot on Wikipedia, but all it says for me is "[fail] "
<Kevin`> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<Kevin`> chainloader +1
<Kevin`> boot
<Jager-> Kevin` You're seeing it exactly as it is, i coudltn have messed anything up ;)
<guest_> I just got a WRT54 GL router, I'm wondering what the easiest way to do that would be, the wiki howto is HUGE
<Music_Shuffle> skyfaller, sec and I'll fire up Gnome and check mine.
<Kevin`> erm
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: ok, thank you :)
<Kevin`> s/jack-/jager-
<ivx> my computer says kernel panic: vfs: unable to mount root fs on 00:00 when i try to boot the smp kernel. i google it and suspected that there way a problem from there but it looks like it is suppost to (i think) does anyone know what is going on
<Jager-> Kevin` ??
<Kevin`> Jager- at boot, press c, then do
<kelly_> can anyone give me some advice on installing programmes including desktop icons on ubuntu lts?
<Kevin`> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<Kevin`> chainloader +b
<Kevin`> erm
<Kevin`> chainloader +1
<Kevin`> boot
<Jager-> okay let me write this down.. lol
<Kevin`> I said it correctly the first time, heh
<Kevin`> when I said it to jack- accidently
<kelly_> hello need a little advice please
<Jager-> chainloader + L or plus 1 (one) ?
<guest_> How do I install the linux header packages?
<Kevin`> kelly_ some advice: just ask for what you want, don't ask about asking
<guest_> Apparently I don't need to custom compile a linux kernel to compile a driver as a module
<Jager-> l 1
<Kevin`> Jager- + one
<kelly_> what is the best antivirus programme for ubuntu??
<Jager-> Kevin` Okay Ill go try that, brb
<Jager-> Kevin` .. what will this do?
<guest_> Kelly I wouldn't install an antivirus program
<kitche> kelly_: well there really isn't one for linux most of the antivirus programs only scan windows viruses
<guest_> It's a low level filesystem filter, it's just going to slow things down
<kelly_> why is that??
<Kevin`> kelly_ unless you plan to use it as a fileserver for windows machines antivirus isn't really needed
<Dheeraj_k> why some 1 need antivirus in linux?
<Kevin`> Jager- load windows, hopefully
<kitche> Dheeraj_k: for a mail server or fileserver :)
<kelly_> isanti virus needed when you use p2p programmes?
<Jager-> Kevin` Will I need to do this every time I want to boot into windows?
<kitche> kelly_: on windows yes on linux not really
<matjan> hi, i have a big problem playing dvd's... i have installed all libraries, codecs and what not for it but still have trouble... for this particular cd, it plays for 20 minutes and then just quits... what could be the problem?
<matjan> i guess i am missing something, but i have no idea what
<matjan> for another (commercial) dvd, the menus make xine, vlc or totem frak out, i.e. they crash...
<Kevin`> kelly_ if you are downloading linux warez, I suppose, but why would you do something so stupid
<Kevin`> Jager- you can add it to the menu if it works
<Jager-> K, Im gonna go try... wish me luck :o
<guest_> Kelly a filter is going to slow down your disk I/O, just be the educated user you probably are and don't run any strange binaries...in fact your chances of getting infected are close to zero
<guest_> You don't even need to be an educated user
<Dheeraj_k> i don't think virus will harm in linux until user login as root
<kelly_> I wanted to use limewire for music sharing ect have had countless problems with viruses on it with windows that is why i ask
<Kevin`> Dheeraj_k it can erase user data, but viruses don't commonly infect linux anyway, due mostly to the diversity of programs used
<floating> Can someone help me installing kanjipad, this: http://www.gtk.org/~otaylor/kanjipad/
<Kevin`> the windows viruses you get on limewire just plain won't work in linux
<sizzam> floating: its in the repos
<sizzam> floating: sudo aptitude install kanjipad
<Kevin`> it's not that hard to avoid getting them in the first place, if your smart, even when using windows...
<kelly_> that is loads better than windows then glad i changed now
<kaiki> Kevin: Should Rootkits be watched out for though still?
<Dheeraj_k> yeah i know thats why i am using ubuntu :)
<floating> ohhh, sizzam, thanks. I searched it from the add/remove but there it wasnt
<Kevin`> kaiki on limewire? lol
<Kevin`> rootkits are installed by people often, not automatically like a virus
<Kevin`> sure, look out for them.
<kelly_> can i get a more up to date web browser for ubuntu other than firefox?
<Kevin`> more importantly, don't run network services if you aren't using them
<guest_> I dont understand why people are not using torrent clients and are still using things like limewire, bearshare, etc..
<Dheeraj_k> actually i h8 antivirus thats why i never installed it on windows too. but never faced the problem of virus infection in windows
<Kevin`> guest_ larger base of files still
<guest_> Kelly, use firefox2
<kelly_> can i get a more up to date web browser for ubuntu other than firefox??
<guest_> Or opera, there is no bettter browser out there IMO
<kelly_> and what is a torrent share?
<Dheeraj_k> antivirus like norton is it self a big virus
<Dheeraj_k> swiftfox
<guest_> Kelly, go to utorrent.com and do some reading
<Kevin`> bittorent is a protocol used for downloading files, that's all
<ixian_> kelly_, you don't get much more 'up to date' than firefox
<guest_> It's much beter than limewire
<guest_> limewire, napster, bearshare, all old school
<Kevin`> and usenet is much better then both of them =p
<kelly_> i have heard about opera web browser is that any better?
<Jager-> Kevin`, no luck there :/
<Kevin`> Jager- what did it do.
<ixian_> kelly_, depends on who you ask. most people prefer firefox over opera
<Jager-> Kevin` when I typed chainloader +1 it said "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<guest_> Kelly, Firefox should do it for you, I feel you're a bit shy of using firefox
<Music_Shuffle> skyfaller, you still here?
<Kevin`> Jager- that's interesting
<guest_> It's one of the best if not the best browser out there
<skyfaller> Music_Shuffle: yup
<Music_Shuffle> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215769
<Music_Shuffle> Should be your guide to success. ;)
<Kevin`> try root (hd then press tab, to get a list of disks
<Kevin`> and try partition 0 on any listed
<kelly_> firefox is ok only it doesn't display things the same on things like ebay ect
<guest_> kelly: just run sudo apt-get install firefox and that'll get you the latest version
<bill57785> hey, can anyone help? I am trying to play music from a partition that was/is used by windows (I have linux installed with it). I can't play any music on that partition......when it goes to play each song, it just skips to the next (which in turn skips through them all). I've tried it with three different media players.
<Kevin`> the same as what, kelly_
<Jager-> in grub?
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: Oh, these are screenscrapers?  that's really ugly
<Kevin`> Jager- yes, in grub
<Jager-> k
<kelly_> the same as internet explorer 7 on xp
<guest_> Kelly, what do you mean can you be more specific
<Jager-> root gives me an error
<guest_> i've always wondered why does everyone have an underscore by their username
<Kevin`> kelly_ get over it, firefox works on many more platforms then xp (or complain to ebay that their site isn't working properly)
<Dheeraj_k> which media player u r using?
<malt> is it hard to install cpanel on ubuntu?
<Dheeraj_k> @bill57785:
<guest_> Kevin, Kelly makes a very good point though, she's probably trying to switch to linux and needs some help, be kinder please
<Kevin`> never tried, cpanel is too expensive to install unless some client who's dependent on it pays for me to install it :)
<ixian_> kelly_ could be a guy you know
<ahab> you are right kelly, each browser decodes, and therefore in some ways displays wed pages differently
<ahab> they are working on unifying web code, but for now, we bow to no man
<ixian_> :P
<guest_> She's probably trying to view flash or shockwave or other proprietary stuff
<guest_> haha ixian, whatever
<Kevin`> guest_ there's not much else to say, it's going to look slightly different, and you can't always change it
<kaiki> Kelly: you could always run IE in a emulator
<thrillin`> i need some mac help here please...again :(
<Jager-> Er Kevin`, what do i type in grub?
<Kevin`> guest_ flash works fine in firefox..
<Kevin`> root (hd then press tab
<Jager-> k
<Kevin`> it will give a list of hard drives
<Dheeraj_k> use the swiftfoz @kelly
<Dheeraj_k> it is the optimized version of firefox
<Dheeraj_k> swiftfox
<guest_> Kevin I know what you mean, I just don't want people to get turned off when they're switching that's all. I think this channel is an awesome place to get help though, so props to everyone
<bill57785> Dheeraj_k: I tried Kaffeine Player, amaroK, and Rhythmbox
<Jager-> Kevin` Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<cherubiel> kelly_: get ies4linux
<Jager-> O_o
<ahab> kelly could install flash for mozilla in ubuntu
<ahab> it works fine for me even with ebay
<guest_> Kelly: if firefox isn't showing things you way you see them in IE7, you can run it off Wine, which is an emulator, and it will allow you to run windows applications
<guest_> cherubiel what is ies4linux
<Kevin`> it's better to get used to the small differences then try to run some windows application in linux to have it look the same
<cherubiel> guest_: www.tatanka.com.br
<guest_>  before you install a package from apt-get, can you have it tell you some info about the package off the command line
<ahab> can anyone see my text?
<Jager-> yes
<DARKGuy> I can
<Kevin`> no ahab
<Jager-> lol Kevin`
<DARKGuy> oO lol
<ahab> just checking to make sure i was logged in and all
<guest_> that's true kevi
<Jager-> Kevin' root (hd says the selected disk does not exist! -_-
<Kevin`> Jager- you pressed tab right, not enter
<Dheeraj_k> bill57785: enter this in terminal sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \ gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \ gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse w32codecs
<Jager-> Im stupid
<guest_> ies4linux looks awesome
* Kevin` sighs
<Jager-> Kevin` when I hit tab, it just goes down and says the same thing?
<Kevin`> the only reason to use IE in linux is if your a web developer and care about IE users :/
<Kevin`> Jager- it doesn't list anything?
<fildo> !mysqld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysqld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fildo> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Jager-> Kevin` Not a thing
<Kevin`> Jager- try root(hd0,1)
<Kevin`> erm
<Kevin`> root (hd0,0)
<sysrage_> how do i install x-chat?? i an ubuntu noob, but not a linux noob. apt-get install xchat doent like me
<Jager-> selected disk does not exist
<Dheeraj_k> !ugly
<cherubiel> Jager-: what does fdisk -l /dev/hda give
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> sysrage: you have to add multiverse/universe repos
<Music_Shuffle> sysrage, KDE or Gnome?
<Kevin`> Jager- that's very odd, how is grub booting linux then
<Dheeraj_k> sudo apt-get install xchat
<poningru> sysrage: its xchat2 btw
<cherubiel> !info xchat
<sysrage_> and why the heck do i have to type  twice before it shows up in knosole?
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Kevin`> Jager- paste the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin.ca
<sysrage_> oooh xchat2
<poningru> or not
<Jager-> alright
<cherubiel> !info xchat2
<ubotu> Package xchat2 does not exist in any distro I know
<Dheeraj_k> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<suricate> xchat-gnome
<poningru> yeah it is xchat
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: wait a minute... this is from September!  They haven't fixed the default Gdesklets package since then??
<eyequeue> !info xchat edgy
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<thrillin`> anyone know where i could garab a cheap laptop
<sysrage_> if i in kde do i do xchat-kde?
<thrillin`> *grab
<thrillin`> to put ubuntu on
<Kevin`> thrillin` ebay, as always :)
<suricate> sysrage_: no :P
<Kevin`> or go to a store and browse laptops
<Music_Shuffle> No no, not xchat-kde.
<thrillin`> true
<sizzam> thrillin`: maybe craigslist.com
<Music_Shuffle> skyfaller, I don't think so. =/
<Frem> you'd use kopete if you were using kde, not xchat.
<Jager-> Kevin` http://pastebin.ca/258158
<sizzam> thrillin`: oops, craigslist.org
<thrillin`> i just not confident enough to do it on mac
<sysrage_> kinda stupid package name if there isnt one for both..
<Kevin`> thrillin` the only thing you need to be aware of is to check the hardware on that laptop model before buying
<Music_Shuffle> Its not Kopete, its Konversation, isn't it?
<sysrage_> omg this double  is pissing me off. what causes that?
<Firefishe> Has anyone here using a 1ghz g4 aluminum powerbook been able to enable right-clicking via a ctrl/alt/apple key + left click sequence?
<thrillin`> need to learn more about mac first
<noldon_> kopete?
<Kevin`> thrillin` linux works great on the macbook I have here
<Music_Shuffle> Kopete's just for messenger.
<Kevin`> macbooks are hardly cheap though
<Music_Shuffle> Konversation is the IRC client.
<Firefishe> that's one or the other key + left click
<thrillin`> [00:36]  <Kevin`> thrillin` linux works great on the macbook I have here <-- i have a powerbook and a desktop pc
<noldon_> just use xchat
<Frem> Music_Shuffle, I'm an XFCE fan, so I'm a bit fuzzy about KDE to start with. ;-)
<Jager-> xchat is very good
<thrillin`> kevin: how did you get it to work on yours...install process etc?
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: GDesklets is in really sad shape... someone needs to take over the project and give it an overhaul
<DARKGuy> I agree
<Jager-> But mIRC is my fav.. and I wish it was for linux
<DARKGuy> or irssi for terminal-based chat
<Music_Shuffle> skyfaller, go for it? ;)
<Music_Shuffle> Frem, heh.  Got it yet? :)
<sysrage_> installing xchat-gnome (even though im in kde *sigh*.. but why on earth is my konsole making me hit  twice before it shows up?
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: Is KDE better?  Should I switch to Kubuntu?  How are the widgets there? ;-)
<cherubiel> Jager-: the comment says it was autodetected on hdb
<cherubiel> try root (hd1, 0)
<Kevin`> thrillin` actually it was deceptively easy, pressed option on boot and selected the cd (debian etch at the time)
<Music_Shuffle> Umm, Kubuntu hates me, so I hate it too. </3.
<Dheeraj_k> i am using gaim to access irc :)
<Firefishe> Jager-, wine usually runs mirc with no trouble, but logging doesn't usually work across the partitions.
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: alas :(
<Jager-> cherubiel alright
<suricate> sysrage_: konversation is better for kde IMO
<Music_Shuffle> I use KDE under Ubuntu, and have KDE, Gnome, Flux, and IceWM installed. Oh, and Enlightenment. Much shiny.
<noldon_> sysrage what u mean xchat-gnome?
<Kevin`> thrillin` this is an x86 macintosh, there are distros for ppc macintosh, but as I don't have one i've never used them
<Kevin`> does ubuntu have a ppc version? (to channel(
<Reality-X> sup folks, I just installed Mepis(Ubuntu Derived) and am looking to set it up as a Firewall/GW machine to provide net access to my network. Iptables is installed and built into the kernel. I was wondering if there happens to be any nice GUI for it out there, or am i going to have to write script files?
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah, you can run IRC through Gaim, Konversation, XChat, BitchX...there's a lot of clients.
<skyfaller-linux> Kevin`: yes
<Jager-> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Jager-> wtf
<Firefishe> Kevin`:  Yes, and I'm on it ;)
<guest_> cherubiel, what does !info xchat do
<Kevin`> great :)
<thrillin`> well
<suricate> Reality-X: google for Quicktables
<thrillin`> help please
<suricate> or something
<Jager-> cherubiel "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<thrillin`> i wanna do it on my maac too
<Kevin`> Jager- root (hd0,0)
<thrillin`> share d wealth ppl
<Kevin`> chainloader +1
<Kevin`> boot
<Reality-X> suricate, thanks
<Jager-> cherubiel "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<skyfaller-linux> Music_Shuffle: so you would recommend running KDE?  I was, um, concerned that running both KDE and GNOME at the same time would slow down my machine
<bill57785> Dheeraj_k: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34061/
<skyfaller-linux> otherwise I suppose I could try the KDE widget engine
<Frem> javac is complaining that it can't find package hsa, and i can't find this package in the repos.
<Firefishe> skyfaller-linux:  at the same time? how's that possible?  two x servers?
<Music_Shuffle> I have both up right now, runs just fine, and my machine's nothing special I assure you.  It was average 4 years ago. ;P
<thrillin`> Firefishe: you running OSX still as well?
<sysrage_> what the hell is this crap?
<Kevin`> skyfaller-linux it very likely could slow down your machine, but how would you run both at once? having both installed wouldn't be running both
<Jager-> Kevin` "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<Dheeraj_k> i am running both kde and gnome but kde is way better
<Music_Shuffle> Actually, I have Ice up too. Odd.
<skyfaller-linux> Firefishe: erm, I meant using KDE and GNOME programs at the same time
<Kevin`> Jager- try just root(hd0,1)
<sysrage_> xchat-gnome is far from the xchat i want
<cherubiel> Jager-: wait, what are you trying to do btw?
<Music_Shuffle> Kevin`, you can run both at the same time.
<Music_Shuffle> Or three, or howmanyever really.
<lmosher> How do I set the volume label of a device (/dev/sda2 for example)? I have a USB disk that I formatted FAT32. I then labeled it in windows as 'DATA', which also applied in Linux. I re-sized the partition in linux and now the label is "</body></ht". In Windows it still reads as "data".
<ahab> skyfaller- you can boot each session seperately so that they dont run at the same time
<Jager-> Kevin` "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<Kevin`> skyfaller-linux in my experience, any slowdown from that isn't significant
<thrillin`> Firefishe: you running OSX still as well?
<Jager-> cherubiel I cant boot into windows...
<Firefishe> thrillin`:  yes, as I have quite an investment in Tiger.  But I'm also working to get KDE up and running, but my home directory's file permissions won't let the x server or kde's apps write their system files to the DOT files.
<skyfaller-linux> sorry folks, I'm like a Linux noob again... I haven't run Linux in 3 years, I got a Mac when I realized there wasn't any good video-editing software for Linux
<sysrage_> can somebody please tell me how to install xchat like the xchat that comes with every other damn distro?
<Kevin`> thrillin` I am running both os x and linux on that laptop
<suricate> Jager-: is it at another HD?
<cherubiel> Jager-: and do you see the right part in fdisk -l /dev/hdx ?
<Kevin`> hmm I forgot a step actually
<Kevin`> resize the mac partition
<sysrage_> not this xchat-gnome crap that doesn work for crap
<cherubiel> Jager-: x with a,b,c,d ?
<thrillin`> so help me please if u guys not busy
<Kevin`> (from within os x, easy to do)
<noldon_> i just tried xchat-gnome but i think i stick with the usuall xchat
<Music_Shuffle> sysrage, package manager, search, select, install?
<skyfaller-linux> Kevin`: thanks, glad to know it's not too much slower
<cherubiel> nothing to beat bitchx guys, imho
<Keyseir> What are the terminal commands for changing volume?
<sysrage_> bitchx is crap. irssi owns bitchx.. but i want a gui
<Firefishe> Kevin`:  Did you say you were using an x86 mac?
<Jager-> cherubiel where do i do that?
<ahab> sysrage enter "sudo synaptic" in a command line
<noldon_> damn i have to sleep shes 6:40 am here
<Kevin`> Firefishe ya
<cherubiel> Jager-: fire up a terminal, type fdisk -l /dev/hda
<cherubiel> output the contents in the pastebin
<lmosher> How do you define a volume label for a fat32 partition?
<suricate> sysrage_: have you tried konversation?
<Firefishe> Kevin`: how do you like it?  laptop or desktop?
<guest_> I got irssi running, irc client for cmmand line, no BS , it's great
<Kevin`> laptop, works great
<noldon_> lmosher vfat
<Jager-> cherubiel It does nothing
<Kevin`> nice piece of hardware
<cherubiel> Jager-: what did you do?
<Firefishe> Kevin`:  Mac Book Pro?
<lmosher> noldon_, Does that change the answer?
<Kevin`> macbook
<Kevin`> notpro
<sysrage_> suricate: i glad you like it, but i not interested in changing my irc client. ive used xchat for years and i happy with it
<Jager-> cherubiel I opend terminal and typed  fdisk -l /dev/hda
<DARKGuy> It is, though it takes some time to get used to /window :P - personally, GAIM is the best one for IRC if you don't like X-Chat :P
<Music_Shuffle> Kevin`, how much was that?
<noldon_> lmosher ?
<Kevin`> around 1000, ebay
<cherubiel> Jager-: and no output?
<Dheeraj_k> @bill57785 : type this command in  terminal sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jager-> cherubiel no out put
<Music_Shuffle> Nice. ^_^
<lmosher> noldon_, calling it vfat vs fat32, does that change the answer to the question?
<cherubiel> Jager-: wierd, tat explains why root (hd0,0) doesn't work
<cherubiel> Jager-: just type mount and pastebin it
<ahab> you following sysrage?
<noldon_> no idea
<Kevin`> cherubiel but why dows linux boot
<Dheeraj_k> and post the content in paste bin
<Kevin`> look at his menu.lst
<noldon_> im to tired to think right know
<Firefishe> Kevin`:  Is the "kubuntu-desktop" package required to be able to start kde in ubuntu?  I've got the ubuntu/gnome CD I installed from.
<cherubiel> Kevin`: lets see where he's mounted his root :)
<Jager-> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kevin`> cherubiel I guess hdb2
<suricate> sysrage_: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<suricate> enable universe repos
<Jager-> Guess how Jager screwed up his linux installation! :D
<Music_Shuffle> Firefishe, to ru nKDE, you can just...sudo apt-get install KDE* and that's KDE, and all the libs and progs that are available for it.  Literally...all. ;p
<Jager-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34065/
<suricate> sysrage_: after you do that, sudo apt-get update
<suricate> apt-get install xchat
<sysrage_> suricate: thank you
<guest_> I have a dell laptop, PIII 750MHz, 384MB of RAM, should I try xubuntu on it?
<Kevin`> guest_ that is up to you
<Madpilot> guest_, sure.
<Jager-> Jager-
<Jager-> :/
<Firefishe> Music_Shuffle:  Well, I have just about everything now, but I'm having trouble at startup.  Some problem with file permissions in my home directory.
<guest_> I'm thinking of setting it up and giving it to my mom
<guest_> I'll have to make sure it'll be a decent laptop
<ahab> sysrage hit settings>repositories
<ahab> and then add all the repos in the multivrtdr/universe within the "add" tab
<Music_Shuffle> No idea then, after I did the KDE* one, it worked fine for me, sorry. =/
<ahab> apply and ok that
<ahab> give it time to refresh, search for xchat in synaptic and install
<guest_> I heard good things about xubuntu, Just gotta try it out
<cherubiel> Jager-: lets see fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<ahab> or suricate could show you i guess
<gradin> hey all i have a quick questions...
<Jager-> cherubiel: Cannot open /dev/hdb
<Firefishe> Music_Shuffle:  well, I'll try it, it can't hurt.  There's nothing saved on this thing and I can always reinstall...or order a kubuntu cd.  Oh, is kubuntu availablel with a DVD maxi release?
<Dheeraj_k> @bill57785: delete every thing from sources.list and enter this in it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34067/
<Kevin`> Jager- wtf is up with your computer
<Jager-> You've got me
<Dheeraj_k> and than run sudo apt-get update
<gradin> say i'm on my local machine, is there a way to see how many remote SSL connections there are currently open?
<Kevin`> nothing seems to work, yet it's running somehow
<Jager-> xD
<Music_Shuffle> Kubuntu's always been buggier for me, I prefer to just install Ubuntu and then add in the other window managers manually, Gnome always works. ;)
<Kevin`> how does it even boot if grub can't find the hard drive
<Jager-> -_-
<cherubiel> Jager-: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Jager-> Ive stumped everyone with my retarded computer :'(
<bill57785> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34068/
<cherubiel> Jager-: need root perms
<bill57785> oh, ok
<guest_> cherubiel what does that do
<cherubiel> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Firefishe> Music_Shuffle:  Ever notice that no matter what distro is comes from, either gnome or kde works better than the other, although most of the other stand-alone window managers do well anyway.
<Jager-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34069/
<guest_> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Firefishe> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah ;D
<Kevin`> cherubiel fyi, the first thing I tried to have him do was rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<zmm> I'm trying to run ant after going in a folder which contains build.xml but I'm getting the error "bash: ant: command not found" how can i get ant work
<zmm> "
<bill57785> Dheeraj_k: I just realized that I am in the Ubuntu channel...I am running under KDE. Will that affect anything?
<kitche> zmm: did you install ant?
<guest_> Haha, I man'ed fdisk, and on the manpages, it tells me that 'fdisk is a buggy program and it does fuzzy things' you should use cfdisk instead..that's the manpages for ya
<gradin> anybody?
<Dheeraj_k> nah even i am using kubuntu
<zmm> oh...I thought it's not required....where from can i install ant
<gradin> lokoing for way to either log or monitor ssl sessions...
<bill57785> ok, cool
<Firefishe> Music_Shuffle:  I consider that just plain coder-treachery ;) hee  Anyway, I'll do the apt-get kde* thingy..thanks for the heads up.  It'll ensure that I *finally* have it all, anyway.  If I can't start it, I'll just reinstall.  Then use enlightenment ;) LOL
<Kevin`> lol guest_
<Kevin`> i've never seen that
<kitche> !ant|zmm
<ubotu> ant: Java based build tool like make. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.5-6build1 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<zoaddka> Hello? I am a new user, How do I stop a media player (sound Juicer) from playing a music CD, can only find pause and play?
<thrillin`> how can i resize partition on my mac withouh erasing data...anyone knows?
<guest_> Kevin man fdisk and scroll down to the BUGS section
<thrillin`> *without
<kitche> zmm it's in the repos
<cherubiel> thrillin`: gparted
<bill57785> ok, saved
<cherubiel> thrillin`: get the gparted live cd, works like a charm
<Kevin`> guest_ hm indeed
<Kevin`> interesting
<Dheeraj_k> kubuntu is save as ubuntu only difference is kubuntu has kde where as ubuntu has gnome
<Music_Shuffle> Firefishe, best of luck.  I've had much fun trying them all out the past couple days.
<Kevin`> I just use fdisk usually because it's simpler to use
<Music_Shuffle> Dheeraj_k, not totally true, some people claim there are minor differences in the files that make one or the other work better.  Guess it depends on how much you buy into that.
<Dheeraj_k>  bill57785:  sudo apt-get update
<Jager-> Kevin' .. How can I just boot into windows using either a boot disk or the windows installer disc?
<guest_> It would be interesting to find out the author of that parituclar manpage and ask him if he still believes that's the case
<bill57785> yeah I know....just wasn't sure if it would affect anything (I saw you had Dapper Drake in that sources list, so thought I would double check)
<guest_> It's probably the same developer who wrote fdisk
<zmm> kitche: when i wrote "sudo apt-cache search ant" it showed a long list. can you tell me the exact name of the package
<bill57785> ok, that's what I figured you would have me do....I'm finally starting to learn
<guest_> Kevin your last name doesn't start with a 'c' does it
<Kevin`> Jager- windows isn't smart enough to boot from the install cd :)
<Kevin`> guest_ no
<Firefishe> Music_Shuffle:  thanks, again :)  it should prove interesting...I enjoy messing about with linux on powerpc..or x86 whatevah :)
<kitche> zmm: the package is called ant just do sudo apt-get install ant
<guest_> Ok, I guess there ar a lot of kevins around...lol
<Andypat10> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kevin`> Jager- grub could do it, but either your not transcribing something correctly or something is very messed up on your computer
<thrillin`> [00:51]  <cherubiel> thrillin`: get the gparted live cd, works like a charm <-- i wanna use ubuntu
<naught101> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sysrage> whoever just told me to setup the universal repository or whatever apt-get calls um, thank you. that helped a lot
<Andypat10> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jager-> Kevin` Im pasting everything to you exactly as you ask for it -_-
<zoaddka> Thanks for the links.....
<Andypat10> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jager-> Kevin` is it possible this is all because of the external hdd I had in at one point?
<sysrage> can somebody please tell me why every app is making me hit  twice before it shows up?
<cherubiel> thrillin`: the gparted live cd is just for partitioning, its *NOT* a full fledged live cd
<Kevin`> Jager- had in at one point?
<Kevin`> what do you mean
<thrillin`> ohhh
<Kevin`> is it in now?
<Jager-> No
<Kevin`> did you install to it?
<thrillin`> for mac though
<Kevin`> then I doubt it's of any relevance
<Jager-> No... no it wasnt in when I installed ubuntu..
<Jager-> okay..
<CyberSlug> Hello all - is anyone here able to help me write a script to detect whether an external monitor is plugged in?
<livingtm> anyone had luck installing edgy 64 onto a software raid?
<Dheeraj_k> bill57785: after completing the update run this command sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \ gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \ gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse w32codecs
<DARKGuy> Hi, anybody knows about a program that can limit my bandwidth? I'm on ADSL and I share it with my brother, sooo I need to somehow set up a bw cap for upload/download. Is there any program that can do that? (like Netlimiter - and I've tried apt-cache search bandwidth with no avail, I have no router either, so)
<Jager-> Kevin` Will I be ever be able to get back onto windows without formatting all the partitions?
<Dheeraj_k> got to go bye :)
<Kevin`> DARKGuy you DO have a router, or you wouldn't be able to share the connection =p
<Jager-> Kevin` or any at all?
<Kevin`> it's probably built into your modem
<thrillin`> cherubiel: is this able to work for mac?
<DARKGuy> Kevin`: I have an 8-port hub :P
<Kevin`> it's probably built into your modem
<Kevin`> :)
<Kevin`> Jager- I don't know what's wrong.
<DARKGuy> Kevin`: Maybe o_o but I don't want to screw it up xD
<Jager-> Is h3g3m0n here?
<cherubiel> thrillin`: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<kaiki> DARKGuy: If you want to limit the bandwidth that you are using, you can try squid
<cherubiel> DARKGuy: yes, try a proxy
<Kevin`> it doesn't make sense that linux would boot, yet doing the same command as the one in the menu file in grub would fair
<guest_> Why is the xfce desktop environment more ideal for low end machines?
<Kevin`> fail
<zmm> It seems as if I don't have root rights on my ubuntu. how to get it.
<Kevin`> sudo
<DARKGuy> kaiki: cherubiel: I see, gonna search info for it then, thanks xD
<suricate> Jager-: could you explain what's your problem again?
<thrillin`> thx
<thrillin`> i'll dl it now
<thrillin`> cherubiel: so u a mac user as well?
<Jager-> suricate: i cant boot into windows... it keeps saying "Starting up..."
<suricate> Jager-: is windows at another HD?
<cherubiel> thrillin`: hfs is mac
<thrillin`> i know
<Jager-> suricate: No
<thrillin`> i askin if u a mac user
<cherubiel> thrillin`: so you know the answer :)
<zmm> I don't have root rights on my ubuntu. how to get root rights. I get to know this because even to run open office I've to do "sudo ooimpress"
<thrillin`> wat u have?
<cherubiel> thrillin`: its a live cd, you don't boot into any installed os
<maxkelley> hallo, world. Can anyone using the feisty beta tell me if it's fairly stable?
<skyfaller-linux> hey guys... I'm having trouble with sound.  I'm suspicious that Ubuntu isn't detecting my sound card or something.  Is there an obvious help page for this that I'm missing?  Anybody wanna help me troubleshoot?
<cherubiel> thrillin`: ah that way, nope i'm a debian user
<cherubiel> !sound | skyfaller-linux
<ubotu> skyfaller-linux: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<suricate> Jager-: Are you sure your windows grub entry is correct?
<Kevin`> zmm sudo is the recommended way to get root rights. why do you have to view slides as root
<bill57785> Dheeraj_K: Dheeraj_k> bill57785: after completing the update run this command sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \ gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \ gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse w32codecs
<bill57785> * tcli (n=asdf@70.243.178.185) has joined #ubuntu
<bill57785> <DARKG
<Jager-> suricate: at this point I have no clue
<bill57785> wtf?
<suricate> Jager-: could I take a look on it?
<Jager-> suricate: please
<bill57785> Dheeraj_k: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34073/
<skyfaller-linux> cherubiel: thank you :)
<suricate> Jager-: paste your menu.lst file somewhere please
<Jager-> suricate: what would you like? i will pastbin anything if it will help -_-
<skyfaller-linux> I'll check those pages out
<thrillin`> nice its done
<Jager-> okay
<tcli> zmm: sudo /bin/bash;export DISPLAY=":0.0" ...run whatever
<thrillin`> lemmie test it
<Kevin`> suricate either he isn't transcribing what we've told him to do so far, or his computer is very messed up. typing root (hd0,1) says not found, for example
<Kevin`> and that's where linux is booting from
<zmm> kevin: I'm writing an extension for open office impress for that I've to bootstrap it from java program. When my java class tries to bootstrap office it gives the same error as i get when i try to start office without sudo from terminal.
<thrillin`> thx cherubiel...hopefully nxt time i here it'll b running
<guest_> thanks everyone, I'm getting some food now
<cherubiel> guest_: nothing for us? :P
<Jager-> suricate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34074/
<Kevin`> zmm you really should be able to start office as a normal user
<guest_> depends, where od live
<guest_> If you're in San Jose I'll think about it :-D
<Jager-> kevin` you told me to type root (hd0,1) and push tab, i did that exactly
<Kevin`> zmm you could set a password for the root user, and log in as root, but this isn't considered a smart thing to do :)
<Kevin`> Jager- no, thats not what I said
<Kevin`> I said to type root (hd and press tab
<Kevin`> and I said to type root (hd0,1) and press enter
<Jager-> Yea.. did that too
<Jager-> When I do root (hd and hit tab
<Jager-> it just goes down a line and still says root (hd
<zmm> kevin: but when i start office as normal user it gives the error which i've pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34075/
<tcli> Jager-: Are you sure that your windows partition is (hd0,0)?
<tcli> god, this is horrible, I'm addicted to linux support
<malt> is it hard to install cpanel on ubuntu?
<zmm> kevin: what could be the reason
<Kevin`> zmm you didn't do something silly like start it the first time in sudo, did you?
<Reality-X> as far as a DHCP server goes, should i use version 3 or version 2?
<kitche> malt: umm don't know since cpanel costs money and a lot of money so I don't even use it
<guest_> tcli, what does hd0,0 indicate
<malt> kitche: what do you use?
<Kevin`> i'd assume it's very easy, ask the cpanel people your giving tons of money to
<tcli> guest_: First partition on first disk, as seen by the bios
<Kevin`> they do give support, yes :)
<guest_> Ok thanks tcli
<kitche> malt: something that doesn't cost as much money, but I don't use any Virtual host software myself
<thrillin`> is it possible to run ubuntu from a thumb drive?
<tcli> guest_: typically hda0, or sda0, depending on whether it's a ide or sata/scsi system
<Kevin`> malt are you running a hosting company or something with lusers that demand cpanel?
<zmm> kevin: yeah, previously I was unable to start open office without sudo ... so I started using sudo to open it
<guest_> I think that's the first in my grub liest tcli
<Jager-> tcli: this is what my menu.lst shows
<Jager-> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Jager-> root		(hd0,0)
<DARKGuy> Maaaaaaan, that squid program is a pain to configure :/ isn't there any program that can just limit my download speed that can be turned on and off and easy to configure :S?
<guest_> tcli, I know /dev/sda is my hard drive, does BIOS refer to it differently?
<malt> Kevin`: nah just a personal server, might host few friends
<faiz> hi
<zmm> kevin: I don't know what's the problem...I'm unable to start office even from Application's menu
<Jager-> DARKGuy: try using netlimiter with wine
<Kevin`> malt then wtf do you need a web control panel for
<suricate> Jager-: is this your fstab?
<suricate> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34065/
<thrillin`> i'll bbl
<cherubiel> zmm: rm -rf ~/.openoffice.org2
<thrillin`> thx for all who helped
<guest_> I see what you're saying, BIOS refers to /dev/sda as hd0,0
<t35t0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1737167 ..still looking for an answer how do i change the xnest window size?
<cherubiel> zmm: then try running oowriter again
<tcli> Jager-: Run sudo fdisk -l, and take a look at which partitions show as a windows formats (/dev/hda4 will show as windows if you have logical partitions, it's just a placeholder)
<malt> Kevin`: just to have, its nice to manager alot of stuff on the server
<mborohov> anyone know how i can get the xchat icon on the notification bar in gnome? same place as the gaim icon?
<Kevin`> zmm just a guess, try changing the ownership of all files in your home directory to your user
<Jager-> Um i dont remember
<cafuego_> guest_: It'
<DARKGuy> Jager-: ... that's messed o_o but it miiiight work, I hope, anyways xD
<Kevin`> malt you must have gotten used to it, eh
<cafuego_> s probably drive 0x80 according to yuor bios ;-)
<Kevin`> malt poor you :)
<zmm> kevin: how to?
<t35t0r> if the gdmflexiserver -n resolution cannot be changed at run time how do i change it before it starts?
<tcli> DARKGuy: Might wanna check out wondershaper or some other traffic shaping/QoS software
<malt> Kevin`: not really i just like control panels
<Kevin`> malt I like webmin, but it's had security problems in the past
<tcli> DARKGuy: Kinda a pain to set up, but nice once you have it going
<cherubiel> zmm: rm -rf ~/.openoffice.org2; oowriter
<sysrage> can anybody tell me wtf is wrong? single quote is not acting as single quote. it is either putting accents over letters or doing a backquote
<Kevin`> so use it with an ssh tunnel
<malt> sometimes its quickser then ssh, telling someone how to create a db or something'
<cafuego_> DARKGuy: For single downloads, run them via 'trickle'.
<malt> quicker*
<Kevin`> malt for a db, just use phpmyadmin
<Jager-> tcli: only one is ntfs, /dev/hdb1
<cherubiel> sysrage: are you using a ' or a ` ?
<cafuego_> DARKGuy: Ie: 'trickle -d 64 wget http://somefile.on/some/host'
<sysrage> trying to use single quote. the first one you typed. but it is not showing as that
<tcli> control panels are the bane of my existence :<
<DARKGuy> tcli: Ah, so they're called traffic shapers o.o; I shall search about wondershaper and tricke - btw, cafuego_, is tricke compatible with apt-get downloads ?
<kitche> mail look up myPanel or any other open source control panel
<kitche> malt*
<cherubiel> sysrage: how are you using it?
<cherubiel> zmm: any luck?
<zmm> cherubiel: "rm -rf ~/.openoffice.org2; oowriter" what's it for
<Kevin`> control panels hide you from the reality of administering the system
<Kevin`> and inefitably do not provide full functionality
<skyfaller-linux> hey folks, my sound card is detected, but inexplicably I can't seem to get any sound.  I have Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<sysrage> how am i using it? i am trying to hit the damn key on the keyboard
<cherubiel> zmm: removes the previous user settings, these are built at init
<Kevin`> inevitably
* <marbui!n=uivgi@ppp-70-254-4-253.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <fltztqnnxm!n=afcrfmg@c-71-226-177-45.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <flhyuia!n=umso@c-71-226-177-45.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <flbvurlpjve!n=hokwj@201.63.209.50>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <taelzgsnezmn!n=xgchnl@adsl-70-228-71-193.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pigipn!n=ddjmnzvj@adsl-70-228-71-193.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <esuznwtkqvck!n=wykismyi@58.140.163.6>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ctbyst!n=xypw@59.13.220.92>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <akjzpc!n=kneopllj@210.113.30.208>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lcgxeaor!n=urnneeom@121.131.155.98>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wtwbkmls!n=sjxrb@ip68-100-112-129.dc.dc.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hmecipihve!n=hlmvszip@ool-43501b53.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dryqetni!n=drxkrhlg@ool-43501b53.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <zmldeegnr!n=hellz@ip68-110-103-157.ph.ph.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <crsgkijd!n=devjlq@ip68-110-103-157.ph.ph.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mkakhmastb!n=ipxlvjst@222.106.118.179>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <fbwsenepycto!n=mlsbn@ip72-197-118-185.sd.sd.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <paepdfh!n=ogywbw@59.187.123.54>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <fltztqnnxm!n=afcrfmg@c-71-226-177-45.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <rmqosk!n=pgrojlll@59.1.212.45>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <taelzgsnezmn!n=xgchnl@adsl-70-228-71-193.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <flbvurlpjve!n=hokwj@201.63.209.50>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <rzluksbra!n=foeqrg@201.63.209.50>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <psfcpd!n=xxmwrtao@222.237.79.136>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <abqdlan!n=pdbjclod@220.81.12.240>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <qrpmkq!n=sltnlky@220.70.88.216>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wtwbkmls!n=sjxrb@ip68-100-112-129.dc.dc.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <marbui!n=uivgi@ppp-70-254-4-253.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <znroiiogxe!n=uswy@201.21.148.112>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <akjzpc!n=kneopllj@210.113.30.208>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <nkwhtekx!n=guwmzd@cpe-24-210-42-169.columbus.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dryqetni!n=drxkrhlg@ool-43501b53.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hmecipihve!n=hlmvszip@ool-43501b53.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <qrpmkq!n=sltnlky@220.70.88.216>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mkakhmastb!n=ipxlvjst@222.106.118.179>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <fbwsenepycto!n=mlsbn@ip72-197-118-185.sd.sd.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lcgxeaor!n=urnneeom@121.131.155.98>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <esuznwtkqvck!n=wykismyi@58.140.163.6>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ebqsyoyiglrq!n=spolere@200.21.85.205>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <flhyuia!n=umso@c-71-226-177-45.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <rmqosk!n=pgrojlll@59.1.212.45>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wjbfwehuoxq!n=ebkfzxhm@200.21.85.205>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <znroiiogxe!n=uswy@201.21.148.112>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ctbyst!n=xypw@59.13.220.92>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pigipn!n=ddjmnzvj@adsl-70-228-71-193.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <abqdlan!n=pdbjclod@220.81.12.240>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <paepdfh!n=ogywbw@59.187.123.54>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <rzluksbra!n=foeqrg@201.63.209.50>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <psfcpd!n=xxmwrtao@222.237.79.136>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <zmldeegnr!n=hellz@ip68-110-103-157.ph.ph.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <crsgkijd!n=devjlq@ip68-110-103-157.ph.ph.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <zdwsvg!n=tfouvyvw@201.20.99.149>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <nkwhtekx!n=guwmzd@cpe-24-210-42-169.columbus.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tednnbqbt!n=zhzzm@69.79.56.34>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wjbfwehuoxq!n=ebkfzxhm@200.21.85.205>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <zdwsvg!n=tfouvyvw@201.20.99.149>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <maoiibji!n=dlsgdje@219.72.225.46>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <maoiibji!n=dlsgdje@219.72.225.46>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-100-112-129.dc.dc.cox.net]  by Seveas
* <mixbjh!n=pqhgoyrp@220.178.240.242>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mixbjh!n=pqhgoyrp@220.178.240.242>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tednnbqbt!n=zhzzm@69.79.56.34>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ebqsyoyiglrq!n=spolere@200.21.85.205>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-43501b53.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
<Kevin`> ops anyone?
<tcli> Kevin`: Control panels allow people who shouldn't be using computers to make my life miserable
<DARKGuy> What the
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-110-103-157.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by rob
<Kevin`> tcli haha :_
<Kevin`> :)*
<malt> I just like to have extra
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by rob
<Kevin`> to whoever made these stupid bots
<Kevin`> it's VERSION, not Version
<Kevin`> kthx
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by rob
<tcli> lol
<nickv111> Jesus Christ. Somebody set up us the bomb
<DARKGuy> lol
<DARKGuy> Somebody doesn't likes ubuntu here ;)
<tcli> how boring
<infbliss> hi all ca somebody tell me if  there is a way to avoid the ide=nodma boot param
<sysrage> god damnit none of my quotes are working. double quotes dont either
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<cafuego> well isn't that just a barrel of fun
<sysdoc> lol
<dmb> yes
<Virtuall> :
<sokuban> I want to get snes emulation, but I have two problems, zsnes has very fuzzy sound, and snes9x can't be scaled to a bigger screen. Anybody know my zsnes sound problem? I use Xubuntu so I have a different sound system
<dmb> only a couple joins :)
<sokuban> why are so many people joining anyways?
<IceDC571> hi everyone
<cyberfr0g> I'll think about it
<IceDC571> sokuban: i think freenode is having netsplits
<sokuban> any way to set irssi so that the joins don't fill the screen?
<foo> sokuban: #irssi
<sokuban> alright
<IceDC571> sokuban: or you could read the manual ;)
<sysrage> wow.. guess freenode just took a massive crapola eh?
<cafuego> yup
<IceDC571> yeah, i couldn't log in for a few minutes
<IceDC571> now everyone's client is logging in
<wastrel> aloha
<sokuban> the man file might be better in this state
<IceDC571> interesting :)
<Virtuall> seems like freenode was koind of dead
<Virtuall> kind*
<tcli> i thought it just hated me
<mborohov> freenode _was_ dead for a while
<mborohov> i thought that at first too
<mborohov> but seems like the spammers got to it
<IceDC571> I don't think it was the whole network, was it?
<Virtuall> well that's bad
<IceDC571> That can't be possible
<tcli> all the servers i tried were giving me connection refused
<Virtuall> that such a massive network goes all down
<Virtuall> not good
<Firefishe> gads, did I arrive in the middle of a mass split/reconnect?
<LGKeiz> wow
<tcli> lol
<IceDC571> okay everyone shut up for a minute, lets see how many joins we can get
<Virtuall> Firefishe, like someone knew when you arrived :P
<tcli> i turned off joins/parts/quits during the spam
<Virtuall> :))
<IceDC571> okay i think i killed it
<mborohov> hey, someone say my name in here? i want to test something
<dmb> mborohov:
<pradeep> all idlers :P
<mborohov> awesome.
<mborohov> works.
<mborohov> and beautifully, at that.
<mborohov> (the water ripple, haha. nothing special)
<pradeep> beryl?
<mborohov> yup
<SilentDis> hi hi :)
<Virtuall> nice :P but I can't get beryl live along with Warsow :(
<Firefishe> bbl
<mborohov> Warsow?
<pradeep> There is no topic !
<mborohov> beryl works beautifully for me
<pradeep> mborohov, I have some probs with it can you help me out?
<SilentDis> hmm... bit of an odd one here... got a DSL (damn small linux) box sitting here, would LOVE to use that machine like a 'thin client' of sorts to connect to my main box (maybe just use it's Xserver to connect the the Xclient on my main box?)  could someone point me in a direction for help on this?
<IceDC571> is there a way to delete usernames on the ubuntu forums?
<mborohov> pradeep: perhaps. pm me
<tcli> heheh
<tcli> i need to get beryl running
<Burgundavia> IceDC571: ask in #ubuntuforums
<tcli> the sources on the howto i found didn't have the files for it though :<
<tonyyarusso> If this only has drivers available for Win98SE (which needs them for any USB thing), is it likely it will work on Ubuntu?  http://www.rcaaudiovideo.com/en-US/Downloads.html?ProductID=RP5035
<IceDC571> Burgundavia: thanks, didn't know that exist.. there is no topic ;)
<mborohov> do it over Xgl in a separate session. I couldnt get it running on AiGLX
<TokenBad> ok trying to install something and it says Unable to find linux kernel source....but I have the file linux-kernel-headers installed...any help?
<Virtuall> mborohov, yep, Warsow
<Burgundavia> TokenBad: headers is not the source
<Virtuall> thjat's an OpenGL game
<TokenBad> weird..that it what it told me to install
<Burgundavia> TokenBad: headers is needed if you are compiling a kernel module
<KingDillyDilly> +w
<Virtuall> and Beryl tries to make effect on it's "window". which of course fails and the whole X goes bye-bye
<Virtuall> :(
<KingDillyDilly> sorry. Don't know what I'm doing
<TokenBad> Burgundavia, ok so to install source I need to apt-get install linux-source?
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by rob
<Burgundavia> TokenBad: yes. but what are you trying to isntall
<Burgundavia> ?
<sysrage> how do you search with apt-get?
<KingDillyDilly> mode +w
<pradeep> mborohov, are you there?
<KingDillyDilly> Sorry again
<tcli> wow, i am such a noob
<TokenBad> sysrage apt-cache search name
<sysrage> ty
<bun-bun> KingDillyDilly# /mode yournick +w
<KingDillyDilly> Yeah, someone told me. Guess I should have tried /help
<SilentDis> hmm... bit of an odd one here... got a DSL (damn small linux) box sitting here, would LOVE to use that machine like a 'thin client' of sorts to connect to my main box (maybe just use it's Xserver to connect the the Xclient on my main box?)  could someone point me in a direction for help on this?
<sysrage> why does apt-cache search kernel show stuff completely unrelated?
<Burgundavia> SilentDis: there are a number of ways. You can login via VNC
<Burgundavia> or XDMCP
<TokenBad> ok installed linux-source but still get same error
<SilentDis> Burgundavia: VNC would just 'port' my current desktop to it though, right?  i'd actually like to have it log in as a seperate session.
<Burgundavia> SilentDis: vnc can do either
<Burgundavia> vino, built into the desktop, does the former
<Burgundavia> install another vnc server to do the latter
<TokenBad> Burgundavia, installed linux-source but it still says can't find linux kernal source on install
<TokenBad> well config even
<SilentDis> Burgundavia:  any howtos on this?  I don't wanna take up the channel with it, obviously :)
<mborohov> pradeep: you there?
<tcli> SilentDis: Exporting an X session is pretty easy, but dunno about setting it up to allow concurrent remote x sessions
<sysrage> X11 forwarding through ssh FTW
<SilentDis> tcli:  oh, i'd give it a seperate username to use.  i just need chat, more than anything
<mbb> just used Synaptic to add gnucash to my edgy and breezy systems. on breezy, gnucash appears in the Office programs group (as expected) but does not appear on any menu on Edgy. Ideas?
<pradeep> mborohov, yep
<SilentDis> sysrage:  that sounds more like what I'd be looking for... could you point me to a howto or the like?
<wastrel> SilentDis:  you can ssh to the remote machine and run programs off of it
<sysrage> just enable it in sshd config, ssh -X to the box, and run an app
<SilentDis> wastrel:  I'm doing that now.  it's a simple terminal though, I'd like a GUI for it
<wastrel> SilentDis:  no need to run a full desktop session
<wastrel> SilentDis:  you can open GUI progs remotely i mean , with ssh -X like sysrage said
<SilentDis> wastrel:  ahhh, that sounds excellent.  just port over Gaim or the like :)
<tcli> SilentDis: Hrm, you could start a separate X session for the remote user
<tcli> SilentDis: xhost +(remote ip) on X machine
<tcli> SilentDis: then just export DISPLAY=X ip:1 (assuming it's the second X session)
<tcli> or set up X11 forwarding via ssh for more security
<Jbirk> Has anyone here tried the sonicare?
<tcli> er... :0.1?
<SilentDis> tcli:  lol ok, that's where I need the howto.  I'm still a bit of a beginner when it comes to the inner workings of SSH/X.org and so forth :)
<tcli> <--- semi-gui illiterate
<tcli> SilentDis: google says: http://oucsace.cs.ohiou.edu/~changliu/teaching/HowTo-RemoteX11Session.txt (couple more links at the bottom of that one)
<SilentDis> tcli:  thank you.  I'll give that a once over to figure it out.  :)
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone: is this where the open sessions will be held?
<codecaine> is there a program that I can take a bunch of jpg and put them in a avi file?
<codecaine> like a movie creator type deal
<SilentDis> take care all, again, thanks :)
<tcli> np
<rc-1> java windows arnt resizing :( the window does but content not, this app works on windows BTW
<superlion> i was thinking about installing newest Beryl versio from http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/pool/edgy/beryl-svn/ . can i somehow add it to sources.list or how would it be easiest to install?
<tcli> rc-1: that's why java is the devil
<tcli> it is the worst "cross-platform" cross-platform language evar
<tcli> make sure you're using the same jdk version on both boxes and cross your fingers
<botxj> is it really a double adjective?
<runes> Major problem  6.10 32 bit upgraded...desktop hung, rebooted now at terminal with /bin/sh  that's it
<tcli> oh, it's a bunch of double ajectives
<tcli> *adjectives
<tcli> most would get me banned though
<wastrel> runes:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<botxj> lol
<runes> sudo: not found
<botxj> you dont have a sudo command? that sucks for j00 buddy
<pradeep> runes, are you on ubuntu?
<wastrel> prolly in single user mode from the recovery boot option ?
<runes> it says busybox 1.1.3    /bin/sh  (initramfs)
<runes> yes pradeep
<wastrel> try it without the sudo
<runes> yes wastrel
<pradeep> runes, ah...your system isn't fully up yet
<runes> dpkg not found
<runes> ..and I can't get it fully up
<runes> ragh
<floating> Hi. I have installed language support and and other IM support to be able to write and read japanese in every app, but in irssi, that is running on a remote machine, I cannot read japanese, the output is not right , any advices ?
<wastrel> runes:  what happens when you boot the default image?
<wastrel> floating:  run irssi locally :] 
<sysdoc> superlion, see this http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/SVN_Snapshots_Repository
<bob_> Any new themes or wallpaper planned for Feisty Fawn
<fyrestrtr> floating: check the character encoding of your terminal.
<floating> wastrel. I want to use the screen on a remote machine, and keep my laptop shut at nights
<runes> wastrel,  starts with the ubuntu logo then I get busybox v1.1.3  built-in shell (ubuntu) /bin/sh can't access tty  job control turned off
<pradeep> bob_, http//art.ubuntu.com .. not yet
<runes> then (initramfs) _
<wastrel> runes:  that's not an x configuration prob :]   dunno what to do with that.
<pradeep> runes, that shell is running off your RAM
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to figure out if it's possible to use this piece of hardware in Linux.  Olympus VN-3100PC digital voice recorder.  See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34080/
<runes> wastrel  at the console I tried to repair the desktop with aptitude
<bob_> I wonder if there will be any surprises, since Vista will be released around the same time.
<runes> wastrel  it added a few thigs removed a few and poof
<runes> wastrel if the kernel images are there
<runes> how can I get the system to reconfigure the kernel
<sysrage> can somebody explain what the 'suggested packages' are when doin an apt-get install?
<runes> pradeep yes but I can still access all the files on hd 0,0
<runes> just can't get x to work not apt
<runes> not=nor
<runes> ls
<bob_> I tried Vista at a local CompUSA here in PA USA and it was sluggish as hell. But it was only RC1. It also hanged alot, when changing themes. XGL or AIGLX far better and they are Alpha ..
<floating> fyrestrtr: can't find eoncoding options in my terminal preferences. the about says it is x terminal 0.x.x something
<pradeep> runes, easiest way out would be to do a clean egdy install
<fyrestrtr> floating: what terminal are you using? xterm? gnome-terminal?
<runes> my main concern is the var/www
<godmachine81> runes:: sounds like you switched hard drive cables.
<runes> godmachine81,
<runes> nope
<fyrestrtr> bob_: vista depends heavily on properly supported hardware. If you were testing it on some 'medium range' machine, then it would be sluggish. RC2 solved a lot of those slowness problems.
<godmachine81> i just read the first line though
<runes> just got the nvidia driver hung
<tonyyarusso> sysrage: Stuff that maybe be nice to have (additional features, related items, etc.), but aren't required for whatever you're installing.  I usually get them by default.
<floating> xfce desktop xubuntu's default.. x terminal 0.2.5.4 beta 2
<godmachine81> well where you said you had tty job control turned off
<fyrestrtr> floating: try rxvt
<runes> so used f2 and as root, tried to reload the desktop
<runes> using aptitude
<sysrage> tony how do you get them by default?
<runes> it updated allright a little too well now I can't get anything to run
<tonyyarusso> sysrage: aptitude
<runes> where is aptitude located
<bob_> What is better with Ubuntu XGL or AIGLX
<runes> ?
<Jadedwolf> Can anyone help me getting glx working with my ubuntu? I have an nvidia card and it does work and if I do get it to work it has really bad Frame rate
<floating> fyrestrtr: I am quite new to the linux, so hm, best way to change to use it, is to first try it by apt-get install rxvt ,and if it would work, then maybe uninstall this existing terminal emulator ?
<turbopc> hey I was trying to install Ogle to watch DVDs and I received the errors: E: emacs21: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 // E: cedet-common: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured // E: eieio: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured // E: speedbar: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured ---> Any ideas?
<slicky> is the berly server down? or w00t.. cant download from it
<turbopc> Does it have anything to do with DVDs>
<fyrestrtr> floating: well rxvt has better support for multi-byte languages.
<floating> I would like to try it. is it apt-getable ?
<fyrestrtr> floating: if it works, use it as your terminal emulator, but don't uninstall the existing one.
<fyrestrtr> floating: yes.
<fyrestrtr> !info rxvt edgy
<ubotu> rxvt: VT102 terminal emulator for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.4-10 (edgy), package size 222 kB, installed size 552 kB
<fyrestrtr> floating: there is another one that's more suited for multi-byte languages, just a second while I look it up.
<floating> ok
<LaserLine> ubutnu keeps freezing for me on boot up... and will only boot up without freezing every 10th or so time... what can i do
<tcli> LaserLine: Sounds like flaky hardware to me
<bob_> More MS Patent BS. http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=161
<LaserLine> tcli: is there a way i can scan my hard drive for defects?
<tonyyarusso> Anybody ever heard of a /dev/voice/ before?
<turbopc> Is there any way to watch dvds on ubuntu?
<tcli> LaserLine: badblocks... if it's that bad you'd probably see something in dmesg though
<Jordan_U> !dvd | turbopc
<ubotu> turbopc: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Terminus> turbopc: sure. totem plays them fine.
<tcli> LaserLine: seek errors and drive status errors = bad times
<fyrestrtr> floating: try xiterm
<tonyyarusso> Cool - if you run the edgy installer on a system that already had Ubuntu, it auto-detects the hostname
<runes> I know I asked this already but....where is the apt program located?
<LaserLine> tcli: dmesg?  i'm fairly new to linux, but i've been running ubuntu for 6+ months now this is just when the problem occured
<tcli> LaserLine: run 'sudo dmesg'... it'll give you a log of recent system messages
<fyrestrtr> runes: you mean apt-get? Its in /usr/bin/
<fyrestrtr> runes: but why do you want to know?
<tcli> tcli: usually if you have a failing drive, you'll see a bunch of seek/read errors there, e.g.:
<tcli> er... LaserLine :P
<fyrestrtr> tcli: talking to yourself? :)
<runes> thx fyrestrtr  as I can't get ubuntu to boot anymore I am going to the apt folder to see if I can get it fixed that way
<Jordan_U> runes: To find out where applications and thier configuration files are run: whereis < app name >
<tcli> hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<fyrestrtr> runes: that's not going to help you fix your boot problem.
<turbopc> Terminus: I know it can play them but it still gives me error about libdvdcss
<LaserLine> tcli: i don't see any
<tcli> LaserLine: That's good news for the drive
<tcli> LaserLine: Usually if you have sporadic boot problems like that it's heat-related, and probably an issue with the proc
<LaserLine> tcli:  I see a lot of ones like this: [17179942.596000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.
<tcli> that doesn't look bad... prolly just a random issue with your keymap
<fyrestrtr> LaserLine: what keyboard do you have?
<LaserLine> tcli: a wireless microsft keyboard
<turbopc> I get the following error in Totem while trying to play a DVD: "The source seems encrypted, and canot be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> LaserLine: yeap, you'll get those a lot. Its an issue with the F-lock or media keys, I haven't figured out which yet.
<tcli> try taking the side panel off (assuming it's not under warranty or something) and see if that helps (it'll cool the system down, and if it's heat-related, should make it boot more reliably)
<fyrestrtr> turbopc: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<tcli> LaserLine: Also, are you getting any kind of weird graphical issues when it hangs on boot, or any kind of error messages?
<frogzoo> turbopc: maybe you don't have libdvdcss?
<LaserLine> no, it will hang when it first says Ubuntu and the progress bar will hang... also i don't think it's heat related because it will freeze randomly not when it's been on for a while and is hot
<turbopc> fyrestrtr: I chekd it! and I dont seem to be getting the proper results
<frogzoo> !restricted > turbopc
<tcli> LaserLine: That seems like sound reasoning to me
<floating> fyrestrtr: xiterm didnt have any option windows to click, and by default it didnt output it correctly. Let me add that x terminal also outputs it correctly if it is not connected to the remote machine
<parker`> My firefox is crashing every time I try to load sites like gmail or facebook or even my school's cs websites. It only doesn't crash on very simple HTML only pages. I am using version 2.0 on an up-to-date version of kubuntu
<frogzoo> parker`: try running ff under strace
<runes> fyrestrtr, ok downloading 6.10 again... is there an option to repair the installation from the cd?
<boink> are you using flash 9?
<parker`> I am using flash player 7 I believe
<floating> so hmm... :( problem might be on the remote machine ? no way to go aroudn it ?
<tcli> LaserLine: So it's not crashing or freezing once it boots?
<fyrestrtr> runes: no, but what is your boot problem?
<boink> and firefox 2 on dapper?
<commander_tux> boink, parker`: I'm using flash 9.... it's terrible to Firefox. Worth it, but terrible. :-p
<parker`> boink: firefox 2 on edgy, it actually started crashing after I did an auto-install of flash from within firefox
<LaserLine> tcli: actually it will freeze when after it boots too and it's kinda random, but it seems like every time I'm doing something with sound
<boink> parker: then take out the flash
<boink> and use the ubuntu .deb for flash
<parker`> boink: how can I accomplish this?
<boink> with apt-get
<runes> fyrestrtr, ok I upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 all good ..then in gnome it said there wre updates..so I did them..system hug when trying to log in  so I went to console and tried to repair the desktop..that blew up and now I can't get anything to work
<boink> you'll need to check if your /etc/apt/sources.list is in order for that
<tcli> LaserLine: Well, if it's not proc-related, my next guess would be RAM, but it could be a bad sound card as well (usually those won't cause the whole system to go down, but i've seen stranger things)... might wanna try pulling out the sound card and seeing if that resolves it
<fyrestrtr> runes: what did you try to do when you tried to repair your desktop?
<LaserLine> tcli, it's integrated :(
<parker`> boink: I am using a default sources.list, which repo do I need to add to get flash?
<boink> just a sec ...
<fyrestrtr> parker`: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tcli> LaserLine: Hm... can you disable it in the bios?
<parker`> and how can I remove the version of flash I installed since I installed it from within firefox, I don't think apt will know about it
<runes> fyrestrtr, there are three ways apt, aptitude and the third is the one I used
<boink> http://cuba.calyx.nl/~oink/ubuntu-sources.list <= this is mine. you should fix if for where you are
<parker`> thanks
<fyrestrtr> runes: what synaptic ?
<runes> fyrestrtr, no command from terminal
<runes> ls
<runes> sec..
<boink> and then man apt-get
<LaserLine> tcli: yeah i can see if that helps... also on a side note if gnome freezes is the dmesg thing is where i should look for the error?
<fyrestrtr> runes: I need to know what you did to try and fix it.
<fyrestrtr> LaserLine: ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<runes> fyrestrtr, there was a shell command that runs an app like aptitude
<fyrestrtr> runes: where did you find out about it?
<InvisiblePinkUni> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<mborohov> so what are the philosophy differences between beryl and compiz?
<defrysk> topic is gone ?
<runes> fyrestrtr  using help at the prompt
<fyrestrtr> mborohov: #ubuntu-xgl
<mborohov> fair enough :)
<Phuzion> I have a Sony Vaio PCG-9E1L and I need to update my drivers for my video card, what site would you recommend that I go to?
<turbopc> fyrestrtr: I followed the instructions and installed required packages - Totem still gives me the error :(
<frogzoo> Phuzion: use the repos
<frogzoo> Phuzion: ati?
<Phuzion> yeah
<Phuzion> rage mobility
<tcli> LaserLine: no problem
<frogzoo> !seveas | Phuzion
<ubotu> Phuzion: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<TokenBad> how can I tell what network driver is being used by ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Phuzion: if you can run fglrx, get the latest from the seveas repo
<LaserLine> tcli: yeah thanks... i'll see what i can try to make this thing stop freezing
<tcli> TokenBad: lsmod
<frogzoo> TokenBad: it's mentioned on load in /var/log/messages
<frogzoo> TokenBad: also, 'lsmod'
<TokenBad> lsmod
<LaserLine> btw anyone know is SATA II is backward compatible with sata I
<Phuzion> frogzoo:  I'll take a look at those repositories, thanks
<tcli> LaserLine: as far as I know... would be pretty silly if not, heh
<frogzoo> LaserLine: definitely
<LaserLine> thanks
<TokenBad> ok typed the lsmod but not sure how to tell which is for my network card
<tcli> TokenBad: msg me the output
<User2> hey
<User2> can anyone tell me if ubuntu is safe for online transactions (ie, credit cards, online purchase, etc)?
<wastrel> i like ubuntu
<concept10> TokenBad, what type of network card are you using?
<User2> I'm considering converting
<concept10> TokenBad, lspci
<InvisiblePinkUni> i like ubotu :)
<User2> and... does it support all common features automatically?
<parker`> User2: it would be pretty useless if it wasn't secure enough for online transactions
<User2> like upnp?
<User2> yeah
<wastrel> User2:  ubuntu has ssl just like windows or mac, so your transactions are protected just the same way
<User2> but I dunno the 411 on this thing
<User2> oh
<User2> firewall capabilities?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<User2> I know windows has a built in one
<wastrel> built-in firewall yes
<runes> If I was to dl server (lamp) would I be able to use apt-get to load the desktop
<Jordan_U> User2: Of course :)
<User2> and... wireless networking I would hope
<User2> fo real?
<InvisiblePinkUni> User2: Ubuntu is definitely safer than windoze :)
<Jordan_U> User2: Of course :)
<User2> shiiit
<turbopc> is there anyone here that can actually help me instead of pasting the links thru ubotu?
<boink> you mean hold your hand?
<User2> hmm, so which is the best distribution of linux in your opinion for a home user?
<wastrel> wifi is a bit tricky for some hardware - vendors don't always supply drivers for their cards.
<InvisiblePinkUni> User2: but it doesnt help if you keep your passwords in the open....
<Jordan_U> turbopc: What's your problem?
<InvisiblePinkUni> turbopc: ask
<wastrel> User2:  you won't get an unbiased answer to that question here.... :]   ubuntu of course
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tcli> user2: openbsd
<solid_liq> anyone know of a channel for nxserver/freenx?
<tcli> j/k :P
<turbopc> Jordan_U: / InvisiblePinkUni: I have followed all the steps to instal libdvdcss but i still get the problem in Totem asking if im trying to play encrypted DVD without libdvdcss
<User2> .. lol
* InvisiblePinkUni directs User2 to #openbsd quite user friendly :p
<boink> turbopc: then use mplayer
<User2> Well... I mean security wise
<boink> mplayer plays dvd's with no problem
<User2> but that is so awesome if it has a built in firewall already
<TokenBad> concept10, its onboard lan
<TokenBad> tcli, you get my msg?
<tcli> they're all secure if you keep your software updated, systems locked down, and use strong passwords
<tcli> yeah
<Jordan_U> turbopc: You ran sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh ?
<turbopc> boink: but u still need libdvdcss - right?
<tcli> forgot how many modules pcs have, lol
<boink> of course
<tcli> used to servers
<boink> and ubuntu doesn't come with that
<turbopc> Jordan_U: yes I did... no errors
<User2> since it's open source.. when one flaw is found don't all vendors generally report it to linux
<User2> ?
<concept10> TokenBad, what does it show with lspci?
<boink> you'll need to adjust your sources.list for that
<Jordan_U> turbopc: And you restarted totem-xine?
<User2> I'm really excited to try out linux.. I just need some pointers
<boink> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<User2> so I feel secure with this change
<wastrel> User2:  the built-in firewall is part of the linux kernel, it's turned off by default in ubuntu so you'd have to enable it, but it's there...
<boink> the ubuntu desktop is more convient than the OpenBSD desktop
<boink> up and running in 10 minutes :)
<Phuzion> frogzoo:  so I just do apt-get install fglrx and the drivers should update for me?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Hobbsee] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<runes> wastrel, if I was to install server is it wasy to then load gnome?
<User2> Thanks westel
<TokenBad> concept10, don't find that at all in my output
<InvisiblePinkUni> User2: start with the LIVE CD, and then slowly use ubuntu and ditch windows :)
<boink> you don't want gmone on a server.
<boink> that's silly
<User2> live cd?
<turbopc> Jordan_U: any ideas as of what could've been wrong?
<Jordan_U> User2: Just don't expect it to work exactly like windows and you should be fine.
<wastrel> runes:  you can install ubuntu-desktop  and it will pull in everything you need for gnome
<User2> Yeah, I'm fairly computer literate
<User2> the terms arn't entirely jibberish I hope
<runes> wastrel, but not as much as the desktop installation cd??
<TokenBad> concept10, nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller
<concept10> TokenBad, you dont see anything that says Network controller?
<InvisiblePinkUni> User2: live cd its the same now as install cd, me am still lagging :o
<wastrel> runes:  not sure.  i never used the desktop cd :] 
<concept10> TokenBad, oh
<tcli> TokenBad: forcedeth
<boink> you have the "alternate" install CD too
<Jordan_U> User2: Believe it or not that is a good thing, Windows "power users" are often frustratred that all they have learned in windows doesn't necisarily apply in Ubuntu.
<`QXL> hello
<User2> erm... but what is this I hear about knoppix?
<runes> wastrel ah ok but it's doable, good enough will save me time rather than installing desktop then configuring all the server apps
<boink> sure, knoppix is a good distro too
<tcli> knoppix is nice for a cd-based distro
<wastrel> i haven't used knoppix in years
<sysrage> wow. first distro i've ever used that didn't come with ssh
<tcli> gentoo is nice if you're patient and have solid linux skills
<User2> knoppix is for a first time use demo of linux, no?
<User2> doesn't install I heard
<concept10> TokenBad, yeah, why dont you paste the output of lsmod.  otherwise you could do modinfo <drivername> and find out for yourself
<wastrel> sysrage:  weird eh :]   install openssh-server
<Phuzion> i just used Knoppix 4.0 as a recovery CD to save files off of a crashed Windows box
<boink> yes, it's like ubuntu. based on debian
<tcli> you can do a hd install of knoppix easily too
<turbopc> Jordan_U: so... any idea of how to run the dvd although i have the libdvdcss installed?
<sysrage> wastrel: ya i did.. just can't imagine why they didn't include it
<User2> does ubuntu have anything like that?
<Phuzion> so, how do I install updated ATI drivers with these special seveas repositories?
<User2> A demo boot up that is
<tcli> concept10: it's forcedeth :P
<wastrel> sysrage:  i think it's a "security" feature - no servers turned on by default.
<boink> anything like what?
<wastrel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<User2> yeah, I think that may be a good thing that the power users don't know much.. I mean... less likely to hack right?
<concept10> tcli, thats the driver name?
<Jordan_U> turbopc: Again, just to be sure, you completely restarted totem right?
<TokenBad> see here is why trying to find out...am trying to use parallels workstation and installed dream linux to test....but can't get it to connect to inet...and in info says would have to install drivers for other os's besides their supported ones...
<User2> My friend is trying to tell me that ubuntu is hack free... yay or nay?
<User2> I never heard of a full proof os
<boink> "hack free" .. that's funny
<`QXL> people, can you help me? i downloaded kcontrol package from packages.ubuntu.com but it destroyed and system puts error, where i can found this packet, i use ubuntu dapper 6.06
<turbopc> Jordan_U: yes... I even restarted the whole system!
<User2> I KNOW!
<`QXL> ?
<User2> I was like... wtf
<boink> silly
<Jordan_U> User2: Yes ubuntu has a 'Live CD"
<User2> How about spyware?
<boink> c'mon
<tcli> lol
<wastrel> isn't the livecd called the desktop cd now ?
<tcli> there's no spyware on linux
<boink> spyware is only written for windows
<Jordan_U> wastrel: Yes.
<User2> I use firefox anyway, but let's assume a website is being a ... insert profane word of choice
<boink> like with viruses, they're only written for windows
<tcli> concept10: yeah
<concept10> TokenBad, oh, so you would need to load the forcedeth module inside of the virtual install I guess
<User2> seriously?
<User2> ;o
<parker`> sweet everything works now (flash and firefox) thanks guys
<tcli> concept10: It's the onboard nvidia driver
<User2> there are NO viruses affecting linux?
<boink> parker: ubuntu isn't so tolerant when you do your "own" thing
<wastrel> User2:  you can download all the windows viruses and spyware you want, it's not going to run :] 
<User2> sweeeet
<boink> I had Flash 9 installed, it wasn't that good
<concept10> TokenBad, well, try to modprobe forcedeth
<User2> but are their custom built ones?
<Jordan_U> User2: It isn't as much that Linux does not have viruses, it is that Windows is the only OS that DOES :)
<User2> for ubuntu.. i mean
<wastrel> there are viruses but they're proof-of-concept things that aren't circulating in the wild.
<boink> if you use wine, those viruses will run :)
<User2> lol
<wastrel> and wouldn't work well anyway
<parker`> one last question, I have the multiverse repo enabled but I can't get Sun JDK to install... I am reading the wiki here and it says the package is named "sun-java5-jdk" but this returns 0 results, what is the proper name
<boink> again, you need the right repo
<boink> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<User2> rep?
<TokenBad> concept10, yeah the dream linux is debian based to...just have to figure out how to get the file into the vm
<boink> User2: man apt-get
<wastrel> parker`:  did you apt-get update after you enabled multiverse ?
<tcli> user2: There are like 5 linux viruses, only one that I know of that has ever made it into the wild, and it affected like 0.01% of linux boxen
<User2> lol
<User2> so you would probably have to deliberately try to get these suckers
<boink> debian/ubuntu has a system called "apt-get" which is like pkg_add in the BSD's
<boink> User2: no
<User2> those*
<User2> erm..
<Jordan_U> User2 pretty much :)
<User2> so then what do you recommend I get as a backup safety measure
<boink> apt-get comes from debian
<User2> for a firewall that is
<floating> fyrestrtr: on xiterm manual, it says kanji mode as -km mode and kanji font -ft fontname, but if I run xiterm with those options, what kanji font I can/have ?
<tcli> user2: yeah... it's pretty much unheard of
<concept10> TokenBad, the drivers are already included with every linux kernel, just modprobe forcedeth
<goosfraba4u> hi, how to set up a gateway
<User2> I don't even need a virus scanner?
<tcli> user2: the hacks I see are all webapp/php vulnerabilities, or weak passwords
<boink> backup: rsnapshop firewall: iptables
<Jordan_U> User2: And because softwate comes from repositories you can trust 100% everyting youi install.
<boink> heh, 100 percent? heh
<parker`> wastrel: I believe so, let me try again
<goosfraba4u> Hi guys, how do I go about setting up a gateway?
<boink> !gateway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gateway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<User2> repositories?  could you enlighten my vocabulary:p
<Jordan_U> boink: To not be malware that is, nothing more guarenteed.
<concept10> TokenBad, did you try it?
<`QXL> people, can you help me? i downloaded kcontrol package from packages.ubuntu.com but it destroyed and system puts error, where i can found this packet, i use ubuntu dapper 6.06. ??
<boink> User2: man apt-get
<wastrel> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<parker`> wastrel: okay I updated and tried again, same problem... E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<User2> man apt-get?
<Phuzion> Can someone walk me through updating the driver for my ATI Rage Mobility card?
<User2> I never heard of that term
<User2> sorry
<boink> well, read it.
<boink> it's all in the man page
<Phuzion> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Phuzion> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<TokenBad> concept10, I would do that from terminal in vm?
<Phuzion> there's everything you need to know about man apt-get
<goosfraba4u> !boink
<concept10> boink, Phuzion he doesnt have it installed yet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> parker`:  you must not have multiverse enabled :]    check your sources.list carefully....
<boink> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<concept10> TokenBad, yep
<boink> and read that
<User2> oh - you mean ubotu will tell me what I need if I use the man -aptget
<User2> feature
<wastrel> !ati | Phuzion
<ubotu> Phuzion: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TokenBad> concept10, thanks will try it...
<parker`> User2: you may want to give this a read to understand a few differences between linux and windows http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<TokenBad> will let you know
<goosfraba4u> boink: It dosen't know crap about gateways, do you?
<Phuzion> wastrel:  read it, I'm confused as hell
<concept10> TokenBad, ok
<Phuzion> which is why I need someone to walk me through it
<boink> goosfraba4u: you'll need to set up iptables in order to make a gateway
<wastrel> Phuzion:  i'm just using what's in the repos.  isn't there a seveas section on that page?
<boink> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Phuzion> yeah, but I don't get how to get a specific driver for a card from the repositories
<InvisiblePinkUni> !at
<ubotu> at: Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.10ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 208 kB
<concept10> good god too much bot usage, reminds me of #debian
<boink> bots help, you don't have to type in the same stuff over and over again
<boink> most questions here repeat themselves
<wastrel> <3 ubotu
<Phuzion> Yeah, but the bots should be required to notice or PM
<wastrel> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<wastrel> :] 
<concept10> they help, but they are also annoying, especially when you dont pay attention to what someones asking and you just throw up a lame bot message
<boink> happens in a busy channel
<TokenBad> concept10, ok it gave no responce that good or bad?
<Phuzion> wastrel: I know, but when you do something like !ati | Phuzion then it publicly says it in the channel
<Phuzion> I think that all bots should be required to always stick to msg or notice
<User2> Thanks for all of the info guys
<sortadi> hi there
<concept10> TokenBad, it shouldnt give no response if successful... you could do another lsmod and you should see the driver (module) loaded
<User2> forgive the delayed response.. windows update loading x.x
<rokko> hi: my parallel port keeps sending info to my ticket printer (dot matrix), but its a very huge file because of text format, how can i stop it?
<concept10> TokenBad, and then try again with whatever you were attempting to do
<sortadi> I am experiencing problems getting to dowload ubuntu 6.10 cd iso
<Reality-X> whats the command to have a service start at boot time?
<Phuzion> So, is someone going to help me out with my video card driver issue?  I'm running an ATI Rage Mobility and apparently I don't have drivers for it yet.
<Phuzion> sortadi: what method are you using to download the iso?
<parker`> okay so I definitely have the multiverse repo enabled, but I still can't find the package "sun-java5-jdk" as the wiki suggested would work, any ideas? (I have updated the package list already)
<sortadi> when i go to any of the available mirrors i just get garbage when trying to dld
<sortadi> Phuzion, through regular webpage
<Phuzion> hmm
<sortadi> Phuzion, http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/
<boink> parker: do an apt-cache search sun-java5
<User2> hmm... just one more question... is upnp supported?  by default?  or do I look for an open source version?  (and btw.. can cookie stealers and malware of any asort be in open source linuxware)?  (okay I guess this was more than one question)
<wastrel> parker`:  at this point you should pastebin your sources.list & let us have a look at it :] , sun-java5-jdk is definitely in multiverse
<wastrel> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4918 kB, installed size 11412 kB
<Phuzion> sortadi:  are you saving the file as, or just clicking on it?
<boink> I think parker isn't putting in the right thing with apt-get install
<sortadi> Phuzion, clicking
<boink> that's why he should do an apt-cache search sun-java5
<Phuzion> whats the url you're clicking on?
<Reality-X> IE in gentoo its rc-update add <service> default to get it to start at boot time
<concept10> Phuzion, what type of card do you have?
<boink> sun-java5-bin - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0
<sortadi> Phuzion, ok saving the file as now.. thanks
<parker`> boink: I want the jdk not the jre
<Phuzion> concept10:  ati rage mobility inside a sony vaio pcg-9e1l
<boink> sun-java5-jdk - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0
<boink> again, check your sources.list
<boink> apt-cache search sun-java5-jdk
<concept10> Phuzion, are you using linux right now?
<Phuzion> yes
<Phuzion> 6.06
<parker`> I took comments out to imrpove readability: http://rafb.net/paste/results/mVI7Vj49.html
<parker`> improve, even
<parker`> the apt-cache search returns no results
<concept10> Phuzion, I think the driver is called 'r128'  You hsould get a better response if you detail what exact problem you are having (what are you trying to fix)
<Phuzion> well, I installed Google Earth today, and apparently I have no video card driver installed, according to the program
<wastrel> parker`:  you only have multiverse enabled for the edgy-backports repos
<parker`> wastrel: what URL do I need to enter for the general multiverse?
<pepeamid> hello !!
<tcli> heheh
<wastrel> parker`:  add multiverse to the first 2 lines
<Phuzion> parker`:  anywhere you see the word universe in sources.list, add the word multiverse after it, separated by one space, then save, close, and run sudo apt-get update
<tcli> <--- on windoze
<tcli> i use windows way too much
<parker`> I've read the wiki already, but it just walks you though enabling it through software instead of giving you details
<tcli> i think i'm a masochist
<pepeamid> how i can change the controls on edgy with beryl  and emerald
<tcli> i even have my dual-boot setup to use the windoze bootloader, just for the hell of it
<wastrel> i don't think multiverse gets security updates, so you can add it to the security lines but it won't do anything :] 
<coz_> pepeamid, could you explain that a little more?
<Phuzion> tcli:  I dual boot XP and Ubuntu 6.06
<Phuzion> You're not a masochist, lol
<coz_> tcli, I agree   people who use windows either have work they need to get done or they play alot of games
<tcli> Phuzion: well, I like people to punch m e in the face too
<tcli> j/k :p
<Phuzion> haha
<User2> dual boot.. that means you only use one at a time?
<Phuzion> yes
<pepeamid> yeah coz_ , when i upgrade to edgy, the controls of windows , like clearlooks theme
<tcli> i just set up winxp/6.10
<parker`> ahh there we go, sorry for the dumb question guys
<pepeamid> how i can change ?
<tcli> i haven't had a linux box since i dumped a glass of water into my gentoo laptop :<
<coz_> pepeamid, ok you did type   beryl-manager in the terminal to start it right?
<tcli> well, I have linux servers, but no linux workstation :P
<Phuzion> tcli:  ouch on the laptop
<pepeamid> yes
<rc-1> is there a log of this, i missed a message to me
<tcli> Phuzion: yeah, I had it all pimped out too... everyone who saw it was in awe
<tcli> *sigs*
<coz_> pepeamid, ok and you see the large icon next to the clock
<tcli> er... sighs
<fredl> which file adds /usr/local/bin to my path? :/
<fredl> it looks to be default.
<Phuzion> tcli:  just a heads up, if you're going to continue to talk about offtopic stuff, might I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic
<pepeamid> yeah
<floating> I tried installing kon, but when running "you can run this Kon at only console termina.
<tcli> Phuzion: ty
<bokey> fredl, check your ~/.bashrc
<Phuzion> tcli:  np
<rc-1> wheres the log of this channel?
<fredl> bokey - did that.
<pepeamid> its normal all my edgy
<coz_> pepeamid, if you want a clearlooks kind of window frame you may have to down load the beryl theme for that, I have it but I don;'t know if I donwloaded it or it came default
<bokey> fredl, put path variable there then.
<fredl> bokey - it's set elsewhere and I want to know where.
<tcli> fredl: Add: export PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/bin"
<Grant> Hey guys question: If I need to install grub from the terminal so that it installs onto the MBR of sda, and boots into sda3, what are the commands?
<pepeamid> ok coz_ , emerald only cahnge my windows decorations, but dont change the controls
<fredl> tcli - I know that. I just want to know where it's currently set because I don't think /usr/local/bin should be at the start of any user's path
<coz_> dobie_gillis, i haven;t heard that name in decades lol
<tcli> Grant: is /boot /dev/sda1?
<Phuzion>  concept10:  how do I go about installing the 'r128' driver?
<Grant> tcli: not sure what you are asking... according to gparted sda1 is my NTFS mass storage partition
<bokey> fredl, /etc/profile
<concept10> Phuzion, it maybe installed already ... do a lsmod  and see if its listed
<pepeamid> coz_, metacity dont works too, for change controls theme
<fredl> bokey - not there either for me.
<Grant> tcli: what I need is for grub to be installed onto the MBR of sda and to boot to the sda3 partition
<coz_> pepeamid, no metacity does not work with beryl ..correct
<rokko> how can i cancel a job in lpd?
<wastrel> fredl:  bash manpage sez :  The default path is  system-dependent,  and  is set  by  the administrator who installs bash.
<Phuzion> concept10:  I don't see it there
<pepeamid> coz_, i change the windows manager for test
<fredl> bokey - and also not in /etc/bash.bashrc
<tamiya> Hey guys, check out my blog at http://unrealfantasy.blogspot.com/
<tcli> fredl: try grep -Ri PATH= /etc/* 2>/dev/null
<pepeamid> but neither change
<fredl> wastrel, well I installed bash :)
<tcli> don't have a ubuntu box handy or i'd tell you :P
<yoshiznit123> hi everyone, is there a way to play a sound file so that it gets heard on the recording device?
<bokey> fredl, do a search for .bashrc. find / -name .bashrc -print
<tamiya> Hey guys, check out my blog at http://unrealfantasy.blogspot.com/
<pepeamid> only change the windows title
<tcli> Grant: You need to know where the kernel image/initrd are stored
<pepeamid> or header wherever
<thirstyferret> hi all... I have a .py script but I can't seem to get python to run it... bit of a beginner at python, so how do I get it to run? thanks :)
<coz_> pepeamid, ok if i understand... you tried to change the window manager and now none of it works?
<Zimka> hi all
<wastrel> fredl:  strings /bin/bash | grep /usr/local   - suggests it's in the binary :] 
<pepeamid> yeah coz_
<concept10> Phuzion, you may be using the radeon driver
<parker`> Grant: setting grub as the bootloader on the MBR is pretty easy, just go into the grub command line from a terminal and type "setup (hd0)"
<Phuzion> concept10:  if I am, I'm unaware
<Zimka> Radeon drivers is sucks
<fredl> wastrel, no kidding... really?
<concept10> Phuzion, do a lsmod | grep r128
<Grant> parker: how will it know what partition to boot into?
<parker`> Grant: actually, just follow this http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<concept10> Zimka, the latest one is pretty good
<Phuzion> concept10: nada
<fredl> wastrel, that's sick!
<parker`> Grant: you configure that in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<fredl> :)
<Zimka> yeah )
<coz_> pepeamid, ok I am not sure what you need at this point.. what window managers did you try... what did you install.. and did you reboot to see if that helps/
<wastrel> fredl:  honestly it's just a conjecture- have to look at the source to be sure, & i'm not interested in getting into all that :] 
<parker`> Grant: you will need to add a section in grub.conf for each OS you want to be available for boot
<concept10> Phuzion, try to grep ati and then radeon
<fredl> wastrel, tnx, that's really the last place I would've checked. I'll check but I think you might be right.
<stevek> Zimka - I hear you...  I went out and bought an nVidia card this week.
<pepeamid> i try with metacity and emerald coz_
<Grant> parker: is there any way to do this with the GUI installer on this live CD (without over writing my current system)
<Zimka> )
<Phuzion> radeon returns nothing
<tcli> lol
<stevek> if anybody wants to buy a Radeon 9500 I have one sitting next to me :)
<Grant> parker: basically I just finished setting up this complicated syslinux live cd on hd thing and I need to tell grub to boot to sda3 lol
<parker`> Grant: not sure, I've always used Gentoo and did it from command line, I've found this way to be very reliable, not sure about any GUI installers to do it
<Phuzion> concept10:  please join #flood so I can show you what the other grep returns
<tcli> /usr/local/bin is added to my path by spamassassin on my server O_o
<tcli> that is a trip
<Zimka> I want girl )
<stevek> hmph.  PPEwnrly ir'a  PEO.
<Zimka> Where is she )
<coz_> pepeamid, ok did you reboot the system to see if that helps?
<stevek> uh thats... apparently it's a Pro (9500 Pro)
<tcli> heh
<stevek> (sticky fingers)
<pepeamid> yes, coz_ i reboot twice
<Zim_I_Live_In_Ru> heh
<Zim_I_Live_In_Ru> )
<parker`> Grant: what are you on right now? a ubuntu install, windows, a live CD?
<tcli> bedtime for me... later
<pepeamid> but dont change my configuration of control coz_
<Grant> xubuntu live CD
<Grant> parker: xubuntu live cd
<Jordan_U> Anybody know what port nibbles uses?
<Zim_I_Live_In_Ru> People you now Russian?
<parker`> Grant: okay, so have you already installed xubuntu to your hard drive?
<Jordan_U> !ru | Zim_I_Live_In_Ru
<ubotu> Zim_I_Live_In_Ru:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Grant> parker: yes
<pepeamid> coz_, and i dont know what to do :(
<stevek> anybody have any ftp client recommendations?  I can't use rsync and Filezilla has been frustrating (I want something where I can define a site and it will upload to the appropriate directories...  ie local:/home/me/webs/js maps to remote:/js)
<parker`> Grant: are you trying to dual boot with other operating systems or just xubuntu?
<mborohov> Zim_I_Live_In_Ru: also, you can pm me. ya govoruy po russki tozhi
<Grant> parker: this is on an external hard drive that I only turn on when I want to boot to linux so yes just xubuntu
<Zim_I_Live_In_Ru> gg
<Zim_I_Live_In_Ru> bivaet )
<coz_> pepeamid, ok I am not sure what is happening with your system, maybe someone who has been following this conversation can help
<coz_> be back shortly
<parker`> Grant: but the computer normally runs a different OS I take it
<Grant> parker: Yes Vista
<Grant> parker: due to boot order though that doesn't matter im not messign with the MBR of the HD that vista resides on
<pepeamid> ok thanks anyway
<sherl0ck> for XFCE desktop, is there a way to bind shortcut keys???
<parker`> Grant: the thing about GRUB is that it's a bootloader, which means that if you install grub onto the MBR, you need to include an option to boot Vista (which you will make your default) and a separate option to boot xubuntu, otherwise you'd have to set your BIOS to boot the external HDD every time you wanted to use xubunutu
<pepeamid> coz_, where i can downlaod controls themes for emerald, im search in google but dont find them
<Vich> I just installed windows xp and ubuntu for a dual boot configuration
<Vich> and I can't boot into windows
<pepeamid> any page ? coz_
<Vich> I installed winxp first
<Vich> but I think it threw the ntldr and boot stuff on the drive I then installed ubuntu to
<Vich> I'm hoping I can edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst to get it to boot windows by default
<turbopc> I still have the same problem with playing DVDs - I followed all instructions to install libdvdcss and MediaPlayer/Totem still gives me an error asking if im trying to watch encrypted DVD without libdvdcss - any clues?
<Grant> parker: I know that, but see if I only turn on the external HD that xubuntu is on when I want to boot to it, all other situations the computer will not see there is a USB HDD plugged in and will boot to vista. no problemo, I know this works and its fine. I just need to install grub on this external HD and have it boot to sda3 on the drive
<stevek> pepeamid - if you are using beryl, there should be a bunch of themes already loaded - if not, try doing a make && make install in the emerald-themes directory
<stevek> I haven't found anywhere to download other ones.
<parker`> Grant: okay, so basically your boot order in BIOS is 1) external HDD 2) normal HDD? so when the external is off, it'll auto-boot the internal?
<Grant> parker: exactly
<pepeamid> yeah, the defaults themes works , but dont change the controls like
<parker`> Grant: okay, you're in good shape then, what's the internal HDD showing up as on your system? hda or sdb?
<pepeamid> my question its, how changes the f***ing controls theme xD
<Grant> parker: well I just unplugged it and rebooted to do a test, want me to restart with it plugged in? (In this case it usually shows as sda and the external is sdb)
<stevek> you know - there's a bunch of emerald themes at kde-look.org
<stevek> I just poked over there and found some.
<concept10> Phuzion, im going to try and install it
<Phuzion> have fun, it's a great program to mess around with
<pepeamid> thanks stevek
<wastrel> g'nite
<parker`> Grant: I just want to make sure you have the name right so you don't overwrite the MBR on the internal :) so from here I'd do a command-line setup of grub on the external, if you'd like me to help you with this PM me
<pepeamid> stevek, i tired to try ... its all for me tonight .. maybe tomorrow keep trying
<Simian__> why does my /etc/hosts have nothing in it any more?
<pepeamid> see u coz_  and  stevek  thanks for all
<Plecebo> does anyone know of a script to strip "illegal" characters from file names
<Plecebo> or a utility to find and replace char's in file names
<turbopc> Why is nobody responding to my question about DVD - it's such a simple task that makes me just more frustrated about how unifinished Ubuntu is....
<stevek> pepeamid - adios
<stevek> whats your questions turbo?
<Dheeraj_k> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Dheeraj_k> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<turbopc> stevek: i am trying to watch a stupid dvd on my laptop and i keep on gettin the error from totem about trying to watch encrypted DVD withouth libdvdcss although I installed and then reinstalled libdvdcss like 3 times!
<stevek> turbopc: ahh - I ran into the same thing two days ago... lemme think
<stevek> oh yeah...  you need to install totem-xine instead of totem using synaptic
<stevek> but...
<turbopc> stevek: and i still dont get why wouldnt ubuntu support dvd by default... as much as Windoze sux in stability i start realizing that its awesome when it comes to plug an play or compatibility in general!
<stevek> turbopc: what I discovered is...  that totem does not support dvd menus, so I installed gxine which seemed to work better anyways.
<bobbie__4> I going to bed so keep it down in here.
<stevek> turbopc: the only downside is that if you aren't in full screen, it shows the movie title and timestamp below the video.
<Dheeraj_k> turbopc: due to licence restriction
<turbopc> stevek: i installed gxine too... and it just shows me the warning message then the production companys logo (totem does the same) and then stops/freezes (which is where totme shows the error)
<Simian__> why does my /etc/hosts have nothing in it any more? it was supposed to say     127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain     localhost
<turbopc> Dheeraj_k: so why isnt M$ restricted by that?
<warkruid> turbopc: have you tried mplayer?
<Dheeraj_k> turboc: run following command  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \ gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \ gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse w32codecs
<turbopc> stevek: btw... i am running totem-xine
<boink> codecs are a real pain in ubuntu
<turbopc> warkuid: mplayer as in media player / totem?
<boink> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<boink> and listen this time, turbopc.
<turbopc> boin: to what? to all the links i went trhu 1000 times?
<warkruid> ... No comment :-)
<Ulixes> anyone here?
<stevek> turbopc: sorry - I'm no expert.  You apparently already have all the knowledge I managed to collect so far.  One problem I ran into was that you can't install with apt-get with synaptics open.  Make sure synaptics is closed before running apt-get to install decss
<stevek> turbopc: that's all I got :) sorry.
<Ulixes> can anyone tell me what are the chmod default settings for /home/user??
<Ulixes> (numbers pls )
<ciplogic> Hi, when I've start X server it said (after an update) : missing font "fixed" at the start of X server, what package do I miss?
<turbopc> thanks stevek
<rokko> excuse me: how can i stop a printing job in terminal?
<Dheeraj_k> dude Microsoft doesn't offer windows for free! and microsoft has agreement with vender of those codecs
<boink> do a ps aux|less to see what number the printing job is then kill -9 <number>
<Ulixes> can you help mee??
<turbopc> boink: mplayer: failed to open dvd://1
<boink> works for me
<Dheeraj_k> so indirectly u pay for those codecs
<stevek> rokko: ps -ef  to find the process, then kill 1234 where 1234 is the PID of the print process
<newbuntu> hello all
<warkruid> turbopc: mplayer doesn't see your dvd..  check /dev/ directory if there is a dvd entry and if it points to the correct device
<DARKGuy> Greetings, anybody knows how to remove the nVIDIA official drivers safely for installing an older version?
<stevek> rokko: if kill doesn't kill it, try kill -9, or sudo kill -9
<newbuntu> im having troubles getting tv-out on my ati radeon 9550 card
<boink> or get the right version of mplayer instead of the crippled version
<newbuntu> anyone here use ati and have tv-out working?
<turbopc> Dheeraj_k: well... but lets say with other codecs... i am talking about the ease of using it - u download one .exe, click, click - done... where in linux u need to edit 3092 files then run this run that open this, reboot, update, download modules, pakcages, another 30 minutes... done - u know what im trying to say?
<boink> turbopc: wrong. I had it up and running in five minutes with apt-get
<stevek> turbopc: d'oh, that was the other problem I had... I had to change the setting to which drive had the dvd (but I think that was mplayer, not gxine or totem-xine)
<Dheeraj_k> @turbopc: wait for 1 minute i am pasting complete solution  in paste  bin
<boink> that's faster than windows
<boink> ubuntu is a bit of pain due to the codec restrictions it puts on itself
<Kevin`> turbopc you don't sound like the type of person who 'gets' linux
<boink> other distro's/OS's don't have these hassles.
<turbopc> boink: dont get me wrong... i am both hands pro ubuntu and i hate windoze... its just so many more ppl would share my opinion if only ubuntu was a bit easier for noobs like me ;)
<stevek> turbopc: I also went and downloaded the windows codecs, although I don't know if that made a difference.
<boink> or who doesn't want to get linux
<tonyyarusso> boink: That's the only way for it to not cost money
<newbuntu> someone on bsd?
<DARKGuy> Again - :P anybody knows how to remove the nVIDIA official drivers safely for installing an older version?
<DARKGuy> turbopc: Ubuntu is the easiest Linux I've tried, personally :/
<boink> sure, but this isn't a bsd channel :)
<turbopc> Kevin`: I do get linux and thats i am still here trying to find a solution (for the past 2h) while having an XP box 30cm away ;)
<newbuntu> he said who wouldnt want linux
<Kevin`> turbopc a solution to what?
<stevek> anybody have any gui ftp client recommendations?
<turbopc> Kevin`: to my problem with playing DVDs
<fyrestrtr> stevek: nautilus
<DARKGuy> stevek: if you use GNOME... GFTP is a good one
<Kevin`> turbopc I could give you my solution, but you won't like it
<turbopc> stevek: gFTP is ok
<newbuntu> boink you have tv-out working ever on ubuntu?
<Kevin`> (there's probably an easier way)
<Vich> hmm I can't mount an ntfs drive
<boink> yes, but on Slackware
<turbopc> hehe... Kevin`: id be more that happy to hear it anyways :P
<warkruid> boink: slackware fan?
<Vich> I made a dir called win_c in /media
<boink> the trickey thing with tv on linux is that it must be running as a module
<boink> Slackware: no, I can't stand it
<Vich> and mount says /meia/win_c is not a block device
<Kevin`> download the libdvdcss source, install it. download the livdvdread source, install it. download mplayer, configure, build, and install it
<rokko> stevek: the closer thing to printing is lpd, but killing that process only stops lpd, when restarting it keeps printing a file
<boink> and you need to put the tuner in the module.
<Vich> what does that mean?
<boink> the documentation from bytesex.com is fairly good
<newbuntu> boink do you have to use the composite out or can you use the yellow video out ? I ask because my tv doesnt have composite just video in
<Dheeraj_k> turbopc: u can play almost any kind of dvd on linux all u need to do little bit google!
<newbuntu> libdvdcss has got to be one of the most common questions
<boink> hmm, I just used an old BTR 878 card. it had a video out
<Kevin`> turbopc I probably shouldn't say this, but the above process can be simplified to "emerge mplayer" :)
<boink> !codecx
<turbopc> Dheeraj_k: I know... the problem i have is not wheter its possible or not... the problem i have is why totem doesnt see the libdvdcss install
<boink> !codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stevek> rokko: I would think it would be lpr that you're looking for, but I don't know for sure.  Perhaps it's already been queued to the printer...
<Ulixes> can anyone tell me what are the def chmod values for /home/myuser
<boink> ubuntu is working on getting the codecs mess sorted
<turbopc> Kevin`: hehe :]  thanks ;)
<DARKGuy> Hm
<Ulixes> pls i'm new in linux
<DARKGuy> !nvidia uninstall
<Kevin`> as i'm SURE ubuntu has an east package for dvd stuff somewhere
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> :(
<boink> Ulixes: chmod 775
<Kevin`> since so many people use it
<Ulixes> ok thz
<newbuntu> i wish there was a gui for atitvout
<boink> and so many beginners have totaly agony with the codecs in ubuntu
<turbopc> hmmm...
<boink> while in debian, it's quite easy. just apt-get :)
<Ulixes> and /home/myuser/.dmrc
<Ulixes> ?
<rokko> stevek: yes, but when i do lpd to see printer queue, it doesnt display anything
<newbuntu> hers a dumb question should a north american tv be set ntsc for ati card or pal?
<turbopc> Kevin`: the source of my frustration is the fact that on linux everything is in pieces... you know what i mean?
<boink> ntsc
<LaserLine> newbuntu: ntsc
<newbuntu> okay thanks
<Kevin`> turbopc yes I think I do, and I love it.
<turbopc> Kevin`: simple install/config is like a puzze ;)
<boink> ntsc = never the same colour twice :P
<Dheeraj_k> turbopc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34086/
<Ulixes> boink: what about /home/myuser/.dmrc?
<boink> Ulixes: i don't know what .dmrc is
<FluxD> hello this might be a really stupid question but what is the way to add another gnome panel?
<DARKGuy> FluxD: right-click the already-existing panel and choose New Panel :P
<boink> if it needs chmod 600 or whatever ...
<Ulixes> it's a file placed in /home/myuser
<LaserLine> 3200 RAM will work with a 2700 mobo right it will just run at 2700?
<Ulixes> okok thz
<turbopc> Dheeraj_k: should I just copy and paste? or save it as solution and then just run it? :P
<Ulixes> a lot
<FluxD> lol thanks darkguy :)
<Dheeraj_k> that was easy :D
<DARKGuy> welcome FluxD :P
<Kevin`> turbopc the 'pieces' allow things to be easily used together in new ways
<Kevin`> turbopc see aalib for an excellent and mostly useless example
<newbuntu> can an ati card with video out be hooked up with just the yellow rca video cord to the tv or does it have to ce the composite hookup? my Tv only has yellow rca in, but that doesnt seem to work with fglrx atitvout
<turbopc> Kevin`: yeah... i like that idea... but you know... we are past the era where 512KB HDD was a biggy, so why not to include that staff right away?
<Kevin`> turbopc do you know how big a full install of debian is?
<Kevin`> with it's 16 cds or so
<Kevin`> you DON'T want that
<Kevin`> anyway, that's what package managers are for :)
<turbopc> Kevin`: 16 CDs????
<DARKGuy> turbopc: the problem with Linux is that it's made by a worldwide community and everyone has their own ways for managing their projects/modules/pieces while Windows is a commercial OS made by an entire unified team which have to share and work with the same project and using the same rules - however, I find Linux more powerful than Windows.
<Kevin`> turbopc somewhere around that.  getting "all" of a linux distro by default is not a good idea
<turbopc> DARKGuy: I absolutely agree... but then... the only way to get all that Linux has to offer is to become a developer! :P
<newbuntu> linux is for people who want to be part of something thats growing , peer reviewed, free and open
<DARKGuy> newbuntu: yup
<Kevin`> linux is for people who want to USE their computer :)
<newbuntu> crack-free linux
<rokko> how can i stop a printing job in lpd?
<DARKGuy> turbopc: Yup, but not so like that - a novice user can use Linux too (or well, Ubuntu) it's just ... different than just point-and-click :P
<Kevin`> turbopc 14 cds, sorry
<newbuntu> i'm off the crack, and soon to be off the wine as well  : )
<turbopc> Kevin`: i agree... but since ubuntu is the "for pepole distro" I assume that you would agree that most common tasks should be available right away... or one-cick-away to beat the DRM or the encryption law enforcment's system
* Kevin` goes back to watching his dvd
<Kevin`> turbopc I agree
<sycho> how do I add/run scripts in edgy like i could in dapper?
<Kevin`> but there are legal issues apparently
<sycho> with the right clicking?
<DARKGuy> turbopc: Agreed, but there come laws and all that stupid legal stuff 
<DARKGuy> turbopc: and Linux people don't actually... "hack" but search workarounds
<newbuntu> .. by crack I meant crack codes on windblows of course
<DARKGuy> turbopc: free ones :)
<Kevin`> DARKGuy some linux people DO hack.. the ones who make the workarounds :)
<DARKGuy> Kevin`: Okay xD the good ones :)
<turbopc> DARKGuy: thats what im saying... dont hack... just beat the system :P
<Rainarrow> Hi all
<DARKGuy> turbopc: yes, there are, just gotta learn how to apply them... since Linux is still, let's say not very mature for the common user, there's always some build-from-source or using-a-random-command that might seem hard for the common user :P
<Dheeraj_k> hacking is not about screwing other it is all about discovering something new
<stevek> what is the deal with dvd anyways...  is it really illegal to watch dvd's in linux in the us?
<sciortlu> Hi guys
<DARKGuy> Anyhow, brb, gonna reinstall nvidia drivers
<boink> no, it's not illegal
<boink> but ubuntu doesn't want to get sued to death
<boink> that's why the codec hassles
<stevek> fair enough.  The MPAA is definitely a PITA.
<Rainarrow> Hi everyone,I am experiencing a strange behavor when pinging my Windows box from Ubuntu
<malt> Good night! gone to bed.............
<boink> however, other linux distro's and other OS don't have these hassles
<boink> in FreeBSD, it's quite easy to get mplayer with win32codec and libdvd up and running
<Rainarrow> it's like this:
<Rainarrow> $ ping 192.168.0.1
<Rainarrow> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Rainarrow> From 192.168.0.111 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<boink> Rainarrow: you have a firewall on that windows box?
<Kevin`> Rainarrow looks like it's failing on the arp level
<Rainarrow> ~$ arp
<boink> arp -a
<Rainarrow> Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface192.168.0.1                      (incomplete)                              eth1
<Rainarrow> 192.168.0.1              ether   00:50:DA:81:04:7E   C                     eth0
<Rainarrow> $ arp -a
<Rainarrow> ? (192.168.0.1) at <incomplete> on eth1
<Rainarrow> ? (192.168.0.1) at 00:50:DA:81:04:7E [ether]  on eth0
<Rainarrow> and this is correct
<Kevin`> hm why is it on both
<Kevin`> route -n
<Rainarrow> both?
<sciortlu> boink ... what' your default route ?
<Rainarrow> oh, my eth1 is a wireless
<Kevin`> both interfaces
<Rainarrow> and it's off now
<sciortlu> route print
<boink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kevin`> sciortlu wrong route :)
<stevek> I'm out...  gotta get to work :)
<runes> I downloaded 6.10 server  but there is no option to select LAMP as per instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/installing-from-cd.html
<Rainarrow> After a restart this problem will gone
<boink> so?
<stevek> and watch crouching tiger hidden dragon :)  (you guys reminded me I have a dvd sitting on the desk)
<boink> just download the stuff with apt-get
<Rainarrow> but it come back occasionally
<Kevin`> steve same here :D
<Kevin`> watching some star trek episodes..
<dmnd> which episode
<Kevin`> erm i'm not sure
<Rainarrow> it seems like some arp problems to me, too
<Rainarrow> Hi Kevin`
<Kevin`> something from voyager season 7
<Kevin`> hi Rainarrow
<runes> boink are you running server?
<Kevin`> Rainarrow did you paste the routing table?
<Rainarrow> Kernel IP routing table
<Rainarrow> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Rainarrow> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<Rainarrow> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Rainarrow> default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Rainarrow> this is the output of route
<Kevin`> disable either eth0 or eth0
<Kevin`> er
<Kevin`> disable either eth0 or eth1
<Kevin`> that is likely the problem
<tewn> i would like to install edgy however my motherboard requires a 2.6.19 kernel and i dont know how to compile my own kernel and i will will soon be getting an intel duo cpu
<DARKGuy> Now take a look at this... I was asking for help on how to uninstall the nVIDIA drivers because it broke almost any OpenGL app (including WINE)... so some googling taught me the parameter --uninstall. Then reinstalling an older driver did it. See... it's just a thing of a bit of research ^_^;
<Rainarrow> Hi Kevin`, problem solved
<Kevin`> :)
<Rainarrow> after I ifdown eth1
<Rainarrow> Actually, I am running dapper on a Thinkpad T40
<Rainarrow> I didn't ifdown my eth1, instead I just turned off the wireless using Fn+F5
<sciortlu> great :-))))
<Rainarrow> seems this lead to the problem
<tewn> can i install edgy with a 2.6.19 pre stable release kernel from apt-get ?
<LaserLine> 3200 RAM will work on a 2700 mobo, but will just run at 2700 speed right?
<Rainarrow> LaserLine, it should be right
<LaserLine> thanks
<Kevin`> tewn what's the problem with your mobo, would it partially work with an older kernel so you could upgrade later?
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, could explain a little about that problem?
<tewn> no it would not recognize the network interface card.  possibly the XGA X3000 integrated video either.
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, why a turnoff wireless could make that happen
<Kevin`> Rainarrow it was trying to reach your windows pc over eth1, which was still active
<Kevin`> and of course, wasn't working, because fn+f5 made it not work somehow
<Rainarrow> tewn, can't you get a PCI interface card temporarily?
<Kevin`> (hardware switch?)
<tewn> hopefully.  i'll try.
<stevek> turbopc: one thing I forgot... I installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly as well to get dvd going
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, I see, thank you
<valehru> Is there an IPOD restore feature in linux?
<stevek> apparently there's good, bad, and ugly and ugly was what I needed.
<turbopc> stevek: i did that
<Kevin`> Rainarrow for most of the oss wireless drivers, taking the interface down will disable the radio.. what driver are you using? (out of curiosity)
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, it's not really a hardware switch, it seems to make the BIOS generates a interrupt
<stevek> turbopc: and you have libxine-extracodecs I imagine as well?
<turbopc> stevek: yup
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, I am not quite sure of the driver I am using, for it works out of the box
<Rainarrow> However, ipw2100 appears in the output of lsmod
<stevek> and gxineplugin?
<turbopc> stevek: yeah
<turbopc> stevek: i have all that i need to run it... it just doesnt do it :P
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, and for my case the wireless LED still flashes even after taking down eth1
<stevek> oh well... thought it was worth a shot...
<Kevin`> Rainarrow interesting
<fdsd> hey guys, I want to setup BIND to allow me to redirect a domain, for example I want digg.com to forward to an ip of choice, how would I set this up?
<turbopc> stevek: thanks :)
<Jergenson997> I need to learn to understand what Ububtu is to work
<DARKGuy> Jergenson997: What do you exactly mean? Oo
<Rainarrow> fdsd, u meant u r trying something like what the HOSTS file does in Windows?
<Jergenson997> Hi Dark Guy
<DARKGuy> Hi Jergenson997
<Jergenson997> Which one is better, Ubuntu or Gnome
<vitor> How do I install KDM Theme Manager ?
<DARKGuy> Jergenson997: Ubuntu is the OS, Gnome is just the Window Manager - you can say Gnome is part of Ubuntu
<Rainarrow> Jergenson997, Ubuntu is a distro while Gnome is a Windows Manager
<the_owl> hello, somebody know how can i enable the guification in Gaim beta5?
<Jergenson997> Which one is better
<DARKGuy> Jergenson997: They're the same thing, Ubuntu uses Gnome for displaying you the windows. Maybe you're trying to mean KDE or XFCE?
<fdsd> Rainarrow, yeah setting up a host file works fine, but I need a dns server to serve 100 machines
<Jergenson997> Thank for the understanding
<runes> Help!  Where on the server 6.10 cd boot menu does it say LAMP?
<DARKGuy> Jergenson997: Welcome :P well, -personally- I like XFCE because it's like a lightweight Gnome for older PCs. There are a lot though. KDE looks more like Windoze and it has a Win98-like "start menu". I guess it's a thing of tastes, you'll have to test both to see which one is better for you.
<guest> hey gang, anyone here a member of the slashdot channel
<barata> hallo, what is the BEST iTunes-like linux app?
<Sikon> a
<Sikon> has anyone had any luck with the Lacie LightScribe application on Edgy?
<DARKGuy> barata: I have no iPod to try one, but I heard about a program named iLinux which can be installed through Automatix2
<guest> I can't join the slashdot channel, apparently you need an invite from someone else in the channel
<Sikon> it worked for me on Dapper, but not Edgy
<guest> I guess I'm not cool enough for the slashdot folk
<Jergenson997> I am opposed to open source licenses.  Is there a way to use an entirely proprietary version of Linux?
<guest> haha
<FluxD> guest maybe you should get a better name than guest :)
<guest> That's like saying white is black Jergenson
<guest> Yeah I know flux, I'm new to IRC, still learning the ropes
<DARKGuy> Jergenson997: Hm, there's RedHat which is kind of commercial, then again all Linux is opensource
<guest> I guess I need an account first
<Sikon> Jergenson997> then why do you use Linux in the first place? switch to Windows
<Rainarrow> Jergenson997, why don't consider something like AIX or Solaris?
<FluxD> guest try /nick then name here
<guest> There is no complete proprietary Linux, and why the hell would you want that
<Rainarrow>  /nick guest
<Kevin`> Jergenson997 no, that is not possible, but you can buy some expensive unix varients if you want
<Rainarrow> ...
<Jergenson997> I am in opposition to open source software because it is promoted by communists.  And so I want to clense linux of the red infuence
<Rainarrow> ........
<FluxD> ....
<guest> I'm about to slahs ignore Jergenson
<Rainarrow> ...........
<Kevin`> Jergenson997 http://www.sco.com/
<DARKGuy> Uh...
<isdn-noob> any gnome-ppp experts around?
<DARKGuy> WTF?
<Rainarrow> Jergenson997, may I know that where are you from?
<guest> Jergenson why the hell are you in here, you are definitely not educated about open source, and he's just trying to get attention
<DARKGuy> I think googling "open source" would do it
<guest> Just ignore him, if he wanted to educate himself about open source he would do it already, you'd have to be a complete idiot to say the things he's saying
<FluxD> or eikipedia it :)
<DARKGuy> Lol :p
<Sikon> Kick that troll already
<Rainarrow> ...and also en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communist
<Kevin`> I doubt he's actually interested in any information, just a troll
<FluxD> wikipedia*
<guest> Yeah he got on my nerves already
<isdn-noob> Evening all
<Sikon> seriously, ranting about Linux being communism on a Linux channel isn't the wisest thing to do
<DARKGuy> Evenin'
<DARKGuy> Uh
<DARKGuy> Maybe he's kamikaze
<isdn-noob> Anybody here played with gnome-ppp much?
<Jergenson997> It is the best place to spread the Word
<guest> Does that happen a lt in here? it's my first day, that kinda crap drives me nuts
<guest> lt- lot
<VigoFuse> FSF, GPL,GNU, Creative Commons, rms, read and learn.
<Rainarrow> Oh hi everyone, could I find a complete FOSS version of Windows Vista?
<Jergenson997> Among the non believes, you must fight them wherever they are
* Kassah gets in not seeing Jergenson997 saying anything... just seeing the lines of response
<Kevin`> Jergenson997 and join the republican party, sig heil! ;p
<DARKGuy> Lol Rainarrow
<Kevin`> rms is probably a communist, heh :D
<guest> Alright this is a support forum, you're at the wrong place jergenson, if you want to spread your ideas go to a political channel, this is not the place
<VigoFuse> It actually is
<barata> anybody uses amarok?
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, he is actually three communists
<Jergenson997> Is it possible to view porn in linux?
<Kevin`> Jergenson997 yes, it is
<guest> Can we kick him out seriously, he's just looking for trouble
<VigoFuse> But when run in gNewSence is gives an Aseop
<Rainarrow> Jergenson997, u will have to install a Internet protocol called PPP
<barata> only monkey porn is playable in Linux
<Rainarrow> Jergenson997, PPP = Porn Preview Protocol
<Jergenson997> So monkey porn is open source?
<Kevin`> linux is perfectly capable of using non-opensource content
<Kevin`> wherever did you get that idea
<FluxD> actually there is a FOSS vista .... http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=514575&st=0
<Rainarrow> ......
<FluxD> lamest idea ever though
<LaserLine> F-Spot keeps hanging on me whenever I try to import a picture... what can do?
<felixfoertsch> Good Morning!
<thill2708> if I wantd to remote login into gnome from kde, is there anything special I should know about?
<runes> still need help with 6.10 server cd installation
<felixfoertsch> I have a problem with the gnome-panel. Everytime it crashes directly after starting it.
<felixfoertsch> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5472/
<Jergenson997> What is the worst thing about Linux? (or maybe a top 10 list if there are many things)
<Kevin`> Jergenson997 imo, the worst thing is the proprietary software and drivers for it
<mjr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<Kevin`> could very well kill it
<mjr> Jergenson997 could do with some kicking...
<Amaranth> mjr: ?
<Rainarrow> faint ubotu..
<Amaranth> Jergenson997: Take it somewhere else, please.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
(Rainarrow/#ubuntu) elkbuntu, ok I see, sorry
(guest/#ubuntu) Jergenson, this is a support community you idiot, if you need help setting up ubuntu stay, if not make like a tree and get the hell out
(guest/#ubuntu) I asked nicely
(felixfoertsch/#ubuntu) Could anyone please help me?
<AlbinoRhino> gruess dich grummel_
(dmnd/#ubuntu) felixfoertsch: just ask
(felixfoertsch/#ubuntu) I have a problem with the gnome-panel. Everytime it crashes directly after starting it. http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5472/
<vitor> How do I install a theme with KDM?
<Jeff_> Can anyone help me get ethernet working, using an nForce 4 board and my fresh 6.10 install?  Link light won't light.
<ijacek> you need theme manager...
<ijacek> maybe :D
<runes> is anyone here running 6.10 server??
<dibblego> can I burn a .iso file to a dvd with the command line?
<LaserLine> runes: I'm about to install it... heh
<runes> LaserLine, did you see an option at boot for LAMP?
<Rainarrow> dibblego, you could, try cdrecord
<dibblego> Rainarrow, just found it, thanks
<runes> LaserLine, I'm right in the middle of partitioning hd0 but I did not see an option for Lamp at boot time
<LaserLine> runes: haven't setup the computer yet... I have a Sun Ultra 20 that I'm going to install it on, but I'm about to burn the cd right now
<v4m21> guys, ubuntu totem-gstreamer is not handling dvd menus correctly , any solution for this ?
<AlbinoRhino> Does anyone use a wireless card from a cellular provider?
<runes> LaserLine, let me know..I went to the ubuntu site for the install manual...the htlm file says there is the option at boot time but I did not see one
<Kevin`> AlbinoRhino i'd like to get one of those, but the service is a bit expensive
<Kevin`> AlbinoRhino most appear as a serial device, which acts as a modem
<AlbinoRhino> I have the service but cant get it to run in ubuntu
<napslap> AlbinoRhino you mean umst cards
<Rainarrow> AlbinoRhino, I guess it's just like installing a PCMCIA modem?
<AlbinoRhino> It is a 3g card
<AlbinoRhino> yeah it is pcmcia
<napslap> From which provider
<AlbinoRhino> Cingular
<VigoFuse> runes: LAMP?
<Kevin`> it's probably cardbus, not pcmcia
<AlbinoRhino> it is a Sierra 850
<AlbinoRhino> it i pcmcia
<DARKGuy> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<DARKGuy> Oh yay
<napslap> dont know that one I had one from t mobile didnt work
<Kevin`> AlbinoRhino are you sure it's not cardbus? most pc cards made today aren't pcmcia
<ijacek> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ijacek> !AIXGL
<runes> LaserLine, ok figured it out...when you select the first option to install the server, it will install the base loading the drivers etc for hardware after the partitioning and format it will install base then gives two options 1) dns 2) lamp  (you can select both)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AIXGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlbinoRhino> It is an external Aircard that you slide into the pcmcia slot
<runes>  LAMP =Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<AlbinoRhino> I have the newest firmware and drivers
<Kevin`> AlbinoRhino http://mycusthelp.com/sierrawireless/supportkbitem.asp?sSessionID=&Inc=4703&sFilA=FAQ%20Category&sFilB=Products&sFilC=&FA=19&FB=26&FC=-1
<napslap> Did you try dmesg
<VigoFuse> Thank you
<AlbinoRhino> dmesg?
<runes> welcome VigoFuse
<LaserLine> runes: oh thanks for the info
<LaserLine> runes: good to know
<Kevin`> AlbinoRhino that is a guide to getting your card working in linux, from the manufacturer apparently
<runes> np LaserLine  I think I'll have to update some info on the server section
<abes> where can i find a log of the boot-up? I saw some "could not find" type of errors flashing during startup but i didnt get what they say!?
<VigoFuse> That package can be installed after the install of Ubuntu by useing the Synaptik Package Manager. I think
<AlbinoRhino> I tried that Kevin` but I am unsure as to if I put the code in the right spot in /etc/pcmcia/config
<napslap> go one a konsol and type dmesg this will tell you what is in your computer take out hte card type dmesg and than put the card back in Type dmesg again and you will know what jkind off card it is
<brice> Hello. I come here because i found no help on ubuntu-fr
<Rainarrow> What's the numbers like [17179595.04621]  in the booting messages?
<AlbinoRhino> it is recognized by the device mangler
<brice> I've got a probleme with sound. it appears disappear
<napslap> chipset
<brice> when i lauch alsamixer i have : alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<abes> So... anyone has an idea as of where the logs from the booting are?
<AlbinoRhino> ok I will try it
<AlbinoRhino> bbiab
<Kevin`> Rainarrow timestamp
<brice> lspci | grep Audio --> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Xteven> hello, does anyone know if I ubuntu multimedia center can be used as a live cd, or does it nened to be installed ?
<LaserLine> abes: sudo dmesg
<ijacek> i need use sata discs :)
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, what does it mean? It's the same everytime the system boots
<Kevin`> Rainarrow I think it's just seconds
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, but "17179595" second is a lot! maybe it's ms or something?
<Kevin`> Rainarrow it's odd that it would be exactly the same on every boot
<presto> hello all
<napslap> I got a problem with Amarok
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, well, maybe not that exactly, but it's similar everytime. I guessed it may be the UNIX format of time, but it won't fit
<Rainarrow> Hi presto
<presto> anyone here use a ds usb wifi thing
<Xteven> has anyone tried installing mythtv on an ubuntu livecd ?
<presto> hello rainarrow
<Kevin`> Rainarrow do me a favor and look at the source for the printk/timestamp generating function and tell me what it is :)
<Rainarrow> presto, what's a ds usb wifi?
<Rainarrow> presto, you meant a Nintendo DS?
<doms> hi
<doms> people
<ijacek> hi
<Kevin`> hi doms
<presto> it allows my nintendo ds to get online thru wifi
<doms> i have a problem about my nvidia
<doms> glxinfo
<Kevin`> presto if it's usb stick it into a computer and look at the ids
<presto> my pc connections is cable
<doms> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<doms> d
<doms> hi
<presto> id's??
<turbopc2> Kevin`: I tried everything with those stupid libdvdcss! no luck... totem still tells me that they are not there :S
<doms> anybody can help this
<Kevin`> presto lsusb -vv or whatever
<VigoFuse> Packages and whatever cannot be installed on the LiveCD, Maybe they can, but they are not saved in next sesion.
<doms> hi
<Kevin`> turbopc2 i have little experience with this problem in ubuntu
<doms> guys anybody can entertain my problem
<presto> not following kevin, sorry
<dheeraj_k> !wvdial
<ubotu> wvdial: PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.56-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 86 kB, installed size 264 kB
<doms> nvidia missing
<doms> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<doms> d
<Kevin`> presto well you wanted to figure out what the usb wireless adapter is, yes?
<VigoFuse> dang, I need sleep, good-whatever wherever whoever
<presto> i actually know what it is im just trying to gewt it to work
<emperorsquirrels> Hey, can anyone help me with a wireless device? :S
<presto> when i bought it i used windows and the software was for windows
<Kevin`> presto what is it?
<presto> mind if i give you a link?
<Kevin`> that's fine
<desaparecido> I have got some problems with firefox on Ubuntu Edgy AmD64
<tonyyarusso> How can I run a command as my normal user on boot (at the very end of the sequence) without logging in?
<DARKGuy> sudo?
<Kevin`> su or sudo
<desaparecido> Anybody knows possible solutions?
<presto> http://store.nintendo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?currency=USD&storeId=10001&jspStoreDir=NOASTORE&productId=95704&categoryId=11157&langId=-1&catalogId=10001&ddkey=SetCurrencyPreference
<presto> there is a link let me know if that works
<Kevin`> that doesn't have any useful info about what it is
<tonyyarusso> DARKGuy, Kevin`:...I think you may have misread my question?
<emperorsquirrels> I need help installing wireless drivers, if anyone knows anything about it.
<emperorsquirrels> Ndiswrapper crap..
<Kevin`> tonyyarusso no, I did not, man sy
<Kevin`> man su*
<DiLupo> Kevin'> You know if it works on AMD64?
<runes> What do you type for apt-get if you just want gnome working
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels what chipset
<DARKGuy> tonyyarusso: Nope, sudo and su are able to run a root command without logging in (however it'll ask for the password if you don't configure sudo specially and that's something I don't know how to do :P)
<doms> nvidia  driver  for my glx
<doms> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<DARKGuy> tonyyarusso: I mean, with your normal user.
<doms> anybody can help
<Kevin`> su can run a command as a user also, as root
<emperorsquirrels> Well, it's got Ralink chipset. 2570.
<Kevin`> without asking for a password
<Rainarrow> runes, gnome
<tonyyarusso> DARKGuy: I don't want to run a root command.
<tonyyarusso> Kevin`: Where would I put it to have it run?
<runes> Rainarrow, that's just too easy LOL thx
<nal209> hello
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels http://sourceforge.net/projects/rt2400
<nal209> i am runing ubuntu, i desperately need to find a way for ubuntu to recognise my nokia 3220 phone thru ca-42 usb cable
<Kevin`> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Kevin`> or that, more appropriately, I suppose
<presto> here we go kevin a wiki article giving some technical info on it
<presto> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Wi-Fi_Connection
<presto> scroll down a bit for info on the usb device
<Rainarrow> Hi Kevin`
<Rainarrow> Kevin`, I've been googling about UNIX timestamps
<efrerich> After updating 6.06 to 6.10 I get "cyrus/notify[6367] : incorrect version of Berkeley db: compiled against 4.3.29, linked against 4.4.20" What should I do?
<Kevin`> presto that doesn't seem to have much useful info either
<Kevin`> oh wait, there it is
<Kevin`> it says it's an ralink card
<Kevin`> presto could you check lsusb to see if it gives a more specific device version then "ralink"?
<runes> dselect
<runes> oops
<presto> lsusb?
<presto> forgive me if i should know that
<Kevin`> presto yes
<Kevin`> it's a command
<Kevin`> it lists usb devices
<presto> im still new to this
<presto> where is that?
<nal209> i am runing ubuntu, i desperately need to find a way for ubuntu to recognise my nokia 3220 phone thru ca-42 usb cable
<presto> neverming i got it
<b03nto> i get this "[4299103.226000]  evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0" in my kern.log, whats that mean ?
<Kevin`> hm it looks like the only usb products ralink has are rt2500usb and rt2501usb
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin, I get an error source installing the drivers you gave me.
<presto> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Wi-Fi_USB_Connector
<Kevin`> http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.8.0.tar.gz - which might be this driver
<emperorsquirrels> cp: cannot create regular file `/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/extra/rt61.ko': Permission denied
<presto> here is a bit more info
<presto> and i dont see any ralink
<nal209> anyone?
<Kevin`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Wi-Fi_Connection
<Rainarrow> emperorsquirrels, seems you need to sudo
<Kevin`> it's on that page
<Kevin`> "The USB connector is based on a Ralink chipset."
<Kevin`> and the page your on says it's rt2500
<nal209> i tried 'sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0421 product=0x0802' in prompt
<Kevin`> The USB Connector uses the relatively outdated Ralink RT2500 Chipset and can function as a standard wire
<doms> hi
<nal209> but when i type 'wvdialconf create' it still is unable to detect anything
<presto> exactly
<stork> how come if i have this line in /etc/fstab: `//192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXX,user,auto,rw,noexec 0 0` i can't log into ubuntu.. it says 'unable to initialize HAL!' . i can't log into ubuntu.. i need to comment it out of /etc/fstab and reboot. why is this?
<Kevin`> presto so get to it!
<emperorsquirrels> Rainarrow, just figured it out =\
<Kevin`> presto drivers are on the ralink site, or on sourceforge
<Kevin`> hmm
<Kevin`> how much is that usb adapter?
<Kevin`> I might get one
<juyi> mmm
<presto> do you think those drivers will work??
<Kevin`> I don't see why not
<emperorsquirrels> I don't understand how to use drivers that have been installed through a source.
<presto> 30 bucks
<Kevin`> reasonable
<presto> mariokart online
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels was it installed?
<emperorsquirrels> It looks like it.
<Kangoo> hjeuu sorry
<nal209> someone pls help
<Lukian> What is at-spi-registryd and can I disable it? (It's somehow managed to use 252MB RAM)
<Kangoo> I have an issue
<Kevin`> interesting that you and presto are both doing the same thing
<presto> we are
<emperorsquirrels> Hah.
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels modprobe rt2500 or whatever the name of the driver is
<Kangoo> my menu accidently disappeared in xhat
<Kangoo> xchat
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels yours is pci though, right?
<emperorsquirrels> No, USB.
<Kangoo> how to display it again ?
<Kevin`> Oh
<Kevin`> well ok then
<emperorsquirrels> I bought a USB because apparently ralink drivers are easier to install =\
<Kevin`> you got the usb driver though yes?
<emperorsquirrels> I got the one from my Belkin disc, but it doesn't seem to work.
<nal209> Kevin` any idea about my problem?
<presto> should i open it with the archive manager
<emperorsquirrels> I also have that source-install you linked me to.
<stork> how come if i have this line in /etc/fstab: `//192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXX,user,auto,rw,noexec 0 0` i can't log into ubuntu.. it says 'unable to initialize HAL!' when i try and log in, and the rest of gdm doesn't load... i can't log into ubuntu at all.. i need to comment it out of /etc/fstab and reboot. is the string malformed? it works if i do `sudo mount -a` and mount manually..
<we2by> guys, does firefox has a feature to cache all my bookmarks?
<we2by> the webpages itself
<Kangoo> ok I have corrected my problem
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels I probably linked you to the pci one if you didn't specify
<emperorsquirrels> Oh.
<Kevin`> yours was 257something? what again?
<emperorsquirrels> I read that the ralink driver I need is 2570.
<unfun> !Inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<AlbinoRhino> you can set firfox to store your bookmarks on a server so you can access them from any computer we2by
<unfun> !juk
<ubotu> juk: music organizer and player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 764 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<we2by> AlbinoRhino, awsome! how?
<Rainarrow> !?
<AlbinoRhino> hold on
<nal209> i am runing ubuntu, i desperately need to find a way for ubuntu to recognise my nokia 3220 phone thru ca-42 usb cable
<leafw> any clue on how to enable multisession for the nautilus-cd-burner? Can't see such option in the gconf-editor
<Rainarrow> Is ubotu a bot?
<leafw> Rainarrow : yes.
<InvisiblePinkUni> nal209: doesn't it "auto-recognize" ?
<Rainarrow> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<v4m21> when playing dvds, totem-gstreamer is not properly handling dvd menus, any fix for this ?
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6.tar.gz perhaps?
<Rainarrow> Well, I see
<Rainarrow> leafw, why don't you try to invoke cdrecord directly?
<leafw> Rainarrow : the ?dm means kdm or gdm for KDE or Gnome respectively.
<leafw> Rainarrow : well, ease of use!
<usound> hi, does anybody know in what package I can find sdl-config. I am on Ubuntu, and am trying to complie an sdl program, but it can't find sdl-config. I have libsdl1.2debian installed though, so I'm not sure what to do.
<leafw> I'm trying to find out where is the actual command taht gnome calls, so that I can add the option for multisession
<AlbinoRhino> we2by : https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/14/
<Kevin`> it seems your having 'ease of use' problems by not invoking it directly
<Kevin`> I just open an xterm and use cdrecord
<Kevin`> easy and fast
<Rainarrow> leafw, I use k3b and fount it's nice
<leafw> Kevin` : indeed, but maybe it can be fixed.
<leafw> Rainarrow : I use k3b as well, just fiddling
<leafw> Kevin` : cdrecord from an xterm, well, I do that when all files to record are in the same folder, otherwise ... no.
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` this is where I have problems - I've never been able to successfully get source installs to work.
<Pensa`MIA> the freenode network seems to be the victim of a lot of attacks :s
<emperorsquirrels> install -m 755 -o 0 -g 0 -d /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/extra
<emperorsquirrels> install -m 644 -o 0 -g 0 rt73.o /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/extra
<emperorsquirrels> install: cannot stat `rt73.o': No such file or directory
<emperorsquirrels> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels was there an error earlier?
<Kevin`> when you did make
<BlackHawk> moin
<we2by> AlbinoRhino, it is a nice addons. but Im looking for a addon that cache webpages when it's not available on the net or removed by the site owner. and I still can see the page
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` I got a big list of warnings and errors, yes.
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels like what
<fyrestrtr> what tha **** is up with the security repos, can't download a valid key for the past three days.
<Kevin`> what's the first error
<AlbinoRhino> oh well jsut right click and save them
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` it scrolled too far, I can't scroll up to the first one.
<emperorsquirrels> Here's some anyway: rtmp_main.c:323: error: struct _RTMP_ADAPTER has no member named PortCfg
<emperorsquirrels> rtmp_main.c:323: error: struct _RTMP_ADAPTER has no member named PortCfg
<emperorsquirrels> rtmp_main.c:325: error: struct _RTMP_ADAPTER has no member named PortCfg
<emperorsquirrels> rtmp_main.c:325: error: struct _RTMP_ADAPTER has no member named PortCfg
<emperorsquirrels> rtmp_main.c:325: error: struct _RTMP_ADAPTER has no member named PortCfg
<emperorsquirrels> rtmp_main.c:326: error: struct _RTMP_ADAPTER has no member named PortCfg
<emperorsquirrels> rtmp_main.c:330: error: struct _RTMP_ADAPTER has no member named ExtraInfo
<emperorsquirrels> rtmp_main.c:336: error: struct _RTMP_ADAPTER has no member named ExtraInfo
<emperorsquirrels> rtmp_main.c:348: error: struct _RTMP_ADAPTER has no member named Mlme
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels the first one is more important
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin | emperorsquirrels
<ubotu> emperorsquirrels: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DARKGuy> www.pastebin.ca is, too
<DARKGuy>  :P
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels make 2>somefile
<Kevin`> if that doesn't work do make >somefile
<presto> wow kevin i had to reboot
<lsproc> Can anybody reccomend me a PCI wireless card, that just needs plugging in and off I go?
<Kevin`> lsproc anything atheros based is pretty good
<presto> ok now what
<Kevin`> which is most a+b+g cards on the market
<Kevin`> although intel has one now too
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` I did 'sudo make 2>somefile' what do I do now; I don't understand what it just reported.
<Kevin`> paste the contents of somefile
<lsproc> Kevin`: Does the ath or whater module need any extra config like the bcm one?
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` cc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.18-3/include -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -DMODULE -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux-2.4.18-3/include/linux/modversions.h -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs   -c -o rtmp_main.o rtmp_main.c
<Kevin`> lsproc like what?
<Kevin`> what extra config does the bcm one need
<lsproc> kevin`: The bcm driver needs you to rip the firmware out of the driver
<b03nto> i get this "[4299103.226000]  evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0" in my kern.log, whats that mean ?
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels what's the error message
<Kevin`> lsproc you don't need to do that
<lsproc> Kevin`: on the bcm or ath?
<Kevin`> ath
<lsproc> ok
<b03nto> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<lsproc> hmm, what did madwifi do again?
<Kozerisz> hello guys, help me please, i can't found where's a HDD  partitions with NTFS, it's my live cd ubuntu
<Rainarrow> !ubotu
<Kevin`> lsproc madwifi is the driver.
<Kozerisz> and i need found theese p[artitions and copy some files
<Kevin`> for atheros cards
<Rainarrow> Kozerisz, u need to mount them manually
<Kozerisz> oh i pm you
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` I'm confused, I don't know how to get the first error message.
<doms> hi
<doms> hi all
<doms> anybody can help me
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels the first like that looks like an error
<Kevin`> in somefile
<v4m21> doms: what is ur problem ?
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` the terminal fills up too much, I can't scroll up to the first error...
<lsproc> Kevin`: So if I got one of those and whipped it in, i just set the ap in the network config tool and im off?
<Kevin`> lsproc I think ubuntu includes an atheros driver, so yes
<fulhack> Heya guys. I'm gettin a bit rusty.. How can I allow any user to read & write to a mounted device? (gmailfs) I figured setting "users" in fstab would do?
<Jbirk> is there a command that can backup my linux system?
<lsproc> Kevin`: Ok, thanks :)
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels which is why you directed it to a file
<hipitihop> Can someone please tell me if EasyUbutnu is supported for Edgy ?
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` Okay, tell me exactly what that 'sudo make 2>somefile' command did.
<Kevin`> it redirected the 'error' file descriptor to the file somefile
<ago> hi
<turbopc> WHY is Ubuntu so userUNfriendly!?!?!? I am trying to run a fu***ng DVD for the past 4h following all 918232 manuals online and no stupid player plays it! This is just insane!? Is there anyone competent here to give me any hints on that?????
<ago> cannot compile orinoco-usb on edgy, any idea?
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` I'm not seeing a somefile...
<Kevin`> turbopc not with the ubunti distro, I can't
<doms> hi
<v4m21> turbopc: try xine
<v4m21> turbopc: or try totem-xine.
<turbopc> v4m21: u really think i didnt try it yet? (applies to both)
<mamzers555> !dcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doms> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<doms> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<doms> X
<Jbirk> turbopc
<turbopc> Jbirk
<unfun> turbo: You can't play dvd's?
<Jbirk> Just install the necessary codes
<nal209> pls help me with ca-42 cable connection for linux - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=492539 is the closest thing l have found but even this method does not work
<Jbirk> I have Ubuntu 6.06.1 Dapper
<Jbirk> and it works fine
<turbopc> Jbirk: come on man! u think I didnt istall the codecs? thats the first think i did....
<Jbirk> how about this
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` a search found the file, I don't know why I didn't see it.
<turbopc> unfun: yeah I cant... and its really unfun ;)
<Jbirk> apt-get install vlc
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` First error: http://www.slax.org/modules.php?category=drivers&id=1743&name=RaLink+RT2570USB+Enhanced+Driver
<unfun> try vlc
<turbopc> Jbirk: vlc is crap... i have it anyways....
<presto> hey kevin i seem to have got the driver from the link you posted
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` Whoops one sec
<Zaggynl> vlc is not crap
<v4m21> doms: or u can apt-get vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` cc1: error: /usr/src/linux-2.4.18-3/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory
<turbopc> Zaggynl: for dvds (with menus)... hmmm I prefer other players....
<unfun> turbo: have you tied mplayer?
<Zaggynl> turbopc, true that, which ones do you use?
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels do you have the kernel source/headers installed?
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` How would I find out if I do?
<doms> vlc?
<Kevin`> someone else will tell you :)
<doms> what for i use vlc?
<Kevin`> I install my kernels from source..
<unfun> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<turbopc> Zaggynl: I have MPlayer, Totem, Xine, Gxine, Totem-Xine... etc
<v4m21> doms: to play anything
<turbopc> Zaggynl: nothing plays DVDs!!!!
<emperorsquirrels> Okay, so how do I find out if I have the kernel source/headers installed? Anyone?
<turbopc> This is radiculous!
<doms> i want to instal xgl ang beryl in my edgy
<doms> but nvidia doesnt work
<Kevin`> I wonder..
<Kevin`> !kernel headers
<doms> glx missing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kevin`> :(
<turbopc> Zaggynl: I am ready to install XP on this pc and have the problem solved....
<doms> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Rainarrow> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<hipitihop> Does anyone know if EasyUbuntu works on Edgy ?
<Seveas> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Lukian> doms: apt-get install nvidia-glx ? :p
<doms> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<v4m21> hey turobpc: just execute the command that I am about to give.
<Zaggynl> turbopc, hmm lemme fetch a DVD and see what works best
<unfun> turbo, relax
<Jbirk> Did you install  libdvdcss2?
<v4m21> apt-get vlc  vlc-plugin-esd
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` Assuming that I have them installed, what would be the next step?
<doms> yes i install b4 nvidia-glx my ubuntu edgy but when i restart the display manager no gui occur
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels to type make
<doms> yes i install b4 nvidia-glx my ubuntu edgy but when i restart the display manager no gui occur
<b03nto> emperorsquirrels: u can see them at /usr/src i guess
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels the error suggests you don't have them
<turbopc> Jbirk: obviously... did you read my first sentence? I did everything that there is available online... so i would assume that libdvdcss was one of the steps somewhere there ;]  lol
<Zaggynl> turbopc, hmm totem just plays this dvd fine
<unfun> To read video files, Totem uses the Gstreamer framework. To play some video formats, you may need to add further codec suppor
<stork> how come if i have this line in /etc/fstab: `//192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXX,user,auto,rw,noexec 0 0` i can't log into ubuntu.. it says 'unable to initialize HAL!' when i try and log in, and the rest of gdm doesn't load... i can't log into ubuntu at all.. i need to comment it out of /etc/fstab and reboot. is the string malformed? it works if i do `sudo mount -a` and mount manually..
<Jbirk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Jbirk> Honestly, just go through that
<turbopc> Zaggynl: the problem with totem is that it gives me the error saying: "Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" or something similar... the only thing is that i have libdvdcss which i reinstalled/updated 12309 times!
<Zaggynl> That
<turbopc> Jbirk: for the 6th time? i think im fine....
<sciortlu> bye guys ... have a nice day :-)
<Zaggynl> 's odd :(
<Zaggynl> bb sciortlu
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` Okay, under /usr/src I have some linux-headers folders.
<b03nto> turbopc: maybe your dvd disk is ugly, i got the same massage with ugly dvd
<redmonkey> hi
<Kevin`> does usr/src/linux-2.4.18-3/include exist?
<Seveas> Kevin`, not on ubuntu, ubuntu does not support 2.4 series kernels
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` No, it's 2.6.17-10
<Jbirk> You know what I bet it is
<Jbirk> Region
<Lukian> doms: what occurs instead of a gui?
<Jbirk> Do you have your drive's region set?
<turbopc> b03nto: but it plays just fine on another PC
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels what kernel version are you using
<Jbirk> Honestly, setup your drives region then install all the stuff on the restricted Formats page
<Jbirk> and install vlc
<Jbirk> then open VLC
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels uname -r
<Seveas> Jbirk, don't waste your time, he clearly doesn't really want to be helped ;)
<Jbirk> File Open Disc
<b03nto> turbopc: yeah my ugly dvd work fine in my dvd player, but not in ubuntu too..
<Jbirk> dvd:///dev/hdc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+t]  by Amaranth
<Jbirk> and it will open the dvd assuming it is secondary msater
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Amaranth, +t?
<redmonkey> is there an easy way to install xgl/aiglx on edgy eft? and is there a way to install it without adding extra repositories?
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` 2.6.17-10-generic
<Seveas> was tat not set?!?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Seveas: it's not set _anywhere_
* mode/#ubuntu [+zf #ubuntu-unregged]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> wtf
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels ls -ld /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<Amaranth> Seveas: all bans are gone, topics were gone, modes are gone, etc
<Seveas> freenode suckage :/
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` And?
<Jbirk> I don't know what the problem is.
<Kevin`> show the result
<Jbirk> I play DVDs all the time with ubuntu
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 2006-11-11 12:20 /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<Jbirk> I love VLC
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels I wonder why it's trying to go to /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-3
<Jbirk> The only thing I have to do that is unusual is select deinterlace>blend
<Kevin`> emperorsquirrels is there a /usr/src/linux symlink?
<Jbirk> and the picture looks better
<emperorsquirrels> Kevin` I only have two folders in /urs/src - and neither is linux symlink.
<emperorsquirrels> usr*
<Spee_Der> Good morning
<presto> hey kevin got a sec
<Kevin`> yes
<aribo> hey can someone help me
<aribo> can anyone tell me how to manually load the snd-atiixp driver
<Rainarrow> how to list all the daemons running?
<presto> i followed the driver link and i believe installed the driver now what
<Spee_Der> !snd-atiixp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd-atiixp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kevin`> presto load it
<presto> i had to reboot so im not sure
<Kevin`> why did you reboot
<Kevin`> actually you could probably just insert the usb device if it's installed
<unfu1> !vcl
<unfu1> !vlc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<presto> when i finished downloading thru archive manager the pc froze
<b03nto> aribo: modprobe
<Jbirk> where are the package archives stored?
<desaparecido> I have got some problems with firefox on Ubuntu Edgy AmD64
<presto> what was the usb command again
<soundray> Jbirk: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<desaparecido> Anybody knows possible solutions?
<Kevin`> desaparecido you didn't give any problems to give solutions to
<unfu1> how do you get vlc throuh terminal typo?
<Jbirk> Soundray, is it safe to delete them?
<Kevin`> presto look in the readme included with the driver for the module name
<presto> ok
<Kevin`> it would have showed it when you installed it, but I doubt you were looking for it :)
<desaparecido> Kevin`, firefox crashes
<Jbirk> how do I clean them up?
<Spee_Der> unfu1: To install it via terminel 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<soundray> Jbirk: 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<Jbirk> okay
<turbopc> what does it normally mean that after running make all u get is a bunch of errors?
<desaparecido> Kevin`, it is unstable, flash plugin doesn't work
<Jbirk> will that break anything, soundray?
<turbopc> for example:
<turbopc> dvd_udf.c:767: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strcpy
<turbopc> dvd_udf.c:768: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strcat
<turbopc> dvd_udf.c:769: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
<soundray> Jbirk: no
<Jbirk> thanks
<stork> how come if i have this line in /etc/fstab: `//192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXX,user,auto,rw,noexec 0 0` i can't log into ubuntu.. it says 'unable to initialize HAL!' when i try and log in, and the rest of gdm doesn't load... i can't log into ubuntu at all.. i need to comment it out of /etc/fstab and reboot. is the string malformed? it works if i do `sudo mount -a` and mount manually..
<Lattyware> Trying to run a program under wine, installs ok, but I get this when I try to run: fixme:mscoree:_CorExeMain Directly running .NET applications not supported.
<Jbirk> good bye
<efrerich> After updating ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 I get "cyrus/notify[6367] : incorrect version of Berkeley db: compiled against 4.3.29, linked against 4.4.20" What should I do?
<soundray> desaparecido: install firefox32: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<turbopc> why does solving of one problem always needs to lead to another problem and another and another so by the end you forget your first problem....?
<naught101> because you're a pessimist?
<presto> here is the module mane RT2500USB
<presto> name
<unfu1> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kevin`> so modprobe rt2500usb
<soundray> turbopc: it's part of the universe's scheme to keep you mentally agile
<presto> i dont follow?
<Kevin`> type that
<soundray> Kevin`: no sudo?
<presto> in the terminal correct?
<Kevin`> I assumed he was working as root as needed.
<Kevin`> yes, sudo then
<turbopc> naught101: no... seriously... its always like that... i tried to fix the dvd - somebody suggest to check the region so i download the region program... not it doesnt compile... so i need to try to figure that out... (probably need to download another program), etc, etc
<presto> me or someone else
<LinuxHelp> How can I avoid this dmesg when umounting a cifs share: "CIFS VFS close with pending writes." I've tried the "sync" command but that doesnt work. I've tried sync and "mount -o remount,ro" and then only a umount (all with little sleep 15's in between) but still I get the dmesg.
<Kevin`> you
<nati> hi
<unfu1> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<desaparecido> soundray, TNX I'll try.
<presto> ok so i put in terminal sudo modprobe rt2500usb
<Kevin`> erm, it looks like the modules name is rt2570
<Kevin`> I compiled it myself to see
<nati> hi
<Kevin`>   LD [M]   /root/dl/RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.8.0/rt2570.ko
<tommie> didn't know bluetooth synchronisation worked that good edgy
<nati> is there anyone who can help mi?
<Kevin`> so
<soundray> tommie: what are you syncing with?
<Kevin`> sudo modprobe rt2570
<DARKGuy> nati: ask your question :P
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tommie> sony ericsson k750i
<presto> type that
<presto> then
<soundray> tommie: cool
<nati> i have 2 hd 1 with xp and one with ubuntu
<tommie> yeah indeed
<nati> how can i do to use the xp one?
<Kevin`> presto yes.
<turbopc> i am trying to install region from here: http://linvdr.org/projects/regionset/ - i unpacked the tar.gz, and Im trying to run make... no success - any ideas?
<soundray> nati: do you see a grub menu when you boot?
<nati> yes soundray
<DARKGuy> oh, hey soundray! just wanted to say thanks for the modeline stuff you helped me with yesterday :)
<alecjw> is there a list of working network cards anywhere?
<soundray> nati: that should normally have an entry for Win XP
<nati> i can see xp hd but i cant use it
<soundray> DARKGuy: did it work in the end?
<presto> ok it asked for password i gave it and i guess it worked
<DARKGuy> soundray: Yup! I had to tweak it a bit, but it worked forcing the 1024x768 mode in the xorg.conf directly ^^
<Kevin`> presto and the device is connected, yes?
<nati> I would like to use xp hard disk using ubuntu.......
<nati> is it possible?
<tommie> had to install bluez-passkey-gnome and iniate pairing from the k750i
<Kevin`> just read data from it, or boot it, or what
<presto> yes
<Kevin`> presto iwconfig
<soundray> DARKGuy: well done. I remember a time when you had to write a modeline everytime you wanted to use a CRT's full capability...
<tommie> and gnome-bluetooth (not for syncing however, but for sending mp3)
<soundray> nati: there are instructions for that on the wiki:
<DARKGuy> soundray: Man o.o; that must have been hell x_x
<soundray> !ntfs | nati
<ubotu> nati: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<presto> lo        no wireless extensions.
<presto> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<presto> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<Kevin`> presto dmesg, see what happened
<soundray> DARKGuy: it was great fun, especially when your carefully crafted modeline worked in the end ;)
<Kevin`> there's a way to force it to bind the device to that particular driver, but I forget how, and it shouldn't be needed usually
<DARKGuy> soundray: Heh, just like now xD feels great :P
<presto> wow alot of info
<nati> thank for helping me
<presto> what am i looking for?
<tommie> and then follow this guide to sync with evolution: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242932
<Kevin`> presto related information
<nati> anyone is able to configure usb audio device on ubuntu?
<asqueella> hi, I'm planning to reinstall windows, which will probably overwrite the boot loader. I'd like to restore it after the installation. I don't have a floppy drive, ubuntu installation CD, or blank CDs (only blank DVD discs). Any suggestions on how I can restore the boot loader later?
<tommie> bye bye windows!
<soundray> nati: most usb audio cards work "out of the box"
<Kevin`> asqueella it's probably possible to write it from windows, using some windows version of the dd program
<presto> im lost?
<Kevin`> only write the first 446 bytes of the hard drive
<Kevin`> which you backed up from before you installed windows
<asqueella> oh, nice idea
<soundray> presto: if you get any output from 'lsmod | grep rt2500usb' then it will have loaded the module all right.
<Kevin`> someone tell presto how to bind a usb device to a particular driver
<dmnd> what can i best use to playback dvd's?
<lostinc> can anyone tell me how to get the desktop bar at the bottom of this screen shot? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=45987
<Kevin`> or grep rt2570
<nati> in fact mine don't function. is there any driver
<nati> ?
<presto> i did the dmesg and it gave me a ton of info
<nati> mine are pcphoneline
<asqueella> Kevin`: thanks, I'll try that
<soundray> nati: have you chosen the device via System-Preferences-Sound?
<presto> want me to type "grep rt2570"
<Kevin`> presto do what soundray said, only do it with both that and rt2570 (do it twice, try both)
<soundray> presto: yes, whatever the name of the module was in the end
<nati> where is soundray?
<soundray> nati: third menu from the top left
<nati> done soundray
<mirak> I am having a problem making a work a usb to rs232 converter. when I do a setserial /dev/ttyUSB0  on it I got the error : Cannot get serial info: Invalid argument
<ubuntu_> hi
<presto> ok soundray what do i need to do
<Kevin`> I think setserial is used for low level serial stuff
<nati> but when i use skype i see usb audio but i cant use it sound
<ubuntu_> is here anybody from Czech Republic?
<Kevin`> like not applicable to usb
<Andypat10> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<presto> sorry im a bit slow guys alot of this is real new to me
<Kevin`> # setserial /dev/ttyUSB0
<Kevin`> bash: setserial: command not found
<Kevin`> meh, I suppose that shows you how necessary the setserial command is
<Kevin`> as my usb-serial adapter works just fine..
<ubuntu_> jenda: cau :-)
<soundray> !cz | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<ubuntu_> ahoj
<presto> anymore ideas
<soundray> presto: what is the output from 'lsmod | grep rt2570'?
<Kevin`> presto sure, follow the suggestions we've gave you =p
<ubuntu_> info
<Jeeves_Moss> all: good morning all
<presto> here you go soundray rt2570                195648  0
<presto> usbcore               134912  5 rt2570,usblp,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<Kevin`> that looks like the output of lsmod
<Kevin`> not from dmesg
<soundray> presto: your module is loaded. You can now configure your wireless via System-Administration-Networking.
<Kevin`> soundray it's not shown in iwconfig
<ubd> hello, how will i check if graphic driver is installed, there was a program for fps benchmark
<DARKGuy> ubd: fps benchmark: glxgears
<soundray> ubd: glxgears -printfps
<DARKGuy> that :P
<ubd> its 9000fps, means driver is ok?
<soundray> DARKGuy: do you know the option 'glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'?
<kandinski> is there anyone keeping a list of where ubuntu and debian diverge?
<soundray> ubd: sounds good
<bartek> give me operator!
<soundray> bartek: this isn't AT&T
<DARKGuy> soundray: Whoops, no, lol xD <_< I *thought* it was used as something like that in Linux just to check if the graphics driver was ok :P
<DARKGuy> o_O lol
<we2by> lol
<we2by> asl every1
<DARKGuy> 3309 fps, nice.
<ubd> i have some other questions, can i use ubuntu at same resolution but with a lower size multiplier? i mean same resolution - smaller everything?
<presto> ok soundray i dont see anything pertaining to the usb device in network settings
<bartek> plz give me operator!
<apokryphos> bartek: ?
<soundray> ubd: that's essentially achieved via System-Prefs-Fonts
<apokryphos> bartek: what's the problem?
<soundray> presto: no rausb0?
<b03nto> how to prevent some module from autoload at boot time ?
<presto> nope
<soundray> b03nto: blacklist it
<b03nto> soundray: how man ?
<soundray> b03nto: in edgy, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Seveas> b03nto, echo "blacklist name_of_module_here" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/b03ntos_blacklist
<ubd> thereis a resoltion whichs 4/3 1154*?
<soundray> Seveas: wow
<b03nto> what if there is no /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<soundray> b03nto: then look in /etc/hotplug
<Seveas> (soundray: better not edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to prevent conffile prompts on upgrades)
<rollfilm> Could someone help me with a devilspie configuration file?
<Seveas> b03nto, then your system is either too old or hosed
<b03nto> soundray: no /etc/hotplug too ...???
<huangzuobin> how to install firefox2.0(download from website) in dapper?
<soundray> b03nto: are you on ubuntu?
<ubd> i need a resolution between 1024 and 1240, pls
<soundray> huangzuobin: it's not worth it. Upgrade to edgy.
<Seveas> ubd, 1152
<b03nto> soudray: sorry no... :)
<ubd> 1152*X?
<we2by> how do I play wmv file?
<apokryphos> ubotu: resolution | ubd
<ubotu> ubd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<we2by> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> @calc 1152/4*3
<Ubugtu> 864
<b03nto> soundray: sorry no... :)
<soundray> b03nto: join a channel where your distribution is discussed, then.
<apokryphos> we2by: check the FAQ
<Seveas> ubd, 864
<ubd> thanks!
<huangzuobin> how to install firefox2.0(download from website) in dapper?
<b03nto> oke.. thanks
<Seveas> huangzuobin, you don't
<apokryphos> huangzuobin: /msg ubotu firefox
<Seveas> just upgrade to edgy, that has ff 2.0
<ubd> seveas how do i kill a pid?
<Andypat11> !xorg-fglrx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg-fglrx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> ubd, kill pid_here
<apokryphos> ubd: kill -9 pid
<soundray> !ati | Andypat11
<ubotu> Andypat11: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Andypat11> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> kill -9 pid is killing with a bit more force :)
<apokryphos> a lethal uzi
<Seveas> BRATATATATATATAT
<apokryphos> hehe
<Seveas> No pid is safe
<Seveas> (well, not entirely true)
<ubd> how do i kill pid 7781
<apokryphos> not when they're in "D" state
<Seveas> kill 7781
<dmc1> I can't create a new account in Ubuntu; I logged in as root, created a new account and group using "Users and Groups" under settings, but when I try to log in with the newly created account, it tells me it can't find any folders in the /home directory
<Seveas> kill -9 7781
<presto> ok soundray i didnt see anything on network settings
<dmc1> What am I doing wrong?
<apokryphos> dmc1: sudo mkdir /home/newusername
<soundray> presto: I have no ideas & have to go. Sry
<apokryphos> dmc1: then chown -R newusername:group
<presto> no problem
<we2by> I just installed win32codecs and I still can't play the wmv file :(
<dmc1> chown?
<dmc1> That is a command under a terminal?
<we2by> dow it does
<presto> you still here kevin
<apokryphos> we2by: if it's windows media 9 I think it still won't work
<we2by> but no video
<Kevin`> yes
<apokryphos> dmc1: yup. see man chown for more info
<we2by> works with vlc :)
<apokryphos> hm; are you trying in totem?
<presto> any ideas
<dmc1> apokryphos, I tried to make a directory in the /home folder manually under root
<we2by> apocalypto, yea
<huangzuobin> thanks
<we2by> with totem, there's only sound
<dmc1> But when I tried to log in, it said it can't find variables
<apokryphos> we2by: with xine?
<we2by> it works with vlc :)
<apokryphos> dmc1: you have to make sure you chown it first
<we2by> but low quality
<apokryphos> we2by: with xine?
<dmc1> Oh thanks
<we2by> apocalypto, vlc
<apokryphos> we2by: use totem with xine, not gstreamer
<presto> you and soundray were disagreeing about somthing a bit back
<dmc1> Is there any way to encode an .wma file into an mp3 or ogg for Linux?
<ubd> i get http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1561 always when i use sudo
<we2by> apocalypto, how can I change it? why xine?
<apokryphos> ubd: erm, what happens if you sudo touch onefile?
<ubd> apokryphos:  huh?
<apokryphos> we2by: I've had a far better experience with xine. Install totem-xine, and libxine-extracodecs and try playing it again.
<ubd> sudo always brings this gnome error
<apokryphos> ubd: type the command I gave above. What's the output?
<bartus> #ubuntu-rus please come!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bjw172.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubd> no output
<ubd> it seems ok
<we2by> apocalypto, if this works, it would be great. one player for all! :)
<presto> hey kevin you and soundray were disagreeing about somthing a bit back what was it
<jgk> gah
<we2by> I need more ram hehe
<apokryphos> ubd: your gksu looks mucked up then
<Seveas> apokryphos, no, gedit always behaves like that
<ubd> so what should i do apokryphos
<Seveas> 'sudo gedit' is safe though
<we2by> apocalypto, now it works with totem :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: really? Why?
<Seveas> apocalypto, -ENOIDEA
<apokryphos> that's pretty bad
<Seveas> yeah
<apokryphos> ubotu: tab | we2by
<ubotu> we2by: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<apokryphos> =)
<ubd> whats the difference btw su and gksu?
<we2by> I did
<we2by> apokryphos
<Spee_Der> !kstars
<ubotu> kstars: desktop planetarium for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4133 kB, installed size 7632 kB
<apokryphos> ubd: su is to switch to root user, which is disabled in Ubuntu by default. gksu/gksudo is made for starting graphical applications with the root user, in a safer environment.
<we2by> now I wish totem can play real media files too. hehe
<apokryphos> ubd: unfortunately it seems like gedit doesn't work with gksu, so you'll have to use sudo gedit as Seveas said
<ubd> can i always use sudo instead of gksudo?
<apokryphos> we2by: instructions for playing realmedia on the FAQ. Won't work with totem though.
<apokryphos> ubd: it's good practice to always use gksudo instead of sudo for GUI apps. But in gedit's case it seems that isn't possible.
<zdenek> join #ubuntu
<ubd> but gedit runs after the error :D
<apokryphos> zdenek: you're here already 8)
<apokryphos> ubd: yup
<ubd> so why theres an error
<apokryphos> ubd: because there's a bug
<Storkme> how come if i use a command to mount a samba fs it works fine but if i put it in /etc/fstab it gives me an error when i log in to X... the error is 'unable to initialize HAL!' (using ubuntu) and i need to comment out the line in /etc/fstab and reboot in order to log in... the line in /etc/fstab is as follows: //192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXXXX,user,auto 0 0
<ubd> !ubotu trickle
<ubotu> trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<presto> adios guys
<Begasus> f*ck
<apokryphos> ubotu: language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Begasus> how do I install ubuntu with grub on /
<Begasus> that's why I used * apokryphos :)
<we2by> I wish there is a app to install faster than typing in terminal
<Begasus> but I'll keep it in mind
<apokryphos> Begasus: it really doesn't make a difference :P
<apokryphos> Begasus: specify "/" as the mount point in the installer
<we2by> maybe a small app where you enter the name of the software you want and it asks for the password and install
<Begasus> trying to install Edgy
<we2by> synaptic is a bit slow
<Begasus> but it doesn't let me sellect / apokryphos
<apokryphos> why?
<apokryphos> Begasus: have you selected it to be formatted?
<Begasus> and when I type / in the installer it sets it to /dev//
<Set> I accidently deleted a folder that I need... does anyone know if there is possible to get it back?
<we2by> Set, how did you delete it?
<Begasus> try'd to set it to 'hda6' (the volume / is on)
<Set> we2by, a buggy file manager deleted everything in the folder, instead of just the file I selected
<Begasus> and after it was installed rebooted and then I end up in bash :S
<we2by> Set, try ~/.Trash
<apokryphos> Begasus: have you selected it to be formatted?
<Begasus> it  does that automaticly apokryphos
<Begasus> so yes
* apokryphos shrugs
<Begasus> did a manual partition
<apokryphos> hm
<ubd> whats the difference btw trickle and trickled?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<Begasus> as I con't wat to loose the other partitions
<apokryphos> ubd: trickled is the daemon, presumably
<Set> it's empty
<we2by> Set, they are probably gone
<apokryphos> Begasus: hm, I'm not sure then. Can't tell from here.
<ubd> apokryphos: being daemon means that?
<Set> .. :(
<rysiek|pl> guys, I need to change the framebuffer's resolution WITHOUT rebooting. I seem to remembger there was some command for it, but I cannot recall it's name
<we2by> but you still can recover files if it is a ext3 filesystem
<apokryphos> ubd: to always run, in the background.
<Limulf> Is there any way to make the nice dvd burner built in Nautilus to show you the size of your current compilation vs free space in target media? (a two coloured bar, for example). Thanks for your time and work.
<Set> it's ReiserFS
<Spee_Der> rysiek|pl: You mean the screen resolution ?
<rollfilm> is devilspie's geometry function having issues on edgy? it's not doing anything
<ubd> apokryphos: when i start mlnet with trickle, it gives error. when i run "trickled -parameter mlnet" it looks ok. but is it really working?
<apokryphos> Begasus: only thing I can recommend atm is trying the alternate CD
<we2by> set, just google how you can recover your files ;)
<apokryphos> ubd: never used it I'm afraid
<Begasus> hmm I have an original CD here ...
<Begasus> makes that usless then :S
<rysiek|pl> Spee_Der: I mean: the XServer works AOK. the console terminals (TTY1 through 6) have some resolution set that the monitor dislikes
<we2by> Set, http://forums.infoprosjoint.net/showthread.php?t=5821
<rysiek|pl> Spee_Der: I know I can solve it by rebooting with a proper vga= in grub, but I don't want to reboot
<zlack> hey guys, how can i upgrade to edgy but leave my X the same?
<rysiek|pl> Spee_Der: and I am *sure* there was a way to change the fb's resolution without rebooting
<Spee_Der> rysiek|pl: I'd make a backup of you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file 1st. The in a terminal sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what needs changing........  Then......
<apokryphos> zlack: you can't
<keisha> #jakarta
<zlack> apokryphos: why not? :)
<Spee_Der> rysiek|pl: Then you can use ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X without rebooting the computer.....
<apokryphos> zlack: because a lot of other packages will be depending on the new Xorg version
<zlack> apokryphos: ah ok - that makes sense
<ubd> apokryphos: cant he upgrade to ubuntu-server?
<apokryphos> zlack: why don't you want to upgrade to 7.2?
<rysiek|pl> Spee_Der: uhm.. where you actually reading what I was saying?
<zlack> apokryphos: aiglx made my xgl very slow
<apokryphos> ubd: ubuntu-server isn't contained on the desktop CD
<apokryphos> zlack: you can disable aiglx I believe
<apokryphos> zlack: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<rysiek|pl> Spee_Der: I'll repeat: XServer's working AOK. period. it has nothing to do with the XServer.
<zlack> apokryphos: tried a lot, but i want to keep my fancy xgl effect which safe me a lot of work.
<rysiek|pl> Spee_Der: I need to change the text-mode framebuffer console resolution.
<keisha> #jakarta
<zlack> apokryphos: how can i upgrade my kernel to the latest version then on ubuntu? is there a package for it, or do i need to add a dep in my sources.lst ?
<Spee_Der> keisha: Try this /j #jakarta
<apokryphos> zlack: search the beryl forum for how to disable aiglx, I'm pretty sure you can do it.
<zlack> apokryphos: ok, will try that
<amileft> How to know My OS is Ubuntu by a sh commond
<amileft> How to know My OS is Ubuntu by a sh commond
<apokryphos> zlack: unless you're going to compile it, you won't be able to just take edgy's kernel
<gordonjcp> hello
<amileft> How to know My OS is Ubuntu by a sh commond
<apokryphos> amileft: no repeating please. Type cat /etc/issue
<gordonjcp> how can I remove totem, without it wanting to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<apokryphos> amileft: stop
<zlack> apokryphos: really? :(
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: no easy way. But read the FAQ on metapackages
<apokryphos> zlack: yup
<amileft> sorray
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: is it possible to entirely disable it?
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: disable? Do you mean remove?
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: possibly remove, but in general stop it getting in the way
<zlack> apokryphos: thans - i'll look into disabling aiglx then. cheers!
<keisha> heuhu
<gordonjcp> as in, I never ever want totem to try and play anything, unless I specifically run it
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: check the FAQ :)
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: it goes over just this problem
<amileft> How can i know my OS is Ubuntu by command Please.I wait....1m
<Spee_Der> rysiek|pl: I don't know that you can change it without restarting it, as it starts when the system starts, unlike xorg.conf settings....
<apokryphos> amileft: I told you. Type 'cat /etc/issue'
<rysiek|pl> Spee_Der: m'kay, thanks anyway :)
<Spee_Der> rysiek|pl: That's how I'm reading it anyway, sorry.
<Storkme> how come if i use a command to mount a samba fs it works fine but if i put it in /etc/fstab it gives me an error when i log in to X... the error is 'unable to initialize HAL!' (using ubuntu) and i need to comment out the line in /etc/fstab and reboot in order to log in... the line in /etc/fstab is as follows: //192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXXXX,user,auto 0 0
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: right, I've read the faq, it says that removing ubuntu-desktop breaks subsequent updates
<amileft> apokryphos, Thank you I leave now! bye
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: if you don't have it installed when you update...
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: so (i) it's fine to remove it, BUT if you do (ii) reinstall it just before you upgrade
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: doesn't wokr
<gordonjcp> reinstalling ubuntu-desktop reinstalls totem-too
<gordonjcp> s/totem-too/totem, too/
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: yes....... only reinstall ubuntu-desktop when you want to *upgrade*
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: but then I need to remove totem again
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: another solution would be working out some way to get totem to play media
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: look, it works like this :). You remove totem now, which removes ubuntu-desktop. 6 months later, when you *need* to upgrade, you reinstall ubuntu-desktop, which brings totem in
<apokryphos> after you've upgraded, you remove totem again. 6 months later....
<Storkme> how come if i use a command to mount a samba fs it works fine but if i put it in /etc/fstab it gives me an error when i log in to X... the error is 'unable to initialize HAL!' (using ubuntu) and i need to comment out the line in /etc/fstab and reboot in order to log in... the line in /etc/fstab is as follows: //192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXXXX,user,auto 0 0
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: uhm, that's too complicated
<specialagent> Hallo zusammen! Ich habe folgendes Problem bei welchen ich ein wenig Hilfe bentige! Ich bin von meiner Windowsmaschine auf mein neues Lappi mit ubuntu umgestiegen. Unter Win bin ich eigentlich ein versierter Nutzer aber unter Ubuntu ne hilflose Person! Ich bekomme nmlich nach zig Versuchen enfach nicht mein Wlan mit WPA ans laufen trotz tutorials und workarouds, noch mit faq, wre nett wenn mich mal einer von euch an die Hand nehmen kn
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: erm, why exactly? It involves doing one command.
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: I need to talk someone fairly clueless through this every time they need to upgrade
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: so once every six months you have to tell them to do one command?
<apokryphos> seems fair enough to me
<apokryphos> specialagent: English only in here please
<apokryphos> is that German?
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: if totem either a) played any media, or b) would tell me what formats it supported then it might work
<nox-Hand> Hey
<apokryphos> ubotu: de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nox-Hand> Anyone know where I might get e17 in .deb files?
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: please read the FAQ :)
<specialagent> Thank you
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: I've read what FAQ I can find
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: post a link to the one you're talking about, because I find nothing particularly helpful
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: regarding multimedia codecs
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: it's in the channel topic
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: ah, that
<apokryphos> or here:
<apokryphos> ubotu: faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<ubd> do anyone know about importing downloads from windows emule to mldonkey
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: I've installed them
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: what are you trying to play that it doesn't?
<gianluca> prova
<Dzamir_> provola
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: hum, just about any video file
<gianluca> ciao Dzmair
<Dzamir_> lol gianluca let's speak english :)
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: if you followed the page the FAQ links to then they'd work
<gianluca> Ddamir conosci il canale italiano di ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: better yet, it hijacks links to media in firefox in a really irritating way
<apokryphos> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gianluca> #ubuntu-it
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: there is exactly one reference to codecs on the page you just gave the link to, and it refers to AMD64 processors
<gianluca> tks ubotu
<apokryphos> gianluca: /join #ubuntu-it :p
<Begasus> re
<gianluca>  /join #ubuntu-it
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: 3.5
<apokryphos> gianluca: no space before "/join"
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: hang on a sec, "restricted formats"?
* apokryphos wonders if the FAQ is really that obscure
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: yes
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: since when is MJPEG a restricted format?
<gianluca> tks
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: who said it was?
<gianluca> tks apok
<apokryphos> np
<gianluca> i'm in italian chat
<apokryphos> =)
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: well, totem doesn't support MJPEG, and from what you've said I need to install "restricted packages"
<Dzamir_> lol
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: well, I'm pretty sure it should
<apokryphos> only thing I can recommend (as I did before), since I never use gstreamer, is installing the xine plugin for totem
<gordonjcp> it definitely doesn't
<apokryphos> install totem-xine and libxine-extracodecs
<RamseS> czech????
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: but I don't want totem at all
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: totem breaks firefox
<apokryphos> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: I think you mean you don't want the totem *plugin* for firefox, which is easy enough to remove
<RamseS> thx
<apokryphos> ubotu: info totem-mozilla
<ubotu> totem-mozilla: Totem Mozilla plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 60 kB
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: hm
<arepie> http://h3lp.madpage.com/Ubuntu/refer.txt <-- i post my question here.. please anyone..
<gordonjcp> uninstalling that wants to remove totem, which wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> gordonjcp: but totem should work. Try using the xine engine instead
<gordonjcp> apokryphos: I don't want totem
<apokryphos> then remove it
<gordonjcp> it's horrible
<gordonjcp> hang on
<apokryphos> I don't like totem too =)
<gordonjcp> removing the symlinks to the plugin libs seems to have stopped it messing with firefox
<apokryphos> I've very surprised removing that wants to remove totem though; that's insane.
<Begasus> how are the disks in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> strong
<Begasus> something like /dev/disk/ide/hda* ?
<apokryphos> Begasus: /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb2 etc
<Begasus> ah k ..
<apokryphos> this is explained in the FAQ too :P
<Begasus> so I'll try to do /dev/hda5 now then
<apokryphos> ubotu: grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Begasus> hmm now it says "(hda0)"
<Begasus> that should be mbr right?
<huangzuobin> how to install theme in firefox1.5?
<DrScience> <<< ----- Newbie here
<frantz> salut
<DrScience> Hello all!
<DrScience> Salut frantz!
<apokryphos> Begasus: the MBR just goes on the first part of your hard-disk. If you wanted it on the hda disk, it'd be (hd0), yes
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<frantz> comment installer  des logiciels avec ubuntu
<aurimas> can anybody tell me how send xchat into system tray?
<apokryphos> welcome DrScience
<aurimas> thanx
<huangzuobin> how to install theme in firefox1.5?
<DrScience> thank U apokryphos
<apokryphos> ubotu: fraiddo | fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fraiddo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> damn
<apokryphos> !repeat | huangzuobin
<ubotu> huangzuobin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DrScience> Question:  Where do I go to get software, I saying the update, and to search what I already have installed.. ??  I looking for python
<huangzuobin> ok
<apokryphos> DrScience: take a look through the FAQ:
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<DrScience> ok
<Spee_Der> !nicotine
<DrScience> thank U
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 373 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<DrScience> !faq
<apokryphos> DrScience: nope, just click on the link ubotu provided above
<arepie> huangzuobin, go to http://addons.mozilla.org find your themes and download
<Storkme> how come if i use a command to mount a samba fs it works fine but if i put it in /etc/fstab it gives me an error when i log in to X... the error is 'unable to initialize HAL!' (using ubuntu) and i need to comment out the line in /etc/fstab and reboot in order to log in... the line in /etc/fstab is as follows: //192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXXXX,user,auto 0 0
<huangzuobin> arepie,done .but  I can't find a way install it
<arepie> huangzuobin, you may find a button which say "install now" at he web page
<Latty> Where are the keymaps in ubuntu?
<eegore> does anyone know if there is a utility tha tcan sort MP3s artist genre and organize them into directories using the net artist databases
<huangzuobin> arepie,but there no button for old version,isn't it?
<chrismyers> Hi guys. Anyone know how I go about running individual user logon scripts?
<abo_> how can I mount my digital camera on ubuntu? it used to mount automatically.... it did not now!
<Enquest> does anybody have here an ekiga SIP adres... Can I call somebody with my @ekiga.net adres to a @wengo.fr adres or @gizmo. adress. Or do I need an account on those networks?
<Storkme> how come if i use a command to mount a samba fs it works fine but if i put it in /etc/fstab it gives me an error when i log in to X... the error is 'unable to initialize HAL!' (using ubuntu) and i need to comment out the line in /etc/fstab and reboot in order to log in... the line in /etc/fstab is as follows: //192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXXXX,user,auto 0 0
<chandu> hi
<chandu> hi
<chandu> is any 1 tere
<eegore> ya
<apokryphos> !seen anyone
<ubotu> I haven't seen anyone recently
<apokryphos> ;-)
<apokryphos> ubotu: repeat | Storkme
<ubotu> Storkme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chandu> hi
<apokryphos> hello
<chandu> weats ur nam
<dmnd> ?
<apokryphos> chandu: apokryphos
* Zaggynl kernel panics, too much engrish!
<Kishore> chandu, hi
<michael_> what is your Mastercard#?
<beasty> lol
<chandu> kishore haiii
<Kishore> chandu, u join in   #ubuntu-ap
<chandu> 2min
<chandu> emi cheyaali
<Kishore> chandu, do wot i say
<chandu> okkk
<Kishore> u simply type  /join #ubuntu-ap
<Enquest> Can I call somebody from @ekiga to @wengo
<ps|cho> Hello folks, I am using ubuntu on Vmware. I want to test whether if I can use fglrx/composite eye-candy on this installation. The physical graphics card is an ATI radeon card. But Ubuntu recognizes a generic card and uses that other driver- mesa. So I want to know whether if its safe to try the composite/fglrx drivers
<ps|cho> or rather, whether fglrx/composites would work on the generic card.
<arepie> ps|cho, i have the same problem
<arepie> look at this.. is it the same problem? --> http://h3lp.madpage.com/Ubuntu/refer.txt
<ps|cho> let me.
<ps|cho> I don't think its the same. X is reporting "BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)" - its something to do with VM ware...I think i'll have to first see whether there's an option to let VM have access directly to the graphics card- not too familiar in this department
<nox-Hand> Anyone know where I might get e17 in .deb files?
<Simian__> why does my /etc/hosts have nothing in it any more? it was supposed to say     127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain     localhost
<tonyyarusso> What's the proper way to give my user write access to /var/www?
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: chmod to 775 and allow your user's group to be able to write to it
<abo_> only questions, no one seems to be answering anything
<wobster> Hi everyone. How do I reload the /etc/environment?
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: I heard someone saying chmod wasn't the right way to go though
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: well any changing of permissions is chmodding/chowning
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Hrm, maybe they were nuts.
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: you could create a new 'web' group etc
<sorush20> !mp4
<apokryphos> I don't think any of it is really necessary for a home server though. I have my /var/www -> ~/web :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> how can I play mp4 files?
<arepie> !mp4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[Crazysk8] > isnt that a video format?
<Spee_Der> Hmmm
<Spee_Der> crackers, still no 2nd monitor.... I will whip this snare into submission eventually. . .
<[Crazysk8] > (13:42:44)       error: nickname (Crazysk8) is already in use! Press Control+F1 to retry
<[Crazysk8] > that sucks..
<sorush20> how can I play mp4 file?
<drach> sorush20:  try  in console: apt-cache search mp4
<kaur> is there a chance that i can some day use the system update to get a 2.6.18 kernel for edgy?:)
<drach> sorush20:  or search for mp4 in synaptic
<Spee_Der> cool, thanks drach
<rmbl> kaur: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<rmbl> :)
<Spee_Der> I keep forgeting that cache thingy is so handy
<aoupi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Spee_Der needs more coffee
<Spee_Der> !coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaur> rmbl: I just reached that site... Have u tried if it works?
<rmbl> nope ..
<rmbl> not on ubuntu ..
<rmbl> but it shouldn't be a real problem ..
<rmbl> at least if you can use the ubuntu kernel config
<Spee_Der> This matrox g400 dual video card thingy is driving me bonkers, for the moment anyway.....
<Spee_Der> !matrox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matrox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> !g400
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g400 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> lol
<abo> ubuntu used to mount my digital camera automatically and show me a dialog about new photos to import, It did not now, I can figure out how to mount it or why ubuntu didn't mount it automatically
<abo> anyone can help?
<ps|cho> abo: when did it used to? which version? before or after an upgrade? if so which? elaborate a bit more.
<abo> the last time I did it
<cari_tmn_ce> ty
<cari_tmn_ce> o
<cari_tmn_ce> o
<abo> ps|cho, the last time it mounted automatically I was using 6.06 now I'm on 6.10, I don't know if this is the problem
<abo> ps|cho, I know Edgy changed /etc/fstab, but I'm not sure it caused this
<ps|cho> It could be- i just upgraded about 2 days ago. see if it shows up on your /dev/ list first
<Begasus> just wanted to say dada :)
<ps|cho> if its usb- use lsusb
<dreamer> damnit, my desktop keeps freezing after a couple of hours :@
<ps|cho> Begasus: we're all glad that you did :P
<Kervan> Hello at shutdown "periodic command sheduler" fails what can i do
<abo> ps|cho, how can I know if it shows on the /dev list
<abo> ps|cho, how can I know which entry is the camera?
<Storkme> how come if i use a command to mount a samba fs it works fine but if i put it in /etc/fstab it gives me an error when i log in to X... the error is 'unable to initialize HAL!' (using ubuntu) and i need to comment out the line in /etc/fstab and reboot in order to log in... the line in /etc/fstab is as follows: //192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXXXX,user,auto 0 0
<abo> ps|cho, it is usb $ lsusb gave me "Bus 005 Device 006: ID 054c:0010 Sony Corp. DSC-S30/S70/S75/F505V/F505/FD92 Cybershot/Mavica Digital Camera
<abo> "
<tonyyarusso> Anybody have a digital voice recorder?  Looking for a purchase tip/support help.
<tonyyarusso> When Apache auto-creates and index of a directory, can I change the width of the filename column?  (Long files)
<cari_tmn_ce> CE_IMUTZ CR CO
<Kervan> at shutdown "periodic command sheduler" fails what can i do can you help please
<hyperair> /exit
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, yes
<mirkn00b> hello
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, you can set something in the .htaccess file, read apache docs for details (read: I can't remember the details ;))
<mirkn00b> how do i uinstall Ubuntu and Grub?
<michael_> hello mirkn00b
<owl_> hi owl. could you please deactivate your goddammned recover-nick-script?! i want my nick back!
<Seveas> mirkn00b, just install another operating system
<michael_> @mirkn00b great which OS?
<mirkn00b> somebody told me that Grub still be there
<owl> wonderfu
<michael_> @mirkn00b Ubuntu?
<owl> l
<mirkn00b> yes
<Seveas> mirkn00b, not if you install another OS
<ps|cho> abo: if i were you, i'd post on the forums- it may be a bug afterall- before you do that, check how gnome handles your volumes under System-> Preferences-> devices drives and media
<michael_> GREAT
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: As long as I know where to look.  Thanks.
<michael_> it works?
<cO_punk> wOeLaNd_cute''90
<ps|cho> Beyond that, your guess is good as mine. better post it at the forums and see anyone else has experienced something similar
<michael_> @mirkn00b any problems?
<mirkn00b> okey, so i have to make my HD overwrite the previous ubuntu
<mirkn00b> ?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, v
<cO_punk> #surabaya
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_autoindex.html
<tonyyarusso> sweet
<Seveas> look for NameWidth
<Kervan> at shutdown "periodic command sheduler" fails what can i do
<mirkn00b> i have a another question here, that may sounds a bit complicated
<mirkn00b> have anyone tried installing MAC OSX on a Intel based computer?
<michael_> @mirkn00b It is NOT Possible
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<mirkn00b> http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/499238/?show_files=&page=2#comments
<Toma-> mirkn00b: thats possible with the intel based versionof macosx... but totally unrelated to ubuntu
<Seveas> !it | tuxtux
<ubotu> tuxtux: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<michael_> @mirkn00b ooo new for me
<d4rkst0rm> hey there =D
<Seveas> mirkn00b, this is an Ubuntu channel, not an osX channel
<d4rkst0rm> ive got a biiig problem
<michael_> hahaha
<d4rkst0rm> wine command not found
<d4rkst0rm> what the fuck is going on :/
<Seveas> !wine | d4rkst0rm
<ubotu> d4rkst0rm: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mirkn00b> since mac and Intel cooperates, are there a possibillity to run MAC OSX on intels.
<d4rkst0rm> yeah but i cannot install it with the synpatic package mangager
<d4rkst0rm> why that?
<Seveas> d4rkst0rm, enable multiverse
<d4rkst0rm> where?
<mirkn00b> okey sorry, where can i find the right channel
<Seveas> see that wikipage
<d4rkst0rm> oh k...  ^^
<d4rkst0rm> i remeber
<Spee_Der> d4rkst0rm: in terminal mode, sudo apt-get install wine
<Seveas> mirkn00b, #osx perhaps
<Toma-> mirkn00b: theres like a beta of macosx for x86 systems. but defintly not supported here
<mirkn00b> same server?
<gunfus> Hello guys, I lost my sound and I don't know what to do to fix it..? what did I do to lose it, the computer did an auto upgraded of some packages
<gunfus> I am on edgy
<mirkn00b> thx everyone
<joe_pilly> I can't make a new user profile
<joe_pilly> I tried to chown -R username:group but it says chown -R chown: missing operand
<joe_pilly> What's wrong?
<dmnd> joe_pilly: on what file/directory do you want to do it? :)
<joe_pilly> home
<joe_pilly> user joe group joe
<Seveas> joe_pilly, chown -R joe:joe /home/joe
<kippi> hey
<gunfus> any takers:  I lost my sound and I don't know what to do to fix it..? what did I do to lose it, the computer did an auto upgraded of some packages
<joe_pilly> Will that enable me to log in with that account, Seveas?
<Seveas> joe_pilly, it should help
<joe_pilly> I will try it and be back
<d4rkst0rm> Seveas: by enabling "GL Desktop" my status bar disappers and i cannot move windows :/ can u help me?
<Seveas> d4rkst0rm, no
<joe_pilly> I don't need to reboot, do I? Just log out?
<d4rkst0rm> Seveas: fuck ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ps|cho> there we go.
<kippi> I am having problems with my wireless card, I have installed some new drivers to get it to work and i am getting closer, using wifi radar it say its connected to linksys ip (none) so its not getting a ip address, any ideas?
<gunfus> please help, I have no sound.I lost my sound and I don't know what to do to fix it..? what did I do to lose it, the computer did an auto upgraded of some packages
<Begasus> re
<Celldweller> reinstall the driver
<Begasus> does anybody know how to install grub to another partition?
<gunfus> Celldweller: which driver.. how do I know?
<Seveas> Begasus, grub-install /dev/yourpartition
<Delano> Hey thanks Seveas
<Delano> It worked
<Celldweller> whatever sound card u have
<Celldweller> find the driver
<Aztygxki> I can't detect my USB infrared?
<presto> anyone know why i cant get sysinfo or x sensors to work??
<Kervan> at shutdown "periodic command sheduler" fails what can i do can you help please
<Seveas> !repeat | Kervan
<ubotu> Kervan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Celldweller> or you can find it in your devices and configure them there lol
<Celldweller> you're running egy or dapper
<Celldweller> ?
<Celldweller> edgy*
<gunfus> Celldweller: Edgy
<codeRat> hi, how do I put two pdf files in one?which command should I use?
<msid> hello
<Delano> Seveas, I have Ubuntu installed and I got a Kubuntu CD... I used Synaptic to install the kubuntu-desktop packages to enable me to log into both KDE and GNOME... everything worked fine, but it seems when I try to customize KDE's fonts, colours and window decorations, it affects GNOME too (but not XFCE, which I also installed)... any idea why?
<presto> anyone know why i cant get sysinfo or x sensors to work??
<Celldweller> go to system
<msid> i have an avi file and its corresponding srt subtitle file. i want to merge the subtitles in the avi file. any easy way to do it ?
<Celldweller> preferences
<Celldweller> sound
<gunfus> Celldweller: okay
<kane77> hi
<Celldweller> there should be autodetects
<gunfus> Celldweller: I am there.. and it says Sound CaptureL: Alsa
<Celldweller> and some more
<kane77> I need help with 'sane'
<Celldweller> choose the one that is  yours if the autodetect didnt work
<Celldweller> did you reboot after the packages were done downloading
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Should this take more than just creating a .htaccess for the directory and putting the line IndexOptions NameWidth=* in it?
<admin123> Delano, kde configure also it's fonts and adjusts them also for gtk. So you have to disable some configurations in kde.
<gunfus> Celldweller: yes I did reboot
<tuxtux> reboot
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, .htaccess files should be enabled (iirc the default in Ubuntu)
<gunfus> hmm okay
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Hrm...Doesn't seem to be doing it.  I must be missing something else.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, hmm :/
<kane77> i ran 'sudo sane-find-scanner' and it found my scanner.. great.. what do I do next? (xsane still says no scanner found...)
<gunfus> Celldweller: So it seems that is a problem in the auto-detect.. After I select the STAC92xxx Analog (I guess that is my driver) things work
<gunfus> hmm
<Celldweller> click the down arrow where it says auto detect
<Celldweller> find your card
<Delano> admin123, in KDE there's an option, "extend settings to gtkj applications"
<Celldweller> and close it
<Celldweller> reboot
<Delano> I should disable that?
<Celldweller> and see it that works
<presto> anyone know why i cant get sysinfo or x sensors to work??
<codeRat> can someone please tell me how do I put two pdfs in one? or how do I scan multiple pages in one pdf directly?
<admin123> Delano, I believe there is, but I can't recall, check out #kde
<Delano> Okay thanks
<tonyyarusso> I need to copy a two and a half hour audio recording to my computer via hooking something's earphone port directly to my laptop's microphone port - what's the best program to use?
<kane77> btw why is it so "DANGEROUS" to run xsane as a root?
<nox-Hand> What's the lightest mp3 player for Linux that is not MPD? I can't be bothered with installing that now
<Jeeves__> Hello, I am having real problems getting PINE to use GPG, is anyone able to help / advise?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, do you get a 500 server error?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: no, page shows up with the default width names still
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, hmmmmmmm
<presto> anyone know why i cant get sysinfo or x sensors to work??
<Celldweller> mine switched from my actual card to auto detect
<Celldweller> so
<Celldweller> it was inte
<Celldweller> intel*
<Celldweller> thats prolly y
<Celldweller> lol
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, can the apache user read the .htaccess file?
<SkY``> can anyone help me with the too high CPU usage by apt-index-watch?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Aha!  I think you're onto something.
<Kud0s> Can anyone please tell me, How do you send custom signals to a running application?
<Seveas> I just tested it and it should work on a default ubuntu setup
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: www-data is the user, right?
<Seveas> Kud0s, kill -SIGNALNAME pid
<devilsadvocate> Kud0s, what signals?
<eugman> If I wanted to convert a voice recording into a text file automatically?
<eugman> whoops
<Celldweller> lol
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, yes
<Celldweller> ok
<eugman> If I wanted to convert a voice recording into a text file automatically is there anything available to do that?
<Kud0s> Seveas so for example if i was to type the command "kill -HUP <pid>" the signal HUP would be sent to the application?
<Seveas> Kud0s, correct
<Kud0s> Many thanks Seveas
<Seveas> Kud0s, man kill and man pkillformore details
<Crazysk8> kga, later
<Seveas> Kud0s, man kill and man pkill for more details
<Kud0s> will do
* Seveas should fix his spacebar
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Still nothing.  Grr.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, check the AllowOverride setting for the dir (although that should trigger a 500 error)
<nox-Hand> Anyone know where I might get e17 in .deb files?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Okay, meanwhile, in /var/log/apache2/error.log, "[error]  [client 192.168.1.1]  client denied by server configuration: /var/www/.htaccess"  - the .htaccess I made is in a subdir.
<TurtleBoots> any wireless gurus online?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Where will that be?  Main apache config file?
<TurtleBoots> anyone able to help with a wireless problem _PLEASE_?
<Guerrand> cant get my own to install ... soz :(
<fnf> Hello, is there anyone here who compiled and installed her own kernel in Edgy, I'm having a few problems after this. (I asked this question though).
<TurtleBoots> on doing /sbin/ifup eth1 DHCPDISCOVER doesn't get any replies and ends stating No DHCPOFFERS received :-(
<TurtleBoots> can anyone please give me a pointer with the above ^^^
<eugman> Turtleboots, there may just be noone who can help you on at this time. Have you looked in the forums yet?
<fnf> Ubuntu seemed to be doing something obscure under the hood that I couldn't manage to get it running with my new kernel.
<TurtleBoots> eugman: no I haven't I'm very new to all this. Can you advise of a good fourm please?
<w1ndow> where does ubuntu store downloaded packages?
<codecaine> /usr/sbin or /usr/bin
<fnf> w1ndow: /var/cache/apt/
<w1ndow> cheers
<kane77> anybody can help??? xsane finds no scanner... although 'sudo sane-find scanner' does....
<TurtleBoots> TheGateKeeper: you got a minute to advise on a wireless problem please?
<_felix> Hi everyone, does anybody know how to enable the Thinkpad-configuration plugin in the control center?
<_felix> I would like to make my sleep and hibernat buttons work
<rossw> hi
<TheGateKeeper> TurtleBoots, not really the best person to ask as I have not really used wireless with linux
<rossw> How can i get my GAIM icon back into the panel so i can easily access my buddy list and such?
<finalbeta> I have an MD8080 (medion PC with the 5.1 speaker set that came with it). To run ubuntu on it with sound from tv card and 5.1 sound control, I needed to write a script, some tips are useful and needed to switch two cabled for the speakers. i've reported bugs, but let's be real, they will never get fixed. Is it acceptable to create a page on the wiki where I post the script/give a few tips to other users with the same model?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: 'grep -R AllowOverride /etc/apache2/*' - almost all results say AllowOverride None
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: Sure, but it under hardware support
<tonyyarusso> *put
<wceoscar> How can i succesfully install KDE on ubuntu???? i also would like to use Gnome
<_felix> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<finalbeta> kubuntu-desktop?
<rossw> How do i put GAIM back onto the panel so i can easily access my buddy list?
<_felix> this will install all necessary kde packages, while keeping gnome
<nettet> whooopsi... it automagically logs me into this channel :) ... hi everyone
<basslover1984> hello
<finalbeta> I did it once, can't recommend that though, GMOME used the KDE browser etc.
<basslover1984> I need help
<Guerrand> think it might be kubuntu-desktop
<_felix> oh, right, kubuntu-desktop
<basslover1984> I have two computers running Ubuntu connected in a LAN
<rossw> can anybody help me?
<whyme> Amaranth, you there?
<basslover1984> how can I make the second computer have internet through mine?
<whyme> (hi all)
<whyme> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<wceoscar> How can i succesfully install KDE on ubuntu????
<rossw> how to add gaim to your system tray i accidently removed it and now i cant get it bk on
* whyme whistles a secret whistle, hoping amaranth can hear him...
<rossw> i dont mean a shortcut to add the icon
<whyme> you there?
<wceoscar> How can i succesfully install KDE on ubuntu????
<finalbeta> tonyyarusso, hardware support on the wiki? Can't find that. Nothing hierarchical about it.
<Guerrand> wceoscar: you are after kubuntu-desktop
<_felix> @wceoscar: type into a konsole window: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu"
<_felix> and give your user password
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<_felix> @wceoscar: type into a konsole window: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<theD3viL> where to get ubuntu with intergrated icewm? Like Xubuntu??
<finalbeta> Ah, thnx tonyyarusso
<wceoscar> felix, that will install kubuntu.. i dont want kubuntu... i just want to be able to use both enviroments... gnome as my defalt and KDE as an ption when i start up
<_felix> you can still start Gnome as default
<wceoscar> Or will this command install only KDE sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Guerrand> wceoscar ... kubuntu is the entire system ... kubuntu-desktop is just the kde environment for ubuntu
<_felix> However, I don't know how kde stuff will integrate with gnome, since I never used gnome again, since installing kde
<_felix> kubuntu is the same "entire" system except the desktop environment
<_felix> so nothing beyond that is installed
<wceoscar> Guerrand... Will the ubuntu logo display and will i  be able to use Gnome too?
<whyme> :( youe not even there....
<Guerrand> wceoscar ... no idea soz .. only know it cause im currently installin the gnome desktop on another machine
<efrerich> After updating ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 I get "cyrus/notify[6367] : incorrect version of Berkeley db: compiled against 4.3.29, linked against 4.4.20" What should I do?
<wceoscar> will i be able to remove that enviroment if i want to?
<whyme> ARGH!
<rada> hello
<Guerrand> you should be able too ... but i seriously doubt the system will be happy about it
<_felix> I think so. Didn't to it yet
<rada> i want to install MAC OSX on my intelbased Laptop
<rada> is this the right channel?
<_felix> @rada: no
<rada> see this: http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/499238/?show_files=&page=2#comments
<Guerrand> lol ... rada ... prolly not considering its called #ubuntu
<wceoscar> ill keep Gnome then... The only feature i want to have is getting windows transparency on Gnome.... how can this be done?
<elias>  I have installed beryl and the kernel with the latest nvidia drivers. Now every time I reboot vmware is telling me to run the config script again.
<rada> i tried OSX, but i needed to be intentified
<rada> i mean the channel OSX
<Wooot> rada: What did you try #osx for?
<_felix> wceoscar: For real transparency this would be some xorg setting.
<Jowi> hello everyone
<rada> helping installing OSX
<Guerrand> wceoscar: was under the impression it was included in 6.10 ... but i dont seem to have it either : /
<ircdevil> howdy
<Wooot> How about #macosx
<rada> okey
<ircdevil> i just installed my first ubuntu - some minor issues during the install (only one freeze) - but how about WPA support?
<claus> HELLO
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I'm going to grab a shower, but let me know if you have any brilliant ideas.
<DiLupo> rada: 1) installing OSX on a Intel laptop is illegal, unless you have a dev toolkit.... 2) #macosx
<ragnar_123> rada: try: /msg NickServ REGISTER
<Wooot> ircdevil: I had that exact problem, and gave up on it haha
<wceoscar> I have 6.10 but i dont know where i can get it transparent !!
<ircdevil> no WPA support out of the box?
<Jowi> DiLupo, and unless it is a mac intel laptop :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: beryl | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Skyrail> I'm trying to move this font file to /usr/share/fonts from a folder in my Desktop problem is it can't move the file as it has a space in the name...any ideas?
<DiLupo> Jowi: I believe there a dev kits that will run on any Intel machine... includes a mac chip...
<iampotato> escape the space
<ADminS> how i can check if my wifi driver installed or not?
<hairk> anybody suffering from problems with a synaptics touchpad? like, sometimes when you tap, it doesn't tap-to-click?
<iampotato> "\ "
<ircdevil> ADmin dmest will tell
<michael_> dmesg|less
<fredl> how do I install the Pear DB class on Ubuntu??
<ADminS> ircdevil: dmest ?
<michael_> dmesg|tail
<bsharitt> Well I'd have to say no tap to click is a feature not bug, but seriously, no I haven't seen it.
<fredl> I already have the php-pear package installed....
<hairk> like 75% of the time it works,
<Skyrail> iampotato: thanks
<Seveas> fredl, apt-get install php-db
<wceoscar> can i install beryl from the synaptic package manager?
<hairk> It works 100% of the time if I tap very hard
<hairk> in windows, it works on slight taps
<fredl> tnx seveas
<scorpiion> can anyone help me set up a ppoe server for an isp?
<whyme> Is amaranth away in the loo? Is he asleep? well never know :(
<fredl> seveas, how many people are in the dutch ubuntu group?
<Seveas> fredl, no idea, I don't count :)
<fredl> seveas, any meetings? do lots of people attend?
<ircdevil> i am rather disappointed that ubuntu dont support WPA out of the box - or even facilitates easy install :o(
<ADminS> ircdevil: dmest not found
<Seveas> fredl, next meeting will probably be in january, I hope that there are quite a few people there
<Seveas> ircdevil, apt-get isnttall network-manager -- wpa support done
<ircdevil> ADmin dmesg
<fredl> seveas, any url where I can read / sign up?
<ircdevil> Seveas - testing
<Seveas> fredl, not yet, keep an eye on ubuntu-nl.org
* stefg would rather love to see Seveas making source-o-matic edgy-aware, than wasting time in meetings ;-)
<ADminS> ircdevil: is that one
<ADminS> [17179624.800000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Seveas> !bcm43xx|admins
<ubotu> admins: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TurtleBoots> Can anyone please translate the following: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)
<TurtleBoots> i.e. what does it mean?? :-)
<ADminS> thx Seveas
<Seveas> TurtleBoots, the next line in the error messgae is more important
<Seveas> !-wifi
<ubotu> wifi aliases: wireless, ndiswrapper, broadcom, bcm43xx, ndis, wpa, wep, madwifi, ralink, ipw, wpa2, acx111, network - added by Seveas on 2006-07-25 23:42:07
<wceoscar> Im lost on how to install beryl... i have my nvidia drivers installed, whats next? it says i have to instal repositories but when i enter the terminal and post the  command they provide a document opens
<Morrissey> Is it hard to change VGA on a laptop?
<fredl> seveas, any nl ubuntu pre-installed resellers yet??
<Seveas> fredl, yes :)
<wceoscar> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list what should i do with this list?
<shooters> wceoscar: you need to add the repos to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Enquest> I get the following error with ekiga when I want to make a call "Security check failed" anybody know how to solve this
<stefg> wceoscar: have you read http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA ?
<TurtleBoots> where is network-manager held? ran from?
<fredl> hmm. I'm interested in building an Ubuntu appliance which has one or more of my own 'commercial' applications on it.
<whyme> Amaranth, are you there yet?
<fredl> Seveas, would that also make me an 'Ubuntu preinstalled reseller' ?
<Seveas> depends on the details
<fredl> seveas, well my own application will initially be a service that I'll host on my own webserver, companies will pay for the service per pagehit, until their pagehits come to a breakeven point and it becomes more interesting to have their own server instead.
<hairk> I have a question. Everytime I want to run an application is root mode, I open the terminal and type "sudo <name_of_app>", is there an easier way of opening an application in root mode from gnome or KDE?
<alucard064> slt
<alucard064> re all
<alucard064> i have some problems
<alucard064> i have a netgear wg111 v2 and kubuntu drapper
<alucard064> i install the driver prism54
<fredl> seveas, can we talk about this in private?
<Seveas> hairk, hit <alt><f2> to open the 'run application' dialog and type: gksudo name_of_app
<alucard064> when i plug the usb and do ifconfig wlan0 up
<wceoscar> if i already have the NVIDIA DRIVER INSTALLED FROM AUTOMATIX... I JUST HAVE TO INSTAL BERYL??
<hairk> thank you
<Seveas> (or in kde: kdesu name_of_app)
<alucard064> the led of the usb wifi card dont turn blue
<Seveas> wceoscar, a) automatix sucks b) drop the caps
<apokryphos> ubotu: automatix | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<alucard064> someone can help me please*
<r000t> is there a build-dep version for aptitude
<fredl> seveas?
<Seveas> fredl, not now, I'm busy in here and eating soup at the same time
<theplatypus> How do I\ install athlon xp kernel?
<fredl> later then...
<Seveas> theplatypus, apt-get install linux-generic
<wceoscar> Ok.. But the drvers installed succesfully... with automatix.... should i just install beryl ?
<apokryphos> r000t: nope
<peteh> i installed ubuntu
<peteh> and i dont rate it at all
<peteh> its slow
<apokryphos> wceoscar: /msg ubotu beryl
<peteh> takes ages to load
<theplatypus> Seveas : but, won't that leave me with the generic 386 kerenl?
<peteh> hardly any programs for it
<Seveas> peteh, this channel is for support, not for whining
<Seveas> theplatypus, no
<peteh> incomnpatible with most things
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ircdevil> wpa support doest come with network-admin
<Seveas> ahhh.... familiar hostmask...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*as9105.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<vitor> How can I put that sidebar with information about the system and the hardware?
<alucard064> someone can help me
<elias_> generic kernel does not work for me!
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alucard064> please
<Seveas> vitor, install gdesklts (gnome) or superkaramba (kde)
<alucard064> i have already ask my question
<bariel> is it true that acrobat reader is not included anymore in 6.10?
<ircdevil> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Seveas> !info acroread edgy
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0.0.ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 22368 kB, installed size 54692 kB (Only available for i386)
<elias_> is generic kernel meant to work for all x86 archs?
<Seveas> bariel, no :)
<apokryphos> alucard064: no point in saying "can someone help me please" then :)
<bariel> Seveas, i do apt-cache search acroread, but it doesnt show me anything
<gnomefreak> elias_: generic kernel is the 486/586/686 kernel
<Seveas> !multiverse | bariel, you should enable multiverse
<ubotu> bariel, you should enable multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<soundray> alucard064: "ifconfig wlan up" is not sufficient. You have to configure your  ESSID via System-Admin-Networking
<whyme> !amaranth
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<alucard064> how you do this
<gnomefreak> elias_: if you have 486 or higher proc. you might want the generic kernel
<bariel> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
* n1gke wants to know where does the video driver files go please. I need to move my new drivers to the proper start directory because the install script is not following my files structure.
<alucard064> i use only the driver prim54 for the WG111
<n1gke> these files are .so files
<alucard064> i dont want to use ndiswrapper
<Morrissey> alucard064, why not=
<elias_> gnomefreak: I have a pre dual-core centrino
<devilsadvocate> alucard064, prism54 drivers dont work for some versions og the wg511
<gnomefreak> elias_: you want generic than because it also has smp support
<omkar86> is there a window-linux equivalent software list?
<soundray> alucard064: you have to configure your  ESSID via System-Admin-Networking
<Seveas> !equivalents | omkar86
<ubotu> omkar86: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<omkar86> ok
<privat> hallo
<alucard064> but it wrote that the wg111 v2 with prism54 can be run
<privat> wer spricht deutsch
<alucard064> with the latest version of kernel and ubuntu
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> !de
<devilsadvocate> alucard064, not all  v2 can be run, there are two kinds of v2's available.
<elias_> gnomefreak: what could be the reason why the generic kernel is not even booting up completely?
<soundray> elias_: what makes you think that the kernel isn't booting completely?
<wceoscar> Should i install all available nvidia drivers from the synaptic package m
<wceoscar> ?
<alucard064> devilsadvocate can you explain me in private
<elias_> soundray: because it stops booting after finding the HDD (can see that if I take quiet off the boot params)
<soundray> elias_: what's the last message before it stops?
<Rafial> helo?
<thirstyferret> Rafial: hello :)
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtut?
<alucard064> what up with v2 devilsadvocate
<elias_> ACPI: PCI interupt something
<elias_> soundray: ACPI: PCI interupt something
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtut?
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtut?
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtut?
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtut?
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtut?
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtut?
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtutorial
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtutorial
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtutorial
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtutorial
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtutorial?
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtutorial?
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtutorial?
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtutorial?
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtutorial?
<elias_> Rafial: stop that!
<Rafial> any1 here from sigtutorial?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Rafial!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ner-as7060.alshamil.net.ae]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> he stopped
<floating> I have a problem getting japanese fonts visible in my irssi that is run from remote computer. The terminal programs show japanese fonts correctly as long as I type in terminal that is not connected to the "screen". Do i have to set some fontname separetely ..to use.. or what to do ?tried rxvt, x terminal, xterm, xiterm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b rafial!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Seveas> ompaul, !
<soundray> elias_: see if it boots if you add 'acpi=off' where you removed quiet
<Navyseal> anyone uses wine here?
<erdem84> hi I needd help with ubuntu
<Seveas> only during dinner
<fredl> anybody know of a version control tool for mysql databases?
<Seveas> fredl, the mysql binlogs :)
<fredl> hah
<ompaul> hola Seveas
<soundray> !es | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<soundray> scnr
<wceoscar> when i type /etc/apt/sources.list in the command line it says acces denied!!
<erdem84> anyone experienced enough to answer me?
* ompaul looks at Seveas and sees a joke that works on unknown levels
<Seveas> ompaul, I don't look THAT funny...
<fredl> here's from #php, LOL: <MikeSeth> fredl: I cant think of anything short of abusing MySQL's binary logging
<zhnitamrtvola> i need someone experienced in samba configuration for simple question
* ompaul looks at soundray with a grin on ompaul's funny
<n1gke> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elias_> soundray: can check that. while I would not understand why I can boot the 386 kernel with acpi on but not the generic one.
<ompaul> funny face that is
<soundray> wceoscar: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<ompaul> Seveas, the joke was
<Seveas> !ask | zhnitamrtvola
<ubotu> zhnitamrtvola: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zhnitamrtvola> does smb.conf settings override filesystem permissions or not?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Got it!  It was the AllowOverride - in the site-specific config.
<Seveas> zhnitamrtvola, no
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, nice
<zhnitamrtvola> thanx :)
<wceoscar> soundray, what should i do with that list?
<fredl> I guess all of #mysql is on some mysql camp or something :/
<soundray> !repos | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wceoscar> ok... now, i just opened the sources list... now what should i do there to get bebryl o work... im fllowing the steps but i dont uderstand!
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to "pick up the line" with a computer's modem and use that to record phone conversations?
<fuffe> does ubuntu have a font handler application were you can install, preview and delete fonts?
<soundray> tonyyarusso: I think it may be possible if you write a driver for a software modem ("winmodem") with that capability.
<wceoscar> It says that i should add this line deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/  should i add this to the end of the repositories?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Oh fun.  I had enough trouble finding a driver for it to do normal things.
<soundray> tonyyarusso: also, with the old voice enabled ZyXEL modems (e.g. 1496) you could do things like that.
<thirstyferret> wceoscar: I don't think it really matters
<wceoscar> what you mean?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso, possible, yes. you need a hardware filter that let the voice to pass to the modem and redirect it back to the phone again though. not all modems support it though.
<wceoscar> it says that the lin should be aded to the sources list
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Pass it back?  Why can't it just be like picking up an extension?
<thirstyferret> wceoscar: how are you trying to add it to the list?
<cherubiel> wceoscar: yes, add that to your sources.lst, do an apt-get update
<Jowi> tonyyarusso, the modem usually hijacks the line from the phone when enabled
<Jowi> tonyyarusso, like a fax machine do.
<nolimitsoya> say i want to dump the contents of a text file to a terminal, how would i do that? i have a text file with all the names of packages i want installed after a cli installation for a completely custom installation, and just typing 'apt-get install <content here>' would be nice. :)
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Icky.  That stinks.
<tonyyarusso> nolimitsoya: Is the text file with the package names one per line or all in a row?
<soundray> nolimitsoya: cat packagelist | xargs apt-get install
<Jowi> tonyyarusso, that's why the dial-up internet connection breaks when you pick up a reciever
<boo> hu
<boo> i
<fredl> bizarre, there is no such tool apparently that does version control on a database / database schema
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Oooh!  That happens all the time at home.
<nolimitsoya> tonyyarusso, all in one line, with just spaces between. i though that would simplify things :)
<lmh> hi all,I just installed ubuntu 6.10 desktop, but xorg won't start up
<joachim-n> what's the package to file a bug on a file's mimetype not being set properly?
<tonyyarusso> nolimitsoya: It does - you can leave out xargs from that line then.
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Does he need apt-get install - then, or just leave it?
<masterninja> oi
<Jowi> tonyyarusso, probably less time consuming to buy a device made for recording calls
<lmh> lmh
<soundray> nolimitsoya: do a "cat packagelist | xargs apt-get -s install" first to test
<masterninja> cntrl+alt wont rotate the cube
<Dreamglider> why does 6.10 not have long terme support like 6.06 has ?
<nolimitsoya> tonyyarusso, so, 'cat <filename> | apt-get install'?
<nolimitsoya> soundray, ok
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Yeah well.  I can't justify spending money - I just thought it would be cool.  Asterisk does this stuff though perhaps?
<whyme> :9 why isn Amaranth answering me?
<boo> I need help! ( ubuntu 6.10 , Core duo cpu (laptop) and the problem : "BUG:Soft lockup detected on CPU#0" )
<lmh> but from the cd it worked very well
<Jowi> tonyyarusso, oh yeah, easier when on ip-telephony. but that's not what you asked :)
<soundray> nolimitsoya: without xargs, the package list is fed to apt-get as stdin. Not what you want.
<gnomefreak> whyme: maybe hes not here
<nolimitsoya> soundray, im getting 'E: Command line option 'r' [from -r`]  is not known.'
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Well, I'm not yet.  Might be another thing to try fiddling with though.
<lmh> log says: /dev
<lmh> Error opening /dev/wacom: Success
<soundray> nolimitsoya: -s not -r
<LjL> lmh: nice error
<whyme> gno efreak, well, he deffo here, but AFK...
<nolimitsoya> soundray, i am typing -s :)
<whyme> grrr...
<cherubiel> lmh: do you have any stylus devices?
<gnomefreak> whyme: what was teh question
<lmh> no, i don't
<soundray> nolimitsoya: then the -r is in your packagelist file for some reason
<flossgeek> Just wonderin gif anyone has a fix for the openoffice fonts issue in edgy?
<cherubiel> lmh: X not starting? whats the problem?
<nolimitsoya> soundray, nope, ive just searched it
<lmh> only a standard mouse. X not starting, yes
<whyme> if he could reduce BW consumption on amaranth.selfip.com before my hosts hut me down....
<whyme> :P
<cherubiel> lmh: xorg.conf? pastebin?
<whyme> and I mean now...
<whyme> :S
<nolimitsoya> soundray, though, there is the 'linux-headers-`uname -r`... could that be cousing the problem, and if so, why?
<masterninja> how do i rotate the cube?
<soundray> nolimitsoya: it will be.
<gnomefreak> whyme: well now isnt gonna happen im sure of that.
<gnomefreak> masterninja: ctrl+alt+arrow
<soundray> nolimitsoya: replace it with the output from uname -r on the commandline
<masterninja> that wont do it
<wceoscar> check out what it displayed on the terminal     bash: $: command not found
<wceoscar> wceoscar@wceoscar-desktop:~$ wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/quinn.key.asc
<wceoscar> --10:36:14--  http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/quinn.key.asc
<wceoscar>            => `quinn.key.asc'
<wceoscar> Resolving ubuntu.beryl-project.org... 80.77.247.17
<whyme> then hes gonna need to find anoth host VERY soon
<wceoscar> Connecting to ubuntu.beryl-project.org|80.77.247.17|:80... connected.
<wceoscar> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<soundray> nolimitsoya: you can't use shell command expansion with xargs
<gnomefreak> masterninja: try to keep xgl/compiz/beryl questions in #ubuntu-xgl
<wceoscar> 10:36:14 ERROR 404: Not Found.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<whyme> I mean by the end of the day.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell wceoscar about paste | wceoscar, see the private message from Ubotu
<masterninja> whoops i thought i was
<lmh> cherubiel: yes, one sec
<nolimitsoya> soundray, but that would defeat the purpouse, since id have to change it ever kernel upgrade :/
<gnomefreak> wceoscar: please use pastebin
<whyme> no choice here, unfortunatly
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> *every
<bobbyshafter> or ctrl+alt and left mouse button
<soundray> nolimitsoya: why don't you stick with 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<bobbyshafter> this give more control
<appletree> hi2 all
<wceoscar> why does it displaus error 404 not found??? is this normal?
<whyme> gnomefreak: not really up to me, but hes been using over 90gig per week, when my quota is 200 per month...
<nolimitsoya> soundray, i will. this is just to get all the apps and packages i want installed after doing a cli install.
<whyme> gnomefreak: after that, I just get blocked.
<whyme> :(
<gnomefreak> whyme: than i would say dont use it until you find out if he can restrict it
<syock> Hiya guys. Do you remember the whole usplash resolution thing? I forgot how to make usplash choose the correct image to use during usplash? I`ve made adjustments to usplash.conf
<LjL> wceoscar: it's quite normal, give that URL points to a non-existing file
<syock> usplash said one word too many
<wceoscar> im i in good shape with my beryl install?
<whyme> gnomefreak: I was hoping hed be able to sort it out before I just kill off his site :( I really dont like doing that...
<Skyrail>  anyone know of a good skype alternative?
<soundray> nolimitsoya: you could also just install the 'linux-headers' metapackage for example, which always depends on the latest version
<whyme> gnomefreak: by the way, how do I force redetection of my keyboard?
<erdem84>  I have a simple question to be answered what is the minimum disk space for Ubuntu to be installed
<whyme> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<gnomefreak> whyme: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<whyme> meh
<whyme> ahh, thatnks
<soundray> erdem84: about 3 GB is enough
<erdem84> ty soundray
<nolimitsoya> soundray, that sounds like a swell idea :D its just called 'linux-headers'?
<nolimitsoya> soundray, i cant find any such package. would it be called linux-headers-generic, by any chance? :)
<whyme> brb
<flossgeek> Skyrail: Try OpenWengo http://www.openwengo.com/
<lmh> cherubiel: http://pastebin.com/833207
<Skyrail> thanks flossgeek
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: search "kernel"
<flossgeek> Skyrail: no probs...
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, and looking for what?
<gnomefreak> linux-headers-your kernel
<Jager-> Hello
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, im not sure how that would help me... anyway, im all set now :)
<cherubiel> lmh: give me a sec
<soundray> nolimitsoya: you're right, it's linux-headers-generic in edgy
<cherubiel> lmh: can't hit the link
<cherubiel> lmh: pm ?
<nolimitsoya> soundray, ty very much for your help then :)
<woro2006> hi i messed up /etc/fstab, now I am forced to go into readonly filesystem. How can I have write access to edit /etc/fstab again
<jimboedgynoob> I'm trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy and for some reason the Edgy LIVECD will not install - just grinds away at the CD. The CD check is OK. I am on dialup - can I upgrade from D to E WITHOUT booting off the Live CD? I am running a low RAM system - 256MB Laptop. Dapper runs fine.
<soundray> woro2006: easiest is if you have/get a live CD and boot off that.
<woro2006> i do
<woro2006> I am on that livecd
<woro2006> but what do I do now?
<wceoscar> why when i paste this on the terminal: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl    it says the list of sources could no be read??????
<soundray> woro2006: do you know the partition name where /etc/fstab is located?
<murpc004> HI
<woro2006> hda4 or hda5
<woro2006> 4 i think
<gnomefreak> wceoscar: repo may be down please join #ubuntu-xgl for xgl/compiz/beryl
<murpc004> plz can someone give me some help here
<woro2006> wceoscar, can't you just algfx
<nolimitsoya> soundray, sorry to bother you again, but i hit a rock... it asks for confirmation, but aborts without letting me give it. how do i tell apt to perform without asking for permission?
<woro2006> it's easier
<soundray> woro2006: assuming it's hda5 (more likely IMO), you would open a terminal and run 'sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt && gksudo gedit /mnt/etc/fstab'
<nolimitsoya> soundray, never mind me. i found it :) 'man' is very nifty indeed :)
<soundray> nolimitsoya: no bother at all! Use the -y option. Also consider spending a bit of time with man apt-get.
<whyme> !amaranth
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<soundray> nolimitsoya: just as I went to point you to it... ;)
<nolimitsoya> soundray, thank you :)
<woro2006> these are my options in /etc/fstab for hda4, reiserfs,user_xattr,notail
<woro2006> soundray, how do I edit them?
<woro2006> I just wanted to enable extra attributes for beagled
<Jager`> Bah
<Jager`> Power keeps going out everytime I connect..
<Jager`> how do I get into my files with write access?
<soundray> woro2006: are you sure that this is still necessary in the latest beagle versions?
<Jager`> how do I get into my files with write access?
<omkar86> Jager: do chmod on it
<woro2006> i am not sure
<woro2006> but do you know how?
<Jager`> omar86: how do  chmod?
<jimboedgynoob>  I'm trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy and for some reason the Edgy LIVECD will not install - just grinds away at the CD. The CD check is OK. I am on dialup - can I upgrade from D to E WITHOUT booting off the Live CD? I am running a low RAM system - 256MB Laptop. Dapper runs fine.
<mixo8114> Hi
<soundray> woro2006: how what?
<Jager`> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<soundray> woro2006: running beagle?
<soundray> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<lmh> Hi all, my XOrg won't start, LOG does not show an (EE) section
<Jager`> How do i use chmod in terminal?
<woro2006> soundray, how do I edit /etc/fstab
<lmh> my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/258437
<woro2006> to enable the extra attributes
<woro2006> this is my /etc/fstab UUID=b739d0d3-0f4c-4eb6-b56d-eb2ba668dd0b /               reiserfs,user_xattr,notail          0       1
<Jowi> lmh, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<soundray> woro2006: why don't you go back to defaults first and make sure that your system boots again.
<omkar86> Jager: there are permission bits associated with chmod, its worth studying them and then use chmod :)
<omkar86> do man chmod
<soundray> woro2006: the comma after reiserfs is wrong
<woro2006> oh
<woro2006> thanks
<woro2006> now I will reboot
<woro2006> see you in a bit
<jimboedgynoob> has that guy reiser been found guilty or not guilty of murder yet?
<soundray> jimboedgynoob: that's off topic. Ask a support question
<Jowi> jimboedgynoob, #ubuntu-offtopic
<omkar86> Jager: read man page $man chmod
<jimboedgynoob> sorry just wondered
<jimboedgynoob> I have asked a support question twice.
<jimboedgynoob> I will ask it again.
<jimboedgynoob> I'm trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy and for some reason the Edgy LIVECD will not install - just grinds away at the CD. The CD check is OK. I am on dialup - can I upgrade from D to E WITHOUT booting off the Live CD? I am running a low RAM system - 256MB Laptop. Dapper runs fine.
<Jager`> Guys
<Toma-> jimboedgynoob: you could add the cdrom as an apt source and just dist-upgrade that way?
<Jager`> i cant change permissions of folders using chmod
<Jager`> sudo chmod +w /folder/location/ to allow write access tot hat folder right?
<TLE> Hey when I came home after being away for the weekend all of the sudden firefox won't start. No error massage of anything. If I do a ps from the terminal I can see that it is running but it doesn't show up. Any ideas ?
<Jager`> Good this stupid computer is locked to everything i try
<Toma-> Jager`: yeh, but only for root
<jimboedgynoob> Toma I tried to add to Synaptic but it just wants to download off the net - should I try to disconnect and have Edgy as the only repositry?
<Jager`> -_-
<soundray> Jager`: yes, but you need write permissions in /folder/ before you can change /folder/location
<Jowi> TLE, "kill" it. then start firefox from a terminal to see if there are any errors
<whyme> jimboedgynoob, uncheck all the other sources
<Toma-> jimboedgynoob: disable everything except the livecd that you're going to add
<soundray> Jager`: you would make it easier for yourself if you made yourself familiar with the Linux way of doing things
<soundray> Jager`: like storing all user data in $HOME
<whyme> jimboedgynoob, and make sure that the keyword is edgy, else you wont upgrade at all...
<Jager`> How do I make it so I can just go in the folder and add/delete files
<Jager`> but soundray, it was installed by the app/remove utility
<TLE> Jowi: I did, there isn't. I also tried to remove my .mozilla folder to make sure that it wasn't anything I'd done, like a plugin er something. That didn't work either
<jimboedgynoob> tried that whyme OK will give it another try thanks guys - Ahhhh the keyword is EDGY thanks again
<soundray> Jager`: what was installed?
<whyme> :P
<whyme> methinks....
<Jager`> soundray: XMMS
<Jowi> TLE, does it work with another user?
<woro2006> soundray
<woro2006> i am back
<soundray> Jager`: okay, so what do you want to do now?
<whyme> itll be edgy universe multiverse etc...
<Jager`> soundray: I need to get to the XMMS folder so I can add a skin
<soundray> woro2006: fixed your fstab then
<woro2006> it's fixed :)
<TLE> Haven't tried. I usually only have one user. I'll try it
<sysrage> any known issues with firefox in kubuntu? it's super buggy for me. dialog windows are opening up super tiny and if i make them bigger they don't have the content on them that they should. mousing over menu items turns the background grey and gets all fugly. etc
<woro2006> thanks. do you know how come I can't access my own ip address at any ports?
<wceoscar> im getting everithig done... now when i enter this in X sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes
<wceoscar>  it says: E: Couldn't find package emerald-themes
<woro2006> I can ping myself, but couldn't visit my apache website using my ppp ip address
<woro2006> I am behind a Westell router and enable port forwarding on port 80
<omkar86> jimboedgynoob:afaik u can do upgrade from alternate cd and not desktop cd
<soundray> woro2006: you need to set the address that httpd listens to in the apache config.
<Jager`> tried http://localhost?
<jimboedgynoob> omkar so a livecd upgrade WITHOUT BOOTING from it is out of the question?
<woro2006> i can visit the site locally, just not from the outside
<Jowi> wceoscar, you need to get it from the beryl repository (it is not a part of ubuntu). try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jager`> How can I get into my XMMS folder to add a skin?
<jedi__> Eclipse keep crashed when open C/CPP file,any one can help me?
<soundray> Jager`: add it in $HOME/.xmms
<jedi__> 6.10 ubuntu
<omkar86> jimboedgynoob: u can do clean install using desktop cd, but if u plan to do things with apt-get then u can do upgrade from desktopcd(possibly unsafe way)
<jedi__> Eclipse and CDT from deb-src
<Jager`> soundray: Thanks :)
<omkar86> Jager: there is xmms-skins package available on repository
<omkar86> sudo apt-get install xmms-skins
<zhnitamrtvola> i need to set different permission creation masks for different filesystems...is it possible ? and where??
<theplatypus> Can anyone help with a usb problem? Here is the output of dmesg. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34135/
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zhnitamrtvola about mountwindows | zhnitamrtvola, see the private message from Ubotu
<jimboedgynoob> thanks for your time omkar - I'll stick with dapper for now. Edgy Eft LIVECD would not even utilise the swapfile sitting on the hard disk that dapper was happy to use when installing. A noted bug - but hilarious that Edgy states 128MB minimum as an install - more like half a gig!
<woro2006> soundray, I have this in apache <VirtualHost *>
<woro2006> do you want me to change it to <VirtualHost pppip>
<LjL> zhnitamrtvola: this will probably be of some help, look at the fstab lines they give
<Zaehlas> Hello.  I have a disk space problem, if someone can help.  using baobab, disk space usage, my file system reports 42.3 GB of space allocated, however, when I do the filesystem scan, to show me what is allocated where, my entire root partition is only using 3.6 GB.  I have no other mounted volumes (except swap, which is 2 GB).  How do I fix it so it's showing the correct amount?  I have deleted that many gigs worth of files, but it's not "
<soundray> woro2006: for apache config issues, I'm not the best person to consult. Do check out the LAMP information on the wiki, though
<soundray> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<LjL> Zaehlas: what does df show?
<omkar86> jimboedgynoo: ur welcome, if u have less memory try xubuntu
<Zaehlas> LjL: df command from terminal?  one moment, let me check.
<LjL> Zaehlas: yes
<whyme> :(
<omkar86> jimboedgynoob:it was like 500-600 MB download for upgrade via 'update-manager' plus 60MB of xubuntu-desktop
<zhnitamrtvola> ljl thank you
<jimboedgynoob> thanks omkar xubuntu is on my radar. I'll download an ISO over a few nights of dialup 8-)
<whyme> sorry I had to stop Amaranths repo from amaranth.selfip.com... if anyone else is available with about 100gb of bandwidth per week or more, please contact him ASAP through the forums.
<aFx> everybody hi
<Zaehlas> LjL: It shows 44388996 used blocks, 25967916 free blocks, 64% usage on /dev/sda1, my only hard drive.  all the rest appear to be device symbolic links of some sort.
<TLE> Jowi: another user didn't work either
<Zaehlas> LjL: But I know I shouldn't have that many gigs in use.
<theplatypus> can anyone help with a usb problem? output of dmesg can be found here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34135/
<n1gke> My question is this. Ok. I am trying to add the drivers for the dual head video card, although the shell script shows a different directory path, I have created the needed path for the script.
<LjL> Zaehlas: look, i haven't used baobab (i'm on KDE), but isn't it supposed to let you know graphically where the space is being taken up?
<n1gke> When X starts, where is it looking for the driver files, normally ?
<shooters> Zaehlas: what does baobab shows when you do a file usage mapping... What takes up that much space?
<Jowi> TLE, open up synaptic and search for firefox. click firefox and select "mark for complete removal" and apply. after the removal is done reinstall firefox.
<soundray> theplatypus: I think this indicates faulty hardware
<TLE> Jowi: will try that
<theplatypus> soundray: usb hardware or mb?
<Jowi> TLE, you can also see if you have any plugins installed system-wide and remove them to see if it makes a difference
<soundray> theplatypus: I had a PCMCIA USB card causing these messages. Replacing it cured it.
<Zaehlas> LjL: yes, it shows graphiocally, that only 4 gigs of space on my HD used up.   shooters: baobab is not showing that much used up.  can I have blocks in use, without them being truly allocated to files?   if so, how do I fix that?
<KenSentMe> n1gke: what videocard do you have?
<n1gke> KenSentMe, I amusing the Matrox G400 dual head video card
<theplatypus> soundray : It worked fine then suddenly stopped about two weeks ago
<theplatypus> soundray : it also happens with different devices
<n1gke> KenSentMe, I have edited the xorg.conf file to include 2nd monitor and its infos.
<Tjoels> i have a problem with frostwire. it won't open. it just gives an error when i open it in the console. when opening it with the icon in the ubuntu menu, nothing happends. this is the error from the console: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34136/
<soundray> theplatypus: like I say, it sounds like a faulty hub.
<n1gke> KenSentMe, but when re-starting x, it barfs with error message and goes to terminal.
<theplatypus> soundray: thanks for the replies
<LjL> Zaehlas: i think that with journaling filesystems, you *can* have space that shows up as allocated, while it's really been freed, but the garbage collector hasn't kicked in yet. did you remove many very large files just recently?
<admin123> is anyone inhere able to play real media files with totem?
<KenSentMe> n1gke: sorry, i don't know anything about matrox cards
<n1gke> KenSentMe, I can get back here by using sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf.
<soundray> Tjoels: edit runFrost.sh and replace /bin/sh in the first line with /bin/bash
<Paddy_EIRE> Tjoels: I get thae same error with limewire
<Tjoels> soundray: ok, cool, thanks :)
<n1gke> KenSentMe, thanks anyway dude/dudette. I am part way to making it work as the x display doesn't look gibberish at least.
<TLE> Jowi: marking it for somplete removal claims it want'd to uninstall some other things: ekiga, firefox-gnome-support, gnome-app-install, gxine, ubuntu-desktop, yelp. I don
<Tjoels> Paddy_EIRE: look what soundray said.. :)
<Zaehlas> LjL: yes, I was doing some restores between several other systems, I finished those, and do not have any more network mounts, but I deleted close to the amount that shows, but isn't free.  about 36 gigs or so.  but it's been over a week.   how do I manually kick in the garbage collector?
<Paddy_EIRE> Tjoels: thx :)
<n1gke> KenSentMe, I need to know where does startup look for the video drivers, normally.
<TLE> Jowi: ----> suppose it's a good idea to uninstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<LjL> Zaehlas: try running an fsck
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop | TLE
<ubotu> TLE: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Zaehlas> LjL, is that safe any time, or is it best to dump system down to terminal, and run it through the bootstrap?
<n1gke> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TLE> LjL: ahh thanks
<Jowi> TLE, no probs. after removal is done reinstall ubuntu-desktop and you will get all those apps back
<LjL> Zaehlas: you shouldn't fsck a mounted filesystem (at least, you should only ever do that with fsck in check-only mode, no writes)
<LjL> Zaehlas: best would be instructing Ubuntu to run an fsck at next boot. let me find out how ;)
<Zaehlas> LjL: OK, how do I  reboot, and get to fsck without mounting the filesystem?
<Paddy_EIRE> Tjoels: where would that directory be
<Zaehlas> LjL: LOL!  I guess that would be a good utilitu
<Tjoels> Paddy_EIRE: i dont know. trying to figure that out......
<soundray> LjL, Zaehlas: 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<Tjoels> soundray: where is runFrost.sh located?
<LjL> soundray: thanks. isn't there also a "dirty" flag on the FS, that should somehow be settable?
<LjL> i.e. the same flag that stays set if you don't unmount cleanly
<Zaehlas> soundray: will that force an immediate fsck, or will add it to next boot sequence?
<soundray> LjL: there is, but I don't know how to set that
<soundray> Zaehlas: next boot
<Zaehlas> soundray: awesome.  Thanks!
<soundray> Tjoels: depends where you installed it. If it's in your path, 'which runFrost.sh' will tell you.
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray: where would the frostwire/limewire dir be that contains runfrost.sh/runlime.sh
<dreamer> how can I copy my entire OS to a new hd ?
<Zaehlas> LjL: Thanks much as well, gonna reboot, so I'm outta here
<soundray> Tjoels: otherwise, check 'less $(which frostwire)'
<dreamer> I about to buy a new hd and I want to keep my current system and put it as a primary on this new hd
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: I don't know anything about frost/limewire, just a bit about shells.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Tjoels> soundray: thanks again
<soundray> dreamer: you'll have to partition it, e.g. with gparted, then you can copy your old partitions to the new disk. After that, you will have to update /etc/fstab in the new root location.
<Tjoels> how do you search for a file on the whole drive, not just ~?
<soundray> dreamer: best to do all that from a live CD
<dreamer> soundray: hmm
<Warbo> anyone got experience with a Dell Inspiron 1501? The live CD isn't seeing the HD, and Google is saying my search queries for "dell inspiron 1501 ubuntu" look like auto-generated queries from a virus :(
<dreamer> eah I thought so
<soundray> Tjoels: 'sudo updatedb ; locate file'
<dennister> g'morning all
<TLE> Jowi: No dice with that either. The wierd thing is that it acts as if it is being run, but just isn't visible. No error massage nad shows up in ps
<Tjoels> soundray, is there a graphical way?
<soundray> Tjoels: why make things more difficult for yourself?
<tonyyarusso> Any Gobby/sobby experts about?  Question about where/how it saves the files.
<meisam> how can i install IBM DB2 guys
<Tjoels> soundray, well, ur right :) it's easier to learn the commands...
<Jowi> TLE, any plugins in  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ?
<dennister> has anyone used cvs versions of compiling apps on edgy? i'm having trouble with lirc and the www.lirc.org site says we should be using cvs version 8.1 for kernels > 2.6.17
<meisam> guys im sorry i have searched alot i wanna know how to install IBM DB2
<meisam> please help meeee
<Warbo> meisam: no need to repeat, probably you are getting no replies since nobody knows :(
<meisam> Warbo and for u no need to repeat since u know nothin...
<dennister> even mario's backports version are only 8.09
<meisam> Warbo sorry im not rude but when somebody needs sth meaning that he is insisting he is not repeating
<Warbo> meisam: Wow, thanks a lot there. I am trying to keep the channel from being filled with the same messages. Have patience and if someone knows then they will reply
<soundray> meisam: I was just about to reply to you but now you've disqualified yourself :(
<meisam> soundray dude i did not mean it
<Paddy_EIRE> Tjoels: i think its in "usr/lib/FrostWire/runFrost.sh"
<cgg> hi
<meisam> soundray u r not ganna answer?
<Scorpmoon> is it recommended to get google earth from google, or from apt-get ?
<Scorpmoon> or from add/remove programs
<Toma-> Scorpmoon: synaptic
<Scorpmoon> mmm'kay
<dennister> i take it no one here has tried using cvs versions for compiling?
<TLE> Jowi: There was. I tried to move and start up firefox. No dice either
<cgg> has anyone yet tried to install an canon lbp5000 on ubuntu? :>
<Warbo> meisam: Looks like he just left, sorry. I can't offer any help with DB2, but I think you've learned a lesson here :)
<jorgext> Hi, I want to install firefox 2.0; I have a tar.gz file and I don't know what to do, where to put de folder....
<chandu> toma hiii
<chandu> iam a new bie to linux
<Toma-> hello..
<Toma-> chandu: super.
<chandu> i have a doubt
<dennister> <--has had very little luck compiling in the first place, and is still a noob
<Flibberdy> hi all.. does anyone know if ubuntu x64 works with beryl/nvidia blob drivers?
<shwag> when my usb drive gets mounted (its ext3) it is only writable by root. How do I open it up so users can reader and write to a usb drive. Also, is there a way to rename my usb drive so its not called 'usbdisk' like all my other ones ?
<jorgext> Hi, I want to install firefox 2.0; I have a tar.gz file and I don't know what to do, where to put de folder....
<Warbo> Flibberdy: Nvidia give 64bit drivers, and they support AiGLX, so I don't see why not
<meisam> Warbo ok ok, im sorry if i was harsh, u wanna say u won, ok go ahead, u won, but i really need it thats why i reapetd
<Tjoels> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, it is. did you get it working? :)
<meisam> Warbo c ya
<Flibberdy> thanks warbo
<Jowi> TLE, I have no idea :-/
<shwag> jorgext: shouldnt you just get the dpkg ?
<Warbo> meisam: not at all, I am just saying that if you want to get some help then try not alienating people
<Paddy_EIRE> Tjoels: same thing
<Warbo> meisam: (oftopic by the way, let's leave it here)
<cgg> how can i set my second display as an extended desktop
<woro2006> hi, how do I test whether port 80 is working in a terminal?
<Tjoels> Paddy_EIRE: me too.. :/ bah.
<meisam> Warbo sure, offtopic
<dabaR> !xinerama > cgg
<woro2006> assume I am behind a router
<TLE> Jowi: Thanks for your help. I installed epiphany and will look in launchpad and the forum
<Toma-> woro2006: telnet it?
<cgg> thx :)
<woro2006> like how?
<woro2006> toma, the command?
<Toma-> telnet <ip> <port>
<Tjoels> soundray: changing the /bin/sh to /bin/bash didn't work...
<dabaR> Tjoels: on Ubuntu sh links to bash.
<Paddy_EIRE> Tjoels: doesnt it mean the line isnt exectuted if it starts with #
<phaedrus44> what is the best torrent client program?
<woro2006> No terminfo entry for "unknown".
<Toma-> phaedrus44: the best is what you finally stick with.
<Polibio> hola
<[koji] > woro2006: use nmap
<Tjoels> Paddy_EIRE, yes, but scripts always starts like that...
<dabaR> Tjoels: Or actually no it doesn't/
<Tjoels> dabaR, so what are the difference?
<Alamar> i downloaded ubuntu 6.10 but it stalls while loading, can anyone help? I am new at IRC
<Warbo> phaedrus44: I would say the default one is great for simplicity. Azureus is popular for power users
<Morrissey> Can anyone please help me on how to install the latest drivers for ATI Radeon 9000 on edgy? I have "radeon" as my driver in xorg.conf now. In advance, thanks
<Warbo> Alamar: Did you try the "check CD for defects" option?
<woro2006> do you know any internet site that do nmap
<phaedrus44> Warbo:   yeah i forgot about azureus
<dabaR> Tjoels: sh links to dash, the debian alchemist shell, a simpler shell than bash, but similar. In fact, I think it does everything same as bash, but does less than bash
<dabaR> Tjoels: what's your issue? On a pastebin, please.
<Jager-> Is there a shortcut key to lock the screen? Similar to window's windowkey+L
<Warbo> Morrissey: There is a guide I started https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<xnewb> to what file do i add export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=...  i added it to .bashrc, but banshee doesn't seem to recognize it
<soheil> hi room
<erUSUL> Morrissey: you have the latest free radeon driver afaik
<dabaR> !ati > Morrissey
<erUSUL> !ati | Morrissey
<ubotu> Morrissey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> Morrissey: Maybe that will help (seems some pretty knowledgable guy has taken over updating it recently)
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: would you know what is wrong here "runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")"
<Morrissey> thanks all!
<woro2006> koji , can you nmap to see my port 80 is working
<Jager-> Is there a shortcut key to lock the screen? Similar to window's windowkey+L
<Tjoels> dabaR: i can't start frostwire. when i try to execute it from a terminal, it gives me this output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34136/
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: runlime is the limewire script... did you change it?
<Warbo> FGLRX driver won't work with Radeon 9000 I don't think
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: no
<kudzubane> any one getting large font in gdm input fields after installation of nvidia-glx?
<mojojojo_> hi
<[koji] > woro2006: what is your ip, it tells you what ports are open
<dabaR> show me the script itself...
<dabaR> Jager-: there is a keyboard shortcuts mapping app in system>prefs, maybe you can set it there.
<jorgext> sokay
<soheil> I have a problem:why do unix-based systems simply ignore the 'deAdlock' problem?
<jorgext> thanks ppl
<dabaR> xnewb: try /etc/bash.bashrc
<woro2006> 129.44.188.139
<woro2006> i want to know if 3888 is open
<soheil> I have a problem:why do unix-based systems simply ignore the 'deAdlock' problem?
<shwag> if I unmount a usb disk, is there a way to remount it again without physically unplugging it ?
<dabaR> soheil: if they did, you would see your system unusable often, which you do not.
<woro2006> better yet, can you access 129.44.188.139:3888 from firefox
<soheil> how?
<Warbo> Hmm, I tried "acpi=force irqpoll" which I found in the forums, but my HD still isn't detected
<dabaR> Tjoels: show me the script itself, please.
<Morrissey> Warbo, how do I know wich drivers I have? I use radeon right now, but I dont think I got the latest
<Tjoels> dabaR: right away!
<soheil> why don't they use the banker's algorithm, for example?
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34140/
<Warbo> Morrissey: I don't really know. Maybe dri.sf.net will say the latest version? (I am using the radeon driver on my 9200 here fine BTW)
<dabaR> wasn't frostwire in Ubuntu's repos? You guys downloaded the thing from somewhere elsE?
<Tjoels> dabaR: the script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34141/
<[koji] > woro2006: no luck
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: im using LimeWire Pro
<soheil> I have a problem:why do unix-based systems simply ignore the 'deAdlock' problem?
<alek66> hi everyone
<soheil> why don't they use the banker's algorithm, for example?
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: and I get the exact same error as Tjoels
<sysrage> any known issues with firefox in kubuntu? it's super buggy for me. dialog windows are opening up super tiny and if i make them bigger they don't have the content on them that they should. mousing over menu items turns the background grey and gets all fugly. etc
<b03nto> woro2006: 80/tcp open http-proxy Squid webproxy 2.5.STABLE14
<Zaehlas> LjL: Well, I'm back, I ran it (fsck) twice at boot, both time no errors, seems to be successful, and it doesn't seem to free up that space.  I've got 30 gigs of used space on my filesystem, and no idea what is using it.  I've checked every directory I know how to check, and looked for hiiden files, etc.   You or anyone else have a suggestion?
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: well, I will work with one of you, and the other one watches and does the same, I think that's best. I am not sure right now why the error is there, but will try fixing it, it may take a few...who wants to watch?
<alek66> my linux has become very slow and sometimes crash after I tried to suspend my computer
<alek66> seems like now it wants to check the file system everytime
<Tjoels> Paddy_EIRE: are you? well im using frostwire.. wierd... is ur error the EXACT same as this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34136/ ?
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: ill do
<Warbo> alek66: I hear that non-free graphics drivers can have problems with suspend/resume
<Paddy_EIRE> Tjoels: yep
<Tjoels> dabaR, i will :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Tjoels: they are more or less the same app
<alek66> Warbo, ok... i can live without suspend... but i want to fix my linux... its reallyslow now
<Tjoels> Paddy_EIRE, dabaR: Paddy can do it.. ok.. but can you then private message me the result? :D
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: did you get the other version of limewire from their site?
<Warbo> Hmmm... I would try running "top" and seeing if there is a program using far too many resources
<Kishore> ubotu, kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Warbo> (that was to alek66 by the way ^)
<dabaR> Tjoels: if we remember...
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: latest release
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: there are several versions a linux, windows, mac, and other version.
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: im using the proper linux version
<dabaR> http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther is the link.
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: so you downloaded a .rpm?
<alek66> Warbo, i have beryl running
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: i converted with alien
<Warbo> aren;t the Limewire verisons the same, since they all use the same JAR file?
<Zaehlas> Anyone else have an idea why my filesystem won't free up space after deleting files?  they were deleted last week, I can't find any other reasons that I would have files taking up over 30 gigs of space, and fsck, repeat runs at boot time, won't free up that space.
<Tjoels> dabaR: i downloaded the .deb from the official frostwire site....
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: always worked perfectly in the past
<Warbo> alek66: What graphics driver are you running?
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: that may be it. Download this version from above so we can work with the same versions, me and you.
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: ok
<Warbo> Zaehlas: Bad blocks? :(
<alek66> Warbo, geforce fx go5700 64mbddr agp
<Morrissey>  Hi, I want to use the absolutely latest "radeon" drivers for my ATI Radeon 9000 card. Im currently using the "radeon" drivers wich works ok with aixgl, but I want to get the lates drivers .. how do I do that?
<Warbo> alek66: did you install Nvidia's driver, or leave it with the default?
<Zaehlas> Warbo: none that fsck reports, and the filesystem is mounted on a mirrored raid, which the raid tools report that it's good.
<Music_Shuffle> Zaehlas, stating the obvious here, but did you make sure to clear the trash too?  I find myself doing that often...forget to clear it out of the trash. >.>
<Warbo> Zaehlas: OK, well I am guessing you have already tried everything I might suggest next :)
<Zaehlas> Music_Shuffle: Good idea, and yes, I had already cleared the trash.
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: downloaded
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: has same error...
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<Music_Shuffle> That's the extent of my ability to help then. ./steps back to let someone else be more useful
<Zaehlas> Warbo: pretty much.  it's just phantom data or something.  the graphical file usage does a scan, only shows 3.6 gigs used up, but every other utility reports 42 gigs used up
<alek66> Warbo, i used http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ lrm nvidia driver
<Music_Shuffle> Wow.  Rather...large difference. >.>
<Warbo> Zaehlas: Maybe there is a massive sparse file somewhere? I think different apps handle them differently
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: that was the win version you gave me to download
<Zaehlas> Music_Shuffle: aye.  if it was a gig or two, I wouln;t be worried....
<Warbo> alek66: OK, I was just going to suggest that if you left it on the default then Beryl would definetly go slow, but since you are using the nvidia one it shouldn't
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: no..does it have runLime.sh in there?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: and I found the solution.
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: k
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: just edit the runlime file and change /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<alek66> Warbo, thanks.... from time  to time it gets really slow
<Zaehlas> Warbo: Well, I'm relying on the Baobab disk usage analyzer, and that's what is supposed to tell me what's really on my system.  anyone else have a suggestion on a better way to scan, to see if there's a hidden file, or something?
<dabaR> then run it again, should work.
<alek66> even at boot up
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: 1 sec
<Tjoels> Paddy_EIRE: will you please pm me if you solve it?
<Paddy_EIRE> Tjoels: sure
<Tjoels> thanks
<Tjoels> :)
<Warbo> alek66: I don't know what to suggest really, as I have gone through the obvious things. Personally I haven't used Beryl, and haven't used Nvidia in about 6 months
<Warbo> alek66: sorry :(
<ryanakca> how do you set your console to use python2.5 by default instead of 2.4?
<nox-Hand> thirstyferret, What the devil are you doing here?
<fuffe> I have a question about bugs and ubuntu.. why does bugs on third party apps such as gphpedit turns up in launchpad?
<alek66> Warbo, thanks anyway
<fuffe> etc: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gphpedit/+bug/46487
<thirstyferret> nox-Hand learning ;)
<nox-Hand> thirstyferret, Hah
<fuffe> gphpedit is developed by the gphpedit team, not by ubuntu, right?
<Seveas> fuffe, that's a bug in the ubuntu gphpedit package
<Warbo> fuffe: Launchpad can trakc other bug trackers, so that Ubuntu users just have to report all of their bugs to Launchpad and any upstream bugs will be added to the bug report
<Seveas> fuffe, if it were an upstream bug, it would be /products/gphpedit/+bug/46487
<hyper_ch> Seveas: did you temporarily ban "abo"?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know of another parental control software besides dansguardian? Has anyone here ever tried CensorNet?
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: that works... :) but I use limewire pro which is paid for, that fix doesnt seem to work with that
<fuffe> ok..
<Paddy_EIRE> Tjoels: u there
<Tjoels> Paddy_EIRE: yea
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: it has exactly the same ./runLime.sh file?
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: i think so
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: do some comparison...
<dabaR> at least up to that line.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Demon> can any1 help me with this? i cannot remove the map e107_plugins, permission is denied, but the chmod is 777
<dabaR> And you get the same exact error?
<Demon> can any1 help me with this? i cannot remove the map e107_plugins, permission is denied, but the chmod is 777
<dabaR> Tjoels: your fix is a little different.
<hikenboot> hello all--anyone know which file i would put the variable DHCPDARGS=eth0 in other distros reference /etc/sysconfig but that doesnt exist on ubuntu
<dabaR> Tjoels: edit /usr/bin/frostwire change sh /blah/blah to bash /blah/blah and save, close, then run frostwire again.
<Warbo> Hmmm. Googling for people with the same SATA problem on a Dell Inspiron 1501 (HD isn't detected) seems to say that the boot option "acpi=force irqpoll" fixes it, but I tried that and it didn't help :(
<dabaR> hikenboot: why are you setting that variable?
<dabaR> hikenboot: following a tutorial?
<hikenboot> so that the dhcpd will only listen on that interface
<dabaR> hikenboot: well....you have a dhcpd on your computer?
<Zaehlas> what is the website to upload a screenshot to, to link in here?  paste.ubuntu something?
<hikenboot> yes
<dabaR> Zaehlas: /topic
<Tjoels> dabaR: you mean the /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh ?
<Zaehlas> Thank you
<Demon> any1 plz? i really need it removed to go on
<dabaR> Tjoels: I wrote exactly what I mean, I checked, why is it not working the way I said?
<dabaR> hikenboot: and what is the name of thwe program you installed for dhcpd?
<hikenboot> apt-get install bind I believe
<hikenboot> no sorry
<dabaR> bind is not a dhcpd.
<hikenboot> right I know
<dabaR> which one?
<dabaR> dhcp3-server?
<Tjoels> dabaR: ahh, sorry..
<dabaR> Tjoels: no worries
<hikenboot> no apt-get install dhcp
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: same error
<hikenboot> should i have chosen dhcp3-server?
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: is that the ./runLime.sh you posted at first?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<Demon> can any1 help me with this? i cannot remove the map e107_plugins, permission is denied, but the chmod is 777
<Tjoels> dabaR: it works! thanks!
<Warbo> Demon: It is probably like that for a reason, but if you insist then "sudo -s -H" should give you a superuser shell. Delete it in that (rm <filename>" then press Ctrl-D to exit superuser
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: I then copied the working "runLime.sh" to "/usr/lib/LimeWire" and still I get the same error
<dabaR> Tjoels: welcome
<Demon> warbo: thanks, ofcource :P i forgot the sudo command infront of it :D ty!!!
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: and you got the rpm of the pay version of LImewire?
<hikenboot> dabaR, should i have installed dhcp3-server instead?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/*]  by ChanServ
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: yes
<Warbo> Demon: Ah. Try jsut "sudo rm <filename>" then. If that fails then "sudo -s -H" should give you unlimited powers (thereofre exit it as soon as possible)
<dabaR> hikenboot: I am still looking into it.
<wildchild> how can I checj whos' on the server, command finger doesn't work
<Warbo> OK, I can't fix my problem with Dapper so I'll try out some convoluted method of booting from USB hard drive. See you all :)
<dabaR> hikenboot: edit /etc/default/dhcp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*as9105.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: i think i got a temp solution thanks man
<antoniod> hello, I can't boot from ubuntu cd
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: good work.
<antoniod> I select start or install ubuntu, and then the cd stops
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: I extracted the rpm and changed the "runLime.sh" as you said and now it runs straight from the folder
<hikenboot> thanks dabaR
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: ya, it may be that the installation messes it up because it is not built for the Ubuntu way of having something in /usr, something in /bin, and so on
<dabaR> hikenboot: welcome
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: oh, although it always worked in dapper
<hikenboot> I would like to know where you found that I was unable to
<Paddy_EIRE> maybe its a simple little bug to be fixed gonna email the co. to see if they can provide a full fixed version
<Paddy_EIRE> dabaR: thanks dabaR see ya later
<dabaR> hikenboot: see this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34145/ i is alias for sudo aptitude install. Let me know if you need further explanation.
<dabaR> Paddy_EIRE: see ya
<dabaR> hikenboot: in particular lines 27 28
<julian_> is there an instruction to install jdk on ubuntu ?
<dabaR> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> !java > julian_
<julian_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hikenboot> well thanks again ...good luck and have fun!
<dabaR> julian_: well, I should have just told you...sun-java5-jdk is the package.
<[\] > where is the uhh
<[\] > sources.list thing?
* [\]  cant remember
<dabaR> /etc/apt
<[\] > no like
<dabaR> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<[\] > on a webpage it has all the sources
<[\] > yeah
<[\] > thanks
<[\] > :D
<dabaR> :P
<Ace_NoOne> Hi there! In Ubuntu, is there a way to mount some online storage (e.g. WebDAV) so that files there can be executed directly?
<Ace_NoOne> The reason: I'm trying to store my TiddlyWiki online rather than on my thumb drive, but that's only useful if I don't have to copy back and forth for edits...
<pooya> should I upgare to 6.10?
<dabaR> pooya: no
<michael> pooya: No
<schmirgo> hi, i have some problems with codepages. i'm trying to mount a windows(win xp) share which contains german umlauts and japanese characters. somehow i can't get the right codepage... any suggestions?
<michael> pooya: buy Windows XP
<dabaR> schmirgo: ask on #ubuntu-de is what I think is a good suggestion
<pooya> michael, ?!
<michael> just kidding
<alecjw> how do i open an RPM package in file-roller?
<thirstyferret> michael, what the... ;)
<michael> :-)
<schmirgo> dabaR: ok thanks ;)
<michael> Hahaha
<dabaR> alecjw: did you try right clicking open with?
<TheGateKeeper> is samba installed by default?
<Seveas> schmirgo, try nls=utf8 as mount option
<Seveas> TheGateKeeper, no
<m0> hello, I am wondering why everything i reboot or boot my computer, XORG-AIR uses 40% of Memory
<m0> i have to restart X-Server for it to be back to stable
<alecjw> dabaR: yes. it says "archive type not supported"
<schmirgo> Seveas: ok I'll try
<Captain_Redbeard> Hey guys... quick question... how do I compile wine to use arts as its sound engine?
<TheGateKeeper> Seveas, that's what I thought thanx
<mojojojo_> hi there my sound in Ubuntu stopped working :( :( :(
<Dreamglider> is any ISO burning tool installed by default in 6.06 ?
<dabaR> mojojojo_: did you look at System>Prefs>Sound to see whether anything is muted?
<mojojojo_> for example for xmms it's: ** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<RedLance> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dabaR> Dreamglider: ya, right click on a .iso file, and select burn to cd or something like that.
<dabaR> Captain_Redbeard: there is a #winehq
<alecjw> dabaR: do any ideas?
<Dreamglider> ALLRIGHT, THANKS
<dabaR> alecjw: not really, give me a copy to a .rpm file, and I may get some.
<Dreamglider> with out the caps*
<dabaR> welcome
<mojojojo_> dabaR, are you sure its System>Prefs>Sound? there's no settings for making anything muted
<quazimodo> Fuck
<alecjw> dabaR: actually, i think i9 can convert it to a DEB with alien. thanks
<Dreamglider> i just downloaded 6.10 im gona give it a spinn
<LjL> !language | quazimodo
<ubotu> quazimodo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dabaR> alecjw: sure
<crayzee> Does anyone here play unreal-tournament? I have it set up and playing fine, but I cant get it to network. It claims to start a multiplayer game but netstat -pant lists nothing...
<quazimodo> Fuck your family friendly channel you anal retentive pissant
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<quazimodo> ubuntu is shit anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@211.30.100.161]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cmweb> Can some one tell me how to chmod only Folders and not the documents inside them?
<michael> If you wanna try 6.10 in vmware the network just NOT work
<cmweb> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<michael> In real it works fine (without vmware)
<chandu> michael,  hii
<chandu> iam anew bie to linux
<michael> anyone has tried the same? 6.10 in vmware?
<RedLance> My client keeps crashing when I try to use Ultima Online under wine.  See my pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34146/
<dabaR> mojojojo_: ya, I was wrong. double click the little sound icon in the top right.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<teclo> network works properly on ubuntu 6.10 in vmware here
<michael> hmm
<julian_> i want to try jdk but if i search sun-java-jdk i don't find anything
<michael> and no network problems
<dabaR> cmweb: chmod by itself will only change the directory's permissions, do you use -r?
<soheil> hi room
<gpafixit> Besides Istanbul is there another desktop recorder? Istanbul doesn't work well. It makes for choppy video and blinks a lot .. I read about wink but don't see it when I search apt ..
<michael> so eth0 exist in vmware ubuntu 6.10?
<cmweb> dabaR, i have to i have over 100 folders
<mojojojo_> dabaR, anyting is unmuted
<cmweb> inside the www dir
<mojojojo_> dabaR, everything is unmuted
<soheil> I have problem with setting my DSL connection
<lmh> hi all, xorg won't start.
<mojojojo_> for example for xmms it's: ** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<dabaR> cmweb: so you want to recursively apply the permission change, but only to directories...not sure how, I suppose you read the man page?
<lmh> no (EE) section in the LOG-File
<soheil> every time I log on to ubuntu I should run ppppoeconf after 'su'
<dabaR> mojojojo_: run sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart in a terminal, show me output on a pastebin if it is more than one line.
<cmweb> i did chmod --help
<lmh> my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/258437
<lmh> anybody an idea? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't help
<cmweb> bbl peps
<flos> hello i'm trying to install 6.10 on an older toshiba laptop the problem is, the insallation never succeeded so far, i've already tried 3 times. i'm not sure what caused the problem, at the end the screen is blank or coloured all in the same colour, so i right now i can't tell you more.
<Music_Shuffle> Is the disk the problem perhaps?
<mojojojo_> dabaR,  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ ok ] 
<mojojojo_>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ ok ] 
<lmh> anybody an idea?
<dabaR> cmweb: I do not know of a way, other than writing a shell script.
<soheil> every time I log on to ubuntu I should run 'pppoeconf' after 'su'
<boink> flos: use the alternate cd
<dabaR> mojojojo_: and open xmms now again, from a terminal, try playing a song.
<flos> boink, is it on the same download page?
<boink> which ubuntu are you using?
<flos> trying 6.10
<mojojojo_> dabaR, no difference - ** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<boink> I installed xubuntu on an old laptop, you might want to try that
<boink> and using wireless on that old laptop?
<flos> boink, would that be possible?
<mojojojo_> dabaR,  it's sth to do with gnome itself because Ubuntu plays welcoming tune nicely before loading gnome
<boink> with Edgy, maybe. with dapper, yes
<dm_> Anyone know how to change the session splash screen ?
<boink> of course, it depends on the wireless card/chip
<flos> ok
<phipu> hi
<dabaR> mojojojo_: open the xmms properties, and change the sound output to something else,see what you have now. Are you using edgy?
<boink> but really, gnome and kde are too much bloat for an old laptop
<flos> so what do you recommend?
<Music_Shuffle> boink, are they really?!
<boink> xubuntu
<boink> yes
<lmh> my /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/258520
<flos> in the end i wanted to run some java application on it
<midgetg0at> Any one have issues when trying to use Brasero to burn a DVD ISO that it created? It errors saying "The disc in the drive is a DVD please insert a recordable CD"
<ah> hi there, could anybody help me with my enet-card? its an 9230tx, i can ping it, i can use ist but top speed is around 800kB, onboard plug'n'plays fine :-(
<boink> oh boy :)
<philipsmith> I want to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper using apt-get. How do I do this? Thanks!
<boink> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<phipu> I've backuped my system in a tar file. What is the simplest way to copy data back?
<boink> did you compress that tar file too?
<phipu> no
<dm_> Anyone know how to change the session splash screen ?
<boink> that's a good idea as well .. you can use bzip2 or gzip to do that
<lmh> I installed Ubuntu 6.10 desktop from scratch, installation worked perfect but after installation xorg does not start
<mojojojo_> dabaR, it worked after I changed from default to other. But it's xmms, firefox will still refuse to play anything for example
<dabaR> dm_: the gnome login splash screen?
<dabaR> mojojojo_: like flash sound?
<alecjw> lmh: have you canged the monitor/grpahics card?
<dabaR> mojojojo_: well, at least you can listen to music while we fix it...
<mojojojo_> dabaR, like flash sound :)
<boink> firefox never plays anything
<boink> it depends on how you've set up firefox
<mojojojo_> dabaR,  yeah :D :D
<blair> hello
<lmh> alecjw: no
<dabaR> mojojojo_: you should read the flash section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats , I saw some fixes there, but never had to apply any.
<alecjw> lmh: is it an LCD? does it say "out of range" or simmilar?
<flos> thank you, boink
<flos> bye
<blair> Can anyone see my text?
<fyrestrtr> lmh: how far do you get?
<boink> good luck
<boink> blair: yes
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lmh> alecjw: LOG: http://pastebin.ca/258520
<blair> swiit
<blair> sweet
<blair> Just testing out BitchX, first time using it.
<lmh> fyrestrtr: it boots, starts to load xorg, but only gives black screen
<idj> using Edgy, how can i obtain the IP address of the network interface? (other than the 127.0.1.1 that the hostname of the system resolve to)
<DevC> i did the upgrades that the site recommended by doing 'sudo apt-get remove firefox mozilla-firefox' and then 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox' like it said and now I no longer have a browser to use o_O
<fyrestrtr> lmh: decrease your default resolution. In xorg.conf, for the depth 24, remove the 1600x1200
<lmh> fyrestrtr: LOGFILE: http://pastebin.ca/258520
<fyrestrtr> lmh: yes I saw it.
<dm_> dabaR yep, got it, its in Gconf-editor
<m0> how do I run a command from gnome-terminal
<dabaR> DevC: what web site?
<lmh> fyrestrtr: ok, try it
<DevC> I tell it to run firefox and it popsup saying "Starting firefox" and then closes and nothing else happens
<m0> i want to automatically run irssi
<m0> from selecting an icon
<fyrestrtr> m0: create a desktop icon for it, or a launcher on the panel.
<dabaR> m0: from clicking a launcher icon?
<DevC> dabaR: the official website for upgrading from 5.04 to 6.10 through steps
<m0> But I want the Gnome-Terminal profile to be set to IRSSI
<Dreamglider> does anyone know how i can make a chart with two curves in open office calc ?
<dabaR> DevC: well, let me point out that fficially ubuntu recommends upgrading version by version
<lmh> fyrestrtr: no difference, does not start, but always filckrs
<dabaR> m0: you want to always open irssi when you open a terminal?
<m0> dabar, that link...
<lmh> fyrestrtr: the natural resolution of my lcd is 1600x1200
<fyrestrtr> lmh: what video card is this?
<lmh> fyrestrtr: mga g550
<sysrage> what's the name of the recommended JRE package?
<dabaR> DevC: cat /etc/issue
<fyrestrtr> m0: edit your profile, in the Title and Command tab, tick the 'Run a custom command instead of my shell' and type irssi
<webmaren> i want to upgrade to 6.10, but the first time i tried my computer crashed inexplicably halfway through and i had to reinstall back from breezy
<superlion> howdy
<fyrestrtr> webmaren: why didn't you just install edgy?
<superlion> when i do apt-get update it tells me "W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9"
<dabaR> !java > sysrage
<dennister> has anyone used the cvs version of lirc, as per www.lirc.org's suggestion for kernels > 2.6.17?
<m0> fyrestrtr: where do I see that
<superlion> how can i add the GPG key to my system?
<webmaren> fyrestrtr: i have a breexy disk
<fyrestrtr> lmh: I'm not familiar with that, try reducing your default depth and resolution to 1024x768@16
<dabaR> superlion: do you want to download a package from http://download.tuxfamily.org?
<webmaren> oh wait i should burn and edgy disk
<sysrage> dabaR: thanks. that brings me to another question. what's the difference between universe and multiverse?
<lmh> fyrestrtr: does not work. any other idea?
<fyrestrtr> m0: open gnome terminal, the Edit > Profiles
<i7ch> is there a way to remove totem-plugin without removing ubuntu-desktop? i don't know why apt is insisting on it
<fyrestrtr> lmh: does the desktop cd work?
<dabaR> sysrage: read the components page.
<dabaR> !repos > sysrage
<lmh> fyrestrtr: perfectly
<sysrage> ty again
<fyrestrtr> i7ch: you can safely remove ubuntu-desktop, its just a meta-package.
<fyrestrtr> lmh: at your native res?
<Dheeraj_k> is it possible to make deb package of already installed application?
<lmh> fyrestrtr: yes, 1600x1200 @ 60Hz
<lmh> fyrestrtr: with the same xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> lmh: I don't know then, sorry. I don't have any experience with MGA :( Only nvidia and ati.
<Dheeraj_k> is it possible?
<Dheeraj_k> to make deb package
<fyrestrtr> lmh: could be a known issue, have you checked lp?
<dabaR> i7ch: it will not remove any of your apps, ubuntu-desktop depends on the plugin, as it is a list of packages common to ubuntu desktop
<Dheeraj_k> of already installed application?
<dabaR> i7ch: totem plugin for firefox?
<Dheeraj_k> hmmm
<i7ch> dabaR, yeah, thanks (and you too fyrestrtr), i've just removed it
<Dheeraj_k> ?
<dabaR> i7ch: I hate that plugin too:)
<i7ch> dabaR, totem is a disaster in general
<we2by> guys
<lmh> fyrestrtr: what is lp?
<defrysk> i7ch, its not
<we2by> how do I play high definition video?
<dabaR> i7ch: are you gonna install another plugin for firefox movies?
<defrysk> runs greatly here
<i7ch> dabaR, mplayer plugin
<dabaR> i7ch: I like playing files in their "proper" app, so I don't
<fyrestrtr> lmh: launchpad, the ubuntu bugtracker.
<idj> programming question: how can i obtain the IP address of the network interface? (other than the 127.0.1.1 that the hostname of the system resolves to)
<Dheeraj_k> i distributed more than 40+ ubuntu cd among my friends but most of them don't have internet so they can not download needed package
<rollfilm> Does someone know why edgy slows down during boot while processing /scripts/local-top? What is /scripts/local-top?
<dabaR> Dheeraj_k: how did you install?
<i7ch> idj: ifconfig
<lmh> fyrestrtr: no, did not check yet
<DevC> sorry closed the wrong window
<shwag> how can I check if I have usb1 or usb2 ?
<dabaR> Dheeraj_k: keep your question in one line, I almost missed it
<idj> i7ch: you mean parsing the output of ifconfig?
<Dheeraj_k> using apt
<fredl> Hmm, what's the apropriate way to determine which modules get loaded at boot time these days?
<dabaR> Dheeraj_k: the packages can be found in /var/cache/apt/archives
<i7ch> i have another question, speaking of which: how do i change the default app gnome launches to play mp3s? right click -> open with brings up the "open [this file]  and other files of type mp3 with this app", which works, but it defaults back to "Music player" immediately thereafter. i can't get the setting to hold.
<fredl> this bcm43xx modules keeps locking up my system...
<Dheeraj_k> to download and install needed package from net!
<we2by> how do I play high definition video?
<Doow> i7ch: in the File Browser, select properties of a mp3 file, then you can set it someplace tehre
<defrysk> i7ch, go to properties of the file iso open with
<shwag> how can I check if I have usb1 or usb2 ?  I am only getting about 1 meg a second while copying..but im suppose to have usb2 i beleive. Dont know what is bringing down the speed.
<i7ch> ah finally, thanks!
<dabaR> Dheeraj_k: on your system the packages are in that directory after you install them, so copy them from there, and manually install them on the other computers...even install them manually only on one computer, and make a script with all the commands you ran, then just run the script on the other computers.
<DiamonD> Hiya
<DiamonD> i have a'n question but don't know where to ask
<matsur> hey all, anyone know of an app to generate JAD files from J2ME JARs?
<defrysk> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fyrestrtr> shwag: dmesg should tell you
<Guardian> hi
<Guardian> just discovered that linux-686 has been obsoleted
<DiamonD> does anyone know a simple tool for adding subtitles to a dvd movie
<alecjw> Guardian: use linux-genreic instead
<Guardian> so i don't need to change anything when i previously uninstalled linux-386 in favor of linux-686 ?
<Dheeraj_k> but if package is alredy installed than?
<Demon> Can anybody help me getting back my username for my mysql database, i lost it :(
<dabaR> Dheeraj_k: and run PS1="" before you run the command so you don't have to erase the prompt from every line
<alecjw> Demon: does the root account work?
<defrysk> Guardian, nope
<dabaR> Dheeraj_k: the package is still there, did you at least look already?
<Jim> How can I turn of the x serve and be in init 3?
<DevC> dabaR: cat /etc/issue outputs Ubuntu 5.10
<shwag> fyrestrtr: it looks like the main thing is if I have a USB1 device plugged in on that bus...it slows down the whole bus.
<DiamonD> i want to add a srt file into a dvd movie i allready ripped on my hdd
<Demon> alecjw: i know that yes, but i setted a different account up for my mysql db
<DiamonD> are there simple tools for it or a'n howto ?
<dabaR> DevC: so you have that version then? what code name is shown in cat /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dabaR> Demon: what was the account name?
<fyrestrtr> shwag: that's USB for ya :)
<DiamonD> where can i ask questions like this
<Demon> dabar: i lost the username, i know the password
<alecjw> Demon: in one of the tabs for mysql adminsitrator, it will give you a list of users
<dabaR> Demon: you can not create a user name if you do not know what its user name will be:)
<Jim> Hello, can anyone help me with some video card driver issues?
<Demon> dabar: i created it, but i forgot now :P
<Doow> Demon: if you have access to the root account of the myswl db there's pretty good documentation at the official site about account management
<Doow> mysql*
<dabaR> Demon: unless some system table still has the name, go ask on #mysql
<Demon> doow: i think i can, im the root user... but im noob at mysql
<Dheeraj_k> i found most of the package installed here /usr/share so if i take the backup of that directory and save it on other pc than is it going to work?
<Demon> k il ask there
<dabaR> Dheeraj_k: if all needed packages are there, it should be possible to install all the needed packages on the other systems.
<mdeboer> hello. i have only 1 network interface, and it did not work until i activated eth1 instead of eth0. no idea what eth0 refers to... any idea how i can find out, and how i can tell the system to use the network card as eth0?
<DevC> dabaR: both Hoary and Breezy are shown in sources.list
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmmm.... is there a ubuntu package of a later version of blackdown java than 1.4? :P I need java 1.6 and don't know how to sort it
<mdeboer> in general, i is not clear how hardware detection works with edgy...
<dabaR> mdeboer: what commands activated eth1? show your /etc/network/interfaces on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Dheeraj_k> cool
<Dheeraj_k> thanx
<dabaR> DevC: post in to the pastebin site ^^
<Captain_Redbeard> anyone?
<dabaR> DevC: and aptitude search firefox
<Jim> I've been doing about 2 straight days of work trying to get my video card to work
<Jim> Did I lag out?
<dabaR> Jim: totally we know when it was sent on your screen
<mdeboer> dabaR, /etc/network/interfaces contained auto eth0, and i replaced this with auto eth1
<uruguaian> hi, i need to re-install GRUB to boot Ubuntu.. can i do from live CD?
<tonyyarusso> !recover | uruguaian
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<tonyyarusso> dangit
<tonyyarusso> !grub | uruguaian
<ubotu> uruguaian: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mdeboer> dabaR, eth0 failed with eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<dabaR> mdeboer: then it will work...you can restart networking, to see what happens when you boot up
<tonyyarusso> They keep changing the factoids on me
<mdeboer> dabaR, well, it works with auto eth1, but it does not with auto eth0
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: yup
<shwag> my usb HD is only copying at 1 meg a second. How do I get it to use Hi Speed ?
<dabaR> mdeboer: so? you have a 1 not 0
<uruguaian> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're Welcome!
<dabaR> hehe
<Dheeraj_k> is there any plugin available for firefox or other web browser to convert web page into pdf?
<mdeboer> dabaR, but I only have 1 ethernet device. so i would expect that the be eth0.
<mdeboer> to be
<Jim> Hello, I have been trying to get my video card to work for about two days straight.
<dabaR> mdeboer: who cares? it works
<Jim> Can someone please help me with it?
<dabaR> mdeboer: is it pci?
<mdeboer> dabaR: yes
<fyrestrtr> Jim: what kind of video card?
<mdeboer> dabaR: its a rtl 8139
<dabaR> mdeboer: so...it maybe likes onboards...
<Jim> I have, 2 nvida 6600 gts in SLI
<mdeboer> dabaR, there is no onboard
<Jim> I downloaded the package and tried to install it
<dabaR> mdeboer: exactly
<fyrestrtr> Jim: what package?
<dabaR> no 0 just 1
<Jim> but I can't get into init 3 without the GUI turning on
<mdeboer> dabaR, and I do care, because i have lost time trying to figure out why ethernet was not working
<Jim> um
<dabaR> !ubunturocks is ya
<mdeboer> dabaR, if my system thinks there is a eth0, i want to know why.
<Jim> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run
<Dheeraj_k> plugin web browser webpage pdf?
<fyrestrtr> Jim: did you read the wiki already?
<Jim> yeah
<uruguaian> ubotu: thanks, now all works fine.. ubuntu ROCKS =))
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks, now all works fine.. ubuntu ROCKS =)) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mdeboer> dabaR, ethernet should work out of the box.
<Dheeraj_k> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<dabaR> mdeboer: does it appear in ifconfig when you have 0 instead of 1 in interfaces?
<fyrestrtr> uruguaian: ubotu is a bot.
<fyrestrtr> Jim: what error do you get?
<dabaR> mdeboer: file a bug with the mobo and eth card info] 
<mdeboer> dabaR, ifconfig obviously only lists eth1
<Jim> Well the installer says I need to be in init 3, and x serve needs to be off at the same time, ubuntu doesn't seem to want to do it
<Jim> I turn off x serve and go into init 3, then the GUI turns on
<mdeboer> dabaR, what does the mobo have to do with it
<dabaR> mdeboer: then the kernel does not think there is a 0, so it may be some config thing with the hardware
<dabaR> !bug > mdeboer
<mdeboer> dataR, how can i figure out which module eth0 is associated with?
<dabaR> mdeboer: file it for installation
<Jim> fyrestrtr:it is very weird
<mdeboer> dabaR that is
<dabaR> mdeboer: I seriously think that we should not fix something that works
<abo> !bug > abo
<Guardian> hmm why do i need samba to ping by netbios name ??? i thought winbind was enough
<mdeboer> dabaR: i seriously think that a user should not be required to guess that he should replace auto eth0 with auto eth1 in a configuration file
<Jim> fyrestrtr:I don't get any error, the installer just doesn;t go through
<dasholzbein> I want to play mp3s under rhythmbox but I can get it work? Could someone give me a hint want to do?
<Dheeraj_k> ubuntu: pdf
<dabaR> mdeboer: and what do you think should be done about it now?
<fyrestrtr> Jim: did you install all the requisite packages? The kernel source? What does the installer log say?
<Dheeraj_k> ubotu: pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<shwag> why in the heck does ubuntu have uhci loaded and not ehci ???
<dabaR> dasholzbein: you need mp3 codecs
<fyrestrtr> dasholzbein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dasholzbein> thx. I ll take a look.
<mdeboer> dabaR: before filing a bugreport, i first want to understand what is going wrong here
<Jim> fyrestrtr:I have all the packages needed
<dabaR> mdeboer: good luck
<idj> !ifconfig > idj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> !acrobat
<Jim> fyrestrtr:But I don't think ubuntu will go into init 3 and have x serve off at the same time
<fyrestrtr> Jim: does the installer get anywhere, or it just refuses to start?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mdeboer> dabaR: which means: understanding how hardware detection works in edgy. i hoped that someone here could tell me that.
<Dheeraj_k> ubotu: acrobat
<mdeboer> dabaR: as this is something that changed several times in the recent past...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jim> fyrestrtr:the installer request I be in runtime 3, but when I go into runtime 3 the x serve turns back on, and I need the x serve to install it
<fatsheep> anyone here use the ruby package?  I can't figure out how to get the interpreter working...
<fatsheep> I type in "ruby" at the terminal and nothing happens...
<fyrestrtr> Jim: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop <-- that will kill X for you
<Jim> fyrestrtr: thank you very much
<dabaR> fatsheep: aptitude search ruby1.8 shows i on the first letter of that package's line?
<fyrestrtr> Jim: open a new console (cltr+alt+f1) login and then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sysrage> to enable multiverse do i just copy the universe lines in sources.list but change universe to multiverse?
<Jim> won't that kill this IRC chatroom too?
<fyrestrtr> Jim: what client are you using?
<Jim> gaim
<dabaR> sysrage: basically, or just add multiverse on the end of the universe line, with a space. You can have them all in one line, see the main restricted line for example.
<fyrestrtr> Jim: yes, it will. Use irssi (a text-based IRC client). It should already be installed, but if it isn't, sudo apt-get install irssi should get it for you.
<sysrage> dabar: thanks yet again
<fatsheep> dabaR: not sure what you mean?
<Jim> fyrestrtr: well that was all I needed, thank you very much for your help
<dabaR> sysrage: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34157/ for my sources.list, it has all the official repos with no backports(good:-) with source repos commented out.
<fyrestrtr> Jim: then type 'irssi' to start it up, type /con irc.freenode.net to connect to freenode, and /j #ubuntu to get back in here.
<Jim> fyrestrtr: okay
<fyrestrtr> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jim> fyrestrtr: one second
<dabaR> fatsheep: what output do you get when you run ruby in a terminal?
<fatsheep> dabaR: nothing
<fatsheep> I have to ctrl+c to get out of it tho
<fatsheep> it just seems to hang and do nothing
<dabaR> fatsheep: it hangs on the next line?
<fatsheep> yes
<m4rk> hi is there any way I can reverse the audio output in ubuntu - make the left channel come out of the right and vice-versa?
<dabaR> fatsheep: it is an interpreter, give it commands. sudo aptitude install irb, then run irb, then run print "I sent ruby a command", press enter.
<DevC> odd when I do sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox the thing tells me it is the newest version but I can't seem to find it or run it
<defrysk> m4rk, switch speakers perhaps ?
<Jim> fyrestrtr: can I use that command to get other packages too?
<m4rk> defrysk: i meant in software
<fyrestrtr> !apt-get | Jim
<ubotu> Jim: apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dabaR> DevC: you type in mozilla-firefox in a terminal and it does what?
<fatsheep> ok
<m4rk> defrysk: i could also just face the other way but it won't really solve my problem ;)
<fyrestrtr> DevC: find or run what? firefox?
<DevC> yeah
<Nemesis2> my swap partition is not being used even though it is on fstab file. How do i make use of my swap ?
<Jim> wow thank you so much
<DevC> and it just goes to a new prompt line and does nothing
<Jim> this is amazing
<fyrestrtr> DevC: just type 'firefox' in a terminal
<Jim> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<DevC> same thing it goes to a new prompt line and does nothing
<fatsheep> ah I didn't realize you needed irb for the prompt
<sysrage> dabar i used your sources.list but it still says E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<fatsheep> all works well now
<fatsheep> thanks
<fyrestrtr> Nemesis2: its good its not being used :) You want full use of RAM (RAM is faster than swap). If you swap is being hit a lot, your system will slow down.
<dabaR> fatsheep: ;)
<dabaR> fatsheep: are you gonna read the talking foxes book?
<fyrestrtr> sysrage: sudo apt-get update
<sysrage> oh ya i was supposed to do some kinda update
<sysrage> that's it.. sorry. dumb mistake
<Guardian> how can i mount ntfs raid partitions ???
<Jim> again thank you
<boink> sun-java5-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 <= works for me
<fyrestrtr> Jim: the wiki has great stuff if you are new to ubuntu. I suggest you browse it.
<DevC> fyrestrtr: it just does the same thing goes to new prompt line and then does nothing now browser window no nothing
<Nemesis2> fyrestrtr: i remember swap being used before. I have 700 MB of ram. Is this normal swap not being used?
<fatsheep> dabaR: talking foxes book?
<fyrestrtr> DevC: are you running gnome?
<dabaR> fatsheep: ask google:P
<Tido|laptop> anyone know what the name of the linux/gnome add-on thingy that adds a quick launcher thingy like you see at the bottom of OSX?
<kuja> Does Edgy get setup with a software firewall by default?
<fyrestrtr> Nemesis2: yes. Swap is only used when RAM is full and programs ask for RAM, then it 'swaps out' RAM to the disk.
<liri> Is it normal then when using cpu frequency scaling I'm seeing only the bogomis change and not the cpu mhz column on /proc/cpuinfo?
<candyban> Hi guys
<fatsheep> dabaR: k
<fyrestrtr> liri: yeah. Install the freq. monitor applet :)
<dabaR> fatsheep: actually, google is playing stupid... http://poignantguide.net/ruby/chapter-6.html
<Tido|laptop> kuja: edgy should come with iptables I believe
<dabaR> fatsheep: don't start with ch 6...
<candyban> Does anyone know of problems with edgy when you install mdadm ? I'm unable to boot since I installed it
<ubuntu_> hello everybody
* candyban is forced to use Windows now
<dabaR> hey, it's Ubuntu
<FFForever> i have kubuntu installed how do i install gnome?
<naitmer> !ubotu webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fyrestrtr> FFForever: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<liri> frying_fish: I do have it, just double checking. I'm on 2.6.15-27-686 SMP kernel right now but when I was on 2.6.15-22-386 then I *did* saw the cpu mhz change from 1666 to 2700 or something...
<FFForever> i dont use sudo its so annoying lol
<FFForever> :)
<FFForever> su - :)
<liri> frying_fish: so you're saying if the bogomips alone change then that's enough to be sure that cpu scaling is working?
<DevC> yeah i'm running gnome
<bluefox83> FFForever, sudo -s
<fyrestrtr> DevC: what's wrong with the firefox that came with ubuntu?
<candyban> Does anyone know how to make their system bootable again after edge has broken it?
<dabaR> candyban: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=mdadm+edgy&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<fyrestrtr> FFForever: sudo -i
<FFForever> su - is fater and less typing :)
<fyrestrtr> FFForever: oh well, its your system :)
<dabaR> candyban: well, what you could do is boot live, chroot old, and remove mdamd...:-/
<bluefox83> candyban, what the heck is mdadm?
<liri> fyrestrtr:  so you're saying if the bogomips alone change then that's enough to be sure that cpu scaling is working?
<dabaR> FFForever: ya, fatrer
<boink> you can sudo su
<fyrestrtr> yes, I believe so.
<lmh> Xorg won't start after perfectly working desktop installation
<DevC> fyrestrtr: nothing but I"m upgrading from 5.04 to 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10 but the first thing it says to do 'sudo apt-get remove firefox mozilla-firefox' and then do 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox'
<lmh> anybody an idea?
<liri> Ok thanks.
<ryurhrt> driver problem
<dabaR> lmh: you tried sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start? what graphs card do you have?
<bluefox83> candyban, my guess would be that all you need to do is chroot in and update grub...since mdadm is a device manager
<lmh> dabaR: have a Matrox G550
<candyban> dabaR: the only thing I have left here is an old knoppix cd (3.3) which says "KERNEL: TOO OLD" when I try to chroot to my old environemtn
<candyban> dabaR: The thing is that my root filesystem isn't even on the raid partition ...
<lmh> dabaR: yes, says Start ok, but screen stays black
<shwag> so does anyone know how to get ehci loaded so I can use my usb devices high speed ?
<lmh> dabaR: LCD switches off, on, off, on, etc.
<lmh> dabaR: (SleepMode)
<sig_> hey anyone know how to find what channels a user is in?
<bluefox83> shwag, i would guess all you need to do is swap them out in synaptic
<candyban> bluefox83: mdadm is a tool to create and manage software raid
<fyrestrtr> sig_: /whois nickname
<bungle> hi
<sig_> frying_fish: it isn't showing channels though
<bungle> testing bitchx :p
<sig_> fyrestrtr:
<bluefox83> candyban, yes, i saw that...just update grub for starters
<sig_> fyrestrtr: it isn't showing channels though
<sig_> hmm
<Jeej> Hello
<shwag> bluefox83: the modules are on the system. they need to be loaded.
<bluefox83> shwag, sudo modprobe <module>
<dabaR> frying_fish: wake up man
<jchillerup> Hi. Is it possible to apt-get my kernel-headers?
<dasholzbein> fyrestrtr: rhythmbox works great now. Thanks for your hint :-)
<bluefox83> jchillerup, yes
<jchillerup> I'm using a 2.6-kernel
<shwag> bluefox83: with ehci loaded...the bus is still being run by uhci
<jchillerup> the package `kernel-headers' only gives me 2.4-kernels to chose from
<jchillerup> choose
<shwag> bluefox83: unplugging the device does nothing because it is the bus that is using the driver.
<liri> after removing the 2.6.15-27-386 package it left me with no /vmlinuz but a /vmlinuz.old which points to boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-686, is this ok or am I into trouble with grub?
<bungle> can anyone help me on installing nvidia drivers?
<dabaR> jchillerup: try that one...
<jchillerup> dabaR, that doesn't make sense.
<dabaR> ok
<jchillerup> What would I use kernel headers for 2.4 for when I'm using 2.6?
<bluefox83> shwag, kill the bus, unload the module (sudo modprobe -r module) and restart the bus?
<shwag> bluefox83: if I do that...i lose my usb keyboard and mouse.
<dabaR> jchillerup: did you check your sources.list?
<jchillerup> dabaR, no
<masterninja> whats the command to open a folder in the terminal?
<jchillerup> Hell, I'll just compile a kernel instead
<bluefox83> shwag, do it all in one command so you wont have to lose anything
<Jeej> Does anybody know where i can find ubuntu 4.10 Warty Warthog documentation?
<bungle> cd /foldername/
<dabaR> masterninja: in nautilus or do you mean cd?
<shwag> bluefox83: i tried that...but the keyboard didnt reload.
<bungle> orion2012: nautilus /folder
<mcquaid> hello, i was looking for a classic looney tunes and found it here, but it doesn't play.  I'm currently using the totem plugin, not sure if switching to the mplayer plugin will give me better luck
<masterninja> cd
<shwag> bluefox83: i did   rmmod uhci; modprobe ehci;   but the keyboard and mouse never came back.
<DevC> when I did the two sudos that the official upgrade site said to do I suddenly lost my ability to use the browser even though it says I have the latest version installed
<mcquaid> can anyone try this link to see if the toon views?
<mcquaid> http://www.alfy.com/cool_stuff/cartoons/watch_free_cartoons.aspx?VideoID=1168
<masterninja> i wanna open a folder through the terminal
<bluefox83> shwag, forget to add a modprobe for the keyboard module?
<candyban> Is the ubuntu kernel (edgy) able to boot an XFS partition from hda (sata) without initrd?
<bungle> use cd masterninja
<candyban> Or can I force the kernel not to execute the "init" on the initrd partition?
* bluefox83 knows nothing about software raids, has no idea
<bungle> ls to list files in current folder
<masterninja> thats change directory
<dabaR> masterninja: would you already be in a terminal?
<masterninja> yes
<dabaR> and open in in what program?
<masterninja> folder viewer
<shwag> bluefox83: well..if that does work...then how would I get it to do that everytime at bootup?
<bungle> nautilus /foldername
<bungle> e.g.: nautilus /home/eddy/
<masterninja> i have gnome
<masterninja> oh right
<bluefox83> shwag, i don't think you would need to...when you boot up it will start up the usb handlers, which will poll the ports automatically and load the correct drivers for you
<sits> hi. Does anyone know of a way to get bash to do zsh style glob completion when pressing tab?
<Morrissey> Can anyone tell my my CPU goes from 4% to 60% (!!) just open amarok (not even playing)
<shwag> bluefox83: well in that case...how come its not doing that already ?
<synic> Morrissey: what about just idling?
<shwag> bluefox83: because the system used uhci
<sits> Morrissey: even loading libraries takes CPU
<bluefox83> shwag, no idea :X
<sits> bluefox83: linux generally doesn't poll for devices
<Morrissey> sits, synic: What do you mean?
<ayy> hello
<Morrissey> sits, synic: even 10 minutes after open amarok, wich doesnt play anything, my CPU goes crazy
<synic> Morrissey: it might be that fancy graphic at the bottom
<Morrissey> synic, ah
<stojance> What's Ubuntu Open Week?
<anto> Can somone help me enter my NFTS partiton for windows because when i write sudo fdisk -l it displays it but i don't know how to create a folder to browse it.
<synic> Morrissey: do you use gnome or KDE?
<bungle> masterninja to open a folder as root: gksudo nautilus /folder
<sits> bluefox83: for most devices these days when the device is added it generates a "I'm here" event
<dabaR> stojance: an event to take over the world;-)
<bluefox83> sits, no, but the usb device thingy does...
<shwag> bluefox83: is an intel 82801BA/BAM   usb1 or usb2 ?
<tim167> how can I set all Links in gnome to open at single click (to open a file with single click for example) ?
<bluefox83> shwag, i have no idea >.>
<Morrissey> synic, kde
<sits> bluefox83: blimey. OK, I was sure it was all handled by udev
<mcquaid> can anyone using the mplayer plugin for ff try a link to see if the vid plays?
<dope> oh herro
<dabaR> stojance: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/651
<synic> Morrissey: ah, I was gonna plug a gnome alternative, but nm :)
<dope> i have an AMD Turion 64 x2.  should i install the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<Morrissey> synic, and actually :) Disabling that fancy graphic actually improved perfomance :)
<fallingdutch> what does need to be in the deb-package so the binary will be displayed in the menu?
<mcquaid> http://www.alfy.com/cool_stuff/cartoons/watch_free_cartoons.aspx?VideoID=1168
<bluefox83> sits, yeah, udeb or something...i think it's something different for usb...my memory sucks -_-
<bluefox83> *udev
<dope>  i have an AMD Turion 64 x2.  should i install the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<Storkme> how come if i use a command to mount a samba fs it works fine but if i put it in /etc/fstab it gives me an error when i log in to X... the error is 'unable to initialize HAL!' (using ubuntu) and i need to comment out the line in /etc/fstab and reboot in order to log in... the line in /etc/fstab is as follows: //192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXXXX,user,auto 0 0
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here have trouble burning iso's with nautilus 2.16.1?
<synic> dope: is it supposed to be a workstation?
<bungle> how come if i install nvidia driver (downloaded from nvidia.com), it works fine untill i reboot
<masterninja> no idea
<masterninja> but i have a cookie so all is well
<dope> it's a laptop
<gpafixit> arrg .. I've got a directory full or rtf files, and I need AbiWord to open them up by click .. But I get a windows asking me if I want to run, cancel, run in term, or delete .. I right click and select AbiWord, but still next time it's the same thing ..
<masterninja> i got a laptop as well we must be brothers
<kudzubane> dope: you could
<Morrissey> synic, what gnome alternative's that?
<synic> dope: I'd stick with 32bit then, you'll probably like it more.  There are some desktop uses which aren't really available for 64bit.
<kudzubane> dope: or your could install the 32-bit, you have a choice
<dope> would it be better to put the 64 bit version on here?
<synic> dope: IE, flash, win32 codecs
<dope> oh
<synic> Morrissey: http://www.exaile.org
<dope> so go with the 32bit then
<shwag> bluefox83: if you lsmod, do you have ehci or uhci ?
<synic> dope: I would... I used 64bit for about 6 months at which point I couldn't stand it anymore :)
<idj> why not, synic?
<Morrissey> synic, thats no eyecandy though :)
<dope> ok thx for the advice
<dabaR> gpafixit ls -l /home/gpafixit/directory, see whether they all have x permission enabled
<synic> idj: because it was a pain to use 32bit binaries
<bluefox83> shwag, i have both..
<gustavol1> hi, I had installed 2 linux in partitions 2 and 3. Then I installed windows in partition 1. And I lost the grub (mbr). How can I recover it?
<bluefox83> ehci_hcd               34696  0
<bluefox83> uhci_hcd               24968  0
<shwag> bluefox83: im starting to get the bad feeling my usb controllers are usb1
<anto> Can somone help me enter my NFTS partiton for windows because when i write sudo fdisk -l it displays it but i don't know how to create a folder to browse it.
<bluefox83> shwag, me to
<FFForever> can i make kubuntu look like mac osx86
<abo> when i plug my (usb) digital camera, ubuntu 6.06 used to detect it automatically and mount it, now I cannot mount the camera and edgy do not mount it neither
<FFForever> mac osx*
<synic> Morrissey: right.  Amarok surely is more pretty :)
<dabaR> !grub > gustavol1
<user__> hello
<ah> hi there, i cant get my network-card running at giga-ethernet-speed, onboard works fine but only at 100mbit/s, any ideao where to start troubleshooting? i'm a n00b and fighting with this card for a week didnt help .... any heroic support out there!? ;-)
<user__> my totem can't play *.rm files
<user__> how can I make it work?
<abo> !restriced
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriced - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ah> to be more accurate, it runs (better crawls) at about 80kbit/s
<abo> !restricted > user__
<dope> how do i partition from within windows
<dabaR> dope: ?
<abo> dope, the easiest way is to use a software called partition magic
<Music_Shuffle> Or use the Ubuntu LiveCD's partition editor.
<darkdevil> i have had bad experiences with PM.
<abo> dope, from linux (ubuntu) you can use gparted
<Music_Shuffle> Right, gparted's on the Ubuntu LivecD.
<shaym> hello
<cmweb> Sorry, i had yard clean up to do. Did any one catch BabaR's responce?
<shaym> someone who install toshiba M70 ?
<shaym> ubuntu on toshiba m70
<ah> sorry 4 spamming, is there no ethernet-guru out there to help me please!? why is my giga-enet-card MUCH slower than the onboard 100mbit/s interface
<felixfoertsch> Hi there! What the best FGLRX Driver Version for ATI 9600XT Cards?
<cello_rasp> what's a good alternative to evolution calendar?
<graham_100> how do i know if a second hard drive is recognised on ubuntu 6.06lts??
<dabaR> cello_rasp: there is mozilla sunbird
<felixfoertsch> Hi there! What the best FGLRX Driver Version for ATI 9600XT Cards?
<graham_100> i have new volume and file system in computer does that men it is recognising both drives?
<user__> abo, i installed realplayer trough automatix however, totem doesn't play my rm(since it's the default video player). So, I want to know how I can make totem play *.rm
<HeKi> http://musicer.smsbase.hu
<HeKi> free MP3 -s
<dabaR> heikki: heh
<dabaR> gd
<heikki> ?
<dabaR> sorry
<heikki> :)
<abo> user__ you need to use realplayer to run rm
<LonerVamp> :O
<user__> abo, mplayer works
<deluge> i am trying to set up dual heads.. i got to the part where i edit my xorg.conf.. but the file is empty!
<user__> abo, why totem not?
<graham_100> can someone help me here please?
<Arigato> is there a good C/C++ IDE which includes a good compiler and debugger preferably with code formatting?
<deluge> actually im just doing the binary driver install
<abo> user__, it's weird I'm helping you out, and I've been struggling with this since ages and still couldn't make it to work on mine... I have no idea
<ah> last try, can anybody please help me to configure an 9230tx 32 enet-card? it works (i'm online with it) but very very very slow, onboard is much faster, what could be wrong!?
<abo> Arigato, anjuta and kdevelop
<compengi> with using wget command wget -o is to resume the download right?
<gpafixit> I'm sorry, I accidentally logged out just as I was reading an answer to my last question .. When I right click a file and look at it, it says it is supposed to open with AbiWord, but instead it tries to open it as an executable file .. .rtf format even shows as rich text .. can I fix this?
<abo> Arigato, they do not include the compiler/debugger, they rely on gcc being installed
<graham_100> hello???
<klees> what's the best console mail program???
<compengi> klees, evolution mail
<graham_100> is opera web browser better than mozilla firefox?
<gpafixit> no
<Music_Shuffle> They're about equal.
<klees> compengi: does thunderbird support console?
<abo> Arigato, your name is a japanese word?
<graham_100> no point in changing that then
<compengi> graham_100, firefox is more popular
<graham_100> how do i change to mozilla firefox 2?
<abo> graham_100, it's lighter, I can't seem to run opera on ubuntu.. it never worked :-(
<graham_100> i think i will stick to firefox
<user__> i'm running edgy with the latest firefox however my Firefox fonts suck, how can I fix them?
<graham_100> i have 1.5 but i wanted to try 2 how do you do it?
<compengi> klees, i don't know never got interested in that region
<klees> ok
<gpafixit> compengi: you have to update your repositories ..
<graham_100> my firefox fonts are rubbish too on ubuntu 6.06
<dabaR> graham_100: you can try both, each is better
<Dheeraj_k> why vim does not reflect function in different colour? on ubuntu
<Dheeraj_k> : it display every thing black and white
<compengi> graham_100, in edgy (6.10) firefox is 2.0 :)
<drach> Dheeraj_k: syntax on
<graham_100> can i get 2.0 in 6.06?
<Dheeraj_k> how can i fix this problem?
<nativow> what should I install to be able to open mp3 files? gstreamer?
<jbroome> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apokryphos> nativow: it's worth looking through the FAQ
<drach> Dheeraj_k: in /etc/vim/vimrc uncomment syntax on
<graham_100> i have hard drive problems too
<Dheeraj_k> !mp3 | nativow
<ubotu> nativow: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DevC> where would the executable of firefox be in the hard drive?
<Morrissey> can anyone tell me why xorg use 20-40% CPU of my 2.2ghz ALL the time?
<Dheeraj_k> thanx drach: let me try
<drach> :q
<m4rk> hi is there any way I can reverse the audio output in ubuntu - make the left channel come out of the right and vice-versa?
<graham_100> how do i format a hard drive in ubuntu??
<DevC> I'd assume /usr/bin/ but I may be wrong....if I run them I can't seem to get them to open up for some odd reason
<Lynoure> graham_100: depends on what filesystem you want on it
<nolimitsoya> !gparted | graham_100
<ubotu> graham_100: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<graham_100> lynoure i don't understand
<Lynoure> graham_100: what do you want to use it in, after formatting?
<graham_100> ubotu what is that for?
<Lynoure> graham_100: in Linux, MS windows, something else? or do you want it safely emptied?
<DevC> graham_100: do you mean just to format it to make space or to change OSes for it?
<graham_100> lynoure in this machine running ubuntu 6.06 for music and other files
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, ubotu is a bot. ask me, since i invoked the bot ;) gparted is (as ubotu said) a gui program for partitioning and formating
<graham_100> devc i want to use it for a second drive on this linux system
<see> anybody has gotten sound to work on a macpro?
<Lynoure> graham_100: mkfs.ext3 is the command I'd use, but there is probably some cute graphical way, too
<nolimitsoya> Lynoure, i just gave him one ;)
<Lynoure> nolimitsoya: oh, I did not see it on the channel
<Dreamglider> it takes forever to install 6.10
<wceoscar> HEy, im trying to install ubuntu with the manual edit partition table... i have a 80gig hdd and going to install both ubuntu and winxp.. what type of partition  should i make???
<nolimitsoya> 18:52:39
<nolimitsoya> Lynoure,
<DevC> you saying that reminded me that i have an old 4 gig hdd on this pc along with this current 60 gig ubuntu is on.....got to get back into programming lol.....but now I understand what you mean...you want to format the second HDD to make it a second drive for ubuntu?
<graham_100> lynoure i don't know how to do that as i have only just started using this o/s
<blake_> Does anyone know how to pirate windows?
<DevC> blake_: wrong channel
<graham_100> blake_ no why would you want to it's rubbish
<wceoscar> you saying that reminded me that i have an old 4 gig hdd on this pc along with this current 60 gig ubuntu is on.....got to get back into programming lol.....but now I understand what you mean...you want to format the second HDD to make it a second drive for ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, just do use gparted, as i told you. type 'sudo apt-get install gparted' in a terminal, and then run gparted
<xamox> I setup ubuntu to run as a NAS, what torrent software does everyone recommend? I would like something to run as a service and maybe connect to it via internet browser?
<Lynoure> graham_100: nolimitsoya said she gave you some advice on that. Her way is probably easier than mine
<DevC> wceoscar: huh?
<blake_> graham_100 cuz i get shit loads of errors using wine. i just would rather use it for gaming yah know. do u know how to?
<wceoscar> HEy, im trying to install ubuntu with the manual edit partition table... i have a 80gig hdd and going to install both ubuntu and winxp.. what type of partition  should i make???
<graham_100> lynoure ok thanks
<Lynoure> oops, his
<blake_> DevC what channel would i go for. for that?
<wceoscar> HEy, im trying to install ubuntu with the manual edit partition table... i have a 80gig hdd and going to install both ubuntu and winxp.. what type of partition  should i make???
<graham_100> nolimitsoya how do i do that again?
<DevC> graham_100: windows sucks but most colleges use it for their courses
<nolimitsoya> wceoscar, any type you want
<apokryphos> wceoscar: no repeating please
<nolimitsoya> graham_100, i just told you. scroll up
<gu014> when i load firefox nothing happens and i notice there is a very small firefox window(extremely minimized) and when i close that my firefox loads....any ideas?
<graham_100> nolimitsoya ok sorry
<DevC> blake_: a warez or such channel, this channel is specifically ubuntu and we don't handle pirating software
<wceoscar> yes i know... but how many partitions should i make???? 1 for root 1 for boot?
<wceoscar> what else?
<apokryphos> wceoscar: no, one for root, one for /home, and leave the one for windows
<wceoscar> what about boot and the other stuff?
<apokryphos> wceoscar: you don't really need to have them on seperate partitions, but if you really want you can have /boot on one
<wceoscar> ok
<hoelk_> having /home on a seperate partition is quite usefull :)
<wceoscar> so give me a recomended size for /root and for /home
<apokryphos> precisely. The others aren't so important.
<see> anybody has gotten sound to work on a macpro, everything seems to be working, no errors, but there is no sound out?
<apokryphos> wceoscar: no, not /root, but / (root partition).
<apokryphos> wceoscar: I'd have around 10 gigs for /, anything else you can spare for /home
<wceoscar> ok... but what would be a good amount of space for installing all source of stuff???
<apokryphos> ?
<wceoscar> i currentlu have an 80gig
<apokryphos> "install all source of stuff"??
<wceoscar> will 10 gigs be sufficient?? what about /home... i need a good amount of space
<apokryphos> for / 10 gigs is good, yes
<apokryphos> for /home -- put everything else you can spare. Depends on how much space you want windows to have
<graham_100> nolimitsoya i can't find where i need to be with this
<we2by> some how gnome is not saving its settings
<we2by> any idea?>
<TC`> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wceoscar> can i set 15gigs for /home or will something smaller do the job?
<wceoscar> also can i resize partitions once the distro is installed?
<apokryphos> wceoscar: 15 gigs is good. It's a shame you're wasting so much space on windows though :P
<wceoscar> 15 is good or something more?
<DevC> trying to remove firefox and reinstall it again
<apokryphos> wceoscar: you can but partition is never completely guaranteed, unfortunately.
<PaveH> Any ideas why modprobe acer_acpi gives a fatal error (..../acer_acpi.ko) No such device?
<seraphim> wceoscar: the size depends on how much data you will have ;)
<apokryphos> wceoscar: 70 is good :P
<we2by> omg, I just accidently ran sudo chown -R jinxi:jinxi /.*
<we2by> what do I do to undo the permission change?
<seraphim> lol
<jbroome> Oooh, not good
<we2by> sudo: must be setuid root
<sithtoast> How would I got about upgrading from Hoary to 6.10
<apokryphos> sithtoast: it's really worth taking a look at the FAQ (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) which is linked to in the topic.
<defrysk> !upgrade > sithtoast
<we2by> shit
<apokryphos> we2by: reinstall?
<we2by> apokryphos, don't want to reinstall
<Lynoure> we2by: recovery boot in
<we2by> I can fix it with single mode boot
<we2by> but I want to fix it without rebooting
<we2by> hehe
<jbroome> err, [no] 
* apokryphos sighs
<wceoscar> HEY. what about swap space???? do i need to make a partition for it?
<apokryphos> wceoscar: 1 gig is good
<Lynoure> we2by: why? A bit hard if you messed it so that you cannot sudo.
<we2by> the permissions are all screwed up
<jbroome> wceoscar: the gdm theme install not go well last night?
<apokryphos> you almost definitely can't fix your sudo without booting, unless you already set up
<apokryphos> *set up su
<wceoscar> ok so thats / 10gig /home 15gig /swap 1gig =26gig is this ok?
<we2by> what the heck, I'm gonna reinstall it tomorow then
<Lynoure> we2by: yes, but why do you need to fix it without booting?
<apokryphos> wceoscar: 15 gigs for /, 1 gig for swap, yeah
<seraphim> wceoscar: you don't need so much for / . 7 should be more than enough already
<Suspectator> Does anyone know how I can get ubuntu edgy to sort files and folders the old way, putting folders on top sorted alphabetically and then doing files alphabetically? Also does anyone know how to make the default folder size bigger (Every time I open a folder the window resizes smaller again)?
<Lynoure> we2by: you do not probably need to reinstall
<we2by> there is more than sudo
<deluge> hi i have got an ati 9800 and dual CRTs.. what is the simplest way to get both monitors working as non-clones please?
<seraphim> wceoscar: i don't know anyone who needs more than 6 there
<Grey_Loki> Anyone around who can help me set up TwinView? I've tried using the guide that's on the ubuntu forums, but I get an error at a critical stage.
<arao> wow
<apokryphos> seraphim: it really depends on how many apps you have
<we2by> my biggest mistake ever
<we2by> lol
<nephish__> hello all
<wceoscar> jbroome, of couse dude, i installed all those themes but then i tried to install beryl and it messed my distro :P
<apokryphos> if you have very many, then near upgrade time / gets crowded
<arao> hello all
<arao> came here from slashdot
<arao> cool place :)
<jbroome> arao: are you a suse devel? :)
<apokryphos> but I agree, I'd say the vast majority of users would be good with 7/8
<arao> nope :p
<wceoscar> whats the avg for /home...
<arao> lol
<apokryphos> wceoscar: there is no average. It depends on what things you're going to have
<jbroome> we2by: mine is 351 GB
<apokryphos> if you have 40 gigs of music, then......
<jbroome> crap
<wceoscar> basics
<Lynoure> we2by: I'd fix it with a livecd and some shell scripting, it might even turn out to be fun to fix.
<arao> i wanna join the drive
<Suspectator> Ah never mind, I got it to "sort folders before files"
<jbroome> wceoscar: mine is 351 gb. :P
<wceoscar> i have a fileserver for music
<arao> any vodoo and stuff to do before i do so ?
<we2by> Lynoure, but I dunno what files are set to suid
<kimmern> anyone here with intel i810 drivers who got direct rendering?
<Lynoure> we2by: you do not even need to, as long as you know which got changed and that you can find out in many different ways. But anyway, I guess reinstall will not hurt you too much
<Grey_Loki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia <I was following this tutorial, and got an error at step 10 of the 'Install and Activate Drivers' part. The error says 'Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.'
<cmweb> Can any one tell me how to chmod a directory but not eh document in it
<cmweb> i mean directories
<we2by> Lynoure, i think reinstall is the fastest solution
<cmweb> but not the files
<we2by> but I'm afraid I will have to spend a few hours to get it back to this state
<jbroome> we2by: if you want to get it back to the state it's in now, just chown / as your user again
<wceoscar> anyways... ill go with 15 for /home... if i need more space will i be able to resize?
<timo90> we2by: my biggest fear
<soundray> Grey_Loki: is the restricted modules package installed?
<Grey_Loki> soundray, I think so, yes.
<dk0r> How does one make a computer boot ubuntu by holding for example the "u" key during boot, but if not held, by default and with no other prompts boot windows?
<we2by> jbroome, without rebooting?
<arao> anybody have info on configuring router on ubuntu ?
<soundray> Grey_Loki: do you get any output from 'sudo modprobe nvidia'?
<jbroome> we2by: i'd say the state it's in now is FUBAR
<Grey_Loki> Let me check - I performed an update with the synaptic tool before starting, and it said something about installing restricted packages.
<wceoscar> anyways ill go with 15gb for /home iff i fill the partition... will i be able to resize it or create a new one?
<soundray> Grey_Loki: 'dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)' should tell you
<Grey_Loki> soundray, output from that command - 'Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<timo90> arao: could you be more specific
<sithtoast> yeehaw, upgrading now.
<xipietotec> I'm trying to format a USB drive....and I just realized that after updating to edgy....I can't seem to find the bloody disk manager
<jbroome> timo90: backups are your friend
<superlion> when i do apt-get update it tells me "W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9"
<superlion> how can i add the GPG key to my system?
<arao> dsl-router from one of my ISP... this is one reason stopping me from ditching windows completely
<soundray> Grey_Loki: 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf', find the line that says 'Driver "nv"' and replace with 'Driver "nvidia"'
<timo90> jbroome:hard drive space isnt
<xipietotec> where's the hard disk manager?
<__doc__> hi, my soundcard is emmanting sounds much too loud, and no fumbling with the volume regulation will convince it to do that any less loud? any suggestions?
<kitche> arao: umm you should just use the web interface for your dsl-router most have them
<Bond_> hi people
<Grey_Loki> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34178/
<hydraw> does anyone know if its possible to boot from a live cd but the live cd loads preferences and customisations etc from a usb drive and not modifying the hard disk?
<arao> timo: will try
<soundray> Grey_Loki: that looks fine (the 'ii' means the package is installed)
<Grey_Loki> Right
<Grey_Loki> So my course of action is to edit xorg.conf?
<einPaule> Hi everybody, I just tried emacs and xemacs for the first time and I'm wondering if there's a way to make them look better
<arao> kitche: any place to start with ?
<soundray> Grey_Loki: normally, the nvidia-config step should have done it for you
<kitche> arao: you don't know the ip to your router? is it your modem also?
<arao> yes
<Grey_Loki> soundray, the nvidia-config step mentions something about installing drivers.
<arao> kitche: its actually a modem i use to dial in
<Grey_Loki> soundray, let me just run the appropriate command again, so you get the exact text.
<decode> question wats the next version after edgy?
<kitche> arao: the ip of your modem might be 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.1.1 for example my dsl modem I have my own password on it even though it's from verzion
<Grey_Loki> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34179/
<timo90> arao: look at the documentation
<arao> kitche: but mine is a usb modem :(
<r_> hi I have a problem, after installing beryl my login screen has changed and also on my shutdown menu has no shutdown buttons or restart buttons
<__doc__> no idea how I can regulate my soundcards volume if the sound icon on the tray wont do the job in ubuntu?
<Lynoure> decode: feisty
<Grey_Loki> __doc__, you might try alsaconfig in the terminal.
<Grey_Loki> Uhm
<arao> timo: no doc for linux... as usual
<soundray> Grey_Loki: does nvidia.ko appear in "ls /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/"?
<Grey_Loki> alsamixer, sorry.
<kitche> arao: most likely then it has ethernet over usb, but read the manual for your modem to figure out whta ip it has
<Morrissey> how Can I record my current desktop? So I can make a movie about it :) ie: using beryl, showing off stuff +++ ... ?
<timo90> r_:at the red dimond you can select the default gnome if berly wont work
<soundray> !istanbul | Morrissey
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Grey_Loki> soundray, it seems there's nothing in there at all.
<kandinski> I am installing a Centrino laptop, do I use linux-686, linux-image-686 or some othr opttion?
<r_> well I mean everything is working fine except for that, all the effects are working great
<arao> kitche: okie
<Morrissey> thanks soundray
<__doc__> Grey_Loki: alsamixer seems to do the job
<Grey_Loki> __doc__, good :)
<soundray> Grey_Loki: I think a reboot will help. That should put nvidia.ko in the directory.
<we2by> what the heck, gonna fix my ubuntu :)
<we2by> fun!
<Grey_Loki> soundray, righto. I'll reboot and let you know how things go. Back in a bit :P
<__doc__> Grey_Loki: though it's funny why this doesn't link in with the tray mixer isn't it?
<ScislaC> Is there a way to manually remove an item from the "installed packages" list? It's telling me to reinstall something but no method of forcing it will work.
<Grey_Loki> __doc__, I can't say - i'm not much of a linux guru :P
<decode> has feisty come out yet so i cna manual update?
<DevC> damn! I just did the remove and install of firefox and when i run it the damn thing still wont open
<timo90> r_:did you log onto the correct sesion
<edwardsNdallasTX> question, i'm trying to set up a RAID5 on LAMP using 4 drives with 500 GB on each drive. i'm can't figure out how to configure the partition of the installation. anyone have any ideas or steps to follow?
<soundray> ScislaC: can you please pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<soundray> !pastebin | ScislaC
<ubotu> ScislaC: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sorush20> I have xine-ui installed but when I do xine-check get message ouch there is no xine config file, it is telling me to install libxine..
<sorush20> any ideas?
<Dheeraj_k> kde on windows? yeah http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2006/11/thoughts-on-framing-kde.html
<r_> so is there a way to restore default login screen?
<criu> hi
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: old news :P
<jbroome> Dheeraj_k: i don't want kde on linux, much less windows. :)
<timo90> r_: yes
<Grey_Loki> soundray, very stupidly, I forgot to note the directory you mentioned. What was it again, please?
<soundray> Grey_Loki: does nvidia.ko appear in "ls /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/"?
<ScislaC> soundray: it's submitting... 1 sec
<Grey_Loki> soundray, no.
<Grey_Loki> The directory is still completely empty.
<DevC> I give up I can't get the browser to install anymore
<bluefox83> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<arao> i found this page for my isp... but is of little help to me :(
<arao> http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/Broadband_Howto
<vagamente> hi all... ne1 can help me with freedesktop compiz?
<dan-erik> anyone here interested in the ubuntu philosophy and not just linux? :)
<ScislaC> soundray: http://pastebin.com/833340
<livingtm> When /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh is run, it is checking partitions that it should be ignoring. Im not good enough with shell scripting to understand where its getting the partition list from. anyone have a second to help a newb?
<DevC>  gonna reboot and see if that fixes my problem brb
<kandinski> what is the difference between linux-686 and linux-image-686?
<r_> timo90 could you please tell me how :)
<timo90> shure
<soundray> kandinski: "apt-cache show linux-686 linux-image-686" will tell you
<kandinski> soundray, not when I am in the installer ;)
<kandinski> no apt-cache available there
<soundray> Grey_Loki: I think you may have a version mismatch between the kernel and the restricted modules.
<edwardsNdallasTX> anyone setup up RAID5 on a LAMP installation?
<vagamente> hi all... ne1 can help me with compiz?
<Grey_Loki> soundray, so I need to uninstall the restricted modules, and install the correct version?
<soundray> Grey_Loki: can you please pastebin 'dpkg -l linux-image-*'
<timo90> r_: system>adminstration>loginwindow
<soundray> Grey_Loki: updating it may be enough
<qos> hey guys ...
<Grey_Loki> soundray, ok - running now.
<r_> actually Ive been trying to do it through that but the window wont load for some reason...
<soundray> ScislaC: trying to download -- it's slow
<gu014> edwardsNdallasTX, yes
<qos> i have a simple problem... my installed ubuntu on my windows machine, but i think grub was installed on the other harddrive ... how to fix this problem?
<ScislaC> soundray: same here
<nox-Hand> How do I play .dvd file?
<Grey_Loki> soundray, output from dpkg -l linux-image-* - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34180/
<nox-Hand> Made in Blender Export Animation
<timo90> r_: click back on gnome then do what ever you need to fix the berly problem
<edwardsNdallasTX> gu014, how is the best way to partition with 4 500GB drives?
<TheGateKeeper>  Seveas if as you say samba is not installed by default why has /etc/samba/smb.conf full of config info?
<r_> it says starting administrative application and then it just dissappears
<__doc__> any of you know a great linux game to play?
<jbroome> frozen bubble
<kitche> __doc__: tremulous
<soundray> ScislaC: have you done anything with the sources.list lately?
<dan-erik> doc: americas army =)
<Grey_Loki> __doc__, the linux port of the America's Army game is very fun.
<timo90> if its not responding berly that is give it time,
* Grey_Loki highfives dan-erik 
<dan-erik> :)
<qos> nobody knows how to change the location of grub?
<__doc__> dan-erik: has americas army gotten it's netcoding down right?
<kitche> Grey_Loki: didn't they stop the port?
<Grey_Loki> kitche, not as far as I know - I haven't checked the site for a while though.
<soundray> Grey_Loki: yeah, 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)' and a reboot should sort it out.
<r_> no its ight?
<r_> -:- SignOff spacey_: #ubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<Lynoure> qos: more detail, please, otherwise it's just "google grub howto"  :)
<__doc__> dan-erik: last time I checked (about 2 years back) their netcode sucked arse (wonder how it could've gotten any worse then the unreal-engine default, but hey, it's a govermental project after all... :)
<dan-erik> doc: netcoding? I have no idea what you're talking about. but I play it online. not upgraded for the last 2 updates though, so the windows version is much more complete and updated. still very fun and a very good game though
<r_> sry typo, but the window just dissappears when i try to open it
<Grey_Loki> soundray, and from there I just run the nvidia-config command, and carry on as planned?
<Morrissey> soundray, does it work with kde as well? I press the red button .. Dont know if it records .. then I press it again (After a looong time the icon dissaperas)
<gu014> edwardsNdallasTX, well, some would tell you to use the default config
<naitmer> !ubotu microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Grey_Loki> soundray, Hrm. Just ran that command - 'linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 is already the newest version'.
<PaveH> Installing acer_acpi to a friends laptop, now I got a dmesg entry "No EMI interface, unable to load". Can anyone give a hint on what to do next?
<soop> anyone know how to launch my screen resolution settings? i resized my desktop and lost my menu bars
<Jager> Hey, i installed flash y for linux and i can see flash content alright, but I cant hear anything from them
<Jager> flash 7*
<dv5237> soop: addjust /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qos> Lynoure: 2 devices -> /dev/hdb  /dev/sda. /dev/sda is the one where windows and ubuntu is installed. during the install i choose the install grub on /dev/hdb... but it doesnt shows up during boot...
<naitmer> hello
<timo90> r_: so what are you trying to do by changing the log in window (it only deals with apperance)
<ScislaC> soundray: well, I added a repo that had a bad wpasupplicant package... but when I try to uninstall/reinstall that message is what I get. As soon as I can get it off my system I just want to reinstall that package with the official one (and obviously remove that repo from my sources.list).
<finalbeta> Jager, http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<soundray> Grey_Loki: you aren't running the 386 kernel, though, but the generic one.
<kitche> qos: is /dev/hdb your boot device?
<dv5237> Jager: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-c268ba69c6b38af1dc31ea09701c7d296cf971c3 << read the sound part
<Grey_Loki> soundray, sorry, I don't quite understand :(
<qos> kitche: no, /dev/sda is my boot device
<bluefox83> how do i tell ubuntu what media player i want to use?
<r_> yes exactly the old one was much nicer, im just doing it for the cosmetics
<Jager> Thanks
<kitche> qos: /dev/hdb has to be your boot device if you install grub there
<vagamente> ne1 can help me with compiz?
<dv5237> Jager: No problem hope it works for ya ;)
<finalbeta> !ask > vagamente
<timo90> r_: :: ok
<EDinNY> I just installed ubuntu and I am having problems using rsync via ssh to restore my old /home directory...it says "rsync: on remote machine: --no-specials: unknown option"
<__doc__> any good RTS for linux?
<Bond_> hi world!
<kitche> __doc__: plenty warzone 2100 ::)
<timo90> try and restart berl
<Grey_Loki> __doc__, I think the TASpring project might have a linux port, too.
<Bond_> anybody help me with debian instalg?
<soundray> Grey_Loki: check the version of your running kernel with 'uname -r'. You will see that it's not 2.6.17-10-386 (which would match your modules), but 2.6.17-10-generic (which is the restricted modules version that you need).
<Bond_> install
<EDinNY> anyone an rsync guru?
<dan-erik> __doc__: other good games: wesnoth (not very good graphics though IMO), SuperTux (if you like supermario), freeciv (same comment as wesnoth), Wormux (no net, but multiplayer. some bugs)
<EDinNY> or can give help with rsync
<soundray> !anyone | EDinNY
<ubotu> EDinNY: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shwag> its a bit confusing that /var/log/messages shows "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd."  It can tell that the device is full speed, but it is using uhci...which is the non high speed driver.
<r_> ive tried that
<Grey_Loki> soundray, uname -r gives me '2.6.17-10-386'
<jbroome> EDinNY: is ssh/rsync installed on your new ubuntu install
<EDinNY> yes
<shwag> Maybe it would be easier to understand if it mentioned that the device is running at a lower rater because the bus doesnt support usb2.
<EDinNY> jbroome: yes
<__doc__> Grey_Loki: TASpring doesn't seem to have a linux port.
<Grey_Loki> __doc__, ah, my bad. Thought it did - sorry.
<soundray> Grey_Loki: I'm sorry, I see now that I misread your earlier dpkg -l pasting
<Bond_> hey
<EDinNY> jbroome: I can ssh to my backup machine, then ssh back to the new ubuntu machine
<jbroome> EDinNY: pastebin the full rsync command you're trying to use
<jbroome> plz
<dan-erik> __doc__: try looking for posts by "Artificial Intelligence" on ubuntuforums.org - he has several good gaming links in his sig
<EDinNY> jbroome: so I know that sshd is running on ubuntu
<ScislaC> soundray: any ideas?
<jbroome> i have a feeling you're passing a wonky --option
<soop> fyi: gnome-display-properties
<Grey_Loki> soundray, i've just gone back and looked at it myself - am I reading it right if I think that i'm running three different kernels?
<r_> i  sudo aptitude reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu
<soop> anyone care to tell me why my movie files are now playing like sh*t and I get an error about xvid whenever I launch them?
<r_> i also tried that didnt work
<EDinNY> how do I paste multiple lines here without getting complaints?
<soundray> ScislaC: check if you have an official wpasupplicant version in /var/cache/apt/archives and install it with 'dpkg -i --force-downgrade wpasupplicant...deb'
<Enselic> Is there any software that allowd me to simulate a cd? I have a .iso I'd like to install, but I dont have any cd-r:s
<kitche> !paste|EdinNY
<ubotu> EdinNY: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MBro> does anyone know how to stop hotplug from running?
<MBro> i'm trying to reformat a usb disk
<MBro> and it keeps mounting in the middle of formatting it
<MBro> so it stops the format
<ScislaC> soundray: it only has the bad package in the cache
<soundray> Grey_Loki: no, you have three installed, but you only ever run the one you select in the grub menu.
<Enselic> MBro: System -> Preferences -> mountable media or something
<jbroome> EDinNY: check this out:  http://lists.samba.org/archive/rsync/2006-May/015503.html
<Grey_Loki> soundray, right. Well, i'm selecting the *-386 version. Should I stop that, and return to using the generic kernel?
<MBro> ah
<MBro> thanks
<soundray> ScislaC: download the official package from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wpasupplicant/
<soop> Enselic: try mounting the iso
<Enselic> soop: Wont the isntallation program freak out then?
<soop> mount -t iso9660  or something like that
<omong_kosong> which programm should be used to listen to internet radio streams?
<soop> Enselic: what are you trying to install of a cd?
<soundray> Grey_Loki: you could. There is no advantage to the 386 kernel anyway. Whether it will fix the problem is another matter.
<Enselic> soop: A Maple student version
<soop> when you insert the cd it should automount anyways
<Grey_Loki> soundray, indeed.
<soop> maple student version? wtf is that?>
<r_>  sudo aptitude reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Enselic> soop: wikipedia maple
<Grey_Loki> soundray, do you know what the problem -is-, exactly? I'm guessing it's something to do with my installation of the restricted modules...
<emilia> hey guys, im using edgy, and when i plug in my camera, or my usb drive, its not detected? anyone want to help me?
<EDinNY> jbroome: Thanks!  I was using an old rsync script with some extra not needed lines! good day
<soop> emilia: are they turned on? are you sure your ports that you're plugging into are connected? Have you tried a different usb port?
<Morrissey> soundray, cant it record faster then 10frames/sec :)
<emilia> soop: well my mouse works
<emilia> soop: and yes
<soop> well ok, so your mouse' usb port is working
<MBro> hurray, it worked, thanks Enselic
<soop> plug your mouse into one of the ports your trying and plug your camera into the other
<soundray> Grey_Loki: normally, the nvidia kernel is generated dynamically in the volatile directory. For some reason that doesn't happen, although the package is installed. I think booting another kernel is a reasonable thing to try.
<soop> make sure camera is on b4 plugging in and see what happens
<sysrage> anybody here use sylpheed-claws?
<Enselic> MBro: See? No nasty terminal hacks as you though :P
<Enselic> thought*
<soundray> Morrissey: I don't know, sry
<mjo> Hi
<MBro> yeah, didn't even see that menu option, i was searching through the services
<emilia> soop : i know they work, the usb drive light turns on, and my camera says connected
<voltz> hey Sebboh
<Grey_Loki> soundray, right - i'll give it a go in the generic kernel then. BBIAB.
<emilia> soop : but they dont mount
<soundray> Morrissey: you might be able to record your graphics card TV out via your TV card.
<Morrissey> Does anyone know if istanbul (or some other desktop recording app) that will record in OK quality? for now its frame rate is 10
<Morrissey> soundray, sound complicated :)
<naitmer> !ubotu kernel version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel version - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naitmer> !ubotu kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Sebboh> I am receiving permission denied errors when attempting to delete a file that I own, and the file is 755.  Why?  The file is located on /mnt/hdb1, which I just mounted as rw...
<soundray> Morrissey: just brainstorming
<Sebboh> voltz! wow, small world!
<Sebboh> :D
<voltz> :)
<Morrissey> soundray, cant tell why istanbul doesnt have a setting to get more then 10 fr/sec :)
<soundray> Sebboh: make sure that /mnt/hdb1 has proper permissions also
<Sebboh> Voltz, if you come to the US some time, contact me. =)  Real name's David Loyall, that should make it easy enough. ;)
<Sebboh> sound, ahh!
<emilia> soop : also my printer is usb, and its fine
<Sebboh> kneer0w?? Loki?  wtf is this, an EFnet invasion? haha
<Grey_Loki> soundray, no good, i'm afraid - sudo sudo nvidia-glx-config enable still give the same error.
<emilia> anyone know whats stopping my usb devices from mounting?
<emilia> :)
<madewokherd> can ubuntu do WPA2 encryption?
<Grey_Loki> Sebboh, hm?
<pianoboy3333> Where can I get the latest libnautilus-burn and libnautilus-extension?
<ScislaC> soundray: holy moly, it WANTS to do it but now it's complaining about libs needing to be higher than they are (kinda weird)
<soundray> Grey_Loki: sorry I have to go... There is a troubleshooting section at the end of those instructions. I would follow that next.
<Grey_Loki> soundray, gotcha. Thanks for your help :)
<rab23> hi
<rab23> i've a problem with tv card...mentor bt878 chip...the card is installed, driver are ok, but don't tune correctly
<emilia> does anyone know how ot check if theres a setting for nautilus to mount usb drives ? maybe mine is off
<rab23> i've set already tv card number and tune number
<soundray> ScislaC: an inconsistent package database is a bad thing. If you fix all the errors one by one, you will get it working again at some point. But it might cost you enough time to make a reinstall worthwhile :(
<soundray> emilia: System-Preferences-Removable Drives...
<qos_> why can't i fakeroot into /media/hdd where i mounted my recently installed ubuntu linux? if i want to "fakeroot /media/hdd" it always says "/usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: /media/hdd/: Permission denied"
<rab23> emilia: i contact u in query...
<pianoboy3333> Where can I get the latest libnautilus-burn?
<ScislaC> soundray: yeah... I think I will do it for the sake of getting the experience though ;) I will see what I can do. Thanks for getting me further than I was before. :)
<emilia> soundray : therye all on :(
<Sebboh> loki, nothing, had you confused with someone, probably. =)
<sithtoast> What can I do to resolve this error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu20_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I installed imhangul
<palomer> and now hangul appears as a gtk input method
<Rab23> i'm here again... :D ...anyone can help me qwith my tv card?
<cmweb> Any one familiar eith paypal please IM me
<sithtoast> I followed the directions on the upgrade page.
<kelly> how do you get amsn on ubuntu?
<DevC> wtf? now firefox is loading but it wont display anything....the menus have the underline for the shortcuts but that is it o_O
<sithtoast> O_o
<pommes> quit
<geokok> I have a firestarter question. I open a specific port with "Allow inbound service for everyone" but it ip's keep getting blocked for that port
<Sebboh> DevC, fonts?
<kelly> can somebody tell me how to install amsn on ubuntu 6.06lts?
<hairk> anyone here has a toshiba satellite notebook?
<DevC> nope no fonts or anything just the underlines
<geokok> kelly: from add remove programs or synaptic i believe its in the repos
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> does anyone if there is an asterisk-addon package for dapper?
<Kingsqueak> apt-cache search asterisk
<geokok> why does firestarter keep blocking ip's for a port+service I have set to allow?
<DevC> sebboh: how do I fix that?
<Madeye> Any bulk image mass resize tool ?
<Rab23> if anyone can help me with tv card...contact me in query please...
<Flosoft> Kingsqueak: asterisk-addons is not in there :S
<Kingsqueak> well, there you go
<hairk> anyone here ever played around with synaptics touchpad settings?
<jr> is there a problem using wireless with 64bit vs 128 bit?
<Lattyware> for support under ubuntu, would a creative zen vision:m or an ipod be better?
<pommes_tgfp> i set it off, the touchpad
<Shanzu> Quem sabe qual programa que eu uso para gerar arquivos swf???
<uruguaian> Hi, how can i do to configure th e 'share internet conection' in ubuntu?
<DevC> how do I fix the font issue with Firefox?
<dueyfinster> prefer
<uruguaian> i've a network with Windows configured to share the conection, hoy caon i configure ubuntu?
<dueyfinster> DevC: Firefox has settings for fonts in preferences
<Shanzu> ademan,  swf?
<Lattyware> Which has better support under Ubuntu, the Creative Zen Vision:M or the Ipod?
<DevC> duey: but there no font on firefox for me to find the preferences lol
<kelly> geokok thankyou i forgot about synaptic and that worked that way
<madewokherd> "eval: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string"
<qos_> why can't i fakeroot into /media/hdd where i mounted my recently installed ubuntu linux? if i want to "fakeroot /media/hdd" it always says "/usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: /media/hdd/: Permission denied"
<madewokherd> "run-parts: /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools exited with return code 2"
<dueyfinster> DevC: Oh right, have you tryed uninstalling and reinstalling it?
<YoussefAssad> quick question; where do I go to RTFM re. making ubuntu packages? Hopefully to be included in the sources
<DevC> yeah, before I wasn't able to even get it to load now I can but no fonts show up when I load it
<[erisco] > Hello. I have a directory in /var/www/ that is chowned to my user and to the group of www-data... it is also chmodded to 774. Everything in /var/www/ has these same permissions. However one directory will not open, and it will say access was denied. Why?
<cmweb> :-[
<dueyfinster> DevC: Do you have any graphics drivers installed?
<dueyfinster> DevC: Is it just Firefox?
<uruguaian> hi.. can i configure ubuntu to use a windows shared conection???
<DevC> yeah because xchat is loading just fine and I can see everything on it
<qos_> why can't i fakeroot into /media/hdd where i mounted my recently installed ubuntu linux? if i want to "fakeroot /media/hdd" it always says "/usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: /media/hdd/: Permission denied"
<hfhf> hi
<dueyfinster> !Samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<edwardsNdallas> anyone know how to set up RAID5 for LAMP
<uruguaian> samba isnt for share files/printers?
<dueyfinster> uruguaian: Yes, is that not the co-operation you were on about?
<qos_> why can't i fakeroot into /media/hdd where i mounted my recently installed ubuntu linux? if i want to "fakeroot /media/hdd" it always says "/usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: /media/hdd/: Permission denied"
<hou5ton> video on CNN works, and on YouTube, ... but on Fox news only gives me sound, no video?    I've installed some multimedia stuff with Automatix2 .... do I need to add REalplayer or something?
<Hausberg> is there a way of installing an older version of ubuntu's xorg-fglrx-driver?
<itsx> hi:) suddenly the sound doesnt work ... what i can check?
<xipietotec> Does anyone know where the diskmanager is?
<YoussefAssad> hou5ton: I don't think Fox was meant to run on linux
<hou5ton> :-)
<defrysk> hou5ton, maybe using automatix was a poor desicion
<dueyfinster> hou5ton: Check what format it is. Is it now flash?
<uruguaian> with files/printers theres no problem... i've to connect to a windows machine.. 'share internet conection'.. idont' know how to say.. =(
<[erisco] > Does anyone know if there are additional permission "things" other than chown and chmod?
<[erisco] > I cannot access a folder that is chmodded to 777!
<hou5ton> dueyfinster:   I installed flash using Automatix. ....
<Lattyware> Which has better support under Ubuntu, the Creative Zen Vision:M or the Ipod?
<defrysk> !automatix > hou5ton
<hou5ton> defrysk:   hopefully is wasn't .... is there something you need to gell me?
<Hausberg> [erisco]  chgrp
<Grey_Loki> If anyone sees soundrun, let him know that I fixed my display error :P
<Grey_Loki> Thanks :)
<DevC> where are the logs for xchat usually at?
<dueyfinster> hou5ton: Are you using firefox? check flash version by right clicking on a flash item on a webpage
<defrysk> hou5ton, read your private message from ubotu
<dueyfinster> hou5ton: I recommend the latest beta from adobe, it seems to fix alot of issues and it isn't hard to install
<savvas> does anyone know when and if mozilla seamonkey will be in the official repos?
<[erisco] > Hausberg, I used chown already to set the group to www-data. The file owner is me. I still cannot open the directory.
<jbroome> savvas: probably not until they have an official release
<xipietotec> Anyone? Where is the disks manager in ubuntu edgy?
<defrysk> savvas, unlikely for now I think
<savvas> ok thank you
<Hausberg> [erisco] , yes but there is also the group
<[erisco] > hausberg, yes and the group is www-data, I said that
<hou5ton> dueyfinster:   I guess it's version 9
<Hausberg> are you member of the www-data
<defrysk> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<uruguaian> duey: i can see the windows network and printers, but how to share the conection?
<hfhf> i have an intel 2200bg (ipw2200) on edgy. i'd like to try kismet, aircrack and tools. how to setup monitor mode? is this guide good? http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414/print or is there an easier way?
<pommes_tgfp> anyone installed beryl on a Dell laptop
<Hausberg> [erisco]  are you member of that group? if not useradd -g yourusername www-data
<xipietotec> Anyone? The disks manager? I can't find it and I need to format a disk
<[erisco] > Hausberg, I am the OWNER of the file
<Hausberg> [erisco]  yes but if you are not part of the group to which the file belongs and if group permissions are not right you can't access it
<edwardsNdalla1> anyone install RAID5 on LAMP?
<[erisco] > Hausberg, the permissions are right. The owner has read write and execute, same as the group. Even when I do set the group to my user, I still cannot access the directory. All other directories in the /var/www/ have the exact same permissions and the exact same ownership, yet I can access them
<hou5ton> defrysk:   so .... I take it you would recommend taking that Automatix line out of the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<defrysk> hou5ton, thats too late
<defrysk> its alredy installed
<defrysk> there is no uninstallscript for automatix
<hou5ton> dang .... I have been assimilated
<swaby1> is it possible to get a lexmark x1240 printer to work using ubuntu?
<defrysk> hou5ton, yes indeed :D
<phoenix87ta> having a bit of a problem mounting a vfat partition.  gotten as far as editing the fstab, but I get an error when I actually try to mount
<GeekChick> how do you gksudo a nautilus window to allow you to move files graphically?
<defrysk> hou5ton, just make sure to do a fresh install when feisty comes out :)
<GeekChick> from desktop to like bin
<Lattyware> Which has better support under Ubuntu, the Creative Zen Vision:M or the Ipod?
<blackgraz> anyone have a orinoco pcmcia card(hermes chipset) and gotten it to work in monitor mode?
<hou5ton> defrysk:   I a little reluctant to do another install if I ever get this one working right.  :)
<Jessehk> I've set up Xgl so that it has its own xsession. I wan beryl-manager to start only when I choose that session from GDM. Is that possible?
<swaby1> This new printer is killing me
<defrysk> hou5ton, using automatix is not the way to get things working right
<Hausberg> [erisco]  ok ... and did you use chmod -R option to take care that subdirectories are also in order? can you access it as root
<GeekChick> how do you gksudo a nautilus window to allow you to move files graphically into protected folders?
<edwardsNdalla1> anyone install RAID5 on LAMP that can help with 4 hard drives?
<swaby1> can anyone help
<Hausberg> [erisco]  you are talking about /var/www do you mean accessing it via webpage or just on terminal?
<defrysk> !anyone | swaby1
<ubotu> swaby1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<corevette> whats the irc channel for mplayer
<mog_> Bonsoir
<[erisco] > Hausberg, I can access it through the command line without being root. I am talking about my file browser and my terminal, not my web browser. Also I did use recursive.
<mog_> COmment installer XP?
<Lattyware> defrysk: He asked a bit further up, and then was continuing from that.
<mog_> a partir de Linux?
<swaby1> Is it possible to get a lexmark x1240 printer to work with ubuntu?
<Anyone> Hi, I am facing some major problems trying to install the new Ubuntu.  The target computer had win98 installed, so it asked for a resize.  Now its taking forever, and I wonder if its safe to click cancel or whats safe?
<defrysk> Lattyware, missed that bit :s
<savvas> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<defrysk> swaby1, lexmark is worst printer to get for linux
<blackgraz> haha
<mykal> Anyone: :)
<blackgraz> anyone have a orinoco pcmcia card(hermes chipset) and gotten it to work in monitor mode?
<Anyone> swaby1, the easy answer is "yes" .. but truth is it might be hard.  However, Lexmark does have some GNU/Linux drivers on their website.
<[erisco] > Hausberg, I cannot access the directory through the file browser
<Anyone> blackgraz, No, I don't. Sorry.  I don't have PCMCIA at all..
<swaby1> okay I thought so
<Hausberg> [erisco]  I can't quite follow - you can access it via commandline like cd in it?
<Lattyware> Which has better support under Ubuntu, the Creative Zen Vision:M or the Ipod?
<swaby1> thanks anyway
<[erisco] > Hausberg, yes
<Anyone> mykilx, :)
<blackgraz> Anyone: you got a hermes chipset wifi?
<Anyone> blackgraz, not to my knowledge.
<phoenix87ta> I get a wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb error while trying to mount a vfat partition after modifying the fstab.  any idea what I did wrong?
<Scrutinizer> hi there :)
<swaby1> no wonder it was cheap
<[erisco] > Hausberg, hold on I think I got something
<Anyone> swaby1, do check out lexmark homepage though.
<[erisco] > Hausberg, I have a link to /var/www/ on my desktop
<Hausberg> [erisco]  that is interesting - is the file manager running under your user? if you cd in that directory and launch konqueror?
<Scrutinizer> ive got a problem with my soundcards. please query me
<[erisco] > Hausberg, if I go through that I CANNOT open the single directory, but all others. If I manually go through /var/www/ I can open that trouble directory.
<kandinski> is scrollkeeper broken on edgy?
<kandinski> I am installing and scrollkeeper breaks the isntall
<Anyone> I guess its safe to repeat my question.
<kelly> i have lost my waste basket how do i get it back?
<jrt> Has anyone managed to get 'unionfs
<jrt> working in edgy?
<defrysk> swaby1, before getting a printer have a look at http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<Anyone> Hi, I am facing some major problems trying to install the new edgy eft Ubuntu desktop.  The target computer had win98 installed, so it asked for a resize.  Now its taking forever, and I wonder if its safe to click cancel or whats safe?
<Hausberg> [erisco]  sounds more like a prob with the file manager rather than with file system, outside chmod, chown and chgrp there is no other permission bits
<Anyone> jrt: Nope .. I didn't try though.
<bife[ubuntu] > hy
<corevette> hello, does anyone know what the irc channel for mplayer is?
<Hausberg> is there a way to rollback to older ati-drivers?
<Anyone> defrysk, they quit.
<defrysk> Anyone, yeah unfortunately
<Anyone> CoreDuo, I guess its #mplayer..
<Anyone> CoreDuo, sorry
<[erisco] > Hausberg, indeed. Through the terminal I can go through my link and access the folder without being root. However not through the file browser.
<Anyone> Corevette, I guess its #mplayer..
<blanky> GUYS!
<kelly> could someone tell me how to find the wastebasket in 6.06lts
<blanky> cafuego: are you there?
<kelly> i removed it from the toolbar by accident and cant find it now
<Anyone> kelly, isn't it in your panel?
<[erisco] > Hausberg, I am going to restart my comp and see what that does.
<defrysk> kelly its in the panel
<blanky> hey guys some of you guys yesterday helped me on my problem. I wanted to make my ntfs partition smaller, and enlarge my ext3 partition
<Anyone> kelly, right click and add a wastebasket.
<blanky> that way I'd give more space to my linux
<defrysk> kelly if not rightclick empty spot on your paned klick add and select waste basket
<defrysk> panel*
<blanky> I successfully shrunk my ntfs partition, but when I go to resize my ext3, it won't let me, what's going on?
<Anyone> blanky, I am not aware that you can resize ext3.
<blackgraz> anyone have a orinoco pcmcia card(hermes chipset) and gotten it to work in monitor mode?
<Anyone> blackgraz, still no, sorry.
<hou5ton> defrysk:   ok .... i have installed the latest flash from Adobe .... still no picture on Fox video?
<blackgraz> haha
<blanky> Anyone: :'(
<blackgraz> mybad anyone
<DevC> damn with firefox not showing fonts I can't find the url for upgrading through the ubuntus lol
<Jowi> blanky, it is mounted?
<Anyone> blanky, make a backup, then delete the partition, and restore from backup.  Be carefull to preserve date, ownership and stuff on the backup though.
<kelly> defrysk thankyou done it
<kelly> does anyone know how to get the newest version of amsn?
<Anyone> kelly, I don't even know what amsn is :-)
<blanky> Jowi: yeah it's mounted
<DexterF> hi
<Anyone> kelly, do try asmn.sf.net though.
<kelly> anyone lol
<blanky> Anyone: Sorry, what was tht?
<blanky> Anyone: I already have 4 gigs of unallocated space
<hou5ton> Does anyone else get video at Fox ... please ... go here and click on the Dennis Miller clip on the top right:  http://www.foxnews.com/
<blanky> which I wanted ext3 to consume
<Anyone> blanky, ahh .. then you can assign that space to ext3!
<Jowi> blanky, you will not be able to do that on a mounted partition
<hou5ton> I get all the sound, just no video
<kelly> does anybody know what amsn is here??
<DexterF> is aiglx on the 6.10 live cd so i can check if it works?
<blanky> Anyone: how!!
<Anyone> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<blanky> Anyone: I went to gnome partition editor and when I try to resize it's already at it's max
<DexterF> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<blanky> if that makes any sense
<xipietotec> anyone? How can I format this bloody USB drive
<Anyone> blanky, thats great
<kelly> can anyone give me support on amsn messenger hee??
<blanky> Anyone: eh? lol
<Anyone> xipietotec, whats it called?
<blanky> kelly: try joining #amsn, it might exist you never know :P
<Anyone> xipietotec, /dev/sda1 ?
<kelly> blanky true you never know
<blanky> :D
<Jowi> blanky, you will not be able to do anything with the root partition while it is mounted. I suggest you boot a live cd and resize it there. remember to backup important data before you do anything though
<blanky> kelly: if not, then why not give gaim a go? or you don't like it? If you're running kde, kopete might be nice too
<Anyone> blanky, its a bit hard to help you now .. cause I see your problem.  You have two ext3
<blanky> Jowi: I am on a live cd, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to say it was mounted
<blanky> Anyone: no I don't lol
<kelly> blanky i tried to run gaim messenger but i cannot see my contacts on there
<blanky> watch guys, I'll upload a screenshot is that okay?
<Anyone> blanky, then you should be able to click the "install" icon.
<blanky> Anyone: yes...
<xipietotec> Anyone: How exactly would I find that out? It's telling me it's just "usbdrive"
<blanky> Anyone: I'm running the gnome partition editor within the live cd
<timo90> im trying to install the new amsn
<blanky> kelly: did you add your account?
<Anyone> xipietotec, what if you right click it?
<Anyone> xipietotec, properties
<timo90> i get ./configure: line 3041: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh:
<blanky> kelly: probably everyone's offline, if I remember correctly, gaim doesn't show offline users, turn that feature on in the preferences
<timo90> ./configure: line 3041: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<kelly> blanky oh ok i will give that a try then
<Anyone> Hi, I am facing some major problems trying to install the new edgy eft Ubuntu desktop.  The target computer had win98 installed, so it asked for a resize.  Now its taking forever (an hour or so, so far), and I wonder if its safe to click cancel or whats safe?
<xipietotec>  it's /media/usbdisk
<mabus> How do I install xubuntu packages onto an ubuntu system with just both cdroms? I have no internet at home. I tried adding the cdrom in the repositories menu of synaptic, and updating, but no go.
<blanky> kelly: also, try joining #gaim they're pretty helpful
<Anyone> xipietotec, in prompt type "mount | grep "/media/usbdisk"
<kelly> blanky ok
<blanky> Anyone: that's something I was afraid of, if it failed
<blanky> Anyone: but resizing does take a while, what's the size?
<dragonfyre13> I'm having some issues with wireless on edgy eft with ndiswrapper. I don't understand how wireless works on linux yet, as I've always used a wired connection. I have an rt73 chipset card, and the ndiswrapper driver is installed. It won't connect to any networks though.
<timo90> help installing the new amsn i get :./configure: line 3041: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<Anyone> blanky, new size is 21.5 GB.
<xipietotec> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat
<edwardsNdallas> anyone install RAID5 on LAMP that can help with 4 hard drives?
<Anyone> timo90, you probably do not have the proper version of TCL/TK installed...
<dragonfyre13> I've tried connecting to unprotected networks, and those with wep encryption so far. I'm not going to connect to any with WPA, so I don't need to worry about wpasupplicant.
<dragonfyre13> anyone have a clue about why?
<Anyone> edwardsNdallas, sorry no, I cannot help.
<blanky> Anyone: from?
<DevC> what is the link for upgrading one last time, this time I'm going to enter it into my WinXP laptop so I don't lose it
<Anyone> dragonfyre13, why what?
<Anyone> blanky, the drive is 80GB
<hou5ton> Does Fox video even use Flash?
<xipietotec>  Anyone: okay...it's /dev/sda1
<Anyone> xipietotec, cool. You want to wipe it for use with GNU/Linux only?
* xipietotec has it located in gparted...but doesn't see an option to format anywhere
<xipietotec> Anyone: Actually no, I intend to use this as a USB stick for my car stereo.
<mwalling> in the wireless config screen, it asks for a "network password". does it auto detect between WPA and WEP or does it assume WEP
<xipietotec> and some other media devices.
<blanky> Anyone: this is what I have http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzz8.png
<blanky> jowi are you there
<Anyone> xipietotec, mkdosfs /dev/sda1
<blanky> nevermind
<dragonfyre13_> anyone?
<blanky> hey guys, this i what I have http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzz8.png and I want ext3 to consume the unallocated space
<Anyone> dragonfyre13, yes?
<alecjw> hi. is there any way of converting an ODT to an ABW?
<xipietotec> Anyone: "Contains a mounted filesystem
<dragonfyre13_> Anyone oops, sorry. I didn't think that was someone's username.
<Anyone> xipietotec, ahh
<dragonfyre13_> anyon I'm having some issues with wireless on edgy eft with ndiswrapper. I don't understand how wireless works on linux yet, as I've always used a wired connection. I have an rt73 chipset card, and the ndiswrapper driver is installed. It won't connect to any networks though.
<Anyone> xipietotec, umount /media/usbdisk ; mkdosfs /dev/sda1
<dragonfyre13_> anyone I'm having some issues with wireless on edgy eft with ndiswrapper. I don't understand how wireless works on linux yet, as I've always used a wired connection. I have an rt73 chipset card, and the ndiswrapper driver is installed. It won't connect to any networks though.
<dreamer> damnit, my pc, or rather X maybe? just hanged
<kelly> how do i install something when it says that i do not have permission to do so??
<dragonfyre13_> Anyone: that's my issue. Know anything about it?
<dreamer> mouse and xmms stil work, but I can;t do anything
<dreamer> synergys is down
<niranj> kelly: use sudo before ur install command
<alecjw> dragonfyre13_ there are some official linux drivers on the ralink site
<Anyone> dragonfyre13, not much.  I am not sure if you really want ndis anyhow though.
<blanky> kelly: use sudo, how are you trying to install it?
<dragonfyre13_> alecjw yeah, but they download as a 0 byte file.
<blanky> Anyone: remember me? here's my screenshot
<blanky> http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzz8.png
<davvs> Is there any way to watch a DVD movie (a img-file) on linux without burning out the iso?
<xipietotec> Anyone: I don't think it's doing anything....or it's very very fast.
<blanky> davvs: you mean, you want to watch an iso movie?
<dragonfyre13_> alecjw same with the monkey drivers
<xipietotec> jackfrost@jackfrost-laptop:~$ sudo umount /media/usbdisk ; mkdosfs /dev/sda1
<xipietotec> mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<davvs> yes blanky
<xipietotec> Is all that happened.
<blanky> davvs: without having to burn it? use video lan player (sudo apt-get install vlc)
<kelly> blanky i want to install some skins for something and they are in a zip file but everytime i try to extract them to where they need to be it says i cant
<timo90> Anyone:i used sysnaptic package manager
<mwalling> in the wireless config screen, it asks for a "network password". does it auto detect between WPA and WEP or does it assume WEP
<Anyone> blanky, still loading the other screenshot, I guess.
<davvs> okay thanks blanky  :-)
<blanky> davvs: and make sure you read the restricted formats page for instructions on how to watch encrypted DVDs
<Anyone> timo90, ok
<alecjw> dragonfyre13_ very strange.... sorry, dunno how to fix that
<blanky> !restrictedformats | davvs
<ubotu> davvs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwalling> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<davvs> i think i have libdvd
<timo90> Anyone:shouldnt be up to date ?
<Anyone> timo90, might suggest a bug in the package, I guess.
<blanky> kelly: yes, so you would do 'sudo yourextractcommand'
<dreamer> hmm, I can still ssh to the machine, I guess it's X that crashed ...
<dragonfyre13_> alecjw well, any experience with ndiswrapper?
<blanky> Anyone: oh, it's the same screenshot haha sorry
<kelly> blanky how do i do that??
<alecjw> dragonfyre13_ nope. sorry
<Anyone> timo90, I would google the error, and if nothing clever comes up, file a bugreport.
<Anyone> !bugreport
<timo90> Anyone:do ihave to reboot afterinstalling it ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dreamer> anybody an idea what could have happened ?
<dragonfyre13_> alecjwthanks anyway.
<Anyone> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<blanky> kelly: what's your command? what command are you using to extract?
<alecjw> does anyone know how i can convert an ODT to an ABW?
<dragonfyre13_> I'm going to go to another client.
<Anyone> timo90, not unless it tells you to.
<dragonfyre13_> alecjw open it in abiword and save it.
<kelly> blanky i am using archive manager
<Anyone> alecjw, I think you can, if ODT is open document something.
<TokenBad> how would i find out how much have downloaded since computer was booted last...
<alecjw> dragonfyre13_: abiword can't open ODTs
<finalbeta> Any other people here reported non crashing bugs? What % of the bugs you posted actually god fixed? Because after reporting +-30 bugs, I doubt it's worth it since they don't get fixed unless something crashes.
<niranj> kelly: what type of file is that, any idea ?
<xipietotec> Yep....not working, it's still loading up the disk image.
<timo90> Anyone:i did google it and the 2 results are in a diffrent languge and when they have been translated the dont make much sence
<DreamerHxC> how can I unblock a paquet which aptitude update says it has been blocked?
<alecjw> Anyone: yes it is. sorry, i didn't notice that anyone was a username
<kelly> niranj its a .zip file
<Anyone> alecjw, Oh.
<dreamer> damnit, my pc, or rather X maybe? just hanged
<dreamer> hmm, I can still ssh to the machine, I guess it's X that crashed ...
<Anyone> timo90, a bugreport it is .. you can search if its already reported though, I guess.
<dreamer> how can I restart X on the other machine over ssh ?
<Dreamglider> i just installed flash and now when i open a webpage firefox shut's down!
<hou5ton> Ok .... I even have video on MSNBC using FireFox on Linux ... which is a relativcely new phenomenon .... but still no video on Fox??
<timo90> Anyone:can i hve a link to bug reporting stuff
<__doc__> I've got a problem with my apt. I tried to install scons via apt, it bugged out somehow, and now everytime I apt-get install something else it also tries to install (unsucessfully) scons. How can I get rid of that?
<Anyone> alecjw, save as DOC first, then load from abiword.
<uruguaian> hi.. can i configure ubuntu to use a windows shared conection???
<Anyone> timo90, yes
<Anyone> !tell timo90 about bugs
<kitche> Dreamglider: you using flash 7?
<corevette> how do you uninstall a plugin in firefox?
<blanky> kelly: sorry are you there?
<blanky> kelly: what's the archive manager you're using, what's the name
<alecjw> Anyone: i think you meant RTF :). thanks
<blanky> kelly: ark?
<Dreamglider> kitche, i dont know, i just installed the flash that firefox poped up
<Anyone> alecjw, you're wellcome :)
<see> anybody has gotten sound to work on a macpro? everything seems to be working, no errors, but there is no sound out.
<[1] dragonfyre13> Ok, I'm back. Hopefully this will work better.
<kitche> Dreamglider: yeah it;s flash 7 that has a bug in it
<kelly> blanky it's the one you get with ubuntu
<niranj> kelly, u can go to the terminal and type sudo ark, that shd help
<dreamer> what could be wrong that X crashes but the moust still works ?
<TokenBad> anyone know how to tell what was sent and rec in ubuntu?
<user-land> maybe with samba, uruguaian ? don't know
<kitche> !flash9|Dreamglider you can try flash 9
<ubotu> Dreamglider you can try flash 9: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<kelly> niranj i will try
<blanky> niranj: I think ark is for kde
<DreamerHxC> how can I unblock a paquet which aptitude update says it has been blocked?
<dreamer> so, anyone read my Q?
<blanky> kelly: where do you need to extract the files? and what is the extension of the archive (ex. tar.gz? )
<kelly> niranj sudo ark not found
<Anyone> dreamer, X crashes but still works?
<kitche> dreamer: just run startx
<blanky> kelly: listen...
<blanky> kelly: read what I said above
<xipietotec> It's telling me the media disk is not in the fstab when I run it not as root, and it's still popping up with a "blank" CD.
<uruguaian> user-land: me too, i can browse the network, etc.. but nothin happend when i share the conection.. ((
<blanky> Dreamer: have you tried to install the drivers?
<niranj> kelly, if u can tell me the extension (.tar or .tar.gz or .tgz) i can give u an easy way out
<dreamer> kitche: doesnkt work over SSH
<corevette> how do do you join a server on irc....what command?
<blanky> Dreamer could be video, screen, or display problems
<wce> how can i make my windows look like this http://www.ocoindufeu.net/images/screenshots/ubuntu_2.png with transparency?
<P2500> corevette: /join #channel
<alecjw> does openoffice.org have full xml word doc support? i'm assuming it does, seeing as a word xml seems to make snese if you open it in gedit or simmilar, so it wouild have been easy to add word xml support
<kelly> the extension of the file is .zip
<blanky> okay
<blanky> try this
<kitche> alecjw: probably since it does support word files
<dreamer> I'd like to know how to restart/kill X over SSH
<Anyone> Hi, I am facing some major problems trying to install the new edgy eft Ubuntu desktop.  The target computer had win98 installed, so it asked for a resize.  Now its taking forever (an hour or so, so far), and I wonder if its safe to click cancel or whats safe?
<corevette> p2500 not a channel, a server, like irc.mozilla.net
<blanky> sudo unzip thenameofthefile.zip where/you/want/it/to/go
<blanky> kelly: in the terminal of course
<dreamer> I can't do anything on the machine elsewise
<alecjw> kitche: it doesn't have _complete_ support for word files, though
<timo90> !networkboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<corevette> p2500 sorry, irc.mozilla.org
<xipietotec> Anyone: when I run that command as normal (not root) it tells me "it's not in fstab (and you are not root)" when I run it as root it just prints the version of the program.
<dreamer> anybody ?
<_felix> dreamer: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<[1] dragonfyre13> so, does anyone have an idea about my wireless issue?
<wce> how can i make my windows look like this http://www.ocoindufeu.net/images/screenshots/ubuntu_2.png with transparency?
<_felix> if you are using gdm
<Anyone>  xipietotec : You should run it as root.
<dreamer> on kde
<TokenBad> please...anyone know how to show your net stats in ubuntu?
<_Omega> TokenBad: ifconfig
<Anyone> TokenBad, /sbin/ifconfig
<kitche> dreamer: then do /etc/init.d/kdm restart or stop then start
<Anyone> TokenBad, ?
<blanky> man, when are the smart people going to come in the channel
<kelly_> blanky i will try later
<[1] dragonfyre13> anyone?
<xipietotec> Anyone: I did, but my USB drive is still mounting a blank disk along with itself...which means the blank disk image is still there somewhere
<Anyone> [1] dragonfyre13, yes?
<user-land> uruguaian, i hope you find support. maybe in the spanish channel ?
<blanky> kelly_: are you sure?
<Anyone> [1] dragonfyre13, oh... sorry, no!
<blanky> kelly_: it's easier than it seems
<[1] dragonfyre13> Anyone, crap. Forgot again.
<[1] dragonfyre13> Anyone,sorry.
<Anyone> Its ok
<Anyone> I hope you get some help! :)
<TokenBad> hmmm...
<wce> how can i make my windows look like this http://www.ocoindufeu.net/images/screenshots/ubuntu_2.png with transparency?
<TokenBad> that seems to be reporting wrong
<[1] dragonfyre13> Anyone, thanks.
<kitche> !repeat|wce
<ubotu> wce: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[1] dragonfyre13> wce compiz or beryl
<dreamer> kitche: doesn't work, no such file or dit
<alecjw> Anyone: may i recommend that you cahnge your screen name to something like Anyone_? :D
<Anyone> ubotu, but where is nobody?
<uruguaian> user-land: thanks
<TokenBad> _Omega, that seems to be reporting wrong
<kelly_> blanky i am just having something to eat if you are still here we will go through it then
<seraphim> wce: on that shot it seems to be fake transparency. you can set that in gnome-terminal settings
<Anyone> alecjw, Tnx .. i've stuck with this one for quite a while though. :)
<wce> i tried beryl but it messsed my whole system and i had to reinstall ubuntu
<alecjw> Anyone: ok.
<kitche> dreamer: it hmm try xdm but kde uses kdm so it's sorta weird that it's not there
<kelly_> blanky is that ok???
<[1] dragonfyre13> wce, yeah, I had the same problem, but that's what you have to figure out if you want trancparency.
<Anyone> !where
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dreamer> kitche: it definatly isn't .. I don't see xdm either
<[1] dragonfyre13> wce, there are help for compisiting.
<TokenBad> Anyone, same to you...since you said it to...it seems to be reporting wrong
<wce> dragon, how didi you correct the oproblem
<[1] dragonfyre13> wce, depends on what the issue was.
<Yasuo|Ikwakura> namd
<Anyone> TokenBad, refresh my memory please
<[1] dragonfyre13> wce, what did you run into?
<TokenBad> Anyone, about the ifconfig
<[1] dragonfyre13> wce, kernel panic is about the only thing that you can't recover from.
<B|nTaRa> whats beryl homepage ?
<B|nTaRa> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Anyone> TokenBad, oh .. thats wierd .. but you know its reset whenever the NIC is restarted.
<hou5ton> Does anyone know what the magic component is that is needed to play video clips on Fox?  My Edgy system plays them on CNN, YouTube, and even MSNBC. But on Fox, I only get sound.
<[1] dragonfyre13> g2g for a few. Be back.
<TokenBad> Anyone, I haven't rebooted in over 24 hours...last file downloaded was over 4 gigs...its saying only downloaded 3 since computer started
<wce> i had problems loading scripts etc...
<Anyone> hou5ton, sorry no, I don't watch Fox.
<TokenBad> Anyone, at lease as I can read the output
<Anyone> hou5ton, try getting w32 codecs though.
<wce> it there was a way to insta it with automatic or synaptic !!!
<Anyone> TokenBad, ok
<hou5ton> Anyone:   I already have those.   I don't generally go to Fox's web page either, but sometimes there is a video there that I want to see
<Anyone> TokenBad, maybe the file was compressed during transfer.
<cybervegan> does anyone know if there's a source cd iso available for each ubuntu distro - or do i have to mirror the cvs?
<swanfl> in gthumb, when you want to open a graphic in a certain application, it gives you a list of applications. Can you alter the order of those applications?
<seraphim> wce: what graphics-device do you have?
<kitche> hou5ton: did you install w32codecs since it's probably a codec problem
<dreamer> hmmm, X using 100% CPU on other nachine (top)
<Anyone> hou5ton, I hear ya ..
<hou5ton> kitche:   yes ... I have those installed
<dreamer> nobody can tell me how to restart X another way ?
<sven__> ?? I like to burn DVDs from the commandline on a server, which Programm to use, I think cdrecord wont make it .....
<wce> nvidia 79502gtx
<alecjw> cybervegan: i'm not quite sure, but i don't think there are any source disks. i kink you have do download the source from the repos
<kitche> dreamer: you can do killall X
<seraphim> wce: then it's very easy to install beryl
<xipietotec> AHAHAHA... found the problem....open it up in gparted and it's locked
<dragonfyre13> Dreamer , control alt backspace
<dreamer> kitche: still running
<rawler> sven__: try growisofs  check the manual .. :)
<cybervegan> so how do i stand if i give someone a copy on cd or install it for them? under the gpl i'm supposed to have a copy of the source i can give them
<dreamer> dragonfyre13: keyboard dead
<seraphim> wce: just follow that guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851&highlight=nvidia+beryl
<dreamer> only the mouse still works (can't click though)
<kitche> dreamer: of course that just restarts it it will just start right back up
<dragonfyre13> Dreamer, hard reset
<wce> seraphin, I hope i dont mess up my Distro again
<sven__> rawlet: togehter with dvd+rwtools ?
<dreamer> yeah, that is the only thing that'll fix it :/ (I've had it hang before lately, can't remember what did it though ..)
<niekie> dreamer, no.
<mike1o> what should i do if debian doesn't recongnize a pci card?
<TokenBad> Anyone, ok I checked my decode dir...and its 37 gigs since yesterday morning...when I reinstalled ubuntu.....and haven't rebooted since...and it says only 3 gigs...
<niekie> dreamer, have you tried the kernel SysRQ commands?
<seraphim> wce: if you strictly follow the guide you won't ;) if you have questions you can ask me, before you mess sth up. but then use seraphim to highlight me, not seraphin ;)
<dragonfyre13> Dreamer, record it next time remember what programs you are running try control alt f1
<dreamer> niekie: what is that ?
<mwalling> !ipv4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niekie> You can probably synchronize the disk with that and shut it down to safe yourself from losing data :)
<mike1o> !pci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dreamer> dragonfyre13: I can't run control alt f1 either
<niekie> dreamer, try reading this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raising_Skinny_Elephants_Is_Utterly_Boring
<dragonfyre13> Dreamer control alt delete does not work in X
<dragonfyre13> normaly
<ramon> hi, help (APT) please: i installed some packages with the automatix installer and, after uninstalling them (with automatix) i get this error message each time i run apt-get: Errors were encountered while processing oboard\n E: subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). this is preventing me from removing packages because this error occurs before apt-get starts removing packages.
<niekie> There are more controls then that, but those are most important for a locked up system :)
<dreamer> atm I'm running (at least): OOo, FF, Akregator, LinuxDCPP and xmms
<wce> How can i install my nvidia drivers???
<niekie> If you reset your system another way, you might get data loss =\
<kitche> !automatix|ramon
<ubotu> ramon: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<seraphim> wce: it's all in that guide...
<seraphim> wce: have a look at step 2 option 1
<dragonfyre13> Dreamer, can you fill programs
<dreamer> niekie: that doesn't work. the KB is _dead_
<dreamer> dragonfyre13: fill ?
<dragonfyre13> Dreamer, can ssh into this one from another box
<dreamer> yes
<seraphim> wce: you better bookmark the guide, you will need to reboot inbetweeb
<niekie> dreamer, dead as in?
<ramon> ubotu: yes, i had a bad feeling about it. is there not some quick and dirty way i can just remove the 'onboard' package it keeps complaining about?
<niekie> Physically broken?
<dreamer> niekie: no response, switching numlock for instance
<dragonfyre13> Dreamer sorry kill
<niekie> dreamer, hmm..
<blanky> kelly_: are you there
<dreamer> dragonfyre13: I don't know
<niekie> dreamer, you could try it anyway, but I doubt it works then indeed.
<dreamer> niekie: I have and it doesn't
<niekie> Though it has worked for me in some odd situations.
<niekie> dreamer, allright then.
<wce> another thing,  As i got told i shouldnt use automatix... what else can i use with the same features?
<niekie> Do you still have SSH access working to it?
<phaedrus44> hey TokenBad  wussup
<chaplinux> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org edgy-plf Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718 ??
<dreamer> niekie: read my replies: yes
<chaplinux> as to be notarized?
<niekie> dreamer, ah.
<niekie> You can do it from remote then.
<phaedrus44> anyone help me with my wireless probelm?  i am using ndiswrapper 1.8 with a usb dongle...i have never had this problem in the past..but my connection just keeps dropping...
<dreamer> niekie: how then ?
<dreamer> I don't have a /etc/init.d/kdm
<niekie> dreamer, sudo -i to get a root shell first.
<Yasuo|Ikwakura> hi,  openoffice-calc => how can i can i define a field so oocalc asks me for the content in templates?
<nikin> how can i use the mouse in shell? i have a server install
<TokenBad> phaedrus44, not much man
<seraphim> wce: go through the ubuntu-help and do the stuff manually. it's a lot better than all programs for that, because you learn a lot and know what you did
<niekie> Then echo thekey >>/proc/sysrq-trigger
<dreamer> niekie: ok
<niekie> Replace thekey with the corresponding key.
<dreamer> you lost me there ..
<dreamer> what key ?
<phaedrus44> sweet
<TokenBad> tried vista for about 2 days
<TokenBad> went back to ubuntu
<TokenBad> heheh
<dreamer> haha
<cybervegan> phaedrus44: have you got your wireless usb card set to be the default gateway? do you have a wired port configured that is not used?
<niekie> dreamer, the key you would normally use after ALT-SysRQ
<niekie> So what you would do is:
<TokenBad> phaedrus44, you on under?
<niekie> echo r>>/proc/sysrq-trigger
<niekie> echo s>>/proc/sysrq-trigger
<niekie> echo e>>/proc/sysrq-trigger
<niekie> echo i>>/proc/sysrq-trigger
<niekie> echo u>>/proc/sysrq-trigger
<dragonfyre13> nikin, it needs to be a curses inter face
<niekie> echo b>>/proc/sysrq-trigger
<niekie> That's all :)
<niekie> Wait a little while between the commands.
<dreamer> niekie: why in that order? and what does it do ?
<nikin> dragonfyre13: so i cant use mouse in a program like nano
<niekie> dreamer, r puts the keyboard in raw mode.
<niekie> That might fix the keyboard.
<dragonfyre13> nikin, no
<dreamer> ok
<wce> ok, i just manually downloaded the last version of Xchat... How can i install it through the command line?
<niekie> So first try the keyboard after that.
<niekie> S means sync to disk, U means unmount all disks and remount read-only
<dragonfyre13> nikin, Using the mouse depends on the program it self
<seraphim> wce: you better install programs from synaptic if they are available there :P
<hydraw> does non-US ASCII mean not '' signs...
<niekie> E and I terms/kills processes.
<niekie> B reboots.
<niekie> dreamer, any lock with r fixing your keyboard?
<ramon> i need to force the removal of a package (or at least tell apt to ignore it) that is giving errors every time i run apt-get. is this possible?
<nikin> dragonfyre: what i realy need is to copy some text between programs and the shell
<mike1o> i can't manage to use an usb pci adapter... any help?
<niekie> s/lock/luck/
<dreamer> and U ?
<dragonfyre13> hydraw, yes
<dreamer> niekie: no, KB still dead
<dragonfyre13> nikin, on a server
<niekie> Aww..
<netron> hello. is the intel pro/wireless 2200BG chipset supported by default with the 6.10 live-cd?
<hydraw> ok
<hydraw> thanks
<andy> How do I change in GIMP the input device from mouse to Wacom tablet (both USB devices)?
<kitche> ramon: did you read what ubotu said about automatix?
<niekie> dreamer, then the only thing left to do is to proceed with seiub
<wce> THEY are available but they dont offer the last version on synaptic
<dragonfyre13> hydraw, np
<niekie> And the system will then reboot.
<niekie> Probably having saved all data.
<nikin> dragonfyre: yes, on a server :) it is evil but it is so
<niekie> Again, wait some time between the commands.
<ramon> kitche: yes, but reinstalling the whole system is difficult, i don't have a fast internet connection
<niekie> And don't do them in one command, heh.
<dreamer> niekie: after e SSH closed :/
<niekie> dreamer, doh.
<niekie> Hah.
<mike1o> does the fact that a device is not recongnized right away mean that it's impossible to use?
<killown> how I switch a icon menu gnome to other icon?
<seraphim> wce: if you really want to compile it yourself have a look at the README file
<dreamer> niekie: and the screen of the machine is "gone"
<niekie> dreamer, uhh... yeah.. stupid..
<dragonfyre13> nikin, how long is the text
<dreamer> (still bottom half filles with mess)
<niekie> dreamer, sorry.. =\
<niekie> dreamer, E terminates all processes.
<ramon> kitche: there has got to be a quicker way!
<niekie> I forgot SSH was a process.
<niekie> =\
<killown> hey please
<nikin> dragonfyre: it waries from 2 words to 3-4 pages
<dreamer> niekie: -doh-
<recon> Would anybody know how to deal with the java error "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/xml/serialize/BaseMarkupSerializer"
<niekie> dreamer, I apologise.
<killown> how  I change icon menu gnome?
<niekie> Hope you won't hate me for this =\
<dreamer> niekie: so, I can't SSH, but the ping still flies
<dragonfyre13> nikin, is there box that you can ssh into it
<niekie> dreamer, hmm..
<niekie> dreamer, any luck with the keyboard now?
<rixth> How do I rebuild the initrd?
<niekie> Try numlock again.
<dreamer> niekie: hey yeah, the KB seams to be active
<niekie> dreamer, cool. :)
<nikin> dragonfyre: i can ssh in to the server, but thats the only linux box here
<seraphim> hehe. that reminds me of "ifdown eth0" on the router...
<niekie> dreamer, now you can proceed with I U B
<dragonfyre13> nikin, thats fine
<dreamer> niekie: but I can't do anything, so Num-Lock switch is only thing working
<wce> how can i add repositories?
<kitche> rramon: I don't knwo to much about how to fix it since automatix isn't really supported in here so when it breaks your system I would go ask in the automatix channel
<niekie> Press ALT-SysRQ-I
<niekie> Wait a while
<stjepan> what Depth do you recommend??? 16 or 24
<niekie> Then ALT-SysRQ-U
<rixth> Also, does anyone find launchpad really slow at the moment?
<niekie> Then again, wait a while.
<seraphim> stjepan: 24
<niekie> Then ALT-SysRQ-B
<ramon> recon: search google for what jar file it would be in and make sure you have it and that it is in your classpath environment variable
<dragonfyre13> nikin, ssh into the box copy everything from the ssh window then paste it when you need to into the comand line
<niekie> And it "should" reboot.
<dreamer> niekie: KB dead again :/
<rixth> stjepan, more is always better =)
<niekie> dreamer, =\
<dragonfyre13> nikin, thats the easy way
<dreamer> niekie:  btw: what is the SysRQ-button ?
<niekie> dreamer, PrintScreen.
<dreamer> aah, that one X|
<dreamer> haha, I just saw it
<andy> How do I change in GIMP the input device from mouse to Wacom tablet (both USB devices)?
<stjepan> seraphim, rixth, isn't 16 safer?
<nikin> dragonfyre: that method is a bit evil :D but ty
<niekie> dreamer, tell me if you have any luck with the SysRQ commands.
<dreamer> niekie: I'm pressing reset :/
<rixth> stjepan, probably, but the risk is negiliglbe
<niekie> dreamer, allright.
<rixth> negligble, even
<Kingsqueak> recon: I think you need to install xerces
<dragonfyre13> nikin, evil gets things done :)
<killown> how  I change icon menu gnome?
<webmind> good evening
<nikin> dragon: thats sure
<wce> how can i add repositories.... Imcurrently installing my nvidia card and it says that i should a a repository that they provide...
<recon> Kingsqueak: I'm ok, getting help in ##java.
<Kingsqueak> recon: possibly libxerces-java
<Doow> andy: try #gimp-users on GIMPNet
<dreamer> niekie: what log to check for error's ?
* niekie makes a mental note not to terminate all processes when the only thing there is left is SSH.
<seraphim> wce: add the complete line to /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get update
<dreamer> haha
<Doow> andy: they probably know better
<webmind> I'd like to mount my encrypted /home before login, I tried making a boot script.. but it doesn't show any of it's output
<niekie> dreamer, /var/log/messages probably.
<mike1o> does the fact that a device is not recongnized right away mean that it's impossible to use?
<webmind> and it can never ask it's passphrase question
<dreamer> niekie: care to check it for me? :#
<seraphim> wce: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<andy> Doow, Thank you very much.
<dragonfyre13> nikin, the other way is to delete everything other then what you want in the file save as something else then pipe it into a comand line
<mike1o> i can't manage to use an usb 2.0 pci adapter... any help?
<dragonfyre13> nikin, hard to do
<squig> Hey, does anyone know a mirror for the install files for beryl? their main site is down
<Varjat_by> Hi! I have a problems with lirc installing.. Is it possible to instal LIRC without buildig kernel modules as it done in Debian and other ditributios?
<nikin> dragonfyre: je thats kinda hard
<niekie> dreamer, /var/log/messages gives me kernel messages.
<wce> seraphin, doesnt matter if i place the line in the biggining or at th end?
<Varjat_by>  cann't compile current lirc-kernel-modules ..
<niekie> So if you want to check those for errors, then yeah :)
<Doow> squig: ask in #beryl ^^
<nikin> so there is nothing like a clipboard for the console
<nikin> :(
<niekie> Also gives some other logs, apparently.
<squig> Okay Doow, sorry 'bout that
<killown> how  I change icon menu gnome?
<niekie> I'm not that familiar with the logging part of Linux, unfortunately.
<seraphim> wce: if you put them at the end in a several block you remember better what was changed by you. but it doesn't really matter
<Doow> squig: np, just trying to lessen the load here a little =)
<xipietotec> great...USB has a file system lock on it and sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/sda1 does nothing. Do I need to umount the disk before I can change permissions?
<maXlo> hello there
<kyawzin> Can anybody help me with MAC address hardcoding?
<iqloo> Hiho all
<maXlo> i have ubuntu 6.06, and a big problem with oofice
<maXlo> it does not save the images inside the docs
<maXlo> do you know if this is a ubuntu tweak?
<kyawzin> I can change the MAC address by running " ifconfig eth0 hw ether 01:02:03:04:05:06" like that
<kelly_> can anybody help with belkin wireless g card problems??
<kyawzin> but
<maXlo> (i have another linux, gentoo, and by default the images are inserted in the document)
<killown> how  I change icon menu gnome?
<Doow> maXlo: I think there's an option if you want to save inside or just have a link to the images, try asking in #OpenOffice.org
<kyawzin> I got to run that command everytime after I boot the system
<maXlo> Doow: ok, tx
<ramon> ok, so say i try to install a package and it fails half way through and then every time i run apt-get i get the message "1 not fully installed or removed" referring to the problematic operation. how do i cancel this operation?
<XiXaQ> I want to install an email server on my system. Where can I get one?
<PenguinOfDoom> How do I get the totem mozilla plugin to work at all? It won't do mp3s, it won't do windows media. Does it play anything at all?
<kyawzin> I want to hardcoded the change in MAC address so that I don't need to run the command every time
<Apollo> does sarge have a device manager and where would that be?
<Kingsqueak> kyawzin: you understand that doing that may cause you trouble right?  aside from that /etc/network/interfaces should take 'ether' as an argument, check 'man interfaces'
<kelly_> I need help with how to format a hard drive so i can use it as a second drive on ubuntu 6.06
<macd> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike1o> !usb
<macd> useless bot ;P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Doow> kelly_: try gparted (or fdisk)
<mike1o> ubotu, what do u know?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what do u know? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike1o> ubotu, anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !fishing|mike1o
<ubotu> mike1o: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<kelly_> doow what is gparted and do i already have it??
<mike1o> i can't manage to use an usb 2.0 pci adapter... any help?
<mike1o> kitche...
<mister_roboto> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Doow> kelly_: I'm not sure, try writing gparted in a console
<killown> how  I change icon menu gnome?
<iqloo> Hiho all, I need some help installing Firefox32 on XubuntuAMD64 - I've tried every article I can find (google) and still get this error.."error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0" - I have found where that library is, but I don't know how to edit the file so that it will know to look there.
<Doow> killown: try #gnome at GIMPNet
<nikin> mivan kiirva?
<nikin> sorry
<kitche> iqloo: it sees the file but it's looking for the 32bit library of it
<iqloo> export GTK_PATH=/emul/ia32-linux/usr/lib/ <- to me that should work as "libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0" is located in that directory
<Doow> iqloo: you can probably make a symlink to the library
<clandestino> Where do you change the umask for all users?
<Doow> iqloo: oops, taht was to kitche and you're allready on it
<kelly_> can you download music with azureus torrent??
<Doow> iqloo: ignore me =)
<iqloo> Still a bit noob, where should I make the symlink to?
<Doow> kelly_: if you find a torrent with the music you want, sure
<Kingsqueak> clandestino: shell profiles so .profile for one user or the /etc/profile
<kelly_> doow how do you find a torrent??
<Doow> kelly_: try google =)
<kitche> Doow: doesn't matter he's trying to build 32 bit with out the 32bit libs
<Doow> kitche: oh, he's trying to build, dunno about that
<iqloo> kitche: I have "ia32-libs-gtk" and "ia32-libs" installed, I thought those installed the 32 libs? - And isn't that what I'm pointing at?
<clandestino> Kingsqueak: Thanks
<nikin> clandestino : /etc/profile if i remember good
<Doow> kitche: thought it was a matter of having the right files on the system, but Fx searched for the wrong name =)
<kitche> iqloo: that might be the libs you want but error loading doesn't really tell us much about the error your getting
<Varjat_by> Is anybody know how to fix problem with LIRC building? http://rafb.net/paste/results/BGx2WG76.html
<Doow> kitche: any way, I'll leave it to you
<iqloo> "iqloo@Biasville:/etc/gtk$ linux32 /usr/local/firefox32/firefox
<iqloo> /usr/local/firefox32/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" The entire chunk.
<Dheeraj_k> have fun  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34191/
<Kingsqueak> iqloo: running x86_64?
<Shadow_mil> why is amarok taking up %50 of my CPU?
<Kingsqueak> iqloo: I would recommend you just download firefox 32 into ~/iqloo/firefox and run it from there, works well for me here
<dreamer> niekie: I can't find anything involving the crash in /var/log/messages
<Wiseguy> does the System.map file only need to be replaced when upgrading major kernel releases? 2.4 to 2.6?
<m4rk> hi is there any way I can reverse the audio output in ubuntu - make the left channel come out of the right and vice-versa?
<nette> hey anyone using the evolution calendars? have a problem with setting colors on different categories.. i choose a color .. but they all get blue (default) anyway..
<grimboy> Hey, is there a way to remove that disclaimer you get when logging onto a plain shell?
<grimboy> I mean, no gui, like ssh'ing in.
<sverzel> hey guys.. running XGL with Gnome.. I've been trying to find a way to bring back my shortcuts I've defined for gnome.. also my ability to choose window borders seems gone. Anyone who can point me in the right direction?
<wce> i just followed the seps on how to install nvidia drivers... i restarted... now how do i know if they installed successfully??
<grimboy> wce, Run glxgears
<wce> grimboy how o i run that?
<Riyonuk> I want to install ubuntu again, but am afraid what will happen. Last time it made my windows un-active, how do I prevent that? I was using the latest version
<naitmer> does anyone know why i get this message when uninstalling samba??
<grimboy> wce, alt-f2 then type in glxgears
<naitmer> E: samba: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 102
<Dheeraj_k> m4rk: read this http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42215
<corduroy> grimboy: you mean /etc/motd?
<wce> grimboy a graph shows with 3gears
<nette> Riyonuk, ubunty edgy was really simple for me to install.. windows was automatically on the grub boot list.. no probs there
<grimboy> corduroy, Thank you.
<grimboy> wce, Is it jerky?
<Riyonuk> well what did I do wrong then?
<grimboy> naitmer, I think I got that too.
<wce> nop
<naitmer> great, so what that is means?
<grimboy> !dual-boot | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grimboy> wce, Then it's probably working.
<corduroy> grimboy: but you probably want to do "touch $HOME/./.hushlogin" .. see: man login
<naitmer> !error exit status 102
<nette> Riyonuk, i don't know... maybe u did someting wrong when choosing disks for / /swap and so on..?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error exit status 102 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wce> thanks
<Riyonuk> do I create a partition in windows or with ubuntu's?
<m4rk> thanks Dheeraj_k
<corduroy> grimboy: obviously: "touch $HOME/.hushlogin"
<naitmer> !error 102
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 102 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nette> Riyonuk, u can do it both.. using i.e partition magic in windows is probably easiest...
<grimboy> corduroy, Ah, cool.
<corduroy> can someone tell me if there is a repo for  packages that are in testing phase?  i'm looking for a newer release and before i start building my own..
<m4rk> Dheeraj_k: I have sound working, I just want to reverse the channels, if that is possible
<nette> hey anyone using the evolution calendars? have a problem with setting colors on different categories.. i choose a color .. but they all get blue (default) anyway..
<Riyonuk> I am
<Riyonuk> I cant though
<nette> okai:)
<Riyonuk> partition magic gives an error everytime I try to resize my partitions
<wce> hey, where can i find the repositories for beryl?? i got a guide but any of the provided repo's links work... they say error 404
<tarball> Has anyone managed to get 'unionfs' to compile in edgy?
<grimboy> Riyonuk, What kind of errors?
<nette> Riyonuk, hms.. that's weird.. if you have one large disk you should try to resize it first... make room for the amount of space u need for ubuntu.. try that first
<kelly_> how do you get plug ins for totem movie player??
<Riyonuk> thats what I am trying
<nette> kelly_, try searching with apt...
<Riyonuk> I just have one partition, which is C:\
<nette> Riyonuk, okai.. how large?
<Riyonuk> im trying to rezise it to 50%
<Riyonuk> 60GB
<kelly_> i cannot play any mp3 format music keeps telling me it's not got a decoder
<nette> Riyonuk, ok.. how much free space?
<wce> hey, where can i find the repositories for beryl?? i got a guide but any of the provided repo's links work... they say error 404
<grimboy> Riyonuk, You might need to defragment it first.
<Riyonuk> 55.93GB
<Riyonuk> already defragmented
<m4rk> kelly_: mp3s is cool
<Subhuman> wce, best to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Subhuman> just youl lget a quicker answer.
<grimboy> Riyonuk, What's are the errors?
<nette> Riyonuk, try again.. resize it so it's 30gig free for the ubuntu
<Brunellus> has anybody gotten the gspca webcam driver working in edgy?
<Riyonuk> ill try it again
<kitche> wce: the beryl official website
<Riyonuk> 30gig for ubuntu? how much for swap?
<grimboy> Riyonuk, Twice your ram
<tobster> Hi guys
<grimboy> (rule of thumb)
<tobster> Does anyone know how to up grade to the new version of aMSN?
<Riyonuk> alright, first I defragment
<samuel> i have stupidly lost contact with a router by putting it into client-bridge
<nette> Riyonuk, yeah, twice the ram for swap. one small for / and the rest for /home
<Riyonuk> wait...what?
<samuel> how can i regain contact through 192.168.1.1?
<nette> kelly_ you need the xine engine
<Riyonuk>  / and /home?
<nette> Riyonuk, just try first to make a new partition 30 gig big.. the first step
<tobster> Hi
<tobster> does anyone know how to up date to the latest version of aMSN
<cgg> hi, i have two monitors displaying an extended workspace. is it possible to play a video on both of them for having widescreen...
<wce> im trying to install bery but the repositories links i got non of them work... they say error 404
<wce>  what other link can i use?
<tobster> or how to install external software in general for that matter
<kevinG> where is the location of the repository list?
<samuel> wce ; http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/
<nosse> tobster: just download binaries and extract the stuff in a foldeer you like
<tobster> thanks I try that
<nosse> tobster: I really don't recommend that thou
<tobster> why
<tobster> ???
<nosse> you can't remove that stuf with apt get
<vish> hi, can anyone help me, i have just installed ubuntu on friends laptop for him, its a toshiba a-100 583, everything has worked perfectly,  except that there are some music keys on the left of the keyboard, they aren't Fn modifed keys and im not sure how to get them to work does anyone have any idea?
<wce> samuel... this links says error 404 http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz edgy main-edgy or is it normal>?
<nosse> tobster: and you don't get updates
<nette> vish, yeah.. i can help..just wait a sec i have to find it first..
<tobster> I copy my xource code in Open Office so I can always cut and paste if i mess it up
<tobster> soure code
<phaedrus44> uh..i have no more sound and i cant find alsaconf ...any ideas?
<phaedrus44> i need to find alsaconf
<nette> vish, go to system-->Preferences-->keyboard shortcuts.. there u can set whatever keys u want
<nosse> tobster: gedit is propably better for source code, and .txt
<vish> yeah ive tried that but the keys arent being detected
<tobster> I mean I copy my source code in open office so if I go wrong i can fix it by copy and paste
<samuel> wce i think that would be normal. did you follow the instructions on that page?
<nette> vish, hms.. then i don't know.. i have a microsoft keyboard and it worked fine here..
<wce> Of course samuel
<samuel> you could try one of the four mirrors that are linked on the page...
<nosse> tobster: I really don't get what you mean by source code?
<tobster> it like the free Linux games you get in the mag I just gave up trying to install them.  I gave up xgl as well
<vish> its a laptop keyboard, thanks for tring nette, can one else help
<samuel> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ dapper main
<samuel> deb http://compiz-mirror.lupine.me.uk/ dapper main
<samuel> deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main
<tobster> that thing you change to get Automatix and you have to change it back
<cmweb> I have downloaded the rar for linux but some of my siles have passwords on them how do i open it
<vish> hi, can anyone help me, i have just installed ubuntu on friends laptop for him, its a toshiba a-100 583, everything has worked perfectly,  except that there are some music keys on the left of the keyboard, they aren't Fn modifed keys and im not sure how to get them to work does anyone have any idea?
<Sierra> vish
<vish> hey sierra
<Sierra> system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Sierra> try there first
<niekie> dreamer, did you highlight me? I don't know since it scrolled out of my buffer/
<vish> yeah ive done that its not work ing :(
<Sierra> hm
<samuel> can anyone help me with contacting a router that i have set to client-bridge - and so cannot contact??
<cmweb> Simplified, how do i open RAR passworded file
<gh0st> hello, how can i recofigure my xserver (nvidia)?
<Sierra> vish, i'm sorry but i have no idea
<wce> if i install bery will i be able to use my normal Gnome session?
<vish> okay cheers
<cmweb> !berly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> !bery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cmweb> what is bery
<cmweb> oh
<Sierra> gh0st, the command you need is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<samuel> wce   if you set it up that way you can
<cmweb> Has no one used RAR for linux
<gh0st> Sierra: but why doesn't it autodetect my screen!?
<dreamer>  niekie: I can't find anything involving the crash in /var/log/messages
<niekie> dreamer, hmm.. =\
<becky> Hi everyone
<Sierra> gh0st, I've no idea. I'm not an expert -- I have Intel GFX
<Stormx2> hey becky
<Sierra> hey becky
<Stormx2> w00t
<Stormx2> snap
<Sierra> ;)
<becky> I just installed Edgy and I have a couple of questions
<cmweb> every one hates me, always have always will
<Stormx2> fire away..
<Sierra> fire away becky
<Sierra> grrr
<Sierra> lol
<Stormx2> O___O
<Sierra> ;p
<becky> In the Add/Remove bit, where is the "Advanced" button?
<Stormx2> Do you have a twin?
<Sierra> yeah, you are ;)
<Sierra> are you trying to update your sources list becky
<Sierra> ?
<Stormx2> becky: Let me have a look, one moment.
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me where ubuntu keeps the config that tells a compiler which installed kernel tree to compile against?
<becky> Because I want to install something called "Splashy" so I can add new splash screens.
<Stormx2> Sierra: No, she just installed edgy
<Sierra> its possible that she may want to enable universe/multiverse/etc
<Stormx2> Sierra: You may want to use Synaptic to get that. You'll find it under System > Administration > Synaptic
<Stormx2> Eek
<Stormx2> Not Sierra
<Cyberai> I'm trying to run the NVidia installer, but it keeps compiling against a kernel I updated to, but then I went back to a previous kernel.
<Stormx2> I meant becky
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me where I could change the setting to make NVidia compile against the running kernel?
<becky> StormX - I think that's what I want. In Dapper, there was an Advanced button to take you into that, wasn't there?
<wce> i runned this command sudo apt-get update and it says at the end that the repositorie i used to install the nvidia drivers displays a error 404 error... is this normal?? i runene glxgears and i see 3 gears running!!
<Stormx2> becky: I honestly can't remember, perhaps.
<Stormx2> becky: It'd probably be quick to just go through the menu that way, mind ;-)
<Skyrail> Anyone know of a good piece of video editing or creating software for ubuntu?
<becky> Ahhhh - Synaptic, that's just what I was after.
<samuel> cmweb - I have never had any sucess with rar. I think you need a package called unrar
<becky> Do you know of any good places to get splash screens?
<cmweb> un rar looking
<Stormx2> Skyrail: Maybe run a search in synaptic or ubuntuforums.org, I don't know any
<xipietotec> becky gnome-look.org
<constrictor> becky: art.gnome.org
<Skyrail> Stormx2: ok will do
<Stormx2> becky: Perhaps gnome-look.org?
<finalbeta> Are there any GNOME FTP clients? other then the anti usibility gFTP.
<wce>  i runned this command sudo apt-get update and it says at the end that the repositorie i used to install the nvidia drivers displays a error 404 error... is this normal?? i runene glxgears and i see 3 gears running!!
<samuel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/utils/unrar - choose the right one for you - dapper /edgy etc....
<becky> Thanks all. I guess I will check out gnome-look.org
<kitche> wce: means the repo is not there anymore
<Stormx2> finalbeta: Oh I hate gFTP. You can mount FTP sites in gnome. Places > Connect to server. The best one is a firefox plugin called FireFTP, check it out! Its outstanding...
<wce> is that good?
<Stormx2> wce: No.
<samuel> no try one of the mirrors i posted before wce
<wce> what should i do then?
<Stormx2> wce: A 404 means the repository is down/not working...
<Stormx2> wce: Did you just update your sources.list?
<wce> im talking abut the nvidia driver... not beryl
<wce> yes
<Stormx2> wce: Check you copied the line in correctly
<wce> yes
<finalbeta> Stormx2, FireFTP can do FXP/SSL connections and has a Site manager?
<Stormx2> finalbeta: Not sure about part #1, it has something of a site manager
<DreamerHxC> [wce]  what's up with your nvidia driver?
<Stormx2> finalbeta: Namely you can select an account, it will connect, and go to folders (local and server)
<wce> i typed glxgeras in the terminal and the gears are spining
<Stormx2> finalbeta: if you use SmartFTP, its a lot like that I guess.
<DreamerHxC> ah
<wce> but i dont see nvidia drivers anywhere
<DreamerHxC> nvidia driver doesn't work for me
<Stormx2> Same as
<finalbeta> SmartFTP is a toy :p. I used FlashFXP. I'll check it out, thnx
<Stormx2> But i'm using a nvidia card from like, 1910
<wce> any link with working nvidia drivers?
<nolimitsoya> im looking for a good way of converting wma audio files to ogg, but all atempts in windows have failed. more specificaly, all metadata is lost during conversion. for linux, i havent found any program that will even recognice wma... any good ideas?
<DreamerHxC> hehe
<DreamerHxC> my ubuntu doesn't boot
<DreamerHxC> it gets freezed just after logging in
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: Hmm, I think there is a converter in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<becky> Does anyone know, Is it also possible to modify the boot screen for Edgy, the part where the progress bar shows when the computer is first booting?
<Jowi> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, thank you.ill check it out :)
<Riyonuk> Is linux ext3 or ext2?
<Skyrail> one other thing, how can I search the iTunes store using Linux? will I be able to run iTunes using Wine?
<Lynoure> Riyonuk: it can use either.
<Riyonuk> which is better?
<nette> Riyonuk, ext3 or ext2 is the partition type for the disk.. try ext3 that's best
<Jowi> Riyonuk, ubuntu use ext3 by default
<Riyonuk> alrighty
<nette> Riyonuk, did it work to use partition magic now?
<Riyonuk> I had to help my grandma
<Riyonuk> Primary or Logical?
<nette> Riyonuk, primary for linux
<Riyonuk> ok and it shows it as MB
<Riyonuk> what would be 30GB?
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: nautilus-script-audio-convert may also help too.
<Riyonuk> 30,000?
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me where ubuntu keeps the config that tells a compiler which installed kernel tree to compile against?
<Cyberai> I'm trying to run the NVidia installer, but it keeps compiling against a kernel I updated to, but then I went back to a previous kernel.
<Stormx2> Cyberai: Sorry you're not getting an answer :( Maybe ubuntuforums.org can help?
<Kurmiic> :Riyonuk Yes
<kitche> Cyberai: Nvidia installer uses it's own check
<nette> Riyonuk, yup
<kitche> Cyberai: since it has nothing to do with Ubuntu looking for a ubuntu config won't help you
<Cyberai> thanks kitche, darn it, maybe I can force it with a flag or option
<nette> but you have to have 3 different partiotion.. now u have one for windows and one free of 30 gig, right?how much RAM do u have?
<jbroome> Cyberai: is your /usr/src/linux symlink pointing to the old kernel?
<Riyonuk> immedialty or later?
<nette> Riyonuk, you should do it now
<kitche> Cyberai: it does uname -r to get your kernel that you are running
<Riyonuk> now the swap should be before windows?
<Riyonuk> before linux but after windows
<Riyonuk> or after linux?
<nette> Riyonuk, make a partition for about 1GB for the swap disk, one more for / (root disk) and then the rest for... well the rest
<Jowi> Riyonuk, windows always on first primary partition.
<dreamer> hmm, how can I make a program run on startup in KDE?  it's damn easy in gnome, but I can't find anything for it in the KDE-menu ..
<Cyberai> kitche, jbroome thanks, it looks like the NVidia installer lets you specify the kernel with a -k option
<Cyberai> im going to look at my usr/src/linux link too
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, i dont think that did it im afraid. all i found was soundconverter, and it still wont let me take on wma
<Riyonuk> there SWAPSPACE2 is made
<nolimitsoya> anyone got any good ideas for converting wma audio to ogg?
<Riyonuk> how do I make a root?
<zever> nolimitsoya, audacity??
<marcion> Hello, I do not have Ubuntu here but I am writing some documentation for all Linux distros,
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: Have you got w32codecs installed?
<marcion> can someone run this command for me
<Riyonuk> or is Linux ext3 root?
<marcion> apt-get --simulate install idle-python2.4
<nolimitsoya> zever, will it work with wma, and keep metadata?
<marcion> Does it try to remove python-minimal and install python2.4
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, no i havnt. would it help?
<marcion> ?
<zever> nolimitsoya, don't know never tried
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: Most likely
<Riyonuk> ok, Im gonna install
<Riyonuk> hope it works
<Jowi> Riyonuk, you should read an install guide
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, the site for soundconverter does not list wma as a compatible format. only gstreamer formats.
<nette> Riyonuk, i have a swap partition which is 1GB, my / (root) is only 60MB and then i have the rest (100GB) for the other stuff (/home and all that)
<jbroome> marcion: vmware is your friend
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: I thought gstreamer could play wma? 1 sec.,
<marcion> jbroome, yeah I suppose
<marcion> but is only this one question
<kevinG> is it possible to get Beryl to work on 64 bit Dapper?
<hou5ton> Does anyone know what the magic component is that is needed to play video clips on Fox?  My Edgy system plays them on CNN, YouTube, and even MSNBC. But on Fox, I only get sound.  I've went through all the help docs I can find ....??
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: My totem-gstreamer can play it
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, using what gstreamer set?
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: 1 sec.
<Jowi> hou5ton, maybe it is in wmv9 format...
<Lynoure> nolimitsoya: Unfortunately there are many versions of wma, some of them DRM-crippled
<iqloo> Is there an alternative to "nspluginwrapper"? - This is much too confusing for me /-: (Tring to get flash on AMD64 firefox - Tried installing a copy of firefox then linux32'ing flash install to it, didn't work - from what I can see this is my last option /-:)
<hou5ton> Jowi:   hmmmm..... ok ... what else do I need.  I mean.... I can even play videos on MSNBC
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#oneline
<hou5ton> Jowi:   and normally those won'[t work except in IED
<hou5ton> IE
<Jowi> hou5ton, if it is the latest windows video codec there are no support as far as I know
<grimboy> kevinG, Build it yourself, cautionary advice at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301906
<nolimitsoya> Lynoure, mine are nondrm:s that i ripped my self. still, i cant seem to find a way to convert them... they play just fine
<kevinG> ok, thanks
<noldon> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hou5ton> Jowi:   can you play the Dennis Miller video at the top right of this page:  http://www.foxnews.com/
<Jowi> hou5ton, i can check. hang on
<noldon> !burning img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burning img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> noldon: just right click on the file in nautilus and tell it to burn it to CD
<grimboy> kevinG, Actually thinking about it, you might not get that error. It's an old post.
<Lynoure> nolimitsoya: some ripping software drms even the stuff you rip yourself, scary that.
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: What are you converting to?
<noldon> Kingsqueak its dvd
<Klesk> hey, quick question: i never used linux before, so i thought ubuntu may be a good idea to install.. now i wonder if 32-bit apps work in the 64-bit version too?
<Kingsqueak> noldon: ah
<jbroome> Klesk: yes
<nolimitsoya> Lynoure, yes i know. i ripped using beoplayer, with the dram option turned of
<kevinG> grimboy, is there an actualy how to on how to do it?
<Kingsqueak> noldon: if it's just an img file it shouldn't matter
<Klesk> jbroome: ok, thanks :)
<Kingsqueak> noldon: if you are trying to copy a movie, that's another issue
<noldon> Kingsqueak for some reason it dont wanna burn
<Jowi> hou5ton, requires a plugin. which one i have no idea. I get a blank (well, golden actually) screen.
<Kingsqueak> noldon: k
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, i thought ogg. matter of fact, soundconverter wont open any type of file at all...
<nolimitsoya> whats up with that?
<hou5ton> Jowi:   yep .... same screen I got
<cntb> \o
<noldon> sometimes it burn and finish but theres nothing on the dvd when i try it and sometimes i get a error message
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: No idea. Where is your music stored? filesystem?
<hou5ton> Jowi:   What about RealPlayer?
<hou5ton> Jowi:   I wonder if it would play it?
<noldon> Kingsqueak yes its a movie
<grimboy> kevinG, It's the same as compiling anything. Get the source, read the README, make sure you have the requirements and follow what it says.
<cntb> links clicked from IRC appear in konqueror Iwuold rather them appear on Firefox. HOW?
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, /home/nolimitsoya/ogg2 (temporary directory for conversion) and on an xfs file system
<grimboy> kevinG, You'll also need to apt-get build-essential.
<Kingsqueak> noldon: how was that img file created?
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: Remember that when you convert to another format, no matter what the bitrate, you lose quality.
<noldon> Kingsqueak no idea clonecd maybe
<Riyonuk> didnt work T_T
<grimboy> cntb,update-alternatives
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, im aware of that, and willing to take that fall :) the rest of the archive is in flac from start
<grimboy> cntb, (run it in the console/terminal)
<cntb> ty grimboy trying that
<Jowi> hou5ton, if you click on the help icon at the bottom of page you will see that it requires WMP 9 or higher. no realplayer requirement at all.
<cntb> ty again
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: Oh good, flac == win
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: But not sure about soundconverter
<LGKeiz> A-MSG]  mIRC 6.21 is released http://mirc.com for more information!
<Riyonuk> I get the error message --> Error 1529 while exucuting batch, Error 1529 Information mismatch in directory entry
<hou5ton> Jowi:   Thanks .... I hadn't done that, obviously ...
<hou5ton> Jowi:   Does anything on linux play that?
<theblue> Hi all.
<Jowi> hou5ton, no probs
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, ok, im gonna have one more go with dbpoweramp in windows...
* hou5ton searches
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: Good luck
<noldon> Kingsqueak why would it mather if its a movie or something else
<theblue> I remember a ncurses-based interface for the console in universe, it might have been called flin, has anyone heard of it?
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, thank you :)
<Kingsqueak> noldon: just trying to figure out if you are trying to make a DVD copy or burn an actual img file
<noldon> ok
<Kingsqueak> noldon: a straight rip of a movie wont copy for example
<marcion> jbroome, ok I am downloading a 700MB image to try out one command ;(
<noldon> ok
<Kingsqueak> noldon: it won't fit on a DVD
<Kingsqueak> noldon: I'm not sure what your issue is though, try cdrecord from the commandline and see what the errors are if any
<michael__> @theblue try google
<cmweb> can any one help me out when i try to open a passworded rar file i get Could not perform the operation This archive is password protected. Please specify a password with the command: Edit->Password i kow the password but the instructions are wrong because the option is not clickable
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya, still there?
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, yes i am :)
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya, Audacity might do it
<michael__> @theblue try google
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, ill check that out then. thank you :)
<mwalling> when i attempt to access my local network over my wireless network, i get destination host unreachable. if i plug the computer into a cable connection, it works fine
<Yawner> cmweb: open the file with the archive manager, then hit extract, then there should be a password input box.. (Im assuming that you are using the RAR package to do this..)
<mwalling> any theorys?
<michael__> @theblue try google
<noldon> Kingsqueak strange cuz my dvds is 4.7gb
<michael__> @theblue try google
<Stormx2> michael__; Please don't write that again.
<cmweb> Yawner, im not sure taht i am i  installed the one from the web and the one from a package
<cntb> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Jowi> cmeme, if file-roller does not prompt for a password, try in a terminal with "unrar"
<sethk> noldon, there's a bit of overhead, but 4.5 gig should be a safe assumption
<Jowi> cmweb, that last message was for you
<Yawner> cmweb: which rar archiver did are you using? there is one from Synaptic called 'Rar' that adds in support for RAR files into the archive manager
<wildchild> hello
<wildchild> can someone help me with addons in firefox? I am looking for some kind of addon that when I click on the link http://www.koffice.org/krita/videos/krita_perspectivecloning.mpeg won't start kaffeine or other player but that I could have a choice to download this clip on HD
<Yawner> or try what Jowi said
<cmweb> Yawner, Im useing the one from the synaptic i guess ive installed two now
<noldon> whats burning speed should i use when i burn dvds
<mjr> a DVD is 4482 binary kilobytes, the 4.7 gig figure is decimal for greater market impressiviness
<Yawner> cmweb: maybe.. you compiled one?
<sethk> noldon, let it autodetect, unless you experience problems with the auto speed
<cmweb> Yawner, yes
<Yawner> cmweb: probably best to uninstall the compiled one and then reinstall the one from Synaptic
<cmweb> Yawner, ive tryed sudo make uninstall but nothing
<Yawner> hmm
<sysdoc> wildchild, try rt clk on the link and choose 'save link as'
<Yawner> cmweb: when you go into the archive manager can you unrar the file you want?
<priccard> hey guys
<Yawner> cmweb: was that the method you used before
<cmweb> yawner, i can un rar files that are basic rar but not the passworded
<grimboy> cmweb, What does it say about installation in the accompanying README?
<cmweb> NOthing aout instaltion grimboy
<Yawner> cmweb: you tried putting in a password into the Extract screen
<cmweb> theis is not password box yawner
<Yawner> cmweb: what was the package that yoiu compiled called?
<priccard> I've got aproblem: I want do play DVD with menu, but no player do it like I want
<grimboy> priccard, What players have you tried?
<stucksam> hi all. I put a router (wrt54gl running open wrt) into client-bridge mode before i really knew what that was. Of course i can no longer contact the router through the web interface... is there a way to get back in touch with it?
<cntb> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<cntb> ok is there a gui anyone built for alternatives ?
<grimboy> stucksam, Use a pin to do the hard reset.
<cmweb> yawner ive sent the readme to you
<cntb> grimboy, ?
<Yawner> cntb: yes through the Prefs Menu->Preferred Apps.
<stucksam> grimboy is that the only way?
<cntb> ty very much Yawner
<stucksam> the router is on the roof in a waterproof box!
<priccard> grimboy, kaffeine, mplayer, vlc, ogle (but it didn't run)
<grimboy> stucksam, Uh, I don't know, it's the way I resolve things.
<hou5ton> Jowi:   I opened the same Fox video in IE on Edgy, and it shows the video, but it is blinking very rapidly
<H3g3m0n> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cmweb> yawner, all it says is RAR Acriver
<Yawner> hmm k
<grimboy> priccard, What about totem?
<cntb> in dapper where exactly are alternatives?
<priccard> this as awell
<Jowi> hou5ton, ok. I still have no idea what you need :)
<cntb> system settings?
<succari> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cmweb> priccard, download Xine
<priccard> i did
<priccard> i can play the video (DVD) but without the menu
<hou5ton> Jowi:   I'm finding a little information on the web regarding WMP9 and 10, but nothing yet to solve the problem
<grimboy> priccard, Real player?
<priccard> this would be an option
<succari> !now beirut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now beirut - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. Little question .. I've got two servers/workstations . I named one Athena and one Aphrodite but only Aphrodite is accessible via it's name on our network (Mixed XP/Ubunutu boxes) .. I made sure Athena is in the /etc/host file but where else do I need it to make it show up on the network (MSHOME) w/out using the ip?
<H3g3m0n> @now
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 26 2006, 21:38:20
<grimboy> priccard, Go for it, I think it's in multiverse.
<fuffe> gftp crashed when deleting a folder.. isn't there any stable ftp app on linux?
<MikyMOuse> hi all
<cmweb> hu
<cntb> where are Prefs Menu->Preferred Apps. on KDE?
<cmweb> @now
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 26 2006, 21:38:42
<fuffe> MikyMOuse, hey
<cmweb> i know it it hates me
<priccard> grimboy, thank you
* NineTeen67Comet For instance when I type https://athena:10002 (for webmin) .. it isn't available, but via its ip it's accessable ..
<cmweb> yawner, any ideas?
<Orby> Hi, i get clicking when playing back a VBR mp3 on any gstreamer based app is there any non gstreamer based apps other than amarok ?
<succari> i have ati vga how to install the driver
<[OXIj] > is there something like vobsub for mplayer, vlc, any other? i need full support for *.ass subtitles. so?
<Yawner> cmweb: gimme 2 secs
<cmweb> nineteen67comet, turn on DNS
<cmweb> yawner, k
<Terminus> Orby: you could try using totem-xine...
<grimboy> fuffe, You can use ftp at the command line.
<cmweb> 1
<cmweb> 2
<cmweb> :P
<grimboy> fuffe, That's really stable.
<NineTeen67Comet> cmweb: DNS? .. it's cli .. is that in /etc/? ..
<d4rkst0rm> my beryl is making me crazy
<d4rkst0rm> -.-
<theblue> Does anyone know of a console menu system?
<meisam> hi guys , i need to know how i can install IBM DB2 on ubunt? has anybody tried?
<fuffe> grimboy, yeah, either that or nautilus
<Orby> Terminus: thanks, i will have a look :)
<NineTeen67Comet> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MikyMOuse> have we test mythtv with b2c2 ?
<cmweb> !DNS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DNS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theblue> I seem to remember one that you could write simple menu files for, and it would execute a command specified in the menu file.
<H3g3m0n> NineTeen67Comet: MSHOME is a workgroup, i think you need samba to make it show up in a workgroup
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<theblue> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<cmweb> !Dynamic Name Server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Dynamic Name Server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Terminus> Orby: it's a general purpose media player though, not just for music. afaik, xmms also doesn't use gstreamer.
<succari> how to install an ati driver
<Terminus> Orby: xmms is a winamp clone.
<Marco> cmweb, message the bots
<LjL> cmweb: stop fishing the bot
<Marco> don't flood the channel
<jbroome> cmweb: i'm beginning to think that ubotu doesn't know anything about dns
<NineTeen67Comet> H3g3m0n: got that going (sortof) .. samba will let the ms users see the server, but not inside..
<Jowi> !ati | succari
<ubotu> succari: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grimboy> fuffe, What are you using ftp for?
<cmweb> Wow, OK already  once is enough
<Orby> Terminus: i have used xmms before, but its a bit hard to organize my music with it, i really like amarok... but its just too slow for me
<jbroome> cmweb: that's *exactly* what we were thinking
<Dreamglider> is there any software that i can use wit MSN that has webcam support ?
<fuffe> grimboy, my webserver at hostgator
<succari> Jowi: i'am a new linux user so plz help me
<Yawner> cmweb: hmm.. sorry just tried picking up the file.. wouldnt let me have it
<NineTeen67Comet> cmweb: Via cli how can I check on that server to make sure it's DNS is running?
<Jowi> succari, read the help page. it depends on your hardware
<cmweb> Im not sure try ssh
<cmweb> yawner, where from
<Yawner> london
<H3g3m0n> NineTeen67Comet: If your on a small network, you can put the system into the hosts file on all the other systems, otherwise you need to add it to your DNS which is probally running on whatever setup assigns ip addresses to your network if its automatic
<grimboy> fuffe, You could always use a text editor with one built in like vim, emacs or that other one.
<Terminus> Orby: well, most of the gnome media players nowadays use gstreamer.
<succari> Jowi: i have a laptop toshiba satelltie a100-165
<cmweb> This archive is password protected.
<cmweb> Please specify a password with the command: Edit->Password
<cmweb> Is all i get
<fuffe> grimboy, has emacs a built in ftp-handler? cool!
<Garth> I'm trying to install Java but I can't figure out how to do it
<NineTeen67Comet> H3g3m0n: yeah just two ubuntu boxes and 8 XP boxes .. handed out by a Linksys router (of course) .. lol
<grimboy> fuffe, Or you could get even more unstable with filezilla's  http://filezilla-project.org/nightly.php nightly builds for linux.
<zever> cmweb, if you try rar e foo.rar in command line?
<NineTeen67Comet> H3g3m0n: non dhcp however .. all static ip addresses ..
<zever> normally it will ask for password
<grimboy> fuffe, Not built in sorry, it's one of those plugins.
<Yawner> cmweb: aha.. my bad.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Jowi> succari, that does not tell me anything. on the help page it is written if you even need install any additional driver. depends on which ati card you have.
<Orby> Terminus: yea, i've noticed that alot, its just a bit of a problem when i want to playback VBR mp3's now :(
<nickv111> Hey. For some reason, whenever I have my microphone plugged into my computer, whatever goes into the microphone is played back on the speakers. I really don't want this to happen. How do I fix this?
<we2by> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Yawner> cmweb: there is a section on passworded files there.. sorry for leading you down the wrong path lol..
<succari> Jowi: thanks i will try
<fuffe> grimboy, I used kftpgraber before and found more stable than gftp.. still not useable..
<H3g3m0n> NineTeen67Comet: Might be worth setting up dhcp on the linksys then, should be fairly easy since most of those things have a nice webinterface
<constrictor> nickv11: have you muted it on the volume controls?
<priccard_> grimboy, I tried the realplayer and it says: component missing (x-nautilus-desktop). What to do?=
<fuffe> (found it)
<cmweb> yawner, thanks a bunch
<b0ng0> hi i was wondering if someone can tell me how to download 9.*** drivers for nvidia cards for kubuntu
<Riyonuk> Can I install ubuntu (latest version) without having to load up the live?
<nickv111> constrictor: No, but then won't I not be able to use my microphone?
<Yawner> cmweb: got there in the end lol
<sal> Hey everyone! I have a beryl related question I was hoping someone could help me out
<nickv111> I still want to use my microphone. I just don't want it to be played out of the speakers
<grimboy> priccard_, Eek, are you running gnome?
<Jowi> nickv111, in the volume control for the mic you will find one slider and two icons. one of those icons mutes the speaker output for the mic
<kitche> b0ngo0: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<priccard_> yes, with beryl
<NineTeen67Comet> H3g3m0n: it was dhcp but it kept changing the addresses of the web/ftp server and since it only forwards ports by IP it was getting tiresome to check it all the time to make sure it hadn't changed the ip ..
<kitche> !nvidia|b0ngo0
<ubotu> b0ngo0: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grimboy> priccard_, Ah, it's unlikely to work then.
<OrgulloKmoore> is there a way to see the last few commands my computer ran before it was turned off?
<priccard_> grimboy, what can i do about it?
<constrictor> nickv11: if you double click on the volume control and then file->prefences you can select which output you want to mute but the input stays active
<taz1> Help please, how to start ubuntu 6.1 from cd without getting out of range error on monitor? tia
<H3g3m0n> NineTeen67Comet: There should be a way to bind the ip addresses to specific hardware MAC addresses on your NIC's, you can then bind those ip addresses to hostnames
<sal> How can I use the default human theme and icons after installing beryl? Cause after installing it I have this greyish theme with other icons and I prefer the default human theme
<sig> sal go to preferences themes
<Jowi> OrgulloKmoore, do you suspect that the terminal was used to type the commands?
<H3g3m0n> sal: Check in the emeral theme manager, it should have a copy of the theme
<sig> themes
<OrgulloKmoore> Jowi> no...not history...
<b0ng0> i previously used the nvidia-glx ones from Adept and beryl didnt work. had to get ones through automatix bleeder and i dont know what they were
<NineTeen67Comet> H3g3m0n: aha .. never thunk'ed of that one .. lemme dig around a little .. I'm adding each box to each boxes /etc/hosts file too ..
<constrictor> nickv11: yeah in capture you can click the little speaker icon to mute it coming out but sound will go in
<grimboy> priccard_, Well the problem is that for some reason realplayer wants nautilus to handle the desktop and at the mo beryl is doing that. Solution, use vanilla gnome or somehow get nautilus to manage the desktop with beryl still running just for the duration of using realplayer.
<sal> Yea I've gone to preferences> themes and selected the human theme, and I've selected the human theme in the emerald theme manager too, and I do have the orange Human borders around my windows, but it still has the other older icons, and the grey top and bottom bars
<nickv111> constrictor: Where?
<nickv111> constrictor: I can't find anywhere in KMix to edit the output of my microphone input
<constrictor> oh my bad
<kitche> b0ng0: it seems like the one's in the repo is not the newest stable release
<constrictor> i assumed you were using gnome
<H3g3m0n> NineTeen67Comet: Its fairly painful to use static addresses, would never want to on a network with more than 2 or 3 systems, alternaticly if you carn't get it working on the linksys you could setup one of the servers to handle it but the linksys would be best since its handling everything anyway
<priccard_> grimboy, wow, that sounds complicated.....
<Jowi> OrgulloKmoore, well, you have logfiles in /var/log. I suggest auth.log and syslog first of all
<NineTeen67Comet> H3g3m0n: true .. at home I run 5 boxes all static and they all work great .. then again they are all LINUX .. lol
<grimboy> fuffe, Have you decided on what to use for ftp, personally I use svn for my websites, if your webhost has the option of it or cvs then I highly recommend.
<priccard_> grimboy, but it wouldn't help if I use another player?
<OrgulloKmoore> Jowi> thanks
<ShadowBlack> hi
<nickv111> Jowi: I've got to find my microphone control in the first place
<NineTeen67Comet> H3g3m0n: I've got some direction right now thanks much .. I'll go tinker around in the linksys and see what it'll tell me ..
* NineTeen67Comet thanks much H3g3m0n .. I was banging my head on a wall .. you gave me a new wall to smack into .. heheh
<H3g3m0n> NineTeen67Comet: It might be possible to setup the linksys to recieve the hostname with the dns querys also, although i couldnt on my dlink
<taz1> Help please, how to start ubuntu 6.10 from cd without getting "out of range" error on monitor?
<H3g3m0n> NineTeen67Comet: nps =P
<grimboy> priccard_, Yeah, but you don't like the others (just out of interest why? I've found they're menu handling to be similar to a dvd player)
<constrictor> is there a kubuntu channel? you might be able to get better help there
<cz823> I'm looking to see if it's possible to read a drive formatted in FAT32?
<Jowi> nickv111, in a terminal type "gnome-volume-control"
<Kingsqueak> cz823: yup, write it too
<Jowi> nickv111, then click on the Capture tab
<nickv111> Jowi: I'm on Kubuntu
<nickv111> Jowi: KMix
<Kingsqueak> cz823: it isn't preferred unless it must be shared with Win, but it works
<Jowi> nickv111, oh. no idea. :)
<priccard_> grimboy, no I don't have any preferences but they didn't show a menu as well. So far I tried each player you suggested and none of them showed a menu. But I can play each video for his own....
<nickv111> Jowi: Heh.
<cmweb> Yawner, im still a little confused, do i do unrar -e -p e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rar or what
<melot__> anyone teack me how to add gpg keys pls?
<Jowi> nickv111, I start to assume to much in my old age
<sal> Is there a way to get my Human theme/icons back after installing beryl? I just installed it and I have an ugly grey bar at the top and bottom, and older icons, and I have tried going to preferences>themes and selecting human there, and in the emerald theme manager as well, but I only get the orange border around windows, the icons don't come back and neither the bars are still grey and stuff
<mwalling> can someone help me with networking? i can access internal addresses (192.168.1.*) from a wired connection, but not from my wireless connection. both connections can access external sites fine (google.com)
<Yawner> yes go into terminal and type.. unrar -e -p e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rar
<cz823> Kingsqueak: Yeah I need to get at the data on this drive before I reformat. The drive shows up on the computer, but it reads 0 bytes and I get an error when I try to open it: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1..."
<Yawner> (maybe with the - in the filename
<constrictor> !kmix
<ubotu> kmix: sound mixer applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 366 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<Yawner> cmweb: yes go into terminal and type.. unrar -e -p e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rar
<Yawner> cmweb: (maybe with the - in the filename)
<DralaFi> heh, amusing to see so many questions being asked in here that could as well be answered in #linux
<frantic> Guys, has anyone ever had any trouble with rhythmbox and other gstreamer apps suddenly making mp3s sound like crap?
<Kingsqueak> cz823: you sure its on sda1?
<grimboy> priccard_, Hmm... Have you read through !dvd?
<Yawner> cmweb: without the - even lol
<constrictor> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<sdundon> Anyone have experience getting a fully-functional firefox2.0 on amd64?
<Kingsqueak> cz823: you could try 'sudo fdisk -l' and see what it shows for that drive
<constrictor> nickv11 go to #kubuntu and ask there
<d4rkst0rm> people someone have an runing beryl :/
<rBlong2us> hi
<d4rkst0rm> need some help
<cmweb> Yawner, i dont know if it worked theirs no directory on the desktop of that name
<priccard_> grimboy, where can I find it?
<rBlong2us> now
<priccard_> grimboy, in the wiki?
<Yawner> cmweb: did it prompt you for a password?
<cz823> Kingsqueak: I have no idea, there's more to the error message. I had assumed the problem was the filesystem.
<fuffe> grimboy, hostgator doesn't support svn.. anyway.. there are several usefull graphical ftp clients for windows, but not a stable one for linux
<cmweb> clint@clint-desktop:~$ unrar -e -p e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rar
<cmweb> Enter password (will not be echoed):
<cmweb> Reenter password:
<Kingsqueak> cz823: it could be if it's corrupted, but check to see if maybe it's another partition like sda2 etc.
<d4rkst0rm> ive got installed compiz.. installed beryl... and deinstalled compiz.. and now the problem: if i start beryl die title bars of the programms disapere... linux hangs up and i cant do anything :/
<succari> how to install my ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 with HyperMemory
<Yawner> cmweb: try...
<fuffe> kftpgrabber is the best one so far..
<Yawner> cmweb: unrar -e p e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rar
<fuffe> of those I've tried
<fuffe> gftp is worst
<grimboy> !dvd | priccard_
<ubotu> priccard_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<succari> !how to install my ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 with HyperMemory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to install my ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 with HyperMemory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rBlong2us> sorry I am n00b in ubuntu, how do I make TOTEM play nice with wmv files? In Gentoo this works outta the box...
<Yawner> cmweb: note without the - at the beginning of the filename
<compengi> hi LjL
<cmweb> Cannot open e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rar
<cmweb> No such file or directory
<cmweb> No files to extract
<priccard_> grimboy, ok thanks a lot.... I'll read trough it, right now
<cmweb> maby the full Address?
<Yawner> cmweb: hmm whats the file name exactly?
<frantic> It sounds like gstreamer's mp3 module is applying some sort of EQ
<frantic> it sounds awful
<rBlong2us> can some help me make TOTEM play nice with wmv files?
<succari> how to install my ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 with HyperMemory
<d4rkst0rm> !!@all!! i've got installed compiz.. installed beryl... and deinstalled compiz.. and now the problem: if i start beryl die title bars of the programms disapere... linux hangs up and i cant do anything :/
<noldon> what is fifo-buffer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all!! i've got installed compiz.. installed beryl... and deinstalled compiz.. and now the problem: if i start beryl die title bars of the programms disapere... linux hangs up and i cant do anything :/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> "home/clint/Desktop/e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rar"
<DralaFi> cmweb, try in #linux ?
<EDinNY> I don't see Spamassassin in the list of programs...is there a package of it somewhere?
<cmweb> DarlaFI, no help in their all they care about is something else
<frantic> a fifo buffer would be first in first out, a queue
<cmweb> Yawner, /home/clint/Desktop/e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rar
<rBlong2us> any got wmv files working with TOTAME
<Yawner> cmweb: try... unrar -e e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rar
<H3g3m0n> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cz823> Kingsqueak: Thanks for the help.
<Yawner> cmweb: (you have switched to the Desktop Directory right)
<Terminus> EDinNY: it's in universe. you have to enable the universe repo.
<succari> how to install my ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 with HyperMemory
<LjL> Ubotu, tell succari about ati | succari, see the private message from Ubotu
<EDinNY> Terminus: how does one "enable"?
<cmweb> Yawner, clint@clint-desktop:~$, and the command you gave me gave me a whole large menue
<sethk> EDinNY, remove the # at the beginning of the line
<Yawner> hmm
<wite> Where is Apache installed on the server edition of ubuntu?
<EDinNY> sethk: I am new at this...where is the line?
<Terminus> EDinNY: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and add the universe repo.
<sethk> EDinNY, /etc/apt/sources.list
<DjViper> how do I make gaim autostart with ubuntu? (minimized if possible)
<Terminus> !repos | EDinNY
<ubotu> EDinNY: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<noldon> ubotu tell noldon about ubotu
<compengi> LjL, he is a new user for ubuntu please help him
<sethk> EDinNY, you can also use synaptic to modify the sources list, which is probably easier for a new person to deal with
<Yawner> cmweb: not really too sure what to recommend..
<Kingsqueak> DjViper: if you exit with it running, it should just restart at next login, it's the 'sessions' options that govern that
<fuffe> grimboy, ok, I decided to go back to nautilus..
<pwuertz> hi, since edgy, my systems do not shut down anymore... one system reboots instead of powering down... another system does not power off... everything worked with dapper... any ideas why?
<DralaFi> cmweb, unrar e e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rar
<DjViper> Kingsqueak: okay
<cmweb> Maby its that other script
<blanky> hey guys, what do I do to share my printer (in kde) so that my brother on my network on windows can use it
<blanky> a.k.a. printer sharing
<Kingsqueak> DjViper: of course you have to tell gaim to auto login when started as well, in gaim's options
<EDinNY> sethk: actually I am new to ubuntu, not to linux
<compengi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cmweb> Cannot open /home/clint/Desktop/e_P_H_2006___e_F_H_1.5.rarr
<cmweb> No such file or directory
<cmweb> No files to extract
<sethk> EDinNY, ok, then I guess editing a file won't scare you.  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222-152-239-148.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by Seveas
<cmweb> oh
<Yawner> rarr :P
<cmweb> YEAh
<klunk> hi guys
<LjL> cmweb, can't you edit in your IRC client before pasting, so that you paste into only one line?
<klunk> anyone here know anything about xen?
<cmweb> ljl, sorry i just like keeping formats
<cmweb> Yawner, every one it worked
<Yawner> cmweb: :P enjoy
<cowuhsocky> do any of you have an idea of how to delete my i386 kernel on my dual-boot screen?
<LjL> cmweb: well then use the pastebin
<wite> So, where all the xammp programs installed by default in serer edition?
<kelly_> hello
<DralaFi> cmweb, did the unrar work?
<LjL> cowuhsocky: just remove the package, if the kernel you're using is another
<rBlong2us> how can I a make a symbolic folder on my Desktop to my folder/
<rBlong2us> ?
<cowuhsocky> in the synaptic package manager?
<LjL> rBlong2us: "man ln"
<rBlong2us> My desktop is empty
<rBlong2us> LjL: man In ????
<kelly_> i need help with firefox 1.5 on ubuntu 6.06lts, everytime i go to check my email it tells me to get psm how do i do this??
<blanky> kelly_: hey! :)
<sethk> rBlong2us, you want an icon, not a symbolic link.  a sym link doesn't put anything on the desktop.
<admin123> rBlong2us, why do you want to do that?
<blanky> kelly_: did you get your gaim to work?
<LjL> rBlong2us: yes that will give you the manual page for "ln", which is the command for making links
<blanky> kelly_: what's psm?
<wite> Doesn't LAMPP/XAMPP come installed in Ubuntu Server Edition, if so, where?
<rBlong2us> admin123: yeah
<kelly_> hey blanky
<Yawner> rBlong2us: create a link using Nautilus and then drag and drop it into the Desktop folder
<admin123> rBlong2us, you messed up things?
<cmweb> Yaya
<blanky> kelly_: can you take a screenshot ( Accessories > Screenshot ) and upload it to http://www.imageshack.us to show us?
<kelly_> blanky psm is personal security manager
<rBlong2us> Yawner:  that doesn't work
<rBlong2us> it doesn't let me
<blanky> kelly_: can you take the screenshot?
<kelly_> blanky yes
<blanky> kelly_: do you have instant messenger cause it's hard to talk here with all the messages
<kelly_> blanky where is screenshot??
<blanky> if not it's fine
<klunk> I have set up a Xen server and I want to make my domUs based on the ubuntu server build. Anyone know how I can do this. I presume that if I knew the packages I could just 'apt-get install' the packages but I don't know how the boot cd decides which packages to install. Can anyone help?
<kelly_> blanky yes i do
<blanky> kelly_: I believe Applications > Accessories > Screenshot
<wite> Doesn't LAMPP/XAMPP come installed in Ubuntu Server Edition, if so, where?
<blanky> kelly_: something like that, in the menu on the top left
<stork> how does one delete a note with tomboy ?
<blanky> kelly_: what is your messenger? msn/aim? what is our username/email
<knapp> Where's the best place to go for troubleshooting Nvidia driver installation?
<blanky> knapp: the forums maybe
<blanky> knapp: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<sethk> klunk, you could do a server install and dump out the installed package list.
<kelly_> blanky  :    big_tree@hotmail.co.uk
<blanky> knapp: you read the wiki on ubuntu?
<wite> ...
<cowuhsocky> LjL, if you are still here, i found a package called 'linux-image-2.6.17-10-386' that is installed, should i mark this for complete removal?
<sethk> klunk, you can find that list on the server install cd, although I'd have to dig to figure out where.
<cafuego> stork: Open the note and click "Delete".
<LjL> cowuhsocky: yes, if that's not the kernel that you use
<stork> cafuego, the delete button is blocked
<knapp> blanky yes, it doesn't cover my problem. I have an "API mismatch problem"
<wite> ...
<wite> Doesn't LAMPP/XAMPP come installed in Ubuntu Server Edition, if so, where?
<klunk> sethk, I normally use synaptic so how can I dump the package list from apr-get or similar?
<cowuhsocky> no i use the generic one
<sethk> klunk, you can dump it with dpkg.
<Kingsqueak> wite: if you selected the option upon install, yes
<Yawner> rBlong2us: try...
<knapp> blanky, I guess two drivers are installed and it has everything confused.
<sethk> klunk, let me look at the dpkg options
<gnomefreak> knapp: make sure the linux-restricted-modules package is for the kernel you are booted to
<wce> i downloaded de nvidia driver from there website now how can i install it?
<klunk> sethk, tyvm
<rBlong2us> Yawner: I try and the make link is grayed out
<wite> Kingsqueek: Alright, what directory is it in?
<gnomefreak> knapp: if your using the 9xxx series driver make sure you get the l-r-m package for them
<Yawner> rBlong2us: cd ~/Desktop && sudo ln -s <directory you wish to link to..> <name of link>
<Kingsqueak> wite: LAMP is an abbreviation for Linux Apache MySQL and Php, they install in various places
<compengi> gnomefreak, hey
<Yawner> rBlong2us: try that from the terminal
<Kingsqueak> wite: try /var/www for apache as an example
<wite> Ah
<wite> What about MySQL
<gnomefreak> compengi: hi
<wite> ?
<rBlong2us> Yawner: thanks
<Kingsqueak> wite: you'll have to look around, honestly if you "need" LAMP, you should already know all this
<knapp> gnomefreak l-r-m to the latest version
<knapp> is *
<Yawner> rBlong2us: it works?
<Kingsqueak> wite: no offense to you, but tons of people are obsessively installing LAMP lately, I'm not sure why as most don't have any idea what it is or why they would want it.
<gnomefreak> knapp: make sure it matches the kernel you are booted to
<rBlong2us> Yawner:  one sec
<compengi> gnomefreak, my friend needs a help concerning installing ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 with HyperMemory driver and he is a new ubuntu user, can you afford it?
<Luke> is the beryl website down or is it just me?
<Samus_Aran> can someone explain this: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<Yawner> rBlong2us: you may need to make the link yours now and not roots..
<knapp> gnomefreak, it does
<Samus_Aran> why is php5 no longer a valid package ?
* Kingsqueak is trying to figure out what the LAMP buzz is about, I haven't heard that phrase more since the 2000 .com boom
<sethk> klunk, apt-cache dump looks interesting.
<Yawner> rBlong2us: sudo chown <your username>.<your group> <name of link>
<compengi> gnomefreak, he is now installing sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx as in the guide is this correct till now?
<cowuhsocky> ok LjL one last thing, do i only need to remove the Linux-image-2.6.17-10-386? or do i need to remove everything related to 386 in the package manager
<Kingsqueak> wite: what made you think you needed LAMP?
<klunk> sethk, woah loads of output
<wite> Kingsqueek: Windows port was easy, figured LAMP would have everything I needed
<sethk> klunk, I think if you grep for 'Package:'   you'll get what you want
<LjL> cowuhsocky: i'm guessing the related stuff will be removed automatically, but if it doesn't, it should be safe to remove it. just don't remove anything that's related to your current kernel (which is -generic i suppose)
<Kingsqueak> wite: ahh migrating from an existing install
<rBlong2us> Yawner: it works as user ln -s no need to sudo
<gnomefreak> knapp: please paste the output of the following commands in pastebin. apt-cache policy nvidia-glx  uname -r
<Kingsqueak> wite: that makes more sense, take a look at the startup scripts in /etc/init.d/ for apache and mysql, they should reference the install dirs
<wite> Kingsqueek: yes, I just need to know where to put all the database files
<wite> Thanks, will do
<Yawner> rBlong2us: aha ok, wasnt sure if the directory you were linking to was protected or not.. (not sure if that matters or not actually)
<klunk> sethk, that looks great, thanks
<Kingsqueak> wite: it may be /var/mysql but I'm not positive with the ubuntu packages
<we2by> what to install to get X development files?
<wite> KingSqueek: it's not
<cowuhsocky> LjL: im just afraid that if i remove one of the things it might affect my -generic kernel because the 386 simply came out of no where. Yesterday upon installing beryl it showed up in my boot-selections
<Kingsqueak> wite: give me a sec, I'll find a link
<wite> Thanks
<LjL> cowuhsocky: well, i don't know, that never happened to me in egy
<LjL> +d
<klunk> sethk, actually looking at this it looks like there is a little too much here, things like openoffice which I am sure I didnt install
<klunk> unless I did by mistake :-)
<bruenig> webben, I assume, xserver-xorg-dev
<cowuhsocky> hmm. well i will try what you have given me so far, thanks alot for the help it is greatly appreciated
<sethk> klunk, I'll look more closely at the output, see if it isn't what I said it is
<klunk> at leat it gives me something to work on :-)
<we2by> thanks
<Luke> is the beryl website down or is it just me?
<wite> Ah, .conf for apache is in /etc/Apache2
<cowuhsocky> i think it is down
<rBlong2us> Yawner: easier yet a la m$$$!!!
<bltgurl> can anyone help a newbe?
<we2by> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<rBlong2us> :-)
<we2by> But I just installed it
<wce> i got the drivers from nvidias site now how do i install them?
<bruenig> !metaquestion | bltgurl
<ubotu> bltgurl: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<knapp> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34212/ and uname -r =2.6.17-10-386
<rBlong2us> Yawner: places> and drag Home Folder Icon to the Desktop ;-)
<h00t> hello i just installed wine .... and i don't see anything in the menu ... how do i use it
<gnomefreak> wce: you nee dto stop X and in tty you need to run sh nvidia....sh
<rBlong2us> now can anyone tell me how in the world make Totem play nice with wmv files?
<bruenig> h00t, wine "/path/to/whatever.exe"
<bruenig> !quicktime | rBlong2us
<ubotu> rBlong2us: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h00t> bruenig, is there no front end
<h00t> ie gui
<blanky> rBlong2us: restricted formats
<blanky> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<blanky> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bltgurl> I just installed ubuntu on my HP ze4600 & so far it works pretty good but Im struggling with the wireless card its a broadcom 4306 802.3 b/g wireless card
<blanky> er
<gnomefreak> knapp: did you change the xorg.conf file to use the nvidia drivers?
<blanky> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Kingsqueak> wite: sorry none of the sites I found were a good howto, lot of bad advice
<Luke> when i'm using the tty, all of aptitudes characters display as escape codes. how can I change the character encoding?
<klunk> sethk, going to start from scratch again with a clean server install, get a list of packages and the add xen to the equation
<bruenig> h00t, don't think so. I have never used one. I know you can do winecfg and there is a nice little graphical configuration thing, but generally the wine whatever.exe is used to launch things. I think also that you can just double click exes or right click open with wine, not certain on that though
<knapp> gnomefreak I have
<rBlong2us> anyone that's NOT fuckbot, could help me out in making wmv play with Totem?
<wite> KingSqueek: Thanks anyway, the /etc/init.d/ works fine
<Kingsqueak> wite: take a look for /etc/my.cnf or a my.cnf in /etc/ somewhere to find the dirs for mysql
<bruenig> !wmv | rBlong2us
<ubotu> rBlong2us: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> !language | rBlong2us
<Kingsqueak> wite: cool
<ubotu> rBlong2us: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rBlong2us> :'-(
<bruenig> rBlong2us, check out the first page, it is very good. Should setup everything you need for all multimedia
<gnomefreak> knapp: did you update to 1.0.8776 from 1.0.8774?
<skwid_> hum
<skwid_> how can i enable TV out on my nvidia card ?
<bruenig> !tvout | skwid_
<ubotu> skwid_: For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<h00t>  bruenig ... thanx
<knapp> no, from whatever comes with edgy
<knapp> 7xxx I think
<rBlong2us> rofl "plugins-bad" and "plugins-ugly"???
<gnomefreak> knapp: 7xxx never came with edgy
<gnomefreak> knapp: nvidia-glx was always 1.0.877*
<knapp> gnomefreak, hmm let me see
<skwid_> bruenig: thank you !
<bruenig> !thanks | skwid_
<ubotu> skwid_: You're Welcome!
<gnomefreak> knapp: im betting its looking at the l-r-m package for 2.6.17.5-11
<gnomefreak> can you please paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<knapp> gnomefreak, but wouldn't that just show the last x start (after I changed nvidia to nv)?
<knapp> I did that so I could login to troubleshoot
<gnomefreak> knapp: there is a /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old also
<codecaine> is there a program to config .ogg files to avi?
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a little while i have boss on phone
<knapp> hold one, let me recreate the error and I'll be back
<pianoboy3333> How come sed -i -e 's/%%fulldate%%/'$(date +"%c \%z")'/g' $temp doesn't work?
<knapp> ok
<bltgurl> if anyone knows how to install a broadcom 4306 802.3 b/g wireless card plz private messege me
<rBlong2us> I've got this really ODD issue where firefox starts 29872436987246 instances of itself
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: nested quotes
<bruenig> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2293 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<pianoboy3333> cafuego: which means...?
<talv> hi all i have an acer laptop and the touchpad doesnt work can any1 help???
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: lose the quotes around $(date...)
<URASCA> h
<URASCA> hi
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: Or did you want the date quoted?
<pianoboy3333> cafuego: I want to swap full date with whatever date +"%c %z" outputs
<pianoboy3333> sorry, %%fulldate%% that is
<wite> whats the command for copy in BASH?
<Kingsqueak> cp -R for a dir, cp for a file
<sethk> wite, cp
<pianoboy3333> wite: cp
<codecaine> whats a good video converter for istanbul desktop recorder
<rBlong2us> where do I change the folder where the pictures from the camera are transfere to?
<bruenig> talv, perhaps this will be of help? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143095
<pianoboy3333> codecaine: mencoder
<Kingsqueak> wite: this should be quite useful for you http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/chap_03.html
<wce> what are the steps again to install the nvidia official drivers?
<pianoboy3333> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<codecaine> ty
<pianoboy3333> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: sed -i -e "s/%%fulldate%%/$(date +'%c \%z')/g" $temp
<pianoboy3333> cafuego: thank you!
<wce> nvidia drivers official how to install them?
<boink> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bltgurl> Can anyone help with a wireless card
<klunk> sethk, looks like dpkg-query --list is what I need
<knapp> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34214/
<savvas> is there a console program that "reads" id3 tags and outputs them as parts? for example: command --artist file.mp3 ?
<klunk> thanks for the pointer
<codecaine> hmm is there a good tutroail for this menocoder pinoboy
<cafuego> bltgurl: The 4306 is described in detail on the ubuntu wiki, search for bcm43xx on wiki.ubuntu.com
<pianoboy3333> !tell wce about nvidia
<sethk> klunk, yes, that looks correct.
<bltgurl> Thank you *kisses*
<Kingsqueak> savvas: there are several utils, try 'apt-cache search id3'
<MrGiMmE> Hello I have a problem with Qt
<savvas> Kingsqueak: can you recommend one?
<Kingsqueak> savvas: try mp3info
<bruenig> use gnome
<dragonfyre13> ls
<dragonfyre13> sorry, habit.
<MrGiMmE> I always get this error when I try to configure kxdocker
<MrGiMmE> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<MrGiMmE> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<MrGiMmE> Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!
<bruenig> ha, I do the same thing everytime I open a terminl
<we2by> how do I patch a file?
<dragonfyre13> bruenig: hehe.
<Kingsqueak> savvas: there's also 'id3' and 'id3tool'
<we2by> I have a .patch here
<cafuego> bltgurl: The long and short of it is, your card will work fine after you install http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<dragonfyre13> anyone have an idea why network manager would not be recognising that I have wireless?
<MrGiMmE> dragon does it recognize your wireless card?
<Kingsqueak> dragonfyre13: likely the driver isn't loaded for your card
<hentai> I have two mics on my computer. How can I change the one that records to the one on my headset?
<dragonfyre13> None of my wireless utilities on the gui will work, but modifying the /etc/network/interfaces and then doing ifdown and ifup will work.
<MrGiMmE> Anyboyd know anything about Qt?
<dreamer> seen niekie
<dreamer> !seen niekie
<ubotu> niekie is on IRC right now!
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: yep, it is.
<Kingsqueak> hentai: the application you are using should have an input-device option
<MrGiMmE> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<MrGiMmE> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<MrGiMmE> Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: I'm on it now.
<blanky> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dragonfyre13> g2g I'll pick this up later.
<hentai> Kingsqueak: a whaT?
<dragonfyre13> sorry.
<we2by> guys
<we2by> I need help on patching a file
<dreamer> niekie: haha, doing alt+SysRQ and R made me shutdown imediatly :P
<MrGiMmE> !Qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<bruenig> MrGiMmE, shot in the dark here, sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<hentai> i think i've got it. hold on...
<Kingsqueak> dragonfyre13: nm-applet doesn't like other wireless systems running, if you have wifi-radar running etc. it will interfere, also /etc/network/interfaces must be commented out so that only the 'lo' interface is there, then reboot and try again
<savvas> Kingsqueak: thanks :)
<MrGiMmE> I will try
<wite> What is the BASH command for moving files?
<bruenig> wite mv
<Kingsqueak> hentai: in the application you are running, you pic which input device to use, i.e. which mic
<wite> thanks
<wAr\FragtioN> lol
<Kingsqueak> wite: check that link I pasted for you before, it covers all the filesystem basics
<wite> Oh thanks i will
<compengi> gnomefreak, after he added Section "Extensions"
<compengi>         Option      "Composite" "0"
<compengi> EndSection to xorg.conf is there anything else he should edit?
<MrGiMmE> hentai I already have the newest version
<MoarAndMoar> I have a question
* bruenig awaits question
<compengi> !ask > MoarAndMoar
<hentai> Kingsqueak: how do i find out which device the mic is?
<MoarAndMoar> how would one go about installing PyGaim on Ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> hentai: just try one, then the other, the one that works is the one ;-)
<MrGiMmE> bruenig I already have the newest version :S
<bruenig> MrGiMmE, didn't see that you appeared to be compiling, sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<MrGiMmE> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<rBlong2us> does this work? app-get -get irssi && app-get -install irssi?
<MrGiMmE> Yeah
<hou5ton> Can anyone play the Dennis Miller on the top right side of this page?   http://www.foxnews.com/ .... and if so, with what?
<Kingsqueak> rBlong2us: no
<rBlong2us> I don't like GUI bloat irssi
<MrGiMmE> I think I already have that
<MrGiMmE> But I will check again
<rBlong2us> sorru GUI bloat irc
<bruenig> rBlong2us, apt-get install irssi
<rBlong2us> bruenig: thanks
<bruenig> rBlong2us, but I believe irssi is default
<Flannel> it is installed by default
<MrGiMmE> Hmm
<MrGiMmE> I cannot connect to my repository
<MrGiMmE> 0% [Connecting to xgl.compiz.info (195.14.0.203)] 
<MrGiMmE> Is there a different one I can use?
<rBlong2us> bruenig: I've typed irssi on the terminal and does't let me do that
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<rBlong2us> haaa yeas
<Paddy_EIRE> hou5ton: yeah it works, it seems they use there own player maybe you are blocking the content in some way??
<bruenig> irssi wasn't installed. They must have removed it from default edgy
<bruenig> unless I uninstalled it for whatever reason, don't see why I would have but perhaps
<rBlong2us> hi
<rBlong2us> kewl
<rBlong2us> this is much faste
<rBlong2us> for christ sake
<Flannel> bruenig: hmm, it does appear it's no longer in u-d, that's... unfortunate.
<rBlong2us> I think the computing utopia would be for a society using computers only with CLI
<bruenig> well if you don't have internet, you can't irc. If you do have internet, you can easily sudo apt-get install irssi.
<Paddy_EIRE> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<MrGiMmE> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<Himura> can someone paste his /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Flannel> bruenig: if you don't have X, and don't know what IRC clients there are, you won't know how to get irssi.  On edgy, what does "irc" start (in a terminal?)
<hou5ton> Paddy_EIRE:   I'm looking for that possibility, but can't find where I might be blocking anything.   Any suggestions?
<Kingsqueak> Flannel: irssi here, but I removed epic4 and BitchX
<Paddy_EIRE> hou5ton: do u use anything like "noscript" or "Adblock"
<rBlong2us> bruenig: on my GUIbuntu install irssi wasn't there for as default
<Flannel> Kingsqueak: On edgy?  You've installed irssi though.  That's not default, apparently.
<hentai> how do i see what sound devices i have plugged in? i know /dev/dsp works, but i'm trying to get something out of my headset.
<sn00p|> how do I fix my ident in ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> Flannel: yeah I don't even know anymore , I've installed an awful lot, irssi is early on the list
<Celldweller> gee its quiet in here
<bruenig> Himura, here is mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34218/
<Himura> thanks
<Celldweller> lol
<Celldweller> heritai probe them
<Paddy_EIRE> hou5ton: also do you have the java and flash plugins installed in firefox correctly
<Celldweller> oh wait.... plugged in?... like what
<Celldweller> a midi keyboard
<Celldweller> ?
<hou5ton> Paddy_EIRE:   maybe that's it ... I think I do ... but how can I check
<Paddy_EIRE> hou5ton: about the java and flash plugins
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<hou5ton> Paddy_EIRE:   yes
<rBlong2us> I don't get it, Totem use xine or gstreamer?
<Paddy_EIRE> hou5ton: try playing a video from youtube thats a good way to check
<hou5ton> Paddy_EIRE:   YouTube works fine
<zod_> trying to troubleshoot some issues with my nvidia card.  can someone with a nvidia card check this?
<zod_> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<zod_> I get status disabled
<Paddy_EIRE> hou5ton: ok, then you are sure there are no other firefox extensions that are for blocking content
<codecaine> anybody know how to convert a video file to avi with mencoder?
<XiXaQ> Seveas, if you are available. I cannot find a Windows port for the correct version of nxclient. The new nxclient on nomachine.com doesn't seem to be compatible with freenx?
<rBlong2us> how can I check whether I have totem-xine or gstreamer
<Luke> rBlong2us: it says in the help/about menu
<Seveas> cs d
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> rBlong2us: dpkg -l | grep [whatever] 
<bruenig> codecaine, man mencoder
<sn00p|> how do I fix my ident in ubuntu?
<sc0tt> hm
<Luke> how do I remove something from my gnome-session without deleting the whole thing?
<MrGiMmE> How are we supposed to know our architecture? :S
<sc0tt> Anyone useful in finding out why a printer won't share?
<rBlong2us> Luke: it says gsreamer? By the way which one is better? Xine or Gstreamer?
<Luke> I tried editing ~/.gnome2/session but it seemed to just be the default setting
<hou5ton> Paddy_EIRE:   what video player would I use to watch that?
<sc0tt> !printershare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printershare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sc0tt> !share
<Luke> rBlong2us: gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: by knowing what sort of computer you bought.  What sort do you have?
<rBlong2us> Luke: thanks
<sc0tt> BlackHawk?
<Luke> np
<MrGiMmE> Well It was given to me not bought, I'll check it real quick
<BlackHawk> sc0tt ?
<Paddy_EIRE> hou5ton: it seems to be in there own player?? but i would suggest mplayer
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: did it run windows? or is it a mac?
<MrGiMmE> Windows
<Seveas> XiXaQ, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/dapper-seveas/freenx/
<Luke> how do I remove something from my gnome-session without deleting the whole thing?
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: then you want the 386 disk
<MrGiMmE> Yeah I tried that
<MrGiMmE> It gave me an error on a deb
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: burn at 4x
<XiXaQ> Seveas, I don't have permission...
<CharlieSu> Anyone use rtorrent?
<Paddy_EIRE> hou5ton: "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<phaedrus44> is ther anyway to reverse and apt-get upgrade afdter it is done?
<Seveas> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/dapper-seveas/freenx/nxclient-1.5.0-138.exe
<Seveas> that should work
<Juan____> Hi
<MrGiMmE> Error: Dependencry is not satisfiable: libqt3-mt
<Luke> phaedrus44: no
<MrGiMmE> Dependency*
<bruenig> CharlieSu, isn't rtorrent == libtorrent
<freesun> hello, my installation of Edgy crashes always at the same point, done cd check, it's ok... is it likely HDD?
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: this is apt-getting? or what?  Which version of ubuntu?
<Juan____> Do you know how to run the whole K desktop from another computer ? I've the x server configured and working, I just need to know how to start KDE
<MrGiMmE> I am installing a deb
<MrGiMmE> libqt3-mt-dev
<CharlieSu> bruenig: yes..  i think so
<admin123> Is there allarround media player that handles every media film streaming etc.. ? is there a good allaroudn video player that goes whell with gnome ? (totem for example doesn't play *.rm files on ubuntu) while mplayer and realplayer do i want to get rid of the curft
<Celldweller> freesun,  deep disk check
<CharlieSu> bruenig: it is a command line version of it.. ncurses
<Celldweller> ?
<Luke> how do I remove something from my gnome-session without deleting the whole thing? I tried editing ~/.gnome2/session but it seemed to just be the default session
<CharlieSu> bruenig: do you use it?
<XiXaQ> Seveas, I'm downloading it. Thanks. :)
<bruenig> CharlieSu, once, then I wimped out and went back to graphical
<hou5ton> Paddy_EIRE:   already have that installed
<CharlieSu> bruenig: when you used it, did you just use libtorent?
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: installing a deb? why not use apt-get?
<Paddy_EIRE> hou5ton: ok, this is a weird one.... I wonder what could be missing
<bruenig> yeah that is what I meant, I used libtorrent
<MrGiMmE> Because the repository isnt working
<MrGiMmE> It cant connect to it
<CharlieSu> bruenig: i didn't know libtorrent could be accessed directly.. i thought u needed rtorrent..
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: which repository?
<bruenig> CharlieSu, it was a long time ago perhaps I am confused
<MrGiMmE>  http://xgl.compiz.info
<hou5ton> Paddy_EIRE:   yes .... I'm looking for everything ... YouTube works great
<SeAofSaRo> how do I get read/write permissions on my local drives?
<bimberi> Luke: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup Programs tab ?
<hou5ton> CNN works great
<XiXaQ> Seveas, perhaps you could create links on http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ ?
<Luke> bimberi: dont have X working
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: ask in #ubuntu-xgl, they might know of a mirror, or whatever.  But, libqt3-mt-dev isn't in that repository, it's in main.
<CharlieSu> bruenig: yeah.. libtorrent is what rtorrent uses.. libtorrent is just the libraries for it i believe
<GionnyBoss> I noticed that with Ubuntu 6.10 there is not the ' esddsp ' command... I used it to launch skype on FC6 and it worked fine... why isn't there this command? can anybody please tell me which one is the best way to run skype on Ubuntu 6.10 with the best audio quality, please? thanks
<Luke> MrGiMmE: go to #beryl ... the main server is down
<Luke> MrGiMmE: there is an alternate repo for ubuntu
<hou5ton> Paddy_EIRE:   I even got video to work on MSNBC
<bimberi> Luke: ah
<sethk> that's just a standard KDE component, it shouldn't be hard to install (libqt3-mt-dev, that is)
<MrGiMmE> There is?
<Luke> yes
<MrGiMmE> I see
<Luke> otherwise i wouldnt have told you that ;-P
<bltgurl> Thank you guys my wireless is working great
<MrGiMmE> Thank you
<bltgurl> you are awsome
<SeAofSaRo> how do I get read/write permissions on my local drives?
<MrGiMmE> Hmm
<CharlieSu> Has anyone gotten libtorrent (rtorrent) working with encryption?
<codecaine> say theres a big man file like mplayer how can you search for -ovc or sometype of text in it without scrolling?
<Megaqwerty> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
#ubuntu 2007-11-19
<crazeej> how can i disable compiz from autostarting in gutsy?
<soundray> dtardella: have you downloaded the installer?
<Mcavity> r370: what error?
<r370> Mcavity, says ATI installed correctly...
<dtardella> I have it downloaded
<wanger> sysme, have you managed to untar whatever you've downloaded?
<sysme> wanger, sure :p
<Dr_willis> sysme,  you make a styles dir and the files go in that dir.
<x_zeuss> someone pls help with this error:  (initramfs) [ 53.053436]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Dr_willis> sysme,  you may want to install 'mc' and learn to use it.
<soundray> dtardella: open a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal), enter 'cd Desktop' and hit return
<Mcavity> r370: what does running fglrxinfo  in terminal say?
<dtardella> ok , did it
<soundray> dtardella: then you can 'chmod +x file.bin' (replacing file.bin with the real name of the file)
<sysme> dr_willis, whats mc ? i'm new @ linux :D but until now i can only say this community is very nice :p
<r370> Mcavity, "Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing"
<dtardella> ok cool, i'll try it
<soundray> dtardella: from then on, you should follow the instructions again.
<x_zeuss> someone pls help with this error:  (initramfs) [ 53.053436]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Mcavity> ok its not installed right
<Dr_willis> !info mc | sysme
<ubotu> sysme: mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2058 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<wanger> sysme, cool sorry, if i remember correctly there'll be a folder called styles and wallpapers in your download, just copy the contents of styles to ~/.fluxbox/styles and wallpapers to ~/.fluxbox/wallpapers
<soundray> dtardella: probably enter ./file.bin to run it
<sysme> wanger, whats the terminal command for that ?
<pwnt-> can somboey help me with a movie, I have the .avi file & the .srt file for the subtitle, but It's showing a weird fonts right now.
<dtardella> I did it and I didn't get an error this time. so how do I know if it worked? It only took a second... this is what i typed dtardella@dtardella:~$ cd Desktop
<dtardella> dtardella@dtardella:~/Desktop$ chmod +x gvsig-1_1-linux-i586-withjre.bin
<dtardella> dtardella@dtardella:~/Desktop$
<r370> Mcavity, "OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<r370> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X600 Series
<r370> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6650 (8.39.4)
<r370> "
<r370> Mcavity, but I can't run Compiz
<Mcavity> r370: may be best to 1. remove the ati restricted driver. 2. downlaod the one from ati's web site and reinstall
<sysme> dr_willis, how do i copy files via terminal ? then i can try to copy the desktop/styles/*.* to ./fluxbox/styles
<soundray> dtardella: usually, ubuntu complains when something doesn't work, but shuts up when it does.
<wanger> sysme, go into the directory containing your download, cp styles/* ~/.fluxbox/styles/ && cp wallpapers/* ~/.fluxbox/wallpapers/
<crazeej> can someone help me figure out why i can't play sound thru firefox... not sure if it's just flash or what, but alsa is configured properly
<Ademan> can anyone reccomend a cheap (sub 30 USD) wireless b&g PCI card?
<Dr_willis> sysme,  notice wher ei just said to learn to use mc.. :) thats the easy way.
<sysme> wanger, ok i'll try that :p
<sysme> dr_wallid, ok :D
<Mcavity> right you cant right now
<r370> Mcavity, I already do this...
<pwnt-> can somebody help me with subtitle?
<sysme> dr_wallis, mc looks nice, remembers me @ winxp total commander
<Dr_willis> sysme,  or go read a few bash tutorials and  learn to use  the 'cp' command. OR use the gnome file manager and open up .fluxbox (just type in the address)
<Mcavity> r370 give me a moment im looking for a good guide
<domor21> Hello having problems installed restricted vdieo driver cann't boot into ubuntu i get a blank screen
<wanger> sysme, really, i think it's perhaps best to get yourself familiar with the terminal before trying to use fluxbox, else you won't get much done =P
<dtardella> ok, that's good. how do i get a program to run in ubuntu? do i open a terminal and type the name of the program?
<Dr_willis> sysme,  mc is like the #1 thing i always install on a disrto :)
<x_zeuss> someone pls help with this error:  (initramfs) [ 53.053436]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Ademan> dtardella: usually it will be in the applications menu at the top left of your screen
<dmi3on> how do i run compiz theme?
<r370> Mcavity, I read that the ATI driver is compatible only with xorg-server 1.3, but with this version I can't run Compiz too...
<soundray> dtardella: in this case, you type ./gvsig-1_1-linux-i586-withjre.bin
<Mcavity> r370 are you running 2 displays?
<dtardella> hmmm..not there
<jimmygoon> I'm compiling install boost/asio for ubuntu right now... where should I have it place the includes and libs? I always forget which is the default and "acceptable" area in ubuntu
<r370> Mcavity, no
<Ademan> dtardella: what program is it?
<shawn_selig29> i'm haivng some torubles..i'm triyng to install limewire
<soundray> dtardella: did you run the installer?
<shawn_selig29> and i was browsing th enet while it wa sinstlaling
<Ademan> shawn_selig29: don't use limewire, use frostwire with anything...
<jimmygoon> shawn_selig29, you mean frostwire?
<Mcavity> r370: ok heres a link.. a few posts down. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569654
<shawn_selig29> and now its like stuck on some java thing for last 5 mins
<shawn_selig29> no limewire
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jimmygoon> shawn_selig29, just stop and do frostwire instead,
<Ademan> shawn_selig29: well... don't use limewire
<Mcavity> r370: its a good guide just remeber to uninstall the driver first
<sam_> heyy someone wanna help me with installing devhook?
<Ademan> limewire was infested with crap last time i checked anyways
<shawn_selig29> where its frozen in setup..how do i cnacel it?
<bullgard4> What command will impress the label 'abc' to the USB fat32 partition /deb/sdb3?
<domor21> Hellop there cna osmoene help me wiht my problem i can;t boot the screen turns off it's due to restricted video driver i can;'t figure it out
<jimmygoon> shawn_selig29, hit alt+f2 type "xkill" and then click the frozen install window
<shawn_selig29> its installing limeiwre pro now......and its at some java part...how do i cnacel it?
<jimmygoon> shawn_selig29, (dont click anything else... it will close it)... :P
<xen_caapn> why not frostwire?
<sam_> alright i had devhook installed and im upgrading to .52 but i really cant figure out why its not working
<dmi3on> can any one tell me how t run compiz and emerald themes ?
<jimmygoon> xen_caapn, he's going to i think
<dtardella> all I did was type chmod +x/gvsig-1_1-linux-i586-withjre.bin
<xen_caapn> oh ok
<shawn_selig29> ok i just onde
<Ademan> shawn_selig29: go to system->administration->system monitor, from there you can kill processes
<shawn_selig29> now..how cna i dlete all the junk it just put on my system?
<domor21>  Hello having problems installed restricted vdieo driver cann't boot into ubuntu i get a blank screen
<sam_> can someone please pm me with devhook help
<mastericky> tendras algun link
<mastericky> para bajar vsftp?
<mastericky> vsftpd
<Ademan> !pm | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<sysme> dr_willis, you've msn ? btw got i copied over :p
<dmi3on> can any one tell me how t run compiz and emerald themes ?
<mastericky> que sean un buen coigo fuente
<domor21>  Hello having problems installed restricted vdieo driver cann't boot into ubuntu i get a blank screen
<mastericky> al menos que este completo
<xen_caapn> when i try to add an applet like battery monitor or whatever to my xfce panel, it won't show up.. i can add launchers, though. anyone know how to fix this little problem?
<Dr_willis> sysme,  i dont use msn.. :)
<Mcavity> domor21 press ctrl alt backspace  at the blank screen
<Dr_willis> IRC is the Ultimate chat tool
<sysme> dr_willis irc only ? :P
<shawn_selig29> and i cnat get limewire to run any exes either
<soundray> dtardella: run ./gvsig-1_1-linux-i586-withjre.bin
<sam_> alright does anyone at all know about devhook
<sysme> wanger, and how do i set the style ? @ fluxbox
<dtardella> ok i'll try that
<shawn_selig29> i meant i cant get wine to run any exes...
<central> hello i need to get a new laptop witch is the better intel or ADM ?
<Dr_willis> sysme,   check the styles menu now. You may need to restart fluxbox
<soundray> dtardella: the chmod command made the installer executable. Now you actually have to run it (as above)
<shawn_selig29> even if irhgt click and slect run with wine...it doesnt do anyhting
<central> to use bubntu
<CCB0x45> hey
<CCB0x45> for some reason my gamepad under ubuntu works in jscalibrator
<Ademan> shawn_selig29: quit trying to use limewire, frostwire is better, and it will get you connected to the exact same network, also #winehq is for wine help, i reccomend running programs from the terminal #: wine whatever.exe  should work fine
<dtardella> I think it's working now
<CCB0x45> but when I try to use the axis's in zsnes
<sam_> Central: amd and intel are about the same it just depends on what you want and who you talk to
<sysme> i'll relogin with fluxbox
<CCB0x45> or any other emulator
<CCB0x45> it doesnt read the axises
<CCB0x45> does anyone know why that would be?
<Dr_willis> CCB0x45,  some of those emulatotrs default to the wrong joystick device
<CCB0x45> its just a dpad, not even a joystick
<soundray> !enter | CCB0x45
<ubotu> CCB0x45: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sam_> PLEASE HELP MEEEEE!!!!!
<CCB0x45> sorry my bad
<CCB0x45> Dr_willis... hmm let me see if I can swtch it
<Dr_willis> some try to use /dev/input/js0 or /dev/js0 by mistake. (i forget which one it really is now a days)
<soundray> !please | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<pwnt-> is there a vobsub or directvobsub for linux???
<central> specially to run music midi stuff
<webclectic> does anyone knows any way of making open office load faster?
<central> adm or intel ?
<Ademan> sam_: that's not needed, but i suggest trying to talk in devhook's channels, what EXACTLY is the problem?
<sam_> stop freaking sending me those if someone would help before i had to ask 1000000 times i wouldnt do it
<Ademan> webclectic: use abiword :-p
<CCB0x45> Dr_willis, but the buttons on the gamepad work fine...
<webclectic> :P
<CCB0x45> Dr_willis, just the d-pad doesnt work
<Ademan> webclectic: but seriously i hear that turning of java extensions (or something like that) will speed things up
<shawn_selig29> it ownt let me install frostwire its saying only one install cna go at a time....."please close th eother application eg..update managr...etc....
<Dr_willis> CCB0x45,  odd.  could be something weird withthat type of gamepad.
<pwnt-> is there a vobsub or directvobsub for linux???
<domor21>  Hello having problems installed restricted vdieo driver cann't boot into ubuntu i get a blank screen
<CCB0x45> Dr_willis, its both my gamepads, which are different kinds
<sam_> I said, i had devhook working and 99% of my games need higher firmwars than 2.71 so i tried upgrading devhook to v. .52 and it stopped working
<Ademan> shawn_selig29: do you have synaptic package manager open? that's probably why
<soundray> sam_: getting help here is a privilege, not an entitlement
<xen_caapn> shawn, you might have synaptic or add/remove still open
<CCB0x45> Dr_willis, and the dpad works in JSCalibrator
<shawn_selig29> i dont no windows at bottom..how cna i check?
<webclectic> Ademan: And how do turn off java extensions? Any idea?
<xen_caapn> does anyone have experience with game pads and linux? are they all compatible, or do i have to look for certain ones? any suggestions are good too! :)
<Dr_willis> CCB0x45,  i would check the /dev/whatever stuff to be sure its right.   i dont een have a gamepad here to test. :)
<domor21>  Hello having problems installed restricted vdieo driver cann't boot into ubuntu i get a blank screen
<sam_> Soundray: I know that much but it would be much appreciated if someone would acknowledge that they saw that  but everyone just ignored me
<Ademan> webclectic: unfortunately no, but i figure there's GOTTA be some stuff on google somwhere
<xen_caapn> what do you need help with sam_
<domor21>  Hello having problems installed restricted vdieo driver cann't boot into ubuntu i get a blank screen
<dtardella> thanks soundray! I'm gonna try the program now
<pwnt-> is there a vobsub or directvobsub for linux???
<webclectic> domor21: what restricted driver have you installed?
<sam_> Xen_caapn: i am trying to upgrade the devhook on my psp the version i had would work and i tried upgrading to .52 and now it doesnt
<soundray> sam_: sorry, but I can't "acknowledge" every question about some exotic software by saying "I don't know". And I guess other participants here feel the same way. It's got nothing to do with ignoring you.
<soundray> sam_: so if nobody knows about devhook here, you'll have to bite the bullet and search somewhere else.
<superpenguin> I'm having trouble with xrandr.  On gutsy, I used the command 'xrandr --output DVI-0 --left-of VGA-0' which worked fine until after reboot.  Now xrandr returns no errors but instead enables a desktop where the 'main' half of the desktop is cloned and the other half (that should be showing on monitor#2) is not visible, however windows will move and/or be created on it.  Please pm me as I will bbs.
<sam_> Soundray: its easier for everyone if someone would tell me i need to find another chat room than having me repeat myself over and over
<soundray> sam_: you still don't understand how this channel works.
<pwnt-> I'm having the avi file and srt file in the same folder, the srt file is the subtitle of that avi file. then i run the avi. and mplayer shows the subtitle but its a weird fonts. Do i need to install some codec or something, pls help
<sam_> soundray: yes, i do.
<installing-mytht> Hi I've just installed 7.10 and I'm having trouble with the brightness on the screen (LCD) everything is really bright.  I can't read most text easily
<jimmygoon> :(     /usr/local/include/boost-1_34_1/boost/bind.hpp: Permission denied
<soundray> sam_: your behaviour proves that you don't
<sam_> soundray: what behavior?
<xen_caapn> does anyone have experience with gamepads (like from logitech)? if anyone can recommend one that works well under linux with zsnes and stuff, that'd be great
<soundray> sam_: <sam_> PLEASE HELP MEEEEE!!!!!
<sam_> soundray: yes, all caps gets peoples attention
<soundray> <sam_> "stop freaking sending me those" -- that kind of behaviour
<soundray> sam_: they can get you kicked as well
<jack-desktop> Is there any reason why tracker doesn't work on gutsy?
<installing-mytht> gamma problem with the monitor,, I understand it is a common problem in Gutsy,, I've noticed other bugs as well,, has anyone had this problem
<sam_> soundray: if someone were to say ¨ Sam no one knows about that here try to find another channel¨ i would be fine but instead i send 100000 of those help messages being ignores and i sit here wondering if anyone sees what im saying or if im being ignored
<superpenguin> !caps|heh
<ubotu> heh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<installing-mytht> !gamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<choudesh> installing-mytht: what is your issue?
<soundray> sam_: how would anyone know what everyone else on the channel does or doesn't know though?
<Mcavity> can anyone tell me why it seems nautilus is mounting windows shares with smb rather than CIFS? I'm getting really slow file transfers over the network.
<murkyMurk> it's a lot like walking into a restaurant and just screaming 'FEED ME' and expecting them to give you food
<xen_caapn> installing-mytht , my screen is very bright as well, and the buttons on my laptop don't work to make it less bright, which is weird because its bios controlled and worked on every other distro i've tried, very weird
<choudesh> yea - new version of nautilus is as slow as vista on copying from a network share using cifs... :-(
<jack-desktop> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
 * Dr_willis tosses food in murkyMurk 's mouth
<installing-mytht> choudesh: thanks,, the monitor is too bright ('it physically set to the lowest setting but still everything appears white)
<choudesh> installing-mytht: what kernel/video card do you have?
<sam_> soundray: ok im sorry i got an attitude im just frustrated after searching google for 3 days and im sick of people ignoring me
 * murkyMurk eats
<SAM_theman> I need help setting up my jre for 64 bit
<jack-desktop> sam did you say something?
<installing-mytht> choudesh:  I just installed Gutsey over Dapper,,  I'm using 7.10. The monitor is a generic LCD
<sanrou> installing pine via .deb file, but dependence failed on libssl.so.0.9.7, is there a workaround? thanks
<choudesh> installing-mytht: do you know which video card you have? if not that is fine - we can use the generic method
<Mcavity> choudesh : i don't think its using cifs I thinks its using SMB.
 * Dr_willis never did notice the original question.
<soundray> sam_: okay. Perhaps what you need to do is contact the developers -- they'll be interested since this is a regression (failure after upgrade).
<choudesh> Mcavity: I just sym link samba, so it thinks it is samba but I changed the cifs mod to handle stuff from nautilus
<Mcavity> choudesh : if I manually mount the share using pyNeighborhood and tell it to use CIFS it runs much faster.
<ganjistus> nevermind
<jack-desktop> Is there any reason why tracker doesn't work on gutsy?
<installing-mytht> choudesh: I'm afraid not..
<Varka> how to format an usb-stick with udf?
<choudesh> Mcavity: hmm.. I may be the one that made the mistake.
<ganjistus> i think this is nirvana
<choudesh> installing-mytht: ok - open terminal and type 'sudo xgamma -gamma 0.5'
<murkyMurk> SAM_ why not register at evilpsp and ask them? They would be the experts on devhook
<shawn_selig29> whats the direction for desktop when i'm in temrnial trying to locate a file
<ganjistus> something in uttero configuration
<soundray> jack-desktop: I don't understand your question. Tracker works on gutsy
<choudesh> installing-mytht: think should bring the gamma a bit - if you see no change then it isn't a gamma problem
<shawn_selig29> i tried cd /home/shawn/desktop..and it idnt work
<jack-desktop> soundray: Not for me, I type something simple in my home folder like "backgrounds.jpg" and it can't find that.
<Mcavity> choudesh : humm that sounds like something interesting if i understand you right.. you manually told it how to mount? how did you do this?
<choudesh> shawn_selig29: cd /home/shawn/Desktop (capitol D)
<bardyr> (jHey
<murkyMurk> shawn_selig29:  capital D in desktop probably
<installing-mytht> choudesh:  That helped,, the font is darker,, and I think the number of colors were reduced
<shawn_selig29> thxs..lol
<choudesh> Mcavity: recompiled the cifs to understand smbmount parameters
<choudesh> installing-mytht: hmmm...
<bardyr> i have a problem with my wifi+ndiswrapper, my wifi/ndisrapper will first scan when i manually stop and start the wifi on the laptop buttom, is there a way to turn on and off the wifi on boot?
<choudesh> installing-mytht: sudo cat /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness
<installing-mytht> choudesh: taking it to 0.2 make's it look almost normal
<choudesh> installing-mytht: tell me what it returns
<soundray> jack-desktop: is it enabled? System-Preferences-Indexing preferences
<Mcavity> choudesh: huhI may be out of my depth.. but it sounds like the right track.. I'm on a gigabit network but my data transfer rates are 1/3 what they should be
<choudesh> installing-mytht: nevermind - that last thing won't work.
<jack-desktop> soundray: yes, I have indexing and watching enabled.
<choudesh> Mcavity: Yea I know. But if you sftp them - they are 3 times faster
<Mcavity> choudesh: is there a document on how to do that?
<installing-mytht> choudesh:  after the video directory I have no more files
<choudesh> Mcavity: if you sftp a file that is. neither samba or cifs have that much overhead.
<soundray> jack-desktop: have you given it time to create an index?
<thenetduck> soundray: well you were right, the memory shows up with a bunch of red...
<choudesh> Mcavity: If you want - you can send me an email and I can give you some directions.
<jack-desktop> soundray: is a month or two enough?
<thenetduck> soundray: didn't even take hours of testing !
<Mcavity> choudesh: cool I'll do that
<choudesh> installing-mytht: yea - I kinda figured. play around with xgamma till you find a good setting.
<SAM_theman> forget it I am taking off studip
<SAM_theman> *studio
<choudesh> Mcavity: PM me for my email.
<SAM_theman> there seems to be no help for x64
<SAM_theman> just install 32
<soundray> thenetduck: oh well, time to swap out modules.
<michom> i have a problem which i encountered with all distros. the sound in my laptop, i have 2 speakers and 1 woofer, the problem in linux that i have master for speakers and master mono for woofer, is there anyway to combine both instead of controlling each one on its own?
<installing-mytht> chouhesg: thanks,, I'll mess around with it, and I'll try to find out more about the drivers,,
<soundray> jack-desktop: running all the time?
<choudesh> Mcavity: but it still doesn't explain why traffering from nautilus using cifs/smb is so damn slow and sftp is about 3 times faster
<jack-desktop> soundray: yes, it has been enabled since day 1, and I usually keep my computer on for days until a reboot
<murkyMurk> michom: not that i've ever found - you would hope that 'master' does it all but it doesn't
<choudesh> Mcavity: I even set the priority and affinity for ssh down and to only use 333mhz and it still if faster. So I am stumped. ;-)
<Mcavity> choudesh: pm sent. I think. [new to xirc]
<ganjistus> i think about territorial missing
<choudesh> Mcavity: I didn't get it.
<ganjistus> maybe you should come as you are
<michom> murkyMurk: yes, that's the problem, i have to change both slides to get the sound like "normal"
<executionist> i just installed ubuntu, i need some help installing my modem drivers and connecting to the internet (dialup)
<choudesh> Mcavity: choudeshell@gmail.com
<Mcavity> choudesh: can you pm me?
<Mcavity> got it
<choudesh> Mcavity: Really don't care if anyone has my email. Make it look like I am helping more people. ;-)
<Mcavity> lol
<murkyMurk> michom: I think it's a 'feature' of ALSA sound. I certainly never had the problem with OSS. We just have to live with it I guess
<choudesh> Mcavity: or as Todd just said in PM - or it makes me look like I actually has friends.
<michom> murkyMurk: so your telling me that there's nothing i can do about it?
<Mcavity> LOL
<choudesh> michom: what seems to be the issue?
<amir_> I uploaded my music to Rythymbox, however all my songs are duplicated.. is there a way to filter doubles?
<murkyMurk> michom:  no, I'm telling you that I've never found a solution. You could always ask ALSA direct, they may have an answer
<choudesh> Mcavity: I am copying over 1TB, so it gives me time tonight to help out a few people.
<michom> choudesh: my speakers and woofer in my laptop have different volume control, master and master mono, i want them combined
<Mcavity> that might do it
<stonekeeper> hi. I'm on the gutsy live CD and got a promise fakeraid windows partition. I've installed dmraid and activated the raid set and it shows up in /dev/mapper. When i run the installer, it sees it as 2 seperate drives. How will i get it to set up grub properly if the installer isn't seeing the raid set? thanks.
<choudesh> michom: lspci -vv and tell me what soundcard / soundcard controller you have
<dmi3on> can any one help me to install byrel
<soundray> jack-desktop: have you set up the applet properties?
<choudesh> dmi3on: hi
<jack-desktop> soundray: where is that?
<dmi3on> choudesh: hi
<choudesh> dmi3on: what do you need help installing?
<executionist> how do i connect to the internet :/
<dmi3on> choudesh: thmes bertyl
<choudesh> executionist: you are connected. :-D
<michom> choudesh: 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ltgg> can anyone suggest a channel devoted to linux multimedia?
<haoasakura> when I see my ip with a command in terminal ?
<soundray> jack-desktop: right-click the magnifying glass/lightning symbol and select Preferences
<choudesh> michom: what rows do you have under 'sudo alsamixer'
<choudesh> dmi3on: themes for what?
<murkyMurk> haoasakura: ifconfig
<jack-desktop> soundray: and what should i enable in here?
<haoasakura> murkyMurk,  thank you man :)
<executionist> i am connected through my windows xp, i want to setup internet on ubuntu :(
<dmi3on> choudesh: theme for wht the are ?
<dmi3on> :)
<choudesh> dmi3on: huh?
<soundray> jack-desktop: "Files, Folders and Places" and everything else that you need
<ganjistus> yeah judo sadomaso
<michom> choudesh:  master master-m (the first 2, master is speakers, master-m is woofer)
<ganjistus> then you can get the drag-queen
<amir_> Can someone help me? I uploaded my music to Rythymbox, however all my songs are duplicated.. is there a way to filter doubles? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
<choudesh> michom: then there is no way to join them. they are two different multiplexers on the controller
<jack-desktop> It says "Could not load beagle, libbeagle has been compiled without python bindings" could that be the problem?
<choudesh> michom: you can "join" them so they are always at the same level though
<soundray> jack-desktop: could be
<midvalley> Has anyone gotten songbird to work yet?
<dmi3on> choudesh: i try to install beryl manager can you help
<jack-desktop> soundray: but other than that - everything enabled that should be
<michom> choudesh: yes, all i want is that they keep the same level when one is changed
<davejansen> Hey Everybody~! I'm trying to install Wubi on one of my computers, but I keep getting an error during installation (after reboot). It apparently hangs at the kernel installation part for no apparent reason. The ISO the installer downloaded seems to be working just fine. If you need more specific info, please tell me so I can provide it to you. Thanks in advance!
<Mcavity> choudesh: ok email sent. I sent what I have done to see that CIFS does not seem to be the default.
<soundray> jack-desktop: try 'sudo apt-get install python-beagle'
<dmi3on> choudesh: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Emerald+Professional+%28Mint%29?content=68625
<fisknoll> hello, I got some annoying problems in both Gnome and KDE, all window decorations have disappeared. Are there any commands to run to force start it or something?
<Attauk> hey, with a fresh install of ubuntu, I am missing the section 2 man pages, especially those on socket programming and setsockopt, any idea on how I might get them?
<stonekeeper> nobody knows about dmraid?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<choudesh> michom: look @ /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<maybeway36> fisknoll: try alt+F2 then type "etacity or kwin
<choudesh> michom: and man alsaclr
<maybeway36> *metacity
<cinch> My ipw2100 card shows 'no scan results' from iwlist and I'm sitting right next to the AP. Can anyone help?
<choudesh> michom: err, man alsactl
<BADKITTY> anyone have USB sound working in gutsy?
<soundray> !info manpages-dev | Attauk
<ubotu> attauk: manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.62-1 (gutsy), package size 1222 kB, installed size 2960 kB
<jack-desktop> soundray: done, how long should i wait?
<Attauk> soundray, thanks
<soundray> jack-desktop: did it say that it was updating the package?
<Attauk> !info manpages-dev
<choudesh> Anyone know the paths for Beryl themes? dmi3on needs help on installing a theme. Someone please help him.
<ubotu> manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.62-1 (gutsy), package size 1222 kB, installed size 2960 kB
<choudesh> stonekeeper: what do you need to know?
<jack-desktop> soundray: it updated/installed something.
<domor21> I installe ubuntu, then installed the restricted driver for my gefore 8500gt, then i reboot and ubuntu start loading then the screen just cuts out can somone help me
<michom> choudesh: thank you i will check that
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<domor21> would rock if i could boot
<choudesh> michom: no problem. If the channel quites down a bit - I will give you a good config for that.
<Attauk> larson999, we heard you the first time
<domor21> I installe ubuntu, then installed the restricted driver for my gefore 8500gt, then i reboot and ubuntu start loading then the screen just cuts out can somone help me
<amir_> Can someone help me? I uploaded my music to Rythymbox, however all my songs are duplicated.. is there a way to filter doubles? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
<fisknoll> maybeway36: I'm in KDE right now, none of those things had any effect
<michom> choudesh: ok let me check and come back to you
<BADKITTY> domor: dunno did you try to reconfigure x?????
<maybeway36> hmm...
<stonekeeper> choudesh: it's ok. The installer has now picked up my dmraid stuff
<domor21> BADKITTY: yes
<maybeway36> maybe a compiz problem
<Mcavity> domor21: did you try booting to terminal?
<maybeway36> try typing: metacity --replace
<choudesh> stonekeeper: :-D Glad I could help (sorry - giving myself props.:-D )
<domor21> Mcavity: whats that
<soundray> jack-desktop: I don't know how the index updates are scheduled. The best I can advise is to reboot and let it sit overnight. Feel free to ask the channel again, though.
<Attauk> any idea why movie viewing crashes on a compiz enabled system?
<ltgg> can anyone suggest a channel devoted to linux multimedia?
<jack-desktop> soundray: i used the "Search for files" program and it found it
<fisknoll> maybeway36: ahh, that worked, thank you
<executionist> how do i connect to the internet with ubuntu ?
<Mcavity> domor21: on boot up you will see 2 boot options.. the default and the other one...
<gloin> Hey, as a recent immigrant from SuSE to Ubuntu, one of the things I really miss a lot is the ability to select a particular kernel/OS/whatever from the reboot confirmation prompt.  Is there a pre-built package somewhere that I'm not seeing in adept, or do I get to fight with "rebootin" script?
<soundray> jack-desktop: so you're sorted?
<jack-desktop> soundray: no because tracker still doesn't work ;p
<domor21> Mcavity: yes i can boot into that (reconvery mode)
<amir_> Can someone help me? I uploaded my music to Rythymbox, however all my songs are duplicated.. is there a way to filter doubles? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
<jack-desktop> soundray: but i'll see if this beagle thing will work, thanks.
<Mcavity> domor21: ok then your on the way to fixing it.
<gloin> amir_: probably best to ask the rythymbox folks about that
<fisknoll> maybeway36: that last thing worked
<maybeway36> good
<maybeway36> so it is probably a problem with compiz
<choudesh> amir_: quickest way is to remove all files and readd everthing
<soundray> jack-desktop: as far as I understand it, they work hand-in-hand
<domor21> Mcavity: how im a total newbie i had been using linux for 5 mins befoe this happened
<ganjistus> my friend works at burgerworld, and he try to install ubuntu on his coffe machine
<maybeway36> you could try getting rid of packages with "compiz" in the name
<fisknoll> ok, maybeway36, thank you
<domor21> then i rebooted and now
<stonekeeper> choudesh: :) I'd installed dmraid from the CD but the partitioner doesn't detect it unless it's mounted. (Why isn't dmraid on the CD by default? o.O)
<Mcavity> domor21: you need to go to etc>x11>xorg.conf and edit that file
<Attauk> amir_ if im not mistaking rhytmbox uses a database to store the files, flush everything and add the files again
<ganjistus> how can i help him?, it works now with billdos
<domor21> ok how do i edit aht file
<murkyMurk> amir_: it's to do with the mp3 tags...if they aren't perfect then Rythmn box can get messy
<pwnt-> everything is full in volume, and using totem player. but the volume isnt that high... I barely hear >_<
<jack-desktop> soundray: how do i open  up the "search for files" program?
<yoyoned> #gentoo
<choudesh> stonekeeper: I don't get into the realm of default-cd. ;-) But you can add it to the hardy wishlist.
<soundray> jack-desktop: right-click on the applet
<amir_> Thanks.. ill try removing all files and readding them
<domor21> mcavity: how do i edit that file
<Mcavity> domor21: you need to go to etc>x11>xorg.conf and edit that file or copy the previous version of that file over top of the bad one.
<shockwaver> I'm not sure what the decorum is for asking questions. Can I post a link to an ubuntuforums.org thread I have that never got a response?
<davejansen> More clarification on the error, virtual terminal #4 tells me this: Errors were encountered while processing: /cdrom//pool/main/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic_2.6.20-15.27_i386.deb
<davejansen> E:
<davejansen> Sub-process: /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<davejansen> Which makes me believe that somehow the iso is corrupted. Any help?
<soundray> jack-desktop: sorry, I mean left-click
<jack-desktop> soundray: I already enabled it that way - is there another way to get to it though?
<domor21> Macivty: how do i endt it
<stonekeeper> choudesh: ok. Well, it was on the gutsy wishlist... :)
<soundray> jack-desktop: left clck
<domor21> macity: do i just open it
<ganjistus> with billDos 3.1 or something
<choudesh> stonekeeper: was it? ;-)
<murkyMurk> shockwaver: !ask
<Mcavity> domor21: personally I use midnight commander. it makes my life easier]
<shockwaver> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jack-desktop> soundray: I mean, another way to get to it without using the desktop applet
<murkyMurk> :-)
<domor21> Mcavity: whats mindnight commander
<killown|away> there is any software to Linux GPU benchmarks?
<ganjistus> domor: its a norton commander clone
<jack-desktop> soundray: nevermind - it's in the "places" menu
<Mcavity> domor21: at the teminal type mc
<dmi3on> does any one know how to instal beryl
<stonekeeper> choudesh: you say that like you didn't know ;)
<maybeway36> or like krusader
<maybeway36> no
<gloin> cripes, what a mess ;)
<Mcavity> domor21: see if anything runs
<choudesh> stonekeeper: heh.
<domor21> domor: yes
<theron_> is he brown? ask him if he wants a drink!
<domor21> macivity: yes
<maybeway36> dmi3on: install compiz-fusion
<maybeway36> no beryl
<maybeway36> beryl is now old
<domor21> maciavity: im in windows this the same computer
<ganjistus> beryl is healthy
<shockwaver> I'm having issues with compiz+xgl -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588442
<ganjistus> i snorf beryl
<ant-> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<murkyMurk> dmi3on: compiz is builtin to gutys...why install old software?
<killown|away> there is any software to Linux GPU benchmarks?
<michom> choudesh: can i query you for a couple of mins?
<dmi3on> why i can run some themes ?
<theron_> 420chan.org ???? so sad :-<
<stonekeeper> choudesh: actually i do have a question: How do i mend grub after the installer fails to install it on my RAID drive?
<Mcavity> if it dosent run.. try this apt-get update apt-get install mc
<eltux> how would I go about installing my proper sound drivers? I want to be able to use my 5.1 setup and my microphone
<stonekeeper> choudesh: actually, right now, i don't care :)
<dmi3on> murkyMurk: can you help
<domor21> mcavity ill be back in a minute ill get my brother laptop up and runningn then i can tolk to you at the same time is that alright
<Mcavity> domor21: ok
<murkyMurk> dmi3on: No. I run compiz-fusion as builtin to gutsy. I no longer run Beryl
<choudesh> stonekeeper: well - I also use the live-cd to boot then mount the drive and edit /boot/grub/ after playng around
<dmi3on> murkyMurk: from were i install compiz-fusion ?
<maybeway36> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<maybeway36> it sohuld come with ubuntu 7.10
<dmi3on> thnks
<eltux> how would I go about installing my proper sound drivers? I want to be able to use my 5.1 setup and my microphone
<xen_caapn> what's your card?
<murkyMurk> eltux: Alsa should have it all working from install but it's probably turned down low or muted run alsamixer from a terminal and turn them all up
<executionist> how can i connect dialupinternet with ubuntu :/
<eltux> xen_caapn: Its an Intergrated Realetek Sound Card. Dont really know the specs, its on my mobo :D
<stonekeeper> choudesh: does grub understand /dev/mapper/fhgdjhgldsjgsdijgs type devices?
<choudesh> stonekeeper: yeppers
<Mcavity> murkyMurk: do you know how to adjust the volume of the boot sound?
<domor> mcavity: it's domor
<murkyMurk> executionist: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Modem-HOWTO.html best i can do
<stonekeeper> choudesh: excellent! May i thank you for being the first truly helpful person I've met on 'ubuntu ;)
<choudesh> stonekeeper: dev version does - not sure about stock
<Mcavity> domor:ok
<domor> mcavity: same user :) haha oo
<choudesh> stonekeeper: please don't say that.
<murkyMurk> Mcavity: nope, i just turn the speakers down :-)
<domor> mcavity so boot into recovery
<stonekeeper> choudesh:  :)
<ganjistus> mcavity: yes easy just use a few pins and make a hole into the speaker, the sound gets a bit smoother
<choudesh> stonekeeper: there are many of us that help out. Thank the channel - not myself.
<eltux> murkyMurk: It only shows one option being headphone for it, how can I change it so it says 5.1 Surround sound or w/e?
<stonekeeper> choudesh: i was j/k. sorry..
<Mcavity> murkyMurk: bla. not great for my laptop..but thanks
<ganjistus> mcavity: use something hard to drill the hole
<domor> mcavity: im in recovery
<choudesh> stonekeeper: I understand. I am humble. ;-)
<Mcavity> domor: try "mc"
<K-Rich> This is an odd question, but i have and idea, for advertising that i'd like to show to Mark Shuttleworth. How should i contact him or cononical or who do i need to pitch it to?
<stonekeeper> choudesh: if you don't mind me asking, i get the impression you're a ubuntu dev?
<michom> choudesh: i checked the file, how do i make them equal :/ ?
<pocketprotector> my friend was using this window manager and he was switching in between windows in a 3d cube
<pocketprotector> anyone know wht the name of that is?
<domor> mcavity: not currently insallted
<choudesh> stonekeeper: that and the only reason I am helping out at the moment is because I am waiting for some linda package tests to finish.
<Mcavity> domor: ok
<domor> mcavity: is says i can install
<murkyMurk> eltux: alsamixer only shows one column? You tried pressing the right arrow to go right?
<choudesh> stonekeeper: nope. not even a member. but I may contribute under the covers. ;-)
<domor> mcavity: apt-get install mc
<stonekeeper> choudesh: linda?
<talphin> I need help
<Mcavity> domor: do that
<eltux> murkyMurk: hold on, I see more I'm going through it all
<choudesh> stonekeeper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<talphin> how do I keep from doing sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<talphin> my wireless card wont come on at boot
<domor> mcavity: error coucldn; install
<choudesh> talphin: add the module to /etc/modules
<Mcavity> domor: try sudo apt-get install mc
<domor> mcavity: ok
<murkyMurk> eltux: cool, i think my surrounds were known as wave SUR
<talphin> choudesh, I dont see a module folder
<tony_> I accidentally killed the volume control applet in the systray and forgot to take note of what it was called. How do I rerun it?
<pocketprotector> my friend was using this window manager and he was switching in between windows in a 3d cube.
<talphin> modutils?
<tony_> (and restarting doesn't seem to rerun it)
<eltux> murkymurk: it only shows headphone, it doesn't show surrounds or SUR
<stonekeeper> choudesh: lol. I'm still no wiser ;)
<choudesh> talphin: it is a file
<domor> mcavity: think it ight have worked
<Mcavity> pocketprotector: compiz -fusion
<choudesh> talphin: open terminal, gksu gedit /etc/modules and add ndiswrapper to it
<murkyMurk> tony_: rigth click the bar, add to panel and add the volume thingy
<pocketprotector> sweet thank you. is that for KDE or GNome?
<Mcavity> domor: type "sudo mc" now
<choudesh> stonekeeper: yea. I should apply to become a member....one of these days. ;-)
<domor> didn't wok
<Mcavity> pocketprotector: both
<ubuntu> anyone know if the VT8378 S3 UniChrome integrated video is compatible with 7.10 Gutsy?
<murkyMurk> eltux: that sounds like your hardware is not fully supported which is unusual - what soundcard is it?
<domor> V it can;t find the packages on the thins where they donlowad form (resprotory maybe
<domor> mcavity: mc hasn;t installed can't find packages on the net
<domor> mcavity: now what?
<Mcavity> domor: type "apt-get update"
<tony_> murkyMurk: Thanks. Now back to the original problem that had me futzing around with it. I want to bring it over to another window manager. So how do I run it from a commandline? :P
<domor> mcavity: files failed to download
<eltux> murkyMurk: Realtek ALC880 is what it says, I'm not totally sure myself. I've always used xp and had surround sound :| Do you suppose there are drivers out there somewhere for it?
<choudesh> Mcavity: what package is he looking for?
<murkyMurk> tony_: i just use alsamixer
<slvmchn> eltux what's your chipset
<Mcavity> choudesh: trying to install midnight commander
<eltux> slvmchn: Realtek ALC880 (Its on my mobo)
<choudesh> Mcavity: apt-get install mc
<domor> mcavity: i think it not installing can;t find them onmy package server thing whihc im using a new zealand one
<choudesh> Mcavity: I believe it is in the multi or universe.
<tony_> Good point. All I *really* *really* *really* needed was the nm-applet, and that was cake to get to work.
<choudesh> Mcavity: universe. if he can't find it - tell him to add universe
<choudesh> Mcavity: ~rather enable it.
<thenetduck> what advantages does compiling a program from source vs install the .deb file have?
<murkyMurk> eltux: linux sound (on Ubuntu) is handled by ALSA. ALSA have drivers for practically all soundcards but usually it's all automatic - i'll just check on ALC880
<domor> choudesh: how do i do that
<Mcavity> choudesh: hes stuck in terminal mode
<choudesh> Mcavity: I didn't mean to butt in. Don't take it that way - just adding my 2 cents.
<Mcavity> choudesh: hes stuck i wanted to get mc so that editing his xorg.conf would be easyer.
<Mcavity> choudesh: please.. butt in.. grin
<choudesh> domor: what seems to be the issue?
<domor> choudesh: im stuck in recovery mode (terminal)
<KI4IKL> I just installed ubuntu fesity on my laptop, I get some errors after enabling the universe and multiverse repositories and I can't find ndiswrapper-common or the utils package in the synaptic or with apt-cache search
<choudesh> domor: please pastebin `cat /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<choudesh> !pastebin | domor
<ubotu> domor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<recoy> hello!
<domor> choudesh: i installed restricted video driver now i can;t boot into ubuntu i get a blacnk scren
<choudesh> domor: O
<Mcavity> choudesh: he installed restricted nvidia driver and lost his X [black screen on normal boot]
<choudesh> domor: ok. don't paste that.
<choudesh> domor: in terminal - `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select a driver that works - try vesa
<gnomelook44> i need help my awn dock shows a line going up in it
<rico> hello. would anyone know if it's possible to mount an ssh/sftp folder?
<domor> mcavity: i would lvoe to start using linux but need to get past this problem it's so annoying
<choudesh> Mcavity: err - sometimes I hate X and all derivatives.
<Mcavity> domor21: his last idea will probably work.
<Mcavity> domor: his last idea will probably work.
<ant-> !envy | domor
<ubotu> domor: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<domor> choudesh: ive done that heap sill try again
<ant-> blah
<gnomelook44> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomelook44> !find awn
<choudesh> domor: try selecting the vesa or vga driver. once you get in X - I can help you install the right drivers
<gnomelook44> !find| awn
<kshah> setting up wireless on an hp laptop, network is detected, but I can't get an IP, WPA-PSK problem?
<gnomelook44> !avant windows navigator
<murkyMurk> eltux:  a good first place to look would be the manufacturer http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3
<ubotu> File awn found in afterstep, apparmor-profiles, ax25-tools, heartbeat, libace-doc (and 5 others)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<domor> chodesh im in reconfigure ok now what
<domor> auto detet yes
<gnomelook44> kshah: what decription type is it
<kshah> TKIP
<domor> choudesh: autoetect
<choudesh> domor: try auto-detect first - if that still doesn't work - when you are prompted for driver - select either vesa or vga - try both
<gnomelook44> kshah: i reconmend wpa/ wpa2
<Mcavity> choudesh: heh well.. it was never really for single user systems.
<murkyMurk> kshah: usually, turn off security on the AP and if it works then you've confirmed it
<kshah> gnomelook44: it is WPA
<domor> choudesh: where do i change driver type i can;t find that
<KI4IKL> I just installed fesity and plan to upgrade to gutsy...should I do all the fesity updates before upgrading to gutsy?
<gnomelook44> kshah: ok is the restricted driver running for your wifi card?
<eltux> murkymurk: thanks. I'll let ya know the final out come
<mzinz> If I install a program using Synaptics Package Manager, what directory will it install to?
<kshah> gnomelook44: yes
<gnomelook44> kshah: where you able to connect before?
<choudesh> domor: it should be near the end of dpkg-reconfigure
<ahmad> KI4IKL , it will be better if u make the updates
<wundaboy> what is the difference between regular ubuntu with xfce installed and 'xubuntu'?
<murkyMurk> eltux: ta
<domor> choudesh: it;s come up saying my grahics card saysing "identifuer your vido card"
<larson9999> wundaboy, i couldn't tell a difference
<choudesh> domor: auto dected
<murkyMurk> wundaboy: xubuntu has no gnome bits added and so requires a lower spec machine to run
<gnomelook44> i need help, whats the command to reinstall something
<wundaboy> ok cool
<gnomelook44> How do i reinstall awn
<larson9999> murkyMurk, oh, that's why i couldn't tell the difference.  i installed gnome apps and thus the gnome bits.
<domor> choudesh done that now it;s come up with "nvidia geforce 8500gt"
<choudesh> domor: ok
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , apt-get install awn
<domor> CHOUDESH: SHOULD I HIT ENTER
<wundaboy> when im trying to compile a plugin for xfce and it is saying something about how it cant find gtk+-2.0 ... where is it located by default?
<gnomelook44> thanks
<choudesh> domor: is that your card? if so - hit enter
<mzinz> If I install a program using Synaptics Package Manager, what directory will it install to?
<executionist> i need a video codec pack for ubuntu? is there one?
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , u wellcome
<wundaboy> mzinz, where ever the package says to install it
<domor> choudesh: yi i hit ox now now someting else come up i can;t hit enter it says ok but enter doesn't work
<spypunk> mzinz: same one if u had with apt
<domor> mcavity: o use the arrow key
<mzinz> spypunk, How would I know what directory that is?
<mzinz> spypunk, or how do I find out
<choudesh> domor: you can just cancel that.
<gnomelook44> ahmad: it says cannot find packagl
<choudesh> domor: ctrl-c
<_buttercups> mzinz, right click the installed package in Synaptic>properties, installed files tab
<domor> choudesh: i had to use arroe key no asking me what pci
<gnomelook44> ahmad: package
<mzinz> _buttercups, thank you.
<harry_> when using the update manager It only can download 71 of the 78 repositories, the system stops on 72 of 78??? Anyone know y?
<Mcavity> domor: ?
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , aha
<eltux> what's a good ftp client? by popularity
<domor> mcavity: didn't meen to
<choudesh> domor: just autodetect the whole way
<geju> does anyone here use a ibm/lenovo laptop?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: its running though but it has a strange line in it
<choudesh> domor: keep tabbing over to ok
<shockwaver> eltux: filezilla works well, least for me
<jmon366> Whenever I try to run a .run file it gives a error "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding"
<choudesh> domor: if xserver config doesn't work - we will reinstall the drivers.
<superpenguin> I'm having trouble with xrandr.  On gutsy, I used the command 'xrandr --output DVI-0 --left-of VGA-0' which worked fine until after reboot.  Now xrandr returns no errors but instead enables a desktop where the 'main' half of the desktop is cloned and the other half (that should be showing on monitor#2) is not visible, however windows will move and/or be created on it.  Please pm me or use my nick.
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , can u post it
<eltux> shockweaver: kay, thanks
<ganjistus> yeah gozilla works, but you should try king-kong if it won't
<gnomelook44> ahmad: where
<domor> chouesh now asking amount of memory
<choudesh> domor: sorry to take your time - just knocking out everything first
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , here
<domor> choudesh; how to you auto detec whole way do you just hit ok and leave everthing blank
<gnomelook44> yes
<gnomelook44> wat a pic
<choudesh> jmon366: are you trying to run a .run file from nvidia?
<choudesh> domor: yeppers.
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , wt i sthe message u r getting
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$  apt-get install awn
<gnomelook44> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<gnomelook44> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$ /var/lib/dpkg/
<gnomelook44> bash: /var/lib/dpkg/: is a directory
<domor> choudesh " use krnel frambuffer device interface"
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install awn
<jmon366> no, a ati driver set, and a game
<gnomelook44> [sudo] password for danny:
<gnomelook44> Reading package lists... Done
<choudesh> domor: doesn't matter
<gnomelook44> Building dependency tree
<gnomelook44> Reading state information... Done
<gnomelook44> E: Couldn't find package awn
<julio3patas> can deluge be configure to use tor+privoxy os is there a better proxy to use with it
<gnomelook44> ahmad: danny@danny-laptop:~$  apt-get install awn
<gnomelook44> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<gnomelook44> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<domor> choudesh " yes or no
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$ /var/lib/dpkg/
<gnomelook44> bash: /var/lib/dpkg/: is a directory
<malice_> ? I am going to make the leap and up upgrade to Fiesty from Gutsy and I would like to know the best backup program I can download...and one that will back it up to dvd...
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install awn
<gnomelook44> [sudo] password for danny:
<gnomelook44> Reading package lists... Done
<gnomelook44> Building dependency tree
<choudesh> domor: sure.  yes. it doesn't matter
<gnomelook44> Reading state information... Done
<gnomelook44> E: Couldn't find package awn
<talphin> how come my flash plugin stopped working??
<gnomelook44> sorry guys
<harry_> can anyone help me with an updating problem?
<ceil420> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<choudesh> julio3patas: tor is system level. deluge is application level.
<PriceChild> !paste | gnomelook44
<ubotu> gnomelook44: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mcavity> lets see waht ftp from the server does...
<ceil420> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<retour> Will older ubuntu 6.06 have same latest multimedia codecs and playability as latest 7.10????
<domor> choudesh: should i hit yes or no
<choudesh> julio3patas: I retract that. How did you install tor?
<choudesh> domor: yes
<gnomelook44> !patience| PriceChild
<PriceChild> choudesh, pm please
<ubotu> PriceChild: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> gnomelook44, please don't abuse the bot
<gnomelook44> PriceChild: lol sorry
<pocketprotector> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-200512.html - Saving Vesa State
<harry_> using the sys updater it only can download 71 of 78 repositories.. IT gets stuck on 72 of 78 everytime I use the sys updater..Any ideas on how to fix it?
<jmon366> all .run say "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding"
<pocketprotector> my computer hangs after this point. How do you edit the boot options?
<malice_> ? I am going to make the leap and up upgrade to Fiesty from Gutsy and I would like to know the best backup program I can download...and one that will back it up to dvd...
<julio3patas> choudesh: i am not running the server or relay if that's what u are asking just use it as a anonymous proxy
<jmon366> not just video drivers
<domor> choudesh: im goign through everything now
<domor> now "write default fles to configuration fie"
<rpj8> Hey guys. I'm running an open box environment, but can't find any easy way to change colors for a gtk theme like in gnome
<Mcavity> yup.. ftp flying along..
<murkyMurk> harry_: maybe the 72nd one is down or slow...try again tomorrow?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I wonder whether you can help a newbie....I have just installed Gutsy Gibbon and discovered a couple of scary things...1) My titlebar has disappeared on ALL windows and 2) there is no text in my terminal window....can anyone help?
<domor> choudesh: now "write default files to configuratin file" yer/no
<gnomelook44> ahmad: did u find anything?
<harry_> have tried several times several days//
<harry_> still no luck\
<choudesh> domor: yes - reboot and see if you get X working - if not we will run the nvidia drivers from nvidia
<julio3patas> choudesh: seems like u are busy :)
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , did u change to root
<jmon366> I cant run .run files, error "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding"
<vasilisa> How do you configure an ATI card to work well? I followed the site's instructions and set up the proprietary driver, only to find that all 2d including KDE were slow and choppy. Furthermore, when i ran openarena, all of the textures were messed up (but it ran)
<gnomelook44> ahmad: root?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: im new sorry
<murkyMurk> harry_: using the command line sudo apt-get update will even tell you which repository is failing
<fairman> Hi, please how can i unload module ipw3945? I am trying to hibernate laptop.
<domor> choudesh: ok ill retart what do i type in terminal to restart
<harry_> thx Murky
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , sudo -i
<Mcavity> choudesh is the man =)
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , write this cmd
<murkyMurk> jmon366: where did you get the run file from?
<mikebeecham> anyone?
<ganjistus> run files?, maybe from a courier
<domor> choudesh: im restarting hopefully it works
<Mcavity> vasilisa : depends on the card. and which driver you installed
<jmon366> murkymark: ati, and a game website, and java, and much more...
<gnomelook44> ahmad: ok im in root
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , rewrite the install cmd
<harry_> How do you get into ???   Root ???   I type su then my password fails
<domor> choudesh: screen turned off again! :(
<murkyMurk> jmon366: some/most .run files come as non-executable. You must make it runnable by using the chmod +x command. This WILL be in the readme for that file
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me at all?
<ahmad> harry , write sudo -i
<choudesh> domor: argh. ok....
<vasilisa> Mcavity: I used the proprietary one you can get from system settings-> restricted drivers
<choudesh> domor: lets try this.
<domor> choudesh: ok im ready
<choudesh> domor: download the drivers for your card from the nvidia website
<domor> choudesh: how i can;t boot
<harry_> :)
<Rajaef> test
<Rajaef> ?
<jmon366> murkymark: so I type that into terminal or what (linux noob...)
<murkyMurk> !root| harry_
<ubotu> harry_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<domor> choudesh: im in different computer to oneim trying to fix
<Rajaef> what do you mean...??
<gnomelook44> ahmad: it said package not found
<domor> choudesh: you there?
<Mcavity> vasilisa : well thats an older one. it "should work" but not that well really. may not be compatable with some older ati cards.
<Sephiroth> How would I execute a disk check under Ubuntu, like I can under Windows XP and using chkdsk?
<Pelo> domor, boot the ubuntu computer in recovery mode,  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and select the vesa driver, that should get you a gui so you can do the rest
<gnomelook44> ahmad
<Rajaef> yes
<gnomelook44> ahmad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45075/
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I wonder whether you can help a newbie....I have just installed Gutsy Gibbon and discovered a couple of scary things...1) My titlebar has disappeared on ALL windows and 2) there is no text in my terminal window....can anyone help?
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , ok
<murkyMurk> jmon366: first, use the windows and clicky mouse thing to read the README file that came with the .run file. It should tell you exactly what to do and will be easier to follow than my dodgy sperling
<domor> pelo: wher do i select vesa driver ive tryed that configure command so many times no where to select vesa
<vasilisa> Mcavity: Oh... hmm, so i should go on ATI's site or..?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: .........
<Pelo> Sephiroth, do you need to do one right now ? cause they wil get performed periodicaly automaticaly after a number of mount
<choudesh> domor: boot into SU
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , i second
<Sephiroth> Pelo: I do.
<choudesh> domor: single user....repair I guess.
<domor> choudesh: whats that
<Pelo> domor, is ubuntu actualy installed ?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: kk
<domor> pelo: yest
<domor> pelo: dual boot wiht win xp
<jmon366> murkymark: ummm, lets use the first example, I got no readme with the ati drivers...
<Mcavity> vasilisa : just a sec.. theres a good post...
<Pelo> Sephiroth,  man fsck , I can'T do more for you, I don'T do this very often
<harry_> murkymark.... I thank thee as for I am in...    but for "myguess" the same reason it has frozen on 99%
<wirechief1> Sephiroth: you need to use your livecd and make sure the partition you want to check is not mounted then do fsck /dev/hdx where x is the partition to check
<domor> choudesh: what is SU
<buttercups> Sephiroth, sudo touch /forcefsck, then reboot
<vasilisa> Mcavity: ok thanks :3
<gnomelook44> im using my ps3 hard drive and installed ubuntu on it lol\
<Sephiroth> buttercups: Thanks.
<harry_> 99% [Connecting to givre.cabspace.com (65.175.85.100)
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me...a newbie....I have just installed Gutsy Gibbon and discovered a couple of scary things...1) My titlebar has disappeared on ALL windows and 2) there is no text in my terminal window....can anyone help?
<murkyMurk> jmon366:  then, assuming your file is called ati_file.run, type chmod +x ati_file.run and then ./ati_file.run
<Pelo> domor,  if you have xp running on this comp use xp to get to the nvidia site and save the driver to a usb flash or a cd , then you can install it from the comman d line in the recovery mode,  I 'm not an expert on this, this is as much as I can tell you
<Mcavity> vasilisa : about 3 posts down on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569654
<gnomelook44> ahmad: brb
<jmon366> thanks
<choudesh> domor: single user - repair.
<domor> pelo thanks:
<vasilisa> Mcavity: Thanks :D
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , ok
<domor> choudesh: whats that im in the GRUb boot screen
<murkyMurk> jmon366: but make sure that your are in the right directory first
<choudesh> domor: the one you were booted into before
<domor> choudesh: ewcovyer mode
<domor> choudesh: ok im in it now what?
<mosibfu> Pelo: the newest nvidia driver is not good, cuz we have the old modules built into ubuntu
<danbhfive> Anyone know how to stop gnome from paying attention to file extentions?
<mikebeecham> so no-one can help then? :(
<gnomelook44> ahmad: back sorry im configuring a flash drive for my friend to work on vista
<domor> choudesh: ok now what in recovery mode
<choudesh> domor: download the driver. find it on the machine you are one. and wget the file on your ubuntu machine
<ganjistus> only god can help
<Pelo> domor,  for the vesa thing,  when you get the question and answer part of dpkg-reconfigure  you get a question about selecting your chipset or dirver or card not sure which is it ,  been a while,  nvidia might be mentionned intell probably is in the list,  vesa should be in as well,   don't select a very high res when asked or a heavy color depth
<ganjistus> but ubuntu is atheistic
<storrgie> hello
<Pelo> mosibfu,  I'm not an expert in nvidia as I mentioned but donor seems to be in deep doodoo
<murkyMurk> harry_: givre.cabspace.com never heard of it. Probably best to run synaptic and cleanse your repository list
<Pelo> danbhfive, any file extension in particular ?
<domor> pelo: select like a 16 bit inseated of 25 and real low res
<harry_> not sure how to cleanse the list...
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , ok i was trying to understand your problem , but i could not know the reason of this message !
<domor> choudesh: what now
<demon_spork> would A system still boot off of grub if when I type
<domor> choudesh: im in recvoery mode
<corevette> where is php.inf
<corevette> i mean php.ini
<gnomelook44> ahmad: what message the package cannot be found?
<choudesh> domor: search http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us for the linux driver
<danbhfive> well, it was a .rar, in feisty, file extentions were ignored, and files were run on programs based on the format
<Pelo> domor, 800x640 and 256 colors,  just to get you going so you can do the work and get the proper driver,  restricted if you can , binary if restricted don'T work
<murkyMurk> mikebeecham: the web forum will have that covered for you..only common problems usually get solved here
<danbhfive> now, it just tells me that it wont run, and tells me the extention that I need to change it to
<Pelo> corevette, type locate php.ini in the terminal
<corevette> pelo, it doesn't come up
<domor> pelo binray if restricet don't work?
<mosibfu> domor: its best to use restricted, since binairy cannot update the kernel module, wich will give errors
<demon_spork> would A system still boot off of grub if when I type "setup (hd0,1)" it says that "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,1)" has failed
<domor> choudesh: you there
<demon_spork> at the grub prompt
<domor> mosifu: i can;t even boot into ubuntu the screen goes banl, this hapopend after installing restricted driver
 * murkyMurk looks at clock, yawns and decides it's time for bed
<choudesh> domor: yeppers.
<Pelo> corevette, might not exist
<Mcavity> anyone know how I remove a listing under the places / connect to server settings on the taskbar?
<mosibfu> domor, what card do you have?
<domor> choudesh: what should i do now
<ruz322> anyone know how to change startup loading screen back to default?
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , chek this http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me...a newbie....I have just installed Gutsy Gibbon and discovered a couple of scary things...1) My titlebar has disappeared on ALL windows and 2) there is no text in my terminal window....can anyone help?
<domor> pelo: i treyd that with 'vesa' slected and i selected'8' bit colour and 640 x ...
<Pelo> !theme | ruz322 check in there it should be mentionned, last link I think
<domor> please work
<domor> please work
<choudesh> domor: did you download the driver to your ubuntu box?
<Pelo> domor, begging in here does nothing
<ubotu> ruz322 check in there it should be mentionned, last link I think: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mosibfu> Pelo: it seems like he is praying hehe
<ruz322> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
 * ifco says hi
<domor> pelo:lol it booted the screen is now on but i cant see anything
<marlowe-neo> need help. i installed a webcam driver sn9cxxx from a deb file. The deb file encoutnered an error. Now I cannot do apt-get update or synaptic run
<domor> pelo: so screen i have achieved scree on but theres nothing there now
<talphin> how do I get my alt+sysrq commands to work?
<Pelo> domor, can't see anything because ?  too low a rez ?
<ifco> hey guys does anyone know howto change my screen resolution to 1600 1200 if its not in my xorg.conf? can i just edit it to be there?
<talphin> I get random freezes on gutsy
<Pelo> domor,  waht o you mean nothing there ?
<marlowe-neo> need help. i installed a webcam driver sn9cxxx from a deb file. The deb file encoutnered an error. Now I cannot do apt-get update or synaptic run. What can i do to fix this problem  ?
<domor> pelo: should i do the configure again with high res
<Lapinux> can someone tell me what install cd/dvd's allow for setting up raid?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: thanks
<domor> pelo but 'vesa selected'
<mosibfu> ifco: editing xorg.conf will work, just copy a standard setting and put in your resolution
<danbhfive> marlowe: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f  ?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: i dont know if it worked yet but it is so far
<ganjistus> heh
<Pelo> domor,  try the same command, but go for 1024x768  and 16 bit color depth
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , just try it , this is all wt i can help
<domor> pelo: yip thanks im slowly getin there
 * Pelo just ran out of cashews, someone is gonna pay
 * mosibfu pays
<marlowe-neo> danbhfive, yes. It prompts a package needs to be resintalled.
<gnomelook44> ahmad: its installing right now i will see
<DARKGuy> guys, am I the only one with problems in scrollkeeper (fresh gutsy install & updating) and getting lots of segfaults after applying the normal update after a fresh install ? :/
<ifco> mosibfu hey should that change also appear in my screen and graphics preferences? cause i did som changes and it doesnt apper to be there, there's just this odd 1400 1050
<marlowe-neo> danbhfive, I tried reinstalling but still the deb file has errors during installation
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , that's good
<danbhfive> maybe the deb file is bad
<mosibfu> ifco, at System => Administration => Screens and graphics you can change monitor type, but i have found that the GUI tools make your xorg.conf dirty
<marlowe-neo> danbhfive, do you have any suggestions on how i can fix the problem that the deb file produced. Like i dont want to use the deb file again. IJust want my system to go back to normal during updates.
<domor> pelo: ok here we gi just restarted moment of trush
<Pelo> domor, whut ?
<danbhfive> marlowe: well, I'm no expert, but I would say just try to remove it
<domor> pelo: i need to learn to spell'moment of trush if it works or not'
<marlowe-neo> danbhfive, hmmm dont know how to remove it also
<Pelo> domor,  that would be moment of truth I beleive
<danbhfive> try synaptic
<gnomelook44> ahmad: brb restarting
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , ok
<domor> pelo.\: it's haiving trobules showing it keep flicking back an fowars
<marlowe-neo> danbhfiv, synaptic does not push through
<danbhfive> marlowe: push through?
<marlowe-neo> danbhfiv, synaptic has an error could not intialize the packge information
<cretep> how do you access windows XP terminal server sessions with Ubuntu?
<ifco> mosibfu the problem is i think that im using ati x700 and a fglrx driver, dunno if its possible to have the 1600 1200 res at all
<danbhfive> marlowe: Oo
<Pelo> domor, were you asked for a screen refresh rate anywhere in the dpkg-reconfigure dialog ?
<danbhfive> marlowe: have you tried just updating?
<domor> pelo: came uop with "the display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. waiting for 2 minutes before trying again in display :0."
<danbhfive> sudo apt-get update
<mosibfu> ifco, i am no ati wizard, but it shuld not matter wich driver you have, more important is if the driver can read out your monitor's resolution settings right
<choudesh> cretep: Application->Internet->Terminal Server Client
<bulmer> cretep you tried kdrc ?
<tfuller> Can someone help me with a problem? I'm getting an error with some applications.  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<Pelo> domor,  I assume this is a fresh install of ubuntu ?
<foldart> cretep: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<cretep> thank you choudesh!
<marlowe-neo> danbhfiv, yes and the same error from the console, from synaptic appears. I guess its because they are the same utility
<domor> pelo: yeas well i was using it for about 10 min before i installed restricted driver
<Pelo> tfuller, do a search in the forum for the error msg , www.ubuntuforums.org
<choudesh> cretep: thank the channel. we are always here to help.
<cretep> thank you foldart!
<danny> ahmad: whats then link again?
<Pelo> domor, clean install it and then go directly for the binary , don'T try to install the restricted one
<ifco> it only does with this res of 1280 1024 which id like to change actually, other options just dont work
<tfuller> Pelo I have.  I have found a fix of using DISPLAY=:0 but I keep having to enter this command.
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<danny> ahamad: its gnomelook44
<ifco> mosibfu it only does with this res of 1280 1024 which id like to change actually, other options just dont work
<Kanuha> is there a free program simular to vmware workstation that I can run on my Athlon 64 pc?
<foldart> cretep: np (even if i was too slow :) )
<Pelo> domor,  it will mostlikely be quicker then trying to fix it this way
<domor> pelo: reload the whole of ubuntu
<domor> pelo allreayd done that once beasue this happened to me before
<Pelo> domor,  yes
<gnomelook44> ahmad: sorry
<domor> pelo: then what should i do once i have reinstalled
<danbhfive> marlowe: well, it sounds like you have more of a problem than a broken package
<ahmad> gnomelook44 ,no problem
<mosibfu> ifco, i am afraid the driver doesnt detect the monitor's max right, and i dont know how to bypass it..
<tfuller> I am looking for a way to completely fix this instead of having to keep entering DISPLAY=:0
<Jimmi_jones> I am getting ready to reinstall 7.1 on my laptop after failing miserably at several attempts to get the Broadcom 4311 wireless working. Anyone have time to help me get it working this time?
<mcquaid> adobe's flash 9 for lin still doesn't have hardware fullscreen support correct?
<Pogonip> How can I log in as root?  I screwed up and moved the files out of my user directory and now I can't get in.  Or how can a create a new user?
<Pelo> domor, come back here and ask for instructions on installing the binary driver for your card,  do not listen to anyone telling you to install the restricted driver
<domor> pelo: do you think i should do reconigure again with 24 bit colour
<talphin> how do I enable my alt+sysrq commands from getting out a frozen system??
<marlowe-neo> danbhfiv, have been getting into ubuntu problems recently. Now another webcam issue.
<choudesh> Pogonip: reboot into repair mode
<domor> pelo: fresh install it is
<ifco> mosibfu so i should focus on changin the driver or?
<Pelo> domor, I think you should reinstall and then just get the binairy
<marlowe-neo> danbhfiv, thanks
<Pogonip> How do I do that?
<domor> pelo: ill be back in about 2 mins can you help me
<danbhfive> hey marlowe
<Pelo> domor, not much on this I'm affraid, I've never had to install a binairy driver
<danbhfive> waitup a sec
<ahmad> pgonip , u mean u can not log in as a root or   ,,,?
<rbil> Pogonip: http://www.ahinc.com/linux101/users.htm
<demon_spork> whenever I try to boot Windows from grub, it just says "Starting Up..."  and then has a blinking "_" underneath that.  then it just sits there forever, never booting windows!! please help
<domor> pelo whatsa binadry drier
<Pelo> dlm
<mosibfu> ifco, i dont know, dont have an ati card/driver nor do i have this problem, i think some1 who knows more about this could help you better then me
<Pelo> domor, another kind of install file , I meant driver not drier
<gnomelook44> ahmad: same line......
<ifco> mosibfu thx
<Pogonip> ahmad; yeah for some reason ubuntu doesn't let me log in as root.
<mosibfu> ifco: no prob, was worth the try ;)
<demon_spork> !root | Pogonip
<ubotu> Pogonip: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<domor> pelo: just deleted partions ill dodn a frsh install
<ahmad> gnomelook44 ,ohhhh , try to make update for your sys
<Pelo> Pogonip,  ubuntu does not use root , only sudo, to keep ppl from making a mess
<Pelo> !root | Pogonip
<Jessid> Hello. I have a dv6338se laptop and i have ubunut installed, but I have never been able to make the web cam work...some of you have any idea how can I make it work?
<Pelo> domor,  yiou could have just installed over , it whould have had the same result
<gnomelook44> ahmad, how do i do that....lol
<domor> pelo: o well
<Pelo> Jessid, webcams are tricky,
<Pelo> !webcam | Jessid
<ubotu> Jessid: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Mcavity> ok i got to run have fun.
<Pelo> afk , need to mty dryer
<pocketprotector> I'm looking to install Ubuntu on a system with barely any memory, I have the live cd, can i just install directly by typing install in the boot options line?
<Jessid> Pelo thanks man!
<mcquaid> does someone a ubuntu rep containing flash?  I know it's pretty easy to manually install, but i have some flash issues and would like to keep up to date
<ahmad> gnomelook44 ,go to system >administration > update manager
<Pogonip> Ubotu; I started out on Fedora and have never gotten comfortable with sudo :(
<z07jcc> hello
<vizion|metA> Isn't Ubotu a bot?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: its up to date>......
<gunspoja> gday #ubuntu
<danbhfive> uBOTu, i think ubotu is a bot
<Pelo> vizion|metA, yes it is
<gunspoja> heh
<gunspoja> yes
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<demon_spork> !bot | Pogonip
<ubotu> Pogonip: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gunspoja> I'm going to install gutsy on a brand-spankin' new pc, and I'm planning to dual-boot with windows xp.  how should I set up the partitioning, and in which order should I install ubuntu and windows?
<demon_spork> guspoja, windows first
<z07jcc> I seem to be having a problem with startup. I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and I keep getting a boot error during startup
<gunspoja> i know that if you install windows after, it overwrites grub, but then I've had numerous instances where I get grub error 21 when installing ubuntu at a partition towards the end of a drive
<Pelo> gunspoja, windows first , pre-partition using gparged on the live cd, it will save you re partitioning when you install ubuntu
<demon_spork> guspoja, other than that, it doesn't really matter, as long as you have 3 partitions, one for windows, one for ubuntu, and one for linux swap
<foldart> gunspoja: windows first, allocating whatever you need for it and leaving the rest free.  The ubuntu installer will install into the free space
<vizion|metA> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu 7.10 and my x800 pro, I'm trying to get the fglrx drivers working but I bootup with a black screen. I posted a thread on the ubuntu forums with what i've tried and my xorg.conf if anyones willing
<gunspoja> I get the impression that grub wants to be at the start of the disk for some reason
<z07jcc> I am only able to get in by putting in the install disc and going to the boot from hard drive 1 option
<gunspoja> a friend of mine got completely turned off of ubuntu due to this problem actually
<gunspoja> stupid error 21
<mosibfu> gunspoja: grub will install on mbr, master boot record, it is not on disk itself, but more like, on the disk's bios
<gunspoja> yeah i know
<gunspoja> I'm taking about the ubuntu partition, not grub
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , hmmm  , sorry i do not know how to solve this , i would post the issue again , ask them hier , anybody have an expierience with such think may help u
<mosibfu> gunspoja: rest shuld not matter at all ;)
<Jimmi_jones> can anyone here help me out getting a broadcom 4311 working on a fresh 7.10 install?
<gunspoja> well, it obviously does
<Pelo> gunspoja, error 21 just means you need to edit menu.lst to point to the correct partiton for ubuntu
<gunspoja> because I've had NUMEROUS times where grub error 21 occurs when the ubuntu partition isnt right at the start of the disk
<rbil> gunspoja: grub is normally installed in /boot/grub on your / partition. the MBR is another thing and is usually installed on hda or hd0 as grub refers to it
<gnomelook44> Does anybody know how to fix a line in my awn manager
<mosibfu> <Pelo> gunspoja, error 21 just means you need to edit menu.lst to point to the correct partiton for ubuntu
<gunspoja> mosibfu, and why wouldnt it point at the correct partition in the first place?  its just been installed
<gunspoja> one would think that the installer would tell grub where the correct partition is
<mosibfu> gunspoja: that i dont know, but i have had ubuntu on the last 20 gb of a 250 gb disk..
<gunspoja> instead of leaving it up to the user to manually fix their broken boot loader
<gunspoja> mosibfu, yeah it doesnt always happen.  sometimes it works, which is even more infuriating because its so inconsistent
<Pelo> gunspoja, usualy someone messed up with the number of partitons on the hdd or the boot order of the hdd with leaves grub a bit confused
<dav7> ///win 6
<dav7> oops
<eltux> murkymurk: well my microphone works now but it still only allows for microphone instead of all the channels
<gunspoja> Pelo, no, it was a clean install of ubuntu in a partition after one where windows xp sits
<Kanuha> is there a free program simular to vmware workstation that I can run on my Athlon 64 pc?
<eltux> !wine | kanuha
<ubotu> kanuha: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<gnomelook44> ahmad: fixed it lol!
<rbil> eltux: wine is not even close to being like vmware
<Pelo> gunspoja, grub phase ones installs in the boot sector of the boot hdd, that is a must  phase two is where ever the linux file system is
<domor> wiht is vmware?
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , lol , how
<eltux> rbil: I know but its a start
<massmurder> hello
<gunspoja> also, how can you edit the menu.lst when you cant boot the OS
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> rbil, depends wat u need
<c_plus_plus> hello, quick question: what option do i need to put in fstab in order to keep nautilus from putting an icon in the Computer folder?
<gunspoja> theres nothing to edit it WITH
<massmurder> hey guys
<mosibfu> kanuha: after 1 google search: Virtualbox
<eltux> rbil: it still lets you emulate what you need
<massmurder> im a complete
<rbil> eltux: what kinda start? a start to where? to what?
<massmurder> noob
<massmurder> can some1 help me with wine?
<rbil> eltux: neither is an emulator
<gnomelook44> ahmad: in the awn appearance setting, there was an availible plugin show desktop i disabled it and bingo
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> rbil, if you hate wine then just stop talking about it
<eltux> rbil: fine. my bad.
<massmurder> can some 1 help me with it?
<rbil> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: who said I hated wine? just that when someone asks for something like vmware, wine certainly ain't it
<gunspoja> massmurder, #winehq
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> rbil, vmware IS an emulator
<mosibfu> gunspoja, boot from live cd, and use a text editor (started by sudo) then you can, without any problem, edit the menu.lst
<domor> is vmware better than wine?
<rbil> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: certainly is not
<gunspoja> domor, they are different things
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> domor, depends
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , aha , good  info.
<gunspoja> neither is unambiguously better than the other
<mosibfu> domor, vmware is something totally different, you cannot compare the 2
<santh> how to set password for zip files
<Kanuha> mosibfu, yeah, I saw that one. I was hoping someone had some experience to share on which one to use.
<c_plus_plus> What option do i need to put in fstab in order to keep nautilus from putting an icon in the Computer folder?
<talphin> what other distro can someone recommend to me that is worth trying out?
<danbhfive> c++: you mean you want it to not be auto mounted?
<c_plus_plus> danbhfive: i want it automounted, but I don't want an icon in the computer folder.
<c_plus_plus> i want it mounted at boot
<barbender> i am getting seg fault when running mplayer in gutsy, any ideas ?
<danbhfive> i dunno, sorry
<danbhfive> though, i dont see why it would be in the fstab...
<Nalid> hey, anyone have some experience with hcitools? I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10 and want to use my bluetooth. hcitool scan shows me the device i'm looking for but when i do hcitool info it says that the operation is not permitted. any help? i'm sure its someting simple.
<ahmad> c compiler can not create exicutables , anyone knows wt is the meaning of this ?
<domor> pdpdddpdddppdfpsdfsdpfpsdfpsdfa
<ifco> hey one more thing, how do find out what is my screen resolution right now?
<Pelo> barbender, start a blank session of mplayer,  right click , settings,  video , select the x11 driver
<c_plus_plus> danbhfive: i thought I remembered there being something of the sort.
<Nalid> ahmad what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> domor,  are  you having a seizure ?
<Lapinux> does ubuntu server install disk support raid or do i have to use the alternate text only install?
<Pelo> Lapinux, I beleive that server and alt cd both have the raid stuff on them
<rbil> Lapinux: server install disk should let you setup raid
<atlfalcons866> can i get desktop effects with an i815
<domor> pelo: i sure am
<Pelo> atlfalcons866, probably some light ones
<domor> pelo: :)
<atlfalcons866> would giving it 32MB vram help
<ahmad> Nalid . i am trying to  compile campiz
<vizion|metA> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu 7.10 and my x800 pro, I'm trying to get the fglrx drivers working but I bootup with a black screen. I posted a thread on the ubuntu forums with what i've tried and my xorg.conf if anyones willing? :(
<domor> wine!
<Pelo> atlfalcons866, how much video memory do you ahve ?
<barbender> Pelo, the problem is that i can not even start it, even with  --help option ...
<Lapinux> Pelo: i think you helped me earlier with the grub problem?
<domor> pelo: where do oyu get wine rom
<mosibfu> Pelo, intel cards take compiz better then most ati cards hehe
<domor> from
<gunspoja> so when editing a menu.lst for fixing grub error 21, how do you find out what partition its supposed to point to?
<CCB0x45> hey is there a way to get unzip to do an unzip on multiple files?
<Lapinux> still no boot
<gnomelook44> ahmad: is there a way i can get cool effects on awn
<CCB0x45> like do unzip *.zip in a directory
<gunspoja> domor: #winehq
<atlfalcons866> pelo: i allocated 20MB i can Allocate up to 32MB
<gnomelook44> ahmad: using like compiz
<ahmad> Nalid . compiz
<domor> how manyof oyu guys are just on ubuntu no windows
<mosibfu> domor: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Pelo> barbender, you start the effects in  menu > syutem > prefs > appearance
<danbhfive> domor: I am
<gunspoja> domor, sudo apt-get install wine
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , in fact i did not try it , i am just installing it
<mosibfu> i have no windows, just ubuntu, play games and all (counter-strike)
<Lapinux> domor: im trying, if that counts :)
<Pelo> domor,  grapes or the repos,  sudo apt-get install wine
<demon_spork> whenever I try to boot Windows from grub, it just says "Starting Up..."  and then has a blinking "_" underneath that.  then it just sits there forever, never booting windows!! please help
<Nalid> ahmad not sure, maybe someone else can help.
<gnomelook44> ahmad: whats the file's name
<gunspoja> I'm trying too, but there's some things that ubuntu still just can't do
<ahmad> Nalid . thanks a lot
<Pelo> Lapinux, I may have, what is your current issue ?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: or link
<gunspoja> although almost all of it is due to 3rd party stuff
<ifco> hey what should i write in terminal to find out my screen resolution?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> domor, which app in windows u need?
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , 1 se
<Lapinux> Pelo: system wont boot :)
<gnomelook44> ahmad: thats the file's name
<Pelo> Lapinux,  with the super grub cd right ?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: ohh 1 sec
<rbil> CCB0x45: see man zip .... for examples
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , hhh :)  http://www.heise.de/software/download/compiz/48901
<Lapinux> Pelo: i tried it, i must be stupid cause it was confusing...
<rbil> CCB0x45: sorry ... man unzip
<barbender> Pelo, are you talking about gnome desktop ? i am using xfce
<atlfalcons866> time to watch family guy XD
<RaGzKiE> guys i need to increase the size of my 2nd partition. it looks like this right now: http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/9938/screenshotzs6.png
<Pelo> barbender,  yes i was talking about gnome,  I have no idea where you would start it in xcfe , try asking in #xubuntu if anyone is around
<domor> When you have wine does it inable you to instll windwos apps in linux or does it just let you run window apps from windows hdd
<Pelo> Lapinux, how old is this install of ubuntu on your comp ?
<gunspoja> how large should I set a swap partition to, with 2gb of ram?
<Lapinux> Pelo: brand new on the one im having issues with
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> domor, i can install warhammer with wine
<Pelo> domor,  it won't run windows apps from your windows install , you have to install the aps in wine
<gnomelook44> ahmad: using google to translate page =P
<gunspoja> Pelo, thats not necessarily true
<domor> o ok
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pelo, u can, with some apps
<Lapinux> Pelo: i have a ide drive as storage, it says its hdc, then i have 2 sata drives
<Pelo> Lapinux,  just clean install it , it will be easier,  the grub issue will take care of itself
<gunspoja> I can run several windows apps that I have installed, from their root directories, quite easily
<talphin> what other distro can someone recommend to me that is worth trying out?
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , u do not have to translate , just klick download
<barbender> Pelo, ok i will try, but do you know the background of this issue, i assume thousands of people using mplayer on ubuntu ...
<gnomelook44> ahmad: umm what should i download the 0.4 or the 0.6?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Pelo, just copy the installed folder to wine's drive_c dir
<Lapinux> Pelo: i dont think it will, it was a fresh install, and it didnt work
<comicinke1> RaGzKiE: start from a live-cd, make a image of your ext2 partition, delete it, resize ntfs, play back your image
<Pelo> Lapinux,  my recommendation is that you change the boot hdd in the bios to the hdd you will install ubuntu on before you install ubuntu
<gunspoja> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, thats unnecessary
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , i was trying .4
<domor> what does the swap partion do?
<Pelo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, do not confuse the issue  please
<Lapinux> Pelo: it was set to sata, which is where i installed ubuntu
<gunspoja> why do all you guys keep on saying that you can't run apps from their windows installs.  yes you CNA
<gunspoja> *CAN (lol)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gunspoja, right, if u can rw ur ntfs partition
<Pelo> Lapinux, unplug the storage hdd before proceeding you can add it to grub after ward
<Pelo> I mean add it to fstab
<Lapinux> Pelo: i was going to reinstall without the ide drive hooked up, then hook it up later, am stil afaid it will mess up when i do hook it up
<Pelo> domor,  memory extension
<gunspoja> well, yea, why would you not rw the ntfs partition
<domor> o ok
<gunspoja> domor: swap space stores data that would normally go into ram when the OS decides that it shouldn't
<domor> pelo: when you do dual boot where does grib go
<gunspoja> like when the RAM is getting full
<Pelo> Lapinux, it shouldn'T not as long as it is not set as the boot hdd
<Lapinux> Pelo: ? if its a storage drive, i wouldnt add it to grub ?
<gunspoja> if you have no swap space, your RAM gets full, and a process wants to add data to ram, it can't and bad things happen
<Pelo> domor, grub is in two parts,   phase one goes on the boot sector of the boot hdd,  phase two goes in the ubuntu filesystem
<domor> no im saying where does GRUb get installed
<gnomelook44> ahmad: how do i install the tar.gz file?
<Lapinux> Pelo: well my thought was the bios treats the ide's as the first drives and the sata after that, even though i tell it to boot sata first
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> in /boot
<Pelo> Lapinux, grub should only list  OS not drives
<gunspoja> how large should I set a swap partition to, with 2gb of ram?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> 4 gb
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , from your terminal write tar -xzvf compiz....the full name
<Pelo> Lapinux,that might be a problem , if I understand what you mean correctly but at this point we are getting a bit over my head
<gunspoja> :/
<domor> gunspoja: 38.9 gig
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> theoretically
<danbhfive> gunspoja: I have 2 gig ram, and I never use the swap partition
<gunspoja> why 4gb? that seems like a fair bit
<rbil> gunspoja: more than 2gb ... 3 would be fine
<gunspoja> I've heard many times that the "2x your ram" rule is not very good
<danbhfive> gunspoja: at 2g, you only need swap for hibernation
<domor> wouldn;t the bigger the swap the better
<gunspoja> yeah unless you actually use the 2gb :P
<gmw_> How do I update individual programs, i.e. get the newest version of Gimp?
<gunspoja> domor, no
<Pelo> Lapinux,  leave the storage hdd in then, put it as boot hdd, in the bios and let phase one of grub install to it , that will solve the problem but you won't be able to boot fi you remove the storage hdd afterward
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu 7.10 and my x800 pro, I'm trying to get the fglrx drivers working but I bootup with a black screen. I posted a thread on the ubuntu forums with what i've tried and my xorg.conf if anyones willing? :(
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gunspoja, right, but "theoretically" it should double the ram
<gunspoja> domor, swap doesn't improve performance at all
<gunspoja> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, why is that?
<robjo> lost beryl, anyone know how to get it back on 7.04? Was working this afternooon, then shut down the machine, now after the reboot it will no longer load?????
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , then enter the new uncompressed compiz folder from the terminal , and write  ./configure
<rbil> gunspoja: with 2gb of RAM probably only use swap for hibernation, if u use that
<Pelo> gmw_,  you would need to intall it from  source or a deb files , you get those from the aps website,
<domor> meta4ical\: ive had the same problem twice im reinstalling ubuntu now
<gunspoja> nah nobody ever uses hibernation :P
<gnomelook44> ahmad: didnt work
<Pelo> gmw_,  gutsy already has the latest gimp
<Pelo> brian27015, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<brian27015> sorry
<Lapinux> Pelo: yeah, i understand that
<rbil> robjo: are you starting Beryl Manager?
<domor> meta4ical: apparantly you can insall a binary driver or osmething pelo was aying
<gmw_> I'm on Feisty and can't upgrade (HP laptop issues)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gunspoja, one reason is make hibernate works properly
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , wt did u write
<gmw_> So I need to do a full install?
<danbhfive> gunspoja: I remember that doubling standard from windows
<Riyonuk> I need some ideas on a website. What would you guys like to see?
<gnomelook44> ahmad, go to the chat i opened
<robjo> rbil: yes I am get the little diamond displayed, but it's not working.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gunspoja, that's y i said "theoretically"
<robjo> rbil: checked the setting still look OK.
<gunspoja> Riyonuk, go to #ubuntu-offtopic unless you have a tech support question or are providing tech support.  this isn't the place for discussing your website :P
<blix> I have non Ubuntu question
<gnomelook44> ahmad: danny@danny-laptop:~$ tar -xzvf compiz
<gnomelook44> tar: compiz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<gnomelook44> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<gnomelook44> tar: Child returned status 2
<gnomelook44> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<rbil> robjo: have u chosen beryl as the Window manager?
<domor> what shta blix
<Pelo> !ati | meta4ical
<ubotu> meta4ical: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomelook44> !pastebin| gnomelook44
<liable_> anyone have any experience with cinelerra?
<gunspoja> blix: then don't ask it.  this channel scrolls fast enough as it is
<rbil> robjo: or is it using metacity?
 * Pelo 's head is about to explode
<keegan> hi i have a sony vaio fz 140 e  my inbuilt motion eye web cam (lsubs out put is ) 05ca:1837 Ricoh Co., Ltd  , it switches on but isnt clear . can some one find a solution
<domor> !wine | domor
<Riyonuk> gunspoja, ^^ sorry, thanks
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gunspoja, although hibernate is better than suspend
<blix> but a cygwin question... how do using cd to go to a folder with a space in it?
<gnomelook44> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blix> i.e. G:/My Programs
<blix> that doesn't seem to work
<Pelo> domor,  wht do you need to know about wine ?
<robjo> rbil: I start beryl from the system tools and it has always worked that way.
<gnomelook44> !ubotu snack
<domor> pelo: im jus6 en to try it once i get ubuntu up and running
<ahmad> gnomelook44 ,  first go where u saved your compiz    then write the cmd with the complete name , this means tell the .tar.gz
<demon_spork> whenever I try to boot Windows from grub, it just says "Starting Up..."  and then has a blinking "_" underneath that.  then it just sits there forever, never booting windows!! please help.  after it doesn't boot windows, Grub won't load again until I set the "boot" flag to the boot partition, it gets deflagged each time
<domor> Pelo: first i need to install that binary driver or what ever it's called
<rbil> robjo: but if there's a prob with beryl it falls back to using metacity. just right click on diamond and choose to use beryl
<gnomelook44> ahmad: so whats the command its saved to desktop
<rbil> robjo: from Select Window Manager
 * Pelo wishes domor  would learn to spell , he's making it realy hard for poor "english as a second language" pelo 
<gnomelook44> ahmad: for tar.gz
<robjo> rbil: all set, didn't know I could do this, duh. Thanks
<Jessid> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rbil> robjo: no prob :-)
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , go to /home/danny/desktop
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , go to /home/danny/desktop
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , then  tar -zxvf compiz-0.4.0.tar.gz
<gnomelook44> ahmad: bash: /home/danny/desktop: No such file or directory
<blix> anyone know a better client than MIRC on Windows?
<gunspoja> blix: xchat
<Schadenfreudist> windows?
<blix> yes...sorry Im still in Windows
<gunspoja> bitchx is great but not on windows :P
<blix> in the process of transfering to Linux soon!
<rbil> blix: konversation on Ubuntu :-)
<blix> lol
<shockwaver> gnomelook44: you are looking for /home/danny/Desktop note the capital 'D'
<blix> ok thanks folks
<blix> xchat seems reasonable
<blix> I like Konversation
<Schadenfreudist> i think mirc is the best ya get for windows.
<blix> because of the colour coded awesomeness when someone types your name
<Schadenfreudist> i'm using pidgin. msg and irc
<rbil> Schadenfreudist: and it even comes with free trojans :-)
<blix> lol
<gmw_> blix_use chatzilla under firefox
<blix> ah k
<blix> might do that
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , go to /home/danny/Desktop
<gnomelook44> ahmad: ok
<gnomelook44> ahmad: it says directory found
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , then  tar -zxvf compiz-0.4.0.tar.gz
<RaGzKiE> anyone could help me with resizing my partition? i need to increase partition size for ubuntu and im getting an error everytime
<keegan> hi i have a sony vaio fz 140 e  my inbuilt motion eye web cam (lsubs out put is ) 05ca:1837 Ricoh Co., Ltd  , it switches on but isnt clear . can some one find a solution
<Pelo> Schadenfreudist, you can get nick highlights in pretty much every chat client nowadays
<zetheroo> how do I get Open Office spell check working?
<Pelo> keegan, look up your model here and see if there are any recommendations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<keegan> thanks
<domor> Can somone tell me how to install a binary driver
<Pelo> zetheroo, since when is there a spellcheker in open office ?
<tarelerulz> How do you tell the cach and size  and name of your hard drive ?
<Pelo> !ati | domor
<ubotu> domor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schadenfreudist> somebody else wanted that. not me.
<gunspoja> Pelo: there isn't?
<keegan> Pelo:  how do i find out what model my graphics card is whats the command
<zetheroo> Pelo: your joking right?
<ahmad> RaGziKie , do u have a live cd 4 ubuntu
<domor> pelo: was binary drive what you said earliter
<Poz> sup
<gnomelook44> ahmad: danny@danny-laptop:~$ /home/danny/Desktop
<gnomelook44> bash: /home/danny/Desktop: is a directory
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$ tar -zxvf compiz-0.4.0.tar.gz
<gnomelook44> tar: compiz-0.4.0.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<gnomelook44> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<gnomelook44> tar: Child returned status 2
<gnomelook44> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Pelo> gunspoja, I don'T beleive there is ,  I knew there was talk and I remember a forum post telling ppl to buy a dicitonnary and a grammar but that,s it
<Poz> i have a scan disk card that want read how do i fix this problem
<Pelo> domor,  yes
<Poz> its and sd card
<RaGzKiE> ahmad: im using 7.04 live cd and try to partition it with gnome. i get this error: http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/7425/screenshot1tg0.png
<mosibfu> anyone knows why the "sonar" screensaver is showing airplanes.. (MIG and F18) i always thought sonar was for under water, and radar was for planes
<Pelo> zetheroo,  not joking but you can try asking in #openoffice.org  and get back to me if I was wrong
<minego> Has anyone here tried elisa?  I did a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10 and installed elisa.  It runs, but rather than text I just see white blocks.
<minego> any idea?
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , write ls  and chek if u have saved compiz there
<Nalid> i'm getting an error when running hcitool info xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx. it says that it can't create a connection and that the operation isn't permitted. any ideas?
<gavintlgold> I'm going to ask here again... I compiled libx11, then ran make uninstall, and installed the normal libx11 from the ubuntu repos. Now, whenever I want to compile something, it says "x11 not found" ... any ways to fix?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: nope
<zetheroo> Pelo: of course there is a spell checker in Open Office... I got it working in Feisty real easy... but its not the same it seems in Gutsy
<Pelo> zetheroo,  come to think of it might be the grammar checkler that is not included, I'm getting confused, it's late and I didn,t get my nap
<domor> whats kbuntu
<Nalid> ok i guess i need to run as sudo
<gunspoja> ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<domor> ok
<Pelo> zetheroo,  I see an tool for it in the tool bar,  maybe you need to add the proper dict from the repos
<domor> don't understand im newbie
<rbil> RaGzKiE: from Windoze try running chkdsk, also wouldn't hurt to defrag ntfs first
<gnomelook44> got it
<zetheroo> Pelo: I added the dictionary -- just need to activate it now
<RaGzKiE> rbil: i wanna reduce ntfs partition so i can increase my ubuntu
<Pelo> domor,  the interface you see when you have ubuntu working is called gnome , the icons, the window borders, etc,   kde is another one,  ther are severals
<mosibfu> domor, look on google image search for "KDE"  and "gnome" and chose what u like best, KDE = kubuntu, gnome=uubuntu
<Pelo> zetheroo,  in tool > options maybe ?
<rbil> RaGzKiE: understood, but gparted is having a prob and error you posted is an error on hda1, your ntfs partition
<RaGzKiE> rbil: ok
<RaGzKiE> brb gonna restart
<zetheroo> Pelo: yeah... been there tried a bunch of stuff....
<domor>  pelo: i have my fresh install
<gnomelook44> ahmad: it says its there in ls but then this happened danny@danny-laptop:~$ tar -zxvf compiz-0.5.2.tat.gz
<Pelo> zetheroo, ask in #openoffice.org they can probably tell you
<gnomelook44> tar: compiz-0.5.2.tat.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<gnomelook44> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<gnomelook44> tar: Child returned status 2
<gnomelook44> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Pelo> domor,  congradulations
<domor> pelo: do how do i do this binary thing
<rbil> gnomelook44: spelling error in tar filename
<ricanelite> does Amarok run under gnome?
<mosibfu> <gnomelook44> tar: compiz-0.5.2.tat.g   .. dude.. taR.gz, check your spelling
<Pelo> !ati | domor
<ubotu> domor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schadenfreudist> gnomelook44: you spelled the filenam wrong
<gavintlgold> ricanelite: yes
<gnomelook44> lol
<gavintlgold> ricanelite: but you need the kde libs
<ricanelite> ok
<Pelo> ricanelite, yes
<minego> Had anyone successfully run elisa on ubuntu?
<ricanelite> I have
<Pelo> ricanelite,  add it from the add/remove menu all the  dependencies will get added automaticaly
<gavintlgold> minego: yes
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$ compiz-0.5.2.tar.gz
<gnomelook44> bash: compiz-0.5.2.tar.gz: command not found
<gavintlgold> minego: it's nice
<minego> gavintlgold: Did you have to do anything special to get the fonts to work?
<gavintlgold> minego: no
<Schadenfreudist> has anybody noticed that gutsy is missing many apps that feisty has?
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , .tar.gz    and not  .tat.gz     chek the spelling
<minego> ricanelite: Did you have to do anything special for your fonts?
<ricanelite> no
 * Pelo is becoming an uptime junky , his comp as been on for 23days 21h51:30
<minego> When I start elisa all the text is just white blocks
<ricanelite> just installed it and everything looks fine
<gnomelook44> lahmad: did that
<minego> completely unreadable
<Riyonuk> Can I erase the ubuntu cd that came in the mail?
<Pelo> Riyonuk, no, itS' not a rewritable
<rbil> Pelo: then click on powerdown computer
<gnomelook44> ahmad: danny@danny-laptop:~$ /home/danny/Desktop
<gnomelook44> bash: /home/danny/Desktop: is a directory
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$ compiz-0.5.2.taR.gz
<gnomelook44> bash: compiz-0.5.2.taR.gz: command not found
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$
<Pelo> rbil, why would I do that ? I want to see how long I can stay up
<domor> has anyone install a nvidia binay driver for ubuntu 7.1
<Schadenfreudist> gnomelook44: it is case sensitive.
<rbil> Pelo: didn't want u to turn into a junky
<minego> any idea where I should look for fixing elisa?  I'm fresh out of ideas
<gnomelook44> Schadenfreudist: so what's that mean
<gnomelook44> i have to do sudo?
<rbil> minego: what's elisa?
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , .tar.gz      first r small , second type the tar -xzvf  cmd
<Pelo> gnomelook44, do you have gui running ? select the compiz.....tar.gz on your desktop,  right click, extract here
<domo123> hello
<rbil> gnomelook44: no, you have to use the tar command
<minego> rbil: a media center interface
<domo123> has amnyone installed a binary for ubuntu 7.1
<gnomelook44> sorry guys im new
<blix> why can't I open folders with spaces??
<minego> rbil: apt-cache show elisa
<blix> Im using Unix
<Pelo> rbil,  I'm addicted to so many things, one more won't hurt
<domo123> binayr video driver, i don;t want to instal restricted dirver else i won;t be abe to resart
<rbil> minego: I'm not that interested :-)
<Schadenfreudist> gnomlook44: you have to type out the name exactly how it is named. even the upper and lower cases. (caps)
<domo123> binary video driver
<Pelo> gnomelook44, don't apologise for being new, we've all been there,
<Pelo> domo123,  read the howto properly it will tell you how to get the drive rfor your card
<gnomelook44> ahmad: now what
<gnomelook44> ahmad: workd
<Schadenfreudist> gnomelook44: no sudo needed to unpack a compressed file.
<domo123> wheres the how to
<Pelo> !ati | domo123
<ubotu> domo123: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , good
<domo123> peloe: it doesn;t have an explination for ubuntu 7.1
<gnomelook44> ahmad: thats it
<Pelo> domo123,  this is the 5 time I have had ubotu  give you that link
<rbil> Schadenfreudist: depends who owns that compressed file :-)
<gnomelook44> ls
<aciddrop> whats a good deb installer
<domo123> pelo: sorry
<Pelo> domo123,  same as 7.04 don't worry about it
<ricanelite> when I try to run Amarok it crashes
<Poz> does any one know how to get linux toread sd cards
<Pelo> aciddrop, the one already in gutsy , if you have to ask just use that one
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , after that go back one folder to Desktop , u will see a file having the name of compiz but without  .tar.gz at the end
<Pelo> Poz, check in the forum it's a bit tricky as I understand it
<aciddrop> well i ant usein gutsy
<gnomelook44> ahmad: i see it
<aciddrop> so ill ask
<aciddrop> what is a good program for deb files
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , go to this folder and write ./configure
<Pelo> aciddrop, gdebi
<Schadenfreudist> gnomelook44: are you in xorg? the graphical gui?
<domo123> pelo: there is no binary dirver for my card
<Pelo> domo123,  what is your card ?
<domo123> geforce 8500 gt
<Poz> k
<Pelo> domo123, check your card model in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gnomelook44> ahmad: ./configure inside the folder
<domo123> pelo: i don;t want same driver as in restricted drivers else i will end up having the same blank screen boot problem
<minego> ok, well I give up on elisa.  Night all.
<Pelo> domo123,  don'T panick , at worst you'll have to stay with the vesa dirver you have now
<traiani> can someone help me get accelerated video working?  In my restricted rivers menu the NVIDIA one is marked as enabled and "In use", but when I lspci | grep irect I get: direct rendering: No
<bobgill> Gutsy has suddenly stopped reading my external usb hard drive... won't even show up in DF and it's plugged in and connected just fine. Even rebooted. Any ideas ???
<gnomelook44> Schadenfreudist: Gwen vision
<Jessid> hello... how can i know what is the webcam I have in my laptop? it is embeded
<traiani> bobgill: what do you get when you type dmesg after plugging it in?  there should be some clue there as to its /dev location
<domo123> no in there
<gmw_> bobgill, you might try plugging it into a windows machine and make sure you eject it on windows
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , from the terminal inside the /compiz-0-5......   give the  ./configure cmd
<domo123> CAn somone help me find and install a dirver for my geforce 8500gt
<Pelo> domo123,  patience I'm checking other possibilities
<Schadenfreudist> domo123: i had to remove the "quiet" and "splash" from my grub to get rid of the blank at bootup. also, always save backup your original xorg.config file.
<bobgill> ok I will try it
<Schadenfreudist> domo123: does the manufacture have linux drivers?
<c_plus_plus> does anyone know what option to put in fstab to keep the drive icon from appearing on the computer folder in nautilus?
<gnomelook44> ahmad: errr this is confusing.......
<domo123> schadenfreudist: i install restricted direvr then can;t boot it's happened twice now and i have reinstalled fresh copes bith times
<gnomelook44> ahamd: in terminal whats the command....
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , in which file r u now
<domo123> schadenfreudist: got fresh sopy now
<rbil> c_plus_plus: what drive presents an icon?
<domo123> schadenfreudist: want to install driver so i can actually boot
<Pelo> domo123,  I see a listing in google that says you can use the series 100 drivers for the 8500 gt card
<domo123> schadenfreudist:  can you help me
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , ./configure
<c_plus_plus> i made a etc3 partition on an external, and i mounted it at ~/Music
<domo123> pelo: here do i get that form
<gnomelook44> ahmad: i have the unzipped file called compiz-0.5.2
<bulmer> c_plus_plus-> gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible false
<Poz> you have to do so much just to get one sd card to work
<Pelo> domo123,  still looking , gur right now google default to french for me, I have do digg a little deeper to find you the right one
<c_plus_plus> bulmer: ill try that
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , enter this file from the terminal and  write ./configure
<gnomelook44> ahmad: compiz-0.5.2 ./configure
<Schadenfreudist> domo123: i had to fight with my radeon, but amd had linux drivers.
<domo123> pelo: why can;t they just fix the one in restricted drivers
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , ya
<rbil> bulmer, will that impact hotplugs as well?
<sid> Is it me, or does the wireless NetworkManager in gnome suck, it freezes on me..and it very slow to respond to what I tell it to do
<T1m0thy> Does anyone have a fix or reason why I get white text on a white background with some themes?
<gmw_> Poz, do you have a card reader?
<Pelo> domo123,  cause nvidia is being an ass about propriatary info on their products
<c_plus_plus> bulmer: that removed my icons form my desktop, but not from Places->Computer
<bulmer> rbil->  i dont know, man gconftool-2
<Poz> yeah
<T1m0thy> In Firefox, I mean.
<davenull> use wifiradar instead of the nm package
<gnomelook44> ahmad: ah
<Poz> i have one
<domo123> pelo: what a buch of cunts
<gnomelook44> ahmad: anny@danny-laptop:~$ '/home/danny/Desktop/compiz-0.5.2'
<gnomelook44> bash: /home/danny/Desktop/compiz-0.5.2: is a directory
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$ ./configure
<gnomelook44> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<gnomelook44> danny@danny-laptop:~$
<gnomelook44> .................
<bulmer> c_plus_plus->   i dont know, man gconftool-2
<gmw_> My machine just reads the data when I plug it in. Do you get a message?
<Schadenfreudist> domo123: first make a backup of your xorg.conf file incase something happens, you can hit esc at grub and restore it
<Pelo> domo123,  aree you running the 64 bit version of ubuntu by anychance ?
<davenull> that was for you sid
<domo123> pelo: i dunno
<uplink> its fast
<domo123> schadenfreudist: How do i do that
<BlueEraserTwin> any thougths on x64? (general ones)
<Pelo> domo123, what does the cd say ? i386 or amd64 ?
<domo123> pelo: don't think i am
<gnomelook44> ahmad: dude .......
<T1m0thy> gnomelook44: You have to "cd /Desktop/compiz-0.5.2" before the "./configure"
<domo123> pelo: i downloaded it but file called i386
<rbil> bulmer: man no help with that :-(
<Schadenfreudist> domo123: that may be beyond how i can explain here.
<Pelo> domo123,  ok you donT' have the 64 bit then , let me keep checking
<bulmer> rbil-> mine has a manpage for it
<bobgill> whaddaya know, the drive inside was loose :)
<domo123> pelo:cheers
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , home/danny/Desktop/compiz-0.5.2$ ./configure
<gmw_> Glad you got it going, bobgill.
<rbil> bulmer, yes man page is there, but not complete in terms of parameters for set command
<bobgill> thx :)
<T1m0thy> Does anyone have a fix or reason why I get white text on a white background in Firefox with some themes?
<bulmer> rbil-> come on, i didnt write the manpages..you must do whatever it takes to find the info
<ganjistus> because there is some white powder left on the screen
<rbil> bulmer: hehe
<Jangari> is there a difference between desktop and 'alternate' versions of ubuntu?
<c_plus_plus> rbil: do you have any ideas? i just want to keep the mount at ~/Music from appearing at Places->Computer
<rbil> bulmer: just letting u know
<Pelo> domo123, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html
<bulmer> rbil-> actually between you and  I, i have not read any man pages in-depth
<rbil> bulmer: shame on you
<Schadenfreudist> c_plus_plus: in fstab, use the noauto, like your cdrom has.
<Jangari> T1m0thy, do you mean inside a page while browsing? is it coming up as minimal html?
<bulmer> hehe
<gnomelook44> ahmad: its not working........
 * Pelo takes away bulmer 's 1337 rating 
<domo123> pelo: is that what i should install
<c_plus_plus> Schadenfreudist: ill try that... one sec
<domo123> pelo; what is the drier in restricted drivers then?
<Pelo> domo123,  as far as I can tell yes
<gnomelook44> ahmad: omg
<ahmad> gnomelook44 , u r typing somethig wrong
<Pelo> domo123,  something else
<davenull> desktop is livecd, alternate is text install
<Schadenfreudist> c_plus_plus: ya won't know till after a restart. but actually, that may not help, either.
<gnomelook44> no look this is what im entering : home/danny/Desktop/compiz-0.5.2$ ./configure
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  are you trying to isntall the latest compiz ? why do you not jsut use the one supplied in gutsy ?
<T1m0thy> Jangari: Well, it was just on certain black text, it would be white. It's fixed now though.. just certain themes work and certain others don't.
<gnomelook44> Pelo: im using feisty
<c_plus_plus> Schadenfreudist: ill just "mount -a"
<rbil> Schadenfreudist: reread fstab do ... sudo mount -a
<gnomelook44> Pelo: and i want better effects
<Jangari> davenull, ta.
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  open a terminal ,   type cd and the drag drop the compiz... folder from the desktop to the therminal, it will complete the command line, type enter
<rbil> supper calls
<Pelo> gnomelook44, did anyone tell you to install build essential ?
<Pelo> rbil,  tell it we are busy , and call back later
<davenull> np jangari
<gnomelook44> Pelo: what is! what did microsoft do to my mind
<Schadenfreudist> c_plus_plus: don't think editing fstab will affect seeing the drive. i have no floppy, but it's listed, cuz it's turned on in my bios.
<Jangari> i might try installing on my work laptop, provided i have the go-ahead from my boss
<domo123> pelo: how do i install that
<gnomelook44> Pelo: im not running of a cd
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  turned it to mush
<c_plus_plus> Schadenfreudist: ya... that didn't help any...
<Jangari> how's ubuntu handle large server activity
<Jangari> ?
<gnomelook44> Pelo: i installed it!
<Pelo> domo123,  the instructions are all laid out in the link I gave you , read , read read
<gnomelook44> Pelo: ....... im so confused
<Schadenfreudist> c_plus_plus: sec
<Pelo> gnomelook44,   type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomelook44> Pelo: i have to put in  a cd!
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  no
<gnomelook44> Pelo: Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<gnomelook44>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<gnomelook44> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Pelo> gnomelook44, j gnome that's because your install cd is listed as a repos,  put the cd in and type enter after it has mounted
<domo123> how do you Change Directory to desktop
<domo123> in terminal
<Pelo> domo123,   cd Desktop , remember that linux is case sensitive
<gnomelook44> cool
<gnomelook44> Pelo: cool
<davenull> you type "cd Desktop" capitol D
<Schadenfreudist> c_plus_plus: you can search your entire hard drive for instances of the device and go from there.  lol
<Jangari> captial*
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  let me know when build-essential is finished installing
<gnomelook44> Pelo: its reading it as a blank.........
<gnomelook44> Pelo: omg!
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  lovely
<davenull> good catch Jangari, english fails me
<gnomelook44> Pelo: ahhhhhh
<c_plus_plus> Schadenfreudist: lol... I think Ill try to find some other way.
<Jangari> meh, spelling is mere convention
<Pelo> gnomelook44, close everything on your desktop execpt the chat will do this from scratch
<Pelo> Jangari, but an important one
<Jangari> important due only to social conditioning
<Schadenfreudist> c_plus_plus: just a grep command and wait. but i don't know grep very well.
<gnomelook44> Pelo: ok
<T1m0thy> Any ideas as to why XChat is stuck full-screen?
<davenull> true enough, as long as i know what i said :P)
<Pelo> Jangari, no , language is a precision tool, spelling makes sure you get understood
<c_plus_plus> Schadenfreudist: im doing some searchin on the ubuntu forum
<Jangari> can you see its title bar, T1m0thy?
<gnomelook44> Pelo: once you install ubuntu on to a computer with the disk does it format it?
<domo123> pelo: i try to install it in terminal off desktop said 'installer must be run at root'
<T1m0thy> Jangari: Nope.. :/
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  goto menu > sytem> admin> software sources,  on the first tab there is a box at the bottom of thedialog , with your install cd listd,  uncheck it , and click ok
<Jangari> Pelo, plenty of languages and speakers/writers get by now, and got by in the past without hard-and-fast spelling rules
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  no it doesn't format the cd ,
<ebuth> I've installed apache2 and php5, but my php code embedded in html is not getting processed.
<Jangari> english spelling wasn't standardised until a hundred and fifty years ago
<davenull> use the install icon on the live cd, it will resize ntfs partitions ( i asume you are dual booting)
<CoasterMaster> Is it possible to use the new iPod nanos under Ubuntu?
<domo123> pelo: i try to install it in terminal off desktop said 'installer must be run at root'
<Pelo> domo123,  type sudo before the rest of the command
<gnomelook44> Pelo: ok........
<Jangari> run rockbox on it, CoasterMaster
<Jangari> then you're set
<gnomelook44> Pelo: windows made me retarded
<Pelo> gnomelook44, you probabaly put in the wrong cd,  if you didn,t bother writing on it what it wasz
<CoasterMaster> Jangari, rockbox doesn't work on the new nanos :)
<Jangari> bullshit!
<Jangari> that's nonsense, really?
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  stop saying that , did you uncheck the install cd from the software sources dialog ?
<gnomelook44> Pelo: it said ubuntu 7.10  i wrote on it
<davenull> rockbox doesnt run on anything newer than 5.5g video ipods
<gnomelook44> Pelo: yes
<Jangari> bogus!
<Jangari> how?
<pocketprotector> im installing ubuntu on my laptop with like 192mb memory, is there a way to just install it without having to load the gui in the memory?
<Pelo> gnomelook44, open a terminal, type sudo apt-get update
<domo123> pelo: now i can;t even open the file
<paynito> is there a list of all the apps in ubuntu studio, so i can just install some of the cool ones without formating my gutsy box?
<Jangari> lucky i have a 5.5g vid
<Pelo> domo123,  check the spelling
<Jangari> pocketprotector, text based install?
<davenull> the firmware is stored in seperate NAND flash thats hidden my the hal
<gnomelook44> Pelo: done
<pocketprotector> yeah how do i edit the boot line for that?
<Pelo> domo123,  try  sudo chmod 777 filename (where you change filename for the actual name of the file) then try your comman dagain
<Pelo> gnomelook44, type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Nikste1> Anyone know why my machine totally freezes if rezise or start an application that starts maximized? it happens for no apparent reason, didn't install anything, or change any confs, and it just started doing it today
<Jangari> i thought the livecd's install button had a 'text based' option...
<gnomelook44> Pelo:........ installing
<Pelo> pocketprotector,  from the alternate install cd or from the dvd yes, not from the live cd
<gnomelook44> Pelo: finished
<Pelo> gnomelook44,   cd Desktop
<Jangari> there's a dvd version too?
<davenull> they do now,, but its an oem installer thats bugged to hell
<Pelo> Jangari, yes
<domo123> didn't work
<Jangari> oem?
<Jangari> pardon, i need to adequately geekify myself sometimes
<Pelo> davenull, the oem installer is on it but not just that
<gnomelook44> Pelo: where is that>
<domo123> pelo: how do i exit the xserver and erminate all opengl applications
<Pelo> Jangari,  origianl equipemnet manifacture
<davenull> memory might be thinking 7.04, sorry
<paynito> know a good kvm software so i can use my ubuntu keyboard and mouse to control my mac sitting next to it, without using VNC?
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  in the same terminal type  cd Desktop
<Jangari> why would they need a whole dvd? is it fully loaded with heaps of extras?
<Pelo> domo123, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  will top X ,
<ahmad> any help in installing compiz , i am getting a problem with compilation http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45081/
<Jangari> just get a usb switcher, paynito
<gnomelook44> Pelo: bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<MartinJD> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  linux is case sensitive    cd Desktop , not cd desktop
<Jangari> capital D, GnarlyBob
<pocketprotector> ok cool ill check it out
<davenull> the dvd is from what i know, the live cd and the alternate installer on the same disk, but in seperate space
<Jangari> gnomelook44*
<gnomelook44> Pelo: kk
<Jangari> ah, okay, thanks davenull
<Pelo> ahmad, ask in #compiz-fusion
<gnomelook44> Pelo: did that
<ahmad> Pelo , ok thanks
<Pelo> gnomelook44,   cd "name ofthe compizfolder on the desktop"
<davenull> it took me a while to find out the difference, one of those 3 hour google hunts
<davenull> good fun
<Jangari> ha
<davenull> kills time
<gnomelook44> Pelo: ok
<Jangari> put it in wikipedia to save someone else the trouble
<gnomelook44> Pelo: got this so far: danny@danny-laptop:~/Desktop/compiz-0.5.2$
<Schadenfreudist> don't suppose anybody knows how to fix a swap disk that fails to kick on on bootup.
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  type ./configure   this will check that you have all the required dependencies to run compiz
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  when you get an error , do not panick just tell me the error
<tehquickness> I am starting to get super long disk read times.... anyone have any ideas on what might be causing it??
<davenull> you guys are good people, i work at a computer store and i get told not to tell so many people about *nix OSes because we havent sold vista in 2 weeks
<Poz> if any one can get here sd card to work lease let me knwo how you did it
<Pelo> tehquickness, too many apps accessing the hdd at once
<Jangari> your cd drive, tehquickness?
<gnomelook44> Pelo: configure: error: Package requirements (xcomposite
<tehquickness> Him how can I diagnose this problem? When I started witha  fresh install, it would take no time at all to boot, now it takes a long  long time
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  open synpatic,  use the search feature, search for xcomposite,  find it and isntall it  , then go back to the terminal and run ./configure again
<Schadenfreudist> tehquickness: does it take a long time to 'post' or boot ubuntu?
<Pelo> davenull,  my computer store ( the one where I buy) , is actively not selling vista unless asked because they don't want to deal with the mess
<tehquickness> Schadenfreudist: yes
<davenull> have you added any new boottime  services, (samba, ftp server, anything of that sort)
<Schadenfreudist> tehquickness: which one?
<davenull> Pelo, hug the guys that work there for me
<tehquickness> Schadenfreudist: what is 'post' ?
<traiani> I bought two dell optiplex 745's this weekend and when I was configuring them Vista wasn't an option anymore.  :)
<Jangari> 'actively not selling' nice
<Pelo> davenull,  they still don't want to actively support linux tho, mind you they mostly sell game rigs
<Schadenfreudist> tehquickness: power on self test. everything that happens before an OS logo shows up.
<tehquickness> Schadenfreudist: if I watch the text boot, it will pause for a long time while saying "Reading files for boot"
<davenull> thats ok though, step in the right direction
<gnomelook44> !Pastebin | gnomelook44
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  the package you will want is libxcomposite , also insatll the -dev one
<Telstar> Does anyone know where alsaconf is or what to use instead?
<gnomelook44> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45082/
<Pir8> Apart from thinkgeek.com, what other sites have office goodies/gadgets ?
<Pelo> gnomelook44, hold on
<Telstar> alsaconf: command not found
<Jangari> i think i'll have to disconnect from my vpn to download a live cd, otherwise i'll get charged the traffic, see you later folks
<davenull> we have been selling the crap out of those Asus EEE pcs though
<Pelo> Telstar alsamixer
<gnomelook44> Pelo: i installed both packages and still got that error
<Telstar> hmm ok
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  intall libxml as well
<Schadenfreudist> tehquickness: hmmmm....  have you ran fsck lately?
<Telstar> um gee thats a nice mixer but doesnt seem to offer a way to configure alsa ?
<KurtKraut> How can I know how much RAM in bytes (not in %) a process is using ? man ps is not understandable about it.
<Pelo> gnomelook44,  that is what ./configure is for , you will have to run it until you have no more errors,  that will meanyou hve all the dependencies required
<tehquickness> Schadenfreudist: nope, never known about running that
<Pelo> KurtKraut, top ?
<KurtKraut> Pelo, top shows only %... I need the absolute values.
<sn00zer> telstar: once you have your settings save it with $ alsactl store <card#>
<cybrough> anyone install on a Kohjinsha UMPC?
<Pelo> KurtKraut,  man top I think you can have an option for it
<Telstar> thats cool sn00z, but what happened to asla-utils and alsa-modules ??
<Pelo> KurtKraut,  the system monitor wll tell you in mb or kb or the closest one
<Jimmi_jones> I am in the process of installing Gutsy on my laptop. Anyone willing to walk me through getting ndiswrapper working with it?
<eve> hello every1
<KurtKraut> Pelo, I need to do it in a server. With no Gnome :D
<sn00zer> i don't know, never used anything like that
<davenull> you, need a wireless card working?
<Pelo> KurtKraut, try man top , see if you have the option for it , or there is probably a way to know the load for a specific process in there as well
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, you asking me/
<davenull> yup
<Schadenfreudist> tehquickness: try it. hit the esc key when grub says to and choose the second option and run fsck.
<Pelo> !ndiswrapper | Jimmi_jones
<ubotu> Jimmi_jones: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> gnomelook44, are you still around ?
<domor> pelo: when i shutdown the server
<domor> pelo: i couldn;t type the command
<tehquickness> Schadenfreudist: ok I will give that a try. So this might be caused by some bad shutdowns? Any special instructions for reiserfs?
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, yes, I already had Gutsy installed and tried the firmware broadcom 43xx driver, then tried ndiswrapper after the fact, I am now doing a fresh install as I think I had conflicts betweeen the 2
<domor> pelo: how do i just get to the terminal
<Pelo> domor,  not sure about that one,  check those binairy howto instcturions again for more details, I've never had to dothat before
<Pelo> domor,  you can also boot the recovery mode, taht would work to
<davenull> broadcoms have a trick
<domor> jupelo just says shutdown the x server
<Pelo> domor,  I can't help further on this sorry
 * Pelo has to go to bed now if he wants to be fresh and cheerfull for work tomorrow 
<Pelo> gKnight folks
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu 7.10 and my x800 pro, I'm trying to get the fglrx drivers working but I bootup with a black screen. I posted a thread on the ubuntu forums with what i've tried and my xorg.conf if anyones willing? :(
<Lapinux> well, lets try this install again shall we
<meta4ical> goodnight Pelo ;o
<Lapinux> wish me luck ;)
<Pelo> gnomelook44, best of luck , once you have installed all tehdependencies,  run make to create the installer and tthen  sudo make install to install it
<Pelo> g'night all
<Schadenfreudist> tehquickness: no idea.... sorry. my system is running very slow.
<tehquickness> Schadenfreudist: thanks for the lead I will go from here
<Ebiggs> are we allowed to get help on wine here?
<davenull> jimmi, when you get it installed, goto the restricted drivers manager, enable the driver gor the card, it will give an error with a package you need to install
<Lapinux> oh great, no one wished me luck, now im doomed
<CoasterMaster> Ebiggs, check #wine
<CoasterMaster> Unless it's something specific between Wine and Ubuntu
<Schadenfreudist> meta4ical: log in as ro root (the second option if you hit esc when grug says) and edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with nano and remove the "quiet splash" parts from your boot parameters. this will help a bit.
<davenull> apt-get, it will run and download firmware for it, done
<Ebiggs> CoasterMaster: I think its just a wine issue, but maybe not.  I installed steam and no text appears on the log in dialogs.
<CoasterMaster> Ebiggs, yeah, that's a wine issue, the friendly people in #wine can help you out
<tarelerulz> About the only program that work %100 with wine is utorrent
<Ebiggs> Ok, thanks.
<Schadenfreudist> tehquickness: should be fsck -a..... i think.
<jimmacdonald> Has anyone heard of any issues sharing NFS mounts with OSX Leopard?
<davenull> steam work splendily in wine
<CoasterMaster> I've had good luck with TINA (a circuit analyzer/simulator) in wine
<Lapinux> whats an efi boot partition?
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, I will give that a try, but I tried it last night with no joy.
<davenull> what brand lappy?
<drayveal_> Is there anyway you can set a video as the background in the desktop and/or behind the Compiz Cube?
<dmi3on> wich mirc is ubuntu
<drayveal_> this one
<Schadenfreudist> no mine!
<keegan> dmi3on:  konversation , xchat
<tarelerulz>  Have any of you seen that real cool screen saver for the mac. It looks like starfish made of light
<dmi3on> this is in vista :)
<craig> hey guys quick question: just installed ubuntu on my ps3 i'm looking for a repository to download xine-lib from (ppc 64) and dvd decoder software
<dmi3on> its 3 or more i dont6 know wich to use
<keegan> dmi3on:  konversation or xchat . you can use synaptic to down load the packages and use them
<ant-> dmi3on, just use x-chat or something
<dmi3on> ok thnk
<davenull> i use kvirc
<tarelerulz> craing , how is ubuntu working on the ps3? I heard is can't use all the cores
<Shadix> werd
<davenull> kde apps on gnome, lol
<craig> only two cores but its fast enough to decode an xvid
<craig> but i do need xine working first :)
<dmi3on> i have program which is for windows i whant run is on ubuntu i install wine
<dmi3on> i just can instal now programm ?
<fluffman> does anyone in here use an ipod in ubuntu?  I've followed every guide around, but still can't get gtkpod-aac to upload m4v and mp4 videos to my 5.5 gen 80gb iPod
<Schadenfreudist> ubuntu can see my 4 cores on my pc, but only 2 on a console?
<ant-> dmi3on, type 'wine program_installer'
<Jangari> fluffman, have you considered rockbox?
<craig> look man i just bought a ps3, sony only allows for 2 cores to be used for linux
<craig> do you know what repository i should use?
<Schadenfreudist> ahhh...  a sony thing. just wondered.
<fluffman> Jangari: I haven't heard of it...do you like it?
<CyberCod> can anyone tell me if there is a graphical replacement for "make"?  My brain hurts from trying to understand the process
<Jangari> i do
<fluffman> great I'll give it a shot.  is it in the repos?
<davenull> doom on ipod!!!
<ebuth> Anyone familiar with getting apache and php to work?
<davenull> google rockbox
<Jangari> it replaces the retail OS on the ipod, changes the whole file structure, so you can put files on your ipod as an external hard disk and they will be playable
<macd> ebuth, you may have to 'sudo a2enmod php5'
<keegan> any one here use a huwaie modem to connect to the net ?
<Shadix> hey can someone help me with a Blackberry on linux?
<Jangari> wouldn't be in the repos,
<dmi3on> ant-: wine is /usr/bin/wine program_n.... not found
<domor> can somone help me
<fluffman> ok thanks Jangari
<Telstar> Why does Gnome not see my sound card (admin > sound) but #:alsamixer *seems* to work ?
<fluffman> :D
<Jimmi_jones> domor, with what?
<Op3r> anyone tried connecting a nokia phone on ubuntu?
<Schadenfreudist> craig: see if i can't find out
<davenull> domor, with what?
<Jangari> you just load the .exe onto the ipod and use a command line installer, should be fine, their instructions are great
<Jangari> there's also the #rockbox room on this server
<ebuth> macd: It's already enabled.
<ebuth> macd: I have no clue why my inline php isn't getting processed
<macd> ebuth, is your browser trying to download the php? or just displaying it as text?
<ant-> dmi3on, replace "program_installer" with the name of the actual program installer
<domor> im tyring to install a driver to do so i have to be exit the xserver and any OpenGL applications, then i have to hange to the directory containing the downloaded file, and as the root user run the executable
<ebuth> macd: nothing comes up.
<davenull> what driver?
<keegan> Jangari:  what feature for an ipod  are you talking about
<dmi3on> ant- : ok :))
<ebuth> macd: I can see the php code in the html source
<domor> Nvidia
<Jangari> rockbox, keegan
<dmi3on> ant- : thnks
<macd> ebuth, grep for php in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and httpd.conf and post the results to a pastebin
<domor> Nvidia graphics card
<keegan> Jangari:  it sounded intresting what does it go
<keegan> go=do
<davenull> are you on an 8 series card?
<domor> nope
<ant-> dmi3on, to use a windows program always type 'wine' in front of it
<Jangari> also, fluffman, it's easily removable, it doesn't replace the retail OS, just runs prior to it. you can even hot-swap between OSs
<domor> geforece 8500 gt
<domor> is that 8 series
<macd> ebuth, also what happens when you make a file test.php with phpinfo() in it? does it display anything?
<davenull> yes, it is
<domor> davenull.hange to the directory containing the downloaded file, and as the root user run the executable:
<keegan> Jangari:  on an ipod ?
<Jangari> ant, is that all? you don't have to load a whole virtual windows system?
<Hawk_> Can anyone help me with beryl, I just recently switched from Windows to Ubuntu
<ebuth> macd: the grep came up with no results. i haven't tried phpinfo()
<davenull> go to the nvidia website, the have perfect 5 step instructions
<Jangari> yes keegan
<fluffman> Jangari: oh that's awesome...i was worried about it killing my ipod :/
<Jangari> no, but i warn you, it's a bit buggy,
<domor> where
<keegan> Jangari:  cool thanks ill look it up
<Jangari> i had to remove it for some reason or other,
<Jangari> easy remove
<keegan> Jangari:  what if i want my old ipod software back then whats the procedure
<pwnguin> anyone know what line i need in sources.list to get this? --> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opera/
<davenull> search google for nvidia linux drivers, goto the nvidia website result
<meta4ical> Schadenfreudist: sorry i was afk for a bit, but what do you mean by a "bit"?
<CyberCod> can anyone tell me if there is a graphical replacement for "make"?
<Hawk_> How do I compile an installer for beryl ?
<keegan> Jangari:  i guess that answered my question . i thought it delets the ipod os
<Shadix> which Barry package should I down load....I have an AMD 3500+ and the 64bit ubuntu http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=153722&package_id=170564&release_id=546292
<sn00zer> Hawk_ beryl is old, use the new compiz
<dmi3on> ant- : its msi file, wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\....... bad exe format for
<Jangari> ah, the instructions tell you, but when you download, it includes a command line program that you run, and type -u (on windows, that is) for uninstall, and when you unplug the ipod it'll load the normal OS as per usual
<domor> How do you run at root
<domor> what is root
<Jangari> and i think there's a function in rockbox to restart as retailOS
<Jangari> domor, cd /
<curry1973> noob needs help
<davenull> Jangari, if you hold left on the ipod when you reset it, it goes to the apple os
<keegan> Jangari:  thanks
<Shadix> is there ant other good ubuntu chans?
<curry1973> can
<Jangari> yes, thanks Dave123
<macd> ebuth, also check in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf and php5.load are both present, and the conf file has nothing commented out, also in apache2.conf add index.php to your DirectoryIndex directive
<Jangari> davenull grr
<domor> ica n;t install driver says "run at root"
<curry1973> cant get the applications menu to show applications
<Jangari> the rockbox page (rockbox.org i think) has plenty of help guides and so on,
<mosibfu> domor: SUDO
<davenull> domor, put 'sudu' , no quotes in front of it
<squish102_> is there a way that i can share my folders for a certain user and make it writable?
<dmi3on> can any one tell me how to install msi file with wine ?
<CyberCod> squish102_: windows machine or Linux?
<Shadix> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<CyberCod> that you're sharing with
<squish102_> from a windows machine to a ubuntu 7.10
<curry1973> hello?
<Shadix> !ubuntu chans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu chans - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mosibfu> curry1973: just ask
<CyberCod> squish102_: you want to share with samba, but for write access you'll need to configure it
<Shadix> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<curry1973> hello...I have an issue where my applications menu does not display apps.
<Shadix> grrr
<curry1973> nothing
<bruenig> !fishing | Shadix
<ubotu> Shadix: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<domor> did 'sudo' now says "hange to the directory containing the downloaded file, and as the root user run the executable:
<domor> "
<CyberCod> I have a howto page I can get for you, but I gotta dig it up, just hang on a moment
<curry1973> i click on it and there is nothing
<dmi3on> can any one tell me how to install msi file with wine ?
<domor> sorry didy say that
<shockwaver> Is there a good calendar server program for linux? Like if I want to sync calendars across multiple devices/locations?
<Shadix> heh
<curry1973> places and system show their items.
<bruenig> !repeat | dmi3on
<ubotu> dmi3on: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<domor> How do i run a driver when no in xserver
<CyberCod> if you don't mind waiting while I look
<squish102_> ahh ok CyberCod, i was trying the one in the menus but it was not working
<davenull> msi files might not work if they are too new
<domor> how can i exit xsrerv but still be in the terminal
<don_pucci> man..i screwed up my wireless connection :(
<Jangari> shockwaver, thunderbird mail, lightning calendar (extension) with google calendar two-way extension,
<don_pucci> i tried to insstall ipw2200
<Jangari> works brilliantly
<CyberMad> i try install ubuntu-server 7.10, actually this is my 1st time install the server edition. Installation is finish, does the startup is stop on * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK] ??  but i can open other shell by hit ALT + F2
<CyberMad> please CMIIW
<sethk> domor, you can change the init level
<fenn> Question: I am trying to figure out if I can use a redhat 8.0 Wireless LAN driver with Feisty
<domor> sethk: ?
<curry1973> mosibfu: hello...I have an issue where my applications menu does not display apps.
<fenn> Hi Carbito
<sethk> CyberMad, sounds like something in rc.local is hanging
<mosibfu> curry1973: im not that good with gnome menu's, if some1 would know, they'd answer by now
<fenn> Hello AfterDeath
<shockwaver> Jangari: Thanks, I'll check it out
<curry1973> sad.
<CyberCod> using the menu driven way, it should let you access the files, but not write to the ubuntu machine
<AfterDeath> hi fenn
<ant-> dmi3on,
<domor> How can i just get to the command
<curry1973> thanks!
<domor> no xserver running
<sethk> domor, to run a terminal and not start the X server, you can use a lower init level, as in:   telinit 1
<helfrez> has anyone here by any chance taken a lpi-3 course?
<curry1973> i wil see what i can find
<squish102_> CyberCod: thanks, i'll google around
<helfrez> test rather
<domor> sethk how do i do that
<davenull> curry1973, right click on the menu, it'll open the menu config
<fenn> Hello HymnToLife
<ebuth> macd: should the DirectoryIndex directive exist by default?
<CyberCod> squish   it'll just be a moment, got lots of stuff bookmarked
<don_pucci> anyone here have a ibm thinkpad
<macd> ebuth, yes it should
<squish102_> thanks CyberCod
<sethk> domor, control-alt-f1 to get to a terminal, log in as root, run the command       telinit 1    (or, logged in normally,   sudo telinit 1)
<HymnToLife> hi fenn
<macd> ebuth, something like: DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<ebuth> macd: strange, it isn't there
<CyberMad> damn.. this is my 1st installation of ubuntu-server
<ant-> dmi3on. goto appdb.winehq.com and search for msi
<CyberMad> why rc.local is hanging???
<CyberMad> :(
<macd> ebuth, in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf right?
<fenn> don_pucci - ibm thinkpads uaually work well with Linux
<ebuth> macd: yes sir
<CyberMad> i install standard server system with: SAMBA + LAMP + OpenSSH
<macd> ebuth, couldn't hurt to add it, and restart apache2
<fenn> any lancard experts here?
<CyberMad> how to fix if the /etc/rc.local hanging?
<ebuth> macd: my thoughts exactly
<domor> sethk is there anyway i can boot back into xserver fromcommand
<CyberCod> squish102_:   there you go  that should do it    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=howto+samba
<ebuth> macd: hey, so if phpinfo() works, then my php is working?
<sethk> domor, yes, you can reverse the same process, and run:       telinit 3
<sn00zer> domor: startx
<domor> sethk, wihtout having to resatr my whole computer
<fenn> ebuth - yup
<Jangari> shockwaver, it relies on google calendar though, you have to set one up online, then thunderbird with the necessary extensions will allow you to read and write to the google calendars, when normally you can only read them
<macd> CyberCod, goto a new terminal <crtl>+<alt>+<f#>  and go look at /etc/rc.local
<macd> ebuth, that is correct
<sethk> domor, there are several ways; you rarely have to restart any *nix
<squish102_> thanks CyberCod
<Jangari> i don't know if there are other better online calendar providors
<Shadix> which Barry package should I down load....I have an AMD 3500+ and the 64bit ubuntu http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=153722&package_id=170564&release_id=546292
<Jangari> but probably, to be honest
<CyberCod> macd, huh?
<ebuth> macd: why the heck is that working, but my inline php isn't? (e.g. echo 'hello';)
<CyberMad> macd just a second
<AlanBShepard70> Does ubuntu have an easy way to get a list of all the files on a cd and save the list of file names and paths?
<macd> ebuth, I assume you have <php? blah blah ?>
<macd> the corerct tags?
<usr13> AlanBShepard70: ls
<ebuth> macd: yep
<HymnToLife> AlanBShepard70, ls -lr /mnt/cdrom
<fenn> can ubuntu use redhad NIC drivers?
<sethk> AlanBShepard70, you can get the listing of a tree and all subtrees with:      find /cdrom      assuming it's on /cdrom
<CyberCod> AlanBShepard70: probably something like     ls /media/cdrom > output.txt
<davenull> fenn, most likely not
<HymnToLife> fenn, yes and no
<macd> fenn, linux device drivers are typically all kernel modules, so as long as they are for the same kernel, sure.
<sethk> AlanBShepard70, ls (by itself, with a recursive flag) only lists the current directory
<ebuth> macd: http://rafb.net/p/CHge7D70.html
<CyberMad> macd there are some lines.. but there is # (commented), and there is   exit 0   (not commented)
<HymnToLife> yes if you recompile them agains your Ubuntu kernel (if the kernel version is compatible
<HymnToLife> no otherwise
<usr13> AlanBShepard70: See:  man ls
<macd> CyberCod, gotcha, by chance if you just hit enter on your console that it boots to, does a login prompt appear?
<CyberMad> the commented lines:  #!/bin/sh -e   # rc.local
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, I now have a completely fresh install of Gutsy, what's next?
<AlanBShepard70> OK thanks guys Ill try it out
<bruenig> #!/bin/sh -e is not commented, tis the shebang
<Shadix> I can't believe that RIM hasn't a Linux package
<RandomUsr> anyone know where to find a hosts list in gutsy?
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, good speed
<fenn> macd - makers web site said REDHAT 8.0 - I guess I could poke around google for kernel version
<CyberMad> macd lol! that works.. i just hit enter
<josiahw> anybody messed around with the AppleTV yet?
<macd> ebuth, yeah looks fine, what if you do a all php page and call it index.php ? does php work then?
<CyberMad> macd thanks
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, it's a decent little laptop, core duo with a gig of ddr2
<macd> CyberCod, your not the first one, don't feel bad ;)
<usr13> RandomUsr: What do you mean?
<macd> fenn, better yet, what are you needing a driver for?
<CyberCod> macd: please type CyberM before hitting tab  ;)
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, I have a icon in the notification area saying that restricted drivers are available, should I go with that?
<macd> I didnt even know yall were different ;) sorry
<CyberCod> you're confusing the heck outta me
<RandomUsr> usr13 I´m looking for a dns mapping file
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, yes, that is good
<fenn> macd: Xterasys XN-2411B
<CyberCod> lol
<josiahw> I am trying to either mount a .dmg file or convert it to a .iso. Can anybody help me out with this?
<Shadix> I need to back up my Berry soon I'm getting apranoid
<RandomUsr> usr13, kinda like the lmhosts in windows
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, updates first though, right?
<davenull> shouldnt matter too much
<arch3angel> where can one find a list of the applications that start up on boot and where to add an application to that startup list
<CyberCod> anyone know a gui for "make"?
<nrencoret> hi
<ebuth> macd: strange, a .php file works fine
<macd> fenn, supposedly that card works out of the box on Gutsy.
<nrencoret> I have a problem with my notebook not coming out of suspend with gutsy
<fenn> macd: Wireless LAN CardBus PC Card from Xterasys (modle XN-2411b)
<usr13> RandomUsr: You are running dhcpd?  And you want to see what other computers are connceted to your LAN? Is that correct?
<macd> ebuth, somethings up with inline php then, thats really odd to me
<arch3angel> i am trying to remove google desktop from the startup and add kwikdisk
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, click on the driver check box in restricted manager first
<Drake> I have an issue running a game using wine....
<fenn> Macd: Thx... I might have to burn a new ISO (where did you look that up?)
<buttercups> arch3angel, System>Preferences>Sessions
<macd> Dragnslcr, you can try here, but I think it better in #wine
<josiahw> Drake: Whats the issue?
<arch3angel> thx brb
<macd> fenn, there are some forums posts with people saying it worked for them
<RandomUsr> usr13, no i´m using a router for dhcp but I don´t have a dns server to map beyound the router
<demon_spork> I just lost an NTFS partition by accidentaly corrupting the partition table.  What can I use to restore the original partitioning???
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, enable firmware?   I have done all this before, but didn't have any luck so I am asking all kinds of questions this time
<Drake> i get an error saying a security module can not be activated....
<Jangari> what does the switch -r do on ls command?
<RandomUsr> usr13 I have a couple switches and need to map host names manually
<CyberCod> well, I guess there is no easy shortcut to using "make"  :(   guess I'll just have to study some more
<Jangari> recursive?\
<Drake> the game is neverwinter nights
<CyberMad> macd how do i install the x window (like gnome), looks like by default ubuntu-server not install it..
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, did an error pop up?
<amidaniel> demon_spork: There's a utility called ntfsfix or ntfsrestore or the like; I forget exactly what it's called. Try google
<fenn> macd: v cool - I could try and reinstall from CD - for some reason I thought it would be easier with OS installed
<usr13> RandomUsr: Well, not sure what you are trying to do, but if you had dhcpd running, I think you could do: cat /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-eth0.info
<shadowh511> i'm having trouble with gusty ans synaptic
<shadowh511> and
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, nope, it says it is downloading the package files
<CyberCod> demon_spork: what happened exactly?
<shockwaver> Jangari: The ls -r switch is 'reverse'.. it reverse the order that the files are listed. -R is recursive
<bryan_w> demon_spork: if all else fails, fdisk
<Jangari> ah, thanks
<macd> CyberMad, 'sudo apt-get install gdm' or use the ubuntu-desktop meta package
<usr13> RandomUsr: You could do a broadcast ping.
<nrencoret> hi I have a problem with my notebook not coming out of suspend with gutsy when i turn it back on i only get a blank screen
<Jangari> so ls -lR will return a full file tree
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, claims "successfully applied all changes."
<shockwaver> Jangari: ls --help is a good thing to check out
<RandomUsr> usr13 would that map the hosts then?
<josiahw> Drake: did you follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113259
<shockwaver> Jangari: It will return the recursive in list form, yes
<usr13> RandomUsr: e.g.   ping -b 192.168.1.0
<Jangari> yeah, i'm on a windows machine atm
<buttercups> nrencoret, ati card?
<nrencoret> nope nvidia...
<usr13> RandomUsr: I don't know what "map the hosts" is.
<macd> CyberCod, if you intend to use it as a desktop also, you should install ubuntu-desktop, if you just want to manage it via a desktop then install just gnome
<demon_spork> CyberCod, I used the windows recovery console and I tried to rewrite the MBR to ...\Partition1, which was my ubuntu partition
<Jangari> why bother reversing the list?
<macd> CyberMad, *
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, try running sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter as root from terminal
<RandomUsr> usr13, do you know what dns is?
<CyberMad> macd what's that? only *
<usr13> RandomUsr: Yes
<CyberMad> hehe
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, o.k. when I close that box I get a "specify firmware location" box
<shockwaver> I'm sure there is a use for it. but -R for recursive is pretty standard for switching .. rm -R, etc
<usr13> RandomUsr: what does DNS have to do with hosts?
<RandomUsr> usr13, how do I accomplish that without a dns server?
<nrencoret> buttercups: nope, nvidia, its and Alienware m5500 or Uniwill model P53IN
<shadowh511> !HELP!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CyberCod> demon_spork, could be that you just screwed up grub
<xracer_> hello i have just installed Ubuntu and i cant change the res above 800x600 with an Nvidia card
<shadowh511> please help me w/t synaptic
<theron_> need help with resolution, ATI 9200 card gutsy
<xracer_> can somebody hep please
<macd> xracer_, did you enable the nvidia restricted driver yet?
<domor> how do i "exit the X server and terminate all OpenGL applications"
<xracer_> yesi did
<Cpudan80> xracer_: Enable the drivers
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, it should have an option to download it
<demon_spork> CyberCod, no, the windows partition is unaccessible
<CarlFK> how do I blow away my keyring, cuz after I reinstalled my keyring pw doesn't work
<usr13> RandomUsr:  Not sure what you are trying to do.  If you could explain a little better....
<Cpudan80> xracer_: Did you restart X after you did it?
<domor> how do i "exit the X server and terminate all OpenGL applications"
<xracer_> yes
<Cpudan80> domor: CTRL+ALT+BCKSPC
<CarlFK> I only had one or 2 pw's on it, so dont care about them.  just need to be able to add to it
<RandomUsr> usr13, I want to reach nodes by their host name and NOT by their IP address
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, it does, just asking about everything like I said. BTW, firmware cutter 006 with a lot of other feedback below it in the cli
<CyberCod> demon_spork: a couple disks might make it workable for you... try the Ultimate Boot CD, or the gparted live disk
<CyberCod> they're both small iso's
<excalibas> hello, can someone help me to setup my s-video out, i have an ati igp 240m, or just point me to somewere usefull please
<usr13> RandomUsr: Oh I see.
<Telstar> Hmmm, my sound card seems to be installed but it only makes White Noise !
<domor> ust retarted
<usr13> You can enter them in the hosts file.
<Drake> on the how to it doesnt say what to add http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113259   (step 1
<domor> restarted it
<excalibas> thats 340m
<RandomUsr> usr13, but where is that?
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, downloaded, now what?
<kaiijez> so yeah.. can anybody help me out with opening a .rar folder? or how to get a software to burn a cd onto linux?
<usr13> Same way it is with MS windows
<usr13> RandomUsr: /etc/hosts
<domor> how do i "exit the X server and terminate all OpenGL applications" so i can type a command to install a driver
<demon_spork> CyberCod, I need to recover the ntfs partition itself, it is still listed as a partition in gparted but is unkown type and is unaccessible
<RandomUsr> usr13, thanks , im gonna look
<usr13> RandomUsr: For each machine that you want to access them from.
<macd> domor, by pressing crtl+alt+backspace you already did.
<domor> macd that just restarted it
<theron_> help me
<domor> i want to be ale to type commands
<macd> domor, then open a console.
<shadowh511> open terminal
<domor> macd: how?
<shockwaver> kaiijez: from the command line, you need to install unrar (sudo apt-get install unrar should do it), then you can just 'unrar filename.rar'. Also, once you install unrar, I believe the archive manager can handle them if you double click the file in a file browser
<fenn> domor: you can switch to text mode then kill the X server
<RandomUsr> usr13, host.conf?
<macd> domor, Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<kjp2> is there a way to find a list of standard install ubuntu packages ?
<jcg> I have Dual Monitors set up with Xinerama and everything works except that Compiz is disabled and I can't turn it back on.
<domor> macd: now what
<Shadix> how do i login as root?
<CyberCod> demon_spork: kk.... then chances are you need to manually edit the partition table and change the entry for that to the number that corresponds with ntfs...  this happened to me once before, but I ended up fixing it with a utility that came with Partition Magic in windows... I don't know how to fix it via Linux, sorry
<CoasterMaster> Shadix, you don't
<domor> fenn: how
<demon_spork> jcg, what graphics card do you have
<usr13> RandomUsr: Just make an entry like:  192.168.1.5   linux.pinappe.hp
<usr13> RandomUsr: /etc/hosts
<Jangari> can compiz handle multiple vertical workspaces?
<CoasterMaster> Shadix, if you want to run commands as root, use sudo
<Peddy> Shadix: Boot into safe mode and login as root, and then type init 3
<Peddy> Shadix: Not recommended though
<usr13> RandomUsr: Just make an entry like:  192.168.1.5   linux.pinappe.hp   linux
<Jangari> 6 workspaces rendered all over a cube would be very cool
<demon_spork> CyberCod, it has happened to me before, but I can't remember the utility I used in linux to fix it
<theron_> :-<
<CyberCod> demon_spork: the linux command "dd" may hold the answer for you, but its really really dangerous to use
<RandomUsr> usr13 there are four host.* files
<theron_> need help with resolution, ATI 9200 card gutsy
<Shadix> well i'm trying to ass something to my Source.list file and i can't save since it's owned y root
<macd> domor, logout, select session, choose text only then you can login to a terminal.
<Jimmi_jones> davenull?
<excalibas> Hello, can someone help me to setup my s-video out? I have an ati igp 340m, or just point me to somewhere useful please
<usr13> RandomUsr: Should be only one.
<usr13> RandomUsr: /etc/hosts
<kjp2> what is the default ubuntu package install list
<kjp2> ?
<usr13> RandomUsr: vim /etc/hosts
<domor> ok how do i log into a terminal when in tet mode
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, that should do it, click on the network icon in the sys tray
<jcg> demon_spork, Nvidia GeForce Go 6100
<fenn> domor: ALT-F1
<macd> domor, it will present you with a login prompt, if not your already logged in
<demon_spork> jcg, have you considered using nvidia twinview rather than xinerama?
<domor> ok
<CyberCod> later people... gotta sleep
<RandomUsr> usr13 I think I figured out that part
<nrencoret> hi, I have problems with my notebook coming out of suspend, the screen simply doesn't start so i have no indication of what is going on
<Peddy> Anybody having trouble with Pidgin in Gutsy?
<RandomUsr> usr13, what´s the hosts.conf file?
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, I do that, but there is nothing under Wireless networks. Is my entire problem that I don't know how to connect to my open ap?
<Shadix> CoasterMaster: do you know anything about installing Barry?
<fenn> macd, you are way ahead of me.
<Jangari> what sort of trouble, Peddy?
<jcg> demon_spork, Does it do the same thing a Xinerama?
<macd> Peddy, sometimes I notice it hogs cpu and seems to be locked up
<Drake> what APT line do you have to add for neverwinter nights Diamond?
<demon_spork> jcg, yes
<fenn> domor, listen to macd
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, restart it
<Peddy> nrencoret: Check that the BIOS suspend is set to S3
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, the machine?
<usr13> RandomUsr: host.conf - resolver configuration file
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, yup
<demon_spork> jcg, press alt+f2 and type "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<shadowh511> synaptic is working improperly
<Peddy> Jangari: Can't send IMs, no send button
<domor> how do i selectr text mode after loggin out
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, letting it pull the updates right now, will be about another 10 minutes
<nrencoret> hmmm should be but I'll check...brb
<Jangari> hmm
<excalibas> Hello, can someone help me to setup my s-video out? I have an ati igp 340m, or just point me to somewhere useful please
<jpastore> does anyone know what is actually executing when you tap the power button on a laptop to bring up the dialog to choose shutdown, restart etc...I'm getting a policy timeout error when I tap that button and also when I close and reopen the laptop. I think it's a permissions issue but I don't know what needs to change or what to change it to
<jcg> demon_spork, ok
<Jangari> which protocol?
<Peddy> Jangari: MSN and Google Talk
<macd> domor, man for the 3rd time, write it down or something, click on session then select text.
<usr13> RandomUsr: See:  man host.conf
<Peddy> Jangari: I have purged and reinstalled several times
<domor> do you hafter logout of your user though
<Jangari> no, which protocol are you using within pidgin/.
<usr13> RandomUsr: ... for more info..
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, kk , let me know when you are down and up again
<Peddy> Jangari: The problem is not with the protocols
<Peddy> Jangari: what do you mean
<Jangari> msn, aim, icq, jabber
<domor> macd: do you have to like logout of your user
<Peddy> Jangari: MSN and Jabber
<Peddy> I said before
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, if thats a no go, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<Jangari> oh, sorry, missed it
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, impatient, cancelled the updates, it can do those while I am asleep
<macd> domor, logout, then at the login screen, click session, select text, then login.
<Peddy> Jangari: I gtg, :( cya
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, coming back up now.
<domor> ok
<RandomUsr> usr13, that´s a lot more control than I was looking for but nice to know it exists
<Drake> does anyone know if Gutsy I386 is linux x86 or linux x86_64?
<kev51773> Hi all, Ive just done a fresh install of Gutsy on my Acer Aspire 7720 (965 X3100) and the brightness is really low, any tips?
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, good man, damn the updates
<Shadix> ok I'm not having a good time with this "Barry" how the hell do you install a program on Ubuntu
<shadowh511> i8 need help with synaptic, it won't install updates
<usr13> RandomUsr: What is a lot more control than you were looking for?
<Jangari> drake, there should be i386 and i386_64
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, for now anyway
<excalibas> Hello, can someone help me to setup my s-video out? I have an ati igp 340m, or just point me to somewhere useful please
<usr13> RandomUsr: host.conf  ?
<kjp2> is there a way to restore the packages I accidently uninstalled? thus restoring my machine to a just-installed fiesty machine ?
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, lol
<Cpudan80> Drake: I386 is x86
<Drake> kool.. thanx
<RandomUsr> that host.conf seems very useful
<RandomUsr> usr13
<Jangari> shadix, applications > add applications, then search for whatever you want
<shadowh511> i need help!
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, o.k. I am logged in
<davenull> cool, try the net manager again
<usr13> RandomUsr: Yes, but to do what you want to do, just make entries in the /etc/hosts file.
<Shadix> Jangari: it's not on the list
<Drake> trying to tweak my ATI driver alittle so i might as well upgrade to the latest before getting my hands dirty
<Jangari> at the bottom?
<RandomUsr> usr13, right but I am going to look into the other more
<Jangari> under a separater
<omar> hello guys
<omar> wanted to ask something
<korathe> why does ubuntu insist on 75Hz vertical refresh when I explicitely put 60hz in xorg.conf?
<Shadix> no no I mean the program
<omar> i am trying to connect to a remote ubunut machine
<omar> and i want to use x server on it
<Jangari> what program are you trying to install?\
<Shadix> Barry
<Jangari> what even is barry?
<usr13> if you make the sample entry I gave you, then  ping linux  would give same results as ping 192.168.1.5
<drizzt69> i'm trying to open a port can someone help me ?
<macd> omar, you should look into X over SSH, xvnc, or xdcmp
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, Wired network, Wireless networks (with none listed) Connect to other Wireless Networks, Create New Wireless Network, Manual Configuration...The blue wifi hardware light did automatically come on on the keyboard this time
<jpastore> I think I found what I was looking for can someone please tell me what the permissions of /etc/acpipowerbtn.sh is?
<domor> that but it still says im running x server
<jpastore> on their system
<domor> when i try to install driver
<shadowh511> help me with gusty synaptic plz, its not working normally
<Shadix> it's for blackberry sync
<kev51773> anyone have any idea where to adjust the brightness in gutsy? Its barely visible.
<usr13> RandomUsr: In other words, linux would resolv to IP 192.168.1.5
<Jangari> oh,
<jpastore> kev51773, try system preferences
<omar> i am doing ssh -X
<Jangari> you might have to do some googling to find a suitable linux version
<RandomUsr> usr13 I know thanks for your help sir
<omar> to connect to the machine
<omar> i get connected but it says
<omar> /usr/bin/xauth:  /home/omar/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<astro76> domor, to shut down the X server from the text console: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Shadix> well I just need to update my sources.list but I don't have permissions
<shadowh511> !synaptic
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, connect to other wirless networks
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<shadowh511> !synaptic not working
<macd> domor, hit crtl+alt+f2, then type 'sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common stop'
<drizzt69> how do i open nat firewall ports ?
<domor> astro76: cheer ill be back if i can;t do it
<usr13> RandomUsr: Ok, just wasn't sure you understood, it's the same way it works in MS Windows, (adding entries in the c:\hosts file).
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, then give it the name of my network? default---I know, I know, but I live in the country
<axisys> I see tons of ` -- MARK --' in messages file.. who generates this? is it possible to disable it w/o hurting anything?
<kev51773> The only brightness I see in system>preferences is in power management, and that doesnt seem to do anything
<macd> omar, then you should check the permissions on that file, and verify them writeable by chmod u+w /home/omar/.Xauthority
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, lol, but yeah, that  should do it
<fareast> I have a question regarding wine and the installation of a setup executable
<RandomUsr> usr13 No I understood completely and that´s exactly what I was looking for
<Telstar> Can someone give me an idea why my soundcard would only make WHite Noise ?
<omar> so
<jpastore> kev51773, is it normal brightness during boot up?
<macd> drizzt69, are you using your ubuntu box to be a NAT?
<Telstar> Or how to test/fix this ??
<fareast> I have heard it is possible but I get a failed attempt with an external error
<omar> i dont have to modify the file internally
<usr13> RandomUsr: Ok... very good.
<astro76> omar, you can also try ssh -Y for trusted X forwarding, should bypass these problems
<excalibas> Hello, can someone help me to setup my s-video out? I have an ati igp 340m, or just point me to somewhere useful please
<omar> just change its permissions
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, is there an app that scans for visible networks?
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, where do you live, i need to borrown you rip
<kev51773> jpastore; yes, and the live dvd was too
<davenull> ip
<jpastore> kev51773, let me look around one sec
<jcg> Who was just helping with my dual monitor setup?
<omar> says the same thing with Y
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, Eastern Washington State, out in the middle of the desert
<Jangari> aw, i'll lose photoshop cs3 if i put ubuntu on this machine!
<usr13> Telstar: If you do: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   You will get noise.
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, no joy connecting to defualt
<drizzt69> macd i'm trying to use azeurius and i get a nat error with all ports so i'm assuming its an internal firewall i didn't have this problem in windows
<RandomUsr> !wine | Jangari
<ubotu> Jangari: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, It did seem to try though
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, i live in kentucky, shit. try sudo apt-get install wifiradar
<macd> drizzt69, are you behind a router?
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, first, type iwconfig in term
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, Near Louisville? I am there once a year on business
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, in louisville actually
<drizzt69> macd yes but like i said other computers on the same router don't have this problem
<omar> now it says /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/omar/.Xauthority
<domor> ok i need help
<shockwaver> Jangari: You could try using GIMP as well
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, Annual RVIA show
<Shadix> how do i manually edit my sources.list?
<domor> i can get into txtt mode and shut down the xserver
<domor> but i can't type commands
<macanudo> I love you, Ubuntu!
<domor> i want to install a driver
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, when is that?
<macd> drizzt69, you can check to see whats closed by issuing in a terminal "sudo iptables -L"
<fareast> The internal error I get when installing the setup.exe in wine emulator is 6BA and i am installing to the /home/scott/.wine/c_drive/programs/newsleecher/ directory does anyone know why i am getting this error
<Shadix> me too
<jpastore> kev51773, try going to system -> preferences -> power mgt ... first tab says on AC power. last option says set brightness to : and it's a slider...is it at 100%?
<usr13> Shadix: vim /etc/apt/sources.lst
<macd> domor, why cant you type commands?
<Jangari> i use both, shockwaver,
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, eth2 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID:off/any Nickname: "Broadcom 4311"....
<Drake> whats the best program for high end games... thats free
<domor> macd i can but ntihing happens
<kev51773> jpastore; yep, its at 100%
<Jangari> but there's way too much benefit in cs3 to pass up
<CoasterMaster> Shadix: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<domor> theres no root@user thingcoming up
<usr13> Shadix: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, Always the first full week after Tgiving, at the convention center
<macd> domor, nothing as in?
<shadowh511> can i have a mod pm me?
<drizzt69> macd, thanks i'll try that now
<macd> !nothing happens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nothing happens - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macd> !nothing
<jpastore> kev51773, hmmm...are you on a laptop or desktop and if it's a laptop is the AC pluged in or unplugged?
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<domor> just a blinking thing where i can type
<RandomUsr> Jangari, did you view the post on Wine?
<Drake> I have games like GTA: SA, NFS, StarCraft, ect
<shockwaver> I run VMware to run a few programs that I can't get to work under Wine, Jangari, CS3 would work, but you'd probably want a decently powerful machine for the overhead of CS3
<usr13> Shadix: or    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<lockd> Drake: what do you mean the best program for high end games? like Wine?
<Poz> isnt the -su command the one that gives you admin rights
<macd> domor, hit crtl+alt+f2 again
<kev51773> jpastore; its a laptop (965 x3100) and it running on AC atm
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, cool, your card is actually working perfectly, and if it cant connect, you should roll by the computer store I work at
<domor> mac what does that do
<Jangari> right, and my hard drive won't support a whole vm
<Poz> i cant mount my dvd rom for some reason
<lockd> VirtualBox seems to be quite fast, iff you are running the kernel modules
<Drake> I have wine right now... just not sureif that will run my gamesat full speed
<domor> macd: what does that do
<jpastore> kev51773, I hate to ask this question but have you tried unplugging and replugging?
<usr13> Poz: DO you have a CD in it?
<macd> domor, switches to a new tty
<Poz> yes
<Ashfire908> hey i'm having trouble with my server. It's set up as a gateway and it's suffering from SEVERE lag. it will send packets out to the connection (ppp0) and will then recieve them but it will pile them all up for a decent amount of time, and then send them all at once in large chunks.
<domor> macd: tty
<usr13> Poz: Is it data or music or?
<kev51773> jpastore; yep I tried that ;)
<RandomUsr> Jangari? A virtual Hard drive? why do you need that?
<Drake> but a program like Wine, yes
<Mr|Dave> can anyone help me readd the raid superblock to a drive i seem to have futzed?
<rob3r> I am trying to mount a 8 gig flash drive, but when I right click on it in the file manager and click mount I get a "Unable to Mount" error
<Shadix> thx
<Poz> i tried dta and music
<domor> macd: im restarting my comp
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, i work on westport road, place called computers plus
<Jangari> no, no virtual hard drive,
<usr13> Poz: What kind of CD is it?
<drizzt69> macd, its not doing anything
<macd> domor, why?
<Poz> music cd
<domor> macd: ok im in my logon screen so should i log into txt mode
<Jangari> don't worry, i just dislike running virtual machines
<lockd> Drake: there's nothing that's free that does all that wine does, besides wine
<usr13> Poz: You can not mount a music CD.
<Ashfire908> i use the iptables configuration set up by the ipmasq package's scripts.
<RandomUsr> Jangari, You Don´t need a VHD to run Cs3 in Linux
<macd> domor, NO LISTEN THIS TIME
<rob3r> I am trying to mount it so that I can reformat it
<Jangari> i never said vhd
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, thanks, but the time I spend there is very busy until late at night every night, apt says it can't find wifiradar
<RandomUsr> Jangari, all you need is WINE
<Poz> ahh
<lockd> Drake: sometimes you have to pay to use them, because you paid to buy a windows game
<domor> macd: do i selcet 'failsafe terminal" from start session
<Poz> my cd rom may be busted
<shadowh511> please help me with the latest version of ubuntuy
<Jangari> i'll look into it, thanks RandomUsr
<Drake> ahh so just stick to Wine....
<usr13> Poz: Music CD's do not have the same sort of filesystem that data CD's have. You don't mount music CD's, you "play" music CDs
<macd> domor, hit crtl+alt+f2 then login, then type 'sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common stop' then when that finishes install your driver.
<RandomUsr> Jangari, see winehq.oeg
<lockd> Drake: the whole capitalist concept of 'voting with your money'
<Jangari> yes
<Poz> thanks
<RandomUsr> ok
<domor> Can somone help me get into terminal with out xserver running so i can type commands to install driver
<Drake> LOL
<lockd> Drake: it either will work, quickly, or not work worth a flip
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, sorry wifi-radar
<macd> drizzt69, not doing anything? or did that command output some stuff to the screen?
<domor> Can somone help me get into terminal with out xserver running so i can type commands to install driver
<domor> Can somone help me get into terminal with out xserver running so i can type commands to install driver
<usr13> Poz: NP
<macd> domor, I just told you.
<Drake> also is there a good set up for running dual boot?
<Poz> cant get my sd card to work either
<fenn> domor, macd had been trying to help you.
<jpastore> kev51773, I'm sorry I'm out of ideas and I don't see anything else that might help. I would make a post on ubuntuforums.org ...maybe you can help me real quick...I just need to know what the file permissions are supposed to be for the file /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<don_pucci> hello all..i need some assistance please...
<drizzt69> macd, that command did absolutely nothing
<rob3r> I could really use some help in trying to mount this USB drive and then reformatting it, I have tried following some basic tutorials but they haven't worked
 * macd gives up
<Poz> it doesnt recognize it at all
<don_pucci> iwconfig says no wirless extensions
<don_pucci> any ideas?
<Poz> nor any cds
<slipky> it is normal to get 650 fps on glxgears ? (nvidia geforce mx4000)
<domor> macd: on logon screen "under sesions" do i seleck "failsafe terminal" or failsafe gnome
<astro76> drizzt69, since you said you have a router, you have to forward a port on your router through to each machine you want to run bittorrent on, and assuming azureus uses the same default port on each installation, you would have to change azureus settings on each machine to be a different port, and forward each on your router
<usr13> Poz: sd card?  What is that?
<fenn> domor, what driver are you installing?
<kev51773> jpastore; sorry, dont know the answer to that one. My knowledge is google only :)
<Drake> I have both Vista and Linux on this system (havent been impressed with alot of the media players in linux
<domor> fenn: nvidia graphics card
<lockd> !boot | Drake
<Poz> its a card that came with my camera
<ubotu> Drake: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<usr13> Poz: What are  you trying to do?
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, its got lots of options, play with it
<macd> drizzt69, so 'sudo iptables -L' did nothing? it didnt list incoming and outgoing chains?
<mizz> anyone know a good 3gp convertor for ubuntu
<don_pucci> iwconfig returns NO WIRELESS EXTENSIONS....any ideas?
<macd> drizzt69, it didnt ask you for a password?
<usr13> Poz: What OS?
<Poz> to get pics off my sd card
<fenn> domor, is this your only graphics card?
<Poz> im on ubuntu
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, this makes me really wonder what is going wrong here
<drizzt69> macd,nope nothing at all
<Jangari> don_pucci, is it a wireless card you're using?
<domor> fenn,yes
<macd> drizzt69, and your in a terminal?
<usr13> Poz: Ubuntu 7.10
<domor> macd: on logon screen "under sesions" do i seleck "failsafe terminal" or failsafe gnome
<don_pucci> Jangari..yes...i attempted to update drivers...and all went funny
<usr13> ?
<Poz> nope
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, what brand laptop?
<jpastore> kev51773, if you open a terminal, and type: ls -al /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh      you'll see the first column on the left is the permissions looks like: -rwxr-xr-- or something like that....just copy and paste back in to me so I can reset mine...
<don_pucci> i am on hardwired now
<Poz> ihavent updated
<fenn> try ALT F1 to get a text mode log-in
<macd> domor, I already told you, you dont even login there, LISTEN
<jpastore> kev51773, I did something retarded when I was not entirely sober =)
<Ely> where is the XIne configuration file located?
<astro76> Poz, it's not sdhc is it?
<macd> domor, hit crtl+alt+f2 then login, then type 'sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common stop' then when that finishes install your driver.
<drizzt69> macd, yeah the one in accessories
<Jangari> are the drivers supported in linux or have you ndiswrapper'd them?
<fenn> macd, I thought you gave up
<don_pucci> yes...they are supported...but i obviously did something wrong
<jpastore> kev51773, to copy from a terminal select and hit ctrl-ins
<Poz> just an sd card out of the camera t get files
<usr13> Poz: What version?  ...You probably need to update your system.
<fenn> macd, :-)
<Poz> dam
<don_pucci> i tried to unintstall them
<astro76> Poz, what size?
<kev51773> jpastore; its -rwxr-xr-x
<Poz> 64 mb
<usr13> Poz: YOu can more than likely mount it manually.
<lockd> which works most of the time - ndiswrapper or BSD ndis?
<Poz> how
<macd> drizzt69, heh. in azerus settings do you see the network options for uPNP on somewhere? its important that is on.
<excalibas> Hello, can someone help me to setup my s-video out? I have an ati igp 340m, or just point me to somewhere useful please
<jpastore> kev51773, sweet thanks
<usr13> Poz: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/floppy
<Jimmi_jones> its a compaq c714nr, I bought it for price because I was in Birmingham for three weeks in October and needed to be able to vpn into work while there
<usr13> Poz: ls /mnt/floppy
<Jangari> ndiswrapper works fine enough
<macd> fenn, I just cant help myself sometimes
<don_pucci> ?
<domor> macd: ok ill do that
<fenn> macd, hey may be a noob who doesn't get the lingo
<Jangari> sorry, don_pucci, that was to lockd
<kev51773> Anyone else habe any tips how to my more brightness in Gutsy on my Acer Aspire 7720 laptop (965 X3100 graphics) Its barely visible
<sledge> Can someone point me to a HowTo for running 3d applications in a 32-bit chroot?
<Jangari> dunno, don_pucci, maybe try again from scratch
<usr13> Poz: If it is not sda1 you will need to check  to see what it is:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd*
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, it hops right on the network when booted into vista, about the only thing vista does well on it.
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu 7.10 and my x800 pro, I'm trying to get the fglrx drivers working but I bootup with a black screen. I posted a thread on the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186) with what i've tried and my xorg.conf if anyones willing? :(
<Poz> thanks
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, does it matter that the network cable is still plugged in?
<Poz> about to try it now
<usr13> Poz: And once it is mounted, you can take your browser to /mnt/floppy
<Jangari> i'm outta here to test this machine on a livecd, ciao folks
<drizzt69> macd, i'm still in the install wizard
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, yes, very much, ethernet takes preference
<usr13> Poz: But, you will need to close the browser or file manager and manually un-mount it when you are done.
<usr13> Poz: umount /dev/sda1
<macd> drizzt69, let it finish, then make sure uPNP is on, uPNP is what opens the ports on your router up
<MTecknology> any ops around that wanna take care of a nuisance in -offtopic
<domor> macd: did that, treyd install driver error " you appear to be running X server"
<drizzt69> mmacd, could it be my motherboards firewall ?
<Mr|Dave> can anyone help me recover a superblock with mdadm? it doesn't show up when i --examine, but it does show up if i do an --examine --scan
<domor> macd: did that, treyd install driver error " you appear to be running X server"
<domor> macd: did that, treyd install driver error " you appear to be running X server"
<drizzt69> macd, it can't finish till i find a port it won't let me past this part without a good port
<rob3r> okay, when I try to mount the drive I get this: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<macd> domor, also type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' and could you pleace refrain from pasting your lines 3 times.
<fenn> domor, if you appear to be running X server you didn't kill it.
<Ashfire> hey i'm having trouble with my server. It's set up as a gateway and it's suffering from SEVERE lag. it will send packets out to the connection (ppp0) and will then receive them but it will pile them all up for a decent amount of time, and then send them all at once in large chunks. i use the iptables configuration set up by the ipmasq package's scripts.
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, o.k. unplugged. Now what is the slick cli command akin to ipconfig/renew?
<macd> drizzt69, well if the command I gave you shows nothing, then every one of your ports is OPEN.
<kev51773> Anyone know how to sort out my brightness on my Acer laptop (965 X3100) I can barely see anything
<rob3r> is there a way to go into qtparted or something and format the drive without having to mount it?
<domor> macd: finially
<fenn> domor, do you know sudo?
<DanielHolth> Hi, I'm using the newest Ubuntu, and Firefox is really unstable. Is this a common problem?
<astro76> rob3r, yes in fact it needs to be unmounted
<usr13> Ashfire908: What iptables rule did you use for masq?
<jcg> I have a dual monitor setup using TwinView. I also have Compiz with the cube plugin and when I rotate the cube I get weird black distortions on my bottom screen.
<domor> macd: it didn;t install
<Nalid> anoyne know any good resources for using bluetooth in c?
<drizzt69> macd, it says ... nat error
<CyberMad> does anyone here know well about remote application (VNC), does built-in remote desktop on ubuntu is accessible from TightVNC viewer (Windows) ?
<astro76> drizzt69, see my reply from a few minutes ago
<macd> domor, which brings up the question why arent you using the ubuntu packaged NVIDIA drivers?
<spikeTRA> can anyone help me with the gnome power manager application, I set it to suspend after 1 hour and it failed to hibernate properly. Now all I want to do is leave the power on all the time but it still tries to hibernate unsuccessfully even though I set the slider back to "never"
<don_pucci> iwconfig returns NO WIRELESS EXTENSIONS....any ideas how to get original drivers back
<domor> macd: "no precomplied kernel interface was found to math your kernel
<macd> and drizzt69 I dont know what to tell you, have you read the ubuntu wiki page on azerus?
<astro76> CyberMad, yes the built in gnome vnc server works with any client
<Jimmi_jones> Cybermad, for internal network or over the internet?
<drizzt69> astro76, i'll try and find it in all of this
<macd> domor, you need to read the NVIDIA documentation, as they cover that EXPLICITLY
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, hmmm, reboot?, lol
<domor> Ive almost givein up on linux a
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, cant remeber
<domor> spen all day try to get video card going
<macd> domor, also, why not just 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' and be done with it.
<Poz> how do i give myself admin rights for everything
<astro76> drizzt69, I've found the latest realvnc client better than tightvnc, in windows
<Poz> -su ?
<jpastore> need Help! tapping power button says: Action Policy timeout is invalid. Please wait a few seconds and try again. I think this has to do with a permissions issue. I accidentally exec'd: chown -R 775 * in /etc while in sudo -i
<rob3r> astro76: okay
<don_pucci> how do i edit kernel config options?
<astro76> drizzt69, since you said you have a router, you have to forward a port on your router through to each machine you want to run bittorrent on, and assuming azureus uses the same default port on each installation, you would have to change azureus settings on each machine to be a different port, and forward each on your router
<domor> macd: becasue after restart i won;t be able to boot up
<sn00zer> domor: patience and google
<usr13> Poz: sudo su -
<usr13> Poz: sudo su -i
<domor> macd: allreayd reinstlled linux twice
<macd> domor, sorry man I give up on you
<macd> domor, maybe someone else has the patience to read the howto for you and paste it all in here
<domor> macd: thaks anyway
<drizzt69> astro76, how do i do that ?
<Poz> thanks
<usr13> Poz: sudo su -
<astro76> usr13, Poz, it's sudo -i for a root shell
<nrencore1> Hi, I'm having problems when my notebook resumes from suspend it flashes the screen for a second and then nothing shows on the screen and the notebook just stays there with a blank screen
<zetheroo> is there such a thing as making phone calls through your modem by plugging in the phone line and using some software?
<domor> macd: im a newbie thas why
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, I went back to the network manager by the clock and asked it to connect to default again, but it still says no network connection
<fenn> domor, linux takes a little patience but you get more out of it.
<astro76> drizzt69, I don't use azureus personally
<jcg> I have a dual monitor setup using TwinView. I also have Compiz with the cube plugin and when I rotate the cube I get weird black distortions on my bottom screen.
<fenn> domor, what timezone are you in?
<CyberMad> astro76 for internal network
<drizzt69> astro76, how do i get into my routers settings ?
<jpastore> drizzt69, hang on I actually can tell you how to modify azureus
<astro76> drizzt69, but each would need a different port, then on the router you can forward the appropriate port to the appropriate IP
<davenull> hmmmm, gimme a second
<rob3r> astro76: okay, now in qtparted when I try to make a new partition it says: Critical error during ped_disk_new!
<drizzt69> jpastore, ok
<spikeTRA> help with gnome power manager - doesn't save settings anymore!!
<astro76> drizzt69, most have web interface, and most are 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 by default
<jpastore> drizzt69, click the tools menu, select option
<jpastore> drizzt69, the first tab connections is what you need
<macd> astro76, and what is hes on dhcp, then he opens the port through nat and a different computer gets the IP? thats not really a good solution past install.
<VERO> WHOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAA
<astro76> rob3r, sounds nasty :/
<Shadix> groan I can't get "Barry" to install the instructions are confusing http://netdirect.ca/software/packages/barry/install.php
<John_R> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686] distro[Debian 4.0] cpu[1 x Celeron (Coppermine) @ 702MHz] mem[Physical : 250MB, 52.1% free] disk[Total : 8.72GB, 14.30% Free] video[S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV] sound[]
<Shadix> help
<astro76> macd, you would need static IPs, or better yet, have the router hand out the same IP based on MAC addresses via DHCP
<Poz> linux isnt recognizing any cds i hope my cd rom isnt gone
<macd> astro76, he needs to know that ;)
<jpastore> drizzt69, set one computer to operate on port 8000 and another on port 8001 you can use the same port number for both udp and tcp traffic...
<CyberMad> actually i already install tightvnc on all computers that use Windows OS in office, TightVNC have 2 password type.. 1st: can do full control and 2nd: just viewer. Does VNC on ubuntu support it?
<fenn> domor, you are doing good you found the IRC and you are asking questions.
<rob3r> astro76: : (
<jpastore> drizzt69, what router do you have?
<rob3r> astro76: does this indicate a bad flash drive?
<jpastore> drizzt69, a linksys?
<nephlim> evening
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, have I exhausted you on this one?
<domor> fenn, i know but why can;t the driver in the restricted river manager just work
<domor> why can;t they fix it
<geck1> does anyone know if there is a good program for ubuntu which enables a middle click function similar to that of mac's, (where you middle click, and all the open windows separate so you can see them all, and select which one you want from there?)
<astro76> CyberMad, yes the ubuntu vnc client and server is fully compatible with the vnc protocol
<benzs_s> what program do you use to create a passworded .rar/.zip file in ubuntu?
<Kamandag> >> why my firefox keeps closing when i click some links? breezy/ff
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, i dont know, try reinstalling bcm43xx-fwcutter in synaptic, after that, ill give you my email, and go from there
<domor> macd: how do i exit this mode im in
<nrencore1> help, my notebook doesn't come out of suspend, i get a flash the screen then it blanks out
<CyberMad> astro76 does it support 2 different password, the 1st one for full controll and the 2nd is for viewer only ?
<fenn> domor, macd tried ... sounds like you should try the UBUNTU drivers instead of the generic ones.
<domor> macd: so i can boot into xerver
<astro76> benzs_s, not aware of any, but since passworded archive formats are worthless I wouldn't recommend it, if you need security encrypt with gpg
<drizzt69> jpastore, its a 2wire for dsl
<macd> domor, crtl+alt+f7
<nephlim> i've got samba running on my mac, but i can't seem to connect to it from ubuntu
<ant-> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CyberMad> because my boss ask me to implement spy software for all employee's computer
<macd> domor, after you issue "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<nephlim> it just says "can't find [the share]"
<ant-> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fenn> domor, If you have X working open up firefox and google a bit, you might find what you are looking for.
<nephlim> is there something that i'm missing with the "connect to server tool" ?
<Kamandag> >> why my firefox keeps closing when i click some links? breezy/ff
<astro76> CyberMad, I don't think the gnome server does that, the client would support it of course
<Pir8> Everytime I open a new window or application it always opens up behind the top panel, rendering me incapable of being able to move the window down into the middle. Anyone come across this type of situation before?
<jpastore> drizzt69, not familar with that brand....if ti was linksys, dlink or netgear I could have walked you through it =) try this: open a terminal and type "route -n" you should have 1 entry that has a an ip otehr than 0.0.0.0 ... probably 192.168.1.1 ...put that address into a browser...
<bassett> I have set up a folder to be shared over samba, but in xp when I try and look at the folders on my ubuntu machine it asks for a username and password, I put them in and it denies them. How can this be fixed?
<domor> BYE BYE MIGHT OCME BACK LATER AND TRY FIX IT
<demon_spork> Pir8, hold the alt key and click on the window and try to grab it
<CyberMad> astro76 but you know, what i mean, right?  do you ever use tightvnc on windows?
<jpastore> drizzt69, likely you'll need a username and password...if it was never set try admin / admin
<geck1> does anyone know if there is a good program for ubuntu which enables a middle click function similar to that of mac's, (where you middle click, and all the open windows separate so you can see them all, and select which one you want from there?)
<CyberMad> we can set 2 password there
<fenn> domor, or take a break and get a bite to eat, and a good night's sleep and try IRC again
<astro76> CyberMad, yes
<usr13> Pir8: Gnome?
<Pir8> usr13,  aye
<nrencore1> Hi, I'm having problems when my notebook resumes from suspend it flashes the screen for a second and then nothing shows on the screen and the notebook just stays there with a blank screen
<Pir8> demon_spork,  neat! thanks for that trick ;)
<astro76> CyberMad, again, the client would support it
<jpastore> drizzt69, once in your looking for a port forward section could also be labeled as NAT or REverse NAT or on linksys "applications and gaming"
<ryan_> Quick question, in 7.04 and below I was able to add more workspaces by right clicking the workspace switcher and make myself the "4" workspaces I use... I upgraded to 7.10 and cant seem to find where to do this? When I right click the workspace switcher, and say I have a 2x2 grid. The switcher shows 4x4, but I still can only access the default two.
 * Kamandag >> need help here... my firefox keeps closing when i click some links? breezy/ff
<rob3r> Could someone please help me, I am trying to figure out if this flash drive is dead or if the partitions are completely fsked up : ( when I tried making a new partition in qtparted it gave me: critical error during ped_disk_new
<jpastore> drizzt69, from there you'll say forward port 8000 to port 8000 on your internal ip assigned to your computer
<astro76> CyberMad, that's a feature of the tightvnc server, the gnome server only has one password, and you set whether it's view or full control
<demon_spork> Pir8, are you using compiz-fusion?
<Pir8> demon_spork,  aye.
<bassett> I have set up a folder to be shared over samba, but in xp when I try and look at the folders on my ubuntu machine it asks for a username and password, I put them in and it denies them. How can this be fixed?
<jpastore> drizzt69, I'm jsut going ot warn you...if you have more than 1 computer running bit torrent...you're not going to be doing much else with your bandwidth =)
<demon_spork> Pir8, hit alt+f2 and type "ccsm"
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu 7.10 and my x800 pro, I'm trying to get the fglrx drivers working but I bootup with a black screen. I posted a thread on the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186) with what i've tried and my xorg.conf if anyones willing? :(
<spikeTRA> gnome power manager not saving settings?
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, no joy, try me at usenet at jamesrobert dot us (only fair for me to put mine out there since it is my problem)
<Pir8> im in the manager right now
<CyberMad> astro76 i see..
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, will do
<Shadix> anyone interested in teaching a newbie how to install third-party software? huh?
<Telstar> I have sound in a terminal, but not in Gnome... can someone give me a hint where to start?
<rob3r> it also says in the terminal: Error: Unable to open /dev/sdb - unrecognised disk label.
<astro76> CyberMad, oh... vnc is completely unappropriate for "spying on employees"
<demon_spork> Pir8, at the bottom of the list is the section of plugins about window rules and such
<drizzt69> jpastore, well last time when i had windows we had 3 comps running torrents at about 200mb each with 4 downloading on each comp
<Mr|Dave> can anyone point me in the direction of a place where someone can answer raid questions?
<jpastore> drizzt69, what type of connection you have a 6mbs cable?
<geck1> does anyone know if there is a good program for ubuntu which enables a middle click function similar to that of mac's, (where you middle click, and all the open windows separate so you can see them all, and select which one you want from there?)
<Pir8> demon_spork,  yes
<buttercups> !raid | Mr|Dave
<ubotu> Mr|Dave: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CyberMad> actually i'm searching application for spy employee computer screen and support linux & windows ;)
<shockwaver> geck1:  I believe if you have compiz working, you can enable the 'expose' plugin, and map the middle button to do it.
<usr13> geck1: No
<pawan> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<pawan>   404 Not Found
<drizzt69> jpastore, well i think its 8  or 10 actually but i always get a little more
<geck1> shackwaver, thanks i'll check it out
<spikeTRA> !gnome power manager
<geck1> shockwaver*
<jpastore> drizzt69, depending on what I'm downloading I've hit over 500k ... you can control it with limits in the options so no one goes over 150 or so you have some bandwidth free
<excalibas> Hello, can someone help me to setup my s-video out? I have an ati igp 340m, or just point me to somewhere useful please
<jpastore> drizzt69, nice =) then let it rip =)
<CyberMad> thanks astro76 for sharing
<usr13> shockwaver: I stand corrected!  :)
<demon_spork> Pir8, just a moment, I don't have ccsm right now
<Mr|Dave> thanks buttercups, those aren't really helping, because i have a broken raid array and those seem to be geared toward setting up new ones
<shockwaver> I aim to please! Now.. if only I could -get- compiz working
<geck1> i knew there was a name for it (expose) i just couldnt think of it =)
<demon_spork> Pir8, I will have it in a moment
<Pir8> ok
<MTecknology> I need to do a major research position paper. Part of this assignment is conducting an interview with somebody in the field. I need to ask somebody about security related questions. I have about 10 fairly easy questions that shouldn't take long to ask - but they do need to be quality answers. Anybody willing to do this?
<geck1> one more quick ?, anyone with any experience with dock bar type apps that can recommend me their fav?
<pawan> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<drizzt69> jpastore, try port 6991 its usually dedicated to vidio chat lol so it has more allowed
<pawan>   404 Not Found
<bassett> I have set up a folder to be shared over samba, but in xp when I try and look at the folders on my ubuntu machine it asks for a username and password, I put them in and it denies them. How can this be fixed?
<deadlyallance858> what works on the ps3 ?
<demon_spork> Pir8, make sure the "Place Windows" plugin is enabled
<demon_spork> and set it to "smart"
<shockwaver> I believe AWN is a really good one.. I don't have xgl running, so I can't test it
<shockwaver> A good docking bar app, that is
<Pir8> and set it to centered :)
<sidlet> woohoooo! I got sound AND wifi working! UnF
<geck1> shockwaver, thanks again =P
<sidlet> And it only took 2 days of reading forum posts. I <3 the forums.
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, i sent you an email, my addres is davethemonster@someemail.com
<Pir8> demon_spork,  sweet thanks mate :)
<shockwaver> If only I could get someone to fix my xgl install for me now :)
<ryan_> Anybody know if there is a way to get gnome to handle multiple themes / background on different workspaces? I like the darklooks theme for web browsing / etc.. But for OO work and business use, I want to have a default "XPish" theme that plays nice with OO.. Is there ANY way to do this using workspaces?
<jpastore> drizzt69, I have only a 6mbs pipe here and the price to up is retarded...waiting on FIOS =) might be a long wait though =)
<spikeTRA> i'll try this again...can any one point me in the direction of where I can get help with my gnome power manager, it is not saving my settings
<deadlyallance858> is there a channel for ps3 ubuntu
<bassett> I have set up a folder to be shared over samba, but in xp when I try and look at the folders on my ubuntu machine it asks for a username and password, I put them in and it denies them. How can this be fixed?
<dmi3on> why office working slow ?
<Shadix> can someone explain to me how to get this installed http://netdirect.ca/software/packages/barry/install.php
<Varka> josiahw: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=905
<fareast> I am going to smash this laptop with a baseball bat
<DerangedDingo> can MPD have multiple 'music directory's?
<fareast> this shit sucks
<fareast> i am getting rid of linux
<fareast> blow me
<danny> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 7.10
<patbam> hi, i am finding conflicting reports with google regarding acroread on gutsy; is it actully in a repository somewhere?
<danny> !language | fareast
<ubotu> fareast: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DerangedDingo> danny: he left.
<danny> ohh
 * Kamandag >> need help here... my firefox keeps closing when i click some links? breezy/ff
<shockwaver> Shadix: I'm assuming you've followed the instructions on the site?
<Kingmilo> hey guys, with regards to "transparecy" i have everything working except for me Menu, how do i make that transparent? - thanks.
<danny> how do i upgrade my ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10?
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, back at ya!
<cw> hai
<mizz> anyone know a good 3gp convertor for ubuntu
<cw> leh knln
<DerangedDingo> Kingmilo: http://phorolinux.com/quick-tip-configuring-menu-transparency-in-compiz-fusion.html#more-69
<DerangedDingo> danny: System > Administration > Update Manager
<deadlyallance858> does anyone know anything about running ubuntu on the ps3
<DerangedDingo> danny: there should be a button at the top that says "New Distribution Release 7.10 is available"
<DerangedDingo> danny: but before you open Update Manager, make sure you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<danny> nope
<Kingmilo> DerangedDingo: thanks, but when i try run "ccsm" it cannot find the program.. . ?
<KI4IKL> back
<smros> is there a good guide to getting Intel graphics acceleration working?  I had that working with no effort in Edgy--> Feisty, but lost it somehow in Gutsy
<ryan_> Anybody know if there is a way to get gnome to handle multiple themes / background on different workspaces? I like the darklooks theme for web browsing / etc.. But for OO work and business use, I want to have a default "XPish" theme that plays nice with OO.. Is there ANY way to do this using workspaces?
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, ill look around, but im outa here, goodbye all
<Shadix> !xbmc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davenull> Jimmi_Jones, ill send you some info tomorrow
<Jimmi_jones> davenull, thnx, night
<cw> ada yang bisa chat ma gw
<axisys> so anyone know what generates the entry `--MARK--' in messages file?
<DerangedDingo> Kingmilo: i don't actually have Compiz Fusion installed I was just passing along a link. try googling for ccsm, or searching for it in Synaptic if it's a missing program
<DerangedDingo> Kingmilo: it's most likely a compiz configuration program
<Shadix> ack I need help to install Barry
<noob69> hello everyone
<Kingmilo> DerangedDingo: thanks i will ;)
<Shadix> any takers
<LancerDragoon> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Shadix> huh?
<Shadix> what is ccsm
<LancerDragoon> er, that was intended for Kingmilo
<astro76> Shadix, an answer to someone elses question... what is Barry?
<Shadix> ah
<shockwaver> Shadix: What happens when you follow the instructions on the website you posted?
<noob69> got a question regarding directory ownership for web pages
<shockwaver> Barry is a BlackBerry interface/backup program.. apparently
<DerangedDingo> LancerDragoon: is ccsm the name of the package as well?
<LancerDragoon> it should be, i take it you're on gutsy?
<noob69> should the owner be root and have a group access
<Shadix> shockwaver, well to be honest I find them too confuseing
<DerangedDingo> LancerDragoon: i think not! or, at least apt-cache search can't find anything. i'm running feisty either way. Kingmilo should be running Gutsy though
<shockwaver> Most of it is just fluff that explains what is going on, but if you download the source, just enter the commands in the different formatted text
<noob69> or should i create a user design for web pages and have that own that directory
<Kingmilo> DerangedDingo: thats correct, apt-get cannot find ccsm
<cw> hai
<shockwaver> ./configure --with-boost=/usr --enable-gui --enable-opensync-plugin - etc etc
<masterloki> where can I find the sources.list file  I have put in sudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list and it show me a blank page.
<Shadix> shockwaver: i've got the file extracted but I don't know where to go from there
<Shadix> what is CSV
<Varka> masterloki: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DerangedDingo> Kingmilo: it must just be the command required to run the program.
<DerangedDingo> Shadix: CSV or CVS?
<LancerDragoon> @Kingmilo: which release are you using? if you're using feisty, you will have to get ccsm from either a third-party repo, or compiling it from scratch
<shockwaver> go in to the directory you extracted it to Shadix, then follow the instructions under Building Barry
<Shadix> yah that lol
<masterloki> cool thanks varka
<shockwaver> Enter those four commands it lists there
<LancerDragoon> @Kingmilo: if you're using gutsy, as far as I know, it should be in apt, but then I don't use gutsy, so I'm not quite sure.
<DerangedDingo> Shadix: CVS is like SVN. It's a way for developers to update source code for users to download
<Shadix> ah ok
<shockwaver> ignore the part about starting from CVS
<Kingmilo> I am using gutsy.. . and i tried running from the comamnd line, cant find that command
<Shadix> k
<excalibas> Hello, can someone help me to setup my s-video out? I have an ati igp 340m, or just point me to somewhere useful please
<LancerDragoon> @Kingmilo: lemme look it up
<DerangedDingo> Shadix: in other words, bleeding edge source code for people to download and compile
<Kingmilo> LancerDragoon: ok thank you
<Kingmilo> got it; http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595585
<LancerDragoon> @Kingmilo: try this sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<danny> lol
<Shadix> shockwaver: do I display the file and add it there or run in terminal?
<AlanBShepard70> How can I automatically delete duplicate files from a list created by diff?
<shockwaver> run these commands from inside a terminal
<Kingmilo> that did he trick LancerDragoon, thanks for your help boss
<shockwaver> from inside the directory you extracted barry
<LancerDragoon> @Kingmilo: No problem.
<ppalmes> hi. what is the command to convert html to pdf?
<Shadix> says ./configure no such file or directory
<danny> moses christ
<danny> Shadix: what are you trying to do?
<humblerodent> all cool boys, let's make some noise and say, Om Shanti Om.
<hubbabubba> om shanti om
<vasiliev> hey! how to remove file with name "-r" ?  :)
<danny> wtf
<Shadix> install Barry a blackberry sync app
<danny> !language | danny
<kaiijez> 2 questions.. i need help setting up ktorrent.. and a burning program.. off the live ubuntu cd.. freshly booted.. and 2.. who loves cream soda?
<shockwaver> Which file did you download Shadix?
<danny> I Love cream soda!
<hubbabubba> what is the easiest way to get ubuntu write to an ntfs-partition?
<mi_> hey, looking for some help on rebuilding a raid-0 array
<Shadix> barry 0.9
<danny> hubbabubba: what version of ubuntu u got
<shockwaver> which one? There are three on the sourceforge page
<Shadix> .tar.bz2
<hubbabubba> 7.10
<ceil420> can someone tell me what root@terranova is in my /proc/version ?
<noob69> Who should be the owner of directory (containing web pages files php, html, etc.) root or groupname or localuser
<danny> hubbabubba: idk im on 7.04 updating now
<shockwaver> Shadix: so, you go in to the directory you extracted it to? /path/extracted/barry-0.9/?
<Shadix> well /tmp/barry-0.9
<utahvw> hubbabubba:if you are running 7.10 you already have read write access to ntfs
<hubbabubba> I updated yesterday:)
<kaiijez> i need help setting up ktorrent.. and a burning program.. off the live ubuntu cd.. freshly booted..
<hubbabubba> really?
<shockwaver> if you type 'ls', do you see a file called configure there?
<Shadix> type it were in terminal?
<utahvw> hubbabubba:yep...go drag and drop a file to your ntfs part...or better yet...right click and create a new document
<hubbabubba> I kinda wondered that when I was transferring some stuff into my friends laptop......
<hubbabubba> :)
<shockwaver> yes, you need to open a terminal, cd /tmp/barry-0.9 then run those commands
<mi_> anyone know how to get mdadm to assemble a raid one array with a superblock error
<drizzt69> jpastore, i still get nat errors i can't figure out what you mean by port forwarding
<MyNameIsURL> hi I'm runninf kubuntu and having a bunch of problems
<twiztr> Rah! 7.10 is all kinds of buggy...
<Shadix> no such file or Directory
<Kingmilo> wow looks great
<MyNameIsURL> you're not kidding
<MyNameIsURL> this is kind of insane
<MyNameIsURL> I can't even install the Flash plugin
<shockwaver> did you actually extract the files in the archive?
<MyNameIsURL> I tried that
<drizzt69> jpastore, still can't figure it out i got in my router settings but don't know what to do
<ceil420> what's the reverse of pidof?
<hubbabubba> mynameisURL: connect ircnet and type /query _pete_ he is a kubuntu expert...
<astro76> MyNameIsURL, that question wasn't to you... it's as simple as sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (or use synaptic)
<shockwaver> As in, when you open the archive manager and see all the files, drag and drop them in to a place, like make a folder on your Desktop and drag them in to that
<MyNameIsURL> one would expect...
<astro76> MyNameIsURL, also you probably want to check out #kubuntu here on freenode
<MyNameIsURL> um astro do you think I haven't tried that?
<astro76> MyNameIsURL, yes, the majority of people that come here and ask have tried to download it from adobe
<astro76> *no
<MyNameIsURL> if it were that simple I wouldn't be asking for help
<astro76> MyNameIsURL, and you're not going to get much when you complain about people walking through the troubleshooting steps
<Telstar> Q: (How) Does VLC work under 6.0 LTS ?
<Telstar> (VLC = Video Lan Client)
<MyNameIsURL> hold on
<MyNameIsURL> I'll be right back
<MyNameIsURL> the package manager keeps crashing on me
<Shadix> shockwaver: i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45085/
<HELP> Hello can someone tell me how to change the Root password?
<hubbabubba> package manager crashing?
<HELP> in the console
<hubbabubba> re-install
<jpastore> need Help! tapping power button says: Action Policy timeout is invalid. Please wait a few seconds and try again. I think this has to do with a permissions issue. I accidentally exec'd: chown -R 775 * in /etc while in sudo -i
<shockwaver> ok, you are probably missing some dependencies
<MyNameIsURL> yeah Adept keeps bprking on me
<Shadix> ok
<shockwaver> fear not Shadix
<mi_> any ideas on raid help
<Shadix> lol
<Rainpoint> Hello, I want to run windows programs on Ubuntu. Where do I get wine?
<hubbabubba> try the internet
<shockwaver> type this in your terminal: sudo apt-get install pkg-config libusb-dev libssl-dev libboost-serialization-dev libtar-dev libgtkmm-2.4-dev libglibmm-2.4-dev libglademm-2.4-dev zlib1g-dev
<astro76> !wine | Rainpoint
<ubotu> Rainpoint: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hubbabubba> or add programs
<Ineedsomeserious> how do you change the root password in konsole
<astro76> !root | Ineedsomeserious
<ubotu> Ineedsomeserious: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hubbabubba> passwd
<Ineedsomeserious> I know my root password
<levander> Is it possible to update the BIOS on an nvidia graphics card?  Do you get the BIOS from nvidia, or from your card's manufacturer?
<hubbabubba> type passwd
<Rainpoint> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hubbabubba> I can't update my nvidia graphics card drivers or something, ubuntu keeps running on 60hz and it's not fun........
<levander> hubbabubba: Do you have an LCD monitor?
<hubbabubba> no
<rubydiamond> hello all
<levander> hubbabubba: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<hubbabubba> samtron 95p old-fashion tube
<rubydiamond> how to install microsoft fonts on ubuntu gusty gibbon?
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu 7.10 and my x800 pro, I'm trying to get the fglrx drivers working but I bootup with a black screen. I posted a thread on the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186) with what i've tried and my xorg.conf if anyones willing? :(
<astro76> rubydiamond, install the msttcorefonts package
<hubbabubba> I'm talkin about refresh rate..
<levander> hubbabubba: That dialog I pointed you to has refresh rates in it also.
 * Kamandag >> need help here... how can i install opera in my breezy ?
<Shadix> shockwaver: what exactly are these things?
<hubbabubba> ok
<shockwaver> Those are packages that need to be installed to get Barry to work properly
<drizzt69> i've been trying to get a torrent program to work without having nat errors for about 4 hours now can someone please help
<shockwaver> they're listed at the bottom of the page you posted earlier
<hubbabubba> no can do...
<astro76> wow what's with everyone asking questions and quitting as I'm typing the answer tonight :O
<choudesh> drizzt69: what program and have you enable DMZ or port-forwarding on your router?
<hubbabubba> max "is" 1024x768@60hz... fuck
<astro76> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hubbabubba> oh sorry
<drizzt69> choudesh, i'm using azurious and i don't know what your talking about port forwading and dmz how i do that ?
<JohnMM> the next release of ubuntu is feisty fon right?
<meta4ical> ugh.. ?
<astro76> drizzt69, your router, did you ever figure out how to get into the web config page?
<astro76> JohnMM, that's the previous, next is hardy
<hubbabubba> feisty 7.10
<astro76> !hardy | JohnMM
<ubotu> JohnMM: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<JohnMM> oh
<LancerDragoon> @drizzt69: you'd have to set your router to open the ports that you are using with your torrent client
<JohnMM> ok
<drizzt69> astro76, yes but i don't know what to do there
<JohnMM> what was gutsy gibbon then?
<choudesh> drizzt69: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem
<JohnMM> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<JohnMM> oh I see
<JohnMM> thanks
<choudesh> drizzt69: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem
<hubbabubba> or just see the updates available.. there is a button where you can update to 7.10
<drizzt69> choudesh, now its closing azurious as soon as it opens
<JohnMM> so it is feisty>gutsy>hardy, I see :)
<rubydiamond> how to clear font cache in gutsy gibbon?
<kaiijez> i need some assistance whenever someone knowledgeable becomes free
<Shadix> how do i open /tmp/barry-0.9 in terminal again?
<hubbabubba> max "is" 1024x768@60hz...
<astro76> Shadix, cd /tmp/barry-0.9
<choudesh> drizzt69: which java do you have?
<rubydiamond> astro76, how to clear font cache in gutsy?
<choudesh> drizzt69: 'java --version' @ terminal
<LancerDragoon> kaiijez: what kind of help you need?
<hubbabubba> max "is" 1024x768@60hz...
<drizzt69> choudesh, idk i'm new to linux all together i just have whatever comes with ubuntu
<hubbabubba> nvidia 6600 gt
<kaiijez> im having trouble getting unrar-free to work.. and finding a program i need to burn a cd
<kaiijez> err to install at any rate
<LancerDragoon> kaiijez: Use K3B for burning, it's a great program.
<ClericDelta> hi, i'm trying to get a divx movie to play, but it's not working.  do i need some codec or something?
<kaiijez> yeah im a complete noob with linux.. so how ?
<LancerDragoon> kaiijez: in the terminal, type sudo apt-get install k3b
<astro76> rubydiamond, sudo fc-cache -fv will regenerate it
<Shadix> shockwaver: done I"m in :/tmp/barry-0.9$ cd src && doxygen
<drizzt69> choudesh, Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<hubbabubba> install gstreamer-packages and then will avi etc. work..
<LancerDragoon> kaiijez: as for unrar-free, a simple sudo apt-get install unrar in the terminal should work
<choudesh> drizzt69: download the current version of azureues - then, Applications->Assec->Terminal and get the current version of sun-java-6
<astro76> kaiijez, maybe you need unrar, not unrar-free? the free one will not work on all rars
<rubydiamond> astro76, how do u keep all this information in your mind.?? thats great
<choudesh> drizzt69: `sudo apt-get installl sun-java6-jre`
<astro76> rubydiamond, I googled that one ;)
<drizzt69> choudesh, huh
<kaiijez> herm.. well i won't need the unrar if this k3b burns a data cd
<djlenoir> I could use a little help here please... I installed Gutsy in a computer that also has three NTFS partitioned drives. Gutsy mounts the drives automatically just fine but when I try to share those NTFS drives using Samba it does not work. It always shows the share as /home/user/
<kaiijez> such as a copy of linux live for a friend
<shockwaver> Shadix: Not sure I understand, you run all the commands?
<rubydiamond> astro76, expected answer ;)
<hubbabubba> HELP ME
<astro76> rubydiamond, it helps being familiar already of course
<hubbabubba> nvidia 6600 gt
<LancerDragoon> kaiijez: it should, seeing as it's the best burning program on linux.
<hubbabubba> max "is" 1024x768@60hz...
<utahvw> how can i check to see what version of a video driver i am running?
<BSG75> anyone know of any IM software that will allow video conferencing?
<LancerDragoon> BSG75: Skype?
<MidnighToker> BSG75: ekiga
<ClericDelta> hi, i'm trying to get a divx movie to play, but it's not working.  do i need some codec or something?
<BSG75> I will be able to video conf with my friend using yahoo or msn?
<hubbabubba> install gstreamer-packages and then will avi etc. work..
<drizzt69> choudesh, E: Invalid operation installl
<djlenoir> If I try to manually select the volume, I get this error... "Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy."
<Guest2061140977> Hey, I installed a GeForce FX 5200 with the drivers from the www.nvidia.com site. Worked great etc... I restarted the computer and all of a sudden it doesnt work anymore. it's running in "low graphics mode" and isn't using the driver i installed. Any ideas?
<MidnighToker> ClericDelta: you probably need the divx codecs, in synaptic
<Bricker> sorry about the name
<rubydiamond> astro76, how do I ensure that webpage i am seeing is using windows fonts
<masterloki> grr
<Kamandag> how can i install Opera in breezy?
<kaiijez> brb let me go try it out.. thx
<rubydiamond> astro76, not the linux ones
<MidnighToker> BSG75: no, amsn claims to work for that, but i've not had much luck. dont know how current it is in ubuntu
<LancerDragoon> BSG75: no they'd have to use skype as well
<Dr_H> ClericDelta, im only just getting used to using linux as a desktop OS, but i have noticed a tool built into the media player that would d/l the codecs
<Haemoth> Does Gutsy have support for UDF 2.5 filesystem built-in, or does that need to be installed separately?
<Shadix> shockwaver: yep
<hubbabubba> why doesn't anyone help me?
<eckesicle> ClericDelta: I recommend VLC.
<ClericDelta> MidnighToker: well I actually don't know which package to get. which one is it?
<Shadix> says command notfound
<BSG75> thanks
<astro76> rubydiamond, not sure besides loading a page that calls those fonts and visually inspecting
<shockwaver> Shadix: And what happened? Did everything work without an error?
<MidnighToker> ClericDelta: sorry, dont have a box to hand to go searching
<sarixe> Dr_H : where did you see that codec thing?
<moyer> apparently in ubuntu there is an option in "Network Manager" that allows you to create new wireless network.. what does that mean?
<shockwaver> Oh, I forgot to mention, the 'make install' command, you will need to do 'sudo make install', Shadix
<MidnighToker> ClericDelta: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/avifile-divx-plugin  (google `ubuntu divx`)
<Dr_H> just when i tried to play a video file that needed a codec it popped up
<techzilla> hey guys
<hubbabubba> why doesn't anyone help me?
<eckesicle> !hibernate | eckesicle
<sarixe> Dr_H : did it get the codec for you?
<sarixe> if so, that's pretty darn handy
<moyer> i set up my wireless network previously with the router.. why would i need to create a new network
<Dr_H> yup
<astro76> ClericDelta, and if all else fails install vlc package (or even if it doesn't, it's a great player)
<eckesicle> !suspend | eckesicle
<techzilla> hubbabubba: what u need
<MidnighToker> hubbabubba: cos all i can see in my logs is you winging "why doesn't anyone help"
<Dr_H> thats what i thort :P
<MidnighToker> sup?
<hubbabubba> nvidia 6600 gt
<hubbabubba> max "is" 1024x768@60hz...
<shockwaver> Shadix: I'm going to need to go soon, so I'm going to apologize in advance if you haven't finished
<hubbabubba> should not be
<ClericDelta> Okay. Thanks everybody.
<techzilla> hubbabubba: ok ur ganna nned to edit the xorg.conf file
<LancerDragoon> hubbabubba: you might need to install some drivers and yeah the xorg.conf file
<techzilla> hubbabubba: what driver r u using?
<sarixe> Dr_H : using gutsy?
<Shadix> it"s ok
<Dr_H> hubbabubba: try changing the screen settings to get access to different resolutions (i assume this is what ur after)
<hubbabubba> don't know
<Dr_H> yes, but it also worked when i tried feisty a while ago i think
<sarixe> never did that for me...
<sarixe> anyway, i'm out
<hubbabubba> the last time I tried to install nvidia drivers it got just worse
<rubydiamond> what is the keyboard shortcut for deskbar applet
<rubydiamond> ?
<techzilla> hubbabubba: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Shadix> shockwaver: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45086/
<techzilla> ko this a howto
<hubbabubba> or the driver was incompatible...??
<techzilla> hubbabubba: howto change res via xorg
<eckesicle> Okay I'm having trouble with getting hibernation and suspend to work properly on my Fujitsu lifebook T4220
<techzilla> hubbabubba: at least make sure ur using the nv driver
<rubydiamond> what is the keyboard shortcut for deskbar applet
<techzilla> its in the xorg.conf
<hubbabubba> how do I know that?
<BigDaddy> Just testing out xchat for the first time. Can someone reply with my name to see if I got the notifications setup correctly?
<astro76> rubydiamond, right click, preferences on it
<djlenoir> I could use a little help here please... I installed Gutsy in a computer that also has three NTFS partitioned drives. Gutsy mounts the drives automatically just fine but when I try to share those NTFS drives using Samba it does not work. It always shows the share as /home/user/
<djlenoir> If I try to manually select the volume, I get this error... "Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy."
<astro76> rubydiamond, you can check/change it
<eckesicle> Screen flickers on resume from suspension and hibernation fails to respond. Should I try with APM over ACPI?
<ScX_Tyler> is there any way to bypass GRUB when i boot and just go straight into my other os beacuse GURB is failing to load ?
<shockwaver> You need to run the last command after you have doxygen installed: cd src && doxygen
<eckesicle> BigDaddy, hey there BigDaddy
<Excelsior> Can anyone assist me with this cursed wireless? For some reason, ever since I installed Gutsy, my wifi card (TEW-421PC B1) refuses to work with Kubuntu, or vice a versa. Now don't get me wrong- my card worked perfectly in Edgy and Feisty, and I have the latest ndiswrapper-commons and utils packages as well as the driver installed. Under  KNetworkManager, it says "No active devices" and I can't even locate wlan0 as an interface.
<astro76> ScX_Tyler, no you need a bootloader, what is the other os?
<MidnighToker> ScX_Tyler: grub is your bootloader, you cannot just bypass it
<techzilla> hubbabubba: if u screw this up ull end up running linux w/ out X
<rubydiamond> astro76, thanx
<techzilla> hubbabubba: as no graphic server dos style
<shockwaver> You may need to do that with sudo.. I have no idea
<MidnighToker> techzilla: it can be a nice place
<Dr_H> ScX_Tyler: you can use Lilo if that works better for you, but AFAIK you do need a bootloader
<BigDaddy> eckesicle: thanks. I must not have something right.
<hubbabubba> damnit
<LancerDragoon> MidnighToker: only if you're comfortable with the terminal
<techzilla> midnighttoker: i know but for a n00b its a scary place
<aeGIs> Would someone please make a linux version of Roboform...  That would be like the greatest thing ever.
<ScX_Tyler> how can i get AFIAK? or get GRUB to work without having ubuntu installed?
<Kamandag> how can i install Opera in breezy?
<MidnighToker> LancerDragoon: i'd make all users install via cli before they were aloud to use, if i had my way
<jpastore> who was asking about back lighting problems with their acer?
<Excelsior> Kamandag: Opera.com
<MidnighToker> Kamandag: is it not in synaptic?
<user__> whats the syntax to mount a floppy to /media/fdd1/  ?
<Dr_H> oh, by AFAIK i meant As Far As I Know
<moyer> anyone know whats the difference is  between open system and shared key authentication?
<masmota> anyone know if u can just edit this file on the fly?  /boot/config-2.6.22-14-generic
<techzilla> midnighttoker: well i manage linus ervers fopr aliving so cli is my prefered way of doing things
<Excelsior> Kamandag: They have an official deb I believe on the site for Linux
<LancerDragoon> MidnighToker: So would I, but unfortunately, Ubuntu's tagline doesn't support our view lol.
<g06|in> I would like to know how to configure startup services in ubuntu? how do I add/delete services at startup? I know about sysv-rc-conf; but came to know that's the old style!
<Bricker> aeGIs, that you?
<shockwaver> Kamandag: sudo apt-get install opera
<rubydiamond> astro76, do u know any very good gui client for MySql on ubuntu?
<aeGIs> Bricker: yup
<Bricker> ahoy ahoy
<Dr_H> but as for Lilo, im not sure myself but a search around the forums will probably find it
<Haemoth> Does Gutsy have support for UDF 2.5 filesystem built-in, or does that need to be installed separately?
<Bricker> gonna go fix my ubuntu
<Bricker> bbl
<astro76> rubydiamond, phpMyAdmin
<modu> Hi, after suspending my laptop my smb-mount doesnt work, if I do 'umount /media/upload' I just get 'umount: /media/upload: device is busy', same thing if I use the force-flag. I have also grpped ps aux and lsof after 'upload' and nothing there to kill, any ideas?
<MidnighToker> LancerDragoon: yeah, its true, gentoo bunny at heart, but started dumping my users onto ubuntu instead of Windaz, so i've started hanging out here... its scary
<rubydiamond> astro76, I have installed apache in usr/local downloading and compiling
<rubydiamond> now How can I setup phpmyadmin in it
<LancerDragoon> MidnighToker: Never tried Gentoo myself, but CLI's the real meat in Linux.
<shockwaver> rubydiamond: For something that is local, there is mysql-admin and mysql-client, both pretty good
<Shadix> shockwaver: done that but now how to i start the app or where do I enter the commandline tools
<astro76> rubydiamond, you can install both through Ubuntu's package manager, otherwise you might want to ask in #apache
<MidnighToker> LancerDragoon: you'd like it, the installer is a liveCD and all the docs you need to do a cli install.... like a scripted LFS
<rubydiamond> shockwaver, mysql-admin is GUI version?
<modu> somehow I solved it myself...
<shockwaver> rubydiamond: Yeah
<LancerDragoon> MidnighToker: Neat, I should give that a try, seeing as CS is my major lol.
<MidnighToker> CS?
<shockwaver> rubydiamond: Actually, sorry.. mysql-client I don't think is gui.. you want mysql-query-browser
<user__> Having trouble mounting a floppy , mount: /dev/fd0 already mounted or /media/fdd0 busy
<LancerDragoon> MidnighToker: Comp. Science.
<rubydiamond> shockwaver, whay about php myadmin
<shockwaver> Shadix: try typing btool and see if that works
<usser> counter strike lol
<DanaG> That's lame: the current deskbuttonthatopensawindow-applet (it's not a deskbar anymore!) doesn't autocomplete commands.
<LancerDragoon> usser: that too lol
<dolphin_noel> usser> this is     windows is anti freddoom
<BigDaddy> OK, lets try that again. Can someone say my name to see if I got it right yet?
<MidnighToker> LancerDragoon: deffo. Linux from Scratch is a crazy distro... well, its a book and thats it, but gentoo teaches you meat and lets you play CLI.  -say hi if you get as far as #gentoo
<shockwaver> rubydiamond: phpMyAdmin is a good tool as well, but I prefer the other two. Better designed for usability IMHO
<DanaG> Hit alt-f3, enter 'pidg', it wants to Yahoo Search for it.
<shockwaver> Less config work too if you don't have apache up and running
<DanaG> With the old version, it puts "run Pidgin" first.
<LancerDragoon> MidnighToker: I will, mate, thanks.
<Shadix> command not found
<techzilla> ! artifacts on screen
<rubydiamond> shockwaver, I am going to try those out now
<techzilla> ! artifacts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artifacts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shockwaver> Shadix: Did you get any errors when you ran the four commands?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is it okay to make my Ubuntu partition one single 60GB partition?
<Shadix> no all just command not found
<astro76> DanaG, sure
<shockwaver> I meant the ./configure commands and what not on the website
<Shadix> nope
<DanaG> And is there a way to make a fsck not take so --mmph-- long?
<Flannel> DanaG: Get a smaller harddrive
<BigDaddy> Just real quick, someone type my name for a test
<DanaG> Actually, I just got a bigger one.
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy
<dirtsandwich> just leave off the k.  you loose a whole letter in 'fsck'
<BigDaddy> crap...
<DanaG> Had before: 75 gig (actual) drive, with 5 for fat32, 40 for XP, and 27 for Ubuntu.
<Shadix> all seemed to go fine I'm in terminal XXXubuntu:/tmp/barry-0.9/src$
<BigDaddy> thanks LancerDragoon . Anyone here use xChat?
<keegan> BigDaddy:
<MidnighToker> BigDaddy: what are you trying to do?
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: Aye, sir.
<DanaG> Now I have a 200 gig (186 actual) 7200rpm drive (was 5400 before).
<MidnighToker> BigDaddy: and yeah ;)
<Shadix> shockwaver:ubuntu:/tmp/barry-0.9/src$
<DanaG> Yay, Hitachi 7k200 for 140 bucks.
<BigDaddy> I am trying to have a balloon and blinking icon when my name is typed in the window
<shockwaver> Shadix: What?
<drizzt69> everytime i start azurious it closes as soon as it opens and i can't find bittorrent anywhere even though it says it is installed can someone help me
<DanaG> http://www.dealsea.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=14250
<Shadix> sockwaver: that is where I'm entering the commands
<MidnighToker> BigDaddy: does it not highlight this line i send you?
<astro76> BigDaddy, the tray icon and taskbar button should blink, I doubt it does a balloon or anything
<Shadix> er the command line tools commands
<ScX_Tyler> What is Error 17 in GRUB?
<MidnighToker> astro76: BigDaddy the try icon should only blink if hte window is NOT active
<BigDaddy> MidnighToker: yeah, it is red text, but no blinking X icon or balloon notification
<DanaG> Okay, if I want to switch to having multiple partitions, how do I do it neatly?
<astro76> MidnighToker, ah right
<BigDaddy> MidnighToker: ooh... did not know that
<DanaG> And how should I split the 60 GB I'll be giving it?
<BigDaddy> the balloon notification might be the same then.
<Lapinux> oh my god i hate grub, one error after another
<chronographer> Hello. I use cron to start my bittorrent program at midnight. Recently it stopped working, i use DISPLAY:0.0 to get the prog on the desktop. I found that using xhost + fixes this, but not after a reboot, how can I set this to fix permanently?
<shockwaver> Shadix: Sorry, I've got to go. What I recommend is running all four of those commands: ./configure --with-boost=/usr --enable-gui --enable-opensync-plugin and make and sudo making install and cd src && doxygen - copy the entire messages you get, and post them of the forum if things don't work
<MidnighToker> astro76: BigDaddy it cancels the "alarm" when the window becomes active again, if the window is always active.... :)
<DanaG> I'll just go with one big partition, for now.
<BigDaddy> bwa-ha-ha! Success...
<MidnighToker> chronographer: would cron not be running with the wrong user writes?>
<astro76> chronographer, you can add the command to System > Admin > Sessions
<DanaG> I don't want to spend time pondering how to break up the space, and then finding it to be wrong later.
<BigDaddy> MidnighToker: you were right. I just needed to focus another window
<LancerDragoon> MidnighToker: I'm wondering if xchat has any sort of sound notification
<DanaG> If need be, I'll move stuff around later and resize.
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: there is an option yes
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm all 'man g_list_prepend' and it's all "I have no idea what you're talking about".  What package should I install?  Hint:  It doesn't seem to be libglib2.0-dev or libglib2.0-doc.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and a lesson I just learned: DON'T use --force on ntfs-3g.
<DanaG> It broke all my permissions on my ntfs drive.
<astro76> LancerDragoon, it does, are you using xchat, and not xchat-gnome?
<chronographer> I don't want to run xhost +  every time cause its unsecure
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: I'm using the Gnome Xchat however.
<jpastore> I'm having some power management issues. If I resintall ubuntu over the current version what would happen?
<ScX_Tyler> Does anyone know what error 17 in GRUB means and how i can fix it?
<chapium> i'm unable to use my mic, i've checked alsa mixer and things look ok there.  Any help?
<astro76> LancerDragoon, you should switch to real xchat ;)
<MidnighToker> LancerDragoon: it widdles my system bell i think, have a poke in preferences
<MidnighToker> LancerDragoon: its just a gnome front end, dont worry
<Taa5i> Is there a method available where I can use a boot floppy to install from a CD in an external USB cd drive?  I've been googling for hours and nothing I've found so far works.
<jpastore> let me rephrase that...will it repair the installed packages? and leave conf files intact or is it going to try and overwrite the system
<LancerDragoon> MidnighToker: Will check, thanks, guys.
<MidnighToker> LancerDragoon: well, gnome front end with some wierd ubuntu jazz smegged on the top of it ;)
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: I am not. But you should try the vanilla xchat. it is simple to install and setup. I am a casual irc user and these are my only problems so far.
<astro76> gnome front end with most setting unaccessible
<chapium> I receive this errror message when I test sound capture in sound preferences:  Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: I'm tempted to go install vanilla xchat right now...
<BigDaddy> So far, it is pretty nice. I think Konversation is good to if you are using a KDE box
 * MidnighToker rolls his eyes
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: the balloon is nice too. But you will need libnotify for that
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: No KDE for me sir. And I already have libnotify so it should be a cinch.
<Galaxor> If those manpages aren't in the libglib2.0-doc package, where would they be?  Or is there some sort of man cache I have to update?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, this is what I need:    https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/prompt-for-fsck-on-shutdown
 * MidnighToker uses e17 :-D its pure bliss
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: Any links that will help me get that balloon thing up and running?
 * LancerDragoon GNOME all the way.
<Peddy> Anybody having trouble with Pidgin in Gutsy?
<FluxD> How do I make terminal service client remember passwords?
<astro76> Galaxor, maybe manpages-dev ?
<habluxa> hello all i got some probelm ..totem could not play
<chapium> habluxa: what are you trying to play?
<LancerDragoon> habluxa: Play what kind of files? You might need some codecs.
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: if you are using the vanilla xchat, once you have a server/channell window open, go to settings ->preferences -> Alerts
<Galaxor> astro76:  Nope, not that one either.  Thanks.
<habluxa> lancer---its windos media
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: Thanks.
<BigDaddy> habluxa: could not play what? Kickball? Football? Chess?
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: np
<Peddy> Anybody having trouble with Pidgin in Gutsy?
<LancerDragoon> habluxa: you will need to install some codec to play those files.
<BigDaddy> peddy
<Peddy> I love kickball xD
<Ratman> Hello there... I am a total newbie with linux / ubuntu...  I have installed the firestarter application but what virus program do I need to install?
<habluxa> lance--where can i get the file
<Haemoth> Does Gutsy have support for the UDF 2.5 filesystem built-in, or does that need to be installed separately?
<BigDaddy> lol, Peddy what kind of problems? It eats a lot of memory IMO
<astro76> habluxa, you will need w32codecs, you can get it from medibuntu
<FluxD> How do I make terminal service client remember passwords?
<astro76> !medibuntu | habluxa
<ubotu> habluxa: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<habluxa> thank guys lemme check it
<LancerDragoon> habluxa: good luck
<Peddy> BigDaddy: I know, but I'll send a screenie of my problem. Slightly worse, to say the least. Just fyi I've purged and reinstalled several times.
<VJain8905> Hi, I plan to install a linux distribution in a few days, most likely Ubuntu. But i've recently learned of Kubuntu and Xubuntu, what's the difference between these distributions? (I am a newb to linux in general)
<BigDaddy> VJain8905: the only differece is the desktop envirnment
<astro76> VJain8905, they use gnome, kde, and xfce respectively... you could download the livecds and try each out
<Flannel> VJain8905: the difference between all *ubuntu's is the desktop environment.  They're really all one distro, just with different GUIs.
<Peddy> Can I send a file in xchat?
<VJain8905> BigDaddy: could you elaborate please?
<nalioth> Ratman: no antivirus is needed
<FluxD> !kubunti | VJain8905
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubunti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FluxD> !kubuntu | VJain8905
<ubotu> VJain8905: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<BigDaddy> My recommendation is stick with Ubuntu proper until you are comfortable. Then just install another DE
<Peddy> BigDaddy: You can sort out VJain8905 first
<Jausk> Hi!
<Peddy> meanwhile I'm upping a screenshot
<VJain8905> ok, thank you. And what do you mean by desktop enviorment?
<Ratman> Hi, what virus scan programs are good to use with ubuntu?
<FluxD> clamav
<FluxD> nod32
<usser> Ratman: clamav, avira antivir
<AlanBShepard70> how can I diff a folder recursively and delete duplicate files? I thought it was diff -r /home/folder ???
<usser> FluxD: nod32 has linux version?
<FluxD> yup
<chronographer> anyone know how to use xhost to enable me to run this  'DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/deluge' in a virtual terminal or crontab and appear on my desktop ??? apart from xhost + ? is there a text file for me to edit someone is aware of?
<Ratman> ok, I know it's personal preference but which is most popular?
<BigDaddy> VJain8905: The operating system is not a graphical entitiy like it is in Windows. Explorer.exe gives you your shell, file manager, and startmenu, taskbar, systemtray...
<usser> AlanBShepard70: probably by using find command
<Jausk> I can do md5 to a folder or md5 only works with the files?
<nalioth> Ratman: no antivirus is needed
<chronographer> diff < rsync
<astro76> Ratman, non are popular as it's not needed, unless you need to scan a windows host
<VJain8905> i'm following you so far
<LancerDragoon> VJain8905: So we have all these other desktop environments to cater to those who need/want a GUI.
<nalioth> Ratman: in your synaptic search for "antivirus"
<BigDaddy> VJain8905: Linux operating systems have desktop enviroments that are platforms for applications and GUI controls to work with the underlying OS
<drizzt69> does anybody have a windows xp iso they can send me ?
<Ratman> ok, but how come no antivirus would be needed... sorry, I am a windows user primarily... why couldn't there be a virus on a linux box?
<LancerDragoon> VJain8905: GNOME is Ubuntu's default desktop environment, but you can use whichever you like.
<VJain8905> ok, thank you
<MidnighToker> Ratman: linux doesn't get virus's in the windows sense
<chronographer> search www.thepiratebay.org for XP Ultimate  its good (for windoze)
<relapse> hi
<MidnighToker> Ratman: the entire OS runs differently
<Jausk> drizzt69, WinXP???? No!!
 * usser drizzt69 sound suspiciously like RIAA agent 
<VJain8905> I'll stick w/ Ubuntu for about a week and go from there. Any programs other than Wine I should get to begin with?
<astro76> !piracy | drizzt69 chronographer
<chronographer> its got SP3 too
<ubotu> drizzt69 chronographer: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<BigDaddy> VJain8905: A simple analogy would be an alternate shell in Windows to the Linux DE. Not necessarily an accurate one, but you might grasp that idea easily
<chronographer> oops
<Peddy> Say no to warez
<Jausk> I can do md5 to a folder or md5 only works with the files?
<DanaG> Don't use a strange modded XP.  I've seen it on sombody else's computer, and he was asking me about some brokenness in it.
<relapse> for some reason, today when i went to turn off my laptop, the shutdown and restart icons are missing, all i get are "switch user, log off, suspend, and hibernate"
<relapse> any ideas?
<Ratman> hmmm, I know they are different but still don't quite understand... but If I wanted one to make sure it would be clamav?
<DanaG> I told him the best thing to do would be to BUY it (from msdnaa.)
<drizzt69> what was that all about ?
<BigDaddy> VJain8905: a week? how new are you to Linux?
<Peddy> Relapse: Happened to me before, have you been playing with Xauthority?
<relapse> no Peddy i installed blubuntu theme
<relapse> thats all
<VJain8905> very new, but I'm giving myself a week to get a feel for the DE, I'll fiddle around to find the DE i like best
<LancerDragoon> VJain8905: Exaile, please go play with Exaile.
<astro76> drizzt69, you do understand it's illegal to copy copyrighted software?
<usuario> ola
<Peddy>  Peddy test
<mikefoo> If i was to forward localhost:3306 to a remote-server:3306, would there be any problems with that?  both web/db servers
<BigDaddy> drizzt69: why would you ask for a XP iso in the ubuntu channel?
<usuario> td bem
<relapse> this is a new install, just installed this morning on a new laptop
<Peddy> relapse: What happens if you remove it?
<Peddy> the theme
<DanaG> The one LEGAL thing to do is to find somebody ELSE with a physical XP cd, and then use your OWN existing key.  If it's an OEM key, then you may be SOL.
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: you like Exaile? you ever tried Listen?
<relapse> Peddy: noting changes, i switchedback to human made no difference.
<astro76> DanaG, very true
<Peddy> relapse: but what if uninstall?
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: no, not yet, I shall now give it a try.
<relapse> ill try
<relapse> hold on
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: WAIT
<DanaG> Also, it's subjectively less shady to do it that way.
<drizzt69> astro69, i'm not looking to copy anything i used to have a valid version but comp crashed and i never had a backup
<VJain8905> BigDaddy: is one week not long enough to mess around w/ Ubuntu to see if I like it's DE?
<astro76> drizzt69, you can also get a replacement cd from them for $35
<Peddy> DanaG: I though it was legal to obtain XP (by any means) as long as you use your own (paid) key?
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: wait?
<modu> I know that there is quiet a few, but can someone recommend me a good RSS-feeder?
<DanaG> That's gray area.
<astro76> Peddy, for $35 as I mentioned ;)
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: I was just curious if you knew how to fix the damn thing from duplicating ever song in the library evertime you refresh it
<Peddy> ahh
<Jausk> modu, for gnome?
<Shadix> What does it mean "no public key" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45087/
<drizzt69> astro76, no they won't give me one they said i need to get vista since thats all they make anymore
<modu> Jausk: yes sir
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: Oh, no. I wouldn't know about that.
<BigDaddy> VJain8905: I used Kubuntu for 2 months before I decided to switch to Ubuntu
<mogra> Peddy: Downloaded ISO's are not "legal" per se, as it's illegal to share the ISO. Making "copies of the disk" is considered illegal.
<relapse> Peddy: how do i uninstal the theme, in apperene settings, delete is greyed out
<modu> Jausk: or simply indepandant from gnome, doesnt mather as long as it works fine
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: It sure looks pretty though.
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: I thought maybe you had tried a few and settled on Exaile
<Peddy> BigDaddy: Can you give me a hand with Pidgin? I have a screenshot upped.
<VJain8905> BigDaddy: k, thanks. I guess I'll try it out for longer then i planned
<astro76> drizzt69, they went back on that and are still selling XP, have you tried recently? otherwise just don't discuss it here
<Jausk> modu, liferea
<Jausk> for example
<BigDaddy> Peddy: what'cha got?
<Jausk> or straw
<Peddy> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5676/pidgin2qd1.png
<m0u5e> .net
<drizzt69> ok i won't discuss it here
 * DanaG uses amarok, for the sake of having folder views.
<relapse> Peddy: how do i uninstal the theme, in apperene settings, delete is greyed out
<DanaG> Oh yeah, there's a ##windows on freenode.
<DanaG> And apparently, irc.ubuntu.com IS irc.freenode.net.
<modu> Jausk: oh, I remember using liferea now that you mention that one, thanks for the tip
<Ratman> can I map drives from my windows box to this (ubuntu) computer?
<drizzt69> astro76, you know why its shutting down all of my torrent programs as soon as they open?
<Peddy> relapse: no idea try asking someone else (or googling) 'how to uninstall themes in ubuntu'
<nalioth> Ratman: yes, using samba
<BigDaddy> Peddy: what is that for your GNOME menu button?
<Jausk> Peddy, your gnome is beatiful
<Peddy> Thanks. I spent a lot of time on it.
<Jausk> but ou use the office?
<Jausk> you*
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my apport is broken.  It never offers up any bug reports.
<Peddy> As you can see, M$ word is on it. Disgraceful
<Ratman> nalioth: Sorry I am totally new and just trying to learn linux, what is Samba?
<astro76> drizzt69, no idea about azureus
<Peddy> I prefer Beryl to Compiz Fusion, but can't get it working in gutsy. So Compiz Fusion it is
<Peddy> I am using Sun's Solaris Nimbus theme btw
<VJain8905> is the difference between PCLinuxOS and Ubuntu the DE?
<nalioth> Ratman: if you use windows, you are familiar with it  :)   it is how windows allows folders and files to be addressed over the network
<BigDaddy> Peddy: are you using any unusual fonts?
<Flannel> VJain8905: no.  theres other differences as well
<Jausk> DE?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ratman about samba
<VJain8905> DE=desktop environment.
<usser> !samba | Ratman
<ubotu> Ratman: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jausk> :) thanks
<VJain8905> Flannel: Are there any major ones?
<Peddy> BigDaddy: Not really, sans.
<BigDaddy> Peddy: is the user you are messaging offline?
<drizzt69> astro76, it did the same in bittorrent but now i can't even find bittorrent and it won't let me reinstall it because it says its still there and won't let me un-install it
<Peddy> Bigdaddy: I am using the same ones since I upgraded from Feisty. Pidgin hasn't been working since
<Peddy> nope
<Peddy> online
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one thing I was surprised to learn: apparently SMB is also called CIFS.
<usser> Peddy: did u try purging pidgin
<Peddy> If I look at the output in terminal, it says 'segmentation fault'
<egkamp> I could use some help getting my laptops' scroll pad to work with a vmplayer ubuntu 7.1 appliance
<usser> Peddy: and installing again
<Peddy> usser: yes
<Kamandag> how can i install Opera in breezy 5.10?
<sidlet> Is pidgin available in feisty?
<usser> Peddy: wow segfault eh
<Peddy> usser: And deleting my /home/peddy/.pidgin
<usser> Peddy: its probably a bug
<sidlet> or am I stuck with gaim?
<Peddy> Segfault, core took a dump
<LancerDragoon> sidlet: Only through third-party repos, I think.
<Peddy> -.-
<sidlet> bummer
<astro76> Kamandag, you should update to a supported version of Ubuntu
<LancerDragoon> sidlet: I'm using pidgin myself, on feisty
<DanaG> Debuntu.org has pidgin.
<Haemoth> Does Gutsy have support for the UDF 2.5 filesystem built-in, or does that need to be installed separately?
<usser> sidlet: u can compile it yourself
<BigDaddy> Peddy: how about plugin's? What plugin's are you using?
<Kamandag> how can i install Opera in breezy 5.10? ive just downloaded opera for ubuntu
<Peddy> BigDaddy: Excellent thought. I am disabling all of them right now.
<judgernaught> Can anyone explain to the difference between the CD distro and the DVD distro?
<Peddy> pidgin
<Flannel> VJain8905: I have no idea.  Ubuntu uses dpkg while PCLinuxOS uses rpm, PCLos is based on Mandriva, while Ubuntu is based on debian.  If you want KDE with ubuntu (the DE PC... uses) you just use Kubuntu.
<sidlet> usser, i see no need to compile something. :P it'll break the beautiful apt system I have going.
<Ratman> how do I get to a command line?
<Jausk> judgernaught, the DVD distro have more packages
<usser> judgernaught: dvd has extra packages on it
<sidlet> usser, but thanks for the idea anyway..
<VJain8905> Flannel: thanks
<LancerDragoon> sidlet: third party repos is your best bet then
<nalioth> Ratman: Applications > accessories > terminal
<usser> sidlet: have u heard of checkinstall
<Flannel> judgernaught: The DVD has both the liveCD and the text based installer, and includes more packages
<rubydiamond> how to install fonts in ubuntu
<LancerDragoon> sidlet: or getdeb.net
<weltschmerz> anyone here a genius with Grace?
<Ratman> thanks, sorry this is sooooo new.
<sidlet> no.... whassat?
<DanaG> DEBUNTU.
<Flannel> judgernaught: that is, more packages in the repos on the CD
<usser> sidlet: it compiles and produces a .deb
<DanaG> for pidgin.
<sidlet> !checkinstall
<VJain8905> Flannel: also, should I start out with Kubuntu or Ubuntu if I am going from Windows -> Linux
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<usser> sidlet: which u can install
<LancerDragoon> VJain8905: Kubuntu uses KDE which is aesthetically similar to Windows.
<judgernaught> thank you all very much.  is the dvd worth buying to get the extra packages?
<Jausk> and Gnome to Mac OS X
<VJain8905> which would you suggest for a first time linux user?
<Flannel> VJain8905: Either one, its really just personal preference.  I suggest trying both, either by liveCD of each, or by installing them both (install one, then install the other via package management), they can both sit on the same Ubuntu install (that's Ubuntu the distro, not Ubuntu the flavor)
<LancerDragoon> VJain8905: I prefer Gnome, but it's only a personal preference thing.
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu 7.10 and my x800 pro, I'm trying to get the fglrx drivers working but I bootup with a black screen. I posted a thread on the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186) with what i've tried and my xorg.conf if anyones willing? :(
<nalioth> VJain8905: they are all free to choose from.  install them all, use them and see whiche one YOU like
<VJain8905> thanks
<Flannel> judgernaught: The packages will be outdated already, so unless you're using it somewhere that has no internet, you don't really get any benefit
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: I don't agree with that. KDE is so dissimilar to Windows
<R3ckl3ss> Anyone know of a good usenet program that will work with NZB's?
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: I thought there would be someone disagreeing with me about it. :D
<BigDaddy> KDE is much nicer looking that WIndows
<amidaniel> BigDaddy: Well, unless you turn on redmand
<Peddy> BigDaddy: I can now send messages, the core doesn't take a dump anymore, but there is still no send button.
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: Glad it could be me then!
<amidaniel> Or whatever it was called
<diogofsr> BigDaddy: MUCH more...
<Kamandag> ive just downloaded opera for ubuntu.. whats next?
<Kamandag> .deb
<judgernaught> thanks to everyone who helpled me. im loggint out now
<usser> Peddy: theres no send button in pidgin at all :)
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: Haha, I suppose it's because the Kicker is almost always used on the bottom of the screen, which would certainly remind one of windows.
<Flannel> Kamandag: double click it.
<Jausk> bye judgernaught
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: I agree there
<Jausk> later
<Jausk> xD
<BigDaddy> Peddy: what plugins did you disable?
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: Glad we agree on that. :p
<egkamp> how do I get my laptop's scroll pad to work with ubuntu?
<diogofsr> BigDaddy: Although I prefer GNOME.
<Kamandag> archive not supported
<Peddy> BigDaddy: Purple plugin pack. Deleting them too, now.
<cyberick> Can someone tell me how to use math.h library?
 * LancerDragoon begins a promotional advert for GNOME.
<VJain8905> Will setting up the internet on Ubuntu be easy? Or will I need help doing it?
<cyberick> I mean... how to use it on gcc...
<BigDaddy> I love KDE, but Kubuntu had too many problems for me. I like the cornacopia of configuration options in KDE
<Kamandag> Flannel,  archive not supported
<BigDaddy> GNOME has that training wheel feel to it
<DanaG> I can't change brightness when in KDE.
<diogofsr> cyberick: Insert it with include than compile with -lm
<DanaG> I also can't make my panels as nice and slim as my gnome panel.
<BigDaddy> Peddy: never heard of them so I can't help there
<user__> I'm having some problems getting my floppy to work in ubuntu.  Sometimes it won't mount... just green floppy light and brr brr. Sometimes it will mount after looking at the drive a minute or so .
<Shadix> I'm having trouble getting barry installed Shockwaver was helping me but had to go. my issue is that I can't dl opensync i get his error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45087/
<DanaG> I want a KDE version of gnome-panel, essentially.
<LancerDragoon> VJain8905: Your only problem should only be with wireless.
<cyberick> Thanks, diogofsr!
<Peddy> BigDaddy: Problem is fixed, thanks for your help. Problem is with plugins, I'm gonna isolate them and then file a bug report.
<Peddy> BigDaddy: cya
<LancerDragoon> Vjain8905: Although, most wireless cards work with Ubuntu out of the box now.
<diogofsr> cyberick: You're welcome. ;-)
<Shadix> any takers./
 * DanaG is glad to have ipw3945.
<VJain8905> LancerDragoon: thanks
<BigDaddy> DanaG: you know the thing that finally made me swith to Ubuntu from Kubuntu? The simple weather plugin and the CPU/MEM/NET meters
<xoRock> hi, just install realtek driver from this page, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false and i got log out after log in, how to reinstall standard driver?
<BigDaddy> Peddyglad I could have helped
<DanaG> Yeah.  The KDE equivalents are ugly.
<nalioth> VJain8905: if you use cable or *dsl, with a standard wired NIC, it should find the network right away
<DanaG> And you can't even match the colors.
<DanaG> Not easily, I mean.
<BigDaddy> DanaG: and that is what kills me. Everything else is beautiful on KDE, expt for the meters
<Ratman> ok, i downloaded, installed and configured firestarter... is there anything on or around the desktop to show me it's still running or working after I close the box?
<LancerDragoon> VJain8905: If you use PPPOE, without a router between your PC and your modem, you might want to check up on how to set it up.
<Haemoth> Does Gutsy have support for the UDF 2.5 filesystem built-in, or does that need to be installed separately?
<DanaG> And big huge icons instead of menus.
<LancerDragoon> VJain8905: Otherwise, it should work just fine.
<VJain8905> I have a router inbetween, so it should be fine. And I'm dual-booting so at worst, I'll restart in Windows to get help
<nalioth> Ratman: you downloaded with the package manager or with your browser?
<BigDaddy> KDE themes and icons, gorgeous. Kongueror is an awesome FM... Nautilus not so much
<DanaG> Most KDE themes also just feel bulky to me.
<DanaG> Oh, one big gripe with GTK apps:
<BigDaddy> Bulky? Have you seen human?
<Ratman> package manager
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: While I love GNOME, KDE4 is making me seriously rethink my allegiance.
<Ratman> I think
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: oh yeah. I really want to try that
<DanaG> Try going to some File->Open somewhere, and type a path and then hit enter.
<nalioth> Ratman: firestarter doesn't "run" per se, it is used to adjust your firewall settings
<DanaG> And then bang on your keyboard repeatedly and holler when enter does absolutely nothing.
<Shadix> Are there any other chans for support?
<DanaG> So much for accessibility.
<nalioth> Shadix: support for what?
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: Plasma and all them fancy new widgets. I'm so tempted to switch to KDE just for that.
<Ratman> nalioth: ok, so the firewall is part of ubuntu?
<Shadix> I'm having trouble getting barry installed Shockwaver was helping me but had to go. my issue is that I can't dl opensync i get his error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45087/
<Lapinux> i guess i will give this one more try, then if it wont install to heck with it
<nalioth> Ratman: every *nix has a "firewall"
<BigDaddy> Who said KDE was bulky? Danag?
<BigDaddy> http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs19/f/2007/290/b/6/I_like_KDE_dammit_by_marriedman.jpg
<BigDaddy> that was my KDE setup
<drizzt69> nalioth, how do i get firestarter ?
<nalioth> drizzt69: use your package manager
<Ratman> nailoth: ok, thanks
<DanaG> I also LIKE orange, but can't find any nice orange KDE themes.
<Lapinux> i've never had so many problems trying to get linux installed on a pc
<chapium> hi, i cannot hear sound from my mic.   Anyone have any ideas?  alsamixer is unmuted
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: Beautiful setup.
<drizzt69> nalioth, what do i type ?
 * DanaG doesn't have working capture, either.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell drizzt69 about synaptic
<DanaG> All I get is this:
<Lapinux> something about my desktop machine...
<rubydiamond> HOW can I install fonts in ubuntu?
<Shadix> nalioth, any sudggestions
<egkamp> my laptop scroll pad works with the livecd, but not from inside a vmplayer ubuntu appliance
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: thanks. Unfortunately it was really unstable, Login manager problems, quirky app behaviour
<egkamp> xorg.conf looks ok
<lunks> rubydiamond: just drag your fonts to fonts://
<DanaG> ~$ arecord -fcd
<lunks> it should work
<DanaG> Recording WAVE 'stdin' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<DanaG> RIFF$�WAVEfmt &#x10;&#x1;&#x2;D�&#x10;�&#x2;&#x4;&#x10;data�
<lunks> It may require root, dunno
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: Happens, sometimes.
<DanaG> gaack, pidgin mangles it even worse.
<chapium> DanaG: i get pure silence
<DanaG> But anyway, arecord simply HANGS after the riff thingy.
<BigDaddy> I learned a valuable lesson then though. I learned how to have a /home partition
<DanaG> I don't even get silence -- I get the application blocking.
<chapium> if i test it in preferences i get this:  failed to construct test pipeline
<BigDaddy> DanaG: what are you trying to do?
<R3ckl3ss> !nzb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nzb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shadix> no other support chans?
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: I *really* should make a /home partition.
<DanaG> I'm trying to get working audio capture.
<DanaG> Even the HG ALSA doesn't fix it.
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: the only problem I have is that it doesn't automatically use the users from that partition
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: I guess if you're the only user, it wouldn't be a problem, right?
<BigDaddy> LancerDragoon: so I have to make a temp admin and then activate those users after the install
<jo_> hello
<Haemoth> Does Gutsy have support for the UDF 2.5 filesystem built-in, or does that need to be installed separately?
<nalioth> Shadix: well, using debian packages in Ubuntu is one sure way to wreck your system
<LancerDragoon> BigDaddy: Ah, I see.
 * LancerDragoon shows off his desktop: http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/3932/desktop8ik4.png
<BigDaddy> It adds about 5 min to the install process. No big deal. I can go from one OS, wipe the HD, clean install and up and running in 25 minutes
<Shadix> nalioth, oh
<egkamp> can anyone help with getting a scroll pad to work with gutsy?
<user__> Any floppy drive ppl in the room ? Disk is formated in ubuntu msdos format, bad block check on .  It takes more than a minute to mount it in ubuntu, but is instantly available to an xp machine in vm ware when enabled with vmware tools.  Ideas why so slow mounting in linux? <vmware off>  ofcourse
<BigDaddy> Windows can suck it from now on. I haven't touched XP except for at work since Sept 20
<Shadix> nalioth, is there any way to install Barry then or am I hooped?
<chapium> egkamp: what is not working?
<nalioth> Shadix: have you searched in synaptic for it?
<LancerDragoon> I haven't touched Windows seriously since last year, I think.
<egkamp> i can not scroll
<Shadix> what is synaptic?
<BigDaddy> DanaG: do you get garbled sound or no sound at all?
<egkamp> the mouse works other than that
<chapium> egkamp: have you checked mouse preferences?
<BigDaddy> Shadix: Synaptic is the package manager for Ubuntu
<DanaG> Not even silence, just an application hang.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Shadix about synaptic
<Haemoth> Sadly, I need to use Windows to watch high defenition movies.
<DanaG> It's like the system call never returns.
<nalioth> Shadix: you should always try to use Ubuntu packages first
<egkamp> the graphical mouse preferences utility doesn't have anything to do with scrolling
<egkamp> i've looked at xorg.cong and it looks ok
<BigDaddy> DanaG: do you have integrated soundcard or thindparty?
<chapium> egkamp: do you mean a scroll wheel or a touchpad?
<abbe> hi channel
<nomasteryoda> but there is a tool for that called ksynaptics
<LancerDragoon> Haemoth: Aye sir, too bad that Linux doesn't support HD videos that well.
<liberion> anyone live in kentucky?
<egkamp> chapium: i mean a laptop touchpad's scroll pad
<abbe> I'm running gutsy and hotplug for network interface is not working.
<egkamp> the part of the touchpad with the ridges
<chapium> liberion: near ky
<liberion> chapium, what state?
<chapium> liberion: indiana
<chapium> liberion: nowhere close to there at the moment
<abbe> can anyone help me how to fix this ?
<Haemoth> LancerDragoon, hopefully that can change in the future.
<abbe> shall I modify udev rules directly or any other recommended way
<nomasteryoda> abbe, for wireless or wired?
<Haemoth> LancerDragoon, nice desktop, btw. ;]
 * DanaG boots back to his real system.....
<abbe> nomasteryoda: wired, USB network device, running cdc-ether module
<lunks> Can I have more than one side pane on Nautilus?
<liberion> chapium, my sis live in jeffersonville ,IN
<LancerDragoon> Haemoth: Thanks! Worked quite a bit on it.
<BigDaddy> DanaG left? I was trying to help!
<nomasteryoda> hmmm, i've never used one of those on any of my ubuntu boxen.... i would think aliasing would be needed so the system sees it
<abbe> nomasteryoda: whenever I plugin the USB cable, it should ifup, and whenever I plug out, it should ifdown
<nomasteryoda> but hmho
<chapium> BigDaddy: i'm also having sound capture problems
<RCP> I need help with Wine
<BigDaddy> chapium: what issues are you having?
<BigDaddy> RCP: what do you need help with?
<Lapinux> if im in a livecd session doing an install, is there a way to determin which drive grub will consider hd0?  just to double check...
<nomasteryoda> i dumped networkmanager for wicd too.. works all the time
<beterraba> do you know any application of linear algebra?
<chapium> BigDaddy: sound works in general, but mic doesnt respond
<RCP> I instilled Vnc and I need to know where the Folder that it is in
<egkamp> linear algebra can be done with octave
<abbe> networkmanager sucks
<nomasteryoda> and does not ask me to enter a password once i've authenticated on a network... networkmanager is lame that way
<beterraba> octave?
<nomasteryoda> wicd rocks!
<egkamp> maxima also does linear algebra
<egkamp> octave is the matlab clone, we used it for NumAnal II
<beterraba> ah ok
<beterraba> but..
<egkamp> maxima is symbolic
<chapium> BigDaddy: i get this bizarre errror in sound prefs if i test it:  Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<beterraba> something smaller
<RCP> I instilled Vnc and I need to know where the Folder that it is in - Bigdaddy
<beterraba> but cool
<BigDaddy> chapium: lets start at the beginning. Do you have the mic plugged into the correct jack? Don't laugh, I still make that mistake on the front of my PC
<beterraba> something i can do
<egkamp> there is also a gnu linear programming app, i think
<beterraba> =P
<Haemoth> I have some minor problems with wicd. The wireless network does not reconnect if it goes down. Sometimes I need to plugin in the wired network, and then the wireless might show up again. Apart from that, its great. NetworkManager had be rebooting Ubuntu everytime my wireless went down.
<BigDaddy> RCP: you are installing VNC through wine?
<RCP> yes
<nomasteryoda> abbe, when connected to my network (has 2 wifi routers with same name), it sees only the 1... if it is connected and all other noize is gone.... much nicer
<chapium> BigDaddy: laptop, one mic on top, a plug in in front
<Haemoth> *me
<beterraba> you say the graphics?
<RCP> hmm
<RCP> Yes, Bigdaddy
<BigDaddy> RCP: um, I don't know anything about that app, but isn't it native to linux?
<RCP> I thnik
<BigDaddy> chapium: damn, that would have been great if it was that simple
<chapium> BigDaddy: haha, yes
<BigDaddy> RCP: look in Synaptic
<RCP> ok
<BigDaddy> chapium: hold on
<Haemoth> http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs23/f/2007/321/8/a/Linux_Desktop_by_wotanist.png
<Haemoth> :D
<BigDaddy> RCP: yeah it is in Synaptic
<RCP> hmm....ok
<BigDaddy> chapium: I am looking for the hardware/device manager in Ubuntu
<chapium> BigDaddy: prefs -> hardware
<BigDaddy> chapium: yeah I got it... can you find your sound capture device in that?
<chapium> seems like it would be an administration tool, not preferences
<Shadix> nalioth, i got a little farther but after checking and installing from synaptics I still get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45090/
<lunks> How stable is it to install KDE 4 on Gutsy?
<BigDaddy> Mine is AC'97 audio controller with NVidia chipset.
<BigDaddy> chapium: that was what I thought as well about the location of the device manager
<RCP> <BigDaddy> I need to know where it instilled the files for VNC (where wine did)
<sn00zer> how do you uninstall a program compiled from a tarball?
<dudeicles> hello i'm having trouble with openGL
<BigDaddy> RCP: what did you install? VNC4 or the server... which files are you wanting?
<soleblaze> uh..is anyone else getting unsigned installation packages when they're running apt-get/synaptic?
<RCP> The vnc4
 * DaveyJ Take a Bow - Black Holes & Revelations (Japanese) - Muse (x«amarok)
<chapium> BigDaddy:  its a bit cryptic.  The sound device is SB450 HDA Audio
<soleblaze> I installed some stuff, and then I tried to sudo again and it started telling me my password was bad
<nalioth> Shadix: check your server window, please
<sidlet> RCP, By default, all wine installed files go in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<dudeicles> here's what i'm getting trying to check if opengl is installed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45088/
<nalioth> DaveyJ: please turn that off  :)
<Shadix> errr where is that
<sidlet> that being the root of your re-created M$ directory structure
<BigDaddy> RCP: oh wait never ming, WINE puts them in your /home directory then in .wine
<BigDaddy> chapium: the sound device? it has to say capture device. Do you see that anywherE?
<chapium> BigDaddy: it doesnt seem right though, it says the vendor is ati
<RCP> Bigdaddy Im not finding it
<BigDaddy> does ATI make sound cards?
<BigDaddy> RCP: do you have hidden foles shown? press ctrl+h
<chapium> BigDaddy: there are two "ALC883 Analog ALSA Capture Device"
<Peddy> Can somebody help me? I get this error when trying to install Pidgin Plugin Pack from Synaptic: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-plugin-pack_2.0.0-1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES/plugin_pack.mo', which is also in package purple-plugin-pack
<cyberick> Does anyone have the problem with the HUGE fonts in the Login window?
<BigDaddy> the path should be /home/RCP/.wine/program files/blah blah blah
<underdawg> hey guys, what's a good linux supported vid card/tv card/both that will hook to a plasma tv?  I'm building a media center box
<Peddy> There is nothing in ~/en-AU/LC_MESSAGES/
<RCP> Thanks
<BigDaddy> chapium: can you post a screen real quick?
<BigDaddy> RCP: did you find it?
<chapium> BigDaddy: sure
<RCP> yes
<newguyss> hi, I need to copy a folder from my desktop to /usr/local and its telling me that access is denied, how do I do that>?
<RCP> Thanks Bigdaddy
<BigDaddy> RCP: so are you good now?
<RCP> yes
<underdawg> !mediacenter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediacenter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sn00zer> how do you uninstall a program compiled from a tarball?
<BigDaddy> RCP: hey no problem. glad to have helped
<soleblaze> Hey, has anyone else here had problems with updating from the official server?  Getting unsigned packages errors?
<Jausk> underdawg, Ubuntu Media Center?
 * DaveyJ Starlight - Black Holes & Revelations (Japanese) - Muse (x«amarok)
<cyberick> Does anyone have the problem with the HUGE fonts in the Login window?
<newguyss> guys, anyhelp, I just want to copy a folder to the usd/local directory how to do that, its telling me that access is denied
<Sogs> Hi there I am trying to mount my mdadm array and it comes up with [  484.789662] EXT3-fs error (device md0): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 8064 not in group (block 261114091)!
<Sogs> [  484.854411] EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted!
<kitaro> ôèãàñå êàê âàñ òóò ìíîãî :)
<Sogs> Am I stuffed?
<cyberick> Does anyone have the problem with the HUGE fonts in the Login window?
<mikeo1> if i upgrade my motherboard on this comp will i still be able to boot ubuntu?
<nalioth> mikeo1: if you stay with the same type of processor, you should be able to
<mikeo1> its the same chipset but no longer micro atx and now will have a dedicated vid card
<newguyss> cyberick: lol, good one, once I had to font at all there, I had to format the computer, lol
<eckesicle> !repeat | cyberick
<ubotu> cyberick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mikeo1> cause it worked the last time when i upgraded an X2 to a Q6600
<Ratman> ok, i installed clamav, how do I configure it?
<chapium> BigDaddy: http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~mjchapma/dm.png
<Ratman> its not on the applications menu.
<nalioth> Ratman: look in your synaptic for "clamav" and pick a frontend for it
<Ratman> in synaptic package manager?
<cyberick> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cyberick> o.O
<nalioth> Ratman: yes
<Kalamansi> hello im done installing ubuntu with x window 7.04 and its now my server..Q: how to boot in DOS mode? (without x window)..thanks
<greenmanspirit> has anyone got gnome online desktop to build with jhbuild correctly?
<newguyss> Kalamansi: use sudo
<BigDaddy> chapium: have you searched google for this hardware yet?
<Ratman> nalioth: it's not listed but comes up when I do a search..... which do I need to check?
<subha> hi all
<eckesicle> hello
<kevin> hi
<Kalamansi> newguyss: just type sudo when i restart pc?
<nalioth> Ratman: you should have gotten a list of clamav frontends
<subpar> does cd burning in ubuntu finalize the cd? and if so, how can I turn that off?
<eckesicle> Kalamansi, do you want to access the terminal window, or start the computer without running X-windows?
<eckesicle> !terminal | Kalamansi
<ubotu> Kalamansi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ratman> nalioth: I have clamav and clamav-base but others are not installed like -dameon -data -docs ,etc.
<lunz> how do i upgrade feisty to gutsy using cdrom?the upgrade dialog is not displayed. Any command line for upgrade?
<subha>  i wnat to keep log in the server for different machines when i am installing ubuntu from a local server .how?
<Kalamansi> eckesicle:  start my server without x window and also how to start with x window.thanks
<nalioth> Ratman: you don't see "kclam" or any other frontend?
<r-c> what app can i use with .rar files in ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<Ratman> nalioth: there is a klamav is that it?
<chapium> BigDaddy: from the looks of google i'm lucky to have sound :0
<BigDaddy> chapium: lol, thats what i was thinking
<nalioth> Ratman: that is one frontend. let me look a minute
<Tony_> Greetings, super-noob here.  First time install with gnome.  I felt things were running slow, figured the "restricted ATI driver" would help, and now I get nothing on startup, just a blank screen.  I started in the diagnostic mode, but don't know how to turn off the ATI restricted driver from there.  Any help?
<underdawg> hey guys, what's a good linux supported vid card/tv card/both that will hook to a plasma tv?  I'm building a media center box
<Ratman> nalioth: ok, thanks.... I am not sure I am going to like linux!
<BigDaddy> chapium: it appears to be similar to the winmodem of ol` hardware made for windows only
<eckesicle> Kalamansi, Read this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<nalioth> Ratman: clamtk or avscan are both front ends for clamav
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> why do you require to start without X and with X ?
<nalioth> Ratman: there are no viruses in linux (and no need for clamav)
<lunz> how do i upgrade feisty to gutsy using cdrom?the upgrade dialog is not displayed. Any command line for upgrade?
 * DaveyJ Soldier's Poem - Black Holes & Revelations (Japanese) - Muse (x«amarok)
<AdemoS> During Ubuntu setup getting a "paring error detected" message
<Jausk> bye
<newguyss> Kalamansi: I think you can choose which mode when you start
<Ratman> nalioth: ok... I just don't understand this OS at all! :(  Thought it would be fun to learn but so far it is nothing but frustrating!
<AdemoS> *parity erroro detected
<r-c> what app can i use with .rar files in ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<nalioth> Ratman: once you learn it, it won't change
<BigDaddy> chapium: is your PC a Dell?
<Drule> Good morning.
<lunz> !update
<cyberick> r-c: Do you want to extract .rar files? If so, just sudo aptitude unrar
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kalamansi> bulmer: i just want to know how to start my pc ubuntu without x and also how to start ubuntu with x...
<Crozar> good morning Drule
<Ratman> nalioth: I hope so...  thanks
<Drule> Hey.
<AdemoS> So does anyone know about this "parity error detected"?
<lukas_> Hi everybody
<Drule> it is a good day for ubuntu..
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> go and start what you have now, if you need a console just ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<chapium> bigdaddy:  acer aspire 5100
<Haemoth> Does Gutsy support UDF 2.5?
<BigDaddy> chapium: shoots that down
<josiahw> I am trying to convert a .dmg to a .iso using dmg2iso and when I do it in terminal it just stays blank for a LONG time as if its processing... is there a command i can use when doing dmg2iso.pl filename.dmg filename.iso so that I can see what its status is?
<lukas_> Do you anythink speak Czech?
<lunz> how do i upgrade feisty to gutsy using cdrom?the upgrade dialog is not displayed. Any command line for upgrade?
<greenmanspirit> guessing thats a no, lol
<lunks> !cz | lukas_
<ubotu> lukas_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Tony_> Hi all, I disabled my system by using the ATI restricted driver.  Does anyone know how to undo it and go back to the default driver from the recovery command line?  I can't even get back into gnome.
<lukas_> Give please me driver for ATI radeon 9600
<CubeXombi> Can someone lend me a hand with ATI Drivers, I've been goofing around trying to get them to work right since i moved to gutsy,
<Tony_> Wow bad night for ATI I guess :)
<CubeXombi> Tony_
<CubeXombi> HA!
<nalioth> lunz: is it the alternative cdrom ?
<CubeXombi> I'll get you back in
<Tixer> anyone in here have experience with IRoffer?
<Tony_> sweet thx man
<Crozar> its been the  8th day me and my windows friends are using UbuntU , and they are exited about this System , they even say this is how computers should be but not that HO3 ( windows ) that runs around with no protection
<eckesicle> !ati | CubeXombi
<ubotu> CubeXombi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lunz> nalioth,it is a live cd
<CubeXombi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> lunz: you'll need the alternate cdrom to upgrade from
<chapium> bigdaddy, thanks for the help.  I've got to get some rest
<BigDaddy> chapium: aha... it's a known bug
<josiahw> try this ATI and NVIDIA users: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html             works great for me
<CubeXombi> that "would" be a good read if i didn't already follow it and get
<CubeXombi> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<lukas_> thanks you ubotu
<BigDaddy> I just found it at launchpad
<lunz> nalioth,how to get the alternate cd?why i cant uprade from the live cd?
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu 7.10 and my x800 pro, I'm trying to get the fglrx drivers working but I bootup with a black screen. I posted a thread on the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186) with what i've tried and my xorg.conf if anyones willing? :(
<nalioth> lunz: i'm afraid not  :(
<CubeXombi> meta4ical.. one second .. nothing to do with the drivers
<Kalamansi> newguyss: i dont see any choices there when i start my ubuntu..what to type?is there a command to type there so i could login in dos mode?(without x window)
<chapium> lunz: links to the alternate cds are usually on the same page as the normal one
<BigDaddy> it is the same as the old winmodems. The HDA driver (and modem funny enough) are dependant upon windows
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lunz about alternate
<Crozar> meta4ical, can i clarify
<chapium> BigDaddy: i guess that explains the modem jack on the laptop...
<CubeXombi> meta4ical.. what happens when you boot, do you eventually get into X?
<BigDaddy> chapium: how old is that lappy? was it made for Vista?
<Crozar> meta4ical, its black screen you say ? nothing to see? nothing?
<bulmer> Kalamansi there is no such thing as dos in linux...
<sutabi> I sudo "rm" a file and now its in the trash but when I try to empty it, says permission error, anyone know how I would remove my trash?
<chapium> BigDaddy: Vista Ready!
<lunz> nalioth,so what should i do with the live cd if i can't upgrade it?
<seanwlambert> Hey everyone
<seanwlambert> Im new to ubuntu
<meta4ical> CubeXombi: It goes to the Ubuntu progress bar as you're starting up, and then never reaches the login screen, goes black
<xoRock> how to reinstall sound driver from recovery console
<chapium> BigDaddy: its almost a year old
<Crozar> meta4ical, if that computer is on press Ctrl + ALT + F4 , and if you see something then the screen is detected but the driver is not loaded for the current screen
<BigDaddy> chapium: that is M$ speak for vendor lock-in
<sutabi> seanwlambert: welcome :)
<seanwlambert> sutabi: thanks
<Crozar> sutabi, you want to remove permissions?
<nalioth> lunz: pass it on to a windows using friend  :)
<seanwlambert> I just figured out how to use pidgin as an IRC
<sutabi> Crozar: I want to empty my trash...
<newguyss> Kalamansi: what you mean by DOS mode, you need black screen where you can type commands?
<BigDaddy> Kalamansi: there is no DOS mode. Remember? command line! and the option to boot into the cli should be in your grub menu
<meta4ical> CubeXombi: I also tried ENVY since it worked on my x1550 but it lets me logon, then goes into a white screen
<mike> l\
<Crozar> sutabi, is that a new user in your desktop?
<chapium> bigdaddy i'd prefer to run xp and keep the ram
<meta4ical> Crozar: Alright I'll try that now
<seanwlambert> I have finally been converted from the dark side (microsoft)
<central> hello, I need to burn a cd with 800 mega, i find some cd with 870mega but i can't burn it, any special burner for that ?
<meta4ical> brb
<Crozar> sutabi, its probably because you added new users right?
<BigDaddy> chapium: well, I am sorry I could not help you on that one
<sutabi> Crozar: um.. well its my only user "sutabi" but I removed something as "root"
<Crozar> sutabi, go to user groups and give Full Permission for a user it can do then everything
<Kalamansi> bulmer: what to press when i want to use the x window?ctrl+alt+f2 for console right...what about if you want to get back in x window?thanks
<Crozar> sutabi, lol thats why :/
<CubeXombi> meta4ical you can restore the original Xorg by typing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Crozar> sutabi, why do you remove root when its important for some jobs like that for instance
<seanwlambert> anyone know how to install Ventrilo drivers?
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> you use  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<newguyss> Kalamansi: tyoe exit
<nalioth> Crozar: sudo works fine for those tasks
<sutabi> Crozar: because it was in my /usr/local directory
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> you use  /etc/init.d/gdm stop to also stop X
<sutabi> and sudo rm did the trick
<BigDaddy> crap... got caught. I gotta go to bed. Later all...
<RCP> bigdaddy How can you use a webcam on liunx
<RCP> hmm ok
<sutabi> so now its in my user "sutabi" trash wih root permissions and I cant empty my trash
<nalioth> RCP: search in synaptic for 'webcam'
<Crozar> sutabi, linux is diffrent then windows its more secure and powerful it gives a user FULL BENEFIT , you should use it with no means of any problem ,i cant believe why everybody has some problems and in the end its a little issue or a conflict or maybe hardware ...most likely it can be fixed with some precise reading for accurate feedback on appointing to tasks
<astro76> sutabi, rm does not move files to trash
<root_> 这是哪里呀？
<nalioth> 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<CubeXombi> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0" Mean anything to anyone, cause to me it means my Driver is busted. (or shabbily installed)
<sutabi> AstroI know....
<Crozar> seanwlambert, you need ventrilo? did you try win(E) ?
<root_> 我怎么进到这里了？
<RCP> <nalioth> ok now what do I do
<sutabi> astro76:  ha I know it puts it in my trash... now I want it out but >.> how..
<seanwlambert> crozar, yes. I have installed it and i can run it, but cannot talk or hear, only chat
<central>  hello, I need to burn a cd with 800 mega, i find some cd with 870mega but i can't burn it, any special burner for that ?
<Crozar> root_, !language
<sutabi> I dont see .trash folder so I cant change the permossions
<Crozar> english root_
<seanwlambert> Im sure is a codec thing
<nalioth> RCP: install whatever you find and read the instructions (i have no webcam)
<astro76> sutabi, I said rm does NOT move files to your trash, you said you did sudo rm and now the files are in trash, this is impossible
<astro76> sutabi, but anyway if you want to empty the trash, sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<lunz> nalioth,thanks
<Crozar> hmm seanwlambert for sound drivers and portings you must ask soundray but he isnt here atm
<Crozar> sutabi, you removed root :/
<seanwlambert> crozar, thanks anyway
<Crozar> sutabi, trash can be deleted btw
<sutabi> astro76: oh.. .Trash >.<
<sutabi> grr
<Crozar> sutabi, you can log in with nautalis
<central> ?
<CubeXombi> <meta4ical back in X now?
<meta4ical> Crozar: Ctrl + Alt + F4 didn't do anything :P
<Tony_> CubeXombi: Thanks, I'm back in.  The reconfigure changed things a little, but I'm at least back into gnome.  I think it backed up my config file.  How do I go in and look at the new one and the old one?  I'd like to duplicate everything exactly (it was working fine before) except for the driver, of course.
<meta4ical> No, I can get back by reverting it to vesa but that doesn't really fix the problem
<central>  hello, I need to burn a cd with 800 mega, i find some cd with 870mega but i can't burn it, any special burner for that ?
<Crozar> no meta4ical ctrl alt f4 = msdos ( terminal )
<astro76> msdos?
<meta4ical> Crozar: what?
<Crozar> meta4ical, if it havent :( then ? how can you do such work
<Crozar> means you can start ubuntu ? meta4ical ?
<sutabi> astro76: believe it or not as for me Gutsy removing anything that has been set to root permissions and I do "sudo rm" it ends up in my trash =_=
<niru> I want to change the desktop text color
<Crozar> astro76, i maen linux DOS
<central> i need to burn ubuntustudio
<niru> I added the following lines in .gtkrc-2.0
<CubeXombi> Tony_ in terminal "ls /etc/X11/" you should see xorg.conf, it thers a .conf~ that should be the backup
<central> 800mega
<meta4ical> Sorry i'm kind of confused ><
<niru> style "desktop-icon"
<niru> {
<niru>  NautilusIconContainer::normal_alpha = 255
<niru>  text[NORMAL] = "#000000"
<niru>  NautilusIconContainer::frame_text = 1
<niru> }
<niru>  class "GtkWidget" style "desktop-icon"
<MidnighToker> sutabi: why are you deleting everything with root permissions!?
<MidnighToker> niru, dont spam, pastebin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell niru about paste
<Crozar> meta4ical, laptop or pc?
<niru> but the text comes with a patch now
<meta4ical> Crozar: PC
<Tony_> CubeXombi great thanks again
<sutabi> MidnighToker: I wasn't just a folder in "/usr/local" netbeans to be percise
<Crozar> hmmm weird meta4ical , ati cards can work normally i dunno why you want powerful driver when you can use the common one
<jals> is there a way to get compiz/scale to behave exactly like expose?
<MidnighToker> sutabi: ah, fair does, if its just the netbeans, for a moment then i thought you were really mad
<MidnighToker> jals: exactly? yeah, with a load of trial and error
<CubeXombi> Meta4ical what card do you have?
<Crozar> jals, you mean to orginize windows as a table view infront of y our screen>/
<MidnighToker> jals: or maybe some googling for mac themes/cloning?
<jals> MidnighToker, well i mean more the button behavior
<sutabi> MidnighToker: lol shoot 4 years ago with Mandrake I was made running as "root" as my primary user
<meta4ical> Crozar: I ran 7.04 a few months back and loved it, i wanted to switch over from windows completely. I managed to get the only reason for me staying on windos (counterstrike) working. so that's why... i need it over the standard
<Kalamansi> how to adjust my resolution?there is no options in desktop...thanks
<jals> ie. press and hold f9, shows all windows
<Crozar> jals, just go to options and bindings my friend
<meta4ical> CubeXombi: It's an ati radeon x800 pro pci-e
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Kalamansi about fixres
<RCP> <nalioth>Ok now what (Im new to this)
<jals> Crozar, i did try that, but it doesn't behave how i'd expect
<Crozar> meta4ical, i see :/ gamers have problems
<nalioth> RCP: i don't have a webcam  :(
<nantax> hi, is rocketdock available for use in ubuntu?
<MidnighToker> jals: yeah, you can with some messing about, i found it was actually more pleasant using some of the other desktop switching tho, there is a compiz control pannel where you can muck about to your hearts content
<RCP> hmm
<xinfang11> 怎么进中文频道呢？
<Kalamansi> how to adjust my resolution?there is no options in desktop...like i want to be my screen and txt will be small txt...thanks
<Crozar> meta4ical, most people here talk about help which is because of gaming lo
<nalioth> 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<meta4ical> Crozar: Wine and CS installed without a hitch, it was just getting the card to work, but that was a different card
<sutabi> Kalamansi: Gusty?
<RCP> <nalioth> where do I go to use the app
<sutabi> ermm Gutsy
<nalioth> RCP: look in your menu
<jals> if i bind to f9, hitting f9 brings up the windows but won't make them disappear again
<meta4ical> Crozar: I never had any problems with getting the game to run/operate, just the video drivers
<Kalamansi> sutabi: where is gutsy located?
<Crozar> meta4ical, i see linux as a entertainment system , and get linux games like Quake ;)
<sutabi> Kalamansi: no i mean are you running Ubuntu 7.10 aka Gutsy
<RCP> <nalioth> Like I said im new to this where is that at
<jals> is there alternate way to bind so the key acts more like the <super> key
<MidnighToker> jals: ah, i see what you mean -thats annoying. i think you might have to go googling -or into the #compiz chatroom(s)
<Kalamansi> sutabi : 7.04
<nalioth> RCP: at the top left, "Applications"
<Crozar> jals, you must use the bindings , its a problem when you dont understand hwo to use it
<nalioth> Kalamansi: see your PM from ubotu
<Crozar> jals, go to #compiz channel and see how they will help you
<sutabi> Kalamansi: blah =_= you have to do that manuelly via /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jals> ok, thanks MidnighToker, Crozar
<windego40> anyone with some time want to help me set up WoW on abuntu 7.10?
<sutabi> WoW works on linux!
<sutabi> ?
<windego40> i mean i have it set up its just running really slow
<MidnighToker> wine
<RCP> <nalioth> thay are not in there
<sutabi> oh pff lol
<meta4ical> i had wow working with some random guide at 40fps : )
<MidnighToker> lol
<windego40> yeah :\
<cowbud> is there unofficial support for feisty PPC style?
<Crozar> its /j #compiz-fusion
<Kalamansi> nalioth:  yeah thanks
<MidnighToker> windego40: ati or nvidia?
<Kalamansi> sutabi : whats the command there?
<meta4ical> so can anyone assist with ym video card problem?
<windego40> nvidia
<nalioth> cowbud: is this channel ok?
<cowbud> nalioth: huh?
<nalioth> cowbud: unofficial PPC support?
<MidnighToker> cowbud: ppc? ppc arch?
<cowbud> MidnighToker: yeah
<niru> can anybody help me in changing the desktop icon text color
<MidnighToker> nice to see some ppc users about
<windego40> midnighToker: ive tried getting the drivers for it but they dont work
<sutabi> Kalamansi: googled: http://www.perpetualpc.net/srtd_resolution.html
<cowbud> nalioth: uh i'd say since this is general ubuntu yes
<Haemoth> Does Gutsy support UDF 2.5?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sutabi about fixres
<nalioth> cowbud: we help with ppc Ubuntu
<cowbud> MidnighToker: did some group of people go for getting ppc up?
<nalioth> cowbud: PowerPC ubuntu is alive and well
<sutabi> nalioth: how?
<cowbud> nalioth: great, so I read that ubuntu dropped official ppc support..are there still packages? No kidding PowerPC is still alive in ubuntu? cause i don't see any feisty stuff..
<sutabi> nalioth: wait lol I dont need to fix mine.. grr
<MidnighToker> windego40: i dont use it, sorry man. which drivers dont work? nvidia binary?
<cowbud> err gutsy hah
<nalioth> cowbud: you can get Gutsy PowerPC images
<sutabi> nalioth: that was Kalamansi's q
<sidlet> How can I get ubuntu-desktop package to re-install on feisty without all the extra gaim bloat? Or do I have to let all that sit around on my desktop since it "depends" on it
<cowbud> nalioth: so they aren't dropping support for it?
<nalioth> sutabi: please use official support when able, is the point i'm making
<sutabi> oh
<nalioth> cowbud: if you have a powerpc question, please ask it
<DerangedDingo> niru: i think that can be done through a GTK2 theme or via gconf-editor
<cowbud> nalioth: see that is my question. Does ubuntu still support PPC?
<niru> DerangedDingo, I have added some lines in gtkrc-2.0
<niru> hidden file under root
<windego40> MidnighToker: yeah i go to add/ remove applications and install the legacy driver but its still running very slow
<niru> but what it did is just added some patches ro the text
<MidnighToker> windego40: what card is it?
<nalioth> cowbud: YES.
<cowbud> nalioth: GODLIKE
<niru> instead of chnaging the color
<lockd> niru: i will figure out what to do after installing gconf-editor
<windego40> MidnighToker: xfx6800 xtreme
<MidnighToker> thats not such an old card. it needs the legacy drivers?
<windego40> MidnighToker: well the others cant be installed for some reason
<MidnighToker> windego40: i would sort out why, the legacy is not correct for that card
<windego40> MidnighToker: for the other drivers it says"NVidia binary X.Org driver ('new' driver) cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."
<MidnighToker> hehe, yeah, right
<Tony_> CubeXombi: lol okay I'm updating my changes to my xorg.conf file in gedit, but when I try to save back the file, It doesn't allow me, no permissions.  Anyway to tell it to save from here, or do I have to safe the file elsewhere then copy it with sudo, or what?
<windego40> what?
<niru> lockd, ok
<MidnighToker> Tony_: run gedit with gksudo
<DerangedDingo> Tony_: ie, gksu gedit /path/to/file
<lockd> niru: not sure if that is an option anywhere in gconf-editor
<MidnighToker> windego40: dont know, thats very odd. computer type has to be supported.... are you up to date with anything
<MidnighToker> everything?
<Tony_> ach so, danke mein freunden
<windego40> MidnighToker: i believe so
<kona> evening everyone
<windego40> hello
<windego40> MidnighToker: is there a way to make sure i am?
<MidnighToker> windego40: any idea what version of a) xorg you're running / b) nvidia-drivers its trying to install?
<MidnighToker> windego40: update manager?
<Peddy> Is anyone having a problem, where in gutsy, the shutdown dialogue makes the screen go black for a split second?
<cubedsi> is the only way to get direct x under linux to vmware windows?
<nalioth> cubedsi: yep
<MidnighToker> cubedsi: you mean let windows use DRI?
<kona> Peddy - yeah
<DerangedDingo> cubedsi: pretty much.
<Peddy> kona: did you find a fix?
<kona> not yet
<cubedsi> DRI?
<Peddy> kona: what graphics card do you have?
<MidnighToker> direct rendoring.... accelerated 3d inside windows? direct x
<kona> kyro 32 mb AGP card
<windego40> MidnightToker: i forgot to mention that i am new to linux. how would i check for those two conditions?
<lockd> cubedsi: wine can also emulate directx, but only older versions and it's not perfect
<Peddy> same with nvidia 8800. Its just like a black flicker, then it jerkily fades back, right?
<cubedsi> yeah i want dx 10
<MidnighToker> windego40: sorry, i'm really new to ubuntu, i have no idea.  -could talk you through it in a couple of others, but you want someone who's familiar with ubuntu
<cubedsi> i have 2 geforce 8600gt 256mb
<MidnighToker> cubedsi: it does DX8, and even then its only the DX7 calls that it supports properly, so give that one up
<cubedsi> but couldn't i vmware xp 64 or vista 64?
<lockd> cubedsi: chances are any of those games are going to require a full VM
<lockd> cubedsi: If, and only if, you have a 64 bit processor
<MidnighToker> cubedsi: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_vidsound_d3d.html
<cubedsi> thanks guys
<lockd> cubedsi: i think it may also take 64 bit linux
<MidnighToker> cubedsi: yeah, 64bit processor and then you still cant use DX10 ;)
<Kamandag> how can i change monitor frequency b4 booting? box was auto set to 75hz. my lcd has lower freq
<cubedsi> and yeah i got a asus quadfather
<Peddy> kona: are you using compiz?
<MidnighToker> lockd: yeah, it should do
<rubydiamond> Can I install fully functional Internet Explore 6 on Ubuntu?
<Shadix> kona: nice nick I ride a Kona MTB
<lockd> rubydiamond: using wine, yes
<lockd> rubydiamond: but fully functional and ie6 are mutually exclusive
<rubydiamond> lockd, will all the functionality will work?
<rubydiamond> lockd, thats very true
<xxw> hello, any one knows how to handle serial interrupt in C?
<Peddy> Shadix: Kona does not seem to be responding
<bruenig> xxw, might try ##c
<Peddy> xD
<MidnighToker> Can anyone help windego40 get nvidia-drivers installed on his box please?
<Peddy> cyas
<rubydiamond> IE4 was the biggest virus till date on the earth
<Peddy> rubydiamond: no that would be windows
<xxw> .... people there ask me to come here because i am using Ubuntu
<lockd> rubydiamond: what functionality? there may be some functionality which couldn't work (like dialup and things)
<hid3> Morning everyone. I'm writing a script on ubuntu system and I'd like tu use mail notification. However I gert `mail`-command not found. What package should I install so I'll have `mail` binary?
<MidnighToker> rubydiamond: exchange 5.0 -open relay
<xxw> and people here ask me to to there....
<windego40> MidnighToker: ive tried enabling the accelerated graphics driver but it doesnt let me
<bruenig> xxw, yeah they probably told you that because they didn't want to deal with an ubuntuer
<rubydiamond> yea.. windows 95 was the biggest virus on the earth till date
<xxw> okay... but, any one?
 * MidnighToker still thinks 3.1 was ok
<Peddy> rubydiamond: you forgot Windows Vista
<rubydiamond> MidnighToker, what is that?
<lockd> hid3: mailutils
<bruenig> xxw, but your question has nothing to do with ubuntu, it has to do with c
<kona> I'm here
<kona> I just hang out elsewhere is all
<hid3> lockd: thanks
<Peddy> kona: are you using CompizFusion?
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> hello....
<MidnighToker> rubydiamond: windows 3.1, before 3.11 introduced the networking mess, but its all OT
<xxw> SORRY about that
<newguyss> hi again, how do I do that * Set an environment variable JAVA_HOME to the pathname of the directory
<newguyss>   into which you installed the JDK release.
<josiahw> how do i put a .img onto a flashdrive?
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> ....always in heart...
<Tony_> Okay, so I got another one for ya:  The reason I was playing with my vid driver was because when I try to view a flash video (like youtube), my whole machine locks up.  Like I have to actually hold down my power button to restart.  I tried using adobe flash, and the other one, but no cigar.  The adobe one sort of worked, but also locked the machine up.  I could move the mouse around, but...
<Tony_> ...that was it.  So, two questions: 1) any way to interrupt in a situation like that and kill the offending app?  and 2) why might it be happening in the first place?
<lockd> hid3: it -should- be telling you this at the command prompt
<kona> Nick is from a kona I used to ride. I ride a Cannondale now - actually I'm selling it.
<kona> Peddy - NO. My card at 32 MB can't handle it.
<MidnighToker> Tony_: you have amd64?
<Kalamansi> how i couldnt find any drivers for my epson stylus cx2900 with scanner and print...anybody wants to help i appreciate it..thanks
<Tony_> Nope
<MidnighToker> hmm, adobe flash is nasty, but its usually ok on 32bit
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> c'mon chat with me...
<defrysk> newguyss, example export path setting : export PATH="${PATH}:/opt/jdk1.7.0/jre/bin/
<Tony_> MidnighToker: AMD Athlon though, but it's an old 1.3GHz one
<nalioth> cHeChA_cE_EmO: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic   :)
<lockd> it's kind of interesting to find modern proprietary unix games in this millenium
<kona> Ahhh I remember the old aMD athlon days. Thank goodness I have a 2.4 GHz P4 now.
<newguyss> defrysk: thanks, but where is the JDK installed? i installed it from the synaptic manager and cant find it
<MidnighToker> Tony_: odd.
<Kalamansi> kona : but p4 2.4gh sucks
<SpeakerMania> Every time I open FileZilla I get a dialog box that states: "can't open file '/usr/share/mime-info/gimp.keys' (error 5: Input/output error)" and it is really starting to annoy. What can I do?
<kona> Not compared to what I used to have - 1 GHz celeron
<cubedsi> (WW) NVIDIA(0): TwinView and SLI are not compatibile.  Disabling TwinView. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45097/
<defrysk> alloos1, dont change your nick just like that , it makes it hard to communicate
<holycow> amd athlons served us very well
<holycow> they typically blew the intels away at a far lower price point
<holycow> lol
<holycow> you can't be serious?
<alloos1> defrysk: I need to enter the java room and I need to be registered, I have one registered nick only
<Tony_> I wouldn't mind troubleshooting the problem, except for the fact that I have to hard restart my machine everytime I go to youtube.  >:(   Is there any special "rescue" key combo I can use to bring up a terminal or process manager of some kind?
<lockd> SpeakerMania: sudo touch /usr/share/mime-info/gimp.keys ? though I doubt that would work
<cubedsi> checkout my pastebin if anyone wants to help me out with twinview and SLI
<nalioth> alloos1: /msg nickserv help register
<Tony_> I thought Linux was supposed to be impervious to lock ups
<defrysk> alloos1, if you want to know where java is installed you wil have to check the properties section of synaptic of the package you installed
<SpeakerMania> lockd, Nope. I get "cannot touch `/usr/share/mime-info/gimp.keys': Input/output error"
<Tony_> And just for future reference, does ubuntu work with hyperthreading or multi-core processors?
<holycow> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<nalioth> Tony_: yes
<defrysk> alloos1, otherwise slocate jdk | grep bin
<sn00zer> Tony_: if firefox crashes the system try ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the xserver
<Tony_> Hrm, yeah tried that one.  :(
<lockd> i'm having a bit of a problem with midi playback - only calling timidity from the command line works
<alloos1> defrysk: thanks alot you are great help, but which file I need to change to get this: * Set an environment variable JAVA_HOME to the pathname of the directory
<alloos1>   into which you installed the JDK release.
<sn00zer> Tony_: did you try ctrl+alt+f1 then log in and use top to find the resource hog then kill <process id>
<sn00zer> between those two methods i've pretty much always been able to avoid a hard reboot
<Tony_> I don't think I used ctrl alt f1, I'll check that one out
<Tony_> thx
<sn00zer> Tony_: ctrl+alt+f7 should bring you back to gui
<sn00zer> sometimes the switch takes a minute or two for the gui to come back
<defrysk> alloos1, what would you like to do with setting path ? to get it to work in firefox ?
<MidnighToker> astro76: BigDaddy: if either of you get this, try right clicking on a chanel name in xchat, it gives you all sorts of options :)
<alloos1> defrysk: iam tryiong to install geoserver
<defrysk> alloos1, what jave version did you install ?
<alloos1> sun-java-jdk
<MilitantPotat1> Whats a program with a GUI to limit the bandwidth a program uses?
<defrysk> alloos1, as far as I cnow with installing that package the path environment is also automagically set
<alloos1> defrysk: thats what I get @ubuntu:/usr/local$ geoserver/bin/startup.sh
<alloos1> The JAVA_HOME environment variable is not defined
<alloos1> This environment variable is needed to run this program
<defrysk> alloos1, have you read this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/161882
<lbakalinsky> dfd
<alloos1> defrysk: iam on feisty, still problem?
<defrysk> alloos1, anyway an example way of setting your path :  export PATH="${PATH}:/opt/jdk1.7.0/jre/bin/"
<defrysk> alloos1, find you jave and set it in .bashrc as a single line at the bottom
<defrysk> your java*
<defrysk> I have to go for now alloos1 so maybe somone else can help you further with setting your path
<alloos1> defrysk: thank you so much, it was so kind of you
<alloos1> will try to get it
<sn00zer> what irc client are yall using and why do you like it more than xchat?
<dwf_starband> i just used aptoncd to copy a bunch of packages to a fresh gutsy install that isnt connected to the internet, it only copied the packages, and didnt install them(thats how its supposed to work) is there an easy way to select them all for install?
<CubeXombi> time to see if my video card works
<ztomic> hope it's not an ATI card
<ztomic> hehe
<rubydiamond> how to add multi-line comments in command line svn .. for doing a commit
<choudesh> rubydiamond: that is a question more directed toward #svn
<ztomic> indeed
<KenSentMe> My mouse doesnt work anymore. When i plug it into my laptop dmesg says this: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9 | usb 3-2: device not accepting address 9, error -71 . Is my mouse broken, or Ubuntu?
<Shadix> hrmmm my comp dosn't shutdown on it's own
<Shadix> sits at deactiveating device eth1
<choudesh> KenSentMe: please pastebin `sudo lspci -vv' and 'sudo dmesg'
<choudesh> !bin | KenSentMe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KenSentMe> choudesh, i know pastebin
<choudesh> !pastebin | KenSentMe
<ubotu> KenSentMe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shadix> hey who has installed "Barry" before (blackberry synce device)
<choudesh> Shadix: what seems to be the issue?
<Shadix> well when i boot back up I'll pastebin the msg
<choudesh> Shadix: ok.
<windego40> hey guys i just found a guide that helped me get WoW working on my comp and it looks like it has a butload of other good info for any problems you might have. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<KenSentMe> choudesh, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45101/
<choudesh> windego40: what is the direct link to it?
<windego40> that one i believe
<windego40> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<munk__> everytime i reboot there is a file that keeps popping up compiz.save how can i make it stop popping up at boot?
<choudesh> KenSentMe: all devices that I see (doesn't make it true though) seem to support: KenSentMe you mouse seems to be supported. I may be a /dev issue
<Shadix> choudesh, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45102/
<envy0pla> Thats a fantastic link there Windego40 Thank you
<windego40> no problem :)
<KenSentMe> choudesh, the mouse worked before, so i know it is supported. I'll check with a different mouse
<v1k1ng1001> I have a quick question
<v1k1ng1001> how do i know if my ati drivers are working?
<v1k1ng1001> is there something I can punch into the terminal?
<eckesicle> v1k1ng1001, maybe lsmod | grep ati
<buttercups> v1k1ng1001, fglrxinfo
<chuy_max> v1k1ng1001, glxinfo | grep endering
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release
<choudesh> KenSentMe: try to fugde the settings.
<jmdc> My monitor goes into standby a couple of seconds into the installation boot. I can still hear the cd spinning though.
<v1k1ng1001> jm:  I have the sme problem
<chuy_max> v1k1ng1001, that's if you want to know if you have direct rendering, otherwise, check xorg.conf and see what driver you are using
<v1k1ng1001> lol
<choudesh> Shadix: I am unsure of your problem and I don't want to suggest a fix. Ask in a few hours (+3 Hours from now EST) and you should get multiple responces
<Lapinux> well i guess that settles that
<v1k1ng1001> What I did was use envy  :(
<Lapinux> no linux on my desktop machine
<choudesh> v1k1ng1001: what seems to be the issue/
<windego40> alright well goodnight everyone
<xTheGoat121x> So... it seems that something in Ubuntu randomly grabs my CPU cycles.... overall it's not that big of a deal, cuz all I have to do is restart... but I'd rather know what's causing it
<choudesh> Lapinux: what no linux - restate your issue.
<v1k1ng1001> I'm having the same problem as jmdc and my screen doesn't look quite right
<choudesh> xTheGoat121x: please describe your issue more
<alecwh> I need to make a pamphlet for class tomorrow, and I can't find ANY app for linux to help me. Can anyone help?
<Lapinux> choudesh: been fighting with grub, cant get my system to boot no matter what i try
<choudesh> Lapinux: what seems to be the issue?
<Lapinux> wow
<Lapinux> choudesh: i get either error 2 or 17 from grub and no boot
<jmdc> Let's make sure it really is the same: I'm using the alternative install cd, and a couple seconds after the installer starts up (a second or too after the logger daemons start up, I see a message flashed (too brief to read) and then the monitor goes into standby mode.
<xTheGoat121x> choudesh, all right.  I'll be doing my normal things (IM, Music, chat, etc), which normally only eats maybe 5-10% CPU... but sometimes, seemingly randomly, my CPU load will shoot up to 90-100% usage, and not come down, no matter what I close.  I try looking at running processes, anything that might be using the CPU, but nothing shows.
<v1k1ng1001> jmdc:  same wit me
<jmdc> Oh, and this is on 10 year old hardware.
<firebird619> I have a question. I have cable Internet and it is really slow tonight, and at times, I have to disconnect the power cord to the modem to reset it and then run sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart because web pages will not load at all. I have never had this problem and going by the modem lights, it isn't losing its signal. Aside from the possibility the net is just slow tonight, could it be something else, settings in Ubuntu or someth
 * v1k1ng1001 did get broacom up and running 
<Haemoth> xTheGoat121x: My NetworkManager did that to my CPU all the time. Check if you have the same problem.
<xTheGoat121x> Haemoth, did it show up in your system monitor?
<Haemoth> xTheGoat121x: Yeah it did.
<choudesh> xTheGoat121x: I suffer the same issue. Accept my machine will stall. I am currently investigating the issue. I personally suspect the same issue that causes slow transfer.
<themoebius> is there any reason why the eclipse-cdt package is still version 3.x instead of 4.x in gutsy? how can I get the new version?
<xTheGoat121x> Haemoth, unfortunately, nothing shows up in System Monitor as eating the CPU cycles.
<xTheGoat121x> choudesh, ouch, that's brutal.
<choudesh> xTheGoat121x: I know. I would suggest turning off the tracker deamon
<choudesh> !tracer | xTheGoat121x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<choudesh> !tracker | xTheGoat121x
<ubotu> xTheGoat121x: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<choudesh> ubotu: you should know that I speak of. ;-)
<sn00zer> how long does it take tracker to index?
<v1k1ng1001> fglrxinfo
<v1k1ng1001>    gives me this:
<amer> hi, can i use fish protocol with nautilus?
<sn00zer> i let it go for over 12 hrs one day and it never finished, i have around 200gb of files
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release
<xTheGoat121x> choudesh, actually.... I don't use Tracker.  I'm waiting for 8.04 before I upgrade from 7.04
<choudesh> sn00zer: depends on what you index.
<v1k1ng1001> does that mean I have the drivers installed properly?
<sn00zer> choudesh, mostly media files
<jmdc> firebird619: Sometimes ISPs start throttling customers that they see using P2P, bittorent and the like. So it might be your ISP being mean to you. Otherwise, if you made any changes to your network lately, that would be useful to know.
<choudesh> xTheGoat121x: then I can't explain it. I myself suffer from freeze ups afters I kill a huge process like azureus or a long java
<buttercups> v1k1ng1001, yes
<v1k1ng1001> :D
<v1k1ng1001> thanks
<v1k1ng1001> now it's on to the next problem which is the same thing as jmdc
<v1k1ng1001> slow boot
<v1k1ng1001> :(
<CubeXombi> I think I broke my Video drivers..
<punzada> !wintv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wintv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CubeXombi> fun times...
<v1k1ng1001> excrutiatingly slow
<punzada> !hauppage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hauppage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<choudesh> xTheGoat121x: I run a beefy VM, when it comes to ubuntu, quad 3.4 ghz with 33GB of RAM
<punzada> what the hell do you need 30 gigs of ram for
<choudesh> xTheGoat121x: and it still freezes after a huge process, X or something else....even XKILL is slow... slower than debian
<punzada> thats pointless no FSB would keep up
<CubeXombi> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0" <-- Mean anything to anyone..
<firebird619> jmdc: Well I do not use p2p at all and I haven't used bittorrent at all lately. The only thing I changed networking wise is so that the Wired Connection in Ubuntu isn't in roaming mode because that seemed to cause Internet problems with me having to restart networking all the time.
<smmagic> 30GB of RAM
<v1k1ng1001> half life 7 requires 33gigs of ram
<v1k1ng1001> but it's not coming out until 2019
<WinterWeaver> have any of you tried disabling IPv6 ?? I had slow app load time, and boot time, until I disabled IPv6. Now everything is better
<v1k1ng1001> he's planning ahead
<jmdc> firebird619: hrm... do you have any way of testing this with other computers?
<v1k1ng1001> what is IPv6?
<jmdc> IP is the internet protocol
<holycow> oh!
<nenolod> <CubeXombi> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0" <-- Mean anything to anyone..
<choudesh> v1k1ng1001: 33GB of RAM is the optimum memory solution given the bottle neck of memory. please do the math and you will see. ;--)
<holycow> okay here we go ... any sound experts around? here comes a question
<jmdc> it is the numbers that web addresses are turned into
<nenolod> CubeXombi, you're using fglrx OpenGL library without the fglrx driver
<WinterWeaver> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<holycow> my gutsy RANDOMLY has sound on and off depending on the reboot ... this seems to be common on the forums
<v1k1ng1001> gotcha
<jmdc> they are in the form xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx - clearly 100 billion numbers is not enough! ;-)
<holycow> i've discovered that i have a /dev/audio and a /dev/audio1 device
<choudesh> holycow: please link to the forums
<holycow> it would seem that the wrong device is being chosen as the default one
<holycow> how would that be set again?
<CubeXombi> nenolod - well i guess that would explain why it's missing..
<holycow> choudesh: i don't want to spam i'll post a fix on the forums instead when i figure out why its defaulting to the wrong device
<firebird619> jmdc: no, unfortunately not. I have never had it act this way before where it is really slow and I have to restart networking or restart the pc. I have had cable a little over a year now. Before that I was on dial-up.
<v1k1ng1001> jmdc:  did you catch this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jmdc> v1k1ng1001: Thanks!
<choudesh> holycow: your more than welcome to think to the forums.
<WinterWeaver> firebird
<v1k1ng1001> i've been reading some and I think the slow boot might be attributable to resolution issues
<Alloosh> hi, iam getting this message in terminal what is that: main.c: WARNING: called SUID root, but not in group 'pulse-rt'.
<WinterWeaver> !ipv6 > firebird619
<choudesh> holycow: ~link that is.
<firebird619> jmdc: I was able to get into here just fine, but for example, I cannot load any web sites right now, it times out.
<MilitantPotat1> Any trickle users here?
<choudesh> !ipv6 | firebird619
<ubotu> firebird619: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<v1k1ng1001> and my splash screen is what is worrying me most right now
<choudesh> WinterWeaver: ;-)
<WinterWeaver> ^_^
<choudesh> v1k1ng1001: why is that?
<jmdc> firebird619: You might have a problem with dns. But, why that would show up now is hard to fathom
<WinterWeaver> thx :P
<v1k1ng1001> I'm worried that ubuntu is hanging at boot because it does not detect my monitor on my lap top
<firebird619> WinterWeaver: Thanks, I will give that a try. Can't make it any slower when sites won't load in the first place.
<choudesh> v1k1ng1001: please post your laptop
<v1k1ng1001> and this is why everything looks a little bit off even though ati drivers are installed
<CubeXombi> killing X to find out .. WOOT MURDAH!
<firebird619> jmdc: Would using, for example OpenDNS or something help out. I have read about OpenDNS before but never used it on Linux. I used to use it on Windows though, when I used windows.
<v1k1ng1001> my computer is a gateway 7405GX
<MilitantPotat1> v1k1ng1001: !xserver
<MilitantPotat1> err
<v1k1ng1001> amd64, ati radeon 9600, 1280X800
<MilitantPotat1> v1k1ng1001 | !xserver
<MilitantPotat1> I really should get some sleep
<choudesh> firebird619: please look @ http://www.opendns.com. the only thing you need to change is you DNS address on a given route. If you don't know how, please ask.
<firebird619> WinterWeaver: Thankfully the site with how to disable IPv6 loaded for me so I can read how to do it. :-)
<MilitantPotat1> !xserver | v1k1ng1001
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jmdc> firebird619: I'm not sure, not really a networking expert. But, you could do this to test your dns service: nslookup google.com
<ztomic> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<choudesh> !abuse
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MilitantPotat1> !xconfig | v1k1ng1001
<ubotu> v1k1ng1001: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<CubeXombi> apparently fglrx will be the death of me
<firebird619> jmdc: nslookup google.com worked, it brought up the Server: and Address: very quickly.
<MilitantPotat1> viking, do the second command
<v1k1ng1001> yeah, I have that webpage already
<v1k1ng1001> it's a bit over my head
<ztomic> CubeXombi: I have terrible luck with fglrx but the xserver drivers work fine.
<v1k1ng1001> ok
<ztomic> xorg even
<CubeXombi> ztomic, i had NO problems with the open drivers in edgy / feisty, .. gutsy on the oher hand, well.. abysmal
<jmdc> firebird619: okay, then I think your isp is probably just having a bad night. but that's just a guess. It happens every once in a while...
<v1k1ng1001> militant:  xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<v1k1ng1001>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071119021015
<ztomic> CubeXombi: I am running an ATI 9550 with xorg driver and OGL works great.
<ztomic> also on my other computer a 7200 works great
<v1k1ng1001> that's bad right?
<CubeXombi> ztomic i was getting about 400fps in glxgears
<firebird619> jmdc: Ok, Thanks for the help.
<ztomic>  1699.649 FPS
<ztomic> xorg drive
<ztomic> r
<MilitantPotat1> v1k1ng1001: no, it made a backup
<firebird619> choudesh: I do know how to change the DNS addresses, but the www.opendns.com site won't load, nor will most sites. Could you tell me what the addresses are? If I remember from Windows, they are 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220. Is that right?
<MilitantPotat1> v1k1ng1001: log out and back in, or do ctrl+alt+backspace if you dont have anything open
<jmdc> firebird619: hey no problem. If it doesn't go away in a day or so come back here and some networking guru can perform the deep magic for you
<ztomic> CubeXombi: the only problem is that Compiz doesn't work but- oh well!
<choudesh> firebird619: seems to be a dns issue
<choudesh> !dns
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<firebird619> jmdc: Ok, Thanks.
<CubeXombi> ztomic, hmmm compiz ran fine for me
<jmdc> v1k1ng1001: I think I missed something. How is it that you have a console at all?
<ztomic> CubeXombi: with xorg-ati driver?
<firebird619> choudesh: Would trying OpenDNS be a good idea then? Are those addresses that I typed the correct ones?
<MilitantPotat1> CubeXombi: what's going on?
<pewpewarrows> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop with an ATI graphics chip, and my glxgears is getting something like 80 FPS, is there something I might have forgotten to do?
<jmdc> firebird: which addresses?
<MilitantPotat1> pewpewarrows: enable restricted drivers?
<v1k1ng1001> MilitantPotat1, restarted x
<CubeXombi> MilitantPotat1 - My drivers suck, but I'm trying to fix em..
<ztomic> CubeXombi: actually, and this is funny, Compiz works with my 7200 but not my 9550 using xorg driver.
<MilitantPotat1> whoa there's two of me?
<firebird619> jmdc: for OpenDNS. I can't load their site so I can't check them.  208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220?
<Jangari> how does one unsave a session?
<MilitantPotat1> CubeXombi: suck how?
<v1k1ng1001> the compiz cube is pretty cool
<v1k1ng1001> at least that's working now
<ztomic> MilitantPotat1: it's ATI
<Jangari> i suppose just close all programs and save the session...
<CubeXombi> MilitantPotat1 - well I just broke them.. but that was tottaly my fault.. just trying to revert back,
<jmdc> firebird619: I don't think openDNS will solve your problem, since nslookup works.
<MilitantPotato> v1k1ng1001: in terminal type fglrxinfo
<MilitantPotato> Jangari: that's what I had to do
<firebird619> jmdc: Ok, I can leave DNS how it is then. I did disable IPv6. I will restart the PC now and see if there is any improvement.
<jmdc> choudesh: why do you think firebird's problem is dns related?
<jmdc> well, good luck to you
<v1k1ng1001> MilitantPotato, display: :0.0  screen: 0
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release
<firebird619> jmdc: Thanks. If it is better after restart, I'll come back here and let you know.
<jmdc> firebird619: I still am inclined to blame your isp, since nothing on your end changed.
<jmdc> firebird619: that would be great
<CubeXombi> killin x one more time
<Jangari> i need to backup my entire system on another machine as a condition for installing linux on it, (my work machine) so what's the best way to do that?
<choudesh> jmdc: no-  I don't.
<MilitantPotato> v1k1ng1001: your resolution is wrong I take it?
<firebird619> jmdc: Yes, and it probably is, but I have never had slow performance from my ISP. I will restart now and see what happens. Thank you all for your help.
<v1k1ng1001> something to that effect
<jmdc> choudesh: okay, I must of misunderstood
<eckesicle> Jangari, is it linux now?
<jmdc> firebird619: see you
<v1k1ng1001> and I think that is what is causing my boot to hang
<v1k1ng1001> but I'm not sure
<Jangari> no
<pewpewarrows> MilitantPotato: it doesn't say any restricted drivers are available.  and my fglrxinfo shows OpenGL vendor Tungsten Graphics and renderer as Mesa, which just seems wrong
<Jangari> i need to backup my xp system in case things go pair-shaped
<v1k1ng1001> feisty installed just fine, but everything looks bigger in gutsy even though compiz is working
<eckesicle> Jangari, ask in #windows
<Jangari> true
<Jangari> alright
<eckesicle> :)
<MilitantPotato> v1k1ng1001: have you gone to System>prefrences>Screen Resolution
<buttercups> v1k1ng1001, you reconfigured your x?
<v1k1ng1001> yeah, it reports the right screen resolution
<MilitantPotato> v1k1ng1001: is everything bigger or just icons?
<v1k1ng1001> everything seems a bit bigger
<MilitantPotato> pewpewarrows: what model of ATI card?
<buttercups> v1k1ng1001, well once you reboot, you wont be using the fglrx driver anymore, the one you wanted info about earlier
<v1k1ng1001> MilitantPotato, although I might be paranoid because I know the login screen is definitely bigger...and I suspect it has something to do with my slow boot time
<pewpewarrows> MilitantPotato: ATI Radeon IGP 320m
<firebird619> jmdc: unfortunately, it still is slow. Hopefully it will be better tomorrow.
<v1k1ng1001> buttercups, that's fine as long as things work
<jmdc> firebird619: dang.
<choudesh> firebird619: what is slow?
<MilitantPotato> 320m?
<MilitantPotato> new to me...
<buttercups> v1k1ng1001, alright as long as you no the fglrx driver is gone since you reconfigured
<ztomic> screen size problems in gutsy - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225339 The important part is  SubSection.
<MilitantPotato> buttercups: he's using the ATI driver
<MilitantPotato> v1k1ng1001: do glxgears
<firebird619> choudesh: the loading of Web pages, some work, others are slow, and most just time out and don't load at all.
<v1k1ng1001> gears r good
<Kalamansi> hello is there any applications that have IM,YM,IRC,Googletalk,MSN?aside from GAIM...Gaim is weak..I always DC...
<buttercups> MilitantPotato, no hes using fglrx proprietary driver
<MilitantPotato> made by ATI isn't it?
<Jangari> v1k1ng1001: do you mean like fonts and text is bigger, not fitting on pages when it should, etc?
<Jangari> that happened when i upgraded to gutsy too
<firebird619> choudesh: For example, google loads right away, but ubuntu.com doesn't load at all, just sits there and eventually times out.
<choudesh> firebird619: argh. let me check my severs. where are you located?
<MilitantPotato> buttercups: yea those are the 8.42.3 drivers
<MilitantPotato> that he's using
<pewpewarrows> MilitantPotato: correction, my chi is an IGP 340m, not a 320m
<pewpewarrows> *chip
<animimotus> someone can say me why sed -ie 's,#\(mkdir -p /dev/bus\),\1,' /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh     works but not  sed -ie 's/#\(mkdir -p /dev/bus\)/\1/' /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh    ?
<MilitantPotato> Graphics chip?
<firebird619> choudesh: Minnesota
<v1k1ng1001> Jangari, yeah, you know how in feisty everything is bigger in the live cd and then, once you install and support your card etc, things get smaller, that's what I'm worried about
<ClericDelta> Hi, I'm actually a noob at Linux, just to confess right now. But, I am having a problem with my mplayer plug-in and actually, anything that plays videos. The screen is extremely darkened. What happened?
<buttercups> MilitantPotato, hes not anymore, he reconfigured, hes now using the default ati driver installed by default
<hwnorth> Question ....  Im running Vista right now and want to run ubuntu ... do I ned to format my drive ... and do a full backup of all my files .. or will unbuntu be able to save/read my vista file (ie pics and word docs)
<choudesh> firebird619: for me personally - all ubuntu websies are acceeeliby
<MilitantPotato> buttercups: no, v1k1ng1001 is using the ATI source drivers from www.amd.com
<CubeXombi> WOoOo It's still broken..
<buttercups> MilitantPotato, he was until you told him to reconfigure, once he reboots it will be gone
<firebird619> choudesh: They aren't for me, www.ubuntu.com is sitll trying to load.
<Jangari> probably wise to back up all your data anyway, hwnorth
<v1k1ng1001> I'm going to reboot and we'll see
<v1k1ng1001> :D
<jmdc> Kalamansi: I really don't want to start ranting or anything, but you'll get much better results if your questions aren't stated in the form of an insult that shows you didn't even bother to *Try* to use google to help yourself
<v1k1ng1001> be forewarned my boots take a few minutes
<v1k1ng1001> :D
<ztomic> kewl
<MilitantPotato> buttercups: reloading Xserver is enough
<hwnorth> Jangari .. thanks ... so right from Vista I can do just instal ubuntu 64 bit ... and it does all I need ... other than back up of files just in case ?
<CubeXombi> so .. my google fu is weak and my drivers are still .. "broken"
<Kalamansi> jmdc: are you using gaim?
<MilitantPotato> buttercups: all that does is change the xorg.conf, and he restarted Xserver, so unless he went about uninstalling the drivers it will still load them, so long as he chose fglrx while reconfiguring
<Kalamansi> jmdc: which is cool?pidgin or gaim?
<pewpewarrows> I'm going to try playing around with a few different drivers, I'll brb...
<MilitantPotato> Kalamansi: same thing, pidgin is the newer version.
<MilitantPotato> but pidgin is better IMO
<jmdc> Kalamansi: gaim had to change names because it is too much like aim
<buttercups> MilitantPotato, right, and did you tell him to make sure he choose fglrx during reconfigure?
<Kalamansi> jmdc : i see
<ztomic> CubeXombi: have you tried #ldconfig
<RCP> How do I instill wine on ubuntu 6.06??
<CubeXombi> nope
<Kalamansi> MilitantPotato: how to get pidgin?im not good in typing in ubuntu.im a windows migrating to ubuntu
<Jangari> well, hwnorth, i'm about to install ubuntu on a work machine and i'm gonna back up everything, on a full recovery disk
<MilitantPotato> buttercups: when he came back I had him check fglrxinfo
<Jangari> as well as transferring all files to a removable hard drive, because i'll then want to transfer them back onto the machine after install
<RCP> I need Help???
<RCP> anyone???
<MilitantPotato> buttercups: it said he's using the ATI drivers...
<MilitantPotato> !wine | RCP
<ubotu> RCP: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<CubeXombi> > Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display  <-- super happy funtime message
<MilitantPotato> CubeXombi: what driver is installed?
<firebird619> While I am here and thinking about it, I had messed with sound servers, I tried OSS 4, per instructions I found on a site earlier today. Sound was very static so I followed the steps over and reversed them to get rid of oss, which the changes were installing a .deb file and blacklisting snd stuff, and now with ALSA, for example, I cannot play music in Exaile or Rhythmbox and play a youtube video at the same time. If I pause one the ot
<firebird619> have never had this issue, my sound card has always been able to play multiple things at once. What did I mess up and how can I fix it?
<incorrect> for some strange reason i have really large fonts,  like my X server is running with 120dpi fonts, however the font control panel shows i have 96dpi fonts
<MilitantPotato> CubeXombi: if it's the ATI drivers from AMD's website, can you pastebin your xorg.conf file for me?
<hwnorth> Jangari ... ok... kewl .. thanks .. maybe I can get this installed and actually have a Ferrari laptop that runs like one finally ...
<CubeXombi> MilitantPotato.. it's funny you ask,, I'm trying to go back to the open driver, botched install from ATI's
<Jangari> ferrarri?
<Kalamansi> how to install pidgin MilitantPotato?
<Jangari> -r
<inversekinetix> mmm, has anyone tried the windows 3d desktop?
<Jangari> Kalamansi: pidgin ships with 7.10
<MilitantPotato> Kalamansi: feisty or gutsy?
<hwnorth> Jangari .... acer ferrari 5000 laptop ... hasnt run very well since I got it, and in buying it .. it only comes with Vista
<Jangari> well there's ya problem
<ztomic> CubeXombi: just add "ati" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kalamansi> MilitantPotato : i dont understand what feisty and gutsy...
<v1k1ng1001> compiz is still running
<v1k1ng1001> everything's cool except for boot time
<Kalamansi> MilitantPotato : pidgin for desktop
<CubeXombi> ztomic if only it were taht easy..
<eckesicle> inversekinetix, what is that?
<jmdc> kalamansi: Look in applications->internet. If its not there, use the add/remove bottom at the bottom of the applications menu
<v1k1ng1001> and size
<MilitantPotato> Kalamansi: ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn or 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<Kalamansi> jangari : i have 7.04
<inversekinetix> eckesicle: http://www.otakusoftware.com/deskspace/
<Kalamansi> 7.04
<MilitantPotato> Kalamansi: one second.
<ztomic> CubeXombi: what am I missing?
<Kalamansi> ok
<RCP> MilitantPotato I need hlep with this
<CubeXombi> ztomic, already have "ati" as my driver
<eckesicle> Kalamansi, Go to http://www.pidgin.im/download/source/
<MilitantPotato> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<buttercups> v1k1ng1001, whats fglrxinfo show after rebooting?
<ztomic> CubeXombi: so whats the problem?
<eckesicle> Kalamansi, start terminal, type tar -xvf pidgin-2.2.2.tar.gz; cd pidgin-2.2.2; ./configure; make; sudo make install
<CubeXombi> ztomic- > Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display  <-- super happy funtime message
<v1k1ng1001> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<domor> Does anyone know how to install the NVIDIA Kernel
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Incbuttercups,
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series
<v1k1ng1001> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release
<buttercups> v1k1ng1001, k
<beerfa1> Why would apt-get complain about packages like build-essential, g++, libnfts-3g5, and more being automatically installed an no longer needed? Some of these must be manually installed and needed
<relapse> hi
<v1k1ng1001> Jangari, any luck
<v1k1ng1001> ??
<relapse> for some reason, today when i went to turn off my laptop, the shutdown and restart icons are missing, all i get are "switch user, log off, suspend, and hibernate"
<eckesicle> inversekinetix, well look at that they even ripped of KDE background image if you scroll down and look at the screens a bit down
<slimjimflim> hello.  can anyone tell me how i can reinstall grub from a livecd?
<eckesicle> http://www.otakusoftware.com/deskspace/images/video_rotate_static_background.swf
<v1k1ng1001> Jangari, are you also having the slow boot problem???
<CubeXombi> ztomic, I'm pretty sure that the ATI Binary driver "borked" something when i attemted to install it
<Kalamansi> eckesicle: eckesicle:
<patricio> networkmanager stopped auto-dhcp'ing or finding my network connections(lan and wlan), accesspoints nearby are not listed anymore (kde 3.5.8, knetworkmanager 0.2), but it's not knetworkmanager but network-manager-kde + network-manager, anyway. what shall I do? is this a dbus/hal issue?I can only go with "manual configuration", and I have to connect wlan/lan via commandline-orders..
<Kalamansi> tar: pidgin-2.2.2.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Kalamansi> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Kalamansi> bash: cd: pidgin-2.2.2: No such file or directory
<Kalamansi> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Kalamansi> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Kalamansi> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<CubeXombi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45108/   <-- My Xorg.conf
<inversekinetix> eckesicle: its all good
<tazz> how do i get my computer to update its time from a ntp server?
<jmdc> RCP: what is your question?
<domor> Does anyone know how to install the NVIDIA Kernel
<eckesicle> Kalamansi, are you in the same directory that you downloaded the file to?
<domor> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/README/chapter-04-section-03.html
<JaccoH> I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 on one machine. Its a Dell Poweredge with this BNX2 NIC in it. It is not working (the nic). Mii-tool says: SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Kalamansi> eckesicle: yes
<JaccoH> I know bnx2 is crappy. But atleast it worked before.
<eckesicle> type ls | grep pidgin
<Kalamansi> eckesicle: but i dont know how to download.i didnt start yet. how to download ?
<MilitantPotato> Who had the 340m?
<eckesicle> oh
<eckesicle> okay
<v1k1ng1001> tazz:  right click on the time/date bar and go into adjust date and time
<eckesicle> just type
<eckesicle> wget http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/pidgin/pidgin-2.2.2.tar.bz2
<CubeXombi> MilitantPotato thats me
<MilitantPotato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Varka> slimjimflim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<MilitantPotato> CubeXombi: you want that driver.
<slimjimflim> Yarka, i didn't install windows though
<eckesicle> Kalamansi, now do this again:  tar -xvf pidgin-2.2.2.tar.gz; cd pidgin-2.2.2; ./configure; make; sudo make install
<MilitantPotato> CubeXombi: the new FGLRX drivers wont support your onboard video card (it's really really old I take it)
<MilitantPotato> Who wanted Pidgin?
<domor> Does anyone know how to install the NVIDIA Kernel
<Varka> slimjimflim: doenst matter
<slimjimflim> k
<SpeCon> hi all,  i just installed python-msn with apt-get install  and some other nice things. But i cannot find it in any menu of internet
<SpeCon> were does unbuntu install these files
<SpeCon> i'm not regular user of linux so i wanna learn about it
<CubeXombi> MilitantPotato: Thanx, (I was actualy tring to install 8.28.. for kicks.. look where that gets me :!)
<CubeXombi> Killing X BRB
<JaccoH> so any1 with bnx2 nic?
<juancho> hola
<ztomic> CubeXombi: god! I hate the new ATI site at AMD.
<MilitantPotato> eckesicle: shouldn't he do checkinstall -D ?
<Varka> SpeCon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=python-msn&version=gutsy&arch=all
<MilitantPotato> sudo ./configure && sudo make && sudo checkinstall -D
<MilitantPotato> That would prevent him from having issues with dependencies...
<MilitantPotato> easier to uninstall too
<Shadix> MILITANT POTATO!!! THE WEAPON OF MASHED DESTRUCTION!!!
<brobostigon> hi
<Drule> Anyone here experienced with JACK? I'm trying to get MIDI playback to work so I can use my keyboard.
<MilitantPotato> FEAR ME MORTALS!
<Shadix> lol
<Shadix> hey who has used Barry in the pase
<Shadix> past
<MilitantPotato> Shadix: mashed destruction is a new one, nice :)
<jimjam> I'm trying to access my NTFS partitions. They show up in Computer like normal, but I am "not privileged to mount the volume." Any ideas?
<eckesicle> MilitantPotato, is that necessary?
<SatManUK> guys im having a small problem - i can't seem to open any shoutcast stations. i have tried using just about every media player under the sun - am I missing a plugin somewhere?
<Shadix> :P
<MilitantPotato> eckesicle: no, but it's a better route IMO
<skeeel> jimjam it work as root ?
<Shadix> GN all
<MilitantPotato> eckesicle: from what I've read atleast, not sure how reliable that is though.
<ztomic> CubeXombi: what method did you use to install the binary?
<jimjam> skeeel: How would I try that?
<eckesicle> MilitantPotato, may well be so
<skeeel> sudo your mount command
<slimjimflim> Yarka, http://pastebin.ca/783629
<eckesicle> but it is not part of standard ubuntu installation
<skeeel> sudo first
<patricio> networkmanager stopped auto-dhcp'ing or finding my network connections(lan and wlan), accesspoints nearby are not listed anymore (kde 3.5.8, knetworkmanager 0.2), but it's not knetworkmanager but network-manager-kde + network-manager, anyway. what shall I do? is this a dbus/hal issue?I can only go with "manual configuration", and I have to connect wlan/lan via commandline-orders..
<mjn> ???
<domor> Has anyone here used envy
<CubeXombi> ztomic, a horribly old how-to Back to using the open driver though... just had to apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx, to clean up the mess it caused
<jmdc> jimjam: I believe the default setting is to not allow regular users to access ntfs, because the ntfs drivers can loose data. In practice, they are very stable though and home users can probably use them without fear.
<eckesicle> Any opinions against running X on ubuntu server?
<tazz> ok when i try to access systemsettings i get "kio (KSycoca): WARNING: Found version 93, expecting version 94 or higher."and then i exit
<skeeel> eckesicle, no
<eckesicle> someone was advised against it and I cannot figure out why
<CubeXombi> MilitantPotato, Damn, I'd been looking for that page for a while, thanks, just had to purge the old fglrx
<skeeel> X is perfectly safe
<Frogzoo> eckesicle: try it & see - but obviously X will hurt server performance
<firebird619> jmdc: I tried a Live CD to see what the Internet was like, and it was the same, real slow, some things load, most timed out. It must be the ISP.
<skeeel> eckesicle, bullshit IMHO
<ztomic> CubeXombi: have you tried ldconfig yet?
<MilitantPotato> CubeXombi: glad it worked for ya :)
<tedr> Hello
<tedr> Im a n00b
<ztomic> hehe
<ztomic> kewl
<skeeel> tedr : no on is perfect :)
<skeeel> one*
<Alloosh> hi do I need to restart after setting env variable?
<tedr> Ubuntu is great
<Frogzoo> eckesicle: the other issue is that if X crashes, sadly it can take down your server
<jmdc> firebird619: yeah, probably
<CubeXombi> ztomic, yeah I'm all good now, I've just gotta get to tweaking this ..
<ztomic> good job MilitantPotato
<skeeel> any good gimp user here ? #gimp is sleeping
<MilitantPotato> ?
<eckesicle> Frogzoo, skeel, I have X running on my server and never experienced any problems
<MilitantPotato> oh, thanks :D
<tedr> Ubuntu devs have a great attitude :)
<MilitantPotato> tedr: yep.
<skeeel> eckesicle, i'm not against X on a server
<SpeCon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=python-msn&version=gutsy&arch=all
<tedr> It's not our problem, but we'll fix it anyway!
<SpeCon> i don't understand this
<SpeCon> why doesn't linux just make an incon on the desk station
<whatever__> so why do you think I can't burn CDs/DVDs?
<SpeCon> i dunno how to use it now :(
<SpeCon> when i installed xchat it did place an incon in my internet menu
<whatever__> i have tried many software and tried on all speeds
<SpeCon> much easier
<skeeel> SpeCon, add some more if you need too
<void^> eckesicle: on a "real" server system you generally try to run only absolutely necessary processes - for performance and security reasons.
<tedr> I work at a small custom computer shop, and we are now selling comps with Ubuntu pre-installed :)))))))
<tazz> i ran "sudo date 111914252007" to reset my date.
<SpeCon> skeeel,  how
<SpeCon> i just installed python-msn
<SpeCon> and i wanna use it now
<Frogzoo> eckesicle: tbh, if you have to ask the question, it's not going to be a big deal
<jmdc> SpeCon the majority of packages out there are not "officially supported" which means they get less QA, which means sometimes icons get left out.
<skeeel> specon are you using gnome ?
<jmdc> Specon: what was it that you wanted to have an icon for?
<ztomic> SpeCon: some programs don't put an icon in your menu. Windows is the same way.
<SpeCon> skeeel, yes
<Slart> SpeCon: you can always press alt+F2 and type xchat  it will autocomplete for you
<SpeCon> ztomic,  okay but yeah i wanna use aMSN i have this installed but old version
<jmdc> ztomic: don't do that windows is the same thing ... we're better than that!
<void^> eckesicle: and Frogzoo is right :-)
<skeeel> i don't know gnome much , sorry ask someone else
<ztomic> jmdc: hehe
<jmdc> ztomic :-)
<eckesicle> very well
<Xion> any one know much about hackthissite.org
<jmdc> specon: you want to run amsn?
<SatManUK> anybody recomend the best app for playing shoutcast stations?
<SpeCon> jmdc, yes but new version
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Is 'attaboy' an IRC term or is it just a slang word of the USA east coast?
<josiahw> anybody here have an appletv?
<ztomic> jmdc: I will say this... it can be a lot easier.
<SatManUK> oh my im lagging on this server
<jmdc> specon: what version do you have?
<ace> hello guys, I would like to know which version I should prefer to my online server. edgy  dapper or feisty?
<ztomic> but it cant get much easier than Ubuntu
<[pablo]> i'm trying to get TV out working with my nvidia graphics card. I can get the video out to work to my TV, but am having some problems with resoltions. I have my meta mode set to 1600x1200,640x480 and the resolutions show up ok but on the TV it still thinks it's 1600x1200 so if I maximise a window it sizes it to 1600x1200 and I only see the upper left corner of it. Is there a way around that?
<Slart> bullgard4: I don't think it's an IRC-term.. don't know about the usa east coast slang
<SpeCon> jmdc the one off ubuntu
<SpeCon> i give you the version wait
<SatManUK> bullgard4: it means there is a good boy.. usually when refered to dogs - but what has it to do with ubuntu support?
<skeeel> i don't know much about graphics . with gimp  when i try to modify an image color , i select by color , i choose my color and "color" but the color i choose change in the result  i'm trying to color with 734671 (html color code) but the result is 675087 , how can i avoid that ?
<jmdc> ztomic: well I'm only saying that bugs are bugs no matter what, and just because they are windows' bugs too isn't a justification.
<SpeCon> lastest new version seems so
<ace> hello guys, I would like to know which version I should prefer to my online server. edgy  dapper or feisty?
<SpeCon> bbl
<jmdc> ztomic though I do understand why things like missing menu items exist , etc
<skeeel> ace i will say LTS (lon time service)
<tedr> ace: OpenBSD
<skeeel> long*
<bullgard4> SatManUK: I have met that term in connection with an Ubuntu problem in an IRC conversation.
<skeeel> or openbsd indeed :)
<jmdc> specon well, you can either wait for it to make it's way into the repository, or compile it from the source code
<jmdc> specon what version of ubuntu  do you have?
<ztomic> jmdc: on the other hand, how many times have you seen a menu iktem installed in Windows that only had a help file or some other useless info.
<bryan553> hello, can someone please recommend me on good software for setting up an linux environment(like ubuntu) on windows system ?
<jmdc> ztomic: oh yeah, the start menu sucks. I totally agree.
<punzada> are there any reasons why I shouldn't be able to connect to my gutsy pc from a fawn laptop through xdmcp?
<punzada> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<CubeXombi> ok, So I'm back up, any hints now on how to possibly get this going a bit faster?
<rodelli> hi
<jmdc> bryan553: do you want to have a dual boot, or just have some unixy things in windows?
<ztomic> CubeXombi: whats you fps now?
<toresn> hi, i would like to run an external lcd monitor and disable the one on the laptop... where can i find documentation on this?
<rodelli> good morning to all (in Brazil, at least is morning)
<toresn> (<- newbie)
<CubeXombi> still no where near edgy but I'm pulling about 300-350 ...
<SatManUK> its afternoon - here in Georgia - but morning accross most of Europe :)
<toresn> guess i would have to edit xorg.conf, but...
<relapse> for some reason, today when i went to turn off my laptop, the shutdown and restart icons are missing, all i get are "switch user, log off, suspend, and hibernate"
<kraut> moin
<jmdc> toresn: for a start, go to system-administration-screens and graphics
<kaushal_> hi
<ztomic> CubeXombi: I get 1000 fps with a radeon 7200 on a dell Dimension 8100 1.5 GHz machine.
<cyborg>  how can i record a Windows Media Video V7, 259kbps; hang: Windows Media Audio V8, stereo video strem?
<jmdc> bryan553: you still need help?
<ztomic> CubeXombi: and 1700 fps on this machine
<CubeXombi> ztomic i should be getting closer to that range, though its not too important, wouldn't mind playing tremulous again hough
<jmdc> say, how do you get the fps information anyway?
<test___> hi I do connect analog video player and computer Tv-CARD connect I idea recordin video out in pc which software on ubuntu thx
<void^> jmdc: glxgears, but the numbers don't mean anything.
<MilitantPotato> CubeXombi: glxinfo | grep direct
<toresn> jmdc: well, i have tried that... didn't quite work.... couldn't make it run at the desired resolution (1600x1200)
<jmdc> void^: oh I thought there was some option I needed to pass in. I was killing it before it displayed the numbers
<jane_> hello
<MilitantPotato> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hazman> Hey, has anyone tried sharing music with their xbox 360 though linux? I know it can be done with a bunch of apps in doze, but sid log into doze just for that
<MilitantPotato> !xorg | toresn
<ubotu> toresn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CubeXombi> <MilitantPotato direct rendering: Yes
<Kalamansi> hello can someone teach me how to block (manually or in an instant) youtube or any video streaming?and also to limit bandwidth...could you guys please give me some tips and URL links for howtos?thanks
<MilitantPotato> CubeXombi: spiffy, not sure why it's going slow, you're getting full 3d rendering
<MilitantPotato> CubeXombi: you don't have XGL installed do you?
<Frajda> does anyone know how to enable the buddyicons in Pidgin? (I have selected "Buddy details" but it doesn't help)
<ztomic> CubeXombi: something else is wrong unless you're on a realloy slow machine.
<CubeXombi> well it IS a laptop
<ztomic> CubeXombi: can you turn off throttling in bios
<Kalamansi> hello can someone teach me how to block (manually or in an instant) youtube or any video streaming?and also to limit bandwidth...could you guys please give me some tips and URL links for howtos?i have problem with my co-employees...which i cannot monitor them all (38 users xp workstations and my server is ubuntu 7.04)..i cannot monitor them one by one....thanks
<CubeXombi> ztomic, doubtful.. crappy ol HP
<ikonia> Kalamansi: help.ubuntu.com - search for iptables and / or quos
<Slart> Kalamansi: there are also special distros just to be used as gateways and such.. ipcop is one.. there are others
<tafsen> When I try to install a theme from System > Preference > Appearance  it only tells me that I entered the wrong password.
<Alloosh> hi, what is the command to chmod 777  for   /usr/local/myfolder
<ztomic> CubeXombi: well "crappy" is the keyword.
<CubeXombi> ztomic .. yup!
<ikonia> Alloosh: you've just shown us the command
<Kalamansi> ikonia: i dont have 7.10 version....i have only 7.04....
<ikonia> Kalamansi: that doesn't matter
<hazman> Hey, has anyone tried sharing music with their xbox 360 though linux? I know it can be done with a bunch of apps in doze, but sid log into doze just for that
<ikonia> hazman: any upnp service will work
<Kalamansi> Slart: question is, is it free?ubuntu is free thats why i choice ubuntu
<ikonia> hazman: and try to use proper names for things so people know what your talking about - its called "windows" not "doze"
<ztomic> CubeXombi: dedicated HD? no dual boot? swap good size? RAM large?
<Slart> Kalamansi: yes.. I think it's based on debian..
<jmdc> Slart: yeah, that's right
<Kalamansi> so i will uninstall ubuntu?
<CubeXombi> <ztomic yup nope decent enough, 768M
<ikonia> Kalamansi: install over the top
<Alloosh> ikonia: tried it but didnt work I think, lets make the question how do I change the owner to myself, because the owner now is root and I want the owner to be alloosh
<ikonia> Alloosh: man chown
<ikonia> Alloosh: don't forget sudo
<ztomic> CubeXombi: about 1GHz proc speed? maybe slower.
<CubeXombi> <ztomic 1.6
<Alloosh> ikonia: I have been doing that, would you be so kind and give me the command for once:)
<Slart> Kalamansi: if you want to run ipcop you'll have to uninstall ubuntu.. or run ipcop from a usb drive.. it's very small.. but take a look for yourself.. I don't remember the url but googling for ipcop should get you there
<ztomic> CubeXombi: you should get betta.
<ikonia> Alloosh what have you been doing, show me the command
<Chrisnotbad> Hello
<CubeXombi> <ztomic yeah... well.. lets see how this next rebot goes then
<Alloosh> ikonia: using man, it gets me confused, the other day I spent 2 hours on that, so I only want the command :)
<ztomic> nasty
<ikonia> Alloosh show me the chown command you have been using
<Chrisnotbad> This is my first time in here
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: welcome
<Bollinger> I have a server which has started to reboot itself. last message in /var/log/messages are Nov 19 08:55:44 my-server -- MARK -- Nov 19 09:07:39 my-server syslogd 1.4.1#18ubuntu6: restart.
<Chrisnotbad> Thanks
<Alloosh> chown -alloosh
 * v1k1ng1001 is frustrated
<ikonia> choudesh: no -
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Alloosh: no "-" needed
<rodelli> 'aaww 2,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<ikonia> rodelli: please don't do that
<rodelli>  sry
<Slart> Bollinger: anything else before that in the log?
<cofeineSunshine> or you having sex with the keyboard?:D
<Chrisnotbad> I can't seem to find an easy way to install the latest flash for firefox. I download the flash installer to mydesktop but can't seem to run it in terminal. I am a complete noob
<tafsen> When I try to install a theme from System > Preference > Appearance  it only tells me that I entered the wrong password.  Why is that? I haven't entered any password
<hazman> ikonia: the method doesn't work as simply as simply sharing files say under samba, but uses a method called window media sharing or something similar, would a upnp service still allow for this?
<Slart> Bollinger: it restarts at some interval? once a day? once a week?
<ikonia> hazman: no, it doesn't work like that
<Bollinger> Slart, lots and lots of -MARK-      interval seem random
<ikonia> upnp is what windows communicates with the xbox over
<Slart> Bollinger: hmm.. nothing in kernel logs?
<ztomic> tafsen: enter your password
<tafsen> ztomic: It don't ask for a password
<Bollinger> Slart, I can't look atm. My brother has turned the box off
<void^> Bollinger: -mark- is just used to indicate it is still running when nothing else is happening.
<marek`> hey
<ztomic> tafsen: can't help you.
<marek`> on boot i'm getting erorrs like
<Bollinger> void^, Ah thanks, I was wondering what it meams
<Alloosh> ikonia: thanks alot, figured it out
<void^> Chrisnotbad: and did you try simply installing flashplugin-nonfree?
<Alloosh> ikonia: it goes like chown owner file_or_bath_to_file_ir_dir
<hazman> ikonia: yeah, i thought so
<ikonia> Alloosh I know how to use chown
<ikonia> Alloosh: I told YOU have to use chown
<tafsen> ztomic: Thanks anyway
<Slart> Bollinger: ok.. check that when you're able to...  I don't know of any valid reasons for a ububtu box to restart on it's own.. I'm not sure about updates but doing a restart without some kind of user intervention seems like a really bad idea
<ikonia> Slart: it doesn't do it without any user interaction
<Alloosh> ikonia: I know and I said thanks, and told you I figured it out:) actually iam happy because you didnt give me the command directly as I asked:)
<Slart> ikonia: thanks
<void^> sudden reboots are usually hardware issues
<ikonia> Alloosh: whatever........
<Chrisnotbad> is there an easy way to install flash for firefox in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: get the "flash-nonfree" package
<Chrisnotbad> I download the lastest flash to my desktop for linux
<ztomic> void^ leave hardware to hardware folk.
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: thats not what I said to do
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: get the "flash-nonfree" package
<Chrisnotbad> So I have to pay to have the latest flash for unbuntu
<v1k1ng1001> i think these graphical issues are a dealbreaker
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: NO
<v1k1ng1001> :(
<jehysson> hola alquien habla español
<jehysson> ??
<v1k1ng1001> 7.10 is no good
<Slart> !es | jehysson
<ubotu> jehysson: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<elkbuntu> Chrisnotbad, no, when we say 'non-free' it means 'non-liberated' :)
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: get the "flash-nonfree" package out of the ubuntu repo's using the ubuntu package manager
<Cheo> Ive heard that it sucks, why?
<Xdange1>  v1k1ng1001: why?
<ikonia> Cheo: what sucks ?
<Cheo> 7.10
<friedrich> Hi
<ikonia> Cheo: not really, but everyone has opinions
<Chrisnotbad> is the package manager a program?
<Cheo> true
<Cheo> how do I get to wine help?
<friedrich> What's the usal way of kernel recompilation? I've found a bug and patch for it
<Cheo> Im sorry im new
<ikonia> Cheo: join #winehq
<friedrich> I mean usual ubuntu way
<ztomic> Cheo: /join #wine
<Cheo> do I just type it here
<v1k1ng1001> xdangel:  I've gotten ati and broadcom working for the first time, but I can't seem to get a handle on a few graphical issues
<Cheo> Thx
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: yes, I suggest you read the docs on http://www.ubuntu.com to get a basic overview of how ubuntu works
<Slart> Chrisnotbad: yes.. it's called synaptic.. or apt-* (apt-get, apt-cache etc)
<MilitantPotato> friedrich: i was told never to do a kernel recompile unless I knew exactly what I was doing
<v1k1ng1001> xdangel:  also, i can't figure out why ubuntu takes 3 mins to boot  :(
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: thats fair advice
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: turn the splash screen off and look at wait lags in the boot process
<Chrisnotbad> Well I appreciate the help, atleast I have some clue now.
<lars_> i did something dumb and i need some (simple) help
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, there is no splash screen!
<Slart> v1k1ng1001: that's an awful long wait.. perhaps something is timing out.. ipv6 dns lookup? dhcp? sometihng else
<ztomic> lars_: ask
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: so what part of the boot process is hanging ?
<ikonia> lars_: ask the question then
<lars_> did a new install and copied over my home directory, only i did it as root and now things are obviously fucked
<friedrich> MilitantPotato, I know exactly what I am doing - system is hanging every hour or two. And I did it often in good old times.
<ikonia> lars_: that language is totally uncalled for
<ikonia> lars_: if you want help, be polite and show some manners to people
<lars_> if that wasn't an auto responce, im sorry
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, grub loads, but then screen goes black for three minutes before i can log in -- i'm guessing to a default login screen?
<ikonia> lars_: that wasn't an auto response
<friedrich> I just need to make a one-string patch. What's the usual way of recompilation in ubuntu, I worked in RHEL before...
<lars_> i guessed by the second
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: hmmmm you don't see anything like the boot process, just a total black screen
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<lars_> would chmodding everyhting in my home directory to 644 work?
<ikonia> friedrich: same technique, different package manager
<ikonia> lars_: chmod and chown
<Kalamansi> ok thanks ill try that
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, yeah, totally black
<MilitantPotato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<friedrich> ikonia, I see. I've fond config... So make bzImage. God bless me :)
<MilitantPotato> too slow.
<lars_> i think i did somehting wiht chown, i'll try chmod
<Kalamansi> but first i will try ikonia's idea
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, there are lots of forum posts about this, happens whether I install i86 or 64
<friedrich> MilitantPotato, thanks
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: its one of two things 1.) your vga frame buffer options are out of sync 2.) your splash screen is borked. v1k1ng1001 try setting the vga option to "ask" in the boot process
<ikonia> friedrich: you'll need to package it up with the dpkg package manager or it will break your package manager
<Slart> oh.. my splash screen doesn't work either.. didn't work properly on 7.04 nor 7.10
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia;  how do i do #1   ???    :D
<ikonia> vigneswari: set "vga=ask" as a boot parameter
<Chrisnotbad> Has anyone heard of Linux for Play staytion 3?
<friedrich> ikonia, not very important, I will not change it for a time
<ikonia> friedrich: yes, but the package manager will !
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, i guess it would be #1 because both gutsy and mint 4.0 aren't looking right
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: yes
<v1k1ng1001> but i have no idea how to fix it
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: no, thats a terrible guess
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: why have you not done what I suggested instead of still complaining about it
<Chrisnotbad> I would run linux on it instead of my mac since my PS3 has a 3.2ghz processor, but their is no video acceleration yet
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, because I don't know how?
<Chrisnotbad> I hope they will fix that soon
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: linux on the PS3 is not worth the effort, it will not be fixed due to hypervisor abstraction layers
<MilitantPotato> v1k1ng1001: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<void^> ztomic: and given the sparse information hardware folks would suggest it usually is a software issue, i guess? ;)
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: then ask - don't sit their complaining that it doesn't work
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: add vga=ask to the boot line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, i did ask, look up!
<Chrisnotbad> Is that part of the video acceleration?
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: no,
<chazco> Hi... is there a way to run a shell script when a USB mass storage device is connected? I want to determine if a certain device is plugged in and if so copy a file from it (automatically)
<Chrisnotbad> What is the short of it? Hyper visor abstraction layers?
<ikonia> chazco: possibly through udev and/or hal
<ShuMocker> ey guys, can I install the grub bootloader even though I don't have linux installed?
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: the way ps3 allows hardware access
<MilitantPotato> v1k1ng1001: at the end of the line that has...
<ikonia> ShuMocker: you can, but there would be little point
<MilitantPotato> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=
<Slart> chazco: I would take a look at udev.. see if there is anything there that might support some scripting
<jmdc> ShuMocker yes
<MilitantPotato> i believe that's where you add vga=ask
<MilitantPotato> at the very end of that line
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: correct
<chazco> ok, thanks :)
<ShuMocker> oh great, thanks, thats all I needed to know :D
<Chrisnotbad> I know this will sound stupid, but I still want to run Mac Osx on my 16mhz Mac SE/30 with linux
<Chrisnotbad> Just to do it
<v1k1ng1001> MilitantPotato, ok, i'll look for it hold on a minute
<kise> anyone have any idea about why i get this a52: CRC check failed!
<kise> a52: error at resampling
<kise>  when i try to play dvd file
<ikonia> kise: fake dvd ?
<MilitantPotato> v1k1ng1001: if in doubt, put it on pastebin
<MilitantPotato> v1k1ng1001: and one of us will add it for you.
<v1k1ng1001> ok
<ikonia> kise: crc is basiclly checksumming of the disk
<v1k1ng1001> there are two lines
<v1k1ng1001> i'll post
<Chrisnotbad> I think it would be possible to run osx on a 68k machine through emulation. Bootups might take a few days, but like I said it's just to do it.
<MilitantPotato> ikonia: does it need to be in the failsafe line aswell?
<ikonia> Chrisnotbad: this a support channel, not a chat channel
<kise> ikonia,  ok, but i do have the orginal disk,
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: not really no
<v1k1ng1001> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/hda7 ro quiet splash
<Chrisnotbad> Sorry didn
<Chrisnotbad> t know
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: what version are you using ?
<v1k1ng1001> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/hda7 ro single
<MilitantPotato> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/hda7 ro quiet splash vga=ask
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: sorry what besion of ubuntu are you using
<MilitantPotato> i believe thats correct v1k1
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: hang on......
<v1k1ng1001> i'm using 7.10, i86
<kise> ikonia,  and even if i had a copy, i should be able to play? i do hear the sound when using vlc
<ikonia> kise: I've just explained the problem
<jmdc> has anyone had success trying out the kde4 betas?
<ikonia> jmdc: a few people in #kubuntu have
<ikonia> jmdc: from what I've read
<jmdc> I'll go ask them
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, the hang happens whether or not I install i86 or 64 bit
<MilitantPotato> kise: CRC means either a bad disc or your program isn't decrypting the Video DVD
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, currently installed i86
<MilitantPotato> CRC is cyclic redundency check
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: what verison of ubuntu though
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: excellent memory
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, 7.10 gutsy
<Rainpoint> Hello, I've downloaded Wine. I want to run a few games on Ubuntu. How do I do this?
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: that boot line doesn't look like gusty
<MilitantPotato> ikonia: I remember a select few things :)
<ikonia> gutsy even
<brobostigon> hi
<brobostigon> read the help on wine on help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: was it a clean install or an upgrade or anything like that
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: is there anything unusual about that install that you've not mentioned
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, clean installs every time
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: and its %100 ubuntu 7.10
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, no, a lot of people on the forums with this problem, no clear solution
<kise> how can i fix that, never had any trouble with this on 7.04
<MilitantPotato> ikonia: would the HD's DMA be working during boot?
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: that doesn't look like a gutsy boot line as gutsy should be referencing the disk via UUID not /dev/hda7
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: I don't think its anything like that
<gordonjcp> Rainpoint: read the winehq website - there's a knowledgebase for what works and what doesn't
<MilitantPotato> ikonia: is that UUID a MD5?
<sylverfox> hi there!
<jehysson> hola alguien habla español
<Frogzoo> !appdb | Rainpoint:
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: the install looks a tad unusual due to the lack of UUID
<ubotu> Rainpoint:: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: no, its a method of accessing the hard disk
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia:  i'm triple booting at the moment, but like I said, i've installed gutsy several times and this still happens
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: tripple booting ? with what
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia: grub
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: no, what other OS's
<sylverfox> when i want to install the nvidia driver, after installing nvidia-glx i Can't install nvidia-settings, without removeing nvidia-glx, COULD anybody tell me if this is normal???
<jehysson> HOLA ALQUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia:  xp, linux mint 4 (which does not hang)
<ikonia> !es >jehysson
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: I think thats a key factor in your issues, other distros overwrite grub with their own version of grub.
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: can you show me your boot line again please.
<darkclown> hey, could someone plz tell me the CLI command to list all the hardware?
<ikonia> darkclown: lshw
<darkclown> ikonia: thanks your a lifesaver :)
<void^> sylverfox: nvidia-settings is part of nvidia-glx. and if you have some nvidia newer than geforce4 you might want to use nvidia-glx-new instead.
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia:  but I installed gutsy last and it still hung even when i only had gutsy my linux partition
<v1k1ng1001> title		Linux Mint, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (on /dev/hda7)
<v1k1ng1001> root		(hd0,6)
<v1k1ng1001> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/hda7 ro quiet splash
<v1k1ng1001> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<v1k1ng1001> savedefault
<v1k1ng1001> boot
<v1k1ng1001> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for an existing
<v1k1ng1001> # linux installation on /dev/hda7.
<v1k1ng1001> title		Linux Mint, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode) (on /dev/hda7)
<v1k1ng1001> root		(hd0,6)
<v1k1ng1001> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/hda7 ro single
<v1k1ng1001> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<v1k1ng1001> savedefault
<ikonia> stop stop stop
<v1k1ng1001> sorry for the spam
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, does that help?
<Rainpoin1> Sorry I dced
<sylverfox> ok, thanks void^
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: a little it looks like your grub options are a little confused, I'd guess from all the distro compatability inserts between ubuntu and mint
<Varka> darkclown: hwinfo would be the alternative
<Rainpoin1> d
<Rainpoin1> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia:  yeah, so I should try wiping mint and see what happens?
<gandalfcome> after installing compiz fusion on a kubuntu . I lost the alt gr key (well its function) I cant do (at) on a german keyboard altgr+q or the euro symbol altgr+e. help appreciated
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: I'd blat your mint and gutsy partitioans %100 then just install gutsy and lets debug from there
<brobostigon> but wine only works on x86, it doesnt work on powerpc or other architectures.
<dallix> hello
<ikonia> brobostigon: thats correct
<darkclown> Varka: Thanks for the tip :)
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, thanks...but it'll have to wait until tomorrow!  I'll take your advice and start from scratch after work.
<brobostigon> thats makes me very annoyed, as i use powerpc, and i have to emulate windows using qemu, if i want to run a windows prog.
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, what do you think of installing the 64 bit edition as opposed to the i86?
<Varka> darkclown: especially hwinfo --short is easier to read if you don't need indepth informations
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001 why do you want 64bit ?
<Morningsickness> The San Diego fires were the work of illegal aliens hellbent on destroying the gay niggger ghetto.  "Pennisbird watched with horror as 6 nigggher faggs burnt to death, leaving their black smooth muscular bodies motionless in a puddle of gay nigggher seemen with their oiled frizzy hair up in smoke.  United GNAA releif fund is curently paying for his therapy", said GNAA President Timecop 
<Morningsickness> Gay niggger Commandos in response are raiding migrant camps just south of LA, filling wetback anuses with rich foamy nigggger spooge.  GNAA won't be nobody's fool.  Lt Col CunntSlime, spokesnighhgger for GNAA special ops declined to comment on exact location or future plans.  "All further questions are to be directed to DiKKy, our Norwegian field marshall", said CunntSlime.  "We will avenge this Jew-funded wetbac
<ikonia> !ops
<dallix> i am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop and i need some help knowing how to partion it the installation is going on right know it is at the phase of partioning any help?
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<kane77> i'm having some problems with firefox.. every once in a while when I run firefox it doesn't run.. when I run it in terminal I get Segmentation fault (core dumped).. if I run it in safe mode it's ok... what can I do?
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia:  it seems to look and run better on my amd 64
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: it won't
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001: unless you have a reson, I suggest you stay with 32bit
<Varka> wow Amaranth, that was fast ;)
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, the only problem i had a few weeks ago was the broadcom card
<ikonia> v1k1ng1001 stick with 32bit
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, OK, I'll reinstall tomorrow
<bd__> whois bd__
<v1k1ng1001> ikonia, thanks for your help, i appreciate it
<ikonia> ok
<v1k1ng1001> MilitantPotato, thanks for your help too!
<rodelli> hi, i have a problem with pulseaudio can anyone help me?
<v1k1ng1001> g'night
<Rainpoin1> Hello, I'm trying to run Civ 4 on my laptop. I have Wine installed. Do I have to copy over the game folder to the .wine/c. folder/program files in order to make it work then use wine to run the game?
<MilitantPotato> ikonia: did his deal get fixed?
<fany> qwwerty
<rodelli> hi, i have a problem with pulseaudio, there is anyone who can help me?
<fany> 1111111111111
<Rainpoint> Sorry, I keep disconnecting
<ikonia> MilitantPotato: nah, it looked like mint/ubuntu where installed different boot stuff into grub
<Rainpoint> Can anyone answer my question please?
<ikonia> Rainpoint: I didn't see you ask one
<BenWartig> hi, I have a little problem, I m trying to get our server fixed (Sun X4100 M2) there is a bug with the raid drivers #37452 but now i´m stuck. Could someone help me out?
<Jangari> is there a bash command to search the universe repos?
<Flannel> Jangari: apt-cache search [stuff]
<ikonia> BenWartig: post a link to the bug ?
<Jangari> sweet, cheers
<Flannel> Jangari: that wont search just universe though, if you care
<ikonia> Jangari: enable the universe repo
<Jangari> oh?
<BenWartig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/37452
<ikonia> BenWartig: ubuntu 6.10 ?
<Rainpoint> I'm trying to run Civ 4 on my laptop, which runs Gutsy Gibbon. I've already installed wine. Do I need to copy the game folder over into the wine folder?
<Jangari> that won't search *just* the universe?
<BenWartig> no lts 6.01
<Flannel> Jangari: no, it'll search all of your repositories
<ikonia> Rainpoint: wine support is #winehq
<ikonia> BenWartig: my typo sorry
<Rainpoint> Thanks.
<mikebeecham> hey guys
<Jangari> that's good, innit?
<ikonia> BenWartig: the problem and solution are spelt out in the link,
<Flannel> Jangari: Its certainly not bad
<mikebeecham> I wonder if someone can help me.  I am a ubuntu beginner after installing it last night.  All of a sudden my titlebar has dissapeared on ALL windows, and there is no text when I open up my terminal manager...could anyone possibkly help me?
<Jangari> but probably cumbersome and somewhat hard to eyeball?
<Flannel> Jangari: Not really, no.  More than likely you'll need to pipe it to less anyway.
<BenWartig> thats right, i tried to do the workaround and installed the kernel backport but i have no idea how to get the modules working
<Jangari> i've noticed searching using add programs for 'virus' returns one result, the gui interface for clam, but searching in a terminal returns about a hundred
<rodelli> I have pulseaudio configured and running including esd compat, but it creates a /tmp/.esd folder (and sockets) tied to my user and when i logon with another user.. the esdcompat can't read the socket created by the first user.... can anyone help me?
<ikonia> BenWartig what have you done to get the modules working ?
<lars_> ummm, i tried "sudo chmod -R 644 /home/lars" and now it's worse
<Flannel> Jangari: Using synaptic? or add/remove?  Synaptic searches the same as what apt-cache will (everything).  Make sure you're seraching "names and descriptions" though, and not just names in synaptic
<lars_> much worse
<Jangari> yeah,that's about right
<nucco> is pidgin hanging randomly for anyone here?
<ikonia> lars_: have your changed the owner ship with chown as I told you
<ikonia> nucco: all fine
<kane77> i'm having some problems with firefox.. every once in a while when I run firefox it doesn't run.. when I run it in terminal I get Segmentation fault (core dumped).. if I run it in safe mode it's ok... what can I do?
<Jangari> yeah okay, they search the same repositories, eh?
<lars_> i htought i did
<ikonia> kane77: where did you get firegfox ?
<ikonia> lars_: who is the owner
<lars_> what's the command please? ikionia
<ikonia> kane77: "where did you get firefox" that should read
<ikonia> lars_: man chown
<BenWartig> i used pbuilder to compile the modules (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.15/2.6.15-51.4) but i don´t know how to get it working with the kernel
<Jangari> ikonia: surely a "-g" would have sufficed
<rodelli> lars_: are u talking to me?
<Jangari> is compiling a build from source complicated?
<lars_> so if the owner is lars, the chown command would be?
<ikonia> Jangari: yes
<Jangari> really
<lars_> no rodelli im not
<Jangari> ?
<ikonia> lars_: man chown
<Myrtti> does anyone have any experience on Lexmark x4850 on Ubuntu?
<nucco> ikonia: right now i can't even run it, when this happens, i have to reboot
<ikonia> nucco: run what sorry
<rodelli> I have pulseaudio configured and running including esd compat, but it creates a /tmp/.esd folder (and sockets) tied to my user and when i logon with another user.. the esdcompat can't read the files (and socket) created by the first user.... can anyone help me?
<nucco> ikonia: pidgin
<Myrtti> or any lexmark multipurpose printer/scanner etc?
<ikonia> BenWartig: are you trying to put the 2.6.16 modules into the 2.6.15 kernel , or do a 2.6.16 kernel build
<hi365> hello. access to remote filesystems is always slow and delayed do to multipal security cheks. how can i speed things up?
<nucco> ikonia: it starts, and then freezes, nothing shown in the UI except window decorations
<mikebeecham> Has anyone else had the same situation where the titlebar of all windows within Gutsy Gibbon has dissapeared?
<ikonia> Myrtti: I've had problems with lexmark and cannon so I make a point of not using it
<friedrich> Damned
<friedrich> it's hanging during recompilation
<BenWartig> im trying to get the modules into the 2.6.15 kernel
<ikonia> nucco: reboot, check the syslog see if there are any warninings
<Myrtti> ikonia: thanks, was considering buying one but I guess I'll forget it
<Jangari> and panels? mikebeecham?
<rodelli> mikebeecham: do you have a nvidia card?
<ikonia> BenWartig: I'm not sure how that would work, I'd use the 2.6.16 kernel
<nucco> ikonia: eh... where's the syslog?
<ikonia> nucco: /var/log/messages
<Jangari> oh man, konversation fully kicks x-chat's arse
<kane77> ikonia, the default one that is installed in ubuntu...
<mikebeecham> Jangari : Sorry, what do you mean by panels?
<kane77> ikonia, (to that firefox question)
<nucco> ikonia: pidgin will put messages in the syslog?
<Jangari> the things at the top and bottom of the screen
<rodelli> I have pulseaudio configured and running including esd compat, but it creates a /tmp/.esd folder (and sockets) tied to my user and when i logon with another user.. the esdcompat can't read the files (and socket) created by the first user.... can anyone help me?
<Jangari> with your workspace switcher
<ikonia> nucco no, but ubuntu may complain about other things that you don't know
<Jangari> etc.,
<mikebeecham> rodelli : Yes I have an nVidia 7600GT, and i have enabled restricted drviers?
<mikebeecham> Jangari: ...sorry, but i really am a new user :(
<rubydiamond> which is the default font of ubuntu?
<Jangari> the little bar that runs right across the top of the screen, with menus on the left, and a big 'turn off' button on the right
<mikebeecham> rubydiamond : Sans I think
<rubydiamond> It looks very similar to Deja Vu sans mono
<Jangari> andsimilarly on the bottom, only with different buttons
<BenWartig> at the moment the server runs with the workaround (raid works with 2.6.17 kernel) but wed like to run the 2.6.15 with raid drivers (is it possible to do this?)
<mikebeecham> Jangari: : I have that ok...it's just my windows that are the issue.   the panels are fine, and they never change..but no titlebars on any window that would pop up or appear
<Jangari> hmm,
<Jangari> curious
<rodelli> mikebeecham: Yes, use restricted drivers and make sure that (Option "AddARGBVisuals" "True" Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True") are in your device section of the xorg.conf
<nucco> mikebeecham: are you using desktop-effects?
<mikebeecham> Jangari: : yes..>I have been onto the forums, and googled the issue, which seems to be kind of common place, but I cant get an answer or resolution
<mikebeecham> rodelli: :  not so easy, as I started using linux last night...it's all very strange lanuage I hear you speak :)
<cofeineSunshine> ;)
<mikebeecham> nucco:  Yes, I am using moderate (I think) effectas
<cofeineSunshine> you'll get used to that
<mikebeecham> cofeineSunshine: : Thanks mate
<rodelli> mikebeecham:  hoh.... i see
<nucco> mikebeecham: an intel video card? or ati? or nvidia?
<mikebeecham> nucco: nVidia 7600GT
<mikebeecham> and I have enabled restricted drivers
<nucco> mikebeecham: i'm not using desktop effects, so i can't confirm if this is the correct command. run 'compiz-window-decorator' in a terminal
<mikebeecham> nucco: see, I was getting onto that as well :(
<rodelli> mikebeecham: you problem is related to a misconfigured drivers... and this problem appears when you try to use desktop effects... so lets disable desktop effects before correct the problem
<mikebeecham> nucco: when I open up the terminal, all there is is a white window, I cannot see any text and none appear when I type
<nucco> mikebeecham: so you should disable desktop effects, and perhaps rodelli can help you out
<Jangari> run it from a console then?
<mikebeecham> rodelli: : I will have to gain a lot of knowledge here now as I am at work, then try it when I get home
<dkT> if a user is no longer a member of admin. How do I readd the user to that group?
<ikonia> dkT: modify the user
<mikebeecham> Jangari: : Will put that on my list to try out
<mikebeecham> thank you
<rodelli> mikebeecham: ok... what ubuntu version are u running?
<mikebeecham> rodelli: : Gutsy Gibbon
<kane77> where should the .conkyrc be? $home?
<ikonia> kane77: yes
<BenWartig> ikonia : at the moment the server runs with the workaround (raid works with 2.6.17 kernel) but wed like to run the 2.6.15 with raid drivers (is it possible to do this?)
<dkT> ikonia: how? without being in the admin group?
<kane77> ikonia, what about that crashing firefox? can you help me?
<ikonia> BenWartig: not sure how mixing modules and kernel version will work in ubuntu
 * snconnect says: hello everybody
<ikonia> kane77: coredumps are fatal, you'll have to submit it
<nucco> kane77: perhaps you installed a bad extension?
 * kane77 says hello to snconnect 
<ikonia> kane77: log a bug with the core dump
<ikonia> kane77: is your machine overclocked or anything
<kane77> ikonia, how? it just crashes without any info?
<ikonia> dkT: is there no use in the admin group
 * snconnect kane77 can you help me (excuz my english is not clear)
<kane77> ikonia, no It's not overclocked
<ikonia> kane77: it does a core dump
<ubuntu> hi
<nucco> kane77: i think i've seen firefox crash when flashplayer was installed from adobe's website...
<BenWartig> ikonia: ok thanks for your help so far
<kane77> nucco, it might be the cause.. last time I got this it was the flashgot extension... but I don't have that installed now...
<ikonia> BenWartig: maybe better to match modules to kernel version
 * snconnect 	
<snconnect> Can someone help me? I seek a gateway sms  to send messages from one form php.les messages pass through my gsm mobile
<kane77> ikonia, and where does it dump it?
<rodelli> mikebeecham: the "Visual Effects" options are in "Appearence" applet... you must disable the desktop effects; Simply click "System->Preferences->Appearence" from the main panel. In the applet choose "Visual Effects" tab and choose "None"
<ikonia> snconnect: this is ubuntu support so you'll be better finding a better channel
<kim> Hi. I need help with the update system. It say that my key is not valid.
<ikonia> kane77: current working directory
<lars_> <ikonia> do i have to use chmod and chown in any particular order?
<ikonia> lars_: no
<snconnect> ikonia can you give me a good channel?
<ikonia> snconnect: no
<kane77> ikonia, sorry for my lack of knowledge but how does it look? :)
<rodelli> mikebeecham: this will disable Visual Effects and make the title bars come back...
<ikonia> kane77: its a file called "core"
<snconnect> no one can't help me
<kerzendorf> After installing compiz on kubuntu. I have trouble using altgr on my german keyboard.(eg altgr +q =(at)). thanks
<ikonia> snconnect: this is ubuntu support -
<ikonia> snconnect: you are not asking for ubuntu support
<snconnect> ikonia i'm in gutsy gibbon
<ikonia> snconnect: but your problem is nothing to do with ubuntu
<nucco> kane77: if you run firefox from the terminal, and it dumps core, run 'pwd' then go open the reported directory in your file manager and look for a file called 'core'
<dkT> ikonia: I dont know if any other user has the admin group. It'll have to be a system user of some kind, since there is only one "human" user on the machine.
<snconnect> ok
<kane77> ikonia, i see no file like that.. lemme try run it once again...
<ikonia> dkT: boot into safe mode and re-add the user to admin group
<dkT> k
<dkT> thx
<LinuxFakeRai1> hi there. can anyone help me to get my fakeraid partitioned? if i run "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/sil_agaidedcdeah" i get the answer /dev/mapper/sil_agaidedcdeah is apparently in use by the system; werde dort kein Dateisystem erstellen!
<kim> The problem is that whenever i do an update it won't accept my key
<kim> An error accured
<kim> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: folowing signatures could not be viryfied because public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<kim> (Translated)
<MilitantPotato> Does anyone use trickle or something similar (maybe better?)
<ikonia> LinuxFakeRai1: fake raid is terrible under linux
<kane77> nucco, ikonia, doh! now it runs ok...
<ikonia> kim: your not using an ubuntu repo
<kim> No. Ubuntu 7.10
<nucco> kane77: (shameless plug) i kind of prefer epiphany-browser
<LinuxFakeRai1> ikonia: i know.. but i want to stay with my windows paritions like they are
<rodelli> mikebeecham: after you must "uninstall and purge" your nvidia restricted drivers to make bad configuration go away before you can install it again...but the guys here can help you
<kim> Am i in the wrong channel?
<ikonia> kim: is that an official ubuntu repo mediabuntu.org ?
<kane77> nucco, I like links too :)
<MilitantPotato> kim did you add the medibuntu repo for codets?
<rodelli> mikebeecham: must go now... good luck
<MilitantPotato> kim: it looks like you didn't do the add key bit.
<kim> I have downloaded my ubuntu from www.ubuntu.com
<kane77> nucco, but I'm a strange, strange person :)
<ikonia> kim: why does your repo list contain mediabuntu.org
<brobostigon> !medibuntu
<Jangari> it isn't really safe to partition a hard drive with data on it, is it?
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kim> <ikonia>I'm a newb. Don't know what you are talking about
<ikonia> Jangari you'll most probably have corruption
<BenWartig> ikonia: is there no way to tell the 2.6.15 kernel to load the 2 modules that i need?
<Jangari> mhm
<LinuxFakeRai1> how can i see if my fakeraid is mounted or not?? i thought its all unmounted on my live ubuntu, but i still cant resize my free space on the fake
<ikonia> BenWartig: there is, just insmod them, however I doubt that will work due to version mixing
<brobostigon> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nucco> kane77: i can't imagine using a text-mode browser in this century... kind of the same with 'text-only' email
<kane77> nucco, ikonia, http://pastebin.ca/783749
<ikonia> kane77: its firefox's working directory (/usr/bin I think) not your home directory
<BenWartig> ikonia: i´ll try it keep fingers crossed thanks a lot ;)
<kim> <ikonia> yesterday i got help with it, but it did not help. The person say i could use medibuntu or what you call it.
<tritty> Hi, i have some Ubuntu installation questions, is somebody able to help me... I am new to IRC also
<b1n42y> hi can someone please recommend a utility which can mount .iso images like deamon
<Myrtti> b1n42y: "mount"
<Myrtti> !ask | tritty
<ubotu> tritty: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<b1n42y> console?
<Myrtti> yup
<b1n42y> !monut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monut - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b1n42y> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Myrtti> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<brobostigon> !mount
<b1n42y> thanks
<tritty> !ask
<wally_> hello i am trying to mount my ntfs hard drive and i looked at the faq and am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions but i am having difficulty, this is my first time trying linux, can anyone help?
<Myrtti> tritty: just ask you're question
<Myrtti> your, even
<lars> Hi - what's the command for leaving an irc channel?
<Myrtti> /part
<tritty> ok, I just reformated me laptop, and have installed XP pro, and am trying to dual boot it with Ubuntu... but it has frozen wit a circular mouse on a pinkish screen, any ideas whats up?
<nucco> kane77: do you have firefox debug symbols installed? perhaps those are needed...
<amidaniel> b1n42y: You probably want to use sudo modprobe loop and then mount to mount the iso
<kane77> nucco, I dunno...
<kim> Can someone help?
<BaD-Laptop> is there a bug in evolution when dealing with gmail's imap service? evolution freezes for long peroids of time when manipulating emails in folders.
<Crozar> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Crozar> kim,
<b1n42y> amidaniel: i only understand half of what you have said ;p
<Crozar> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<drupe> I know I ask this a lot, but anyone here familiar with JACK? I'm trying to get MIDI playback to work so I can use my keyboard.
<nucco> BaD-Laptop: i think it does that for any IMAP at all...
<pxy> can restricted drivers cause a screen to freeze?
<kim> <Crozar> The problem is that whenever i do an update it won't accept my key
<kim> An error accured
<kim> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: folowing signatures could not be viryfied because public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<kim> (Translated)
<nucco> kane77: sudo apt-get install firefox-dbg
<BaD-Laptop> nucco: weird. i should mess with it a little more. it's beginning to tick me off.
<amidaniel> b1n42y: Here's a little shell script for you: http://mediawiki.pastey.net/77601
<amidaniel> Save it, chmod +x it and run it
<Crozar> pxy, such problems occur when coming of standby or hibernate and other issue's that has been solved do your search before you come here .!
<Crozar> kim, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<b1n42y> thanks amidaniel
<nucco> BaD-Laptop: you mean to improve evolution? that would be great!
<kim> <Crozar> >My computer name<:~$ gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<kim> gpg: requesting key 0C5A2783 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<kim> gpg: /home/kim/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
<kim> gpg: key 0C5A2783: public key "Medibuntu Packaging Team <admin@lists.medibuntu.org>" imported
<kim> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<kim> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<kim> gpg: imported: 1
<kim> >My computer name<:~$ gpg --export --armor 2EBC26B60C5A2783 | sudo apt-key add -
<amidaniel> !pastebin | kim
<ubotu> kim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kim> <Crozar> Ubuntu 7.10
<kane77> nucco, heh.. 77MB? :) wow
<Crozar> kim,  no need for this paste in here
<tritty>  ok, I just reformated me laptop, and have installed XP pro, and am trying to dual boot it with Ubuntu... but it has frozen wit a circular mouse on a pinkish screen, any ideas whats up?
<kane77> nucco, good I'm at school where I have 20Mbit line :)
<Crozar> kim, this is not an issue , its maybe a problem connecting to the host , you might have some ports blocked from your router or maybe isp or their isp to you
<kim> <Crozar> Can you show me how to pastebin?
<Myrtti> tritty: where do you get that circular mouse thing
<Crozar> kim, to solve such problems change your source location .
<kane77> !paste | kim
<ubotu> kim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tritty> myrtii: its in the middle of the screen, but it can be moved around like a regular mouse
<Crozar> kim, to pastebin just paste all you want in it and then you apply and you will have the link above give me that i can look what you have pasted ! 0_o
<Myrtti> tritty: no I mean when you're trying to boot to ubuntu?
<nucco> kane77: that's uberkool!
<Myrtti> or when to windows
<kim> <Crozar> How do i change my source location?
<wally_> crozar i was wondering if you can help me after you finish helping kim
<tritty> myrtii: sorry, you mean on the screen?
<Myrtti> no
<Crozar> tritty, your giving people a hard time understanding you , if your high or something come back later
<Crozar> wally_, ask!
<Myrtti> Crozar: !
<BenWartig> ikonia: there is  another problem insmod is to bind in modules in running kernels but if i want to run the kernel it crashes and drops to a rescue-shell
<Crozar> kim, click on System > Administrations > Software Sources
<Myrtti> tritty: to which OS are you trying to boot into when you get that pink screen
<tritty> myrtii: sorry i dont have a whole lot to do with computers
<Myrtti> tritty: windows or ubuntu?
<wally_> hello i am trying to mount my ntfs hard drive and i looked at the faq and am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions but i am having difficulty, this is my first time trying linux, also I have tried the ntfs configuration tool, but my harddrives no longer show up in my computer
<tritty> myrtii: its when im trying to install Ubuntu, so its running the mini ubuntu after it reads the install CD
<tritty> myrtii: so i guess its ubuntu
<Myrtti> tritty: so actually it has nothing to do with windows
<tritty> myrttti: no
<Myrtti> tritty: you're trying to install with the Desktop CD
<Myrtti> ?
<Crozar> kim, just check everything in the software sources and dont forget to change the location , to somewere else ,.... i find germany main server is good and even the uni server
<tritty> myrtii: yes, its the ISO which i downloaded from the website
<kim> <Crozar> I don't know how to patebin. Can't find around in here :-)
<brobostigon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Myrtti> tritty: did you check if the disk was ok before you started the installation?
<andy_> hi im trying to create a shell script to open each command in a new window, is it possible?
<Crozar> wally_, you cant see the other harddisks ? which is in another system
<Crozar> !pastebin
<Myrtti> tritty: when you've started your computer with the installation cd in, there should come about a menu which allows you to pick what to do
<tritty> myrtii: i tried the "check cd" option
<Myrtti> tritty: one of those options is about checking the cd
<wally_> i can see them when i do sudo fdisk -l, although i dont really understand the output, and i can also see them in gparted.
<Myrtti> tritty: and it was ok?
<Crozar> kim, go in here http://pastebin.ca
<mikebeecham9023> : nucco: Sorry, but my connection was cut by a thunderclap...I think either you or rodello posted something about what I needed to do about my missing titlebars
<mikebeecham9023> ?
<tritty> myrtii: i assume so, it reset my computer and went straight back to the menu again after running
<Crozar> wally_, you want them on your desktop?
<Myrtti> hrm, I can't remember should it do that
<fany_> qawsn j5655yy9oou6p9l9[]
<tritty> myrtii: I will try checking it again perhaps.  If it is not good, do i need to redownload it, or just burn it again?
<andy_> hi im trying to create a shell script to open each command in a new window, is it possible?
<fany_> ktyyerrur7a6hruu 68e6zu7c yjvkl
<Myrtti> just check it again and come back afterward
<Myrtti> s
<tritty> myrtii: ok, thanks for your help
<Crozar> andy_, script to do some magic ( yes ;) )
<Crozar> andy_, study !terminal
<wally_> crozar i would like to be able to access the data that is on them, and yes on the desktop would be nice
<nucco> mikebeecham: disable desktop-effects. it was rodelli who was talking.
<mikebeecham> ahhhh ok
<progreSSive> hi everybody
<nucco> mikebeecham: he also said you should come to this channel when you got home, and you would likely find someoe to help you.
<Crozar> wally_, have u updated? because myne shows
<mikebeecham> ok
<progreSSive> i have a problem with sound after i've upgraded to the 7.10 version
<progreSSive> can anybody help me out, please
<mikebeecham> I did try last night for about 20 minutes, but no-one answered my cries of help!!!!
<eckesicle> !sound | progreSSive
<ubotu> progreSSive: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Crozar> progreSSive, desktop or laptop?
<wally_> yes i updated, and as soon as i installed it wouldnt let me access my harddrives, giving me an error about unable to mount.
<progreSSive> Crozar, desktop
<mikebeecham> nucco: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/17/ubuntu-desktop-effects-fixing-the-missing-titlebar/
<Crozar> progreSSive, you have a PCI sound card + mother board sound card right?
<mikebeecham> nice
<progreSSive> Crozar, yes
<nucco> wally_: does it tell you to go do 'safely remove...' in windows? you should if that's what it says
<Crozar> progreSSive, switch your speakers to the mother board you will hear sound
<roooss> hi can anybody help with converting a windows batch file to a shell script
<roooss> ?
<progreSSive> let me see
<wally_> nucco, yes it told me to do that, but i can no longer open windows, it for some reason ceased working.
<roooss> prograssive, how can i show you?
<nucco> wally_: that means whatever it is that caused the failure might have corrupted the windows partition. i'm guessing it was a power cut
<Crozar> progreSSive, go to sound options and fiddle around abit with the settings you might fix your PCI sound card or else you must check out how to appoint settings manually to the PCI card :/
<Crozar> progreSSive, its a conflict but lets hope for future updates ;)
<progreSSive> Crozar, oh sorry, i dont have an external sound card.. just the mother board card.. and in the system>preferences>sound, when i couse alsa, it says it failed to open the file to write
<kim> <Crozar>  http://pastebin.ca/783758
<eckesicle> wally_, can you not boot into windows and to a file system check?
<Crozar> progreSSive, search google
<ikonia> Crozar: that is not a conflict
<lars_> I used " chmod -R u+rwx /home/lars" and now everyhting seems to work
<wally_> nucco, hmm is there anyway i can get the data off of the hardrives, there is two separate ones
<lars_> should i give permissions to my group?
<nucco> roooss: if you know bash scripting, and you know that windows script thing, then you manually create a new script whose effect is the same as yor batch script... i don't know how else to do that
<wally_> eckesicle, when i try booting into windows, it hangs and restarts
<ikonia> lars_: thats up to you
<Crozar> good we have ikonia , yes and now i have 8 questions for him
<inversekinetix> DISABLE ONBOARD SOUND IN YOUR BIOS
<nucco> wally_: if you can't mount, then i doubt if you can recover
<wally_> eckesicle, it also runs disk checks
<ikonia> !should >inversekinetix
<lars_> so not necessary then i guess
<ikonia> !shout >inversekinetix
<lars_> thanks for oyur help
<eckesicle> wally_: ntfs or fat32?
<LinuxFakeRai1> how can i partition my harddrive under ubuntu live cd?? i always get this message: /dev/mapper/sil_agaidedcdeah is apparently in use by the system; werde dort kein Dateisystem erstellen!
<wally_> eckesicle ntfs
<eckesicle> wally_, is your linux partition on the same physical drive?
<BenWartig> ikonia: there is  another problem insmod is to bind in modules in running kernels but if i want to run the kernel it crashes and drops to a rescue-shell
<brobostigon> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<inversekinetix> !don't be so quick to jump on people |ikonia
<ikonia> BenWartig I suspect its down to the incompatability
<wally_> eckesicle, no i put it on a separate physical drive
<ikonia> inversekinetix you shouted - so yes I will
<Crozar> ikonia, i have atablet laptop , touch screen doesnt work ( i have downloaded wacom-tools + evtouch ) same ... should igo for evtouch tutorial or is theyr a better way?
<nucco> LinuxFakeRai1: are you using gparted?
<LinuxFakeRai1> i got gparted, but it doesnt work also
<lars_> as much as i hated having to decode the man page (with no examples) on my own without a working browser, it I'm glad to have learned a bit about the chown command
<LinuxFakeRai1> nucco: yes
<ikonia> Crozar: no idea
<eckesicle> wally_, did you run a SMART check?
<Crozar> nevermind!
<wally_> eckesicle, i am unfamiliar with SMART checks, how would i run one?
<inversekinetix> ikonia: i had caps lock on and wasnt looking at the screen, calm down
<fjfalcon> where is installed libcurl?
<ikonia> inversekinetix: so no problem, ignore the message
<ikonia> fjfalcon: /usr/lib normally
<fjfalcon> tnx
<nucco> LinuxFakeRai1: can't help there. sorry. never seen that before
<Crozar> ikonia, how to log in as root ? was it sudo nautalis?
<inversekinetix> ikonia: i couldnt you were too ready to jump
<ikonia> Crozar: you don't log in as root
 * inversekinetix ignores ikonia
<ikonia> inversekinetix: just ignore it
<tritty> myrtti: you still there?
<LinuxFakeRai1> nucco: ok.. i will just search another hours in the internet :D
<Crozar> ikonia, what is the output?
<ikonia> Crozar: the output of what ?
<Crozar> ikonia, i think you need more ram , cool down
<ikonia> Crozar: what are you talking about
<eckesicle> wally_, okay do this. sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Crozar> wat was that command ikonia  to go in as Nuatalis .. was it sudo nautalis
<Myrtti> tritty: barely
<jonathan> server irc.free.fr
<ikonia> Crozar: gkusdo
<mikebeecham> also...is there a specific IRC channel for working through Dual Monitor issues?
<bquorning> I am using Ubuntu to host Plone CMS, which requires Python 2.4.4. I guess I cannot uninstall Python 2.5.1, since it is used by apt. Which is the easy way around this problem?
<mikebeecham> or is that done here as well?
<tritty> myrtii: I just checked the cd for defects and it came up with none
<progreSSive> eckesicle: when i click on the volume control icon, i get the following exception: "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either you dont have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured."  Any suggestions? please
<wally_> eckesicle ok i got that
<BenWartig> ikonia: and adding the modules to the initrd could this work?
<thedom> Anyone know why postfix would bounce email with "User unknown in virtual alias table" unless I set /etc/mailname to localhost (ie, not domain.com)?
<ikonia> BenWartig: yes, but I suspect you'll have the same issues as your running kernel is different
<Myrtti> tritty: so what kind of hardware do you run? have you checked the net if anyone has had trouble with, for instance, your display driver?
<tritty> myrtti: and it came up with no defects
<eckesicle> wally_, sudo smartctl -Hc [yourwindowsdiskhere]
<eckesicle> maybe
<eckesicle> sudo smartctl -Hc /dev/hda
<wally_> eckesickle, is my windows disk the name like hda1 ?
<tritty> myrtii: i havent had problems with my disp driver before
<Crozar> ikonia, gksudo what?
<eckesicle> wally_, yeah is that the name of it?
<ikonia> Crozar: what ever command you want to luanch with a graphical interace
<Myrtti> tritty: have you tried installing ubuntu before?
<ikonia> interface
<Tm_T> Myrtti: :)
<Crozar> ikonia, i want to do stuff without having some permision problems
<Myrtti> Tm_T: bored ;-)
<eckesicle> you can find out the name with cat /etc/fstab | grep ntfs
<BenWartig> ikonia: how can i add them to the initrd?
<ikonia> Crozar: nothing you do should require root permissions
<tritty> myrtii: no i havent I am a Ubuntu Virgin :S
<wally_> eckesicle, i tried it and it outputted alot of data
<Crozar> example ikonia changing a custom image from my theme manually doesnt allow me .
<wally_> eckesicle oh it says it passed
<ikonia> BenWartig: you have to repackage your initrd file, this is normally done at kernel build time, however the kernel build guide should walk you though that
<eckesicle> wally_, okay so then the drive is not physically damaged
<Myrtti> tritty: so you not having trouble with your display driver (in Windows) doesn't mean that you couldn't have problems with it while installing ubuntu
<kim> <ikonia>  http://pastebin.ca/783758
<ikonia> Crozar: custom image for where ? splash, desktop, what
<Crozar> ikonia, desktop
<eckesicle> wally_, that is good. So there's an error in the partition
<bullgard4> What does a door lock symbol mean in the 'Partition' field of the Gparted program?
<ikonia> Crozar: you can change your desktop image using the background changing application in "System -> preferences "
<Myrtti> tritty: so, have you checked the net if anyone else has had trouble with the same kind of display driver when installing ubuntu or using it
<Crozar> ikonia, btw you see the icon of ubuntu near applications places and system? how can you change that?
<ikonia> kim: what do you want me to do with that, I've explained the problem to you
<evilc_> Hi all, I am trying to get a persistent install working on a USB key, I tried following instructions at pendrivelinux.com for GG 7.10, but had no joy. any suggestions?
<tritty> muttii: ok, no i havent.. ill have to find out what driver i have and search the ubuntu forums?
<ikonia> Crozar: thats an icon pack used by your theme
<Crozar> ikonia, omG!Q
<wally_> eckesicle im not sure if theres an error but i just cant figure out how to mount it, and all the fixes i have tried have not worked
<Crozar> ikonia, i want to do something manually
<ikonia> Crozar: then do it
<Myrtti> tritty: do you know anything about your hardware? if it's a laptop, the model number etc
<Crozar> ikonia, what was that command to make me go in the registry?
<ikonia> Crozar: there ins't a registery
<tritty> myrtii: well i know the laptop is a presario 2100
<Crozar> ikonia, your nutz
<kim> <ikonia> Maby help me with the problem? Do i need to install Ubuntu 7.10 all over again?
<Crozar> goodnight
<ikonia> Crozar: please stop trolling
<tritty> i just booted windows on it to try and find out what the display driver is
<ikonia> kim: no, just move the mediabuntu.org repos
<brobostigon> medibuntu
<ikonia> brobostigon: thank you
<kim> <ikonia> but i don't know how to do that. Sorry. Totally newbi
<nucco> tritty: you can do an 'lspci' to find out your display driver
<eckesicle> wally_, but your windows partition does not boot yes?
<ikonia> kim: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the entry
<nucco> tritty: err.. video card
<tritty> nucco: hi, whats an lspci lol?
<wally_> eckesicle, yes something is wrong with it
<Myrtti> /me backs away slowly
<progreSSive> somebody help. When i click on the volume control icon, i get the following exception: "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either you dont have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured."  Any suggestions? please
<dkT> ikonia: Thx now it works again...
<jorik808> is there a wysiwyg type of editor for latex documents ?
<nucco> tritty: lspci is a command :)
<tritty> myrtti: thanks for your help
<ikonia> dkT: no problem
<eckesicle> wally_, i dont know how to check a ntfs disk from linux, probably fsck won't work
<tritty> nucco: im having problems installing Ubuntu.. i cant use commands yet
<tritty> nucco: it freezes halfway through the installation
<evilc_> Anyone? I followed the tutorial @ http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/  but I got no persistence
<nucco> tritty: oh, i thought it was just a display driver thing... btw, what model of computer?
<tritty> nucco: im ashamed to say its a HP presario 2100
<Mocheeze> New Ubuntu user here. I'm loving it. Never need to go back to Windows. I got Photoshop and all of my games working through WINE. Such a liberating feeling. :)
<nucco> tritty: why be ashamed? what version of ubuntu? 7.10? you're sure its not a problem with the CD you're using?
<Lunz> hello,how do i update my audio and video codec?i am using feisty
<tritty> nucco: no its 7.04, i have 7.10 downloading now, i checked just before and the cd is ok
<eckesicle> wally_, what error do you get when trying to mount?
<nucco> tritty: perhaps that would work... often that's the easiest thing to do: try a newer version
<fstxx> how do I disable tracker?
<nucco> tritty: hey, with those specs, perhaps you should try Dapper?
<tritty> nucco: ok, ill just wait til it downloads and try again
<tritty> nucco: whats dapper?
<tritty> nucco: a differnet unix OS?
<Mocheeze> fsfxx. system > preferences > indexing preferences
<nucco> tritty: its an older version of ubuntu, version 6.06
<Mocheeze> *indexing preferences
<nucco> tritty: the more recent versions are more demanding
<nucco> tritty: is it actuall 133MHz???
<sledge8593> guys, can someone tell me how i can make a script suitable for init.d to run a program which doesnt have an option to stop but with CTRL-Z?
<tritty> nucco: no
<tritty> nucco: its a AMD 2400+ with 256 Mb ram
<evilc_> also more buggy? I have come across so many errors and problems, 3 days wasted and I have gotten nowhere... Maybe I should try an older version?
<tritty> nucco: so i imagined it shouldnt have any problems handling the newer ubuntu but i could be wrong
<nucco> tritty: a ram upgrade would be cool, but it should be able to handle it.
<eckesicle> wally_, you can always try a force mount
<eckesicle> but i have to go im afraid
<bullgard4> What does a door lock symbol mean in the 'Partition' field of the Gparted program?
<sledge8593> i mean i run this program in terminal then when i want to stop it, i press CTRL-C
<sledge8593> now i want to make a scipt to start this program on start-up
<QuelTos> sledge8593: wouldn't it a bit weird to write a init.d script for a not demonizeable program?
<rubydiamond2> how to add mp3 support for rhythmbox in ubuntu
<QuelTos> sledge8593: i would suggest to use screen or something
<nucco> mikebeecham: also, bookmark this page: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/17/ubuntu-desktop-effects-fixing-the-missing-titlebar/
<nucco> might help
<Mortice> !RestrictedFormats | rubydiamond2
<ubotu> rubydiamond2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fume> bullgard4: myabe partition is mounted
<sledge8593> QuelTos, what do you mean with screen?
<mikebeecham> nucco: Was just looking at that page :D
<mikebeecham> thanks mate
<bullgard4> fume: I do not believe you. Almost all partitions show this symbol.
<tritty> nucco: yeah i would like to upgrade my ram, but im planning on just buying a new laptop soonish anyhow and using this one as a back up so i cant see a reason to upgrade
<mikebeecham> nuccoL is the sudo su password the same as my login password/
<tritty> nucco: im trying the installation again, ill let you know how it goes
<mikebeecham> nucco: ?
<QuelTos> sledge8593: screen is a nice program which enables you to: manage multiple consoles inside one terminal
<sledge8593> QuelTos, the program i want to run on start-up is vlc to stream media
<nucco> mikebeecham: that link describes what rodelli was trying to tell you.
<QuelTos> sledge8593: as a server?
<mikebeecham> great
<MilitantPotato> You still here?
<nucco> tritty: the new version?
<sledge8593> yap..sort of like a stream server. streaming over multicast
<mikebeecham> nucco: is the sudo su password the same as my Ubuntu login password?
<QuelTos> sledge8593: and screen enables you to start something in a console, logout (program keeps running), login and reattach to the console session again
<nucco> mikebeecham: yes.
<mikebeecham> ok nucco: thanks again!!
<fstxx> mocheeze: thanks
<QuelTos> sledge8593: i would suggest you try something like this:
<BaD-Laptop> why 'sudo su' when you can just 'sudo -s' instead
<nucco> mikebeecham: su password depends on which username you put after the command though.
<sledge8593> QuelTos, will that work even without logging in?
<evilc_> I am trying to set up an ubuntu persistent install on USB flash drive. Have tried 7.10 and the tutorial from pendrivelinux.com, but no joy. Please help, many many days spent trying to get this done...
<nucco> mikebeecham: su roughly means 'switch user'
<QuelTos> sledge8593: screen -d -m vlc-something
 * nucco goes out to grab a bite
<QuelTos> sledge8593: your init-scripts are run by root
<mikebeecham> nucco: Thanks...that bit I now understand!
<mikebeecham> :)
<QuelTos> sledge8593: so you can reattach to the session as root (or as whatever user you run screen/vlc)
<sledge8593> QuelTos, i can just use the screen command in my script to run the program?
<QuelTos> sledge8593: yep
<sledge8593> QuelTos, ok thanks..ill have a look at that
<QuelTos> sledge8593: np.. hope that helps
<MilitantPotato> Who was it that wanted help with pidgin?
<MilitantPotato> Argh.
 * evilc_ cries. 5 forum posts, many IRC requests for help, but never any replies.
<jussi01> evilc_:  whats the issue?
<evilc_> I am trying to set up an ubuntu persistent install on USB flash drive. Have tried 7.10 and the tutorial from pendrivelinux.com, but no joy. Please help, many many days spent trying to get this done...
<evilc_> I just get no persistence
<jussi01> evilc_: sorry, Ive no idea about that stuff
<evilc_> tried following 2 or 3 other tutorials that seemed to be based off it too, but none seemed to work.
<evilc_> I just need a version of linux I can boot off USB and the module usb-rndis-lite
<jussi01> !install > jussi01
<rubydiamond2> how to colorize folder modified and added in ubuntu for SVN
<chief> Hi, I've a problem after 20-30mins or so my screen goes black, and a short time after that my monitor turns off, in the gnome power management setting they are both set to [never], anyone know why this is happening ?
<sledge8593> QuelTos, one more thing..how do i stop the program then? i mean the there should be a "Stop" part in my script, how do i stop the program runned by screen?
<MilitantPotato> Kalamansi: you there?
<evilc_> I even tried installing ubuntu to HDD, but that doesn't work properly either. The network module doesn't work if you don't use DHCP, and none of the package installers can scan remote repositories
<evilc_> I think I am gonna try mini windows install or something, at least windows works
<jussi01> evilc_: have you tried dsl?
<evilc_> dsl linux? not heard of it
<jussi01> evilc_: damn small linux... quie basic, but I think it will wor well off usb
<evilc_> oh, damned small, yes I have
<evilc_> I tried puppy linux
<evilc_> but that was a nightmare to install usb-rndis-lite on
<jussi01> evilc_: iirc, dsl is debian based
<evilc_> so I thouht I would try a more mainstream linux so that installing usb-rndis-lite was easier
<evilc_> how wrong I was.
<jussi01> evilc_: Im sure its something small you are missing - i know people who have had ubuntu running from usb before
<Varka> bullgard4: you should better believe fume as he is right, look at the comment of "figure 30" in the documentation http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm
<evilc_> Wasn't really looking for that cut down a linux either. I have a 4GB USB flash drive and the PCs I use are all reasonably OK
<evilc_> but thanks for your advice, juss
<Yanch0> how can i use screen please? i want to load psql in a screen
<Patchak> hey all, I'm looking for a good bittorrent client any suggestions?
<Myrtti> Yanch0: screen <command>
<Patchak> I don,t like the too simple bittorrent that comes with ubuntu by default
<Haemoth> Patchak, deluge
<Myrtti> Patchak: bittornado
<void^> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Yanch0> Myrtti then how can i leave it running?
<Myrtti> Yanch0: you can detach a screen session with ctrl-a,d
<Patchak> I'm confused about gnome and kde, do apps built for one will work with the other?
<Myrtti> and return to it with screen -r
<ricanelite> Good Morning everyone!
<Patchak> sometimes when you read program descriptions it seems like that stuff is an OS over the OS
<void^> Patchak: yes, if the libraries they require are installed.
<Patchak> ok
<Myrtti> Patchak: Qt (KDE) and GTK (Gnome) provide the GUI libraries and widgets
<Yanch0> Myrtti this means it is running right? : 29551 postgres 25 0 23100 13m 11m R 99.8 2.8 0:37.40 postmaster
<Patchak> right
<void^> Patchak: it's more of a look&feel issue - "foreign" apps don't blend in as well.
<Patchak> ok but in general they work
<Patchak> I see
<Myrtti> Patchak: you can run Qt-apps in Gnome if you've got Qt-libs installed
<Myrtti> Patchak: and vice versa
<Patchak> Myrtti, ok I see, thanks
<Patchak> so it,s a philosophy thing
<Yanch0> any way i can check if it is running / status Myrtti pls ?
<Myrtti> Yanch0: screen -ls
<chief> Hi, I've a problem after 20-30mins or so my screen goes black, and a short time after that my monitor turns off, in the gnome power management setting they are both set to [never], anyone know why this is happening ?
<Yanch0> Myrtti : 29460.pts-1.Ubuntu (Detached) that means its working right? :))
<Kalamansi> !seen militantpotato
<_Johny> Hello
<Myrtti> Yanch0: well you can try to reattach it
<Myrtti> Yanch0: screen -r
<Yanch0> yes its good Myrtti :)
<Yanch0> thanks for the help \o/
<_Johny> A stupid question ; What's the name of these package one uses to install build .deb and install it with dpkg, instead of just "make install"?
<Hawk_> Hey I just switched from Windows to Ubuntu, how would I compile Compiz 4.0 ?
<_Johny> Hawk_, You don't have to compile anything really, just take a look at the documentation
<Jordan_U__> evilc_, Is the ext2 partition named "casper-rw" ?
<_Johny> It was checkinstall -;)
<Patchak> really weird I try to download a folder from my webserver to my comp with gftp and each time itjust fails, the program closes
<Patchak> no error,anything, just closes
<eXtreem> Hi Patchak, I had also problems with GFtp. Now I use FireFTP (a Firefox plugin) and it works fine
<Hawk_> Anyone help me on how to compile Compiz 4.0, I dont understand what you have to do in the terminal
<void^> _Johny: checkinstall
<z1pp3r> Anyone actually managed to get all buttons on a logitech MX518 mouse working? I've found several guides, but none of them worked for me.
<rgl> hi
<void^> _Johny: oops, i'm a "little" late :-)
<_Johny> void^, Thanks
<Patchak> eXtreem, yeah I need something with ssh support
<newguyss> Hi, Iam having trouble installing JDK, looks like its something with multiverse how to go with that?
<rgl> you guys known what packages creates /usr/lib/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem (or at /etc/ssl/certs/) ? (dpkg -S does now known about that file)
<eXtreem> I don't know that much about FTP, the only thing I know is that FireFTP works fine for me, maybe someone else has a solution for your problem...
<_Johny> void^, May I ask you a question? The new release of xmms has just appeared, I have the previous one already installed.the new is to build. Do I have to uninstall the previous one, before I begin to buld the new?
<newguyss> or, how would I know if the JDK is installed and working?
<Hawk_> Can someone please help me on compiling Compiz, I dont know what you have to do in the terminal.
<_Johny> !Compiz|Hawk_
<ubotu> Hawk_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jordan_U_> newguyss, Compile a java app with javac?
<Jordan_U_> Hawk_, Why compile it?
<bazhang> Hawk_: for Feisty, or compiz-fusion for Gutsy
<void^> _Johny: it shouldn't interfere with building it, and 'make install' usually uses /usr/local as the default prefix so you might be able to install the version along with the old package without too much fuss
<winnie> How do i know what my super user password is?
<Jordan_U_> !root | winnie
<ubotu> winnie: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<newguyss> Jordan_Uinstalling geoserver
<bazhang> winnie: that is the one you entered when you installed--have you forgotten it?
<winnie> no, i didn't forget, but what i entered is not working
<_Johny> void^, Thank you
<winnie> :[
 * brighteyedea^awa is now away: gone
<ricanelite> what type of Fonts you all use in Linux? Because I notice when surfing on different sites the fonts look way different from how they look in Mac OS X or on Windows
<Jordan_U_> newguyss, What I meant was that you can check that the JDK is installed by compiling a java app
<Jordan_U_> ricanelite, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<newguyss> Jordan_U_: how to do that?
<ricanelite> Reading package lists... Done
<ricanelite> Building dependency tree
<ricanelite> Reading state information... Done
<ricanelite> msttcorefonts is already the newest version.
<ricanelite> msttcorefonts set to manual installed.
<ricanelite> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Jordan_U_> newguyss, First, you know that if you just need to run Java apps you don't need the JDK, correct?
<bazhang> ricanelite: pastebin it next time
<ricanelite> oo sorry
<ricanelite> how do I pastebin?
<Mortice> !paste | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<winnie> sudo did it, thanks!
 * brighteyedea is back from: gone (been away for 2m)
<zumo> hi. i upgraded to gutsy the other day and since then alsa doesn't work anymore. could anyone please help me setting it up again? alsa-base is installed, the right sound card is selected. oss works.
<void^> brobostigon: try not to do that
<ricanelite> is there a application for Ubuntu where I could make my blog post right from my Desktop and send it so I do not have to always be opening up my browser
<brobostigon> void, what did i do??
<Mortice> brobostigon: i think void meant to say that to brighteyedea.
<void^> brobostigon: right, sorry, i meant brighteyedea. i will try not to do that again ;)
<brobostigon> ok
<zumo> ricanelite: blogtk - GTK Weblogging client
<brighteyedea> got it sry :(
<kilonux> Hello, how to start troubleshooting a Feisty that has begun to have problems with graphics, sometimes it crashes.?
<n3ll0> irc.oltreirc.net
<z1pp3r> kilonux, i would start looking at the error X is giving
<z1pp3r> ./var/log/xorg.log maybe
<justinp1> kilonux: and ~/.xsession-errors
<brobostigon> try the system log viewer in /system admin
<kilonux> I read you all, thanks I'l begin.
<z1pp3r> gl
<mikebeecham> Can anyone tell me what the real difference between all the *buntu distros is, apart from interface...is there any real benefit in going from one to the other?
<meng> is there a simple workaround for the adobe flash bug in ubuntu?
<bmt2> hello to all
<z1pp3r> mikebeecham, you get a different window manager.... and thats about it
<bmt2> i am trying to dertermine what "interface" is runing my wireless conneciton.... i thought it was "wmaster0"...but that is not it !
<mikebeecham> ok z1pp3r...so it's all down to personal preference?
<z1pp3r> yes
<Mortice> bmt2: type 'sudo iwconfig' on a terminal and it should tell you.
<bmt2> I want to put a icon at the bottom of the screen where the rest of my icons are at
<bmt2> Mortice: thanks, i will try that
<z1pp3r> mikebeecham, ofcourse the applications are different, since kubuntu will mostly use kde applications, and gnome will use, well, gnome applications.
<z1pp3r> as default anyway, feel free to change that
<mikebeecham> z1pp3r: ...I'm a complete linux noob, so I need to ask the questions!! :D
<Haemoth> meng, what bug?
<z1pp3r> hell, you can run both kde and gnome if you want, and select which to use on each login
<mikebeecham> installed it last night
<bmt2> Mortice: i got wmaster0, and wlan0
<mikebeecham> love it, but it is a tad confusing on, well, most of it :D
<Haemoth> I got wmaster0 too but I don't know what it is
<meng> the play youtube then it crashes due to high cpu use bug
<z1pp3r> mikebeecham, everything is in the beginning =)
<Mortice> bmt2: well, logic dictates that if wmaster0 isn't the one you want, then wlan0 is :)
<mikebeecham> indeed
<john> vfv
<mikebeecham> the font thing is strange for me...the fonts are wider than I'm used to at the moment
<mikebeecham> lol
<mikebeecham> being a designer I notice the aestheitc, I guess
<z1pp3r> hmm?
<meng> mikebeecham>do you want a windows look or are you aiming for something different
<john> lbfb
<z1pp3r> meng, fonts should not be different in windows
<mikebeecham> meng:  I dont mind them at all...I'm not sure I want to re-produce windows in linux...that seems a tad foolish to me
<john> ca u help me
<z1pp3r> mikebeecham, you sure you have microsoft fonts installed?
<mikebeecham> it's just a matter of transition, I guess
<z1pp3r> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<meng> <mikebeecham>well some people are so ingrained with the windows way, so i thought i should ask
<meng> <z1pp3r>i am not even asking about fonts
<meng> lol
<mikebeecham> meng Of course, and I suppose for a lifetime doze user, it's going to be different no matter what I do!
<mikebeecham> lol
<arash_> all my files are showing up as user/group 1000, what might be the cause of this?
<mikebeecham> but I love it already...
<saftle> I haven't been messing with ubuntu for awhile, and wanted to ask if my x1650 ati card can now support aiglx with fglrx yet? cuz I would love to have full 3D-Acceleration with beryl/compiz
<arash_> )o
<bmt2> Mortice: thanks....i got it working...i swear i hate when i try to do it myself, i get stumped, i come on here, and the answer is just so easily revealed to me....lol....thanks again
<arash_> (i'm root, so my id/gid are 0)
<z1pp3r> saftle, you might want to ask that in #ubuntu-effects
<saftle> oh ok, thx
<Mortice> bmt2: no problem. That's what this channel is for. :)
<arash_> basically I need the command to set my default group
<meng> <mikebeecham>u said u are a desginer of sorts, what kind?
<ricanelite> I get get Blogtk running
<meng> because there is ubuntu studio that you can download
<saftle> actually it says that, that channel doesn't exist, you sure it's ubuntu-effects z1pp3r
<ricanelite> I do not know the full URL Server for Wordpress
<z1pp3r> saftle, it should forward you.... the channel is now #compiz-fusion
<ricanelite> my url is http://www.passionforgamesblog.com/wordpress
<zeroflag> what's the gnome sudo command?
<saftle> kk, thx again
<ricanelite> but I do not know the rest and I do not know how what is the type
<mikebeecham> meng Graphic Designer, and I also create Photomanipulation  peices in photoshop CS3
<z1pp3r> zeroflag, i believe its 'gksudo'
<mikebeecham> I create icons, typography and layouts
<saftle> say compiz-fusion doesn't exist either, I am usuing xchat in ubuntu
<saftle> using*
<mikebeecham> and currently working with the Xbox media Center project
<meng> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<z1pp3r> saftle, compiz-fusion doesnt exist, #compiz-fusion does
<mikebeecham> which, you'llb e pleased to know, is creating a linux version!!!!!
<saftle> xbmc pwns!
<meng> <mikebeecham> go ubuntu studio then
<saftle> oh ok, awesome, used to mirc in windows where # isn't necessary thx z1pp3r
<mikebeecham> meng Looking at it now
<zeroflag> z1pp3r: thanks.
<pipeubuntu> Im installing some of the ubuntustudio stuff right now
<nahoy> #ogame.fr-RP
<meng> i still wonder if the flash bug has a workaround
<ubuntu_0001> hi, how do i make it so vlc is my universal player? even when i pop in dvd
<Angel2006> hi all ..
<kilonux> justinp1
<eXtreem> ubuntu_0001: You can click with your right mousebutton a file you want to play for default with VLC and chooce for properties, here you can click the button open with...
<Angel2006> could anyone help me?
<kilonux> I dont see anything like this  :  .xsession-errors
<Mortice> Angel: ask your question and we'll see :)
<drupe> Still no one here with JACK/MIDI experience?
<Angel2006> .: Mortice :. tnx ^^
<Angel2006> than..
<Angel2006> yesterday i installed ubuntu..
<Angel2006> but........don't start! :(
<ttolss> ㅐㅑㅐ
<ttolss> oio
<ttolss> ioi
<eXtreem> Angel2006: what happens when you try to start ubuntu?? Do you receive an errormessage?
<Angel2006> no no .. when i select "ubuntu kernel ..." in grub windows (where is also windows xp choise), appears ubuntu loading image..but it froozen
<Angel2006> :(((
<Angel2006> and i've to reboot my laptop..and use windows... :/
<Mortice> Angel2006: have you tried loading the 'safe graphics mode' option?
<Angel2006> it's the same...
<Angel2006> it give me some errors..
<Mortice> Angel2006: what errors?
<Angel2006> but i don't remember what errors .. :D
<Angel2006> maybe...
<Angel2006> that of wireless card..
<eXtreem> Angel2006: what type of laptop do you have?
<Angel2006> it's the same error that give me sometimes when i started live cd...
<Angel2006> ho dv6530el
<Angel2006> hp dv6530el
<eXtreem> Angel2006: Do you have a switch on the laptop to turn WiFi off? If WiFi is the problem, this should help to start ubuntu...
<Angel2006> before i've installed ubuntu, i tried to install kubuntu..but when live cd started, give other problems...the monitor shot down..
<Angel2006> .: eXtreem :. wireless card is turn off...
<bmt2> how can i tell if i installed tomcat right ?
<eXtreem> Angel20006: Do you have connected any other hardware to the laptop?
<Sharpie> is there a way to make SBackup save only the latest backup instead of keeping backups for each day? (like, delete the previous backup when it makes a new one)
<Angel2006> .: eXtreem :. no... :/
<eXtreem> Angel2006: Could you check wich error message appears?? Maybe than we can find a solution for you...
<justinpr> Angel2006: can you get a live CD working?
<kjetilkWork> Seems like I need to upgrade alsa to 1.0.15 to correct a problem with my mic.
<kjetilkWork> Anyone know if I can run the packages from Debian sid (or from hardy, but they are not all at 1.0.14), on my Gutsy system?
<Angel2006> .: justinpr :. yes..it works..
<kjetilkWork> s/1.0.14/1.0.15/
<Angel2006> .: eXtreem :. wait 2 mins..i reboot pc and tell you which errors appear..
<eXtreem> Angel2006: I'll wait...
<Sharpie> is there a way to make SBackup save only the latest backup instead of keeping backups for each day? (like, delete the previous backup when it makes a new one)
<Tyroazard> Uhm.. I can install Ubuntu and XP on two different partitions of the same hard drive right?
<IdleOne_> Sharpie: should be in the prefs
<eXtreem> Tyroazard: Yes, that is no problem
<Sharpie> IdleOne_: can't find it
<IdleOne_> !dualboot | Tyroazard
<ubotu> Tyroazard: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sharpie> actually
<eXtreem> Tyroazard: You have to first install windows and than you install ubuntu, you will have to create your partitions manually
<Sharpie> http://apcmag.com/dualboot
<Sharpie> is a much better guide
<IdleOne_> Sharpie: open Simple backup Config and go to the Purging Tab
<Sharpie> IdleOne_: yes, and then what? :[
<Sharpie> choose simple cutoff and "older than 1 days"?
<IdleOne_> check simple cutoff and change the number to 1 day
<IdleOne_> yeah
<Sharpie> alright, thx
<Sharpie> and Tyroazard, check out my guide, it's good
<Sharpie> i used it when i installed vista too
<Angel2006> .: eXtreem :. are you here?!
<eXtreem> I'm still here
<Angel2006> could i send you a "screen shoot"?
<brobostigon> screen shot
<Angel2006> yes.. sorry ^^
<eXtreem> can you upload a screenshot on imageshack?
<eXtreem> or something like imageshack
<Angel2006> eh..yes but...what's the site?
<Sharpie> www.imageshack.us
<eXtreem> http://imageshack.us/
<Angel2006> 2 mins
<Angel2006> can i post the link here?
<justinpr> Angel2006: can you get at /var/log/dmesg on the laptop and post that somewhere?
<eXtreem> yes
<Angel2006> ehhh?! O.o
<inversekinetix> purge
<inversekinetix> burn
<inversekinetix> i kinda feel violated
<drupe> Haha holy shit
<chowmeined> ouch
<chowmeined> looks like i got stuck on the wrong server :(
<Flummoxed`> dramamine
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<sybariten> IdleOne: oh, just like that?
<zhaozhou> haha
<elkbuntu> joni, do you have a question?
<IdleOne> sybariten: just like that? yeah give it a shot but probably wont work but then again never know
<joni> hai i am search indonesian girls, can you help me?
<jrib> !offtopic | joni
<ubotu> joni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> joni in indonesia not on irc. have a good day
<atlfalcons866> what is metdata
<sybariten> IdleOne: i do think centericq and centerIM are very similar forks though, and centericq runs fine here on dapper....  but then again i'm no developer....  thanks for the help!
<IdleOne> sybariten:
<joni> please help me to find indonesian girls
<z1pp3r> atlfalcons866, think you mean metadata? google should help you...
<gordonjcp> !offtopic | joni
<ubotu> joni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> sybariten: you can try compiling it from source also
<apo`_> BAM!
<apo`_> BAM^2!
<atlfalcons866> what file system is best for servers
<sybariten> IdleOne: uh, i realize now that i'm a bit confused as to where to find the actual .deb file... could you give me a pointer?
<mikebeecham> WOW....netsplit!
<IdleOne> sybariten: gimme a minute
<damike> hi
<damike> is there a howto out there for kernel updates?
<joni> help find girls to chat hot wiht me
<IdleOne> jrib: could you please link sybariten to centerim package in gutsy repo on packages.ubuntu.com I am having browser issues
<czajkowski> freenode a bit sick is it??
<IdleOne> czajkowski: it has a cold
<czajkowski> IdleOne: heh, would seem something is up
<joni> helloooooo
<jrib> IdleOne, sybariten: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/centerim
<IdleOne> jrib ty buddy
<damike> anybody?
<k31th> Any one have any recomends for  a soho ADSL modem / router ?
<sybariten> joni: frankly i dont think a *nix chan is the best bet for finding your precious girls. Try some other mmmkay?
<jrib> !please > damike (read the private message from ubotu)
<vox> k31th: linksys
<sybariten> jrib: uh, is it just me being stupid, am i supposed to find .deb files somewhere there?
<damike> jrib: well - that doesnt help me ...
<jrib> sybariten: they are at the bottom (for your arch)
<CyberMad> i got problem with cups, i use ubuntu 7.10;  1st problem is from ubuntu i can print fine.. but problem printing from windows through cups (631) http://192.168.1.103:631/printers/Deskjet_3740 ,the problem is the result like mirror..
<m11> hello
<richard> Angel2006: Are you still here??
<CyberMad> so i can read the text by see it from back paper
<Angel2006> .: richard :. yes..
<z1pp3r> CyberMad, that url is a LAN ip.... we cannot see it
<jrib> damike: yes it does.  It tells you that if you want help, you have a better chance if you repeat your question instead of asking "anybody?"
<Angel2006> i'm here yet.. O.o
<richard> ok, my named changed automaticly from eXtreem to richard
<b1n42y> I have a PC tablet and want to dual boot XP and Ubuntu, which should I install 1st ?
<richard> did you upload your screenshot?
<IdleOne> sybariten: scroll down a little to Download Box
<damike> jrib: and now? should i wait till tomorrow?
<hubuntu> kcan somebody heklp with evince?
<justinpr> b1n42y: XP
<hubuntu> I do not finf the replace bar...
<brobostigon> hi
<IdleOne> sybariten: download the appropriate version for your machine
<Angel2006> .: richard :. no...i don't succed.. :///
<b1n42y> cheers justinpr
<jrib> damike: you can repeat every ~10 minutes.  I still have no idea what you want help with
<richard> Angel2006: Can you tell me the error message you received
<Angel2006> .: richard :. cuold i send you the photo directly?? :(
<damike> jrib: well - does ubuntu have binary updates for kernel? where can i download kernel.images? i don't want to compile
<Angel2006> any message..only froozen
<Angel2006> ...
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > damike (read the private message from ubotu)
<b1n42y> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<richard> you can give it a try
<gordonjcp> damike: yes, it does
<jrib> damike: security updates definitely.  You get them using your favorite package manager
<richard> I never used IRC chat before, but I've seen an option for sending files
<gordonjcp> damike: if there's an update, then it will be downloaded next time you do an update
<sybariten> IdleOne, jrib : ah, ok ok, i pressed the wrong link...  list of files.... thank you!
<damike> gordonjcp: i got several problems. can't i update to 2.6.23 manually?
<gordonjcp> damike: is there a 2.6.23 package?
<Angel2006> i've just send you it..but you must accept...
<Angel2006> .: richard :.
<Angel2006> i've just send you it..but you must accept...
<damike> gordonjcp: i don't know. is there an image?
<IdleOne> sybariten: np at the top of that page there is a link top the centerim page. if the .deb doesnt work you can probably download and compile the source yourself and it should have instructions there but try the deb first
<gordonjcp> damike: it doesn't look like it
<gordonjcp> damike: What exactly are you trying to do?
<damike> gordonjcp: update several drivers - wlan is quite buggy, graphic too
<richard> Angel2006: I don't see anything to accept
<Angel2006> .: richard :. wait i0m uploading that on rapidshare
<gordonjcp> damike: if there isn't a deb of 2.6.23 you'll need to compile your own
<richard> ok
<Angel2006> http://rapidshare.com/files/70780663/PB192213.jpg.html
<Angel2006> is this one
<manuel_> hellou hellou
<damike> gordonjcp: where can i find that deb packages? in the package manager there isn't one
<Angel2006> .: richard :. http://rapidshare.com/files/70780663/PB192213.jpg.html
<Fossilet> hello manuel_
<jrib> damike: there is no package for 2.6.23
<Angel2006> it's froozen in that position...
<jrib> damike: have you tried asking about the problems you are having?
<atlfalcons866> can i use resiser4
<manuel_> hi fossilet
<damike> jrib: actually not - i don't really use linux - just for education purposes
<sybariten> IdleOne: ok ... by the way i got a lot of dependecy problems... to say the least. Is there a way to tell dpkg to go out and fetch dependencies, even more thouroughly ... or is it already configured for that with the -i option?
<richard> I got the picture
<justin`> could someone please do me a favor? let me know if you can get to https://mail2.dragonproducts.com
<Fossilet> manuel_, do you speak french?
<richard> Angel2006: he is giving errors on your SATA Hard Disk
<justin`> would be greatly appreciated
<manuel_> a little bit
<Angel2006> .: richard :. ?
<Angel2006> what's the problem??
<Fossilet> manuel_, hehe
<richard> Angel2006: One moment please...
<manuel_> why?
<Angel2006> .: richard :. okok tnx ^^
<manuel_> c'est pas un proble si t veux
<manuel_> *n'est pas un problem si tu veux
<nimzo> hello, i cloned my hdd with dd (80gb) to an external usb disk (160gb), and I would like to create a partition for the rest. I manage to remove the sdb4 (swap) and create a ext3 there, but it is only 1gb... cant get the rest. any suggestion? Tried with fdisk and qtparted says read-only...
<gordonjcp> damike: find which deb package?
<Fossilet> : -D
<richard> Angel2006: I've never seen this problem before, maybe someone else has an idea, I'll will search for you on google and forums if I find a solution I'll let you know
<totherdave> Hi all- running gutsy 7.10 installs fine, but having nvidia problems/pinnacle pctv card problems. When I come to shut down for the first time it restarts but hangs on the cupsd message (starting common unix...), and no [ok] dialog, still have keyboard access but no command line, just return and a new line.. happened twice now using the livecd of gutsy, going to install the lts 6.06 version in case it's the graphics dri
<manuel_> maintenant tu est devenu bleu
<manuel_> avant je t'ai vu rouge
<manuel_> c'est quoi ça?
<Pici> !fr
<justin`> could someone please do me a favor? let me know if you can get to https://mail2.dragonproducts.com
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<justin`> would be greatly appreciated
<Pici> justin`: connection reset message.
<Angel2006> .: richard :. oooook tnx...but i've to go to university...are you here this evening?
<richard> Angel2006: Is this also the last thing you see happen on your screen?? After showing this message doesn't anything happen anymore?
<thoreman234> anyone got a solution to the problem of  "unable to mount media - theres probably no media in the drive" when trying to run cds/dvds
<fevel> does anyone know bash?
<Pici> fevel: yes....
<justin`> Pici: Did you try in firefox?
<Fossilet> .....
<Pici> justin`: Yes. FF3.
<Fossilet> ... to manuel_
<gordonjcp> thoreman234: make sure your CD drive is working?
<richard> Angel2006: It's my first time on this chatbox, and this evening I'm busy with other things
<manuel_> what?
<thoreman234> gordonjcp: ive tried on to different ubuntu computers now
<manuel_> what did you mean fossilet?
<justin`> stupid exchange server must be messed up grrrr
<Fossilet> rien
<richard> I have to work in the evenings a lot
<gordonjcp> thoreman234: different disks?
<Angel2006> .: Angel2006 :. no...nothing after that message...
<thoreman234> gordonjcp: with to different cd-drives, and various differet dvds, cds
<Angel2006> :(
<manuel_> french or canadian?
<Angel2006> .: richard :. oh.. :(
<thoreman234> happened after updates i beieve
<gordonjcp> thoreman234: not one I've ever heard of
<thoreman234> its very strange
<minus198> Hi dudes.. Can someone tell me why I cant change locales? When I do: dpkg-reconfigure locales; it doesn't let me choose which locales I want, it just spits out the current locales. And according to Gnome-terminal, my current locale is "ANSI_X3.4-1968".
<thoreman234> so now what do i do?
<minus198> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2056/
<thoreman234> post my question again?
<richard> this is the only day for this I'm free
<richard> rest of the week I got to work
<Angel2006> .: richard :. don't worry...tnx for your help... ^^
<Angel2006> i'm going to university...
<richard> but I'm sure there are many more people who can give you a solution
<Angel2006> i hope it...tnx again.. :)
<richard> post the same screenshot this evening and I think someone wil response
<Angel2006> eh...i hope... :D
<richard> no thnx, bye bye
<mediahunter> anyone here know a good irc to goto for help with gnome custom themes
<manuel_> bye bye
<thoreman234> anyone got a solution to the problem of  "unable to mount media - theres probably no media in the drive" when trying to run cds/dvds
<nucco> how do you find out which package provides a certain file?
<thingummywut> hi. any ideas how i could get Latin-1 charset working? i currently only have UTF8
<Angel2006> .: richard :. bye.. :)
<Angel2006> bye all
<Angel2006> c u
<sn00zer> does anyone here use tracker?
<sn00zer> anybody?
<mediahunter> sorry i dont
<brobostigon> whats tracker??
<sn00zer> do you use anything like it?
<sn00zer> a search program
<brobostigon> !tracker
<seete3> Hello, does anyone have the 'neotech' font?.. It's really important .. thanks so much.
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<atlfalcons866> do externel cd burners work good with ubuntu?
<brobostigon> no idea
<Toma-> Ummm... ops not oncerned about that mega-join?
<Toma-> *concerned
<IdleOne> !hardware | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
 * Toma- high fives Pici 
<IdleOne> Toma-: 4 bots not really a mega join but if they havent done anything wrong ...
<Toma-> *yet
<neuro_> four? i counted 6
<Toma-> also, bot are not allowed, afaik
<brobostigon> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Pici> brobostigon: ubotu is our bot.
<Toma-> (lol)
<sethk> brobostigon, not all bots are equal
<Pici> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu Pici
<Pici> er
<mediahunter> !Gnome| mediahunter
<Pici> oops
<Toma-> :o
<joshu> :o
<IdleOne> I would say that probably up to 200 users in this channel right now are actualy bots
<zhaozhou> You really think so?
<IdleOne> look at the nick that start with [ they have never said a word as far as I know
<IdleOne> nicks
<zhaozhou> Err, i cant list users. Hmm.
<Javid> anyone know of a thing for windows that does the same thing as the beryl plugin that lets you draw on top of the screen? x.x
<IdleOne> probably hoping for some giant major split and trying to take the channel. good thing #ubuntu has friends in high places lol
<Javid> botspam
<IdleOne> anyway that is offtopic
<Pici> Javid: I advise asking in ##windows
<minus198> Why doesn't "dpkg-reconfigure locales" let me choose which locales I want?
<IdleOne> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<minus198> IdleOne, That doesn't help me...
<minus198> Cause localeconf is not installed, and doesn't exist in the apt.
<drunkmuppet> Hai anyone here that can help?
<drunkmuppet> Probably something easy...
<kae> hi there ;)
<richard> what's the problem, I'll give it a try
<drunkmuppet> Alright. so When I open new windows.
<drunkmuppet> The top toolbar starts above the screen
<kae> do anyone use virtualbox or do know how its room is called (if there is one)?
<richard> drunkmuppet: let me think for a moment
<drunkmuppet> ok. If you need a screenshot of what im talking about I can do that.
<drunkmuppet> It's not the case where the toolbar is not there. Ie. problem with windows decorations.
<richard> you mean the titlebar from any windows?
<drunkmuppet> yes
<richard> window?
<richard> ok
<drunkmuppet> let me disable effects and see if it happens.
<drunkmuppet> That will help narrow down the source.
<sn00zer> kae: i have virtualbox, haven't used it yet tho
<richard> and if you move the window down, do you see the titlebar?
<drunkmuppet> yea. And then it can't go back above.
<drunkmuppet> ok so the problem is def with advance effects
<richard> I had the problem that the titlebar was completely missing
<drunkmuppet> yea. I've read solutions to that. But my titlebar is visible
<richard> if you use compiz try: compiz --replace
<richard> ok
<kae> virtualbox is really really great
<kae> it runs very well here and i don't have mouse issues as i had with vmware
<richard> Than I do not have a solution for you, drunkmuppet, maybe someone else???
<drunkmuppet> Well I seemed to have fixed it.
<richard> how??
<drunkmuppet> Now windows open in bottom right. Like I want them too.
<drunkmuppet> I selected to use
<drunkmuppet> Extra Effects
<drunkmuppet> instead of custom
<richard> ok
<roe> how do I tell gnome to hide dotfiles
<gcolourAga> Hmmm.
<IdleOne> roe: right click on the file there should be a option to hide
<roe> I have to do that per file?
<IdleOne> roe probably not
<roe> I can't do it globally
<Templar> hi there - gusty seems to have recked my monitor and now its messing with an old one - even though it has detected the correct monitor anyone else had problems
<IdleOne> roe what do you mean by .files?
<gcolourAga> Anyone know WHY macbooks are so rotten when you do SSH to an ubuntu install?
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, how do I find which applications accesses a file or device ?
<gcolourAga> Specifically when I use screen.
<K3rl0u4rn> I mean which currently have an opened handle on such device / file
<FallenHitokiri> K3rl0u4rn: lsof
<sn00zer> roe: try alt+h
<roe> all of the files/folders that begin with a '.' like .ssh .gnupg .mozilla etc, terminal hides them unless I issue an -a to ls
<K3rl0u4rn> FallenHitokiri: thanks
<gcolourAga> roe
<IdleOne> ahh roe then click on VIEW in nautilus and uncheck show hidden files
<IdleOne> roe alth should also hide them
<gcolourAga> You can make an alias in your .profile to bind ls to ls -lah
<gcolourAga> If you want ls to show all files.
<Templar> what have they done to gusty to make it the monitor destroyer - fiesty was fine
<roe> got it thanx
<Templar> all your monitors ok and not burnt out then...
<IdleOne> Templar: what do you mean it is phisicaly breakingthe monitor?
<Templar> ya
<Templar> flickering then few days later smell of burning
<Templar> then bang its dead
<minus198> Please! Can someone help me! I've asked this question probably around 10 times now...
<gcolourAga> CRT's?
<minus198> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2055/
<Templar> and now the flickering has started on the second monitor
<Templar> crt ya
<richard> I got an old monitor on an old pc with gutsy installed and had it on for a few days, not any problem
<minus198> Why do I have that, and why cant I do: "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<IdleOne> I dont have that issue. do you have the monitor plugged into a "power bar" or direct to the wall. maybe it is getting a surge from the outlet
<dmi3on> hi all i cant connect program to internet with wine can any one help plz
<dmi3on> what other program i can use to run windos soft ?
<IdleOne> dmi3on: #winehq
<Templar> no sur charge from the wall for sure cause have a dual boot with xp too and this flickering only happens with gusty
<Templar> fiesty gave no trouble
<sn00zer> Templar: has gusty killed any LCD's?
<richard> dmi3on: WineX or Cedeca are also some windows emulators
<gcolourAga> Templar: are you giving a wrong refresh rate or something?
<Templar> dont know bout the LCDs on have a dead crt and one that will be dead soon by the looks of it
<IdleOne> Templar: you should probably report this to launchpad.net but I dont think that there would be anything in gutsy that could cause something like that
<dag_dg> sorry to interrupt, however I'm having some issues with metacity I believe. Before I upgraded to gutsy I had smart windows placement working, now my windows will just automatically overlap each other. How would I go about fixing this?(I'm not using compiz)
<gcolourAga> Some old CRT's don't like that.
<Templar> but it auto detects the monitor
<gcolourAga> Then manually set it to a lower refresh rate. Do they run on their supported resolutions?
<Templar> ya its matching the manual from what i can see - could there be a bug in the OS somehow or part of corrupted from a scratched cd or something when i installed it
<rubydiamond> #rubyonrails
<rubydiamond> how to start deskbar applet
<gcolourAga> I don't think so, I think it is even completely impossible to wreck a monitor over the VGA cable unless you get a power surge.
<gcolourAga> When you send 'invalid' data to a monitor it just does not show anything :)
<Templar> ya?
<gcolourAga> None the less you wrecked two :p
<richard> The monitor when should go in sleepmode when using wrong settings
<riccardo> hello all.. anyone can help me with compiz please? i'm a linux newbie ;)
<dag_dg> because I've tried reinstalling metacity.
<gcolourAga> riccardo: join #ubuntu-effects
<riccardo> oks
<Templar> maybe its the vga port on the pc that is messed up but was all fine untill i got gusty - im still suspicious
<richard> joint #ubuntu-effects
<richard> join #ubuntu-effects
<gcolourAga> :+
<gcolourAga> You forget the /
<richard> thnx
<cofeineSunshine> hehe
<cofeineSunshine> joint
<cofeineSunshine> ;D
<richard> also new on the chat
<cofeineSunshine> i like joint
<richard> hahaha
<richard> me too
<gcolourAga> Anyways, why does screen not work when I'm on my mac? I SSH to my ubuntu install.
<gcolourAga> Also the 'alt' key don't work.
<gcolourAga> Any leads?
 * genii sips a coffee
<cofeineSunshine> gcolourAga, probably mac's sucks
<colourAgga> cofeineSunshine: that's nonsense it works fine on other systems
<colourAgga> just not mine
<richard> Someone I know also have ubuntu running fine on a MACBook, but I got no idea how to fix the problem
<cofeineSunshine> colourAgga, maybe locales is wrong
<kane77> hi.. how do I recover grub? I tried to install gentoo and it just overwritten my ubuntu grub and now it gives "error 15"
<slackern> colourAgga, i think i read something about a similar issue before, it was in a swedish forum though but i can go and check if i can find it again
<colourAgga> It's not that I have ubuntu on my macbook, it's just the key settings are all mixed up when I ssh to my ubuntu pc :)
<colourAgga> slackern: i'd love that :)
<colourAgga> Especially when I use screen, even the backspace key doesn't work when I use screen :p
<slackern> colourAgga, if im not remembering totally wrong it was something about that it was using the wrong terminal emulation or something, but i'll check first before saying anything more
<sorteal> I'm curious has anyone else had problems getting the boot up progress bar to display with nvidia 8xxx cards?
<richard> kane77: You can boot from live CD and restore the grub from the terminal
<kane77> richard, but how?
<richard> You have type in the terminal: grub
<alexmatos> anyone here using Dejavu Sans Condensed in OpenOffice?
<richard> kane77: one moment... I'll check for the right commands
<sorteal> no but why?
<richard> kane77: you need to type: sudo grub
<bullgard4> What does 'sdb' stand for in 'Inbox.sbd' of Evolution?(http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-export-your-mails-from-evolution-to-thunderbird.html)
<bullgard4> err!.sbd
<z1pp3r> Is it possible to make boot up, and shutting down a little more verbose than just watching the progress bar? Like, showing what services are starting/stopping
<richard> then you type: root (hd0,0)
<colourAgga> slackern: i thought the same but i just don't seem to find the settings :(
<richard> when your ubuntu root partion is sda1 or hda1
<Pici> bullgard4: sounds like SuBDirectory.
<richard> if it is hda2 or sda2 you type: root (hd0,1)
<richard> next step is typing: setup (hd0)
<richard> now close grub by typing: quit
<kane77> richard, er I have sda and hda I want to have grub on hda
<richard> I have a complete instruction, but it is in dutch: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/overig/grubherstel/
<colourAgga> En wat is het probleem?
<colourAgga> Oh, wrong language.
<Pici> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slackern> colourAgga, i found something similar, not the thing i was looking for but here goes (quick translation) "One simple way to solve this is to change your charmap in Terminal.App to the same charmap that is running on the linux machine" This is mostly to solve that certain keys doesn't work like the swedish "åäö" but it should be the same
<kane77> Pici, is it the same if I want to recover after installing gentoo??
<kae> hey, nice feat!
<richard> ubotu just given the english instruction
<kae> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<kae> cooooool
<Pici> kane77: Should be pretty similar.
<kae> !ubuntu
<shockwaver> Is virtualbox really faster the vmware?
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<alexmatos> anyone here using Dejavu Sans Condensed in OpenOffice?
<kae> it is here, and in vmware i had some mouse problems in fullscreen games
<shockwaver> Don't suppose there is an easy way to convert vmware VMs to virtual box?
<sanjay> ;ldofaskfasd;lfkl;fkl;lal;kfalk;fasfafsdfdsa
<colourAgga> slackern: i'll wait for my roommate then he has the administrator rights on this mac :)
<toresn> where do i set editor for mutt?
<sanjay> lkjfdasfjisdfljsfljksdfjksdljfkdaslfaskjdfjklasfjk;;jfksladjfklsd
<kae> i found some tutorial telling that, but since i started virtualbox from zero, i didn't try it...
<dmi3on> i have wine, what eslse i can use t orun windows programs
<sorteal> dmi#on: Cidega
<sorteal> dmi3on oops
<jhaig> dmi3on: mono can run some .NET programs
<sanjay> jfdsaljfksdakj;kjlasdf0ewpi;jfw;pjofpojfwepofjpofjw'eqjfopwe'fjwqpeo'jfpweqo'fjpwqeo'fjewqpofpqweo;fd
<kae> shockwaver, i found it here, maybe it helps you: http://www.happyassassin.net/2007/02/06/vmware-to-virtualbox/
<z1pp3r> sorteal, it's 'cedega'
<sanjay> hfldahsofiowel.ihfoiewl.filsfkdsa;hao;ifdewioa.loialhrekrhial
<sethk> jhaig, many, I've had great results with it most times
<sorteal> oops sorry trying to type with one hand
<kae> ops, not an easy way
<dmi3on> i need for trading softwere
<shockwaver> kae: Thanks, I'll check it out
<z1pp3r> dmi3on, you could buy cedega (not expensive) which has better directX support than wine, and is made for running games in linux.
<bullgard4> z1pp3r: Edit the boot parameter line in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Remove in the 'kernel' line 'splash'.
<z1pp3r> bullgard4, thanks
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you.
<sorteal> cedega is only like 15 bucks for 3 months or 55 for a year
<z1pp3r> although i would prefer to still have the splash screen, but also the verbose output
<simu> hello, I wanto to run a 32 browser on a amd64 machine running ubuntu server for 64bit. the problem is that there is no java browser plugin in the 64bit java version
<dmi3on> thnks all
<sorteal> use swiftfox simu
<simu> someone said to me to install a 32 brower that would work, but I downloaded now the 32bit firefox tarball but it doesnt work
<ubuntu> gibt es hier deutsche user?
<erUSUL> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<erUSUL> !de | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> !de | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sorteal> have you tried Automatix2  for installing swiftfox?
<erUSUL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<sethk> simu, doesn't work is a bit vague.  What do you see, exactly?
<sethk> erUSUL, some of those "not recommended" are political and/or license issues.
<z1pp3r> and "will break your system" issues
<sethk> z1pp3r, I said "some of those not recommended", not all
<erUSUL> sethk: in the case of automatix is a technical issue
<z1pp3r> sethk, how can you decide to just use "some" of an application?
<erUSUL> sethk: check the blog post
<sethk> erUSUL, ok.  I'd like to see two different types of "not recommended", so one can know
<sethk> z1pp3r, We decide to just some of an application constantly.
<sethk> to use just some
<simu> sethk: I'm reading the documentation that ubotu PROVIDED ME WITH
<z1pp3r> sethk, automatix use stupid practices, and any of its function could effectively break your system
<simu> ups
<simu> thank yo
<sethk> z1pp3r, I'm not disputing that
<z1pp3r> then i dont understand what you're disputing =/
<sorteal> never had any problems using automatix
<sanjay> how to use Hindi language fonts????
<z1pp3r> !worksforme | sorteal
<ubotu> sorteal: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<sethk> z1pp3r, Nothing, really.  I was just remarking that it would be nice if the docs distinguish between "not recommended for license issues" and "not recommended because it's a POS"
<sanjay> harami
<z1pp3r> sethk, yeah well, in automatix' case it does... 'Not recommended' is perfectly fine when it has design, license and implementation issues
<sethk> sorteal, sometimes things work for the most common situations, because they've been well tested for those apps, but fall apart in the more general case.
<sanjay> fuck off !!!!!!!!!!
<sanjay> bastards
<sethk> z1pp3r, that's true, you can have multiple reasons.  Can't hurt, then, to enumerate; fifty reasons not to use automatix
<sorteal> good point
<z1pp3r> sethk, if you wanna read about why automatix sucks, the bots gives you a link when you're asking it
<z1pp3r> personally i dont think its that bad, but it's a channel policy not to recommend it
<sethk> z1pp3r, indeed, I'm not disputing anything that you've said.
<LjL-Temp> !automatix | not just channel policy
<ubotu> not just channel policy: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<sethk> z1pp3r, indeed, again, I'm not trying to be critical, and of course, people can read the docs.  Often they don't read.
<z1pp3r> well i can understand that, a waste of time for a newbie to read docs they dont understand
<z1pp3r> better just to tell them what and how they should do it
<z1pp3r> if possible
<sethk> z1pp3r, no argument
<sethk> z1pp3r, always possible to _tell_ them.  Whether they do what you tell them is a whole different question.
<z1pp3r> possible, if you know yourself =)
<jacobian_wrk> Anyone here do video editing with ubuntu?
<jacobian_wrk> I'm curious about what the tools are, and how high quality they are.
<kane77> is this bad: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary?
<sorteal> I use LiVes for editing
<z1pp3r> there was a 3d video made a year ago or so, only using open source tools.... damn, what was the name of that again...
<z1pp3r> maybe you can find it on blenders website
<erUSUL> z1pp3r: Elephant's Dream
<z1pp3r> thats it!
<z1pp3r> thanks
<sethk> kane77, not really a problem, just means that there is a bit of wasted space
<erUSUL> jacobian_wrk: kino or cinelerra ??
<z1pp3r> jacobian_wrk, you might wanna download that video, to see whats possible with opensource tools
<harry_>  on toolbar in 7.10 kde
<Pici> z1pp3r: 3D modelling/production != video editing
<sethk> kane77, The way partitioning works, a partial cylinder location can't be a starting point for the partition that follows, so the space in that cylinder that is not part of the partition will not be used.
<harry_> how to get volume icon on toolbar for 7.10 kde
<z1pp3r> Pici, hmm, you're right, but he wasnt very specific in his search for tools
<alecwh> Is there a way I can monitor who is accessing Apache on my computer?
<Benalex> I have Ubuntu Feisty Desktop DVD image... can I install Feisty KDE from it?
<erUSUL> Pici: but blender has a basic non-linear video editor built in iirc
<sethk> Benalex, sure
<alecwh> Like, whoever is visitng my website on my machine, from their computer remotely
<mcummings> Benalex: you'll want to install the kubuntu-desktop, etc.
<Pici> erUSUL: Does it now?  Interesting.
<Benalex> sethk: How... fom the live session or I had to start the text install?
<sethk> alecwh, there is an access log in /usr/local/apache2/logs
<Christina18> Hi, someone please name a wav-2-mp3 encoder for gnome that does not require to insert a cd. ?
<alecwh> gedit couldn't find it
<alecwh> sethk:
<sethk> Benalex, You can start either the gui install or the text install
<Pici> Benalex: You can't change the base packages for either install. You'd need to use the Kubuntu CDs if you wanted KDE instead of Gnome at first.  You can install kubuntu-desktop once its installed though, but you need an internet connection to do so.
<mcummings> alecwh: check /var/log/apache2
<sethk> alecwh, virtual domains have their own log directory
<MasterShrek> christel, soundconverter
<jacobian_wrk> thanks all...
<MasterShrek> Christina18, **
<sethk> alecwh, I installed from source, so my directory structure doesn't match yours', but the log file exists somewhere.
<harry_> I have sound but no way to turn it down.... HELP please get the icon back to the kde toolbar
<Christina18> MasterShrek: yes ?
<Benalex> Comeon guys... you are confusing me.... I have the dvd... okay... what should I boot into now?
<MasterShrek> soundconverter, sorry i put a different nick
<alecwh> gedit is telling me it's a directory, mcummings.
<Pici> harry_: please ask in #kubuntu, we mostly use Gnome here.
<Tyroazard> Can I install new screensavers?
<sethk> Benalex, the help at the boot menu will tell you how to start the install
<mcummings> alecwh: *look* in the directory :) you should find your logs in there unless you've tweaked the apache configs
<Tyroazard> Probably yes, but where?
<Pici> Tyroazard: There are a few screensaver packages in the repositories, you'll need to look for them though.
<Tyroazard> Repositries?
<harry_> ok thx
<Pici> !software | Tyroazard
<ubotu> Tyroazard: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<alecwh> Ok, thanks mcummings. I'm in access.log, are new entries at the top or bottom?
<erUSUL> Pici: From the features page on blender.org --> Windows for animation curves/keys, outliner, schematic scene diagram, generic node editing system, *non-linear* *video* *sequence editing*, character animation action editor, non-linear animation mixer, image/UV editing, file/image selection and file management
 * ArthurArchnix could swear he's been getting emails about Benelex, and the impact he could have on my relationships. ;)
<mcummings> alecwh: new entries at the bottom
<sethk> alecwh, they are timestamped.  Look at the date/time  :)
<popdog123> hello
<popdog123> can anyone pls help me set up my tv tuner?
<alecwh> mcummings: Thanks a lot. Will it tell me that the file has been modified, if someone visits my machine? I'm waiting for someone to look at something...
<Christina18> thnx Master
<MasterShrek> yup
<askand> Will ATI Radeon x600 give me trouble in ubuntu or will I be able to run compiz fusion and so on?
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: What kind of tv tuner do you have, and what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mcummings> alecwh: not if you have it in gedeit (I don't believe gedit does notification if the source file has been modified externally, but i could be wrong) - easiest thing to would probably be to tail -f the log in a console (and maybe | grep if you are looking for something in particular and need to filter out other hits)
<popdog123> it's aleadtek winfast tv 2000 xp global in ubuntu 7.10
<popdog123> actually i couldn't use it in any distro
<MasterShrek> alecwh, if you put: tail -f /var/log/apache2/access.log in the terminal it will monitor the file
<shockwaver> askand: A clean install of ubuntu 7.10 should give you no issues. But it's been really hit or miss from what I can tell from my own experiences.
<h4x0r7h1s> is anyone here familiar with geronimo?
<alecwh> cool.
<alecwh> thanks.
<askand> shockwaver:  ok what are you using/had experiences with?
<Gigi> Hi!  Just one of topic question.  I'm in Central Time.  Eastern Time is one hour less right?  Or one hour more?
<shockwaver> I upgraded from 7.04 with a broken compiz+xgl+gnome install hoping it would fix it with my ati x1950, but no such luck. I'm reasonably sure that if I did a clean install, it'd work fine.
<sorteal> hour more
<ackdesha> Gigi: eastern = central + 1
<MasterShrek> Gigi, when its 9am here its 10am there
<Gigi> thanks!
<shockwaver> ATI cards can be a major headache, but basic support seems to be working 'out of the box' for 7.10
<sorteal> yup
<sethk> Gigi, time gets later as you move east
<MasterShrek> ubunt jeos was a great idea imho
<MasterShrek> ubuntu*
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: Everything I've read about your card says it's very well supported. What are you having trouble with? That is, what are you doing right now and what (if any) error messages are you getting.
<Gigi> shockwaver my ATI is working fine, I had some problems thought. Did you check the xserver?
<MasterShrek> doesnt seem to be working on vbox tho...
<popdog123> i've read those things too
<popdog123> :d
<popdog123> my card is not recognized
<popdog123> dmesg gives me cx88:you card is not recognized or something like that
<popdog123> and it says to choose from a list of cards
<vpegado> Hi there,
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | popdog123
<ubotu> popdog123: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<popdog123> sorry
<shockwaver> Gigi, my issue is xgl refuses to start with gnome. If I don't disable it starting automatically (~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable) then gnome dies with error messages and boots me back to the gdm login screen
<vpegado> I got this problem while trying to apply the drivers to my ati radeon x1600
<aux_> j #ubuntu-br
<shockwaver> I've completely removed xgl/compiz/everything relating to those two and reinstalled them. Sometimes it works after I log out, and back in, other times no. And it never lasts after a reboot
<sint> hey, what command shows me all deamons starting on boot?
<popdog123> if i use modprobe bttv, i see video but i don't get audio, and i've read that it i don't get audio it must be because i haven't set the right card.... i've tried every card on that list but none worked correctly
<shockwaver> Gigi, if you think you might be able to help.. check out my somewhat detailed post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588442
<mcummings> popdog123: does lspci list the card? (assuming its a pci card)
<Gigi> shockwaver going over there, let's see if I find out something
<popdog123> yes
<popdog123> i get two multimedia devices... connexant video and connexant audio
<shockwaver> I had compiz running under KDE when I ran 7.04.. but I hate KDE.
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: Post the output of "lspci", "dmesg", and "cat /etc/modprobe.d/bttv"  Re: Your lastest comment, but that is the correct driver to use. After setting it up like that and not getting audio have you gone into your sound configuration and changed the audio input device? Or perhaps in the program you're using, you can change the default input sound device?
<vpegado> i dont get any sound inmy speakers btw :
<MasterShrek> shockwaver, why so hostile against kde?
<mcummings> popdog123: sorry, missed where you named it. google gives me this french ubuntu forum, trying some rusty french to see if its helpful (same card :) http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=10642
<MasterShrek> mcummings, cant u translate the page from google?
<MasterShrek> shoudl be a link near the google result to translate it
<mcummings> MasterShrek: one mustn't unleash all l33t skillz in one go, what would the kids think????
<mcummings> :D
<MasterShrek> =P
<shockwaver> MasterShrek: I guess hate is a bit harsh. In fact, I used KDE for several years because I could right-click in the file browser and open terminals. But it has some niggly things that annoy me, so I go with gnome because it tends to get on my nerves less
<kae> i hate both gnome and ion
<kae> ops
<kae> i mean, i hate both kde and gnome, i use ion
<MasterShrek> lol the biggest perk of kde for you was right-clicking to get a terminal? lol
<sorteal> lol my thought too
<shockwaver> I have simple needs.
<mcummings> popdog123: page seems to have worked for french speaking ubuntu users, give it a whirl (i msg ya the translation url if you need it). hope it helps :)
<Gigi> gonna check some stuff (I'm doing three things at the same time)
<Gigi> brb
<sorteal> My issues with KDE have always been stability
<popdog123> dmesg gresp | bttv gives me bttv: command not found
<popdog123> so the french forum doesn't really help
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: grep not gresp
<Pici> popdog123: dmesg | grep bttv
<MasterShrek> kae, very minimalistic huh? does it run any app? i spose it would
<mcummings> popdog123: dmesg|grep bttv
<popdog123> typo...
<shockwaver> KDE always felt more.. hackerish to use. I mean, it felt like a more developer/professional type of interface. Which is good, but I'm at a point I just want things fairly simple unless I need it more complex.
<MasterShrek> popdog123, dmesg | grep bttv
<kae> yes, it runs... apps depend on the language libs, not the window manager...
<popdog123> yes i meant to say that...
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: Don't be hard on yourself, call it a translation error. ;)
<popdog123> :D
<kae> i run both qt and gtk programs in ion
<Codenut> I am trying to log on to a shell in the GUI system of the desk top terminal window. su does not accept my general password, nor does sudo.
<kae> i think kde and gnome and those windows based desktops are too space-wasters
<Codenut> The man page has a bunch of switches.
<shockwaver> kae, I find gnome very space efficient, at least while none of the dialog boxes are open. I love the default split taskbar, open stuff on bottom, menu/shortcuts on top
<popdog123> dmesg | grep bttv: only 2 lines.... driver version 0.9.17 and using 8 buffers with 2080k
 * LancerDragoon agrees with shockwaver
<c> sta radis
<kae> yeah, that's very great...
<jrib> Codenut: what exactly are you typing?
<sorteal> but gnome uses more resources than ion or say fluxbox
<kae> i stopped using that kind of desktops when i realized i wasn't using the program menu anymore :P
<Pici> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pici> !ot
<popdog123> so, as i said the card isn't detected
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kae> i was just using the alt + f2 in both kde and gnome
<shockwaver> That's why linux is awesome. 50+ ways to do the same thing, so everyone finds what they like best.
<kae> :)
<shockwaver> Can be a pain when you are learning, but once you get the basics down.. I loathe booting back in to windows to game.
<kae> lol, me too
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, is there a way to do a scan for all PCs on a network and get their IP & hostname? sorta like Advanced IP Scanner :p
<mcummings> nmap
<Veggie> yeah
<kae> i just learnt how to use virtualbox to play games...
<Veggie> nmap
<Pici> DARKGuy: nmap is THE network scanning tool..
<Pici> It was even used in The Matrix <.<
<DARKGuy> yes xD
<mcummings> lol
<shockwaver> I was under the impression virtualbox, and indeed all the virtualization packages didn't support 3d
<DARKGuy> but what parameters would I need to pass to nmap o_O?
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<kae> i'm sorry if my english is wrong or odd, i don't practice it very much
<Veggie> man nmap >_>
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: You said that you were able to get video, but no sound, so how are you saying it's not detected? Post the output of lspci to pastebin
<mcummings> DARKGuy: run nmapfe - nice little gui
<rrittenhouse> Are there any major recent memory leaks in Trackerd ?
<kae> sometimes i don't know how to put in words what i'm thinking :P
<popdog123> i'm pasting what you all the things you said earlier right now
<DARKGuy> mcummings, ah, a GUI... thanks goodness, I shall try it ^^
<shockwaver> kae, english is my only language.. and I -still- don't know how to put in to words what I'm thinking half the time.
<DARKGuy> lol
<kae> lol!
<sorteal> lol
<Codenut> On the $ prompt I am typing su, hitting return and then my normal password to log onto the system. In the past that has been enough to log on.
<Codenut> somtimes it is sudo
<Veggie> Codenut, I don't get the problem. You can't log in as root?
<LjL-Temp> !pm [D]ANIEL[a]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm [d]aniel[a] - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Codenut:`su` will only work if you have unlocked you root account and set a password.  sudo should take your user's password.  Are you sure that you are in the 'admin' group?
<mcummings> Codenut: sudo su would work - su would expect you to give root's password, not yours....
<LjL-Temp> !pm | [D]ANIEL[a]
<ubotu> [D]ANIEL[a]: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<popdog123> http://www.pastebin.ca/784061
<erUSUL> Codenut: use 'sudo -i' to get a "root shell"
<Pici> LjL-Temp: psst, you still have your @ on.
<mcummings> popdog123: did you attempt to rmmod bttv and reload it with the card=34 tuner=24 options?
<popdog123> yes
<Codenut> OK, so I have to use the -i switch or make sure my user name is root.
<Codenut> T
 * mcummings is just reading that french page - i'm just running a generic happauge myself
<burn__> hi guys, just installed printer: canon pixma ip1600, using generic drivers, but i cant test print: comes out as: CUPS server error "Client-error-document-format-not-supported"
<Veggie> Just use sudo if you need to log in as root - it's safer.
<Codenut> This is new for me as of v7.04 of debian/ubuntu
<DARKGuy> thanks mcummings ^^
<Codenut> Thanks guys.
<Veggie> Burn, what are you trying to print?
<Pici> !sudo | Codenut read this, explains it a bit better
<ubotu> Codenut read this, explains it a bit better: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mcummings> Codenut: in a nutshell, su expects you to know the password of the user you are su'ing to (it's old school, so to speak, elevation); sudo lets you do the same things, but is based on your password/permissions, so su - expects root's password, but sudo su - expects yours; similar but slightly different approaches
<burn__> veggie: test print
<kae> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<burn__> just installed Ubuntu 7.10
<kae> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Makere> shit forgot to backup my sbmfs settings before format/reinstall :/
<nikitis> Is there any Anti-DRM converters that converts .wma drm'd files to non-drm'd mp3's?
<sorteal> does cannon have linux drivers on their site?
<Pici> !language | Makere
<ubotu> Makere: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Makere> my bad
<kae> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Makere> I bet I just destroyed millions of innoncent little childrens :(
<sorteal> shame on u
<kae> that ubotu thing is a fantastic tool
<kae> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikitis> Anyone know?
<nikitis> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sorteal> how can you not know anything about porn!
<kae> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kae> !mc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scort> hola
<kae> !midnightcommander
<nikitis> kae, not trying to play wma, just trying to convert from DRM to non DRM.  Unfortunately, DRM has locked me out from playing my music any further :(
<Pici> !botabuse | kae
<ubotu> kae: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Makere> hmm, got 3 hrs 45mins to reinstall my ubuntu and all the soft plus config
<Veggie> Easy.
<kae> okay :)
<kae> love ya, ubotu
<sorteal> lol
<Makere> forbidden bot love
<ljsmithx> Hello!
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: Ok, so you card is recognized, it just can't figure out how to run it.
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Gparted lists 8 columns for each partition. What are the English names of them? Is it 'Partition', 'file system', 'mountpoint', 'Label', 'size', 'occupied', 'free' and 'markings'? Or what are the names in the English version of GParted?
<ljsmithx> How do I play DVDS?
<ljsmithx> ???
<popdog123> and what do i do?
<mcummings> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Makere> insert a dvd and play
<mavi-> bullgard4: that sounds like english to me
<mcummings> now that's the mark of a good bot
<ljsmithx> No, Totem says plugins are not present
<kae> i love those bots...
<ljsmithx> Who?
<bullgard4> mavi-: But I need the exact answer of an owner of an English version of that program.
<ljsmithx> ubotu:windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ljsmithx> :(
<burn__> just installed Virtualbox to run WINDOWSXP on my Ubuntu. Loading thru Windowsxp.iso, error message: FATAL: No bootable medium found. System Halted. Any ideas?
<genii> kae: When i need to query ubotu i normally do: /msg ubotu hi              which opens up a separate window to mess around in
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: " bttv is linux driver for TV cards based on the bt848 and bt878 chips." According to lspci, You have a cx chip, so the bttv is the wrong driver.
<shockwaver> Is your windowsxp.iso a boot disk, burn__?
<popdog123> oops
<nikitis> Anyone messed with converting DRM music over to non-DRM music?
<ljsmithx> What do I have to do to get Totem to recognize dvd?
<ljsmithx> s*
<kae> thanks for your advice, genii :D
<genii> kae: np
<burn__> shockwaver: oh man really not too sure, its just an .iso file...i guess its not?
<clarezoe> I'm still strugglin with my soundcard
<Veggie> Playing the DVD should prompt Totem to install necessary codecs - either that or download them through "Add/Remove Programs".
<sorteal> is the dvd encrypted?
<ljsmithx> Yeah, Terminator 3
<ljsmithx> Just a test dvd
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: You should start by searching for the driver using the cx2388 chip. Here, for example, is one link: http://icculus.org/~jcspray/wintv_cx88.html
<ljsmithx> But commercial
<clarezoe> never had sound ever since I installed ubuntu, even with liveCD
<kksm19820117> I'm  am considering installing Xubuntu - a command line install - from an alternate CD and was wondering if I install xfce later using synaptic, will it automatically install thunar and xfburn, etc...? Is there a way I can find out?
<shockwaver> burn__: If you downloaded the iso, you should check any nfo files to make sure it is bootable, if you created it yourself, you need to make sure the original disk is bootable. Not all XP disks are (found that out the hard way)
<ljsmithx> clarezoe: do you have speakers?
<clarezoe> no
<nikitis> ljsmithx look for libdvdcss2
<ljsmithx> Hmmm
<sorteal> you need libdvdcss2
<erUSUL> kksm19820117: xubuntu-desktop ??
<ljsmithx> Ok
<clarezoe> no wait
<shockwaver> Baring that.. could be a config problem with virtualbox.. not sure if you need to set the virtual bios to boot from the cd drive
<ljsmithx> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2?
<nikitis> ljsmithx, you can find a rpm of it on vlc's website.  just convert it to .deb and install
<sorteal> depends on your repositories
<burn__> shockwave: okay man i will try and download a bootable one then, maybe thru torrent sites hehe
<ljsmithx> How do I convert?
<ToddEDM> good morning guys
<sorteal> oh yeah vlc should play the dvd right out of the box
<nikitis> alien
<kksm19820117> erUSUL: I do not want to install thunar and mousepad, etc, but would like xfce itself along with xfburn.
<clarezoe> ljsmithx I'm compaq laptop
<shockwaver> burn__: Before you do that, I'd see if you can force virtualbox to boot from the cd drive. I don't use virtualbox, but if you hit del or f2 or what not as it is starting up, you should be able to go to the bios and tell it to boot from CD?
<ljsmithx> Maybe others can help clarezoe??
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: You might try the cx8800 driver, "sudo modprobe cx8800". This is a guess, I'm still reading.
<nikitis> sorteal, it should, unless you get a certain version of vlc
<burn__> shockwaver: man if only my cd-drive works..haha thats why i am loading thru .iso
<dorto> If I mark some packages on my 32-bit ubuntu, generate the script file from Synaptic Package Manager and then send the script file to a friends who uses 64-bit Ubuntu, can he use the script file to install the marked packages?
<ljsmithx> Ok, Im installing VLC
<clarezoe> thanks ljsmithx
<clarezoe> anyone can help me?
<mcummings> clarezoe: just curious - in a console window, does alsamixer start up?
<ljsmithx> Help clarezoe!!!
<nikitis> sorteal, fyi, some linux distros, send out vlc with a gimped libdvdcss2, but i think your fine with ubuntu's
<shockwaver> burn__: I meant the virtual cd drive that you set up with virtualbox, not your real one
<popdog123> i've downloaded cx88-0.0.4
<popdog123> i'm compiling it now
<clarezoe> I've tried alsa drivers, and oss drivers,everything is fine except the sound
<burn__> ooooooooo i c i c, ok trying NOW :)
<ljsmithx> VLC isnt opening the DVD
<ljsmithx> :(
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok,, i've got a server that's gone dog slow,, i look at top, and i just wondered,, is the 97%wa mean the cpu is locked waiting 97% of the time, and so it's crawling? Cpu0  :  1.9% us,  1.0% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id, 97.1% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si"
<thingummywut> i have a problem compiling java code that is encoded with ISO-something (Latin1). my Xubuntu used UTF8. how can i get ISO working?
<nikitis> So nobody knows how to convert DRM music over to non-DRM?
<sorteal> oh I only really use ubuntu and mandriva so I've never ran into any gimped libdvdcss2 vlc thats interesting
<mcummings> clarezoe: yes, but does alsamixer come up? it lets you (curses, not quite gui'ish) manipulate volume and mute channels, and can be helpful in ways that the desktop sound controls aren't sometimes
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: Have you tried "sudo modprobe cx88-dvb"
<nikitis> sorteal, yea suse is an example
<deal_> Good day folks. I'm about to install my Nvidia drivers, but I cant cos I have to shutdown my X server, but that I dont know how to. Can someone gimme a url to a tutorial or such?
<nikitis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ljsmithx> VLC isnt playing the dvd
<clarezoe> yes, alsamixer and ossxmix both come up
<nikitis> DRM anyone?
<deal_> nikitis: thank m8
<pawan> is there google earth for ubuntu
<mcummings> clarezoe: don't suppose any of the channels are mute'd, or 0 volumed? that alsamixer comes up means that alsa believes it has the right config for your sound card (and detects it too)
<nikitis> deal_, np
<dorto> are all the applications available in ubuntu multiverse and universe repositories available for both 32-bit and 64-bit versions?
<nikitis> pawan, yes sudo apt-get install googleearth
<popdog123> ArthurArchnix: FATAL: Error inserting cx88_dvb (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-dvb.ko): No such device
<clarezoe> mcummings: I've unmuted every channels
<nikitis> pawan, if that doesn't work, go to ubuntuguide.org and search for googleearth
<sorteal> ljsmithx: did you get it from apt or vlc's site?
<ljsmithx> no
<ljsmithx> sudo apt-get install
<ljsmithx> vlc
<ljsmithx> Does it matter>
<ljsmithx> ?*
<pawan> is ubuntu better than windows xp
<nikitis> ljsmithx, then you got it from apt
<sorteal> try the one from vlc"s site
<ljsmithx> ok
<nikitis> ljsmithx, type sudo apt-get remove vlc first
<sorteal> anything is better than XP
<ljsmithx> sorteal?
<pawan> and vista
<nikitis> I can't believe nobody here knows anything about DRM music
<sorteal> yes?
<apo`_> nikitis: I do
<apo`_> It sucks
<nikitis> apo`_, do you know how to convert it?
<ljsmithx> hello
<apo`_> Nope
<apo`_> Never had any, sorry
<pawan> is ubuntu better than vista
<t-om> any news about the restrained cpufreq functionality on qutsy
<nikitis> apo`_, i didn't either, but my wife has albums full of it.  And now she can't play them any longer
<void^> nikitis: play it using your drm-capable system and record it via line-in. :-)
<nikitis> void^, can't any longer
<sorteal> OS's are like religion if it fits wear it
<nikitis> void^, she upgraded her Windows Media player from 10 to 11, and it locked the files
<apo`_> lol
<mcummings> clarezoe: kde, gnome, or other? (sorry if you've answered this already - trying to eliminate something like arts from kde stepping over your sound settings)
<nikitis> no longer playable
<burn__> shockwaver: nope man same outcome, i mounted the virtual cd/dvd with the .iso file
<void^> nikitis: well then, now you know why you shouldn't pay money for music you don't own
<ljsmithx> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html They dont have a download
<nikitis> void^, i never did, it was my wife
<m1r> hello
<nikitis> void^, i know there's file converters out there, i just don't know what they are for linux
<pawan> how to install ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> popdog123: Not a big deal. Just a guess at the right driver.
<popdog123> btw, cx88-0.0.4 won't compile.... some code error
<sorteal> ljsmithx : should have info on how to get vlc with libdvdcss2 installed though
<kksm19820117> I'm  am considering installing Xubuntu - a command line install - from an alternate CD and was wondering if I install xfce later using synaptic, will it automatically install thunar and xfburn, etc..., or can I install it after installing xfce? Is there a way I can find out?
<Myrtti> excuse me for the silly question, but is gsfonts in ubuntu same as ghostscript-fonts in SuSe?
<pawan> how to install google earth
<ljsmithx> It says Ive got libdvdcss2 installed
<pawan> awan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install googleearth
<pawan> [sudo] password for pawan:
<pawan> Reading package lists... Done
<pawan> Building dependency tree
<pawan> Reading state information... Done
<pawan> E: Couldn't find package googleearth
<ljsmithx> Why isnt it playing?
<Myrtti> !paste | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ljsmithx> Guys?
<mcummings> pawan: googleearth-package
<ljsmithx> libdvdcss2 is installed
<pawan> full command
<sorteal> if you have libdvdcss2 installed and it still won't play the encryption on that dvd may be to beefy for libdvdcss2 to read
<ljsmithx> And it still wont play
<mcummings> pawan: apt-get install googleearth-package
<thanius> Hi, I'm trying to get pulseaudio to work because I'm having that annoying Flash9-bug going on. Thing is, it seems that init.d/pulseaudio doesn't do anything?
<ljsmithx> Ok, how do I fix that?
<ljsmithx> ?
<thanius> I mean, it's full of stuff, but when running it says nada
<sandaru1> kksm19820117: i think if you install xubuntu-desktop it'll automatically install all those necessary packages
<sorteal> I've never run into that problem though so I'm not sure what you should next sorry
<clarezoe> mcummings?
<mcummings> clarezoe: running out of ideas (sorry) - never was a great sound guy :/
<sorteal> ljsmithx : there are pay programs like lindvd I think it's called that will play anything but like I said they are pay programs\
<ljsmithx> NO1
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Gparted lists 8 columns for each partition. What are the English names of them? Is it 'Partition', 'file system', 'mountpoint', 'Label', 'size', 'occupied', 'free' and 'markings'? Or what are the names in the English version of GParted?
<ljsmithx> I dont pay for warez
<deal_> That URL I got about Nvidia only told me how I could identify my card. I already know witch card I got, all I want is to know how to shutdown my X and keep it down until I know everything works
<kksm19820117> sandaru1: I'm certain it will, since I already run xubuntu 6.xx . But I do NOT want thunar and mousepad , along with some other apps. Which is why I'm doing a command line install first and then looking to install xfce or xfwm. The only real question is which.
<clarezoe> or any one had the same problem as mine and solved?
<clarezoe> my card is intel AC97
<pawan> how to start it
<clarezoe> ALC250
<thanius> Anyone messed with PulseAudio before?
<popdog123> yeah i have... but i couldn't make it work
<sandaru1> kksm19820117: you can have a look at xfce dependencies.
<ljsmithx> AHHHHHHHH
<pawan> how to start google earth
<ljsmithx> VLC is still not playing
<ljsmithx> It may be the dvd tho
<sorteal> ljsmithx : I'm really sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<ljsmithx> Thats fine dude
<shockwaver> bullgard4: Partition, Filesystem, Mountpoint, Size, Used, Unused, Flags is what my gparted shows
<pawan> how to start google earth
<bullgard4> shockwaver: What version of Gparted do you use?
<shockwaver> using 0.3.3
<pawan> how to select it
<shockwaver> Ok, when I look at my second drive I get this: Partition, Filesystem, Mountpoint, Label, Size, Used, Unused, Flags
<bazhang> pawan try typing googleearth in the terminal
<donner> hey how to set this Nov 19 12:51:26 krshotina sshd[4801]: error: Bind to port 2222 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<donner> :((
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ googleearth
<pawan> bash: googleearth: command not found
<thanius> Anyone got a client.conf for their pulseaudio?
<X-Sleepy-X> anyone got problems with tvtime and sound?
<t-om> pawan, check  the executable name with dpkg -L googleearth-package
<bullgard4> shockwaver: I am using version 0.3.3 as well but a German edition. This edition has another column between 'Mountgpoint' and 'Size'. Its name is 'Label'. This 'Label' column is missing in your version?
<shockwaver> It was missing when I didn't have any partitions with a label, when I switched to the drive that did, it is there
<ljsmithx> Lol
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ dpkg -L googleearth-package
<pawan> /usr/bin
<pawan> /usr/bin/make-googleearth-package
<pawan> /usr/share
<apo`_> donner: netstat -pl | grep 2222
<pawan> /usr/share/doc
<pawan> /usr/share/doc/googleearth-package
<pawan> /usr/share/doc/googleearth-package/README.Debian
<pawan> /usr/share/doc/googleearth-package/copyright
<pawan> /usr/share/doc/googleearth-package/changelog.gz
<pawan> /usr/share/man
<pawan> /usr/share/man/man1
<pawan> /usr/share/man/man1/make-googleearth-package.1.gz
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<bazhang> pastebin pawan
<donner> ]root@krshotina:/home/donner/Desktop/crack# netstat -pl | grep 2222
<donner> tcp6       0      0 *:2222                  *:*                     LISTEN     4801/sshd
<donner> root@krshotina:/home/donner/Desktop/crack#
<t-om> pawan, so try sudo  /usr/bin/make-googleearth-package
<apo`_> donner: Try killing sshd and restarting it
<Myrtti> !paste | pawan, donner
<ubotu> pawan, donner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Myrtti> pawan: I've already once requested you use pastebin
<genii> thanius: You may find some useful pulseaudio stuff here: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=12497
<genii> Bah they left
<donner> i do that but again problem
<ketan> hiiii
<ketan> hiiii
<donner>  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd               [ OK ]
<mr5oh> morning
<donner> but again problem
<ketan> hiiii
<ketan> aNY BODY THERE.
<t-om> no
<ketan> M NEW ON THIS
<sorteal> hi and yup
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45124/
<ketan> HI SORTEAL
<meng> not love channel is this
<gnomefreak> !caps | ketan
<ubotu> ketan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sorteal> hi
<ketan> SAY HI WID MA NAME
<ketan> PLZZ
<gnomefreak> ketan: lose the caps
<meng> anyone can permanently set 24bit depth for gutsy?
<ketan> I DONT KNOW WHO IS TALKIN  TO WHOM
<sorteal> ketan : hi and lose the caps lock
<mikebeecham> I've been reading up on how to install Microsoft Fonts Package....is it just as easy to install other fonts also?
<wucheng> is there any lightweight web browse for my  old computer with only 128 ram?
<akincer> wucheng: Opera is very lightweight
<Pici> !fonts | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mr5oh> Simple question, I messed up and somehow installed 2 wireless cards, only have one, so I need to remove the two I installed somehow?
<mikebeecham> thanks pici
<meng> <wucheng> go google first web browser
<meng> that old txt only wonder is really light
<gnomefreak> wucheng: does it have to be GUI?
<wucheng> yes
<wucheng> gui
<t-om> pawan, the correct address is http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<akincer> wucheng: Opera
<meng> opera is still too fat
<Myrtti> wucheng: epiphany might be good
<wucheng> not small enough
<meng> dillo
<sorteal> wucheng then I agree with akincer as far as opera goes
<Myrtti> wucheng: installs with epiphany-browser
<gnomefreak> wucheng: ther eare a few epiphany isnt heavy opera isnt too heavy dillo is about the lightest you will get
<donner> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akincer> Opera can fit on a cell phone but is still too fat? That's an amusing thought
<donner> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sorteal> lol
<Myrtti> akincer: opera's mobile version != opera for pc's
<meng> <akincer>opera mobile is not a proper browser
<bullgard4> shockwaver: Thank you very much for your help.
<shockwaver> Sure thing bullgard4
<Deadalico> hello
<meng> <wucheng>dillo, otherwise that browser in the E17 desktop buntu works too
<Deadalico> would anyone happen to know the link to a version of live ubuntu that i could use on a 1gig usb stick?
<meng> <Deadalico>search pendrivelinux?
<Deadalico> okay thanks
<Deadalico> awsome website =D
<bieb> Anyone here know how the Dell Vostro 1000 laptop fairs with Ubuntu support?
<bullgard4> Gparted differentiates between a 'Label' and a 'flag' of a partition. What is the difference between them?
<wucheng> i only need to see text on the webpage ,no picture is good ,is epiphany good ?
<gnomefreak> wucheng: use links2 than you can launch it in gui but still wont really show pics
<jrib> wucheng: links2
<akincer> Opera 9 only requires 64MB of RAM. Still think it is too big?
<meng> <akincer> ya, still too big
<pawan> do indian mnc use ubuntu
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Hey all.  I have a somewhat new anomaly.  When I plug in my USB key, nothing happens.  How do I query my USB ports to mount a USB drive?
 * Em3raldMcSquizzy is an Opera user.
<gnomefreak> akincer: it is big, there is no doubt about that but its light compared to firefox
<bulmer> nothing to be alarmed, but has google just now -- one has to login to searching the news?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Opera is just an example of *good software*.  It would be nice if it was OSS though.
<meng> used to like it
<meng> till they added all that nonsense to it
<jrib> wucheng: links2 -g  is perfect for you I'd bet
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> meng what nonsense?
<gnomefreak> can we please move the opera topic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<meng> speed dial, BT clients
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> gnomefreak: good call
<ketan> hey does any know a fast antivirus
<Myrtti> ketan: for what
<jrib> ketan: why do you need it?
<gnomefreak> ketan: ther eisnt one
<gnomefreak> there isnt*
<ketan> i  have avg
<ketan> its damn slow
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> how do I mount my USB drive, people??
<wucheng> jrib,links2 -g ?
<cherva> Are you all absolutely sure that ubuntu doesn't brake HDD's when the PC is dual booting because I crashed 3 hdd's (2 ata, 1 sata) exactly 2 months after installing ubuntu , my second pc's HDD sounds strange ( close to 2 months ) and one of my friends has bad sectors on 1 of his hdd's (again 2 months after installing ubuntu as second OS ) ??????
<meng> <ketan>no need for avg or antivirus in linux
<ip_helper> Em3raldMcSquizzy: whats your version and stick?
<gnomefreak> wucheng: that is how you launch ot
<gnomefreak> it
<jrib> wucheng: yep, install links2 and run 'links2 -g'
<pawan> wheater indian companies are using ubuntu
<akincer> meng: That is subject to change
<ketan> why  so
<bulmer> nothing to be alarmed, but has google just now -- one has to login to searching the news? can anyone confirm please
<ketan> why  so
<gnomefreak> wucheng: in terminal type links2 -g URL you want to open
<meng> yes, but for the mean time, it does not
<ketan> today only i installed linux
<Pici> ketan: There are no viruses for linux in the wild.
<gnomefreak> bulmer: please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: Gutsy, stick is a "card reader" with an SD card in it.  Used to work on plug-n-play.  Now, nothing happens.
<Pici> ketan: This isnt Windows.
<wucheng> i'll try
<ketan> i know
<ketan> its my first day
<akincer> meng: It is also helpful to prevent Linux users from unknowingly pass viruses on to the more vulnerable Windows computers
<jrib> ketan: forget about the antivirus and go use your computer
<ketan> and  for xp
<ketan> yaa
<bieb> Anyone here know how the Dell Vostro 1000 laptop fairs with Ubuntu support?
<sorteal> ketan:it is because linux is virtually virus free thanks to its strict permission system
<gnomefreak> ketan: see ##windows for windows help
<ketan> this OS is so hard
<bazhang> bieb: what are the specs?
<jrib> ketan: what do you find hard?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ketan: hehe, don't worry, you're not the first to wonder about the lack of a need for antivirus.
<meng> <akincer>well, most do have AV's anyway, but it's only gamers and what not still not using AVs
<RAVN_> i cant' get cpu scaling to work , i have a intel core duo processor
<shockwaver> Ugh. Isn't it great when X crashes?
<ketan> i dont know how to open downloaded files
<RAVN_> it gives me an error saying the cpu doesn't support scaling
<t-om> pawan, yeah ubuntu is quite well known here. people move from debian to ubuntu
<ketan> it gives errors
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ketan: what kind of files?
<akincer> meng: Agreed. The easiest way is to just put AV on an email gateway and pass files that way.
<meng> <ketan>try clam av anyway, for all that paranoia
<ip_helper> Em3raldMcSquizzy: do you have another box you can mount it to? or SD readable/writable to camera or whatever?
<ketan> gtalk setup
<ketan> hi meng
<gnomefreak> ketan: go to system>Help and support menu and it should answer most of your questions
<ketan> tell me how to run gtalk setup i downloaded
<ip_helper> Em3raldMcSquizzy: seen more than a few usb drives melt down after a hot unplug
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: I could certainly try ... although the other day when I had this same problem, I just stuck it in a different USB port and she worked fine.  Not this time though.
<Myrtti> ketan: why don't you use pidgin
<jrib> ketan: you need to read the starter guide at help.ubuntu.com .  You will learn the proper way to install software there
<ketan> wat is pidgin
<meng> ketan: google gtalk setup for pidgin
<misc--> hello! I was just wondering if it's actually possible to get wireless networking working correctly? I'm not talking about stand on one foot prey to good upon reboot kind of thing, I mean real correct wireless that actually works...
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: well, I don't think that's the issue here :D ... I just can't remember how to manually mount a usb drive
<Myrtti> ketan: a im  client that can do msn, icq and many others including gtalk
<ketan> i dont even have a idea abt it
<akincer> ketan: Pidgin is a chat client that can interface with lots of IM networks
<Myrtti> ketan: you've already got it installed
<bieb> Bahang... AMD AthalonTM 64 X2 dual core 1.7, 15.4"wide screen, 1gb Ram, 120gb HDD, DVDrw, ATI Radeon Xpress 1150, Dell Wireless 1390
<Myrtti> ketan: if you're on ubuntu
<ketan> wat  installed
<Myrtti> ketan: pidgin
<ketan> i  am on ubuntu
<akincer> Myrtti: I don't think pidgin comes installed by default
<gnomefreak> ketan: read the help and support menu in system
<akincer> can't remember if I had to install it or not
<ketan> yaa
<bazhang> bieb: if it's for general use--you're golden; something else in mind? or certain issues you have?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ketan: I think it's here:  Applications > Internet > Pidgin
<ketan> and  can any one teachme hacking
<bieb> but Pidgin is in the repositories now
<ip_helper> Em3raldMcSquizzy: i wondered because I just lost a drive i used for years, but this time I hit eject and missed a pop under from my music player detecting an mp3 in the root. dead and gone
<sorteal> pidgin is default in ubuntu
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ketan: it's similar to MSMessenger
<bieb> Ba... just general day to day stuff...
<gnomefreak> ketan: your questions are all over the place and not really have anything to do with eachother. please work on one issue at a time so you dont get overwelmed
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: ew that sucks
<wucheng> any enough lightweight irc client ?
<ketan> no its not there
<ketan> ok sorry
<gnomefreak> wucheng: irssi, weechat
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ketan: no problem, you can try this:
<gnomefreak> wucheng: 10 or so others
<ketan> ok can ne body teach me hacking
<wucheng> has gui?
<misc--> ketan: well I guess if you want to hack, first try going to http://www.microsoft.com then go from there.. good resources
<ip_helper> Em3raldMcSquizzy: sorry you got the usb weirdness
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ketan: applications > accessories > terminal
<bazhang> bieb: you should download the livecd and try it out, see how much of your hardware, wireless it can recognize
<gnomefreak> wucheng: no they dont
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> wow, ketan didn't last long
<akincer> wucheng: You are using Xubuntu for this PC, right?
<meng> <wucheng>go with IceWM for ur window manager needs, it's quite light
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: no problemo
<wucheng> fluxbuntu
<bieb> Baz... the only problem there is it is a Dell, gotta order it, not in a store to run the liveCD
<akincer> Not familiar, assuming it is lightweight like Xubuntu
<wucheng> lighter one
<sorteal> even more so
<akincer> gotcha
<AlphA> its lighter than Xubuntu
<bullgard4> Gparted differentiates between a 'Label' and a 'flag' of a partition. What is the difference between them?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: thanx fer the help.  I'll eventually muddle thru it :D
<wucheng> yes
<meng> <bazhang>where are you from?
<ip_helper> Em3raldMcSquizzy: sorry I can't help more, good luck!
<bieb> Baz.. I have to chance to get it at a pretty good price
<MasterShrek> bullgard4, label is the name of the partition, flags are the properties of it
<bazhang> bieb: haven't heard about that particular model, heard about the 1400 something--good reviews on that you might want to check ubuntuforums for that model though
<palbuddy> newbie here again!  Whenever I open some applications....like azureus and now zsnes it opens up, and then closes without any reason
<bullgard4> MasterShrek: Ah! Thank you.
<bieb> cool thanks Baz
<palbuddy> does anyone know why? or perhaps could help me?
<MasterShrek> palbuddy, run it from a terminal and see what the output is when it crashes
<bazhang> meng: care to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<palbuddy> mastershrek....sorry I'm a new convert from winxp how do I do that?
<palbuddy> I know how to open terminal but that's it
<meng> <bazhang>dell has physical stores in some nations
<MasterShrek> palbuddy, type the name of the program in there, azureus or zsnes or something
<Profanephobia> palbuddy, do azureus -v in terminal
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: strangely, I just physically manipulated the drive (unplugged, roughed it up a little with my mad anger skillz) and then plugged it back in.  Now she works.  Strange.
<meng> in asian countries, u could go to a IT emporium and find dell lappys for sale
<MasterShrek> Em3raldMcSquizzy, sometimes it just take some "mad anger skillz" =P
<sorto> Im trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10.. but when I run sudo do-release-upgrade I get the error "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/fesity/universe/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]".. anyone got any ideas how I can get around this?
<palbuddy> okay just ran zsnes.....Unable to poll /dev/input/event8. Make sure you have read permissions to it. comes up
<akincer> hmm. that's interesting
<Myrtti> sorto: what about gksudo update-manager -c
<ip_helper> Em3raldMcSquizzy:  might want to check the cable to your reader, I had one abused in and out of a laptop bag eventually short out a little but. drove me crazy, also bent pins on a multicard reader, I could use it for sd but not cf after that.
<MasterShrek> sorto, fix the line in /etc/apt/source.list should be feisty not fesity
<asdada> I need a good tutorial to set up my laptop.. anyone kwons a good one ???
<Profanephobia> palbuddy, in terminal do sudo chmod 777 /dev/input/event8 then try to start zsnes again
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: ya
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> brb
<MasterShrek> asdada, most set up will be the same on laptops as a desktop, aside from minor hardware mods once you are up and running
<akincer> Am I the only one that is amused that zsnes requires some extra privileges?
<palbuddy> one sec profanphobia
<MasterShrek> akincer, you could just change the execution permissions of the binary
<Kl4m> Is there NTFS read-write access on the 7.10 liveCD?
<akincer> I know there are many ways to approach that, I just find it amusing
<MasterShrek> Kl4m, there should be
<akincer> Not in a laugh out loud way, just a "I wonder why" way
<AlphA> hey  all - when trying to run proftpd, I get the ffg error "No address associated with hostname"
<sorteal> I thought it was odd too
<asdada> MasterShrek: thanks.. but its any guide available? I have a lenovo 3000 n100 and google doesnt help at all..
<jrib> akincer: checked README.Debian for an explanation?
<palbuddy> almost the same error message, but at the end it says Creating link /home/cameron/.kde/socket-cameron-laptop.
<palbuddy> can't create mcop directory
<palbuddy> can I not run this under gnome?
<AlphA> can anybody offer some assistance?  I've used this program with success on Kubuntu
<MasterShrek> asdada, not really, are you having any specific problems?
<akincer> jrib: No, I don't care enough to check. I'm not running it
<sorto> MasterShrek: wow.. is that a typo everyones got, or is that a mistake I made somehow?
<akincer> it was more of a musing out loud
<pawan> ubuntu is from united states or what
<MasterShrek> AlphA, google that error, its something easy to fix
<Profanephobia> palbuddy, look for gsnes9x
<MasterShrek> sorto, probably somethign u did =P
<Myrtti> pawan: all over the world
<saurabh> i am having trouble signing in from yahoo messenger because of firestarter
<asdada> MasterShrek: no I just what to improve the performance
<palbuddy> okay, thanks! I will do that profanephobia
<AlphA> Thanks MasterShrek.....i did.....I guess I'll try harder - thanks...
<sorto> MasterShrek: figures :) hehe well thanks for picking up on that for me.
<jrib> palbuddy: read 'man lnusertemp' or just try: mkdir /tmp/ksocket-$USER
<MasterShrek> AlphA, ive seen it before, i cant exactly remember what to do, but it was something easy
<AlphA> Thanks MasterShrek - I'll check it out.........
 * AlphA brb
<MasterShrek> asdada, google for ubuntu performance tweaks :)
<kaatil> bw
<matttastic> Hey room, I am able to see and connect to my wireless network but when connected to my network i cannot view any websites, any suggestions?
<pawan> how to install bin file
<jrib> pawan: what are you trying to install exactly?
<MasterShrek> matttastic, do you receive an ip address?
<pawan> google earth
<matttastic> Let me check, i believe no
<jrib> pawan: get it from the medibuntu repo
<MasterShrek> pawan, medibuntu has google earth
<jrib> !medibuntu > pawan (read the private message from ubotu)
<MasterShrek> =P
<matttastic> MasterShrek, No.
<palbuddy> okay I'm getting snes9x now.....however for azureus what can I do?
<MasterShrek> matttastic, that could be a problem...
<MasterShrek> palbuddy, use a different client, azureus is rather bloated anyway
<MasterShrek> deluge is a good torrent client
<palbuddy> deluge?
<palbuddy> okay I'll try that
<MasterShrek> yep
<bazhang> palbuddy: there are a number of options--transmission for one
<MasterShrek> yep transmission is a good one too
<MasterShrek> ktorrent if you want to isntall kde libraries and stuff, i found ktorrent to be my favorite
<palbuddy> thanks guys!  I'm a newbie in this linux world.  Ubuntu is great!
<palbuddy> you guys are what make it cool too, keep up the great work
<MasterShrek> linux isnt a world...it more of a multiverse =P
<s-h-a-k-a> hi
<s-h-a-k-a> I have a question about the new ubuntu
<s-h-a-k-a> 7.14
<MasterShrek> hello s-h-a-k-a whats up?
<patrick_> german here  need help ==
<akincer> palbuddy: Glad you are enjoying it. Just remember to spread the love and help when you can. We all get smarter together more quickly than alone
<MasterShrek> 7.10 ?
<s-h-a-k-a> yeah
<patrick_> german here  need help =??
<s-h-a-k-a> sorry
<MasterShrek> 7.14 wouldnt exist =P
<gnomefreak> jrib: do you still use weechat? some reason "weechat" doesnt launch it. is there a different command?
<palbuddy> indeed!  I'll be back I'm sure to ask more questions! I'll just lurk for a bit! thanks again!
<MasterShrek> !de | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: sorry for the abrupt reply and departure there ... gastrointestinal anomalies.  LOL.  Anyhoo, ya, I've had my fair share of hardware-failure issues.  Just recently I had an entire hard drive go corrupted.  I managed to rescue about 75% of the data, but lost quite a bit.  I had to manually rebuild the superblocks and everything.  It was totally nuts.
<s-h-a-k-a> How is the support for broadcomm wireless lan chipsets?
<s-h-a-k-a> I know is 7.04 it had trobule
<s-h-a-k-a> in*
<MasterShrek> s-h-a-k-a, pretty good, what broadcom is it?
<s-h-a-k-a> Broadcom 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter	PCI
<patrick_> danke
<Mortice> s-h-a-k-a: i gather it depends slightly on the chipset, but as long as you can provide wl_apsta.o or a wired internet connection for the initial setup, gutsy works like a dream.
<MasterShrek> s-h-a-k-a, i konw that, i mean the chipset, 4311? 4318?
<s-h-a-k-a> I can't supply a wired connection
<s-h-a-k-a> I think its 4318
<s-h-a-k-a> everest doesn't say
<ip_helper> Em3raldMcSquizzy: wow that is the suxxor. I am about to pickup another external for backup reasons. I bought a WD160 passport, did all my backups then tested a restore and it failed multiple times, ugly.
<greek_man> hello all
<MasterShrek> s-h-a-k-a, lspci -vv should
<s-h-a-k-a> Device ID	14E4-4320
<s-h-a-k-a> I'm running vista at the moment
<MasterShrek> 4320 then
<Mortice> s-h-a-k-a: i'd suggest downloading wl_apsta.o first then, and putting it on some removable media so you can stick that in when you want to set up your wireless card in ubuntu
<ip_helper> mattastic:  I couldn't get the data off it, some of it is sensitive so I can't return it or get it swapped. I have to destroy it and buy another. not wd next time
<s-h-a-k-a> External harddrive good enough?
<MasterShrek> yes s-h-a-k-a
<s-h-a-k-a> Then another question
<s-h-a-k-a> How well does Ubuntu dual boot with xp
<MasterShrek> no more questions, you are cut off =P
<s-h-a-k-a> and in what order should I install it
<MasterShrek> just fine s-h-a-k-a
<MasterShrek> xp first
<s-h-a-k-a> ok
<John_R> oolite rocks
<MasterShrek> oolite eh?
<akincer> shaka: No problem that I know of
<MasterShrek> whats "lite" about it?
<John_R> its a game
<MasterShrek> oh, its a game, i thought openoffice lite
<John_R> ask ubotu
<MasterShrek> lol
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: wow, WDs usually don't die like that.  Wierd.  ncix.com has (had?) some 500GB externals on for $100 CAD.  3yr warranty I believe.
<John_R> hhahaha
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> CRAWL FTW!
<MasterShrek> gcc ftw
<MasterShrek> =P
<Myrtti> *krhm*
<ip_helper> mattastic:  I will probably buy a case and disk so I can get the disk I want
<scriptha> Booting my installation is taking very long. I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 to see what's taking so long, and apparently it's usplash, saying "usplash: loading 1024*768 failed" "usplash: switching to 800*600" and then it waits for about 3 or 4 minutes. I want to speed this up. Is there a way?
<secureboot> anyone know what would be causing the names of interfaces to continually increment in ubuntu?
<rejden> what is the command for the xubuntu Terminal in the Applications menu?
<ip_helper> Em3raldMcSquizzy: meant that last matttastic for you
<secureboot> i'm up to eth3 now in a VM, eth2 on one of my serverse
<Mortice> scriptha: if you don't mind seeing all the text every boot, you could remove 'splash' from the boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<secureboot> i've seen this behavior in other Gutsy machines as well
<Myrtti> scriptha: be careful editing that file, though
<s-h-a-k-a> lol, one last question
<Mortice> scriptha: you may also have to remove 'quiet', i can't remember
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ip_helper: IC.  Yeah, that's not a bad plan.  Just make sure that you don't cheap out on the enclosure.  Spend a few extra $$ on the enclosure to make sure it's got active cooling, and a robust construction.
<saurabh> anybody uses firestarter here
<s-h-a-k-a> How does ntfs mount on ubuntu?
<John_R> i use lighter fluid
<Kl4m> Which mount should I use from the 7.10 livecd? mount.ntfs3g or mount.ntfs-fuse? I want RW access to move files
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> s-h-a-k-a: with no pain.
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | s-h-a-k-a
<ubotu> s-h-a-k-a: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<s-h-a-k-a> Can I save/read from it without it corrupting
<MasterShrek> yes
<MasterShrek> Kl4m, ntfs-3g
<s-h-a-k-a> aaah nice
<Kl4m> I guess mount.ntfs-3g then
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> s-h-a-k-a: so far, I have had no problems, but I am by no means the overall authority.  But I haven't witnessed others with trouble either reading OR writing to it.
<kjetilkWork> Seems like I need to upgrade alsa to 1.0.15 to correct a problem with my mic.
<kjetilkWork> Anyone know if I can run the packages from Debian sid (or from hardy, but they are not all at 1.0.15), on my Gutsy system?
<scriptha> there's kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-12-generic root=UUID=00e0bbdb-ba88-42d7-b2f0-30600dfb7197 ro quiet splash
<scriptha> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-12-generic
<jrib> kjetilkWork: in general, no
<scriptha> "quiet splash" on one line
<s-h-a-k-a> Well Basically I just want read/write access to my file hard drive
<MasterShrek> kjetilkWork, should work, but no guarentees, may be better off compiling from source
<cedricshock> Ni/join #haskell
<jrib> s-h-a-k-a: the link from ubotu explains how to do that
<s-h-a-k-a> yeah
<s-h-a-k-a> thanks a lot
<MasterShrek> s-h-a-k-a, i never have problems reading or writing to ntfs, but i do try to keep it to a minimum from linux
<memox> buenas buenas
<MasterShrek> not that you have to keep it to a minimum,
<sby_HIDUP> halo
<MasterShrek> halo is for xbox
<memox> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL?
<MasterShrek> =P
<MasterShrek> !es | memox
<Kl4m> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ubotu> memox: please see above
<rmaj> !es | memox
<s-h-a-k-a> well its will just have files, nothing really important, like windows system files or anything
<ubotu> memox: please see above
<rmaj> !es | memox
<ubotu> memox: please see above
<gnomefreak> rmaj: please sot
<rmaj> !echo "please see below" | gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> rmaj: it says above
<scriptha> Mortice, remove "quiet splash"?
<sby_HIDUP> #surabaya
<Kl4m> !abuse
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kl4m> oops
<Mortice> scriptha: that's what i've done on various machines with the same problem, yes
<rmaj> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Mortice> scriptha: just be careful not to remove anything else :)
<scriptha> okay
<Kl4m> rmaj: thats what i was looking for...
<scriptha> so no other "quiet"s?
<kjetilkWork> MasterShrek: OK, thanks, it seems like all dependencies are satisfied for the sid packages, so I'll give it a shot
<scriptha> oh
<sby_HIDUP> mdzn
<Mortice> scriptha: well, you can remove it for each kernel if you want, but you only really need to do it for the default one.
<sby_HIDUP> s;dgldj
<sby_HIDUP> ini gimana toh?
<Pici> !id | sby_HIDUP
<ubotu> sby_HIDUP: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<scriptha> mortice: the one that's used is the one that
<scriptha> is lowest?
<MasterShrek> scriptha, probably the highest one
<AlphA> MasterShresk - I got it going ;-)
<AlphA> tx
<MasterShrek> good news AlphA :)
<ArthurArchnix> Pici: That's amazing. How'd you know that was actually a language, nevermind which language it was?
<Mortice> scriptha: might be an idea to pastebin your menu.lst if you're at all uncertain about what to do. :)
<MasterShrek> i was thinking the same thing ArthurArchnix lol
<ip_helper> Question: Anyone using 2.5" external SATA hard drives for storage on feisty? Any problems?
 * AlphA says "Google is my friend"
<MasterShrek> ip_helper, are you having problems with it?
<scriptha> mortice: http://pastebin.ca/784195 is that correct?
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: I actually just finished writing a script that does a combination /whois and checks the country code of the ip address against a list of country codes and gives me the country name.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> well I have to go.  Thanx for the help (and off-topic conversation) ip_helper.  Good luck with your hardware (and check out www.NCIX.com if you are in North America.  That's where I buy almost all of my hardware these days.  Anyhoo ... I'm out.  Later!
 * ArthurArchnix approves!
<Myrtti> Pici: xchat?
<Pici> Myrtti: irssi
<ip_helper> MasterShrek, I am going to replace an ide, didn't know if sata would be good or not
<Pici> Myrtti: its a shell script, just /exec-ing it in irssi
<Myrtti> Pici: me wanna!
<Myrtti> oh
<s-h-a-k-a> is x64 worth it?
<Myrtti> /me goes back to using /dns
<MasterShrek> ip_helper, i wouldnt think you would have any problems with external
<s-h-a-k-a> or should I just keep with x86
<Mortice> scriptha: I can't see any reason why that wouldn't work.
<scriptha> ok
<sorto> whats the difference between using apt-get install xxx, or aptitude install xxx?
<scriptha> I'll reboot now
<scriptha> /quit reboot :O
<scriptha> :<
<MasterShrek> sorto, nothing really i dont believe
<Mortice> scriptha: good luck :)
<tushyd> anyone know why my wlan0 connects to a network and then will drop the connection in like 5-10 seconds?
<sorto> MasterShrek: ok cool thanks
<ip_helper> MasterShrek: thanks, I will pick one up and try it out.
<Mortice> sorto: I believe aptitude has a tendency to install recommended packages as well as required packages, but i might be entirely wrong.
<MasterShrek> s-h-a-k-a, its up to you, there are a few things in 64 that wont work right away, flash and java for example, but most things will work fine, and its 64 so its taking full advantage of your processor's capabilities
<Myrtti> Pici: is it worrying that I know most of the tld's by heart ;-)
<}btorch{> has anyone here resiezed a partition on raid ?
<sorto> Mortice: Im new to linux, so sorry for the stupid question - but where can I see a list of packages that apt-get and install for me, and which ones are required/recommended/whatever?
<MasterShrek> sorto, synaptic package manager will list them, along with the ability to search
<MasterShrek> system > admin > synaptic pacakge manager
<}btorch{> I have just added 2 new disks to a raid 5 and I was about to use reseize2fs but read someting about first having to increase the actaul partition
<tushyd> anyone know why my wlan0 connects to a network and then will drop the connection in like 5-10 seconds?
<MasterShrek> tushyd, what kind of wifi card is it?
<tushyd> and I can't get it to stop roaming mode
<tushyd> I'm not sure, how do I check?
<MasterShrek> lspci -vv
<tushyd> it's built in, I know that
<tushyd> MasterShrek: it's a Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network connection
<MasterShrek> tushyd, did you install any firmware for it, i remember my friend had an intel wifi card that required firmware, but that was a few releases ago too
<scriptha> mortice: it's slightly faster but it keeps on "Waiting for root file system"
<tushyd> ok, i'll try that
<scriptha> is there anything I can do about that?
<sorto> MasterShrek: re synaptic package manager - what if I only have ssh into this ubuntu box? :) then how can I see what packages are available?
<tushyd> thanks
<Haemoth> tushyd: I have that same card, 4965AGN, and NetworkManager gave me problems all the time, and sometimes wouldn't even connect. Try wicd and see if you still have connection problems.
<MasterShrek> sorto, you can use aptitude, its a cli frontend to apt-get
<s-h-a-k-a> god I'm happy I live in a country with fast internet
<s-h-a-k-a> downloading ubuntu is quick
<lmosher> I prefer vim, but I type vi out of habit. I physically replaced /usr/bin/vi with a link to vim, which works fine for a user, but doesn't work with sudo. Why is this?
<Aaron_> s-h-a-k-a, i've got an 0.5mb/s ;<
<s-h-a-k-a> yeah that sucks
<sanguisdex> ias there a way to make certan programs always show in negitive mode?
<s-h-a-k-a> Ever since I've got 8Mbit
<s-h-a-k-a> anything under like 5Mbit is way too slow
<s-h-a-k-a> don't know how I survived on slower
<Mortice> scriptha: not sure i'm afraid.
<scriptha> Mortice: can I do something about slow rooot file system loading?
<MasterShrek> lol, im lucky to break 200k/s at home
<nico_> hello
<scriptha> ok k
<sc0tty> hello
<scriptha> thanks anyway
<nico_> got ubuntu running again :D
<MasterShrek> good news nico_
<MasterShrek> =D
<Sopor> Hi.
<MasterShrek> hello Sopor
<nico_> but now i still got some problems with sound and wireless
<sc0tty> I'm considering upgrading my ubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10 , is the upgrade wizard trustworthy ?
<nico_> the restricted drivers are "not in use"
<Sopor> hello Master..
<MasterShrek> nico_, what kind of wifi card is it?
<sorto> I told someone that I was using ubuntu server as the OS for a VPS and he thought that was strange.. is it a good OS for a server? Or should I have just used debian?
<nico_> intell 3945
<MasterShrek> sorto, it will work fine
<nico_> hm intel is with only one L
<javaJake> Hello, I'm looking for an FTP-compatible backup solution. I'd like it to be something like SVN, in which it keeps incremental updates of added, modified, AND deleted files. Essentially, the backup system I want should be able to tell me, at any (reasonable) date, what my system looked like.
<sanguisdex> sc0tty: I used it
<sanguisdex> and I liked it
<sc0tty> cool
<sorto> MasterShrek: but he takes up more space for example right? So it installs more maybe? So maybe theres more stuff that can be hacked or something? Im just trying to understand why it could be considered a bad choice for a server.
<sanguisdex> sc0tty: but it took for ages
<sc0tty> sanguisdex: I tried it once before, maybe 6.04 or something, but it failed and I had to reinstall
<AlphA> gotta run - see you guys later
<sc0tty> well I could have salvaged the system, but I was feeling lazy :p
<sanguisdex> sc0tty: you would be better off to dl the ISO on the cd and upgrade from there
<sc0tty> ok
<MasterShrek> sorto, just more things running in the background, nothing really about being hacked. ubuntu server is a fine choice for a server
<sanguisdex> nad use the simple back up manager
<sanguisdex> sc0tty: it will save all but you moviees, evne your system settings
<sorto> MasterShrek: cool.
<sc0tty> then I'll try to get my m$ natural keyboard to work after that (well the complete layout)
<DosKey> I had to install my wireless dongle manually and i blacklisted the standard ubuntu wireless modules. When i boot linux up it automatically loads the standard modules up. If i unplug my dongle and wait for ubuntu to load, then insert it. It works... Please help !?!?!?
<nico_> does anyone know how to enable drivers that are "not in use" ?
<MasterShrek> sorto, there isnt much of a case in arguing ubuntu vs debian because they are essentially the same, there are other options though, i prefer slackware for a server...dunno really why, im just more used to it i guess
<DosKey> system>admin>restricted drivers?
<lmosher> I prefer vim, but I type vi out of habit. I physically replaced /usr/bin/vi with a link to vim, which works fine for a user, but doesn't work with sudo. Why is this?
<nico_> DosKey, if i enable the drivers and reboot, thei'r not in use again
<MasterShrek> sorto, is basically boils down to what you need on your server, and how much you want to tweak the performance of it
<sorto> MasterShrek: I guess everyone has their own preferences.. but Im glad ubuntu is a fine server too cause as my first linux experience Im really happy with how things have been going.
<MasterShrek> nico_, you can put commands in /etc/rc.local to be run at boot, i would suggest a modprobe command to load the module at boot
<DosKey> nico_ make sure the modules are loaded manually? modprobe?
<DosKey> yeah
<DosKey> I had to install my wireless dongle manually and i blacklisted the standard ubuntu wireless modules. When i boot linux up it automatically loads the standard modules up. If i unplug my dongle and wait for ubuntu to load, then insert it. It works... Please help !?!?!?
<DosKey> :(
<MasterShrek> DosKey, if you blacklisted the module and it still loads, put rmmod <module> in /etc/rc.local along with modprobe <module> to load the right module
<wucheng> i wanna close some other terminal to reduce the load ,which file is the one i should find in 7.10?
<MasterShrek> shouldnt be loading if its blacklisted though...are you sure its blacklisted correctly?
<DosKey> It is.
<lmosher> I made a link from /usr/bin/vi to vim, which works for a user, but not as root (it runs vi instead...) Any ideas why?
<DosKey> It happened the last time i had to re-install linux.
<ackdesha> lmosher: Try sudo which vi
<Jupp2> how do I deactivate my wireless interface through the GUI?
<DosKey> Thanks though
<wucheng> it is /etc/inittab in ubuntu6.06,but i do not konw in 7.10
 * DosKey is trying it
<lmosher> ackdesha, I did :( it points to /usr/bin/vi, which points to vim. I also tried which under 'sudo su' and 'sudo su -' just to double-check.... that's why I'm so perplexed.
<greedo> which is faster ? virtualbox or vmware ?
<MasterShrek> greedo, i prefer vbox
<Jupp2> greedo, I like vbox better too
<greedo> but is it faster ? :)
<ackdesha> lmosher: sudo vi --version|head -1?  For me i get VIM, and I haven't changed anything after package install.  I think vi defaults to vim.
<sanguisdex> greedo: wmware is in my experance faster but its not growing as fast as vbox these days
<greedo> i always used vmware
<greedo> i'm running vmware fusion on my mac
<greedo> but for ubuntu i'm hesitating
<greedo> i heard a lot of good feedback about virtualbox
<MasterShrek> vbox ftw! =P
<greedo> what's better in vbox then ?
<lmosher> ackdesha, That's what I was used to, as well. I wasn't sure why it was running vi.
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pawan> hi
<Dr_willis> greedo,  ive had issues with virtualbox in some cases. But i normally use the Vbox/vmware to test live cd iso images..
<lmosher> ackdesha, Actually, it returns VIM on that command! However, when I
<greedo> ok thx
<Dr_willis> Its good that vbox and vmware  now have to compete against each other. :)
<greedo> Pic: you generated as much bloat as the three of us :D
<lmosher> ackdesha, when I -run- 'vi' and I hit 'i' then use the arrow keys, it writes out A B C D just like vi. When I use vim, it scrolls around. That's the biggest feature...
<twisties> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<twisties> perfect
<Dr_willis> lmosher,  thats because the default vi is the 'vi tiny' version. Install the vim full packageas
<saurabh> Anybody knows how to get Yahoo Messenger working with Firestarter?
<Dr_willis> lmosher,  also you may want to enavble some other features in vi after installing the full package
<rinaldi_> hi, i need some help, iv got ubuntu 7.10. Whenever I play a game fullscreen after a few minutes it restores me back to a window in which i cannot control any part of the game. Using ALT+TAB will not change the window and I cannot see the cursor to close it. It occasionally goes back to full screen where i can take control again but usually I have to use the power button on my computer to get back to the login screen. Any ideas?
<ackdesha> lmosher: hmm.  dunno.
<sanguisdex> has vmware gotten the commen dir working w/ vista yet, v box hasent
<Dr_willis> !find vim
<ubotu> Found: vim, vim-common, vim-doc, vim-gnome, vim-gui-common (and 18 others)
<MasterShrek> rinaldi_, ctrl+alt+backspace will restart your xserver, as for the game i dont konw hwo to fix what its doing, unless its a hotkey or somethign thats getting inadvertently pressed
<Dr_willis> vim-tiny - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - compact version      - is whats installed by default,  install the 'vim' package. :)
<deal_> I've got a brand new 21" screen, and my desktop want me to use max 1024x768. I dont have any options to make that resolution higher. And highest refresh rate is 50 Hz. This I can not make higher either.
<twisties> !kdemod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdemod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rinaldi_> MasterShrek: thanks, well both games are shooters, but thanks for the tip. I'll keep looking
<DosKey> MasterShrek lets see if it'll work ;)
<lmosher> Dr_willis, I can try that, but the 'vim' features work just fine if I run vim itself (I pointed the vi location to vim)...
<Dr_willis> lmosher,  vi must some how be an alias/link to vim with the extra features disabled perhaps. I alwyas install the vim full package on a new install and never have issues with it after that
<intelikey> need a hand here.  my ssh is broke.   it says it's starting and then says ok but never starts.
<MasterShrek> intelikey, did you apt-get install openssh-server?
<intelikey> MasterShrek no.  ssh    which depends on both server and client
<brandon_> hello i`m new to Linux i`m moving from m/soft Fed up i`m using ubuntu festy fawn and was wondering if there is there any publisher software
<Myrtti> brandon_: scribus?
<brandon_> thanks
<chowmeined> brandon_, it wont open publisher files
<chowmeined> though
<SpeakerMania> What is a  good powerful video editor?
<brandon_> any thing else i do shed loads
<atlfalcons866> !paritions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paritions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ianmcorvidae> SpeakerMania: Cinelerra is good; Kino is another reasonable one
<kae> windows movie maker? lol
<Pici> SpeakerMania: kino, cinelerra, lives
<intelikey> anyone on sshd ???
<lmosher> Dr_willis, Ok, that worked... now, to get it back to the way I'm used to, what do I add to my rc file to get it to automatically color code things?
<chowmeined> SpeakerMania, imovie
<Myrtti> intelikey: what exactly is your problem
<intelikey> need a hand here.  my ssh is broke.   it says it's starting and then says ok but never starts.
<master_> hallo leute
<intelikey> Myrtti   ^
<SpeakerMania> Thanks guys!
<Myrtti> intelikey: how do you know it doesn't start?
<pawan> hi
<MasterShrek> intelikey, ps -e | grep ssh     doesnt give you anything?
<bwlang> ach! segfault on  sudo depmod -a... i've neer see that before - what might be wrong?
<intelikey> Myrtti ah because it's not running ?
<pawan> whats up
<master_> auch deutsche hier?
<Pici> intelikey: Are you trying to ssh into something? or have people ssh into you?
<DosKey> hmmmmm
<Pici> !de | master_
<ubotu> master_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DosKey> Weird results.
<Dr_willis> lmosher,  i always edit the system wide vimrc file to enable it. its mentioned in their comments in that file
<intelikey> MasterShrek it's not running.
<intelikey> Pici yes
<DosKey> I still have to unplug my wireless dongle and put it in when ubuntu has loaded up.
<DosKey> lsusb shows the dongle
<DosKey> But
<Pici> intelikey: yes? Thats not a valid answer to that question.
<lmosher> Dr_willis, ok thanks
<DosKey> ifconfig -a doesn't show the wlan1
<intelikey> Pici that's not a valid question then.
<Myrtti> intelikey: "which"
<Ryan__> hi
<dmi3on> i have programs for trading wich are for windows what is bast way to use the wine i think is not good
<DosKey> hi
<Dr_willis> lmosher,   set nocompatible    and syntax on  -  in /etc/vim/vimrc  :)
<Pici> intelikey: Are you trying to ssh into something? *OR* Have people ssh into you?
<dmi3on> can any one help me plz
<DosKey> dmi3on?
<geju> does anyone have an x60 with 7.10?
<pawan> how to install google earth
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tose_fr> zdr
<dmi3on> Doskey how can i run windows programs in ubuntu
<Myrtti> pawan: you've been answered a gazillion times
<intelikey> Myrtti which what ?    like i told you.  it doesn't start.  even thought the init script says it started ok.
<MasterShrek> pawan, they have a google earth package
<bwlang> dmi3on: have a look at vmware - i think that's what you'll want.
<DosKey> With wine
<tose_fr> kako si
<DosKey> err
<tose_fr> q
<tose_fr> sqsq
<atlfalcons866> can i have 4 partitions?
<KlrSpz> has anyone gotten their intel HDA stuff working? the trigger in here doesn't work for me
<Myrtti> intelikey: are you trying to ssh OUT *OR* is someone trying to ssh IN to your server?
<KlrSpz> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bill_needs_help> anyone know how to get the yahoo voice chat working ?
<KlrSpz> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Dux> Test
<MasterShrek> test failed =P
<dmi3on> DosKey: not working with wine
<Noodels> Can anyone help me with some networking?
<VinoStyle> Hi is anyone there? I have a quick question about installation ubuntu7.1
<Myrtti> !ask | Noodels
<ubotu> Noodels: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dmi3on> bwlang: thnks i try to understand how to install and what
<MasterShrek> VinoStyle, 7.10**  whats the problem?
<MasterShrek> as in seven point ten
<Noodels> Thanks, I'm trying to write a socket program in python but I'm having trouble making other computers link up to my computer.
<Dr_willis> atlfalcons866,  a hard drive can have 4 primary partitions, one of which can be a extended partition, the extended partition can hold more 'logical' partitions.
<wolinowski> cześć
<VinoStyle> ShreK: I've booted from cd, I get the install menu, I select Start or Install ubuntu.  It'll go through the status bar percentage, then my monitor says it can't display video mode
<MasterShrek> atlfalcons866, remember that your swap partition is one of the 4 also
<Pici> Noodels: Thats a bit off topic for here.  Try asking in #python
<SatManUK> hi guys im having a problem playing shockwave radio stations
<Dr_willis> Hmm. can there be more then 1 extended partition?
<KlrSpz> has anyone gotten their intel HDA stuff working? the trigger in here doesn't work for me
<Pici> !cz | wolinowski
<ubotu> wolinowski: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Noodels> Thanks.
<SatManUK> i can't seem to get them to play
<MasterShrek> VinoStyle, use the alternate install cd
<Pici> SatManUK: There is no version of Shockwave for Linux.
<Bollinger> when i cat /proc/cpuinfo  it says my cpu MHz is 1000.000  but i have a core duo which should be 1.83GHz  is something wrong?
<ingrid> Anyone know how to get Itunes running on ubuntu?
<wolinowski> pipa
<MasterShrek> !alternate | VinoStyle
<ubotu> VinoStyle: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Dr_willis> Bollinger,  it may be throttled down to save power.
<atlfalcons866> dr_willis: so can shrink my /home and create a new parition without creating a extented
<geju> bollinger: could it be your cpu throttling?
<wolinowski> chuj
<atlfalcons866> if  i already have 3 parts
<Bollinger> Dr_willis, thanks,
<intelikey> Dr_willis you mess with sshd some.   any idea why the init script would report starting ... [ok]    but it not actually be running?    i've failed to find what the cause is...
<Dr_willis> atlfalcons866,  if you have fewer then 3 PRIMARY - you could.
<jonte> Er. Question. How do i use musicbrainz in amarok? Where is it?
<Bollinger> geju, thanks also..  I'll find the tool to change throttling
<VinoStyle> Shrek:  I'll see if I can find that, is it located on the ubuntu website?
<wolinowski> chuja z tego wiem
<saurabh> nybody can help me out here with firestarter?
<atlfalcons866> so i want 4 that means i will have to create an extented partition
<deflated> Hello.
<KlrSpz> saurabh: what do you need
<Pici> Bollinger: Mine says 1ghz when idle and goes up to 2 under load :)
<MasterShrek> yes VinoStyle, on the download page there should be a checkbox to choose alternate installer
<Mortice> jonte: i think it just uses musicbrainz to get information about tracks, artists and albums.
<komputes> Do anyone know how to clear the cache and saved passwords of 802.11 APs
<deflated> What's the name of the theme used in this screenshot: http://blog.ekiga.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/presence.png
<blogmaster> is it good to upgrade 7.04 -> 7.10 or is it safer to re-install/
<VinoStyle> Shrek: That is just at text installer?
<Mortice> jonte: that is to say, I don't think you 'use' it except when you ask it to retag a track based on musicbrainz information
<MasterShrek> VinoStyle, yes
<atlfalcons866> what program can i make a music cd
<komputes> I want to erase all the 802.11 AP saved passwords
<Bollinger> Pici, I've just checked that, and so does mine. Thanks
<Noodels> It seems I can't get onto the #Python or #python channels.
<jonte> Mortice, I want to retag a BUNCH of my music :P I've seen partial screenshots of the interface, btu i CAN NOT find it myself :P
<MasterShrek> atlfalcons866, there are many out there
<blizzkid> is a Pentium 3 - 1200 sufficient for vmbox or vmware?
<atlfalcons866> gnomebaker
<komputes> doewireless networking?s anyone know how to reset
<jonte> Mortice, Either I'm stupid, or It's removed :P
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i would say enable verbose logging for the sshd server for a start.
<VinoStyle> Shrek: will I need to know any commands ?  Or does it guide you through ?
<komputes> does anyone know how to reset wireless networking?
<Mortice> jonte: as i recall, select the tracks you want to retag from the playlist, right click, and there's a menu option for looking at the meta information
<KlrSpz> INTEL.. HDA... ANYONE ever get it workign!?
<Mortice> jonte: once you're into that you should be able to retag.
<jonte> Mortice, Lemme have a look see :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis ok.  you mean in /etc/ssh/sshd.conf   right ?
<Iradigalesc> Hello! I have an old laptop and I need APM to use the battery detection... Is it possible to install APM at Ubuntu gusty?
<MasterShrek> VinoStyle, it will guide u through, please use my full nick too, its hard for me to pick ouy if u are talking to me :)
<HalphaZ> hi
<jonte> Mortice, Ok.. now I feel stupid. :P
<atlfalcons866> can i dualboot pclinux with ubuntu
<MasterShrek> atlfalcons866, yes
<jonte> Mortice, Thanks a bunch :)
<atlfalcons866> ok
<komputes> Do anyone know how to clear the cache and saved passwords of 802.11 APs
<Mortice> jonte: no worries. enjoy amarok! :)
<MasterShrek> amarok ftw
<VinoStyle> MasterShrek:  Sorry, new to irc too... ;)
<MasterShrek> its ok VinoStyle, everyone learns sometime :)
<samad909> i am on ubuntu 7.04 server, I installed squid from aptitiude, but squid crashes as soon as it starts..any ideas?
<Dr_willis> intelikey, yep
<samad909> !squid > samad909
<mario__> hi
<tomm1> hey folks, this is really stupid: i have a vserver an deleted /bin and /etc and some other stuff by accident. the only important thing i have left is an ssh-connection as root. i cant login via ssh or ftp, i cant even restore /etc because the mkdir-command is deleted. can anyone tell me an alternate way of creating a dir?
<MasterShrek> samad909, check the log of it if there is one
<MasterShrek> mario__, hi
<komputes> I want to erase all the 802.11 AP saved passwords, does anyone know how to do this?
<HalphaZ> I've ubuntu 7.10 32 bit. I do sudo su - and dmesg. The screen fills of "[21189.224000] printk: 758 messages suppressed."... can someone help me with this kind of problem???
<samad909> MasterShrek: give me a minute
<MasterShrek> tomm1, your system is pretty borked, probably time for a reinstall
<kev51773> Hi All, does anyone know how to configure my touchpads middle button?
<MasterShrek> !touchpad
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Noodels> I can't get onto the #Python or #python room/channel/whateveryoucallit, am I looking in the wrong place?
<tomm1> MasterShrek, yeah i know ;) but i dont have physical access to the server and i cant login to the web interface because /etc/passwd and all important stuff is erased
 * KlrSpz kills gutsy
<mario__> ich habe ein sau blödes Problem mit meinen Bluetooth-Stick, er funktionierte heute den ganzen Tag, nur als ich jetzt wieder angesteckt habe und mit "hcitool scan" meine Handy suchen wollte, kam die Meldung "Inquiry failed: Connection timed out", ich habe absolut keine Ahnung was das soll
<bieb> Does Ubuntu support the LightScribe DVD drives? is there a program that will LightScribe the labels?
<tevfik> hi
<godzirra> Ok, for some reason now when i launch X,  I don't get a windows manager.  Anyone have any ideas?
<tomm1> mario__, der channel ist englisch ;)
<kev51773> thanks ubotu
<MasterShrek> bieb, no, lightscribe isnt useable in linux
<mario__> upps, falcher channel
<bieb> ok
<deflated> mario__, der deutsche Channel ist #ubuntu-de :)
<tevfik> how can i set my 5.1 on ubuntu.. i works only 2
<poeloq> re
<tevfik> how can i set my 5.1 on ubuntu.. it works only 2
<MasterShrek> KlrSpz, mine always worked, not using ubuntu anymore though, did u install all your upgrades?
<poeloq> Anybody know how to set-up Ekiga SIP Phone with laptop soundcards?
<KlrSpz> MasterShrek: yeah i'm up to date
<KlrSpz> MasterShrek: even went to the point of installing 7.10 from scratch to find out it's a kernel problem in gutsy
<KlrSpz> yeah.. i'm thinking of going back to gentoo
<Myrtti> tevfik: what?
<MasterShrek> KlrSpz, try rebooting and using the other kernel and see if it works
<KlrSpz> at least when it didn't work i knew it was MY fault
<MasterShrek> oh
<MasterShrek> KlrSpz, i find gentoo a big waste of time
<godzirra> Can anyone help me out?  GDM starts but when I login I don't get any windows manager anymore.
<tevfik> Myrtti: i have 5.1 sound system. but i dont work completely. it works only 2 satalite..
<tomm1> can anyone tell me how to create a directory when cp, mv and mkdir are deleted?
<MasterShrek> KlrSpz, slackware ftw!
<godzirra> even doing the failsafe mode doesnt work.
<MasterShrek> tomm1, you cant, thats what those commands are designed for
<tomm1> MasterShrek, maybe via php/perl/ruby?
<Myrtti> !sound tevfik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound tevfik - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> tomm1, you could boot the livecd and maybe copy the binaries over, but even then your system is pretty fuxd without /etc and /bin
<Myrtti> !sound | tevfik
<ubotu> tevfik: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MasterShrek> godzirra, choose a session from the actions menu maybe
<godzirra> MasterShrek: I tried that.  I chose gnome first, and it just gave me a blank screen.  Failsafe gnome also gave me a blank screen.  (Blank with a tan background.)
<godzirra> It looks like its not starting a windows manager.
<HalphaZ> I've ubuntu 7.10 32 bit. I do sudo su - and dmesg. The screen fills of "[21189.224000] printk: 758 messages suppressed."... can someone help me with this kind of problem???
<fernando_> hy does anyone knows how to install the yahoo weather widgtes?
<MasterShrek> godzirra, remove .gnome folders in your home dir, youll lose your gnome preferences but you can always reset them back
<godzirra> ok.
<intelikey> ok  i found the problem.     but i don't know what's causing it.        Nov 19 11:12:33 localhost sshd[11265]: error: Bind to port 22 on 192.168.0.2 failed: Cannot assign requested address.
<VinoStyle> MasterShrek:  The alt cd, will I have have a gui once installed ? Or will I have to run some commands in order to get it to work?
<roe_> anyone know if there is a way to hook into the awardbios temperature monitor?
<void^> HalphaZ: it should show the culprit above each of those lines? even if it doesn't, the complete log with significant parts should be available in /var/log/dmesg
<MasterShrek> VinoStyle, you should have a gui iirc
<godzirra> MasterShrek: nope.  still doesnt start nautilus
<tevfik> Myrtti: i'm sure. SB Live 5.1 [SB0220](Alsa Mixer) is selected.
<godzirra> just a blank tan screen.
<Myrtti> fernando_: would the ones gdesklets provides be enough?
<MasterShrek> screenlets is another widget program
<Myrtti> fernando_: or do you particularly need and want yahoo widgets
<HalphaZ> ok... i go to look /var/log/dmesg
<Myrtti> fernando_: because you're probably not going to get them work
<fernando_> mo i really like the yahoo weather it has a look very nice
<kondrix> any download managers out there which are able to get a file that is "behind" a php link?
<intelikey> ok.  i think i got it.    the  ListenAddress  line in  /etc/ssh/sshd_config  has to be an "in the box address" ???
<toresn> hi, i just set up my mutt client, but for some reason it takes a lot of time to send a (short) mail... why is this?
<MasterShrek> godzirra, make a new user and copy over what you need, or back up your user's folder and remove the original
<godzirra> ok.
<Pici> !sensors | roe_
<ubotu> roe_: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<godzirra> wait, does a new user automagically get the gnome folders?
<roe_> thanx
<komputes> Hi everyone, I want to erase all the 802.11 AP saved passwords, does anyone know how to do this?
<tracer`> anybody know if there are any dependencies for kiba-dock for gutsy ?
<HalphaZ> with less /var/log/dmesg messages ends at [91]
<Davy_Jones> how can i unzip a bunch of rar files that belong to one big data (in linux of course)?
<HalphaZ> while with dmesg they are with 22.000
<Pici> roe_: See the message at the bottom of that page for installing it in Gutsy
<Pici> !enter | HalphaZ
<ubotu> HalphaZ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HalphaZ> ok
<MasterShrek> !rar | Davy_Jones
<ubotu> Davy_Jones: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<HalphaZ> !enter
<Myrtti> komputes: check your keyring-manager
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Davy_Jones> unrar-free didn't work
<HalphaZ> ...
<fernando_> Myrtti: it the Vixta Linux as that widget
<Myrtti> Davy_Jones: did you read the link?
<Pici> Davy_Jones: unrar-nonfree is the one that can unrar multi-part rar files
<Davy_Jones> Pici: ahh, thanks.. didn't it existed
<tevfik> Myrtti: dont you have any idea for my problem.
<Myrtti> tevfik: nope
<Myrtti> fernando_: pardon?
<Wolvenhaven> how do i go about reinstalling grub if i accidentally deleted it and can no longer access my ubuntu install?
<Davy_Jones> Pici: Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package
<MasterShrek> !grub | Wolvenhaven
<ubotu> Wolvenhaven: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Davy_Jones> what should i do now
<Myrtti> Davy_Jones: check your repositories
<robi1> hi! i am new to ubuntu, (7.10) u have installed all manner of codecs through the "add/remove applications" function, but now i still cant play movies on liveleak.com
<robi1> does anyone have any tips?
<Davy_Jones> ok
<CochiseIRL> robi1, try installing flash player
<Davy_Jones> gotta go.. thanks for the input
<robi1> hm. i can only find gnash player, and other movie players, no flash player...
<falconer> hi
<CochiseIRL> robi1, go to adobe.com and pick flash player
<robi1> ok, i'll try that. :-) thnx!
<Myrtti> !flash | CochiseIRL, robi1
<ubotu> CochiseIRL, robi1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Wolvenhaven> weird, grub installed to my slave IDE when ubuntu is on my master SATA
<Myrtti> robi1: try that first
<Karti> Hi all, how do I get my login screen the same resolution as my normal user?
<elecero> cupie
<nemo_home> Karti: gdm will use the maximum resolution permitted by your graphics card and monitor
<Wolvenhaven> thanks guys
<nemo_home> Karti: and constrained by xorg.conf
<robi1> @ubotu: the link you sent is only for ubuntu versions up to 7.04, i've got 7.10!
<Karti> nemo_home: My normal when I log in is 1280 by 1024, my login looks 800 by 600
<nemo_home> Karti: if for some reason that isn't what you are using for your particular user account, you could presumably create another profile in your xorg.conf and tell the GDM config script to launch in that
<nemo_home> Karti: mm. that seems unlikely
<Myrtti> robi1: well, now.
<nemo_home> Karti: could be the theme it is using perhaps
<Myrtti> robi1: system - administration - software sources
<Myrtti> robi1: check that you've got all the four checkboxes ticked on the first tab
<godzirra> MasterShrek: Even after removing .metacity, .nautilis, .gconf* and .gnome* and copying it from a new user (that I verified worked), I still get a blank tan screen.  I copied and chown -R'd to my user.
<nemo_home> Karti: but, if you pastebin the xorg log for GDM, could verify this speculation
<SatManUK> I have a serious intermitant error with my pc
<elecero> #cupie
<SatManUK> its done it twice now in a week
<Karti> nemo_home: It happened when I changed graphic drives.....will paste now
<dimas_> how do i get gxine subtitle to work?
<SatManUK> every application failed
<SatManUK> the local console failed to input
<SatManUK> i couldn't change consoles to get to a text console to kill x and restart it
<robi1> i have downloaded the flash player from adobe, and extracted it from the tar archive. has not made a difference
<Dr_willis> SatManUK,  odd.  you dident run out of memory/swap did you?
<Myrtti> robi1: did you read my message?
<SatManUK> i don't know.. it was using the hd quite fast
<SatManUK> Dr_willis: i gave it 1 gig of memory swap
<SatManUK> and i have 512mb of on board
<SatManUK> is that enough?
<robi1> have got no clue how to install it - inwindows it's easy, but here it asks me to run file in terminal or something..... clueless
<Dr_willis> SatManUK,  be sure the swap is actually enabled. (check free command)
<Myrtti> robi1: did you read my message?
<Dr_willis> SatManUK,  i had a issue where some how swap got turned off.
<robi1> @Myrtti, not sure which message you mean
<Myrtti> robi1: check that you've got all the four checkboxes ticked on system - administration - software sources
<feklee> "apt-get install amide" doesn't work, although the source packages are available: http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amide/
<feklee> Why?
<robi1> they are checked, yes
<SatManUK> Mem:        507276     500952       6324          0       6716     167504
<SatManUK> -/+ buffers/cache:     326732     180544
<SatManUK> Swap:      1052248      32560    1019688
<SatManUK> 
<Karti> nemo_home: If you have a moment could you have a look at - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45129/
<Myrtti> robi1: if you do, you can then install adobe flash player 9 from synaptic, perhaps even add/remove
<SatManUK> looks like its enabled to me
<maxlinux> hello
<nemo_home> Karti: how did you generate that xorg.conf?
<feklee> Anyone, why can't I install amide?
<robi1> that's the thing, i've searched in both of those, cannot find it
<Dr_willis> SatManUK,  could be some progrma went crazy and grabbed it all. or other weirdness. May want to keep 'htop' running in a terminal. if it does it again - you can see what app is going crazy
<SatManUK> when the sound stopped - skype dropped - then my mouse froze.. then the screen went black
<nemo_home> Karti: it seems *way* overboard on silly stuff
<robi1> have now managed to install it manually... :-)
<komputes> Myrtti: Thanks a bunch!
<robi1> it's working
<nemo_home> Karti: also, the max resolution it lists really is 800x600
<SatManUK> and it was flashing black then mouse pointer - black then mouse pointer
<robi1> thanx so much for your help guys!!
<nemo_home> Karti: I'd recommend regenerating your xorg.conf, probably using the xorg configuration apt-get thingy
<Myrtti> komputes: np
<SatManUK> both times i seems to be when im playing with the volume in amarok during the skype call?
<_blitz_> I have a problem with ubuntu.when i boot up it shows you are in low graphics mode.this problem started after i tried to install the realtek audio pack.plz help
<Myrtti> _blitz_: TUT TUT
<Myrtti> _blitz_: I certainly hope that was an accident
<_blitz_> why do you think that is an accident?
<Pici> _blitz_: you just pinged the entire channel, do you know that?
<Myrtti> _blitz_: because it isn't nice
<Pici> !away > nemo_work (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Dr_willis> plus its useless. :)
<_blitz_> yeah accidently.i pressed the enter key before i typed the user name
<SatManUK> i installed and im running htop
<CarlFK> what is the package for flash in firefox?
<nouva> _blitz_ : ?
<MasterShrek> flash-nonfree
<CarlFK> thanks
<_blitz_> sorry guys .it was an accident
<nouva> owh.. ^^
<Myrtti> just so you know next ime
<Karti> nemo_work: I'll have a go, but I am currently 1280x1024
<Myrtti> time, even
<_blitz_> I have a problem with ubuntu.when i boot up it shows you are in low graphics mode.this problem started after i tried to install the realtek audio pack.plz help
<nemo_work> Karti: in your profile, and unsurprising if your graphics card supports
<CarlFK> MasterShrek: E: Couldn't find package flash-nonfree  ?
<MasterShrek> !flash
<nemo_work> Karti: I *would* be surprised if the display config dialog in your profile offers the option for that res now
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nemo_work> Karti: how did you generate that xorg.conf anyway?
<SatManUK> Dr_willis: according to htop 300mb of 500 used with 30mb of swap out of 1gb
<MasterShrek> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Myrtti> CarlFK: how about ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Karti> nemo_work: That was (I assume) generated by the system when I used the restricted manager to add nvidia-glx-new
<nemo_work> *sigh* ubotu is a stupid bot
<CarlFK> MasterShrek: flashplugin-nonfree.- ou were close :)
<Dr_willis> SatManUK,  just let it run.. and if it does it again. check htop and see whats going crazy i guess
<nemo_work> is it better that I leave the channel and rejoin before renicking? that doubles the channel spam
<SatManUK> but if it does it again - i can't check anything because the pc crashes??
 * nemo_work smacks ubotu
<Karti> nemo_work: Thanks for help.....need to dash off for 40 minutes...
<nemo_work> Karti: ah. probably backed up the old config then
<nemo_work> Karti: you could perhaps merge with gvim -d or something :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis thank you.  that got me enough information to find/fix it.
<_blitz_> I have a problem with ubuntu.when i boot up it shows you are in low graphics mode.this problem started after i tried to install the realtek audio pack.plz help
<SatManUK> Dr_willis: the pc literally refuses to take any user input :)
<SatManUK> apart from the power command
<nemo_work> Pici: oh. I was cussing ubotu when it was you who triggered it. not an auto-notify
<Myrtti> !repeat |  _blitz_
<ubotu> _blitz_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<leku> hey
<Myrtti> nemo_work: might have been me complaining about awaynicks, too
<leku> i just installed ubuntu and when my laptop starts up, gdm can't strt
<Pici> nemo_work: blast! you caught me.  We would like our users to either use a quiet away script, or part the channel.  We already have enough traffic in here without people's nick's changing every time they go away.
<leku> but if i kill it and do startx
<leku> I get into X windows
<nemo_work> Pici: well, I don't use away, but the _work is so people I'm helping don't panic and ping me when I don't respond immediately.
<nemo_work> Pici: but, ok, I'll just head off. don't really need to be here anymore anyway
<kev51773> Can anyone help with a touchpad problem?
<massada> anyone here run into a wireless problem using 7.10 with vmware 6.0.2; i had to roll back to vmware 6.01 to get the networking going 7.10 - is it a vmware issue as i suspect ?
<Myrtti> I must be too oldskooler to hate awaynicks
<Myrtti> s/to/because
<SatManUK> how do i delete the lock file on a kompozer session?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<e66> I have a situation. my primary partition is ext3. and I have 1 extended partition as swap. others are ntfs. It has a grub. grub boots to linux. no other option.
<e66> But i can access the grub console while booting pc. Now I want to install windows.
<e66> The problem is when installing windows, it sees that the primary partition is not readable then it can  not copy its temporary installation files there.
<e66> consequently, it cant be install in any partition. how can I install windows here?
<Pici> e66: Please ask in ##windows, as this is more of a windows related question.
<kev51773> Can anyone help with a touchpad problem? my middle 'scroll' button is going crazy
<e66> Thanks
<thruxton> Hi, new to ubuntu, I am installing the 7.10 amd64 iso onto a new HP pavillion, when it boots its says it is in low graphics mode, I guess the nvidia driver is not on the cd, is it something I can enable after the install or is there no driver for this arch?
<dury> the first boot in this box was with ubuntu in the first harddisk, so ubuntu it's installed in that HD...
<Boohbah> hi, which torrent client do you all use?
<Pici> thruxton: Try installing the nvidia driver from System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<cybersoup> ubuntu!
<captine> hi all.  sorry to bother.  can anyone confirm using skype with video successfully in ubuntu?
<thruxton> oh ok, thanks Pici
<kev51773> boohbsh: Stick with bittornado is my advice
<WinterWeaver> Boohbah -- Deluge is quite good
<Pici> captine: I believe the newest beta of skype has video support, but I do not know how well it works.  This is not in the repositories.
<dury> but I changed that HD I put it like slave, with another HD I've installed win32
<captine> thanks Pici . am reading about video not working on 64bit version (which i installed thinking it would), and am debating changing to 32 bit
<dury> and there isn't choice to choose OS... What should I do
<La_PaRCa> Hello. I was wondering if anyone here could recommend any small form factor PC that is just powerful enough to work as a firewall/vpn endpoint. Something not very powerful that either comes assembled or that I can assembl.e
<sorto> Im in the middle of upgrading a VPS (so I only have SSH access) from 7.04 to 7.10.. I've already upgraded 2 VPS's with no problem, but on this third and last one in the middle of it I've been kicked off ssh and cant connect.. what should i do? Reboot the VPS.. or wait.. or any suggestions? :)
<dury> If I boot Ubuntu CD it will be fixed?
<kev51773> Sorry to repeat myself, can anyone here help with a touchpad problem?
<captine> anyone successful with skype 2.o on gutsy?
<ricanelite_> I have
<harry_> help
<ricanelite_> it runs fine Captine
<harry_> i lost my toolbar
<harry_> is there a key combo to get it back
<deflated> Bye!
<ricanelite_> does anyone know if nvidia updated there drivers for the series 8? For Linux?
<harry_> mouse doesn't work to get toolbar back..
<bullgard4> How can I label my fat32 partition /dev/hda6 'WinLinux'? I did 'sudo mkfs.vfat -n WinLinux -F 32 /dev/hda6' without success.
<fchelp> i have a big problem ...
<fchelp> skip that ...
<fchelp> sorry :>
<self_up> anyone can help with ubuntu and ruby on rails? with a fresh install, does rails come with it, by any chance, and how would i be able to tell either way? thanks
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  there used to be some stand alone windows disk tools.. but i forget the package names.
<kev51773> Come on guys, 1231 people and no-one knows anything about touchpads?
<Dr_willis> kev51773,  never had one.
<Giftmatcher> hello all, I was wondering if someone could recommend an application that is similar to gpodder but not written
<Dr_willis> kev51773,  unless you mean on the laptop. :) then i  never have issues with them
<harry_> do you know how to bring up the toolbar with key commands? my toolbar has dissapeared and mousing over it doesnt work
<Giftmatcher> in a scripting language - im too impatient :)
<huntercaptain103> what's the problem about touchpad?
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Do you believe that a solution to my problem using Linux tools is not available?
<hebrew_student> hi is there any tutorial how to install tor
<kev51773> Yep I mean a laptop touchpad, the middle 'scroll' button causes all kinds of crazyness
<Pici> !ipod | Giftmatcher
<ubotu> Giftmatcher: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  thers a lot of tools out to do about everything to windows drives. so theres proberly a tool that can do it. ive not messed with them in ages.
<AquaFox|Laptop> When I type in lsusb I get not output.
<maxlinux> i am installed bittorrent on my desktop but i don't see it on my menu
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  fire up synaptic and search for  fat32 perhaps.  heck the old mtools may do it.
<Dr_willis> !info mtools
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Yes I see. Thank you.
<ubotu> mtools: Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.10.ds1-3 (gutsy), package size 197 kB, installed size 484 kB
<narothepharoh> where have all the demonoid torrents gone?
<Dr_willis> narothepharoh,  they got shut down.
<Pici> !ot | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<juso> if I have /blah/blah1/blah2, what would give me variables of blah,blah1,blah2 using awk, Anyone know?
<Dr_willis> I think that was last week? 2 weeks ago? they may be back by now.
<captine> ricanelite_, on 32bit, right?
<narothepharoh> Pici !ot?
<Pici> narothepharoh: see ubotu's message.
<hebrew_student> hi is there any tutorial how to install tor
<Pici> !piracy | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<harry_> does anyone know how to bring up the toolbar with key commands? my toolbar has dissapeared and mousing over it doesnt work
<AquaFox|Laptop> I need help: When I type lsusb I get no output!
<Giftmatcher> I'll give it a look thank you for the advice :)
<danny> how do i adjust my screen brightness in ubuntu?
<kev51773> !touchpad
<narothepharoh> file sharing you mean
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<harry_> does anyone know how to bring up the toolbar with key commands? my toolbar has dissapeared and mousing over it doesnt work
<narothepharoh> thats all ubuntu is is file sharing whats the difference?
<Pici> harry_: your panel?
<harry_> my desktop toolbar
<narothepharoh> a free way around windows
<harry_> the mail one
<AquaFox|Laptop> I need help: When I type lsusb I get no output!
<harry_> main
<Dr_willis> narothepharoh,  you are a little confused about Linux and the GPL then.
<jussio1> !freedom | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sandaru1> harry_: type gnome-panel in the terminal.. Alt+F2 gnome-panel
<narothepharoh> Dr- wILLIS PLEASE EXPLAIN
<bruenig> !caps | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<harry_> I,m Using KDE does anyone know how to bring up the toolbar with key commands? my toolbar has dissapeared and mousing over it doesnt work
<AquaFox|Laptop> I need help: When I type lsusb I get no output!
<sandaru1> harry_: the above answer is assuming you are talking about the gnome panel aka menu bar/time/tray icons
<narothepharoh> It was accident sorry
<Pici> harry_: if you are using KDE, please ask in #kubuntu.  Thanks.
<Dr_willis> narothepharoh,  linux is legally free..    its not about 'getting around' windows.   its a tool.
<vectorx> for the last few days my update manager has displayed 3 smbclient updates that are 404 or 403 on the server it's trying to receive them from
<harry_> sorry Pici I forget how to get there
<narothepharoh> like a wga tool
<jussio1> harry_: /join #kubuntu
<Pici> harry_: just type /j #kubuntu  (no space in front)
<narothepharoh> they are all tools to work aroung
<narothepharoh> around
<captine> Pici, where can i get some help on multiple monitors on laptop?  is there a laptop specific chan? --> sorry, this is first time i've properly install ubuntu and decided to stick with it
<jd_> Is steam runnable with wine?
<captine> so am wanting to set all up properly
<AquaFox|Laptop> I need help: When I type lsusb I get no output!
<ikonia> AquaFox|Laptop: do you have any usb devices plugged in
<Pici> captine: I really don't know enough about multiple monters to help you, sorry.
<Dr_willis> narothepharoh,  a lot of the 'tools' where around befor windows. So whatever...
<sandaru1> AquaFox|Laptop: nothing at all?
<AquaFox|Laptop> ikonia, the ones inside my laptop are plugged in (webcam etc)
<AquaFox|Laptop> sandaru1, nothing at all
<captine> pici, np.  thnx  will ask on wkend when have time.
<Pici> jd_: I've heard people being able to run it fine, but others not.  Try asking in #winehq :)
<AquaFox|Laptop> The terminal freezes.
<ikonia> AquaFox|Laptop: they are not usb
<AquaFox|Laptop> ikonia, lsusb returned them before.
<jd_> thanks pici
<ikonia> AquaFox|Laptop: really ?
<f22varer> exit
<AquaFox|Laptop> Yes.
<narothepharoh> not trying to fight just trying to make a point i do understand yours though
<f22varer> \exit
<Burlynn> AquaFox|Laptop: you sure it wasnt lspci
<narothepharoh> I believe in freedom as well
<massada> if the video card supports it it will load for nVidia with the restricted drivers - worked this way for me and worked fine :)
<massada> for dual monitors
<AquaFox|Laptop> Burlynn, and everyone else stop treating me like a n00b.. lsusb is supposed to output something.. it doesn't even exist and YES I am sure it wasn't lspci.
<sandaru1> AquaFox|Laptop : try " lsusb >& file && cat file"  <-- that's a long shot
<AquaFox|Laptop> *it doesn't even exit
<ikonia> !attitude >AquaFox|laptop
<ssper> hey everyone. just fresh install 7.10 on my desktop and am having problems getting my wireless network card connected to my network.
<AquaFox|Laptop> sandaru1, lsusb doesn't exit.
<massada> ssper are you using vmware ?
<AquaFox|Laptop> It freezes.
<ssper> when i first booted up, i had a list of the networks around me that i could connect to, so i selected mine, input the wep password, and it wouldn't connect.
<Dr_willis> which lsusb --- > /usr/sbin/lsusb       Your PATH may not include sbin
<captine> ssper, am having the same problem
<captine> on laptop
<ssper> massada: nope
<ssper> so after trying to connect the default ubuntu way, i started trying to set it up using iwconfig
<massada> okay i had the problem on my vmware install with 7.10 and had to use nat to get it to work here on the lappy it never saw the wireless network
<AquaFox|Laptop> Dr_willis, I run some lsusb so it is in my PATH and it freezes and outputs nothing.
<ssper> which also doesn't work ;). and now my network settings are all whack
<captine> ssper, did you have to use ndiswrapper?
<ssper> massada: it could see the network just fine
<ssper> captine: i'm unsure
<sandaru1> AquaFox|Laptop: did you change your kernel recently? or kernel modules?
<ssper> captine: i don't think i did
<lonran> I am running xgl and when mplayer is fullscreen, playback becomes very slow. Is there any way to solve this?
<AquaFox|Laptop> sandaru1, no..?
<AquaFox|Laptop> I changed noapic nolapic out of my grub boot.
<AquaFox|Laptop> I took it off.
<sandaru1> AquaFox|Laptop: may be usb kernel modules are not loaded that's why.. to be sure, try "modprobe usbcore" and try lsusb
<bcardarella> If I attach a digital camera to my computer where does it mount to? I've checked in /mnt and /media
<captine> ssper, what app u use to search for wireless networks.  I dont seem to have any gui?
<sidlet> capgadget, WirelessRadar is a good one
<ssper> captine: it came up in my menu bar at the top of the screen
<ssper> and now it says "no network devices have been found"
<sidlet> capgadget, er, wifiradar rather.
<AquaFox|Laptop> still doesn't work sandaru1
<ssper> when i try to open the network settings, it takes forever and doesn't really work
<ssper> so i'm confused
<sandaru1> bcardarella : /dev/videoX
<captine> ssper, join the club.. ;)
<albech> anyone else experience gnome freeze when scrolling vertical in firefox?
<captine> am still struggling as every time i try wireless, my wired con seems to die or something, then must reconnect and search for help etc
<captine> lol
<sidlet> albech, you using gutsy?
<albech> 7.10?
<sidlet> albech, yeah, 7.10 = gutsy
<albech> sidlet: yes
<AquaFox|Laptop> I need help: When I run lsusb it freezes and no output. Any ideas?
<sidlet> albech, thats a common problem. last i heard firefox  in gutsy was acting strange all around
<g-e> hey, is there a command, that shows the name of the mainboard inside a computer?
<Pici> g-e: it might show in `sudo lshw`
<no0tic> hi, I can't listen to realmedia streams with amarok, I installed w32codecs and checked .xine/config for realmedia codecs path and it is ok. Amarok continues to tell me that it can't load cook.so
<bcardarella> sandaru1: thanks
<albech> sidlet: ok, so i should just throw my computer out the window and look TV instead? ;)
<sidlet> albech, thats one option ;)
<sandaru1> AquaFox|Laptop: may be you can try with a different kernel.. there was some kernel modules in gusty upgrades.. about two days ago.. those modules may be causing some problems
<sandaru1> AquaFox|Laptop: i hope you still have some commented out old kernels in your grub list!
<sidlet> I'm so happy i use feisty. Gutsy seems to have more issues than I care to work with :P
<albech> sidlet: guess i can go back to gentoo, but i really liked ubuntu :(
<AquaFox|Laptop> What is latest kernel in repos sandaru1 ?
<sidlet> albech, I'm using feisty with no problems. Why reinstall your distro because one or two apps are being buggy?
<sandaru1> AquaFox|Laptop : 2.6.22-14
<ssper> yay! internet works
<ssper> for anyone who was wondering... i just restarted the computer ;)
<Tarkus> are gtk themes (gtkrc) similar to css in how the code works?
<albech> sidlet: im comming from a gentoo install.. but wanted to try out ubuntu and was very suprised to see how well it worked
<sandaru1> AquaFox|Laptop : you may try with a bit older one.. 2.6.20-16 would be fine
<sidlet> albech, gentoo = compile farm :P
<perritito> hola
<albech> sidlet: exactly
<massada> gutsy does not see  my wireless at all here from a live boot CD using Intel 3945ABG wireless card
<sidlet> albech, ubuntu is much more sane in my opinion
<albech> sidlet: im running gentoo on all my servers, but ubuntu just seems a lot more sensible on a workstation
<albech> sidlet: guess i should try 7.04
<sidlet> albech, sounds like a plan to me. Until the firefox bug in gutsy is fixed, why not try another browser?
<sidlet> albech, or you can downgrade to feisty. Its what i'm using and its rock solid.
<Pici> !downgrade | sidlet albech
<ubotu> sidlet albech: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sidlet> i still dont see the need to re-install if all your having is one isue tho.
<zeroflag> what is trackerd? because it's going haywire on my system and my hdd...
<Dark> Hey :D
<alexou> hello what is the command to see what is my screen Hz ?
<massada> 7.04 is better - seems to see more hardware on install
<albech> sidlet: its causing the system to lock up fairly often though and i cant live with that
<smartass> alexou: perhaps use grandr
<sidlet> albech, try opera until its fixed? :P
<albech> sidlet: there is nothing but a hard reboot
<Dark> Can someone tell me 5 reasons to get Ubuntu?
<AquaFox|Laptop> What are the backport modules??
<albech> sidlet: yes i might do that
<sidlet> :) K
<Pici> !backport | AquaFox|Laptop
<ubotu> AquaFox|Laptop: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<albech> sidlet: thanks for the input
<perritito> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dark> Can someone tell me 5 reasons to get Ubuntu?
<sidlet> albech, np. Glad I could be some help to ya
<albech> Dark: easy, easy, easy, easy and reliable
<Dark> I still don't feel sure about changing to Linux.
<sandaru1> !es | perritito
<ubotu> perritito: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<albech> Dark: ohh forgot free
<sidlet> Dark, are you afraid of a console window?
<alexou_> hello what is the command to see what is my screen Hz ?
<perritito> hola sanda
<Dark> I still don't feel sure about changing..
<sidlet> Dark, or rather, are you afriad of looking at something that looks like DOS? (assuming your coming from windows)
<albech> sidlet, Dark: the fun about Ubuntu is that you dont even need the console much
<Myrtti> !es | perritito
<Dr_willis> Dark,  "Viruses,Spyware,Spamware,trivial-crapware," :)
<ubotu> perritito: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<kinroad> dark: ubuntu is 1: secure 2: fast 3: doesn't BSOD 4: doesnt need re-installing every year like windows 5: almost easiest linux distro to use
<sidlet> You know, with the introduction of the LIVECD your right
<sidlet> i still choose to do much of my sysadmin in the console, but hey, thats a personal opinion. If i break stuff i *could* use the LIVE CD
<Dark> Does the free CD ships to Mexico?
<Dark> :P
<albech> Dark: you dont have to restart every time you change something like your wallpaper ;)
<massada> Dark, synaptics makes installing new progs a snap - great gui - fast install on 7.04 - works with vmware - kind of the best of 2 worlds for those learning the terminal - you can see how it works with your hardware from the live install
<Stonekeeper> Does anyone have any experience adding a second VGA card to an existing gutsy install?
<kinroad> in linux you have to restart only when you update your kernel or drivers
<albech> kinroad: and that can be worked around too
<Dark> Okay then, i'll search a bit more and decide.
<Dark> Thank you lots :D
<sandaru1> alexou_ : xrandr --verbose
<Pici> !dualhead | Stonekeeper
<ubotu> Stonekeeper: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Stonekeeper> thanks! :D
<kinroad> albech: yes with drivers it can be but how do you update kernel  without reboot
<albech> kinroad: i havent tried it, but there is some tool that let you reload kernels without rebooting.. someone here might know about it
<alexou_> sandaru1, i have a list, which is mine ?
<ZePe> Hi, I have a problem with my Ubuntu 7.04 , I cant conect to my network with Wireless connection, I have WPA and in my ubuntu only apears WEP what can I do ?
<dury> hi there channel .... :)
<sandaru1> alexou_ : select the one with your resolution.. then, you'll see the horizontal refresh rate and the vertical refresh rate
<tyronepolleri> hello everyone I have a problem I installed already the w32codecs and some others that I don't remember and still I can not play *.wmv files
<Stonekeeper> Pici: does gutsy support xinerama well? I don't really wanna be editing xorg.conf etc.
<Pici> Stonekeeper: I really don't know, sorry.
<sidlet> tyronepolleri, try using vlc player
<Stonekeeper> np
<sidlet> tyronepolleri, it supports everything under the sun
<tyronepolleri> sidlet: can i use vlc player for online videos?
<albech> kinroad: check kexec
<Stonekeeper> I wish i had a DVI->VGA connector, that'd make it easy
<sidlet> tyronepolleri, it supports streaming as well as a firefox plugin
<tyronepolleri> sidlet: I am going to try it
<dury> ubuntu installed oin the second hd but doesn't come up grub.. what should I do?
<sorto> when I ssh to my ubuntu server the command prompt starts with username@none (what do I have to change so it doesnt say 'none')?
<loxley_> dury: what controller does it boot from? check bios
<sandaru1> !fixgrub | dury
<ubotu> dury: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<albech> !kexec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kexec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alexou_> sandaru1, i search my actual clock Hz, here a see a list of possibility, whith that i can see my actual clock hz ?
<Patchak> hey all, is there any good alternative to gftp, every time I use it it ust crashes....
<Patchak> I would like something with a GUI andthat does ssh as well
<sandaru1> alexou_: cpu? then cat /proc/cpuinfo
<stefg> !ftp | Patchak
<ubotu> Patchak: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<sandaru1> Patchak: filezilla
<keiserr> hi
<tyronepolleri> sidlet: how can i select the aplication i want to use with firefox?
<Scunizi> If I change my /home referance in fstab to a different partition and don't rename the current default /home to a different name (ie oldhome), will there be any conflicts between the two directories?
<alexou_> sandaru1, thanks for your help, i think it's good :)
<Patchak> sandaru1, does filezilla tranfer in ssh ??
<sidlet> tyronepolleri, i removed the mplayer and totem firefox plugins. it defaulted to vlc
<sandaru1> Patchak: yes
<Patchak> oh great
<Patchak> thanks
<keiserr> I have an installed Feisty Fawn box (used the alternate CD), now i got a Gutsy Gibbon CD, can i upgrade that?
<alexou_> Patchak, you can use gftp
<astro76> Scunizi, not really, but when the new home is mounted to /home, any files that are there will be unaccessible... really the old /home should be emptied
<keiserr> i mean, is there an easy way to upgrade feisty to gibbon?
<Patchak> alexou_, I did, but I try to tranfer my site and each time the program just crashed
<Pici> !upgrade | keiserr
<ubotu> keiserr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tyronepolleri> sidlet: vlc is not working either
<alexou_> Patchak, filezilla can, select SFTP
<sidlet> tyronepolleri, what error message is it giving you?
<sandaru1> keiserr : do you have the gusty alternative CD?
<sandaru1> keiserr : or live CD?
<sorto> if I change /etc/hostname do I have to reboot for it to take effect?
<Patchak> alexou_, alright... any idea why gftp would crash like that on each attemp,... no errors at all, wrong install or something?
<keiserr> sandaru1: no, i have the gusty ordinary desktop CD
<alexou_> Patchak, there is inought free space on the server ?
<keiserr> sandaru1: Yes the live CD
<ailean> When watching vids with Totem, it doesn't override the screensaver/power saving settings.  Has anyone else got this problem / know how to solve it?
<Patchak> yes I'm actually importing the files on my comp
<stefg> sorto: make sure to change /etc/hosts accordingly. and yes, you have zo reboot
<astro76> ailean, it should if totem is full screen
<sandaru1> keiserr: then you can't use that to upgrade to gusty.. you'll have to use dist-upgrade.. if you want to upgrade from the Cd, you'll have to download the alternative CD
<Patchak> alexou_, the program just closes
<Scunizi> astro76, it was kind of a post-facto question. The original /home was the default install, the new /home was my Dapper's orig. /home.  But I noticed that one of my directories has disappeared, Photos (emptied) & Pics (removed/disappeared).
<vcool> hi all
<ailean> astro76, it is in fs, but still no joy
<sandaru1> vcool: hi
<vcool> im using Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        520  @ 1.60GHz
<vcool> which ubuntu version should i use ?
<Cpudan80> vcool: and...?
<vcool> 64 bit ? 32 bit ?
<Cpudan80> vcool: 32
<blkorpheus> how do I reset gnome-appearances-properties?
<keiserr> damned, y don't they ship Alternate CDs also
<vcool> why ?
<astro76> vcool, because that is a 32bit processor
<Cpudan80> vcool: Because your processor doesn't support 64
<Patchak> alexou_ I think it's still pretty weird that the program just crashes on my install...
<vcool> ouuh .. but i can run vista ultimate edition ??
<Patchak> any way to make a diagnostic of my drive??
<Cpudan80> vcool: Vista ultimate is 32 bit, don't be an idiot
<tyronepolleri> sidlet:VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus
<tyronepolleri> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<tyronepolleri>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (XVideo)
<tyronepolleri>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<tyronepolleri>   Serial number of failed request:  85
<tyronepolleri>   Current serial number in output stream:  86
<blkorpheus> oh yeah, please?
<alexou_> Patchak, did you try with sftp on filezilla ?
<Myrtti> !paste | tyronepolleri
<ubotu> tyronepolleri: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tyronepolleri> sidlet: that the error
<Patchak> alexou_, installing now
<Myrtti> thank you
<vcool> ok then thx
<Cpudan80> np
<sidlet> tyronepolleri, Err. Okay. Never seen that error before. Sounds like it ran out of RAM for the request? I could be wrong tho
<ailean> guys, can someone please help?  The screen keeps switching off while watching movies with totem - it's not overriding the power saving / screen saver settings
<stefg> keiserr: don't be too optimistic. upgrades have a certain chance to break your box, and you might run into some of gutsy's regression problems. so make a backup, and reinstall gutsy from scratch. in case you don't like it you can revert to feisty then
<sandaru1> Patchak: the best way to check why program crashes is to run the program within the terminal.. go to terminal and type "gftp".. then if you are lucky you'll see some error messages
<tyronepolleri> sidlet: i have two GB of ram
<AquaFox|Laptop> what is the gpg key for gutsy backports?
<AquaFox|Laptop> I don't have it!
<alexou_> Patchak, to be sure and to have an error message you can use your console with the command "scp"
<dury> I'm in desktop/live cd. I've opened the terminal... how to became as root?
<astro76> !sudo | dury
<ubotu> dury: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sidlet> How odd
<snkmad> how do i restart the audio module? sometimes wine breaks it and i have to reboot ubuntu
<kinroad> dury: sudo su
<sidlet> you using feisty or gutsy?
<Myrtti> dury: sudo -i
<sandaru1> tyronepolleri: are you running compiz?
<Myrtti> kinroad: tut-tut
<vcool> so if im using core 2 duo , can i use 64 bit version ?
<tyronepolleri> sandarul: yes
<sanguisdex> is there a way to listent to overdrive meda (.odm) files in linux?
<Cpudan80> vcool: yep
<tyronepolleri> sidlet: gutsy
<sandaru1> tyronepolleri: then try "metacity --replace" to disable compiz.. then play the video
<drayveal> does anyone know any tweaks for an 8800 GTS in gutsy
<drayveal> ?
<Pici> vcool: you could, but it will make using some proprietary apps, such as flash, java and sometimes wine a bit of a hassle
<mosibfu> drayveal depends what kind of tweaks..
<imbecile> #gimp
<sandaru1> tyronepolleri: or go to VLC settings to set the rendering type to x11.. then it'll work with compiz
<keiserr> sandaru1: i used the update-manager -c and it detected gutsy is available, do you think it is safe to upgrade?
<AquaFox|Laptop> what is the gpg key for gutsy backports?
<AquaFox|Laptop> I don't have it!
<imbecile> oops
 * sidlet hugs his AMD X2
<keiserr> sandaru1: note thati am runnign alternate
<mosibfu> drayveal: i have my 8500GT's tweaked to the max, want my xorg.conf?
<tyronepolleri> sandarul: it works with compiz off why?
<sandaru1> keiserr: it should work
<knoppix> hi all
<Patchak> alexou_ you,re sure I can use sftp with filezilla?? I can,t connect to the server at this point, where do I change it??
<alexou_> Patchak, $scp -r folder user@host:
<drayveal> Mosibfu: Will that xorg.conf work with mine??
<fxr_> i cant for the life of me find any help getting my btc9116urf wireless keyboard to recognise keystrokes properly , can anyone help or point me in the right direction, pls and thankyou.. m on feisty
<sandaru1> tyronepolleri: look at my last message for you.. VLC settings
<Patchak> alexou_, what's that?
<mosibfu> drayveal the xorg.conf itself wont, i run SLI, but you can copy the tweaks to your device section ;)
<vcool> someone send me an email that gutsy is killing your hdd , is that true ? im using it as my only OS now ...
<Cpudan80> !harddrive
<keiserr> lol
<alexou_> Patchak, you shoul do it whit that command in a shell
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<sidlet> sandaru1, Resident guru :P thnx for wrapping that vlc issue up for me. i was on google already searching :P
<drayveal> Mosibfu will you walk me through it? I'm brand spankin new to ubuntu
<ptn107> AquaFox|Laptop: gutsy backports gpg    http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/Release.gpg
<alexou_> Patchak, you want to copy a folder or a file in the server ?
<sandaru1> sidlet: you are welcome :)
<tyronepolleri> sandarul: where do i change that? i can not find it
<Patchak> alexou_, well I just want to grab a folder and to download it on my comp
<Patchak> I just like the GUI like on winscp but I don,t get why gftp crashes every time
<ehird`> can anyone hear me?
<mosibfu> drayveal: tweaking is kind of hard, but xorg.conf is a text file (sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) then you can just copy the tweaks, not that hard
<keiserr> Amsn also crashes :p, gui are evil
<genii> ehird`: yes you are alive
<Cpudan80> That's actually a good question vcool
<mosibfu> drayveal: http://pastebin.ca/777825
<drayveal> aight
<sandaru1> tyronepolleri : preferences -> Video -> Output Modules (Select the advance options at bottom).. then select X11 output module as the output module
<ehird`> genii: good, good
<ehird`> genii: my internet died
<alexou_> Patchak, so use the command whith your server information : scp -r user@severName:/pathOftheFolder .
<mosibfu> drayveal: look for Section "Device" and copy all options ;)
<Cpudan80> If you're running Gutsy on a laptop, should you fix that HDD problem?
<genii> No, K-lined
<drayveal> will do
<tyronepolleri> sandarul: thank you
<keiserr> thanks
<keiserr> cya
<Patchak> alexou_, hummm I'll try that
<mosibfu> drayveal: something like this: Option    "AddARGBVisuals"  "True".... so everything with Option in front from the device section will do
<Rageon> how do i connect to a shared folder on a XP machine on my network?
<ailean> guys, can someone please help?  The screen keeps switching off while watching movies with totem - it's not overriding the power saving / screen saver settings
<cubedsi> is it possible to run dualhead and SLI, every xorg configuration i do doesn't allow it :(
<Patchak> it's just frustrating to see that gftp crashes, I think there might be a problem on my end
<Rageon> how do i connect to a shared folder on a XP machine on my network?
<mosibfu> cubedsi: i have only SLI running, not dual head, so i dont know
<vcool> im not sure gutsy killin my hdd, i hear no sound from my hdd, but just a little bit ...
<Cpudan80> Rageon: Places --> Network --> Goto (I think?) type smb://server/share
<alexou_> Patchak, with filezilla 3.0.0-beta2 i can do sftp
<sandaru1> Patchak: did you try running it from terminal and checked for any error messages?
<vcool> and how to find out if gutsy killin my hdd
<cubedsi> mosibfu: did you just add the SLI auto code or was there more too it, bc my output says interlacing is on when i do that so i think SLI runs with just that code
<Patchak> sandaru1, no, just with the visual thing... I'm a new user just passed from win...
<Patchak> so command line and alll... ;)
<vcool> i luv my laptop more my GF heuheue ...
<bslote> General linux question.. Is there a way to get find to ignore binary files?
<vcool> more than ...
<sidlet> vcool, Dangerous :P
<Rageon> its asking me to login... what do i do CpuDan80
<vcool> dangerous ?
<Cpudan80> Rageon: Type the login info, username is SERVERNAME\user
<mosibfu> cubedsi: i first checked both my cards ran the nvidia driver, then i added         Option    "SLI" "SFR" to my Screen section, AFR seems to dislike compiz
<sandaru1> Patchak: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal.. then, type "gtfp".. then, paste the output to pastebin (if there is any output)
<cubedsi> mosibfu: what does SFR do?
<sandaru1> !pastbin | Patchak
<Rageon> what do u mean servername/user dude?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sandaru1> pastebin | Patchak
<sandaru1> !pastebin | Patchak
<ubotu> Patchak: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LazyPower> 3rd times a char sandaru1
<LazyPower> :)
<Stonekeeper> hi. I have 2 soundcards. Each time i boot, it's random which one is the default card. How can i fix this?
<genii> ailean: Maybe try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-442150.html
<mosibfu> cubedsi: SFR is split frame rendering, AFR is alternate frame rendering, SFR makes every card render half the frame, AFR makes every card run 1 frame at a time, swithcing cards every frame
<sandaru1> LazyPower: :P
<drayveal> Mosibfu: I have all the options up on that pastebin ... copied, but there are 2 devices... Do I want to use the 8500 device?
<LazyPower> hah speaking of typos
<snkmad> how do i restart the audio module? sometimes wine breaks it and i have to reboot ubuntu to make it work again....
<cubedsi> mosibfu: oh sounds interesting i will try it right now
<mosibfu> drayveal: just use the Option stuff, the device sections itself is because i run SLI (2 cards)
<Patchak> sandaru1, hummm no error
<mosibfu> cubedsi: check http://pastebin.ca/777825 for my SLI xorg.conf
<atlfalcons866> i installed pclinux os but i cant boot to it only grub appears with ubuntu
<narothepharoh> what are some cool games for kubuntu?
<cubedsi> thanks i will check it out
<sandaru1> Patchak: it just crashes.. nothing in the terminal?
<genii> tuxracer
<genii> Also all the quake stuff o course :)
<Patchak> hummm when I use the GUI it just crashes but I never use it with the terminal oen
<Patchak> open
<drayveal> alrighty I have that stuff posted in there
<Patchak> sandaru1, Is that what I need to do?? Try and use it while the terminal window is opened???
<Patchak> I just type gftp and then use the gui??
<sandaru1> narothepharoh : http://linuxgames07.blogspot.com/2007/11/top-ubuntu-linux-games.html
<drayveal> Now I have a question for you mosibfu...  are you running gutsy AMD64 by chance?
<Patchak> I'll just go with the comand line I guess...
<mosibfu> drayveal: i run 32bit gutsy, on an amd 64 bit, dual core cpu
<sandaru1> Patchak: you have to type "gftp" in the command line.. then you'll see the gui.. play around it.. when it crashes, if you are lucky.. you'll see some error messages
<mosibfu> drayveal: i like 32bit better to start with, less tweaking needed
<drayveal> ah ok.... I can't get my splash screen to work at all
<sandaru1> Patchak: error messages in the terminal window
<atlfalcons866> i reinstalled ubuntu but it didnt detect pclinuxos
<lwizardl> what would be a linux replacement for nero?
<Patchak> sandaru1, : ok I typed gftp and nothing happened
<lwizardl> besides k3b
<Pici> !burning | lwizardl
<ubotu> lwizardl: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<blkorpheus> Any idea as to why compiz from gnome-appearances-properties from menu, claims desktop effects can not be enabled, when there can be enabled, via CLI with either "compiz --replace"' or "gnome-appearances-properties"?
<micky82> list
<mosibfu> lwizardl: nero has a linux versions nowadays
<sandaru1> Patchak: gtfp is running?
<Patchak> sandaru1, ok I'll try that and tell ya if I get any errors
<Patchak> sandaru1, yeah now it is
<lwizardl> mosibfu, i wonder if my legal serial code will work
<toresn> by using the terminal, how can i find out what version i'm running of a specific software?
<genii> lwizardl: If you like nero why don't you just get the linux nero version?
<drayveal> mosibfu: my system turns on, I see the GRUB starting, then I see "Kernal Alive", then the screen blacks out for about 30 seconds, video completely stops going to my monitor, then it will suddenly appear at the login screen
<lwizardl> genii, didn't know they had one
<drayveal> do you know how to get the splash screen to come up?'
<mosibfu> lwizardl: i wouldnt know, but you could always mail nero that u use windows instead of windows, and if u can change the serial for linux one
<mosibfu> drayveal: seems like some slight bug with the loading screen, never had that tho
<sandaru1> drayveal: did you change any kernel parameters in grub? something like vga=792
<toresn> by using the terminal, how can i find out what version i'm running of a specific software?
<genii> lwizardl: http://www.nero.com/eng/linux3.html
<lwizardl> already downloading it thanks
<drayveal> sandaru1: negative... Last time I screwed with the GRUB it hit my OS in the face with a sledge hammer
<drayveal> both of them that is
<Niculittu> hello, i have a problem: no sound in my acer aspire 9302...can someone help me?
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<toresn> nevermind
<lwizardl> genii, I'm tired of K3B always reading one blank disc and then me forcing it closed with xkill
<Niculittu> thank you, now i try...
<sandaru1> drayveal: you may try removing "splash" from the kernel parameters.. then, if you are supposed to see the text.. then, you'll surely it's something to do with framebuffer/vesa drivers
<sandaru1> drayveal: not vesa.. vesafb
<snkmad> how do i restart the audio module? sometimes wine breaks it and i have to reboot ubuntu to make it work again....
<totherdave> lol was about to ask a question but dinner's ready brb :)
<drayveal> where do I remove that from? Where is the kernel parameters located? within GRUB?
<SpeCon> hey all, WHEN in the MAN page how can i exit there?
<SpeCon> ctrl +X doesn't work
<Pici> SpeCon: press q
<SpeCon> ok pici
<drayveal> btw... it does the same thing with the Live CD
<sandaru1> drayveal: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<karagal> Witam
<sandaru1> drayveal: then your vga doesn't support framebuffer.. frankly that's quite strange
<SpeCon> i install python-msn package but when i do FIND python-msn it gives me no results WHY
<lwizardl> how do i set the auto numlock on
 * ArthurArchnix is on his lunch break and thought he'd drop by.
<LazyPower> Allo arthur
<drayveal> wait a second
<sandaru1> SpeCon: python-msn is library rather than an application, isn't it?
<Pici> SpeCon: you do know that python-msn isnt a program, right?
<SpeCon> sandaru1, yes
<drayveal> the Kernel line is like so
<SpeCon> dunno
<SpeCon> i didn't know that
<SpeCon> i tought it was a program
<ArthurArchnix> what's the off-topic channel again?
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: #ubuntu-offtopic
<drayveal> kernel     /vmlinux root=/dev/hda2 ro
<Pici> SpeCon: python-msn is a Python client library for the MSN protocol.
<ArthurArchnix> Pici: Thanks.
<drayveal> shouldn't it include splash at the end of that line?
<sandaru1> drayveal: it should by default
<SpeCon> Pici, so why would people install that ?
<SpeCon> a library what is that exactly
<drayveal> well it doesn't by default with me...
<dury> I'm in desktop/live cd. I've opened the terminal... I typed as root find /boot/grub/stage1    I got    (hd1,2)   what 's that?
<drayveal> if I add that, will it allow the splash screen to show?
<SpeCon> when i see Python client msn blabla people would think its a program
<Pici> SpeCon: If either a python program that they were using required it (i.e. to connect to msn) or if they were programming something in python to connect to msn.
<sandaru1> SpeCon: the applications use functions specified on those
<SpeCon> oh pici okay
<SpeCon> k sandaru1
<SpeCon> the thing is i want MSN messenger but more grapical
<sandaru1> drayveal: trail and error :)
<toresn> what program could i use to make fetchmail run at set time intervals?
<SpeCon> aMSN just sucks from vieuw
<SpeCon> view
<cox> does anyone know the command to show smb shares on a network?
<sandaru1> SpeCon: emesene
<SpeCon> sandaru1,  okay lemme see
<drayveal> sandaru1 ok, looks like I try... and just to make sure before I do this....
<sandaru1> cox: smbclient -L ip
<drayveal> should I edit it under the Start Default Options?
<cox> sandaru1: i'm sure there is a way to show all shares
<drayveal> wait... that last one I posted was an exampe
<SpeCon> sandaru1, for example. If i do not use apt-get install because it doesn't find the package. And i want to install it manualy. For example i download it from the web. Is it possible then to install this program (package) from the ubuntu desktop and not with terminal
<genii> toresn: cron
<SpeCon> if yes explain me how and tell me wich format .gz .tar blabla i need to download
<SpeCon> explain me wich is a package so i know that
<drayveal> Where in menu.lst do I look for the kernel to change it to splash or off of quiet splash (which some are set to)
<sandaru1> SpeCon: if there is a deb file.. then you double click that and install.. if there is a tar/gz/zip file.. most likely you'll have to compile it
<SpeCon> sandaru1,  okay very good
<SpeCon> so i open a DEB file
<SpeCon> and it will install automaticly ?
<SpeCon> or i need to click on an INSTALL icon?
<toresn> genii: crontab?
<sandaru1> SpeCon: you'll see when you open it
<SpeCon> okay sandaru1  :)
<genii> toresn: Yes, just make an entry that runs the fetchmail command
<SpeCon> does ubuntu use GNOME as default because i didn' tsee  kde in the install thing
<SpeCon> when i was installing ubuntu
<toresn> genii: ok, ty
<abhi> how to play the dvd with menu?
<genii> toresn: np
<sandaru1> SpeCon: but if you are going to keep using ubuntu.. get your hand dirty in the terminal :)
<SpeCon> sandaru1,  okay
<SpeCon> sandaru1,  the problem is mostly it is a tar.gz file
<SpeCon> i know how to install this
<SpeCon> tar zxvf file
<SpeCon> then make and make install
<SpeCon> but then, what do i have to do when a program is installed
<SpeCon> and its not in the menu folder
<sandaru1> SpeCon: you missed the "./configure"
<SpeCon> of my desktop
<SpeCon> yeah configure to sorry
<SpeCon> :)
<SpeCon> how do you use this thenµ
<abhi> how to play the dvd with menu?
<SpeCon> for example i install emesene for my girl. But she wants an incon on the desktop
<drayveal> sandaru1: my Start Default Opens are set as so... ##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro
<drayveal> ##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro
<drayveal> # kopt=root=UUID=6cc5a988-8f5c-4c30-a814-b02e555905d0 ro
<SpeCon> when i install this manualy its not possible for her to understand
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Niculittu> have someone driver for this video card **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware ****
<Niculittu> scheda 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], dispositivo 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<Niculittu>   Sottoperiferiche: 1/1
<Niculittu>   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0
<sandaru1> SpeCon: type "whereis programname" then get the path.. right click menu -> edit menu.. then, add launcher.. enter the path
<Kibble> can I (easily) turn a ubuntu installation into a webserver?
<Kibble> if so, where should i start?
<Pici> !apache > Kibble (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<SpeCon> sandaru1,  okay lemme test this for this emesene
<SpeCon> i download it configure etc
<SpeCon> and we do it step by step :)
<sandaru1> drayveal those lines seems to be commented.. paste your menu.lst in pastebin
<drayveal> ok
<Niculittu> qualcuno che parla italiano...tento per fare prima...???
<Kibble> thanks pici
<sandaru1> SpeCon: for emesene, as far as i remember... you'll just have to call the "./setup" script.. it'll create a shortcut in desktop
<debian> Does kubuntu work well (and easy) with wpa? (tkip and eap)
<abhi> how to play the dvd with menu?
<SpeCon> yesh
<SpeCon> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/emesene/emesene-030707.tar.gz?modtime=1183482787&big_mirror=0
<SpeCon> i just saw that sandaru1  :)
<SpeCon> lol it does the shortcut :)
<aladinsane> hey, i just formated one of myntfs drives to ext3 with Gparted, but now when I'm done with that I do not have permissions to change stuff on it, how can I give my user full permissions?
<drayveal> sandaru1: http://pastebin.ca/784540     there you go... brb bio-break
<ro3> I just "upgraded" to Gutsy, all fonts are blurry (also happened at last upgrade), how do I "fix" it?
<sandaru1> drayveal: line 132
<sandaru1> drayveal: try removing splash from that line
<Kibble> Pici - what if i don't have the server installation installed?
<Niculittu> my sound card ( ALC883 Analog - NVIDIA) don't work, some can someone helpme?
<SpeCon> sandaru1,  it doesn't work
<SpeCon> i have some errors
<SpeCon> is this because i try it under root ?
<Pici> !enter | SpeCon
<sandaru1> aladinsane: did you add that to fstab?
<SpeCon> Pici,  :)
<ubotu> SpeCon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SpeCon> ?
<sandaru1> SpeCon: what are the errors?
<SpeCon> oki ubotu  sorry
<aladinsane> sandaru1: nope, never heard about it, what do i do?
<sandaru1> !bot | SpeCon
<ubotu> SpeCon: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> Kibble: You can install the 'LAMP' packages in Ubuntu Desktop as well.
<toresn> genii: sorry to be bothering you with this, but will 'fetchmail -d 600' do the same job?
<ro3> I just "upgraded" to Gutsy, all fonts are blurry (also happened at last upgrade), how do I "fix" it?
<SpeCon> sandaru1,  check privmsg
<SpeCon> i cannot past in here
<SpeCon> do you see the errors
<ceil420> what's the command to see how much space i have total/remaining on my hard drive? (CLI, not GUI)
<sandaru1> !pastebin | SpeCon
<ubotu> SpeCon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ro3> Echelon: df
<ro3> whoops
<Pici> ceil420: df -h
<Kibble> Pici: I already have them installed, but do not know how to "connect" this package installation to the net, so that I can connect to it remotely
<ceil420> cheers
<sandaru1> aladinsane: that means you just mounted.. there are some mount options.. gmask, umask.. check those
<ro3> I just "upgraded" to Gutsy, all fonts are blurry (also happened at last upgrade), how do I "fix" it?
<ceil420> for some reason i thought 'dw', but that ain't a command :x
<totherdave> is this the place to ask about opengl settings for openarena in ubuntu gutsy?
<sandaru1> aladinsane: fstab is used to mount file system at boot time.. check /etc/fstab
<Kibble> Pici: I installed Xampp
<Pici> Kibble: If you are running a webserver, you need to just make sure that port 80 ins forwarded from your router to you 'server'
<sandaru1> SpeCon: paste the errors in pastebin and paste the url here.. i haven't got any private messages
<drayveal> sandaru1: remove quiet splash from 132 or JUST splash?
<SpeCon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45139/
<SpeCon> sandaru1,  thats the url
<ro3> HELP!
<ro3> I just "upgraded" to Gutsy, all fonts are blurry (also happened at last upgrade), how do I "fix" it?
<sandaru1> drayveal: try removing both
<Kibble> Pici could you join #kibble to give me some pointers?
<drayveal> sandaru1: and that will give me an actual splash screen? Theoretically
<Tarkus> anyone know whats the fastest, best way for me to refresh my gtk theme after i make changes to the gtkrc file??
<SpeCon> sandaru1,  got the url ?
<sandaru1> SpeCon: run that as a normal user
<SpeCon> i did
<SpeCon> doesn't work either
<SpeCon> [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/bin/emesene'. Probably you must be root to execute this operation.
<sandaru1> drayveal: no that will remove your splash screen..and show you some text... then you'll be able to make sure it's something wrong with your framebuffer drivers..at least that's better than the blank screen :)
<ceil420> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sandaru1> SpeCon: check your desktop
<SpeCon> sandaru1,  its not on my desktop the icon
<SpeCon> oh
<SpeCon> i have it
<Radarek> anyone use xchat like me?
<SpeCon> LOL it works omg ?
<SpeCon> i don't understand shit about it anymore hehe
<SpeCon> linux is weird!
<Pici> !language | SpeCon
<ubotu> SpeCon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<drayveal> sandaru1: very true...  so gedit /etc/x11/menu.lst remove quiet splash from line 132 and save.. it won't let me save
<sandaru1> drayveal: try sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<drayveal> LOL! Thats what I meant... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<drayveal> lemme try with sudo
<Exry> Hi! Who can help me with a wierd (for me) problem? Some processes dies suddenly (Eg Firefox, and I may not start it again...) And i can't uppgrade the system. The updater just dissapears or teh uppdationg screen went no text and hangs there for ever... :X Can't see theat something happens...
<palbuddy> sorry newbie question again.....any websites that can tell me how to format an external hard drive to ntfs in linux?
<drayveal> sandaru1: thanx... Hopefully I will brb and we can further troubleshoot my splash screen
<usr13> Exry: You might want to do a memory test.
<Exry> usr13:  Ok... how, I haven't doen that in Linux...
<aladinsane> sandaru1, yes in my fstab only the drive with xubuntu on it shows up.
<aladinsane> isn't there a easy way of just changing the permissions to my other hdd?
<aladinsane> do i have to add it in fstab?
<ceil420> what's the gnome version of nano? simple shell text editor that's not vim
<usr13> Exry: You can update the system from command line:  sudo apt-get update
<AceMan> palbuddy: mkfs.ntfs /dev/xxx
<palbuddy> in terminal aceman?
<Exry> usr13:  Ok, I'll test that. But how can I close the little window with the chugging update? (Thats have hung?) I don't know what process that is ^
<Pici> !away > m1ke_outTOlunch (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<AceMan> palbuddy: yes. need sudo too
<palbuddy> thank you, I'll try it right now
<ro3> TAKE A LOOK AT THIS, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3801087
<SpeCon> emesene is realy great
<SpeCon> grapical :)
<SpeCon> tnx guy''''''ssssss :)
<AceMan> palbuddy: add -f switch for quick format (i think!)
<sandaru1> aladinsane: if you are just mounting the drive.. then try mount options, umask and gid
<ArthurArchnix> ceil420: Ubuntu comes with nano installed. It uses gedit as a text editor.
<palbuddy> sorry....newbie so 'sudo mkfs.ntfs/dev/whatever -f'?
<ceil420> ArthurArchnix, cheers
<AceMan> palbuddy: sudo mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/whatever
<AQUAg33k> how do you open gparted?
<palbuddy> thanks!
<AceMan> np
<aladinsane> sandaru1: im not sure what u meant with "just mounting", this is a drive that sits in my computer and will stay there till the end of times, and i just want to be able to write to it
<usr13> Exry: I don't konw about "chugging update" but you could just restart the Xserver:  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<AQUAg33k> I know this is a dumb question
<sandaru1> aladinsane: can you read the files in that drive somewhere?
<ArthurArchnix> AQUAg33k: Assuming its installed, you should be able to find it in your menu.
<sandaru1> aladinsane: /media/something?
<AQUAg33k> Is it under system?
<vja2> Can anyone help with a network card issue?
<sandaru1> !ask | vjay2
<ubotu> vjay2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aladinsane> sandaru1: theres no files on t, i just formated/partitioned it with gparted to ext3 from ntfs
<marcello> #slip
<h4x0r7h1s> umit
<AQUAg33k> Im using gnome dosent gnome automaticaly have gparted?
<ArthurArchnix> AQUAg33k: I don't have it installed, but it might be there. You can also check under system tools under applications. Hitting Alt+F2 and typing gparted might work as well.
<aladinsane> sandaru1: it shows up in nautilus and thunar though, but i cant write to it, it says that i do not have the permissions
<ipei> usr13:  Yay, that was a fast and easy way. With chugging  just meant hung process that i couldn't find a english word for ^^
<Scunizi> AQUA
<Scunizi> AQUAg33k, try sudo apt-get install gparted .. it will either install or say it's installed.
<vja2> gotcha: I've got a fairly new Asus A8V-XE with an integrated Rhine-II network card (VIA VT6102). After heavy network activity, it gives the following error: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<sandaru1> aladinsane: are you going to use that drive everyday or is it for just now?
<vja2> followed by "eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0002, PHY status 786d, resetting..." repeatedly
<aladinsane> sandaru1: till i die
<ubuntu-live> hello
<vja2> I filed a bug at the beginning of the month, but there hasn't been any activity on it (it's still labeled "new")
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, is there any good screen recording softwaer for ubuntu?
<sandaru1> aladinsane: a quick solution would be to go to terminal.. sudo nautilus /media/sdXX
<DarkSpirit221> software*
<AQUAg33k> :o....i didnt have it installed. ...*slaps self*
<ericz> hrm.. i just updated mplayer from update-manager [thnk it was in backports] on 7.04 and now when i right click > open with> mplayer movie player in thunar on xfce, it gives me "Failed to open <file-location>". but if i run gmplayer <file-location> in terminal, it's fine
<akincer> vja2: What network device do you have this plugged into?
<jeroensurft> is it possible to ignore harddisks at bootup?
<sandaru1> aladinsane: anyhow if you are going to use that frequently.. you'll have to add that to fstab
<vja2> akincer: it's a linksys wireless
<mikebeecham> hi guys
<akincer> vja2: Thought so
<mikebeecham> can someone help me with installing corerect nvidia drivers?
<akincer> vja2: make sure you have the latest firmware. I've seen bizarre behavior on older firmwares that often kick in with heavy loads
<usr13> Exry: Actually, if it happens again, I think the process name is update-manager.desktop  You can porbably kill it with  sudo pkill update-manager.desktop
<vja2> akincer: I'm using a 3rd party firmware; recommend going back to stock?
<sandaru1> aladinsane: if sudo nautilus can't write in that drive.. then that means your drivers doesn't support writing.. install ntfs-3g.. sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<akincer> vja2: I'm not saying it is the router, but I've seen issues there.
<mikebeecham> I'm confused because when I boot up my machine, the nvidia splash pops up.  However, when I go into xorg.conf, it lists my card as a generic card, so I cant change twinview!
<Exry> usr13: Ok, it happens every time i thry to use it... But can you please write the update command again? I lost it due I used ctrl+alt+backspace
<akincer> vja2: It was stock firmware I saw the problem, not third party though
<mikebeecham> any help would be great
<akincer> vja2: If it isn't too much trouble, I would suggest that to rule the router out
<usr13> Exry: I'm sorry, it's just update-manager  sudo pkill update-manager
<vja2> akincer: fair enough. If it's *not* the router, any other ideas? (for instance, I only see the problem with this network card, and I have other machines wired & wireless on the network)
<jeroensurft> could somebody help me whit bootup config or something like that ?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I'm going to install Gutsy on my IBM T42
<vja2> it's not; I'll definitely try that as a troubleshooting step
<mikebeecham> anyone be able to help?
<Cpudan80> Should I do the HDD fix that's been posted on line? To prevent excessive wear and tear on the drive?
<magnetron> !anyone | mikebeecham
<akincer> vja2: I would suggest putting in another well known and inexpensive card to rule out some other component so you KNOW it is the network card
<AQUAg33k> Would a drive show up in gparted if it is unmounted?
<Exry> usr13:  I just ment that you said I should try to upgrade thou the terminal... I confuse my self.-.
<ubotu> mikebeecham: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can call a color chooser application window?
<magnetron> AQUAg33k: yes
<akincer> vja2: after that, I would suggest taking issue with the manufacturer
<akincer> vja2: It might not be a driver issue
<usr13> Exry: sudo apt-get upgrade  apt-get update-manager
<aladinsane> sandaru1: why should i install anything with ntfs? i just removed nfts from it and am now running ext3, and how do i add it to fstab. I mean the drive is totally empty right now, i can do whatever necceassary to get it to work, and as i said this is a drive that will forever be a part of my system
<anticonstitution> hey, i'm a big noob, could someone give me a french chanel ?
<Exry> usr13:  Ok, thanks :)
<Cpudan80> !fr | AntiSpamMeta
<ubotu> AntiSpamMeta: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<usr13> Exry: Or:  apt-get upgrade
<bluzaz> thx
<ArthurArchnix> bluzaz: Does chanel make a french variety?
<Cpudan80> oops that was for bluzaz
<ubuntu-live> I've got a very strange problem with my 7.10 - the PS/2 keyboard doesn't work. I once hit my PC due to it's noise, and from that day I had to replug the keyboard every time after booting. But now it refuses to work even after replugging it - in recovery mode too. Does anyone have any ideas about it?
<usr13> Exry: Is it a pretty primitave system? or...?
<vja2> There was a bug opened on the kernel bug tracker with identical symptoms, but it was closed as REJECTED/INVALID. I e-mailed the contact about it
<Ahmad_> anticonstitution , xubuntu-fr
<akincer> vja2: It could be something that is not kernel/driver related
<Exry> usr13: In the terminal I got the error: Segmentation fault (core dumped) - My system, yeah its old and dumb. 512Mb of RAM and a 500Mhz Pentium 4 processor...
<Exry> Pentium 3 I ment >.<
<AQUAg33k> Im trying to put linux on my 4g usb flash drive. I'm following the steeps at pendrivelinux.com under USB Pendrive Linux install from Linux
<akincer> vja2: For example: faulty cable, bad firmware in router, faulty network port in router . . . just to name a few
<mikebeecham> ubotu: sorry about that...ok.  I want to be able to enable twinview through the nvidia drivers.  I have enabled restricted drivers, but when I go into xorg.conf, it lists my card as a generic card, with no nvidia or twinview options....what am I doing wrong?
<ShanghaiScott> anyone able to run vmware server 1.0.4 on ubuntu 7.10?
<mosibfu> mikebeecham: ubotu is a bot lol
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can call a color chooser application window?
<mikebeecham> :S
<ShanghaiScott> vmware server installs fine, but then won't run
<tussey> are there any linux apps that can read DAAP (shared itunes music) in iTunes 7?
<Exry> usr13:  tested again, and it didn't get that error... Wierd :/
<ShanghaiScott> always says I need to run vmware-config.pl
<vja2> I think I can rule out bad cable & bad port in router. other devices have no problems in the same port.
<Myrtti> tussey: sure
<mikebeecham> mosibfu: : sorry about that...ok.  I want to be able to enable twinview through the nvidia drivers.  I have enabled restricted drivers, but when I go into xorg.conf, it lists my card as a generic card, with no nvidia or twinview options....what am I doing wrong?
<mikebeecham> :)
<tussey> itunes 7, not itunes 6
<AQUAg33k> When I get to the parts that optional..I type in fdisk /dev/sdc and I get this Unable to open /dev/sdc
<leku> hey
<leku> how do I add my windows xp partition to grub?
<mosibfu> mikebeecham: you will need to add those options, and the nvidia driver
<mosibfu> !nvidia
<leku> after i installed ubuntu it didn't add it automatically
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vja2> I'm leaning towards weird NIC/router interaction. I'll likely try stock firmware & a PCI network card.
<akincer> vja2: If the symptom is heavy load and you don't see the problem with other devices, the problem would seem to lean towards the computer. If you see the symptom with other devices, it obviously points to the router
<mikebeecham> mosibfu: but when I boot up my machine, I have the nvidia splash screen appear
<AQUAg33k> never mind I found it in gparted. I was looking under the wrong tab
<mosibfu> mikebeecham: then the nvidia driver is installed fine, now just the twinview stuff, wich is also on a ubuntu wiki
<mosibfu> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<allblacks>  iptables -F INPUT -j DROP what this command is doing?
<mosibfu> !dualhead | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Oggu> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Oggu> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<Oggu>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<Oggu>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<Oggu>         LANG = "sv_SE.UTF-8"
<Oggu>     are supported and installed on your system.
<Oggu> What to do?
<Oggu> It seams like i dont have locales on my system
<Pici> !paste | Oggu
<ubotu> Oggu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noname007> HI ALL
<noname007> :-)
<joosep> hi, is there some way to change display modes like the nvidia-settings program does from the terminal, like using a bash script?
<tate> I'm trying to find the comman line arguments for googleearth; the web site says it has a command line interface but I can find no reference to what the arguments are?
<vja2> akincer: thanks for tips. I'll try them, and see if it helps.
<Oggu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45142/
<AQUAg33k> How do you unmount something in gparted?
<Oggu> this is a "mini install" on a vps
<noname007> I'm trying to install W64codecs for my Ubuntu 7.10, got following Error:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/w64codecs_20061203-0medibuntu2_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/codecs/cook.so', which is also in package w32codecs
<Exry> usr13:  Eh, it ended here instead; Preconfiguring packages ...
<Exry> (Reading database ... dpkg: ../../src/filesdb.c:583: findnamenode: Assertion `(*pointerp)->name[0] == '/'' failed.
<Exry> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<akincer> vja2: You're welcome. Tracking down these kinds of problems can be tricky.
<noname007> Anyone can help me resolve this problem?
<Oggu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45142/ It seams that i dont have locales. It is a "mini" version of ubuntu on a VPS
<noname007> pls HELP...
<Pici> noname007: Try removing w32codecs and then installing w64codecs
<chill> How can i backup my banshee library? i dont want to lose the ratings or played count
<noname007> Hi Pici, thx, but i didn't install w32codecs
<noname007> i've found the cook.so in that path, and also tried to delete it, but got the same error again :(
<wideback> I'm am having issues with python (Django) and Feisty. I know that the python version shipped is not the final version in Feisty. Is it the same version in Gutsy?
<noname007> i'm ubuntu-user since 2 hours...
<wideback> I'm am having issues with python (Django) and Feisty. I know that the python version shipped is not the final version in Feisty. Is it the same version in Gutsy?
<mosibfu> !repeat | wideback
<ubotu> wideback: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<noname007> anyone has an idea??
<kane77> argh, I just erased my entire partition with ubuntu!
<shaka1> :(
<chill> How can i backup my banshee library? i dont want to lose the ratings or played count
<shaka1> I'm just about to install ubuntu
<shaka1> hopefully windows will still boot
<staar2> i got problem with FF under KDE
<Exry> Hi again; Preconfiguring packages ...
<Exry> (Reading database ... dpkg: ../../src/filesdb.c:583: findnamenode: Assertion `(*pointerp)->name[0] == '/'' failed.
<Exry> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<Exry>   What should I do next? :( (Happens when I try to upgrade my system)
<staar2> i got problem with FF under KDE , evrey time if i you use Flash then it freezes, so is it wrong plugin ?
<Pici> !paste | Exry
<ubotu> Exry: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<palbuddy> Sorry back, sudo mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdb comes up with the error message of sudo: mkfs.ntfs: command not found
<cedar> hi all. does anyone know of a *usb* gigabit ethernet adapter that works with the ubuntu livecd (ie, without wrappers).
<holzmodem> hi, i use a dark kde theme, now i have the problem that the gtk based apps didn't changed the font color. so the gtk font color ist still black and the background too, how can i change the font color to grey/white.
<chill> staar2: happens to me too i just wait until it unfreezes
<Oggu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45142/ It seams that i dont have locales. It is a "mini" version of ubuntu on a VPS
<palbuddy> anyone help a newbie format an external hd in NTFS?
<noodlesgc> #python
<staar2> but it freezes all my screen
<web_knows> do I need to do any trick for lib path regonition in ubuntu?
<web_knows> I got a lib on /usr/lib/ which is not being regonized
<staar2> should i use Konquer ?
<cedar> palbuddy, have you tried gparted? ie. sudo gparted
<web_knows> while running a ./configure
<palbuddy> yeah, I have 'gparted' right now
<palbuddy> where is the 'format to ntfs' place in the program?
<palbuddy> hmm...it's grayed out?
<noodlesgc> %C9hi
<noodlesgc> nvm
<shaka1> can someone please help me
<shaka1> with my w-lan
<staar2> any openoffice pro here ?
<shaka1> it is encrypted
<shaka1> so you have to use the 3rd key
<shaka1> but how do you do that
<aladinsane> I just changed the file system on one of my drive from Ntfs to Ext3 with Gparted, and now i want to be able to use this drive in Xubuntu but Thunar says i do not have the permissions to write to it, how do i change these permissions?
<aladinsane> I can see it in Thunar and in Nautilus..
<aladinsane> And this is a drive that will forever be in the system, NOT just a temporary mount.
<tuxix> hi
<tuxix> i would like to change the size of my mplayer buffer. How do i do that? someone knows the command?
<cedar> anyone know of a 100/1000 usb card supported in the ubuntu livecd? please? :-)
<thruxton`> tuxix: should be in the man page, -key-fifo-size or something
<Kl4m> aladinsane: you mean you don't have permission to write to the mount point?
<Kl4m> Or the files on it if there are some
<staar2> huh what program should i use for CanonScan LIDE 20 ? under KDE
<zimon> staar2, try kooka
<Grozo> hello
<staar2> Kooka is best for scanning ?
<zimon> staar2, maybe you're lucky .. i never got my canon scanner to work
<levander> Does anyone know where the doc's are on how to configure xorg.conf for the open source nvidia driver?
<zimon> staar2, if you don't like it, use xsane instead .. none of them is "best", cause they both use sane
<Grozo> is it possible to ignore a hard disk /dev/hda1 ? because of my raid 0 ?
<aladinsane> Kl4m: In Thunar and Nautilus the options to create new file/folder is grayed out, and when i try to copy a file to it it gives me this: The path "/home/lewoin/todo" does not refer to a directory. That is i can see the drive in both Tunar and Nautilus but i cant use it, It's also empty after the formatting so i do not know if i can read a file from it. But nevertheless i just want the permissions to it as i have to my other drive with Xubunt
<tuxix> thruxton`: thanks for your help, i just quickly read the manpage and i found it's a configuration file to edit
<thruxton`> tuxix: cool!
<Oggu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45142/ It seams that i dont have locales. It is a "mini" version of ubuntu on a VPS
<tabber> hi, i have beryl+compiz working properly, the only thing now is that whenever i choose the "window picker" effect, beep media player shows as 3 separate windows instead of 1. anyone knows how to fix this?
<tabber> i tried xmms with the same result
<eichenwald> tabber: are you using xmms
<Kl4m> aladinsane: OK how is your partition mounted? Using which GUI tools / console command(s)?
<tabber> eichenwald: I was and i thought it happened because xmms is written on GTK+1 but with bmp the same thinkg happens
<Grozo> could somebody help me ? with ignoring a RAID array on my harddisk ?
<Hans-Martin> hi folks! did anybody else notice that with the latest batch of updates, the Gnome settings service does not work anymore?
<donner> Nov 19 20:55:54 krshotina sshd[7491]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2222. Now i set this sshd but again not work :|
<nananuu> hi can U say me how can i get back my Desktop panel?
<eichenwald> tabber: well the playlist and equalizer are sort of additional windows, I know what you are talking about, I don't know how to fix this though
<tabber> eichenwald: :( it's kind of annoying i'll see if I can find a solution for it, thanks anyways
<chill> How can i backup my banshee library? i dont want to lose the ratings or played count
<aladinsane> Kl4m: good question, i have absolutely no idea, this drive, as i said earlier, had NTFS on it earlier, which worked out great, i could access it from Xubuntu with no problem. All i did just now was to use Gparted to replace Ntfs with Ext3, and after that i couldnt write to it anymore, i can still see it though. I have done absolutely nothing else
<Sajes> I need a little help; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45144/ . But if I use 'sudo apt-get install irssi', it says irssi isn't found. Or some error.
<self_up> hey all - current goal is freezing to edge rails, so i believe i need subversion first - is that much correct?
<RoAkSoAx> Sajes try: apt-cache search irssi
<ikonia> self_up: what are you talking about ?
<self_up> oh dear
<fxr_> hi where can i find the php5 exectuable path?
<self_up> i'm installing ruby on rails on a fresh install of ubuntu
<ikonia> ok and ?
<Sajes> RoAkSoAx: I did. It just took me to a next line as if I pressed enter without typing anything. So I guess it didn't find anything.
<Fishfoot> anyone know of burning software, or a simple way (maybe a script?) to queue up multiple discs (with different files) to be burned?
<freepenguin> hello everybody
<Sajes> RoAkSoAx: It's trying to get it's updates from CD I think.
<pipelineaudio> hey paranoid nutjobs, whats with all the kicking to change ports and whatever?
<pipelineaudio> everytime I go to ubuntu ops it says Im ok
<usr13> Fishfoot: I use k3b
<Fishfoot> something where I just tell it all the files to be burned and it does it, asking for new discs as needed, would be nice
<ikonia> Sajes: remove the cdrom from your source.list
<Kibble_> pici you there?
<self_up> and, like i said, i want to freeze to edge rails, like so   rake rails:freeze:edge revision=8129
<RoAkSoAx> Sajes: try editing /etc/apt/sources.list and remove cdrom from there
<Weems> IKm having trouble with ym dvd drive, I put in a dvd but nothing shows up in the file manager
<Weems> im*
<usr13> Weems: What kind of CD?
<Fishfoot> DVD-R
<self_up> which tells me i need subversion installed first
<Weems> well its a dvd
<Weems> yeah
<Weems> ive tried a cd too
<Fishfoot> oh, not me ;)
<ikonia> self_up: join a ruby on rails support channel
<nananuu> how can I get bac my Desktop bars these two who are on Desktop?
<kane77> how do I remove grub from the boot sector of a disk?
<usr13> Weems: Weems You get the same behaviour from a data CD?
<ikonia> kane77: over write it
<Weems> yeah
<Oggu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45142/ It seams that i dont have locales. It is a "mini" version of ubuntu on a VPS
<self_up> of course i'm there too, just poking around for any ubuntu specifics, but thanks, i'll try there
<kane77> ikonia, with what?
<usr13> Weems: What version are you on?
<ikonia> kane77: what ever you want
<ikonia> kane77: a disk with out a boot sector is pointless, so "something" has to go on there
<Weems> 7.10
<ikonia> like an XP bootloader, or lilo or a boot loader of your choice
<ader10> Does anybody have an aero theme for gtk-window-decorator that works with compiz?
<ian|> Is there any manual install howto? (Using debootstrap)?
<usr13> Weems: And it's fully updated?
<ikonia> ian|: manual install for what ?
<Weems> pretty sure
<ian|> for an ubuntu system
<ian|> ubuntu server
<jcg> I'm using Ubuntu AMD64 and Firefox tends to crash when using Flash. Anyone know if there's a fix for this?
<ikonia> ian|: thats quite a long process, I'm not aware of a guide
<Weems> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ikonia> jcg: no, flash doesn't work on amd64 and gnash the 64bit open source alternative is still in development
<Sajes> Hmm. I figured it out. None of the repositories were enabled except the cdrom ones. Now It's updating and working. Thanks guys :)
<ian|> ikonia: Using debootstrap was quite simple, but only the most important packages were installed.
<nananuu> plzzz help I lost my bars on the Desktop... how to get them back?
<aladinsane> Trying again,
<aladinsane> I just changed the file system on one of my drive from Ntfs to Ext3 with Gparted, and now i want to be able to use this drive in Xubuntu but Thunar says i do not have the permissions to write to it, how do i change these permissions?I can see it in Thunar and in Nautilus..And this is a drive that will forever be in the system, NOT just a temporary mount.
<ikonia> aladinsane: chown or chmod it to the correct users/groups/permissions
<ian|> And i think a lot of configuration work has not been done and must be started manually.
<ikonia> aladinsane: use sudo to act as root
<ader10> Does anybody have an aero theme for gtk-window-decorator that works with compiz?
<ikonia> ian|: thats a fair assumption
<usr13> Weems: If it's a Movie or Music CD, that is normal, (nothing will show in the file manager), but try a data CD, (like the Ubuntu CD), and see what happens.
<jcg> ikonia, Flash works using Nspluginwrapper on 64-bit Ubuntu.
<Weems> ok
<mindframe-> how do i flush the dns cache?
<Oggu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45142/ It seams that i dont have locales. It is a "mini" version of ubuntu on a VPS
<ikonia> jcg: thats still a fudge that can cause bugs
<ikonia> jcg: ndis is not a solution for flash, drivers, plugins anything
<ian|> ikonia: Something like a check list would be nice - but google for "debootstrap ubuntu howto" (or similar) does not gain a lot of useful results
<usr13>  mindframe- Server's dns cache?
<kane77> ikonia, I only ask because last when I installed ubuntu and the bootsector had already grub something got messed up and windows didn't boot...
<ikonia> ian|: I'm not aware of a guide
<ikonia> kane77: most likley the menu.lst
<jcg> ikonia, Can I install 32-bit Firefox and use the Flash without Nspluginwrapper?
<ader10> Does anybody have an aero theme for gtk-window-decorator that works with compiz?
<ikonia> jcg: you can but thats a large ammount of work and effort, may as well just use 32bit ubuntu unless you have a genuine reason to use 64bit
<aladinsane> ikonia: ok sounds like a soultion i want, could u give me a hint? my drive is: dev/sdc1 Mountpoint: media/disk-1
<ikonia> ader10: you may find better help asking on the forum than posting every 30 seconds
<matttis> hi
<sy135> nabend
<ikonia> aladinsane: man chown, man chmod,
<ader10> ikonia: You can help?
<sy135> leute hab ein paar fragen
<ikonia> ader10: no, or I would have done
<jcg> ikonia, For some reason 32-bit Ubuntu won't install on my laptop. It freezes while booting up.
<sy135> ich bin grad am einrichten meiner rechner
<zimon> ian|, why would one want that? there are distros for a source based installation, and they provide very good documentation
<matttis> how can i force ubuntu at the bootscreen to install over my installed suse ?
<ikonia> jcg: work that problem through
<Cpudan80> !de | sy135
<ubotu> sy135: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ian|> sy135: 1. Keine Meta-Frage, 2. /join #ubuntu-de (oder spricht englisch)
<kane77> ikonia, what is the genuine reason to use 64-bit?
<Weems> usr13: yeah it loaded the data...
<Weems> but it wont play a dvd...
<wood> hi
<sy135> so again in english
<shaka1> ok
<usr13> mindframe-: /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart
<shaka1> can someone help me setup a broadcomm chipset w-lan card
<matttis> how can i force ubuntu at the bootscreen to install over my installed suse instead of starting as live-cd ? (this happens if I choose "start or install" or something like that)
<usr13> mindframe-: /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, can someone tell me how can I record my desktop?
<usr13> Correction  ^^
<ian|> zimon:  want to try Ubuntu Server - and for some stupid reasons I have to do the install on a extra disk in my desktop pc (which then will be moved to the server)
<wood> does any1 know how to install intel 8x0 drivers please?
<usr13> Weems, Ok, run gxine
<sy135> will there be a difference if you are installing gutsy an then use the ubuntun studio sources or the other way round
<shaka1> Anybody here, know how to help me install a broadcomm chipset w-lan card?
<zimon> ian|, why don't you just unplug the other drives and install ubuntu server?
<sy135> that means, is there a difference if you want to use the configuration of ubuntu studio in ubuntu in the way off the install order?
<ian|> zimon: I thougt using debootstrap is simpler...
<matttis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<usr13> Weems: Or, install it:  sudo apt-get install gxine
<Weems> usr13: yeah doing that now
<jcg> ikonia, I don't why it won't boot, I tried using the "noapic nolapic vga=792" and still nothing.
<Weems> usr13: that wont conflict with vlc will it?
<usr13> Weems: no
<Weems> ok
<amonkey> how can i change my cpu throttling options? i don't want it to increase speed as fast cuz its a laptop.
<zimon> ian|, simpler? hm .. with the ubuntu server cd you set up a lamp within .. say .. 20 minutes? debootstrapping alone takes longer
<Arelis___> Hey guys. I screwed up my computer, and i don't know how, but it happened.. so i'm reinstalling. But while i'm reinstalling, AND have the alternate disk in hand: What desktop environment should i install? Since i have the alternate CD,i have complete freedom over my choices. So, what can i choose from?
<Exry> Hi; Can some one help me iwth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45145/  //Exry
<mindframe-> usr13, sorry i set my dyndns entry incorrectly to resolve something to 192.168.11.2 lol.  I was thinking that ubuntu had cached it for some reason because i had set an entry in /etc/hosts to resolve to the local address.
<taz_> hi guys... u know remote assistance... where i can find it ?? my friend help.. so i can enter his computer ,
<usr13> Arelis___: Gnome
<shaka1> :(
<ian|> zimon: thats wrong... debootrap took about 10 minutes. Downloading the Ubuntu Server image takes much more time... But I will give it a try
<shaka1> nodody will help me
<shaka1> nobody*
<usr13> mindframe-: Ok, very well.
<ceil420> when you add a blacklist item to /etc/modprobe.d/, is there something you have to do to make it take effect?
<usr13> ceil420: No, I'm pretty sure you've done all that's necessary.
<ian|> zimon: BTW: The "stupid reason" is that I don't have a VGA-cable to attach a screen to my server. My desktop PC uses DVI. And the server does not have a AGP slot, so I cant change cards... *g*
<jimjam> Any way to move my ubuntu installation to a different partition? I've removed Vista, heading the solely-Ubuntu route, and I'm wondering if there's more to it than modifying Grub
<Weems> usr13: when I ran gxine and clicked on dvd i got the following erorr: No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<ceil420> usr13, so not even a restart should be necessary?
<usr13> ceil420: no
<DivideZer> someone here have tried MINIX 1 , 2 or 3 ?
<ceil420> usr13, cheers
<taz_> hi guys... u know remote assistance... where i can find it ?? my friend help.. so i can enter his computer
<eltew> Could someone assist me?  I have two directories left from an old windows harddrive which i use it now for my music collection (its ntfs).  the folders cant be deleted.  I can send them to .Trash-root but I can't remove them from the hd.  I don't want to format it, how else can I remove these folders.
<Pici> !ot | DivideZer
<ubotu> DivideZer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ian|> jimjam: just change your grub config and your /etc/fstab
<zimon> ian|, that doesn't sound stupid to me .. why should one buy a graphic card for a server? :-)
<mborges> alguem conhece sobre zend guard
<jimjam> ian| Ah, right, fstab, too
<EdgEy_> what package is Xlib.h contained in ?
<shaka1> Could somebody possibly help me setup a w-lan card based on a broadcomm chipset
<EdgEy_> tried installing xserver-xorg-dev
<usr13> mindframe-: Probably need win32codecs
<aladinsane> ikonia: if u are still there, i tried with sudo chown -R xxx:users /dev/sdc1 but still cant access it.. why must it be so complicated, its just a drive..
<donner> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<donner> !ssh
<palbuddy> okay once I have gparted working, how do I format a external hard drive to ntfs?
<thingummywut> hi. i'm using a ssh connection and it the char encoding isn't working properly. what can i do?
<ian|> jimjam: However, I you forget it, you will end in a rescue shell after init where it is also quite easy to change the fstab. (Just do a 'mount -o remount -rw /')
<thingummywut> my PC uses UTF-8, the other uses Latin-1
<jimjam> ian| You certainly sound knowledgeable :P
<stroyan> EdgEy_:  libx11-dev contains usr/include/X11/Xlib.h    In general, you can use the apt-file package and "apt-file search file"  for finding a package that contains a file name.  (You need to update to get fresh data.)
<usr13> mindframe-: Probably need w32codecs
<donner> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<usr13> mindframe-: sudo apt-get install  w32codecs
<donner> :>
<taz_> any body know about remote assistance ???
<ian|> jimjam: I changed partitions yesterday.... It was'nt ubuntu, but this does not differ that much from distro to distro
<samIam122> hey is there a way to check what my hardware is via the commandline? I'm looking to find vid card, cpu memory etc?
<usr13> samIam122: lspci
<usr13> samIam122: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ian|> jimjam: The most challenging thing was to guess the grub disk names.  (i copied my root-filesystem to a new disk)
<stroyan> taz_:  System->Preferences->Remote Desktop from the menus.
<taz_> thanks stroyan
<Pici> samIam122: `sudo lshw`
<AlvAro_HK> join #ubuntu-es
<AlvAro_HK> #join ubuntu-es
<ian|> jimjam: At boot-time grub names were different than at runtime. I think that was due to 2 SATA controller cards (2 + 1 disk) + 1 IDE (PATA) disk.
<amonkey> how can i change my cpu throttling options? i don't want it to increase speed as fast cuz its a laptop.
<AlvAro_HK> como entro a ubuntu-es
<AlvAro_HK> ??
<Myrtti> /join
<Myrtti> /join #ubuntu-es
<usr13> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<poningru_> ...
<poningru_> !es | AlvAro_HK
<ubotu> AlvAro_HK: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<bieb> !es
<usr13> !spanish
<zimon> amonkey, use cpufreqd .. it's highly configurable
<jimjam> ian|: alright
<poningru_> amonkey, hold on
<jimjam> ian|: makes sense. Thanks a bunch
<wood> cant any1 help me with my intel card?
<wood> i have no sound at all
<usr13> poningru_: THanks, that's what I was looking for:  !es
<ExryWin> usr13: Hi again! (me with the stupid update problem) I tried again, and the whole computer froze when I tried upgrade throu the terminal...
<usr13> ExryWin: Did you test memory?
<poningru_> amonkey, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets do that
<poningru_> and answer yes
<zimon> wood, that's a known issue .. someone forgot to build alsa with hda-intel-support
<usr13> Maybe you should turn off the X server first
<poningru_> amonkey, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<wood> zimon what should i do?
<ExryWin> usr13: Hum, no, never done that on a linux dist, just windows, so I have no clue how to do that... Any recomenation?
<usr13> ExryWin: Not sure but probably:  sudo pkill gdm
<zimon> wood, there's a bug report with instructions for building alsa
<wood> in the ubuntu wiki?
<Pici> !hdaintel | wood
<ubotu> wood: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wood> i get stuck at one ponte
<zimon> wood, in launchpad
<poningru_> amonkey, also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522078&page=2
<usr13> ExryWin: Not sure but probably:  sudo pkill X
<poningru_> ExryWin, what are you trying to do?
<wood> ubotu, i cant seem to get trough one step of that oage
<wood> page*
<poningru_> just switch to rc3.d
<ceil420> !wireless
<amonkey> poningru_, i'm trying to change how it ramps up (i want it to do so more slowly), not stick it at a certain speed. cani do this?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wood> zimon, whats launchpad?
<poningru_> amonkey, yes
<poningru_> follow what I said
<poningru_> that sudo command in a terminal
<poningru_> and answer yes
<kakoonia> hey.. it seems like my swap space isnt used and 66% of my memory is used.. how can i lower that?
<ExryWin> poningru_ : usr13 told me to run a memmory test, but I don't know how to do. (my problem was that I cant upgrrade the system, it frozes)
<usr13> poningru_: His computer freezes up when he does seveal things, running firefox and using update-manager
<zimon> wood, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu ... the bug reporting platform and whatever
<poningru_> oh hmm
<poningru_> ExryWin, how hot does it get?
<wood> thanks zimon, i will take a look
<poningru_> wood, bugs.ubuntu.com also
<poningru_> redirects there
<usr13> Does Ubuntu install CD have memtest86?
<poningru_> ExryWin, also inorder to do a memtest reboot and when it asks you to press esc or shows the grub menu
<ExryWin> poningru_: I have no idea, know any temp meating programs for linux? ^^
<poningru_> yes
<poningru_> usr13, yes
<stroyan> kakoonia:  You don't really want to force low memory usage.  Run the 'free' command and see how much memory is used for "cache".  That is file data cached in otherwise free memory.  You should be happy to have it.
<poningru_> !temp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poningru_> !temperature
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poningru_> grr
<poningru_> hold on
<usr13> ExryWin:  Take the fan / heat sink off and put fresh thermal grease on the processor.
<juso> Anyone know off hand how I could mount a ftp account on local server?
<usr13> ExryWin: To do memory test, boot to the Ubuntu install CD and run memtesrt
<usr13> ExryWin: To do memory test, boot to the Ubuntu install CD and run memtest
<usr13> ExryWin: or memtest86
<usr13> ExryWin: Not sure on the name.
<ExryWin> usr13: Ok
<ExryWin> usr13 & poningru: Any temp meating programs you used then?
<usr13> ExryWin: If you reboot and go to setup, you should find temp somewhere
<kakoonia> stroyan : where is the cached data? /tmp?
<usr13> ExryWin: Bios setup
<poningru_> ExryWin, hold on dude
<ExryWin> usr13: Ok
<kakoonia> stroyan : how do i clean it?
<ExryWin> usr13: btw, the CPu was on 450 Mhz ^^^
<Grozo> can somebody help me with a RAID 0 problem??
<usr13> ExryWin: How much memory?
<greenmanspirit> has anyone got gnome online desktop working in ubuntu 7.10
<drew_chicago> is DVD playback broken of can I get it working somehow?
<ExryWin> 512MB SGRAM
<drew_chicago> is DVD playback broken OR can I get it working somehow?
<MilitantPotato> anyone know offhand how to clear the history in terminal?
<ExryWin> sdram i meant I think
<poningru_> ExryWin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<usr13> ExryWin: When you experience these freeze ups, can you just wait for 5 or 10 minutes and resume?
<brandon_> hello i`m new to Linux i`m using firefox  and want to try out opera but it wont connect to the net
<poningru_> !dvd | drew_chicago
<ubotu> drew_chicago: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kakoonia> stroyan : where is the cached data? /tmp?
<usr13> ExryWin: Have you tried that?
<stroyan> kakoonia:  The file system cache is holding data from all sorts of files that you have written or read.  It is not in a particular part of your filesystem.  You can use writes to /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches to make recent kernels flush the cached data.  But you normally don't want to do that.
<usr13> ExryWin: DO:  top
<poningru_> brandon_, make sure opera is using the direct connect and no proxy
<MartinW> Can I use the Debain lenny cd's as a repo for Ubuntu? Or will things break?
<poningru_> brandon_, or whatever connection you are using
<stroyan> kakoonia:  See "man 5 proc" for some documentation of /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches.
<ExryWin> usr13: No, I can't. I waited about 20min
<usr13> ExryWin: and see if you are simply running out of system resources.
<brandon_> ok will try
<whabo> helppppp i deleted the panel for my minimized applications..... HOW do i get it back? for make my main panel with teh APPLICations>places etc... be my main panel with the minimized applications....... thx
<drew_chicago> ty ubotu
<poningru_> MartinW, how old is that?
<kakoonia> stroyan: isnt 66% of 1gb alot of memory use?
<hooded> hey
<hooded> i have a question
<hooded> i have a freeagent seagate drive
<ompaul> MilitantPotato,  cat > .bash_history      then CTRL+C  then close the terminal you are in
<hooded> that i want to format to fat32 or ext3
<ExryWin> usr13: CPU usage are on 2-10% when it happens, and mem usage is not that high... Just randomly
<hooded> but i cannot
<whabo>  helppppp i deleted the panel for my minimized applications..... HOW do i get it back? for make my main panel with teh APPLICations>places etc... be my main panel with the minimized applications....... thx
<sparr_w> after upgrade to gutsy i have printing problems.  i have added my printer anew, and when i print the test page (successfully) i get the following in my cups logs, no other apps will print at all, they seem to work but nothing comes out of the printer.  http://rafb.net/p/4KJ4J869.html
<ompaul> MilitantPotato,  which is CTRL + D
<stroyan> kakoonia:  It is reasonable to use memory to cache data.  It is much faster to access than a file system or swap device.
<amonkey> poningru, where can i find the definitions of all the different governors
<shaka1> how come windows isn't being found
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Where do I find the scripts folder in Nautilus?  I thought it was ~/.nautilus or something.
<shaka1> for bootup?
<stroyan> kakoonia:  Page cache memory is first on the list of places to get more memory from if free memory runs really low.  If the page is 'clean' meaning that it does not need to be written to disk, then it is very quick to release and reuse.
<shaka1> I installed windows xp
<ExryWin> usr13: THis dumb dell revision of my BIOS wont let me see any temps, I can't fin dit Z.<
<usr13> ExryWin: A 450Mhz processor is pretty bottom end
<kristin> i keep getting this message when i try to install vlc E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. any suggestions?
<shaka1> and then install ubuntu onto another drive
<shaka1> and now it isn't booting to windows
<shaka1> doesn't it shown it
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> shaka1: have you been able to access the GRUB menu?
<shaka1> yes
<dajhorn> kristin: You've got to do that at a prompt like this:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<shaka1> doesn't show anything in the grub menu
<usr13> ExryWin: Yes, that bios will not have cpu temp, it a pretty primative MB.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> shaka1: does it show the Ubuntu installations?
<shaka1> Em3raldMcSquizzy, yes
<ExryWin> usr13: yeah I know, but My 1Ghz burned, with the eh... power supply
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> shaka1: can you access the drive that Windows is on?
<shaka1> not on ubuntu
<shaka1> its not mounted
<ExryWin> usr13: hate dells bios...
<Samaseon> what version of X.org does ubuntu 7.10 have?
<kakoonia> stroyan: i know that... but when i run up ubuntu, thats the default about 57%, so i think it should be...
<kristin> kristin@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kristin> Setting up java-common (0.26ubuntu1) ...
<kristin> Setting up odbcinst1debian1 (2.2.11-16) ...
<kristin> Setting up unixodbc (2.2.11-16) ...
<kristin> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<kristin> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> shaka1: okay, its been awhile since I messed with this, so gimme a second ...
<shaka1> ok
<kakoonia> stroyan: i know that... but when i run up ubuntu, thats the default about 57%, so i think it aint good..
<web_knows> hey, anyone around using amarok *svn* ?
<shaka1> np
<usr13> ExryWin: DO the memory test.  And turn off the X server and do updates.
<kristin> does this mean my problem is fixed?
<Hawk> How do you install Compiz, Im new at linux
<MilitantPotato> Where is the cache from the indexing app?
<genii> !info xserver-xorg gutsy | Samaseon
<ubotu> samaseon: xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<sy135> are there any disadvantages by using the rt kernel?
<ompaul> !paste | kristin
<ubotu> kristin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cpudan80> !compiz | Hawk
<ubotu> Hawk: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Enselic> Samaseon: Xorg -version => 1.3
<ExryWin> usr13: Trying to find my LiveCD...
<stroyan> kakoonia:  Have you run 'free' to see how much of your ram is used for 'cached'?
<usr13> ExryWin: Go to console mode and do updates.
<Samaseon> ok thanks :)
<bieb> Hawk... in the command line.. sudo apt get install compiz
<kakoonia> stroyan: ye, it uses 260mb
<usr13> ExryWin: sudo pkill X
<kakoonia> cached
<genii> Samaseon version 7.2 according to ubotu
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> shaka if you open a terminal and type:  fdisk -l  .... it should give you a list of your drives, and you can determine which should have your WIndows installation.  Knowing which drive will allow us to manually add a Windows entry in your GRUB file.
<ExryWin> usr13: i can't it hungs... And it was after the second try it hung... (After getting error after reading database)
<usr13> ExryWin: and then  sudo apt-get upgrade
<ExryWin> usr13: it was upgrade it hung on
<MartinW> poningru_: Its about 6 months old.
<brandon_>   how can i check if i`m using the direct connect and no proxy
<usr13> ExryWin: DId you go to console mode irst?
<web_knows> damn
<ExryWin> usr13: yeah, terminal way
<web_knows> it's too hard to compile things in ubuntu desktop
<dajhorn> MilitantPotato: The indexing engine is trackerd.
<shaka1> Em3raldMcSquizzy, : Doesn't show all my drives
<Samaseon> another question: how do i find out the ubuntu version in a running system?
<Arelis___> Guys, i prefer KDE over GNOME, but Ubuntu... just has more "support" for GNOME. The list of applications, the bugfixes (adept oftenly crashes, and compiz-fusion shows white lines around everything (kde-window-decorator), and the devteam for Ubuntu is bigger, much bigger.. but, KDE 4 comes out next year and i'm kinda 'worried' (not really) that when i use it, it's not stable at all. Although i really prefer KDE. so which should i choose? Oh,
<Arelis___> and, i've noticed that in my previous install, when i boot up gnome it sometimes looks like it takes a minute, but i'd say 15 seconds or so. And applications open slowly too. I don't want that to happen with the new install. And, for a 3 year old (or so) computer, what applications should i use instead of Openoffice, firefox, and the whole bunch? And, if i install such a custom desktop, what will happen if i try to upgrade to Hardy (when
<Arelis___> it's released) and will i have to install ubuntu-desktop, thus installing GNOME in the process?
<Samaseon> (e.g. 6.06 or 7.10)
<shaka1> shows my external hard drive
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> shaka1: that's strange indeed. ... /me ponders for a minute
<Enselic> Samaseon: System -> About Ubuntu
<shaka1> Em3raldMcSquizzy, : Shal we me into pm, getting a bit hard
<whabo>  helppppp i deleted the panel for my minimized applications..... HOW do i get it back? for make my main panel with teh APPLICations>places etc... be my main panel with the minimized applications....... thx
 * dajhorn cringes.
<Samaseon> Enselic, thanks
<joebob777as7> hey evince won't print but xournal will is there a way to change default pdf printer?
<ExryWin> usr13: Ok, hold on, I try to do what u said. I'll be back soon
<usr13> ExryWin: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<usr13> ExryWin: sudo pkill gdm  and then sudo pkill X  and then  sudo apt-get upgrade
<stroyan> kakoonia:  So only about 300MB of your ram is 'used', and 260MB 'cached', and 43% is useless 'free' RAM.  It don't really see a problem.  Using RAM isn't an issue unless the system is slowed down by swapping, or when allocations actually fail.
<Ore4444> Hi there. How do I start Compiz on the Ubuntu live CD?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> shaka1: typically we try to avoid that because others need to learn.  Unfortunately, I have to go to the bank for a meeting in 15 minutes.  However, there are tutorials on the 'net that are easy to follow.  Try googling something like GRUB manual windows help ... sorry I couldn't stay ...
<whabo>  helppppp i deleted the panel for my minimized applications..... HOW do i get it back? for make my main panel with teh APPLICations>places etc... be my main panel with the minimized applications....... thx
<void^> kakoonia: cached ram is equal to free ram, truly free ram is a waste of money. windows does the same, just doesn't make it all that obvious.
<shaka1> Em3raldMcSquizzy, : Np
<Ore4444> How do I start Compiz on the Ubuntu live CD?
<Hawk_> Anyone know how to install Compiz ?
<dajhorn> whabo:  If you still have the grey panel, then right click it, choose "Add to panel" from the context menu, and re-add the "Window List" item.
<Hawk_> Any help on installing compiz ?
<whabo> dajhorn i just did that it worked thank you
<Jimmey> Does anyone know how I can copy all .blend file from the subdirectories of /home/james/ to /media/hdd1/blends using a terminal?
<Enselic> Hawk_: #ubuntu-effects
<Enselic> Jimmey: cp *blend ~/target/dir
<kakoonia> stroyan: ok! thanks.. it bugged me! ;)
<poningru_> MartinW, eh I guess that should be fine as long as you dont do any upgrades from it
<usr13> Jimmey: cp -a /home/james/ /media/hdd1/blends/
<Ghotler> hi all is there any hungarian??
<Enselic> jimbo8543: oh misread your question
<taz_> im wondering it will work ?/ remote desktop enter to xp win ?? because my friend need help. so how i can enter his pc ??
<Enselic> @ Jimmy
<usr13> Jimmey: cp -ar /home/james/ /media/hdd1/blends/
<Enselic> usr13: um no
<usr13> Jimmey: r is for recusive
<usr13> Enselic: ?
<evil_tech> does the live cd have a username and password?
<Enselic> usr13: that will copy his whole home dir
<Jimmey> Sorry, I temporarily left, can you repeat usr13?
<Ghotler> is there any hungarian ?? van itt magyar?
<usr13> Enselic: Isn't that what he wanted to do?
<Myrtti> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Enselic> usr13: nope
<kazol3> Can someone help me with lm-sensors?
<Ghotler> ködzönöm
<Enselic> Jimmey: cp /home/jimmy/*.blend /media/hdd1/blends
<amonkey> so i installed cpufreq to try and configure my cpu throttling, and now my cpu has *stopped* throttlign at all. i removed the package and its still stuck at max, any ideas?
<kaosah> Any help on Realtek hd audio drivers?  It's the only thing that didn't work after the most recent install of ubuntu.
<usr13> Enselic: Oh, I see... sorry
<Jimmey> Enselic, the .blend files are all in separate folders, and I don't know which ones.
<stroyan> kakoonia:  I will confess that there are a couple of corner cases where cached ram is actually not available to be freed.  System V shared memory objects and tmpfs file system data are reported as part of the 'cached' memory values.  Those actually need to be swapped out to a swap device to be reclaimed.  It is a rare corner case that those would be a real issue.
<Enselic> Jimmey: cp `find . -name '*.blend'` /media/hdd1/blender
<Enselic> Jimmey: cp `find ~ -name '*.blend'` /media/hdd1/blender
<Enselic> sorry
<Enselic> Jimmey: you can run    find ~ -name '*.blend'   to see that it gets the right files
<Enselic> before letting cp loose on the output
<usr13> Jimmey: cp -ar /home/james/*.blend* /media/hdd1/blends/
<beeja1> welcome
<lastelement0> hey everyone, is there a way to restore the default panel on the bottom of the screen?
<blagster> hi all
<Enselic> lastelement0: rightclick on the top one and pick New Panel
<beeja1> is it posisible to find help with wifi and networmanager?
<Enselic> beeja1: not unless you tell us the problem :)
<lastelement0> Enselic, how can i set it as the default one when first installed?
<blagster> dvgrab keeps sending me "Error: no camera exists"
<lastelement0> like having the default options on it
<Jimmey> usr13, Enselic, sorry, I should elaborate - I've just run a filesystem recovery which has created several folders in my /home/ that are only readable as root. In these folders are my .blend files, but I don't know which folders they're in, I'm pretty sure it's random.
<blagster> modules *1394 loaded, rights ok, but nothing happens. Any clue ?
<kakoonia> stroyan: i see.. well.. i dont know why i gave my swap partition such big space.. (not that big, but still) 2gb.. i cant see it uses it. and i was wondering if there are cases which swap space is preferable over RAM.. ..
<Enselic> Jimmey: well run find as root then
<Ahmad> lastelement0 . which options r u serching for ! u can just add them to the pannel
<kazol3> How do I search for installed packages? Is it dpkg ...something?
<zimon> amonkey, after the install the governor is set to performance
<Enselic> lastelement0: http://www.celsius1414.com/node/878
<Jimmey> Enselic, running find as root only produces the quit.blend in the /root/ directory :-(
<Enselic> Jimmey: replace ~ with /home/jimmy
<kane77> how do I make conky start at startup?
<lastelement0> Ahmad id like to have the options that were default for the bottom panel
<Enselic> kane77: look into System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Jimmey> Enselic, genius.
<Enselic> Jimmey: :)
<beeja1> enselic: when i strat ubuntu my wifi does not start, i go to /etc/network/interfaces and unhash settings, then ifup wlan0, my network starts, but i can see nothing in networkmanager; then i hash wlan0 setting in /etc/network/interfaces and network manager is working ok
<stroyan> kakoonia:  The only situation where swap is preferable is when you have too much data to afford the RAM to hold it.  (Or you just can't fit that much RAM in a system.)  But swap is only  practical if most of you data goes unaccessed for long periods of time.  Actively using swap is very slow.
<kane77> Enselic, well.. yes, I did, but it doesn't display.. I guess it needs to be executed later...
<marcioapf> if i put some mp3 files into burn:/// , will they be burnt so that i can listen to them on any cd player?
<Enselic> beeja1: you can   sudo pkill NetworkManager   and then   sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon   to get clues
<kane77> Enselic, like wait for all the stuff to start and to be run only then...
<Enselic> kazol3: Synaptic can do it no?
<Enselic> kane77: sorry but I lost context, what am I helping you with?
<kazol3> Enselic: Using the terminal.
<kane77> Enselic, conky on startup
<Enselic> ah right
<kazol3> I hate using the GUI.
<ata4ix> can i setup xnview program to ubuntu amd64?
<kane77> Enselic, I had the same problem with screenlets.. when I had all of them start at the same time some of them didn't start...
<kakoonia> stroyan: so the system determines which of my data is unaccessed for a long period of time, and by that.. it throws it to the Swap?
<lastelement0> Thanks Enselic that worked
<Ongaku> how do you mount .iso files in this? I´m installing Oblivion on here
<Enselic> kane77: then make a script that execute the dependent-sensitive ones in the right order
<Ahmad> lastelement0 . after u added the new panel , right click the panel and select add  tp panel
<Enselic> !iso > Ongaku
<Enselic> !iso > Ensellic
<Enselic> !iso > Enselic
<lastelement0> Ahmad, thanks but Enselic gave me the fix i needed
<Ongaku> enselic: thx
<stroyan> kakoonia:  If there isn't any free RAM or freeable cache, then something will be pushed out  to swap.  The OS has algorithms that try to select 'least recently used' memory for swapping out.
<Ongaku> lol now the only problem is getting to run properly :P
<hooded> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz @ 1.61GHz] mem[Physical : 1011MB, 69.0% free] disk[Total : 945.76GB, 66.60% Free] video[nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]] sound[]
<Enselic> Ongaku: have you checked out appdb.winehq.org?
<beeja1> Enselic: when in interfaces file settings are hashed - then nm does not see wlan0 at all; thena i start manually wlan0; and nm sees wlan0 when i hash setting in interfaces
<Ongaku> enselic: yeah, but Oblivion has alot of issues playing in Wine...just will have to work around it
<whabo> guys i have a question...... how do you add a trash can and ur computer folder and everything u regularly use on ur desktop ... thank you
<kane77> Enselic, something like sleep 10; conky?
<demon_spork> I have accidentally messed up the MBR of a hard drive and I would like to recover the NTFS partition on the drive.  What utility could I use from the livecd to accomplish this goal?
<kakoonia> stroyan: alrighty then! thanks alot bro.. appriciate it.
<Ongaku> enselic: sound etc...which is the best part of the game lol...but I guess thats what I get for having onboard sound :P
<tester__> how can I install vista drivers?
<MilitantPotato> Any Kubuntu ops in here? Tester was spamming
<Ongaku> tester_ : go back to XP lol drivers are a pain with Vista :p
<Myrtti> MilitantPotato: try -ops
<kakoonia> now, someone knows how do i install avant-window-navigator?
<beeja1> enselic: this do not work for mee -at the begginig nm does not know that wlan0 existt
<Enselic> kane77: for example
<MilitantPotato> Myrtti: in what context?
<kakoonia> now, someone knows how do i install avant-window-navigator? or knows about a good wiki ? cause i tried to install it, and when i tried to run it --> ("Segmentation fault: (core dumped)")
<Myrtti> MilitantPotato: irc channel
<MilitantPotato> i did, it didn't output anything
<Myrtti> MilitantPotato: nvm, I'm tooo tired
<MilitantPotato> Myrtti: sorry to be a pain :)
<Myrtti> MilitantPotato:  it's just me ;-)
<Myrtti> It's 11pm here, way past my bed time
<chimp> I installed ubuntu on a ibm T41 laptop yesterday, and it has a few issues, firstly When it boots, it takes about 5-6mins and doesnt show any loading screen, after you see the grub load it just is totally black until the login screen just apears
<Maenad> is it really easy to use Xubuntu as a web/file/DNS server?
<tester__> yes Maenad
<Enselic> Maenad: just as easy as Ubuntu
<Myrtti> Maenad: fairly easy yes
<Enselic> Maenad: i.e peace of cake
<Myrtti> Maenad: ^
<Enselic> haha, peace of cake
<Enselic> hilarous
<MilitantPotato> xfce is a great DTM
<Maenad> dtm?
<Maenad> oh
<kakoonia> avant-window-navigator anybody?
<MilitantPotato> desktop manager
<MilitantPotato> maybe they're called X managers?
<tester__> Kakoonia: not for me.
<Ragewarp> does anyone know how to enable direct rendering
<Niteye> how can i have some commands run at boot (i have a small script that sets my iptables rules and the motd and i want it to be run as root a few seconds after boot time, automatically)
<MilitantPotato> Ragewarp: what card and drivers?
<Ragewarp> ive got 2 nvidia 7600gs cards with whatever restricted driver came with ubntu when i installed
<Ragewarp> what command do i use to check my driver
<MilitantPotato> Niteye: /etc/init.d/ i believe
<MilitantPotato> Ragewarp: glxinfo | grep vender
<MilitantPotato> glxinfo | grep vendor
<Maenad> is there a guide to set up Xubuntu as a web/file/DNS server?
<tyler_2> ssh error reads: WinSCP: this is end-of-file:0
<Ragewarp> nothing happened when i typed glxinfo | grep vender in the terminal
<usr13> Ragewarp: grep Nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ;  grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MilitantPotato> yea i made a type-o
<MilitantPotato> glxinfo | grep vendor
<MilitantPotato> glxinfo | grep version
<MilitantPotato> to see if you'r using direct rendering do glxinfo | grep direct
<Ragewarp> i get this
<Ragewarp> server glx version string: 1.4
<Ragewarp> client glx version string: 1.4
<Ragewarp> GLX version: 1.4
<Ragewarp> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.19)
<MilitantPotato> you're using nvidia drivers :)
<MilitantPotato> what does glxinfo | grep direct
<usr13> Ragewarp: grep Nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ragewarp> it just says direct rendering : no
<MilitantPotato> I take it you're using Compiz Fusion then
<usr13> Ragewarp: grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ragewarp> nothing comes up when i type that usr13
<Ragewarp> and yes im using compiz
<MilitantPotato> Compiz sets indrect
<Ragewarp> let me guess, thats a problem?
<usr13> Ragewarp: which one?:  nv or Nvidia ?
<MilitantPotato> If you disable desktop effects and re-login
<MilitantPotato> you'll have direct rendering
<MilitantPotato> well, ctrl+alt+backspace
<usr13> Ragewarp: grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf     [what does that say?]
<tester__> vista is better than ubuntu?
<albech> tester__: no
<albech> tester__: its A LOT better
<albech> tester__: and apples taste better than oranges
<tester__> i like bananas
<albech> tester__: but bananas are like DOS
<albech> tester__: for monkeys
<tester__> albech is mean...
<britt_> hello... in gutsy, whenever I insert any CD, i must manually mount it through the terminal. In previous versions, it would do this autmatically. Is this a permissions issue?
<tester__> yes
<tester__> better buy vista. no problem with CD
<Matt2> Anyone able to help with a usb problem? I have a usb headset that is not being detected.
<britt_> tester__: thanks for sarcasm. I use and work with linux everyday, but i still have questions.
<dajhorn> britt_: Check that your /dev/cdrom symlink is pointing to the right device node.
<albech> britt_: do you have Removable Drives and Media installed?
<sn00zer> why is there a AMD and Intel cpu temp on this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45152/
<dajhorn> britt_:  Also check that the /etc/fstab file has a sensible /media/cdrom entry.
<britt_> dajhorn: symlink is ok.
<usr13> Ragewarp: grep Identifier /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dajhorn> britt_: (My problem with upgrades to Gutsy was /dev/hda changing to /dev/scd0 is some circumstances.)
<Grozo> is it posible to ignore a harddisk? (not a mount point).... because its not likeing my RAID 0 array
<Matt2> USB headset is not listed in 'lsusb' any tips?
<MilitantPotato> sn00zer: My wife's does that aswell, I just ignored it.
<MilitantPotato> sn00zer: I believe it just labels it wrong, is yours a dual core?
<britt_> dajhorn: it was pointing to /media/cdrom0, i changed it to /media/cdrom...we'll see if anything changes
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: no its an asus a7n8xe deluxe mb with a athlon xp 2800+
<britt_> albech: Removable Drives and Media? A Package? I mean thesystem sees a dvd-rw drive
<MilitantPotato> sn00zer: do both increase when you load your CPU?
<albech> britt_: yes, a gnome package
<britt_> albech: know the package name?
<albech> britt_: search for 'mount' and it will show
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: all temps stay steady regardless of load
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<drayveal> heya! can someone help me with installing WoW please?
<shawn_selig29> i booted up ubuntu and it said there where 6 updates avvible....i clciked ot install them....
<bmk789> is there a way to custom make a glabels 3-UP template?
<shawn_selig29> now it syas
<shawn_selig29> You have 1 broken package on your system!
<albech> britt_: you find it?
<MilitantPotato> sn00zer: that's not good
<shawn_selig29> and it says to use some borken flter to repair it
<Grozo> is it posible to ignore a harddisk? (not a mount point).... because its not likeing my RAID 0 array
<britt_> albech: there's 256 packages to look thru, i'm looking
<shadeofgrey> okay folks
<shawn_selig29> any idea or fixing it?
<MilitantPotato> sn00zer: run glxgears and see if any rise (you'll need to re-enter sensors into terminal to get updated stats)
<shadeofgrey> wheres the best place to get screenshots of the default ubuntu install of 7.10
<dajhorn> britt_: Change the "show" pulldown menu to "Supported applications" and you'll get three hits.
<albech> huh? through the gnome installation software? (Add/Remove Programs)??
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: ok, but i've had problems with glxinfo crashing X before so if i might disappear for a minute
<drayveal> shadeofgrey: use the LiveCD of Ubuntu 7.10 and take screen shots within that
<drayveal> shadeofgrey: then do Applications > Take Screenshot
<drayveal> save it to your hard drive and BLAM!
<chimp> im trying to connect to a wireless network in gutsy but it is not working, it see's the network and i enter the ssid but it fails without giving an error
<dajhorn> britt_: If you prefer the prompt, then `sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-manager` will get the same result.
<chimp> is there a way to connect via the terminal so as to give the error?
<britt_> albech: im in synaptic....
<drayveal> Chimp: if it sees the network  you don't have to add the SSID unless you are not broadcasting it
<chimp> oops
<albech> britt_: use the command dajhorn just wrote
<chimp> sorry i always say the wrong things :P
<matttis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<multidex> how do I mount sdb1 ?
<chimp> i mean the wpa code
<chimp> not the SSID name
<drayveal> Chimp: and you are 100% sure its WPA and not WEP
<chimp> yep
<chimp> infact it worked on this laptop yesterday
<chimp> then decided to stop working for no reason i can ascertain
<dajhorn> chimp: If the Network Manager is inadequate, then you can use the `wpa_cli` and `wpa_supplicant` utilities at the terminal command line.
<Grozo> is it posible to ignore a harddisk? (not a mount point).... because its not likeing my RAID 0 array
<britt_> dajhorn: lol. apparently i already have it.
<britt_> i just woke up, so im not running at 100% yet
<drayveal> Chimp: what dajhorn said
<mehevi> hey guys what are the commandline flags to set Onboard size and window geometry?  It's an on screen keyboard
<dajhorn> britt_: Weird.  Try adding your regular user to the cdrom group next.
<chimp> cheers
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: M/B Temp went up 1 degree the others stayed the same
<britt_> dajhorn: thats what i was thinking
<drayveal> Can someone help me with installing World of Warcraft?  I need to get Burning Crusade installed, but its not picking up the original installation of World of Warcraft
<britt_> dajhorn: mounts fine when i mount it with sudo
<shawn_selig29> is there anyway to stop ubuntu from using the system speaker when i press a invlaid button...like press backspace when evetyhing is already dleted?
<multidex> what would the command syntax be to mount a sata drive of type ext3 that was seen by installation as sdb1?
<dajhorn> britt_: The mount command should work without sudo if you are part of the cdrom group.  Notice that /dev/hd? is has ownership root:cdrom.
<Matt2> my usb headset doesn't seem to be detected when i plug it in. it doesn't show up in the device manager or in 'lsusb'. any tips?
<mehevi> multidex mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1
<dajhorn> Grozo: You can do it at the boot prompt by passing a kernel command line parameter, but I don't remember the syntax.
<britt_> dajhorn: yeah, i would say its odd that it didnt do this when i did a fresh install, but i work with redhat 7 at work and it does crazy stuff too
<dajhorn> britt_: *shrug* I've had lots of breakage with Gutsy upgrades.
<mehevi> hey guys what are the commandline flags to set Onboard size and window geometry?  It's an on screen keyboard
<Grozo> dajhorn, oke thanx i wil google on that!
<britt_> dajhorn: there's a guy i work with that refuses to upgrade...actually i think he said there was a problem with his floppy controller, and the install bombs out on him
<britt_> dajhorn: actually, /dev/cdrom is has ownership root:root
<britt_> which is why it wont mount. :)
<multidex> thanks mehevi, at the moment, gutsy doesn't know the device is there
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: still out there?
<A-L-A-R-M> hello when i try to install ubuntu , right after i choose "Install" i cant even get to gnome, i get the error : the display server has been shut down about 6 times in 90 sec
<A-L-A-R-M> it has to do something with my ati vga
<dajhorn> britt_: Was changing ownership the solution?
<mehevi> multidex, you also have to specify a mount point in your file system
<shawn_selig29> i'm trying to install a java update in update manager...but it says i need to fix a borken package it syas..to run borken filter thing...can anyone please help me fix this?
<A-L-A-R-M> is there a way to get into gnome for the first time and start the installation ?
<britt_> dajhorn: working on it now
<mehevi> multidex so you need to make a directory and point to that
<fxr_> anyone know how i add a clipboard manager thing to my panel on feisty?
<multidex> mehevi: like mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1/home?
<atlef> fxr_: glipper
<fxr_> thanks atlef , ll check that out..
<m1r> A-L-A-R-M: get alternate cd and try with it
<Flare183> Can anyone help me fix this?: http://imagebin.ca/view/Vml8R7.html
<A-L-A-R-M> what do u mean ?
<mehevi> multidex no like mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/mount
<dajhorn> Grozo: The old kernel HOWTO document says "ignore=hdX", but this may not apply to current kernels.
<m1r> A-L-A-R-M: download alternate cd and then install, it is text base instalation
<A-L-A-R-M> i see
<MilitantPotato> A-L-A-R-M: When the boot menu comes up (where it says Run / Install Ubuntu), hit SAFE GRAPHICS MODE
<MilitantPotato> sn00zer: yea, sorta :)
<dajhorn> Flare183: Click "System -> Preferences -> Appearance" and choose a better theme.
<britt_> dajhorn: really dumb Q, why am i unable to 'chown root:cdrom cdrom' as sudo for the cdrom symbolic link
<Flare183> oh ok
<luke_> hey people, i got something playing in a flash player is there someway i can record that as an mp3 file on linux
<next`MiLLeN> hello
<Grozo> dajhorn, oke, en thats in my grub menu list ?
<A-L-A-R-M> okie i will check that
<MilitantPotato> A-L-A-R-M: if that fails, the alternate CD is a quicker way to install also
<dajhorn> Grozo: Do it by pushing ESC at boot time and changing it there, so that it isn't permanent.
<Flare183> dajhorn:> yeah thanks!
<next`MiLLeN> when i have my pc without internet connection my ubuntu is so slow, why?
<Flare183> really thank you
<Flare183> i could have thought of that
<Flare183> ...
<dajhorn> britt_:  You need the -h flag to change ownership on a symlink, but if the target device node has the correct ownership, then you have another problem.
<jc> next`MiLLeN: Shouldn't be....  Should be no difference.
<Grozo> dajhorn, thx i'm goingt to try this!
<mehevi> luke_ you can redirect your audio device to a wav file
<next`MiLLeN> jc but the difference is increible...
<BigLuks> hi all
<mehevi> luke_ like cat /dev/audio > /home/user/recording.wav
<jc> next`MiLLeN: All the applications run slow?
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: any ideas as to why nothing changes?
<luke_> mehevi, cheers mate, i am a newbie could you please help me with some more info, i would really appreciate that
<shawn_selig29> You have 1 broken package on your system!.............................how do i fix this error??
<next`MiLLeN> jc yes
<jc> next`MiLLeN: Or just some of them?
<luke_> ah cheers let me try that
<next`MiLLeN> jc all
<multidex> is there an unmount command?
<BigLuks> a freind from me has a problem with the live cd
<jc> next`MiLLeN: That's interesting.
<mehevi> hey guys what are the commandline flags to set Onboard size and window geometry?  It's an on screen keyboard
<DShepherd> shawn_selig29, sudo apt-get install -f # you could try that
<next`MiLLeN> but if i put online, so fast.....
<BigLuks> when he boots it says out of range 85hz
<BigLuks> how to fix that?+#
<jc> next`MiLLeN: Try:  /etc/init.d/networking stop
<pvl1> my keyboard stops working for some apps sometimes, and then starts again, or if i close the app and reload it, then it types in it again
<aciddrop> what is a good antivirus for ubuntu
<next`MiLLeN> jc i try
<mehevi> ubuntu doesnt need antivirus
<dajhorn> aciddrop: ClamAV
<jc> next`MiLLeN: See if that makes a difference...
<DShepherd> pvl1, which app gives you this problem?
<next`MiLLeN> okeys
<madman91> hey guys
<jc> next`MiLLeN: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<madman91> guys
<pvl1> Dshepherd: firefox, pidgin
<shawn_selig29> cause i trying to install a java update ...and it came up that
<DShepherd> pvl1, oh..
<britt_> dajhorn: the target has ownership of root:cdrom, the symlink has root:root, but i tried removing the symlink and re-doing it, same thing
<next`MiLLeN> jc okeys
<madman91> how do i stop tor from going to specific sites? (like.. bypass tor and use regular browsing?)
<luke_> mehevi, i tried and then i press ctrl+c to stop recording, vlcplayer says nothing to play
<luke_> any idea what am i doing wrong.
<dajhorn> britt_: Okay, then you've got a non-ownership problem.
<DShepherd> pvl1, i had that problem with frostwire.. but it seemed to be more of a bug with frostwire than anything else.
<jc> madman91: "tor" ?
<madman91> jc: onion router
<britt_> dajhorn: the -h fixed it
<DShepherd> pvl1, i dont know why firefox and pidgin would behave that way though...
<pvl1> Dshepherd, oh. thanks tho
<multidex> how do mount my sdb1 drive at it's /home directory but name it something else, because I can't get to my sda1 home directory
<DShepherd> pvl1, usb keyboard?
<mehevi> luke_ did you make the wave file before you recorded to it?
<pvl1> Dshepherd, nope
<shawn_selig29> dshepherd,    i typed that command..it cmae up about java update thing..i said yes to contiue.....it quit with this message "No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/sun-java5.png'.
<shawn_selig29> ".......
<luke_> mehevi, sorry, how do i do that?
<britt_> dajhorn: i dunno, at least i *can* mount it. I guess thats all that matters.
<mehevi> luke_ touch test.wav will make the file
<DShepherd> pvl1, have you tried another keyboard? or a usb connection maybe?.. again.. I am just guessing here
<next`MiLLeN> jc yes, when i put network off, is all fast
<pvl1> Dshepherd, no i have not
<dajhorn> britt_: One last thing to try...  create a new dummy user and try it as that user.
<MilitantPotat1> sn00zer: try running sudo sensors-detect
<DShepherd> pvl1, well i would try that out just to make sure my keyboard is not moody
<jc> next`MiLLeN: Hummm... that's interesting. What processor?
<britt_> dajhorn: create a user su to that user and then mount it
<madman91> how do i stop "tor" from going to a site? (bypass tor, to get to 192.168.0.1,for example
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: yes to all?
<next`MiLLeN> jc in my two pcs is the same
<MilitantPotat1> sn00zer: answer y to all
<MilitantPotat1> yea
<dajhorn> britt_: Actually login to a gnome desktop as that user.  Doing this will isolate for a busted profile.
<next`MiLLeN> one is one centrino, other one dual core
<luke_> mehevi, ok, thought it required some special headers etc
<luke_> mehevi, but it does create the wav file just that the player cant play it says nothing to play
<madman91> how do i stop "tor" from going to a site? (bypass tor, to get to 192.168.0.1,for example
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: ok, here's what i've got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45156/
<dajhorn> madman91: Try the FoxyProxy plugin, which will let you set Firefox rules for this kind of thing.
<chief_> can anyone help with my audio problem, I had working audio when I installed, but I booted up today and there is no sound at all, all apps that use sound just crash.
<next`MiLLeN> jc now?
<next`MiLLeN> what i do?
<madman91> dajhorn: tor bypasses proxies
<mehevi> luke_ hmm, maybe you should route it to the microphone?
<mehevi> luke_ sorry dude I dont know
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: i followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto to install the sensors
<jc> next`MiLLeN: What?
<MilitantPotat1> sn00zer: y
<luke_> mehevi, np, thanks for your help
<next`MiLLeN> jc what i do to have networking in my pc?
<madman91> oh well
<next`MiLLeN> and run fast?
<jc> next`MiLLeN: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<next`MiLLeN> jc but i do is, i have my pc slow!
<MilitantPotat1> sn00zer: I'm not sure how to get the configuration loaded, i know restarting will work but there may be an easier way
<jc> next`MiLLeN: What kind of PC is it?  (What CPU speed and how much memory, etc.)
<next`MiLLeN> jc this is a dual core e6300 with 1 gb RAM
<next`MiLLeN> other one centrino 1'8 with 512
<jc> next`MiLLeN: I have no idea why it would run slow with network on and fast when off.  Doesn't make any sense to me.
<next`MiLLeN> okey
<ianq> i tried to update my ubuntu the other day (# sudo apt-get update and then # sudo apt-get upgrade). now php has completely vanished from my system
<next`MiLLeN> thanks you :)
<ianq> #sudo apt-get install php5 returns an error
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: i don't mind restarting, i can check the bios and see what the temp is according to it
<MilitantPotat1> sn00zer: sounds good
<flyingfree> I have a question regarding widgets
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: brb
<flyingfree> I would like to have a weather and a clock widget on screen with transparent backgrounds how the heck do I do it?
<ianq> anyone can help?
<Wanderer> Can anyone help with installing apache1.3 and mod-perl in ubuntu gutsy?
<dajhorn> ianq: `apt-get dist-upgrade` is sorta-kinda-mostly an unsupported way of upgrading to Gutsy.  You probably want the libapache2-mod-php5 package.
<ianq> dajhorn: thanks, let me try that quickly
<Leilani> meep
<ianq> dajhorn: hmm, # apt-get dist-upgrade said the following:
<ianq> The following packages have been kept back:
<ianq>   gnupg libcupsys2 mdadm mysql-client-5.0 mysql-server-5.0 rsync samba
<ianq>   samba-common smbclient smbfs udev
<srinivas> hello
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me how I can stretch the panels across both monitors within twinview?
<dajhorn> ianq: After the dist-upgrade finishes, run `apt-get install gnupg` et al individually.
<srinivas> any body from barcelona
<dajhorn> ianq: Upgrading one or more of those packages will cause a downgrade or uninstall.
<Supersonicdarky> in need of quick help
<ianq> dajhorn: it now says that those are up to date (is already the newest version.)
<ianq> hmm
<dajhorn> inaq: Run `apt-get clean` and `apt-get update` and try again.
<Supersonicdarky> trying to download getlibs-all.deb from the official thread but the server is down
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<Supersonicdarky> anyone have it?
<Maenad> is there a GUI tool for configuring netatalk in (x)ubuntu
<shawn_selig29> i was wondeirng if anybody knew howto get a belkin f5u103 usb to serial adapter working in ubuntu?
<zxc> I have linux as default boot in grub, how can I tell grub to boot just for the next time , to boot windows?
<dajhorn> inaq: Also check for 3rd party repositories in the /etc/init.d/apt/sources.list file.  The dist-upgrade method won't automatically disable them, which is necessary for a clean upgrade.
<Zofo> I have a Problem when i turn on my Mac G4 that the screen becomes all black and wavey any help?
<ianq> dajhorn: thanks. now it seems like it's upgrading things. hopefully i'll be able to get php back onto the system once the packages are updated
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: nothing changed, cpu temp according to bios is the MB temp in sensors and MB temp is the Intel cpu temp
<theTrav> ok, having some dual monitor issues with Gutsy, can anyone help me?  both of my screens have adopted desktop resolutions higher than their rendered resolution.  This gives me a scrolling effect that is ... well... sub optimal.  I know both of the monitors are capable of displaying the desktop resolution.  Can anyone tell me how to fix what is going wrong?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can anyone tell me how I can stretch panels across two monitors in TwinView?
<dajhorn> theTrav: First, try changing to the desired resolution with "System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution".
<mikebeecham> also...is there a channel where I can get help installing usenet software?
<mikebeecham> so it will automatically download nzb files?
<theTrav> dajhorn: it gives me an error message, saying The X Server does not support the XRandR extension
<dajhorn> Are you using the bundled drivers or proprietary drivers?
<theTrav> I believe that is because I've used the system-> administration-> Screens and Graphics  way of setting up
<basskozz> Can someone help me install hellahella... I am having a "hella"va time getting it to work
<theTrav> I'm using the nvidia drivers that the restricted driver manager installed
<theTrav> I believe that's bundled
<ianq> dajhorn: alright, things have been updated, but i still cannot install php
<Matt2> usb device isn't showing up in 'lsusb' or in hardware manager. what should i try next?
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: nothing changed, cpu temp according to bios is the MB temp in sensors and MB temp is the Intel cpu tem
<theTrav> wholy moley
<jc> Matt2: What type of device is it?
<theTrav> I've got like, 7 xorg.conf backups
<Matt2> it's a plantronics headset
<MilitantPotato> sn00zer: Ah :)   None of them go up with 100% CPU usage?
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know how to set up usenet software in Gutsy Gibbon?
<Pultron> That's a little excessive lmao.
<ianq> dajhorn: #apt-get install php5 for example returns: php5: Depends: libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.9) but it is not going to be installed or
<ianq>                  php5-cgi (>= 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.9) but it is not going to be installed
<dajhorn> theTrav: I don't have a computer handy where I can check the "right way" of fixing this...  If you are comfortable poking around in config files, then you may get the desired result by removing the sync lines and/or removing the too-high resolution lines.
<dajhorn> theTrav: If you botch an edit to the xorg.conf file then you'll have a bigger problem.
<theTrav> yeah, I'm not super keen on xorg.conf
<theTrav> I had some ... trouble, on my desktop messing with that
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: the MB temp in sensors went up 2 degrees while trackerd was indexing but that was the only change i saw, although according to the bios temps they are labeled wrong or something?
<MilitantPotato> sn00zer: you can change the names with gksudo gedit /etc/sensors.conf
<jc> theTrav: cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<dajhorn> inaq: Try `apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5`.  The problem here is that php5 is a dummy package in Gutsy, and two other packages provide it.
<Zofo> When i boot my Mac G4 the screen is all black wavy andi cant get to the terminal. any help?
<Matt2> other usb devices are detected and work fine. and i know that the headset is good too. it worked fine in fedora
<dajhorn> inaq: Most people want the PHP module instead of the PHP cgi.
<dajhorn> ianq: Sorry, my tab completion is wonky.
<theTrav> it may be a matter of picking the correct monitors from the screens and graphics window
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know how to set up usenet software in Gutsy Gibbon?
<ianq> dajhorn: that's fine. are we talking about libapache2-mod-php5?
<theTrav> I can't find any that match my current monitors so I've been going with the closest match
<dajhorn> ianq: Yes.
<ak5> hi can someone tell me how to compress a directory? I tried bzip2 -k mydir but that didn't work :(
<ianq> dajhorn: well, that one's funny too. look at this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ianq>   libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: php5-common (= 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.9) but 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.6 is to be installed
<lastelement0> hey everyone i have downloaded an .emerald theme. how do i get it installed?
<dajhorn> ianq: Pastebin your sources.list file.  You've either got 3rd party repositories or you're forced a version at some point.
<theTrav> lastelement0 you need a theme manager
<theTrav> I had one on my last install but forget what it was
<ianq> dajhorn: one moment
<MilitantPotato> lastelement0: open emerald and click import :)
<lastelement0> militantpotato how do i install emerald. i dont believe i have it installed
<dajhorn> ianq: Or the dist-upgrade never happened and you've got Gutsy repositories on an earlier system.
<MilitantPotato> lastelement0: open synaptic and search for emerald
<ianq> dajhorn: http://pastebin.com/d507e635c
<ianq> dajhorn: yeah, i am totally puzzled as to what happened. i installed ubuntu server for the first time only a few months ago; i used to use gentoo before, so i'm relatively new to ubuntu
<dajhorn> Zofo: The framebuffer gunk in Gutsy puts the display on some PPC iMac computers into la-la land.  Choose the alternate at the boot prompt to install the system.
<ak5> can someone please tell me how to compress a whole dir with bzip2?
<dajhorn> ianq:  The upgrade to Gutsy has hosed many computers.
<beeja1> ak5: mc
<jc>  hellanzb
<dajhorn> ianq: First, check whether you have sources "stubs" in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory.
<ak5> beeja1: uh so you mean bzip2 -mck mydir ?
<Zofo> dajhorn: i installed ubuntu with the alternate cd. is there anyway i can fix it now. sorry for sounding like a noob
<ianq> dajhorn: that's good to know :-(
<jc> Who was asking about usenet?
<Rich4> How can I check whether I have compiz-fusion or not?
<ianq> dajhorn: that directory is empty
<Rich4> is compiz fusion compatible with kde or gnome
<rapep> raga secondo voi se apro un virus per winzozz con wine potrei avere problemi???
<dajhorn> ianq: Okay, second, make a backup of the sources.list file.
<beeja1> ak: run mc in terminal
<rapep> sorry
<ak5> beeja1: oh ok
<beeja1> there are options for zipping
<ianq> dajhorn: done
 * dajhorn slaps forehead
<jc> mikebeecham: sudo apt-get install hellanzb
<ak5> beeja1: thx I apt-got it ^_^
<dajhorn> ianq: You can't upgrade directly from Dappter to Gutsy.
<stroyan> ak5: Do you want to produce a directory full of compressed files, or one file that contains all of the directory in an archive format?
<lastelement0> militantpotato, ok i have emerald installed and imported my theme, now how do i apply it
<ianq> dajhorn: how can i upgrade?
<MilitantPotato> lastelement0: in terminal type emerald --replace & disown
<Pultron> lastelement0: You just select the theme and use it from the theme selection thing. =b
<_4a42_> does ubuntu/gnome have a good rss aggregater that looks like a scrolling news ticker?
<jc> ianq: Best to just do fresh install.
<dajhorn> ianq:  You need to walk all of the releases in between.  Dapper to Edgy, etc.
<chuy_max> excuse me, how can I move my /home directory to another partition?, and also is it possible to do this when I install ubuntu?
<ianq> jc: can't do a fresh install. too much data on server w/o backup drives atm
<ak5> stroyan: I have directory full of files I want to migrate to another system. I want to compress the whole directory + subdirs keeping structure intact if possible
<ianq> dajhorn: how many are there in between?
<Pultron> chuy_max: You need to know where the partitions are at first.
<dajhorn> ianq: Agreed.  Fresh install.  Gutsy will eat your system.
<Cpudan80> chuy_max: You can move it
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know how to set up usenet software in Gutsy Gibbon?
<chuy_max> Pultron, /dev/hdb1
<dajhorn> ianq: Dapper,  Edgy, Feisty, Gutsy.
<Cpudan80> chuy_max: You change the FSTAB file to mount /home as some folder on another partition
<lastelement0> militantpotato, i got "Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen
<Super-Sonic-Sega> how do I make ftp in bash connect through a proxy
<ianq> dajhorn: shit. is that how every release is like?
<Pultron> Pultron: And what about your second one?
<Pultron> crap
<Pultron> lamo
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ianq Pultron
<ubotu> ianq Pultron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pultron> chuy_max: And wheres your second one?
<Cpudan80> chuy_max: You can also set that up during the install, just do a custom thing - and mount the particular partition as /home
<dajhorn> ianq: No, Gutsy is the first botchup.
<ianq> sorry
<ianq> ok
<cybersoup> howdy all
<adac2> is it possible to run a thin client that boots from server but  uses its own grafic card instead the one that is on the server?
<dajhorn> ianq: This is especially true if your server is using LVM or EVMS.  Gutsy will certainly eat your system.
<lastelement0> dajhorn, how is gutsy seen as a botchup?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> how do I set up a computer as a ssh server
<ianq> dajhorn: how do i upgrade to edgy?
<ianq> dajhorn: or to any of the following releases for that matter?
<quittt> boa noite
<dajhorn> lastelement0: EVMS, Tracker, Compiz.  Lot's of "gutsy sucks" chatter in the forums.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> how do I set up a computer as a ssh server???
<chuy_max> Pultron from hda1 to hdb1
<quittt> como vão vocês?
<lastelement0> i see
<lastelement0> militantpotato that did not work
<cybersoup> Super Sonic, there should be an option to upgrade in your Update Manager
<Pultron> chuy_max mv -f /dev/hda1/home/yourusername /dev/hdb1/home/
<dajhorn> lastelement0: For specific example, you can do a supported EVMS install with the 'server' ISO  and the upgrade to Gutsy will make the system non-bootable.
<adac2> Super-Sonic-Sega: just write in the terminal: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ak5> beeja1: sry, but I can't find the options to compress my dir with mc
<stroyan> ak5: If you want to move one big file to represent a directory, then you want an archive format like the tar command,   tar -cjf foo.tar.bz2 foo
<Pultron> chuy_max: Make sure to mount that partition :D
<Super-Sonic-Sega> k
<jc> ianq: Does it have a DVD drive?
<chuy_max> Pultron, ok, I see, and I just put it in fstab :)
<Super-Sonic-Sega> and how do I make ftp connect through a proxy
<dajhorn> lastelement0: For another example, doing an `apt-get dist-upgrade` to Gutsy will give your a busted trackerd install that will eat 100% of system resources.
<ak5> stroyan thx
<Pultron> chuy_max: Glad I could help! :D
<cybersoup> I need some serious help getting my Nvidia driver working, I've installed another card before with no issues.. and this one worked for a couple days... but now it won't
<ianq> jc: nope
<lastelement0> lovely lol
<ianq> jc: it's sitting in the basement with a lan cable in it and that is it
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ?
<adac2>  Super-Sonic-Sega: you mean over the browser?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> in bash
<lolie> j ubuntu-es
<Pultron> Super-Sonic-Sega: you need an FTP client first.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I have bash
<stroyan> ak5: Then you would unpack that on another system with    tar -xf foo.tar.bz2
<cybersoup> I can get the Nvidia driver installed and it seems to work fine, but then whenever I reboot I end up in Failsaife graphics mode
<MilitantPotato> lastelement0: sudo  killall gtk-window-manager
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I type ftp then the host
<MilitantPotato> followed by emerald --replace & disown
<lolie> ( ubuntu-es¡
<Meroigo> sometimes I cannot type anything in programs, but I can again if I rightclick in a text field and choose Input method -> SCIM input method... :\ I would like that to be the standard input metod in all programs. Someone knows how?
<kazol3> How do I install a .bin file? ./<fileName> does not work.
<ak5> stroyan: thank you, but how do I get the optimal compression with tar? --best?
<JPSman> complete total and utter NEWB here - is there any other channels that are best suited for me?
<dimas_> how do i get gxine subtitle to work?
<Pultron> Super-Sonic-Sega: I suggest you use gFTP. there should be an FTP option that allows proxys.
<kuba> ;]
<Pultron> proxies*
<adac2>  kazol3: chmod 775 filename
<adac2> then ./filename
<mehdi> hello
<kazol3> adac2: Is it the same to chmod +x ?
<mehdi> i need some help plz
<tyler_2> ssh to my box produces error WinSCP: this is end-of-file:0 ???? anyone know?
<Pultron> mehdi: With what? :)
 * JPSman is a complete and total utter newb - where do I start?
<MilitantPotato> JPSman: depends on what ya nee dhelp with :)
<adac2>  kazol3: basically yes
<garym> need
<garym> sorry
<kazol3> adac2: thx
<lastelement0> ahh militantpotato it was a a stinking space lol
<garym> need a bit of advice on an install
<mehdi> Pultron: smartmontools
<cybersoup> if anybody can help me with the Nvidia driver, plz let me know :)
<JPSman> MilitanPotato - well for one - partitioning my drive before installing ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> oh, you did emerald--replace instead of emerald --replace ?
<Pultron> mehdi: Please hold...
<adac2>  cybersoup: try out envy
<lastelement0> no i had emerald -- replace
<MilitantPotato> JPSman: how much free space do you have?
<kazol3> JPSman: You should know how to append "sudo" and "gksudo gedit" to terminal commands.
<lastelement0> lol
<VSpike> can anyone recommend an app that will compare directory contents recursively?  I want to know which files are identical duplicates, which are unique to one or other location, which are in both but different, etc.
<MilitantPotato> oh :)
<lastelement0> yeah haha thanks
<cybersoup> adac, i can't use envy because i have no cdrom and it wants to load files from the Ubuntu cd
<beeja1> ak5: F2
<JPSman> kazo13 - I'm not there yet :OD
<Surb> is there a way i can remote into my ubuntu box using windows' remote desktop connection?
<mehdi> Pultron: i listen that ther is a pblm with harddisk for laptops in ubuntu
<subtwo> JPSman: running the ubuntu installer will give you options...
<JPSman> MilitanPotato - I want to do 20 gigs
<Pultron> mehdi: That's false!
<stroyan> ak5: If you want to use particular bzip options to control compression, you can use    tar cvf - foo | bzip2 > foo.tar.bz2   and add bzip2 options.
<Pultron> mehdi: Ubuntu has great hard disk support for laptops.
<garym> I have feisty going into a small laptop, and I had win98 in there on a tiny partition, then puppy linux on another partition, a third for swap -- it is essential I do not trash the win98 partition (critical files in there) but Partition Disks does not give the option to retain existing partitions!
<cybersoup> I installed Ubuntu off of a thumbdrive :)
<Zofo> is there a way that i can edit the sreen res before ubuntu boots
<JPSman> Subtwo - ok, I just defraged so it should be good to go?
<ak5> beeja1: ok thx - mc is definatly great, I want to get from the gui sometimes - this is one great help
<sn00zer> MilitantPotato: thanks for your help
<Pultron> mehdi: Though, you may want to watch your over heating ;D
<mehdi> non Pultron this is real , this bug is writin in lanchpad
<adac2> cybersoup: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and just klick the download. it shoul install automatically
<ak5> stroyan: great, that helps a bunch :) I'm off to tar... thanks again & bye
<subtwo> JPSman: If I remember correctly, you will have the option to resize any existing partitions and create new ones if needed
<cybersoup> adac2, i've tried it already, it wants to read files off of the ubuntu cd for some reason and i have no cdrom
<garym> only options are guided, guided + LVM and manual, but manual ends with asking me to save the partitions ... but won't that trash the existing partitions? (or is it ok so long as I don't resize any?)
<sooth> Did anyone else get some weird dependency resolution problems involving smblclient in the last couple of days?
<stroyan> VSpike: the diff command will compare directories.
<JPSman> Subtwo - thank you.  Also, what is a good IRC program for ubuntu?
<adac2>  cybersoup: i got that error too in the last week... just disable the cdrom over snaptics
<adac2> *synaptics
<VSpike> stroyan: thx
<cybersoup> adac2, ok i'll give that a shot!
<subtwo> JPSman: I have no idea, I'm currently using the firefox extension ChatZilla.. It's ok.
<bayar> Pultron:
<bayar> are u there?
<ech0dish> any females here, got a question for a lady, nothin nasty...
<kuba> koza;]?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, I have a working apache 2.0 which I would like to upgrade to 2.2.4 - any ideas what would be the best method?
<sooth> !irc | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Pultron> bayar: Yes?
<bayar> pultron i will write u in pv
<jeroensurft> could somebody tell me howto ignore a harddisk? because its a RAID array end ubuntu doesnt like it...
<deadchip> is the default Ubuntu download CD also a Live CD?
<shawn_selig29> hi,  can anyone please help me find a linux driver for belkin f5u103 usb to serial adapter....
<Pultron> bayar: lolwut?
<cybersoup> adac2: Thanks a lot! Envy is installing now.. hopefully this works out
<deadchip> the information on the download page is somewhat unclear
<shawn_selig29> deadchip.yah
<mxrider> i have a printer connected to windows xp and would like to print from ubuntu but just can't get it, any help?
<bayar> Pultron: u have a laptop?
<Pultron> bayar: I have a desktop.
<stroyan> jeroensurft: Unplug it and put it in the back of a closet?    How is it not being ignored enough?
<adac2>  cybersoup: but be carful. note all packages that will be installed. cause it could crash after installing it
<Pultron> bayar: I've used ubuntu linux on a laptop however and it runs just fine.
<jeroensurft> whaha, i but then i cant play games... on winhoos
<adac2> cybersoup: if you note all packages than you are able to remove than afterwards if it fails
<bayar> pultron yes me too, but the pblm that im token it not imidiatly
<bayar> Pultron: i will find the link and i will return
<cybersoup> adac2: okay, thank you for the help
<adac2> cybersoup: no problem!
<cybersoup> adac2: I used Envy on my last card and it worked great, so I'm hoping this does too... I wonder if the driver I got from the nvdidia site was just too new or something
<cybersoup> ok time to reboot, thanks again!
<dmesg> reboot?
<dmesg> :S
<Patchak> hey all when I try to use gftp to download files from my server I get this error : Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
<stroyan> jeroensurft: So, is the RAID array being recognized as individual disks, or messing up device name ordering, or what?
<Patchak> any idea what's up??
<adac2>   cybersoup: nvidia should be fine
<mkz> if I removed a module (snd-hda-intel.ko) from /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/ and restore the file (I was testing to see if the driver was causing a problem), how do I get linux to load the driver?  I didn't do anything but move the file then move it back, but since I've moved it back it's still not loading...
<adac2>   cybersoup: ati caused me trouble
<adac2>   cybersoup: fingers crossed :)
<ader10> When I resume my computer from 'sleeping' my internet is always 'disconnected'. I have to right click the connection manager and disable then re-enable the internet. I want to not have to be able to do that. Is there a way?
<Drule> Anyone here familiar with JACK?
<jussio1> Drule: a little
<Drule> You know how to get it running?
<jeroensurft> stroyan, it is recognized as 2 individual disks. But 1 partition on the first harddisk is to big... this is becaus i use raid 0.
<Drule> Because I'm having some problems.
<jussio1> Drule: jump into #ubuntustudio
<Drule> Alright.
<diego> is there a way to make nautilus show all the files as List by default, instead of showing them as icons?
<Drule> Thanks.
<Patchak> why would I get a core dumped error while using gftp to transfer files?? Is there a limit on the number of files you can download in one batch??
<bayar> re back
<Patchak> alternatively what would be the syntax to copy an entire folder from the server to my comp usng the command line??
<aser> anyone talk spanish?
<bayar> some one can help me plz?
<PriceChild> !es | aser
<ubotu> aser: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<aser> thanks
<mxrider> i have a printer connected to windows xp and would like to print from ubuntu but just can't get it, any help?
<DShepherd> diego, open nautilus and go to preferences, Views Tab change "View new folders using" to list view
<ader10> When I resume my computer from 'sleeping' my internet is always 'disconnected'. I have to right click the connection manager and disable then re-enable the internet. I want to not have to be able to do that. Is there a way?
<diego> DShepherd: Thank you!
<DShepherd> diego, your welcome
<jeroensurft> stroyan, someone else told me to put "ignore=hdX" at the begining of booting in grub. behind the kernel line. but that doesnt work
<mkz> how do I reinstall/reconfigure sound?
<bayar> DShepherd: can u help me plz?
<DShepherd> bayar, it depends..
<ader10> When I resume my computer from 'sleeping' my internet is always 'disconnected'. I have to right click the connection manager and disable then re-enable the internet. I want to not have to be able to do that. Is there a way?
<Sn3ipen__> How can i deactivate that beep that comes everytime i push the backspace button one time to much?
<DShepherd> !printer|mxrider
<ubotu> mxrider: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mkz> !douns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about douns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mkz> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mkz> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<randomc0de> Does anyone know of a good program for managing multiple remote desktops like Apple's Remote Desktop.app? I run a small lab with some aging iMac's, and I'm thinking about switching over to some sort of Debian system, but remote control is a deal-breaker.
<mkz> !snd-hda-intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd-hda-intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wanderer> anyone know if there are apache1.3 packages for gutsy?  got a legacy app that won't work in 2.0
<bayar> DShepherd:  there is a prblm in harddisk for laptops with ubuntu ,
<DShepherd> Sn3ipen__, go to preferences, sound, System beep tab and disable  enable system beep.. that may help
<DShepherd> bayar, ok
<bayar> DShepherd: u can see on this link
<bayar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<Sn3ipen__> <DShepherd>I tried that but it doesnt seem to help
<flyingfree> if the ubuntu boot up screen is showing but the xubuntu log-in did I do something wrong in converting to xubuntu?
<DShepherd> Sn3ipen__, interesting....then I am not sure
<Patchak> please anyone knows why gftp would throw a "core dump" error...what does that mean?
<NeIXeR> hola, he formateado y ahora no me acuerdo de poner los drivers de ati para compiz funsion alguien me ayuda?
<monokrome> ack
<ader10> When I resume my computer from 'sleeping' my internet is always 'disconnected'. I have to right click the connection manager and disable then re-enable the internet. I want to not have to be able to do that. Is there a way?
<Sn3ipen__> <DShepherd>oki but thanks for trying
<jahnkeanater> how do i put the thing where i can minamise gaim into the tray back on
<DShepherd> Sn3ipen__, ok.
<monokrome> I accidentally clicked "force XGL" on beryl manager, and now even when I use Ubuntu's built in desktop effects, it just makes my screen white! :/
<User2005> this work ?
<jahnkeanater> next to the volume and network thing
<monokrome> and I can't turn them off because they start automatically for some reason!
<ader10> When I resume my computer from 'sleeping' my internet is always 'disconnected'. I have to right click the connection manager and disable then re-enable the internet. I want to not have to be able to do that. Is there a way?
<bayar> DShepherd: there is a test ( u must install smartmontools)
<DShepherd> bayar, they say its just a wishlist... its not a
<DShepherd> bug per say
<ConstyXIV> has anyone installed ubuntu on a eee?
<DShepherd> ConstyXIV, have you asked google?
<ader10> When I resume my computer from 'sleeping' my internet is always 'disconnected'. I have to right click the connection manager and disable then re-enable the internet. I want to not have to be able to do that. Is there a way?
<flyingfree> anyone have any help for getting screenlets in xubuntu?
<shawn_selig29> can u use mac os x drivers in ubuntu...like for getting a usb to serial adapter to work?
<mxrider> ubotu: all those guides seem to be for when the printer is directly conncected to the ubuntu machine, and my printer is connected to the windows box
<DShepherd> ConstyXIV, http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/0,1000000567,10006278o-2000331777b,00.htm here's one of the many links i have found. google has more for you if you are interested
<flyingfree> !xfce screenlets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce screenlets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flyingfree> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<sourcemaker_> Are the any known problems with the current ubuntu gusty version and nvidia geforce3?
<bayar> DShepherd: what mean wishlist?
<bayar> DShepherd:  idont understand
<mkz> when I dpkg -S "snd-hda-intel" it returns the location for my snd-hda-intel.ko but when I execute modprobe snd-hda-intel I get a FATEL: module snd_hda_intel no found...
<DShepherd> bayar, its marked a a wishlist.. because its a wish. not a bug
<DShepherd> bayar, or so they say
<lastelement0> how can i get the cube to actually function as a cube? currently i can only see 4 of my workspaces
<bsundsrud> hi, is there any way to customize the liveCD to change the packages that are installed?
<shawn_selig29> hi
<edj> hello
<kane77> how do I totaly reset gnome session? (what it remembers about running application?)
<LjL> !livecdcustomization > bsundsrud    (bsundsrud, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lastelement0> what is the command to see the drives that can be mounted?
<bayar> DShepherd: so what must i doing now?
<bsundsrud> LjL but does that affect the installed system? the page seemed to suggest it would just be the liveCD
<DShepherd> bayar, watch some tv? play some games maybe?
<bsundsrud> (i've already read that page)
<DShepherd> lastelement0, sudo fdisk -l #maybe?
<LjL> bsundsrud: i'm pretty confident it affects the installed system. this is because the installed system is basically created by *cloning* the live CD contents, minus configuration changes. i've never tried though.
<bayar> DShepherd:  i know i better one sudo smartctl --all /dev/hda
<DShepherd> bayar, ok
<shawn_selig29> can u guys just take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3802202#post3802202 ......and tell me if theres anyhting i cna do to get it going?
<lastelement0> Dshepherd what about for mounting a NTFS drive
<bayar> DShepherd: use it and u will see
<bsundsrud> LjL: interesting, i'll take a look (this is actually for a kubuntu system, but the base should still be the same).  the wiki page was also unclear as to how users and partitions could be dealt with.  Id really like it to be a mostly unmanaged install
<mkz>  how would one reinstall a sound driver?
<LjL> !automate > bsundsrud    (bsundsrud, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DShepherd> !ntfs | lastelement0
<ubotu> lastelement0: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<monokrome> What's the new Ubuntu called? After feisty?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> wtf? I'm trying to install this package and it just says it's 'not satisfyable'
<bayar> after installing smartmontools DShepherd
<CochiseIRL> shawn_selig29, to get the vendor info type lsusb froma terminal
<DShepherd> bayar, ok
<LjL> bsundsrud: although that information might be a little out of date... look at the Gutsy specs though, i'm pretty sure there's something about installation automation
<adac2> monokrome: gutsy
<theTrav> heya, I'm still messing with my monitors, I'm going to try messing with my xorg.conf, can anyone tell me how to get to a console and then back to X if I mess up my display completely?
<monokrome> ty, adac2.
<edj> hello can i get some help
<edj> with installing beryl
<shawn_selig29> cochiseirl,   when the ub to serial adapter is plugged in?
<bsundsrud> LjL ah thanks. I looked at kickstart already but it seemed a little unstable. will take a look at preseeding though.
<monokrome> edj: What's wrong?
<CochiseIRL> shawn_selig29, yup
<edj> its asking me for old libc6 libs
<theTrav> I'm pretty sure it's a key combination, but  don't know what it is
<theTrav> anyone?
<DShepherd> theTrav, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg #may help
<edj> i have version >= 2.4.1
<adac2> edj: what ubuntu version do you have?
<LjL> bsundsrud: yeah preseeing is what i had in mind. not that i know anything about it though... i remember it was talked about during the open week however, perhaps you could check the transcripts and see if there was anything interesting
<theTrav> DShepherd, yes, I might try that, but what about my question above?
<theTrav> getting to console and back to X
<edj> 2.6.15-29-386
<demon_spork> theTrav, alt+ctrl+backspace will restart X
<Hybr1d> hi
<adac2> edj: 7.10 gutsy?
<shawn_selig29> cochiseirl,  it gives me this "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 050d:0103 Belkin Components F5U103 Serial Adapter [etek]".... can you help me getting it going with the guide lsited in that link please?
<theTrav> ok, what if I don't want it restarted? what if I just want to go to a console?
<edj> edgy
<theTrav> am I making any sense?
<DShepherd> theTrav, ctrl+alt+F[number]
<demon_spork> theTrav, to get to a console, press alt+ctrl+f2
<theTrav> basically if I stuff up xorg.conf so much that it
<flyingfree> anyone here have any experience with xcompmgr and screenlets?
<theTrav> ahh ok
<theTrav> ctrl alt f2 will take me to a console
<Super-Sonic-Sega> wtf? I'm trying to install this package and it just says 'the dependancy is not satisfyable'
<theTrav> once there how do I get back to X?
<adac2> edj: upgrade to gutsy. ther the new comiz fusion stuff is implemented
<Super-Sonic-Sega> what does this mean wtf
<demon_spork> theTrav, to get back to your graphical session, hit alt+ctrl+f7
<theTrav> is it ctrl alt f1?
<theTrav> ahh ok, f7
<theTrav> f2 and f7
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I'm trying to download gFTP
<shawn_selig29> CochiseIRL: ..... can you please join #usbadap
<theTrav> I'll give it a shot now
<adac2>   Super-Sonic-Sega: gftp is crap
<ubuntu> t.mad.gr
<theTrav> ok, rad
<edj> so theres no way i can install beryl or compiz with my current version?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> w/e
<demon_spork> theTrav, f1 through f7 are seperate consoles, f7 just happens to be running a graphical interaface
<theTrav> thanks for that
<adac2> Super-Sonic-Sega: use scp instead
<flyingfree> anyone got some help getting screenlets working in an xfce environ
<theTrav> hmm, thanks demon_spork, I thought it might be something like that
<flyingfree> !xfce-screenlets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce-screenlets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Super-Sonic-Sega> did i ask for a software reccomendation, or sis i ask for help installing something
<Super-Sonic-Sega> * did
<Super-Sonic-Sega> :/
<Super-Sonic-Sega> :\
<flyingfree> !xfce-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce-desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Super-Sonic-Sega> -.-
<ubuntu> ok i need some help
<ubuntu> first of all i need to download
<DShepherd> flyingfree, can your machine run compiz?
<adac2> edj: it is..but may this could be getting a bit complicated
<demon_spork> theTrav, also, if you want to stop X, just type (in one of the consoles)  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" or restart or start, depending on what you need done
<randomc0de> I'll ask again, I'm looking for an app like Apple's Remote Desktop - something to control multiple computers over the network... I'd really like to switch my iMac's over to Linux but this is a deal-breaker...
<evil_tech> can you not have compiz running and use google earth?
<demon_spork> theTrav, if you use KDE, just replace GDM with KDM
<dallasd> hello
<edj> how complicated?
<Grozo> could somebody help me whit this error? sda: rw=0, want=308576520, limit=156301488,  attempt to access beyond end of device. i get those errors allot!
<edj> cant i just roll back those libc6 libs
<edj> and reinstall the old ones?
<adac2>   Super-Sonic-Sega: http://pastebin.com paste the error output there
<flyingfree> dshepherd I don't know it is an xfce environ can it run compiz or does it require a gnome
<astro76> !vnc | randomc0de
<ubotu> randomc0de: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sashimi> hi everybody
<sashimi> I'm having a very strange problem
<feliciano> somebody can say me if is sure disable avahi-daemon service???
<randomc0de> ubotu: Remote Desktop.app is kind of enhanced VNC, you can view all local computers offering a VNC server, and even execute remote commands, copy over files, start and shutdown
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ok ubuntu is completely REDICULOUS in the way it installs programs
<wobblywu> ridiculous*
<sashimi> happening for the second time since last saturday (when I installed gusty). I try to launch a nautilus window of some directory bookmark in the "places" menu. nothing happens. same goes if i try to "nautilus /home" from a term
<wobblywu> leanr2speel, moran
<adac2> edj: I think it is alot more complicated than simply do an upgrade to feisty
<sashimi> Super-Sonic-Sega, why that ?
<randomc0de> Maybe I should rephrase my question - I need something that offers control of multiple VNC-computers, and hopefully scp and remote execution of commands over SSH...
<Super-Sonic-Sega> If I try installing  anything I have to try 5 times before I get the right version to work
<subtwo> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<edj> feisty is an older version
<edj> edgy is newer then feisty
<Marriedman> Hey all, anyone here using or familiar with No-IP?
<adac2> edj: sorry gutsy
 * Nighthawk420 looks for scottDkoDer
<Nighthawk420> hmm he aint here
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I'm tyring to install this one program and it keeps saying 'the dependency is not satisfiable'
<feliciano> somebody can say me if is sure disable avahi-daemon service???
<Jezze> Hello . new gutsy user here
<Super-Sonic-Sega> WTF
<Super-Sonic-Sega> -.-
<flyingfree> dshepherd are you researching compiz reqs>?
<ctothej> !hi | Jezze
<ubotu> Jezze: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<osmosis> how do I change the default editor that crontab -e uses ?
<edj> if i install gutsy (7.10) the compiz is straight off?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I'm tyring to install this one program and it keeps saying 'the dependency is not satisfiable'
<shawn_selig29> cochiseIRL,  i tried the command it says in the howto but temrinal says no file/...........can you help?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> -.-
<randomc0de> We have 13 iMac's that all NetBoot and sometimes need to be simultaneously controlled - like opening the same program on all at once.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> wtf does that mean
<_4a42_> does anybody have any ideas why dma keeps turning off on my dvd drive? remove disk from drive, turn it on, put disk in and it turns off again...
<adac2> edj: exactly
<tyronepolleri> hey all I have i question can I install  PulseAudio in ubuntu? will it run normally?
<wobblywu> Super-Sonic-Sega: you're not made for linux, are you?
<DShepherd> flyingfree, i think you can /j #xubuntu and ask there. they might can help you out
<Super-Sonic-Sega> what?
<edj> ok i'll give it a shot
<edj> thanks man
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I'm just trying to get this program on
<edj> laterz
<loxley_> Super-Sonic-Sega: how the heck are you installing anyways? it should grab the dependency for you.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> gFTP
<astro76> randomc0de, sounds like you'd be interested in this http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<adac2> edj: no problem!
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I just open it
<joshritger> I am currently running Fiesty Fawn on my main machine and I know that Gutsy Came out a while ago. I installed Xubuntu Gutsy on an older machine to test out my wifi card, it worked great out of the box, my question is, am I going to see a great benefit in ugrading my fiesty to gutsy. If i upgrade to gutsy is it better to do a fresh install or upgrade through the update manager?
<ompaul> Super-Sonic-Sega, that is not installing - that is getting - what program is it
<Super-Sonic-Sega> gFTP
<randomc0de> Wow, that is pretty cool
<BigDaddy_> grrr... someone took my name
<Jezze> for those who know ConvertXtoDVD , let me tell me that it works perfectly with wine in gutsy
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I open it and it goes to package Installer
<randorfer> just updating works fine
<ctothej> tyronepolleri: it installs fine, and is a great audio system, but it will take some configuring on your part to get everything working correctly.
<BigDaddy_> Anyways, anyone at all. NO-IP ???
<ompaul> Super-Sonic-Sega, so sudo apt-get install gftp gets it and installs it
<wobblywu> Super-Sonic-Sega: use apt-get
<loxley_> Super-Sonic-Sega: aptitude, apt-get familiar to you?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> k
<adac2> Super-Sonic-Sega: try to type in the terminal or konsole: sudo apt-get install gftp
<wobblywu> Super-Sonic-Sega: instead of blaming linux for the things you're not familiar with ;)
<tyronepolleri> ctothej: is it hard? i am a newby
<mfstitz> no, it's not difficult
<Maenad> i cant find any relevant (recent) guide online to add a user to netatalk. ive installed netatalk by synaptic package manager, but all the guides ive found requires an fresh compile of netatalk (and kernel patch) which makes me think "this isnt the guide i should use"
<ctothej> tyronepolleri: I believe that there are some good setup instructions on the web in the wiki and forums.
<mfstitz> just make sure you're a root user (sudo)
<Maenad> can anyone tell me where i might find a guide to add a user for netatalk?
<Maenad> or at least smb?
<ompaul> !components | Super-Sonic-Sega
<ubotu> Super-Sonic-Sega: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Maenad> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Super-Sonic-Sega> In windows you just double click the .exe installer
<Maenad> !netatalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netatalk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tyronepolleri> ctothej: thank you man I'll try to do it. by the way do you use it?
<kevin> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mirak> hi
<adac2> Super-Sonic-Sega: yea and in linux it is not eveen neccessarely to click lol
<ader10> When I resume my computer from 'sleeping' my internet is always 'disconnected'. I have to right click the connection manager and disable then re-enable the internet. I want to not have to be able to do that. Is there a way?
<SudoKing> Hello? Can anyone send me a copy of the Ubuntu startup sound? Using Kubuntu...
<loxley_> Super-Sonic-Sega: yea, and then you have you whole OS cluttered with viruses
<pamela> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on an acer Aspir 5613 and i've to deal with those freaking buttons to turn on/off wifi. this one seems to don't work correctly as the gnome-network-manager can't see any AP (while i'm sure that there are at least two) any ideas?
<tyronepolleri> !netatalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netatalk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<randorfer> what wireless card do you have
<mfstitz> does anyone know how to configure clients to authenticate against an LDAP server? (Both are running ubuntu 7.10)  Apparently there were merges in some of the config files between 7.04 and 7.10 and none of the current documentation out there has been written for guttsy
<ctothej> tyronepolleri: I've tried it once before and had it mostly working, but it puts extra stress on your cpu, as it has to mix the audio together from multiple audio sources (software mixing). Its great for a sound server to play sound on 1 set of speakers from multiple machines though.
<BigDaddy_> OK, how about FTP servers. Anyone familiar with those?
<ader10> When I resume my computer from 'sleeping' my internet is always 'disconnected'. I have to right click the connection manager and disable then re-enable the internet. I want to not have to be able to do that. Is there a way?
<pamela> randorfer, 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<baudSmoke> SuperSonic you can get linux binaries where you just double click the file and it opens, no install needed.
<demon_spork> !patience | ader10
<ubotu> ader10: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shawn_selig29> i got a cean install of 7.10...and for some reaosn the boot splash never shows at bootup....can anyone help me fix it?
<mirak> wouldn't it be nice to separate base OS release cycle from the applications and servers that could be upgraded continually ?
<ader10> demon_spork: You can hel?
<Wanderer> anyone know if there are apache1.3 packages for gutsy?  got a legacy app that won't work in 2.0
<ader10> demon_spork: help?
<mfstitz> does anyone know the steps for configuring an ubuntu client to authenticate against an LDAP server?
<tyronepolleri> ctothej: I think that is not the program I am looking for I need one that would let me control the volume of individual aplications; i hope i am saying it right my english is not that good
<shawn_selig29> i would like to get the boot splash at bootup fixed so i cna see it starting up........does anybody ow about this problem?
<mirak> like one year for the base OS and the applications like continually when upstream versions are stable number versions ?
<Munk333_> hey guys, how do I find the file properties at commandline?
<chimpo> On this laptop im trying to sort, it has an ati gfx card in it, but in the "restricted drivers" section it doesnt list the ati driver
<ctothej> tyronepolleri: Your English is fine. I'm not sure if you get that control from pulse audio actually. If you do it's a feature I didn't know about.
<chimpo> any ideas?
<thruxton`> Munk333_: what properties exactly?
<adac2> Munk333_: ls -l -h
<ader10> When I resume my computer from 'sleeping' my internet is always 'disconnected'. I have to right click the connection manager and disable then re-enable the internet. I want to not have to be able to do that. Is there a way?
<pamela_> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on an acer Aspir 5613 and i've to deal with those freaking buttons to turn on/off wifi. this one seems to don't work correctly as the gnome-network-manager can't see any AP (while i'm sure that there are at least two) any ideas?
<Pelo> chimpo, that means that your video card is not supported by the restricted driverr , you 'll have to use the binairy dirver
<Pelo> !ati | chimpo
<ubotu> chimpo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chimpo> cheers
<ctothej> ader10: give it a few minutes dude, search the forums too at ubuntuforums.org
<loxley_> ader10: if you keep posting that same line all the time you'll never loose your internet connection
<Munk333_> thruxton`: the file is highlighted black and I cant open it
<ompaul> ader10, you are asking too often please give it 15 mins at least thanks
<valemon> hello
<Pelo> pamela_,  start by looking up your comp model in this list see if there is any advice  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<randorfer> pam, if you are sure that it is actually working you can install wifi-radar to check and see if is just the gnome-network manager having issues
<Maenad> hi i installed netatalk from synaptic package manager. can someone tell me how i would add a user who can connect to it?
<valemon> is dapper dan supported?
<FalandA> hey guys, i m using VB Studio 2005, and i want to use C# on ubuntu with SQL server. what should i do ? and install ?
<tyronepolleri> ctothej: I am not sure but I read something about it in this website: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Interviews/LennartPoettering?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=PulseAudio.pnG
<thruxton`> Munk333_: use the `file' command to find out what kind of file it is: file some_file_name
<ompaul> Wanderer, apt-get install apache
<Pelo> valemon, you mean dapper drake ?
<ader10> ctothej: I've already searched with no success :( ompaul: I doubt most people scroll up to 15 minutes ago to see if anyone asked a question. loxley_I'd like that, that's what I want to happen.
<ader10> :)
<ctothej> tyronepolleri: pulse audio has its own web site, check that out
<flyingfree> hey question anyone got any expereince working with compiz in an xfce environ?
<thruxton`> Munk333_: then you can determine what is best to open it with
<FalandA> flyingfree: try compiz-fusion channel
<Pelo> flyingfree, ask in #compiz-fusion
<FalandA> hi guys, i m using VB Studio 2005, and i want to use C# on ubuntu with SQL server. what should i do ? and install ?
<Munk333_> thruxton`: Thanks! turns out its a broken link
<flyingfree> thanks
<BigDaddy_> no-ip... anyone at all in here know how to configure it?
<quittt> As armas e os barões assinalados que, da Ocidental praia lusitana, por mares nunca dantes navegados Passaram ainda além da Trapobana
<beerockxs> anyone have experience with getting an rt73 based USB wireless thingy to work?
<ompaul> ader10, you are requested nicely to not ask for 15 mins please do so, it is considered the way to participate
<valemon> Pelo
<theTrav> arg
<valemon> that is
<theTrav> so very very close
<Pelo> !es | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<adac2>  beerockxs:dlink?
<sander_> Anyone know how to set a static ip on a wireless device with wep in ubuntu?
<ctothej> tyronepolleri: I guess you can specify volume on a per application basis... that's really cool.
<valemon> so is dapper drake supported?
<beerockxs> adac2: yeah
<m1r> beerockxs: yes, it should work by defaualt in ubuntu 7.10
<tyronepolleri> ctothej: I just found it and it controls the volume per aplication I will try yo install it thank you man bye
<quittt> Pelo, my fears turned true...
<adac2>  beerockxs: are you using 64 bit version?
<theTrav> I've got my right screen working at the correct resolution, and my left screen not scrolling, however the resolution for my left screen is less than native.
<quittt> it is NOT Spanish!! it is portuguese =[[
<ompaul> valemon, yes
<ader10> ompaul: Okay, can you think of anything I can search on the forums in the meantime? I've already tried some things but they didn't turn up any answers
<DanMulvey> How do I set permissions for myself so that I can use sftp and create directories/upload files? My ssh/sftp account is already set up
<DrHalan_> hey all
<theTrav> more pressing though, when I select anything from the "places" menu, I don't get a window
<theTrav> so I can't browse files
<ctothej> !hi | DrHalan_
<ubotu> DrHalan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<valemon> in which repository will I find unrar?
<Pelo> valemon, yes for a while yet, dapper is the long term support version , four years, what is your question
<ompaul> ader10, no
<beerockxs> adac2: no, 32 bit
<baudSmoke> ader10, Check the power saving settings and try to set options that will prevent you from logging out or having to log back in on REsume
<DShepherd> !find unrar
<ubotu> Found: unrar-free, unrar
<DShepherd> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<DrHalan_> which file do i have to link? undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryExtension'
<Pelo> valemon,  just use the search feature,  no need to browse individual repos lists
<loxley_> DanMulvey: you want to upload to a shell ?
<beerockxs> adac2: i tried getting the driver module from http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz and following the HOWTOs, but it doesn't work
<Pelo> valemon,  sudo apt-get install unrar will install it directly
<adac2>  beerockxs: hmm it worked for me on 32 bit...but it disconnects from time to time. On 64 bit it didn't worked at all
<adac2>  beerockxs: it worked without installing something additional
<valemon> Pelo:
<valemon> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<valemon> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<valemon> is only available from another source
<DShepherd> valemon, mulitiverse
<DanMulvey> loxley_: I want to sftp into my server and upload files to it, I can connect and see the files/dir's but can't do anything
<valemon> sorry for the flood
<beerockxs> adac2: hmm
<loxley_> DanMulvey: sftp filename DanMulvey@your.host:/home/DanMulvey
<ader10> baudSmoke: It's not in the power management prefrences, do you know of any other dialog that might help?
<adac2>  beerockxs: wait
<Pelo> valemon, very odd, make sure you ahe multiverse and backport enalbled,   in synaptic , in the menu, under tools I think , look for repositories
<loxley_> DanMulvey: ohh sorry
<randorfer> sander go to system -> administration -> network then click on your wireless connection and click properties unenable roaming mode and put in your static ip information
<loxley_> DanMulvey: sftp , then issue put filename or get filename
<valemon> ok
<valemon> thanks
<DanMulvey> loxley_: It says access denied when I try that
<ompaul> DanMulvey, can you create a tar of the files you want?
<pamela> Pelo, found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5613AWLMi but no useful information
<loxley_> DanMulvey: ssh into and try to touch something
<pamela> Pelo, i guess that almost al recent acer uses the same method for turning wifi on/off
<loxley_> DanMulvey: if you cant do that, then rights are wrong for your homedir
<Pelo> pamela, I don,t have info on your problem, you could also try searching in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<DanMulvey> ompaul: I could, but it would be nicer to have ftp access from my windows machine w/ filezilla
<DanMulvey> loxley_: Ill try that
<adac2> beerockxs: if that all won't work try out ndiswrapper
<ompaul> DanMulvey, if you had a tarball it would be easier: scp user@server:/path/to/file.tar .
<beerockxs> adac2: how can i get the default module for it to load?
<randorfer> did that work for you sander?
<beerockxs> i upgrade from 7.06  and had a module from rt2x00.serialmonkey.net then
<adac2> beerockxs: was this a .deb file?
<DanMulvey> loxley_: Alright I can do stuff in my home dir, lemme try it in my ftp client again
<beerockxs> adac: no, that was manually installing the kernel moduel
<loxley_> DanMulvey: are you using a regular ftp client?
<DanMulvey> loxley_: yes
<demon_spork> how do I get the "find" command to search subdirectories?
<loxley_> DanMulvey: what os are you using to connect with?
<DanMulvey> I have xp and vista
<loxley_> DanMulvey: and ftp client is?
<Pici> demon_spork: just subdirectories from current dir = find . -name "*something*"
<DanMulvey> loxley_: filezilla
<adac2> beerockxs: uh...I'm sorry I dp not know that
<alber1> as root i do:
<alber1> groupadd ffox
<alber1> chown /usr/bin/firefox-bin :ffox
<alber1> usermod -g ffox myusername
<alber1> yet when i log in with my user, I can't run /usr/bin/firefox-bin even though i'm in the ffox group I created, why is this?
<tyronepolleri> demon_spork: type find --help nad it will describe the options
<loxley_> DanMulvey: okay, try winscp instead
<sander_> randorfer, Dosnt work when I try that.
<ompaul> !pastebin | alber1
<ubotu> alber1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DanMulvey> loxley_: ok I can do stuff in my home directory in filezilla, i was trying to add a seperate ftp folder for several users to access
<randorfer> what happens?
<Munk333_> how do I change permissions on a file?
<ackdesha> DanMulvey: Filezilla will handle SFTP.  Prefix the hostname with sftp://
<Pelo> Munk333_,  sudo chmod
<shawn_selig29> i just installed ubuntu...and when i bootup it doesnt show the boot logo progress bar..........does anyone know howto fix this?
<Munk333_> Pelo: thanks
<FalandA> guys which is the best sql server for linux ?
<ompaul> Munk333_, which file - chmod is usual be careful what you change
<loxley_> DanMulvey: try what ackdesha said
<Pici> !best | FalandA
<ubotu> FalandA: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<randorfer> sander_:  what happens?
<FalandA> Pici:  i m asking sql server :)
<Pelo> FalandA,  mysql seems popular
<Pici> FalandA: Yes, I know.
<adac2> beerockxs: one way would be to install an older kernel. reboot with this kernel...remove the the kernel you currently in and after that reinstall the new kernel again
<FalandA> Pelo: what do you think about Lamp ?
<DanMulvey> ackdesha: loxley: thanks that works :D
<sander_> randorfer, I loose network connection when I restart the connection
<TehUni> heh
<Pici> FalandA: lamp is a generic name
<FalandA> Pelo: i want a sql server for using c# programing so which one do you prefer?
<Pelo> FalandA,  do you know what lamp is ?
<FalandA> no i m just searching something on internet actually
<Patchak> is there any way in ubuntu to have the same effects than on mac OS ie: going to the corner of the window to go to the desktop or having a presentationof all open windows, etc...?
<TehUni> Patchak: google compiz.
<Pici> !compiz | Patchak
<ubotu> Patchak: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<benkong2> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> FalandA, lamp is an acronyme for Linux Apache Mysql Php
<AppleCyder> hello
<FalandA> pelo oh i see
<randorfer> sander_:  Are you making sure to change wpa to wep hex (if it is indeed a hex wep key) or ascii if it isn't
<Pici> Pelo: php/python/perl/p*
<ader10> When I resume my computer from 'sleeping' my internet is always 'disconnected'. I have to right click the connection manager and disable then re-enable the internet. I want to not have to be able to do that. Is there a way?
<FalandA> i choosed mono development for coding c# is it good you think ?
<AppleCyder> how do I enable a 3D desktop?
<Pelo> Pici, picki picki
<Pici> Pelo: :)
<alber1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45173/
<adac2> AppleCyder: what ubuntu version do you have?
<randorfer> applycyder:  system -> preferences -> appearences -> desktop effect and choose whatever you want
<Patchak> TehUni, Pici, thanks, looking
<randorfer> if your in 7.10
<AppleCyder> the newest
<bieb> later all ....
<AppleCyder> thank you
<Pelo> FalandA,  you might find beter advice on this in ##linux
<randorfer> np
<adac2> AppleCyder: then follow randorfer's advice
<FalandA> Pelo:  ty
<randorfer> sander_:  Are you making sure to change wpa to wep hex (if it is indeed a hex wep key) or ascii if it isn't
<Vad> How can I see what version of X.Org server do I have?
<aridese> hi, i need help fixing my ubuntu. X goes into safe mode and doesn't give me an error message.
<Pelo> Vad,  you can check in synaptic see what version of xserver is installed
<loxley_> ader10: if you use google
<loxley_> ader10: you would have found a bug report
<Pici> Vad: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<Pelo> aridese,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and review / modify the info as needed
<Vad> Ahh thank you
<ader10> loxley_: I've been searching the whole time, and I searched before I asked too, which is why I asked here. Would you show me the link to the bug report?
<aridese> Pelo, i have tried that to no avail. I don't know what the Xserver wants, and tried changing everything. any way to figure out whats exactly wrong?
<Pelo> aridese,  what is your video card ?
<javaJake> !dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<javaJake> !developer
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<javaJake> Erm, no
<javaJake> :P
<Pelo> javaJake, anything you want to know in particular ?
<loxley_> ader10: i give you the keywords so you can do some google practice : ubuntu network disabled when hibernating
<aridese> Pelo, Nvidia 6800GT. i have the nvidia driver compiled and running
<javaJake> Well, anyway
<Pelo> aridese, I donT' knwo then
<ader10> loxley_: I'm not hibernating >.<
<loxley_> ader10: i guess its the same dilemma
<aridese> ah
<javaJake> Can anyone tell me if the Ubuntu PPC Feisty kernel has these options enabled by default? http://hansmi.ch/articles/boot-linux-from-firewire#kernel
<theTrav> hey, I'm looking for an IM client that handles multiple services (msn and google talk at this stage) anyone got a reccommendation for me?
<aridese> does anyone know how to get the X error log if you're getting safe mode?
<Pelo> aridese, try searching the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<javaJake> theTrav, Pidgin or Kopete
<randorfer> theTrav:  pidgin
<LjL-Temp> aridese: more /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drulux> Is it possible for a Ubuntu computer to surf via a dial-up connection on a Vista computer?
<theTrav> thanks, I only just noticed pidgin
<theTrav> that wasn't in feisty right?
<javaJake> No
<Pelo> javaJake,  I doubt you'll get an answer
<randorfer> it prolly was called gaim
<javaJake> Pelo, yea... *sigh*
<randorfer> gaim became pidgin
<javaJake> Any developer channels?
<javaJake> They'd know
<Pici> !ppc | javaJake
<ubotu> javaJake: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<isforinsects> I'm looking to do some pretty bizarre fax to email server work, but I don't know what how how I should go about it.  Does someone have a suggestion as to which # I should go ask in?
 * SudoKing looks
<drulux> I would like to connect the two in a home network while letting the Vista computer manipulate the Ubuntu HDD, and letting the Ubuntu comp use the Vista computers internet connection.
<javaJake> Pici, I'm using Fesity. That's supported. :/
<ceil420> how do i boot with kernel option pci=noacpi or acpi=off?
<Pelo> javaJake, you might try checking the ubuntuwebsite for the release notes, but I dont, hvae a url for you
<drulux> Just wondering if it's possible.
<javaJake> Pelo, the release notes don't held
<javaJake> help*
<astro76> drulux, windows has something called ICS, internet connection sharing, built-in, should be easy to set up
<valemon> can I have in dapper's sources.list gutsy's repos?
<Patchak> pici, I see in the ubuntu download repository there is : Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm) Compiz configuration settings manager, is this compiz itself or just an add on??
<drulux> astro76: Okay. Thanks.
<Pelo> valemon,  it is not recommended
<javaJake> Is there a list of kernel options enabled for different Ubuntu installations?
<Pici> Patchak: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<LjL-Temp> drulux, that's a problem with Vista. you're looking for "ICS", or Internet Connection Sharing - try asking about that in ##windows. on the Ubuntu side, it's just a normal network connection.
<Vad> Sorry, but it turns out I need to see what release of X11 how do I have. How can I do that?
<drulux> Okay.
<drulux> Thanks man.
<randorfer> patchak:  ccsm is compiz, by default gnome-compiz is installed (ccsm has more functionality / more bleeding edge)
<Pelo> javaJake,  I think it would probabaly be faster to install and test
<ceil420> how do i boot with kernel option pci=noacpi or acpi=off?
<Patchak> Pici, the latest
<javaJake> Vad, apt-cache show xorg-server
<FalandA> c'ya all good night everybody
<Vad> javaJake: package not found..
<randorfer> patchak:  install it and then select "advanced desktop effects" from the appearence menu
<Patchak> Pici, just dropped from windows yesterday
<javaJake> Pelo, well, thanks, but installing and testing would leave Ubuntu unbootable. :|
<Pelo> ceil420,  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add those options to the apropriate boot line
<ctothej> !boot | ceil420
<ubotu> ceil420: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pici> Patchak: just install ccsm, Compiz is installed by default on 7.10
<Patchak> randorfer, ok ahhhh cool!
<Patchak> wow this is hot
<ceil420> cheers Pelo, ctothej
<javaJake> Vad, apt-cache show xserver-xorg
<javaJake> Vad, whoops. :P
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> im new to linux
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i suck
<Pici> javaJake: try looking here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=133
<randorfer> cool
<randorfer> what can we help you with
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> beryl
<Vad> Ah. So I think I'm on 7.2
<Vad> Thanks!
<Pelo> Metal-Maniac-Mat, youare new no one expects you to be amazing yet, we give you a week to get up to scratch
<randorfer> beryl recently merged (re-merged) with compiz
<randorfer> so it is probably what you are looking for
<Pelo> Metal-Maniac-Mat,  beryl is dead, it is now compiz-fusion
<Patchak> I'm so happy to have dumped windows.. seriously linux and Ubuntu are really awesome,I love the feel of Ubuntu, I already feel like home
<Patchak> ;)
<ecke|away> lol @ Pelo
<randorfer> if you want to get it going on your computer and u have 7.10 go to
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> ok
<Pici> javaJake: and fyi, 6.10, not feisty was the lastest ppc version officially supported.
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> where do i get it from?
<randorfer> system -> preferences -> desktop effects
<randorfer> and turn it on
<javaJake> Pici, .....
<ecke|away> one week i say, you have one week!
<Pelo> !enter | randorfer
<ubotu> randorfer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<javaJake> Pici, that doesn't make any sense, but OK. :P
<ecke|away> and then, we come for your thumbs
<ecke|away> :)
<Patchak> randorfer, all those were for me?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i like mIRC alot better the Xchat
<Dekkard> :P
<randorfer> patchak:  metal-manaic asked about compiz aswell
<Patchak> I'm using lostIrc and it's fine really
<Patchak> randorfer, oh I see heh
<Pelo> Metal-Maniac-Mat,  if you just installed you likely hvae xchat-gnome running,  go into add/remove and install the real xchat much nicer
<Pici> javaJake: er, yeah, my brain is working fuzzily (or something) tonight
<Dekkard> jIRCii looks like murk..
<randorfer> metal-maniac-mat:  did that answer your question?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i downloaded xchat
<ecke|away> Metal-Maniac-Mat, you can change the colors of Xchat to mIRC theme under settings.
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> cauise i was usiing penguin or something
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> and that sucked
<adac2> Metal-Maniac-Mat: when you use it a bit longer you will begin to like it i guess
<javaJake> :)
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> yer
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> like anything thing else
<adac2> Metal-Maniac-Mat: for me mirc sucks now:)
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
 * Metal-Maniac-Mat hugs mIRC
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> so what has beryl changed to again?
<Pici> !beryl | Metal-Maniac-Mat
<ubotu> Metal-Maniac-Mat: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<randorfer> compiz-fusion
<fxr_> i have a 88 key wireless keyboard that works perfect in fedora but i cant for the life of me get the keys configured for ubuntustudio feisty.. my brain is melting here..
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> mmmk
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> well im glad i can still boot it windows
<randorfer> metal-maniac-mat if you want to be able to configure it you can, apt-get install ccsm
 * Metal-Maniac-Mat loves his triple boot system
<Patchak> randorfer, since you seem to know how it works.. what is the plugin needed to do like in mac OS where I can see all the windows by going to the corner???
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> well at least this server is alot more helpful then my usual server
<Dekkard> compiz fusion
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> mmk
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> ill have a look
<riotkittie> Patchak: that's expose i think
<riotkittie> no wait. scale.
<drmikecrowe> hey folks, stupid question:  I want to use the command line "mail" utility, but don't remember what package it's in.  Is that mailx?  Or do I need to install postfix or something?
<fatricide> c.gr
<randorfer> patchak:  scale.  in ccsm go to the scale plugin, then actions initiate window picker and set screen edge to what ever you want (top right)
<KI4IKL> How do I connect to a network printer in ubuntu?
<tyronepolleri> i have an nfts partition and I cannot see it
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i was told that if i really wanted to get into computer i should use linux
<randorfer> ccsm is called "advanced desktop effects" under system -> preferences
<tyronepolleri> what can i do i don't have windows installed
<ardahel> hi
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  what version of ubuntu do you have installed?  Do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<adac2> KI4IKL: over cups print server
<ardahel> my first message in here
<Patchak> riotkittie, thanks, I,ll read throu the docs but this looks awesome thanks gus
<Patchak> guys
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: I have the last version 7.10
<KI4IKL> adac2, I have it shared, how do I connect though?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Hi need some help with Samba - I can't connect to windows (vista) shared drive, already changed the security policy on the vista box but still cant connect
<pcglue> Can anyone recommend a diff util with a GUI?
<tushyd> anyone know why my wlan0 connects to a router but then drops it 5 seconds later?
<astro76> pcglue, meld
<pcglue> astro76, thanks
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  in a terminal type ntfs-3g
<josiahw> can someone help me back up this external hard drive using dd? I think the command I want is dd if=/OSBoot of=backup.img... but not sure. Does that look right?
<purplebob> has anyone tried to set up kvm before with a tap device, ive got it creating a tap0 device but none of the pings sent to it seem to be picked up by winxp running in the VM
<bmk789> how do you print a 2550x3300 image out on a 8.5x11 sheet of paper?  because it seems like there is no software capable of it
<RobbieSyd> I have a weird problem here. google.com resolves and responds with ping. wget however ends up going after ip address 1.0.0.0 . Ive put the output here http://pastebin.com/m17782e31
<astro76> bmk789, gimp?
<bmk789> gimp cant, inkscape cant, digikam cant, gnome photo printer cant
<tushyd> anyone know why my wlan0 connects to a router but then drops it 5-10 seconds later? (happens on multiple routers)
<adac2> KI4IKL: http://localhost:631/
<purplebob> josiah > the if=... should have a device like   /dev/hda1
<RobbieSyd> firefox etc of course isnt working either
<CyberAgeVoodoo> bmk789, can you print to pdf then print that?
<pamela> i'll give my naked photos to anyone that will help me getting my wifi card work :p
<tushyd> RobbieSyd: sounds like a DNS issue
<adac2> pamela: lol
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: I typed nfts-3g /dev/sda2 and it tells me that there is no mountpoint specified
<bmk789> CyberAgeVoodoo: ill try it
<Jezze> pamela I'm your man, tell me the specifics
<RobbieSyd> ive got a adsl modem, has its own dns server
<CyberAgeVoodoo> lol, who makes your wifi card, and you can save the pics
<RobbieSyd> but ive checked the primary dns address and its correct
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  thats what I wanted to hear, I was just making sure it was installed
<adac2> pamela: as linux is freeware we should share the pics too
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: so what can i do?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> lol
<RobbieSyd> wouldnt ping not work if it was dns?
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  check under places, it may have automatically mounted there, otherwise ill lookup how to mount it manually, one moment
<Maenad> can someone help me write a simple samba conf file to allow me to access / (root dir) with full access?
<josiahw> purplebob: this is what I get back when I do dd if=/media/OSBoot of=/home/josiah/OSBoot.img http://pastebin.ca/785010
<CyberAgeVoodoo> anyone here have issues connecting to a vista shared drive (I know I know vista ick)
<pamela> Jezze, i've a Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card with the default ubuntu module installed. it's showed up in iwconfig but can't find networks. oh, the notebook has one of that buttons to turn it on/off
<Patchak> wtf: http://compiz.org/FAQ/Users
<RobbieSyd> where can I set everything manually? the little flashing icon on the taskbar doesnt give me all the fields
<Jezze> I gor this problem hope somebody can tell me what's going on. Once in a while my totem player shows my videos all fucked up and after I reboot everything is all right, any ideas what will be the cause?
<mcquaid> does flash fullscreen (meaning hardware scaling fullscreen not the restart the stream in another window) work for anyone?
<Pici> !language | Jezze
<ubotu> Jezze: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Patchak> I'm I dreaming or that page is just a spam link fest heh
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> ahhh
<purplebob> josiah, looks like your passing a directory when you need to pass a block device
<tushyd> anyone know why my wlan0 connects to a router but then drops it 5-10 seconds later? (happens on multiple routers)
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> where do i download Compiz Fusion from?
<mcquaid> I read adobe's flash for linux supports it but doesn't work here
<Jezze> oppp sorry for my french
<randorfer> metal-maniac:  apt-get install ccsm
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i sunno what that means
<tyronepolleri> randorfer:i am sure it is not mounted i can't find anything
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<josiahw> purplebob: what is a block device and how do I pass it? Is there a dd gui I could use?
<adac2> tushyd: which card do you have?
<randorfer> metal-maniac:  type it into a terminal
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> yes?
<bmk789> CyberAgeVoodoo: didnt work
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: i also tryed typing sudo mount /dev/sda2 and it did not work
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  type ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/windows
<tushyd> adac2: Intel 4965 AGN
<CyberAgeVoodoo> bmk789, can you shrink the resolution?
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  well, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/windows
<ricanelite_> how do i get direct rendering running on my Geforce 8400GS? I have restricted drivers enabled and it installed the drivers
<pamela> Jezze, i'm trying ndiswrapper now, but i'm pretty convinced that the button is the problem
<RobbieSyd> is there any file where you can set all your ip address, dns, subnet mask, gateways etc?
<bmk789> CyberAgeVoodoo: i did the same thing at 90dpi before and it printed out ugly, so now its 300dpi but nothing will print it
<flyingfree> how do I change xubuntu back into ubuntu
<purplebob> josiah , run mount, then see where is /media/OSBoot and see the device that it is mounted from
<omar> bonjour
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> all it said was
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> mat@mat-desktop:~$
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: it says again no mount point specified
<tkooda> anyone here got a gutsy box they can try to build a package on?  (I get an error while compiling the unmodified 'runit' sources)
<tushyd> adac2: any ideas?
<randorfer> metal-maniac:  open a terminal and type, apt-get install ccsm , that will install compiz fusion for you.  Then enable it by going to system -> preferences -> apperance -> visual effects and choosing custom.  You will then configure it using the "advanced desktop effects" under system -> preferences
<jussio1> Metal-Maniac-Mat: run it as root
<adac2> tushyd: you using ndiswrapper
<adac2> ?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> I DID
<omar> السلام
<jussio1> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flyingfree> how do I change xubuntu back into ubuntu
<tushyd> adac2: nope, it was working for a while
<flyingfree> is it just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  are you sure that is it on partition two?
<josiahw> purplebob: ah that makes more sense... thank you I will try that
<jussio1> Metal-Maniac-Mat: did you reply to me or randorfer?
<tushyd> adac2: but then all of a sudden it stopped working. It also won't switch from roaming mode
<Cinam_Wrk> stop inviting ppl in here - if they want to come - they will
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> randorfer
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<tushyd> in the network manager
<CyberAgeVoodoo> bmk, try this http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> can you pm
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: yes but just in case how can i check?
<adac2> tushyd: then i fear the card could be broken
<jussio1> Metal-Maniac-Mat: just add sudo befor his command
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> all this writting is confuzling me
<randorfer> metal-maniac:  sorry, sudo apt-get install ccsm
<tushyd> but some routers work and some don't?
<adac2> tushyd: you didnÄt change the sestem?
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  type mount
<adac2> *system
<josiahw> purplebob: that seems to be doing the trick
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> mmk
<tushyd> I don't think so... I don't really know enough
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> we shall see
<lurix66> hello
<tushyd> maybe I will format and reinstall
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: mount /dev/sda2 ?
<tushyd> or try a live cd
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: or only mount
<adac2> tushyd: yea try that...than you see
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  no, mount with no arugments and see if sda2 is mounted
<tushyd> adac2: thanks
<spiekey> hello!
<adac2> tushyd: was you idea ;)
<spiekey> how can i rename my network interface?
<tushyd> :)
<tkooda> could someone please try this on a gutsy box and tell me if it builds for them?:  `wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/runit/{runit_1.7.2-1.dsc,runit_1.7.2.orig.tar.gz,runit_1.7.2-1.diff.gz} && dpkg-source -x runit_1.7.2-1.dsc && cd runit-1.7.2 && dpkg-buildpackage`
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  otherwise open use gparted and check what parition number your ntfs drive is
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: no it is not mounted
<spiekey> e.g. eth0 should be called "internet"
<mcquaid> anyone know if there is a repository with the latest adobe flash?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> [sudo] password for mat:
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> Reading package lists... Done
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> Building dependency tree
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> Reading state information... Done
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> E: Couldn't find package ccsm
<Patchak> what is the "super" key it's mentionned often in the enhanced desktop thing
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> mat@mat-desktop:~$
<Pici> !paste | Metal-Maniac-Mat
<ubotu> Metal-Maniac-Mat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: ok it is sda2
<Pici> Patchak: the 'windows key'
<mcquaid> btw, is there some main listing with all the known/popular repositiories
<adac2> Metal-Maniac-Mat: then it is already installed
<Patchak> ahhh thanks
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: and it is not mounted how can i mount it?
<adac2> Metal-Maniac-Mat: type ccsm in the console
<saftle> hey, well, I had a nearly empty ntfs partition filling up the first 40 gigs of my second HDD, I instead formatted it as an ext3 partition and once i mount I can't make folders or anything? All I see is a "lost and found" directory. Any suggestions on how I can actually start adding files to this partition?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> console?
<matttis> Hi, some minutes ago, I tried to install ubuntu, but the system (or the screen?) frooze. Maybe its just a graphic error, because I didn't left IRC with ping timeout. What can I do this time ?
<adac2> Metal-Maniac-Mat: teminal
<komputes> mcquaid: what version on Ubuntu are you using, because in 7.10 you can gel flash through add/remove
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> mmk
<CyberAgeVoodoo> anyone a SAMBA guru
<randorfer> metal-maniac:  ahh im sorry, sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<mcquaid> komputes, yes i'm on 7.10 and have flash installed, but I"m not getting the fullscreen option.  I read the latest have hardware scaling support
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> it says
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed.
<RobbieSyd> hey is there any file/app where you can set all your ip address, dns, subnet mask, gateways etc?
<jussio1> Metal-Maniac-Mat: it sounds like you have got the universe repo enabled. go to synaptic - manage repositories and make sure all the boxes are clicked
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<mcquaid> ubuntu comes with 9.0.48 but there is a newer version
<Patchak> wow the scale plugin is nice
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> im so god dam confused
<Patchak> well thanks all and good night, I think I'm gonna love that ubuntu thing!
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> why oh why is linux such a..... b
<saftle> mcquaid: I use source-o-matic for ubuntu repos. google source-o-matic, am not the most linux savy person, so I can't guarantee that is the bes, :P
<randorfer> metal:  I was wrong, dont try to do apt-get install ccsm, do sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> hahahaok
#ubuntu 2007-11-20
<astro76> !sourceomatic | mcquaid
<mcquaid> Metal-Maniac-Mat, there is no ccsm package (but there is a binary called that) the package you're looking for is called compizconfig-settingsmanager
<ubotu> mcquaid: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<saftle> yes, :D
<mcquaid> thx saftle astro76
<matttis> Hi, some minutes ago, I tried to install ubuntu, but the system (or the screen?) frooze. Maybe its just a graphic error, because I didn't left IRC with ping timeout. What can I do this time ?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> doesnt this all have to be downloaded?
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  did you find what the partion number was with gparted?
<Ahmad_> saftle , i thing u changed somehow the prmissions of the drive , did u ?
<lurix66> Hi, I'm still stuck with NO SOUND after upgrading to Gutsy. Anyone knows how to recover?
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: yes it is sda2
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> hoe can i just put it in the command prompt and it knows what im poking at
<saftle> Ahmad_: no, I just reformatted and that was it. not sure what to do now.
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: and it is in the third position because i have an unallocated space in the middle
<mcquaid> ah ok, no i don't want to regenerate my sources.list.  I want to search alternate repositories.  Like there's mediubuntu reps. I'm looking for others
<saftle> Ahmad_: I formatted using the gparted livedisc after having the same problem with the gparted in ubuntu
<lurix66> mrigns = it?
<mcquaid> what we need is the equivalent of www.apt-get.com/search
<randorfer> tyronepolleri:  try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
<xange> after upgrading from fiesty to gutsy beryl isn't working correctly...is there a issue tracking page I can go to to learn more?
<astro76> mcquaid, the only other one that is useful or recommended IMO is the official wine one if you need wine
<randorfer> mcquid:  apt-cache search
<Ahmad_> saftle , i think there is an option in g parted to lock the partition !!
<saftle> xange: beryl is no longer supported. check out compiz fusion. I liked beryl better, but you'll get the hang of compiz fusion pretty quick.
<astro76> mcquaid, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<pdxkid> hi all
<cvd> its there a way to make the update-manager stop asking to upgrade to a new version of opera?
<xange> thanks saftle
<matttis> Hi, some minutes ago, I tried to install ubuntu, but the system (or the screen?) frooze. Maybe its just a graphic error, because I didn't left IRC with ping timeout. What can I do this time ? File system has already been installed (but the system doesn't boot on its own, just with cd)
<mcquaid> astro76, can't agree there.  there have been numerous repositories over the years that have come in handy
<saftle> xange: np
<pdxkid> any idea why aumixer no longer works (doesn't matter if gutsy install is upgrade or fresh)
<mcquaid> mediubuntu rep for example to get the w32codecs, and for ffmpeg with mp3 support
<saftle> Ahmad_: ok, thx, I'll try and check out the gparted settings.
<lurix66> I also have pbms with sound
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> yay
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> it worked
<mcquaid> and there have been ones in the past for latest beryl etc
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i love you guys
<williammanda_> what is the link for the next ubuntu release?
<mcquaid> should one use caution using other reps, sure. but I wouldn't say there are of no use
<randorfer> metal:  glad to hear that
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> now if only i could make ubuntu look like.... the W word
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<lurix66> pdxkid what is yr pbm?
<matttis> HELLO ?
<lurix66> hello
<randorfer> metal:  you can, but why?  If you want it to look like something mainstream do a google for mac4lin
<Super-Sonic-Sega> how do I log in as root, it says I have to be root to shutdown from bash
<tyronepolleri> randorfer: it tells me NTFS is either inconsistent or you have a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware and to run chkdsk on windows
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> guess i like linux
<Pici> !sudo | Super-Sonic-Sega
<ubotu> Super-Sonic-Sega: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pdxkid> aumix: SOUND MIXER READ_DEVMASK
<matttis> lurix66: could you have a short look on my problem ?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> but i like the look of windows better
<pdxkid> i've got gutsy on 5 machines now (desktops and laptops)
<pdxkid> does this on all of them
<cvd> ?
<saftle> Super-sonic-sega: "sudo passwd" creates your root password and then you just type in "su" and then put in the password or root, and you're in.
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> you gotta admit... they did catch on to something
<randorfer> metal-maniac:  alright, then install kde and look for one of the 100 emerald themes that immataes aero
<aqualung> i have a problem with gutsy :(
<Super-Sonic-Sega> oh lol
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I never made a root password
<randorfer> tyron:  then you are over my head
<Pici> !wfm | saftle Super-Sonic-Sega
<ubotu> saftle Super-Sonic-Sega: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<randorfer> super-sonic:  you can also just do sudo su
<Pici> Super-Sonic-Sega: Please read the link that ubotu sent you.  That explains the proper way to do things.
<seph1roth> hi any one knows how to get my wireless 5007eg card work?
<Patchak> Metal-Maniac-Mat, I love mac OS more than WIN and Ubuntu is pretty hot with all those advanced desktop stuff
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I'm just making a root password
<cvd> ?
<lurix66> who is having pbms with sound after going to Gutsy?
<saftle> ubotu: ic, sorry, just trying to help out, :P
<Patchak> what does sudo stand for, just curious
<seph1roth> when i open my info in terminal the card says access denied
<Patchak> super user d o ??
<Pici> Super-Sonic-Sega: Yes, I know. That is discouraged and not reccomended. please read ubotu's link.
<randorfer> seph1roth:  for now the madwifi will not work.  Install ndiswrapper and get the net5111.inf file for windows xp and install it under ndiswrapper
<matttis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<seph1roth> i did
<Pici> Patchak: superuser do or switch user do
<seph1roth> but
<MONO84> hi there need some wireless help! anyone?
<cvd> its there a way to make the update-manager stop asking to upgrade to a new version of opera?
<seph1roth> the drive says permission denied
<Patchak> ahhh do
<Super-Sonic-Sega> well I'm making one anyway just becuase your telling men ot to
<Patchak> ok
<Super-Sonic-Sega> XD
<aqualung> im having probs with wireless usb in gutsy but it works fine in fawn
<tomasso> how do i install the scanner_
<tomasso> ?
<saftle> Pici: sorry, was just trying to help out, :P, btw,  just talked to ubotu not realizing it's a bot, heh
<seph1roth> ny one knows?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> oh looks like I had a root password all along
<Super-Sonic-Sega> O.o
<randorfer> seph1roth:  for now the madwifi will not work.  Install ndiswrapper and get the net5111.inf file for windows xp and install it under ndiswrapper, follow this walkthrough (should work) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828&page=7
<mcquaid> hmm, i'm reading the adobe blog and as of beta 3 dated june 13 flash for linux had fullscreen support
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me what the best avi player and codec is in Ubuntu?  I've tried totem and vlc, but for some reason the picture seems quite grainy?
<aqualung> hey mono84 i need wireless help too!
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ok my only account is 'kurt' but it says I'm not root when I try shutting down with root
<adac2> aqualung: whats your card name?
<mcquaid> it doesn't work here.  can anyone confirm if flash fullscreen works?  and I mean hardware scaling not relaunch video in another window
<demon_spork> mikebeecham, what is your screen resolution?
<mikebeecham> demon_spork: 1280 x 1024
<aqualung> its a linksys wireless g usb network adapter
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> how do i do that kick ass cube thing
<aqualung> it workd in fawn
<kasansweat> Assuming I'm about to make the mistake of buying a wireless USB 'card' at CompUSA, does anyone one know if any particular brand/type are able to do security testing, - e.g. monitor/promiscuous mode, etc?
<Kl4m> mikebeecham: I also noticed wmv's are grainy in linux
<Maenad> hey any of you got a few minutes to spare to help me set up some kind of networking in linux? i mean, file sharing. smb or nfs or ftp.. any of them would work...
<lurix66> i need some help with sound,
<randorfer> metal:  in "advanced desktop effects" choose desktop cube and rotate desktop cube.  You then move it using ctrl + alt + arrow key or ctrl + alt + grab with mouse
<adac2> aqualung: did it worked from the scratch in feisty?
<aqualung> yes
<mikebeecham> Kl4m: it's true...i thought it was just me, as they work fine in WMP11...but maybe it's just a lacking in Ubuntu?
<aqualung> well no
<aqualung> i had to setup manual configuration
<aqualung> in network manager
<Kl4m> Maenad: if you want to share with Windows (or even orther linux) or a local network, smb is definetly best
<aqualung> roaming mode did not work
<adac2> aqualung: ok...but you din't use ndiswrapper
<Kl4m> !samba | Maenad
<ubotu> Maenad: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mikebeecham> demon_spork: would it have anything to do with getting the right codec?
<randorfer> kasansweat:  check card compatability out at madwifi.com (they are the leading devs for wifi support from my understanding)
<aqualung> correct no ndis wrapper
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> im trying but its not working
<kasansweat> randorfer: thanks!
<randorfer> kasansweat: madwifi.org *
<theBishop> is there any good DLNA client software?  for streaming from Mediatomb (etc)?
<Ktron> So, before I installed xserver-xgl, glxinfo reporting nothing missing and direct rendering yes, after installing xserver-xgl and logging out/back in, glxinfo reports "XFree86-DRI" as missing and direct rendering: No... any ideas why?
<Shapeshifter> is there a command that checks if a package is installed? (needed for a simple bash script)
<kazol3> Is there a way to have sudo on permanently (like su)? It's driving me crazy.
<Maenad> Kl4m: okay, i looked online for about an hour to try and figure out a simple configuration for /etc/samba/smb.conf so that i can access my home dir over my network and i cant come up with anything that works. would you mind helping me set that file up?
<randorfer> metal:  go to system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects and make sure you have custom selected
<Pelo> Ktron,  check in synaptic and instlal xfree
<lastelement0> hey everyone....im trying to mount my windows partition yet i cannot get it to mount.  i can see my restore partitions but not the main windows one
<Shapeshifter> kazol2: yes, but it's unhealthy and you shouldn't do that.
<kazol3> Shapeshifter: ?
<randorfer> kazol3:  type sudo su and that will give you su, otherwise if you do sudo once you wont have to supply a password for it when you use it again for awhile(has a time out)
<ahmad> Shapeshifter, apt-get install <programm>
<demon_spork> mikebeecham, if you don't have the right codec, it can't decode the video to play it
<RobbieSyd> hey is there any file/app where you can set all your ip address, dns, subnet mask, gateways etc?
<Evanlec> question: is it safe to compile a ubuntu kernel from their git repository?
<kazol3> randorfer: su does not work.
<adac2> aqualung: that's strange then...
<astro76> randorfer, kazol3, sudo -i is the nicer way to do that
<Shapeshifter> ahmad: no, I need a simple output. something like "yes" or "no" ;)
<lastelement0> hey everyone....im trying to mount my windows partition yet i cannot get it to mount.  i can see my restore partitions but not the main windows one\
<jamestech> RobbieSyd = System>Administration>Network
<Supersonicdarky> Need help - I tried to set up my tv as a second monitor
<Maenad> i looked online for about an hour to try and figure out a simple configuration for /etc/samba/smb.conf so that i can access my home dir over my network and i cant come up with anything that works. would someone mind helping me set that file up?
<adac2> aqualung: does the card work under windows?
<mikebeecham> demon_spork: it does play, but the playback is quite grainy?
<Supersonicdarky> ubuntu told me to logout to apply
<randorfer> kazol3:  if you type only su it will prompt you for a root password which is not setup by default in ubuntu.  Doing sudo su, or sudo -i as astro just pointed out, will give you su powers after entering your own password
<renan> [Need Help with ndiswrapper.. can anyone send me ndiswrapper.ko because i'm missing that?
<aqualung> yes it works fine in windows its just gutsy can detect the signal of my router by will not connect me
<kazol3> randorfer, astro: Thanks.
<Supersonicdarky> now it flashes an nvidia logo
<demon_spork> mikebeecham, what codec are is the video you are watchin encoded in?
<Kl4m> Maenad: sorry I have to go. You can ask #Samba also.
<Supersonicdarky> login screen shows up when tv unplugged
<mikebeecham> divx avis
<mikebeecham> demon_spork:
<randorfer> renan:  what error are you getting with ndiswrapper?
<Pelo> Supersonicdarky,  does it get stuck on the nvidia logo or deos it proceed to the desktop eventualy ?
<Supersonicdarky> but as soon as i login it shows logo and bak to login screen
<saftle> after reformatting a partition, I no longer have previledges to write to it? any suggestions on getting full write on both root and user?
<renan> randorfer, '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic//misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<jamestech> Hopefully a quick and easy question for someone... I have a load of files (001 - file1.txt, 002 - file2.txt, etc) is there a quick shell script that will rename them to remove the "001 - " prefix for me?
<randorfer> renan:  but what gives you that error, what do you type (modprobe ndiswrapper ?)
<renan> yes
<alber1> jamestech: i have the same question :(
<Supersonicdarky> how can I disable tv through terminal?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> is wine about 50mb?
<ricanelite> when i type in glxinfo | grep direct I get this Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Pici> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<ricanelite> I have a Geforce 8400GS
<randorfer> renan:  do locate ndiswrapper.ko
<Ktron> Pelo: alright, looking
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> erm
<renan> ricanelite, how do i fix that?
<Pelo> jamestech,  check in add/remove and search for rename,  it will install thunar which as a nice rename gui that does a butloadof stuff
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> is that a yes?
<Pelo> jamestech, for mass renaming
<ricanelite> dont know
<Pici> Metal-Maniac-Mat: 33mb about, not including any dependencies
<randorfer> renan:  (it probably is under /lib/modules/2.6.22/misc.ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<ricanelite> im trying to figure that out right now
<Pici> Metal-Maniac-Mat: so probably, yes.
<Ktron> Pelo: you mean the transitional package?
<jamestech> Pelo: ty
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Get_Compiz_Fusion
<saftle> any ideas on my partition problem? any help is appreciated. :D
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> thats where i am
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> no wait
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> wrong site
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<adac2> aqualung: search in synaptic for ralink
<Pici> Metal-Maniac-Mat: Compiz fusion is already installed in Ubuntu 7.10, you dont need to re-install it.
<renan> ricanelite, i already when all the way there.. but nothing is in that folder..
<mcquaid> cool. ok i manually updated to latest flash and fullscreen works if anyone cares
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> shh
<Pelo> Ktron, I didn'T mean anything specific, I was assuming that you were jsut missing one driver to run xgl properly
<jenda> Why is cp copying to a directory called /target/./ when told to "cp -rv /source/.* /target/" ? (i.e. trying to copy all hidden files in /source to /target
<Pici> Metal-Maniac-Mat: wine is also in the Ubuntu repositories
<MooIsh> Hello , is Fluxubuntu made by the same company as Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu ?
<Pici> !software| Metal-Maniac-Mat
<ubotu> Metal-Maniac-Mat: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Pelo> !enter | Metal-Maniac-Mat
<ubotu> Metal-Maniac-Mat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<javaJake> Metal-Maniac-Mat, Pici stole my comment. :)
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> awww
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> you huys
<javaJake> *sniff* ;)
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> guys*
<Pici> MooIsh: Its a 3rd party version of Ubuntu, but uses the Ubuntu distro as a base.
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> its not like im flooding or anything
<noblelover> how can i run .swf?
<javaJake> Metal-Maniac-Mat, not yet
<renan> can anyone plz send me ndiswrapper.ko
<MooIsh> Pici: Would I have basically the same thing as if I used Ubuntu with Fluxbox ?
<randorfer> renan:  if you don't have the ndiswrapper.ko file you should just re-install ndiswrapper (note you have to do this everytime that the kernel gets updated)
<PrimoTurbo> How do I make Ubuntu 7.10 automount my Windows XP partition on boot?
<jamestech> noblelover: just open it in firefox
<MooIsh> Pici: Or would it be grabass as Ubuntu ?
<Pici> MooIsh: I think that the Fluxbuntu devs do some other weird stuff, but it would be close to the same.
<noblelover> but it wont run
<noblelover> im trying to play a flash game
<Pelo> Metal-Maniac-Mat,  what you are doing is called vertical spam,  you are basicaly scrolling the channel for everyone else, it makes it hard to keep up with various discussions,  this is already a busy channel
<MooIsh> Pici: I tried Xubuntu, and even it ran slow
<renan> randorfer, i already reinstall a million time..
<renan> but nothing..
<Pici> MooIsh: you could ask in #fluxbuntu
<MooIsh> Pici: Slower than WindowsXP
<jamestech> noblelover: have you got flash player installed?
<MooIsh> Pici: OK
<theBishop> is anyone getting really bad performance from a Broadcom wifi nic in Feisty?  it was fine in previous releases
<randorfer> renan:  I can send you a copy of mine but just pasting it there probably will not work
<saftle> Pici: do you know how to change the previlidges on partitions? after formatting to a different format, I can no longer write to it.
<noblelover> adobe says it doesnt sup[port my platform and browser
<Pici> !fstab | saftle read this, it should help
<ubotu> saftle read this, it should help: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pelo> noblelover, you want flash ? check in synaptic, enalble multiverse and install flash-non-free  ( or just do a search for flash)
<Pici> noblelover: How did you install flash?
<randorfer> renan:  I am offering it to you right now over irc, otherwise if you prefer I can email it
<Pici> noblelover: and fyi, there is no linux version of Shockwave.
<noblelover> in firefox i told it toinstalmissing plugins
<noblelover>  and i chose the gnush i think
<randorfer> renan:  my real suggestion though is to remove it, do locate ndiswrapper and delete all files found, then do a fresh install
<Niculittu> hello, i have a problem with my acer aspire 9302: no sound.
<Niculittu> can someone help me?
<Pici> noblelover: gnash is a opensource implementation of flash, it is not the same thing as flash
<noblelover> oh
<Pelo> noblelover,  flash you ahve to install throught synaptic , not from FF
<jenda> BASH question: Why is cp copying to a directory called /target/./ when told to "cp -rv /source/.* /target/" ? (i.e. trying to copy all hidden files in /source to /target
<ecke|away> !repeat | jenda
<ubotu> jenda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jenda> ok, ok - sorry :)
<randorfer> renan:  what would you like me to do?
<Niculittu> i have an acer aspire 9302, but there's no audio. Help me please...
<randorfer> jenda:  perhaps you have a directory called . ? the only reason you need to send cp the -r flag is if you are copying directories...
<Pelo> !sound | Niculittu start here
<ubotu> Niculittu start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ecke|away> jenda, because .* also matches ./ which is the current directory
<pragma_> EH?!
<Luigi> Tomorrow, an important event is taking place in the lives of Daft Punk fans; they will be appearing on the internet. will Istanbul+Kino be sufficient to record this momentous series of moments?
<Luigi> Is there a better desktop recorder, for example?
<ipx_laptop> Im looking for a way to make my laptop screen turn black after only 15 seconds of inactivity, is that possible? (This is for when im in class on battery)
<Pici> jenda: how about something like: cp -r /.[A-Za-z0-9]* /new/dir/
<jmichaelx> do the server install CDs by any chance include the restricted modules?
<chimpo> right ive been trying to sort this for a while, when i try to run compiz it says "checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present"
<chimpo> and fails
<Pelo> ipx_laptop,  if you find the config file for the xscreensaver you might be able to ,but don't ask me where to look
<randorfer> ipx_laptop:  system -> power preferences and choose as appropriate
<ipx_laptop> randorfer: I cannot choose under 11 minutes there
<randorfer> ipx_laptop:  system -> power management *
<ipx_laptop> Pelo: hm ok...
<Pelo> chimpo,  try asking in #compiz-fusion they might know more about this then we do
<Angel> hi
<seph1roth> i installed my wireless card y isn't a wireless connection showing in network settings
<Pelo> ipx_laptop, start looking at the hidden folders in /home/username/
<Angel> Please anyone speak in Spanish ?
<Pici> !es | Angel
<ubotu> Angel: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<randorfer> ipx_laptop:  system -> preferences -> power management *
<seph1roth> i installed my wireless card y isn't a wireless connection showing in network settings
<Pelo> !wifi | seph1roth
<ubotu> seph1roth: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Angel> ok
<jenda> Pici: actually, kaot found another solution for me: for dotfile in `find /home/jenda -name ".*"`; do cp -rv $dotfile /change/this/to/dest/ ; done
<Angel> Thanks
<shawn_selig29> hi guys...... i want to add some songs to my ipod nano...... it currently has songs on it that was transfered with itunes.....but i want to add songs to it....can anyhow help me for hwoto do this?
<Pici> jenda: yes, I saw :)
<Pelo> seph1roth,  is the network manager set to roaming ?
<lastelement0> how can i get rid of my desktop icons? like of my mounted devices
<Pelo> shawn_selig29, try using gtkpod
<chimpo> ok pelo
<jmichaelx> wireless took a step backwards in gutsy... for rt2500 based cards at least
<jmichaelx> do the server install CDs by any chance include the restricted modules?
<randorfer> shawn:  plug it in and rythmbox should open, you can then click on your ipod and drag music to it and off of it
<Pelo> lastelement0,  gconf-editor   /apps/nautilus/desktop
<shawn_selig29> yah some program opened up...
<shawn_selig29> cool
<shawn_selig29> i'll try...
<shawn_selig29> thxs
<Luigi> Yeah, when I try to run compiz, is says I'm inelligible. I've got a 3D, OpenGL capable graphics card (Intel 82G965 integrated), but apparently my driver is experimental, since I initially had problems using my screen and had to use the nifty new card selector to get what I wanted out of my card.
<randorfer> shawn:  any problems just let us know
<ecke|away> Luigi, You can enable compiz but you will not be able to view video if you do.
<Pelo> Luigi, try asking in #compiz-fusion
<Luigi> Ok, Pelo
<ecke|away> Pelo, i know the answer to this one.
<shawn_selig29> ok i also jus tinstalled gtkpod...i'll take a look..i just odnt want ti to dlete any of my old songs
<Pelo> ecke|away, well grab him before he leaves
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,  I don'Tthink it will , but it's the recommended app for dealing with ipods
<randorfer> shawn:  In my experience (with an 80g 5.5gen video) it works fine for songs and video transfer
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,  I know from seing posts and articles that you can also use amarok and rhythmbox to manage your songs on ipods but I have no idea how
<Luigi> #compix-fuusion is deserted :-(
<shawn_selig29> the gtkpod...i openeid it now...and its asking for what gneration.........i dunnoo...its black iopd 1gb nano...
<Pelo> Luigi, learn to spell
<ecke|away> Luigi, if you enable compiz you will not be able to watch video
<lastelement0> how can i get workspaces to work in the cube? right now its not working properly
<Luigi> Pelo, what?
<CochiseIRL> Luigi, its #compiz-fusion
<randorfer> Pelo, Shawn:  when you hook up your ipod rythmbox should open.  On the left side you should see your ipod listed.  You can literally just drag songs there and it will do everything for you
<Pici> Luigi: #compiz-fusion, not #compiz-fuusion
<Pelo> lastelement0,  you need to add cube sides in the compiz manager thingy
<shawn_selig29> ok
<Luigi> Ohg, the channel name. That would be "Learn to type without errors ;-("
<Luigi> Oh* ;-)
<Pelo> randorfer,  i'll beleive you for now
<randorfer> Pelo, ;-) its what I do with mine
<Luigi> eckeaway, please explain further; Do you mean YOU were unable to watch video, or ALL users of Compiz(-Fusion) are unable to watch video?
<randorfer> Pelo, I only use gtkpod for transfering videos
<lastelement0> Pelo i have all of the cube options checked....
<Niculittu> my sound card is the Realtek ALC 883 (8 - channel), but i have no sound in my laptop, can someone help me?
<Pelo> randorfer,  I only have an RCA usb flash mp3 player,  Pearl,   the more i see ppl ask about ipods in here the less I am inclined to buy one
<Pelo> lastelement0,  you should see a number in there somewhere , the number of sides to the cube, of faces maybe that's what you need to change  , set to 1 by default if I recall
<randorfer> luigi:  with some intel cards you have to do something special to get compiz to work (something like checks = false) and the thing is at that point you can no longer play videos (have to disable compiz to do so)
<Pelo> lastelement0,  you can also ask in #compiz-fusion , they will know exactly what you need to change and where
<Luigi> radnorfer, thanks for the clarification.
<shawn_selig29> it wont let me drag and drop into rythmboc...
<Luigi> randofer*
<randorfer> lastelement: go to system -> preferences -> advanced desktop effects choose general options
<AngryElf> uhm, how come /etc/rc2.d/lirc doesn't automatically start lircd, but /etc/init.d/lirc start starts it up w/o any errors?
<demon_spork> how do I get firefox to say that it's OS is windows?
<Luigi> randorfer**
<randorfer> lastelement: and from there you can change cube side number
<ecke|away> randorfer, Luigi: Do sudo gedit /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager
<dimeotane> if i'm having problems with my upgrade from feisty to gutsy.... would it be better to reinstall gutsy fresh from CD?  my /home directory is on a separate partition.  Would have have to reset up everything again?
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,  there are several views in rhythmbox,  try turning on the libirary views that might help
<ecke|away> append line SKIP_CHECK=yes
<Luigi> Ok, bye everyone!
<randorfer> ecke|away:  yes that is what I had to do!
<shawn_selig29> shit......i just rmebred........it was alst synced on a mac..so its in mac format....
<Pici> !language | shawn_selig29
<randorfer> shawn:  shouldn't matter
<shawn_selig29> does that matter?
<shawn_selig29> ok
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> dimeotane,  all your settings and files will be saved and restored but you would have to reinstall applications
<ecke|away> Luigi, but your video will stop working. If you disable effects it will work again though.
<Pelo> dimeotane,  what is the problem you have with the upgrade ?
<Niculittu> luigi scusa sei italiano?
<randorfer> shawn:  you have to import songs into rythmbox first, then drag to ipod from rythmbox songs
<shawn_selig29> ok, sorry
<shawn_selig29> how do i import?
<Luigi> Niculittu : No.
<dimeotane> Pelo: so all my 'custom' applications would need to be reinstalled then...
<randorfer> shawn:  one second let me check lol
<Niculittu> parli italiano?
<shawn_selig29> ok
<shawn_selig29> thxs alot
<Pelo> dimeotane, yes
<shawn_selig29> if this works i'm rmeoving gtkipod or whever its called
<ecke|away> !it | Niculittu
<ubotu> Niculittu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dimeotane> Pelo:   problems with wireless, gnome, xorg resolutions, u name it
<evil_tech> how do you get desktop cube to function like an actual cube?
<Leilani> man, ubuntu is crazy fast with a quad core
<shawn_selig29> cause i need ipod to listen to going to school...lol
<Niculittu> ah va bene
<randorfer> shawn_selig29:  do Music -> import file, select the file with your music in it and click ok
<Leilani> lots better than my vista
<shawn_selig29> can i do import folder?
<Luigi> Leilani, I'm glad to hear it!
<randorfer> shawn_selig29:  Hooking up my ipod to walk through it with you aswell
<shawn_selig29> cause i got one folder that i always put music into
<randorfer> shawn_selig29:  yes
<shawn_selig29> thxs :)
<randomwalker> hi, how can i configure cron not to send me email unless there's an error?
<randomwalker> i have some jobs running every 10 minutes and it clogs up my mailbox
<randorfer> shawn:  in rythmbox you see your ipod listed under devices correct?
<shawn_selig29> i got a error
<shawn_selig29> yes i see my ipod listed in devices
<randorfer> shawn:  what is the error?
<shawn_selig29> the error says:
<Pelo> dimeotane, I 'm not on wifi but I had to redo my connection stuff because Network manager would no longer recognise my stuff properly even tho i was still conencting,  xorg you can probably fix , don't know what bit of gnome when awire for you but there were manyu changes in the new gnome , some stuff is not longer where it was and some button may no longer work becaue of that , the stuff they handeld is jsut being handled differently
<shawn_selig29> gstreamer....plugins to deocde mp3 ar enot found
<Pelo> randomwalker, try doing a search in the forum
<randorfer> shawn:  alright, that is telling you that it dosn't know how to play mp3s (ok for transferring, to enable mp3 support though do sudo apt-get install gstreamer-bad gstreamer-ugly)
<cubedsi> whats the name of the app that lets you build your own live cd?
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,  go into synaptic and install every single gstreamer0.10 package you see
<randomwalker> Pelo, googling gave me lots of results of people having the opposite problem :)
<randomwalker> Pelo, thanks anyway
<shawn_selig29> ok..i'm a newbie..i need it in newbiew terms pls
<Pelo> cubedsi, apt-on-cd ?
<cubedsi> you pre-configure it
<Pelo> randomwalker,  I meant www.ubuntuforums.org
<randorfer> shawn:  go to system -> synapic package manager and search for gstreamer
<dimeotane> Pelo: after a certain point if the upgrade is messed, I think it may just be worth a fresh install from CD... makes a case for not have a 'too customized' system...
<cubedsi> and then burn a cd with your preconfigured apps that is a live cd
<randorfer> shawn:  system -> administration -> synaptic package manager *
<Pelo> cubedsi, or was it reconstructor ?
<cubedsi> i checked that out, i don't think its that
<randomwalker> Pelo, ok
<shawn_selig29> randonwalker can you pls goto #ipodhelp     so i dont get ocnfused with all this typing in here?
<ctothej> if he tries to open it in Totem, it can install the required packages for him...
<randorfer> shawn:  select all files called gstreamer and click "apply" then message back here
<cubedsi> pelo: it would be for building a live cd that only has that apps i would want on it
<Pelo> dimeotane, when you upgrade you need to have all the default ubuntu-desktop  pakages installed for the upgrade to work properly, that migth be an issue
<javaJake> Pici, for future reference:  /boot/<version>-generic.config - kernel config. :)
<Pelo> cubedsi, http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<dimeotane> Pelo: should i try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop i wonder
<jamiesss> hey
<Pelo> dimeotane,  if you removed a lot of the default apps it might be worth a try
<jamiesss> i need abit of help i ran the chattr +D command
<jamiesss> and now my system wont load
<Pelo> dimeotane,  keep in mind that upgrade is not 100% reliable in anycase,  gutsy was the first time it worked for me
<dimeotane> Pelo: feisty upgrade worth perfectly for me!
<ctothej> ubotu, tell shawn_selig29 about mp3
<dimeotane> worth=worked
<cubedsi> looks like reconstructor will just edit the looks of the live cd, i want to remove apps and add and disable HD install
<Jp> alguien habla spañol¿
<shawn_selig29> i'm looking for gstreamer in that program
<shawn_selig29> i'm slow...
<ctothej> !es | Jp
<ubotu> Jp: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<houmala> has anyone ever heard of a ubuntu ( linux) driver for an Intel QX3 microscope?
<BlueLaguna> Hello
<cubedsi> my flash sound in web still doesn't play on gutsy
<randorfer> shawn, up top there is a search, just put gstreamer in there
<Jp> or everybody english?
<BlueLaguna> http://www.devpaste.com/29051
<Pelo> dimeotane, might just be a fluck,  at least your /home is on a seperate partition,  you wont, realy loose anything important
<BlueLaguna> Can someone tell me what that means?
<dimeotane> Pelo: know of any way to identify all apps that are not from the usual ubuntu repositories... or do i need to examine my system and make a list on my own?
<jamiesss> anyone got any idea what happened my system i was tryin 2 fix  crossover with steam ran the command chattr +D ~/.cxoffice/steam/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam/ and not my complete system is wrecked
<ctothej> ubotu, tell Jp about es
<BlueLaguna> It's in /var/log/messages
<Pici> javaJake: good to know, thanks
<BlueLaguna> Every time lighttpd crashes in one of my servers, that appears in /var/log/message
<Jp> ctothej de dond eeres??
<pamela> hi guys, i'm trying to let ndiswrapper start at ubuntu boot. i did "sudo ndiswrapper -m" but seems that doesn't work
<Pelo> dimeotane, someone gave me this a while ago , never actualy tried it   you can duplicate your packages setup by using
<Pelo>  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages
<Pelo> on the laptop, copying that file to the desktop (after a base install) and doing
<Pelo> dpkg --set-selections < mypackages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<[diablo]> good morning
<shawn_selig29> so every package that start with gstreamer ?
<phanto1> I installed xubuntu on an old pc and i can't get dri to work with it's rage 128 graphics card.  can anyone help?
<dimeotane> Pelo: cool tip thx
<randorfer> shawn:  every package that starts with gstreamer0.10
<[diablo]> guys, does anyone know if it's possible to use a USB memory stick as the installation source for 7.10, as opposed to a CD-ROM...
<[diablo]> I've got a mate here with some laptop which it's CD/DVD-ROM is knackered
<randorfer> pamela:  after you do modprobe ndiswrapper it should start by default (type dmesg | grep ndiswrapper to make sure)
<[diablo]> or network install even
<ctothej> Jp, entre en los canales #ubuntu-es
<cubedsi> houmala: the driver is here http://webcam.sourceforge.net/
<houmala> tried webcam be no luck
<pamela> randorfer, i modprobe-d it of course (for trying) but dont load at boot
<JPSman> Is there a kindergarden level linux user chat room I can goto?
<Pelo> dimeotane,  it was intended to match the installed packages on two different comps but it migth work for restoring after a clean install
<adac2> [diablo]: i guess it is possible if you are able to boot from usb stick
<randorfer> JPSman just ask you question here and we should be able to answer it at your level
<[diablo]> adac2, yeah I believe it can
<Ricket> I enabled the ATI accelerated driver via the restricted drivers manager, restarted, and now my screen is blank. Apparently it's not compatible. How do I undo?
<adac2> [diablo]: I never tried it...just try it out
<shawn_selig29> ok all gstamer 0.10 things ar emakred for install..some where already installed...
<[diablo]> adac2, I can easily setup either nfs or smb installation source, or alternativly use the usb
<randorfer> shawn:  click "apply"
<[diablo]> adac2, yeah but you know how to setup the usb stick for booting?
<gnychis> how can i install something from the Hardy repository? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/piklab
<JPSman> <---- complete newb - ok so I got ubuntu installed so first thing would be I have no sound
<Supersayano> hola
<[diablo]> Supersayano, hola... aqui solo usuamos Ingles
<cubedsi> i have a 4gb mini that has a install of gutsy it worked fine
<[diablo]> usamos
<jamiesss> anyone know wat  chattr  does?
<Pelo> !sound | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> JPSman,  don'T worry about being new, we've all been there
<dimeotane> pelo: thats a great command to know!! the output makes a nice system 'backup' of sorts!!!  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages
<shawn_selig29> ok its done
<shawn_selig29> and i closed down the window
<dimeotane> great to have on hand for reference =)
<[diablo]> cubedsi, I only need it as the installation source, not actually install it on the usb
<randorfer> Shawn:  alright, re-add the file in rythmbox
<shawn_selig29> oksec
<cubedsi> diablo: that would be difficult
<randorfer> Shawn: (close and re-open rythmbox first)
<Pelo> dimeotane,  I tried it a bit and couldn't get it to work  maybe i did something wrong, use your discretion
<shawn_selig29> now it imported it
<shawn_selig29> i had it closed when i done what we done
<randorfer> ok
<[diablo]> cubedsi, well, even nfs
<shawn_selig29> maybe thats why when i tried to play files off ipod it didnt do it
<cubedsi> how would the usb be activated as a boot device? does your bios have that detection?
<[diablo]> cubedsi, just need to get the boot part onto the usb I guess
<shawn_selig29> now music in in music tab..how i ge them to my ipod?
<randorfer> shawn:  now select music and you should see all you music.  Now you can drag them over to your ipod and they will transfer automatically
<ray_> anyone have any good ways of getting a webcam to work?
<garu> hi everyone
<[diablo]> cubedsi, yeah I believe it does boot from usb
<mzinz> I just installed Ubuntu Server.  How can I start up Samba?
<randorfer> shawn:  just click and drag (can do it to your ipod and from your ipod)
<[diablo]> mzinz, /etc/init.d/ all start top scripts are there
<evil_tech> how do i get the desktop cube to look like a cube? i have more than two workspaces
<shawn_selig29> what do i drag?
<Pelo> samba should start by default if not  add it to /home/.config/autostart
<randorfer> evil_tech:  do you have compiz-settings-manager installed?
<adac2> [diablo]: htp://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<Pelo> evil_tech,  you need to raise the number of sides , in the setting manager thingy
<renan> hi i finally got my wireless card working.. -.- ok .. hmm anyone knows how i update everything and get some wireless tools and etc?
<adac2> [diablo]: amy this works
<mzinz> What is the command to actually start the program though, Pelo?  It idn't work when I typed sudo samba
<adac2> *may
<Pelo> mzinz,  smb I think
<shawn_selig29> its not putitng them on my ipod
<mzinz> Pelo, How would I have figured that out on my own?
<shawn_selig29> i dont quite understand wht i gotta do
<wholigan809> yoyoyos
<[diablo]> thanks adac2 checking now
<[diablo]> lol
 * [diablo] was gonna by holigeek.com
<Pelo> mzinz, no idea , I'm not even sure that,s the correct command,  I think I remember ppl saying it
<[diablo]> for head the ball sysadmins
 * renan wants to know how to uptate his ubuntu..
<Evanlec> Pelo, hey have u ever downloaded a ubuntu kernel source from their git repo?
<shawn_selig29> i get a eerror
<randorfer> shawn:  double click on your ipod (it should open and show all files on it)
<shawn_selig29> Could not open file "/media/Shawn Selig’s iPod/iPod_Control/Music/f02/Avril Lavigne-Hot.mp3" for writing.
<Pici> !away > blendtux-away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<shawn_selig29> maybe its because its was synced on a mac?
<Pelo> Evanlec,  never , I'm just a regular home user,  I don'T don anything fancy
<Evanlec> Pelo, oh i c
<Benalex> Hello,Is the DVD iso image contains both desktop and server edition?
<mzinz> Anyone know how to start Samba?
<randorfer> shawn:  that could be?  ive never worked with one that was synced with a mac
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,  what is the file system of your ipod
<Pelo> ?
<Pici> mzinz: sudo invoke-rc.d samba start
<cubedsi> diablo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent  that link the guy installs the live version onto usb instead of a system install
<shawn_selig29> i wonde rif anyways aorund it...caus e didnt evenbackup...my old sync songs
<mzinz> Pici, Why do I need to use that command?
<Evanlec> Pici, how bout u? ever recompiled kernel for ubuntu?
<shawn_selig29> how cna i tlel the filesystem?
<Pici> Evanlec: nope, never.
<mzinz> Pici, I was typing 'sudo samba' -- Why doesn't that work?
<Evanlec> Pici, heh k
<Pelo> Benalex, the dvd containt all of the isntallers I beleive
<shawn_selig29> itwas synce on a  amc and i rmebe itunes saying format macintosh
<[diablo]> adac2, ok this looks promising
<BSG75> anyone know how I can get my system dialogs back in gnome??
<[diablo]> I go and read it now, many thanks dude
<phanto1> can anyone help me to get dri working?
<[diablo]> nite
<Pici> mzinz: You asked how to start samba, thats how.  samba is a service that runs in the 'background'
<bryan_w> samba is a daemon and has to be started as such
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,  ntfs , fat32, fat16, ext3, reizer etc
<shawn_selig29> it plays my osngs off my ipod
<Benalex> Pelo: and the alternate has the text installer for both server and desktop?
<Pelo> Benalex,  not sure
<mzinz> Pici, Ok.  That helps.  What exactly does invoke-rc.d do?  Is that how you begin a service?
<shawn_selig29> how cna i tell filesystem?
<Pici> mzinz: yes.
<adac2> [diablo]: this looks nicer http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<randorfer> shawn:  try adding a different song (maybe that song is already on there ?)
<Pelo> Benalex,  Ithink the alternate only has the text installer for the desktop
<Pici> Benalex: no, the Alternate CD installs desktop
<shawn_selig29> hfsplus it says
<shawn_selig29> whcihc is mac format
<rasky>  jamiesss I'm a newbie too but I did find http://linuxreviews.org/man/chattr/
<ConstyXIV> what do you delete to purge your compiz configuration?
<mzinz> Pici, How can I look at/edit settings for Samba?  How can I tell if a service is already running?
<shawn_selig29> but it is able to play my song soff my ipod
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,   try cchecking in menu >s ystem< admin>  system monitor , last tab
<BSG75> I am trying to set this laptop up for my wife and I had this working before.. pls pm me if you know how to turn on system prompts
<randorfer> shawn_selig:  try opening your ipod in rythmbox and pulling songs off of it
<Pelo> ConstyXIV, check in /home/user/.compiz  , see if there is a .conf file you can delete
<Pici> mzinz:edit  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Leilani2> blech
<shawn_selig29> hfsplus it says
<randorfer> shawn_selig:  if that works you can pull them all of, sync it with a pc and then it should work in the way I described before
<gnychis> how can i install something from the Hardy repository? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/piklab
<Pelo> BSG75, system prompts ?
<shawn_selig29> cause wher eit was synced on a mac...
<Pici> gnychis: you dont. That is unsupported.
<shawn_selig29> ok..how cna i pull them all off?
<Evanlec> Pici, where is the default file for modules that load on startup?
<mzinz> Pici, How would a user find that config file if they weren't acquainted with Samba? Do all programs have a config file, such as that?
<BSG75> pelo: for example, when she unmounts her usb key the system prompted in saying it is now safe to take out her key .. etc
<shawn_selig29> just drag and drop to a folder/
<randorfer> shawn_selig:  same sort of way I was describing before, open up rythmbox, double click on your ipod and then drag the songs to you music folder
<shawn_selig29> ok
<shawn_selig29> sec
<evil_tech> randorfer: i looked in the settings manager for compiz and couldnt find anything for number of sides
<Pici> mzinz: most system-wide programs/services have config files in /etc.
<shawn_selig29> its copying them onto my hard drive
<ctk> what program do I use to make a DVD of pictures? for playback on a standalone DVD player
<rasky>  jamiesss It looks like broadly speaking it changes file attributes along with the various switches that is
<RaGzKiE> /j#ubuntu-offline
<mzinz> Pici, Ok.  Thanks.  Where are most program "executables" stored? Are they called Executables in *nix?
<shawn_selig29> i can use ubuntu to put it to pc format right?
<randorfer> shawn:  wonderfull (that the exact way it *should* work to put them on after you format it with a pc)
<Pelo> BSG75,  and you are not getting it now ? they are still there, maybe it only takes a short time to sync it and the msg doens'T need to pop up ,  I get the msg for my 2gig musix player but not for my 256 meg  key card
<poeloq> is it possible to install from scratch and somehow restore my installed packages + settings + keep my existing home partition?
<randorfer> shawn:  I do not know how to do that if you can!
<BSG75> pelo: I don't know what I did to turn it off :(
<Pici> mzinz: yep, in /usr/bin, /bin/, /usr/local/bin/ among others (depending on who the programs are intended to be used by)
<BSG75> pelo: is it a taskbar applet?
<shawn_selig29> i can get at a windows pc very quickly....if i run itunes on it...and format for windows...then i can add songs with this program?
<randorfer> shawn:  I would just find a windows computer, install itunes on it and sync with it(it will re-format it)
<Pelo> poeloq,  mount your /home to a seperate partiton , seperate from /,  that will save all your settings and data ,
<randorfer> shawn:  yes that is the idea!
<shawn_selig29> dam when i copied songs ot hard drive there not named right
<mzinz> Pici, Ok.  What goes in /usr/bin usually? What usually goes in /usr/local/bin/, etc?  Could you maybe give me an example of an app that would go in each? ;)
<poeloq> Pelo: including my system settings? i.e. like keyring, firefox settings etc pp
<poeloq> ?
<Pelo> BSG75,  I donTthink you cna turn it off, it is not a pannel app ,  I just think you are not getting it becaue it is safe to remove your drive anway
<Pelo> poeloq, yes
<shawn_selig29> i'll bbl
<shawn_selig29> thxs
<garu> does anyone have a wireless problems?like, losing wireless connection after a few minutes and only getting it back after restarting the system?
<poeloq> Pelo: thanks
<BSG75> sigh .. that will be hard to explain to her .. LOL .. I am soo dead :)
<JPSman> uh - I geuss im back
<Evanlec> mzinz, those folders are pretty much the same, u would only use usr/local/bin if u had a system of thin clients that were launching apps off a server, and u wanted some to be specifically local
<Pelo> poeloq,  for the apps you can try this little thing , but I am nto sure it works well   you can duplicate your packages setup by using
<Pelo>  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages
<Pelo> on the laptop, copying that file to the desktop (after a base install) and doing
<Pelo> dpkg --set-selections < mypackages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<ctk> what program do I use to make a DVD of pictures? for playback on a standalone DVD player
<BSG75> thank you for your help :)
<JPSman> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Evanlec> mzinz, so thus, either location is fine, they are both for user executable binary files (apps)
<Pici> mzinz: er, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Pelo> BSG75, try it with a large usb drive ( as large as you ahve ) , empty it completely and then load it up with new files, see if it takes longer to synch up on unmount and if you get the msg
<evil_tech> i tried increasing the number of desktops under general tab in compiz settings and still no cube
<mzinz> Evanlec, So the directory that the app is installed in (ie: executed from), just controls how the server actually handles the app?
<Pelo> ctk, you mean like a diaporama ?
<BSG75> pelo: my usb key is 16gb .. I will try filling it up right now :)
<BSG75> brb
<randorfer> evil_tech:  Do you have compiz-settings-manager installed?
<Evanlec> mzinz, im not sure i follow, what server?
<ctk> Pelo: not sure what that is
<Pelo> BSG75,  you probabaly donT need 16 gig of data on it , a couple of gig would probably do
<BSG75> pelo: kk
<Pelo> ctk,  you mean to make a cd of just images ? not video ?
<randorfer> evil_tech:  obviously you do if you increased them under general tab.  Ok then, make sure you have cube selected and rotate cube
<Evanlec> 16gb usb key? i want one!
<mzinz> Evanlec, sorry for being unclear.  Does the directory that an app executable is storedi n have an affect on how the server launches/controls the app?
<JPSman> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ctk> Pelo: yeah. but to set transition time and stuff
<evil_tech> i do still no cube
<Pici> mzinz: no, its pretty arbitrary where it runs from.  Its just for organization that things are put into different directories like that.
<Pelo> BSG75, bascaly enought to make sure it takes a few mintes to sync
<Amaroq> Hey guys, I deleted my chroots and now all my home folders are gone. Is there a way to get my stuff back?
<evil_tech> should i logout and then back in
<rasky> I've never even seen a 16G USB stick
<mzinz> Pici, Ok, that's what I was trying to understand :)
<randorfer> evil_tech:  under system->preferences->apperance->visual effects do you have custom selected
<Evanlec> mzinz, generally no, an application can be installed anywhere, but usually the binary files of an app get put in a /bin directory, not just for tidiness, but also because there are important links that are attached to the binary as well
<evil_tech> yup
<JPSman> lol - hey guys this sound help wants me to first "goto a shell" but I have no idea what that is
<mzinz> Pici, are there usually differences between /bin/ and /usr/bin/ ? ie: if I install a brand new app, which one would I look in first?
<mzinz> Evanlec, Ok, I understand now, thanks :)
<Pelo> ctk, hmmm , don'T knwo about that,  make a not of the work diaporama , basicaly series of slide, you might also search for slideshow , search for those in the forum in synaptic and in google, that mighthelp,   getdeb.net migth also have something
<Pici> mzinz: /usr/bin
<Evanlec> JPSman, thats a terminal, under Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Pelo> rasky,  you haven't lived
<dinkle> im having problems getting my mouse working on my laptops
<ctk> Pelo: thanks
<Pici> mzinz: /bin is for system apps iirc.
<Pelo> dinkle, little more details
<rasky> Pelo Mine's only 4G :(
<dinkle> mouse works in windows, it is a targus wireless laser mouse
<JPSman> evanlec - thank you
<shawn_selig29> back
<Evanlec> Pici, no thats sbin
<dinkle> zero functionality, no buttons, no scroll, no movement
<shawn_selig29> i put it ona  windows pc..itunes formatted the ipod to windows format
<Pici> Evanlec: Then whats just /bin ?
<Evanlec> Pici, usr/bin is for user binaries
<Pelo> rasky, mine is 256 meg , cost me 50$ , two years ago , be happy
<dinkle> but the trackpad works on my dell vostro 1500 - google has not been a help
<mzinz> Pici, ok, thanks.  If I install a brand new app and I have no idea where any of its associated files are, what is usually the best way to locate them?
<randorfer> shawn alright, now it should work when you connect it to your linux box
<Pici> mzinz: I usually do `dpkg -L packagename`
<shawn_selig29> now file system says vfat in system monitor
 * N3bunel away
<AngryElf> okay, i I still can't get MFE started automatically w/ lirc support on Ubuntu -- has anyone been able to do this?
<Evanlec> Pici, system wide binaries i guess? tho they do seem rather integral to the system
<randorfer> shawn:  that should be fine, try doing what we did before in rythmbox
<mzinz> Pici, where is a good place to learn about dpkg? Other than it's man files? :)
<Pelo> dinkle,  try changing the device in xorg.conf , I 'm not sure what you would change it there but I 'M pretty sure that is where you would change it
<shawn_selig29> ok
<shawn_selig29> working now
<shawn_selig29> :)
<ray_> how do i change permissions to access a partition?
<rasky> Pelo I got mine as a present I don't actually use it much - the stupid thing is my mp3 player in only 1G
<Pici> mzinz: I was going to suggest the man pages...
<randorfer> shawn:  good stuff
<shawn_selig29> dam macintosh..lol..
<Pelo> ray_, chown
<ctk> mzinz: http://www.google.com/search?q=dpkg&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<shawn_selig29> good thing i was able to get old songs off...or i would have cried..lol..
<Pelo> rasky, my mp3 is 2 gig, I realy enjoy that
<shawn_selig29> i thank you alot...
<randorfer> shawn:  No problem
<shawn_selig29> so this program does albulm artwork as well?
<mzinz> Pici, what does the L parameter do exactly?  I see the output, but what is it called?
<randorfer> shawn:  I don't know, I havn't tried
<Pelo> rasky,  but I don't care of the mp3 plyer itself much, the controls on the fist one I had were much better in my opinon
<shawn_selig29> all good though now
<randorfer> alright well im out real work calls, have fun everyone
<shawn_selig29> i am gonn rmeove ipkipod now..asi dont need it to confuse me
<mzinz> ctk, thx :)
<BlackDiamonds> I have a question regarding packages
<shawn_selig29> yup it does albulm artowrk :)
<Pici> mzinz: List perhaps
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,  unmount it , don'T jsut pull it out
<mzinz> Pici, ok
<Pelo> BlackDiamonds,  ask it
<shawn_selig29> how i do that?
<rasky> Pelo I have to admit the controls on Ipods are pretty good. I refuse to get one though - they're too trendy for someone of my age :)
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,  right click the icon, select unmount
<shawn_selig29> ok....
<josiahw> how do you copy files from your local computer to another computer through ssh?
<shawn_selig29> i think itunes had a eject function
<BlackDiamonds> If Foo V1.01 comes out and V1 is in the reps will 1.01 eventually come into the reps or do I need to access an unoffical rep for the package ?
<shawn_selig29> can i unmount and still leave it in usb to charge?
<Pelo> rasky,  us hold geezers like things simple with big buttons
<BSG75> pelo: you are a genious :) ... that's exactly what it was .. I just copied over 2.5GB and it told me now it's safe to take off me key :)
<Pelo> shawn_selig29, yes
<Shadix> werd
<shawn_selig29> cool......perfect
<shawn_selig29> i'am totally happy i sithce dot linux
<dimeotane> Pelo:  I'm thinking this through... if I reinstall from CD my applications, users, and fstab will get wiped... anything else important I should consider?
<shawn_selig29> friendly help and whole works
<BSG75> now all I need to figure out is if there is a way to mount devices on the right side of the screen instead of left
<Pelo> BSG75, not a genious, I jsut go very annoyed that it takes me 30 min to sync up my 2 gig player
<thor> josiahw: look at scp for just copying
<shawn_selig29> i justneed the energry to put ubuntu on all my other 3 desktop pcs
<BlackDiamonds> Pelo, what do you think ?
<shawn_selig29> lol
<rasky> Anyway I would have trouble using an Ipod with Juice. I tried it briefly with  friends and it's not out of the box stuff
<shawn_selig29> good thing i still had a windows box to format ipod though
<rasky> I've been with Juice for awhile now
<josiahw> thor: what is scp?
<rasky> It's followed me from Windows
<Pelo> dimeotane, back up the appropriate files to your /home and copy them back afterwards
<thor> josiahw: secure copy...if you have openssh installed just do a 'man scp' in an xterm window
<Shadix> hey I'm having trouble with "Barry" (a blackberry sync app) it won"t detect my BB when i go to backup but will when I use "bcharge" ommand
<BlackDiamonds> If Foo V1.01 comes out and V1 is in the reps will 1.01 eventually come into the reps or do I need to access an unoffical rep for the package ?
<Amaroq> If I sudo rm -rf'ed my /var/chroots folder, and all my stuff disappeared, am I totally screwed? Is my stuff still on some device that needs to be mounted, or did it all really get deleted?
<gnychis> how can i install something from the Hardy repository? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/piklab ... i dont care if its not supported yet
<shawn_selig29> thxs guys
<djlenoir> Hi. I am trying to share an internal ntfs hdd using shared folders and get the following error - "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<BSG75> Pelo: I bet :)
<BSG75> anyway to tell gnome to mount all devices to the right of the screen? :
<dimeotane> Pelo: there must be a list somewhere of what is worth backing up ... what's 'the appropriate files'
<shawn_selig29> i'm off to bed   got school in mouring
<Pelo> BlackDiamonds,  depends,  during the life time of a release therepos only get updates,  security and fixes,  they donT generaly get new versions
<mzinz> How can I create a new user ?
<BlackDiamonds> is there a ubuntu repo that might contain them ?
<Pelo> !backup | dimeotane try this
<ubotu> dimeotane try this: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BlackDiamonds> like super-unstable or something ?
<thor> mzinz: check the adduser command if you don't want to use the gui
<Pelo> BlackDiamonds,  backport possibly or specilasid repos from the app maker
<BlackDiamonds> Because if a new version of inkscape came out or something, I could really use it
<stunatra> mzinz, System > Admin > users and groups
<BlackDiamonds> thanks pegger
<BlackDiamonds> err Pelo
<mzinz> thor, thx.
<djlenoir> hi, can anyone help with this issue please? I am trying to share an internal ntfs hdd using shared folders and get the following error - "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<josiahw> thor: I has openssh but the command man scp returns nothing
<josiahw> thor: nm sorry
<BSG75> djlenoir: does your security and share privs open to everyone?
<Jordan_U__> shawn_selig29, Did you get your iPod working?
<Pelo> BlackDiamonds, backport basicaly has popular aps that aren't supported in the ubuntu repos or that get upgraded frequently and that everyone scream for the latest version of ,  it's as cutting edge as the official repos get , which is not very sharp so you wont, cut yourself very deeply
<thor> josiahw: let me check...just a sec
<Amaroq> quit
<Amaroq> er
<djlenoir> BSG75, too new to know... default install of gutsy. how can i verify please?
<adrian_> adrian
<Pelo> Jordan_U__, he did
<BSG75> djlenoir: I thought your share was on windows??
<adrian_> hi, may I ask for help?
<djlenoir> BSG75, gutsy seems to have mounted them fine though as i can see them through the file manager (access them)
<Audio_1> i have a quick question: I need to do a clean install of windows, i have the hard drive that windows on set up to dual boot. if i format the partition that windows is on and do not mess with the ubuntu partition, is it going to mess up the grub loader?
<thor> josiahw: scp should be installed with ssh
<benzs_s> !ask | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<josiahw> thor: It is sorry I corrected myself :)
<Pelo> Jordan_U__,  with the help of randorfer
<thor> ah ok....
<BSG75> djlenoir: hmmm weird
<mzinz> What is the command to list all users?
<hexxa> i install arch now but arch dont find my module, anny here knows how i can do ? *sry my english*
<Pelo> mzinz, users
<hexxa> network module*
<rasky> Audio_1 I have heard reports that it does mess up other bootloaders
<mzinz> Pelo, That only shows the ones currently logged in.
<thor> josiahw: you can also do ftp and such through an ssh tunnel...the tunnel is a very handy trick to know
<Pelo> mzinz, my mistake
<rasky> I haven't dual booted that way though so I can speak from experience
<djlenoir> BSG75, i have gutsy loaded on the first drive in a system with 4 drives that used to run windows... the other 3 drives have ntfs currently and lots of data on them i want to move across the network to an XP system. trying to share out the drives so i can access them from the XP system.
<Jordan_U__> hexxa, Archlinux?
<hexxa> Jordan_U, yes
<Pelo> g'night folks
<meta4ical> Hi all, I have an radeon x800 pro and I can't get the fglrx drivers working under 7.10. I recieve a black screen upon booting up. I made a threat on the ubuntu forums if anyones willing to help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<Audio_1> ok, i will just keep my cd of supergrub handy, thanks
<adrian_> I have an USB-Disc that does not work on ubuntu, a friend of mine told me to download an F**-reader, I do not know what it is named, but it was three letters starting with an F, does anyone of you know what it is named?
<Jordan_U__> hexxa, This channel is for Ubuntu, #archlinux for arch
<hexxa> Jordan_U, wups wrong channel haha
<BSG75> djlenoir: ah .. so you are booting into linux and trying to share your ntfs drives using samba so you can copy them over to your other xp box?
<ConstyXIV> how do i get compiz to let me move windows past the top edge?
<rasky> I'll try Arch again when I'm feeling brave :)
<BSG75> djlenoir: did I get that right?
<djlenoir> BSG75, correct :)
<thor> josiahw: check 'searcher.myvnc.com' for some quick and dirty info on setting up a tunnel
<matthew> anyone up for helping a linux noob with some gutsy install issues?
<adrian_> anyone ^^
<Jordan_U__> !ccsm | ConstyXIV
<ubotu> ConstyXIV: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jamiesss> i get a problem when tryin 2 tranfer files
<BSG75> djlenoir: oki.. that should be fairly straight forward .. you have smbuser created with passwd and given them access to the folder you want to copy over to the xp box?
<josiahw> thor: I am accessing an appletv using ssh... when I try and copy things from my box to the appletv it tells me it cant
<josiahw> thor: a gui would be very nice :)
<jamiesss> i get a permission error when tryin 2 copy files over
<jamiesss> from linux 2 windows
<thor> josiahw: I am waiting on my first powerbook so can't help much with apple...but osx is supposed to be bsd linux...so it should be pretty close
<jamiesss> windows 2 linux mostly
<majmun> you need proper access to that windows-partition, is it fat or ntfs?
<djlenoir> BSG75, no. i went into system --> shared folders, installed files necessary to create smb share and then tried to share the ntfs drive and received the error.
<jamiesss> ive setup my users
<shavex> where can i find icons? like i want the icons that show up when i put a shortcut up on my desktop
<jamiesss> ntfs
<josiahw> thor: i dont have an apple either :) i think I needed to change some permissions on it when I had it hooked up
<mzinz> What is the command to list all users?
<adrian_> HELP!!!  I have an USB-Disc that does not work on ubuntu, a friend of mine told me to download an F**-reader, I do not know what it is named, but it was three letters starting with an F, does anyone of you know what it is named?
<majmun> uhm, sorry, i don't know then - i'd try umask=0 as mount-parameter if it was fat32
<Evanlec> shavex, gnome-look.org
<majmun> try to copy them using sudo/root
<BSG75> djlenoir: who did you allow access to?
<majmun> that should work, if not, then your problem is not the filesystem but something else
<matthew> can anyone help me with a ubiquity error during an install from the live cd of 7.10?
<majmun> hm, i'd need an opinion from somebody who speaks native english. i know, this is kinda off-topic, but is that statement correct? "The proper solution to suit every require- [line-break] ment for your enterprise or personal needs"
<BSG75> djlenoir: have you tried logging into the share from the xp box using your linux box login and passwd?
<Jordan_U__> shavex, The icons on the desktop are really .desktop files, you can open them in a text editor and see what image they point to, or change it
<jamiesss> wat fs is ur linux running on?
<shavex> Jordan_U, thanks!
<majmun> it's for a little project, i really want to translate it really good
<rasky> adrian: trouble reading the device or the contents?
<shavex> Evanlec, thank you!
<BSG75> is there a xml file I can edit to mount all devices to the right of the screen?
<majmun> any ideas? i've got about 1 minute left to do that..
<Jordan_U__> majmun, Other than being a sentance fragment it looks right
<djlenoir> BSG75, i could not create the share... i chose the path (pointed to root of ntfs drive), selected share through 'windows networks (smb)' and gave it a description. clicked OK and get a failure.
<thor> mzinz: checking....that is a good question <smile>
<majmun> hm, what do you mean?
<mzinz> thor, :)
<matttis> hi
<thor> mzinz: I always define a home directory for my users, so I just look in /home and see what directories are there.
<mzinz> thor, Ah.  I see.
<thor> but there should be a way to list the users...
<mzinz> thor, that works, no worries
<djlenoir> BSG75, i assume it is giving access to my account as it asks for the elevated account password when i open shared folders
<Jordan_U__> majmun, It is not a complete statement, there is something missing, like " Product a is the proper solution ..."
<mzinz> thor, is it possible to change the password of another user when not logged into that specific acct?
<thor> mzinz: if you don't use the -m when you add a user you won't create the home directory
<matthew> so anyone? ubiquity crashes while the installer is running, before getting to the step where shit is copied over
<mzinz> thor, good o know.
<mzinz> thor, to*
<Jordan_U__> matthew, How much RAM do you have?
<BSG75> djlenoir: okay .. quick check .. you do see the shares from your xp box right?
<matthew> 2 gigs
<thor> mzinz: yes, use 'passwd <username>' when logged in as root
<tussey> is it possible to reszie my NTFS partition after installing Ubuntu?
<tussey> ! resize | tussey
<djlenoir> BSG75, no, because they do not exist on the gutsy box yet :)
<shavex> Jordan_U, it just says a name... for example im using pidgin... so i look at Icon=pidgin  where does that mean it is?
<Jordan_U__> tussey, Yes, but you need to do it from a LiveCD
<diego> tussey, yes it is
<majmun> well, yes of course, it depends on a product to the left of that text, but thank you very much
<BSG75> djlenoir: LOL .. man you are worse than my wife and that saying a lot :)
<mzinz> thor, this is unrleated, but maybe you know :)  I just started up Samba and edited the config file.. But when I try to connect from another computer, it appears to deny access... any idea why?
<djlenoir> BSG75, LOL!
<adrian_> HELP I have an other problem; when I am upgradeing to 7.10 the installer stops when it reach the modifyinf the software channels, fetching fil 35 of 42
<mzinz> thor, it seems to be an auth problem.
<thor> mzinz: do yourself a favour and install swat
<ogami> hi umm... sorry to bother you but doe anyone know how to bring u a table of the hard drives and their partitions as well as their recognized names (like hd0...) grub is causing m all sorts of trouble on this install
<matthew> Jordan: i've already created an extended partition, 2gigs for /swap and about 18 for the install
<mzinz> thor, whats that?
<diego> tussey, you can do it from the ubuntu live cd using gparter
<matthew> or root i mean
<tussey> ok, do I have to worry about data being destroyed?
<thor> mzinz: a web interface that allows you to define shares and everything via a browser....just point the browser to 'localhost:901'
<djlenoir> BSG75, maybe i am not explaining the problem well enough :P
<jamiesss> anyone recommend any gd system restore tools for linux ?
<BSG75> djlenoir: okay .. here's my suggestion... try small first till you figure things out .. here is my suggestion .. make a folder on the desktop .. share to a local user on the machine .. goto your xp machine and login as the local user of the linux machine .. once you get that working, sky is the limit :)
<thor> mzinz: samba drove me nuts til I found swat
<mzinz> thor, does it have all of the same features as samba (not that I know what they are ;))
<travist120>  			 		 		 		 		I recently got frustrated with my laptop cause it was frozen, so being the impatient person I am, I manually held the power button down and shut it off. Well, next time I try to turn on my laptop, it gives me (I had to paraphrase it) "Unable to insert capability.ko" and it remains that way. This is on the latest kernel from the update manager. I try another kernel and it gives me "Invalid" several times before stopping. I tried recovery mod
<acc_> Hello, #ubuntu.  Does anyone know if Dell ships an Ubuntu CD / DVD with newly-bought systems?  Thanks
<diego> tussey, there's allways a possibility
<BSG75> djlenoir: LOL
<Evanlec> acc_, i would imagine so
<thor> mzinz: yes, and it offers you a way to edit the config directly if I remember correctly...not that I ever needed to
<mzinz> thor, cool.  I like web-interfaces :)
<thor> mzinz: swat is not a replacement for samba, it is a gui for samba
<mzinz> thor, Ohhhhhh
<ogami> egh guess you don't know then... >_>;;
<tussey> is there a way to defrag my disk and move all the data to the front and back of the HD and leave the middle open to move the partition sizes around?
<jamiesss> anyone recommend any gd system restore tools for linux ?
<thor> mzinz: you still need samba installed and running...but swat makes it so easy to configure
<travist120> I recently got frustrated with my laptop cause it was frozen, so being the impatient person I am, I manually held the power button down and shut it off. Well, next time I try to turn on my laptop, it gives me (I had to paraphrase it) "Unable to insert capability.ko" and it remains that way. This is on the latest kernel from the update manager. I try another kernel and it gives me "Invalid" several times before stopping. I tried recovery mode too. It seems 
<Jordan_U_> shavex, Look in /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/apps/ and in the folder specific to your theme like "/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/pidgin.png"
<BSG75> djlenoir: good luck to you .. time to tuck my lil highness to bed :) .. good night everyone
<mzinz> thor, I just installed it but it isn't able to load the page, any idea why?
<mzinz> thor, how can I verify samba is running?
<fjens> I read the forum on sharing the internet connection with 2 NIC's
<fjens> its not working, however
<Majkball> Where will I find the files like stdio.h, stdarg.h and so on... or basically, I just want to easy and quickly have a look in them sometimes from a terminal window? (Using Ubuntu 7.10 with most of the gcc developer packages installed)
<thor> mzinz: do you have it running? There are a couple of things yhou need to do to get it running...just a sec
<sFEARs> hello
<djlenoir> BSG75, gotcha. i will start with the basics and test that out. something tells me it is going to work fine as long as the folder that i create is on my linux partition.
<Jordan_U_> fjens, Ethernet to ethernet?
<thor> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fjens> in my windows setup, I have eth0 connected to the internet, eth1 connected to a wireless router to broadcast a wireless signal
<djlenoir> ah, just missed him :)
<fjens> yes, ethernet to ethernet
<jughead> hello, I have no sound with a Chaintech AV-710.  I used the optical out by placing some .asoundrc in my /home dir.  Now I want to use the reg. outputs so I deleted the .asoundrc and now I have no sound
<thor> mzinz: I always have to look it up when I install it...there are several good tutorials on the web
<mzinz> fjens, why not have modem->router->pc?
<mzinz> thor, ok
<fjens> yes it sounds stupid, but the linksys befw11 router is the worst 11b router ever made
<fjens> it will not get an IP from my modem
<fjens> but it will get an IP from my computer
<travist120>  			 		 		 		 		I recently got frustrated with my laptop cause it was frozen, so being the impatient person I am, I manually held the power button down and shut it off. Well, next time I try to turn on my laptop, it gives me (I had to paraphrase it) "Unable to insert capability.ko" and it remains that way. This is on the latest kernel from the update manager. I try another kernel and it gives me "Invalid" several times before stopping. I tried recovery mod
<fjens> tried firmware updates, everything
<thor> mzinz: if I remember correctly in ubuntu you only need to turn it on
<mzinz> fjens, you could configure it statically
<mzinz> fjens, along with your home pc's?
<DerangedDingo> travist120: Although this applies to almost all operating systems, it's very important when using Linux to properly shutdown because many files, ports, and buffers, need to be closed and written properly.
<fjens> tried that too
<mzinz> fjens, haha
<travist120> okay
<mzinz> thor, samba or swat
<travist120> but how can I fix it
<fjens> if i do that, the router will keep alive for about 20 minutes
<fjens> you visit something intensive, and bam it crashes
<mzinz> fjens, rma
<DerangedDingo> travist120: i personally can't help, but have you googled for 'capability.ko'?
<mzinz> fjens, faulty, happens all the time with linksys
<fjens> yeh i heard
<mzinz> fjens, try to return it and get a buffalo?
<sFEARs> i know this might be a #kubuntu question but no one in there could help me, when i try to pull up a web page with konqueror i get an "error while loading http://... could not connect to host http://..." i can't connect using IP, firefox works fine.  It was working fine, i lost my wireless internet for a minute & tried to load a page & got the error, wireless connection came back on but i still get that error any time i try to load a web
<sFEARs> page, i've apt-get remove konqueror & reinstalled.  still doesn't work
<travist120> yeah, but I just get the forum topic that I posted
<fjens> ridiculous, they wont accept it as a rma, they say im retarded and down know what im doing
<thor> mzinz: both need to be enabled...might need xinetd installed to do that...don't remember offhand
<fjens> but i read the topic
<Jordan_U_> travist120, I would try running fsck from a LiveCD
<matthew> anyone have ideas with regard to a ubiquity crash during an install of gutsy? the forums arent coming up with much
<fjens> on iptables
<mzinz> fjens, lol
<sn00zer> when using virtualbox do i have to activate?
<mkz>  anyone aware of any application that can open a M$ Publisher document?
<fjens> and getting eth1 to interface to eth0
<mzinz> thor, whats that
<Jordan_U_> matthew, Try the alternate CD?
<fjens> even tried firestarter
<sFEARs> mkz have you tried installing an open office plug in?
<mzinz> fjens, ok, sorry, so what exactly is your problem when running modem->router->pc?
<matthew> Jordan_U_, what will using the alternate CD allow me to do differently?
<mzinz> fjens, err modem->pc->router
<Jordan_U_> !alternate | matthew
<ubotu> matthew: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<fjens> shouldnt have any problems, XP interfaces perfectly... i just right click on share "eth0" and it automatically hooks it up to eth1
<mkz> sFEARs: wasn't aware of an OOo plugin to open Pub files, but I will check now
<thor> mzinz: xinetd controls some of the extended network functions. Check here...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<fjens> the router doesnt work for some reason
<fjens> and if it does, it drops the connection
<sFEARs> i don't know if there is one.. but them make plug in's for most of the stuff
<mzinz> fjens, hmm
<fjens> you have to hard reset it every 15 minutes
<fjens> but
<fjens> if you connect it to the computer
<Jordan_U_> matthew, I also once was able to install using ubiquity on a low memory system by stopping X and running ubiquity from another machine using ssh -X
<fjens> connect internet port to the ethernet port on your computer
<fjens> modem to eth0
<fjens> router to eth1
<mzinz> fjens, ok
<fjens> router internet connection to eth1
<thor> mzinz: you might also want to look at webmin....it is an interesting package for managing users and such
<mzinz> fjens, so it's connecting modem-->(eth0)PC(eth1)-->(WAN)Router(eth1)?
<matthew> Jordan_U_, i'm pretty new to the whole linux scene so, to be honest, that didnt really make much sense to me. my system isn't low memory though
<fjens> in that way, the router picks up a "internet address" when its more like 192.168.0.1 (dhcp provided by windows XP for eth1) and it broadcasts whatever comes in
<fjens> so i can get wireless
<mzinz> thor, Ok, thanks.
<fjens> ghetoo
<fjens> but it works
<mzinz> fjens, well, as long as it works :)
<fjens> yeh
<fjens> but i cant get it to work under ubuntu
<fjens> internet works on computer
<fjens> but router doesnt get it
<hdante> hi
<hdante> :-)
<slonbg> hi. fresh install of 7.10, wifi usb dongle with ndiswrapper (worked perfectly with 7.04). after a few hours the network connection disappears. ifdown and then ifup of wlan0 restores the connection. any idea what may be the problem? i can not find anything in the log files about this.
<fjens> ?
<Shadix> Hrmmmm When adjust my appearance in "Appearance Preferences" to 'Extra' a window pops up that says "The Composite extension is not available" what does that mean?
<kc> hello all i am running ubuntu 7.10 is there anything new release's out as of late??
<Jordan_U_> matthew, The alternate install CD is more robust, it also has more features and is ( IMHO ) not much if at all harder to use. Ther are problems with the LiveCD install other than just low memory
<ogami> =_= ok can anyone help me here my windows installs been fraged twice by grub and i dnt feel lik makeig random stab at hd0 hd0,1 ect
<PhenomX4> any Quake4 players noticing their menus and stuff in SPANISH or FRENCH? hehe
<crdlb> Shadix: video card?
<pipelineaudio> what is linux-backports-modules?
<CrevilO> kc no
<Shadix> cedlb, ATI x700
<PhenomX4> HD3870 ftw :D
<mzinz> thor, how can i Create a new file?
<crdlb> Shadix: install xserver-xgl
<mzinz> thor, lol
<crdlb> that's the easiest solution
<crdlb> then log out, and back in
<Shadix> kc, there is a new release every six months
<Shadix> k
<Shadix> thx
<fjens> mzizn, im going to PM you
<mzinz> fjens, k
<matthew> Jordan_U_, thanks for your help. i'll give the alternate cd a shot.
<bruno321> how can I sort directories by size? (hidden directories too)
<ricanelite> okay how do i edit my xconf?
<thor> mzinz: 'touch <filename> will create a zero byte file
<djlenoir> oklopol, i have created a share but when i try to access it from my XP machine it prompts for authentication... my user name and password on my ubuntu box do not seem to be valid... how do i grant permissions to the share?
<mzinz> thor, ahh, didn't put filename. thx.
<coonlokht> hi
<mzinz> thor, is that the main/only intention of the touch cmd?
<gnychis> how can i install something from the Hardy repository? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/piklab ... i dont care if its not supported yet
<thor> mzinz: I wonder what got touched?
<djlenoir> oklopol, sorry didn't mean to send that to you directly (darn tab) :)
<slonbg> also - another problem. the wifi is configured with manual configuration to connect always to my hotspot (with WPA). But upon boot, it always connects to some random open hotspot (I have about 3-4 non-secured around). after ifdown/ifup wlan0 it connects ok with my network. how should I "enforce" the manual connection?
<ricanelite> because for some reason with me installing the drivers for my geforce 8400GS and being it is the main drivers I still don't get nothing but still this message Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<thor> mzinz: touch will update the timestamps for archiving purposes
<coonlokht> just want to know how to execute a shell script on gnome startup
<thor> mzinz: and I expect has other similar uses
<Jack_Sparrow> gnychis: Do you care if it hoses other things up on your system?
<mzinz> thor, touch: cannot touch `/etc/xinetd.d/swat': No such file or directory
<coonlokht> i tried to put it on the session menu
<mzinz> thor, is it possible to overwrite a written file with a zero byte file?
<coonlokht> the action list
<gnychis> Jack_Sparrow: of course that depends :P
<mzinz> thor, when touching
<jamiesss> j Blueprint
<coonlokht> but no way
<djlenoir> i have created a share but when i try to access it from my XP machine it prompts for authentication... my user name and password on my ubuntu box do not seem to be valid... how do i grant permissions to the share?
<PhenomX4> CAPTAIN Jack Sparrow
<thor> mzinz: you can only work in /etc if you are logged in as root
<Jack_Sparrow> gnychis: What are you trying to install?
<mzinz> thor, i thought i was logged in as root?
<thor> mzinz: and no..it won't erase an existing file, but will update the timestamps
<mzinz> thor, k
<MilitantPotato> djlenoir: you need to add samba users
<Shadix> crdlb, I had issues with the slpash so I deletes "splash" from the kernel line will this affect that?
<MilitantPotato> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ridge-meister> is there a tool i can download to rip movies from redtube, on a dialup conection?
<fjens> mzinz, pm me real fast, bersirc is being stupid
<gnychis> Jack_Sparrow: piklab
<djlenoir> MilitantPotato, i will read up on that
<thor> mzinz: check if xinetd.d is a directory....like I said you might have to install xinetd to get it all working
<Jack_Sparrow> gnychis: Do you have a link?
<mzinz> thor, yep, the dir didn't exist, didn't think of that
<thor> mzinz: if you are following the howto I pointed out, you create the swat file in any text editor...nano or gedit work well
<Ragewarp> i was recently screwing around with my panels, and now i cannot minimize anything to my tray. when i exit the program (i.e pidgin) the prog just exits completly, it doest go to the tray, the same applies to all programs
<jessn> mzinz
<thor> mzinz: apt-get install xinetd
<mzinz> thor, i am atm :)
<mzinz> jessn, sup?
<ogami> =/
<crdlb> Ragewarp: right click>add to panel>notification area
<Jack_Sparrow> gnychis: Wife just came home so I need to go.  Just wanted to give a word of caution before you did that.
<gnychis> Jack_Sparrow: okay, thank you
<Ragewarp> sweet jesus thank you crdlb
<Ragewarp> thats been bugging me forever
<crdlb> np
<aladinsane> funny thing, i managed to mount and chmod my 2nd hdd so i can see it and use it Thunar, but i do need to enter the root password when i first use it, dont know why that is? And i cant use it from other progams like dc++ or amule either, probably for the same reason, anybody know how i can solve this problem?
<kc> evening all hey is there an add-on for firefox so i can see torrent dl's right on the web browser's tab's???
<ogami> ok then sdc4 i hd2,3 =/
<don_pucci> anyone know how to reinstall wireless network drivers
<ogami> egh... im an idiot -_-
<don_pucci> iwconfig says i have no wireless extensions
<|Zippo|> somebody is having troubles to record DVDs on gutsy?
<thor> aladinsane: sounds like you have the permissions wrong...check the fstab options
<coonlokht> please someone can help me ?
<coonlokht> i try de execute a script on gnome inti
<coonlokht> init
<djlenoir> step 1 complete... successfully created a samba share and accessed it remotely from my XP machine. now step 2, try to create a share from a folder on a local ntfs instead of linux partition... testing
<chuy_max> Hi, I just installed gutsy in /dev/hdb2, but grub was installed in /dev/hda, how do I make it so it is installed in hdb?
<javaJake> Anyone ever got this message before? MAC-PARTS: LOAD (noninterposed) not supportedload-size=0 adler32=1
<coonlokht> i first put le commande on the session action list
<aladinsane> thor: the disk doesnt even show up in fstab.
<coonlokht> doesn't work
<don_pucci> anyone help with wireless networking driver issues
<thor> aladinsane: there's the problem <smile>
<kc> also a while ago i asked for some help retrieving "vmware" and i was told to use virtualbox, which i did an d like it however it will not capture any usb devices and my "wine" will not see my external so does anyone have any solutions????
<|Zippo|> somebody is having troubles to record DVDs on gutsy?
<thor> aladinsane: you need the drive mounted...put it in /etc/fstab and it will be mounted automatically at bootup
<aladinsane> thor: ok, i tried adding it there before but with no luck, i guess i did it wrong
<robdig> don_pucci: whats going on (or not)?
<thor> aladinsane: is it the same format as your first drive?
<don_pucci> robdig i tried to install new drivers for my wireless card...now i have no device
<aladinsane> thor: yes
<don_pucci> iwconfing says i have no wiress extensions
<don_pucci> wireless
<djlenoir> bam! back to my original problem, as soon as I click on the ntfs partition in shared folders it immediately errors "Cannot mount volume. Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy. Details - hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<aladinsane> thor: both ext3
<thor> aladinsane: then you should be able to copy the line that mounts your first drive and just change the drive (sda to sdb or whatever) and the mountpoint
<robdig> does ifconfig show your card?
<thor> aladinsane: actually...I t1hink it will be sda1 and sdb
<thor> (sdb1)
<don_pucci> robdig no...just the wired one
<dana_bad> what should i apt-get to make rm videos not crash totem?
<dana_bad> and play w/ video in gnome mplayer?
<aladinsane> thor: the first disk is added with it's UUID, do i need that for this disk as well or is /dev/sdc1 enough?
<aladinsane> thor: sdc1 is the new disk
<thor> aladinsane: /dev/sdc1 should be sufficient
<don_pucci> i just want to reinstall original
<thor> aladinsane: the important stuff is the options near the end of the line
<aladinsane> thor: the first disk has "defaults,errors=remount-ro" under options by the way
<persnickety> hello all, quick question... i upgraded to gutsy from feisty lately, everything went well except I dislike the default to compiz on, so I removed the entire compiz package (no use on current hardware) but somewhere along the way my windowing manager settings were screwed up, it seems I have no window manager & can't access the Windows item in Preferences, my question is how to I manually set my manager back to plain metacity?
<thor> aladinsane: keep all the same options...should be ok
<robdig> don_pucci: did your wireless card work with original drivers from ubuntu?
<aladinsane> ok, ill try it out, be right back
<thor> aladinsane: once you have it in fstab, you should be able to just 'sudo mount /dev/sdc1' and see if it works
<djlenoir> any suggestions? trying to create a samba share... when i select a local ntfs partition in shared folders it immediately errors "Cannot mount volume. Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy. Details - hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<santh> when i tried to open an drive it says unable to mount what   do to
<don_pucci> i dont know how rob
<aladinsane> thor: by the way, how do i find out the mount point?
<robdig> don_pucci: checking, but not sure if I know where they are
<JOINERIC> #kickassanime
<thor> aladinsane: you pick one. Make a directory in your home directory, or in the root directory, and use it
<dana_bad> in case anyone wanted to know: helix player is what you want to play RM files
<thor> aladinsane: for instance, my ntfs drives mount to /windows/D and /windows/.E
<thor> aladinsane: you can put that new drive space anywhere in your directory tree
<FreezerThief> ok, I have a problem with a nvidia graphics card not working at all - I tried using apt-get install nvidia-glx followed by sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, but to no avail - any suggestions? - I can't even start X with the current situation
<brandon_> hey - .deb packages are trying to default to ARK and other zip file type things, what gives?
<jamiesss> m8 get a application called envy
<crdlb> FreezerThief: which nvidia card?
<jamiesss> its very FreezerThief
<jamiesss> gd
<jamiesss> envy is wat u want
<crdlb> envy is evil
<thor> time to go boys and girls....
<emiliano> Hello
<jamiesss> its a shell script
<jamiesss> makes it v easy
<djlenoir> any suggestions? trying to create a samba share... when i select a local ntfs partition in shared folders it immediately errors "Cannot mount volume. Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy. Details - hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<crdlb> no, it's a python script
<jamiesss> well its gd
<FreezerThief> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<jamiesss> i have ubunut on my laptop with nvidia
<jamiesss> worked v well
<crdlb> FreezerThief: did you ever try to use the nvidia installer or other 3rd party installer?
<emiliano> I have to compile a kernel. Which  processor family do I have to choose for an Intel Centrino Duo?
<sizzam> i feel like my system is running a lot slower than it should be (first time installing gutsy on this machine).   anyone have some benchmarking suggestions?
<AngryElf> Is there any way to change the white lines that change up when fast forwarding or changing volume to something...nicer?
<robdig> don_pucci: do you know what brand of wireless card you have?
<FreezerThief> crdlb: yes, I've tried that before. booting into windows works, and booting ubuntu in safe graphics mode works, but not via regular boot
<jamiesss> FreezerThief check out envy
<atriv> hey all. if im setting up my own home webserver and i want to associate my web domain with it and not just a redirect, what are the steps toward achieving that?
<crdlb> FreezerThief: if you used the nvidia installer, there's pretty much no way you're going to get the nvidia-glx package working
<jamiesss> use the uninstaller first
<jamiesss> then install
<jamiesss> i got xgl workin with envy with compiz
<jamiesss> workd very well
<crdlb> until there's a kernel upgrade ;)
<MilitantPotato> I'm trying to see all the files owned by root in my ~/ directory, how do I get dir to list paths?
<aladinsane> thor: sudo mount /dev/sdc1[mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstabmount: mount point /media/HDD2 does not exist
<MilitantPotato> the command I've done so far is dir -RZCd --lcontext | grep -R root
<FreezerThief> jamiesss: thanks, I'll try
<MilitantPotato> it lists them, just without paths
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: ls -l
<sizzam> how can i view my detected CPU speed and cache?
<MilitantPotato> thanks
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: you could safely chown the whole directory
<crdlb> since everything in your home directory should be owned by you
<nanbud1> Are we any near to making gutsy bug free on athlon computers? freezeups and corrupted graphics?
<aladinsane> thor: what o arth does that mean?
<djlenoir> any suggestions? trying to create a samba share... when i select a local ntfs partition in shared folders it immediately errors "Cannot mount volume. Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy. Details - hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<santh> how to mount ntfs drive in ubuntu]
<crdlb> nanbud1: that's a problem with your video driver, not your CPU
<santh> how to mount ntfs drive in ubuntu
<atriv> !ntfs | santh
<ubotu> santh: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Shadix> crdlb: worked thanks!!
<nanbud1> crdlb: many ppl are facing problems and i am not sure if its video driver. but since i am just a hobbyist could u help me out? i dont have any seperate video card
<djlenoir> from the research i have done, it seems that it has something to do with PolicyKit not being included with gutsy any my error is an intentional behavior from the maintainer of HAL Martin Pitt.
<MilitantPotato> ah man I just deleted my pidgin config
<daftman> hi does anyone has trouble with eclipse on ubuntu?
<atriv> can anyone help me out, im trying to set up a web server on my ubuntu box, but i don't like redirecting to my IP and then having that IP in the web browser, whats involved in getting it set up so it reports the hostname?
<Vovk> hey, can somebody help me with this evolution/mail problem? I'm trying to set up an account for my grandpa (he's here for a month) who uses shaw. I've entered in all the data I can, and he can receive messages using evolution, but he cannot send them. I've tried entering the full name of the send server (shawmail.rd.shawcable.net) but I still can't get it to work.    I have no experience configuring routers and firewalls, so any help wou
<Vovk> ld be appreciated
<crdlb> nanbud1: what does "lspci | grep VGA" say?
<nanbud1> the freeze ups happens when hard disk comes under load, like two programs trying to startup or downloading something
<nanbud1> just a moment i ll chk
<jake_> I've had an issue for a while. I have an older machine (eMachines W4885) that will not boot Ubuntu - alt disk or regular disk. It simply reads the CD during bootup but then goes on to boot from the hard disk. I believe I have everything set up correctly in the bios, as some distros (Mandriva, SUSE, Puppy) boot fine.
<robdig> don_pucci: can you try lspci | grep -i wireless
<Shadix> MilitantPotato: Weapon of Mashed DESTRUCTION
<atriv> Vovk: make sure you check if you have to enable login for outgoing mail
<santh> how to enable universe repository
<MilitantPotato> :P
<Vovk> atriv: in preferences?
<nanbud1> it says this:   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<atriv> Vovk: yeah, a lot of isps require that you login prior to sending mail through their servers
<crdlb> nanbud1: there are no good drivers for that card :(
<Vovk> atriv: pretty sure he's logged in, but I'll check agian
<atriv> also, you might have trouble if you're not on a shaw connection
<josiahw> what is the command to get all files and folders in a directory 777 permission? sudo chmod 777 -a directoryname?
<jake_> Any ideas? I'd really prefer Ubuntu on this system, since it is my main desktop
<nosklo> josiahw: you can always use man pages to this kind of doubt, like in: man chmod
<nanbud1> crdlb: do u think the freeze ups could be because of this card too?
<soek> hi
<nosklo> josiahw: to do what you want is chmod -R
<Vovk> atriv: do you know where I can enable that? I can't seem to find it listed anywhere... looking under edit>preferences
<soek> were can I download pidgin for ubuntu?
<crdlb> nanbud1: that would be my guess
<josiahw> nosklo: Im looking at the man page right now... thats what I thought thank you
<jamiess> FreezerThief remove any packages in ur applications add or remove 2 do with nvidia first
<atriv> Vovk: let me take a look. one sec
<mosibfu> hi i have a biiig problem, in the past 3 days my fps in the (wine) game counter-strike has dropped from 400 to not even 100 stabile... and im going crazy
<nanbud1> can anything be done? like adding something extra in my hardware? maybe some cheap extra,but reliable card?
<FreezerThief> yeah, I removed nvidia-glx, jameiss
<soek> were can I download pidgin for ubuntu?
<jake_> soek: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<jake_> ?
<soek> no
<crdlb> nanbud1: well yes you could get a cheap nvidia card or something
<MilitantPotato> soek: one second.
<soek> it doesn't work
<Vovk> soek: the repositories - try sudo apt-get install pidgen
<Vovk> soek: pidgin
<soek> nope
<jake_> soek: what is the error?
<crdlb> !doesntwork | soek
<ubotu> soek: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nanbud1> crdlb: nvidia card would takeover the function of all the graphics? i mean with that in place the present card would not be used by the OS?
<Vovk> soek: it's in the add/remove programs list
<Shadix> lol
<daftman> does anybody else have problem with eclipse?
<crdlb> nanbud1: there's often an option in the BIOS menu to deactivate the builtin video chip
<MilitantPotato> soek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613049
<crdlb> although even if you don't do that, you can manually configure it to use the new card
<nanbud1> crdlb: Ah! BIOS, i ll check it out. just so that i understand better, this present card is built in on the motherboard right?
<_demonspork_> GParted always takes a long time to scan all the devices, why would it take so long. sometimes it just locks up and never finishes scanning the devices
<crdlb> nanbud1: yup
<nanbud1> crdlb: thanks so much for the help, i appreciate it. i ll try out the solution
<jamiess> anyone use blueprint 4 linux ?
<atriv> Vovk: are you on a shaw connect (or is your gramps)
<Vovk> atriv: I'm 2000 miles away from the closest computer that is capable of having a shaw ISP - im using comcast right now.
<santh> unable to mount the new volume what to do
<don_pucci> robdig lspci gives my wireless card
<don_pucci> info
<don_pucci> i just want to put the ubuntu drivers back
<MilitantPotato> _demonspork_: does the same thing here, hasn't locked up yet though.
<atriv> Vovk: maybe another outgoing server?
<atriv> http://www.shaw.ca/en-ca/CustomerCare/InternetSupport/Residential/RoutersandShawServerNames.htm
<snowdonkey> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Gutsy using Live CD, but option for Resize partition isn't in the installer.  Is it safe to do it by hand?
<melx> help
<djlenoir> does anyone know if PolicyKit has been debianized? apparently i need to installed in order to get this HAL error to go away?
<nantax> how do i set the screensaver for xubuntu? i can preview the screensaver but after the idle time the screen just blanks out...
<melx> how can i change of chat for see the list?
<MilitantPotato> snowdonkey: install gparted
<don_pucci> u have to set screensaver for smaller time than power saver
<snowdonkey> millitantpotato: I'm using a Live CD, I can't install software
<ricanelite> how can i edit my xconf file?
<don_pucci> robdig are u around?
<Vovk> atriv: i've tried comcast's outgoing server to no avail. is there a way I can use sendmail?
<ricanelite> so I could make sure 3D Rendering is enabled
<nantax> okay thanks, how do i set the power saver time?
<zander> I'm looking for help finding a Spanish dictionary for Open Office's Word processor
<_demonspork_> MilitantPotato, how many partitions do you have ?
<MilitantPotato> snowdonkey: But resizing is very risky, if you've not backed up everything on that physical drive i wouldn't do it
<atriv> Vovk: bit out of my scope sorry
<Vovk> atriv: no problem.. thanks for the help
<MilitantPotato> _demonspork_: about 12
<atriv> np
<lastelement0> does the "cube" work for only 4 workspaces?
<don_pucci> anyone here know how to install netowrk drivers in ubuntu
<snowdonkey> millitantPotato It's a  brand new laptop, just bought toda, no data on it
<don_pucci> wireless network drivers
<ricanelite> because i have the latest drivers installed which are the restricted drivers and not the opensource ones
<Vovk> lastelement0: it works for up to 19 on my computer
<_demonspork_> ah, that could be it, because I have 6 or 7
<MilitantPotato> snowdonkey: are you sure? I installed plenty while running the live CD
<_demonspork_> MilitantPotoato
<lastelement0> Vovk: so you have 19 or so panels on ur cube?
<ArthurArchnix> I got tired of waiting for my computer to resume from standby, so I just hardpowered down. Now I can't start up ubuntu. It looks like it's refusing to mount, but it's hard to tell because things are flying by so fast.
<matthew> any ideas on this error when trying to run an apt-get install?  E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<djlenoir> manymore, ubuntu, as nice as it is can really humble you :/
<Vovk> lastelement0: lol... i was just playing with the settings to see how high it could go, but yes, I got it to form a ring of 19 panels
<ArthurArchnix> It ends up with a screen saying 'X' can't start, this terminal has been disabled, and I have to switch to another terminal to login
<snowdonkey> MilitantPotato: Yeah.  Looking online there's supposed to be Resize option but it's not in the installer.  Can I just put a smaller MB size in the manual partition?
<djlenoir> manymore, have to get used to this auto respond feature... sorry was not intended for you directly ;)
<zander>  I'm looking for help finding a Spanish dictionary for Open Office's Word processor
<MilitantPotato> snowdonkey: is the drive partitioned at all?
<lastelement0> Vovk hmm cuz i was messing around with it earlier yet i had lost my top and bottom panel and couldnt do anything
<lastelement0> i could go to different workspaces
<don_pucci> anyone here know how to install wireless network drivers?
<don_pucci> anyone here know how to install wireless network drivers
<don_pucci> whoops
<lastelement0> but not do anything on them
<Vovk> lastelement0: first of all, are you using beryl or compiz fusion
<dimeotane> anyone have any idea why suddenly i need to use "sudo ifdown eth1" and "sudo ifup eth1" now after each reboot to get wireless to work?  or how to fix it?
<MilitantPotato> snowdonkey: if the drive has nothing usefull on it, might as well delete all the partitions and manually enter the sizes
<lastelement0> vovk compiz fusion
<Vovk> lastelement0: ok, do you have the compiz-config settings manager installed?
<MilitantPotato> lastelement0: Nvidia card?
<lastelement0> vovk ys
<lastelement0> **yes
<lastelement0> MilitantPotato: nope ati x1400 (dell laptop)
<Vovk> lastelement0: so what is the problem? you no longer have a top or bottom to your cube?
<MilitantPotato> lastelement0: did you install XGL?
<lastelement0> yes i did
<lastelement0> Vovk: if i have more than 4 workspaces...it doesnt show on the cube
<MilitantPotato> did you lose window boarders also?
<djlenoir> i give up... going to copy everything from my NTFS partition to my linux partition folder that I shared and gradually move it all to my other system using that share... boy, talk about doing things the hard way! :P
<lastelement0> like i hit some key combo and it seemd to "shift" to another set of workspaces but all it was, was my background
<lastelement0> and i had no ability to do anything on it
<soek> were can I download pidgin for ubuntu? like, is there an easy way to do it?
<Vovk> lastelement0: aah.. i know what the problem is
<sainzeo> my cdrom keeps mounting to cdrom0 not cdrom - how do I switch this? in fstab it is listed as cdrom, but still continues to come up as cdrom0
<MilitantPotato> soek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613049 :)
<Vovk> soek: yes, it's in the add/remove applications box. check it off and away you go
<matthew> HOw do you fix the TZDATA problems/
<matthew> ?
<soek> MilitantPotato: that doesn't work
<MilitantPotato> soek: I'll see if there's a .deb package on a trustworthy site
<dimeotane> anyone use wifi-radar?
<MilitantPotato> soek: worked fine for me.
<MilitantPotato> and my wife
<soek> Vovk: It isn't in the add/remove program list
<lastelement0> isnt pidgin installed by default on gutsy?
<soek> MilitantPotato: thank you
<MilitantPotato> lastelement0: yes
<soek> please do checkl
<Vovk> soek: have you enabled the universal repositories?
<MilitantPotato> Soek are you on feisty?
<soek> I don't know how too
<soek> I am on fiesty
<MilitantPotato> ah thats why
<MilitantPotato> let me dig up a .deb
<Vovk> lastelement0: when you increased your desktops, did you increase the number of desktops or the horizontal virtual size?
<lastelement0> vovk i believe i increased desktops
<Vovk> lastelement0: if you increase the desktops, then you will get an error, since the cube is really one desktop with a number of virtual desktops
<corrosione> need help installing
<jared_> what is the xserver for xgl on ati?
<Vovk> lastelement0: you need to set desktops to 1 and then horizontal size to what you want
<jared_> so I can run compiz-fusion
<lastelement0> vovk: oooo so then whats the desktops then?
<jared_> I upgraded from fesity to gutsy
<corrosione> if someone could pm me and answer a few questions i would be thxful
<lastelement0> like what is it do if i increase the desktops?
<jared_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jared_> !atixgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atixgl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geju> does anyone have an x60 running 7.10?
<Vovk> vovk: the desktops are completely seperate cubes and such... i think they are supposed to be used like the extra slides in the enlightenment window manager
<buttercups> jared_, xserver-xgl
<Vovk> lol
<Vovk> lastelement0: the desktops are completely seperate cubes and such... i think they are supposed to be used like the extra slides in the enlightenment window manager
<FreezerThief> quick question: how do you install a local .deb? I can't remember the command
<MilitantPotato> soek: http://packages.debian.org/sid/pidgin     and more coming.
<lastelement0> vovk: interesting....hm is there a way to have a workspace displayed on the top and/or bottom of the cube?/
<Vovk> lastelement0: i really don't understand why the extra desktops are not also virtual desktops. I think they are a more fundamental subset of the computer
<sainzeo> my cd-drive keeps mounting to cdrom0 instead of cdrom, how do i change this?
<buttercups> FreezerThief, sudo dpkg -i nameofthepackage.deb, or double click it
<dimeotane> anyone know how to set an ascii WEP key in wifi-radar?
<FreezerThief> thanks
<Vovk> lastelement0: i haven't found a way to do that yet, although if you disable the cube and enable the wall, you can have a huge number of side by side workspaces
<MilitantPotato> crdlb: what's the difference between SID and Lenny?
<GriZzlE> Hello I need help setting up sudo can anyone give me a hand?
<Th0rnSkurge> I installed apache and mod-perl on 7.10 but it never created a cgi-bin, did this change in the last few years?
<lastelement0> vovk: i think i managed to get to this extra desktop somehow but i was unable to get back
<Vovk> lastelement0: try the desktop switcher in one of your panels... go to the leftmost one
<Th0rnSkurge> I chmod 755 test.cgi and it does not run server side
<lastelement0> ok
<ubuntu-j> I've taken a look at Ubuntu-JeOS, and tested it a little in VM Ware. Is there any likelihood of a 64-bit edition soon?
<corrosione> i start boot to the ubuntu cd and it gives me errors...it then proceeds to load to the cd...once there i cant make out the text...but i click install anyway..next, next, next, starting up partioner...i cant make out the text except for resize partition...but ii have another os on my hd and i have two partions..is there a safe way to tell it to install on the partition with no os..without being about to read the text
<Th0rnSkurge> #!/usr/bin/perl etc, it is there, I must be missing something
<MilitantPotato> soek: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/pidgin
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: sid is unstable and lenny is testing, it takes packages a few weeks of testing to get from sid to lenny
<MilitantPotato> soek: don't get the SID one I sent.
<MilitantPotato> crdlb: thanks :)
<nathan__> howdy
<corrosione> anyone?
<kc> anyone help me answer why virtualbox will not capture my usb?? or should i just go to VMware
<Vovk> lastelement0: ooo, this is cool. if you enable the *expo* mode and hotkey it to the top left of your screen, then enable the cube and increase the vertical size, you can have as many seperate cubes as you have vertical panels. you can switch between them by going into expo mode
<crazyrk> hi, can someone help me ?
<soek> thank you MilitantPotato
<nathan__> I'm stuck in a ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode loop, I've tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg and that's not fixing it x.x
<nathan__> any ideas?
<ceil420> is there a way to not make my joystick input lag? at first i thought it was just the game, but input is laggy in jscalibrator too ;/
<MilitantPotato> soek: did you get the message about using the lennys and not SIDS?
<crazyrk> hi, im having problems with dual-booting with GRUB on ubuntu, can someone help me ?
<soek> MilitantPotato: I don't even know what that means
<JPSman> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<FreezerThief> another quick noobish question: is there a way to install a local .deb with dpkg, download/install all dependecies at the same time?
<soek> MilitantPotato: could you just link me to the correct .deb?
<LjL> FreezerThief: use gdebi
<MilitantPotato> soek: get it from here http://packages.debian.org/lenny/pidgin
<FreezerThief> thanks
<MilitantPotato> soek: and the data file from http://packages.debian.org/lenny/pidgin-data
<sirdork> Can someone please Help me get the sound working on my laptop
<soek> what do I do with that MilitantPotato
<nathan__> I'm stupid in low-graphics mode, still pretty new at linux, I've tried a few suggested fixes with no luck, any suggestions?
<lastelement0> vovk whrers expo mode lol
<MilitantPotato> soek: download and open them, do pidgin-data first
<GriZzlE> Can anyon help me with finding my NIC in ubuntu?
<soek> MilitantPotato: is there an easir way to do this?
<nathan__> Anyone know how to fix the stuck in low-graphics mode error?
<MilitantPotato> soek: this is it, .debs are just open and click install.
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: why are you having him do this?
<xracer> hello everyone
<MilitantPotato> crdlb: he's on feisty?
<soek> thanks MilitantPotato
<xracer> trying to get some help
<crdlb> oh
<MilitantPotato> :)
<xracer> trying to cahnge the res with an Nvidia card
<nathan__> Yep
<Vovk> lastelement0: lol... it's in the same thing as the cube option. It creates a set of panels representing all of your desktops
<Vovk> anyway... g'night all
<xracer> night
<nathan__> My resolutions were fine with my geforce 7950
<nathan__> then I downloaded latest drivers from nvidia
<jake_> ok
<jake_> so no ideas?
<nathan__> installed them.
<xracer> I am stuck at 800x600 :(
<nathan__> now i'm stuck in low-graphics mode
<nathan__> and can't get out.
<nathan__> it just loops.
<kc> is there anyone on here who can tell me why virtualbox doesnt capture usb or if it does tell me how to make it so, also does vmware allow you to capture usb and if so how do i go about geting it?
<atlfalcons866> 3
<lastelement0> vovk im there but i see no option for expo
<xracer> same here stuck at low res
<nathan__> what card?
<nathan__> I have a nvidia geforce 7950, 512 ram.
<xracer> nvidia  8400 i believe let me double check
<jake_> I've had an issue for a while. I have an older machine (eMachines W4885) that will not boot Ubuntu - alt disk or regular disk. It simply reads the CD during bootup but then goes on to boot from the hard disk. I believe I have everything set up correctly in the bios, as some distros (Mandriva, SUSE, Puppy) boot fine.
<nathan__> I've tried all the suggestions google could come up with for the error, and I'm lost.
<nathan__> So I decided to check this out.
<xracer> Gforce 8400M Gt
<nathan__> Yeah
<ceil420> is there a way to not make my joystick input lag? at first i thought it was just the game, but input is laggy in jscalibrator too ;/
<nathan__> So when your gdm comes up, is that when you get the error?
<MilitantPotato> !resolution | xracer
<ubotu> xracer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xracer> i have tried that before
<nathan__> thanks
<mosibfu> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<matthew> hey, how do I get the "cube" effect to work in "desktop effects"?  Everything works but Cube.  Not sure how.  What is the correct shortcut?
<lastelement0> vovk i have expo enabled now, and increased vertical to 4 and i have horizontal to 4
<lastelement0> however i cannot access the vertical ones
<U-571> matthew, ctrl+alt+ mouse 1 :)
<FreezerThief> *sigh* I tried gdebi, and now it says the dependency "module-assistant" is not satisfiable - "sudo apt-get install module-assistant" doesn't work either - module-assistant doesn't appear to be on the server, anyone know how/where I can get a compatible module-assistant package?
<mosibfu> does it matter, in a fullscreen wine game, if i use gnome or xfce?
<jake_> what is the Linux equiv of rawrite>
<xracer> any other ideas on how to get my res higher? :(
<jickles> wow, the screens and graphics control panel is majorly buggy
<pgan> jake_: I think it's dd
<ceil420> is there a way to not make my joystick input lag? at first i thought it was just the game, but input is laggy in jscalibrator too ;/
<mosibfu> !repeat | ceil420
<ubotu> ceil420: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ceil420> mosibfu, that was four minutes ago. leave me alone.
<jake_> pgan: will it work the same way as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lastelement0> How can i view my vertical virtual workspaces?
<self_up> you tell'm ceil420, we can stand up to these irc bully types
<mosibfu> !patience | ceil420
<ubotu> ceil420: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mosibfu> read that self_up!
<mosibfu> volunteers
<ceil420> <{uX}Vamp`BtRL> ~stfu | mosibfu
<ceil420> <iPerl> mosibfu: Shut. The. F***. Up.
<redheron> Burlynn, buttercups, I just wanted to thank you... when I did an md5sum on many of my binaries, there was a variance. I re-installed, and now everything works as it should... and with a separate /home/ partition, I lost none of my data.
<jake_> err
<jake_> okay sorry
<jake_> I'm almost there
<soek> MilitantPotato: ok, I installed it, now what?
<MilitantPotato> Open it :)
<jake_> how can I find the mount point of my USB floppy?
<pgan> jake_: yes, essentially, but possibly not with the same parameters.  Search Ubuntu or Debian pages for creating a boot floppy using Linux.
<theTrav> can someone please help me?  I can't seem to browse folders anymore.  When I select anything from the places menu, the menu disappears but no window pops up
<MilitantPotato> Applications>Internet>Pidgin
<heskethj> hey, I need to disable networking on a live CD (so the computer can't access the internet etc). Does anybody know which module to blacklist and/or remove to do this?
<FreezerThief> anyone know how to get the module-assistant package installed?
<soek> MilitantPotato: it isn't there
<jake_> pgan: I found another tutorial. now I just need to find the mountpoint of my USB floppy
<mosibfu> ceil420: since im a normal, adult person, i will not participate in your flamewar
<sd32> is there any way to disable the join and leave notifications in gnome-xchat?
<MilitantPotato> !ohmy | ceil420
<ubotu> ceil420: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ceil420> mosibfu, since i'm a normal, adult person, this is the last time i will acknowledge your existence.
<ceil420> MilitantPotato, hush
<ceil420> is there a way to not make my joystick input lag? at first i thought it was just the game, but input is laggy in jscalibrator too ;/
<xracer> any takers on how to get my res out of 800x600 :( using a Nvidia GeForce 8400 GT
<robdig> don_pucci: are you still here?
<pgan> if it's mounted, just use the "mount" command
<MilitantPotato> ceil420: someone will answer you if they know.
<jake_> pgan: well, I don't know what the device name is
<jake_> pgan: since it isn't /dev/fd0 and it automounted
<MilitantPotato> !resolution | xracer
<ubotu> xracer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ceil420> MilitantPotato, and 30+ people are joining between my askings.
<self_up> ceil420 (puff puff) here here!
<mosibfu> ceil420: and with that aditude, nobody will answer ever
<lastelement0> can anyone help with viewing my vertical workspaces?
<MilitantPotato> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ceil420> self_up, wish i had something to puff on atm >< </offtopic>
<MilitantPotato> sweet
<FreezerThief> Alright, thanks for the help with everything, hopefully I can finish up my ubuntu installation soon
<lastelement0> i have horizontal virtual size at 4 vertical virtual size at 4
<pgan> jake: that's beyond my knowledge :/  I'd like to know how to do that.  But usually USB is mounted as sda, so maybe /dev/sda{1,2,3}
<lastelement0> and desktops at 1
<jake_> pgan: thanks, I'll try that
<MTecknology> what am I doing wrong here? root@eaglei:/sys/class/backlight# ln -s sony acpi_video0                        ln: creating symbolic link `acpi_video0/sony' to `sony': Operation not permitted
<nosklo> acpi_video0 is a directory
<self_up> all: can someone help me do what i was trying to do before; don't ask, i can't remember what that was
<nosklo> and you cant write inside it
<sirdork> Help Please I've been trying to get the sound working for a few days now and I can't get it to work
<mudore> location of the directory of C header files? - I can get my vmware to run again :(
<nantax> how do i set up the power setting for xubuntu? so i can set the time so that the screensaver will show
<meoblast001> hello
<mudore> location of the directory of C header files? - I can't get my vmware to run again :(
<xtlosx> hey has anyone experienced this problem after recently updating normally.... audacious freezes after playing one song.. vlc media player just locks up and i can't change volume, and there is also no sound in VLC...... It's the weirdest thing ever.. has been working fine until the other day!
<meoblast001> where is the binutils directory?
<jake_> okay, does anyone else know how to find the /dev of my external floppy?
<MilitantPotato> MTecknology: try sudo infront
<meoblast001> crosstool wants to knwo
<MilitantPotato> MTecknology: you sure those paths are correct?
<tritty> Hi, I have just installed 7.10, and am connecting it to my home windows network. I am able to connect to the other computers hard drives, but cannot access the internet, can somebody help me please?
<self_up> meo: type locate binutils
<lastelement0> Militantpotato: do you happen to know how i can view my vertical workspaces?
<IdleOne> nantax: #xubuntu
<MTecknology> MidnighToker, ya - i'm sure - I'm also root
<mudore> what is the location of the directory of C header files? - I can't get my vmware to run again :(
<MTecknology> MilitantPotato, I can't even do sudo mkdir sony
<GriZzlE> Can anyone help me try to get connected to the internet with my NIC?
<robdig> mudore: try /usr/include
<nosklo> MTecknology: acpi_video0 already exists, and is a directory, and you cant write inside it, so the link cant be created
<self_up> mosibfu: mudora is repeating a question, aren't you going to lecture him?
<mudore> robdig, thx
<MTecknology> nosklo, I tried the other way too
<Rencore_> Hello avant-window-navigator recently stopped working for me after removing kubuntu and i get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libwnck-1.so.18: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Rencore_>  
<mosibfu> self_up: why woudld i, you just did
<Rencore_> crap
<Rencore_> sorry
<MidnighToker> lol
<self_up> oops
<self_up> dammit
<MidnighToker> Rencore_: careful with the language please
<IdleOne> !ohmy | self_up
<ubotu> self_up: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rencore_> sorry
<self_up> ubotu son un roboto?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about son un roboto? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<meoblast001> self_up: should i use /usr/share/lintian/overrides/mingw32-binutils?
<IdleOne> self_up: yes it is a robot
<self_up> is it gonna kill me off here?
<Rencore_> i even try running sudo ldconfig but it doesnt help
<self_up> i've a rough tongue betimes
<IdleOne> self_up: not if you stay on topic and watch your language
<mudore> robdig, : The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match ... :(
<self_up> sorry meoblast: too new myself to help you there
<meoblast001> k
<self_up> IdleOne, forgive me for remaining offtopic, but how would a robot know i'm off topic?
<IdleOne> self_up: I will tell it
<MilitantPotato> lastelement0: join #compiz-fusion
<mosibfu> !offtopic | self_up
<ubotu> self_up: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<meoblast001> does anyone know if binutils would be located at /usr/share/lintian/overrides/mingw32-binutils?
<self_up> you bastard!
<utahvw>  where can i adjust the screen size for a full screen shell...like when i do ctl + alt+ f4 for example....the current font is huge and when i login the prompt is then off the screen
<IdleOne> !ops | self_up
<robdig> mudore: sorry, don't have vmware, so can't help you there :(
<ubotu> self_up: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<soek> MilitantPotato: sorry, but it isn't installed yet
<IdleOne> ty Mez
<ceil420> is there a way to not make my joystick input lag? at first i thought it was just the game, but input is laggy in jscalibrator too ;/
<MilitantPotato> soek: did you install both of them?
<mudore> robdig, does it help if I tell you that I have a amd64
<mudore> ?
<soek> MilitantPotato: no... could you link me to the first and second, both in different links?
<tritty> Hi, I have just installed 7.10, and am connecting it to my home windows network. I am able to connect to the other computers hard drives, but cannot access the internet, can somebody help me please?
<MilitantPotato> soek: yea, one second
<soek> thanks a ton MilitantPotato
<Mez> IdleOne, no problems ... I was awake
<MilitantPotato> soek: amd64 install or i368?
<yuaoki_> tritty- router
<MTecknology> here's something else
<MTecknology> root@eaglei:/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0# echo 60 > actual_brightness
<MTecknology> -su: actual_brightness: Permission denied
<MilitantPotato> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<mudore> robdig, it use to work fine before I update to 7.10
<MilitantPotato> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<soek> MilitantPotato: no idea... standard home computer
<meoblast001> ????
<meoblast001> my question is way off screen now
<MilitantPotato> soek: run this in terminal lsb_release -a
<robdig> mudore: I don't think that makes a difference, but again, I'm unsure as I'm on 32 bits
<whoopiedoopie> meoblast: it's ok, at least you're not off topic hehe
<tritty> yuaoki: what about my router?
<MilitantPotato> ah wait that doesn't out anything usefull
<yuaoki_> tritty- make sure you're getting an IP from you're router and also check the modem.
<pgan> Hi, I'm trying to use a disk with Ubuntu installed on one computer inside another computer.  But the drivers are different, so is there a way to re-detect the hardware and install the appropriate drivers?
<Jordan_U> My sceen is frozen but according to an ssh session from another computer I can restart X successfully, it's just that nothing on the actuall monitor changes
<tritty> yuaoki: I am running the computer dual boot, and can access the internet when i boot in windows so i dont think thats the problem
<yuaoki_> anyone have a good IRC channel for torrent talk?
<Rencore_> libwnck-1.so.18: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory i keep getting that when trying to run avant-window-navigator
<tritty> yuaoki: i can also ping ubuntu.com from network tools
<IdleOne> yuaoki_: #torrent maybe
<nbliang> anyone here know how to change the screen refresh rate? The default install of my ubuntu can detect and set the refresh rate correctly, but after activate the compiz with nvidia driver, the refresh rate changed and my screen will flicker once in a while and sometimes very frequently.
<systemd0wn> anyone have a deb package made for new KTorrent 2.2.3 and Gutsy i386?
<nbliang> i tried to change it using "nvidia-settings" and apply and save the changes, but the refresh rate still not correct after i restart X or the entire machine.
<yuaoki_> tritty- from ubuntu?
<buzztu> anyway to get netflix "Watch Now" to work on ubuntu?
<mosibfu> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<mosibfu> ubotu i love you, will do
<IdleOne> Rencore_: try installing libwnck-dev
<GriZzlE> can anyone help me with getting my nic working i am unable to find it in networking
<Rencore_> IdleOne, i did
<drayveal_> can someone help me with my splash?
<bobbob1016_> I'm not sure if this is off topic, but is there any way I can get firefox (and opera if possible) to have the same cookies and bookmarks and things across computers, two linux and one mac the mac isn't something I need synced, it would be nice though?  I am a bit nervous about google sync, even though they promised not to be evil.
<tritty> yuaoki: yes i can ping ubuntu.com whilst in the 7.10 OS
<oj> how do i uninstall screenlets?
<MilitantPotato> soek: do uname -a
<xtlosx> Has anyone else experienced any problems recently with audacious and vlc? after recent updates
<soek> ok MilitantPotato, done
<MilitantPotato> oj: synaptic ?
<MilitantPotato> soek: show me what it said
<xtlosx> for some reason, it locks up VLC now, can't change volume, there is no volume even
<soek> MilitantPotato: http://texticle.net/73
<oj> MilitantPotato: it doesn't show up in synaptic
<jeduan> hello, what's the best way to reinstall without a cd drive?
<pgan> yuaoki_: you can get a list of channels, type /list in the chanserv window
<MilitantPotato> soek: some links in just a second
<Drayveal> Can someone please help me with my splash screen? I have AMD64 Ubuntu 7.10, when I disable the splash in the kernel it DOES display the text, but no splash when enabled
<MilitantPotato> oj: how did you install it?
<Shadix> werd i have a similar prob
<hal9k2010> hello room
<robdig> jeduan: you can download the cd over the network as an ISO image, mount it, and install from the ISO image.
<Shadix> I disabled my splash and it works the way it should but when enabled I get a blank and my screen goes to dleep
<oj> MilitantPotato: downloaded it from the website manually and installed it by following the instructions in the readme file
<jeduan> robdig, is there any guide to do it?
<hal9k2010> need some help installing flash player in firefox
<buttercups> Rencore_, try running sudo ldconfig, see if that fixes the issue
<jrib> hal9k2010: what version of ubuntu?
<hal9k2010> new to linux  have no ideo on using terminal
<hal9k2010> xubuntu
<jrib> hal9k2010: no, 7.10? etc?
<Shadix> Drayveal: let me know if anyone can give you a hand they may be able to help me
<Jordan_U> hal9k2010, No terminal needed
<Drayveal> Shadix: Ok
<hal9k2010> xubuntu 6.06
<MilitantPotato> soek: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/pidgin/i386/download     -      http://packages.debian.org/lenny/pidgin-data/all/download    -      http://packages.debian.org/lenny/pidgin-extprefs/i386/download
<soek> MilitantPotato: thank you so much for all your help
<jrib> hal9k2010: install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package from the multiverse repository
<Jordan_U> hal9k2010, Just go to a page that need flash and let Firefox install it for you
<hal9k2010> i downloaded the flash installer but no idea on using
<MilitantPotato> soek: save them to your desktop,
<Drayveal> Shadix: does your screen look like its disconnected from the system when you boot up? until you log in?
<MilitantPotato> nvm :D
<hal9k2010> nope
<jrib> Jordan_U: did that work in 6.06?
<systemd0wn> Anyone? deb file for KTorrent 2.2.3
<hal9k2010> i try that
<Jordan_U> jrib, Yes
<Shadix> drayveal, what do you mean disconnected? i get a bunch of lines that lets me know what it's booting line by line
<joe_> buttercups, i tried that earlier it didnt work
<Jordan_U> jrib, It didn't use apt like 7.10 does, but the newest version of flash isn't available in apt for Dapper anyway
<yuaoki_> tritty- still there?
<Jordan_U> hal9k2010, What happened when you tried it?
<Shadix> drayveal, or do you mean that it look like you monitor isn't pluged in to your vid card
<jrib> Jordan_U: ah right, it installed to ~
<IdleOne> rencore_: You need to switch to the gutsy AWN repository. Open /etc/apt/sources.list, remove the old line, add the new one from the guide, save and exit. Now open a terminal and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> rencore_: I assume you just upgraded correct?
<xtlosx> man i must be having this weird odd ball problem with ubuntu
<hal9k2010> nothing  i went to you tube and the site ask for the player but dont offer to install it
<xtlosx> because no one seems to be answering me :)
<sethk> xtlosx, what is the problem?
<robdig> jeduan: you can download it at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download. Believe there are instructions there also
<xtlosx> I did the regular updates, and then I went to use audacious to play some music.. The first song plays, the next song.. .locks up and have to kill -9 it... VLC, I go to play a movie, I can't adjust the volume, but I can make it full screen, the when I un full screen, it locks up and I have to kill -9 it.........
<rencore_> IdleOne, no i have the gutsy repo and everything i just removed kubuntu after deciding i did not like it and then awn would not work so i tried all of those solutions after googling and no luck
<xtlosx> Another weird observation I have made, when I go into preferences, sound, and then test sound playback or something, first beep goes off, I hit OK, then I try to test another one, and it locks up like audacious does after playing the first song.. It seems like the second time I try to use sound, it locks up the application using that sound stream....
<IdleOne> xtlosx: not every one knows all the answers or they might be busy doing other stuff . need to be patient
<xtlosx> oh I know i am patient :)
<xracer> hey guys
<xracer> thanks for the help
<GriZzlE> hey can anyone help me with trying to detect my NIC on 6.06?
<Shadix> Drayveal: which is it?
<IdleOne> rencore_: tryied re-installing?
<IdleOne> tried*
<xracer> i tried it before and it didn't work but now it worked :)
<rencore_> IdleOne, reinstaling ubuntu or AWN?
<Jordan_U> hal9k2010, When you go to this page what happens? http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/banana
<IdleOne> awn
<rencore_> IdleOne, yes
<hal9k2010> let me see brb
<xracer> Thanks MilitanPotato
<sethk> xtlosx, that is odd.  My first response is to look for some incapatability between the sound server and the application.  That's quite vague, but it's easily tested.  If you kill the sound server, only one app can use sound at a time.  That's a good way to find out if the sound server is causing the problem, or if the problem happens even when the sound server isn't running.
<xracer> well i am out see you later guys
<IdleOne> does AWN have a irc channel ?
<xtlosx> but it's the same app using the soudn
<sethk> xtlosx, might be permission issues with accessing the sound directory; might have to run the app as sudo.  I'm not sure about that.
<xtlosx> not like i have VLC, and audacious open at the same time..........
<sethk> xtlosx, no, I wasn't saying that
<sFEARs> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<theTrav> avast.  I've been playing around with my ubuntu boot a fair bit today.  I've got a few problems sticking around one which I really really need to solve.
<theTrav> problem: I cannot browse files
<sethk> xtlosx, if you are running the server, even if you have only one app, that app will use the server
<xtlosx> wow, it works as sudo
<hal9k2010> ask me for cookies
<xtlosx> weird
<xtlosx> audacious problem is fixed is I sudo audacious
<jeduan> robdig, once I got the iso and mounted it, what do I do? choose to install over the same partition I'm running, or should I create a temporary partition?
<theTrav> when I select a place from places, I don't get an error but no window pops up either
<xtlosx> i didn't think about that.. I am in the sound group in /etc/group[
<jrib> !who | hal9k2010
<ubotu> hal9k2010: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Did you set a seperate home partition on install?
<sethk> xtlosx, not sure I understand exactly why, though, as you said it plays for a while and _then_ hangs
<IdleOne> rencore_: /join #awn and ask them
<sethk> xtlosx, certainly odd
<hal9k2010> sorry
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, not sure waht that means
<xtlosx> certainly is odd
<xtlosx> ya vlc works too
<xtlosx> with sudop
<xtlosx> sudo
<xtlosx> so a recent update broke this!
<sethk> xtlosx, apparently.
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, I'm running gibbon, I installed it in "the remaining unpartitioned space" after I had installed windows
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Can you choose Places, Computer?
<Jordan_U> hal9k2010, What about http://69.93.231.198/albino_flash0004/banana(www.albinoblacksheep.com).swf ? ( sorry )
<sethk> xtlosx, at least now you have an idea where to start looking
<xtlosx> wow
<xtlosx> that pisses me off
<xtlosx> so ridiculous... makes no sense.
<yuaoki_> Whats the prefered ISP in the NW anyone?
<jrib> !enter | xtlosx
<ubotu> xtlosx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, I can, and now I got something showing up on the task bar down the bottom
<sethk> xtlosx, that's why you should never update without a reason, and run one release back on important machines
<toresn> i would like to create a symlink between one directory (~/Music) to a directory on one of my external hds (/media/MUSIC)... how do i do this?  (I've recently made the switch from windows to linux)
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, it was there for a while but now is gone, no window
<xtlosx> well thanks guys :) I will wait for a response!
<mosibfu> xtlosx: you  might want to tell the ppl that maintain the repository
<sethk> xtlosx, other people will see the same problem
<RaGzKiE> anyone knows how to install NN9 on ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Try opening the things you see in places, then write back and let know which worked or not.
<sethk> xtlosx, I would imagine a fix will appear fairly quickly
<robdig> jeduan: hmm, I think a temporary partition so you don't overwrite the ISO image. Also helps in case you want to move any files from old install to new
<onats> need some help to repair my dual boot. i just removed the hard drive of the linux installation,and when i put it back, its no longer detected..
<jrib> toresn: ln -s TARGET NAME
<jeduan> robdig, ok, thanks a lot! gonna try
<Eric> onats: do you get a GRUB menu or go straight to windows?
<utahvw>  where can i adjust the screen size for a full screen shell...like when i do ctl + alt+ f4 for example....the current font is huge and when i login the prompt is then off the screen
<sizzam> i can't get my cd/dvd rom drive to detect any disks.   how do i see what ubuntu has detected that device as?
<onats> eric, it now goes straight to windows.
<toresn> jrib: NAME = ~/Music  in my case?
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, it says "starting computer" when I choose computer, absolutely nothing happens when I chose "home folder" or any of the other folders within the top section.  When I choose cd or network, the same as computer happens
<theTrav> search for files I get a window
<onats> eric, before i removed the hdd, i a grub menu
<theTrav> and I am able to search and find files that way
<Eric> onats: just a second, I can help ya out...
<jrib> toresn: yes, though if it already exists, you will want to delete it first
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: in a terminal, type "gksudo nautilus"
<RaGzKiE> how do i install netscape navigator on ubuntu?
<sethk> sizzam, dmesg should show you the drive identification
<sizzam> thanks sethk
<sethk> sizzam, the same info will be in /var/log/messages
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Does root file browser open?
<theTrav> yes
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Can you navigate around, choosing file system, and so on.
<sizzam> utahvw, i think this post will point you in the right direction:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=vesafb
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, it prompted me for a password, then output "Initializing gnome-mount extension" in the console, then gave me a background image that wasn't there before
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: That's normal. Can you navigate around, open folders, and so on.
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, I can browse the file system as normal
<toresn> jrib: ty!
<systemd0wn> anyone have a deb package made for new KTorrent 2.2.3 and Gutsy i386?
<sirdork> Help please.  Someone please help me to get my sound working
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Sounds like your user name has some permission problems. The fact that you can do things as root suggests there's nothing wrong with the system. Let's see what groups you're a part of. Close down the window and terminal.
<jeduan> robdig, just one more question, how would you recommend to erase the temporary partition without a cd drive?
<Eric> onats: sorry about that, had to get something out of the oven.
<onats> eric, pie?
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: >system >administration >users and groups
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, I closed those, but the background is still the chocolate one.  Ok, users and groups
<Eric> onats: Hah, nah.  Toquitos...Anyway....You need to download the Super Grub Disk .iso and burn it to a CD.
<sizzam> sirdork, what kind of soundcard do you have
<utahvw> sizzam:BINGO!   thats what i was looking for....i thought it must be done in menu.lst....i am so used to lilo...lol...thanks!
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Choose your username and choose properties or edit or something?
<Shadix> is there a utility I can use to view my Partitions and increase or decrease them on the fly???
<sizzam> utahvw, you're welcome, i had the same problem.   vesafb is the one that worked for me
<adrianmonk> anyone got any hints on how to get ati drives working on amd64 on 7.10 ?
<onats> eric, and then? what does it do?
<robdig> jeduan: I'd suggest that you install into a new partition, once that is working well, then you can get rid of the old partition
<adrianmonk> .... ati drivers, that is
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, got it, it's properties
<sirdork> sizzam it's an onboard nvidia one I'm on a laptop
<onats> eric, i have the ubuntu cd installers. will these work/
<utahvw> sizzam:gotta love these forums!
<sizzam> sirdork, is it an Asus by any chance?
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Go to the user privelages tab and let me know what you see checked under that tab
<Eric> onats: I think there is actually a tutorial somewhere on the Ubuntu site...and no, you'll need to download this
<Eric> onats: Give me a second to find the links
<sirdork> sizzam it's a gatway
<jeduan> robdig, won't gparted mess up with grub and get me on a difficult-to-boot state?
<sizzam> sirdork, k, one sec
<adrianmonk> i have the 8.42.3 driver installed, but the X server keeps using the (slow) xorg driver, no matter what i do!
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, user privelages has everything except for: Allof use of fuse filesystems[snip], Send and receive faxes and use tape drives
<jared_> how do you replace files with another file
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, those three are unchecked
<robdig> jeduan: not sure
<g8rbyte> I need some help with getting my wireless to work can someone help me?
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, do you want me to list the checked items?
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, there isn't heaps of them, only 12
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, so 15 privelages all up
<jeduan> ok, so i'd better write down my grub lines then'
<Shadix> is there a utility I can use to view my Partitions and increase or decrease them on the fly???
<robdig> jeduan: agreed
<nantax> where can i set the power option for xubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: That's good. Under advanced, what group is your name a part of?
<z> I have 2 computers on the same lan, I'm using scp to copy my home directory over to the other so i can reformat... only problem is the scp terminal output is saying it's copied over some files about 5 times now
<whabo> help: how do i get a Dock similar to MAC/apple?? what is the application called? can i find it on the package manager?
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, main group: travis
<theTrav> which is the same as my username
<sizzam> sirdork, what does this command give you:   cat /proc/asound/cards
<z> and i know for certain there is only one copy on my hard drive of the file being copied multiple times
<nantax> the computer blanks the screen instead of showing the screensaver
<mosibfu> whabo: try kiba-dock
<sizzam> sirdork, i'm interested in the audio codec line
<z> is there some explanation?
<Eric> onats: here is a start.  It outlines what it does and where to get it.  Its small, so let me know when you get the image burned to a disk.  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<korathe> question: My right alt key isn't working on my thinkpad. From 'xev' I found out that it's keycode is 113. I did xmodmap -e "keycode 113 = Alt_R" with no success... any help?
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: That's good. Ok out of there and go back to user settings, now click on manage groups
<sirdork>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<sirdork>                       HDA NVidia at 0xb0000000 irq 19
<whabo> mosibfu: thx
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Find your user name and click properties
<theTrav> done
<omar> hello
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, ok, group members are root and travis
<Eric> onats: are you on the computer in question?
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav... one sec.
<z> maybe I should put it this way.... what's the easiest way to copy my home directory from one ubuntu computer to another
<omar> i am trying to make a connection to remote server running ubuntu
<z> rcp?
<onats> eric, yes
<omar> i make it by going into ubuntu menu Places->Connect to Server
<lastelement0> whats a good editor for the Ruby language?
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, oh, wait... those are the only listed group members, but they are unchecked
<Eric> onats: ok,  let me know when you have got that burned or if you have any questions
<nathan__> Is there anyone here with lots of graphic drivers experience? I've been stuck in a loop for about 4 hours now.
<omar> and do ssh
<Andaluz> hey, anyone know what I should have in my httpd.conf to get it to use PHP5? It appears to be empty
<sizzam> sirdork, these are the instructions that should ultimately get that card working:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2013895&postcount=17
<omar> try to connect using ssh
<omar> it somehow doesnt work
<korathe> lastelement0, vim, emacs, komodo, textmate, freeride, anything really
<omar> can anyone help me with this
<sirdork> sizzam thanks
<MattJ> omar: Well what happens? An error message?
<sizzam> sirdork, i have the same (or a similar) card, here is how i fixed on my laptop:   http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/installing-ubuntu-gutsy-on-an-asus-a7t-notebook-fix-sound-and-tty-terminal-resolution
<lastelement0> korathe, do any of those  have syntax highlighting?
<sizzam> sirdork, check the Fixing Sound part of that post
<sirdork> ok tnks
<korathe> lastelement0, almost all editors on Linux have at least syntax highlighting
<omar> ahhh it says Opening and to stop this operation click cancel
<nathan__> No matter what I do, every time I reboot ubuntu I get a ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode error, I've tried everything I can possibly think of, followed countless instructions, tried envy, followed the tutorial on ubuntu's website, I'm completely lost and still stuck in this loop, can anyone help?
<omar> MattJ: it says Opening and to stop this operation click cancel
<omar> omar:omar
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Sorry, I realized this would take a while. Open a terminal instead and do: "groups user", but replace user with your username
<whabo> guys i need a dock that is similar to apple/MAc what application should i get? im looking in teh package manager and teh add/remove feature i cant find anything.. THANK YOU
<omar> omar: omar
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: The output should be one line, you can paste here.
<MattJ> omar: Can you try using ssh in Terminal?
<omar> yea it works there
<MattJ> omar: Hmm
<nathan__> No matter what I do, every time I reboot ubuntu I get a ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode error, I've tried everything I can possibly think of, followed countless instructions, tried envy, followed the tutorial on ubuntu's website, I'm completely lost and still stuck in this loop, can anyone help?
<omar> the thing is i wanted this graphical thing
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, travis : travis adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<omar> i mean my firned set it up for me before
<omar> like when i click on the folder on my machine
<nathan__> What's it take to get help in here?
<nathan__> :P
<omar> it shows me the /home/omar folder on the remote machine
<MattJ> omar:  Oh I see, to mount a folder through ssh...
<jared_> Woo I found a somewhat likable theme!
<MattJ> nathan__: Patience :)
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: My initial suspicion would seem to be wrong. Your settings are fine.
<omar> yea
<nathan__> Should I keep posting my question, or just wait?
<omar> i donno i am giving it the wrong port maybe
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, if it helps, I was messing with xorg.conf when this occurred
<nathan__> I'm rather new to looking for help in here.
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, trying to set up on multiple monitors
<crdlb> omar: what are you putting for "server"? (change the domain if you want)
<MattJ> nathan__: Wait, don't repost (not for quite a while)
<Eric> nathan__: Chill out a bit. ;)  Spamming questions doesn't help
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: It's a place to start anyway, post the output of "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to pastebin.
<MattJ> nathan__: ATI card?
<nathan__> nvidia.
<nathan__> 7950.
<stormchoir> Hello everyone
<omar> i am putting the ip of the machine thats it
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Did you make a backup?
<MattJ> nathan__: Gutsy?
<Eric> nathan__: 7.10?
<nathan__> yes
<crdlb> omar: then 22 for port and /home/omar for folder?
<Eric> nathan__: update or clean install?
<omar> yes
<nathan__> clean install.
<Eric> nathan__: And the graphics have never been right?
<stormchoir> What games do you guys run in Ubuntu?
<nathan__> They were right on whatever default driver it started with, but I couldn't enable desktop effects, but I had the resolution and dual monitors.
<nathan__> so I downloaded latest drivers from nvidia's site.
<MattJ> omar: When you use ssh in Terminal, do you get any prompts before you enter your password?
<nathan__> and got this problem.
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45185/ and yes, I made a backup
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, there's several backups in my x11 folder
<whabo> guys i need a dock that is similar to apple/MAc what application should i get? im looking in teh package manager and teh add/remove feature i cant find anything.. THANK YOU
<whabo> guys i need a dock that is similar to apple/MAc what application should i get? im looking in teh package manager and teh add/remove feature i cant find anything.. THANK YOU
<Andaluz> anyone know the answer to my prob? i need to know what to put in my httpd.conf to get apache to use php5
<whabo> thx
<omar> MattJ : i am just prompted for the password
<daurnimator> how do I install a .ko file so that it works automatically with modprobe?
<Eric> nathan__: Go to System>Administration, Screens and Graphics
<omar> when i am doing it through the termianl
<MattJ> omar: Odd
<nathan__> I'm there.
<dwxreaper> andaluz: apt-get will install the php module and configure apache for it
<wally_> hello i posted a thread in the forum about mounting my ntfs harddrives, but i am still unable to view them http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611586&page=3  i was wondering if anyone could help?
<omar> is it something to do with the port
<Andaluz> dwxreaper, apt-get installed php5 but didn't configure apache for it
<Eric> nathan__: get to the video driver listing
<tyronepolleri> hello does anyone know how well does autocad run on xen ?
<nathan__> ok
<daurnimator> dwxreaper: you should be suggesting aptitude
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: While I look at this, restore your backup and restart X. Doing this would be something like "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.recent" then "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf" replacing the filename xorg.conf.bak with your original backup. To restart X hit Ctrl+Alt+Delete and be sure to close open work first.
<MattJ> omar: 22 is used by default, by ssh in Terminal
<nathan__> I'm in the listings.
<Bikerbob> Looking for help installing to an external drive
<axjv> Does anyone know how to fix the flickering in opengl apps when using compiz?
<omar> MattJ: i donno i was able to use it couple of days back
<dwxreaper> daurnimator: what he was doing worked with apt-get for me, i don't even know wtf aptitude is
<omar> dammm
<nantax> if i go to application -> accessories -> terminal, im being kicked back to the login screen
<Eric> nathan__: Choose driver by model.  Find NVIDIA on the left, Geforce 7 Series on the right.  Click test.
<nathan__> Last time I tried that it gave me a black screen I couldn't get out of
<nathan__> so I may be a couple minutes before I'm back.
<daurnimator> dwxreaper: the new replacement for apt-get. You should be suggesting people use it over apt-get
<nathan__> one moment.
<Eric> ok
<MattJ> omar: I know another way to achieve the same goal, using a Terminal program
<nantax> i set the resolution way too high yesterday and after running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , i can no longer run terminal from the accessories menu
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, ok, I'll give that a shot, thanks for the help.  Hope to be back soon
<nathan__> ok the test worked.
<dwxreaper> darnimator: apt-get aptitude / nO DonT dO iT!
<nathan__> on the propietory or whatever driver
<dwxreaper> can you really do that, apt-get aptitude
<nathan__> should I be on it or open source?
<Eric> Click ok and get out of the dialogs.
<Eric> Proprietary is what I'm using on my 7900GT
<omar> MattJ : tell me please
<nathan__> so a 7950 should be similar.
<Eric> Yeah.
<MattJ> omar: sudo aptitude install sshfs in Terminal (or use Synaptic, etc. to install it)
<nathan__> ok so nvidia 7 series proprietary driver test seems to work.
<Dev_Noob_> Hiya :>
<Eric> Is it running correctly after you save those settings?  If not, restart X: alt+del+backspace
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, do you know if there's any way for me to run whatever the places menu runs and see if it outputs an error?
<jawee_> I got to the Smart Boot Manager with Ubuntu
<MattJ> omar: Then create a folder, where you want the remote files to appear
<jawee_> on a floppy
<IdleOne> who asked about netscape navigator earlier?
<omar> okay then
<jawee_> I'm getting the error "Disk error! 0xAA" when I select CD0
<theTrav> is it just running nautilus? or is it more complex than that?
<omar> MattJ : what then
<nathan__> ok, so after clicking test I should restart x?
<nathan__> or should I log out then in and see if I can use a higher resolution
<nathan__> ?
<IdleOne> RaGzKiE: you still here
<ArthurArchnix> dmesg?
<Eric> nathan__: No, click ok and get out of those dialogs.  If it doesn't take effect then you should restart x,
<MattJ> omar: In Terminal: sshfs user@ipaddress:remotefoldername localfoldername
<ArthurArchnix> I take it restoring didn't help.
<MattJ> omar: remote foldername might be /home/omar, etc.
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Two comments above this line.
<nathan__> ok, when I clicked test it flickered, then gave me my screen back.
<nathan__> then I clicked ok.
<MattJ> omar: and localfoldername is the folder you created on your PC
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, I restored to the most recent backup but it didn't help
<theTrav> don't know what dmesg is
<kc> is there anyone on here doing any help topics?
<Eric> If you are just at your desktop now, nathan__, restart x
<nathan__> it says all users must log off for it to take effect.
<nathan__> ok.
<jawee_> ok
<Dev_Noob_> Ok.  I edited xorg.conf to add 1280x1024, and when I ctrl-alt-backspace, it reloads and says "error loading HAL"
<nathan__> ctrl alt backspace right?
<jawee_> so no one knows how to get smart boot manager working?
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: I'd create a new user, log in and see if the problem is gone. It might be faster than troubleshooting, though it's possible someone will give you a one second fix any second. It's impossible for me to say.
<jawee_> I've tried about everything to get this system to boot Ubuntu
<Eric> nathan__: yeah, if you've hit ok at all of the screen dialogs.
<nathan__> ok.
<Eric> jawee_: What is the problem?
<saftle> ok, I've been reading alot of forums about this, and supposedly this is a typical error, but it is fixable, just haven't found the right solution for my maching. So far I have aiglx running with fglrx with my ati x1650. I'm able to use all of compiz-fusion effects. The only problem I'm having is the flickering whenever I open an app that uses opengl. Vlc had the same problem when loading videos, but I was able to go around with by changing output to X11.
<saftle> any suggestions?
<tyronepolleri> has anyone tried running AutoCad on a virtual machine?
<Eric> tyronepolleri: I've read that its pretty buggy
<jawee_> Eric: I'm getting the error "Disk error! 0xAA" when I select CD0
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Open terminal and type in "dmesg" you can post the output to pastebin. Your xorg was very different from any I've seen. Don't know where to start or what to look for in it. Sorry.
<Eric> tyronepolleri: oh..sorry...virtual machine...I was thinking wine.
<jawee_> Eric: On the smart boot manager 3.7.1
<MasterShrek> tyronepolleri, theres an alternative to it in the repos iirc
<lastelement0> can someone help me install freeride?
<lastelement0> i've downloaded the tar
<tyronepolleri> Eric: I have read that it does not run on wine
<saftle> should I be asking this in compiz-effects?
<lastelement0> and extracted to my desktop
<Eric> jawee_: Can you not just do a stardard grub install?
<tyronepolleri> MasterShrek: what is repos iirc?
<MasterShrek> iirc = if i remember correctly
<jawee_> Eric: This system is refusing to boot from the Ubuntu CD, though it will boot other Linux distros from CD
<MasterShrek> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jawee_> Eric: So I thought I'd give this a try
<MattJ> omar: Any luck?
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45186/
<Eric> jawee_: You don't get anything from the CD, or you can't load the actual OS part?
<multiverse> I need to compile BIGMEM into my 7.10 Desktop, but I don't know how to do it.
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, I'm trying the new user approach as well just to check it out
<multiverse> Can anyone here help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tyronepolleri> MasterShrek: Ok thank you, but i still want to know if it would run well on a virtual machine
<jawee_> Eric: It skips the disk and goes to the next boot medium (hdd)
<MasterShrek> tyronepolleri, i dont see why not, unless it requires 3d acceleration, i know it needs lots of ram though, so yo may run into issues there
<prappl93> jawee_: Does your computer come with a company start screen that shows its name and a load meter?
<tyronepolleri> The virtual machine emulated by Xin uses the real hardware or virtual hardware
<Eric> jawee_: Alright.  Have you tried it in another system to make sure the disc is okay?
<g8rbyte> need help with wifi card
<jawee_> Eric: The system I am on now was installed with it
<jawee_> prappl93: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee_: if it does not even try to boot then the cmos isnt looking at the cd or it is a bad burn.  How was the cd created?
<nathan__> I'm back, same error, comes after the splash loading, and before the login screen.
<caligarn1037> hi guys
<prappl93> jawee_: Is there a thing in the corner that says something like "F12 - System Setup"
<caligarn1037> can anyone tell me the difference between sudo apt-get and sudo apitutde?
<jawee_> Jack_Sparrow: The CD works on this laptop. Thecomp will boot a Debian disk sitting right beside it
<multiverse>  No difference.
<Eric> prappl93: Other linux LiveCDs boot though
<sethk> prappl93, usually says F1 for setup, F12 for boot menu
<tyronepolleri> MasterShrek: I have two gb of ram I think that would be enough but i am not sure about my video card
<Jack_Sparrow> caligarn1037: just different package managers.. anslo see synaptic
<IdleOne> caligarn1037: aptitude tends ti remember dependencies a little better
<jawee_> prappl93: It's Del. CD is set first
<jawee_> prappl93: A Debian disk will boot fine
<caligarn1037> dependencies?
<prappl93> jawee_: I can't explain the problem then, I am on Dell and Ubuntu works
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee_: iHow was the cd created?
<jawee_> prappl93: This Dell works fine, so I know it should
<sethk> jawee_, then it's almost certainly either a bad download or a bad burn
<MasterShrek> tyronepolleri, your video card has nothign to do with it, your vm sofware will create a virtual video card, whish will not have 3d acceleration, and im not exaclty sure the requirements for autocad if it needs 3d acceleration
<jawee_> Jack_Sparrow: k3b on SUSE
<Jack_Sparrow> I have 4 dells that work fine
<jawee_> sethk: I've tried every single version of Ubuntu since 5.04
<caligarn1037> thanks
<jawee_> sethk: and other distros work fine
<Eric> jawee_: since it worked with other systems...have you tried an alternate cd?
<tyronepolleri> MasterShrek: why?
<jawee_> Eric: tried it last week to no avail
<steed2008> hello all
<jawee_> stupid emachines :\
<sethk> jawee_, that's extremely odd.  One thing I always tell people is never to buy from Dell, for just this sort of reason.  Not just with linux, there is _always_ a problem with a Dell
<MasterShrek> ?
<tyronepolleri> MasterShrek: o i read it worng i am sorry ir need 3d aceleration
<g8rbyte> How do I confirm my drivers work for my wireless card?
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee_: Does the cd you made work in another pc?
<IdleOne> caligarn1037: packages that other packages depend on. so lets say you want to install package A but it needs package BCD then aptitude remembers that and also installas it but for some reason you decide you dont like package A anymore and want to remove it aptitude will also remove package BCD as long as they are not needed by any other packages
<MasterShrek> =P
<sethk> jawee_, are the successful ones and this one burned in the same burner by the same program?
<jawee_> sethk: It works fine on my Dell. This is an emachines
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> is there any video editors in ubuntu?
<multiverse> How do I enable 4 GB of memory in my 7.10 Desktop?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, hey a
<tyronepolleri> does anyone know if the virtual machine emulated by Xin uses the real hardware or virtual hardware?
<sethk> jawee_, I don't like them either  :)
<MasterShrek> hello Evanlec
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, aint seen u in a while where ya been?
<steed2008> If i boot screensaver ,the x-windows will restart in my ubuntu 7.10 ,why?
<sethk> jawee_, that's the machine that blows hot air _at_ the processor instead of away from it.  :)
<jawee_> sethk: This particular CD was burnt with k3b. I've also tried ones from shipit and windows
<CyberMatt> multiverse, get 64bit
<g8rbyte> How do I confirm my drivers work for my wireless card?
<wally_> hello i posted a thread in the forum about mounting my ntfs harddrives, but i am still unable to view them http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611586&page=3  i was wondering if anyone could help? please ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee_: How much ram is on it
<jawee_> Jack_Sparrow: 512MB.
<sethk> jawee_, what I'm asking is whether it is manufactured CDs that work and, possibly, burned ones that do not
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, here and there, busy with school n deer hunting
<g8rbyte> How do I confirm my drivers work for my wireless card?
<sethk> jawee_, I have seen that happen with certain hardware
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol, deer hunting...where are u from
<MasterShrek> minnesota
<multiverse> Matt: too buggy
<jawee_> sethk: Which is why I am trying Smart Boot Manager now...
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ah, we got that big out here, im from new hampshire
<sethk> jawee_, ok
<multiverse> Matt:  How do I compile it into the existing kernel?
<tony_j> Live video feeds and sound will not work.
<sirdork> sizzam that's not working
<jawee_> sethk: But now its just throwing an error
<sethk> jawee_, sounds like you've already tried all the obvious things, but, you know, we don't know that until we ask
<MasterShrek> sweet
<sethk> jawee_, what's the error?
<CyberMatt> you need a 64bit host system
<Eric> onats: how are things going?
<jawee_> sethk: I'm getting the error "Disk error! 0xAA" when I select CD0
<multiverse> I have one.
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> :(
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, im not running ubuntu anymore, im back on slamd64
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, I just had a breakthrough
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> you need a 64bit to get 4gb of ram right?
<multiverse> No
<Evanlec> multiverse, gutsy-64-bit is not "too buggy"
<googlah> yep
<CyberMatt> yes
<multiverse> You can compile the kernel
<MasterShrek> Metal-Maniac-Mat, i think so
<sethk> jawee_, this is some kind of hardware issue.  Make sure you don't have an IDE drive hooked up like an EIDE drive.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, whatever for?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> yer
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> same with win
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<CyberMatt> nope
<multiverse> 32 bit server has kernel compiled with 4 GB RAM
<sethk> jawee_, make sure you don't have a CS jumper and a master or slave jumper on the same IDE cable
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, a complete power cycle and now I got an error message after logging in but can open file windows
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> how to get all my 4gb then?
<jawee_> sethk: Well, this drive can't burn CD's anymore
<Eric> I read somewhere that 32-bit Linux is limited to 8GB RAM
<Evanlec> multiverse, yea but thats a hack, why not use true 64-bit and use more than 4gb
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, the error message is that there was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon
<omar> MattJ: thanks
<jawee_> sethk: I will check out the setup. If nothing else I can find another drive to swap it with
<CyberMatt> AMD64 build
<multiverse> Because 64 bit don't work well
<sethk> jawee_, I'd replace the drive.  I know that's somewhat illogical, since other CDs boot, but I think it will work.
<Evanlec> 32-bit kernsl can be compiled with the BIGMEM option to get up to 4GB of ram
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i dunno, i just seem to feel more comfortable in a slackware environment, i dont like all the automation that ubuntu has, and just little things here and there that i am used to i spose
<oem> 谁能教教我在UBUNTU7。10下怎么用WINE 0。9。49安装和启动＜月影传说＞呀？有人会吗？我的QQ:402671625
<Evanlec> multiverse, thats an ignorant statement, and simply not true
<jawee_> sethk: I'll see what happends :D
<sethk> jawee_, yes, that's advisable especially if you have some around
<korathe> eric, 32 bit is limited to 4 gb
<nathan__> You still available Eric?
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, The last error message was: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-V2Kvz|WXIF: Connection refused
<multiverse> Evanlec:  how?
<CyberMatt> in Gutsy
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i can only see 3.5gb
<CyberMatt> it does
<Eric> jawee_: I'd pull the CD drive out of another system and give it a shot.
<Evanlec> multiverse, have u tried gutsy 64-bit? try it and then tell me it "it don't work well"
<multiverse> Evanlec:  don't be a retard
<MasterShrek> multiverse, 64 bit works great
<multiverse> I have
<multiverse> And it doesn't work great
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, so I've got something sort of working, it just looks like poo
<multiverse> buggy as hell
<jawee_> Eric: Yeah. About to put in a Sony CD burner
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Did you install a different kernel?
<sethk> multiverse, there are some applications that have problems in 64 bit, but it's not true that, as a blanket statement, 64 bit doesn't work
<Evanlec> multiverse, what doesnt work ?
<MasterShrek> multiverse, no u havent obviously, theres nothing wrong with 64 bit at all
<Eric> korathe: I thought that was true.
<Eric> nathan__: Yup.
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, nope, not intentionally
<Evanlec> multiverse, dont tell me flash doesnt work cuz it works perfectly
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, and nothing new is in my boot menu
<oem> 怎么没有人用过吗？
<sethk> multiverse, there's a subset of apps that work, and it's a fairly substantial subset.
<Shadix> Ok so what is this KDE thing and what exactly is the difference between Kubuntu and ubuntu
<IdleOne> multiverse: dont be insulting. 64bit has issues with certain things and so does 32 bit
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, I'm going to try re-starting X again
<theTrav> back soon
<multiverse> I was advised by a number of members of this forum that 64 bit is buggy
<CyberMatt> multiverse,  when did you test dapper
<korathe> desktops should be 32 bit
<multiverse> I have had a number of driver issues
<sethk> Shadix, two windowing systems, gnome (ubuntu) and KDE (kubuntu)
<multiverse> You guys are being insulting
<nathan__> Eric: I got the same error between the loading screen and the login screen.
<MasterShrek> multiverse, i never had a problem in 64 bit ubuntu
<sethk> Shadix, but that's not exactly real, because
<sirdork> Help please this sound is driving me nuts trying to get it to work
<Evanlec> multiverse, thats a myth that people still have...unfortunately
<multiverse> Get some social skills please
<jawee_> Hopefully I can get my 19" monitor working with Ubuntu
<multiverse> Not a myth
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> anyone here use frostwire?
<_blitz_> I installed nvidia driver on gutsy and now the resolution is very poor.i checked the xorg.conf and found that a new file named xorg.conf.failsafe was created in /etc/X11(dont know where it came from).and my computer is loading the driver mentioned in xorg.conf.failsafe ie vesa.please help
<sethk> Shadix, if you install ubuntu, you can also install kde, and if you install kubuntu, you can also install gnome
<multiverse> serious problems with the 64 bit platform
<CyberMatt> multiverse, no we aren't
<MasterShrek> [21:52]  <multiverse> Evanlec:  don't be a retard
<Evanlec> how do u claim its not a myth if u havent used and found the problems urself?
<Shadix> ....O.o slightly confusing
<sethk> Shadix, I used KDE; I install ubuntu and then use the package manager to install KDE
<Eric> nathan__: what does the error say again?
<Jack_Sparrow> multiverse: 64 in Feisty was a little buggy, but it is much better now
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, hmm, damn, that worked
<Shadix> sethk, what will change
<multiverse> MasterShrek:  he accused me of an ignorant statement
<IdleOne> multiverse: you were insulted by the word ignorant. that word is not insulting all it means is that you are not aware of all the facts
<MasterShrek> it was ignorant
<MasterShrek> nothing wrong with 64 bit
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, no errors, everything appears to display correctly and I can open file browser windows
<sethk> Shadix, the window manager.  There are a number of other window managers available, in addition to kde and gnome
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, I'm back in the realm of superstitious computing >_<
<multiverse> 64 bit was buggy when I installed
<nathan__> Eric: Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode, then gives me options to configure, shutdown, or continue.
<sethk> Shadix, essentiallly, only the user interface changes
<Eric> I agree that 64-bit Gutsy is a lot better now.
<sethk> Shadix, functionally they are equivalent.
<Evanlec> multiverse, things have gotten much better, like day and night
<Nemes> How can I write the output of a program to both terminal and a file?
<Eric> nathan__: what are the options to configure?
<CyberMatt> we are just adviseing you that you have outdated info
<Shadix> sethk, so the window Manager is my gui?
<sethk> Shadix, gnome and kde are both large resource consumers.  There are others that consume fewer resources and have fewer features.
<sethk> Shadix, right
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadix: yes
<nathan__> Eric: Same as System>Administration>Screens and Graphics
<nathan__> Just takes me there.
<sethk> Shadix, with X windows, the user interface is a separate layer, and thus you can plug in may available user interfaces
<multiverse> Matt: maybe you people could be more polite:  avoid these wierd social attacks when delivering your infomraiton.
<Shadix> I'm starting to get this.....
<sethk> Shadix, there is even one that makes the machine look like windows, if you are sufficiently masochistic
<Shadix> lol
<Eric> nathan__: so its basically running in something like 640x480?
<multiverse> Last time I tried 64 bit it was trash
<Jack_Sparrow> multiverse: Please drop it..
<nathan__> 800x600, but yeah low.
<emma> What's wrong with it?
<CyberMatt> Shadix, Xfce is your friend
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, why slamd64 tho? if i do end up switching distros i think i'd go to Arch
<multiverse> Why would I?
<IdleOne> multiverse: it is offtopic
<nathan__> 800x600 is max resolution.
<Shadix> CyberMatt, what's so great about it?
<Eric> If you go back to the driver selection, what is it running on?
<emma> It's rude to talk about switching distros in here.
<Evanlec> multiverse, okay, we got that, but u havent tried it now, and we're telling u its not trash at all now, and yet u still argue
<steed2008> Ati can't use screenSaver in ubuntu 7.10 ????
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i dunno, im used to it i guess, i like slackware alot, and slamd64 is slackware ported to x86_64
<_blitz_> nathan__I also have the same problem and my card is  nvidia.this happened after you installed the driver i think
<multiverse> It's not off topic.  I am asking:  how do I compile BIGMEM into 7.10 Desktop?
<nathan__> Vesa.
 * emmajane waves at emma :)
<emma> 'ello
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh i see, makes sense
<CyberMatt> great on low resource computer
<nathan__> Yeah it did blitz.
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: you appear to have encountered a current bug.
<multiverse> You guys are coming back with some weird 64 bit advice.
<IdleOne> !compile | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<multiverse> \very strang
<sethk> Shadix, there are partisans for various window managers.  I actually use two different ones, depending on how I'm going to use the box
<multiverse> That doesn't work
<emma> sorry we have names so similar emmajane
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=395488
<nathan__> It happened after I installed the driver off nvidia's site.
<multiverse> I tried it and it reference Debian packages.
<sethk> Shadix, look at the features and options and resources consumed, and choose one that you think fits your own requirements
<MasterShrek> multiverse, apt-get install build-essential ?
 * emmajane laughs and isn't sorry. It's a privilege to have this name. :)
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Restarting will help. Sometimes the error will occur, other times, it won't.
<Shadix> sethk, will do
<Eric> nathan__: go to your home directory.
<emma> okies :D
<IdleOne> multiverse: that is because ubuntu uses .deb
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, no he's talkin about the bigmem kernel option
<sethk> Shadix, even if you decide to use another one later, you can simply install it.  You can have as many as you want installed, and you can choose which one you want to start
<isuka> hey... I'm new at ubuntu, and I'm having problems with the default gui package manager doohickey... whenever I try to click on xchat (or anything else?) to install it, it tells me the package files aren't available and it needs to reload them... and it reloads it but it always says the same thing... how can I fix..?
<_blitz_> nathan__ same thing here.800x600 and vesa driver is loading
<MasterShrek> oh
<sethk> Shadix, it's a very flexible system, one of it's major advantages
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, huh, well how about that
<multiverse> Doesn't work
<Eric> _blitz_: was this an update or clean install?
<MasterShrek> multiverse, you want to recompile your kernel?
<Shadix> wow Go team!!
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, its only in recent 32-bit kernels, its a hack to get up to 4GB of memory
<nathan__> what care you running blitz?
<multiverse> yes
<nathan__> card*
<MasterShrek> multiverse, i got a link...one sec
<multiverse> with BIGMEM
<nathan__> I'm in home directory Eric.
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: This thread suggests a fix, but its a hack, so long as restarting solves this problem for you I might do that.
<CyberMatt> i have a friend who got Xubuntu working on a 486 with somthink like 44MB ram
<Shadix> sethk, thanks for the info that was true Ubuntu of you
<Eric> nathan__: click view>hidden files
<_blitz_> Eric  Clean install.
<MasterShrek> multiverse, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Also, check your repos and don't use Gutsy proposed, if its enabled.
<theTrav> ArthurArchnix, yeah, I'm going to stick with restarting
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587410&highlight=error+starting+the+GNOME+Settings+Daemon
<multiverse> Thanks for the link MasterShrek.
<Evanlec> CyberMatt, no kidding, wow
<_blitz_> nathan__Geforce 6200 TC
<MasterShrek> multiverse, you can skip the bit about patching the kernel as you probably wont have to patch it
<Eric> _blitz_: and the only thing driver related you did was to choose the Geforce 6 driver from the menu?
<multiverse> The main reason is to get VMware running on my laptop
<emma> isuka,  is this with the synaptic package manager?
<_blitz_> nathan__ plz pm me
<multiverse> I need all my memory for that.
<Evanlec> multiverse, i find this guide a bit better: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D311158&ei=kltCR4SEPJuceubN5L8K&usg=AFQjCNHd4cMujjofrvVGPpRArJXBbdE7hw&sig2=7C3kz6CnqzabIozdcuGhkw
<multiverse> I'll let you know how it goes.
<multiverse> Thanks
<CyberMatt> multiverse, you still need a 54bit host system
<Evanlec> multiverse, oops
<nathan__> Eric: Ok, done that.
<Evanlec> multiverse, sorry: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<MasterShrek> multiverse, why vmware? tried virtualbox?
<_blitz_> Eric  that is the only available option
<Evanlec> vbox FTW!
<Eric> You should see a lot of folders that are .nameofwhateveritis ?
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: You might want to contribute your own experience to that thread and stay on top of it for a solid solution.
<emmajane> question. VLC says it's supposed to know how to deal with DVDs, but whenever I pop in a DVD totem pops up and complains that it doesn't know how to deal with a DVD. This is on a 7.10 install. do I really need to install http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/14/how-to-enable-dvd-playback-ubuntu-510-6061-610/ ?
<CyberMatt> 64Bit glibc 64bit binutils etc
<isuka> emma, I'm not sure.. It's the one accessed from Applications > Add/Remove. It doesn't say Synaptic on the titlebar or in the first page of the helpfile.
<Jack_Sparrow> vmware is still TOO dependent on Microsoft base for me.
<Evanlec> emmajane, yes because dvd playback support is non-free software
<Eric> _blitz_: just a sec...If I can figure out his problem it'll likely fix yours as well.  It may be over my head though
<emmajane> evanlec, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
 * MasterShrek brb...
<_blitz_> Eric thanx in advance
<CyberMatt> vmware = blah effed up my kernel
<brian__> Hello everyone.  Having an issue with X server I believe... Just upgraded to 7.10 and my x restarts unless i boot into gnome-failsafe.  have searched forums and google to no avail.  any help would be appreciated.
<emma> isuka,  go to system>administration>synaptic package manager
<emma> What application did you want to install? xchat, isuka ?
<Shadix> sethk, one more question, and I've noticed this with other things too, what is the differance between KDE Desktop Enviroment, Multiverse, and Universe
<wally_> hello im having trouble mounting my ntfs harddrives, it asks me to go into windows and do a reboot, but my windows no longer works, any advice?
<ArthurArchnix> theTrav: Here is another very easy suggestion to try: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liboil/+bug/163255
<Jack_Sparrow> wally_: Windows has the drives locked down..
<isuka> I was trying to install xchat, yes. I've got the Synaptic one launched; I tried searching for "xchat" and "x-chat" but it doesn't seem to show any results..
<eckesicle> !flash | fredrik
<ubotu> fredrik: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eckesicle> whoops
<Eric> nathan__: do you have anything relating to nvidia there?
<wally_> jack_sparrow is there any way around this?
<sethk> Shadix, they are orthogonal, really.  universe and multiverse respositories are related to what's "officially" supported, and what is differently licensed.
<_blitz_> Eric: actually the xorg.conf is created by nvidia-xconfig.but the system loads xorg.conf.failsafe which appeared out of nowhere
<Jack_Sparrow> wally_: It is a windows problem, you might try their room
<jawee_> This CD drive had a Redhat 6 cd in it
<jawee_> what luck
<emma> isuka, xchat is definitely in there. Cick the search button and type xchat
<eckesicle> Is there a flash 7 package for gutsy?
<sethk> Shadix, both kde and gnome are fully supported and completely free software, so they don't really relate to the issue of which repositories to enable
<wally_> jack_sparrow but i cant mount it in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> wally_: Not if it is locked down
<Eric> I had no problems with my 7900GT.
<Apan> can someone recommend a good bittorrent client, that doesn't start a new process for every torrent, (something like uTorrent (a windows client))
<wally_> jack_sparrow oh ok thank you
<_blitz_> wally try ntfsfix
<sethk> Shadix, and, if you have lots of disk space (as most machines do these days), you can simply install both gnome and kde, and try each one and see which you prefer.
<MasterShrek> :)
<isuka> emma, I know it should be, but that's why I'm here. The package system seems to be a bit odd. Searching for xchat in the synaptic package manager gui is providing no results.
<CyberMatt> Universe is good to have enabled Shadix
<emma> That's really weird. Let me see something..
<Shadix> THANKS
<isuka> emma, is there a terminal command I can issue to check the packages db for errors?
<Eric> _blitz_: are you running dual monitors or anything out of the ordinary?
<brian__> isuka: coming in a little late on this but did you try "sudo apt-get install xchat" from a command prompt?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u know what file controls loading of modules on startup?
<tim> What was that command to Delete xfce4 ? i fogot ?? purge xfcr4 ??
<_blitz_> Eric: Nope only single monitor
<tim> What is the command to delete xfce4 ???
<emma> isuka,  in Synaptic Package Manager go to Settings and click on repositories. Then check every box.
<Eric> _blitz_ and nathan__ , both of you go to System>Administration>Screen and Graphics
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, umm...not exactly sure in ubuntu....something in /etc/modprobe.d/ iirc
<Dev_Noob> Can anyone help me with this error "Failed to Initialize HAL"?
<emma> Then search for xchat again.
<isuka> "E: couldn't find package xchat" is what the terminal says, brian__.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, there's a bunch of files in /etc/modprobe.d   wish there was just one....
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, things liek that pissed me off lol, didnt feel like figuring out, in slack its all in /etc/rc.d
<wally_> _blitz_ what is ntfsfix
<_blitz_> Eric i am in xp.please carry on.i will note down
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea, i hear ya
<brian__> isuka: sorry was worth a shot :)
<tim> isuka: whats that command to delete Xfce4 ??
<Bikerbob> anyone know of a boot disk or cd for usb external drive?
<_blitz_> wally it fixes errors on ntfs.
<Eric> _blitz_: Then choose "nvidia" from that top drop down menu at the graphics card driver dialog.
<isuka> tim: You'd have better luck asking a salt lick, I'm sorry..
<Eric> nathan__: still following this?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i rlly wanna try Arch, but im afraid to undertake such a task as switching distros right now
<Jack_Sparrow> isuka: after adding the repo did you update the package list..
<emma> isuka,  did you try that? Did you see that about settings > repositories > check every box
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, why arch?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, you shold go with a REAL distribution, like slackware :)
<Dev_Noob> with this "HAL" error, would I be better off reinstalling?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, its got some really good reviews, and it sounds like an "advanced" linux distro, but not as technical as slack
<eckesicle> Sorry for asking again (but I dropped so message might not have reached):
<Jack_Sparrow> Troll
<tim> hi
<eckesicle> Is there a flash7 package for gutsy?
<MasterShrek> eckesicle, i think its flash 9
<brian__> can someone help me with an x-server issue?  i have googled and checked the forums.  just upgraded to gusty and killed my gnome
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, slackware appears to be lacking a package manager that solves dependencies
<tim> eckesicle: So what is the command to remove Xfce4 ??
<Eric> eckesicle: Flash9 will install when you go to a site with flash on it.
<isuka> emma, yes. working on it!
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, that is true
<emmajane> brian__ have you tried doing a full power off and then restart?
<emmajane> brian__ I had to do that when I first upgraded.
<brian__> emmajane yes ma'am
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, thing is, ubuntu has a really big community that i like a lot, thats a main reason for me not to switch
<emmajane> brian__ rebooting didn't work...
<brian__> emmajane no it didn't
<emmajane> (for me)
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yea thats true, good for learning, you are relativly new to linux right?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, tho i do feel like a distro that wasnt so bloated like Arch is right for me
<emmajane> brian__ it wasn't until I completely powered off. waited. and then started the machine again that gnome started to work.
<buttercups> !tell Apan  about torrent
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, I am relatively new, 6months at most
<brian__> emmajane i'll give it another shot.  be right back
<rpj8> Hey guys, using open box. was curious as to why I don't have a head with the words "Openbox 3" on other open box screenshots on top of my right click menu
 * emmajane nods
<Eric> nathan__ , _blitz_ , I've got to go for a little bit.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, tho i've been learning pretty quick
<_blitz_> nathan__is your problem solved?
<Dev_Noob> Can anyone help me with a "HAL" issue?
<_blitz_> Eric OK
<isuka> emma, that seems to have done the trick. The default add/remove dialog seems to be behaving as expected now, thank you!
<emma> isuka,  that's wonderful :)
<Eric> _blitz_: nathan hasn't responded in a bit.
<isuka> emma, thank you very much for your help. Good night :)
<Evanlec> rpj8, openbox isnt really supported here, ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu=kde, etc
 * Dev_Noob gets nekkid and passes out nachos
<emma> g'night
<_blitz_> Eric..Ohhh
<rpj8> Evanlec: Understandable. Was just curious if someone else used it. ##openbox is empty, unfortunately
<Evanlec> rpj8, yea, unfortunately this is the most active channel on the server...lol
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yea, well i learned starting with ubuntu on 4.10 (warty) used ubuntu until breezy or so, then slack, some gentoo, now i just go back and forth, the more time i spend in linux the more i realize that most distros are pretty much the same, aside from where some files are located, and package management
<_blitz_> Eric ..do you know why i am using xp for irc chat? because ubuntu wont let me do it
<rpj8> Evanlec: Hehe/
<emma> I'm kind of  shocked that I was able to help someone. Maybe I'm getting better at Ubuntu.
 * emmajane grins at emma and knows the feeling.
<emma> :)
<riotkittie> hates trying to figure out where files rae.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, true...but isnt it kind of a pain to switch distros? i mean i do have my /home on seperate partition, also have /boot now...but still, takes a lotta work to get back to where u were
<emmajane> brian__ any luck?
<brian__> no luck emmajane
<emmajane> darn :(
<DG19075> _blitz_: you might want to try and download Pidgin, the messaging client.
<brian__> still have to boot in failsafe
<emmajane> brian__ have you done all the system upgrades as well? (post-install)
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: just for grins.. reduce/change your screen res or try the vesa driver
<_blitz_> DG19075 no luck with pidgin .it wont connect .
<sethk> emma, I'm sure you've heard the old joke:  even a stopped clock is right twice a day.  :)
<emmajane> brian__ is it a gnome problem or a graphics card problem, do you think?
<emma> hehe sethk
<brian__> emmajane just did the upgrade yesterday and update manager isn't showing any updates
<emmajane> hmm
<brian__> emmajane one time it gave me a list of errors and i should have coppied them down...
<Dev_Noob> Any help for the HAL error?  Please?
<DG19075> hmmm..what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<emmajane> brian__ do you remember where the errors were?
<brian__> emmajane it was mostly about not finding any valid screens
<Dev_Noob> Ubuntut Studio 7.04
<_blitz_> DG19075 Gutsy
<emmajane> brian__ gnome errors?
<emma> Dev_Noob,  I feel like saying, "What's the matter dave..."
<emmajane> brian__ ahhh. that could be an X error, rather than gnome...
<Jack_Sparrow> Dev_Noob: You might ask in their channel
<brian__> emmajane i'm almost positive it is
<emmajane> brian__ you might want to reconfigure x?
<Dev_Noob> I did.... no one is alive, apparently
<DG19075> just what I'm running here.. you may need to re-install with synaptic
 * Dev_Noob gets shovel to bury corpses
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, tried compiling 2.6.24-rc3?
<Shadix> is there a good tuorial on installing KDE
<_blitz_> DG19075 .even after 3 fresh installs.there were no problems in feisty
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol no ;p
<MasterShrek> Shadix, sudo apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop
<Shadix> ah
<Shadix> right
<emmajane> brian__ from the command line (and as root): dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shadix> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> just that easy
<sirdork> help lack of sound is driving me nuts
<Shadix> :
<brian__> emmajane will a sudo work?
<jtn> I too am lacking sound...
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i just actually recompiled 2.6.23.1 with softraid support compiled in
<emmajane> brian__ yup
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, im compiling now, running rc2 right now
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, anything exciting in the changelog? ;p
<emmajane> brian__ well, assuming that this is where the problem is. ;)
<nclife> what would the command be to print a .tex file?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, nothing too spectacular, you know 2.6.23.8 is out right? they went from .2 to .8 in like 2 hours lol
<DG19075> hmmm, ya might want to try the i386-dvd.iso. That's what's running here and it's anvil solid.
<_blitz_> hmm i'll give it a try
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, wtf? no...i didnt even no .2 was out
<MasterShrek> lolz
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, holy crap ur right
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, damnit, i just recompiled .1 about an hour ago
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, last friday, they had 2.6.23.2, at like 11am, and when i came back at like 2pm it was up to .8 lol
<MasterShrek> lmao
<DG19075> much less updating compared to the CD. Use BURNCDCC i to burn the image.
<Shadix> why can't the whole world be Linux based
<TeslaDave> Need help with regard to deleting a directory using SUDO through the Gui and not via command line
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, welcome to my life lol
<Jack_Sparrow> TeslaDave: gksudo nautilus
<wally_> jack_Sparrow the windows people said its not really a windows thing, i just want to learn how to mount the hardrive in linux
<MasterShrek> omfg a new kernel version!?! must compile!
<_blitz_> Shadix .World consist of fools.You see there should be a balance
<Jack_Sparrow> wally_: thought you said it was locked down
<jawee_> Thanks a ton guys!
<TeslaDave> Jack_Sparrow can you explain that a bit better
<Jack_Sparrow> wally_: You can google up the diskmounter script....
<jawee_> The new CD works like a charm
<jawee_> all of this time
<jawee_> and that was all I had to do
<jawee_> wow
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol, so like, are u testing out any features of .24 or ?
<nclife> what would the command be to print a .tex file?
<jtn> My sound used to work.  Now it doesn't.  'aplay -l' gives me the soundcard.  amixer shows it's not muted but I can't get sound.
<jtn> I tried re-installing alsa
<emmajane> jtn, what's your sound card?
<jtn> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<jtn>   Subdevices: 1/1
<jtn>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, not so much, my broadcom wireless card took a shit, otherwise id be trying the b43 driver, apparently my sd card reader in my laptop works now, ill have to see here in a minute, but other than that not much really...
<MasterShrek> !paste | jtn
<ubotu> jtn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DG19075> you can get BURNCDCC from http://www.terabyteunlimited.com
<Xion> does anyone in here know the "audacity" software that well?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, the -mm patch has lots of experimental stuff in it, i compiled it once but couldnt get it to run
<MasterShrek> Xion, ive used it a time or three
<brian__> emmajane tryin to restart x now... we shall see
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i wanted to try Reiser4 ;P
<brian__> emmajane brb
<emmajane> brian__ fingers crossed
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, thats whay u were saying, reiser4 eh?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea lol
<emmajane> jtn, hmm
<MasterShrek> ext4 also
<TeslaDave> Jack_Sparrow thanks that worked
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ext4 is in .23.1 i believe...
<DG19075> used Audacity and Rezound here
<MasterShrek> probably
<emmajane> jtn, I remember there were problems with the 200x cards...
<Xion> do you know anything about recording somthing off a digital recorder
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ext4 doesnt seem to offer much, just some more security options....nothin in terms of performance from what ive read
<MasterShrek> not really Xion, make sure you ahve the correct device selected in your options i spose
<Xion> we have recorded a few things but when we burn to disk it comes out distorted
<Jack_Sparrow> TeslaDave: Use that command sparringly.. you dont want to mess up your permissions
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, thats what i read as well, not really a desktop fs either, more for servers i guess
<Xion> yeah ive gone over some of that
<Xion> well thanx any how though
<jtn> emmajane, it was working for a while.  I did some updates yesterday and I think that broke it...
<MasterShrek> Xion, is it outputting it in a good bitrate?
<brian__> emmajane still no love
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<sirdork> Please someone Help me get the sound working
<Myrtti> Go'Morron!
<brian__> emmajane is there a log file i can pull up?
<emmajane> jtn, I haven't been around in the last couple of days so I'm not sure if there are others with the same problem....
<TeslaDave> Jack_Sparrow just had to remove an older version of VMware, since i upgraded to Gusty, was unable to remove it using the Add/Remove on the menu
<sethk> Evanlec, security is important; in general you pay some price in performance for security, although one hopes the price is small
<emmajane> brian__ /var/sys/log generally has stuff in it. as does dmesg (if it's a problem with the graphics card)
<jtn> emmajane, okay. Thanks anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> TeslaDave: Just hate to give that command to a user without a disclaimer
<wally_> jack_sparrow i tried the diskmounter and basiccaly it says my hd are already in /etc/fstab and no usable windows partitions found
<emmajane> jtn, you might want to monitor the bug reporting system ...
<nclife> what would the command be to print a .tex file in the command line?
<Xion> dont know
<Xion> ???
<sethk> Evanlec, if you don't need the additional security, then it's reasonable to choose not to pay the performance penalty for it.
<emmajane> jtn, there's stuff there about the mic not working, but I don't see anything aboug the sound not coming out
<BERSERKR> hey guys, question, has there been a fix to the slow wireless/wired internet support in gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> wally_: You might try hirens cd there are some utilities that might clear the problem for you
<TeslaDave> Jack_Sparrow i understand, do you know how to then remove the shortcut from the menu, is there a certain directory in which menu shortcuts are located
<Evanlec> sethk, right...makes sense, thats why i not to use ext4
<Evanlec> *chose
<Xion> we have just been doing raw recordings, now were trying to cut some of the stuff we have done, but when i run the files through audacity it comes out distorted when finished
<crazy2k> Hello. Look, my mom has some problem with Ubuntu. Unfortunately, she doesn't know much about computers and I'm 1800km away from her. The problem is that when she enters some specific site (using firefox) which has some kind of flash animation, the computer freezes. Maybe she has an old version of Ubuntu, because she doesn't know how to update. I told her by phone that she had to reinstall the flash plugin, but we didn't know what package it was 
<MasterShrek> Xion, outputting in mp3 format?
<crazy2k> Could you see everything I wrote?
<Myrtti> chiprunner: sure
<MasterShrek> crazy2k, flash-nonfree probably, but if its an older version it may not work
<Xion> now wav
<linuxgoober> can i change konqueror to the default file browser in kubuntu
<Myrtti> crazy2k: sure
<MasterShrek> Xion, is there an option somewhere to choose the quality of the output? i think there is somewhere...
<jimmygoon> Please ubuntu irc gods save my from open office font hell
<MasterShrek> up the quality, it should sound better
<mattgyver83> Anyone here familiar with setting up wifi with with a Broadcom 4318 AirForce One built in wireless card?
<MasterShrek> !font | jimmygoon
<ubotu> jimmygoon: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<crazy2k> Myrtti: Wasn't it too long?
<sethk> crazy2k, usually, the flash plugin for the browser is installed through the browser, not through the package manager
<Myrtti> gosh the lag
<crazy2k> sethk: Really? That's good information.
<sethk> crazy2k, at that difference, I think I'd try downloading the latest binary firefox
<Xion> .......ill just keep on looking
<jimmygoon> MasterShrek, thanks, I've got that... its just oo.o's rendering is different than the rest of ubuntu
<sethk> crazy2k, from the firefox site, not ubuntu repos.
<crazy2k> sethk: From firefox site?
<Xion> lol ill figure it out sooner or a later
<Rencore_> how can i install flash on 64-bit
<sethk> crazy2k, yes, they have a tarball with x86 linux binaries that work fine in ubuntu
<sirdork> Help please my system knows what the onboard sound is. it can see it but it won't use it to make noise please HELP
<crazy2k> MasterShrek: I told her to search for "flash" in Synaptic, but that plugin did not appear.
<Jack_Sparrow> TeslaDave: not sure if I have this right.. getting sleepy.. but gconf-editor
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i found this review rather convincing for ArchLinux
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, http://usalug.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10256
<brian__> emmajane any idea where gnome would log to if it failed to find a screen..  odd that failsafe seems to find one just fine...
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, tho i spose it may be rather biasd
<emmajane> brian__ hmm
<tim> How do i mount ISO which is in the FTNS ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<crazy2k> sethk: But why wouldn't you look for the latest version in Synaptic? And what does firefox version have to do with the flash plugin version?
<brian__> emmajane and it might be helpful if i told you that its a notebook with a radeon 9000 mobility card
<emmajane> brian__ what about /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, or actually check this page out: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_vs_Others
<sethk> crazy2k, first, no, the browser plugin is usually installed using the browser methods, not through the package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Please stop PIMPING Arch
<tim> How do i mount ISO which is in the FTNS ?*************
<TheCheeks> I want to install ubuntu on my macbook and just upgraded to Leopard. any guides?
<sethk> crazy2k, and installing a complete latest binary insures that your problem is not caused by an older version of a browser, or by a browser installation issue.
<sethk> crazy2k, it may not change anything, but it's worth trying
<emmajane> brian__ what's your screen resolution set to?
<Shadix> _blitz_: What you said earlier about the world being full of fool and there needing to be a balance reminded my of a joke http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45190/
<emmajane> brian__ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/42527
<brian__> emmajane 1280x800 its the only resolution that my lcd supports
<steed2008> hell all
<badraa> how to search prgramm from internet?
<steed2008> configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<brian__> emmajane http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45191/
<Shadix> hell to you too
<MasterShrek> interesting Evanlec, i liek their comparison with slackware, dependency checking is obviously an important feature for you, so id say give it a shot, at least in a vm for starters
<emmajane> brian__ aahhh ... check out teh link I sent you.
<steed2008> how resolve this question ?thx all
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea, i dont see how dependancy checking is not a problem for you...
<wally_> hello i  am needing help to mount my ntfs drives in ubuntu 7.10 i just installed yesterday, but i cant acces my hard drives http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611586&page=2 documents my work so far
<crazy2k> sethk: Okay. Thank you for that. Also, I told her to uninstall gstreamer because, for some reason, it couldn't be reinstalled, and I thought it had something to do with flash.
<emmajane> brian__ *grin* good log file, scary log file.... not sure if I'll be able to find anything useful in the log file. :)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, also the i686 optimization i find appealing
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, heh, if i need a dependency, i get it
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ur running 64 bit anyways right?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, true..
<crazy2k> sethk: Unfortunately, we couldn't find it again to install it. Don't know why. Is it important?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i guess tahts a moot point then..
<MasterShrek> heh
<emmajane> brian__ the link I sent suggests using the ati driver instead of the fglrx driver.
<tim> Do u know guys??
<emmajane> brian__ do you remember which one you picked when you reconfigured your X server?
<brian__> emmajane i believe ati.. but i can check that real fast
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, but isnt x86_64 just an i686 architecture with added amd64 instruction set?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i mean, on the 32-bit side, they're the same
<v1k1ng1001> when I try to start compiz, it says "The Composite extension is not available"
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i dunno for sure, sounds right lol
<v1k1ng1001> what am I doing wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: I have never seen a monitor that only supported a single res.
<sethk> crazy2k, I really don't know anything about gstreamer, even whether it matters.  I can't see why it would, as I know I don't have it installed, but I'm not certain what the implications of uninstalling it might be
<emmajane> jack_sparrow some of the wide screen monitors just look plain dumb in anything except their recommended resolution
<brian__> emmajane "Screen and Graphics Preferences" shows that I'm using ati driver
<Jack_Sparrow> emmajane: I can appreciate that.. but he says it only supports ONE res
<brian__> jack_sparrow without black bars or horrible stretching
<BA_WA> i wanna to know setilite 2' Nagration search key webside
<BA_WA> who the help me
<emmajane> brian__ my *guess* is that you're running into the same problem as what's described on taht bug report... except you said it's a new problem. hmm.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, thats my understanding...but i may be wrong
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, im downloading arch right now, gonna install on a vm, ill let u know if i approve =P
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: Just pointing out that it DOES support more than one res.
<brian__> emmajane worked fine with feisty
<emmajane> jack_sparrow well there's "computer support" and then there's "human-friendly support" ;)
<brian__> jack_sparrow point taken
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i think i will install it as a vm along with you
<crazy2k> sethk: Okay. Thank you. One little question. Do you know if it's possible for me to use her firefox and synaptic from here (I'm on a Linux-PPC) if she installs an ssh server?
<firebird619> A little while ago, FF asked me to install a plugin for playing videos on web sites, not flash, I already have that, but the choices were xine, totem, mplayer, and a few others. I was wondering, which is the best plugin to choose to install and use for FF?
<emmajane> brian__ You might want to do a second scan through the bug reports to see if you can find anything else.
<nclife> what would the command be to print a .tex file in the command line?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, going with core or ftp?
<crazy2k> nclife: You want to print the code or its product?
<MasterShrek> firebird619, vlc if you have the choice is prolly bets
<MasterShrek> best*
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: I have seen many people fight their video driver to find they didnt get their monitor setup correctly in the xorg
<DG19075> VLC gets my vote there...
<DG19075> run it for web streams
<v1k1ng1001> when I try to start compiz via appearances/preferences-> visual effects tab, it says "The Composite extension is not available"???  What am I doing wrong?
<lucia> 恩
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, im guessing u will because its a mixing of gentoo, slack, and debian
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, the "no frills" distros ;p
<brian__> emmajane and jack_sparrow will do some more searching and let you know what i come across.  I'm not a total newb... but still pretty close
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, core...the ftp package is only 42mb lol
<nclife> crazy2k, the code
<emmajane> brian__ just for fun: you might want to try changing your screen resolution to see if that's the problem. i know it'll look bad, but ...
<crazy2k> nclife: lp <file> ?
<firebird619> MasterShrek: Yes, I think that was a choice, thanks.
<nclife> crazy2k, thx
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i spose, heh, well see
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: good luck, lots of help here. but try to avoid blanket statements..
<Maconga> Can I get Ubuntu too be portable on a Flash-drive? Like I have Windows load, but if flash-drive is inserted into the computer, Ubunto loads?
<brian__> emmajane and jack_sparrow even if that works... it wouldn't be an acceptable solution for me
 * MasterShrek 's connection is uber slow
<emmajane> brian__ correct, but it would confirm the bug and then you could follow the right solution when it comes up.
<brian__> emmajane true
<v1k1ng1001> Hi folks, when I try to start compiz via appearances/preferences-> visual effects tab, it says "The Composite extension is not available"???  What am I doing wrong?  Anyone have any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: But it would tell you a lot about where to go to fix the problem
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, do u enable VT-x/AMD-V in vbox? i enable it but i donno if its doing any good
<firebird619> Also, I have been having problems with audio, if I am playing music in Exaile or Rhythmbox, or any player for that matter, audio on, for example, youtube and other sites with sound won't play until I close the player that I have running. How can I solve that problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> v1k1ng1001: Look at your video card/driver setup
<emmajane> brian__ sometimes identifying the bug is half the battle.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i do, but your processor has to support it, i chose something in my bios for virtualization
<bluebanana> how can i run command foo at XY:AB PM?
<MasterShrek> actually Evanlec im not really even using vbox, using qemu
<MasterShrek> vbox is built on qemu iirc
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, bahh why cant u just use vbox ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, cuz i didnt feel like compiling it, they dont have a slack package
<MasterShrek> and qemu works just fine
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i chose support for some virutalization options in kernel config, never saw anything in bios for that
<dinkle> awn broke my compiz fusion and now i cannot access compiz-fusion settings, please help!
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, it may have something to do with the kernel options too, im not exactly sure
<v1k1ng1001> Jack_Sparrow, I'm using the fglrx driver from the restricted drivers manager for my radeon card, i'm getting good fps with glxgears
<sirdork> Please Help me to get sound working
<dinkle> ^-- yea me too
<v1k1ng1001> 25821 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5164.173 FPS
<v1k1ng1001> 25716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5143.130 FPS
<v1k1ng1001> 25842 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5168.209 FPS
<v1k1ng1001> 25257 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5044.674 FPS
<Jack_Sparrow> v1k1ng1001: Try to avoid pasting in channel
<v1k1ng1001> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry the question but why ubuntu automatic turn off the firewall sometimes?!
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Haemoth> I get no audio when I resume from suspend. How do I fix that?
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow very tecqnic but ... that was not the question
<_blitz_> Eric: Are  You back?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, okay im at the arch install program
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i'll wait for u
<emmajane> brian__ any luck with changing the screen rez?
<v1k1ng1001> Jack_Sparrow, I was wondering about this because on another install I used envy instead of restricted drivers...compiz worked but my fps were terrible
<brian__> emmajane haven't tried it yet
<emmajane> brian__ kay
<Jack_Sparrow> v1k1ng1001: Envy is a terrible thing to do to your computer
<Jack_Sparrow> v1k1ng1001: The only thing worse is Automatix
<v1k1ng1001> lol
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i got 8 minutes left, my connection is slow
<v1k1ng1001> ok
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ah, what are u on?
<dinkle> why is envy bad?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, its a 3 meg connection, but i swear im getting throttled
<_blitz_> Please guys help me with nvidia drivers
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, sounds it
<Haemoth> I get no audio when I resume from suspend. How do I fix that? Is there a way I can bring my audio back alive without rebooting?
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel: Sorry if the answer is not what you wanted.  Your question might need to be rephrased
<kd7swh> I am trying to reformat a usb hard drive with gparted but it keeps auto-mounting when i try
<v1k1ng1001> dinkle:  it is, but compiz ran!
<Alli> dinkle: it works outside of the Ubuntu way of doing things. Apt doesn't know about whatever Envy and Automatix get up to.
<gerg> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Alli> dinkle: That makes your system likely to break in horrible ways
<v1k1ng1001> dinkle:  i can attest to that
<dinkle> is there any way to reverse it after using it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope
<graelb_> Hi there... Anyone have any new development with the framebuffer issues not allowing the tty's to be visible on some nvidia cards?
<dinkle> gotta reformat/reinstall?
<gerg> I'm an ubuntu newb and I'm having some install problems
<Jack_Sparrow> Well, reinstall
<Maconga> Is there a verson of Ubuntu that is portable ??
<Alli> graelb_: I have the same issue, no change as far as I know
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow i see that the old recomended ubuntu firewall the firestarter simple sometimes just shut down all and they come up again automatic so the question is why ubuntu automatic shutdown the firewall ?
<Evanlec> Maconga, check pendrivelinux.com theres some tutorials for making a persistent install on a usb-stick of ubuntu
<graelb_> Alli: Hrm. I can get them working if i go back to my old drivers...
<dolphin_noel> in start of the computer for exemple
<Maconga> Ok thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel: Never seen that happen..
<brian__> emmajane screen res change didn't work :(
<gerg> I have an old Panasonic Toughbook M34.   the problem is, it has no CD rom drive, no floppy and cannot boot from USB
<v1k1ng1001> they don't have one for gutsy yet
<emmajane> brian__ which resolution did you choose?
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow happens allways here ... in fresh instalatiion and everything i don`t know thta why i'm asking
<Alli> I sure hope vmware-server gets packaged soon
<brian__> emmajane runnin bitchx on a different screen now though so i don't lose my connection when i restart x
<gerg> so, what I did was pull the HD and put it in another laptop
<JPSman> I need help with geting gutsy to see my soundcard
<kd7swh> how can i reformat this usb drive? Gparted keeps mounting the existing partitions when I tell it to format so then it can't write a new partition table
<JPSman> just installed it today
<gerg> I installed ubuntu and it was working great
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel: How do you know it is shutting off the firewall.
<brian__> emmajane 1024x768 and 800x600
<Shadix> ouch KDe runs sloooow
<emmajane> brian__ hmm. the 800x600 should have worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel: I use grc.com to test my ports and installs
<gerg> now I put it into the other laptop... I can get the ubuntu splash, but then that's all she wrote
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow because that what i see in boot ...
<gerg> I get a black screen afte rthe slpass
<gerg> *after the splash
<Alli> Argh! Vmware 2 setup is web based? That's too bad...
<dolphin_noel> comes down then comes up then comes down and up again ...
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Any Samba Guru's on?
<brian__> emmajane if i change my screen resolution in gnome-failsafe will it change it for my regular gnome session?
<MasterShrek> CyberAgeVoodoo, whats the problem?
<gerg> so my question.....
<tim>  i am getting this message when i try to mount mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<tim>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<tim>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<tim>        dmesg | tail  or so
<v1k1ng> Hi folks, when I try to start compiz via appearances/preferences-> visual effects tab, it says "The Composite extension is not available"???  What am I doing wrong?  Anyone have any ideas?
<MasterShrek> 2:30 Evanlec :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel: No idea.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, :) im beginning install, gonna use reiserfs ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > tim:
<gerg> Q: How can I boot and adjust the display settings/driver
<Alli> tim, that just means that your floppy disk is messed up
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow if i know i was not asking to lol :)
<emmajane> brian__ I'm not sure...
<MasterShrek> ok Evanlec
<CyberAgeVoodoo> I can't seem to connect to my windows shared folder, I have tried changing the local security policy on the windows box (vista)
<dolphin_noel> but that strange
<JPSman> Do any bored leets want to help a complete newb?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to check the delay between to servers when the data is running thorugh ssh?
<emmajane> brian__ does X have a setting for the default screen resolution...
<brian__> emmajane i would think it should... thats the point of failsafe right?  to fix problems
<brian__> emmajane dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight all... Play nice
<CyberAgeVoodoo> i keep getting prompted for a user name and password, and no matter what i try it fails
<brian__> emmajane is that in xorg.conf
<emmajane> brian__ yup
<seanwlamber1> Hey everyone
<Dev_Noob> ok... reinstalled UbuntuStudio to fix the HAL thang
<emmajane> brian__ MAKE A BACK UP FIRST
<brian__> emmajane brb again
<BADKITTY> !ask JPSman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jpsman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<seanwlamber1> How do I use the terminal to close a program?
<brian__> emmajane always ;-)
<emmajane> brian__ hate to yell, but that's killed me a few times
<Ashfire908> JPSman, it's spelled 133t5 (i think). "don't ask to ask, just ask your question
<Ashfire908> *"
<emmajane> brian__ oh it's just a little change, I"ll remember what I did...
<fous> hello
<fous> I need help with samba
<emmajane> jack_sparrow: night!
<gerg> anyone willing to give me a hand?
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)            is how I do it
<seanwlamber1> How do you close a program with terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> night emma
<Alli> gerg, what do you need? PM me
<CyberAgeVoodoo> fous, i just tossed a question about samba maybe we have the same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> seanwlamber1: kill
<fous> really whats ur problem?
<JPSman> I just installed Gutsy today and know NOTHING of linux.  I dont have any sound. I already tried !sound
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, so far i like the package selection system, tho i dont think i'd ever bother going thru this huge list
<seanwlamber1> Jthanks
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, booting the iso :)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, in the installer i mean
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, but i imagine one could make a very lean system this way
<madman91> hey guys
<Owlin> I have an old DELL with Windows2000 on it and I want to add Ubuntu.  But it is so old that it doesn't boot from a CD.  Before I drag it out of the closet, is this doable?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, you can always add more later right?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to check the delay between to servers when the data is running thorugh ssh?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, exactly!
<CyberAgeVoodoo> can't for the life of me connect to a share on a windows machine... i get prompted for a username and password ... but it is shared out with everyone having permission
<Alli> Owlin, yes, if it has enough RAM. You can do a network install
<fous> well I have to setup the admin rights or something right? well I can't log in
<madman91> I have a computer.. it has ubuntu on it.. i have acces to it.. and it has a hostname on the internet.. how do i make it into a mail serveR?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, tho actually most of these seem rather essential so far
<Alli> Owlin - it might boot from the alternate (non-LiveCD) version of the install CD
<Ashfire908> Owlin, uh did you check if the boot order was correct so that it was configured to boot the cd?
<sethk> madman91, install and configure an MTA.  I use postfix
<CyberAgeVoodoo> sounds like mine, I even changed the local security policy on the windows box
<MasterShrek> hmm, Evanlec is it a text-based installer?
<jickles> is there a way to clear text without selecting it? For example I would like to select some text then paste into my address bar?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh yea
<Owlin> Yes
<MasterShrek> sweet :)
<sethk> madman91, other commonly used MTAs are sendmail and qmail
<Ashfire908> Owlin, unless you mean the computer don't have the power for a livecd.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ncurses ;p
<Haemoth> I get no audio when I resume from suspend. How do I fix that? Is there a way I can bring my audio back alive without rebooting?
<JPSman> How do I install my sound driver into gutsy?
<sethk> madman91, there are still others, but those are the ones I happened to have used
<madman91> sounds good.. many thanks sethk
<Owlin> It has floppies that allow me to install Windows2000 from the CD.
<Alli> Haemoth: what is your sound hardware?
<fous> what problem do u have ?
<MasterShrek> CyberAgeVoodoo, try: sudo smbpasswd -a <user> on the server and then log in as that user with the password you provided
<Evanlec> floppies to install win2000 from the CD? that sounds disgusting
<Haemoth> Sound Card: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Evanlec> lo.,l
<CyberAgeVoodoo> will try thanks MasterShrek
<Loki2010> Owlin, it should boot from the cd drive if you have it set as a boot device in the bios if it ran win2000 it should be able to take almost and *nix
<Owlin> Well, it can run Windows 2000.  It is a 700 mghz machine
<Ashfire908> Owlin, i would still chec- what Loki2010 said.
<Evanlec> Owlin, it'll run much better with linux ;)
<fous> well on a 700 mhz box I put free nas
<Owlin> I just didn't see the option in the bios
<Owlin> Makes me think it is too primitive
<Haemoth> Alli: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<gerg> anyone got a minute to help me troubleshoot?
<seapig> mhn
<Loki2010> Owlin, it's there somewhere all mobo's have a boot order selection
<Ashfire908> gerg, just ask!
<Owlin> I plan to put in on the DELL I'm running now (no problem), but I thought I would gt a little experienc with it first on a machine I didn't care about.
<JPSman> Xoas has seem to become very transparent
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i dont like how it wants to use a /home partition by default, thats kinda annoying to me already
<Evanlec> Owlin, might be easier to just install it as a virtual machine first
<brandon_> I have ubuntu 7.10 and I have a problem when installing wine when I do this occurs brandon@brandon-desktop:~$ sudo-apt-get install wine
<brandon_> bash: sudo-apt-get: command not found
<brandon_> brandon@brandon-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<brandon_> [sudo] password for brandon:
<brandon_> Reading package lists... Done
<brandon_> Building dependency tree
<brandon_> Reading state information... Done
<brandon_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<brandon_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<MasterShrek> !paste | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brandon_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, what do u mean? i just did the auto partition
<brandon_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | brandon_
<gerg> okay.  I'm getting a black screen after the splash.  is there any way to adjust the display settings Pre splash screen?
<brandon_> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Owlin> I'm only techie up to a point.
<brandon_> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<brandon_> that package should be filed.
<brandon_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<brandon_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<brandon_> wine: Depends: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable
<Owlin> You crossed that point
<brandon_> Depends: libaudio2 but it is not installable
<Ashfire908> brandon_,  stop
<brandon_> E: Broken packages
<emmajane> brandon_ there should be a space, not a dash between sudo and apt-get
<BADKITTY> !paste brandon_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste brandon_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<troxor> would anyone have any pointers on where to start debugging usplash? instead of being all purdy and such, it simply hoses all the VTs and displays nothing :(
<tussey> !torrents  |tussey
<fous> what issue u have CyberAgeVoodoo ?
<gerg> okay.  I'm getting a black screen after the splash.  is there any way to adjust the display settings Pre splash screen?
<JPSman> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Owlin> Appreciate the thoughts.  Glad I found this group.  I will most likely be back.  Hope ubuntu is all it seems to be.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, the partitioner on it makes a /home partition by default, i dont like that
<JPSman> HOW do i ensure ALSA is selected?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Nope did not work
<jickles> How can I paste replace into a textbox using middle click? If I select the text, press delete, then middle click - obviously that doesn't work
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh...well why not? sure wished ubuntu had done that when i first installed it
<Ashfire908> gerg, does it get to the login screen
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Fous Scroll up I responded to you eariler
<gerg> no
<Ashfire908> gerg, what does it do?
<gerg> the splash (ubuntu with moving progress bar)  then goes to a black screen
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh my lord, now im just at a list of system config files im sposed to edit with Vi lol
<Haemoth> I get no audio when I resume from suspend. How do I fix that? Is there a way I can bring my audio back alive without rebooting?
<gerg> BTW the splash is about 1/4 of the size
<CyberAgeVoodoo> MasterShrek, would it matter if the computer is not in a domain and in "workgroup"
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i dont like to restrict my / partion at all, whenever i make a /home partition i always fill it up
<gerg> ie: only the top left corner is displayed
<MasterShrek> CyberAgeVoodoo, it may have an issue if its not in the right workgroup
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, think ima wait for u 2 catch up
<gerg> like it's 1024x768 showing in a 800x600 window
<Rian-Davide> what's up all is there a ubuntu off topic channel?
<Evanlec> #ubuntu-offtopic
<CyberAgeVoodoo> where in linux do I make sure that I am in the right workgroup?
<qwstar> hi, how can I cause USB disks to be auto-mounted synchronously? (with gnome-volume-manager)
<Ashfire908> gerg, so it never gets to a login screen?
<gerg> no
<gerg> it does not
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, im installing base, devel, and lib
<brandon_> sorry about that guys
<MasterShrek> not support
<Ashfire908> gerg, well... hmm
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh, i install base, lib, support
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, probly shoulda just grabbed ema ll
<wiw> Is there an easy way for k/ubuntu to recognize the dell 1505n wireless card (broadcom 4328)?
<qwstar> CyberAgeVoodoo: in the file /etc/samba/smb.conf, look for the line workgroup = ...
<shrimants> hey there
<shrimants> im having a huge piix problem
<CyberAgeVoodoo> qwstar, thanks
<emmajane> wiw, which kernel are you running?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ok, i added support
<shrimants> every time i start ubuntu, it kicks me out to initramfs
<wiw> gutsy 7.10 amd64 on a dell m1330 laptop
<gerg> some background:   this laptop does not have a cd, or floppy, or can't boot from a usb..  so I pulled the hard drive, installed it in a seperate lapotop, then re installed it into the new lapto
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, installing packages
<Evanlec> k
<shrimants> and the only thing i can do is type modprobe piix and then exit
<shrimants> im on ubuntu 7.04 on a dell vostro 1500
<emmajane> wiw, from the command line type: uname -a
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oops i think i just started building the system
<brian__> emmajane no luck at 800x600 but i'm goin to bed.  thanks for the help
<MasterShrek> heh
<MasterShrek> might wanna go back :)
<shrimants> any ideas?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, this is gonna be a real clumsy installation
<shrimants> anyone?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, lol
<gerg> my thought is that it has identified display settings for the other laptop. is there a config that I can get to before boot to adjust the display settings?
<Ashfire908> gerg, ...it doesn't have a cd or floppy? how old is it?
<qwstar> i want to mount usb vfat drives with the sync option, so i can unplug without unmounting; where are the rules config for mount options?
<shrimants> i added modprobe piix to /etc/modules but it still doesnt work
<rubydiamond> how to add svn color highlighting to folders in ubuntu?
<gerg> eh.. somewhat old.  but it's a toshiba toughbook.   it's built for mobility and durability
<Rainpoint> Hello, I'm getting no sound on Gutsy.
<fous> CyberAgeVoodoo i got the same prob also with a mac
<snowdonkey> Can I get Ubuntu Gutsy Compiz effects with an Intel graphics card?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, my rc3 kernel is ready too :)
<Snuxoll> snowdonkey: yes, you can
<Ashfire908> gerg, but not for usablilty
<Haemoth> I get no audio when I resume from suspend. How do I fix that? Is there a way I can bring my audio back alive without rebooting?
<gerg> so getting rid of stuff that breaks is pretty common for these
<rubydiamond> how to add svn color highlighting to folders in ubuntu?
<gerg> eh,   kinda
<gerg> once things are installed, it's OK
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, o boy ;p
<gerg> touchscreen
<snowdonkey> Snuxoll: Ok.  I don't have System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Settings.  Do you know how I can activate it?
<Snuxoll> snowdonkey: It's under Apperance now
<Snuxoll> snowdonkey: to get the advanced settings panel you need to install the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<Rainpoint> I'm getting no sound on Gutsy. Can anyone help?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, im restarting the install lol
<Ashfire908> gerg there's net install? idk. you should check the laptop's display requirment s and set ubuntu's to match.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, I F'ed it up
<QueenAnya> a Malware alarm - mozilla firefox browser poped up it says my computer is still infected with spyware.... huh???
<kevin> !"cd burning issues"
<snowdonkey> Snuxoll: Ok.  Thanks!  Ima try that.  brb
<gerg> no built in network, so no boot from network
<CyberAgeVoodoo> I am thinking I will just make a VM Domain Controller and add everything to it. ... gonna piss of my gf lol she hates it when I change the home network when she's sleeping
<gerg> PCMCIA slot
<robert__> hey all i got a noob question sorry
<randorfer> snowdonkey, does the basic effect work?  If not you may need to enable something
<Ashfire908> QueenAnya, is firefox telling you tthis?
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll compiz fusion is sorta mess me up, I got a nvidia Geforce FX 5700 ultra, no Title bar bug, what to do?
<Snuxoll> QueenAnya: Chances are it's a popup scam
<Ashfire908> QueenAnya, cause it's probaly a pop-up ad
<gerg> I can boot, and the display works up until the splash
<gerg> right now I'm in "Recovery Mode"
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: Are you using the nVidia proprietary drivers?
<robert__> how do i get compiz fusion workin on my ubuntu 7.04?
<Rainpoint> Hello, I'm getting not getting any sound  Ubuntu 7.10; can anyone help me fix this?
<rabidweezle> yep
<Haemoth> I get no audio when I resume from suspend. How do I fix that? Is there a way I can bring my audio back alive without rebooting?
<rabidweezle> see the nvidia logo and all
<gerg> is there a way to set the video config in "recovery mode"?
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: Mind giving me a moment to search for a solution?
<rabidweezle> sure thing Snuxoll pm me a solution if you find on
<rabidweezle> one*
<Rainpoint> Can anyone help?
<MasterShrek> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Evanlec> gerg, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<irreducibilis> If only.
<QueenAnya> Ashfire908, it says the page at http whatever scanner2.malware-scan something
<fous> whats a good media pkg for debian?
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: Can you run: gtk-window-decorator --replace from the terminal
<irreducibilis> Is it entirely possible to mount an empty and formatted 4G flash drive, then install ubuntu with the liveCD?
<Haemoth> I get no audio when I resume from suspend. How do I fix that? Is there a way I can bring my audio back alive without rebooting?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, are u at the configure stage?
<Snuxoll> QueenAnya: It's a popup
<QueenAnya> Ashfire908 it says to download some spyware removal tool @ malware .com
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, its installing packages, step 3 i believe
<Haemoth> I restarted alsa-utils but it didn't work
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll, while compiz is running?
<gerg> evanlec:  same result
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, alright
<irreducibilis> QueenAnya: Then it probably "is" spyware itself
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: yes
<rabidweezle> lemme see...
<gerg> black screen
<Evanlec> gerg, what do u mean same result? did u change any options?
<MilitantPotato> Would disabling flushed IO speed up my drives?
<irreducibilis> (1111 users... a lucky time)
<MilitantPotato> in the mount option
<qwstar> how do i use fstab to make all vfat removable drives mount synchronously?
<QueenAnya> snuxoll so do I just ingnore it??
<Haemoth> How do I wake up my soundcard?
<Snuxoll> QueenAnya: Yes
<rabidweezle> didn't do nothin
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: no terminal output?
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll, I did a alt+f2 and copy pasted it in..
<QueenAnya> Snuzoll thanks
<newbie> does anybody know where I can get a matrix theme ans usplash for my ubuntu (7.10)?
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll, lemme try it in an xterm, hold on
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, seen ubuntu-jeos?
<irreducibilis> Is it entirely possible to mount an empty and formatted 4G flash drive, then install ubuntu with the liveCD?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, no what is it?
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: try running in an xterm to see error messages
<qwstar> does the ubuntu mounting system use autofs?
<jimjam> Anyone know of a quick way to generate 8 GB worth of files? They don't have to be meaningful or anything.
<gerg> are there options on the command line?   I entered what you posted... it got me to the same black screen I saw before
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ubuntu specifically designed to be run as a vm
<rabidweezle> damn, my xterm isn't rendering...
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, no kidding...cool
<Haemoth> goddamnit
<qwstar> jimjam: copy data from /dev/random
<MilitantPotato> !ohmy | Haemoth
<ubotu> Haemoth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Haemoth> I get no audio when I resume from suspend. How do I fix that? Is there a way I can bring my audio back alive without rebooting?
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: Also, could you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastebin?
<gerg> Evanlec:  should I be setting an option after that command?
<Evanlec> gerg, are u using sudo?
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll, looks like it just hangs there...
<gerg> or are you talking about some gui after entering that
<rabidweezle> k
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: Thank you
<gerg> because if you are, I'm not getting that far
<gerg> didn't use sudo
<emid> does anyone know a good way to test transfer speeds on an HD?
<Evanlec> gerg, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Evanlec> gerg, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bwlang> emid: bonnie++
<gerg> k
<rabidweezle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<emid> thanks
<jimjam> qwstar: /dev/random has no data. What do you mean?
<Haemoth> How do I wake up my sound card?
<irreducibilis> MilitantPotato: One must wonder, however, if there are any little children in this channel anyways
<Snuxoll> jimjam: urandom generates random data
<rubydiamond> how to restart nautilus?
<gerg> Evanlec: same result
<gerg> black screen
<MilitantPotato> irreducibilis: from the behavior of a select few, I'd say yes
<Evanlec> gerg, ur at a command prompt yes?
<Snuxoll> jimjam: dd if=/dev/urandom of=[file] ,_ this will put random bits into a file until you kill the task
<gerg> I was
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45196/
<gerg> got to reboot
<irreducibilis> I guess.
<qwstar> jimjam: dd if=/dev/urandom of=randomfile count=(some number)
<snowdonkey> Snuxoll: Hey, I was able to get to the Compiz settings, but rotating the cube doesn't work.  The visual effects tab in System->Appearances says "Desktop could not be enabled"
<Evanlec> gerg, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if it doesnt bring u into a menu of some type then somethings really wrong
<rubydiamond> greedo,  are u  telling me?
<jimjam> Snuxoll: qwstar: Thanks. :)
<qwstar> jimjam: divide 8 billion bytes by 512 bytes
<gerg> if you're trying to get me to a gui config, I don't think it's gonna work
<V1k1ng> fixed my compiz problem
<V1k1ng> :D
<gerg> is there any way to set video config before getting into a gui?
<V1k1ng> snowdonkey, ati card?
<jimjam> Snuxoll: qwstar: You guys are amazing
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45197/ I added a few lines to your 'Device' section, put this in your xorg.conf and try again
<snowdonkey> V1k1ng: Intel Graphics card
<rubydiamond> How to restart nautilus?
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll, you spelled composite wrong
<alber1> i installed my ubuntu system on my laptop about 2 weeks ago and apt-get upgrade always has 0 things to update--is there something wrong with my config?
<rabidweezle> lol
<Pogonip> Is there a graphical file manager with su privileges?
<gerg> really it just seems like the video settings need to be reset to the lowest settings
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: I copied & pasted it :P
<gerg> but I don't know how do do that from a cmd prompt
<rabidweezle> oh?
<rabidweezle> hrm
<rabidweezle> then is it right then?
<gerg> or "recovery mode"
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: yea. seems to work for most people on nVidia
<rabidweezle> kk
<college> HELP i messed up my system !!! i cant play games !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: YOu'll want to fix the composite spelling tho, that's wrong
<Haemoth_> How do I wake up my sound card?
<gerg> Evanlec: any other ideas?
<Evanlec> recovery mode should bring u to a cmd prompt
<gerg> right
<alch3mist> what's the right tool in ubuntu to read a .lit file?
<Pogonip> Does Ubuntu have a graphical file manager with super user privileges?
<gerg> I'm there
<Evanlec> and there u type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<rabidweezle> brb Snuxoll wish me luck *I backed up first lol*
<alch3mist> <Pogonip> : gksu
<rabidweezle> oh?
<rabidweezle> ok
<rabidweezle> lemme fix it
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: lol
<Haemoth_> Pogonip: You can type gksudo nautilus, in terminal
<alch3mist> <Pogonip> : u can try gksu "your file manager" then enter
<Peddy> Can somebody please help me? I get this error when trying to install Pidgin from apt-get (or synaptic). :  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES/plugin_pack.mo', which is also in package purple-plugin-pack
<Peddy> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Peddy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Peddy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-plugin-pack_2.0.0-1_amd64.deb
<Peddy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<alch3mist> what's the right tool in ubuntu to read a .lit file?
<alber1> why doesn't sudo ifup eth0 work in ubuntu?
<Snuxoll> !paste | Peddy
<ubotu> Peddy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Peddy> sorry.. Kinda new to this
<Snuxoll> It's ok Peddy, we all did it at one point
<fous> anyone used fire fly?
<alch3mist> <fous> anyone used fire fly? what's a fire fly?
<rabidweezle> brb (hopefully lol
<Haemoth_> How do I wake up my sound card?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol how do i make a new user in the cmd prompt?
<alber1> useradd
<Evanlec> thx!
<alch3mist> what's the right tool in ubuntu to read a .lit file?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, adduser
<gerg> Evanlec:  Same result
<Evanlec> okay, well i dont know what ur doing
<KittenOfWar> hi
<Evanlec> ur gonna have to give me more info than "same result"
<Peddy> Here we go: I get this error when trying to install pidgin-plugin-pack: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45198/
<fous> firefly is a media server for linux
<rabidweezle> hrn
<knoppix> I need help making the boot cd
<rabidweezle> took a while to load, but it *just* came on
<alber1> pidgin has a plugin pack? what does it doo?
<gerg> after entering the command you've told me.. and pressing enter..  I get a blackscreen with no response
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: lol, so far so good?
<MasterShrek> installs plugins probably
<Peddy> alberl: provides plugins
<alber1> lol
<alber1> woW!
<Peddy> exactly
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll, useally take a while for that to happen snux?
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: I'm not sure
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: might indicate that it's actually working tho
<rabidweezle> youuse compositing?
<fous> u no the d-link dns-323 well it has a itunes server for ur music but u can install debian on top of that device or u can do somethin els but if ur a noob  u do that and install firefly
<fous> web server
<V1k1ng> lol, the "reflection" option in compiz causes my computer to protest
<rabidweezle> oh Snuxoll it didn't work lol
<rabidweezle> it timed out lol
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: Weird
<alch3mist> what's the right tool in ubuntu to read a .lit file?
<brandon_> how do I install wine gecko?
<fous> bittorrent and have a 2 tb small box
<fous> lol;
<rabidweezle> basically I forgot to click it
<rabidweezle> lol
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: Run compiz from the terminal
<rabidweezle> ok
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, okay what else do i need to provide to useradd?
<Teknomancer> one quick question:   i have solaris which has its specialized grub in MBR,  does Ubuntu gutsy 7.10  overwrite MBR without asking? Because i don't want it to touch MBR rendering my solaris unbootable ...
<rabidweezle> lemme see...
<gerg> EvanLec:  I boot to recovery mode. type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg.. press ENTER and watch...  it goes to a black screen and won't take any input
<Evanlec> are u starting with a black screen?
<Evanlec> can u see what ur typing?
<Peddy> I get this error when trying to install pidgin-plugin-pack from Synaptic or apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45198/. Can someone please help me?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, maybe adduser  one of them doesnt require parameters and prompts you for everything
<gerg> Evanlec: I can see what I'm typing
<knoppix> i need help making the boot disk work.  When I look at the disk it does have the various files but when i click on it it says it's not a file and won't boot on a new hd
<nin2> wonders: In need of boot disk for ubuntu to pull images via ftp .. does such a thing exist?
<Evanlec> after pressing enter, u need to give your root/user password and hit enter again
<gerg> it looks like its attempting to go into a gui, but never gets there
<gerg> I'm not prompted for a password
<brandon_> I need help installing wine gecko for steam
<MasterShrek> Peddy, isnt there a pidgin plugin package in the repos?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea that works, thx
<Snuxoll> brandon_: When steam needs it WINE should automatically prompt to install it
<Peddy> MasterShrek: that's where I am (trying) to install it from
<Evanlec> gerg, tahts probly cuz u cant see it prompting u
<Rainpoint> Still absolutely getting no sound
<Evanlec> actually that doesnt make any sense
<Evanlec> i ahve no idea
<MasterShrek> oh Peddy lol, i didnt look at ur link... looking now
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45199/
<gerg> it looks like it's switching display settings.. like trying to move to a gui interface (not command line)
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: run glxinfo | grep direct
<Rainpoint> >_>
<gerg> because it's not configured correctly, it hangs
<Haemoth_> How do I wake up my sound card?
<Rainpoint> I've already tried the links at !sound; I still can't.
<gerg> is there a .conf file I can edit from recovery mode to change the display settings?
<alber1> xorg.conf ?
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll, DirectRendering: Yes
<gerg> how do I get to that?
<MasterShrek> Peddy, maybe try removing that purple-plugin-pack
<Snuxoll> gerg: /etc/X11/xorf.conf
<alber1> xorf!
<alber1> w00t
<Snuxoll> lol
<Snuxoll> xorg even :P
<emid> Does anyone have any idea as to why all my menu icons disappeared? By menus I mean Applications, Places, and System.
<gerg> any idea what I change?
<alber1> lol
<alber1> xorg.conf is a beast
<alber1> gl with that one :(
<gerg> ha
<Ryen> Can anybody  help me ?
<V1k1ng> whoops
<toresn> hello
<gerg> at least you're realistic
<alber1> see if there's a backup in that folder
<alch3mist> <gerg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Ryen> I cannot start GDM normally!
<alber1> ooh alch3mist knows!
<toresn> are anyone here using MOC (music on console)?
<gerg> alch3mist:  already tried that
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, my install is done, going to reboot to my new kernel also..brb
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: Did you restart X after you changed that config file?
<roger21> hello
<rabidweezle> yep
<Pogonip> Haemoth/alch3mist; thanks for the info.
<gerg> same result.. looks like it boots to X and hangs at a blackscree
<gerg> *n
<rabidweezle> Snuxoll, I did the ctrl+alt+backspace method
<Haemoth_> yw :)
<toresn> how do i get it (MOC) to support the m4a/aac-format?
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: I'm not sure what's going on then....
<alch3mist> i just happen to have problems with Xserv since ubuntu 5 ... lolz
<toresn> are anyone here using MOC (music on console)?
<toresn> how do i get it (MOC) to support the m4a/aac-format?
<Haemoth_> What's the command to wake up the soundcard?
<Snuxoll> rabidweezle: It can't (for some reason) use 32bit color (AARRGGBB), which is what that ARGBVisuals statement is supposed to enable
<jickles> does anyone know whether there is something like "winsplit revolution" for linux?
<alber1> what does that do?
<jickles> it allows you to reposition windows with the keyboard, so for example ctrl-alt-numpad6 makes a window fill half the screen horizontally
<jickles> seems like wmii might do it
<alber1> oh interesting
<Snuxoll> Anyone else here got some insight on rabidweezle's issue?
<BWAA> i know this is ubuntu room but doesn anyone know where to get a good t-shirt outline to design t-shirts on in like gimp or photoshop????????
<alber1> lol
<brandon_> I just installed steam and opened after updating and entering my username and password I tried to log in and it said I needed to install wine gecko so I attempted to  click the download button to find that it wouldn't let me so I clicked X button and an error popped up Steam.exe (main exception): Win32 StructuredException at 7A06315D : Attempt to read from virtual address 68 without appropriate access rights.
<alch3mist> <BWAA> u can xara exream or inkscape
<alch3mist> <BWAA> u can use xara exream or inkscape i recommend xara
<gerg> any ideas on xorg.conf display config?
<alber1> it's diff for everyone
<alber1> soo..
<alber1> what's ur video card
<gerg> any defaults?
<alber1> well yeh
<gerg> good question
<rabidweezle> Issue: Nvidia FX 5700 ultra 8X agp, using propietary drivers, no title bars in compiz, any suggestions?
<gerg> got to hunt
<Snuxoll> brandon_: try sudo sh winetricks gecko
<BWAA> <alch3mist> i am using xp right now cause i am using photoshop
<gerg> panasonic toughbook cf-m34
<alch3mist> when i have  problems with xorg i usually deleted the xorg.conf and reconfigure it...
<alber1> rabidweezle: ive had that problem before... but not since fusion
<BWAA> but i can switch to my ubuntu to do somthin if thats what is needed
<gerg> really?
<gerg> should I just delete it?
<alber1> gerg: just move it to oldconf.bak
<Snuxoll> Bah, I need some sleep
<alber1> incase u want to reference it later
<Snuxoll> Good night everyone
<alch3mist> <BWAA> xara works for me... just a suggestion though
<brandon_> Snuxoll: sh: Can't open winetricks
<BWAA> ok thanx
<MilitantPotato> What does Flushed IO / Cached IO do when mounting a partiton?
<alch3mist> gerg : better back it up
<Teknomancer> anyone knows if Ubuntu installer prompt before rewriting MBR?
<Creationist> When using the proprietary nVidia drivers, I cannot set my resolution to my monitor's native (1400x1050).  When doing that, the image only uses about 75% of my monitor's width.  What should I do?
<alber1> militant: i think that's to do with either cache it or flush the transactions
<alber1> creationist: you prolly need to change ur monitor type, or if that's already correct, change ur video mode list to have that value
<MilitantPotato> yea I gathered that, which is faster, any ups or downs between the two?
<alber1> militant: lol, if you use flushed it's prolly safer, if u use cached prolly faster, but if power fails u might lose data
<Kassah> is there a way to turn off the compiz effect when there is a new window. it's kinda wierd looking when it pulls from accross two screens.
<toresn> are anyone here using MOC (music on console)?
<toresn> how do i get it (MOC) to support the m4a/aac-format?
<toresn> i've already installed the package ffmpeg
<Haemoth_> What's the command to wake up the soundcard? I lost my audio after I resumed from suspend.
<alber1> kassah: have u tried the compiz settings manager app
<alber1> haemoth: shutdown -r now, hehe
<Haemoth_> hah
<alber1> ;)
<Kassah> alber1: happen to know the command path to start that? I don't see it in the menus
<alber1> then write an angry letter
<alber1> sec
<Hemebond> Hi everyone. Little emergency. Pidgin opened a whole lot of tabs at once, each with its own "boing" sound and now that sound is looping continuously. How do I restart the audio devices?
<alch3mist> why do enbling the "debian" menu in "main menu editor" doesn't work?
<Creationist> alber1: Well, the monitor selected is correct (Generic LCD Panel 1400x1050), but it's running at 58hz refresh max.  My monitor requires 60hz at it's native resolution.
<brandon_>  I just installed steam and opened after updating and entering my username and password I tried to log in and it said I needed to install wine gecko so I attempted to  click the download button to find that it wouldn't let me so I clicked X button and an error popped up Steam.exe (main exception): Win32 StructuredException at 7A06315D : Attempt to read from virtual address 68 without appropriate access rights.
<alber1> creationist: check the video mode list where u list the resolutions and color depths ur video card can do
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Creationist> alber1: What am I looking for?
<Haemoth_> Creationist: I had the same problem but after I disabled twinview, I was able to use the optimum resolution.
<Creationist> alber1: It can do 1400x1050x32 at 60hz
<alber1> kassah: i don't know the command line, but i added it in the package manager gui, then system->preferences-> advanced desktop effects settings
<Haemoth_> *refresh rate
<Creationist> Haemoth_: Is twinview enabled by default?
<alber1> kassah: it's called CompizConfig
<Hemebond> MilitantPotato: Didn't work.
<MilitantPotato> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Haemoth_> Creationist: Are you using an nVidia card?
<zemonstas> i'm having trouble with alsa and usb audio - my ua-4fx card isn't being found
<Creationist> Haemoth_: Yes.
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<MilitantPotato> argh.
<Creationist> Haemoth_: Geforce 7600GT
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: I did that already, but that didn't bring my audio back.
<reset> hi
<Kassah> alber1: huh... not there
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: any chance ya muted it? :)
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: No i didn't
<alber1> kassah: then go install it ;) system->admin->synaptic packagemanager thingy then search
<butu> yeah i'm root
<Haemoth_> Creationist: in your xorg.conf, under section "device", add ... Option "DynamicTwinview" "false"
<Haemoth_> Creationist: See if that fixes the problem
<brandon_>  I just installed steam and opened after updating and entering my username and password I tried to log in and it said I needed to install wine gecko so I attempted to  click the download button to find that it wouldn't let me so I clicked X button and an error popped up Steam.exe (main exception): Win32 StructuredException at 7A06315D : Attempt to read from virtual address 68 without appropriate access rights.
<Creationist> Haemoth_: That will possibly fix Ubuntu only using 75% of my monitor?  That seems a bit much.
<alber1> lol
<alber1> creationist: xorg.conf is a bit much :(
<Creationist> alber1: Good point.
<alber1> lol
<Ryen> ?
<miraage> Any reason why I have a group with the same name as my user name?
<kevin> !video capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video capture - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Haemoth_> Creationist: Nah, it's got to do with detection of dual monitors, I think. After I added that option, I'm using my monitor at 1920x1200 @ 60Hz. It was giving me only 50Hz without that option
<JPSman> How do I configure my sound card?
<alber1> creationist: if you go to the screen resolution in preferences, do you see your resolution in the drop down?
<Creationist> alber1: Yes.
<alber1> is it selected?
<brandon_> how do I install wine gecko?
<alber1> silly question nm
<Creationist> alber1: Right now I have 1400x1050 selected and running at the max of 58hz refresh rate.
<alber1> zz
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: Is there anything else I could do, or check why I'm not getting audio?
<alber1> do you know ur lcd native?
<alber1> 1680?
<Creationist> alber1: That is my LCD's native.
<alber1> oh ok
<kevin> !cd burning issues
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: try changing from alsa to OSS
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, it work?
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: I did that too
<alber1> yeh i duno then .. sounds like a some funny driver issue
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: rebooting doesn't help?
<brandon_> how do I install wine gecko
<alber1> could trouble shoot by using non-propriatary driver
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, not really...its whining about my locale, i dont think i set it up right
<Creationist> alber1: Well, it's a plug-n-play monitor... doesn't need drivers.
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: Rebooting helps, yes. But that defeats the whole purpose of using suspend.
<alber1> creationist: i mean the video card driver
<MilitantPotato> Ohhh, suspend.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i didnt feel like editing a bunch of files during the install, and i think its fuxt up
<MilitantPotato> ah one sec
<Creationist> alber1: It's worth noting that the native resolution works flawlessly with the OSS nvidia drivers.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, me too...i dunno how to install any new packages
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, doesnt seem like a very friendly installer
<alber1> creationist: i remember back in the day ati only supported 4:3 resolutions... took forever to get 16:10
<MasterShrek> pacman aparently Evanlec, but im not really sure how to use it
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea, i run pacman and it says current locale is invalid using default
<gerg> WOOT!
<alber1> lol
<alber1> w00t!!
<alber1> im glad someone's happy
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, on an unrelated note, do u specify "vga=xxx" in your kernel boot line in menu.lst ?
<Hemebond> :-(
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, on my host or guest?
<gerg> deleting xorg.conf worked
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, host
<gerg> got to a login screen
<alber1> lesson: always delete ur conf files when something isnt working
<alch3mist> <alber1> : i told you...
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i use lilo, but i use 791
<brandon_>  I just installed steam and opened after updating and entering my username and password I tried to log in and it said I needed to install wine gecko so I attempted to  click the download button to find that it wouldn't let me so I clicked X button and an error popped up Steam.exe (main exception): Win32 StructuredException at 7A06315D : Attempt to read from virtual address 68 without appropriate access rights.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i set it to 773 on the arch install and i get a nice 1024x768 tty...but doesnt seemt o work when i set it on my host config
<alber1> lol well hey i never disagreed with that one !
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_:  sudo mkdir /var/run/alsa
<MilitantPotato> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<MilitantPotato> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa resume
<gerg> display is not displaying correctly, but at least now I'm in a gui
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, mine is widescreen tho
<alber1> good enough
<alber1> put it in a box and call it vista!
<alch3mist> <gerg> :... see deleting works...
<Creationist> Haemoth_: Alright, well I'll give your suggestion a try.  Gotta restart X... brb.
<gerg> alber1: ... kinda
<Haemoth_> Creationist: Do let me know if it worked :)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, humm....i got a 1280x1024LCD ... should i try 794? (1280@64k) ?
<gerg> I can get into the gui, but now I can't use it
<brandon_>  I just installed steam and opened after updating and entering my username and password I tried to log in and it said I needed to install wine gecko so I attempted to  click the download button to find that it wouldn't let me so I clicked X button and an error popped up Steam.exe (main exception): Win32 StructuredException at 7A06315D : Attempt to read from virtual address 68 without appropriate access rights.
<SneakyToast> meeehhhhh someone pleease help me
<billenium> is it possible to have a different background for each Deskspace/workspace?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, its worth a shot, but hard to say if it will work or not
<JPSman> So I got the desktop to spin like a cube but I got no sound
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i wanna boot without splash, but i'd like to see the boot messages in 1280 res....hard to see at default
<ljsmithx> What are some good FPS games for Ubuntu?
<JPSman> I've already tried following !sound but I just dont know wnough
<alber1> brandon_: try turning off sound emulation hw accelleeration or w/e it's called in wine
<gerg> is there any other way to adjust the resolution?
<IndyGunFreak> billenium: im' pretty sure only KDE has that capability
<SneakyToast> someone help me?
<ljsmithx> That have good graphics
<ljsmithx> ?
<alber1> lol!
<alber1> doom
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<ljsmithx> doom?
<ljsmithx> Thats old school
<matttastic> Hey room.  I just got my wifi connection working but for some reason it is set as Eth1 and i cannot assign it a static IP... any suggestions?
<alber1> shouldn't it be wlan0 ? or something like that
<Creationist> Haemoth_: I hate you :P
<ljsmithx> I cant find it in the Add/Remove thing
<Creationist> Haemoth_: But thank you very much.
<alber1> lol
<Haemoth_> Creationist: What happened?
<alber1> they set up us the bomb
<matttastic> yeah, i dodnt know why it assigned it Eth1, its been hell to get it setup anyway
<Creationist> Haemoth_: My monitor, video card, and Compiz are one big happy family now.
<ljsmithx> All you base are belong to us
<alber1> lol !!
<Haemoth_> Creationist: :D
<alber1> go figure twinview driver bugs!
<JPSman> Creationist - were you trying to duel screen with nvidia?
<Creationist> Sucks I installed ubuntu-desktop thinking it would help, though lol
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ive already decided im not too fond of arch
<MilitantPotato>  sudo mkdir /var/run/alsa-utils
<MilitantPotato> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<MilitantPotato> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils resume
<Creationist> JPSman: No, I don't have dual monitors.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol, u dint even give it a shot ;p
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, so far im liking the simplified config files
<IndyGunFreak> dual monitors isn't to tough w/ nvidia.
<JPSman> Creationist - I can't seem to get mine to work
<ljsmithx> Soa re there any good FPS for Linux???
<MasterShrek> i know, but it doesnt feel right lol
<JPSman> IndyGunFreak - how then?
<alber1> doom man! it's tehb est
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: Okay so should I delete the alsa directory I created? with mkdir /var/run/asla?
<rabidweezle> got it working :()
<IndyGunFreak> JPSman: what do you mean *how then*?
<rabidweezle> :)
<christian_> mexchat.redirectme.net
<christian_> lol
<alch3mist> lastime i dual booted from ubuntu/xp i realized dual booting is a complete waste of space so I wiped out Xp including the viruses and spyware on it... bwahahahahahaha
<christian_> sorry
<christian_> :@
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: more then likely
<rabidweezle> had to update my driver :)
<JPSman> IndyGunFreak - How do I dual monitor?
<ljsmithx> alberl, ok. I'll get Doom for DOS then run it in DosBox
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: Just making sure :)
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<alber1> lol perfect!
<ljsmithx> K
<ljsmithx> BRB
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: smart man
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, whatup mang
<derek01> Whenever i boot my ubuntu cd i get "Busybox V1.1.3. not sure what this is
<JPSman> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: :)... not much.. just workin a lot.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, i see ;p
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: also, make sure the slides for wave, pcm, and anything else that might apply are turned up, some setting might get messed up while resuming
<MilitantPotato> sliders*
<derek01> Whats BusyBox?
<alber1> 3% nip-tuck!
<ljsmithx> I hope I dont get kick for asking....
<ljsmithx> I need a Windoze Eggs Pee cd key
<ljsmithx> :O
<alber1> lol
<ljsmithx> Anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> JPSman: what type of videio card do you havef?
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: The third command gave me an error... wotanist@Renderman:/var/run$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils resume
<alch3mist> is that a joke? bwahahahaha
<bazhang> !piracy | ljsmithx
<Haemoth_> Usage: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils {start [CARD]|stop [CARD]|restart [CARD]|reset [CARD]}
<ubotu> ljsmithx: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ljsmithx> ZOMG!
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: I checked the slides already. They are all turned up.
<coyctecm> well ubuntu.
<alber1> lol
<ljsmithx> Ok. PM anyone?
<derek01> can anyone help me?
<rabidweezle> !ware|ljsmithx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ware - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rabidweezle> !warez|ljsmithx
<ubotu> ljsmithx: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<V1k1ng> MilitantPotato, Hey, I was on last night... I fixed all of my ati / gnome problems...Thanks for your help...I was wondering if you have a second to talk me through this boot issue again???
<ljsmithx> ok
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: try reset or restart, not sure which.
<tim> Guys i can't Connect to battle net though wine!
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | derek01
<ubotu> derek01: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MilitantPotato> my vote goes for restart.
<alch3mist> go wine
<rabidweezle> Haemoth_,  beat me on the draw by a mile lol
<coyctecm> i'm programmer, mostly programming windows stuff .net and win32 api. i've started thinking that i should switch to linux.
<rabidweezle> good choice coyctecm
<alber1> w00t!
<derek01> Does anybody know why when i boot my ubuntu Cd (tried multiple ones) i get " Busybox V1.1.3 " ?
<alch3mist> coyctecm : ywah.. but mono is buggy
<alber1> coyctecm is about to become a real coder methinks
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: I did both restart, and reset... My audio is still not working
<ljsmithx> And just an other question
<cmatheson> anyone aware of a dyndns client that can discover ip based on a lookup as opposed to router/interface method?  i used to use one, but i can't recall what it was now
<ljsmithx> Is a 25 degrees celcius good???
<alber1> uuh
<ljsmithx> For my CPU temp?
<alch3mist> is it freezing?
<rabidweezle> sure
<alber1> yeh
<rabidweezle> course, it's kinda cool
<alber1> mine is 25ish too
<ljsmithx> Cool(pun intended)
<Haemoth_> cmatheson: inadyn
<alch3mist> wow.. you can chill a beer in there
<Apan> yes thats good, 21 is room temperature...
<cmatheson> Haemoth_: thanks, i'll check that out.  does that run as a daemon, or do i just throw it in a cronjob?
<rabidweezle> wish I could keep my laptop that cool lol
<rabidweezle> my laptop is running at 37 right now
<IndyGunFreak> derek01: never heard that error, does it just freeze on that error?
<alch3mist> mine is 42 c
<alber1> easy fix move to canada
<V1k1ng> my laptop runs cooler with ubuntu
<Haemoth_> cmatheson: It has an option to run it as a daemon.
<cmatheson> Haemoth_: great, thanks
<derek01> Indygunfreak: its a shell
<ljsmithx> Lol, I got the pc yesterday. It has a lcd on the box that says the temp and currently it says 34degrees. but the bios says around 25
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<rabidweezle> Course I had to isntall special stuff and I have to run gkrellm to keep my laptop fans running... I love dell's but that shouldn't require all that...
<rabidweezle> install*
<alber1> who to believe!?
<alber1> bios or lcds?
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: Do I need to restart X?
<MilitantPotato> not for those
<ljsmithx> BIOS!
<Apan> maybe one is the case temperature and the other is the cpu
<alber1> lol
<alber1> maybe it's fahrenheit
<rabidweezle> 34 ain't really bad either ljsmithx
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: Anything I could do to check what's wrong?
<ljsmithx> Awesome
<derek01> its sya Busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<Apan> 25 seems to low to me =/
<JustRob> Is there a way to copy files from a cd and strip their permissions at the same time?
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: Btw, I didn't understand what the point was, of creating that alsa-utils directory. It is empty.
<Apan> i mean, to low to be realistic
<alber1> my q6600 is at 25ish.. on the same board the chipset is at 35ish
<rabidweezle> if that baby jumps to 50 I'd get scared...
<ljsmithx> http://www.dealsdirect.com.au/p/eragon-gaming-pc-system-core-2-duo-2gb-400gb/
<ljsmithx> thats the one
<V1k1ng> MilitantPotato, Hey, I was on last night... I fixed all of my ati / gnome problems...Thanks for your help...I was wondering if you have a second to talk me through this boot issue again???
<rabidweezle> my laptop did that a few times when gkrellm locked up
<ljsmithx> No OS KB/Mouse Monitor
<D--> Hey, I'm getting link errors in a compile. wxWidgets is throwing an undefined reference to free(). Isn't free() from libstdc++, and if so, isn't this bad?
<alber1> i like how the "gaming pc" doesnt show it's video card
<ljsmithx> Yeah
<ljsmithx> 8600GT 256MB
<alber1> oh there it is
<alber1> lol
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: aplay -l
<alber1> i searched for nvidia and ati
<ljsmithx> yeah lol
<ljsmithx> lolololool
<alber1> i heard the new ati's are pretty good
<alber1> 3800 hd radeon series
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: command not found
<ljsmithx> 8800GTX Ultra
<alber1> luh luh luh
<arun_> if i use the ubuntu feisty fawn live cd on a windows machine, does the live cd automatically mount the windows drives?
<arun_> i am trying to recover some files on a friend's computer
<ljsmithx> alberl, your cool
<IndyGunFreak> arun_: no i don't think so...
<IndyGunFreak> arun_: the gutsy CD's do.
<alber1> arun_: hmm somehow i doubt it, but you can make it mount using mount command
<MilitantPotato> really...
<alber1> lol
<arun_> IndyGunFreak: you sure?
<IndyGunFreak> arun_: almost 100%.
<Evanlec> bahhhh why does settin vga=791 not work!@!
<ljsmithx> Compiz Is sweeet on this thing
<arun_> IndyGunFreak: the gutsy live cd mounts the windows drives automatically?
<ljsmithx> Wobbly windows FTWQ!!
<V1k1ng> anyone know how to debug the config file that controls the splash screen between grub and login?
<alber1> lol
<IndyGunFreak> arun_: on my PC(which dualboots), when i installed 7.10, it automounted my XP Home drive, but i use the alternate install CD, but I can only imagine that means it would have mounted fine on a live CD.
<MilitantPotato> V1k1ng: what was the command again?  vga=false right?
<IndyGunFreak> arun_: hold on, i think I have a Live CD, I'll boot it on my PC and check
<arun_> IndyGunFreak: alright, thanks :)
<blkorpheus> winbind will not install
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: command not found
<JustRob> Alright, I have a CD of photos from my last vacation. The permissions are set so that only the owner (a dead user account from an ooooold box install) can view them. Is there a way to copy the files and reset their permissions at the same time?
<blkorpheus> apt stalls at starting winbind
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: huh.
<alber1> justrob: chmod
<V1k1ng> MilitantPotato, i don't know!  there are two strategies on the forums...one involves killing the splash screen, the other involves resetting the screen variables
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: It says command not found
<jimjam> How can I mount an ext3 drive such that anyone can edit it (i.e. through nautilus)?
<alber1> justrob: in the pic folder sudo chmod -R 777 *
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: yea, one sec.
<Haemoth_> okay.
<jimjam> I just bought an external and I hate having to sudo everything
<V1k1ng> MilitantPotato,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580903&highlight=slow+boot
<JustRob> hmm, didn't think a CD could be chmodded
<musikgoat> jimjam: mount with user permissions
<musikgoat> in options  put user
<alber1> justrob: ok well yeah copy them off first :)
<JustRob> won't even let me copy them
<alber1> justrob: you can at least +R for everyone at least
<jimjam> musikgoat: Any way to do that so the automounting-when-plugging-in-USB does it for me?
<ljsmithx> So I shouldnt worry about temp?
<JustRob> access is set to owner only
<arun_> IndyGunFreak: any luck?
<musikgoat> jimjam: maybe in udev, but i don't know how, sorry
<alber1> justrob: root always has access... so run w/e as sudo or root
<JustRob> I can see the files in nautilus and terminal, but can't do anything with them
<JustRob> ah
<alber1> justrob: they don't call it root for nothing!
<IndyGunFreak> arun_: i just found it, its booting now.
<jimjam> musikgoat: thanks anyways
 * alch3mist is away: Playing frets  on fire
<V1k1ng> frets on fire not so hot on a laptop i'm guessing
<alber1> lol
<alber1> headphones?
<burner> anyone know where I can get a screenlets 0.1.0 .deb?
<alber1> anyone know how i can get my dang ms 8000 bluetooth mouse to work :@
<alber1> $120 and no cursor :@ hehe
<ljsmithx> Does milk conduct electricity?
<burner> alber1: try the gnome bluetooth app?
<alber1> burner: i did :( it doesn't see my mouse at all.... sees my other laptop and for some reason detects my motorola s9 headset as an input device? lol
<bazhang> ljsmithx: perhaps better answered in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alber1> i'll just write an angry letter to my member of parliament re: ubuntu bluetooth support for MS mice
<burner> lol
<alber1> ljsmithx: attach some jumper cables to ur boobs and find out? lol sorry
<ljsmithx> Ok, I might tip milk ALLL over the insides of my case
<alber1> good idea
<IndyGunFreak> arun_: yes, all i had to do was go to Computer, right click my windows drive and mount it, no chmodding, etcl.
<tim> Why it is harder to run firefox 3.0 trunk in Linux than on Windows ???!!
<alber1> indygunfreak: cool! good to know
<Haemoth_> I need to wake up my sound card. I tried restarting alsa-utils but it didn't work
<arun_> IndyGunFreak: Cool, it displays the windows drive automatically, right? All I have to do is right click and mount?
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the gnome-power-manager applet?
<musikgoat> jimjam: this is a dirty way to do it
<musikgoat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=389228&postcount=10
<IndyGunFreak> arun_: it did for me.
<arun_> IndyGunFreak: cool. and this is the gutsy live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<jimjam> musikgoat: Sweet deals! Thanks!
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.conf
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: look for your soundcard module
<JustRob> well then, that did it. Thanks all
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: then insert it to this bit
<MilitantPotato> sudo /sbin/modprobe -r MODULE && /abin/modprobe MODULE
<MilitantPotato> replace module with your sound card module.
<ous> Hi... is anyone up?
<mred> hi guys ! whenever i play a .bin file in mplayer, theres no sound. the video plays fine though
<alber1> no im sleeping
<mred> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45200/
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: There's nothing in my modprobe.conf file
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: Hm, modprobe.conf does not exist, I mean
<tim> How do i mount copy protected images in Linux ??
<alber1> mred: it looks like you don't have the right codec for the audio in that file
<alber1> mred: try installing ffmpeg
<mred> hmm ok
<mred> lemme try that
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: How do I find the soundcard module?
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: im trying to figure that out :(
<Haemoth_> :[
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: And modprobe.conf does not exist by default? I'm creating it for the first time right now?
<derek01> Can anybody help me with my system? whenever i boot from my ubuntu cd i get " busybox v1.1.3 (debianv1.1.3ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<ous> hey so I wiped windows from a friend's laptop and intalled ubuntu gutsy... though for some reason I battery monitoring isn't working
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: no, not creating it
<ous> not sure why
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: I don't have that file
<mred> alber1: i instaled ffmpeg but still no sound
<nomad111> is it just me or is the internet slow under gutsy
<nomad111> google takes around 30 seconds to show up
<mred> same error :(
<arun_> thanks a million IndyGunFreak :)
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: me either, must of been for a different distro
<IndyGunFreak> arun_: np.. it worked i assume?
<nomad111> i cant seem to solve the problem
<bazhang> nomad111: the past few days--or always
<arun_> IndyGunFreak: really appreciate it. yeah it worked. for some reason the feisty live cd also seems to mount the drives automatically
<nomad111> always
<ous> my issue is detailed in this post
<ous> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617611
<alber1> mred: are you using gstreamer or xine?  ive personally had more luck with xine, also make sure you have the win32 codecs other than that i duno :/
<IndyGunFreak> arun_: hmm, never had much luck with Feisty CD's automatically mounting them.
<interceptor> ru
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<nomad111> bazhang: i read that it was ipv6 related
<interceptor> how to jump to russian channel ?
<nomad111> bazhang: so i disabled that globally
<derek01> indygunfreak: can you still help me with my [roblem
<mred> i have w32 codecs and mplayer compiled from source
<nomad111> but no luck
<derek01> prob;em*
<IndyGunFreak> derek01: what problem was that?
<mred> all other files play fine except this particular one
<alber1> mred: maybe it's some funky codec not in the linux land
<interceptor> can anyone say me ?
<derek01> indygunfreak: whenever i boot i get busybox some kind of debian shell
<mred> it used to play fine on my previous ubuntu install
<IndyGunFreak> derek01: i have no idea what would cause that.
<alber1> mred: no clue then :(
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the gnome-power-manager applet?
<Evanlec> anyone here able to get vga=xxx working on their kernel boot line in menu.lst?
<bazhang> nomad111: I would suspect that it is an isp related thing, or even internet wide--do other computers you run access the internet normally?
<mred> alber1: thanks anyway :)
<ous> mred: I assume that you have the restricted extras installed?
<interceptor> i wanna to jump ru chanel - how to do it via command ?
<interceptor> !ru or what ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru or what ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomad111> bazhang: that aint true
<mred> ous: umm restricted ?
<nomad111> because under windows it is way faster
<Haemoth_> Anyone know how I can find my sound module?
<nomad111> and this is only computer on right now
<bazhang> interceptor: type /join #ubuntu-ru
<nomad111> in the house
<jickles> is it true that kde has much better multi-monitor support than gnome?
<mred> ous: i got the binary codecs pack from mplayer site and used them
<alber1> jickles: i doubt it
<bazhang> nomad111: ok; just trying to narrow it down
<nomad111> i googled "gutsy slow internet" and i was suprised to find several people complain about the same proble
<nomad111> ye i understand
<nomad111> there is bug in launchpad about it as well
<interceptor> thankz
<nomad111> i cant find the link anymore
<interceptor> it works
<alber1> nomad111: u can prolly google "anyosversion and slow internet" and you will get hits ;)
<bazhang> nomad111: what are your ping times to various sites?
<ous> mred: yeah... just go to Add/Remove Programs, search for "ubuntu restricted extras" and install it... might do the trick
<ous> mred: you using gutsy right?
<mred> ous: k will try
<mred> yes
<mred> ous: xubuntu gutsy though
<ous> mred: well then...
<nomad111> pinging google now
<ous> mred: you need to go to the package manager
<alber1> poor google... i bet they have a whole farm just taking pings
<bebe> hows florida genetics?
<nomad111> LOL
<nomad111> wat the hell is this
<ous> mred: and then search for "xubuntu restricted extras"
<nomad111> average time is 170ms
<mred> ous: ok
<nomad111> its like 30 in windows
<nomad111> that is just great
<alber1> actually
<bazhang> odd
<Evanlec> anyone here able to get vga=xxx working on their kernel boot line in menu.lst?
<alber1> one thing ive noticed in linux is that dns lookups can be slower if you dont have a local dns server
<Genetics> bebe: quite lovely =)
<bebe> its really cold out here in chicago
<alber1> dnscache is something u can run to speed things up locally
<bebe> raining too
<blkorpheus> * Starting the Winbind daemon winbind
<Genetics> its only 22c here =(
<blkorpheus> it never starts
<Genetics> i wish it got cold here
<nomad111> i think im going to bring back feisty
<nomad111> something got screwed up for me in gutsy
<nomad111> not just internet
<bebe> nice its 61 'F over here
<nomad111> feisty > gutsy judging from my experience
<blkorpheus> dpkg: error processing winbind (--configure):
<ous> nomad111: you didn't happen to manually partition did you?
<bebe> we should trade temperature
<bazhang> nomad111: go with what works--as long as its not windows :}
<nomad111> ous: yes i manually partitioned my drive
<nomad111> lol
<nomad111> right now windows works
<alber1> lol
<bebe> 25/tcp   filtered smtp
<bebe> 80/tcp   filtered http
<bebe> 135/tcp  filtered msrpc
<bebe> 137/tcp  filtered netbios-ns
<bebe> 138/tcp  filtered netbios-dgm
<bebe> 139/tcp  filtered netbios-ssn
<alber1> yes go use windows and give us ur ip ;)
<bebe> 161/tcp  filtered snmp
<bebe> 162/tcp  filtered snmptrap
<bebe> 445/tcp  filtered microsoft-ds
<bebe> 515/tcp  open     printer
<bebe> 593/tcp  filtered http-rpc-epmap
<alber1> bebe
<bebe> 1080/tcp filtered socks
<alber1> lol
<bazhang> would a manual partition affect internet access speed?
<bebe> 1214/tcp filtered fasttrack
<bebe> 5800/tcp filtered vnc-http
<bebe> 6112/tcp filtered dtspc
<nomad111> damn wat is this pasting
<bebe> port open on nomad111
<bebe> windows
<bebe> sorry
<alber1> 6112!!!! warcraft!
<alber1> or starcraft..
<bebe> just pointing something out
<bazhang> bebe: pastebin
<alber1> or diablo 2?
<alber1> lol
<alber1> thnx bebe saves me the time to portscan
<ous> nomad111: could you "sudo fdisk -l" and paste the output here?
<alber1> oh look vnc-http is open
<bebe> lol
<alber1> haha jk
<alber1> :|
<bebe> yes
<tim> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<nomad111> ous: can you tell me what it is ur looking for
<bebe> metaspl***
<bebe> uh what?
<nomad111> ous: what is your theory?
<alber1> lol
<Clearze2> bebe: metasploit?
<alber1> lol x2
<bebe> hehehehe
<bebe> framework 3.0
<ous> nomad111: I just recently installed ubuntu on a friend's laptop, and it was acting slow over all, very unlike ubuntu and more like vista
<Clearze2> Well, I would suggest ettercap as well nmap john you know the usual suspects
<alber1> i know the trick to make ubuntu run like vista
<nomad111> ous: local performance is fine for me
<alber1> while (updatedb&);
<nomad111> its the internet connection speed that is the only problem for me
<myghetek> hey why doesn't this work "mv -v /home/user/stuff/ /home/user/stuff2/
<alber1> ur user doesnt have w rights to /home
<alber1> myghtetek: put sudo infront of that
<nomad111> i thought some one had heard of this issue here but it doesnt seem all that common
<myghetek> I am sudo
<alber1> also ... what's -v ?
<alber1> lol
<nomad111> i have to go to windows right now *ducks down* so i can do some work
<myghetek> alber1: v is verbose
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsamixer force-reload
<alber1> maybe mv -R
<bebe> well nomad check the proccesses
<bebe> ps -A
<bazhang> nomad111: I've had slow access the past couple weeks, but likely storm botnet and not Linux
<alber1> nm
<alber1> hmm
<nomad111> 98 packets transmitted, 98 received, 0% packet loss, time 508535ms
<nomad111> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 165.068/169.483/181.016/3.852 ms
<myghetek> alber1: mv -R didn't help, do I need wildcard characters after the directories?
<ous> internet access seems fine here
<alber1> get rid of the /
<alber1> at the end
<alber1> i think maybe
<alber1> im guessing :|
<bebe> bye everyone
<Clearze2> myghetek: do you want to move the entire folder and all files?
<alber1> myghetek: yeah get rid of trailing /
<ous> hey could anyone help me out with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617611
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: I got it! It was modprobe -r snd-hda-intel and modprobe -r snd-hda-intel
<MilitantPotato> sweet :D
<warlock_handler> can anyone here suggest any room for html design? i have few CSS doubts
<myghetek> Clearze2: I want to move every file, directory and subdirectory from one folder to another.
<Haemoth_> MilitantPotato: So there should be some way that I can get it to automatically modprobe -r and modprobe when I suspend, right?
<MilitantPotato> Haemoth_: now all you have to do is make a script :)
<Haemoth_> Yeah :D
<Haemoth_> Which file do I add the commands to?
<MilitantPotato> no idea there
<MilitantPotato> i g2g
<MilitantPotato> my wife wants me to go to bed
<Clearze2> I would say use mv -R * /destination/folder and don't use a trailing slash
<Haemoth_> Okay
<myghetek> Clearze2: so you are suggesting that I run that command from within the source folder?
<Clearze2> yeah, it won't move the containing folder however
<myghetek> ok I will try
<alber1> i would just run it at /home/user/mv folder1 folder2
<alber1> no need to cd all over
<alber1> and just rm -rf oldfolder
<myghetek> it didn't understand the -R
<Clearze2> myghetek: just for future reference you can use mv [a-z].*  or mv [1-9].* as wildcards as well.
<alber1> i think -R is invalid
<myghetek> oh! it worked
<alber1> for mv
<Clearze2> myghetek: use lowercase
<Clearze2> let me check
<myghetek> Clearze2: it worked perfect thanks!
<Clearze2> myghetek: np
<alber1> haemoth_: try /usr/local/sbin/resume.sh
<nickalphabeta> im new to linux, whats the quickest way to install the anjuta IDE?
<alber1> maybe append to that? i uno
<Haemoth_> alber1: Thanks, I'm gonna try it now.
<BaD-Laptop> Touchbuntu
<BaD-Laptop> err, wrong window
<jickles> how do I get fire paint in gutsy?
<cE_RiweZ> uu
<Haemoth_> alber1: Does that file exist with a default install, or am I creating it for the first time now?
<alber1> haemoth_: i was wrong it's at /etc/acpi
<Clearze2> jickles: It's in the compiz configuration manager
<Clearze2> jickles: type ccsm in a terminal if you have it installed
<alber1> my brain only works 50%
<ous> nickalphabeta: go add/remove and search for that IDE... you should be able to find it
<jickles> Clearze2, ty
<IndyGunFreak> jickles: well, if its not in the repos, you'll have to compileit.
<jickles> no problem
<PirateHead> jickles: A friend of mine convinced a tech support guy that his computer had been possessed by a demonic hacker... the guy ended up googling "pentagram of flame on desktop". Hah!
<alber1> jickles: try adding more repos first?
<ous> hey could anyone help me out with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617611
<Clearze2> jickles: ccsm can be installed with apt
<toresn> hmm... i'm running a couple of external usb disks plugged into my laptop, but after some time i can't access them... i get the error message "The folder contents could not be displayed."
<toresn> what can i do about this
<toresn> ?
<jickles> Clearze2, ah excellent I just installed and ran it, looks great
<jickles> PirateHead, that's hilarious
<PirateHead> noresn: as a workaround, remove them and plug them back in.
<toresn> when trying to access them in terminal i get a Input/output error
<toresn> PirateHead: There isn't any other way?
<Clearze2> toresn: You are having some kind of hardware problem more than likely
<PirateHead> toresn: There probably is, and flash drives shouldn't do that. I'm just suggesting a workaround.
<jickles> PirateHead, that's hilarious
<jickles> oops
<BaD-Laptop> usb puts hardware to sleep. it's common. it used to happen to me all the time until i installed and ran powertop
<Clearze2> toresn: I would suggest removing any valuable info from them before they die
<PirateHead> toresn: It's definitely a bug, so you might want to submit it to the Ubuntu bug tracker. Flash drives should not become unusable after inactivity,.
<Clearze2> toresn: I've had drives die on me right after doing things like that. But it could be something else.
<Clearze2> you could run fsck to check them
<putineq> How to disable Gnome in Ubuntu??
<jickles> Clearze2, how do I apply the changes once I've made them? Restart X ?
<Clearze2> putineq:sudo aptitude install kubuntu
<Clearze2> jickles: You should be able to reload compiz with something like compiz --replace &
<Clearze2> but restarting x will work too
<toresn> Clearze2: they work again after plugging them in and out
<toresn> i really don't think it's got anything to do with the disks... two of the disks are fairly new
<Clearze2> toresn: Cool deal. I would still run a check on them to be safe. But that's just me.
<Haemoth_> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=6969 <--- This is my /etc/acpi/resume.h .. Where in this do I add modprobe -r snd-hda-intel and modprobe snd-hda-intel?
<Clearze2> toresn: Yeah, usb can be a little buggy when it hibernates
<ous> hey could anyone help me out with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617611 <= Any takers?
<toresn> Clearze2: how do you do this in Ubuntu? (i only recently switched from windows)
<toresn> cold turkey i might add
<alber1> haemoth: if you just read that script, it seems like any file.sh you place in the folder /etc/acpi/resume.d/ will get executed :)
<trollboy> is there a hack to get ubuntu to run 3 monitors?
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<IndyGunFreak> trollboy: i wouldn't call it a hack,
<Haemoth_> alber1: So I basically type the two commands in a text file, and save it as sound.sh in /etc/acpi/resume.d/ and that's it?
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | trollboy
<ubotu> trollboy: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<bazhang> interceptor: you need to type /join first
<alber1> haemoth: that's what it looks like!.. . but im new at this and guessing blindly
<alber1> lol!
<Haemoth_> okay
<alber1> gl :D!
<Clearze2> Clearze2: Do what? Run a check I use fsck. I'll give you a command that will work hang on
<Haemoth_> Do I need to chmod +x for .sh files?
<alber1> yeh
<Haemoth_> okay.
<Haemoth_> :)
<alber1> might not need in that case cuz it's plopping it in like an include into a file that already has +x
<alber1> but i would do it anyway for good measure
<Haemoth_> Okay
<alber1> and u can ln it in ur PATH as dirtyfix
<alber1> so u can run from anywhere
<Haemoth_> alber1: And this file will already have root privileges?
<Clearze2> toresn: what type of file system is the disk formatted to?
<alber1> haemoth: im assuming since the folder needs u to be root in the first place to put stuff there, and it's run by a root service... should be fine
<Haemoth_> okay
<Haemoth_> Trying it now
<Clearze2> toresn: Are the usb disks vfat, ext3?? NTFS?
<toresn> Clearze2: ntfs
<Clearze2> toresn:  Can't use fsck then, I think you can use tune2fs let me check
<Flughafen> can someone help me with my movie players?
<alber1> flughafeN: maybee
<Flughafen> alber1, the colors are sompletely messed up and no matter how much i adjust the color balance i cant get it right
<alber1> flughafen: what media player is it
<Flughafen> both totem with gstreamer and vlc
<alber1> hmm
<Clearze2> toresn: If you run sudo tune2fs -c 1   it will automatically scan your disk at your next startup. But you will have to run something like tune2fs -c 0 to disable it or it will run a check every time you boot.
<Flughafen> alber1, both totem with gstreamer and vlc
<brandon_> hey I am wanting to play you tube vidios but I don't know how to install flash player
<alber1> flughafen: ive had that before in mythtv had to update the hue in the db cuz there was a double hue shift happening... but not sure what it could be in this case...
<toresn> Clearze2: ok, i will check it out
<alber1> brandon_: go search for flash player in synaptic?
<toresn> think i'll do a backup anyway though... i'd hate to lose 300 GB worth of albums :)
<Varka> brandon_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<brandon_> alright well right now I searched and am installing software from synaptic
<Clearze2> toresn: rsync is your friend for backups
<brandon_> Ill try that to
<xivanari> heya folks
<toresn> Clearze2: ok, ty for your help
<Clearze2> toresn: np
<xivanari> hey if the screen switching option on ubuntu gets turned off somehow how do you get it turned back on?
<Clearze2> brandon_: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> xivanari: in gutsy--compiz-fusion?
<Clearze2> xivanari: do you have ccsm installed?
<xivanari> i dont know what ccsm is
<xivanari> and how do  i access gutsy-compiz-fusion?
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager
<xivanari> and how do i open that.
<brandon_> ya still doesn't work
<alber1> need to install it first
<Clearze2> xivanari: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<bazhang> xivanari: gutsy is ubuntu 7.10 compiz-fusion is the window compositor
<xivanari> gutsy gibbon
<LiAm> HI
<brandon_> says you either have java script turned off or an old version of adobe flash player how do I check java script?
<randy-m> Good evening
<Clearze2> xivanari: sudo aptitude install ccsm     there is a area for viewport switcher in the application
<pewpewarrows> Could anyone help me getting my ATI IGP 340m video chip working with a correct driver on my laptop with Ubuntu 7.10 installed?
<xivanari> ok its installed
<brandon_> do you guys know how?
<xivanari> now ho w do i access it?
<Clearze2> xivanari: type ccsm in a terminal
<bazhang> brandon_: for firefox?
<brandon_> ya
<brandon_> sorry
<xivanari> says its not installed
<randy-m> Is there anyone who can help me out with a display issue?  My logon screen is displaced by many pixels and uses the incorrect refresh rate, but the desktop loads properly.
<bazhang> brandon_: did you have firefox running when you installed flash-plugin?
<Clearze2> xivanari: Then you should install it
<xivanari> gave me a command to get it running
<brandon_> good point
<Clearze2> sudo aptitude install ccsm; ccsm
<xivanari> saying its still not installed.
<Clearze2> sudo aptitude install ccsm -y; ccsm
<xivanari> >.<
<|thunder> hey all, what packages would be the most compatable with gutsy? ones for sarge, etch, lenny, or sid ?
<abhibera> does any one know a CD burning app which i can host on a server and have a web based front end for my clients?
<Clearze2> did that work?
<xivanari> trying
<xivanari> nope
<|thunder> abhibera; none that I know of
<Clearze2> Open Synaptic and search for compiz
<Clearze2> xivanari: it should be listed there
<xivanari> ok searching
<brandon_> nope still doesn't work
<|thunder> hey all, what packages would be the most compatable with gutsy? ones for sarge, etch, lenny, or sid ?
<Clearze2> thunder: *DONT DO IT*
<bazhang> xivanari: you should have something in your preferences called advanced desktop effects manager now
<badKarma2> anybody know of a good app to remotely control computers in a secure windows environment? Something like Bo2k, but less shady
<xivanari> not yet
<Clearze2> badKarma2: ssh with X forwarding
<xivanari> installing now
<xivanari> :D
<xivanari> thanks a ton guys
<|thunder> Clearze2; not gonna work ?
<alber1> lol
<alber1> less shady
<badKarma2> haha
<Clearze2> |thunder: it will work, but it may break your system in unexpected ways
<Haemoth> I need help creating a script in resume.d
<badKarma2> rofl
<Clearze2> |thunder: Especially when you upgrade
<badKarma2> thats not what i need
<pipelineaudio> ugh
<badKarma2> i need an alternative to remote desktop
<|thunder> Clearze2; lame,...
<badKarma2> something that doesnt require vpn
<pipelineaudio> reinstalled ubuntu and get weird errors if I put the RT kernel in
<Clearze2> |thunder: What do you want to install?
<lammy> hi all! anybody know about a litte restrained version of kiba-dock? - more like the dock under os/x ...
<brandon_> I dont know how to fix this Ive had this for a while
<brandon_> why wont it work
<Clearze2> badKarma2: Use ssh, really you can do just about anything with it
<|thunder> Clearze2; alsaplayer and the visualization plugins
<alch3mist> <badKarma2> gnomerdp
<badKarma2> thx guys
<Clearze2> |thunder: You should be able to do that with apt. Search like this sudo aptitude search alsaplayer
 * alch3mist is back (gone 01:02:41)
<|thunder> Clearze2; yes, i did thanks, but the vis plugs are not in repo
<Clearze2> |thunder: grab the source and compile them
<badKarma2> Clearze2 is that something u would use in a business environment with very sensitive information?
<|thunder> Clearze2; i think i'll have to. i prefer packages. thanks for your time
<Haemoth> I need help creating a script in resume.d
<Clearze2> badKarma2: yes, just set the key length to something higher than the default. Also, ssh is a pain with windows machines.
<Haemoth> I saved it in /etc/acpi/resume.d and made it executable.. But I can't resume after I do that
<xivanari> also, how do you change font colour?
<xivanari> i cannot change it under background settings.
<Clearze2> badKarma2: In that case just tunnel a vnc connection through a ssh tunnel
<badKarma2> i c
<Clearze2> badKarma2: You can use blowfish, AES, any of the ssh2 ciphers and be fairly secure.
<badKarma2> mmm, i'll give that a try, thank u very much
<Haemoth> I saved it in /etc/acpi/resume.d and made it executable.. But I can't resume after I do that
<Haemoth> How do I put a script in resume.d
<alber1> haernoth: i would troubleshoot by putting a different script there
<xivanari> Clearze2: how do i get that window switching feature back?
<alber1> haernoth: try moving that one out and just have one that has: touch test
<alber1> haernoth: after resume see if it ran
<alber1> haernoth: other than that im clueless of where to even begin
<Haemoth> alber1: It doesn't resume anymore
<Clearze2> xivanari: It's in the viewport switcher plugin. I don't remeber exactly where off the top of my head but I believe you can pick the # of desktops on the first tab of the configuration for that plugin.
<alber1> haermoth: yeah but maybe it's cuz of the command right... so change the command and see if the fault is with command or just the resume script.. which i doubt :)
<Haemoth> alber1: But the command works fine when I type it in the console
<tato> test
<Haemoth> alber1: Or should I prefix it with sudo?
<xivanari> ok how do i change it to work with my mouse wheel?
<alber1> haemoth: actually
<jickles> can anyone recommend a nice gnome theme?
<alber1> haemoth: start the script off with #!/bin/sh
<Clearze2> Haemoth: then it would prompt for a password and not be run automatically.
<alber1> haemoth: and then put 100-filename so that it runs last :)
<alber1> haemoth: you really shouldnt have to sudo that at all
<xivanari> jickles: aerolon
<Haemoth> :S
<alber1> haemoth: notice the other files in there start with a number, so im assuming that's order of them running
<Haemoth> So I put #!/bin/sh before the commands?
<Haemoth> okay
<alber1> haemoth: no just at the start, like look at some of the other scripts as example..
<Clearze2> Haemoth: you always have to start with a sha-bang
<c0Ld> is there any way to bring back the printer icon if you decide to hide it?
<alber1> lol
<jickles> xivanari, where can I find that?
<xivanari> jickles i dont remember.  The gnome art site
<jickles> aero-ion?
<xivanari> no
<xivanari> AEROLON
<bazhang> jickles: probably gnome-look.org
<alber1> lol !
<bulmer> c0Ld-> look into gconf-editor and gconftool-2
<jickles> I searched gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org
<xivanari> i think art gnome is it
<alber1> anyone know how to push a dialog to all the current users logged into xwindows?
<newguyss> hi, I have images I want to change their format, can I do that with the gimp or is there any other tool I can use?
<bazhang> gnome-art.org?
<jickles> xivanari, it's not showing up from a search on either of those sites
<Clearze2> alber1: I know the wall command will message all users
<alber1> clearze2: yeah but who looks at the console ;)
<Clearze2> alber1:me
<Haemoth> Clearze2: Should I do chmox +x on the file?
<xivanari> grr how do i configure the viewport switching for use with the mouse scroll wheel
<Haemoth> Clearze2: For files in resume.d
<alber1> clearze2: hehe, well i found zenity for example.. but i have to run that as the user that receives the msg
<Clearze2> Haemoth: You should give executable rights to the script you have in there
<Clearze2> Haemoth: so yes
<lammy> hi all! anybody know about a litte restrained version of kiba-dock? - more like the dock under os/x ...
<bazhang> lammy: avant window manager?
<Haemoth> Clearze2: Okay, I'm gonna try suspend again.
<lammy> bazhang: ah - i will try it ...
<Clearze2> alber1: Honestly I haven't had to look for a program to message multiple users on a system
<Clearze2> alber1: I do know whowatch will tell you what they are all doing though
<jickles> xivanari, if you remember where you got the theme from, or could send it to me, please let me know
<xivanari> just search google for it
<xivanari> :P
<alber1> clearze2: i want to basically modify groups with a web app, then notify a user when their groups have changed and to log back in to gain access to the new areas
<tim> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<alber1> clearze2: or maybe there's a way to force a logged in user to re-read their group permissions
<sn00zer> my ~ char looks the same as my - to me, is this a font issue?
<alber1> for example.. if im logged in, and a seperate root account adds me to a group.. and i wont see the group listed under 'groups' until i log out and back in... must be a way to update that with a command without logging back in
<friendlysys> anyone know how to disable safemode from ISPCONFIG????
<cee> I just indstalled my grafik card and enabeled it, but for some reason I now can see anything on my screen. It look like something for my old c64. Do any have a good idea how to fix it ? This is like sec time i have the problem, and I hate to reindstall one more time.
<desertc> !effects | xivanari
<ubotu> xivanari: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<alber1> lol i love the built in thingies
<henno> ok, fresh install of gutsy, X crashes on first login
<henno> failsafe only works
<desertc> cee: What do you mean?  Please rephrase?
<Pyrobyte> hello all, i just set up last.fm and when i attempt to pley i get this error once it finished buffering "The ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present." i have tried changing the device and no other sound systems are available in the options menu.
<desertc> Pyrobyte: The device is likely busy playing another sound resource.  Stop that application to get sound.
<henno> .xsession-errors ---> http://www.pastebin.ca/790289
<henno> any ideas?
<desertc> Pyrobyte: You may want to get a software sound mixer working.
<henno> intel gfx card
<Haemoth> alber1: Seems my script is not running after I resume. But when I type the command in a console after stopping gdm, I get my sound back again.
<Pyrobyte> desertc: how would i do that?
<b4d> Hi, I have a problem with pcsx emulator, I cannot make my keyboard work, I've tried to set it up to /dev/input/ts0, but with no luck, any ideas, thanks...
<kuru_> how do I make an application get the #1 attention by the cpu and for all resources?
<alber1> haemoth! lol !
<alber1> haemoth: maybe it is running but that's not the true solution to your sound issue?
<desertc> henno: Reinstall your gtk ?
<alber1> haemoth: and just a co-incidental fix when the situation is right
<alber1> haemoth: maybe you should restard the gnome sound engine whatever it's called
<henno> desertc: it is not a gtk issue I don't believe
<Haemoth> alsa?
<henno> desertc: otherwise failsafe would not work
<snowdonke1> Hi.  I mounted my windows partition but I don't have write permissions to it.  What do I need to do to copy files to it?
<henno> desertc: it is an xgl issue, the server crashes after checking for xgl
<Haemoth> alber1: How do I find out if the script ran or not?
<Pyrobyte> desertc: i can't find any application running that would be using it, and i have no sound coming from the speakers
<desertc> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<b4d> kuru_: man nice
<desertc> !ntfs-3g | snowdonke1
<ubotu> snowdonke1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<snowdonke1> desertc: I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy, isn't it supposed to be enabled by default?
<desertc> Not sure.  Apparently not.
<cee> when i indstalled my gxfcard and rebooted I was not abel to login ind or in anyway use my system, it looked wird and had all this lines all over the screen.
<kuru_> b4d, it doesn't explain anything to me. I read the manpage.. it makes no sense to me
<pbn> Hello, how can I disable that annoying splashscreen at boot time so that I can see the messages ?
<cee> it happed after it sayed something about lowgfx mod ... or somthing like it.
<cee> It was not really a problem when i indstalled my ati9600xt, but only when I enabled it.
<snowdonke1> desertc: Ok, thx.
<desertc> pbn: GNOME has a configuration application
<alber1> haemoth: i would suggest you let the script do something like add some text to a file to see if it ran... try adding this line to your script "date >> /tmp/test" and see if when you boot back up run "cat /tmp/test" it should add the date and time to that file each time it comes back
<TimBaxter> Is this the right place to ask quick new-to-ubuntu questons?
<b4d> kuru_: nice -n 1
<pbn> desertc: sorry I use KDE :) ... isn't there some file to go modifiy ?
<b4d> kuru_: only root can set priorities under 0
<Tomcat_> !ask | TimBaxter
<ubotu> TimBaxter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<b4d> kuru_: lower the number higher the priority
<Haemoth> alber1: After I add that, do I need to reboot to reflect the changes?
<Tomcat_> pbn: Remove "quiet" and "splash" from the boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kuru_> b4d, so do I run the server using it? I want it for my mysqld
<alber1> haemoth: no.. script files just run when they're told to...
<desertc> pbn: I think there is a Kubuntu channel for you.
<b4d> kuru_: you just put nice -n 1 in front of your command
<dosnubbie> Hey I have an off-beat question. How do I upgrade Ubuntu 4.10 via Download?
<tim> Cannot join #ubuntu-ru (You are banned).
<b4d> kuru_: there are many ways of running mysqld so find out how do you run it :)
<tim> ???
<xivanari> hey does anyone know what the scroll wheel on a mouse is called?
<alber1> scroll wheel...
<alber1> lol
<alber1> mouse wheel maybe?
<xivanari> when using it to switch between viewports
<HuibertGill> xivanari: button3
<alber1> z button?
<xivanari> okay thanks
<HuibertGill> xivanari: scroll up/down: button 4/5
<TimBaxter> I've recently installed the 32-bit version of Ubuntu on my laptop. I have an AMD64 CPU, is there any real advantage to me installing the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<cee> normaly it works after u reboot the first time.
<desertc> pbn: Oh, sorry, you said at boot.  Whoops.  Good call Tomcat_
<Haemoth> alber1: I don't need to add anything in modprobe.d, right?
<xivanari> grr still not working
<xivanari> though that is what is in there
<desertc> TimBaxter: No huge advantages, no huge disadvantages.  Major cool-factor.
<wi1> hi, how do i set the screen resolution for the login screen?
<knightwise> heya
<cydonia2> Have gutsy x64 - gscan2pdf can only scan if started from terminal. otherwise error message says I/O error, cannot start scanner. Can anyone of the gutsy developers help with this?
<TimBaxter> desertc: If I'm only really only doing home-use stuff, am I likely to run into any big 32-bit vs. 64-bit compatibility issues?
<Tomcat_> TimBaxter: I haven't seen any difference in running the 64bit... you could install more memory, but that's about it... haven't seen any speed or memory efficiency improvements.
<knightwise> naah , and the trouble with 64 bit is , half the apps dont work (flash , java etc)
<Tomcat_> TimBaxter: Yeah, the 64bit flash plugin is less stable (imho), there's no wine and no Java plugin. :)
<desertc> TimBaxter: Just closed-sourced junk programs, like Flash Player
<Inverse> you wont see any difference unless youre using 64bit apps
<lockd> wine does not work with 64-bit? even if recompiled?
<desertc> TimBaxter:  Tomcat_: Java works, as far as I can tell.
<lockd> (the code wine needs to run, recompiled)
<Tomcat_> lockd: There are some ways I've heard... but nothing as easy as the flashplugin-wrapper ;)
<desertc> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Tomcat_> desertc: Yes, Java does work, but there's no Sun Java Plugin for Firefox.
<HuibertGill> lockd: recompiling for pure 64 is not (allways) as easy as it sounds
<lockd> Tomcat_: i'm talking about wine, on 64 bit, not flash
<desertc> !nohelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohelp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cydonia2> Have gutsy x64 - gscan2pdf can only scan if started from terminal. otherwise error message says I/O error, cannot start scanner. Can anyone of the gutsy developers help with this?
<Tomcat_> lockd: Yes, I'm just saying wine64 is not as easy to use as flash64 :)
<xivanari> could someone go over their ccsm settings with me?
<UUUUUUUbuntu> hey
<Tomcat_> cydonia2: The devs are too busy to help here, unfortunately.
<lockd> Tomcat_: kind of ironic since wine is open source
<desertc> cydonia2: May want to post that question to the forums
<UUUUUUUbuntu> hello?
<Tomcat_> lockd: Well, I guess there's no "market" for wine64.
<jickles> hmm is anyone else unable to drag windows between workspaces using the little workspace buttons in the bottom-right?
<xivanari> i want it to be able to work so that when my mouse is over my desktop the viewport switches
<cydonia2> I desertc: i did long time ago no response
<Peddy> cherish your life;  you only have one
<TimBaxter> Tomcat_: desertc: Thank you. I might give it a shot. It's a fresh-ish install, so I'm not risking much.
<bazhang> jickles: using compiz-fusion?
<TimBaxter> ...just a bit of Email
 * henno tries a third fresh install
<alber1> llol
<robc4> desertc, whats up man
<Tomcat_> TimBaxter: The geek factor is still pretty high on amd64... that's why I like using it. ;D
<desertc> TimBaxter: I have been using it for 4 years, no issues.
<ere4si> jickles: right click the window title bar
<desertc> robc4: Heya!  :-D
<UUUUUUUbuntu> what kind of things do i program in linux using python
<alber1> ***henno: keep trying! eventually the freshness will prevail
<robc4> what are you doing up so late?
<robc4> lol
<UUUUUUUbuntu> just a little question
<Tomcat_> TimBaxter: My suggestion is: If you can live without wine and java-firefox-plugin, and you have a 64bit CPU, definitely use Ubuntu 64.
<jickles> yeah using compiz-fusion, I know I can right click the title bar, but normally you are also able to drag between workspaces
<knightwise> @tomcat : If  by geek you mean : half of it works
<lockd> you can have 2 different lib directories, i thought?
<xivanari> i want it to be able to work so that when my mouse is over my desktop the viewport switches, can anyone go over their own settings with me?
<Tomcat_> knightwise: I don't have any major issues. :o
<lockd> or is this not supported in ubuntu, for 64-bit machines?
<jickles> also, is there a way to send a window a different monitor>?
<Inverse> Tomcat why do you recommend 64 bit?
<bazhang> xivanari: do you have the plugins installed?
<robc4> with automatix for 64 bit gutsy, installation of everything is painless
<xivanari> i believe so bazhang
<robc4> first time using it, and holy cow
<ryan_> does WINE not work with 64bit cpu?
<xivanari> how do i see if i do
<knightwise> the bottom line : the time you spend on getting the 64 bit stuff working is higher then the time you save by using 64 instead of 32 bits
<bjame1> hi all
<Tomcat_> Inverse: It's the natural progression of technology... there's *no* visible improvement, it's just for the warm fuzzy feeling. ;)
<knightwise> automatix is a desease
<Tomcat_> ryan_: Not easily.
<bjame1> how can I empty the recycle bin in Ubuntu from the command line?
<robc4> how so?
<ryan_> knightwise: i use 64 bit chess engines, they calculate at least 70% faster than the 32 bit versions...
<ryan_> Tomcat_: does WINE not work with 64bit cpu?
<lockd> is it feasible/possible for automatix side by side with official packages?
<knightwise> ryan : whow !
<bjame1> ryan: no
<robc4> ryan_, you can install wine 32 bit
<Clearze2> bjame1: rm -r .Trash/*
<jickles> also, right click->move to another workspace is a bit broken, sometimes it goes to the wrong one
<Clearze2> bjame1: rm -r ~/.Trash/*
<ryan_> robc4: I see, my question is whether it is possible to make WINE work at all with 64 bit gusty, not whether WINE can run in 64 bit mode
<jimjam> how do I mount an ext3 drive so that anyone can edit the files there. Not being able to use nautilus is annoying
<bjame1> Clearze2: cheers
<HuibertGill> lockd: it might be, but most of us would advice against automatix
<robc4> ryan_ I have it running on my 64 bit gutsy
<ryan_> Ok thanks
<robc4> ryan_ using stellarium for windows as we speak
<HuibertGill> lockd: if, in the future something breaks, or your upgrade does not work,
<bezak> hey guys sometimes when epiphany crashes, it wont restart until i restart x, anyone know a better way to restart it
<HuibertGill> lockd: we cant help you
<bazhang> xivanari: do you have the plugins installed? you can check in synaptic by looking under compiz (search)
<b4d> so anybody knows what is the keyboard device in /dev/ ?
<lockd> HuibertGill: side by side as in a prefix, like "prefixed portage" for non-Gentoo users
<HuibertGill> lockd: I've never heard of something like that in debian/ubuntu, unless referring to chroot enviroments
<lockd> HuibertGill: which is better served by a chroot... because they never could get all the packages working prefixed
<robc4> huibertgill, the flip side is that when you wreck your install, and want a quick way to get all the programs back, its amazing
<JPSman> !sound
<HuibertGill> lockd: this would be possible for running an 64/32 mix 'n match os
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JPSman> how do I enable ALSA??
<xivanari> yes all the plugins are installed
 * JPSman is a complete and utter NEWB
<robc4> desertc, very nice :)
<desertc> JPSman: ALSA is enabled by default.  Your sound may be muted.
<bazhang> xivanari: you want to get the 3d cube effect, or the expose effect, or what please specify
<newguy> hey there, is there a bash command to delete all the files within a directory but not the directory itself?
<bjame1> speaking of 64 bit stuff - does Ubuntu currently support automatic installation of 32 bit versions of software if 64 bit aren't available?
<xivanari> the viewport switching
<lockd> I'm having trouble getting midi working with Timidity, and everything else works (even timidity, at the command line)
<desertc> JPSman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<xivanari> like ubuntu has when you install it in the first place.
<bjame1> as I understand it, it shouldn't be a big deal on AMD processors
<Clearze2> newguy: rm *
<newguy> kk, ty
<desertc> bjame1: All the software that Ubuntu supports is available for 64-bit
<bazhang> xivanari: look in the settings manager and check the key bindings
<robc4> bjamel, AFAIK, its all 64 bit as well
<coyctecm> hmm should i install ubuntu and use it as my main os? i'm software developer and it's a must that the os is stable
<bjame1> desertc: firefox + Java + Flash, etc
<Inverse> desertc all the software is available in 64 bit versions?
<desertc> bjame1: That's community supported
<Haemoth> alber1: Well date thing worked.. But I still don't get my audio back after I resume. I need to stop gdm and type the command manually.
<bjame1> I believe at least Flash requires a 32 bit library
<xivanari> bazhang: how do i do that?
<robc4> bjamel, you can install them alongside
<xivanari> bazhang: what settings manager?
<bjame1> desertc: is it transparent?
<bazhang> coyctecm: it's very stable though you may want to go with Kubuntu :}
<bazhang> xivanari: advanced desktop effects manager
<Haemoth> Is there a log file for the scripts in resume.d?
<coyctecm> bazhang: why kubuntu?
<lockd> coyctecm: don't always believe Debian is more stable - it's also more of a pain due to horribly outdated packages
<coyctecm> i don't need kdevelop, i love emacs :P
<xivanari> bazhang: ok im in that, then where do i find the key bindings?
<bazhang> coyctecm: just kidding--they are both rock solid
<JPSman> desertc - what does "You should be at a text-GUI (aka: curses) for alsamixer." mean?
<johndoe09> i got this problem my firefox most of the times hang when i tried to view a website with online movies like youtube or metacafe or friendster
<johndoe09> any solution to this im using gutsy
<coyctecm> it's pretty pain to be windows developer. i really want to stop coding windows stuff
<jimjam>  Anyone know how I mount an ext3 drive so that anyone can edit the files there? Not being able to use nautilus is annoying
<lockd> coyctecm: well, you do have to learn another API. what language do you use?
<bazhang> xivanari: look in viewport switcher and check tab for key bindings
<bjame1> coyctecm: wxWidgets is the way to go
<bjame1> nice and cross-platform
<coyctecm> lockd: c and c++. i also code some c#
<Haemoth> I still don't get my audio back after I resume. I need to stop gdm and type the command manually to get it back. How do I know if the commands in the script had any errors? Is there a log file?
<Shadix> arrgh
<Clearze2> jimjam: sudo chmod  -R 0777 /mount/point/ but it's not secure of course
<newguy> xivanari sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<coyctecm> lockd: but i prefer c++
<lockd> you can use C# but if it's not your most familiar there really is no point
<jimjam> Clearze2: thanks
<xivanari> bazhang: i only see two tabs, desktop based viewport switching and actions
<desertc> JPSman: Not sure what you mean
<mosibfu> is there some gnome expert here? seems like after last gnome update, gnome uses an overlay in fullscreen games, slowing FPS down, and i need to fix it.. (GDM update)
<xivanari> newguy i have already installed that and am working in it
<Shadix> where can I find 'themes' for Ubuntu or is there just KDE
<newguy> ah kk
<JPSman> desertc - is the first line of the second paragraph of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<xivanari> newguy just trying to figure out how to get it working within that
<Clearze2> jimjam: Or better sudo chown -R user:user  /mount/point; sudo chmod -R 0755 /mount/point
<xivanari> im a total ubuntu noob
<schnoodles> is there a hotkey to start up the terminal ?
<LinuxHelp> Is JFS like Ext3 in that it only commits a "rename" to disk after it has flushed the file contents of the file in question?
<lockd> Shadix: kde-look.org gnome-look.org
<JPSman> er 3rd paragraph
<ere4si> !gnome-look
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-look - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coyctecm> lockd: yeah i don't like c#. i think c would be th way to go. i'm also familiar with python
<desertc> JPSman: Yes, I know, I wrote that.  I don't know what you mean by you don't know what it means.
<mosibfu> ere
<newguy> xivanari what would you like to get working?
 * JPSman is a complete and utter newb
<Haemoth> I still don't get my audio back after I resume. I need to stop gdm and type the command manually to get it back. How do I know if the commands in the script had any errors? Is there a log file?
<mosibfu> ere4si: was that ment for me?
<ere4si> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jimjam> Clearze2: It's a single-user system, that's not a problem. Thanks for your detailed help!
<xivanari> the viewport switching
<desertc> JPSman: That sentence is just a description, and you can skip it...
<lockd> coyctecm: I personally wouldn't use C after seeing someone deal with converting to C++
<xivanari> based on the desktop action of using the mouse scrollwheel
<xivanari> like ubuntu first came installed with (gutsy gibbon)
<ere4si> mosibfu: was seeing if the bot knew about gnome-look  - a good place for themes
<bazhang> xivanari: you need to setup the key bindings or the desktop corner to initiate it
<newguy> xivanari to switch workspaces by scrolling the mouse wheel?
<xivanari> yes exactly
<mosibfu> ere4si: ahh, ok, just wondering because i asked a gnome question :P
<Clearze2> C is a unforgiving bitch
<mosibfu> !omg Clearze2
<Clearze2> But fast
<newguy> ah kk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg clearze2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Clearze2> cmon it's 1am here. there isn't kids on the channel.
<newguy> xivanari i find it works when theres no windows on the desktop, but once i have a window open, the mouse wheel doesnt switch workspace
<JPSman> desertc - but I am not at a text GUI for alsamixer - I dont have the option of scrolling through channels and setting them to 100%
<mosibfu> Clearze, its 9:06 here..
<irwan> haloo
<irwan> i'm from indonesian
<xivanari> newguy well before i somehow messed this up it was working.
<mosibfu> !GDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Clearze2> mosibfu: Point taken
<desertc> JPSman: why?
<xivanari> newguy and i could havbe windows open
<Haemoth> It's 1:36PM here
<xivanari> i think the issue is my computer isnt recognizing my mousewheel
<desertc> JPSman: Are you at a terminal?
<mosibfu> 9:06 AM here.. still havent slept tho
<timob> how do i get rid of that message after a bash command , suggests a certain package to install?
<xivanari> but... it is for scrolling in this channel
<xivanari> O.o
<Haemoth> mosibfu: Me neither ;]
<lockd> it's 2:06am here.. what is up with the non-hourly time zones
<newguy> xivanari in the compizconfig settings manager, what tab are you looking in?
<JPSman> desertc - because I got  ' wrong -c argument '0'  '  for my response
<xivanari> actions
<jimjam> Clearze2: Hmm... I still can't create a file within that mount point. Any other ideas?
<xivanari> i only see the actions and desktop-based viewport switching tabs
<newguy> xivanari ah no its ok, i see it
<JPSman> desertc - for   '  alsamixer -c 0  '
<Haemoth> I still don't get my audio back after I resume. I need to stop gdm and type the command manually to get it back. How do I know if the commands in the script had any errors? Is there a log file?
<desertc> JPSman: what happens when you type "aplay -l " ?
<mosibfu> Haemoth: it is 9 in morning here mate, but i think ill skip one night and go sleep early today, in about 15 hours or so
<Clearze2> jimjam: is it a vfat file system?
<xivanari> under the first tab the options are rotate and initiate
<troxor> would anyone happen to know what ubuntu uses to auto-mount removable storage, cds, etc ?
<jimjam> Clearze2: nope, ext3
<desertc> Haemoth: What script do you mean?
<xivanari> newguy under the first tab the options are rotate and initiate
<Haemoth> mosibfu: Sounds like my routine. I barely sleep.
<JPSman> desertc -  '     aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...    '
<desertc> troxor: uses?
<bazhang> xivanari: you need to set them in the actions section
<Clearze2> jimjam: so you ran sudo chown -R 0777 /media/whatever/     and you can't write to it?
<lucas> hey. I just added my first virtual host to apache2, and am trying to figure out why apache2 doesn't start anymore. error_log says "unable to open logs".  the virual host is in /home/myuser/public_html/   for testing, I've chmod 777'd that whole folder, to no avail.  Anybody got an idea what I'm missing?
<desertc> JPSman: Okay, so no sound devices were detected on your system.
<mosibfu> Haemoth: there has been some GDM update, since then framerate in games went bad, i reinstalled everything twice, double checked and checked and checked, very bad :(
<xivanari> under the actions section the proper buttons are listed under the proper functions
<troxor> desertc: as in, autofs, submount, mntd, ivman, etc
<desertc> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Haemoth> desertc: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=6970
<JPSman> desertc - ok, how do I MAKE IT detect :OD
<newguy> xivanari hmm, i wonder what the name is for the mouse wheel though, otherwise id put that into the "move next" selection under "Desktop-based Viewport Switching" in the actions tab
<mosibfu> !gnome
<xivanari> its button 4/5
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<xivanari> and its in there
<desertc> JPSman: Beyond my knowledge.  Did it work with the LiveCD ?
<snowdonke1> I used netfs-config to enable writing to internal and external partitions, but I'm still not able to write to my windows partition, even though the permissions are 777.
<Haemoth> mosibfu: I still haven't managed to even get my system working properly. My issues are endless
<jimjam> Clearze2: Nope. Can't create a file, can't copy-paste
<jimjam> Clearze2: Unless I sudo
<newguy> xivanari ya, mines got "button 5"
<HuibertGill> lucas: check your apache config, and look where the logfiles are supposed to go
<jimjam> Clearze2: through the terminal...
<JPSman> desertc - no :O(
<mosibfu> Haemoth: im a nvidia + xorg.conf junkie, with that stuff i can help you out
<snowdonke1> The owner is listed as root.  I can't change change the owner even with chown command.
<HuibertGill> lucas: there is a general logfile, and you can configure logfiles per Vhost
<xivanari> newguy well i somehow habve that there but it isnt working!
<desertc> JPSman: Do you have a sound card?
<JPSman> desertc - yes
<desertc> JPSman: And what is it?
<HuibertGill> lucas: all of the directories should be writable to the user running the process (normaly www-data), you are not running apache as 'you' are you?
<TimBaxter> Another quick question, is there an mp3 player for ubuntu with similar browse functionality to itunes on Windows?
<Clearze2> jimjam: well, you could always edit the gid and uid values in fstab. But you shouldn't have to. Are the files owned by root?
<Haemoth> mosibfu: Luckily my display's fine :)
<JPSman> desertc - Creative Soundblaster XFi
<Haemoth> Video Card: GeForce 8600M GT/PCI/SSE2
<TimBaxter> Amarok isn't doing it for me.
<Haemoth> Screen Resolution: 1920x1200 (32 bits)
<robc4> rhythmbox
<JPSman> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<HuibertGill> TimBaxter: check amarok, it's better then itunes
<mosibfu> TimBaxter: try banshee and amarok
<jimjam> Clearze2: They're mounted in fstab, using the mount -a option, if that's what you mean
<desertc> JPSman: I can tell you right now that's not a very compatible card for Linux.
<Shadix> errrrm how do you install a theme??
<mosibfu> Haemoth: i have 2x 8500GT with overclocks working :)
<HuibertGill> TimBaxter: sorry
<mosibfu> Haemoth: did 400 fps in games, but all is wrong *cries*
<troxor> Shadix: drag and drop on the theme manager
<bjame1> anyone have any idea why pidgin would still work if my router refuses to respond to pings and my internet conenction (web pages) is down?
<Haemoth> mosibfu: :o
<TimBaxter> HuibertGill: It's okay, I may not have explored it properly, it's just proving irritating to keep creating and deleting playlists.
<JPSman> joy of joys
<desertc> JPSman: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<troxor> bjame1: it hasn't timed out yet?
<xivanari> newguy tried to get the widget layer setup as well but it isnt working either
<jimjam> Clearze2: a -v call on the chmod says "ownership of `/media/disk' retained as 0777", as well as the rest of the files
<mosibfu> Haemoth: since 2 days, whatever i do, even total reinstall of ubuntu.. not more then 60 fps standard now :(
<troxor> bjame1: firewall type stuff blocking all but the oscar ports?
<Tyroazard> Uh..
<bjame1> troxor: it was working fine a few seconds ago
<xivanari> newguy it appears as though all of the changes i make in ccsm dont actually get applied.
<Clearze2> jimjam: try sudo chown -R  <username>:<username> /media/whatever
<Haemoth> mosibfu: I never get more than 30 to 35 :p
<Tyroazard> Why is it whenever I try to shutdown the computer it spits out a load of messages regarding port 5?
<Tyroazard> ..
<desertc> JPSman: The good news is that you can stop troubleshooting it now...
<bjame1> troxor: destination host unreachable
<newguy> xivanari ya i found it a bit tricky, sometimes theres settings in other areas that need to be tweaked to take effect
<troxor> bjame1: it could be any number of things
<JPSman> desertc - I believe I downloaded the driver at http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<troxor> bjame1: what changed between then and now?
<Clearze2> http://www.bash.org/?565864
<jimjam> Clearze2: I can create and edit files with gedit calls in the terminal, but through nautilus, it still isn't working
<Haemoth> I still don't get my audio back after I resume. I need to stop gdm and type the command manually to get it back. How do I know if the commands in the script had any errors? Is there a log file?
<desertc> JPSman: Good luck.  It is going to be a challenge with you new to Linux and all.
<Clearze2> jimjam: I don't know why. Try restarting x. crtl+alt+backspace
<jimjam> Clearze2: log out first?
<mosibfu> Haemoth: i play counter-strike 1.6 so its erm.. not a very hard game to get high frames per second
<Clearze2> no, it won't matter
<xivanari> newguy ok now it is working partially, it has the little icon on the bottom righthand corner of the panel
<Haemoth> mosibfu: Haven't tried 1.6 on this laptop. I just bought it hardly a month ago.
<Shadix> troxor, says install correctly but I don't see it in the options
<Shadix> reboot?
<Haemoth> mosibfu: But I get like 30fps on CS Source
<troxor> Shadix: nah, it probably isn't a complete theme
<JPSman> How do I install a linux driver?
<JPSman> anyone?
<Haemoth> mosibfu: at 1600 x 1200 res
<mosibfu> Haemoth: 1280x1024 ;)
<troxor> JPSman: you don't, if you mean install a driver the windows way
<LazyPower> Anyone up for helping me troubleshoot alsa? I've got a full report up on pastebin. Its odd, I had sound working fine this morning.
<JPSman> troxor - no, I mean the linux way
<HuibertGill> JPSman: normaly, you don't :-), sorry, be more spezific
<mosibfu> Haemoth: i could go lower.. but.. i have been playing that since my mx400 card.. so i think something bad is happened, instead of my settings
<troxor> JPSman: hardware support is part of the kernel you're running- all known drivers are built and 'installed' by default..
<jimjam> Clearze2: that did it
<JPSman> troxor - do drivers just get put into directories?
<jimjam> Clearze2: THANK YOU
<jimjam> Clearze2: Most patient
<desertc> LazyPower: Is it muted?
<LazyPower> desertc, nope
<Clearze2> Clearze2: np
<troxor> JPSman: the trick is having hardware that is recognized and supported by a driver that already exists :)
<Clearze2> jimjam: np
<jimjam> Clearze2: So will I have to do that every time?
<desertc> LazyPower: Why does everyone immediately say nope.  ...Sure wish people would pretend to check.
<jimjam> Clearze2: it's an external HDD
<LazyPower> desertc, thats the first thing i checked :P
<Shadix> troxor, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Divinorum?content=65533 SHould be complete one of the most popular too
<troxor> Shadix: you can open the theme in file-roller (archive manager) to see exactly what's in it
<Haemoth> mosibfu: I'll check it out tonight, and see how many fps I get. Come to think of it, I never tried any games in Ubuntu on this laptop.
<Clearze2> jimjam: No, you can set permissions in the /etc/fstab file. I will automatically assign the permissions you specify in that file on mount/startup
<desertc> When you eventually figure out it is muted, do I get some candy?
<JPSman> troxor - translation-buy a new soundcard ?
<troxor> Shadix: did you install the pixbuf engine?
<Shadix> sigh maybe not
<troxor> JPSman: which soundcard do you have? ideally, what's reported by lspci
<desertc> LazyPower: Throw your pastebin link up here so we can take a look at it.
<LazyPower> http://pastebin.ca/790310
<jimjam> Clearze2: Right now I have "/dev/sdc1	/media/disk	rw,user,exec		0	0" in my fstab
<desertc> troxor: He's got an unsupported card
<mosibfu> Haemoth: the funny thing is, glxgears has exactly same frames per second, just my only game i play, counter-strike.. grrr
<troxor> desertc: ouch :(
<JPSman> troxor - Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<troxor> JPSman: bigger ouch :(
<Clearze2> jimjam: rw,user,exec,gid=1000,uid=1000
<JPSman> troxor - so translation-buy a new soundcard ?  :O(
<Haemoth> mosibfu: I'm getting 5200+ fps on glxgears
<jimjam> Clearze2: Alright. Now, just so I know, what did that do?
<JPSman> would I have to code and run my own kernel?
<Drule> Hey.
<troxor> JPSman: that's the easy way out; doing a quick google suggests there's a creative driver, but I'm not too sure that's going to be any good
<mosibfu> Haemoth: im getting 7000ish on glxgears, as usual, just my fullscreen games dont give proper fps anymore
<troxor> JPSman: not necessarily... you can build kernel modules (hardware 'drivers') without recompiling the whole thing, but it's not a task for the unseasoned veteran :)
<Clearze2> jimjam: Let me give you a link. Hang on.
<JPSman> troxor - well I got one from http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<brandon_> for some reason steam still doesn't work
<Shadix> troxor, where can I get the pix buf
<brandon_> I dont know whats wrong wth it I need to install wine gecko
<JPSman> troxor - I just dont know how to "install it"
<Haemoth> I still don't get my audio back after I resume. I need to stop gdm and type the command manually to get it back. How do I know if the commands in the script had any errors? Is there a log file?
<LazyPower> afk for a sec i need to get my wall charger.
<HuibertGill> JPSman: [brb looking into it]
<xivanari> anyone here that could help me figure out this ccsm stuff?
<desertc> LazyPower: How are you testing your sound output?
<JPSman> HuibertGill - you are a god among men
<troxor> Shadix: on that page you linked me to, it has an apt-get command for ubuntu users ;)
<brandon_> can anyone help me with my steam problems?
<troxor> Shadix: or, you can find it in synaptic
<boontoo> Hello i have a directory of 45 archive 7z files, and i would like to extract them all at once, what is the command line for this
<bazhang> xivanari: you could try in #compiz-fusion
<LazyPower> desertc, speakertest -c 2 in console
<xivanari> thanks bazhang
<pipegeek> howdy
<pipegeek> out of curiousity
<HuibertGill> JPSman: you don't know that (yet) :-)
<TimBaxter> ALL: Thanks for the help!
<Clearze2> jimjam: Well I can't find one right now. Basically it sets your group and user id. 000 would make it world read/write to everyone. 1000 is your default user/sudoer 022 is root.
<Shadix> thx troxor I just need to remember to READ lol
<desertc> LazyPower: Tried plugging your speakers into a different source?
<troxor> JPSman: hmm.. one sec
<gcj> hi all, i have a thinkpad running ubuntu feisty, when I use the ubuntu kernel everything works, but when I use a custom 2.6.23 kernel, HAL doesn't detect my batteries (even though they appear in /proc/acpi) and gnome-power-manager doesn't show remaining battery life, any ideas?
<troxor> Shadix: no prob, have fun :)
<brandon_> how do I install wine gecko?
<LazyPower> desertc, its a laptop? integrated speakers...
<Clearze2> jimjam: that will work in darwin too :)
<jimjam> Clearze2: that explains enough for me. thanks!
<pipegeek> in gutsy, when I plug in my digital camera, it asks if I want to import photos into gthumb, automatically.  I'd like not to be asked this every time.... but I'd also like to be able to change this preference.  If I say "do this from now on", how would I go about changing my mind, later?  I can't find any way of changing the default behavior from within gthumb
<LazyPower> speakers work in vista, worked fine before i went to work as well. All I did was reboot and whammo, no sound anymore.
<HuibertGill> JPSman: hmm, there is an installer script, should be n o problem, how far did you get?
<JPSman> HuibertGill - shit I dont have a 64 bit system
<LazyPower> Intermittant working sound = the pits
<HuibertGill> Looks like you need alsa-dev and build-essentials installed
<desertc> LazyPower: why -c 2 ?
<troxor> boontoo: for i in `ls *.7z`; do p7zip <some options> $i; done ?
<LazyPower> desertc, thats a 2 channel test. Front left and front right
<HuibertGill> [brb]
<JPSman> HuibertGill - alsa-dev?  build-essentials?
<brandon_> can anyone help me out?
<Shadix> troxor, hrmm was up to date... still no good
<SiegeX> troxor: using 'ls' in a for statement is a bad idea
<desertc> JPSman: You're headed down a long road....
<troxor> JPSman: did you check the gentoo forum thread here? --> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587921-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html
<HuibertGill> JPSman: uhoh, can you read german? (http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/news/1734549/)
<LazyPower> eh building alsa from source wasnt all bad.
<askvictor> Can I run two xservers with different automatic logins on each?
<brandon_> can anyone help me?
<gordonjcp> !ask | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<troxor> SiegeX: ls --color=never -1 , then?
<gordonjcp> askvictor: possibly
<desertc> LazyPower: Did you do it during your first time using Linux?
<brandon_> lol well Ive been asking and no answers lol sorry
<SiegeX> troxor: http://wooledge.org:8000/BashPitfalls  look at #1
<gordonjcp> askvictor: I think you'd need two different displays
<HuibertGill> The driver creative provided is x86_64 only, but not for gcc >4
<Clearze2> askvictor: I know you can start a seperate x server with startx -- :1
<LazyPower> desertc, i didnt get sound working until yesterday?
<HuibertGill> Sounds not to good, sorry
<askvictor> I can start two seperate xservers using the login window prefs
<troxor> SiegeX: psh, who uses spaces in filenames ;)
<SiegeX> brandon_: we all left our crystal balls at work
<Clearze2> askvictor: then ctrl+alt f8 to switch to it. if that is what you mean.
<askvictor> which will give me two gdm logins on different virtual terminals
<Teknomancer> gonna install ubuntu, bbl .. i hope ;)
<brandon_> alrght?
<Clearze2> askvictor: yeah
<desertc> LazyPower: Does this help you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415363
<troxor> `rename \  + *` a couple times, then do a for i in `ls..` :)
<askvictor> but I want an auto login for mythtv on one, and for me on the other
<Clearze2> askvictor: f7 is the first x server and f8 is the second
<BubblegumTate> I just installed 7.10 on a machine with a widescreen lcd screen and a geforce, If i start up normally I get a blank screen but If I start up in failsafe and type gdm, everything works, what's the difference?
<askvictor> the login prefs only talk about one auto login
<BubblegumTate> please help it's making me insane
<gordonjcp> brandon_: are you actually going to ask your question?
<Clearze2> askvictor: I don't know how exactly you would setup the autologin. It's to late here for me to do that right now.
<windego40> anyone know how to get ipod touch to work on gutsy?
<Shadix> bubblegumtate, is it a blankscreen or does your monitor go to sleep
<gordonjcp> BubblegumTate: check you're using the right screen driver?
<desertc> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<tv_>  I'm trying to run BZFlag in kubuntu and get the error listed here.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45202/  Anyone with any help would be appriciated
<brandon_> well I finally got steam installed on my ubuntu but now for some reason when I go to go into steam it says I need wine gecko but wont let me push on the install button. So I just figure maybe I will in just a sec then an error comes up saying
<brandon_> "Steam.exe (main execption): Win32 Structuredexception at 7A7251D : Attempt to read from virtual address 68 without appropriate access rights."
<brandon_> so how do I get gecko and more importantly how do get the error to stop?
<gordonjcp> BubblegumTate: check that you've got sensible resolutions set and your monitor isn't dropping into standby
<gordonjcp> brandon_: steam is a windows thing
<brandon_> a ya
<brandon_> alright I have wine
<JPSman> HuibertGill - no but babel fish can ! :OD
<gordonjcp> I can tell by the .exe
<windego40> desetc: it cant find the ipod
<timob> i dont understand ppl who try to run windows games under linux.... why?
<desertc> brandon_: Steam software does not support Ubuntu operating systems.  You may check with the #winehq channel.
<Shadix> I am having issues installing a theme, any help?
<SiegeX> troxor: kidding right?
<LazyPower> desertc, will reboot and find out
<LazyPower> desertc, thnx for the leg work m8
<desertc> LazyPower: Good luck.
<brandon_> hm well how come people have got it working?
<pipegeek> Does anyone know if it's possible to change what happens when a camera is detected?
<askvictor> brandon_: I think winex is better for gaming
<gordonjcp> tv_: what happens when you get that error?
<askvictor> pipegeek: system->prefs->removable devices and media
<HuibertGill> timob: to play games, perhaps?
<tv_> gordonjcp: nothing.. when trying to start it from terminal that's what shows up then ... nothing..
<pipegeek> askvictor: many thanks.
<sprungle> i have a debian question, well most unix platforms are the same but anyways, could anyone here tell me why i wouldnt be able to view swf files, it seems i have flash enabled in my mozilla plugins, but still no go
<gordonjcp> tv_: it sounds like it's having trouble switching modes
<troxor> SiegeX: sorta; it's a mediocre workaround when converting cover.png to cover.bmp for rockbox
<Clearze2>  brandon_: maybe cedega will run it
<tom____> anyone know why my downloads are sometimes capping out at 100 k/sec on a 1mbit connection?
<desertc> Lots of games available for Ubuntu.  Lots of commercially supported ones, too.
<Shadix> timob, I know what you mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45194/
<gordonjcp> tv_: maybe you could passing -geometry <something> to bzflag?
<judah> hey I thought I'd ask the question here.. is there a stability issue with Firefox 2.0 in ubuntu?  like it freezing up/crashing a lot?
<brandon_> hm well have any of you actaully tried?
<gordonjcp> tv_: silly obvious question, but you *have* got hardware 3d working, yeah?
<tv_> gordonjcp: I've got an ati readon 96xx card with the ati driver..  Haven't looked at -geometry.. do you know how to use it?
<barosl> have you ever tried Ubuntu network installation?
<troxor> Shadix: try just extracting the theme to your home directory, then move it to .themes/
<timob> HuibertGill: true , but its impossible to get the performance / stability of windows in linux
<tv_> gordonjcp: glxgears runs
<pipegeek> Sweet!
<barosl> is it possible installing without Alternative CD?
<timob> shadix: :)
<desertc> judah: check the bug database
<gordonjcp> tv_: haven't used it for a long time, but something like -geometry 800x600
<HuibertGill> timob: you forgot the ironic tag
<judah> where is that located desertc ?
<SiegeX> troxor: all that can be done with native bash syntax:  for file in *.png; do mv "$file" "${file%.*}.bmp; done
<pipegeek> askvictor: I set the "import" command to mount /media/Camera , using the gphotofs fuse module
<tv_> gordonjcp: I'll give it a go and see.  BRB
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, in my experience -geometry flag seems to work for very few apps, like gnome-terminal
<gordonjcp> brandon_: sorry, I can't really help you with steam, it's a Windows thing
<gordonjcp> brandon_: that's about as much as I know about it - in theory wine should work
<brandon_> ya alright well I have a guy thats been helping me but for some reason I haven't been able to talk to him
<gordonjcp> brandon_: hm
<BubblegumTate> I'm checking
<desertc> brandon_: try some games that support linux, instead
<timob> HuibertGill:  yeah i should of qualified even if it was in context
<gordonjcp> brandon_: I know that *years* ago I had original Half-Life working under Wine
<knightwise> exit
<tv_> gordonjcp: nope that didn't do anything.. same issue, opens and closes a quick window that if you blink you'd miss.
<gordonjcp> brandon_: I've not got much experience with Windows
<timob> oh well i said it....
<brandon_> ya Im going to Im goin to get quake arena
<V1k1ng> i dual boot to play pc games
<judah> I didn't have any problems with Firefox 1.5.x  , but ever since upgrading 2.0 it's been pretty unstable.  maybe flash or java problems?!
<desertc> brandon_: try Quake Wars: EY
<brandon_> or whatever it is
<brandon_> lol
<BubblegumTate> gordon I know it can achieve the resolutions because I get them quite happily once I've booted into failsafe
<brandon_> my fault
<desertc> brandon_: *try Quake Wars: ET
<judah> desertc where is the bug database at?
<gordonjcp> tv_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12646.html <- dunno if that helps
<Thecks> I'm finding Gnome quite unstable :(
<tv_> gordonjcp: thanks I'll check it out.
<desertc> Thecks: what's your question?
<Thecks> Well, I don't know if it's Gnome, but things like Compiz crash out
<brandon_> you guys ever try rocket arena?
<gordonjcp> brandon_: RTCW:ET is very good on "moderate" hardware, ET:QW needs a fairly chunky machine
<brandon_> ic
<gordonjcp> but - ET:QW is almost excessively shiny
<timob> rocket_arena for quake 3 rocked
<troxor> Shadix: it looks like it doesn't show up in the main theme chooser, but if you go to customize, then the controls tab- it will be there
<V1k1ng> is ET that wwII game?
<Thecks> No question, just a statement :(
<gordonjcp> V1k1ng: RTCW:ET is
<brandon_> timob: ya it did
<desertc> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cpuobsessed> i'm running ubuntu-server 7.04 on a powerpc imac (old style 2001), how do i setup routing for a dialup connection
<gordonjcp> V1k1ng: the "Return To Castle Wolfenstein" bit is the clue ;-)
<brandon_> timob: is there one for quake 4?
<timob> brandon_: not sure .... ive never played quake 4
<gordonjcp> brandon_: one what?
<V1k1ng> gordonjcp, oh, that game was terrible  :(
<brandon_> what
<judah> ok, i get the point desertc, i was just inquring here to see if any other ubuntu USERS were having the same problem..
<BubblegumTate> or alternately why can't I edit my configurations (network/users etc.)  while I'm in failsafe mode
<gordonjcp> brandon_: is there one what for quake 4?
<Shadix> intresting
<Shadix> troxor, Thank mate
<gordonjcp> V1k1ng: mh, the original Quake was the best, anyway
<troxor> Shadix: np
<steve_j> monring all. I'm a small website maker and have just moved production server from one DNS IP to another, tho the domain (foo.com) is the same. now my ssh keys don't work, because although the domain name is the same, there is a key mismatch between the old and new servers for some reason. how can up update the ssh key list or whatever?
<brandon_> o lol sorry rocket arena for quake 4 it if you don't know it was originally a mod of quake 3 and I was wondering if they had done the same for quake 4
<V1k1ng> i was never a quake guy, always half life
<brandon_> ya I played both
<Clearze2> BubblegumTate: Well assuming your running as root, it would mean the filesystem is being mounted read-only
<desertc> steve_j: I bet there is a technical consultant you can hire to do that work for you.
<brandon_> love counterstrike source thats why Im trying to get steam
<brandon_> and teamfortress 2
<Evanlec> et:qw is pretty good in my opinion
<daya> anyone knows how sound gets works on ltsp clinet implementing ubuntu
<Evanlec> think i might buy it i dunno
<HuibertGill> steve_j: not really ubuntu specifik, but I'll bite :-)
<HuibertGill> Ohh, he's gone?
<gordonjcp> tv_: there seems to be a bug filed for it, so it's not just you
<gordonjcp> brandon_: yeah, probably
<xivanari> anyone know if its possible to get the media center buttons on a toshiba laptop working in ubuntu?
<V1k1ng> yeah, i just boot up windows to play CS:S
<gordonjcp> brandon_: there are Linux ports of all the iD Software games
<vosskaem> I need fcpci.ko for linux-image-server on 6.06.1 lts but can't find restricted-modules-server
<V1k1ng> tfc was a great game
<rubydiamond> How to remove "Unexpected end of file:" error in my project
<gordonjcp> V1k1ng: I don't have Windows and don't see the point in buying a whole new operating system and learning how to use it, just to play a game
<Clearze2> xivanari: Yeah, it is but you have to mess around with keyboard mappings.
<rubydiamond> How to remove "Unexpected end of file:" error in my project recursively
<gordonjcp> V1k1ng: not when you can get a gamecube for 30 quid these days
<xivanari> Clearze2:  i am willing to that if someone can help me with it step by step :D
<brandon_> yteamfortess classic was awsome and teamfortress 2 is better in my opinion
<BubblegumTate> clear: it isn't, I know because I saved an image to the disk
<desertc> gordonjcp: Excellent points.
<askvictor> Where can I see where gdm/X sessions are defined and what processes start in different types of session?
<BubblegumTate> and it's the current desktop
<brandon_> gordonjcp: what do u mean?
<V1k1ng> gordonjcp, yeah, i wouldn't buy windows except that it came with my latptop
<Clearze2> xivanari: lol, good luck. I think you'll have to do some googling to get that working the way you want.
<gordonjcp> brandon_: what do I mean about what?
<brandon_> Im new to linux I thought that wine was the only way
<brandon_> about ports
<tv_> gordonjcp: thanks for looking I thought I was going nuts.. Works fine in Gnome but.. kubutu ?
<Han> How can I restore the rhythmbox toolbaricon after I accidentily removed it? (meaning the interactive one, not the launcher)
<xivanari> Clearze2:  yea i thought so hehehe
<Clearze2> xivanari: Unless someone is really nice and knows more about it than I do
<V1k1ng> gordonjcp, but i still like playing shooters on PC, with mouse and keyboard
<gordonjcp> brandon_: if you write your software properly, it's fairly easy to build it on different systems
<desertc> V1k1ng: There are shooter games for Ubuntu
<limbern> Hey, i have a fresh install of ubuntu server 7.10 (am very fresh on this subject). But when i type sudo apt-get update i get an erro that says: sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or drirectory
<gordonjcp> brandon_: the original Quake was built for Unix machines and then ported to DOS
<Evanlec> anyone know a quick n dirty app to volume-normalize mp3's?
<V1k1ng> desertc, yeah, I just downloaded a couple, that spider one sucked though
<desertc> V1k1ng: Try buying one....
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: uncompress, normalise, recompress, live with the drop in sound quality
<Symmetria> anyone happen to know if there is some kinda graphical frontend for mysql to do inserts etc in the ubuntu tree to save me doing this crap manually?
<brandon_> gordonjcp: ic so you can port windows game to linux? how? do u know or is there a way I can find out?
 * Symmetria is sick of writing insert statements while testing :p
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, what do u mean drop in sound quality?
<V1k1ng> desertc, i already own hl2 and as many mods as I could want to play
<Hyber[at]Work> anyone know a good VoIP/SIP program for ubuntu? perferrable with multiple lines and quick dials....
<desertc> brandon_: Purchase some games that are designed to run on Linux.
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, and what tool/cmd does this?
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: if you uncompress an mp3 and then recompress it, you lose a bit of quality - it's like making a tape-to-tape copy
<Evanlec> Hyber[at]Work, there's Ekiga and Skype, the most popular
<V1k1ng> so what is the best way to install a comprehensive set of codecs?
<brandon_> I'm goin to
<Pyrobyte> rebooting
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, alright fair enough, is there any better way?
<V1k1ng> in ubuntu?
<desertc> V1k1ng: I own a cartridge of Super Mario Brothers, but I don't complain that it doesn't run on Ubuntu.  ;-)
<gordonjcp> brandon_: well, the game needs to be written properly to take advantage of sensible libraries
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: nope
<Hyber[at]Work> Evanlec, I need it for our internal SIP PBX at work, so skype is no go..
<Clearze2> limbern: will it let you purge postfix and reinstall?
<Evanlec> Hyber[at]Work, ooh, well i donno then
<gordonjcp> desertc: zsnes
<bazhang> V1k1ng: medibuntu is probably the easiest
<V1k1ng> desertc, who's complaining?  i boot into windows when I want to game  :D
<Inverse> desertc  mario does run on ubuntu
<brandon_> lol
<V1k1ng> baz:  on synaptic?
<desertc> gordonjcp: But the cartridge won't fit into my cdrom drive!!!
<Evanlec> i remember itunes had an on-the-fly normalizing type option
<desertc> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<V1k1ng> or are you talking about repositories?
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, gnormalize any good?
<gordonjcp> desertc: that's why you need an eprom programmer
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: dunno, never used it
<V1k1ng> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<limbern> Clearze2: Am not shure. Am trying to just set up a very small webserver for som testing.
<brandon_> V1k1ng: that kinda defeats the purpose of my getting linux in the first place (to save money to buy things)
<Evanlec> uh huh
<limbern> sure*
<brandon_> lol
<Clearze2> limbern: try sudo dpkg --purge postfix  and then reinstall it
<Inverse> brandon what are you saving for?
<desertc> Hmm - Skype is a closed protocol network.  That network is not compatible with the open SIP protocol client Ekiga provided with Ubuntu by default.
<V1k1ng> brandon, it is almost counterproductive to buy a pc that doesn't come with windows, it is generally more expensive
<brandon_> I don't know whatever just don't want to spend money that isn't necissary to spend especially sense this works just as good
<Shadix> should my .themes file path be /home/username/.themes ?
<desertc> brandon_: You're just using Linux to save money?  Sorry you missed the information on Freedom.
<V1k1ng> the only thing that rubs me the wrong way is that windows takes up a good 10 gigs of hd space
<limbern> Clearze2: i got the same error
<Inverse> freedom is an illusion
<Shadix> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<brandon_> lol
<Clearze2> limbern: when you tried to purge?
<mitsuhashi> hi to every1
<Shadix> Hola
<limbern> Clearze2: i wrote: sudo dpkg --purge postfix and got the same error
<Clearze2> Inverse: Freedom is Choice
<JimmyJazz> hi mitsuhashi
<Inverse> ?????
<mitsuhashi> hi jimmy
<Inverse> konban ha
<HuibertGill> brandon_: saving $100 for an OS on a $1000 pc?
<shukty> hi dudes , i have a problem with mysql using ubuntu  ... it wont keep my root pass , i have to retype it , i mean   mysql -u root -p everytime .... something to fix it ?
<Shadix> ....O.o
<desertc> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<V1k1ng> like I said, it is counterproductive to buy a pc that doesn't come with windows, it is generally more expensive
<V1k1ng> I wish manufacturers gave you the option to buy something w/out vista
<desertc> Ubuntu is worth twice the price of Windows.
<V1k1ng> a few do
<gordonjcp> shukty: if you type mysql -u root -p then you need to give it a password
<Shadix> hey why don't we all take a look at the meaning of Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> shukty: that's what the "-p" means
<Inverse> you dont have to pay for windows preinstalled
<brandon_> HuibertGill: who says I have a 1000 dollar pc, and 100 bucks is a chunk of change to me I am 18 go to college and only have a part time job
<mitsuhashi> anyone have gutsy installed?
<gordonjcp> Inverse: yes, you do
<Shadix> Nelson Mandela has a great explination of his view
<Inverse> gordonjcp, you dont
<gordonjcp> Inverse: uhm, ok
<shukty> shall i go to sleep , tnx man
<HuibertGill> yeah, I know, sorry
<BubblegumTate> I do
<Clearze2> limbern: is the main.cf present at /etc/postfix/ ?
<gordonjcp> Inverse: so the manufacturers just put it on for free, yeah?
<wi1> hey, yesterday i installed 7.10 but kept my home folder on a different partition. now, all my old settings work except for evolution maol. it asks me if i want to restore a backup. which file in ~/.evolution/ _is_ my backup?
<brandon_> no its alright
<wi1> mail*
<brandon_> lol
<Shadix> ether way offtopic
<Thecks> Anybody else been having problems with getting WebDavs to work on Nautillus?
<V1k1ng> inverse:  then why does HP give you $100 credit for buying a computer w/out windows?
<Shadix> :P
<JimmyJazz> i don't have gutsy installed - is it worth it?
<gordonjcp> Inverse: that's cool, I didn't know that Microsoft was giving it away for nothing
<Inverse> UK freelancer Dave Mitchell bought a new Dell laptop, replaced its copy of Windows with Linux - and got money back from Dell for never using the Microsoft OS.
<gordonjcp> JimmyJazz: what are you running at the moment?
<bazhang> JimmyJazz: yes
<brandon_> I didn't either I don
<Inverse> gordonjcp, http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6144782.stm
<brandon_> need a new pc though*
<mitsuhashi> the only thing that I can't understand in Gutsy is why Gnome takes a looooooooong time to start after the gdm login
<limbern> Clearze2: No1Viking , the only .cf file i have is a master.cf
<HuibertGill> Inverse: how MS handles the OEM market is not easy to discuss here
<JimmyJazz> running feisty
<Inverse> When he started it for the first time, he clicked the box that said "no" on the Windows licence agreement that asked him to agree to its terms. The text of this agreement states users can get a refund for the "unused products" on their new computer if they get in touch with the machine's manufacturer.
<Shadix> HubibertGill, LMAO
<limbern> sorry i mean: No, the only .cf file i have is a master.cf
<HuibertGill> DELL/HP must sell a minimum amount (and percentage) of preinstalled Vista boxes, to get a certain rebate,
<gordonjcp> Inverse: yes - which means that having Windows is costing you something
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, what's going on?
<brandon_> lol
<mitsuhashi> hi viking
<HuibertGill> or worse, will not get MS OEM licenses
<greencookie> sup
<Clearze2> limbern: do you have a livecd?
<limbern> yes
<Shadix> ALL, Here's a good joke http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45194/
<Myrtti> ERHM
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mitsuhashi> do u know why gnome takes up to 1 minute tu start after the first gdm login
<mitsuhashi> ?
<Shadix> right sry
<HuibertGill> Judge Jackson has written it all down in the finding of facts, iat the end of the MS vs US trial
<No1Viking> limbern, it's ok!  :)
<brandon_> if I get a different distrobution will that solve my problem about steam?
<HuibertGill> It is an very long, but very interseting read
<Myrtti> HuibertGill: that goes for you too
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, no, i had a different problem with my boot hanging before the gdm login
<HuibertGill> Myrtti: what?
<JimmyJazz> gotta go - baby crying
<mitsuhashi> with a blak screen?
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, yeah
<Myrtti> !offtopic > HuibertGill
<mitsuhashi> just after grub?
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, right
<mitsuhashi> ok
<Shadix> so where are my themes stored, i mean what is SUPPOSED to be the fie path?
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, i just killed the splash screen
<Clearze2> limbern: I don't know a lot about postfix but if the file is not present at all it would seem like you could copy the main.cf from the livecd to /etc/postfix/  . That being said I don't know if it would have to be altered at all to work with your system.
<mitsuhashi> I had that problem too
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi,  ugly but it works
<HuibertGill> Myrtti: I was not going any further anyways
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, how did u work around it?
<Myrtti> HuibertGill: just so you know
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, adjust vga settings?
<bryan553> i wonder does "wget" command support referring option ? (if i would like to download file from : www.demo.com/1234.zip . but the website approve downloads just from the referring "www.demo.com" ?
<mitsuhashi> I've solved editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DemonTux> anybody interested in newer distro
<Shadix> Always
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi,  what did you edit, if I might ask
<alch3mist> how to do you calibrate a joystick in ubuntu?
<limbern> Clearze2: ok, i try to copy it from the live cd. Thanks for the help! :)
<V1k1ng> ????
<alch3mist> how do you calibrate a joystick in ubuntu?
<desertc> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Clearze2> limbern: np
<alch3mist> !joystick
<alch3mist> no info on factoids... anyone ?
<brandon_> looks like I need to get mandriva then
<desertc> !patience > alch3mist
<vosskaem> anybody there who can help me with a small question?
<alch3mist> joystick calibration in ubuntu how to?
<brandon_> gosh dangit I just downloaded this freaking os on my hardrive!
<Inverse> dont people know how to use google?
<Inverse> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-a-gameportgamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu.html
<gIrl_swEet> HYYYYYYY
<desertc> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gIrl_swEet> hi
<CCB0x45> hey, how do I turn on compiz-fusion and all its effects under gutsy?
<desertc> !effects
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<eckesicle> CCB0x45, System->Preferences->Appearances
<V1k1ng> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<eckesicle> CCB0x45, then click on tab Visual Effects
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, i believe you are mistaken about the having to re-encode mp3's to change volume: http://www.linux.com/articles/59957
<CCB0x45> eckesicle, yea I turned on all the visual effect
<CCB0x45> visual effects, I dont notice a different
<CCB0x45> and for some reason my windows like now stick to the top bar
<mitsuhashi> V1k1ng did you read my messages?
<CCB0x45> I cant move them around
<bamsamba> is there a way to delay the subtitle in mplayer/vlc?
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, no, i didn't see it!!!
<bamsamba> i can't find an offset option in mplayer man
<eckesicle> CCB0x45, yes they are sticky. Just drag a little harder
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45, is your videocard properly set up?
<mitsuhashi> I changed the #defoptions line adding the vga parameter using the value for my monitor
<CCB0x45> eckesicle, how do you drag harder lol
<mitsuhashi> in my case 1024x758 that is the vga value 791
<mitsuhashi> so my line looks like this
<mitsuhashi> # defoptions = quiet splash vga=791
<CCB0x45> V1k1ng, I assume its set up, it seems to be working
<mitsuhashi> my boot no longer hangs and it display the splash ;-)
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, if you are sending me /msgs, I ain't getting 'em
<eckesicle> CCB0x45, press your mouse button harder :)
<Evanlec> mitsuhashi, i wish that worked for me :(
<CCB0x45> lol I cant press my mouse button any harder
<eckesicle> CCB0x45, just try to drag further it should work.
<CCB0x45> no they wont come off
<eckesicle> I know they stick
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45, right click on the desk top, go to "change background..." and, in that preferences menu, go to the last tab...try to enable "custom"
<mitsuhashi> V1k1ng did you read my lasts publkic messages?
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, yes!  how did you do it????
<CCB0x45> k
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, I had to break my splash screen so now I get ugly text   :(
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, but I don't have to wait 93829 hrs for it to load
<CCB0x45> V1k1ng, there is just None, Normal, and Extra
<Evanlec> i just wish i could get text in anything but 640x480 :(
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45, you need something hold on
<mitsuhashi> V1k1ng, after I modified the # defoptions line of the /boot/grub/menu.lst how explained I get the splash immediatly
<CCB0x45> and why are all my windows stuck in place lol
<eckesicle> CCB0x45, double click in menu bar. can you move them now?
<eckesicle> sorry not menubar, namelist
<V1k1ng> mitsuhashi, i did that too, but I could only mame the splash
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45, hold on!
<luisbg_> any dslr photographer in the room?
<ardy> Hi has anyone setup a ubuntu desktop machine as an ldap client?
<CCB0x45> uh oh, I just logged out and logged back in
<CCB0x45> and I have no window manager
<zetheroo> anyone use Scribus here?
<eckesicle> CCB0x45, try to turn compiz off.
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45,   i wonder if your video card is set up?
<eckesicle> CCB0x45, I mean turn visual effects off.
<CCB0x45> eckesicle, I cant turn anything off
<CCB0x45> I just have a blank screen with a mouse
<V1k1ng> uh oh
<V1k1ng> so x crashed or can you restart x?
<CCB0x45> that was after I restarted X
<CCB0x45> im in X
<CCB0x45> but with no window manager... so I cant do anything
<aasi> hi there, where is the keymap for ubuntu found?
<aasi> some where in /etc?
<docta_v> my wifi card constantly disconnects.. it's driving me nuts
<CCB0x45> control-alt-backspace is doing nothing
<docta_v> i even bought an atheros card and same problem
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45,  try to reboot?
<bazhang> docta_v: what is the error message if any
<CCB0x45> rebooting
<ardy> Hi Has anyone here setup an LDAP client in ubuntu?
<V1k1ng> docta_v, u using broadcom card?
<ardy> please?
<eckesicle> CCB0x45, Alt-F2 work?
<bazhang> http://www.debuntu.org/ldap-server-and-linux-ldap-clients ardy
<docta_v> bazhang: no error message
<docta_v> V1k1ng: no atheros
<ardy> bazhang: I got page not found
<CCB0x45> eckesicle, im still rebooting cause I think it tried to load the wrong wifi driver that time and froze
<docta_v> i was using a realtek card before that with ndiswrapper
<docta_v> i also had to restart networking but not as often
<docta_v> and occassionally it would just lock up my system
<ardy> Bazhang: I know how to setup ldap as a client, the problem is that kssyslogd uses the inits before the network does
<docta_v> so i got an atheros card... still get disconnects
<ardy> and it tries to use suer syslod
<rtl8139> docta_v: too far away from the wireless AP?
<docta_v> i'm not using the stock firmware on my AP but still... nothing else has a problem with it
<bazhang> ardy: well, that was my best--clueless otherwise--sorry :}
<ardy> which then causes pam_ldap.so to hang forever trying to connect to the ldap server which it cannot because of networkig not being up
<ardy> bazhang: oh ok
<docta_v> Link Quality=37/70
<docta_v> it's in the next room
<phoenix_> hey
<geometry> 中国
<CCB0x45> ah cool after this reboot
<phoenix_> I have a radeon 9600Se...
<CCB0x45> I have some cool effects
<V1k1ng> i've noticed the ubuntu guide for gutsy is coming together rather slowly
<CCB0x45> hey Viking, how do I get the custom menu now?
<phoenix_> I'm lookin' to use it with my gusty...
<geometry> cn.ubuntu
<phoenix_> is there a way to check for drivers... or SOMETHING?
<phoenix_> $ glxinfo | grep direct
<geometry> where chinese
<phoenix_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<phoenix_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indire
<phoenix_> any ideas?
<bazhang> !cn | geometry
<ubotu> geometry: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<geometry> cn#ubuntu
<CCB0x45> V1k1ng, is there some way you enable it?
<anggarda> Hiello #ubuntu. What is the name of the audit daemon that logs and record system processes and load averages?
<phoenix_> anyone?
<phoenix_> *takes a number*
<bazhang> geometry: type /join first
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,  so you've installed the drivers and nothing?
<phoenix_> no
<phoenix_> I haven't installed drivers
<phoenix_> I've installed the os...
<V1k1ng> ok
<bazhang> !ati | phoenix_
<ubotu> phoenix_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,  there should be a restricted drivers manager in the upper right, next to network stuff
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   you should be able to get ati drivers from there...
<phoenix_> ummm
<phoenix_> where?
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45,   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Advanced_Desktop_Effects_.28Compiz_Fusion.29
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45, try that out
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   upper right on the tool bar?
<phoenix_> nothing...
<tamino> V1k1ng, saw that you're talking about ATi-drivers. I'm using Envy, but got some problems, anything you heard of before?
<V1k1ng> tamino, word on the street is that if u use envy, you might as well reinstall  :(
<bazhang> heh
<CCB0x45> V1k1ng, thanks
<tamino>  =S
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   hold on brother
<V1k1ng> tamino,   been there, done that  :(
<tamino> it solved two problems, but i got two new ones. =S
<tamino> or,, three
<[che][xma][fz]> mmmm
<phoenix_> hey
<phoenix_> it said "no restricted drivers are needed"
<phoenix_> all I'm trying to do is get my compiz to work...
<phoenix_> but everytime I click "syste" -> prefs -> appearance
<V1k1ng> u will need those drivers
<phoenix_> then visual effects
<phoenix_> hm
<phoenix_> linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest version.
<phoenix_> linux-restricted-modules-generic set to manual installed.
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   go up into system  --> administration -->  restricted drivers manager
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   it's like a greenish icon
<dansku> hello, i'm trying to install the new XMMS, but this message GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed , but can't install it, does any one have any idea how can I make it work?
<V1k1ng> tamino,   I don't know man, all I know is that envy seriously screwed up my system
<phoenix_> "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<phoenix_> thats exactly what I get when I click on it...
<V1k1ng> lol
<V1k1ng> ok
<bazhang> dansku: from the repositories?
<tamino> ty for the help V1k1ng, i'll try and uninstall Envy, (keep my fingers krossed) and then just install it from Restricted Drivers
<dansku> bazhang, but there's no apt-get install glib
<V1k1ng> tamino, I would try reinstalling and using the restricted drivers manager  if you've got ati
<Myrtti> dansku: no, the xmms?
<tamino> btw V1k1ng  do you use one or two screens?
<V1k1ng> tamino,  seriously save yourself a headache
<bazhang> dansku: what is the precise name? glib is likely not it
<V1k1ng> tamino,   one, i'm on a laptop
<dansku> Myrtti, but in the repository, ubunu only have the old version
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   open a terminal    applications-->accessories
<Myrtti> dansku: why do you want the new version?
<tamino> ok, not many that are using dual-screens it seeems
<dansku> this is the msg: configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Myrtti> dansku: does it have some cool feature that you can't live without?
<pipelineaudio> wooooooooooooooooot
<pipelineaudio> http://shup.com/Shup/12002/IMAGE_123.jpg
<dansku> I want to try out
<pipelineaudio> finally my ubuntu works!
<dansku> it's been a while without new versions :)
<phoenix_> and?
<phoenix_> I know basic stuff mate;)
<V1k1ng> pipelineaudio,   mine is working too!  only 1 minor glitch
<pipelineaudio> sweet!
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   type "glxgears"
<pipelineaudio> nice feeling of accomplishment lol
<Myrtti> dansku: if there's nothing astoundingly cool and new in the newer versions, I'd stick to the one found in the repositories
<bazhang> yay pipelineaudio!
<pipelineaudio> after torturing everyone in here for 3 days
<bazhang> hehe
<dansku> Myrtti, have any idea how long will take to update from the repository?
<Myrtti> dansku: define update
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   what's happening?
<CCB0x45> whats the super button?
<bazhang> windows
<CCB0x45> ah ok
<Myrtti> dansku: I don't know how broadband your broadband is
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45,   you're scaring me  :D
<V1k1ng> I guess I have two glitches
<V1k1ng> my wireless is not working optimally
<V1k1ng> but at least it's working
<dansku> Myrtti, like, it a meka a apt-get upgrade it will install the newest version, not the old one that is right now there
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   u there??
<Myrtti> dansku: if you've been doing your software updates as everyone should, you're having the newest version the repositories have
<Myrtti> dansku: the thing is this
<phoenix_> ya
<phoenix_> one tick
<gh> hi every body
<phoenix_> $ sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<phoenix_> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<phoenix_> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<Myrtti> dansku: you might be just fine doing the upgrade the oldfashioned "build it from the sources" "download the installation package from a webpage" thing
<phoenix_> that can't be good...
<gh> may i ask a question about Ubuntu Cloning ?
<phoenix_> neat
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   bad...I think that means ubuntu did not recognize your hardware!
<gh> I have the following issue :
<phoenix_> I see gears
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   the gears are running?
<CCB0x45> these effects are pretty fun
<phoenix_> ya
<Myrtti> dansku: but for future updates, dependency resolving and everything, I suggest you really stick with the xmms you've already got from the repos and upgrade from there
<phoenix_> 1921 frames in 5.0 seconds = 382.439 FPS
<phoenix_> 1469 frames in 5.2 seconds = 285.215 FPS
<phoenix_> 1356 frames in 5.2 seconds = 260.710 FPS
<V1k1ng> Phoenix321_,   in terminal it should be giving you a report of fps...what does it say?
<phoenix_> hehe
<phoenix_> already ahead of ya;)
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   that is low
<phoenix_> hmm
<phoenix_> well, this IS just vmware
<V1k1ng> so it must not be recognizing your vid card
<gh> on two physically identical machines, i rsynced one disk on the other (booted Knoppix to do so, via the network)
<phoenix_> is that an issue?
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   even so
<phoenix_> I'm using vmware on a windows box...
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   probably, that is something i know nothing about
<gh> i changed the UUID stuff in etc/fstab
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   you should try to set up a dual boot system
<phoenix_> fawt...
<phoenix_> fawk*
<phoenix_> I'm thinkin' about it
<joe-free-t> hello
<phoenix_> but has that been fixed?
<phoenix_> I remember when windows+redhat caused a load of issues
<mosibfu> 304 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.716 FPS
<gh> but the target clone won't boot : it stalled at the "starting kernel log daemon" step...
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45,   Hey, i'm glad that solution worked, you got the cube and everything?
<gh> does anybody know why ?
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   I'm running ubuntu and windows on this laptop with no issues...been running all sorts of distros for the past few months
<joe-free-t> can anyone help me with a wireless issue?
<V1k1ng> joe-free-t, broadcom?
<joe-free-t> erm zydas
<punzada> phoenix_, that has absolutely been fixed, dual booting and even multi booting is basically a non issue entirely at this point
<joe-free-t> I've read the forum posts but I'm too much of a novice to understand
<V1k1ng> joe-free-t,   sorry dude, you'll have to start a post or ask someone else
<_blitz_> When i did a glxgears ,i got 1250 FPS with my nvidia card.is that ok?
<joe-free-t> ok
<V1k1ng> _blitz_,   I dunno, I get 2000 or so with my radeon 9600
<V1k1ng> joe-free-t,   I think it's noob helping noob this late at night  :D
<mosibfu> V1k1ng: 78033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 15606.535 FPS
<_blitz_> V1k1ng  I just wanted to know if this was outlandish
<CCB0x45> compiz is pretty cool
<V1k1ng> phoenix_,   you should set up a small partition for ubuntu and play around with it...i just started with an old PIII box
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45,   you like?  I'm glad that guide worked
<CCB0x45> is there any way with fusion you can just download like settings that people have created
<dejai> u
<CCB0x45> that tie everything together well?
<_blitz_> Yeah this is why i asked.i heard other people too were getiing above 10 k FPS
<CCB0x45> cause right now its pretty like tossed together
<mosibfu> _blitz_: i run an awsome box here mate, very hard to compare
<V1k1ng> CCB0x45,   I dunno...It's so new that I'm guess that'll come in a few months
<CCB0x45> ah cool
<punzada> _blitz_, are you using the nvidia closed source drivers ?
<punzada> that does look a little low for the card
<V1k1ng> mosibfu, that is pretty impressive
<_blitz_> mosibu ..ok ok.
<CCB0x45> my old dell laptop runs ubuntu really nice
<mosibfu> _blitz_: i would say you ave a 5200 something, and you have 3d desktop on
<CCB0x45> I had only used ubuntu for my mythtv box
<_blitz_> i am using nvidia closed source
<CCB0x45> figured I would install it on my old laptop, runs compiz nicely
<_blitz_> 6200 TC 3D Desktop is on
<mosibfu> _blitz_: turn desktop op, and 6200 is kinda low clocked aswell, same as 5200 basically, so i was close
<mosibfu> _blitz_: i run 2x 8500GT overclocked on SLI :P
<punzada> lol dick :P
<_blitz_> mosibfu .you really mean off?
<punzada> i have a evga 7600gt on my machine, nowhere near top of the line but i love that card
<mosibfu> _blitz_: ye sorry thats what i mean, i think u will hit 1800/2000 then
<MTecknology> what comes between any of these? low, medium, high
<punzada> i beat it like it owes me money :P
<_blitz_> mosibfu...my god helluva box over there:)
<MTecknology> I need 4 variables for this and my brain's fried...
<cyberick> Have anyone got problem with big fonts at the login window? ;\
<mosibfu> _blitz_: ye, hehe ;)
<mosibfu> _blitz_: thats why i said, hard to compare
<allan> nope
<V1k1ng> cyberick, yeah, that usually means your vid card is not set up properly
<_blitz_> mosibfu... dont bother to compare.
<_blitz_> i use beryl
<V1k1ng> mosibfu, whut are you doing with all that firepower?
<mosibfu> V1k1ng: dont laugh, i do hardly 100 FPS in counter-strike+wine..
<V1k1ng> besides going into debt?
<xivanari> hey can someone help me fix my graphics card configuration, my xorg file has become seriously messed up.
<xivanari> http://pastebin.ca/790365 theres a copy of my xorg file
<V1k1ng> mosibfu,  better than the 35 I get in windows
<mosibfu> V1k1ng: i never go into debt :P
<mikebeecham> good morning all....can anyone tell me why the fonts on Ubuntu do not quite look the same as on windows?  For example I am running firefox, but even using the Arial font, it's not quite the same somehow?
<mosibfu> V1k1ng: in windows i get about 400
<riotkittie> xivanari: running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' might help
<V1k1ng> mosibfu,   lol, that's insande
<xivanari> riotkittie so i have heard
<punzada> 400 fps in source mosibfu ?
<V1k1ng> mikebeecham, i think that is because those are microsoft proprietary fonts
<mosibfu> V1k1ng: ye well i rather have too much power then fps drops :P
<punzada> or 1.6?
<xivanari> riotkittie: however i have tried running that with x-server shut down even and it wont work
<xivanari> doesnt do anything
<waan> I'm trying to edit the main menu items in my system preferences, but when I put a tick in "system tools" the tick goes away. Anyone know why this is?
<mikebeecham> V1k1ng: ...I have installed the core MS fonts...so the fonts in MS are the same as Ubuntu
<Meroigo> When theen software updates, are the updates put into the program even if they are running? Because it never asks me to restart a program... Maybe one time when Firefox was updated, then it needed a restart.
<mikebeecham> but for some reason the linux one look 'wider'
<Lamartin> hi every body
<cyberick> V1king, is there any "trick" for me to fix the big font's error?
<_blitz_> mosibfu: is 7600GT an acceptable card?
<mosibfu> punzada: no in 1.6 mate, i am oldschool, play since 1999
<V1k1ng> mikebeecham,  I remember doing this in 7.04 and thinking that they didn't look right either
<Lamartin> can anybody help my on a replication issue with Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U__> cyberick, Change the DPI setting
<mosibfu> _blitz_: yes its a good card, i have one here, sadly i could not find a second one for SLI so i had to buy 2 new cards
<Jordan_U__> cyberick, System -> Preferences -> Fonts, look in advanced
<punzada> mosibfu, figured so, I work for a hosting company, we do lots of CS:S/1/6/cz servers etc etc
<V1k1ng> cyberick,   yeah, make sure your vid card is set up properly
<suubpar> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<punzada> was going to be super impressed if you got that fps in source though :) ha.
<s|eepy> hi there - anyone able to help me with Citrix?  Im trying to connect to work but keep getting errors from the ICA client about UTN-USERFirst-Hardware
<Inverse> what card is it mosibfu
<Jordan_U__> Lamartin, replication?
<V1k1ng> V1k1ng,   what's probably happening is you system is booting into a low res login screen
<mosibfu> Inverse: it is 8500GT overclocked (asus silent one) on SLI.. so 2 cards
<mikebeecham> so is there anything in particular that I can do to sort the fonts out, or is this a linux issue?
<mosibfu> punzada: i think i do about 200/250 in source..
<Lamartin> Jordan_U : i am used to clone a model machine on many (identical) target machines with rsync
<Jordan_U__> mikebeecham, What is wrong with the fonts?
<V1k1ng> I do a lot of camping in source or else my machine lags up
<punzada> that's respectable
<Lamartin> Jordan_U : it always worked with Debian
<punzada> I want those cards :)
<mosibfu> V1k1ng: i dont like source that much, no offence, but there are alot of newbies there, i play since 1999, so its too easy
<V1k1ng> cyberick, ,   what's probably happening is you system is booting into a low res login screen
<mikebeecham> Jordan_U: ...Ih ave installed the core MS fonts, but when I look at a firefox screen, they dont exactly like they would in Windows...for some reason they look a little 'wider'
<Jordan_U__> Lamartin, In what way is it not working with Ubuntu?
<s|eepy> I have tried importing a new key but same every time - I have connected using Citrix with older versions of Ubuntu fine - but this one (Gutsy) just aint playing :(
<mikebeecham> web pages, for example, do not quite look the same
<punzada> I just like to use the game as a good benchmark for modern performance, I always like the 1.6 gameplay best myself :)
<mosibfu> punzada: they are not expensive, 100 euro per card
<V1k1ng> mosibfu,   me too, but I don't play that much anymore so I'm a noob again
<s|eepy> And I should have been logged in and working like 1hr ago lol
<cyberick> V1k1ng, The problem is that I have no idea how to change that.
<mosibfu> V1k1ng: i played source for 3 months, last 2 months i played source i made 2100 euro a month..
<Lamartin> Jordan_U : the boot process gets blocked at the "Starting Kernel log daemon" step
<punzada> I'd have to be buying a lot more then 2 of the cards though :)
<punzada> I have neither the psu or the mobo to support them lol
<CCB0x45> how do you add desktops?
<V1k1ng> cyberick,   what kind of card do you have???
<mosibfu> punzada: i had that problem aswell, so i saved money and buy some really phat system ;)
<punzada> haha, I'll be scraping by, holidays and such, but come my raise in january i'll be able to rebeef up my system
<V1k1ng> I'm going to download a bunch of hacks so that I can keep up with you high-end hardware types :D
<mosibfu> V1k1ng: shooters is like riding a bicycle, you will never forget how, just a little getting used to
<bazhang> mosibfu: what do you use the second card for?
<riotkittie> CCB0x45: System > Preferences > Appearance [its an option on one of the tabs, though i forget where] or System > preferences > advanced appearance... if you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed. General Options, horizontal virtual desktops.
<mosibfu> bazhang: i have SLI, so 2 cards work togeather
<CCB0x45> thanks
<bazhang> mosibfu: would that work on intel?
<xivanari> why is it that every time i click the test button under screen and graphics preferences then it just shuts down the entire preferences window without doing anything
<cyberick> V1k1ng, I think is a intel chipset... not video card
<xivanari> and why is it that none of my preferences in that menu are ever saved
<Lamartin> Jordan_U : i changed the UUID settings in the /etc/fstab but it has nothing to do about it
<mosibfu> bazhang: on intel cards? or intel CPU? you will need SLI ready motherboard, and 2 identical cards, that is all
<V1k1ng> cyberick, I am not sure what to do with those intel accelerators
<bazhang> mosibfu: not sure how to check my mobo--it's an asus desktop
<V1k1ng> can anyone help cyberick to see if his intel graphics card is working properly?
<Lamartin> Jordan_U : can U help me ?
<bazhang> cyberick: the intel video card not working with compiz? or something else
<mosibfu> bazhang: if it has nvidia chipset, and 2 pci-e 16 slots, it will work, the pci-e slots, you can just look into your case, but i dont know how to check the chipset
<V1k1ng> bazhang, we were trying to determine if it is even set up, i've only ever set up ati
<bazhang> mosibfu: wow. I am so doing that..hehe thanks!
<cyberick> bazhang, I have the problem with the big fonts at login screen
<mosibfu> bazhang: if i am right, asus print the motherboard name, on the motherboard, so you can read the type from there, and google for specifications
<bazhang> cyberick: I have that problem as well, though it goes away with the login screen right?
<cyberick> bazhang, Yeah. Everything normal after login.
<bazhang> mosibfu: cheers! will google asap. :}
<Lamartin> Jordan_U__: the boot process gets blocked at the "Starting Kernel log daemon" step
<JPSman> how do I dual monitor again?
<mosibfu> bazhang: easyest is www.asus.com.tw (i also have asus motherboard, asus a8n sli-se
<Lamartin> Jordan_U__ : i changed the UUID settings in the /etc/fstab but it has nothing to do about it
<bazhang> cyberick: I think it's a common complaint--not actually a showstopper though--everything works ok once on the desktop?
<mosibfu> !dualhead | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Kalamansi> i dont like asus
<Lamartin> Jordan_U__: can U help me ?
<JPSman> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kalamansi> try gigabyte solid capacitor
<bazhang> thanks mosibfu!
<abcent> stupid question... i've d/loaded drivers to desktop! how to install?
<cyberick> bazhang, Yep, it's just that it's strange since my ubuntu 7.04 worked perfectly.
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: i kind of love asus, very stabile for me, also have 2 asus 3d cards :)
<Kalamansi> cyberick: whats the model of your mobo?
<Kalamansi> mosibfu: thats cool.but i dont like asus because its expensive.hehehe
<mosibfu> bazhang: no problem mate, if you need help setting SLI up just say my name here, im here most of time
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: quality costs some money ;)
<JPSman> what was linux written in?  pearl?
<BrendanJ> mostly C
<BrendanJ> the kernel, anyway
<bazhang> cyberick: perhaps a workaround would be to follow this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3741031
<AmiDaniel_away> An operating system written in pearl ... that would be a sight to see :)
<AmiDaniel_away> perl*
<bazhang> mosibfu: me too; :} will do.
<cyberick> bazhang, Already tried that. ;\
<Lunz> hi
<Jordan_U__> AmiDaniel_away, An operating system in lisp, that would be a sight to see :)... )))))))
<Lunz> how do i install compiz icon from command line?
<V1k1ng> cyberick, for me it was video acceleration, lack thereof caused ubuntu to give me a lower res screen with higher fonts
<Kalamansi> mosibfu : quality really rocks.well its just that i couldnt afford..well if yer rich as bill gates, send me mobo here hehe
<AmiDaniel_away> Jordan_U__: Haha ... well the one line of source code in any case :))
<V1k1ng> cyberick, the desktop also was slow and sluggish
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: haha im not rich, but i had a girlfriend, i give her lots of presents, then we break up, so then i got alot of money left :P
<V1k1ng> I need to get a new lap top
<abcent> stupid question... i've d/loaded drivers to desktop! how to install? please totally new to Linux
<Jordan_U__> abcent, Drivers for what?
<V1k1ng> abcent:  drivers for what?
<V1k1ng> lol
<abcent> GFX
<abcent> nvidia
<mosibfu> abcent: what card?
<cyberick> V1k1ng, Well the login screen looks just perfect, i mean... resolution at login screen is just fine.
<Jordan_U__> abcent, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<kahari> hi
<Kalamansi> mosibfu  so yer single now dude?
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: noo man :P not anymore lol
<abcent> jordan ... tried that
<V1k1ng> abcent,   yeah use the manager
<bazhang> cyberick: how about this? http://karper.wordpress.com/2007/11/09/kubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-a-review/
<V1k1ng> cyberick,   I dunno then!
<abcent> k
<Jordan_U__> abcent, What happened when you tried it?
<Kalamansi> mosibfu what are you using?gaim?pidgin?
<cyberick> V1k1ng, However, this problem isn't affecting the performance of my system... I'm gonna try googling a lil' bit more.
<mikebeecham> is there a ubuntu room that deals with graphical elements, such as metacity, etc?
<mikebeecham> or should I be asking my questions here?
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: for irc i use xchat, for msn i use amsn
<abcent> jordan... too many hours ago to remember
<cyberick> V1k1ng, Thanks very much for the intention.
<mosibfu> mikebeecham: just ask mate ;)
<Kalamansi> i mean all in one application..e.g gaim
<Kalamansi> mosibfu
<Jordan_U__> abcent, I assume it didn't work?
<cyberick> bazhang, I'm gonna check it right away! Thanks!
<V1k1ng> cyberick,  we noobs try to help each other!
<abcent> nope
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: erm, i dont :P i use seperate for a reason
<cyberick> :>
<Kalamansi> i see..whats the reason mosibfu ?
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: amsn support cam and so :P
<abcent> eill keep at it thought :)
<V1k1ng> mikebeecham,   what's up now?
<abcent> will*
<Kalamansi> really?wow i should add that.mosibfu
<mikebeecham> hi mosibfu...ok, I notice that I can download various elements, such as metacity and gtk2.  As a windows user of many years, can someone please explain what metacity and gtk2 are, and how I would go about installing new ones?
<mikebeecham> V1k1ng: I've been using linux for 3 days now, so please bear with me
<Jordan_U__> abcent, Is this a very new card?
<V1k1ng> mikebeecham,   I'm not that experienced either, but I'll try
<abcent> yes 8600 GT
<V1k1ng> fancy!
<Jordan_U__> abcent, If you decide you need the newest drivers follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<mosibfu> mikebeecham: well since linux is open-source, many people translated their view of how it shuld look into their own software, that is why there are different choises.
<JPSman> so i take that using TwinView on gusty isn't a good idea right now?
<bazhang> cyberick: or here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/16472
<JPSman> seems to be alot of bugs in it
<abcent> k tar
<Jordan_U__> abcent, If you prefer a GUI you can try "envy" but I don't know the quality of that installer
<V1k1ng> abcent,   DO NOT ENVY@!
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<mike503> is there any way to request expedited package addition to ubuntu? the newest libgoogle-perf stuff works, the current does not
<mosibfu> Jordan_U__: envy breaks stuff ;)
<cyberick> bazhang, Okis
<Myrtti> Jordan_U__: you should know better
<abcent> Viking?
<V1k1ng> i think what abcent needs is a howto that tells him how to get a .tar installed
<mrh> Say fellows, who is knowledgeable in the FireFox issues dept?
<V1k1ng> abcent,   do not resort to using ENVY
<V1k1ng> abcent,  it will break ur computer
<abcent> Viking exactly
<Jordan_U__> V1k1ng, I linked him to instructions to installing nvidia drivers manually
<V1k1ng> OK
<mosibfu> abcent: what V1k1ng says is true, i had to reinstall my computer because of that
<V1k1ng> me 2
<JPSman> Jordan_U__ could you link those to me too please ?
<mikebeecham> JPSman:  I got twinview working on Gutsy fine last night mate
<Jordan_U__> JPSman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<V1k1ng> envy is noob mistake #1
<mosibfu> !nvidia | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrh> Just how do I truly and fully unistall firefox?
<mrh> uninstall
<mikebeecham> mosibfu : so metacity and gtk2 are essentially the same?
<tv_> mrh: you gotta ask a more specific question.  Most everyone here uses FF
<Jordan_U__> mrh, confuration and preference files and all?
<User715> Hi
<mrh> I think that is what I need to do, since reinstalling with synaptic did NO good
<Jordan_U__> mrh, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<mosibfu> mikebeecham: well no, some programs use GTK for their look and feel, its like an engine, and metacity is a window manager
<User715> I tried installing MP3 support through add/remove and it does not work.
<Jordan_U__> mrh, What problem are you having exactly?
<User715> Fresh install of latest ubuntu as well.
<mosibfu> User715: install restricted extra's
<mrh> Jordan - thanks
<bazhang> which package User715
<Jordan_U__> User715, Doesn't work in what way?
<mrh> Well, I installed some extensions
<mrh> And when I restarted Firefox
<John_5> hey all
<mrh> Several things went wrong at once
<mrh> some of the extensions quit working
<mosibfu> mikebeecham: gtk2 is standard installed, metacity is kinda outdated and replaced by compiz, but gtk+compiz(or metacity) make for what you see as your windows
<JPSman> mikebeecham - how do I start using twinview on gutsy?
<User715> Also I've ne er been able to get grahpics acceleration with my nvidia geforce2 card and I've had hours of support from the irc channel.
<User715> And thats just for basic 2d acceleration
<V1k1ng> is ubuntu y2k compatible?
<mosibfu> !dualhead  | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<frojnd> Guys, I have a huge problem. When I type in my login name and password gutsy needs about 3-5min to work properly, screen loads itself for 4min.... where is the hatch???
<osfameron> V1k1ng: :-)
<mosibfu> V1k1ng: im afraid not lol
<V1k1ng> :D
<mikebeecham> JPSman, mosibfu has posted a couple of links..it's worth looking at those
<mosibfu> V1k1ng: but if it was y2k again, even 1 would be confused and crash
<mrh> Jordan U
<abcent> hey is there a way i can migrate thunderbird from vista to ubuntu?
<mikebeecham> it's actually fairly easy once you have your nvidia drivers installed
<V1k1ng> mosibfu,   good point
<John_5> Next y2k is in 2036
<mrh> as I was saying
<mrh> some extensions quit working
<mrh> so I tried several actions
<mrh> I removed several
<User715> Tried to install mp3 support. It said to use the synaptic manager. I tried to add is there. still didn't work.
<User715> This is just mp3 support too
<Usiu> Hi what is the current Ubuntu 7.10 xorg intel driver and xorg-core version ?
<Juhaz> mikebeecham, gtk is a gui toolkit. it has bunch of ready widgets like buttons, textfields, etc. you can use to build an application
<mrh> and then
<Mortice> User715: what package did you install, and what program are you using to try to play mp3s?
<Usiu> LoL
<mrh> and now firefox does not launch
<mikebeecham> juhaz thanks for that explanation...it all helps a noob with his understanding :D
<User715> Is there a known problem with ubuntu and geforce2 mx?
<mrh> I tried removing it through synaptic
<JPSman> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<User715> Because I've never been able to get it setup for even 2d graphics.
<mrh> no go
<mosibfu> User715: not an issue as far as i know, but you will need the nvidia-glx-legacy driver
<mrh> I tried removing it completely and uninstalling
<Mark761966> Is there a good reason I can't use GParted to partition my hard drive?
<cyberick> bazhang, Thanks for the links, I'll advice you if anything worked!
<JPSman> nope dont understand :OD
<Juhaz> so gtk theme will affect the look of any application that was built on gtk, that includes all gnome apps and many others.
<Usiu> User715, Should work
<mrh> no go
<mrh> after I installed again
<mrh> that is
<mrh> same thing
<Usiu> Mark761966, yes
<V1k1ng> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Usiu> Mark761966, monted partition
<mikebeecham> ok Juhaz...so does that mean that any theme I see as metacity will not work, because Ubuntu runs the gnome desktop?
<mrh> This is very frustrating
<Mark761966> But if I unmount it, won't my computer crash?
<Cryx> Hey! I have a problem, i need to make script that checks if some daemon is up, and if it isnt it starts it up... The hard part of this is that the daemon itselfs prompts for password and username, i would have to make script to tell them for daemon.. is this even possible?
<Maledictus> How do I disable wifi even after reboot?
<mrh> I mean, this kind of stuff
<mrh> is no better than windows
<mrh> no better
<mosibfu> mrh: have you ever find this kind of support for windows?
<mrh> very dissappointed
<V1k1ng> User715,   you can go into applications --> add/remove (set for all) -->  search for "restricted formats"
<JPSman> would I select x86 for a display driver on nvidia.com ?
<JPSman> or ia32?
<Usiu> Mark761966, Use LiveCD, Install CD
<V1k1ng> User715,   if you download that package you'll have mp3 support
<mrh> mosibfu: I have never needed it bro
<Juhaz> mikebeecham, they can both work, but will change different things. gtk theme will change the looks of all those buttons, etc. metacity themes basically specify how the window borders and titlebars look
<Usiu> Mark761966, Why would you like to do that ?
<mikebeecham> mrh....you have to understand that this is not 'out of the box', and also bear in mind that the very reason Microsoft bring out service packs is because it starts with issues similiar to yours
<Usiu> Hi what is the current Ubuntu 7.10 xorg intel driver and xorg-core version ?
<mosibfu> mrh: just because you are used to it mate, once you are used, you will need support at windows
<mikebeecham> Juhaz: ....ahhhh
<Usiu> Any Ubuntu users here ?
<Usiu> What is the current Ubuntu 7.10 xorg intel driver and xorg-core version ?
<mosibfu> Usiu: lol
<Tigraine> yes
<V1k1ng> when i installed 64 bit, ubuntu looked nicer  :(
<mrh> mikebeecham
<mikebeecham> mrh
<mikebeecham> you next
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What is meant by 'Default Mixer Tracks' in (Gnome main menu) System > Preferences  >  Sound > General > 'Default Mixer Tracks'?
<mrh> I figured out how to make windows work on my own
<mrh> yes its crappy
<Mark761966> I thought it'd be nice to have a place to back up data to on the hard drive where it'd be safe if Ubuntu ever goes kaput
<mrh> yes it sucks
<abcent> lol
<mrh> however
<abcent> lol
<V1k1ng> !mixer
<mikebeecham> good man...give it a couple of months and you'll figure out linux as well...then you can multitask :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mortice> !enter | mrh
<ubotu> mrh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HoudiniMan> Hi, I need help with manual partitioning - I got as far as shrinking my windows partition to make some space, got 50GB - now how do i create a new partition
<mosibfu> bullgard4: it is the standart mixer stuff that ubuntu chose for you
<mrh> I expected much more from GNU/Linux and Ubuntu
<mikebeecham> also bear in mind that SLAP ON THE FRONT of the ubuntu website is an explanation that linux is not for the fainthearted!!!
<mosibfu> mrh: if you are here to bash ubuntu, you might aswell leave...
<mrh> Now I am considering FreeBSD
<mikebeecham> mrh
<mrh> dude not EVEN
<HoudiniMan> Mrh, it's open source, go fix it
<mrh> Not here to bash
<mikebeecham> no disrespect, but you can always go back to windows if you're not happy?
<mrh> Right Houdini
<mosibfu> go mike go mike
<bullgard4> mosibfu: Can you explain what do mean by 'stuff'?
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, With Install LiveCD there are a coulple of programs that can do that cfdisk, parted ?
<mikebeecham> this room is full of people who want to figure it out...it's all a journey mate
<mrh> Nah, not going back to windows
<mrh> however
<mikebeecham> ubuntu is not a finished product...hence open source
<HoudiniMan> Usiu, I made 50GB free space and now I'm using the Graphical Installer partitioner
<mrh> I really did not think I would come across something like this on Ubuntu
<V1k1ng> HoudiniMan,   i usually use gparted on a live cd to set up my partitions
<Myrtti> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mikebeecham> like what?  what is the issue mrh?
<mosibfu> bullgard4: ubuntu automaticly chose your audio device etcetera.. stuff is= line-out line-in mic and so on
<V1k1ng> HoudiniMan,   it works much faster/better
<HoudiniMan> Need to get a rundown on 1) what is "use as" and 2) should i make a swap on another drive?
<abcent> BSD sill needs windows
<mikebeecham> and you're making it sound like you ubuntu has just slashed a town full of people?
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, good then make / for reiserfs or ext3 and swap 2x your ram
<abcent> BSD still needs windows
<mikebeecham> what is the issue?
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, and go ahead
<mrh> the issue is that the kind of problem I am experiencing, is something I would expect from windows
<gordonjcp> abcent: eh?
<bullgard4> mosibfu: I see.
<Kalamansi> mosibfu send me a copy of ubuntu server 7.10 and desktop dude...hehe
<Mortice> mrh: you would get exactly the same behaviour on windows. you installed some faulty extensions which live in your own firefox configuration directory. That means that uninstalling firefox won't get rid of them, regardless of platform
<HoudiniMan> make "/"? for "reiserfs?" ?
<Mark761966> What issue is that mrh?
<V1k1ng> HoudiniMan,   make a swap at the end to disk that is 2x the size of your RAM
<mikebeecham> mrh...stop talking in riddles
<mikebeecham> WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM?
<Myrtti> mikebeecham, mrh: have you read the topic? concentrate on the real issues, the problems and how to solve them here, and keep the bashing to someplace else
<gordonjcp> mrh: what exactly is the problem?
<Mortice> mrh: you need to remove your .firefox directory from your home directory, then apt-get --purge remove firefox, and then reinstall it
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: how can i send it lol :) its faster to download from ubuntu.com and burn it yourself
<HoudiniMan> Okay, swap 2x RAM at end of disk - ideally a separate HDD? or same?
<mikebeecham> Myrett...I'm trying to understand the issue
<mrh> not even bashing
<abcent> BSD needs a platform to install from?
<gordonjcp> abcent: uhm, what?
<Mark761966> Damn. Now I know why I use Epiphany
<Kalamansi> any rich people here?please send me a copy of ubuntu server edition 7.10 and desktop
<mrh> Mortice: thanks
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, Cretae new partition with filesystem reiserfs or ext3 (in contrast to fat23 or ntfs) and mount point should be set to /
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: same disk, and max 2 gB swap..
<Mortice> abcent: like a computer capable of booting from removable media? :P
<V1k1ng> HoudiniMan,   ideally the same, at the end of your linux partition
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, then make second partition for spawping
<Kalamansi> mosibfu for you but i have slow connection man
<HoudiniMan> reiserfs vs ext3 - go!
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, its adviced to make it 2x your ram
<abcent> well last time i tried BSD it did! 8 years back ;(
<V1k1ng> HoudiniMan,   then your linux partition should be ext 3 as they're saying
<Mark761966> Don't forget to sudo before you apt-get mrh
<HoudiniMan> I have 4GB ram - so 2GB or 8GB swap?
<mrh> Ok
<gordonjcp> abcent: that's funny, I've been using BSD for over a decade and I've never needed Windows
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: yes but sending it from holland will take some time i think you will have it downloaded befor the cd is in :) you can always order cd's
<V1k1ng> HoudiniMan,   lol, 8gb swap
<V1k1ng> huge
<artb1sh> ubuntu ubuntu
<HoudiniMan> *shrug*
<HoudiniMan> 4GB ram x 2 :P
<frojnd> Guys, I have a huge problem. When I type in my login name and password gutsy needs about 3-5min to work properly, screen loads itself for 4min.... where is the hatch???  noone here from all users on this chan hasn't that problem or similar problem like me?
<Kalamansi> mosibfu so your from holland dude?
<Mark761966> I just remembered you can use sudo to open restricted files :)
<HoudiniMan> What's the point of diminishing returns for swap? 2GB?
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: swap isnt supported more then 2 gB, so you will need 4 swap partitions if you want that much
<V1k1ng> HoudiniMan,   that is a bunch of ram!
<artb1sh> сноси всё нах
<HoudiniMan> ohhh hahaha
<HoudiniMan> i c, thanks mos
<HoudiniMan> RAM is cheap viking!
<HoudiniMan> lol
<Mortice> frojnd: have you enabled desktop effects? I find that they make the load time longer, especially on older hardware.
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: yes i am :D
<gordonjcp> dude, if you have 8G of RAM, you don't need swap
<abcent> it required min win95 from memory.... was the download install wrong?
<V1k1ng> mosibfu,   lol!
<HoudiniMan> 4GB ram
<HoudiniMan> :P
<HoudiniMan> so is reiserfs better than ext3?
<mrh> Is there a way to repair Firefox instead of reinstalling?
<gordonjcp> abcent: why would it need Win 95?
<artb1sh> 6GB ram
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, 2Gb you have a lot of ram.. I dont think you will even swap something
<Mortice> !better | HoudiniMan
<Mortice> erm, maybe it's !best
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, but its better to make it
<Mortice> !best | HoudiniMan
<abcent> to run from :(
<HoudiniMan> usiu - k
<artb1sh> kill ram
<ubotu> HoudiniMan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, for example if you plan to hibernate
<mosibfu> !doesnt | Mortice
<HoudiniMan> Mort- im not a programmer :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abcent> i don't know
<Kalamansi> mosibfu dude do you know some software that could resume your download?just like download manager of windows?
<HoudiniMan> I'm going to be using this as my main partition on a desktop system that stays on all the time
<gordonjcp> abcent: er, no
<HoudiniMan> I want it to be high performance as possible
<Kalamansi> mosibfu  when i download ubuntu 7.10 its alwas corrupt.
<HoudiniMan> Would that lend itself to reiserfs or ext3 in any way?
<Mark761966> Can't mrh remove Firefox with Synaptic?
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, I would chose reiserfs as its faster for small files
<gordonjcp> abcent: the various BSDs are operating systems, they don't "run from Windows"
<abcent> lol thanks for telling me now :)
<V1k1ng> Kalamansi,   try downloading it via bittorrent
<mosibfu> Kalamansi: i dont know, but i believe there are torrents of ubuntu
<HoudiniMan> reiserfs it is :)
<Mortice> HoudiniMan: not to spread FUD, but I've had serious problems with reiser and corruption. Also, you'll probably find more support for ext3 from ubuntu people.
<mrh> Mark
<mrh> I tried that
<Mark761966> Ah
<HoudiniMan> support is important to me
<HoudiniMan> is support more widespread for ext3?
<Mortice> HoudiniMan: but then, reiser would probably perform slightly better. It's all a tradeoff.
<V1k1ng> ext3!!!
<ere4si> reiserfs fragments lots
<Kalamansi> V1k1ng how to install bittorent in ubuntu?
<mrh> and it was supposedly removed, and when I reinstalled, it was as if I had never removed it
<HoudiniMan> I'd like to go with the flow and tweak later
<Mark761966> Did you remove all. mrh?
<HoudiniMan> So I'm guessing ext3?
<gordonjcp> ere4si: that's sort of the point
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, yes ext3 for begginers
<Mortice> HoudiniMan: ext3 is pretty solid
<Myrtti> Kalamansi: you've already got it installed
<HoudiniMan> Excellent, moving forward!
<mrh> Mark76196: yes, I checked all the relevant packages after searching through synaptic
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, and ext3 is much more tested
<buttercups> mrh, just delete your .mozilla folder in your home directory, back up first what you need
<V1k1ng> Kalamansi,  you should have a basic bittorrent client installed, but you can download azureus via synaptic if you want something fancy
<HoudiniMan> Mount point \ Use as ext3 Primary localtion Begining
<HoudiniMan> y/n?
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, yes
<mosibfu> NOO
<V1k1ng> let her rip
<V1k1ng> !
<Kalamansi> Myrtti ktorrent?
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: it is /   and not \
<HoudiniMan> lol
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, its /
<HoudiniMan> thanks
<Mark761966> No, I mean did you use the "Mark for complete removal" option? mrh
<V1k1ng> Kalamansi,   should just be "bittorrent"
<mrh> Mark: yes I did
<Mark761966> Okay
<HoudiniMan> im confused on the begining/end thing - i shrank a 320GB NTFS partition
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, Directory structure is /path/dir/home/ not like in windows c:\windows\
<HoudiniMan> not sure if the space is in the begining or end
<V1k1ng> Kalamansi,   unless you're in kubuntu???
<mrh> and everything supposedly went well, removed
<Mark761966> Would aptitude remove work?
<Kalamansi> V1k1ng there is no bittorrent here.just ktorrent.im using ubuntu 7.04
<mrh> Mark: not familiar with aptitude
<V1k1ng> Kalamansi,   go to synaptic and get azureus, works way better
<John_5> Mrh: If you're going to try BSD try the distribution PC-BSD
<Mark761966> It's a teerminal command mrh
<gordonjcp> mrh: what exactly is the problem?
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: it will always come at beginning/end of free space, so it doesnt matter that much, i figure you will fill it out totally at the end
<Usiu> Kalamansi, check for torrent you wil find many torrent client programs
<mrh> ok
<Mark761966> sudo aptitude remove "program name" mrh
<mrh> I figured going with the instructions would have solved
<Usiu> Kalamansi, and chose the one you like, I suggest azureus
<John_5> mrh: Nevermind what I said before I was reading something from 10 minutes ago
<John_5> hehe
<Mark761966> No quotes around the program name, mrh
<HoudiniMan> so i made 50GB, should i make a 48GB ext3 and a 2GB swap parition?
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, yes
<HoudiniMan> ok
<mikebeecham> : juhaz that being the case...where would I place metacity files?  Is there a specific place to put them?
<mrh> John: I am considering desktopBSD
<Mark761966> Try it
<Mark761966> sudo aptitude remove firefox
<mrh> ok
<Usiu> mrh, men first learn GNU/Linux then switch to Unix :|
<V1k1ng> what does bsd compare to in terms of user friendliness?
<Mark761966> And if it's not remove it'll be uninstall
<Usiu> V1k1ng, its not user friendly
<lxuser_> hi
<Usiu> V1k1ng, for begginers
<abcent> Houdini you chose manual yes?
<chandu_> Hi
<lxuser_> I am new here
<mrh> You know, I am not so much concerned with user friendliness - more like stability
<buttercups> mrh, Synaptic will not remove your .mozilla folder, you have been told twice to delete it already
<chandu_> On my dell optiplex 755 machine, I am not able to boot
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, Right.
<chandu_> Its giving CARDMGR[1904] error
<mrh> right
<John_5> BSD is rock solid
<b1n42y> !mutlimedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mutlimedia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HoudiniMan> for swap: primary, end, swap y/n?
<mrh> Jahn
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, Did you choose manual partitioning ?
<Mark761966> IS your Mozilla folder in your home directory?
<b1n42y> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, or whole disc ?
<HoudiniMan> Usiu, manual
<lxuser_> can any one tell me if I can install Netbeans on Ubuntu
<chandu_>  there are no card managers
<Juhaz> mikebeecham, both should go in ~/.themes, usually you can also just drag the tarballs into the "appearance" preferences app, or use the install button in there.
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, ok
<Mark761966> Do you have view hidden files enabled?
<chandu_> no card slots installed or configured
<mrh> John, sorry, that is what I need - stability
<HoudiniMan> for swap: primary, end, swap y/n?
<chandu_>  please anyone give me some suggesstion, as it is hanging after that error, I am not able to go thru the logs
<chandu_>  What may be the problem
<mrh> Mark: No I don't
<lxuser_> hello
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: that will do ye
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, I wouldnt make primary for swap
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, but it will do
<Mark761966> Then that's the first thing you need to do, mrh
<HoudiniMan> logical better?
<Kalamansi> V1k1ng : which one here?azureus or azureus-gcj?
<Mark761966> Open Nautilus and go to the view menu and enable view hidden files
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, ok nevermind:) its ok
<mrh> ok
<b1n42y> !codecs
<V1k1ng> Kalamansi,   azureus!
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: logical is not needed unless you want more then 4 partition
<Mark761966> Now, you should be able to see your Mozilla folder
<UltraNav> guessnet doesn't work for me at all: no output for any interface ... output from 'guessnet -vi [interface]' ends with 'none' - any suggestions ?
<HoudiniMan> im confused on primary vs logical
<eldenz> how much space does a common desktop system about use? with openoffice, gimp, eclipse etc installed... 10G?
<HoudiniMan> i thought they were the same thing
<mrh> Mike: I do
<Kalamansi> V1k1ng  its great.thanks =)
<John_5> Can anyone help me with this? My internet speed is 3x slower on Ubuntu than windows. I have disabled IPv6 and increased my window size in sysctl. Any suggestions?
<V1k1ng> :D
<Usiu> HoudiniMan, You can have only 4 primary I guess
<abcent> Houdini... follow this TO THE LETTER .... http://apcmag.com.au/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<Mark761966> You can see the Mozilla folder now, mrh?
<mrh> Mark: yes
<Mark761966> Excelent
<Mark761966> I ahve no idea what you shoudl do next
<V1k1ng> John_5,   maybe your vid card drivers aren't installed?
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: you can have 4 primairy partitions max, or 3 primairy and 1 logical, the logical can contain 2 or more partitions on its own
<Mortice> John_5: hmm, that sounds like an interesting one. are you connecting wirelessly?
<HoudiniMan> abcent, that glazes over manual paritioning
<Mark761966> Somebody tell mrh what to do now he can view his Mozilla folder
<John_5> I am connecting through a wired network
<mosibfu> omg lucky13
<lucky13> mosibfu, what?
<HoudiniMan> so for swap - primary or logical?
<mosibfu> lucky13: that is the nickname i use in games
<Kalamansi> anybody here whos millionare?can you please send me ubuntu 7.10 server edition please and desktop 7.10 edition please?the shipit ubuntu is too slow...i really need ubuntu server edition badly huhuhu..who's near with my place??philippines?
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: Primairy is best ;)
<John_5> it is set to static IP address
<abcent> yes, but it configures the partitions properly
<Mortice> John_5: hmm. It could be an MTU issue or something, but I doubt it'd have that much effect. Sorry, maybe someone else will know.
<lucky13> mosibfu, good tast mane
<lucky13> man
<mrh> See, that is the thing: one would think that following the instructions in the system, things would work.
<V1k1ng> John_5,   sorry i misread your first post....but that is weird on a wired network
<b1n42y> how do i fix this >  No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<b1n42y> http://mp3-vr-128.smgradio.com:80/
<mosibfu> lucky13: feels like talking to myself.. very confusing (www.bananaskills.nl if i made you curious)
<John_5> No probs
<mrh> I went to add/remove
<HoudiniMan> does anybody else recommend i backtrack and just let it "guided largest space"?
<mrh> it said no, go to synaptic
<John_5> I'll go read up on MTU
<mrh> I go to synaptic
<Mark761966> I want you to try something for me mrh. Make a copy of the Mozilla for me and then delete the original
<abcent> all newly partitions are logical
<Mark761966> Mozilla folder
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: nahh i think you are pretty much sorted now :)
<HoudiniMan> k
<mrh> Mark: ok man
<V1k1ng> John_5,   I would have no idea what would cause that, usually linux runs well on wired connections
<Mark761966> Did it let you delete it?
<buttercups> mrh, 3rd time, delete the .mozilla folder, restart firefox and it will be recreated
<HoudiniMan> sp primary 48GB ext3 mounted to / and 2GB primary swap at end
<HoudiniMan> y/n?
<razer> Hi, I want mp3 support for ubuntu gutsy gibbon with one click installation.
<John_5> I know, maybe it's got something to do with my router.
<V1k1ng> HoudiniMan,   sounds good
<abcent> use the guided largest space ... i've just installed Ubuntu today ... no problems at all
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: yes, press next, hang tite for about 25/30 mins and your done :P
<mrh> buttercups: that is not what you said earlier
<razer> or 4 clicks or whatever..
<John_5> but first I should try installing another distribution and try it out
<buttercups> mrh, scroll up
<Mark761966> Were you able to delete the Mozilla folder, mrh?
<John_5> which distribution has the best netcode?
<DirtyDawg> abcent i did a dual boot last night with whole disk guided on a 40gb and it went smooth
<V1k1ng> John_5,   how did it work with the livecd??
<HoudiniMan> Me and Klotski are chillin
<abcent> I also hit the same question your asking ... my version is 7.10
<mrh> The posts are scrolling too fast dammit
<HoudiniMan> formatting...
<John_5> Good idea V1k1ng
<HoudiniMan> I think I played Klotski when I installed 6.x too
<V1k1ng> John_5,   all the same in my opinion, that's why your problem is so weird
<razer> I just installed ubuntu and there is no mp3 support and add/remove won't add it.
<John_5> same netcode eh?
<elrics_fate> razer
<V1k1ng> razer:  yes it will!
<Lifeisfunny> b1n42y, I get it to play in Rythymbox
<bryan553> hello, i would like to know if ubuntu keep some terminal log file ?
<elrics_fate> i suggest u get xmms
<abcent> DirtyDawg: works a treat huh
<elrics_fate> razer just get xmms
<Mark761966> razer, google medibuntu
<DirtyDawg> indeed, no probs at all mate
<mosibfu> razer, click on applications => add/remove  and search for restricted   the ubuntu restricted extra's will install mp3 support and so on
<mrh> "Invalid URI . . . " while copying
<HoudiniMan> what is that "restricted" business about/
<V1k1ng> razer:  just go to add/remove...enable all packages...and search for restricted drivers package
<alch3mist> joystick calibration in ubuntu how to?
<elrics_fate> #nicksetup
<mosibfu> HoudiniMan: some codecs and so, have legal rights to them and are not open source, so not standard included in ubuntu :)
<V1k1ng> HoudiniMan,   you gotta download codecs that can't be included on ubuntu
<V1k1ng> what he said!
<elrics_fate> yeh
<Mark761966> Yo mrh, I opened up a provate chat
<elrics_fate> there right mate
<Mark761966> private
<HoudiniMan> ahhh, so "restricted" = not same license
<HoudiniMan> gotcha
<John_5> I might try Debian, can it and Ubuntu share the same /home/ partition?
<b1n42y> !demux
<DirtyDawg> i installed debian before ubuntu, didnt like it so put in ubuntu
<V1k1ng> I don't think so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elrics_fate> u do know Ubuntu is base on debian rite
<HoudiniMan> im gonna hit the shower, thanks for the help all
<John_5> !debian
<mrh> Mark: ok
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<abcent> Got to love Linux .... best d/l speed under vista was 1.2mb/s .... ubuntu was 1.8mb/s :)
<John_5> Abcent is lucky
<V1k1ng> john_5,  try something a little faster like zenwalk
<elrics_fate> i love linux to trying to get all my friends to switch over
<gordonjcp> elrics_fate: hm
<John_5> best speed under XP was 1.8 mb/s Ubuntu 300kbs
<gordonjcp> elrics_fate: read much Michael Moorcock?
<V1k1ng> John_5,   or pclinuxos or mepis
<timothe> howdy, kids
<abcent> John... huh?
<Javid> are there any decent onscreen keyboards? all the ones I found suck peenor
<V1k1ng> John_5,   it might be that ubuntu installed a crummy driver for your ethernet card
<John_5> Ah
<John_5> I'll check my ethernet card now
<abcent> IPv6
<John_5> I disabled IPv6
<abcent> aha
<Mortice> it sounds like a driver issue to me
<abcent> enable
<V1k1ng> my wirless sucks, what do i know?
<Mark761966> mrh are you seeing another chat tab?
<Mortice> i know that some of the wireless drivers are only able to make connections at 11Mbps, which is why I asked if it was a wireless card
<Mortice> I can imagine similar issues with wired NICs.
<mrh> Mark: no
<V1k1ng> :D
<Mark761966> Damn
<buttercups> !tell mrh about register
<Javid> how do I get ubuntu to recognize my wireless adapter and install the drivers for it? it did this automatically for my external card but the internal one won't
<Mark761966> Okay. Did you delete the Mozilla folder, mrh?
<mosibfu> !register | mhr
<ubotu> mhr: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<mrh> Mark, yes I did.
<b1n42y> amarok is asking for demux plugin...help i need radio
<mrh> and I restarted firefox
<mosibfu> buttercups: see how it works? :P
<Mark761966> Excellent. I was afraid it wouldn't let you
<TAB-2112> Quick newbie-ish question. If I've installed the 32-bit version of ubuntu, but want the 64-bit version, are there any shortcuts to the re-install? I've finally got things the way I like and am not looking forward to re-work. I have both the relevant liveCDs
<bazhang> Javid: what is the card?
<mrh> and it began working
<mrh> wow
<zemonstas> hey all, my usb audio soundcard isn't being recognized by alsa - how do i set it up with modprobe?
<Lifeisfunny> b1n42y, I get it to play in Rythymbox
<buttercups> mosibfu, it works how i did it to ;)
<mrh> Thanks Mark
<Mark761966> What did I do?
<mrh> Give me instructions
<Javid> bazhang,  Intersil Corporation prism 2.5 Wavelan Chipset (rev 01)
<V1k1ng> tab:  no, and frankly things aren't working so hot with the 64 bit version
<Mark761966> And they worked?
<mrh> and not get in my face and make fun like everyone else
<V1k1ng> TAB-2112,   no, and frankly things aren't working so hot with the 64 bit version
<Mark761966> =-O
<mrh> Yes they did
<b1n42y> Lifeisfunny: thanks i dont have time pi** fa** AROUND ATM SO oops ill do dat
<bazhang> Javid: comfy with the command line?
<mrh> I resent people getting in my face like that though, making fun
<Mark761966> Okay. Do yourself a favour and empty the trash
<Javid> bazhang, yes, if you know how to do this <3
<mrh> ok
<Javid> bazhang, lemme boot the thing up, I'm not on it
<V1k1ng> does anyone else think linux mint is kind of crappy or just me?
<bazhang> Javid: just checking..heh..we'll see about know how it to do it though :}
<mrh> Anyway
<abcent> TAB i pondered the same .... gave in to 32bit
<TAB-2112> V1k1ng: I'm hearing that a bit. Is it anything significant to a low-level user (web, email, office packages, and some simple web-design stuff)?
<mrh> Thanks everyone
<Mark761966> So, no one even thought to make sure you had show hidden files enabled, mrh?
<John_5> My motherboard is an NVidia chipset, so therefore an NVidia network card
<mrh> Mark: no
<bazhang> Javid: in the terminal what does ifconfig say--eth0 eth1, lo etc
<Javid> one second
<frojnd> where can I see log file from ubuntu reboot ??
<V1k1ng> TAB-2112,   yeah, there is no flash plugin for webbrowsing!
<mrh> Like I said before
<Mark761966> Tsk tsk. Slackers
<bazhang> Javid: no need to paste, just tell me
<gordonjcp> V1k1ng: *all* operating systems are crappy, except VMS
<Javid> bazhang, booting still
<V1k1ng> gordonjcp,   LOL
<abcent> TAB i've a serious high-end PC ... 32bit if great
<mrh> I think I will try FreeBSD sometime in the near future, I like it when things work as they are supposed to, with very little surprises
<mosibfu> gordonjcp: operating a computer without an operationg system, now that is crappy, so love ubuntu!! love it!! i tell u!
<gordonjcp> mrh: lol, and you're trying FreeBSD?
<mrh> and things are well documented
<gordonjcp> mrh: good luck with that
<gordonjcp> mosibfu: nah
<Mark761966> I know this isn't strictly Ubuntu or Linux related, but does anyone know a good source of Pidgin smileys for Windows?
<computer_Newbee> is mac os x any good compared to ubuntu?
<Mark761966> I have a friend, see
<mrh> gordon, I was reading the documentation just the other night, out of curiosity
<gordonjcp> mosibfu: it's *easy*, assuming you've got either a proper front panel or a debugger
<V1k1ng> TAB-2112,   I used to run 64 bit and mostly liked it but it's just not ready for prime time, especially if you're doing web dev
<mrh> and I was pretty impressed
<computer_Newbee> is mac open source?
<Mark761966> No
<John_5> nope
<John_5> Darwin is though
<computer_Newbee> oh
<computer_Newbee> mac darwin?
<John_5> yeah
<computer_Newbee> i see
<computer_Newbee> i will google
<bazhang> is this #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic?
<computer_Newbee> thnx
<abcent> I'm told you can d/l mac 10x and install on pc
<frojnd> where can I see log file from ubuntu reboot ? because I get some note that network sensors fail ?? so what's the name of that kinda log, when ubuntu is starting before it gets to login screen ??
<computer_Newbee> is darwin the only open source mac?
<Mark761966> Pidgin. Smileys. Windows... Anyone?
<V1k1ng> they've been figuring out how to install macOS on pc since they switched to intel
<bazhang> !ot computer_Newbee
<nalpha> guys from command prompt how to know the current DDR Ram Speed? PC2100/ PC2700 ??
<V1k1ng> i think it's illegal tho
<b1n42y> frojnd: i think its under one of those ttys....try alt + f1 f2 etc
<b1n42y> f7 gets u back to X
<abcent> it is viking
<TAB-2112> V1k1ng: I'm not a huge flash user, but I imagine it'll dampen my time-wasting experience. How will I use all of those assorted facebook nonsense apps. I guess I'll stick with 32-bit.
<TAB-2112> thanks.
<computer_Newbee> ?
<mrh> So, thank you all, I am exhausted, I tried everything before coming here, and I am not used to IRC . . . this scrolls way too fast for me
<mrh> going to sleep
<Mark761966> Night mrh
<b1n42y> TAB-2112: plus apparently wine doesnt work under 64 ..although ive had steam installed on it
<mosibfu> mrh: good night mate :)
<V1k1ng> TAB-2112,   if you got your system set up, just relax...it's easy to get caught up in the next best thing  (i'm sitting next to 20 distro cds)
<Lifeisfunny> b1n42y, to get it to play in Rythymbox... open file in the menubar and in click on import file (of course this is done after having saved the link 'listen.m3u')  and it should appear in the library section under 'radio' inside the side pane on the left.
<Mark761966> Hope things are better tomorrow
<frojnd> b1n42y, u mean ctrl alt f2
<mrh> Night Mark, and thanks
<twocarlo> cya mrh
<Mark761966> You're welcome
<onats> anyone have any idea as to the command to use in order for me to determine the ports that are active?
<abcent> mrh .... take breath of fresh air and come back
<b1n42y> frojnd: ya
<frojnd> b1n42y, no there is nothing
<frojnd> b1n42y, just if I wanna login
<Jordan_U__> Security update for mplayer-doc? How can there be a vulnerability in documentation?
<b1n42y> uve gone thru f1 - f6
<frojnd> from f1 to f6
<Mortice> onats: netstat with your choice of options. I don't know it too well, but netstat --help should let you know what it can do.
<frojnd> b1n42y, yes
<John_5> I am using an nForce network card and it's incredibly slow, any tips?
<b1n42y> i read theres a log file somewhere but i cant remeber
<onats> mortice.. yeah am trying that now.. i forgot this other command... argh
<mosibfu> Jordan_U__: if the doc explains something dangerous that would figure heh
<Mark761966> Has Enlightenment become a proper Desktop Environment, people?
<onats> what port does the package manager use?
<fyrestrtr> Mark761966: was it improper before?
<onats> what port does the distribution upgrade use? anyone?
<Mortice> onats: what, for downloading packages?
<mosibfu> Mark761966: imho it hasnt, ive tried it few weeks ago, and its basically thesame to 5 years back on red-hat
<b1n42y> Lifeisfunny: thanks...i can figure that out..wanted to use amarok looks better and appears as if theres more functionality
<Mark761966> It was downright obscene, fyrestrtr :p
<Mark761966> :D
<onats> mortice, yeah.. i'm upgrading my ubuntu to gutsy... but the connection is slow on my network.. i think i need to tweak my QoS
<fyrestrtr> Mark761966: then not much has changed.
<Lifeisfunny> b1n42y, alrighty, I understand
<Mortice> onats: it downloads over port 80, since it's http
<Mark761966> Hee hee
<Mark761966> I like XFCE
<fyrestrtr> Mark761966: it still causes one to say things best not said in polite company.
<b1n42y> anyhow.....back to resume writing
<mosibfu> Mark761966: but i can say, that female voice from enlightnment.. woah.. it pushes my buttons
<Mark761966> It's a perfect fit with my system
<onats> mortice, ok, somethings wrong with my QoS then
<b1n42y> Lifeisfunny: :D
<onats> thanks for the info
<Jordan_U__> Mark761966, You might want to look at GOS
<onats> mortice, are you on 7.10 already?
<onats> i'm wondering if it has better hibernate and suspend support
<Mark761966> The one that's in those WalMart PCs, Jordan?
<Jordan_U__> Mark761966, Yes, not as much suggesting you use it but more just look at their enlightenment theme
<b1n42y> I LOVE LINUX....winblows....pass it on
<ere4si> computer_Newbee: yellow dog linux for the ppc mac
<Mark761966> I'd like to, but I need to get a CD burner
<onats> anyone here on gutsy and using a laptop?
<bazhang> yes
<Mark761966> Talking of gOS (small g people), does anyone know which docks work in the XFCE environment?
<Jordan_U__> Mark761966, virtual box :)
<jmazaredo> i get error on aptitude i used pgp keys but still having errors BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<Mark761966> What's virtual box, Jordan?
<Jordan_U__> Mark761966, Or just grab the theme from their repositories
<Jordan_U__> Mark761966, A virtual machine, like VMware but open source
<Mark761966> Can you give me a direct link Jordan?
<computer_Newbee> thnx ere4si
<Jordan_U__> !virtualbox | Mark761966
<ubotu> Mark761966: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<HoudiniMan> good site for ubuntu themes?
<HoudiniMan> or should i wait to mess with that?
<Mark761966> No, I mean to gOS, Jordan
<Jordan_U__> HoudiniMan, art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org
<HoudiniMan> thanks :)
<jmazaredo> anyone here having problem updating 7.10 on the net
<Jordan_U__> HoudiniMan, You can also install the gnome-art package and preview and install themes / desktop backgrounds from there
<computer_Newbee> is is Sun UltraSPARC based for mac pc?
<computer_Newbee> i want ubuntu in my mac pc
<Jordan_U__> computer_Newbee, You mean your intel mac?
<computer_Newbee> i dont know
<Jordan_U__> computer_Newbee, What model
<Jordan_U__> ?
<computer_Newbee> imac os x
<HoudiniMan> how do i install a package jordan?
<Jordan_U__> HoudiniMan, Applications -> Add / Remove
<computer_Newbee> i want to replace mac os x with ubuntu
<HoudiniMan> gracias
<Mark761966> Why?
<Jordan_U__> computer_Newbee, Which version of the imac?
<Mark761966> What's wrong with osx?
<mizz> hi i have a usb drive with 2 partitions, one is ntfs the other is fat32, when I plug it in, i see both of them show up in the sidebar in nautilus but only the 2nd partition(fat32) shows up in the m,ain nautilus window, anyone have any idea how to fix
<computer_Newbee> 10.4
<computer_Newbee> wait let me make sure
<twocarlo> you can try downloading the ubuntu version for apple systems computer_Newbee
<computer_Newbee> brb
<b1n42y> Lifeisfunny: you there
<computer_Newbee> ok so i get Sun UltraSPARC based?
<Jordan_U__> computer_Newbee, No
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the gnome-power-manager applet?
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the gnome-power-manager applet?
<computer_Newbee> then?
<b1n42y> Lifeisfunny: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+question/6446     Works like a charm..give it a go
<Jordan_U__> computer_Newbee, You are either going to get the PPC version or the regular x86 version that PC's use
<Nom-> I have a bizarre problem... I can't move any windows for some reason
<Jordan_U__> computer_Newbee, Depending on what model hardware you have
<Nom-> I can resize them, close them, but just not drag them around :/
<Mark761966> What don't you like about OS X, computer_Newbee?
<computer_Newbee> jordan, what do u mean?
<javid> grah. who was helping me with my wireless? x.x
<computer_Newbee> mark, doesnt matter right now
<Mark761966> Hey, can I use gDebi to install Virtual Box, JOrdan?
<HoudiniMan> i installed the art gnome package but i can't find the program?
<Jordan_U__> computer_Newbee, Apple's older computers used PPC proccessors, the newer ones use intel x86 proccessors, just like all other PC's use
<computer_Newbee> os x dont matter right now :)
<Jordan_U__> Mark761966, Yes
<Mark761966> Excelent
<alch3mist> is this ubuntu  ? os x?
<Mark761966> I love gDebi :)
<Nom-> omg never mind... there's a plugin called "move window" that was turned off somehow
<Nom-> How wierd
<computer_Newbee> can i boot my usb ubuntu key?
<computer_Newbee> based on i386
<computer_Newbee> ?
<alch3mist> ubuntu cola and debian fanta
<Mark761966> There's a usb Ubuntu key?
 * nanonyme grumbles that his ibook (ppc) still doesn't have working opengl or wifi
<bazhang> computer_Newbee: sure
<V1k1ng> you can install ubuntu into a usb stick, sure
<computer_Newbee> how do i access the boot menu thingie for mac os x based pc?
<HoudiniMan> found art manager :P
 * Jordan_U__ thinks that nanonyme just needs to grab the firmware for his broadcom card
<nanonyme> Jordan_U__, you mean bcm43xx? doesn't work for me
<b1n42y> Mark761966: they mean USB key....
<Jordan_U__> computer_Newbee, Hold down option at boot
<bazhang> computer_Newbee: check out pendrivelinux dot com
<nanonyme> Jordan_U__, it grabs the firmware automatically
<nanonyme> it's just broken :P
<Jordan_U__> nanonyme, What version of Ubuntu?
<nanonyme> 7.10
<Mark761966> You need a key for USB? :/
<Jordan_U__> nanonyme, Do you know the exact chipset?
<nanonyme> Jordan_U__, scanning for wifi's works, joining wireless networks (with or without encryption) doens't
<V1k1ng> i have mint 4.0 installed on my usb drive
<nanonyme> doesn't even
<nanonyme> Jordan_U__, bcm4318 iirc
<nanonyme> i'm not at home atm so i can't check
<bazhang> that card is well supported now afaik
<Mark761966> :-/
<Mark761966> :?
<nanonyme> bazhang, well supported on x86 doesn't necessarily mean well supported on ppc :)
<Mark761966> I can't find my confused face :(
<bazhang> nanonyme: true--gutsy on ppc? or feisty
<Jordan_U__> nanonyme, In this case it does, but 4318 isn't well supported on x86 either :)
<nanonyme> bazhang, gutsy
<javid> how can i rightclick with a one button mouse?
<b1n42y> Mark761966: no its just a USB storage device the size of your finger
<Jordan_U__> nanonyme, You should be able to connect though, have you tried connecting with iwconfig?
<Mark761966> Ah right. The good old thumb drive
<Nom-> Ok, has anyone seen a problem where all the text on a terminal window is flickering when switching between terminals ?
<bazhang> nanonyme: I had it going under feisty on a powerbook with similar specs, never tried opengl however
<nanonyme> Jordan_U__, it says device not ready or something similar when i dmesg after trying to conenct
<nanonyme> connect even
<b1n42y> Mark761966: i was getting worried there......thought u might be an alien or something
<computer_Newbee> how do i boot my mac os x with my ubunntu on usb key?
<abcent> yes thumb drive :D ... women love it!!! haha
<Mark761966> I just finished installing virtual box, Jordan
<nanonyme> bazhang, the free ati driver doesn't support accelerated opengl for my ati mobility card so meh :P
<alch3mist> computer_Newbee hold option key then select a bood drive
<Jordan_U__> computer_Newbee, Plug in the USB key and boot the computer while holding down the option key
<alch3mist> *boot
<computer_Newbee> cool
<computer_Newbee> i will try
<gsuveg> re
<alch3mist> computer_Newbee : just make sure your usb drive is bootable
<nanonyme> bazhang, that is, opengl runs but is extremely slow
<Mark761966> I'm now running virtual box, Jordan
<Mark761966> And a commentary :D
<jmazaredo> is there problem on repositories of 7.10
<bazhang> nanonyme: I hear you--my powerbook is 7 years old
<abcent> good point alch3mist
<computer_Newbee> ! :)
<nanonyme> bazhang, it should be just fine if the gpu supported accelerated opengl though
<Mark761966> I have just registered as a user of virtual box
<nanonyme> the osx driver did :/
<bazhang> nanonyme: true--never tried it though--had to give leopard a shot ;}
<nanonyme> heh
<Mark761966> I need to go shopping
<Mark761966> I'll be back later
<Mark761966> Probably
<Mark761966> Bye for now
<boysdontcry> how do u enable sse ?
<bullgard4> bazhang: ping
<TAB-2112> I'm having trouble finding something. I've decided I prefer KDE. If I used the standard Ubuntu installation CD, can I use the simpler "aptitude remove" command to remove GNOME, or do I have to remove packages one-by-one? Because the installation was relatively invisible, I'm not sure to find out which method it was installed by.
<boysdontcry> wait wrong
<PetitFeu> anyone home
<bloony> firefox is freezing all the time.. anyone know why?
<PetitFeu> hey! a human! a real human!
<Nom-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/146468 <-- I appear to be affected by that bug, but i'm fully up-to-date, and the mentioned fix doesn't seem to work... Any ideas ?
<Ademan> anyone know what might be up?  I've got a computer with a Sis 6318 or something like that in it (old old old) using the vesa driver, and glxgears is reporting around 100fps, and yet what I see looks to be <1fps.  Occasionally when I first start glxgears it will be smooth, and actually look like it's running at the fps it's reporting,but after that, the framerate I see is far far far below what it's reporting...
<bullgard4> bloony: Analyze the dmesg.
<bazhang> bullgard4: pong
<_dac_> nanonyme, is it possible to run osx on a compaq box ?
<Cryx> Hey! I have a problem, i need to make script that checks if some daemon is up, and if it isnt it starts it up... The hard part of this is that the daemon itselfs prompts for password and username, i would have to make script to tell them for daemon.. is this even possible?
<boysdontcry> <Cryx> : install webmin.. it will all do the work
<nanonyme> _dac_, probably not, it's extremely optimized to some hardware
<nanonyme> won't run with anything else
<HoudiniMan> obligatory VMware comment
<_dac_> so, I have to buy an applle machine ?
<boysdontcry> virtualbox use to have  a usb support for free before... and now only for comercials
<bullgard4> bazhang: Do you remember our discussion why I had no sound after Festy to Gutsy distant Upgrade? I solved the problem last night: I re-installed Ubuntu 7.10 from scratch using a CD. The sound reappered.
<Cryx> boysdontcry not in this case, i doubt webmin could handle this
<bullgard4> reappeared
<bazhang> bullgard4: awesome!
<lusien> good morning everyone, just a little question... does radeonhd have direct rendering support?
<nanonyme> _dac_, yes
<boysdontcry> Cryx : webmin has this options to select what service to start at boot...
<_dac_> okay thank you...
<boysdontcry> <bullgard4>  : mine too.. sound reappeared after installation
<Cryx> yeah, but the problem isnt with startup. It comes when the program exceeds the timeout of it, and the timeout cannot be increased more than it is now.
<nanonyme> it might partly work on some computers but it's not guaranteed
<_Eeyore_> hi guys.is there any way to have someone's msn contact list?plz..i need help
<boysdontcry> <Cryx> : sorry... i can not help you... you have to have someone who nows perl script
<bullgard4> boysdontcry: Well, I think Gutsy came out too early...
<brobostigon> hi
<_dac_> ok, ty
<mosibfu> _Eeyore_: you dont trust your girlfriend or what? :P
<here> g/f? can you trust anyone that bleeds for days on end, and still lives?
<boysdontcry> <here> g/f? can you trust anyone that bleeds for days on end, and still lives? <---- what're u guys talkin about?
<mosibfu> here: yes you can, my nose has been bleeding for 2 days, and still i help people
<nanonyme> :D
<albec1> is there a way to get OO to open docx documents?
<nanonyme> here, good one
<_Eeyore_> a friend of mine has been lost..and i want his list to contact his family..i dont have their numbers so the only way is via mail...is there any way to have his mail list?
<computer_Newbee> how do i boot my mac os x with my ubunntu on usb key?
<mosibfu> _Eeyore_: depends on msn client probarbly, doesnt his msn/computer auto log on?
<nanonyme> _Eeyore_, come on, you can make up stories if you want to but don't expect anyone to believe them :)
<boysdontcry> computer_Newbee : first you restart ur mac hold option key and select your usb drive
<boysdontcry> computer_Newbee : if that doesn't work it means your usb drive isn't bootable
<computer_Newbee> what if my usb is bootable on a other pcs?
<boysdontcry> computer_Newbee : you have to put the "ubundu disc" and boot from there... install from there and intall only on your usb drive
<_Eeyore_> ok i dont want to believe me..i just need help..could anyone help me? plz..?
<HuibertGill> _Eeyore_: whats up?
<boysdontcry> computer_Newbee : install ubuntu from there... in your mac and choose your usb drive as the root drive
<computer_Newbee> holding down option dont work
<_Eeyore_> HuibertGill : i send you prv...could you help?
<TAB-2112> (I'm not sure if this question was missed or if no-one has the answer, so apologies if reposting is a faux pas but I figure it came out among a bunch of other questions and could feasibly have been missed) I'm having trouble finding something. I've decided I prefer KDE. If I used the standard Ubuntu installation CD, can I use the simpler "aptitude remove" command to remove GNOME, or do I have to remove packages one-by-one? Because the
<TAB-2112> installation was relatively invisible, I'm not sure to find out which method it was installed by.
<computer_Newbee> holding down option key dont work
<boysdontcry> computer_Newbee what happens if you hold down option key?
<computer_Newbee> only to boot from is mac drive
<computer_Newbee> in option menu
<HuibertGill> sorry, can't see ypur priv, msg (I don't chat often)
<computer_Newbee> :(
<computer_Newbee> but my usb work on my hp pc
<bazhang> TAB-2112: first you need to install kubuntu-desktop
<computer_Newbee> usb key
<computer_Newbee> ubuntu
<computer_Newbee> key
<computer_Newbee> hmmm
<boysdontcry> computer_Newbee :.... i guess the firmware doesn't support ext3...
<_Eeyore_> HuibertGill : i need to find someone's mail list..is there any way?
<nanonyme> _Eeyore_, unregistered users cannot send private messages on this network
<nanonyme> _Eeyore_, check /nickserv help register
 * N3bunel saluta
<_Eeyore_> ok :) thnx nanonyme
<FokkerCharlie> Hi - anyone able to help me with problems after installing Ubuntu?  Thread here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617244 . I would really like to get it working!
<HuibertGill> nanonyme: thanks, soudns good, I don't know much about nickserv, but it sound like mailing list indicates something else
<HalphaZ> Hi. In /dev/modules there are the modules that are loaded during boot. Is it possibile to pass a parameter to one of theese modules? and how?
<carmy> hi to alla
<carmy> all
<TAB-2112> bazhang: So if I've done that am I okay to use the "aptitude remove" command?
<nanonyme> HuibertGill, it's just a small countermeasure to private message spamming here. unless you create an account and allow private messages from unregistered from yourself, people have to have a nickserv account to private message you :)
<carmy> I've the gutsy cd, could I upgrade my actual version using only the cd?
<computer_Newbee> i have mac os x on my pc what version of ubuntu should i download? Sun UltraSPARC based?
<bazhang> TAB-2112: iirc yes
<boysdontcry> carmy u need the alternate cd
<asamoah> hi
<KI4IKL|Lappy> If I delete my current gtkrc file, will it be replaced automatically
<computer_Newbee> any1?
<brobostigon> if your mac is powerpc based then you need powerpc ubuntu, if its intel then use x86 ubuntu
<goofy> server irc.mindforge.org
<boysdontcry> computer_Newbee : intel based
<carmy> boysdontcry: i need to download the alternate?
<moDumass> hey all, any ideas on how to install "crayon physics" on gutsy?
<KI4IKL|Lappy> !gtkrc-2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkrc-2.0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TAB-2112> bazhang: Thank you. Despite having this install of ubuntu for only a few days, I've grown rather attached to it and would rather not make it unbootable. =)
<boysdontcry> carmy : yes... because the live cd is only for fresh install... use the alternate cd as it has an upgrade script
<carmy> boysdontcry: thank yo so much
<boysdontcry> <carmy> : gutsy upgrade only works for 7.06 of ubuntu
<_Eeyore_> nanonyme : register doesnt work for me..:/
<bazhang> TAB-2112: understood; if you install kubuntu-desktop, you can then restart x and see if you can choose kde as the de first
<XyClone> *yawn*
<XyClone> :)
<carmy> boysdontcry: :( I need for upgrading for 6.10
<_vampiro_> Salve a Tutti/e Belli/e o Brutti/e..!!
<boysdontcry> <carmy> : you can't jump to gutsy from 6.10
<mosibfu> !register | _Eeyore_
<ubotu> _Eeyore_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<HalphaZ> In /dev/modules there are the modules that are loaded during boot. Is it possibile to pass a parameter to one of theese modules? and how?
<mosibfu> _Eeyore_: that might help
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the gnome-power-manager applet?
<HuibertGill> nanonyme: thanks it worked :-)
<boysdontcry> <carmy> : i suggest you fresh install gutsy as it is much effecient ang cleaner
<nanonyme> HuibertGill, np
<boysdontcry> <carmy> : i suggest you fresh install gutsy as it is much effecient and cleaner
<HuibertGill> [BRB]
<TAB-2112> bazhang: I've got it as default. I'm more worried about killing libs, etc that the de's both rely on.
<pfwdtech> yeah ive upgrades and im havinf a headache with compiz
<carmy> boysdontcry: thank you I'll do it
<bazhang> TAB-2112: ok, do you use some gtk apps there in kde?
<boysdontcry> <carmy> : don't forget to back you important files... specially your home folder
<computer_Newbee> cool it boots from my cd and not ubs! :( :)
<boysdontcry> computer_Newbee : then install ubuntu from there
<computer_Newbee> hehe sure will! :)
<boysdontcry> computer_Newbee : i guess the firmware doesn't like "ext3"
<computer_Newbee> hehe i am happy now! weee!
<computer_Newbee> lol
<pfwdtech> Im having some problems getting rtorrent to work.  It keeps saysing that libcurl3 is not metting the depencies any oone know what i should do?
<TAB-2112> bazhang: The only one I'm particularly enamoured with is synaptic to my knowledge, but I can re-install any that I regret removing later, yes?
<boysdontcry> computer_Newbee : im guessing you can only boot externally using apple's hfs+ partion
<computer_Newbee> man this is sweet dude
<computer_Newbee> brbr
<computer_Newbee> brb
<eckesicle> Whoops, I hid my terminal menubar. How do I get it back?
<eckesicle> Well a rightclick did the job
<javid> how can i rightclick with a one button mouse?
<computer_Newbee> fuck it didnt work after all?
<boysdontcry> <pfwdtech> try installing libcurl using synaptic
<computer_Newbee> i will let u know the error msg
<saftle> have a quick question. how do I make a seperate login for aiglx and the mode that allows me to run full 3d acceleration? want to at least have both modes available until a newer ati driver comes out.
<mosibfu> saftle: you cant, those driver parameters are loaded at boot, and have nothing to do with logins/users
<boysdontcry> <saftle> : you can make a sript in the xsession
<pfwdtech> ok will give it a go.  Ive been using apt-get and it says i already have it
<bazhang> TAB-2112: indeed you can
<TAB-2112> bazhang: Wonderful. Thanks.
<saftle> boysdontcry: yeah I figured as much, would probably just require removing aiglx and compiz in the xorg.conf. know a way to make a script like that?
<bazhang> TAB-2112: be sure to join #kubuntu as well :}
<saftle> boysdontcry: I use ubuntu 7.10 btw.
<pfwdtech> I tried but with no luck : libcurl3-gnutls-dev:
<pfwdtech>   Depends: libcurl3-gnutls (=7.15.5-1ubuntu2) but 7.16.4-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<mosibfu> saftle: 2 scripts are needed, one make it like aiglx.sh that does: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.aiglx /etc/X11/xorg.conf, other script: 3d.sh that does: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.3d /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mosibfu> saftle: i could script that up for you, including a gdm restart, all you would have to do is make the configs
<saftle> mosibfu, boysdontcry: thx alot guys, will try it out, not too sure if I know how to make the scripts however, :D
<ricanelite> Okay I installed the latest drivers for my Geforce 8400GS which was version 100.4
<saftle> mosibfu: that would be awesome of you, :D
<mosibfu> saftle: this will only be a minute
<gabi_> i need some help with printer sharing, both pcs run ubuntu 7.10
<saftle> mosibfu: ok
<computer_Newbee> i cant boot my mac os x with ubuntu on cd, seems like the the "display server" is not working or something, i dont know exactly
<pfwdtech> should i remove my current libcurl3 from synaptic and the reinstall it again
<ricanelite> but for some reason when i type in glxinfo | grep direct i get this message "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<javid> how can i rightclick with a one button mouse?
<ricanelite> what do i need to do? can it be because i have the desktop effects on?
<ricanelite> or do i need to enable something? i have enable restricted drivers
<ricanelite> and everything is turned on
<ricanelite> and i also could do compiz and that is running fine
<ricanelite> and my monitor resolution is fine as well
<computer_Newbee> bcm43xx
<foldart> javid: try F12
<JediMaster> anyone have any idea why when I enable mod_python in apache2 I get segmentation faults every time a page is accessed, even on php pages
<javid> foldart, nothing
<pfwdtech> this is the ouput - trying to install rtorrent: The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<pfwdtech>   libcurl3-openssl-dev: Depends: libcurl3 (= 7.15.5-1ubuntu2) but 7.16.4-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<pfwdtech> E: Broken packages
 * N3bunel brb
<pfwdtech> anyone know how i can get this
<computer_Newbee> ok here is the error i got when booting from mac os x pc with ubuntu cd, hold the option key down... error is [231.304000] bcm4xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available.....
<foldart> javid: hm, not sure then sry
<oliver> hi fdisk gives me the following ... /dev/hda4               1       16380     7739518+  63  GNU HURD or SysV
<oliver> how can i mount this?
<computer_Newbee> how do i fint out what version of ubuntu i should install. my pc runs mac os x 10.4 or something
<Marbug> hi, I have a laptop and I have installed ubuntu on an external hard drive. but my grub was installed on the hard drive of the maptop itself. But the internal hard drive has crashed. now how can I reinstall grub? because when I want to install it on the external drive, grub-install say that it isn't a block device :/
<Patchak> hey there, is there a compiz plugin that allows to clear all windows and see the desktop only by cliking a corner??
<computer_Newbee> how do i font out what processor my mac os x pc has?
<computer_Newbee> how do i font out what processor my mac os x pc has?
<HuibertGill> pfwdtech: where did you get your DEB
<mizz> hi can someoone please help me I am having trouble with my usb drive, it has 2 partitions, but only the 2nd one seems to mount automatically, although it used to mount both
<saftle> Patchak: I'm sure the people at #ubuntu-effects could probably help you better than here
<brobostigon> !cpuinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpuinfo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mizz> #ubuntu-effects is gone no?
<Patchak> saftle, thanks
<Nom-> this is wierd... i'm getting all kinds of graphics corruption with CompizFusion... does it have issues with SLI per chance ?
<mizz> redirects to #compiz-fusion
<mizz> or did they bring it back
<saftle> Patchak: np
<mosibfu> Nom-: yes, if you run AFR it has the problem, but if you run SFR everything is fine
<saftle> mizz: it redirects
<brobostigon> have a look at proc/cpuinfo, that will tell you what cpu you have.
<Nom-> mosibfu: Is that a configuration option?
<HoudiniMan> how do i enable the additional buttons on my logitech mouse?
<computer_Newbee> my pc runs mac os x 10.4, what what ubuntu do i download? Sun UltraSPARC based?
<mosibfu> Nom-:  yes that is stated in your xorg.conf at the "Screen" section something like: Option "SLI" "AFR"  i had the problem with AFR aswell, but SFR seems to be running fine
<Nom-> I have no idea what that does, but I'll give it a try
<pfwdtech> i used apt-get from a guide on the net :  sudo apt-get -f install build-essential libsigc++-2.0-dev pkg-config comerr-dev libcurl3-openssl-dev libidn11-dev libkadm55 libkrb5-dev libssl-dev zlib1g-dev libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<brobostigon> if you mac is powerpc, you need to download powerpc ubuntu
<mizz> hi can someoone please help me I am having trouble with my usb drive, it has 2 partitions, but only the 2nd one seems to mount automatically, although it used to mount both
<mosibfu> Nom-: those are 2 different versions of the SLI mode, Alternate frame rendering (card do each a frame at a time) and SFR, both cards work togeather on 1 frame
<computer_Newbee> bro, how do i font that out?
<brobostigon> computer-newbee, what cpu does your mac have??
<computer_Newbee> i dont know
<bazhang> is this #ubuntu or #apple?
<computer_Newbee> all i see is a flat screen that run os x
<brobostigon> i need to know so i can tell you which ubuntu version ou need.
<Nom-> hmmm...it's better
<HuibertGill> pfwdtech: hhmmm, try to update you apt-cache 'apt-get update' Do you have any NON Ubuntu repos?
<brobostigon> what model mac is it??
<HuibertGill> computer_Newbee: can you run bootcamp/winXP?
<mosibfu> saftle: i am installing GFTP to upload the scripts+ the readme on my webserver, you will have the link in a minute
<Nom-> mosibfu: It's slightly better... now the top half of the terminal window is being drawn, but the bottom half isn't (when i switch desktops)
<computer_Newbee> i dont know
<saftle> mosibfu: oh ok, awesome
<computer_Newbee> i can run mac os x
<computer_Newbee> that is what my pc runs
<HuibertGill> computer_Newbee: we figured that :-)
<computer_Newbee> so how do i conert it to ubuntu
<mosibfu> Nom, have you relogged? since that does the trick
<computer_Newbee> convert
<computer_Newbee> *
<Nom-> mosibfu: I just did that to change the SFR/AFR option...
<brobostigon> find out for us, either what cou it has, or which model it is, otherwise it will be impossible to tell you which ubuntu to use.
<computer_Newbee> so how do i convert it to ubuntu
<mosibfu> Nom-: you can also try the AA option, but that doesnt add any noticable preformance for SLI
<computer_Newbee> please help
<HuibertGill> computer_Newbee: is there some kind of "About Computer" info thingy, and does it say anything about a INtel CPU?
<computer_Newbee> ok i will look around
<brobostigon> have a look in /proc/cpuinfo that will tell you what cpu you have computer_newbee
<computer_Newbee> i am rebooting my mac os x to see. hold on
<JediMaster> Anyone here use libapache2-mod-python? It completely breaks my apache install?
<mizz> hi can someoone please help me I am having trouble with my usb drive, it has 2 partitions, but only the 2nd one seems to mount automatically, although it used to mount both
<mizz> how to manually mount
<Nom-> mosibfu: That fixes it all together
<bullgard4> How can I install the applet of the gnome-power-manager?
<Nom-> mosibfu: So SLIAA mode just uses the second card to do ant-aliasing ?
<subpar> anyone feel like getting into a little bit of a tricky wireless issue
<mosibfu> Nom-: yes, and it is very good if u want top of the line graphics, but no real frames per second boost
<Usiu> bullgard4, dd =/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<Usiu> bullgard4, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<Usiu> bullgard4, ok just kidding
<mosibfu> saftle: http://www.bananaskills.nl/ati_switcher_script.tar.gz
<pfwdtech> Nope i dont think so
<mosibfu> saftle: that will do the trick
<mizz> Usiu, that wasn't nice
<mosibfu> saftle: just read the readme carefully hehe ;)
<Usiu> mizz, I said I was kidding
<Usiu> mizz, and I didnt mention about sudo before that
<Pici> !funny | Usiu
<ubotu> Usiu: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<codesnik_> ls
<criXtiano> hi friends. Please, I have a problem with xdosemu and xfonts. May someone help me ?
<Nom-> mosibfu: Nice, well thanks for helping me get this fixed... it was most annoying :D
<saftle> mosibfu: your awesome man, thx, :D
<mosibfu> Nom-: no problem at all, thats why im here heh
<Usiu> Pici, I said I am kidding in next line and I didnt mention sudo before that:P
<criXtiano> please, my question is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618216
<computer_Newbee> ok i found out that my mac os x has the processor intel core dua. so what version of ubuntu should i download? Sun UltraSPARC based?
<Nom-> Now i'll have to go play around with anti-aliasing settings just so i'm not wasting the second card ^_^
<Jangari> hey folks, i'm stuck behind an institutional firewall most of the day, does synaptic work still? it allows only http from outside
<computer_Newbee> duo*
<Slart> computer_Newbee: get the regular 32bit version... or 64 bit if you really want it
<mosibfu> saftle: hehe here to help, the configs will switch, dont know if either of the drivers need extra commands tho, so if you give me debug info i can fix them if they dont work
<brobostigon> compuiter_newbee, i think you will need x86 ubuntu
<HuibertGill> computer_Newbee: AFAIK you need the 'normal' intel X86 'windows machines' version
<mosibfu> saftle: just be careful, the config switcher will restart gnome, so any unsaved changes in the GUI will be lsot :P
<saftle> mosibfu: hmmm, kk, will give it a shot, if it works or if it doesn't, I'll come back and tell you.
<mizz> hi can someoone please help me I am having trouble with my usb drive, it has 2 partitions, but only the 2nd one seems to mount automatically, although it used to mount both
<mosibfu> saftle: ok mate, all u need to do is make the proper configs for each of your settings, thats all now ;) (as stated in the readme)
<computer_Newbee> well my cd is x86 and it didnt work, so maybe 64 bit will work?
<mizz> noo computer_Newbee that is for amd
<padski> my mouse is a bit sensitive, how do I adjust that ?
<computer_Newbee> nevermind
<computer_Newbee> <Slart> computer_Newbee: get the regular 32bit version... or 64 bit if you really want it
<Pici> mizz: computer_Newbee: No. The AMD64 CD will work on any computer that is EMT64 compatible, which includes most 64bit Intel cards
<jon_> how to password protect pcks digital signature file (7.10 FF 2.0.0.8) ?
<mizz> padski, in system/preferences/mouse
<Jangari> system > prefs > mouse, you want 'acceleration'
<Jangari> turn it down, but not too much, it's sensitive
<Slart> computer_Newbee: huh?
<mizz> oh ok sorry pici will it work in my intel coreduo then
<computer_Newbee> slart, its a quote from u
<computer_Newbee> <Slart> computer_Newbee: get the regular 32bit version... or 64 bit if you really want it
<Slart> computer_Newbee: yes.. you had a question about it?
<mosibfu> Jangari, in gutsy you can put acceleration down all the way, its not as problematic as feisty
<Jangari> as fas as i can tell, acceleration is basically 'speed' (a misnomer really)
<computer_Newbee> my mac os x runs has intel core duo
<Jangari> down all the way would be the slowest
<subpar> anyone wanna help me with some wireless problems? I've tried installing the drivers with ndiswrapper, which didn't work, and that's the extent of my knowledge
<computer_Newbee> my mac os x has intel core duo
<Jangari> anyone help me out with synaptic manager?
<computer_Newbee> ok i found out that my mac os x has the processor intel core dua. so what version of ubuntu should i download? Sun UltraSPARC based?
<Jangari> will it work behind a firewall that blocks all external non-http servers?
<computer_Newbee> ok i found out that my mac os x has the processor intel core duo. so what version of ubuntu should i download? Sun UltraSPARC based?
<padski> mizz, thanks
<computer_Newbee> sorry
<brobostigon> x86 computer_newbee
<mosibfu> sensitivity is speed, acceleration is it will go faster, if u move ur mouse faster (move mouse 2x faster, acceleration will make cursor go 4x.. making it fast, but when u move slow maintaining acuracy)
<aguitel> Jangari: what up?
<brobostigon> 32bit
<ubuntufreak> How to install tremulous in Ubuntu 7.10
<Slart> computer_Newbee: get the x86 one.. "Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<Jangari> aguitel: i had trouble today with a fresh install of ubuntu, installing software behind a firewall, synaptic couldn't communicate with any of the servers
<criXtiano> please, can someone help me ? please?
<computer_Newbee> i get error screen when booting ubuntu with my mac pc. mac os x 10.4
<Jangari> but looking at the details, it seems they're http servers,
<Jangari> so they should be allowed by the firewall
<mizz> Jangari, u set the dns right?
<Slart> computer_Newbee: and you'll probably want v7.10 Desktop edition
<HuibertGill> computer_Newbee: what kind of error
<Pici> !mac | computer_Newbee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jangari> well, my browser and email were working
<Pici> ...
<Jangari> and i had the right proxy on
<aguitel> Jangari: do you need to enable all repo in synaptic
<Jangari> in system, prefs, proxy, that is
<computer_Newbee> i think it is display screen issue
<Jangari> no i tried all that,
<computer_Newbee> maybe video card
<computer_Newbee> i try to boot safe graphics mode but that wont work either
<Jangari> now i have roaming enabled (not behind the firewall though) and it worked fine
<Slart> computer_Newbee: what kind of hardware is in your computer? graphics card?
<mizz> Jangari, idk why but when i installed gutsy i set the dns to use my routers dns and my browser n stuff worked. but synaptic did not, until i set the dns to the dns server instead of the router
<Jangari> that's the reason i brought the machine home, to download all the software i needed for work
<computer_Newbee> ubuntu screen stqarts and all but never ends up starting up completely
<subpar> anyone wanna help me with some wireless problems? I've tried installing the drivers with ndiswrapper, which didn't work, and that's the extent of my knowledge
<computer_Newbee> i dont know, how do i check that?
<Jangari> yeah, it's complicated, subpar
<subpar> very complicated
<subpar> my roomate gave me his old laptop, and it works amazing with ubuntu... minus wireless
<Jangari> installing the drivers didn't work?
<subpar> nope
<subpar> when I go to network-admin it doesn't see a wireless interface
<Jangari> sudo ndiswrapper -i /directory/of/driver.inf? or something? (case sensitive)
<subpar> yeah
<subpar> then i did ndiswrapper -l to make sure it installed
<subpar> it said it was installed fine
<Jangari> tried ndiswrapper -l to see if it's listed?
<subpar> then sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Jangari> ah
<Jangari> right
<subpar> yeah it is
<Slart> computer_Newbee: hmm.. if you had ubuntu running I could tell you.. =)... I guess I was hoping you remembered from when you bought the computer..
<subpar> after that, i rebooted, and still nothing
<mizz> hi can someoone please help me I am having trouble with my usb drive, it has 2 partitions, but only the 2nd one seems to mount automatically, although it used to mount both
<Jangari> did you follow the instructions on the ubuntu forum page? they're pretty concise, but i needed extra help
<Teknomancer> can someone please paste me their GRUB menu.list file please???  I did not install the bootloader and i get some strange error when Ubuntu boots.
<subpar> well I followed one of them...
<Jangari> can you manually mount it, mizz?
<DamienCassou> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Teknomancer: the odds of theirs working for you is not good
<subpar> I think I'm just gonna do a fresh reinstall and try again... I've done a lot of things to it
<subpar> hopefully I won't be back later :)
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:  yes i'm aware of hte partition numbers
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:  i just want to see if it matches my old Debian /initrd etc
<mizz> Jangari,  i dont know how
<mizz> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mizz> dohh
<DamienCassou> the gnome bars on my screen are smaller than the screen size. The bottom bar is not on the bottom of the screen. I have a monitor plugged on my laptop. Can somebody help me ? It's a brand new gutsy installation
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:  because i had debian in that partition and installed ubuntu and booted ubuntu without changing menu.lst
<maxb> Is there any way to configure apt-get to respond to http authentication challenges?
<Jack_Sparrow> Teknomancer: I have feisty on this box so that probably wont help you
<Jangari> DamienCassou: what's past the panels?
<Jangari> i.e., is it a screen resolution issue?
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow: oh here is how the existing menu.lst for Ubuntu looks like, it says Debian but its ubuntu. (pasting only the entry) http://phpfi.com/277520
<Jack_Sparrow> maxb: are you using any non standard repos?
<maxb> We have a corporate repository accessible without auth from trusted IPs. I'm wondering if it can be made visible with a password for people working remotely
<maxb> Or whether VPN technology will be required for that. Which is a possible solution, though slightly heavyweight
<brobostigon> computer_newbee, are you american by chance??
<Teknomancer> the reason i chose NOT to allow ubuntu to write its bootloader is because my work requires me to have Solaris (which installs its own modified Grub, which i'm sure can boot ubuntu and i need to use that one)
<DamienCassou> Jangari: you can move windows around
<atlfalcons866> does ubuntu use ACL POSIX AND EXTENTED ATTRIBUTES
<DamienCassou> Jangari: only the bars are too small
<Jack_Sparrow> Teknomancer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45220/        is my full version
 * N3bunel zback
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks
<mizz> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<jrib> atlfalcons866: if you enable the mount option, sure
<atlfalcons866> i use jfs
<mizz> ughhhhh i dont know how to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<habit> Good day. $ play command is not aviabile @ ubuntu. What I can found for replacing it?
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:  can you just check whether there is a link called "vmlinuz" in /boot of your existing install?
<jrib> atlfalcons866: check 'man mount'.  I have used the 'acl' option for ext3 with no problem in ubuntu
<jrib> habit: aplay?
<bullgard4> How can I install the applet of the gnome-power-manager?
<atlfalcons866> jrib: will that work for journaled file system (JFS)?
<rtl8139> habit: if you just need a .wav player, use aplay
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:  and whethere there is a link named "initrd.img"  in /boot
<jrib> atlfalcons866: I don't know, you have to read 'man mount'
<computer_Newbee> how do i find out what video card i have with mac os x 10.4? ubuntu seems to fail when i boot from cd.
<atlfalcons866> k
<Jangari> quick question, i need the terminal command to copy a folder and all its contents into the /usr/share directory, for which i need su privileges,
<Pici> habit: also `play` is in the sox package, if you really need that
<habit> jrib: rtl8139: Pici: Thanks you very much!
<sergiu> hi
<sergiu> ubuntu server 7.10 is in beta stage?
<jrib> atlfalcons866: or maybe jfs always uses acl, did you try setting an acl?
<computer_Newbee> sergiu, NO
<sergiu> i need to make a fileserver and i don`t know if i can use safe ubuntu 7.10 server
<frague> hi all
<atlfalcons866> yes it does use it
<mattfletcher> where can i find an up to date (ie gutsy) guide to installing a LTSP set up on ubuntu server. i've googled, but keep coming up with 5.10 guides and the like
<frague> ubuntu server is a good file server
<primary> Hello. Is there any way to stop Ubuntu from "forcing" a diskcheck every 33 or or so times I start my computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Teknomancer: It looks like I have, but my kernel revisin number is added to it
<sergiu> why should i use n7.10 and not 7.04?
<jrib> primary: sure, use tune2fs to change how often it happens
<Pici> !away > XyClone[AWAY] (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<aguitel> anyone know how install leopard in gutsy ?
<Pici> sergiu: 7.10 has more up to date programs than 7.04 does.
<jrib> !virtualizers > aguitel (read the private message from ubotu)
<primary> jrib: Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> primary: It is set to check every 28 days or when it sees a possible problem or incorrect shutdown.  the 28 days is user setable.
<mizz> hi can someoone please help me I am having trouble with my usb drive, it has 2 partitions, but only the 2nd one seems to mount automatically, although it used to mount both
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:  but there has got to be a link named just "initrd" and "vmlinuz" without the version numbers.. or is that in "/" could u check? because the idea is it links to your specific kernel version
<sergiu> ok, thanks
<sergiu> any other alternative to webmin?
<HuibertGill> mizz: can you mount the first manualy
<Jack_Sparrow> Teknomancer: those links are in root
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:  ah so you have links named "initrd" and "vmlinuz" (WITHOUT the version numbers in /boot) ? right ?
<frague> Hi, I have a stability problem with my 7.10 : screen freezes, mouse continue working, no way to restart X (Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace) or switch to another console (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<Teknomancer> sorry /root
<frague> I have to reset the box to continue working with it...
<mizz> HuibertGill, i am not really sure how to do it right, i try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/320g" but it says this http://pastebin.com/d462bd35a . i try unplugging it, and rebooting, still the same
<DamienCassou> the gnome bars on my screen are smaller than the screen size. The bottom bar is not on the bottom of the screen. I have a monitor plugged on my laptop. Can somebody help me ? It's a brand new gutsy installation. this is not a resolution problem because I can move the windows everywhere. Only the panels cause problems
<DamienCassou> can somebody help me?
<subpar> ok so even though I was just in here complaining about wireless, I'm now on my other computer which just finished updating to gutsy
<mattfletcher> where can i find an up to date (ie gutsy) guide to installing a LTSP set up on ubuntu server. i've googled, but keep coming up with 5.10 guides and the like
<subpar> is beryl not compatible?
<Jack_Sparrow> Teknomancer: yes
<Pici> !beryl | subpar
<ubotu> subpar: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<subpar> aha
<subpar> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:  thx a lot , i'll change my grub entry and try :)
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<Teknomancer> k rebooting now
<ricanelite> if anyone is having trouble getting a geforce graphics card working right with playing World of Warcraft make sure you have the latest drivers which is 100.4 and then remove xserver.org in the terminal and when you type in glxinfo | grep direct it should say rendering: yes
<Lord_Illidan> Hi, has anyone tried Firefox 3 Beta 1 in Gutsy yet?
<saftle> mosibfu: well, :P didn't really work.
<arinomi> How do I eject a CD-ROM as root? -_-
<pfwdtech> Nope but i've read reviws onthe new bookmarking/fav
<cofeineSunshine1> arinomi, eject
<mosibfu> saftle: get your /var/log/xorg.log and ill try to debug it
<mosibfu> saftle: did either of the configs work?
<subpar> was firefox supposed to stop working after upgrading?
<ricanelite> i have Lord_Illidan and it is okay
<ricanelite> opens faster but so far still have not really notice a BIG difference
<saftle> mosibfu: well there was a typo at first, a / missing before etc on both scripts, I changed that, but after trying the 3d one, since i already had aiglx running, it said gmd is already on display 0, and then hung up, and then after restart I was in low graphics mode, and had to switch to my backup conf
<Lord_Illidan> ricanelite, I am getting very aliased fonts
<Lord_Illidan> and this error : (gecko:26917): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Arial 0', text='English Hello'
<ricanelite> umm
<Lord_Illidan> do you have similar issues?
<ricanelite> when you open your package manager
<ricanelite> did you see any other files to install that will be fonts?
<ricanelite> because i don't have a problem like that
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Lord_Illidan> Ubuntu's firefox build is fine..all the other apps on my system are fine, it's just firefox beta that gives me this problem
<ricanelite> but then again I have not really been using Firefox 3
<Lord_Illidan> And I didn't install it from the package manager
<saftle> mosibfu: accept send please. or maybe my firewall is blocking me from sending you log.
<mosibfu> saftle: weird.. it shuld stop GDM befor changing anything
<frague_> hi all
<ricanelite> well i will do that install it from the package manager
<raddy> Anybody know where can i download firefox 3 beta1 ubuntu package?
<Pici> Lord_Illidan: file a bug on mozilla bugzilla
<ricanelite> and see what happens
<mosibfu> saftle: i have the DCC port blocked on mine, try mailing @ mosibfu@gmail.com
<ricanelite> you could get it from the Package Manager
<saftle> kk
<Asperitas> hello, I'm trying to run ubuntu from the live cd but after the first menu (where I choose for "start or install ubuntu from cd") I get a statusbar saying "starting linux kernel", and after that I get a few more lines of text on the screen for just a second and then my screen turns black. How can I install ubuntu if this keeps occuring? The CD is allright though, I can run it at another computer perfectly fine.
<Pici> raddy: ricanelite: iirc, FF3 in the repos is one of the alphas.
<frague__> hi all
<raddy> Pici: i am asking about the beta1 release
<Pici> raddy: I know.
<ricanelite> Firefox 3 beta is label in the package manager "Epiphany-Browser" which is Mozilla's Code name
<ricanelite> yeah
<Pici> ricanelite: Stop.
<ricanelite> ???
<Pici> ricanelite: Either you really don't know what you're talking about, or you're trolling. either way, stop.
<IdleOne> ricanelite: giving out bad info is really not cool and not tolerated especially if it appears you are doing iton purpose
<ricanelite> well they were asking me where to get Firefox and i told them it was on the Package Manager
<Lord_Illidan> I know the difference between Epiphany and Firefox, too
<raddy> ricanelite : yup, you are completely wrong
<masin> hello all
<jrib> raddy: you could grab the binary tarball and install to /opt if you wanted.  If they don't provide one, you would have to compile it.  Ubuntu is meant to be a stable system, so you won't see it in the Gutsy repositories
<frague__> I've a stability problem : sometines my screen freezes, mouse continue working, but nothing works on screen, and no way to restart X
<ricanelite> im looking at my Package Manager right now and Firefox-3.0 is listed there
<ikonia> frague__: crtl+alt+backspace not restart
<mizz> nautilus has trouble handling a folder with 10,000 mp3s, is there a better file manager i can use
<jrib> ricanelite: what package?
<IdleOne> Lord_Illidan: you can try asking for help in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<ricanelite> firefox-3.0
<Pici> ricanelite: check the version number on that. In addition epiphany-browser is NOT firefox
<saftle> mosibfu: kk, just now sent.
<frague__> ikonia : no, it doen't restart X
<raddy> jrib: but, somebody will surely provide a package
<saftle> brb, going to retry scripts.
<ikonia> frague__: does that mean your keyboard has also hung ?
<jrib> ricanelite: not beta1
<frague__> ikonia : Yes
<masin> does anyone know how evolution stores address books?
<jrib> raddy: maybe, maybe not
<ricanelite> oo okay then, Well they were asking for Firefox 3.0 so I was just telling them it was on the Package Manager
<Asperitas> can someone help me with my installation? it won't work even before I run ubuntu on my live cd.
<frague__> ikonia : when I push Caps-Lock, led doesn't blink
<raddy> ricanelite : yup, but it is not called epiphany
<Hadeshorn> hey i have a java executable
<Hadeshorn> how do i run it from the terminal?
<Lord_Illidan> The epiphany bit was the worst, I think..
<Hadeshorn> coz i can double click it to get it to work
<_BugeyeD> i'm getting this when attempting to delete a user --> userdel: user test2 is currently logged in
<Hadeshorn> but i want to see what is making it crash
<eldenz> what's the diff between 'synaptic package manager' and 'add/remove applications'?
<_BugeyeD> this user is NOT logged in ... where is userdel looking for this information?
<IdleOne> _BugeyeD: log the user out
<frague__> ikonia: When I tip Ctrl+Alt+F1 : Nothing appends... keyboard is frozen
<_BugeyeD> IdleOne: 07:52 < _BugeyeD> this user is NOT logged in ... where is userdel looking for this information?
<jrib> _BugeyeD: does the 'w' command confirm?
<IdleOne> _BugeyeD: als try sudo
<anzan> eldenz, both are gui frontends for apt.
<Hadeshorn> anyone?
<Pici> eldenz: Add/remove only allows you to add or remove a specific set of packages, Synaptic gives you finer control. Other than that, they are the same.
<Hadeshorn> trying to get aptana to work
<eldenz> anzan, so which should i use? what do the ubuntu-icons mean for synaptic?
<bmt2> hello to all
<eldenz> ah ok, thx
<anzan> Wikipedia has a great article on apt.
<bmt2> how do i turn on/off my wireless connection ?
<_BugeyeD> IdleOne: yes, w confirms. running userdel as root. i can't figure out where userdel is finding the false information.
<IdleOne> jrib ^^
<anzan> Use Synaptic. There's a key in the menu for the icons.
<_BugeyeD> doh ... jrib: yes, w confirms :)
<IdleOne> :)
<Lunks> I just installed ubuntu on a rather old pc, it's too slow. How to replace it with xubuntu without reinstalling? sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will do the trick?
<anzan> Lunks, yes.
<IdleOne> Lunks: yup that will
<Pici> Lunks: yep. Then just choose xfce from the gdm when you go to login
<anzan> Then uninstall ubuntu-desktop.
<Lunks> great. =)
<Lunks> I can uninstall ubuntu-desktop later, good to know
<IdleOne> anzan: no need to uninstall it
<_BugeyeD> Lunks: best yet, install edubuntu on a faster box, and use the slow one as a thin client
<Lunks> thanks for the massive response. =D
<saftle> mosibfu: same problem, :D.
<Hadeshorn> anyone? running a java executable?
<beasty> anyone ever got this error ?
<Hadeshorn> how do i do it?
<beasty> Nov 20 13:26:22 localhost pppd[3297]: Peer is not authorized to use remote address 192.168.0.60
<saftle> mosibfu: did you get my e-mail?
<IdleOne> Lunks: uninstalling ubuntu-desktop wont do anything
<Lunks> _BugeyeD: wish I had 2 machines. :P
<IdleOne> it is a meta-package
<Lunks> IdleOne: ok then
<_BugeyeD> Lunks: hey, Christmas is coming up ... :)
<jrib> _BugeyeD: paste the exact error given
<IdleOne> a text file in essence
<Pici> Hadeshorn: Its an executable? ./somefile
<frague_>  I've a stability problem : sometines my screen freezes, mouse continue working, but nothing works on screen, and no way to restart X
<_BugeyeD> jrib: i already did :)
<bmt2> can anyone tell me how to toggle on/off my wireless conneciton ?
<IdleOne> Lunks: install xubbbuntu-desktop and start to enjoy your new found OS :)
<Hadeshorn> Pici i try to type it in but nothing
<IdleOne> 3b?
<IdleOne> lol
<Pici> Hadeshorn: nothing? no errors?
<Lunks> ok
<Hadeshorn> Says command not found
<Lunks> 240mb ram isn't enough for ubuntu, remember you all =P
<IdleOne> xubuntu-desktop
<Lunks> cu
<Hadeshorn> but when I double click on it in gnome its fine
<_BugeyeD> jrib: i guess i could strace it to see what all it's doing, but was hoping to find a quicker answer
<saftle> bmt2: do you have a display icon with two monitors right to the left of your speaker symbol in the upper right hand corner of your screen?
<Pici> Hadeshorn: you need to replace somefile with the name of the executable
<Fakeraid0> hi.. i wanted to install a linux system and i did found a documentation where it was said "apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub". i want to install a 64 bit linunx. do i have to change a package of that??? is there another package for the linux-386?
<bmt2> saftle: i have the necessary icon...and it is telling me that my "wireless" is "ON"
<ikonia> Fakeraid0 install from the cd
<jrib> _BugeyeD: what is the result of: pgrep -u USERNAME
<Hadeshorn> the file is Green in the terminal
<Hadeshorn> does that mean anything
<bmamone> yes
<bmamone> Fakeraid0, get or burn a cd
<bmamone> and install it
<Fakeraid0> ikonia: its not possible like that, cause of the fakeraid
<saftle> bmt2: well if you right click that icon, you can click "enable wireless" and that should turn it off. If were talking about the same icon.
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: are you uing fakeraid driver that are not part of the kernel/initrd ?
<Pici> Hadeshorn: so you're currently in the directory with the file?
<Fakeraid0> it looks so.. i had to install dmraid on my livelinux
<raddy> Firefox 3 beta1 official tarball working great in gutsy
<saftle> bmt2: the check mark indicates it being on, and no checkmark indicating being off.
<Hadeshorn> Pici yes
<Hadeshorn> Pici in terminal and in Gnome
<Fakeraid0> ikonia: or am i wrong?!
<jrib> _BugeyeD: no need for strace, this is open source :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45226/
<Pici> Hadeshorn: Whats the filename?
<ari_stress> halo2 :D
<Hadeshorn> in Gnome i just have to double click it
<Hadeshorn> Aptana
<bmt2> saftle: when i right click all i see is : Properties - Help - About - Remove From Panel - Move - Lock to Panel
<Pici> Hadeshorn: and ./Aptana does nothing?
<Hadeshorn> ohhh
<saftle> bmt2: sorry can't help you the, guess we have a different set-up
<Hadeshorn> you need to do ./Aptana
<Hadeshorn> i did that and now its running
<saftle> bmt2: then*
<Hadeshorn> Awesome thanks
<bmt2> saftle: thanks for trying
<saftle> bmt2: np :)
<dilbert> #fh-wi06
<ikonia> raddy: you've been running it for about 1 minute, how can you be certain it i ok
<Hadeshorn> how do you list what version of java you have installed?
<jrib> Hadeshorn: java -version
<Teknomancer> i'm on Ubuntu baby!
<Hadeshorn> cool
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: dmraid i not in the ubuntu livecd ?
<Fakeraid0> do i need the linux-386 for a 64bit linux, too?? or do i need a linux-64 or anything like that
<Hadeshorn> Teknomancer! Welcome to freedom
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:  fixed it .. it was not /boot or /root
<Teknomancer> Jack_Sparrow:   it was jsut /initrd.img and /vmlinuz
<jrib> Fakeraid0: either (32bit is recommended)
<Teknomancer> the error was it was using hda5 instead of sda5
<Fakeraid0> ikonia: dmraid is on the livecd
<Teknomancer> weird
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: that fact that you don't undertand hat your doing, I'd urge you to not do it
<Teknomancer> because debian recognizes my disk as hda and not sda
<bmamone> I LOVE UBUNTU :_)
<bmamone> :-)
<Teknomancer> but what i don't like is
<ikonia> !offtopic >bmamone
<Teknomancer> i must download 96 MB of updtes :(
<Teknomancer> slow net
<Fakeraid0> ikonia: i tried a lot yesterday to install it with the installer, but it did not work properly
<Pici> !enter | Teknomancer :)
<ubotu> Teknomancer :): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Teknomancer: then don't do it
<Teknomancer> Pici: yes sorry
<Teknomancer> ikonia:  i hate running anything but the latest, greatest version of each software on my system :) i'll do it but probably over the weekend.
<Teknomancer> thx again for the help Jack_Sparrow, much appreciated.
<ikonia> Teknomancer: then don't moan about it
<xukun> hi all
<xukun> is there some kind of small linux version basen on ubuntu?
<psypher246> hey everyone. has anyone successfully gotten apt-mirror installed on gutsy, i keep getting "invalid config file specified at /usr/bin/apt-mirror" with a fresh iknstall and a vlid config file
<jrib> Teknomancer: ubuntu isn't for those who want the latest and greatest at the cost of stability
<tim__b> hi. i downloaded http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/fonts/urw/arial/ uarial font packe for tex-live and unpacked file to what i thought was the right target (/usr/share/texmf-texlive/). When i'm building my document i still get the error, that the fontfile couldn't be found.
<Fakeraid0> ikonia: the problem is, that i have a sata fakeraid.. and i dont want to delete my windows, so i tryed the faq on the internet.. but it was for 32bit systems i think...   is there a linux-64 or anything??  i think thats the only problem i have this time
<psypher246> xukun yes there is it's Jeos
<psypher246> but it's more for virtual applicances
<wam> I upgraded to gutsy and wanted to activate effects. They are there but I don't get window-borders. What could I do?
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: 1.) why do you want 64bit ? 2.) you need to consider what to do for the long haul, and maintenance of the system
<Daenyth|Laptop> I'm trying to troubleshoot a laptop with kubuntu on it. My father upgraded it the other week, and now his wireless card doesn't work right. I wasn't there for all of it, but I think it's possible that something went wrong with the update. Can anyone help me with this?
<xukun> psypher246, thanks but that is not what I,m looking
<psypher246> u mean someting more like damn small linux
<Daenyth|Laptop> Can anyone help me with that? First, knetworkmanager couldn't enable the card, so I went to cli and did it manually; when I ran dhclient it stalled after getting a bunch of SIOC*: Permission denied errors. I'm running it as root
<psypher246> has anyone successfully gotten apt-mirror installed on gutsy, i keep getting "invalid config file specified at /usr/bin/apt-mirror" with a fresh iknstall and a vlid config file
<Fakeraid0> ikonia: i just downloaded the 64bit version and have no other cdr :D   but ok.. ill try to get ready with this 64 bit now, and if i wont be able to get ready, ill go out and buy a new cdr ... :)  cu
<Fakeraid0> oh.. and are smilies allowed here?
<brobostigon> yes
<chew> what's that dockapp/kicker thingie they are playing with in all those videos?
<Fakeraid0> k.. thx.. and cu all later
<Pici> chew: Probably AWN (avant-window-navigator)
 * N3bunel brb
<timothe> I don't suppose there's a way to get Amarok to use gstreamer?
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: use the 32bit
<chew> let me check, you know what i'm talking about? the one when they drag the icons and stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> psypher246: Yes, but not until after I found a tutorial online.  It was something about a second reference file.
<Daenyth|Laptop> Anyone able to help with my question at all? It's somewhat important, my dad needs this laptop for work.. I'd hate to have to wipe it and install another distro just because of this
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: what is the problem
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: if your dad needs it for work you may want to consider comercial support
<Daenyth|Laptop> <<Daenyth|Laptop>> I'm trying to troubleshoot a laptop with kubuntu on it. My father upgraded it the other week, and now his wireless card doesn't work right. I wasn't there for all of it, but I think it's possible that something went wrong with the update. Can anyone help me with this?
<Daenyth|Laptop> <<Daenyth|Laptop>> Can anyone help me with that? First, knetworkmanager couldn't enable the card, so I went to cli and did it manually; when I ran dhclient it stalled after getting a bunch of SIOC*: Permission denied errors. I'm running it as root
<Daenyth|Laptop> It used to run fine before the update
<Jack_Sparrow> Daenyth|Laptop: Please dont repeat
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: ikonia was looking for a recap.
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: check if the laptop can see the wireless cards, check if the card is configured right (encyption etc)
<ikonia> Pici: not 2 though ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Pici
<Daenyth|Laptop> Jack_Sparrow: he asked me...
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: hi!
<sparr_w> After upgrading to ubuntu gutsy, I cannot print from OpenOffice.org apps.  They pretend to print, but nothing comes out of the printer.  I can print from anything else, including PDFs exported from OOo, so that's my workaround for now.  Any ideas?
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: iwconfig can see the card, I can iwconfig essid & iwconfig key, but when I do dhclient it doesn't work
<ArthurArchnix> Daenyth|Laptop: If you're running as root then that means you've enabled root on this laptop, is that right?
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: define doesn't work
<psypher246> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i will keep looking, absolutely no info re this on the google or ubnutu forums or debian forums
<Pici> Daenyth|Laptop: What kind of card is it?
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: check encyption
<Daenyth|Laptop> ArthurArchnix: well, "sudo su" for that session
<Jack_Sparrow> psypher246: I found it in the man pages for apt I think
<ikonia> Pici: you know its going to be some dodging broadcom
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: don't recommennd that
<Jack_Sparrow> I have 4 or 5 broadcom 43xx here and never had a problem
<Daenyth|Laptop> Pici: it's an orinoco gold B card, by lucent. Hermes chipset iirc
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: the fact that your doing "sudo su" suggests your "meddling" without understanding
<subpar> I think I found the problem of mine... mostly the card being fried perhaps
<Daenyth|Laptop> because I don't want to use 'sudo' with every command?
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: you don't have to
<Daenyth|Laptop> aha
<Jack_Sparrow> Daenyth|Laptop: That is asking for trouble
<ArthurArchnix> Daenyth|Laptop: I'm not saying it's related to your current problem, but running as root can cause unexpected permission errors. Just using sudo is not running as root.
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: so have you checked the the encyption, what error do you get back, have you tried assigning an ip address manually ?
<Daenyth|Laptop> I can't copy/paste the errors, as I get a few. I know the encryption is right because I tried both open and secure networks, with the correct key
<Daenyth|Laptop> let me try to assign one manually
<ArthurArchnix> Daenyth|Laptop: Since you said this started after the update, have you tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"  since then to see if there are any remaining installation issues from the last update?
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: ummerie the error,
<Daenyth|Laptop> ArthurArchnix: I would, if I could connect to the internet
<ikonia> summerie the errors that sould read
<ikonia> summerise
<cl4> #SURABAYA
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: just a moment
<brobostigon> !pastebin | daenyth|laptop
<ubotu> daenyth|laptop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
 * ArthurArchnix things that sounds reasonable. 
<ikonia> brobostigon: he can't cut and paste as he can't get to the internet on that box
<cl4> #SURABAYA
<brobostigon> ok
<ArthurArchnix> Daenyth|Laptop: I take it you don't have a wired connection that can be used with this laptop?
<ikonia> brobostigon: try to understand the question before wading in with 4 lines of usless factoid
<cl4> CO COOL
<Daenyth|Laptop> (All had "Permission denied"): SIOCSIFADDR, SIOCSIFFLAGS, SIOCFNETMASK, SIOCSIFBRDADDR, SIOCSIFFLAGS, SIOCADDRT
<jute> allo
<Daenyth|Laptop> ArthurArchnix: none at the moment, unfortunately
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: thats interesting how are you running dhclient ?
<brobostigon> i am sorry, i didnt understand, i think i may have missed something.
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: just 'dhclient eth1'
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: as root ?
<Daenyth|Laptop> yes
<Daenyth|Laptop> sec
<jute> i'm back with issues involving ubuntu 7.10, nvidia 5200 and a BenQ 1920x1200 widescreen panel.  atm i manage to get 1280x1024 absolute resolution with 1920x1200 virtual.  the virtual parts are garbled tho, and i want the 1920x1200 absolute.
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: if you do an ifconfig eth1 $ip $mask what do you get
<Daenyth|Laptop> first thing it outputs is "wifi0: unkown hardware address type 801" ... strange, I told it to use eth1
<jute> a) nvidia-settings claims i'm not running the nvidia driver (i am)
<Daenyth|Laptop> (dhclient)
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: ahhhh now we are getting somewhere
<Daenyth|Laptop> sec
<jute> b) displayconfig-gtk is otherwise fine, but only sets the 1280x1024 absolute
<jute> c) what else ... oh yeah, with analog cable i get 1920x1200 just fine, but it's ANALog ...
<Slart> jute: are you really really sure you're using the binary nvidia driver?
<jute> any help much appreciated
<jute> Slart, 100%
<santh_> can i have to install any driver software to connect the portable hard disc
<jute> jkantola@maggoteer:~$ lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<jute> nvidia               6218832  34
<jute> i2c_core               25104  2 nvidia,i2c_viapro
<jute> agpgart                33584  2 nvidia,via_agp
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: ok, when I ifconfig, I get (twice) SIOCFIADDR: No such device, eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags, No such device
<Daenyth|Laptop> strange..
<brobostigon> !pastebin |jute
<ubotu> jute: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: ok - so there is no eth1 device
<Slart> jute: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. see what xorg configuration file it is using
<jute> thanks, both
<aguitel_> santh_: what carajo are you doing to do?
<ArthurArchnix> Daenyth|Laptop: what is output of "groups user" replacing user with username.
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: so how where your testing it
<jute> i'll check
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: its not a user error
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: his device address is wrong
<santh_> what is carajo
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: the permission denied is because the device doesn't exist
<aguitel_> santh_: like fuck
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: but 'iwconfig' says there is an eth1 device, and works up until that point
<boair> hi
<Pici> !language | aguitel_
<ubotu> aguitel_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> aguitel_: that language is totally uncalled for
<pfwdtech> whats the comad to hightlight the username you want to address in IRC?
<santh_> poda punda
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: does it ?
<pfwdtech> *command
<Daenyth|Laptop> and it used to work, and when it did, it was eth1
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: Ah.
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: yeah
<Pici> !tab | pfwdtech
<ubotu> pfwdtech: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: forget "used to"
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: if you do "iwconfig eth1" what do you get
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: I was thinking maybe the update messed up user permissions.
<boair> any girl wanna get anal sex contact me in private pls
<pfwdtech> Hummm I've just started using chatzillia - not used to it
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: no the permission denied is trying to bring up or "create" a device that doesn't exist
<ikonia> jute: thanks
<Daenyth|Laptop> oh er... I took the card out to look at the model.. I feel rather stupid.. let me backtrack
<ikonia> jbsn: same on boair ?
<IdleOne> boair:
<kappo011> nazdar hoveda
<xipietotec> I was just about to contact you jrib :)
<ikonia> jrbi even
<IdleOne> that is so stupid
<ikonia> man, jrib
<boair> wht
<ikonia> boair: why did you say that, it is rude and offensive and uncalled for and nothing to do with the channel
<brobostigon> loair, that comment was inapropriate
<boair> sorry im new in here
<Daenyth|Laptop> ok, setting the ip with ifconfig (ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.120 255.255.255.0) gets me "SIOCFIADDR: Invalid argument"
<ikonia> boair: thats no excuse
<_slimshady_> I AM BRAZIl
<IdleOne> oh but you wont be here for long
<boair> which is the channels for sex
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: Have we seen the output of ifconfig -a?
<jrib> !br | _slimshady_
<ubotu> _slimshady_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> \deop jrib
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: thats because the device doesn't exist
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: I'm trying to get that
<xipietotec> boair, try a completely different server.
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: yeah, I uh.. forgot that I removed the card to check the model
<Daenyth|Laptop> I put it back in :P
<kappo011> hej je tu nejaki slovak slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia slowakia
<ikonia> jrib: kappo011 and boir - abuseive and flooding
<jrib> !sk | kappo011
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> oh your awake
<kappo011> jes
<IdleOne> did the lameotorium forget to lock the dorrs last night?
<IdleOne> doors
<jrib> kappo011: english only please
<kappo011> sorry ies
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: When I tried to set the ip the first time, I hadn't remembered to reinsert the card when I was checking the model
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: ok, so ifconfig eth1 now works ?
<kappo011> yes
<Daenyth|Laptop> setting the ip with ifconfig (ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.120 255.255.255.0) gets me "SIOCFIADDR: Invalid argument"
<MsK`> hi
<MsK`> how can I get opengl manpages ?
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: just do "ifconfig eth1" does it work ?
<Daenyth|Laptop> yes
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: what does it say ?
<Daenyth|Laptop> ok, when I just did 'ifconfig eth $ip", it worked
<Daenyth|Laptop> normal ifconfig output
<Daenyth|Laptop> what are you looking for in it
<jrib> kappo011: maybe ubuntu-sk.org helps you
<NET||abuse> how do i get the subnet of my connection?
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: ok, so no if you do dhclient - does it work
<ikonia> NET||abuse: ask your network administrator
<NET||abuse> as in not the local network connection subnet..
<Daenyth|Laptop> humm
<Daenyth|Laptop> it did
<kappo011> vie tu niekto po slovensky
<administrator__> i need help here, just installed gutsy to a new laptop and i need to get the apt updates from another machine on the net which is already updated
<jute> my xconfig is here (correction absolute resolution gets set at 1440x900) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45229/
<administrator__> how can i do that???
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: Thanks!
<ikonia> administrator__: that quite a long and manual tak
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: no problem
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: glad your working
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator__:   maybe burn a copy of or use /var/cache/apt/updates
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: Do you have any idea what that changed so that it worked?
<sacul> Hi
<administrator__> the net is kind of stalling here ..thats why
<sacul> how are you ?
<jrib> !cz | kappo011
<ubotu> kappo011: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<jute> looks like it doesn't agree with the refresh rate versus resolution
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: I suspect your udev rule didn't trigger when you put the card in
<sacul> help !
<sacul> xD
<IdleOne> !cloning | administrator__
<ubotu> administrator__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install google earth
<Daenyth|Laptop> alright. Well, I'll write a shell script / leave a note on the steps to get it working
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator__:   maybe burn a copy of or use /var/cache/apt/archives
<ikonia> pawan: look in the ubuntu repositories
<administrator__> thanks Jack will try dat
<Daenyth|Laptop> my dad's been meaning to learn more CLI anyway :P
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: there shouldn't be a need for a shell script, it should work now
<Daenyth|Laptop> oh alright
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator__: Sorry..  still not fully awake
<pawan> not there
<santh_> can i have to install any driver software to connect the portable hard disc
<santh_> can i have to install any driver software to connect the portable hard disc
<Daenyth|Laptop> ikonia: we installed from a kubuntu disk, but my dad wants to try the gnome interface; that's apt-get install gnome-desktop, correct?
<ikonia> Daenyth|Laptop: it i
<ikonia> is
<IdleOne> Daenyth|Laptop: ubuntu-desktop
<Daenyth|Laptop> aha
<pawan> any command
<ikonia> pawan: any command ?
<administrator__> i think that should work ( looking at /var/cache/apt/archives rit now )
<pawan> for google earth
<Daenyth|Laptop> and just as a point of curiosity, would that change the 'kubuntu' splash logo during boot?
<ikonia> pawan: enable all the repo's then search synaptic
<jw5801> yes daenyth is would
<administrator__> am seeing all the updates
<Daenyth|Laptop> neat
<Daenyth|Laptop> Well, thanks for the help :)
<jw5801> ubuntu-desktop will override the KDE splash and login
<jw5801> ubuntu-core won't though I think
<pfwdtech> Thats better
<jw5801> oh he's gone
<padski> rdesktop seems to have some typo or graphics bug.  right now I am looking at a "Sfarf" button :-)
<jw5801> hehe
<jrib> santh_: no, just plug it in
<pfwdtech> Im now using IrcII
<jw5801> gotta love that Sfarf button
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45230/
<thor> padski: are you sure the screen resolution is correct? I always run rdp and vnc at a size smaller than my screen
<Caleb> wow
<IdleOne> Caleb: yeah 1184 is correct
<Caleb> indeed
<IdleOne> kinda slow today though
<Caleb> and i thought the gentoo channel used to be bad
<psypher246> Jack_Sparrow: apt man page is very empty, apt-mirror page only refers to the mirrir.list file i have already worked on
<administrator__> hey Jack_Sparrow ... i have copiet the directory to a USB drive ...how can i add the directory to my sources.list?
<jute> updated my paste with relevant info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45232/
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator__: Just paste it to your other setup and it will look there first
<padski> thor: likewise, it is in a window.
<IdleOne> administrator__: copy from usb to the machine you want it on
<Slart> jute: do you have your xorg.conf pastebinned too?
<Jack_Sparrow> psypher246: Sorry but I dont have the link handy for setting up your own mirror.  If I run across it while you are here I will let you know
<IdleOne> administrator__: wait that is absolutely rediculous. sorry
<jute> i'll put it there, same paste page ok?
<Fakeraid0> ikonia: u remember? i asked i should install the linux-386 file... now i know that its a kernel.. and i got the 64bit kernel for that.. lets hope that ill be able to install it correct..     to this time, the whole linux installation looks very logical
<jute> Slart ^----
<Slart> jute: ok
<jute> k
<administrator__> you mean copy to /var/cache/apt/archives ???
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: use the 32bit verion
<administrator__> ok
<ikonia> version
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: that will only copy the .debs but wont install them
<jute> Slart http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45237/     <-- xorg.conf in the end
<mikko777> hello
<Fakeraid0> ikonia: i need the hard way.. and.. it SHOULD work also.. am i right? :D
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed, but when he does his updates it will
<_BugeyeD> jrib: utmp was the culprit; mv utmp/userdel/mv utmp worked. thanks for showing me the obvious place to look (that i missed, of course)!
<Slart> jute: looking
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: yup
<mcspiff> hello, i was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of a grub menu.lst that has a section for booting vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator__: I do that all the time.  I download once, burn to a cd and copy to the other machines
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: you will have serious problems with grub
<Fakeraid0> ikonia: why??
<administrator__> its easier that way
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<boontoo> hello i cant play an AVI file, i have all the codecs installed correctly can anyone offer advice, it just says things like "the file can  not be opened " deitdeda
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: because it won't see your disk to boot
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: so after copying just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<administrator__> especially whent you have a slow connection
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: as I keep telling you
<psypher246> Jack_Sparrow:  by following howtoforge's often incorrect howto's i was screwed. all i had to do instead of apt-mirror -c is sudo apt-mirror /etc/apt/mirror.list
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: but you keep telling me you have to do the hard way
<Slart> jute: just a quick thing to try.. remove the lines that specify horizsync and Vertrefresh.. I think it can detect those by itself.. or just comment them if you want to feel extra safe =)
<brobostigon> try playing the avi with vlc, that might work
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: the update will look in that folder before going online
<jute> Slart, will try.
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: If it is there it will use it
<pfwdtech> why is it that when i press table it foes to /msg NickServ ?
<padski> konqueror stopped responding earlier on :-(
<ArthurArchnix> mcspiff: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45240/  <Be warned, that depending on your disks and computer setup this may not work for you.
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: good to know .
<Pici> pfwdtech: you need to start typing the name of the person you want to talk to.
<Jack_Sparrow> psypher246: glad you got it
<jute> Slart, no difference from doing that
<psypher246> yeah now for the deluge
<pfwdtech> yep thats what im doing
<Fakeraid0> ikonia: ill tell u if it works.. or not
<Slart> jute: ok.. I looked at the benq site and it says those numbers are "Horizontal Frequency  	31-94 (KHz)
<Slart> Vertical Frequency 	50 - 85 (Hz)"
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: it on't
<Slart> jute: try inputting those instead
<jute> thanks i'll try
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: it won't
<Slart> jute: I think those numbers that are there are a bit too safe for your, I say this with quite a lot of envy, very large monitor =)
<pfwdtech> it changes to .msg NickServ regardless of what person i start putting in
<ikonia> Fakeraid0: why do you ask what to do and how to do it, to then ignore it
<jw5801> Jack_Sparrow: I tried doing that once, needed to reinstall so I copied the entire /var/cache/apt/ directory to an external drive then put it back after the install. Still ended up downloading everything again though
<jute> Slart yeah this is an OK panel though el-cheapo in parts of technology, i hear.  but i like looking at it :D
<jw5801> Jack_Sparrow: should I have just copied the .debs and put them in the archive subdir?
<Jack_Sparrow> jw5801: That is what I do.. just the debs
<Jack_Sparrow> jw5801: I do the whole folder, minus partial and lock.. :)
<boontoo> hello i cant play an AVI file, i have all the codecs installed correctly can anyone offer advice, it just says things like "the file can  not be opened " deitdeda
<mcspiff> ArthurArchnix: thanks, i can modify it to suite my needs
<ikonia> boontoo: report the exact problem not ditdeda
<snkmad> oh new nvidia driver out yesterday, wonder how it goes along with ubuntu
<jute> Slart still no difference
<Jack_Sparrow> boontoo: how did you install the codecs
<Slart> same thing in the xorg.log?
<jute> i'm simply ctrl-alt-backspacing to restart X, but that should be enough?
<boontoo> ikonia: i have an avi file, i have all the mplayer, vlc programs NOTHING works, in vlc it plays the movie for 3 seconds without sound, without video then stops
<jute> yeah, same thing in the log
<Slart> jute: hmm.. ok.. I'll be back again.. have to do some googling
<boontoo> i installed the codecs via apt get im not sure what i have installed all i know is ive spent 2 hrs googling and installing every codec
<jute> ok, and i'll pick up the BenQ manual
<ikonia> boontoo: what was the error you reported earlier
<boontoo> ikonia ill open it again and print the error
<jw5801> Jack_Sparrow: cool, I'll remember for when I'm setting up my mates laptop in a couple of weeks, cheers!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> jw5801: you can burn to a cd and add cd as a local repo
<boontoo> ikonia: Failed top open file:: 2006.wcup.avi
<ikonia> boontoo and thats the only line ?
<boontoo> ikonia: correct
<Jack_Sparrow> boontoo: Have you tried other avi files?
<milestone> is there a software available to convert a given visio 2003 document to pdf?
<ikonia> boontoo: run "file" against it
<boontoo> Jack_Sparrow: yes and they have worked
<snkmad> Improved usability of NVIDIA-settings at lower resolutions like 1024x768 and 800x600. thats good when you 1st install the system
<Jack_Sparrow> so it is just that one avi not all avi?
<boontoo> ikonia: .avi: data
<ikonia> boontoo: that doesn't look like a video file
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<boontoo> ikonia: oh gay
<boontoo> =(
<boontoo> yhbt on bit torrent once again
<boontoo> how can i scrape it for data
<ikonia> you can't
<snkmad> how do i see the deviceID of my gfx card?
<ikonia> boontoo: this is not an ubuntu problem
<boontoo> ikonia: where should i get help to resolve this
<ikonia> boontoo: don't know
<boontoo> ok
<jw5801> milestone: don't even know of  a tool one can use to open a visio doc, but there's things like cutepdf for windows. acts as it's own printer so anything can be printed to pdf
<milestone> jw5801: thx
<milestone> but i have no windows
<Jack_Sparrow> jw5801: Thanks for cutepdf... will note that..
<rubydiamond> how to remove .swp files in my project recursively
<rubydiamond> how to remove .swp files in my project recursively
<keitherz> how to use altcodes in linux
<pawan_> how to install bin file
<keitherz> how to use altcodes in linux
<jatt> chmod a+x bin file
<jatt> ./bin file
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan_: Did you get google earth working yet
<gordonjcp> !repeat | keitherz
<ubotu> keitherz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rubydiamond> how to remove .swp files in my project recursively
<wasalwaysbuddy> keitherz: find -name '*.swp'|xargs rm
<Tomcat_> rubydiamond: find . -iname *.swp | xarg rm
<gordonjcp> rubydiamond: tricky
<keitherz> ???
<jatt> find . -name *.swp -print | xargs -i rm -f \{\}
<gordonjcp> Tomcat_: "xargs"
<Tomcat_> rubydiamond: Or do a "find file" in the GUI, then remove them all.
<wasalwaysbuddy> keitherz: sorry that was for rubydiamond.
<keitherz> no im asking how to use altcodes
<padski> here is my sfarf button: http://picpaste.com/sfarf.png
<jw5801> milestone: hmm... well there's things like dia and kivio which are replacements, but I don't know if they can handle visio documents, worth looking into though.
<cousin_luigi> hello
<rubydiamond> jatt, is -print is compulsory?
<cousin_luigi> updater stopped working
<cousin_luigi> apt-get works though
<jatt> rubydiamond: no
<rubydiamond> jatt, it did not print anything
<jatt> rubydiamond: -print (or -print0) is default
<wasalwaysbuddy> rubydiamond: if your files may contain whitespace, you will want to add a -print0 to find and a -0 to xargs.
<Tomcat_> keitherz: http://andrew.triumf.ca/iso8859-1-compose.html
<rubydiamond> Tomcat_,  what is xargs
<Tomcat_> rubydiamond: xargs is a command that takes lines from standard input and puts them on the command line.
<jatt> rubydiamond: try
<jatt> find . -name \*.swp -print
<jatt> instead
<rubydiamond> wasalwaysbuddy, what is xargs
<Priceguy> My printer stopped working after I upgraded to 7.10. The job becomes Stopped and I get "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'". The printer doesn't react. Ubuntu can detect the printer and install the driver without problems. It's an HP DeskJet 710C. Can anyone help?
<jute> Slart i updated the paste with a new observation http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45241/
<jw5801> cousin_luigi: what do you mean, the updater stopped working? If "sudo apt-get update" returns success then it should be good
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: the gui one...
<Tomcat_> rubydiamond: Like, you have a file with file names to delete: "cat myfile | xargs rm"
<Slart> jute: ok.. btw.. you running 32bit or 64bit?
<jute> 32bit
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: apt-get upgrade works perfectly
<jw5801> cousin_luigi: so what happens when you try and run the gui one?
<rubydiamond> Tomcat_, got it thanks
<wasalwaysbuddy> rubydiamond: You can think of it as turning a vertical listing (separated by newlines) into a field listing (separated by spaces)
<ganjistus> i need frodo
<ganjistus> tuxfrodo
<rubydiamond> wasalwaysbuddy, got it thanks
<bauer_> my ubuntu can't see my usbstick ?
<ganjistus> i try to play frogger using my wife
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: it shows the packages that have to be updated
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: "verifying updates"
 * genii sips on a large black coffee
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: then again the same screen
<Slart> jute: does "sudo apt-get install read-edid" work for you?
<Jack_Sparrow> bauer_: What is the format on the stick?
<jute> checking
<jw5801> cousin_luigi: does running "sudo apt-get upgrade" update the packages? Or does it tell you that one or more cannot be verified and ask if you want to proceed?
<Slart> jute: read-edid is a small program that reads valid display modes from the monitor
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: it does
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: it works perfectly from the console
<Slart> jute: I can't run it here since it's not available for 64-bit systems
<padski> how do I stop the lcd going out of sync during boot ?
<jute> Slart yes it installed
<Slart> jute: try running it.. you might need sudo.. not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > padski
<ganjistus> some fat old ladies eat  a pancake, and drink a coffe using artificial sweetener
<pawan> how to install bin file
<Jack_Sparrow> ganjistus: Please stop
<bauer_> dono but it worked before i upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon
<jute> Slart it ends with "Your EDID is probably invalid.
<Jack_Sparrow> bauer_: run gparted and tell us if it can see the partitions on the stick
<jw5801> cousin_luigi: that's very strange... since they all use apt-get as a backend. Which gui are we using? synaptic?
<jute> before anything (seemingly useful)
<jute> i'm in the 1600x1200X1900x1200 weirdo mode now though
<jute> i'll try some more in 'normal' modes
<MenZa> You're in 4d, jute? Major scientific breakthrough happening there.
<Slart> jute: hmm.. perhaps that's why your monitor isn't detected properly by the dpkg-reconfigure thingy...
<jute> could be
<sorteal> lol
<Slart> MenZa: gnome does stuff our feeble minds can hardly comprehend =)
<jute> MenZa explanations here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45241/ :D
<MenZa> Slart: Quite :]
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: update-notifier
<bauer_> Jack_Sparrow: I have two usbstick a 1 G abd 4 G. I can't see either in gparted
<rubydiamond> What is the good and productive MySQL GUI client for ubuntu linux??????
<jute> Slart i'm positive however that the update-part in the paste really does set 1900x1200 absolute, and X just doesn't realize it has that much space (it's more like in 1600x800, judging by eye)
<Jack_Sparrow> bauer_: No idea..  someone here may know.. I assume they work in windows?
<padski> one of the strange symptoms of this rdesktop problem is that windows of funny text on the remote systems actually scroll.  the funny text moves up and down as expected but otherwise stays the same (funny).
<jw5801> cousin_luigi: it's still telling you you need to update after updating with apt-get?
<Slart> jute: yes.. that's the biggest valid resolution according to the xorg log
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: synaptic doesn't work either
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: no, it doesn't
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: I mean synaptic doesn't update
<ganjistus> a Quantum Leap happened to me!
<Slart> jute: no, sorry, it was 1440 something
<Balancin> i cant install anything (aptitude, apt-get) because error: dpkg: error processing phpgroupware (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<boontoo> well my ubuntu just crapped out, whats the log file to look for errors ?
<jute> Slart no difference for get-edid in 'valid' modes,
<Balancin> how to solve that?
<bauer_> Jack_Sparrow: they worked on feisty and they work on suse 9.3
<Jack_Sparrow> bauer_: But do they work NOW on those systems
<jw5801> cousin_luigi: ah, update as opposed to upgrade? dang similar terminology! Does it tell you which repository it's struggling to verify? or just keep cycling around and around?
<bauer_> Jack_Sparrow: gparted coredump when i try to update devicelist ?-(.   Yes they work now on whose systems :-(
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: sorry, I mean it doesn't mark packages to be upgraded
<padski> Jack_Sparrow, it is fine once X starts.  this is during the early boot.
<jw5801> boontoo: there are several, /var/log/*
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: no problems at all in accessing repositories
<rubydiamond> What is the good and productive MySQL GUI client for ubuntu linux??????
<Jack_Sparrow> padski: ..ok..  so it is just that momentary sync loss that you want to get rid of?
<Pici> rubydiamond: mysql-query-browser? mysql-admin?
<Slart> jute: what was the error message from read-edid?
<boontoo> jw5801: which one am i looking for though
<jaym> is there anyway to share a daap server over the net?
<padski> Jack_Sparrow, it goes out of range
<jw5801> cousin_luigi: ok, so it's telling you you need to upgrade a package then failing to do it? My immediate suggestion would be to upgrade via apt-get if that's working "sudo apt-get upgrade" and see if that tells you if it has any that aren't being upgraded or any that aren't verified
<jute> Slart "Your EDID is probably invalid.
<Jack_Sparrow> padski: but then comes back?
<padski> Jack_Sparrow, yup
<jute> with some ��
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: apt-get upgrade works flawlessly
<ganjistus> the Ganjitude alternates
<Jack_Sparrow> padski: Post your xorg to the pastebin .. it may just need a lower default res
<jw5801> boontoo: depends what happened! syslog is the most general
<jute> Slart i can put it all in the paste
<cousin_luigi> jw5801: but I'd Ãliketo be able to do it from updae-notifier
<rubydiamond> Pici, dont u know any other good?
<gordonjcp> jaym: is DAAP routable?
<rubydiamond> Pici, how to edit table rows in mysql-admin
<Slart> jute: sure, more info is better =)
<jaym> dunno i just got it running on my server last night so i am asking
<boontoo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> rubydiamond: join #mysqladmin
<ikonia> rubydiamond: this is ubuntu support
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: ganjistus is not here to help or get help .. just anoying
<ganjistus> i need two ubuntus for my son
<boontoo> jw5801: what do you think about this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45243/ ?
<gordonjcp> jaym: ah, it looks like daap *isn't* routable
<gordonjcp> jaym: have a look at gnump3d
<Thecks> Anybody know why I can't get Nautillius to connect to WebDav folders?
<ganjistus> i need a Sonbuntu
<DM|> So i want to set up a music server ( to play on my laptop when my music is at home) can this be accomplished?
<Thecks> DM| Of course :)
<ikonia> DM|: ye, just share the resources
<padski> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45244/
<DM|> how so? im trying ssh but no success
<gordonjcp> DM|: gnump3d
<ganjistus> bye mr. mario and luigi
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops > ganjistus
<jaym> gordonjcp: does that work as a daap server as well?
<jute> Slart new paste, it was complaining about me spamming the pastebin (:?) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45245/
<jw5801> cousin_luigi: ah, so they're not still telling you that things need upgrading in spite of apt-get working? I'm not sure what the issue is then...
<gordonjcp> jaym: no
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: fyi. using the > doesnt hilight the ops, nor does it set off an alert in #u-ops.
<Jakobsen> How do I use the original Ubuntu window decorations with Compiz?
<jw5801> boontoo: so you can't log in?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I just happen to have the trigger itself on hilight.
<DM|> gordonjcp i dont want to use samba, does gnump use that ? or what
<gordonjcp> jaym: unless you've got end-to-end multicast routing, you can't send daap over the internet ;-)
<joeltron> greetings all.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: then I should bang | it
<jute> i see now that there was more to it ...
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: next time, yes :)
<jaym> ah no good then. more important for me to share within my network
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<boontoo> jw5801: hmm no, i was intalling something and then ubuntu acted if i had just CTRL+ALT+Backspaced
<joeltron> any good raid-5 channels anyone could recommend?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I sent you a quick line when I saw where it was heading but you were out for coffee?
<ikonia> joeltron: 3are or LI
<ikonia> joeltron: 3ware or LSI
<Jack_Sparrow> padski: are you still using feisty?
<jw5801> boontoo: weird... well run "ls -la ~ | grep .X" and make sure .Xauthority is owned by root, because that's what syslog is complaining about
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I was actually checking our bantracker to see if there had been kicks before and if this needed a ban.
<joeltron> ikonia: thank you.
<DM|> gordonjcp can i use gnump without having a web server?my "server" is a ubuntu desktop box i use for VMs and remote management
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: np you guys do a great job
<padski> Jack_Sparrow, its an upgrade from gutsy
<boontoo> jw5801: -rw-------  1 root       root       163 2007-11-18 19:07 .Xauthority
<Mba7eth> .
<padski> s/from/to/
<boontoo> jw5801: im going to try and install again with clean logfiles see if i can catch the error
<Jack_Sparrow> padski: It might have something to do with your sis video card..  sorry I cant be of more help
<boontoo> jw5801: well it worked :\
<Thecks> Anybody know why I can't get Nautillius to connect to WebDav folders?
<wasalwaysbuddy> Thecks: Try Places -> Connect To Server -> WebDAV
<Thecks> I've done that, it always says Access denied
<Thecks> But I can access it from KDE / WinXP no problems
 * tomasz154_ zz
<_jason> Thecks: did you choose secure webdav?
<jw5801> boontoo: yeah, no idea, everything appears to be ok now.
<padski> Jack_Sparrow, no worries :-)
<boontoo> jw5801: it also happens when i exit an open gl game
<Bu-D> .dal.net
<Thecks> _jason: I've tried both
<jw5801> boontoo: you're running compiz, yeah? it crashes X every time I try and put a game fullscreen or change it's resolution
<boontoo> correct im using compiz
<jw5801> boontoo: I'll put that down to it being alpha. Try running the game under metacity. Run "metacity --replace" then the game. I have a shell script set up on a hotkey to switch between the two for when I want to play zsnes or anything similar
<jute> (Slart) here's another update on my issue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45246/
<Teknomancer> i've just enabled "Normal Effects" under Preferences-> Appearance..   is there a way i can just disable the workspace switching animation??
<Mark761966> I have virtual box :)
<Noodels> Hey, can someone help me test my program?
<seeitcoming> Teknomancer: gconf-editor then chance apps/compiz
<jw5801> Teknomancer: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" then fiddle with the settings under Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<seeitcoming> *change
<Jack_Sparrow> Noodels: what is the program and what format is it?
<Mark761966> What program is that, Noodels?
<boontoo> jw5801: you dont have internal on board crapfest like i do i take it switching between two windows managers is a daunting task, its taken me weeks to hack pretty much every driver to get it to work on ubuntu now its in that fragle peroid of limbo where it can either pull threw or snap its back
<JimGrey> Mark761966, i do also, working well
<Teknomancer> thanks seeitcoming and jw5801 :)
<Mark761966> Okay. Now what do I do with it Jim?
<Noodels> It's a python program, I'm learning to use sockets and I just went through a guide on opening up ports on my router.
<Mark761966> Okay.  That's me out then
<Noodels> All I need to do is find someone who's not in my lan to help me test it.
<JimGrey> Mark761966, is it stalled?
<Jack_Sparrow> Noodels: The python user room would be a better place to get that tested
<JimGrey> installed
<Mark761966> No, I just don't have anything to use it on, Jim
<Noodels> J.Sparrow : I can't get into the python user room for some reason... :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> Noodels: If it is a short script, post it and I will look it over
<Mark761966> I was hoping for a recommendation
<Mark761966> Man, my smileys rock :D
<Noodels> 14 lines in total.
<Jack_Sparrow> Noodels: Did they ban you for some reason?
<JimGrey> Mark761966, well, u can d/l a different linux distro, or an old version of windoze, etc
<Noodels> Nope, never went there.
<Jack_Sparrow> Noodels: Stick it in the pastebin and post a link here
<Mark761966> Can I download and run the iso files, Jim?
<Noodels> I connect up to irc.freenode.net and try /join #python but it doesn't work.
<jw5801> boontoo: I just have a dodgy ATi onboard. Runs alright with fglrx though. Switching between the two is pretty easy though, just running "metacity --replace" to start metacity and "compiz --replace" to start compiz. I just wrote a shell script so I could check which was running and switch to the other via one key combination.
<Noodels> I'll get a link where it is now.
<JimGrey> Mark761966, yes, in settings change the cdrom
<Pici> Noodels: you're on freenode right now, fyi.
<Mark761966> Okay
<LjL-Temp> Noodels, you *are* on freenode already. type /join #python, unless you're banned it *will* work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Noodels: I just got into the python room with no problems
<Mark761966> If I appear to be crying it's because I'm trying out some smiley commands *cry*
<Mark761966> Hmm
<Noodels> I need to be identified to join that channel?
<JimGrey> Mark761966, be sure to read the help
<Jack_Sparrow> Noodels: So.. register your nick.
<elkbuntu> !register | Noodels
<ubotu> Noodels: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Pici> !register | Noodels
<Mark761966> What if I don't have a CD ROM, Jim?
<ikonia> Mark761966: don't tes in here
<boontoo> jw5801: nice, i got my card working without fglrx and managed to get direct rendering on an intel onboard  32 dedicated PoS
 * elkbuntu does the 'i beat pici' dance
<ikonia> elkbuntu: how does that go
<Noodels> !register | Noodels
<JimGrey> the virtual box has one built it, just for such situations
<Noodels> Huh?
<Mark761966> Ah
<Mark761966> Okay
<Pici> Noodels: just see ubotu's message above.
<laboratorio43> hola
<laboratorio43> olah!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Hola.
<elkbuntu> ikonia, consists of me dancing around pici going 'nya nya nya nya nya, i'm faster than you!' and poking my tongue out at him :)
<Mark761966> I'm off to find a Linux distro to try
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Mark761966> Byee
<JimGrey> Mark761966, install the program and read the help
<laboratorio43> kmo taii?
<laboratorio43> kmo te iiamas?
<Noodels> I think I want to deal with the other problem first, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615699 , use the second code I pasted on that page, replace host with 214.44.50.141 and replace port with 4664.
<geoaxis> hello, can any one point to me the name of game which is like gorilla basic , but where there is alot of choice of weapon like exploding cow, bazooka etc
<geoaxis> its a funny game
<geoaxis> its a turn based
<Flynsarmy> grep -r "setPriceForCountry" *.php should work for all subfolders shouldn't it? Or have i got something wrong?
<Noodels> I'm running the server program now.
<Pici> geoaxis: wormux perhaps?
<geoaxis> yeah, thanks
<seeitcoming> geoaxis: err...worms?
<ehird1> ubuntu crashed a few times soon after i started using the desktop (i.e. firefo, xchat open) as you can ses
<ehird1> now, i get grub error 18
<ehird1> i had this on another machine once
<ehird1> what does it mean again
<ehird1> and how do i fix it
<Pici> Flynsarmy: I havent had sucess grepping recursively and specifying with wildcards the filenames.
<Pici> Flynsarmy: Although I might not be doing it correctly, try asking in #bash if you dont get a good respose here.
<Flynsarmy> Pici thanks
<sbucatino> ?
<Gumm1> hi
<jw5801> boontoo: that's an impressive effort! I tried running a newer version of the ATi driver that supported aiglx, but I couldn't get it running so I wound up giving in and submitting to the memory hog that is Xgl.
<boontoo> jw5801: well im an ubuntu noob but theres some GREAT howtos out there, on a side note i patched my broadcom to inject packets at a terrific rate, ubuntu said that was impossible but there is guides out there!
<BADKITTY> Morning
<Gumm1> good day
<BADKITTY> Room is slow right about now
<Slart> jute: try changing the modeline for the 1900x1200 res to this "Modeline "1920x1200" 204.95  1920 2024 2272 2744  1200 1200 1203 1244"
<jmazaredo2> is there a problem on 7.10 repository
<Slart> jute: and try changing the horizontal freq to 31-94 Khz
<BADKITTY> Can anyone recommend a channel for home automation using linux?
<Slart> jute: see if that changes anything
<Pici> BADKITTY: try ##linux first
<Pici> jmazaredo2: Are you getting an error?
<jmazaredo2> yha
<Pici> jmazaredo2: what error?
<jmazaredo2> something like gpg key
<jmazaredo2> but i also done that
<jmazaredo2> adding gpg key
<jmazaredo2> still problem
<Pici> jmazaredo2: Can you pastebin the exact errors?
<ehird1> anyone?
<Pici> !paste | jmazaredo2
<ubotu> jmazaredo2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Niculittu> hello
<sorteal> hi
<atriv> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ehird1> grub error 18, how do i fix it again?
<Niculittu> ca someone help me to control light in my laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> BADKITTY: look into anything relating to X10 technology
<Noodels_> After registering I can't get back onto my registered nickname, how do I login?
<Pici> !ghost | Noodels_
<ubotu> Noodels_: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Priceguy> My printer stopped working after I upgraded to 7.10. The job becomes Stopped and when I try to cancel I get "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'". The printer doesn't react. Ubuntu can detect the printer and install the driver without problems. It's an HP DeskJet 710C. I have restarted the printer service.
<ehird1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Noodels_> It says I'm not currently online.
<ehird1> !error18
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error18 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ehird1> !grub18
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub18 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot | ehird1
<ubotu> ehird1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ehird1> :|
<Galaxor> How come so few packages come with manpages nowadays?  And where do I get them?  Specifically, I'm missing the manpages for mt-daapd and for the glib api.
<Noodels_> Feh, I give up.
<Neo`> all you - cyku
<Neo`> )))
<Neo`> vot tak vot
<Pici> !ru | Neo`
<ubotu> Neo`: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Neo`> pashol ti Ha Xyu
<Pici> !english | Neo`
<ubotu> Neo`: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Neo`> Pici, fuck off!
<jute> Slart, with that modeline i fall back to 800x600 (ie. X doesn't get it, afaik)
<Niculittu> In my laptop webcam doesn't work...can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bye neo
 * Pici does his 'elkbuntu is faster than him today' dance
<Pici> s/dance/shuffle
<elkbuntu> Pici, seems he does know at least two english words ;)
<ehird1> Neo`, fsck off!
<ehird1> ;)
<digit> when i click on a folder...to view it's contents. which program is running to display the folder contents?
<elkbuntu> ehird1, he's gone, and if you continue like that, you'll be following, ok?
<LjL-Temp> digit: nautilus
<ehird1> elkbuntu: it was a joke.
<digit> LjL:Temp: Thanks.
<elkbuntu> ehird1, it's not a funny one
<digit> LjL-Temp: Is this also for Enlightenment desktops?
<LjL-Temp> digit: i don't think so, but i have no idea
<digit> LJL: It doesn't seem like it.
<Slart> jute: hmm.. I'm running out of things to try now.. I think your edid-data is borked or non-existing, that's would explain why X can't autodetect your monitor... I also think you should manually specify the horiz and refresh rates from benq's site (since X can't do it right).. but what the next step is I don't know
<Whitor> Hi, I can't get to a local server on my intranet... I can ping its ip, but when I try to ping its name it says Ping: unknown host.   Yet... and here is the important part, nslookup servername revelals the correct name resolution.... any ideas?
<ehird1> anyone know about grub error 18?
<jute> yeah.  i'll switch back to VGA analog now.  thank you SO MUCH for all your help, we got pretty far and i'm sure *something* will come up in one point or other :)
<jute> i'll try to figure out why i can't run nvidia-settings properly etc
<Teknomancer> wow, that pidgin notification thing has been fixed!! great. Now clicking takes me to the correct workspace than just plopping the window on the current one. i'm liking ubuntu quite a bit :)
<Slart> ehird1: yes.. it's one of the most asked questions here.. sadly I can't remember any good answers to it..
<jmazaredo2> the apt-get error looks like something like this failed to fetch http://blahblhablha hash sum mismatch
<Jack_Sparrow> ehird1: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<ehird1> Slart: well if ubuntu didn't crash about 3 times (literally) in a row for no reason this wouldn't have happened :P
<Slart> jute: you're welcome.. and good luck in getting it all to work
<ehird1> Jack_Sparrow: yes except the hard drive is fine, i've had this problem before i just can't remember the solution
<Slart> ehird1: hehe.. I think error 18 might be about grub not finding files or partitions it's supposed to boot from
<ehird1> Slart: no, the files are fine and there
<digit> anyone use gOS?
<Jack_Sparrow> ehird1: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS     get it under 1024
<digit> it's pseudo friendly!
<Slart> ehird1: then perhaps the disks have switched places for some reason? new partition somewhere?
<ehird1> Jack_Sparrow: >the harddrive is fine. it was booting 20 minutes ago. i have had this problem before and it was not the hard drive. please read my messages before replying.<
<terryd> Whiter: What happens if you put that entry in your /etc/hosts file?
<ehird1> Slart: no! it just crashed - 3 times - and then this happened
<jatt> hi, I use gnumeric and abiword they are great. I am looking for a presentation application _DIFFERENT THAN OPENOFFICE_ (which can read powerpoint files) for gnome, any advice?
<Jack_Sparrow> ehird1: I did...  and you didnt bother to read the link provided
<ehird1> Yes I did.
<Jack_Sparrow> yea right
<Profanephobia> calm down folks
<digit> laughing ol
<ehird1> Jack_Sparrow: because I have so much to gain from lying about what i did read and didn't
<ehird1> Jack_Sparrow: I googled it to start with, it was the first article thre.
<buzztu> what do i do with a .bin file?
<ehird1> incidentally, none of the causes or solutions there apply.
<ehird1> which is what i just said.
<jmazaredo2> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release
<Slart> ehird1: and all your drives are still working?
<ehird1> Slart: of course. i'm talking to you from windows.
<ehird1> and the other drive is /fine/
<jmazaredo2> thats the error when using apt-get update
<ehird1> i can 100% assure you that it's not a problem with the drive having lost files, or not being in a certain segment
<Slart> ehird1: well.. then it's the "pizza way".. buy your local linux-guru a pizza and say he can have it after he fixes your computer ;)
<displague> has anyone been using the latest x packages in hardy?  My scroll speed in firefox/thunderbird/ any large window has greatly suffered. 3d effects of compiz however seem normal.
<ehird1> Slart: local linux guru? you overestimate this place :-)
 * ehird1 is probably the closest thing to a UNIX guru within a few miles, but I am grub-retarded :-)
<bazhang> grub error 18 Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: Dont waste your breath
<_jason> !hardy | displague
<ubotu> displague: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ehird1> bazhang: Yes. that'st he error I am getting.
<ehird1> bazhang: however, it doesn't exceed the maximum
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: heh--just trying to clarify :}
<Slart> ehird1: if I were you I'd boot from a live cd and do the steps described in setting up grub.. ie set boot drive, grub setup etc etc.. it's a little bit like the old "reboot, reinstall"-solution but it's all I've got to offer
<[Ramy]> hi all, i get this message for my stick  writing operation , "Read only file system " how i can change that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: appreciated
<ehird1> Slart: :/ i guess
<displague> domo arigato mr. ubotu
<ikonia> [Ramy]: what file system is on the "stick"
<[Ramy]> Fat32
<[Ramy]> ikonia Fat32
<Slart> ehird1: here's a good page to read for suggestions.. http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656&highlight=grub+error+collection
<ikonia> [Ramy]: fat32 has no file system permissions so it must be mount permissions remount (man mount) with read/write permissions
<ehird1> Slart: gosh, gentoo... any cflags twiddling in there before i click? ;)
<riccardo> hi all
<ehird1> "Try an update for your BIOS and/or move your boot partition to the front (or at least into the appropriate range). " <-- which, as i said, isn't the problem
<ehird1> is the only solution offered for 18
<riccardo> can someone help me with screenlets repository?
<Slart> ehird1: no cflags.. just lots of grub errors (and lots of.. yes I know you *think* you did.. but did you really ?..) =)
<ehird1> Slart: think i did what i really what.
<billenium> how do i completely remove samba, everything named samba, and everything samba related from my HDD?
<Slart> ehird1: look further down.. it can also be about bios detecting disks in another order than grub
<ikonia> billenium: remove teh samba package
<billenium> o.0?
<ehird1> Slart: i'm 100% sure it's right
<ehird1> it was literally
<ehird1> ubuntu working, blah
<ehird1> freeze
<ehird1> grub comes up
<ehird1> error 18
<Slart> billenium: "sudo apt-get remove --purge samba.*" might work.. might want to throw in a -s before running it for real
<DaveG|> hi, for some reason network manager and the default normal network config will not detect any wireless networks anymore
<chaplan> how does one restart compiz in gutsy??
<bazhang> compiz --replace
<DaveG|> compiz --replace chaplan i think
<Slart> ehird1: my guess is something broke in your boot process.. bios resetting something.. some grub files broken.. disks resetting.. something that made the system not finding the boot drives, boot files etc
<bazhang> from the run command window
<jmazaredo2> pici u there
<Pici> jmazaredo2: yes.
<ehird1> well, i don't really care what happened
<ehird1> just how to fix it :-)
<jmazaredo2> thats the error
<chaplan> works great, thanks :)
 * genii slips Pici a coffee
<DaveG|> can anyone help me with my wireless network problem xD
<riccardo> i can't install the pgp key for the screenlets repository.. what i have to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: next time make it decalf
<Pici> jmazaredo2: When was the last time you tried updating?
<jmazaredo2> am i the only one having problem in aptitude update in 7.10?
<jmazaredo2> just a couple of hours at the office
<jmazaredo2> its a freshh installation
<jmazaredo2> then i used source o matic
<jmazaredo2> i installed the gpg key
<LoveNPeace> Which package contains the auditd daemon ?
<Slart> !search auditd
<ubotu> Found:
<Pici> LoveNPeace:  auditd, in universe
<DaveG|> can anyone help me? my wireless has just suddendly stopped working
<Pici> jmazaredo2: I need to take a phone call, someone else in the channel may be able to help you.
<Slart> ubotu.. that's not very helpful... I'm most disappointed.. no cookie
<ehird1> :/
<mosibfu> Slart: bots dont like cookies :P
<Slart> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jack_Sparrow> !botsnack
<Jack_Sparrow> darn
<destinyking> hello all
<Slart> ok.. no cookie there.. thought there were =
<slytherin> Does anyone have any idea what is size of a desktop install on PPC?
<Slart> =)
<LoveNPeace> Pici: E: Couldn't find package auditd, universe is in sources.list
<ikonia> slytherin: about 400 as I recall for 7.04
<tim> hi
<DaveG|> i've ran iwlist scanning... and it says eth1 No scan results....
 * ehird1 is sure there must be a trivial solution
<ehird1> :)
<Ahmad__> hi
<Slart> !info auditd
<ubotu> auditd: User space tools for security auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 216 kB, installed size 648 kB
<DaveG|> though thereare networks around here
<tim> how do i install an older version of wine ?
<mikebeecham> Hey Ubotu...long time no speak
<slytherin> ikonia: 400 what? I am talking about desktop default install i.e. with gnome
<jmazaredo2> i think there is a problem in updating ..
<mikebeecham> he's a great mate
<ikonia> slytherin: meg
<destinyking> plz anyone help me regarding using this software Wubi
<LoveNPeace> Hmm, not in feisty ?
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: wubi is a bad idea
<ikonia> destinyking: wubi is not supported
<tim> destinyking:  I don't thinnk they have wubi for 7.10 yet ?
<slytherin> ikonia: 400 or 4000. I read somewhere that 5 GB disk space is recommended.
<LoveNPeace> Where can I read about upgrading from feisty to gutsy ?
<destinyking> whenever i run this wubi software
<ikonia> slytherin: 5gb is recommended to have free space, I recall the install being only approx 400 meg
<LoveNPeace> without full reinstall ?
<ikonia> destinyking: Wubi is NOT surpported
<destinyking> sorry is this not the correct channel
<tim> ****Excuse me how do install an older version of wine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: There is not correct channel for wubi
<buzztu> any have any ideas on how to install Gallery Remote 1.5?
<destinyking> cant i discuss here anything about wubi here
<ehird1> Wubi? ah, looks like something such as http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<bazhang> buzztu: from the repos?
<slytherin> ubotu: tell LoveNPeace about upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> tim: You might have better luck asking how to get the current version working
<Slart> tim: download the deb or tar from winehq.com
<tim> !wubi
<ehird1> except from the sounds of it much less stable
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<ehird1> :-)
<destinyking> i have downloaded
<destinyking> it
<destinyking> but its connecting to internet and download linux distro
<slytherin> destinyking: Why do you need wubi?
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: You run the possibility of trashing your ntfs/windows
<tim> Slart:  Ok i downloaded a Tar what now?
<jmazaredo2> anyone here using 7.10 having problems in apt-get or aptitude?
<destinyking> but i want to install from cdrom
<brobostigon> http://wubi-installer.org/
<slytherin> jmazaredo2: what kind of problem?
<jmazaredo2> updating
<ikonia> destinyking: Wubi is NOT surpported
<pbn> Hello, how can I completely disable SCSI using a parameter in grub at boot-time ?
<Slart> tim: your life will be easier if you download the deb-file instead
<bastid_raZor> the latest tzdata update seems to fail..
<ikonia> pbn: disable SCSI ?
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: You do not need wubi to install from cd rom
<slytherin> jmazaredo2: paste errors somewhere
<pbn> ikonia: yeah, disable SCSI support in the kernel
<jmazaredo2> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release
<Slart> tim: you then uninstall your current version of wine "sudo apt-get remove wine" or something.. depending on how you installed it..  and then install the deb you've download by doubleclicking it
<ikonia> pbn: well grub doesn't use the kernel, so be clear about what you want, scsi support in grub or the kernel
<jmazaredo2> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release:
<pbn> ikonia: well yeah :)
<destinyking> Ubuntu is installed within a file in the windows file system (c:\wubi\disks\system.virtual.disk), this file is seen by Linux as a real hard disk.”
<destinyking> i got a ubuntu cd
<ikonia> destinyking: for the last time, Wubi is NOT supported here
<pbn> lemme reformulate: how can I add parameters in the grub stanza to tell the kernel to completely disable SCSI ?
<jmazaredo2> i updated gpg change mirrors
<[Ramy]> ikonia  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/flash -rw , i tried this and it does not work  it still read only :(
<jmazaredo2> still problem
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: What part of NOT SUPPORTED are you having a problem with.
<slytherin> destinyking: Can you tell us why do you need to install Ubuntu inside Windows?
<Whitor> Hi, I can't get to a local server on my intranet... I can ping its ip, but when I try to ping its name it says Ping: unknown host.   Yet... and here is the important part, nslookup servername revelals the correct name resolution.... any ideas?
<ikonia> [Ramy]: the -rw comes before the devices
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: Put in the cd and power up.. follow the prompts
<destinyking> bcoz i dont want to mess my hdd
<yellabs> use vmware or virtualbox to install ubuntu inside windows, just a thought
<destinyking> creating two extra and separate partitions
<bastid_raZor> destinyking, having windows is a mess enough
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: You run MORE of a risk using wubi
<ikonia> Whitor: what is nswitch.conf set to
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: Dual boot works fine
<ikonia> destinyking: if you persist to ask about WUIB
<Whitor> ikonia: let me check
<bazhang> destinyking: stay away from wubi; the ubuntu live cd will do fine--you can try before you decide :}
<slytherin> destinyking: Then use live CD directly. Or separate hard disk.
<Whitor> ikonia: locate nswitch.conf doesn't show the file
<Slart> Whitor: I don't know if ping and nslookup use different ways of doing the name resolution.. you could try running nslookup server dns-server-ip or whatever the syntax is to specify the dns server you want to use
<slytherin> jmazaredo2: I am not getting any problem. Can you paste the complete error somewhere?
<bazhang> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<destinyking> i dont have much knowledge about what dual booting is
<ikonia> Whitor: /etc/nswitch.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: One of the great things about ubuntu is the support.  If you insist on using wubi, we can NOT help you when you have a problem.. not IF you have a problem
<ikonia> Whitor: /etc/nsswitch.conf sorry
<Whitor> Slart: I'm using my own DNS. and its not ping... its http that I really need...
<Whitor> ikonia: thaks
<jmazaredo2> ill check again later ty slytherin
<slytherin> destinyking: You don't need much knowledge of dual booting. Just go ahead and install Ubuntu
<destinyking> anyways thanx a lot to everyone
<Whitor> ikonia: is this the line we are looking for? hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<ikonia> Whitor: yes, thats an interesting line
<drulux> I can't get JACK to run. I keep getting XRUN callbacks.
<drulux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45227/
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: Do you understand how a livecd works?
<drulux> Anything wrong with this?
<yellabs_> hmm
<yellabs_> lost connection
<[Ramy]> ikonia , it does not work till now the same message even i nuatilus under sudo permissions
<Whitor> ikonia: interesting in a good way? or a bad way?
<destinyking> yaa i have used to run live cd few times but it runs very slow
<Asperitas> hello, I need help with my videocard driver! I had to install ubuntu through text-install with the alternative cd. Now it's installed and I want to install my videocard since ubuntu is running in low gfx mode
<bastid_raZor> destinyking, more than likely you'll have to run the windows install disk at the end to fix some files.. windows tends to spread their system files all across the partition. simple repair from the install disk should do it
<anzan> Jack_Sparrow, why do you say "WHEN you have a problem" re Wubi? I'm just wondering?
<ikonia> [Ramy]: show me the output of "mount" in a pastbin please
<ikonia> Whitor: unusual
<destinyking> and also i dont any of my windows drives using linux
<Whitor> I like unusual
<ezequiel> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Asperitas> I went to system > administration > restricted drivers manager, I selected my driver and it gives an error
<Jack_Sparrow> anzan: Few installs are 100% trouble free....  He will most likely have some issue or question..
<ezequiel> hellloooooooo
<Whitor> hola ezequiel
<Slart> Whitor: could you pastebin the output of the nslookup command? and the contents of /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ikonia> Whitor: what are you trying to resolve?
<mikebeecham> I dont suppose anyone knows how to install Hellanzb?
<Whitor> slart sure... one minute
<ezequiel> hola
<anzan> Jack_Sparow, I see. That's too bad as it seems a good project. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: all the more reason not to let Linux use your windows drive eh?
<Slart> Whitor, ikonia: I have the same line in my nsswitch.conf
<jaym> why is it on rhythmbox and banshee switching from one song to another using a daap server causes it to stop playing?
<destinyking> @ sir jack sparrow
<ezequiel> who speak spanish??
<destinyking> i dont see any of my windows drives listed when using linux
<Jack_Sparrow> poquito
<destinyking> y so
<Slart> !es | ezequiel
<ubotu> ezequiel: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<tvisto> Hi, i got very novice question. A printer is connected to Windows inside a network and how do I find this printer on Ubuntu?
<Hyber[at]Work> when I try and boot from the CD, I can press enter to start ubuntu... I can move around and choose to boot from harddisk.. but nothing happens if I try and boot into ubuntu... Anyone know what that could be?
<Slart> tvisto: using samba... it does shared drives and printers
<Jack_Sparrow> Hyber[at]Work: Nothing happens... nothing at all
<destinyking> what should be done so that i can see my windows drives in linux
<ezequiel> de donde son?
<tvisto> Slart: do i have to install it on my pc then yeah?
<Hyber[at]Work> Jack_Sparrow, CD-drive just blinks and then nothing more
<Jack_Sparrow> destinyking: should not be a problem.. ntfs read has always worked
<Hyber[at]Work> Jack_Sparrow, I does not leave the menu
<tvisto> Slart: thanks you helped alot!!!
<Slart> tvisto: nope.. samba is the linux software that does about the same thing as the sharing stuff on a windows machine
<Jack_Sparrow> Hyber[at]Work: check the cd for defects?
<Hyber[at]Work> Jack_Sparrow, I tried from 2 different (dell) machines and in a vmware server..
<Whitor> Slart: ikonia: here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m57012bf1
<[Ramy]> ikonia , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45256/
<Hyber[at]Work> Jack_Sparrow, that options does not work either..
<underdawg> what's the name of the program that is like an ftp interface for windows to transfer files via ssh?
<tvisto> Slart: Thanks again!
<underdawg> win something
<Jack_Sparrow> Hyber[at]Work: Bad burn or download
<underdawg> I need to d/l it
<ezequiel> where are you from(alls)?
<dlapoint> underdawg, winscp
<Hyber[at]Work> Jack_Sparrow, sounds wierd that I can boot from it then.. but I guess I should try and download from another place.. got any recommendations?
<destinyking> no, i dont see any windows drives(ntfs partitions) listed
<underdawg> dlapoint: thank you
<dlapoint> no problem
<Slart> Whitor: and you can't ping server1.avc.local?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hyber[at]Work: You can use one of those other machines to verify the md5... nero has a free md5 checker
<Whitor> Slart: Crrect... odd isn't it?
<brobostigon> !fdisk | destinyking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underdawg> is there a way of seeing if ubuntu will like an asus board that I'm buying?  (ASUS a8r-mx)
<Whitor> Slart: but I can ping the ip
<underdawg> google didnt help me
<Hyber[at]Work> Jack_Sparrow, okay will try that..
<mikebeecham> Can anyone help me install Hellanzb?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Whitor> and nslookup resolves ...
<Slart> Whitor: yes.. very odd.. it just quits with a "unknown host"?
<Whitor> Slart: yep
<yellabs_> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underdawg> uh-oh it says a8r-mvp but now a8r-mx
<ramza3> I installed FF3a8 through apt, I want to install beta, I dont think it is available, should I install it the normal way?
<underdawg> hmm
<Whitor> Slart: is it possible that its trying to go out trough my wireless card? ... which isn't connected to anything... ?
<yellabs_> hmm, ubotu needs to learn some new things
<Whitor> but nslookup is going out through my wired connection and thus working fine ...
<yellabs_> !qparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> Whitor: that sounds like a very annoying behaviour..
<Alin> hello
<yellabs_> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<yellabs_> ah , its knows something
<yellabs_> :P
<Whitor> Slart: annoying indeed, thanks for sympathizing.
<Alin> i have a problem with the splash screen
<Alin> can anyone help me ?
<yellabs_> Alin whats the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alin> it appears a message "Authentication failed" (gutsy)
<rubydiamond> my mysql-admin asks me to login to localhost connection everytime I click edit data.. how to make it permanent?
<Slart> Whitor: what does the command "route" tell you.. put it on the same pastebin?
<lusepuster_> Hi folks-running gutsy w some few KDE apps, including Kopete for video chat... My prob is, only Kopete is stable for that (skype beta crashes the video, amsn don't work), but when I see my g/f, the image lags terribly, like, for minutes. Known problem,and is there a cure?
<Alin> i can't do anything
<Alin> any ideea ?
<yellabs_> Alin : caps lock on?
<stefg> lusepuster_: not sure if it's related but you could try disbling ipv6
<stefg> !ipv6 | lusepuster_
<ubotu> lusepuster_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Alin> it appears before a press any key
<Alin> i can't access the user input box
<rubydiamond> my mysql-admin asks me to login to localhost connection everytime I click edit data.. how to make it permanent?
<Pici> rubydiamond: try asking in #mysql
<ourumov> tst
<ourumov> hi
<lusepuster_> stefg; my image goes throught to her fine-fine, just hers going the other way that's slow... would that seem like an IPv6 prob?
<Mark761966> I downloaded the gOS iso. Can anyone talk me through getting it to work in virtual box?
<thedefender> hi all is there a way to make a program not go through XGL when XGL is enabled on the desktop
<thedefender> and wil DRI still be available to the program
<Pici> Mark761966: Try asking in #vbox, gOS is not Ubuntu
<rubydiamond> my mysql-admin asks me to login to localhost connection everytime I click edit data.. how to make it permanent? I am on Ubuntu
<stefg> lusepuster_: i don't know. but it doesn't hurt trying, even if it doesn't do anything it's safe to have it disabled
<Alin> it a simple dialog box, not like the "wrong user/password" one
<Alin> it is*
<ArthurArchnix> I'm sick of rythmbox giving me import errors. What would the command look like to recusively scan every folder under /music and delete all files with extension .db Something like this? >rm -R *.db /mnt/music<
<lusepuster_> stefg: Okay thanks...
<ramza3> anybody know where I can get a firefox3beta deb package or ubuntu install
<DaveG|> exit
<DaveG|> nooo
<ourumov> I tried to mount a ext3 (and several others) partition while installing ubunto but it doesn't work! "No such device". But device is there and has a major as well minor device number. Altough my hdd seems to be /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda.   Any ideas?
<stefg> ourumov: ubuntu uses libata for Pata now, so it's norml that hda became sda
<Alin> so... anyone can help me ?
<stefg> !uuid | ourumov
<ubotu> ourumov: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Whitor> Slart: new pastebin with route: http://pastebin.com/m57eb54cf
<bastid_raZor> if tzdata failed to update correctly via apt-get .. i should sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata ? what does after that
<DM|> Anyone notice in gutsy when you "open with" GIMP it opens up a new gimp every single time you do that to a new picture/xcf
<ehird1> So how do I reinstall GRUB?
<ehird1> I can probably get into recovery mode.
<ourumov> stefg: ok with sda. uuid? you mean i should try /dev/disk/by-uuid/.... ?
<jaym> why is it on rhythmbox and banshee switching from one song to another using a daap server causes it to stop playing?
<stefg> ourumov: i don't know what you want to do ... the !uuid factoid has just some info why your hda is sdy now
<ourumov> stefg: ah ok
<VSpike> Hey guys - can anyone help with tools to compare directory contents recursively?
<VSpike> I tried diff but it doesn't seem to be exactly what i want
<jahdeko> hi
<stefg> ourumov: and generally it's a bad idea to mount any partitions manually during install, since they need to be mounted in /target
<ArthurArchnix> The man page on 'rm' isn't too helpful in terms of explaining how to use wildcards. If I'm at /mnt/music and I have a hundred folders and want to delete every file with extension .db in all those folders, would this command work "rm -r *.db" or would that search my entire hard drive?
<ehird1> So how do I reinstall GRUB? I can probably get into recovery mode.
<VSpike> I don't actually want a file level diff - at least by default.  I'm looking for summary info, like which files are unique to which directories, which are identical (at least in size and date stamp) and which differ in those
<stefg> !grub | ehird1
<ubotu> ehird1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> ehird1: google should have been your first thought
<VSpike> I installed mc but I can't even figure out how to use it - and there doesn't seem to be much documentation online, if any
<ehird1> stefg: it was, thanks
<VSpike> on a similar note, how can I make find print relative paths?
<linux4me> hi guys, i'm trying to connect remotely from my ubuntu 7.10 desktop (gui) to another box on my lan running solaris 5.8 (x-windows).  What do you recommend?
<VSpike> linux4me: connect in what sense?
<tussey> is there a way (script) to remove duplicate messages in Mail.app?
<stefg> linux4me: openssh
<bastid_raZor> ArthurArchnix, rm -R .. and since you do not have the -f flag you would be able to say yes or no to each file.
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. Could someome point me to a picture/graphics editor which can save files in .ico format?
<tussey> oops wrong channel
<Slart> Whitor: ok.. the route table looked normal.. you've got your wireless connection but it's not the default
<bieb> has anyone here looked at the Black Friday ads for laptops? I am looking to buy a laptop and was wondering about the Ubuntu support for any of the sub $500 laptops here.. http://www.notebooks.com/black-friday-notebooks/
<VSpike> i have a horrible feeling I'm going to have to run beyond compare in WINE :(
<ArthurArchnix> bastid_raZor: so /mnt/Music$ rm -R -f *.db    would be better then.
<ourumov> stefg: I'm trying to install ubunto using alternateISO without any CD-ROM drive (subnotebook). Therefore I want to mount the ext3 FS to install base system.
<linux4me> vspike - connect using xwindows as i need to run an x-windows program on the solaris box
<stefg> !hardware | bieb
<ubotu> bieb: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Slart> Whitor: but on the other hand.. your link-local has a metric of 0.. so I guess it could be using that for resolution
<stefg> !install | ourumov , here are some tricks for you
<ubotu> ourumov , here are some tricks for you: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bastid_raZor> ArthurArchnix, rm -Rf would do. and it will not go outside the directory you're in. meaning /mnt/Music is all it would search and any sub directories.
<VSpike> linux4me: you should be able to do that using ssh if you use the right parameters
<ArthurArchnix> bastid_raZor: Thanks
<linux4me> VSpike - so i guess i just have to configure ssh properly on the solaris box then
<methods[laptop]> my tty's are really out of resolution... anyone know why they are like this ?
<stefg> ourumov: use a USB stick
<ourumov> stefg: I will read
<Slart> Whitor: have you tried disabling your wireless network?
<ourumov> stefg: No, sadly cant boot from USB :(
<DM|> ok well GNUMP3D isnt working as i want it to, I just want to be able to play music on a PC remotley connected to my PC at home, is there another solution?
<Whitor> Slart: actually. no
<bieb> stefg I had looked there.. the Presario at Circuit City is not listed. Thats why I figured if anyone else has been looking at them or already owns one
<ourumov> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bastid_raZor> !tzdata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tzdata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ericvw> hey, how can i remote desktop to my ubuntu desktop at home
<bazhang> ourumov: try pendrivelinux dot com
<stefg> bieb: waht you really need to know is the chipset/motherboard and graphics chip.
<ericvw> My computer restarted, but I don't think it will let me VNC because I am not logged in
<ericvw> is this true?
<ArthurArchnix> bastid_raZor: This command: rm -rf *.db isn't going into subfolders... neither does it with a capital R
<bieb> stefg wireless card also?
<stefg> bieb: right.
<bieb> cool
<Whitor> Slart: no change in behavior
<Slart> Whitor: and the route table? changed?
<Whitor> Slart: yup... much shorter
<Slart> but link-local still has a metric of 0?
<Jack_Sparrow> ericvw: from a second ubuntu machine or windows machine
<Whitor> still: default         192.168.147.1   0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<methods[laptop]> someone give me a hint really quick please ?
<stefg> bieb: so intel and nvidia chipsets do usually give the least problems, while Ati drivers suck (yet), and exotic mobo chipsets might give you acpi trouble (suspend not working, nboot trouble)
<Whitor> This is bizzare
<ericvw> Jack_Sparrow:  I am going form Windows -> Ubuntu.  It worked locally within my network at home, but I had to SSH from outside and restart my Ubuntu box, and know I can't get VNC to connect.  It just says connection is refused.
<Whitor> I'm glad its bizzare for other people too
<ericvw> Jack_Sparrow: I even logged into a Windows maching remotely within the network trying to use VNC viewer so I know it is not my router
<bieb> stefg  I will stay away from ATI
<Jack_Sparrow> ericvw: I assume you have already setup          system/pref/remote desktop
<bieb> intel vs AMD?
<DM|> bieb for now yes, they made some drivers open source finally though, from what i read
<bieb> good? bad? ugly?
<ericvw> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah.  I am fairly confident with Unix, but I am just unsure that the reason why I can't connect is because I am not past the login screen of Ubuntu because of the restart
<Slart> Whitor: hmm.. seems metric isn't used by recent kernels.. unless you're running some routing software
<ijk> I have no idea why, but my "Desktop" folder is currently set to my homedir. Any hint on how to set it back to ~/Desktop ?
<Whitor> Slart: I am not
<mark488> in gparted, I set it to make new partitions, but it keeps mounting the first one and stopping 'cause it says it can't format a mounted partition.  Any help?  (why in the world it it automatically automounting partitions?)
<Whitor> Slart: but I am running VMWare... I wonder if that could be contributing ...
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: find /path/to/files -name "*\.db" -exec rm -f {} should work.  test it with removing the part past and including -exec to make sure its getting the right files.
<ArthurArchnix> Well that's upsetting.
<Jack_Sparrow> ericvw: You dont have current physical access to the ub machine..?
<ArthurArchnix> All my music is gone.
<stefg> bieb: cpu isn't the problem, it's the mobo chipset. so my favourite Combo is AMD/nforce/nvidia , but intel-cpu/intel-chipset/intel-graphics works well, too
<Whitor> Slart: but I'm not doing this through a vmware session... so Idk...
 * ArthurArchnix looks around bewildered.
<Slart> Whitor: it shouldn't be messing up your regular networking... but who knows..
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: What command did you run?
<ArthurArchnix> rm -Rf *.db /mnt/locker/Music
<Whitor> Slart: lol! obviously not me
<Jack_Sparrow> ericvw: Sorry, got to go, wife is giving me that "LOOK"  everyone please play nice.  Sorry if I was a little testy today...  Pici, keep up the good work
<bieb> stefg  thanks for that info
<Slart> whitor =)
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: You just told it to remove *.db AND /mnt/locker/Music
<ericvw> Jack_Sparrow: no worries I will figure it out
<[Ramy]> ikonia , what do you think ?
<Dekkard> question.. can I install Firefox beta 1 on gustsy, using the official Firefox installer and NOT bork my system?
<Whitor> Slart: ... get this.... ping server1.avc.local works within a windows VMWare session :)
<Whitor> so does http
<ArthurArchnix> Pici: I don't even want to tell you the command I tried before that.
<Whitor> the plot just got ugly
<genii> work /away
<genii> bah
<Slart> Whitor: hmm..so vmware knows how to reach the net.. while the host is fumbling in the dark =)
<ijk> =/
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: I dont think I want to know either.
<Whitor> Slart: the host is able to get out to the net... just not this one host
<tussey> is there a way to shift around my data so it doesn't get destroyed when I resize my partitions
<Whitor> Slart: but my vmware sesion does ... (as does every other computer on the network)
<Whitor> just not my linux computer
<dave_> <p>
<dave_>   ------------
<dave_> </p>
<dave_> <h3>
<dave_>   Title
<dave_> </h3>
<dave_> <p>
<ArthurArchnix> Pici: I'll just say my icons have reverted to their default theme, and my blood pressure is high. What would the command have been to have rm delete every file with extension .db from every folder under /Music
<dave_>   para
<dave_> opps- sorry
<Profanephobia> dave_, paste boy paste .. :)
<Whitor> Just trying to debug this... a reboot might solve this... I've had problems switching back and forth between network profiles... it doesn't realy seem to switch unless I reboot
 * N3bunel back
<tim> fix mbr vista
<Whitor> one of the updates in the last week made it beter though....
<ArthurArchnix> Looks like I quit the command before it got to my documents. Phew.
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: find /Music -name "*\.db" -exec rm -f {}
<stefg> Whitor: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<ramza3> how do I turn a shell script into an executable.  Right now I get a prompt asking me if I should run the text file.?
<Whitor> stefg: that is an awesome command! thanks you !!
<tussey> is there a way to shift around my data so it doesn't get destroyed when I resize my partitions
<ArthurArchnix> Pici: Thanks. I wasn't even close.
<Whitor> brb
<Whitor> I suspect ...
<tussey> in Partition Editor the yellow represents data correct?
<thor> ramza3: chmod a+x <filename>
<Whitor> stefg: command worked... but no dice
<mark488> in gparted, I set it to make new partitions, but it keeps mounting the first one and stopping 'cause it says it can't format a mounted partition.  Any help?  (why in the world it it automatically automounting partitions?)
<Profanephobia> tussey, yes
<ArthurArchnix> I think I did some real damage though. I'm going to have to create a new user. Nothing is working. Thank god I didn't preface any command with sudo.
<mark488> tussey, i believe so
<stefg> Whitor: a usual suspect is ipv6
<stefg> !ipv6 | Whitor
<ubotu> Whitor: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ramza3> thor: no dice, it is already executable, but if I try to launch from the desktop, it asks prompts me everytime
<tussey> any way to move that data to the far left and right of my hard drive so I can shift around my partition tables?
<Whitor> stefg: thx
<thor> ramza3: did you begin the script with #!/bin/sh
<ourumov> bazhang: thanks, but didn't solve. problem is another.
<ramza3> thor: every script does that
<thor> ramza3: just checking
<Profanephobia> tussey, yes you can move partitions however be prepared for a very long wait depending upon the volume of data
<DM|> ok maybe im confused
<DM|> sudo cp copies a file to a destination right?
<tussey> PRof, will partition editor attempt to move the data for me?
<thor> ramza3: did you check the file properties (ls -l) to make sure it is executable?
<Profanephobia> tussey, yes it will
<tussey> ok thank you
<tussey> you da man!
<stefg> tussey: never go without a backup when attempting this.
<Profanephobia> tussey, first umount the partition then right click and select move/resize
<ramza3> thor, try it on your desktop.  create a file, a shell script and then click on it.  you will always get a prompt asking if you want to run this executable text file
<tussey> k ty
<Profanephobia> tussey, but yeah backup!
<bloomy> \join #ubuntu-es
<tussey> I will
<sparky_here> I am having trouble mounting  my usb hard drive with gutzy but my ipod auto mounts fine the external hard drive just does not show up
<yellabs_> is there something i can run besides glxgears to see video card workings on bash?
<thor> ramza3: I don't put them on my desktop (use xfce) but I have plenty of scripts I have written in ~/bin and they never prompt me
<stefg> sparky_here: what kernel ?
<PirateHead> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu - it keeps reporting that there's an audio CD in the drive, and outputting rubbish to the TTYs about "hdc: drive not ready for command" -- can somebody help me fix this?
<thor> ramza3: I would try moving the script somewhere else and creating a link on the desktop
<thor> ramza3: although that shouldn't make a differeence
<sparky_here> um not sure
<clarezoe> excuse me , I just need a moment. is that an error when my use "make" command and it says "nothing to be done..."
<stefg> PirateHead: is it a BenQ drive ?
<PirateHead> sparky_here: With my removable drive, it works if I plug it in and then reboot.
<sparky_here> i tried no love
<PirateHead> stefg: It is a normal CD drive, built into my laptop.
<Whitor> stefg:  cah I reload modprobe.d w/o restarting ?
<sparky_here> ipod lights right up
<thor> clarezoe: not an error...just means all the work is already done
<stefg> Whitor: theoretically... if you manage to resolve all the dependencies
<ourumov> stefg: i've read the links, but nothing solved my problem, perhaps i should explain it more clearly
<ramza3> thor: it seems like all of my apps on my desktop are of mimetype "application/x-desktop"  and have launcher properties, I wonder if I can create something similar
<Whitor> stefg:  I'll reboot :)
<sparky_here> let me get my kernel
<stefg> ourumov: good idea
<Whitor> brb
<ramza3> oh there, I go, "create launcher"
<ourumov> stefg: ;)
<eckesicle> I saw the funniest acronym for microsoft today.
<thor> ramza3: that mimetype is defined in the .desktop file if I remember correctly
<eckesicle> MICROS~1
<eckesicle> :) It takes me back to the good old dos-days.
<eckesicle> Life was so much simpler.
<eckesicle> Now it's all awk this and grep that.
<stefg> !offtopic | eckesicle:
<ubotu> eckesicle:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thor> ramza3...they are located all over...
<eckesicle> stefg, sorry
<Azrael24> hi guys...loving the Gutsy Gibbons....I'd like to get a decent sound/audio card for it to make it into a multimedia center - what's a good sound card anyone?
<Profanephobia> Azrael24, internal or external?
<tim>  i allready mounted iso u jsust want wine to beable to regozie it
<Azrael24> internal
<tim> plz help me guys...
<Alin> hello
<Alin> i have a problem with the login form
<Pici> tim: What are you trying to do?
<Azrael24> I just want to get a great soundcard that's very workable with Linux/Ubuntu
<ourumov> stefg: I'm able to mount partition in debian (also installed, root = /dev/hda5). Now I'm stuck while installing ubuntu. Ubunto searches for /dev/cdrom but can't find one. My plan was to point ubuntu-install to some location on (now) /dev/sda5. BUT I can't mount this partition, altough I'm able to 'cat' it!
<Azrael24> currently, the onboard card doesn't even work with it
<Alin> it appears "Authentication failed" without pressing any key
<sparky_here> stefg 2.6.22-14 generc
<jhaig> What do I need to do to run a DVD in totem?  I can run the media files off the disk but trying to run the disk I get "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc."  Thanks.
<VSpike> bah I always hate it when you have to resort to windows software
<Pici> !dvd > jhaig (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Azrael24> a linux master and I spent too long trying to work on it, but he's been out of the loop for awhile and can't suggest a decent sound card that works great with linux/ubuntu
<stefg> ourumov: hmm... udev. does 'sudo fdisk -l' list it ?
<tvisto> Hi everyone I know its kinda strange question but When I connect from Ubuntu to Windows printer it asks me to choose printer from list r or ppd file but neither i can do. Can anyoen advise anything?
<stefg> sparky_here: have you tried different USB connectors already ?
<ourumov> stefg: error message is "invalid arguments" without -t argument, and "no device" with 'mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mnt'
<sparky_here>  tried fire wire and all my usb ports
<sparky_here> it works fine with windows
<mosibfu> Azrael24: i have a club 3d sound card, it converts stereo to 5.1 dolby, hardware, great sound quality, and works out the box (club 3d has 3 cards from same line with same chip, all 3 shuld work)
<Alin> can anyone help me ?
<tvisto> depends what u got
<ourumov> stefg: I'm during install of ubuntu => i'm root anyway. Sadly no 'fdsisk' command avaiable (??)!
<ourumov> stefg: *fdisk
<Azrael24> club 3d sound card?  never heard of it...I'll see if local stores here carry it, thanks...doesn't linux work flawlessly with sound blaster?
<mosibfu> Azrael24: if im right, a club 3d theathron DD
<stefg> ourumov: how did you make that partition ? is it really type 83, and you have a proper partition table and valid superblock on that?
<d1n0> Anyone got experience with (Norsk-tipping.no's)-buypass-unit, and if I can get it to work with Ubuntu?!
<stefg> ourumov: fdisk -l
<ourumov> stefg: sure, It's a working debian root partition
<yellabs_> maybe its an hidden partition?
<mosibfu> Azrael24: erm, i wouldnt know, its been ages (read pentium 1 199 mhz) since ive used a sound blaster card
<tvisto> Alin: what's ur problem?
<ourumov> stefg: made with debian install those days ...
<Azrael24> same here...been using onboard sound cards since those days
<kinroad> !libdvdcss2 |jhaig
<ubotu> jhaig: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Azrael24> realtek, cmedia, etc...but not sound blaster
<tvisto> I can't find a driver for my cannon printer or ppd file for it; what can I do?
<ourumov> stefg: 'fdisk' is not available in "busybox" (during install before base system)
<mosibfu> Azrael24: same here, i bought the club 3d card cuz it makes mp3's sound better and it converts stereo to dolbey hardware wise, so no drivers needed
<ourumov> stefg: could that be?
<Azrael24> my onboard cmedia sound card doesn't even register a peep with ubuntu, but when I go into WINE mode to play a game, sound is lively...very weird
<stefg> ourumov: ah.... you are in the initrd's dash.
<yellabs_> tvisto try drivers as close as you can get to your model and see if it works
<mosibfu> !sound | Azrael24
<ubotu> Azrael24: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mosibfu> Azrael24: if wine takes it, linux shuld aswell..
<tvisto> yellabs: thanks i try that
<ourumov> stefg: jo, sorry i have confused you
<Azrael24> true...went into that sound setting and tried alsa, usb audio, etc...and it fails with an error
<billenium> how do i move something from music to /export? (i am in the directory music is in)
<stefg> ourumov: so what are your options to boot that machine? no cd, no usb ... hmmm.
<mosibfu> Azrael24: most of settings fail with an error here aswell, but automatic + alsa works as a charm
<onats> hey guys, off topic. which is better? 2 GB of dual channel, or 3 GB of single channel?
<Azrael24> even researching on the net, it works for 'them', but not so for me...which leads me to conclude i may have a bork setting somewhere
<Azrael24> you mean Automakix?
<Azrael24> err...something like that
<mosibfu> onats: dual channel gets written 2 ram bars at a time, so that is faster
<Jakobsen> What do I need, if I want power management and suspend-mode on a Thinkpad T60?
<mosibfu> Azrael24: no, just the standard ubuntu stuff, automatix just breaks stuff
<Azrael24> oh I see
<ourumov> stefg: grub is installed and I'm able to boot every image ...   this i was booting ubuntu install
<Pici> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<onats> mosibfu, so you'd choose just 2GB, but in dual channel, instead of 3GB?
<onats> mosibfu, so you'd choose just 2GB, but in dual channel, instead of 3GB, single channel?
<Azrael24> oh?  you guys frown on automatix?
<mosibfu> onats: yes, that will improve the loading times more
<ourumov> stefg: I only need to get the iso/respectively its data mounting
<lietu_> any ideas why initially my dualhead setup works fine(in KDM login screen), but when I log in, the other screen dies? this is on kubuntu 7.10, radeon x300, oss "ati" driver and xrandr
<Profanephobia> onats, of course
<selinuxium> Hi all, I have a bluetooth PCMCIA card and I cannot get it to work. Any help gratefully received!
<Pici> Azrael24: Not just us, the Ubuntu developers do too.
<mosibfu> Azrael24: automatix cause me to have to reinstall the pc
<selinuxium> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<onats> alright, bought the wrong motherboard and ram configs! can't maximize the dual channel!
<Azrael24> I see...I'll look up that link
<ourumov> stefg: how could it be that 'mount /dev/sda5 /mnt'  does not work?
<scottfro> so why it that when i delete a file thats on another harddrive it ends up in a hidden folder on that drive called ".trash"?
<Azrael24> I'm kind of embarrassed  lol
<VSpike> is there any similar evidence/analysis for envy, or is it based on anecdotal experience here?
<onats> what's the best way to test performance?
<Pici> !envy | VSpike yes
<ubotu> VSpike yes: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<yellabs_> scottfro : thats normal for linux
<greedo__> i enabled samba on my ubuntu box, but windows cannot connect to it saying "host inacessible" or somehow error message, what could be the reason please ? (no there is no firewall, it's on a lan)
<mosibfu> onats: to test memory preformance, use the memtest (in grub) and booting ubuntu itself (read, the time it takes to bood) is also a good way to see if your ram setup is faster/slower
<VSpike> Pici: ah ok the text has changed - it used to say it would break your system
<Pici> VSpike: Although since Envy is developed by an Ubuntu member, it might not share as many as the really bad issues.  But you really don't need it.
<scottfro> yellabs_: how do i get rid of the files in there?  i try to delete them manually but they just reappear
<ourumov> stefg: once again: 'mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mnt' print "No such device". But 'cat /dev/sda5' works!
<yellabs_> mosibfu : probably not
<VSpike> Pici: i used it in feisty to get the latest driver because of bugs in the packaged one
<onats> mosibfu, yes..i tried that.. it showed 333 when all dimms are populated...:(
<stefg> ourumov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux have you tried this? I'm not sure if the installer initrd has ext3 capabilities, since it's tailored towards squashfs
<VSpike> Pici: now I get the same driver packaged, so you're right :)
<punkle> hi
<mosibfu> yellabs_: booting ubuntu is a good way to show how fast stuff gets loaded into ram, (if you change ram setups, and not the rest of your system)
<billenium> whenever i do: cp /home/guest/Documents /export it just says cp: omitting directory `/home/guest/Documents '
<billenium> how do i fix that?
<VSpike> Pici: just always thought it was a bit harsh the way ubotu seemed to lump it in with automatix
<yellabs_> for system testing use third party tools, non free hirens for example
<subzero265> hi folks
<Profanephobia> billenium, cp -r
<Pici> VSpike: We went through a lot of the commonly used factoids recently and reworded them to be more accurate.
<VSpike> Pici: that new one seems much better
<LjL> VSpike: still anyway, it breaks systems.
<stefg> billenium: have a look at <man cp> and the -r switch
<mosibfu> yellabs_: true, those stuff give numbers as results, but we want preformance in a real situation, as booting ubuntu etc.
<punkle> how do i navigate to a usb stick drive called UDISK 2.0??? I have tried cd /media/UDISK 2.0 but it doesnt seem to work
<KlrSpz> how do i get acroread on ubuntu? this pdf viewer default sucks ballz
<VSpike> ljl: is there any similar evidence/analysis for that, or is it based on anecdotal experience here?
 * billenium huggles profanephobia
<KlrSpz> acroread is not a valid package name!!!
<stefg> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<subzero265> does somebody use ubuntu7.04 on a thinkpad a31p?
<greedo> i enabled samba on my ubuntu box, but windows cannot connect to it saying "host inacessible" or somehow error message, what could be the reason please ? (no there is no firewall, it's on a lan)
<LjL> VSpike: ... the link in the factoid?
<KlrSpz> greedo: you have to CONFIGURE samba too
<stefg> !seveas | KlrSpz
<ubotu> KlrSpz: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for Feisty and earlier for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<isofunk> sup?
<ehird`> is there a package for http://armedbear.org/j.html? it's kind of hard to search for "J"
<KlrSpz> stefg: thanks.. never heard of this repo yet... i'll give it a whirl
<KlrSpz> why isn't acroread in the main repo?
<scottfro> yellabs_: how do i get rid of the files .trash?  i try to delete them manually but they just reappear...it seems they are still taking up disk space
<VSpike> LjL: I'm referring to the analysis in the factoid for automatix, wondering if anyone has analysed envy in a similar way
<greedo> KlrSpz: well any other linux box can access the share (shared by feisty), only windows boxes can't :(
<Whitor> Slart: stefg: adding baacklist ipv6 to modeprobe.d didn't work... the issue persists
<yellabs_> acroread is third party non free
<stefg> KlrSpz: it's nonfree software, and usually has unfixed vulnerablities
<KlrSpz> acroread is free
<yellabs_> non free source code
<KlrSpz> i just compiled it on my gentoo box just fine
<stefg> KlrSpz: beerfree != speechfree
<VSpike> Guys, I installed kubuntu 7.10 and then installed ubuntu-desktop... now I have a huge bunch of kde junk like kde control panel applets etc in my "Other" menu.  Is there a good way to fix this?
<LjL> VSpike: ah. perhaps not, there's not so many ubuntu developers with enough free time to thoroughly check all the dubious scripts that people write. anyway, there's nothing particularly mysterious: what we *always* recommend here is to use proper packages, and even then, only ever use third-party packages for things that are *applications*, and never libraries that are depended upon by other stuff
<anzan> VSpike, you could just hide them.
<LjL> VSpike: so a script that installs something in awkward ways is simply bad from our POV.
<KlrSpz> k i'll try it out
<helpme> hello
<yellabs_> hello help me
<Whitor> hello helpme
<helpme> how do i uninstall a .bin file via terminal?
<yellabs_> hehe
<KlrSpz> stefg: so this is only for fiesty, does that matter?
<helpme> i installed it manually so i cant use Synaptic
<VSpike> LjL: you're right, although it always strikes me that it tries to be as good as it can be, givem what it does.  It's probably better than people trying to install the nvidia binaries by hand.
<LjL> helpme: "uninstall a file"? what on earth would that mean?
<VSpike> anzan: true
<yellabs_> what package?
<KlrSpz> oh, maybe it's just the mirrors i'm looking at :S
<Whitor> helpme: how did oyu install it ?
<helpme> i installed the java runtime environment package through the terminal
<selinuxium> helpme: a bin is just a file...
<amaache_> Hi How to switch keyboards (from fr to us)
<Whitor> helpme: what is the command you used to install it ?
<LjL> VSpike: still worse than people installing them from relatively reputable third-party repositories, although such repositories have not always been available
<Xacarith> any one know much about things like socket.gaierror: (-5'No address associated with host name')
<stefg> KlrSpz: you will be prompted for missing dependencies, so you could try. But getdeb.net or google might turn up a gutsy package, so i'd search first
<helpme> i typed ./FILENAME here
<KlrSpz> k
<Whitor> helpme: it was executable ?
<helpme> yeah
<helpme> but the file name ended with .bin
<LjL> VSpike: also, i don't agree it's necessarily better. if they installed it manually, they'd at least know (at least so one would hope) what they did. using such scripts, we simply have no idea what happened on their system
<VSpike> LjL: yeah I could never get third party repos to work for me, but that would be a better option its true
<tvisto_root> Hello chaps
<zeeed> hi ppl
<helpme> it's now installed in my /usr/bin folder
<VSpike> LjL: it would depend on the level of the user
<Whitor> helpme: then there is no telling what it could have done ... w/o reading the .bin file itself
<tvisto_root> Anyone knows how to update the database of known printers on local ubuntu?
<ourumov2> stefg: sorry, was offline, changed my nick adn registered it....
<Whitor> helpme: if you simply want to get rid iof the file ... use rm
<LjL> helpme, you've messed up your system. unless that .bin file also provides or acts as an uninstaller, you won't be able to easily remove the stuff you installed. the Java runtime *is in the repositories*, so i don't see why you'd have used a .bin in the first place.
<LjL> !java > helpme    (helpme, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ehird`> Where does the sun JDK install to?
<VSpike> anzan: what mechanism normally controls which items are shown in kde vs. gnome? is it a parameter in the desktop file?
<zeeed> can someone tell me how can i disable "login fortune" ?
<stefg> KlrSpz: bad news: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/133464
<Whitor> LjL: well said
<ourumov2> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jak2> It says the hostname of my host system, tuxy, cannot be found, which is what hostname reports when I try to configure synergy
<ourumov2> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zeeed> can someone tell me how can i disable "login fortune" ?
<stefg> jak2: /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname do correspond ?
<VSpike> anzan: and if I hide them in gnome, will it hide them in kde too?
<Whitor> What works better WoW in WINE or WoW in a Vmware windows XP session ?
<wathek> hello all I've a problem I've a Cups Shared Printer on my Server and when I try to install it on my computer when I try to print a test page I get this error printer "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed"
<Whitor> thats prolly offtopic ...
<stefg> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ubuntu> hello
<zeeed> hello
<zeeed> hello
<zeeed> can someone tell me how can i disable "login fortune" ?
<ubuntu> spanish
<ourumov2> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kinroad> zeeed: what is "login fortune"
<ehird`> Where does the sun JDK install to?
<yellabs_> i think he means keyring
<helpme> the rm command wont work
<ubuntu> spanish langue
<zeeed> uhm... when i login, i get a fortune saiyng...
<Phil2> How can I configure Eclipse to compile my Java files?
<LjL> !es | ubuntu
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<helpme> it says no such file or directory, and i opened terminal in /usr/bin
<zeeed> Ubuntu 6.10
<ubuntu> y como entro alli
<kinroad> zeeed: do you mean console or GDM login
<LjL> helpme, there's no reason why the .bin file would be in /usr/bin, and anyway you want to remove what the file *installed*, not the file itself, i'm pretty sure.
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> pleasee
<gerhard> how to convert xvid files to divx?
<Profanephobia> ubuntu, whats the problem
<LjL> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<zeeed> kinroad: console -- ssh
<helpme> the file installed a folder with a whole lot of other things
<ehird`> :/
<helpme> the main folder is named jre1.6.0_03
<kinroad> zeeed: i think it is somethinglike /etc/motd
<ericvw> Is there a command to check if a particular process is running by the process name?
<helpme> so basically its /usr/bin/jre1.6.0_03
<ericvw> For example, "vncserver"
<KlrSpz> gerhard: i beileve it's what's called a 4cc conversion
<zeeed> kinroad: thanks...but i've already check that
<KlrSpz> ericvw: ps aux |grep vncserver
<gerhard> so i need a tool called 4cc?
<helpme> how do i remove that directory?
<ericvw> K1rSpz, thanks
<juanez> helpme: sudo rm  -rf /usr/bin/jre1.6.0_03    (but it maynot be what you want to do .. but thats how you remove the directory)
<helpme> ok thanks
<amaache_> Hi how to switch keyboard from fr to us
<KlrSpz> gerhard: it's been a while since i've messed with that.. windows had a small tool that would change the CC headers... duno how to do it in linux that easily
<Arcad3> hi folks
<helpme> cool
<helpme> it worked
<helpme> thanks a bunch
<kokonutssss> alguem?
<gerhard> i am in a hurry
<gerhard> damn
<kokonutssss> hello guys
<kokonutssss> i need help
<helpme> what are the consequences though juanez? does it destroy my linux?
<LjL> helpme, i wonder how you can say "it worked"... anyway, please read the following carefully before installing more software
<LjL> !software > helpme    (helpme, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !ask | kokonutssss
<ubotu> kokonutssss: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<helpme> ok thanks LjL
<alber1> anyone know how to "refresh" the logged in user's group permissions?
<kokonutssss> oh, sry :)
<kokonutssss> well
<kokonutssss> here it goes
<kokonutssss> how do i set my sound card to work?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> alber1: logout and login again :)
<alber1> LjL: yes.. other than that :P
<stefg> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_2> could i get a little networking help here    or is there a better channel for that ?
<stefg> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kokonutssss> Guys, how can i make my sound card work?
<kokonutssss> ehrmm
<stefg> kokonutssss: what does 'aplay -l' tell about your card ?
<LjL> alber1: try newgrp, the man page says it should add you to the current group set (as well as logging you in as the given group, which is its primary function)
<Skratz0r> Hey all
<kokonutssss> hello
<Skratz0r> Is there any way to install PYGTK with Ubuntu's package manament?
<Niculittu> hallo
<Skratz0r> Oh, is it preinstalled? :P
<LjL-Temp> !info python-gtk2 | Skratz0r
<ubotu> skratz0r: python-gtk2: Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.0-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1454 kB, installed size 5192 kB
<LjL-Temp> bah
 * genii looks at MenZa
<ourumov2> stefg: I've now copied ISO to root directory, hopes it will be detected automatically....
<Niculittu> i have an acer aspire 9302, but itegrated webcam doesn't work
<sipior> that was bizarre
 * MenZa eyes genii 
<alber1> LjL: newgrp claims to prompt for password... which is just as silly as logging back in again :(
<gerhard> i am now trying with gtranscode
<Niculittu> can someone help me?
<FerOttoman> how can i download free games
<MenZa> !games | FerOttoman
<ubotu> FerOttoman: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kokonutssss> well, "aplay -l" says for me: "**** Lista de Dispositivos PLAYBACK Hardware ****
<kokonutssss> placa 0: CK8S [NVidia CK8S], dispositivo 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK8S]
<kokonutssss>   Dispositivo secundário: 1/1
<kokonutssss>   Dispositivo secundário #0: subdevice #0
<kokonutssss> placa 0: CK8S [NVidia CK8S], dispositivo 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK8S - IEC958]
<kokonutssss>   Dispositivo secundário: 1/1
<kokonutssss>   Dispositivo secundário #0: subdevice #0
<kokonutssss> placa 1: CMI8738MC6 [C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6], dispositivo 0: CMI8738-MC6 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]
<kokonutssss>   Dispositivo secundário: 1/1
<FerOttoman> Thamks menza
<bosworth> Hi! How do I ask ubuntu to completely remove every trace of an installed program. Wine is brokoen for me and I want to try over
<MenZa> FerOttoman: np.
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d16097222 iptables -L    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d557f74e8 ifconfig      http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d57b56349 route          internet connection to 192.168.0.1 box with 192.168.[0,1].6 addresses is the connection point for the two lans.   everything on the 255.255.0.0/24 lan can access the internet; but nothing on the 255.255.1.0/24 side can.    what do i need to change ?
<bert> hi everyone, I'm searching for a presentation about OS, linux and ubuntu (some kind of introduction), to use on a school, has onyone got an idea where I shoudl search for this ?
<Xacarith> last try  socket.gaierror: (-5, 'No address associated with hostname')
<alber1> anyone know how to add a user with a precalculated hash for the pw as an argument?
<MenZa> bosworth: wine? sudo aptitude remove wine && rm -rf ~/.wine
<LjL> alber1, only if the group is password protected (anyway, what are you trying to achieve? why would a password prompt be a problem?)
<MenZa> bosworth: should do the trick
<ourumov2> stefg: no, that didn't work
<Dr_willis> bert,  the ubuntu homepage - for a start.
<Teknomancer> i've installed the compizconfig-settings, but i still can't find a way to disable JUST the workspace  switch animation .. anyone done it before?? Desktop Wall <-- disabling this and i can't switch workspaces anymore..
<bert> Dr_willis, I've been there
<MenZa> bosworth: sudo apt-get remove wine --purge might help as well
<gerhard> oh thats a great tool it can transcode from XviD to XviD
<gerhard> just what i need
<kinroad> bosworth: apt-get remove --purge wine
<gerhard> wonderful
<gerhard> what a damn.....
<alber1> LjL: i'm trying to add users to a group with a root account, then i want those users to immediately have access to the new areas
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<bert> I'm looking for something more like a real presentation (like the one included in the examples)
<stefg> !sound | kokonutssss
<ubotu> kokonutssss: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> bert,  then theres the forums and wikis, and of course google. Not sure exactly what you want. socant help more.
<LjL> alber1, i don't think there's any way to do that unless they type newgrp themselves
<bosworth> MenZa: purge is prob waht i'm missing. Ive been through the man-page, but i didn't see it. Thanx MenZa and kinroad
<sipior> alber1: modifying the /etc/shadow file directly would be simplest. i don't believe passwd allows you to specify a hashed password...
<Dr_willis> bert,  you mean like a 'powerpoint' presentation? Theres one included in the default/example docs dir. :)
<MenZa> bosworth: rm -rf ~/.wine might help as well
<alber1> LjL: so sad!
<bert> yeah, something like that presentation, but more detailed
<bosworth> MenZa: will try it :-D
<alber1> sipior: yeah that's what i was thinking but that's not as cool
<bert> explaining like, what's an OS, what's Linux and GNU
<bert> en then going to the ubuntu topic
<dlapoint> bert: make one, or build onto that one?
<bert> yeah, I was thinking of that
<bert> but if it already existed I hoped to just use thatr
<ourumov2> stefg: do I need the other files in ISO/boot?? I only copied vmlinuz and initrd?
<jesus> I love Ubuntu!:)
<bert> well, thanks then, i'll start making one myself then ;);)
<dlapoint> mhm
<Maenad> is php disabled in apache by default in ubuntu when you apt-get install apache2 and php5?
<alber1> would it be ok to manually add new users/hashes to /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow or would there be some unwanted sideeffects (like no home or w/e)
<jpastore> jesus, so do I =) if I could get just a few issues worked out I might be able to leave windows in a vbox =)
<dlapoint> Wow, can we officially claim that "Jesus loves Ubuntu" now?
<dlapoint> I would put that sticker on my car ;)
<bert> Maenad, you should check whether the php binding for apache are installed too
<LjL> !offtopic | dlapoint
<jesus> Issues? I've fully replaced Windows. Wine is my best friend:)
<ubotu> dlapoint: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jesus> 8giggles8
<jesus> Starcraft on Linux, omg! I love it:)
<sipior> we can now advertise that Jesus Loves Ubuntu
<stefg> ourumov2: sorry, i never tried that. but common sense tells me that kernel and initrd is sufficient to mout the .iso
<dlapoint> LjL, how was that off topic?
<jesus> haha, sipior. Of course!
<bert> say, does anyone know whether there is software to build your own ubuntu liveCD ???
 * Flying_Spaghetti loves ubuntu
<bosworth> sipior: LOL
<LjL> dlapoint: well, it was more like feeling a troll... but in any case, not ubuntu support related
<kokonutssss> algum brasileiro ae?
 * FSM sighs
<LjL> !br | kokonutssss
<ubotu> kokonutssss: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dlapoint> LjL: Perhaps, but I was responding directly to something someone else in this channel said..
<LjL> dlapoint: that's where the "feeding the troll" part comes in.
<dlapoint> It's not like I joined, and said "lolz ubuntu roolz!"
<test___> If i moved file from Hard drive (d:/) to flash disk (f:/) (Shift + Drag and drop) , is it possible to recover the files from the hard disk?
<FerOttoman> is the zelda 2 coming for the WII ?
 * FSM loves ubuntu 
<dajhorn> test___: Very difficult, unless you were using an older filesystem like FAT or EXT2.
<stefg> test___: ##winows is next door
<Dr_willis> FerOttoman,  thers 2 zelda games out allready for the wii i think.
<a[2121]e> with Pidgin internet massenger we can use WebCam and voice chat or not?
<test___> FAT
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_2> anyone good with network issues ?     i need some fresh perspective.   something i don't have configured correctly here.   anyone ?
<ourumov2> Does anybody know why it could happen that I can't mount an (correct) ext3 partiiton while in ubuntu initrd dash (busybox) - error: "No such device" - BUT I can 'cat' the device.
<sipior> _2: what's the trouble?
<dajhorn> test___: Try the 'scalpel' or 'testdisk' or 'mondo' packages.
<jpastore> so I wanted to know how the repair mode for ubuntu works if I boot off the live cd or dvd...basically I pooched the file permissions in /etc and I want to repair those so certain things work...
<bert> does anyone know whether there is a way (program or something) to make your own ubuntu liveCD's ?
<_2> sipior this box is supposed to connect two lan's but it's not working out for me
<VSpike> Ah, the Gnome Menu Extended package does the trick nicely
<dajhorn> test___: Filesystem recovery tools are mostly in the universe repository.
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d526252d4 sipior
<VSpike> I used to use the KDE version and it works really well
<jpastore> fortunately sudo told me that because it's not 0644 it's not running...that was easy....my power button and laptop lid closing is giving me a policy timeout now
<jpastore> I suspect it's due to this same issue
<kinroad> ourumov2: fsck it
<test___> dajhorn I do use filerecory tools but it file not listed?
<stefg> ourumov2: the installer might simply have no ext3 support compiled in, and no module within the initrd. all it needs is mount a squashfs .iso on a iso9660 medium
<JimGrey> grrrrrrr.........
<atselby> morning all, ive been looking for if there is a way to specificy the order of which things startup from the sessions auto start. is this possible? thanks
<jpastore> it's also not automounting thins like my external hdd, ipod etc...
<dajhorn> test___: I don't understand the question.  (BTW, if you are actually on a Windows computer, then you must go elsewhere for help.)
<stefg> ourumov2: so you might try a insmod ext3
<test___> ok thanks.
<sipior> _2: so, forwarding between 192.168.1.0 and 192.168.0.0 doesn't work?
<_2> sipior from the *1.0 side i can ping as far as the other eth card in the *.6 box  but that's as far as she goes.
<kinroad> ourumov2: if you try to fsck -f /dev/sdxx does it work?
<pccp> can anyone help me build a gtk engine from source?  I keep getting errors but i think i have all the dependencies installed
<ourumov2> kinroad: it surely does, but i will test it.... one moment
<_2> sipior correct.    i have ipmasq and dnsmasq running also.
<dallasd> hi room this is my first time using linux
<philip_> Wow this is so much better than vista
<sipior> _2: can you cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward?
<bert> does anyone know whether there is a way (program or something) to make your own ubuntu liveCD's ?
<dallasd> i know philip
<reL> who play CS ?
<dallasd> anyone get cam working on msn messanger ?
<Dr_willis> bert,  thers those 'linux live scripts' that can turn about any install into a livecd.
<Deckard> reL CoD4 rox !
<_2> sipior it's set to 1  yes it's on.
<bert> okey, thanks again Dr_willis
<atselby> morning all, ive been looking for if there is a way to specificy the order of which things startup from the sessions auto start. is this possible? thanks
<ourumov2> kinroad: ok, fsck is also not available in busybox. but I cann boot into debian and this partiiton is the root of it => therfore this partition is fine.
<reL> all go connect pill.chill.lv  and play CS  !:}  need admins
<reL> or #PiLL.Lv   @ Irc.Lv
<kokonutssss> seems nobody likes to help in #ubuntu-br!
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv
<d1n0> kokonutssss: that's your countrys fault, not the ubunut-community :D
<stefg> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Dr_willis> one way to get ignored is to spam the channel.
<Dr_willis> or worse
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv
<dgjones> !ops | reL (Spamming)
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv
<ubotu> reL (Spamming): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ourumov2> stefg: ok, that means i could need another boot image.... I can't use insmod because i don't have the module ext3
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv  @ irc.freenode
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv  @ irc.freenode
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv  @ irc.freenode
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv  @ irc.freenode
<reL>  #PiLL.Lv  @ irc.freenode
<wraund> :D
<Dr_willis> now get his channel removed. :)
<dajhorn> atselby: "System -> Preferences -> Session -> Current Session"  + "Order" should get the desired result.
<sipior> _2: and if you flush all iptables rules, does it work then?
<sipior> _2: except for the ipmasq rule, of course :)
<atselby> dajhorn, i dont see that anywhere.. huhm.
<ourumov2> stefg: but I can't imagine ext2/3 is not inlcuded in image!?
<dajhorn> atselby: Session ordering is available in Gutsy, but it may not be available in earlier releases.
<atselby> dajhorn, current session?
<_2> sipior i think that just hangs the box's networking...
<atselby> dajhorn, i am on gutsy, granted i did a dist-upgrade.. could that be the problem with it not being here?
<_2> sipior i think that just hangs the box's networking...
<dajhorn> atselby: What tabs do you have in the session dialog?
<d1n0> can you install windows vista, then ubuntu? or ubuntu first etc? if you're gonna use a dualboot system, without messing it up.
<sipior> _2: well, leaving in place the rule needed to forward traffic. there's no default rule that throwing packets away?
<atselby> dajhorn, Startup Programs, Current Session, Session Options
<ourumov2> stefg: i have one option left: use debian installer which autodetect ISO. Would this work to install ubuntu correctly?
<_2> sipior nothing network related works when i flush it.
<Imperial> after i have installed screen irssi openssh-server openssh-client , added port forwarding on my router to send port 22 to the correct internal ip... is there anything else i need to do before i can putty into it?
<dajhorn> atselby: Click the "Current Session" tab and notice the "order" column.
<stefg> ourumov2: that's just the installer kernel, which needs to be as minimalistic as possible to not hinder hw-autodetection. once it got itself booted it'll find an ext3 in /lib/modules... chicken-egg-problem
<_2> sipior can you give me an example for that rule ?
<atselby> dajhorn, thats it? sorry, i thought that would not have been it, since its in current. so changing those values should let me choose in what order they launch?
<sipior> _2: that's odd, you should still be able to contact both networks from the central machine (just not passing packets)
<stefg> ourumov2: i don't know, but i'd try to put the iso on a fat formatted usb stick
<dajhorn> atselby: I believe so. Put your local customization at priority 60 or higher.
<_2> sipior when i did   iptables -F   this irc hung   had to reconnect.   and culdn't ping anything...
<atselby> dajhorn, alright, thank you
<allenc> Hi, I am trying to add a printer and it finds the printer okay and apparently installs the drivers but nothing will print.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot it?
<ourumov2> stefg: ;)  my fat32 partition can't be mounted too
<sipior> _2: are you connecting from the machine in the middle, connected to both networks?
<_2> sipior yes that's the one i'm working on and talking from
<sipior> _2: hmm...bizarre. may i ask how you set up the iptables rules?
<bulmer> allenc  if you put this on your browser localhost:631 are you able to manage the printer?
<ourumov2> stefg: I don't think its a fs problem...
<bulmer> _2 that is because the default for flushing maybe be drop for Forward policy
<gsuveg> gvim can work with gnome-vfs ?
<_2> sipior it's a hack from the "quicktables" script   i ran the script and hacked it for the special application... it seems that it's not designed for this kind of use.
<sipior> _2: bulmer but he would still be able to connect directly to his modem from the machine that straddles the two networks
<bulmer> sipio he has to look at the default policy after flushing..just iptables -vL should show it
<bulmer> sipior he has to look at the default policy after flushing..just iptables -vL should show it
<atma_> congratulations
<atma_> the ubuntu 7.10 is "neat" even for a hardcore gentoo user
<allenc> bulmer:yes
<sipior> _2: bulmer could you try that, _2? flush the tables, and then pastebin the output of iptables -vL?
<_2> sipior bulmer i can check that.  but it will take a sec.
<_2> brb
<Bollinger> Im trying to get sound working on urbanterror. I see this error "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:831:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore" whats wrong?
<allenc> bulmer: /usr/lib/cups/filter/brfaxfilter failed"
<_2> sipior & bulmer  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d255290c8
<TheShadow> Alright how do I enable syntax higlighting in vim?
<stefg> ourumov2: i'm almost certain that the installer kernel has no builtin support for a specific filesystem, but relies on the modules in /lib/modules. but you don't have that already when you are still in the initrd fs
<bulmer> allenc-> while managing the printer from web browser, can you send a test page to it?
<bulmer> _2 here is your clue Chain INPUT (policy DROP ..  Chain FORWARD (policy DROP
<sipior> bulmer: _2 yep, that would be the problem
<_2> ok so the simple question.    howto correct that ?
 * _2 is iptables illiterate you know....
<bulmer> add a policy to ACCEPT it
<allenc> bulmer: no... and if I delete it and re-add it the printer model # isn't listed in the drivers area... it's a brother mfc-5460cn... are there just not linux drivers for it?
<_2> bulmer i thought that's what i just -F flushed ???
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d526252d4 bulmer
<sipior> bulmer: _2 actually, set the policy, with the -P option
<bulmer> allenc umm you may have to play around with a driver closest to it and see if those works..there are gazillion printer models..difficult to get their model numbers right...
<_2> so if i add a policy to forward packets   to the existing rules i should be good ???
 * _2 goes to hack his script some more....
<allenc> bulmer: ok... thanks
<sipior> bulmer: _2 should be something like "iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT", iirc
<bulmer> _2 set the INPUT policy for now to ACCEPT
<bulmer> sipior thats correct
<jamiejackson> my desktop effects just started crawling today, for some reason. is there a quick toggle somewhere to disable compiz-fusion in general?
<bulmer> _2 http://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=107  this is my quick reference, good stuff
<VSpike> jamiejackson: system -> preferences -> appearance
<allenc> bulmer: I want drivers for Debian right?
<jamiejackson> VSpike: thanks
<jamiejackson> don't suppose anyone else is having this problem suddenly?
<sipior> bulmer: that's a handy link, definitely worth a bookmark
<systemd0wn> If i install gnome-desktop on a 7.10 server, will it modify the kernel?  And if so can i tell it not to?
<bulmer> allenc-> whatever ppd works for your printer...not sure if a distro version is available..
<allenc> ok, thanks
<guitrokr123> has anyone else had HORRIBLE experiences with upgrading to Gutsy... Feisty worked great, and now nothing works right anymore... gutsy is a HUGE step backwards!
<allenc> bulmer: thanks
<whabo> hi there guys. How do i get a nice ... APPLE style dock .. with 3D effects???? what should i get? thank you
<jamiejackson> gutsy has issues, yes
<bulmer> sipior-> yep..his tutorial was the easiest i found
<sipior> guitrokr123: not for me, i'm afraid. could you be more specific?
<guitrokr123> i can't suspend or hibernate!
<bradv> allenc: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/
<bulmer> allenc you're welcome
<jamiejackson> suspend broke, rdesktop fullscreen broke, won't remember passwords
<guitrokr123> i shut down my computer like 9 times a day because i always need to suspend and take it to class
<whabo> hi there guys. How do i get a nice ... APPLE style dock .. with 3D effects???? what should i get? thank you
<guitrokr123> my resolution is weird now.. my login splash is nonexistent, and now gutsy takes LONGER to boot than windows!  and compiz fails after alil use
<VSpike> whabo: kiba may be what oyu want http://www.kiba-dock.org/
<TheShadow> vim make
<jamiejackson> i preferred feisty, i think. except for the deskbar applet, which seems promising
<whabo> thx Vspike
<sipior> guitrokr123: hmm...i haven't yet upgraded my laptop to gutsy...perhaps i'll wait awhile...
<guitrokr123> please do wait
<guitrokr123> until they weed out the bugs
<charlesg3> I'm having trouble with desktop effects in gutsy, I have an nvidia card and it is using the nvidia driver
<_2> bulmer http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d57561f2c
<guitrokr123> i wish so much that there was a reverse option
<jamiejackson> oh, evolution's much better in gutsy. thought i'd mention one plus
<VSpike> guitrokr123: it screwed my system - just doing a clean install now
<guitrokr123> i use thunderbird
<Valtor_> i have a weird bug, sometimes when i do a keyboard shortcut, it might get repeated for 3-5 seconds, quite annoying when i press ctrl-w or ctrl-t in firefox.....
<SubSonik> Hello all. I am having video problems with my install of gutsy. Any takers to help troubleshoot?
<_2> bulmer and sipior   still no good.
<guitrokr123> clean install of feisty or gutsy again VSpike?
<bulmer> _2 now you're able to get to the network after flushing
<VSpike> guitrokr123: it's called restoring the full system backup you took before upgrading, surely? :)
<Azer> heh
<VSpike> guitrokr123: note, I didnt have one either :D
<guitrokr123> haha
<VSpike> guitrokr123: gutsy - I'm hoping the upgrade was the problem
<jamiejackson> i did do a full system backup, but haven't been quite annoyed enough to restore it yet
<_2> bulmer yes  but didn't change the link between networks at all.
<jamiejackson> but loss of suspend blows
<bulmer> _2 check your route tables...netstat -ran
<guitrokr123> VSpike: i would go with feisty
<guitrokr123> i loved feisty
<SubSonik> the video works, it is just very choppy when I scroll. It is an onboard card, but it worked great in wondows.
<lucaser> #django on irc.freenode.net
<ourumov2> stefg: Ah, I found hd-media image in 'Index of /ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media' .... let's see
<sipior> _2: did you add back the iptables rule for forwarding?
<guitrokr123> its what made me a linux user 100%
<_2> bulmer http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d470f00dd
<Pici> !freenode | lucaser
<_2> sipior http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d57561f2c
<ubotu> lucaser: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<guitrokr123> between feisty and gutsy i lost functionality of so many things, everything is slower, i get crashes and horrible stuff all the time, the only one thing that worked was that a wine install of a windows program i REALLY like finally worked in gutsy... thats the ONLY thing that improved
<Nassen_omistaja> I can't get my sounds work in usb soundcard?
<guitrokr123> and i'm not sure if that was wine or the new gutsy version that made it possible
<grayhane> is there a GUI front end for using PGP ?
<SubSonik> Any ideas what it might be? I checked and it seems to recognize the video correctly.
<Azer> funny, all my stuff works, and it was an upgrade..
<sipior> _2: what do you get with iptables -t nat -L ?
<bulmer> _2 sorry i jumped in the middle, how is the network layout like? what is connected to which? elaborate on your network layout
<Pici> grayhane: seahorse
<systemd0wn> If i install gnome-desktop on a 7.10 server, will it modify the kernel?  And if so can i tell it not to?
<grayhane> Pici, thanks, I need to protect some files and was told PGP was the way to go.
<VSpike> guitrokr123: gutsy seems faster for me once I got it working, and nice to have packaged versions of all the stuff I had to find for feisty, like latest thunderbird, firefox, nvidia driver, etc.
<_2> sipior http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d18b0f90f
<bulmer> systemd0wn-> umm installing an app is not same as kernel upgrade noh?
<Valtor_> i have a weird bug, sometimes when i do a keyboard shortcut, it might get repeated for 3-5 seconds, quite annoying when i press ctrl-w or ctrl-t in firefox.....
<Milos_SD> is it safe to do an update of proposed updates and backports on gusty? I am thinking for updates of network manager and libxine ?
<windego40> anyone know how to mount an ipod touch?
<guitrokr123> VSpike: it seems different for me, i found i had to do alot of manual work to get things to work in feisty... but finally i had it how i liked it and gutsy removed all functionality
<systemd0wn> bulmer, No it shouldnt be the same... i was told by a coworker that this happened.  Perhaps they did a system update as well...
<windego40> ive been trying but says i need a host
<SubSonik> Any ideas what might make my vdeo choppy when I scroll or drag?
<charlesg3> can anyone assist in getting desktop effects (say translucent windows when moving) working in kubuntu?
<_2> bulmer inet---ppp0-box192.168.0.1-eth0---hub---eth0[192.168.0.6]-box-eth1[192.168.1.6]---LAN-2*
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu | charlesg3
<ubotu> charlesg3: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mr_marvin> hello. i can't upgrade ubundu from cd using gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" - nothing happens.
<neverblue> charlesg3, there is a kubuntu channel, /join #kubuntu
<whabo> join #kiba-dock
<charlesg3> ubotu: neverblue thanks
<neverblue> np, charlesg3
<allenc> bulmer: Ok, I now have a "debs" file for the printer... can you tell me what I need to do to install that please?
<whabo> sry i was trying to join KIBA-dock please disregard my previous msg
<kst-> somehow my networkmanager process is eating up like all my cpu already right after login, i'm not running any p2p software or anything tho... what's up with that? is there a problem with recent updates? running gutsy on a notebook and am connected through LAN adapter, WLAN is disabled
<_2> allenc sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<tommas> What is the problem with Gutsy 64bit. I tried to boot the live CD on Dell inspiron 1520 the screen goes blank and nothing happens(with the 64-bit CD). The 32 bit version boots fine
<neverblue> kst-, looking at top ?
<jimjam> I currently have two Ubuntu installations: a 6.06 and a 7.10. I want to run only the 7.10, but grub is run from the 6.06. What do I have to do?
<kst-> neverblue yeah top or gnome-system-monitor
<neverblue> tommas, use the ALT. CD instead ?
<tommas> i dont have the alternate CD, and my connection is slow :(
<neverblue> tommas, then install 32bit :)
<ArthurArchnix> I filed a bug report on launchpad, but I don't know that it will get much attention because its against he ubuntu's website... should i have just sent an email to webmaster or is launchpad the way to go you think?
<tommas> neverblue must it be done withe the alternate?
<kst-> this is quite annoying, that way i can hardly use my notebook... and this problem didnt appear before the week-end (didnt use my notebook much, applied some gutsy updates meanwhile tho)
<hockeyfan5000> anyone use Acronis Disk Director, I boot to Linux through it but it still brings up the Grub bootloader, I just want to use Acronis
<SubSonik> what would make my video choppy when I scroll or drag?
<preaction> !launchpad | ArthurArchnix
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<neverblue> tommas, when the LiveCD doesnt work, I usually do the ALT CD instead
<tommas> so neverblue there is no way to install the 64bit ?
<neverblue> kst-, remove/reinstall ?
<kst-> neverblue what? network-manager?
<jamiejackson> Milos_SD: I think networkmanager's buggier under gutsy. i wouldn't upgrade that to gutsy's
<matozoid> hi all
<neverblue> tommas, yes, there is a way to install the 64bit, but you cannot do it... apparently...
<Genscher> hey :)
<Milos_SD> I have Gusty installed ...
<neverblue> kst-, that which is eating at your processor...
<matozoid> is there a way to establish a VNC connection to a windows computer from ubuntu?
<SubSonik> I am using gutsy
<Milos_SD> And I have an proposed update for network-manager
<neverblue> matozoid, yes, easily, i might add
<Genscher> is there a way to change settings of compiz  in a more direct way than "little gimmicks" or "many gimmicks" ;)
<kst-> neverblue it is "NetworkManager"
<VSpike> Genscher: install ccsm
<wobblywu> !ccsm | Genscher
<ubotu> Genscher: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Genscher> VSpike, thanks, will do :)
<matozoid> neverblue: care to explain?
<neverblue> matozoid, do you have VNC installed on box machines?
<jamiejackson> Milos_SD: is it safe to do an update of proposed updates and backports on gusty? I am thinking for updates of network manager and libxine ? <-- okay, thought you meant "from gutsy"
<whabo> guys how do i get kiba-dock?? i went to the site.. and looked in package manager .. and came out with nothing... help please.. thx
<matozoid> neverblue: only on the windows server
<VSpike> whabo: google has lots of hits for installing in ubuntu howtos
<allenc> bulmer: I installed the dpkg but in localhost it shows "No %BoundingBox: comment in header!"
<matozoid> neverblue: i wish to connect to the windows server with rdesktop over vnc
<Genscher> by the way: manby people I know came back to ubuntu distribution because of easy restricted driver handling
<Genscher> :)
<dajhorn> tommas: Try booting the 64-bit installer with vga=normal at or using the F keys to find the shortcut that disables the framebuffer.  Many problems are hidden by the video mode switch.
<neverblue> matozoid, then you can use Internet-->Terminal Server Client to use a VNC connection
<matozoid> neverblue: thanks mate! :)
<raghos> Hi, I have a friend who got in trouble using automatic login. Now he's unable to start gnome. Is there any way to turn off automatic login from a terminal? (i.e. without using gdmsetup?)
<mr_marvin> anyone? how to make ubuntu upgrade from cd? gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" won't do a thing...?
<neverblue> matozoid, dont forget about the Firewall on the Windows box....
<SubSonik> I use just isntalled gutsy but my video is extremely choppy when I scroll or drag. What should I try?
<Valtor_> i have a weird bug, sometimes when i do a keyboard shortcut, it might get repeated for 3-5 seconds, quite annoying when i press ctrl-w or ctrl-t in firefox.....
<matozoid> neverblue: ok thanks
<tommas> dajhorn yes i think its something with the video because the screens go blank and everything else seems like working (the drive is reading from the cd..). So do i need to enter vga=normal at the end of the boot options ?
<allenc> Ok, I have installed the dpkg file for my printer but in local host it shows "No %BoundingBox: comment in header!"
<dajhorn> tommas: Yes, F6 should let you edit the kernel command line in-place.
<CochiseIRL> mr_marvin, you need the alternative CD to upgrade
<tommas> ok dajhorn thanks lets try that.
<SubSonik> I just installed gutsy but my video is extremely choppy when I scroll or drag. What should I try?
<dajhorn> tommas: You need to set "vga=normal" and remove "quiet".
<windego40> anyone know how to mount an ipod touch?
<neverblue> SubSonik, do you have the best drivers installed ?
<tommas> oo wait so i need to add vga=normal at the very end position on the line right? after the "--" ?
<dajhorn> tommas: Also remove "splash".
<mr_marvin> CochiseIRL, that means that "commont" CD is useless?
<_2> ok can someone help me with this line?  """iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.1.6"""
<_2> is that syntax correct ^  ?
<SubSonik> Neverblue, when I checked in hardware, it seemed like the video was correctly identified, but I am not sure how to check the driver
<CochiseIRL> mr_marvin, yup i think so i'll check it out there now just to make sure tough one min
<neverblue> _2 take out the """ (triple quotes) :)
<dajhorn> tommas: Put it in the same place as the "quiet" and "splash" words after you delete them.
<dajhorn> tommas: I think this would be before the '--'.
<pasci_at_home> Hi, I was wondering if there is a possibility to install a minimal version of Ubuntu? By minimal I mean not cli or cli-expert which is still nearly 500MB. I looked around for hours and couldn't find. Any advice?
<tommas> ok remove splash and quiet and add vga=normal, dajhorn i'll try that now, ill be back in few minutes
<_2> neverblue like no duh.
<CochiseIRL> mr_marvin, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading down the bottom
<d1n0> pasci_at_home: that would have to be Xubuntu or something
<neverblue> SubSonik, put your lspci listing on pastebin
<allenc> and now I get a message saying printer may not be available
<neverblue> !pastebin | SubSonik
<ubotu> SubSonik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CochiseIRL> pasci_at_home, try flucbuntu
<CochiseIRL> pasci_at_home, try fluxbuntu or xbuntu
<allenc> .
<neverblue> _2, if maybe you tell us what you want to do, rather than just post your iptables command, then someone might be able to assist (duh) :)
<mr_marvin> CochiseIRL, tnx... i saw that... this means ordered wron cd. and what is this stupid thing, not being able to update via live cd... bah!
<pasci_at_home> d1n0: No, I mean a server installation. If you install Ubuntu cli (console only), there is still stuff like wireless and alsa installed, which is never useed on a server.
<CochiseIRL> mr_marvin, best thing to do is have a separate home partition that way you can do a fresh install without losing your data
<CochiseIRL> pasci_at_home, have you tried ubuntu server edition
<Valtor_> has anybody seen a keyboard shortcut bug in ubuntu?
<mr_marvin> CochiseIRL, what exacly should i backup to restore it, after i do fresh install? just one dir... or is more comlicate than this...?
<pasci_at_home> CochiseIRL: I do netinstall, as I have only serial console access (no cdrom) to the box
<SubSonik> neverblue, ok, done.
<neverblue> SubSonik, and the URL is... ?
<neverblue> (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SubSonik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45273/
<SubSonik> sorry
<CochiseIRL> mr_marvin, the best thing to do is follow this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome then do a fresh install of gutsy but do not format the /home partition
<neverblue> np :)
<SubSonik> doin 3 things at once
<neverblue> trying to do dual monitors ?
<SubSonik> neverblue, not yet, but hopefully as a next step
<mr_marvin> CochiseIRL, thank you for tips... i'm off.
<soulwarp> hello, how can i install a new font with my system and what are the compatibility limits?
<soulwarp> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<neverblue> SubSonik, well, the Intel drivers should be loaded correctly
<soulwarp> nevermind :P
<fraco> what would be the best way to get pulseaudio library + its dependencies from hardy into gutsy (without actually upgrading all other packages too)?
<neverblue> SubSonik, are you attempting anything funny, say.. compiz-fusion ?
<BlueParrot> I'm trying to get amarok working over freenx , the howto suggests I use esd , but I can't figure out how to get an esd output plugin for amarok , is there one at all ?
<SubSonik> neverblue, again, not yet. this is a fresh install. the only thing I have put on so far is google earth
<Valtor_> ummm i don't want to sound aggressive but what's the best way to get help here? :P
<neverblue> SubSonik, put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on pastebin as well, please
<SubSonik> neverblue, ok.
<neverblue> !patience | Valtor_
<ubotu> Valtor_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<randorfer> valtor_, just ask whatever you question is and if anyone knows they will answer
<pasci_at_home> CochiseIRL: Looks like nobody has an idea, thanks anyway, I'm off looking for a solution anywhere else ;-)
<Valtor_> neverblue: i get that, but ive been asking for 20 minutes now and not a single answer, it gets frustrating :(
<boris_> hi
<incorrecttt> does anyone know of a good PO system?
<randorfer> valtor_:  what was your question I just got in here I may (maybe not!) be able to help you
<neverblue> Valtor_, well, if you keep *not* asking your question, and just fusing, that wont help  ;)
<Q_Continuum> I need to record all the sound I hear - what app can I use?
<l0pht> audacity
<Valtor_> sorry
<Valtor_> sometimes when i do a keyboard shortcut, it might get repeated for 3-5 seconds, quite annoying when i press ctrl-w or ctrl-t in firefox.....
<boris_> my father will probably switch to linux today, and he's asking me whether a bank payment system, called 'klik' will work on firefox. he says it only work with IE
<boris_> it only works*
<revRay> have ubuntu 7.10 a low latency kernel?
<neverblue> Valtor_, just in FF ?
<randorfer> boris_:  checkout ies4linux
<Enselic> revRay: afaik
<Valtor_> neverblue: nope, alt tab and ctrl alt arrow too
<boris_> randorfer : thanks
<randorfer> boris_: everything from ie4 -> 7 is available I believe
<pecisk> revRay: Ubuntu has low latency kernel for already some time, what do you really need is kernel with RT patches. It is seperate kernel and I guess Ubuntu Studio has it.
<DShepherd> randorfer, ie 7 is now?
<neverblue> Valtor_, then your keyboard isnt setup properly, by the sounds of things
<Valtor_> neverblue: i thought it was compiz, but i turned it off and the bug is still there
<DShepherd> randorfer, kool
<revRay> what is the name of this kernel?
<revRay> in the repository
<alber1> How can I get wget to save a file with a destination file name that I specify?
<fraco> how can i get selected packages +dependencies from hardy into gutsy?
<randorfer> dshepherd:  yeah I was there the other day and I guess they now support it
<Calvyn> Hi... can somebody please help me... I'm n00b
<eldenz> alber1, -O filename
<DShepherd> alber1, wget url -O name
<Calvyn> :-)
<randorfer> calvyn:  whats the Question
<Valtor_> neverblue: how do i check that? im on a compaq laptop...
<Calvyn> I messed up my grub
<alber1> thnx!
<Calvyn> and or my fstab
<Calvyn> not sure what though
<randorfer> calvyn:  whats happening?
<revRay> pecisk: what is the name of this kernel in the repository?
<jesusrocksmybod> nuthin
<jesusrocksmybod> u?
<neverblue> Valtor_, well, your keyboard settings are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but thats about as far as I can assist...
<Calvyn> the situation is/was: I got ubuntu, as well as kubuntu from shipit
<randorfer> revRay:  you can check you kernel by running uname -r in a terminal
<Calvyn> I installed both
<alber1> wget -O did the trick thanks a lot
<Calvyn> and eventually decided on Ubuntu above Kubunty
<neverblue> !enter | Calvyn
<ubotu> Calvyn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<revRay> randorfer: i have the standard kernel of ubuntu 7.10  but need a low latency kernel
<SubSonik> neverblue, xoeg.conf= http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45274/
<Valtor_> neverblue: thx btw :)
<Calvyn> k
<randorfer> revRay:  ahh, well good luck, I had a heck of a time compiling a -mm kernel
<neverblue> sorry I couldnt be of more help Valtor_ (also maybe check your /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages for keystroke errors)
<randorfer> calvyn:  i follow, so what happened then?
<bullgard4> sda1 is a memory stick formatted under Windows. 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda1' says: "This does not look like  a partition table. Probably you selected the wrong device." What is a better tool to analyze this memory stick?
<alecs> hi there
<revRay> randorfer: isnt there no precompiled package availible?
<Calvyn> Situation: I had 2 partitions, 1 ubuntu, 1 kubuntu.  I decided I preferred Ubuntu, and deleted the Kubuntu partition using qtparted.  Then when I restarted (later on) Grub gave me Error 15 - ThisI've learnt means that the file is not found
<alecs> there is java on ubuntu packages?
<fraco> revRay: linux-image-rt package?
<neverblue> SubSonik, looks like the correct driver is loaded, maybe its not that great of a video card ?
<jesusrocksmybod> thanx
<pecisk> revRay: linux-image-2.6.22-14-rt - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on RT kernel
<cofeineSunshine> where i configure my bnep0 interface, so it configures its IP when pan connection is established?
<YetiChick> Valtor_, I see that key-thing happen sometimes on older machines when they're having CPU spikes.  Is it possible that you have something eating CPU from time to time?
<randorfer> revRay:  no, I believe you have to recompile the kernel, I could be wrong but that is where I would look -- My guess is the -mm kernel patch has low latency compatability and there are some good walkthroughs for compiling it if you google
 * DrakeJustice_ is troll hunting
<DrakeJustice_> anyone need help?
<SubSonik> neverblue, it is onboard video, but I set it to 128 megs of memory, and it worked great under windows, which is why I would expect it to work well under linux
<jesusrocksmybod> can anyone read this
<alecs> DrakeJustice_: me
<Kibble> hey all
<jesusrocksmybod> \sick
<Valtor_> YetiChick: yes! that could quite possibly be it,
<randorfer> revray, pecisk:  or I could be completely wrong!
<Kibble> i read you jesus
<DrakeJustice_> alecs: what do you need?
<revRay> pecisk: thank you!
<jesusrocksmybod> nice kibbs
<alecs> well i need to install a java jdk on my station
<Kibble> i need some help getting an external hard-drive to respond here
<jesusrocksmybod> ima rapper
<Valtor_> YetiChick: do you know of anything to solve that? (except avoiding cpu pikes)
<revRay> randorfer: this is the -mm kernel, isnt it?
<DrakeJustice_> alecs: join #slinux if you can
<alecs> but i can't find it ... ubuntu 7.04
<DrakeJustice_> jesusrocksmybod: looks like u r a troll... no?
<YetiChick> Valtor_, If you use tabbed browsing, keep an eye on Flash and Java stuff going on on the tabs you don't have at the front.
<Kibble> lol drake
<randorfer> calvyn:  Alright, what happened is you deleted the last install you made (which incedentally re-installed grub) and now when grub looks for where to read its information it is confused
<Kibble> any1 experienced in getting usb hardware to work?
<randorfer> revRay:  the vanilla ubuntu kernel is not the -mm kernel
<Valtor_> YetiChick: i might thing that its the other way around though.... sometimes it happens when theres no cpu activity, but when it happens cpu goes through the roof
<neverblue> SubSonik, try in the forums, for other users with similar symptoms ?
<mianos>  guys
<mianos> hi
<Kibble> hey
<mianos> I'm not new to linux
<mianos> or ubuntu
<SubSonik> neverblue, I guess. Thanks for the help!
<revRay> randorfer: but this kernel?: linux-image-2.6.22-14-rt
<neverblue> SubSonik, looks like everything is fine from this end....
<mianos> i use it for years
<jesusrocksmybod> ive downloaded 7.10 but cant install , anyone know how to do it? bless all of yall essays!
<ubuntugy> i have a little problem, i lost my boot startup loading bar.... How can I fix it?
<randorfer> revRay:  I am not sure honestly, google and look it up?
<mianos> BUT: ubuntu gusty 7.10 and my macbook pro rev. 3 santa-rosa are soooooooooo strange ;) the LIVE-CD asks for a user and password
<mianos> YES; gdm prompts for user and pass
<mianos> wtf?
<YetiChick> Valtor_, most likely the CPU hit is the cause - the buffered keystrokes are a symptom.  You might try keeping top running in a console and watch to see what process peaks when this happens.
<jesusrocksmybod> iggy pop
<randorfer> calvyn:  The easiest way to fix your problem is going to be to reinstall only kubuntu if thats what you like (it will re-write your /boot and fix your problems)
 * Kibble has a problem with a maxtor 500gb 3 onetouch that ubuntu isn't mounting. anyone know how to force-mount it?
<jesusrocksmybod> jesus is my daddy
<Valtor_> YetiChick: thx! ill try that out
<mianos> any idea? i leeched the iso from a german server (tu-esslingen)
<jesusrocksmybod> thanx thats perfecto bless you vato
<randorfer> calvyn:  If you need to backup files make a new partition and move them to that partition and just dont delete it while re-installing
<ubuntugy> does anyone know how to get back the ubuntu loading bar?? I have a black screen till login. Help please.
<PuppiesAtWork> Does anyone know of a good dual monitor wallpaper of the earth from space?
<YetiChick> Valtor_, I'd not be surprised to find that it's firefox.  I loathe Flash ads and banners.  Do you use the adblock extension?
<jesusrocksmybod> i have no idea ubuntugy
<Kibble> try nasa's website, puppies
<BlueParrot> Does anybody know if the amarok version which comes with gutsy supports ESD output ?
<Kibble> no clue
<ubuntugy> thanx, jesusrocksmybod
<larry> After updating, Ubuntu does not recognize my USB or cd-drive. Any help?
<Valtor_> YetiChick: yup, but i use a lot of youtube too :P
<jesusrocksmybod> wish i could be of more help but i suck when it comes to computers
<Ayabara> I want to have roaming enabled on my wireless network, but I also want to use a static IP at home. Any way to accomplish this?
<mianos> on the tty1 i can read "user not known to the underlying authentication module"
<mjwolf> larry: do you have all the same modules loaded now?
<larry> is this the support channel for Ubuntu?
<ubuntugy> anyone knows how to get the ubuntu loading bar?
<brianski> is sysrq disabled on gutsy ?
<Valtor_> YetiChick: thx for the help, i gotta go now, i'll double check the processes, and/or i'll try to live with it :P
<jesusrocksmybod> sick, people can actually reply to me
<mianos> Livecd user and password?
<larry> "Modules"? It was working fine before updating.
<jesusrocksmybod> ima rapper
<DrakeJustice_> sum1 ban jesusrocksmybod please...
<mjwolf> /etc/modules.conf could have been changed and a module that was loaded isnt anymore
<jesusrocksmybod> sum give DrakeJustice a J
<Kibble> any1 familiar with troubleshooting usb mass storage devices?
<DrakeJustice_> jesusrocksmybod: please someone... lol... i thought u were a troll jesusrocksmybod
<Ayabara> anyone? do I need to setup my network manually to get a static IP?
<jesusrocksmybod> na just a smurf
<Kibble> ayabara - static IPs are given by your ISP
<Kibble> ask them for one
<blkorpheus> here to help
<Calvyn> /who *.za
<ubuntugy> Doesn't anyone know anything about the ubuntu boot loading bar? (Just post a link or something)
<larry> how do I check on "/etc/modules.conf could have been changed and a module that was loaded isnt anymore"
<jesusrocksmybod> thanx 4 not bootin me
<bulmer> Ayabara-> yes you have to set it up manually
<Kibble> blk - join #kibble plz?
<blkorpheus> larry, go to the file and open it?
<mjwolf> larry start with this.  type 'lspci' and look for anything that looks like a cdrom
<bulmer> larry-> also try  lsmod
<larry> Thanks, where?
<Ayabara> bulmer: ok. will it remember the settings for a network if I switch to roaming mode and back?
<blkorpheus> sorry
<jesusrocksmybod> jesus christ is comming soon spread the good news
<Vala> Hi all. I want to install VMware on my 7.10 ubuntu 64bit. can anyone direct me to a good guide?
<ubuntugy> I just want the bar to appear, because it's confusing to see a blank screen while loading... please!
<bulmer> Ayabara-> roaming and static are two different concepts
<jesusrocksmybod> n1rvana rules
<revRay> jesusrocksmybod: wtf?! xD
<YetiChick> Ayabara, do you mean a static internal IP?  I'd probably set up a static DHCP entry in my home router and leave the laptop set to roam.
<jesusrocksmybod> whats xD?
<mjwolf> ubuntugy: did you try ctrl-alt-f7
<randorfer> has anyone upgraded to hardy yet? -- I just started the upgrade on my testing computer and I am wondering what to expect!
<revRay> xD is a smilie
<ubuntugy> mjwolf: yes. Nothing happens....
<jesusrocksmybod> sick
<ubuntugy> mjwolf: do you know where I dould find out what happened?
<jesusrocksmybod> bless u homie that means gods gonna hook u up
<blkorpheus> dialup?!?
<blkorpheus> wow
<mjwolf> ubuntugy: do you have multiple monitors
<Vala> Hi all. I want to install VMware on my 7.10 ubuntu 64bit. can anyone direct me to a good guide?
<ubuntugy> mjwolf: no. It's a notebook
<Pici> !ot | jesusrocksmybod
<ubotu> jesusrocksmybod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blkorpheus> Vala, google
<jesusrocksmybod> jesus christ will guid u right thru itVala
<jesusrocksmybod> thanx
<_4a42_> anybody have any issues with hdparm and putting dma on their dvd drives?
<Vala> Hi all. I want to install VMware on my 7.10 ubuntu 64bit. can anyone direct me to a good guide? (I have trouble with english)
<Pici> jesusrocksmybod: Please stop. This is not appropriate for this channel.
<ubuntugy> mjwolf: Running Beryl Kiba-dock, with default ATI drivers
<blkorpheus> _4a42_, such as?
<Ayabara> YetiChick: that's a point
<jesusrocksmybod> sorry, what is?
<ourumov2> did my install without HDD now, found install image in hd-media, thanks to stefg  (now sadly offline)
<ourumov2> bye
<revRay> lol
<blkorpheus> ciao
<rabidweezle> anyone know a good 3d pool game in the repo?
<_4a42_> blkorpheus: it just does stay on, i do an hdparm -d1 /dev/hda; hdparm -t /dev/hda; and check it again and its not set
<jonah> hey guys having a lot of trouble installing the new nvidia driver, it fails to startx and complains about something with glx and also distplays and stuff. trying to install 169.04, can anyone help me out - is there  a log i can pastebin or something?
<blkorpheus> rabidweezle, openarena
<Ayabara> YetiChick: I mean that I need to forward a port to my computer in my router, and it seems I can forward to 1 IP only
<jesusrocksmybod> jesus is the man
<rabidweezle> that's 8-ball pool?
<blkorpheus> jonah, I installed the driver no sweat
<rabidweezle> I thought openarena was like quake
<mjwolf> ubuntugy: I dont have any other good ideas
<rabidweezle> lol
<blkorpheus> just ran the Nvidia installer
<YetiChick> Ayabara:  Right.  Well, that should be easy enough.  If the router supports it, you can make it assign the same IP to a given MAC address every time.
<ubuntugy> mjwolf: do u know where that bar is? Is it a kind of gdm?
<YetiChick> Ayabara:  Then use that IP address as your forward destination.
<blkorpheus> ubuntugy, its frame buffer
<blkorpheus> ubuntugy, apt-get install startupmanager
<jonah> blkorpheus, that's great but can you help
<blkorpheus> yes
<ubuntugy> blkorpheus: so if I reload that pkg it will come back?
<Ayabara> YetiChick: ah. just gotta dig a bit on my Jensen router than. thanks :-)
<Kibble> how do i a)identify a usb mass storage device and b)mount it from terminal?
<YetiChick> Ayabara: And most routers that can port forward can do static DHCP.
<blkorpheus> ubuntugy, no, nothing is a one cmd fix
<blkorpheus> ubuntugy, you'll need to read things
<YetiChick> Ayabara: Good luck.  :)
<jonah> hello can anyone please help me out, i tried envy and that won't work either...
<Pici> !envy | jonah
<blkorpheus> jonah, I said yes
<ubotu> jonah: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<MecaT> #MangaProjec
<ubuntugy> blkorpheus: can u post a linkfor starters please?
<MecaT> #MangaProject
<randorfer> vala, I assume you are looking for vmware-server not player (you want to create virtual machines)  If this is the case I am not sure how to do it exactly with ubuntu 64 but I know you can go to the vmware website and they have directions aswell as the download.  An alternative though is virtual box which is available through the repositories (apt-get install virtualbox)
<blkorpheus> ubuntugy, no link needed, just install the app and use it
<helpme> how do i add/remove icons in my applications menu?
<Ayabara> YetiChick: it was kinda easy to find too :-)
<randorfer> helpme, right click on applications on the tool bar and selected edit menus
<blkorpheus> jonah, you'll have to explain what you have done to install the BETA NVIDIA driver
<jonah> i know envy isn't supported but figured it was worth a shot as it wouldn't install from nvidia website .run thing...
<_4a42_> blkorpheus: i can't find any anything on the forums just people saying is hdparm, which says its set until i try and use the drive
<YetiChick> Ayabara: Glad to hear it.  :)
<ubuntugy> blkorpheus: ok, thank you very much, I'm gonna reboot and come back soon to tell you
<jonah> blkorpheus, i downloaded the .run file from nvidia and ran that, then on restart it failed
<Ayabara> is rtorrent still the coolest torrent client on ubuntu?
 * Ayabara has been on os x for a while, but is home again
<blkorpheus> jonah, your missing alot of the story. What did the installer do?
<blkorpheus> jonah, did it execute clean and finish?
<blkorpheus> errors?
<blkorpheus> details
<randorfer> !enter | blkorpheus
<ubotu> blkorpheus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blkorpheus> _4a42_, that hdparm issue happened to me once. Just check hdparm.conf
<jonah> blkorpheus, i think this is the log from it: http://pastebin.ca/790975
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this .bashrc scripting ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45281/
<larry> this is really the help channel for Ubuntu?
<blkorpheus> yes
<randorfer> larry, yes
<DShepherd> yeah
<[chr0n0s]> larry, i think it is
<d1n0> no
<d1n0> it is not
<d1n0> ehm, read topic dude
<blkorpheus> jonah, your not telling me what you've done
<larry> anyhow, how do I get my cd-drive and usb back? there are no icons showing they are there
<jonah> blkorpheus, here is my xorg log which says why it fails i think http://pastebin.ca/790980
<jonah> blkorpheus, the installer finished yeah, but there was a couple errors i think in middle somewhere but it did say it'd installed
<javaJake> Hey, why's LjL-Temp got ops? :)
<blkorpheus> jonah, did you read the nvidia readme?
<Pici> javaJake: because hes an op.
<randorfer> [chr0n0s] : from my understanding you are using compiz with a intel chip (cannot play movies with compiz on) -- if this is the case the script will not work how you intend, the movie will crash after the compiz --replace& is run, if this is not the case then myquestion is will you be running the script from the command line (i.e. command line input) or ?
<javaJake> Pici, :P
<javaJake> Oh, hello Pici. :D
<larry> they dissapeard after updating Ubuntu
<cassio> hello everybody
<_4a42_> blkorpheus: have done and its set, going to check my bios, but think there is something missing from my config :/ brb
<javaJake> cassio, hello
<blkorpheus> larry, is there media in the drive?
<cassio> i think I just broke something here
<larry> yes
<larry> cd
<cassio> don know what I made, but all the fonts used in text editors like Kate,
<blkorpheus> eject the cd
<cassio> or even Konsole
<larry> also USB is in, windows recognizes it
<blkorpheus> reinsert
<cassio> are just too clear and small
<[chr0n0s]> randorfer, i am assuming unless the mplayer exits, it will be stuck there, and compiz --replace will be executed after that
<blkorpheus> no icons?
<cassio> can someone help me please?
<cassio> i trying to fix it but without success...
<glark> Hey everybody.
<larry> re-inserted, nothing. no icons on desktop or my computer, either
<javaJake> cassio, running Kubuntu? I can't help you with KDE issues, as I haven't touched KDE in... oh... 4+ years.
<randorfer> [chr0n0s] that could happen, not 100% sure.  If you want to reference commandline input use $1 (first arguement after the command is run)
<glark> Anyone interested in my sponge hammers?
<blkorpheus> larry, does nautilus open and show media?
<ajcates> how can I set up rythembox to expect ssh commands over a ssh connection to my computer?
<cassio> it seems that everything happened after typing something wrong in katapult...
<blkorpheus> is it a music cd?
<blkorpheus> try a data cd?
<cassio> javaJake, yes, KDE
<randorfer> function play(){ metacity --replace & mplayer -vo gl2 $1 compiz --replace &}
<larry> yes, it's music, nothing pops up, however
<tommas> I have succesfully installed GUTSY 64-bit version on my INSPIRON 1520. i forgot the nick of the man who helped me so if u see this message pls reply?
<jimjam_> I have two Ubuntu installations on my computer, a 6.06 and a 7.10. I want to remove the 6.06 and just run Gutsy. Grub is off of 6.06. What will I need to do?
<blkorpheus> larry, try data please
<jonah> blkorpheus, yeah it just says to run the script
<cassio> i've rebooted, restarted X, went to the system properties config, bot nothing works....
<randorfer> [chr0n0s] and u actually dont need to put it in a function (you can but dont need to)
<blkorpheus> larry, system>preferences>removeable media
<jonah> is there anyone that can help me out please, trying to install nvidia beta driver and it says my kernel doesn't match or something and fails to start, though installer goes right through so i thought it would work
<blkorpheus> jonah, it says more than that
<jonah> trying to install 169.04
<larry> when I start-up, "failed to initiate HAL!, internal error" displayes
<|NeMewSys|> hello
<blkorpheus> jonah, your not helping yourself here, and snubbing the help you are recieving
<|NeMewSys|> does anyone here knows Scheme (DrScheme) ?
<helpme> how do i add/remove program icons in my applications menu using the menu editor?
<blkorpheus> thre are 1200+ ppl here, good luck. BETA drivers are not supported
<larry> I can play mp3's with the music player
<blkorpheus> read the topic please
<jonah> blkorpheus, i'm trying my best, reading the readme is not helping me which is why i'm asking for help if anyone can help that would be great
<godsyn> help : Ubuntu 7.10 : Ubuntu server : stupid me accidentally overwrote the groups for www-data (forgot the -a in usermod). Would someone please confirm that the default group(s) for www-data is just itself?
<blkorpheus> helpme, you don't
<tommas> Can someone help me to add Gutsy as boot option in the menu.lst of other distro. (Grub is from suse i want to add Ubuntu boot option)
<randorfer> helpme:  add or remove them from the list by adding or removing the coresponding check mark
<hockeyfan5000> can anyone tell me why I would have static on my sound until I play something then it goes away, I have looked around for any devices that may be causing feedback but cant see me to locate any. If I Play music the static goes away, but sitting idle I hear feedback.
<javaJake> helpme, in the editor, if your app is listed, you can uncheck to remove or check to add, and if it isn't listed, you can use the "New Item" button
<blkorpheus> jonah, you did not read the whole readme dude
<javaJake> helpme, it's simple - there must be something your trying to do that isn't so simple. ;)
<Twanger_se> #exit
<blkorpheus> or you would have seen the part about editing the xorg.conf file
<helpme> im using the xfce menu editor
<helpme> and it doesnt show any of my program icons
 * javaJake is away: Be back in 10
<ArthurArchnix> What's the deal with the rt-kernel, what's that all about?
<blkorpheus> helpme, because is does nto edit icons
<ajcates> anybody know how to change songs with rythm box over a ssh connection?
<blkorpheus> ArthurArchnix, real-time kernel, for stuff  like ubuntu studio
<alber1> over ssh?
<brobostigon> hi
<alber1> crazyness!
<jonah> blkorpheus, well maybe you could explain the problem that i've missed in the readme as i can't see anything that can help me out which is why i'm in this room asking for anyone kind enough to help and not just point me to readmes, it's not a great deal of help telling people to go read
<ajcates> so I can sit on my laptop and use my desktop for a boom box
<alber1> xwindows over ssh?
<alber1> :)
<|NeMewSys|> - - - - Anyone here knows Scheme?
<blkorpheus> jonah, people must read these documents if they want to play with UNSUPPORTED BETA DRIVERS
<ArthurArchnix> blkorpheus: Yeah. I can't find any documentation about it. Wiki's or something. Some kind of reasoning why you'd want it.
<|NeMewSys|> - - - - Anyone here knows Scheme??
<jonah> i don't understand glx modules and kernel mismatch errors, readme or no readme, i just want to install this thing
<larry> any idea why HAL failed to initiate after updating Ubunut
<larry> ?
<jonah> blkorpheus, yeah i know - but if you can't help me that is fine, i know about the readme, it's not helping me
<erUSUL> |NeMewSys|: try a channel specific on scheme
<blkorpheus> ArthurArchnix, for applications where real-time kernel is needed. If you don't know whether you need it, then you don't usually
<erUSUL> !repeat | |NeMewSys|
<ubotu> |NeMewSys|: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blkorpheus> jonah, you can't recognize the help
<godsyn> help : Ubuntu 7.10 : Ubuntu server : stupid me accidentally overwrote the groups for www-data (forgot the -a in usermod). Would someone please confirm that the default group(s) for www-data is just itself? ( cat /etc/group | grep "www-data" )
<brobostigon> !beep media player
<lg188> how to make a python install?? i have the files but hwo to make a executable file ..
<cassio> can someone please help me, some fonts in my kubuntu gutsy install looks very strange, in konsole, kate or any other text edtiro using monospaced fotns.. the text looks smaller e the color is too clear, lifeless... I went to system properties config at K menu, but everything looks normal... I think I typed something at Katapult and then this problem was created... looks very strange
<blkorpheus> I have helped you, you just don't knwo it yet, because you refuse to follow directions
<randorfer> tommas:  edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file (as root) and follow the same format as the ones in there already.  Also doing a google for grub/menu.lst should help
<larry> you talkin' to me?
<godsyn> ... noone here has apache2 installed?
<ajcates> @alber1 I don't want to listen to it on my other computer, I want to sit on my couch and change the song on my desktop with my laptop via ssh
<_4a42_> blkorpheus: no luck, boot gutsy with no dvd in the drive and dma is set fine, but a disk in the drive and it turns off
<randorfer> godsyn:  yes I do whats the question?
<godsyn> randorfer: help : Ubuntu 7.10 : Ubuntu server : stupid me accidentally overwrote the groups for www-data (forgot the -a in usermod). Would someone please confirm that the default group(s) for www-data is just itself? ( cat /etc/group | grep "www-data" )
<blkorpheus> _4a42_, hmmm
<_4a42_> blkorpheus: prehaps the drive just doesn't like anime, let my try a rom-com... ;)
<alber1> ajcates: maybe if you vnc to it... i dont think vnc forwards sound but it's been awhile since ive used that
<_hopex> blkorpheus: it's me (ubuntugy), i have rebooted and havent seen any loading bar, instead my login font size and window titles are huge. How can I fix this? I don't care about the bar anymore as long as I have %25 of title in each window
<genii> yes, www-data:www-data
<blkorpheus> _4a42_, is that drive set as master?
<cassio> I've even created another user account, but logging in with this new account shows the same problems
<randorfer> godsyn:  command returned:  www-data:x:33:
<godsyn> geni, rand i: thank you.
<_4a42_> blkorpheus: yes i believe so, its on its own so it will either be master of cs, I do have a spare dvd drive floating around might try a hardware swap
<blkorpheus> _hopex, you rebooted to fast to have used that program to change your startup appearances
<blkorpheus> _4a42_, your using gutsy?
<ajcates> @alber1 i don't want sound forwarded my desktop speakers are very loud, vnc might work but it is an ugly soltuion just to change a song, I can already change songs in rythm box with the terminal, i need a way to send a command to the desktop envritment form ssh
<_4a42_> blkorpheus: yeah 32, do have a 64 install on this machine as well could try that
<_hopex> blkorpheus: I HAVE rebooted. And now I want to get back my font size, how can I do that?
<jonah> blkorpheus, i don't even want to use this beta thing, it's just my system has freeze/lockups with current driver and being forced to use nv in xorg.conf, which doesn't allow me any 3d stuff or games
<jonah> hey guys, i'm trying to install the nvidia 169.04 beta driver as i have problems with freeze ups on my system with current ubuntu driver. only the .run thing runs through but then driver fails when reboot. also as plan b i treid envy but that doesn't work either. is there a log or something i can post for anyone to please help me out. thanks.
<blkorpheus> _hopex, re read what I typed. I did not tell you to reboot
<randorfer> jonah:  what video card do you have
<blkorpheus> _hopex, did you even run startupmanager?
<jonah> randorfer, it's geforce 7300
<_hopex> blkorpheus: nop. dont think so
<blkorpheus> exactly
<alber1> can i just plop whatever script i want into /etc/init.d ?
<jonah> randorfer, trying to do what others found to help here but won't work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905&page=7
<ActySofts> hello all
<ajcates> hello
<ActySofts> I'm having some serious problems with my mouse in gutsy
<randorfer> jonah:  yeah, I was just reading that im sorry but I have never installed the beta nv drivers myself so I am not much help.  All I can say is that the nv guys are pretty good so hopefully your card will be supported soon(ish?)
<hyper__ch> I have a problem: I can't play any videos anymore. I just see purple with some stripes... videos worked yesterday and I did not reboot meanwhile. It doesn't work in mplayer, vlc and gxine.....
<jonah> randorfer, thanks for trying, i'll just have to hang out and hope someone can help in meantime
<ActySofts> whenever I'm copying lots of files or big files, mostly from digital media (CDs, DVDs, flash drives, etc.), my mouse goes around the whole screen like crazy, clicks & double-clicks happen randomly and so on
<Denyerec> Can  LTSP-5 be easily installed on Ubuntu Desktop edition?
<ActySofts> does anyone have any ideas why it's happening?
<gnychis> I'm trying to install vmware-server from the commercial repository, but i get "vmware-server: Depends: libssl0.9.7 but it is not installable"
<randorfer> denyerec:  which end of LTSP-5
<Denyerec> I'm just about to build a new server machine, and can't decide whether to use Server or Desktop edition
<randorfer> denyerec:  Server or client
<Denyerec> Server edition says it comes bundled
<Denyerec> (Server)
 * javaJake is back (gone 00:11:53)
<ActySofts> if I'm correct it happens since updates a few days ago, I think 3 days ago
<Denyerec> But I'm assuming the only *real* difference between Server and Desktop editions is the default packages?
<Pici> !away > javaJake (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ActySofts> <Denyerec>: sort of
<randorfer> Denyerec:  it is rather easy, simple apt-get, the server and desktop versions of ubuntu really arn't much different, just different packages on install
<Denyerec> uh oh
<Denyerec> oh ok.
<javaJake> "use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently" - I do use /away. :/
<eegore> Adept updater has notified me of an upgrade, if I go that route, isit going to break any of my existing apps and packages or will it leave those dependencies in place?
<Denyerec> Also - have any of you installed onto RAID5 using software raid before? :)
<Denyerec> I have 3 blank drives sat here, and want to give it a shot.
<randorfer> denyerec:  should ask yourself though, if you are installing a server do you need everything that the desktop comes with (more packages that arn't as strictly checked for security)
<ActySofts> can anyone help me?
<SpeakerMania> Is there a good program that creates .ico (icon) files? Similar to IconArt for windows...
<YetiChick> gnychis:  Last I looked, Gutsy's commercial repos weren't up yet.  What repo are you using?
<Profanephobia> ActySofts, with wha
<ActySofts> <ActySofts>:whenever I'm copying lots of files or big files, mostly from digital media (CDs, DVDs, flash drives, etc.), my mouse goes around the whole screen like crazy, clicks & double-clicks happen randomly and so on
<ActySofts> that
<hyper__ch> I have a problem: I can't play any videos anymore. I just see purple with some stripes... videos worked yesterday and I did not reboot meanwhile. It doesn't work in mplayer, vlc and gxine.....
<randorfer> denyerec:  software raid in my experience is rather bad -- granted that was mac software raid.  If you really are looking to build a server you should get harware raid support....
<ActySofts> it's very annoying, not to say that I get lots of settings turned upside down...
<Denyerec> randorfer - I think I will install the server edition, then just apt-get the desktop
<Denyerec> Minimisse the initially installed fluff.
<Denyerec> And just add what I need as and when,
<blkorpheus> Denyerec, I did that
<Profanephobia> ActySofts, and this is when you use the GUI to copy and paste right... not terminal
<ActySofts> yes
<randorfer> denyerec:  consider installing fluxbox or something else that is a lot lighter on your server, less packages / faster for serving over ssh if you are remote administrating
<gnychis> YetiChick: ahhh yeah, it appears i'm using feisty's
<Denyerec> I'm a sucker for the Gnome config tools... :)
<ActySofts> I recommend Xfce, it has a very good GUI and is extremely light
<logik-bomb> how do I block a user to their /home folder?
<Denyerec> chown it to root and remove o-rwx ?
<Denyerec> ¬_¬
<ActySofts> Fluxbox is way too simple, it's good for livecd-only distros, like DSL
<Denyerec> Xfce wouldn't support a clutch of gnoke config utils tho would it ?
<ActySofts> it does
<Denyerec> it does?
<ActySofts> actually, you can start gnome & kde services to run most gnome & kde apps
<randorfer> denyerec:  it will just install the needed gnome dependecies
<ActySofts> directly from the gui
<Denyerec> Ah ok.
<Denyerec> I will take a look at all this when I get back
<Denyerec> brb
<YetiChick> gnychis:  that would probably be your problem.  :)  I moved from vmware workstation to virtualbox when I upgraded to Gutsy and VMWare broke.
<ActySofts> bump to my problem
<randorfer> actysofts;  what is it?
<ActySofts> ahh...this: <ActySofts> whenever I'm copying lots of files or big files, mostly from digital media (CDs, DVDs, flash drives, etc.), my mouse goes around the whole screen like crazy, clicks & double-clicks happen randomly and so on
<ActySofts> it's been doing that since 2 or 3 days ago, can't remember exactly
<randorfer> actysofts:  ahh the question I saw and completely ignored because I have no idea.  I would check my xorg.conf and make sure my mouse settings are ok
<YetiChick> gnychis:  And I have VMWare Server running on a Feisty server which I now cannot upgrade 'cause that one is actually running vital services.
<_4a42_> blkorpheus: well thats interesting, looks like it was hardware...
<ActySofts> well if they weren't it would that all the time not only when copying lots of or big stuff from the gui
<blkorpheus> _4a42_, wow, there you go
<YetiChick> gnychis:  Fortunately, I test everything on my workstation before I touch the servers.
<khertan> Hi
<khertan> arg ww
<_4a42_> blkorpheus: i know, i think my motherboard might be on the way out, my graphics card will only auto detect one monitor on dvi i have to run the other on analogue...
<ActySofts> it gets very annoying to have the freshly copied files deleted
<marcus> Hi everyone.  I've been trying to connect to my school's wireless network [I'm running 7.10 on a Dell Inspiron E1505].  Odd thing is that a few of the WAPs allow a connection just fine, but most of them refuse to give me an IP.  I've been using Wicd for this, and it appears from my ifconfig that eth1:avahi is pulling an IP, but my wireless interface, eth1, is not.   Any ideas?
<randorfer> actysofts:  not necessarily, I would still check there first. but again, I have no real insight -- also why move large amounts of stuff with the gui...just cp from the command line?
<bullgard4> sda1 is a memory stick vfat formatted under Windows. 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda1' says: "This does not look like a partition table. Probably you selected the wrong device." What is a better tool to analyze this memory stick?
<ActySofts> it's way easier to select 30 files or so and drag them somewhere
<ActySofts> gnome is the only enviro doing this, it didn't on xfce and nor on kde...other distros I tried didn't as well
<gellioth> how to convert from VCR to DVD? anyone knows?
<randorfer> actysofts, tab complete and * , its what id do if the gui was giving me headaches
<erUSUL> bullgard4: is fdisk -l /dev/sda
<marcus> gellioth, do you mean VHS to DVD?
<gellioth> yes marcus
<ActySofts> yes but...why keep the gui broken?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: sda1 is the first partition not the thisk that's why it complains about part table
<randorfer> actysofts:  maybe it is a nautilus thing if it only happens on gnome, try installing a diff file manager and see how that goes?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: use gparted it's graphical
<ax> anyone know of a tutorial for installing gutsy _from_ a usb drive [not onto one]
<marcus> gellioth, I'm not sure if there is a commercially available way to do this.  I know that there are many services that do it.
<randorfer> actysofts:  like the kde file manager (cant think of the name off the top of my head)
<ActySofts> i'll try thunar and see
<TechnoViking> I'm trying out the Moomex theme(very nice dark theme) and Firefox, Thunderbird and OpenOffice are not getting the menu bar settings from the theme. Any ideas?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Gparted does not show this memory stick.
<ActySofts> anyway, is there any way to enlarge ext3 partitions? I don't want to test PM8 because it has bad support for ext2
<randorfer> bullgard4 make sure you have it selected under the devices tab of gparted
<gellioth> ok I dont have a good answer ... yet
<dany700> ragazzi sto usando wget con l'opzione --no-parents ma me la scarica lo stesso la directory superiore... come mai?!
<gellioth> but thanks :-)
<IanLiu> how do I make a !bin bash file executes without Ubuntu asking if I want to show its content or run in terminal?
<dany700> ops, sorry... wrong channel...
<blkorpheus> :)
<erUSUL> bullgard4: try from command line 'gparted /dev/sda'
<marcus> Hi everyone.  I've been trying to connect to my school's wireless network [I'm running 7.10 on a Dell Inspiron E1505].  Odd thing is that a few of the WAPs allow a connection just fine, but most of them refuse to give me an IP.  I've been using Wicd for this, and it appears from my ifconfig that eth1:avahi is pulling an IP, but my wireless interface, eth1, is not.   Any ideas?
<randorfer> actysofts:  expanding ext3 partitions should be simple...just use gparted from a live (its resizing the closed filesystems --hfs , ntfs  -- that causes headaches)
<shinta> re
<aidehua> What GNOME applet is it that lets me switch user?
<DrakeJustice_> IanLiu: sudo chmod +x ./thefile
<ActySofts> ok, thanks, I'll use PM8 to cut down from ntfs and use the live cd to add the space to ubuntu
<DrakeJustice_> IanLiu: the move the file to the /usr/bin folder and type 'thefile' at terminal
<ActySofts> aidehua: um...the log-out one?
<bradv> aidehua: fast-user-switch-applet
<bryand> can the 64bit versions of ubuntu run legacy 32 bit apps, and if so - how?
<jonah> blkorpheus, i don't even want to use this beta thing, it's just my system has freeze/lockups with current driver and being forced to use nv in xorg.conf, which doesn't allow me any 3d stuff or games
<ax> can one make a bootable flash disc from a cd ISO? [i have a 2G flash disc], i don't have a blank cd and i want to install gutsy
<g-e> hey! whats are the commands to show infos about memory usage and swap?
<randorfer> ax: google for pendrive linux
<DrakeJustice_> g-e: cat /proc/meminfo
<erUSUL> g-e: top, htop and free
<blkorpheus> jonah, I know dude
<randorfer> ax:  should have a walkthrough for doing just that if I remember correctly
<g-e> thanks!
<bullgard4> randorfer: I must have made a mistake in the past. Now Gparted does show the fat16 memory stick. I beg your pardon.
<g-e> and infos about swap?
<blkorpheus> jonah, if you'd read that readme you'd have your issue resolved
<bradv> g-e: gnome-system-monitor
<randorfer> bullgard4:  glad it worked!  any other questions?
<hockeyfan5000> thanks guys I fixed my sound issue with the static
<blkorpheus> good!
<blkorpheus> way to stay at it!
<dgjones> marcus, just something to check, is the wireless network configured for wireless b and wireless G? I found that one of my laptops wouldn't connect to my router until I enables b&G, could be something completely different, but maybe something simple
<DrakeJustice_> g-e: cat /proc/meminfo shows swap
<ax> randorfer: all i see is how to install it onto a pendrive [and it requires a cd burner]
<marcus> dgjones, where is the configuration to activate B&G?
<dgjones> marcus, its part of the router settings, something you'd need to check at the school
<jonah> blkorpheus, which readme do you mean, i've tried the installer --help thing
<g-e> DrakeJustice_: yupp. thanks. somehow my system behaves slow. but it doesnt seem to be because of swap.
<DrakeJustice_> g-e: if your system is slow.. your physical ram is gone... lol
<randorfer> ax: one sec let me look
<bullgard4> erUSUL: sudo gparted /dev/sda works all right. Thank you.
<blkorpheus> the nvidia readme on nvidia's site. The link was on the page you used to download the driver
<maus-maeus> hi can anyone help me
<ax> thanks
<g-e> DrakeJustice_: yes. but i dont use much apps and i have 192mb
<marcus> dgjones, I'm IMing our network admin right now.  One second.
<maus-maeus> i have an ATI graphiccard and after the install of 3D i only get a empty screen
<randorfer> ax:  follow this walkthrough http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ and instead of mounting your cdrom drive mount the iso image
<bullgard4> erUSUL: fdisk -l /dev/sda works all right. Thank you for correcting my mistake.
<DrakeJustice_> g-e: 192 is not much for a whole desktop... try enlightenment or fluxbox or xfce if you haven't yet
<g-e> DrakeJustice_: well i will buy some ram these days.
<AlanMacdonald> hello
<randorfer> ax:  mybad, wrong walkthrough
<DrakeJustice_> g-e: good idea... more ram is never bad
<maus-maeus> HELP HELP HELP
<DrakeJustice_> anyone have a problem? join #slinux and i will try to help
<AlanMacdonald> I am having some difficulty installing eyeos.  Could anyone please help me find the problem?
<DrakeJustice_> maus-maeus: im not sure about you... ATI sucks in linux...
<maus-maeus> yes i see
<Ljorring> my whole system freezes (Ubuntu 7.10), when I try to connect to a wireless network.. I have tried to google a result, but without result
<Ljorring> can someone help me?
<Pici> DrakeJustice_: please be constructive.
<maus-maeus> but i like to play secondlife in linux lol
<Pici> !ati | maus-maeus
<ubotu> maus-maeus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Juan> buenas noches
<DrakeJustice_> maus-maeus: buy an intel card... lol... check /etc/xorg.conf for the composite extension... change from 0 to 1 and back and see if it helps... also check google
<randorfer> ax:  Sorry, I could have sworn there was a walkthrough on pendrivelinux.com still looking for you
<bullgard4> randorfer: The other day I tried to label '80Backup' an USB hard disk fat partition using the command mkfs.vfat -n 80Backup -F 32 /dev/sdb3 and failed. What is a better tool to label a fat partition?
 * Juan like the Ubuntu
<maus-maeus> thx i will search for it
<ax> randorfer: that's cool, no worries
<AlanMacdonald> maus-maeus there was a bit in the release notes about the potential probs, I wrote it down since I have an ATI card, 2 secs and I'll tell you what it said
<Ljorring> please help me, I cant use my Ubuntu at the moment. It hangs, when I try to connect to the internet throuh my wireless adapter
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DrakeJustice_> Ljorring: a broadcom card?
<DrakeJustice_> props to Pici
<Maenad> i just installed Ubuntu and accidentally changed my settings in the Screen and Graphics Preferences window (under the Graphics tab), is there a way to reset this to what it was originally? because now i cant get any resolution beyond 800x600 no matter what combination of two drivers i try in that screen
<Maenad> (btw im using Radeon x600)
<randorfer> bullgard4:  I am not sure, id look around gparted and qtparted for that functionality
<Ljorring> I dont think so
<jonah> blkorpheus, what this: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/169.04/README/chapter-04-section-02.html
<DShepherd> Pici, are you an ubuntu dev by chance?
<jonah> blkorpheus, i did this
<alon> Hi all
<Pici> DShepherd: Nope.
<src> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<alon> Is this the right channel to be asking Hardy Heron questions?
<AlanMacdonald> it said there may be some probs and you might have to add Option "LVDSBiosNativeMode" "false" to your xorg.conf in the driver section
<DrakeJustice_> Ljorring: hmmm have you re-installed your wireless driver's yet?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no problem
<Ljorring> its a realtek wireless network adapter
<Pici> alon: No, #ubuntu+1 please.
<jonah> blkorpheus, can you highlight what readme and what part of this readme cos i can't see what is sposed to be helping me
<DShepherd> Pici, ok
<alon> Pici: thanks!
<Ljorring> when I booted into Ubuntu, it autoinstalled some drivers
<sharperguy> alon, #ubuntu+1
<blkorpheus> BETA DRIVERS are not supported here man.
<Ljorring> and I got the wireless-icon on the top right of my screen
<blkorpheus> You have all you need.
<Maenad> i just installed Ubuntu and accidentally changed my settings in the Screen and Graphics Preferences window (under the Graphics tab), is there a way to reset this to what it was originally? because now i cant get any resolution beyond 800x600 no matter what combination of two drivers i try in that screen (btw im using Radeon x600)
<Ljorring> I can use the tools, but system hangs, when I try to connect to network
<gerhard> what would this mean: "grit down and bite the bullet" ?
<DrakeJustice_> Ljorring: under 'System > Administration > Restricted Driver' uncheck the wireless, hook up to the WIRED internet and check the wireless box again...
<gerhard> i can translate "bite the bullet" but not the rest
<AlanMacdonald> Ljorring does your network use any encryption?
<gerhard> what does grit down mean?
<gerhard> go down to the ground?
<Ljorring> Im not in Ubuntu right now
<Niteye> i want to run an IRCD for me & friends, which one is recommended (and also a secure one)
<gerhard> or bite one's teath together?
<Ljorring> it uses WEP encryption, yes
<gerhard> teeth sry
<sharperguy> gerhard, second one i think
<Dr_willis> 'grit down' -> toughen up, :) 'brace yourself' 'prepare for pain'
<gerhard> thank you
<gerhard> sorry for offtoic
<DrakeJustice_> Maenad: check /etc/X11/ for files named anything 'LIKE' xorg.conf... but NOT xorg.conf and change the oldest one back to 'xorg.conf'
<Pici> gerhard: try #linguistics next time
<AlanMacdonald> so you configured it using network manager to tell it the password etc?
<gerhard> thanks you helped me a lot :)
<sharperguy> gerhard, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Maenad> DrakeJustice_: yjamls
<Maenad> *thanks
<Ljorring> yes I did that. I noticed, that it doesnt autodetect networks in range.. I have to manually configure it
<DrakeJustice_> Maenad: yup be careful tho...
<Ljorring> I have seen Ubuntu on other computers autodetect networks, when it works
<AlanMacdonald> do you know the name of the the network?
<Ljorring> yes, I know all the details of the network
<gellioth> hey VHS to DVD!!!
<NewUserr> hi can anybody tell me if amule is still working
<gellioth> I found this http://forum.videohelp.com/topic307679.html
<javaJake> wolliw, hey
<DrakeJustice_> NewUserr: why would aMule not work... just make sure your 'server.met' file is up to date
<Maenad> DrakeJustice_: i see xorg.conf.1, .2, .3, .4, .failsafe, and .failsafe.bak
<NewUserr> i cant loa servers on amule
<NewUserr> load
<AlanMacdonald> the first time I got my wireless working I used from the command line the following as root:  /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 essid "EnterNameOfNetworkHere" key s:EnterPasswordHere
<Maenad> DrakeJustice_: im not sure which one to choose
<DShepherd> !res | Maenad more fun stuff to read when you have the chance
<ubotu> Maenad more fun stuff to read when you have the chance: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DrakeJustice_> Maenad: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.4 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AlanMacdonald> then : /sbin/dhclient
<bullgard4> randorfer: to label a harddisk fat32 partition? I have tried that y
<gellioth> marcus I found this if you are interested in convert VHS to DVD http://forum.videohelp.com/topic307679.html
<DrakeJustice_> Maenad: .4 is the oldest
<Shapeshifter> how can I run "vpnc-connect" and "vpnc-disconnect" as a normal user?
<Ljorring> ok, ty I will keep that in mind
<Maenad> DrakeJustice_: thanks
<CaBa\> is it normal that my backlight dims down as soon as i start video playback with vlc? is this vlc mixing in there or is any gnome-power* thing involved?
<bullgard4> randorfer: to label a harddisk fat32 partition? I have tried that last night and did not succeed.
<NewUserr> DrakeJustice where could i find a new server.met?
<NewUserr> mine doesnt work anymore
<CaBa\> Shapeshifter: use the vpnc plugin for network manager
<gellioth> sorry,  I have bad english
<marcus> Thanks, gellioth
<DrakeJustice_> Maenad: yup
<Shapeshifter> CaBa\: Uhm, I would prefer to use my own script
<lg188> how to make a python install?? i have the files but how to make a executable file ..for install
<javaJake> wolliw, http://pastebin.ca/791089
<wolliw> javaJake: k
<AlanMacdonald> I have PHP and Apache installed.  Anyone know why when I run a certain php file Firefox brings up an open Dialog for gedit instead of displaying the page?
<randorfer> bullgard4:  did you try with qtparted?  (gparted and qtparted are the only gui tools I know of for linux for that type of thing -- note there may be better tools for it but I don't do that type of thing often)
<CaBa\> Shapeshifter: well you cannot set an sbit on scripts... you need a daemon that runs as root or a binary that performs your action and runs suid
<DrakeJustice_> lg188: sudo chmod +x ./thefile
<javaJake> wolliw, I have to be frank, the Mac isn't mine, so I don't have the real config in front of me. The only thing that should be off are the node numbers
<Shapeshifter> CaBa\: mhh, ok
<CaBa\> Shapeshifter: what makes u not want to use the network manager thing?
<CaBa\> Shapeshifter: u have an encrypted group /  user password and cannot enter it at the network manager thing?
<gellioth> I am hungry.... have a good day!!!
<javaJake> wolliw, the node numbers, as in the numbers from fw/ all the way to disk but not after disk, are off. The numbers after "disk" should be accurate, etc. etc.
 * genii sips a coffee
<wolliw> javaJake: yeah, i got that
<javaJake> wolliw, just checking. Some people like everything spelled out to them. ;)
<Shapeshifter> CaBa\: uhm, no, only that I've been having fun writing a script for the past few hours (noob), using zenity and integrating a wizard which can create .conf files from templates from the local universities or from scratch ;) Didn't know there's this plugin. But I'll have a look at it.
<wolliw> javaJake: Yeah, I know :)
<marcus> dgjones, I asked my admin about the B&G thing, and he said both are enabled.  Any other ideas?
<javaJake> wolliw, and for the root major/minor numbers, I used this page:
<CaBa\> Shapeshifter: its in the packages... just install "network-manager-vpnc" and u will have a menu in your network manager icon... considering that you _use_ network manager ;)
<NewUserr> everytime when i try to load servers on amule amule is closin itself can anybody please help me
<javaJake> wolliw, nvm, my mouse just died. :/
<neverblue> NewUserr, run it in a terminal ?
<randorfer> caba, shapeshifter:  the vpn client for network-manager will not work for all vpns fyi
<Shapeshifter> CaBa\: I installed that thing but there's no change in there. Do I need to restart the network manager?
<wolliw> javaJake: :(
<NewUserr> neverblue how?
<CaBa\> randorfer: he uses vpnc by hand at the moment... and thats exactly what networkmanager does
<marcus> I've been trying to connect to my school's wireless network [I'm running 7.10 on a Dell Inspiron E1505].  Odd thing is that a few of the WAPs allow a connection just fine, but most of them refuse to give me an IP.  I've been using Wicd for this, and it appears from my ifconfig that eth1:avahi is pulling an IP, but my wireless interface, eth1, is not.   Any ideas?
<javaJake> wolliw, not the comp's fault - I didn't notice the battery meter on the mouse. Whoopsy. :P
<dgjones> marcus, i can't think of anything else thats obvious, its probably better if you ask the question again in the channel
<neverblue> NewUserr, is amule an installed application on your system ?
<bullgard4> randorfer: I tried to use GParted. GParted can set a disklabel but not a partition label.
<randorfer> caba:  ahh -- i just saw the last line of the coversation
<CaBa\> Shapeshifter: i dont think so... u dont have a VPN-Connections thing when u click on the tray icon?
<marcus> Done.  Thanks, dgjones.
<NewUserr> yes neverblue
<CaBa\> randorfer: cisco4ever :P
<neverblue> NewUserr, do you know what a Terminal is ?
<NewUserr> yes but i dont often work with it neverblue to be honest
<DrakeJustice_> newbs that want a lesson goto #slinux
<randorfer> caba\:  we have a custom cisco vpn client that dosn't mesh with vpnc
<Shapeshifter> CaBa\: no.
<wolliw> javaJake: Have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481037
<Shapeshifter> CaBa\: I only have "manual configuration"
<neverblue> NewUserr,  but you do, none-the-less, so if you open a terminal, then type in the command to start your amule application
<randorfer> bullgard4:  I would re-ask you question, I am not sure of any other tools for what you are trying to do
<CaBa\> Shapeshifter: well, that looks like you didnt use networkmanager up to now
<bullgard4> randorfer: ok.
<CaBa\> Shapeshifter: make a backup of /etc/network/interfaces, then clear it except everything that involves the "lo" device an reboot... that should do the thing... if u dont like it (namely networkmanager) just restore the old file and reboot again :P
<randorfer> bullgard4:  sorry I could not help you more
<bullgard4> np
<Shapeshifter> CaBa\: I am using it to switch wireless connections when outside. But I hade kind of a problem because at home I just receive an IP from my provider and everythings fine, then I went to my girlfriend and set up pppoe, and now I wasn't able to connect to the internet back home so I had to run dhclient manually. Haven't figured it out yet
<lg188> DrakeJustice_: i will try it
<irvken> no sound
<javaJake> wolliw, I breezed through it. It involves a CD not booting
<irvken> does ubuntu do sound?
<javaJake> wolliw, got a dinky USB mouse. :P
<wolliw> javaJake: yeah, but it's firewire
<wolliw> i don't think it is very helpful though
<randorfer> !sound | irvken
<ubotu> irvken: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CaBa\> Shapeshifter: well those things NetworkManager is supposed to make easier
<marcus> I've been trying to connect to my school's wireless network [I'm running 7.10 on a Dell Inspiron E1505].  Odd thing is that a few of the WAPs allow a connection just fine, but most of them refuse to give me an IP.  I've been using Wicd for this, and it appears from my ifconfig that eth1:avahi is pulling an IP, but my wireless interface, eth1, is not.   Any ideas?
<javaJake> wolliw, oh, true true
<CaBa\> Shapeshifter: for me it also doesnt - since it doesnt cooperate with my wireless device too nice :P
<Shapeshifter> CaBa\: well I'll just do what you said. brb
<irvken> yes, done all that, I was being facetious
<irvken> it's a bug
<wolliw> javaJake: Here is a related thread from the Yellow Dog Linux mailing list
<wolliw> http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-general/2003-December/010938.html
<randorfer> irvken:  heh, try installing pulseaudio?
<irvken> that mepis doesn't have
<irvken> but he mepis doesn't have compix :(
<NewUserr> everytime when i try to load servers on amule amule is closin itself can anybody please help me
<javaJake> wolliw, *gasp*
<wolliw> javaJake: ?
<randorfer> irvken:  I would try installing pulseaudio , it may work and fix your sound issues.  I make no promises though.  Google for a walkthrough if your interested
<Cr3d1ts> Hi. Can anyone help me with vsfpd? :)
<javaJake> wolliw, nvm, I read the next post. ("No it's possible") :P
<lmosher> Hey all, I'm having an issue getting sound to work in virtualbox XP guest and my gutsy host. Sounds works in both, just not at the same time. If I play a sound in the guest, it steals the sound and I'm unable to play sounds in the host. Any ideas how to configure this to work?
<Vad> My .ogg video playback is broken - I only see a green screen. When I tried opening it in MPlayer, it said that codec wasn't available. What can I do?
<kasansweat> I just discovered the wonders of X forwarding thru SSH--messing with an old box, and I somehow set it to open new X apps on the home box, instead of forwarding them. Trying to figure out how to change it back (I think I followed a tutorial here on autologin) Any ideas?
<cruocitae> Which Video card company has better drivers for Linux? I'm hesitating between a GeForce 8400 and a Radeon 2400. Which should I choose?
<randorfer> lmosher:  install pulse audio it will let you break the stream up and controll where it goes (and at what volume)
<ricardo> any one have play america's army in linux?
<Vad> nVidia traditionally does, although ati is making improvements. But go with nVidia for now.
<YetiChick> lmosher: Oddly, this "just works" for me with ALSA and an ancient SBLive.
<kasansweat> cruocitae: I believe GeForce are nVidia--go with that one
<Vad> cruocitae: also, look up the cards on ubuntuhcl.org
<wolliw> javaJake: "'ve seen this when people try to follow that howto without
<wolliw> understanding just what they're up to.  The problem is that on various
<wolliw> machines the OF aliases that Bill talks about (fw, node, etc.) aren't
<wolliw> correct.  for example my OF fw alias points to the wrong address."
<YetiChick> lmosher: But with other sound cards - onboard mostly - I've had to go the pulseaudio route.
<NewUserr> everytime when i try to load servers on amule amule is closin itself can anybody please help me
<wolliw> (sorry for the spam)
<DrthHmstr> I'll think about it
<javaJake> wolliw, ah, oh, um, whoops, oh...
<jimjam> I have two Ubuntu installations on my computer. I have a 6.06 on my hda and a 7.10 on my hdb. The 6.06 was installed last, so the GRUB runs from there. I would like to only have Gutsy installed, while keeping all my customizations. Any idea what I would do?
<cruocitae> Vad: thanks.
<javaJake> wolliw, does it matter where the boot partition is located (first block and all)?
<_hopex> blkorpheus: sorry, i had to do something, but I still need help to get the window title bars font size to normal, can you help please?
<bradv> NewUserr: Have you tried running it a terminal? If you need help doing that, please ask.
<wolliw> javaJake: i can't say
<javaJake> wolliw, http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:3VyEtkjOLCwJ:131.204.27.45/ydl-howto/+Richard+McLain+firewire
<javaJake> wolliw, that looks like the definitive guide
<NewUserr> bradv never did it could you please help me thnx
<lmosher> YetiChick, Yeah I have an onboard (laptop) OK thanks for the tips!!
<wolliw> yeah
<randorfer> NewUser:  if you are looking for a limewire replacement on ubuntu google for frostwire, much easier to setup and get going imo that amule
<javaJake> wolliw, and he says first block is 64, which is part of the whole 2-4-8-16-48-64-128-256 number string thing
<Assassyn> hi
<lmosher> randorfer, Ok, so I install pulse audio ... how do I set it up? Will this be self-explainatory
<bradv> NewUserr: Applications | Accessories | Terminal
<NewUserr> randorfer yes i have frostwire but amule is much better
<javaJake> wolliw, but maybe it's just because that's the block after the partition map. XD
<Assassyn> i try to install ubuntu server 7.10 in mware and when 1st screen shows up
<Assassyn> i canmot press eter
<javaJake> wolliw, according to his output
<wolliw> probably
<Assassyn> *enter
<randorfer> lmosher:  I would go to pulseaudio.com I *think* they have a walkthrough
<NewUserr> yes bradv i know where the terminal is :)
<randorfer> pulseaudio.org *
<lmosher> randorfer, ok thanks for the pointer, I'll give that a shot.
<bradv> NewUserr: Okay, well type amule and hit enter.
<Assassyn> elllou
<NewUserr> yes bradv done
<javaJake> wolliw, whew, I got the initrd part right! I figured that out before we even rebooted! wooo! :P
<Assassyn> how can i install in text mode? i hit esc button but dunno how to boot in text mode
<DrakeJustice_> pulseaudio ^^ woot
<wolliw> javaJake: Always nice to be a step ahead, eh?
<javaJake> wolliw, exactly
<NewUserr> bradv but doesnt work
<randorfer> drakejustice: eye candy for you audio ;-)
<javaJake> wolliw, mm, but apparently you need to do some slight mods to the generated image.. he later mounts and edits it
<DrakeJustice_> randorfer: lol... indeed
<wolliw> hmm
<bradv> NewUserr: please explain. Did you get an error message?
<DrakeJustice_> randorfer: linux need more of these revolutionary ideas... compiz fusion must have brought linux at least a million new users...
<wolliw> javaJake: let me read through it in a bit, I haven't eaten since yesterday
<javaJake> wolliw, the mkofboot thing did the install of the yaboot.conf and the "blessing" with "Holy Penguin Pee" for me, so that's good...
<javaJake> wolliw, OK, hey, can you be on in 2 hours?
<NewUserr> bradv no but amule is working but i cannot load servers dont know why perhaps my server-met isnt working anymore
<javaJake> wolliw, I could really use your expertise if I need it. :P
<wolliw> javaJake: I'm just going to eat a frozen burrito
<randorfer> drakeJustice:  aye, making it look good / extra functionality that normal people can use ...
<javaJake> wolliw, lol, 'k
<DrakeJustice_> if the experts stop worrying about newbie support' we could revolutionize the desktop itself... it's open SOURCE not open computer... get programming ppl what are you doing!?!?
<NewUserr> brav it was always working before
<NewUserr> bradv it was always working before
 * genii cleans the holy Penguin Pee from the coffepot and puts a fresh batch on
<wolliw> just saying i'm a little too hungry to think well right now
<DrakeJustice_> genii: gimme a cup
<_hopex> blkorpheus: sorry, i had to do something, but I still need help to get the window title bars font size to normal, can you help please?
<randorfer> DrakeJustice:  the reason we help newbies is to increase the market share and thus be able to put more of a lean on hardware vendors to release their binaries
<javaJake> wolliw, OH OH! OH! OH! "Note that the disk@0:2 is from the FireWire address and 2 is the bootstrap partition." - THAT's what's wrong! 2 is NOT our bootstrap partition! :P
<javaJake> wolliw, so, of course, the error means that there's no boot data at the location. Duh!
<bradv> NewUserr: I suggest you take your problem to #amule.
 * genii slides DrakeJustice_ a mug o coffee
<wolliw> cool
 * javaJake gives wolliw a hug
<DrakeJustice_> randorfer: i kno... im helping as many newbies as possible while programming... it is all about application interface... you know i read on a PRO news site today there is no official 'good' linux bloggin tool?
<NewUserr> bradv yes but nobody is answering there :(
<Assassyn> hey
<Assassyn> helllp
<Assassyn> god damn
 * DrakeJustice_ chugs coffee, burns self, smokes one and returns to terminal...
<PuppiesAtWork> Will Ubuntu run fine on the $200 Wal-Mart PC?
<Assassyn> can i swear?
<DrakeJustice_> PuppiesAtWork: it won't... super slow
<randorfer> puppiesatwork:  maybe? depends on what hardware it has?
<wolliw> javaJake: know if it works yet?
<PuppiesAtWork> DrakeJustice_: WHat slows it down so?
<DrakeJustice_> PuppiesAtWork: gOS kernel is tuned for it... maybe xubuntu
<DrakeJustice_> PuppiesAtWork: the hardware choice for the system was atrocious
<javaJake> wolliw, won't until later.
<bradv> NewUserr: Try posting a more detailed description of the problem. The reason you were asked to open it in the terminal is so you can see the error messages that come up. Try googling the error message to see if that helps as well.
<javaJake> wolliw, may I PM?
<PuppiesAtWork> DrakeJustice_: Well what is the main bottleneck?  I'm not afraid to replace a few parts
<genii> PuppiesAtWork: Bring a livecd with you to walmart and test it
<NewUserr> bradv ok thanks
<randorfer> puppiesatwork drakejustice:  if its really horrendous you could use fluxbuntu
<wolliw> javaJake: sure
<soneil> PuppiesAtWork: the distro that ships with it is an ubuntu derivative.  so ubuntu will work .. it just may take some effort.  and an extra stick of ram wouldn't hurt
<_hopex> I need help to get the window title bars font size to normal. Im using CompizFusion with Emerald, and even if I change the emerald theme the Font size is huge. The Gdm login text is as big as the window titles. Do you know how to change the this font size? Help please, I have half screen with the titles and need to fix this if want to use this machine.
<Assassyn> AYONE INSTALLED UBUNTU 7.10 ON VMWARE?
<DrakeJustice_> PuppiesAtWork: try fixing its graphics card... xubuntu runs in safe graphical mode on it... maybe some more kernel hacks i dunno
<lmosher> Assassyn, As a guest?
<Pici> !caps | Assassyn
<PuppiesAtWork> Sucks
<ubotu> Assassyn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Assassyn> o you can`t read
<kurunci> denis
<preaction> !patience | Assassyn
<Assassyn> i just asked 3 times and o one replied
<ubotu> Assassyn: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lmosher> PuppiesAtWork, I think you're better off looking at an order linux OS. Fluxbox will also make it run fast (instead of gnome or KDE). xubuntu, as others suggested, might work. It's just a slower machine overall.
<Assassyn> at least say you don`t have one
<DrakeJustice_> Assassyn: i think 7.10 has issues with virtualization the team was playing with the kernel's vm...
<kurunci> mamu vam pedersku
<Zombie> Anyone familiar with the OpenVPN Configurator?
<Assassyn> do`t keep me waiting if o one is able to answer
<MasterShrek> my friend runs 7.10 on vmware server perfectly fine
<preaction> Assassyn, read the IRC guidelines, being rude will not get you an answer. you aren't the only person in this channel.
<narothepharoh> what are some good torrent downloaders like ktorrent but different?
<randorfer> lmosher puppiesatwork:  fluxbuntu is an ubuntu derivative (like xubuntu) for fluxbox -- its lighter and faster, less support though in general
<MasterShrek> running our web and mail servers right now, no gui tho i guess
<preaction> narothepharoh, i use azereus, but it's a bit resource-intensive
<PuppiesAtWork> lmosher: Yeah, I really don't mind using XFCE..I just basically need to check my email, surf the web, watch youtube, download videos, FTP stuff, and do web development
<xgermx> @naro Deluge
<Assassyn> ok thanks DrakeJustice_
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, deluge is good from what i hear
<Assassyn> you need to yell in here to get an answer
<Assassyn> sory
<Pici> Assassyn: check out JeOS, that is more suitable for running inside a VM
<xgermx> quick question, can Ubuntu natively mount HTFS?
<joejaxx> randorfer: ?
<DrakeJustice_> Assassyn: i couldn't get a VMware on 7.10 host to work... kernel module no compile...
<NewUserr> amule is the best but it doesnt work on my computer :(
<Pici> Assassyn: scratch that, its designed to run inside a vm
<joejaxx> randorfer: less support?
<narothepharoh> mastershrek: how do i get it?
<DrakeJustice_> NewUserr: why not try FrostWire...? it works ok
<randorfer> joejaxx: not a "offical" ubuntu derivative from my understanding
<kurunci> does some badu understand me
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, not sure, ive never installed it and i dont use ubuntu
<lmosher> PuppiesAtWork, Well if you don't need any graphical craziness, I would go with an older linux distro and a lightweight window manager and you'll be totally fine. I use to just use TWM, ugly but it worked fine and was super fast.
<joejaxx> randorfer: ah i thought you meant hardware support :P i was about to say :P
<DrakeJustice_> NewUserr: or seamlessrdp (google) shareza
<DrakeJustice_> shareza is GPL, but dozeish
<_hopex> where is the system default font size conf file?
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, i just use ktorrent :) i like the ip filter
<NewUserr> DrakeJustice yes it does but amule has much more files
<_hopex> or the conf file that defines de default font size?
<DrakeJustice_> NewUserr: i suppose... tried MLdonkey yet? can't get more files than that... lol
<_hopex> I need help to get the window title bars font size to normal. Im using CompizFusion with Emerald, and even if I change the emerald theme the Font size is huge. The Gdm login text is as big as the window titles. Do you know how to change the this font size? Help please, I have half screen with the titles and need to fix this if want to use this machine.
<randorfer> joejaxx: no dont get me wrong I run it on a laptop and enjoy it.  Fluxbox though is something that you need to have a rather good grasp on and that not many people (compared to gnome, kde, xfce) run
<PuppiesAtWork> lmosher: TWM?
<lmosher> randorfer, I didn't know they had a flux for ubuntu. Problem is (last I checked) fluxbox was super slow in development. I used to use it, but its last version was from a LONG time ago.
<DrakeJustice_> TWM ^^ woot
<PuppiesAtWork> lmosher: I used to be all about windowmaker
<joejaxx> lmosher: fluxbox is at version 1.0 final at themoment
<NewUserr> DRakeJustice ok i will try Mldonkey
<randorfer> lmosher:  http://www.fluxbuntu.org/js.html
<Syco54645-work> hello, if i am wanting to do a grep on all the files that do not contain the line foobar, how would i do that?
<narothepharoh> preaction how do i get azereus?
<Syco54645-work> i just want to see the lines that do not contain foobar
<bradv> _hopex: System, Preferences, Appearances, Fonts
<preaction> !info azereus
<ubotu> Package azereus does not exist in gutsy
<lmosher> joejaxx, oh they finally got out of 0.9? I might check it out. randorfer: Can you run compiz fusion in fluxbox? Lol now there's a mixture of ideals.
<dooglio> hey guys, anyone having trouble with bastille?
<MasterShrek> !info azureus
<bradv> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<preaction> !info azureus
<joejaxx> lmosher: no you cannot
<_hopex> bradv: really? Hops!
<joejaxx> lmosher: compiz and fluxbox are both window managers
<dooglio> I get "'DB4.0' is not a supported operating system."
<preaction> narothepharoh, it's in the Universe repositories
<randorfer> lmosher:  joejaxx is completely correct
<DrakeJustice_> anyone need help?
<dooglio> DrakeJustice_: yes
<lmosher> joejaxx, Yeah, good point. Forgot that. I really like how compiz handles my windows (I don't use it for the eyecandy, honest). So I think I'd keep that over fluxbox, although I did like the cleanness
<randorfer> lmosher:  Thats not to say though that you couldn't install fluxbuntu and then install compiz, it would just defete the point
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: where do you get that error?
<dooglio> DrakeJustice_: I'm having trouble with bastille on ubuntu fiesty
<luke_> how do i make my terminal window remeber its hight and width
<dooglio> DrakeJustice_: when I try "InteractiveBastille"
<randorfer> lmosher:  the packages / underpinnis of fluxbuntu are much lighter than vanilla ubuntu so you may see a performance increase
<dooglio> or just plain "bastille"
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: bastille is over my head man... unfamiliar territory
<_hopex> bradv: i have Ubuntu in another language and cannot find that option. Is it really called Fonts? I have that option missing... Don't know, oh...
<bradv> luke_: Edit menu, Current profile
<dooglio> i've been googling around but it looks like no one has anything
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: Bastille changes fundamental things in the system i don't know about...
<Ljorring> can someone help me set up my wireless networksadapter? I am currently conntected through a wired connection.. please help
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: sry to hear that...
<dooglio> DrakeJustice_: what do you use for a firewall?
<bradv> _hopex: Are you using gutsy?
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: sounds like issues for Debian 4 or something... i use kmyfirewall and tor
<lmosher> randorfer, All things flux are generally faster. But I think combining fluxbox and compiz would be a little wrong. One is all about being slim and quick, the other is about looking pretty.
<dooglio> ah
<dooglio> this is a server, so i don't want gui
<_hopex> bradv: Ubuntu 7.10. If you tell me how the icon looks like?
<YetiChick> The weird thing about Compiz for me is the fact that Gnome "workspaces" and the cube's faces are completely different entities.  You can have tons of cubes, each with as many faces as you want.  'til you kill your machine with resource depletion.  :)
<javaJake> wolliw, hey, stay around in case I need you later, if you don't mind. :)
<randorfer> lmosher:  yep but it dosn't mean you can't do it, its linux you can make it do what ever you want given enough time / elbow grease
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: still tor is much better console based firewall CAREFUL configuration tho...
<NewUserr> where can i find the mldonkey?
<bradv> _hopex: Go to the Appearance applet in the Preferences menu (It's a blue square icon). The third of the five tabs that come up should be the fonts tab.
<lmosher> randorfer, Yep, and that's what I like about it. Alright anyway I have to go get quotes on hot plates. blah.
<Vad> My .ogg video playback is broken - I only see a green screen. When I tried opening it in MPlayer, it said that codec wasn't available. What can I do?
<dooglio> tor, eh? i'll check it out
<DrakeJustice_> NewUserr: have you installed it yet, or are you looking for it?
<luke_> bradv, cheers, i tried that but it doesnt have any hight and width settings
<luke_> it remembers everything else except height and width
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: if tor isn't fixed the right way it's an open door on a server...
<dooglio> ouch
<dooglio> i really like bastille though
<NewUserr> DrakeJustice looking for it cant find it on synaptics
<Assassyn> how can i install 7.10 server in text mode in vmware
<kasansweat> YetiChick: Agreed on the weird workspace thing. Why do they do it like that?
<Hex2> Hey, i got a really hard [for me] SSH tunneling problem, my friend needs me to control her comptuer, but she has a firewall, and cant access it, basicly she needs to ssh into me, open a port [via tunneling] then i log into her, on that port, and open port 5900 once logged in, we are both on ubuntu, and have tried various -R and -L commmands, all of which havent worked for us.
<_hopex> bradv: now I see... Everything is set to 10. But it isn't the window title font size
<Assassyn> i press Esc but i duno what to write there, liux text does not work
<DrakeJustice_> NewUserr: google it... get the packages for KMLDonkey too, unless you want to use firefox to find files
<brobostigon> hi,good evening
<DrakeJustice_> brobostigon: hello
<YetiChick> kasansweat:  Probably because it was easier to manage the desktops in GL the way that the Compiz developers chose to do it.  The "old" way might not have fit well into the new paradigm.
<ramza3_> I have ubu 7.04 but I cant see the option to upgrade to 7.10?  I have synaptic open? where is the upgrade distro option?
<dooglio> it's strange because i'm running my laptop as feisty and bastille works fine
<dooglio> but on my server, which is feisty, it doesn't work
<bradv> luke_: I thought it did. Anyway, you can change the font-size there. Not sure where you change how many lines are displayed. Some of the other terminals have a lot more options.
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: maybe the ubuntu-server package has clues (file list)
<_hopex> bradv: it is actually the window title font size, but it doesn't take any effect. I still see everithing huge. I have compiz, emerald.
<elliotjhug> Hi all, anyone know of a way in evolution to prevent it downloading mail from a certain IMAP folder?
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: look for any of the files os specific
<kasansweat> YetiChick: Hmm, somehow that makes me wonder about Linus and his objections to gnome
<bradv> _hopex: What is your screen resolution (under system, preferences, screen resolution)
<dooglio> bastille on my laptop 2.1.1.-13, on the server is 2.1.1-12
<dooglio> that's strange
<_hopex> bradv: 1280x1024
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: indeed... maybe a broken package somewhere
<dooglio> yeah
<_hopex> bradv: sorry. This laptop is 1280x 800.
<Hex2> Hey, where can i go for advanced SSH help?, im running ubuntu 7.10
<dooglio> i think i might have found it
<YetiChick> kasansweat:  Heh.  Perhaps there is a link.  I don't know.  I do try to avoid the politics.  :)
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: ?
<dooglio> i had a source for universe as dapper, not fiesty
<dooglio> sure enough
<dooglio> upgrading bastille
<dooglio> heh
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: lol... makes sense huh?
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: computers mistakes are always our own
<dooglio> heh, sure does!
<bradv> _hopex: In the Fonts dialog still there is a button marked Details. Click that and tell me what the resolution is in there (should be in dots per inch)
<dooglio> yeah, garbage in, garbage out
<dooglio> YAY it works
<DrakeJustice_> lol
<_hopex> bradv: ok. one min.
<dooglio> DrakeJustice_: thanks for letting me tell you what is wrong with my system :-)
 * DrakeJustice_ will be right back
<DrakeJustice_> dooglio: lol
<Hex2> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bazz> i use gdm/xfce.  if i want to run a command whenever X starts, where can i put it?  .xsession doesn't seem to work
<_hopex> bradv: it says 96 points
<TopoMorto> TopoMorto, Browse Internet...
<kasansweat> YetiChick: Funny that it devolves into "politics" I do find it all kind of interesting. Just read "Just for fun" a few weeks ago
<bradv> _hopex: That's what mine is at too and its fine. You can try change that to 72 and see if you like it better, but on my computer that's far too small.
<_hopex> bradv: I'll try and see.
<YetiChick> kasansweat:  I'm not familiar with that by title.  Nearly everything devolves into politics if it can.  And most things can.
<kejo> hello
<kejo> how do i list all partitions of my hard disk ?
<brobostigon> fidk -l
<brobostigon> fdisk -l
<kejo> k
<DShepherd> i have python 2.5 and python 2.4 installed. Python 2.5 is the default? how do i set python 2.4 as default?
<_hopex> bradv: Well, it changes text size, wich is great, but the window titles are still huge. Any suggestions?
<kejo> how do i list all my disks
<kejo> ?
 * TopoMorto eat a pizza
<bradv> _hopex: No sorry. Try a different theme I guess.
<kapoto> What do the UUIDs in my fstab mean?
<brobostigon> jejo, fdisk -l
<luke_> guys, my gnome apps have the perfect font setting but for some reason i cant get it work properly for kde apps
<NewUserr> DrakeJustice MlDonkey is workin now but same problem there cant load servers there
<kejo> brobostigon,  it gives no result
<luke_> do i need to do any special settings for kde apps?
<bradv> kapoto: They reference your partitions by ID instead of by location.
<Zombie> YetiChick: It seems another round of OS Wars is starting up on Slashdot.
<kejo> knoppix@1[knoppix]$ fdisk -l
<kejo> knoppix@1[knoppix]$
<brobostigon> kejo you need to specif a disk,
<kejo> brobostigon,  donno what disk to speciify
<kapoto> bradv: I need to move my partition. do i have to change them?
<brobostigon> hda*
<brobostigon> sda*
<_hopex> bradv: changing the themes doesn't work it out, still huge window tittles. blkorpheus told me to install startupmanager, it didn't fix my problem and now I have another one. Well done blkorpheus .
<kejo> brobostigon,  dont work
<kejo> brobostigon,  dont work
<kapoto> bradv Or do I just change the /dev/sdb3 to its new value?
<kantor> HI, if I use DSA instead of RSA with a ssh connection the transmitted data are not secure ? I mean encrypted ? because DSA is only for digital signature and not for encryption  like RSA
<_hopex> bradv: thanx for your help
<brobostigon> have a look in dmesg
<blkorpheus> _hopex, your problems are not my fault, guy
<blkorpheus> just apt-get remove startupmanager
<blkorpheus> ti did not break anything
<_hopex> blkorpheus: I'm in a trouble, no ubuntu bar, huge window titles...
<blkorpheus> you are too lazy to read what you are doing
<bradv> kapoto: You cannot change them, they are defined when you format the drive. You can reference disks three ways: by location (sda1), by label (mydrive), or by UUID.
<bradv> kapoto: You can use any one of these three in fstab. Read man fstab for more info.
<blkorpheus> I cannot help those that do not show the will to help themselves
<kapoto> bradv Should my fstab have both uuid and locations?
<kejo> how do i list all partitions on every hard disk ?
<_hopex> blkorpheus: U are too proud of your arses. And I have lots of things to read I know
<kapoto> bradv: Oh, wait, the location is commented out
<bradv> kapoto: No, only use one. The best is to use UUID, because if you move your drives around it won't get messed up.
<kejo> how do i list all partitions on every hard disk ?
<kejo> how do i list all partitions on every hard disk ?
<brobostigon> kejo, try a prog called qparted
 * DrakeJustice_ is back... momentarily
<kapoto> bradv: that explains everything! thanks!
<brobostigon> gparted
<kejo> k
<blkorpheus> kejo, mount
<Pici> _hopex: I'm sorry you think that you got bad advice, but when troubleshooting some things don't turn out as planne.d
<Pici> blkorpheus: Please dont call users lazy, if you dont want to deal with them, just don't.
<_hopex> blkorpheus: I know it's not your fault, but once I installed the startupmanager, I missunderstood one thing (rebooting) and you just washed your hands.
<gogzmer> How can I remove the icons for mounted drives from my desktop without un-mounting the drive?
<YetiChick> Zombie:  Has the first round ever really ended? :)
<bazz> so, how can i have a command run every time gdm starts up?
<vbgunz> does this crash X or restart it for any reason (found in /var/log/messages)? Nov 20 07:37:10 box syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart.
<jonah> hey guys, i'm really struggling here. i get lock ups and freezes and have been told that installing nvidia 16.04 beta driver fixes this but i can't get this driver to work. the installer runs through but x won't start. and as plan b i tried envy but couldn't get it working either, can anyone please help
<Zombie> Oh.
<blkorpheus> Pici, please don't stifle my right to share my view of an issue that you are ignorant of?
<david__> Oo
<Zombie> Well.
<DShepherd> gogzmer, open gconf-editor and go /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visible
<bradv> jonah: Read through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<david__> slt
<david__> \part
<Cr3d1ts> Can anyone help me with vsftpd? :)
<bradv> jonah: There are three nvidia drivers - nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, and nvidia-glx-new. One of the three should work for you, depending on your specific card.
<gogzmer> DShepherd: Thanks
<DShepherd> gogzmer, your welcome
<Zombie> YetiChick: I understand why it never ended.
<Zombie> IMHO, the Mac Users have nothing to stand on.
<Zombie> Surely. The current OS war is between Windows and Linux.
<Kirua> : ya des français ?
<YetiChick> Zombie:  With zealots on both sides, can any war end?
<Zombie> Well.
<lg188> !fr | Kirua
<ubotu> Kirua: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Zombie> It could,
<Pici> !ot | Zombie YetiChick
<ubotu> Zombie YetiChick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kirua> thank you
<lg188> np
<Zombie> But I don't think it will because Linux is the only think keeping Microsoft from a total South Korean Style monopoly.
<jamiejackson> i like pidgin, but it's not going to get LCS (Microsoft Office Communicator) support in my lifetime. is there an ubuntu-friendly (i.e. in the repos) IM client with this support?
<DrakeJustice_> almost 1300 nicks... programmer's get programming!!! if 1300 ppl worked on something all at once we could code compiz in one day...
<kobold> hi all
<DM|> is there a way to check via command line how much memory a compy has
<DrakeJustice_> if 1300 ppl don't know how to use the current system, the current system needs another rehaul
<DM|> cat /proc?
<DrakeJustice_> DM|: cat /proc/meminfo
<nanonyme> DrakeJustice_, i think it's likely a lot of people here couldn't code hello world :P
<ConstyXIV> DM| free
<nanonyme> in any language, that is
<DM|> thanks
<DrakeJustice_> nanonyme: indeed, but some can, u?
<nanonyme> including bash
<YetiChick> DrakeJustice_:  trust me, programmers don't scale that well.
<kobold> does anyone has experiance with multihomed connections on ubuntu?
<DM|> thanks guys
<NewUserr> where can i find for mldonkey?
<spleencheesmonke> evening all. looking for some help with the dreaded ati drivers for a radeon 9800pro gfx card. running gutsy. :)
<YetiChick> kobold: I use ubuntu multihomed on this very workstation.
<NewUserr> where can i find servers for mldonkey?
<DrakeJustice_> YetiChick: but differences aside, they could... that's the open source spirit, get the other junk out of the way, quick, so we can work on the applications available
<kobold> YetiChick, I have ubuntu server 6.06 running with multihomed but after a while my connection just disappears
<DrakeJustice_> NewUserr: google server.met
<DrakeJustice_> googlies: awesome name...
<YetiChick> DrakeJustice_:  I didn't really mean that.  Programmers are not a resource that scales that way.  If ten programmers can do a project in a month, it does not follow that 40 can do it in a week.  I worked for a dot com or two that didn't quite understand that.
<googlies> why?
<rojas> HELLO EVERYBODY
<googlies> DrakeJustice_: why?
<DrakeJustice_> YetiChick: indeed, but if those 40 don't squander time... they might get it done in two weeks...
<jals> do i have to remove firefox 2 to try out 3.1 beta?
<DrakeJustice_> googlies: i dunno... i just thought it was funny
<YetiChick> kobold:  I only used 6.06 for a very short while.  Is the interface still visible to ifconfig?
<googlies> DrakeJustice_: why?
<spleencheesmonke> anyone had any experience getting an ati radeon gfx card to run compiz?
<googlies> DrakeJustice_: does my name mean something?
<nanonyme> DrakeJustice_, as an answer to your question: yes, i can code. i just mostly code things you don't need
<kobold> YetiChick: I used 2 static IP addresses for the interfaces and the are both visible
<spleencheesmonke> this channel is a lot busier than i remember it to be....
<bradv> jals: I don't believe so. There is a package for firefox-3.0 that you should be able to install (sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0)
<jals> will that just overwrite the current one?
<ConstyXIV> the more of anything you pile onto something, the less of an impact each thing will have (including programmers)
<Hex2> Hey, i got a really hard [for me] SSH tunneling problem, my friend needs me to control her comptuer, but she has a firewall, and cant access it, basicly she needs to ssh into me, open a port [via tunneling] then i log into her, on that port, and open port 5900 once logged in, we are both on ubuntu, and have tried various -R and -L commmands, all of which havent worked for us.
<kobold> YetiChick: 1 connetions is a direct internet connection, the other is a LAN connetion for faster network activities
<nanonyme> spleencheesmonke, odd, i remember this being so active i can't follow any of the three simultaneous conversations
<bradv> jals: The existing package is called firefox, so no.
<spleencheesmonke> haha
<YetiChick> DrakeJustice_:  Or they might take ten.  It depends on the project and how it breaks into subtasks.
<ConstyXIV> heh, we need a threaded irc :)
<jals> ok
<YetiChick> kobold:  Which one goes away?
<kobold> YetiChick: the Internet one
<spleencheesmonke> perhaps more wine will help.
<Bollinger> as a rough guess, how much of a performance hit would encrypting my filesystems have? 1%cpu?  10%cpu?
<bradv> jals: I haven't tried it myself, so please don't hold me responsible if I'm wrong. ;)
<YetiChick> kobold:  I assume you mean that traffic stops traversing that interface, but not the other?  What kind of internet connection is it?
<kobold> YetiChick: When I try to restart the network interfaces I get the following error: SIOCADDRT: File exists
<DrakeJustice_> YetiChick: indeed... i wasn't trying to be specific, just vaguery to trick a channel's coder's to go make new apps...
<kobold> YetiChick: you are right, traffic stops traversing, it's a ADSL2+ connection
<nanonyme> kobold, lock file exists?
<luke_> hi guys, i restarted my x server and now i cant seeany icons on the desktop the right click also doesnt work
<luke_> how do i fix that
<kobold> nanonyme: I don't know what you mean sorry...
<YetiChick> kobold:  Is the DSL modem installed in the machine, or is it connected to another ethernet NIC?
<PriceChild> luke_, alt+f2, then type "nautilus" and press enter
<nanonyme> kobold, a program can create a lock file so that if a second instance of the program tries to start, it sees the lock file and shuts down
<kobold> YetiChick: this is my setup: internet -> rj11 to modem -> rj45 to machine
<luke_> PriceChild, nothing happened
<jamiejackson> can anyone recommend an IM client that works with MS Live Communication Server (the protocol that MS Office Communicator uses)?
<kobold> nanonyme: I see what you mean, I don't know, how can I check that?
<BobSapp> hmm ive rebooted my pc last night and now x isnt working (its telling me it cant find the nvidia kernel module)
<luke_> i tried running from gnome-terminal as well, the command didnt return back  yet
<YetiChick> DrakeJustice_:  Ah. Well then, please continue.  :)  I can take things a bit too literally at times.
<nanonyme> kobold, might try telling it to stop instead of restart
<nanonyme> and then start
<kobold> nanonyme: I already did that, I also restarted my server but nothing helps
<bradv> luke_: It won't come back from the terminal. Press Ctrl-Z to get the prompt back and then type bg to put it in the background. Next tims use nautilus &
<luke_> bradv, but the right click thing isnt working and i still cant see my icons.
<lg188> bey
<BobSapp> was this a result of the previous security
<BobSapp> update?
<bradv> luke_: How did you restart x? With Ctrl+Alt+Bksp?
<luke_> bradv, yes
<kobold> YetiChick: how did you setup your multihomed?
<bradv> luke_: If this is the first time this has happened I suggest you reboot your computer.
<luke_> ok shal give it a try
<luke_> cheers guys
<free1> yes, good question, how do you restart the x server?
<apo`> ctl alt backspace
<YetiChick> kobold:  'kay...  Have you verified that you can't get to outside (internet) sites by number instead of name?  You'll want to clarify that it's a netowkr issue and not DNS.
<corrosione> would someone explain why cd would not change directories...or would somone past a link explaining how to use cd properly in ununtu gnome
<Pici> !cli | corrosione
<ubotu> corrosione: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kobold> YetiChick: it's a network issue not a DNS, if it is DNS I could ping the server form another machine and I can't
<Nwallins> Hi, after I upgraded to gutsy, on boot I get an fsck error for /dev/sda1 (/home).  it says device busy or already mounted (it's not already mounted).  did my disk die?
<Jarvid> my serial mouse won't work
<Jarvid> help
<YetiChick> kobold:  Modified the needed files directly.  I've found that the built in network tools in ...  well, no distro I've used is actually good at it...  are usually not well suited to non-typical setups.
<bradv> Jarvid: Mice are cheap. You'll have better luck with a ps/2 or usb mouse.
<Jarvid> ps/2
<YetiChick> kobold:  Ping...  what server?  Is the machine we're talking about being used as a router?
<corrosione> thx for link
<Jarvid> thats what I mean by serial
<kobold> YetiChick: the machine we are talking about is a webserver
<BobSapp> Does anyone know where I can get the nvidia kernel module?
<corrosione> i have one other question...in file browser..when i look to the location bar it is blank
<kobold> YetiChick: which files do I need to edit?
<corrosione> why is there no address in the location bar in file browser
<bradv> Jarvid: Okay, well they're two different things. Mice should just work in Ubuntu. Check your xorg.conf to make sure its set up correctly.
<chippy> hi, whats a quick way (grep?) to find out what a command was, like if I knew I did a "wget massivelycomplexurl" grep "wget" | history ?
<YetiChick> kobold:  Okay...  To summarize:  You have a webserver directly connected to the ethernet port of a DSL modem with one NIC and directly to a switch or other LAN connection with the other NIC.  neither NIC uses DHCP?
<bradv> chippy: Check your .bash_history file
<juanez> chippy: 'history' in bash
<kobold> YetiChick: Correct!
<ericvw> Can anyone help me to VNC into Gutys?  The remote desktop solution (vino) doesn't help because I don't think it is running when I boot?
<YetiChick> kobold: The important one is /etc/network/interfaces
<chippy> bradv how can i use grep for that? I don't want to go through that huge file.
<Jarvid> Section "InputDevice"
<Jarvid> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<Jarvid> 	Driver		"mouse"
<Jarvid> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<Jarvid> 	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/mice"
<Jarvid> 	Option		"Protocol"	"ImPS/2"
<Jarvid> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
<Jarvid> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<juanez> chippy: "history | grep wget"
<Jarvid> EndSection
<bradv> chippy: cat ~/.bash_history | grep ...
<kobold> YetiChick: my interface file I 100% correct
<riotkittie> chippy: cat ~/.bash_history | grep whatever
<jorgp> nice thanks for the spam Jarvid
<YetiChick> kobold: Do you have "Network Manager" running?  I find that if I leave it running is can interfere a bit with manual configurations.
<chippy> thanks juanez , bradv and riotkittie :)
<kapoto> If I have only one partition (my ubuntu one), will I need grub?
<kobold> YetiChick: Both NIC's are set to static with the right settings
<bradv> kapoto: yes
<free1> yes, ctrl alt backspce restarts the x server no my local machine
<Jarvid> I'm using an IR thingy sending signals through the ps/2 mouse
<juanez> chippy: note that 'history' prints the contents of bash_history ... ;)
<kapoto> bradv: genius, thanks!
<free1> but on the server I ssh into, how would I do that- via commandline?
<kobold> YetiChick: I also added a few IProute settings for the multihomed to work, maybe they are fault..?
<BobSapp> join #xgl
<free1> bobsapp- who are you suggesting this to?
<BobSapp> free1: I was trying to get into that room :)
<Kirua> ...
<free1> ok
<chippy> hmm i get " cat ~/.bash_history | grep "wget" .... Binary file (standard input) matches "
<YetiChick> kobold: Could be...  Although usually when things work - and then stop working - it's because something changed.  I use plenty of static routes, and a bridge and tap device, as well.  But *nothing* works on this box if I let network manager run.
<DrakeJustice_> kobold: where does your name come from? not the final fantasy creature?
<ericvw> Can anyone help me to VNC into Gutys?  The remote desktop solution (vino) doesn't help because I don't think it is running when I boot?
<jorgp> ericvw: make it start at boot
<YetiChick> kobold: Or they might work for a bit and then stop.  To be fair, I am not familiar with network manager.  It just breaks things when I do them by hand, so I almost always remove it.
<wubrgamer> hey guys, quick question, I installed wine and used it for a while, then uninstalled it, purging configuration with the "Mark for complete removal" option in synaptic...
<wubrgamer> I now have the wine programs I used still in my application menu and "alt-f2" dialog, I want those entry's removed, how would I go about that ?
<ericvw> jorgp: how do I do that?
<kobold> YetiChick: how can I check if networkmanger is running?
<bradv> ericvw: The default is for remote desktop server to start when you log in, so your assumption is likely correct. Not sure how to make it start at boot - try google for the answer.
<trontonic> How can I stay updated with new packages that becomes available for Ubuntu? Is there an rss feed for changelogs somewhere?
<BlkGhost> How can I pipe connection requests to a console window ?
<ericvw> bradv: ok, i'll see what i can dig up
<YetiChick> kobold:  I usually notice it because of the little "network connection" icon on my panel.
<DanRaider> irc.freenode.net
<YetiChick> kobold:  Not sure what the process is called.  You could probably recognize it in a ps, though.
<BobSapp> Did anyone elses  xserver get broken after reboot? mine did
<wubrgamer> anyone know wine, pm me ? this channel is waayy to crowded....
<atriv> Hey guys, all of the sudden im in XFCE and i don't know how i got here! lol.
<atriv> what to do? thanks!
<kobold> YetiChick: can't find a lang manager in PS
<trontonic> atriv: do you know if you use xdm, gdm or kdm?
<Pres-Gas> kobold, I believe it is called nm-applet
<BobSapp> atriv: celebrate?
<malaeum> Hello, I just installed yesterday and I am now trying to update all of my packages. tzdata was in the list, I think, and now it appears to be improperly setup and I can't install anything, anyone know how to fix this?
<trontonic> BobSapp: :D
<atriv> lol @ BobSapp
<atriv> gdm would be gnome?
<genii> malaeum: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<atriv> i used the default ubuntu desktop
<malaeum> genii: I'll give that a go, thanks!
<YetiChick> kobold:  Hmm... I don't have a ubuntu machine with network manager running so I can tell you what to look for.
<genii> malaeum: Then afterwards: sudo dpkg --configure -a             if the apt system got odd due to broken update or so. Hopefully after this you could run the sudo apt-get update/upgrade again
<YetiChick> kobold:  Since you've added routes, I'll assume you know how to check them to see if they've changed when the connection is down
<YetiChick> ?
<taggie> has anybody gotten a bluetooth a2dp stereo connection working?
<kobold> YetiChick: now really, I used route -n to check the gateways
<Squee> Would there be a reason why my user passowrd won't update?
<atriv> anyone on the xfce issue?
<atriv> i mean i can dig it...
<Ahmuck> xfce issue?
<BlkGhost> How can I send connection requests to a console tty window ?
<atriv> i did an update and rebooted and now im in xfce
<bradv> atriv: Try change your session options at the login screen to pick GDM. Easiest way to get there is to reboot.
<YetiChick> kobold: Can you ping or tracepath the gateway's IP when it's down?
<atriv> bradv: thanks
<YetiChick> kobold: It comes back up on a reboot, I assume?
<Squee> Changing passwords to users is done through System>Administration>Users and Groups, right?
<soulfire> whenever I try to start Ubuntu with the Start/Install method (first option) it takes about 5 minutes to get to the Ubuntu desktop.. then nothing happens.  just a Cursoer with a beige background.
<Ahmuck> Squee: it can be
<Squee> on Feisty
<kobold> YetiChick: no, I already rebooted 3 times now
<malaeum> genii: well dpkg-reconfigure tzdata tells me that tzdata is broken or not fully installed, so I just tried to reinstall it but it won't let me, it complains about tzdata
<jonah> hey guys pulling my hair out. i need to install the nvidia beta driver 169.04 but after installation it doesn't work, x won't start and it says the kernel version doesn't match the module version or something. i have to use this instead of ubuntu shipped one cos i get the lockup/freezes using geforce 7300 card and amd64 machine
<Squee> Well, is there any reason why, when I try to change my password in feisty, it doesn't actually save it?
<YetiChick> kobold: Oh.  But this was working?  I thought I read "it goes down from time to time" or the like.
<trontonic> jonah: do you use the realtime kernel?
<karnonas> make sure u check your xorg.conf
<genii> malaeum: sudo apt-get remove --purge tzdata; sudo apt-get install tzdata
<trontonic> Squee: do you type "passwd"?
<malaeum> genii: thanks, I'll do that now
<karnonas> and make sure it says nv under the video card section
<genii> malaeum: Then the steps i outlined earlier
<Squee> trontonic, I'm trying to do it through the gui
<Squee> What's the terminal command for it?
<trontonic> Squee: that's your answer, it's the gui's fault
<kobold> YetiChick: It works for a short time, then it won't get back up
<trontonic> Squee: I've made it work in KDE and on the commandline, though
<jonah> trontonic, i dunno, i just have standard gutsy install. and need to install this NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.04-pkg2.run
<Squee> trontonic, could you tell me the terminal command, then?
<kobold> YetiChick:then I remove all routes ec. and then reconfigure and it works for a short time again
<soulfire> which option do I select for installing Ubuntu (Safe Graphics Mode or Start/Install Ubuntu)?
<trontonic> jonah: tried installing the nvidia-drivers non-manually, through the ubuntu-restricted-driver system?
<subpar> quick question: is there a way to make ubuntu automatically mount internal hard drives on boot without writing a bash script... they're ntfs
<trontonic> Squee: alt+f2, gnome-terminal, passwd
<Squee> okay, thanks
<genii> soulfire: Usually the start/install option
<trontonic> Squee: np :)
<jonah> trontonic, i can't as this driver is beta so ubuntu don't have it
<soulfire> Thanks genii ;)
<BobSapp> nice name lol
<kobold> YetiChick: thank you for your help, I'll try some things here...
<kobold> I'll let you know!
<genii> soulfire: np
<trontonic> jonah: I see. Do you use the gui or the commandline?
<bradv> jonah: The GeForce 7300 is listed as being supported in the packaged drivers.
<YetiChick> kobold: But a reboot doesn't work?  Weird.  Okay, good luck.
<BobSapp> whats the default kernel version for feisty?
<trontonic> jonah: bradv seemed to know what to do
<DrakeJustice_> BobSapp: 2.6.20-15-generic
<genii> 2.6.20-16-generic
<rmaj> so idiots put shitty default configurations, can ubuntu smite tem and make theses configs less retarded
<DrakeJustice_> BobSapp: after upgrades to 2.6.20-16
<genii> Sorry, 15-generic
<jonah> trontonic, i've tried both, installer runs through and envy works but neither actually work!
<trontonic> rmaj: it's the job of everyone to correct them
<BobSapp> hmm i have both -15 and -16
<subpar> quick question: is there a way to make ubuntu automatically mount internal hard drives on boot without writing a bash script... they're ntfs
<genii> DrakeJustice_: :)
<DrakeJustice_> BobSapp: run uname -r to see which is running now
<bradv> subpar: /etc/fstab
<BobSapp> ill try booting -16
<_Goku_>  /MSG NickServ _Goku_ 12345678
<karnonas> subpar
<BobSapp> i mean -15
<subpar> err I knew it was something that simple
<rmaj> trontonic: konversation have stupid ass conversion of [[foo]] into some retarded wikipedia address
<karnonas> have u tried ntfs-3g ?
<trontonic> jonah: I could help you to get the installer working, but after that I just don't know. Good luck, though
<subpar> well that comes with gutsy
<BobSapp> -15 is not loading the nvidia kernel driver
<DrakeJustice_> well we know goku's password now...
<DrakeJustice_> sheesh
<jonah> bradv, it is but i have this problem like many others:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905&page=7
<trontonic> rmaj: then use Xchat instead
<BobSapp> damn i mean -16
<subpar> can you set it up to do it? because it hasn't been
<travist120> I recently got frustrated with my laptop cause it was frozen, so being the impatient person I am, I manually held the power button down and shut it off. Well, next time I try to turn on my laptop, it gives me (I had to paraphrase it) "Unable to insert capability.ko" and it remains that way. This is on the latest kernel from the update manager. I try another kernel and it gives me "Invalid" several times before stopping. I tried recovery mode too. It seems 
<jonah> trontonic, here is my trouble: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905&page=7
<DrakeJustice_> BobSapp: nvidia kernel driver is probably installed on -16
<rmaj> trontonic: I fixed it
<BobSapp> im on my laptop with puppy at the moment
<trontonic> rmaj: great
<BobSapp> ok wierd
<rmaj> trontonic: I even bitchslaped idiot that put it there
<karnonas> are u having to manually remount every time your boot?
 * genii sips a coffee
<BobSapp> i booted -15 and everything works
<BobSapp> when was the kernel last updated?
<jonah> can anyone in here advise on this, i've posted right at the bottom of the thread all what i've tried and just above is what is reccommended but doesnt work for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905&page=7
<rmaj> trontonic: only virtually for now :( but anyway can we fix that idiotic conversion in ubuntu? assuming it is there (tested on oldbain testing)
<travist120> I recently got frustrated with my laptop cause it was frozen, so being the impatient person I am, I manually held the power button down and shut it off. Well, next time I try to turn on my laptop, it gives me (I had to paraphrase it) "Unable to insert capability.ko" and it remains that way. This is on the latest kernel from the update manager. I try another kernel and it gives me "Invalid" several times before stopping. I tried recovery mode too. It seems 
<genii> BobSapp: Quite a while ago now
 * DrakeJustice_ asks genii for another penguin piss coffee
<BobSapp> probably errors on my harddrive then/
<DrakeJustice_> BobSapp: or with the kernel module...
<stefaniak> hello
<SpeakerMania> Does anyone know of a powerful video editor that can open/edit *.AVI files? Kino has troubles. :P
<DrakeJustice_> stefaniak: hello
<subpar> karnonas, well actually I just did a fresh install of gutsy
<bradv> jonah: Did you try the nv driver? (sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy)
<DrakeJustice_> SpeakerMania: Cine* something google it
<subpar> and it's not even showing up my other hard drives when I go to "Computer" in Nautilus
<databuddy> !pendrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpeakerMania> DrakeJustice_, thanks, I will.
<databuddy> !flashdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<whabo> hello there how do i make a movie DVD using CD/DVD creator ... and the file is .AVI help .. i dont want to just copy the file into the DVD .... i wanna create a DVD movie that plays on a DVD player .... THANK YOU
<jonah> bradv, yeah that works and is what i'm using in the meantime but i have no 3d which i really would like to have
<travist120> I recently got frustrated with my laptop cause it was frozen, so being the impatient person I am, I manually held the power button down and shut it off. Well, next time I try to turn on my laptop, it gives me (I had to paraphrase it) "Unable to insert capability.ko" and it remains that way. This is on the latest kernel from the update manager. I try another kernel and it gives me "Invalid" several times before stopping. I tried recovery mode too. It seems 
<malaeum> genii, mind if I pm you?
<drulux> I'm playing a DVD movie but the sound won't work
<drulux> anything specific I should download?
<BobSapp> In my younger days I used to compile my kernel :)
<juanez> BobSapp: that's just sad :P
<BobSapp> I havent done so since mandriva 2005 version
<drulux> I've downloaded a few codec packs already.
<travist120> can anyone help me?
<travist120> I recently got frustrated with my laptop cause it was frozen, so being the impatient person I am, I manually held the power button down and shut it off. Well, next time I try to turn on my laptop, it gives me (I had to paraphrase it) "Unable to insert capability.ko" and it remains that way. This is on the latest kernel from the update manager. I try another kernel and it gives me "Invalid" several times before stopping. I tried recovery mode too. It seems 
<genii> malaeum: Sure. make sure your nick is registered of course, pm does not work for unregistered names
<SpeakerMania> DrakeJustice_, can you be more specific? Google isn't showing any promising results.
<DrakeJustice_> brb
<bradv> jonah: I see. And you have reason to believe that the beta driver will support 3D on that card? Because if not you are taking a real risk by installing a beta driver that's not packaged or supported by ubuntu.
<BobSapp> travist120: you keep pasting that text, its actually bumping your own text before i have a chance to read it
<travist120> oh sorry man
<juanez> patience is a virtue
<MrPink_> hello, does kibda-docks work ok with gutsy ? A friend of mine has been having some problems? is there a trick, or a special version for gutsy... or should it work fine?
<zloog> Hi, I think the window for my wine'd utorrent got pushed off the screen. Is there a way to get a list of ALL open windows and let me get a hold of them?
<whabo> hello there how do i make a movie DVD using CD/DVD creator ... and the file is .AVI help .. i dont want to just copy the file into the DVD .... i wanna create a DVD movie that plays on a DVD player .... THANK YOU
<BobSapp> zloog is part of the window(even the edge) showing
<BobSapp> ?
<bradv> whabo: install DeVeDe
<BobSapp> if so hold alt you can drag it back
<desertc> drulux: Is your sound working anywhere else?
<genii> whabo: You need a transcoder to make the avi into a DVD compliant mpeg
<DrakeJustice_> SpeakerMania: it's named Cinerella or Cinelerra or something like that... i haven't used it in a while
<zloog> BobSapp: Nope, But utorrent is definantly running, as it's taskbar icon shows it is uploading
<drulux> Yes desertc.
<alber1> http://pastebin.ca/791297   this script ALWAYS displays created, even if i run it several times and the exist status for useradd is 9 (already exists)  why is this??
<bliss_> hi
<drulux> It also worked with the example vids I got with Ubuntu.
<BobSapp> zloog how about rightclicking the taskbar and selecting move
<BobSapp> then move it back using the keyboard
<spleencheesemonk> anyone around for some help with getting ati drivers to run compiz?
<genii> Work calls, AFK
<zloog> BobSapp: Opps, I ment "notifaction area" not taskbar
<travist120> I recently got frustrated with my laptop cause it was frozen, so being the impatient person I am, I manually held the power button down and shut it off. Well, next time I try to turn on my laptop, it gives me (I had to paraphrase it) "Unable to insert capability.ko" and it remains that way. This is on the latest kernel from the update manager. I try another kernel and it gives me "Invalid" several times before stopping. I tried recovery mode too. It seems 
<BobSapp> oh yeah in "hidden" mode?
<zloog> BobSapp ya, exactly
<spleencheesemonk> that'll teach you . :)
<BobSapp> travist120: you didnt actually ask a question it seems
<travist120> BobSapp: I need help fixing it, is there  a command I can enter from revcovery mode
<travist120> ?
<BobSapp> travist120: also I cant help with that u probably want to recover data + reinstall
<BlkGhost> How can I send connection requests to a console tty window ?
<jonah> bradv, well it says in the thread i pasted in that this fixes my issues
<mabhobs> Is there an ubuntu ppc live cd that has gparted on it?
<bliss_> i want to purge a package installed from source but another package depends apon the source package, how to keep the config file
<whabo> aight guys thx for teh software suggestion bradv
<MrPink_> hello, does kibda-docks work ok with gutsy ? A friend of mine has been having some problems? is there a trick, or a special version for gutsy... or should it work fine?
<jonah> but it doesnt install right for me, something is a mess. installation ok for others it seems, but i can't get it installed right
<BobSapp> zloog: if the notification area icon for utorrent is still there can u right click it and choose show?
<mabhobs> Does ubuntu always come with gparted?
<zloog> BobSapp: I can do that, but it doesnt actually show
<BobSapp> if u minimise it in wine, from memory it only reappears if u tell it to show itself
<BobSapp> ah
<bradv> mabhobs: No it doesn't. Install it using synaptic.
<BobSapp> zloog: kill it and restart if u really wanna see what its doing :)
<travist120> BobSapp: Well, I can do that. But I would rather just fix the kernel, cause my ubuntu has been customized to the point where installing all of the software all over again would be difficult
<BobSapp> ull loose ur connections though
<BobSapp> travist120: sorry man im not familiar with ubuntu kernel recovery
<bradv> jonah: I would try respond in that forum then. There are obviously people there who have installed the beta drivers.
<khoda> Does anyone here use Bitlbee ?
<whabo> i have one more question ..... earlier today i tried to partition my harddrive using liveCD from PCLinuxOS .. but the process froze ... and i checked my harddrive now from the computer folder it still says i have 1 partition .... my question is .. did i hurt my harddrive in anyway?
<travist120> I'll look it up on google, see if there is anything I can do.
<jonah> bradv, yeah thanks - thanks for trying to help me out and stuff
<BobSapp> (maybe he should have done that first?)
<bradv> jonah: Sorry I couldn't be more help. Good luck!
<bardyr> how can i make nautilus see windows shared printers?
<khoda> Does anyone here use Bitlbee ? I'm having trouble setting it up
<LoRd_VoODoOChilD> hey .. I am trying to intall ubuntu 7.10 with xp already running on a system with 5 partitions. when i boot with the cd it shows my harddisk as one blnk space of 160 gb offering to create NEW partion tables. Would this Damage my data stored in the other drives if i create the partitions required for ubuntu at the end of the hd setting them as logical. later i can install the ntfs drivers. :|
<DrakeJustice_> khoda: what is bitlbee?
<bradv> bardy: With much pain and suffering. I would plug the computer into your linux box and share it with Windows - much easier.
<zren> I got a fresh ubuntu install and i get a "GRUB loading stage 1.5 Read Error", how can i fix that, i did an reinstall of grub, but it didn't work, can you help me?
<khoda> DrakeJustice_: It's a program that lets you use IM clients in an IRC clinet
<khoda> for example I could login to AIM in irssi
<DM|> LoRd_VoODoOChilD:  omg thats a long name, Yes it woudl damage the information
<DrakeJustice_> LoRd_VoODoOChilD: make sure to customize ubuntu installation because it will overwrite those partitions...
<DrakeJustice_> khoda: sry... i kno not...
<khoda> DrakeJustice_: no prob
<whabo>  i have one more question ..... earlier today i tried to partition my harddrive using liveCD from PCLinuxOS .. but the process froze ... and i checked my harddrive now from the computer folder it still says i have 1 partition .... my question is .. did i hurt my harddrive in anyway?
<matttis> Hi, i tried to install a nvidia driver, but now it stopped at the point "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<matttis> what can i do ?
<jonah> if anyone can help me please, i've posted my prob at bottom of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905&page=7   i can't install nvidia beta driver and have good reasons why need to as it says in thread
<LoRd_VoODoOChilD> how dude ... it doesnot detect any partitions :|. i have a sata, is that not supported? besides i tried creating partions through windows of ext3 n swap & the installer doesnt detect those either
<bradv> whabo: Try fsck them and see.
<DrakeJustice_> matttis: if it stopped there it should be done... not 100% sure but it should be...
<matttis> DrakeJustice_: oh, you're rigth.. :-)
<volk> how can I get russian character to display normaly in evolution?
<volk> I only get garbage
<MrPink_> /join #kiba-dock
<DrakeJustice_> volk install localization for russian google the package name
<MrPink_> argh ^^
<volk> installed language-pack-gnome-ru ..no results though..
<DrakeJustice_> any females here need some help?
<DrakeJustice_> lol
<Baletian> Any one know to use iptables to prevent DDoS attack at port 80?
<volk> just installed some more packages though.. gonna restart x and see..
<LoRd_VoODoOChilD> lol
<Master_K> hey, have a small question......whats the command for locating where a program is installed?
<flakrat> Can anyone point me to a guide to configuring Ubuntu 7.10 to authenticate user passwords against a remote LDAP server (securely using TLS)?
<MilitantPotato> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DrakeJustice_> Master_K: whereis programname
<Master_K> thx man
<XLV> Master_K, which
<DrakeJustice_> yup
<sledgehammer> can someone show me where the medibuntu wiki is so I can install packages instead of adding the repository.
<whabo> guys how do i fsck my harddrive to see if any damage was done after an unsuccessful attemp of partitioning a harddrive??? thx IF anyone can help ...
<LoRd_VoODoOChilD> would someone scroll up to my query plz ..
<DrakeJustice_> sledgehammer: you need to add the repo b4 you install the packages...
<Baletian> Any one know to use iptables to prevent DDoS attack at port 80?
<kbrooks> Baletian, um see #iptables
<LoRd_VoODoOChilD> whabo, join the club
<Oli``> I've got two drives bound in (mdadm) RAID1. The problem is to automount them, I need to know their names and (seemingly) every boot, they change their device name (anywhere from sdc to sdf). Is there any way I can lock these two drives into two set device names?
<sledgehammer> DrakeJustice_, someone who is good with ubuntu told me the wiki has direct downloads of some packages.
<whabo> guys how do i fsck my harddrive to see if any damage was done after an unsuccessful attempt of partitioning a harddrive??? thx IF anyone can help ...
<DrakeJustice_> LoRd_VoODoOChilD: ubuntu has a manual partitioning button...
<kbrooks> Baletian, but um let me research.
<DrakeJustice_> sledgehammer: may be... but without the repo it cannot auto-install dependencies and fix problems and so forth
<XLV> Oli``,i think you can set them in mdadm using labels or uuid
<whabo> lol
<kazol3> Why is the performance of Linux wifi drivers worse than proprietary??
<whabo> LoRd lol .. :S
<MrPink_> hello, does kibda-docks work ok with gutsy ? A friend of mine has been having some problems? is there a trick, or a special version for gutsy... Does it work ok, or will it have conflicts with Compiz ?
<LoRd_VoODoOChilD> yea, and when i go into that, it doesnot show me any of my ntfs partitions, just one blank space which needs new partition table
<DrakeJustice_> whabo: go to recovery console and type fsck.ext3 /dev/sda
<desertc> Q: I am fighting through getting DVD playback to work in gutsy so I can watch a movie rental this week.  It's more difficult than I thought.  Anyone worked through it recently?
<Oli``> XLV: is *that* what the uuid string means?! aaaah!
<whabo> thx
<PriceChild> !dvd | desertc
<ubotu> desertc: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DrakeJustice_> LoRd_VoODoOChilD: dunno, try LinuxMint or something with preinstall NTFS support...
<DrakeJustice_> i have a kidney stone soooo bad right now...
<PriceChild> DrakeJustice_, gutsy has ntfs by default
<desertc> Oli``: It is a physical disk  reference number
<MilitantPotato> for samba do I need only smb-client or the package samba aswell?
<DrakeJustice_> PriceChild: turned on by default?
<DrakeJustice_> PriceChild: that isn't good that's patent violation...
<LoRd_VoODoOChilD> lol .. n that the support u offer :P
<Oli``> XLV: I'll try unmounting them and setting up the uuid. thank you (same to desertc for the info too)
<PriceChild> DrakeJustice_, mhmm... just double click the partition from nautilus
<PriceChild> DrakeJustice_, patent violation?!
<DrakeJustice_> PriceChild: MS owns NTFS... Ubuntu cannot legally redistribute it...
<PriceChild> DrakeJustice_, its offtopic for this channel... but its not a patent violation to reverse engineer the ability to modify the data...
<desertc> PriceChild: Yes, already done those steps.  Getting "Error reading NAV packet." in xine.
<DrakeJustice_> PriceChild: interoptability laws i know, but the last court hearing says that they cannot have it turned on by default
<PriceChild> desertc, :/ Clean the disc etc. /
<PriceChild> DrakeJustice_, the user must double click the drive in nautilus and enter their sudo password. Further discussion in -offtopic
<DrakeJustice_> PriceChild: im fine thanks...
<LoRd_VoODoOChilD> humm is there a way for unetbootin to install with a local image
<ray__> i am having a brain fart, i cant remember the command to tell me what my kernel version it
<PriceChild> ray__, uname -a
<ray__> thanks
<desertc> PriceChild: LOL!  Good call.  I removed the disk and reinserted and Ubuntu started it in gXine.  ;)
<PriceChild> desertc, I've noticed that until a reboot (not sure which bit of the reboot is important) sometimes totem will start the dvd fine when the disc is put in... but not if you then close totem and try to start it manually
<PriceChild> desertc, after first instillation of libdvdcss2
<jonah> PriceChild, i didn't see you were in here, i think probably no one can help me i this room except you, i've been in here hours asking and no one seems to be able to help. but i remember that you're a legend on amd64
<javaJake> wolliw, I'm beginning the process, just so you know
<methods[laptop]> how do i pass options to deamons using start-stop-daemon ?
<riotkittie> methods[laptop]: sudo /etc/init.d/whatever stop/start/restart?
<slapierre> Question : are the CD / DVD containing the repositories still available for gutsy (a friend of mine doesn't have an Internet acces...)
<PriceChild> jonah, ask your question and the room may answer
<PriceChild> !aptoncd | slapierre
<ubotu> slapierre: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<toxicfume> hi all
<sledgehammer> can I install pidgin in ubuntu 7.04?
<x726f6f745f75> slapierre: check gui
<slapierre> thanks ubotu!
<PriceChild> !thanks | slapierre
 * DrakeJustice_ winks at riotkittie
<ubotu> slapierre: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Skyrail_> I've just done up to step 3 of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 and now I can't view any websites, connect to IRC or anything, but I can ping my local router...I'm not sure what's messed up or how to fix it
<toxicfume> how do i install Firefox 3.0 beta that was released today in ubuntu 7.10? It only comes as a tar.bz2 and not in a package install. Can someone please help me install this?
<kofano> ragazzi aiuto come installo awn su gutsy ? i repository soliti nn vanno...aiutooo
<robobob> hey guys im having trouble extracting from a rar archive any helpers???
<jonah> PriceChild, well i need to install beta nvidia driver 169.04 and i installed it but didn't work right and x won't start unless i use nv in xorg.conf. well i need 3d, so nv no good. and shipped gutsy amd64 nvidia driver no good, i get system freezes and lockups all time. but this beta fixes it i'm told here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905&page=7
<PriceChild> robobob, sudo apt-get install unrar
<robobob> done that
<Oli``> toxicfume: download & run, isn't it?
<PriceChild> robobob, the archive manager will then be able to use it
<robobob> tty
<toxicfume> Oli``: no, it is not like that
<jonah> PriceChild, and i tried envy as plan be but that doesn't install it right either, even though it runs through etc x still won't start on reboot
<PriceChild> toxicfume, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<PriceChild> !envy | jonah
<ubotu> jonah: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<toxicfume> PriceChild: but that one is alpha, not the beta released today
<DrakeJustice_> gran paradiso ^^ woot
<jonah> PriceChild, something about module not matching kernel or something. and i tried removing all nvidia stuff first but no good either
<PriceChild> toxicfume, then read the README file inside the archive
<jonah> PriceChild, i know i shouldn't use envy, but was desperate as normal way didn't work - but turns out envy no good either
<PriceChild> jonah, modprobe -r nvidia, then try again
<toxicfume> PriceChild: there isn't any
<PriceChild> toxicfume, there must be something, or isntructions from where you got it
<toxicfume> PriceChild: ther are no instructions in the archive, nor are there on mozilla's download site
<toxicfume> this is a Beta release, thats why i guess
<PriceChild> toxicfume, I don't believe you.
<whabo> Is it possible that my brand new HP laptop is blocking the live CD to run??? coz it gives me an ERROR .. even tho it ran on my OLD compaq laptop .. thank you
<toxicfume> PriceChild: Can I give you the link so you might see for yourself
<gilby80> hi just switched to ubuntu
<jonah> PriceChild, what does that do?
<odor> welcome
<PriceChild> toxicfume, I'd also suggest that if you can't find an executable, nor instructions, then you shouldn't be running it.
<chris____> i try to install ubuntu desktop, but when i reach 90% of installation at the "checking for packages to remove" stage, cdrom and hard disk don't do anything for a long time and the installation doesnt go any further. the strange is that the pc doesn't freeze, it just stays there doing nothing... can anyone help?
<DrakeJustice_> whabo: keep trying, maybe an inconsistency, maybe a BIOS issue... who knows...
<toxicfume> thanks, this is why I prefer Windows. :)
<DrakeJustice_> gilby80: switched?
<whiteygford> fuck windows
<PriceChild> jonah, hehe you sound like you know what you're doing :) Basically it removes the "nvidia" module.... ensuring the old one still isn't there.
<gilby80> cheers im finding it very newbee friendly
<PriceChild> !ohmy | whiteygford
<ubotu> whiteygford: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bradv> toxicfume: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b1/releasenotes/#install
<whiteygford> oops
<PriceChild> jonah, "man modprobe " for more info
<diogofsr> chris____: You just have to wait. It takes that long here if I dont have a internet connection.
<toxicfume> bradv: thanks a lot :)
<PriceChild> bradv, Wow... are those instructions?!
<DanRaider> hello
<pccp> anyone know if you can bind a mouse button to alt+left or back in ubuntu?
<NewUserr> eh guys i am using MlDonkey but i always get a low Id i opened the port 4662 in my firewall and i did a portforwarding on my router from the range 4662 to 4665 why do i still get a low id can anybody help me thanks
<jonah> PriceChild, but is that the right module, cos i've got nvidia_new or whatever and nvidia-glx
<PriceChild> jonah, those are different packages...
<PriceChild> jonah, but they provide different versions of the "nvidia" module
<jonah> PriceChild, anyway i'll reboot and try it and report back
<dromer> hi all, I have this sitecom usb cardreader and since recently, disks I put in it aren't mounted automatically, I tried to mount it as sudo, but somehow I'm unable to play files that I put on it in this fashion (permissions?), what can I do?
<chris____> diogofsr:i dont have internet connection, but i left it for a couple hours and still nothing
<pccp> %C13anyone know if you can bind a mouse button to alt+left or back in ubuntu?\
<whiteygford> anyways, I have a mounting question, my linux partition will mount my second hard drive automatically but not my windows partition on the same drive, how can I fix this?
<mEck0> which compact digital camera have you bought? Sony DSC-T70 or Canon IXUS 70? T70 is a bit more expensive and doesn't have the same kind of lens that ixus 70 has
<toxicfume> bradv: still no proper instructions there, just a note on how the installation will effect current installed firefox. nothing on the actual installation process
<jhonny> any experienced snowboarders on this forum?
<whiteygford> toxicfume: what are you trying to do?
<NewUserr> Drakejustice I got MlDonkey working on my computer but now i have problems with a low id
<toxicfume> whiteygford: install Firefox 3 Beta 1
<whiteygford> ahh, I see
<Ayabara> I have just installed ubuntu on a 1440x900 screen, and it seems that there is room for less on my screen than it should be.. make any sense?
<Ayabara> what settings could influence this?
<bradv> toxicfume: Are you prepared to overwrite your existing firefox install?
<DrakeJustice_> NewUserr: you have anything shared?
<toxicfume> bradv: totally
<tomimaster_16> siema:)
<tomimaster_16> sa tu polacy???
<bradv> toxicfume: both feet, eh?
<toxicfume> bradv: I have nothing important saved
<tomimaster_16> ja pierd*** jaka bieda
<Ahmad_> whiteygford . u can change the boot option from zhe grub settings
<DrakeJustice_> NewUserr: add some files to share and stay connected for like three days, then you can find any file on the extranet... lol
<bradv> toxicfume: ok give me a minute
<toxicfume> bradv: okay, thanks
<orion1> Hey i got a quick question
<NewUserr> no DrakeJustice you think i get a high id then??
<orion1> how can i find out where my external hard drive is mounted in sshed into the machine
<tomimaster_16> hi
<whiteygford> Ahmad_: its not the boot, its when I log into linux and am at the desktop my windows partition does not show up, I have to manually mount it every time I log in
<orion1> I checked /media and /mnt. I am not at the computer right now though i am sshed into it. I think that maybe it isnt mounted is there any way to find it?
<Gin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<monkeyspasm> Hi all. Since upgrading my laptop from feisty>gutsy it has been really slow to boot. Disabled ¨quiet" on grub to see the messages and this one keeps coming up again and again: ide: failed opcode was: unknown ide0:
<Gin> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<monkeyspasm> any ideas anyone?
<ericvw> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jonah> PriceChild, hi i'm back, no that didn't work, is there a log file i can pastebin you if you wouldn't mind taking a look?
<whabo> WHy the hell is my new laptop blocking the liveCD .... same CD on my old laptop RUNS perfect ..... (im running ubuntu on my old laptop) but i cant run teh same damn CD on my new HP laptop
<NewUserr> Gin azureus is working well on my computer if u have problems ask me
<ericvw> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<orion1> any ideas anyone?
<DrakeJustice_> monkeyspasm: lspci and check ide0 for what's going on...
<src> orion1, cat /etc/mtab or mount command
<Skyrail_> damn it, I can't connect to the internet on my linux PC after getting to the end of step 2 of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthred.php?t=91370 I've no idea how to revert it back or what I've done wrong.
<Skyrail_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 bad url, my bad :(
<PriceChild> jonah, /var/log
<whiteygford> monkeyspam: have you unplugged any USB storage devices?
<PriceChild> jonah, inside there, there're files like x.log
<monkeyspasm> Drake: Whatś lspci?
<Gin> NewUserr, that thing crashes whenever I try to start it :(
<orion1> scr: i beleave this is the one i want
<DrakeJustice_> monkeyspasm: a command for the terminal
<orion1> /dev/sda2 / ext2 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<src> orion1, that's your root partition
<Gin> NewUserr, mind to tell which release of ubuntu and how u installed it?
<orion1> scr: nvm thats my / thats not it
<NewUserr> Gin you must search torrent files in internet so u dont need to open azureus it does that automatically
<monkeyspasm> drake, thanks, I'll man itr and then try it =-)
<NewUserr> well Gin i installed it with synaptics
<jonah> PriceChild, http://pastebin.ca/791370
<orion1> does anyone know how to setup a vncserver?
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jonah> PriceChild, is that any help?
<bradv> toxicfume: Copy the contents of the bzipped archive over /usr/share/firefox.
<javaJake> I need to mount an unzipped initrd.img file. What filesystem type would I use?
<NewUserr> Gin how did you try to install it
<src> orion1, normally you run the vncserver command with the options, see vncserver -h
<Jamiesss> anyone know any gd backup programs for a new starter what works linux system restore in windows ?
<erUSUL> javaJake: use -t auto for autodetection
<javaJake> OK
<wubrgamer> o
<Gin> NewUserr, using sudo apt-get
<PriceChild> jonah, wrong one
<toxicfume> bradv: okay, thats all?
<PriceChild> jonah, try another
<Bakuchris> Everytime I reboot Ubuntu something breaks. The first time my theme changed to the gnome theme and the tastbar was blank, the second time I was still at the gnome theme and the taskbar had completely disappeared and the third time it always corrupts my boot,ini file in my windows partition
<NewUserr> i have the last release of Ubuntu Gin
<wubrgamer> I've forgotten my password for my dm-crypt'd file
<wubrgamer> how do I get around that ?!?!?!?
<bradv> toxicfume: Yeah, except it should be /usr/lib/firefox
<whiteygford> how do you set a drive to mount automatically on startup?
<javaJake> erUSUL, "you must specify the filesystem type" :P
<wubrgamer> please say I can do that....
<Gin> NewUserr, so do I. but az crashes when it starts
<NewUserr> which release u use Gin?
<bradv> toxicfume: If you have firefox installed already you'll have paths and icons already set up, so it will just work.
<whabo> if anyone can help me.... my brand new laptop is blocking liveCD from running.. for some reason .... it runs fine on my old laptop ... can anyone suggest something? thx
<erUSUL> javaJake: cramfs ? (i seem to recall that newer intrd's are cpio files)
<monkeyspasm> whiteygford: No I haven't. It does this every boot time.
<Bakuchris> Everytime I reboot Ubuntu something breaks. The first time my theme changed to the gnome theme and the tastbar was blank, the second time I was still at the gnome theme and the taskbar had completely disappeared and the third time it always corrupts my boot,ini file in my windows partition
<javaJake> erUSUL, it's autofs...
<NewUserr> Gin try to remove it and to install it again on my computer it worked immediately
<whiteygford> monkeyspam: strange...
<whiteygford> whabo: what OS is your new laptops default?
<Bakuchris> I'm forced to reboot with CTRL + ALT + Backspace because everytime I click the little power button icon the system freezes.
<DrakeJustice_> erUSUL: what is being mounted?
<toxicfume> bradv: oh, so i should jus textract the contents to /usr/lib/firefox and not /usr/share/firefox, right?
<jonah> PriceChild, http://pastebin.ca/791377   ??
<Gin> NewUserr, it seems if I remove the logs, it works fine
<ph0x> hey
<Ayabara> anyone else had "trouble" with large fonts on Gutsy?
<DrakeJustice_> ph0x: hey
<Bakuchris> --------------------------------------
<Bakuchris> _------------------________----------------------
<Bakuchris> Everytime I reboot Ubuntu something breaks. The first time my theme changed to the gnome theme and the tastbar was blank, the second time I was still at the gnome theme and the taskbar had completely disappeared and the third time it always corrupts my boot,ini file in my windows partition >.>
<Bakuchris> -----------_________________--------------______________-
<Bakuchris> _----------_____________----______________-------__________
<NewUserr> eh guys i am using MlDonkey but i always get a low Id i opened the port 4662 in my firewall and i did a portforwarding on my router from the range 4662 to 4665 why do i still get a low id can anybody help me thanks
<PriceChild> jonah, nope
<bradv> toxicfume: That's correct. You should already have a /usr/lib/firefox. Make sure you sudo.
<javaJake> !flood | Bakuchris
<monkeyspasm> whiteygford: I may have unplugged a usb HD ages ago, but Ie rebooted loads of times since then. Is that thproblem?
<ubotu> Bakuchris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> Bakuchris, please don't do that again
<kazol3> Is anyone here familiar with installing drivers for Broadcom wifi NICs?
<jonah> PriceChild, which one should i be looking for?
<PriceChild> jonah, it'll be the same as the first one you showed me, but with ".1" in the filename after
<PriceChild> jonah, or some other number
<monkeyspasm> lspci doesn@t say much about ide. Just this: 00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/
<monkeyspasm> C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<whiteygford> monkeyspam: try plugging it back in, then boot
<javaJake> erUSUL, now, the autofs tells me I used bogus options. ;/
<Haemoth> Two of my friends got the update to irssi (version 0.8.12) through Synaptic. I didn't get it yet. Aren't the servers all the same?
<javaJake> erUSUL, and the cpio filesystem isn't listed in the manpage.
<toxicfume> bradv: how do i sudo in the GUI?
<erUSUL> javaJake: cpio is an archiver akin tar
<javaJake> erUSUL, so, either it can't mount it, or it's some other funky fs type
<Bakuchris> Everytime I reboot Ubuntu something breaks. The first time my theme changed to the gnome theme and the tastbar was blank, the second time I was still at the gnome theme and the taskbar had completely disappeared and the third time it always corrupts my boot,ini file in my windows partition
<DrakeJustice_> toxicfume: gksu ...
<javaJake> erUSUL, OK...
<bradv> toxicfume: You use the terminal. ;)
<pccp> Does Anybody Know if you can bind a mouse button to Go Back in History or bind a mouse button to ALT+LEFT?????
<javaJake> erUSUL, well, I need to mount so I can edit it. :P
<monkeyspasm> whiteygford: OK, will do. Is this because I didn't unmount it? Trouble is, USB is kinda flakey on his machine...
<Ally_B> .
<jonah> PriceChild, aahhh, you mean like this one! http://pastebin.ca/791385
<erUSUL> javaJake: cpio -id initrd.img  (once unzipped)
<whiteygford> monkeyspam: if it boots normally then, unmount it and you should be fine
<Gin>  22:22:00 up  2:30,  5 users,  load average: 26.27, 9.73, 5.32
<bradv> toxicfume: Alt+F2, gksu nautilus /usr/lib/firefox
<Gin> NewUserr, that's what azureus is doing to my machine
<DrakeJustice_> javaJake: are you trying to compress an initrd?
<erUSUL> javaJake: http://wiki.openvz.org/Modifying_initrd_image  check here
<pccp> useless channel
<whiteygford> monkeyspam: its possible, I've had that problem before only with an internal HD
<NewUserr> does it work now Gin?
<javaJake> DrakeJustice_, no
<bradv> pccp: Maybe the answer is no.
<PriceChild> jonah, that's the one
<Gin> yea, but very slow
<javaJake> DrakeJustice_, trying to modify one file in there to make it boot off of a FireWire drive. :P
<DrakeJustice_> javaJake: edit one?
<jonah> PriceChild, woohoo
<Ally_B> In 7.10, what's the default mode for Nautilus? The docs say Spatial, however it's Browser as far as I can see. Has this changed from earlier versions?
<DrakeJustice_> javaJake: hang on ill get the commands
<Rev> hey, i tried winehq, doens't seem to be anyone there....does anyone have steam running under wine? i'm having problems with stuttering video
<Ayabara> anyone else had "trouble" with large fonts in Gutsy?
<sparky_here> i seem to have lost my shutdown option when i hit log out
<blancolado> quit
<blancolado> exit
<whabo> whiteygford ... is it possible that vista is blocking my LIveCD on my brand new laptop? its HP pavillion Dv
<sparky_here> only options are suspend and hibernate
<DrakeJustice_> javaJake: COMPRESS INITRD.GZ:  cd initrd; find | cpio -H newc -o | gzip > ./initrd.gz;
<sparky_here> :(
<monkeyspasm> whiteygford: What about usb flash drives? same thing? DO I need to dig out every usb storage device I have and reboot with each one plugged i?
<NewUserr> Vista is really shit lol
<whiteygford> whabo: do you know how to get into your BIOS at startup?
<javaJake> erUSUL, rofl.. those are even better than what I was doing. :P
<erUSUL> javaJake: ;)
<loguser1> can any one tell a good network moniterying app. that thats my the downloading and uploading speed .. (over all of all apps)
<Sharpie> um, i can't move my windows, i know it's somewhere in the compizconfig but i can't find it =\
<DrakeJustice_> javaJake: UNCOMPRESS INITRD.GZ: cat initrd.gz | gzip -d | cpio -i
<NewUserr> slowing down everything i have heard
<javaJake> NewUserr, glad you think so. I think just the opposite. Please stay on topic
<javaJake> DrakeJustice_, thanks
<ph0x> newuserr yeah
<Masoud> www.myhotwife.com!
<DrakeJustice_> yup
<whiteygford> monkeyspam: you shouldn't, just try the HD, its only a hunch so I'm not sure
<javaJake> !spam | Masoud
<ubotu> Masoud: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<monkeyspasm> ok thanks whiteygford, will tryu now.
<whiteygford> monkeyspam: good luck
<javaJake> lol
<Rev> anyone use steam with wine successfully?
<loguser1> can any one tell a good network moniterying app. that thats my the downloading and uploading speed .. (over all of all apps)
<lmosher> Can anyone provide insight: what's the big difference between nomachineNX and VNC?
<DrakeJustice_> loguser1: ethereal... lol
<whiteygford> Rev: steam works best with Crossover
<PriceChild> jonah, I'm sorry but I haven't a clue... I don't know why the nvidia module is loading but not the glx... I suggest you google a little for lines 230-232 and see what reasons they suggest for that solution
<DrakeJustice_> Rev: i have it now
<kazol3> Is anyone here familiar with installing drivers for Broadcom wifi NICs?
<javaJake> loguser1, Wireshark is the new app, that took over from Ethereal
<DrakeJustice_> Rev: you need winetricks
<javaJake> !ndiswrapper | kazol3
<ubotu> kazol3: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DrakeJustice_> Rev: download wintricks and install gecko with it... then Steam installs without an issue... except the windowsness
<whabo> SO i guess there is no way to run ubuntu on a NEW laptop? coz its getting blocked???
<javaJake> kazol3, unless you need to be doing network monitor, ndiswrapper is really nice
<jonah> PriceChild, thanks man, if you don't know no one ever will, you're a legend with ubuntu. oh well i'll hang in and keep trying to find the answer
<ikonia> whabo: of couse there is
<ikonia> whabo: I'm on a new laptop
<javaJake> kazol3, and usually if ndiswrapper can't do it, no one can
<toxicfume> bradv: firefox doesn't startup
<XLV> loguser1, you can use traffic shaping to limit all speed to some value, and prioritize some over other, also theres a program called trickle that can restrict specific networking app
<PriceChild> jonah, pfft I don't own a 64bit machine... really... go google for that error
<sparky_here> any reason why shutdown option would dissapear??
<kazol3> javaJake: I'm having problems with bcm43xx fwcutter-I have a very low signal.
<erUSUL> !info trickle
<zloog> Is there a way to dock arbitrary windows?
<ubotu> trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<DrakeJustice_> jonah: what was your issue?
<ikonia> sparky_here: yes, a theme
<Rev> winetricks?
<Rev> DrakeJustice_,  steam installs fine for me
<DrakeJustice_> Rev: yeah google it... it's just a script
<Rev> but the games video stutter
<bradv> toxicfume: Did it set up your permissions properly? Try navigate to /usr/lib/firefox in the terminal and start run-mozilla.sh
<DrakeJustice_> Rev: oh?
<javaJake> kazol3, yea, the bcm43xx is of poor quality right now. You can only get 11 MB out of the usual 54 MB from that driver.
<Rev> yeah, like every few seconds the fps drops to 0
<DrakeJustice_> Rev: graphics card and ram...
<Jamiesss> anyone use partimage ?
<Rev> and then half a second later it kicks back up
<sparky_here> what theme would control the logoff screen??
<javaJake> kazol3, I highly recommend FIRST uninstalling your drivers, THEN installing ndiswrapper
<Rev> geforce 7900, 1.5 g ram
<jonah> PriceChild, well i think you're cool anyway, thanks for trying
<Rev> it runs fine on windows
<ikonia> sparky_here: have you applied a new theme ?
<jonah> PriceChild, amd64 or not! haha
<Rev> and it's just cs and hl1
<DrakeJustice_> Rev: yeah, gfx card issues...
<sparky_here> yea the login screen
<ikonia> sparky_here: you've just changed your login theme ?
<Rev> DrakeJustice_, , what do you mean, the graphics card is definitely good enough
<sparky_here> i put it back and it did not come back
<Rev> and i installed the driver
<Skyrail_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 <- I've followed up to the end of two and now it's messed up my linux connection and It's being a pain loading pages on my windows machine as if one of the commands has messed with a router setting, can anyone help me reset what I've changed back to what they were before running those commands?
<sparky_here> yes
<Rev> from the restricted drivers menu
<ikonia> sparky_here: ok one moment and I'll explain how to fix it
<sparky_here> thanks
<whabo> lol i gave up i guess ill stick with vista.... none of teh liveCD work they are all being blocked.... this was my 10th attempt
<DrakeJustice_> Rev: im saying the linux drivers for it might not be good enough, or too much ram might be being used... things like compiz fusion slow CS down hard...
<el_altillo> holas alguien habla español?
<kazol3> javaJake: Ok, I'll try. 11 vs 54 Mb is no problem to me, I just need good reception-my speed right now is 50kB.
<Rev> compiz fusion?
<erUSUL> !es | el_altillo
<ubotu> el_altillo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<DrakeJustice_> whabo: sry to hear that...
 * TwinX-aWay is Away, Reason: (    ) | Since: ( Tuesday, November 20, 2007. 21:59:55 ) Xlack v2.1
<el_altillo> ok
<loguser1> XLV: k
<NewUserr> whabo remoe vista then lol
<NewUserr> remove
<toxicfume> bradv: i did sudo before i copied and it did let me copy
<bradv> whabo: What do you mean blocked? What's happening?
<NewUserr> eh guys i am using MlDonkey but i always get a low Id i opened the port 4662 in my firewall and i did a portforwarding on my router from the range 4662 to 4665 why do i still get a low id can anybody help me thanks
<ikonia> whabo: what is the problem
<DrakeJustice_> Rev: try seamlessrdp or crossover then... i dunno
<musikgoat> anyone know how to get nntp uri to open in evolution?
<toxicfume> bradv: very weird: I entered run-mozilla.sh in the terminal in in firefox folder but it sways command not found :S
<Rev> DrakeJustice_, are they free?
<src> Skyrail_, the how-to you are refering to has nothing to do with your router
<bradv> toxicfume: Type ./run-mozilla.sh
<Skyrail_> mhmm
<DrakeJustice_> ikonia: he is having livecd booting issues...
<erUSUL> NewUserr: mlnet does not use the usual port by default
<ikonia> DrakeJustice_ I need more detail
<DrakeJustice_> Rev: seamlessrdp and virtualbox are... crossover isn't
<Rev> ah.
<DrakeJustice_> ikonia: livecd inconsistency, i dunno, doesn't make sense...
<Skyrail_> src: I know but how come it's seemed to mess up the internet on my windows PC as well, it seems somewhat coincidental that my router pages aren't loading
<TechnoViking> is it possible to change your password on a encrypted file system
<src> Skyrail_, this being said,i'm sure your router has a "reset to default" button in order to start from scratch
<javaJake> kazol3, the speed and distance both increase or decrease proportionally, btw. :)
<NewUserr> erUSUL whichj port must i open then?
<Rev> what is rdesktop
<toxicfume> bradv: did that and it says: run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<javaJake> kazol3, if you are far, you get low speeds.
<javaJake> kazol3, if you have low speeds, it'll act as if you were farther
<src> Skyrail_, your router pages from within windows?
<bradv> toxicfume: I think the reason you couldn't find installation instructions is because the beta is for developers. You may be out of your league here, and are better off sticking with the current version.
<zach_> could someone link me to a fix for the whole laptop-mode hdparm problem?
<zach_> google's not workin for me
<zach_> i can't come up with anything
<erUSUL> NewUserr: mldonkey.sourceforge.net/WhatFirewallPortsToOpen
<DrakeJustice_> zach_: what problem?
<NewUserr> erUSUL thnx
<DrakeJustice_> zach_: dma issues?
<toxicfume> bradv: I just want to get it to run, thats all, i'll be able to use it after that. It's just the installation that;s not in my league i guess..it would have been on windows
<zach_> laptop-mode uses the bios default for spindown times
<zach_> or something to that effect
<kazol3> javaJake: inverse-square law?
<zach_> and I'd prefer to use 254 or something like that
<DrakeJustice_> zach_: right over my head man... sry...
<javaJake> kazol3, something like that. ;)
<zach_> hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
<ikonia> sparky_here: ok you there
<kazol3> javaJake: The WAP is directly above the office.
<sparky_here> yes
<bradv> toxicfume: Are the permissions right on the files? You need execute permissions on firefox, firefox-bin, and run-mozilla.sh
<zach_> DrakeJustice_, 'it's all good
<pfwdtech> who *e*
<erUSUL> NewUserr: no problem (i can not tell you which becouse every client uses a random one so mine will be different than yours)
<DrakeJustice_> zach_: are you running that with sda mounted or unmounted? try a livecd
<kazol3> javaJake: I should be getting >40Mb.
<toxicfume> bradv: how do i execute permissions?
<ikonia> sparky_here: ok - read, go to, System -> Administration -> Login Window menu
<rainrunner87> Does anyone have any experience setting up an external bluetooth adapter?
<Skyrail> src: did you get my last message, the irc disconnected :(
<javaJake> kazol3, :P
<bradv> toxicfume: sudo chmod +x filename
<kazol3> javaJake: But my speed is slower than dial-up.
<BassKozz> Anyone wanna help a newb setup VNC in Xubuntu?  I've posted a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3806149 , but haven't gotten much help :(
<toxicfume> bradv: okay
<sparky_here> ok
<NewUserr> erUSUL i will try to find it out then
<zach_> DrakeJustice_, unrelated...   I'll just keep googling
<DrakeJustice_> k
<ikonia> sparky_here: under the tab "menu bar" the option "show actions menu" must be enabled
<src> Skyrail, dunno, but if your pages are loading slowly from windows, it's a router issue
<Crozar> does office2007 work with winE?
<javaJake> kazol3, yea, it's probably the drivers, and if not, it's the device (if you haven't tested it elsewhere)
<musikgoat> how to get nntp uri to work in evolution, it supports nntp as of 2.0
<ikonia> Crozar: join #wine
<ikonia> Crozar: or #winehq
<sparky_here> cool thanks man
<kazol3> javaJake: It worked fine with the WAP being much farther away.
<ikonia> sparky_here: no problem
<bradv> toxicfume: I suggest if you are interested in tinkering with things (you obviously are daring enough), do some research into file systems permissions (chown, chgrp, chmod). Essential stuff to avoid real problems when you're working directly with the file system.
<toxicfume> bradv: okay i did that for the 3 files you mentioned, i still get the same problem
<DrakeJustice_> Crozar: seamlessrdp is your only chance of running it in tux...
<BassKozz> When I try and connect to my Xubuntu Box remotely using TightVNC I get "ReadExactL Socket error while reading.", any ideas?
<bradv> toxicfume: Did you try ./firefox
<toxicfume> bradv: gives me this error: /usr/lib/firefox/crashreporter: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ayabara> anyone else having issues with large fonts in gutsy?
<bardyr> how can i see printers in nuatilus
<BassKozz> Anyone wanna help a newb setup VNC in Xubuntu?  I've posted a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3806149 , but haven't gotten much help :(
<hellsdark> hi all
<bardyr> Ayabara, go you Appearance and ajust them?
<hellsdark> does somebody know rtorrent ?
<DrakeJustice_> intellegent female > #slinux
<DrakeJustice_> lol
<bradv> toxicfume: You are missing some libraries then. I cannot help you further, because I am not willing to install beta software on my computer. See if there is a firefox developers group you can ask at.
<hellsdark> any rtorrent user ?
<toxicfume> bradv: okay no problems, thanks a lot for the help so far
<bradv> toxicfume: Good luck.
<chetnick> does anyone know how to switch to passive mode (PASV) in command line ftp client ( UBUNTU 7.10 )
<Crozar> DrakeJustice_, whats seemlessrdp ?
<Ayabara> bardyr: yep, but I'm not sure what I'm doing there :-)
<src> chetnick, "passive"
<DrakeJustice_> Crozar: google 'ubuntu seamlessrdp' there are a bunch of guides
 * donkeyofdarkness slaps macd 
<chetnick> src: thanks :)
<Ayabara> bardyr: should I adjust the dpi?
<jack-desktop> Why does WINE run at 100%?
<bardyr> Ayabara, yes
<mxrider> i have a printer on my windows xp machine and would like to print from the ubuntu box, but just can
<ikonia> jack-desktop: can you expand on that
<DrakeJustice_> jack-desktop: wine is a windows implementation... that's why... lol... j/k... i dunno
<mxrider> i have a printer on my windows xp machine and would like to print from the ubuntu box, but just cant get it, any help?
<jack-desktop> If I open notepad in WINE, my cpu jumps and stays at 100%
<erUSUL> !winprinter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winprinter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<donkeyofdarkness> get a core 2 duo
<DrakeJustice_> owww 'kidney stones > /dev/null'
<ikonia> jack-desktop: your running a compatability layer, and depending on your pc's specs it can be quite hungry
<jack-desktop> ikonia: it was fine on fiesty
<erUSUL> mxrider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<ikonia> jack-desktop: I'm not sure what the version numbers differences are
<Reng>  anyone know how to get "FreeSpeak" to work? i have installed the program and it does not start.
<mxrider> erUSUL: i've tried that, but it wont find the printer, even though it is set to share on xp
<rainrunner87> Anyone know a good resource about usb bluetooth adapters?
<hellsdark> somebody can help me to configure rtorrent ?
<Crozar> nothing in google DrakeJustice_  it gives me many blog sites about seamlessrdp  you sure you spelt it right?
<ikonia> Crozar: read the blogs
<donkeyofdarkness> google the words rtorrent and ubuntu
<erUSUL> mxrider: i can not help you further never done that myself... i only knew about that wikipage O:)
<DaBonBon> am i going wrong somewhere or is there no way to change LOCALE and LANG in ubuntu gutsy ?
<mEck0> I have just configured pidgin to use IRC. Seems to work nice, but I wonder how I show the channels I'm connected to in the buddy list? like in this screenshot: http://www.bomahy.nl/hylke/pidgin-screenshot.png
<bardyr> how do i change Agent-Header in firefox?
<DaBonBon> kubuntu gutsy too
<donkeyofdarkness> i liek xchat
<src> DaBonBon, /etc/default/locale
 * donkeyofdarkness slaps macd again
<bardyr> mEck0, why in the world do you want to use pidgin to IRC?
<DrakeJustice_> Crozar: yeah it's SeamlessRDP try 'ubuntu seamlessrdp virtualbox'
<ikonia> donkeyofdarkness: this is a support channel. Please cut down on the randomness please.
<donkeyofdarkness> :(
<pfwdtech> What irc clients do you lot use?
<Crozar> DrakeJustice_, i have virtualbox
<bardyr> pfwdtech, Xchat
<PriceChild> pfwdtech, do you want 1200 responses? What is your real question?
<mEck0> bardyr: I used xchat before, but it crashed sometimes and thought of why don't use pidgin for it so I just need one client for all protocols I need
<atlef> pfwdtech: kvirc
<pfwdtech> just a list.  I can't get on with irrII
<donkeyofdarkness> irssi
<pfwdtech> sorry ircII
<ikonia> pfwdtech: search through synaptic
<mxrider> i have a printer on my windows xp machine and would like to print from the ubuntu box, but just cant get it, any help?
<macd> !whatsbest > pfwdtech
<pfwdtech> yeah im going to
<ikonia> pfwdtech: you will find all the irc clients available to ubuntu
<Bruno_> whats the highest safest write speed for a dvd?
<ikonia> pfwdtech: of you go then
<DrakeJustice_> Crozar: SeamlessRDP is a windows pro thing... it can run the windows programs from VirtualBox as separate windows, not all stuck inside the windows window...
<ikonia> Bruno_: depends on your hardware and data o nthe dvd
<pfwdtech> nice
<PriceChild> macd, the factoid is "best", not "whatisbest"
<macd> PriceChild, yeah I investigated in priv and found the right one
<Crozar> btw DrakeJustice_ is slackware faster then linux?
<zren> i just installed mythbuntu and I can't get it to boot, it says Loading, please wait... and thats it, the recovery mode works fine
<ikonia> Crozar: slackware is linux
<PriceChild> Crozar, slackware is a linux distributino
<Crozar> freeBSD aswell?
<Bruno_> ikonia: its a blcnk dvd and im going to write the fedora 8 .iso
<macd> Crozar, no, freebsd is bsd
<DaBonBon> Crozar: no
<dan> no freebsd is a bsd
<dan> lol
<Crozar> is bsd better then linux?
<ikonia> Bruno_: your call
<dan> no
<PriceChild> !best | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ikonia> Crozar: this is ubuntu support
<macd> Crozar, this might not be the best place to ask that
<dan> lol
<wefsw> ok, this is getting on my nerves, installed ubuntu, got my profile all setup nice, *sound works*, i added another user for my mom, mad the passwsord, logged out, logged in with her user/pass, and WHAM, no sound ,says no Gstreamers are avaible or something. i log out, and log in with my account, works perfect. wtf!?!? i even copied my entire /home directory to hers and changed ownership, everything changes, desktop settings,. etc but still no sound. why is i
<wefsw> t doing this !?
<DaBonBon> Crozar: depends on your definition of better ;) but usually for desktops linux is best after windows
<Bruno_> ikonia: ok
<Crozar> i mean Powerfull
<PriceChild> wefsw, how did you add a new user account/
<DaBonBon> Crozar: again, what is "powerful" ?
<Crozar> something who has Hiroshima
<wefsw> PriceChild,  tried it both ways, with useradd and from the GUI
<ikonia> Crozar: this is ubuntu support - please stick to support questions
<Crozar> whos scarface on the system world :p
<obsethryl> hi ikonia, long time
<Crozar> ikonia, have you got anyidea's with touch screen :p
<ikonia> obsethryl: hey hey
<gnomefreak> Crozar: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for non support chat
<PriceChild> wefsw, wefsw if you use it from the gui with a fresh username... first... then it should work fine
<donkeyofdarkness> sudo apt-get install pi
<donkeyofdarkness> ftw
<mxrider> i have a printer on my windows xp machine and would like to print from the ubuntu box, but just cant get it, any help?
<ikonia> Crozar: as I told you yesterday - I've no idea what your asking about touch screens, your question made no sense
<Crozar> gnomefreak, touchscreen tablet doesnt work with ubuntu any idea's? i download evtouch and wacom-tools and still doesnt work
<brandon_> hey guys
<erUSUL> wefsw: maybe you need to add the other users to the audio group or something
<RichW> Can anyone provide confirmation that postfix on ubuntu comes with TLS support?
<wefsw> remove the user, whack the home dir, remove the line from /etc/passwd, and try it?
<Crozar> my question ikonia gnomefreak  is i cant use touch screen instead of mouse
<macd> wefsw, chances are she didnt get added to the proper groups, she should be in adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, scanner, lpadmin, admin, netdev, powerdev
<RichW> Perhaps someone admins a ubuntu server and can confirm this?
<wefsw> my account was created with installation,
<ikonia> RichW: tls is possibe, is not enabled, you have to configue it
<RichW> ikonia: So its a recompile?
<ikonia> RichW: no - tls comes linked, but not enabled
<dan> apt-get install pi ? what is pi?
<wefsw> haha, thanks, not added to any
<gnomefreak> Crozar: thats fine than stick with that but your comments about scarface and others should not be in this channel
<donkeyofdarkness> pi is pi
 * wefsw punches himself
<Reng>  anyone know how to get "FreeSpeak" to work? i have installed the program and it does not start.
<firebird619> Could someone help me? When I try to open anything under System ==> Administration, I get this message "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file." What can I did to fix this?
<ikonia> firebird619: are you runnning the Xserver ?
<Crozar> is this a ubuntu fundamental channel?
<donkeyofdarkness>        pi - compute decimal Archimedes’ constant Pi to arbitrary accuracy.
<ikonia> firebird619: are you using sudo or running as root
<PriceChild> firebird619, how much free space do you have on your home partition?
<ikonia> Crozar: you KNOW its not, you've been here long enough
<RichW> ikonia: What package do I have to install to make it work? Openssl?
<ikonia> RichW: no, its already linked, but in your postfix config you have to say "use tls"
<Crozar> so its fine to talk freely when its not on traffic
<firebird619> PriceChild:  49 GB free on /home
<ikonia> Crozar: no, you know the rules, its a support channel
<gnomefreak> Crozar: no talk freely in #ubuntu-offtopics
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-offtopic
<RichW> ikonia: Thanks a lot!
<wefsw> sweet it worked.
<Crozar> ikonia, openSUSE has a guide on workin the touchscreen can i do the same guide of evtouch?
<ikonia> RichW: no problem, shout if you want a hand enabling it
<musikgoat> anyone familiar with evolution's use of nntp?
<ikonia> Crozar: you may use that as a guide, but everything will not be the same
<donkeyofdarkness> yes
<PriceChild> firebird619, have you been running random gui apps with sudo rather than gksudo?
<gnomefreak> Crozar: we have gone through this in here and in #ubuntu+1 with you, please follow the rules
<firebird619> ikonia: Yes, I am running X (GUI). I had to reconfigure xserver when the PC started to use nv, because when I tried nvidia, it said get-edid wasn't installed.
<whabo> WOW im about to smash my new HP laptop ... STill no luck installing any LINUC distro on it... liveCDs will just not run.... what a waste of money .. i wish i can return it.
<whabo> linux
<brandon_> everytime I get into steam it says I have to download wine so I do then an error comes up saying Steam.exe (main exception): Win32 StructuredException at 7!26315D : Attempt to read from virtual address 68 without appropriate access rights
<Scunizi> Anyone using or have used a Genius PenSketch graphics tablet?  Just looking for compatibility comments.
<ikonia> firebird619: are you running as root or using a sudo method
<Crozar> ok gnomefreak cool it
<bradv> whabo: What is the problem?
<ikonia> Scunizi: check the "linux compatible" website
<donkeyofdarkness> whabo, try the alternate insatll cd
<musashi1> any usb mouse should work with ubuntu right? for example, this one --> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer-images/B000TKHBDK/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_2?ie=UTF8&index=2
<donkeyofdarkness> *install
<Scunizi> ikonia, link?
<dan> of course, it's ubuntu
<ikonia> Scunizi: google "linux compatible"
<Scunizi> ikonia, thnks
<mxrider> i have a printer on my windows xp machine and would like to print from the ubuntu box, but ubuntu doesn't see the printer, even though its set to share, any help?
<brandon_> how to do u enable html rendering?
<boo> hey guys
<bradv> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dan> my built in wireless doesnt work with ubuntu. but it works with backtrack, off and on.
<firebird619> ikonia: I never run as root, I always used sudo. I click System, then Administration, and then click on whatever I want to use, it then asks for the password and then that message shows up.
<ikonia> firebird619: remove the .Xauthority file
<Maenad> im having trouble enabling Desktop Effects (compiz) in Ubuntu 7.10.. the proprietary drivers that are loaded when i installed ubuntu are even worse (lower res. etc) so i switched back to disabling them... does anyone know where i can find a guide to get compiz working (Desktop Effects) in Ubuntu 7.10? im using Radeon x600 PCI-E card...
<bradv> brandon_: what do you mean?
<Crozar> Hex2, anyidea's with touchscreen
<mxrider> i'm using samba, and i can access files on the xp machine but can't get the printer
<ikonia> Crozar: stop asking random people
<Hex2> Crozar: im sorry what?
<PriceChild> Crozar, give details of what you're trying to do... what you're tried, and what isn't working, including errors etc.
<donkeyofdarkness> I had no problem getting beryl to work with open source drivers with a radeon 9250
<boo> anyone know a spider solitaire game for ubuntu?
<Crozar> why are you disturbed ikonia ? hes a friend of myne
<bradv> boo: AisleRiot
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> bradv, boo installed by default isn't i?
<PriceChild> *it
<firebird619> ikonia: Ok, I did that. Do I have to restart for it to take effect?
<whabo> guys will i get help im teh forum section ... coz ive been stuck like that for 3 days now :( and still getting liveCDs blocked on my new HP pavillion DV6000nr series
 * Hex2 slaps Crozar around a bit with a large trout
<jewboy> i just installed azureus and it will start but all of a sudden it just disapears
<boo> i dont think so?
<Hex2> >;[
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Hex2
<ikonia> firebird619: to be honest, I'm not %100 certain, probably
<bradv> PriceChild, boo: Yes it is. Look under Games
<magnetron> boo: there is a came named "spider" in add/remove
<Hex2> aww come off it, he started it ..sorry
<nicolah> Hi guys, I installed ubuntu gutsy in two different pc's. I get the same error: it start with the higher resolutio (1400) evrytime. I even deleted the mode from the xorg.conf but no way
<ikonia> firebird619: as in restart X - logout and back in , don't reboot
<jewboy> i ran azureus in bash and it gave me this output
<boo> no, thats not spider solitaire
<dan> jewboy: same problem. use ktorrent or utorrent with wine
<Maenad> im having trouble enabling Desktop Effects (compiz) in Ubuntu 7.10.. the proprietary drivers that are loaded when i installed ubuntu are even worse (lower res. etc) so i switched back to disabling them... does anyone know where i can find a guide to get compiz working (Desktop Effects) in Ubuntu 7.10? im using Radeon x600 PCI-E card...
<boo> oh ok
<JoeThomas> Where should I store tar balls? /usr/src/ or /usr/local/src?
<Crozar> i cant use touch screen on the tablet its not working , and in the xorg.conf file it isnt configured , should it be done manually or is theyr a simlpe automatic way PriceChild Hex2
<jewboy> thats lame whys it doin that?
<Cooner750> hello
<dan> idk.
<dan> but ktorrent works
<firebird619> ikonia: Ok, I will try to restart X and see what happens. Thanks for the help. I may be back if I am still having problems.
<brandon_> bradv: I try to get into steam and it says I need to install gecko so I do then an error comes up I press ok and on the steam homepage I see that that HTML rendering needs to be enabled
<jewboy> ok thanks anyway
<src> JoeThomas, how about your home directory
<Cooner750> Trying to upgrade to 7.10 and it's stuck at 35 of 40 packages and will not move
<magnetron> joe under local
<dan> but it doesnt work for some torrents. so i suggest utorrent with wine.
<PriceChild> Crozar, I've never used a tablet, but if you do the 3 things i said earlier (you've achieved 1) someone might be able to help
<DrakeJustice_> JoeThomas: /usr/local/src
<JoeThomas> src: because im going to compile.
<ikonia> Crozar: you'll have to set it up manually, as detection of touch screens will not work - 9 times out of 19 at least
<jussi01> mxrider: try setting the printer up throught cups browser interface, instead of the normal printer window ( localhost:631 )
<PriceChild> Cooner750, be patient
<JoeThomas> DrakeJustice_: Thanks
<donkeyofdarkness> Maenad, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fixes many problems
<brandon_> bradv: then steam shuts down
<Cooner750> PriceChild: Is waiting 15 minutes patient enough? o-O
<donkeyofdarkness> :p
<Maenad> ill try, thanks donkeyofdarkness
<ikonia> Crozar: I have a tablet PC running with a working touch screen, but you have to define the screen very well
<src> JoeThomas, it's going to compile wherever you put them
<Crozar> its wacom!!! and ubuntu has full support i hear
<pfwdtech> jewboy, i recommend using rtorrent
<bradv> brandon_: Are you using wine?
<boo> haha spider looks like a windows 3.1 program
<ikonia> Crozar: for the device yes
<neverblue> Cooner750, yeah, give it more tme
<Cooner750> o-o
<JoeThomas> src: I just wanted to know where the recommended place they should go
<Crozar> ikonia, pc touch screen is another question , laptop tablet touchscreen is another nother meaning
<neverblue> Cooner750, did you backup your data before you did the upgrade ?
<ikonia> JoeThomas: google fhs
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: using update-manager or dist-upgrade in terminal
<ikonia> Crozar: no - they are the same thing
<brandon_> yes
<brandon_> bradv: yes
<JoeThomas> ikonia: Thanks :)
<Crozar> can u paste  the xorg file please ikonia
<ikonia> Crozar: I am using a tablet PC (not at this second)
<Cooner750> gnomefreak: the graphical update manager. dist-upgrade would probably be better, would it not?
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: what command did you run
<ikonia> Crozar: no - I'm  not on the tablet, and my config file will be very different to yours
<Jakobsen> Should I use totem or mplayer as video player for firefox
<src> JoeThomas, there's no recommended, just keep it consistent, so you wont forget
<Cooner750> gnomefreak: Er.. I'm using the GUI
<Cooner750> And I'm plenty familiar with the Linux console, I run two servers
<bradv> brandon_: Perhaps someone else can help you. I've never used it. However, earlier on here there was someone asking about steam, and it was recommended to use CrossOver.
<donkeyofdarkness> I personally like the mplayer plugin for firefox
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: ok good you didnt open it with command?
<Jakobsen> donkeyofdarkness: I just can't get it to work
<Crozar> ok later ikonia you can send it to me i might go soon but il be back within 4 hours or so
<brandon_> bradv: how much does that cost?
<Cooner750> gnomefreak: No, I just clicked upgrade when I saw 7.10 was available
<theunixgeek> How do I upgrade to GNOME 2.20?
<ikonia> Crozar: no, as it will be very different than your
<donkeyofdarkness> I think I installed mine with automatix
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: you must not have read upgrade docs. ok heres what you do close update-manager restart and run it again
<ikonia> Crozar: you have to define the screen in good detail
<Jakobsen> donkeyofdarkness: I am NOT going to use automatix..
<bradv> brandon_: Don't know. Google's your friend.
<Crozar> ill just add the secret section , did you download anydriver? like evtouch/
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: as long as its still downloading
<Cooner750> gnomefreak: Just did that and it appears to be working
<Crozar> how can i know ? its an hp laptop
<ikonia> Crozar: no, I used xorg's default
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: its known to choke at times
<Cooner750> It's showing the "Support for these programs no longer exists " blah blah blah
<brandon_> bradv: ya alright just thought Id ask first thanks anyway
<Maenad> donkeyofdarkness: it just made it worse. any more ideas? ive been trying to figure this out for several days using google and coming in here
<ikonia> Crozar: mine is not a hp laptop, its a tablet PC
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: but dont do it ever ifs it configuring the packages
<donkeyofdarkness> hmm
<Cooner750> Starting upgrade...
<Cooner750> I'm not concerned about data loss, there's nothing on this installation
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: you would need to fix it at that pint or you will look for issues
<Crozar> it has finger print detection and can i ask if linux offers a finger print detection program that imlpements for password processing? like in win vista
<donkeyofdarkness> Did you pick the fglrx driver?
<Cooner750> 711MB, I'm glad I have I nice fast connection, let's just hope the server is having a good day
<ikonia> Crozar: yes I'm using it, but it required a lot of package rebuilds to link against certain auth libs
<Cooner750> Heh\
<Cooner750> 1300Kb/s
<Cooner750> 15 min
<Crozar> :S
<ikonia> Crozar: there may be a way to do it against pam, but I doubt it currently
<flakrat> is there a command in Ubuntu like /sbin/service in RHEL?
<Crozar> let me stick with numeric passwords lol
<firebird619> ikonia: I am still having the same problem. I am under Failsafe GNOME now. When I tried to logon now normally, it said "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.
<ikonia> firebird619: the most common problems for that is 1.) you don't have permissions to write to your home directory 2.) your out of disk space
<jimmygoon> What is the easiest/fastest way to get firefox 3.0b1 running
<bardyr> flakrat, install sysvconfig and you get "service"
<Cpudan80> firebird619: Are you out of diskspace?
<Crozar> its been tireing for me to such work for a system to be great , atleast i have the importance running , but now my ego calls for the small bits :p
<flakrat> bardyr, cool thanks
<Cooner750> So what all has changed in 7.10? Anything that significant?
<Cpudan80> If you changed your perms on your home dir then well...
<Cpudan80> I would change em back
<bardyr> flakrat, but /sbin/service equals /etc/init.d/program start/stop/restart/etc
<the_brain> Gute Nacht all
<Crozar> in life theyr is no easy jimmygoon , easy needs cash but doesnt come free
<firebird619> ikonia: Wow, I have basically nothing installed but a few programs and / is 100 full. I guess thats the problem.
<ikonia> !offtopic >crozar
<jared__> I have an Acer Aspire 3050 and I got the audio working, but it has an odd crackling sound. Does anyone have any idea what the crackling sound is? It only crackles when sound is actually coming out. Any ideas?
<donkeyofdarkness> :o
<ikonia> Crozar: I don't know why you can't grasp this is a support channel
<jared__> !acer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crozar> sorry lo
<ikonia> firebird619: spot on
<theunixgeek> How do I change the Ubuntu logo to the GNOME foot in the Applications menu?
<flakrat> bardyr, yup, about the same amount of typing since /sbin isn't in normal users path
<firebird619> ikonia: I will have to investigate now what the world is taking up all of that space.
<ikonia> firebird619: enjoy
<bardyr> flakrat, yes it is?
<donkeyofdarkness> theunixgeek, there's an option in gconf
<Nirevus> Does anyone know if firefox 3.0b1 is on any of the repos yet?
<donkeyofdarkness> I forget which one
<Gothfunc> hi.  is there anything around that will save an image of the current partition to a file with the click of a button, and also restore partitions perhaps just as easily, just as you would use snapshots in vmware?  i'd like to get as close to this functionality as possible
<Maenad> donkeyofdarkness: yeah i tried it
<Nirevus> (Non-standard repos
<donkeyofdarkness> :(
<erUSUL> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Maenad> donkeyofdarkness: i tried it via that new Screen and Graphics Preferences panel
<flakrat> ah, sbin is, cool
<donkeyofdarkness> I don't even use that panel
<bardyr> GodTodd, partimg but there are serveral others
<src> Gothfunc, dd for example
<kazol3> How do I uninstall a .deb package?
<firebird619> ikonia: What the world could have happened? Everything was fine yesterday. I do have LVM so I could always add more to /, but I still want to know what is taking up all that space.
<bardyr> kazol2, dpkg --remove deb
<pfwdtech> Does any on know how to disable the integrated sound chipset on an Asus p5b?  I bought a better sound card but sometimes the motherboard sound overrides the sound card
<ikonia> firebird619: investigate
<javaJake> I need an initrd.img whiz for a moment...
<brandon_> does anyone know how to use winetricks?
<erUSUL> !info partimage | Maybe not with just a click but... Gothfunc
<ubotu> maybe not with just a click but... gothfunc: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<Gothfunc> src: dd can do that?
<donkeyofdarkness> pfwdtech, yes
<bardyr> kazol2, or apt-get remove package
<mxrider> juss01: how do i find the Device URI?
<erUSUL> !info partimage | Gothfunc Maybe not with just a click but...
<ubotu> gothfunc maybe not with just a click but...: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<src> Gothfunc, i use it as a quick and dirty installation method
<Zamarronstein> hi
<Zamarronstein> i need help please
<src> Gothfunc, but it's not a snapshot
<pfwdtech> care to mention how you did it?
<ArthurArchnix> Nirevus: You might be able to find somebody making a deb available, but it's the first beta so i'd recommend you stay away.
<donkeyofdarkness> gimme a sec
<bradv> !ask | Zamarronstein
<ubotu> Zamarronstein: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pfwdtech> cool thanks
<brandon_> anyone know how to use winetricks to install gecko?
<Zamarronstein> hehe ok
<Gothfunc> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> firebird619: use the Disk Analizer to find out what is eating space
<ActySofts> does anyone know of a program that can convert multiple files from mp3 to ogg vorbis at the same time?
<jonah> hey guys, my nvidia card makes my machine lock up with shipped driver so i need to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.04-pkg2.run  but on reboot i get api mismatch error, can anyone help fix this? thanks
<Gothfunc> src: it just copies the file structure or something?
<DrakeJustice_> brandon_: ./winetricks gecko
<asdf> how can i enable desktop effects in 7.10 like in 7.07? the cube stuff with holding CTRL and ALT and arrow key. etc.
<erUSUL> ActySofts: Soundconverter
<ActySofts> OggConvert can only do one at a time :(
<asdf> there's no pulldown in the system menu
<DrakeJustice_> brandon_: you know how to run scripts don't you?
<firebird619> erUSUL: OK, Thanks.
<src> Gothfunc, Gothfunc it copies everything :)
<Nirevus> ArthurArchnix, this is purely a development box, not my main computer. I'm interesting to give it a try.
<erUSUL> !ccsm | asdf
<Reng> what do localepurge do?
<ubotu> asdf: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<brandon_> drakejustice: no I don't can you help me out
<src> Gothfunc, for snapshots, use some volume manager like lvm or veritas
<void^> ActySofts: dir2ogg
<DrakeJustice_> brandon_: yea, come to #slinux
<brandon_> drakejustice: Im new
<donkeyofdarkness> pfwdtech
<ActySofts> erUSUL & void^: thanks
<donkeyofdarkness> sudo asoundconf list
<pfwdtech> yo
<donkeyofdarkness> it will give you a list of sound devices
<nicolah> Hi guys, I installed ubuntu gutsy in two different pc's. I get the same error: it start with the higher resolutio (1400) evrytime. I even deleted the mode from the xorg.conf but no way
<jimmygoon> uh f3b1's font rendering is all out of wack
<erUSUL> !fixres | nicolah
<ubotu> nicolah: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gothfunc> src: thanks
<donkeyofdarkness> What's the name of the card you want to use?
<pfwdtech> what will - sorry i dint get that
<javaJake> I need an initrd.img whiz for a moment...
<donkeyofdarkness> sudo asoundconf list
<nicolah> thanks erUSUL
<pfwdtech> agh cheers will have a look
<ArthurArchnix> Nirevus: Head over to mozilla. You'll find the beta in tar.gz format, probably come with install instructions.
<javaJake> I'd like to know how to insert FireWire drivers into an initrd.img file. Can anyone help?
<jonah> hello anyone please, how do i get rid of the api mismatch?
<^Ocean^> Any one have a  Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 And Able to get the Mic working with Alsa?
<theunixgeek> Anyone know where I can get the official GNOME wallpaper? Demonstrated here: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/
<javaJake> Or, at least, can someone tell me how to insert modules into an initrd.img file?
<javaJake> I know /etc/initramfs/modules should be edited - I've done that
<Zamarronstein> my question is about laptop hp... the microphone does not work...
<Zamarronstein> my question is about laptop hp... the microphone does not work, in ubuntu 7.10
<donkeyofdarkness> pfwdtech, after that do "sudo asoundconf set-default-card nameofsoundcard"
<mxrider> i have a printer on my windows xp machine and would like to print from the ubuntu box, but ubuntu doesn't see the printer, even though its set to share, any help?
<donkeyofdarkness> then reboot
<pfwdtech> ive got an Intel - Which is the mobo and a Audigy wich is the one i want
<pfwdtech> *which
<JoeThomas> What really happens when I run make?
<pfwdtech> thanks
<NemesisD> hi all, my ubuntu partition just out of the blue started hanging at boot. I couldn't see what was causing it so I ran in recovery mode and it seems to stop at skge eth0: enabling interface
<JoeThomas> just compilation?
<Oli``> mxrider: if you've got the option to do it the other way around (plug the printer into ubuntu and share), I'd do that
<donkeyofdarkness> pfwdtech, which audigy?
<DrakeJustice_> JoeThomas: i big list of commands one after the other... somewhere in there the C compiler is called gcc or java or whatever language
<donkeyofdarkness> sudo asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<JoeThomas> DrakeJustice_: Thought so.
<georgy_28> mxrider, : you have to install it
<donkeyofdarkness> that should do the trick
<donkeyofdarkness> I have an audigy 4 but it still shows audigy 2
<mxrider> georgy_28: how do install a printer
<donkeyofdarkness> plug it in
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: You can switch to a terminal and see some output by pressing Alt+F1. If you can get to a terminal try posting the output of dmesg | tail
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, ok but I think that was dmesg, or at least it looked like it
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, this is my only computer for right now so I'll need to reboot, brb
<georgy_28> mxrider, : system --> administration --> install printer
<pfwdtech> hold on will check
<pfwdtech> it just say Audigy
<Gothfunc> src: were you referring to symantec veritas data center software?
<donkeyofdarkness> oh
<donkeyofdarkness> then just do...
<donkeyofdarkness> sudo asoundconf set-default-card Audigy
<src> Gothfunc, exactly or lvm
<donkeyofdarkness> and reboot
<mxrider> georgy_28: yeah i've tried that but ubuntu doesn't see the printer on the windows machine at all to set it up
<Gothfunc> src: well i shudder at the thought of using a symantec product, so i'll take a closer look at lvm :)
<donkeyofdarkness> windows got a firewall?
<Zamarronstein> my question is about laptop hp... the microphone does not work, in ubuntu 7.10
<georgy_28> mxrider, : are you feisty ?
<src> Gothfunc, lvm is your option. veritas costs a lot of money
<mxrider> georgy_28 no gutsy
<pfwdtech> its a Audigy 2 ZS 7.1
<nicolah> thanks erUSUL, it was a problem relating the line "virtual" in my xorg.conf
<donkeyofdarkness> Whatever sudo asoundconf list gives you is what you use for the name
<Gothfunc> src: wow, i'm surprised lvm passed me by, this looks great
<Gothfunc> src: thanks
<theunixgeek> How do I change the little Ubuntu logo in the upper left to the GNOME foot?
<georgy_28> mxrider : normaly when you ask to browse shared printers, and then install new printer and then choise network printer over samba.I don't have gutsy, so it is only a hint
<donkeyofdarkness> theunixgeek, gconf
<Nirevus> Does anyone have any install instructions for Firefox 3.0b1?
<Nirevus> Can't find any in the tar.
<Zamarronstein> i have a hp dv1000 and the sound works, but the microphone don't work... what can i do?
<rockets> Is there a way to make Ubuntu automatically import to F-Spot when I plug in a camera, rather then importing via EoG
<theunixgeek> donkeyofdarkness: what entry in it?
<pfwdtech> donkeyofdarkness,  Should i worried about this message: sudo asoundconf set-default-car Audigy
<pfwdtech> Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequences.
<stratos> hello
<Maenad> hi
<desertc> Zamarronstein: Is the mic muted?
<desertc> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gothfunc> src: one other thing.  does lvm have a gui?
<Zamarronstein> yeah
<xivanari> hello i am having problems with my intel integrated graphics card (supposed to be using i810 driver) and it keeps reverting to using the vesa driver.  My xorg.conf file settings continue reverting to failsafe settings and the vesa drivers even if i input the proper settings manually.
<Zamarronstein> desertc yeah
<mxrider> georgy_28: yes thats exactly what i do, from there i click browse and click on my workgroup name, but it only sees my computer in the workgroup no windows, but i can browse the windows box files
<donkeyofdarkness> theunixgeek, /apps/panel/default_setup/objects/menu_bar
<donkeyofdarkness> check the use_custom_icon option
<xivanari> i would just like to get it working again to the point where i can use compiz-fusion desktop effects again, but everytime i change the driver settings in screen and graphics preferences, it reverts back to the old vesa settings as soon as i click ok
<theunixgeek> donkeyofdarkness: it's still the ubuntu logo
<donkeyofdarkness> then change the icon
<donkeyofdarkness> then restart the gnome panel
<xivanari> crdlb: hello are you here?
<georgy_28> mxrider, : sorry, but don't know a issue yet
<theunixgeek> ok
<theunixgeek> donkeyofdarkness: still the ubuntu logo
<donkeyofdarkness> hmm
<donkeyofdarkness> If I remember correctly I think it has to be a certain size
<theunixgeek> donkeyofdarkness: maybe I need to specify an icon. I'll check /usr/share/pixmaps
<JoeThomas> set wrong ./configure options at first. not tring to redo but get a '...mod_deflate has been requested but can not be built due to prerequisite failures.'
<donkeyofdarkness> put the path to the icon in the custom_icon field
<brohken> hello can someone assist me with my sound and brightness controls on my thinkpad??
<brohken> im using an nvidia 140m
<BubblegumTate> I can't get ubuntu 7.10  to boot normally, after the grub screen it just goes blank and won't show anything, If I go to failsafe mode and type gdm, the video mode works fine... what's going on
<theunixgeek> donkeyofdarkness: nope
<donkeyofdarkness> :(
<theunixgeek> :(
<Zamarronstein> i have a hp dv1000 and the sound works, but the microphone don't work... what can i do?
<theunixgeek> !repeat | Zamarronstein
<ubotu> Zamarronstein: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, it does not allow me to use that alt+f1 shortcut
<brohken> hello can someone assist me with my sound and brightness controls on my thinkpad??
<brohken> im using an nvidia 140m
<Zamarronstein> hehe ok
<theunixgeek> !anyone | brohken
<ubotu> brohken: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zamarronstein> excuse me
<JoeThomas> Anyone know how to 'cleanup' so that I don't get a '.. can not be built due to prerequisite failures'?
<javaJake> erUSUL, you seemed to know something about initrd.img files...
<sdw> synaptic seems to only be listing software that is already installed on my computer. how do I get it to list other packages that I wish to install that are not already installed?
<loguser1> i need a graphical stat shower of my internet speed. and trafic.
<brohken> theunixgeek, i did state my question
<sdw> i did an offline installation this time, so I'm running into problems. should I installed it again with a working internet connection to make everything work correctly from the start?
<zenwhen> How is it supposed to know what you wish to install?
<NemesisD> now ubuntu hangs while booting at: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A]->link[ACP3]->GSI 18 (level, low)-> irq 18
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: So what did you do again? You rebooted and tried to boot normally and what happened?
<Templar> hi there anyone had problems with window frames and titles dissappearing using compiz - just dissappeared for some odd reason today
<loguser1> any ideas?
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, booting normally i get to that ubuntu logo with the orange progress bar, it gets to like 15% or so then just stops, and you can't alt+f1 out of that so I have to force a reboot, i then tried using the recovery mode from grub which is where I got that last message
<sdw> zenwhen: it is supposed to list all software, that which is either installed or not installed. on feisty i would just check what i wanted to install/remove and then click apply
<flakrat> I'm trying to get LDAPClientAuthentication working, i installed "libpam-ldap libnss-ldap nss-updatedb", the help doc suggests that /etc/libnss-ldap.conf should exist, I can't find it. is this file not needed on 7.10?
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: I'm sorry, I mistyped. It's Ctrl+Alt+F1.
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, thats what i tried initially and it won't do anything either
<Cap1ain> is there software to restore files from my damaged ext3 partition?
<Cap1ain> errr...free software
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: And recovery mode doesn't take you to a terminal where you can log in?
<DM|> whats the command for seeing what the IP addresses are on your DHCP network ( dhcp table on router never worked)
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, im sure it would if it could get that far, both ways are hanging before I can get to a place where I can log in
<MilitantHippie> Hi, could anyone help me getting my wireless network card working?
<bradv> !wifi | MilitantHippie
<ubotu> MilitantHippie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: Do you have the live cd, or the alternate?
<riotkittie> MilitantHippie: what chipset?
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, yeah im sure i have it kicking around here somewhere
<MilitantHippie> Broadcom 43xx
<MilitantHippie> the method previously used is not working with gutsy
<DrakeJustice_> MilitantHippie: i love that card... soo much
<riotkittie> MilitantHippie: ooh. broadcom's are out of my league.
<DrakeJustice_> MilitantHippie: j/k it sucks in tux
<bardyr> MilitantHippie, install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<MilitantHippie> blame Lenovo
<bardyr> MilitantHippie, or use the restricted-manger to install the needed firmware
<Nirevus> When ever I power on I get a Video Mode Not Supported screen for about 10 seconds after GRUB has loaded Ubuntu.
<ArthurArchnix> You're going to need to boot up with the live cd. I can't understand why it doesn't even let you get to a terminal. I've never encountered an error that prevented that. Even when it can't mount your root partition you get something.
<xivanari> crdlb_: hello?
<javb> i have a printer, ethernet connection, connected to my lan, with a IP, how can use it from UBUNTU.. the printer is SUPPORTED in Ubuntu via USB (HP 3055)
<DrakeJustice_> MilitantHippie: no no don't install bcm43xx-fwcutter, use the restricted driver manager to do that...
<xivanari> crdlb: hello? you there?
<kazol2> DrakeJustice_: Why?
<MilitantHippie> okay, hang on
<kazol2> DrakeJustice_: The driver worked very badly for me.
<bardyr> DrakeJustice_, and difference between the methods?
<DrakeJustice_> kazol2: the restricted manager places the .ko's and the /etc junk... fwcutter doesn't
<Skyrail> If I've got a Fedora PC connected to my ubuntu PC via a crossover cable and my ubuntu PC is connected to the internet via a router, if I wanted to connect to the Fedora PC (10.10.10.2) from the internet I'd have to go through the ubuntu PC (10.10.10.1 and 192.168.0.6) using VPN. I presume the ubuntu PC will be the VPN server, but what will the Fedora PC require on it?
<loguser1> i need a graphical stat shower of my internet speed. and trafic.
<MilitantHippie> Hi, could anyone help me getting my wireless network card working?
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, ok and do what once i boot
<MilitantHippie> oops
<MilitantHippie> wrong paste
<javb> Any ideas which protocol to use via IP?
<MilitantHippie> The software source for the package
<MilitantHippie> bcm43xx-fwcutter
<MilitantHippie> is not enabled.
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: ... geez... I dunno.
<MilitantHippie> thats the error restricted drivers gives me
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: If it was an fstab problem you'd get something.
<NemesisD> ugh this bugs me, it was working great last night
<kazol2> I have a problem with bcm43xx-fwcutter-I get this while trying to input the file:
<kazol2>  sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<kazol2> Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: Did you make any changes?
<Cpudan80> MilitantHippie: It should say "Do you wish to enable the restricted driver"
<Cpudan80> MilitantHippie: Do it
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, remember a few days ago that smbfs update that was 403ed?
<MilitantHippie> yeah, and i click enable
<MilitantHippie> and thats the error it gives me
<blkorpheus> I see many issues I can help with
<blkorpheus> but they all scroll by so fast:(
<blkorpheus> too many users:/
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: No. This system is plugged into a network?
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, no, its wireless
<NemesisD> it has 2 ethernet ports though
<georgy_28> javb : tcp/socket  ip_printer   port : 9100
<Sharpie> why can't i copy stuff (when i do sudo cp...it writes "omitting directory:..." and doesn't copy it)
<javb> georgy_28: Mmm, when click on new printer no i have, to the left, just "other" when before i use to have different kind of printers... any idea?
<xdcdx> Sharpie, if you want to copy recursively use cp -R
<NemesisD> ArthurArchnix, also i was booting back and forth from windows all day, and the last thing the only thing i changed/installed was i installed ruby1.9 and that's it
<javb> i just have: print into pdf, samba printer, ipp, lpd, and other...
<javb> Any idea?
<georgy_28> javb : no
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: How long have you given it to boot, are you sure it hasn't just hung, maybe needs to do some kind of self-check before it continues?
<NemesisD> I haven't given it a ton of time but maybe 2 or 3 minutes, definitely way longer than it normally takes
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: I don't know what to tell you. If you can't boot to a terminal in recovery mode... best keep asking. There's bound to be someone here who can help eventually.
<kleedrac> Is there any way of mounting a ghost archive (.gho) to the filesystem?
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: Well, reboot give it five or more, and get the specific error messages, or whatever you can, and then come back and keep asking.
<ArthurArchnix> NemesisD: If it's doing some kind of disk check that could take more than three minutes.
<NemesisD> brb
<loguser1>   is there a good way to know on which menu is a newly install app present.........................
<tekteen> ubotu left us
<mikebeecham> hi guys...for some reason I cannot mount or unmount drives as a user....can anyone help me?
<mikebeecham> it tells me I dont have the privilieges to do this
<Whisperkiller> !x1950
<d4rkmonkey> anyone know of any recent issues with totem? I was watching stuff yesterday, but I open it up today and it isn't working.
<kazol2> I have a problem with bcm43xx-fwcutter-I get this while trying to input the file:
<kazol2> Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<rockets> don't use fwcutter . . .
<rockets> its so unreliable
<rockets> use ndiswrapper
<kazol2> d4rkmonkey: What's wrong with vlc?
<Whisperkiller> anyone know how to get radeon x1950 agp cards to work in gutsy?
<d4rkmonkey> kazol2 I get no sound, and I prefer totem
<kazol2> rockets: It's more reliable than the other driver I'm using.
<rockets> Whisperkiller, go get the latest driver from ati.com
<mikebeecham> hi guys...for some reason I cannot mount or unmount drives as a user....can anyone help me?  It tells me I dont have the privileges to mount or unmount
<d4rkmonkey> mikebeecham from command line, put sudo before the command
<Whisperkiller> i tried the latest driver the other day and had to reinstall linux
<DanRaider> how long does a modprob take?
<Whisperkiller> did they come out with a new driver that fixes the problems?
<mikebeecham> d4rkmonkey: can I not just right-click on the icons within places > computer?
<Whisperkiller> rockets?
<Stormx2`> Sometimes when ubuntu screws up, lights flash on my keyboard. Before, I've had all three flashing. Just  now I got a crash with only caps and scroll lock flashing. Is there some kind of key to what these flashes mean?
<musikgoat> whats the command line instruction to find your distro version?
<AngryElf_> does anyone now how to make my regular (analog) sound go out my digital output (SPDIF) ???
<rockets> Whisperkiller?
<rockets> Whisperkiller, they came out with a new driver that fixes many issues compared to the one in the ubuntu repos
<Whisperkiller> did they come out with a new driver that fixes it?
<d4rkmonkey> mikebeecham uhhh I dunno? that was just a random suggestion since sudo runs a command as root.
<rockets> i gtg though im in class
<Stormx2`> Mass pwnage
<Whisperkiller> ok thanks ill go try that
<mikebeecham> oh...sorry I thought you might have known
<Kubala> hello helo
<Cooner750> OH HI NETSPLIT
<donkeyofdarkness> = O
<donkeyofdarkness> OMG
<donkeyofdarkness> GOAT HAX!!!
<donkeyofdarkness> 1
<KI4IKL|Lappy> I am on an Acer Aspire 3050 and I experience a crackling audio.
<Cooner750> Not sure if this has anything to do with it, but did you check Restricted Drivers?
<theunixgeek> How do I change the logo in the upper left (on the applications menu) to the GNOME foot?
<loguser1> how to add and applet to kicker?
<doctorevil> :\
<sharperguy> omg worst netsplit ever
<sharperguy> they really are getting more frequent
<KittenOfWar> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<donkeyofdarkness> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kazol2> sharperguy: It's nothing-I once saw 90% of the whole Freenode network go down.
<donkeyofdarkness> sweet
<donkeyofdarkness> Someone probably had to many browser windows open and it caused the internet to reboot
<robboplus> hello folks
<robboplus> i have horribly bad networking performance for additional ip that i just ip aliased on that machine... e.g. i get 3KB/s when receiving a file over http VIA that ip and i get full speed with host's main ip... do you have an idea what can be causing this? i'm using br0 device on that host
<donkeyofdarkness> hallo
<javaJake> donkeyofdarkness, no, halo is a M$ game... see #xbox
<donkeyofdarkness> :(
<donkeyofdarkness> I don't want an xbox
<donkeyofdarkness> :(
<PriceChild> !offtopic | donkeyofdarkness
<ubotu> donkeyofdarkness: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<john__> I have an extra pc with 128 mb of ram and a pentium 3 have any suggestions as to what ubuntu I should put on it?
<jw5801> john__: xubuntu
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I have been working on figuring out why / is full. It is /home that Disk Usage Analyzer shows as taking up the most space, but I have that on a separate partition. I use LVM. However, Disk Usage Analyzer shows my home directory as being at 100% full. The df -h command shows home as being 38% full. Even with home on a separate partition, does that still factor in to / being full?
<kane77> I've been on 64 for more than 2 years and now that I accidentaly deleted my ubuntu partition I was wondering - should I install 32 or 64-bit?
<jw5801> kane77: have you had any major issues with 64-bit?
<jw5801> what just happened?!
<kane77> jw5801, well absence of flash and java mainly.. other than that - no
<stdin> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<siloko> OmnipotentEntity: well my bios settings are pretty basic - not sure i have a fequwncy multiplier
<kane77> i missed the show :) I have hidden join/part messages
<Altu59> hi all
<Drake> wow... that was wired
<OmnipotentEntity> siloko, you probably do.  Depends on the mobo though.
<jw5801> kane77: I use 64-bit. It's not much of a difference but I don't see why we shouldn't use the full potential of our processors. It's really up to you though. Flash is really easy to install with gutsy and java is getting easier
<mookid> life is wierd
<Drake> lol mookid
<OmnipotentEntity> Hello, I'm having a bit of trouble with USB devices.  Whenever I plug a phone (or once, a camera) my computer immediately powers off.
<Mister> Hey guys
<OmnipotentEntity> It doesn't happen unless I'm currently running Linux.
<jw5801> haha we went from 1217 people to about 650 and then back again
<OmnipotentEntity> And if I have the device plugged in while I'm booting it powers off when it detects it.
<Drake> anyways... anyone know the link for installing NWN Dimond?
<siloko> OmnipotentEntity: so you think it is ram rather than my processor ?
<OmnipotentEntity> siloko, don't know.
<Altu59> How can I install a theme like this in Gutsy? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero+Emerald?content=68889
<kane77> jw5801, you did it.. I'm staying 64-bit :)
<BubblegumTate> My Screen goes blank on startup, I can get into x quite happily in recovery mode using startx or gdm, I've tried using dpkg-reconfigure to autodetect the screen etc. but no joy. this is driving me insane!
<Drake> NWN Diamond
<Mister> I'm assuming that this is a good place for assistance?
<OmnipotentEntity> But turning the multiplier down clocks both of them back.
<kane77> Altu59, using emerald...
<jw5801> kane77:  : )
<siloko> OmnipotentEntity: ok thx
<Altu59> kane77: how can I use emerald :D ?
<Mister> ?
<kane77> Altu59, do you have it installed?
<kane77> !info emerald | Altu59
<ubotu> altu59: emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<kleedrac> Is there any way of mounting a ghost archive (.gho) to the filesystem?
<Drake> anyone know the link for installing NWN Diamond on ubuntu *prays for stablization*
<Altu59> kane77: no
<Altu59> kane77: let me see if I can install it
<PanzerMKZ> Drake that is nwn1 yes?
<Drake> yep
<PanzerMKZ> pop the manufacturers forum for that
<kane77> Drake, what is nwn?
<PanzerMKZ> drake you get that
<Drake> .neverwinter nights
<Altu59> kane77: i installed it, now how can I install that theme?
<Mister> Here's my question.
<Drake> PanzerMKZ: nope
<PanzerMKZ> there are instructions there
<PanzerMKZ> not for diamon
<Mister> What happens when you try to use the terminal to install something, say WINE for instance, but it doesn't work.
<PanzerMKZ> you got to install base game first
<rahanjam> how do i connect to other irc servers ?
<Drake> i did... its installed in the WIne
<Mister> And then, you can't install anything else because your package manager is now messed up.
<LjL> rahanjam: /server serverhostname
<PanzerMKZ> why ?
<Mister> I can give the error message if you want, also.
<PanzerMKZ> it is linux native
<Mister> What should I do to fix it?
<rahanjam> LjL i use xchat, does it work there to ?
<kane77> Altu59, I don't know the exact steps and don't have ubuntu here to check.. downloading would be a good start...
<nickrud> Mister: put up the complete error message
<Mister> :)
<PanzerMKZ> go read the linux install instuctions again
<robboplus_> will setting txqueuelen to 1000 on my eth0 help with networking performance?
<PanzerMKZ> you don't havve to use wine for nwn1
<Mister> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<Mister> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<Mister> 'E:Type '--20:30:42--' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Drake> i keep getting an error that security something cant be opened or something like that
<PanzerMKZ> yea can you is under wine
<PanzerMKZ> install on the hardware native first
<Drake> hardware native?
<Mister> any ideas?
<PanzerMKZ> you got ubuntu right
<PanzerMKZ> install it under ubuntu
<Drake> yea... gutsy
<kane77> Altu59, if I remember, there should be emerald starter in System -> Preferences
<criminy> I'm getting values from i2cdetect, but I can't find anything with sensors-detect
<nickrud> Mister: erm, 'put up' meant on a pastebin, my bad.
<PanzerMKZ> not wine
<criminy> SMBus I801 adapter at eda0
<Drake> here is the error for ref. "A required security module can not be activated. This program can not be executed."
<Drake> let me try that
<Exal> in feisty doesnt exist /etc/inittab, where I can place a line such as: astk:2345:respawn:/usr/sbin/asterisk >/dev/tty3 2>&1 </dev/tty3
<Exal> ?
<osxdude> Hey all
<nickrud> Mister: you need to delete the file winehq.list , it didn't get created right. sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list , then redo the instructions from winehq
<Mister> nickrud: you'll have to forgive my ignorance, but I havn't been using Linux for that long. What is a pastebin? ...eheh....
<k31th> can i have the 3d spinning box with compiz?
<nickrud> !pastebin | Mister
<ubotu> Mister: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ArthurArchnix> k31th: Yes.
<nickrud> Mister: like I said, my bad for not saying pastebin :)
<osxdude> I have a dual monitor setup and I have edited a GConf file to try to make the following work.
<k31th> ArthurArchnix: where is the setup for compiz?
<NemesisD> my ubuntu partition for some reason hangs at the loading screen. i am unable to get to terminal with ctrl alt f1 and when i run in recovery mode it has paused on 1 of 2 messages, either one about a pci interrupt or it just sticks at skge eth0: enabling interface
<ArthurArchnix> k31th: You need to install compiz-settings-manager.
<k31th> ArthurArchnix: cheers :D
<Drake> what would i put for the destination dir for nwn?
<osxdude> For some reason, on VNC and screenshots, you are only able to see the top left corner, and it's 1024x768 sized.
<Mister> Ohhhhhh, okay.
<PanzerMKZ> waht ever you want
<PanzerMKZ> I did mine as a folder in my user folder
<Mister> Thanks, Nickrud, I'll try that.
<Drake> okay
<ArthurArchnix> k31th: Looks like I got the name wrong. In synaptic it's called compizconfig-settings-manager
<ahammond> I want to run unzip remotely via ssh, how do I control what working directory it runs in?
<k31th> ArthurArchnix: installing :D
<VSpike> is there a font administration tool in gnome?
<nickrud> VSpike: apps->prefs->appearance->fonts tab
 * ArthurArchnix apologizees.
<Cooner750> hello again
<jals> is there a replacement for the default "suspend" option, cos it doesn't work for me
<Cooner750> is it normal for the entire system to lock up during the 7.10 update? o_o
<osxdude> I have a dual monitor setup and I have edited a GConf file to try to make the following work. For some reason, on VNC and screenshots, you are only able to see the top left corner, and it's 1024x768 sized. Here is what a screenshot would look like = http://osxdude.is-a-geek.com/Screenshot.png
<nickrud> jals: welcome to the rest of us ;(
<NemesisD> ugh this is a very bad day for this to be happening
<Cooner750> Because my entire system was unresponsive while the package console-terminus was being installed
<Cooner750> I was very close to killing power
<VSpike> nickrud:  thanks
<Mister> nickrud: it says that the directory doesn't exist....should I try to find it elsewhere?
<jals> nickrud, like that huh?
<jals> crap
<VSpike> nickrud: is there any easy way to install some font files from the desktop?
<k31th> ArthurArchnix: where does it put the panel?
 * rabidweezle installs legacy of kain defiance
<Cooner750> Argh
<Cooner750> Upgrade takes forever
<Mister> hahaha, looks like you're busy today, nickrud. :)
<k31th> i cant seem to find it as dumb as it sounds.
<ArthurArchnix> k31th: ?
<nickrud> Mister: make sure you typed it correctly; also, you could try cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ , and ls should show the winehq.list ; sudo rm winehq.list
<Cooner750> It would've been quicker to wipe it and install 7.10 from a DVD
<k31th> ArthurArchnix: compiz config
<nickrud> jals: yeah, it's a real hit or miss
<ArthurArchnix> k31th: Ah... if I recall, applications accessories?
<nickrud> VSpike: drag the font file onto the dialog window I mentioned
<osxdude> I have a dual monitor setup and I have edited a GConf file to try to make the following work. For some reason, on VNC and screenshots, you are only able to see the top left corner, and it's 1024x768 sized. Here is what a screenshot would look like = http://osxdude.is-a-geek.com/Screenshot.png
<Mister> so using the terminal is really the best way to go?
<jals> this could be a problem
<ArthurArchnix> k31th: or... system preferences?
<nickrud> Mister: heh, beats working right now :)
<jals> i can't go on forever shutting down and restarting everyday
<VSpike> nickrud: doesn't seem to work - won't it require su?
<ArthurArchnix> k31th: Or just hit Alt+F2 and type it in: compizconfig-settings-manager
<nickrud> Mister: yes, for my personal stuff I use the file manager, but the terminal exclusively for system stuff
<VSpike> nickrud: you're meaning the fonts:/// window?
<nickrud> VSpike: no, it would end up unpacking the font file into ~/.fonts , no su needed
<nickrud> VSpike: no, apps->prefs->appearance
<clincks> Hi all
<nickrud> jals: you might try looking on ubuntuforums for a fix, it's pretty hardware dependent
<VSpike> nickrud: nope, does nothing
<nickrud> VSpike: it's a ttf?
<clincks> I need some help with proftpd config
<Altu60> I have emerald installed
<Altu60> and I imported a theme
<jals> nickrud, will do, there must be something to be done abou tit
<VSpike> nickrud: yep
<jals> about it
<Altu60> how can I use that theme now?
<Mister> Cool, just wanted to make sure i was on the right track.
<nickrud> VSpike: then copy it to ~/.fonts (you may have to create the dir) and run fc-cache (rebuilds the font cache)
<clincks> No geeks here ?
<santor> kde rules
<santor> gnome sucks
<Xenguy> twm FTW :P
<flakrat> fyi LDAP configuration in Gutsy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597056
<SudoKing> yea
<dhinesh> hi now i joined with u
<nickrud> jals: time, people filing good bug reports, developer sweat, and users testing fixes
<Altu60> any ideas how I can use an emerald theme in Gutsy :( ?
<BubblegumTate> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
 * nickrud does none of the above, sadly
<VSpike> nickrud: presumably I can copy to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ instead?
<dark> italian?
<pr1r> hey all
<nickrud> VSpike: yes, for all users, if it's just you on the machine, ~/.fonts is best because when you backup your home you keep your fonts
<criminy> Does the ubuntu live cd contain lm-sensors?
<pr1r> think i have a dumb question
<VSpike> nickrud: good point
<Mister> haha! Awesome!
<Mister> It worked!
<criminy> looks like I'll find out
<dhinesh> i am new for ubuntu. how to install (ex. realplayer) to play the mp3 file...
<dhinesh> realplayer plugin
<dark> virtual drive for ubuntu?
<Mister> Thanks a lot!!
<nickrud> Mister: that stuff under /etc/apt is what controls where you get your software from, worth studying for a bit
<Altu60> BubblegumTate: I have compiz enabled and it is working. but I don't know how to use an emerald theme. I have emerald installed and also I have imported a theme, but there's not an apply button or something like...
<pr1r> im trying to open screens and graphics in the new version of ubuntu but when i click on it the screen turns black... im trying to install this other nvidia geforce fx 5200 card i have... how do i go about doing this and why doesnt screens and graphics load?
<Mister> Where should I start?
<PrimoTurbo> I have a folder and I want to change all of it's premissions from root to a user, including all the files inside the folder
<nickrud> !realplayer
<PrimoTurbo> whats the command to do it?
<sturmfuehrer> edit the X.org file
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> Mister: um, a sec
<dhinesh> yes
<dark> ci sono italiani
<Mister> Take your time:) I'm just glad to be learning.
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I have been working on figuring out why / is full. It is /home that Disk Usage Analyzer shows as taking up the most space, but I have that on a separate partition. I use LVM. However, Disk Usage Analyzer shows my home directory as being at 100% full. The df -h command shows home as being 38% full. Even with home on a separate partition, does that still factor in to / being full?
<BubblegumTate> that was for my benefit, I needed the link
<VSpike> PrimoTurbo: sudo chown -R someuser thefolder/
<PrimoTurbo> VSpike thanks I will try
<dark> channel italian please
<pr1r> hahah technoviking
<pr1r> great video
<VSpike> !it > dark
<Mister> hahaha, Technoviking is the ultimate man!
<pr1r> yes
<pr1r> lol
<Comrade-Sergei> is there any way that i can use vmware or QEMU to install a OS to a real HDD\?
<dark> OK tanks
<TechnoViking> Mister: beware the finger of doom
<nickrud> Mister: system->help adding & removing software
<dhinesh> in the realplayer window, it asks install plugin, After i installed the plugin by clicking install button. Still it showing "loading status" what i have to do
<VSpike> Comrade-Sergei: vmware can do that
<KI4IKL|Lappy> I have an Acer Aspire 3050 laptop and I got my soun to work finally, BUT the issue is that it's crackly. Does anyone know why the audio would be acrackling?
<pr1r> am i the only one that cant open screens and graphics?
<Xenguy> Comrade-Sergei: have a look at Virtualbox also
<Comrade-Sergei> Vspike like server?
<clincks> Who can help me configure proftpd ???
<Mister> hahaha, I suppose I should have realized that. Thanks. :)
<PrimoTurbo> VSpike it doesn't work, I need to group to change alos
<mneptok> clincks: why are you using ftp in 2007?
<dhinesh> Mr.nickrud can u seen my msg ?
<VSpike> Comrade-Sergei: yeah vmware server
<mneptok> clincks: is this a public file repo?
<VSpike> PrimoTurbo: no prob...
<Comrade-Sergei> VSpike, ok ill check it out thanks
<VSpike> PrimoTurbo: sudo chown -R someuser.somegroup thefolder/
<clincks> <mneptok> are you a bot?
<PrimoTurbo> also the premissions only change inside the fodler and not for the folder itself
<VSpike> PrimoTurbo: or, if you only want to change group, then sudo chgrp -R somegroup thefolder/
<savvas> do you know a good rss reader application?
<mneptok> clincks: answering questions with questions is somwhat rude ;)
<Altu60> how can I install dock in gutsy?
<Xenguy> savvas: depends, but I like the Firefox 'sage' add-on/extension
<osxdude> Hello
<PrimoTurbo> how do I change the group and owner of the folder?
<nickrud> dhinesh: no, you need to be registered with freenode to pm
<mneptok> savvas: check out the Sage ... what Xenguy said
<ketrox> hi everyone my laptop won't shutdown it says power down on screen then it freezes can anyone help me understanding the problem ?
<Altu60> !awm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PrimoTurbo> the command allows me to set all the conents of the folder but doesn't change the folder it is in
<pr1r> savvas: i love the new flock browser... has a lot of cool features
<x_or> Hi, I am having trouble with an fsck disk issue.  All of a sudden when I boot it always goes into a subshell, and tells me to fsck.  I cannot do this to the running system, correct?
<mneptok> !awn | Altu60
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<whabo> I get this error when booting up the liveCD on my NEw laptop (248.708000) bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_mircocode5.fw" not available or load failed ..... ANY SUGGESTIONS?? thx
<dhinesh> nickrud: i did
<spencerk> Hi #ubuntu, is it possible the two write the script to open two applications  simultaneously ?  Whenever I open an application from a script, that terminal  just sits there waiting for it to close.
<nickrud> dhinesh: nope, no pm
<whabo>  I get this error when booting up the liveCD on my NEw laptop (248.708000) bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_mircocode5.fw" not available or load failed ..... ANY SUGGESTIONS?? thx
<savvas> Xenguy: I have that, but I want something off-browser, a stand-alone app
<x_or> I'm booted into the LiveCD right now, does anyone have any tips?  I tried running sudo fsck /dev/sda2 but it does not work properly.
<nickrud> dhinesh: what's the issue? I'm good for about 3 of 10 questions asked here :)
<pr1r> whabo: i had that happen... i ended up burning it at a slower speed and it worked...
<bradv> whabo: That is your network driver. Will it let you continue the install?
<christian__> nabend :-)
<sturmfuehrer> Does anyone have an idea, of what happened with tzdata?
<boontoo> whats the command to show where my largest files reside?
<Comrade-Sergei> VSpike, there is no server in the repos will player work?
<dhinesh> nickrud: Now i want to play one online mp3 songs from realplayer. It askes install plugin. I pressed install button in this window to install plugin. It showing installtion complete msg. But still the player status "status loading:" what i have to do
<VSpike> Comrade-Sergei: nope - you'll need to install from the vmware site
<nickrud> Mister: another page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories ; and search the web for the debian administrator handbook
<Comrade-Sergei> VSpike, its not free is it?
<x_or> Does anyone know why I would get a fsck error "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<x_or> filesystem."
<VSpike> Comrade-Sergei: it doesn't cost anything
<donkeyofdarkness> maybe it's not ext2/
<nickrud> dhinesh: you mean firefox said install missing plugin or some such?
<donkeyofdarkness> ?
<KI4IKL|Lappy> I have an Acer Aspire 3050 and I got my sound on my speakers to work, and now it's crackling. It has been doing it since I gto the sound working. It's only when audio is actually coming out of the speakers.
<bradv> x_or: Either its not ext2/3 or its fsck'd
<Comrade-Sergei> VSpike, it does for windows anyways
<dhinesh> nickrud: yes
<mustafa> hi
<bradv> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Whisperkiller> hey how do i know if i have posix shared memory?
<nickrud> dhinesh: That doesn't work, sadly. If you need realplayer, download it from real.com, and install it that way.
<pr1r> ok so i have 2 video cards and im trying to get my AGP Nvidia geforce fx 5200 to work... can someone help me out?
<dhinesh> nickrud: ok nickrud. i will update u after i installed that player
<x_or> bradv:  I think this is because it is an lvm partition, I'm installing lvm2, will run pvscan.
<EchoBinary> hi all :) my dummy self just enabled composoting, and somethign is all wonky because i cant see anything except the desktop background, how do i recover?
<KI4IKL|Lappy> I have an Acer Aspire 3050 and I got my sound on my speakers to work, and now it's crackling. It has been doing it since I gto the sound working. It's only when audio is actually coming out of the speakers.
<Drake> anyone know an easy way to use a windows printer driver on here (ubuntu)
<VSpike> Comrade-Sergei: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/19/install-vmware-server-20-beta-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy/
<VSpike> knew i'd seen it somewhere recently
<bradv> !samba | Drake
<ubotu> Drake: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<blue42> hey guys, I removed the evolution client, but there is a process called evolution-data still running...
<Comrade-Sergei> VSpike, oh i know how, i was just amazed by the fact that its 101 MB
<Whisperkiller> can someone tell me about posix shared memory?  i n eed it for ati drivers apprently and im not tech savvy enough to know if ihave it
<Whisperkiller> anyone able to help me here?
<SoteriouLoucas> l
<aimoru> whatsup?
<EchoBinary> how do i turn off compositing when i cant see any windows?
<Whisperkiller> the ati driver page says i need posix shared memory installed or something...what is it and how do i know if i have that?
<VSpike> Comrade-Sergei: you could try virtualbox instead
<sturmfuehrer> Echo, try control + alt + backspace
<nickrud> blue42: that serves your phone book and the like, pidgin can use it iirc. you can remove it by removing evolution-data-server
<pr1r> oh god why doesnt this screens and graphics shit work on here!!! lol
<Pelo> good evening folks
<Comrade-Sergei> VSpike, i will if this doesnt work
<pr1r> every time i click on it the screen turns black
<Comrade-Sergei> its donew now anyways
<whabo>  I get this error when booting up the liveCD on my NEw laptop (248.708000) bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_mircocode5.fw" not available or load failed ..... ANY SUGGESTIONS?? thx
<nickrud> Whisperkiller: you're good, ati's driver works with ubuntu.
<blue42> nickrud: thanks for the info, much appreciated
<pr1r> whabo: i answered that for you
<Pelo> pr1r, recongifure xserver
<sturmfuehrer> pr1r: xorg.conf
<pr1r> pelo: thank you
<pr1r> sturmfuehrer: thanks as well
<Pelo> whabo, what videocard do you have ?
<nickrud> Whisperkiller: you installing the 8.42.3 ?
<sturmfuehrer> I had the same problem , though... nvidia sucks
 * Pelo pokes nickrud with a sharp stick
<sturmfuehrer> EchoBinary: did you try that?
<Outlier> What app should I use to rip audio CD's from multiple drives?  (I have 2 external USB burners, and want to rip my whole collection)
<Comrade-Sergei> VSpike, is there a x64 version on vm somewhere it wont let me convert the rpm to deb
 * nickrud stiffs
<nickrud> s/stiffs/sniffs/
<soundray> LjL: ping
<Pelo> Outlier, soundjuicer is the cd ripper by default I donT' know if it allows multiple sessions or handles multiples cds at the same time
<LjL> soundray: pong
<ipx_laptop> How can I autostart a superuser-application without having to retype the password at startup? (Firestarter)
<rasky> Is lost terminal made up?
<rasky> I've never seen that exit message before.
<Pelo> ipx_laptop, firestarter is just a frontend , once you have used it to set the rules you want/need you don'T actualy need it anymore
<nickrud> ipx_laptop: you don't need to start the firestarter gui on startup, it creates a script that sets up your firewall on boot
<Outlier> Pelo, I don't think it does.  I'm also not sure how to point it to the drive I want it to use.
<ipx_laptop> Pelo: Im still interested in having it opened so I can see logs etc and change ports easily
<ipx_laptop> nickrud, Pelo: Thanks! Its iptables huh?
<Pelo> ipx_laptop,  just open it and in  prefs > sessions,  cick save session
 * nickrud goes for a smoke, the house is well watched :)
<Pelo> Outlier,  you can pick the drive in  edit prefs
 * Pelo starts to rip up  the place while nickrud  is away smoking 
<sturmfuehrer> Can I ask again, for the TZDATA thing? : R
<LjL> sturmfuehrer, could you change your nickname please?
<sturmfuehrer> well...
<sturmfuehrer> k
<linux88> god someome please help me. got a new laptop and ubuntu doesnt support my card i guess for wireless. i tried this ndiswrapper installer but it doesnt work. can someone help me out
<danny> I need help installing awn and advanced desktop effects for compiz
<sturmfuehrer> Just a minute, to think of something clever.
<Outlier> Pelo - ok.  Maybe I could use grip for the other drive then.  If I have a drives at scsi 4:0:0:0 and scsi 5:0:0:0 any idea what /dev/sd? that would be ?
<sturmfuehrer> (it could take longer, though...)
<choudesh> sturmfuehrer: what do you need help with and follow LjLs request please.
<Pelo> linux88,  did you review the wifi documentation ?
<ozzloy> hi, i was messing with 3d effects settings, now i can't run compiz --replace
<linux88> Pelo no on what?
<james_hetfield> with the tzdata
<james_hetfield> lib.
<choudesh> james_hetfield: what is your issue with it?
<Pelo> Outlier,  did you check what is listed ? it's not the devtree it'S the drives model
<soundray> james_hetfield: that's better :)  What about tzdata?
<donkeyofdarkness> ubuntu was easy to set up on my box
<Pelo> !wifi | linux88
<ubotu> linux88: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<donkeyofdarkness> it helps to buy an intel mobo
<james_hetfield> well, the 2007f version...
<ozzloy> i get the following error:
<james_hetfield> is corrupted
<ozzloy> http://rafb.net/p/I2Py5573.html
<ozzloy> please help!
<danny> I need help installing awn, and get advanced desktop effects on ubuntu 7.10
<linux88> Pelo how do i find out what drier i would need
<james_hetfield> even on the debian mail lists, there isn't a solution.
<Pelo> ozzloy,  sme backbround would help
<choudesh> james_hetfield: the current version is @ 2007h
<Pelo> linux88, linux driver not sure,  windows just check the makers site,  this might also help  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ozzloy> Pelo: i was messing with the settings in System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop ...
<Haemoth> ipx_laptop: If you *really* want it on startup, you can add firestarter to your sudoers file so it doesn't ask for password, and then add to sessions.
<Outlier> Pelo - yes, I got that in Sound Juicer, but SJ doesn't allow multiple sessions apparently.  I figured to use grip for the other drive, but it /dev/sdg or some such.
<LinuxJuggalo> anyone got their laptop auto shutdown on gutsy? it just happened to me and i cant figure out why it did it
<nixnoob> anyone play mmog?
<james_hetfield> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/tzdata
<p0l0ni0> hi
<ozzloy> Pelo: and then windows started locking
<Pelo> Outlier,  I wouldn'T know , sorry
<p0l0ni0> anyone using gutsy and hdmi output?
<nixnoob> the absolute best mmog ever http://www.drug-pusher.net/cgi-bin/dp.cgi?5gXvUruz
<LinuxJuggalo> i look at the system logs and it just shows a system restart request
<Outlier> Pelo - thanks anyway.  You're a busy guy tonight.
<AlanBShepard70> Ubuntu isn't loading/recognizing a ext3 partition on my hard drive and and USB flash drive.  The drive and partition have been formatted but don't show. the ext partition was created when I was installing ubuntu from the alt install cd and the flash drive was formatted from windows since ubuntu doesn't load it.
<ozzloy> Pelo: so i signed out and back in.  then the top bar didn't come up.  the background loaded, but that's it
<choudesh> james_hetfield: that is odd. My personal repo has it @ 2007h
<ozzloy> Pelo: right clicking did nothing, the only way i could do anything was alt+f2 -> gnome-terminal
<Pelo> ozzloy,  you're messing around with the compiz stuff I think you can disable it in the same place you started it , then ask in #compiz-fusion for more info , they shold be able to tell you what your video card can handle and how to get the most out of it
<choudesh> james_hetfield: please PM me.
<ipx_laptop> Haemoth: where do I set sudoers?
<soundray> choudesh: same here ( james_hetfield )
<AlanBShepard70> Anyone know how to get ubuntu to load the drives?
<p0l0ni0> anyone using gutsy and hdmi output?
<Pelo> ozzloy, try sudo killall -9 compiz
<Pelo> maybe
<Xenguy> boontoo: this line works nicely (can take a while tho):  sudo find / -type f -printf "%k %p\n" | sort -rn | head -10
<Haemoth> ipx_laptop: /etc/sudoers
<ozzloy> Pelo: i rebooted completely and got the same error
<james_hetfield> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/tzdata/2007h-0ubuntu0.7.10
<Xenguy> boontoo: or install 'filelight'  ;-)
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<danny> ......
<ozzloy> Pelo: ps aux|grep compiz shows nothing
<ipx_laptop> Haemoth: thx
<danny> !test
<Haemoth> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> ozzloy, ask in #compiz-fusion , that's the place to ask about the compiz stuff which is what you are messing with
<james_hetfield> choudesh: i have
<danny> !test
<Pelo> ozzloy, that's all I have for you , sorry I can'T think of anything else causeing this problem
<danny> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> danny,  FAIL
<choudesh> james_hetfield: ok. if you have any other packing issues try out http://theos.houdeshell.net/ubuntu/, it is my personal repo but it updates rather quickly when packages are updated.
<ozzloy> Pelo: i'll ask there, but this is in the default ubuntu install
<danny> !fail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ozzloy> Pelo: thanks for trying though
<VSpike> wow the fonts I have in firefox *suck*
<choudesh> !abuse | danny
<ubotu> danny: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<james_hetfield> dake!
<james_hetfield> danke!
<Pelo> ozzloy,  some compiz effects are part of the default install , ifyour system can handle it
<ozzloy> Pelo: kk
<nickrud> ozzloy: I've had a problem similar to that, I logged out, switch to a vc (ctl-alt-f1) and killall gconfd-2 , then ps -A and killall anything that has gnome in it
<blue42> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<danny> !abuse| choudesh
<ubotu> choudesh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> danny,  please stop that
<danny> choudesh, dont abuse the bot
<danny> choudesh, what did i abuse
<ozzloy> nickrud: how do i restart gnome after that?
<soundray> danny: please only retrieve factoids that are relevant to an ongoing conversation.
<choudesh> !test and the other following commands. if you need to use ubotu for your own personal needs, please PM that bot.
<Whisperkiller> whats the address of the desktop from terminal?
<nickrud> ozzloy: ctl-alt-f7 will get you back to the login screen (always forget to mention that part :)
<boontoo> Xenguy: ty
<soundray> Whisperkiller: /home/$USER/Desktop
<blue42> wine question: if installing wine from the winehq repositories, do we get the gnome menu that comes with the wine package in the official repositories?
<linux88> pelo lspci doesnt show my wireles card
<Pelo> Whisperkiller,  cd Desktop ,  remember linux is case sensitive
<choudesh> nickrud: heh. its one of those MAJOR things to tell. ;-)
<danny> !language | soundray, choudesh
<ubotu> soundray, choudesh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ozzloy> nickrud: oh, but isn't the login screen gdm?
<Jack_Sparrow> blue42: best to stick to the repo for wine.. or anything actually
<nickrud> ozzloy: yes
<Pelo> linux88,  then the wifi card is not recognised obviously , I'm sorry I am not the best person to ask about this stuff
<linux88> pelo its ok
<ozzloy> nickrud: then wouldn't i have killed it?
 * Pelo is pretty worthless tonight
<nickrud> ozzloy: no, since it doesn't have gnome in the process name :)
<Mister> nickrud: update! I installed wine without a problem this time. :) Thanks for the help!
<linux88> anyone have any idea why lspci wouldnt show me my wireless card
<drayveal> Can someone help me with my world of warcraft?
<ozzloy> nickrud: ah, icic
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonight? :)
<drayveal> I have no sound in it
<Whisperkiller> how do i change directories in terminal?
<Pelo> linux88, did you check your model in the hardware list and in te forum maybe you'll find some advice therer
<Jack_Sparrow> cd folder
<blue42> jack_sparrow:  interestingly, winehq has a ubuntu repo with all the latest builds.  I'm curious to know what the differences are between those and the ubunto repo build
<ozzloy> nickrud: i think i have to edit a config file somewhere and everything should be fine
<KittenOfWar> If I add an account and let him in my group, would that be a security risk>?
<Pelo> Whisperkiller,  cd
<_Johny> linux88, Maybe Try "lshw -C network" ?
<ozzloy> nickrud: i'll give it a shot after talking in #compiz-fusion
<kukman> How I can fast and easy make a screenshot? (on press "Print Screen" the screenshot save in ~/screens (for Example) and the size of sreenshot must be <500kb)
<kukman> what application can this?
<Whisperkiller> ok let me reword my question...how do i change directories to my desktop in terminal?
<linux88> _johny nuthin
<linux88> pelo ya i heard it was braodcom
<Pelo> kukman,  make the screenshot and then open it in gimp , you can change the size there
<soundray> Whisperkiller: 'cd ~/Desktop'
<sizzam> Whisperkiller,  cd ~/Desktop
<choudesh> Whisperkiller: cd ~/Desktop
<Pelo> linux88,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Jack_Sparrow> blue42: The difference is that the UB repo has had more testing .. if you want bleeding edge and are not looking for a specific fix for a problem.. HAve lots of band-aids
<soundray> Whisperkiller: ~ is a variable. Do an 'echo ~' to see what it stands for
<Whisperkiller> no such file or directory
<_Johny> linux88, is it an internal card?
<linux88> _johny ya it is
<soundray> Whisperkiller: you forgot the space probably
<james_hetfield> choudesh: 2007h is the latest, right?
<sizzam> Whisperkiller: what does 'pwd' give you
<Pelo> Whisperkiller,  linux is case sensitive,  notice the capital D in Desktop
<_Johny> linux88, Do you know the model?
<blue42> Jack_sparrow: thanks for the heads up:) guess I'll stick with the official... anyone know when 0.9.40 will be available officially then?
<choudesh> james_hetfield: yeppers that is accepted in to the repos
<kukman> Pelo, I know this solution, but i need a automatically do this
<Whisperkiller> /home/username
<sizzam> Whisperkiller: cd Desktop
<bucky1`> i added a microsoft exchange account to my evolution, and i went into mail accounts and deleted it, but there are still remnants of it everywhere.. calendar, tasks, contacts... how do I get rid of all that?
<linux88> _johny i think its a braodcom
<james_hetfield> pff, I guess I'll wait till they figure out the bug...
<Jack_Sparrow> blue42: I would not expect them to add it to the repo unless it actually fixes something
<soundray> james_hetfield: what bug?
<james_hetfield> with the tzdata...
<_Johny> linux88, Is this a PC or Laptop?
<soundray> james_hetfield: what's the bug?
<james_hetfield> when I try to install 2007h it says that
<james_hetfield> there is a later version installed
<kukman> What program can make light screenshot (<500kb) and save it to the folder
<linux88> _johny its a laptop gateway t2080
<james_hetfield> well, there isn't
<Whisperkiller> ok now it says to run this command to get the driver to install:  	sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3.run but it gives me this error: sh: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3.run
<Pelo> Whisperkiller,  you need to change the file permission   sudo chmod 777 filenamehere
<_Johny> linux88, Look on its specs on the net, when you discover the wireless chipset try searching on google, fine?
<spencerk> Hi #ubuntu, is it possible the two write the script to open two applications  simultaneously ?  Whenever I open an application from a script, that terminal  just sits there waiting for it to close.
<Comrade-Sergei> VSpike, how do i do that with VirtualBox?
<soundray> james_hetfield: when you run 'apt-cache policy tzdata', what does it say under "Installed" (please only paste that line)
<linux88> _johny k
<Comrade-Sergei> VSpike, i need to use a real HDD
<_Johny> linux88, :)
#ubuntu 2007-11-21
<kukman> What program can make light screenshot (<500kb) and save it to the folder
<Pelo> spencerk,  both tommand on the same line seperated by &&
<james_hetfield>  Installed: 2007i-0ubuntu0.7.10
<sizzam> kukman: does it have to be a fullscreen screenshot, or just of one application window
<james_hetfield> strange...
<kukman> full screen
<spencerk> Pelo, thx
<donkeyofdarkness> kukman, irfanview
<_Johny> kukman, Can you stop screeming please?. Someone give you a hand when they can, no reason for it...
<kukman> without any dialogs
<james_hetfield> soundray:  Installed: 2007i-0ubuntu0.7.10
<sizzam> kukman: ok, i don't know the answer
<donkeyofdarkness> irfanview
<james_hetfield> Is there a way to revert to 2007h?
<sizzam> kukman: won't gnome-screenshot do it?
<kukman> thanks for the answers.
<donkeyofdarkness> irfanview lets you set a keyboard shortcut for screenshots. and you can set the quality and stuff beforehand
<soundray> james_hetfield: have you played with hardy repositories?
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i use VirtualBox to install XP to a real HDD?
<james_hetfield> soundray: well, yes I have...
<donkeyofdarkness> It's for windows though. don't know how well the capture works on linux
<bradv> spencerk: Append & to the end of the command (after a space) to get it to spin off as a new process.
<soundray> james_hetfield: that's too bad -- downgrading will be excruciatingly difficult
<jnb> does someone know which directory/ies i should backup if i want to backup my drivers for my ATI radeon 9800? i want to backup them before i install any new drivers
<neur1> is there a pager setting to make it transparent?
<james_hetfield> soundray: yeah, i figured it out by now : )
<abcent> .... nvidia-installer: Error opening log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for writing (Permission denied); disabling logging.
<Whisperkiller> yeah it tells me no such file or directory
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i install xp to a external HDD in ubuntu
<Whisperkiller> man this is getting aggravating
<jals> how do i kill firefox
<Pelo> later folks
<bradv> jala: killall firefox-bin
<blue42> abcent: need to be root to run that
<jals> it says it's running but i don't see it
<choudesh> jals: open terminal `sudo killall firefox-bin` or use the System->Admin->System Monitor to kill it
<soundray> james_hetfield: your options are: reinstall gutsy, live with your system as it is and don't update (could be a security risk), or keep up with hardy (can break your system, only recommended if you have backups & time on your hands etc.)
<sizzam> Whisperkiller: what are you trying to do?
<james_hetfield> You can always use the system monitor
<jals> james_hetfield, where is that
<abcent> thnx blue42 ... this is all new for me :)
<blue42> abcent: wait, before you do that
<james_hetfield> soundray: I was thinking, they should come up with a working 2007i soon, right?
<linux88> _johny hey check htis out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576728&highlight=gateway+mx8738
<abcent> k
<blue42> abcent: are you running ubuntu 7.10?
<Denyerec> Congratufuckinglations to the Ubuntu Installer being useable only in 1024x768
<Whisperkiller> install my freakin ati drivers....i have this file....ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86_64.run and the instructions tell me to run it lik sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86_64.run
<abcent> yes
<Denyerec> Who's bright idea was that ?
<Whisperkiller> but it tells me no such file
<donkeyofdarkness> o_O
<LjL> !language | Denyerec
<ubotu> Denyerec: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chest> guys, I need to format a hard disk for vfat.  what system id do I use under fdisk and how do I actually format the disk with the fat32 filesystem?
<blue42> abcent: you should be able to use the restricted drivers manager insteead
<soundray> james_hetfield: definitely not before April
<james_hetfield> or maybe i'll log in in a shell and massacre the system ...
<LjL> !bugs > Denyerec    (Denyerec, see the private message from Ubotu)
<choudesh> james_hetfield: can you please postbin the ouput to you get `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`
<Denyerec> Bah, whoever did it needs a smack upside the head. :)
<soundray> james_hetfield: sorry, misread your question
<abcent> where is that located?
<blue42> abcent: click on the icon in the top right corner of your desktop that looks like a pci-card
<Denyerec> It's hardly a bug, it looks too much like a design decision
<choudesh> !pastebin | james_hetfield
<ubotu> james_hetfield: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> Denyerec: might not be. people are so used to high resolution that they sometimes don't think about lower ones.
<donkeyofdarkness> !gkrellm
<Jack_Sparrow> Chest: gparted or gparted livecd will do it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkrellm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<donkeyofdarkness> :(
<bradv> Whisperkiller: ls is the command to list the contents of a directory. ls -al will show you the permissions / modes. Check to see if the file exists and that is has execute permissions (should show up green).
<linux88> Can someone help me get my wireless to work with the BCM4318E broadcom chipset
<soundray> james_hetfield: tzdata will be the least of your problems in the medium term. You must have replaced very central components of your installation with hardy packages.
<donkeyofdarkness> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Denyerec> I'll try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<abcent> blue42: it's no longer there
<james_hetfield> Setting up tzdata (2007i-0ubuntu0.7.10) ...
<james_hetfield> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<james_hetfield>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<james_hetfield> Errors were encountered while processing:
<james_hetfield>  tzdata
<james_hetfield> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<V1k1ng> linux88, use the restricted drivers manager?
<LjL> Denyerec: it's true that VESA mode should always allow 1024x768
<LjL> !paste > james_hetfield    (james_hetfield, see the private message from Ubotu)
<blue42> abcent: look for it under System->Adminstration->Restricted manager
<Whisperkiller> i have the file
<abcent> i have moved the toolbars
<Chest> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.  i'll give it a shot.
<Jack_Sparrow> james_hetfield: Next time try using the pastebin...
<Aintaer> Hey how do I check which ports are open on my machine?
<Chest> Aintaer: netstat
<linux88> v1k1ng how
<Whisperkiller> this is the file ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86_64.run
<Aintaer> righto
<abcent> ok hold on a sec
<james_hetfield> Jack_Sparrow: k
<Aintaer> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Aintaer: I use grc.com  shields-up
<Whisperkiller> its on my desktop and im at the desktop prompt
<sizzam> Whisperkiller: have you seen this walkthrough for ATI drivers?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<choudesh> james_hetfield: please use pastebin. try to dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jals> is there a quick way to quit X to install gfx drivers?
<james_hetfield> tried
<V1k1ng> linux88:  look for it under system >> admin >> restricted drivers manager
<jnb> In which directory is the drivers for the graphic card?
<choudesh> james_hetfield: hmm... apt-get install --purge tzdata
<Jack_Sparrow> james_hetfield: Why didnt it work?  It is quite simple
<abcent> enabled is ticked, and in use
<soundray> choudesh: no, please...
<blue42> jals:  yes... ctrl-alt-f1 to go to new terminal, run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<bradv> Whisperkiller: Please use people's names when you address them. Were any of those comments directed to me?
<choudesh> soundray: ?
<choudesh> james_hetfield: rather, apt-get purge tzdata
<linux88> v1k1ng says i didnt need any supported drivers, and lspci doesnt show me the driver or card either
<mikebeecham> what samba client tools should I have for gutsy gibbon?
<choudesh> soundray: PM please.
<soundray> james_hetfield: don't do as choudesh suggests, unless you have a full backup and don't mind reinstalling
<blue42> abcent: then you're ready to go
<blue42> abcent: as a test, try opening a terminal, and running 'nvidia-settings'
<james_hetfield> soundray: yep, I'm reading now
<_Johny> linux88, What distro are you using?
<V1k1ng> linux88:  lol!  I guess you could try to install ndiswrapper and use the drivers from windows
<Whisperkiller> bradv: the previous comments were yes
<EchoBinary> how do i turn off compositing when i cant see any windows? i set the compositing tweak, and now i cant see anything, is there any solution?
<linux88> _johny 7.10
<linux88> v1k1ng ya
<lwizardl> how do I install UDF 2.5 support in 7.10
<mikebeecham> what samba client tools should I have for gutsy gibbon?
<V1k1ng> linux88,   it should have detected your broadcom card
<Whisperkiller> sizzam: that walkthrough doesnt address install from ati website for gutsy
<choudesh> soundray: I thought they fixed that with tzdata 2007-h? I thought you should be able to purge it and install 2007i-1
<bradv> Whisperkiller: Does the file have execute permissions? Check ls -al and see if there is an x listed in the permissions column.
<LjL> EchoBinary: so you did something that you knew was a tweak/hack, without knowing how to revert it? congratulations ;P
<sizzam> Whisperkiller: won't the drivers from the repositories work for you?
<choudesh> soundray: seems the only thing that will fix his issue is using 2007i-1
<Jack_Sparrow> !fwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abcent> Blue42: cheers :)
<EchoBinary> LjL: it was a selectable option
<EchoBinary> and no
<_Johny> linux88, Did you find out what's the chipset of this device?
<Whisperkiller> sizzam: no they most certainly will not lol i have an x1950 agp card and it doesnt work with repository drivers
<EchoBinary> LjL: if you go to settings >> and window manager tweaks there is a whole list of options
<james_hetfield> choudesh , soundray , thank you for the help, I'll think of something.
<alanhaggai> Hi, what can I do to solve this error message? Starting Hardware abstraction layer: haldinvoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed. It is interfering with dpkg and I am not able to install any .deb file.
<sizzam> Whisperkiller: ahh, ok
<zim-home-bot> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<askand> Um...ubuntu seems to have the same serious bug OSX have...If I copy files from my computer to an external drive and the power is cut; the file disappears..   Is this right? :O
<linux88> _johny Broadcom BCM4318E
<PriceChild> zim-home-bot, help
<dissection> lwizardl: There's a UDF patch available, but I haven't tried it.
<zim-home-bot> Please don't kick me!
<LjL> ok
<soundray> james_hetfield: good luck. And please consider political sensitivities when it comes to choosing a nick.
<linux88> _johny i think for some reason its not detecting it, do u think it could be turned off by default?
<_Johny> linux88, BIOS?
<Aintaer> heh, I have wesnoth port open
<Aintaer> that's not a big threat, right
<james_hetfield> soundray: well, It's a long debate :  )
<LjL> EchoBinary, i think gutsy has some safe graphics mode you can boot in
<Twenty> portuguese? :)
<mikebeecham> what samba client tools should I have for gutsy gibbon?
<mikebeecham> please...I need to know
<choudesh> LjL: heh. That just made me giggle.
<EchoBinary> LjL: i tried that  - but it wont let me unselect because there is no runnign window manager
<sizzam> mikebeecham: i don't think we're understanding the question.   what are you trying to do with samba?
<james_hetfield> soundray: sturmfuehrer dates back to World War I
<linux88> _johny ya
<lwizardl> dissection, know of a working patch becuase the last 2 i have tired don't work
<soundray> james_hetfield: exactly, and it's not for here (/msg ubotu o4o)
<xristian> is there a manual for bluefish ?
<linux88> _johny could that be why its not even detecting it
<sizzam> xristian: do this at a terminal:   man bluefish
<james_hetfield> Good Day / Night, gentlemen : )
<dissection> lwizardl: Not really. I've been asking help in here regarding this from the past 1 month or so, and either no one knows, or I'm invisible.
<mikebeecham> I am working with someone in Samba channel sizzam.  We have gone through samba but what I want to do does not work yet, so he says we need some tools to look into more details.....but I have been using linux 3 days so I dont know
<lwizardl> ah so both in the same boat :(
<_Johny> linux88, Just to be sure - You could put in the term "sudo grep -i wireless or (WLAN) /var/log/kernel
<sizzam> mikebeecham: are you just trying to share a folder on your linux box so you can access it from a windows box?
<choudesh> lwizardl: what seems to be the issue?
<dissection> lwizardl: Blu-ray or HD-DVD?
<mikebeecham> sizzam
<mikebeecham> it's quite complicated....
<frb-work> Hi
<lwizardl> dissection,  hd
<bradv> !offtopic dissection
<frb-work> how do I set a s systemwide proxy ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I used fwcutter for the bcm43xx in Feisty..  is that not true any more
<lwizardl> choudesh, trying to get udf 2.5 working on ubuntu 7.10
<dissection> lwizardl: Blu-ray here. I can't get it to mount.
<dissection> bradv: ...
<Denyerec> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg, follow instructions, ctrl+alt+backspace  for the win!
<Denyerec> NOt something i'd want my mum to have to do, though :)
<sizzam> frb-work: System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy
<mikebeecham> I have a dual boot PC. when i was using windows I shared some folders for my xbox media centre downstairs to be able to stream media from those folders.  When I boot into linux, however, the xbox media center downstairs cannot acccess the media from those folders
<mikebeecham> sizzam:
<TalusTheKatty> Hi, has anyone had problems getting Compiz to work with dual screens?
<choudesh> lwizardl: that that was in one of the new kernels
<frb-work> sizzam: I did that, but firefox didn't use it
<Bensel> I'm having trouble getting an FTP server to work on Ubuntu. I know the router and everything is set up properly, as it works fine in Windows, but in Ubuntu I can't seem to connect from other computers
<xristian> theres no much info about bluefish. i need  somethin more than 1page manual ,,  any idea how to get it ?
<sizzam> mikebeecham: i took some notes last time i set up samba, you can see if this helps at all:  http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/share-files-with-microsoft-windows-workstations-on-your-network
<blue42> TalueTheKatty: ya, it'll run, but invariably one screen will tear like crazy
<nickrud> ozzloy: had any success?
<lwizardl> choudesh, how do i check which kernal i have?
<Bensel> And I've already changed it to port 2001 by suggestion in one of the servers I tried.
<choudesh> lwizardl: uname -a
<lwizardl>  2.6.22-14-generic
<sizzam> frb-work: do you have Firefox set to auto-detect proxy settings?
<frb-work> sizzam: I didn't
<sizzam> frb-work: maybe that will help, not sure
<xristian> anyone tried blue fish as ur html editor ?
<sizzam> xristian: i use it sometimes
<dissection> mikebeecham: Try system-config-samba. It's a GUI to manage your samba shares.
<frb-work> I just edited /etc/environment
<frb-work> it's still very dissappointing
<nickrud> xristian: http://www.unc.edu/~whitews/bluefish/book.html (don't know just how definitive it is)
<digit> does anyone use Enlightenment desktop environment
<mikebeecham> dissection: I am using smb4k but it is not working
<xristian> thanks for hint
<nickrud> xristian: I use it to examine stuff, quicky thingsw
<mikebeecham> sizzam: I am looking, but I cannot access the shares
<mikebeecham> they are sitting on hdb1
<mikebeecham> all media is sitting on my secondary hdd, which is NTFS
<mikebeecham> they are all listed within nautilus though
<sizzam> mikebeecham: i had the same problem until i manually set a password for that account with this command:  sudo smbpasswd -a <USERNAME>
<mikebeecham> I've done that
<xristian> thanks anyway nickrudh. im checking it out
<mikebeecham> within smb4k i can see hdb1, but it wont let me mount it
<jacob> is anybody familiar with http://www.cnr.com?
<sizzam> mikebeecham: ahh, k, i'm out of ideas
<alain> hi guys..just wanna ask y my k3b wont burn mp3.
<mikebeecham> thanks anyway
<mshadle> can you upgrade a 32-bit version to a 64-bit version remotely?
<Jack_Sparrow> alain: Can you play mp3's
<jacob> hi downloaded CNR_Client.cnr, but i cant install it? is it even an installation file?
<alain> i can play mp3
<kowito>  have a problem with ATI 2600 Pro, Anybody can help me?
<LjL> mshadle: actually, you can't upgrade from 32bit to 64bit at all
<soundray> alain: probably because you haven't installed libk3b2-mp3
<KittenOfWar> sizzam: does the password need to be the same as your boxes login password?
<mshadle> weak.
<_Johny> kowito, What's the problem
<sizzam> KittenOfWar: i always did that as a default, haven't tried it the other way
<sizzam> KittenOfWar: actually, disregard that, you can set any password you want for that username i believe
<mshadle> what about moving debian to ubuntu remotely? :)
<xristian> by the way .. once a guy told i need a repository or somethin like a library for me to compress an audio file to mp3- im talking about soundkonverter.. anyone s dealed this issue?
<relapse> hey guys, for some reason my batteru meter in gnome always says 100%, up until it dies, anyone see this before?
<Altu60> how can I run avant window manager on startup?
<kowito> i'cant install ATI Driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: Be aware that cnr is NOT for Gutsy...
<firpecmox> ATI in linux is almost worthless
<bucky1`> i added a microsoft exchange account to my evolution, and i went into mail accounts and deleted it, but there are still remnants of it everywhere.. calendar, tasks, contacts... how do I get rid of all that?
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow ok
<LjL> jacob: why are you trying to break your system by making some program install random files on sensitive directories, rather than using ubuntu-specific packages from the repositories? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: Feisty... yes
<_Johny> firebird619, Comparing to Nvdia it is, but getting better and better
<relapse> hey guys, for some reason my batteru meter in gnome always says 100%, up until it dies, anyone see this before?
<lwizardl> choudesh, you know where this patch is supposed to go? because i keep getting file not found for 9 of 9
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: i have ubuntu 7.10
<_Johny> relapse, No kernel driver loaded?
<firpecmox> has any one tried usin openmosix with ubuntu
<kowito> how do i install ATI Driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: What is it you are wanting to do or install...
<bazhang_> !ati | kowito
<ubotu> kowito: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<relapse> _Johny: no, because when i type acpi in terminal it shows correct reading
<firpecmox> if your ati card isnt new it prolly wont work
<xristian> anyones could convert a wav file to mp3 ? someone told me i need library or utils for make it real
<ozzloy> nickrud: yes, turns out i had to go system -> preferences -> advanced ... -> preferences -> reset
<bazhang_> relapse: eeepc?
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: i came up with site: cnr.com, but i'm guessing that from the site i need a crn client to install any other programs they offer
<relapse> bazhang_: yessir
<bazhang_> heh
<ozzloy> nickrud: then compiz --replace
<firpecmox> to encode music use mencoder
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: Best to stick with the official repos, unless you like reinstalling
<ozzloy> nickrud: my settings are gone, but the default ones are working.  logged out and back in, everything is well again
<MI123645> hey guys, i have a problem installing ubuntu
<kowito> ubotu: i'am a newbies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i'am a newbies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> kowito: ubotu is a bot.. automated message
<xristian> he said somethin like gnu utils ... yada yada.. it is about encoding . anyones tried?
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: from the site, i want to download the Gizmo project
<firpecmox> its n00b btw
<kowito> hahaha
<sizzam> MI123645: describe your problem :-)
<MI123645> everything installs fine up to the point where it hits "running local boot scripts" and it freezes there
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: or just download it from another site?
<MI123645> there is a blinking cursor nothing else
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: Never heard of gizmo so I dont know where to send you
<MI123645> *but
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: what i 'm trying to get into is to download gizmo
<firpecmox> has anyone used ubuntu as a HPC
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: ok , then, thx for you help anyways
<graft> can anyone tell me why my LAN transfer rates (SSH over 802.11g, atheros drivers) are so slow (~230KB/s)?
<asathoor> I have xubuntu on an old pc. It freezes randomly. Any suggestions on how to detect the hw defect?
<_Johny> relapse, It never happened to me before, it might be a bug...
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: Have you checked the oficial repos?  Do you know about apt-get , aptitude, synaptic?
<firpecmox> asathoor: dont use a new desktop environment
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thx for the help, i'll take it from here
<_Johny> !search log
<ubotu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, tty, logs, ircmeetings, meetings, startup, channel logs, logo, irclogs, openweek
<MI123645> so can anyone help me out with my "running local boot scripts problem"?
<soundray> asathoor: the problem is most likely in the RAM. Run memtest86 for a few hours
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: i'll try the sypnatic manager but if not i'll risk downloading it from a different site (official site)
<asathoor> firpecmox >> ok, which desktop should I use
<_Johny> !logs|asathoor
<ubotu> asathoor: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<soundray> MI123645: which version of Ubuntu have you installed?
<MI123645> 64-bit
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: if i'm doing something wrong, let me know cause i'm new to linux
<soundray> MI123645: 7.10?
<firpecmox> any good hpc software for ubuntu
<MI123645> soundray: 64-bit ubuntu
<Aintaer> Hey guys
<MI123645> 7.10
<_Johny> asathoor, Sorry, I was just about to give you some info on logs, are you familiar with that?
<Aintaer> My sshd suddenly stopped responding
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gizmo
<Aintaer> any idea why?
<Oli``> Emergency! How do I undelete files? fs is ext2
<soundray> MI123645: have you got multiple hard disk drives?
<Aintaer> Shorewall's got ssh ports open
<asathoor> no
<MI123645> soundray: yes, two SATA hard drives
<Aintaer> netstat shows ssh as listening but under ipv6
<asathoor> oh sorry -logs - yes
<xristian> i have wav files. i need to make them mp3. i got SoundKonverter, but the option "to mp3" is not able yet- i know i truly need somethin from the synaptics library.. i cant just remember ..anyones heard about such a thing ?
<sizzam> Aintaer: have you tried restarting it with '/etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<graft> can anyone tell me why my LAN transfer rates (SSH over 802.11g, atheros drivers) are so slow (~230KB/s)?
<firpecmox> xristian: use mencoder
<kowito> ATI
<asathoor> sizzam OK ill  try
<jals> argh i've lost my title bars
<graft> xristian: or lame
<Aintaer> sizzam: Just did, still not responding
<Narissa> Is anyone having an issue with the ATI drivers, putting up a distorted block in the lower right hand corner?
<soundray> MI123645: any CD-ROM drives?
<junkbox> I am see directories when looking through the gui, but when i drop to the command prompt and switch to the path the directories aren't listed there.  anyone have any idea why?
<firpecmox> xristian: i think mencoder is better
<xristian> yeah that was it ! lame what ?
<Aintaer> I can ssh to localhost, but not to the ip
<_Johny> xristian, Please can't you just use "google.com/linux" "wave to mp3", there are some more important questions here
<Jack_Sparrow> lame encoder
<MI123645> soundray: yes, two, but i use the second one for installing ubuntu
<xristian> is it faster than lame ?
<nickrud> xristian: I think all you need is lame (but if you add mencoder, soundkonverter will use it)
<k31th> was ubuntu designed by its creator to make a profit ?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<sizzam> Aintaer: but not to your router private ip?
<firpecmox> xristian: i think it gives u more options
<k31th> Jack_Sparrow: you talking to me
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<asathoor> Aintaer >> open a port in your router / firewall : default 22
<soundray> MI123645: are they SATA too, or old-style parallel ATA?
<NickPresta> Compiz is enabled on the LiveCD by default too, correct?
<MI123645> PATA
<Aintaer> asathoor: the firewall has the port open
<lesterc> quickie - is 7.10 == gusty?
<k31th> Jack_Sparrow: why do so many said that it was?
<Jack_Sparrow> lesterc: yes
<asathoor> and the router?
<firpecmox> xristian: most gui that u install will run it through mencoder rather than lame
<xristian> sounds good. i ll try both .. thnks
<jals> sorry, back
<lesterc> Jack_Sparrow:  ta.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<MI123645> soundray: yes they are PATA
<jals> so yeah my title bars are gone, any ideas?
<sizzam> Aintaer: have you played with any firewall software in ubuntu that could have closed a port?
<soundray> MI123645: what kind of mainboard is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> k31th: No idea who said that...  but no money is changing hands here
<Aintaer> Oh, problem found, dyndns wasn't updated.
<MI123645> soundray: Asus P5K Premium
<k31th> Jack_Sparrow: here?
<sizzam> Aintaer: ahh, that'll do it :)
<Aintaer> Thank you guys
<Aintaer> :D stupid mistake, really
<firpecmox> is it easy to get dyndns's updater to work in linux
<Aintaer> It's installed on my machine
<Narissa> The heart of Linux is by the people for the people essentially
<Jack_Sparrow> k31th: The cd's are free from shipit, support is free, who is making money
<Aintaer> I don't know when it updates
<k31th> i dont mean this channel, i mean the distro in general
<soundray> MI123645: does it have an ATI chipset?
<Narissa> nope
<k31th> Narissa: exactly.
<MI123645> soundray: All i know is that it supports ATI crossfire
<Jack_Sparrow> k31th: The answer is still  NO
<abcent> MI123645: mine is P5K3 deluxe ... are your HDD's SATA or IDE? and lastly what is your CPU?
<donkeyofdarkness> go buy a D975XBX2
<donkeyofdarkness> now
<donkeyofdarkness> it works good
<MI123645> soundray: HDD, my CPU is a Core 2 duo E2160
<k31th> oh i was just talking to some one on freenode today, and he claimed he didnt like ubuntu as its for n00bs and its founder created it to make money.
<Narissa> Linux is the OS that doesn't require money to buy, the support is from teh community.  As I said before by the peopel for the people
<MI123645> soundray: I mean SATA HDD
<soundray> MI123645: okay. A system freeze at this early stage of booting is usually a chipset incompaitibilty that can be worked around with kernel boot options.
<nickrud> k31th: the canonical company is supposed to make money, yes, selling support and the like
<k31th> i always thought ubuntu cost him a massive loss.
<Narissa> everyone has an opinion K31TH
<Jack_Sparrow> k31th: Sour grapes from someone that dosen't know
<donkeyofdarkness> the dude's rich
<k31th> very rich :p
<MI123645> soundray: How would i be able to open the kernel boot options?
<k31th> but not from ubuntu lol
<abcent> MI123645: I pondered about installing 64bit, and chose 32bit instead
<donkeyofdarkness> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> MI123645: F6
<k31th> i wonder how he made his riches ?
<nickrud> heck, what's wrong with for the n00b's and making money selling support to corp's?
<soundray> MI123645: the most hopeful ones are noapic and nolapic -- but you may need to play with ide-related ones as well. Ubotu will send you a factoid about setting kernel boot options.
<k31th> nickrud: nowt?
<Jack_Sparrow> k31th: That is all off topic in this help channel..
<MI123645> ok
<soundray> !bootoptions > MI123645
<Aintaer> Is there a way I can find out eth0's ip?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Johny> MI123645, Or just "ESC" when GRUB prompts for it
<nickrud> k31th: versign, I think it was, or one of those web auth certificate companies
<k31th> Jack_Sparrow: okiedokie
<k31th> nickrud: ahhh
<pfwdtech> Im having some problems installing devede-3.3 it still at version 2.13 in synaptic is there any way i can get the newer version?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | nickrud k31th
<ubotu> nickrud k31th: please see above
<bradv> Aintaer: ifconfig
<franky123> hey i have a strange module problem. whenever i enable p4-clockmod on my toshiba laptop, my usb mouse will eventually randomly freeze. this never happens unless i modprobe p4-clockmod. any idea why?
<jacob> is Gizmo a Voip protocol? and can i make FREE phone calls?
<Aintaer> what's the f stand for in ifconfig?
<nickrud> PriceChild: yes, I didn't see the earlier
<MI123645> thanks soundray
<soundray> MI123645: your issue is not likely related to your choice of a 64bit variant.
<jacob> where i can make free phone calls without paying
<PriceChild> Aintaer, "face" i think, as in "interface" but that's a complete guess
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: yes it is... but still beta
<jacob> mic-computer to phone communication?
<Narissa> My ATI seems to be periodically having a strange screen distortion on the lower right hand corner of my screen.  X restart fix's it, but I want to not see it happen.  Card is ATI
<bradv> Aintaer: interface
<MI123645> soundray: ok, ill put those commands in the boot options
<PriceChild> nickrud, then no need to just get one last sentence out... and i don't need a reply either
<asathoor> skype
<r2d2> macd, fix my linux pls k thx
<sizzam> jacob: gizmo does let you make phone calls over the internet, not sure of the prices
<_Johny> Aintaer, if=interface ..maybe ;]
<r2d2> macd, fix it NOW!!1
<k31th> PriceChild: that didnt work, wats the name of the offtopic channel ?
<soundray> MI123645: apart from the bootoptions, it may be helpful to check the BIOS setup for APIC-related config options
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: PC to PC free, but not PC to Land line
<PriceChild> k31th, #ubuntu-offtopic... as ubotu has already told you
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: ah ok
<Narissa> !reg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: like skype?
<MI123645> do i have to turn off APIC settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: yes
<franky123> hey i have a strange module problem. whenever i enable p4-clockmod on my toshiba laptop, my usb mouse will eventually randomly freeze. this never happens unless i modprobe p4-clockmod. any idea why?
<jacob> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thx
<soundray> MI123645: it's worth experimenting with those
<MI123645> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> MI123645: I had to use F6 then noapic to get it to install
<Templar> hi there - I have an old laptop with P3, 256 ram etc any chance I could install gusty or anything close on it do you think just for my dad to check his email
<r2d2> macd, i need mor photoshopz in linux. i try to instal and it say "ERRAR!"
<r2d2> fix it pls
<r2d2> k thx
<MI123645> ok, thanks guys
<nickrud> Templar: you should try xubuntu, he can run thunderbird or firefox easily on that
<Narissa> Templar: I wouldn't see why not
<Telemachus> going for a reinstall, dont want to use automatic partioner..i did this before, im going to have 3 partitions, / , /home, /swap - i have 20GB to play with, whats my best combination? I recall someone saying before, swp should be double the ram, etc any pointers appreciated..
<Jack_Sparrow> Templar: Does it have onboard video sharing that ram?
<amir_> Can anyone help me with Windows Mobile syncing?
<Templar> 16mb video
<Templar> i think
<r2d2> macd, how do i get to level 3 in linux?
<Templar> what is xubuntu
<PriceChild> !guidelines | r2d2
<ubotu> r2d2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> Templar: But is it shared.. ie using part of that 256
<_Johny> r2d2, "sudo init 3"?
<Templar> no
<nickrud> Telemachus: roughly 2x ram up to 1.5 or 2, and 7 for the / if you plan on installing a lot, 5g if not
<soundray> Telemachus: double RAM only applies if you have 256MB or less. If you have more, take RAM*1
<r2d2> lol
<Templar> ati i think
<Narissa> Templar: It's Ubuntu but it uses X
<r2d2> xfce
<PriceChild> Narissa, xfce, all the buntus use X
<Narissa> 8) tyvm r2d2
<nickrud> Templar: it's a lighter window manager, many think it's windows like enough for people who just want the basics
<Narissa> I got distracted and cut myself short with the enter button LOL
<Telemachus> thanks guys
<Narissa> keyboard error there 8)
<donkeyofdarkness> ubuntu server does not use x
<nickrud> no it uses X
<Templar> cheers nickrud - that will do him fine
<windego40> can someone help me mount my ipod?
<Templar> its just thunderbird and firefox and open office he needs
<Narissa> Templar: there should be no problem with that at all
<Jack_Sparrow> Templar: Try a copy of feisty or dapper  .. Daper has lts
<nickrud> Templar: as long as he only opens firefox or thunderbird and openoffice, he should be fine :)
<donkeyofdarkness> damn small linux
<sizzam> windego40: have you tried gtkpod
<donkeyofdarkness> or dsl-n
<windego40> sizza: thats like amarok right?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu dapper on 256 didn't cut it (for me, anyway), that was when I finally upgraded machines
<sizzam> windego40: its an app specifically for managing an ipod,  you can mount it from the file menu (i think) in that program
<daedra> it appears that the latest iTunes update in Windows has block my version of gtkpod from loading the mounted iPod correctly - any help?
<daedra> ooh sizzam, appears that you're talking about what I need
<donkeyofdarkness> I used to run ubuntu fine with 128
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: 256 is marginal.. especially when sharing video
<windego40> cool
 * nickrud _will_ stay on topic
<windego40> ill try it
<sizzam> daedra: ya, but its been a long time since i've used gtkpod, not sure of how to fix that problem
<sizzam> windego40: sudo apt-get install gtkpod to install it
<daedra> sizzam: what is an alternative
<daedra> gtkpod rock(ed)
<sizzam> daedra: to be honest, i always ditched ipod's OS and put rockbox on instead
<amir_> Is there a good contact management software similar to ACT!?
<acoster> Hi. Is anyone here using madwifi + kismet on Gutsy?
<nickrud> amir_: no
<donkeyofdarkness> hmm
<asathoor> which log file shows hw problems?
<daedra> sizzam: it's a 5.5G, so rockbox is out
<donkeyofdarkness> I remember act
<mneptok> amir_: http://www.salesforce.com
<donkeyofdarkness> I used it back on windows95
<amir_> i downloaded korganizer
<sizzam> daedra: darn,  can't think of any alternatives
<nickrud> windows 286 here
<daedra> rockbox eats battery life too!
<amir_> Just something where I can keep contacts and notes of each contact.
<nickrud> amir_: evolution has an address book, but that's about it as far as i know
<Jack_Sparrow> amir_: check evolution
<donkeyofdarkness> Kontact
<Narissa> ./nod Kontact
<donkeyofdarkness> http://kontact.kde.org/
<amir_> yeah like evolution but bigger size notes where like in ACT i can clikc "Add Note" and stuff..
<donkeyofdarkness> maybe run act under wine
<daedra> i have lost faith in linux!
<nickrud> faith doesn't belong in software
<soundray> daedra: rockbox isn't linux
<asathoor> daedra >> what's the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> daedra: You need to lose faith in itunes and other propietary software
<ztomic> anybody good with debian packaging and scripts in them? I want to make a script to install data from a cdrom when the package is installed.
<amir_> okay id love to the only problem is it's saying a bunch of stuff about ActiveX and .net Framework..
<HackXP> I can connect fine to my dsl wireless using ubuntu.  I made a little connect script...but i enabled wpa security on it through windows, and now i can't ubuntu to connect...
<Aintaer> Okay ddclient keeps updating my ip to the wrong ip
<Narissa> Jack_Sparrow: Amen
<amir_> How can i install these in wine?
<donkeyofdarkness> first..
<Jack_Sparrow> daedra: You said yourself it worked fine UNTIL itunes updated
<donkeyofdarkness> sudo apt-get install wine
<daedra> Jack_Sparrow: yeah sorry
<soundray> !enter | donkeyofdarkness
<ubotu> donkeyofdarkness: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_wall> hi
<daedra> iTunes sucks :(
<nickrud> amir_: find an older version of act, maybe
<donkeyofdarkness> then wine /path/to/windows/executable
<HackXP> Not sure in the connect script if I can put in the wpa password somewhere..
<amir_> donkey you talking to me?
<HackXP> ./connect belkin54g wpapass (this doesn't work)
<mneptok> HackXP: what are you trying to accomplish?
<donkeyofdarkness> I also like to install wine-doors because it installs some extra windows stuff
<alber1> i made a group called firefox then, sudo chown :firefox /usr/bin/firefox, but chown doesn't have any effect... why is this?
<donkeyofdarkness> yes
<nickrud> itunes intentionally broke third party access to the new ones, did they hack back at the older ones too?
<_Johny> asathoor, Take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<HackXP> mneptok, I am trying to connect to the internet with my wireless connection...which worked fine until i enabled wpa protection.
<mneptok> alber1: there's no need to change permissions of firfefox files
<mneptok> HackXP: static? DHCP? what?
<Kde4> hi all
<HackXP> mneptok, dhcp.
<alber1> mneptok: there is cuz i only want a certain group to have web browser access
<_Johny> Kde4, Hi
<donkeyofdarkness> http://www.wine-doors.org/
<ztomic> Where is a good place to learn script tricks like detecting files on cdrom?
<Kde4> i install kde4 but i dont see it under gdm session, how can i add or start kde4 beta4 ?
<HackXP> mneptok, If I disable security on the wireless modem..ubuntu connects fine...when i enable it..it can't connect...
<mneptok> HackXP: will this machine use other networks? ever?
<asathoor> ztomic >> ls -a
<HackXP> mneptok, I run winxp and ubuntu.
<Kde4> _Johny, any idea?
<mneptok> HackXP: will this machine use other networks? ever?
<HackXP> mneptok, no
<_Johny> Kde4, nope
<alber1> can anyone chown the group on /usr/bin/firefox? lol
<ztomic> asathoor: hehe
<donkeyofdarkness> prolly
<jacob> does ubuntu support wpa wireless encryyption connections?
<donkeyofdarkness> yes
<Narissa> absolutly
<Xenguy> alber1: I don't know why you'd want to, but man chgrp   ?
<donkeyofdarkness> depends on the driver
<mneptok> HackXP: so you want WPA authentication to only one wireless network, and the machine will only ever connect to that network. it will never change its connection. correct?
<sizzam> jacob: yes, wep, wpa
<dissection> jacob: Yes it does.
<soundray> alber1: it's a link. chmod doesn't work on links.
<_Johny> Kde4, There this support channel with a lot of nice people #kde
<daedra> alber1: I can thinkof another way of solving your problem
<soundray> alber1: (I mean symbolic links)
<Kde4> _Johny, u right , but i thought it easer here
<daedra> just add firefox to the group in the big group file
<jacob> ubuntu version 6.10, i suppose that it didn't
<Kde4> since i use ubuntu
<HackXP> mneptok, Yes. The only reason I placed the wpa protection is to prevent my neighbors from using the wireless modem.
<mneptok> Kde4: this channel is not for KDE beta questions
<jacob> i have a book on ubuntu that dates up to version 6.10
<_Johny> Kde4, Maybe #Kubuntu can be a help
<soundray> alber1: what's the problem?
<alber1> xenguy: chgrp also had no affect
<sizzam> jacob: right, 6.10 didn't
<soundray> alber1: are you reading me?
<alber1> soundray: i can't change group ownership of /usr/bin/firefox
<Kde4> mneptok, i know
<Xenguy> alber1: what the other fellow said then
<_Johny> Kde4, Ubuntu is using GNOME by default, I don't know whether anyone tried KDE 4 here :(
<alber1> lol
<alber1> ok sec
<mneptok> HackXP: you want to use wpa-supplicant to generate a hashed passphrane file, then call that from /etc/network/interfaces
<AngryElf_> does anyone now how to make my regular (analog) sound go out my digital output (SPDIF) ???
<jacob> is it true about dell selling computers with ubuntu?
<soundray> alber1: I told you, it's a symlink. Why do you want to change it?
<renevannt> so why ubuntu over archlinux?
<renevannt> I cant see why?
<ztomic> you guys aren't very much help. Wheres the dev channel?
<Kde4> _Johny, :) ok ill ask on kde
<sizzam> jacob: yep, there are other vendors too, like system76.com for example
<donkeyofdarkness> http://dell.com/ubuntu
<Narissa> ztomic: what was teh question?
<_Johny> Kde4, Give it a try as it's a nice channel
<HackXP> mneptok, explain a little more, i am still learning this linux stuff.
<soundray> renevannt: that's not a support question. Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ztomic> Narissa: 1) anybody good with debian packaging and scripts in them? I want to make a script to install data from a cdrom when the package is installed.
<ztomic> Narissa: 2) Where is a good place to learn script tricks like detecting files on cdrom?
<jacob> ok, now somebody let me know, i'm new to linux, what is wine-doors?
 * _Johny neither knows
<jacob> that lets me install windows applications in linux?
<sizzam> jacob: right, wine is a compatibility layer that lets you run some windows apps in linux
<sizzam> jacob: wine-doors is built on top of that, you can get more info on it here:  http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/?page_id=2
<_Johny> jacob, I suppose It's a set of preconfigured applications, just ready to be installed and launched with wine
<donkeyofdarkness> and installs some things for you
<jacob> are there two wines?
<donkeyofdarkness> no
<jacob> wine and wine-doors or is is just one?
<_Johny> jacob, No
<donkeyofdarkness> install both
<sizzam> jacob: wine is one thing, other things use wine as a base
<Terrance> I neet help setting up my Sprint Pantech card to connecto to the internet
<_Johny> jacob, Just give it a try -:)
<donkeyofdarkness> google's apps use wine
<windego40> i cant figure out gtkpod....can someone tell me how to include host in this command, i think its all i need left to do?       sshfs root@<iphone's ip address>:/var/root/Media/ /media/ipod/
<Narissa> ztomic: alright for 1. what kind of script are you trying to run, as n what OS do you want to gear this twords.  for 2. what kind of scripting are you looking for
<jacob> ok, so wine and wine-doors are different, but much of the basic coding?
<alber1> soundray/xenguy: i can change the group owner on /usr/lib/firefox which has the desired effect... except now when i run the shortcut from the gnome panel it no longer says "permission denied" it simply times out and does nothing with no error :(
<amir_> doneky i just ran Wine-Doors, its building something.. does that mean its installing all the activex/.net framework things?
<Narissa> I prefer wine and download winexs, just to make my life easier
<ztomic> Narissa: both related. are you familiar with debian package scripts?
<soundray> alber1: what was the original problem you were trying to solve?
<_Johny> windego40, What's your problem precisely?
<Narissa> ztomic: fairly
<donkeyofdarkness> he first time wine-doors is executed it will build up a basic wine-drive. Currently this includes installing the most important of the microsoft corefonts, winegecko and mozilla activex control. Only one non-free component is included visual C++ runtime.
<jacob> what's a wine that will install office 2003?
<Narissa> jacob: the newest will do it
<jacob> wine or wine-door?
<donkeyofdarkness> so will crossover office
<_Johny> Would it have any sense?
<Narissa> jacob: both will so will crossover
<windego40> im trying to mount my ipod from a forums im reading but whenever i enter this command "sshfs root@<iphone's ip address>:/var/root/Media/ /media/ipod/" its says missing host
<bradv> windego40: can you ping the host?
<jacob> Narissa: i tried wine, everything seemed fine upon installation, but i could find it in the directory of wine
<_Johny> windego40, Are u trying to do it by in remote?
<alber1> soundray: i want to limit who can and can't run firefox.  ive done this by adding firefox to a group
<Narissa> jacob: /home/*user*/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/*.* should be somewhere in tehre
<windego40> whats ping and remote? sorry im a little new to this
<randorfer> hey anyone tried installing kde4 on vanilla ubuntu (not kubuntu) yet and feel like giving me a heads up on how to do it?
<jacob> Narissa: i did, but it's empty
<bradv> alber1: Just change the group then, not the user.
<Terrance> where can i get information about how to set up my wireless card is a pantech card and de ISP is Sprint
<ztomic> Narissa: I want to include a script to copy data that is on cd  in a deb package. I think it would be prerem.
<alber1> bradv: i did :)
<_Johny> windego40, What did you mean by saying you're trying to mount your ipod from the forums?
<Bensel> Anyone have any idea why Ubuntu would be blocking FTP connections to this PC?
<alber1> bradv: i can't change group owner on the symlink, so i have to change it on the app, but then the shortcut in the menu doesn't give a clean error "permission denied" instead it just times out which is bad user experience
<windego40> or im just reading it and doing what it says
<Narissa> jacob: are you ont he right user account
<jacob> Narissa: yes
<jnb> what is the command to open a file?
<Bensel> I've just finished configuring my sixth FTP server, so I'm about certain it's Ubuntu's fault now.
<kazol3> jnb: What type?
<soundray> jnb: gnome-open
<jnb> kazol3, .conf
<jacob> Narissa, but i updated my operatings system to 7.10 freshly
<ztomic> Narissa: the data is big (video and audio), and copyrighted material. So I dont want it to be in the package.
<sizzam> Terrance: see if this article helps:  http://www.raincitystory.com/wp/2007/05/31/pantech-px-500-evdo-rev-a-card-on-linux/#comments
<jacob> Narissa, i don't have those files anymore
<randorfer> jnb:  nano *.conf
<AngryElf_> does anyone now how to make my regular (analog) sound go out my digital output (SPDIF) ???
<kazol3> jnb: Is it a system file?
<Terrance> sizzam 10x
<bradv> alber1: You could replace the symlink with a shell script: #!/bin/sh; /usr/lib/firefox-bin
<Bensel> No matter which one I choose, I can't get incoming connections, but it works perfectly on Windows.
<windego40> _Johny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone im using that guide
<kazol3> jnb: "gksudo gedit" is another option.
<Narissa> ztomic: why not just go the more direct route with an autorun style script as a preempt, give conditions based on super user access to begin with.
<alber1> bradv: hmm interesting idea...
<jnb> thanks, both of you
<bradv> alber1: If you give that 770 access then gksu will fail cleanly.
<jnb> i'm trying to get compiz to work with my new 8.42.3 drivers
<Narissa> jacob: it still should be there
<ztomic> Narissa: Ok. I don't know how to do that but it sounds acceptable.
<Narissa> anyone on jacobs end, his data should be there
<RISKA> ;KK;
<asathoor> anyone with a good idea on how to detect a hw problem..?
<randorfer> hey anyone tried installing kde4 on vanilla ubuntu (not kubuntu) yet and feel like giving me a heads up on how to do it?
<jacob> Narissa, i freshly installed ubuntu, i didn't get the upgrade online
<alber1> bradv: yeah, the bash thing might work only problem with that is what happens when you try and update firefox
<kazol3> I just used ndiswrapper instead of bcm43xx-fwcutter and it works MUCH greater!! Please suggest all users installing Broadcom wifi cards to use ndiswrapper instead of the default Ubuntu Restricted Package Manager.
<soundray> asathoor: what was the problem with my advice?
<Narissa> ztomic: build a cd gui right, set conditional commands to install everything like that, give user access instead of autoinstall
<jacob> Narissa, the files are no longer there
<mneptok> randorfer: this channel is not for KDE beta questions
<gilbert> holaalguien habla español
<bradv> alber1: Firefox updates itself without using apt, so it shouldn't touch the symlinks.
<asathoor> soundray >> perhaps I missed your answr
<Narissa> jacob: then you shoudl have to reinstall if you sis a fresh, data was more than likely removed
<randorfer> mneptok:  fyi kde is rc status not beta anymore
<mneptok> !es > gilbert
<jacob> Narissa, i tried to install office 2003 a couple of times (2 or 3 times) and still doesn't work
<kazol3> !es | gilbert
<ubotu> gilbert: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<alber1> bradv: ok that's good to know then...
<graelin> what is a convnient way to search a file in Ubuntu?
<mneptok> randorfer: it is not in any Ubuntu release.
<soundray> asathoor: the problem is most likely in the RAM. Run memtest86 for a few hours
<Narissa> jacob: one sec let me check
<mneptok> randorfer: hence, it is not appropriate here
<jacob> Narissa ok
<asathoor> ok, thanx - I'll try
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<soundray> asathoor: do read the channel when you've asked a question
<kazol3> graelin: Using the GUI, there should be an icon on the top panel with an orange magnifying glass over a computer screen.
<asathoor> soundray >> sorry
<kazol3> graelin: Or (a less convenient way) you could click Places...Search For Files.
<ztomic> Narissa: I'm sorry. I get you but I am gonna need a lot of help doing that. I have thought about this a lot. I even tried to find some way to do an autorun but I simply don't know how. Is there an example on the internet that you know of or perhaps a pastebin?
<soundray> asathoor: did you get it this time?
<Narissa> jacob: http://frankscorner.org
<asathoor> soundray >> yep, thanx - and trying...
<gilbert_> tampico
<asathoor> :)
<graelin> thanks.. I'n looking for input.h header file.. not sure where that would be though.. used to slackware
<Aintaer> does ddclient default its config file to /etc/ddclient.conf?
<soundray> asathoor: if it runs without errors, it's best to leave it overnight at least.
<_Johny> windego40, Did you put the IP adress?
<Narissa> jacob: the instructions should be the same, I recently just installed 2007 the same way and it works
<asathoor> ok
<windego40> _Johny: yeah i put everything it says but it says im missing host and dont know how to add that into the command
<Bensel> Anyone have any idea why Ubuntu would be blocking FTP connections to this PC?
<Aintaer> how do I clear the dns cache?
<bradv> windego40: What is the IP address? Did you put that in the command?
<Narissa> ztomic: www.cdmenupro.com they talk about the functionality and hwo most of the autorun.inf files work
<jacob> Narissa: do you know the difference between wine-doors and wine?
<Narissa> jacob: besides the handy ui and some of the dev files, it's about the same
<windego40> 192.168.2.9 and yeah i put it in the "root@<ip address>
<noelferreira> is there any jre for amd64 with java plugin to put in ~/firefox/plugins/ folder'
<noelferreira> ?
<ztomic> Narissa: oh heck! I didn't know autrun.inf would work.
<Narissa> ztomic: here you go found something for you  http://www.cryer.co.uk/brian/windows/howtocacdtwarahfm.htm  there is a link tthere that helps you
<soundray> Bensel: you may have set firewall rules. Check with 'sudo iptables -L' -- how many lines of output do you get?
<Narissa> ztomic: absolutly
<bradv> windego40: And I asked you earlier if you could ping that address. Can you?
<ztomic> Narissa: thanx, thats a lot of help.
<Narissa> ztomic: in fact you can build an html interface easily and run the commands like that
<_Johny> windego40, I'd try "man sshfs|grep -i host" So you can see what's the host in the command meaning
<windego40> bradv: i dont know how i would do that
<zach__> anyone else experience problems with shut down not fully shutting down?
<bradv> windego40: Just use the ping command in a terminal: ping 192.168.2.9
<Bensel> soundray: 6
<Narissa> zach_: only when I use windows 8)
<Bensel> Well, 8.
<Bensel> Including blank lines.
<windego40> ok
<soundray> Bensel: it's not that then -- this is the default setup.
<soundray> Bensel: which ftp daemon have you installed?
<zach__> Narissa, I've experienced it with both xubuntu and ubuntu
<windego40> bradv: what that do? i ran it and its doing something
<dissection> Can I have libshout2 and libshout3 both at the same time? libshout3 is not there in the repositories.
<Bensel> Currently pureftpd
<zach__> Narissa, so um... yeah
<Bensel> But I've tried bunches over the last week.
<noelferreira> ?
<soundray> Bensel: what do you get when you try to connect?
<_Johny> windego40, No, no man for that. Can you just paste the entire command, just as you put it?
<noelferreira> is there any jre for amd64 with java plugin to put in ~/firefox/plugins/ folder'
<ztomic> Narissa: I looked at the debian CD's and autrun.inf seemed geared toward windows so i didn't realize it would work on linux.
<bradv> windego40: If you want to know what a command does and how to use it, enter man ping in the terminal.
<Narissa> zach_: sorry for the synicism, so your shutting down and it halts
<ztomic> Ubuntu rather
<ztomic> Narissa: thanx again
<Bensel> soundray: From elsewhere, a timeout; from the same machine, connection as expected.
<Narissa> ztomic: absolutly, no problem 8) goo dluck to you bud.
<jacob> i have concerns about PBASIC stamp editor, does anybody have PBASIC Stamp Editor in there linux system?
<_Johny> bradv, He's just a begginer..
<zach__> Narissa, it goes through shut down but hangs and never powers down
<soundray> Bensel: is "elsewhere" on the LAN or on the internet?
<Bensel> On the Internet.
<bradv> _johny: I didn't mean to bite him. I'm trying to teach him to fish. ;)
<Narissa> zach_: we talking laptop or desktop?
<soundray> Bensel: have you set up incoming port forwarding on the router?
<jacob> ...i want to know if i can program my code and then be able to transfer the code from the linux machine to my Stamp chip (EEPROM memory) (chips for electrical enginners)
<ztomic> Narissa: this way, I can make it work on windows too... I think?
<ztomic> hehe
<_Johny> windego40, If you don't know what a given command mean, put "whatis <command>", that's should be shorter and easier
<Bensel> soundray: Yup. FTP daemon stuff works perfectly on Windows.
<Narissa> ztomic: so long as you are explicit enough with yoru conditions, absolutly
<Altu60> is there a way I can start aviant window manager on startup?
<Bensel> (but running the same FTP daemon using wine doesn't.)
<ztomic> Narissa: time to work.
<windego40> sshfs root@192.168.2.9 /var/root/Media/ /media/ipod/
<_Johny> Altu60, Just adding it to the gnome-session aplet?
<windego40> and ok thanks for the tips i really want to learn how to use linux extensively with commands
<zach__> Narissa, laptop dell inspiron e1505
<soundray> Bensel: apparently you've checked all the things that I can think of. Sorry I haven't been helpful.
<jacob> never mind, i found my answer
<Bensel> Thanks for trying, soundray :)
<zach__> Narissa, I'm also having trouble tracking down the exact config I need to change so I can stop typing "sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda" on every boot
<Narissa> zach_: okay, so it goes through the shutdown, and appears to have completed yet doesn,'t autopower off.  Let me think about the last part
<nosmofui> can anyone help me to create a script to download files with wget
<Aintaer> can somebody ping aielone.servegame.org and tell me what IP they're getting?
<Lounge> there's something really strange with linux-image-2.6.22-14-386. it's reading the cpu as only one processor - missing a core
<Lounge> any1 else have this issue?
<soundray> nosmofui: do you know about wget -i ?
<nosmofui> mm nop
<salah> Hello. I installed mscorefonts to get some microsoft fonts for viewing at web. Now is the monospace font totally screwed up, and that's what I use as default for Ubuntu. And the package fails to remove. Any idea how I can get my default fonts back?
<Bensel> Aintaer: 69.202.90.61
<soundray> nosmofui: it takes a file as input that contains a list of URLs, which will be downloaded in turn. Would that be applicable to your problem?
<ouellettesr> hello what option do I use with rmdir if the dir is not empty?
<Aintaer> Bensel: thanks
<Bensel> np
<nosmofui> yes
<_Johny> windego40, try this way ;  sshfs root@192.168.2.9:/var/root/Media/ /media/ipod/
<peterbilt> ouellettesr: rm -rf
<ouellettesr> thanks peterbilt
<noelferreira> is there any jre for amd64 with java plugin to put in ~/firefox/plugins/ folder'
<zach__> ouellettesr, just be careful with that command
<nosmofui> i create a list... then i call ot form wget??
<soundray> ouellettesr: use rm -r instead
<zach__> ouellettesr, you throw a sudo on the start and a slash on the end... you've destroyed your file system
<mneptok> noelferreira: sudo apt-get install icedtea-java7-plugin
<windego40> _Johny: its doing doing that ping thing
<ouellettesr> thanks zach__
<peterbilt> ouellettesr: yes, be cautious
<dinkle> hey i installed awn and i can no longer access my compiz fusion settings help??
<ouellettesr> OK SOUDRAY
<soundray> nosmofui: you create a list of URLs in file 'url-list', then you call 'wget -i url-list'
<Narissa> zach_: well I cannot recall the device loading file, though sda1 shouldn't be causing that much of an issue, unless you actually do have the drive, so far as teh power down, have you checked your bios as well as your power settings in ubuntu?
<Girf> Hey, I get an error on Ubuntu 6.10 startup, and can't figure out the problem
<Girf> "Cannot Allocate Resource Region 7 on bridge 0000:00:04:00" and the same on resource region 8
<noelferreira> mneptok, i instaled it but i couldn't find the java lib file. where is it?
<_Johny> windego40, Does the error pop up  anymore?
<CADF> Hi. I've got a bit of a problem.. every time a program opens a file browser dialog, it crashes. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<soundray> nosmofui: 'man wget' reveals such secrets
<nosmofui> im reading that
<nosmofui> ok
 * N3bunel away
<CADF> This doesn't seem to effect KDE applications.
<ouellettesr> any reason why I get this error? kevin@railcar:~$ rm -rf gallery2
<ouellettesr> rm: cannot chdir from `.' to `gallery2': Permission denied
<dinkle> anyone? i tried reinstalling compiz but still cant get it
<salah> Or, how do I remove a broken package?
<zach__> Narissa, I wouldn't even know where to start
<sFEARs> dpkg --autoclean?
<_Johny> Girf, It seems to be a communicate from kernel. Try sudo grep [the error] /var/log/kernel
<Girf> Thing is I can't get into the OS at all
<Narissa> zach_: alright let's start with linux then.  What Gui are you using KDe, Gnome, XFCE, Fluxbox, Blackbox?
<windego40> _Johny: it hasnt stopped that ping command i ran
<Girf> It hits that error, continues, then goes to a black screen and stays there
<Narissa> brb
<zach__> Narissa, I'm using a fresh install of xubuntu
<zach__> Narissa, xfce
 * Narissa is AWAY at 20:26:19 : Not behind the keyboard
<_Johny> windego40, look, I found this http://blog.adaniels.nl/?p=50
<jedix> I need help getting a printer working in gusty
<sFEARs> when i boot up i have a link to my windows partition that shows up on the desktop.. how do i disable that?
<soundray> Girf: I don't think the two problems are related. Is this a fresh install, or was it working previously?
<ouellettesr> windego40: you didn't pecify how many times to ping it, hit ctrl+c
<sFEARs> i see it in fstab... but i don't think i wanna delete that line
<Girf> It's a fresh install, and the same exact problem happened when I installed Kubuntu
<jedix> can someone help me with a usb printer issue? cups is saying things are printing, but they aren't... the data light on my printer never blinks
<_Johny> Girf, What's your Graphic Card?
<soundray> Girf: have you tried a more recent version? 7.10 would be current...
<sFEARs> Girf... have you tried booting up using a different kernel
<Girf> Meant to say 7.10, sorry
<sFEARs> my laptop won't boot using the real time kernel.. gets stuck half way thru the startup splash
<Girf> _Johny: A crap ATI integrated laptop card
 * Narissa is back after 0 d 0 h 1 m 39 s
<dinkle> or maybe point me in the right direction?
<Girf> ATI Radeon XPress 200+
<jacob> wine and winehq are the same?
<_Johny> not so bad
<Narissa> jacob: yup
<soundray> Girf: that one works reasonably well with the opensource driver -- usually
<MI123645> hey again
<jedix> so.... anyone have any help for my printing issues?
<soundray> Girf: can you get to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F2 ?
<jedix> please
<jedix> it's driving me nuts
<windego40> ouelettesr: thanks
<sledgehammer> how do i fix compiz-fusion so when I enable it I get my window's borders??
<jedix> it works on my laptop.. that isn't up to date
<Girf> soundray: I doubt it, but I can try
<MI123645> soundray: I turned off ACPI but i got another error message
<windego40> _Johny: ok ill try what it says
<Girf> I've been able to install Edgy Eft sucesfully on this laptop previously
<soundray> MI123645: did you turn of ACPI or APIC? Major difference...
<_Johny> Girf, Try [sudo grep \(E) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<slliness> hello
<sFEARs> hi
<Girf> Kay, I gotta go reboot to see if I can get to a console
<soundray> Girf: hold on...
<jedix> haha
<MI123645> soundray: i did noacpi and nolapic together
<soundray> MI123645: noacpi is pointless. It's got to be noapic
<Narissa> zach_: so you are using XFCE.  I am normally better with KDE but I think I can wing it.  try sudo xfce-power-manager in a terminal and make sure your settings are good there.  I had to turn off the power saving stuff to get my laptop streamline myself
<jedix> can someone please help me with my printer?
<slliness> how is ati drivers installation in gutsy is ati still rdiculas or no
<MI123645> soundray: ok ill try noapic
<CADF> Hi. Whenever a Gnome application opens a file picker dialog, it closes instantly. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<Narissa> slliness: you can use a program called Envy to make that install much easier
<shadeofgrey> cabn anybody here htell me if Ubuntu's Nvidia drivers can now sustain a 8800 Ultra card and something as large as a 30" Screen?
<nosmofui> thanks soundray.. works perfectly
<slliness> s/rdiculas/ridiculas
<slliness> Narissa, works good?
<databuddy> zomg
<_Johny> windego40, I'll have to go by in a moment, I'm afraid I can't help you with this issue. If you had to, you could try to paste the error texe in google , along with ("), maybe someone has alredy had this problem. Good luck anyway -:)
<Bensel> CADF: Which window manager are you using?
<soundray> Narissa: don't recommend envy please (slliness)
<databuddy> i'm so close to getting ubuntu to work via flash :>
<soundray> !envy | slliness
<ubotu> slliness: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Narissa> slliness: or you could do it manually
<windego40> _Johny: ok thanks a lot for the help though
<Bensel> *Restricted
<CADF> Bensel: I believe I'm using /usr/bin/metacity.
<slliness> I thought the restricted driver was for nividia only
<noelferreira> mneptok, i instaled it but i couldn't find the java lib file. where is it?
<slliness> opps nvidia
<Narissa> soundray: it'snever given me a problem what's the issue if you don't mind me asking
<Bensel> CADF: Hrm. I had the same problem a while ago, but I was using XFCE. Though I can't remember if that was really the reason.
<soundray> slliness: no, there is a restricted driver for ATI as well -- fglrx
<Bensel> (and by a while I mean like two years.)
<soundray> Narissa: it's been known to break systems.
<soundray> !worksforme | Narissa
<ubotu> Narissa: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
 * _Johny is using it.. /:
<Narissa> soundray: oh, okaybe
<CADF> Hmm.. maybe I should just reformat my Ubuntu partition and reinstall.
<PeterPan^> http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/916/snapshot1du0.jpg              how to stop
<sledgehammer> can someone help me get boarders while using compiz-fusion
<Narissa> though the last part was unnecessary, but okay
<Lanken> I'm behind an HTTP proxy and I can't get sound-juicer to retrieve metadata for a CD.  I ran it in a terminal, and this is the error message:
<slliness> they do that with those helper programs casue sometimes they break a lot of things Narissa they say this with automatix as well
<Lanken> (sound-juicer:7280): WARNING **: mb_SetProxyCreds() not found, no proxy authorisation possible
<_Johny> |paste|Lanken
<_Johny> !paste|Lanken
<ubotu> Lanken: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sFEARs> sledgehammer.. i'm having the same problem
<Narissa> slliness: I wasn't arguing the point really, and am just happy it works for me personally.  the last par tthe bot thing I felt was a but harsh but eh,
<Lanken> _Johny: I think it's a small enough paste to be channel-permissible
<noelferreira> is there any jre for amd64 with java plugin to put in ~/firefox/plugins/ folder'
<sFEARs> i think there's a dpkg ./configure ??/apps/compiz command to run but i can't remember the whole string
<_Johny> Lanken, You're right...sorry
<sledgehammer> noelferreira,
<zach__> Narissa, there's no xfce-power-manager... though I could install a gnome one
<PeterPan^> ?
<noelferreira> yes sledgehammer
<sFEARs> something to do with the window manager
<zach__> Narissa, if i can find the right boot scripts to edit I might be able to fix this
<slliness> soundray, so it works the same as the restricted drivers for nvidia the whole point and click thing at top of screen
<sledgehammer> you using gutsy?
<sFEARs> yup
<Narissa> zach_: I think at this juncture due to me not being super familiar with XFCE someone else may wish to tackle this.
<soundray> slliness: yes
<Narissa> besides that I have to go anyway unfrotunatly, am at work
<sledgehammer> noelferreira, are you using gutsy?
<mneptok> zach__: have you asked in #xfce or #xubuntu ?
<noelferreira> yes sledgehammer
<soundray> noelferreira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java -- scroll down, there is a section about amd64
<zach__> mneptok, xubuntu is dead right now
<slliness> soundray, I used to have terrible issues with ati installation
<zach__> mneptok, i'll try xfce
<_Johny> Good night everybody -:)
<sledgehammer> then use icedteajava7
<mneptok> noelferreira: i already answered you
<PeterPan^> can any one hear me
<slliness> soundray, that is good news does compiz play nicely with ati?
<soundray> slliness: the installation should be smooth sailing now. How well it works is another question.
<noelferreira> mneptok, no you didn't. tou didn't say what lib file to use
<sFEARs> so how do we get window borders back while using compiz
<Ildjarn> PeterPan^: No, but we can see what you're typing.
<mneptok> noelferreira: what?
<dinkle> can anyone tell me why i wouldn't be able to enable custom compiz settings in appearance?
<mneptok> noelferreira: sudo apt-get install icedtea-java7-plugin
<sFEARs> was i on the right track with the ./configure
<mneptok> noelferreira: done.
<sledgehammer> mneptok, icedtea is the only valid working java in gutsy
<soundray> slliness: sorry, I don't do compiz
<windego40> night _Johny
<noelferreira> no mneptok IT'S NOT DONE
<mneptok> noelferreira: yes, it is
<sledgehammer> I worked with gutsy's java
<MI123645> soundray: i put in noapic but then it goes back to the original "running local boot scripts" problem
<slliness> soundray, ok thanks anyway
<Ildjarn> *read
<PeterPan^> Ildjarn can you help then
<mneptok> noelferreira: there's no "lib file" you need to domnload
<noelferreira> mneptok, do you use amd64?
<mneptok> noelferreira: yes.
<Girf> Umm, wow
<noelferreira> mneptok, not download but link it
<Ildjarn> PeterPan^: Try asking your question
<Girf> ctrl alt f2
<Girf> Just fixed my install
<Girf> Booted me into the login screen
<mneptok> noelferreira: link what?
<Girf> Thanks, guys
<PeterPan^> Ildjarn  http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/916/snapshot1du0.jpg              how to stop the other apt
<noelferreira> so mneptok: open flyordie and play a little chess for me please.
<soundray> MI123645: another option you might try is 'pci=noacpi'. I think the URL from ubotu's factoid has a few other suggestions as well.
<mneptok> noelferreira: does the app throw errors?
<MI123645> ok
<Ildjarn> PeterPan^: Do you have apt-get running in a terminal?
<slliness> soundray, have you used xubuntu?
<Terrance> Im running kernel 2.6.22-14-generic is that the newest one ?
 * mneptok is not installing random stuff for non-paying customers ;)
<noelferreira> of course it doesn.t have the lib it needs mneptok
<JoeThomas> Hi, I ran the wrong parameters for ./configure and now tried it again, and keep getting  'mod_deflate has been requested but can not be built due to prerequisite failures'
<slliness> soundray, or xfce
<MI123645> soundray: should i just use that alone? or should i use other parameters?
<soundray> slliness: I have it on an old machine, but I don't use it much
<PeterPan^> no
<mneptok> noelferreira: then that app does not work with IcedTea. use i386.
<noelferreira> lol
<PeterPan^> what will Alt-F2 and put in  kdesu adept_manager        do
<soundray> MI123645: try them individually, and if that doesn't help, try combinations.
<santh> when i connect the external hard disc , error: cannot mount the volume plz help me
<MI123645> ok
<soundray> MI123645:  it can turn into real work...
<MI123645> soundray: :(
<RISKA> RIS_KA
<Ildjarn> PeterPan^: It will run it with administrator rights
<RISKA>  
<Terrance> whats the newest kernel for ubuntu ?
<RISKA> .
<soundray> MI123645: you could search the web for installation reports on machines with your motherboard.
<PeterPan^> k
<MI123645> soundray: ill do that
<santh>  when i connect the external hard disc , error: cannot mount the volume plz help me
<JohnMM> Terrance: the newest kernel is obtained from kernel.or
<JohnMM> *kernel.org
<Bensel> When I nmap port 21 from elsewhere, it says the port is filtered
<slliness> soundray, there is a weather applet for xfce that I would like to use in ubuntu cause weather report 2.20.0 suck and xfce uses gnomea bit so I thought it may be possible
<Bensel> When presumably it should be open.
<slliness> gnome a
<DHINESH> santh: can u find the drive by typing --  fdisk -l
<Bensel> Is there any way to make Ubuntu have the port just be open?
<JohnMM> Bensel: it is possible that it is your ISP filtering the port
<Bensel> JohnMM: It's not.
<mneptok> Bensel: Ubuntu does not block any ports by default
<JohnMM> Bensel: plenty of ISP's filter that port, it is definitely possible
<Bensel> FTP serving works fine in Windows.
<mneptok> on port 21?
<santh> s dhinesh
<Bensel> Aye, mneptok.
<JohnMM> ah
<mneptok> Bensel: what ftpd?
<Ildjarn> Hm, everyone says Ubuntu does not block any ports by default. That is strange, since my ports could not be accessed until I installed firestarter and opened them.
<zim> hi all
<JohnMM> hi
<mneptok> Ildjarn: trust me. Ubuntu has no active firewall rules in a clean install.
<DHINESH> santh: then try with mount command...like mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs
<Bensel> mneptok: currently pureftpd
<zim> how can i start a perl script at startup
<soundray> Ildjarn: it doesn't block them, but it doesn't open them (=run any services) either
<coeus82> hello, how do I format my USB pen drive on ubuntu?
<Bensel> Though I've tried many others to see if they were the problem.
<mneptok> Bensel: accessible from the internal network?
<JohnMM> zim add it to /etc/rc
<Bensel> mneptok: Yup.
<mcquaid> anyone here use jinzora?
<pr1r> hello again everyone.... im still having the same problem... my computer knows that i have a nvidia geforce fx 5200 card in the agp slot but ubuntu loads on my pci video card... how do i get it to run on the other card?
<mneptok> Bensel: and you forwarded port 21 through your router to the IP of the Ubuntu machine?
<Ildjarn> soundray: So in other words, they need to be opened.
<mneptok> Ildjarn: no
<Bensel> mneptok: Yup.
<zim> JohnMM so if my perl script is myperlscript.pl what do i add
<soundray> Ildjarn: no
<JohnMM> perl myperlscript.pl zim
<mneptok> Bensel: telnet to port 21 at your IP address
<JohnMM> add it to /etc/rc
<Bensel> mneptok: It all works from the same machine
<JohnMM> (maybe called rc.local)
<Ildjarn> mneptok, soundray: Then how come my ports were not accessible after a default install? I had to add a policy in firestarer. Only then they were accessible.
<Bensel> nmap shows 21 opened, ftp can log in, etc.
<santh> when i tried it only root can do that ? then what do plz help me i am new to ubuntu
<heavben> how can you check to see if 3d graphics is working in your installation?
<Aintaer> what does nmap do?
<Ildjarn> mneptok, soundray: From outside, that is.
<Bensel> It scans ports.
<JohnMM> santh: append sudo to beginning of command
<Aintaer> can you scan yourself?
<Bensel> To see if they're open/closed/filtered.
<Bensel> Aintaer: Yup.
<loguser1> no use with kdesu
<Aintaer> How do I do that?
<soundray> Ildjarn: ports aren't accessible unless there is a service that runs behind them.
<mneptok> Bensel: does Ubuntu have the *exact same internal IP address* as Windows? if not, your forward will not work.
<Bensel> Aintaer: install nmap, then run nmap localhost
<DHINESH> santh: if u press fdisk -l what it is showing ?
<Bensel> mneptok: Also yes.
<coeus82> how do I format my USB pen drive on ubuntu?
<zim> JohnMM /etc/rc?.d if I want it to start after everthing else ie last
<Aintaer> Isn't there like, 65536 ports to run through?
<mneptok> Bensel: pastebin your interfaces file
<JohnMM> zim: yeah
<heavben> i have a radeon 8500, it says its supported but dont know if its using acceleration or not, it feels sluggish on my system
<zim> JohnMM which one
<santh> Disk /dev/sdc: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<santh> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<santh> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<santh> Disk identifier: 0xf7b5ba23
<santh>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<santh> /dev/sdc1               1        9729    78148161    7  HPFS/NTFS
<mneptok> !paste santh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste santh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JohnMM> zim, edit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<mneptok> !paste > santh
<Bensel> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/m5d8bae94
<sFEARs> heavben... try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<th0rv4ld> heavben: You have an ATI card. You're going to get ganked by *nix, no matter what.
<santh> dhinesh help me
<zim> JohnMM ty
<JohnMM> zim: np :)
<Ildjarn> soundray: I did have a service running.
<lonran> i have rebooted and cant see any file that was on the desktop, cant even open menu with the second mouse button. what can be wrong?
<mneptok> Bensel: that is using DHCP
<DHINESH> santh: so /dev/sdc1 is ur external hdd s ?
<mneptok> Bensel: you have your DHCP server set to assign the same IP to a certain MAC address?
<Bensel> mneptok: It's reserved in the router.
<Bensel> I do, yes.
<santh> yes
<mneptok> Bensel: does "ifconfig" agree with you?
<Bensel> mneptok: Aye.
<mneptok> Bensel: then i suspect a pureftpd misconfiguration
<DHINESH> santh: so go to terminal ...and type as > mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ntfs
<zim> JohnMM before of after "exit 0"
<JohnMM> before
<DHINESH> santh: then go ntfs dirctory and find the external hdd content
<Bensel> mneptok: None of the ftpd's I've tried have worked :S
<Bensel> But I'll try pokint pureftpd around some more.
<sFEARs> DHINESH.. when i boot up i have a link to my ntfs partition on my desktop.. how do i disable that?
<Bensel> * poking
<JohnMM> Bensel, try reading the man page
<zim> JohnMM and in the comments it talks about multiuser runlevel will this run if im not logged in ?
<sFEARs> fstab mounts it to a folder which is good.. but i don't what it on my desktop
<santh> permission denied
<JohnMM> zim: it should
<zim> multiuser runlevel ty
<JohnMM> np
<zim> JohnMM ty
<JohnMM> np
<Bensel> mneptok: Thanks for trying :)
<mneptok> Bensel: not to mention the idea of using FTP in 2007 is rather disgusting ;)
<JohnMM> what's better then ftp?
<JohnMM> :o
<slliness> xfce4-weather-plugin is possble to install in gnome without installing a whole bunch of dependencies?
<JohnMM> :P
<mneptok> JohnMM: the word "than" for one thing ;)
<JohnMM> lol
<santh> permission denied is displayed what to do ?
<santh> permission denied is displayed what to do ?
<Bensel> mneptok: I have to use it, there's someone I need to transfer files with for whom every single other protocol known to man screws up :3
<DHINESH> santh : try with > sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ntfs
<JohnMM> santh: append sudo to beginning of command
<windego40> WOOHOO i finally mounted my ipod and its working :D
<mneptok> santh: do not repeat. do not paste. last warning.
<mneptok> Bensel: SFTP?
<Bensel> It's a non-technical user P:
<Ildjarn> Can I configure notification area to display my icons in a specific order each time?
<mneptok> Bensel: Filezilla?
<santh> only root can do that message displayed help plzzzzz
<JohnMM> you could always purchase a cpanel license if you have trouble managing a linux server
<JoeThomas> After I run make install, I can delete the source folder correct?
<JohnMM> correct JoeThomas
<DShepherd> JoeThomas, its not wise to do that... make uninstall removes the program
<sFEARs> rename the directory
<sFEARs> see if everything still works correctally.. if it does, go ahead and delete it
<new> what application do I use for VPN ?
<crdlb> it will always work without the source directory
<sFEARs> just hope you don't have to recompile
<JoeThomas> well i did apache2.2 from source, it works fine.
<JoeThomas> alright just checking.
<JoeThomas> I'm keeping the tarball, just not the folder.
<crdlb> however removing the source directory will take away the ability to uninstall
<JohnMM> you don't need the source folder ever after doing a make install unless you want to do make uninstall
<slliness> xfce4-weather-plugin is it  possble to install in gnome without installing a whole bunch of dependencies? or is there any other good applets for gnome as weather report 2.20.0 sucks 4 me
<JoeThomas> Can I compress the source folder to save a bit of space though?
<new> what proram do I use to make a VPN connection?
<JohnMM> JoeThomas: of course
<JoeThomas> JohnMM: okay thanks
<JoeThomas> Thanks everyone else too
<JohnMM> np
<Bensel> Hrm. It's not a misconfiguration it seems.
<Bensel> SSH is also filtered.
<JohnMM> sounds like your isp
<Bensel> Again, it works perfectly in Windows.
<JohnMM> well that doesn't make sense
<Bensel> On the same machine, with the same router settings.
<JohnMM> that's odd
<Templar> can the same icon themes be installed on xubuntu as ubuntu?
<mneptok> Bensel: it is not Ubuntu filtering anything, unless you specifically enabled that.
<JohnMM> no, gnome themes do not work in kde
<JohnMM> (Templar
<JohnMM> *)
<mneptok> JohnMM: he said "Xubuntu" ;)
<new> anyone have any suggestions for connecting to M$ VPN?
<Bensel> mneptok: I can't for the life of me remember ever changing anything related to filtering things.
<Templar> did u mean kubuntu
<JohnMM> what gui does Xubuntu run?
<mneptok> new: yeah, tell your netadmins to use IPsec and not PPTP
<mneptok> JohnMM: XFCE
<JohnMM> ah
<JohnMM> well I don't believe gnome templates work in XFCE either
<JohnMM> but I could be wrong about that one
<santh> how to enter as root in terminal mode tell that command
<mneptok> sudo
<Templar> johnmm - cheers
<JohnMM> ><; SUDO
<mneptok> ess you dee oh
<JohnMM> Templar: np
<santh> johnmm help
<mneptok> sudo
<JohnMM> SUDO SUDO SUDO santh
<JohnMM> for the millionth time
<mneptok> santh: sudo. sudo. sudo. sudo.
<new> mneptok: thanks smartass
<DShepherd> !sudo | santh
<ubotu> santh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_zach_> you could always set a password for root :-P
<_zach_> and just use "su" to login to root
<_zach_> though that's arguably less secure
<Bensel> But thanks for trying though, guys :3
<JohnMM> np, that's a weird one Bensel
<Bensel> I'll sift through config files to see if I can find anything suspect.
<dkulchenko> i can't load any games on my computer
<santh> connecting my external hard disc it shows unable to mount what to do johnmm
<JohnMM> ...
<dkulchenko> when i click on them in the menu, nothing happens
<crdlb> Templar: gnome and xfce use the same Icon and Application theme formats
<dkulchenko> if i do it in the command line, it just executes and does not do anything
<crdlb> just diffent Window Border theme formats
<slliness> I installed avast4linux for my dual boot situation and cannot see it anywhere
<crdlb> different*
<JohnMM> santh: read this very carefully and follow the following step by step, this will solve your question... 1) type fdisk -l, match the /dev/name with the capacity of the drive 2) do a sudo mount /dev/name /mnt/something
<edj> hello can some help me with some problems concerning kiba-dock??
<billenium> bbl
<ari_stress> hi hi :D
<ouellettesr> hello, which port do I need to forward for rdesktop?
<edj> anyone?
<PJIRCtest> Kubuntu forever!
<bradv_> ouellettesr: rdesktop is a client. You shouldn't need to forward any port. On the server side, you will need to open a port depending on what you are using (Windows Terminal Services, etc.)
<edj> some help with kiba-dock??
<inversekinetix> does anyone know where I can get help installing mame and mess?  the irc channels on here are useless
<santh> mount: only root can do that. what to do johnmm
<edj> Hello
<ouellettesr> bradv_: so If im going to connect to my friend windows pc to help him, im the one that has to open the port?
<bradv_> ouellettesr: No, he does. He's running the server. Check the documentation for remote desktop in Windows.
<ouellettesr> right, that's what I was asking
<ouellettesr> I need to know the port number
<ouellettesr> its 3389 I've got it thanks
<mike3_> ouellettesr, no..... have him do a remote assistance request and make sure port 3900 is open on his computer. I think it's 3900 RDP uses.
<edj> anybody can help me with kiba-dock??
<mike3_> 3389 that's it
<ouellettesr> mike3_: how can he send me a request when im on ubuntu
<D-Elite> can ubuntu cook a mean turkey on thursday?
<pyrak> how do i use wifi radar to connect to a network with a WAP key?
<mike3_> ouellettesr, via e-mail request.. Under Help/Support
<mike3_> ouellettesr, He can e-mail you the xml file. Open it up in kedit or whatever and copy the link location....
<ouellettesr> mike3_: ok thanks
<edj> anyone know how to get rid of the black and clear bars in kibadock??
<D-Elite> Edj, im running kiba, i dont see that
<D-Elite> edj, is it populated with icons yet?
<edj> i have no idea what went wrong?
<edj> yes
<slliness> how do I change .png to .svg
<D-Elite> edj, have you tried messing with the kibasettings?
<slliness> gimp?
<edj> yea it doesnt seem to help
<edj> and i tried to upgrade the gset-kiba
<D-Elite> edj, you got me on that one. i personally dont like it to much
<inversekinetix> can anyone help me installing the latest versions of MAME and MESS?
<edj> but cant seem to find it
<RISKA> allow
<RISKA> cay
<bulmer> slliness-> try inkscape
<bradv_> slliness: png is a raster drawing, svg is a vector format. You will need to find something to trace what you need. Inkscape may help you.
<D-Elite> edj, sometimes it looses minimized windows and i have to ALT-TAB to find them
<edj> what other docks are good?
<D-Elite> edj, this is the only one ive tried
<D-Elite> edj, there are a couple more tho.
<slliness> does create custom launcher only support .svg for icon files?
<edj> i just want to get rid of those those bars
<edj> or install another doc
<Ildjarn> Under ifconfig, I have an extra interface "wmaster0". How do I get rid of it? It has the same MAC address as wlan0, with extra 0s.
<edj> i had one install on edgy but dont remember what it was called
<loguser1> how to upgrade kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 ?       and maintaiiining the same apps and settings. ?
<_zach_> loguser1, it should keep the same config and if it detects it's going to change... it'll tell you
<edj> any one good recommendation for applet docks?
<slliness> I found my avast install for my dual boot situation but cannot seem to put it into menu so wanted to create quick launcher to access easily but cannot see copy of avast.png in ~/ folder so does quick launcher only support .svg
<bulmer> check your /etc/network/interfaces file
<slliness> ?
<nipa> hello
<danbhfive> hi
<Ildjarn> bulmer: There's no wmaster0 in my /etc/network/interfaces
<sirdork> Help my sound is detected but won't work
<nipa> i have a problem with my two monitors. i'm running ubuntu 7.04 with a dualhead graphics card. i have a 15" monitor rotated and a 17" non-rotated. i want to run twinview, but be able to rotate the 15". if i manually try adding rotate parameters to xorg.conf, it rotates the 17" as well
<nipa> check if it's using your onboard
<nipa> that's what happened to me
<edj> exit
<loguser1> _zach_:  but will the app be installed as it is ?
<danbhfive> loguser1: the apps will be updated to later versions, but other than that, they will be the same
<Templar> any of you guys use a firewall on ubuntu?
<Templar> or do i even need one?
<danbhfive> for example, firefox kept all my bookmarks, and extentions
<bulmer> yes, we use iptables
<loguser1> k
<bradv_> Templar: Try install firestarter. It is a configuration tool for your firewall.
<nipa> anyone know if there's anything i can do concerning my problem?
<pr1r> hello again i have another question... i got the video working on my geforce fx 5200 now... but now the other monitor is off... and in screens and graphics i try to "test" the other monitor and when i do the program tries and then vanishes... how do i go about getting 2 monitors on 2 separate video cards to work...
<dissection> Under ifconfig, I have an extra interface "wmaster0". How do I get rid of it? It has the same MAC address as wlan0, with extra 0s.
<pr1r> thank you in advance
<Templar> thanks
<emma> Templar,  I use firestarter. I think it is a GUI for the iptables.
<bulmer> dissection-> does it also show when using  "ip a"
<loguser1> danbhfive:  last thing. if i pluge that hardrive to an other pc. with different hardware. like from p3 to p4. will kubuntu work?
<bradv_> dissection: Why do you want to get rid of it? Is it causing a problem?
<emma> Templar,  you can see if you have it by going to settings>administration and seeing if you have an app called 'Firestarter'
<nipa> dan, probably not
<nipa> but i'm not sure
<Templar> cheers - will do
<_zach_> prlr, have you tried googling for double headed xconfig's?
<pyrak> how do i connect to my password-protected network with wifi radar?
<emma> If you don't have it and you want it then you can find firestarter in synaptic package manager.
<danbhfive> loguser1: I think so, I moved this harddrive from an amd athlon to a pentium dual core
<Ildjarn_> Under ifconfig, I have an extra interface "wmaster0". How do I get rid of it? It has the same MAC address as wlan0, with extra 0s.
<loguser1> ok
<Templar> just converted my dad to xubuntu there and he loves it!
<pr1r> _zach_ yes i have googled a bunch of different things from that to installing nvidis drivers... etc... im not a slacker... ive been at this since noon
<danbhfive> loguser1: as long as it is the same architecture... it will use the the same kernel
<Templar> runs a treat on his old laptop
<jmazaredo> Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<_zach_> prlr: just curious... because I know very little on the topic
<pr1r> i tried xinerama
<jmazaredo> anyone can help me with that
<pr1r> like
<pr1r> last ubuntu build
<pr1r> didnt care for it
<pr1r> never worked
<bradv_> Ildjarn_: You have the same problem as dissection???
<nipa> can someone help me with my rotated twinview problem?
<jmazaredo> pici u there
<_zach_> prlr: so you've got 2 video cards and you want two separate outputs?
<Ildjarn_> bradv_: I'm dissection. Having electricity problems here and getting disconnected every few minutes.
<bung> hey i accidently reformatted my /boot ... is there a way to get it working agian without reinstall? i get the feeling grub-install isnt enough cuz the kernel will be missing... thoughts?
<matjan> anyone familiar with using samba for sharing a linux folder in an xp virtual machine?
<pr1r> 2 separate video cards, 1 pci 1 agp and i want to stretch the desktop across them
<matjan> that is, using vmware server
<danbhfive> bung: maybe reinstall the kernel?  just a wild guess
<bradv_> Ildjarn_: Why do you want to get rid of it? Is it causing problems?
<loguser1> k
<gRaCiOsO> i have a problem with my usb memory it cant be mounted o something like it i cant see it some one could help me? i use feisty
<jmazaredo> i got error on apt-get update
<loguser1> thx
<Ildjarn_> bradv_: No but it's not supposed to have been there in the first place
<jmazaredo> repository error
<_zach_> prlr: sounds like a tall order...
<pyrak> how do i connect to a password-protected network with wifi radar?  or in general?
<bradv_> Ildjarn_: If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it. Perhaps you need it for something.
<pr1r> _zach_: yeah ive been trying this since ubuntu 5.04 or something
<JPSman> are there any commands that would make ubuntu detect my LCD screen?
<Ildjarn_> hm
<pr1r> i continue every time a new build comes out to do this and end up going back to windows
<_zach_> prlr: i'd almost recommend writing something yourself if you're hardcore enough :-P
<pr1r> i wish
<pr1r> im shocked i got flock on here
<danbhfive> JPSman: are you changing screens or something?
<Ildjarn_> bradv_: I'm not sure if it has got anything to do with not letting my wireless connect automatically.
<sirdork> can someone please help me with my sound
<pr1r> ima steal this part from my boss computer and just try to run both monitors from the 1 card
<bradv_> Ildjarn_: I have wmaster0 on my computer
<pr1r> thanks for the help tho man i really do appreciate it
<Ildjarn_> Hm, okay.
<JPSman> danbhfive - nope I R is trying to duel monitor
<_zach_> prlr: not showing any bias anywhere... but use whatever os works for you best
<nipa> it appears i can't rotate a monitor in a twinview setup.. anyone know how i can get compiz fusion working with xinerama, or last ditch solution, two seperate X screens? i've tried two seperate X screens, but one of the monitors has about 1-2 seconds delay in opening anything
<pr1r> _zach_ i hate windows... i love ubuntu... i really wanna use it
<JPSman> danbhfive - however it doesn't seem to want to recognize my LCD, it only does when the VGA is unplugged
<_zach_> prlr: see I like ubuntu, but sometimes I'd rather use windows
<jmazaredo> http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.bz2: Hash Sum mismatch
<_zach_> prlr: gaming mostly
<pr1r> ubuntu is installed everywhere else, on my pen drive, on my home computer, ive always wanted it here at work i just cant not have 2 monitors
<_zach_> prlr: wine just isn't mature enough to run ANYTHING quite yet
<danbhfive> JPSman: well, if you were putting in a new monitor, I would suggest running a varient of sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsever-org
<pr1r> yeah im big on the hl2dm, lol
<danbhfive> or something like that
<pr1r> ill brb ima go tell him i need that shit back
<pr1r> lol
<pr1r> thanks again
<_zach_> prlr: some guy in the acm at my university runs the new tf on wine
<_zach_> prlr: don't ask me how
<whitespy9> howdy
<nipa> i would try running tf2 on wine
<inversekinetix> can anyone help me install MAME and MESS please?
<Ildjarn_> tf?
<_zach_> team fortress
<nipa> but i need to sort out some space for steam
<nipa> it does work
<nipa> just.. not that well as windows
<ryan_> hey guys, i installed a dial up modem in 7.04 and also installed the driver, problem is i can't dial out it trys but just seems to get stuck any suggestions?
<littleball> hello, what package is for bind dns server?
<_zach_> nipa, it's that way for almost everything emulated
<whitespy9> apt-get command for mp3 codecs anyone?
<JPSman> danbhfive - "    Package `xsever-org' is not installed and no info is available.   "
<littleball> i did apt-cache search bind, which does not return the DNS server package
<_zach_> whitespy9: something involving lame
<soulfire> my LiveCD is good (checked for errors, none came up) and whenever I click the install option, after the loading bar goes away, Ubuntu hangs at the desktop for what seems like hours.  is there a way to get around this?
<whitespy9> exsqueege me zach?
<danbhfive> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nipa> whitespy9, try looking at the gstreamer packages
<_zach_> whitespy9, the program that does mp3 type things "lame"
<soulfire> danbh where do i enter this?
<nipa> i got my mp3 support using those
<_zach_> whitespy9, lame aint an mp3 encoder
<_zach_> recursive acronyms... such fun
<danbhfive> wo, sorry soulfire, that wasn't for you
<soulfire> oh nps
<pyrak> anything on connecting to a password-protected network with wifi radar?
<soulfire> so many people here:P
<danbhfive> :)
<JPSman> i am here :OD
<soulfire> but yea.. i can't figure out why it hangs at the desktop loading screen
<danbhfive> JPSman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<_zach_> pyrak, isn't there a box in there somewhere for a password?
<pyrak> _zach_, yeah, but it's confusing, it says "key"
<JPSman> danbhfive - "   xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<JPSman>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071120193516    "
<pyrak> _zach_, and entering the key in there doesn't work
<_zach_> pyrak, hrm
<_zach_> pyrak, anything useful in the manpage/google?
<pyrak> _zach_, there's also a field that says "WPA"
 * JPSman is a complete and utter NEWB
<pyrak> _zach_, not google, didn't check the manpage
<danbhfive> JPSman: yeah, keep track of that stuff, thats exactly what that command does
<danbhfive> it overwrites xorg.conf
<_zach_> pyrak, wep is the weak one, wpa is the strong one... maybe try it in that space?
<danbhfive> if does a re-detect of your video card drivers and monitors
<_zach_> pyrak, i'd assume you're using wpa anyways
<pyrak> well, in WPA, it says "Driver"
<littleball> hello, who  can help me check whether bind9 is in the repository?
<pyrak> not "key"
<sirdork> Someone please help.  I can't get my sound working
<_zach_> pyrak, wno that you mention it... i never figured that out either...
<_zach_> sirdork, what's the prob?
<inversekinetix> can anyone help me install MAME and MESS please?
<littleball> Package bind9 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sirdork> _zach_ it won't make a sound
<DHINESH> how to install missing plugins ? now i am using realplayer to play mp3 file
<_zach_> inversekinetix, have you hit up google yet?
<danbhfive> littleball: have you check you repos?
<_zach_> sirdork, any clues or hints as to why?
<littleball> yes. Package bind9 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<littleball>  is the returned msg
<pyrak> _zach_, i was suspecting that it had to come in the form of a "connection command"
<inversekinetix> _zach_ of course
<littleball> i searched both au. and us. repository
<sirdork> _zach_ the card is ditected but alsa and oss won't play a single noise
<danbhfive> littleball: System > Administration > Software Sources
<JPSman> danbhfive - so should I now restart?
<pyrak> _zach_, but i'm a noob to the command line, i'd have no idea how to go about it
<_zach_> sirdork, sound is turned up?
<danbhfive> JPSman: yes, or you can hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<sirdork> _zach_ yup the sound is turned up but nothing
<_zach_> pyrak, the gusty has some wireless stuff built in
<_zach_> sirdork, both on the speakers and alsa-conf?
<_zach_> sirdork, I've had foot in mouth moments where alsa was muted
<sirdork> _zach_ yes both
<DHINESH> anyone help me.... how to install missing plugins ? Now i want to play realplayer to play mp3 file..
<JPSman> WOW that was fast :OD
<Azrael24> hi guys...I'm looking for a tv tuner card to make my computer a multimedia center with 7.10 - question is, what's a good tv tuner card that works with GG, and supports closed caption? (I'm deaf btw)
<kazol3> Anyone here familiar with the AES wifi encryption "key renewal" setting?
<JPSman> <-------- second day using this :OD
<Azrael24> JPSman...they're pretty quick in here, and quite supportive
<_zach_> inversekinetix, have you checked out: http://my.opera.com/Mr%20Green/blog/show.dml/171040
<_zach_> sirdork, so the driver loads sound is on... and nothing's comin out
<danbhfive> JPSman, did it work?
<sirdork> _zach_ that's about it
<inversekinetix> _zach_: yep, it installs the old version, I need the newest version
<littleball> danbhfive, i am using remote console. not UI
<JPSman> danbhfive - Well, my LCD is now my main screen and my VGA is all wako like the resolution is too high
<UbuntMe> Hi
<_zach_> inversekinetix, build from source?
<JPSman> danbhfive - There is no option for changing my VGA resolution in the "screens and graphics" app
<UbuntMe> Hows it going?
<danbhfive> hmm, it sounds like a start, you may be able to fix, doh!
<_zach_> sirdork, to tell you the truth I know little about tinkering with the sound... :-\
<UbuntMe> Hey guys, I have a problem
<JPSman> danbhfive - shows screen 2 as "disabled"
<danbhfive> do you mean there is only one resolution?
<JPSman> eh i;ll play with it
<JPSman> no two screens are listed
<squish102_> what is the best tool to set up samba with writable shares?
<_zach_> sirdork, was it working before, or is this a fresh ubuntu... any ideas on what changed to make it not work?
<JPSman> OH but my visual effects are now turned off :O(
<EchoBinary> so ive messed up my xfce config and cant get any windows, is there a command to reset every configuration option?
<_zach_> sirdork, maybe a driver or kernel-module?
<UbuntMe> I can only change my resolution up to 1024-768.  How can I make the resolution higher?
<danbhfive> littleball: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<JPSman> brb, gonna reboot
<sirdork> _zach_ I was on windows then I installed ubuntu and no sound
<Azrael24> sirdork - are you trying to resolve sound?
<_zach_> UbuntMe, try changing your monitor... i think plugnplay only allows up to 1024x768... others can go bigger
<pyrak> _zach_, also, the key _is_ WEP i think, that's the setting that makes it work in network-manager
<danbhfive> JPSman, yeah, visual effects will be turned off, do you have a graphics card?
<danbhfive> hmmm, he left
<sirdork> _zach_ resolve sound ??????????/
<inversekinetix> _zach_: I built the latest version for it but it need a front end, i cant get anything to wok
<UbuntMe> _zach_:  Well, I have a laptop....
<_zach_> sirdork, i have no idea
<littleball> danbhfive, oh, i know this file. the orig ones are sg. Because it does not work, i chage to us. and au. both not work
<Azrael24> hi guys...I'm looking for a tv tuner card to make my computer a multimedia center with 7.10 - question is, what's a good tv tuner card that works with GG, and supports closed caption? (I'm deaf btw) any suggestions?
<littleball> work now. thanks
<_zach_> inversekinetix, so you installed the packages and then installed the newest from source?
<dai1313> sirdork; try reloading driver?
<_zach_> UbuntMe, try looking thru the list of monitors for whatever looks closest to what you have
<sirdork> _zach_ several times
<JPSman> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clever[rev]> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<UbuntMe> I use to have this thing I got from add/remove where I could change the reselution higher.  then I restarted ubuntu from scratch, so I know its out there.
<JoeThomas> I just built mysql5.0.45 from source, and it says i dont have mysqladmin
<inversekinetix> _zach_:  yes but the front ends wont recognize the latest sdls
<danbhfive> JPSman: are you using a restricted driver for you graphics card?
<JPSman> danbhfive - yeah :O'
<_zach_> UbuntMe, try looking thru the settings/preferences for something resoluation related
<_zach_> inversekinetix, sdl?
<danbhfive> JPSman: i suggest uninstalling, reboot, and reinstalling the driver
<danbhfive> it may bring back the eye candy
<inversekinetix> _zach_: sdl is the graphics library for it i think
<Fleg> alright.  how do I install ubuntu via lan
<UbuntMe> _zach_:  Ya, doesn't work.
<jmazaredo> !hash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JPSman> danbhfive - eye candy is back - but it does not like dualing with that restricted driver on
<Aintaer> Hmm, netstat -l takes a long time right before it hits sshd, is this something to be worried about?
<offseid> Is there a way for me to minimize Xchat to the systray?
<JPSman> danbhfive - cuz i'm back to my first monitor :O,
<dsmith_> hi
<danbhfive> JPSman: well, I'm at the limits of my knowledge  :(  I just knew that one command
<Peddy> Can somebody please tell me if there is a way to burn an AVI file to a DVD in Ubuntu?
<peterbilt> Aintaer using netstat -tunap is a good non-root or sudo output.
<dsmith_> im new to ubuntu, however how can I change the window management icons from right to left?
<_zach_> UbuntMe, reconfigure xorg.conf?
<DShepherd> Peddy, yeah...Places -- Cd/Dvd Creator put your file there.. and click write to disc
<Azrael24> peddy...I'm curious to learn this too...I got battlestar galatica 'razor' and been trying to burn it to dvd - from avi file
<_zach_> inversekinetix, maybe build the frontends from source too?
<JPSman> danbhfive - do you know of any slow but steady tutorials online where I can learn the in's and out's of linux/ubuntu/gutsy?
<Peddy> DSheperd: but will that make it playable in a normal DVD player?
<Azrael24> peddy...I heard of 'tovo' or something?
<Peddy> tovid?
<inversekinetix> _zach_:  i dont know how to i tried and its a nighmare
<_sam_> is it possible to run network-manager outside of gnome?
<Azrael24> that's the one!  tovid
<Azrael24> tried it?
<danbhfive> little: glad it worked out
<DShepherd> Peddy, not sure
<UbuntMe> _zach_:  whats that?
<_zach_> inversekinetix, sometimes that's the difficulty on staying bleeding edge
<_sam_> re network-manager, i actually mean outside of X11
<DShepherd> Peddy, can pop the dvd in and double click on the file...
<Peddy> DShepherd: I don't think it will... Any other ideas (some software maybe)?
<soulzz2003> is the ubuntu livecd install suppose to take longer then 30 minutes?  mines been idle at the desktop with nothing for about 1 hour now
<Peddy> DShepherd: I mean playing it on a physical DVD player
<inversekinetix> _zach_:  i dont understand why the repositories are 15 versions behind
<Peddy> it won't work
<_zach_> inversekinetix, is there anyone out there that builds the newest releases of mame for people to use on a separate repo?
<DShepherd> Peddy, oh, .. no bright ideas left for that though
<_sam_> soulzz2003: is it stuck on any specific screen in the installer?
<_zach_> UbuntMe, it can be kinda nitty gritty but it's how you can configure your monitor/videocard/resolution manually
<Peddy> ok thanks though
<inversekinetix> there are no packages. you have to build it from source
<Fleg> JPSMan
<Fleg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500020
<_zach_> inversekinetix, ain't that a beotch
<slliness> jingle bells
<_zach_> inversekinetix, maybe post on the forums and hope for the best?
<danbhfive> JPSman, no I don't. I just look at the forums myself
<inversekinetix> _zach_:  Ive tried, but no one helps, I guess Ill just have to use windows for these basic tasks
<JPSman> danbhfive - thank you for your help anyway :D
<_zach_> inversekinetix, i know how you feel
<Fleg> JPSman go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500020
<danbhfive> JPSman, you could check out ubuntu.com, I;m sure it has somthing
<Peddy> Anybody know how to burn an AVI file to a DVD in ubuntu?
<JPSman> Fleg - thanks :OD
<inversekinetix> _zach_:  i guess linux/ubuntu isnt quite ready yet\
<_zach_> inversekinetix, it's a lot better than it used to be... but still not perfect for everything
<_sam_> games are the big gap right now
<_zach_> huge
<sirdork> can anyone else help me tinker with the sound?
<soulzz2003> cegeda helps
<soulzz2003> a bunch ;)
<Fleg> alright. who knows how to install on lan
<_zach_> still ain't perfect
<_zach_> even starcraft runs a little glitchy on bnet
<soulzz2003> i know, but its close to it :)
<soulzz2003> its better then it was 3 years ago, thats for sure
<_zach_> it's like 11 years old
<Aintaer> Closer to perfect than windows.
<soulzz2003> oh yea
<_sam_> that's why it's not well supported
<UbuntMe> _zach_:  is it a command or a program?
<inversekinetix> its not even games, its breadth of development thats missing
<_sam_> war2 bne also sucks in cedega
<_sam_> inversekinetix: huh?
<inversekinetix> or maturity of that development
<_zach_> UbuntMe, it's a configuration file... if you don't know what it is... i'd recommend against messing with it... it can be tiresome to fix
<_sam_> inversekinetix: help me out with an example
<soulzz2003> so does anyone have an idea how to fix a desktop freeze - i can't get past it.. no icons show up whatsoever.
<UbuntMe> ok
<_sam_> soulzz2003: hit ctrl-alt-backspace and see if it comes around
<Jimmi_jones> I just started a fresh reinstall of 7.1 on my laptop. Anyone here who can help me get my Broadcom 4311 internal working on it once the install is done? The restricted drivers didn't do it for me before.
<_zach_> soulzz2003, that'll restart the window manager
<soulzz2003> _sam_ and _zach_ thanks;)
<UbuntMe> So, know one elce knows how I  can change my resolution past 1024-768?
<_zach_> soulzz2003, i had problems in ubuntu gusty with that
<soulzz2003> do i to this on the desktop?
<_sam_> soulzz2003: anywhere in the GUI
<soulzz2003> or during the livecd boot screen
<_zach_> soulzz2003, had something to do with suspend I think... idk... I switched to xubuntu and now have a whole new set of issues
<soulzz2003> oh ok
<soulzz2003> _zach_ have you tried kubuntu?
<inversekinetix> _sam_  Im big into emulation, I have emulators for everything under windows, setting them up is easy, theyre easy to configure with usually excellent guis, there are many up to date ones,   no trying to do this on linux has so far been nothing but a long long headache/nightmare
<craptasticles> I'm having problems with grub. It's saying error 21: disk does not exist.
<_zach_> soulzz2003, not yet... but I think if i can work out the kinks in xubuntu I'll be fine... I'd prefer lightweight
<marek_> sorry 4 my english
<_sam_> oh, yeah, emu devs kind of do their own thing on linux.  i agree that it's a bit more standardized on windows, where the apps have a common launch method
<soulzz2003> _zach_ is xubuntu difficult for a power user (with no previous knowledge of linux) to install?
<_sam_> i have fceu and zsnes set up on my mythtv box.. you need a little bit of CLI experience to do that comfortably, and even then it was a little weird getting roms with spaces in the filenames to start properly.  but that's a mythtv thing.
<_zach_> soulzz2003, idk... it installs easy... just configuring everything and working out the kinks is giving me trouble
<marek_> when i use apt-build, which processor i must select? when i use amd mobile sempron 3400+ i686?
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: it sounds like you have grub pointed to a partition or disk that isn't there, is your machine not booting?
<krs1> I'm having trouble with Gutsy, w/ screensaver and powersaving turned off, after about 5 minutes the screen goes black.  can anyone help me prevent this?
<_zach_> _sam_, are you using that new scheduling thing?
<_sam_> _zach_: schedules direct?
<_sam_> i like it.
<craptasticles> jimmi_jones: well, I'm trying to boot a second disk that contains windows
<_zach_> _sam_, i have a dedicated myth box but i kinda stopped using it when I went to school
<Whisperkiller> can someone help me with my ati driver automatic installer? https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.42.3-inst.html the instructions dont seem to be working on gutsy x64.  The part im stuck on is getting the automatic installer to run.
<inversekinetix> _sam_ installing an emulator shouldnt have to involve compiling front and back ends from source, espcially when they use different compilers that you have to figuire out first and then mess around with cryptic configuration files
<soulzz2003> well, i tried ctrl+alt+backspace.. same thing
<armdsp> test 1234
<inversekinetix> it doesnt nothing more that alienate and exclude many many people
<craptasticles> I can boot the first disk that has ubuntu and from there I can mount/browse the windows disk but it just won't let me boot from it
<_zach_> _sam_, now i'm home for thanksgiving and idk if it's worthwhile to go thru and figure out the new one for the week i'll be here
<armdsp> #ubuntu
<_sam_> actually, my wife is the biggest myth user in the house -- so now the tv schedules are another bill i have to pay
<_zach_> _sam_, that and I need a new case... sleeping with that thing in my room is hell... it's louder than a jetplane
<craptasticles> and the thing is that I let grub configure itself from the live cd
<marek_> someone can help me with apt-build?
<JPSman> is there any way to do a "transparent" desktop "color" for the 3D cube visual effect?
<_sam_> but it's worth it, and it seems like they're doing it for cost
<_sam_> pretty cheap!
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: is windows on the first partition of the second disk? Does grub point to the disk in the right place? IE hda, hdb, hdc... where is it plugged into your controller? Where does your bios think the disk is?
<JPSman> so that I can still see my desktop icons but see through the rest?
<_sam_> inversekinetix: what emulator was that?  sounds complicated.
<Rev> anyone know off hand a fix for the nvidia drivers 'you appear to be running an X server' error
<Whisperkiller> can someone help me with my ati driver automatic installer? https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.42.3-inst.html the instructions dont seem to be working on gutsy x64.  The part im stuck on is getting the automatic installer to run.
<marek_> please some one can help me with apt-build?
<inversekinetix> _sam_ mame
<craptasticles> jimmi_jones: well, now that I think about it, I did see a dellrestore partition and I think another one. How can I tell which partition windows is on?
<_sam_> marek_: i think you pick the arch name, which i think must be i386, right?
<marek_> i've mobile semptron 3400+, witch procesor i must select in apt-build config?
<marek_> _sam_ my procesor is i686 and i like to compile all programs to i686
<_zach_> inversekinetix, i wonder if that's why they're 15 versions behind :-P
<reya276> How can I find out if my wacom tablet is connected and to what event
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: this is just a guess, but they usually put the "restore" partitions as the second partition, about 10 gigs or so
<_sam_> inversekinetix: mame's a pretty popular emu, i'm surprised the packages don't make it easier, but i'll admit i've never used mame, so i can't be much help other than to suggest trying the packages, but that's really the first thing anyone tries, and i'm sure you've done that
<inversekinetix> yep, thanks, I guess its back to windows
<_sam_> marek_: OH.  that must be the mcpu arg for gcc
<craptasticles> hm. I booted into Ubuntu and opened computer:///
<marek_> _sam_ i would like to use apt-build world, but i don't know witch processor i must select? k6, k8, athlon....
<marek_> _sam_ have you ever use apt-build?
<craptasticles> It shows a 144.3 GB volume first (windows) then a dellrestore and dellutility.
<_sam_> marek_: no, i'm just looking it up in apt-cache.
<reya276> How can I find out if my USB Wacom tablet is connected and to what event #?
<offseid> Can anyone tell me how automatically login to XChat rather than always having to IDENTIFY to NickServ each time?
<soulzz2003> is kubuntu easier to install then ubuntu?
<danbhfive> soul: I think they are the same to install
<vocx> reya276, I think you must use "lsusb"  What do you mean what "event"?
<soulzz2003> reason i ask is.. i've about given up on installing ubuntu... just wont load to desktop
<_zach_> offseid, script?
<marek_> _sam_ thx, polish users say i must seleckt k7, bye
<Fleg> ok, new to irc.  how do i pm
<soulzz2003> double click on someones name
<danbhfive> soul: I don't think kubuntu will be different I'm afraid
<_sam_> marek_: look in the man page for gcc on line 6288
<soulzz2003> dan is there anyway around it?
<krs1> any ideas on how to 'really' turn off powersaving/screensaver in gutsy?  5 minutes and the screen goes black.  if I come back after 30 minutes, it's hard boot time.
<Cpudan80> Fleg: /msg user message
<_sam_> marek_: there's a section there that lists the available cpu types, pick the closest
<soulzz2003> i really wanted to try out linux.. it worked before, but now its stuck
<Cpudan80> soulzz2003: What's so hard about the installer?
<Whisperkiller> can someone help me with my ati driver automatic installer? https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.42.3-inst.html the instructions dont seem to be working on gutsy x64.  The part im stuck on is getting the automatic installer to run.
<danbhfive> soul: well, maybe the alternative cd would work better, but it sounds like you are having a real problem
<Cpudan80> Just double click install and answer the very simple questions
<danbhfive> you should file a bug report
<offseid> _zach_, what do you mean? is there a script i put in the textbox here? or do i have to creat something somewhere else? (sorry, not very experienced with scripts)
<Cpudan80> I'm installing ubuntu right now as a matter of fact
<_zach_> offseid, neither am I... it was just an idea... i'd look thru the manual or google
<_sam_> soulzz2003: after you hit ctrl-alt-backspace a few minutes ago, did everything come back?  with the panel and desktop icons and stuff
<soulzz2003> cpudan, the problem is when i click install from the LiveCD it does it but it hangs at the desktop
<marek_> _sam_ how can i go to line 6288?
<soulzz2003> _sam_ unfortunately nothing happened
<_zach_> offseid, i usually just dont even identify with nickserv... too lazy
<danbhfive> how much memory do you have?
<soulzz2003> plenty, 2Gigs
<Cpudan80> soulzz2003: What are the specs for your computer?
<_sam_> marek_: i use page down, but i guess you could type :6288 in the man page viewer
<offseid> _zach_, yep that's what i'm doing! i figure someone out here does it and might know...thanks for the idea anyway!
<soulzz2003> sli 7800 gt, 4800+ amd athlon x2.. x2 250 GB western digital hdd's, a8n32 sli deluxe mobo
<soulzz2003> its almost 2 years old
<_sam_> soulzz2003: bummer.  you know i think the installer hang thing happened to me once, on a computer someone was having me fix with a weird cd rom
<craptasticles> jimmi_jones: does it matter that it doesn't automatically mount?
<Scunizi> offseid, what irc client are you using.?
<soulzz2003> cd rom.... that does sound almost identical to that
<reya276> well I was follwing this tutorial and it says that if it does not recognize the tablet for /dev/input/wacom to switch it to /dev/input/event#
<danbhfive> can you install the 32 bit version?
<offseid> Scunizi, XChat
<soulzz2003> dan, i was trying to actually
<reya276> vocx: well I was follwing this tutorial and it says that if it does not recognize the tablet for /dev/input/wacom to switch it to /dev/input/event#
<Scunizi> offseid, and you want it to automatically log you in when you start xchat? with the correct nick?
<soulzz2003> i'm not sure though what you mean by 32bit, do you mean the ubuntu install?
<offseid> Scunizi, yes that's right
<_sam_> soulzz2003: there's a cdrom for the 64 bit version too..
<vocx> reya276, it is useful if you post the link to the tutorial and mention other things you've tried. Have you browsed ubuntuforums.org ?
<danbhfive> soul: yeah, there is a 32bit version of ubuntu and a 64 bit version
<_zach_> soulzz2003, i've had problems on installs for other distros in the past and it was bad cd-r's
<Scunizi> offseid, click "xchat" in the upper left corner of xchat, then choose network list
<_sam_> just thinking out loud here, what about the text based installer?
<soulzz2003> hmmmm
<Cglz> hi
<_zach_> soulzz2003, now i only use rw's
<reya276> vocx: Sorry, I was looking for it (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom)
<Scunizi> offseid, got the new window open?
<_sam_> it will need to access less data from the cdrom for GUI access and maybe sneak past a media problem
<soulzz2003> what about DVD-RW?
<Cglz> im a noob at ubuntu and im trying to create my own web server will someone please help me out
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: no, you don't have to be able to mount the partition in Ubuntu in order for Grub to boot from it. As a REGULAR USER open up /boot/grub/device.map in gedit and tell us what you see.
<_zach_> soulzz2003, cd-rw and dvd-rw's have a different ink and tend to be more reliable burns
<offseid> Scunizi, I don't have "xchat" in the upper left corner
<reya276> vocx: yes I have this is an issue I've had since Feisty
<mike3_> Cglz, tutorials online man.
<_zach_> Cglz, try finding a tutorial for "lamp"
<mike3_> Cglz, Basically step by step guides.
<_sam_> Cglz: that's a little too in-depth for this channel, but i bet there's a thread on the forums about it...
<soulzz2003> _zach_ gotcha.
<StevenHarperUK_> Cglz: Just in a terminal : sudo apt get install apache2
<Scunizi> offseid, are you using xchat for ubuntu now?
<StevenHarperUK_> Cglz: then >sudo apache2     to start it
<_sam_> Cglz: also listen to StevenHarperUK_
<_sam_> ;)
<squish102_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<craptasticles> (hd0)  /dev/sda
<craptasticles> (hd1)  /dev/sdb
<offseid> Scunizi, do you mean open the Channel List box?
<reya276> Jimmi_jones: this webserver will be for you to use locally or do you want this live on the web?
<Cglz> i installed LAMP
<StevenHarperUK_> Cglz: then stick your files in /var/www/
<_zach_> soulzz2003, just a thought...
<_zach_> soulzz2003, i missed what you said about x64 and x86?
<Scunizi> offseid, no.. if you don't have the standard menu at the top of xchat, press F9
<soulzz2003> oh
<wucheng> is there any lightweight mail client for my 128 ram computer,?
<soulzz2003> _zach_ i have a x64 processor, i figured i'd download the x64 since my processor is that.
<_sam_> wucheng: thunderbird too heavy?
<_sam_> wucheng: i like kmail, thunderbird, and alpine
<offseid> Scunizi, doesn't work - maybe it's a difference between Windows and Linux XChat? I'm on Ubuntu
<_zach_> soulzz2003, sounds like the best solution
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: it should only be a couple/three/four lines, shouldn't be a problem to post here, but you can pull a private with me if you want to keep the traffic down in here
<wucheng> yes ,my cpu is 500M and ram is 128 ,so ..
<Cglz> how do i create a mysql database?
<Scunizi> offseid, did it show up?  You should have "Xchat / View / Server / Settings / Window / Help .. I'm on ubuntu too.
<craptasticles> I already did :)
<craptasticles> scroll up a bit
<soulzz2003> so _zach_ you think the problem might be a bad CD-R?
<sipsipclick> Cglz: mysqladmin create databasename
<_sam_> soulzz2003: i agree with that idea
<squish102_> what is the best tool to set up samba with writable shares?
<_sam_> soulzz2003: what about other apps on the live cd -- try starting firefox or some other app on the cd
<offseid> Scunizi, no F9 didn't do anything...on my menu bar I have IRC Edit Network Discussion Go Help
<_sam_> squish102_: swat works well
<_sam_> squish102_: i also like vi
<squish102_> lol _sam_
<zeeble> hi. just installed gusty and i have a slight issue.. when i do an aptitude install <package>, i get the following error perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<soulzz2003> _sam_ when i said livecd i meant when i bootup on the livecd and click start/install.  it hangs at the desktop
<_sam_> but seriously swat is great
<StevenHarperUK_> squish102_: use the SYSTEM |ADMIN | Shared Folders
<Cglz> sipsip: I dont find that
<Scunizi> offseid, what version of ubuntu?  I've never seen a menu like that.
<_sam_> oh, jeez, so modern
<Whisperkiller> can someone PLEASE help me? give me some advice?  tell me tough luck? lol
<ray_> question, ubuntu is seeing my usb 2.0 ports as usb 1.1 how do i go about fixing that?
<offseid> Scunizi, Gutsy - and I'm using xchat-gnome 0.18
<boxxertrumps> OH WHY DOES SUDO EXIST??? WHYYYYY!!!!!
<squish102_> StevenHarperUK_: the Shared Folders doesnt seem to make them writable... maybe it is my windows client that is a problem
<_zach_> soulzz2003, it's just an idea... but then again if it's something else... you can always rewrite the rw :-P
<Whisperkiller> im trying to install my ati drivers and i could REALLY use some help
<Scunizi> offseid, ah.. ok.. I think I loaded just the standard xchat from synaptic.. hang on.
<Cglz> how do i make the www file writeable sorry i know im a noob
<offseid> Scunizi, ok
<boxxertrumps> what do you need, Whisperkiller?
<StevenHarperUK_> squish102_: You have to have READ permissions as the user you log onto samba as
<soulzz2003> _zach_ i'm hesitant to do so.. my windows dir is messed up in which it will not allow me to access the internet/
<_zach_> soulzz2003, i've also heard things about gentoo having good 64 bit support... but that's just what I've heard
<craptasticles> jimmi_jones: did you see my device.map?
<soulzz2003> _zach_ whats a could isoburner?
<_sam_> Whisperkiller: ati drivers are a pita to install, but i think you've got no bites because it's actually too involved for such a fast moving channel -- i'd try searching the forums
<ray_> Whisperkiller: check your restricted drivers
<soulzz2003> good*
<_sam_> 64 bit people: what still sucks?  flash?  java?
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: where was I supposed to see it at?
<Whisperkiller> _sam_: i have for days....
<Templar> when i installed ubuntu from scratch does it completely format my drive - ie. wipe everything that I had under xp completely?
<craptasticles> (hd0)  /dev/sda
<craptasticles> (hd1)  /dev/sdb
<_stink_> my friend's stock install of gutsy isn't showing CDs under GNOME when they're inserted. Is there something we can check to explain why?
<_zach_> Whisperkiller, I've got ati drivers too
<boxxertrumps> Templar: it doesn't have too
<Whisperkiller> ray_: those crash the system...i have to use the new drivers just posted on ati's website
<ray_> ok
<vocx> _sam_, there is a 64-bit subforum on ubuntuforums.org You may ask there.
<_zach_> Whisperkiller, i've just used the fglrx ones from the "restricted-drivers" manager
<_zach_> soulzz2003, ?
<StevenHarperUK_> _stink_: is the CDdrive in System | Admin | Hardware info?
<Templar> i selected the standard install so would it have then
<Whisperkiller> _zach_: have you got a radeon x1950 agp?
<_sam_> i use wodim in ubuntu to burn isos, and in windows i use something called "ISO Recorder" which is put out by some dude named alex something-or-other
<boxxertrumps> Templar: use gparted on the liveCD to shrink the NTFS partition, then make sure you "install on free space" when installing ubuntu'
<ray_> ubuntu is seeing my usb 2.0 ports as usb 1.1 how do i go about fixing that?
<_zach_> Whisperkiller, radeon mobility x1300
<Cglz> how do you make the www folder writeable
<sipsipclick> how well does shrinking NTFS work?
<Whisperkiller> there seems to be an issue with ati drivers and the x1950 agp card....even ati says thers a problem with that particular card
<soulzz2003> _sam_ i'll give that a try.  thanks
<boxxertrumps> i have the x1300 aswell
<Scunizi> offseid, I just looked at it.. it's easier to use the standard xchat client then xchat gnome. At least in my experience..  you can install xchat now even though your running xchat gnome
<boxxertrumps> sipsipclick: well enough
<Templar> thanks
<StevenHarperUK_> Cglz: sudo chown -R YOURUSER /var/www
<offseid> Scunizi, through Synaptic?
<_zach_> Whisperkiller, drivers can suck real hard sometimes on linux
<craptasticles> jimmi_jones: pm
<boxxertrumps> Templar: you've already gotten ubuntu installed then?
<Scunizi> offseid, yes .. just search for xchat and you'll see it a little above the xchat-gnome
<V2os> Can someone tell me how to get the newline character in a mastroka video's subtitle to work, instead of just printing itself?
<dev_noob> how do I get Ubuntu 7.04 to redetect my video mode capability?
<offseid> Scunizi, yeah I saw that I think when I installed this one, assuming a Gnome-specific one would be better - hold on
<Templar> ya but puttin it on another machine now
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: how is that? try right clicking on my nick and choosing "open dialog window"
<boxxertrumps> kk
<craptasticles> jimmi_jones: no, I sent you a pm. check your tabs?
<astro76> !xconfig | dev_noob
<ubotu> dev_noob: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Cglz> stevenharper: I go invalited option
<Cglz> got*
<toresn> how can i remap my caps lock key to other keys (i.e. esc)?
<ray_> how do i get ubuntu to see my usb2.0 as 2.0 instead of seeing them as usb1.1?
<StevenHarperUK_> sudo chown -R YOURUSERNAME /var/www
<StevenHarperUK_> should do it
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: Yeah, I got that you think you did that, but I don't have anything on this side to show for it.
<dev_noob> danke, Astro76
<Extravert> Can someone help me get Qualcomm PureVoice (Qclp) codec?
<craptasticles> jimmi_jones: wierd. It says I sent you one.
<Scunizi> offseid_, you back yet?
<craptasticles> jimmi_jones:anyway, my device.map shows hd0 as /dev/sda and hd as /dev/sdb
<sacul> join #ubuntu-es
<shyko> buenas
<craptasticles> hd1 as /dev/sdb**
<shyko> alguien me puede ayudar a cambiar la resolucion de pantalla en buntu?
<Rev> hey whoever was trying to help me with my steam problem
<Rev> i ended up fixing it by reverting to an old graphics driver
<Extravert> oh Qualcomm isnt supported?
<Extravert> sux to b me
<Rev> weird
<offseid> Scuzini, back
<Scunizi> craptasticles, all drives in Gutsy are labeled sda, sdb, sdc etc.. regardless if they are ide or sata
<ray_> does anyone know how to change what ubuntu sees for usb
<kyleBAKED> Hello, I am getting an error while booting concerning my hard drive and partitions. My system is working fine, I'm not sure what the problem is affecting, but if somone wants to help I can show you my fsck log
<Scunizi> offseid, ok,  load it and go through the initial stuff
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: it does say that hd1 is /dev/sdb right? That was just a typo? Your windows disk is a stand alone disk, right? On your second controller channel?
<offseid> Scunizi, done. I'm in.
<craptasticles> shyko: resolucion es en la menu de systema
<kyleBAKED> it is along the lines of "unable to resolve uuid= ..."
<Scunizi> offseid, you have the window open after clicking xchat?
<User2005> I use the other one...
<ray_> does gutsy have support for ehci / ohci
<craptasticles> ack. I crashed. Yes, that was a typo
<offseid> Scunizi, for Network List?
<offseid> Scunizi, if so, yes
<craptasticles> hd1 /dev/sdb
<vocx> ray_, devices are handled by the kernel, why do you think your USB is viewed as 1.1 ?
<ray_> i dont know
<toresn> how can i remap my caps lock key to other keys (i.e. esc)?
<Scunizi> offseid, yes.. ok. in that window type your nick in the first box labeled "Nick Name:"
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: and the windows file system you are trying to boot is on a seperate physical disk from Ubuntu, right?
<craptasticles> correct
<offseid> Scunizi, done
<ray_> when i was running widows i didnt have a prob with it seeing it as 2.0
<Scunizi> offseid, then in user name type the same thing and your real name in the real name box.
<ferrell420> whats up
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: How many hard drive channels on your motherboard?
<offseid> Scunizi, okay
<vocx> ray_, I mean, how do you know for sure? Does it pop  message telling you it is 1.1 and not 2.0?
<ferrell420> daaamn
<Scunizi> offseid, now in the network list find "Freenode" and highlight it, then click "Edit" to the right.
<craptasticles> Jimmi_jones: 4, but only 2 bays. One of the channels is blue and the others are black.
<ferrell420> this is wild
<offseid> Scunizi, okay, got it....
<ray_> no, but in my device manager it calls it a usb 1.1
<brandon_> how do I install a tar.bz2
<spowers> should i use debootstrap to build a chroot for nfs-booting my ubuntu box?
<craptasticles> Jimmi_jones: If I plug the windows drive into the blue port it boots windows. Right now I have the ubuntu disk in it
<Scunizi> offseid, in the top of the box under servers for Freenode there is probably "irc.freenode.net" right?
<offseid> Scunizi, yes
<mneptok> craptasticles: is the Windows disk PATA or SATA?
<craptasticles> both sata
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: are they paired off, one black with the blue and the other two blacks a bit away?
<_zach_> brandon_, extract it and install?
<craptasticles> Jimmi_jones: evenly spaced
<Scunizi> offseid, highlight that line and click edit.  Change it to chat.freenode.net/8001
<craptasticles> in a square shape
<brandon_> _zach_: how though?
<amir_> Can anyone tell me a good contact management software where you can insert phone meeting notes.. similar to ACT!  ?
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: are you plugging the drive with the windows file system into the one closest to the blue one?
<offseid> Scunizi, okay done
<dissection> Hmm, isn't there vmware in the gutsy repositories? If I remember correctly, it was there in Fiesty
<_zach_> brandon_, check the man page for tar
<craptasticles> I've tried it in all different ports but that was while grub was running.
<_zach_> i want to say it's tar -xjvf
<Scunizi> offseid, put a check mark next to "use global", "Use proxy" and "auto connect" lines
<_zach_> but i'm probably wrong
<riotkittie> brandon_: what exactly are you trying to install?
<spowers> anyone got any ideas about nfs-rooting an ubuntu box?  should i start with debootstrap, or is that going to set me up for failure
<vocx> ray_, What device manager?   Use "lsusb", "lspci" and "dmesg" and see if it mentions something about it.
<offseid> Scunizi, okay done
<brandon_> swiftfox
<riotkittie> brandon_: a theme or something else?
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: do you know your mobo brand/model#
<Tixer> I accidentally knocked over my web server HDD while doing maintenance. How do I remount it?
<Scunizi> offseid, in "Channels to join" put #ubuntu, and if you want #ubuntu-effects
<brandon_> riotkittie: its swiftfox another webbrowser
<craptasticles> Jimmi_jones: um... dell? : (
<Scunizi> offseid, seperated by a comma
<ray_> k
<offseid> Scunizi, okay
<craptasticles> Jimmi_jones: looking now
<JPSman> so uh - in windows Firefox had this wonderful short cut to make the text bigger ....  how can I do that in ubuntu??
<Scunizi> offseid, in server password put your password for your registered nick.
<Aintaer> control ]?
<spowers> JPSman: ctrl +?
<JPSman> thank you thank you :OD
<spowers> (like, the same thing?)
<offseid> Scunizi, and I fill out the NickServ password too right?
<Xenguy> toresn: hang on, there is a way, I'll look it up...
<Tixer> I accidentally knocked over my web server HDD while doing maintenance. How do I remount it?
<riotkittie> brandon_:  err. are you compiling it?
<leon_pegg> Anyone know how I could get an nvidia card with 32mb to use compiz (maybe with xgl)
<jacob> anybody used systemrescuecd to resize the ubuntu partition?
<leon_pegg> I am running gusty
<brandon_> no I want to install it on my computer
<Aintaer> leon_pegg: which card?
<Scunizi> offseid, I haven't had to do that.. it reads it anyway.
<Aintaer> Geforce2?
<leon_pegg> mmm one sec
<brandon_> http://getswiftfox.com/rel-pentium4.htm
<leon_pegg> GeForce4
<craptasticles> Jimmi_jones: well it's not labeled. lspci wouldn't tell me anything, would it?
<riotkittie> brandon_:  if you're sure the executables and such are in it....  <shrug>  tar -xvfj /path/to/archive will extract it
<Scunizi> offseid, are you currently talking on xchat-gnome?
<Aintaer> Hmm, that seems to be pushing it
<offseid> Scunizi, no I think I'm on the regular XChagt
<offseid> XChat
<zeeble> i keep getting this error : perl: warning: Setting locale failed. and its fallen back to C. Is there a fix for this?
<zeeble> or do i have to reconfigure locales?
<jacob> anybody knows what channel i belong at if i want to talk about system partionings
<Scunizi> offseid, ok. it should be setup.. try disconnecting then reloading xchat and see if it auto connects.
<offseid> Scunizi, okay - be right back
<Aintaer> You could try System -> Preferences -> Appearances, Visual Effects, Extra
<leon_pegg> if i install xserver-xgl all i get is a black screen any ideas how to fix that
<Aintaer> Or Custom, and try to see when your card craps out.
<Aintaer> That's because your video ram is filled up
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: I don't know. In all reality I don't know that much about this. I was just trying to help out with the parts I knew about. As far as I can tell grub is not finding what it expects to on the second hard drive channel of you mobo. Could be because you have it in the wrong place, could be something else. Sorry I am not more help then that.
<leon_pegg> why never had problems with feisty
<whabo> ok here is my prob i have an AVI file converted it using DEVEDE to a videoDVD iso .. i burned the iso using CD/DVD creator .. but it doesnt run on my DVD player.. and when i run it back on my laptop i get sound but no picture... ANY ideas???? thx
<Xenguy> toresn: can you /join #flood ?
<Aintaer> Is the entire screen black or are the windows black
<ray_> i see usb1-1
<FarrisG> Can anyone help me make sense of xrandr? Does it even work in gutsy with restricted nvidia drivers?
<leon_pegg> whole screen
<Scunizi> whabo, you might try burning with k3b
<craptasticles> Jimmi_jones: ok. Thanks for trying though.
<Aintaer> what are you doing with the Xgl package?
<craptasticles> you gave me some ideas.
<leon_pegg> to install it i ran sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl then i loged out and loged back in
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: np, I have gotten great help here, so I feel good when I think I can point someone in the right direction
<vocx> ray_, can you paste the output of those commands in a pastebin?
<vocx> !paste | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: good luck
<craptasticles> ty
<Scunizi> craptasticles, you having grub problems?  Does it not load ubuntu?
<craptasticles> Scunizi: close. grub doesn't load windows
<John_R> grubs are best pickled
<Jimmi_jones> craptasticles: You could always investigate LiLo
<FarrisG> I've redone my old mame cabinet. Used to run debian, but the install was about 5 years old. So I installed gutsy and everything works great, except I need the display to change to a lower resolution when I run my frontend. My display is 1280x1024, but when I run the frontend I need it to switch to 640x480
<Aintaer> leon_pegg: I'd suggest not using Xgl and use AIGLX instead
<Aintaer> There is better compatibility with Geforce cards
<Scunizi> craptasticles, is windows listed in the grub when you boot?
<offseid> Scunizi, tried it but kept getting Incorrect Password. Do I need to bracket it with <>?
<leon_pegg> I can't because i only have 32mb of video ram
<craptasticles> Jimmi_jones: i just might
<craptasticles> scunizi: yes
<Aintaer> Well Xgl is crapping out also because of that
<John_R> got a good site with howtos for making a mame cabinet?
<Scunizi> offseid, shouldn't.. CAPS  make a difference in passwords.  check that
<craptasticles> Scunizi: it gives error 21: disk does not exist
<FarrisG> xrandr gives me "not large enough for video default"
<_zach_> John_R, google
<leon_pegg> I think I may go back to fiesty
<Xenguy> toresn: if you are there, speak now :-)
<offseid> Scunizi, I did. When I did /msg NickServ it accepted my password just fine
<leon_pegg> at least there compiz worked
<Scunizi> craptasticles, check out http://users/bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm to redo grub.. It might help.
<John_R> hah, google. google is more likely to take me to a penis pill site
<craptasticles> Scunizi: 404
<Jimmi_jones> I have a brand new fresh completely updated 7.10 on my laptop, I want to get the Broadcom 4311 internal chipset working and had no luck with the restricted drivers before, can anyone here help me out?
<ray_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45327/
<Aintaer> I had compiz once fill up 256megs of graphics ram
<Scunizi> offseid, maybe try changing the position of the password from where I told you to the "nickserv" line.
<ray_> that is the url in the addy bar
<_zach_> John_R, it's all about the right search terms
<Aintaer> had to restart the x server
<musikgoat> John_R: There is a recommended book on Systm
<musikgoat> about MAME cabinets
<John_R> musikgoat: got a url?
<_zach_> John_R, but I knew this one from a while ago... http://www.arcadeathome.com/
<ant-> !bcm43xx | Jimmi_jones
<ubotu> Jimmi_jones: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<_zach_> they've got links to people's personal builds
<John_R> k thx zack, going yther enow
<John_R> awesome
<leon_pegg> I can't see why compiz that ships with gusty won't work
<musikgoat> John_R: no, sorry,  watch Systm  on Revision 3
<Scunizi> craptasticles, sorry my misstype.. try  http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<whabo>  ok here is my prob i have an AVI file converted it using DEVEDE to a videoDVD iso .. i burned the iso using CD/DVD creator .. but it doesnt run on my DVD player.. and when i run it back on my laptop i get sound but no picture... ANY ideas???? thx
<_zach_> John_R, i think there was a link on the frontpage of /. for a while for personal arcade builds too
<craptasticles> awesome. I'll check it out. thanks.
<musikgoat> John_R: http://revision3.com/systm
<Scunizi> craptasticles, np
<_zach_> John_R, http://books.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/25/1414246
<Aintaer> whabo: your video file probably had encoded audio that needs to be converted to AC3
<Aintaer> Certain DVD players will not read burnt DVD discs
<offseid> Scuzini, nope, still got incorrect password
<Aintaer> Also make sure your sound is turned on
<Aintaer> :)
<Scunizi> offseid, that's weird..... well you're one step closer! You might google for xchat on irc and see if there is a direct channel for help.. sorry I'm stuck.
<offseid> Scuzini, that's okay - thanks for helping me this far - at least I know where it takes place
<Scunizi> offseid, one tip though.. when typing a nick, type the first few characters and hit TAB to complete the rest.. work great.
<Scunizi> *works
<User2005> Whats the best way to get a locked file off your desktop ?
<_zach_> yeah until it tab completes to the wrong name
<_zach_> which is does for me all the time
<dissection> Anyone know why vmware was removed from the repositories in Gutsy?
<toresn> Xenguy: hi, i'm here now :)
<whabo> are there better burning tool than CD/DVD creator .... ??? i really need to burn this videoDVD iso file but it wont work on my DVD player using cd/DVD creator... :(
<Xenguy> toresn: ahh, OK...
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Scunizi> User2005, you could get to a terminal and type gksudo nautilus and delete it form there.  Then close the nautilus window cause it has root privlidgs
<User2005> I should try that...
<Cpudan80> I am trying to install compiz on Gutsy -- and it says I need to enable the restricted ATi driver
<Cpudan80> But ehh - it doesn't show up in the restricted driver thing...
<whabo>  are there better burning tool than CD/DVD creator .... ??? i really need to burn this videoDVD iso file but it wont work on my DVD player using cd/DVD creator... :(PS. i created the Iso using DEVEEDE from a .AVI file.
<vocx> ray_, wow that's a huge dmesg. Exactly what is the device you wish to use? A Joystick? I can't really tell. But this seems like some hardware kernel stuff. Better browse the net for some answers. Good luck.
<ray_> thanks
<Cpudan80> Anybody have any ideas as to why it wouldn't show up?
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anyone tell me the best way to burn a cd image with something other than k3b
<Wifi-Phreak> ?
<ray_> i am trying to sift through my kernel and get everything right, and get rid of things that arent important
<_zach_> whabo, google
<_zach_> whabo, there's a LOT of burning programs
<boxxertrumps> sorry to say, but k3b is the best way
<boxxertrumps> IMO
<_zach_> whabo, you can even use commandline ones
<John_R> good luck ray. tried to compile a decent feisty kernel for an amd k6 chip about a month ago, no good
<ray_> but my real problem is is getting every damned periphial so i can
<_zach_> whabo, check synaptic for "burning" and it'll show up with a lot
<mneptok> ray_: why bother?
<vocx> ray_, what is your motherboard?
<ray_> a list of every periphial for my compy
<_wall> interest
<ray_> its a panasonic toughbook
<ray_> cf-51 mk-1
<vocx> !enter | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vocx> mneptok, what do you mean?
<mneptok> ray_: my guess is that any performance improvements have now been made moot by the time you've spent trying to get it working
<ray_> your probly right.
<mneptok> vocx: i mean that streamlining a kernel will save you 10m in time over the life of a computer. and you'll spend 10 hours working on it.
<User2005> What a good burning program ?
<sipsipclick> i like gnomebaker
<boxxertrumps> K3B
<vocx> mneptok, and ubuntu kernels are optimized enough I suppose.
<User2005> givin that a try
<Cpudan80> Hrm
<ray_> they are, i remember my first interaction with linux was slack ware and i still dont know alot, but i thought i could handle it
<ray_> and got my ass handed to me lol
<dissection> Anyone know why vmware was removed from the repositories in Gutsy?
<Cpudan80> So... ATI drivers don't show up under restricted drivers (even though I have an ATI card) -- how can I add them?
<vocx> ray_, you cannot use the word A$$ in here
<ray_> sorry military coming out in me
<nevhood> Hi everyone, is there a guide available for dual-booting Ubuntu and Vista?
<aladinsane> Is there a way to install Real Player from Synaptic Package Manager in Gutsy? Do i need to add a new repository maybe, cause i cant find it.
<Wifi-Phreak> How do you burn an iso image with gnomebaker?
<vocx> nevhood, I'm pretty sure there is like a million
<sipsipclick> Wifi-Phreak, Tools->Burn CD Image
<vocx> Wifi-Phreak, very easy, you'll find out before I finish writing this response
<Wifi-Phreak> HAha thanks
<Cpudan80> Oh wait a minute
<Cpudan80> I was missing a damn repo
<Eric> my mouse and keyboard keep locking up.  Could someone help me out?
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me get my Radeon x800 pro working under Ubuntu 7.10, I tried the restricted drivers but got a black screen, also tried ENVY and got a white screen. Here's my thread on the ubuntu forums if anyone could help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<vocx> aladinsane, interesting question. I haven't heard of real player in years.
<_zach_> i've always hated realplayer
<Evanlec> me 2 ;p
<pr1r> ok i would like to thank everyone who helped... i got my nvidia geforce fx 5200 agp video card working on ubuntu now... im only using 1 video card and my other monitor is flashing all of these colors... how do i get the other monitor to work?   thank you in advance!
<_zach_> bloated ugly and has a tendency to ruin things
<Evanlec> pr1r, run nvidia-settings ?
<Wifi-Phreak> Check out www.Ogle.i8.com - a new search engine powered by Google
<musikgoat> yeah right
<_zach_> prlr: keep it.. the second flashy monitor will be great when you have sweet rave parties
<Drake> can anyone help me with installing Neverwinter nights without it jumping to WINE every time and not giving me a security error (security something cant be activated)
<pr1r> lol
<pr1r> its shit brown and teal, lol
<Evanlec> mm
<Evanlec> is that for real?
<aladinsane> vocx: the linux version is actually pretty good, but i would like to install it via synaptic
<_zach_> prlr: scat parties?
<pr1r> hahaha
<pr1r> 2 girls one computer
<pr1r> lol
<Pici> !ohmy | pr1r _zach_
<ubotu> pr1r _zach_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_zach_> haha
<_zach_> oops
<pr1r> what did we say?
<pr1r> oooh i see
<_zach_> yeah
<pr1r> im from nyc those words are commas
<_zach_> i'm in college
<_zach_> i cuss like a sailor
<pr1r> hahahha
<aladinsane> does anybody know of a repo with Real Player?
<_zach_> there's realplayer equivalent codecs you can get
<_zach_> though i forgot where
<Eric> Evanlec: think you could help figure out my mouse/keyboard problem?
<User2005> give that 3kb a try first...
<Drake> how do i exacue a .run file???
<Evanlec> Eric, i can try
<Drake> execute *
<_zach_> bash ./foo.run
<Evanlec> Drake, 'sh file.run'
<vocx> aladinsane, so ... you aren't sure if a package exists. It isn't in partners repositories?
<_zach_> assuming it has the proper permissions
<Evanlec> Drake, probably need to use sudo for that too
<Drake> yea
<_zach_> ls -l | grep *.run
<Eric> Evanlec: it seems that it locks up randomly but has always done it when going into a web browser (Epiphany or Firefox).
<_zach_> and you'll see if it has eXecutability
<Evanlec> Eric, which, they keyboard or the mouse?
<sipsipclick> Drake, "chmod +x file.run && ./file.run"
<sdit> test
<aladinsane> vocx: no as i said, at least i cant find it in synaptic, is there a site maybe where you can do searches in different repositories?
<_zach_> icle
<dwf_starband2> i have a usb device that came with windows software and windows drivers, can I use the drivers and the software through wine if I cant find any linux info on them?
<User2005> back to the Legacy drivers...
<Eric> Evanlec: first the mouse will stop, but the keyboard will have functionality for just a bit more (I have alt+f4'd and and ctrl-s [saved] before losing function of the keyboard as well)
<sdit> i need help
<Evanlec> Eric, sounds to me like the computer is locking up, not just the mouse/keyboard
<Eric> But immediately after that the keyboard stops and the computer speaker (internal one) will just beep if I press any combos.
<sipsipclick> dwf_starband2, what device do you need drivers for?
<Eric> Evanlec: Actually, the keyboard is still working right now...
<Eric> The mouse has stopped.
<dwf_starband2> an asix presto programmer
<sdit> how install ip pixma1000?
<dwf_starband2> its for programming pic microcontrolers
<dwf_starband2> it can actually program a multitude of controllers i just have a pic to learn with
<Eric> I can still select and open things on the desktop.
<Extravert> whats the codec to play Qualcomm audio for quicktime?
<dwf_starband2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618386
<mico> hi
<dwf_starband2> i would actually rather use it natively in linux, but havent found any info on it
<Eric> Evanlec: and the mouse isn't losing its connection (Logitech G7) because the resolution does not revert to default
<tummyacid> hello everyone!  i just cleared a new partition and ive copied the contents of /home over to it with cp -Rp /home/* /new/partition/just/formatted/and/mounted but i cannot get ubuntu to automatically mount it as /home.  I have tried editing the /etc/fstab file/
<vocx> aladinsane, well it appears there was a realplayer in the repositories long ago. What a strange issue. Seems like there is no package of it now. As I tell you, I don't really care but it's strange nevertheless.
<mico> can anybody help me out in configuring ldap server and clients in gutsy ?
<mico> please
<mico> any url ?
<User2005> anything else going on ?
<sipsipclick> dwf_starband2, i doubt that will work.  i used vmware workstation with my pickit
<dwf_starband2> ok, how does usb work with vmware? I have an xp install on vmware server
<Evanlec> Eric, im not sure what u mean
<mico> guys I have tried and is working well virtualbox instead of vmware
<tummyacid> brb
<mico> virtualbox is free
<mico> has only one version
<Evanlec> tummyacid, if u want, pastebin your fstab and i'll take a look, i just did the same procedure
<Eric> Evanlec: the G7 has three DPI resolutions you can change on the fly with LED indicators.  When it loses the wireless connection it'll revert to the default one (middle setting).
<_zach_> Evanlec, i'm considering the same... I just reformatted mine... only i put it on a new machine and copied over using rsync
<aladinsane> vocx: ok dont know why it seems so strange to you, but ok, i guess it's not totally neccessary for me to use exactly real player, i just need a slick rtps player that integrates with opera, what do you use then?
<Evanlec> Eric, oh i see
<Evanlec> _zach_, yea its a good idea, and rsync is great
<vocx> aladinsane, I use nothing. Hence why it is strange business. I just read some "helix" stuff?
<Jimmi_jones_> ant: had to go with the alternative ndiswrapper method linked to from the wiki link, but it is working finally. I am posting this from the laptop.
<jarrod_> is there a reason why i wouldnt have the recovry terminal?
<Eric> Evanlec: so is there any way (using just a keyboard) to somehow "restart" my mouse or something...or otherwise just figure out whats up?
<sipsipclick> dwf_starband2, i don't know about server version but usb works with the workstation and player version.  wikipedia claims virtualbox opensource edition doesn't support USB, btw
<Tixer> Help! I have an external USB HDD plugged in, and it's not mounting. How do I mount it? Partition is NTFS
<Evanlec> Eric, its a tough one, was it working after you first installed ubuntu?
<jarrod_> is the fail safe terminal the same as the recorvy terminal?
<Evanlec> jarrod_, prty much
<Evanlec> !ntfs | Tixer
<ubotu> Tixer: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Eric> Evanlec: Yep.  Worked from the start.  It just has these moments every once in a while (which so far have always been in a browser...maybe just a coincidence)
<Eric> Evanlec: No issues in Vista or XP, unplugging and reseating the dongle does nothing at all.
<dwf_starband2> ok ill try installing the drivers and software in vmware, dont know why i hadnt thought of that, guess i just wanted it to work naturally in linux, thanks
<vocx> Jimmi_jones_, what laptop, what card?
<mico> anyone has ldap working in linux ?
<jarrod_> Evanlec: is there a reason why i would not have the recorvy term?
<mico> gutsy
<mico> ??
<Evanlec> jarrod_, no idea
<sipsipclick> mico, what do you mean working?
<aladinsane> vocx: ok, i'll keep on looking. by the way, the meaning of Hence is therefore ;)
<Evanlec> Eric, okay but it was never not having these "moments" correct?
<Jimmi_jones_> vocx: compaq c714nr Broadcom 4311
<tummyacid> does ubuntu use /etc/fstab like most other linux's?
<mico> well... i've tried some tutorials i fond, but didn't work :(
<Evanlec> tummyacid, yes
<squish102_> why when trying to connect through samba from a windows box the username is grayed out and it says guest?
<Eric> Evanlec: Right.  Was fine in Feisty though.
<vocx> aladinsane, I type then delete and type again and delete again
<mico> sipsipclick well... i've tried some tutorials i fond, but didn't work :(
<pyrak> how do i connect to a password-protected network with wifi radar
<Evanlec> Eric, im not sure, i would search the forums first
<sipsipclick> mico, keep trying.  i've used openldap in lots of ways successfully
<tummyacid> must be some kind of trick to making fstab recognize sata partitions... all three lines for my hd are commented out in /etc/fstab
<Eric> Evanlec: Eh...any ideas what to use for a search term?  lol
<aladinsane> vocx: ok keep up the good work. good nighty
<Evanlec> tummyacid, if you like, pastebin your fstab file
<Evanlec> Eric, yea: gutsy keyboard mouse freeze
<albech> is there a way to open docx files in openoffice?
<_zach_> magic
<mico> sipsipclick ok
<pyrak> anyone have experience connecting to an encrypted wifi network with wifi radar?
<swarm> hey all. How do I copy a DVD in Gutsy?
<Bruno_> is there an RSS news visualizer that displays the feeds on your desktop, or in a screensaver, like on macs?
<JoeError> anyone know a way to basically put a "new user" button on the gdm login screen?
<Azrael24> hi guys...I'm looking for a tv tuner card to make my computer a multimedia center with 7.10 - question is, what's a good tv tuner card that works with GG, and supports closed caption? (I'm deaf btw) any suggestions?
<gnychis> is there any reason why NetworkManager should be taking 25-80% CPU?
<Evanlec> Azrael24, ive heard the hauppegauge ones are good
<Bruno_> is there an RSS news visualizer that displays the feeds on your desktop, or in a screensaver, like on macs?
<Azrael24> and supports closed caption?
<swarm> Yeah, Azrael24, Haupage WinTV. Supports CC
<ouellettesr> mike3_: you there?
<genesis> can modifying the xorg file in anyway even from the graphics card being installed cause a machine to lock up or freeze randomly?
<Azrael24> I keep coming across Haupage...seems like the way to go
<Azrael24> thanks fellas
<pipelineaudio> is CC just in software or is a real part of the hardware dsp of the video card?
<swarm> the 1800 series i use on 7.10
<Azrael24> swarm...you want to know how to copy a dvd in gutsy?  I u se KB
<jarrod_> why dont i get the option to run the recovery terminal on reboot?
<swarm> KB?
<Tixer> Nothing says "fun times!" like 60 gigs of server data loss.
<dwf_starband2> Azrael24: i would look at the mythtv website and their wiki has lots of info on hardware and what it does, mythbuntu is also an excelent way to go if your looking for the dvr capibilities through your computer
<cronik> hell evreryone
<cronik> everyone
<Bruno_> is there an RSS news visualizer that displays the feeds on your desktop, or in a screensaver, like on macs?
<troxor> swarm: k9copy
<nfusco> Hey all, im after coming back to ubuntu after a few releases, Ive just installed Gutsy on a Dell Inspiron 8500, On first load after install it prompts me about restricted driver, byt when i try to enable them, it doesnt allow me.  The drivers are for Nvidia accelerated graphics and firmware for broadcom 43xx chipset family, can any shed any light on this for me? thanks
<Evanlec> Bruno_, good question! i want one too ;p
<swarm> does it support 2 drives, troxor?
<tummyacid> fstab file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45329/  i want to mount /dev/sda2 to /home, but /mnt will do
<njdube> I created an encrypted (ext3) partition for /home with the YAST tool in openSUSE 10.2.  How can I access it from ubuntu if I switch over?
<Azrael24> swarm...k9copy all the way
<cronik> im no the type of guy who just like to come in here and get some easy answers,but i need my ubuntu up and running,is my working laptop
<swarm> sweet :)
<troxor> swarm: on the fly? I believe so, but I only have 1
<Lunz> doest anyone know how to install compiz fusion icon?
<swarm> installing
<Bruno_>  Evanlec: yeah thats a veru nice app
<swarm> Lunz: what do you mean?
<Azrael24> did a few with k9copy...no problem whatsoever
<swarm> an icon to start compiz?
<swarm> or the compiz manager?
<_zach_> cronik, what's the problem?
<cronik> my problems is that i get an error sying thet my mac address is not valid,report it my vendor
<Lunz> swarm,icon to start the compiz
<cronik> is just stops there
<Lunz> swarm,both
<cronik> that*
<_zach_> hmm
<Lunz> swarm,icon and ccsm
<swarm> Lunz: check the tutorials, that is well covered - I don't know the commands off my head and you have the same ability to google them
<cronik> the funny thing is that sometime it boots some time i dont
<cronik> another issue that i was having was the sound
<Bruno_> is there an RSS news visualizer that displays the feeds on your desktop, or in a screensaver, like on macs?
<Evanlec> tummyacid, i would try uncommenting your UUID lines, use blkid to grab the uuid's for your drives, and stick them in there
<Lunz> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<swarm> that would be neat, Bruno_
<_zach_> cronik, is this 7.10?
<cronik> yes
<ouellettesr> hello I am trying to do a remote assistance connection with a friend who sent me a request by emai, the request is in xml form, how do I use this link?
<tummyacid> blkid eh? ill try thank you, evanlec
<jarrod_> anyone ever tried to sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/ ( cuz i did and broke sudo )
<luddite> hey all, (FYI i've RTM, and googled already) how do I use tftp to upload a flash to my linksys.. i've tried the following: tftp 192.168.1.1 PUT dd-wrt.v24)micro)wrt54gv8.bin and i just get a tftp prompt..
<cronik> why would u do that jarrod
<Javid> is there a way to rig ubuntu up to work with a 1 button mouse?
<PirateHead> I'm not usre what it is about the Ogle DVD player, but it beats the shit out of Mplayer.
<cronik> zach u there
<PirateHead> I always get depressed at how much Totem sucks.
<Azrael24> swarm...what were you referring about 'compiz'?  w hat'd you want to know about it?
<Javid> I just use vlc
<Azrael24> vlc is pretty simple and effective
<cronik> anyone have the same issue ore came across an issue like that
<vocx> PirateHead, no curse words here please
<swarm> Azrael24: nothing. Lunz wanted to know
<mneptok> PirateHead: language, please
<cronik> invalid MAC address at boot up
<PirateHead> Javid: Ogle is great - better than vlc. Vlc is great too, but Ogle does DVDs like a pro.
<Azrael24> sorry...kinda hard to keep track
<PirateHead> What did I say?
<_zach_> cronik, sorry ... multitasking
<cronik> no pro
<Javid> vlc shows the moving pictures on my screen, I don't know what else is needed
<Azrael24> Pirate...heh...I'm having a sense of DejaVu...don't take it seriously, it's happened to me and I've been booted out of here
<mneptok> PirateHead: it beats the *what* out of mPlayer?
<tummyacid> ok now /etc/fstab at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45330/ sudo mount -a yields "[mntent]: line 6 in /etc/fstab is bad"
<Javid> mneptok, the word you seek is "shit"
<Azrael24> you said the $ word...*gasps*!
<PirateHead> Javid: Ogle skips forward and back faster, it lets you jump to the various menus, gives you all the right multimedia buttons.
<_zach_> cronik, i'm assuming you already hit google and all that... because I'm kinda clueless on this
<cronik> yea man
<KI4IKL> Is there a alsa 1.0.15 in backports?
<_zach_> cronik, where is it saying this?
<PirateHead> mneptok: Is #ubuntu supposed to be 11-year old friendly, or what?
<cronik> have 2 dy trying to figure this one out bro
<swarm> k9copy is copying :)
<mikeo1> glxinfo|grep vendor    server glx vendor string: is SGI  when i have an NVIDIA card, how do i change it back?
<_zach_> cronik, is it network-manager?
<Javid> anywhoo
<swarm> hope it works well :)
<dinkle> hey what is the best way to REinstall ubuntu on the same exact partition without screwing up grub from reading vista?
<mneptok> PirateHead: yes.
<Azrael24> swarm...it's a good one
<mikeo1> its an nvidia gf4 mx 440 agp card
<cronik> i manage to fix everything ,just have that in the to do list
<Javid> I have a one button mouse and I have no way to rightclick, is there a way around this?
<cronik> no
<swarm> hey Azrael24, fyi i have the hauupage wintv card
<mneptok> Javid: ctl-click
<jarrod_> how do you use the recovery consol???????
<cronik> i can pass the boot screen
<Azrael24> Pirate...I've learned that the fellas in here are trying to promote Ubuntu in the best, and most positive light
<dinkle> should i just redo it from the live cd??
<luddite> ....hello
<craptasticles> Scunizi?
<cronik> wen i press f5 i see the error "invalid mac address
<luddite> do i just type tftp
<Azrael24> swarm - oh?  and it works just fine with 7.10?  have you tried it with mythtv?
<luddite> and then connect to the ip
<PirateHead> Javid: You could certainly write a script to allow button holds + clicks to register as middle clicks, right clicks, and so on.
<luddite> select the mode?
<swarm> I havn't tried it on 7.10 honestly
<luddite> ascii versus binary?
<swarm> i rarely use it
<Javid> PirateHead, you overestimate my coding skills, of which there are none
<swarm> i used it to record my TV shows before i got a DVR
<Javid> ctrl-click doesn't work either
<cronik> another problem is a acpi bug in the hp laptop that im trying to find a work around
<cronik> but no luj so far
<Azrael24> swarm...you could consider making your system a multimedia down the road
<cronik> the sound wont work with a dual boot
<luddite> anyone here a tftp user/ or wrt54g hacker
<PirateHead> Javid: Is it entirely unhelpful to suggest that you buy yourself a cheap $8 two-button mouse with a scroll wheel?
<swarm> Azrael24: I already have a multimedia system
<tummyacid> luddite: ive had good success with wrt54g, are you using white russian?
<dinkle> does anyone help anyone in here for the love of god
<craptasticles> Jimmi_jones: I got my grub problem fixed!
<Javid> PirateHead, the issue is that I have a tablet pc with a pen with just one button
<swarm> luddite: i have a wrt54g - what cool can be done with it?
<mattgyver83> Hey room, why does ubuntu recognize my wireless connection as Eth1 and a wired connection and how can i fix this?
<luddite> TUMMY, a kindred soul
<cronik> anyone can help,getting an error and cant boot up "invalid mac address
<luddite> my long term goal is OpenVPN
<Javid> PirateHead, using a mouse would defeat the purpose of the tablet thing
<luddite> but right now i'm trying to flash a V8
<craptasticles> Bios had the extra sata ports turned off.
<PirateHead> Javid: in that case, command keys wouldn't help either, would they?
<Azrael24> swarm...I see...want to sell it? heh
<sipsipclick> swarm, depending on your version you can install customized linux firmware on it
<luddite> after i load the vxworksbinkiller
<JPSman> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Azrael24> I'm c urrently looking up my computer store for haupage cards
<PirateHead> Javid: You are correct on that point. It sounds like gestures would be the best option.
<luddite> i'm trying to flash the wrt54gv8.bin file.
<Javid> PirateHead, on windows a click and hold makes a rightclick, but I dunno how to rig that up
<swarm> Azrael24: Email me at talntid@gmail.com and  remind me. I'll get it out of the box tomorrow :)
<luddite> the command i used is posted on the forums for dd-wrt and it didn't work
<JPSman> where is the information about installing anything in ubuntu?
<Azrael24> swarm...how old is it?  if you don't mind
<craptasticles> Thanks for the help. And thanks to whoever gave me the link!
<sipsipclick> i'm trying to decide between the wrt54gl and a routerboard 133
<mneptok> JPSman: like ... ?
<swarm> about 4 months
<cronik> guys, really need ur help here
<swarm> its a 1800 series i believe
<luddite> did you first execute tftp and then connect to 192.168.1.1
<cronik> im about to go crazy
<cronik> lol
<luddite> while wrt54g was booting..
<Azrael24> oh nice...fairly recent
<cronik> love ubuntu but sometimes i just want to cry
<vocx> !packages | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<swarm> http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_hvr1800.html
<Lunz> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tummyacid> luddite: make sure the server is running, then you can connect
<swarm> that one ^
<PirateHead> Javid: I've been lead to believe that touchscreen support pretty much sucks in Ubuntu -- there's probably a way you can figure stuff out with enough scripting, but I've never heard of a program that lets you configure everything to magically work with a pen input device,
<luddite> i was watching the pings and then tried to execute cmd line 192.168.1.1 put dd-wrt.v24_micro_wrt54gv8.bin
<Lunz> how to install from git?
<sipsipclick> swarm, check the openwrt website to find out more
<JPSman> thanks anyway
<mneptok> Lunz: install what?
<_zach_> cronik, can you trace where this error msg comes from?
<luddite> does it matter how long I wait after boot?
<_zach_> cronik, i get the feeling something misconfigured by default
<PirateHead> Javid: I believe that the Ubuntu Mobile slash Gnome Mobile initiatives are somewhat meant to remedy that, but in the meantime probably the best thing you'll find is some janky beta software. :-(
<WorkingOnWise> what themes will allow me to make ubuntu look most like vista or xp media center, but not break apps like open office and firefox.
<Javid> PirateHead, it does suck, many many penors. I'm tempted to nuke the dualboot and just stick to XP on the thing
<luddite> i'm trying to figure out the sequence of events.
<_zach_> cronik, oooooooooooooh... i bet it's a driver
<_zach_> cronik, wireless probably
<mneptok> WorkingOnWise: http://art.gnome.org
<cronik> yea,it looks like the mac address keeps on changing
<luddite> reboot, then tftp, then connect to 192.168.1.1
<JPSman> ah - it was this   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500020
<luddite> then mode binary
<_zach_> cronik, changing mac?
<cronik> yea
<luddite> then put "file"
<swarm> you see that link, Azrael24?
<luddite> correct?
<cronik> im using ndiswrapper
<PirateHead> Javid: If you're only using it as a tablet, never sitting down with a mouse and so on, I think that Linux just isn't going to give you as good an experience as Windows. The software just isn't there -- and where it is, it isn't very mature or well-tested.
<cronik> ye
<cronik> yea
<nfusco> How can I get the restricted drivers if its for wireless card? can I put them on locally?
<tummyacid> if i remember correctly, yu kill power, run tftp, then power up the unit and it will check for the tftp server
<_zach_> cronik, ndis... ehhhhh
<Lunz> mneptok,compiz fusion icon
<luddite> I do have white russian on a v2 linksys
<cronik> i google up couple of threads
<_zach_> cronik, i used that in the past for my bcm43xx card
<Azrael24> I did...I quickly browsed it, thanks
<mikeo1> lol someone doing cisco here with tftp?
<mneptok> Lunz: from git?
<cronik> but all of them have to do while they are log in to the pc
<luddite> but do not use it as my ISP router/firewall
<Azrael24> locallly there's a 1600 series
<Azrael24> for $110
<cronik> not while booting up
<cronik> yup
<cronik> yea
<Lunz> mneptok,then how?you have other way?
<swarm> i don't know any if the differences
<mneptok> Lunz: git is a distributed VCS tool. i fail to see how you'd use it to install icons.
<luddite> well kind of if you call Linksys Cisco
<cronik> i got a new hp dv2000
<swarm> i got this one for like $120.
<swarm> if i remember correctly
<Inverse> does anyone know much about ubunutu/linux gaming
<Inverse> ?
<Lunz> mneptok,so tell me how to install compiz fusion icon?
<swarm> i used it with my projector and harman kardon 7.1 surround system until someone decided they wanted it more than me
<PirateHead> Inverse: I know some. What are you interested in?
<_zach_> Inverse, wine/cedega is pretty much it
<mneptok> Lunz: just the icon? no actual app?
<luddite> I use Cedega for all my linux gaming
<WorkingOnWise> mneptok: i went there..it seems some of the themes there are not complete, but dont say "if u use this then u cant use open office because i was too lazy to make all the needed icons" any resource i can use to sift thru the junk without goind all day not able to use openoffice for a few missing icons?
<_zach_> there's native stuff but it's never all that awesome
<vocx> Inverse, there is information on games on ubuntuforums.org and other Gamers Arena page
<swarm> cedega costs $$, right?
<luddite> you can use wine too
<Inverse> _zach_ i get nothing but biggotry and condescension in the wine channel
<_zach_> if you can get into the cvs it's free
<luddite> cedega costs yes
<swarm> is it worth the $$?
<_zach_> Inverse, some linux people are a little... aloof
<tummyacid> i play WoW with wine and it looks better i think
<swarm> what games have you played with cedega?
<luddite> Well, i only play GW and CS Source.. so yeah
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me get my Radeon x800 pro working under Ubuntu 7.10, I tried the restricted drivers but got a black screen, also tried ENVY and got a white screen. Here's my thread on the ubuntu forums if anyone could help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<Azrael24> I'm able to play some games with WINE
<_zach_> Inverse, i tried source... wasn't impressed
<Inverse> _zach_, not aloof, just rude and condescending
<LadyNikon> i need to get eve online working
<luddite> I have played Diablo II
<Likuid_Silence> sup everyone
<luddite> baldur's gate
<Azrael24> haven't bothered to try cedgra yet
<luddite> adn WOW
<PirateHead> Inverse: Cedega is always there if you're willing to pay a bit. You gotta give the Wine guys a break, though -- they generally understand their limitations and you have to understand that they're volunteers, just as we are here.
<unperson> Hi.  I'm trying to get my microphone to work on my Ubuntu Gusty system and I was hoping someone could help me troubleshoot a bit.
<kaosah> Has anyone tried Ubuntu on a pavillion dv6000?  I'm having a bit of trouble with the sound ..
<swarm> GW = gears of war?
<Dr_willis> im suprised wine works at all.. :)
<luddite> Guld Wars
<luddite> Guild Wars
<swarm> ah
<Inverse> PirateHead, theres nothing wrong  with wine, Im talking about native games
<swarm> i play CS:S
<luddite> no subscription fee
<luddite> I love CS
<_zach_> native games hit digg about once a month
<luddite> but I suck
<cronik> what is th eproblem
<Inverse> is CS free for linux?
<sipsipclick> is guild wars free to download?
<_zach_> "TOP 10 UBUNTU GAMEZORS!!"
<luddite> BOOM HEAD SHOT
<swarm> no
<PirateHead> Inverse: There are some native games, but usually not from the big brand names.
<_zach_> and it's usually like.. nexiuz
<_zach_> and padman
<unperson> My mic is on right now and plugged into the mic jack.  In the past this mic has worked.  I assume the problem is a setting somewhere, that's what I'm trying to figure out.
<swarm> native games usually kinda suck :)
<PirateHead> Inverse: You mean, is Counter Strike free on Linux?
<Lunz> mneptok,i already have ccsm and beryl,i just need the icon on my startup
<luddite> i think there is a game now running on the DOOM3 engine
<_zach_> using wine
<geju> how does CSS run in linux? do you get more fps on linux or windows?
<Dr_willis> padman and nexius are fun. :)
<luddite> that is Open Source...
<Inverse> PirateHead, some people were just talking about urban terror and ET, are they free and native for linux?
<unperson> My hope is just that either mic is muted or it's an issue of turning on amplification.
<_zach_> i've got an ati card
<kaosah> There are these touch buttons on top and one is permanently orange for mute, though touching it does seem to mute/unmute (though no sound still comes out) .. everything is up in alsa and stuff...
<_zach_> and ati drivers aren't all tha awesome
<luddite> Well.. it's a matter of speed, and money
<_zach_> so my fps in css is not great
<Dr_willis> Tremulus is fun, and what was that other one.. Hmm.. more mondern combat.
<luddite> Upgrade and you will achieve great fps
<PirateHead> Inverse: First, you gotta stop using acronyms like CS and ET. They have lots of meanings, so spell things out.
<geju> cs = counterstrike, ET = enemy territory
<PirateHead> Inverse: Then, if you want to know about specific games, Google is a better place to ask. We don't necessarily know the details of how specific games run.
<Inverse> CS = counter strike, ET = enemy territory, i thought they were common acronyms when talking about games
<luddite> my dual nvidia 8800GS setup with my quad core Intel chip, allows me to see my horrible skills in digital clarity
<PirateHead> Inverse: If you're talking about games that run under Steam, then there is no native Linux client but Steam does run under Wine and Cedega.
<spasticteapot> Inverse: I thought you were talking about aliens.
<spasticteapot> Extra-Terrestrials.
<swarm> k9copy owns just so you all know. :)
<Vovk> I'm having some issues with wine. I set my wine virtual desktop to 640 x 480 and now I can't get it off, the problem is that the configuration box is too large to fit on the screen, and I cannot select "accept"
<tummyacid> cs = corse scrotum... et = enviromental tedium
<Vovk> is there a textual way I can do this?
<cronik> guys i really need some help with this
<Inverse> !OPS
<cronik> try googling for 2 days and nothing
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<luddite> K9copy is my best friend
<cronik> i dont want vista
<Azrael24> vista stinks
<luddite> ok, back to my issues..
<Lunz> mneptok,i already have ccsm and beryl,i just need the icon on my startup
<swarm> does k9 copy check copyrights?
<Inverse> i guess its back to windows then
<luddite> tftp and hacking wrt54g
<Inverse> again
<nixternal> Inverse: what's the problem?
<Azrael24> swarm...don't know...doubt it
<swarm> what im copying isn't copywritten so i dunno
<cronik> i know
<PirateHead> Inverse: Windows is definitely a better choice for gamers at this point.
<swarm> horse training videos for my sister. sheesh
<Inverse> nothings nixternal, wrong window
<Azrael24> inverse...you'll come back to ubuntu
<luddite> .... unless you use a ps3
<_zach_> i stick with ubuntu thru the pain
<_zach_> i feel like it's building character
<swarm> Inverse: what game are you trying to run?
<cronik> im trying
<cronik> im trying
<cronik> lol
<cronik> i love ubuntu
<Inverse> Azrael. i actually like ubuntu a lot, I cant fault it (i could but...)  it just doesnt do the things I want it to do
<cronik> i feel funny wen im using windows
<_zach_> cronik, my laptop came with vista
<cronik> i feel like a baby user
<Azrael24> Pirate - for now windows is, but it's just a matter of learning how to tweak your
<cronik> yea
<_zach_> ergo: ubuntu
<Azrael24> system
<Azrael24> doh
<cronik> my laptop 2
<swarm> i got permission from my boss to install ubuntu on my work computer
<swarm> now he wants it on his. HAHA
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me get my Radeon x800 pro working under Ubuntu 7.10, I tried the restricted drivers but got a black screen, also tried ENVY and got a white screen. Here's my thread on the ubuntu forums if anyone could help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<cronik> put ubuntu the sameday i had it
<santa_> there any program that tests system stability for overclocking?
<Azrael24> Inverse...do you have windows still on your system?  I went cold turkey...installed 7.10 and been content since
<swarm> he drools over cube desktop
<_zach_> i tried out vista for a day
<V1k1ng> envy = bad
<cronik> lol
<swarm> santa_: ooh! ooh! i know that one!
<cronik> i sucks right
<cronik> compiz is better
<cronik> lol
<Tm_T> Azrael24: offtopic
<swarm> i wrote a whole thread on overclock.net about that
<_zach_> saw that it ran at like 25% cpu for the first 10 minutes after boot
<santa_> swarm: oh oh oh oh tell me! :P
<PirateHead> V1k1ng: Envy = bad? How come?
<cronik> by the way my laptop is up
<_zach_> and Iw as like ehhhhhhh
<Azrael24> I'm loving this, learning linux along the way, and how to try out new ways instead of the old ways, and learning to make it work
<Tm_T> !envy | meta4ical
<ubotu> meta4ical: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<cronik> it just came up
<Inverse> swarm Im trying to install MESS and MAME and trying to figuire out how the whole gaming thing works  on linux, I figuired out wine and have some things working in that, albeit not quite as well as windows,  Im trying to find out about native gaming and really simple things like installing the newest alien arena
<_zach_> cronik did you fix the mac add?
<V1k1ng> PirateHead, cuz it doesn't coordinate with synaptic, it's a quick fix that can screw up your rig
<cronik> noo
<swarm> http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix-mac/248684-linux-benchmarks.html#post2864829
<cronik> sometime it boots up
<cronik> sometime it dont
<cronik> lol
<cronik> that sucks
<santa_> thanks swarm
<swarm> are you a member of overclock.net, santa_ ?
<vocx> !enter | cronik
<ubotu> cronik: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cronik> sorry
<Azrael24> guys....what's the command line for your dvdrw?
<PirateHead> V1k1ng: It's a quick fix that makes Ubuntu enjoyable for people who are otherwise pissed off by Ubuntu's failure to quickly include bug fixes.
<Azrael24> I mean...how linux/ubuntu sees the hardware via terminal
<_zach_> Azrael24, /media/dvdrw?
<V1k1ng> PirateHead,   enjoy it at your own risk, i can attest to the fact that eventually you will need to reinstall
<_zach_> Azrael24, /dev/dvdrw0?
<Azrael24> I'm using tovid, trying to make a DVD from an avi file, I'm in the 'burn' component
<boysdontcry> <Azrael24> use gnomebaker or k3b
<Azrael24> I'll try what you've suggested, thanks zach
<Maenad> i just tried to mount /dev/hdc1 which i fdisk'd into filetype 83 (linux), but when i try to mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/backup i get this error: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' anyone know what im doing wrong?
<Azrael24> k3b didn't let me use avi
<Tm_T> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<_zach_> Azrael24, just try "ls /dev | grep dvd"
<boysdontcry> Azrael24 its because you have to convert it to mpg
<Inverse> are there different kinds of drivers to binary?
<cappicard> I'm laughing my head off. It's taken at least 50 minutes to start jBoss on an old presario 5020. :D
<tritium> Inverse: yes, those that provide source code
<PirateHead> The restricted manager's binary driver white-screens my computer. Envy's lets me play 3D games. Ubotu lies.
<Inverse> cappicard, try running super pi on it!
<swarm> santa_: are you a member of overclock.net?
<bradv_> Azrael24: Install DeVeDe to burn AVIs to DVD
<Tm_T> !worksforme | PirateHead
<ubotu> PirateHead: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<boysdontcry> i used envy... and it works for me..
<swarm> i like envy
<eubey> whats a good panel app?
<cappicard> Inverse: LOL. "Say 'good night, gracie!'" :)
<Tm_T> boysdontcry: see above
<Laph> hello all
<cronik> hey zach,i see that in my laptop i have wireless and wlan connected but it the network manager it saids that they are in roaming mode,any one know why is that?
<corrosione> but more importantly....how do i get amarok to quit displaying this retarded splash thinging everytime it plays a new song
<vocx> cappicard, what's that? And why should we care?
<V1k1ng> PirateHead,  back up your files and have fun for now
<boysdontcry> i mean.. it's ok if it works for you.. like it works for me.. if does.. you're fckup
<PirateHead> Tm_T: I'm not recommending to others, and I'm not qualifying the "works for me" philosophy. I'm just pointing out that Ubuntu's drivers do NOT work for me. People will innovate new solutions when the provided ones turn out to be crap.
<tritium> !worksforme | boysdontcry
<ubotu> boysdontcry: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Laph> possible to have somone pm me to give me a hand with changing bootup res.?
<cappicard> vocx, jboss is a java application server
<boysdontcry> does anyone read msgs now?
<cappicard> and do I expect anyone to care? no
<StoneNote> good advice ubotu. works for me
<StoneNote> oops
<PirateHead> V1k1ng: I break Ubuntu on a regular basis, so I'm always reinstalling -- I obviously wouldn't suggest Envy to a newbie or a person who needs to rely on their machine totally.
<_zach_> !hola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boysdontcry> i said if it works for you then it's ok.. if it'd not then you're pretty fckdup
<V1k1ng> fair enough
<corrosione> how do i get amarok to quit displaying this retarded splash thinging everytime it plays a new song.
<Maenad> i just tried to mount /dev/hdc1 which i fdisk'd into filetype 83 (linux), but when i try to mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/backup i get this error: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' anyone know what im doing wrong?
<_zach_> corrosione, it's called OSD
<Dr_willis> corrosione,  its in the settings some where. :)
<tritium> boysdontcry: careful with the implied foul language
<_zach_> go thru the options an disable it
<corrosione> thx
<boysdontcry> peace...
<Tm_T> corrosione: don't repeat
<Dr_willis> Anyone  seen where/how one can make firefox's download dialog default to 'save to disk' instead of tryint to load to a program?
<boysdontcry> did I recommend anything? no!... i didn't
<PirateHead> Dr_willis: you can always fish around in about:config
<Dr_willis> PirateHead,  Hmm.. guess i can look there. :)
<PirateHead> Dr_willis: or ask in #firefox
<boysdontcry> read before you complain
<Dr_willis> downloading some videos from stage6.com and every so often i missclick and it tries to play them
<Maenad> is there some graphical way of mounting a physical disk in Ubuntu?
<CIS1987> Hey people
<boysdontcry> Maenad fuse
<Krypt> hi
<multiverse> Does anyone here remember me from last night?
<CIS1987> Guys I need some help in my Ubuntu please?
<bradv_> !ask CIS1987
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask cis1987 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bradv_> !ask | CIS1987
<ubotu> CIS1987: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
 * Laph just needs to know how to change boot screen res.
<boysdontcry> Maenad or you can gry gmount-iso
<Laph> plz :P
<Ildjarn> I uninstalled Wine and deleted my .wine folder, but I still have the wine submenu under applications. How do I remove it?
<Krypt> is Ubuntu better than Kubuntu?
<CIS1987> I have a problem with the Add-Remove application.. It never allows me to install anything
<V1k1ng> menu editor
<Cancer_Patient> Krypt, personal preference
<Laph> yep, Preference Krypt
<PirateHead> Krypt: That's a loaded question.
<bradv_> Ildjarn: Right-click on Applications and select Edit Menus
<Krypt> true,
<boysdontcry> Ildjarn system > preference > main menu
<V1k1ng> ubuntu is better than kubuntu, yes
<V1k1ng> lol
<Cancer_Patient> can anyone remind me how to re-install GRUB after installing windows?
<Ildjarn> bradv_: I did that but there's no option to delete.
<PirateHead> Krypt: There are definitely plusses and minuses to each one, so I suggest that you give both a try and decide which one you prefer.
<CIS1987> I have a problem with the Add-Remove application.. It never allows me to install anything
<Dr_willis> Krypt,  you can easially install the ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu, and kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, and try out both kde and gnome
<CIS1987> I have a problem with the Add-Remove application.. It never allows me to install anything
<V1k1ng> CIS1987, what happens exactly?
<cronik> get the grub super disk
<boysdontcry> CIS1987 : i'ts either you  don't have root password  or ther's a conflict in your repo
<Ildjarn> Anyone know why vmware was removed from the repositories in Gutsy?
<cronik> and install grub again
<cronik> but you re going to have to add the windows entry  your self
<cappicard> Cancer_Patient: just boot an ubuntu CD.  Mount your root: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda1
<cappicard> and reboot
<cappicard> adjust accordingly to your root partition's location of course
<multiverse> I just wanted to tell everyone that the 64 bit version of 7.10 is much better then the earlier distros.
<V1k1ng> or just use gag instead of grub
<Krypt> im fresh from windows so i have no idea how to use ubuntu at all, i have ubuntu 7.10 installed and only have a dialup connection, i got it shipped also had an older version of kubuntu passed on to me from a friend, so thats how i found it
<cappicard> V1k1ng: that works too
<V1k1ng> multi:  wht's better
<Cancer_Patient> cappicard, thanks dude
<cappicard> np
<V1k1ng> cappicard, i haven't used gag in a while, is anyone developing it?
<cappicard> multiverse: I'm on  it now
<nfusco> what repo do i have to enable to get the Broadcom-fwcutter restricted driver?
<genesis> can changing the xorg file even by using envy to install your graphics driver and having it write a new xorg file cause system freezes?
<santa_> how do i have apt install all packages related to a perticular package?
<Evanlec> multiverse, glad u see now :)
<cappicard> V1k1ng: i dont know. haven't used gag in a long time
<multiverse> Well, when I installed the earlier version nothing worked.  But now it works much better.  Specifically, you get BIGMEM, so you get all 4 GB
<multiverse> Thanks for the advice Evanlec
<multiverse> You guys were right.
<Evanlec> multiverse, you're welcome
<Evanlec> 64-bit doesnt need bigmem, it supports some ridiculous amount of RAM on its own
<multiverse> That's what I mena.
<multiverse> mean
<Ildjarn> Anyone know why vmware was removed from the repositories in Gutsy?
<Evanlec> yea
<NemesisD> ok guys i have problems, i booted up to my ubuntu partition not starting, my windows partition however boots fine. I've been trying to use a livecd to try to fsck the linux partition but the ubuntu livecd hangs and even knoppix hangs
<Ildjarn> Anyone know why vmware was removed from the repositories in Gutsy? It was there in Fiesty.. How do I install it now? They don't have a debian package on the site
<multiverse> I got all four of my 4 GB, and the system is moving along nicley.
<vocx> multiverse, Evanlec cappicard keeps us posted on 64 bit, since some of use still don't want to use it.
<multiverse> I was concerned that the video drivers wouldn't work.
<bourgois> NemesisD:  Define 'Hangs'
<Evanlec> vocx, cappicard?
<musikgoat> Ildjarn: its not hard to compile it, vmware has an easy script
<V1k1ng> multiverse, any drawbacks?
<multiverse> vocx, he kind of jumped me yesterday, but I decided to follow his advice yesterday and I'm glad that I did.
<multiverse> So far none.
<multiverse> I just finished the install.
<cappicard> only thing that's on 32-bit for me is firefox and its plugins
<vocx> Evanlec, I meant "keep us posted" (imperative)
<cappicard> because Java JRE plugin's still on 32-bit
<Evanlec> oh
<completeN00b> Hi: Anyone know a way to setup a rule so that a certain window will always get the "Always on visible workspace" option, whenever i open it? Thanks
<multiverse> I'm on a Lenovo R61, and the drivers situation is iffy at best.
<CIS1987> Ok forget about Add/Remove it's working now :)
<multiverse> I am going to go off the deep end configuring it this week and weekend.
<Evanlec> yea, if u need java desperately u gotta use 32bit f-fox
<CIS1987> Now I have another problem
<Evanlec> personally i dont even use java
<Ildjarn> musikgoat: There's only an rpm package.
<cappicard> i moved my junk lexmark printer to a 32-bit server because its drivers dont work with 64-bit unless it's in a jail.
<multiverse> I plan to hang around this channel when I'm working on it so I can help others 64 bit it.
<ronnies07> heh.
<musikgoat> Ildjarn: get the tar.gz
<Evanlec> lol
<musikgoat> Ildjarn: here is a tutorial  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/17/install-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-updated/
<cappicard> rumor has it that 64-bit jre java plugins will be included with java 7.
<CIS1987> When I installed Qt 4 interface designer all the other Programming Applications disappeared
<ronnies07> CTL+ALT+F1/F2/F3/F4/F5/F6 leads to a blinking cursor.
<V1k1ng> multiverse,  i switched to 32 bit, for some reason it works with my broadcom card better
<cappicard> thus far, the cvs versions dont have it yet
<Evanlec> chroot'ing is not the preferred method to get 32bit apps to install, better to use the libia32 package
<zero> Hmm...
<zero> Accidentally uninstalled dpkg
<ronnies07> how to fix.
<zero> Anywhere I can get a tarball?
<zero> Have wget
<cappicard> Evanlec: i had to run cups in a 32-bit jail just for my printer.
<zero> And tar
<E-man> How can I to Install wine in Kubuntu 7.04
<E-man> ?
<vocx> !enter | zero
<multiverse> V1k:  I have yet to get my wireless to work.
<ubotu> zero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<musikgoat>  !enter | zero
<bradv_> !enter | zero
<multiverse> I'm using a cable!
<multiverse> So old fashioned.
<cappicard> now that it's connected to the presario (running cups and samba), i'm not messing with it any more.
<Evanlec> cappicard, yea, u mean a chroot? im saying there's a better method, maybe not for printer drivers, but for 32bit apps
<zero> Ah well, enter is such a nice punctuation though :P
<cappicard> Evanlec: ah yeah.
<ronnies07> CTL+ALT+F1/F2/F3/F4/F5/F6 leads to a blinking cursor. How to get mah terminal back?
<V1k1ng> multiverse,   yeah, for some reason it worked in 7.04 64 bit, but not 7.10
<Evanlec> cappicard, only software i had to use that for was lightscribe
<multiverse> I had trouble with 7.04 64 bit:  the video drivers were absent.
<bradv_> ronnies07: Ctl+Alt+F7
<ronnies07> Err
<Evanlec> cappicard, stupid LaCie has no 64bit version
<ronnies07> That opens gnome.
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me get my Radeon x800 pro working under Ubuntu 7.10, I tried the restricted drivers but got a black screen, also tried ENVY and got a white screen. Here's my thread on the ubuntu forums if anyone could help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<multiverse> Main reason for the 4 GB of ram is for VMware experimentation.
<cappicard> ah
<V1k1ng> multiverse,   never had a problem with that
<Evanlec> cappicard, but luckily it was fairly painless to force the 32bit .deb file to install
<ronnies07> Ctl+alt+f8 gives me boot messages
<Evanlec> multiverse, have u tried virtualbox?
<cappicard> Evanlec: oh yeah.  same here
<ronnies07> CTL+ALT+F1/F2/F3/F4/F5/F6/F8 leads to a blinking cursor. How to get mah terminal back?
<multiverse> I did with 32.  I can't tell you how happy I am the 64 Desktop 7.10 works after install.
<zero> ronnies07, press Ctrl + Alt + F7
<multiverse> Even if I don't get wireless, I'm in business.
<zero> And it will take you back to gnome/kde
<ronnies07> I am IN gnome/kde.
<bradv_> ronnies07: You can only open terminals on 1 through 6. 7, 9, 10, 11 and 12 are X, and 8 is debug for X. If its not in one of those, it doesn't exist.
<Evanlec> multiverse, unless u bought vmware, i'd say virtualbox is better
<cronik> guys
<multiverse> Eva:  I haven't.  In my career I use VMware, and so need to do some self training at home.
<oloy> hello
<Evanlec> multiverse, tho i havent run the latest vmware yet
<oloy> hi, guys
<Evanlec> multiverse, oh i c
<multiverse> VMware Server 2 just went beta
<cronik> why do i have eth28 on my laptop,notice i was having problem with my mac
<musikgoat> i c that, anyone used it?
<multiverse> I will probably roll with that.
<oloy> how do you do
<multiverse> But I am interested in virtual box
<ronnies07> bradv_, everything execpt for ctl+alt+f7 leads to a blinking cursor
<multiverse> I'll go read the wikipedia article.
<Evanlec> im just wondering, would i need the server and the player to boot an os?
<multiverse> no
<Evanlec> jus the server?
<musikgoat> ronnies07: does gnome terminal's work?
<oloy> hi, eva
<ronnies07> Before power outage and uncontroled shutdown this would lead to a terminal.
<multiverse> Yes
<Evanlec> i c
<ronnies07> it does musikgoat
<multiverse> You install a "console gui"
<boysdontcry> virtualbox doesn't have support for usb only for commercial version
<bradv_> ronnies07: Then your terminals are gone. Nothing else can exist. To prove it, open a terminal window and do ps -A.
<multiverse> that let's you manage the server.
<oloy> kontol lu smua
<NotSoGutsy> I rebooted, and am now in 'basic graphics mode' or something, and I can't seem to reset it
<multiverse> It is very easy to isntall and use.
<NotSoGutsy> suggestions ?
<multiverse> boy:  really?
<completeN00b> Hi: Anyone know a way to setup a rule so that a certain window will always get the "Always on visible workspace" option, whenever i open it? Thanks
<Evanlec> boysdontcry, what? vbox is open source, there is no commercial version, and there is usb support
<ronnies07> Ok
<ronnies07> I get a giant list of the processes.
<V1k1ng> NotSoGutsy, you rebooted into safe mode??
<ronnies07>  4067 tty4     00:00:00 getty
<NotSoGutsy> I don't think so ?
<NotSoGutsy> I just rebooted normally
<ronnies07>  4068 tty5     00:00:00 getty
<ronnies07>  4072 tty2     00:00:00 getty
<ronnies07>  4073 tty3     00:00:00 getty
<ronnies07>  4074 tty1     00:00:00 getty
<ronnies07>  4075 tty6     00:00:00 getty
<zeromecha> I finally got my Dell Inspiron 5100 to work properly with the power button and lid switch!
<zero> http://www.pastebin.com/
<zero> =)
<bradv_> ronnies07: You should get a prompt on tty1 on though. Not sure why its disappeared. I'm sure it'll fix itself when you reboot though.
<craptasticles> I have a problem with my wireless card. Using feisty with a linksys wmp54g, it detects a signal from my network but it won't connect to it.
<boysdontcry> <Evanlec> ok i'll try it
<ronnies07> bradv_, already tried.
<craptasticles> could that just be something wrong with network monitor?
<V1k1ng> NotSoGutsy,  your video card was installed properly?
<V1k1ng> NotSoGutsy, with drivers and all?
<NotSoGutsy> V1k1ng:: it didn't break until after the installation of the resticted modules
<unperson> Nevermind.  I think I got it sorted out.
<NotSoGutsy> i've got my roommate looking at it, he's used linux quite a bit more ...
<V1k1ng> NotSoGutsy,   oh, I see   :(   that is bad
<Maenad> is there a faster way to connect (via a LAN) to my ubuntu's folder from macosx other than samba? samba seems to be slow, taking 36 mins to copy 6gb or 6 mins per gb
<musikgoat> Maenad: ftp?
<marek`> anyone know the packages required to send files to computer from phone over bluetooth
<marek`> ?
<cappicard> Maenad: try nfs
<Dr_willis> Maenad,  ssh is one way. May be faster..may not be.
<Dr_willis> nfs should be faster. :)
<marek`> some bluetooth server or something?
<Maenad> Dr_willis: you can copy files from one to another via ssh?
<musikgoat> sftp is sloow
<Dr_willis> Maenad,  of course. ssh is the uber-multi-tool
<Maenad> cappicard: ive wondered about nfs, is it difficult to set up a server for it in ubuntu?
<cappicard> i got my laptop joined to a samba domain over wifi
<cappicard> Maenad: nope
<cappicard> it's quite simple
<V1k1ng> marek`,   I think one is already installed, check add/remove software
<theTrav> hey hey.  I've had eclipse vomit over an ant file it's trying to run.  It tells me to check the "error log"
<theTrav> where does eclipse by default put its log in ubuntu gutsy?
<Maenad> Dr_willis: can you give me an example of how i would copy 1 file from here to there via ssh?
<cappicard> onfde you got it installed, just modify /etc/exports, and restart nfs-server
<zero> dd if=/dev/hda /
<zero> Err
<cappicard> er-once
<marek`> V1k1ng, well i've searched for bluetooth stuff but i'm not sure what i need to allow computer to recieve files over bluetooth
<zero> dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hda
<bradv_> theTrav: check /var/logs
<Dr_willis> Maenad,  scp some stuff here.. :) i always have to doubl check its exact options.. Its abouyt the same as cp uses. only with a user@host/path sortr of thing.
<theTrav> bradv_, there's a var/log, but nothing there that says error or eclipse
<ronnies07> so any idea why i have an AWOL TTY1-6?
<cappicard> lmao!!! 23:08:57,743 INFO  [Server] JBoss (MX MicroKernel) [4.0.5.GA (build: CVSTag=Branch_4_0 date=200610162339)] Started in 73m:51s:949ms
<Dr_willis> Maenad,  ive also used the fuse 'sshfs' stuff  to make it a little easier.
<multiverse> scp user@host:/path
<multiverse> Cool thing about scp is that you can push or pull:
<V1k1ng> marek`,   there's a bunch of stuff up in add/remove programs for bluetooth
<multiverse> scp user@host:/path/file .
<bradv_> theTrav: That's the standard place for log files. Check the Eclipse documentation for what they've done.
<Maenad> Dr_willis: well id prefer to do the copying via Finder in Mac OS X which makes me think it needs to be mounted somehow
<multiverse> scp * user@host:/path
<eithan> hey peeps, was wondering if someone could help with a cd mounting issue.  when i click on my cdrom in thunar i get this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<eithan>        missing codepage or other error
<eithan>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<eithan>        dmesg | tail  or so.
<Dr_willis> Maenad,  i dont use os-x so cant tell ya what/how it does anything.
<V1k1ng> marek`, just make sure you have "all available applications" enabled
<marek`> V1k1ng, i dont think i have add/remove programs
<marek`> V1k1ng, i just have aptitude
<zero> eithan, type dmesg | tail 7
<musikgoat> Maenad: i'm pretty sure nfs would be the best solution for you
<multiverse> Maenad:  you can use ssh in OS X too.
<zero> And paste the output into http://www.pastebin.com/
<V1k1ng> marek`,   it's at the bottom of the 'applications' menu
<zero> The paste the link here
<multiverse> Just got to Applications/Utilties and use Terminal
<bradv_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marek`> hmmm
<theTrav> ahh, it was in a hidden directory in the workspace
<Maenad> multiverse: yeah ive ben using ssh, but i dont know how to copy with it exactly yet
<marek`> V1k1ng, so once i'm there what do i do?
<Maenad> musikgoat: could you point me to how i would set up nfs in ubuntu?
<theTrav> .metadata
<V1k1ng> marek`,   top right, enable "all available applications"
<multiverse> It's easy:  cp <file> /<path>/
<cappicard> scp blah username@server:/path/
<eliyahud> my networkmanager applet stopped showing any information about my wireless connection. how do i fix it?
<musikgoat> sudo apt-get install nfs-common,  there may be a few others
<V1k1ng> marek`,   then search for "bluetooth"
<multiverse> Remember:  all unix-like systems use the following convention
<multiverse> <command> <source> <destination>
<theTrav> ok, so eclipse can't find ant, that is the problem
<V1k1ng> marek`,   I found something like 7 or so apps
<musikgoat> Maenad: then setup /etc/exports file with the folders your sharing and with what machines (if neccessary)
<musikgoat> and reboot nfs, and you have access
<MasterShrek> multiverse, did u get a kernel compiled?
<marek`> V1k1ng, yeah i think i see it, bluetooth file sharing
<marek`> V1k1ng, that looks good
<theTrav> hmm, no, eclipse is bundled with ant...
<multiverse> I installed 7.10 Desktop 64 bit and it works like a champ.  You guys were right.
<MasterShrek> =P
<multiverse> :nods:
<V1k1ng> marek`,   I have no idea, you just gotta try em out to see what works  :D
<eithan> thanks zero here is is: http://pastebin.com/m320963f0
<multiverse> eithan
<multiverse> You in Seattle?
<zero> eithan, I'm guessing it's a corrupt disc
<Maenad> ive found that using scp works fine, but i dont know how to copy a whole directory with it. can someone tell me how? -R doesnt work
<eithan> i've tried different disks, all the same error
<bradv_> Maenad: -r
<MasterShrek> Maenad, sshfs will allow you to mount, makes doing lots of copying easier
<zero> eithan, DVDs or regular CDs?
<eithan> both
<Maenad> MasterShrek: oh okay, let me scroll up and see who told me how to do that
<bradv_> Maenad: "man scp" for more options.
<dontpanic> HEY!
<dontpanic> I didnt know this place exists!
<WHATTHEHELL> Oh
<WHATTHEHELL> Who reged mah nick.
<musikgoat> Maenad: sshfs would need to be run client side
<MasterShrek> dontpanic, it doesnt, its all in your imagination
<musikgoat> meaning on the mac
<dontpanic> 1000 people in here...wow
<V1k1ng> dontpanic,   #douglasadams is down the hall
<MasterShrek> oh, i was not aware it was a mac, dunno if its possible then...but should be
<WHATTHEHELL> Someone gone and stole mah nick
<multiverse> Maenad:  scp a small directory tree is fine, but if you are moving a lot of data across a network, I suggest you use tar on the tree frist.
<eithan> here's my fstab; i don't anything odd about it: http://pastebin.com/m26e1beb8
<Maenad> musikgoat: wouldnt it be the server side, meaning it would need to be run in Ubuntu (which is where the hdd is) so i can access it across my network?
<tritium> WHATTHEHELL: you should have registered it
<WHATTHEHELL> I did
<musikgoat> sshfs connects through ssh to the server
<WHATTHEHELL> In 5 other servers.
<cronik> guys,every time i reboot my eth adds one, ex:eth1, eth2 , eth3,now im up to eth29...anyone can help with this
<musikgoat> its run client side
<multiverse> Hi, how do I register?
<WHATTHEHELL> First time commin here and mah nicks been taken :O
<dontpanic> type /ns register (pass) (email)
<musikgoat> maenad the server just runs an ssh server, as you already have
<zero> eithan, your dvd and cd entry for the filesystem shouldn't be set to udf, it should be set to auto
<Maenad> oh i see, thanks
 * OISA escuse me, where can i find a help for begginer users?
<multiverse> that is an unknown command
<Ronnies07> Would my nick have anything to do with my fourm account
<dontpanic> WTF SOMEONE STOLE MY NICK :(
<dontpanic> (as in has the name dontpanic)
<MasterShrek> multiverse, /msg nickserv register <pass> <email>
<musikgoat> maenad,  there is apparently macfuse
<dontpanic> nvm i was wrong
<dontpanic> only /ns register (pass)
<dontpanic> no email needed
<musikgoat> maenad, that should be needed for sshfs
<eithan> ok ill change it... real quick i can do a "mount -a" to reset the fstab file and avoid reboot right?
<Booh-> How to change (or view) vino-server password via ssh console?
<Maenad> musikgoat: hmm, ive used that before but dont remember for what
<zero> fstab isn't a hashed file
<musikgoat> Maenad: maybe for ntfs support
<Ronnies07> WTF
<zero> It reads it on mounting
<Maenad> yeah it was.
<tritium> Ronnies07: please stop
<bradv_> !offtopic rls232m
<multiverse> I think I registered.  How do I confirm?
<rls232m> im trying to find a nick that is Not taken.
<crdlb> rls232m: come to #freenode
<Maenad> musikgoat: okay i installed macfuse core, but im not sure what it does because sshfs still isnt working
<rls232m> This is a mirror on freenode.
<rls232m> Oh no wonder.
<eithan> well hot damn zero, that worked
<zero> You're welcome
<eithan> thank you kindly
<cronik> why do i get a difrent mac everytime i boot up,anyone can help on this one?
<zenwryly> Hmm, having just moved from debian unstable to ubuntu gutsy, I find C-h i in emacs doesn't have an entry for emacs itself.  Any suggestions?
<dippy> what is the best way to enable nvidia drivers besides from envy?
<musikgoat> maenad i haven't does sshfs on the mac, i don't own one, just have them at work,   does this help? http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<tritium> !nvidia | dippy
<ubotu> dippy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ronnies07> Can freenode email mah password.
<Ronnies07> I used this server ages ago and forgot it.
<dippy> tritium love you
<MasterShrek> Ronnies07, /msg nickserv help    should point u in the right direction
<crdlb> Ronnies07: yes, you can also get the nick dropped
<Ubuntu_Rocks> .
<crdlb> Ronnies07: please join #freenode
<Ronnies07> crdlb, I am in said empty channel
<tritium> Ronnies07: not only is "my" actually correct, it's one less letter to type
<crdlb> uh
<multiverse> I am impressed with this release of Pidgin.
<MasterShrek> multiverse, what release would that be?
<Ronnies07> err
<MasterShrek> 2.2.2?
<musikgoat> multiverse: are you talking about the latest .2 release or overall?  i thought .2 just fixed bugs
<multiverse> There are so many choices, and it's running smoothly for me.  Furthermore, I can get all my accounts in there.
<musikgoat> oh
<multiverse> 2.2.1
<multiverse> So much less trouble than GAIM
<oxeimon> does anyone know where the button images are located?
<oxeimon> like, the button images for the themes via System->Preferences->Appearance
<oloy> i am a psycho
<oxeimon> does anyone know where the button images for the default ubuntu themes are located?
<pirotheze> oh dear
<Ronnies07> I do find funny the ammount of people named root here
<craptasticles> I'm having a problem with my wireless. It detects a signal from my router but it won't connect to it.
<D-Elite> oxeimon, /usr/share/pixmaps
<musikgoat> craptasticles: encryption? distance?
<D-Elite> craptasticles, does your router filter mac address?
<craptasticles> no encryption, 15 feet and no mac filtering
<pirotheze> so whats it mean when i get a kernel panic while trying to boot into a livecd ? not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)
<rockets> What's a good tool for downscaling video quality. These HD videos make my computer hang.
<Maenad> okay ive decided to use NFS to copy my files. can someone tell me what package is needed to install to make it work?
<musikgoat> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<Dr_willis> drat i was slow. :)
<Maenad> thanks musikgoat =)
<musikgoat> sure
<Maenad> and Dr_willis =)
 * Dr_willis gets ready for the next answer!
<hellonul1> hey has anyone else had trouble getting sound from foobar2000 under wine?
<Maenad> you guys are awesome! ive been tryin to do this all week, and google hasnt been as helpful as this
<rockets> Perhaps the NFS packages.
<musikgoat> craptasticles: what wireless chipset?
<Maenad> also ive been asking in here, but people dont usually answer. at all.
<craptasticles> ralink?
<musikgoat> theres alot of questions
<Maenad> i know, which is why i dont get upset about it =)
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me get my Radeon x800 pro working under Ubuntu 7.10, I tried the restricted drivers but got a black screen, also tried ENVY and got a white screen. Here's my thread on the ubuntu forums if anyone could help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<Dr_willis> Maenad,  since OS-X uses bsd (i think) as its core. A lot of the old-skool-bsd fundamentals apply :)
<Maenad> heh
<craptasticles> yep. Ralink Rt2561/rt61
<cronik> can any please help
<cronik> anyone*
<hellonul1> Dr_willis: yes it uses freebsd as the core
<Clearze2> cronik: With what?
<bradv_> cronik: Sure, what's your question?
<ShiftyPowers> anyone ever use DD or partimage to transplant an ubuntu install to a new drive?
<craptasticles> musikgoat: network tools shows unknown interface (ra1)
<troxor> ShiftyPowers: yep
<ShiftyPowers> troxor, which one did you use?
<troxor> dd
<musikgoat> craptasticles: hmm,  do you know if its just your router?
<oxeimon> does anyone know where the button icons are in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<oxeimon> ie, close/minimize button icons?
<cronik> ok,i have a laptop with ndiswrapper (wireless) and regular ethernet,but everynow and then my laptop stops at the boot up screen,and wen i check the error msg all i see is invalid MAC address,after i mange to boot on ubuntu i see that my eth keep on adding one every time i reboot
<cronik> ex: eth1,eth 2....eth28
<musikgoat> oxeimon, iirc  the buttons are svg's so there is a section of those
<ShiftyPowers> troxor, i currently have a dual boot with vista on the drive that I want to move over, is it possible to copy the entire drive (linux and vista partitions) using DD to the new drive?
<cronik> i think there is something that is changing the mac address
<ShiftyPowers> and will hte fac that the new drive is larger than the old one mess things up?
<multiverse> Good night everyone
<craptasticles> musikgoat: no, I've got probably a dozen other wireless devices that connect just fine
<multiverse> I'll check in from time to time to help.
<troxor> ShiftyPowers: absolutely, dd is just a bit by bit copy
<oxeimon> musikgoat: where are they located?
<multiverse> cheers
<troxor> ShiftyPowers: capacity, yes, mayx.
<troxor> mabye*
<troxor> argh, maybe*
<cronik> ??
<craptasticles> well, maybe not a dozen, but plenty
<mikeo1> my kubuntu is broken, how do i fix it?
<ShiftyPowers> cool do you konw of any guides for DD?
<musikgoat> craptasticles: i mean does this laptop connect elsewhere?
<mikeo1> video is all laggy
<cronik> got my msg guys?
<Clearze2> cronik: Well, if you want to make sure you have a valid MAC address you can always use macchanger to change it to a valid mac. It will even give you listings of vaild mac addys. Then see if you get the same error.
<ShiftyPowers> so the fact that the old drive is 160gb and the new one is 500gb won't mess things up?
<mikeo1> i have nvidia drivers but the vendor string is SGI not nvidia
<craptasticles> actually it's a desktop. If I boot intow windows it works just fine
<cronik> sure
<mikeo1> and i cant figure out how to change the vendor string
<cronik> let me install macchanger
<mikeo1> is there a way to reinstall all of glx and opengl?
<mikeo1> and ignore the current settings
<mikeo1> like a fresh install but only for opengl
<musikgoat> oxeimon: sorry, idk,  look up ubuntu scalable vector graphics (i beleive)
<Clearze2> cronik: macchanger -l | less will  list known vendors mac addresses
<troxor> ShiftyPowers: dd is very low level though, generally you'll pipe it to netcat, with something along the lines of `dd if=/dev/sda | nc server -p 12345`, then have 'server' listening with `nc -l -p 12345 | dd of=sda.img` dunno the exact commands, but they will be similar to that
<cronik> huge list
<cronik> lol
<ShiftyPowers> ok, i'll look into it
<Maenad> musikgoat, Dr_willis: i got this error by following that guide, and im not sure if i should continue or stop: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "@myclients:/".
<ShiftyPowers> thanks man
<troxor> if the new one is bigger, you can use gparted or somesuch to resize/re-arrange the partitions into the empty space afterwards
<Clearze2> a vaild mac is 12 digits long btw
<cronik> kk
<musikgoat> Maenad: this is my exports / 192.168.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<Clearze2> cronik: sudo machanger -m xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx will change your mac
<Maenad> musikgoat: whats the 24 for?
<Maenad> and 192.168.1.1 means the user who will be trying to access, right?
<cronik> wen i do a ifconfig i see eth29
<Krisbo9000> anyone know a good tutorial for setting up windows network so i can build my amarok collection from it??
<cronik> thats not normal
<bradv> !samba | Krisbo9000
<ubotu> Krisbo9000: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Clearze2> cronik: Does it list 29 separate interfaces?
<cronik> ooo
<Clearze2> cronik: Or one interface with 29 alias
<Clearze2> *aliases
<zeeble> what is the set of packages i need to compile apps? earlier, it used to be build-essential
<cronik> just one
<cronik> but
<cronik> i did a lspci
<cronik> and i see that it show my eth but s unknow
<musikgoat> Maenad: the /24 means that section of IP addresses,  if you just want one computer just use the iP address
<cronik> maybe i need to get driver for that
<Maenad> ok i see, so its like a mask
<cronik> drivers**
<Krisbo9000> most of these tutorials use this term SHARENAME and others that i'm not sure about. where do i find the exact names for these. is there a tutorial for that?
<musikgoat>  /24 is a CIDR term of subnetting
<Clearze2> cronik: You can clean up your interface listings in /etc/network/interfaces
<bradv> Krisbo9000: I'm sure the tutorial would explain to you to replace that term with whatever you want to call your share...
<Dr_willis> Kirovksi,  the 'using samba' book  is avialable in downloadable form in the 'samba-doc' package. Its worth reading
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<Clearze2> cronik: So does it see your wireless? that is what you used ndiswrapper for right.
<cronik> yes
<Krisbo9000> thanks brad. ill give it another try
<cronik> i see it
<Clearze2> cronik: what chipset is your wireless card
<cronik> broadcom 4311
<bradv> Krisbo9000: Also see http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Samba
<cronik> rev 2
<Clearze2> cronik: did you use the xp driver?
<cronik> mm,i follow  tutorial online
<cronik> let me link you
<Krisbo9000> shouldnt i be using cifs instead of smbfs?
<croniksoft> i join from my laptop so i can give u the link
<Clearze2> croniksoft: ok
<oxeimon> can someone tell me how search works in ubuntu... it won't find anything for me
<oxeimon> I'd be in my music folder, looking at the folder "Radiohead", and when I click on search and type "Radiohead", it doesn't return anything
<croniksoft> http://www.megalinux.net/2007/11/hp-dv2610us-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbo.html
<croniksoft> i used the 2nd driver
<croniksoft> the 1st one dint work for me
<Krisbo9000> this tutorial doesnt tell me where the sharename comes from either?
<bradv> Krisbo9000: You decide what the sharename is. Call it whatever you want - just be consistent.
<croniksoft> sp34152.exe thats the name
<Krisbo9000> can it be the same as my mountpoint
<Krisbo9000> mountname that is
<Krisbo9000> because it looks like it comes from the windows server ... ok
<Clearze2> croniksoft: Yeah, that is the correct driver to use. Other than changing your mac and cleaning up your interfaces file I can't give you any other suggestions really.
<croniksoft> how can i clean my interface
<croniksoft> i just se one line with the eth29
<brian__> hey i really need help troubleshooting my sound
<croniksoft> see*
<brandon_> can someone help me I can't seem to view youtube videos on my computer? I have ubuntu and firefox
<brian__> i have tried every forum online and nothing works
<Mersault> so, I just installed ubuntu server 7.10, and the user created for me isn't in the sudoers file... how is this supposed to be usable?
<Maenad> musikgoat: okay i changed it, but sudo exportfs -ra still complains about it... exportfs: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.1.100:/".
<bradv> Krisbo9000: Be patient and read the entire document. Samba is not something that can be set up in an hour or two, unless you want to just use the tools built into Ubuntu for that purpose.
<Clearze2> croniksoft: paste your /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin
<croniksoft> i have a long time i dont use that
<squidink> are there any repositories for firefox 3 beta ?
<croniksoft> is that a site/.
<Maenad> squidink: yes
<Clearze2> croniksoft: no, it's the location of a file on your  system
<Krisbo9000> i just want to build my music collection in amarok
<brandon_>  can someone help me I can't seem to view youtube videos on my computer? I have ubuntu and firefox
<Krisbo9000> i have been trying all morning
<Krisbo9000> its crazy!
<Clearze2> croniksoft: Oh, you mean pastebin?
<croniksoft> yes
<squidink> Maenad: ummm... where?
<K4k-laptop> can someone help me figure out how to either get the kernel source for 2.6.22-14 so I can use the restricted modules I already have or find the restricted modules for 2.6.22-9?
<bradv> squidink: No. You can download the beta from mozilla.org, but there is no documentation for the install.
<Clearze2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Maenad> squidink: google probably
<greencookie> hello!
<IndyGunFreak> !flash | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bradv> squidink: You can do sudo apt-get install firefox-3, but it is not updated with today's release.
<amicrawler> my xmms is doing very weard things
<Maenad> *weird
<IndyGunFreak> amicrawler: try audacious.. its more or less an updated xmms
<amicrawler> yes i have that
<amicrawler> i like the old xmms
<croniksoft> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45332/
<squidink> bradv: how often would the repos get updated?
<greencookie> is audacious>amarok,banshee.rhythmbox?
<IndyGunFreak> how could you like xmms better than audacious
<croniksoft> you got it?
<bradv> squidink: You can wait a day or two and see if someone updates it. It shouldn't be much more than that. Try google or search in the ubuntu forums.
<IndyGunFreak> audacious has far more options, more configurable, etc,
<brandon_> ubotu: Ive already installed flash player 9.  I right click where the video is supposted to go and it says flash player 9.
<amicrawler> xmms works  but when i make the xmms bigger  it goes very weard
<IndyGunFreak> amicrawler: i've heard that problem before w/ xmms.
<brandon_> ubotu: it looks like its goin to load but never does
<mikeo1> there was a problem starting the gnome settings daemon
<mikeo1> how do i fix it
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<greencookie> I can't seem to install IRSSI :( i get package not found error. Anyone know why>?
<greencookie> I just installed ubuntu. 2 mins ago.
<IndyGunFreak> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<greencookie> thnx IndyGunFreak
<amicrawler> what options or fix do i have for it ?
<Clearze2> croniksoft: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45333/
<IndyGunFreak> greencookie: i'm not sure what repo its in, but i'm guessing you don't have it available.
<IndyGunFreak> amicrawler: wel, xmms isn't supported or updated anymore, so your options are limited
<taz_> hi guys
<amicrawler> humm worked before went to gusty
<Ildjarn> greencookie: Update apt-get and try again
<greencookie> IndyGunFreak: Its 'universe' I had to check that option from my software sources. Thanks tho:D
<amicrawler> then i wipe out and did a clean wipe and install
<IndyGunFreak> greencookie: figured thats what it was.
<amicrawler> and now have issues with it
<taz_> im wondering it yahoo messenger will work with ubuntu ???
<bradv> taz_: Sure. Just install pidgin
<greencookie> Ildjarn: thnx:)
<IndyGunFreak> taz_: you can use pidgin or kopete
<bradv> !pidgin | taz_
<ubotu> taz_: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<greencookie> taz_: pidgin also has irc:D
<brandon_> indygunfreak: how does taht help me?
<greencookie> thats what im using rite now:D
<taz_> i see ok
<taz_> thanks
<Ildjarn> irssi pwns
<greencookie> But I prefer irssi
<Ildjarn> :)
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: are you sure flash is installed?
<greencookie> Ildjarn: hehe couldn't have said it sooner :) lol
<brandon_> yes
<mm_202> Would anyone know if 7.10 is faster / more than 7.04?  This is on a Intel 1GHz system with 1GB of RAM.
<brandon_> flash 9 is installed
<greencookie> guys whats openssh-server package?
<brandon_> indygunfreak: I just installed it
<mm_202> Im asking because Im using it for a car-pc and the more speed (or faster boot time), the better.
<jfaurschou> I'm having problems gettiing Flash 9 to tinstall.
<Ildjarn> greencookie: try apt-cache search openssh
<multiverse> green:  It's the SSH daemon that allows secure remote connections.
<brandon_> indygunfreak: but its stll not working
<IndyGunFreak> don't know brandon_ doesn't make much sense, works fine for me.. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<greencookie> k Ildjarn
<amicrawler> otr does not work in pidgin
<brandon_> 7.10
<greencookie> thnx multiverse does it work well with irssi? since apt-get suggested i should also download that:D
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: 32bit or 64bit?
<multiverse> What is irssi?
<brandon_> indygunfreak: 32
<wolferine> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: its basically a CLI based IRC client
<multiverse> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: sorry, i have no logical explanation
<wolferine> np
<brandon_> ya tell me about it
<Ildjarn> greencookie: I had to check the gutsy unsupported to download the current version of irssi, i.e., 0.8.12
<croniksoft> i am still getting eth29
<brandon_> indygunfreak: Ive been trying to get this to work for a week now
<greencookie> multiverse: irssi >xchat,pidgin,irc clients in general:)
<Kalamansi> hello how can i access my box from office?
<croniksoft> i restarded the service as well
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: well, something doesn't make much sense.
<santa_> what does this mean? /var/cache/apt/archives/ltp-kernel-test_20060918-2ubuntu3_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/debian-test/tests/linux/runtest/syscalls', which is also in package ltp-commands-test
<Kalamansi> i can access here in office using local ip but when i tried to access in my house i cant login
<multiverse> Am I the only one who likes XMMS?
<Kalamansi> how to install remote access or what ever they call
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: are you using Gnome or kDE?
<MasterShrek> Kalamansi, do you have a router at home?
<croniksoft> this thing is making me go crazy
<croniksoft> lol
<greencookie> multiverse: does xmms have musicbrainz.com support?
<wolferine> Kalamansi, its firewalled ?
<brandon_> gnome
<multiverse> I don't know, what is that?
<MasterShrek> greencookie, i dont belive so, streamtuner may be what you are looking for
<brandon_> indygunfreak: and firefox
<Kalamansi> 14:00:38
<Kalamansi> wolferine  how to disable firewall?
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: open synaptic package manager(System/Admin/Synaptic), and do a search for flashplugin-nonfree
<diogofsr> multiverse: I liku it too. But I think there are another more modern and pleasure ways to listen to music. :-)
<wolferine> Kalamansi, call up your admin and ask him to shut it down for you, at 4AM in the morning
<Kalamansi> wolferine: i can access using local ip 192.168.1.33
<taz_> how i will know if which one 64 bits or 32bits  my pc?
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: see if it shows flash is installed..(green square)
<permanoia> my gnome panels are suddenly black... running compiz, happened while i was using gtk-theme-switch2 -- stay black no matter what theme i switch to now. tried restarting X and computer
<brandon_> alright
<multiverse> dio:  which way do you prefer?
<greencookie> MasterShrek: :) hello. Yeah I was wondering if there's a better sound app than amarok for maintaining (tagging and renaming) and playing ure music?
<Kalamansi> wolferine: im the admin.im from windows and im migrating to ubuntu 7.04
<MasterShrek> taz_, look ath the output of: uname -m
<brandon_> indygunfreak: yes it is
<santa_> what does this mean? /var/cache/apt/archives/ltp-kernel-test_20060918-2ubuntu3_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/debian-test/tests/linux/runtest/syscalls', which is also in package ltp-commands-test
<wolferine> Kalamansi, so what do you want to do exactly ?
<greencookie> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<MasterShrek> greencookie, i dunno about that, amarok is teh winz
<wolferine> ssh, ftp, RDC ?
<wolferine> VNC?
<taz_> where i can find it ?? please help .
<brandon_> indygunfreak: wierd huh
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: right click it and choose "Mark for reinstallation"...,  then apply the changes, then restart firefox
<Kalamansi> wolferine  ssh.access ssh
<greencookie> MasterShrek: I was afraid you'd say that. I just wanted some change.
<diogofsr> multiverse: I like Rythm very much. I think it is more complete than XMMS and less complicated than Amarol.
<wolferine> Kalamansi, is the sshd running on the server ?
<geoaxis> is it possible that through DHCPD that an IP gets reserved for a particular Hardware Address, ie no one can use that by assigning that IP
<diogofsr> multiverse: Amarol = Amarok.
<ubrian> how do i configure gnome display manager as default?
<Kalamansi> wolferine i dont know..i just finish installing ubuntu 7.04....
<MasterShrek> geoaxis, it is possible, some routers have static dhcp
<IndyGunFreak> ubrian: what do you mean as default?
<wolferine> Kalamansi, then install the sshd
<wolferine> d = daemon
<Kalamansi> wolferine how to install dude?thanks
<taz_> mastershrek where i can find it 32 bit or 64 bits?? please help .
<geoaxis> MasterShrek,  i am implying that is it possible that particualr IP cannot be assigned by hand to other systems
<wolferine> Kalamansi, google: ubuntu guide
<ubrian> so that when i log in, GDM displays instead of xdm or kdm
<wolferine> Kalamansi, tells you how to setup your entire system
<santa_> what does this mean? /var/cache/apt/archives/ltp-kernel-test_20060918-2ubuntu3_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/debian-test/tests/linux/runtest/syscalls', which is also in package ltp-commands-test
<jfaurschou> anyone know of supported webcam app.
<IndyGunFreak> ubrian: i think its system/admin/login window
<MasterShrek> geoaxis, not sure exactly, not much of a networker
<MasterShrek> taz_, i dont konw what you are trying to say
<wolferine> skip to just the ssh part, if thats all you need ATM
<wolferine> jfaurschou, explain a bit more ?
<musikgoat> geoaxis: are you asking about static dhcp?
<musikgoat> you want dhcp to assign an address based on a computers mac address?
<taz_>   Sabayon Linux Beryl it lookl it cube
<geoaxis> musikgoat,  well i am asking is there a way to lock a person down from assigning IP manually
<jfaurschou> I have webcam now, but it doesn't support linux... I'm in need of a new one.. any suggestions?
<thor_> ubrian: this is an old note....try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<greencookie> I'm trying to view videos on youtube but I guess I dont have flash installed. what would the command line to do that be? I have virgin gutsy install
<musikgoat> not in dhcp,  but i imagine a router with iptables could control IP's
<arjufakhed> gopd morning what name "hungarian ubuntu" channel
<arjufakhed> ?
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: did it work?
<brandon_> Indygunfreak: ya still doesn't work how do I check to see if my JavaScript turned off
<offseid_> Quick Question: I hid my XChat menu bar and now I want it back - how?
<MasterShrek> greencookie, sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree, you may need to pop the cherry by adding universe and multiverse repos
<wolferine> jfaurschou, its usually the other way around, your webcam is not supported by linux....
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: java shouldn't really ave anyything to do with it.;
<geoaxis> offseid_,  you mean system tray
<ere4si> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<arjufakhed> kosz tnx
<santa_> what does this mean? /var/cache/apt/archives/ltp-kernel-test_20060918-2ubuntu3_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/debian-test/tests/linux/runtest/syscalls', which is also in package ltp-commands-test
<wolferine> jfaurschou, is the cam plugged in, if so, wahts the listing from lsusb give? (pastebin it pls)
<greencookie> MasterShrek: Lol. k Ubuntu's spanked its monkey enough. Time to venture out into the real world.
<wolferine> !pastebin | jfaurschou
<ubotu> jfaurschou: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> lol greencookie
<brandon_> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. (thats what it says in place of the video
<ubrian> thor_: thanks i think that might have done it
<ozbert> /?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<brandon_> indygunfreak: ya I know
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: wel, have you tried installing Java?
<brandon_> indygunfreak: no how do I?
<offseid_> geoaxis, no I mean the menu bar of this XChat window
<greencookie> MasterShrek: Doesn't work, I got both universe and multiverse enabled and reloaded :(
<IndyGunFreak> !java | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<greencookie> it says cant find package flash-nonfree
<MasterShrek> greencookie, search in synaptic or aptitude for flash, i know theres a package somewhere in there for it
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: but i really don't think thats the issue, i've never had a prob w/ flash before installing java.
<MasterShrek> greencookie, and its not gnash
<greencookie> MasterShrek: I know. lol. Gnash is the reason I had to reinstall ubuntu:D
<troxor> does anyone know where usplash logs to?
<MasterShrek> greencookie, that doesnt make sense, gnash shouldnt hose ur machine
<jfaurschou> It shows "0c45:613c Microdia"
<santa_> what does this mean? /var/cache/apt/archives/ltp-kernel-test_20060918-2ubuntu3_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/debian-test/tests/linux/runtest/syscalls', which is also in package ltp-commands-test
<greencookie> MasterShrek: it did:) anyways its flashplugin-nonfree. Just so for future reference when ure helping out the newbies:D
<MasterShrek> troxor, /var/log ? i doubt you are looking for a usplash log though
<musikgoat> troxor: if you find out, let me know, its not in the usual /var/log
<MasterShrek> ah cool greencookie, id look it up myself but im not using ubuntu =P
<musikgoat> i've looked, cause there is a wierd message about installing sxp2 or something, that i catch every once in a while
<brandon_> indygunfreak can't help to try
<musikgoat> and i cant find the references in any of the logs
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: very true.
<greencookie> MasterShrek: Oh :O bad boy! what are you using then?
<MasterShrek> slamd64 (slackware ported to 64 bit)
<jones> hi everyone. i have a question about screenlets. anyone able to help?
<greencookie> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<greencookie> Ah ok so i see
<Girf> Anyone have a download/torrent link for Feisty Fawn?
<brandon_> indygunfreak: probly somthing very simple Im just not doing
<wolferine> jfaurschou,  http://lists-archives.org/spca50x-devs/00528-wise-usb-web-cam.html
<Girf> I have a 6000 series HP laptop, can't run 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: hang on just a sec, we'll figure it out
<MasterShrek> Girf, why feisty? gutsy is the latest release
<brandon_> indygunfreak: alright
<MasterShrek> Girf, that doesnt make sense, gutsy has an updated kernel, shold be better supported
<MasterShrek> Girf, tried the alternate installer cd?
<Girf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582220
<Girf> "If you have an HP Laptop - especially an HP 6000 or 9000 series laptop, steer clear of Gutsy 7.10 release.
<Girf> Too many hardware issues, lack of available apps to satisfy dependencies and less than half the available programs as found under Feisty 7.04 release."
<Girf> I have an HP zv6000t laptop
<kupesoft> Why not just steer clear of HP laptops?
<musikgoat> lol
<MasterShrek> thats too bad Girf, my compaq (which is basically hp now) ran fine in gutsy
<MasterShrek> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu.  Upgrading to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<desertc> Buy hardware that comes with Ubuntu support (for their hardware...)
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<jones> anyone know why my screenlets would not start all the time or why i receive the following error "Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly."
<Girf> desertc: Don't have funds to buy a new computer
<cronik> can anyone help me,my system everytime it restar i my eth file gets another number added,for ex: eth0 ,eth1 , eth29, also my system hangs most of the time and i think is because of that,i get  Error invalid mac,contact your vendor"
<cronik> can anyone please help me
<Girf> Thank ye for the link
<cronik> i have 2 day,no sleep trying to figure this one out
<desertc> Girf: You must have at some point, though, right?
<cronik> days*
<Girf> desertc: Three years ago, this laptop is ancient.
<greencookie> Can someone help me get my X1300 Radeon card to work in Gutsy?
<Girf> Next computer will be at unknown future point.
<MasterShrek> cronik, what version of ubuntu? what kinda network card?
<cronik> i have 7.10
<cronik> and the nic i think is Nvidia
<cronik> dont know the model
<jones> any ideas on my screenlets issue?
<wolferine> jfaurschou, that help?
<MasterShrek> cronik, interesting, my nforce ethernet always worked just fine
<musikgoat> nvidia nic's are in chipset, so nforce4 or newer
<musikgoat> probly
<greencookie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MasterShrek> cronik, and ive never heard of a problem like you are having, so i really dont have much of a fix for you. tried a reinstall or a different distro to see if the problem persists?
<wolferine> whose next :)
<jfaurschou> Yes and No..
<croniksoft> i love ubuntu to much
<Girf> Hah.
<jones> wolferine? u answering questions?
<wolferine> jfaurschou, u are going to have to work for getting a webcam, whether you want to use the one you have, or not...
<wolferine> jones? u asking only that question? :)
<croniksoft> i think im going to do a reinstall,but tomarrow
<Girf> Thanks for the link, MasterShrek, and the help
<greencookie> Is there like a client for youtube?
<wolferine> a client ?
<jones> lol i have an issue w/ screenlets. they dont start all the time and i rec this error" Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly."
<greencookie> Something I can put on my panel and search and It'll play the video on a small floating screen?:)
<wolferine> jones, what are you using to run the screenlet ?
<jones> the screenlets manager
<MasterShrek> greencookie, probably not
<jfaurschou> II figured as much....This is still all to new for me..
<musikgoat> greencookie: i haven't heard of such think
<musikgoat> *thing
<wolferine> greencookie, write one
<greencookie> yes!
<MasterShrek> then share it with the world
<MasterShrek> :)
 * greencookie starts brainstorming.
<wolferine> i wouldnt take someone u wrote, even if it was free :)
<wolferine> something*
<wolferine> lol
<greencookie> ah lol wolferine . I thought 'someone' and I was like eh?
<wolferine> jones, and you have know this is a working screenlet ?
<jones> there is an option in the screenelts mamager that says to start automatically but no all of the screenlets do
<wolferine> jones, and your wasting your time troubleshooting it cause it does something for you ?
<greencookie> I will write the simplest of codes yet the most useful. It has been told in the books of old.:D
 * wolferine tosses a coookie
<bullgard4> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 from the CD. Now there exists a directory /home/backup (with many subdirectories). What is the purpose of this directory?
<greencookie> and that is pkill firefox . thats the one i use the most. hahaha
<musikgoat> greencookie: less talk more code
<jones> i dont understand the question... i have a few of them that start auto and others that do not but will start randomly
<greencookie> hehe
<musikgoat> :-)
<MasterShrek> bullgard4, did you have it back up your windows install or something?
<wolferine> bullgard4, im sure you can see that its a backup
<greencookie> less code more talk:) everyone's happy:D
<greencookie> brb client on phone.
<musikgoat> happy with nothing to do? not me
<wolferine> jones, the applet manager, is that the issue, or the applets themselves ?
<musikgoat> just listen to that codemonkey video
<jones> the applets themself. i thought that the error was related to the issue
<niocnam> hi all
<greencookie> musikgoat: who's codemonkey:D
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me get my Radeon x800 pro working under Ubuntu 7.10, I tried the restricted drivers but got a black screen, also tried ENVY and got a white screen. Here's my thread on the ubuntu forums if anyone could help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<riotkittie> how terribly bizarre.
<musikgoat> greencookie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Wy7gRGgeA
<bullgard4> MasterShrek: I do not understand your question well. I have not touched this directory in any way by hand.
<wolferine> jones, ... so as I said before, and I guess I have to repeat 'you have known this is a working screenlet' ?
<greencookie> LMAO! I play WoW:D
<MasterShrek> bullgard4, look in the folder, if theres nothing you need in there, delete it, im sure its just a backup from a previous linux install or from a windows install
<wolferine> greencookie, no wonder you dont have time to learn how to code
<MasterShrek> whats that riotkittie? btw hello :)
<musikgoat> LOL
<greencookie> wolferine: on the contrary. I dont.
<greencookie> hehe jk w/ you I know that dont make any sense:)
<jones> yes. it works all the time when i manually start it. it just not start automatically. i have made sure that it is set in my sessions as well in the applet manager
<niocnam> is there somebody successfully install ISPConfig on fresh install of Ubuntu 7.10 (or at least have a clean log error :) )
<TillUnn> Hello guys. Can abybody advise me any software (it will be better if it is free and open) for solving this kind of task: I have a predefined table where information is stored. For example there are 15 columns. There are a lot of people who have to manage that information, but some of them can have access only to 5 columns and others can read all but change nothing. Also I need to setup predefined values for each column os people couldn't paste their data
<TillUnn> into that columns. Is there any open and free solution for my problem? And in addition there MUST be versioning support with rollback to any of previous conditions
<multiverse> !cube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cube - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> jones, if you dont use my nick in your posts, they may just float by
<wolferine> TillUnn, thats just a bit rude
<greencookie> ok back to work. Anyone in here successfully get their X1300 Radeon card working in Gutsy?
<multiverse> How do i enable the cube in 7.10 Desktop 64?
<musikgoat> TillUnn: mysql?
<MasterShrek> TillUnn, mysql
<wolferine> !anyone | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MasterShrek> !compiz | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<multiverse> thanks
<TillUnn> MasterShrek: the software should use MySQL i think...
<greencookie> lol wolferine.
<musikgoat> TillUnn: so you want a CMS?
<MasterShrek> TillUnn, i believe you can connect open office base or ms office access to a mysql database
<mirag1> /leave
<wolferine> its /part
<musikgoat> its /part
<greencookie> Could someone who has gotten x1300 radeon card to work in gutsy help me do the same?:)
<musikgoat> ooh
<wolferine> lol
<MasterShrek> you are stuck mirag1
<wolferine> :P
<musikgoat> :-)
<greencookie> lol
<wolferine> greencookie, what have you done yourself ?
<TillUnn> musikgoat: It is not a CMS but an online system for managing information with row-based user access
<wolferine> !ati | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greencookie> sec. I have to pkill firefox
<MasterShrek> ati ftL!
<bullgard4> MasterShrek: I agree that it may be a backup from my previous Linux install. Why did the Ubuntu 7.10 CD create this directory and its contents but the distant Feisty to Gutsy Remote Upgrade did not install a similar directory?
<MasterShrek> =P
<multiverse> As it turns out compiz was installed.  I just needed to install the manager.
<musikgoat> TillUnn: i don't know of any personal recommendations
<MasterShrek> i dont know bullgard4, ive never experienced such a folder on an install
<greencookie> why is it when I play video on youtube and then search for another video (from the youtube page) my firefox hangs!?
<wolferine> multiverse, i had the same, not sure why that is yet, and dont really care :)
<wolferine> greencookie, run FF from a terminal
<bullgard4> MasterShrek: I thank you for commenting.
<multiverse> gnome-compiz-manager
<multiverse> for the record
<wolferine> and stop asking so many freekin questions ;)
<mirag1> ^^
<MasterShrek> i always used compizconfig-settings-manager
<MasterShrek> mirag1, back so soon?
<musikgoat> hehhe
<MasterShrek> =P
<TillUnn> I beleive there must be an OPEN & FREE solution.... please help...
<mirag1> i don't know why my nick name can not be set correctly:)
<wolferine> mirag1, ?
<greencookie> wolferine: rite! lol. I believed that for a second.
<greencookie> mirag1:  /nick [ure nick here]
<musikgoat> TillUnn: want about google docs
<mirag1> but i want to use mirage instead
<musikgoat> TillUnn: that is live and modifiable by many people
<wolferine> mirag1, and...
<greencookie> then /nick mirage
<MasterShrek> probably taken already
<TillUnn> musikgoat: Google docs can give me an administration panel for setting user permission for each column in table?
<wolferine> [Nov 20 10:31:54 PM] * mirage :Nickname is already in use.
<greencookie> hmm bad luck
<mirag1> i DID /nick that, but it always show me the mirag1
<musikgoat> TillUnn: i don't know if its that complex
<wolferine> hmm sorry, did you say talk too much ?
<mirag1> en, i c
<musikgoat> you'd have to look into that
<greencookie> lol
<mirag1> maybe somebody has register it, right?
<wolferine> mirag1, you could root 100+ Win boxes, and DDOs the person using your 'mirage' nick
<MasterShrek> mirag1, probably
<musikgoat> TillUnn: for personal customization in a business sense, thats where the software designers come in
<wolferine> but im sure the person is sexy and deserves it...
<mirag1> ic, thanks a lot
<wolferine> TillUnn, sum up in a line, what your looking for ?
<greencookie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Clearze2>  mirag1:Metasploit. Point,Click,Root j/k
<TillUnn> wolferine: i need an online system for managing information by multiple users with different restrictions and support of versioning to rollbackk to any previous condition.
<TillUnn> wolferine: the solution must be free and opensource...
<basskozz> Is it possible to use Xming to get the "Full Desktop Environment" instead of just individual windows/apps?
<Clearze2> Isn't apparmor supposed to be in 7.10 by default?
<musikgoat> TillUnn: sorry i have nothing specific
<wolferine> LDAP ?
<musikgoat> ldap is an authentication protocol
<freeheels> looking for some help:  recently installed Gutsy on an IBM T43 -- everything has worked fine except for a problem where hotkeys seem 'sticky'.  I have a key combo bound for opening a gnome terminal and occasionally it will start opening an infinite amount of windows...
<musikgoat> isn't it?
<dan_> glxgears has been reporting drastically higher frame rates than i've actually been seeing (it's reporting ~100fps when i'm seeing more like 1fps)
<musikgoat> ldap integrates with other apps
<wolferine> yes, LDA{ is
<benzs_s> when does support for feisty end
<wolferine> LDAP*
<MasterShrek> dan_, did you install drivers for you video card? 100fps is still very slow
<passbe> does anyone have experience with roundcube webmail ?
<dan_> MasterShrek: it's an ancient SiS card I don't really expect much out of it, and yeah i'm currently using the sis driver
<freeheels> to stop it, I have to switch over to one of the non X terminals (alt-ctrl-F6, for instance) and killing all my processes.
<multiverse> what is that package that is different from easyubuntu, ubuntu complete?
<freeheels> I've been googling the issue and haven't found anything that seems to match up.  Weird stuff.
<squid0> hi
<Javid> I have a one button mouse and I have no way to rightclick, is there a way around this?
<Ildjarn> musikgoat: I tried that url you gave me for installing vmware, but I get this error. http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=7023
<bazhang> freeheels: have you seen linux on laptops website? they might have something
<squid0> my new kubuntu desktop shown no disk icons on the desktop... and when I open media:/ in dolphin or konqueror, nothing comes up.... what could be the problem?
<musikgoat> freeheels: sounds like it could be a bug
<multiverse> easyubuntu and whah?
<multiverse> Automatix!
<musikgoat> Ildjarn: whats that link agian?
<basskozz> Anyone here use Xming?
<multiverse> Does Automatix work with 7.10 64 bit?
<Ildjarn> musikgoat: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/17/install-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-updated/
<bazhang> multiverse: for gutsy?
<reya276> need some help troubleshooting a driver install
<multiverse> yah
<MasterShrek> multiverse, automatix is bad news
<MasterShrek> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<bazhang> no need for it multiverse
<reya276> I need to build a Kernel Module for USB (http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/config)
<[chr0n0s]> anyone got fingerprint senor working with gutsy ??
<squid0> how do i find out what graphics card my machine has?
<squid0> (in ubuntu)
<kupesoft> squid0: lspci should do it
<Creationist> Is there a way to extract a WinZip archive that is password protected without having the password?
<squid0> kupesoft: thanks
<[chr0n0s]> squid0, it's the same as (in windows)
<wolferine> squid0, use: lspci | grep VGA
<musikgoat> Ildjarn: maybe you are missing headers?  #vmware is a good channel for troubleshooting
<reya276> I already configured the driver, but everytime I do "make" I get an error
<MasterShrek> Creationist, not really
<kupesoft> squid0: You're welcome...
<Cpudan80> Do you guys recommend the HDD fix for laptops?
<Ildjarn> Okay
<Ildjarn> musikgoat: I downloaded the headers too
<wolferine> squid0, if using xchat do /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<wolferine> that will post the results in the channel here
<MasterShrek> Ildjarn, virtualbox is a good virtual machine proggie, i prefer it over vmware-server
<[chr0n0s]> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300
<squid0> thanks, wolferine. i'm not using xchat tho
<Creationist> MasterShrek: Yeah, I didn't think so.  Was hoping Linux gurus would have figured it out :)
<wolferine> well, still works none-the-less
<kupesoft> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<Creationist> MasterShrek: Then again, I'm certain there IS a way.. just most likely beyond my ability.
<wolferine> see kupesoft ;)
<Cpudan80> I'm looking at the articles about Ubuntu messing up laptop HDDs
<kupesoft> [chr0n0s]: Your card is better than mine! ;p
<musikgoat> Creationist: you need to be an encryption hacker for that
<wolferine> Cpudan80, which partition types ?
<wolferine> Cpudan80, Reiser ?
<[chr0n0s]> kupesoft, it's just a low end gfx :(
<Cpudan80> wolferine: Whatever gutsy's default is
<kupesoft> wolferine: I didn't know about /exec in xchat, thanks ;p
<Cpudan80> wolferine: ext3
<reya276> How can I tell if a Driver configuration is ok?
<squid0> I get an Intel one.... but the reason i'm interested in it is whenever I close my laptop lid, or try to switch users, my screen turns off, and there's nothing i can do to make it come on again... the system is still responsive, but i'm forced to do a hard reboot..... i thought maybe it was a problem with the graphics card...
<squid0> *graphics driver
<dion_> i get that 2 squid
<wolferine> kupesoft, /help does alot in xchat :)
<kupesoft> reya276: Be more specific, please,
<squid0> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<kupesoft> wolferine: Of course,
<squid0> dion_: really?
<jfaurschou> Alright, I d/l the driver, how do I go about installing it...POint me to a help file...
<squid0> what do you think it could be from
<dion_> tru, but only if its bin letf 4 awhile
<squid0> dion_:  is it a known bug?
<dion_> buggers me!, it aint half as annoying as my webcam
<squid0> dion_: what graphics card do you have?
<squid0> hmmmm
<multiverse> 8/4 9/27
<Ildjarn> MasterShrek: Okay I'll try that too
<reya276> kupesoft: ok I'm trying to install a wacom driver from here (http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/main) Now I have already ran the ./confgiure command
<dion_> i'll check, is a compaq
<multiverse> That article was written 8/4, and this link is dated 9/27  http://www.getautomatix.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1558
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me get my Radeon x800 pro working under Ubuntu 7.10, I tried the restricted drivers but got a black screen, also tried ENVY and got a white screen. Here's my thread on the ubuntu forums if anyone could help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<wolferine> jfaurschou, driver for.. ?
<kupesoft> reya276: Those drivers should be included with Ubuntu,
<wolferine> !envy | meta4ical
<ubotu> meta4ical: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<reya276> kupesoft: nope they do not recognize the new Bamboo tablet, so I have to do this route
<reya276> unless you know how to do it
<santa_> while trying to make LTP (Linux Test Project) i get the following compile errors: http://pastebin.com/d6f2c9651
<squid0> dion_: also when I try to open a tty terminal... ctrl+alt+1,2,3...
<dion_>  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<greencookie> meta4ical: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_on_a_Thinkpad_T60 check this out.
<wolferine> haha
<Sirp> hi....I recently upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon, and now Firefox frequently crashes with a 'X Windows System error'
<V1k1ng> meta4ical,   u could try installing them by hand...what greencookie said
<RCP> I need help with webcams and linux?
<dion_> sorry im slow, blame 2many years of windoze
<wolferine> Sirp, try swiftfox
<reya276> kupesoft: I went to this page first and installed this driver/tools https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<squid0> dion_: no worries
<reya276> kupesoft: but those do not work
<RCP> I need help with webcams and linux?
<squid0> dion_: are you from SA?
<dion_> no, i have no probs with the other displays
<jfaurschou> sorry, the spca5xx driver for my webcam.. I'm still not sure on how to go about installs through the terminal.
<squid0> dion_: hmmm
<noah_> Ok i have my wirless working. But here's the thing....i have no ip address, yet i can browse my network files andi don't have internet. what is wrong with htis thing o.O
<Ayabara> anyone one an ASUS F3Sc or a similar laptop here? I installed Ubuntu on mine yesterday, and I can't help but thinking that the sound is a little low. With PCM level on top I have to increase volume to >50% when I use headphones.
<dion_> sa?
<wolferine> jfaurschou, maybe read the documentation that came with it .....
<dion_> Qld
<squid0> south africa. Dion is a common name here
<dion_> Ohhhh
<wolferine> jfaurschou, be an intelligent person.. and learn :)
<kupesoft> reya276: not sure how to help,
<wolferine> nite ppl
<dion_> no queensland australia
<squid0> good night
<Sirp> wolferine, is swiftfox available as an Ubuntu package? I don't see it.....
<dion_> not so common here
<squid0> ok
<wolferine> Sirp, sudo aptitude install swiftfox
<RCP> anyone know how to get my webcam working
<wolferine> RCP using xchat ?
<rob> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RCP> <wolferine> yes
<RCP> <wolferine> why
<dion_> good luc rcp. if i had hair, id b pullin it out
<wolferine> RCP logitech cam ?
<reya276> kupesoft: right, that's what I've been getting from everyone, I can't be the only one with a Bamboo tablet for Gutsy and trying to get it to work
<Sirp> wolferine, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "swiftfox"
<RCP> <wolferine> no Philips
<wolferine> RCP, /exec -o lsusb | phil
<wolferine> type in xchat
<reya276> this is insane
<RCP> sh: phil: command not found
<RCP> What?
<wolferine> RCP, /exec -o lsusb | grep phil
<wolferine> sorry
<wolferine> Sirp, google ubuntu guide
<[chr0n0s]> grep -i ?
<wolferine> Sirp, has the info in it....
<RCP> What?
<wolferine> RCP, /exec -o lsusb | grep phil
<RCP> not a thing
<[chr0n0s]> it should /exec -o lsusb | grep -i phil
<greencookie> I'm trying to install ati drivers but I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45336/ could someone help me troubleshoot?
<nevhood> Hello all, after installing ubuntu, nothing will start.  i was following a guide to dual boot both and i entered (hd0,0) into the advanced options for installing grub.
<porQueNoTeCallas> hello
<Feen> Can someone tell me the directory where Wine is stored??
<wolferine> i bet its not philips
<RCP> <Feen>
<wolferine> RCP post your lspci command on pstebin
<wolferine> !pastebin | RCP
<ubotu> RCP: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[chr0n0s]> wolferine, get his lsusb output in bin
<Javid> I have a one button mouse and I have no way to rightclick, is there a way around this?
<RCP> <Feen> its in your home
<wolferine> [chr0n0s], I dont need hand holding, thanks
<wolferine> :)
<RCP> hit ctrl + h
<[chr0n0s]> wolferine, k
<Feen> RCP .. /home/myname does not contain any Wine files
<wolferine> Feen, #winehq
<i-rACEr> hello everybody
<RCP> hit ctrl +h
<RCP> ok
<wolferine> Feen, btw its in .wine possibly... but I didnt see your question
<wolferine> RCP well, im off to bed, good night and good luck
<RCP> lspci command ??? what are you talking about
<[chr0n0s]> greencookie, which version of drivers?
<boysdontcry> how do you enable usb support in virtualbox?
<Feen> wolferine, basically, my issue is that after i re-installed Wine, it wont show in the application menu. :(
<RCP> <Feen> it dont
<wolferine> Feen #winehq :)
<RCP> you have to use it in
<i-rACEr> i have a problem with gnome, i'm in the +2 timezone and every time i start up my laptop my clock is 2 hours ahead, afert 3 restarts it's 6 hours until it syncronizes with a time server
<Sirp> wolferine, ahhh great, got it; thank you very much.
<wolferine> np
<greencookie> xorg-driver-fglrx chr0n0s.
<RCP> <wolferine> so what do I do???
<[chr0n0s]> greencookie, type /exec -o lspci | grep -i vga
<wolferine> RCP whatever yuou feel like, im off to bed
<boysdontcry> someone mention the virtualbox ose has usb support... now how do i enable it?
<RCP> 0000:00:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB] (rev 9a)
<RCP> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<nevhood> I accidentally told Grub to install in (hd0,0) instead of (hd0) while i was installing ubuntu, now the hard disk refuses to boot, is there any way i can fix it?
<Sirp> wolferine, unfortunately though, swiftfox likewise crashes. :(
<Sirp> so....I guess it's not something directly related to firefox.
<greencookie> chr0n0s: bash: exec: -o: invalid option
<wolferine> Sirp, /server irc.mozilla.org then /j #firefox
<[chr0n0s]> greencookie, oh.. sorry
<Sirp> wolferine, okay I'll try asking there....thanks!
<greencookie> chr0n0s no worries.
<[chr0n0s]> give output of this comand here lspci | grep -i vga
<wolferine> np
<[chr0n0s]> give output of this comand here --> lspci | grep -i vga
<greencookie> chr0n0s: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<_zach_> anyone know how to reconfigure the media direct button on a dell laptop?
<_zach_> i'd like to have it boot to something else...
<[chr0n0s]> greencookie, have tried using the drivers from ati.amd.com ?
<greencookie> nopes but i just did half of what http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_on_a_Thinkpad_T60 said . is it too late?:)
<greencookie> chr0n0s: I went all the way till sudo aticonfig --initial then I got error and I didn't proceed.
<greencookie> chr0n0s: btw I didnt do this while installing, rather did it after installing gutsy
<[chr0n0s]> you have to rebot before you use that command greencookie
<pipelineaudio> hey guys I found a page that can help me but it says I have to " RPM"
<pipelineaudio> is it the same as synamptic?
<Creationist> How do I run .jar files in Ubuntu?
<greencookie> chr0n0s ok I'll try it. thanks.
<command0-182> Um, excuse me, but my desktop icons don't work, could someone help plz?
<pipelineaudio> "rpmbuild -tb line6usb-0.7.2beta.tar.bz2
<bazhang> not quite-- pipelineaudio
<pipelineaudio> 	rpm -U /usr/src/packages/RPMS/i586/line6usb-0.7.2beta-1.i586.rpm"
<_zach_> pipelineaudio, you can  use "alien" to convert rpm's to deb's
<boysdontcry> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND) <--- virtualbox
<[chr0n0s]> Creationist, java -jar FILENAME.jar
<pipelineaudio> ahhh
<nevhood> My computer won't start after installing grub to (hd0,0)... I can no longer boot Windows or Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<pipelineaudio> that command I just quoted I cant just type that right?
<_zach_> ubuntu uses deb, redhat and a few others use rpm
<_zach_> not quite
<command0-182> Um, excuse me, but my desktop icons don't work, could someone help plz?
<[chr0n0s]> nevhood, try using the repair option in alternate disk, don't know about livecd
<pipelineaudio> I would do sudo apt install -tb line6usb-o ?
<brad016> I have this flash drive but i don't know why it won't mount
<[chr0n0s]> greencookie, the guide is old
<pipelineaudio> man I will learn this one day :(
<_zach_> pipelineaudio, it looks like they're building from source into an rpm and then they're installing the rpm
<Creationist> [chr0n0s]: Always says it failed to load the main-class something or other.  THese are .jar games for cell phones.
<santa_> while trying to make LTP (Linux Test Project) i get the following compile errors: http://pastebin.com/d6f2c9651
<_zach_> pipelineaudio, you're just going to have to do the equivalent with deb
<pipelineaudio> ok
<brad016> I can't mount this flash drive, does anyone have any suggestions
<pipelineaudio> ok Im going to do the steps I can then Ill paste and you can tell me if I got it right?
<pipelineaudio> lemme read up for a bit
<[chr0n0s]> Creationist, i am not sure, but don't you think you will either need J2ME installed or some phone emulaor for that
<command0-182> Um, excuse me, but my desktop icons don't work, could someone help plz?
<_zach_> pipelineaudio, looks like building a deb isn't all that simple :-(... i've never done it personally
<Cpudan80> How do you get out of full screen in VLC?
<kapoto> I'm using gparted on a liveCD. I've tried copying an ext3 partition from sdb to sda, but it doesn't actually copy. Any idea why?
<meta4ical> wolferine: "I tried the restricted drivers but got a black screen,"
<[chr0n0s]> Cpudan80, press Esc or f
<nevhood> [chr0n0s] - thanks, but i can't burn the alternate cd if my computer won't start... do you know what i did wrong?  or how i can fix it?
<pipelineaudio> _zach_: http://www.tanzband-scream.at/line6/INSTALL
<_zach_> pipelineaudio, though it can make things nice and clean... I usually just cop out and install from source..
<Cpudan80> [chr0n0s]: It's f -- esc doesn't work
<pipelineaudio> it doesnt look too terrible maybe
<Cpudan80> [chr0n0s]: But thanks
<pipelineaudio> source is the EASY way?
<pipelineaudio> man thats the scary thing for me lol
<[chr0n0s]> Cpudan80, all about custom shortcuts :P
<command0-182> My desktop icons say things like nautilus-computer.desktop and they won't take me anywhere
<i-rACEr> i have a problem with gnome, i'm in the +2 timezone and every time i start up my laptop my clock is 2 hours ahead, afert 3 restarts it's 6 hours until it syncronizes with a time server
<[chr0n0s]> nevhood, you have the desktop install disk ?
<_zach_> pipelineaudio, it's just the second part
<nevhood> [chr0n0s] - yes
<nevhood> I tried running the Windows Vista Startup Repair
<nevhood> but it won't detect the Windows Vista installation
<nevhood> right now I'm running off the Live CD
<_zach_> pipelineaudio, idk if it's possible to install rpm capability in ubuntu...
<pipelineaudio> you think I can pull it off _za?
<[chr0n0s]> nevhood, sorry can't help you with this.. never used a desktop install disk, so don;t know what options it gives
<thor_> i-rACEr: are you running dual boot?
<pipelineaudio> ahhh
<_zach_> pipelineaudio, it's a learning process :-P
<i-rACEr> yeah, but i don't boot into windows
<pipelineaudio> wont it be ok to follow the source installation instructions?
<[chr0n0s]> nevhood, does it give any option when you boot... like bot from HDD, boot in safe mode,
<_zach_> yeah
<_zach_> pipelineaudio, just follow the second part
<[chr0n0s]> nevhood, or repair a broken system
<_zach_> pipelineaudio, that's building from source
<thor_> i-rACEr: as I recall windows requires you to run the linux system clock on local time. Sounds like it thinks it is on utc but is really on local
<Ildjarn> Is it possible to mount an ISO file?
<[chr0n0s]> Ildjarn, it is
<_zach_> Ildjarn, google
<nevhood> [chr0n0s] - it has boot from HDD...
<nevhood> and safe mode
<thor_> Ildjarn: look at fuseiso
<_zach_> Ildjarn, you essentially mount it
<nevhood> hm... i'm going to try restoring the mbr
<boysdontcry>  mountdevsubfs.sh <--- what does this script do?
<nevhood> that might do it
<_zach_> Ildjarn, mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<_zach_> from the google search "mount iso"
<i-rACEr> thor_ last time i booted into windows it was a month ago
<boysdontcry> ! mountdevsubfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountdevsubfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_zach_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<i-rACEr> thor_ and i tried unchecking the utc option
<boysdontcry> can anyone point me to documentation/manual for this script mountdevsubfs.sh
<Churimon> The is Linux best windows?
<santa_> while trying to make LTP (Linux Test Project) i get the following compile errors: http://pastebin.com/d6f2c9651
<thor_> i-rACEr: well....that was my best shot <smile>
 * SySRoot74 slowly backs towards an exit.
<_zach_> santa_, i wonder if maybe #linux would be helpful
<command0-182> Excuse me but my desktop icons aren't working
<Ildjarn> _zach_: Says /mnt/test does not exist
<santa_> now thats just a stupid suggestion on freenode, as soon as they figure out im on ubuntu, their going to tell me to come here
<bazhang> #linuxhelp is good as well
<_zach_> Ildjarn, you have to make a directory to mount it to
<[chr0n0s]> Ildjarn, them make one
<[chr0n0s]> then*
<Ildjarn> And ubuntu will see it as a cdrom drive?
<_zach_> Ildjarn, /mnt/test is really just a placeholder like /foo/bar
<davenull> buysdontcry: are you trying to mount an iso image?
<_zach_> Ildjarn, that part might be a little trickier
<Ildjarn> _zach_: I need to mount an ISO to look like CD so that I can install in VMware
<_zach_> Ildjarn, i guess as long as there's no cd in you can mount it to /media/cdrom
<theflyingfool> for some reason i cant load the restricted drivers for my modem, though the restricted driver thing has a check box for me
<theflyingfool> it says somethings unavalibile
<davenull> boysdontcry: sduo apt-get install gisomount
<davenull> *sudo
<Ildjarn> okay :)
<Varka> Ildjarn, vmware can handle ISOs itself, you dont have to mount them manually
<jc_> Ildjarn: # mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /media/cdrom
<jc_> or # mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/floppy
<Varka> IdleOne, edit your vm properties, add a cdrom/dvdrom-drive and select from ISO
<Ildjarn> but vmware says no bootable CD found
<santa_> while trying to make LTP (Linux Test Project) i get the following compile errors: http://pastebin.com/d6f2c9651
<Ildjarn> Varka: How?
<Esteth> a howto i'm reading tells me to "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib" will this mess up other programs that are using LD_LIBRARY_PATH ? I just want to try out kde4-rc1, but don't want to mess up my existing gnome environment
<Varka> Ildjarn, you have to add a drive to your emulated hardeconfiguration in the vm you created in vmware
<Varka> Ildjarn, and the drive you add is the iso itself
<Ildjarn> Hmm
<Varka> Ildjarn, http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=1002&sliceId=1&docTypeID=DT_KB_1_1&dialogID=32610478&stateId=0%200%2032608563
<corinth> Hi all, I'm using the 7.10 64 bit Live CD right now. I'm getting ready to set up my partitions, and I have a (probably loaded) question. Should I format my partition as ext3 or reiserfs?
<theflyingfool> ext3
<davenull> ext3
<corinth> Alright, why?
<theflyingfool> default....
<corinth> Lol. Any other reason?
<davenull> ext3 has the best partion editing functions, it can be shrunk, reiser acnt
<davenull> *cant
<theflyingfool> corinth, thats a good one that davenull had
<corinth> davenull: That sounds like a good reason, thank you.
<davenull> and it takes less processor power
<corinth> I'll be back after I've installed. See you soon!
<davenull> reiserfs takes more resources
<kapoto> how can I give r/w permissions to everyone for an entire directory?
<MasterShrek> chmod -R 777 /path/to/directory
<dan_> I've got a Sis 6326 but glxgi
<kapoto> thanks mastershrek
<dan_> crap
<dan_> I've got a Sis 6326 and glxgears is reporting around 100fps, yet i only see around 1 fps, anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<techbie> Hello all, where can i  download the cd containing codecs
<Varka> Ildjarn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation <- its mentioned here also later in article "Ubuntu as a VMware Guest" "Initial Install"
<davenull> techbie: go to add/remove programs and enable universe and look for ubuntu restrivted extras
<greencookie> Damn, getting the ATI X1300 Radeon card to work in Gutsy sure is tuff.
<pike__> !medibuntu | techbie  if ya want an iso
<ubotu> techbie  if ya want an iso: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pike__> wait.. thats just a repo too
<techbie> davenull: i dunno have connection in that machine, thats why  i  am looking for cd , so that i can download it from other machine
<davenull> or you could google automatix, it installs it
<davenull> oh, tht sucks,
<dan_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<musikgoat> anyone know of a reason why file-roller doesn't play nice with rar parts.  it seems to cut the files, and it doesn't show all the files when opening
<davenull> lol at ubotu
<dan_> musikgoat: never had any trouble with file-roller myself
<dan_> musikgoat: including opening a split up rar file
<musikgoat> dan_: have you extracted multiple files in a split rar?
<musikgoat> hmm
<dan_> it may have been a single file in multiple parts
<dan_> but i was just thinking, is it possible that the actual rar is at fault? do you know that it's not corrupted?
<musikgoat> i have 5 files in a number of parts, and i had to go into separate parts to get each of the files, they wouldn't all show in one
<osmosis> well... installed phpmyadmin but im not getting it at  http://localhost/phpmyadmin . I checked and /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf  exists. Not sure what to do.
<astro76> musikgoat, do you have unrar installed, not unrar-free ?
<musikgoat> i know its not, there is an sfv file that confirms they are fine
<musikgoat> hmm astro76 i haven't checked
<greencookie> Does vesa drivers support resolutions higher than 1024X780?
<astro76> musikgoat, if you have unrar-free, good chance that's the problem
<musikgoat> no i had unrar
<dan_> greencookie: i'm pretty sure that's the max
<peter_office_> join #thinx
<musikgoat> yes, i do not have unrar-free installed
<Javid> I have a one button mouse and I have no way to rightclick, is there a way around this?
<kapoto> How can I find out the UUID of a partition?
<astro76> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Varka> kapoto, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<musikgoat> Javid: did you try ctrl+click?
<musikgoat> that works in mac
<Javid> I did try that
<Javid> no such luck
<astro76> musikgoat, you could try 7zip for this rar... install p7zip-full and p7zip-rar
<musikgoat> ok, thanks astro76
<kapoto> astro76, varka: thanks
<greencookie> To be able to compile and run java programs (for college HW) can I just sudo apt-get install javac?
<command0-182> Could someone, anyone please help me with my Desktop Icons, they don't work.
<davenull> anyone have a good experience with ubuntu on a laptop
<John_R> dave: yeah. sometimes the wireless card farts though
<command0-182> When I click on my desktop icons I get an error message
<davenull> command0-182: can oyu open up a terminal?
<dan_> davenull: 3 different laptops have been fine for me
<kapoto> davenull: I have a hp pavillion dv9000 series, and everything works beautfilly
<Varka> greencookie, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<genesis> other than amarok... which is kde, what gnome media players have good sound and play your cds???
<greencookie> thnx Varka
<dan_> genesis: i like rhythmbox and banshee
<command0-182> When I click on an Icon it says "Cannot open nautilus-computer.desktop"
<genesis> rhythmbox doesnt play from cd
<thor_> genesis: I still use xmms
<command0-182> When I click & drag the computer icon from the "Places" menu the name changes to, "nautilus-computer.desktop"
<dan_> genesis: well, it should...
<command0-182> And then I can't open it
<davenull> i only had 3 issues, wireless after resume, hard drive retract issue, and acpid redaings. they were all fixed with no more than 2 line shell scripts
<pike__> command0-182: this a new install? you have any shorcuts or anything setup yet?
<kapoto> davenull, sometimes after using my wireless, my ethernet doesn't work, but i also found a short script that I threw into a panel launcher to fix that
<davenull> if you want to, you can make acpi run the sciprt on resume every time
<xukun> anybody know why I can't use vncviewer? the place where I need to put the username is grey I can only type the password
<thor_> command0-182: try opening nautilus and dragging the computer from nautilus to the desktop
<kazim59> ccsm crashes saying KeyError: core in my Feisty Fawn!
<brandon_> anybody know how to make steam games run faster they seem like they are glitching?
<ce_^sma^> EMANIES
<brandon_> or just slow*
<pike__> xukun: user isnt relevant.
<[chr0n0s]> any aplication/applet that wil give me multiple clocks(dif timezones) in xfce/xubuntu ?
<thor_> xukun: you can always run vncviewer from the command line
<musikgoat> astro76: 7z e file.part1.rar is working great, extracting all files
<musikgoat> thanks
<xukun> pike_, I have to use my username for the remote server
<pike__> xukun: each user running on the server will be on diff port so first user to launch it will be on port 5901 then next will be 5902 etc so to connect you just specify the right port ipaddress:1 or 2
<astro76> musikgoat, excellent
<thor_> xukun: also...try user@ip instead of just ip address
<xukun> hmm
<genesis> can modifying the xorg file in anyway say whether it be from envy installing drives or myself, could it cause system problems like freezes?
<vasya> ой бля! страшно здеся! усе на англицком!
<quigz> anyone know about fpga boards? and getting ise xilinx to work in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ru | vasya
<ubotu> vasya: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<vasya> !ru
<gnomefreak> vasya: join #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> vasya: first type /join #ubuntu-ru
<cew_kesepian> hi all
<davenull> cew_kesepian: hello
<cew_kesepian> hello davenull
<command0-182> When I click an a desktop Icon I see, "The filename "nautilus-computer.desktop" indicates that this file is of type "desktop document". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "desktop configuration file". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<command0-182> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "desktop configuration file", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file. "
<command0-182> How can I fix this?
<command0-182> When I click on a desktop Icon I see, "The filename "nautilus-computer.desktop" indicates that this file is of type "desktop document". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "desktop configuration file". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<command0-182>  Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "desktop configuration file", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file. " How can I fix this?
<lewi1> How would my sda2 device map out in grub? would it be (hd0,1)?
<thor_> command0-182: you can't just drag that item from the panel to the desktop...it won't work
<command0-182> I did before
<command0-182> I worked fine
<thor_> ok...nevermind
<davenull> lewi1: is it a seperate disk?
<lewi1> davenull: No, it's my first hard disk
<command0-182> I dragged "My Computer" from Places and I used to be an ordinary desktop icon like in Windows, but now all of a sudden I get an error message
<command0-182> For some reason my comp doesn't know how to open .desktop files, any help?
<cerealkiller> guys
<lewi1> davenull: Would that be the case, then?
<[chr0n0s]> any aplication/applet that wil give me multiple clocks(dif timezones) in xfce/xubuntu ?
<cerealkiller> how can make my menu bar transparent
<cerealkiller> how can i make my menu bar transparent
<lewi1> cerealkiller: righ-click on it, choose properites
<cerealkiller> not the panel
<lewi1> cerealkiller: what do you mean, then?
<cerealkiller> if u click the applications menu
<lewi1> cerealkiller: Oh!
<lewi1> cerealkiller: no idea
<davenull> lewi1: open the grub.conf file and look at the location of the linux install, sda2 will be the next one
<cerealkiller> is anyone can help me how to make my menu bar to transparent
<davenull> cerealkiller: right click in the empty space on the bar
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> anyone have a kworld atsc 110 hdtv card and have it working under ubuntu?
<davenull> lwizardl: hello
<astro76> cerealkiller, so it's the application menu then
<cerealkiller> and then
<cerealkiller> yes thats it
<cerealkiller> how
<astro76> if you click the application menu you get... the application menu ;)
<astro76> no clue
<cew_kesepian> hey leh nal tak?
<cerealkiller> oh i see
<cerealkiller> so, it will become transparent
<cerealkiller> thanks
<Creationist> Anyone use Enlightenment or able to tell me how to install it?
<BHSPitMonkey> ls
<BHSPitMonkey> bah
<astro76> Creationist, sudo apt-get install enlightenment, or use synaptic
<lewi1> How do I convert from "/dev/sda2" to grub's hd#,#?
<KenSentMe> Does the package firefox-granparadiso install Firefox 3.0, and will it be installed over the current FF2 or not?
<lewi1> Or would it be sd#,#?
<davenull> cerealkiller: beryl is the only way to do that that i know of, if you are using 7.10, its not worth it
<KenSentMe> lewi1, my guess it would be hd0,1
<astro76> KenSentMe, yes actually the package is called firefox-3.0 now, you can install it alongside version 2
<KenSentMe> astro76, ok, nice
<lewi1> kensentme: I'm trying to set grub on that partition, but it gives me a 21: Selected disk does not exist.
<John_5> Is valve really going to port their games to Linux?
<Cryptorchild> .
<John_5> (channel silence)
<cerealkiller> HOW CAN I JOIN THE COMMUNITY
<geju> does anyone use last.fm on 7.10?
<davenull> lewi1: how is your hard drive set up, dual boot?
<lewi1> lew1: I'm removing a dual boot
<lewi1> davenull: I'm removing a dual boot
<davenull> and are you trying to leave ubuntu as the only os?
<lewi1> yup
<astro76> !contribute | cerealkiller
<ubotu> cerealkiller: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<lewi1> I have my partition at sda2
<davenull> you shouldnt need to change grub, as far as i know
<charle1> hi
<lewi1> removing another ubuntu partition
<lewi1> hey charle1
<albech> i thought the freeze issues were bound to firefox, but apparently its a general ubuntu problem, than when scrolling vertical in windows ubuntu freeze randomly. anyone have similar experiences?
<lewi1> changing fstab and grub
<knights> Hi!
<knights> I'm new to ssh. When I've ssh'd into a remote box, is it possible for me to open files on the remote machine using apps installed on my local box? Also, how do I go about accessing my local drive from within ssh to copy files from one to the other? Is this possible using ssh?
<albech> knights: yes with sshfs
<davenull> lewi1: hmmm, thats a good one
<astro76> knights, or open another terminal and use scp
<computer_Newbee> can i clone my usb key that has ubuntu installed? can i make an .iso file out of it and burn it to cd?
<astro76> knights, or places > connect to server
<lewi1> davenull: I removed an ubuntu 6.06 partition. that was the one that installed grub
<lewi1> davenull: I want only my 7.10 partition
<computer_Newbee> what is better then k9copy? :)
<astro76> knights, actually you can open up remote files using remote apps with X forwarding
<CIS1987> Guy I have a problem with kopete
<lewi1> If I end up hosing the entire thing, that's not a big problem. I backed up beforehand
<davenull> lewi1: i think the partition might change to sda1, and then to hd0,0
<CIS1987> it crashes when I try to log on to my MSN account
<CIS1987> Guys I have a problem with Kopete
<davenull> lewi1: but i dont know
<CIS1987> Guys I have a problem with Kopete
<astro76> !repeat | CIS1987
<ubotu> CIS1987: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lewi1> right now, an extended partition is sda1. it has a logical swap partition in it
<knights> albech /astro : OK, I'll look into sshfs, but how do I use apps on my local box to open remote files?
<astro76> CIS1987, you should ask in #kubuntu
<cerealkiller> WHAT UR PROBLEM IN KOPETE
<lewi1> davenull but it's at the end of the drive
<computer_Newbee> can i clone my usb key that has ubuntu installed? can i make an .iso file out of it and burn it to cd?
<V1k1ng> lol
<Tyroazard> Is there any way to find what port_5 is?
<Tyroazard> It's preventing the system from starting upi
<Tyroazard> >.>
<CIS1987> cerealkiller: it crashes when I try to log on to my MSN account
<astro76> knights, sshfs as albech mentioned
<davenull> lewi1: do you have any inportant data or custom shell scripts?
<lewi1> davenull: it's all backed up
<astro76> knights, also with places > connect to server, but not all apps understand gnome's way of doing that
<Tyroazard> Oh wait, it's just the check, but port 5 doesnt let the computer shut down
<lewi1> i could theoretically just reinstall ubuntu 7.10 and just untar my actual installation from an external HDD
<lewi1> overwriting everything
<julz> does anybody have experience with a psp on ubuntu?
<lewi1> julz: none what so ever
<mavi-> playstation?
<mavi-> sure, works great
<julz> yes
<computer_Newbee> !darwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tyroazard> ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Port 5 reset error.
<Tyroazard> And some other ones
<davenull> lewi1: delete the partition, if it kills the grub loader, reinstall, HAVE NO FEAR!!!!!!!!!!! it works, or its a learning experience
<mavi-> julz just plug it in and it will appear on your desktop
<Tyroazard> All regarding port 5
<computer_Newbee> !ubuntu mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theron_> i got this message installing VM ware and now I cant install anything else E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<lewi1> davenull: which partition?
<davenull> the ane you want to get rid of
<julz> im having trouble writing to it, it mounts fine and under permissions it says i have read and write access, but when i try to write to it it says its read only
<computer_Newbee> !open source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open source - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !msgthebot | computer_Newbee
<ubotu> computer_Newbee: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<computer_Newbee> ;)
<lewi1> davenull: alright, thanks
<davenull> lewi1: im giving it a 50% chance, so dont think im telling you it will work
<CIS1987> Guys does wny of you know about that Lindows (Linux Windows) project?
<CIS1987> any**
<astro76> it's not linux windows, it's linux
<Tyroazard> Anyways, can someone help me in PM?
<davenull> .pm
<CIS1987> yes but I heard there's a project of mixing Linux with Windows
<astro76> you've heard incorrectly ;)
<CIS1987> and they're calling it Lindows
<selig5> lindows is now called linspire
<CIS1987> uh-huh
<astro76> I guess it uses wine, but you can use that with any linux distro
<davenull> CIS1987: lindows/linspire is a red hat based distro
<davenull> CIS1987: you might be thinking reactOS
<knights> Oh no! Looks like I need FUSE for sshfs but my ssh client is running 2.4.20 (its a Sharp Zaurus). You can't get FUSE for 2.4 can you so I take it I can't do sshfs
<knights> CIS1987: Could be WINE also
<albech> im sure they think reactOS
<knights> CIS1987: WINE lets you run most win software under Linux at (near) full speed, if you were unaware
<albech> reactOS seems dead to me.. not much happening there
<davenull> reactos is a great little project
<davenull> hope they work on it some more
<albech> davenull: sure, but not much happening atm
<knights> albech: Its not dead- they've made new releases in recent months
<davenull> albech: nope, nothing in the last year really
<albech> knights: new release, yes, but what about features and stability?
<lwizardl> davenull, you know much about wine on ubuntu 7.10?
<davenull> what are you trying to install, first?
<lwizardl> well i have some dvd apps i like
<brandon_> so what are some good native linux games?
<lewi1> davenull: I found that I just need to mount the partition I want to keep from a liveCD and then type "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda"
<irvken> I have this bug -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/135833 how do I upgrade to the 2.6.23 to fix it permanently
<lwizardl> dvd decrypter, dvd shrink, imgburn
<lwizardl> but unless I keep a disc in the drive when i start the applications it can't find any cd drives under wine
<brandon_>  so what are some good native linux games?
<astro76> lwizardl, you don't need imgburn or dvd decrypter whatsoever, dvd shrink maybe
<davenull> lwizardl: they have great linux equivilents for those
<astro76> lwizardl, but there is k9copy I think too
<davenull> lewi1: great, i was worried for ya
<albech> brandon_: bzflag ;)
<astro76> !games | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<lwizardl> astro76, k9copy seems to hate my dvds
<astro76> lwizardl, that's why I gave you dvd shrink ;)
<davenull> brandon_: alien arena, quake 3 has a native engine also
<brandon_> ya
<Clearze2> lwizardl: If you are looking to rip dvd's acidrip works well
<pewpewarrows> bradon_: battle for wesnoth is a nice low-resource game
<brandon_> got those was wondering if there were anymore multiplayer ones
<davenull> brandon_: digg has a great articl on games for ubuntu specifically
<pewpewarrows> brandon_: starcraft, diablo, and wow all run perfectly on wine
<brandon_> really well I tried counterstrike source and it blew
<lwizardl> astro76, and i do need imgburn becuase no linux apps I have found so far seem to allow writing at 2.4x on DL discs
<pewpewarrows> brandon_: in my experience steam is pretty much hit or miss
<davenull> steam does great too, pay for cedega and it work as well or better than xp
<brandon_> notibly defferent compared to windows
<astro76> lwizardl, you tried k3b?
<lewi1> davenull: is cedega worth the money?
<lwizardl> astro76, yup and K3B i can only burn at 2x 4x etc and after burning 1 disc it says no media inserted
<jewking> hey does anyone know how i can find out what wireless chipset im using
<davenull> lewi1: every penny, you can get it on a torrent too, but i bought it after i "borrowed" it
<lwizardl> even when ubuntu desktop has an icon for blank dvd
<pewpewarrows> lewil: definately, it's worth every cent
<lwizardl> astro76, I replaced K3B with the linux version of Nero
<astro76> jewking, lspci
<brandon_> doesn't sidga come on mandriva?
<brandon_> (however its spelled)
<davenull> yeah
<computer_Newbee> can i copy dvd to .iso with dvdrip?
<computer_Newbee> can i copy dvd to .iso with acidrip?
<brandon_> really well why do I ahve ubuntu then? lol
<davenull> brandon_: cedega
<computer_Newbee> *acidrip
<Kein> Why is GDM repeatedly breaking?
<brandon_> I think I need to try that out then
<jewking> astro76: thanks
<davenull> davenull: cedega has a pre compiled .deb installer
<davenull> package sorry
<davenull> lol
<Kein> http://pastebin.ca/792288 Can anyone tell me what's going on here?  I purged GDM and made SURE that folder didn't exist.
<davenull> been a year, still call them installers1
<brandon_> is mandriva worth it? has anyone tried it?
<SETKEH> hey guys just a quik question i have 3 distros of linux .iso files on my windows desktop is there i way i can put all 3 onto a bootable dvd simaler to the way apc does with a grub looking interface????
<lewi1> sorry brandon_, I've been too happy with ubuntu to try other distros
<brandon_> ya true I do like this alot works good
<davenull> brandon_: its all right, but linux is about NOT paying for software, so its your call
<SETKEH> brandon_:  i think your in the worng room for that one mate lol but yes madriva is a nice stable distro
<brandon_> ya I know but thanks guys
<davenull> brandon_: de nada
<brandon_> I think Im downloading that alien game right now
<V1k1ng> i didn't like the alien game
<computer_Newbee> can i clone my usb key that has ubuntu installed? can i make an .iso file out of it and burn it to cd?
<V1k1ng> i like the flight sim tho
<davenull> brandon_: its pretty good, lan game is fun with friends
<brandon_> v1k1ng really if its like quake at all Ill like it
<brandon_> ya it multiplayer to right
<davenull> brandon_: it has a bot mode too
<Javid> is there a command to swap the mouse orientation? (right-hand to left?)
<brandon_> davenull to bad none of my friends use linux
<V1k1ng> warsow won't even run  :(
<KillerNoName> I installed 7.10 using the network method of booting (no CD/DVD), and I might have skipped it by accident (since I was watching TV while installing) but basically, I got the OS installed but never created an account. Is there anyway to create an account now or will I have to reinstall (which took forever).
<astro76> Javid, System > Preferences > Mouse
<god_> hello everybody.. can someone please tell a good download manager like IDM to use on ubuntu please?
<Javid> astro76, I mean COMMAND, like terminal command
<brandon_> v1k1ng I thought that was one of the games that would
<User2005> Whats the best way to get back your web pages after you minimize ?
<davenull> brandon_: good thing there is a windoze version, and its made bt idSoft
<lewi1> god_ I use the DownThemAll extension in Firefox
<V1k1ng> 3d fps games have been disappointing on linux
<brandon_> really kewl
<brandon_> didn't know that
<astro76> Javid, you could do it with a change to ButtonMapping in xorg.conf
<lewi1> user2005: If you minimize, any open webpages should still be there
<theflyingfool> when someones wireless is wlan1 or wmaster1... how do you get it to act like a normal connection where it will be like eth1
<god_> but does it manage up to 60 parts the mozilla plugtin?
<brandon_> I want to play call of duty is there is taht goin to be native?
<astro76> Javid, i.e. change "1 2 3" to "2 1 3"
<blahjust> how do i change the brightness of my monitor in ubuntu?
<lewi1> blahjust: There is an applet you can add to a panel
<davenull> brandon_: read the wikipedia article
<lewi1> lewi1: most laptops have function buttons that do that, too
<blahjust> the laptop applet doesn;t work
<astro76> Javid, actually xmodmap
<blahjust> this is a desktop
<User2005> Thats the problem the web page out of sight some were on the desk top ...Whats the best way to get the page back...Any hot keys ?
<freepenguin> hello
<davenull> blahjust: your monitor
<lewi1> god_ It does up to 5 parts. Most http servers don't allow more than that from a single IP address anyways
<blahjust> my monitor doesn't have brightness settings
<Javid> astro76, I am looking for a single command that will swap it real quick, I guess there isn't one
<KillerNoName> Sorry if my previous question was wordy and unclear, but I don't think the network boot method of installing asked me to create a username and password for an account. Now, I have Ubuntu fully installed but no account to log in with. Is there anyway to log in without a reinstallation?
<lewi1> blahjust: Try the power management settings
<davenull> blahjust: then you have the oddest monitor ive ever met
<blahjust> well actually
<blahjust> it is
<lewi1> blahjust and I agree with davenull
<astro76> Javid, xmodmap -e "pointer = 2 1 3 4 5 6 7", that's a single command
<User2005> ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<blahjust> i just built a home made projector
<Javid> astro76, thanks
<blahjust> with an lcd screen
<blahjust> it's kinda odd
<blahjust> but big :D
<davenull> blahjust: oh, cool, great job
<lewi1> User2005: I would look on other workspaces
<blahjust> thanks
<computer_Newbee> can i clone my usb key that has ubuntu installed? can i make an .iso file out of it and burn it to cd?
<blahjust> i fried 3 lcd monitors in the making
<lewi1> User2005: You should see small rectangles in the bottom right corner
<blahjust> lol
<User2005> Yea right...
<lewi1> User2005: click them and see if it shows up in one of htem
<Lapinux> can someone tell me how i get gnome to ask me if im sure i want to delete something?
<blahjust> so the brightness things? anyone know?
<davenull> blahjust: nice, if you dont break it, you didnt learn anything at all. personal moto
<lewi1> Lapinux: Anything you delete goes in your trash bin. You don't really need a confirmation dialogue.
<blahjust> yeah, i had to sell my computer to pay for it, so now i'm down to a 1.4 ghz...but i can deal
<astro76> computer_Newbee, you want to take an installed system on a usb drive and clone it to make a livecd? that won't work
<lewi1> Lapinux: You can reach your trash bin by clicking in the bottom-right hand corner
<astro76> computer_Newbee, you could customize the livecd though
<Lapinux> lewil: i would like one so if i do it on accident i dont have to go dig it out
<computer_Newbee> how
<John_5> Hey a driver I got says I need the kernel source.. Where do I get that?
<astro76> computer_Newbee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<computer_Newbee> thnx
<Lapinux> i might do it on accident and not realize i did it....
<davenull> Lapinux: then you just restore it
<lewi1> Lapinux: That's true. You can easily head to the trash bin and move a file or the entire thing back.
<lewi1> Lapinux: That said, there is a way.
<lewi1> Lapinux: Open up natilus, the file browser
<davenull> Lapinux: or dont use delete without carefully checking to see if the file is VITAL to your OS
<Savior> hello
<Lapinux> Davenull: my point is what if i dont realize i bumped the delete key, and find something is not working, i woulnt know why
<lewi1> Lapinux: Choose Edit > Preferences > Behaviour
<Savior> I have a question related to package management. Can someone help me plz?
<davenull> Lapinux: true, but im a risk taker
<lewi1> Lapinux: In the Trash section, choose the options you want
<astro76> Lapinux, you couldn't delete anything outside your home directory
<lewi1> Savior: Just ask your question. That's why we're here.
<Savior> ok, how do I downgrade a package?
<astro76> Lapinux, you are NOT leaving nautilus running as root are you?
<lewi1> Lapinux: I hope that helps.
<Savior> kaffeine and libxine do not like each other recently (after last upgrade), so I need to downgrade kaffeine
<Lapinux> lewi1: thanks
<davenull> Lapinux: true, if you are running in  a non root window, you cant delete anything important
<hangthedj> John_5, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<davenull> Lapinux: if you run nautilus as su, be careful
<Lapinux> this is true, i just like the confirmation
<John_5> thanks
<lewi1> Savior: Actually, I have no idea.
<lewi1> Savior: don't despair though. Someone else might, and new people sign on all the time
<John_5> what does the -r paramater mean?
<davenull> Lapinux: i understand, never thought of the need for it before
<hangthedj> release
<hangthedj> kernel release
<astro76> Savior, maybe you could ask in #kubuntu on how to fix the problem instead of downgrading
<John_5> thanks
<Lapinux> davenull: i did create a sudo launcher for nautilus on my desktop, no plans to use it as of now, its a just encase i need it, and i know the dangers
<User2005> if i minimize one then hit the workspace all go away but the one never returns...
<lewi1> Savior: type the following phrase: /join #kubuntu
<astro76> Lapinux, you can do that but definitely don't leave it open longer than necessary
<davenull> Lapinux: the safest way is just to run sudo nautilus from term, cant accidentally do that
<Lapinux> davenull: i tend to accidently delete things in windows when i rename things and  i like the confirmation, that is all....
<astro76> Lapinux, also you are using gksudo, not sudo to launch it right? ;)
<Clearze2> davenull: Wouldn't it be gksu nautilus
<astro76> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<blahjust> ok i figured it out.....in terminal type: nvidia-settings
<blahjust> to mess with brightness etc on nvidia cards
<davenull> Lapinux: i know, i am guilty of drunk admin
<lewi1> blahjust: that would work. i've never known it to be so difficult. maybe it's the home brew
<dion> thanx ubout, lern sumting new evry day
<User2005> Yea Yea ...
<Lapinux> davenull: i created a launcher "gksudo nautilus computer:///" and i know its sudo as im prompted for my password
<dion> ...like my kbrd skills suck
<Lapinux> davenull: drunken computer operation is a crime....
<Clearze2> Lapinux: No, it's an adventure
<Lapinux> lol
<davenull> Lapinux: true, thats why i gave up drinking
<Lapinux> im guilty as well
<Lapinux> though not a frequent flyer
<davenull> Lapinux: the computer is way more addicting
<lewi1> davenull: Yeah. I definitely should either be homeworking or sleeping now
<Lapinux> yes, my gf asks me all the time "when are you coming to bed...?"
<zulay> we
<Savior> ok, I'll try there, but it
<Lapinux> i say, soon
<lewi1> lapinux: *headdesk*
<Savior> 's not just about the problem, it's a theoratical question as well :)
<Lapinux> lewi1: hrrrm?
<lewi1> lapinux: My gf would shoot me if I said that! :P
<davenull> davenull: i used drugs, now i inject the kernel directly into the blood/brain barrier
<davenull> much better
<computer_Newbee> anything better then k9copy?
<davenull> lol
<Clearze2> computer_Newbee: for what?
<Lapinux> wow, i need to get myself through one more night of work this afternoon
<computer_Newbee> to copy encrypted dvd
<Lapinux> then its 6 days Opeace
<Lapinux> err O'peace
<Clearze2> computer_Newbee: acidrip is really good
<V1k1ng> what happens if i uninstall bittorrent?  add/remove says it can't?
<lewi1> Any way to make "cp" give a percent progress?
<computer_Newbee> yeah but it seems it only outputs .avi, .mpg files as a copy
<V1k1ng> !bittorrent
<davenull> anyone work in computer sales, service?
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<astro76> computer_Newbee, to do dual to single layer? not that I know of
<Clearze2> computer_Newbee: Do you want .vob files?
<computer_Newbee> .iso
<computer_Newbee> clone the dvd
<whabo> HELP whenever i try to load the liveCD on my brand new Hp laptop i get this error ( same CD worked and installed ubuntu just fine on my old laptop) this is the error: (248.708000) bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_mircocode5.fw" not available or load failed
<whabo>  any suggestions??? THX
<kritzstapf> computer_Newbee: you could use dvdshrink with wine
<computer_Newbee> or .vob files i guess im not sure
<whabo>  HELP whenever i try to load the liveCD on my brand new Hp laptop i get this error ( same CD worked and installed ubuntu just fine on my old laptop) this is the error: (248.708000) bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_mircocode5.fw" not available or load failed
<whabo>   any suggestions??? THX
<computer_Newbee> dvdshrink is for windows?
<casio1374633> hello , i use mutt to send & receive my mail , but now it can only send mail and can't receive any mail, why ?
<kritzstapf> yes
<astro76> whabo, ignore it, it doesn't hurt... after you install you can go to system > administration > restricted drivers manager and add the support for broadcom wireless which will add that missing firmware
<computer_Newbee> is it free?
<kritzstapf> yes
<dion> i had truble with dvdshrink and wine
<astro76> computer_Newbee, freeware
<casio1374633> who can help me ?
<Clearze2> computer_Newbee: you can make .vob files with memcoder. You can use wine to run dvdshrink or anydvd
<Lapinux> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<computer_Newbee> memcoder is for linux?
<dion> infact... dvdshrink is the only reason i still have windows
<Clearze2> computer_Newbee: Yeah, it is a command line based program
<Clearze2> computer_Newbee: acidrip runs on it
<whabo> astro76: i cant boot teh liveCd at all i cant go into linux .. im stuck
<davenull> dion: the linux version is good enough
<computer_Newbee> but u can wine dvdshrink? thats good
<Clearze2> computer_Newbee: You can
<kritzstapf> computer_Newbee: i noticed you a link to shrink
<dion> wot iz linux version
<Clearze2> dion: is that english?
<astro76> whabo, then it's due to something else, not that error about broadcom microcode
<computer_Newbee> is memcoder better then dvdshronk?
<astro76> mencoder
<astro76> computer_Newbee, apples and oranges
<davenull> dvd95
<dion> lol, usually yes, but i'm a bit scattered at the moment
<computer_Newbee> :)
<Clearze2> computer_Newbee: It is built for *nix so you won't run into the same problems using it
<astro76> computer_Newbee, dvdshrink does dual to single layer, mencoder doesn't that but does everything else under the sun ;)
<computer_Newbee> yeah they are both open source?
<whabo> astro76: that is teh only error i get. i tried to look up in the forum for some help but no luck...:( im really stuck here
<Clearze2> computer_Newbee: As far as I know dvdshrink isn't and it only has a windows build. But I could be wrong. I don't use it.
<monkey_> how to play mp3 on firefox?
<kritzstapf> with the totem-plugin
<computer_Newbee> thnx guys
<dran56> hey
<dran56> jest tam kto z polski ?
<monkey_> kritzstapf: i have installed, it did not work
<User2005> Whats the best way to run realplayer ?
<Clearze2> User2005: Use something else
<kritzstapf> monkey_: can you play mp3 with totem?
<User2005> lol...
<kritzstapf> monkey_: maybe youre just missing codecs
<Clearze2> User2005: why do you want to?
<User2005> Got me...
<Varka> dion, computer_Newbee : checked out k9copy already?
<computer_Newbee> yes
<computer_Newbee> i have
<computer_Newbee> i am trying to copy a block buster dvd
<qdinfo> 有两 个问题 在这里请教一下大家。
<monkey_> kritzstapf: don't have a mp3 file to test at this moment
<dion> no, not yet
<computer_Newbee> so far it is "copying"
<kritzstapf> monkey_: download one :)
<monkey_> kritzstapf: let me apt get some codecs
<kritzstapf> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<User2005> What up...grendsh
<monkey_> kritzstapf: from where?
<davenull> computer_Newbee: dvd95
<computer_Newbee> dvd95 better then k9copy?
<monkey_> qdinfo: ask away
<kritzstapf> monkey_: you said you cant play mp3 with firefox, so there it is, your mp3.
<davenull> computer_Newbee: ehhh, its gtk based so it doesnt use qt
<davenull> monkey_: lol
<computer_Newbee> qt?
<oj> is there away to mount .daa images?
<monkey_> kritzstapf: well, it's supposed to be stream via the plugin in firefox
<Clearze2> oj: Are they image files?
<oj> yeah
<NemesisD> is there some way to blacklist ubuntu from reading a certain drive? ubuntu has started to hang and I think it's because of 2 fakeraid drives that I use on windows, i get an error "attempt to access beyond end of device" repeated again and again in my logs
<Clearze2> oj: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/.daa /mount/point  <---try that
<monkey_> i'll just reboot this damn thing and hope some server will be turn on with some apts that i installed earlier
<davenull> computer_Newbee: its the base for kde gui apps, sometimes they dont play nice with gnome
<NemesisD> it's gotten into some sort of loop and stranger than that, it just started today
<techbie> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<computer_Newbee> sometimes
<computer_Newbee> ok
<tony_> Why is eclipse marked as dependant on Firefox?
<dan_> I want to provide the easiest possible way for my friends with a dynamic IP address to have me ssh into their computer for help, i was thinking using a VPN somehow, does anyone have any ideas?
<davenull> computer_Newbee: gneral rule, use gtk based apps with gnome, kde apps start with "k"
<computer_Newbee> hmmm maybe i will go back to xubuntu
<revilodraw> which progs u guys using to rip/copy dvds these days?
<computer_Newbee> k9copy
<dan_> dvd::rip and acidrip (i believe that's what the second one is called)
<davenull> computer_Newbee: k9copy work fine though, and you will almost never have a problem with kde apps
<astro76> dan_, vpn does nothing to solve the issue of dynamic IPs, you want something like dyndns.com, which dns service
<astro76> dan_, *which provides a free dynamic dns service
<Clearze2> dan_: Dynamic IP's don't tend to change that often. I have a dynamic ip through my isp and it hasn't changed in months
<revilodraw> thanks!!
<eckesicle> I need to play content that only works with flash player 7. I tried gnash and flash 9. How would I downgrade? I cannot find an appropriate package, Am on gutsy 64bit
<astro76> you can't make assumptions based on one ISP
<kaleh> hi all. is the gaming.gwos site down?
<kaleh> can't get the page
<kaleh> where do i look for good RPGs to play on ubuntu?
<dan_> astro76: well i don't think i understand vpn terribly well, but i assumed if my end was static, if they connected to the vpn then I could easily keep track of their computer and ssh in
<Clearze2> dan_: No, but you could track it through DNS
<NemesisD> anyone?
<computer_Newbee> !free energy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about free energy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NemesisD> i need ubuntu to pretend my 2 fakeraid drives don't exist so that I can boot again
<davenull> !dogs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dogs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bullgard4> [IRC] How does the IRC protcol call a line of text followed by CR which an OP sends to the IRC network? Does the protocol call it a 'post', 'posting', 'transmission' or how?
<astro76> dan_, just use dyndns then, you can add the dyndns info to their router, or failing that there are clients for linux and windows
<revilodraw> when i try to open a video in linux (avi, mpeg, etc) i get "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<dgjones> NemesisD, are the drives listed in your fstab file? could you remove the lines or comment them out?
<davenull> revilodraw: what player?
<NemesisD> dgjones, no they aren't but i still keep getting those attempt to access beyond end of device errors
<NemesisD> dgjones, so for some reason ubuntu is poking around them when it shouldn't be
<revilodraw> davenull: lol yeh sorry...mplayer
<dgjones> NemesisD, not sure what to suggest if they're not in fstab, that was my only immediate thought
<NemesisD> crap
<NemesisD> i really wanted to get my pc back to normal by tomorrow but i'm having trouble staying awake
<davenull> revilodraw: go to the video tab in preferences
<oj> Clearze2: it says you must specifiy the filesystem type
<davenull> revilodraw: tell me what driver is highlighted
<dgjones> NemesisD, maybe asking again later on when there's more people on line would be better if you're tired anyway
<revilodraw> davenull; xmga
<Clearze2> oj: I looked at it and it won't work anyway. That is a poweriso file. You may be able to use it with acetone
<Varka> revilodraw, try changing it to xv
<davenull> revilodraw: choose x11(Ximage,/SHM) option
<abbe> hi channel
<noobee> i sure could use some help getting VMWare Tools to start automatically, without a password, and as root
<abbe> any hplip users here ?
<dion> whats gutsy like with drivers, i got feisty and is ok.... but probs with webcam
<Clearze2> oj: There is a tarball for poweriso on their webpage. But you would have to compile it to use it.
<revilodraw> davenull; thanks ill brb
<xTheGoat121x> Interesting... apparently tryin to get video working?
<levander> I just opened up Evolution for the first time.  I been using Thunderbird.  What's this "On This Computer" thing at the top of my accounts list?  Right after "On My Computer" is the email address for the 1 email account I've set up under olution.
<oj> Clearze2: suppose i switch to windows, and extract the .daa files and make a .iso image...will it be able to mount then?
<Clearze2> oj: Yes
<monkey_> i can play mp3 files locally, but if it's inside firefox, i can't. how to fix?
<Clearze2> oj: Using the command I gave you earlier
<abbe> Is /etc/init.d/hp{iod,ssd} no more present in hplip. I'm running dapper 6.06 and installed hplip from hplip.sf.net. ?
<oj> Clearze2: ty... i'll try it
<switchcat> Hmmm I'm seeing a lot of freezes at or shortly after bootup since the last few 'upgrades' on current 7.10 ... anybody else see or know of such a similar increase (originally I thought it was that my system just stopped accepting keyboard and/or mouse inputs, but now I think the entire system is freezing..
<eckesicle> Flash 7 anyone?
<abbe> just wanted to confirm whether its installed properly or not.
<eckesicle> !flash > eckesicle
<jonah> hey guys. i need the beta driver installed as i get the lockups/freezes bug with stable release on 7300 geforce. i'm on ubuntu amd64, but i get an api mismatch after running the installer... can anyone help fix this?
<monkey_> audio/mpeg 	MP3 audio 	mp3 	Yes
<levander> switchcat: There are a few issues (like always) you're being way too vague.  Try to determine where in the startup process it's locking up.
<monkey_> that's what it says in "about:plugins" on firefox
<levander> No one can even answer a basic question about Evolution?
<oj> hi fyrestrtr
<oj> wonder who that could be
<switchcat> levander - uhm, well, it's locked up both before it's fully booted, as well as after it's fully booted.. so do you have any suggestions on where to start?
<fyrestrtr> !identify | oj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noobee> levander - r u sure u dont mean intelligent design??? :)
<switchcat> sometimes it's after I've logged in, sometimes it's before..
<switchcat> sometimes it's before I'm even able to log in.
<fyrestrtr> !register > oj
<dion> noobee - very droll
<Clearze2> switchcat: switch to a shell with ctrl+alt f1 and see if it is giving you kernel errors
<VSpike> my fonts in firefox in gutsy look absolutely hideous.  Is there anything that can be done about it?
<Clearze2> switchcat: Also check dmesg for clues or /var/log
<levander> switchcat: a lot of stuff happens during the boot process, *where* in the boot process?  They've got that progress bar/splash screen these days covering up all the boot messages.  Maybe that's why you don't know where?  You've got to figre out how to disable that thing.  It might be as simple as Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to the console, not sure, been awhile since I done it.
<VSpike> I'm not one that usually cares too much about these things, but they are making my eyes hurt
<levander> switchcat: You can boot into rescue mode would be one way to see all the boot messages.
<switchcat> clearze - i've done that.. it seems to output nothing, and the point is.. at some points cntrl alt f1 becomes totally useless.
<levander> switchcat: 'dmesg' at the command prompt will "replay" the printing of the boot messages (if you can get it to boot)
<Clearze2> switchcat: If you have another linux box when it freezes ssh in and run top to see what processes are zombies as well
<switchcat> yes, I know what dmesg does
<switchcat> the problem is... that... if I can successfully apply dmesg... then I haven't seen the problem
<levander> switchcat: good point
<switchcat> the system totally freezes to the point of a hardware reboot being the only solution.
<Clearze2> switchcat: will it allow ssh connections after it freezes?
<greedo> morning, where could i find information on hardware detection/configuration for gutsy on a macbook pro santa rosa please ?
<levander> switchcat: do you get to the point where you have the progress bar logo thing during booting?
<fyrestrtr> greedo: popin the livecd and see what is detected.
<levander> greedo: You're gonna have to be more specific, is there a specific piece of hardware not being detected?
<switchcat> clearze - no other system to check - unlikely I think.  As I said, I've thought originally that it was just stopping accepting input from the keyboard/mouse, but now I think it's entirely freezing
<VSpike> switchcat: when you get the grub menu, you can select the entry you normally boot and press 'e'... then you can edit the kernel boot line...
<greedo> it's installed, but i don't have wifi, i don't have right click, otherwise it's pretty much working.
<levander> switchcat: yeah, if it suddenly stops receiving keybouard input, entirely possible it's freezing
<switchcat> levande - yes, I see that... and it stops at different points.. or it gets to the logon screen.. or it lets me login and start x... or it lets me logon via console.. and THEN it freezes.. it's being totally unpredictable
<VSpike> switchcat: select it and press 'e' again, add 'nosplash' and remove 'quiet'
<levander> switchcat: if you can see the clock when it freezes, you can see if the clock keeps counting time or not
<dion> yea, wifi was fun to install
<VSpike> switchcat: then press enter and then 'b' to boot
<levander> switchcat: that happens sometimes
<levander> switchcat: you've got to figure out what it's doing (at these different times) making it freeze
<VSpike> switchcat: you can also permanently disable splash by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst and then running sudo update-grub
<levander> switchcat: you may have a hardware issue, which are a bitch to pinpoint.
<shishirmk> teach me how to install tar.gz packages
<levander> switchcat: first thing though, find out what the machine is doing when it freezes
<shishirmk> please
<switchcat> yeah thanks.. no clue yet. :|
<levander> switchcat: is it network access that makes it freeze, or maybe it's freezing when the internal temps get too high
<levander> switchcat: or, maybe there's just a bad black on the PC's hard disk, that when accessed freezes the box
<switchcat> vspike yeah - that no-text splash screen is annoying.. I mean I like graphical.. and progress bars and all.. but it WOULD be nice to have the text scroll too..
<levander> switchcat: if you can get int, the first thing to do is look at /var/log/syslog
<stash> stash
<levander> switchcat: see if there's anything in there that looks like an error.
<fyrestrtr> switchcat: turn off silent boot
<bullgard4> [Samba, GNOME] I installed Ubuntu 7.10 on laptop 2 anew using the Ubuntu 7.10 desktop CD. Now I cannot see the shared directory of laptop 1 in the LAN 'MSHOME' any more. In the reverse direction I can see the shared directory though. I set up Samba according to http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server. Clicking in GNOME main menu Locations > Network > Windows network > mshome obtains: "Cannot display the contents of the directory." But in r
<shishirmk> hey i need to install the flsah players they are in the .tear.gz package please tel me how to
<VSpike> switchcat: yeah, i prefer to see the boot messages :) they just hide them because to many people who are new to linux they look scary and old-fashioned :)
<levander> switchcat: syslog is like Event Viewer in Windows.  It's where applications (and the kernel) log important stuff that's happened on the box.
<fyrestrtr> !flash shishirmk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash shishirmk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shishirmk> or atleast give me a link which explains this
<fyrestrtr> !flash | shishirmk
<ubotu> shishirmk: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dion> scary indeed, but still good 2 c
<levander> fyrestrtr: How do you turn off silent boot?
<shishirmk> hey flash player for my browsers.. opera and firefox
<switchcat> vspike - yeah.. they should provide a simple way to turn them on to display in a small box on the splash screen.. and call it a "diagnostic mode" or something. :)
<fyrestrtr> levander: by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst -- or by simply editing the grub line at the grub menu (hit e, then remove 'quiet' and 'splash' from the kernel line)
<gigolo_butuh_wan> #salatiga
<levander> fyrestrtr: cool, i'll remember that tip
<VSpike> switchcat - you may find that the recovery mode has the splash disabled by default
<monkey_> anyone know why firefox's plugin will not play mp3?
<levander> fyrestrtr: random lockups are no easy thing to debug, be prepared for an adventure!!
<gigolo_butuh_wan> hi
<switchcat> levander - I don't think it's internal temps.. my computer is in an unheated room and it's winter where I am now..
<levander> Oh, I meant that last comment for switchcat.
<gaYloVerZ> too
<levander> VSpike: switchcat: yeah, rescue mode does have the splash disabled by default
<fyrestrtr> monkey_: perhaps you need to install the !codecs
<switchcat> vspike - yeah, but I sort of meant as both a way for newbies to not be scared and for old timers to get the data they want.. all the time.. rather than just at recovery time
<levander> switchcat: ambient temperature is rarely the problem.  If you don't have proper airflow inside your PC, it could still overheat.
<dion> i hate being a newbee
<levander> switchcat: Did you build your PC yourself, or did you just buy the whole thing already assembled?
<VSpike> switchcat: i see what you mean
<monkey_> fyrestrtr: which codec?
<hangthedj> does anyone know how to tell totem which video driver to use?
<monkey_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<santa_> how do i make the icons in the task bar not fade when they are not active? I wish them to be their normal solid colors at all times.
<hangthedj> it works, i just want to change the driver to x11
<switchcat> I've probably got 4 fans currently running inside this case, and it's only a pIII 500mhz
<noobee> can sum1 tell me how to DL all the rooms using linux "pidgin" clients?
<levander> switchcat: If the machine is pre-built, like a DELL, you probably don't have to worry about temps.  But you can check them by installing the lm-sensors package.
<fyrestrtr> noobee: type /list
<levander> switchcat: the heatsink could be seated unproperly
<switchcat> I built it myself, antec full tower case
<santa_> i was running a make, and i get the error ./generate.sh: 60: arith: syntax error: "cnt=cnt-1"    this is the script its complaining about, http://pastebin.com/m7dc58b87
<noobee> t.y.
<oxeimon> I just installed fglrx 8.42, and everything is horribly slow. Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> santa_: what are you installing?
<levander> switchcat: but, if you don't think it's the temps, check /var/log/syslog, temps is just a common cause of random lockups
<WildeSehnsucht> hello. i have a small problem using nvclock_(qt|gtk). if i set value of "GPU clock" or "Memory clock" the system freezes and only "Reset" button helps. Is there any minimal settings for GeForce FX 5700 (AGP)?
<mikebeecham> Hi...is there anyone here that knows a lot about ubuntu, windows shares and XBMC?
<santa_> ltp,sourceforge.org
<levander> switchcat: hell yeah, i build 'em myself too, it's all about geek pride
<fyrestrtr> santa_: what is the name of the program -- ltp?
<Varka> !anyone | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<corinth> Hi room, does anyone know how to set different wallpapers for different monitors in Ubuntu 7.10?
<mikebeecham> Varka....the reason is because this is VERY complicated and it will take a huge amount of time to type up
<oxeimon> does anyone know how to either remove the new fglrx 8.42, or to make it run faster?
<fyrestrtr> corinth: this is a limitation of gnome -- you cannot d this in gnome, but in kde you can.
<noobee> switchcat: did u use thermal paste bet the CPU and the heat sink?
<levander> ubotu: Varka: Because, the person is not sure how to ask, so they're looking for a frame of reference when they ask "anyone?" first.  I've done that before.
<santa_> ** http://ltp.sourceforge.net
<santa_> fyrestrtr, yes
<kyled185> is there a repository somewhere that will keep the fglrx driver updated along with kernel updates?
<mikebeecham> ok...here goes....
<corinth> fyrestrtr: There is no program I can install to do this?
<VSpike> ugh not sure how much longer I can stand looking at firefox
<levander> corinth: right click on the desktop, it's down in that menu somewhere, you get a dialog from that menu that lets you do it
<fyrestrtr> santa_: sudo apt-get install ltp-kernel-test
<revilodraw> davenull; if you are still here, the error i now get (after changing the driver) is "Could not open required directshow codec wmvdmod.dll"
<fyrestrtr> santa_: also try apt-cache search ltp
<fyrestrtr> corinth: I do not know of any.
<void^> santa_: make sure it uses bash, and not dash.
<santa_> yeah, kernel-test is the package that failed to install when i tried to install it that way
<void^> santa_: (wrt the configure error)
<santa_> void, whats the difference and how do i know which one its using?
<elkbuntu> levander, the point is when people come in and ask if anyone knows anything about a certain program, and then expect a guru to hop up and devote time to them... rather than just outlining their problem and letting everyone see it and maybe pluck that bit of knowledge from their own experiences
<[chr0n0s]> aww man ubuntu not working :(
<revilodraw> davenull: actually the video is now working! thanks! i still get the error, but a simple click fixes that.
<corinth> fyrestrtr: Thanks.
<stranded> hello and hi :) i'm a new user of ubuntu 7.10, i have only one problem, i don't know how to install TV Tuner - Prolink PV-BT878P+4E (PixelView PlayTV PAK) - card's ID is 50. Can anyone provide me some links, tutorials or faq? please help, that's the only thing i need to get rid off windows! :D
<santa_> fyrestrtr, ltp-kernel-test package failed when trying to install it through synaptic, could whatever reason that failed to install be causing this to fail?
<VSpike> time to install Opera
<levander> elkbuntu: If they knew how to outline their problem well, they probably wouldn't be so stammering in the first place.  I've had problems I didn't know how to outline.
<void^> santa_: 'ls -l /bin/sh'. you can replace /bin/sh with /bin/bash in the first line of the script, or change the symlink.
<fyrestrtr> santa_: depends on the error.
<henno> ok, two days on and I still cannot get gutsy to let me login without crashing X
<levander> stranded: my TV tuner was "auto-detected".  Have you tried just shutting down, sliding the card in, and rebooting?
<santa_> this was the error i got from synaptic: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ltp-kernel-test_20060918-2ubuntu3_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/debian-test/tests/linux/runtest/syscalls', which is also in package ltp-commands-test
<henno> everything works fine on the livecd, what changes once it is installed?
<oxeimo1> can someone please help me uninstall fglrx 8.42
<santa_> all the other packages installed fine
<mikebeecham> I have a dual boot machine, Windows and Linux.  When booted into Windows I have created some shared folders that hold all of my media, which is sitting on a secondary hard drive (This is called 'media'....mp3s, movies, etc.  I have an xbox media center downstairs that accesses these folders and streams the media from Windows upstairs.  When booted into Windows, all works fine....when booted into Gutsy Gibbon, the media center downstairs cannot 
<mikebeecham> ent the last two days ensuring that the linux firewall opens all the ports correctly, etc...but nothing I do allows the xbox to access any files from those windows shares.  I have tried numerous things (most of which I dont understand because I've been a linux user 4 days now), but this includes setting up a user account with the same name / password as my windows login, etc.  So, I am now at the end of my tether and dont know what to do next?
<levander> santa_: did you install both those packages from the Canonical repositories?
<kane77> i just had a problem with gutsy.. the gui network settings doesn't change anything.. I had to manually set up my stuff...
<elkbuntu> levander, going 'i have a problem where program1 and program2 are not working well together' is still better than 'does anyone know about program1 and program2'
<m0u5e> weird, after the mplayer backports update, It seems that whenever i double click on a file that currently has my preferences set for mplayer, it can't open it, because "file:///media/sda etc etc" cannot be found/opened
<santa_> levander, whatever comes with the feisty install.
<levander> elkbuntu: What if they don't know which two programs aren't working well together is the point.
<levander> mikebeecham: Have you configured samba on the linux box?
<stranded> levander: i'll try that, i will switch the PCI slot, thanks for the suggestion
<mikebeecham> levander: ...this is what i was trying to do until 1.30 this morning.  I cant get it to see the shares.  I can see them fine in nautlius...access them manually, add files into them, etc
<mikebeecham> but for some reason smb4k does not see the shares OR the network
<levander> santa_: then the answer it most likely yes, same repository.  I was thinking maybe two packages from different repositories were conflicting.  But two packages from the same repository shouldn't.  I'd search bugs.launchpad.com/ubuntu forimilar errors.
<elkbuntu> levander, then you outline the behaviour that is causing you to ask for help... ie 'when im changing windows it takes a long time and stuff takes a long time to open, why?'
<m0u5e> yet, when i drag the file into mplayer, it works fine
<levander> mikebeecham: What is an smb4k?
<mikebeecham> smb4k is samba within Ubuntu?
<mikebeecham> graphical interface for samba (I believe)
<santa_> still doesnt explain why it fails to compile from source
<shiaukai> 有沒有看的到中文的阿
<levander> mikebeecham: okay...  so that's smb4k, lemme re-read your problem
<mikebeecham> ok mate...thanks :(
<VSpike> ok, i take it back - fonts don't just suck in firefox, they suck in everything
<VSpike> seems to be an ongoing linux favourite problem
<mikebeecham> Vspike...have you tried installing the MS Core fonts, and looking at the dpi settings within Linux?
<VSpike> mikebeecham: yep to both
<mikebeecham> I thought the same until I changed the dpi
<mikebeecham> ok
<mikebeecham> looks great on mine now
<VSpike> mikebeecham:  thanks for the suggestion though
<mikebeecham> np
<levander> elkbuntu: I don't have time to argue semantics with you and help people with real problems at same time.
<VSpike> mikebeecham: most apps look OK, but browsers just seem to have real problems
<m0u5e> Vspike: spike, for firefox, if you mousecroll up while holding down control (or vice versa) it will increase and decrease teh font size
<m0u5e> sometimes it happens on accident, so try adjusting the font size
<mikebeecham> Firefox is terrible
<mikebeecham> I agree
<levander> mikebeecham: you're gonna have to be more specific about where in the samba configuration you're having problems
<levander> mikebeecham: that's most likely what you need to do is configure samba
<VSpike> m0u5e: yeah, that helps a bit but it seems to break the layout more often than not.  Also the fonts get uneven spacing and positions and look even worse, although slightly more readable
<mikebeecham> levander: ....do you mind if I PM you with my windows details?
<levander> mikebeecham: if an xbox can talk to a windows file server, it ought to be able to talk to a samba file server, but you may want to verify that
<buttercups> oxeimo1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the ati driver, remove xorg-driver-fglrx in Synaptic to uninstall fglrx 8.42
<levander> mikebeecham: yeah, but i don't know how that's gonna help
<Shapeshifta> How can I estsablish a connection to a windows machine over samba in the network without disabling or modifying its firewall?
<m0u5e> VSpike: that might be the webpage your looking at... for some reason linux firefox won't display some pages correctly
<CIS1987> Guys I have a problem with pidgin, it doesn't start at all
<m0u5e> VSpike: although the windows version of firefox will
<mikebeecham> levander: ...so that you can hopefully tell me what info I need to be putting into samba
<VSpike> m0u5e: seems to be a problem on most pages
<m0u5e> Vspike: weird... try uninstalling reinstalling?
<levander> mikebeecham: I don't have the samba confs memorized.
<VSpike> m0u5e: and I get the same in opera, curiously enough
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<m0u5e> Vspike, sounds like a gtk font bug then :X
<levander> mikebeecham: I'm not gonna be able to just tell you off top of my head.
<mikebeecham> levander: ...fair play then
<mikebeecham> thanks anyway
<levander> mikebeecham: If you can be more specific about your problem, there is a #samba channel on freenode
<VSpike> m0u5e: that's what I'm thinking.  I had endless problems in feisty and never managed to get things just so, but after endless messing about managed to get something I could live with
<mikebeecham> I am in there now levander...but it is silent!
<levander> mikebeecham: That no doubt has a higher concentration of samba knowledgable people.
<CIS1987> Guys I have a problem with pidgin, it doesn't start at all
<VSpike> m0u5e: I was hoping that a clean install of gutsy would give me lovely clean fonts from the start, but i guess not!
<levander> mikebeecham: it's late, how long have you been in there?
<levander> mikebeecham: maybe try in the daytime?
<mikebeecham> I've just gotten into work...so about 5 mins
<VSpike> it's not late, it's early
<mikebeecham> I'm in UK
<henno> ok, how do I disable compiz or some shit, or at least let me login using something other than failsafe gnome
<mikebeecham> 9.42 am here
<stranded> lavander: still nothing, switched to another PCI slot and this message keeps appearing: [   51.161847] bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]
<m0u5e> Vspike: that's weird... i've never had that problem 6_6;
<henno> because after 6 fresh installs, this simply is not working
<levander> try later then, when americans and brits have finished their morning tea
<levander> when americans are up*
<Shapeshifta> How can I estsablish a connection to a windows machine over samba in the network without disabling or modifying its firewall?
<CIS1987> Guys how do I install emerald??
<levander> mikebeecham: if you work with samba, i guarantee you it will work
<santa_> i was running a make, and i get the error ./generate.sh: 60: arith: syntax error: "cnt=cnt-1"    this is the script its complaining about, http://pastebin.com/m7dc58b87
<m0u5e> henno: compiz shouldn't be enabled by default unless you have a intel graphics card thats not past GMA 945 :X
<levander> mikebeecham: it's not easy, but it's not something finicky, where sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't
<m0u5e> CIS1987: its in the ubuntu repository
<J-_> !md5
<levander> mikebeecham: but, i would verify that an xbox can talk to a samba server
<mikebeecham> lavender....well i need to get it working...I use the media center a lot and dont want to stay in windows any more
<levander> mikebeecham: life is rough
<m0u5e> you know what would be awesome
<levander> mikebeecham: guess you'll just have to stay in windows till you get samba working
<henno> m0u5e: got intel
<henno> m0u5e: compiz works fine on the live cd
<stranded> lol i meant levander: [   51.161847] bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]
<mikebeecham> levander: ...yes
<m0u5e> if sony's ps3 allowed us to stream music directly from a linux server... (if it were built into the ps3 :D)
<levander> mikebeecham: What's the huge problem with Windows anyway that you're so whiny about getting off it right away?
<m0u5e> henno: so whats the problem then? :X
<CIS1987> I tried to install it thought synaptic but it didn't allow me
<levander> stranded: Small miracles... What can I say.
<VSpike> mikebeecham: can you pastebin your samba config?
<CIS1987> It says it depends on other packeges
<norman163> Hallöchen
<levander> stranded: Isn't it strange that some things are easier in Linux than they are in Windows these days?  YOu should have started on Linux when I did.
<mikebeecham> levander: ....that a bit rude?  I'm not whiney about it at all...I just wanted to start using Linux
<henno> m0u5e: i can't login?
<norman163> Hello
<m0u5e> henno: does it give you an error?
<levander> mikebeecham: I was j/k.  You are "eager" to get off Windows though.  Like you're life is gonna improve or something.
<stranded> levander: well i still cant get Steam to work and run all of the Steam games properly :P all i need is this damn tuner
<bryan553> hello , does the terminal windows save some log files with the commands that users made ?
<kane77> when I try to run nautilus i get: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<kengur_> is it safe to upgrade to the new distribution release? How to do it command line?
<henno> m0u5e: hold on, something is working, messing with xorg.conf manually
<VSpike> i can relate - once i decided to try and start using linux full time, every time i had to use windows for something was a defeat
<CIS1987> Please help
<levander> stranded: I have no idea what Steam is.
<m0u5e> henno: okay :)
<norman163> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10...standby doesn't work...
<levander> stranded: Steam does sound like some of the fun of the old days in Linux.
<m0u5e> levander: its the app for games like CS, Portal, half-life, etc
<kane77> bryan553: yes it has history
<abcent> Hi Guys/Gals, I have Ubuntu 7.10 ... i'm having problems connecting to my home internal network, can you please advise what to use .... thnx in advance
<kane77> bryan553: just run history command
<bryan553> kane77: can you give me link to a guide that explain where the log files locations ?
<CIS1987> Guys I have a problem with pidgin, it doesn't start at all
<Altu60> hi all
<Altu60> how can I use pidgin to join an IRC channel?
<levander> stranded: If Steam's just an application, why is it hard to install?  Does it need any special hardware that you can't install for it?
<kane77> bryan553: but it only saves 100 or so last commands...
<m0u5e> hey guys, for some reason mplayer won't open  my files anymore, I'm getting a "Failed to open file:///media/sda3/blahblah%5Bblahblah%5Dblahblah" error
<levander> abcent: How exactly do you want to connect to your home internal network?  Do you want to share files?  Do you want to login to remote machines? What?
<bryan553> kane77: does it also save the output of the screen (of the terminal) ?
<stranded> levander: Steam is a game app for windows only
<stranded> levander: steampowered.com
<CIS1987> Guys I have a problem with pidgin, it doesn't start at all
<m0u5e> why is it trying to find it as a file:///media first of all, and why is it supplementing my spaces with the %5B filler crap?
<levander> stranded: no wonder it's hard to install under linux
<levander> stranded: it's for windows
<VSpike> CIS1987: have you tried starting it from a terminal and seeing if you get any output?
<abcent> Levander: file share mostly ... in windows i'd use explorer
<m0u5e> levander: that's what wine is for
<stranded> levander: it wasn't that hard to install, it's hard to get it work lol
<John_5> so far I'm not impressed with Ubuntu's netcode
<VSpike> abcent: you want to share files or access shared file?
<CIS1987> VSpike: and how do I do that?
<abcent> VSpike: both
<henno> grrr. this is so backwards
<VSpike> CIS1987: applications->accessories-<terminal then type "pidgin" and see what happens
<bryan553> kane77: does scp command create also log file ?
<henno> I finally can login, I set my screen resolution, hit "Kepp settings" or whatever, logout, log back in, nothing has changed
<VSpike> abcent: are the other machines windows machines?
<henno> I guess my definition of keep is very different to ubuntu's
<levander> abcent: accessing shared files from Linux is much easier than sharing them from Linux.  To share them from Linux, you have to set up a server called samba.
<mikebeecham> levander: I have strong opinions about Microsoft and thier stranglehold they have on the IT World at the moment.  Linux enables me to move away from windows...simple as that
<abcent> VSpike: yes they are
<stranded> levander: so there's nothing i can do about the tv card? i've had it for almost 10 years now, works great on xp using DScaler
<levander> mikebeecham: Me too, but I don't let it get me all hot and bothered...
<CIS1987> VSpike: nope nothing happens
<VSpike> mikebeecham: can you pastebin your sama configuration
<VSpike> CIS1987: you did press return?
<levander> stranded: Wait, I thought you were the one who said it was autodetected?
<CIS1987> Yes of course I did
<mikebeecham> I'm not hot and bothered..>I'm just trying to get a resolution to this issue...Where you get the idea that I am somehow p******** off about it is strange and confusing
<abcent> Levander: sounds like a lot of work
<henno> ok, so how do I get "Screen and Graphic Prefences" to actually save
<mikebeecham> VSpike...no because I am at work at the moment
<levander> stranded: If it's not autodetected, I'd start googling around to see if anyone's written a Linux driver for it.
<mikebeecham> and the linux machine is at home
<VSpike> CIS1987: sorry .. just checking.  When you say nothing happened, you mean you just get the prompt back?
<CIS1987> yes
<stranded> levander: no it just detected as card id 0 and it has to be 50, card works on linux 100% sure, used it on suse
<henno> no-one? how to save screen and graphics preferences?
<VSpike> mikebeecham: ah i see.  what were you offering to send to levander earlier?
<levander> abcent: It was last time I did it.  abcent: May be worth looking around to see if there are any easier, newer instructions.  Someone was in here talking about a smb4k app he was using to configure samba awhile ago.  But, he couldn't get t to work either.
<VSpike> mikebeecham: you need to set up ssh access :) heh
<stranded> levander: it said: [   51.161847] bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]
<henno> no-one? how to save screen and graphics preferences?
<mikebeecham> I was offering to post my windows details, such as computer name, etc...so that I might get a better idea as to what I should be entering into the config of samba
<levander> henno: Applications -> Accessories -> Take A Screen Shot
<henno> or why they aren't saving?
<mikebeecham> VSpike ssh access?  4 day linux user here!!!!
<m0u5e> anyone up to helping me configure a nvidia 128mb 8400m GS to be able to output on an external display?
<henno> levander: and what is that supposed to do
<levander> stranded: no, is bttv the name of the driver?  That's all I could tell you, look at the docs for bttv.
<abcent> Levander: thnx i seen smb4k when browsing
<levander> mikebeecham: ssh from or to a linux box?
<henno> levander: I want to know why, once I set my preferred screen resolution once i logout it does not stay that way
<VSpike> mikebeecham: i know, i'm half joking, but it's seriously worth it.  Just sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<VSpike> mikebeecham: make sure port 22 is open to the box
<CIS1987> VSpike: Yes
<mikebeecham> lavender....I want my xbox media center downstairs to access the windows shared folders on the computer upstairs when I am logged into Linux on that machine
<stranded> levander: i gotta get rid off the driver then? :O
<Optyk> Hi there.
<lesshaste> is there anything in linux that can read a .mdi file?  It seems to be http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/help/HP062193601033.aspx
<levander> henno: In the Screen Resolutions dialog, do you click the "Make default for this computer" button before you click "Apply"?
<CIS1987> VSpike: Yes, I get the prompt back
<Optyk> There is any similiar program to krdc on gnome?
<Optyk> I need to connect to remote desktop
<VSpike> CIS1987: that's pretty wierd - not sure what else you can try, sorry
<VSpike> mikebeecham: then you can use putty or cygwin or a linux box to access you box remotely
<brobostigon> hi, good morning everyone
<levander> stranded: no, i'm saying to read about the driver (read the docs) to see why it didn't detect your card.
<turbocueca> Can I connect to a windows desktop through linux?
<VSpike> mikebeecham: i'd recommend installing SWAT next time you are home
<CIS1987> VSpike: I tried to reinstall it but it also didn't work
<levander> mikebeecham: what does that have to do with ssh?
<WildeSehnsucht> NVCLOCK question: Is there predefined minimum for GeForce FX 5700 (AGP) GPU & Memory Clock? If I set it too small the screen freezes and only reset helps...
<henno> levander: well I seemed to have save it somehow (not that way) but is there a way to get gdm to also bump up the resolution? because it is only using 800x600 or something, not 1280x1024
<oxeimon> I'm having serious problems with just uninstalling fglrx 8.42...
<mikebeecham> levander: ...if you see my post, it had a question mark at the end because VSpike advised that I should install it
<mikebeecham> I dont know what ssh is
<oxeimon> In my restricted drivers manager, it says that the ATI accelerated graphics driver is "ENABLED" but "NOT IN USE" whyy??
<stranded> levander: how do i read the docs, i mean where to find them
<levander> henno: My *guess* is that gdm is getting its resolution from the one set to be default in xorg.conf.  I can tell you to look in there, but if you want to start modifying xorg.conf, get ready for a small adventure.  It's not as big as theamba configuration one that a few others in here are in.
<levander> stranded: google i guess
<oxeimon> can someone please help me: In my restricted drivers manager, it says that the ATI accelerated graphics driver is "ENABLED" but "NOT IN USE" whyy??
<VSpike> mikebeecham: it stands for secure shell - it's a way to get a command line remotely over the net using an encrypted connection.  great for remote management
<Frogzoo> !fixres | henno:
<levander> mikebeecham: it doesn't sound to me like you need ssh
<ubotu> henno:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<VSpike> mikebeecham: you can also tunnel other apps over it
<hangthedj> for anyone curious to change the driver totem uses, run gstreamer-properties
<henno> levander: I am very familiar with xorg.conf modification, not at all familiar with this gui do-dad thingers
<mikebeecham> VSpike....I dont think this is what I need...you may be misunderstanding the requirement
<mikebeecham> but thanks
<MASTER_TN> hello, i have a dell optiplex 320 and i want to install ubuntu 7.10, i heared that was a broblem when booting !!!
<Frogzoo> henno: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mikebeecham> levander: ..I think i agee with you
<stranded> levander: ok thanks
<VSpike> mikebeecham: not suggesting it will fix your current problem - just mentioned half in jest it because it would have allowed you get the config file from work :)
<henno> Frogzoo: done, no luck
<levander> henno: Well, change the default resolution in xorg.conf, and see if that affects the resolution of gdm, if it doesn't, my next guess is /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Frogzoo> henno: try adding a HorizSync & VertRefresh in xorg.conf
<VSpike> mikebeecham: but seriously its about the first think i install on a new box, just though it was worth explaining if you didn't know abou tit
<Frogzoo> henno: this on a crt?
<henno> Frogzoo: done as well
<henno> Frogzoo: nope. lcd
<mikebeecham> VSpike: ...thanks :D
<dion> u guys rock!, i'm gettin answers to questions i didnt know i had!
<levander> MASTER_TN: You can try booting the DELL box off an Ubuntu Live CD (don't have to install to the hard disk, just boot off the Live CD) and see if there are any problems.
<Frogzoo> henno: um, your vid card supports this res?
<m0u5e> how would i get a file without the %5B s inbetwen
<VSpike> mikebeecham: if you use windows boxes for access, you can use winscp too which is very cool and gives you secure ftp into your box via ssh so you can even access files using a windows gui
<henno> Frogzoo: indeed it does, livecd works a treat
<henno> compiz and all
<levander> dion: Very odd, I never get any answers to my questions in here.  I have the exact opposite experience.
<m0u5e> for example, i'm trying to open something with mplayer, but it wont open because it keeps reading the spaces as %5Bs
<dion> lol
<m0u5e> but when i drag and drop, it opens fine
<m0u5e> or if i open it via command line
<greencoo1ie> 'ello
<levander> dion: Are you newbie?
<m0u5e> ONLY when i double click on it, or open with
<m0u5e> its really frustrating
<mikebeecham> VSpike: ...thanks for that.  For the moment, however, I want to concentrate of getting this particular issue resolved
<levander> dion: I think newbs get more out of this channel than most.
<dion> nothing that helps the prob i Have, but good stuff for a newbee m8
<Frogzoo> henno: ok, so remove all the modes other than 1280x1024
<dion> lol
<greencoo1ie> how do I kick my ghost in irssi?
<levander> dion: Yeah, hanging out is always a great way to pick up stuff when you're new.
<m0u5e> isn't there a %U or %M option we can add to make it open as the full location
<dion> indeed it is L
<levander> Okay, now that I've confused enough of you, I'm heading out! Take it easy!.
<VSpike> mikebeecham: you aren't going to be able to solve it from work without access to the config files though, i fear :/
<mikebeecham> I think you might be right
<jewking> can anyone help me figure out how to install a <filename>.sh file
<oxeimon> can someone please help me. Why is my ati driver 'enabled' but 'NOT IN USE' ?
<m0u5e> gar...
<VSpike> mikebeecham: I've often used SWAT for configuring samba - suggest you install it and try it out
<greencoo1ie> Does anyone know what command I have to issue in irssi to kill my ghost?
<greencoo1ie> !ati |oxeimon
<ubotu> oxeimon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MASTER_TN> levander, now i have an error message, PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000 :00:14.0 !!!!!!!!
<incorrect> hello, i am looking for a desktop rss ticker, any suggestions?
<VSpike> greencoo1ie: /msg nickservre ghost <nick> <password>
<oxeimon> greencoo1ie: its more serious than that.
<kane77> jewking: you just "chmod +x <filename>.sh" and then "./<filename>.sh"
<VSpike> greencoo1ie: /msg nickserve ghost <nick> <password>
<jewking> kane77: thanks
<greencoo1ie> thanks VSpike
<oxeimon> greencoo1ie: I just installed 8.42, noticed that it way too slow, so I'm trying to revert to the original fglrx
<WildeSehnsucht> nvclock question: Hello. Is there predefined minimum for GeForce FX 5700 (AGP) GPU & Memory Clock? If I set it too small the screen freezes and only reset helps...
<mikebeecham> VSpike: ...is it simple enough for a brand new linux user to understand?
<oxeimon> greencoo1ie: but now I can't get even that to work... I even reverted back to my old xorg.conf
<oxeimon> greencoo1ie: and reinstalled my xserver-xgl
<greencoo1ie> oxeimon: ah ok. hold on.
<VSpike> mikebeecham: i think it's as simple as sudo apt-get install swat and then pointing your browser at http://localhost:901
<henno> Frogzoo: did that, still appears with a lower resolution
<greencoo1ie> oxeimon: I was bout to give you the link to get xgl:)
<mikebeecham> I can do that
<VSpike> mikebeecham: last time i tried it there was another catch, but i'm just installing it now to test and see if it's still there
<mosibfu> WildeSehnsucht: when you are overclocking AND underclocking, do it 1 mhz at a time, if you havent got the patience for that you shuld not be doing it, and yes there are minimum, and maximum clocks
<dion> guys...... i'm havein truble with my eye-toy ps2 cam, feisty recognises it in device info/manager but it wont use it. any help will b gr8
<Frogzoo> henno: pastebin xorg.conf
<dion> would gutsy b betta?
<andril> hello all
<kane77> is there a way to generate grub menu.lst entry without installing grub?
<VSpike> mikebeecham: it's not uber simple, but it's OK
<Frogzoo> dion: worth a shot
<dion> *sigh*
<VSpike> mikebeecham: do you want me to pastebin my smb.conf for you?
<black_rose> !htaccess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htaccess - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikebeecham> Vspike...that would be good of you
<jewking> kane77: that second bit isn't working
<kane77> jewking: what is the output?
<black_rose> someone know good guide for htaccess on ubuntu system ?
<revilodraw> when using acidrip, how do i make it not shrink the dvd?
<jewking> kane77: bash: ./home/jake/Desktop/jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh: No such file or directory
<elrics_fate> hay guys just curious is there a way to bassicly sudo in the GUI
<black_rose> jewking: type : PATH=$PATH:.:
<Frogzoo> elrics_fate: gksu
<black_rose> and than type your bash
<m0u5e> gar this mplayer bug pisses me offffff
<elrics_fate> gksu?
<mutle> hi all. are there any known errors when installing postgres with the database on a nfs share?
<oxeimon> can someone please tell me why my ati restricted driver says "enabled" but "NOT IN USE"?
<Frogzoo> elrics_fate: but best avoided really
<elrics_fate> type in term
<jewking> kane77: ok
<elrics_fate> ?
<oxeimon> I just reverted back to the old fglrx from 8.42...
<kane77> jewking: you only put the dot if the file is in the directory you're in... eg you have file in /home/kane/ and you are in /home/kane then you just type ./filename.sh... otherwise you type full path (without the leading dot)
<Frogzoo> mutle: shouldn't matter once you get permissions sorted out
<jewking> kane77: oh okay. thanks man
<kane77> jewking: no problem :)
<Frogzoo> mutle: uh oh - caching is gonna screw things up
<VSpike> mikebeecham: http://pastebin.com/m70c4fa9f
<mutle> Frogzoo: I just mounted the nfs share in /var/lib/postgres iirc and the machine (xen domU) freezes when creating the db
<VSpike> mikebeecham: when you try to access from the xbox, what actual problem do you get?  Doesn't connect, or asks for username and password but won't accept any, or gives access denied, or what?
<oxeimon> can someone please tell me why my ati restricted driver says "enabled" but "NOT IN USE"?
<mikebeecham> Vspike....just hangs on a sign that says "Working"...which means it is trying to access the media from the windows shares, but cant get to them
<Frogzoo> mutle: try soft & sync mount options
<VSpike> mikebeecham: can you borrow another windows machine or linux machine to test with? might be easier as you will get more clue as to what the problem is
<oxeimon> can someone please tell me why my ati restricted driver says "enabled" but "NOT IN USE"? I just reverted from fglrx 8.42 and everything looks horrible!
<henno> Frogzoo: http://pastebin.ca/792373
<elrics_fate> poke
<mutle> Frogzoo: thanks!
<mikebeecham> no
<lizili> ／join #kr
<mikebeecham> Vspike...no access to another
<henno> Frogzoo: yet when I go to screen resolutions (undre preferences) there are a bunch of sizes still available
<mypapit> cw=Z]PMNWUnNBRRGrQ:
<mypapit> cw=Z]T_?E
<bazhang> mypapit: this is an English channel :}
<elrics_fate> Frogzoo: What im tryin to do is move some themes and plugins to my xmms folder
<Frogzoo> henno: you don't need "Virtual 1280     1024"
<mypapit> lol
<f4ber> добрый ветчер
<mypapit> bazhang, sorry
<elrics_fate> Frogzoo: But I have to be root to do this
<bazhang> !ru | f4ber
<ubotu> f4ber: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<oxeimon> can someone please tell me why my ati restricted driver says "enabled" but "NOT IN USE"?
<bazhang> mypapit: no worries, fraid you were a bot :}
<dion>  guys...... i'm havein truble with my eye-toy ps2 cam, feisty recognises it in device info/manager but it wont use it. any help will b gr8
<elrics_fate> Frogzoo: How do I acquire root privileges without logging out
<dion> sorry 2 repeat
<oxeimon> is there a way to completely reinstall the x-server and all my graphics drivers?
<elrics_fate> guys how do i require root privleges in the file browser?
<henno> Frogzoo: got rid of it, no change
<oxeimon> I want to reinstall ubuntu, but keep my non graphics-related settings.
<henno> Frogzoo: and it can't be working if all of the resolution options are still showing in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<dion> i tried ezcam but it keeps failing on the makefile and i dont read french
<Frogzoo> elrics_fate: gksu
<elrics_fate> i tryed that
<elrics_fate> but after i bring this up
<bazhang> oxeimon: probably not necessary to reinstall--just wait until a graphics expert/ati user comes along.. :}
<elrics_fate> what do i type to bring up the file browser?
<buttercups> oxeimon, did my way I told you a half hour ago not work?
<oxeimon> buttercups: nope.
<buttercups> oxeimon, have your restarted your x or rebooted yet?
<oxeimon> buttercups: multiple times
<oxeimon> buttercups: lemme just restart again
<oxeimon> brb
<unics> hello
<lizili> help ! i can't put files to sda5 ,it said no right to use ,How deal with it ?
<dion> greets unics
<mikebeecham> VSpike: ...I will look at your smb.conf and see if I can understand it
<mikebeecham> then maybe just edit the details as necessary
<unics> i would like to install a mail server with some graphical interface over the web. i own a domain and also a server with ubuntu dapper drake server edition, is there any decent guide on how to get make myname@mydomain.com mails and a interface like squirrelmail work on my machine step-by-step ? i searched and didn't find anything useful.
<Hadeshorn> Hi all, I have made a new partition on my drive.. but i cant write anything to it.. how do i fix this?
<osc> hi all
<incorrect> is there anything that can generate graphs using an rrd database,  but i don't want to generate a static image,  what would be nice is a desktop app
<oxeimon> buttercups: so what exactly is 'fglrx-kernel-source'
<Savior> hi! is there someone here who is familiar with video drivers and xine? I do not mean ati, nvidia, etc., but xv, xshm, ...
<oxeimon> buttercups: apparently I had to install that. Now everything's back to normal...
<Frogzoo> henno: I've cleaned it up a bit - try http://pastebin.ca/792387
<Savior> xine doesn't seem to find them
<dion> can i upgrade from feisty to gutsy without going all the way...... its a bit big and i'd rather not wait 4 the dvd to arrive
<osc> I want to see all packages' list
<osc> how can i do using apt-get?
<Savior> dpkg -l
<osc> it gives only installed packages
<osc> is it?
<bazhang> !upgrade | dion
<ubotu> dion: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hadeshorn> Hi all, I have made a new partition on my drive.. but i cant write anything to it.. how do i fix this?
<Mr> hey, how can I search in the terminal for files that have specific rights... so lets say 644  or something like that, and do so recursively so it does it in every folder & subfolder ?
<Savior> ah yes, sorry
<bazhang> Hadeshorn: what kind of partition? ext3? other?
<Frogzoo> Mr: man find
<dion> thanx
<Hadeshorn> baz its ext3
<bazhang> np
<henno> Frogzoo: so any idea why my xorg.conf seems to achieve nothing?
<Hadeshorn> baz its ext2
<bazhang> Hadeshorn: is it mounted?
<Hadeshorn> yes its mounted
<Hadeshorn> i can look around in it
<Hadeshorn> but i cant write to it
<bazhang> strange
<henno> Frogzoo: perhaps it is not even being read, or something, because it seems I cannot stipulate a series of modes like I can with other distros
<Hadeshorn> Baz, i need to sudo just to look at it
<Frogzoo> henno: without reading xorg.conf, x won't start
<VSpike> mikebeecham: heh was jsut trying to install swat and it was not so easy :)
<bazhang> Hadeshorn: who is the owner of the partition?
<Frogzoo> henno: also try 'grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Hadeshorn> baz: root
<Hadeshorn> baz: sorry it says unknown
<Mr> Frogzoo: I looked, but I am getting weird formatting problems in the manpage and all the examples I would need to understand how to use the command are shown with weird symbols
<bazhang> need to change that or use sudo to copy stuff over
<Hadeshorn> baz how do i do that?
<VSpike> mikebeecham: perhaps it's not the easiest route
<Hadeshorn> baz how do i change its owner?
<Mr> Frogzoo: " â<80><99>  "  etc
<bazhang> via gui? or command line?
<henno> Frogzoo: I just rm -rf'd xorg.conf and X started just fine
<Frogzoo> Mr: find /etc -perm 777
<bullgard4> Using LinNeighborhood, how can I browse the available SMB shares?
<mikebeecham> lol
<mikebeecham> ok
<Hadeshorn> baz: either way
<dimpy> allow
<henno> Frogzoo: albeit at a smaller resolution
<Frogzoo> henno: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Hadeshorn> baz: i just have stuff i have to copy to it
<mikebeecham> VSpike: ...what about if I edit your smb.conf to meet my needs, then overwrite my current one with the amended one/
<VSpike> mikebeecham: that should be a good thing to try
<Mr> Frogzoo: can I do :   find * -r 777    to look through all files and folders recursively?
<VSpike> mikebeecham: smb4k looks pretty good
<henno> Frogzoo: of course
<mikebeecham> Vspike...it is, but I dont know what information to put in there really, or the format...for example. the number of forward slashes, etc
<Frogzoo> henno: put in my version, start x, then 'grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<mikebeecham> this was what I was trying to pass to Levender earlier
<bazhang> Hadeshorn: in a new directory or an existing one? something like sudo cp filename path to directory
<VSpike> mikebeecham: how do you locate the shares in the xbox? do you browse for it, or do you type the machine name?
<Hadeshorn> baz: how do i make it permanent to write to it so i dont have to sudo all the time
<m0u5e> anyone know if i can get rid of the file part of file:///home/usr/movie.avi
<m0u5e> everytime i double click on a movie, it wont play in mplayer b/c of that reason
<greencoo1ie> how do I run a python program from the cli?
<henno> Frogzoo: funny, I started X without xorg.conf, it created some generic file, I added 1280x1024 and it seems to be working, sort of, at the moment
<kane77> can I generate grub's menu.lst without installing grub?
<m0u5e> it doesnt like that it has "file" in front of everything
<henno> Frogzoo: will tinker with the settings manually and report back
<mikebeecham> VSpike: ...the xbox media center has been created in su ch a way that, as long as you give it access via a static IP address, you can search for any smb shares on a specified network
<greencoo1ie> ./[filename].py?:)
<|lukas|> anyone installed pdc (samba+openldap)??
<bazhang> http://designedfor.wordpress.com/2007/04/02/change-permissions-on-a-hard-drive-partition/
<mikebeecham> I can click a button within the media center "browse" and it will see my network "HOME" > "MIKEANDHELEN"
<Hadeshorn> thanks baz
<mikebeecham> then when I open that up, all my shared folders appear
<bazhang> Hadeshorn: np
<sis900> greencoo1ie: or  python filename.py
<VSpike> mikebeecham: so does it actually even see your linux box in the network?
<mikebeecham> hmmm...now thats an interesting one
<mikebeecham> I've not actually searched in that way...I've just tried to play some media
<VSpike> was just wondering if you could give it an IP address to connect to .. sometimes with windows sharing problems that helps
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389479 here too Hadeshorn
<VSpike> like, in windows you would do Start->Run, "\\192.168.0.2"
<VSpike> mikebeecham: probably can't do that on the xbox.  can you get a command prompt on it at all?
<mikebeecham> no...it's not a command prompt-software
<mac_> ?
<dion> any1 else had truble with the auto-upgrade, just want 2 know if its common
<toresn> which X video extension should i install? I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<dion> last time i tried it stuffd the machine
<m0u5e> where are ubuntu file associations stored?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> hey i got a question
<mac_> 晚上好
<dion> that was a statement
<m0u5e> and why does mplayer keep trying to open up a specific file as file:/// and renaming spaces to %5B
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<bazhang> !cn | mac_
<ubotu> mac_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mac_> ?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> why does ubuntu come build in with a windows emulater
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> something say like wine
<mac_> 没有人理我吗？？
<greencoo1ie> anyone install piccard yet?
<bazhang> mac_: this is an English channel :}
<Narissa> what issues should I expect when dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<mac_> English channel？？？
<m0u5e> go to #ubuntu-tw
<dion> from cd or online?
<oj> is there a directx for wine ?
<Narissa> dion: online?
<mac_> are you Chinese?
<Narissa> dion: sorry online.
<Frogzoo> oj: dx support is kinda there
<bazhang> mac_: this is a support channel.
<dion> my machine didnt like it, i had to re-install feisty
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i played gta sa with wine
<Frogzoo> oj: but opengl is much better
<m0u5e> mac_: can't read characters sorry :D, if you need help in chinese, go to #ubuntu-tw
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> so it must have
<dion> i'll wait for the dvd i think
<oj> Frogzoo: can't run quake4 as well as it works in windows
<oj> Frogzoo: all blurry
<Frogzoo> oj: don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> same with gat sa
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> gat**
<m0u5e> did anyone else backports update mplayer and find that your files are having the %5D naming convention problem?
<Frogzoo> wine | oj
<Frogzoo> !wine | oj
<ubotu> oj: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<m0u5e> and that it keeps trying to assume the file your playing is a URL?
<Narissa> dion: was just thinking it might be a good idea to update, but if it's going to be an issue I will wait
<bullgard4> Using LinNeighborhood, how can I browse the available SMB shares?
<bazhang> Narissa: gutsy is nice, at least here.. :}
 * TranceControl could use a bit of help . If anyone know about pure ftp for ubuntu and how to get it to accept fxp on a server.
<Narissa> bazhang: well I am looking at if it's going to screw up my system is all
<dion> sorry, it's probably safe enuff, i'm usein a laptop
<bazhang> Narissa: what hardware? video card, etc.
<bazhang> Narissa: also a good idea to back up :}
<mac_> Can you speak Chinese?i can not understand what you say
<toresn> which X video extension should i install? I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<bazhang> mac_: stop spamming
<scguy318> mac_: go ask in #ubuntu-cn
<V1k1ng> #ubuntuce
<Narissa> bazhang: nVidia 7300 GT, Atheo Wireless, AMD Sempron 2800+ 1GB Ram
<toresn> i'm trying to run mplayer, but seem to be missing a x video extension... which one should i install?
<bazhang> Narissa: that wil rock
<bazhang> err will
<Narissa> baxhand: let me see if I can get the upgrade thing to work properly
 * bazhang is changing his name
<TranceControl> anyone able to help with getting pureftp setup to accept fxp connections?
<Narissa> TranceControl: I switched to Ubuntuzilla over that very issue
<erUSUL> !pureftd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureftd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> Narissa: if there are any issues--we will be here :}
<scguy318> TranceControl: check your conf file?
<Narissa> bazhang: says could not calculate the upgrade
<TranceControl> scguy318 heh thats my prob .. how do i find that conf file? :$
<bazhang> Narissa: via synaptic? command line?
<Narissa> bazhang: Update Manager
<scguy318> TranceControl: should be in /etc, you can check the package properties in Synaptic to find
<scguy318> TranceControl: *of pureftpd
<bazhang> Narissa: there is a way to upgrade--would you like the link?
<Narissa> bazhang: if you wouldn't mind
<bazhang> !upgrade | Narissa
<ubotu> Narissa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<perpetual> Does anyone know how to boot from an ubuntu CD on an apple macbook? Some key combination when switching it on?
<TranceControl> whats that command for listing the folders ?
<Narissa> TranceControl: ls
<Narissa> bazhang: one sec reading over
<bazhang> Narissa: I have to go out for a few; will be back if you have any questions ;}
<unics> how to install a program from a *.deb file ?
<erUSUL> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Frogzoo> unics: first make sure it's an ubuntu, not debian .deb, then 'sudo dpkg -i blah.deb'
<scguy318> unics: use GDebi or dpkg -i
<unics> well, i don't have a graphical interface
<unics> ok, thanks
<TranceControl> scguy318,  i have multiple conf files ? :S
<scguy318> TranceControl: of course
<toresn> how do i enable xvideo?
<scguy318> TranceControl: /etc contains all conf files
<toresn> (ati mobility radeon card)
<TranceControl> scguy318 so which one do i alter?
<scguy318> TranceControl: open up Synaptic, find the pureftpd package, properties, files
<scguy318> TranceControl: then see what the conf file is
<scguy318> TranceControl: I'm not on Ubuntu right now else I would do it for you
<perpetual> Does anyone know how to boot from an ubuntu CD on an apple macbook? Some key combination when switching it on?
<scguy318> perpetual: i think the C key?
<scguy318> perpetual: I'm no Mac user
<TranceControl> somethings dead wrong here ..
<TranceControl> when doing ls under the root shell i get these :
<TranceControl> libtorrent-0.11.8         rtorrent-0.7.8
<TranceControl> libtorrent-0.11.8.tar.gz  rtorrent-0.7.8.tar.gz
<TranceControl> and nothing else :S
<pipelineaudio> I got an error during reboot that I need to rebuild my file system manually
<pipelineaudio> it stopped in load then at the prompt I hit control D and it loaded...everything worked fine
<pipelineaudio> what do I need to do?
<pipelineaudio> >	fsck died with exit status 8"
<erUSUL> pipelineaudio: are you using ext3 ??
<shagball> hi i'm still not sure on buying a cordless mouse and keyboard. are they any good?
<erUSUL> pipelineaudio: afaics you have to run fsck manually (from a a livecd becouse the filesystem has to be umounted)
<scguy318> pipelineaudio: when it asks you to run fsck, run it
<pipelineaudio> yeah ext3
<scguy318> pipelineaudio: when it brings you to the console after asking, its already mounted it ro
<pipelineaudio> ok so put the ubuntu live cd in during reboot?
<scguy318> pipelineaudio: sure
<jewking> hey. im trying to install jahshaka on gutsy, but im new to linux
<jewking> can anyone tell me what this means
<jewking> Change the file openlibraries-0.3.0/src/openmedialib/plugins/caca/caca_plugin.cpp
<jewking> line 8
<jewking> From:
<jewking> #include <caca.h>
<jewking> To:
<jewking> #include <caca0.h>
<jewking> (This is to avoid the error:
<jewking> caca_plugin.cpp: In constructor 'olib::openmedialib::ml::caca_store::caca_store()' )
<pipelineaudio> do I start in recovery mode?
<pipelineaudio> or actually boot off the cd?
<hyakuhei> hey all, I've been using ubuntu for a while now, I'm upgrading to 7.10 at the moment. I run a typical ubuntu install with lots of gnome stuff - I'd quite like to install xfce, whats the best way? Is there an XFCE metapackage? What about Xubuntu ? Thanks
<scguy318> pipelineaudio: boot off the CD
<scguy318> pipelineaudio: the best time to fix the problem would have been right when you were brought to a shell during startup
<NielsE> xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<scguy318> pipelineaudio: but I dunno what you did after that
<scguy318> pipelineaudio: so run fsck from the LiveCD
<pipelineaudio> I hit control d like it said to
<scguy318> jewking: just as it says
<jewking> scguy318: how do i change the lines in the file??
<scguy318> jewking: use gedit or whatever text editor of your choice
<pipelineaudio> ok booting from the CD now
<jewking> scguy318: oh okay.. i think i got it. Thanx
<hyakuhei> Oh one other thing, has anyone come accross a .deb of the KDE4 RC ?
<BB83> Hi all ! Does someone know a command to list packages that where installed with another version as the default one ?
<BB83> Hi all ! Does someone know a command to list packages that where installed with another version as the default one ?
<Narissa> okay it appears that I cannot upgrade to gutsy
<Tomcat_> !repeat | BB83
<ubotu> BB83: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BB83> Oups sorry
<Tomcat_> :-)
<BB83> Sorry, wrong channel for the second message :o
<hraesvelgr> hi there, can I ask for a few questions about hdparm?
<m0u5e> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scguy318> hraesvelgr: yes
<m0u5e> !torvalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torvalds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> hraesvelgr: though I'm taking off
<pipelineaudio> ok my live cd is booted
<brobostigo1> hi
<hraesvelgr> scguy318, thanks :-) I have two seagate hdds, I have absolutely updated ubuntu and I have a little problem
<sis900> BB83: one way would be booting the live cd and redirecting the output of  dpkg -l  to a file on a usb pendrive. then reboot into your installed system, repeat the  dpkg -l  command there and compare the two files with  diff -u
<hraesvelgr> scguy318, after a short period disc will spin down
<m0u5e> anyone else experiencing difficulties after the backport of mplayer?
<pipelineaudio> how do I do this fsck thing?
<m0u5e> the most recent one
<hraesvelgr> scguy318, and when I access it, it starts, I want to switch this off, when I set hdparm -S 253 /dev/hdx, it is working just partly
<brobostigo1> run fsck in cli
<brobostigo1> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<BB83> sis900, yes if I can't find anything else,thks
<hraesvelgr> scguy318, if i explain it, before this command was applied hddtemp tells me the hdd is sleeping, now tells me temperature, thats good, but when I access the drive still I hear motor start
<pipelineaudio> whats cli?
<pipelineaudio> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<erUSUL> pipelineaudio: boot to a livecd and the use 'sudo fsck [options] /dev/xxxx' (where xxxx is hdxx or sdxx or whatever your partitions are)
<hraesvelgr> scguy318, and also I need to switch off parking of heads and dont know how, when I try to switch off apm it makes me error
<sis900> pipelineaudio: command line interpreter, shell
<Rainpoint> Hello, I'm absolutely new to Ubuntu and I'd like to get a fairly good book about it; can anyone reccomend anything?
<Rainpoint> All the books that I've seen so far seem to be rather outdated
<hraesvelgr> scguy318, when I set hdparm -B 255 it tells hdio_drive_cmd_failed: input/output error
<pipelineaudio> is cli terminal?
<brobostigo1> yes
<sis900> pipelineaudio: a cli is usually run in a terminal
<emma> fsck  is simply a front-end for the various file system checkers
<scguy318> hraesvelgr: mm, dunno
<pipelineaudio> how do I list the dev's?
<erUSUL> pipelineaudio: you can force a fsck on boot by doing 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and rebooting
<pipelineaudio> just list?
<scguy318> hraesvelgr: I'm about to hit the hay, so you may wish to wait for the morning, when everyone's awake
<Narissa> alright so I tried to upgrade with Update Manager, Adept manager, I've checked the documentation and it keeps sayign could not calculate for the update
<Narissa> any suggestions?
<erUSUL> pipelineaudio: 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<hraesvelgr> scguy318, okay, oh, timezones :-) I have launch now :)
<pipelineaudio> wait do I want to do it now thats its all loaded in live cd or do I want to do it on the reboot?
<m0u5e> anyone else know whats going on with mplayer rc2?
<hraesvelgr> scguy318, thanks, i will wait :)
<stefg> pipelineaudio: never ever do a fsck on a (writable) mounted drive. so if you want to check your system partition the easisest way would be indeed to 'sudo touch /forcefsck ' and reboot
<void^> hraesvelgr: just make sure laptop mode isn't enabled in /etc/default/acpi-support
<brobstigon> hi
<fyrestrtr> Narissa: updating from which release?
<scguy318> hraesvelgr: i'm going now, have a good lunch
<Narissa> fyrestrtr: Feisty 7.04
<tass> hello, i got a problem with gedit: it's displayed on every desk (xfce)
<joerlend> is there any guides for installing web applications from the repositories?
<sis900> tass: disable the sticky mode of its window
<stefg> tass: then it's not a prob with gedit but with xfwm. try #xubuntu
<sis900> tass: it is a button in the title bar
<brobstigon> have a look in help.ubuntu.com, joerland
<joerlend> brobstigon, of course.. I've read the documentation.
<rahmen> Hi! This guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=roaming+mode didn't work for me.. Now My wireless doesn't seem to exist?
<tass> sis900, thx, worked :D nice feature
<perpetual> scguy318: it worked: holding "c" while switching on. Though it now turns out the 64bit version does not work as this apple hardware is apparantly not 64bit: "no long support, load a 32bit OS"
<rahmen> Can someone help me with my wireless connection? This didn't work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=roaming+mode
<pipelineaudio> rahmen do you have ndis gtk and ndis wrapper?
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: I think the python program installed that?
<pipelineaudio> stefg: my system is dual boot, but do i still from terminal on the live cd just type "sudo touch /forcefsck"?
<rahmen> "Install ndiswrapper and broadcom Windows driver"
<pipelineaudio> and do I reboot from the hd or the livecd?
<unics> how to roll back to a previous version of a installed program/library ?
<pipelineaudio> rahmen I have a dell vostro with wireless and ndis gtk really worked!
<pipelineaudio> I didnt do that the hard way, that sudo apt get make whatever stuff
<pipelineaudio> just did it all gui
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: oki I'll try installing gtk. thnx
<stefg> pipelineaudio: oh, you are on Live-CD? Good, so you can look at the partition "from the outside". then you can run a 'sudo fsck /dev/<yourdrive>' from the Live CD to check a harddirsk partition. Just make sure it's unmounted
<pipelineaudio> how do I make sure its unmounted?
<stefg> pipelineaudio: just run 'mount' in a term
<pipelineaudio> and it wont huirt my other partitions right?
<fyrestrtr> pipelineaudio: if its mounted, you will see an icon for it on the desktop, also fsck will complain about it.
<stefg> pipelineaudio: this ain't microsoft
<fyrestrtr> as true as that maybe, fsck can damage partitions, especially if they are mounted -- which is why it will warn you.
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: I've installed ndisgtk now.. do I need to reboot or just start it in terminal?
<pipelineaudio> rahmen, you go to the "wireless settings" that should now after you installed it be in preferences
<pipelineaudio> what can I do to list the extended partitions ?
<Narissa> fyrestrtr: any suggestions on how to upgrade from here, because teh net upgrade isn't working
<pipelineaudio> my fdisk is showing only my primaries and my ubuntu is on an extended
<fyrestrtr> Narissa: download the alternate 7.10 cd for your platform, and insert it in your drive. You can upgrade from the cd then.
<Narissa> fyrestrtr: what if I used say Ubuntu Ultimate, as I may have to do this again with a friends system, mine is straight ubuntu but his is anotehr story?
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: you mean wireless network drivers? I can't find any settings. System -> Network doesn't show me a wireless connection. It disappeared when I followed the guide. You know anything about that?
<pipelineaudio> ahh man thats what mine did the first time
<pipelineaudio> once I can reboot I can shup a picture of mine
<pipelineaudio> Ill look
<fyrestrtr> I don't know what is ubuntu ultimate, but if its like any of the other ubuntu derivatives, then the process is the same.
<pipelineaudio> I just gotta get thru this fsck thing
<toresn> on external drives in ubuntu... does it matter whether the filesystem is ntfs or ext3? pros/cons?
<Narissa> fyrestrtr: sounds good then.  Ubuntu Ultimate is a dvd mix of Ubunutu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, and Kubuntu
<vismajor_work> hi
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: you'll help me? or did you say that to someone else? =)
<pipelineaudio> so I should type " 'sudo fsck /dev/sda6' ?
<pipelineaudio> Ill help you but Im a total noob
<rahmen> kk
<rahmen> too bad :P
<pipelineaudio> but I just went thru what you are going thru so I should have the right stuff still hopefully
<pipelineaudio> but I gotta get this fsck thing
<rahmen> would be very nice!
<rahmen> oki
<vismajor_work> i have a problem with pptp server, i tried set up pptp server on my gutsy gibbon which has an iptables firewall, but i cannot connect to it
<Narissa> well I am off ttys and pray for me
<sis900> pipelineaudio: you said fdisk only lists primary partitions. if sda6 was in the output, you are wrong.
<vismajor_work> can i telnet the 1723 port if the firewall is correct?
<pipelineaudio> it says "superblock last mount time is in the future. Fix?
<sis900> pipelineaudio: because sda6 cannot be a primary partition
<pipelineaudio> sda6 is my ubuntu partition
<erUSUL> pipelineaudio: yes, i guess
<Drule> Hi.
<sis900> pipelineaudio: okay
<pipelineaudio> sothats it?
<pipelineaudio> it finished
<pipelineaudio> just fixed one file
<toresn> on external drives in ubuntu... does it matter whether the filesystem is ntfs or ext3? pros/cons?
<pipelineaudio> should I also be fsck my boot drive?
<sis900> pipelineaudio: that file will be missing now. maybe you can see (part of) its contents in /lost+found later.
<pipelineaudio> ok
<pipelineaudio> what do I want to do now?
<sis900> pipelineaudio: reboot into your installed system
<pipelineaudio> ok
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: Tell me when you're ready to help me :] oki?
<pipelineaudio> ok
<srid> how do I enable 256 colors in screen and gnome-terminal?
<kondrix> any way to pause-unpause a proces or application. Any command does that?
<Avenger_> i need to sync my handheld with linux, so i load the modules in the kernel (usbvisor), when i press the button hot sync the kernel creates two device /dev/ttyUSB0 and 1. When the hot sync finishes the kernel delete the device...
<Avenger_> who can i make this device static?
<sis900> kondrix: kill -STOP pid_of_process  ...   kill -CONT pid_of_process
<pipelineaudio> ugh same message
<SatManUK> how do i install real player for linux?
<as> h
<SatManUK> !realplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unics> how to downgrade an installed program/library ?
<erUSUL> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !info helixplayer | SatManUK
<ubotu> satmanuk: Package helixplayer does not exist in gutsy
<toresn> on external drives in ubuntu... does it matter whether the filesystem is ntfs or ext3? pros/cons?
<SatManUK> helixplayer doesn't play ram
<Lifeisfunny> I can't get more than one part of a file on a multi-part post when using PAN newsreader,  any ideas what's wrong?
<pipelineaudio> alright Im still geting the same error, do I need to boot into the livecd again?
<jxxt> toresn, linux does not deal with ntfs natively
<sis900> pipelineaudio: i think so
<SatManUK> and it does exist i have helix player installed
<fatmcgav> hi all - anyone any good with initd scripts???
<sis900> pipelineaudio: but i wonder what damaged your filesystem so badly
<SatManUK> but its not playing ram or shoutcast
<pipelineaudio> a restore program
<foldart> !anyone
<toresn> jxxt: my disks are ntfs and seem to work fine...
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sis900> pipelineaudio: ugh..
<kondrix> sis900 thank you v much
<toresn> jxxt: guess i should ask this in a windows channel, but does windows deal with ext3?
<sis900> pipelineaudio: i only use backup/restore on a per-file or per-dir basis, not on the filesystem layer.
<dgjones> toresn, yes, you need to download and install ext2fs and you can read/write to ext3 partitions
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: If you don't have time or don't want to help me tell me.. otherwise I'll wait here for no reason :]
<jxxt> toresn, Hmmn unless you have a program that will read/write you may have problems re: windows I do not know
<foldart> !ext3 | toresn
<ubotu> toresn: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<fatmcgav> ok, tru... i'm trying to start icecast2 installed from packages using the init.d script it came with, and it's throwing the following error: "Starting Icecast2: start-stop-daemon: Unable to set GID to 120 (Operation not permitted)" - the script tries to do a --chuid $USERID:$GROUPID to icecast2:icecast...
<toresn> ok, thank you
<mpt> Which is the quicker way to empty a ~70%-full ext3 partition: rm -r ./*, or reformatting it? And if it's reformatting it, how do I do that?
<pipelineaudio> rahmen: if I can boot back in Ill tell you
<pipelineaudio> I installed ndis gtk
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: thnx
<sis900> mpt: depends on its size
<pipelineaudio> and I think ndis wrapper
<sis900> mpt: but i guess making a new filesystem is quicker
<pipelineaudio> then in preferences some sort of wireless manager showed up
<pipelineaudio> then it asked for a inf file so I pointed to my windows one
<pipelineaudio> then I went to network config and it worked
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: hmm ok..
<rahmen> your "windows one" ?
<rahmen> where is that?
<mpt> sis900, thanks. I tried doing that in gparted, but the "Format to" submenu is greyed out, even if gparted is running with sudo. Do you know the magic formula?
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: the driver you installed.. where did you find it?
<pipelineaudio> I unzipped it to a usb drive
<SatManUK> instead of Helix Player - how to install the Real "Real Player 10 Gold Linux"?
<sis900> mpt: i don't do things with gparted, i am a command line guy
<pipelineaudio> I got it from dell
<mpt> sis900, command line will do
<pipelineaudio> which card are you putting on?>
<pipelineaudio> broadcom has the winxpdriver you need
<sis900> mpt: if you want to make a new filesystem, first make sure the partition is not mounted
<rahmen> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
<rahmen> so I can find it on the internet?
<rahmen> some sort of driver
<mpt> sis900, bingo, that was the problem. After unmounting it, the "Format to" submenu became enabled again. Thanks muchly for your help!
<sis900> mpt: alright
<pipelineaudio> yeah get the windows xp driver for that
<rahmen> pipelineaudio: oki I hope it works ^^
<mpt> ... but then gparted crashed
<nalpha> guys...there is instant messanging software for LAN for Internal Use only? that can works with linux???
<fatmcgav> is it possible to do "--chuid" through a initd script?
<mEck0> is there any calendar- or mailprogram to linux which can import the following scheme and then export it to a cellphone/pda? its a csv-file
<mEck0> http://nlost.his.se/Schedule.asp?startdate=20071121&enddate=&program=DVP05h&st=Program&export=Export'
<brobstigon> pidgin/bonjour, nalpha
<mpt> sis900, ok, what's the terminal command? :-)
<sis900> mpt: which partition is it?
<mpt> sis900, /dev/sdb7
<sis900> mpt: you have to be very sure about the partition device, mkfs does not ask
<sis900> mpt: and you want ext3 on it?
<mpt> ext3 is already on it, I want it blanked
<mpt> so, yes
<sis900> mpt: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb7
<nalpha> brobstigon: for internall use can?
<nalpha> brobstigon: that can be locked for IM in outside?
<brobstigon> yes, nalpha
<sis900> mpt: note that this changes the filesystem's uuid, so you may need to change it accordingly in /etc/fstab
<nalpha> brobstigon: what's protocol i used?
<brobstigon> bonjour, nalpha
<mpt> sis900, /etc/fstab only has entries for my internal HD, not this external one
<sis900> mpt: okay
<nalpha> brobstigon: and how to lock the user to create yahoo account?
<brobstigon> cmpile pidgin with only bonjour support, nalpha
<satou> Bonjour, j'ai actuellement windows et Ubuntu sur mon ordinateur. Je voudrais gardé uniquement Ubuntu. Puis je formater avec le Cd windows sans installer windows ??
<nalpha> brobstigon: there is a guide about that
<sis900> !fr | satou
<ubotu> satou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nalpha> brobstigon: what's the website of bonjour?
<brobstigon> help.ubuntu.com i think, nalpha
<satou> Merci !
<brobstigon> its on apples website as well as wikipedia
<peacepipej1> hey guys, i ran wvdial from the terminal. How do I turn it off
<Narada> hi guys
<mpt> sis900, thanks again
<Narada> anyone noticed an extreme slowdown in X when using nvidia-glx-new and gutsy?
<Narada> any solution?
<peacepipej1> hey guys, i ran wvdial from the terminal. How do I turn it off
<Lifeisfunny> I can't get more than one part of a file on a multi-part post when using PAN newsreader,  any ideas what's wrong?
<Hemebond> I've lost my volume control in my panel. How do I get it back? I have restarted.
<Lifeisfunny> Hemebond, add another one
<Hemebond> It's a system tray icon.
<Hemebond> Like... a running program icon. Not a shortcut.
<Lifeisfunny> yeah, so put it there.   right click on the panel bar and
<peacepipej1> Hemebond: Right click an empty space on your control panel and click add to panel. It should be there
<Hemebond> Oh duh
<Hemebond> It has a different icon in the selection thing...
<Hemebond> Sorry.
<Hemebond> I do apologise.
<peacepipej1> Its cool
<hi365> hello. im having a problem where synaptic just crashes (as well as apt-get) with the error "Segmentation fault"
<peacepipej1> hey guys, i ran wvdial from the terminal. How do I turn it off
<peacepipej1> from the term
<Hemebond> Normally it runs with the Network Settings icon though. And I've never actually removed the shortcut from the panel. I assumed it was a running program with a tray icon, like Sonata.
<peacepipej1> How do I stop wvdial from terminal. Or anything fro terminal for that matter
<jo0m> peacepipej1: try Ctrl-c
<nalpha> brobstigon: there is a easiest way to install pidgin+bonjour or there is another software?
<nalpha> there is a easiest way to install pidgin+bonjour or there is another software?
<Lifeisfunny> Hemebond, right click and then tic the unlock the notification area, your mouse has to be on the little bar on the left.   then you can use the MOVE to slide it over and add the volume controller
<sis900> peacepipej1: you can stop processes by finding their process id (pid) with  ps aux | grep processname  and then sending the TERM signal by  kill pid_you_found
<hi365> hello. im having a problem where synaptic just crashes (as well as apt-get) with the error "Segmentation fault" . how do i debug/fix the problem?
<nbr> how to install openoffice to ubuntu?
<brobstigon> compile pidgin with just bonjur and no other protocolls, the source package as well as the ubuntu forums have instructins on how to do that, nalpha
<dgjones> nbr, open office is installed by default
<Lifeisfunny> nbr, should be there already
<nalpha> brobstigon: and can bonjour server installed in ubuntu?
<nalpha> brobstigon: or there is no need server?
<pipelineaudio> ok Im back in the live cd, should I justy type  'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<brobstigon> bonjour is already installless into ubuntu, and there is no need for any kind of server, it wrks by peer to peer.
<nalpha> nbr: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org ( or search with apt-cache search openoffice)
<peacepipej1> sis900: whish is the pid
<peacepipej1> which
<sis900> peacepipej1: you have to find it with  ps aux | grep wvdial
<jo0m> peacepipej1: or you can kill it with killall wvdial
<Flynsarmy> anyone know how to uninstall world of padman?
<peacepipej1> I know, i did. how do I identify the pid
<sis900> peacepipej1: the pid is the second column in the ps output. but look at what jo0m said.
<sis900> pipelineaudio: you better do a forced fsck from the live cd
<peacepipej1> sis900:  eai see what jo0m said, but just for future referance pid is second column in the ps output. Thanx guys
<pipelineaudio> how do I do that?
<pipelineaudio> type  'sudo touch /forcefsck' ?
<jo0m> peacepipej1: you welcome
<ross> hi
<peacepipej1> jo0m: killall wvdial gae me "no process killed"
<sis900> pipelineaudio: no. make sure the partition is unmounted, the run  sudo fsck.ext3 -fy /dev/your_partition
<Pici> pipelineaudio: no, that wont work. you'll need to do `sudo fsck /dev/whatever` where whatever is the name of your harddrive device (or whatever you're fscking, I just got here)
<SatManUK> can somebody test real.com/linux there seems to be some kind of error - when you click download - nothing happens
<Pici> pipelineaudio: or listen to sis900 :)
<SatManUK> would anybody have a copy of the origional download file they can send me?
<ross> can anyone help me set up a network with 2 linux boxes a cable modem and a belkin54g wireless router?
<jo0m> peacepipej1: than there is no proces with that name, try sis900 way
<pipelineaudio> sis900: do I do that to my ubuntu partition or the boot partition?
<sis900> pipelineaudio: you can do it for both partitions
<sis900> pipelineaudio: maybe the /boot partition also has problems
<peacepipej1> jo0m: sis900: i dont know what ps output means
<sis900> peacepipej1: read   man ps
<peacepipej1> I just want to turn of my internet and go to bed
<brobstigon> !ps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peacepipej1> ill do it the clicky way
<jo0m> peacepipej1: close the terminal where you have run wvdial
<imsngn> :good evening
<sis900> peacepipej1: i cannot help you with the clicky way. i am mostly a command line user.
<brobstigon> good afternoon imsngn
<peacepipej1> jo0m:  that foesnt kill a running process. That just closes the terminal
<phanter> hi all
<sis900> peacepipej1: does   sudo killall wvdial  work?
<pipelineaudio> is there a program I can use to tell if the drives are mounted?
<peacepipej1> clicky is easy. I just like the terminal. Feels like i have more control
<brobstigon> df -h, pipelineaudio
<sis900> pipelineaudio: look at the output of  cat /proc/mounts
<peacepipej1> sis900: sudo doesnt do anthing
<sis900> peacepipej1: not sudo alone
<sis900> peacepipej1:  sudo killall wvdial
<pipelineaudio> what does tmpfs mean?
<peacepipej1> sis900:  I know
<sis900> pipelineaudio: tmpfs is a ramdisk type
<pipelineaudio> man I cant make heads or tails of this
<brobstigon> !tmpfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmpfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pipelineaudio> if I try and fscks it and its mounted itll tell me and not go right?
<sis900> pipelineaudio: no, if you use the -f option it will check anyway. so make sure first.
<brobstigon> dont fsck a mounted drive, umount it first, pipelineaudio
<pipelineaudio> sudo fsck.ext3 -fy /dev/your_partition
<pipelineaudio> err
<pipelineaudio> ok lwemme try and tell if these are mounted or not
<phanter> I would like to identify an external hdd (over usb). In the fstab I see this can be done with a "special" number (something like: UUID=a53fdc7a-00be-4c4a-b99c-156fec5ab9df). Can I do this with an external drive as well? How do I find the number and how can I put it in ftsab (as the disk is not always connected with the computer)
<dgjones> !blkid | phanter
<ubotu> phanter: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sis900> pipelineaudio: try   df -h   it also lists mounted filesystems
<pipelineaudio> I see filesystems but I dont see any drives
<erUSUL> !uuid | phanter
<dgjones> phanter, the command ubotu has just given should work for external drives as well
<sis900> pipelineaudio: huh?
<pipelineaudio> theres no /dev/sda1 for example
<alch3mist> how do i confirm a receipt on evolution mail?
<phanter> thanks all !!! I will dive into that now
<pipelineaudio> theres /var/run and some others like that
<hraesvelgr> hi, I was asking here about hdparm before
<pipelineaudio> but no drives listed
<alch3mist> how do i confirm a receipt on evolution mail? there's no popup ...
<pipelineaudio> do I want to unmount the filesystems too? not just the drives?
<hraesvelgr> i have another problem
<sis900> pipelineaudio: drives also have filesystems
<hraesvelgr> if I set hdparm -S 253 I think that is not working, or working partially
<sis900> pipelineaudio: you are confusing the terms
<pipelineaudio> ok
<alch3mist> does reading a received mail in evolution automatically confirms a the receipt?
<sis900> pipelineaudio: a filesystem is a structure on a block device
<SatManUK> ok i found a list of .deb packages for ubuntu - i don't see a version fo gutsy only feisty any suggestions?
<alch3mist> does reading a received mail in evolution automatically confirms a/the receipt?
<brobstigon> n my machine, df -h shws a drive filesystem as /dev/hda3 as my root drive,pipelineaudio
<SatManUK> sorry for real player
<pipelineaudio> let me put it this way df -h lists no drives
<pipelineaudio> there are no /dev/xxx on my df -h
<brobstigon> well mine does, pipelineaudio
<pipelineaudio> there are only /var/run
<erUSUL> alch3mist: it depends on the remitent enabling the receipt confirmation.. i guess
<Pici> brobstigon: hes on the live cd
<pipelineaudio> does that mean I have no mounted drives?
<sis900> pipelineaudio: do you mind taking this to a separate channel, so there is not as much noise?
<Pici> pipelineaudio: good, you want to provide /dev/xxx as the argument to fsck, whatever your harddrive is
<pipelineaudio> I dont mind
 * Pici quiets himself
<pipelineaudio> wherever is fine
<sis900> pipelineaudio: #tuxeth
<alch3mist> erUSUL : there's a phrase below my email that says "please kindly confirm the receipt" but evolution doesn't pops a window like msoutlook
<IdleOne> alch3mist: I dont use evolution but I would think somewhere in the prefs there should be a setting to auto confirm or ask the receipt of email
<erUSUL> alch3mist: you can simply reply to the sender
<alch3mist> <IdleOne> erUSUL : found it... it was set as "never" omg
<IdleOne> lol
<erUSUL> IdleOne: there is but it is for the mails you send ...
<kazim59> compiz-fusion is working but windows have got NO title bars!
<mavi-> kazim59 open a terminal and type "gtk-window-decorator --replace&"
<mavi-> did that help?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to stop ubuntu changing my screen back to full brightness after a few seconds of inactivity?
<Flynsarmy> I have 'Dim display while idle' unchecked in power management
<pyrohotdog> I just bought a new logitech keyboard, how do I go about mapping all the multimedia keys, photo manipulation keys, etc...?
<Pici> !hotkeys | pipelineaudio
<ubotu> pipelineaudio: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<amikrop> How can I get the original BitTorrent client?
<Pici> pyrohotdog: that was for you
<amikrop> (Not the GNOME-ish app.)
<ganeshhegde> can any 1 tell me how to execute this script?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45356/
<ganeshhegde> on ubuntu
<pontus1> does anyone know how to get spdif to work?
<wernerderheld> hi
<Pici> !torrent | amikrop
<ubotu> amikrop: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<agniou> hi
<Pici> ganeshhegde: Those are just commands; do you have them already in a file?
<amikrop> Pici: I want BitTorrent, and not the small thing GNOME offers.
<ganeshhegde> Pici:ya...the name is build..no extension
<Pici> ganeshhegde: are you on the command line now?
<Priceguy> My printer stopped working after I upgraded to 7.10. The job becomes Stopped and when I try to cancel I get "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'". The printer doesn't react. Ubuntu can detect the printer and install the driver without problems. It's an HP DeskJet 710C. I have restarted the printer service.
<ganeshhegde> ya....in that directory
<ganeshhegde> Pici:
<Pici> ganeshhegde: do this:  chmod +x build ; ./build
<ganeshhegde> ya it worked...thanx a lot..Pici:
<Pici> amikrop: the bittorrent-gui package says that its the 'original bittorrent client' I dont know if thats what your looking for
<amikrop> Pici: I want a BitTorrent client that looks like the win32 one.
<neopsyche> How can I change my installation to have ubuntustudio start screen?
<neopsyche> Just upgraded to gutsy .. it rocks!
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> How can i set pidgin im to not show quit / join messages in irc chat?
<nepsong> hello there
<nepsong> how to make wlan and eth work at the same time
<s0urce> hi
<s0urce>  WineX 3.3.1 rpm download 7.7MB (For Mandrake 9.1/9.2 and SuSE users)
<s0urce> WineX 3.3.1 rpm download 9.4MB (For Red Hat and Fedora Core users
<s0urce> should i use suse or redhat version for alien under unbtuntu?
<fyrestrtr> s0urce: no, use apt-get and debian packages.
<Pici> neopsyche: usplash-theme-ubuntustudio
<s0urce> there are no packages of these
<neopsyche> pici: install?
<fyrestrtr> !find winex
<Pici> neopsyche: er, yes.
<neopsyche> Pici: thanks
<ubotu> Package/file winex does not exist in gutsy
<neopsyche> Pici: how do i set tab to add message to last user talked to ?
<neopsyche> Pici: on pidgin
<Pici> neopsyche: I'm not sure even on my client, no clue how to even try to do it on pidgin.
<Akatemik> Hmh, how to troubleshoot a laptop with 7.10 that completely locks when trying to join a wireless network?
<neopsyche> pici: it is default in chatzilla
<stefg> s0urce: winex is soooo ancient .... my feeling is that the current wine will support more stuff
<neopsyche> hmm.. would be nice if pidgin incorporated some new features.
<Akatemik> Choosing the access point from the menu at upper corner asks for password, then everything freezes and only help is pressing the power button for 10 secs
<s0urce> stefg: yes, but battle.net wont work in wc3
<jmspeex> Anyone knows why the Gusty installer is stuck at 82% with "scanning the mirror"?
<s0urce> and this winex is a cedega build of free cvs version
<stefg> jmspeex: because the mirror is slow or down ? .... The use of common sense seems a luxury in this channel....
<santh_> how to install tamil fonts
<steven_> hi any one help me setup evolution please?
<stefg> santh_: aren't they install by default ?
<jmspeex> stefg: I mean *stuck*. So far I haven't had a single Gusty install working correctly, so the installer is more likely to be at fault here too.
<santh_> i want to install it on the openoffice
<jmspeex> Seriously, Gusty is overall not really more buggy than Feisty, but the installer is really buggy
<steven_> can any one help me??
<stefg> jmspeex: tried different mirrors, or the main mirror at archive.ubuntu.com? Might be as well you are suffering from the ipv6 problem with certain routers
<Pici> santh_: install the ttf-tamil-fonts package.
<stefg> jmspeex: try installing offline (remove network cable, don't configure network) then disable ipv6 and do language packs and updates later
<santh_> could not find the package ttf message displayed
<ganeshhegde> how to take screen shot in ubuntu?
<Pici> ganeshhegde: press print-screen
<stefg> aarrgghhhh!
<Pici> santh_: from the terminal:  sudo apt-get install ttf-tamil-fonts
<`TyraeL^aw> Mix 1.3 now #mixdod
<ganeshhegde> Pici:where that option is?
<Pici> ganeshhegde: its a key on your keyboard.
<theseacook> hi
<toresn> i have a problem regarding mplayer:
<toresn> mplayer itself is working fine, but whenever I drag and drop a file on the program a error message is displayed and mplayer exits.
<toresn> Title: Fatal error!
<toresn> Mplayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: unknown
<toresn> when I click OK in the dialog, it shows another dialog saying "MPlayer crashed..."
<loguser1> how to create a desktop shortcut to a drive
<ganeshhegde>  Pici:oh....ya..i got it...
<toresn> anyone know what could be causing this?
<toresn> i usually open through console anyway, but i like that things work all the same
<Oli``> Anyone know how to write a "for each directory (do something)" shell script?
<stefg> loguser1: when it's mounted under /media it will get one automatically. Note that unix/linux doesn't think of /drives/ , but in terms of mount points, so adding a shortcut with 'nautilus </your/mountpoint> would do that
<sipior> Oli``: that descends recursively?
<Oli``> sipior: there's only one level of dirs, so recursion isn't needed
<sipior> Oli``: in that case, try "for dir in [directory list] do..."
<spreddaluv> I need an app that would wake me up in 10mins. any idea? ahehehe. I have my speakers on :D
<stefg> spreddaluv: man at
<theseacook> i have intel core2duo..can install amd64?
<santh_> FONT INSTALLED BUT IT'S NOT IN THE ORDER OF WHAT I LEARNT TAMIL TYPEWRITING ,HOW TO CHANGE
<spreddaluv> stefg, what's that?
<kowalsson> eit
<sipior> santh_: dude, i think your font only has capital letters!
<brobstigon> use small font, no caps lock,its impolite, santh_
<stefg> spreddaluv: a command.. just do somthing along the lines of scheduling aplay alert.wav with 'at' in ten minutes
<Pici> !layout | santh_
<ubotu> santh_: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<spreddaluv> stefg, I want GUI!
<spreddaluv> hahaha
<stefg> spreddaluv: buy a mac! :-)
<spreddaluv> :((
<sipior> spreddaluv: exaile has an alarm function, iirc
<spreddaluv> but I don't have moneyy!!
<spreddaluv> mmm
<stefg> !info teatimer | spreddaluv
<ubotu> spreddaluv: Package teatimer does not exist in gutsy
<brobstigon> buy second hand
<theseacook> i have intel core2duo cpu..can i install the amd64 type?
<stefg> !find teatimer
<spreddaluv> my dad won't buy me a new one sooon
<spreddaluv> ahehehe
<ubotu> Package/file teatimer does not exist in gutsy
<Pici> !info timer-applet | spreddaluv
<ubotu> spreddaluv: timer-applet: timer applet - a countdown timer applet for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 46 kB, installed size 560 kB
<spreddaluv> is there any gnome kalarm or ktimer? :D
<spreddaluv> niiiice!
<theseacook> ??
<spreddaluv> sounds nnice, Pici. looks like I can nap now :D
<VSpike> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<stefg> spreddaluv: but /real geeks/ do it on the command line.... so have a nice dream about a 50 lbs. unix manual :-)
<spreddaluv> I'm not a "real geek." I'm a "practical geek!"
<spreddaluv> nyahahahha!
<void^> theseacook: yes.
<spreddaluv> or a modern geek? :D
<stefg> modern geeks have some gadget for that
<theseacook> <void^> thank you
<michele> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ho un problema con la configurazione del secondo disco hdb1 e samba
<dgjones> !it | michele
<ubotu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<michele> I have some problem with second disk of my ubuntu i can't share with samba
<michele> I have problem with permission
<barbie> hi, When i run some other desktop environment instead of gnome, all the gtk widgets takes the old gtk look, but if i run gnome-theme-manager, everything goes fine
<void^> barbie: yes, that's how it works.
<Jakobsen> I have a few Cisco VPN connections I would like to use in Ubuntu
<barbie> but how to make it so that i dont have to explicitly do it?
<ctartamella> I was hoping someone could give me some pointers here... ive done everything I can think of to get dvd playback working... installed libdvdnav and libdvdread, ran /usr/share/doc/libdvdread/install-css.sh... even tried various players including vlc, mplayer, xine, and totem-xine and still no luck.  can anyone tell me if im missing something?
<Jakobsen> What client would you recommend?
<VSpike> Jakobsen: kvpnc
<Jakobsen> kvpnc? that sounds KDE-ish?
<void^> barbie: have it automatically started if you run gtk apps often.
<Jakobsen> VSpike: what about the network-manager-vpnc?
<barbie> void^: Oh! i mean, how why start theme manager, this is an application, there must be some underlying application that is giving the theme support... which one?
<VSpike> Jakobsen: yeah it is kde - not sure about other alternatives
<Jakobsen> VSpike: I don't want to use KDE interfaces on my GNOME desktop :)
<Odd-rationale> ctartamella: Is the DVD you're trying to play an encrypted DVD? If so try installing the libdvdcss2 packages from the medibuntu repos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ctartamella> yeah ive done that actually
<ctartamella> ive googled everywhere.... and done stuff that normally works
<omar> alien rpm ubuntu
<ctartamella> oddly enough, i put ubuntu in a vmware machine on my mac, played the same dvd immediatelly
<Odd-rationale> ctartamella: Without extra codecs?
<ctartamella> no, after using medibuntu
<jeton> iw iwiw iwi
<jeton>  iwi wii w
<jeton> jasin.bossi
<Priceguy> My printer stopped working after I upgraded to 7.10. The job becomes Stopped and when I try to cancel I get "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'". The printer doesn't react. Ubuntu can detect the printer and install the driver without problems. It's an HP DeskJet 710C. I have restarted the printer service.
<Pici> jeton: stop
<sipior> jeton: seizure?
<jeton> jasin
<pavs> hi I am trying to install a depency called "libextractor" but there seems to be none in the repository, does ithave a differant name?
<jeton> jasin.bossi
<Pici> !english | jeton
<ubotu> jeton: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jeton> wi iw uiiwiw iwii w
<jeton> jssa a
<jeton> j uwu
<jeton> iw iewi
<jeton> iuwi wiei
<jeton> ueuw uwuw
<jeton> iuwi wiiewiw iwieiwi iw
<pavs> jeton STFU
<anzan> jeton needs a few more keys.
<ctartamella> sorry i got bounced
<sipior> anzan: :-)
<sipior> pavs: there's a libextractor1c2a, that what you need?
<Odd-rationale> ctartamella: Well, that defeats me. I really don't know. Sorry. :(
<ctartamella> im completely at a loss here... im using mythbuntu 7.10 if it matters, but i doubt it does
<ctartamella> well im glad im not the only one
<sipior> pavs: normally dependencies are handled automatically--what were you trying to install
<J-_> what type of keys do I have to generate to secure ssh?
<RatThing> ctartamella, I had to run regionset to get DVDs to run, after all the other stuff you have mentioned :-)
<ctartamella> im not exactly a noob... been using linux since redhat 6.10
 * N3bunel saluta
<ctartamella> ok ill give that a shot
<ctartamella> it cant hurt
<pavs> sipior I am trying to instal metagoofil not from the repository.
<pavs> metagoofil needs libextractor
<sipior> pavs: "apt-cache search libextractor" return a fair bit
<salsero> hallo ich habe eben xmms per adept deinstalliert und xmms2 installiert. gibt es von xmms2 keine gui?
<sipior> salsero: #ubuntu-de for you, mein freund
<pavs> sipior I got it thanks alot
<salsero> ok thx
<salsero> sorry
<sipior> salsero: no worries
<RobJ> Hi!
<sipior> salsero: to answer your question, i believe you have to install a separate client for xmms2, have a look at gxmms2
<salsero> Sipingal, maybe u can help me. i have deinstalled xmms by adept and installed xmms2. does xmms2 not have a gui
<salsero> sipior, i am using kubuntu can i also install gxmms2?
<sipior> salsero: yes, the developers decided that xmms2 would be an Ultimate Media Server(TM), which could then be connected to via a multitude of clients. Sigh.
<sipior> salsero: not sure if there is a KDE equivalent
<RobJ> I went to UbuntuStudio support yesterday... about installing UbuntuStudio. The installation crashed at the partitioning stage.  This morning, i removed my main hdd, and kept the hdd i wanted to install Ubuntu onto, it got to 'installing base system' and then my computer just shutdown (which it also did with ubuntu studio at partitioning). Now when i try and install Ubuntu, it just reboot'
<RobJ> reboots*
<salsero> sipior, i will try it now
<tomasz154> I bought  cheap bluetooth, it works well on ubuntu 7.10, but syslog is flooded with "hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92", should i throw this bt to trash?
<RobJ> If its any consilation, I am using the latest Ubuntu version, and the alternative ISO
<sipior> salsero: have a look at the xmms2 web page, maybe they recommend a kde client? i'm afraid i'm a gnome man myself, so won't be of much use to you.
<ChrrisG> anyone in here want to helo me set up my web server
<ChrrisG> i just finished installing lamp
<sipior> RobJ: is the machine stable if you are just running from the live CD?
<manu__> yes
<RobJ> I'm afraid i do not have a live CD version, though i have got Vixta on LiveCD, that work fine, although it is based on Fedora.  Also, I can install Kubuntu on the machine fine.
<sipior> RobJ: k, that makes a hardware problem unlikely
<sipior> RobJ: is there any sort of metapackage for ubuntu studio? could you simply install it under kubuntu?
<RobJ> I've heard of a 'Synaptic's tool, in Ubuntu that would install the package. But i've looked in Kubuntu and cannot find it.
<Pici> RobJ: adept is the KDE package manager
<RobJ> So, is it worth reinstalling Kubuntu and then installing Studio under that?
<sipior> RobJ: if it works, it's better than what you have now! :-)
<Pici> RobJ: How many times have you tried to install studio?
<Tomcat_> sipior: tasksel knows Ubuntu Studio.
<g-e> hey, my system is very slow when i use OpenOffice. Is that because of memory usage of OO? I have 192mb.
<Tomcat_> g-e: Probably. How much swap? :O)
<vbabiy> hey any one know where i can get Windows Media Audio 9 decoder codec for totem
<Tomcat_> vbabiy: Install ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<g-e> Tomcat_: i think 1 gig.
<Pici> !codecs > vbabiy (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Tomcat_> g-e: Probably too much for your mem then, yeah. :I
<vbabiy> Tomcat_: I have still don't work
<sipior> g-e: ouch...i'm amazed you can boot ubuntu :-)
<Tomcat_> vbabiy: Mh. No idea then... :(
<g-e> Tomcat_: "free" says Swap total: 1212868 Swap used: 140032
<g-e> sipior: why?
<Pici> vbabiy: I don't think that wmv9 files can be played at all if they are drm protected.
<sipior> g-e: that's precious little memory by modern standards. i think firefox is barely comfortable in that much memory anymore
<RobJ> I've tried Studio many times, The first time it got to partitioning and crashed. The times after that it just crashed when i picked an install mode. I've also tried this morning, after removing my main hdd leaving my slave, that worked upto 'installing base system', and now it crashed when i choose any install mode.  When i try regular ubuntu that also crashes on any install mode, ofcourse i haven't tried installing that before Studio, that i shall try whe
<g-e> sipior: amazing. well, i can put in 2gig in this motherboard, so i will probably do that.
<sipior> g-e: yeah, you'll notice a big difference, believe me
<g-e> sipior: if some app on my system would have a memory-leak, how would i find out?
<steven_> what does it mean that my kernel timer resolution is set to low?
<steven_> any takers
<josch_> hi! can somebody help me with a intel wlan problem?
<Noya_Bambi> josch_: dont ask to ask, just ask
<josch_> I pasted my problem here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45360/
<josch_> it could've been that you're in the middle of an other conversation :-)
<RobJ> Josch_, http://www.joejoe.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=11667   -- may help you. ;-)
<sipior> steven_: that's a bit odd..what was the context?
<sis900> josch_: is ipw3945d running?
<Noya_Bambi> josch_: k sry ^^
<steven_> tried to load rose garden and thats what it said
<josch_> as you can read in my pasted explanation everything is as it should be
<josch_> the module is loaded
<sipior> steven_: and what is rose garden?
<josch_> and it worked before
<Jakobsen> What's the name of the latest kernel headers?
<Jakobsen> I need them, but cannot find the right package
<Pici> Jakobsen: 2.6.22.14
<sis900> josch_: you paste said nothing about the daemon (ipw3945d)
<josch_> ah k will check
<Jakobsen> Pici: I know the version, but what's the package name? :)
<brobstigon> hi
<josch_> ps -e | grep ipw ?
<sis900> josch_: yes
<ubuntufreak> I want to upload files to an FTP using my ubuntu 7.10 what app do i require
<RobJ> May I also ask another question regarding Linux,  How can i get my external harddrive working on it, as when i had it in yesterday, it wouldn't appear in
<Pici> !ftp | ubuntufreak
<ubotu> ubuntufreak: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<RobJ> storage devices
<Lunks> Hi, what program can I use to extract guikit files?
<josch_> sis900, yes it is running
<thompa> i got a partial upgrade message. second one, in 64 ubuntu, but not on the 386
<sis900> josch_: and iwconfig does not show eth1?
<sipior> steven_: the kernel timer resolution is fixed at kernel compilation...you can change it, but most architectures support a very few values
<josch_> sis900, yepp
<ion> how do I remove the firefox and all the files that is related with...
<thompa> i think its cause of xine
<ion> I wanna restall fresh copy...
<thompa> i got xine on one box but not the other, but why it goes through partial upgrade?
<sis900> josch_: do you have some kind of wireless kill switch on your notebook? preferably one that is hardware-processed?
<sipior> ion: why not just reinstall?
<thompa> where do i see the upgrade logs?
<steven_> sorry rose garden is a music program
<josch_> sis900, no - there is none and I used my wlan for a year now without problems
<sis900> josch_: which notebook is it?
<thompa> is it the xine plugins anyone?
<josch_> sis900, and pressing a power switch wouldn't habe this effect wouldn't it?
<ion> sirior: because my firefox doesn't work properly at all I did that but doesn't work
<josch_> sis900, dell inspiron d830
<robdudley> Hi All. Quick question regarding upgrading ubuntu from 32 to 64 bit - is it possible to upgrade in situ or is it advisable to simply re-install from the CD. Current os is Gutsy 32 bit and target os is Gutsy 64 bit.
<steven_> so if i change it it may mess my pc up>>>
<sis900> josch_: "a power switch"?
<sipior> ion: well, how does firefox fail? generally that doesn't happen spontaneously.
<clever[rev]> !javac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sis900> josch_: you have more than one?
<etale> is it possible for me to install ubuntu on an external hard drive, and use it as usual?  I think this should be possible, but I'm a little foggy on the details
<thompa> ion: there is an update ubufox just now
<bolide> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<josch_> sis900, well - a switch to power up the wlan - there is none
<sipior> steven_: did this program give any more info? like, what value of the timer it was expecting?
<thompa> i cant find the upgrade logs
<clever[rev]> etale: ive done that with a drive in a usb enclosure but the pc needed to be able to boot from usb
<clever[rev]> etale: you could use a boot floppy to fix that but that might get anoying
<sis900> josch_: do you have the live cd so you can test it on the live system?
<steven_> no just that it was low
<ion> sipior: well I turn off the machine and when I turn on my rss didn't work anymore.
<steven_> i re boot it
<sis900> josch_: just wanna make sure it is not a hardware issue
<josch_> sis900, i already wrote that I tested it on a live system cd
<thompa> very strange, one box the 64 has done 2 partial upgrades, but 386 nota
<josch_> sis900, it's exactly the same there
<sipior> steven_: frankly, i'd file a bug report against the package. see if they have an irc help channel first
<sipior> ion: what do you use for rss?
<sipior> ion: the internal firefox feed browser?
<thompa> anyone running 64 and xine?
<sis900> josch_: sorry, i missed that part. "desktop cd" wasn't too obvious
<ion> sipior: yeah
<josch_> sis900, okay sry
<sipior> ion: try renaming your .mozilla directory temporarily
<josch_> sis900, this looks like my wlan card died doesn't it?
<ion> sipior: the one that came with when I fist installed.
<sipior> ion: might be a preference file is in an amusing state
<sis900> josch_: i see there is also the new iwl3945 driver on gutsy. maybe both drivers are loaded and compete for the same hardware?
<josch_> sis900, but also on the live cd??
<sis900> josch_: i think so
<josch_> sis900, how do I check this?
<sipior> ion: rename the .mozilla directory in your $HOME, and see if it works when you restart firefox
<sis900> josch_: if you want, you can d'load my own mini live system (37mb) which has only the iwl3945 driver
<josch_> sis900, great! url?
<sis900> josch_: just a moment
<etale> clever[rev] one can rest bios to boot from USB, that's fine.
<ion> sipior: man I've been messing up a lot and I couldn't sort it out now I wanna the whole thing new again..but when I removed using the terminal and reinstaled again the old configuration was there..
<clever[rev]> etale: yeah but only if the bios supports it
<sis900> josch_: http://141.30.28.111:7447/
<sipior> ion: have you tried renaming the .mozilla directory yet?
<clever[rev]> etale: i installed to a normal laptop hdd in the laptop then later stuck it in the external usb enclosure and it still worked
<ion> sipior: so I wanna remove it as well..
<josch_> sis900, if it doesn't work it has to be the hardware`
<josch_> ?
<sis900> josch_: it is a remaster of an early damn small linux version. i added kernel 2.6.23.1
<ion> sipior: no..
<sis900> josch_: or there is a rf kill switch and you didn't noticed yet
<clever[rev]> etale: you could also just use the livecd and the persistant option
<etale> clever[rev] what's persistant?
<sipior> ion: then best you get to it and see if it solves anything
<clever[rev]> etale: getting the link
<ion> sipior: right and if doesn't ?
<clever[rev]> etale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<josch_> sis900, but even with an rf kill switch the wlan card should show up in the network manager?
<steven_> yeah didnt think of that thanks for the help
<clever[rev]> etale: you make a special file on a usb stick(or hdd) and its used to make the livecd system less readonly(all writes go to that special file)
<sis900> josch_: i don't know exactly, as i don't use network manager
<sipior> ion: why don't you at least try my suggestion, and see if it provides any further information to us
<josch_> sis900, or in iwconfig or ifconfig
<sis900> josch_: yes, it should appear in iwconfig
<ion> sipior: sure I will..
<clever[rev]> etale: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent may also be usefull
<The_Machine> i just installed firefox 3 - where would it be located?
<The_Machine> (it's the beta)
<sis900> josch_: maybe it is a resource problem caused by buggy acpi bios. did you update your bios lately?
<j-rock> hello, anyone know what package happens to contain alsaconf
<ion> sipior: and I appreciate that...
<josch_> sis900, then it's unlikely that there is any killswitch I don't know and I pressed because it doesn't show up in iwconfig
<josch_> sis900, no, no update of the bios
<thompa> j-rock: do you have alsa tools?
<j-rock> thompa: installed that already
<josch_> sis900, kernel maybe but the ipw3945 module would refuse to load on the wrong kernel version
<j-rock> i sat down at my machine this morning to find that there is no recognized sound device
<sis900> josch_: already got the vDSL image?
<josch_> sis900, jop burning it
<RobJ> UPDATE: Kubuntu installed and booted.
<thompa> j-rock: i had that problem, i could not find package
<sis900> josch_: alright. it has german keymap by default, aber ich glaube das ist okay fuer dich :)
<josch_> sis900, klar, danke
<j-rock> thompa: the no sound devices problem?
<ion> sipior: I think worked but my rss isn't there anymore how can I put it back in my tool bar..?
<thompa> j-rock: i have it working here
<thompa> j-rock: whats the problem
<sis900> josch_: you can also run the vdsl system entirely in RAM by using boot commandline:  dsl toram
<free_loader> I need help!.. how does one upgrade to firefox3 on gutsy ? this will work ==>> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<sis900> josch_: so you can eject the cd after booting
<j-rock> thompa: well, i have no sound basically.  The output i get from mpg123 is error: Can't open default sound device!
<sipior> ion: yes, you'll have the default configuration again. simply add it there as you did before. if this works, you'll need to import from the old .mozilla directory as well
<etale> clever[rev] ok cool, thanks I'll give it a try!
<sipior> ion: import your bookmarks, i mean
<free_loader> sipior? i'm guessing that answer was for me?!
<thompa> j-rock: go first system preferences
<sipior> free_loader: no, it wasn't
<free_loader> oh damn!
<j-rock> thompa: im in kde
<thompa> j-rock: did you put alsa there
<thompa> oh
<dgjones> free_loader, you won't be able to use apt-get to upgrade to firefox 3, the repo's arer unlikely to have it included until the next version of ubuntu
<clever[rev]> :)
<ion> sipior: my book mark is back as before but not my rss.
<snake> bonjour tout le monde!
<Lunks> Hi, what program can I use to extract guikit files?
<free_loader> i use GUTSY, isn't that new enougth?
<sipior> ion: how did you configure your rss aggregator before?
<thompa> j-rock: install alsamixer
<RobJ> How do i install UbuntuStudio within Kubuntu? I
<sipior> free_loader: well, it is firefox 3 *beta*, isn't it?
<RobJ> I'm in the Adept thing
<j-rock> thompa: i've got it, everything is unmuted
<ion> sipior: before as automaticly...
<Pici> RobJ: install the ubuntustudio-desktop package.
<thompa> j-rock: are you running alsamixergui, all the files installed?
<ion> sipior: before was automaticly I mean...
<RobJ> Pici: Where do i get that?
<thompa> j-rock: i had to install that i think
<j-rock> thompa: i just use the ncurses one
<Pici> RobJ: Its in the repositories
<ion> sipior: and I don't now how to do this..
<ion> sipior: was bbc
<j-rock> thompa: i'll try that though
<sipior> ion: what was done automatically? adding rss feeds? or adding an icon to the toolbar?
<RobJ> Pici:  I'm lost?  Do i insert my Studio CD?
<free_loader> sipior: there is a firefox upgrade video on youtube
<dgjones> free_loader, you could look at this, it suggests it has been included in the repo's, but its probably not worth upgrading yet until it comes out of beta as it won't be supported in the ubuntu channels and could cause problems with other app's http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19368200-Firefox-3-in-the-Ubuntu-repos
<free_loader> to firefox3
<thompa> j-rock: just go to synaptic search alsa first
<Pici> RobJ: in adept, search for ubuntustudo-desktop, then install it.
<free_loader> oh okay... thanks dgjones
<ion> sipior: an icon.
<sipior> free_loader: you can just grab the binary and install it in your home directory, add to default path, and there you go
<thompa> j-rock: i was running xubuntu and alsaconfig worked
<dgjones> free_loader, if you look at the packages.ubuntu site for it, it does say its not for production use and is only a test version
<j-rock> thompa: how'd you get alsaconfig
<Pici> free_loader: The version in the repositories is the alpha, not the beta
<thompa> j-rock: on the macbook it works on this 64 box, not yet
<RobJ> Pici, I'm guessing i need my internet.  My network cable to my router is shared between the computer and this laptop. I'll come back soon and give an update as to whether its worked. :) Thanks for now!
<loguser1> where can i find drivers and softwares for alpha tv tuner ?
<Pici> RobJ: good luck
<thompa> j-rock: just a sec
<Pici> !tv > loguser1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ion> sipior: and I don't know how to do it...
<josch_> sis900, I cannot do modprobe ipw3945
<MrLinux> Hy there I need some help .. My Ubuntu has an Nautilius error ..
<sipior> ion: i don't use the firefox rss reader myself, but try going to your preferences dialogue, clicking on "Feeds", and make sure that "Live Bookmarks" is selected. then head to the bbc and click on the little rss button in the url window
<sis900> josch_: there is no ipw3945
<livingdaylight> Hola! People of Ubuntu!!!
<sis900> josch_: just iwl3945
<sis900> josch_: and that one should be loaded already
<livingdaylight> We are because we ALL are!!
<Ben81> I've got a "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel" when I boot on a live CD (7.10) do you know why ?
<josch_> sis900, yeah it is
<livingdaylight> Viva Ubunteros! !
<sis900> josch_: and no wlan0?
<thompa> j-rock: you typed in alsamixergui in terminal?
<josch_> sis900, but still iwconfig shows nothing
<sis900> josch_: any hints in dmesg?
<josch_> will have a look at it
<sipior> jesus, livingdaylight, pass some of that around, will ya?
<RobJ> I'm back on Kubuntu's IRC Client...  I searched for UbuntuStudio-desktop, yet there is no results. :(
<josch_> sis900, is there a dmesg in the live dsl cd?
<j-rock> thompa: yeah, i did that, it told me the same information that alsamixer did
<sis900> josch_: i mean the dmesg command
<j-rock> thompa: nothing is muted, everything has volume
<josch_> ah
<sis900> josch_: dmesg | less
<thompa> ok
<josch_> sis900, I typed it in wrong
<Csaba> anyone using nero 3?
<livingdaylight> sipior: si,,, it is all about sharing the good vibe...
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, i've tried it before
<josch_> sis900, ha!!
<sis900> josch_: hm?
<josch_> sis900, iwl tells me that there actually is a kill switch
<sipior> ion: were you able to add an rss feed?
<Pici> RobJ: You're running an install, not the LiveCD< right?
<notpro> hi
<sis900> josch_: so you have to find out what triggers it
<josch_> sis900, iwl3945: RF kill switch is on
<notpro> any one there ?
<Csaba> i have a issue where it says i dont have permission to access /dev/sg0
<thompa> j-rock: close any media program first
<josch_> sis900, grr...
<Csaba> how do i fix this?
<RobJ> Pici: An install, yes.
<sis900> josch_: maybe it is a bios setting, maybe a Fn+Fx combination, ...
<notpro> sadasd
<notpro> s
<notpro> adasd
<notpro> asdasd
<notpro> asdas
<notpro> d
<notpro> asd
<notpro> a
<Pici> notpro: stop
<notpro> sd
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, did you add your username to the nero group?
<notpro> sad
<notpro> a
<notpro> da
<thompa> j-rock: in kubuntu go to the control center, change everything to alsa auto (or default)
<josch_> sis900, thx for your help - the searching has to be done by me ^^
<Pici> RobJ: from a terminal type this:  sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<sipior> what's with all the keyboard freaks today?
<Csaba> cochise, no , how do i do that?
<sis900> josch_: okay
<thompa> j-rock: that worked for me, but im in ubuntu
<loguser1> Pici:  which one to download . i need soft and driver . both
<josch_> sis900, thx a lot for your help!
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, open System > Administration > Users and Groups
<Pici> loguser1: probably both.
<RobJ> Pici: It ask's me for a password, is this my user password?
<Pici> RobJ: indeed.
<j-rock> thompa: it isnt finding the device for me
<sis900> josch_: the iwl3945 driver will be the default in future kernels
<thompa> j-rock: was your hardware detected, whats the computer?
<sis900> josch_: it doesn't need that nasty daemon
<RobJ> Pici:   it didnt work,
<RobJ> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                                                              able)
<RobJ> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                                              ess using it?
<RobJ> oem@ubuntu:~$
<j-rock> thompa: laptop, the device is listed in /proc/asound/cards
<Pici> RobJ: close adept first.
<RobJ> okay
<j-rock> thompa: so i am fairly sure its detected
<loguser1> which one in http://www.linuxtv.org/downloads/         ?
<krish> hi all
<RobJ> Pici: Now it gives, "E: Couldn't find package ubuntustudio-desktop"
<thompa> j-rock: so what is the device or laptop?
<Denyerec> I'm sat at my commandline thinking "Hmm, I need more characters on screen"
<krish> pls tell me what cms does ubuntu.com use
<Denyerec> This is at the machine commandline, not in a terminal windo within X
<Pici> RobJ: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Denyerec> What buzzwords should I look for with regards changing the resolution and font size at the commandline ?
<Denyerec> (Ubuntu 7.10 server)
<j-rock> thompa: dell m65,  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel, so some intel sound chip
<thompa> j-rock: sorry i cant help any more than that, but it sounds like you need to select alsa device in kde?
<Profanephobia> RobJ, you need universe enabled to download ubuntustudio-desktop
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<thompa> j-rock: like on a macbook
<RobJ> Pici: It's Kubuntu, 7.04
<HoPro> Hi
<thompa> j-rock: i mean its the same
<Pici> RobJ: see Profanephobia's response.
<Pici> !repo > RobJ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Kaso> Is there anyway i can get netcat to automatically restart when the client closes the connection?
<thompa> j-rock: i have intel sound chip and its detected as 2
<sanguisde1> is there a way to subscrite to pod casts w/ the itpc: protical?
<Csaba> cochise, Where am i adding nero? i see root and myself as users?
<krish> hia
<j-rock> thompa: yeah, i just built alsautils from source so i could get alsaconf
<krish> what cms does ubuntu.com use?
<j-rock> thompa: and i selected the intel chip
<Brakkvatn> l
<j-rock> thompa: still failed, so i'll have to dig around
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, lick on manage groups
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, click on manage groups
<thompa> j-rock: but in ubuntu i just changed the devices from oss to alsa
<ErrantEgo> anyone here familiar with restarting ircd in ubuntu?
<RobJ> Profanephobia: How do i do that?
<cubedsi> anyone know a password format that key generators don't usually produce?
<thompa> j-rock: and then monitoring settings in volume preferences to pcm
<Pici> ErrantEgo: if its anything like any other service, its sudo invoke-rc.d ircd restart
<Clarke_> Hello ppl
<sipior> krish: the page source seems to imply Drupal
<krish> oh ok
<krish> thks
<ErrantEgo> Pici: its unrealircd....my power decided it wanted to go haywire this morning
<thompa> j-rock: you can also try other speaker settings there
<Clarke_> Who can answer a question about the Python and Kdevelop?
<ErrantEgo> Pici: so i just gotta restart my ircd
<Csaba> cochise, i added nero but i still get the error
<Profanephobia> RobJ, system -> admin -> softwaree sources
<leon_pegg> has anyone else had speed problems with there rt2400pci driver included in gusty?
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, is there a group in there called burn or burning or anything related to nero?
<Pici> ErrantEgo: if its not a ubuntu package I dont know, sorry.
<ErrantEgo> Pici: i dont know what it is...I'm stupid when it comes to ubuntu, LOL.. :(
<ErrantEgo> Pici: I have a cheatsheet around here, btu I dont know what I did with it
<Clarke_> The problemm is- when I try to execute python script inside Kdevelop it gives some errors. More info about the problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619089
<Clarke_> Any Ideas?
<Csaba> cochise, no there isnt
<Mark761966> How do I install Kiba-dock?
<RobJ> Profanephobia: I cannot find that. :-(
<amtiss> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> Profanephobia: hes using kde
<Profanephobia> Pici, oh
<Mark761966> Okay, I'm turning that off
<Profanephobia> Pici, i dont know kde
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, ok, close the groups page and select your user name and click properties. Is use cd-rom drives ticked
<Pici> Profanephobia: neither do I.
<Clarke_> ohh I really need help with Kdevelop IDE
<Denyerec> http://www.t94xr.net.nz/?p=167  <-- I did this, now on boot I have a blank screen...
<Profanephobia> RobJ, one sec
<RobJ> Sure ;-)
<j-rock> wc
<Csaba> cochise, cdrom is ticked as is fine, i cant see my mounted NTFS sata drive
<Csaba> cochise, basically my winxp files is on the sata drive
<RobD> hi - sorry to repost but any ideas on the best way to upgrade gutsy from 32bit to 64 bit? TIA.
<ikonia> RobD: you can't
<Clarke_> yep the community is very helpful
<ikonia> RobD: its a fresh install
<Mark761966> I can't find anywhere to download it from :(
<Csaba> cochise, ubuntu is booting from a old IDE drive
<pawan> is ubuntu linux
<ikonia> yes
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, im afraid thats bout as much help as i can offer as far as nero goes. whats happening with your ntfs drives where they working before
<Profanephobia> RobJ, Go to Kmenu > System > Adept Manager. Once your in Adept, go to View > Manage Repositories. then enable universe
<cubedsi> linux / GNU
<Pici> !linux | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<CochiseIRL> !nero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kirua> irc
<Csaba> cochise, they work fine, i can play my media files off them. i just cant seem to see them in nero
<pawan> and what is red hat
<RobD> ikonia - well that's a pain in the proverbial. Is there no way to do it via distro upragde in apt?
<RobJ> Profanephobia: I don't see manage repositories in the view menu. =/
<ikonia> RobD: no
<RobJ> Profanephobia: Nevermnid, found it
<pawan> my friend is saying ubuntu in not linux but red hat is linux
<Pici> pawan: Red Hat is another Distribution of Linux.  This is a but offtopic for here, try asking in ##linux
<cubedsi> pawan redhat is another corporate backed linux but actual redhat isn't free to buy just free to modify
<krish> pawan: red hat is linux that wears a red colored hat
<xevil> pawan: your friend is misinformed...
<void^> pawan: and fedora is the official free version of redhat.
<krish> ubuntu is a linux that symbolizes collaboration
<Profanephobia> RobJ, you want to enable the community maintained (universe)
<RobD> ikonia: right - thanks anyway
<ikonia> RobD: sorry its no the answer you wanted
<RobJ> Profanephobia: I think Universe is enabled?  If it has an X in the checkbox, is that enabled or disabled?
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, have you tried brasero?
<Mark761966> Is there a good OSX type doc for Ubuntu GTK with a deb file?
<pawan> how to suscribe for frewe ubuntu
<Csaba> cochise, no i havent, ill look into it
<Profanephobia> RobJ, enabled ok in terminal do kdesu apt-get update
<krish> shipit.ubuntu.com
<RobD> ikonia: it's not a problem. I suspected as much - i'm actually pretty chuffed with the speed and authority of the response :-) - this is my first time in #ubuntu
<Pici> !shipit | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<jnb> I've downloaded 'ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run', but what do i open it with to install the driver?
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, its a gtk burning suite it does image files, data disks and audio disks.
<Denyerec> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340664  <-- this does not work for me (vga=788) and I just get a blank screen after grub loads.  What gives?
<Pici> jnb: Any particular reason you aren't using the restricted drivers in ubuntu?
<ikonia> RobD: no problem, enjoy. RobD as a side issue any reasons you want to go to 64bit ?
<pawan> wat is the disk space reqired to install this
<Csaba> cochise, i was looking at roast but brasero seems good
<RobD> ikonia: I've just upped my laptop to 4gb ram and would like to be able to address it all .. planning some virtualisation madness!
<jnb> Pici, i've read that those aren't the latest drivers avaiblable. but 8.42.3 are
<loguser1> iam unable to use my tv card. (alpha tv tuner)
<RobJ> Profanephobia: Hmm, it was disabledi think. It did some update thing in Adept but it still doesnt find UbuntuStudio-desktop
<rubydiamond> How to make GVIM full screen under ubuntu
<ikonia> RobD: just so you are aware 32bit can use 4gb of ram, just in different ways
<r3m0t> pawan: preferably at least 4GB of disk space, although you can use less
<loguser1> its pci
<RobD> ikonia: I wasn't aware - do tell ...
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, i highly recommend brasero to install it open a terminal, and type sudo apt-get install brasero
<Profanephobia> RobJ, try doing kdesu apt-cache search ubuntu studio
<void^> jnb: but unless you need the latest version for a good reason you should just use ubuntu's packaged driver, and save yourself a lot of likely wasted time.
<Csaba> cochise, im a noob so ill use synaptic :)
<ikonia> RobD its probably not right for you, more so with you doing virtualisation, but basiclly a 32bit laptop can see 4 gig of ram, (remember the hugemem kernel patch for redhat) it just can't address it all. There is a doc on it, let me see if I can find it
<Mickvdv> hello
<Profanephobia> jnb, even though i highly dont recommend using that driver here is a tutorial http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support#
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, yup let me know how you get on with it
<CochiseIRL> jnb, what graphics card have you?
<RobJ> Profanephobia:   ......
<RobJ> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<RobD> ikonia: thanks again. don't worry if you can't I'm sure I can locate it somewhere - no point in getting someone else to do my leg work for me.
<RobJ>   Major opcode:  145
<RobJ>   Minor opcode:  3
<RobJ>   Resource id:  0x0
<RobJ> Failed to open device
<RobJ> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<RobJ>   Major opcode:  145
<RobJ>   Minor opcode:  3
<RobJ>   Resource id:  0x0
<RobJ> Failed to open device
<ikonia> RobD: excellent attitude. love it
<r3m0t> !flood | RobJ
<ubotu> RobJ: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Profanephobia> RobJ, stop use. pastebin for large paste
<jnb> CochiseIRL: ATI Radeon 9800Pro
<Lumpy^> hey.. im using ubuntu and im trying to connect with ssh from network (lan) , its writes me that the connection is refused (he even not check my password) how can i figure what is the problem ?
<loguser1> helo..........
<mrsno> hey Lumpy^ , first did you install the openssh-server package?
<sipior> Lumpy^: is the ssh daemon running?
<ikonia> Lumpy^: sshd not listening on the target server
<Lumpy^> how can i check ?
<ikonia> Lumpy or it setup to use ssh keys only
<CochiseIRL> the tutorial Profanephobia gave you is what i normally give people follow it fully and you should be ok or find me on ubuntuforums and click the link to my blog and follow the instructions there, it'll tell you how to whitelist the ati driver for compiz as well
<ikonia> Lumpy^: ps -ef | grep ssh on the server
<justinpr> Lumpy^: try ssh -v user@host
<mrsno> dpkg -l | grep -i ssh
<Csaba> cochise, cheerz mate, works awesome it sees all my drives & partitions
<RobJ> Profanephobia:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45365/
<CochiseIRL> Csaba, try starting an audio cd project and adding an mp3 file and check if that works
<Profanephobia> CochiseIRL, yeah its a good tutorial...easy to follow
<Lumpy^> its writes me /usr/bin somthing
<Lumpy^> 2 lines
<Pici> Lumpy^: which command?
<pawan> how to install ubuntu
<CochiseIRL> Profanephobia, if you edt compiz in /usr/bin/compiz and add fglrx to the whitelist you dont need to create the start up script form the tut which is handy
<Lumpy^> ps - ... grep
<Pici> !install | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jnb> void^ and Profanephobia: thanks, maybe i'll just install the packaged driver
<mrsno> Lumpy^ if you could paste the output of the commands mentioned, so we can see if its running :)
<Profanephobia> jnb, its the best nd safest bet
<mrsno> but don't paste them in tthe channel, use a pastebin service please
<Sonderblade> why doesn't apitude purge emacs21 remove /etc/emacs21?
<Lumpy^> sec ill
<atlfalcons866> !pastebin
<d4ef6s> please somebody can sayme in which folder is the cache for the software downloaded and instaled  from the ubuntu server ?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d4ef6s> , i want save this for install in other computer whithout internet acces
<Profanephobia> RobJ, ok do me a favor and use pastebin to paste the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. do not edit the file yet
<titun> i use ubuntu primarily, and xp for others who use my PC and want Windows, now i would like to triple boot with OpenSuse to taste it :) how should i proceed?
<rubydiamond> How to make GVIM full screen under ubuntu
<Denyerec> what'st the difference between start on runlevel 2  and start on stopped rc2
<r3m0t> titun: pick up your tasting spoon... ;-)
<titun> r3m0t: :) i mean how do i configure triple boot options
<mrsno> d4ef6s the .deb files you have downloaded/installed are kept in /var/cache/apt/archives off the top of my head, but you could check into "apt on cd" which is useful for systems without internet
<titun> r3m0t: i have grub installed in the MBR
<RobJ> Profanephobia:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45366/
<ikonia> titun: configure the boot options you want in menu.lst
<Lumpy^> gerzilla  5554  5519  0 16:41 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent x-session-manager
<r3m0t> titun: if you want to install opensuse after ubuntu, it's basically an opensuse question, isn't it? I expect the opensuse installer will notice ubuntu and windows and install grub with an appropriate menu
<Super-Sonic-Sega> what's the bash command for kicking someone off a network
<d4ef6s> thz mrsno
<mrsno> np
<r3m0t> Super-Sonic-Sega: which network?
<Profanephobia> RobJ, are you running a tablet pc by any chance?
<titun> ikonia: after installing Suse? how do i access ubuntu once i have installed it
<Lumpy^> gerzilla@gerzilla:~$ ps -ef|grep ssh
<Super-Sonic-Sega> idk
<RobJ> Profanephobia:  Nope.
<ikonia> r3m0t it will do more than that, it not only updates the menu.lst but it will also replace grub on the mbr with suses packaged version of grub
<Super-Sonic-Sega> how do I logout someone whos logged in
<ikonia> titun: configure t in the menu.lst or hope that suse does it for you
<r3m0t> ikonia: I know, is that a problem?
<Pici> Super-Sonic-Sega: on your computer?
<ikonia> Super-Sonic-Sega: kill -11 on their shell
<ikonia> r3m0t: it can be
<Lumpy^> whats next? is the sshd running?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> k
<jnb> CochiseIRL, maybe i'll just install the packaged driver, thanks anyway. after that it just remains to get compiz running
<ikonia> Lumpy^: ssh in
<Lumpy^> in remote?
<r3m0t> titun: opensuse will put ubuntu on the list when you start your computer. if not, booth into opensuse and come back here for help
<ikonia> Lumpy^: yes
<Lumpy^> connection refused
<ikonia> r3m0t: for example opensuse grub may not support UUID addressing
<ikonia> Lumpy^: have you installed openssh-server on the REMOTE server
<al_> hi
<Profanephobia> RobJ, k in terminal do kdesu cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.org to make a backup before we try this
<r3m0t> ikonia: well that's something to deal with after s/he installs opensuse, not now :-)
<Lumpy^> no
<ikonia> r3m0t I'd rather not deal with it at all
<loguser1>  is there a place where i can find most famous , "catagorised" apps for linux.
<ikonia> Lumpy^: thats why then
<ikonia> loguser1: its just personal opinion
<Dekkard> C
<ikonia> C#
<r3m0t> loguser1: there's the popularity rating in ubuntu. on "add/remove programs", sort by popularity
<RobJ> Profanephobia:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45368/                has it worked?
<Dekkard> catagorised?
<Profanephobia> RobJ, you didnt set a destination do everything within these quotes " kdesu cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg,conf.orig"
<RobJ> Oh, sorry
<short> i'm an ubuntu noob
<theunixgeek> Whenever I log in, the login screen disappears and then the screen becomes light brown before the music plays and my desktop loads. How do I change this light brown color?
<Profanephobia> RobJ, no problem
<short> using ubuntu 64bit, any benefits over 32 bit?
<short> I am currently on 64bit 7,10
<Profanephobia> short, one is you can utilize more RAM
<short> that's ?
<loguser1> can one recommend a very good , dictionary. (better if multimedia) for my pc?
<short> I can install more ram?
<atlfalcons866> whats rm -rf  do
<sipior> atlfalcons866: awful things
<Profanephobia> short, i have 4gb in one 64bit machine
<theunixgeek> atlfalcons866: it removes a folder
<Pici> atlfalcons866: it deletes files/directories without prompting the user for confirmation
<short> well I guess If I'm already using 64 bit, might as wellstick with it
<RobJ> Profanephobia:  It's made the backup. :)
<ata4ix> plz hlp me... my Xserver is cause error 11 under kubuntu 7.10 with this  message: The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
<ata4ix> >> > Error:            blah-vlah-blah keymap
<ata4ix> >> >                   Output file "/var/tmp/server-0.xkm" removed
<ata4ix> >> Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<ata4ix> >> Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
<atlfalcons866> ok
<Pici> !paste | ata4ix
<short> also, I can't enable visual effects when using dual screen
<theunixgeek> atlfalcons866: say you have folder myfolder, if you go into the terminal and type rm -rf myfolder, myfolder will be gone.
<ubotu> ata4ix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dekkard> isnt that recursive folder?
<Pici> atlfalcons866: There is no 'undelete' in Linux either, so its really gone.
<ata4ix> ok
<Profanephobia> RobJ, ok great.. now open xorg.conf for editing and replace it with this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45367/
<nfusco> hey all, I need some advice, ive just after installing gutsy on a Inspiron 8500 using the broadcom chipset, im no expert, but Id like to know what my best best path to take to get my wifi card working, so i can use in multiple locations, Ive read up a bit and theres people talking about using the restricted driver and using wicd, uninstalling the gnome network manager or using ndiswrapper, whats my best option to achieve what i want?
<atlfalcons866> there is undelete in ext2
<Pici> atlfalcons866: I wouldnt rely on any form of undelete on any filesystem.
<atlfalcons866> i know
<Profanephobia> nfusco, using restricted driver manager to install the broadcom firmware works great but you will need a internet connection
<ata4ix> i just have error from Xserver on kubuntu 7.10 with this  message: The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports ... Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap. How i can fix this?
<LjL-Temp> atlfalcons866: on ext2, yes, it's harder (impossible mostly) on ext3
<titun> r3m0t: yes, i should experiment myself on triple boot a bit, with back-up of course :)
<LjL-Temp> !info e2undel | atlfalcons866
<RobJ> Profanephobia:  "The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: e2undel: Undelete utility for the ext2 file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82-1 (gutsy), package size 56 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Denyerec> what'st the difference between start on runlevel 2  and start on stopped rc2
<ata4ix> under root user i can start xserver and all done, but from other users xserver crashes
<Profanephobia> RobJ,  you have to open it as kdesu
<Dekkard> RobJ:  you need to sudo to your editor to enable rewriting system files
<multiverse> Profan:  Isn't it ironic?  People requiring restricted driver frequently have to go to the store to purchase a cable?  :-D
<RobJ> Profanephobia:  May i ask how i do that?
<dasdasdas> is there a way that i can loggin whit root or su root something .. i know that ubuntu doesnt use those rights ...
<Profanephobia> RobJ, do kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atlfalcons866> will e2undl work on ext3
<dasdasdas> but is there i way that i can make my ubuntu use root rights whitout sudo
<ata4ix> anybody knows?
<Profanephobia> dasdasdas, this is highly not recommended
<LjL-Temp> dasdasdas: why?
<ata4ix> plz help me
<nfusco> Profanephobia, I did already try doing that and I had trouble gettin my connection up, it could see ther connection,  does the gnome network manager capable of WPA?
<dasdasdas> Profanephobia yah i know but can anyone help me enable ...?
<ata4ix> i work hardly with this bug with 2 days and no result ^(
<LjL-Temp> ata4ix: maybe you shouldn't have a root user to begin with... :) but define "crashes"
<ata4ix> LjL, ?
<theunixgeek> How do I change the color that appears after I log in and before my desktop loads?
<Csaba> cochise, i tried a audio cd loaded with flac. Works great thx again
<_slacker_> hi guys, can i download older versions of Ubuntu? I need 7.04 Server but in the site only is available 7.10
<sipior> dasdasdas: sure, just do "sudo passwd"
<LjL-Temp> ata4ix: the X server "crashes". how? what happens? what does it say? use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting errors
<RobJ> Profanephobia:  Okay, done.
<vagamentee> hi all
<r3m0t> _slacker_: if you need them, yes. I'll get you the address
<Profanephobia> nfusco, with some tweaks yes i believe so though i have not done so myself (still using WEP)
<Pici> sipior: Don't reccomend that please.
<Pici> !sudo | dasdasdas read this
<ubotu> dasdasdas read this: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<theunixgeek> _slacker_: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<LjL-Temp> _slacker_: oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<Profanephobia> RobJ, ok you added my updates?
<sipior> Pici: i answered his question, i'm not going to lie to the man
<r3m0t> _slacker_: well there you go
<RobJ> Profanephobia:  Yeah
<waakooo> hi the room
<dasdasdas> more RTFM -.- great
<ata4ix> LjL-Temp, he say Couldn't load XKB keymap, coludnt falling back to pre-XKB keymap
<vagamentee> is there any possibility to have the agenda view from GoogleCalendar as my desktop background?
<r3m0t> hi the waakooo
<LjL-Temp> dasdasdas, is there a *reason* why you need root enabled?
<Profanephobia> RobJ, ok you need to restart x server .. do so by ctrl+alt+backspace
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ya I'm using this program that was pre-installed 'Ekiga' that lets you call phones numbers, but it won't call my cellphone or my house phone or anyone else's phone
<Profanephobia> RobJ, this will log you out
<LjL-Temp> dasdasdas: if so, please explain it.
<r3m0t> vagamentee: so in other words, you want total awesomeness? ;-)
<Super-Sonic-Sega> not even a dial tone
<dasdasdas> LjL it`s for class my teacher asked me how can i enable root on ubuntu ..
<Super-Sonic-Sega> O.o
<nfusco> Has anyone successfully got Broadcom wifi card, up and running with gnome network manager with WPA?
<Pici> Super-Sonic-Sega: Ekiga is for calling 'sip' numbers, i.e: voip.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ok..
<LjL-Temp> Super-Sonic-Sega, ekiga doesn't let you call real phone numbers unless you sign up with some provider that lets you do that.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> then how do I call real phone numbers
<vagamentee> r3m0t: kind of... ;-)
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ok..
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I have verizon
<Super-Sonic-Sega> phone and internet lol
<LjL-Temp> Super-Sonic-Sega: you sign up with a SIP provider that offers that service. maybe the Ekiga service itself can do that
<Profanephobia> nfusco, this should help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<LjL-Temp> Super-Sonic-Sega: i don't think that's relevant
<Super-Sonic-Sega> can I not call people if I'm using a DSL modem not a dial up modem
<Ayabara> I'm on Ubuntu but use a number of KDE applications. How can I adjust the fonts in them?
<LjL-Temp> Super-Sonic-Sega: www.freecall.com (and others from the same "consortium" or whatever) allow you to do *free* calls to some countries (landline phones only), limited in time
<waakooo> between restricted and free ati drivers which should i choose for best perfomance?
<livingdaylight> Guys: MY MOUSY IS DRAGGGING??
<LjL-Temp> Super-Sonic-Sega, i don't really see what the modem has to do with anything...?
<livingdaylight> sorry
<Profanephobia> Ayabara, start up kcontrol and adjust the settings in Appearance and Themes-->Fonts
<ata4ix> LjL-Temp, noi deas?
<livingdaylight> if my mousy is dragging is it means that my ram is being sucked up by something else?
<omar_> Guys I just installed emerald, but I still don't know how to make the windows transparent
<Pici> Super-Sonic-Sega: Ekiga is used for making internet phone calls, it has nothing to do with what phone service you have in your house.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> well  dial up uses phone lines and DSL uses ethernet lol
<vagamentee> no chanche at all?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> so I thought it would be different
<Profanephobia> Super-Sonic-Sega, DSL also uses phone lines
<Ayabara> Profanephobia: thanks
<Profanephobia> Ayabara, np
<waakooo> between restricted and free ati drivers which should i choose for best perfomance?
<yellabs> hello all
<livingdaylight> Ayabara: how youuuu doin?
<livingdaylight> what is the meaning when my mousy is dragging?
<r3m0t> vagamentee: I found a KDE solution... so probably no
<Dekkard> only after the phone line
<_slacker_> There's no 7.04 version in the old-releases? :(
<yellabs> planet pinguin racer crashes on gutsy, do you all have this problem, any one know whats causing it?
<r3m0t> waakooo: looks like nobody knows... why not experiment?
<multiverse> Where is a good source for Ubunutu educational software for children?  I have a 6 year old that I want to have some software available for.
<Ayabara> livingdaylight: doin fine :-)
<vagamentee> r3m0t link please...
<waakooo> ok...
<r3m0t> multiverse: kcompris, tuxpaint?
<multiverse> I am using tuxpaint.  Nice bit of software.
<multiverse> What is kcompris?
<livingdaylight> Ayabara: cool, that make me feel better; coz we are what we all are ;)
<r3m0t> vagamentee:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-493417.html
<r3m0t> sorry, gcompris
<yellabs> planet pinguin racer crashes on gutsy, do you all have this problem, any one know whats causing it?
<Profanephobia> multiverse, http://www.edubuntu.org/
<Pici> !edubuntu | multiverse check this out
<ubotu> multiverse check this out: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Profanephobia> Pici, beat you to it :)
<LjL> Super-Sonic-Sega: you're confusing things i suspect. it's true that a so called "voice modem" (standard modem, not ADSL) allows you to do phonecalls, but it does *not* do them from the Internet, it just calls the number via the normal analog line.
<LjL> Super-Sonic-Sega: if you have a DSL modem, that's not possible, as a DSL modem is just a totally different thing.
<Pici> multiverse: The edubuntu packages are in the main ubuntu repositories, so you can install it without dual booting, etc.
<multiverse> I don't want to install Edubuntu because I need the computer for other things.  But I suppose I could create a virtual guest of Edubuntu.
<multiverse> Oh
<dasdasdas> guys what`s Bcast meen in ifconfig
<Pici> dasdasdas: broadcast
<livingdaylight> what is meaniong when mouse is dragging?
<loguser1> iam in the middle of apt-get download.       can i stop it and download an other app and then again resume the previous downloadings ?
<multiverse> Where do I find a list of packages?
<LjL> Super-Sonic-Sega: Ekiga, on the other hand, is something that does "voice over Internet", and it does it over the Internet no matter whether you're on a standard modem or an ADSL one, or anything else
<LjL> Super-Sonic-Sega: it simply doesn't use your standard phone line at all
<livingdaylight> loguser1: why wanna do dat?
<Profanephobia> RobJ, did it work?
<Pici> loguser1: If its downloading, *NOT* installing, you can kill it, it should ersume when its done.
<diff> can someone correct me if I'm worng: is php a 'type' of server side
<diff>           include?  I thought it would be since it's the server that is
<livingdaylight> loguser1: one ting at a time, yesh?
<diff> running the php interpreter
<RobJ> Profanephobia: Nope. I now have a blank msdos-style screen, in which i can input..  stuff
<Profanephobia> diff, php is server side yes
<LjL> multiverse: the package "edubuntu-desktop" will install the edubuntu stuff
<livingdaylight> anyone use Gos?
<diff> Profanephobia: thanks
<Super-Sonic-Sega> so id the program I get from freecall.com really free or not becuase it's starting to get confusing
<loguser1> Pic livingdaylight but it will resume from where it was intrupted?
<Profanephobia> RobJ, ok then it didnt work.. do kdesu mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<loguser1> when i press the same command again?
<LjL> dasdasdas: tell your teacher that root can be enabled by simply setting a password for it, but there is no valid reason to, as Ubuntu is designed to use sudo, and "sudo -i" allows you to log into a standard root shell.
<dasdasdas> anyone know how can i activate the eth0 in the command line , i used (ifconfig eth0 192.168.88.250 netmask 255.255.255.0 UP) and it doesnt work
<r3m0t> loguser1: yes it will resume
<Pici> er
<livingdaylight> loguser1: nein
<loguser1> nein?
<livingdaylight> r3m0t: nein
<Super-Sonic-Sega> so is the program I get from freecall.com really free or not becuase it's starting to get confusing
<dasdasdas> :|
<livingdaylight> r3m0t: if killing it then dead, must resurrect, ja?
<multiverse> LjL:  will that change the state of my everyday usage?  Does it change the kernel or desktop in any way?
<Pici> dasdasdas: sorry about that, wrong key.
<dasdasdas> np
<RobJ> Profanephobia: I've done that, its just given me a new line?  has it worked
<loguser1> how to intrupt?
<dasdasdas> so there is no way that i can activate eth0 in the command line?
<Profanephobia> RobJ, do kdesu startx and see
<RobJ> hmm...   another new line?
<LjL> multiverse: it just adds the edubuntu packages. if you do it in a virtual machine anyway, there really would be no problem
<CochiseIRL> dasdasdas, have you tried sudo ifup eth0
<r3m0t> Super-Sonic-Sega: if you don't give them any billing information, they can't charge you anything. it looks free to me
<dasdasdas> i know that UP doesnt activate the interface...
<Profanephobia> RobJ, wait it is a terminal yes? oem$
<dasdasdas> *does
<Super-Sonic-Sega> well the window that pops up where I dign up is taking rlyl ong to load
<RobJ> Profanephobia: I don't think so, its just a blank black screen.
<erUSUL> dasdasdas: sudo {ifconfig|ip link|if(up|down)|iwconfig|whatever|etc} eth0 [OPTIONS]
<r3m0t> Super-Sonic-Sega: well, they never guaranteed you it would work :-) I guess it doesn't work
<Super-Sonic-Sega> what's north americas country code
<brett> 0 i think
<brett> or is it 1?
<brett> hmm maybe 1
<mavi-> 01
<Super-Sonic-Sega> 4 digit -.-
<livingdaylight> 1
<Pici> Super-Sonic-Sega: north america is a continent, not a country
<Super-Sonic-Sega> for phones
<erUSUL> ubotu tell dasdasdas about sudo | dasdasdas see priv msg from ubotu
<brett> hz
<brett> ha*
<jacob> anybody has experience with gparted
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ok then usa w/e
<jacob> ...?
<Profanephobia> RobJ, ok, r u on another computer right now? if so restart that computer
<Super-Sonic-Sega> it's a 4 digit country code for phone #'s
<brett> I wonder why in ubuntu my sound is loud on this laptop
<brett> but on xp its low as balls
<kazol3> I have a problem with ndiswrapper and wifi-when I reboot my computer, the connection gets lost. Administration-Network shows me the correct encryption protocol (WPA) and key, but for it to work I have to erase the key and enter it again each time I start the computer.
<brett> unless I use vlc
<Super-Sonic-Sega> put the volume down
<Profanephobia> RobJ, and start it in recovery mode from the grub menu at boot
<LjL> Super-Sonic-Sega, 1 is the country code for both the US and Canada as far as i'm aware
<Super-Sonic-Sega> k
<RobJ> Profanephobia: How? It just boots straight to ubuntu
<colchaodemola> hey guys , i have a problem , after those updates from yesterday [gnome-panel related] my update-notifier icon just disappeared
<colchaodemola> any ideas ?
<jacob> i need help with gparted, trying to add a secondary OS
<erUSUL> jacob: what type of help? you need a new partition?
<GuHHH> can anyone help me with a simple question about dns configuration? what means exactly the 'forward only' option?  I'm trying to set a dns cache server.
<fiXXXerMe1> I'm trying to install 7.10 64bit desktop on my new desktop PC but when I choose install ubuntu from the boot menu, my screen goes black and says "no signal" - I neven tried safe graphics mode and got the same thing.
<Profanephobia> RobJ, right before you see the ubuntu splash screen hit like esc when you see grub
<RobJ> okay...
<jacob> erUSUL: i'm trying to split my harddrive in half to install opensuse on the other side of the partition
<kazol3> Does libcssdvd (or something like that) remove and emulate DVD regions?
<erUSUL> jacob: is the disk empty?
<ansgar> Hi!  I have a problem with debmirror: It will download the Release files just fine, but it won't download any packages :(  Does anybody have an idea what might be a problem?
<Artimus> Grub isn't recognizing "pci=biosirq".  At boot, it says "PCI: unknown option 'biosirq'".  I know this works, I've been using it for years.  I had this problem before, I think I switched to lilo to fix it.  Any ideas?  I'm rather fond of grub now.
<jacob> erUSUL: what do you mean by that? i have ubuntu installed w/ some important files that i backed up
<jacob> erUSUL: i just installed gparted but i don't know what to do with it
<erUSUL> jacob: just choose the partition (right click) and choose resize from the drop down menu
<luciano_> hello guys! i have a problem!! i cant see my upper window bar!! the one that says the title and have the 3 buttons (maximize, minimize, close)! does anybody knows how to fix that? i'm using ubuntu 7.10
<erUSUL> jacob: if you have enough free space that should just work (tm). You have to do it from a livecd if what you are touching is your root partition as it has to be umounted
<erUSUL> Artimus: maybe newer kernels have deprecated the option
<ganeshhegde> in appearance->visual effects  its none...if i click on normal it says composite extension is not available...what it mean?
<dasdasdas> er4z0r try`d sudo if up... :|
<misfitx7> im pretty sure i linked something improperly, no when i i look at one of my mounted drives i see the contents of my root directory, im not really sure what i did, i was hoping someone here could give me a push in the direction of investigating and solving this problem
<jacob> erUSUL: resize is disabled
<Profanephobia> RobJ, any luck so far
<erUSUL> jacob: is becouse it is mounted... do the job from the ubuntu livcd
<luciano_> hello guys! i have a problem!! i cant see my upper window bar!! the one that says the title and have the 3 buttons (maximize, minimize, close)! does anybody knows how to fix that? i'm using ubuntu 7.10
<Profanephobia> luciano_, do you have compiz enabled?
<anzan> hi, luciano.
<Artimus> erUSUL: I guess I'll have to install lilo then.
<luciano_> yes i have
<jacob> do i have internet access from the ubuntu livcd?
<Pici> dd
<anzan> luciano, try this: just log back in with a new GNOME session.
<colchaodemola> luciano_ try to run emerald --replace
<Profanephobia> luciano_, if you disable it do they come back?
<loguser1> loguser1@loguser1-pc1dtop1:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<loguser1> Password:
<loguser1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<luciano_> Profanephobia, yes it does
<loguser1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<loguser1> loguser1@loguser1-pc1dtop1:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fiXXXerMe1> I'm trying to install 7.10 64bit desktop on my new desktop PC but when I choose install ubuntu from the boot menu, my screen goes black and says "no signal" - I also tried safe graphics mode and got the same thing.  8600GT PCI-E video card with a 22" LCD
<loguser1> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jacob> erUSUL: ok, i'll get back to you when i get to the live cd
<misfitx7> oh yeah, im running 7.10, and i mounted this drive while booted from a live cd, and it looks the way it should
<Profanephobia> !paste | loguser1
<ubotu> loguser1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<loguser1> k
<dgjones> loguser1, have you got synaptic open at the same time as you're doing an apt command?
<jacob> erUSUL: oh wiat, it doesn't come with konversation, does it?
<RobJ> Profanephobia: =/   I have a terminal access i think? It says at the bottom of the screen, "root@ubuntu:~#"
<loguser1> dgjones: no
<erUSUL> Artimus: it is a 64 bit install? i see in kernel-parameters that the option only works on x86-32
<jrdaigle1000> Hi Rob!
<RobJ> Hey Justin.. pffft
<luciano_> Profanephobia, yes it does
<erUSUL> jacob: no, you have to use pidgin or install xchat
<Profanephobia> RobJ, ok great now try, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dgjones> loguser1, give it a few minutes and try again, could be your system was checking for updates at the time you ran the command
<Profanephobia> luciano_, what driver are you using?
<ganeshhegde> any one knw more abt desktop effects?
<luciano_> nvidia
<luciano_> Profanephobia, nvidia
<colchaodemola> luciano_ run emerald --replace
<loguser1> i crashed apt
<Artimus> erUSUL: Yes, it is 64-bit.  I suppose that might be an issue.  Bummer, but thanks.  I'll switch to 32-bit Gutsy today.
<luciano_> colchaodemola, run this on terminal?
<RobJ> Profanephobia: Done, shall i try "kdesu startx" now?
<ganeshhegde> Profanephobia:in appearance->visual effects  its none...if i click on normal it says composite extension is not available...what it mean?
<Profanephobia> RobJ, yes
<colchaodemola> luciano_  alt + f2
<luciano_> colchaodemola, ok
<RobJ> Profanephobia: "Cannot connect to X server"
<luciano_> colchaodemola, what will happen if i run this?
<colchaodemola> the bar should re appear
<Profanephobia> RobJ, just restart it
<RobJ> okay
<luciano_> but the special effects will stay?
<colchaodemola> luciano_ yep
<Profanephobia> ganeshhegde, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Profanephobia> ganeshhegde, then restart x
<RobJ> Profanephobia: Normal mode this time?
<luciano_> colchaodemola, didnt worked, dude!
<Profanephobia> RobJ, yes
<dgjones> loguser1, when did apt crash? before you ran the command, or the next time you ran the command, sounds like it locked the file and I'd restart to see if that cleared it (there is probably a way to clear the liock without restarting, but I don't know what it is)
<colchaodemola> luciano_  try metacity --replace
<luciano_> well... it worked, but the special effects are gone :/
<erUSUL> Artimus: what problems do you experience without that parameter? (just curiosity)
<colchaodemola> run emerald --replace in a terminal and see what the problem is
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I'm trying to run one of my own programs and it says permission denied
<Super-Sonic-Sega> wtf
<K-mille> hi guys... I can't have sounds work correctly on my machine...
<fevel> im having trouble with tvout...it eats up the right part of the screen
<fevel> can someone help me fix this issue?
<K-mille> Super-Sonic-Sega> are your files executable?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ya
<Super-Sonic-Sega> it's a C program
<Profanephobia> ganeshhegde, did it work?
<motin_0> in htop I very often see the cpu bar being filled up 100%, but often more than half the length is colored in read - how do I see which processes is causing this? the list seem only to show the "green" cpu usage...
<K-mille> Super-Sonic-Sega>  the file you obtained after you compiled it, is it executable?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> IDK
<Super-Sonic-Sega> Its icon is a sideways square with gears on it
<Super-Sonic-Sega> w/e
<ganeshhegde> Profanephobia:restart x command not found!!
<K-mille> Super-Sonic-Sega>  ls -l in your directory
<RobJ> Profanephobia: its booted. :)
<LjL> Super-Sonic-Sega, the program you get at freecall.com is free and Windows-only. it might run under WINE. you only really need it to sign up - after you've signed up, you can follow the instructions at the "SIP" link on freecall.com in order to configure Ekiga, or some other SIP client, to use the service
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I'm not using wine
<Profanephobia> ganeshhegde, lol no i meant to restart x... do ctrl+alt+backspace
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I mean im not using the thing
<erUSUL> motin_0: the list show all processes sorted by cpu usage the ones at the TOP (hint, hint ;)) are the ones eating CPU
<Super-Sonic-Sega> freecall
<RobJ> Profanephobia: I'm going to return to Kubuntu's IRC...    be back in a minute...
<ganeshhegde> Profanephobia:oh....k....
<Profanephobia> RobJ, k
<Profanephobia> ganeshhegde, dont worry about it, my fault
<Profanephobia> ganeshhegde, this wil llog you out
<Super-Sonic-Sega> and one of my .wav files just turned itself into silence by itself
<motin_0> erUSUL: yes of course, but the sum of all processes cpu usages is only about 30% when the actual usage (red bar) is at 100%
 * Kirua coupe une aprt de gateua ! faites /part pour prendre une aprt, els gars !!!
<K-mille> I have a problem with my sound mixing... only one sound... seems like _no_ mixing is done...
<zombie_monkey> I want to be able to use utf-8 in Terminal, and I installed luit; but it seem to me cleaner solution would be to change my locale to an utf-8 one, if that would do the job
<zombie_monkey> hwo do I do that
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ctrl-w -.- lol jk
<erUSUL> motin_0: the list is long... scroll down
<zombie_monkey> and would it work
<K-mille> gnome-applet won't work either... tried to uninstall it (with --purge) and then reinstall, no improvment...
<motin_0> erUSUL: the sum of ALL the processes is only what is shown in top or in green in htop - I am wondering what is causing the red 100% bar
<Artimus> erUSUL: Sorry, I was away for a minute.  Anyway, nvidia cards crash my box.  The dreaded "XiD" errors, if you've heard of them.  It means X dies.  It's my motherboard, the cards are fine.  pci=biosirq and noapic prevent the crashes.
<RobJ-2> I'm back, I think my other name has ghost'd
<Profanephobia> zombie_monkey, open terminal menu terminal -> set character encoding -> add/ remove locale
<erUSUL> Artimus: :S well then it seems that you will have to reinstall 32 bit...
<svercer> kim ister problem buyrum
<svercer> he he
<cherva> hi all i have a brand new HDD and when i try to set a label and partition the HDD i get a Segmentation fault pls help
<zombie_monkey> Profanephobia: I'm actually using xubuntu, and its terminal application, Terminal has only "set title" "reset" and "reset and clear" in the terminal menu; I ddin't find character encoding or locale options anywhere
<RobJ-2> Profanephobie, What do i do next?
<Artimus> erUSUL: I was planning to anyway for a few other reasons.  biosirq is mandatory for any sort of performance what-so-ever.  Otherwise I have to disable AGP Acceleration :P
<RobJ-2> Profanephobia, What do i do next?
<ganeshhegd1> The Xgl server will now be started automatically next time you login.  It is no longer necessary to use any special X session to start Xgl, and such sessions will likely fail to work properly.  Please select a regular session from your session manager next time you log in.  To disable Xgl autostart for this user, create a file named ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<Profanephobia> zombie_monkey, oh sry i didnt know... i dont know xubuntu sry
<zombie_monkey> Profanephobia: well thanks :)
<ganeshhegd1> Profanephobia:this msg i got
<Profanephobia> ganeshhegd1, yes after install? did you restart the x server?
<ganeshhegd1> Profanephobia:ya i restarted
<Profanephobia> ganeshhegd1, can you start effects now?
<Profanephobia> RobJ-2, im not too sure
<RobJ-2> Profanephobie, Okay. :P I'll see if i can format this hdd and try install regular Ubuntu again.  Thanks for your help!
<Profanephobia> RobJ-2, well you dont have to format
<sadmin1> hi all
<RobJ-2> Profanephobie, I do, Since i've tried UbuntuStudio it will crash when i choose an install mode if i don't format.
<Profanephobia> RobJ-2, oh wait nm apt-get was the problem to begin with lol
<cherva> how to set disk label when gparted is crashing when i want to do so
<sadmin1> i am writing a script to kill 100 ntp process
<ubuntu-users> hi how can i see another attached screen in my pc
<sadmin1> i print all pids as
<sadmin1> ps -ef | awk ' /ntpd/ {print $2}'
<Profanephobia> cherva, e2label [label]
<RobJ-2> Profanephobie, How do i format the HDD when im using it. LOL
<sadmin1> it print all pids now i want to run a loop to kill -9 all pids
<sadmin1> any idea
<sadmin1> ?
<ganeshhegd1> ya...its working.....
<Profanephobia> RobJ-2, youll need a live cd
<sadmin1> how i write a loop
<ganeshhegd1> Profanephobia:
<Profanephobia> ganeshhegd1, great!
<RobJ-2> hmm, I'll use my Vixta live cd. :)
<Profanephobia> RobJ-2, you dont have an ubuntu cd?
<erUSUL> sadmin1: sudo killall ntp ??  'ps ax | awk '/ntp/ {print $1}' | xargs sudo kill -9' ?? ...
<RobJ-2> Not a live one.
<jrdaigle1000> alternate one?
<ganeshhegd1> Profanephobia:can i go for extra?ll iffect anythin ?
<ubuntu-users> hi how can i see another attached screen in my pc a friend of mine is in logged in my box how can i see what is he doing
<RobJ-2> I'll attatch my Windows hdd and format through that.
<jacob> erUSUL ok, i'm back, tell me what i need to do
<Profanephobia> !ccsm | ganeshhegd1
<ubotu> ganeshhegd1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sadmin1> erUSUL killall is not there unfortunately
<fachex> hi!
<jrdaigle1000> RobJ-2, do you have a alternate CD?
<sadmin1> killall is not working
<adrian> hi.  about GIMP...  i switch between my graphics app and other apps very often, and find the seperate windows in gimp extremely annoying.  is there a way to root them all in a parent window (like in photoshop)?
<fachex> can I find help with my sound card here?
<RobJ-2> Profanephobie, Alternate, yes
<ganeshhegd1> Profanephobia:k thanx..
<jacob> erUSUL give me a sedc
<jacob> erUSUL give me a sec
<jrdaigle1000> I installed Ubuntu in text mode before... maybe I could help you with it.
<sadmin1> erUSUL why u r doing killall 2 times
<Profanephobia> RobJ-2, jrdaigle1000 will guide you through using the alternate cd to format your drives and install ubuntu vanilla
<MI123645> hey guys, i was wondering if i should install 7.04 or 7.10
<xristian> so.. is there any defragmentation tool for ubuntu? where is it
<beengone> have a problem with upgrade to 7.10
<beengone> getting the following:
<RobJ-2> okay... Justin i'll start up msn, tell me throguh that
<jrdaigle1000> ok
<MI123645> ubuntu 7.10 just cant install on my comp
<Profanephobia> MI123645, 7.10 is newest version of ubuntu its all up to you
<erUSUL> sadmin1: i don't i offered two ways of killing processes given a part of the name
<B4S3M> how can i have Verilogger on ubuntu ... ?
<Pici> B4S3M: What is verilogger?
<Profanephobia> B4S3M, is that biometrics?
<MI123645> i heard that 7.10 was buggy? is this true?
<jacob> erUSUL without applying the changes i've made, how do i install opensuse to the new partition
<sadmin1> wait let me check
<beengone> After update on old laptop:
<beengone> starting up *string of zeros* acpi bios age 1999 fails cuttof 2000 acpi = force is required to enable acpi
<beengone> kernel panic not sinking vfs unable to mount on unknown-block [0,0]
<B4S3M> its a tool ... we use it in Digital logic design
<Pici> MI123645: Some people have encountered problems, and some people have no had any issues.
<Profanephobia> B4S3M, is it a windows app/
<MI123645> is it possible to install ubuntu to an external drive?
<fachex> my sound card  (Sound Blaster Audigy) worked great in 7.04, now with 7.10 it appears to be working but...no sound.
<B4S3M> yea i know ... cant run it on wine
<Profanephobia> MI123645, it all depends on the system
<Profanephobia> MI123645, yes
<erUSUL> jacob: well i guess that the opensuse installer will guide you through the process. i never installed OS myself so dunno...
<DanRaider> I need help with setup of my wireless usb device.. anyone?
<B4S3M> and cant find and equivalent :S
<Profanephobia> B4S3M, so youve already checked the wine app database?
<MI123645> i might do that, 7.10 is nearly impossible to install on my computer
<erUSUL> jacob: just make sure you tell the instaler the right partition to use
<fachex> anyone here with a soundblaster audigy?
<DanRaider> Since i uninstalled network manager i cant get it to run
<B4S3M> Profanephobia: where can i chk it ?
<Profanephobia> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erUSUL> jacob: btw both distros can use the same swap partition(s)
<Profanephobia> !appDB | B4S3M
<ubotu> B4S3M: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<dasdasdas> fachex yah me
<fachex> hi!! dasdasdas!!
<dasdasdas> :P
<dasdasdas> hey
<fachex> is it working with 7.10?
<dasdasdas> yah
<fachex> dang!
<dasdasdas> if you disable the one that you have onboard
<dasdasdas> :)
<fachex> I don't know why I don't have sound
<fachex> I did...it's disabled
<boris_> hi
<boris_> i was using gnomebaker to burn the iso to the cd, but it failed and now i cant get my cd out
<sadmin1> erUSUL  this is incomplete ps -ef | awk '/squid/ {print $1}' | xargs  kill -9
<fachex> I had zero problem with 7.04
<dasdasdas> well first disable the one onboard from the bios :)
<jacob> erUSUL: thank you very much, i luv you man
<sadmin1> where is pid to kill
<fachex> I did..
<jacob> erUSUL lol
<fachex> it's disabled in the bios
<erUSUL> sadmin1: no problem ;)
<MI123645> although, i am curious as to what this error means: something about a busy box built in shell and an error showing initrames ata5.00 revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<boris_> is there anything i can do , except to tear apart my comp ?
<sadmin1> what to do
<dasdasdas> fachex i disables that option and then instaled ubuntu and it worked fine for me at least
<Profanephobia> boris_, do you see where the cd is mounted? can you right click the icon and select eject?
<fachex> I did that, it was disabled
<fachex> because I had 7.04 before
<Profanephobia> MI123645, and this occurs when?
<fachex> it shows like everything is fine..
<dasdasdas> :-??
<fachex> no errors
<boris_> Profanephobia: No, i dont see any icon
<dasdasdas> did instalat 7.04 and it worked
<MI123645> when im installing ubuntu, and i turn off acpi, this error appears
<fachex> I am playing things and I don't get any error, but no sound..
<dasdasdas> fachex did you check the sound volume? :)
<B4S3M> Profanephobia: i cant find it in the wine database :S
<erUSUL> sadmin1: i used ps ax not ps -ef the options change the output of ps and my "ad hoc" parsing (with awk) breaks
<fachex> No sound even with the LIVE CD
<ubuntu-users> hi how can i see another attached screen in my pc a friend of mine is in logged in my box how can i see what is he doing
<fachex> hahah
<boris_> Profanephobia: but the red light that means something is going on is shining
<dasdasdas> ?
<Profanephobia> B4S3M, and youve tried installing yourself?
<dasdasdas> :)
<fachex> yes, because if I put the live CD of ELIVE or other distro, it works
<Profanephobia> boris_, maybe just restart?
<MI123645> Profanephobia: do you know that error?
<B4S3M> yea ... finished installation ... but cudn`t run it
<sadmin1> ps -ax | awk '/squid/ {print $1}' | xargs  kill -9
<sadmin1> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Profanephobia> MI123645, no
<dasdasdas> fachex so now you have sound :)
<fachex> If I put the live CD of 7.04 it works
<Sonderblade> why doesn't apitude purge emacs remove /etc/emacs?
<MI123645> ok
<fachex> no, I don't
<boris_> Profanephobia: ok ill try
<Profanephobia> B4S3M, how did you try to run it
<fachex> in 7.10
<fachex> I have sound with other distros..
<dasdasdas> wierd
<ubuntu-users> hi how can i see another attached screen in my pc a friend of mine is in logged in my box how can i see what is he doing
<fachex> even with 7.04 live CD
<fachex> but not with 7.10
<dasdasdas> fachex did you check the sound volume at least?
<beengone> does anyone know anything about the following errors?
<fachex> I know..
<beengone> ath-ftfqr61
<beengone> oops...
<fachex> yes.. of course
<beengone> After update on old laptop:
<beengone> starting up *string of zeros* acpi bios age 1999 fails cuttof 2000 acpi = force is required to enable acpi
<beengone> kernel panic not sinking vfs unable to mount on unknown-block [0,0]
<fachex> all of them UP to the top
<B4S3M> right-clicked the Verilogger icon ... open with wine .. finished the installation ... but when i click the verilogger icon just nothing happens
<Pici> sadmin1: Why not use pkill, instead of your long ps/xargs/kill thing
<erUSUL> sadmin1: i have checked and works with both set of options
<sadmin1> pkill is not working
<sadmin1> i dont know why
<fachex> it looks like everything works, that's the wierdest part!
<sadmin1> can u rewite the command again plz
<sila> server /irc.freenode.net
<Pici> !freenode | sila
<ubotu> sila: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<fachex> is there any way that I can copy the settings form the LIVE CD of 7.04 and use it in 7.10?
<LjL> sila: /server irc.freenode.net - and anyway you're on freenode already :)
<Profanephobia> B4S3M, in terminal cd into your wine drive program files ~/.wine/drive_c/program_files i think then do sudo wine app_name_here.exe
<beengone> i have a machine I need to get running.  Posted twice to the forums and tried here.  What other options are there?  No one seems to help.  (Though linux had a great support community...)
<fachex> *dasdasdas ?
<erUSUL> sadmin1: ps ef | awk '/sleep/ {print $1}' | xargs kill -9    (i'm using sleep as a test victim)
<dasdasdas> can anyone help me whit some configs on eth0 seems that i cant make my internet to work and used the ifconfig eth0 ip netmask UP command
<MI123645> is it possible to install ubuntu to an external drive, then copy it to another drive and boot it from that drive i just moved it to?
<Profanephobia> beengone, this happens after you upgraded to .. gutsy?
<ALLBLACKS> i have a question i just got an Hp Proliant DL360 and i can not install ubuntu on it because of the smart array and because ubuntu it does not see the hdd SCSI
<Pici> erUSUL: is there a reason you're using that command sequence instead of using pkill?
<Acxty> Hi, had someone use smstools?
<beengone> 7.10, whatever tht is.
<Profanephobia> MI123645, does your BIOS support booting from USB?
<fachex> were is the sound configuration file in Ubuntu 7.10????
<MI123645> Profanephobia: yes
<LjL> erUSUL: awaking the sleeping dog are you? :P
<fachex> where is the actual file?
<fachex> I don't see any alsa.conf
<MI123645> Profanephobia: I'm hoping to use a windows box to copy the OS from one drive to another
<erUSUL> Pici: sadmin1 said killall doesn't worked for her... and have said you that pkill doesn't either
<fachex> were is the sound configuration file in Ubuntu 7.10????
<fachex> where is the actual file?
<fachex> I don't see any alsa.conf
<Profanephobia> MI123645, so start your computer with the live cd then install it to the external by telling gparted where you want it
<erUSUL> LjL: ;) yes something like that
<Profanephobia> MI123645, it should find the external and allow to format it anyway you like
<MI123645> Profanephobia: good idea
<bitRAKE> !say hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say hello - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MI123645> Profanephobia: I dont want to format the external, just one of my internals
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<beengone> Profanephobia, it's the upgrade to 7.10
<Profanephobia> MI123645, or that too :)
<MI123645> Profanephobia: thanks
<sadmin1> thanks man
<sadmin1> looks working am going to do it on live server
<boris_> Profanephobia: thanks, it worked
<dasdasdas> guys i really need some help whit my eth0 cant seem to make the internet work on ubuntu
<Profanephobia> beengone, ok did you change anything besides the actual upgrade?
<Profanephobia> boris_, great!
<B4S3M> Profanephobia: Error msg VeriLogger Pro.desktop cant run .... module not found
<beengone> I did the upgrade from the upgrade manager in the gui.
<erUSUL> sadmin1: keep in mind that my advice comes with absolutly no warranty... ;)
<Profanephobia> B4S3M, its probably not going to work then sry :(
<Profanephobia> beengone, ok is there anyway you can paste the entire error using pastebin?
<Oli``> Can anyone here using Amarok play Last.FM radio streams?
<bitRAKE> !say hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say hi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sadmin1> :) sure will double check
<sadmin1> dont worry
<erUSUL> dasdasdas: do you use dhcp?
<sadmin1> thanks ae ways
<beengone> the error occurs at startup.  The catch is it's on my grandpa's machine and I'm 750 miles away.
<erUSUL> !hi > bitRAKE
<B4S3M> Profanephobia: thx for ur time ..... but Do u know where i look 4 an equivalent ?
<beengone> I get both those errors (or he does)
<bitRAKE> Hey erUSLU, Just working on my bot
<shriphani> does the ubuntu webpage use drupal ?
<beengone> Profanephobia,  sorry, have to run for a few minutes.  I'll try to get help when I return.
<bitRAKE> !nick TizagBot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick tizagbot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> B4S3M:
<Pici> B4S3M: There is a verilog package in the repositories that might work for you...
<Pici> !info verilog | B4S3M
<ubotu> b4s3m: verilog: Icarus verilog compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (gutsy), package size 872 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<Pici> bitRAKE: what are you doing?
<dsadssasa> .....
<bitRAKE> Pici:  I'm just working on my irc bot
<Profanephobia> beengone, ok
<Pici> bitRAKE: Please read the channel guidelines, bots are not allowed in this channel
<Pici> !guidelines | bitRAKE
<ubotu> bitRAKE: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<B4S3M> Pici: u gave me hope LoL... will give it a try : ) ... thx
<bitRAKE> Pici: sorry
<clay__> so i installed linux-rt last night, and then my machine wouldn't boot. :/
<Mark761966> I want a dock
<Profanephobia> clay__, yes the real time kernel has its problems
<erUSUL> clay__: boot with the old (default kernel) it should be still aviable on the grub menu
<Profanephobia> !simdock | Mark761966
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simdock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Profanephobia> shoot
<mavi-> Mark761966: application dock?
<erUSUL> !info awn
<ubotu> Package awn does not exist in gutsy
<mavi-> Mark761966: try avant-window-navigator
<clay__> ah..i forgot about the grub menu.  i probably didn't notice it while i was waiting for the system to reboot.   but i had used jackd before with some type of realtime module and it worked.  last i remember there  was something about ulimits
<Mark761966> OSX like dock mavi
<mavi-> yeah
<Profanephobia> Mark761966, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536461
<Mark761966> I downloaded AWN, but it won't display
<multiverse> Thanks for the gcompris advice
<Profanephobia> Mark761966, that link i sent you has a great howto for an easy mac like dock
<boris_> hi
<Mark761966> I look it over
<boris_> ubuntu sometimes checks root filesystem, but i dont see progress nor any signal that it's happening, so it seems like system halted
<boris_> how can i correct it ? also, i was using StartUp-Manager
<sadmin1> hey i have ubuntu machine and printer is attached to winxp machine its not network printer
<clay__> is there any way other than using linux-rt to use jackd without horrid xruns?
<sadmin1> any idea how i send ubuntu to print docs
<mavi-> share printer from windows
<mavi-> add samba-printer to ubuntu
<Profanephobia> boris_, startup-manager is known to cause many problems
<Mercury> Urgh, I'm having the hardest time tracking down how to do this at install time.
<boris_> Profanephobia: can i somehow revert what it did and delete it ?
<Profanephobia> clay__, i dont believe so ... i had the same predicament myself
<Mercury> I'm installing Gutsy, I want encrypted root and swap, LUKS is fine with me.  Instead of a passphrase, I want to use a keyfile.
<Profanephobia> boris_, well what all did you do ?
<Mercury> To make it more interesting, I want the keyfile to be in a passphrase protected loopfs on a USB flash drive.
<boris_> Profanephobia:  well i changed a few things, like show text during boot
<Mercury> But right now, I'd just settle for the bloody keyfile.
<clay__> i just want to see ardour so badly now that there's a v2 package.
<clay__> i need to decide whether ubuntu will suffice as my media OS, or whether i need to shell out for a mac.
<Mark761966> Apparently simdock isn't available for Gutsy
<erUSUL> clay__: maybe you should try "ubuntu studio"
<Hex_101> im getting a connection problem with bg.archive.ubuntu.com, a time out, when i try to install anything from apt..how can i fix?
<sheirys> .omnitel.net 6667
<Hex_101> *gb
<The-Compiler> Hi
<DShepherd> Hex_101, select another source
<Hex_101> "Could not resolve bg.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Hex_101> DShepherd: how would i do that?
<clay__> erUSUL, oh yes, i had heard about that.  i guess i should.  do i just change instances of "gutsy" to "studio"  in apt-get conf?
<Hex_101> or security.ubuntu.com for that matter
<DShepherd> Hex_101, system -- admin... -- Software sources. Download from .. choose other ,, then Select Best Server
<WorkingOnWise> where is there a clear explaination of where all the settings are that were in fstab?
<Pici> !fstab | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<erUSUL> clay__: i do not think that would work without problems...
<m13> hello
<erUSUL> WorkingOnWise: also in the man page for mount
<wild_oscar> can anyone help me remove the "grey out window" in ubuntu with xgl?
<Pici> clay__: The ubuntustudio packages are in the regular Ubuntu repositories.  But you'll get the best effect if you just install from scratch. see !ubuntustudio
<portek> Siema. :)
<wild_oscar> now and again (like now) I get the window stuck in grey
<sipior> WorkingOnWise: man fstab
<SlowWhoop> can anyone help me with my sound in ubuntu? it is too soft!!
<wild_oscar> even after it is back active
<WorkingOnWise> oops...wrong item.
<wild_oscar> right now I have a working Eclipse window opened...in black and white
<awilkins> Hi there, can you put a loopback file "casper-rw" in a FAT32 filesystem and have it work?
<Hex_101> DShepherd: i only get Servier for United Kingdom, Main Server, And other, i presume i need to click Main Server?
<DShepherd> Hex_101, no click on other..
<DShepherd> Hex_101, or choose other rather..
<Hex_101> its testing now.
<Hex_101> ah. ip address conflict
<Kalamarencu> how can I see which software modules have been installed lately?
<MilitantPotato> hey Kala
<Kalamarencu> hey MilitantPotato - is that you ?
<Kalamarencu> heeyyy mann
<MilitantPotato> hey :)
<Kalamarencu> how is it going?
<Kalamarencu> :)
<MilitantPotato> Get that working?
<Kalamarencu> long time
<Kalamarencu> yeah
<Profanephobia> !o4o | Kalamarencu, MilitantPotato
<Kalamarencu> I have it at work and at home
<ubotu> Kalamarencu, MilitantPotato: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Mark761966> Ookay. I have simdock
<Kalamarencu> heh ?
<Pici> Profanephobia: ?
<Kalamarencu> what ?
<Profanephobia> sorry i didnt mean to do that
<Kalamarencu> uh ok
<Profanephobia> i mean to respond to your question
<MilitantPotato> what does o4o stand for?
<sethk> Kalamarencu, use #ubuntu-offtopic for stuff not allowed on #ubuntu
<Kalamarencu> err ok
<Profanephobia> Kalamarencu, check your dpkg log
<kazol3> Can someone help me with the GNOME network manager? Every time I boot the computer I have to type in my WPA key.
<kazol3> It retains all the info but it doesn't work until I retype the key and click OK.
<Kalamarencu> Profanephobia: how do I do that ?
<sethk> Kalamarencu, you can do a listing in /lib/modules sorted in date order
<Kalamarencu> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Kalamarencu> ok
<Profanephobia> or that
<MilitantPotato> Kalamarencu: No
<MilitantPotato> whoops
<MilitantPotato> /var/log/dpkg.log
<WorkingOnWise> there was a single file in linux proper that held all kinda of settings, including how many terminals were spawned now that file has been broke up into several files in Ubuntu called inittab. I need info on what is where that was in this file.
<MilitantPotato> Kalamarencu: locate dpkg | grep .log
<Kalamarencu> ok MilitantPotato :) WIll do that
 * osxdude|desktop sighs
<erUSUL> WorkingOnWise: /etc/event.d/tty*
<piffa> bella
<osxdude|desktop> What is the password to change a password???
<swarm> anyone here mod the actiontec gt701 dsl modem?
<boris_> hi
<MilitantPotato> I enabled logging in /etc/default/bootlogd but it's still not loging my boot, have I missed something?
<boris_> ive burned opensuse kde4 live iso to the cd and when i restart my computer, it just normally boots ubuntu
<Profanephobia> osxdude|desktop, do what now? what are you trying to do
<sethk> osxdude|desktop, the current password.  If you are using sudo, it's _your_ password, not the password for the account being changed (there will be a separate prompt for that one)
<erUSUL> osxdude|desktop: your password or someone else's?
<MilitantPotato> boris_: open bios and change the boot oder
<MilitantPotato> order*
<Profanephobia> boris_, in your BIOS do you have it set to boot from CD-Rom
<pestilence> is it possible to save the images that are embedded into a openoffice writer document to a file?
<IrishDave> hey, i'm trying to get my 5 button logitech laser mouse working with gutsy and so far i have failed does anyone have any tips?
<boris_> Profanephobia:  how do i open BIOS ?
<boris_> Profanephobia:  i gotta press DEL button during startup ?
<Chaves> boris_: try del, or esq...
<MilitantPotato> boris_: ususally F2 or delete unless you're using a compaq or other proprietary PC, I'd google bios help on your motherboard
<IrishDave> boris_, usually F2
<Profanephobia> boris_, when the computer is starting youll see a screen with the logo or name of the computer manufacturer hit what ever button needed to enter setup
<MilitantPotato> or esc
<boris_> ok thanks
<ikonia> boris_: when you power on the machine it was say press "something" key to enter the bios, press that key
<Kalamarencu> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Chaves> I have a long story about power management I was hoping someone could point some direction....
<osxdude|desktop> erUSUL: someone elses
<erUSUL> pestilence: paste them to a oo.org draw document and then right click on them save as file
<erUSUL> osxdude|desktop: you will be asked for your password first (sudo will) then you need to give the new pasword twice iirc
<osxdude|desktop> erUSUL. Ok.
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> hi guys
<pestilence> erUSUL: thanks, that works
<osxdude|desktop> erUSUL so whats the command??
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> somebody knows how to skip the dialog that appears qhen you open ciertly kind of files(Ex: .txt)? is this one:http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2396/2052261771_d7a22dd144_o.png
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> *when
<WorkingOnWise> erUSUL: is what i am looking for is info ow whae settings are where, so I can decide what i want to adjust. The immediate thing I want to do is reduce the number of terminals to 3, including the gui. But there were many other things I could break in the inittab. The info I have found is fragmented and incomplete for someone not very very good with linux.
<santh_> how to enable 3d chess
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> that sais that if you want, to open as a executable file, or just of lecture, the trouble is that alway i wanna open as just lecture
<ikonia> santh_: its a game, launch the game
<chilli_> hello
<chilli_> hello pee[s
<osxdude|desktop> Also\
<osxdude|desktop> when running MPlayer from terminal, how do you change the volume?
<svea_kex> is there an official solution to the problematic sound in firefox with flash player 9? :s
<santh_> i have already installed but unable to play in 3d mode it asks something to install i cant understand]
<ikonia> svea_kex: what problem is that ?
<svea_kex> ikonia, i dont get sound from youtube
<ikonia> svea_kex: thats a new problem, works fine for me, what version of ubuntu and where did you get the flash plugin ?
<svea_kex> ikonia, but i get sound from other flash websites, like myspace tv :s
<santh_> how to enable 3d mode in chess game
<ikonia> svea_kex: thats a new problem, works fine for me, what version of ubuntu and where did you get the flash plugin ?
<webjames> hello, the asus eee has voice commands. how can i have that on ubuntu?
<svea_kex> ikonia, firefox installed it for me, ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> santh_: its a game, launch it from the menu
<chilli_> peeps can some one help me
<ikonia> !flash >svea_kex
<ikonia> svea_kex: read the message from ubotu
<ikonia> chilli_: if you ask a question
<chilli_> yes
<ikonia> webjames: thats software driven
<chilli_> ok
<boris_> hi
<boris_> Profanephobia:  it seems the cd wont boot, other cds do
<chilli_> i was look in at some stuff and i need same help
<svea_kex> ikonia, ill look at it, if its not solved can i come back?
<ikonia> chilli_: aswk the question
<ikonia> svea_kex: of course, happy to help any time
<svea_kex> ikonia, ^^
<chilli_> go 2 this link http://thegraveyard.org/daelstorm/sshots/matrix-red2.jpg and there is like an app
<Chaves> Last night I was reading a section about speeding-up your ubuntu in ubuntuguide.org. It listed many services that could be just disabled, like bluetooth manager, which I dont use. So I just started to uncheck all services listed in System > Services when I realized that two of those were acpid and apmd. As I use a laptop (toshiba satellite A-50) I figured it would be better to leave those enabled and re-checked them then. Problem is, when I reboot
<webjames> ikonia, yeah what software?
<Dr_willis> santh_,  you are refering to '3d chess game' in the menus?  If you do an 'help-> about  it says its 'glchess' ' ?
<chilli_> and i want to know how 2 get it running
<ikonia> webjames: its supplied with the laptop, its propitary
<ikonia> webjames: its different to setup in ubuntu
<webjames> oh :(
<ikonia> chilli_: thats just fluxbox and some thmese
<zerby_> i need some assistance
<Pici> Chaves: your message got cut off at 'when I reboot'
<ikonia> zerby_: ask your question
<zerby_> mount problem after upgrading to GG
<ikonia> zerby_: expand please
<chilli_> you know the thing that is on the top right hand side what is that
<zerby_> ntfs cant be mounted ikonia
<Chaves> thanks Pici. Here it goes: Problem is, when I rebooted, and since then, my power manager does not change behavior when I switch to battery power. In fact, the "On Battery Power" tab doesn't even appera in the "Power Management" window. Does anyone have any clue on where to start?
<Kalamarencu> MilitantPotato: I have been fine thanks did u see my PRV?
<Kalamarencu> msg?
<ikonia> chilli_: doc bar with flux and gkrelm b the looks of thing
<zerby_> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. ikonia
<chilli_> can i put that on mine
<zerby_> UUID=0824B47924B46AF8 /media/hda1    ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0      1  ikonia
<ikonia> zerby_: is ntfs a volume name ?
<swarm> My DSL modem uses a tiny version of busybox. I run it to a linksys wireless router. I can telnet to the dsl/busybox, but can't ping anything on the network. I can ping outside websites just fine though. any way to make it so i can see the LAN?
<Pici> Chaves: What else did you disable?
<ikonia> zerby_: ok - so when you go into /mnt/hda1 is there anything there ?
<santh_> when i tried to enable 3d chess:  Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<zerby_> empty ikonia
<ikonia> swarm: thats not an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> zerby_: "sudo mount /media/hda1"
<swarm> meh, true.
<zerby_> gives error ikonia
<zerby_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> zerby_: which error
<ikonia> ahh ok
<dallix> hello
<ikonia> hi
<chilli_> ikonia
<dallix> has anyone used wubi to install linux
<zerby_> ikonia : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45374/
<chilli_> can you help me get it on there
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> dallix: wubi is an unofficial install method and not supported
<dallix> yes
<ikonia> chilli_: join #fluxbox and ask them how to setup that theme
<Chaves> let me check...
<chilli_> ok ty
<chilli_> whats gremlin
<ikonia> zerby_: what command did you use to get that error
<ikonia> chilli_: its called "gkrelm" and its a monitor app
<zerby_> ikonia  sudo mount -a
<zerby_> sudo mount /media/hda1
<chilli_> i want to get that thing
<ikonia> zerby_: 1.) listen to what I said, thats not what I told you to do 2.) I can see th eproblem
<chilli_> where may i get if from
<ikonia> chilli_: join #fluxbox and ask how to enable that theme
<chilli_> ok
<svea_kex> ikonia, i have flashplugin-nonfree already installed, so i reinstalled it in synaptic and restarted the fox, and its exactly like before
<ikonia> zerby_: change ntfs in the fstab to ntfs-3g
<chilli_> no1 is talking
<zerby_> ok
<ikonia> chilli_: then wait in there for someone to respond
<Pici> chilli_: not every channel is as active as this one.
<chilli_> lol
<kski> anyone know why i'd get an error on the linux-server package when doing a fresh install?
<zerby_> give me a sec ikonia ill tell my friend
<chilli_> ok
<ikonia> svea_kex: thats very odd, your using default firefox
<ikonia> zerby_: tell your friend ?
<ikonia> kski: depends on the error
<WorkingOnWise> Ok, I'm sure this Upstart thing that has replaced inittab is a good thing...but for those of us who are not hard core developers, it iS So much more cumbersome.... I just wanna reduce the number of terminals on my system from 6 to 2. How do I do that?
<zerby_> its a new linuxuser ubuntu ikonia he has the problem
<ikonia> zerby_: then ask him to join
<svea_kex> ikonia, yes i am, i know im not the only one with this problem :s
<kski> it says try doing apt-get upgrade
<kski> but i can't find the apt-get program on the cd
<zerby_> ill try ikonia
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise look at the tty options in inittab and check out the max_tty setting you can put in sysctl.conf
<chilli_> ikonia
<ikonia> kski do you have a server cd
<ikonia> chilli_: what
<bazhang> kski: that is a terminal command not a program
<chilli_> what si fluxbox egacly
<kski> i'm trying to install off the server cd
<ikonia> bazhang: not its not
<santh_>  when i tried to enable 3d chess:  Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.%C7
<ikonia> bazhang: its a package
<bazhang> chilli_: a window manager
<sipior> WorkingOnWise: you can modify each of the /etc/event.d/tty* files and change "start on runlevel 2" to "stop on runlevel 2"
<ikonia> chilli_: join #fluxbox, its a light weight window manager
<chilli_> ic
<sipior> WorkingOnWise: not very pretty, i know
<chilli_> all i want is gkrelm i  think
<ikonia> chilli_: ok, install it
<ikonia> !info gkrelm
<ubotu> Package gkrelm does not exist in gutsy
<chilli_> kk
<Pici> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 776 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<ikonia> Pici: nice one
<Chaves> Pici: Services alsa-utils, bluetooth, brltty, hdparm
<Chaves>        Startup Programs (in System > Preferences > Sessions): Bluetooth Manager, Evolution Alarm Notifier, Restricted Driver Manager, Tracker, User folders update, Visual --->from which I only kept the Buetooth Manager off after the bug...
<WorkingOnWise> sipior: wow..not at all. So, if I understand it correctly, my box will start all 6 tty's, and then stop all the ones that I have set that stop at run level 2, right?
<santh_> plz help me
<zerby_> he is on his way ikonia
<chilli_> were do i install from
<Pici> Chaves: re-enable restricted driver manager
<ikonia> chilli_: the ubuntu repo's search synaptic for gkrellm (thanks pici for typo correction)
<sipior> WorkingOnWise: well, you can set the sysctl property as well, as described earlier. i don't consider event.d to be a great leap forward, but then no one asks me :-)
<Pici> Chaves: I need to go now, system down here at work, ask the channel if you still have issues.
<zerby_> ha MILAN
<milan_> hajjo
<zerby_> ok
<chilli_> do i put that in terminal !info gkrellm
<zerby_> ikonia milan is there
<Chaves> Thnaks a lot Pici, Iĺl try that
<zerby_> with the mountproblem
<WorkingOnWise> sipior: so is sysctl what starts the tty's in the first place?
<zerby_> i told him ilan the prob
<milan_> k
<svea_kex> ikonia, bye ^^
<ikonia> milan_: change ntfs to ntfs-3g in your fstab for that device
<marek_> oo
<ikonia> svercer: bye
<zerby_> he has info bout the prob too, milan_
<sipior> WorkingOnWise: no, sysctl simply allows you to modify certain parameters of a running kernel
<marek_> hi everyone! :)
<sipior> WorkingOnWise: the terminals are still spawned by init, as before
<ikonia> sipior: its not of a running kernel is it, its setting parameters at boot time
<sipior> ikonia: running kernels as well
<ikonia> sipior: handy I thought it could only do a few options real time
<MrLinux> I have a good question for you and need some help here... who can help me ?
<ikonia> MrLinux: ask the question
<milan_> kdoen
<milan_> kdone
<Some_Person> How do I make XGL start before GDM in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<ikonia> milan_: sudo mount /media/hda1
<Armin> Hi, people. I'm having troublen on booting from the Live Disc. Anyone could help, please?
<ikonia> Some_Person: didn't we go through this before ?
<ikonia> Armin: if you tell us the problem, maybe
<Some_Person> ikonia: yes, but i still want to do it
<milan_> same problem
<MilitantPotato> What do I need to enable to get a boot log in gutsy?
<MrLinux> ikonia I haveing problems with my Ubuntu 6.601
<ikonia> milan_: ok "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mdedia/hda1"
<svercer> abe
<zerby_> milan_  check msn
<chilli_> were can i get  gkrellm
<svercer> he he
<Armin> Hi, Ikonia. When I try to boot from the disc to install Ubuntu, I get a "Buffer I/O Error on device sr0, logical block 2302xx"
<ikonia> milan_: ignore my typo "/media/hda1"
<chilli_> i tryed putting !info gkrellm in te terminal but nothing
<ikonia> chilli_: for the last time, in the ubuntu repo's search synaptic package manager
<MilitantPotato> Armin: the burn is probably bad, try burning at 2-4x
<MilitantPotato> Armin: do you get the boot menu in the CD?
<ikonia> Armin: run a check on the cd, that looks like your cdrom complaining
<MrLinux> ikonia I open my laptop the ubuntu screen starts all OK but when I log in , says something like 'Nautilius Erorr'! Please help me with something to make it work .. I don't whant to format him..
<chilli_> ok soz
<chilli_> what one do i get there is lost
<ikonia> MrLinux: tell me the exact error "not something like"
<ikonia> chilli_: open synaptic and search for gkrellm
<chilli_> i did
<bazhang> chilli_: you want to install synaptic or other?
<chilli_> there is lots of different ones
<Armin> Yes, I get to the boot menu, and it even shows the loading progress bar. After a while, it displays the error. The disc is original, sent right from
<Armin> Canonical.
<ikonia> chilli_: pick whic one you want
<ikonia> bazhang: no
<chilli_> ok what ione is best
<MrLinux> ikonia the nautilius unspecltaby don't start ! something like that..
<bazhang> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> MrLinux: I've just said get me the EXACT erorr NOT"something like"
<MrLinux> now I'm in the LIVE CD mode .. with him , and the same problem
<ikonia> bazhang: he doesn't want to install synaptic
<sashimi> hi everybody
<ikonia> MrLinux: "with him" ?
<Pici> bazhang: hes looking to install gkrellm, but doesnt know which package to install.
<MrLinux> ikonia ok right now , just what to boot again
<sashimi> I'm having trouble with gstreamer0.10 output plugins
<MrLinux> whait *
<geefinator> ikonia: I think he means his computer.
<ikonia> geefinator: thank you
<sashimi> can someone please confirm that the gstreamer0.10-gl plugin does NOT appear in the gstreamer-properties plugin menu please ?
<Profanephobia> !RestrictedFormats | sashimi
<ubotu> sashimi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chilli_> ive download it
<bazhang> Pici: thanks!
<chilli_> but now what
<santh_> how to uninstall glchess
<ikonia> chilli_: google for gkrelm and how to use it
<Profanephobia> sashimi, take the first link
<ikonia> santh_: open synaptic fine the package and mark for uninstall
<ffighter> any good software do record the screen
<chilli_> ok tyvm
<ffighter> for ubuntu
<ffighter> suggestions are welcome
<Pici> !screencast | ffighter
<ubotu> ffighter: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<santh_> how to open synaptic fine
<Profanephobia> gtk-recordmydesktop ffighter
<ikonia> santh_: go to your "system -> administration" menu
<ffighter> thanks
<Armin> ikonia: I suppoused it had something to do with the drive, as weel. But it works fine on Windows, no issues. Besides, I tried previously to run Live discs
<Armin> from previous versiones, and somehow, it didn't work either.
<nvictor> hi all
<ikonia> Armin: how does a live cd work fine on windows ?
<neverblue> ikonia, what do you mean ?
<nvictor> what command do I type to log as another user?
<Armin> ikonia: no, no, I mean the drive works fine
<ikonia> neverblue: he said the livecd works fine on windows
<ikonia> Armin: I didn't say it was anything to do with your drive
<sipior> nvictor: su <username>
<neverblue> ikonia, ok, i see what he said, but what do you mean by your question ?
<ikonia> Armin: I said run a check on the cd from the boot menu as it sounds like its not burnt correct"
<nvictor> sipior: ok :D
<Agent_bob> well poo.  i just fresh installed ubuntu LTS and i can't login    it's a known bug   just not fixed i guess.   "E: /dev/null: Permission denied
<vlt> Hello. Can anyone tell me an icq/aim client for ubuntu that works on shell (like irssi for irc)?
<ikonia> neverblue: I was asking how can a livecd work well under windows
<ikonia> neverblue: as he said it worked well under windows
<Profanephobia> Agent_bob, can you get to a fail-safe terminal?
<neverblue> ikonia, yes, repeating your same question, thats not going to go anywhere
<ikonia> neverblue: that is the question, "how can a live cd work under windows" - the answer is it can't but I wan'ted to know how he thought it did
<maxsoft> hi all. Ubuntu7.10. problem with Geforce2 DDR generic. Ubuntu start well. Ubuntu inform me to enable hardware accelerator driver on video adapeter. I've enabled it. I've restar it and now dont work. how to restart in video safe mode?
<Agent_bob> Profanephobia yeah i can get access. i'm not a beginner
<Chill> ikonia: the livecd has a selection OS software for windows on it, perhaps that is what's referred to
<Pici> vlt: finch is a cli version of pidgin
<neverblue> maxsoft, you need to edit your xorg.conf
<ikonia> Chill firefox and thats abou tit
<Armin> Ok, I'll check the disc. Where can I get the MD5 checksum for Gutsy ISO?
<Agent_bob> Profanephobia just kinda tic's me off that i have to fix a clean install.
<Profanephobia> Agent_bob, chmod /dev/null to 777
<Agent_bob> Profanephobia no.   chmod 222 /dev/null
<maxsoft> please remember me how to edit in text mode
<ikonia> Armin: why are you not listening "boot the cd and hit the "check cd option" as I've told you 2 times
<ikonia> Profanephobia: why change /dev/null to 777 ?
<Agent_bob> ikonia null needs to be writable  but not read or exec
<ffighter> how do I stop the recording in gtk-record my desktop:
<Armin> ikonia: easy, I did listen. I'm just looking for a double check.
<ffighter> when I click record
<luciano_> hello
<ffighter> itbecomes hidden
<ffighter> and I don't know what to do
<ffighter> to finish the recording
<neverblue> ffighter, read the manual
<ikonia> Agent_bob so why change it 7777 then ?
<luciano_> i still cant see my windows borders
<Pici> !enter | ffighter
<neverblue> !enter | ffighter
<ubotu> ffighter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrLinux> ikonia are still here ?
<ikonia> MrLinux: yes
<phanter> Hello. I have made an encrypted partition on an external hard drive. I can get a different location in /dev/ when re-attached. How can I keep it to be automounted at the same folder.
<chilli_> how od i run gkrellm
<MrLinux> ikonia Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error.
<MrLinux> that he says here
<achadwick> Agent_bob: No. It does need to be readable. chmod a=rw /dev/null
<ikonia> MrLinux: check the gdm / gnome logs in /var/log
<Profanephobia> ikonia, my mistake lets not make an issue of this please
<luciano_> I can't see the borders of my windows! can anybodyhelp?
<Pici> chilli_: alt-f2 then type gkrellm
<chilli_> kk
<sashimi> Profanephobia>  gstreamer0.10-gl is not a format (even less a restricted format)...
<ikonia> Profanephobia: I'm not making an issue, I asked why you where doing that as it didn't make sense
<MrLinux> ikonia : I can't log in to enter a terminal ...
<Agent_bob> ikonia you didn't read the conversation between me and Profanephobia    i fresh installed the LTS version and null is 644   so i can't log in    he said set it to 777 i said no to  222
<ikonia> MrLinux: boot sage mode
<neverblue> Profanephobia, he has a tendency to do it, i would recommend /ignore ;)
<phanter> luciano_: do you use desktop effects? If so, you should turn them off
<vlt> Pici: Don't know pidgin but I'll give finch a try. Thanks.
<Profanephobia> ikonia, and as i said.. my mistake
<MrLinux> ikonia : I have an' iBook G3 DUAL USB ..
<ikonia> Agent_bob: 222 is wrong
<luciano_> phanter: isn't there a way to see the effects and te window borders at the same time?
<Agent_bob> ikonia for you maybe
<ikonia> Agent_bob: you want w w w permissions ?
<Profanephobia> sashimi, i completely read that worong before and didnt realize it for a while :)
<Agent_bob> ikonia you have to have write access to null  yes.
<sashimi> Profanephobia>  sorry ?!
<achadwick> Agent_bob: no. It's a (not very useful) source as well as a (dead handy) sink.
<Profanephobia> sashimi, what?
<luciano_> phanter: isn't there a way to see the effects and te window borders at the same time?
<ikonia> yes but its also a character file - not a normal file so changing it can cause problems, and it also needs to be readable too for some applications
<MrLinux> ikonia : There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not worlk correctly. The Settings Daemon restarted too many times. The last error message was: System exception: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<thorm> Hi guys. I deleted a folder with 12gb of mp3 storage, and it all left the folder
<chilli_> yay
<Agent_bob> achadwick and considered by some to be a security hole if world readable also
<thorm> but it did not disappear
<chilli_> it works
<ikonia> MrLinux: I'd log a bug for that, I don't know how corba framework interacts with gnome
<achadwick> Agent_bob: cite your source.
<thorm> i mean the storage is still used!
<MrLinux> ikonia : GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon net time you log in.
 * genii sips a coffee
<thorm> and the recycle bin is empthy
<thorm> empty
<MrLinux> hmmz
<chilli_> it look a bit bad but ill go install a few things
<thorm> Anyone can help ?
<chilli_> ty all
<geefinator> thorm:  If you deleted it, you deleted it...
<MrLinux> ikonia : Please help me .. to unbag the system or to enter in it to fix it
<sipior> thorm: sometimes gnome gets confused when you delete large swaths of files. see if it isn't still in .Trash
<thorm> it still uses up space geefinator ? I just hit delete
<thorm> sipior - ok, but where is .trash ?
<coryandbrittany> im new at this how do u install .deb files
<ikonia> MrLinux: I do'nt know how corba interacts with gnome, it could be something simple lime permissions of temp file for corba, but I don't know so I suggest logging a bug, or asking in #gnome what requirments corba has
<sipior> thorm: in your home directory, and it's .Trash . the capitalisation is important
<sashimi> could someone please, just test for me, just to confirm I'm not the only one having gstream output plugin problems. Please install gstreamer0.10-gl and gstreamer0.10-sdl, and tell me 1) if in gstreamer-properties, both plugins appear (only sdl does for me), and 2) if when SDL output is selected, the video resizes when switching to fullscreen or simply resizing the window
<geefinator> thorm:  as sipior said, check .trash, should be in your home directory
<Tiu> exit
<thorm> Ok. thx i'll check
<sid> How can I mount ubuntu read only, from grub or something. I have no disk/disc drive, and I wanted to dd one hard disk to another, and make a copy
<Profanephobia> thorm, was this folder like on an external or another drive?
<ikonia> sid you don't need to mount to dd
<thorm> it was on my storage drive, which is added manually (mounted)
<thorm> Profanephobia:
<sid> ikonia: right, but I only have two hard disks, and one is the operating system
<ikonia> sid: wo why do you want to mount read only ?
<sipior> thorm: try unmounting and remounting, see if that sorts it out
<thorm> hmm well its complicated cuz i needed to do it manually last time ?
<MrLinux> ikonia : thanks for your time , I realy apreciat that and I still have a question ..
<Profanephobia> thorm, check for a hidden folder on the drive called .Trash just to be sure
<ikonia> MrLinux: ok
<thorm> how do i do that Profanephobia ?
<sid> ikonia: Because I'm going to dd a working/running hard disk, and I don't want to mess up dd by having things change
<Profanephobia> thorm, ctrl+h shows hidden files
<ikonia> sid: boot from a live cd
<sid> ikonia: see my first statement
<ikonia> sid: I missed it sorry
<sid> 12:02 < sid> How can I mount ubuntu read only, from grub or something. I have no disk/disc drive, and I wanted to dd one hard disk to another, and make a copy
<thorm> Thx, it was in the hidden .Trash on the drive Profanephobia :)
<Profanephobia> ha sweet
<ikonia> sid: ahh so you have no "cd" drive
<ikonia> sid: just boot into rescue mode so that things like syslog arn't running to log and you'll be fine
<MrLinux> ikonia : why Ubuntu 7.04 is not working good on my iBook ? Apears 2 screens .. on my sistem on I install it
<ikonia> MrLinux: I don't understand what your asking
<Profanephobia> MrLinux, are you saying it shows multiple installs?
<sashimi> Hello, please, is there someone out there using gusty with an ATI gfx card, and using the default free drivers ?
<MrLinux> Profanephobia : I meant that the screen is duble ..
<sid> sashimi: me
<Profanephobia> oh
<sid> !tell sashimi about ask
<sashimi> sid>  ok cool. do you use totem-gstreamer ?
<sashimi> when playing videos
<sid> sashimi: yes
<Profanephobia> MrLinux, so you see two desktops on one monitor? (sry im just trying to figure out whats going on)
<ikonia> Profanephobia: good lulck !
<MrLinux> Profanephobia : yes ..
<Profanephobia> MrLinux, my.. that is odd, one moment
<sashimi> sid>  awesome. could you please install gstreamer0.10-gl and gstreamer0.10-sdl (just for a test, you can trash them in 5min  ;))
<sashimi> sid>  I just want to confirm a couple of bugs
<MrLinux> Profanephobia ok ..
<poeloq> is it possible to tell ubuntu not to ask for the password for sudo or similar requests?
<ikonia> poeloq: yes, you need to edit the sudoers file
<sashimi> poeloq>  it is VERY UNWISE
<poeloq> sashimi: i know ;)
<Profanephobia> MrLinux, are you using yaboot?
<MrLinux> Profanephobia : I downloaded the Ubuntu 7.04 distro from the ubuntu web site .. and that apears .. realy I want the new version but I don't want to look like that
<poeloq> sashimi: is it possible to do it just for updates
<MrLinux> Profanephobia : offcorse
<sandaru1> poeloq: if you are going to use something in a shell script you can use "su" instead of "sudo"
<sashimi> poeloq>  I thing for security updates you can set for them to be automatically installed
<chilli_> hey people
<sashimi> hey chilli_
<chilli_> does any one have a moving matrix backround
<chilli_> i want one lol
<sashimi> sid>  still there :) ?
<Pici> chilli_: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<chilli_> ty
<sid> sashimi: I can't install stuff now, sorry
<Pici> !away > emgent_work (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<taz_> hi guys
<MrLinux> ikonia : now I have tty access ...
<MrLinux> ikonia : tell me what to do next
<sid> ikonia: ro single option to the linux kernel doesn't boot read only
<chilli_> so i have 2 download a program to make it
<sid> It still boots rw
<taz_> i need ur help. how it work with  cube,. u know it look like box move around
<ikonia> sid: it doesn't boot read only
<emgent_work> pici i'm not away.
<emgent_work> Pici wake up.
<ikonia> sid: you can't boot read only somethings will need write access
<mylogic_> my dellbuntu is so badass
<ikonia> sid: rescue mode should be enough to let you dd the disk
<mylogic_> 4 gigs of ram in a laptop should just be illegal 8)
<ikonia> !offtopic >mylogic_
<Pici> emgent_work: read the message
<nvictor> I'm trying to install a webclient for tinyerp and I'm following the instructions. when I do easy_install-2.4 eTiny, I get this error:  Could not find suitable distribution for Requirement.parse('eTiny')
<_Lucretia> right, sick of this. I upgraded my machine cos it kept thrashing like mad (due to some apps eating all memory - FF) which made my machine grind to a halt so a reboot is the only way out. Is there some daemon I can install that will kill off any app that uses too much or thrashes too much?
<emgent_> ....
<_Lucretia> right sick of this. I upgraded my machine cos it kept thrashing like mad (due to some apps eating all memory - FF) which made my machine grind to a halt so a reboot is the only way out. Is there some daemon I can install that will kill off any app that uses too much or thrashes too much?
<ikonia> nvictor contact your tiny support group
<_Lucretia> that's better
<ikonia> _Lucretia not really
<sipior> _Lucretia: actually, the kernel is supposed to do that already :)
<poeloq> _Lucretia_:  i have the same problem here at the moment
<_Lucretia_> poeloq: it's annoying, isn't it?
<_Lucretia_> sipior: it does a bad job then
<poeloq> _Lucretia_: what are the exact symptoms u get?
<sipior> _Lucretia_: Works For Me (TM). What app is causing the problem
<_Lucretia_> mental thrashing, keyboard locks up, mouse dead slow, display does shag all
<phanter> my automounted partition does not give me the rights I need (writing to it!)
<ikonia> _Lucretia_: whathardware is this running on
<phanter> How can I change that behaviour
<poeloq> _Lucretia_: sounds similar to what i have
<_Lucretia_> sipior: dunno, probably FF as I had a few windows open. but it happened when I did a make -j3 on binutils and started totem, so could be any
<IlluminaX> Is there a good HTML editor available for linux?
<ikonia> _Lucretia_ why are you making binutils
<ikonia> LinuxJuggalo: of course your machine is going to die with make -j3
<sipior> _Lucretia_: be interesting to see what "free" says as the symptoms occur
<Pici> !html | IlluminaX
<ubotu> IlluminaX: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Kalamarencu> potattoooo
<phanter> IlluminaX: what is a good html editor for you?
<ikonia> LinuxJuggalo: make -j3 will batter your machine
<kevin> hi kann hier jemand helfen?
<sipior> yeah, -j3?
<IlluminaX> phanter: Dreamweaver
<_Lucretia_> ikonia: binutils is tiny and takes no time to finish
<ikonia> _Lucretia_ make -j3 will hammer your machine
<_Lucretia_> ikonia: Intel Duo Core 2 E6600 2GB RAM, ATi X1950XT
<bazhang> !de | kevin
<ubotu> kevin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> _Lucretia_ 1.) binutils is core to ubuntu so I hope your not thinking or replacing it 2.) make -j3 will kill your machine for the duration of build
<phanter> IlluminaX: it runs via wine on windows. ubotu just gave you a nice list of native applicatoins (mostly not comparable with dreamweaver)
<Kalamarencu> !kompozer | IlluminaX:
<_Lucretia_> ikonia: cross compiling
<ubotu> IlluminaX:: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<ikonia> _Lucretia_: thats why your machine is getting hammered
<Kalamarencu> IlluminaX: try Kompozer
<IlluminaX> ok will try
<_Lucretia_> ikonia: It shouldn't last an hour tho, binutils will build in a few minutes on this machine with j3
<IlluminaX> is it free?
<egyn> Hi, i've recently discovered a problem. Booted up my acer notebook today when ubuntu gave me a message "PCI: MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated". After that the booting sequence halts. Have googled around a little but cant seem to find a good explanation. Any ideas?
<phanter> IlluminaX: is what free ?
<Joschi> sorry for joining and leaving, got some Powersave probs ...
<IlluminaX> komposer
<phanter> And what is free for you (as in beer or as in rights ?)
<ikonia> _Lucretia_: unless a thread isn't finishing, have you checkted for example with top to see whats hammering your box
<sipior> _Lucretia_: ikonia actually, i'm not so sure: can you reproduce the problem, and get the job load average and memory availability as things go south?
<ikonia> _Lucretia_: what are you cross compiling for
<Kalamarencu> IlluminaX:  it is free and is very close to Dreamweaver
<Kalamarencu> as layout
<_Lucretia_> ikonia: I can't do anything with the keyboard, so how am ?I supposed to do that?
<IlluminaX> Thanks!
<_Lucretia_> sipior: see above
<ikonia> _Lucretia_: your keyboard hangs for an hour ? maybe ssh in see if something like that responds
<_Lucretia_> ikonia: a test and arm-0elf
<sharperguy> anyone got any idea why anjuta is saying it cant find gtkmm/main.h when i definatly have libgtkmm-2.4-dev installed?
<Kalamarencu> IlluminaX: ANytime, let me know how it works for you
<phanter> can I change the automount behaviour so that normal users can use the usb disk (encrypted)?
<_Lucretia_> ikonia: can't no other machine to ssh in from
<ikonia> _Lucretia_: could try running top in one widow and running the make see if the top window freezes or stays live
<ikonia> _Lucretia_: run 2 top sessions one on memory one on cpu see what is being eaten
<Narada> hi; how can i remove or permanently disable avahi-daemon without removing other linked dependencies/
<sipior> _Lucretia_: i don't see a load average there, or memory availability data. did i miss a link?
<baah> Splash terminates at: "checking root file system" even though it doesn't fail?
<baah> using gutsy
<_Lucretia_> shit! think it's shafted my email "summary and folder mismatch even after sync"
<ikonia> _Lucretia_: careful on the language please
<IlluminaX> Thanks Kalamarencu
<phanter> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Guest16155> hello, i need help please, i would like to know how i can protect my apache server with password ?
<sipior> _Lucretia_: that's just evo getting confused. removing the index files will set it aright. course, it will have to rebuild the indices, but...
<ikonia> _Lucretia_: is it possible you have a disk issue ?
<_Lucretia_> ikonia: nope, cos it did it on my old machine and it's a new drive
<_Lucretia_> sipior: thanks, found that
<ikonia> _Lucretia_: very interesting
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Pici> fd
<_Lucretia_> sipior: can I get rid of the *.ev-summary-meta files as well as the *.ev-summary files?
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, a simple google search: http://www.brandx.net/support/buildingwebsites/passwords.shtml
<vlt> Pici: finch says "Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory"
<Cpudan80> For some reason, the Ubuntu splash screen doesn't show up on my Thinkpad T42.... any as to how to make it show up?
<sipior> _Lucretia_: believe so, yes. you've backups, yes? :-)
<vlt> Pici: any idea?
<Pici> vlt: I've never actually used finch, sorry.
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, does the word splash appear on the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.list?
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: lemme see
<vlt> Pici: hmmm, thanks anyway. Maybe it's because I'm running in runlevel S ...
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: That file doesn't even exist
<MasterShrek> menu.lst then Cpudan80
<Guest16155> MasterShrek: where i can find a guide for enabling htaccess option on apache server ?
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, i dont know, google it
<Guest16155> !htaccess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htaccess - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Guest16155> !.htaccess
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: It says quiet splash
<Pici> Guest16155: please ask in #apache
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: defoptions = quiet splash
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, well it should have a spash then, i dont know why it wouldnt
<chilli_> hey
<patrickkkk> whats is a good application to use to organize my music files into different folders
<chilli_> dows ony1 know how to use fluxbox
<ikonia> chilli_: join #fluxbox
<KI4IKL> Is there any way I can rever alsa back to where it was at fresh install?
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  be a little more verbose on what you need.. You install it. select it from the GDM sessions, and use it.
<ikonia> chilli_: http://www.fluxbox.org
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: Maybe the screen resolution is too high/low?
<chilli_> how to install it
<chilli_> i have the file
<Cpudan80> It should be 1024x768
<chilli_> then installed it
<chilli_> but now what
<ikonia> chilli_: re-install ubuntu using fluxbuntu you'll find it eaiser and more intergrated than tring to do it manually
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: vga is set to 791
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<ikonia> chilli_: there is also documentation on https://help.ubuntu.com
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, try setting vga to normal
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  no idea what you mean by 'have the file' you dont need to manually download it.
<babo> guys, since I've upgraded - qemu has stopped working. Gutsy has no frame buffer device ?
<babo> (!) Direct/Util: opening '/dev/fb0' and '/dev/fb/0' failed
<babo>  DirectFB/FBDev: Error opening framebuffer device!
<babo> (!) DirectFB/FBDev: Use 'fbdev' option or set FRAMEBUFFER environment variable.
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: vga=normal?
<chilli_> i have downloaded the program and installed it
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, yea
<chilli_> but now what
<ts_> How would I speed up a DD clone?.. I am cloning CF memory cards, and I use 'bs=4k'. It's only going 3mb/sec. Thanks
<ikonia> chilli_: how did you download it
<chilli_> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<babo> anyone have any ideas ?
<ikonia> chilli_: there is a guide on https://help.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  You install it. select it from the GDM sessions, and use it.
<sipior> ts_: a larger block size would help
<patrickkkk> whats is a good application to use to organize my music files into different folders?
<MasterShrek> chilli_, when u log in at your gdm, choose the session
<chilli_> whats GDM
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  log out of X. look at the menus on the GDM login screen
<ikonia> chilli_: how did you download it
<MasterShrek> !gdm
<ikonia> chilli_: there is a guide on https://help.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<babo> maybe it's SDL that isn't working ... ?
<qolo> I want to change my JAVA_HOME environment variable in /etc/enviornment, how can I reload the value after Ive changed w/o logging out and back in ?
<chilli_> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<chilli_> i dwonloaded it useing sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<qolo> nah get icewm
<ts_> sipior:  and how would I go about doing that?
<ikonia> chilli_: thats a good start
<MasterShrek> chilli_, the screen taht comes up when u boot up, that u log in at
<Dr_willis> theres a menu on the login screens that list all the installed window managers. You pick the one to use. and login - it will use the one you selected
<sipior> ts_: well, change bs to 64k, for example
<ikonia> chilli_: there is a guide on setting it up and configuring it within ubuntu on https://help.ubuntu.com
<chilli_> ok so i log out now
<chilli_> ansd run the GDE session
<chilli_> ok ill try ty
<qolo> also, how do I get to a text based startup instead of a GUI startup thing ?
<MasterShrek> qolo, sudo rc-update remove gdm    i think
<Dr_willis> qolo,  you can disable the gdm/kdm service and it will boot to the console.
<jund13> hallo
<qolo> well I have it booting to console now
<poeloq> ur an idiot osman
<qolo> but it still shows the graphic startup screen when its booting
<jund13> people
<tim167> hello, i need to boot into another operating system temporarily, can i do that via USB ? if yes, how ? thanks
<Some_Person> Anyone know why "libpostproc1d" on the Medibuntu servers is "not authenticated"?
<poeloq> sorry, wrong channel :O
<Dr_willis> qolo,  you are refering to the bootsplash then. use the nosplash option for the kernel in menu.lst
<Creed> Anyone have experience with BIND and setting up a custom tld (internal use only)?
<OldPink> Will firefox 3.0 Beta (current) be put in the repoistories to replace the current gran paradiso alpha in Gutsy?
<qolo> Dr_willis: thanks!
<ikonia> Outburst: very doubtful
<ikonia> OldPink: bery doubtful
<Outburst> JA!
<ikonia> Outburst: sorry
<Outburst> bery?
<OldPink> ikonia: Why?
<ikonia> Creed: yes tons
<ikonia> OldPink: because gutsy is stable so why put beta software in
<Creed> ikonia, any guide or howto you can recommend?
<jund13> hello how can i play rmvb files in linux?
<ikonia> OldPink: also mass amount of work to re-intergrate different versions
<OldPink> ikonia: The same reason they put alpha software in?
<ikonia> OldPink: such as ?
<tim167> how can I boot from a USB drive ? thanks
<OldPink> ikonia: Gran Paradiso Alpha. Search the repositories
<ikonia> Creed: none really, I'm sure google will through up some how tos, ask in #bind or ask me
<Creed> ikonia, I think hes referring to the alpha ff3 being in the gutsy repos.
<ikonia> OldPink: thats alpha software that was packaged and install before gutsy was released,
<ikonia> Creed: oooh
<lu_cir> ciao
<ikonia> OldPink: thats in the development repo's
<lu_cir> anyone speak italian _)
<lu_cir> _?
<ikonia> !it >lu_cir
<lu_cir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<OldPink> ikonia, Yeah. Will they but the beta there?
<lu_cir> oki
<ikonia> OldPink: who knows, maybe maybe not
<ikonia> OldPink: sorry I thought you meant will they migrate it to stable
<ikonia> OldPink: I dounbt very much firefox3 will ever be in gutsy stable repo's
<jund13> rmvb files in ubuntu?
<jund13> howto
<ikonia> jund13: thats not a question
<Creed> ikonia, alright, well I want to set up windows like hostnames using BIND. Like have an entry in BIND to point "creed" to 10.0.0.1, etc.
<folk_theory> ff3!!
<hejinqian> irc://irc.beyondyou.com, #linuxfire
<Some_Person> Would it hurt to install "kubuntu-desktop" on an Ubuntu system even if "libpostproc1d" is "not authenticated" on the Medibuntu servers?
<Creed> ikonia, Im a Windows server guy so BIND is pretty new to me.
<cox> how do i change the permissions on a folder so all can write to it?
<chilli_> there was nothing on the screen
<ikonia> chilli_: read the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com it walks you thorugh how to set it up
<chilli_> oik ty
<ikonia> Creed: have a look for a guide and if you have specific questions I'll be happy to help
<erUSUL> osxdude|desktop: (sorry i was away) the command is 'sudo passwd username'
<chilli_> gkrellm is nof fully operating
<crypt> nick hasan_kir
<Some_Person> Would someone please answer me?
<chilli_> were is the document
<ikonia> Some_Person: not if they don't know or don't want the hassle of your question
<jussi01> !patience > Some_Person
<jund13> how can i play real media files in ubuntu ? please guys
<ikonia> chilli_: for the LAST time https://help.ubuntu.com
<chilli_> i know im am on that site
<chilli_> were on the site
<ikonia> chilli_: use the search function
<Creed> Some_Person, authentication can usually be fixed by doign a sudo apt-get update, if it still doesnt go away, it really doessnt break anything.
<chilli_> ok ty
<sipior> cox: chmod o+wx <dirname>
<jussi01> !restricted > jund13
<threexk> Hello.  My panel crashed (with task list, etc.)  Does anyone know how to restart it?
<lu_cir> ciao
<lu_cir> c-[ qualcuno
<lu_cir> che mi pu;
<patrickkkk> whats is a good application to use to organize my music files into different folders?
<lu_cir> aiutare
<ikonia> lu_cir: go then #!
<sipior> cox: be sure you want to do that, though, because those folks will be able to delete files as well, unless you set the sticky bit as well
<chilli_> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html#other-desktop-kde i found this one thats all
<jussi01> threexk: alt + f2 -> gnome-panel iirc
<Billenium> BRB
<sipior> patrickkkk: doesn't quite answer your question, but i generally find it is better for a program like exaile or amarok to organise my music, independant of how it is arranged on the filesystem
<sipior> patrickkkk: YMMV, of course
<cox> sipior: i think i'm barking up the wrong tree, i've gotta give php the permissions to write to a folder
<cox> sipior: any ideas?
<babo> guys, since I've upgraded - qemu has stopped working. Gutsy has no frame buffer device ?
<Some_Person> Creed: thanks, that fixed it
<babo> (!) Direct/Util: opening '/dev/fb0' and '/dev/fb/0' failed
<babo>  DirectFB/FBDev: Error opening framebuffer device!
<babo> (!) DirectFB/FBDev: Use 'fbdev' option or set FRAMEBUFFER environment variable.
<babo> anyone have any ideas ?
<babo> maybe it's SDL that isn't working ... ?
<hejinqian> 有没有人在啊
<sipior> cox: if the user php is in it's own group, you could change the group owner of the directory to match
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hejinqian> 如何使用irc
<cox> sipior: sorry for my newbie questions, but if the owner is everyone surely it's fine
<ikonia> cox: how can the owner be everyone
<ikonia> cox: only one person can be the owner
<sipior> cox: no worries, everyone starts out a newbie
<osxdude|desktop> erUSUL. Ok. thanks
<Dr_willis> back when i was a newbie - the big argument was C64 or Apple.
<Dr_willis> :)
<cox> ikonia: basically, i'm trying to install a web app, and it's telling me that i've gotta make sure php has write permissions to that directory, where the web app is being installed
<iratiku> I've got two physical disks... i want to erase the second one : i'm assuming /dev/hda is my primary drive.... i go to fdisk and it doesn't work on /dev/hdb ... until /dev/hdd... i've erased the partition table ... but it seems there is still something being automounted when ioctl() is called to reread the partition table..... a device shows up in /media/ ... "/boot" ... how do i find out what device that is linked to so i can erase the pa
<iratiku> rtition table on the second drive properly ?
<mickvdv> hello
<ikonia> cox: php is run through apache, so you need to make sure that either/any apache user/group has write permissions to the dir or the dir is world writeable
<chilli_> this is so gay
<mickvdv> what?
<chilli_> i vcant get fluxbox working
<ikonia> chilli_: don't be offensive
<ikonia> cox: does that make sense
<chilli_> i have installed it using simmatic
<Creed> ikonia, Ok, what I want to know is how I can set up BIND to point www.creed.123 to 10.0.0.1. I also want others to be able to use my DNS server and be able to access www.creed.123 using their browser or any other software.
<mickvdv> try openbox?
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  you dont see the entry on the gdm login screen?
<erUSUL> iratiku: maybe 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/'
<chilli_> i do
<g-e> hey!
<g-e> is there a way to stop gnome-terminal from wrapping text?
<grindcore> good afternoon
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  and......... clarify 'dont work' then. :)
<chilli_> but iwhen i run it its blank
<chilli_> sorrie
<g-e> i want long lines in my bash.
<chilli_> its just a blue screen
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  you right click  and dont get a menu?
<chilli_> with nothing on it
<ikonia> Creed now thats totally possible, but not straight forward, as you need 2 bind servers, on public static facing internet address, that are setup to host your domain, but rememebr the view the public gets will need to be public addresses
<grindcore> is here somebody running ubuntu on HP notebook 6715b ?
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  thats about what it looks like. :)
<mickvdv> http://apexlinux.blogspot.com/2007/05/how-to-install-customize-and-configure.html
<chilli_> there is one down the bottm
<babo> why doesn't gutsy have a framebuffer in /dev ?
<mickvdv> there they tell you how it works
<ikonia> chilli_: whats this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox?highlight=%28fluxbox%29
<Dr_willis> fluxbox is very minimal.  a little panel, and a right click menu is all it is.
<ikonia> chilli_: dolly mixtures ?
<chilli_> how od i run flies or go on the net
<ikonia> chilli_: I told you to read that guide
<chilli_> kk
<Creed> ikonia, my windows dns server will handle all roothints related stuff, i want my ubuntu one using bind to handle internal names.
<ikonia> chilli_: too late now, you've burnt your support up with me
<chilli_> sorrie
<mickvdv> openbox, looks a lot like fluxbox
<chilli_> whats better
<ikonia> Creed: well you can't do that, you need 2 dns server per zone, so both will have to handle extneral and internal lookups
<Pici> !best | chilli_
<ubotu> chilli_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<loguser1> can i run windows (that is preinstalled on a partition) from linux kubuntu at the same time?
<ikonia> loguser1: in a virtualised machine, sure
<RobertCWD> Creed: Sorry to jump in but is this purely for internal / dev stuff?
<babo> what are the .iso files that come with the vmware download ? I have a windows.iso file that's nearly 30MB ...
<grindcore> can someone tell me how i can activate my graphic ati radeon xpress 1250 - i cannot install ubuntu. thanks for help
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  i normally use the right click menu, upen up a terminal and type 'firefox' :)
<Creed> ikonia, i just want the internal one working, i dont mind so much about internet queries.
<chilli_> ok ty
<ikonia> Creed: you still need 2 dns servers
<loguser1> ikonia how. which one
<ikonia> Creed: although you can host on the same box, just different IP's
<Dr_willis> chilli_,  you may want to get some more linux fundamentals learned befor tackling fluxbox.
<ikonia> loguser1: sorry, what was your question
<Creed> RobertCWD, we're studying DNS in our exchange 2003 class and im fairly ahead so im deciding to play around with what each OS has to offer in terms of dns.
<Denyerec> I installed xubuntu-desktop, but it doesn't quite seem to have the same level of detail in tools that I remember from normal Ubuntu (It's been a while)
<chilli_> i carnt right click
<Denyerec> EG, when I go to manage users and groups, I can't see the group www-data even though I KNOW that group exists
<Denyerec> What gives?
<ikonia> Denyerec: xubuntu is a different desktop than gnome
<loguser1> can i run windows (that is preinstalled on a partition) from linux kubuntu at the same time?
<Denyerec> Yes, I'm aware of that, though someone in here mentioned that most of the gnome tools would still be present / work
<ikonia> loguser1: you need to use a virtual machine then point the disk for the virtual machine at your windows disks
<ikonia> Denyerec: yes, most will
<ikonia> Denyerec: not all
<grindcore> can someone tell me how i can activate my graphic ati radeon xpress 1250 - i cannot install ubuntu. thanks for help
<leon_pegg> loguser1: yes you can using vmware qemu, etc...
<chilli_> ok ill try again
<Denyerec> something as basic as user management though, I would have expected to be complete.
<cox> ikonia: sorry mate, yeh it does, how would is set it so apache has the right permissions?
<Denyerec> But the XUbuntu one seems a little crippled.
<Pici> grindcore: If you dont get any video using the Desktop install CD, try using the alternate CD.
<Denyerec> unless there's a "Tick to show hidden things" option hidden away somewhere
<ikonia> cox chown the dir to apache or the apache user/group then chmod it so that either/or the user/group is writeable or make it world writable
<loguser1> leon_pegg: which will be the best vm         virtual box, vmware, qemu, or any other.
<ArthurArchnix> RE: loguser1's question, really, I thought you had to convert the partition to an image that the vm could use?
<leon_pegg> Depends on what you need
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix I thouhgt you can point it at a device eg: /dev/sda1 for example, not certain not a big vmware user
<leon_pegg> I myself use VMware Workstation (work paid for it)
<RobertCWD> Creed: ah ok. Then bind is definitely where you should be looking. I wasn't aware that 2 IPs was a requirement for internal DNS though
<leon_pegg> but I have had good results from qemu
<nDevastator> anyone here use eclipse ?
<mickvdv> virtualbox rulez
<ikonia> RobertCWD probably not for internal as you won't do internet update to the registery
<cox> ikonia: chown apache /var/www?
<leon_pegg> and VMware server
<loguser1> leon_pegg: which will be the best vm         virtual box, vmware, qemu, or any other.
<ikonia> cox: thats good
<Creed> RobertCWD, neither was I :S On Windows its just adding an A entry for a hostname and all is gravy, BIND is a little over my head.
<ikonia> !best >loguser1
<mickvdv> i beleve in ubuntu the apache user is www-data
<ikonia> mickvdv could well be
<mickvdv> on dapper it is
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: Cool. You're correct. Nice.
<leon_pegg> loguser1: I really could not tell you what software would be best for you
<RobertCWD> ikonia: that's what I thought ... internally you can bend the RFC a little :)
<cox> ikonia: unfortunatly it's telling me it's an invalid user
<ikonia> RobertCWD yes, totally
<leon_pegg> loguser1: all I could do is give my opinions
<ArthurArchnix> loguser1: Here's a how-to I came across: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380699
<loguser1> ikonia:  most used.............
<ikonia> cox the user is www-data - check your commands, when I said apache user I meant the suer that operates apache, check things out for yourself don't follow blind
<RobertCWD> Creed: If I may, if you don't want to get your hands dirty with BIND from the command line then the WebMin module works realy well
<ikonia> loguser1: again thats totally subjective
<ArthurArchnix> loguser1: You don't need to use vmplayer, that's just to illustrate the point.
<loguser1> leon_pegg: most used?
<ikonia> Creed: I would STRONGLY suggest against webmind
<cox> ikonia: nice one, cheers for the heads up
<ikonia> webmin
<ikonia> cox: no problem
<Creed> RobertCWD, lol the command line is making more sense to me then the webmin module.
<ikonia> cox: just don't want you geting in problem
<ikonia> cox: it was mickvdv who spotted the user mistake to kudos to mickvdv
<cox> ikonia: i was just looking on finding the list of users so i was half way there :P
<leon_pegg> VMware server is used alot (but dont install from ubuntu repos)
<RobertCWD> ikonia: mind if i ask why?
<loguser1> well there are best that have more options. easy to used. used by majority ppl.  are stable. thats whats best is
<ikonia> RobertCWD the config required is limiting, there are MASSIVE security holes in it and lots of bugs
<ikonia> loguser1: again totally subjective, try them and see which one YOU like
<mickvdv> ikonia ty
<grindcore> Pici which another disc u mean ? i have just one(downloaded) ubuntu desktop 7.10 amd64
<ikonia> mickvdv credit where due
<loguser1> ikonia:  ok. what options do i have. and is there a place where i can get their details.?
<ikonia> loguser1: people have given you options in this channel, vmwware, qemu, kvm etc
<grindcore> Pici - or if is possible - I would like to install ubuntu ultimate 1.5 - but same problem,... :(
<loguser1> k
<Pici> grindcore: Yes, On the ubuntu.com download page there is checkbox where you can select the alternate disk image.
<ikonia> grindcore: ubuntuultiamte is an unsupported unofficial product, nothing to do with ubuntu
<Pici> ikonia: Thanks, you're too fast for me today.
<ikonia> Pici: ;)
<nDevastator> grindcore: ill let you know theres still problems with the amd64
<ffighter> hello
<nDevastator> grindcore: i ended up just going with the 32bit version myself
<grindcore> so what I should do ? and which version download ? thx for help to everyone
<RobertCWD> ikonia: fair enough. was just thinking it may ease understanding of the different config files
<nDevastator> just get the i386 version grindcore.... it will work fine for you
<zerby_> question: how to install gtk 2.10: apt-get ...... (needed to install aurora)
<ikonia> RobertCWD nah, its a terrible solution, (in my opinion) forces bind into a weak config
<zerby_> ikonia the mount problem is solved
<ikonia> zerby_: good
<zerby_> thank you for helping out
<ikonia> welcome
<grindcore> nDevastator - and my ati will work - ati xpress 1250  ? because i cannot install ubuntu 64,...
<zerby_> question: how to install gtk 2.10: apt-get ...... (needed to install aurora)
<ikonia> zerby_: I don't think 2.10 is in the repo
<mickvdv> i think it will work
<EdgEy> hello, i've just installed another operating system and grub has been removed, how can I reinstall it ? my linux partitions are still there
<zerby_> ah ok
<zerby_> tx ikonia
<nDevastator> grindcore: honestly cannot say... i have no exp with the ati cards
<ikonia> !grub >EdgEy
<OldPink> Anyone think of some cool adjectives? 0.o domain ideas
<ikonia> OldPink:  this is ubuntu support not a chat channel
<nDevastator> grindcore: i would google gutsy and that card and see what you have to do
<genii> buntumaniacs
<OldPink> ikonia: Banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for apparent bot abuse. And repeating ubotu's "Kylie Minogue pitied Mr. T and now she has cancer" joke
<ikonia> OldPink that doesn't make it acceptable in here
<ikonia> OldPink: this is a support channel only
<ddddd> how to  remove al packages and only keep the linux-image-generic(and dependent packages) + ubuntu minimal(and dependent packages) metapackages ?
<ikonia> ddddd thats pretty much impossible
<ganeshhegde> how to bring all icons like firefox,....together and when mouse is moved over it it will come up (desktop effect)?
<ddddd> ok can you explain ?
<silent> does anyone know how to mount ntfs-3g in fstab giving users permission to mount? 'users' isn't working
<ikonia> ddddd: everything is linked together so removing stuff will break
<LeChacal> hi, how do i get to a CLI without the x running and i need to have run level 3
<zerby_> ikonia is it safe to install gtk 2.10+ in GG?
<ikonia> zerby_: is it in the repo ?
<ikonia> LeChacal: disable gdm startup in run level 3
<zerby_> ikonia i ma not sure how to get it:
<zerby_> question: how to install gtk 2.10: apt-get ...... (needed to install aurora)
<ikonia> zerby_: search synaptic
<ganeshhegde> ikonia:do u remember me?I made compiz work wid ati radeon card...
<genii> LeChacal: You want it always to boot this way or just now for some purpose?
<zerby_> apt-cache search gtk |grep 2.10 gives just 3 hits, ikonia
<ddddd> so there is no commanline opton to remove all packages and keep a minimal install ?
<silent> ddddd, thats what 'cli install' is for
<iratiku> when I do ls -l /dev/disk/by-label ... it shows boot -> ../../hdd1 .... how do i change that label?
<Pici> !minimal | ddddd
<ubotu> ddddd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> ganeshhegde: no sorry
<grindcore> nDevastator http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso    - is this good selection ? I'm newbie in linux , sorry for this questions,... :)
<ganeshhegde> Pici:how to bring all icons like firefox,....together and when mouse is moved over it it will come up (desktop effect)?
<Pici> ganeshhegde: I dont understand what you are asking.
<ddddd> yes i know but i was thinking about the possibillity
<Creed> How do I flush/refresh the DNS cache?
<ganeshhegde> Pici:30 sec...i ll send a link..
<adac> wher do i have to hook in so that my swap will be used as less as possible...or better only when it is really needed
<ikonia> Creed: stop and start bind on the server, on the desktop thats up to your OS
<EdgEy> thanks for the grub help, sorted now :)
<ikonia> EdgEy: well done
<nDevastator> grindcore: lemme look, i am not much better i am nub myself but i will try to help i went thru this just a couple of weeks ago
<LeChacal> genii:just once so that i can install some Nvideo drives, it is what it wants
<nDevastator> grindcore: oh here hold on ill send you the one you want
<belleke> can someone help me?I would lik to install a minimal system with a window manager.but i would like that fbpanel starts together with for example : openbox how can you do this?
<ganeshhegde> Pici:http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3132740038312792392&q=compiz+fusion+ubuntu&total=517&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=8
<ikonia> belleke: define minimal system
<nDevastator> grindcore: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<RB2> Hey everyone, Quick question. I installed an app via a DEB package. (double-clicked on the package file). How do I uninstall the application? It doesn't show up in Synaptic.
<ganeshhegde> Pici:in this video...at the bottom all icons come..
<ikonia> RB2: apt-get remvoe ?
<ikonia> remove
<nDevastator> grindcore: if you go there... if your newb you might want to get the feisty version (v6) instead of gutsy because it is more stable
<RB2> ikonia, Since it didn't come from a repo, will that still work?
<Sharpie> i need a program to backup my -music- to another HD (which will make a copy of the folder, and delete/add the necessary files in the target dir). any suggestions
<nDevastator> grindcore: and just choose the standard personal computer option
<Dr_willis> RB2,  i would say look closer in synaptic. it should be in there.
<nDevastator> grindcore: that will get you the 32bit version
<ganeshhegde> Pici:at time 1:26
<ikonia> RB2: yes, or use dpkg -l to find it
<Creed> ikonia, is this a valid config to make it so x / test.xnet resolve to 10.0.0.1? http://pastebin.com/m5dc8ff03
<ikonia> ganeshhegde: try #compiz-fusion for effects advice
<zamarax> hey guys, before I jump head over heals on this one, I want to know if it's possibly and any problems I might expect to come across, I have a dedicated sever hosting a website and I want to rsync that to a locally installed computer incase the server ever fails, is that easy enough?
<ganeshhegde> ikonia:k...
<RB2> It shows up with dpkg, should it show in Synaptic?
<grindcore> nDevastator ok :)
<ddddd> i can remove every single package by hand and check if it not removes the metapackages but that is a long way :-D
<ikonia> Creed: that looks reasonable
<Creed> zamarax, if your host gives you shell access or rsync then its perfectly fine.
<ikonia> Creed: is proethues a host on the internet ?
<zamarax> yes they do
<ubuntu____> good evening, having trouble with my ubuntu <-> XP internet connection sharing... googled but mmh just getting icmp reply: destination unreachable..
<zamarax> any recommendations or reading material to accomplish this?
<Creed> ikonia, yes, prometheus has a A pointer to my home IP.
<grindcore> ikonia what u think about selection of ubuntu for my laptop - amd64 tl-60, 2gb ram, ati radeon xpress 1250,... :)
<ikonia> ubuntu____: how are you doing  connection sharing ?
<hejinqian> 不会英文，来这里真的很能混
<ikonia> grindcore use 32 bit
<ikonia> Creed looks a solid file
<nDevastator> thats what i was telling him ikonia
<nDevastator> ;D
<iratiku> when I do ls -l /dev/disk/by-label ... it shows boot -> ../../hdd1 .... how do i change that label?
<x_or> I am trying to install ubuntu in Brazil.  I downloaded the CD after about ten hours and it looks like it is corrupted.  It does boot into the liveCD mode, and I am actually typing using Ubuntu.  However, the installer will not work, it complains of a disk error.  Does anyone know if I can run the installer manually, perhaps downloading the installer packages via the network connection?
<nDevastator> i just got finished going thru all that a couple weeks ago
<grindcore> ikonia and feisty or gutsu ?
<ikonia> grindcore: 7.10
<Creed> ikonia, I've restarted bind and it resolves it using opendns.org (had it set up as DNS forwarders before, not anymore).
 * ArthurArchnix is trying to count how many conversations ikonia, but runs out of fingers.
<ubuntu____> ikonia, [inet] --- [router] --- [wlanaccesspoint] *** [ubuntu] -- XP eth1 is wlan with internet.. eth0 is connected to the XP comp via switch
<ikonia> Creed: well done, just FYI: RFC's don't allow non routable addresses on the internet
<ikonia> ubuntu____: which machine is doing the sharing ?
<grindcore> nDevastator - i just want to check more thoughts from more people, nothing against u :)
<ubuntu____> the ubuntu system ikonia
<ubuntu____> ubuntu 7
<ikonia> ubuntu____: how are you doing the sharing, what software ?
<Creed> ikonia, nothing resolves though :( I ping test.xnet and it pings some totally random Internet IP.
<ubuntu____> ikonia, dnsmasq ipmasq and iptables
<brobostigon> hi
<brobostigon> good evening
<ArthurArchnix> grindcore: You're building that pc?
<ikonia> Creed can you show me in a pastebin ?
<nDevastator> grindcore: oh heheh i didnt notice you asked him... by all means im no expert
<ikonia> ubuntu____: have you got ipforwarwd set ?
<Creed> ikonia, yeah one sec
<nDevastator> anyone on here familiar with GWT
<ubuntu____> ikonia, I've used this howto: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html#more-182 .. there was nothing about ipforwardwd
<Creed> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m592b5da7
<ikonia> ubuntu____: I can't be bothered to read all that, have you enabled ipforwarding
<x_or> Or, does anyone know if I can run ubiquity in a "network" mode so it pulls the packages down manually?
<Makt> hey guys I just installed Ubuntu and I'm wondering what I can do to optimise it
<ubuntu____> ikonia, # echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward .. I think so
<Sharpie> Makt: press the 'optimize' button
<RB2> Dr_willis, It shows up with dpkg, but not in synaptic. Synaptic's just for packages from the repos, right?
<taz_> hi guys
<ikonia> Creed: thats because your not the SOA for the xnet domain (I don't even thing there is a domain called xnet) what dns server is your client set to use ?
<swill> Im on Gutsy...  are there solutions that work yet for the suspend/hibernate problem with fglrx???
<taz_>  any one know how work with cube ??
<grindcore> ArthurArchnix - I'm afraid i have this congig in laptop - HP Compaq 6715b - crap :(
<ikonia> swill: not that I'm aware of
<ArthurArchnix> Makt: You might find some guides on the forums. My advice is proceed slowly, try one thing at a time. Go slow.
<Makt> rofl
<Sharpie> taz_: #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> taz_: yes
<Pici> !cube | taz_
<ubotu> taz_: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<taz_> yes that one
<Creed> ikonia, lol Im trying to set up xnet as my custom internal TLD, I dont want it resolving on the Internet.
<ArthurArchnix> grindcore: I see, so you already own it.
<ikonia> Creed: .xnet is not a FQD
<swill> GRRRR, how can you ship a distro that totally alienates all of its professional laptop users....
<ikonia> Creed: also what dns server is your client using ?
<taz_> can u help me step to step please
<ikonia> swill: it doesn't
<Creed> ikonia, for internal names it doesnt have to be anything valid, its something Im making myself right now.
<grindcore> ArthurArchnix yep :( u dont want to buy this laptop ? ;)
<Sharpie> taz_:  we told you, go to #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> Creed: for bind - it has to be a valid name
<ArthurArchnix> grindcore: I'm good thanks.
<Creed> ikonia, using prometheus (BIND server) as my DNS on my client.
<ikonia> Creed: although as its internal you don't have to own it ;)
 * CoasterMaster is a professional laptop user
<Creed> ikonia, BIND cant do custom TLD's?
 * sipior is a professional laptop abuser
<ikonia> Creed: I don't think so, its not like ldap and active directory
 * Sharpie is a professional laptop rapist
<ikonia> Creed: but don't quote me on that
<swill> ikonia: it makes it really hard for us to work if we are giving presentations and such...  'one sec, just let me restart my computer'...
<Creed> ikonia, :( Guess Ill have to stick to windows for custom tld work.
<grindcore> ArthurArchnix :) so u know what crap is it ;) dont blame ya :)
<ikonia> Creed: I will check up on that though as I'm not certain
<swill> ikonia: if i know this was going to be a problem i would have NEVER upgraded...
<Sharpie> i need a program to backup my -music- to another HD (which will make a copy of the folder, and delete/add the necessary files in the target dir). any suggestions?
<Creed> ikonia, alright, Ill keep banging my head at this lol
<grindcore> CoasterMaster - so u dont want aswell gooood laptop ? :)
<sipior> swill: feisty is still there, why not downgrade?
<ikonia> Creed: if you do nslookup on your client does it 1.) use your server 2.) report the correct address ?
<swill> ikonia: is there some sort of timeline for when it will get working again?  downgrading is scary, not sure what else will break
<Creed> ikonia, yup, shows it using 10.0.1.1 (localhost) as the DNS server.
<ikonia> swill: no its a bug its fixed when it can be. Is there a bug for it logged ?
<sipior> why would downgrading break anything? it's what you were running before
<ikonia> Creed: so on the server it works and if you ping it from the server does it hit 10.0.1.1
<drewzf> Has anyone seen Google OS?
<ikonia> sipior: I think synpatic may have a few issues meeting dependencies ont he downgrade
<grindcore> ArthurArchnix :) have u got some experience with ubuntu ultimate ?
<ikonia> drewzf: this is ubuntu support not a gernal chat channel
<drewzf> /s/seen/used/
<Drake> I keep getting an error from my monitor that the "frequency is out of range" when i go to play a full screen game... any ideas how to keep the frequncy in range?
<sipior> ikonia: by downgrade, i mean: reinstall the older os, no mucking about with synaptic
<ikonia> grindcore: ubuntu ultimate is not an official distro supported by ubuntu and not supported here
<ikonia> sipior: good call
<drewzf> ikonia: Where is the general chat channel?
<DK> Can someone help me out? i'm trying to install ubuntu for 64 bit computers off of the alternate install. I'm not sure how to partition the hard drive to allow both OSes to be on this computer
<Creed> ikonia, pinging from the server or using nslookup resolves it to 208.67.219.137 which Im guessing is a OpenDNS server...actually it is a OpenDNS server.
<ikonia> drewzf: ##linux #ubuntu-offtopic
<swill> ikonia: last time i saw a bug for it they were saying stuff about needing new fglrx drivers to be released.  new ones were released and aparently it only made the problem worse (from what i hear).  there was a problem with SLAB vs SLUB or something???
<ikonia> Creed: that makes sense
<Sharpie> i need a program to backup my -music- to another HD (which will make a copy of the folder, and delete/add the necessary files in the target dir). any suggestions?
<drewzf> This is Ubuntu related
<ikonia> swill: check the bug status
<ikonia> drewzf: google os isn't
<drewzf> totally not offtopic
<drewzf> Yes it is
<Creed> ikonia, why would it resolve to that? :( I have a A record set to resolve it to 10.0.0.1.
<drewzf> it's based off of Ubuntu ... rofl.
<ikonia> drewzf: this is an ubuntu SUPPORT channel
<jelabarre> Sharpie: I have usually done it with rsync.  Of course, the problem I've usually encountered is when I'm syncing to/from a FAT32 or NTFS partition.  The timestamps on those filesystems are a little too slack for rsync
<drewzf> ikonia: Take a chill pill
<grindcore> ikonia - i know - I just want to ask somebody who was using this or still using - what think about this one,... thats all :)
<swill> ikonia: thanks...  :)
<ikonia> Creed: show me your /etc/resolv.con
<ikonia> drewzf: I am
<ikonia> grindcore: it is not supported/discussed in here
<ArthurArchnix> grindcore: This channel is more for specific questions, you should check out #ubuntu-offtopic for ubuntu talk
<Sharpie> jelabarre: yeah but rsync is a bit annoying, is there a good front end prog for it?
<jelabarre> I think there's a switch to allow for the slack, but I aven't looked into it yet
<bthornton> I've just created a user on my Ubuntu box that, upon logging in, I want to only be able to run one program.  So I've set up the ~/.Xsession file to do this, and it works well; however, it's still possible to login with a GNOME session via GDM.  Is there any way I can ensure that this user will *ONLY* log in with the ~/.Xsession file?
<Creed> ikonia, bleh thought I removed it from there lol Have opendns servers still listed. Let me take them out and see.
<ikonia> Creed: ;)
<kresna> hi
<ikonia> Creed: dhcp from your router to your server ;)
<DK> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 64 bit off the alternate CD. Can someone help me partition my harddrive without erasing anything i've got on there?
<jelabarre> Sharpie: http://freshmeat.net/projects/grsync/
<Creed> ikonia, dhcp disabled everywhere :) all static assignments until I get this working right.
<grindcore> ArthurArchnix ok, no worries :) if u know someone who need laptop, let me know ;)
<ikonia> Creed: good call
<mohamed_> hello all, how can i restart xdm without any application only i want run one application alone ?
<ikonia> mohamed_: just launch the one application you want
<Drake> does anyone know what it means when the monitor says "Frequency out of range"??
<ikonia> Drake: it means the config for your monitor is not compatible wiht your hardware on the monitor
<caspar> mick ben je hier?
<ikonia> !de | caspar
<ubotu> caspar: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kontza> Hi there, I've got a specific question about libxine 1.1.8 found in backports. Should the 'import library' be also included in the package, or am I lookgin from the wrong place?
<Creed> ikonia, ok my resolv.conf only has 10.0.1.1 listed but nslookup/ping still resolves to opendns.
<spiderfire> hello
<Assassyn> Couldn`t find task samba-server -- on Ubuntu 7.10 DVD
<LoganTheRed> So I have an XBox 360 and I'm currently using Orb on my desktop to transcode/stream my video files to it.  I'm wanting to replace that with an Ubuntu based server but I can't find any good software to do that that runs under Linux.
<spiderfire> whats the best sound sequencer for making music?
<ikonia> Creed: thats interesting
<Drake> ikonia: if i change settings on the program causing it from full screen on startup to windowed will it work? or will i still get the error?
<Creed> ikonia, I dont think restarting bind flushes the DNS cache, Ill go google it.
<Assassyn> error when installing samba server from Ubuntu 7.10 DVD
<ikonia> Drake: I suspect you'll still get the problem
<ikonia> Creed: it doesn't flush client cash, just server cash
<Creed> ikonia, ah, know what clears client?
<ikonia> Creed: cash??? cache
<Drake> ikonia: i am on the same monitor now ... (only happens when i start the program
<ikonia> Creed: thats an interesting question
<ikonia> Drake: then its probably the program that changes the mode of th emonitor
<Creed> ikonia, looks like theres third party tools to do it hmm
<Drake> okay...
<ikonia> Creed: thats surprising
<eltew> hey can someone help me enable dvd video playback in ubuntu 7.10?  I downloaded the ubuntu-restricted-extras pack and it didn't work.  I downloaded vlc player and it didn't work.  i'm running out of ideas.
<pr1r> ok im a little frustrated (understatement) and i need help... i have 2 graphics cards that i have tried separately to run 2 monitors off of one is an nvidia geforce fx 5200 the other is an ati radeon 9700... i cant get desktop effects to work on either of these cards but a crappy dell from 98 can run em without a card... why cant i run desktop effects and how do i get my 2nd monitor to work when screens and graphics wount help me? thanks in
<pr1r> advance
<Creed> ikonia, restarting networking does it, brb (maybe)
<ikonia> Creed: ahhhh its the name caching daemon
<ikonia> Creed: well done
<SySRoot74> eltew, did you try any of the tools supplied by GNOME or other?
<ikonia> Creed: ncd
<spiderfire> pr1r: maybe someone in
<eltew> i tried a couple, it keeps telling me it doesnt have the plugin to support dvd.  i thought that the ubuntu-restricted-extras pack had that.
<Assassyn> ayone can help pls
<spiderfire> #nvidia can help
<ikonia> Assassyn: with what
<silent> does anyone know how to mount ntfs-3g in fstab giving users permission to mount? 'users' isn't working
<pr1r> spiderfire: i have the ati card in here right now
<babu> anyone , could you pls tell me how to install flash player missing plugins
<Assassyn> i downloadede 2 isos from main server ad both hae problems
<ikonia> Assassyn: what do you want me to do about that ?
<Creed> ikonia, bah still resolves to opendns
<SySRoot74> elt, the movie player will sometimes download the codecs needed
<spiderfire> pr1r: your not using 2 vid cards then?
<Assassyn> give me a link that has isos ok
<pr1r> spiderfire: no, i just tried 2 separate cards for the same action = 1 card 2 displays
<pr1r> babu: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player9
<Assassyn> when i use the ubuntu 7.10 dvd i get to the server selection screen, but samba server doesn \`t work
<scrillaz> hello got a problem with ffmpeg encoding vids
<eltew> SySRoot74: which is why i downloaded VLC but it didnt work.  I tried totem-xine and totem-gstreamer
<b4d> hi, is there any repo that has more up-to-date or unstable packages?
<ikonia> Assassyn: try another mirror
<ikonia> b4d: example
<bthornton> Is it possible to force a user to log in with a specific session, even though GDM might recommend a different session (i.e. a user is "forced" to use KDE even though they might have selected GNOME from the login screen)?
<babu> could you pls tell me how to install flash player missing plugins
<scrillaz> unsupported codec
<spiderfire> pr1r: well dont feel bad cause mine doesnt work either..
<Assassyn> but in logs
<pr1r> babu: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player9
<ikonia> !flash | babu
<ubotu> babu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Assassyn> in los i get: Couldn`t find task samba-server
<Sharpie> jelabarre: grsync was perfect, thx alot! =D
<Assassyn> same goes for mail server and ssh server
<Creed> ikonia, something elses is being my dns server...with bind off I can still resolves addresses.
<pr1r> spiderfire: its frustrating every new build i get more and more dissapointed
<ikonia> Creed: and rsolv.conf still says 10.0.0.01
<Creed> ikonia, correct
<pr1r> spiderfire: and this is a fresh install
<ikonia> Creed: is ncd running or in.route.d
<spiderfire> pr1r: is what happens your window manager disappears?
<Creed> ikonia, nscd is running, I had an error when I restarted networking: SIOCADDRT: File exists | Failed to bring up eth0. anything I should be worried about?
<b4d> ikonia: i mean gimp 2.4 is out and synaptic only finds 2.2
<yoshx> hello
<ikonia> Creed: well eth0 is down, thats not good
<babu> prlr: i tried then it says wine is not install, then i tried wine i cannt
<ikonia> b4d: then its not ubdated
<ikonia> b4d: updated yet
<Creed> ikonia, lol Its up, Im ssh'ed into it
<Salbutamol> silent, i think i've found your solution, but the page is in spanish
<ikonia> b4d: doubtful it will ever jump
<ikonia> Creed: ahhh but something failed to bind to it by the looks of things
<pr1r> spiderfire: nah that was happening with the nvidia card but i fixed that and then i tried setting up dual monitors using screens and graphics, it tells me to restart, i restart and then it tells me its running in low graphics mode
<Creed> ikonia, yeah
<b4d> ikonia: too bad, thank you
<spiderfire> desktop effects...what is that compiz?
<ikonia> Creed: ahhhhhh /etc/hosts ?
<ikonia> Creed: nsswitch.conf check what your resolvers are
<pr1r> spiderfire: no its system>preferences>appearance
<pr1r> spiderfire: i havent done the compiz fusion thing yet
<babu> ubuntu: i tried then it says wine is not install, then i tried wine i cannt
<alber1> anyone know how to lock preferences from user.js for mozilla?
<silent> Salbutamol, link?
<spiderfire> pr1r: i thought it was just compiz
<wandr2k6> Anybody have any luck getting the restricted ATI drivers to work in a "Big Desktop" environment?
<Creed> ikonia, nsswitch.conf http://pastebin.com/m32ee5b66
<jelabarre> Sharpie: no problem.  I notice, looking at it just now, it *does* have a setting for dealing with Windows filesystems
<pr1r> spiderfire: i havent installed that yet... should i?
<Salbutamol> silent, there goes http://www.forosuse.org/forosuse/showthread.php?t=12067
<Sharpie> jelabarre: yeah, I don't really care about change dates though so I didn't bother checking it
<spiderfire> pr1r no idea sorry
<ikonia> Creed: don't know what the mdsn4_minimal is in there
<pr1r> its cool... ty
<Salbutamol> it says you'll have to make ntfs-3g setuid, so watch out
<Creed> ikonia, me neither...As far as I know this is a stock server with webmin.
<ikonia> Creed: basiclly its checking your host file, than mdsn what ever that is then your dns then mdsn4 again
<pr1r> does anyone know how to get 2 monitors working on 1 video card? and get desktop effects to work as well?
<Sharpie> jelabarre: btw, is there a daemon in the gui prog? (like, to run it every day)
<jelabarre> on a dual-boot system Ill have my documents and music on either FAT or NTFS, and if I'm syncing to a USB external, it gets even worse
<ikonia> Creed: its not hte first time I've seen it, I just don't know what it does
<babu> ubuntu: when i tried to install wine then , it says dependancy error Depends: binfmt-support (>=1.1.2) but it is not installable
<ikonia> Creed: you could try removing it, see if it still resolves
<grindcore> i have 20gb ext3, 1gb swap - this is allright for install ubuntu, no ?
<ikonia> grindcore: don't see why not
<spiderfire> pr1r: try install extra compiz stuff
<grindcore> ikonia ;) ok thanks
<pr1r> spiderfire: ok will do... ty
<sharadg> hi I am tried to access my dvd rom over NFS , I am able to mount the volume but the client is not able to see any subdirectories .
<JoeThomas> Hi, I compiled apache2 from source, but then had some trouble with php5 and mysql, so I ran make uninstall on mysql and php, but forgot to on apache2. But I already deleted the source folder.
<Mark761966> I want to have a ma menu launcher in Simdock. Can it be done?
<nomojob> can someone help me with a problem loading Ubuntu?
<Creed> ikonia, yup new addresses still resolve with all mdns entries removed.
<babu> ubuntu: when i tried to install wine then , it says dependancy error Depends: binfmt-support (>=1.1.2) but it is not installable
<ikonia> JoeThomas: remove each file manually, silly to compile from source and break your package manager
<ikonia> Creed: very very odd
<Can0n> Is it possible to make Nautilus to NOT turn my pictures so they are shown the correct way ?  It's a real pain when I'm gonno upload a picture which seems fine in nautilus but when I have uploaded it the picture is turned the wrong way
<d4rkfox> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<d4rkfox> ujhn
<JoeThomas> ikonia: Nevermind, just did a reboot. Seems just by stopping the old service didn't work without reboot, I guess all is good now
<nomojob> I am getting a Error 21 message when I reboot
<JoeThomas> ikonia: Thanks though
<jelabarre> sharpie: it does have a way of exporting a "session", I suppose you could put it into a cron job, although in that case you'd be better off doing it with a command line to rsync rather than adding the GUI layer
<ikonia> JoeThomas: be careful as your package manager is now invlaid
<JoeThomas> ikonia: fix?
<ikonia> JoeThomas: too late
<babu> ubuntu>when i tried to install wine then , it says dependancy error Depends: binfmt-support (>=1.1.2) but it is not installable
<ikonia> JoeThomas: you've got conflicting files
<JoeThomas> ikonia: Oh :/
<nomojob> i need to edit the grub/menu.lst file but it says I dont have permission to do that?  How can I edit that file?
<ikonia> babu: we heard you the firt time
<ikonia> nomojob: use sudo
<Stoffer> can I ask a hardware question here (unrelated to ubuntu), or is there another channel I can go to?
<Sharpie> jelabarre: yeah i guess, but i'm not really familiar with rsync. oh well, i'll rtfm then :P
<JoeThomas> ikonia: Well I removed the /etc/init.d/httpd file.
<ikonia> JoeThomas: thats nothing
<ikonia> JoeThomas: there are MUCH more files
<Creed> ikonia, could my router be resolving it?
<JoeThomas> ikonia: even if I removed the /usr/local/apache2 folder?
<ikonia> Creed: that is possible, but I don't see how
<nomojob> i tried sudo -e <filename> but when trying to save it, it still says i dont have permission
<ikonia> JoeThomas: maybe, maybe not, depends what else was installed
<ikonia> nomojob: why -e ?
<JoeThomas> ikonia: Alright.
<nomojob> edit?
<JoeThomas> ikonia: Anything security related?
<nomojob> i new, haha
<ikonia> nomojob: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<slmouradian> hello. What is the command to reload the list of applications in the package manager?
<ikonia> JoeThomas: yes, your security updates from the package manager may break your box
<nomojob> ok, brb, thanks!!
<ikonia> slmouradian: apt-get update
<JoeThomas> ikonia: arrr :/ oh well
<JoeThomas> ikonia: I can just redo the machine.
<ikonia> JoeThomas: ok
<JoeThomas> ikonia: Thanks for your help though.
<Mark761966> Hello there
<ikonia> hi
<aklmmw> hi
<slmouradian> thanks ikonia :)
<Mark761966> I want to have a menu launcher in simdock. Can I?
<ikonia> slmouradian: for what ?
<ikonia> Mark761966: no idea
<babu> ikonia>i dont get any reply from ubuntu , pls tell me when i tried to install wine then , it says dependancy error Depends: binfmt-support (>=1.1.2) but it is not installable
<jelabarre> yes, the GUI is good for quick-and-dirty jobs, but if you want to run the same job on a regular basis, a command line is the best.  You can use the "dry run" switch (-n or --dry-run) to see what would happen without actually changing anything
<Dr_willis> babu,  i would do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  first THEn try again.
<ikonia> babu: wine is currently broke in the ubuntu repo. you have to download from the wine site, I believe, unless it has been fixed
<Dr_willis> wine is drunk?
<martbhell> hey guys, i'm using ubuntu 7.10 on a thinkpad t40. Im connecting a JOS mp3player to the computer (mounted as vfat). I cut out some files and pasted them in my homedir. df says there's 164M avail, 877M in use and 1.1G as size. But du tells me theres is just 532M of files on it..
<Altu59> is there a way to move avaint window manager to the right of the screen?
<ikonia> Mark761966: hidden files ?
<babu> Dr: when i update then it says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<babu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ikonia> babu: sudo apt-get udate
<Mark761966> Hidden files, Ikonia?
<ikonia> babu: it means something else is using the package manager
<ikonia> Mark761966: yes, file that are hidden
<Sharpie> babu: your synaptic/update manager is open?
<iratiku> when I do ls -l /dev/disk/by-label ... it shows boot -> ../../hdd1 .... how do i change that label?
<martbhell> you meant that for me ikonia _
<babu> sharpie: yes
<Noiano> hello
<ArthurArchnix> !hi | Noiano
<ubotu> Noiano: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> Mark761966: wich for you ?
<martbhell> ehlu
<Sharpie> babu: then close them
<Dr_willis> babu,  close it like the 'error message' is sort of implying. :)
<Mark761966> Yes, I have those Ikonia. What about them?
<Noiano> How do I get rid of documents, music folders? they're always re-created after deletion...
<ikonia> Mark761966: they maybe taking up your space
<Mark761966> Not really
<Dr_willis> Noiano,  they are? I ve never seen that happen.
<raph> #wozo
<Mark761966> I'm only using 6 gigs out of 80
<babu> sharpie: it works
<Jack_Sparrow> babu: only one packange manager open at a time
<Drake> ikonia: after changing a few lines to make it go into windowed mode... the program that was causing errors on my monitor was fixed
<ikonia> Drake: great ?
<babu> thanks all
<Sharpie> babu: hurray =D
<Denyerec> Is there a HowTo on how to get CUPS shares working for 7.10 ?
<Noiano> Dr_willis, I have deleted them 4 times...after reboot they're still there
<RB2> Can anyone confirm this bug? When I go to this page, the flash ad keeps spawning again and again... you can hear more and more copies of the ad being played. http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/27/leopard-vs-vista-feature-chart-showdown/
<Denyerec> I'm finding old things whos instructions throw errorsd
<ikonia> Denyerec: ther is one for 7.04 that is still applicable I beleive
<Denyerec> the first command in one I'm following:    sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<Denyerec> fails with "user cupsys does not exist"
<ikonia> Denyerec: which guide are you using ?
<OldPink> !hello | brobostigon
<ubotu> brobostigon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RB2> It eventually locked up Firefox until I killed the process.
<nomojob> Alright, when i use sudo vi menu.lst and try to edit the text, I can delete a character but when I try to replace it with another character, it just moves the cursor to the beginning of the line, but doesnt place the character that I pressed.  What is wrong?
<Denyerec> http://varspool.blogspot.com/2006/07/fixing-cups-on-ubuntu-linux.html
<ikonia> Denyerec: thats not an ubuntu doc
<Mark761966> Does anyone know the command to bring up, say, the internet menu?
<ikonia> Denyerec: https://help.ubuntu.com are the ubuntu docs
<Denyerec> I know, I couldn't find the ubuntu one
<Pici> nomojob: perhaps you should be using an easier to use editor, like nano.
<ikonia> Denyerec: people in here can't support 3rd party docs
<Denyerec> Hence asking in here after my alternative googline failled.
<ompaul> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ikonia> Mark761966 what interenet menu
 * ikonia bows to ompaul
<Denyerec> oohh, handy ! command
<ompaul> hi ikonia
<Mark761966> The sub menu under applications
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> Mark761966: you use the mouse to click on it
<iratiku> !ls -l /dev/disks/by-label
<iratiku> ?
<ikonia> Mark761966: or setup a short cut key
<Can0n> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomojob> it seems easy enough to use.  Just change what you want and then save, but it wont let me change anything
<ikonia> iratiku: thats not a factoid
<B-rabbit> hi guyz....silly question to ask..but does anyone know the command to restart the telnet service  after editing the inetd.conf file. (i am new to Linux and yes i have googled for the answer i couldn't find the ans..) help would be greatly appreciated
<ompaul> iratiku, your question does not make sense - I did read it
<proprietarysucks> anyone know a guide for 'kickstarting' ubuntu? I have it all set up I just don't know how to do the 'automation' part of it (like the kickstart file for red-hat).. anyone know what I'm trying to say?
<ikonia> B-rabbit: are you on ubuntu
<OldPink> !telnet | B-rabbit
<ubotu> B-rabbit: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Pici> B-rabbit: you really shouldnt be using telnet. its insecure.
<Mark761966> I want my dock to have a button that brings up any sub menu I assign to it
<B-rabbit> ikonia:  yes
<Pici> !pm | nomojob
<Hex_101> nomojob: pming without permission is not allowed, please ask to PM or you risk getting kicked or banned
<Denyerec> Ahh bum!
<ompaul> proprietarysucks, you can install either "rcconf" or "bum" the former cli and the latter gui
<Denyerec> Thanks guys
<ubotu> nomojob: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Denyerec> I was missing the damn port number
<ikonia> B-rabbit: I thought it was xinetd not inetd ubuntu used
<wandr2k6> Anybody have any luck getting ATI Radeon vid drivers to work in a dual-head configuration?
<nomojob> sorry, didnt know
<nomojob> first time here
<Pici> !pm | test
<ubotu> test: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pici> nomojob: just ask your question in here.
<pinkbunny> How do I completely reinstall a package?
<proprietarysucks> ompaul: not sure you know what I'm talking about
<nomojob> shouldnt the editor just let me replace a character and then save?
<OldPink> Pici: Should say "if possible, ask a user before sending private message"
<OldPink> Asking before sending is lame
<ikonia> OldPink: offtopic
<ompaul> pinkbunny, sudo apt-get remove --purge package; rm -rf "whatever local config files" ; sudo apt-get install package
<kei-> Hello
<KI4IKL|Lappy> I seem to have a bit of an issue with alsa (I think) When I play audio I get a crackly noise. When I go into gstreamer-properties and change the device to Al(something or another) the pipeline changes to hw:0,0 and the sound is just fine, but it immediately revers after closing the box. I've asked in the alsa channel and no one can seem to help me.
<ikonia> ompaul: isn't there apt-get install --reinstall ?
<ompaul> proprietarysucks, I do ;-) so those packages to that kind of job
<kei-> i have problem whit my game "diablo2"  i cant join to battelnet
<MilitantPotato> !security > militantpotato
<eltew> I can't install libdvdcss, how do i get retail dvd video support
<OldPink> !defocus > OldPink
<ikonia> eltew: why can't you install it ?
<ompaul> ikonia, well I only do one way - I prefer how to you reset to default - dpkg-reconfigure package :)
<ompaul> point
<Mark761966> Okay. How can I find out what the underlying command that makes a menu work is?
<Pici> kei-: please ask in #winehq, they deal with application specific issues.
<iratiku> ?
<ikonia> Mark761966: there isn't a command, its a gui app and responds to clicks
<iratiku> when I do ls -l /dev/disk/by-label ... it shows boot -> ../../hdd1 .... how do i change that label?
<Sharpie> is it possible to put a command in crontab rather than a file name? (like, in quotes or something?)
<kei-> Pici ok thx
<ikonia> Mark761966: the gnome desktop can also have short cut keys
<ikonia> Sharpie: yes
<nomojob> Pici: shouldnt the editor just let me replace a character and then save?
<Mark761966> Is there an add on for simdock that allows you to add menus?
<ikonia> iratiku: I have no idea what you are talking about
<eltew> when I do apt-get it says: Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pici> nomojob: If you executed it with sudo, then sure. I don't use vi/vim though.
<Pici> !dvd > eltew (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<iratiku> ikonia: when you run ls -l /dev/disk .... you see the disks and their labels
<Sharpie> ikonia: then, lets say: 00 20 * * * "rsync blablabla" would be fine?
<ikonia> iratiku: yes
<iratiku> err... ls -l /dev/disk/by-label
<ikonia> Sharpie: yup
<ompaul> iratiku, you have repeated your question - you are not being parsed well - please totally approach it from from different language
<Sharpie> ikonia: aight, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> nomojob: permissionsd can get in the way
<Mark761966> Or is there a more Mac OSX-like dock available for Gnome or XFCE?
<iratiku> okay...
 * ompaul gets a new english install in his head
<Denyerec> OK so.
<nomojob> Pici: is there another editor that I can use that is already installed with Ubuntu?
<iratiku> when you run "ls -l /dev/disk/by-label" you see the label and the disk the label points to .... so how do you change the label?
<Denyerec> Following the guide for CUPS on the ubuntu website..... does not work :)
<ikonia> Mark761966: check through synaptics package manager
<Pici> nomojob: nano
<Mark761966> I did
<ikonia> iratiku: thats just the same question again
<Denyerec> So now perhaps people in #ubuntu can support :)
<wandr2k6> is there a channel dedicated to X11 configuration and support?
<nomojob> what is the command for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> nomojob: sudo nano   if needed
<ikonia> Mark761966: so the answer is "no - not in the ubuntu repo"
<nomojob> ok
<iratiku> how do you change a disk's label?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Pici
<Mark761966> There are far too many programs in there that are just systray dockers
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Hi Jack
<Altu59> I have a ThinkPad
<ikonia> Mark761966: try then, experiement
<bthornton> I'm currently running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and am thinking about upgrading to the latest 7.10 .  Can I go direct from 6.06 --> 7.10, or will I need to upgrade incrementally?
<Altu59> how can I map the Alt-Gr key to Super?
<sharperguy> any idea why when i try to compile stuff in anjuta the configure scripts gives some command not found errors on essential variables?
<Pici> Mark761966: AWN (avant-window-navigator) is a fairly popular one now.  I dont believe theres a package in the repos for it though.
<Mark761966> Okay
<ikonia> Mark761966: check out gnome-looks.org and see the themes there then copy the effects in the details
<Pici> bthornton: incrementally.
<Mark761966> I downloaded AWN, but it won't show up on my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: look in home
<Pici> bthornton: But 8.04 *should* have support for upgrading directly from 6.06 if you don't mind waiting a bit.
<Altu59> Pici: is it possible to move AWN to the left of the screen?
<nbarterd> I need libreadline.so.4, can I get this out of a .deb file?
<ikonia> Sharpie: the error is pretty clear
<Pici> Altu59: I dont know, I dont use AWN, sorry.
<ompaul> bthornton, it is suggested to go incrementally - however I suggest you download a 7.10 disk and work from there - reason - less overall downloads
<Altu59> np
<Sharpie> ikonia: error?
<ikonia> nbarterd: readline lib apcakge
<ikonia> Sharpie: yes the configure error
<Sharpie> ikonia: i didn't have an error
<ikonia> Sharpie: apologies, must have read the name wrong
<Mark761966> Bye for now
<RobJ> Hey guys...  im back with another problem :P
<nbarterd> ikonia:
<iratiku> there are disks in a computer .... /dev/hdd* right? and if you went to "Places>Computer" you would see the disks but they wouldn't be named hdd1, hdd2.. hda etc.. they would be named by labels ..... you can see the same association between labels and disks if you do ls -l /dev/disk/by-label ...... I can't change a label when i go to Places>Computer... how do i change a label (I've repartitioned hdd1 and the label still says /boot... which
<nbarterd> -bash: readline: command not found
<iratiku>  is innacurate) ..
<ikonia> nbarterd: what
<Sharpie> ikonia: just to be sure, is the following crontab valid? http://pastebin.com/d27b3cc85
<ikonia> nbarterd: its not a command
<Sharpie> ikonia: it's just the first time i've messed with it
<ikonia> Sharpie: looks ok
<nbarterd> didn't understand what you meant.
<Sharpie> ikonia: alright, thx
<Pici> nbarterd: libreadline is a library, not a program
<ompaul> iratiku, you removed /boot while system was live?
<proprietarysucks> can anyone tell me what the kernel option   --     does ?
<bthornton> ahh... out of curiosity, I've got 6.06 running on a server.  is this the "Ubuntu recommended" version for servers or something?  I don't know why I assumed that the LTS (Long Term Support) meant it was better for high-uptime machines...
<nbarterd> what's aptcakge?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> that sounds like a dumb thing to do
<RobJ> I've managed to install Ubuntu over my Kubuntu hdd... and i didnt have my xp hdd in, so grub didnt find xp....   I did a rescue install of ubuntu, i skipped to the GRUB install, but it installed the base system then went to grub install..  that sorted my xp-boot problem..  now when i boot into Ubuntu, it asks me to login.. It doesnt accept my login user / pass, so i typed in root to get terminal access..  what is the command to start the GUI?
<ikonia> proprietarysucks: -- ?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> removing /boot
<kdt> hi can someone tell me where the directory for changing acpi at boot is?
<ikonia> RobJ: you don't in failsafe mode
<iratiku> ompaul: i've never seen "/boot" on this computer or any other ubuntu installation ...... i only saw "/boot" when i threw a new hard drive in the machine... all i'm trying to do is erase that drive
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lolpwnd
<MilitantPotato> !http > militantPotato
<ikonia> kdt: change it in what way
<kdt> acpi=off
<RobJ> ikonia, Its not recovery mode, its just the regular Ubuntu boot
<Jack_Sparrow> RobJ: startx    but that isnt what you needf
<CIS1987> Guys I have a problem with synaptic
<ikonia> RobJ: then how did you login as root ?
<MilitantPotato> !factoids > militantpotato
<RobJ> i typed root into the login box
<ompaul> iratiku, /boot is needed - no /boot no operating system
<xu> sorry, i have a really urgent question about xserver
<CIS1987> The following error: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<ikonia> RobJ: no password ?
<RobJ> nope
<CIS1987> What do I do?
<ikonia> right - so it is recovery mode then
<Denyerec> I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP   -- From the XP machine, when I enter the IP and port, plus /printers/laserjet1300  Windows tells me it cannot connect.
<iratiku> ompaul: "/boot" is the label.... not the folder on the main disk
<ikonia> RobJ: ubuntu won't let you login as root
<ompaul> CIS1987,  sudo dpkg --configure -a << in a terminal
<Denyerec> The how-to seems to stop there and assumes it will work, which it is not doing
<Seeeb> Hi! I tried to install my drivers this way http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide - but it didd't work out, since "fglrxinfo" still replies "mesa" (i also tried to deinstall "xserver-xorg-video-all"). Now i want to undo/remove the stuff that I did. Is there a way to do it without doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ? Last time i did that the small guy in my lappy asked me many things that I couldn't an
<xu> xserver is basically not starting on my roommate's laptop, which has the new intel965 chipset
<Denyerec> I am using 7.10
<CIS1987> uh-huh
<xu> can someone please help?
<Denyerec> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Denyerec> Hmp
<RobJ> ikonia, i havent chosen recovery boot...   could it be because when i did the rescue install, i installed the base system but not the 'select and install software' ?
<sharperguy> any idea why when i try to compile stuff in anjuta i get loads of "./configure line x: whatever_cflags_thing=cflags: command not found" type errors?
<Sharpie> how can i run rsync recursively but ignore a folder called "Cache" which is inside the source folder?
<ikonia> RobJ I've no idea what you've done, your not making any sense
<brandon_> I just downloaded AA (that native army game) and its a .run file and for some reason my wine won't run it? why is this? I click on it and nothing happens
<clever> i cant get persistent booting to work right on ubuntu 7.04, looks like root_persistence isnt being set in the initrd scripts
<ikonia> brandon_ join #winehq
<clever> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xu> "Module ABI minor version (2) is newer than the server's version (1)
<Pici> sharperguy: ./configure typically checks what types of things are supported on your system before generating the make files.  If it doesnt fail out, then you can ignore the warnings.
<ikonia> xu: have you tried to install any drivers ?
<xu> Failed to load module "vesa" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<sharperguy> brandon_, if its native then surely you dont need wine? Right click on it and make it executable (under permissions) and then try double clicking it
<xu> ikonia: i just installed dapper from a cd and that worked
<ikonia> xu: then why is it not working now ?
<ompaul> iratiku, due to the fact I will make a mistake there I am not getting involved in that - - I would boot the machine using a live CD and fix "/etc/fstab" and mkdir the /name-you-want and avoid labels and just get stuff mounted right labels are not something I have indulged in over 10 years - I have labeled partitions which you could be looking at - ohh there is that work label again sorry but you have a question that will burn you or the person wh
<ompaul> o tries to help
<xu> then when i upgraded to feisty, it stopped being able to boot
<Altu59> how can I map the Super key to the Alt-Gr on my thinkpad :( ?
<xu> and then i tried continuing to upgrade to gutsy, and it still doesn't work
<ikonia> xu: do  fresh install
<xu> i haven't tried installing any drivers, and i'm not sure how from the command line
<xu> of dapper?
<ikonia> xu: no gusty
<xu> i don't have a gutsy disk
<ikonia> gutsy
<clever> i cant get persistent booting to work right on ubuntu 7.04, looks like root_persistence isnt being set in the initrd scripts
<ikonia> xu: download and burn one
<bthornton> hmm... I think I might try to go from 6.06 --> 7.10 by shrinking my root fs (which is on an LVM), adding a new fs, and then just install 7.10 to the new root fs
<Sharpie> how can i run rsync recursively but ignore a folder called "Cache" which is inside the source folder?
<xu> don't have time right now?
<ikonia> bthornton: I advise against that
<RobJ> ikonia,   I'll start again, I installed Ubuntu onto my slave hdd. without my master hdd connected.  This caused XP (which is on my master hdd) not to be on the Grub bootloader,  I did a rescue install of ubuntu...  i skipped to installing grub, it installed the base system though, then went to grub.  Now when i boot into Ubuntu, it asks me to login..  it doesnt accept my username or password, but does accept "root"   -this is NOT recovery mode. =/
<sharperguy> Pici, well i think tat might be a problem because when i tyr to compile it it doesn't find the include files, eg. gtkmm/main.h (i have all the correct gtkmm packages installed)
<ikonia> xu: then do it later
<xu> is there another way to fix
<bthornton> ikonia: what, having the root fs be in an LVM?
<xu> (it's my roommate's laptop, he's leaving for thanksgiving break in like an hour)
<ikonia> xu: easier and quicker to re-install sounds like your upgrades have gone wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> clever: persistent in feisty didnt work
<ikonia> bthornton: no going from dapper to gutsy
<ikonia> xu: you won't fix it in an hour
<ikonia> xu: put dapper back on it you want it working quick
<CIS1987> I did write this function in the terminal, but it got stuck at " lub-2.0.0.7z >/dev/null "
<brandon_> sharperguy: ya good point I wasn't thinking about that the little symbol for wine was on it so I wasn
<clever> Jack_Sparrow: yeah n can see why from the code(parts missing)
<brandon_> t thinking how do I make it executable?  I dont see and permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> clever: dapper works fine
<bthornton> ikonia: oh.  well the way I'm proposing will make it such that Dapper is untouched and basically adds a fresh install of 7.10 .  I'd then "migrate" by copying select config files to the new install.  or are you suggesting that I should stick with Dapper regardless?
<clever> Jack_Sparrow: i could compare it to other cd's but if 7.10 allreaady works i could just get the other cd
<xu> ikonia: okay. i'm wondering if even a fresh install will have problems, though, since the chipset is new
<ikonia> xu you said it worked, so no
<Jack_Sparrow> clever: Honestly, have not tried it in gutsy
<sharperguy> brandon_, (in gnome im assuming) right-clickm properties > permissions > allow executing as program
<ikonia> bthornton stick with dapper, or do a clean install to gutsy
<RobJ> I'll do a fresh ubuntu install, again =/
<xu> ikonia: i meant of gutsy
<clever> Jack_Sparrow: k
<clever> Jack_Sparrow: i'll have to check my other disks(i have 3 ubuntu here)
<ikonia> xu: gutsy is newer than dapper so the odds are high you'll be fine
<axjv> \
<bthornton> ok
<axjv> Does anyone know how to get rid of the unsightly flickering when using glxgears with compiz?
<brandon_> thanks it worked I think
<ikonia> axjv most likley down to your driver
<Pici> sgddd
<axjv> ikonia: Intel...
<Lange> anyone got a solution to bet the speakers on a laptop playing with a HD soundcart? the plugin jack works fine
<sudoer0> evening.. still trying the ICS thing, but now I'm on my way JUST TO connect my XP and Ubuntu box together.. turned off iptables and any firewall... connected both with a switch.. but still I'm getting Destination unreachable.. I'm running out of ideas
<ikonia> axjv as I said most likley down to your driver
<ikonia> sudoer0: you need iptables to forward packet
<Jack_Sparrow> axjv: I assume that is an onboard video, how much regular ram and how much is being shared?
<bluefox83> sudoer0, try samba
<axjv> Jack_Sparrow: 1 GB ram, what do you mean shared?
<ikonia> bluefox83: what are you talking about samba for internet connection sharing ?
<loguser1> is there a p2p app that can by pass any router or firewall?
<lili_1b> hi all
<ikonia> loguser1: no
<axjv> Jack_Sparrow: I read that compiz doesn't draw opengl apps to an offscreen pixmap
<bluefox83> ooooh, internet connection sharing? uhm...yeah samba wont help for that >.>
<Jack_Sparrow> axjv: Onboard video uses your ram , usually the amount is set in the cmos
<xu> aalright
<sudoer0> ikonia, I did that... Destination unreachable.. so I though okay.. let's try it with a simple ping .. without any ICS... just pinging each other.. to no avail...
<axjv> Jack_Sparrow: How would I check that?
<izz> hi all. i need some help pretty desperately. i tried to run the live cd on my new macbook, and it worked, but then i couldnt get it to start back up in osx
<ikonia> sudoer0: check windows firewall
<Jack_Sparrow> axjv: Look in bios/cmos
<sudoer0> ikonia, turned off...
<ikonia> sudoer0: check your ip addresses/subnetmasks and getways on both boxes
<underwatercow> Does anyone know of a good 5.1 sound card that works in windows and Linux?
<CharlieSu> would anyone look at this http://pastebin.com/m408b8e2 and tell me why i can't get to port 993?  i'm trying to setup email
<izz> so i thought i could start it with the osx disk that came with my computer but now it wont even start with that disk, and i cant get it out
<bluefox83> i would also think you'd need a crossover cable instead of a switch, but what do i know >.>
<Jack_Sparrow> axjv: Onboard video is NOT the best at many thing
<SaintRock> Quick question, when installing Feisty 7.10 server, after the installation I'm trying to add GNOME, and it gets added but when doing startx it says /etc/X11/X is not found.  Does anyone have a guide how to install a XWindow environentm for Feisty Server ?
<sanmarcos> when I do apt-cache policy on a package, I see three sources, the latter two with 999 priority and the first one and most updated from an unofficial source with 500 priority, how can I install that latest package? (upgrade wont do it because I pinned the other distro specific sources as 999 in /etc/apt/preferences)
<axjv> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, but I thought intel cards were supported the best
<grindcore> someone in UK bought laptop with preinstalled Ubuntu ???
<ompaul> bluefox83, most modern network cards workout they should be on a cross over and compensate
<bluefox83> SaintRock, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<ompaul> grindcore, ask in #ubuntu-uk
<Jack_Sparrow> axjv: It isnt an intel card, it is an intel chipset...  There are many versions variations
<bluefox83> ompaul, really? very cool :O
<axjv> Jack_Sparrow: Well, I have a 945gm if that helps
<SaintRock> bluefox83, Thanks blue, appreciate it.  Anything else besides xserver-xorg ?
<sudoer0> ikonia, XP: 192.168.2.1, 255.255.255.0, gw: 192.168.2.1 DNS:192.168.2.1, UBUNTU: ip:192.168.2.1,255.255.255.0, gw ??
<Denyerec> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ikonia> sudoer0: your xp and ubuntu box have the same ipaddress
<izz> did anyone actually see my question
<axjv> Jack_Sparrow: Also, here's an article about my problem and how the guy fixed it: http://hoegsberg.blogspot.com/2007/08/redirected-direct-rendering.html
<bluefox83> SaintRock, i unno... you might just try installing "ubuntu-desktop"
<nny> what package besides CUPS provides Ubuntu with the extra print drivers? I have CUPS, but no HP(foo?) i think it was called... need the additional driver package for most modernb printers
<Denyerec> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows<<---- This does not work. Where do I turn to now ?
<sudoer0> ikonia, sry typo... xp has 192.168.2.2
<sudoer0> ikonia, what gateway should the ubuntu box have?
<xu> ikonia: uh oh, now it's not working
<SaintRock> bluefox83, Right.  I never worked with this distro, its all new to me, thanks, I appreciate it .
<xu> "I810: No matching Device section for instance
<bluefox83> SaintRock, no prob..i hope all that works for you
<xu> i think it only worked in safe mode before, maybe?
<ikonia> sudoer0: whatever your default gateway is
<ompaul> sudoer0, the same one as the other box
<ikonia> xu: you said it wasn't working before
<sudoer0> ikonia, then it's the router 192.186.1.1
<ikonia> sudoer0: but thats the ip of your XP box too
<benzs_s> when does support for feisty end
<nny> what package besides CUPS provides Ubuntu with the extra print drivers? I have CUPS, but no HP(foo?) i think it was called... need the additional driver package for most modernb printers
<xu> ikonia: i am booting dapper now, and it is still giving me the same error (with more messed upness, actually)
<sudoer0> ikonia, no xp has 192.168.2.2
<xu> ikonia: i think maybe before when it worked in dapper i was booting in safe mode
<ikonia> sudoer0: what is the ubuntu box ?
<ompaul> sudoer0, that is not a great idea - they should be on the same subnet
<sudoer0> ikonia, 192.168.2.1
<sanmarcos> fuck you all
<rapid> haha
<bluefox83> nny, please stop repeating your question, obviously no one knows or they would have answered
<sudoer0> ompaul, doing this with an ICS in mind
<ikonia> sudoer0: thats why they can't see each other
<P-avilion> im having some trouble getting my tv out with my nvidia card to work in ubuntu, any suggestions?.. im new to ubuntu
<nny> bluefox83, how would you like me to phrase the question differently
<Super-Sonic-Sega> is there a more stable windows emulator then wine
<Creed> My Ubuntu box has no DNS abilities :S How can I restore it?
<ompaul> sudoer0, they should both be on 192.168.1.* or 192.168.2.*
<nny> bluefox83, and 2 times is not "keep repeating" oh dramatic one
<ikonia> Creed: whats happened
<randomoutburst> hey i was wondering if someone could help me with a hardware issue?
<nomojob> Does anyone know how to help me with the GRUB error 21 message when booting?
<sudoer0> ompaul, ok if I want to connect them together.. but not if I want to create an ICS right?
<Creed> ikonia, no idea, I cant ping any fqdn's
<randomoutburst> it doesnt really have anything to do with ubuntu though
<ikonia> Creed: resolve.conf ?
<romme> how to change my mac address while installing ubuntu?
<ja2> is it just me or did the source - o matic page shrink ?
<ikonia> romme: you don't
<SaintRock> P-avilion, What kind of trouble.. usually you just d/l the driver that maches your card and OS, and you install it in text mode and startx again.
<mkz> not exactly a ubuntu question, but maybe someone knows: how can I query my intranet for all ip addresses currently active with host names?
<brandon_> nny: go to add and remove and do a search on printer
<ja2> like where is the 500 repos ?
<Creed> ikonia, IP's fine, no names resolve. Either by using my DNS server or opendns. resolve.conf has 10.0.1.1, and 2 of the opendns ones listed.
<Denyerec> Could the firewall be blocking the cups port ?
<Creed> ikonia, nslookup resolves domains fine, ping doesnt.
<brandon_> nny: I mean print
<romme> ikonia: why?
<ompaul> mkz, install nmap and check out its docs
<sudoer0> ompaul, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html#more-182 <-- I did exactly what was mentioned here.. didn't work.. always destination unreachable
<Super-Sonic-Sega> is there a more stable windows emulator then wine?
<ikonia> romme: you don't change your mac adddress
<Denyerec> sudoer - same issue with CUPS printing
<nny> brandon_, thanks, but the cups system on here has a limited driver database. I am just downloading the ppd for the printer. This is not a full Ubuntu install, hence the questrion
<Denyerec> Follow instructions --> fail
<ikonia> Creed:what dns servers are you using
<brandon_> super-sonic-sega: yes but you have to pay for it
<Super-Sonic-Sega> f that -.-
<romme> ikonia: it's not registered at my isp. i bought a new laptop so it has another mac address.
<Creed> ikonia, local BIND server and Opendns.org listed as alternatives.
<ikonia> romme: speak to your ip
<ikonia> romme: isp
<ikonia> Creed: ok - so firs things first do you have a caching name server setup locally ?
<brandon_> nny: I see did fully understand Ic lol Im parcially new as well add-remove has been a godsend for me so I thought it sould be for you to
<romme> the tech support guy told me to change my mac address
<ompaul> sudoer0, well in that case both boxes would be on the same subnet
<ikonia> romme: he's wrong
<nny> brandon_, yeah i undretsand that :)
<axjv> Does anyone know how to get rid of the unsightly flickering when using glxgears with compiz?
<romme> i still don't get what's bad about changing it
<pike_> romme: only temp alternative is to change the lappy mac with a sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether oldmacaddrress
<ikonia> axjv: probably a driver issue
<Creed> ikonia, I completely removed bind (and 10.0.1.1 from my nameservers list) atm, first want to give the server name resolution again.
<ompaul> romme, you can't in 99% of cases
<romme> i've done it before, worked perfectly
<TFrog> just out of curiousity, has anyone got gutsy installed with windows vista on the same drive?
<axjv> ikonia: I don't think so, I heard it was a feature of compiz: http://hoegsberg.blogspot.com/2007/08/redirected-direct-rendering.html
<ikonia> Creed: so whats your resolv.conf look like
<brandon_> nny: what all have you done so far?
<nny> brandon_, i found a .deb package on brothers site with the cups drivers.. normally Ubuntu ships with a full list, but this is just the cups package, without the extra drivers. Was trying to figure out *what* the name of that packlage wa
<randomoutburst> i just got a laptop with vista preinstalled. i tried to install xp and before the installation screen comes up right after i boot my laptop on, the screen goes blue, not the BSOD, and says check your system for viruses remove any new installed hdd, check your harddisk and make sure its configured blah blah blah, but i can install ubuntu 7.10 just fine any ideas why i cant install xp?
<nny> package was*
<Denyerec> Someone should tag https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows as broken.
<romme> pike_: the problem is, ifconfig in busybox isn't capable of changing the mac address
<Creed> ikonia, nameserver 208.67.222.222 | nameserver 208.67.220.220
<mkz> ompaul: got it, thanks
<brandon_> nny: ic
<romme> so if i just do ifconfig ethX hw ether blablabla, nothing happens
<axjv> ikonia: Err, I mean aiglx
<ikonia> Creed: ok - thats good, whats your gateway, can it get to and use those dns servers ?
<nny> brandon_, and yeah, cups system rocks for printers.. easier than win IMHO, and i have to set up a lot of win printing
<romme> how do i change my mac address using the /proc filesystem?
<ikonia> axjv: probably a driver issue
<axjv> ...
<mkz> ompaul: any clue how to return host names as well?  nmap -sP 192.168.x.* will return active IP addresses but no host names.
<ikonia> romme: you don't
<brandon_> nny: ic well sorry I don't know more about this
<dzb> Does anybody in here have experiance with ipcop in vmware server?
<sudoer0> ompaul, eth1 (inet) has any address from the router... eth0 (to windows xp client, 192.168.2.1).. windows XP (192.168.2.2).. so is that plain wrong?
<ompaul> mkz, then you do host for every ip
<randomoutburst> ? any help?
<Creed> ikonia, no matter what DNS servers I tell it to use, it cant resolve anything. my gateway is set to 10.0.1.100 which is my dsl modem.
<void^> randomoutburst: xp might be missing drivers for your sata controller - but ask in ##windows.
<romme> ikonia: what's bad in changing the mac address if it works and i'm doing it legally?
<ikonia> romme: doing it legally ?
<mkz> ompaul: ok
<randomoutburst> ahh thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> randomoutburst: usually sata driver
<ikonia> Creed: thats odd, can you give me a host your trying to look up ?
<randomoutburst> but the vista disk wont install either?
<Creed> ikonia, google.com, msn, anything
<Jack_Sparrow> randomoutburst: You can also look in bios/cmos to make sata look like ide
<ikonia> Creed: ok - do a look up and give me the ip address it returns
<romme> ikonia: i told, i bought a new laptop today and installing ubuntu on it. my isp bound me to my old machine's mac address, so while i was in the preinstalled windows vista, i changed my mac address and it worked.
<nomojob> Does anyone know how to help me with the GRUB error 21 message when booting?
<ikonia> romme register your ip address with your isp
<Creed> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m7e4b5881
<izz> can someone help?
<ompaul> romme, your isp bound you to a mac address -- register your new mac address with them
<romme> ikonia: why just won't you say that you don't know how to do that?
<greencoo3ie> Can anyone tell me how to install audacity 1.4.2 via apt?
<ompaul> romme, you don't change mac addresses there is a unique one for every network card on planet earth
<ikonia> Creed: looks like opendns is being a pain
<greencoo3ie> I downloaded the zip file i just cant install it via GUI.
<romme> obviously, i don't want to call them right now, it's 22:23 PM and they are impossible to call
<ikonia> thats not the addresses for google.com
<ikonia> Creed: its altering the dns names
<romme> so what? only one laptop is plugged into the network right now
<Jack_Sparrow> romme: Changing your mac address is not something most people do, nor should they.  I can and have changed mine.
<nomojob> Pici?
<Pici> nomojob: ?
<Creed> ikonia, its resolving fine, even with qwests or 4.2.2.2 as my dns server things still dont resolve using ping, but do using nslookup.
<nomojob> Do you know how to help me with the GRUB error 21 message when booting?
<romme> Jack_Sparrow: how can this be done without using ifconfig?
<greencookie> How does one install audacious 1.4.2? its not in synaptic.
<ikonia> Creed: google.con is not 208.67.216.231
<Jack_Sparrow> romme: I used a windows program to do it.
<Pici> nomojob: no, and if I did, I don't have the time to help right now, sorry :(
<ikonia> Creed: why is it resolving google as goole.navigation.opendns.com ?
<Creed> ikonia, google is http://208.67.216.230/, its one of the many IP's google.com resolves to.
<RobD> romme: if you're sure then you can edit /etc/network/interfaces and add the line "hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06" under the adaptor
<ikonia> Creed: yes, I see but odd how its not showing up in my list
<Creed> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m2eb4e5fb heres one using 4.2.2.2 as my DNS
<RobD> romme: with the mac addy of your other PC obviously
<romme> Jack_Sparrow: i actually doubt that a windows program will work while installing ubuntu
<greencookie> Does anyone use audacious?
<fsckr> question....is there a way to add/delete items from the place menu at the top right of my gnome-panel?
<randomoutburst> so how would i make sata look like ide in bios jack?
<grindcore> ikonia - i need to burn ubuntu disc at speed 4x ???
<Denyerec> Can anyone here reliably share a printer to a windows machine using CUps on Ubuntu 7.10 ? the guide does not work.
<ikonia> grindcore: I don't know, do you ?
<fsckr> Denyerec, ive had no problems sharing a printer
<Denyerec> fsckr - I followed the wilki guide, and windows tells me it cannot connect.
<Soccrmastr> hello there
<romme> RobD: there is no /etc/network/interfaces while installing ubuntu
<fsckr> Denyerec, do you have samba installed?
<Denyerec> Yeo
<Denyerec> samba and cups
<grindcore> ikonia :D this is why i asking - i found some faqs about my laptop and somebody there was saying ''burn at 4x''... :)
<ikonia> sanmarcos: romme stop trying to change your mac address
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> romme: stop trying to change your mac address
<ikonia> grindcore up to you, I've never burnt at 4x
<Jack_Sparrow> romme: Obviously, you think you know what you are doing.  Good luck with that.
<Soccrmastr> Can someone tell me or poitn em to somewhere on how to diagnos a HDD problem? My Motherboard seems to have stopped detecting my HDD and I'm Ubuntu 7.04 LIveCD right now
<ikonia> Soccrmastr: your motherboard ? can you see the disks in the bios ?
<greencookie> Guys anyone know how to install audacious 1.4.2 from command line? I tried sudo apt-get install audacious-1.4.2 but looks like its wrong package name.
<romme> do you doubt i'm doing it legally?
<EvilBro> Being stupid I've just deleted '/bin'... this was obviously a mistake (I wanted to delete another dir called bin, but happened to be in the root without noticing). How do I fix this? (CD? copy bin from another ubuntu?)
<ikonia> romme: this is ubuntu support - nothing to do with mac address changing, can you please drop the topic
<romme> and i'm trying to steal someone else's network connection?
<fsckr> Denyerec, i dunno....i really didn't have to do anything to share it other than enable it and install samaba
<fsckr> samba
<Jack_Sparrow> Soccrmastr: chaeck out hirens cd or ultimate bood cd..
<ikonia> EvilBro: re-install or restore from backup
<Denyerec> How do you fin the printer?
<Denyerec> Do you browse for it, or type the IP in direct ?
<grindcore> ikonia which speed u use ?
<ikonia> grindcore: 48
<Jack_Sparrow> Soccrmastr: Did you add any other drive or hardware change
<fsckr> system>administration>printers
<Soccrmastr> ikonia: The BIOS sees my two CD drives, but doesn't seem to have a boot up option for IDE=0, which is my hard drive. But Im not even sure if it ever had that
<Denyerec> When I try to browse, I see the machine, but no printers show up.
<EvilBro> ikonia: will reinstalling destroy all my settings? or is there a repair option?
<fsckr> i just browsed to it on windows
<brandon_> well I installed AA but now when I go into the game its just a black screen but I hear noise does that mean that my graphics card doesn't support ir?
<fsckr> then right clicked and clicked connect
<ikonia> EvilBro: there is a reapri option, but it will probably re-install your settings to as your missing /bin
<Soccrmastr> Nope, just one day like BIOS hung for a while, then booted up. Now it doesnt even boot up to it
<Creed> ikonia, Im just gonna back up anything I need and reinstall 7.10, I have a pretty bad install anyway.
<ikonia> Creed: somethings very wrong, tough to figure out what though
<EvilBro> ikonia: Aren't my settings in /etc?
<ikonia> Soccrmastr: looks like a hardware isse
<Jack_Sparrow> Soccrmastr: SOunds like a bad drive to me
<brandon_> well I installed AA but now when I go into the game its just a black screen but I hear the music does that mean that my graphics card doesn't support it?  and I can move the mouse around and click on things.
<ikonia> EvilBro: yes some of them are but it will re-install the packages wich come with the config files so will re-install them now
<grindcore> ikonia - fast one ;)
<ikonia> brandon_: look on the AA webstie for support
<Jack_Sparrow> brandon_: I found several games that needed a command line option to change the screen res.
<ArthurArchnix> romme: I'm not sure how the forum admins would look upon giving general advice on the subject. So just use http://www.google.com/linux
<Soccrmastr> WOuld you guys happen to know a way I can attempt to read the drive from this LiveCD?
<ikonia> Soccrmastr: how can you attempt to read the disk ?
<Sharpie> um, my cron jobs aren't running (the ones i put in crontab) =[
<Jack_Sparrow> Soccrmastr: look at the drive with gparted
<ikonia> Sharpie: whats up
<Sharpie> ikonia: the commands didn't run
<greencookie> whats the audacious 1.4.2 package called in apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> Soccrmastr: See if it can see/find your partitions
<ikonia> Sharpie: show me the crontb again please
<Sharpie> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d7339c2e9
<Jack_Sparrow> Soccrmastr: I saw a note yesterday about a virus that eats the boot sector and destroys drives.  Did you have any emai about a card from a friend
<Sharpie> ikonia: do you have to like..activate the cron?
<Soccrmastr> Nah I don't have any viruses I doubt it. I've had some HDD problems like this in the past though. Most likely hardware as you said.
<Soccrmastr> What is the gparted command for displaying partitions?
<cokeslut> you tell me ;)
<ikonia> Sharpie: don't need quotes, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Soccrmastr: in the menu, system-admin
<dn> how can i make sure my moblock is updating every day? i'm not sure where to find the cron logs for it
<ikonia> Sharpie: my mistake, just checked it against my own
<Sharpie> ikonia: hm, i'll try
<ikonia> Sharpie: my mistake, sorry
<twopt0> I just installed an updated tzdata from the gutsy-proposed updates.  Its installation script is broken, and I can't roll back to an earlier version (earlier versions also break)
<Sharpie> ikonia: yeah, got it, np, it didn't burn my house down :P
<Whisperkiller> how do i get agpgart?
<Soccrmastr> does the LiveCD run as root
<ikonia> Sharpie: my mistake, should have checked more thorough
<genii> No, not as root
<ikonia> Soccrmastr: yes.....sort of
<Jack_Sparrow> Soccrmastr: sort of...
<genii> Though there is no sudo passwd
<Sharpie> ikonia: it's np. rly.
<coryandbrittany> is there anybody that can help me with stuff on here im new at this
<ikonia> Soccrmastr: it puts you in n unprivilgeged users shell
<ikonia> coryandbrittany: ask the question
<Sharpie> ikonia: i set it to a minute from now, i'll see if it works
<mkz> 've just bought a refurbished Lenovo T40 and I'd lke to know if anyone has had success with loading linux on this model and if so, has anyone found any refernce to getting the function keys to work.
<Whisperkiller> can anyone tell me how to get agpgart?
<Sharpie> ikonia: ok it worked, thx
<ikonia> mkz: yes and "thinkpad-tools" or "thinkpad-keys" is the tools you need to get the keys working
<Soccrmastr> whats the default sudo password then?
<ikonia> Sharpie: no problem
<coryandbrittany> how do u install programs
<ikonia> coryandbrittany: put in the cd - click the install icon
<Soccrmastr> or there is no password just sudo
 * genii reads up on the casper thing
<ikonia> coryandbrittany: boot from the cd - click install on the desktop
<ikonia> Soccrmastr: there isn't one
<Soccrmastr> well yeah gparted finds nothing, "No devices detected"
<VSpike> does anyone know where the firefox plugin directory is located by default?
<ikonia> Soccrmastr: because they don't exist, your bios doesn't see them
<Jack_Sparrow> Soccrmastr: system/admin/ gnome partition editor
<ikonia> Soccrmastr: if your bios can't see them the os certainly won't
<coryandbrittany> no im talking like limewire
<mkz> ikonia: thank you.  Should I expect to find them in the repos?  Or are they something I will have to download and build?
<ikonia> coryandbrittany: use synaptic the package manager tool
<ikonia> mkz: they are in other distros repo's so I'd expect so, never used them with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Soccrmastr: Sorry, didnt see that bios didnt see them...
<taz_> i know it have wobbly win.. i cant remmy where i can find it in system or applcatioin whatever i forget where
<Super-Sonic-Sega> !query
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about query - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coryandbrittany> where would i find that at
<ikonia> coryandbrittany: systems -> administration menu
<ikonia> coryandbrittany: there are docs for new ubuntu users on http:/www.ubuntu.com
<yosyp> 7.10 comes with 4965AGN driver? Doesn't seem to recognize my card . . .
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jals> how can i give the items on the top panel the same background color as the panel itself, like the time and menus?
<mkz> !thinkpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinkpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yosyp> !4965AGN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4965agn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VSpike> sometimes the way so many things in linux kinda half work gets you down after a while
<Jack_Sparrow> troll
<Whisperkiller> can someone tell me how to get agpgart or verify that its there without using modprobe
<mkz> ikonia: okay, well, I'm searching for them online.  They are not apart of the standard repos for gutsy
<rinaldi_> hi, i need some help, whenever i play a fullscreen game i find that after a few minutes of gameplay, the screen reduces to a window and i lose control of the game and everything on the desktop too. I try to alt+tab wtc with no luck. The only way for me to get out is to use ctrl+backspace. Any ideas why the fullscreen window is automatically restoring to a normal window?
<taz_> where menu ?
<genii> mkz: Maybe google "laptop testing team" ubuntu
<juano__> rinaldi_: this happen with all games ?
<juano__> rinaldi_: what type have you tried, nes emulators ?
<frost0> how would i disable a lot of things during a game such as gnome, compiz, etc...and then restore them once the game is quit..
<rinaldi_> juano_:yes all games,, i often play nexuis, open arena etc
<juano__> rinaldi_: this possibly has to do with xorg and your video card
<genii> Whisperkiller: Without using modprobe?
<juano__> rinaldi_: what video card ?
<clever> !nocd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nocd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clever> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rinaldi_> juano_: nvidia 7600gt, btw during nexuis i have found that if i leave it a while it does go back to full screen
<genii> Whisperkiller: sudo ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/video/agpgart.ko
<frost0> juano__, could you help me make a script that kills compiz and gnome and other apps and restores them when i exit my game?
<N00BIE>  /quit
<juano__> frost0: sure
<VSpike> isn't the swiftfox plugin directory usually symlinked to the firefox one?
<frost0> juano__, is it possible? to disable a lot of things so a game will work..then restore them?
<ConstyXV> #dd-wrt
<clever> frost0: anything is posible
<aarkerio> hi! I installed postgresql-8.2 package on Gutsy but I can't find pg_hba.conf file
<EtteSB> im trying to copy a folder using terminal. but when i try it i get "cp: omitting directory Documents" anyone know how to get it to work?
<aarkerio> what am I missing?
<juano__> frost0: yes i guess so, ive never tried that one but the thing is that you will need to call this script before starting the game
<clever> EtteSB: add -r
<frost0> juano__, k
<EtteSB> clever: thanks
<erUSUL> rinaldi_: it happened to me (ET:Quake Wars Demo)... it turned ot to be the screensaver disable it during gameplay
<clever> juano__: you can wrap the script arround the game
<mkz> ikonia: I should have simply tested the keys before even asking!  It turns out all my keys work without having to do anything.  Bloody nice!
<clever> juano__: so when you run the script it disables ... runs game enables ...
<johntramp> hey.  can anyone suggest a way to remove silence from the beginning and end of a collection of mp3 files?
<rinaldi_> erusul: oh yeh didnt think of that, thanks, il try now
<TFrog> can someone explain why i get a "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" error from dolphin when trying to access my windows partition?
<aarkerio> johntramp, audacity?
<Soccrmastr> WIll I be able to burn an ISO from my LiveCD, if I just put another blank disk in my other drive? I only have 512MB of RAM
<erUSUL> rinaldi_: no problem
<kranian> where get to ET(Quake Wars Demo)?
<domor> ello, how do i make it so when im browsing files they are always in a list?
<VSpike> !swiftfox
<erUSUL> kranian: i got it from the official site
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> kranian: with bittorrent
<juano__> clever: yea
<VSpike> !swiftweazel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftweazel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clever> .
<domor> How do i make it so when im browsing files they are always in a list not icons
<kranian> erUSUL, thank you
<erUSUL> kranian: you're wellcome
<frost0> juano__, here is the issue...i have a game server monitor...which probably needs gnome...maybe i should just make direct shortcut to the game?
<aarkerio> domor: Nautilus preferences
<grindcore> i have installed opensuse 10.3 and now i want to install ubuntu and delete opensuse but - system dont want to boot from ubuntu normal or alternate cd,.. thanks for help
<aarkerio> hi! I installed postgresql-8.2 package on Gutsy but I can't find pg_hba.conf file
<EtteSB> hmms, i copy'd a folder but what was in it didn't get copyed
<juano__> Soccrmastr: yes, you can burn an iso
<Whisperkiller> is there ANYONE in here that can help me fix my stupid ati drivers before i drop kick this computer off a cliff? seriously ive been asking for 3 weeks for help that WORKS and i get ignored or all the guides dont work or the things people tell me to try dont help or some moron tells me ati drivers are illegal....does ANYONE WITH APPLICABLE KNOWLEDGE have the time to help a really frustrated semi-linux newb get there graphics card to 
<geoffl> Hi all
<ScorpKing> can someone tell me how to fix this? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45397/ - dpkg: error processing cupsys (--configure):
<juano__> Whisperkiller: what seems to be the issue ?
<Whisperkiller> juano_: the issue is that i have a radeon x1950 agp card that will not work in gutsy x64 for some reason
<domor> WhisperKiller: im exactly the same, asked for so much help im a newbie won;t work mine are nvidia driver
<romme> google gives me nothing on that topic, so i'll have to install without networking
<sudoer0> http://img67.imageshack.us/my.php?image=78256521fv0.png that's how I've set it up now.. still "destination host unreachable"... I'm really wondering what I'm missing.. any advice..
<juano__> Whisperkiller: at the moment you installed ubuntu.. you should have been prompted for restricted drivers.. etc.. did you enable these ?
<aarkerio> Whisperkiller,   add "fglrx" module to /etc/modules    edit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   change ati->fglrx driver and restart
<romme> i wish you to go to russia and experience how nice talking to some isp's support is
<grindcore> Whisperkiller - i have ati radeon xpress 1250 and i cannot use any effects, have some marks on display above system clock, videos not playing in maximize screen. ati drivers are at the moment not working properly,...
<grindcore> i have installed opensuse 10.3 and now i want to install ubuntu and delete opensuse but - system dont want to boot from ubuntu normal or alternate cd,.. thanks for help
<ArthurArchnix> romme: I used the google link search with your search terms and got ten relevant links.
<kasan_sweat> Does anyone know of a quicker/easier way to read nicely formatted txt (e.g. gutenberg ebooks) onscreen without, say openoffice?
<Whisperkiller> There seems to be an issue with the x1950 agp card that was supposed to be fixed in the new driver release from ati....i installed the driver and it still doesnt work...only instead of a black screen with the restricted driver manager im getting mesa instead of ati drivers apparently
<Whisperkiller> grindcore: have you tried the new driver posted on ati's website?
<frost0> juano__, how would i restore those apps?
<juano__> frost0: you mean compiz and gdm ?
<nomojob> Does anyone know how to help me with the GRUB error 21 message when booting?
<EtteSB> Is it possible to give a logon root privlages?
<grindcore> Whisperkiller -yes :(
<Whisperkiller> http://combatwombat.7doves.com/index.php/2007/10/31/gutsy_effort_in_new_ati_driver this seems to be the best chance of getting it to work but i dont know whats going on or what im doing wrong
<frost0> juano__, yes.
<beerfan> what's the fix for black screen on login?
<grindcore> ikonia can u help me with this booting ?
<juano__> nomojob: pastebin your sudo fdisk -l  and /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Adriel> Hello, i am currently installing ubuntu 7.10 on my dell 6400. I am new to linux and I would like to try it out, I am wondering of doing 2 partition for my hdd how should I set the partition in the manual option?
<grindcore> ikonia in bios is everything allright - just I dont know if linux which i have there making some troubles with this
<coryandbrittany> how do i install windows applications
<domor> aarkerio: wheres that
<nomojob> juano... can I pm you?
<Whisperkiller> when i modprobe agpgart it says it doesnt exist....when i sh make_install.sh it says fglrx doesnt exist and gives me an error
<juano__> frost0: you can make a script to start again these services and execute it once youve finished gaming
<ArthurArchnix> Whisperkiller: Have you read the gutsy release notes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/ReleaseNotes There is a known bug affecting ATI users, you should confirm whether or not you're affected.
<Whisperkiller> can someone please message me with perhaps some helpful advice on making it work please?
<frost0> juano__, you mean a seperate script?
<rinaldi_> adriel: if your a noob you may want to try guided, unless you're dualbooting
<juano__> frost0: yea, i think thats the easiest, but you can do it in the same script and wait for game exit i think
<osmosis> how do i change my default crontab -e  editor ?
<domor> Where do you print screen in ubuntu
<Adriel> well i am a noob and i wanna do a full install on this laptop. Don't wanna do a dual boot
<frost0> juano__, sorry if i sound n00bish...but could you pm me what you mean...last time i tired by myself..it didn't go so well :)
<nomojob> juano__  can I PM you?
<beerfan> domor: print screen button
<domor> beerfan, whats that
<Whisperkiller> arthurarchnix: yes i was affected....that was fixed with the new driver....but its not using the driver for some reason
<rinaldi_> domor: press print screen on your keyboard
<beerfan> on your keyboard
<domor> Im stupid sometimes
<juano__> nomojob: sure, i still recomend we do it here so others will learn too
<beerfan> Is black screen on login a compiz bug?
<Tomi_G> hi
<Tomi_G> :)
<Whisperkiller> http://combatwombat.7doves.com/index.php/2007/10/31/gutsy_effort_in_new_ati_driver using the new driver....this seems to be the way to get it fixed from what others are saying....but im not terminal savvy enough to understand what im doing wrong....can someone PLEASE help me before i go bald from pulling out my hair?
<ArthurArchnix> Whisperkiller: So you've confirmed that the correct driver is listed in your xorg and that the correct driver is loaded at boot?
<Soccrmastr> ok well, I can play a music CD I have off of my ASUS cd drive, Ubuntu reads it. But it isnt an option for burning a disc... :(
<nomojob> juano__ok, there's just so much going on.  If youre cool, then i'm cool
<Whisperkiller> arthurarchnix im suspecting no but im not savvy enough to confirm
<Pici> !away > foka-zzz (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<nomojob> juano__ what did you mean by pastebin?
<coryandbrittany> how do u install limewire
<Adriel> ok.. nvm i just use the whole hdd
<juano__> coryandbrittany: www.limewire.com download limewirelinux.bin
<Soccrmastr> juano_: it's not in repository?
<juano__> coryandbrittany: there is also gnutella , which is a client that connects to same limewire servers
<Soccrmastr> I reccomend Frostwire anyway btw
<John_R> check out amule
<mariogyn> anybody there
<juano__> coryandbrittany: gnutella i believe is available at the repos
<John_R> amule is the best filesharing program i have found
<Tomi_G> need some grub/dual boot help: i have a backup of my WIN partition on a DVD. i've formatted whole hard disc, and first put Gutsy on my machine. After some time, I got an TV Tuner that requires my old WIN. Now, I restored my WIN partition on an empty FAT32 partition. How to "make" GRUB to add WIN on boot list?
<DDwr> hi
<juano__> !paste | nomojob
<ubotu> nomojob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DDwr> algun español?
<Pici> !es | DDwr
<ubotu> DDwr: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mariogyn> si
<ArthurArchnix> Whisperkiller: Sorry. I assumed that after 3 weeks of working on this you'd be able to confirm that the correct driver is listed in xorg and that the correct driver is loaded. Let me look through those links you gave.
<nomojob> ok...
<juano__> !es | DDwr
<DDwr> queria preguntar unicamente si puedo tener dos siustemas linux funcionando
<Pici> DDwr: por favor escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<DDwr> ah
<DDwr> ok
<DigitalNinja> Postfix or Qmail?
<Tomi_G> I have a backup of my WIN partition on a DVD. I've formatted whole hard disc, and first put Gutsy on my machine. After some time, I got an TV Tuner that requires my old WIN. Now, I restored my WIN partition on an empty FAT32 partition. How to "make" GRUB to add WIN on boot list?
<gerzel> Is Gibbon out officially?  I'm running fiesty and not seen the update option come up yet for it.
<ArthurArchnix> Whisperkiller: Can you do this, and then tell us what happened after you run the commands in a terminal. Don't use quotes: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager"
<juano__> Tomi_G: sudo fdisk -l , paste the output
<Tomi_G> juano__: more than 10 lines, don't want to flood
<juano__> Tomi_G: in pastebin, that is
<juano__> !paste | Tomi_G
<ubotu> Tomi_G: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nomojob> juano__ here is my menu.lst  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45399/
<Tomi_G> http://pastebin.com/mc53e860
<dgjones> gerzel, yes its out, it was released a month ago
<bakarat> hi, i'm having trouble getting tomcat up & running, it seems to have installed correctly, but is not running anywhere?
<nomojob> and my sudo fdisk...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45400/
<DigitalNinja_> ubuntu+1
<coryandbrittany> ok i downloded frostwire and it went to the tmp folder so know how do i open it to install it
<Tomi_G> juano__: http://pastebin.com/mc53e860
<juano__> Tomi_G: hda5 is your win partition
<juano__> Tomi_G: so, you would need to add this to grub:
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: The command is "fdisk -l"
<nicolah> is there a way to disable the network icon in the icon tray ?
<G-Lin> hello
<Tomi_G> juano__: hda6 is my WIN partition
<Tomi_G> juano__: hda5 is my storage :)
<nomojob> oh...brb
<beerfan> nicolah: disable network-manager in your session prefs
<juano__> Tomi_G: ahhh
<juano__> Tomi_G: ok
<mariogyn> I have a questio about back track 2
<mariogyn> anyone
<nicolah> beerfan: wouldn't that prevent my network to connect ?
<ArthurArchnix> nicolah: You mean you want to use network manager, you just don' twant to see it?
<nicolah> yes
<CaptainMorgan> how can I tell if I'm running a 64bit machine? command line?
<beerfan> nicolah: if you're on wifi yes
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  what is that character?  is that an " i "
<nicolah> I'm wired
<beerfan> then no
<nicolah> ok
<Soccrmastr> whats the location for sources.list on the LiveCD
<juano__> Tomi_G: title   windows  ,   rootnoverify   (hd0,5)  ,  savedefault,   makeactive  , chainloader   +1
<juano__> Tomi_G: add those as seperate lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<juano__> Tomi_G: at the end of the file, that is
<beerfan> CaptainMorgan: 64bit processor, or OS? :-)
<Tomi_G> ok juano__ , tnx. i'll come back with the result
<juano__> Tomi_G: ok, good luck!
<nomojob> juano__ did you get to look at my pastebins?
<CaptainMorgan> beerfan, I'm trying to see if my Pent D 820 supports 64 bit OS's
<juano__> nomojob: yea sorry... just looking right at it
<juano__> nomojob: sec
<nomojob> thanks
<Cpudan80> How do you install downloaded RPMs ?
<coryandbrittany> ok i downloaded frostwire and it is in the tmp folder how do i open it and install it
<beerfan> CaptainMorgan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_d
<mariogyn> back track anyone]
<juano__> nomojob: i need sudo fdisk -l
<juano__> nomojob: pastebin me that too
<|NeMewSys|> hi
<nomojob> when I type that it just gives me a blank > prompt
<ArthurArchnix> it's an l, like list, and love
<|NeMewSys|> i'm very very very new to linux
<|NeMewSys|> i have ubuntu 6
<ArthurArchnix> Nicole, quick answer is to remove the task tray.
<nomojob> juano__when I type that it just gives me a blank > prompt
<CaptainMorgan> beerfan, already skimmed that over... I can't find where it confirms that Pent D 820 is 64 bit capable
<|NeMewSys|> what's the best "messenger" to ubunto?
<mariogyn> anyone that speak portuguese
<Tomi_G> juano__: can you please put on pastebin what exactly should I add?
<ArthurArchnix> nicolah: See comment above, but looking for a better solution.
<|NeMewSys|> PORTUGAL!!!
<|NeMewSys|> lol
<juano__> Tomi_G: sure, sec
<genii> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<josh__> hello peeps
<beerfan> CaptainMorgan: where it says 64bit in the first sentence isn't clear?
<barret> Hey everyone....say I want to launch gedit from the terminal. The terminal is then tied up by the running process until I quit. Is there a way to launch programs from the terminal and to continue to use it?
<John_R> nemewsys: gaim/pidgin
<mariogyn> ok
<|NeMewSys|> Thanks John_R ;)
<josh__> I was wondering how do i join this chat with PIDGIN
<CaptainMorgan> hahah oops, thanks beerfan
<josh__> I was wondering how do i join this chat with PIDGIN
<nicolah> ArthurArchnix: I'd like to keep the tray, because I use it for other applications. I just don't care about the network manager *icon*
<kid_confucius> was wondering how to install my nvidia graphics on kubunut
<kid_confucius> kubuntu
<beerfan> josh__: add an IRC account, then add a chat
<|NeMewSys|> (kid_confucius) same 2 me, i cant install them neither :/
<genii> josh__: Add a new account. Choose as type, IRC. Server is irc.freenode.net port is 6667 name is whatever you choose
<josh__> how do i add an irc account?
<sylverfox> hi, what aplication should i use, to read a CHM file?
<josh__> thanks
<beerfan> sylverfox: search for CHM in add programs. There's a gnome one for sure
<erUSUL> sylverfox: i do not know of any windows help files reader
<Soccrmastr> whats the location for sources.list on the LiveCD
<juano__> Tomi_G: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45402/
<ArthurArchnix> !pm | Whisperkiller
<ubotu> Whisperkiller: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<kid_confucius> how different is it to installing it on gnome
<genii> sylverfox: xchm
<genii> !info xchm | sylverfox
<ubotu> sylverfox: xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.13-4 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 748 kB
<juano__> nomojob: sudo fdisk -l
<juano__> nomojob: remember the sudo part
<pike_> Soccrmastr: /etc/apt/sources.list
<kid_confucius> ive done it on gnome but i cant get to doing it on kde
<scar> has anyone noticed that ubuntu (7.10) is always downloading at a constant ~12kb/second?
<erUSUL> genii: it turns out i was wrong ;)
<Soccrmastr> pike_:  thanks
<ArthurArchnix> Nicolad, what you want to do is prevent an icon from being disaplayed by the notification applet in gnome panel.
<juano__> nomojob: are you using live cd ?
<nomojob> yea
<scar> at least, it is for me. and I just installed it like 10 minutes ago
<ArthurArchnix> nicolah: See comment above,
<juano__> nomojob: or are you at other pc at the moment ?
<nomojob> nope, on the PC that im fixing
<sylverfox> thanks genii!!!
<ArthurArchnix> nicolah: I say that since I'm looking into it right now, but in case you wanted to try searching for the answer on the forums or web, those search terms might come in handy.
<|NeMewSys|> How do i change my resolution from 1024 to 1280 in ubunto 6? The maximum it shows me is 1024 :/
<nicolah> ok. thanks. I already asked ##gnome guys. they didn't care a lot
<genii> sylverfox: np
<juano__> |NeMewSys|: Administration ---> screens and graphics
 * genii hands erUSUL a large coffee
<frost0> juano__, you there?
<nomojob> juano__: I'm on the PC that im fixing
<barret> Does anyone know how to launch a program from the terminal while keeping the terminal free? ie launch gedit and then continue to use the same window?
<juano__> nomojob: ok, so your in live cd ?
<nomojob> yes
<|NeMewSys|> (juano__) i did that but the highest resolution that the panel shows is 1024x768 :S
<josh__> ok that didn't work
<void^> barret: gedit &
<juano__> |NeMewSys|: you can select your monitor there
<beerfan> barret: "program &"
<Xteven> hi, can anyone tell me how I can get gfxboot working ? there are no manpages in that package...
<juano__> |NeMewSys|: is the right one selected ?
<|NeMewSys|> i think so
<barret> excellent...thanks!
<coryandbrittany> juano  i downloaded frostwire and it went to the tmp folder how do i open it and install it
 * erUSUL takes the coffee *Thanks* *dude*
<|NeMewSys|> i'm on windows right now, becuz i dont have an irc-client on ubuntu
<|NeMewSys|> :/
<juano__> |NeMewSys|: where it sais model, you should check the model of your monitor and make it match one in the big list when you select model
<nomojob> juano__: yes, im on Lice CD right now
<juano__> |NeMewSys|: ahh ok..
<nomojob> haha, Live CD
<jhaig> I have run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh but I am still getting "Media stream scrambled/encrypted" trying to run a DVD.  Is there anything else I need to do?
<blackbo1> hello
<juano__> nomojob: ok, first you have to mount your root partition, have you done that ?
<|NeMewSys|> what irc-client do you recommend?
<juano__> |NeMewSys|: for windows ?
<MasterShrek`> |NeMewSys|: xchat is good, if u want a cli based use irssi
<juano__> |NeMewSys|: or for linux ?
<blackbo1> NeMewSys - - I suggest PIDGIN
<juano__> blackbo1: thats the spirit
<nomojob> juano__: I went through the partitioner during installation.  I thought I did it right, but things were kind of vague and unclear
<Soccrmastr> Chatzilla firefox plugin
<Soccrmastr> very easy to use
<nomojob> juano__: how can I tell if I did it right?
<juano__> nomojob: well sudo fdisk -l should list you all of your partitions
<juano__> nomojob: but launch gparted
<juano__> nomojob: alt + f2 , then gparted
<nomojob> juano__: did you look at that pastebin in your PM?
<juano__> nomojob: there itll scan your disks and show you your partition layout
<nomojob> ok
<bakarat> anyone have any problems with tomcat on gutsy? i can't get it to work
<|NeMewSys|> for linux
<nicolah> ArthurArchnix: I'm checking nm-applet --help
<|NeMewSys|> an irc-client
<juano__> |NeMewSys|: PIDGIN is great
<|NeMewSys|> for ubunto
<MasterShrek`> xchat
<|NeMewSys|> pidgin is for irc or messenger servers?
<nomojob> juano__: it says root priveledges are needed
<beerfan> pidgin is for all chat
<MasterShrek`> yes u can use pidgin for irc as well
<nicolah> uhm that does'nt work
<|NeMewSys|> nice
<juano__> |NeMewSys|: supports all, msn, yahoo, irc, etc
<gerzel> Ok I cant seem to get my system to upgrade to gusty.   The package manager never showed the "upgrade to gusty" button so how do I do the upgrade?
<beerfan> just not skype :-(
<|NeMewSys|> i'll be back then if everything goes right
<|NeMewSys|> ;)
<juano__> |NeMewSys|: kool
<|NeMewSys|> reboot and open linux
<|NeMewSys|> brb
<MasterShrek`> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Adriel> woh..... i am done installing
<coryandbrittany> how do u install wine
<MasterShrek`> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nomojob> juano__: it says root priveledges are needed
<SaintRock> When I do apt-get install ... how can I view the list of all the packages.  Where is this listing located on an installed machine. When the server connects to the repository it gets the list, I jsut wanna know where its located so I KNOW what to type when I want to pick my packages ....
<MasterShrek`> nomojob use sudo
<nomojob> ok
<BassKozz> Anyone here using vnc4server?
<MasterShrek`> SaintRock: use aptitude, its a cli based front end to apt-get
<nomojob> got it
<juano__> nomojob: ok
<jdong> SaintRock: apt-cache dumpavail will print out all 25,000 packages, but is probably not useful for a human
<juano__> nomojob: yep you gotta sudo there
<jdong> SaintRock: as suggested use aptitude or Synaptic to more effectively browser/search
<SaintRock> MasterShrek, Thanks!  I will check it out..
<SaintRock> jdong, Thanks!
<MasterShrek`> SaintRock: yes and synaptic for a gui based one
<egyn> Hi, i've recently discovered a problem. Booted up my acer notebook today when ubuntu gave me a message "PCI: MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated". After that the booting sequence halts. Have googled around a little but cant seem to find a good explanation. Any ideas?
<MasterShrek`> egyn: is that on a live cd or an install?
<beerfan> SaintRock: also, "apt-cache search foo" works from commandline
<coryandbrittany> what do u use to open the .deb file
<egyn> MasterShrek: it is on an install
<scguy318> coryandbrittany: open it as an archive or install it?
<jimjam> I needed to fix grub, so I set it up on the MBR. How can I get it so that my /boot folder works again?
<MasterShrek`> coryandbrittany: you dont open a deb file, you install it
<beerfan> coryandbrittany: gdebi or double-click on it
<MasterShrek`> egyn: tried booting failsafe?
<taz_> hi   please help me to find where ... it have wobbly ..but i cant remember which one at system or applications ???
<scguy318> MasterShrek`: you could open it, but not all that useful
<coryandbrittany> how do u install it
<MasterShrek`> !grub | jimjam
<ubotu> jimjam: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MasterShrek`> coryandbrittany: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<G-Lin> hello
<pi-meson_> I just created a 1 TB software RAID-5 device, but it's taking forever to build; I remember there being some command to speed it up but google (etc) is totally failing with finding out what the command is. Does anyone remember?
<MasterShrek`> yea i know scguy318, but i figured that wasnt waht they wanted to do
<G-Lin> hello
<MasterShrek`> hello G-Lin
<nomojob> DUMB QUESTION... how do I direct a comment to someone in particular without having to type in their name each time?
<egyn> Mastershrek: yes, i've done that. it is during the boot process the problem occurs. it is a dualboot (xp/ubuntu) and both have the same problem
<beerfan> nomojob: first few characters then tab
<zaxius> i can't get repeat to work with xmms
<taz_> hi   please help me to find where ... it have wobbly ..but i cant remember which one at system or applications ???
<MasterShrek`> egyn: im not really sure, its obviously a hardware issue. are you using 7.10?
<G-Lin> :)
<ArthurArchnix> nicolah: This link suggests what you are trying to do is not possible https://bugs.launchpad.net/network-manager/+bug/85585
<zaxius> never mind, it worked now.
<linux_user400354> does beryl themes install in compiz fusion? do compiz themes install in compiz fusion? where are the compiz fusion themes? i dont see them here http://gnome-look.org
<nomojob> beerfan: got it
<beerfan> linux_user400354: beryl doesn't have themes. If you want emerald themes, install emerald
<nomojob> juano__: it is still "scanning all devices"
<ihate88> is there a way to make rhytmbox NOT add media to library when just played one or more times? (i only want full albums appear in the media library, from the folder i specify in the options
<linux_user400354> beerfan, what file extension do emerald themes use?
<nomojob> juano__: it is done now.  now what?
<egyn> MasterShrek: yes, i'm using 7.10. I've done memtest of the memorymodules (but have no spare to test) and also ripped out the networkcard without success
<egyn> MasterShrek: i too suspect a hardware issue
<SaintRock> beerfan, MasterShrek` jdong Ok guys, thanks so much for all the commands. What Im trying to do here is install Feisty Server 64 bit but I need to install the GOME desktop, but a minimalistic version of GNOME.  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop does the job but it puts way too much stuff that's never gonna be used.  apt-get install xserver-xorg and apg-get install gnome do the trick but now I need to install some fonts to startx  .. Is there a doc th
<SaintRock> at explains how to install a minimal version of GNOME on Feisty Server ?
<coryandbrittany> it didnt work
<beerfan> SaintRock: Gnome is not a "minimalistic" anything, for a server
<nicolah> thanks ArthurArchnix
<MasterShrek`> egyn: i dunno what to tell you really, thats strange that the livecd would work but not after the install. did this problem just show up out of the blue, or is this the first time youve booted?
<jimmygoon> I need to strip the first 7 characters off of each line in a file... how does I do that
<egyn> MasterShrek: oh, i havent tested the live cd yet
<MasterShrek`> SaintRock: gnome is about as far from minimalistic as you can get
<SaintRock> beerfan, I know... this is a requrements from the customer cause they wanna VNC to it..  I found my answer tho.
<Tomi_G> juano__: Error, something like "Wrong device selected"
<SaintRock> MasterShrek`, Then can you give me  a doc that installs a WORKING xwindowed environment.... ?
<egyn> MasterShrek: i'll do so right away. I assume that it is a hardware issue and that i have to send it somewhere
<beerfan> SaintRock: so install Ubuntu desktop, and the server apps you need
<blackbo1> does anyone know how to get a game called Civilization working under WINE
<beerfan> blackbo1: Civ1?
<nomojob> juano__: you there still?
<MasterShrek`> egyn: i was unclear before, does this problem persist in windows as well?
<ihate88> why using ubuntu for a minimalistic server anyway? ;p
<blackbo1> i think so
<SaintRock> beerfan, Or remove those tht I dont need... :)  Thanks for the help regardless
<juano__> MasterShrek yep or just simply double click it
<scguy318> blackbo1: have you checked the AppDb?
<MasterShrek`> SaintRock: not really, just install a window manager and a vnc server
<SpeakerMania> I just installed jEdit, but when I try to run it, it just says loading in the bottom panel then closes. ???
<ArthurArchnix> nicolah:
<scguy318> blackbo1: you may also be interested in the native equivalent FreeCiv
<Od\x> Hello there! could anybody suggest to me an affordable (and free) software for creating (ubuntu) system backup image into a hidden partition so that everybody can restore the whole system just pressing a button when the PC is booting-up??
<scguy318> !appdb | blackbo1
<ubotu> blackbo1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Tomi_G> juano__: Error, something like "Wrong device selected"
<juano__> Tomi_G: ok
<blackbo1> oic
<nomojob> juano__: gparted is finished now.
<SaintRock> MasterShrek`, Window manager ?   What would be the apt-get install for that ??
<juano__> Tomi_G: try changing hd0,5 to another, i think you want hd0,4
<beerfan> blackbo1: Civ1 is super old. Civ4 runs with minor glitches
<juano__> nomojob: are your partitions right ?
<blackbo1> thanks. One more question blackboi how do you do that where you keep changing the name everytime you type
<ArthurArchnix> nicolah: I *may* have found a workaround. I can't find any documentation on this, so create a new user to test this.
<nomojob> juano__: what am i looking for?
<MasterShrek`> SaintRock: depends on what you want, fluxbox is a very streamlined window manager
<juano__> nomojob: cause you told me you wanted to see if your partitions were right
<juano__> nomojob: cause you werent sure bout the installer
<juano__> nomojob: so there you could see if all partitions are still there
<nomojob> juano__: let me tell you what i'm looking at.
<juano__> nomojob: ok
<g-e> hey, how do i find out which version of ubuntu im using?
<eric> I am running 7.10 64bit... when I click the shut down icon in the top right corner gnome seems to freeze. The clock still updates though
<MasterShrek`> g-e: cat /etc/lsb-release
<cox_> g-e: look at the system manager
<MasterShrek`> i believe
<scguy318> g-e: lsb-release -a
<g-e> thank you guys! you are the best!
<eric> any ideas what is going on?
<Od\x> Hello there! could anybody suggest to me an affordable (and free) software for creating (ubuntu) system backup image into a hidden partition so that everybody can restore the whole system just pressing a button when the PC is booting-up??
<bakarat> ok, i'm having some problems: i can install tomcat fine on my laptop, but i can not get it working on my regular desktop computer (both running ubuntu gutsy)
<g-e> Od\x: dd
<nomojob> juano__: /dev/sdb1 ext3 mountpoint: /media/disk ... below that is /dev/sdb2 extended ... below that is /dev/sdb5 linux-swap
<cox_> does anyone know the command to view the networks workgroup, i have used it but for the life of cant remember it
<bakarat> on my desktop computer, it will simply not start it seems, but it doesn't output any errors on start/restart either
<juano__> nomojob: nomojob good, so your root partition is mounted
<nomojob> juano__: Sttus:  Mounted on /media/disk
<Tomi_G> juano__: same with 0,4. Invalied device requested
<juano__> nomojob: now cd /media/disk
<MasterShrek`> cox_: smbtree ?
<blackbo1> :sup
<blackbo1> //sup
<cox_> MasterShrek`: i rekon u might be right :P
<MasterShrek`> :)
<WorkingOnWise> I need to enable as a loadable module a driver for my cell phone. Does this mean that I must recompile my kernel?
<nomojob> juano__: im in the GUI
<blackbo1> whats going on with the connection reset
<nomojob> juano__: should I go to the terminal i guess?
<MasterShrek`> WorkingOnWise: no, just modprobe it: sudo modprobe <module>
<juano__> nomojob: ok , then alt +f2
<SaintRock> MasterShrek`, Fluxbox.. nice.. forgot abotu that one, didn't know it was part of Ubuntu
<juano__> nomojob: gksudo gedit /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<juano__> nomojob: pastebin me that
<WorkingOnWise> MasterShrek is there a way to make that "stick" so it loads on boot automagicly?
<blackbo1> hello
<truckin> blackbo1 = connection reset is freenode's ircd prgram's way of saying it;'s closed the comm socket.
<MasterShrek`> WorkingOnWise: put the command in /etc/rc.local
<MasterShrek`> WorkingOnWise: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<juano__> Tomi_G: well i just figured
<blackbo1> i c
<juano__> Tomi_G: what you want is hd0,1
<pike_> hey guys what is your favorite smartphone right now? going shopping for one tomorrow tired of waiting for neo
<blackbo1> >:o
<pike_> sorry meant for offtopic
<WorkingOnWise> MasterShrek` ty
<Tomi_G> juano__: hmm, I'll try
<nomojob> juano__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45407/
<juano__> Tomi_G: yep... that should work cause its flagged for boot
<MasterShrek`> aight im out, later everyone :)
<blackbo1> so blackboi, if wine says that it can't load a dll then the only way around it is talking to someone at winehq?
<blackbo1> do they have a chat like this
<nomojob> juano__: btw, i changed lines 131, 137 & 142 from (hd1,0)
<truckin> blackbo1 = connection reset happened when a client disconnects abnormally, instead of a proper way. i.e. /quit
<juano__> nomojob: change hd0,0 for hd1,0 in ubuntu
<g-e> pike_: nokia e65
<nomojob> juano__: I read it in another forum about how to fix my problem.  It didnt work though
<juano__> nomojob: yea thats good
<ekim|linux> Ja sanyone installed the gOS desktop on ubuntu ?
<darkentity> r there any channels where i can talk about blender?
<scguy318> blackbo1: #winehq
<scguy318> blackbo1: you have looked at the AppDb, right?
<blackbo1> oic ty
<g-e> pike_: wellm today i would probably buy a neo1973
<ArthurArchnix> nicolah: You have two options. (1)  do "gksudo gedit /usr/share/app-install/desktop/nm-applet.desktop" and delete the iconname, so that it just says "icon=" then is blank. (2) You can try disabling the applet from being loaded on the panel in gconf. This is the relevant key, /apps/panel/global/disabled_applets But I can't tell you what to put in here or what it might do. Safer to try the first way, though you should write down the 
<cox_> 20:43 < nomojob> juano__: I read it in another forum about how to fix my problem.  It didnt work though
<cox_> 20:43 < nomojob> juano__: I read it in another forum about how to fix my problem.  It didnt work though
<nomojob> juano__: so I should change it back to (hd1,0)? On all three lines?
<cox_> 20:43 < nomojob> juano__: I read it in another forum about how to fix my problem.  It didnt work though
<cox_> 20:43 < nomojob> juano__: I read it in another forum about how to fix my problem.  It didnt work though
<juano__> nomojob: except on the windows one
<juano__> nomojob: yes
<Creed> How can I assign my nic two IP's?
<nomojob> juano__:  ok...
<pike_> g-e: yeah dont know if they will make the december launch date
<ekim|linux> Ja sanyone installed the gOS desktop on ubuntu ?
<tokapie> hey guys, how do you delete a directory in bash?
<ekim|linux> *has
<nomojob> juano__: done
<g-e> tokapie: rm -r dirname
 * N3bunel care stie sa faca server de cs privat me
<ekim|linux> rm -rf <directory>
<Tomi_G> juano__: same :((
<tokapie> thx ekim
<Clearze2> tokapie: or rmdir if it's emty
<UBUNTUISLOVED> :)
<nicolah> thanks ArthurArchnix
<ekim|linux> I always use rm -rf because it always works
<ArthurArchnix> nicolah: I'm interested to hear if it works. Let me know.
<juano__> Tomi_G: hd0,1 gave you the same output ?
<nicolah> erasing the file worked
<Tomi_G> juano__: yes :(
<UBUNTUISLOVED> does anyone know how to get virtualbox bridge mode working on a wifi adapter?
<ArthurArchnix> nicolah: And your internet still works?
<Creed> Has anyone here set up a custom internal only TLD using bind?
<juano__> Tomi_G: whats the exact error ?
<nomojob> juano__: changed and saved
<Tomi_G> juano__: yes
<nicolah> sure, I'm here
<cox_> does anyone know if smbtree is a seperate package
<juano__> nomojob: that should work, cause if root partition is sdb1 , in grub its hd1,0
 * ArthurArchnix is glad no internets were harmed in the following of his advice.
<nomojob> juano__: i will rebott and let you know.  THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!
<juano__> Tomi_G: mm strange, change rootnoverify for root then, and try again
<juano__> nomojob: no problem
<nomojob> see ya
<Tomi_G> juano__: ok
<void^> cox_: part of smbclient
<Sanz> q hay?
<sayanriju> where is the 'modules' section in the xorg.conf for gutsy!!!!
<beerfan> cox_: also try pyneighborhood
<SaintRock> MasterShrek`, Fluxbox loaded but how do I open a terminal on the bottomm.. Looks really nice and clean, but I cannot open even a terminal, I just see the Toolbar on the bottom
<blackbo1> SaintRock you could always hit CTRL + ALT + F1
<blackbo1> that always works for me
<egyn> MasterShrek: Yes the problem persits in windows. However i managed to get it running again when i unplugged the ram/hd/ethernet and connected them again. i'll see how long it'll work. i suspsect a hardwarefailure in the future.
<angasule> umh, probably weird question, but does anyone here have a webcam go es and got it working on linux? it's pretty old, I know
<SaintRock> blackbo1, Hehe, ya.. that works well, press CTRL-C and you no longer need fluxbox now do you... :)
<knoppix_2000> hello ubuntu
<mickvdv> hi
<blackbo1> hello knoppix
<knoppix_2000> I have a question relating to ubuntu desktop
<blackbo1> shoot
<mickvdv> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ihate88> is there a way to make rhytmbox NOT add media to library when just played one or more times? (i only want full albums appear in the media library, from the folder i specify in the options
<blackbo1> ... must be along one
<blackbo1> ;)
<JohnnyBlazer> i have a serious problem.
<knoppix_2000> I tried adding another monitor on my laptop. The auto detection wasn't accurate so I looked it up manually. Once I did that my laptop's monitor got screwy. Once I restarted everything the system boots without a desktop or a prompt
<jimjam> I have a weird problem: On log on, I get a message saying that "user's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored ... File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users." Normally I'd chown/chmod this, but any sudo command returns a "must be setuid root." error. Any way to fix this?
<knoppix_2000> I'm new to linux so I don't know the commands
<mickvdv> bye
<mickvdv> quit
<blackbo1> what distribution of linux do you have
<JohnnyBlazer> i tried to install rageircd, and it failed, now i cant unistall it, reinstall it, or do anything using apt-get or adept manager, please, i neeed help
<knoppix_2000> ubuntu 7.10
<knoppix_2000> I'm using knoppix right now :)
<JohnnyBlazer> oh wait wrong channel sorry
<blackbo1> ???
<russe11> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blackbo1> so you are trying to use both your laptop screen and a separately attached monitor
<Adriel> Hello, i have succesfully installed ubuntu 7.10 and i notice while copying files from my windows desktop the speed seems to be kind of slow. Is that normal?
<Xteven> where can I find some ubuntu developers ? or someone who knows how to build an ubuntu CD with gfxboot/isolinux ?
<knoppix_2000> Actually, I'd rather just get my desktop back. screw the monitor. :(
<knoppix_2000> lol
<soundray> Adriel: sometimes it helps to disable ipv6. There is a factoid:
<soundray> !ipv6 | Adriel
<ubotu> Adriel: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Adriel> ah ok
<blackbo1> Adriel, yes it takes some time to move files depending on the size, whether its between partitions or if you told it to do so during the install
<blackbo1> but yes
<Adriel> well i am new to linux, thx for the reply
<blackbo1> Knoppix, so you're at a command line
<CochiseIRL> anyone know of a tutorial to install the kde 4 rc1?
<dennis__> Hello I'm new at this channel, but I hope somebody could help me. I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 Server edition. My problem is that the pppoe connection hangs up after a while. when I print out the syslog there are a few entry with eth1 up eth1 down and in the messages log are some entries with: pppd timeout waiting for PADO
<knoppix_2000> yes. I also noticed that if I typed "ubuntu" at the command line it would start the ubuntu shutdown sequence and say it's shutting down KDE.
<Masterslave> hi all, my friend has a problem with gutsy, can't play DVDs. when he launch Totem or gxine it crashes, he has all the Gstreamer plugins and he has follwed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#head-4358a6af06301016427e652b21423518b863b480. Anyone any suggestions?
<blackbo1> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Tomi_G> juano__: nothing :( tried 0,1 and 0,4 and 0,5, but nothing :( always same error
<juano__> Tomi_G: and did you change rootnoveriy to root ?
<Tomi_G> juano__: yes
<juano__> Tomi_G: you can try taking out savedefault also
<Tomi_G> juano__: ok
<juano__> root  (hd0,1)  ,  makeactive ,  chainloader   +1
<blackbo1> knoppix type this in and let me know what you get sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<juano__> Tomi_G: just those 3 lines
<knoppix_2000> good lookin, Black. I'll try.
<Tomi_G> juano__: and title :)
<angasule> umh, xawtv doesn't start, at all
<juano__> Tomi_G: yea lol, and title   windows
<knoppix_2000> I'll be back in a few minutes
<juano__> Tomi_G: pastebin me your menu.lst also
<Xteven> hello ?
<BloodyTux> Finally, got my second HDD running 7.10
<VSpike> hmm that's interesting
<juano__> Tomi_G: i wanna see how it looks after you put the options in it
<Adriel> crap i didn't notice i forgot to backup all my pictures
<BloodyTux> What's the new compiz called
<BloodyTux> ?
<max_> can someone help me with bringing up lirc remote on a built in SIR????? PLEASE!!!!!
<semperfi1uy> is there a lighter terminal then gnome-terminal that suppports copy and paste?
<VSpike> the fast user switcher seems to be a bit broken - it appears to switch me to the wrong vt
<frost0> juano__. could you help me finish my script?
<digitalvaldosta> ok
<juano__> frost0: yea
<erUSUL> semperfi1uy: urxvt ? copy and paste selecting and with middle click
<VSpike> BloodyTux: compiz-fusion?
<Masterslave> semperfi1uy, ctrl+shift+v ?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> hi guys, I'm using a bttv capture card connected to an analog camera and the video resulting from that camera is a bit weird:  the bottom half of the video is green and the top half is in grayscale.... anyone know how to fix?
<BloodyTux> VSpike, thanks.
<Tomi_G> juano_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45411/
<Tomi_G> juano_: brb
<Xteven> where else could I go for help ?
<semperfi1uy> MasterSlave: I was looking for a different terminal that runs faster than gnome-terminal
<max_> PLEASE HELP!!
<semperfi1uy> erUSUL: urxvt has copy and pasting? okay I will give that a try thanks
<Masterslave> semperfi1uy, ok, is gnome-terminal slow then....?
<frost0> juano__, could you give me the script with both killing the apps and restoring them?
<frost0> juano__, or one of each...whatever works..
<semperfi1uy> Masterslave: yes on my old piece of junk :) It takes about 5-8seconds to start, which is kinda annoying for a terminal
<digitalvaldosta> how do you give full permissions (from the CLI) to user1 and allow sudo user the same
<soundray> Xteven: try #ubuntu-devel
<Masterslave> semperfi1uy, ok true ;-)
<juano__> frost0: sure let me pastebin you the first one, i still gotta check out the second one
<frost0> juano__, thank you
<Masterslave> hi all, my friend has a problem with gutsy, can't play DVDs. when he launch Totem or gxine it crashes, he has all the Gstreamer plugins and he has follwed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#head-4358a6af06301016427e652b21423518b863b480. Anyone any suggestions?
<BloodyTux> !patience | max
<Xteven> soundray: thx
<ubotu> max: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<semperfi1uy> Masterslave: also another gripe I have with it is the colors dont contrast enough with a white on black.
<soundray> digitalvaldosta: don't give any user "full permissions" please. It's very likely to mess things up.
<juano__> frost0: how do you load the game ? from where or what command do u use ?
<Masterslave> semperfi1uy, ok
<soundray> Masterslave: to give a user sudo privileges, add him/her to the admin group: 'sudo adduser name admin'
<digitalvaldosta> well i tried chmod 777 file
<VSpike> It's wierd - switch to my wife's session always works fine, but when I switch back to mine I end up at a text login... but if I press ctrl-alt-F10, I get my session back.
<digitalvaldosta> and that didn't work
<frost0> juano__, here is the tricky thing...i use a server monitor...
<soundray> digitalvaldosta: if it's on a single file, try 'sudo chmod 777 file'
<VSpike> The one in kdm/kde/kubuntu always worked OK
<digitalvaldosta> VSpike : I usually have to hit either F7 or F9
<ArthurArchnix> soundray: Whatever happened to the wheel group
<Tomi_G> juano__: again, same
<frost0> juano__, but the game itself is from /usr/games/enemy-territory2.60b/et
<rabidweezle> I want to gzip all the files in a directory so each one gets it's own .gz, how would I do this?
<VSpike> digitalvaldosta: that's what puzzled me - in kde they used to go F7, F8, ....
<frost0> juano__, or its mod tc:e /usr/games/enemy-territory2.60b/tc-elite
<VSpike> digitalvaldosta: in this, they seem to be working backwards from F10
<soundray> ArthurArchnix: darned if I know. I haven't seen this since the glorious days of bo and hamm
<rabidweezle> basically I am gzipping a bunch of quake bsp's to .gz, what command?
<juano__> frost0: you run tc-elite to run the game right ?
<frost0> juano__, their two different games...
<frost0> juano__, one is modded...
<juano__> frost0: aahh
<juano__> frost0: ok
<erUSUL> semperfi1uy: all x terminals have copy paste if you do it the traditional X way selecting text copies it if you middle click you paste in the position of the cursor
<frost0> juano__, but i use the server monitor to connect and look at servers... :(
<frost0> juano__, which is xqf
<delfos> hi, i need to setup dual monitor in ubuntu and have read to type in: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx.
<delfos> Could this missconfigure the actual 3D aceleration and blank my screen?
<juano__> frost0: ok, what do you run for the server monitor ?
<juano__> Tomi_G: darn
<Bupuntu> hi
<digitalvaldosta> soundray: ive done that but what I am basically talking about is that if i run chmod 777 with or without sudo on a picture file and look at its icon with a user that doesn't own it it shows some crazy default icon. but if i use chown it show me the picture as an icon
<juano__> Tomi_G: weird ... should boot
<Bupuntu> guys i have an issue i cannot understand
<Masterslave> nobody has any ideas for my dvd playback problem?
<frost0> juano__, its just xqf in the terminal
<juano__> frost0: just type xqf ?
<jebblue> rabidweezle for i in /bin; do ls -lh $i; done
<RobJ> Hey...   I've installed Ubuntu (again) using OEM-install. I used 'sudo oem-config
<RobJ> in terminal to install...
<frost0> juano__, yep
<Bupuntu> when i had feisty, i was using a program called streamerone, and it was working perfectly, then updated and still working
<juano__> frost0: ok
<jebblue> rabidweezle chg ls -lh to the command u want lke gzip
<RobJ> now when i try log in with the new account it says 'your session only lasted less than ten seconds...'
<Bupuntu> when i reinstalled from scrap the 7.10.... the program doesnt work anymore
<massctrl> hello I replaced a videocard and now xorg isn't starting anymore, .. how can I automatically reconfigure the x env like it does on installation?
<Bupuntu> anyone knows how could that be possible?
<soundray> digitalvaldosta: I don't think that's a permissions issue
<erUSUL> massctrl: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<scguy318> massctrl: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<scguy318> massctrl: at the Recovery Console
<BloodyTux> !compiz-fuzion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fuzion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> ...
<BloodyTux> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<scguy318> massctrl: for more detailed configuration do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rapbus> anyone get emerald themes to work in gutsy? apparently the emerald-themes package has been "obsoleted"
<massctrl> ath the recovery console?
<scguy318> massctrl: yes
<massctrl> you can choose that in grub ?
<digitalvaldosta> so it could be an issue with the fact that I installed 7.04 and upgraded to 7.10 back in september
<ArthurArchnix> Masterslave: Having the same problem. Everything seems installed ok. Vlc can't play. Dunno. I just gave up for now.
<scguy318> massctrl: yes
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> hi guys, I'm using a bttv capture card connected to an analog camera and the video resulting from that camera is a bit weird:  the bottom half of the video is green and the top half is in grayscale.... anyone know how to fix?
<scguy318> massctrl: it should be an entry in the GRUB menu
<rabidweezle> jebblue, so it would be gzip $i; done ?
<rapbus> Oni-Dracula|lapp, just tell people you're a NYU film grad :)
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, ok :(
<ArthurArchnix> Masterslave: What little I looked into it, it seems to be a new problem with gutsy.
<ICQnumber> !fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jebblue> rabidweele for i in /bin; do gzip $i; done i think
<jebblue> rabidweezle chg bin for your dir
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, my friend goes crazy here because it doesn't work but in Feisty it does work
<ArthurArchnix> Masterslave: Try installing and playing with vlc. Try installing xine (looks like you might have already).
<rabidweezle> k
<piglit> how can i check which program is using my soundcard xmms is telling me another program is using the soundcard so i wont be able to use the soundcard with xmms
<soundray> digitalvaldosta: possibly. nautilus stores the thumbnails in ~/.thumbnails -- check that directory, especially the 'fail' subdirectory.
<juano__> frost0: ok, im trying to make you all in one script
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, true he has it
<juano__> frost0: its nicer ;)
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> rapbus, yeah..unfortunately that doesn't help me with installing a security system
<frost0> juano__, thx
<rapbus> hehe
<ArthurArchnix> Masterslave: I know. It's strange.
<Masterslave> gxine and totem crashes and vlc does play dvd but with 10fps/sec or something
<VSpike> rabidweezle: find *.bsp -exec gzip {} \;
<rapbus> if I had any experience with video, I'd help ya out..
<Mikey_> any1 installed avant window nav?
<digitalvaldosta> fail?
<ArthurArchnix> Masterslave: If you use VLC to play the dvd you can choose view messages, which might help you track down the issue
<mEck0> is it possible to mix mp3-tracks in Ardour?
<jebblue> VSike thats the fancy way hehe
<ArthurArchnix> Masterslave: >view>messages, then ttry and open dvd
<VSpike> jebblue: I'm trying to learn to make more use of find :)
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, ok thanks btb
<Masterslave> brb
<SmS|Schorsch>  #SmS-DT
<Oli``> Anyone here on Firefox 3b1? Anything to report? Worth being an early adopter?
<jebblue> VSpike yup i agree it is more flexible especially in scripts if you can remember {} \;
<rapbus> Oli``, I have it on my desktop back home, but I had to leave town before getting down and dirty with it
<rapbus> it seems alright from a cursory glance
<rapbus> but nothing strikingly different
<soundray> Oli``: there's an article about it on LWN
<rapbus> anyone get emerald working in gutsy?
<taz_> hi i need ur help where i can find wobbly ??
<m0zg_> my english is bad, i have  pc with mb epox rda3+ with cmedia cmi9739 audio chip on it. i install kubuntu 7.10? vut when i listen music i hear noise of music. can somebody help me ?
<Oli``> rapbus: yeah
<threethirty> hello all
<digitalvaldosta> rapbus yeah.
<taz_> please
<Oli``> ^ to your question
<VSpike> jebblue: yeah took me ages to remember that part
<rapbus> where did you find the themes package?
<rapbus> that's the only part I'm having problems with
<VSpike> jebblue: you can also do ls *.bsp | xargs gzip
<digitalvaldosta> taz:: wobbly
<taz_> yes
<rapbus> apt says it was obsoleted
<Oli``> rapbus: you need to add the non-gpl one
<jebblue> rabidweezle for future ref VSoke has the better way using the find command also with the one i gave you use /dir/*.bsp to be more precise
<Oli``> *the non gpl repo
<rapbus> aha
<BTaylor> Hey, I'm setting up a pretty barebones Ubuntu box on a PC which was given to me by a friend. It's going to have an ATI Radeon 7000 PCI with 64mb of ram. Does 3d acceleration work with this in ubuntu?
<Denyerec> Why does the user/group manager hide a load of users and groups from you ?
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, no errors in message from vlc
<threethirty> i just dist-updated my laptop to gutsy and now my inetl wireless doent seem to work, I can see AP's but not connect, any ideas?
<jebblue> oops that was VSpike sorry
<juano__> frost0: ok got it
<max_> can anyone tell how to fix bordless windows in emerald (Gutsy/Ati X700 radeon mobile video)
<m0zg_> my english is bad, i have  pc with mb epox rda3+ with cmedia cmi9739 audio chip on it. i install kubuntu 7.10, but when i listen music i hear noise of music. can somebody help me ?
<kyled185> I tried to install the kde4 RC1 as posted in the topic, now apt is messed up with tons of unmet dependencies and is failing to install when the dependencies are explicitly specified.  Now I can't even apt-get upgrade is there a way to fix this?
<jebblue> VSpike ah xargs thats one i never used much for some reason or other
<rapbus> do you know what it is?
<digitalvaldosta> taz:: do you mean the wobbly effect that comes with the new compiz fusion effects in 7.10
<kyled185> er as posted in the topic in #kubuntu
<BTaylor> m0zg_: Onboard usually isn't so good
<rapbus> or I'll google it
<Tomi_G> juano__: any other ideas? :S
<VSpike> jebblue: me either
<frost0> juano__, shweet
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, he has give it up he is going to install gusy again
<VSpike> jebblue: looks quite handy though
<BTaylor> Do you have a PCI card that you can use?
<taz_> wobbly windows
<threethirty> max_: did you clean install or upgrade and are you using beryl or compiz fusion
<VSpike> jebblue: nice to ask a question and get 3 answers hey? :)
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, i had the same problem feww minutes ago but i've fixed it with this command
<jebblue> lol
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg totem-xine
<max_> threethirty: clean install, beryl
<hellonull> pidgin 2.2.2 has been out for awhile but it hasn't made it into the gutsy repos, would it be proper protocol to file a bug on launchpad for this?
<ikonia> hellonull: not really a bug
<CochiseIRL> kyled185, you could try removing kde4 rc1, i was just testing it out and when its released on 11 dec im switching i liked iit alot
<Oli``> rapbus: like so: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3563998&postcount=20
<hellonull> ikonia: i didnt think so, but someone in #pidgin suggested that i do that
<ikonia> hellonull: you could do , but it seems a bit provocotive
<soundray> hellonull: you can file a bug of course, but I don't think it'll have any effect.
<juano__> frost0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45414/
<rapbus> Oli``, haha I was already at that page :)
<digitalvaldosta> taz::  you have to open synaptic package manager (which is under system -- administration) and then search for advanced desktop effects settings. that will be put under preferences in the menu after install.
<soundray> !highno | hellonull
<ubotu> hellonull: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<rapbus> thanks for your help
<ikonia> hellonull: its one of the draw backs from quick release distros like ubuntu is that its a wasted of effort to upgrade packages as a general rule
<taz_> seem no one help... guess that ok
<frost0> juano__, where do i add this?
<frost0> juano__, and how?
<taz_> opsd
<taz_> opps
<ikonia> taz_: ask the question
<juano__> frost0: you save this in a file in your home dir for example
<m0zg_> BTaylor: but in win all good? i dont kwon what can i do to make all good in kubuntu
<rapbus> taz_, the package is called compizconfig-settings-manager
<Oli``> rapbus: awesome, yeah I was banging my head against a wall for quit a long time trying to figure out why the non-gpl button wasn't working
<digitalvaldosta> TAZ
<ikonia> taz_: opps ?
<rapbus> or something like that
<kyled185> CochiseIRL, I tried, but apt is too screwed up, it complains about unmet dependencies -- even when I try to uninstall things
<threethirty> max_: you have me beat, i didn't know there we beryl packages for gutsy, you might want to be sure that emerald is installed and that it is running beyond that I have no clue
<rapbus> Oli``, well the GPL button isn't working in mine
<CochiseIRL> kyled185, try using aptitude instead
<juano__> frost0: call it game.sh or something
<taz_> my mistake i talk other screen .. anyway
<digitalvaldosta> taz::  you have to open synaptic package manager (which is under system -- administration) and then search for advanced desktop effects settings. that will be put under preferences in the menu after install.
<Oli``> rapbus: no, there aren't any GPL themes
<Tomi_G> juano__: any other ideas? :S
<rapbus> that's what I figured
<ArthurArchnix> Masterslave: Yeah, I've got those installed and still can't play dvd
<juano__> frost0: then chmod +x game.sh
<digitalvaldosta> taz::  you have to open synaptic package manager (which is under system -- administration) and then search for advanced desktop effects settings. that will be put under preferences in the menu after install.
<digitalvaldosta> taz::  you have to open synaptic package manager (which is under system -- administration) and then search for advanced desktop effects settings. that will be put under preferences in the menu after install.
<rapbus> haha because it would search for half a second and stop
<scguy318> !ccsm | taz
<ubotu> taz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<threethirty> is anyone interested in my intel wireless issue
<taz_> yes raphbus the package is called compizconfig-settings-manager
<scguy318> taz: is that what you're looking for?
<ikonia> threethirty: just ask
<juano__> frost0: then when you run that script it will disable compiz, gnome desktop , run the game, then wait for you to exit the game, then press enter and gdm and compiz will start again
<digitalvaldosta> taz::  you have to open synaptic package manager (which is under system -- administration) and then search for advanced desktop effects settings. that will be put under preferences in the menu after install.
<Dirtbag> i have intel wireless isssue too
<max_> threethirty: :)) undstd... im sure that emerald is installed and running :)))) but thx anyway
<hellonull> soundray: does a security fix warrant "newer being better"?
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, mmm strange he also, but he has installed alot of other packages including ubuntu-restriced things
<taz_> ok let me check
<taz_> brb
<ikonia> hellonull: security can be a valid reason to provide an upgrade
<rapbus> sweet, it's downloading the themes
<rapbus> thanks :)
<digitalvaldosta> 8-)
<CochiseIRL> kyled185, did aptitude work for you?
<threethirty> ikonia: I did, no reply figured if there was interest that they would scoll up, and i figured people would be upset with me posting it again
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, can you tell me which VGA you have?
<Masterslave> + driver
<ikonia> threethirty: well I can't help then as I don't have any buffer enabled
<kyled185> CochiseIRL, I'm trying it, I did an apt-get clean all and now it has to re-download everything
<BTaylor> m0zg_: You could try upgrading ALSA
<Dirtbag> threethirty: whats is your problem?
<ikonia> threethirty: and I missed your question
<soundray> hellonull: yes. Like I said, do feel free to file a wishlist bug. If you include a report on a security hole, make sure it hasn't been fixed in the Ubuntu-current version with a distribution patch.
<threethirty> iknonia: fair point sry
<CochiseIRL> kyled185, you should remove all kde4 things using aptitude first then try reinstalling it
<BTaylor> Speaking of C-Media, does a C-Media CMI8738 PCI work in ubuntu?
<frost0> juano__, awesome
<stephan22> Hello. Are there any news about an official solution by the ubuntu-team for the CRITICAL launchpad-bug #129910 (no tty-consoles in gutsy)?
<ikonia> BTaylor: check the compatability list
<digitalvaldosta> Just to let some of you know if you are new to linux and ubuntu you may not want to upgrade to the next release until it is officially released. I did that and it worked, kinda, but some features are buggy. So I have to reinstall my machine :D
<ikonia> stephan22: check the bug report
<BTaylor> ikonia: No mention of C-Media
<ikonia> digitalvaldosta: please don't talk nonsense
<hellonull> soundray: it is a libpurple security hole
<BTaylor> (Despite it being a damn good card)
<ikonia> digitalvaldosta: gutsy is fine to upgrade
<juano__> frost0: should work, maybe the compiz loading part needs some extra stuff but its getting there
<threethirty> Dirtbag, i dist-upgraded to gutsy and now my intel wireless is seeing AP's but cant connect and it was fine in feisty and i used it in part of the upgrade
<juano__> frost0: maybe it doesnt :P
<frost0> juano__, i'll try..
<Cpudan80> Is there any way to disable error beeps in ubuntu?
<ikonia> threethirty:how did you use it for only part of the upgrade
<grindcore> when i boot ubuntu cd
<Cpudan80> Like if I backspace all the way to the beginning of the line -- it fires off the system beep -- can I turn that off somehow?
<stephan22> ikonia: i did check it. so i have to do the workaround manually? no official sollution?
<digitalvaldosta> no i mean that if you upgrade into a release canidate not the official release. I did that when 7.10 wasn't officially released back in sept
<ikonia> stephan22: the bug is the official log
<soundray> Cpudan80: yes: System-Preferences-Sound
<Tomi_G> juano__: any other ideas? :(
<juano__> frost0: if i understood clearly, you want to close Gnome desktop manager also right ?
<jebblue> Cpudan80 system | prefs never mind hehe
<juano__> Tomi_G: mm... let me think
<kyled185> Cpudan80, at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist put "blacklist pcspkr"
<ldrada> Hi, what was the gnome-app for editing "advanced" settings?
<ikonia> stephan22: if the official log has not solution why would a group or random people on irc have an official solution
<Captain_> #list
<threethirty> ikonia: some of the packages that I was upgrading werent on the gutsy CD
<Captain_> #exit
<noclue-man> what's the best way to connect two linux boxes through a wireless router?
<m0zg_> BTaylor: this audio chip exist from 2003. do you think that new alsa(newer than in 7.10 ) can help me ??
<ikonia> thelanlegend: you used the cd to upgrade ?
<frost0> juano__, free up as much as possible..
<ikonia> noclue-man: a wirless network ?
<ArthurArchnix> Masterslave: What is vga?
<threethirty> noclue-man: i use Samba, but NFS would work too
<frost0> juano__, so yah..
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, your graphics vard
<Masterslave> card
<ArthurArchnix> Masterslave: I have confirmed my dvd player has correct region with regionset
<frost0> juano__, as long as it is restored...
<BTaylor> m0zg_: It's possible
<Cpudan80> jebblue kyled185 -- Found it, system, perfs, sound
<Tomi_G> juano__: take your time :=
<Cpudan80> "Enable system beep"
<noclue-man> but how do you configure so the boxes recogize each other?
<ArthurArchnix> Masterslave: It's an intergrated intel, but this is not a graphics problem
<ArthurArchnix> Ripped dvd's play.
<m0zg_> BTaylor: i don't think so
<Masterslave> ok, just in case...
<juano__> frost0: cause actually this will close your login manager also, so you would have to login again
<jebblue> Cpudan80 cool
<Masterslave> ArthurArchnix, its very strange :(
<eugman> Is a live cd a viable way of dealing with an untrusted computer and the possibility of things like keyloggers?
<threethirty> noclue-man: just set up shared folders
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: your question? i just popped in here
<soundray> noclue-man: you connect them both to the router in infrastructure mode. Then you can talk to one from the other, using the IP address.
<ikonia> eugman: no
<frost0> juano__, huh
<Dirtbag> Does an internal wireless card have a weaker signal than a external one?
<BTaylor> m0zg: You do occaisionally get versions of ALSA that for some reason are buggy with certain cards
<ikonia> Dirtbag: no
<ArthurArchnix> scguy318: Masterslave and I are trying to run down a problem playing dvd's in gutsy.
<frost0> juano, i'll try it and see how it works...brb
<kyled185> eugman, it will bypass software keyloggers
<juano__> frost0: so gdm isnt a good option
<BloodyTux> How do I edit the boot options
<soundray> Dirtbag: depends on the antenna
<BloodyTux> so XP is first
<juano__> frost0: we got to change that
<frost0> juano__, okay go ahead...
<ArthurArchnix> scguy318: I've installed everycodec known to man, every player, and confirmed my region.
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<ikonia> BloodyTux: change the default value in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frost0> juano__, i've got time...but do you?
<niux> if my computer crashed, it there a log somewhere with a detailed description of what went wrong?
<eugman> ikonia, kyled185 , well you'd need encryption to avoid somone watching on the network.
<ikonia> niux: there maybe in /var/log/message
<soundray> BloodyTux: don't change the order -- use the default option like ikonia says
<ArthurArchnix> scguy318: sudo apt-getinstall libdvdcdss2 returns an error saying that it is referred to by another package.
<BloodyTux> K.
<ikonia> eugman: why are you telling us this ? you asked the question not us
<noclue-man> soundray: I'm able to ping the ip in one direction, but not the other,
<scguy318> !medibuntu | ArthurArchnix
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mikefoo> Hey, anyone suggest a retailer that I can purchase a home server, a barebone would be good.
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: you'll need this
<frost0> juano, my main goal is to close as many unneeded apps as possible and then restore them after the game...
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: to install libdvdcss2
<grindcore> when i boot from ubuntu 7.10 i386 - i can select just install in text mode and another which is not god - if i select this text mode, after install i would be able to use graphic enviroment
<frost0> juano__, my main goal is to close as many unneeded apps as possible and then restore them after the game...
<ikonia> mikefoo: this is ubuntu support from all over the world, not hardware vendor recommendations
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: libdvdread3 tries to dynamically look for libdvdcss2 when encountering a CSS-protected DVD
<soundray> noclue-man: that's untypical. Maybe a router setting prevents it?
<ikonia> grindcore: yes you can use the graphics mode
<mikefoo> ikonia: im just asking for a site to buy a damn PC.. its not that serious..
<mikefoo> I never said anything about "hardware" support
<ikonia> mikefoo: this is a support channel, we don't know what country yuour in
<ikonia> mikefoo: hardware support is asking for recommendations
<mikefoo> im in the US  =)
<juano__> frost0: mm yep... well actually closing gnome isnt necesary i think
<ikonia> mikefoo: its a support channel only for ubuntu OS
<threethirty> mikefoo: id sugest system76.com
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<juano__> frost0: i think what really matters is compiz
<mikefoo> threethirty: thank you!  =)
<ldrada> Does anybody know the name of the gnome app that lets users configure "advanced" options for gnome-apps?
<nomojob> juano__: just rebooted and it still didnt fix the problem with the Error 21.  I then re-installed Ubuntu and it still gives me the error!  Should I just give up on Ubuntu?
<Dirtbag> soundray: Do you have any idea why I would have to be ~20ft closer to the AP w/ubuntu than I do with xp?
<jimjam> I think I just gave every file on my system rwxrwxrwx permissions. Did I hose my system?
<ikonia> Dirtbag: not as good a driver ?
<ikonia> jimjam: what permissions, what command did you use
<hoarycripple> hello.  on a dual monitor configuration is there any way to get *different* framebuffer console on each monitor?  As it is whatever is displayed on monitor 0 is also displayed on monitor 1.
<BloodyTux> How do I set the default?
<ikonia> hoarycripple: I don't think its that advanced at the moment
<ArthurArchnix> scguy318: I hadn't done that. I think a reboot is required.
<jimjam> ikonia It was definitely a chmod 777 command.
<frost0> juano__, okay...its compiz fusion if that changes anything..
<juano__> nomojob: no, you may need to reinstall grub
<ikonia> jimjam: yup
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: you don't need to reboot I think, but whatever does it
<frost0> juano__, any other system apps that may be hogs you can think of?
<ikonia> jimjam: thats a pretty dangerous set of permissions
<juano__> frost0: then delete the gdm line
<hoarycripple> ikonia, ok.  thank you.
<juano__> frost0: all the same except both gdm lines
<jimjam> ikonia Any way to get the default permissions back, or do I reach for my restore disk?
<Reng> can any donate me some money, i really want to get a macbook pro, so i can show it off to the chicks at starbucks. hehe
<soundray> Dirtbag: Windows drivers tend to be better, because the manufacturers write them themselves. Linux driver authors have to guess at hardware internals, therefore they often cannot make full use of the hardware's capabilities.
<ikonia> jimjam: I sugges a restore
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: with libdvdcss2 the region of your DVD player does not matter I believe
<nomojob> is there a good tutorial for that that you know of?  I followed one earlier, but it didnt help.
<Oli``> hoarycripple: I assume you've got a proper graphics card? as in nvidia/ati? install the restricted drivers and use the included config that comes with that
<jimjam> ikonia Oh, how I love learning.
<ikonia> jimjam: sorry
<jimjam> ikonia: it's so much fun!
<soundray> Dirtbag: consider asking your hardware supplier for better Linux support.
<jimjam> ikonia: Oh, no, this is probably a good thing.
<nomojob> juano__: is there a good tutorial for that that you know of?  I followed one earlier, but it didnt help.
<frost0> juano__, so you think i should be good with just disabling compiz?
<juano__> frost0: i guess compiz is the real hog, cause it rides on opengl like a b3*ss2*
<RobJ> Hi!  I'm trying to login to my ubuntu but i am getting a 'session lasted less than 10 seconds' message.  I installed Ubuntu in OEM mode, and used 'sudo oem-config' in terminal to setup my new account. Any advice on solving my login problem? Thanks
<juano__> frost0: i think so
<Dirtbag> ikonia: oh, i have an intel 3945, and am using ipw driver, should i change it.
<juano__> !grub | nomojob
<ubotu> nomojob: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dirtbag> soundray: ooh i see
<ikonia> Dirtbag: are there other drivers available ?
<frost0> juano__, i just wanted to add as much as possible...so i could use all my 768mb of ram..
<BloodyTux> How do I set the default option for menu.lst?
<juano__> frost0: well shutting down compiz will help indeed
<ikonia> BloodyTux: edit the file /boot/grub/menu.list and the option "Default" is the default os it will boot
<Dirtbag> ikonia: i have no idea, im a linux newbie
<ikonia> Dirtbag: then no
<alexmatos> My laptop does not automatically decrease the monitor brightness when running on batteries. I can do it using Fn keys. The laptop is an HP Compaq Presario V6000. Can anybody help?
<jimjam> ikonia: Would you recommend untarring from the recovery setup?
<ikonia> jimjam: untarring ? what are you talking about
<ArthurArchnix> Who was I talking to about playing dvd's a moment ago?
<BejeweledPudenda> I want to install k9copy v. 1.2.0 -- how can I do that?  debian-multimedia respository has broken dependenicies.
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: me and someone else
<soundray> BloodyTux: open the file with 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst', find the line that says 'default 0' and change it to the number of your Windows entry (start counting at 0)
<juano__> nomojob: how many disks do you have ? sudo fdisk -l , pastebin me that
 * ArthurArchnix bows and thanks scguy318
<frost0> juano__, sweet....one more thing...my video card is getting funky with the new drivers i have nvidia 6600...and it runs at 51-53 degress celcius...which isn't a problem...but it just craps out after a while...
<ArthurArchnix> scguy318: Worked like a charm
<Oli``> alexmatos: sounds like a special driver thing... I could be wrong though
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: cool
<jimjam> ikonia: Sorry. I got it figured out. Thanks for your help
<frost0> juano__, i play a game and it just quits randomly..
<SevenIsPrime> BejeweledPudenda: You do not use Debian repositories for Ubuntu.
<kazol> Could someone please help me with an issue with ndiswrapper?
<frost0> juano__, i just wish i new what driver worked and where i can get it..
<juano__> frost0: mmm... i enabled the restricted driver that came at ubuntu install
<scguy318> BejeweledPudenda: why do you need Debian repos? it's in the Ubuntu repos
<juano__> frost0: nvidia 5500 here
<nananuu> hi I have a qustion why my desktop is geting black after 10 min but my screen server turns on only after 2 hours ho can I disable the black screen who apers after 10 min?
<juano__> frost0: 256
<frost0> juano__, 256?
<Nirevus> I'm installing Ubuntu onto an acer Aspire 1360 for a family member. However, I can't access wireless networking on it. "lshw -C network" identifies everything correctly but Administration > Network only shows wired and modem. Any thoughts? It's using a VT6102 Rhine II and an AirConn IPN 2220 Wireless Adaptor
<BloodyTux> ikonia, Is it the default      0?
<juano__> frost0: 256 MB yea
<ArthurArchnix> scguy318: I guess I just assumed it was taken care of by libdvdread3 and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BloodyTux> wait
<frost0> juano__, yep same..
<BloodyTux> nvm
<BloodyTux> Sorry.
<Tomi_G> juano__: did you think of something?
<ikonia> BloodyTux: thats the default "0" that is the first option in menu.list "1" would be second "2" the third etc
<Oli``> nananuu: System > Prefs > Screensavers > Power
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: I understand, a pity libdvdcss2 has to be buried behind a repo
<BloodyTux> Thanks
<Dirtbag> ikonia: so would the driver also cause it to constantly disconnect but keep signal strength?
<tom__> hi all, im trying to boot ubuntu from a usb hard drive via a direct install, however when it boots i just get the word "grub" on the screen and then it bails out, any ideas?
<alexmatos> Oli``, it worked on Gutsy, but its not working in Feisty
 * BloodyTux is blonde today
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: but its the legal climate
<ikonia> Dirtbag: maybe, maybe thats your access point, who knows
<spiderfire> is there music player that can use new winamp skins?
<ikonia> spiderfire: xmms
<frost0> juano__, maybe it is just lack of ram forcing me out of game..
<alexmatos> Oli``, it's probably some module I have to load
<CochiseIRL> spiderfire, audacious
<spiderfire> ikonia: new skins?
<ikonia> spiderfire: sorry, xmms2 but its early/stalled development
<juano__> frost0: 768 ? , mmm 512 ram here
<alexmatos> Oli``, the question is 'which'
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> hi guys, I'm using a bttv capture card connected to an analog camera and the video resulting from that camera is a bit weird:  the bottom half of the video is green and the top half is in grayscale.... anyone know how to fix?
<frost0> juano__, brb i'm going to try it out..
<ArthurArchnix> scguy318: Yeah. Looks like I can install w32codecs now as well.
<tom__> anyone help me please?
<juano__> frost0: sure.. give it a try
<frost0> juano__, thx for your help...
<ikonia> tom__: help with what
<juano__> frost0: no prob, come back ne time
<nananuu> Oli``,  On Ac Power is both turnd never
<ikonia> tom__: you have to ask a question to get help
<tom__>  im trying to boot ubuntu from a usb hard drive via a direct install, however when it boots i just get the word "grub" on the screen and then it bails out, any ideas?
<juano__> Tomi_G: mm i really wouldnt know... checked !grub
<truckin> tom__: ensure your system bios is set to boot from USB
<soundray> spiderfire: have a look at audacity -- not sure if it'll work with the skins, but it's the most actively developed fork of xmms
<Dirtbag> ikonia: is there a way to test which it could be?
<juano__> !grub | Tomi_G
<ubotu> Tomi_G: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: yep
<ikonia> Dirtbag: not really
<m0zg_> my english is bad, i have  pc with mb epox rda3+ with cmedia cmi9739 audio chip on it. i install kubuntu 7.10, but when i try to  listen music i hear noise instead of music. can somebody help me ?
<tom__> truckin: it boots, but hangs at the word grub
<ikonia> Dirtbag: not easy
<juano__> Tomi_G: it should be able to boot
<juano__> Tomi_G: though you can try this before
<mechung> anyone have any suggestions as to why when i embed a player in my website it wont autoplay?
<ikonia> mechung: this is ubuntu support - not webdesign
<juano__> Tomi_G: try hd0,0
<P-avilion> i am new and trying to install webcam_server 0.50 i have downloaded it but dont really know what todo next, any help is appriciated
<frost0> juano__, just remembered there is a ram hog dock i'm using called avant-window-navigator..
<tom__> juano__: sorry, try hd0,0 as what?
<ikonia> P-avilion: where did you download a web cam server from ?
<soundray> tom__: apparently, grub can't see the root partition on your USB drive. Look at the install page (private message) and scroll down to USB installations
<frost0> juano__, could iadd that to the line?
<Oli``> mechung: because the plugin will never auto-play
<soundray> !install > tom__
<mechung> i know and im sorry but ive tried #web, flash , apache and now im here everyone says to go somewhere else
<underdawg> would any of you know why I can ssh into a box but the vlc auth fails?
<juano__> tom__	ahh sorry wrong contact
<Nirevus> I'm installing Ubuntu onto an acer Aspire 1360 for a family member. However, I can't access wireless networking on it. "lshw -C network" identifies everything correctly but Administration > Network only shows wired and modem. Any thoughts? It's using a VT6102 Rhine II and an AirConn IPN 2220 Wireless Adaptor
<ikonia> mechung: because this is ubuntu support - we don't support web design
<_AxS_> kazol: hey -- ok so what exactly is the issue right now?
<juano__> Tomi_G: try hd0,0
<P-avilion> i closed the window im not sure of the site off hand
<mechung> oli: how can i get it to autoplay? or is there a way??
<ikonia> Nirevus: you need a 3rd party driver
<Dirtbag> ikonia: oh ok  =(  ... most linux distros use same drivers?
<scguy318> Nirevus: if there's no kernel module for your wireless adapter, you may need to use ndiswrapper
<ikonia> P-avilion: read the documents on the product, or get support from the vendor
<ikonia> Dirtbag: yes
<Tomi_G> juano__: ok
<kazol> _AxS_: I have to type in my WPA key everytime I boot into the Network Manager.
<ikonia> Dirtbag: they all do
<Oli``> mechung: private message
<scguy318> Nirevus: does iwconfig say anything?
<truckin> tom__: use the grub prompt to see exactly what media kernel has indeed loaded. ensure the usb device has a valid bootable image on it.
<_AxS_> Dirtbag: we all use the same kernel
<juano__> frost0: yep same as with compiz, only you put the process instead of compiz
<frost0> juano__, if the program is run by "avant-window-navigator" what would i add the the .sh?
<juano__> frost0: same 2 lines
<nananuu> On Ac Power is both turned never but my screen turns black after eavery then idle minutus
<tom__> truckin thanks, ill try again, 1 min ill run to the other room :D
<_AxS_> kazol: yeah, of course.  try to find a way to save the key
<kazol> _AxS_: It retains some sort of key when I open the manager, but after pasting the actual key and clicking ok, it works.
<scguy318> !wireless | Nirevus
<ubotu> Nirevus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scguy318> Nirevus: if you haven't already seen this
<juano__> frost0: same lines as compiz, instead of compiz put avant-window-navigator
<underdawg> would any of you know why I can ssh into a box but the vlc auth fails?
<alexmatos> My laptop does not automatically decrease the monitor brightness when running on batteries. I can do it using Fn keys. The laptop is an HP Compaq Presario V6000 running Feisty. This worked in Gutsy. Can anybody help?
<delfos> what's the meaning of Aborted (core dumped)?
<Dirtbag> _AxS_: oh ok
<Nirevus> scguy318, ikonia: Thanks, let me run iwconfig and I'll get back to you
<ikonia> underdawg: vlc server not setup correct ?
<frost0> juano__, and i'm not on root account...is that okay with all the sudo lines on there...
<nananuu> On Ac Power is both turned never but my screen turns black after eavery 10 idle minits how can i fix it?
<underdawg> hehe
<underdawg> ikonia: hrm
<underdawg> okay
<Nirevus> scguy318, ikonia: Just gives me no wireless extensions for both lo and eth0
<frost0> juano__, i was told not to use the sudo account for security..
<_AxS_> kazol: this is _extremely_ ubuntu related and afaik not related at all to your boot order or module loading..
<juano__> Tomi_G: hopefully hd0,0 can boot, sometimes you need to remap drives when booting other OS, happened to me with archlinux
<scguy318> Nirevus: as I thought
<underdawg> I set up using ubuntuguides - setup guide
<ikonia> Nirevus: thats because they are not your wirless cards
<scguy318> Nirevus: you'll need to install ndiswrapper and obtain the Windows driver for your card
<delfos> *Aborted (core dumped)?*
<tom__> truckin: right, its not actually a grub prompt, its just the word grub :)
<juano__> frost0: nope, the root account you cannot use, thats why you need to use sudo
<Tomi_G> juano__: I don't know terms very well :)
<ikonia> delfos: and ?
<ikonia> delfos: thats not a question
<scguy318> Nirevus: moment please
<Nirevus> scguy318: Okay
<delfos> what's the meaning of Aborted (core dumped)?
<ikonia> delfos: it means your application has a serious fault and cannot run
<delfos> ikonia: is that a question?
<soundray> alexmatos: there are various ways in which display brightness control can be implemented in laptops.
<scguy318> Nirevus: do you have wired connectivity at the moment?
<_AxS_> Anyone here use ndiswrapper and for some reason have problems with the WPA key not saving??  how does kazol fix this?
<truckin> delfos - core files are optionalluy generated  when something goes awry, you can investigate the core file to degug the problem, then delete it.
<Od\x> Hello there! could anybody suggest to me an affordable (and free) software for creating (ubuntu) system backup image into a hidden partition so that everybody can restore the whole system just pressing a button when the PC is booting-up??
<tom__> truckin: which is rather wierd....
<juano__> Tomi_G: try hd0,0 , if it doesnt go then we try a remap
<Tomi_G> ok
<Nirevus> scguy318: It's not plugged in to anything. I'm on my laptop next to it.
<scguy318> Nirevus: ok
<pike_> delfos: good luck with reading the dump file
<scguy318> Nirevus: do you have a removable storage device?
<kazol> Could someone help me with an issue with ndiswrapper?-The Network Manager does not retain my WPA key and I have to type it in each time I boot.
<juano__> !sudo | frost0
<scguy318> Nirevus: and can you tell me what Ubuntu version and architecture?
<ubotu> frost0: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soundray> alexmatos: it's possible that your keys control the hardware directly, and that the OS has no control over the brightness setting. In this case, it might be worth checking the BIOS setup for panel-related options.
<delfos> truckin: wich is the dump core file? Where is it?
<MaxL> How can I accsess my windows server on my network with ubuntu?
<Nirevus> scguy318: 7.10, 32 bit
<spiderfire> i sure would like to use new winamp skins
<scguy318> Nirevus: thanks, gimme a moment
<juano__> frost0: yep i put sudo to run the apps , but you can take that away
<scguy318> Nirevus: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.43-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<juano__> frost0: i think its not necessary in this case
<truckin> tom__: what os's are on your boot drive? i would suggest burning an .iso image to cd and boot...the latter  rarely fails.
<juano__> frost0: so you can delete the sudo from the last 2 lines before the exit
<scguy318> Nirevus: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<scguy318> Nirevus: those two you need
<juano__> frost0: youll need to leave them at the killall part
<alexmatos> soundray, I would rather use the software management instead of the hardware one
<FluxD> comple ndiswrapper from source that never worked
<frost0> juano__, k
<CochiseIRL> spiderfire, have you tried: http://audacious-media-player.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<scguy318> Nirevus: what's your card? I'll link you to the Windows driver
<P-avilion> ikonia, i have the instructions, but i dont know how to execute them
<kazol> Could someone help me with an issue with ndiswrapper?-The Network Manager does not retain my WPA key and I have to type it in each time I boot.
<scguy318> Nirevus: and do you have a flash drive or removable storage device that you can use?
<juano__> frost0: pastebin me the script after modifications
<ikonia> P-avilion: join ##linux and aks there
<tom__> juano__: no joy, a remap?
<soundray> alexmatos: your laptop doesn't necessarily offer that. Check tuxmobil.org for installation reports on your specific model -- maybe someone else has solved the problem.
<threethirty> MaxL: what protocols is your server connectiong
<Nirevus> scguy318: Yeah, I'll grab a flash drive in a sec. let me just run lshw and I'll get the card details
<scguy318> Nirevus: sure, thanks
<tom__> truckin: only ubuntu, its a usb laptop hard drive thingy
<juano__> tom__ = Tomi_G ?
<spiderfire> CochiseIRL: its winamp classic skins
<Tomi_G> nope
<tom__> no
<tom__> lol
<Tomi_G> Tomi_G = Tomi_G :D
<frost0> juano__, http://pastebin.com/da920e2c
<alexmatos> soundray, I know it does because it worked in Gusty and in Arch Linux
<Nirevus> scguy318: Hm, ethernet interface of ethernet controller? The controlleris described as Wireless Lan Adptor. I assume that's what you want?
<scguy318> Nirevus: I'm interested in chipset and the like
<ikonia> Nirevus: you don't have any drives for your card
<kazol> Could someone help me with an issue with ndiswrapper?-The Network Manager does not retain my WPA key and I have to type it in each time I boot.
<juano__> ok lol, then whats this ? tom__: juano__: no joy, a remap?
<scguy318> Nirevus: type lspci
<truckin> tom__: are you certain your bios supports USB booting? otherwise the usb media must be invalid.
<juano__> Tomi_G: howd it go with hd0,0 ?
<frost0> juano__, how does it look?
<scguy318> Nirevus: what's make and model of the machine?
<Tomi_G> juano__: will try it in a minute, just need to save some data first
<tom__> truckin: i know it booted because i got the word grub
<Nirevus> scguy318: It's an acer Aspire 1360
<tom__> truckin: so it found something :D
<scguy318> Nirevus: internal wireless? alright
<Nirevus> scguy318: Yup
<frost0> juano__, i think i did everything right..
<juano__> frost0: you need sudo in first 2 lines, here i corrected it for ya
<truckin> tom__: interesting, is this the desktop install you're attempting?
<juano__> frost0: http://pastebin.com/m44852414
<nbkr> Anybody using the VMWare Server from the commercial repository? I keep getting updates all the time. Seems that the package is broken.
<frost0> juano__, maybe not...k thx
<scguy318> Nirevus: moment then
<Nirevus> scguy318: [AirConn] INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adaptor, is what lspci tells me
<ikonia> nbkr: it is
<nbkr> ikonia, Is there a fix anywhere?
<tom__> truckin: yea
<ikonia> nbkr: no, or it wouldn't be broken in the repo
<juano__> frost0: the echo -e part means that itll wait till the app is closed and you hit enter in terminal
<tom__> im going to try extlinux, see how that goes
<frost0> juano__, okay thx
<scguy318> Nirevus: alright cool
<nbkr> ikonia, Actually the Server is running fine. Just the updating process is broken.
<romme> is there any alternative to gnome-power-manager for controlling my backlight? i need something command-line to bind my hotkeys
<Wooderson> how can i install steam and play counter-strike on linux ?
<alexmatos> soundray, so how do I know what Gusty has that Feisty hasn't?
<Nirevus> scguy318: In advance, I won't be able to test this while you explain as it's currently running off a LiveCD, I was checking that wireless would work once i installed it properly. But if there is a windows driver available I can use with NDISWrapper then that's great.
<soundray> tom__: did you get the private message?
<scguy318> !wine | Wooderson
<ubotu> Wooderson: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rich1> hi.  i added icedtea java and made it default to get miro working.  miro worked but java in mozilla browsers didn't.
<scguy318> !appdb | Wooderson
<ubotu> Wooderson: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Wooderson> i have wine
<juano__> frost0: its actually a little workover
<scguy318> Wooderson: check the AppDb for information
<ikonia> nbkr: no its not, the dependencies for the updates are broken, therefore the current (your not running currnet) package is broke
<Wooderson> this a .msi file
<truckin> tom__: try reading up on grub, and using the grub prompt, manually tell it where a kernel can be found.
<scguy318> Wooderson: to install an msi, type wine msiexec /i nameofmsifile.msi
<nbkr> It tries to update from version 1.04 to version 1.04 ...
<tom__> truckin: i dont get a prompt, just the word grub
<scguy318> Wooderson: see the Steam page for AppDb for info
<rich1> i made sun java the default again and removed icedtea java but now applets load verrrrry slowly.  any ideas?
<kazol> Could someone help me with an issue with ndiswrapper?-The Network Manager does not retain my WPA key and I have to type it in each time I boot.
<ikonia> nbkr: thats odd, thats not the generic problem with the package are you sure the version numbers don't change ?
<Wooderson> thx scguy318 u always have the answer for me
<soundray> alexmatos: I would search tuxmobil like I said. It's possible that gutsy has a kernel module to control it. There is a good chance you will find out its name that way.
<nbkr> ikonia, Yes, I'm sure.
<_AxS_> hey all -- ubuntu question..  The 'network manager' , i that an X app from gnome or some such, or is it a CLI thing?
<nbkr> ikonia, Just checked.
<truckin> tom__: thats very odd. i would try the cd boot approach. sorry i cant solve this.
<ikonia> nbkr: I wonder if its till the dependency problem, but i can't see how update manager can update to the same version
<rich1> hi.  i added icedtea java and made it default to get miro working.  miro worked but java in mozilla browsers didn't.
<rich1> i made sun java the default again and removed icedtea java but now applets load verrrrry slowly.  any ideas?
<alexmatos> soundray, I didn't find my notebook model there
<soundray> _AxS_: it's a graphical (gnome) wizard
<tom__> truckin: ill try extlinux and see how it fares
<scguy318> Nirevus: moment, I've extracted driver files, I'll zip then upload to rapidshare
<scguy318> Nirevus: or do you want to DCC?
<scguy318> Nirevus: I'm not sure how well that works
<Nirevus> scguy318: Use RS, I've got a premium account.
<_AxS_> soundray: ahh, right.  is there a way to specify wpa keys and such so wifi works on bootup?
<linuxer> Cambada
<scguy318> Nirevus: alright, moment then
<Nirevus> scguy318: aslong as it's .com
<ferronica> hi all
<_AxS_> soundray: instead of using networkmanager?
<linuxer> somebody to talk
<Wooderson> scguy318: where can i find a list of tasks running? and how do i kill it
<scguy318> Wooderson: ps -A
<juguegan> ps -A
<ikonia> linuxer: this is a support channel for ubuntu support questions only
<juguegan> kill -9 pid
<Wooderson> thx
<scguy318> Wooderson: or go to SYstem -> Administration -> System Monitor
<soundray> _AxS_: yes, you can make the appropriate settings in /etc/network/interfaces (documented in man interfaces)
<gangsterlicious> !!
<truckin> ps aux is easier to read.
<_AxS_> soundray: tnx
<rem_> ..
<ferronica> i have just installed Xchat gnome, but there is no proper icon :(
<scguy318> Nirevus: http://rapidshare.com/files/71353876/neti2220.zip.html
<joeb3_> ferronica, try Xchat.  Without the gnome
<scguy318> Nirevus: extract the files inside, then put those files and the debs onto your removable storage device
<soundray> ferronica: it's in Applications-Internet
<scguy318> Nirevus: carry it over to the machine in question, place them on the desktop or w/e you feel like placing them
<truckin> ferronica : a word to the wise, xchat-gnome is sucky, use xchat. period
<rich1> can anyone help with java?
<scguy318> Nirevus: then double-click the ndiswrapper-common deb, install it, then the same for ndiswrapper-utils deb
<scguy318> rich1: what about?
<ferronica> soundray: its there but icon showing something else
<Adriel> I would like to know should i install any codec like k-lite codec? as i usually use k-lite codec on windows. What about ubuntu?
<ArabEyes> ferronica , typ in the terminal  xchat-gnome , and xchat will started
<rich1> hi.  i added icedtea java and made it default to get miro working.  miro worked but java in mozilla browsers didn't.
<rich1> i made sun java the default again and removed icedtea java but now applets load verrrrry slowly.  any ideas?
<scguy318> Adriel: if you require a codec, you'll simply be asked to install one from repos
<truckin> ferronica : icons sometimes don't show-up until the system rebuilds it's database.  fyi
<rich1> scguy318: just posted the problem.
<scguy318> rich1: hmm, never worked with that before, so dunno :(
<ferronica> truckin: yeah may be
<Adriel> ah ok, thanks scguy318
<scguy318> !medibuntu | Adriel
<ubotu> Adriel: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<scguy318> Adriel: some additional stuff if required
<scguy318> Adriel: like libdvdcss2 and the like
<truckin> ferronica : if you see an icon, check it's actual properties.
<Udmin> rich1: apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<rich1> scguy318: ok.  thanks.
<Adriel> o..
<ferronica> truckin: right now it showing me dos type
<scguy318> Nirevus: report when ready
<Bonste1> !games
<truckin> ferronica : what icon app do you refer too?
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rich1> Udmin: i tried that.  reinsatlled it.  but applets don't work at all in swiftweasel even though java.com says everything is good.
<Nirevus> scguy318: Can you give me the instructions now, I'm running off a livecd currently so I won't be able to install it
<yomimmo> hi
<ferronica> truckin: empty icon
<marcin_ant> hi all
<mh092186> hey
<juano__> a little retro for all of you http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/5/Screenshot.jpg
<TheHobbit> hi people....
<scguy318> Nirevus: oh LiveCD? go ahead and install Ubuntu first before proceeding with my steps
<marcin_ant> Is there someone that uses fakeraid (especially with raid0) on gutsy?
<yomimmo> anyone know of a program to update the firmware of the speedtouch 585v6 router?
<truckin> ferronica : you can select any executable to that icon, and or change the icon itself.
<scguy318> Nirevus: basically obtain ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 + ndiswrapper-common either through APT (requires Internet)
<simon_> hello
<alexmatos> My laptop does not automatically decrease the monitor brightness when running on batteries. I can do it using Fn keys. The laptop is an HP Compaq Presario V6000 running Feisty. This worked in Gutsy. Can anybody help?
<marcin_ant> and could someone tell me what is it's performance?
<TheHobbit> I'm looking for an hotwo for emerald themes...
<scguy318> Nirevus: or download the packages and install locally through GDebi
<scguy318> Nirevus: after that
<simon_> how do i change my nickname ...?
<scguy318> simon_: /nick
<scguy318> Nirevus: you would do
<SpeakerMania> You know how a forced check is placed on the main hard drive every 28 times or whatever? It checks, but then this happens: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/299/hpim0626yn4.jpg My password doesn't work.
<Nirevus> scguy318: I can't do it tonight, was only getting my mum to play with it today so she'd agree to me installing it. But it means backing all her files up :P
<joeb3_> simon_, /nick newnick
<scguy318> Nirevus: ah, ok
<nfusco> Im bangin my head of a wall here, Iv just done ANOTHER fresh install of gutsy, ona  Dell Inspiron 8500 laptop, It uses the Broadcom chipset, can someone recommend should I go down the NDiswrapper route or the restricted drivers?
<scguy318> Nirevus: lemme link you to a guide
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I am trying to secure my ubuntu installation by messing with the IPTables
<stroogle> howdy - i've just tried to install gnome on a server with dapper on.  I did sudo apt-get install gnome but it fails to start with 'startx'.  what should i do?
<scguy318> Nirevus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<ubuntuJEW> just installed ubuntu ultimate on a vmware and emerald themer isn't working... why?
<scguy318> Nirevus: i find it very helpful
<nfusco> And does the network manager work with WPA?
<Cpudan80> I want to be able to VNC to the box thru an X-tunneled SSH session
<sijmes> hmm
<CochiseIRL> Cpudan80, try installing firestarter its a nice gui to iptables
<sijmes> ok thanks
<Nirevus> scguy318: Thanks, I don't need to apt-get the ndis packages though do I, as I have htem on the flash drive
<scguy318> Nirevus: you don't, you could if you had internet connectivity
<scguy318> Nirevus: but you don't need to
<Cpudan80> CochiseIRL: ehh ok
<sijmes> my gutsy has no window borders since the new nvidia driver
<Nirevus> Yeah
<truckin> yomimmo - you need a firmware bios update from the manufacturer usually installed by booting off a floppy with the update on the floppy.
<SpeakerMania> You know how a forced check is placed on the main hard drive every 28 times or whatever? It checks, but then this happens: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/299/hpim0626yn4.jpg My password doesn't work.
<sijmes> anyone help please...?
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: you're supposed to be taken to a shell so you can type fsck, but
<soundray> SpeakerMania: try booting in recovery mode -- it shouldn't ask for your password, and then you can run 'e2fsck -y /dev/hda1'
<CochiseIRL> sijmes, open a terminal and type metacity --replace see if that works
 * TheHobbit is looking for an howto for emerald themes
<niux> okay, my computer crashes for no reason really often. now i checked /var/log/messages, syslog, kern.log, dmesg, apport.log, user.log, Xorg.log and debug. none of them has any info on what happens. what do i do?!
<scguy318> soundray: I thought recovery mode had the partition mounted rw?
<ikonia> TheHobbit your also repeating yourself
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: boot to LiveCD, run fsck
<stroogle> howdy - i've just tried to install gnome on a server with dapper on.  I did sudo apt-get install gnome but it fails to start with 'startx'.  what should i do?
<Nirevus> scguy318: Will I need ndisgtk?
<ikonia> stroogle: you've not configured the xserver
<soundray> SpeakerMania: if that doesn't work, you should boot off a live CD, open a terminal and run 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/hda1'
<scguy318> Nirevus: no, I don't care for it anyway
<SpeakerMania> scguy318, if can find mine...
<ikonia> stroogle: you have to configure it before you start it
<Cpudan80> CochiseIRL: How do I start firestarter... does it install as a menu item?
<Nirevus> scguy318: Okay
<Cpudan80> If it does - I can't find it :-/
<soundray> scguy318: not if the root filesystem is inconsistent
<stroogle> ikonia - ah, right, how do i do that then
<scguy318> soundray: ah ok
<ikonia> stroogle: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CochiseIRL> yes under System > Administration > Firestarter
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: just do what soundray suggested, sounds good to me :)
<nfusco> has anyone actually got the restricted driers working on broadcom chipseet with WPA?
<CochiseIRL> Cpudan80,  yes under System > Administration > Firestarter
<Clearze2> stroogle: run sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<Cpudan80> oh duh
<nfusco> drivers ^^
<Cpudan80> Now I see it
<alexmatos> My laptop does not automatically decrease the monitor brightness when running on batteries. I can do it using Fn keys. The laptop is an HP Compaq Presario V6000 running Feisty. This worked in Gutsy. Can anybody help?
<sijmes> its not using metacity or emerals
<scguy318> nfusco: ndiswrapper is best bet
<stroogle> cool thanks will try
<truckin> marcin_ant - login to your router, it should have a section to upload a flash update to the router...a tricky precedure. excersize caution.
<ferronica> truckin: here is the screenhot --> http://i12.tinypic.com/85yisqp.png
<sijmes> its compiz fusion
<CochiseIRL> sijmes, have you tried running compiz --replace from a terminal and checking for errors?
<niux> okay, my computer crashes for no reason really often. now i checked /var/log/messages, syslog, kern.log, dmesg, apport.log, user.log, Xorg.log and debug. none of them has any info on what happens. what do i do?!
<Nirevus> scguy318: Excellent. Thank you very much for your help. I'll probably be installing it tomorrow or friday. Thanks again.
<SpeakerMania> scguy348, okay. Its checking again...
<sijmes> il try
<TheHobbit> alexmatos, this is a bug in ubuntu, at leas I remember seeing something about this in the ubuntu ml
<nfusco> scguy318, really, ive clean installed laptop 4 times in the last two days doing fresh installs to try get this working, pain in the ass...wont NDis need to be redone when a new kernel gets pushed out?
<ikonia> nfusco: depends on the update
<ferronica> truckin: got  the link ???
<alexmatos> TheHobbit, you mean a bug in Feisty?
<TheHobbit> alexmatos, IIRC the problem arise if you changed the default brightness
<scguy318> Nirevus: good luck with your install, btw
<truckin> ferronica : yes i did.
 * genii sips a coffee
<SpeakerMania> scguy318, I'm getting the same screen. I think I need the root password to get the shell. My password doesn't work, and I thought the root password/account is "frozen" in ubuntu
<TheHobbit> alexmatos, yes
<stroogle> Clearze2 - it seems to already have the desktop
<ferronica> truckin: looks like text file
<nfusco> Why bother with the broadcom restricted driver if it doesnt work! :-)
<ikonia> nfusco: why buy hardware if it doesn't work
<stroogle> ikonia - xserver-xorg not installed
<alexmatos> TheHobbit, damn... no way to fix it?
<ikonia> stroogle: install it then
<ferronica> truckin: but shortcut working no problem
<TheHobbit> alexmatos, I truly do not know, I'm not affected :)
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: hmm
<ikonia> stroogle: although if you've installed gnome it must be as its a dependency
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> hi guys, I'm using a bttv capture card connected to an analog camera and the video resulting from that camera is a bit weird:  the bottom half of the video is green and the top half is in grayscale.... anyone know how to fix?
<truckin> ferronica : find xchat in your menu, right click on it and place the shortcut on your desktop, or toolbar. again, use plain old xchat. xchat-gnome totally sucks.
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: I know for a fact that you should be dragged to a shell, that happened to me on Feisty, but, I guess LiveCD is the best bet
<ernestofreyre> Hi friends
<stroogle> ikonia - it's installing now
<loxley_> A
<nfusco> ikonia, Broadcom seem to be quite popular, its a laptop i picked up recently - would just be nice to get ubuntu on it
<soundray> Oni-Dracula|lapp: it sounds like you're using a wrong input setting. Are you using xawtv?
<GewoonM> hi everybody!
<ikonia> nfusco: you've got ubuntu on it
<k1gwb> I got the AIM screenname "Hardy Herron" haha
<GewoonM> I have a question:
<truckin> ferronica : apt-get install xchat if all else fails
<ikonia> k1gwb: why is that funny ?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> soundray, I'm using "motion"
<ikonia> GewoonM: if you want an answer, ask
<Cpudan80> CochiseIRL: Thanks man, works great
<SpeakerMania> scguy318, okay.
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> soundray, I also tried it with ekiga and it looks similarly poopy
<nomojob> juano__: I've tried everything I can think of and just can't get this error 21 to disappear.  I will probably just uninstall Ubuntu until I hear that the issue is resolved.  Unless you have any other suggestions...
<Cpudan80> CochiseIRL++
<superid_> anyone running Skype 2 Beta?
<k1gwb> cause no one got it before me. And cause I wonder if that is a trademark violation ;)
<GewoonM> I've installed firestarter (the firewall) and I see a lot of active connections of which I know nothing
<nfusco> ikonia, yeah with -wifi connection, with inet connectivity then should I have said
<CochiseIRL> Cpudan80, your welcome
<superid_> Camorama detects my camera, Skype does not
<CochiseIRL> superid_, yup
<juano__> nomojob: no
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: theres also a suggestion to
<juano__> nomojob: if your in the livecd
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: boot with option init=/bin/bash
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: then doing
<truckin> ferronica : fyi- the normal xchat has a cool icon.
<RB2> When you're zipping a directory recursively, does zip create a temp file and then rename it when complete?
<soundray> Oni-Dracula|lapp: try with xawtv - it lets you set up the card properly and then motion and ekiga should work, too.
<ikonia> RB2: yes
<superid_> also, Skype seems to be sending all my system audio in a call.. e.g. if I'm listening to music in XMMS or watching something in YouTube the sound gets transmitted
<hash> hi all
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: mount -o remount,ro /
<cody> can anyone help me getting desktop effects working?
<Zavius> Can anyone help me figure out why my .desktop files on my desktop are opening with a text editor instead of start an app?
<RB2> ikonia, ty!
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> soundray, ok I'll try that... "sudo apt-get install xawtv" - right?
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: but I guess LiveCD is best bet
<SpeakerMania> scguy318, how do I boot with that option?
<CochiseIRL> cody, graphics card?
<soundray> Oni-Dracula|lapp: yes
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: press e at the GRUB menu to edit your boot options, then add it
<cody> ati im pretty sure
<nomojob> juano__: If I didnt currently depend on XP so much, I would just uninstall XP, but I cant currently do that so I gues Linux will have to go.
<cody> ya
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> soundray, awesome thanks
<cody> radeon 9200
<CochiseIRL> cody, type lspci in a terminal
<subpar> when you put a image from firefox as the background, where is it stored?
<juano__> nomojob: sudo fdisk -l
<juano__> nomojob: what does that return now ?
<mEck0> I wrote crontab -e in the terminal, added an rsync-command and when I want to save it, nano want to save the file under /tmp/crontab.6VN6rg/crontab, is it where is should be? right name? and does the cronjobs work directly after saving the file or must I restart a daemon or something?
<Udmin> rich1: never heard of swiftweasel, must not be officially supported yet
<ihate88> is there a way to make rhytmbox NOT add media to library when just played one or more times? (i only want full albums appear in the media library, from the folder i specify in the options
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob, are you still having grub issues?
<ferronica> truckin: what is fyi ?
<Zavius> Does anyone know why .desktop files would open as a text editor
<nomojob> juano__:  what is that pastebin link?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: yep
<ferronica> truckin: installed fresh ubuntu 7.10 on new WD 250GB hdd
<joeb3_> mEck0, cron will work after saving to the tmp location
<truckin> ferronica : fyi = for your information. sorry :)
<ArthurArchnix> !pastebin | nomojob
<ubotu> nomojob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: status?
<Whisperkiller> can anyone help me figure out why i cannot install fglrx?
<juano__> nomojob: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hash> has anyone had problem with scrolling with mouse in firefox (it is mouse problem i think)?
<juano__> thanks ArthurArchnix
<CochiseIRL> Whisperkiller, whats the problem
<truckin> ferronica : xchat doesnt install by default if i recall. use apt or synaptic
<ArthurArchnix> juano__: Mind if I tune into this and give my two cents?
<SpeakerMania> scguy318, I know what the problem is. My keyboard is USB.
<cody> cochiseirl  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45416/
<soundray> Oni-Dracula|lapp: have you seen that motion has a -s option (for setup)?
<Wooderson> scguy318: you know when u click the ubuntu symbol and there options well one of the options and wine and it shows a list of programs... well none of them are installed but they still show up how do i delete them?
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: sure
<GewoonM> btw, how long do I need to wait before posting the question again if there's no answer?
<ferronica> truckin: i just installed it, and i using it right now
<scguy318> Wooderson: you can edit menu or check like ~/.local/share
<nomojob> juano__:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45417/
<pike_> GewoonM: two weeks
<ArthurArchnix> juano__: What is the grub error he's getting? 17?
<GewoonM> pike_: :P
<Wooderson> ah gotcha
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: 21
<scguy318> Wooderson: ~/.local/share/applications I think
<hash> sweet
<Wooderson> ty
<CochiseIRL> cody, have you tried enabling the restricted driver?
<mEck0> joeb3_: are the jobs saved permanently in /tmp or must I recreate them after reboot?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: error 21
<GewoonM> (was a serious question, though)
<soundray> Oni-Dracula|lapp: don't know what it does, but it sounds useful. Also, motion allows you to set input options via a config file.
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: windows is hd0,0
<joeb3_> mEck0, the jobs are saved correctly. you do not have to recreate them
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: and linux is hd1,0
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> soundray, I've completely ignored that option...but I've been playing around with it's config file
<truckin> ferronica : the icon will be in applications > internet. it should be labeled xchat irc
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: for grub that is
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: ill brb a moment, g/l with your issue
<pike_> GewoonM: couple min
<cody> cochiseirl the only restricted driver i have is a software modem driver i don't think that has anything to do with it but i will anyways
<Tomi_G> juano__: No such partition.  -> when I tried 0,0
<juano__> nomojob: hd0,0 for windows in grub.lst  and hd1,0 for linux
<andersbr> Anyone use dvorak on Ubuntu?  Terminal acts weird and Firefox is stuck in QWERTY mode.
<juano__> Tomi_G: yep i expected that
<theunixgeek> Hello. I'm following the osdev Bare Bones tutorial for writing a simple kernel. http://www.osdev.org/wiki/Bare_bones I'm a complete noob at this, so please don't assume I know all the terminology you guys do. I'd like to be able to boot the kernel shown in the tutorial in either Bochs or QEMU. How would I go about this?
<Whisperkiller> CochiseIRL: fglrx will not install for some reason no matter what i do....i install it but it says its not installed
<CochiseIRL> cody, no need, click system > preferances > apperance
<juano__> Tomi_G: the boot one is hd0,1 for your windows
<CochiseIRL> Whisperkiller, graphics card make/model?
<Rictoo> how do I set the location of aterm when I start it?
<juano__> Tomi_G: hda2 is boot flagged in sudo fdisk -l
<mEck0> joeb3_: ok, thx a lot!
<tritium> Whisperkiller: did you follow the wiki instructions?
<Whisperkiller> ati radeon x1950 agp....the nightmare card
<soundray> Oni-Dracula|lapp: look at the input and norm options in there
<Adriel> crap.. why can't i change the wireless network i want to connect too now
<ferronica> truckin: its not
<Tomi_G> juano__: yes, but is doesn't work :((
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: You've probably already posted it, but can I get a link to your menu.lst (aka. the grub file)
<nomojob> juano__: you mean menu.lst?
<juano__> Tomi_G: yea... weird, let me search some google
<juano__> nomojob: yea
<cody> CochiseIRL ok...
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: sure, one sec
<Tomi_G> juano__: ok, thx
<Whisperkiller> tritium the ones im aware of....the ubuntu pages link me here....it doesnt seem to be working even though ive done everything the way it says
<truckin> ferronica : it probably will show up after the system does a rebuild database.
<CochiseIRL> Whisperkiller, check the ati site to see if your card is supported by the newest driver
<juano__> Tomi_G: is this win xp partition ?
<juano__> Tomi_G: or 98 ?
<Tomi_G> juano__: XP home
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> soundray, one of the options I noticed was "ffmpeg_deinterlace on" - which I'd like to have work but gives a "file not found" error in the console
<ferronica> truckin: ya may be
<CochiseIRL> cody, go to the visual effects tabs and click normal and see if that works
<juano__> Tomi_G: ok
<ferronica> truckin: one more thing
<tritium> Whisperkiller: just making sure you're installing ubuntu packages, first of all...
<simon_> still no window borders in gutsy
<cody> CochiseIRL desktop effects could not be enabled
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45418/
<Whisperkiller> cochiseIRL:it is....the newest driver was just released in order to fix problems it was having with black screens on loading x
<ferronica> truckin: enable ups discharge alarm not working
<pbn> Hi folks, could somebody take a look at bug 164302 I created this morning ? It appears to be a kernel issue... IDE/ATAPI related...
<kazol> Where is the GNOME config file?
<andreas_> Hi, i have a problem. When i try to mount my newlie formated hdd extention, i get "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000". How can i fix it?  (btw. I am runing Kubuntu)
<simon_> im considering reinstalling
<CochiseIRL> Whisperkiller, http://ubuntero.org/cochise/weblog/718.html that may work for you
<truckin> ferronica - open a terminal window and  type xchat & [hit enter]  xchat should start.
<CochiseIRL> simon_, whats happening?
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Can you boot either os correctly?
<soundray> Oni-Dracula|lapp: that's not an input option, though. I think your issue is on the input side of things
<Whisperkiller> tritium: i have no real idea....i have done everything i know to do...
<simon_> still no window borders
<ferronica> truckin: working
<Clearze2> simon_: Have you tried compiz --replace &?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  I cant boot windows. it brings up the Error 21 and then just sits there
<simon_> i edited xorg.conf in a few places but no joy
<ArthurArchnix> simon_: What's the problem?
<theresa_> why does the account created with the installation allow sudo, but the username isn't listed in /etc/sudoers ?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: I can only boot from live cd
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: But you can boot Gutsy?
<ubuntuJEW> just installed ubuntu ultimate on a vmware and emerald themer isn't working... why? anyone?
<simon_> yes tried that
<joeb3_> theresa_, admin group
<CochiseIRL> simon_, have you tried metacity --replace
<astro76> theresa_, it belongs to the admin group, add users to admin group for sudo access
<truckin> ferronica - the ampersand character runs the app in the background. so the terminal is free to do other things.
<joeb3_> theresa_, @admin
<nevhood> Hello!  Ubuntu doesn't recognize my sound card apparently... is there any way I can identify and install drivers for it?
<spiderfire> how do i install my fonts?
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: So you can't boot anything, you need to use the live cd.
<Whisperkiller> cochiseirl: i will try it....ill be back if it doesnt work
<simon_> pfff thanks for that
<ferronica> truckin: working
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: yes
<simon_> theyre back
<CochiseIRL> Whisperkiller, no probelm
<theresa_> admin or lpadmin?
<ferronica> truckin: but ups discharge alarm not working
<cody> CochiseIRL the compiz output from terminal has told me that xgl is not present but i don't think that's the case
<simon_> Cochise rocks
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> soundray, you mean theres options for input besides defining "/dev/video0"
<simon_> night night
<GewoonM> I've installed firestarter (the firewall) and I see a lot of active connections of which I know nothing, what can this be?
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Have you checked the connections of both drives, to ensure they're plugged in securely?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: i have XP on one HD and Ubuntu on another
<CochiseIRL> simon_, np
<theresa_> admin:x:110:jason,theresa
<juano__> Tomi_G: i thnk i got it
<theresa_> jason will sudo, theresa wont.
<soundray> Oni-Dracula|lapp: the input and norm options in the motion config file
<juano__> Tomi_G: we have to remap
<Tomi_G> juano__: yes?
<spiderfire> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<juano__> Tomi_G: like i said before
<Tomi_G> ok, let's remap :D
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: yep, I can view files on both drives
<CochiseIRL> cody do a search on the forums for xgl and it'll tell you how to enable it, its fairly easy to do and should take no more than 5 mins
<soundray> Oni-Dracula|lapp: man motion
<truckin> ferronica - xchat is a good program. you can create a shortcut from anywhere and choose the icon from /usr/share/icons if you wish.
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> soundray, oh yeah now I know what you're talking about
<TequilaWORM> Hi, Its a way to run mknod as a regular user?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: i've been at this for like 8 hours now, I hope there's a way around it
<ferronica> truckin: xchat gnome or xchat only
<andreas_> Hi, i have a problem. When i try to mount my newlie formated hdd extention, i get "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000". How can i fix it?  (btw. I am runing Kubuntu)
<juano__> Tomi_G: leave hd0,1 as before and add these 2 lines after the last entries:   map  (hd0)  (hd1)     ,    map  (hd1)  (hd0)   in seperate lines
<soundray> !sound > nevhood, please read ubotu's private message, try some of the things suggested and see if you can pinpoint the problem. If not, come back and ask a more precise question.
<nevhood> soundray - thanks
<ubuntuJEW> is there a better way to run linux in windows?
<kupesoft> Where can I read about limit the resources of a program (i. e. cpu percentage it can use)
<truckin> ferronica - xchat only, xchat-gnome is...well silly. use plain xchat only.
<ferronica> truckin: ok
<pike_> kupesoft: man ulimit?
<hash> i can't scroll in firefox by clicking scroll why?
<soundray> ubuntuJEW: better than?
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Grub sometimes messes up on two disc installs... it can be fixed though.
<gcarrillo> how do i read an sgml file?
<ubuntuJEW> vmware player
<gcarrillo> or view it?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: cool, any idea where to go from here?
<pike_> kupesoft: well you said cpu see also nice
<patrickkkk> hey im trying to see if i can get my Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller  (memory card reader) to work with ubuntu, but when i search it comes up with people listing their lspci commands
<patrickkkk> any ideas?
<kupesoft> pike_: man ulimit doesn't work
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Have you tried changing the order of discs booted in your bios? That is, usually it's hd1 then hd1, so swap it?
<juano__> Tomi_G: the thing is that usually this is if you have more than 1 hard disk
<ubuntuJEW> soundray: vmware player
<peter_> set 0 to 1
<juano__> Tomi_G: but it doesnt hurt to try
<kupesoft> pike_: I don't want to modify the scheduling priority (nice)
<Tomi_G> juano__: ok
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: i have tried all different combinations in the BIOS
<RobJ> Hey guys, When trying to log into Ubuntu, i get a 'session lasted less than 10 seconds' message...   can someone help me resolve this please.
<theresa_> still isn't working, i'm added to the admin group
<stroogle_> ikonia - on the gnome desktop install, i've been fiddling with the reconfigure and i think it's being thrown by my widescreen acer monitor - don't know what to do
<soundray> ubuntuJEW: I've done a couple of installations in VMware Server with Windows as host
<juano__> Tomi_G: this makes a virtual swap and changes disks, but usually corrects booting from non primary partitions
<ikonia> stroogle_: I don't think its been thrown at all
<peter_> ?????
<pike_> kupesoft: not sure why you dont have the man page  'ulimit -a' will show the current settings for your session
<ikonia> stroogle_: wide screen monitors are normally fine
<juano__> Tomi_G: ill keep looking
<CochiseIRL> could someone have a look at this, http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/9605/screenshotfirestarterdetp5.png its a screen shot of my firestarter events tab is this normal?
<Tomi_G> km
<Tomi_G> nhð
<kupesoft> pike_: I want to start an instance of qemu as a service (i. e. virtual private servers)
<juano__> Tomi_G: just in case something else shows up
<Tomi_G> juano__: thx :)
<joeb3_> theresa_, is the user listed above the group entry?
<kupesoft> pike_: qemu lets you specify how much memory to use, but doesn't let you set the cpu usage,
<soundray> RobJ: did it let you look at the session error log?
<ubuntuJEW> soundray: me too but i can't get things to run right. emerald themer not working
<hash> sorry for this "I can't scroll in firefox by clicking scroll why?"
<RobJ> soundray, it didnt contain anything, it was blank
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: status?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> soundray, the main differences I see in switching between inputs is the framerate.  Input 1 has a very fast framerate, whereas the others are extremely slow
<pike_> kupesoft: hmm maybe you could setup a user with a ulimit on -t  which is cpu time.  export the display to your current xsession and su - user -c "qemu something"
<stroogle_> ikonia - something's twisted, after i do 'startx' i get a fatal error
<soundray> ubuntuJEW: yes, I had issues with GL programs in general. I could start one, but when I started a second, it crashed X. Reported on launchpad
<pike_> kupesoft: that is the limit of my knowledge though ;p
<ikonia> stroogle_: check the log file for the "EE" error
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: in other forums it says that Error 21 means that GRUB cant read from the disk or something
<scguy318> kupesoft: nice the process?
<soundray> RobJ: can you login on a text console? (Switch to it with Ctrl-Alt-F2)
<asathoor> hi
<jacob> what is dvdauthor?
<Clearze2> pike_: Just hope he doesn't accidentally create a logic bomb
<stroogle_> ikonia - yeah!  EE /dev/wacom no such device or file
<RobJ> soundray, yes i can.
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Typically, what happens is that you install to mbr, which in your case is sda. This overwrites you windows bootloader.
<hash> sorry for this "I can't scroll in firefox by clicking scroll why?"
<ikonia> stroogle_: that shouldln't be a fatal error, thats not a problem
<soundray> RobJ: do a 'cat .xsession-errors' and see if it's really empty
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: is it just not finding either OS then?
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Then grub loads and looks for /boot/grub/menu.lst but it looks on the /sda whereas linux its actually on /sdb
<kupesoft> pike_: ulimit -t will kill a process after it eats that many cpu time in seconds, not what I want
<andreas_> Hi, i have a problem. When i try to mount my newlie formated hdd extention, i get "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000". How can i fix it?  (btw. I am runing Kubuntu)
<JoeThomas> Hi, I have an old 7.04 Server edition cd, but can't install because of the ubuntu archive mirror.
<kupesoft> pike_: I want to basically allot the qemu instance like 10% of my cpu at any given time,
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: It should find it anyway, on sdb, but for some reason with you, it hasn't.
<kupesoft> pike_: I'll look in to it,
<scguy318> kupesoft: i guess experiment with nice values
<slylock> hello guys
<pike_> kupesoft: i see. good luck
<RobJ> soundray, It has just made a new line, not dont anything
<stroogle_> ikonia - so how to proceed?
<slylock> does any one here use latex
<slylock> ?
<truckin> andreas_ use sudo mount ...
<ferronica> enable ups discharge alarm not working. (I am using APC  back up ups ES 650Y)
<ubuntuJEW> soundray: is there something better out there? like porting?
<ikonia> stroogle_: look at the EE errors
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Could it be an isue with master / slave pin settings? I didn' think this mattered with sata drives though.
<kupesoft> scguy318: nice = scheduling priority, I don't think this has to do with that (thought it may)...
<soundray> RobJ: okay. Does 'df -h' output indicate that you have a full disk?
<jacob> how do i use dvdauthor?
<hash> "I can't scroll in firefox by clicking scroll why?"
<stroogle_> ikonia - what's a way to look at the log please?
<nevhood> I am trying to create a directory in /usr/src... access is denied.  What can I do?
<scguy318> kupesoft: well, my thinking is that if qemu has lower priority, it would take less CPU time, but eh
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: i dont know much about that
<ikonia> stroogle_: in a text editor
<soundray> ubuntuJEW: I don't know -- I didn't look, because I was able to work around the problem
<JoeThomas> nevhood: sudo
<kupesoft> scguy318: Yeah, true, I'll look in to it (;
<joeb3_> which of the events under sounds will play a file when someone types a message to you in xchat?
<mEck0> is there ant app/desklet which works as a countdown timer? I want to e.g. write which day I have exams, and want to see how many days there are left...
<RobJ> soundray, /dev/sdb3 reports its using 100%, though when i partitioned i told it to use 'max', which is around 80gb
<andreas_> truckin: sudo mount ??? then wat?  Yes i am a neewbie
<truckin> nevhood - root owns that, sudo is required to write to it.
<gcarrillo> how do i view docbook files?
<RobJ> soundray, it says the size is 2.1gb
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: cant we just make it look in sdb?
<nevhood> thank you JoeThomas and truckin
<ArthurArchnix> Does ubuntu label sata drives as sda,b etc, and non-sata as hda,b, etc?
<ubuntuJEW> anyone know of a better way (than VMware) to run linux through windows? anyone?
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: I believe that is the case
<soundray> RobJ: is /dev/sdb3 the only data partition that ubuntu uses?
<stroogle_> ikonia - oh i remember, like vi, but how to find the name of the log file to look at?
<ikonia> ubuntuJEW any virtualisation
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: and its not really SATA, SCSI drives have sdx naming
<truckin> andreas_ - mounting drives usually requires superuser access, preceed the command with 'sudo' and use your user password.
<ikonia> stroogle_: /var/log/X.0.log
<hash> 1 time for a page "I can't scroll in firefox by clicking scroll why?"
<astro76> ArthurArchnix, everything is sdx as ubuntu uses libata
<ubuntuJEW> ikonia: ex....
<scguy318> stroogle_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> ubuntuJEW: what ?
<RobJ> soundray, I'm unsure... It's the only /dev/ that is there...   is it worth me booting into my windows hdd, and checkign my partitions with paragon?
<ikonia> scguy318: thank you, my typo
<ubuntuJEW> ikonia: examples?
<scguy318> ikonia: np
<ikonia> ubuntuJEW: no idea
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: THanks. Trying to resolve some grub issues.
<ubuntuJEW> ty
<xero_server> HELP! I just updated my laptop from 7.04 to 7.10. when i rebooted, i was asked to enable a restricted driver for my wireless card, a bcm4306. It asked me to reboot again. When i reboot, the computer freeses right after the bootloader exits. When i try to reboot in recovery mode I get an error message /init: /init: 181: cannot open /root/dev/console: Permission Denied. Then it says Kernel Panic, attempting to kill init. What should I do?
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: You had one hd in your compuer with xp right? Then what did you do, add a 20 gig hd and plug it in?
<mEck0> I have rsync -az source/ dest/ in my crontab, it worked perfectly, but I wonder how rsync works. It backed up my dir for the first time now, but will it only backup new files and changes tomorrow if there is any or the whole dir again?
<frost0> juano__, i didn't work...gonna eat brb
<joeb3_> mEck0, you are correct!
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: I have had 2 120GB drives for awhile.  One had XP and other programs and the second one was mainly for storage.
<juano__> frost0: mm maybe it needs some extra parameters
<juano__> frost0: what part didnt work ?
<mEck0> joeb3_: thx :)
<andreas_> truckin: Yeah. But, i'll need to state whitch partition i want to monunt, and where i want to mount it? Right?
<hash>  "I can't scroll in firefox by clicking scroll why?"
<RedBand> I lost my sound trying to get virtualbox's sound to work, and everything else is now acting weird. sudo and gksudo doesn't work, most of Administration disappeared (I can't add it back). I am downloading gutsy amd64 iso right now (lost my gutsy cd), and hope to burn it. Can I do it with ubuntu's default burner, or am I screwed (I still have dapper cds).
<soundray> ubuntuJEW: I don't think you get accelerated 3D graphics in any virtualization software other than vmware
<soundray> RobJ: no, if that's the only partition that df -h mentions, then there is no other. Can you run 'sudo fdisk -l', put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and let me have the URL?
<Seeeb> hey, what is the command to create a file in a terminal?
<Juggernot> Ubuntu rocks.
<truckin> andreas_ thats correct. example sudo mount /dev/cdrom0  /media/cdrom
<LjL-Temp> Seeeb: "touch" creates an empty file, if that's what you want
<joeb3_> Seeeb, tuch filename
<hash> seeeb touch filename
<Seeeb> thanks
<joeb3_> Seeeb, touch
<GewoonM> I've installed firestarter (the firewall) and I see a lot of active connections of which I know nothing, what can this be?
<oliver__> hi, i get a message dma timer expiry since ive updated to 7.10. does somebody has a similar errormsg?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: did you get that?
<joeb3_> GewoonM, are most of them by 127.0.0.1?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> lol 3 people answered seeb with "touch filename"
<Jangari> how does the kubuntu desktop compare with gnome?
<RobJ> soundray, im not sure how im going to do that, as im on my laptop now, and i cannot boot into ubuntu
<tmbm> need help
<RedBand> can I use ubuntu's default burner to burn an iso?
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: The surest way to fix the problem would be to swap the connections of the xp and linux drive, making linux sda and xp sdb, Then disconnect windows drive altogether. Then reinstall grub. Then reconnect the xp drive and add it to grub.
<tmbm> anyone got psp
<LjL> Jangari: install it and see.
<scguy318> RedBand: yes
<Pelo> Jangari, kubuntu uses kde for a desktop, it's a mather of personnal prefs
<joeb3_> RedBand, yes
<RedBand> okay, thanks
<hash>  "I can't scroll in firefox by clicking scroll why?"
<riotkitt1e> Jangari: kde is...  well, really, it depends on your own personal tastes. some say its more like windows and easier for new users...
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> Jangari, it's different... I think it's a matter of personal preference.  Different default programs, different interface, tc... I personally do not like KDE and find programs to be memory hgos
<andreas_> truckin: So in this case: "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3" ?
<vas> hey I am using a Macbook Pro with gutsy, and I was told that my macbook remote is connecting under, /dev/hiddev0, now can I check this?
<truckin> andreas_  example sudo mount /dev/sda1  /media/disk. you must create the mountpoint yourself in typical cases.
<ArthurArchnix> You can fix your current install, it's just a matter of messing with your bios settings and maybe your jumper settings on the drives, master / slave settings.
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: good lord.
<orion1> Hey guys im having some trouble with vncserver anyone know how to use it?
<riotkitt1e> i think it's obnoxious but you can install it alongside gnome and be able to use both.
<ferronica> Enable UPS discharge alarm not working. (I am using APC  Back up UPS ES 650Y)
<tmbm> anyone got psp
<GewoonM> joeb3_, nope, they're from 192.168.2.104 (but I believe that's me too), and they go to random ip-adresses, also on random ports, service unknown
<tmbm> anyone got psp
<stroogle_> ikonia - looked through the log file, it gives the EE error several times all about the /dev/wacom device being missing.  earlier in the log it reported an error opening the security policy file
<soundray> RobJ: oh, of course. Run it anyway, and tell me if what the line below /dev/hdb3 says
<tmbm> anyone got psp
<tmbm> anyone got psp
<xero_server> tmbm: as in play station?
<tmbm> yeah
<xero_server> ya
<astro76> !repeat | tmbm
<ubotu> tmbm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<joeb3_> GewoonM, you running limewire, or any P2P stuff?
<tmbm> whats your firmware
<vas> I am a noob
<vas> anyone
<Pelo> vas,  not a lot of mac users in here generaly, you might have better luck finding answers in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<xero_server> 3.4 oe
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  and then GRUB should recognize both OSes?
<tmbm> m33
<hash>  "I can't scroll in firefox by clicking scroll why?"
<andreas_> xero_server: playstation protable
<tmbm> i got m33
<SeAwInDe> hi guys , i converted to linux and i need some help
<Seeeb> is my python home dir in "/usr/share/python" ? :-)
<Seeeb>  
<xero_server> hows m33
<zack> hello i'm a freshman here
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  also, what is the easiest way to reinstall GRUB?
<tmbm> better enable stuff
<GewoonM> nope, but was running deluge half an hour ago (bittorrent)
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zack> thank you for everyone
<Pelo> vas,  you can also check in  /etc/ under /dev and see ifyou see it but as far as using it I have noidea
<vas> Pelo yes I looked there, and I was told it was under /dev/hiddev0, I am asking how I can see what hardware corresponds to what spaces in /dev/... or where I can learn about hardware info
<GewoonM> joeb3_: nope, but was running deluge half an hour ago (bittorrent)
<tmbm> is there a cyber channel
<joeb3_> GewoonM, make sure the app is really closed.
<SeAwInDe> how to know that the usb working is USB 2.0
<Pelo> vas,  check out menu > system > prefs > hardware info , that might list your remote
<SeAwInDe> ?
<orion1> Hey do i want to type vncserver :1 as root to start a remote desktop or no?
<vas> Pelo, it does not, yet I can control the sound wiht it, any ideas where I can find this device is connecting?
<RobJ> soundray, the line below /dev/sdb3 (there isnt hdb3) says, /dev/sdb5    9778   9964     1502046     82    linux swap / Solaris
<Pelo> SeAwInDe, plug the device in , onthe desktop right click the device icon properties
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: I will try that.  Can I possibly have your email or AIM name so we can continue if I need some more help?
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: If you remove the xp drive and connect the wire to the ubuntu drive, when you install grub it will install to the mbr of the linux drive. Easiest way to reinstall is from the live cd. I'll find the link. And remember, you problem is bios/pin settings. You might fix it by trial and error changin the boot order and such in your bios.
<hash>  "I can't scroll in firefox by clicking scroll why?"
<Pelo> vas,  the hardware info  dalog in the prefs menu should show you the devtree for your device
<orion1> Anyone know?
<stroogle_> problems configuring xserver - hayelp
<GewoonM> joeb3_: nope, it's not in 'system monitor' under processes
<tmbm> is there a cyber channel
<tmbm> is there a cyber channel
<tmbm> is there a cyber channel
<SeAwInDe> ya Pelo , thnx i got it
<Pelo> hash,  play areound wityh the windows size and see ir it gets working
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Once you successfully boot from your ubuntu drive, you can come back here and figure out what to add to your grub so that you can boot xp too.
<orion1> Pelo: do you know how to use vncserver?
<xero_server> tmbm as in what?
<truckin> hash - compiz effects and some themes can cause that scroll problem.
<Pelo> orion1,  no i don'T sorry
<soundray> RobJ: okay, so you have reasonably sized swap partition. Anything below that for /dev/sdb ?
<andreas_> truckin: I get mountpoint does not exist:p
<ray_> what is a good program for webcams on linux?
<xero_server> tmbm as in what?
<tmbm> wtf
<hash> truckin yes compiz what to do?
<scguy318> ray_: camorama
<Pelo> ray_, camarama I believe
<tmbm> cyber sex
<ray_> cool you guys are always helping me
<scguy318> !repeat | tmbm
<ubotu> tmbm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> tmbm,  please don'T this is a support channel
<meoblast001> hello
<RobJ> soundray, it seems i do not. =/ but then again im not sure what im looking at, to be honest
<vas> hey I am looking at a deice in my Device Manager (Under prefs), and in the advanced tab it shows a bunch of info for a device called Light Sensor, is there a way I can access the data being brought in from this hardware device? mabye by writing a bash script? or a command in bash?
<tmbm> !repeat | tmbm
<scguy318> tmbm: if you want that sorta stuff it's not here
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: ok. Is it possible to get personal assistance from you since you know the whole situation now?  I just dont want to have to explain the whole situation to someone else if you arent here
<meoblast001> i installed a new cursor theme for Gusty
<scguy318> tmbm: and this isn't the place to ask
<meoblast001> it didnt appear
<tmbm> !repeat | Scarey
<ubotu> Scarey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<truckin> andreas_ try sudo mkdir /media/disk   ...also, supply parameters to mount partition types, like ntfs or vfat.  check out 'man mount' for usage or ubuntu help pages
<tmbm> anyone knows PM me
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  if not, thats ok, youve helped alot so far
<frost0> juano__, it works....after i exit the game about...30 seconds later it disables...then enables...but with two avant-window-navigators open...
<techjim> what's different about feisty to gutsy?  does gutsy have a composition manager running by default?  I've turned off desktop effects but video still lags.  How do I turn off this composition manager
<meoblast001> when i shut off my effects, it worked.... would Emerald or Compiz-Fusion be causing the problem?
<GewoonM> joeb3_: nope, it's not in 'system monitor' under processes
<daemon3> Man, Ubuntu does not like my system.
<frost0> juano__, so it really doesn't work
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Sorry no. But chances are you'll get someone who's even better at this stuff so dont' worry about it.
<GewoonM> joeb3_: do you have any other ideas?
<Pelo> pici let me have my first one , I'm new at this
<hash> but i WANT my scroll in firefox !!! ;)
<daemon3> Sometimes the Wi-Fi indicator freezes, which makes the keyboard freeze, which makes me freak out and reboot my comptuer.
<joeb3_> GewoonM, does 'ps -ef' show any of the program still running?
<techjim> meoblast001: should I remove compiz?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: ok
<soundray> RobJ: this is giving me a bit of an idea of your hard disk layout. Perhaps you should try 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb' now to see if there is unpartitioned space
<orion1> Hello, I am having some trouble i am able to start my vncserver and remote to the desktop but what i remote is not gnome its just an active desktop with a terminal but it doesnt have any options to do anything
<vas> hey how can I read the data from a device on /dev/input/event7
<techjim> meoblast001: compiz isn't running but I really think it's the composition manager.  effects is fof
<meoblast001> techjim: ? why would you remove compiz
<frost0> orion1, did you enable....allow other users to use desktop?
<meoblast001> ok
<vas> it is a remote, and I want to write a bash script that returns the data coming in from this, what commands would show the data coming in from /dev/input/event7
<techjim> meoblast001: I do'nt need a flashy composition manager
<meoblast001> ill try something i found in compizconfig
<RobJ> soundray, when i looked at my hard drive in paragon about an hour ago, i had it in four partitions?   no unpartitioned space...   /dev/sdb1 is using the 76gb i allocated to linux
<andreas_> truckin: I get mountpoint does not exist:p
<ferronica> Enable UPS discharge alarm not working. (I am using APC  Back up UPS ES 650Y)
<Pelo> vas,  for stuff like this you might have a better chance for getting help in ##linux
<frost0> juano__, any ideas?
<techjim> someone please help or I'm taking back my screwdriver and going back to gentoo
<andreas_> truckin: Sorry, but i dont understadt shit of what you are trying to explain to me.
<poeloq> does anybody know a good SIP client that can possibly handle several accounts and is not called Ekiga?
<truckin> andreas_- you must create the mountpoint first.  try sudo mkdir /media/disk
<soundray> RobJ: okay, but /dev/sdb1 doesn't show up in df -h ?
<Pelo> techjim, what is your issue
<orion1> frost0: i only have access to the machine though ssh. I can start an active desktop with the command "vncserver :1"
<vas> Pelo, alright I wil check there, but why EVERY time i ever go into any channels, I am reffered always to about 3 other channels which reffer me back to one-another
<meoblast001> all fixed
<joeb3_> orion1, look in .vnc/xstartup
<techjim> what's different about feisty to gutsy?  does gutsy have a composition manager running by default?  I've turned off desktop effects but video still lags.  How do I turn off this composition manager
<GewoonM> joeb3_: no, not that I can find any
<meoblast001> CompizConfig has a cursor select dialog
<luke_> guys what's the shortcut for the expose feature on gutsy
<scguy318> poeloq: dunno, but try searching in Synaptic with the word SIP
<joeb3_> orion1, I added '/usr/bin/gnome-session &' to start gnome
<RobJ> soundray, nope, it does not
<Pelo> vas, I'm not trying to get rid of you ,  but you are now asking about scripting and this is mostly a support chanel for installation issues and general congif
<CochiseIRL> Luke, windows key + e i think
<frost0> orion1, can't you just go to start/system/preferences/remote desktop?
<joeb3_> GewoonM, don't know what else.
<orion1> joeb3_: can you paste bin your xstartup file because i think i might of messed mine up
<frost0> orion1, and then enable all the options..
<frost0> orion1, maybe i am misunderstanding your question..
<andreas_> truckin: Thaks m8, it works now!:D
<GewoonM> joeb3_: too bad :S because I don't really trust it
<spiderfire> how come packages i installl dont show in the menu always
<techjim> pelo: what's different about feisty to gutsy?  does gutsy have a composition manager running by default?  I've turned off desktop effects but video still lags.  How do I turn off this composition manager
<ferronica> Enable UPS discharge alarm not working. (I am using APC  Back up UPS ES 650Y)
<truckin> andreas_- good work.
<joeb3_> orion1, #!/bin/sh
<soundray> RobJ: see if you can mount it: 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt' -- any messages?
<poeloq> scguy318: already done that ;)
<orion1> frost: i wountl have ssh access
<Kremzeek> is there a generally agreeed upon benchmarking suite for ubuntu / linux?
<CochiseIRL> techjim, are you using vlc?
<joeb3_> orion1, /usr/bin/gnome-session &
<joeb3_> orion1, that's it
<techjim> CochiseIRL: I've tried VLC and totem
<GewoonM> joeb3_: thanks anyway, though ;)
<Pelo> techjim,  several progs ahve been upgraded to newer versions,  OOo gimp, gnome,  and there are several bug fixes and more relaible support for various hardware like wifi stuff and propriatyary drivers ,  that'S all I can realy tell you here,  check out the release notes onthe www.ubuntu.com site
<andreas_> truckin: Can i mount other hdd's in /media/disk?  or do i need to create multiple mount points for eatch hdd?
<SeAwInDe> is there anything faster than Disk usage analyzer to check my space ?
<RobJ> soundray, no messages... just a new line...  i did 'df -h' again, its showing up  (68GB)
<techjim> CochiseIRL; Pelo: Wherever my moues cursor goes as well, some pixels will hang and not change
<frost0> orion1, you there?
<orion1> FROST0: YES
<truckin> andreas_- you need separate mountpoints, yes indeed.
<orion1> frost0: yes sorry for cap lock
<techjim> Pelo: if there are stable updates, shouldn't update-manager let me know?
<frost0> orion1, did that work?
<soundray> RobJ: so it mounts -- see if there's any data on it: 'ls /mnt'
<Sigma6> ooeoe
<andreas_> Okay!=)  Thx for the help:)
<orion1> joeb3_: do you start it with vncserver :1 or do you have to run that as root?
<CochiseIRL> techjim, open vlc, click settings > preferences, tick the box for advanced options,
<soundray> RobJ: probably only 'lost+found'
<truckin> andreas_- you're welcome. never give up.
<RobJ> soundray, 'lost+found'   and then just a new line, no data?
<frost0> orion1, ?
<orion1> frost0: I DONT have a active destop to set it. I am not on the machine i can only use the terminal on it through ssh
<hash> is anyone know how to enable middle-scroll in firefox window while using compiz or how to try fixing by myself what to look anything?
<fantum13> Hey, I'm on an HP dv2000, and my wireless card seems to have disappeared. It won't show up from an lspci, but I've checked and its firmly in the slot. Does anyone know what might be causing this?
<Pelo> techjim,  update manager only doesn fixes and security stuff , it does not upgrade progs to new versions
<joeb3_> orion1, it starts on :1
<techjim> CochiseIRL: there
<marky_mark47> Hi.  Can anyone suggest an application that will reliably allow me to burn MP3 files to CD?
<techjim> Pelo: how should I update then?  synaptic?
<orion1> joeb3: do you know how to kill them when you are done?
<GewoonM> Anybody else now the answer: I've installed firestarter (the firewall) and I see a lot of active connections of which I know nothing, what can this be?
<CochiseIRL> techjim, then click video and select output modules and change it to X11 video output now try play a video
<frost0> orion1, maybe it's running have you tried opening the vnc port
<joeb3_> orion1, stop the vncserver
<Pelo> techjim,  I don'T know what could be causing your mouse issue, execpt possibly some video driver issues, what videocard do you ahve ?
<orion1> joeb3_: i am getting this error
<soundray> RobJ: yep, apparently something in the installation didn't go as you planned... Now gnome won't start because there is no room for it to write files.
<orion1> root@PowerServer:/home/orionx/.vnc# vncserver :1
<orion1> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<orion1> Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.
<fantum13> Could anyone help me revive my bcm4311 wireless card in a Pavillion dv2k notebook?
<techjim> Pelo: legacy nvidia card.  nvidia riva tnt2 m64, I forget whether its 16mb or 32
<joeb3_> orion1, try just vncserver. it will start on :1
<soundray> RobJ: I could try to help you recover from that, but perhaps you would just like to reinstall?
<Pelo> techjim,  for the upgrade, I recomemnt you get the alt cd or the dvd and upgrade from those, it is quicker then online
<andreas_> truckin: Hmm.. How do i get accses to the hdd then? Cant paste files ther or change settings
<hash> how to enable middle-scroll in firefox window while using compiz or how to try fixing by myself what to look anything?
<RobJ> soundray, I can remove the 68gb partition (sdb1) in Paragon partition-manager, if i boot into xp... and then enlarge the others?
<scguy318> fantum13: probably use ndiswrapper
<CochiseIRL> techjim, any luck with that?
<techjim> Pelo: I have 7.10 btw
<orion1> joeb3_: i am still getting the same error
<fantum13> scguy318: I use ndiswrapper. However, my wireless device has disappeared from ifconfig and lspci.
<Pelo> techjim, onboard card  with shared memory or add on ?  raise your memory if shared see if it helps
<soundray> RobJ: you could try that of course, but I wouldn't be able to help you with that (never used Paragon)
<techjim> CochiseIRL: which? x11 output, what screen should I put it on? 0?
<techjim> Pelo: add-on.  pci I think
<Pelo> techjim,  I was under the impresswion you were using feisty and thinking of upgrading,
<techjim> Right
<orion1> joeb3_: this is all my xstartup file has in it
<orion1> #!/bin/sh
<orion1> /usr/bin/gnome-session &
<CochiseIRL> techjim, yup 0
<Pelo> techjim,  which video driver are you using ? restricted or binairy ?
<RobJ> soundray, okay ill do that ;-)  I have basic knoweledge of paragon so it should be fine...   should i expand the /dev/sdb2 partition?
<linxeh> is there a way to lock a user account down to only allow scp operations within a particular directory (eg chroot?), and to deny ssh login sessions ?
<frost0> juano__, are you afk?
<scguy318> fantum13: strange, is it mentioned in /etc/modules?
<John_R> hey folks, audactiy crashes like crazy
<joeb3_> orion1, chmod 755 xstartup
<orion1> joe3_: do you know how to kill a desktop once you start one?
<techjim> everything was fine in eft but now I have this mouse cursor issue.  I think its because my graphics card doesn't have enough RAM to remember everything on the screen so it just leaves dated stuff, but this wasn't always the case on ubuntu
<RobJ> soundray, i meant to say /dev/sdb3
<techjim> Pelo: restricted
<fantum13> scguy318: ndiswrapper loads fine, but my card doesn't seem to be "there", even though it is
<hash> how to enable middle-scroll in firefox window while using compiz or how to try fixing by myself what to look anything?
<spiderfire> how can i browse fonts?
<John_R> anybody know a good repository app for recording guitart tracks?
<andreas_> truckin: Hmm.. How do i get accses to the hdd then? Cant paste files ther or change settings
<scguy318> fantum13: anything of interest in syslog?
<orion1> joeb3_: let me try give me a sec i just rebooted the server
<daemon3> Is anyone getting me?
<fantum13> scguy318: ndiswrapper loads successfully, but it doesn't claim its usual IRQ
<daemon3> Can anyone see the words I'm typing?
<soundray> RobJ: I think it might be easier to remove the swap partition, expand /dev/sdb3 into that space, then subdivide /dev/sdb1 into a 1GB swap and a 67GB home
<joeb3_> orion1, vncserver -kill :1
<Pelo> techjim,  got compiz working ? turn it off , see if it gets better
<truckin> andreas_ : when you mount drives or partitions, you must specify permissions and filesystem types properly. Highly advise you to read the ubuntu help pages on the mount command, its not hard.
<techjim> Pelo: how do I turn it off? desktop effects- already tried
<scguy318> fantum13: hmm dunno
<spiderfire> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<soundray> RobJ: then all you need to do is move your /home data to the new 67GB one and adapt /etc/fstab so it mounts this as home.
<xero_server> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<frost0> Jordan_U, you afk?
<xero_server> !codecs
<fantum13> Would anyone know anything about the current wireless card problems on HP laptops? My card is gone and I kinda need it...
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RobJ> soundray, i'm not sure how to move my data and whatnot, as in XP i cannot access that hdd
<John_R> !ardour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hash> how to enable middle-scroll in firefox window while using compiz or how to try fixing by myself what to look anything?
<CochiseIRL> techjim, http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/9849/screenshotpreferencesgg2.png
<Pelo> techjim,  the desktop effects in advance settings would be it yes,  I'M out of ideas, consider giviing the binairies drivers a try
<kinglet> hello all
<RobJ> soundray, i'll just remove my large one, and resize the sdb3 and the swap(s)
<truckin> ubotu !mount > andreas_
<kinglet> I have a big problem in installing Ubuntu 7.10
<truckin> i dunno if that'll work.
<Pelo> kinglet, we need some details
<frost0> soundray, could you look at my script? It has an issue that someone was trying to fix but quit...
<ompaul> truckin, ! or botsname - don't need botjh
<soundray> RobJ: once you've set up the partitions as you want them, you should boot a live CD and use that to move the data and adapt fstab. I'm sure you'll find someone here who will help you if need be.
<truckin> ompaul - ok, thank you
<kinglet> when I'm installing, Its stop in 82% and do not anything else
<orion1> joeb3_: is this what you have installed on your server to use vncserver? "sudo apt-get install vnc-common tightvncserver"
<fantum13> Would anyone know anything about the current wireless card problems on HP laptops? My card is gone and I kinda need it...
<RobJ> soundray, paragon says im using 4.8GB of my large partition, also i do not have a live cd. :(
<kinglet> dear Pelo
<Pelo> kinglet,  live desktop or alternate cd ?
<tifine> hi
<kinglet> no FreeCD
<nio> w00t!
<techjim> CochiseIRL: video looks and is more responsive but it still has some sticky frames.
<kinglet> Live Desktop
<Pelo> fantum13,  look it up here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mikebeecham> Hi...can anyone tell me how I can change the Ubuntu "applications / places / system" menu bar, to one that has it 'all in one place'?
<hash> how to enable middle-scroll in firefox window while using compiz or how to try fixing by myself what to look anything?
<kinglet> dear Pelo
<techjim> Pelo: I'll consider it.  nvidia drivers are usually pretty good nonetheless
<tifine> i m upgrading from fiesty fawn to gusty but getting some error messages while updating/upgrading
<ompaul> !bootoptions | kinglet    (in particular you should look at the parts of the page on noapic nolapic
<ubotu> kinglet    (in particular you should look at the parts of the page on noapic nolapic: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<scguy318> tifine: what's the error?
<Pelo> kinglet, I would suggest you try the alternate install cd, it's easier on the resources during install
<SeAwInDe> guys ubuntu is kinda slow with me , its stable but slow ,
<spiderfire> whats the best way to browse fonts from a folder?
<CochiseIRL> techjim, one step forward anyway, do you have a 3d driver installed for your card?
<fantum13> Pelo: I've gotten the card to work, but now it's disappeared from my system. A google found that there's a lot of this going around, but most of the information is about xp/vista.
<Creed> Can someone help me set up BIND for internal use?
<scguy318> SeAwlnDe: turn off Compiz?
<killux> is it safe to ugrade feisty
<Pelo> techjim,  are you using a different mouse theme then the default ?
<tifine> schuy318: W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<tifine> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<tifine> W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<stroogle_> i have a kubuntu live cd and i want to install it on an existing server - how can i do that without blatting what's on the box already?
<kinglet> How I can get the Alternate CD ?
<SeAwInDe> what is compiz  scguy318
<SeAwInDe> ?
<mikebeecham> I want to change the Ubuntu "applications / places / system" menu bar, to one that has it 'all in one place'?....how do I do this?
<riotkittie> yay. i finally mananged to open audacious up on my remote machine.  <hangs head in shame>
<techjim> mikebeecham: right click on top panel or what have you, click add to panel.  add "main menu"
<Fraggy4>  Could someone help me fix python-gtk2? I have no inernet on my kubuntu laptop and I'm installing the python-gtk2.deb file. It says I need python-support, but I already have it
<scguy318> !compiz | SeAwInDe
<ompaul> killux, as long as you have backups in case you need them
<ubotu> SeAwInDe: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<truckin> !mount | truckin    #testing
<ubotu> truckin    #testing: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<soundray> RobJ: I don't know what to make of that, sorry
<scguy318> SeAwlnDe: gives you pretty effects
<ferronica> can anyone help me regarding "Enable UPS discharge alarm not working"  (I am using APC  Back up UPS ES 650Y)
<techjim> CochiseIRL: I believe so.  restricted Nvidia legacy driver
<hash> how to enable middle-scroll in firefox window while using compiz or how to try fixing by myself what to look anything?
<techjim> Pelo: nope ;/
<scguy318> SeAwlnDe: if your card isn't up to snuff, then it'll slow you down
<Fraggy4>  Could someone help me fix python-gtk2? I have no inernet on my kubuntu laptop and I'm installing the python-gtk2.deb file. It says I need python-support, but I already have it
<RobJ> soundray, okay, ive removed it now anwyay, and now expanding the sdb3
<Gun_Smoke> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pelo> fantum13, what card ? are you sure you are talking to the right person ?
<killux> ompaul: i heard that it will break your system and its safer to backup and just format and install
<tifine> W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<frost0> soundray, lemme know when you are done with the other guys
<kinglet> dear Pelo, how I can get the Alternate CD?
<ompaul> killux, I would do that as a preference
<stroogle_> erm, anyone?
<Creed> How can I assign two IP's to ubuntu on one nic?
<WiZZarD> .selwerd.nl
<Pelo> techjim, I'm stumped,  try doing a search about yoru problem in the forum maybe there is something in there www.ubuntuforums.org
<SeAwInDe> thnx scguy318
<fantum13> Pelo: I'm not sure, but I'll talk to anyone at this point, I've tried everything. Its on a bcm4311, previously it was working with ndiswrapper and bcm43xx
<killux> ompaul: is it really worth is
<Olde> how do I change the permissions on an external ZIP drive so I can unprotect it to load media onto it?
<killux> *ot
<Fraggy4>  Could someone help me fix python-gtk2? I have no inernet on my kubuntu laptop and I'm installing the python-gtk2.deb file. It says I need python-support, but I already have it
<killux> *it
<AppleCyder> I have a wine question!! can anyone help??
<Jangari> SeAwInDe: system, preferences, appearence, visual effects, none. give that a go.
<mikebeecham> techjim: can I now just remove the old one?  If I wanted to get it back again how would I do this?
<andreas_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ompaul> killux, if you want to play with it try the live CD and then you choose
<techjim> Pelo: yeah I've tried before.  no luck ;/
<Fraggy4>  Could someone help me fix python-gtk2? I have no inernet on my ubuntu laptop and I'm installing the python-gtk2.deb file. It says I need python-support, but I already have it
<RobJ> soundray, two minutes to go...  if you need to help other people, im okay for the time being... ;-) Thanks!
<hash> how to enable middle-scroll in firefox window while using compiz or how to try fixing by myself what to look anything?
<AppleCyder> I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT WINE!!! CAN ANYONE HELP??
<Pelo> kinglet, goto the www.ubuntu.com website,  check in the dl section , select your prefered cd and stuff as usual, just below the dl button, there is a checkbox for the alternate install cd , check it before starting the dl
<soundray> frost0: just ask your question in the channel
<Olde> depends AppleCyder
<hash> wow now its faster ;]
<truckin> andreas_ - one minute, i'll find a help site for you.
<ikonia> AppleCyder: not after you've just shouted
<SeAwInDe> scguy318:  can u tell me how to turn it off
<Fraggy4> !shout| AppleCyder
<ubotu> AppleCyder: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jangari> ask it, AppleCyder
<tifine> is here who can help me with the upgrade error i m getting  ?
<gaten> i have a vfat drive mounted in /media, but i doesn't show up in Nautilus on the side menu. anyone know a fix for this?
<soundray> AppleCyder: WE WON'T KNOW until you ask, will we?
<AppleCyder> How do I manually change my window resolution in wine?
<Fraggy4> !ask| AppleCyder
<ubotu> AppleCyder: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AppleCyder> my config window is cut off
<ompaul> AppleCyder, go to #winehq
<tifine> W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Fraggy4> !ask| tifine
<ubotu> tifine: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<techjim> mikebeecham: just ubuntu clickable is "main menu" and the one that you want to delete that comes by default is next to it on that add window
<Fraggy4>  Could someone help me fix python-gtk2? I have no inernet on my ubuntu laptop and I'm installing the python-gtk2.deb file. It says I need python-support, but I already have it
<kinglet> Pelo, I have 6.06 version now and If I update it to 7.10 with liveCD, maybe that problem will be solved?
<erudified> Hi everyone, two questions: Will AIGLX work with an X1400 and the latest fglrx? And is it possible for me to get an install CD with the restricted drivers already on it?
<Pelo> fantum13, did you just upgrade to gutsy from fiesty ? there seems to be an issue with the network manager,  reinstall the driver like you did in fiesty taht should solve it
<stroogle_> AppleCyder shouts and is heard, no one responded to me
<ferronica> can anyone help me regarding "Enable UPS discharge alarm not working"  (I am using APC  Back up UPS ES 650Y)
<tifine> ubotu: W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<techjim> mikebeecham: "menu bar" is the default apps/place/system
<hash> how to enable middle-scroll in firefox window while using compiz or how to try fixing by myself what to look anything?
<Olde> how do I change the permissions on an external ZIP drive so I can unprotect it to load media onto it?
<CochiseIRL> erudified, it will
<Fraggy4> NEED HELP WITH PYTHON-GTK2
<scguy318> SeAwInDe: System -> Prefs -> Appearance
<tifine> fraggy4: W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<scguy318> SeAwInDe: last tab I think
<mikebeecham> techjim: thanks
<stroogle_> about using a kubuntu live cd without blatting existing server install
<Pelo> kinglet, you wonT' be ablt to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10,  get the 7.10 dirctl;y but get the alt-cd anyway ,
<stroogle_> how should this be done?
<ompaul> Fraggy4, don't use caps thanks
<AppleCyder> How do I change my resolution in wine?? My config window is cut off so I can't click 'Apply'!!
<Fraggy4> NEED HELP WITH PYTHON-GTK2
<kinglet> so Pelo how I can get it?
<scguy318> AppleCyder: virtual desktop?
<kinglet> Pelo, is it free?
<Pelo> Fraggy4, check in synaptic , search for python , you'll find the package , if for compiling from source , also install the -dev
<AppleCyder> yes
<orion1> joe3_ can you pastebin your /etc/vnc.conf file?
<xero_server> !repet|fraggy4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jangari> try ;enter', AppleCyder?
<ikonia> Fraggy4: you've just seen the "don't shout" commenr for AppleCyder and now your shouting and repeaint yourself
<scguy318> AppleCyder: press Enter for ok
<Fraggy4> Pelo: I dont have internet connection on it
<Pelo> kinglet, it's free, same place I told you before, the www.ubuntu.com site, check the alternate cd box
<xero_server> !repeat|fraggy4
<ubotu> fraggy4: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ompaul> Creed,  ifconfig eth0:1 -yyour options here- http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routing-between-eth1-and-eth11-166413/
<SeAwInDe> scguy318:  ya i did it
<scguy318> AppleCyder: edit registry manually or do something with wine explorer.exe /...
<gaten> i have a vfat drive mounted in /media, but i doesn't show up in Nautilus on the side menu. anyone know a fix for this?
<Olde> when someone gets a minute, I need help with device permissions pleas
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> AppleCyder, if you don't find much help here, I'd suggest you speak with the folks over at #winehq
<hash> how to enable middle-scroll in firefox window while using compiz or how to try fixing by myself what to look anything?
<ikonia> Olde: what sort of device permissions
<Pelo> Fraggy4, pop the install cd in , add it as a repo , might be intere, but I donT' know for sure
<soundray> stroogle_: you can run the installation and resize the existing partitions to create a dual-boot system.
<AppleCyder> thank you all!!
<Olde> ikonia I have an external ZIP 100 drive...
<frost0> soundray, i have a script http://pastebin.com/m44852414 that is supposed to when clicked open an application after closing compiz and avant window navigator...then when i close that program it is supposed to restore those two applications.
<techjim> Pelo: I've tried looking I think I'm just going to recoup back to fluxbuntu
<kinglet> sorry Pelo, I didnt see! Ok realy realy tnx for ur help, I'm going to find it
<ikonia> Olde: ok
<Olde> I want to load media onto it but it's protected
<Olde> how do I unprotect it in ubuntu 7.10 please?
<SeAwInDe> scguy318:  do i need to restart the PC
<Oli``> I'm looking to pimp out gnome. Anyone know some good sites showcasing great gnome setups (themes and whatnot) that isn't gnome-look.org?
<ikonia> Olde: mount it read-write
<scguy318> SeAwlnDe: think not
<stroogle_> soundray - i see, is adding a desktop to a server not a goer then?
<Pelo> Fraggy4,  or just get ir from the computyer that is connedcted and tranfer the .deb files with a usb driver or something
<ikonia> Olde: is it automounting ?
<Fraggy4> Pelo: That's not the problem, it says I need python-support, but It is already installed and the latest version
<Olde> yes
<Fraggy4> Pelo: that's what I did
<ikonia> Olde: does it have a fat32 file system on it
<Olde> ikonia yes it does
<soundray> stroogle_: it is. That's what I'm trying to say.
<truckin> andreas_ - try this location: http://tinyurl.com/2h6go4
<Pelo> Fraggy4,  are you compiling a source of something ?
<soundray> stroogle_: oh, I see, you just want to convert your server into a desktop?
<hash> how to enable middle-scroll in firefox window while using compiz or how to try fixing by myself what to look anything?
<ikonia> Olde: ok, so it has no permissions on it, so its being mounted read only, re-mount it read write as a test with the mount -o rw options instead of mount
<Fraggy4> Pelo: no, it is the python-gtk2 deb
<SeAwInDe> scguy318: i dont know but it is still slow
<soundray> stroogle_: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' will do that for you.
<Pelo> Fraggy4,  see if there isn'T a -dev package also
<stroogle_> soundray - but if it's dual boot it can be either a server OR a desktop whereas i would like the server to have all the graphical widgets after being headless
<Creed> Thanks ompaul, a little late though lol Already screwed it up
<Olde> what's the command line please. I'm still new at this. sorry. :(
<erudified> Man this laptop screen looks *amazing*
<stroogle_> soundray, i'll try that
<erudified> Easily the best display i've ever seen in person
<Pelo> !mouse | hash
<ubotu> hash: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ikonia> Olde: mount -o rw rather than "mount"
<hash> done that
<soundray> stroogle_: you need a couple of gigabytes of space for that
<hash> razer cooperhed howto is there
<Fraggy4> Pelo: There isn't, I checked, and It would say dependency python-support-dev
<Pelo> hash,  for the compiz issue ry asking in #compiz-fusion
<truckin> Olde - the command line is any test typed into a 'terminal' windows. aka cli. command line interface.
<Jangari> just installed kubuntu-desktop, do i just choose it as a session on login?
<stroogle_> soundray - space is there - i was hoping to get it off the cd rather than download over https
<Olde> ikonia so the text I type is /mount /dev/blahblahblah -o rw?
<MartYanu2> Hi, I synced my server time with another one and now the time is with 4 hours back, how can I change it back please?
<joeb3_> Jangari, yes
<stroogle_> soundray - http
<truckin> text, not test. sorry.
<hash> i don't know where the problem is
<Jangari> ta, joeb3_
<ikonia> Olde: not quite mount -o rw blah blah not the other way around
<Fraggy4> Pelo: There isn't, I checked, and It would say dependency python-support-dev
<hatter> i have installed two 7.10 servers and they both have a network slowness problem which appears related to samba, both are completely diffrenet hardware, when i went to etch on one of them the problem disappeared, anyone with any clues on this ?
<hash> thats why i bother you
<hash> :D
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pelo> Fraggy4,  how about the regular python files,  those should be needed to run python-gtk and stuff
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!
<Fraggy4> Pelo: I already did all of those
<felipe__> somebody can help me deal with multiple soundcards in ubuntu? :(
<joeb3_> hatter, are you using a wins server?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: sorry, got a little carried away
 * Pelo is talking to too many ppl and is loosing track
<kinglet> dear Pelo! I cant find the AlternateCD from this link -> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Fraggy4> Pelo: non are missing, it just thinks that python-support is missing
<kinglet> why?
<BejeweledPudenda> I want to install k9copy v. 1.2.0 -- how can I do that?  debian-multimedia respository has broken dependenicies.
<kinglet> where is it?
<hash> Pelo for now thx
<soundray> stroogle_: unless you have the alternate install CD, you'll have to download the packages.
<frost0> i have a script http://pastebin.com/m44852414 that is supposed to when clicked open an application after closing compiz and avant window navigator...then when i close that program it is supposed to restore those two applications---Any ideas why it doesn't work?
<Pelo> kinglet,  you need to download, not order it online
<stroogle_> soundray - will do
<BejeweledPudenda> I want to install k9copy v. 1.2.0 -- how can I do that?
<kinglet> oh! Pelo sorry, I didnt know :D very tnx
<soundray> stroogle_: good luck
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: you there?
<Pelo> kinglet, go to the download section of the get it now page , not the get in the mail part ,  dl it and burn it at home,  save  canonical the price of a stamp , please
<sibylle> nice to meet ca. 2000 linuz ubuntus at this on location!
<Fraggy4> Pelo: none are missing, it just thinks that python-support is missing
<felipe__> somebody can help me deal with multiple soundcards in ubuntu? :(
<MartYanu3> Hi, I synced my server time with another one and now the time is with 4 hours back, how can I change it back please?
<truckin> felipe__: apt-cache search default sound card. then system > preferences > defaut sound card
<ikonia> truckin: ntpdate ;)
<Pelo> Fraggy4,  could be , at this point I donT' know anymore
<Pelo> Fraggy4, you have a deb file,  open it with gdebi , and check the dependency section make sure they are all there and that all the -dev of those dependencies aer also installed
<joeb3_> MartYanu3, does /etc/timezone have your correct timezone?
<Olde> god I'm dumb here...
<sibylle> no but there are some crazy informations for newcomers.
<Fraggy4> Pelo: I did, they are
<Olde> I have root access
<Pelo> Fraggy4, I give up
<soundray> frost0: sorry, I can't help with that.
<aoupi> Is there any game like this for ubunut? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsTqspnvAaI
<truckin> ikonia - i didnt ask about ntpdate.
<ikonia> Olde: you shouldn't have, ubuntu doesn't use root
<ikonia> truckin: no, but that is the best way to set your time back in sync
<frost0> soundray, k thx
<Olde> or sudo access rather.
<Olde> that's what I meant
<nomojob> aoupi: lol, Ubunut!
<sibylle> of corse
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: yes
<truckin> ikonia - i didnt ask though, i know that, thx just the sme :)
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: it worked!!!
<aoupi> nomojob: what you still use ubuntu? that's old!
<ikonia> truckin: then just use the date command to set the clock
<Olde> what does zip drive fall under as far as /dev goes please
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: What did you do?
<nomojob> aoupi: hah!
<sibylle> is there a battle ?
<felipe__> truckin: god bless you. :) really
<Pelo> Olde,  check in my computer, it should be listed
<kbrooks> Olde, um, look at the system log, system > administration
<kinglet> Pelo, is this the true link? http://ubuntu.snet.uz/releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<felipe__> truckin: you should put this in alsa wiki for multiple cards for who has ubuntu
<Pelo> kinglet, that look about right
<truckin> felipe__: i hope it works for you.
<jacob> are there any disadvantages or disadvantages of the xine or mplayer plugin for firefox?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: swithed the cable. the second HD is now plugged in as the Master.  I dont have the other HD hooked up though.  The one that has XP on it.
<felipe__> truckin: still it didnt work right now. it just works after restarting?
<knoppix_2000> Hey, is Blackbol still here?
<jacob> which one is the best for me?
<sibylle> no while there are some freeks that gives good staff
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: what do I do now?  Just hook it up and reboot to see what happens?
<hatter> joeb3_,  no wins server,  which has been another issue, stupid windows updates turning on lmhosts lookup
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: So right now you can boot ubuntu without problems?
<nickrud> kinglet: try releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 , those are the canonical ones
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  btw, I did have to change the numbers in the menu.lst
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  yes, up and running
<tifine> anybody from uk plz please post their sources.list file contents?
<Fraggy4> I cant get python-gtk2 to install, it says it's missing python-support, but it is already instaleld
 * Pelo thknks nickrud is hankering for an ass whooping,  contradicting him in public like that 
<ikonia> tifine: why
<nickrud> rflmao
<joeb3_> hatter, either use a wins server or update the lmhosts on the linux boxes.
<tifine> i messedup mine one thats y
<T1m0thy> I just installed my ATI driver on my desktop, installed fusion-icon, set it to start in my sessions, and then edited the /usr/bin/compiz file to accept all graphics. I then pressed ctrl + alt + backspace, logged in, and it loaded up to my desktop. Then quickly after my desktop loaded, white took over the screen. I can click and drag on my GNOME panels and I get a little grab hand, so I know the desktops still there and stuff..
<knoppix_2000> Does anyone know how to have ubuntu reset/check the video card from the command line?
<ikonia> knoppix_2000: what ?
<truckin> felipe__: right click on the  toolbar speaker, look for the option of sound devices and experiment. it takes a few tries.
<kinglet> nickrud, Pelo said to me I must download Alternate version of Ubuntu, I don know realy! finally which of thease I must downloading?
<joeb3_> hatter, If it takes a long time to do anything, but it finally comes up, that's the problem.
<ikonia> knoppix_2000: reset or check the video card ? check it for what
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  it is installing all the updates right now
<meoblast001> how do you access the Wine regestry database in Gusty
<hatter> joeb3_,  or turn of wins lookup on the clients...
<sibylle> c.u
<tifine> ikona: i messedup mine one thats y
<Olde> brb
<hatter> joeb3_, why are you saying to use a wins server ?
<tifine> ikonia: i messedup mine one thats y
<knoppix_2000> cant get the desktop to show up anymore
<knoppix_2000> thanks ikonia
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Ok, so you can boot ubuntu but xp isn't plugged in. Well, best plug xp in and start troubleshooting that now. Go ahead and reboot and try to login to XP. I don't think you'll be able to. When you come back, post the output of "fdisk -l" and "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<hatter> joeb3_, why would anyone want to use a wins server if you dont have to ?
<ikonia> knoppix_2000: can you expand on that a bit more
<frojnd> hello there I have a difficult problems with my network, it seems like wireless networ is waifing, when I ping my router I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45425/  What could this be?
<Pelo> joeb3_,  a few minutes
<felipe__> truckin: i'll try this. i really hope this works. :(
<hatter> anyways, thats not the problem with this slowness,  thats a different issue
<joeb3_> hatter, wins server will have a list of all the machines, so they will not have to broadcast for them
<unbeatabl> hi, i have freetype installed via yum, and was wondering where the freetype files are in the system?
<Pelo> T1m0thy,  I think you should ask in #compiz-fusion about this I think it might be related
<knoppix_2000> sure. the short version: ubuntu won't boot into Xwindows
<hatter> joeb3_, a netbios list ?
<joeb3_> hatter, yes
<ikonia> knoppix_2000: thats not very help.
<ikonia> helpful
<kazol> Could someone help me with an issue with Network Manager?-It does not retain my WPA key (even though it displays some sort of key) and I have to type it in each time I boot.
<nickrud> kinglet: yes, alternate is best, I just didn't recognize the site; you can check after downloading that the iso is correct, but let ubuntu select a mirror for you by using their official release site
<joeb3_> hatter, lmhosts file does the same
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  I noticed on the boot menu, it has a something like Windows Whistler (something, something) listed.  What is that?
<knoppix_2000> the long version: I tried adding a monitor on my notebook
<ikonia> knoppix_2000: what happens, does it hang, do you get an error, what ?
<Pelo> kinglet,  the link you had earlier was ok go with that
<hatter> joeb3_, oh yes it will...  which would be a good idea for a samba server
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  i guess i'll find out
<hatter> but has 7.10 changed the amount of broadcasting ?
<orion1> I have vncserver working but when i use the command "vncserver" and start an active desktopp i have to be root for it to give me a gnome desktop. If i do that when i am not root it does not give me a gnome desktop it gives me something with a grey background. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<joeb3_> hatter, winblows will try wins for a few minutes, then dns
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: be back in a minute!
<Pelo> nickrud, if kinglet followed my instrucitnosn on getting the alt-cd the link it probabgly just a mirror
<hatter> joeb3_, not if lmhosts lookup is turned off
 * Pelo jsut can't keep up tonight
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  well, i have to wait for the updates first...
<knoppix_2000> the video on the notebook changed. when I rebooted there was nothing. It shows the boot log but no prompt
<kinglet> Pelo tnx , nickrud its the closer server for me :P
<kazol> Could someone help me with an issue with Network Manager?-It does not retain my WPA key (even though it displays some sort of key) and I have to type it in each time I boot.
<joeb3_> orion1, did the xstartup work?
<nickrud> kinglet: as long as you trust it :)
<kinglet> nickrud and Pelo tnx for ur help duds
<knoppix_2000> when I boot in safe mode I try to start the gdm
<ikonia> knoppix_2000: boot into safe mode and check your xorg.conf file
<larson9999> hmmm, i have a network drive mounted on a feisty and a gutys machine.  the server is gutsy.  was working fine on both but the gutsy client quit working.
<ikonia> knoppix_2000: you won't be able to start gdm in safe mode
<Pelo> !wifi | kazol  maybe this will hlep
<ubotu> kazol  maybe this will hlep: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knoppix_2000> It says it's starting but nothing shows
<knoppix_2000> ok
<knoppix_2000> xorg.conf
 * Pelo and nickrud  tag teaming another problem successfully
<knoppix_2000> what should I look for?
<hatter> joeb3_, are you aware of any change in 7.10 regarding wins or samba or lookups ?
<orion1> joeb3_: i just reinstalled vncserver and it worked idk
<Pelo> !dualhead | knoppix_2000
<ubotu> knoppix_2000: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ikonia> knoppix_2000: check its config, what video driver, the monitor definition
<orion1> joeb3_: do you have to run sudo vncserver for it to work?
 * nickrud sniffs, 'correcting a problem' is more like it
<knoppix_2000> thx
<joeb3_> hatter, not aware of any changes.
<hatter> joeb3_,  cool thx. this slowness appears related to 7.10
<RobJ> soundray, okay ive expanded my partition space, not on ubuntu boot, it said, "/dev/sdb3: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY."    so i typed it in :P, I think its loading now, unsure though...  i'll see what happens and then update you. ;-)
<knoppix_2000> at this point I just want to get one monitor back (the one on the notebook)
<ikonia> knoppix_2000: I've told you what to do
<joeb3_> orion1, I run it as a regular user.  Try it with the :1
<knoppix_2000> yes. thanks all
<ikonia> knoppix_2000: go to safe mode and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knoppix_2000> I'll have to shut down knoppix and reboot into ubuntu
<Pelo> best ofluck
<AzMoo> Hey is this the right place to ask questions about JeOS?
<ikonia> AzMoo: no
<kazol> Could someone help me with an issue with Network Manager?-It does not retain my WPA key (even though it displays some sort of key) and I have to type it in each time I boot.
<VladimirBG> whoohoo, finally working ubuntu :P
<knoppix_2000> ikonia et al-- thanks
<AzMoo> ikonia: Any ideas where?
<hatter> are most of you in here now on 7.10 ?  ie gutsy gibson ?
<ikonia> AzMoo: no
<Pelo> kazol,  did you check out the link I gave you ?
<billenium> BRB
<Pelo> kazol,  also try researchign theproblem in the forum if no one here as an answer for you  www.ubunfuforums.org
<joeamined> hi
<Pelo> hatter, yes most ppl either stick with the LTS or follow the releases
<Pelo> hello joeamined
<RobJ> soundray, its said about conflicts and asked about relocation, i held down Y and a few hundred or so came up and have done...  =/
<joeamined> i'm trying to play a dvd with totem, but when I click Menu it doesn't go to the menu
<joeamined> it just plays it as a plain video file
<kazol> Pelo: Yes, and I made a post.
<Pelo> joeamined, totem doesn't handle dvd menues you'd  have to use another player  mplayer, xine , vlc for that
<joeamined> thank you Pelo
<joeamined> :)
<Pelo> kazol,  did you do a search in the forum ? most problems/answers are usualy available
<Pelo> afk
<babo> I want to burn an ISO onto a disk. Should I choose 'dvd-ram' or 'file image' ?
<babo> what's the command line burn app on linux ?
<babo> err ... something like ...
<SoteriouLoucas> hi
<Pelo> babo,  install gnomebaker or k3b and select burn an iso under tools
<joeamined> Pelo, ogle is fine ;)
 * N3bunel away
<Pelo> joeamined, ogle works to, I just don'T use it much so I don'T remember to mention it
<joeamined> okay
<babo> Pelo: can you remember what the command line tool is called ?
<orion1> joe3_: are you there?
<joeb3_> orion1, yes
<Pelo> babo,  try man iso , see what comes up, or you should also get a ref for the otehr command in man mkiso
<orion1> joeb3_: would you mind using pastebin.ca and giving me a copy of your xstartup located ~.vnc/xstartup?
<slylock> ahh cananyone tell me how can i install
<slylock> real player on ubuntu
<slylock> nothings seems to work
<Almar> hi
<Almar> how do I unrar? :\
<Pelo> !iso | babo try in these links
<ubotu> babo try in these links: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Almar> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ArthurArchnix> slylock: Have you tried helix player?
<anzan> !botsnack
<Pelo> Almar,  install it first and then you can run it from the r4egular archive manager with aright lcick on the file,   sudo apt-get install unrar
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<slylock> no can it run real media files
<slylock> ArthurArchnix: can it run real media files
<Almar> Pelo, i already installed it, but it doesn't work
 * Pelo thinks ubotu  is getting a little chubby 
<Pelo> Almar,  is the archve passworded by anychance ?
<ArthurArchnix> slylock: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helix_project
<xargon> anyone know how to change ht playback speed in vnc?
<xargon> vlc*
<Almar> Pelo, hmm possibly
<Almar> wait
<Almar> i'll ask
<hatter> where do i go to lodge a bug in 7.10 ?
<Pelo> Almar, open fileroller from the application menu then open the rar file from the file > open menu , you'll get more info
<Pelo> hatter, launchpad ?
<ArthurArchnix> slylock: Short answer is yes, it's pretty much a realplayer replacement.
<joeb3_> orion1, pastebin gives me an error about javascript.  I only have the one line about the gnome-session.
<truckin> slylock - try this tutorial : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<orion1> joeb3_: this is it right? /usr/bin/gnome-session &
<Pelo> later folks
<joeb3_> orion1, yes
<Almar> what's fileroller? just the file browser?
<babo> Pelo: k thanks
<AuntyProton> Need some help with a problem.  There's a newer version of a program I love that has not made it onto the repositories for some reason.  Who should I talk to?
<ArthurArchnix> Almar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Roller
<Adriel> crap... facing my first problem with driver.... installing a canon pixma 1000 :(
<Almar> ArthurArchnix, i'll have to install that, right?
<orion1> joe3: thanks that worked. What are the permissions on that file? chmod 755?
<joeb3_> orion1, yes
<emarkd> anyone around who can help me with lirc?
<Almar> oh
<Almar> archive manager
<Almar> of course
<LjL> is there any package providing a command that executes a command *only if* said command is not already running? i find 'monit' and 'restartd', but i'm looking for something simpler, that allows to just do a "start-unless-already-running commandname parameters"
<RobJ> soundray, not sure if your still here but im reinstalling Ubuntu...   im also making sure it does a full format of my hdd so i have full space :)
<orion1> joe3: i am now having a problem with my keyboard. What i am typing is not what is comming up on the screen
<misterecs> UBUNTU NEWBIE --> My NIC is not recognized by Ubuntu. Please Help. It's DELL Ubuntu Box, and worked fine out of the box, but upon a FRESH INSTALL, now fails to be recognized by the system. HELP!
<orion1> When i hit the b key i am getting the char s
<vellu_> #ostos
<Freaky_T> misterecs, was the fresh install with a different version?
<joeb3_> orion1, in the vnc connection?
<crdlb> LjL: pgrep <command> || <command> ?
<ArthurArchnix> misterecs: Failure to be recognized is different from failing to work. In a terminal type "lspci | grep Ethernet" without quotes
<orion1> joe3b: yea
<misterecs> FREAKY_T --> I formatted the hard drive & installed with the 7.04 Disk that came with the computer.
<orion1> joe3b: should i restart the server?
<joeb3_> orion1, no idea on that one
<LjL> crdlb: won't cut it, because there are multiple processes running at the same time that are started using the very same command line - but *each* of those must be checked separately
<orion1> k
<hatter> how often does netbios want to query a wins server ?
<xargon> anyone know how to get vlc to play videos slower
<joeb3_> hatter, whenever your trying to locate something not in its cache.
<misterecs> FREAKY_T --> I've tried to find Linux drivers, but the NIC is an "integrated 10/100" and since i'm using Linux, i'm having a hard time.
<FilipeMB> truckin: it worked, tku
<LjL> crdlb: so in other words i'm looking for something that sets some stuff in /var/pid or somesuch, and does it without me having to write it manually :)
<orion1> joe3: do you know if i need to use the ubuntu-desktop verson to do the vncserver active desktop, or can i do that with the server edition?
<joeb3_> hatter, the first time you browse to server1, it queries the wins server and puts that name in its cache.
<Freaky_T> misterecs, what happens when you run that command ArthurArchnix said eariler?
<joeb3_> orion1, you must have gnome installed for the desktop to appear
<hatter> joeb3_, thx, thats my memory thought...
<distatica> Hey folks, I just installed the latest version of ubuntu, and I'm trying to Update. It shows 88 updates, I click "Install Updates" and it asks me for a password, I don't enter one because I seem to recall that ubuntu doesn't use that, however it keeps checking updates and builds the list, but doesn't install. Any ideas why?
<misterecs> FREAKY_T --> sorry, missed that post, but i found it . . . let me try & i'll paste the results online.
<distatica> I'm a debian user usually, so I'm not sure about that.
<orion1> joe3b: if i wanted to run a server but also have the option of doing the vncserver could i just install the ubuntu server editoin and then install gnome with a simple apt-get?
<hatter> running vnc on this network is awful,  what diags can i do to see where the bottle neck is ?
<martin__> hello my girls ¡¡¡¡¡¡
<joeb3_> orion1, yes
<CochiseIRL> distatica, root password is the password you set for the user you setup during the install]
<martin__> i lovs
<orion1> joeb3_: thanks for your help.
<distatica> oh
<distatica> heh
<martin__> jaja.... ok.... i 'm argentineo
<distatica> there we go, that looks like it's doing something...
<distatica> indeed it is, thank you CoasterMaster
<distatica> erm, CochiseIRL
<CochiseIRL> distatica, np
<LjL> distatica, CochiseIRL: well, that's not the "root password", as there is no real root password set... but the user that was set up during installation has sudo rights
<knoppix>   /msg nickserv register knoppix 834600 knoppix6230@gmail.com
<distatica> LjL: I understand what CochiseIRL meant, but thanks for clarifying.
<LjL> knoppix: change that password, and also, the syntax is wrong, /msg nickserv help
<martin__> blabla ...... i'm the most chearsy
<knoppix> 10x
<MartYanu3> how can I set manually a time on my box?
<knoppix> but where do i type this
<knoppix> sorry didnt use irc for long time
<distatica> knoppix: in your IRC client, any window really
<distatica> just make sure it starts with / and it will be interpreted as a command, by default, in most clients.
<knoppix> in a channel or in a network window?
<distatica> doesn't matter, so long as it's on the same network
<misterecs> FREAKY_T // ARTHURARCHNIX --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45430/
<distatica> ie, if you have multiple networks open at once, don't do it in a channel associated wtih another network.
<goat|work> is there a way to force network manager to repopulate the wireless list?   it doesn't update auto update
<RAVN_> how do i start compiz with the plugin snow
<Salah> How do I assign a IP to a firewire device?
<hatter> MartYanu3, you can do it in a command prompt,  sudo date -s 1130
<RAVN_> how do i start compiz with the plugin snow
<ArthurArchnix> misterecs: There you go. It's being detected. So why don't you describe what you're trying to do, how you're doing it, and any error messages (if any) that you get.
<hatter> MartYanu3, then install ntpdate to keep your server machine with internet time servers , you will need port 123 udp open on your firewall
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX --> Okay, well that a long winded explanation . . . i'll post that and give you the link. Okay?
<clever> hatter: you normaly dont need to open anything to use outgoing protocols(like ntp)
<clever> hatter: most firewalls allow all outgoing
<knoppix> ok got it 10x
<meoblast001> omg
<distatica> no problem, I hope you didn't use the password you just sent to the channel though?
<meoblast001> sometimes closed source sux
<VladimirBG> I have issue with video playback, it's blocky, and shows occasional tearing, help anyone?
<meoblast001> i was just having a legal dispute over imageline rules
<x_or> I upgraded to Gutsy and though I am not sure where, I now get an issue whenever I boot that it thinks it needs to do an fsck.  I've run fsck and it does not report any errors.  I think this is an issue with my fstab file, as it does not look like other fstabs I have on other machines.
<unbeatabl> hi
<Salah> any ideas..?
<ArthurArchnix> misterecs: It should be possible to describe it here... and you'll have a better chance of others helping if they don't have to click a link to get to your problem. Try describing the problem in four sentences and then we can ask for more info if needed.
<computer_newb> how do i fix my grub loader?
<Ashfire908> can i tar a full copy of the files on a ubuntu system and then copy them (same permissions and everything) to another system and be able to boot?
<misterecs> ArthurArchnix --> Okay, will do.
<Ashfire908> changeing  /etc/fstab of course
<computer_newb> i can boot from usb key into my os on my pc, but cant boot regular boot with out usb key
<computer_newb> !grub loader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub loader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<computer_newb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> Ashfire908: you'd also need to update grub and write the mbr
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<computer_newb> help me get my ubuntu to boot again
<knoppix> hi all
<Jamiesss> hey i just got the sbackup utility wat dir's should i back up to be safe so i i can restore my settings if i mess everything up ???
<knoppix> have one messy problem on my hands
<LjL-Temp> Jamiesss: your /home
<Jamiesss> but will that have all my xgl etc
<Jamiesss> ?
<Jamiesss> like all my graphic settings
<Jamiesss> ?
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> Bought Dell Ubuntu, everything worked fine.  Slipped in the Ubuntu 7.04 Disk into the drive, reformatted & re-installed Ubuntu 7.04.  Unable to access the internet. "Network Connections" says I don't have a NIC installed, my only "Location" being an unconfigured "Modem Connection".  And it's not the BIOS, already been there.
<distatica> knoppix: let everyone know what the mess is, maybe someone can help sort it out.
<davubunt1> Can someone tell me the what the spanish channel is called
<julio3patas> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<nickrud> Jamiesss: the default ones on sbackup, etc , home, usr/local, and var pretty much gets it all
<knoppix> open office when i try to type a line of this kind :" 1) hello to you all 12 hello " it come all messed up
<Jamiesss> nothing is wrong with my systm i just need 2 know the dir's 2 back up
<Jamiesss> im sure there is more than /home
<nickrud> Jamiesss: you might want to add /boot/grub/menu.lst if you did anything manually
<Jamiesss> wat about the whole /boot dir
<knoppix> the number and the letters are become not in the right possitions
<Jamiesss> i have enuff space 2 back up everything like
<TuxField> españoles?
<ArthurArchnix> misterecs: Heh. Ok, so you're trying to connect to the internet and you can't. And your on 7.04, and we already know that its detected by the OS since we can see it with the lspci command.
<romulo> hi im having hard crashes with the free r300 driver, where should i look for debug information to know whats happenning? my screen freezes, but i still can move mouse and the background music keeps playing, but no way to kill X, need to hard reboot using alt+sysrq combination
<davubunt1> correcto
<julio3patas> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<nickrud> Jamiesss: you'd get that back with a reinstall, that's kinda what sbackup assumes
<TuxField> ... veo que no todos xD
<TuxField> saben como esta la cosa con los repositorios de treviño?
<Jamiesss> thats everything like
<Jamiesss> i need 2 make sure
<ArthurArchnix> misterecs: Do you see a network thing on your panel, like network manager in the top right?
<Jamiesss> i dont want 2 reinstall my system
#ubuntu 2007-11-22
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> Yes, I'm in that window now.
<davubunt1> tuxfield: can you help me with a problem I have that relates to spanish information
<TuxField> the repositories of treviño for Gutsy??
<TuxField> yes
<knoppix> oh and is there an add on for firefox that make it open sites like IE cause the site of my university suport only IE
<hash> hi again :) is there a way to check what button of mice is binded to what, I mean pressing well getting something else?
<red22> i just updated a bunch of packages and now firefox won't start up.  my desktop icon (to my hard drive) is gone also. any ideas what is wrong?
<red22> (i updated only the things ubuntu automatically told me needed updating)
<red22> i'd try searching online but firefox won't start up.. how can i see a process manager pls?
<hash> !mice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jamiesss> u think /etc /home /usr /var will be enuff ?
<ArthurArchnix> misterecs: Ok, it sounds like your in the network manager window. That's connected with /etc/network/interfaces I think. 7.04 is different from 7.10, so I can't try any of this myself. But can you post the output of "cat /etc/network/interfaces" without quotes
<hash> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<frojnd> knoppix,  can u give me the link of your university please ?
<davubunt1> tuxfield: I don't speak spanish very well. I am in Nicaragua and I know a guy who wants to set up an education centre with edubuntu and thinstations. His sys-admin only speaks spanish. Can you provide me with some spanish reference links that I can give her for setting up edubuntu on thinstations?
<knoppix> ok but i hope you know hebrew
<knoppix> :)
<misterecs> ArthurArchnix ==> Will do, one moment.
<davubunt1> tuxfield: apparently the edubuntu manual is only in english
<distatica> knoppix: such a thing exists, but it's only for windows (And I think os/x) https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1419
<knoppix> ye i know its only for windows
<hash> is there a way to check what button of mice is binded to what, I mean pressing well getting something else?
<stroogle_> soundray - good one, kubuntu rocks, thanks
<distatica> well, you _are_ asking in an ubuntu channel, so who knows ;)
<knoppix> i hoped that there is one unoficial for ubuntu 2
<distatica> ahh
<nickrud> Jamiesss: my backups are for my data, I'm comfortable with the idea of a reinstall; I do the etc home var usr/local and menu.lst since that's where any configs/data would be; the only thing extra I do is dpkg --get-selections > ~/archive/package.list prior to a backup so I have a record of my package state
<slylock> ArthurArchnix:  sorry mate asking again
<distatica> IE explorer would need to be installed. Is it ActiveX components that your uni uses?
<jimjam> When plugging in an external drive, I get an error message that says "Unable to get a lock on /media/.hal-mtab". Any idea what that means?
<slylock> ArthurArchnix: helix is for ubuntu as well
<hash> is there a way to check what button of mice is binded to what, I mean pressing wheel getting something else?
<distatica> or is it just failing because it doesn't detect IE? Some sites will do that, although they work fine if you send IE as your user agent.
<knoppix> look i solved thoes problems for myself by installing VMware
<slylock> ArthurArchnix: ??
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah. Just go to add/remove, its a supported app in the repos.
<knoppix> but for me it's not a solution
<WorkingOnWise> is there a specific team within Ubuntu that handles the "look and feel" of Ubuntu. Themes, sound schemes, icons, that stuff?
<knoppix> i want ubuntu only on my system
<knoppix> dont want windows on it
<Jamiesss> will i need 2 backup my /sys dir?
<ArthurArchnix> slylock: Response above.
<RobD> knoppix: you can get IE running under Wine ... Version 6 at least ... Google has more
<distatica> knoppix: again, is there ActiveX objects on your Uni website that need to run? Because it could be failing because it expects the IE user agent to be sent, some sites (not very many) will work if you just send that user agent.
<knoppix> i have vmware server
<Freaky_T> WorkingOnWise, they have some stuff kind of about that on their site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: you there?
<distatica> or do whta RobD suggests.
<nickrud> Jamiesss: no, that's dynamic. sbackup will also exclude /proc and /dev
<WorkingOnWise> Freaky_T: ty
<hash> is there a way to check what button of mice is binded to what, I mean pressing wheel getting something else?
<knoppix> dont know
<knoppix> i will talk to the university admin tommorow
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45433/
<knoppix> 10 any way
<abcent> RobD: don't you need wine, and wine-doors?
<red22> after the last update, i no longer have an icon for my windows partition in "computer:///". anyone else have this problem?  how do i fix this pls?
<WorkingOnWise> knoppix: I have had good luck with Ies4 linux...ever IE7
<knoppix> any1 know how can i fix the open office problem?
<WorkingOnWise> even IE7
<distatica> knoppix: http://blog.wired.com/wiredphotos37/2007/07/user-agent-swit.html
<distatica> See if you can access the site using that add on, if you switch to IE user agent. Then see if everything works properly.
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  at the boot menu, when I click on Microsoft Windows Whistler Personal, it just says that it cant find it on the disk and makes me go back to the menu
<RobD> abcent: yup. Not sure bout WineDoors.
<Jamiesss> backups r so handy
<Jamiesss> linux rox like
<Jamiesss> i will need 2 get a network storage drive that works i currently have a netgear s101 n its crap
<abcent> RobD: I've just gone through the pain of running M$ apps .... and required both
<Jamiesss> i should have go 1 that supported linux
<GRiMReAPeR> sup guys
<Jamiesss> might b able to use it with crossover
<GRiMReAPeR> hey i have a question
<RobD> abcent: this, to save a lot of hassle, is why I run windows under VMWare :-)
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45433/
<GRiMReAPeR> up till now....wat are the games not playable on ubuntu? cause i tried the lvie cd thing and exes didnt work..
<ArthurArchnix> misterecs: That looks ok to me... but then, I'm using gutsy. paste the output of "ifconfig -a"
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob:
<abcent> RobD: I've never tried VMWare
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Post the output of "fdisk -l" and "cat /grub/boot/menu.lst" and let me know if you can boot ubuntu, but just xp is failing to boot.
<GRiMReAPeR> anyone know?
<red22> last set of package updates break anything for anyone? like automounting drives?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: ok...
<distatica> GRiMReAPeR: .exe's are not an executable under linux like they are on windows. They are built for windows and won't run natively on a *nix machine. You need some sort of emulator (incorrect term for wine) that pretends to be windows, even then it's hit or miss.
<GRiMReAPeR> cause im a gamer and i would rather not go to ubuntu if it wont run my games..
<GRiMReAPeR> hmm
<GRiMReAPeR> yea....wine..
<GRiMReAPeR> not so sure about that thing
<GRiMReAPeR> lol
<RobD> abcent: for me it's the best way to run Windows specific bits without wrestling with Wine
<nickrud> GRiMReAPeR: dual boot, wine is ok with some games, but never adequate
<distatica> GRiMReAPeR: What games, what kind of system? I remember the game days, and setting it up under linux wasn't my most enjoyable time.
<RobD> abcent: but each to their own
<distatica> getting it towrk ok, it was not easy, and rarely did what I expected.
<GRiMReAPeR> bf2..cod4
<GRiMReAPeR> all the comptetion ones
<distatica> yeah... I would dual boot, if anything.
<abcent> RobD: very true :)
<ArthurArchnix> !enter GRiMReAPeR
<GRiMReAPeR> hmm
<red22> grim, if you're trying to game anything beyond minesweeper or solitare, i'd stick to windows for windows games
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | GRiMReAPeR
<GRiMReAPeR> lol
<distatica> You are going to have your hands full, and when things break, or don't work right, well you're in trouble if you don't want to spend some time on it.
<GRiMReAPeR> i guess ur right man
<ubotu> GRiMReAPeR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<red22> wine isn't so great for anything complex/big/recent
<nickrud> wine is for drinking (I admire winehq's effort, but not the concept)
<GRiMReAPeR> the one thing thats really good is that it uses alot less resources...which would prob help with the gaming.
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45434/
<distatica> GRiMReAPeR: I setup Jedi Knight 2, on a 1GHz box, with a crappy i810 graphics card under debian with wine. On windows it ran fine (nothing fancy, but fine) on that setup it ran at like 2FPS. I couldn't even begin to play.
<red22> did the last packages update cause ppl trouble this week?
<distatica> not to mention it took me hours to get to that point. ;)
<GRiMReAPeR> hmm, see i have a 8800...so i really wanna get an os thatll let me use the most of my pc as i can
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> BE RIGHT BACK . . . SORRY.
<misterecs> brb
<knoppix> there is some thing better than wine : 1) crossover office  (only the try out version is free) 2) VMware server/player (free)
<distatica> GRiMReAPeR: yeah, but windows is a decent platform for games, and unfortunately companies aren't making too many linux games. Talk to your game suppliers though, tell them you want linux support.
<josh_> hey all
<Ubuntu_Rocks> .
<nickrud> ditto
<Adriel> Why is it when i get disconnected from a secured wireless network, it would ask back for the passkey again?
<distatica> GRiMReAPeR: It sounds nice, until you realize you're running linux AND emulating a windows layer, now you're not using all those resources.
<distatica> using/saving*
<windego40> can someone help me i cant get into my ipod with ssh... it says "ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.9 port 22: Connection refused"
<SpeakerMania> You know how a forced check is placed on the main hard drive every 28 times or whatever? It checks, but then this happens: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/299/hpim0626yn4.jpg My password doesn't work. I was told to try a Live CD, but I get an error when I try to fun fsck about the HDD not being ext2 (it is ext3). ???
<nickrud> o.O
<nomojob> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Chudilo> Does anyone know why I get a "Error calling tar" When I try to Fetch non GPL'd Themes from Emerald Themer in Gutsy
<Jamiesss> i just ran the sbackup utility and the /var/backup folder is very small
<GRiMReAPeR> yea, I guess I'll stick with vista.
<nickrud> ipod via ssh?
<PriceChild> windego40, this is for ubuntu support, not ipod
<Jamiesss> should it not b smaller ?
<gnutron> windego40 - you need a frontend for iptables firewall and open tcp port 22
<Jamiesss> bigger **
<mkultrax> u can ssh to your ipod? that is wicked
<knoppix> <GRiMReAPeR> install windows xp
<distatica> GRiMReAPeR: vista, I feel your pain. Do us all a favour though, send one more letter to the game manufacturers and demand linux support.
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> i'm back, any ideas?
<distatica> GRiMReAPeR: also, if you really want to take advantage of your resources, don't run vista ;)
<knoppix> you will enjoy your 8800 much better
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45435/
<GRiMReAPeR> lol. "install XP." lol i actually havent had any prob at all with vista
<windego40> gnutron: how would i do that?
<dn4> is there a way to get irc to pop up .jpgs>?
<abcent> GRiMRePeR: same here
<GRiMReAPeR> just kinda looking for a change of pace if u know wat i mean
<knoppix> <GRiMReAPeR> some of the games i saw want a min of 1 GB of memory on XP and 2GB on vista
<gnutron> windego40 - install lokkit or firestarter and open port 22
<GRiMReAPeR> hmm
<windego40> gnutron: thanks
<GRiMReAPeR> thats weird...lol
<SpeakerMania> You know how a forced check is placed on the main hard drive every 28 times or whatever? It checks, but then this happens: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/299/hpim0626yn4.jpg My password doesn't work. I was told to try a Live CD, but I get an error when I try to fun fsck about the HDD not being ext2 (it is ext3). ???
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45436/
<GRiMReAPeR> I actually run crysis just fine and thats pretty much the newest game...
<knoppix> i bought a laptop for school and vista on it formated it after a month
<abcent> GRiMRePeR: same here, crysis demo
<SpeakerMania> Okay, this channel is for Ubuntu help, not Vista and playing games. Save that for ##widnows.
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45434/
<SpeakerMania> ##windows
<alber1> lol
<abcent> GRiMRePeR: not a bad game, but i dout linux can run games of that NATURE
<GRiMReAPeR> ok......anyway.. what ARE the games that work with WINE?
<alber1> warcraft 3!
<Ubuntu_Rocks>  Please remember to recycle your Micro$oft products to your nearest local green box receptacle: This has been a public service announcement.
<alber1> w00t! tower defense!
<nickrud> !offtopic
<GRiMReAPeR> hmmm...so basically no DX10?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SpeakerMania> I'm sure your mom will work with Wine.
<alber1> lol !
<distatica> I think CS works, not sure about the hl2 engine
<distatica> but the old stuff, hehe
<abcent> GRiMRePeR: I'm a bout to test those waters
<scguy318> Ubuntu_Rocks: or get a refund
<Ubuntu_Rocks> lol
<abcent> GRiMRePeR: exactly, no dx10
<GRiMReAPeR> im sure one day the boys at ubuntu will get it done
<jimjam> Could someone help me with my fstab file? I'm trying to automount an external HDD: http://pastebin.ca/793166
<knoppix> buy the way i have a finger print device on my laptop and i dont know how to use it wit ubuntu
<abcent> GRiMRePeR: agreed
<mkultrax> find / -name fstab
<knoppix> any1?
<SpeakerMania> You know how a forced check is placed on the main hard drive every 28 times or whatever? It checks, but then this happens: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/299/hpim0626yn4.jpg My password doesn't work. I was told to try a Live CD, but I get an error when I try to fun fsck about the HDD not being ext2 (it is ext3). ???
<alber1> anyone know how to get directx 10 windows compiled games to run in linux? what's the command lol jk
<WorkingOnWise> knoppix: My stepson bought a laptop with vista home...bought xp home 3 weeks ago, he's never been happier!
<abcent> GRiMRePeR: hold on a sec, i'll try and list what wine supports
<knoppix> <WorkingOnWise> i know
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45434/
<knoppix> <WorkingOnWise> xp much better
<GRiMReAPeR> wat is it with people and vista....im actually happy with it.....its just if theres something better AND its free...why not?? lol
<fetenfetenn> jimjam: it's "remount,ro" in that line, not "remount-ro"
<nickrud> jimjam: you shouldn't need anything in fstab for an external usb to mount, the system should do it automagically
<jimjam> nickrud: Yes, but I want it in a consistent location.
<tds5016> can someone please help me get direct rendering on this machine?
<jimjam> fetenfetenn: Thanks.
<WorkingOnWise> knoppix: the only thing better that xp is Ubuntu, and xp in a vm! hahahaha
<WorkingOnWise> Uncle Bills worst nightmare!
<distatica> GRiMReAPeR: almost every single computer professional I've met can't stand the OS. A particular issue I've heard about is something called virtual folders, although I have no clue what the heck that is.
<distatica> it sounded annoying though.
<knoppix> <GRiMReAPeR> well i have a laptop duo 2GB with 1GB mem so its to havy for my pc
<nickrud> jimjam: go ahead and mount it, right click it on the desktop and select properties, then on the volume tab, enter disk under the mount point
<tds5016> anyone?
<knoppix> <WorkingOnWise> good bless you
<nickrud> jimjam: it'll remember
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jimjam> nickrud: That just makes too much sense. Thanks!!
<abcent> GRiMRePeR: Prey 1, EVE Online 3, Call of Duty 2, WOW 2, Half Life 2 ..... for a few to mention
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: did you get those?
<knoppix> god bless you
<windego40> gnutron: hey how can i config it? i cant find it
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: lol...sorry man  :)
<GRiMReAPeR> AMD 64 X2 6000+, 8800 GTS, Ram 2.5 OCZ
<nickrud> jimjam: don't used media/disk , just disk. It assumes media
<misterecs> WorkingOnWise ==> If i use the XP VM, does MicroCrap still try and validate my copy with the Genuine Advantage Tool? Am I good with a hacked Serial?
<GRiMReAPeR> hmm
<PriceChild> !offtopic | GRiMReAPeR misterecs
<ubotu> GRiMReAPeR misterecs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Yup. Looking at them now and eating supper.
<EvilAIM> hey all
<PriceChild> !piracy | misterecs
<ubotu> misterecs: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<GRiMReAPeR> those arent too bad
<WorkingOnWise> misterecs: if u let it on the internet, yeah.
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: ok, just checking.  Thanks again!
<gnutron> windego40 - which did you install, type the name in a terminal window
<EvilAIM> theres process, and it keeps running WAY too much.  It's called "totem-plugin-vi"
<fetenfetenn> does it do any good to enable gutsy-proposed?? is it "bad"?
<EvilAIM> and it is flooding my ps -A
<EvilAIM> any ideas?
<abcent> GRiMRePeR: there playable
<LjL> fetenfetenn: it can be quite bad.
<windego40> gnutron: lokkit
<knoppix> <WorkingOnWise> i wana tell every one on this channel . i love ubuntu but it does very strange stuff sometimes
<fetenfetenn> LOL, ok
<EvilAIM>  7947 ?        00:00:01 totem-plugin-vi
<EvilAIM>  7951 ?        00:00:01 totem-plugin-vi
<EvilAIM> lots more
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45434/
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ==> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45434/
<gnutron> windego40 - have you tried ssh -l user ip format?
<WorkingOnWise> misterecs: always gotta run legit man, always
<PriceChild> fetenfetenn, updates go there for wider testing before general release. Things do and have gone wrong.
<misterecs> WorkingOnWise ==> Yeah, me too, well most of the time.
<ArthurArchnix> !patience | misterecs
<ubotu> misterecs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> EvilAIM: that's probably a truncated process name, try   COLUMNS=255 ps -A , see if you get the full name
<gnutron> windego40 - type sudo lokkit, uncheck trusted interfaces, check ssh and probably dhcp. depending on your isp.
<EvilAIM> ummm
<EvilAIM> same thing...
<fetenfetenn> PriceChild/LjL thx i won't enable it then
<EvilAIM>  7947 ?        00:00:02 totem-plugin-vi
<EvilAIM>  7951 ?        00:00:01 totem-plugin-vi
<EvilAIM>  7958 ?        00:00:00 totem-plugin-vi
<LjL> EvilAIM, don't spam like that please
<EvilAIM> sry
<windego40> gnutron: k
<nickrud> EvilAIM: pasting here is not welcom
<EvilAIM> I'll pastebin
<knoppix> how can i open ports on ubuntu?
<sirdork> can someone please help me install Alsa 1.0.15rc1 from source ?
<PriceChild> knoppix, make a service listen on them
<knoppix> amule wont connect to the net for me
<red22> the last set of updates killed automounting my windows partition... can someone pls help me to get that working again?
<misterecs> ArthurArchnix ==> Are we still good? Any Ideas? My post is at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45434/
<EvilAIM> so, any ideas?
<distatica> knoppix: run a server of some kind, the ports need to be opened through a firewall.
<EvilAIM> I've even tried to remove it
<EvilAIM> apt-get remove totem-plugin-vi
<nickrud> EvilAIM: try killall totem-plugin-vi<tab> <-- hit the tab key, it should fill out the name for you
<EvilAIM> and it doesn't show up
<jimjam> fetenfetenn: After changing that part to remount,ro; I still get the same error. Here's my fstab again, after changes: http://pastebin.ca/793173
<knoppix> ok this is strange
<gnutron> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<EvilAIM> neat...
<EvilAIM> it's totem-plugin-viewer
<NemesisD> hi all, im having some trouble booting into ubuntu lately. booting the normal way doesn't work, booting in recovery mode and then starting gdm works about 50% of the time, but I get an error "couldn't initialize hal" when im actually up and running
<knoppix> i connected a pc with XP on it with emule and it wont connect either
<red22> does ubuntu have a graphical mounting tool?  or you still need to edit fstab manually?
<LjL> knoppix, all ports are open by default. it might be your modem/router closing them, in which case you should consult its manual.
<misterecs> ArthurArchnix ==> Are we still good? Any Ideas? My post is at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45434/
<misterecs> ArthurArchnix ==> Are we still good? Any Ideas? My post is at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45434/
<misterecs> ArthurArchnix ==> Are we still good? Any Ideas? My post is at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45434/
<distatica> knoppix: alternatively, if it's not your router/modem, it could be your ISP blocking certain ports.
<knoppix> my modem dont have a router i have a npls  connection
<nickrud> EvilAIM: ok, that's used by firefox to view inline video; killall totem-plugin-viewer
<PriceChild> LjL, knoppix, no ports are open by default... but if you install an app that listens then it won't be blocked.
<EvilAIM> thanks
<EvilAIM> I did that
<EvilAIM> anyway to stop that?
<knoppix> ok got it
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: So, now we got ubuntu booting from the first disc, and xp on the second disc, but that's not booting is it?
<knoppix> ports will open when i need them
<windego40> gnutron: i checked ssh and dhcp but im a little new to using the terminal... how do i format the ip ?
<PriceChild> knoppix, if you install apache... it'll open port 80 for example... and nothing will block it
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: correct
<LjL> PriceChild: well if there's no service listening, of course the connection will be refused, but that's what i meant :P
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: see in the menu.lst where it says Windows Whistler?
<nickrud> EvilAIM: sure, use mozilla-mplayer :) I don't care much for the totem plugin, I install that one and remove totem-mozilla
<knoppix> got it
<ArthurArchnix> misterecs: I've seen your post, but am working on something else right now. You can wait a bit or put your question to the channel. If you ask your question again be sure to mention that you're using Feisty, that lspci can detect your card, but that ifconfig -a doesn't show it.
<gnutron> windego40 - you use the account name you use then type ssh -l username xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Ubuntu_Rocks> LjL: How can I stealth the ports with firestarter.
<misterecs> ArthurArchnix ==> Got it, thanks.
<LjL> Ubuntu_Rocks: no idea, never used firestarter
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Yeah. Windows has issues with being second in line. Importance complex or something. We need to trick it into thinking its first.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> k
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: is that supposed to be there?
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: It's just a title, it doesn't mean anything.
<knoppix> can any1 try to connect to a server on the donkey net it called razorback 3.0 its address is 85.17.52.92:5000
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: lol, sounds good
<windego40> k
<knoppix> i want to check if the server is working at all
<gnutron> windego40 - netstat -tunap should show port 22  listening, sudo iptables -L needs to show ACCEPT ssh
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: what next?
<fetenfetenn> jimjam are you there? the line still looks the same
<cptinternet> Having issues with an intersil prism 2.5 wireless card, refuses to resolve the wireless network
<windego40> gnutron: thanks a lot for your help i gtg though
<distatica> When I run the command listed on EasyUbuntu to update apt with the medibuntu GPG key, it gives me the error gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. I didn't get a 404, so I'm not sure why this would be..
<gnutron> windego40 : cool.
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45437/ I made some changes that I think might work.
<red22> will anyone with a working windows partition that automounts under ubuntu PLEASE post their fstab line regarding that partion pls?
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: See the map stuff? That's suppsed to trick windows into thinking its actually disk one.
<gnutron> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<misterecs> !CHANNEL ==> I cannot connect the internet. system recognizes NIC with "lspci", but not with "ifconfig -a". I'm using Feisty 7.04, ANY HELP?
<cptinternet> ubotu: wish I knew about that page when I was trying to automount my second HD...figured it out the other day myself -_-
<blackvd> I have two questions: How do I keep gnome from loading two nm-applets(wi-fi) at login? Second and I'm not sure why this just started happening, but I don't have write permission to my microSD card?
<red22> gnutron: it was working great until my last automatic package update.. it broke the automounting of my windows drive
<bradv> !thanks | cptinternet
<ubotu> cptinternet: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cptinternet> bah rofl
<meoblast001> what command tells you what kind of window something is?
<distatica> red22: windows is on ntfs /dev/hda1  http://pastebin.ca/793180
<cptinternet> bradv: I feel stupid XD
<misterecs> !CHANNEL ==> I cannot connect the internet. system recognizes NIC with "lspci", but not with "ifconfig -a". I'm using Feisty 7.04, ANY HELP?
<distatica> I wouldn't just copy paste that though, but it's an example.
<EvilAIM> tx again
<RedBand> I am using ubuntu's default cd/dvd burner to burn a dvd with gutsy amd64. Do I choose 'Write to Disc: CDDVD TS-H653N' or 'Write to Disc: File Image'
<red22> distatica: yeah of course, thanks a bunch i will look at and see :)
<distatica> no problem.
<bradv> meoblast001: What do you mean "type of window"?
<gnutron> red22: try applications > system tools > ntfs config tool.
<meoblast001> so i can exclude gDesklets from Compiz stuff
<bradv> RedBand: You can either write directly to a disk or write to a file image (.iso file).
<fetenfetenn> RedBand, first option. Second is to make an iso file
<PriceChild> red22, guess :)
<RedBand> the amd64 gutsy is an iso. I guess you mean choose file image?
<fetenfetenn> meoblast001 xwinninfo
<misterecs> !CHANNEL ==> I cannot connect the internet. system recognizes NIC with "lspci", but not with "ifconfig -a". I'm using Feisty 7.04, ANY HELP?
<bradv> RedBand: Burning an ISO file to another ISO file would be a rather pointless exercise. Write to the disc.
<RedBand> oh, okay. both responses confused me.:)
<bradv> RedBand: Clear as mud now?
<meoblast001> fetenfetenn: bash: xwinninfo: command not found
<keith-> i have a dell inspiron 6000 and it repeatedly randomly freezes up... complete freeze... i can't kill X or anything
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix:  alright, should i reboot now?
<RedBand> I got an error. "There was an error writing to the disc: The recorder could not be accessed."
<keith-> has anyone else seen this problem?  and what logs should i check to see what happened before the last reboot?
<ArthurArchnix> misterecs:  Your lspci was "0:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 10c0", I think that means it doesn't know what driver to load.
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: brb
<noah_> Can someone help me get an ATI card working?
<Creed> Is there an alternative to BIND? Something simpler maybe...
<red22> gnutron: i don't have that "ntfs config tool"... you must have manually installed a package for that .. ?
<bradv> !ati | noah_
<ubotu> noah_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xenguy> keith-: messages, syslog, kernel - heck, check them all ;-)
<noah_> thank you
<gnutron> red22 - I wonder if 'sudo mount -a'  works. the package name is ntfs-3g
<RedBand> Installing and playing with virtual box screwed up my system (sudo/gksudo no longer works). Could that be the problem
<keith-> Xenguy: i have checked those... and i am not seeing anything
<misterecs> ArthurArchnix ==> i THINK i've got a Generic Driver from Intel for my integrated NIC, its "Tarballs", would it help if I tried to install that?
<Xenguy> keith-: that can happen sometimes
<tds5016> can someone help me get direct rendering with fglrx?
<ArthurArchnix> misterecs: Yes. You need to do that, OR try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3370406 OR install gutsy, which has it included already.
<tds5016> please?
<pipelineaudio> http://www.audioandanarchy.com/showthread.php?p=8964&posted=1#post8964
<keith-> Xenguy: but it shouldn't... and it's not just sometimes... it's common
<pipelineaudio> those all run good in linux too!
<Xenguy> keith-: no, I mean not finding anything obvious in the logs ;-)
<pipelineaudio> just finished testing them all under wineasio
<red22> distatica: odd, my own fstab line is very similar (diff UUID).. how would i check that the UUID i have corresponds to the correct partition?
<keith-> ah
<Xenguy> keith-: and you're right, lockups shouldn't happen *period* on linux (IMHO)
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: Still says "Selected Disk does not exist"
<keith-> Xenguy: eh a lot of stuff on linux in less than stable conditions... and memory leaks can happen... they just tend to get fixed fast
<bradv> red22: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: actually, let me mess with the BIOS configurations for a minute...brb
<noah_> I got some drivers from the add/remove software in ubuntu. should't i edit the Xorg file or something?
<noah_> or judt do what the website says?
<noah_> just*
<technel> I installed 7.10 on a machine with a ATI Radeon 9800. I had to install xgl to get Compiz to work, and it does, except even with the cube enabled, Ctrl+Alt+Left mouse (hold) doesn't do anything...ideas?
<Xenguy> keith-: depends on what distributions you run I suppose =)
<meoblast001> how do you merge a file into registry in WINE in gusty
<meoblast001> ?
<bradv> meoblast001: Open it from within regedit
<meoblast001> how do i get to regedit
<meoblast001> i cant find it on Gusty
<noah_> I ran the commands but it sais i already have the latest drivers
<red22> bradv: wow. never seen that one before, ty.
<bradv> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/regedit.exe
<meoblast001> k
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: Still didnt work
<gnutron> writing to the registry from 'nix in wine sounds 'extremely' dangerous...imho.
<skyhook> hey, is there any reason why when I set ubuntu to auto-login, the screen is zoomed in, but when I log in normally it isnt?
<red22> gnutron: i second that
<keith-> herm
<Paddy_EIRE> skyhook, what do you mean by zoomed in??
<keith-> as this is my girlfriend's laptop and i want it working i guess i will try another distro if i can't figure this out
<gnutron> add i hated ATI's fglrx driver.
<Paddy_EIRE> Keith, that sort of thinking wont get anything working
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: Im sure this is as frustrating to you as it is to me  :)
<red22> gnutron: i had ntfs-3g installed.. that program is another package (ntfs-config)
<Can0n> Is it possible to make Nautilus to NOT turn my pictures so they are shown the correct way ?  It's a real pain when I'm gonno upload a picture which seems fine in nautilus but when I have uploaded it the picture is turned the wrong way
<Paddy_EIRE> Keith, nor will you learn anything
<bradv> gnutron: Worst case scenario he has to blow away ~/.wine and start over. It can't affect Linux at all.
<gnutron> red22: ah, ok thanks.
<skyhook> paddy_EIRE:  Its confusing to explain, but its as if the screen size is slightly bigger than the monitor, and when I go to the edges it scolls over a tiny bit to see the edges
<skyhook> paddy_EIRE:  Its really hard to explain
<gnutron> bradv : agreed, can hurt nix w/oo root, bt i'd be surprised in windows ever booted again :)
<Paddy_EIRE> skyhook, do you have an auto-adjust button on your monitor?
<noah_> I try to use aticonfig --initilal to configure the xorg to use my grafix card but it says aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<skyhook> Paddy_EIRE: Yes, and that doesnt fix it
<Jangari> any ideas on a good offline blog editor?
<cptinternet> what's the apt-get command for the Ubuntu dev library?
<UbuntMe> Hi
<Jangari> it'd be good if gedit could post to a blog
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: you get that?
<UbuntMe> I have a problem
<bradv> !ask | UbuntMe
<Paddy_EIRE> skyhook, cant think why right now...
<UbuntMe> I cant boot from any cd now
<UbuntMe> not vista or ubuntu
<Jangari> to search it, cptinternet?
<skyhook> Paddy_EIRE: and whats weirder is that when I log in normally everything is fine
<Paddy_EIRE> !wont work | UbuntMe
<UbuntMe> But I could before
<ubotu> UbuntMe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skyhook> Paddy_EIRE:or if I log out and log back in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wont work - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> skyhook: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , see if you have a virtual screen size setting in the Section "Screen" part
<Jangari> did you change the boot order, UbuntMe?
<elaltillo> holas
<TurkeymakesmeFat> Hi, can anyone help me setup my wireless card for my dell latitude D420, i have tried win and it wont work, please help anyone, im in dire need
<cptinternet> Jangari: need the dev packages for compiling source (trying to get the WLAN drivers, found a source for 'em, forgot the command for dev package
<Paddy_EIRE> skyhook, have you compared the resolutions?
<UbuntMe> I duno how
<UbuntMe> Well, i think i did
<UbuntMe> but i must have messed up because it doent work
<bradv> !doesn't work | UbuntMe
<ubotu> UbuntMe: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jangari> probably machine specific command, but before it boots, you need to hold something, proabably F8 or F2
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: I did. Hrmm.... it is frustrating. I think you need to take a look at the settings on the physical drives themselves. Are they sata drives?
<Jangari> it says right at the start
<keith-> okay so here is the problem whoever it was getting on to me for changing distros
<UbuntMe> um
<UbuntMe> It wont boot
<Jangari> oh right
<UbuntMe> From the cd
<keith-> i can find no data about this freezing
<UbuntMe> it just starts up ubuntu
<fetenfetenn> UbuntuMe ... what exactly happens when you try to boot from cd
<xevil> UbuntMe: go back into your BIOS setup and set it to boot from CD
<bradv> !enter | UbuntMe
<ubotu> UbuntMe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<multiverse> I cannot connect with my wireless card:
<keith-> i can't find someone with it also happening... i can't find anything in the logs
<TurkeymakesmeFat> does anyone have a dell latitude d420
<keith-> and this is my girlfriend's lappy that she uses for school
<UbuntMe> sorry, It just goes straight to ubuntu
<skyhook> Paddy_EIRE:Okay that seems to have fixed it.  Its unclear how that would get changed based on how I log in though
<UbuntMe> Just like i had no cd in
<Night> I can't get CenterICQ installed.  What another way to get Root besides "sudo -s"?
<Jangari> oh well, fine, you want to stop it from booting so you can change the default order and tell it to, say, give you the option of windows or ubuntu
<mkultrax> sudo bash
<mkultrax> su root
<bradv> Night: su
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: how do I tell for sure if they are SATA?
<mkultrax> su -
<Paddy_EIRE> skyhook, could be the way your session is being saved?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: when I go to Properties on the drive it says ATA
<bradv> Night: If you need to be root to install an ICQ program I suggest you search for another.
<UbuntMe> There is no windows on my computer, only ubuntu.  I'm trying to install vista, but when i put in the disk and reboot, nothing hapens.  Ubuntu just comes on
<multiverse> Hi,
<multiverse> I am having trouble connecting via wireless.  Here is my card:
<multiverse> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<multiverse> ifconfig says:
<multiverse> ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <obscured for obvious reasons>
<Night> Thank you.  [To all]
<multiverse>           inet6 addr: fe80::21c:26ff:fe40:a4ef/64 Scope:Link
<TurkeymakesmeFat> ok i got the windows driver for my wireless card, now what, i need help please making my internal wireless card work
<multiverse> An ideas?
<Delerium> Anyone know a fix to no sound with Gutsy (toshiba Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)) Ive tried removed the linux-sound-base but now i cant reinstall (somewhat new to linux)
<Paddy_EIRE> skyhook, when you have it running the way you like it to start on first login hold alt and press f2 then type gnome-save-session
<fetenfetenn> UbuntMe, have you changed the boot order in the setup program?
<ArthurArchnix> Older drives have wide connections. Sata are smaller. http://zone.ni.com/cms/images/devzone/tut/SATA%20vs%20PATA.png
<Jangari> UbuntMe: restart, and look hard for the first thing that pops up on the screen, it should say something like "press F8 for boot order"
<skyhook> Paddy_EIRE, possibly, I didnt change any of those settings my self
<Jangari> and then you want to make sure that the CD rom boots first
<multiverse> Sorry about the scrolling
<tigran> Hey. How would I mount a fat32 partition with read/write manually?
<skyhook> Paddy_EIRE, okay thanks a bunch
<Paddy_EIRE> skyhook, no probs
<UbuntMe> Ya, it does,  The cd is in the front \
<tim168> how can I "Make as well sure that no printer daemon is running on the  parallel port."  ? thanks
<Night> E: Couldn't find package centericq
<Night>   What do I do now?
<bradv> tigran: man mount. Look for filesystem type vfat.
<TurkeymakesmeFat> will someone help me?
<livingdaylight> Paddy_EIRE, ok, i stand corrected :D
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: See above, and ATA means the master/slave jumper settings have to be correct. If they're both set to master you may have these sorts of trouble.
<Paddy_EIRE> livingdaylight, oh.. nice one
<tigran> bradv: I have it mounted. I just can't write to it.
<Paddy_EIRE> livingdaylight, glad it works for you
<red22> gnutron: distatica: bradv: GEEEZ, when i shut windows down last time it hung and so i had to cut power to shut down.. ntfs-3g won't mount it bc (apparently) it wasn't cleanly shutdown... i will go back into windows and then come back here to see if that was the problem...
<livingdaylight> Paddy_EIRE, its not AWN but it gives me a bit of glam... ;)
<Jangari> then perhaps there's something wrong with the disk?
<UbuntMe> nope
<Paddy_EIRE> livingdaylight, I totally understand :D
<UbuntMe> I tryed it with ubuntu disk and 2 different vista disks
<bradv> red22: Now you're thinking. Let Windows fix it.
<Jangari> none of them would boot from cd?
<red22> that also explains why i apparently was the only person who thought the last update broke automount...
<UbuntMe> no
<gnutron> red22- that worked for me before.
<meoblast001> does Canonical have screenlets in their repositories?
<UbuntMe> none, natha
<TurkeymakesmeFat> hey ubuntme r u smart?
<tigran> bradv: /dev/sda4 /media/Music vfat user,auto 0 0   Thats how it is. But I cannot write to it.
<Jangari> and you're certain the boot order has cd first?
<UbuntMe> No, are you smart?
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: heres a question.  In the menu.lst, for each Ubuntu entry there is a path that leads to a file. Shouldnt there be one for XP also?
<Jangari> eh?
<UbuntMe> Hey, haha, lol, you have a funny screen name
<bradv> tigran: That looks fine. Try unmount it and mount it again. Its possible it failed fsck in the bootup sequence and remounted read-only.
<UbuntMe> oh
<vas> hey i am trying to just mount a folder on a server through samba, I am using smbmount //192.168.1.204/vaskaloidis/ but I wanna just mountjust the folder //192.168.1.204/vaskaloidis/Movies/Included/
<UbuntMe> sorry
<UbuntMe> yes
<red22> bradv: lol.. didn't think of it that way hehe..  that's what it's come down to then :)
<vas> It si not working though
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: also, it looks like mine are PATA
<UbuntMe> woops, sorry
<UbuntMe> No :(
<bradv> !enter | UbuntMe
<ubotu> UbuntMe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jangari> damn straight
<UbuntMe> Ya, sorry, i'll keep that in mind
<tigran> bradv: sudo mount -a  okay?
<vas> any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> nomojob: Do you need an example of the windows entry in a menu.lst
<ehc> I have a .mov file that has sound but no video. Is there a codec I need for it?
<bradv> tigran: umount /dev/sda4. Then run mount -a. Shouldn't need sudo as you have it set to user.
<Pelo> vas, did you manage to find what you needed for scripting those info out of your remote ?
<Jangari> UbuntMe: you're certain the boot order has cd first?
<red22> bradv: where do you get a list of all of those channel commands?
<UbuntMe> Maybe?
<UbuntMe> 95%
<Jangari> well, number one, check that
<nomojob> Jack_Sparrow: Sure
<bradv> !bot | red22
<ubotu> red22: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vas> Pelo: Yes I did, I was reffered to LIRC and IRXECEVENT.. thanks for the hel bud I appreciate it!
<Jack_Sparrow> nomojob: one sec
<Jangari> do other cds work in the cd rom?
<UbuntMe> yes
<vas> help** bud
<xevil> it's that 5% error that has you...
<red22> bradv: oooh. ty.
<Jangari> if it aint the boot order, i'd be stumped
<Jangari> persoally
<UbuntMe> ok
 * Pelo gives vas a little more hell 
<tigran> bradv: It says I need to be root to unmount it...
<Jangari> +n
<vas> lol
<bradv> UbuntMe: Please let us know who you're addressing by using their name in your messages. There's a lot going on here.
<ArthurArchnix> nomojob: Because you're having such a hard time with grub, I think you may have two drives set as master. You need to google the make and model of your hard-drive and find out how to set the plastic jumper on the hd to make one the master, and one the slave.
<UbuntMe> By the way,  i'm breaking up with ubuntu.
<bradv> tigran: Then sudo umount /dev/sda4.
<UbuntMe> ok bradv
<vas> Pelo: but do you have a suggestion on hwo I can mount a certain folder in a share with smbmount
<fetenfetenn> UbuntuMe, if you can read inside ubuntu the same cds that won't boot, it must be the boot order
<Jangari> and you're going for vista?
<UbuntMe> Well
<UbuntMe> I hate vista
<Jangari> right
<csc`> and it hates you
<UbuntMe> I have a lot of respect for ubuntu
<Jangari> it hates all of us,
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Vista is now adjar.
<nomojob> ArthurArchnix: i'll try that.  thanks
<Pelo> vas,  I don'T have a working knowledge or samba sorry but cant, you make a symlink ?
<UbuntMe> But,  It wont work with sertan things
<Jack_Sparrow> nomojob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45440/ line 163
<Jangari> such as?
<tigran> bradv: Still can't write to it.
<ArthurArchnix> This wouldn't have caused a problem with only windows installed, since it would get to the first master, see a bootloader, find the files and boot up. At that point, from a fully loaded os it would find the second drive without problem. This is all "my best guess".
<UbuntMe> Well, it wont work with my zune
<nomojob> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bradv> tigran: fsck it
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw > UbuntMe
<vas> Pelo: I have a pretty good set up right now, and I finally got this way working, and if I can just tweak it so I just mount a specific folder on my server It'd be better than starting over with a new method, I tried fstab and I ran into too much trouble.. it made the whole OS unstable
 * Pelo can'T beleive UbuntMe  said the Z word in this channel 
<Jack_Sparrow> HI Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey Jack_Sparrow
<Jangari> does your zune have proprietary software associated with it?
<tigran> bradv: fsck /dev/sda ?
<Pelo> vas,  there is a #samba
<UbuntMe> what?
<tigran> bradv: sda4*
<UbuntMe> Whats the "Z"  word?
<vas> good point, thnx Pelo
<UbuntMe> Zune?
<bradv> tigran: yes
 * Pelo can't belive he said it again 
<UbuntMe> zip
<fetenfetenn> lol
<Jangari> do you need specialised software to communicate with it? (yes, zune)
<UbuntMe> ohhhh, you said it
<tux_> quick question anyone of you know how I can customize the Zsh for the command "ls" to display colors like Bash does?
<bradv> Jangari: Yes, Windows.
<UbuntMe> what?
 * Pelo shoooes UbuntMe  to ##windows where they tolarate taht kind of language
<Jangari> hehe
<UbuntMe> well, does the z machiene work with ubuntu?
<UbuntMe> the z*ne
<tigran> bradv: Still can't write :S
<Pelo> UbuntMe,  if you can mount it as a usbflash drive therr isn'T any reason it shouldnT'
<Paddy_EIRE> UbuntMe, well google is a good place to start.. as are the ubuntu forums :)
<bradv> UbuntMe: What does it say on it besides that? Something that starts with an M...
<distatica> I just installed my nvidia drivers (geforce3 ti200) using the Restrited drivers manager and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, and everything looks a LOT nicer than before. Except, now when I open a terminal window its' all white, there's no text, nothing. I can tell it's working because I can right click and get the terminal context menu. Any thoughts?
<xevil> UbuntMe: there is just no way you have your setup booting from the CD 1st... that is your problem and until you address that, no progress will you make
<Jangari> dunno, haven't got a zune
<bradv> tigran: What error message does it give you?
<tigran> bradv: When trying to write to it?
<Pelo> distatica,  do you mean the gnome-terminal or do you go to console mode ?
<UbuntMe> xevil:  are you 100% sure?
<bradv> tigran: Yes. You're just saying it doesn't work, without giving details.
<xevil> UbuntMe: yep
<distatica> gnome terminal
<tigran> bradv: Error while copying to "/media/Music". You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<Jack_Sparrow> xevil: It really has to be a bad drive or it is not set as first boot
<tigran> bradv: The fsck did work. No errors. But I still cant write to it.
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> distatica, that sounds like a problem in an old version of beryl that was fixed... maybe try disabling desktop effects, restarting, etc
<Jangari> UbuntMe: gogle zune linux, there's heaps of resources and people saying that zune runs on linux, that linux supports zune, et cetera
<distatica> ok
<Pelo> distatica, give xterm a look just to know if this is a problem that is with more then one terminal app or just that one , type xterm in alt+f2
<bradv> tigran: Okay, well that's different. sudo umount /dev/sda4. mount /dev/sda4 (as you, not root!)
<xevil> Jack_Sparrow: agreed... but he installed Ubuntu somehow...
<nT4_> i brazilian users here?
<UbuntMe> Anyway, another reason is that ubuntu always messes up on my computer, the sound is all wacky...
<nT4_> ops have brazilians uses here?
<Pelo> !br | nT4_
<ubotu> nT4_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> xevil: Drive ccould have failed after that..
<nT4_> thanks
<nT4_> #ubuntu-br
<UbuntMe> Jangari:  whats gogle?
<nT4_> ops
<nT4_> shit
<xevil> Jack_Sparrow: anything is possible
<Jangari> tsk, man, tsk
<Pelo> nT4_,  type /join #ubuntu-br
<Jangari> google*
<distatica> Pelo: xterm works fine, (didn't know about alt+f2, cool) however none of the windows have a header bar on them. What I mean by that is the bar that contains minimize/close/maximize buttons.
<distatica> I'll try a reboot.
<Jack_Sparrow> nT4_: I thought you were about to go looking for a place to hide
<UbuntMe> hey, maybe i'll dule boot vista with ubuntu
<bradv> distatica: Turn off desktop effects.
<UbuntMe> is it hard?
<SuperQ> dual
<Pelo> distatica,  that is a decorator problem , ask in #compiz-fusion about it , they can tell you how to fix it
<multiverse> what is the url that allows me to past my problem into the form?
<SuperQ> pastbin
<Jack_Sparrow> multiverse: look at topic of channel
<tigran> bradv: I still can't. Same thing
<distatica> bradv: ok
<bradv> !pastebin | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> UbuntMe, ubuntu will make a boot menu when you install with all your OS listed
<distatica> Pelo: thanks.
<Narissa> SO I did a fresh install of Gutsy, I got my mouse back under Software but there is lots of graphic distortion and graphics disappearing.  Any ideas?
<multiverse> thank you
<Pelo> Narissa, what videocard do you hve ?
<Narissa> Pelo: nVidia GeForce 7300 GT
<Jangari> Narissa: restart, if the problem persists, disable the eyecandy
<Deleriu1> anyone here familiar with WINE?
<Narissa> Jangari: and how would I go about that?
<piedownjoe> hey guys...i need some big time help. i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10 and the font sizes in the window title bars are GIGANTIC
<UbuntMe> Well, i will try to fix all the stuff you guys helped me with, maybe i'll come back here some time, just maybe.  If I get a dule boot
<Pelo> Narissa,  ddiyou install the restricted drivers ?  menu > system > admin> restricted drivers
<UbuntMe> So long!  Thanks
<UbuntMe> zune
<Narissa> I am Del
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> Deleriu1, yes... so are the people at #winehq
<Pelo> Deleriu1, what do you need to know ?
<Narissa> Pelo: yup
<Jack_Sparrow> Deleriu1: #winehq has most of those answers
<Jangari> um, system, preferences, appearence, desktop effects, select none.
<Deleriu1> well
<Deleriu1> its about a dependency
<Jangari> "desktop effects" may be wrong, but it's the last tab along
<Narissa> jangari: that fixed alot
<Pelo> Deleriu1, you can add it from the repos it will take care or all the deps
<Jangari> but my compiz screwed everything up, restarting fixed it all,
<Narissa> jangari: how would I get those effects to work properly ?
<Jangari> it just neededto thinkevidently
<sirdork> Help can someone help me through this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3801701&postcount=5
<Jangari> well, try restarting first of all
<Narissa> kk
<Narissa> will be back
<piedownjoe> ah that's so much better
<piedownjoe> thanks a ton
<Pelo> Narissa, therer is a nvidia settings applet that might help you take care of some of it , and you might want to turn off the effects if you have then on , that might help
<Jangari> that worked for me on three seperate installs...
<Jangari> gone
<Pelo> sirdork,  what is it about ?
<piedownjoe> however...does that mean the full visual goodies are unusable or is there a way to work around it?
<Deleriu1> @ pelo, what do you mean>? im pretty new to ubuntu and linux in general
<sirdork> getting alsa installed from patched source
<bradv> tigran: Try adding the option umask=666 to the fstab. And make sure you are not mounting it as root.
<Jangari> well, if it's incompatible with the video card, there aint much you can do
<Pelo> Deleriu1, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install wine
<piedownjoe> ah...hmm
<piedownjoe> just like windows vista :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Deleriu1: What are you needing to run... in wine
<Deleriu1> i did that, it gives me a error about Depends: libaudio2 but is not installable Depends: binfmt-support >=1.1.2 not installable
<Pelo> sirdork,  you put those command in a terminal line by line and that's all there is to it from what I can tell
<gnutron> tigran: example of my /etc/fstab mounting a  full access fat32 drive. /dev/sdb1 /media/LOCAL\040DISK vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077 0 0
<multiverse> I am unable to get an IP Address from my known good wireless AP:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45441/
<multiverse> lspci:  03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<multiverse> ifconfig:  ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <obscured for obvious reasons>
<batis610> i downloaded some figlet fonts but i dont know in wich directory do i have to put them?????
<piedownjoe> alright. ill take things from here. thanks so much again
<Deleriu1> When i check, libaudio2 is installed
<red22> thanks for the help. brb after testing solution...
<Narissa> Jangari: much better
<Jangari> Narissa: worked?
<Narissa> Jangari: yup it's going fine, in fact it was near immediate
<sirdork> Pelo that would be nice if it worked like that but it keeps dieing on the config of the libs
<Jangari> lemme guess, the issue was that the cube and rotation reduced your workspaces to one, with no way to fix it?
<Pelo> Deleriu1, very odd,  go in menu > sytem > admin> synaptic package manager ,  in the menu , select the last but one menu entry ( option I thnk ) select repositories,   check everything on the first tab and on th third tab , checkthe backport one, close and reload the repository from the boot bar,   then use the search button for wine and try agin
<Deleriu1> Ok, Sec
<tigran> gnutron and bradv: No and No...nothings working.
<cptinternet> what are the standard dev packages required to compile a program (generally)?
<Pelo> sirdork,  sudo apt-get install build-essential and try again
<multiverse> I'm using 7.10 Desktop 64 biyt
<Narissa> Jangari: alright so next deal, how do I fix this to get those neat effects up and running properly?
<Pelo> multiverse,  what are yo tryi8ng to get working in amd64 ?
<cptinternet> Pelo: thanks
<Jangari> you installed the gnome compiz manager?
<piedownjoe> ah, actually, i have one more issue. it seems my add/remove programs doesnt want to work. lets say i try to check the box to install abiword. i check the box and it asks me to reload the list. i reload the list and it looks fine with no errors. so i check abiword again and it again, asks me to reload the list. this wont stop
<k1dugar> hello
<multiverse> wireless
<Pelo> cptinternet, yeah that did answer your qeustion to didn't it ?
 * Pelo is getting good,  two in one blow 
<cptinternet> hopefully
<Narissa> Jangari: unless it was default no
<sirdork> Pelo thanks I hope that does it
<distatica> Pelo, bradv, Oni-Dracula; it was 100% the desk effects, thank you. Not to mention now everything runs faster, that's a relief.
<Pelo> !wifi | multiverse  did you try this ?
<ubotu> multiverse  did you try this ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<k1dugar> im new with ubuntu and i wanted to know how i can play MP3 i have ubuntu 7.10
<bradv> tigran: There are some pretty good manuals for this sort of thing. Try google your problem and read through what you find.
<cptinternet> bah, didn't work, actually
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> distatica, not a problem... I think
<Pelo> distatica, congrats on selecting thebest helpers in this channel
<Narissa> jangari: nope checked synaptic, but doing so now
<csc`> happy bustergophechiduckneaealcockidgeoverwingailusharkolanbler day
<gnutron> tigran: I missed alot of your 'problem'. is the hdd in question mounted?
<csc`> =]
<Jangari> yeah
<tigran> gnutron: Yes. It mounts. I just cannot write to it.
<Jangari> do that
<Pelo> cptinternet, that is the standard stuff for compiling manualy
<bradv> distatica: Yeah I have the same problem. It used to work, but then I changed video card drivers. Desktop effects was cool for the first week after gutsy came out, after that it wore off.
<cptinternet> trying to compile the driver for my wireless card
<Vad> How can I get x to re-make my xorg.conf? I deleted mine to reset it, but X doesn't want to make one again.
<cptinternet> hrm...
<k1dugar> hello
<Pelo> cptinternet,  when you do the ./confgure step what do you get ?
<gnutron> tigran: is it in your fstab file also?
<Narissa> Jangari: alright done
<tigran> gnutron: Yes
<Jangari> Narissa: you want gnome-compiz-manager
<bradv> Vad: You can use dpkg for that, but I don't remember the exact command. Try Google.
<cptinternet> Pelo: gives me a bunch of options I should probably read the Readme better about XD
<Pelo> Vad,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<k1dugar> is anyone free to help??
<Narissa> Jangari: and it's installed via synaptic 8)
<Vad> Pelo: thank you
<Jangari> okay, be prepared, it's buggy
<Pelo> cptinternet,  usualy you read the INSTALL file for the install instructions
<Narissa> Jangari: I love a good fight 8) ??
<Jangari> system, preferences, gl desktop
<DrJuano> can we carry weapons in this channel??
<gnutron> tigran: have you edited the fstab to set it not suid?
<Deleriu1> pelo
<Deleriu1> i cant find what your trying to direct me 2
<Jangari> you may have to do it twice, then when it opens itself twice, closeone,
<cptinternet> Pelo: yeah -_-
<PriceChild> !offtopic | DrJuano
<ubotu> DrJuano: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jangari> close one*
<Pelo> DrJuano, they won't help , the ops are all snippers
<AdemoS> Trying to run a "2Wire PC Port" (usb connection) on Ubuntu. It detects the device when connected, but I don't know where I can browse for the windows drives through the Windows Driver Wrapper
<Jangari> then go nuts
<DrJuano> wow, this is very strict
<Pelo> Deleriu1, where was I directing you ? the repos ?
<Adriel> ok... this is weird.... why does my wireless connection get disconnected and it ask for the passkey again
<AdemoS> 2Wire PC Port connects from usb to phone line
<Deleriu1> you had me in the package manager
<Deleriu1> looking for the repositories
<multiverse> I will review that now Pelo.
<Pelo> Deleriu1,  ok a slighly easier way,  menu > system > admin> software sources
<UbuntMe> Uh, hey guys
<tigran> gnutron: /dev/sda4 /media/Music vfat  rw,nosuid,nodev,user,auto 0 0
<Narissa> Jangari: alright got it and it did exactly as you said 8)
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> does anyone know of an easily installed timeclock program for ubuntu?  Not a clock that shows time, but something for workers to clock in and out of.
<Pelo> UbuntMe,  what &?
<Deleriu1> @ pelo: Ok im there
<UbuntMe> So much for my dramatic runaway
<UbuntMe> Well, it dident work
<UbuntMe> I was right
<UbuntMe> the cd was in front
<UbuntMe> woops
<k1dugar> Ubuntu boot very slow, but when i press ctrl+alt+F1 its fast can anyone tell what could be the problem
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula|lapp,  did you check the repos ? try for punchclock
<tigran> gnutron: Then I did sudo umount /dev/sda4 and mount /dev/sda4
<bradv> !enter | UbuntMe
<Pelo> !enter | UbuntMe
<AdemoS> Hello people
<ubotu> UbuntMe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vad> Pelo: It's asking me for the amount of memory to be used by my video card. I'm on a Radeon 7500, which has 32MB - what should I specify?
<UbuntMe> sorry sorry sorry...
<Jangari> Narissa: i've contended with it on three different installs
<speedracer> hello
<Pelo> Vad,  use 32
<Jangari> always the same problems and bugs
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> Pelo, yeah I searched... nothing fits my parameters
<gnutron> tigran: you could try chmod as root. that will work. then see if it mounts on reboots
<AdemoS> Any idea about 2Wire PC port? It's basically like a wireless modem through USB, so it should use the same process
<UbuntMe> Guys
<Jangari> it will work after a while,
<george> changos
<AdemoS> I jsut don't know teh process
<Narissa> Jangari: anything special I should do with this?
<Vad> Pelo: 32mb is how much kb? 32000?
<k1dugar> ??
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula|lapp,  try in get-deb.net (maybe) and google for one , I also have a few other links you might look in, hold on
<Q_Continuum> Rythmbox + Ipod issue - I have Rythmbox running, plug in Ipod, Rythmbox closes, I try having Ipod plugged in then start Rythmbox and it opens then closes immediately.  Ideas?
<fetenfetenn> k1dugar, i don't see how pressing ctl-alt-f1 will make ubuntu boot faster
<george> no entiendo nada
<speedracer> I have a question that is a hadware related, tried more relevant channels with no luck
<Deleriu1> Im at the software sources, what am i looking for?
<george> jejeje
<Pelo> vad 32 x 1024
<AdemoS> I have the windows drivers for it, I just need to know where in Ubuntu I should install the software
<cptinternet> does using the live install CD leave a Kernel source directory
<Jangari> do you wanna get the cube thing going on your workspaces?
<cptinternet> ?
<gnutron> tigran: i'd try sudo chmod -R myname.myname /media/mydrive
<UbuntMe> Guyss,  i'm back, and it dident work
<Narissa> Jangari: nope just the alpha layer
<Jangari> alpha layer?
<george> adio!
<Pelo> Deleriu1,  in the first tab , check everything,  in the third tab make sure backport is checked
<bradv> gnutron: Do you mean chown?
<Narissa> Jangari: sorry the transparency
<speedracer> I am trying to connect my pc to HDTV and can't get native resolution through Nvidia GeForce 8300. Can anyone help?
<k1dugar> fetenfetenn: it hang for 2min if i dont press
<Vad> Pelo: Hm.. can I specify more for the card to work better?
<gnutron> bradv - i'd prolly use that to, but chown does it too
<Jangari> oh that should work already
<gnutron> i mean, chmod
<Denyerec> what's the name for 7.10
<Denyerec> Gimpy Gizzard or something ?
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula|lapp,  try here also and in gnome-files.org I think
<UbuntMe> gusty gibon
<Jangari> select a window, hold alt and scroll up or down on the mouse
<Denyerec> Gusty
<Denyerec> thankyou
<Jangari> scrollbutton
<UbuntMe> I'm so smart
<k1dugar> fetenfetenn: i think there is problem with usplash or something
<AdemoS> [Using Gusty Gibbon] Trying to set up the newtwork interface for a USB to phone line adaptor, called 2Wire PC Port
<tigran> gnutron: sudo chmod -R /media/Music?
<Pelo> vad not if your card only has 32 meg available to work with
<Jangari> doing the same with super (windows button) instead will zoom in and out
<Narissa> Jangari: it's doing this wierd thing where my desktop receeds
<AdemoS> anyone know where the windows drivers should go?
<AdemoS> what software to use in Ubuntu, etc
<gnutron> tigran - yeah, cant hurt it
<Jangari> receeds?
<Vad> Pelo: yeah but I think this means how much of my main ram
<tigran> gnutron: Don't work lol
<UbuntMe> Guys,  I still cant boot vista...
<k1dugar> fetenfetenn, r u there??
<Adriel> erm... does ubuntu 7.10 has issue saving wireless setting?
<Narissa> Jangari: goes back a bit visually
<Vad> Pelo: http://pastebin.com/m6ea6a220
<Pelo> AdemoS, just a convinient place on your hdd, I suggest a hidden folder in /home
<bradv> UbuntMe: Go to ##windows
<tigran> gnutron: Let me try a reboot. That can't hurt either.
<Neatchee> Just did a fresh reinstall of Gutsy, and now my CD-RW/DVD drive burns blank discs.  When I try to burn a CD, it seems to go through the whole burning process, but the disc comes out blank -_-
<UbuntMe> thats not my problem
<Adriel> Neatchee, get a new burner
<UbuntMe> ubuntu wont boot eather
<Neatchee> Adriel: That's not helping -_-
<AdemoS> Pelo: Thanks for replying, but I don't know what software in Ubuntu I should open to browse for the files, even after I throw the files in a hidden folder
<fetenfetenn> k1dugar, try posting your boot logs @ http://pastebin.ca/, then give me the resulting url
<Pelo> Vad,  if your video card is onboard it and uses shared memory the amount specified in xserver must match the amount in the biios
<Narissa> Jangari: and I am getting like a duel theme thing going on, ala one plain theme, and partial button skin
<Pelo> AdemoS, nautilus , hit crtl+H to display hidden folders
<Vad> Pelo: It's a laptop, so I guess so... what should enter in there then, if anything?
<Adriel> Could try cleaning it, but then i had the similar problem and it was gone after replacing the burner
<Jangari> hmm, dunno, that's more effects that I've gotten before
<AdemoS> Pelo: Once I put the files there though, how do I tell Ubuntu to use them to install the device?
<Pelo> Vad, you should enter the amount of video memory specifed in the biios or in your documentatuion
<Vad> Pelo: Ah ok
<Deleriu1> Pelo: I did that, What should i do now.
<k1dugar> fetenfetenn, i am really new with Ubuntu, can you tell me from where i can get boot logs
<Pelo> AdemoS, you will be using ndiswrapper to use the windows driver in ubuntu , you will tell ndiswrapper where the driver is
<grilled-cheese> so here is an easy question, is there any difference between ubuntu and kubuntu other than gnome/kde change?
<Pelo> sigh ..
<AdemoS> aha! Ndiswrapper, how do I open that or use commands with it?
<bradv> grilled-cheese: No. Do you have a support question?
<Deleriu1> Grr, i closed i missed anything that was said. sry
<Pelo> grilled-cheese,  that 's pretty much it,  gnome/kde and the default apps that come with them
<gnutron> bradv: youre right, i meant chown, sorry about that to whomever.
<mrnotproper> Hi, I've a little problem with alsa. I have 2 sound card ( HDA Intel(onboard) and a sound blaster live pci) and the card I want it to be the first output(hw:0,0) isn't. Alsa put my intel on the first ouput so I tried with asoundconf set-default-card Live . Yes, it's o.k. when I open alsamixer.. my sound  blaster is the default card.. but not the output.. it's always my intel.. I tried to restart alsa ... don't works.. and reboot the pc.. not yet... S
<mrnotproper> omebody knows what is the solution for this problem( sorry for my english)... Thank you
<Narissa> Jangari: I am just going to disable GL Desktop
<Neatchee> Just did a fresh reinstall of Gutsy, and now my CD-RW/DVD drive burns blank discs.  When I try to burn a CD, it seems to go through the whole burning process, but the disc comes out blank -_-
<fetenfetenn> k1dugar, they are in /var/logs. most important are debug, syslog and dmesg
<grilled-cheese> still working on that bradv, trying to fix it myself first
<AdemoS> Pelo: aha! Ndiswrapper, how do I open that or use commands with it?
<linux99> Can anybody help me get
<Pelo> mrnotproper,  try searching in the forum you'll have more luck there I think  www.ubuntuforums.org
<fetenfetenn> try searching for those files from the webform
<k1dugar> ok i will reboot now and come back
<k1dugar> thanks :)
<Pelo> AdemoS, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper  then you open it from the command line
<linux99> Can anybody help me get advanced desktop effects on Ubuntu 7.10?
<mrnotproper> Pelo, ok thank you
<Deleriu1> Pelo: im doing updates now but what should i try after? should i attempt installing wine?
<Pelo> linux99, menu > sytwem> prefs > appearance  , last tab
<sirdork> Pelo one more question i keep getting an error about a curses library and I have install what I can find but it still isn't happy
<AdemoS> Pelo: ah okay, will I need internet conenction to use apt-get though? cause untill this device is installed I won't have access to the internet
<Pelo> Deleriu1,  after , go in synaptic and use the search button , for wine and try intall it it again
<Pelo> sirdork, try installing the -dev package of the same name
<linux99> Pelo: that only gives me window wobbles i want like cube's expo plugin etc
<bradv> !ccsm | linux99
<ubotu> linux99: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<linux99> bradv: thanls
<Pelo> AdemoS, apt-get is for installing,  once you have installed ndiswraper you wonT' need to use apt-get again you will put ndisw in the session startup app to start it on startup and that will be it , after you hve configured itof course
 * Pelo 's head is about to explode , it's gonna be messy 
<gnutron> mrnotproper - try right clickimg on the speaker icon, choose preferences and choose SB with alsa. it should be listed
<AdemoS> Pelo: Thanks for all your help, sorry you're getting so many requests
 * Pelo wonders if he's got ops written on his forehead in big flashy letters 
<Neatchee> Just did a fresh reinstall of Gutsy, and now my CD-RW/DVD drive burns blank discs.  When I try to burn a CD, it seems to go through the whole burning process, but the disc comes out blank -_-
<bradv> Neatchee: You've asked this several times now. What leads you to believe the problem is with Ubuntu, and not with your DVD drive?
<Pelo> Neatchee, check the prefs make sure you are not doing a simulation or what ever it is called, or there is also an option to make an iso , and one to burn to a location on your hdd instead of yoru cd, make sure those aren't the problem
<AdemoS> Pelo: "and that will be it, after you have configured it of course" How do access ndiswrapper to configure it? Once I have it on startup, do you know of any commands I can read about to use it?
<LjL-Temp> Pelo, you live with that feeling for a while :)
<Neatchee> bradv: the fact that CDs burn fine in my windows boot?
<LjL-Temp> Pelo: it passes :)
<keith-> what temp should my cpu be running at while doing something not very labor intensive like flash?
<Neatchee> Pelo:  Where would the preferences for the built-in cd creation utility be?  I haven't been able to find any
<Pelo> AdemoS, install ndiswrapper,  start ndiswrapper , tell it where the driver is,  save or what ever,  put ndiswrapper in the session startup manager, save session , restart comp
<keith-> Neatchee: nautilus
<ss2ofsw> when trying to update to 7.10, what this mean? 2007-11-21 20:33:44,450 ERROR Can not find backport 'release-upgrader-apt'
<bradv> !ndiswrapper | AdemoS
<ubotu> AdemoS: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> Neatchee, no idea, try gnomebaker instead , much easier to work and understand , just install it from add/remove
<emma> Where can I see my ubuntu version ?
<nova> was wondering if anyone can help me with my sound problem
<Pelo> !wifi | AdemoS this might help
<ubotu> AdemoS this might help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Neatchee> Pelo: will do
<keith-> 66 degrees c is a bit high right?
<ss2ofsw> when using update manager i get errors
<Pelo> keith-, not as bad for laptops but a bit on the high side yes
<AdemoS> Pelo + Bradv: Well it's technically not wireless, it's USB to phone line, but it should be a similar setup
<Pelo> keith-,  laptop or desktop ?
<keith-> Pelo: laptop
<Pelo> AdemoS, you can look up your usb modem model int he form for instrucitons, there might be better help there or in the hardware list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  www.ubuntuforms.org
<keith-> well this lappy has been locking up randomly and it's normally when using firefox
<keith-> i'm thinking it might be overheating and locking up
<keith-> because i can't find much else
<Pelo> keith-,  you can try modulaging your cpu frequency that might help a bit ,  check in here for info http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<ss2ofsw> update problems!!
<Pelo> ss2ofsw, more info
<keith-> Pelo: does that still apply to gutsy?
<drh_> Hi, how can I change the default number of virtual desktops (using gnome)?
<AdemoS> Pelo: Ah thanks for the link, though my modem is quite obscure, I'll look anyway
<ss2ofsw> update manager won't update to 7.10
<bradv> drh_: Right click, preferences.
<knoppix_2000> Hey, I'm back
<Pelo> keith-,  most of it should yes,  sorry I just didn,t update the link , you can replace feisty with gutsy in the url and get the very latest one, it should be totaly updated by now
<drh_> bradv: I'm not seeing preferences
<Pelo> keith-,  just do a search in that page for cpufreq
<drh_> bradv: I only get an option to change my desktop background
<phantom> whenever i try to use full screen open gl programs, such as urban terror or full screen screensavers, the screen flickers really badly.  however, i have direct rendering enabled and glxgears runs fine.  anyone know how to make it work?
<knoppix_2000> Anyone know how to reconfigure the GUI in ubuntu?
<bradv> drh_: Right-click directly on the applet.
<ss2ofsw> The system was unable to get prerequistites for the upgarde. the upgrade will abort now and restore to the origal system state please report this as a bug against the update-manager' package and iclude the list of files in /var/log/dist-upgrade in the bug report .. and this is why i hate gui, can't copy and paste like command line.
<trontonic> My computer reboots instead of shutting down. It worked previously, I think it's related to the kernel (?). I use Gutsy on a P4. What can I do?
<nova> my sound problem is, i cant open 2 apps at the same time that need to use sound ie rhythmbox & totem movie player
<bradv> knoppix_2000: That's pretty vague
<Raspberry> I'm having trouble getting connected to the network with my USB Wireless Netgear WG111
<ari_stress> morning2 :D
<knoppix_2000> sorry
<keith-> i don't even see a search box at ubuntuguide
<linux99> Hi, when i try to open firefox it says it is already running when it is not is there a way i can end the process, like alt-ctrl-del like windows?
<Pelo> knoppix_2000,  what do you mean by reconfigure the gui ?
<Raspberry> any suggestions?
<Raspberry> I've been searching all over the web
<sysroot74> linux99, you'd have to end it via Terminal
<bradv> linux99: killall firefox-bin
<trontonic> nova: install pulseaudio, that works for me. Search for a tutorial for setting it up.
<knoppix_2000> The system has stopped booting into the Xwindows
<AdemoS> Pleo: Didn't find my modem at that link, thanks though. ---- "start ndiswrapper , tell it where the driver is" what would the command be to tell it that?
<Pelo> Raspberry,  try here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and here www.ubuntuforums.org
<Neatchee> knoppix_2000, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<drh_> bradv: Ah not sure there, by virutal desktops I mean workspaces..If I right click where I can switch between them I just get config info for the panel
<knoppix_2000> I can get a command prompt after typing Alt-F$
<knoppix_2000> f4*
<drh_> and can't seem to find anything in system preferences to change them
<Pelo> AdemoS, ndiswrapper is gui i beleive
<Raspberry> the wlan0 and wmaster0 show up and it finds the accesspoint and gets the IP from the access point, but won't transmit data
<nova> trontotinc - i'll give that a try thanks
<UbuntMe> I still cant boot cds guys.  Pleas help me.  :9
<knoppix_2000> I've tried dpkg
<trontonic> Anyone else have problems with the computer rebooting instead of shutting down?
<bradv> drh_: You shouldn't. You should get a menu item called Preferences which lets you choose how many items you want.
<AdemoS> Pelo: oooh awesome then
<knoppix_2000> there is no -reconfigure switch
<akorn> Does anybody know how i can find out what files were auto-deleted off my system the other day?
<Neatchee> knoppix_2000, from terminal ("command prompt") enter that command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Neatchee> it's not a switch
<knoppix_2000> only --configure
<akorn> I think that some dependencies were deleted :(
<Neatchee> it's an app called dpkg-reconfigure
<Neatchee> no space
<Pelo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  is htat what you mean ?
<knoppix_2000> ok
<knoppix_2000> one sec
<ss2ofsw> The system was unable to get prerequistites for the upgarde. the upgrade will abort now and restore to the origal system state please report this as a bug against the update-manager' package and iclude the list of files in /var/log/dist-upgrade in the bug report .. and this is why i hate gui, can't copy and paste like command line.
<drh_> bradv: woot thanks :) I guess I just clicked off the applet
<ss2ofsw> anyone want some cat output from /var/log/dist-upgrade ?
<Pelo> AdemoS|Away, instructions on useing ndiswrapper should be in the wifi docs read tehm
<bradv> ss2ofsw: Post it. We'll look.
<Raspberry> Pelo -- it works and I don't have a WEP key... it just doesn't transfer data
<Wanderer> Anyone know about kde4 sources?
<Not_Sure> Good evening. Does ubuntu support HP Deskjet F4180?
<UbuntMe> I cant boot any cds when I turn on my computer but I can once ubuntu loads
<UbuntMe> so, i cant instll vista
<ss2ofsw> 2007-11-21 20:42:01,160 INFO release-upgrader version '0.81' started
<ss2ofsw> 2007-11-21 20:42:02,077 DEBUG lsb-release: 'feisty'
<ss2ofsw> 2007-11-21 20:42:02,080 DEBUG _pythonSymlinkCheck run
<ss2ofsw> 2007-11-21 20:42:06,629 DEBUG checkViewDepends()
<ss2ofsw> 2007-11-21 20:42:06,630 DEBUG getRequiredBackports()
<sysroot74> Ubuntme: That's your boot order; when booting hit eith your delete key, or f2/f8
<ss2ofsw> 2007-11-21 20:42:06,632 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock'. Retrying (currentRetry: 0)
<Pelo> ss2ofsw, the repos mgiht be busy,  get the alt-cd or the dvd, upgrade fromt hat,  make sure you reinstall ubuntu-desktop on 7.04 before trying to upgrade if you removed a lot of stuff from the default install
<ss2ofsw> 2007-11-21 20:42:06,633 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock'. Retrying (currentRetry: 1)
<bradv> UbuntMe: Have you checked the settings in your Bios? Your problem appears to have nothing to do at all with Ubuntu
<ss2ofsw> 2007-11-21 20:42:06,633 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock'. Retrying (currentRetry: 2)
<Ubuntu_Rocks> lol
<bradv> ss2ofsw: stop!!!!
<ss2ofsw> 2007-11-21 20:42:06,633 ERROR doUpdate() failed complettely
<ss2ofsw> 2007-11-21 20:42:10,696 ERROR Can not find backport 'release-upgrader-apt
<Pelo> !pastebin | ss2ofsw
<ubotu> ss2ofsw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ss2ofsw> hahah
<ss2ofsw> i don't care
<Pelo> I care
<Not_Sure> Does ubuntu support HP Deskjet F4180?
<Jordan_U_> UbuntMe, How did you install Linux?
<UbuntMe> what wold pressing deleat do?
<UbuntMe> from a cd
<sysroot74> ubunt: for some users, that's how you open your BIOS settings
<bradv> Thanks Pelo
<Jordan_U_> UbuntMe, So you used to be able to boot from CD but now can't?
<sysroot74> At boot, just read for which keys you'd have to press to edit BIOS or boot order
<UbuntMe> yep
<Pelo> Not_Sure,  did yiou check the drivers in admin > printers ?
<ss2ofsw> i dunno, it doesn't say anthing about the servers being busy.
<keith-> okay my uptime is showing an extremely high load average... what's the best way to see why i have such a high load average?  top isn't showing anything suspicious
<Jordan_U_> UbuntMe, Did you use the Wubi option on the CD or did you just set the CD as the first boot device in the BIOS?
<joshua__> why arent any of my hard drives listed in the /mnt directory?
<Not_Sure> Pelo: according to the menu, it does support it.
<fetenfetenn> Not_Sure have you golgled for it?
<Pelo> ss2ofsw, it said it coudn't get what it needed,  the servers might be unavailable or down or whatever
<Pelo> Not_Sure, there yougo then
<ss2ofsw> does this seem server related? 2007-11-21 20:42:06,632 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock'. Retrying (currentRetry: 0)
<ss2ofsw> 2
<bradv> joshua__: Because they're not mounted.
<gnutron> keith - type 'top' or 'htop' in a xterm
<ss2ofsw> sounds like a local problem?
<Pelo> ss2ofsw, looks like the file is being used
<joshua__> bradv,  where do you mount?
<ss2ofsw> then kill it
<Jordan_U_> joshua__, "mount" to see what partitions are mounted where
<linux99> Can somebody help me install AWN?
<Pelo> ss2ofsw, try rebooting before proceeding with the upgrade
<UbuntMe> i dont know what wubi is.  i just poped in the cd and pressed the button that made it install
<ss2ofsw> i did reboot
<bradv> joshua__: And man mount to find out how to mount them.
<Not_Sure> fetenfetenn: the forums seem to be conflicting. It appears that HPLIP is supplied with ubuntu feisty fawn distribution. However, I cannot get it to scan with Xsane.
<joshua__> Jordan_U,  do you mount using terminal?
 * riotkittie debates upgrading a release or three 
<Pelo> linux99,  , google for avant window navigator and follow the instructions
<sysroot74> Ubuntme: Load your PC, edit your BIOS, ensure the first "Boot device" is set to CD drive, or other
<fetenfetenn> Not_Sure, hplip is included in gutsy
<sysroot74> Then ensure you are using the correct Vista install CD
<Pelo> ss2ofsw, you might have to do a clean install then
<ss2ofsw> then wtf kind of shit is this? man.
<bradv> UbuntMe: Please listen to everyone that's trying to help. If you don't understand the directions please say something, don't just keep asking the same thing.
<Pelo> sysroot74, this is the ubuntu channel ,please don'T give vista advice here e
<Not_Sure> fetenfetenn: so HPLIP is not included in ubuntu feisty-fawn?
<fetenfetenn> Not_Sure have you checked this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3446371
<linux99> UbuntuMe: wubi is an unifficial installer that lets you run ubuntu 7.04, kubuntu, etc only 7.04 and it uses a virtual disk that is installed on your hardrive it is the easiest way to install linux
<UbuntMe> whats BIOS? and the first boot device IS cd
<keith-> hey pelo what is the max i should let my lappy get to before it is too hot?
<Jordan_U_> joshua__, So when you rebooted after "pressing the button that made it install" were you given a boot menu with Windows as an option and Ubuntu as an option as well?
<ss2ofsw> FREEBSD OWNS!
<Not_Sure> fetenfetenn: yes, I have visited this post
<Pelo> keith-, I woudln't go above 60 myself but I realy don't know about laptops,
<Jordan_U_> joshua__, Or were you given a list of unlabeled devices?
<codenamekt> Failsafe Xorg is loading and I can't see where my original error is cause in the log all it says it is is loading up the xorg.failsafe like asap
<fetenfetenn> Not_Sure and this one http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=hplip&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<Cpudan80> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Ubuntu_Rocks> That cracks me up/People come here for help and end up trouble makers. No gratitude.
<joshua__> Jordan_U,  I did a fresh intall but have a fat32 partition
<codenamekt> This is driving me insane how do i turn off failsafe xorg
<UbuntMe> should I get BIOS?
<codenamekt> I have used my xorg.conf file before it works just fine
<Jordan_U_> keith-, It will shut itself off before it melts anything, but you might be for instance shortening the live of your hard drive and battery by letting it get too hot.
<Deleriu1> Ok, I got WINE working now. However i have one last problem. No sound  Im using Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<joshua__> Jordan_U,  I did lspci and I dont see the drive letter/number combo to use the mount command with
<codenamekt> Please, I got a podcast to catch in like 30 min
<keith-> Jordan_U_: well this battery is screwed anyway... but i'm more concerned with the locking up
<keith-> it isn't shutting down it is locking up
<Jordan_U_> joshua__, I meant just type "mount" with no arguments too see what is already mounted and where.
<sysroot74> Ubuntme: The problem your explaining is likely not to be that of ubuntu nature, as said, ensure the boot orders are setup correctly, CD drive is functioning, etc
<bradv> UbuntMe: BIOS stands for basic input and output system. It is what starts your computer. Reboot, and when you see the very first splash screen, press Delete.
<Jordan_U_> joshua__, So when you rebooted after "pressing the button that made it install" were you given a boot menu with Windows as an option and Ubuntu as an option as well?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Sounds like a bios set up prob;em.
<joshua__> Jordan_U,  Right I did that fisrt and I have two hard drives installed only one is being shown
<Pelo> UbuntMe,  the bios is the prog in your comp that handles the basics hardware like your mobo , video card and hdd,   you can get in in by pressing del when you boot,  just at the beginning,  if you are not familiar with it I don't recommend you play with it much,  read your computer's manual first
<bradv> UbuntMe: But I suggest you read the manual that came with your motherboard first.
<codenamekt> where is the log that shows me my original zorg.conf problem and not the log that shows stupid xorg. failsafe loading?
<Jordan_U_> joshua__, Nvm, meant that for UbuntMe
<joshua__> Jordan_U,  No grub only has Ubuntu
<Jordan_U_> UbuntMe,  So when you rebooted after "pressing the button that made it install" were you given a boot menu with Windows as an option and Ubuntu as an option as well?
<UbuntMe> ok
<UbuntMe> no
<UbuntMe> I had ubuntu befor that
<UbuntMe> I just reinstalled
<Jordan_U_> UbuntMe, You are the one trying to boot from CD, correct ? :) ( getting people mixed up )
<Creed> !alsa | Creed
<UbuntMe> yes
<Pelo> codenamekt, check in /etc/X11/   dislay the hidden files with crtl+h,  look for xorg.conf backups
<joshua__> In other flavors of linux its as easy as mounting an unmounted drive why so much work in ubuntu
<keith-> i mean should flashplugin-nonfree make my temp jump 20 degrees?
<livingdaylight> anyone use SimDock?
<Pelo> UbuntMe, try typing f8 when you boot , that usualy gives you a boot device selection menu
<keith-> it doesn't make my other laptop jump at all running kubuntu
<Pelo> keith-,  it is very demanding, it makes me jump by 5-10 degrees, on my desktop
<livingdaylight> trying to set command in SimDock to launch Firefox. I set it to firefox-bin but that doesn't launch it
<UbuntMe> I got to the thing where it says "tempararely choose boot" or whatever, so i choose cd and it just launches ubuntu
<Pelo> livingdaylight,  jsut firefox
<bradv> UbuntMe: That's too late already. Press Delete about 5 seconds before that.
<codenamekt> pelo I have a million backups problem is no matter which one i run it loads into failsafe and honestly looking at the log it doesn't seem to be even trying to load my original
<keith-> but the thing is... it doesn't stop raising the temp... i just eventually close the browser before it hits 70 degrees
<livingdaylight> Pelo, ok, thanks i try just firefox
<UbuntMe> ok
<UbuntMe> brb
<Pelo> codenamekt,  did you try reconfigureing xorg.conf ?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U_> UbuntMe, So you had just Ubuntu on the computer, and you re-installed Just Ubuntu on the computer again? ( I am asking to determine whether or not your BIOS can natively boot from CD at all or if it needed GRUB / ntldr to see the drive and boot from it )
<codenamekt> Pelo, We need to draw a line between dumbing down linux for people so they can migrate and usability
<linux99> is ubuntu 7.10 gusty ?
<Deleriu1> gutsy
<linux99> ty
<Pelo> codenamekt,  you can do anything manualy in ubuntu that you can do in any other distro
<codenamekt> cause i never had a problem with my xorg.conf files till now and i ran xgl aiglx and vesa drivers on two displays one being a 36" hdtv with dvi hdmi
<bradv> linux99: It can be windy, yes.
<Jordan_U_> codenamekt, Does it flash the screen a few times before starting safe mode? ( BTW, FailsafeX can be disabled in GDM, it is not a feature of X itself )
<codenamekt> Pelo, then why can't i see the log of what is going wrong in my original xorg.conf file?
<Pelo> codenamekt, you can also get advice in ##linux if no one here cna help , and there is also the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Deleriu1> Ok, anyone familiar with sound issues? im using Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02). Im getting no gstream or device found.
<codenamekt> This is soo simple yet so fudged by this new unbreakable xorg.
<Pelo> codenamekt,  it there is it migth be in /var/log,  I'm just a basic , fairly noobish home user,  I can'T answer everything
<Jordan_U_> codenamekt, If you run "startX" or "xinit" rather than restarting GDM it can't do anything but try to load your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knoppix_2000> Thanks Yall. My ubuntu desktop is back. I really appreciate your help. Hopefully soon, I'll be well versed enough to give back. Peace
<livingdaylight> Pelo, SimDock really chews up into the screen's real-estate, huh?
<codenamekt> Jordan_U, Thanks
<Jordan_U_> codenamekt, No capital "X" in startx, sorry
<Pelo> livingdaylight,  don't knwo I don't use it , or any dock apps
<codenamekt> i know thanks
<lain> hi!
<Pelo> lo
<gan|y|med> hi
<multivers1> Pelo & Co.:  It seems that madwifi, or atheros, or 7.10 Desktop 64 bit, or the dhclient has a bug that disallows the assignation of an IP Address via DHCP.  The only thing I didn't do was update the firmware on the the router or restart the router.
<philcz_> I have a question on dual monitors
<emma> What do I type into the command line to see what version of ubuntu I have?
<philcz_>  on gutsy using compiz
<gan|y|med> has anyone tried to compile kernel 2.6.23.1??
<Pelo> multivers1, I don't realy know much about wifi but thanks for the info I'll try to remember it for future use
<livingdaylight> Pelo, my system can't handle AWN but simdock does add a bit of glam
<larson16> does anyone know who to gett on dialup
<Deleriu1> Lol, philcz how do i activate compiz. i looked int he package manager its installed
<bradv> larson16: Please explain.
<Pelo> livingdaylight,  as a rule I don'T go in for eye candy much beyond a nice icon them and wallpaper
<Pelo> !dialup | larson16
<ubotu> larson16: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<sirdork> Pelo can you help me out again man?
<larson16> i don't know how to get on dialup
<Pelo> sirdork, do I have to ? ;-)
<philcz_> I got Compiz running great on a signal monitor 3D stuff look great
<NemesisD> hi all, i am unable to boot to windows normally and have to use recovery mode. when i do that I get "failed to initialize hal", any ideas?
<livingdaylight> Pelo, you're right that eye candy doesn't do much functionally but some of seem to crave it?
<Pelo> larson16, pon to connect poff to disconnect I think , it should be explained in the links I give you a minute ago
<sirdork> Pelo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614903 my problem is at the bottom
<bradv> NemesisD: You're looking for ##windows. This is #ubuntu.
<philcz_> Won't run with dual monitors I get a message will not start diver
<NemesisD> bradv, whoops, i don't know why the hell i typed that, i meant to say ubuntu
<Deleriu1> Only reason i crave it is because i sit at the pc all day doing college papers and i want something intresting to look at =P
<NemesisD> windows boots fine
<Pelo> sirdork, for future refs, I realy hate having to open links when ppl could just as well type in their problems
<philcz_> Monitors are Dell 2007wp 20 inch  and a HP w2007 20inch wide
<Microsofties> anyone familiar with this error: "cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal.mtab
<bradv> NemesisD: What problem occurs when you try to boot into Ubuntu (regularly, not recovery)
<sirdork> Pelo sorry but it's an error msg that would get me kicked for flooding
<lain> hola arizalord!!
<arizalord> hola!!
<arizalord> :P
<Pelo> sirdork,  ok , those ./configure && make && make install commands,  change themn to ./configure && make && sudo make install
<larson16> ubotu i have already done that so does anyone else no anything different that i can use that will help me
<livingdaylight> hola Ubunteros!
<Pelo> skir
<NemesisD> bradv, i turned off quiet splash in grub and booted, it seems to get done loading everything and then the screen goes blank like it's going to load x but it doesn't, the keyboard is at that point unresponsive
<emma> Is there something I can type in the command line to find out what version of Ubuntu I have?
<sirdork> Pelo even if I'm in terminal under roon
<sirdork> root
<Pelo> sirdork, or break each of them apart and run  ./configure  then make then sudo make isntall
<arizalord> una pregunta.... se pueden crear salas privadas?
<Pelo> sirdork, try it
<bradv> NemesisD: Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 at that point to see what error messages are occuring.
<UbuntMe> Blarggg, it dient work...
<Pelo> !es | arizalord
<ubotu> arizalord: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<joeb3_> emma, cat /etc/*release*
<Pelo> sirdork, that's my best guess at this point
<YummyCake> Hi! Where can i get ATI drivers for Ubuntu
<NemesisD> bradv, keyboard is unresponsive at that point, ctrl alt f1 had no effect
<sirdork> Pelo it dies at make
<bradv> !ati | YummyCake
<ubotu> YummyCake: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> sirdork, do it one by one
<Pelo> get any error msg in /configure ?
<bradv> NemesisD: I mean before that, when you first see the splash screen come up.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> hi
<arizalord> can i create private rooms??
<sirdork> Pelo I  did it one by one and it died at make
<emma> joeb2_ hey well done that worked
<NemesisD> bradv, i'm pretty sure i tried that too to no effect but to be certain i'll do that now, be back in a minute
<UbuntMe> guys, I still cant boot from a cd
<emma> joeb3_,  sorry, well done, that worked.
<joeb3_> emma, thanks
<Pelo> sirdork, open that dir using nautilus,  look for a install file ,  read it
<riotkittie> I'm picking up a cheap laptop on Friday. I was wondering if anyone had personal experience with Ubuntu  on toshibas, compaqs, or sonys, and could recommend or warn against any of the brands. i know it will vary from machine to machine within brand, but... <shrug>
<arizalord> can i create private rooms??
<emma> I have ubuntu 7.04. What should I make of this?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have strange problem upon wireless network. I have two laptops. One is using Ubuntu and another is using Microsoft Windows. Both of them can be connected through wireless network. Both of them able to get the right ip address, netmask address, default gateway, and dns server. but why the one with Ubuntu able to go to the net, and the other one could not go to the net?
<Pelo> arizalord, just type /join #arizlord
<Microsofties> UbuntMe, corrected boot priority?
<lain> hola!!
<UbuntMe> yes
<UbuntMe> it wasent  wrong
<Pelo> !es | lain
<ubotu> lain: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> in addition, there is no restriction at all in this network.
<AdemoS> Pelo: I just installed from Ubuntu 7.10, the cd booted into live CD. I went to install, choose a guided-complete partion on a completely empty, working haddisk, all defaults, install ended with no errors, restarted without disc and on boot?..."Error Loading OS"
<sirdork> Pelo what is nautilus ?
<Pelo> Eko_Hermiyanto,  you might have to set a static ip for your windows machine , but that is just a guess, ask in ##windows
<AdemoS> Pelo: This is the second time it happened >_<
<bradv> Eko_Hermiyanto: This channel is for ubuntu support. You need ##windows.
<Pelo> AdemoS, any other msg ?
<lain> hi...XChat support camera?
<AdemoS> Pelo: No, that's what kills me, it just says that
<emma> I seem to have Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty).  Should I update to the new version? Is that worth it or would it just cause trouble?
<Pelo> sirdork,  the gui file browser
<AdemoS> Pelo: It said this last time, so I zeroed out my drive and started again
<Pelo> AdemoS, try agian
<UbuntMe> what elce can I do to make it so i can boot from a cd???
<sirdork> ah
<AdemoS> Pelo: The installer?
<Pelo> AdemoS,  how many hdd on this comp ?
<bradv> emma: Check ubuntu.com for a description of what's new in gutsy.
<AdemoS> Pelo: Two HDDs, one master, one slave. I choose the empty master
<emma> can you update without having to do a new install?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> bradv, I am sorry bro, but, I just guess that the problem is related with wireless system and not specific for operating system. I am sorry for my previous stupid question
<Pelo> AdemoS,  no other os on the comp ?
<emma> is it like updating software?
<Microsofties> UbuntMe, using legacy hardware ?
<Pelo> !upgrade | emma
<ubotu> emma: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AdemoS> Pelo: Windows XP before, but I zeroed out to empty the drive, so it's gone now
<UbuntMe> whats lagacy?
<Pelo> AdemoS, what kind of hdd is it ? ide or sata ?
<UbuntMe> i have a lenovo laptop
<AdemoS> Pelo: IDE, Maxtor
<odd> Hello, I am having a large install issue. Well sort of large. I cannot see anything because I have the 8800gt and gutsy doesn't have the drivers to support it. I tried the alternate install method but things go weird and wont install all the way
<philcz_> HMMM!! I just didn't thing getting compiz runing with dual montiors in Ubuntu 7.10 would be this difficult. Works gerat with a single monitor
<AdemoS> Pelo: 80 GB also
<bradv> UbuntMe: Your problem relates to the configuration of your BIOS. Call Lenovo tech support for help.
<lain> hey i have gutsy...but the kde packages aren't so good...this is by repositories?
<odd> i was curious as to if there is perhaps an updated gutsy release for use with the 8800gt that someone might have put out
<Pelo> AdemoS, ewwe on the maxtor but there shoudln't be any issues with that , you didnt mess with the grub stuff at the end of the install Q&A did you ?
<AdemoS> Nope, all defaults
<UbuntMe> bradv:  so, i cant fix it?
<riotkittie> odd: go weird how?
<AdemoS> Pelo: That's what kills me, I went all defaults.
<Microsofties> UbuntMe, Yep bios or incorrect cd image formatt
<sirdork> Pelo that install file doesn't help me it says nothing useful
<bradv> UbuntMe: We have given you the instructions. I'm not sure you have followed them. But we're volunteers. Lenovo has professionals.
<odd> hanging at various spots.
<odd> saying the cd isnt there
<AdemoS> Pelo: if it makes any difference the other drive is a 300 GB Seagate :P
<odd> then finding the cd. hanging again.
<Pelo> AdemoS,  hold on
<bazhang> UbuntMe: try hitting tab or the thinkpad button at startup, there you can access the bios and change what gets accessed first in boot order
<AdemoS> Pelo: okay
<odd> installed the base system. i can get to a command line.
<lain> XChat support cam?
<NemesisD> bradv, well if i do it at the beginning of the splash screen, ctrl alt f1 works, but it runs through the boot up too fast and then hangs at the blank screen when it should be starting x
<Pelo> sirdork, if you had any dependencies to isntal when you didn that howto, try going in synaptic and try installing the -dev packages of those dependencies as well
<UbuntMe> bradv:   i'm  sure i have..
<Shadix> Hey y'all
<Pelo> AdemoS, did you get the cd or the dvd ?
<AdemoS> Pelo: CD, burned at 24x
<AdemoS> Pelo: i386 version
<Pelo> AdemoS, burning at low speed is usualy better, but if you get the live desktop it should be ok
<AdemoS> Pelo: Yeah, that's what I thought too
<sirdork> there was only one dependencie and it is already installed
<Pelo> AdemoS, do you get as far as the grub menu or nothing at all ?
<YummyCake> How can i install beryl on Ubuntu
<Shadix> is there and quicker way to uninstall the KDE environment than to individually deselect each package in synaptics manager,
<lain> HELLO!!!...SOMEONE KNOWS IF XCHAT SUPPORT CAMERAS?
<AdemoS> Pelo: Nothing at all, just boot, search for IDE drives, then "Error Loading OS"
<Pelo> YummyCake,  you no longer have too , compiz-fusion is part of the defaulot install on gutsy
<Shadix> WHY ARE YOU YELLING?
<|Aryn|> hey guys ;)
<Pelo> AdemoS, is this another computer ? or the one you are using to talk here atm ?
<Shadix> Werd Aryn
<|Aryn|> I'm looking for the software "netspeed", but the analog one for KDE
<bradv> lain: This is not the xchat group. And you have no need to yell.
<|Aryn|> can someone help me plz?
<Pelo> |Aryn|, try asking in #kubuntu
<AdemoS> Pelo: Hah, different computer. I'd be a brave man to leave everytime I tried some advice
<lain> im not yelling i just asking fo
<Pelo> AdemoS, ok try this,  boot it up and just after the bios info hit the esc key , that should get you the boot menu,  let me know if it is there , if you do get the grub menu there might be something we can fix
<emma> lain - your question is better for #xchat
<misterecs> ARTHURARCHNIX ===> MANY PROPS, MANY THANKS, I'M UP AND ONLINE. I'm a serious NOOB, but I compiled my FIRST DRIVER EVER. Many props, many thanks!!!
<Pelo> misterecs, we can read smallcase thank you
<misterecs> and installed it just fine in "Terminal"
<AdemoS> Pelo: What do you mean by "it is there"?
<AdemoS> Pelo: I can get to the boot menu though
<Pelo> AdemoS, ok did you try booting the recovery mode ?
<AdemoS> Pelo: Ahh my bad, I was thinking of [del] key for the CMOS menu, I'll try esc now
<Pelo> AdemoS,  jst after the bios info screen
<Pelo> if you have one of those
<AdemoS|Away> Pelo: I do, will try it
<tds5016> anyone able to help me get fglrx working with dri?
<Ely> Guys I would like this Blog Editor application for Linux from http://blogtk.sourceforge.net/ I have downloaded the .tar.bz2 ball, now how do I install this on Unbuntu?
<Ely> thanks
<tds5016> anyone?
<Hadeshorn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linux99> i need help installing awn
<Pelo> Ely,  you will first need to install build essential  in the terminal sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tonelow> i have libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/firefox-2.0.0.9/plugins and ~/.mozilla/plugins but no go, any hints?
<Ely> Pelo ok thanks let me try that
<Hadeshorn> hey im getting this error: glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<NemesisD> bradv, wheredja go?
<Hadeshorn> how do i fix this?
<Pelo> Ely,  for get it ,  you can install it from the repos I just checked, j ust type  sudo apt-get install blogtk
<g[r]eek> Hi how do I skype in ubuntu? I am using 7.10.
<Pelo> Hadeshorn, open synaptic , search for libgl and install what you find
<Hadeshorn> Pelo thanks
<Pelo> !skipe | g[r]eek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skipe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikosA> Greetings to all ubuntu-users! Allthough I use ubuntu almost 2 years now, I never had a look in IRC
<Hadeshorn> hey greeek, go to skype.com
<Pelo> !skype | g[r]eek
<ubotu> g[r]eek: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<|Aryn|> yea, I already did, Pelo, but no one there... thx anyway
<g[r]eek> Thanks
<Hadeshorn> they have a deb for linux and it works gangbusters
<g[r]eek> Bibi
<Hadeshorn> even webcams work out of the box (mostly)
<NemesisD> uuugh
<g[r]eek> Ok
<Ely> Pelo, it looks like it finished
<Ely> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ely> oops
<Ely> now what?
<Ely> it asked me to insert the Ubuntu CD and then press enter I did and installed the essensial package
<Pelo> Ely,  you won,t need it , I just checked blogtk is in the repos, you don't need to compile it  , just type sudo apt-get install blogtk
<nikosA> I try to run thuban but no luck! Does anyone has a clue about this: The following version errors were detected:
<nikosA>      Thuban was compiled with wx 2.6.3 but wxPython is 2.8.4.0
<linux99> Can somebody help me install AWN?
<d1n0> I'm having problems with Ubuntu! i've got a logitech dinovo edge keyboard and a mx1000 laser that came with dinovo laser set a couple years ago, both are running on bluetooth, but mx1000 wont work in ubuntu when edge is connected! this is a problem i had in 7.04 too, but couldnt find any other solutions then install Xubuntu! but i wanna use Ubuntu now! ANYONE, HELP?!??!
<Shadix>  
<danieldunn> can anyone help me with a quick python issue
<AdemoS> Pelo: Okay --- 1.) [esc] key doesn't get any response 2.) [del] key gets me to my CMOS, but what am I looking for?
<slimjimflim> does anyone have any good docs on gutsy + postfix + dovecot?
<Pelo> !awn > linux99
<danieldunn> i am having issues running a script as a executable.
<Ely> ok let me check I just installed the essential package that
<Ely> is that bad or good?
<BUDD}{A> i have been looking every were for GAIA icons for ubuntu can anyone help me
<AdemoS> Pelo: I mean BIOS not CMOS
<Cpudan80> Anyone know why the menus/program windows in ubuntu leave strange lines on the desktop?
<distatica> Anyone here use GTKatalog? It keeps scanning until it looks like it reaches 100%, then it starts at the beginning again. I'm wondering if this is normal behaviour.. Sorry, there isn't a channel for that program.
<Cpudan80> I think it might be my vid card, it's an ATI Radeon 9600.... anybody know if there is a fix?
<Pelo> AdemoS,  you do get taht you are not suppose to type esc right away you need to wait untill the bios stuf is done, once all the hdds and crap have been detected , like typing F8 in widows to get the boot menu choicews to boot the safe mode, just before the os loads
<Pelo> AdemoS, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<AdemoS> Pelo: Okay, I'll try it right after IDE detect
<Pelo> AdemoS, if that doesn'T work I suggest you burn the cd again at 1x and see if that works better
<Ely> Pelo it just installed, thanks a lot!
<Pelo> afk , 2 min
<Ely> now what is this essential package I just installed for? what is it good for?
<sirdork> can someone please help me with installing alsa from source
<Pelo> Ely,  no problems for future refs , when looking for a new app allways check in add/remove first,  lost of stuff in there
<d1n0> I'm having problems with Ubuntu! i've got a logitech dinovo edge keyboard and a mx1000 laser that came with dinovo laser set a couple years ago, both are running on bluetooth, but mx1000 wont work in ubuntu when edge is connected! this is a problem i had in 7.04 too, but couldnt find any other solutions then install Xubuntu! but i wanna use Ubuntu now! ANYONE, HELP?!??!
<Ely> Pelo I did and this applet was not
<Pelo> Ely,  build-essentials is all the stuff you need to compile a package from source manualy,  keep it , it,s not wasted
<Ely> okies Pelo thanks
<Pelo> Ely,  also check in menu <system > admin > synaptic package manager
<Pelo> afk 2 min
<Ely> ok Pelo thanks, good tip
<AdemoS> Pelo: [esc] key isn't responding ---- "try it again" do you mean burn the OS to disc, then boot to livecd, then install it?
<AdemoS> Pelo: Can I install over the last install without issue?
<Pelo> AdemoS,  you can install over the last install withouth doing anything more,  the installer will format the hdd anyway
<AdemoS> Pelo: Okay good, thanks
<Pelo> AdemoS,  when I mean try again I mean burn a new cd at low speed and try installing fromthat,  but if you want you might also dl the alternate install cd and do it from that it is usualy more reliable then the live cd, it requires less resorces for the instal
<Hexstream> Hi, I'm looking for a way to specify system-wide keyboard macros. I already know how to do it with loadkeys and a string declaration but that only works in the "real" consoles, I want it to work in X. I'd want to map a key to a macro that types "()" and then the left-arrow.
<Pelo> AdemoS, but I realy suggest you burn the cd at the lowest speed you can manger
<_zach_> well that's nice
<d1n0> I'm having problems with Ubuntu! i've got a logitech dinovo edge keyboard and a mx1000 laser that came with dinovo laser set a couple years ago, both are running on bluetooth, but mx1000 wont work in ubuntu when edge is connected! this is a problem i had in 7.04 too, but couldnt find any other solutions then install Xubuntu! but i wanna use Ubuntu now! ANYONE, HELP?!??!
<linux99> how do i open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<_zach_> should I install my ATI drivers by hand... the fglrx installed using restricted modules isn't really working out perfectly with xfce
<emma> Hexstream,  that would be a useful macro for someone who is programing in a lisp dialect.
<Nwallins|home> linux: emacs $blah
<nikosA> @linux99 "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<_zach_> linux99, emacs... or vi... or nano... or gedit
<bradv> linux99: Use synaptic.
<Hexstream> emma: Guess what my favorite programming language is o_o
<_zach_> linux99, matter of preference
<jake_> Hey guys
<emma> Is it scheme?
 * dORWts smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * UGkOWNYbXrd smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * lWXbGJGetVFQ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nWpYbwI smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * eDNzrODEeQ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * XBfqvvKCWUiV smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * lCoVLZBLhlH smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * IzO smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * lWXbGJGetVFQ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * UGkOWNYbXrd smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * dORWts smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nWpYbwI smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * XBfqvvKCWUiV smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DhyeeOklR smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * rEWnVimnDzp smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * lCoVLZBLhlH smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * eDNzrODEeQ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * Bsv smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nPk smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * Alina19 smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * inOdQbAudvRS smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nZhOxKoEN smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * IzO smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * WpHFTqkgWPH smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DhyeeOklR smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * eAMmbRWt smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * SvHF smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * OkKRTdOZwysr smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * MxvUk smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * lZvaNZzGatHm smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * lZvaNZzGatHm smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * rEWnVimnDzp smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * MxvUk smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nPk smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * SvHF smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nZhOxKoEN smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * WpHFTqkgWPH smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * pfeiNawPVyON smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * fOLtDnfC smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nzAvSVBoL smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nzAvSVBoL smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * TGAgMfFY smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * TGAgMfFY smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * GoYrDwuZx smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * GoYrDwuZx smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * PwplhSfb smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * PwplhSfb smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * xcJrLP smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * xcJrLP smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * UGRXFGZbzDge smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * UGRXFGZbzDge smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DnREad smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DnREad smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * puTtEVskMH smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * puTtEVskMH smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * KVutJ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * KVutJ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * NLvpMQjwsB smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * NLvpMQjwsB smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * iwVfjbARnqhe smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * iwVfjbARnqhe smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * PGs smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * PGs smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nbo smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nbo smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * GkXflqajc smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * GkXflqajc smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * ftqktuwxv smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * ftqktuwxv smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * Ijjrc smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * Ijjrc smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * fSwtrQWzP smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * fSwtrQWzP smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
<AndrewB> !ops
 * UGkOWNYbXrd smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * lWXbGJGetVFQ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DVwhRM smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DVwhRM smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nWpYbwI smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * dORWts smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * XBfqvvKCWUiV smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * SDQByb smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * SDQByb smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * lCoVLZBLhlH smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * bJAwB smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * bJAwB smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * IzO smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DKSc smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DKSc smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * eDNzrODEeQ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
<linux99> omg
 * cxWTgff smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * cxWTgff smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * MxvUk smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * SvHF smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * TGAgMfFY smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
<linux99> stop
 * DhyeeOklR smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * PwplhSfb smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * TUd smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * TUd smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * TUd smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * zpuhWZGnq smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * zpuhWZGnq smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nPk smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * UGRXFGZbzDge smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nZhOxKoEN smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * WLupVTIn smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * WLupVTIn smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * WLupVTIn smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * OfNwgqr smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * OfNwgqr smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * Bsv smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * Bsv smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * lZvaNZzGatHm smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * WpHFTqkgWPH smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * puTtEVskMH smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * rEWnVimnDzp smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * BAlQbaldW smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * BAlQbaldW smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * BAlQbaldW smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * PGs smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * VhldB smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * VhldB smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * VhldB smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * Ijjrc smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DnREad smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * KVutJ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * GkXflqajc smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nbo smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * ZmmiKClR smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * ZmmiKClR smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * ZmmiKClR smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * HRrby smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * HRrby smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * HRrby smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * GoYrDwuZx smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * NLvpMQjwsB smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * xcJrLP smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * Alina19 smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * Alina19 smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * eAMmbRWt smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * eAMmbRWt smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * fSwtrQWzP smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DKSc smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * bJAwB smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * iwVfjbARnqhe smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * SDQByb smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * zpuhWZGnq smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * evgrsxcXt smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * evgrsxcXt smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * evgrsxcXt smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * DVwhRM smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * cxWTgff smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
<AndrewB> !ops
<stdin> !staff
 * pfeiNawPVyON smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * pfeiNawPVyON smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * nzAvSVBoL smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
<_zach_> !op
 * oGJLF smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * oGJLF smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * oGJLF smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * OfNwgqr smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * itUASJ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * itUASJ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * itUASJ smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * agSkEmJHPg smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * agSkEmJHPg smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
 * agSkEmJHPg smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
 * ftqktuwxv smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D smiles :D :D :) {:D 
<emma> ops!
<Ashfire908> !ops
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Ashfire908> lol
<nixternal> go go go!
<Hexstream> emma: Common Lisp
<Pelo> damit I donT' knwo how to deal with this stuff
<BUDD}{A> i have been looking every were for GAIA icons for ubuntu can anyone help me
<bazhang> what was that?
<Nwallins|home> yay quux
<aubade> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay bot flood.
<Ashfire908> pelo: +m and kiiiiiicccckkkkk......
<nixternal> Pelo: freenode is dealing with it
<AdemoS> Pelo: The slowest I can burn is 8x
<Pelo> AdemoS, 8x would do well
<tonelow> i have libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/firefox-2.0.0.9/plugins owned by root and ~/.mozilla/plugins owned by user but no go, any hints?
<AdemoS> Pelo: Thanks, will try that
<quux> Nwallins|home, I showed up late; another staffer fixed it
<nikosA> What happened?
<Ashfire908> lol #ubuntu always gets hit after #wikipedia.
<Pelo> nixternal, the only think I know to do in cases like this is +i
<Cpudan80> quux: Looks like flood bots
 * Pelo doesn'T deserve to be an op 
<bazhang> not so
<Daniel_Bush> I heard that the Freenode trolls attack #wikipedia, then #ubuntu, and #wikipedia just got attacked, so I'm here to watch
<Nwallins|home> quux: it's all good
<Cpudan80> Pelo: You just need better scripts!
<sipsipclick> looks like a redhat script kiddie has a beef with ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Pelo: automate everything!
<coreymon77> anyone any good with the gimp in here
<Pelo> Cpudan80,  I just haven'T had time to learn the scripts for this channel,  I just got them yesterday
<Pelo> coreymon77, try in #gimp-user
<Paddy_EIRE> coreymon77, ask in #gimp perhaps
<Cpudan80> Pelo: Which set?
<riotkittie> aw Pelo.
<Pelo> Cpudan80, seveas's
<Cpudan80> Pelo: chanserv.py for XChat is excellent
<Cpudan80> Yeah - that's a good one
<Daniel_Bush> I've never used Linux before. I hear it's complicated to set up.
<coreymon77> Daniel_Bush: nope
<Cpudan80>  /cs <command> <user> Pelo
<Pelo> Cpudan80, I jut havenT gotten around to it yet, I work all day
<bazhang> Daniel_Bush: not really
<Ashfire908> Pelo: +m is moderated mode. mutes the idiots (along with anyone else who is not voiced or oped)
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw | Daniel_Bush
<ubotu> Daniel_Bush: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<coreymon77> Daniel_Bush: actually very easy now
<nikosA> Guys... this is an information-flood here...
<Daniel_Bush> Thanks
<Daniel_Bush> I'll bookmark the link
<Paddy_EIRE> nikosA, errr.. where
<nikosA> ;-)
<Ashfire908> hey i've read that
<bazhang> two seconds ago
<Pelo> in anycase I'm done for tonight, I got to get up way too early tomorrow,  the life of a working stiff is heck
<Nwallins|home> right here -->  <--
<nikosA> I mean that all is too fast to communicate!
<Pelo> g'night folks
<sirdork> Someone please help with an install problem
<bazhang> bye Pelo
<nikosA> Sorry, I am new!
<Daniel_Bush> My copy of XP is kind of special, though. It'd be a shame to replace it with Linux.
<Paddy_EIRE> nikosA, use your mouse wheel
<Daniel_Bush> I won it from Steve Ballmer in a chair throwing competition. Honest.
<bazhang> Daniel_Bush: you can dual boot with xp
<Nwallins|home> Daniel_Bush: save the iso and cert #
<Daniel_Bush> Really?
<nikosA> @Paddy_EIRE: thanks for the tip.
<bazhang> yup
<Daniel_Bush> So I can use both Linux and Windows on the same computer?
<bazhang> sure
<Daniel_Bush> Will I lose all my old Windows data?
<bazhang> let me get you a link
<Nwallins|home> Daniel_Bush: if you're stupid
<Paddy_EIRE> nikosA, always just follow the channel.. go with the flow :) you will be surprised what you will learn
<Cpudan80> Daniel_Bush: Just be careful
<astro76> !dualboot | Daniel_Bush
<ubotu> Daniel_Bush: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jake_> Identify
<Daniel_Bush> Thanks
<jake_> IDENTIFY
<Cpudan80> Daniel_Bush: Defrag your windows HDD before you resize the partitions
<Pici> floodbot4: change your name now please.
<Cpudan80> Or else your data might go down the toilette
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu Daniel_Bush
<Daniel_Bush> I only understood "windows," "data," and "toilet," out of that
<nikosA> Anyone can help with getting thuban to run? I get this message: The following version errors were detected:
<nikosA>      Thuban was compiled with wx 2.6.3 but wxPython is 2.8.4.0
<Nwallins|home> Daniel_Bush: please comprehend harder
<jake_> how do I register?
<jake_> or whatnot
<Pici> !register| jake_
<ubotu> jake_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Cpudan80> Daniel_Bush: You need to defrag your HDD to move all the data into one contiguous line before resizing any partitions, ask ##window for info on how to defrag
<Cpudan80> ##windows Daniel_Bush
<bazhang> he left
<jake_> I'm having the same problem on two computers, both dual monitor both nvidia cards, at some point they both started booting up in low graphics mode, and no matter what I do I can't get out of the loop, anyone have any fixes?
<coreymon77> im trying to get layers when using the "make seamless" filter in the gimp to align perfectly with eachother without having to move them to the right spot manually
<coreymon77> is there any tool that can do this
<Paddy_EIRE> coreymon77, ask in #gimp
<coreymon77> Paddy_EIRE: ive been trying
<Cpudan80> Did anyone catch my ATi question? Little lines leftover by menus on the desktop?
<coreymon77> Paddy_EIRE: nobody is answering
<Cpudan80> Is it possible to make them go away (laptop with Radeon 9600)
<Paddy_EIRE> coreymon77, you will get no help here for gimp this is the Ubuntu support channel
<bazhang> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/graphics_tools/gimp_user_manual/en/plug-in-make-seamless.html coreymon77
<nikosA> GDnight folks...
<Paddy_EIRE> coreymon77, dont expect answers immediately either
<Hobbsee> Paddy_EIRE: he's been told that a few times.  if he asks again, he'll get silenced / banned.
<linux99> Can somebody help me get the latest version of compiz
<bazhang> linux99: the latest version in the repos?
<linux99> bazhang: yes
<Shadix> is there an sudo apt-get uninstall KDE-enviroment
<bazhang> linux99: in Gutsy?
<Paddy_EIRE> Shadix, err.. sudo aptitude remove kde :P
<Hobbsee> Shadix: sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<Shadix> ah ha
<Hobbsee> Paddy_EIRE: wrong.
<jake_> I'm having troubles where Ubuntu boots in low-graphics mode.
<Paddy_EIRE> Hobbsee, how so :/
<linux99> bazhang: yes
<Hobbsee> Paddy_EIRE: because it's not aptitude, it's apt.
<bazhang> linux99: you have ccsm installed?
<linux99> bazhang: no
<Paddy_EIRE> Hobbsee, yeah aptitude is better practise
<Hobbsee> Paddy_EIRE: you can remove the metapackage - but it wont remove any of the other stuff below it.
<Nwallins|home> Hobbsee: and?
<julio3patas> have trevino come out with his repos yet?
<Hobbsee> Paddy_EIRE: until it screws up.
<Shadix> thanks
<Hobbsee> julio3patas: trevhino repos will break your system.  don't use them.
<Paddy_EIRE> Hobbsee, yeah.. and apt does not
<Paddy_EIRE> !wfm > Hobbsee
<DerangedDingo> Hobbsee: no they don't..
<Hobbsee> Paddy_EIRE: well, it doesnt fail so spectacularly, anyway
<crdlb> julio3patas: ... and no to answer the question
<vlt> Hello. Anyone seen this before? `ssh` => "You don't exist, go away!"
<jake_> Anyone have any ideas for the low-graphics mode loop?
<Paddy_EIRE> Hobbsee, again wfm
<bazhang> linux99: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald gnome-compiz
<Hobbsee> Paddy_EIRE: DerangedDingo wish my repo had been put onto that list.  would have just chucked a package in to remove ~ or something.  then you'd learn better.
<julio3patas> Hobbsee: trevino, automatix and anything else will break your system so does everyone here says, reality is, it doesn't matter anything can break your system pretty sad isn't it
<Paddy_EIRE> Hobbsee, never have I had problems with aptitude like I have had with apt... aptitude is just simply better
<crdlb> bazhang: compiz and compizconfig-settings-manager will pull that all in :)
<bazhang> crdlb: thanks!
 * Hobbsee wonders how you submit a repo to trevhino.
<Nwallins|home> i've never had problems with apt.  aptitude just seems to be better at keeping system clean
<DerangedDingo> Hobbsee: i used to use trevino's repo back with edgy and everything worked fine
 * Hobbsee hopes you didn't upgrade.
<jake_> Is this the channel to ask for support?
<Cpudan80> jake_: Yes...
<bazhang> yes jake_
<linux99> bazhang:
<ArthurArchnix> !wfm | DerangedDingo
<ubotu> DerangedDingo: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<linux99> bazhang: open up private chat
<Nwallins|home> wfm! :P
<jake_> Anyone here able to help me with Ubuntu booting in low graphics mode? it keeps looping back to that error.
<bazhang> linux99: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<Cpudan80> jake_: What error?
<linux99> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> linux99: that is from the terminal, just type that in, followed by your password
<[Ely]> Pelo in the event I had to actually use this Essential package to be able to install Blogtk because it was not part of Ubuntu by default, how would I have gone about installing the program? sorry to bug you just want to learn.
<julio3patas> thing of the matter is , it is a sad that something as simple as trying to install i.e. codecs to make your system "fully functional" its dependent on something that will break it
<bazhang> !compile | [Ely]
<ubotu> [Ely]: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jake_> Cpudan80: Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. then I have the option to shutdown, configure or continue.
<jake_> and it keeps coming up on every boot.
<ArthurArchnix> julio3patas: What do you need to install that would break your system?
<Cpudan80> Any ideas why it is stuck in low gfx mode?
<jake_> and I'm stuck in 800x600 max resolution.
<Cpudan80> What's your specs?
<[Ely]> so bazhang I just get into the program folder once I have extracted it and type in !compile in the terminal ?
<jake_> it happened when I changed default monitors
<eko_hermiyanto> hello, My ubuntu system is a part of active directory domain. Because i have administrator account in the domain, previously in my network drive(in place menu in gnome panel), i could see all computers on the domain and capable to see their hard disk. But why now it always displays : the folder contents could not be displayed, sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "windows network: fb-barmgr".
<jake_> and I have the same problem on my home computer
<linux99> bazhang: thats how to update it to the latest version?
<jake_> also running dual monitors
<Paddy_EIRE> !who | Cpudan80
<bazhang> [Ely]: did you read that link?
<ubotu> Cpudan80: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[Ely]> bazhang, my bad no, let me see
<julio3patas> ArthurArchnix: i was refering to the coment that if someones uses i.e. trevinos or automatix or anything else that is not officially sanction by the ubuntu community , that they say that it will break your sys
<Ashfire908> is there a md5sum program for windows?
<Fetenfetenn> where can i find a guide to those channel commands?
<jake_> !ubotu like this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about like this? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jake_> er
<Pici> !usage | Fetenfetenn
<ubotu> Fetenfetenn: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jake_> How do I talk to someone specific?
<Cpudan80> jake_: pipe symbol
<Cpudan80> !help | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fetenfetenn> thanks, nice botty!
<bazhang> jake_: highlight their name
<jake_> !help
<Ashfire908> jake_: like this?
<linux99> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> julio3patas, the trick is Do not use system borking scripts such as automatix and unsupported repos ;) otherwise its just bad practise
<jake_> I'm confused.
<Ashfire908> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Shadix> Hobsee, I'm back.....but I still have the KDE login screen (O.o)
<jake_> !help
<ArthurArchnix> julio3patas: That's a bit of an exageration. It's just that it's not up to the same standards as Ubuntus. If you feel that the standards ubuntu sets are still low enough to break your system, you should be twice as careful of any source that can't even meet that standard.
<Pici> !msgthebot | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Nwallins|home> jake_: what is the problem with ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> Ashfire908: Yeah, there is an MD5 thing for windows, I think it's called fastMD5
<Cpudan80> Ashfire908: ##windows might have more info
<ArthurArchnix> julio3patas: Plus, there are ways to achieve things that those sources do, but that are supported.
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: often some people end up screwing up when installing something from a non-supported repo and then blame it on the package. sometimes it is the package, and sometimes the installation method is really bad (Automatix)
<jake_> Running in low-graphics mode on every boot, 800 x 600.
<Nwallins|home> jake_: have you looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<jake_> I'm still not sure how to talk to someone in particular in this room, new to linux/irc.
<jake_> I've tried some fixes that involved that file
<Paddy_EIRE> !tab | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jake_> But I'm not sure what to look for.
<jake_> !tab | Paddy_EIRE rawr
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE rawr: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<jake_> er
<jake_> :
<jake_> I'm confused.
<Nwallins|home> jake_: the monitor resolution should be easily configured.  that being said...
<jake_> I can configure it.
<jake_> then it says logoff to change it
<Cpudan80> If I'm using an ATI radeon card, shouldn't the screens and graphics screen show radeon as the driver?
<jake_> then it loops back to error
<jake_> every time.
<Nwallins|home> jake_: hm...
<Cpudan80> Right now it shows ati as the driver... (mach8, Mach32....)
<jake_> and the whole !tab thing is confusing me. I'm not sure what you mean.
<adante> hi, anybody know how to install transcode with more modules?
<adante> doesn't seem to have a couple that i need
<ArthurArchnix> jake_: Start by typing the persons name who you want to talk to, when you have enough of the name typed hit tab, it will either complete the line for you, or show you a list of how many people have a name like the one you've typed so far. In which case you need to type more letters then try hitting tab again.
<coreymon77> jake_: type the first few letters of the persons nick, and then press the tab button
<bazhang> jake_: type the first couple of letters than the tab key and the name will complete
<Shadix> Cpudan80, It works for most cards from ATI
<spasm> yo
<bazhang> hehe
<jake_> coreymon77: ah
<Cpudan80> Shadix: What does?
<Shadix> the driver
<Paddy_EIRE> jake_, sorry man its pretty clear.. begin to type the first few characters of the persons name then press tab for auto completion... I dont know how to be any clearer
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<jake_> Paddy_EIRE:  I didn't notice anyone tell me that :P
<Nwallins|home> :D
<sipsipclick> you guys should make a #ubuntu-video-help channel, you'd reduce traffic in here by 80%
<ArthurArchnix> jake_: Also, try to put all of your thoughts and comments on one line. It's preferable to do one long post than a bunch of smaller ones, which can quickly become annoying. This is called flooding.
<Paddy_EIRE> jake_, ubotu told you about 9 times ;)
<jake_> Paddy_EIRE: My bad, I'll repeat my entire problem in one post.
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
 * Nwallins|home waits...
<Shadix> sipsipclick "you guys" were and open-source community
<Cpudan80> Shadix: Which driver are you talking about?
<PP188> how do i 'turn' off programs on boot?!
<Paddy_EIRE> sipsipclick, hardly.. we dont need traffic reduced in here anyhow..
<Shadix> Cpudan80, I think I miss read your question lol
<Cpudan80> Shadix: I tried switching to the radeon one -- but when I hit test, it gave me a gray boxy type screen... is that normal?
<Shadix> no
<Cpudan80> the cursor was an X
<Paddy_EIRE> sipsipclick, explain your problem as clearly and with as much information as possible
<Cpudan80> Shadix: Didn't think so lol
<d1n0> I'm having problems with Ubuntu! i've got a logitech dinovo edge keyboard and a mx1000 laser that came with dinovo laser set a couple years ago, both are running on bluetooth, but mx1000 wont work in ubuntu when edge is connected! this is a problem i had in 7.04 too, but couldnt find any other solutions then install Xubuntu! but i wanna use Ubuntu now! ANYONE, HELP?!??!
<jake_> On two system, my home one and my friends I have the same problem of Ubuntu booting in low-graphics mode (800x600) Both systems are on nvidia cards and running dual monitors. when I change driver and or resolution it asks me to log off all users for changes to take effect, upon logging back on it loops back to the same error, "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" Both computers have the exact same problem.
<Shadix> CPUdan80, I agree with Paddy
<Paddy_EIRE> sipsipclick, also patience is a virtue, people helping in this channel are doing so out of the goodness of their hearts.. Answers are not available instantly :)
<SpeakerMania> You know how a forced check is placed on the main hard drive every 28 times or whatever? It checks, but then this happens: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/299/hpim0626yn4.jpg My password doesn't work. I was told to try a Live CD, but I get an error when I try to fun fsck about the HDD not being ext2 (it is ext3). ???
<Nwallins|home> Cpudan80: the X cursor is a primtive layer of the X desktop enviroment
<Cpudan80> Shadix: what did paddy say?
<MinusSeven> Just wondering, which do you think is more stable KDE or GNOME?
<Cpudan80> Nwallins|home: Yeah, that's why I didn't confirm the switch
<Shadix> ^^^^^read up^^^^
<sipsipclick> Paddy_EIRE, i don't have a question
<Cpudan80> Shadix: I did, it scrolled off the buffer :-/
<Nwallins|home> what is the best multi-head (2x or 4x) gfx card for ubuntu?
<s-tech> MinusSeven, both...if you have the stable version
<Paddy_EIRE> !offtopic | sipsipclick
<ubotu> sipsipclick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MinusSeven> ok
<Cpudan80> MinusSeven: Gnome is a gillion times better
<Shadix> LOL I better go to bed I'm getting buggy "Paddy_EIRE> sipsipclick, explain your problem as clearly and with as much information as possible"
<MinusSeven> gnome seems to be less gimicky
<Shadix> thought he ment you
<stunatra> Gnome is a lot simpler.
<Paddy_EIRE> Shadix, later dude
<Shadix> GN
<s-tech> Cpudan80, he asking which one is more stable than the other :D
<stunatra> and a much cleaner look.
<Cpudan80> Ok let me rephrase s-tech and MinusSeven , Gnome is more stable
<AdemoS> Guys, if I am installing Ubuntu 7.10 to a empty harddisk, do I need the "boot loader"? I was under the impression that loader is only for dual boot
<Cpudan80> AdemoS: Just accept all the defaults
<SpeakerMania> AdemoS, Yes, you need it.
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Nope. Still need the loader.
<Paddy_EIRE> AdemoS, how would your hd know what to boot ;)
<Cpudan80> AdemoS: Ubuntu will do the right thing
 * AdemoS nods
<Nwallins|home> wtf?
<Cpudan80> And yes, you need a boot loader
<stunatra> LOL
<AdemoS> Well the issue is, I installed it twice, and I keep getting "error loading os" at the end
<jake_> Paddy_EIRE: If I don't get a response should I repost my message? or keep waiting.
<stunatra> 7 messages to 1 person in a row
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | jake
<ubotu> jake: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> jake_, answers will come trust me
<MinusSeven> I downloaded Kubuntu before, it was over 4 gigs, but it looks like Ubuntu is about 650 megs
<Cpudan80> Hrm... Does anyone have trouble adding more workspaces to workspace switcher? It seems to only want to have two?
<sipsipclick> MinusSeven, you must have downloaded the dvd
<sipsipclick> MinusSeven, there's a daily build dvd version of ubuntu if you want that
<MinusSeven> is it best to download the DVD?
<Paddy_EIRE> MinusSeven, both kubuntu and ubuntu can fit on a single cd-r
<AdemoS> So the has anyone ever seen the "Error Loading OS" message before? I got it after trying two installs>
<sipsipclick> MinusSeven, no reason to
<AdemoS> Right now I am trying the install again with a 8x burned cd
<Cpudan80> I think my gfx card can't handle more workspaces lol
<MinusSeven> whats the difference between them?
<sipsipclick> MinusSeven, you don't have to download many packages (of course you'll need to download all the updates)
<d1n0> I'm having problems with Ubuntu! i've got a logitech dinovo edge keyboard and a mx1000 laser that came with dinovo laser set a couple years ago, both are running on bluetooth, but mx1000 wont work in ubuntu when edge is connected! this is a problem i had in 7.04 too, but couldnt find any other solutions then install Xubuntu! but i wanna use Ubuntu now! ANYONE, HELP?!??!
<SpeakerMania> You know how a forced check is placed on the main hard drive every 28 times or whatever? It checks, but then this happens: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/299/hpim0626yn4.jpg My password doesn't work. I was told to try a Live CD, but I get an error when I try to fun fsck about the HDD not being ext2 (it is ext3). ???
<s-tech> MinusSeven, 4 gigs? it's a DVD, ubuntu does have the DVD version, but if you have a damn great super speed connection so worth to try :)
<sipsipclick> d1n0, you can probably install without a mouse
<bazhang> d1n0: have you posted this at ubuntuforums.org?
<MinusSeven> So once installed, they're both the same?
<AdemoS> Guys, if should the bootloader be installed to hd0 or ohda? Because using defaults the formating seems to be happening on hd0
<sipsipclick> MinusSeven, Yes.
<AdemoS> *hda
<MinusSeven> its just with the CD version, I need to download more once its installed?
<sipsipclick> MinusSeven, Yes.
<MinusSeven> ok
<d1n0> sipsipclick: offcourse i can, dinovo edge got a mouse.
<AdemoS> The bootloader defaults to hd0, should I change to hda to match the formating?
<d1n0> bazhang: yeah i have, but im so fucked up that i need live help
<Hobbsee> AdemoS: hd0 is fine.
<MinusSeven> i may as well get the DVD version, I have a 1.5 megabit connection
<AdemoS> I only ask because I'm having a boot issue after install
<AdemoS> alright
<bazhang> language d1n0
<d1n0> :p
<Scariot> Is there any way to keep some of the files on my hard drive if I'm installing Ubuntu over Windows XP? (Without having to back them up on some other device)
<Q_Continuum> DVD version doesn't include more apps - just the three different CDs
<Q_Continuum> AFAIK anyway
<IdleOne> !ohmy | d1n0
<ubotu> d1n0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<d1n0> Yeah i got it :p
<MinusSeven> ok
<MinusSeven> so I should get the CD
<MinusSeven> thats cool
<bazhang> Scariot: such as your home partition?
<MinusSeven> i'll do that
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: How many discs do you have?
<sipsipclick> MinusSeven, Yeah. Get the CD. THat's all you need. YEs, CD, yes.
<DIL> Scariot, if not dual booting back up what you want to keep
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Just one, the default i386 iso
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: 7.10 version
<Scariot> I have a lot of Music on that I don't want to lose by installing Ubuntu and wiping out XP
<MinusSeven> ok, thanks
<sipsipclick> Scariot, back it up
<greencookie> phew.
<bazhang> Scariot: then set up a dual boot with xp
<Scariot> I don't want to keep some of my hard drive partitioned to xp though
<Paddy_EIRE> Scariot, bit of advice.. always backup
<bazhang> Scariot: then back up either-or
<sipsipclick> Scariot, backup everything anyway.
<MinusSeven> I can download it through my ISP, doesn't go toward my download limit
<Scariot> I don't have another hard drive to do so with
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: You have just one hard-drive?
<Paddy_EIRE> Scariot, then get some recordable dvds or an external hdd
<bazhang> or usb key Scariot
<MinusSeven> i have fedora installed now, I'll just overwrite it with ubuntu, I hope
<sipsipclick> Scariot, if you don't mind waiting ubuntu will send you free cds in the mail
<Scariot> I have an ubuntu installation cd
<DIL> Scariot: i saw a 500gb HDD for $119
<fizzle> hey
<fizzle> i need a list of repositories
<fizzle> anyone?
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Sorry for the delay in response; I have two HDD; a 80 GB master and 300 GB slave
<s-tech> fizzle, you should have it in your /etc/apt/source.list
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: I am installing to the 80 GB master
<fizzle> s-tech: all of the 3rd party repositories?
<fizzle> ok
<bazhang> fizzle: have you seen source o matic?
<fizzle> there in my apt list, but how do i update my database
<s-tech> fizzle, sudo apt-get update
<fizzle> k thank you
<s-tech> no prob :)
<fizzle> errr
<fizzle> fluxbox is not in the repository?
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: X_X It just told me I had a I/O error on my newly burned 8x disc. I guess just re-burn?
<fizzle> ive installed xubuntu but i wanna run fluxbox
<fizzle> AdemoS; yes reburn
<AdemoS> alright thanks
<fizzle> AdemoS; could be corrupt image or messed up disc
<jake_> On two system, my home one and my friends I have the same problem of Ubuntu booting in low-graphics mode (800x600) Both systems are on nvidia cards and running dual monitors. when I change driver and or resolution it asks me to log off all users for changes to take effect, upon logging back on it loops back to the same error, "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" Both computers have the exact same problem, has anyone else had this prob
<fizzle> AdemoS: also make sure your recording at the proper speed
<jake_> lem?
<AdemoS> well I burned it before at 24x with no issue
<s-tech> fizzle, never used fluxbox before
<AdemoS> so I think the image is okay
<fizzle> AdemoS: use 16x
<s-tech> fizzle, gnome satisfied me enough :)
<AdemoS> 16x is better then 8x? I thought slower was bhetter?
<fizzle> AdemoS:  linux is weird bout burning cds
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Yes. What are your plans for the two hard disks? What OS's and how will you use them etc.?
<fizzle> AdemoS: , ahh yes
<fizzle> AdemoS:  slower is better
<fizzle> AdemoS:  i thought u burned at 24x
<fizzle> AdemoS:  my bad
<fizzle> hmm i need to install drivers for my nvidia card
<AdemoS> fizzle: I did the first time, with no issue. The second time I burned at 8x and there must have been a burn issue
<fizzle> AdemoS:  ic. try 16x thats what i burn at
<slimjimflim> does anyone have any good docs on gutsy + postfix + dovecot?
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: I zeroed out my master drive that had WinXP on it, was planning to go Ubuntu full force but keep getting that "OS loading error" issue
<AdemoS> fizzle: Are you sure? Pelo told me 8x would be better
<Denyerec> anyone here using gkrellm?
<fizzle> AdemoS: well sometimes slow burning is bad though
<fizzle> AdemoS: try 16x see what happens
<jake_> Anyone know how to fix the "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode." error?
<AdemoS> fizzle: Really? o_o Okay, will try 16x
<fizzle> i suggest using k3b instead of command line, and use the auto setting
<MinusSeven> if I reinstall Windows, and it wipes out Grub, is it easy to get grub back?
<fizzle> when burning under k3b with the auto speed it works great
<Scunizi> !resolution | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Scariot> Thanks for the help folks
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Ok. To be safe them, unplug second HD. Then tell ubuntu to use entire disk. If you still encounter problems, perhaps your partition table is pooched. I'm not sure if the ubuntu installer completely deletes it. Using a live cd you should be able to write a new one.
<fizzle> neways
<fizzle> bout to install nvidia drivers
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Hmm alright, I did say entire disc last time; also I used the live cd each time to create the partion
<slimjimflim> ademos, is your livecd not seeing the hard drive?
<AdemoS> slimjimflim: My live cd is able to see both drives
<MinusSeven> got 100 MB's downloaded so far
<fizzle> ok guys im trying to install nvidia drivers.. how do i close out X
<slimjimflim> ademos, from the installer?
<Denyerec> Looking for someone who's managed to monitor an ubuntu machine from a windows machine using gkrellm.... any takers?
<AdemoS> slimjimflim: Yes, the partion manager in the installer was able to see both drives
<slimjimflim> ok, nm, thought you had a problem like one i just fixed
<AdemoS> slimjimflim: thanks anyway
<DM|> can i use firestarter in KDE instead of guarddog?
<IdleOne> DM|: yes
<DM|> yay
<sipsipclick> DM|, just don't use both
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Then you should use the live cd to delete the partition table.
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: You ran a check on the disk for errors right?
<DM|> because guarddog shuts down my internet connect, thats smarts
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Does 'use all space' do that?
<lgc> Hi! I can't get rid of a little window right on the middle of my screen: "Click on a window to force termination of the application. To cancel press <ESC>. I launched the killer app. from the panel, but can't seem to find it by name in order to kill the killer. Any ideas? Thanks.
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Yes, for the 24x burn I did, the 8x I didn't and it failed. Trying the 16x burn next
<arang2> guys there's something like a pdf password retriever/breaker for linux?
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Not sure. The fdisk manpage says not to use it to write a partition table, so you'll need to use gparted.
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: The gparted live cd is a lifesaver, everyone should have one. It's a small download, get it and burn it.
<wilberfan> evening, boys and girls...
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Well, last time I zeroed out leaving no trace of the last partion I got the same error
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Really? Well now, that is strange.
<wilberfan> anyone know how to change the Broadcast addr in Gutsy?   I don't see it in the network dialogue....
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: What program did you use to zero out? The bios wipe?
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: That's teh only reason I hestiate using gparted since it doesnt seem to be my issue
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: I used KillDisk
<Denyerec> Looking for someone who's managed to monitor an ubuntu machine from a windows machine using gkrellm.... any takers?
<DIL> Ademos: There is an option to check cd for errors
<AdemoS> Yeah, I'll use that next time
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: I've used dban, and that looks similar, but truthfully having never used it I can't find that it deletes the partition table. It may have just corrupted the partition table.
<AdemoS> So I think the plan is this, burn at 16x --- check for errors --- install and try to boot, if fails --- will try unplugging the storage drive
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Well KillDisk did it's job, Ubuntu couldn'
<AdemoS> t find the old partion tables asfter
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: KillDisk uses FreeDos though, so people around here might not like it :P
<multivers1> !Tor
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<fizzle> hey i need to install nvidia legacy drivers
<RazzoRz> Hello everyone!!..
<RazzoRz> Fizzle.. Google works well
<RazzoRz> type that in
<fizzle> RazzoRz: i just need to compile the drivers. it says i need libc and libc-headers
<fizzle> how do i install this in ubuntu
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: http://www.killdisk.com/ for more info
<scguy318> fizzle: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<AdemoS> Okay people, trying the 16x burn now, be back soon
<Dekkard> fizzle.. i think you can just install them with the restricted drivers management tool
<lgc> Does anyone know the name of the Gnome panel applets? I need to kill one...
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Like I said, gparted will be useful far into the future, it's worth a download and burn. You can try doing what you just did again, but it seems like just repeated what you did and hoping it works this time is not the best use of time.
<Dekkard> im running nvidia legacy
<scguy318> fizzle:the legacy stuff should come with the X setup I think
<oxeimon> can someone here help me adjust my gnome panels?
<oxeimon> I want to merge the top one into the bottom one...
<fizzle> scguy318: ehh i need a specific version
<scguy318> fizzle: nv module?
<scguy318> fizzle: ah k
<Dekkard> merge?
<fizzle> my card is old i use specific drivers heh
<AdemoS|Away> ArthurArchnix: hmmm, well can you give me a link for gparted?
<DM|> AdemoS if you really want to do that all you have to do is rip out the disks from the HDD and put them in the microwave :D
<oxeimon> Dekkard: I want a start-menu button like windows, and I want the clock to be at the bottom
<oxeimon> Dekkard: Ie, I basically want my taskbar to look like windows
<RazzoRz> I am running ubuntu 6.10 , i have innotek Virtualbox.. is anyone here furmiluar with this ?
<DM|> oxeimon omg wtf, why
<oxeimon> because I dont want two task bars?
<oxeimon> it's a waste of space?
<fizzle> also, anyone know what i need to do for fluxbox?
<Dekkard> so add a clock to the lower panel
<MinusSeven> I installed Kubuntu a few months ago, but found it a bit daunting compared to Fedora
<AdemoS|Away> oxeimon: You can turn off the other task bar I believe...
<MinusSeven> but, I find fedora seems to go around in circles, always major issues
<Dekkard> MinusSeven,  sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<MinusSeven> Thats why I want to give Ubuntu a go
<oxeimon> the problem is, when I add a menu to the lower panel, whenever I open up a window, it shows up *beneath* the menu, so I can't click on it
<MinusSeven> whats fluxbox?
<fizzle> Dekkard:  i did that
<Dekkard> you can delete the upper panel
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS|Away:  http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<fizzle> Dekkard: but it wasnt in my repository
<DM|> oxeimon oh , i thought u meant you want that blue piece of crap
<AdemoS|Away> ArthurArchnix: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<RazzoRz>  innotek Virtualbox.. is anyone here furmiluar with this ?
<Dekkard> what wasnt in your repository?
<oxeimon> no I just want a single taskbar that works like windows
<AdemoS|Away> ArthurArchnix: So just boot that and it'll be self-explanatory?
<Dekkard> right click on the panel and add contents to the panel
<fizzle> ahh
<fizzle> i got fluxbox heh
<fizzle> eight
<fizzle> ill brb
<Dekkard> heh
<multiverse> !Tor
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
 * Dekkard is rediscovering wmaker
<axjv> Does anyone know how to replace aiglx with xgl?
<DM|> Who can help me out for a sec with VNCSERVER setupt
<DM|> setup
<RazzoRz> Axjv.. Is this for Beryl?
<eko_hermiyanto> is there any gui tool to scan the whole network address on the network?
<multiverse> Hi, I have installed Tor and Privoxy, but when I try to use it, I can still see my IP Address.  Anyone here have experience with these tools?
<multiverse> Is there any post install configuration required?
<RazzoRz>  innotek Virtualbox.. is anyone here furmiluar with this ????
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Pretty much. You want to delete every partition you see, and then use the menus to create a new partition table, which will warn you, danger-danger will robinson, then you go ahead and do it.
<MinusSeven> i'm going to burn the iso onto a rewritable CD, that shouldn't be an issue should it?
<Dekkard> i read an article today that says that tor is being monitored by the MAN
<k1gwb> RazzoRz: I use virtualbox frequently
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Can I just delete all partion tables and let Ubuntu make the new one>
<AdemoS> ?
<RazzoRz> Great
<Luisl> Dekkard: so encrypt your data
<multiverse> Heh, THE MAN is monitoring a bunch of encrypted bits.
<Dekkard> i dont care if they monitor me
<Luisl> Dekkard: anonymity != privacy
<Dekkard> but thats offtopic :)
<MinusSeven> i must be asking stupid questions or something
<RazzoRz> Klgwb, I love it.. works well have not had a issue yet!... but for some reason my mic dont Work.. is there something i need to add to the VMX file?
<Dekkard> MinusSeven,  its not a prollem
<MinusSeven> ok
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: You should create a partition table using gparted. Dos is the default partition table.
<Dekkard> http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/11/21/1544229&from=rss
<Dekkard> about tor
<Uni_Cron> can anyone help me with this error i get when i try to install any packages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45446/
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: So I can't leave it with no pations? I thought Ubuntu makes it's own partions anyway?
<axjv> Does anyone know how to replace aiglx with xgl?
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: If I do use Gparted to make the partion, what size? Full 80 GB partion?
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: What speed should gparted be burned at?
<WuGutsyClan_> hey how can I reliably measure my upload and download speed, I am configuring Deluge
<Dekkard> try speakeasy speed test
<WuGutsyClan_> is 460kilobits per second the same sa 460k
<WuGutsyClan_> and is that a good upload speed, I have the expensive package for charter
<Dekkard> sounds like 4.6 meg down
<Dekkard> oops no it doesnt
<AdemoS> WuGutsyClan_: Use http://speedtest.net
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Sorry, in gparted you want to create a new disk label.
<fizzle> ok guys, ive installed build-essential, and ive compiled my nvidia drivers
<fizzle> now how do i get them working
<WuGutsyClan_> 4778kbps down
<fizzle> i configured them in my Xorg.conf but it doesnt want to work
<ArthurArchnix> You can leave it with no partitions, that's fine. But make a new dos disk label.
<fizzle> any extra steps?
<WuGutsyClan_> what should I be getting
<oxeimon> does anyone know how to include that wireless connectivity icon in a panel?
<Dekkard> WuGutsyClan_,  your milage may vary..
<oxeimon> I just deleted the top panel, and I've lost the wireless icon
<WuGutsyClan_> Dekkard: I pay for the good internet
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Wait, new disc label? What does that mean. ---- if I leave it with no pations, then where does this new dos disck label come in
<JeffFromOhio> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy, I've now got a DVD icon that is 'stuck' on my desktop. When I insert that CD, as second instance of the same icon appears
<JeffFromOhio> Anyone else seen that problem?
<Dekkard> WuGutsyClan_,  i pay for good with att.. that s6 meg down.. with comcast  here the good is 10 meg down.. your milage may vary
<MinusSeven> 340MB downloaded so far
<WuGutsyClan_> 4831 up, 484 down (kbps)
<RazzoRz> k1gwb: are you still here?
<WuGutsyClan_> 10 meg down is how many kbps
<MinusSeven> when I get my 8 megabit connection it'll be a lot quicker
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Boot, and delete all the partitions you see. When done, go into like file or somethign and look for create a new disk label. Do that. Then eject and reboot. Toss in your ubuntu disc and bob should be your uncle.
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: haha except for the "bob should be your uncle" part, sounds like a plan, thanks.
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: If it were me, I'd actually create four partitions after creating a new label
<MinusSeven> I have an Uncle Bob
<MinusSeven> my Dad's name is Bob too
<Dekkard> wu.. i got an idea.. why not just run deluge and let it automagically decide what speeds your running at?
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: How large is the disk?
<ari_stress> launchpad is offline :(
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: 80 GB
<Dekkard> bittornado does that.. as do most modern bt clients
<fizzle> anyone here use nvidia?
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: And you have another 300 for storage right?
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Correct
<arang2> anyone knows if there's a CAD software available for Linux?? (Something like turboCAD or AutoCAD?)
<Jordan_U_> fizzle, I am sure many here do, just ask your real question
<Dekkard> fizzle,  i use nvidia legacy.. i installed it with synap[tic.. and used the restricted drivers manager to enable the driver
<bradv> !nvidia | fizzle
<ubotu> fizzle: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<austin_> hey all, linux noob here :D
<fizzle> i want the latest legacy though
<Dekkard> dood... latest legacy is an oxymoron
<RazzoRz> Can anyone help me with my mic ussue on Virtualbox,
<Jordan_U_> arang2, IIRC there aren't any high quality option
<RazzoRz> Issue**
<fizzle> 96.43.01
<fizzle> i get better 3d performance for some reason
<arang2> Jordan_U_: hmm, whats low quality? like there's anything at all?
<austin_> does anyone know how to install pidgin?
<d1n0> I'm having problems with Ubuntu! i've got a logitech dinovo edge keyboard and a mx1000 laser that came with dinovo laser set a couple years ago, both are running on bluetooth, but mx1000 wont work in ubuntu when edge is connected! this is a problem i had in 7.04 too, but couldnt find any other solutions then install Xubuntu! but i wanna use Ubuntu now! ANYONE, HELP?!??
<Dekkard> if your card is that old.. like a tnt2 64 yer not gouing to do compiz
<fizzle> my card does compiz
<fizzle> its a geforce4 card
<Dekkard> mine doesnt
<fizzle> GeForce4 420 Go
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: My two cents: after deleting all, setting disk label, create partition on 40GB NTFS, 19GB EXT3, 19GB EXT3, 1GB Swap
<fizzle> does compiz fine
<fizzle> i had it on slackware
<Fetenfetenn> arang2 i can name a few bricscad, brlcad, cycas, freecad, gcad3d, opencascade, linuxcad
<Dekkard> than maybe you dont need legacy?
<Fetenfetenn> there are others
<Jordan_U_> arang2, Looking with apt-cache there is at least one
<multiverse> Hi, I have installed Tor and Privoxy, but when I try to use it, I can still see my IP Address.  Anyone here have experience with these tools?  Is there any post install configuration required?
<ablyss> austin_: probably you could use synaptic and search for it
<fizzle> blah
<fizzle> Dekkard:  www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: If the day comes when you want to put xp or vista on there, you've already got the space, you install and fix your mbr done. No resizing needed.
<DHINESH> Goodmorning all of u
<fizzle> Dekkard:  the 96x version is the version i need
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: of all the packages which one would be best one?
<Narissa> I got Gutsy up and runing and I acn into an issue where my PC went to hibernate, ** yes I turned that off immediatly** but now when I try to use vlc or mplayer all I get is sound, no video and it locks up the desktop, any suggestions?
<ari_stress> hello, i'm trying to print to another linux (suse), but i get this error: [Job 4] Print file was not accepted (client-error-document-format-not-supported)!
<DHINESH> How to disable firewall in ubuntu
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: I appericate the idea, and may use it for my new computer, but for this old one, just sticking to defaults.
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: You put gutsy on partition 2,
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: If I leave it plan with a dos label though, will Ubuntu make the partions itself?
<newguy> hi there, im having a little trouble getting gutsy to recognise my wireless usb adapter, ive been reading this : https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/troubleshooting.html#troubleshooting-driver  but it says use Device manager, i dont have device manager in administrator menu though :S
<AdemoS> *blank
<bradv> DHINESH: There is no firewall by default in Ubuntu. If you set one up, you can disable it with firestarter.
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: The 3rd partiion you leave blank, for other distros you may want to try, or for hardy heron so that you don't have to upgrade.
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Yes.
<Fetenfetenn> arang2 if you know CAD software then you'll judge better, i haven't work a lot with that kind of apps
<Jordan_U_> arang2, qcad looks somewhat promising from the description
<newguy> where is the "Device Manager" located?
<Fetenfetenn> there's varicad too
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: alright, for now I'll do that just to simplify things, and because I don't plan to use this old computer in the future. But I will keep gparted and try that in the future. So thanks.
<Deleriumz> Anyone able to help with a sound issue? Typical Integrated intel crap
<fizzle> brb
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: NP. Good luck.
<arang2> Jordan_U_: i dont know much about CAD it was to help a friend but i'll relay what was said here
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: thanks man
<Fetenfetenn> i searched for them while having to do a 3d model, and ended up using blender (wich rocks)
<red22> anyone with a working windows partition that automounts in ubuntu 7.10?  could you PLEASE post your fstab to a pastebin?
<austin_> where the hell is my next, next, next, finish installers???
<Jordan_U_> !ntfs | red22
<Sp3c1alK> hey
<ubotu> red22: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DHINESH> bradv: but when i trying to connect ubuntu with sftp driver from windows. It is not connected. It shows firewall is enabled
<Sp3c1alK> Which version of ubuntu do I need for a quad core machine?
<JeffFromOhio> Can anyone tell me if there is any advantage to running the linux-image-386 kernel vs the linux-image-generic kernel?
<austin_> how the hell do i compile pidgin from the source?
<Jordan_U_> austin_, Wouldn't you rather have a click twice and be done with it installer?
<crdlb> JeffFromOhio: always use -generic unless you have an ancient system
<crdlb> (ie an actual 386)
<bradv> DHINESH: Are you sure the sftp daemon is running?
<Jordan_U_> austin_, Why do you want to? It's available in the repositories.
<robdig> !patience | austin_
<ubotu> austin_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DHINESH> bradv: yes. since my installation, i didn't setup any firewall
<JeffFromOhio> crdlb: thanks. I kind of *have* to use -generic, because my wireless net card doesn't seem to work with -386
<red22> Jordan_U_: yeah ty i already have it working but i installed some package that made my fstab a little different and i want to set it like it comes by default so i don't risk losing any info.
<tyronepolleri> hello how can i add msvcr71.dll that dll to wine I already downloaded it?
<newguy> Please help, i cant seem to find "Device Manager" under System >> Aministrator but in this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/troubleshooting.html#troubleshooting-driver it says there is :S
<Sp3c1alK> Hey what version of ubuntu do I need for a quad core?
<bradv> DHINESH: How did you install sftp? Using the repositories?
<alienz> hello guyz
<JeffFromOhio> crdlb: Btw, why does ubuntu install the -386 image by default then?
<Sp3c1alK> Which version do I need for a quad core?
<Jordan_U_> newguy, It's in preferences IIRC
<crdlb> JeffFromOhio: it doesn't unless you upgraded from dapper or earlier
<Fetenfetenn> Sp3c1alK i think amd64 will do, maybe you can finetune later compiling a kernel for your platform
<Sp3c1alK> ok cool, thanks
<alienz> beryl is compatible to ubuntu
<DHINESH> bradv: sftp drive manager v1.6.3
<wilberfan> can anyone help me configure my gutsy to work with my new router?? (I can't get connected!)
<Jordan_U_> !beryl | alienz
<ubotu> alienz: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<fizzle> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<newguy> Jordan_U_ theres Hardware Information but it doesnt let me enable the wireless usb adapter :S
<red22> bradv: it turns out i just booted into windows and let it shutdown properly, then the ntfs partitions mounted happily in ubuntu. thnx for help before.
<tyronepolleri> how can i install a dll to wine
<fizzle> this is fucking retarded
<alienz> how to install compiz
<JeffFromOhio> crdlb: it installed it. Not sure
<derek_> anyone know a good postfix server setup tutorial?
<bradv> DHINESH: Check the documentation for that package.
<bradv> !ohmy | fizzle
<ubotu> fizzle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alienz> any idea intalling compiz
<bradv> red22: You're welcome. Glad to help.
<crdlb> JeffFromOhio: if you'd like some more details, read:
<crdlb> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<bradv> !compiz | alienz
<ubotu> alienz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<alienz> i can't intall my conpiz
<Jordan_U_> newguy, If the drivers are available it will be enabled automagically... unfortunately USB adaptors don't tend to be well supported, you may need to use NDISWRAPPER with windows drivers :(
<Jordan_U_> alienz, It's installed by default in Ubuntu 7.10
<Jordan_U_> newguy, You can also check in System -> Administration -> Networking
<JeffFromOhio> ok, I'll be back in a minute. Gotta find a better irc client. I just installed ircii, and I think I'm gonna go try to find chatzilla - I find it to be easier to use.
<multiverse> Hi, I have installed Tor and Privoxy, but when I try to use it, I can still see my IP Address.  Anyone here have experience with these tools?  Is there any post install configuration required?
<red22> bradv: you have a working windows partition that automounts?  if so, could you paste in your ntfs line (or pastebin, whichever)? i installed ntfs-config by someone's recommendation but it modifies fstab to something that looks different than the default. just want to set it back.
<Jordan_U_> multiverse, run "torify <command>"
<Narissa> In gutsy, I am getting audio but no video and a desktop lock up for avi / div-x files. Any IDeas?
<newguy> Jordan_U_ ah ok i have the cd and been trying to use ndisgtk, but when i choose "install windows driver" i click on the .inf file and nothing happens :S
<bradv> red22: Unfortunately I don't use Windows at all anymore. Ubuntu has gotten to the point where I don't need it. So no, sorry.
<multiverse> Jordan:  torify firefox?
<Jordan_U_> multiverse, Or set whatever program you want to use tor to use a proxy set to localhost
<Jordan_U_> multiverse, Yes
<red22> bradv: bc i'm assuming someone that knows a lot more than i do set the ubuntu ntfs mount in fstab in a safe and smart way.
<Uni_Cron> can anyone help me with this error i get when i try to install any packages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45446/
<newguy> Jordan_U_ sorry do you know any resources or how to pages that might help me, im a bit stuck :S
<DHINESH> bradv: I got the below message. Connection refused.
<DHINESH> We were able to contact the server, but it is refused your connection. Check to see if the server's
<DHINESH> SSH component is running or if a firewall is blocking the access.
<julio3patas> multiverse: you have to edit the privoxy conf file and also install the torbutton ext for firefox
<Jordan_U_> !wireless | newguy
<ubotu> newguy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Scunizi> Uni_Cron, are you running version 6.10?
<newguy> ya i checked that out, but the troubleshooting guide has me stuck :S
<bradv> red22: I would be wary of using ntfs-3g for read/write access with valuable data. The way I used to have it was with a separate fat32 (vfat) partition that was accessible from both Ubuntu and Windows.
<Fetenfetenn> Narissa what app are you using? are you using GL desktop?
<Uni_Cron> Scunizi: no, 7.04
<Narissa> Fet: I have tried this with vlc and mplayer which rn it nice once.  and no GL Desktop, thugh I am capable of using it if necessary
<Scunizi> Uni_Cron, your paste shows your repos are set for 6.10
<Jordan_U_> newguy, Using windows drivers is somewhat hit or miss though, you might want to google or search the wiki for your specifig USB adaptor
<wilberfan> I just swapped in a new router, and now gutsy won't connect anymore...
<Jordan_U_> wilberfan, Is it using DHCP?
<wilberfan> Jordan_U_: no...
<Uni_Cron> Scunizi: how can i fix that?  i get the same error when trying to install using package manager, and update manager
<bradv> DHINESH: Once again, see the configuration documentation for ssh and sftp. I have not used that since Red Hat 7.1 days... ;)
<flaccid> can anyone help me with dual display ati on gutsy?
<wilberfan> i have 2 boxes hooked into the wired router...
<red22> bradv: yeah i have a fat partition too, but i have some config files on the ntfs drive that i share between both os's.  any heaving writing i do to the fat32.  thanks for recommendation though.
<Fetenfetenn> Narissa i had trouble using GL output while Compiz is on, then tried with xv output and went fine
<Jordan_U_> wilberfan, Any reason why not?
<wilberfan> Jordan_U_: i want static ip's...
<nathan> I need help fixing ubuntu booting in low-graphics mode, it just loops back to it anytime I try to fix it.
<Fetenfetenn> have you tried different output drivers?
<Narissa> fet: Wouldn't even know where to begin
<lonran> a good uml model design tool?
<Jordan_U_> wilberfan, Is the same configuration working with other computers ( same subnet, etc ) ?
<bradv> red22: If you mount your ntfs partition readonly you'll be a lot safer. You can find howto's for fstab quite easily. Search for "ubuntu fstab ntfs" in Google.
<red22> bradv: but don't you think ntfs-3g might be pretty safe now? it's come a long way and ubuntu sets it up by default so it should be mostly stable/safe?
 * genii tries not to sip a coffee
<Fetenfetenn> in vlc go to options->prefs->video->output modules
<wilberfan> Jordan_U_: i've got sidux running on the same box--and i got IT to connect, but same settings don't help with gutsy...
<Fetenfetenn> check "Advanced options"
<Narissa> fet: am there and at advanced options
<wilberfan> Jordan_U_: XP connects on this box, too....
<Fetenfetenn> there you have a menu to select the output module
<Narissa> Fet: is my XVideo adaptor supposed to be -1?
<Fetenfetenn> try X11
<bradv> red22: Check the documentation for ntfs-3g. I'm sure you will still find plenty of warnings. But, like I said, I haven't used Windows in a long time, so you could be right.
<Narissa> fet: here goes nothing
<NemesisD> anyone know how i can install ubuntu FROM a usb drive? i can't boot properly with a cd and then all the guides I can find to make a ubuntu usb boot drive require you to boot to ubuntu from cd :/
<genii> Does gnome-vfs-obexftp install require a restart?
<Fetenfetenn> does it happen with every video format you try to play or only some?
<red22> bradv: hey, you gotta look out for your data. nothing wrong with that. i'll definitely look up the project status and see how solid they claim it to be now... you got me worried now :P
<JeffFromOhio> Anyone have any ideas how I can get rid of an 'extra' icon for a DVD that is stuck on my desktop?
<Narissa> fet: you are absolutly awesome
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: What speed should I burn Gparted-LiveCD at? 16x?
<bradv> JeffFromOhio: Can you right-click on it and select unmount?
<Fetenfetenn> did it work?
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Full speed scottie!
<JeffFromOhio> I call it extra because it still shows up after I have ejected the disk from the drive. When the disk is in the drive, there is a second instance of the same icon
<Narissa> fet: yup trainspotting plays as we speak
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: xD Are you sure? Three people just told me Ubuntu should be burned as slow as possible, does that not apply to gparted?
<JeffFromOhio> bradv: I've tried - that's the problem - the first icon goes away when I right-click it and select "eject"
<bradv> JeffFromOhio: Does it go away after a reboot?
<JeffFromOhio> bradv: Nope
<JeffFromOhio> bradv: Oh, wait a minute, I guess it did the last time I rebooted
<nathan> Anyone able to help me with my low-graphics mode problem?
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: If you had one cd to burn, and no others, and wanted to take the smallest chance possible of things going wrong, then yes, slow and steady wins the race.
<Fetenfetenn> good! that movie is double pay :)
<JeffFromOhio> bradv: I just realized I had the disk in the drive with only one icon this time.
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: That goes for all cds.
<Narissa> fet: and a keg to boot 8)
<JeffFromOhio> bradv: earlier, I really did have two and was driving me nuts :)
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: Alright, so I think 16x then, just to save myself some trouble later on
<Narissa> fet: I will be back on soon I am sure but always remember "choose life" LOL 8)
<ArthurArchnix> AdemoS: Me? I always go full speed. Sometimes I have to throw away discs.
<Deleriumz> were do i find the gdmsetup tool?
<bradv> JeffFromOhio: Try unmount it next time before you eject.
<AdemoS> ArthurArchnix: haha, I se
<Fetenfetenn> lol, ok
<multiverse> Julio:  I just reviewed the privoxy conf file and I am at a complete loss as what to do.
<red22> bradv: the thing with fstab is that there are apparently differnt ways to do functionally equivalent things.  i'll set up ntfs ro to be safe, and i'll hopefully find a default fstab from someone here to begin from the recommended ubuntu default way to do it.
<nathan>  Hello, anyone know how to fix Ubuntu booting in low-graphics mode? (800x600) it sucks!
<JeffFromOhio> bradv: I was 'ejecting' it by right-clicking the icon and selecting "eject". Isn't Ubuntu supposed to do a umount when you do that?
<multiverse> nathan:  try vga=792 in the kernel at startup
<red22> bradv:  i'm pretty sure my ntfs mount is pretty different than the default install had it.
<nathan> ok thanks
<JeffFromOhio> nathan: have you tried opening System > Preferences > Resolution?
<newguy> Jordan_U_ ok i found the site for my wireless adapter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) but however i have troubles
<nathan> JeffFromOhio: Yeah I have, no matter what settings I change, or graphics drivers when I reboot for the settings to take effect it defaults back to the error message.
<bradv> red22: fstab takes a little bit of time to learn, but it's totally worth it to study it. "man fstab" and "man mount" will tell you most things you need to learn. Then you can sit here and answer a third of the questions that come through here. ;)
<nathan> multiverse: I'll go try vga=792 I'll be right back if that doesn't work.
<multiverse> good luck
<newguy> Jordan_U_ ok i got sudo ndiswrapper -i athfmwdl.inf  after that command i got installing athfmwdl ...
<newguy> couldn't open athfmwdl.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 181.
<bradv> JeffFromOhio: That should work fine, yes. I have no idea what the problem is. Sounds like an aesthetic issue though that's not worth worrying about.
<Cpudan80> Is there some kind of battery charge threshold built into ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> Like ehh, will the battery only charge when < x% remains?
<red22> bradv: hehe yeah i know, i've read them often but i forget soon bc i set things right and forget about it til a year later when things break again :(
<JeffFromOhio> bradv: well, it does seem to have gone away with my last reboot. Just hadn't realized it right away. Anyhow, thanks
<red22> anyone here have a working windows partition that automounts in ubuntu? can you please paste ntfs line or pastebin your /etc/fstab file PLEASE? ty.
<DShepherd> how can i disable compiz from the cli?
<Fetenfetenn> Dshepherd sudo killall compiz.real
<nathan> multiverse: Hey, no luck vga=792 in kernel line didn't change anything.
<red22> DShepherd: apt-get remove compiz (just kidding, it will get the job done, but don't do this :)
<DShepherd> Fetenfetenn: is there anyway i can stop compiz from starting up from the commandline. I think its missing with my gnome session.
<DShepherd> red22: =P
<multiverse> What's the error again?
<MinusSeven> 604 MB's downloaded
<nathan> multiverse: Any other ideas?
<Fetenfetenn> DShepherd, readup to my answer
<multiverse> nathan:  what's the error again?
 * DShepherd looks up
<DShepherd> Fetenfetenn: i saw that answer already. that will just kill the process.
<MinusSeven> I wish Flight Simulator 2004 would run in Ubuntu
<MinusSeven> I'd give microsoft the flick
<DShepherd> Fetenfetenn: i want to know how to disable compiz startup when the gnome session starts.. from the commandline..
<nathan> multiverse: The error is: "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode." with the buttons Shutdown Configure and Continue, Configure takes me to screen and graphics setup. no matter what graphics settings I change, when I reboot it goes back to 800x600 resolution and the same error message.
<bradv> MinusSeven: Check out gl-117
<Fetenfetenn> DShepherd: i see, sorry i'm checking that
<DShepherd> Fetenfetenn: that's kool. no need to be sorry
<DShepherd> !fixres | nathan, have a go at that
<ubotu> nathan, have a go at that: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Microsofties> hey i use virtualbox any ideas how i can move files from one OS to another, ie drag n drope feature
<bradv> Microsofties: Check out the shared folders option. The VirtualBox documentation is really good on that.
<Vuen> Anyone here set up qemu with samba?
<MinusSeven> ok
<Vuen> I'd like to set up a folder that I can access within Windows on Qemu
<Microsofties> bradv, yea i thought so but linux shared folder to windows..thts gonna be a bit of a hussle
<nathan> DShepherd: When I follow the first instructions on there to auto detect, the very first command gives me an error in terminal.
<bradv> Microsofties: Not at all. Took me five minutes. Check out http://www.virtualbox.org/download/UserManual.pdf
<Vuen> but I'm sharing other folders with other computers in my house using samba, and I don't want them to be able to see the folder.
<Vuen> Anyone know how I can accomplish this?
<MinusSeven> 650MB downloaded
<MinusSeven> not much to go
<multiverse> Nathan, also check the manufacturer and model of your graphics card, and see if it requires a "Restricted Driver"
<Microsofties> bradv, cheers
<bradv> Vuen: Put it in a different group.
<DM|> my SSH refuses to connect, any common problems people know?
<DM|> nm just got it
<DShepherd> Fetenfetenn: hmm I dont think compiz is my problem
<DShepherd> Fetenfetenn: not sure what is though
<nathan> multiverse: it's an NVIDIA GeForce 7950, 512 ram. and it does have a restricted driver, but when I select to use that driver upon rebooting it defaults back to the same error and low resolution, and the vesa driver.
<MinusSeven> brb
<multiverse> Have you reviewed NVIDIA's bug system?  Sometimes solutions appear there, but aren't broadly communicated.
<jdhanley> I downloaded the ubuntu 7.10 iso and burned to cd. When I try to boot into it, I get the install menu. When I hit enter, I get "read error" on my cd-rom. But I've tried several cd-roms
<multiverse> Not often, I admit.
<Fetenfetenn> DShepherd can you get into X? Gdm?
<genii> !arp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DShepherd> Fetenfetenn: not pass the login screen
<genii> Hmm
<jdhanley> Anyone have this happen to them?
<Fetenfetenn> tried with failsafe session?
<Vuen> bradv: group? what do you mean?
<nathan> DShepherd: on that fixvideoresolutionhowto sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf gives me the following error in terminal: "cp: missing destination file operand after '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<jdhanley> It happens with new fedora iso too.
<DShepherd> Fetenfetenn: hmm. no, let me try that
<bradv> jdhanley: Did you check the md5sum of the iso file before you burned it?
<jdhanley> yes. The md5sum checks out ok according to Ubuntu hash
<bradv> Vuen: Permissions. Users and Groups. Or do you all log in as the same user??
<robdig> jdhanley: burning at a slower speed sometimes helps
<bradv> jdhanley: Then you probably have a drive issue. Try a different cdrom drive.
<jdhanley> I burned at 12x.
<Vuen> bradv: what? i'm the only person that uses this computer.
<jdhanley> I've tried about 5 different cd-rom drives.
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: I burned at 4x
<bradv> Vuen: You said other people used it remotely?
<DShepherd> nathan: cp thingy-your-copying new-name-of-copied-item
<DShepherd> nathan: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup # try that
<Jack_Sparrow>  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<nathan> DShepherd: seperated by a space? such as sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf -backup  ?
<jdhanley> Somene suggested that maybe the installer doesn't have drivers for my motherboard. Does that sound like a possibility?
<Vuen> bradv: no. I share files with other computers using samba. I also want to use samba to share a folder with my virtual machine in qemu, but i don't want the other computers to be able to see that folder.
<Jack_Sparrow> cut and shift paste
<DShepherd> nathan: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup # just like this. no space
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: Have you tried F6 at the boot menu then options like noapic
<red22> Microsofties:  do you have ubuntu 7.10 and windows partitions? can you please share with me your nfts line of /etc/fstab?
<multiverse> nathan: that's right
<DShepherd> Fetenfetenn: failsafe seems to be failing
<Microsofties> red22, i dont use ubuntu. but i can help you with fstab
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow, no I haven't. I'll try that. I do know that whatever option I choose form the menu, I get the same error.
<bradv> Vuen: You can set up permissions in samba, so that only certain users can see certain folders. Its the same problem as saying that you want one computer to be able to see one folder, and another computer to be able to see a different set of folders.
<Dr_willis> Failsafe failing.. thats very... zen.
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: What was the error
<Deleriumz> If i dont have sound, Would a usb sound adapter work?  im using (Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Deleriumz> )
<genii> ubotu remember coffee is a caffeinated beverage usually made by passing hot water through ground-up roasted coffee beans. Common flavouring additives are milk or cream (occasionally coffee whitener), sugar (or artificial sweeteners). Not to be confused with !java
<bradv> Vuen: Alternately, use VirtualBox instead of QEMU. It shared folders with the guest OS without using samba.
<jdhanley> It was an "error reading cd" (I can't remember the exact wording.
<Dr_willis> Vuen,  i do recall that samba can have shares to specific machines only. But i never used that feature. May want to check the 'using samba book' in the samba-doc package
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: Did you do self test for errors
<bradv> !offtopic | genii
<ubotu> genii: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flypp3r> Is there anyone who know "iptables" and can give me a hand in a private chat?
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: I saw they mentioned md5 checksum,  you verified that?
<genii> bradv: Thanks for the reminder
<Fetenfetenn> DShepherd maybe there's something in /var/log/Xorg.0.log that can help to figure out something
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean by "self test"? I did verify the md5 checksum. It is fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: Did you verify the md5 of the burned cd not just the file before you burned it
<red22> Microsofties: thanks for the offer. i have everything working, but i really just wanted to compare my fstab to the ubuntu default, just to be on the safe side.  things seem to be working, but i'm sure my current fstab looks different than the default (which also worked)
<DShepherd> Fetenfetenn: ok,, let me check there
<cabroni_> Are a program that is similar to GoldWave!??!?!?!??!!
<scguy318> cabroni_: what's GoldWave?
<jdhanley> JackSparrow: no I didn't on the burned cd. How do I do that on the cd?
<Microsofties> red22, ah ohk. :)
<cabroni_> an Comer$ial  audio Editor
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: I use a free program for windows
<flypp3r> Is there anyone who can help me with iptables?
<scguy318> cabroni_: alternatives are Audcaity
<scguy318> *Audacity
<scguy318> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> flypp3r: what is the problem with your firewall
<red22> Microsofties: very kind of you though, ty.
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: I don't run Windows. Is there something in Linux I can use?
<dragonmc> hey guys, I bought a new computer and want to move the ubuntu installation from my old computer to the new one.  can i just pop in the hard drive on the new computer and have it work?
<scguy318> cabroni_: Audacity is one, theres probably others, have a look see at Ubuntu Studio packages
<cabroni_> i prove audacity, but too long to learn,
<genii> red22: The problem is that there is no standard fstab file, since ppl install to different partitions or drives, have various other oses, etc. Also if using uuid no two ever should be identical
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: if you have a running linux system you can make a new iso from it and get an md5 that way
<scguy318> cabroni_: then look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<red22> genii: yeah, but other than the specific uuid, ubuntu sets the same default mount options for a windows ntfs partition. i don't wanna copy paste your line, just to compare mount options.
<joshua__> why arent any of my hard drives listed in the /mnt directory?
<red22> genii: that is, compare my current mount options vs the default that ubuntu sets up
<cabroni_> i love xmms, but how can i configure it to set as default player??
<joshua__> is there a way to mount in a gui?
<bradv> red22: ro,nosuid,users,auto,umask=666 should work
<tdrus1> I need help with man rsync. I want to transfer from my cameras disk to my computer. I changed directories to /media/disk/DCIM (where the cameras pictures are), then ran rsync -t *.jpg foo:/home/tyler/Test . This didn't work. It said ssh:foo: Name or service not known. What is supposed to be in foo?
<red22> bradv: this is the current line:   UUID=AE442C6E442C3B89 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<neil_d> can you use wildcards in for files to extract with the tar command ?
<genii> red22: eg: on my 7.10 box with vista partition mounted  UUID=7CB2CCD5B2CC94D4 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<bradv> red22: Sorry, my options were with ntfs, not ntfs-3g. (Like I said I've never used it.)
<cabroni_> and xmms dont play .mp4 files in default mode, how can i fix it? :O
<Fetenfetenn> cabroni_, right click on an audio file, select properties->open with
<genii> red22: 7.10 has builtin ntfs support, I don't think 3g is used as mount option anymore
<red22> bradv: np ty.
<red22> genii: eek. now i'm really worried.. your line that you posted you didn't modify at all? just as ubuntu detected things by default?
<genii> red22: It's exactly as the system installed it
<joshua__> is there a way to mount in a gui?
<joshua__> is there a way to mount in a gui?
<joshua__> why arent any of my hard drives listed in the /mnt directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scguy318> joshua__: /media?
<genii> because they are in the media dir
<red22> genii: alright thanks, that's what i was looking for to compare. i can't remember but i must have installed ntfs-3g manually myself then...?
<cabroni_> xmms neither play .m4a
<joshua__> scguy318,  oddly not there either
<genii> red22: Or if upgraded, remnant of 7.04 etc
<joshua__> all my other linux flavors see them
<krux0> apt-get install xmms-mp4
<cabroni_> but Totem can play it
<domor> Can somoene help me with my geforce 8500 gt problem that i can;t seem to solve
<Japheth> Hi folks, I need a hand (bet noone ever comes in here for that...)
<red22> ah ok. could be. i'll read up and see if use the type of fstab line you posted. thanks :)
<Fetenfetenn> dunno i use audacious
<krux0> cabroni, apt-get install xmms-mp4
<Japheth> Anyone know how to install Ubuntu (Server) 7.10 to RAID1?
<dragonmc> i bought a new computer and want to move the ubuntu installation from my old one to the new one.  can i get away with taking the old system's hard drive, putting it in the new system, and booting from it?
<d1n0> I'm having problems with Ubuntu! i've got a logitech dinovo edge keyboard and a mx1000 laser that came with dinovo laser set a couple years ago, both are running on bluetooth, but mx1000 wont work in ubuntu when edge is connected! this is a problem i had in 7.04 too, but couldnt find any other solutions then install Xubuntu! but i wanna use Ubuntu now! ANYONE, help? /msg me
<cabroni_> :D thanks all
<genii> dragonmc: Not usually
<bradv> dragonmc: Possibly. Try it and report back.
<Jack_Sparrow> dragonmc: It works much easier than moving a windows install
<genii> !clone | dragonmc
<ubotu> dragonmc: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> dragonmc: Keys are NOT to add another drive or partition in the process
<dragonmc> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> dragonmc: If you burn /var/cache/apt/archives to a disk you wont need to dl everything again
<Japheth> anyone able to help with installing 7.10 on RAID1 please?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nevhood> Hello, I am trying to install an audio driver.  When I do so, I get an error message: checking for libasound headers version >= 1.0.12... not present.  What can I do?
<Dr_willis> nevhood,  you did install the libasound-dev package?
<nevhood> Dr_willis - i don't think so
<nevhood> Dr_willis - i'll try
<Japheth> ubotu: thanks, will check those out
<Dr_willis> nevhood,  yep do an 'apt-cache search libasound ' and look for a whtever-dev package
<hal9k2010> need help  to open wmv with vlc
<hal9k2010> vlc open mpegs ok but having trouble with wmv... any help with this ?
<marko> happenings ?
<scguy318> !bot | Japheth
<ubotu> Japheth: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<marko> vlc is crap
<Dr_willis> hal9k2010,  a lot can depend on the codec the wmv is using.
<Learning-Ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow, Does burning the files from apt/cache update synaptic when copied back?
<Japheth> ah, oops, thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> marko: Not appreciated
<marko> goot Ja
<Dr_willis> gotta love useless comments. :)
<nevhood> ali@ali-laptop:~/Desktop/realtek-linux-audiopack-4.07a$ apt-cache search libasound
<nevhood> libalsa-ocaml - OCaml bindings for the ALSA library
<nevhood> libalsa-ocaml-dev - OCaml bindings for the ALSA library
<nevhood> gimp - The GNU Image Manipulation Program
<nevhood> libasound2 - ALSA library
<nevhood> ali@ali-laptop:~/Desktop/realtek-linux-audiopack-4.07a$
<Japheth> and scguy318 thank you also
<Jack_Sparrow> Learning-Ubuntu: You can add the cd as a source or copy them to the same folder in the new install
<nevhood> Dr_willis - seems like it's already installed, no?
<bradv> !pastebin | nevhood
<ubotu> nevhood: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> ive seen some.. err.. lets just say..  interesting wmv video files  - that have 'malware' codecs - that wont play in vlc. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nevhood: Please dont do that.. use the pastebin
<hal9k2010> drwillis   i am very new to linux i am only 48 hrs old in this
<Dr_willis> nevhood,  search is NOT showing a list of whats installed.
<hal9k2010> what is the codec ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> hal9k2010,  install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' for a start, and try the other media players out. some wmv's may not be playable.
<arang2> guys how was that app thats like rythmbox but has a blue wolf icon in the system tray and that many love? i somehow im suffering alzhaimer or something cos i cant remember the name
<nevhood> Sorry about hte code
<nevhood> *the
<nevhood> Dr_willis - then, what do i do?
<marko> i use this one  sudo apt get install ui-xine.. much better.. them use xinelibs in whatever
<hal9k2010> drwillis ... where i get the restricted extras ?
<bradv> hal9k2010: Some wmv codecs are not playable in Linux, as they require specialized programs to be installed in Windows, which are typically full of spyware and other malware. Look for avi files and mpegs if you can instead of wmv's.
<marko> xine-ui
<Dr_willis> nevhood,  install the package.. :) if its allready installed it wont hurt anything.
<Learning-Ubuntu> arang2, Amarok
<Dr_willis> hal9k2010,  its in the repositories/package manager tool.
<hal9k2010> thanks bradv
<nevhood> Dr_willis - Sorry, I'm brand-new with Linux, how do I install the package?
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> ubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<arang2> Learning-Ubuntu: great! yea that one god my brain is fried
<nevhood> is it sudo-apt get something or other?
<Sp3c1alK> When trying to install ubuntu on my partitioned hard drive, I get some weird error. It loads the splash screen but weont go any farther
<marko> totem is the ever best n networkstreas en very good in other situationes
<scguy318> nevhood: sudo apt-get install ...
<hal9k2010> thanks all
<Dr_willis> nevhood,  now would be a good time to read some ubuntu beginners guides.  "sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME" is one way. or use the synaptic package manager tool.
<marko> gstreamer
<nevhood> Dr_willis - will do
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<mac_> 大家中午好
<Jack_Sparrow> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> speaking of Media players.. i noticed today that mplayer will play a lot of my videos.. and 'smplayer
<Dr_willis> speaking of Media players.. i noticed today that mplayer will play a lot of my videos.. and 'smplayer' wont play ANY of them. :)
<nevhood> Dr_willis: libasound2 is already the newest version.
<Dr_willis> !info smplayer
<ubotu> smplayer: complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.20-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 816 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<nevhood> Dr_willis: i believe I already installed it before.
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, You might want to take a peak at www.ubuntuguide.org it has helped me alot :)
<nevhood> or it might have came pre-installed
<marko> Dr_willis: neweray way drm vill blee palyed in linus ...
<Dr_willis> nevhood,   libasound2-dev may be the package name for the developer files.. use synaptic and LOOK and see whats installed.
<scguy318> Dr_willis: mplayer/VLC are very good players
<marko> DRM
<deleriumz> i like VLC
<scguy318> Dr_willis: considering the people that work on ffmpeg often do work on either
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  and i have them all installed. :) i just thought it odd that smplayer dident play anything.
<arang2> btw anyone got pulseaudio to werk with wine under gutsy?
<deleriumz> wouldnt know
<deleriumz> i have yet to get sound working
<deleriumz> lol
<jonathan2008> I'm trying to install vmware-server on ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and it told me it cant find the "more" command anyone know the package i need to install or where it can be located?
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  i tend to use 'geexbox'  a lot :)
<scguy318> Dr_willis: :)
<marko> probebly when not playback on wmv is drm
<Fetenfetenn> arang2 here it works
<nevhood> Dr_willis: libasound2 is installed.  i just looked at synaptic.  the installed version is 1.0.14.
<deleriumz> nevhood, what are you trying to do (just logged in so i missed a bit)
<nevhood> deleriumz - i am trying to install an audio driver
<jonathan2008> anyone able to help me?
<nevhood> Realtek High Definition Audio to be precise
<nevhood> but when I attempt to do so
<Jack_Sparrow> jonathan2008: Try asking in vmware
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: are u doing ALSA>PulseAudio>ALSA or ALSA>PulseAudio>ESD?
<Dr_willis> nevhood,    libasound2    and    libasound2-dev are 2 DIFFERNT packages. :) you understand this?
<nevhood> Dr_willis - I understand now, sorry!
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, No sound?
<deleriumz> nevhood: just out of curiosity are you using a intel integrated ?
<nevhood> No sound
<nevhood> deleriumz - yes
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search libasound2-dev --->   libasound2-dev - ALSA library development files
<Fetenfetenn> alsa->PA->alsa, no ESD
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, ALC what chipset?
<Dr_willis> nevhood,  you want to install   libasound2-dev   in addation to libasound2 :)
<deleriumz> im having same problem, been fucking with it since 4pm today
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: great , did u do the flash plugin thing? or it worked without modifications?
<bradv> !ohmy | deleriumz
<ubotu> deleriumz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<deleriumz> ...
<deleriumz> pathetic
<marko> one ask stuff, how often is thiss chanel low? in swe se talk it prettyer ieasy, and all users gott the answers, at least between 1s - 24h  #ubuntu-se
<Jack_Sparrow> yes you are
<nevhood> deleriumz - audio problem you mean?
<MinusSeven> Jack_Sparrow, can I ask you a question?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<deleriumz> yeah no sound
<Fetenfetenn> had to do it, but in between the mess i screwed it up again! now it isn't wokinrg :P
<MinusSeven> Do you prefer using pirate copies?
<nevhood> deleriumz - it's very frustrating, especially for someone new to linux...
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, tell me motherboard you are using
<d1n0> I'm having problems with Ubuntu! i've got a logitech dinovo edge keyboard and a mx1000 laser that came with dinovo laser set a couple years ago, both are running on bluetooth, but mx1000 wont work in ubuntu when edge is connected! this is a problem i had in 7.04 too, but couldnt find any other solutions then install Xubuntu! but i wanna use Ubuntu now! ANYONE, help? /msg me
<genii> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jack_Sparrow> :)   ....... no
<deleriumz> your telling me lmao
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: u were using the instructions from the Pulseaudio site? or from somewhere else
<deleriumz> this is my second time using linux
<MinusSeven> sorry, i had to ask
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - let me check
<soneil> MinusSeven: that took me a second.  but: *groan*
<deleriumz> umm. whats the command for just the audio driver is like lspci | grep Audio or something
<Creed> I have an issue when I try to modprobe my snd-device, FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4231 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)...Can someone help me fix it?
<Fetenfetenn> arang2: i have last version PA compiled from svn, on make install everything ended up working best than before, flash was already screwed
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: He wasnt really talking about poracy, just playing on my nick
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: i dont get u well , could u kind of expand the idea?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Ive been through the same problem for an Asus M2N MX SE I have two threads running at ubuntuforums.org and linuxquestions.org and I posted what I did on both .
<nevhood> I have an Intel chipset... that much I know
<nevhood> Dual Core
<deleriumz> ....
<deleriumz> lmao
<deleriumz> my audio driver wont even show anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | deleriumz
<ubotu> deleriumz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: It's all good, tho the reference of your nick to pirated software currently eludes me
<jonathan2008> I'm trying to install vmware-server on ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and it told me it cant find the "more" command anyone know the package i need to install or where it can be located? I asked in vmware but it is dealing with the disto more is a general function in any distro
<nixternal> Jack_Sparrow: what's up?
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, Do you get a certain error message saying the gstreamer....
<Fetenfetenn> arang2: i have pulseaudio last version, compiled from the sources at pulseaudio.org
<Jack_Sparrow> his language and more
<deleriumz> ...
<deleriumz> i said fuck once... well now twice
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: ok and how did that affect flash?
<MinusSeven> Jack Sparrow is the pirarte from Pirates of the Carribean movie
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I get the gstreamer error message
<genii> MinusSeven: Ah, right :)
<bradv> !language | deleriumz
<ubotu> deleriumz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<deleriumz> yeah, gstream / device not found
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Ok did you install the alsa updates?
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - i tried, but had an issue
<deleriumz> im sorry bradv and pirate, i didnt know linux users were pussies
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - what should I enter into the terminal to attempt to install it?
<bradv> Op??
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Before you do the updates you need to install the developed files that you require for compiling them
<nevhood> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<jonathan2008> I'm trying to install vmware-server on ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 and it told me it cant find the "more" command anyone know the package i need to install or where it can be located?
<Fetenfetenn> arang2: flash wasn't functioning before i compiled in the new PA, and still isn't. It must be a config thing
<fatman9>  hello, i am fatman and i weigh 400 pounds.  you can see videos of my supreme fatness at http://www.youtube.com/fatman27183141
<bradv> deleriumz: Please leave before you're booted.
<deleriumz> the commands are listen on the ALSA or whatever it is
<nixternal> deleriumz: language please
<Creed> I have an issue when I try to modprobe my snd-device, FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4231 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)...Can someone help me fix it?
<deleriumz> Bradv: No U
<Dr_willis> jonathan2008,  thats really weird.. try just 'more' in the terminal? Normally 'more' and 'less' call the same command.
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - how do I install the developed files, if you don't mind me asking?
<deleriumz> nevhood
<john__> Have a question about configure-trackpoint on 7.10.  Have a T23 and trying to tweak mouse settings.  Downloaded trackpoint configuration util thinking this was alternative to manually editing a .conf file..... but settings don't remain on reboot....
<deleriumz> let me see if i can find the link
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: so right now it isnt working?
<Dr_willis> jonathan2008,  could be your path is set weirdly --> /bin/more  is where mine is at
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Im digging the thread up one second
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: I made an iso from my install disc then did a md5sum and it didn't match the Ubuntu md5 hash. However, when running 'dd', I got: dd: "reading `/dev/cdrw1': Input/output erro  7688+0 records in  7688+0 records out  3936256 bytes transferred in 13.524221 seconds (291052 bytes/sec). Is that an "error"? or does it look right?
<blueeraser> hey guys, i have a question
<MinusSeven> ask away blueeraser
<deleriumz> yeah, i lost my thread. reinstalled  ubuntu
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, This is one of them http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568463
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Wait Ill give you one more
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: if the md5 isnt right that is where you start.  dd wont tell you if a file is trunacated of worse
<nevhood> Ah yes!  I have a Toshiba Satellite!
<nevhood> A135
<john__> First, does anyone have any experience with trying to configure the motion settings on the mouse?
<nevhood> maybe I should have told you that :P
<stdin> jdhanley: 3936256 bytes is about 3MB, so that can't be a whole image
<snausage> does anyone have a link for setting up  a printer connected through a network windows pc? on ubuntu 7.0.1?
<deleriumz> audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02
<deleriumz> that what yours is?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, lol yes that usually helps :D
<Davo_Dinkum> do users have to be in a certain order in /etc/group?
<deleriumz> im on a toshiba satellite too lol
<john__> If not does anyone know if it is possible to see the file that configure-trackpoint is outputting it's settings to.
<jdhanley> ok. so I guess dd didn't work for me. What next?
<blueeraser> I am trying to wipe out my vista install and i want to know if ill be able to create a new partition for an xp install after completly reformating and installing gutsy
<Creed> I have an issue when I try to modprobe my snd-device, FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4231 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)...Can someone help me fix it?
<nevhood> deleriumz - I have the exact same audio device.
<thinh> how do i check which port is open and where can i find iptables?
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, nevhood Read the "WHOLE" thing before you install anything there are some updates in there
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: if the md5 of your download is right, reburn it
<Fetenfetenn> arang2, no flash sound. Everything else mostly yes, with the only other exception maybe being Skype 2 beta (but that's becuz i'm on amd64 and libasound's pulseaudio plugin doesnt work with it)
<snausage> anyone interested in helping a total newb? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Creed> blueeraser, easier for a new user to install XP before Ubuntu. Fairly easy to do it afterwards as well. And to answer you question, yes, you can create the partition after reformatting and installing Gutsy.
<deleriumz> aww man... i have to read?
<phaedra> blueeraser, You should install xp first then gutsy...
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: ok but Pulseaudio from the repositories, works with flash?
<Fetenfetenn> arang2 yes it does
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, Sure you don't . You could always play your cd player for music.....
<Jack_Sparrow> blueeraser: it is easier to XP first
<blueeraser> vista is a BEAST to unistall
<deleriumz> lol
<deleriumz> truth
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: what do u get from the svn that isnt available in the repository version? as in a quick summary
<MinusSeven> Haven't tried Vista
<deleriumz> minusseven" dont
<Creed> blueeraser, stick in a parted livecd/ubuntu, format :)
<deleriumz> lol
<snausage> does anyone have a link for setting up  a printer connected through a network windows pc? on ubuntu 7.0.1?
<blueeraser> i want gusty first, how hard will it be to creat the partiton 2nd?
<deleriumz> not hard
<jdhanley> I've re-burned it 3 times and the same deal each time.
<deleriumz> when you install ubuntu
<blueeraser> will i use fstab?
<deleriumz> you have the option to set partitions if i remember correctly
<MinusSeven> i won't be, but I'm concerned that Microsoft will stop XP users from activitaing the software after this year
<MinusSeven> since apparently they won't be allowing new computers to be sold with XP
<newguy> Hey i need extremely urgent help
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: what are you using to burn it
<newguy> please read my post in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3816335#post3816335
<blueeraser> yeah, i want ot wipe them all out and then recreat them later
<newguy> my whole OS is at risk
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, and deleriumz This is the community Troubleshoot your sound guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto I got my sound using both of these and IM definitely no expert at Linux or Ubuntu
<newguy> i cant believe this!!!
<john__> I'm using a thinkpad T23 with 7.10 and trying to configure better motion for my trackpoint.  Tried trackpoint configurator but the settings dissappear with each reboot.  Any ideas?
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - thanks a lot!
<Dr_willis> MinusSeven,  that would make for some interesting legal.... issues. :) and class action suits.
<newguy> just from trying to install my wirless usb adapter i get "kernel pannick" everytime i boot!!!!
<newguy> WTF?
<jd_> blanket
<Creed> blueeraser, you can create the partition during the gutsy install or afterwards by either running the livecd again and using GParted, or installing GParted on you new installed gutsy.
<newguy> including in recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: run livecd
<MinusSeven> thats what I hate about microsoft, I don't think they take the average person seriously
<newguy> i am on live cd
<MinusSeven> they turn everything into a game
<blueeraser> Creed: righton, thanks for your help
<newguy> because i cant boot my OS anymore
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I'm so relieved that someone else was able to fix this issue... I was almost about to give up and remove Ubuntu.
<nevhood> Let's see if it works.
<newguy> not even in recovery mode
<newguy> i get kernel panick
<mac_> how to use wine on ubuntu?
<MinusSeven> At least with Linux, if you need to do something, you can get it done faster
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried 2 different burners. A Benq 24x (burning at 12x), and a 52x.
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: I assume you did not have any backups
<newguy> from using ndiswrapper to install my wireless usb adapter
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, It took me days to find that out lol. Persistence paid off. I like Ubuntu better than Windows anytime
<deleriumz> @ whoever gave me and nevhood the link. Your on gutsy now right?
<MinusSeven> If you need a program to do something, its generally available for free
<joerlend> how do I mount bin/cue files in ubuntu?
<blueeraser> for anyone else out there thinking about vista, forget it, its trys to own you cpu
<snausage> could someone offer some help with printer setup (network) with ubuntu?
<newguy> no, i dont sorry
<MinusSeven> or you can write one yourself, and its done
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: what software/os
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - Package ncurses-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<deleriumz> oh, i got that
<deleriumz> thats why i stopped earlier
<Creed> blueeraser, vista is trying to force people to buy supercomputers for their homes.
<bradv> newguy: Don't panic about your data. You can always create another install of Linux and mount your existing drive.
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, Yes I am
<Dr_willis> joerlend,  you convert them to .iso then mount them. Dont expect copy proitected games to work however.
<nevhood> It doesn't seem like it is installing.
<Fetenfetenn> arang2: that's hard to say quickly, better response, and somehow better configuration, i hadn't have to touch any files and apps that didn't work before started working: wine, quake3, Skype
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, AMD64 install
<MinusSeven> With windows, you have to find a program, usually costs hundreds or thousands of dollars, and has more features than you could learn in a lifetime.
<Abu-Aadam> Hi I want to use Ubuntu on a small partition for educational purposes, Would Edubuntu be best for that purpose?
<joerlend> Dr_willis, I know that I can mount iso-files, but that wasn't the question.
<newguy> bradv sorry you mean install over the already installed OS?
<snausage> i have tried all the faq's i can find and still not working
<Creed> Abu-Aadam, educational as in learn about Linux or use it for school work?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, You need to install the whole developed thingie :D Its somewher ein that thread
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: using 'dd' command in Ubuntu 5.04 live cd.
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: nice
<MinusSeven> I needed a program to combine several pdf files into one, looked for one for windows, would have cost a fortune.
<deleriumz> lol, we both fail at reading nevhood
<hal9k2010> dr willis can i bother you again with more questions ?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, sudo apt-get install build-essential ncurses-dev gettext
<MinusSeven> then went into linux, and found one, for free
<bthornton> I just downloaded a bootable Ubuntu ISO with the intention of installing it to a different partition on this same machine.  Does anyone know of any tricks (perhaps with GRUB) to allow me to boot from this ISO sitting on my hard drive without burning it to a CD?  (not 'cause I'm lazy, but because I can't boot from the CD at the moment)
<Abu-Aadam> Creed: learn Java
<MinusSeven> very simple
<Dr_willis> joerlend,  bchunk - CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr
<bradv> newguy: No you can install on another partition. Focus on fixing the problem at hand, but don't panic about your data - there's no need.
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: but there isnt  some way to fix the flash thing?
<Dr_willis> hal9k2010,  sure why not.
<Fetenfetenn> arang2: the only thing i regret is not knowing beforehand how to make a package from the sources
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: Dont you have a newer cd around...
<Fetenfetenn> yes it is
<jdhanley> Only the 52x.
<nevhood> Reading is hard... :D
<Fetenfetenn> it worked for me with Ubuntu PA
<newguy> bradv ah ok, well could i please get some help im really in it deep
<john__> Does anyone here do Gutsy on a Thinkpad T23
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: things resolved?
<Abu-Aadam> Creed: my other system is UFS, Gentoo/freebsd and eclipse won't work with it
<newguy> bradv heres my post on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3816335#post3816335
<distatica> Maybe someone can help me, I installed my nvidia geforce3 ti200 drivers, and can access TV out using Nvtv TV Out tool. however when I put a movie in fullscreen the picture on the TV is really low, so half the movie is off the bottom of the TV. Any ideas how I could fix this?
<Fetenfetenn> arang2: have to google again for it tho
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium: No problems here
<distatica> everyone is waiting on me too, hate when that happens.
<Creed> Abu-Aadam, youll be fine with any flavor of ubuntu, the education version has tools that mainly help with school stuff. I would install ubuntu and the tools you need for java dev.
<tritium> okay
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: im considering the jump to pulseaudio, have u tested it with vmware?
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium: thaks for checking
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: I must get going. Thanks for the help. I'll have to give it another try tomorrow. Thanks again!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bradv> newguy: I saw the post. Unfortunately I don't think I can help you, as I have never used ndiswrapper.
<MinusSeven> i've never heard anyone say anything good about vista
<hal9k2010> i want to see dvd in this laptop with xubuntu ... i down loaded libdvdcss  what now ?
<Abu-Aadam> Creed: what is ubuntu-alternative?
<tritium> thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<Dr_willis> !dvd | hal9k2010
<ubotu> hal9k2010: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<newguy> bradv so even if i install ubuntu on a partition, i still lose my data right?
<MinusSeven> When windows 95, 98, xp etc came out, apart from millenium, people said good things about it
<Creed> Abu-Aadam, that is the alternate cd for systems which either cant boot using the normal cd or users who want more control over the install process.
<MinusSeven> but never heard anything good about vista
<newguy> bradv so even if i install ubuntu on a partition, i mean i have to reinstall every to get my OS to how it was before
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: Not necessarilly
<bradv> newguy: No you will not. As long as you don't overwrite your existing partition, you will be fine.
<newguy> bradv the conky, the banshee, the themes everything?
<Learning-Ubuntu> MinusSeven, When xp came out is was a disaster it was sp2 that made it popular
<newguy> bradv the compiz which took me forever to figure out
<MinusSeven> thats true, i guess
 * Dr_willis is waiting for service pack 1 for Ubuntu.
<Fetenfetenn> arang2: nope, but AFAK if it works with alsa, then the pulseaudio wrappers will take it
<newguy> bradv so i just make a partition, install and then?
<hal9k2010> i downloaded  how mdo i istall it ?
<Abu-Aadam> Creed: is kubuntu kde4?
<Creed> SP2 made XP the best (IMO) OS...Great for work, great for gaming, great for everything (if you're not a complete newbie to the tech age).
<Dr_willis> Abu-Aadam,  kde4 is not in kubuntu yet.
<MinusSeven> Maybe vista will get better, but the direction microsoft is going in, its a gimick
<Creed> Abu-Aadam, nope
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: would u recommend PA to people?, do u think the guys at fedora did the right thing about using it as default?
<darkness> no, but you can install the RC1 if you want | Abu-Adam
<Creed> MinusSeven, SP1 makes Vista pretty alright, it stops being a resource hog and plays nice with a lot of old hardware.
<Abu-Aadam> Dr_willis: it's in fedora, their releases are always bleeding edge so they can experiment
<ce_maniezt> hi
<ce_maniezt> hi
<Dr_willis> Abu-Aadam,  thers a kde4 live cd that just had a new release today. thats how i test out KDE4 safely :P
<MinusSeven> i need XP to run AutoCAD
<newguy> i cant believe this
<MinusSeven> and a few other programs
<MinusSeven> when I can afford to, I'll just have two computers
<Jack_Sparrow> MinusSeven: I dual boot.. works fine for me
<Abu-Aadam> Dr_willis: I wouldn't test personally. Is 2.5 GB enough for Ubuntu/Java/Eclipse
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - sudo apt-get install build-essential ncurses-dev gettext doesn't work...
<newguy> i just try install a bloody wireless usb and the whole bloody OS is stuffed
<MinusSeven> dual boot is what I do too
<Abu-Aadam> Dr_willis: can Ubuntu access UFS partitions also
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, What error are you getting
<MinusSeven> with a shared partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Abu-Aadam: no.. go bigger
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, If its a big error post to pastebin.com
<Dr_willis> Abu-Aadam,  no idea. i dont do java.. but 2.5 gb is awfull tiny. :) i got usb thumb drives bigger then that.
<MinusSeven> more people should use linux
<Jack_Sparrow> they are
<MinusSeven> Edubuntu is a brilliant distribution
<Fetenfetenn> arang2, i've been using ESD from my slackware days, i don't see how one could live without multichannel audio, it is a little more work but it is definitely worth
<Mimi> anybody know what kinds of things make a computer emit a constant high pitched sound similar to a system beep, but that doesn't stop, except sometimes when you press random keys?
<Learning-Ubuntu> <-- Was an ex WIndows user till Ubuntu Gutsy came out
<Fetenfetenn> not to say if you play with it over the network
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi: stuck key on keyboard
<Fetenfetenn> there are even windoze clients, LOL
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: dmix could be a good compromise u think? have u ever used it?
<MinusSeven> I might even buy a Ubuntu coffee mug
<deleriumz> Learning-ubuntu on sudo-apt-get install linux-headers i get couldnt find package
<Abu-Aadam> Learning-Ubuntu: so you're using windows again?
<MinusSeven> when I'm programming and get stuck, I always make a cuppa
<newguy> ffs, thats it i loose everything GODAMITQEW4OIHLSKJCJL
<Learning-Ubuntu> Abu-Aadam, No Im using an Ubuntu AMD 64 install
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow -does it when unattended
<MinusSeven> Kaffeine should be a programming tool
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi: if the key is stuck yes...
<deleriumz> @ ignore that, typed it wrong lol
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45447/
<Creed> Mimi, dying network card, CPU, north/southbridge...pretty much anything can make a high pitched noise. If I run at my stock CPU clock I get a high pitch from the CPU and an old NIC I have plugged in.
<Fetenfetenn> arang2, nope i havent even heard of it
<Owlyn> SWAT: I know an iMac running Windows in bootcamp is not for serious gammers.  But for just the occasional gamer, would an iMac be a real disapointment?
<MinusSeven> brb, I have to go to college shortly and learn something
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi: There are other things that can do it.  Describing a sound online is a bit tough
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: have u set a cron thing so u get the SVN and recompile it at a set time in the night?
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow: could a key be stuck without appearing that way?
<oxeimon> what's the wireless icon for your taskbar called? Ie, how do I add it? (I deleted my top panel)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi: Ever spill coffee in your keyboard... I have, and it sounds just like that
<Dr_willis> Owlyn,  problem with gaming is that eventually you get a  game that your system cant handle.. and it really really  gets you mad. :)
<Mimi> nope, no coffee
<cronik> ey guys  my ubuntu keeps on hanging,what can be the cause of that?
<Jack_Sparrow> network manager?
<jickles> I am quite unhappy with the rendering of small fonts in gutsy/gnome on my lcd
<Creed> newguy, do you have a cd or dvd burner? Use the livecd and burn anything important to blank media then reinstall. Else wait around and ask nicely for someone to help you repair the wireless...I would but wireless isnt my thing.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi: unplug the keyboard or try a different one
<cronik> can anyone help with the issue
<cronik> ?
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow: sometimes clicking the system bell settings stops the beep
<Fetenfetenn> arang2 no, just checked out once, as i'm about to go offline for a big while if it works now then fine
<cronik> im ruunig a 64 bit
<oxeimon> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see it on my list of choices...
<Jack_Sparrow> jickles: what video driver/ monitor config are you using
<newguy> Creed i have no CD/DVD burner, no floopy drive, no USB flash drive
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: ok man im gonna test it in a VM first before passing it to production
<marko> jickles: have u ever seen your dispaln in for v4l
<pipelineaudio> oh man already got "there was an error starting gnome settings daemon
<bradv> cronik: Google your problem and see what matches your symptoms. Just saying "doesn't work" gives us little to go on.
<pipelineaudio> fresh install too :(
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - did you see the pastebin I sent you?
<pipelineaudio> any way to fix that?
<cronik> sure
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, yes just a second
<Jack_Sparrow> networkmanager is what I see in the ? about
<Fetenfetenn> arang2, if it helps you i have the sources with compiled binaries, all packed in a tarball
<jickles> Jack_Sparrow, proprietary nvidia drivers, 1680x1050 lcd and 1280x1024crt in twinview
<Creed> newguy, then create another partition using gparted (on the livecd) and install again to that partition. All your data will be safe in the main parittion (long as you dont CHOOSE to install over that).
<Fetenfetenn> 13M
<thinh> exit
<cronik> here is the link to a post i made today,here you can see the issue
<cronik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619483
<Jack_Sparrow> jickles: did you get the drivers from nvidia or the restricted drivers from ubuntu
<yui_ce> hai\
<arang2> Fetenfetenn: sure man could u email it to me? (could u PM me to give u my email in the private)
<newguy> Creed what about all the settings, the compiz, the conky, the themes, the way i had it perfect, after much agrovation
<marko> jickles: but v4l is another stuff
<newguy> Creed everything will be lost?
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: make a backup...
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jickles> Jack_Sparrow, from ubuntu
<newguy> Jack_Sparrow i cant make backups
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: it is only one line in a terminal
<marko> jickles: my chise is goole for same quest as u ask...
<Creed> newguy, yes those things will be lost unless you know where all the settings are stored and back those up as well. I would stick around and keep asking (with patience) for someone to help you fix the issue.
<newguy> Jack_Sparrow i cant make backups
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Try sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<cronik> what do you guys think can be the problem
<newguy> Jack_Sparrow i dont have a DVD/CD burner, i dont have flash drives, i dont have floppy drive
<jickles> marko, hmm I could try that
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: You can make a tar and store it on a spare partition
<marko> too bad jik
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I get the exact same error.
<tom__> I am currently running UbuntuStudio with the rt kernel. Is the Gutsy release appropriate for my system?
<Jack_Sparrow> it dosent need to go on a removeable storage
<nevhood> Package libncurses5-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jickles> Jack_Sparrow, I am currently installing kubuntu desktop to see if it can make a difference
<Abu-Aadam> what is benefit of edubuntu
<bthornton> ok this is weird... I just got a new motherboard, and I noticed that the MAC address on the onboard ethernet seems to be changing on every reboot.  Anyone ever seen this?
<P-avilion> hey, i got the tar unzipped an in my home directory for webcam_server, but when i run the ./configure it says cannot create executables
<P-avilion> anyone help with this?
<marko> jickles: this is not the forum for kde, ubuntu and compiz here
<bradv> Abu-Aadam: Check out edubuntu.com for the differences between it and regular ubuntu.
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, under sources did you enable anything?
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I don't understand... what sources?
<deleriumz> Learning-ubuntu: im stuck were i was stuck earlier today. when i use sudo cp ~/Desktop/alsa* . it doesnt copy it over it says cp: cannot stat `/root/Desktop/alsa*': No such file or directory
<deleriumz>  and when i try to manually copy them it says im not owner
<Jack_Sparrow> marko: He is trying to see if installing K will fix his problem.. We get lots of kde people in here..
<DShepherd> darn, launchpad is down for maintenance..
<newguy> Jack_Sparrow i got this witht the liveCD trying to install a partition: The test of the file system with type ext3 in partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors.
<newguy> If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct these errors, the partition will be used as is.
<newguy> ?
<fiXXXerMet> i have a NFS share as rw, with 777 permissions, and my client is not able to write to the share.  Anythihng I might be missing?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, System > Administration > SOftware Sources . Check what all you have enabled
<red22> gn, thanks for the help
<newguy> how do i correct the errors
<afx> anyone know what changes are needed to xorg.conf in order to make my laptop work with the projector?
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - you want me to enable everything, or let you know what is enabled already?
<marko> Jack_Sparrow: kde is own problems :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<deleriumz> nevhood: first tab enable everything third tab enable backports
<newguy> how do i correct these problems: The test of the file system with type ext3 in partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors.
<newguy> If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct these errors, the partition will be used as is.
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: I think it is fschk
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, I have everythign enabled other than source on the Ubuntu software tab
<P-avilion> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<P-avilion> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<P-avilion> any help?
<pipelineaudio> " error starting gnome settings daemon " why does this keep happening on fresh installs?
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, Where do you have the files downloaded?
<deleriumz> desktop
<newguy> Jack_Sparrow bash: fschk: command not found
<bradv> newguy: fsck
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<newguy> bradv fsck just like that?
<newguy> im using the live cd btw
<newguy> no switches or anything?
<newguy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck
<newguy> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu, deleriumz - should I enable the third-party software "archive.canonical.com" etc
<fiXXXerMet> 192.168.9.196:/media/storage/music on /home/kjohnson/Music type nfs (rw,addr=192.168.9.196)       but I can't write to the directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: fsck -h   for help
<newguy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck -h
<newguy> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<deleriumz> nevhood: you dont need to, only thing i have enabled is WINE
<marko> Jack_Sparrow: is people stupid in outside sweden lol, base is fix your properitary drivers, ati go on hell, nvidia, probebly it works...
<nevhood> deleriumz - alright, everything is enabled then.
<nevhood> except source code
<Jack_Sparrow> marko: you are NOT making sense
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, The first tab should be enough :)
<marko> i know, the rules in swe
<newguy> fsck is not working man
<newguy> it just tells me the version and date
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - Ah!  now it's prompting me to install updates... wonder why it never did before :)
<newguy> i looked at the man page
<newguy> tried the options
<newguy> still same thing
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, :) I hope youre not on a dial up like me
<nevhood> Last time I had Ubuntu installed it prompted automatically
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: any ideas on why it wont let me copy it over? is the cmd wrong?
<newguy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck -t fslist
<newguy> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<marko> Jack_Sparrow: the sense is stupid,make 2 forums, one for lames
<marko> other
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - haha no... I haven't used dial-up in over two years
<nevhood> but before that, dial-up was all I used.
<bradv> !se | marko
<ubotu> marko: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, Where are the alsa files downloaded at
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - are you in the USA?  DSL is becoming cheaper than dial-up!
<jack-desktop> All my videos that I try to run end up being a pink screen
<newguy> how the hell do i get fsck to work man i nnneeeeed this!!!
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, No IM at India
<deleriumz> Learning-ubuntu: desktop, alsa-Driver-1.09rc4a and so on are all there
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - ah
<jack-desktop> anyone know the basic codecs?
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45448/  is what I get
<Jack_Sparrow> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<newguy> kk ill show you what i get
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, 1.09??? I thought 1.15 was the latest
<nevhood> 1.1.5 is the lastest.
<nevhood> *latest
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: that was the latest i saw
<nevhood> i mean 1.15
<nevhood> :D
<xen_caapn> when i had applets to my panel in xubuntu, they don't show up. anyone know what's going on?
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: i lied its just not listed were i looked lmao
<newguy> Jack_Sparrow http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45449/
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, I dont know where you got that from but I downloaded 1.15 a month ago
<newguy> i cant believe this man
<Zeddie> hmm with gutsy I have a black screen until it reaches gdm
<Zeddie> I don't see any kernel messages or status bar or anything
<tom__> <ubotu>  Is there a more appropriate list for UbuntuStudio questions?
<Zeddie> i used to have a status bar telling me how far it had loaded in fiesty
<nathan> Anyone in here an expert on nvidia driver problems?
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, On your desktop do you have any files that start with alsa
<snausage> can someone help me with a network printer setup ?
<jack-desktop> All my videos turn pink ;(
<john__> snausage, what kind of problem are you having with your network printer?
<marko> i have made a film in swedish, language and activete *the cube* procedure is same ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qxvTJksyuk
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: only the ones i downloaded ( i got 1.0.15 now)
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, You could always use Places > Search to find the alsa files
<newguy> Jack_Sparrow man, im about to go postal, can you please tell me how to fix the drive with a gui tool if possible, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: Running live I dont know hot to point it to your partition..  Have you looked at the partition with gparted
<snausage> i cant seem to get it to work   ( the printer is hooked up to a windows comp) on the netwrok
<john__> ok
<newguy> Jack_Sqarrow the whole point of me trying fsck is because gparted tells me the drive is ruined
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: the files are on the desktop, but when i run the cmd line it doesnt work. when i try to manually copy it says i dont have permission, when i go to properties to change permissions it says im not owner
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: I use hirens cd for those utilities
<newguy> im loosing it
<newguy> the whole drive is corrupted according to gparted
<newguy> i cant even access it
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: Download hirens
<newguy> all my uni work ev4yting;kaln.fka
<newguy> FUCK
<RAVN_> can anyone in heere help me with compiz fusion
<deleriumz> ravn; what about it
<RAVN_> how can ig et snow plugin to start automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: what format is the lost partition?
<pipelineaudio> whats the thing I gotta get from synaptic for compi settings?
<pipelineaudio> compiz control panel?
<newguy> ext3
<newguy> or whatever
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<newguy> i think
<newguy> ill check again
<deleriumz> pipelineaudo; its compiz config or something
<john__> I have an old hp officejet 300 that works fine.  hooked up to an XP box.  Can you ping the windows host?
<RAVN_> doesn't start when comppy starts i have to tdo the key binding
<newguy> ext3
<nathan> I need help, I've been working on the same problem for days and tried many fixes, but I keep getting the Ubuntu us running in low-graphics mode error and it defaults back to vesa driver, so I'm stuck in 800x600 resolution, please someone help! I've spent way too many days on this.
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: That is what I thought, but wasnt sure if you had a fat or ntfs as well
<deleriumz> compizconfig settings
<newguy> oh man i have exams tomorrow if i dont get this data, im screwed
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: I am really in need of sleep.  I would try to get hirens..  free cd
<newguy> k ty
<marko> can i get u all a storry ext3 have a dropout in  5125b thranser in lan
<RAVN_> you mean in ccsm
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: Do you have other partioins on that drive?
<nathan> Hello, can anyone help me?
<newguy> i cant make paritions, i dont have anyother
<newguy> whole drive is errors according to gparte
<newguy> d
<snausage> john_ i have no idea what i am doing with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: I am thinking you might want to try to dd an image to a different partiton
<newguy> i can make partitions though, gparted =says error cannot do
<genii> marko: If you are transferring to a fat/vfat filesystem, the largest single filesize that fs allows is 4Gb
<newguy> i canot
<newguy> i cant
<marko> ext3 is pretty worthlwss in streaming without drooupouts files asize 512 MB
<nathan> snausage: Me neither snausage, and I'm having huge problems with graphics drivers.
<Kl4m> What do you guys use to keep track of appointments, get alarms, set repeating events, etc. Anything else than Evolution Calendar? shrug
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, Hmm Im kind of lost with that one bud:(. Im pretty sure that files downloaded to your home folder should make you the owner ;/
<VJain> Hi, when trying to install Ubuntu, I get to a part where it says "Low Graphics Mode" and I click continue (I have tried setting it to 1440x900 and other modes) and then lines of text appear... after that, I am able to input text into a dos-like frame but nothing happens from there on out
<nathan> Are there any support people on?
<jack-desktop> Does anyone have any clue why all my videos I try to play (local videos) turn pink and don't play?
 * genii thinks about 5125Mb as opposed to 512Mb
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kalamarencu> hey I want to replace my Hard disk but other than that all my configuration will be the same
<Kalamarencu> is there any way to copy the OS to another disk ?
<Kalamarencu> without reinstalling ?
<Kalamarencu> something like a disk image ?
<john__> snausage what kind of printer is it?
<WuGutsyClan_> hey I am tryiing to use ffmpeg to convert an AVI video to an MPEG4 video.... I am REALLY stuck and I cannot find anything on google nor the documentation to help me, please can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: I am usually up early... so if I am here in the am I will try to help again..
<snausage> hp 5940
<marko> geil so pretty wrong, the filezise have nothing to do with lan speed !
<nathan> Jack_Sparrow: That !res fix is next to useless :P I've tried everything there.
<Kl4m> nathan: Support here is everyone and no one
<snausage> it work fine through anouther xp comp on the network
<newguy> thanks, but i think this is the end of the line for me
<newguy> all my uni workk, gone
<newguy> uni papers =gone
<snausage> just not from the linux
<VJain> Could someone help me troubleshoot my installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: Dont give up...  do you have a spare pc around?
<nathan> Kl4m: Happen to know anything about Ubuntu running in low-graphics mode? keep defaulting back to it when I reboot, 800x600 reso.
<john__> snausage can you ping your window machine?
<snausage> how would a do that?
<Dr_willis> Kalamarencu,  thers several ways to  copy the os.  You may have to reinstall grub and perhaps tweak the fstab file - depending on how you do it.
<Jack_Sparrow> newguy: Sometimes just walking away helps.  Let the drive, if it is going bad .. cool down.  it might last long enough to get your data
<Dr_willis> Kalamarencu,  i used 'mondo/mindi' ages ago. havent tryed any other tools lately.
<john__> do you know what an IP is?
<snausage> yes
<snausage> i just dont know ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan: As often as not it is the monitor setup and not the video driver
<Kalamarencu> Dr_willis:  I will look for it
<snausage> windows no prob  ubuntu totally new to me
<john__> do you know how to find it on your windows machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all, play nice
<snausage> yup
<marko> geirha_: the best size for lan share is ext2 (not3) or ufs, and then u will see your movies withot dropouts ( ( (*ext3 gives every 2h minute dropouts untill it synced again))
<snausage> memorized
<john__> ok open a terminal in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Kalamarencu,  theres proberly a dozen+ other tools that ive never heard of that may do it better. depenng on your needs.
<genii> marko: So you are saying transfers from ext3 when you put it over lan to another computer is 512 bytes per second? (If I understand)
<nathan> Jack_Sparrow: It keeps defaulting back to vesa, any recomendations on checking the monitor setup?
<VJain> Could someone help me troubleshoot my installation? I keep getting a black screen and nothing happens from there (i'm able to input text)
<Kl4m> nathan: what I do on cases like these is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then set only the resolution I want as the available ones
<Kalamarencu> Can I just copy the prefs?
<chadder> How can I log out to just the CLI ?
<marko> geirha_: mu ubuntu is ufs today
<Dr_willis> Kalamarencu,  with mondo/mindi i could 'backup' to a network machine. then boot a mondo live cd. and restore from the network box. :)
<Kl4m> nathan: Do you have a LCD screen?
<marko> ext3 have too many limiteds
<xen_caapn> can anyone help me with my peculiar intel 945gm problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619920
<snausage> k
<nathan> Kl4m: Yes, two of them, both 19" widescreens
<Kalamarencu> Dr_willis: that sounds nice
<Kalamarencu> I am googling it
<Dr_willis> Kalamarencu,  yes. Its an older tool Not sure how its changed in the last year or so,
<john__> now type "ping <windowsip>" and press enter
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu:  the files i downloaded are on my desktop, when i try to MANUALLY copy them to the folder it says i dont have permission to copy them (so i need to chmod) when i go to change the permissions (right click permissions) it says im not the owner.
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: the command in the terminal doesnt copy them
<Dr_willis> Kalamarencu,  whenyou start talking about backingup/restoring 300+GB of OS data these days.. it gets to be a task.
<john__> if it tels you you have responses congratulations it means your machines can see each other.
<Kalamarencu> Dr_willis: I have 5 Hdds plugged in this computer
<john__> now you told me it was an hp5940?
<marko> geirha_: if u want to stream film with över 512MB    ext 3h is givening u o dropouts in frames
<marko> in ext3
<Dr_willis> Kalamarencu,  heh. I had one pc with 8 at one time.. and was able to replace them all with a single hd. :)  Progress!
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, one second I have one of those files here let me check something
<Kalamarencu> Dr_willis: they total 750 GB ... I do not intend backing up all, I want to install to a sata instead of a Pata
<snausage> yup i got replys    yes it is an hp5900  but it goes under the 5940
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: i tried this command sudo cp ~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2    even though i got rid of the wildcards it still says its not there
<marko> geirha_: my storry and i have pictureres because why it so
<cafuego> and ufs under Linux is better, is it?
<nevhood> learning-ubuntu - it's working now! :D
<Kalamarencu> Dr_willis: another question somehow related. Does Ubuntu know RAID?
<deleriumz> nevhood
<nevhood> learning-ubuntu - i just finished installing updates
<john__> ok great.  Now. btw I guess I need to know which version of ubuntu you have....
<Kl4m> marko. I run a backup system on ext3 and so far it as not let me down (1 terabyte+ RAID5). With around a million files. Is there a reason you know of for this slowdown? Maybe it's the video software.
<Dr_willis> Kalamarencu,  it can do raid.. but i dont use raid any more.
<chadder> I'm trying to install my NVIDIA drivers, but it tells me to run it again outside of X. How can I exit X and get to the CLI ?
<deleriumz> nevhood: did you download and copy the files to the asla directory?
<nevhood> deleriumz - not yet
<nevhood> i'm not that far :P
<snausage> i d/l yesterday 7.0.1 i beleive
<Kalamarencu> Dr_willis: Why not ? Not stable?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Then follow this thread :)
<snausage> sorry 7.10
<keram`> hey
<Dr_willis> Kalamarencu,  i needed the hds elseware for one.. and really dident see that much of a gain for my needs.  I needed space. more then speed.
<keram`> is there a way to change the bluetooth hostname that your computer broadcasts
<keram`> i would like to get rid of the -0
<Kl4m> Kalamarencu: RAID setup is way easier to setup with alternate install cd, if it's not impossible with desktop cd
<Kalamarencu> Dr_willis: I see
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, if you right click the files does it give you an option to extract here?
<cafuego> Kalamarencu: I sue raid (1 and 5) with Ubuntu. it works just fine.
<deleriumz> umm
<Kalamarencu> Kl4m: Thanks
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: yes
<Kalamarencu> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Learning-Ubuntu> Well then extract it. It might make your desktop look a bit more crowded but you could remove it afterwards
<cafuego> Kalamarencu: Just don't use a fakeraid chip if you ca possibly avoid it.
<deleriumz> ok
<john__> go to "system>administration>system monitor"  first tab will tell you about your system.
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: after i extract then what? lmao
<Kalamarencu> cafuego: I will keep that in mind
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Here is the exact same thread that I used http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/search.php?searchid=1878577
<chadder> I'm trying to install my NVIDIA drivers, but it tells me to run it again outside of X. How can I exit X and get to the CLI ?
<john__> BTW, you wouldn't happen to have a thinkpad would you?
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, heres what you can do . Select the alsa files you downloaded . Rioght click and then click cut
<marko> Kl4m: im real suare it because ext3, o got over to ufs, all my problems is gone, win can read ufs, also osx, but the good one, is good readen in network trans
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, Go to Places > Home
<Dr_willis> chadder,  you are trying to install the drivers from nvidia.com ? you have tried to use the nvidia driveres in the repositories? they are MUCh easier to install.
<marko> ext3 is crap
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, Create a gfolder called alsa and paste them in there
<axjv> Can someone help me? My laptop battery likes to not charge when I plug in the AC adapter. It works sometimes, but not all of the time.
<marko> in sice over 512MB in network share
<Dr_willis> Kl4m,  rember that  not all advice you get on irc is good advice. :)
<snausage> no a compaq evo
<snausage> what should i be looking for in the system monitor
<tech> Todddoh: could be your power adapter, but more likely the jack. Is the jack loose at all?
<marko> ufs is good the best i got, tell me
<Kl4m> marko, Dr_willis: I never really checked it for performance or latency but for scalability and reliability it was fine
<tech> sorry, that was for axjv
<Kalamarencu> Dr_willis: http://www.mondorescue.org - is this it?
<deleriumz> @ learning-ubuntu: I went to home right click > new folder > Alsa Pasted extracted folders into it. But...Wasnt mkdir users/src/alsa or something why not there?
<john__> first tab labeled "system" tells you what the system is.
<axjv> tech: Oh. Well I know both work, because it works when the laptop is off.
<Dr_willis> Kalamarencu,  yep thats it.
<marko> Kl4m: i have numbers, i take a sho, u will see
<axjv> tech: But when I'm within the X server it doesn't work
<marko> *shott
<Kalamarencu> Dr_willis: THank you
<Kalamarencu> :)
<chadder> How do I exit X without restarting? I just want to skip back to CLI
<tech> axjv: so it works everytime without fail when the laptop is off?
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, You can paste the files where you want it need not be in any specified folder.
<axjv> tech: Yeah.
<cafuego> marko: I think you're just trolling. ext3 works absolutely fine in most cases, cases which include very large files.
<Dr_willis> chadder,  stop the gdm service. 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<cafuego> marko: I do the occasionaly bit of video grabbing and have no problems with 8+GB files.
<marko> Kl4m:  i think dis is the test ever file systems in practical votet from kids and see dvd
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: well if i knew this 6 hours ago.... lol
<genii> marko: For streaming apps, try xfs
<marko> kkl4 i will made it
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, Im sorry deleriumz Im pretty new to Ubuntu . hence my screen name
<cafuego> marko: ufs is a BSD filesystem and without special params Linux won;'t even write to it.
<deleriumz> learning-ubunut: truth, ima try to compile now
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, You did install  , ncurses etc
<snausage> ubuntu
<snausage> release 7.10 (gusty)
<snausage> lerne; linux 2.6.22-14-generic
<snausage> gnome 2.20.1
<snausage> harware
<marko> cafuego: ever dumb one !! file system is NOT ubunt !!!!!!
<snausage> memory  249.8mb
<snausage> process: mobile intel(R) PENTIUM 4 - M CPU 1.80 HZ
<john__> ok good.  Go to system>administration>printing
<cafuego> marko: what?
<snausage> OK
<john__> is your windows printer shared already?
<marko> cafuego: ubuntu is a work of
<snausage> yup
<neilthereildeil> hey all
<marko> APT
<cafuego> marko: You're not making any sense.
<jeduan> hi, my installation is denying to shut down, won't respond even to sys.rq+alt+reisub any ideas?
<john__> ok select the option with windows and smb in it.
<neilthereildeil> what installer package format does ubuntu use?
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: yes, i followed the link you gave me step by step up until now
<marko> cafuego: im a proo in sense
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, :D good luck !
<cafuego> and trolling, I see.
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - when I enter sudo tar xjf alsa-lib*.bz2
<john__> too bad you can't do screen prints in IRC
<Dr_willis> neilthereildeil,  ubuntu uses the apt packaging  system. apt-get, and synaptic and so forth.
<nevhood> i get a "not found in archive error"
<neilthereildeil> whats the package format?
<neilthereildeil> rpm?
<cafuego> john__: There are pastebins though.
<Dr_willis> neilthereildeil,  'apt'uses .deb's
<marko> cafuego: ubuntu is NOT a FILESYSTEM
<neilthereildeil> ok
<john__> huh?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, you are running the command where the archive is downloaded correct?
<cafuego> marko: Really?
<brandon_> hey guys I got a question AA (the army game has to have 800-600 res. to play (but I don't want that to be constantly like that on my computer so is there a way just to change it on the game so I don't constinly have to flipflop back and forth?
<john__> what is a pastebin
<marko> cafayepp
<cafuego> marko: I never said it was. I told you Linux didn't support writing to UFS by default.
<marko> cafuego: yepp
<scguy318> !pastebin | john___
<ubotu> john___: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuego> marko: Which makes your claims that ufs is better than ext3 a bit hard to believe.
<nevhood> i am running it in /usr/src/alsa
<nevhood> it downloaded on the desktop
<marko> cafuego:  linux worx well in ufs and ext as reiser
<genii> brandon_: try ctrl-alt then + or - on numpad to cycle thru resolutions
<Kl4m> marko I understand that the ext* inode system can theoretically be slower on random access in "higher" parts of a very big file. I personnaly never hit the point where it made a practical difference.
<deleriumz> try and copy it to the user/src/alsa dir
<scguy318> marko: grammar check?
<cafuego> marko: That line made *no* sense at all.
<amitprakash> can someone tell me if its possible to recover a file deleted from ext3 partition?
<marko> i told a story of ext3 klm
<brandon_> geni: in game you're saying?
<marko> yeye, border u
<genii> brandon_: In X in general
<marko> ext3 is crap
<Dr_willis> cafuego,  Now you are getting  the core of whats being said i think. :) ive yet to see much thats made sence  from him today.
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - oh! i see what i did wrong
<brandon_> geni: ?
<nevhood> I downloaded the library twice
<cafuego> it's really easy. Unless you know you need xfs, you should use ext3.
<SpeakerMania> <Batty> Euch, rap is just missing one letter. c.
<SpeakerMania> <zeep> rapc?
<SpeakerMania> <Batty> ...
<SpeakerMania> <Batty> Crap you idiot. you put the c on the other end
<SpeakerMania> <zeep> oic
<cafuego> ufs doesn't come into it. it's not a Linux filesystem, it' a BSD filesystem.
<SpeakerMania> <Batty> Though you could also say it's missing an e
<SpeakerMania> <zeep> wtf is erap?
<SpeakerMania> * Batty bangs his head repeatedly against a wall
<SpeakerMania> Shit sorry
<SpeakerMania> Sorry!
<bluetooth01> hello my future family. i need help installing ubuntu on my macbook, ditching os x all together. i found this nice guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook though its for dual-boot what steps do i need to take to format the drive and get rid of all my os x sloppy os
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, :) Good . nevhood , deleriumz This is the thread which I got helped with for my sound problem http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/search.php?searchid=1878577
<SpeakerMania> About the language]
 * cafuego bangs SpeakerManias head against a wall
<john__> sweet....  will look later...
<neilthereildeil> thanks
<marko> the best file system is reiser, men a macke  a cheke take ours   Kl4m , so no one do it...
<Kl4m> SpeakerMania: you could have just posted the bash.org url
<Learning-Ubuntu> lol
<SpeakerMania> Okay, that was form bash.org, so I have to put THAT on bash.org. I'm so sad.
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: im compiling the driver now. seems to be working just takin a bit
<SpeakerMania> from
<Dr_willis> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<marko> Kl4m: the best system crossover is ufs
<cafuego> marko; reiser4 is really fast at *some* things and not particularly good at not crashing.
<amitprakash> can someone tell me if its possible to recover a file deleted from ext3 partition???
<genii> brandon_: If you have more than 1 possible screen resolution in your machine and you are inside of Gnome or KDE or other window managers, ctrl-alt then the - or + on the numpad key will cycle thru these
<Learning-Ubuntu> axjv, Your laptop not charging or you ar ejust missing the battery icon . Whjich seems to be greatly dependent on the screensaver
<Dr_willis> amitprakash,  ive heard its possible.. some times..if you are lucky
<cafuego> amitprakash: With a lot of effort, provided you mounted the filesystem as read-only asap.
<marko> cafuego: never tested ext4
<axjv> Learning-Ubuntu: Actually, I think it might be charging now. The charging light just doesn't turn on.
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I am trying to delete the extra file
<genii> brandon_: So cycle to the game resolution, run it, then after exit cycle to what you use normally
<cafuego> marko: What does ext4 have to do with anything?
<Kl4m> amitprakash: Yes it's possible but I have no idea of the actual tools. You have to stop using the file system as soon as possible
<axjv> Learning-Ubuntu: Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't.
<amitprakash> cafuego, i did that.. however debugfs : lsdel shows 0 inodes
<snausage> john_  still there?
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I get this error - bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<genii> bah he left
<amitprakash> Kl4m, i am still trying to find a way :(
<cafuego> amitprakash: yeah, so removed from whatever inode list it has... but the data may still be there.
<bthornton> I'm trying to figure out what the difference is between the desktop and server distros of Gutsy... it appears that the server one is just a trimmed-down version of desktop and lacks a GUI (i.e. X and various desktop systems)?  does the server distro do anything the desktop one doesn't?
<john__> yeah.  I'm in another conv as well....
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, I wouldnt delete anything in there and where do Youg et that error?
<snausage> ok cool
<cafuego> amitprakash: I think there are tools to scan the disk and obtain some (deleted) file data but I don't know what they are.
<Dr_willis> bthornton,  you got it - from what i know. :)
<Kl4m> amitprakash: don't limit your search to ext*3*. A ext2 recovery tool will work too
<john__> did you get to windows smb option in printing?
<amitprakash> Kl4m, will try :)
<SpeakerMania> Kl4m: I didn't know it was copied. I didn't even mean to paste amything either.
<genii> bthornton: The server kernel is compiled to optimise threading applications, also can address large amounts of ram and some other tweaks
<Learning-Ubuntu> axjv, Does it happen after you see a screensaver or hibernate or soemthign of that sort?
<Dr_willis> bthornton,  ive yet to learn of any differances.  Installer may ask a few different questions. might be some default package difrerances also.
<snausage> i am just at the printer configuration -localhost
<amitprakash> cafuego, i am saying it doesnt see any deleted inodes, not that inodes are marked for deletion
<amitprakash> i have no idea what it means tho
<Dr_willis> genii,  whouldent those optmizations also help on a desktop machine?
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I have two copies of the same file in that directory.
<genii> Dr_willis: I imagine they might depending on what you do with it
<axjv> Learning-Ubuntu: Err, I don't use hibernate or screensavers. However, I do blank my screen after closing the laptop lid.
<cafuego> amitprakash: I think (but am not sure in any way) that it would list inodes marked for deletion that have not yet been processed?
<marko> yeah yeah ext 4 is fast because they said it, raiser fs4, check lot of inodes, slow, very slow in startup check for every inode....   ufs works good withouth this crap
<banyunet> sugiezzz
<cafuego> amitprakash: ... or does it makes the disk spin like mad and takes ages to run?
<lockd> wait, server kernel is different from desktop kernel?
<amitprakash> cafuego, takes qute some time to run
<banyunet> \me
<Learning-Ubuntu> axjv, And i bet you are missing the icon after that happens....
<cafuego> marko: Except on Linux, where you can't write to it.
<genii> lockd: yes
<axjv> Learning-Ubuntu: No, it's still there
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, I doubt they are the same . One is most liekly the comprssed file and the other is a folder witht he same name extracted
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anyone tell me where my firefox folder is located?
<lockd> genii: large amounts of ram optimization seems almost equal in desktop, because X/KDE/Gnome take so much darn ram
<john__> select new printer from the top right and then click on the option for windows SMB blah blah.....
<Learning-Ubuntu> axjv, I had a similar issue and I finally let it go cause it seem to happen each time a screensaver popped up :(
<SpeakerMania> You know how a forced check is placed on the main hard drive every 28 times or whatever? It checks, but then this happens: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/299/hpim0626yn4.jpg My password doesn't work. I was told to try a Live CD, but I get an error when I try to fun fsck about the HDD not being ext2 (it is ext3). ???
<marko> cafuego: reiser fs4 ?, i have wroten in that in 1 yer
<lockd> genii: network optimization (simultaneous connections) seems more likely for server
<bluetooth01> Learning-Ubuntu i found this guide to installing ubuntu on my macbook https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook though its for dual-boot what steps do i need to follow to get rid of os x? just boot from cd? and intall from there? will there be a prompt to format? thanks.
<snausage> like windows printer via SAMBA ?
<genii> lockd: The server kernfilesystemn address up to 64Gb of ram as opposed to stock 4Gb in standard desktop kernelel for example ca
<brandon_> hey do any of you guys know if america's army is down for some reason it won't let me play!
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I know they are the same.  I downloaded the same file earlier today on the desktop.  Both are files, one has a (2) on the end.
<genii> bah laptop FN key
<Kl4m> ok marko just come out with some numbers or a real explanation for your claims about filesystems. There are probably many computer scientists around (at least one :) ) waiting to hear them.
<Wifi-Phreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<cafuego> marko: You're Hans Reiser?
<genii> You get the idea tho
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Ah thats fine :)
<genii> cafuego: LOL
<marko> Kl4m: i will have fact next time
<marko> i have it today
<axjv> Learning-Ubuntu: Well, I can sometimes make it charge by plugging in the cord again.
<marko> byt not in  my hand
<Varka> cafuego, whoever he is, he bores me
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I don't think it will allow me to delete the file because I have a parenthesis in the filename.
<Kl4m> marko so right now you're just talking out of your
 * cafuego has seen some numbers that will be published in a linux mag next month
<nevhood> Do you know what I can do?
<brandon_> hey do any of you guys know if america's army is down for some reason it won't let me play!
<cafuego> reiser4 didn't come off particularly well
<john__> bingo
<snausage> ok
<SpeakerMania> You know how a forced check is placed on the main hard drive every 28 times or whatever? It checks, but then this happens: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/299/hpim0626yn4.jpg My password doesn't work. I was told to try a Live CD, but I get an error when I try to fun fsck about the HDD not being ext2 (it is ext3). ???
<john__> samba printing.  Instead of entering in a host name, enter in the IP of the windows printer
<cafuego> Admittedly ufs wasn't tested, so it *may* well outperform all of them, even zfs ;-)
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Were you able to compile the files ? Cause you could always delete them later :P By goign to  PLaces > Home and then browsing to the folder
<marko> Kl4m: ext3 have a limited in network transfer in 512MB, every 20 minutes as so, it will bee a sync problem'
<snausage> with http or just numbers
<Learning-Ubuntu> axjv, lol I never tried that . :)
<john__> I haven't figured out yet how to get the standard windows name to work in samba yet
<cafuego> marko: I think perhaps your network is broken.
 * genii ponders the mount option "sync"
<john__> just numbers.....
<snausage> ok
<snausage> now forward?
<john__> yes
<Varka> cafuego, not only the network..
<Kl4m> network errors and filesystem performance or reliability are unrelated concepts.
<john__> have you been down this road btw?
<snausage> searching for drivers
<cafuego> Varka: :-)
<snausage> i think so
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I wasn't able to extract before, but now I can - I had to put quotes around the filename to delete the copy.
<marko> cafuego: joking ?????? i have a gigabitlan, and working out a system with no delays, i transfer a file in 1GB in 14S
<genii> Kl4m: exactly
<bluetooth01> i found this guide to installing ubuntu on my macbook https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook though its for dual-boot what steps do i need to follow to get rid of os x? just boot from cd? and intall from there? will there be a prompt to format? thanks.
<toresn> what application would you recommend using for ripping cds?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, :)
<snausage> ok now i am at the selct printer screen
<Varka> marko, wayne?
<john__> find the hp 5940
<cafuego> marko: Except when reading from ext3? Let me assure you, there is no 512MB limit in ext3. Something else is wrong.
<marko> my kids
<john__> where do you run into problems?
<P-avilion> checking for jpeglib.h... no
<P-avilion> configure: error: Could not find jpeglib.h
<P-avilion>   ANY suggestions, Ive been googling
<cafuego> libjpeg6-dev
<V1k1ng> My question tonight is this:   my folks have one of those usb wireless hubs on their desktop...how in the world do I get ubuntu to work with it???   Can you point me to a howto or something?
<marko> there is no streaming format
<cafuego> libjpeg62-dev (sorry)
<marko> i know
<MasterShrek> V1k1ng, youd have to know what kinda hardware is on it, specifically the firmware
<Shadix> hey I uninstalled KDE but I still get the Login screen as Kubuntu. how do I uninstall Kubuntu? PS On Criminal Minds tonight they show Garcia (tech analyst) using a Linux based Open Source OS
<toresn> what application would you recommend using for ripping cds?  i like lightweighted programs
<desertc> V1k1ng: Got a USB hub on my monitor, and it works automagicall.
<cafuego> toresn: to iso? 'dd'
<MasterShrek> !usplash | shadix
<ubotu> shadix: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<marko> shitsame   EXT# IS CRAP in STREAMING FILES OVER 512 MB/s
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek, It's a D-Link
<marko> 3
<brandon_> hey do any of you guys know if america's army is down for some reason it won't let me play!
<MasterShrek> V1k1ng, is it a hub or a network card?
<genii> cafuego: Actually he does have a point. What happens is that the data gets read off the drive into ram which then streams it to the other box. So every 512Mb (or howevermuch ram ) there gets a hiccup.
<DShepherd> http://pastebin.com/m7ecf18a8 -- I get this error when i run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart but startx starts X fine. anyone know the solution?
<genii> cafuego: It is something I have experienced myself
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek, give me a second and I'll pull up my thread...
<Varka> marko, watch your language and in fact we can read lowercase too
<Dr_willis> genii,  what if its a ext3 ram disk. :)
<marko> w8
<cafuego> genii: Sure, but that's not limited to ext3 or a limitation inherent to ext3.
<marko> i will u give u numbers
<toresn> cafuego: ripping albums to mp3 and flac
<marko> w8 5 s
<Shadix> MasterShrek, i have disabled the word 'splash' form the kernel line so I can boot without my monitor conflicting with the res. Will this affect that?
<P-avilion> configure: error: Could not find jpeglib.h
<P-avilion>   ANY suggestions, Ive been googling
<amitprakash> cafuego, where can i get ext3 support??
<DShepherd> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart|start hangs gdm also
<Learning-Ubuntu> bluetooth01, Sorry bud I have no experience installing on a mac but I guess that is exactly what you would do.
<alienz> any themes to download in beryl
<Dr_willis> marko,  using 'leet' speek like w8 really does not give you much crediablity.
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,   here's my thread, I just don't know where to start looking....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619775
<MasterShrek> Shadix, no i dont believe so
<Shadix> thx
<Kl4m> reiserfs is made for systems with a lot of preferably small files. Due to usage of a B+ Tree (logn time) instead of the linear time search in ext2,3  performance in these conditions can increase manifold. This is pretty much all there is to it As far as I know.
<genii> Dr_willis , cafuego I agree that it's not a flaw in the ext3 fs. Just in the way the data traverses from the hd to the other box. Ramdisk might actually be a good idea
<alienz> how to inject more effect in beryl
<snausage> shortly
<snausage> i have tried a bunch of different guides so i am a bit confused by myself i think
<snausage> ok so now i just name the printer and hit forward?
<Hoso0001> Like i need some serious help, i am in a pretty big pickle. Like the install on ubuntu isn't working.
<bluetooth01> Learning-Ubuntu: thanks i found a great guide via google.com/linux, im glad im getting around to trying linux out. always been more comfortable with windows.
<bluetooth01> thanks though,
<brandon_> do any of you guys play america's army?
<alienz> i am using ubuntu linux 7.04
<Dr_willis> genii,  saw that artical today on the solidstate hard drives. :) i cant wait for them to get affordable!
<Hoso0001> It does th install thing, but it won't boot, i just get a black screen after the boot loader
<Hoso0001> using the latest verison
<marko> Kl4m: not so often the systems is tested in stream over networks
<cafuego> toresn: Pooh. That's something I haven' done in ages. I think I used sound juicer (but that's prolly not particularly lightweight).
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - so far, so good!  Thanks! :D
<alienz> please help me to to injects many themes in beryl
<MasterShrek> V1k1ng, i dont know if its broadcom based or not, my friend's dlink wifi adapter is broadcom based, pretty easy to install, but i dunno about a usb dongle
<nevhood> The alsa stuff seems to be installing well
<cafuego> genii: latest Linux Journal has a readahead cache solution.
<V1k1ng> brandon_,   never got into it, is it fun?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, great
<DShepherd> P-avilion, install this package maybe? libjpeg62-dev
<genii> cafuego: Cool, I'll need to pick one up soon
<P-avilion> thanks
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,   yeah, no one seems to know what to do with these, any idea where I would start?
<marko> Kl4m: my test with lackout for ntfs is in searc in "0FreeNFS ext3"   google
<DShepherd> brandon_, my brother does (on windows)
<P-avilion> saw that earlier, but didnt think it was directed to me
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: question, were it says to look up what your sound card is and edit the alsa-config file. what if i am using integrated
<cafuego> genii: I do stream a fair bunch of media over a network (mythtv) and I can't say I ever noticed anything.
<brandon_> V1k1ng: hey whats up I DON'T KNOW lol I can't get logged in
<marko> cant find it nw
<cafuego> genii: It's probably online. Let me check.
<brandon_> DShepherd: well I can't log in it says either my internet is down or the server is being worked on
<V1k1ng> brandon_,   i played it on windows once and got bored with the "training" simulations
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, I believe hes referring to the type of model which could be 3-jack, 3 jack with spid 6 jack etc
<genii> cafuego: I think mythtv subsystem has tweaks to smooth out the stream
<marko> but i have a realy worktest betweens filsystems and networks
<MasterShrek> V1k1ng, lsusb -v   may give you some useful output, if u pastebin it i may be able to help you, but i cant guarentee anything :)
<cafuego> genii: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9769
<marko> work it out self
<genii> cafuego: Thanks, bookmarking
<brandon_> v1k1ng: well I think its goin to be fun considering steam lags to much for me to play those CSS or teamfortress
<lockd> i've started getting addicted to a few proprietary games. 12k errors on attempt to recompile, though!
<cafuego> np :-)
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, Are you using this ALC861VD/660VD
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: the only command that actually works is cat /proc/asound/* the rresults are
<deleriumz> --- no soundcards ---
<deleriumz>   2:        : timer
<deleriumz>   3:        : sequencer
<deleriumz> cat: /proc/asound/oss: Is a directory
<john__> you find your printer in the list. then give it a name.....  I think from there you'll need to do something else.... hold on....
<lockd> should I be having so much trouble with disassembly or it supposed to be hard?
<deleriumz> cat: /proc/asound/seq: Is a directory
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,  Thanks for the offer,  I'll be at my mom's tomorrow so I was just trying to collect some ideas tonight
<deleriumz> G0: system timer : 4000.000us (10000000 ticks)
<deleriumz> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).
<john__> do that last part so it installs the driver....
<snausage> yup
<Kl4m> marko, are you talking about NFS? That's not exactly generic "network streaming"...
<snausage> done
<Hoso0001> Can't Boot into system after install, it go past the boot loader and the screen is blank any help plz?
<MasterShrek> !paste | deleriumz
<ubotu> deleriumz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,   her system is slow so I thought i'd install xubuntu
<Wifi-Phrea1> Can anyone tell me how to fix this? ... /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (1000)
<deleriumz> ...
<deleriumz> its a few lines long
<deleriumz> im not wasting my time with pastebin
<genii> Wifi-Phrea1: Use sudo
<MasterShrek> V1k1ng, good choice, but fluxbox may even be better, im assuming shes only using it for surfing the web, or maybe the occasional office utility
<snausage> not working
<V1k1ng> brandon_,   my system is too slow for teamfortress2, but i want to play it so badly  :(
<brandon_> v1k1ng its BA
<john__> what isn't working?
<snausage> in the device url: it says "smb:///localhost/192.168.0.105 " there should not be a local host there should there?
<MasterShrek> deleriumz, the room gets quite busy and its more convienent for people to see all your info in one centralized location, hence pastebin
<snausage> it would not print a test page
<deleriumz> its not busy now is it?
<deleriumz> then i dont see the problem
<john__> don't try and print.... I'm trying to decide where to put the share name
<snausage> and the deskjet is listed under local printer
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,   there is a problem with the installer though when it prompts you for security updates and you don't have a connection
<snausage> ah ok
<chinadoll2405> hello all
<marko> 'im using ftp only, in all test Kl4m
<deleriumz> Learning-ubuntu: this is what im using Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<brandon_> hey guys Im trying to burn an iso onto a cd how do I do that with linux?  what do I have to download?
<marko> smb is crap
<MasterShrek> V1k1ng, that isnt a huge issue tho is it? generally you can skip over that part and deal with it later when u get a connection
<MasterShrek> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<MasterShrek> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<john__> where it says device URI needs to have a "/%printersharename%"in it
<Kl4m> marko. That's it, you're a troll. go away.
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,   no but fluxbuntu's installer isn't graphical, but it hangs waiting for a graphical response
<jorvis_> how do you play .rm files?  the wiki doesn't have 7.10 instructions for realplayer or helix
<jorvis_> when I try I can hear them but not see them
<MasterShrek> Mark17, samba is actually a good program, stop trolling please
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,   oh, you're saying install fluxbox  i get it
<genii> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marko> smb is crap slow, nfs is not bether, aps is good enoutht in apple networks.. the best is ftp
<marko> Kl4m:
<lockd> does anyone know a good Gnome or non-desktop alternative for KIOSlaves?
<patrickkkk> hi, i was wondering if there was a way to get a integrated multicard reader working, lspci brings it up as  Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I'm having trouble at the part where you want me to identify the model of my sound chip
<MasterShrek> V1k1ng, at least give it a try, you dont have to stick with it if she needs more, but most people (including my parents) dont really need a whole lot and fluxbox runs great :)
<john__> it's supposed to look like this  smb:///123.123.123.123/printername
<deleriumz> nevhood;Learning-ubuntu: same
<chinadoll2405> how do i run 3 webcams on ubuntu at one time im very new so u would have to break it done..
<Wifi-Phrea1> genni: Even with sudo it says the same thing
<marko> Kl4m: i have new numbers, in my hand, tested every filsystem against protocol
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,   the main thing is to get that wireless hub running, if they can surf the internet and check email, they'll love it
<DM|> Ok no matter what ive tried, i cant get VNC working to a desktop on my network, i keep getting xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<DM|> Unable to connect to VNC server
<DM|>  
<marko> Kl4m: the first one in world !
<snausage> should i just change it to look that way with my ip and printer name?
<ari_stress> hi guys, anyone knows why gutsy cannot print to network? too bad launchpad is offline
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, So far you downloaded alsa, extracted it , compiled library, driver and utils and the needed developer files and compiled them and the only error you both are hacing is identifying the chip correct? If so tell me the motherboard or laptop you are using
<john__> the other thing you mentioned about it being a local printer.... don't know
<nevhood> deleriumz, Learning-Ubuntu - entering "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" or the like gives me "No such file or directory"
<MasterShrek> V1k1ng, yea that could possibly be an issue though, i dont know for sure if that wifi adapter will work or not
<Wifi-Phrea1> genii: ?
<marko> Kl4m: border is, ufs is best
<ari_stress> [Job 15] Print file was not accepted (client-error-document-format-not-supported)!
<genii> Wifi-Phrea1: Yes?
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - that's right
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: Im using a toshiba satellite, not sure what motherboard
<MasterShrek> ari_stress, do you have the printer installed to cups?
<cafuego> marko: Linux cannot write to ufs, so it's bloody useless.
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,   it seems some have, but they haven't left much of a paper trail...you either know how to do it or you don't
<snausage> ya i have no idea what is going on
<Wifi-Phrea1> Even with sudo it says not owned by this uid
<chinadoll2405> trying to get ubuntu to reconize my 3 webcams need help
<marko> Kl4m: i WILL plubliciate in ubuntu-se
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - Toshiba Satellite A135-S4727
<john__> yes change it to the name of the windows ip and the sharename EXACTLY as it is being shared from your windows box.  BTW is it XP?
<ari_stress> MasterShrek: yes, it is an epson stylus c87 connected and shared from a suse box
<deleriumz> nevhood: there are differnt commands to use only 1 of them works for me. you can also try lspci | grep Audio although i doubt it will help
<MasterShrek> V1k1ng, check the output from lsusb -v, you shold be able to find out what module its using
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,   I'm trying to urge my folks to buy a new laptop anyway
<genii> Wifi-Phrea1: What exactly is it you are attempting?
<Wifi-Phrea1> I installed tor
<snausage> yes it is xp
<MasterShrek> ari_stress, well it should work then i would think, shared over samba? or what?
<ari_stress> MasterShrek: shared through cups, so it's ipp?
<Wifi-Phrea1> And when I try to run the program it says var lib tor is not owned by this UID
<V1k1ng> MasterShrek,   I tried to install wolvix because i heard it has great hardware support but that install failed too
<john__> You mentioned before it says the printer is attached locally?
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: i ripped the sticker off that gave me my actuall model -_-'
<snausage> yes
<chinadoll2405> anyone
<MasterShrek> oh, well im not sure exactly how that works, ive always shared printers over samba simply for windows compatablity
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz and nevhood Both fo you are using a realtek chipset IM trying to find out which one
<Q_Continuum> Gutsy wireless question - once I'm connected, how can I 'refresh' the list of current wireless networks available?
<john__> It shouldn't be.  If you selected the windows via samba option ubuntu should know it's network shares
<snausage> on the left hand server setting
<snausage> local printers
<MasterShrek> Q_Continuum, sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<MasterShrek> or wlan0
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - Realtek High Definition Audio
<snausage> deskjet _5940
<Shadix> MasterShrek, hey did what you sudgested but still have the Kubuntu login screen
<Q_Continuum> MasterShrek, any gui-options? (not worried myself, thinking End-User)
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3
<john__> oh I get it.  Ignore this part.....
<deleriumz> nevhood,Learning-ubuntu: same thing as nevhood =P a13
<MasterShrek> Shadix, oh the login screen, i thought u meant the bootsplash
<MasterShrek> Shadix, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jorvis_> genii: thanks for the autolink, but when I went there and read through it it only linked to the same page again that says nothing for 7.10
<jorvis_> (for .rm files)
<Shadix> also having isssues where when I boot I sometimes have no keyboard or no mouse :P yah
<Q_Continuum> MasterShrek, Not showing up on the GUI list :-/
<nevhood> There's a linux driver on that site.
<Shadix> k thx ;P
<john__> add the sharename and printing should work
<Learning-Ubuntu> deleriumz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539595&page=5
<snausage> i think it worked
<daya> daya@debian:~$ cdrecord --scanbus
<MasterShrek> Q_Continuum, i dont know, i dont use the gui...cli ftw!
<daya> wodim: No such file or directory.
<daya> , how do i solve this prob.
<AdemoS> okay guys, I installed ndiswrapper, but I can't find the gui!
<AdemoS> anyone know what's up?
<john__> you think?  is the printer making wired noises and spitting out paper?
<snausage> i did the verify it worked there should i print something at this point
<MasterShrek> AdemoS, there is no gui for ndiswrapper, there is a frontend out there somewhere tho
<genii> jorvis_: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player
<Wifi-Phrea1> genni: ?  when I try to run the program tor, it says var lib tor is not owned by this UID
<snausage> ha
<Shadix> MasterShrek, invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<john__> I take that as a yes...
<MasterShrek> Shadix, umm...never seen that before...sudo apt-get install gdm    maybe?
<DM|> Anyone a VNC expert this time
<Varka> daya, cdrecord was replaced by wodim, it hast the same syntax and options
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: ....wow...lmao i feel like a idiot
<Wifi-Phrea1> genii ?   when I try to run the program tor, it says var lib tor is not owned by this UID
<aN1> good evening, in 7.10 how is the fakeraid support? do i still have to dmraid and debootstrap?
<MasterShrek> DM|, im no expert but whats your problem?
<Shadix> MasterShake, I'll giver a try see where we end up
<MasterShrek> MasterShrek**
<snausage> John_  thanks very much
<Shadix> LOL sry
<MasterShrek> !tab | Shadix
<snausage> working great
<ubotu> Shadix: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<john__> no problem.
<DM|> MasterShrek set up a new computer, and im able to SSH into it and ive set up VNC but i cant connect via VNC
<cafuego> aN1: You can probably boot the install/live cd and install/load up dmraid, then run the installer.
<daya> Varka, I want to use k3b or gnome-baker but didn't succeed to burn, do i have to remove wodim
<john__> write down the steps so the next time you have it when you need it. njoy
<MasterShrek> DM|, where did you set up vnc, does the process start at boot?
<snausage> one other quick one ?  it there like a hot key to switch between the multiple screens?
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu, deleriumz - Module snd-hda-intel
<deleriumz> learning-ubuntu: restarting and seeing if it works
<DM|> MasterShrek, uh
<nevhood> I think that' sit
<nevhood> Is that what you used?
<snausage> yup i was close each time i tried to figure it out
<P-avilion> anyone familiar with webcam_server ?
<genii> Wifi-Phrea1: I understand that part. What is unknown is, is this a program which is supposed to run during boot from some init.d script? Is the thing to run even in that directory of /var/lib ? Is the directory on a drive with a filesystem other than ext2/3? etc
<jorvis_> genii: I've verified that I have universe, restricted and multiverse repositories enabled, but when I try to apt-get install realplayer I get: "E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate"
<aN1> cafuego: so i don't need to mount the filesystem install with deboostrap and edit fstab?
<john__> Now does anyone know anything about tweaking mouse motion on a thinkpad T23
<MasterShrek> DM|, in a terminal: ps -e | grep vnc      see if it gives you any output
<DM|> MasterShrek no output
<genii> jorvis_: OK 1 minute I'll look into it
<MasterShrek> jorvis_, i think its just realplay
<john__> snausage: ctrl+alt+ arrowleft/right
<MasterShrek> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in gutsy
<john__> I accept all major credit cards...
<Shadix> MasterShrek,  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, deleriumz Im pretty sure that thread should work considering that you both have the same model. However the rest didnt add the developed thingies and hence couldnt get sound off a new install.
<MasterShrek> jorvis_, nvm
<Varka> daya, definetely no
<MasterShrek> Shadix, then do that
<DM|> MasterShrek should i vnc4server :1?
<genii> jorvis_: Did you sudo apt-get update     after changing the repos?
<Shadix> >_< duh lol
<daya> Varka, My k3b, have burn button disabled,
<daya> Varka, what may be the reason,
<jorvis_> genii: I didn't just add them, they've been there for weeks
<jorvis_> I'll do it now though
<daya> Varka, even it doesn't show the burning devices,
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu - I'll try it.
<genii> !info realplayer gutsy
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in gutsy
<chinadoll2405> im trying to get ubuntu to reconize 3 webcams how do i do?
<genii> hmm
<MasterShrek> DM|, :0 probably, but i think vnc is generally for a login, my server has a desktop that is always logged in, and i use x11vnc for my vnc server and just have it always running, so i can start things on the desktop and close the window, tehn go back to it whenever
<Varka> daya, what does "wodim --scanbus" say?
<genii> !infoi realplayer feisty
<genii> !info realplayer feisty
<MasterShrek> !real
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DM|> MasterShrek so what should i run ?>
<john__> Mouse, thinkpad, T23 anyone...?
<genii> MasterShrek: He's already gone that route :)
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Good luck
<MasterShrek> DM|, i dont konw exactly, probably just log in as your user, and start the vnc server
<jorvis_> haha, yes.  I did actually search the wiki before posting my question.  :)
<MasterShrek> oh
<MasterShrek> well, i think vlc can probably play real media
<Delerium> learning-ubuntu;nevhood: the link the last one that was sent is a fix it worked
<Learning-Ubuntu> Delerium, :D
<aN1> !debootsrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debootsrap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Learning-Ubuntu> Delerium, Enjoy with Amarok
<Delerium> learning-ubuntu: offtopic a bit, is there a way for pidion to auto id and thanks
<aN1> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<DM|> MasterShrek i cant run vnc4server :0
<daya> Varka, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45451/
<DM|> MasterShrek A VNC server is already running as :0
<MasterShrek> DM|, type vnc and hit tab a couple times to see what commands are available, chances are youll figure out which one to use
<Learning-Ubuntu> Delerium, I have no clue what youre talking about :x
<multiverse> Hey Shrek:  vmware server 1.0.4 works great on 7.10 Desktop 64 bit.
<nevhood> Delerium, nice!
<DM|> MasterShrek "display all 1936 possibilities?"
<MasterShrek> cool multiverse, i always used virtualbox or qemu/kvm
<infidel_> what file does ubuntu use for inittab?
<Delerium> learning-ubuntu: the IM program, can it auto identify (IRC nickserv)??
<MasterShrek> DM|, heh no, u didnt put a space after vnc did u?
<MasterShrek> DM|, shouldnt give you 1900 possibilties lol
<genii> jorvis_:  from this point on copy and paste to terminal: cd ~/;wget http://www.real.com/realcom/R?href=http%3A%2F%2Fforms%2Ereal%2Ecom%2Freal%2Fplayer%2Fdownload%2Ehtml%3Ff%3Dunix%2FRealPlayer10GOLD%2Ebin ; sudo chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin ; ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<DM|> MasterShrek bash: vnc: command not found
<nevhood> Delerium - what exactly did you do?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Oh pidgin ? not sure I use a program called xchat
<flaccid> how to get restricted codecs for gutsy?
<infidel_> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !startup
<cafuego> aN1: Not on the initial install from the livecd in that case, but you should probably double check that the initrd image on the dmraid contains the right modules.
<Learning-Ubuntu> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nevhood> Delerium - to fix the audio?
<genii> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<GUARDiAN-> hi
<Trae> I keep hanging here: 99% [Connecting to wine.budgetdedicated.com (81.171.111.184)]  when doing apt-get update
<cafuego> DM|: vncviewer
<genii> !upstart|infidel
<ubotu> infidel: please see above
<DM|> cafuego ok? should i put in the computers ip address?
<daya> Varka, when I use gnome-baker it shows the errors like this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45453/
<infidel_> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<twocarlo> xchat sucks ubuntu rules
<GUARDiAN-> i want to disable my capslock-key, but 'xmodmap -e "remove lock = Caps_Lock" gives me this error: "bad keysym in remove modifier list 'Caps_Lock', no corresponding keycodes"
<daya> Varka,  dpkg -l | grep wodim
<daya> ii  cdrecord                          1.1.2-1                         Dummy transition package for wodim
<daya> ii  wodim                             1.1.2-1                         command line CD/DVD writing tool
<marko> cant send this im pm   will u know, but the thruth is ext3 has a brakedon in files over 512MB in chare, your nfs smb or whatever will puzzle ihope it again, take seconds'
<Abu-Aadam> If I install ubuntu can I safely resize ufs partitions
<Shadix> MasterShrek, LOL I love Linux apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-artwork what what I was looking for
<Delerium> nevhood:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539595
<DM|> cafuego ?
<MasterShrek> ah cool Shadix good news :)
<genii> marko: Please either help someone or complain instead somewhere else
<Shadix> brb
<Delerium> nevhood: all you should need to do is the last step
<Vini> HI, I just upgraded to GG, and my wireless doesn't work anymore.  Doesn't even show up as a device anymore, although ndis wrapper says that net5416 is present.
<cafuego> DM|: yup[
<Vini> I'm really stuck
<Vini> btw, Toshiba u305 laptop
<DM|> cafuego vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<DM|> Unable to connect to VNC server
<marko> genii:  right i will
<Trae> Anyone here play World of Warcraft under Wine with Ubuntu?  (I have mine working, wondering if there are any issues going from 7.04 to 7.10 ?)
<DM|> when i entered the computers own ip address
<Varka> daya, im sry, i have no solution for that by now.
<daya> Varka, any way thanks
<Delerium> trae: i have yet to try it, but i plan to. from what i heard it works
<Trae> Delerium, yeah, I'm scared
<marko> genii: im fictist
<nevhood> Delerium - thanks, i'll try that
<cafuego> DM|: Are you running a vnc server on that machine?
<Trae> Delerium, heh, I don't want to interrupt my crack flow
<Delerium> trae: im not, 2 pc's ftw, sadly 1x windows ftl
<DM|> cafuego yes on  :1
<DM|> cafuego far as i know lol
<Learning-Ubuntu> Sheesh I never knew there were so many Toshiba users :O
<Trae> Delerium, yeah I dualbox on WoW too ;)
<DM|> cafuego vnc4server :1
<DM|> A VNC server is already running as :1
<Learning-Ubuntu> WoW can be played on Wine or cedega can't it?
<Trae> Learning-Ubuntu, yah Wine works
<Delerium> learning-ubuntu: yeah, it works nicley
<genii> marko: Thanks
<jorvis_> genii: thanks, that partially helped.  With realplay I can see but not hear, and with mplayer I can hear the same vid but not see it.  :)
<DM|> Learning-Ubuntu wine, cedega is a waste of money/time
<aN1> cafuego: thx a bunch
<cafuego> DM|: Hmm. 'vnc4viewer localhost:1' no joy?
<Learning-Ubuntu> DM|, why so?
<aN1> cafuego: saved me 200 bucks for raid controller lol
<cafuego> aN1: Don't thank me until you know it works ;-)
<cafuego> aN1: Um.
<Trae> Learning-Ubuntu, http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<aN1> cafuego:  yeah i will try tomorrow let u know
<genii> jorvis_: Well, a bit further along anyhow.
<Learning-Ubuntu> DM|, The only problem I have is that the most famous games seems to be supported more :( . I like chessmaster X for example
<cafuego> aN1: if you don't already have a windows install on dmraid, do NOT use dmraid!
<tomasko_> I got four Gutsy CDs in the mail today for free. Thanks a lot :)
<cafuego> aN1: Just Linux sw raid (md driver) is a MUCH better idea.
<DM|> cafuego it opens up a tightVNC but its grey with 3 options "accept clipboard from viewers" etc , no other things i can click on
<DM|> cafuego doesnt look like its working properly
<tomasko_> I have used Ubuntu since 5.04, and will continue to recommend it those that I think would do better with it than their existing platforms :)
<genii> jorvis_: From here yer on yer own , I'll be not much more help integrating the audio/video
<aN1> cafuego:  yeah i need dual boot thou sw is alot easier but i need arcGIS
<cafuego> DM|: That sounds like a standard X with vncconfig running
<diegoliedo> Hi, I'm sorry to ask something as basic as this, but I haven't find anything anywhere for a while:
<diegoliedo> I haven't got an internet connection in my pc, I have ubuntu 6.10 installed, how can I make Synaptic to have the repositories without downloading them directly?
<diegoliedo> Thanks
<xt|away> this the place to come for help?
<cafuego> aN1: Ah ok.
<DM|> cafuego so how do i fix it?
<cafuego> DM|: Can you right click on the grey?
<genii> diegoliedo: You have 33Gb free on your hard drive?
<DM|> cafuego no
<john__> ok forget the thinkpad, does anyone know of a way to remote control PC's in ubuntu, like logmein.com?
<DM|> sec ill give u a SS
<Shadix> MasterShrek, good to go thanks for your help
<Vini> HI, I just upgraded to GG, and my wireless doesn't work anymore.  Doesn't even show up as a device anymore, although ndis wrapper says that net5416 is present.  Anyone know how I can get it to show up?
 * cafuego hrms
<Vini> When I restart networking
<Vini> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<diegoliedo> no, I dont want every repository, just the 4 basic ones
<marko> same problem same users
<Vini> This is in my interfaces file:
<Learning-Ubuntu> diegoliedo, Got to a friends house which has an internet connection. get the debs from a similar install using aptoncd
<Vini> auto wlan0#iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<MiddleOfNowhere> can i get some help?
<genii> diegoliedo: look into apt-mirror
<Learning-Ubuntu> diegoliedo, The secodn one is obviously better
<MasterShrek> MiddleOfNowhere, thats what we're here for
<marko> Vini: try to search a ansver in uour self ?
<Vini> I spent about 2 hours searching
<Vini> that is why I am here
<diegoliedo> thanks, I'll try and return if I can't
<MiddleOfNowhere> I cant get ubuntu to run the os on my comp?
<marko> 2h lol
<MiddleOfNowhere> i burnt cd with os install
<Vini> marko-_-: There is no need to always be like that
<DM|> Learning-Ubuntu because cedega is bloated and has poor performance in wow
<MasterShrek> marko, stop being an ass
<ASTX813> Anyone here used POSE (palm emulator)?
<Vini> it is really a turn off for average users
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Does it run the livecd?
<MiddleOfNowhere> i dont know ehere to start
<riotkittie> Vini:  why's the # there?
<john__> Can I get some help?
<Vini> just trying to get their machines to work
<MiddleOfNowhere> yes it runs it
<xt|away> i'm a bit of a nub at linux, but i had everything working pretty much fine - then i loaded into windows to play some games, loaded back into linux and all my ntfs partitions in /media are empty
<MiddleOfNowhere> well no
<Vini> riotkittie: What #?
<MiddleOfNowhere> it boots up
<marko> MasterShrek: im a ass for kiddies
<MasterShrek> MiddleOfNowhere, have you tried rebooting your pc and booting off the cd?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: What symptoms/error messages or such happens
<riotkittie> the . nevermind.
<MiddleOfNowhere> but ram isn't high enough to run os on live cd
<VarunJ> Hey, how do I install GStreamer for Ubuntu?
<DM|> cafuego http://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotir4.png
<marko> MasterShrek: u lern them ask u got
<Learning-Ubuntu> DM|, I dont play WoW the only game I play now is chess and I must say that brutal chess has a bad engine while gnuchess lacks looks. I used to play eq but not anymore. I wanted to get chessmaster to run so bad. But ti doesnt work. It uses Directx9
<MasterShrek> marko, well stop, go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to act like that
<riotkittie> marko: if you feel the need to channel your inner donkey, try #pettingzoo
<cafuego> MiddleOfNowhere: You could try the 'Alternate' installer.
<marko> MasterShrek: i search, mabye u got
<MiddleOfNowhere> i have no cd :(
<MiddleOfNowhere> i hvae a jump drive though
<MiddleOfNowhere> *have
<nevhood> Delerium - did you enter lenovo as the model?
<cafuego> DM|: Well, that's a maximised vncconfig running in vnc,a s fara s I cna tell.
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Aaah OK. How much ram?
<DM|> cafuego so how do i fix it lol
<snausage> is there a fast key for moving between the screens? ( like x 4 to go right the the fourth desktop)???
<cafuego> DM|: Your next step then is to edit ~/.vnc/xstartup and make it run a window manager
<riotkittie> Vini: maybe i didnt see one. <shrug>.  hm.  uhm. hm. are you using ndiswrapper?
<Vini> riotkittie: yes
<MasterShrek> MiddleOfNowhere, also the alternate install cd may work better for you with low ram, its a text-based installer instead of a gui-based
<c1|freaky> hi all
<Vini> and ndiswrapper shows the device
<Vini> but network-admin does not
<c1|freaky> how can i find out, via commandline, what process is using a specific port?
<MiddleOfNowhere> 256k
<Vini> used to work in FF, doesn't work in GG
<chadder> How come I am unable to get the NVIDIA drivers working correctly to support me 1680x1050 monitor ?
<genii> MasterShrek: Good suggestion
<MasterShrek> 256mb?
<c1|freaky> im trying to restart apache2, apache2 is not running but some process is using the port :\
<MiddleOfNowhere> yes
<marko> MasterShrek: sorry, i only want users to understand asnverser they got in google, betweeen swe dont ask so many dumb questions
<MasterShrek> should work fine if its 256 with the gui installer, but i could be wrong
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: I imagine you mean Mb and not Kb
<cafuego> 256k is a bit too low for Linux ;-)
<MiddleOfNowhere> yes sorry lol
<ASTX813> I'm trying to get pose to use one of the skins.  I've installed the pose-skins package, but when I go to the skin chooser, none show up
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu, Delerium - here goes... wish me luck!
<Delerium> nevhood: goodluck
<sauvin> happy American turkey day.
<lockd> cafuego: a bit too low for linux, or for full Ubuntu?
<ASTX813> woot
<ASTX813> (for the turkey)
<MasterShrek> marko, theres not such thing as dumb questions, its much easier for someone who doesnt know what they are doing to interact with a real person than to google everything
<marko> good answer
<Learning-Ubuntu> Are toshiba laptops a common brand outside cause I have only seen a few where I am
<cafuego> lockd: Linux all-up (non-embedded-custom-tuned-kernel, that is)
<MiddleOfNowhere> MasterShrek: what should i do?
<Delerium> learning-ubuntu: there pretty common
<VarunJ> Hey, how do I install GStreamer for Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> MiddleOfNowhere, do you have a blank cd that you can burn the ubuntu cd image to?
<MiddleOfNowhere> No
<MasterShrek> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> Learning-Ubuntu: Pretty common and generally pretty good quality.
<Jordan_U_> VarunJ, It's installed by default
<sauvin> You can get Toshiba laptops at Walmart.
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: 192 is OK for 7.04 livecd then 128 min after. Empirically I've found for 7.10 256 for livecd then 192 min after
<lockd> cafuego: Core worked on something really low end - but even noX was unusable
<VarunJ> is it? I'm trying to play a .mp3 with Exaile and it isn't working. Says I need gstreamer
<lockd> cafuego: and noX is almost unusable anyway
<Vini> How can I remove all network settings and get the whole thing to autoconfigure again
<Delerium> learning-ubuntu: mines a damn tank, i dropped it 6 feet and it didnt even scratch
<MasterShrek> VarunJ, fire up synaptic and do a search for gstreamer, also make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<DM|> cafuego well i added startkde to the startup file, but i start it and it does the same thing
<riotkittie> Vini: did you do the 'sudo ndiswrapper -m' thing to create the alias directive?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Delerium, Now thats a good thing
<cafuego> lockd: The lowest I've used was an 8Mb 486 (but I did run X (and Netscape) on it :-)
<DM|> cafuego do i have to restart the vnc server?
<cafuego> dm: yep
<Jordan_U_> VarunJ, Do you have totem-gstreamer installed? ( again, it's installed by default )
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: i keep getting a blank screen and saying can not load due to internal error
<lockd> cafuego: when was that? linux must have been tiny then
<Vini> module configuration already contains alias directive
<cafuego> lockd: 1993 (slackware 3 days)
<Delerium> anyone know of any bittorrent clients for linux?
<c1|freaky> ok found it out. with fuser you can find out what program is using a port
<jorvis_> Delerium: azureus
<Vini> riotkittie: module configuration already contains alias directive
<DM|> cafuego nice, its working, only probl now is that i still cant connect from another computer
<VarunJ> universe/multiverse?
<VarunJ> I just installed Ubuntu so everything is default
<multiverse> yes?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: If you have another computer running linux you could do netboot install. (if machine to install to can boot from network)
<lockd> Delerium: ktorrent works best I<for me>
<Jordan_U_> lockd, You'd be surprised how small you can get linux to be when you compile in strictly what you need and nothing more, even today
<MasterShrek> !repositories | VarunJ
<ubotu> VarunJ: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<riotkittie> Vini: weird. i have no clue, sorry
<multiverse> ktorrent rocks
<tomasko_> Yeah, seriously. X doesn't play nice with 32 MB of memory any more :(
<cafuego> DM|: From another machine, connect to ip.of.server:5900
<MiddleOfNowhere> I dont have another linux machine
<MasterShrek> agreed multiverse
<MiddleOfNowhere> would a jump drive work?
<lockd> meh, I< tags obviously don't work :P
<MiddleOfNowhere> i wanna install to hard disk
<multiverse> I've used it for the last two years.  heh I use it to get the new Ubuntu...
<marko> del
<MasterShrek> MiddleOfNowhere, only if your pc supports usb booting
<MiddleOfNowhere> yes it does
<MiddleOfNowhere> its in my bios
 * cafuego <3 rtorrent
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Possibly bad cd, or it doesn't know possibly how to use the external cd drive unit you have or similar
<Jordan_U_> lockd, Also there is kdrive
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: i ran cd check, md5sum check and it come out good
<DM|> cafuego unable to connect to host: No route to host (113)
<c1|freaky> i got another question: is there any webtool which displays the changes done by apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (&& apt-get dist-upgrade) ?
<lockd> oh, i have a question about external HDDs.. why would one prevent GRUB from booting? (when plugged, fails, when unplugged, works perfectly)
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, ?
<DM|> i can ping the computer and SSH into it as well
<MasterShrek> multiverse, how are you liking your 64 bit ubuntu? :) not so much of a hater anymore? =P
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu, Delerium - Sound now works!!!!!!! :D
<cafuego> DM|: Network problem then. Are you sure you're using the correct IP/
<Delerium> nevhood: Yay
<lockd> i might need to get the actual error code and ask on grub or linux
<DM|> cafuego yerp
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, :D
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: So most likely then it doesn;t know how to use the drive, or less possibly some unknown error
 * cafuego re-hrms
<nevhood> Thank you all so much for the help!!!!!
<Jordan_U_> DM|, Firewall?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Anyhow I can find you a good tutorial on netboot install if you like
<cafuego> point
<DM|> Jordan_U_ ive allowed the port
<MasterShrek> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MiddleOfNowhere> I dont have another linux machine
<cafuego> dm|: is it also forwarded?
<MasterShrek> MiddleOfNowhere, you wouldnt need one
<DM|> yep
<Jordan_U_> DM|, And the protocall?
<MiddleOfNowhere> o
<multiverse> Ahem, I wasn't a hater.  Just a dis-believer.
<cafuego> Can you telnet to that port on that box?
<marko> Delerium: i use pretty well as in linux as OSX  transmission, good is withover craf k torrent, but if u have a  spend of 256MB ram and 2%cpu use   ASUREUS
<MasterShrek> =P
<DM|> Jordan_U_ what
<nevhood> Delerium - you entered "Lenovo", am I right?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Do you have another machine at all?
<MiddleOfNowhere> Yes
<MiddleOfNowhere> im on a vista machine right now
<Jordan_U_> DM|, How are you trying to connect to it that doesn't work?
<pipelineaudio> which compiz fx do I turn on to make it cubic? I have cube on but its still like a flat panel that I rotate
<multiverse> I have to say:  I am impressed.
<cafuego> multiverse: only the native firefox java plugin needs to be fixed, then I'll be happy :-)
<MasterShrek> i dont like azureus, i find that its a gross waste of your computer's resources, no matter how much ram/processor power u have
<marko> test
<multiverse> So far the only thing I see that is hurting me is that I can't get a dhcp lease.
<Jordan_U_> pipelineaudio, Make it 4 sided, i.e. 4 virtual desktops
<pipelineaudio> ok
<multiverse> via wireless
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu, Delerium - I have to go... it's 1 AM here, and i have to get up early tomorrow.
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: You can install things to the livecd so you can boot to that (if THAT machine can :)  ) install the netboot deal. Make sure you put the iso file on a hd tho, it will otherwise suck up the ramdrive and fail to d/l
<Jordan_U_> multiverse, Can you setup a static connection?
<multiverse> yes
<multiverse> connected to the same device.
<marko> Delerium: i use pretty well as in linux as OSX  transmission, good is withover craf k torrent, but if u have a  spend of 256MB ram and 2%cpu use   ASUREUS
<MasterShrek> multiverse, using command line? sudo dhclient3 wlan0    doesnt work?
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu, Delerium - Thank you so much for all the help... hopefully I can see you around again!
<brandon_> hey guys I was wondering if any of you guys could guide me threw on how to put an iso onto a disc?
<DM|> Jordan_U_ xvncviewer 192.168.1.100:5900
<marko> ktorrent is good
<Jordan_U_> multiverse, What happens when you run "sudo dhclient <interface>" ( this will try to renew the dhcp lease )
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: If it's the box you have the iso on already, so much better
<MasterShrek> !burn | brandon_
<Learning-Ubuntu> nevhood, Glad it worked
<multiverse> I think it's the Atheros driver
<ubotu> brandon_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nevhood> Learning-Ubuntu, yes, I am too! :D
<Jordan_U_> multiverse, Then ath0
<snausag1> is there a way to switch between the multiple screens like
<sonta> is there a room to merely spout the praises of ubuntu?
<snausag1> "x  +  4 "  would go to the fourth scree?
<brandon_> mastershrek: thanks
<multiverse> It works when I make it static.
<tigran> Hi. How can I find out my motherboard make/model?
<genii> snausage: ctrl-alt -> and <- keys don't work for you?
<snausag1> nice thanks
<MasterShrek> sonta, not really, most is understood already :)
<DM|> Jordan_U_ was that what you were asking
<Jordan_U_> multiverse, Can you pastebin the output of "sudo dhclient ath0" ?
<Jordan_U_> DM|, Yes
<snausag1> i just started with unbuntu tonight :)
<marko> Delerium KTORRENT is best
<nub> tigran: i know lspci will show chipset information
<sonta> WoW works on ubuntu with wine
<nub> snausag1: so what do you think so far?
<sonta> no configging
<MasterShrek> sonta, dont tell me that, i dont want to lose my life to that game again lol
<marko> sonta: wow will not work in cedega becaund utf8
<marko> wow have utf8
<DM|> Jordan_U_ so what should i do?
<sonta>  /cast Resurrection
<multiverse> I'm too drunk to engage in troubleshoot well:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45441/
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Thinking? ;)
<Jordan_U_> DM|, don't know :(
<MiddleOfNowhere> im so lost
<DM|> :X
 * gummo is away: swimming with the fishes
<DM|> cafuego wheres the config file for VNC for what port it uses?
<jacob> net
<Jordan_U_> multiverse, You forgot the "sudo"
<brandon_> do any of you guys know if america's army server is down?  Im just got an account and I can't log in
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: look at this page and tell me if you think it's beyond what you could do or not, please: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<MiddleOfNowhere> I am lost as can be
<multiverse> look down
<marko> sudo  lol
<cafuego> DM|: I think you pass it to the vnc server as command line param.
<cafuego> DM|: You could try tunneling it through ssh.
<multiverse> You have to read the whole thing.
<multiverse> :lol:
<cafuego> DM|: ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5900 192.168.1.100
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: This entire tutorial can be done from the livecd
<Learning-Ubuntu> MasterShrek, I had the same problem with EQ.. 5-6 hours one sit. Im glad I stopped .
<shasbot> i adjusted the volume in alsamixer, and now the volume adjust buttons on my laptop don't change the volume level, how can i restore that functionality?
<cafuego> DM|: Then run 'vncviewer localhost:5901' on the local machine.
<nub> multiverse: what does sudo ifconfig show?
<MiddleOfNowhere> i dont have a dhcp server
<MiddleOfNowhere> :S
<Learning-Ubuntu> nub, Youre network configuration I think
<Jordan_U_> multiverse, This probably isn't likely, but DHCP is surprisingly not the same on all OS's, every version of OSx, ( even other's that have come to my house with new and old mac's ) cannot get DHCP from my router, Linux and WIndows however can. It's bizzarre.
<cafuego> DM|: Running it that way is recommended anyway, as VNC isn't encrypted in any way.
<nub> Learning-Ubuntu: I'm asking what *his* ifconfig shows
<Learning-Ubuntu> nub, Gah Im sorry
<DM|> cafuego Error: Can't open display:
<multiverse> You're right about that.
<marko> I will give u a storry, abrahame made a system for users, abrahmaam will do abraham as sudo password, no he/she dont know, but if sudo will bee be bigg i hack sudo john:john,   go root
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: The idea I will briefly outline for you.
<MasterShrek> nub, time for a new nick? :)
<multiverse> I am considering upgrading the firmware of my router.
<cafuego> DM|: Don't run the vncviewer command on the remote machine.
<nub> MasterShrek: what's wrong with nub?
<marko> sudo is evil !
<c1|freaky> is there some tool which works like durep -w? - webreport, hdd usage statstics?
<DM|> cafuego drnit
<Jordan_U_> DM|, If you want to run GUI programs with ssh you need to use "ssh -X"
<cafuego> Open a new terminal and run it locally
<MasterShrek> nub, once you start helping people, your not much of a nub ={
<MasterShrek> =P
<multiverse> sudo made Ubuntu possible.
<P-avilion> how do i create a dir
<nub> MasterShrek: not true.
<P-avilion> pls
<cafuego> P-avilion: mkdir <name>
 * sonta nubs all over himself
<P-avilion> im rusty
<P-avilion> thanks
<Learning-Ubuntu> lol
<marko> sudo is crap as hel
<MasterShrek> mkdir
<Varka> marko, i dont know what is wrong with you, and im not really interested in, but please stop annoying people with your senseless opinions, thx
<DM|> cafuego ncviewer localhost:5901
<DM|> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<DM|> Unable to connect to VNC server
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: You boot other machine to livecd. Then you proceed with the tutorial on that page.All things you install are temporary, only good for how long you use the livecd. Then you connect the other box to a hub and the first box to same hub. Set machine to install onto to boot from network.
<cafuego> Hi Rusty! How is work on making iptables NAT not suck going?
<multiverse> marko:  sudo whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DM|> !SPAM multiverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam multiverse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nub> MasterShrek: I've been using linux for 9 years and I still consider myself a newbie
<MasterShrek> marko, stop trolling, the ops do not like being called for stupid crap
<DM|> !spam multivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam multivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DM|> gr
<marko> sorry
<Jordan_U_> DM|, Oh, forgot you were doing VNC, ssh -X is for simply running individual applications over ssh
<multiverse> relax people.
<MasterShrek> nub, im in the same boat, not 9 years, but still a noob, i try not to make it public tho =P
<MiddleOfNowhere> so boot which machine? the one im installing on?
<nalioth> let us be civil
<tigran> nub: thanks
<cafuego> jordan_U: I'm trying to get him to tunnel vnc over ssh, seeing as he can ssh in.
<Kagar> I heard there were some Drunks in here.
<tigran> nub: late thanks hah
<MasterShrek> MiddleOfNowhere, yes
<DM|> multiverse this is a channel for help, take off topic conversations and stuff that spams the channel to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MiddleOfNowhere> Where is tutorial?
<nub> tigran: no prob... did that work for you?
<tigran> nub: yep
<marko> varaka how do u tell people to chice a strong root ? sudo ?
<marko> u never do !
<DM|> cafuego i can tunnel VNC through ssh but not how you work it
<marko> ubuntu sudo is crap
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: You boot the livecd on box you are NOT installing linux to. Then you install all as the webpage indicates. Then you hook both boxes to a hub or switch. Set the machine which you want to put linux onto so that it boots from network.
<cafuego> DM|: ?
<DM|> cafuego the issue i have is i cant vnc to that machine without ssh
<bazhang> marko: ease up
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: tutorial http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<Jordan_U_> cafuego, I know, I confused him by talking about ssh -X when he gave the error " could not connect to Display...", I was just telling him my advice was not to get VNC to work ( I had forgotten that is what he was trying to do )
<MasterShrek> marko, ubuntu sudo is no different than any other sudo
<marko> bazhang: eazy
<cafuego> DM|: ... which to me implies 1) firewall or 2) vnc not listening on an external IP.
<marko> y join my users
<MiddleOfNowhere> k here goes nothing... :S
<nub> I've seen linux go through the changes from fvwm to kde/gnome.  My favorite interface is cli - no X !
<DM|> cafuego my guess is number 2
<marko> today i give them ubuntu without sudo
<MasterShrek> agreed nub, but its tough to play videos on a command line =P
<tigran> nub: now I cant find any info on it from google, need to know what type of ram it supports, I'm upgrading
<cafuego> MasterShrek: it is! It's based on ufs, so you can have passwords longer then 512 bytes.
<MiddleOfNowhere> is there a way to boot from usb? would be much easier for me to understand
<marko> sudo is CRAP !!!! In OSX as
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: There is one thing different from the instructions. You need to make a directory on the hd which is in there already to work with from linux and to mount. But I will assist
<jimjam> I have a GParted problem, I'm trying to create a new partition. The error report is here: http://pastebin.ca/793419
<Jordan_U_> MasterShrek, You don't need X to play videos, mplayer can output directly to VESA :)
<MiddleOfNowhere> i just want to get this os installed on harddrive so i can use it
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Is the iso file on that computer hd someplace, and if so do you know the directory path, etc
<MasterShrek> Jordan_U, i was not aware...how does it look though?
<multiverse> Hey mods:  I got kicked for asking the same question twice the other day.  Do I have to listen to marko's nonsense all night?
<Jordan_U_> marko, With a single user system, why should there be multiple passwords? Why not just have one strong password?
<MiddleOfNowhere> Yes i know where the iso file is
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Good :)
<MiddleOfNowhere> also what option is boot from network? Cardbus NIC or Onboard Nic?
<Japheth> hi everyone, my apologies for such a noob question, but how do I decompress a .zip file on Ubuntu??
<Jordan_U_> Japheth, Double click it :)
<multiverse> right click on the file
<MasterShrek> Japheth, right click it and hit extract
<marko> in ubuntu forum ist recomende to use rott
<Japheth> I'm running Ubuntu Server... (no GUI)
<nub> Japheth: apt-get install unzip
<multiverse> extract=unzip
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: cardbus would be the removable one. onbard would be the one on the motherboard
<marko> then take t back
<Japheth> and atp-get install unzip says package is not available...
<MiddleOfNowhere> i have laptop so Onboard? is that boot from network?
<MasterShrek> !info unzip
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: onboard would be likely first choice
<marko> ubuntu SUDO is crap
<Japheth> but is referenced by another package
<ubotu> unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-10ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 340 kB
<nub> Japheth: apt-cache search unzip
<marko> make your jobs as root
<marko> leave
<Jordan_U_> marko, Please stop
<marko> wrong
<MiddleOfNowhere> put it before harddrive boot?
<marko> is a saftey
<MasterShrek> !ops | marko
<ubotu> marko: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere:Yes
<MasterShrek> please kik that idiot, been trolling for an hour
<marko> sudo is a saftey problem as i know
<MiddleOfNowhere> k that is set
<troubled> MasterShrek: polo? :)
<MasterShrek> polo?
<Varka> !ops | marko
<ubotu> marko: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<troubled> nm, joke :)
<MasterShrek> ty nixternal
<multiverse> !ops | marko
<MasterShrek> oh i get u troubled
<ArthurArchnix> nixternal: Nice. Thanks.
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Good :) Then for now plug the network cable into it an perhaps from there to a hub/switch. Then boot the other computer with the livecd
<MasterShrek> ok guys, hes gone
<nixternal> multiverse: I think twice was enough
<Varka> thx
<MasterShrek> or not, i guess
<troubled> heh is +q'd already sheesh :)
<genii> MasterShrek: Yay!
<multiverse> nixternal:  email dev@null.com to complain.
<nomoso> .
<MiddleOfNowhere> one problem
<MiddleOfNowhere> im talking to you on the other computer
<MiddleOfNowhere> my laptop is in bios right now
<nixternal> multiverse: huh?
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<snausag1> any reason why after installing ubuntu my battery charge will not go above 49%?
<multiverse> snausag1:  old battery?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: OK, let me think then :)
<snausag1> nope
<vcool> im using SiS Video Card and 19" 1440x900 LCD , can i use widescreen view and compiz with that ?
<Jordan_U_> snausag1, How old is the battery?
<zee> snausag1, bad battery
<snausag1> really hmmm  was reading fine with xp today (before install)
<zee> XP lies.
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: You should still be able to talk to me on it from the livecd so long as network sets up ok
<snausag1> fair enough
<snausag1> :)
<vcool> im using feisty and 915resolution didnt help .. and compiz returns blank white scrfeen
<Jordan_U_> snausag1, Look at the detailed statistics, right click on the battery icon
<Jordan_U_> vcool, 915resolution is not required with the "intel" driver
<zee> actually you single click on the battery then click on "laptop battery"
<MiddleOfNowhere> what do i do then? and my computer boots very slow for some reason
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Does that computer have 1 network card or two?
<snausag1> ok
<Jordan_U_> MiddleOfNowhere, How slowly?
<MiddleOfNowhere> like slowly
<snausag1> capacity 65%
<snausag1> is that true then?
<MiddleOfNowhere> like it almost hangs up or something
<MiddleOfNowhere> each computer only has 1 nic
<Shadix> would my password for su be anything by default? i don't remember being asked to enter one before
<Jordan_U_> MiddleOfNowhere, For how long?
<MiddleOfNowhere> gosh sometimes 5 minutes it seems
<MiddleOfNowhere> never timed it
<MasterShrek> Shadix, its your root password, by default there is no root password
<c1|freaky> how can i install MLDBM.pm for perl?
<Shadix> ;)
<snausag1> does anyone have a link or something to any hot key/shortcut type page listings?
<smyclops> i installed skype on ubuntu 7.04 but it gives an exclamation mark sometimes it doesnt send messages wat can i do to make it fast
<MiddleOfNowhere> i hardly ever reboot for that reason
<MasterShrek> Shadix, sudo su   would prolly work
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Have you seen if the livecd runs on that computer already?
<MiddleOfNowhere> No
<mystdragon>  /whois bellsworth
<genii> Hmm
<Shadix> that it does
<MiddleOfNowhere> i sure it will with 3GB of ram
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: That should be fine :)
 * MasterShrek needs more ram
<MiddleOfNowhere> what do i do genni?
<MiddleOfNowhere> if i reboot i lose all my irc connections...
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: print out for now that web page for reference
<vcool> so ? i dont get it ..
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: then make sure you know how to return here after the livecd boot
<MiddleOfNowhere> i worried about messing up new computer
<MiddleOfNowhere> plus im in middle of downloading alternate image
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: the liecd does not do anything to your hd unless you install or do other things like that
<lockd> and alternate image has no live mode
<genii> *livecd
<MiddleOfNowhere> im getting tired
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: I also need to sleep soon. If you wish I can walk you thru the entire process tomorrow
<MiddleOfNowhere> Yes
<Peddy> I am having a very weird problem; My x fails to start unless I move the cursor. It gives no error message when it fails; it just stays black. The problem is with Nvidia drivers. Can anyone help me please?
<MiddleOfNowhere> tomorrow please
<MiddleOfNowhere> we both be rested up
<Peddy> I have to move the cursor wildy though. Otherwise It doesn't work.
<genii> @time toronto
<ubotu> Current time in America/Toronto: November 22 2007, 02:24:01 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 6 hours 35 minutes
<MiddleOfNowhere> does anyone know any good 3rd party programs to put a file system on a jump drive?
<P-avilion> can someone help me determine my local ip address
<MiddleOfNowhere> somehow i wiped my file system out and i wanna use it to put ubuntu on
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: That is the time where I am. If possible return here at 6pm my time
<SuperLag> I am trying to browse to a .php page, and it's downloading a file. I'm assuming that this means Apache doesn't know where the PHP interpreter is. However, I don't remember how it gets configured.
<cafuego> P-avilion: `ifconfig'
<Peddy> P-avilion try installing smb4k
<cafuego> SuperLag: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<MiddleOfNowhere> ok genii
<MiddleOfNowhere> i will try for sure
<cafuego> SuperLag: Then restart apache, empty the firerox cache, restart firefox, and off you go.
<MiddleOfNowhere> does anyone know any good 3rd party programs to put a file system on a jump drive?
<Peddy> I am having a very weird problem; My x fails to start unless I move the cursor wildly. It gives no error message when it fails; it just stays black. The problem is with Nvidia drivers. Can anyone help me please?
<MiddleOfNowhere> does anyone know how i can format a file system on a jump drive?
<P-avilion> hgow can i set the local ip address myself
<computer_Newbee> is there such a thing where a hard drive gets its partitions corrupted for no reason?
<Learning-Ubuntu> MiddleOfNowhere, You are talking about one of those usb stick things?
<MasterShrek> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<minerale> can someone give the me repository name for the window media codecs?
<MiddleOfNowhere> Yes Learning-Ubuntu
<MasterShrek> MiddleOfNowhere, assuming /dev/sdb1 is your flash drive
<Learning-Ubuntu> MiddleOfNowhere, HP has a tool which can format it as fat32
<SuperLag> cafuego: that package is already installed
<bazhang> MiddleOfNowhere: try pendrivelinux dot com
<MiddleOfNowhere> thats what i need
<Learning-Ubuntu> MiddleOfNowhere, but its a windows tool
<VarunJ> Hey, I'm trying to install Gstreamers again... I downloaded the tar.gz file, what do I do with it?
<MiddleOfNowhere> i am using windows
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | minerale
<ubotu> minerale: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<codeshepherd> what is wrong with this scp command ?    "scp  /tmp/tomcat_tmp/ccev236/ ccetrn45@cougar1:/home/enduser/ccetrn45/AutoDock/UD-Autodock-R1/sample_data "  ............ it puts the message "usage: scp ... "
<MiddleOfNowhere> Windows Vista
<Peddy> Is this dmesg normal? 'nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.'
<Varka> P-avilion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Incidentally, for reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203911
<MasterShrek> Peddy, yes thats fine
<computer_Newbee> any1?
<MiddleOfNowhere> Learning-Ubuntu: what is the tool?
<MasterShrek> Peddy, just means that its a proprietary driver, not a free one, but nothing to be alarmed of
<Learning-Ubuntu> One second
<Peddy> MasterShrek: you are the pwn
<cafuego> SuperLag: Then proceed to next steps :-)
<Peddy> the
<MasterShrek> teh*
<tralala_> hi,i deleted an account but i did'nt backed up the data any way get them(not deleted only the account)?
<MasterShrek> =P
<Peddy> I SAID 't e h' not TEH!
<Learning-Ubuntu> MiddleOfNowhere, http://www.google.co.in/search?q=hp+usb+stick+format+tool&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Peddy> wtf auto correction
<Peddy> _|_ xD
<MasterShrek> tralala_, is the user's home directory still in /home ?
<Peddy> t eh pwn
<Peddy> cyas
<lockd> tralala_: there is foremost, if all the files are gone, but it's very tricky
<genii> tralala_: See if their home directory still exists in /home/<username>
<SuperLag> cafuego: done. done, and done. No change.
<cafuego> SuperLag: Hrm.
<MiddleOfNowhere> Learning-Ubuntu: Thank you
<marko> test
<marko> good
<MiddleOfNowhere> and genii: Thank you as well
<Peddy> test: the
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: i will see u tomorrow
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Anytime
<Learning-Ubuntu> MiddleOfNowhere, No problem. I recently used it to get nimblex on my usb stick
<PoofDaddy> I just a a fresh reinstall of Gutsy.  I don't understand linux and i downloaded adobe flashplayer.  What do I do with the flashplayer now?
<cafuego> SuperLag: is the php module enabled in apache? 'sudo a2enmod'
<marko> anyway i think sudo is a saftey problem
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: And I will be here 6pm onwards Toronto time
<tralala_> i think so i only deleted him from the "users/group.." option...how can i do that?
<cafuego> PoofDaddy: Delete it.
<MasterShrek> marko, only privelidged users can use sudo
<VarunJ> Hey, I'm trying to install Gstreamers again... I downloaded the tar.gz file, what do I do with it?
<PoofDaddy> cafuego: is there something better?
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: I am one hour behind u
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: see you then
<Learning-Ubuntu> PoofDaddy, Are you using an AMD 64 install?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Will do
<RyanT5000> so i'm looking in gnome-system-monitor, and when people connect to my ftp server (vsftpd) or use ssh ... cat to transfer files, the network card usage shows 0 bytes/sec most of the time, with spikes every 2 seconds or so
<cafuego> PoofDaddy: There is a pre-packaged one that you can install via synaptic.
<MasterShrek> VarunJ, dont install it from source, use apt
<bazhang> marko: care to join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<VarunJ> what's apt?
<fjfalcon> hello, i have a problem with fullscreen on my laptop. I have 1280x800 display. On Fullscreen 2/3 of display is out border. What can  i do?
<MasterShrek> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<PoofDaddy> Learning-Ubuntu: I'm not sure.  I'm "learning Ubuntu".
<joeb3_> VarunJ, tar -zxf file.tar.gz.  read the README and INSTALL
<Peddy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lockd> tralala_: open file manager, go to /home and see if it's there
<marko> master anyway a installer take a esy pass a username
<Peddy> sweet
<cafuego> PoofDaddy: Install flashplugin-nonfree via synaptic or run 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree' in a terminal window.
<Learning-Ubuntu> PoofDaddy, Type uname -m in your terminal
<MasterShrek> marko, the user that is installed first is generally the admin so its not really a problem, subsequent users do not have sudo access by default
<Learning-Ubuntu> cafuego, Isnt there a flash beta or somethign that is said to work better? I use the non-free one though
<marko> yep
<RyanT5000> even though i'm on GigE, it only transfers at (at most) 15 MB/s
<MasterShrek> Learning-Ubuntu, the nonfree one works good, but gnash is the free one, still qutie buggy tho afaik
<RyanT5000> is the spikeyness just a display artifact in gnome-system-monitor, or is my network card really only transfering periodically?
<cafuego> Learning-Ubuntu: gnash? I've not used that for a while, the nonfree one suits me fine for now.
<RyanT5000> gnash doesn't work very well, in my experience
<lockd> Learning-Ubuntu: gpl flash seems very unusable for most things
<genii> RyanT5000: I unfortunately have to agree
<RyanT5000> it works for trivial apps (hello-world kind of stuff that i've written)
<camgame> hello, somebody install success subversion with apache2.2?
<marko> MasterShrek: anyway , a user often choice a easy password for useracout = bill = bill
<Frank-o> so i love ubuntu 100% now
<Varka> marko, this is not the place to discuss, its a place to help based on the actual situation. if you want to discuss: #ubuntu-offtopic
<lockd> Learning-Ubuntu: even with quite ancient things, and only movies seem to work at all
<Abu-Aadam> Learning-Ubuntu: hey do you want to learn some good skills
<PoofDaddy> cafuego: I just installed it via synaptic.  I assume that I have to restart my browser and it will be there (I'm using Opera for irc).
<MasterShrek> marko, that has nothign to do with sudo being a safety problem, thats user error
<cafuego> PoofDaddy: it should be, opera might need to be told where to look for it, though.
<Varka> MasterShrek, please dont feed the trolls
<Learning-Ubuntu> Abu-Aadam, Sure why not?
<marko> MasterShrek: i know, but ot users know that
<PoofDaddy> cafuego: I'll restart and be right back.
<tralala_> be right back...
<marko> test
<Abu-Aadam> Learning-Ubuntu: what type of education are you interested in. Do you want to become an expert on command line/ Good programmer?
<marko> im not kicked
<MiddleOfNowhere> Learning-Ubuntu: Your a lifesaver!!!
<DM|> cafuego look what i found.... Trying 127.0.0.1...
<DM|> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Learning-Ubuntu> programmer sounds nice.
<SuperLag> cafuego: a2enmod did the trick
<MiddleOfNowhere> 2GB usb stick recovering!
<Learning-Ubuntu> MiddleOfNowhere, Glad it works
<DM|> cafuego seems to be a problem with my network
<cafuego> SuperLag: Yay :-)
<Abu-Aadam> Learning-Ubuntu: Ok, I put together some great resources in a blog
<PoofDaddy> cafuego: youdda man!
<SuperLag> cafuego: thanks man
<VarunJ> Can I get some help w/ sudo apt-get install? I'm trying to install gstreamer (it's on desktop with name gstreamer-0.10.15.tar.gz)
<SuperLag> cafuego: I didn't know about a2enmod. Is that an Ubuntu script?
<PoofDaddy> Learning-Ubuntu: what was that command you told me earlier and what was it for?
<cafuego> DM|:  Not quite, connection refused implies the network is up but the service isn't running.
<Abu-Aadam> Learning-Ubuntu: http://codecultivation.blogspot.com/
<cafuego> SuperLag: Debian, but yeah.
<Learning-Ubuntu> PoofDaddy, It tells you what install you are using
<DM|> how can localhost not be running cafuego lol
<MasterShrek> !synaptic | VarunJ
<ubotu> VarunJ: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: If you are planning on installing ubuntu to 2Gb it will be a bit of tight squeeze, by the way
<cafuego> SuperLag: There's a2ensite as well for the virtual hosts.
<cafuego> SuperLag: and a2dis* for disabling.
<MasterShrek> VarunJ, you dont have to go and get the software, synaptic (a gui frontend to apt) will find it for you
<marko> but anyway MasterShrek i think there is a big problem with nickname and user accunt... the first one i hack in 2 years is bill bill     root
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: I want to put install files on 2GB usb stick and install OS to hard drive
<cafuego> DM|: Localhost is running, but there is nothing on the port you telnetted to.
<xristian> is there a bluefish manual for dummies ?ç
<MasterShrek> marko, seriously, ive had enough, take your trolling to #ubuntu-offtopic, this isnt the place to discuss such things, especially when you are talking about hacking
<MiddleOfNowhere> I got Windows XP Home and wanna have a dual boot to a GUI Ubunto
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: You will need to edit some files but I think the link was given to you already
<Abu-Aadam> Learning-Ubuntu: I'm using a very exerimental OS so It takes alot of time from me to Master the languages i want
<genii> (for mountpoint casper etc)
<marko> okey MasterShrek i take your rules
<MiddleOfNowhere> Genni: i dont wanna put the OS on my flash drive
<MasterShrek> Abu-Aadam, what are you running?
<MiddleOfNowhere> Genni: i want it on Hard Disk just install from flash drive
<lockd> i didn't think it was talking about hacking, thought it was advising not to use stupid passwords. but what do I know
<PoofDaddy> cafuego: you don't use Opera by any chance?
<MiddleOfNowhere> I got Windows XP Home and wanna have a dual boot to a GUI Ubunto
<cafuego> PoofDaddy: No such beastie on amd64.
<marko> master u will never know what users dooo MasterShrek
<marko> root
<PoofDaddy> cafuego: shizzle!
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: FreeBSD kernel with Gentoo System ontop
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Yes, I caught that you want to install FROM the flash drive now and not TO it :) Just for redundancy sake the howto link for doing that very thing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<lockd> isn't FreeBSDs ports what Gentoo came from?
<MasterShrek> Abu-Aadam, interesting, i dont like gentoo, seems like a waste of time lol
<Abu-Aadam> lockd: I suspect it was based on it.
<MiddleOfNowhere> Yes Genni: :D
<menkio> how can i switch from gdm, to fluxbox ?
<MasterShrek> Abu-Aadam, why a bsd kernel?
<Learning-Ubuntu> lockd, MasterShrek cafuego Is there a Fash9 beta for amd64 cause I keep thinking that there is but I might be wrong
<Learning-Ubuntu> Flash9*
<menkio> i installed fluxbox via the package thing, but i have no idea how i can get fluxbox to start
<VarunJ> Hmm... when I try to play an mp3 with Exaile Music Player, I get the following error message: "You do not have the appropriate Gstreamer plugin installed to play this file"
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: I like it better, the UFS filesystem is very good also
<MasterShrek> Learning-Ubuntu, its not beta, using nspluginwrapper you can use the 32 bit flash plugin
<lockd> Learning-Ubuntu: you have to use the 32-bit one, what MS said
<xristian> anyones heard about free satellite tv for ubuntu ?
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: it
<slimjimflim> has anyone successfully gotten dovecot and postfix to run on gutsy?
<bazhang> menkio: fromt the start up/log in area choose session then flux
<MasterShrek> ic Abu-Aadam
<Learning-Ubuntu> lockd, I see I guess thats where I got confused . I was thinking it was 64 bit :X
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: it's a waste of time yes. Good if you want to waste time and want to learn alot about your system, sorta similar to linux from scratch
<lockd> xristian: satellite tv is a service, ubuntu is just a collection of programs
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: alot easier than linux from scratch though
<marko> MasterShrek: promise im banned, but the best thing ubuntu do is a give them a world... as well goingon... i realy think in ubuntu terms as sudo is problem, my problem, but when hackers take own
<MasterShrek> Abu-Aadam, ive used gentoo in the past, i just got fed up with compile compile compile everything i wanted to install
<jickles> anyone else find that arial looks really bad, making some webpages look quite poor?
<xristian> yeah but there must be somethin we can do about it. dont u think
<bazhang> marko give it a rest please
<marko> yep
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: Compiling things yourself has benefits. But the bad point is the time it takes.
<krimx> I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 64 with integrated Realtek ALC889A from my GA-G33M-S2H motherboard for sound. When I play stuff in VLC the sound is choppy/skipping, other media players are fine and VLC was fine when I was running 32bit. Anyone had the same problem or knows the solution (if there is one)?
<MasterShrek> i know Abu-Aadam, i do compile some things here and there, im using slamd64 right now
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: you should compile links to have graphical support that would be nice
<genii> marko Please. You're not being helpful to people that need assistance. Also you are not requiring assistance either it seems. If you are just feeling chatty please go to one of the offtopic channels.
<lockd> has anyone ever installed a sorcery-based package/ports/portage manager beside/inside a Ubuntu system?
<MasterShrek> Abu-Aadam, lol, why? ffox works fine for me :)
<marko> genii:  some said that
<Learning-Ubuntu> kirimx check the following links http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539595&page=5
<Shadix> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Learning-Ubuntu> krimx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539595&page=5
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: Graphics while not using X , I just thought it was pretty cool myself
<Learning-Ubuntu> krimx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568463
<MiddleOfNowhere> Yay! I recoverd my jump drive!!!!
<MiddleOfNowhere> You guys/girls=awesome!!
<MasterShrek> ah Abu-Aadam i suppose that would be cool...is there a source for that somewhere? or just a compile option or something?
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anyone tell me how to find out if I am running 6.10?
<krimx> Learning-Ubuntu: Thanks, I'll check it out!
<marko> genii: im too poor to understand english fast
<MasterShrek> Wifi-Phreak, cat /etc/lsb-release
<marko> my fit day
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: it's just a compiile option, It didn't work for the binary debian has though, you can run in svga
<genii> marko: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to discuss the relative merits of ufs or ext3 filesystems or the wisdom or not of sudo. Not here. But I have not seen you there at all, only here being a nuisance.
<Wifi-Phreak> 6.10 looks older...
<lockd> i swear i did a dist-upgrade and still have 7.04
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: some guy on #gentoo tried it and was able to use links with 1024x768x16M
<MasterShrek> Wifi-Phreak, lsb-release -a     maybe?
<lockd> or how am i supposed to update my distribution?
<marko> genii: in s#ubuntu-se  i have all aswers  every day
<MasterShrek> lol Abu-Aadam, thats quite interesing, but i dont use links all that much really...
<bazhang> or lsb_release -a
<Learning-Ubuntu> krimx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto this is the main one :)
<computer_Newbee> do partitions ever crash?
<marko> genii: in s #ubuntu-se  i have all aswers  every day
<krimx> Learning-Ubuntu: Thanks again :)
<genii> marko: Have you helped anyone here? No.
<Learning-Ubuntu> krimx, No problem Two folks with the same toshiba problem got their problems solved using those threads
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: I use it usually when installing a system before X is working,
<marko> genii:  not so far
<Wifi-Phreak> I got it
<MasterShrek> i spose Abu-Aadam, i never really had much of a problem with that, using slamd64 u got kde right away
<waan> Where are packages stored after they are downloaded from the repositories?
<MasterShrek> Abu-Aadam, thats one thing i dont liek about gentoo too, takes like 3 days to get it installed far enough to get a gui...well not 3 days, but it takes awhile
<Learning-Ubuntu> MasterShrek, And a very good internet connection :D
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: 3 days with slow internet connection i'd say
<MasterShrek> heh yea
<lockd> bandwidth affects some, but processor matters for compile
<lockd> source packages also seem to be massive compared to the binaries
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: When i'v got gentoo installed and kernel compiled will take about 5 hours to get gui, simple as emerge xorg-x11, emerge fluxbox,
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: I'm getting gnome-light now myself
<MasterShrek> gnome...ick
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: gentoo/freebsd is even worse than gentoo
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: it's an unexplored frontier though
<MasterShrek> then why run such a beast?
<MasterShrek> i spose
<genii> Well, I'm getting cranky and not in the middle of helping anyone. Good night all and see you tomorrow
<marko> genii: dont joke with me, im the best in comuter ever in long time, my poor is language, assamler i works good with
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: gives me a enjoyment kick
<MasterShrek> Abu-Aadam, whatever tickles ur fancy :)
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: When linux first was created it would have been a pioneer experience also
<Meroigo> Can't you make the built-in VNC in Ubuntu update the whole screen?
<MasterShrek> Abu-Aadam, well it still is, but i spose not as much as it used to be
<Meroigo> it looks totally broken when it only updates some parts
<MiddleOfNowhere> gnite all
<bazhang> gnight
<[chr0n0s]> !offtopic | MasterShrek
<ubotu> MasterShrek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lockd> how does one update to gutsy which is the latest release?
<[chr0n0s]> :P
<inversekinetix> everytime i switch on my computer there is an update, is this normal
<MasterShrek> [chr0n0s], i would move to offtopic if the room was busier :)
<MasterShrek> inversekinetix, pretty much, doesnt mean you have to update all the time
<bazhang> !upgrade | lockd
<ubotu> lockd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[chr0n0s]> MasterShrek, just for fun
<MasterShrek> inversekinetix, i always disabled the update manager thingy, and updated manually every once in awhile
<marko> is user lame ?. no make then to sudo as win...
<fifo_> Can any please help me. OpenOffice doesn't list my printer (CUPSYS)... Any tips/tricks for manipulating or forcing an update. or configuration files? or anything? I know linux well, but never worked with printing
<inversekinetix> MasterShrek: i think Ill do that, its more annoying than the hourly mac update
<[chr0n0s]> inversekinetix, you have good internet connection ?
<marko> well do it
<inversekinetix> [chr0n0s]: I have gigabit fibre, why?
<MasterShrek> fifo_, i never had a problem with openoffice finding my printers...is tehre an openoffice-cups or something similar package you could install maybe?
<Abu-Aadam> MasterShrek: I think i'm wasting alot of time with my system, I need to get back to programming studies hehe
<[chr0n0s]> inversekinetix, if yes,then you might wnt to set if to download updates and then notify, so that it it less painful, but then gB fibre :S
<[chr0n0s]> never mind then
<MasterShrek> Abu-Aadam, what are you studying?
<lockd> bazhang: thanks. i googled once and saw dist-upgrade, appears that was not the right way
<inversekinetix> [chr0n0s]: ok thanks
<MasterShrek> Abu-Aadam, i find myself doing the same thing...compiling too much and not writing enough code =P
<inversekinetix> is there a hotkey to start the file browser?
<MasterShrek> inversekinetix, you can make one
<[chr0n0s]> linux is a waste of time, and windows sucks up all time coz of gaming.. what to do :(
<Narissa> so I got a neat problem, got everything working with gutsy, had my mouse for a while **nVidia Drivers** bot my mouse is garbled and distorted, yet when I play say world of warcraft the cursor is fine
<lockd> gcj is now unsupported in Gutsy?
<[chr0n0s]> inversekinetix, use CLI, it's the best
<MasterShrek> system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts     iirc
<zee> [chr0n0s], that's a bold statement
<Narissa> <== Uses Linux for gaming and does it well
<Learning-Ubuntu> inversekinetix, You could set one under System > Keyboard shortcuts
<MasterShrek> bold indeed
<MinusSeven> I installed Ubuntu, but got a problem
<zee> crossover ftw
<inversekinetix> [chr0n0s]: cli is useless for what I do
<Narissa> wine ftw
<MasterShrek> MinusSeven, the fact that you have a problem doesnt help anyone to help u fix it
<zee> crossover kicks the crap out of wine
<MinusSeven> I went to the restricted drivers, tried enabling nvidia, it said I need nvidia-glx-new
<[chr0n0s]> cedega is what i use
<bazhang> lockd: no worries--please return if you have any more questions :}
<lockd> 3 DAYS if 56k holds up, and i'm on dsl
<MasterShrek> zee, crossover isnt free though
<MasterShrek> Narissa, what games u play?
<wizcd> does outlook work with crossover
<zee> sure it is 8)
<zee> yes
<MinusSeven> but when I went to add/remove software and selected it, it said it can't be installed for my computer type, i386
<zee> outlook works perfectly with crossover
<[chr0n0s]> why use outlook ?
<lockd> bazhang: if the connection dies is my system fried, it says i can never cancel upgrade
<vagamentee> hi all
<Narissa> World of Warcraft, Dawn of War plus teh two expansions, Guild Wars, well just about anything
<vagamentee> need some help with GRUB
<vagamentee> can same one help me?
<wizcd> cause my work uses exchange server
<MinusSeven> so, does that mean I need to change the kernel somehow?
<bazhang> lockd: the connection died? what was the error message
<sayanriju> vagamentee: just ask
<[chr0n0s]> i play a 9 year old game, counter-strike :(
<wizcd> and evolution keeps dropping connection
<zee> yeah, my work uses exchange as well
<lockd> bazhang: IF the connection dies, i would like to know before hand
<[chr0n0s]> and NFS carbon too
<bazhang> vagamentee: what is your question
<bullgard4> What does 'timer routing' mean in the dmesg message: "ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254."?
<inversekinetix> i still play quake3
<vagamentee> can someone take a look here http://pastebin.com/m2b4ad2a and try to find out the problem?
<bazhang> lockd: not to worry--workarounds possible--best to think positive :}
<Narissa> afk
<greencookie> [chr0n0s]: Counterstrike is a sick game:)
<greencookie> I play World of Warcraft. Tho not anymore since I deleted my win.vista partition.
<Learning-Ubuntu> greencookie, I hear that TF2 is fun
<greencookie> Learning-Ubuntu: TF2?
<Learning-Ubuntu> greencookie, Team Forteress2
<[chr0n0s]> i played wow for sometime
<greencookie> ah.
<[chr0n0s]> i finshed portal :)
<[chr0n0s]> small game
<Learning-Ubuntu> MMORPG's are the devil..They have a tendency to consume you...
<Abu-Aadam> Learning-Ubuntu: Geek Heroine
<greencookie> [chr0n0s]: lol i went upto 70 and quit
<Abu-Aadam> If you get addicted to such things you should see a doctor I think
<greencookie> ok anyone has a good link they could suggest me where I can crash course java in about 5 hours?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Abu-Aadam, I was addicted to EQ ages ago till they went expansion crazy
<sweetgum> does anyone used to play diablo 2?
<marko> bee close to crazy
<Abu-Aadam> sweetgum: i did yes
<greencookie> its for a java class I'm taking. I got a program due, but don't exactly know much/:)
<marko> ubuntu is free
<sweetgum> Abu-Aadam: Can i have your old CDkeys please?
<Abu-Aadam> Learning-Ubuntu: yes It's obsessive disorder i think
<MinusSeven> i'll go back in and try something
<MasterShrek> greencookie, i got a few ebooks i could dcc you
<Peddy> can anyone make sense of this SS? I have been having problems with my nvidia driver. http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/1584/nvramte2.png
<[chr0n0s]> Abu-Aadam, i am addicted to internet, and ubuntu is free
<lockd> greencookie: aren't you like taking the class. they didn't cover something, i have a fear.
<sweetgum> Abu-Aadam: Truth is, i don't know where i placed mine
<inversekinetix> i just learned something new, if you scroll the mousewheel when the cursor is on the taskbar it focus scrolls
<[chr0n0s]> ebooks for ?
<Abu-Aadam> sweetgum: I don't have them, :)
<marko> ahaa
<wizcd> greencooke http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/ would be a good place to start
<toresn> where can i download rubyripper for ubuntu?
<Abu-Aadam> [chr0n0s]: it's a better addiction :)
<greencookie> MasterShrek: I would appreciate it if you could. :)
<marko> next time i gotthe quest and ansverst
<marko> in my rules
<lockd> greencookie: are you using Eclipse?
<greencookie> lockd: well, its a bit more complicated than that. sometime I skipped classes and sometimes my professor did :)
<Peddy> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/1584/nvramte2.png (its my syslog and bad bad things are a happnin')
<greencookie> lockd: I downloaded it but donno how to use it. I'm currently using scite for my java program due tomorrow:)
<windego40> hello everyone what up?
<marko> 'locked
<marko> noway
<lockd> greencookie: hmm, scite has no autocomplete. autocomplete = good. if you don't know the API
<marko> i dont by it
<Narissa> don't worry about my problem, I fixed it, turs out I forgot the add an option to teh xorg
<marko> ati
<sweetgu1> sorry i got disconnected
<lockd> greencookie: the API is all you care about if you know the basic language (class, function, extend, import)
<wizcd> i agree, with java u need good autocomplete
<LinuxJuggalo> happy thanks giving everyone
<marko> has onw property kernel as nvidia
<lockd> wizcd: you don't, but if you don't have a preprocessor you absolutely have to
<marko> thats  the ansv
<[chr0n0s]> thanksgiving on 24th rite ?
<Varka> !ops | marko
<ubotu> marko: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Narissa> oh BTW Happy Turkey Genocide Day
<[chr0n0s]> Narissa, lol
<rob> Varka, ?
<wizcd> so what is the assignment
<sayanriju> where is the 'section module' in the xorg.conf for gutsy???
<Varka> rob, spamming the channel with his useless opinions all the time
<Narissa> sayanrju: it should be like 5 sections down, look for yoru driver name
<lockd> knowing the assignment would be helpful. is it a small homework, or a big "you have to come up with it all"
 * sweetgu1 pokes abu
<Narissa> <== was just in that
<Amaranth> sayanriju: it's the 'Modules' section
<marko> ubuntu u have  bean here around all night,    comoz and games domt use same system
<lockd> i used to program in Visual Basic, i'm lucky I never took a class on (and wasn't creative enough to use it much)
<sayanriju> Amaranth: yup...but where is it!
<marko> kill kompiz
<marko> lol
<bazhang> !se | marko
<ubotu> marko: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Abu-Aadam> [chr0n0s]: anti depressants are good for video game addiction
<KalEl> hi i want to play .amr file which my niece sent to me
<Peddy> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/1584/nvramte2.png (please help the peddy and he will ship a free complimentary no-charge no-strings beer).
<lockd> bazhang: did he mention his language at some point or are you just guessing?
<towlie_> is there a way to write to an hfs formatted partition in ubuntu
<Amaranth> Peddy: stop manually installing the nvidia driver
<bazhang> lockd: mentioned it--as in leet skillz lol
<Peddy> Amaranth: how do I completely remove it?
<Peddy> Amarath: so I can install from the Restricted Drivers manager
<sweetgu1> abu-aadam... what do you say?
<Amaranth> Peddy: reinstall the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic and nvidia-glx-new packages
<[chr0n0s]> Abu-Aadam, is that true, i might goto a doctor, and what about internet addiction ?
<KalEl> how can i play .amr audio files?
<Abu-Aadam> sweetgu1: What do I say?
<Amaranth> !offtopic | Abu-Aadam, [chr0n0s]
<ubotu> Abu-Aadam, [chr0n0s]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Abu-Aadam> [chr0n0s]: Yes I have some knowledge about medications for psychiatric problems,
<Peddy> Amaranth: thanks
<alecwh> I'm looking for a good GTK+ SVN GUI client, does one exist?
<sweetgu1> Abu-Aadam: sure.. I need D2 cdkey.. i misplaced mine. if you no longer  use yours, i'll thank you and also you will be nice
<sweetgu1> :)
<Abu-Aadam> [chr0n0s]: PM me if you want to know about this
<Abu-Aadam> sweetgu1: heh I havn't had a cd key for a few years
<towlie_> have any of you used hfsplus ?
<Amaranth> sweetgu1: Not in here please.
<Varka> KalEl, realplayer should play them
<Amaranth> towlie_: It's the Mac OS X filesystem
<sweetgu1> lol
<alecwh> Abu-Aadam: it's a good feeling, isn't it? =D
<KalEl> Varka, ok thanks a lot i will install it then
<towlie_> Amaranth, yes i know but i wanted to know about write support for hfs+ in linux
<Amaranth> towlie_: Only if journaling is disabled
<neopsyche> Can anyone confirm this info is correct for helping secure gutsy.. http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<towlie_> Amaranth,  is it safe ?
<Amaranth> towlie_: To disable journaling?
<towlie_> Amaranth, yea
<Amaranth> towlie_: Well, as long as you don't expect lots of sudden power outages
<Amaranth> towlie_: Without a journal you also have to make sure to always properly shutdown your system
<Abu-Aadam> alecwh: i don't know what you mean
<towlie_> Amaranth, if i manually unmount it then i should be ok right ?
<neopsyche> Can anyone confirm this info is correct for helping secure gutsy.. http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<neopsyche> ???????????/
<Amaranth> towlie_: or just shutdown properly instead of hitting the power button
<sweetgu1> lol
<fifo_> How can I get a list of file installed by openoffice. I am looking for some of the directories where it stores certain files, but don't know how to ask the package manager which files belongs to the package.
<towlie_> is there a difference ?
<Amaranth> towlie_: but hfsplus writing only works if you disable journaling in the OS X Disk Utility
<sweetgu1> i have so meny clones no
<towlie_> ahh nm then
<Amaranth> towlie_: doing a proper shutdown unmounts the partition
<towlie_> i know but if i do it manually its the same thing right ?
<Amaranth> Yes
<sweetgu1> yeah. it's all still a big d
<UnixCrewTeam>  how do i upload phpbb
<UnixCrewTeam>  how do i upload phpbb
<sweetgu1> FTP
<sweetgu1> unless your running the server
<sweetgu1> on your computer
<Velenoso> hello
<sweetgu1> hi
<alecwh> UnixCrewTeam: That's not an ubuntu question. Try #php
<UnixCrewTeam>  where would i find the file to upload phpBB
<Amaranth> alecwh: rapidsvn
<sweetgu1> Unix: probably on phpbb.com
<Amaranth> UnixCrewTeam: #phpbb
<Amaranth> alecwh: ##php doesn't do random "how do I use this app" questions either
<c1|freaky> what does "traverse" mean?
<c1|freaky> in sense of file systems can
<c1|freaky> or smth like that
<c1|freaky> ?
<Velenoso> How does one reposition shortcuts, etc on the top panel once they've been added?
<alecwh> Amaranth: Thanks for the suggestion on rapidsvn, and it would be a better place than here.
<towlie_> i have 2 hard drive partitions that show up with the label hda2 and hda3 on my desktop. how can i change the label ?
<jeduan> i have some sort of bug when shutting down or closing session that hangs the computer. any ideas?
<Amaranth> c1|freaky: traverse when talking about files would be to go through a directory and all of its subdirectories
<sweetgu1> right
<c1|freaky> ok
<c1|freaky> thank you :d
<sweetgu1> jeduan: become friends with the power button
<Amaranth> jeduan: nvidia?
<Amaranth> Velenoso: right click on them
<sweetgu1> towlie_: fdisk
<towlie_> ?
<towlie_> fdisk modifies partitions
<Amaranth> it can set msdos labels too
<towlie_> how
<Amaranth> but that's probably not what you want
<Velenoso> Amaranth, thanks. I'm sorry, I'm new to this.
<jeduan> yeah, i do the power button, but it's fugly, because i have to fsck each powerup, i'm on an intel 855gm
<towlie_> no
<Amaranth> jeduan: hrm, never heard of that one then
<Amaranth> jeduan: it locks up on logout? are you using desktop effects?
<nucco> anyone has problems printing from evince here?
<jeduan> yeah, it's weird, as i reinstalled and i had no problem before.
<jeduan> Amaranth: yeah, using compiz fusion,  hadn't thought of that
<Amaranth> jeduan: Ubuntu 7.10?
<kodemage> >	I'm looking for an in-depth tutorial on using compiz-fusion with a dual monitor set-up. I'm on ubuntu 7.10 and my card is a Gforce4 4200. I keep having the same problem where the desktop is larger sized than the monitor and it kinda "scrolls" at the edges when "twin view" is enabled.
<Zippy111> Hi guys anychance of a helping hand please, total newb here having serious problems getting my head round  ubuntu!
<wizcd> towlie sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/NAME
<Amaranth> kodemage: That's not a compiz problem then
<fifo_> I can't believe there is no way to see which files a package installed. Or is there?
<Amaranth> fifo_: dpkg -L <packagename>
<kodemage> Amaranth: is it an X problem?
<sweetgu1> yeah that's called bad personality
<Amaranth> fifo_: or look at the package properties in synaptic after you've installed it
<Amaranth> kodemage: yeah
<fifo_> Amaranth: thanks
<Amaranth> kodemage: well, either that or you're zooming in compiz
<krupa^> hey, i just installed a brand new webserver on my apache, and i want to duplicate my old components that installed on my php to the new one.. any idea how?
<wizcd> zippy: post you question
<Zippy111> Thx wiz
<Amaranth> kodemage: does it do it with metacity too?
<jeduan> amaranth: yeah, 7.10 just reinstalled. the computer hangs, cpu usage goes up (i know because of the vents) and alt+sysrq+reisub won't do any effect
<kodemage> no, I'm not zooming, I know how that works. (Although I thought the same too)
<Amaranth> jeduan: ouch, see if it happens without compiz
<infidel_> Zippy111: it takes a while
<ridge-meister> where on the web can i find the Python string API?
<jeduan> gonna try
<ridge-meister> i googled, but am getting stuff like the Python/C API
<Amaranth> ridge-meister: err, python.org
<kodemage> I don't have the foggiest idea what metacity is, besides the fact that I can edit to launch the gnome-launch-box
<Amaranth> kodemage: metacity is "No Effects"
<bazhang> diveintopython is good as well
<windego40> anyone know where i can read about ssh?
<Peddy> how do I join ubuntu-offtopic?
<towlie_> so does anyone know ?
<Zippy111> right I cant seem to get my wireless working basicly, it acknowledges its there but wont let me connect, i tried so many diffrent things my head is hurting, any help you could give me would be great!
<kodemage> then, no, the problem does not occur then, I'm in that mode now
<krupa^> hey!! i just installed a brand new webserver on my apache, and i want to duplicate my old components that installed on my php to the new one.. any idea how?
<Amaranth> ridge-meister: specifically, http://docs.python.org/lib/typesseq.html
<towlie_> i have 2 hard drive partitions that show up with the label hda2 and hda3 on my desktop. how can i change the label ?
<Amaranth> kodemage: in that case you must be zooming
<wizcd> towlie sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/NAME
<kodemage> although I had to modify my xconf.org by hand, the different automated editors always mess it up
<Amaranth> kodemage: in Advanced Desktop Effects Settings disable Zoom and Enhanced Zoom (make sure they're unchecked)
<infidel_> Zippy111: what is the make and model?
<kodemage> Amaranth: I actually did that, nothing changeg
<Amaranth> kodemage: In that case I guess try #compiz-fusion
<ere4si> towlie: you need to create a folder in /media that has the name you want e.g /media/windows - then unmount the partition and remount to the new folder
<kodemage> Amaranth: So, what if I am remembering incorrectly and it is a problem in Metacity? I don't have the problem now and I can't enable advanced effects.
<Amaranth> kodemage: Now you're not making sense
<Zippy111> sorry
<Zippy111> dell wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<kodemage> I asked in compiz-fusion, I'm waiting for a response. (They were chatting about something creepy)
<Amaranth> kodemage: Does Super-e do anything? (windows key)
<Amaranth> Zippy111: That's a broadcom
<Amaranth> !broadcom | Zippy111
<ubotu> Zippy111: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kodemage> no, expose is not enabled
<Amaranth> bleh, that link sucks
<Amaranth> kodemage: super-e is expo
<Amaranth> kodemage: do you have shadows on your windows?
<Amaranth> kodemage: We really shouldn't be doing this in here, it's offtopic
<Zippy111> hmm ill go thru it again 1 sec
<kodemage> it's ok, I have some people on in compiz-fusion room
<malikor> i have a question
<infidel_> Zippy111: so you have used the ndis wrapper?
<ridge-meister> Amaranth: thanks :D
<Amaranth> !bcm43xx | Zippy111
<ubotu> Zippy111: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Amaranth> Zippy111: much better link
<kodemage> and I do not have any desktop effects enabled and they won't enable, I get a "unable to enable effects" dialog, or something similar
<MongooseWA> can someone help me get wireless to work on my laptop? i'm being forced to use xp..
<ere4si> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<appye> I am wanting to know how I may simulate an acpi event via the command line.  I figure that if I script it on hibenation resume, then my power management will work correctly.
<malikor> I need to know how I can order/download the ISO image for Ubuntu. I want the setup image to install on a PC, not the Live CD image
<Amaranth> appye: What are you trying to do?
<Amaranth> malikor: The Live CD is also an installer
<Amaranth> malikor: On the desktop there is an 'Install' icon
<ere4si> malikor: the server edition is non gui
<malikor> So I must boot from the CD into the GUI in order to install it?
<Amaranth> malikor: Yes
<Amaranth> malikor: Or download the alternative iso
<malikor> Alternative ISO?
<SatManUK> adaptec-installer keeps crashing on a Fujustsu Laptop - can i use another package manager like synaptic?
<erUSUL> !alternate | malikor
<ubotu> malikor: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<appye> Amaranth: I am trying to get my power management working correctly.  Here is a link to the question I asked in the forum if you want the full explanation:
<appye> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618916
<malikor> Alright, thank you. I'll just use the Live CD so as not to mess anything up
<ere4si> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SatManUK> she is trying to install sun-java6-jre but its asking her to agree to a licence agreement - how to accept it in a text box?
<ridge-meister> Amaranth: not sure if I asked the right question, what I am wanting to do is use the methods of string.  is the Python/C API the correct place to look for that?  i'm wanting to compare strings.
<Amaranth> ridge-meister: You're overthinking
<towlie_> when i plug in my hard drive i get an error "you are not privileged to mount the volume EXTERNAL". if i open terminal and mount it manually it mounts. what can i do to fix this error ?
<ronnie> so many peaepel...........
<Amaranth> ridge-meister: if str1 == str2: do_something()
<ronnie> so many people
<ronnie> XD
<Amaranth> ridge-meister: #python for further questions
<bazhang> SatManUK: tab to the ok then hit return
<appye> Amaranth: basically, I want to try and make the system think I have closed the lid on the laptop via typign in a command
<appye> instead of closign the laptop lid itself.
<Zippy111> GRRRRRRRR The thing that REALLY irritates me, is im looking at getting my wireless working on my laptop, there are no other means of the laptop connecting, and pretty much EVERY guide says just connect and download this, that or the other, now to me as someone who is leaving windows this really, really doesnt make any sense!!!
<Tyroazard> Is there any way to find port 5?
<Zippy111> my wireless doesnt work so I CANT connect ;(
<towlie_> can anyone help me out ?
<SatManUK> bazhang: how to use an alternative package manager - because adaptec is crashing
<Amaranth> appye: sudo /etc/acpi/hibernatebtn.sh
<SatManUK> she keeps getting sigterm errors on it
<Amaranth> appye: that runs acpi_fakekey
<Amaranth> appye: but just run that script, it does it for you
<bazhang> SatManUK: tried via the command line? apt-get
<SatManUK> yes but she wants to click and get..
<towlie_> ok guys im having a problem
<SatManUK> she is a linux novice totally and doesn't want to keep command line installing everything..
<bazhang> Zippy111: you ok with the terminal--or willing to learn?
<ere4si> Zipp111: my ubuntu live cd has ndiswrapper as a file on it - put it in and browse the cd
<Amaranth> appye: also see /etc/acpi/sleepbtn.sh
<SatManUK> and she has no patience..
<appye> Amaranth: this is not what I really want to do though.  I need specifically to tell it that the lid has been closed and reopened, not to simply run hibernate from the command line.
<Zippy111> willing to learn ;)
<Amaranth> SatManUK: #kubuntu
<erUSUL> SatManUK: she can use synaptic
<Amaranth> SatManUK: We don't use adept in Ubuntu
<SatManUK> she is using kubuntu
<Zippy111> will try, thanks for help guys
<Amaranth> appye: himm
<bazhang> SatManUK: well the command line is not so bad, and if your around to help then no worries--alternately you can use synaptic
<SatManUK> ok /j kubuntu
<ridge-meister> Amaranth: this is what I needed -> http://docs.python.org/lib/lib.html , thanks for the help ;)
<erUSUL> SatManUK: she can install synaptic in kubuntu...
<ferronica> i ordered ubuntu live exaile player not included in it ?
<SatManUK> i didn't realise there were different channels for different flavours .. thanks..
<towlie_> what controls automounting of usb devices like hard drives ?
<Amaranth> appye: maybe sudo sh -c 'echo closed > /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state'
<windego40> anyone use ipod touch on here?
<erUSUL> towlie_: hald + udev  afaik
<crdlb> towlie_: gnome-volume-manager
<Amaranth> windego40: to use it with linux you have to jailbreakk it
<appye> Amaranth: nor the sleep button.  Basically, this laptop's power management events (lid close, automatic hibernation after specified interval, etc) does not work correctly until I close and reopen the lid once.  Weird, but it is true.  I figure if I can simulate a close/open of the lid it will be a workaround that works for me.
<appye> Amaranth: okay, i will try that right now.
<windego40> Amarath: yeah i have and ive mounted but i had changed the password on it and now i cant get into it
<ere4si> towlie_: check your users permissions in - applications - system - admin - users and groups
<windego40> Amaranth: any idea on what i can try?
<cool_> how to convert AVI to 3GP?
<Amaranth> windego40: you have to go back to Windows or OS X and reflash the thing then jailbreak it again
<towlie_> ere4si, ok the option to access external drives automatically is checked
<Amaranth> windego40: make sure you get all your stuff off of it first
<appye> Amaranth: invalid arguement
<ere4si> k
<Amaranth> appye: Yeah, I didn't really think you could change that manually
<Amaranth> appye: you could check out acpi_fakekey
<cool_> i tried this http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/
<windego40> Amaranth: if you mean restore it. ive tried that but itunes cant go into it
<cool_> but i get a error
<Amaranth> windego40: how did you manage that?
<Amaranth> windego40: anyway, sounds like you've bricked it
<brandon_> hey guys for some reason america's army isn't working for me it says that the server is down why is that?
<Amaranth> brandon_: Maybe the server is down?
<windego40> Amaranth: that doesnt sound too good....
<Raspberry> I'm having trouble getting the USB Wireless adapter (Netgear WG111T) working with linux
<Amaranth> windego40: maybe http://www.iphonealley.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1893 can help
<cool_> how to convert AVI to 3gp. i tried http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/ but i error "Unable to find a suitable output format for 'qcif'
<domor> Hello has anyone had problems wiht restricted drivers in ubuntu 7.1
<Amaranth> windego40: iphone and ipod touch use the exact same software so...
<cool_> what do i do?
<Raspberry> it seems the AP and even sets the IP, but will never transfer any data
<domor> Hello has anyone had problems wiht restricted drivers in ubuntu 7.1
<domor> Hello has anyone had problems with restricted video card drivers in ubuntu 7.1
<bazhang> domor: be more precise please
<windego40> Amarath: ok ill read up thanks :)
<cool_> how to convert AVI to 3gp. i tried http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/ but i error "Unable to find a suitable output format for 'qcif'
<domor> Install restricted driver for video card and then restart and canoot boot into ubuntu screen turns off
<brandon_> amaranth: well thats a possiblity but I want to make sure because I don't know if I need any patches or if Im in an older version of the game
<Amaranth> brandon_: The only time I ever played it was on OS X so...
<Amaranth> brandon_: See if you can find an AA irc channel
<domor> Install restricted driver for video card and then restart and canoot boot into ubuntu screen turns off
<domor> Install restricted driver for video card and then restart and canoot boot into ubuntu screen turns off
<bazhang> domor: you really need to give more info--also please be patient and stop re-entering every 30 seconds
<ere4si> !patience | domor
<ubotu> domor: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ferronica> enable ups discharge alarm not working (ubuntu 7.10 gnome)
<domor> sorry guys
<ronnie> what happened
<ere4si> domor: choose the rescue kernel at boot and then type    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and select vesa as the video card driver - defaults for the others
<domor> ere4si: i have tryed that
<ere4si> * other options
<ere4si> and?
<towlie_> is anyone here
<cool_> how to convert AVI to 3gp. i tried http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/ but i error "Unable to find a suitable output format for 'qcif' then again i complied it from source using svn but still i get the same error msg. FFmpeg version SVN-r11071
<domor> ere4si: it didn;t work, so i realoded ubuntu and i wan;t advice on what i can do (uve rryed installing it twice and fixing it but i have had to realod ubuntu both times)
<neopsyche> Hi .. I need to convert some video from mpeg2 to flv on ubuntu..
<neopsyche> How can i do this?
<domor> ere4si: it didn't work, so i reloaded ubuntu and i want advice on what i can do (ive tryed installing it twice and fixing it but i have had to realoaded ubuntu both times)
<jickles> how can I change the hardware beep to something else?
<ere4si> domor: choosing vesa always gets a gui desktop
<Nitro`> Hello everyone
<ere4si> !repeat | domor
<ubotu> domor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<towlie_> ive got a problem. my usb hard drive doesnt automount. it gives me an error with the mount point. when i manually mount it, gnome opens up a new nautilius folder of the usb hard drive but its frozen like its trying to read the drive. any idea whats wrong ?
<domor> ere4si: corrections sorry
<ere4si> k
<domor> ere4si do you think i shoudl try restircted driver again
<domor> ere4si someone suggested installing this driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.htm
<ronnie> yeah
<ere4si> domor: maybe the video card is not being recognized properly - do you know the model?
<Zippy111> my god i feel so angry / helpless, im loosing it!!! GRRR the worst thing is, I study computers at Uni and I cant get my head round this! its mental!!
<Amaranth> Zippy111: the answer is "install the firmware"
<erUSUL> has anyone here had problems with the menu and menuxdg packages? the debian menu doesn't appear here (ubuntu 7.10 x86_64)
<Amaranth> there is a package that basically does everything for you
<Amaranth> erUSUL: sudo update-menu
<erUSUL> Amaranth: thanks
<domor> ere4si: MSI NX 8500gt, nvidia geforce chipset
<ere4si> Zipp111: it is hard but the ubuntu cd is only for the basic OS - the rest is from the net
<ferronica> enable ups discharge alarm not working (ubuntu 7.10 gnome)
<ere4si> domor: brb
<Zippy111> but i cant get to the net dude, i fill out the wireless details and it doesnt connect
<Amaranth> Zippy111: plug in with a wire
<Amaranth> Zippy111: you're on the net now...
<Zippy111> on a seperate pc
<domor> ere4si: ok
<Zippy111> and i dont have a wire
<bazhang> Zippy111: trying to get the firmware without an ethernet connection is not an easy task. no way to borrow one?
<Zippy111> when you say firmware you mean the wireless driver? if you do, i downloaded it off this pc, put it on usb and dropped it on the laptop
<erUSUL> Amaranth: imho the instalation of that packages should trigger the update-menus automatically, shouldn't it?? should i report that as a bug?
<towlie_> my usb hard drive doesnt automount anymore. can anyone please help me
<erUSUL> towlie_: verify that hald is up and running
<acha> juki.......................
<radinp> How do I view the current channel/freq being used by a wireless network card? I thought iwconfig would display that info but it does not.
<towlie_> erUSUL, it is
<Amaranth> erUSUL: eh, the whole thing is going away anyway
<bazhang> Zippy111: dropped it on the laptop? how did you go about installing it?
<brandon_> do any of you guys use steam?
<Amaranth> erUSUL: It might have already in Debian actually
<Amaranth> brandon_: works in wine
<acha> devil
<brandon_> amaranth: I know but its lagging and I was wondering if there was anything I could do about it
<Amaranth> Zippy111: I mean bcm43xx-fwcutter and a copy of the windows driver
<Zeddie> brandon_ : if you only want to check if your friends are online , you can use the steam community link in your browser :)
<Zippy111> just like it said here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 except i substituted the name, i got to step 6, saw my settings were diff, and just gave up too much tech mumbo jumbo, making the swap from windows is NOT an easy one!!!
<Amaranth> brandon_: Sounds like you or your ISP is having connectivity issues
<brandon_> zeddie: no I want to use it lol but it lags to much
<Amaranth> Zippy111: ugh
<Zeddie> ahh I tend to reboot into windows for that :p
<brandon_> amaranth: no I meant that its glitchy like frames per second wise
<Amaranth> Zippy111: Clean install of Ubuntu 7.10 with access to a wired connection would have the whole thing working through a GUI
<erUSUL> Amaranth: will it be replaced by anything new? it is a usefull thing
<Amaranth> erUSUL: Yes, it's being replaced by the regular menu
<Zippy111> im using 7.04
<Zippy111> is it worth the download of the new update?
<abhibera> does any one know why don't i get a complete right click menu in beryl?
<Amaranth> Zippy111: yes
<Amaranth> abhibera: Because you're using Ubuntu 7.04 (and beryl)
<Amaranth> abhibera: This works fine in Ubuntu 7.10 with compiz
<abhibera> Amaranth: yea
<Zippy111> kk, will do that thanks for your advice, just out of curiosity, should i remove ubuntu now or when i download the iso will it remove it for me?
<Amaranth> Zippy111: the installer can wipe your current install
<abhibera> Amaranth: but it worked well on EDGY
<Zippy111> excellent advice
<Amaranth> Zippy111: or you can do an upgrade but it sounds like you've messed up your system
<Amaranth> abhibera: With a hacked package
<Zippy111> i'll take the new install :D
<abhibera> Amaranth: and also it was working on Fiesty
<Jordan_U_> !beryl | abhibera
<ubotu> abhibera: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Amaranth> abhibera: The proper solution is to use Ubuntu 7.10 and compiz (beryl is dead)
<starwolf> anyone ever get an ati x1600 series card to work 3d yet ?
<abhibera> Jordan_U: how can i get compiz fusion on feisty?
<Amaranth> starwolf: Sure, using fglrx
<towlie_> erUSUL, im getting this error now: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<Zippy111> right got to go, late for dr appointment, should be back on later using my ubuntu system if all goes well, thanks a lot and bye!
<Amaranth> abhibera: You really shouldn't, upgrade to gutsy
<abhibera> Amaranth: ok
<starwolf> not for me kils system everytime i load teh driver
<diogofsr> Amaranth: Dead it is such a hard word. I would say discontinued...
<akatsuki> hello anyone know if ubuntu works with fluxbox?
<Amaranth> abhibera: We've done a lot of work to integrate compiz in 7.10, it's even enabled by default
<Amaranth> akatsuki: You can run fluxbox in ubuntu, sure
<akatsuki> ok thanks
<Amaranth> diogofsr: It's gone, completely
<abhibera> Amaranth: works on 950 GMA?
<akatsuki> do you use it amaranth?
<akatsuki> fluxbox?
<Okona> hi
<Amaranth> akatsuki: No, I use compiz
<jurik> hi...............
<starwolf> sadly the accelerated driver locks up the system
<Amaranth> abhibera: It should work just fine
<diogofsr> Amaranth: It is not "gone". I can still download it, compile, use, fork and etc...
<abhibera> ok
<ere4si> domor: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#NVidia_Driver will sort you out for the video card
<user11_011> I am on GUTSY guys
<Amaranth> abhibera: With working Xv video playback too :)
<user11_011> :-)
<akatsuki> amaranth.. compiz is just an accelerator is not actually you can use it in kde, gnome, fluxbox, etc
<akatsuki> maybe you dont know what is fluxbox?
<bazhang> heh
<user11_011> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Raspberry> anybody have any good sites / advice / help for setting up a Wireless 802.11g USB adapter?
<diogofsr> Amaranth: But i know what you meant. Just been a little picking. ;-)
<bazhang> akatsuki: you might also try fluxbuntu
<starwolf> hehe I dont think an nvida driver will help an ATI card
<Amaranth> akatsuki: No, compiz is a window manager. Fluxbox is also a window manager. KDE and GNOME are desktop environments. Generally a window manager plus a dock and libraries and such
<greencookie> Raspberry: is it WG111v2 netgear adapter?
<erUSUL> towlie_: do you have a /etc/fstab entry for the usb disks?
<jurik> met sore..
<bazhang> Raspberry: ubuntuforums.org
<Raspberry> greencookie, yes
<towlie_> erUSUL, nope
<user11_011> for some reasons pidgin doesn't go as a icon on top panel and i have to retain it in bottom panel so as to be logged in. WHY?
<Amaranth> akatsuki: You can use fluxbox in GNOME or KDE, for example
<Raspberry> bazhang, been there -- nothing more recent than 2005
<ere4si> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> user11_011: Did you click on the icon on the top panel?
<akatsuki> i see.. iw as wrong then.. i think fluxbox was a window manager haha
<akatsuki> but fluxbox then would look exactly the same if you use it with kde or gnome?
<Raspberry> whenever I try to configure it the whole system hangs and I have to hard reset it
<jurik> akubtuh temen
<Amaranth> akatsuki: Fluxbox is a window manager. GNOME and KDE are a bunch of stuff that goes on top of a window manager
<akatsuki> thats weird because i hear that fluxbox would make the computer a bit faster since is veyr simple
<domor> ere4si: ill havea  look
<user11_011> Amaranth: i don't have any icon there. i customised and put a launcher icon there
<ere4si> k
<Raspberry> greencookie, I can see that's it's detected and running as wlan0
<bazhang> Raspberry: realtek/ralink what chipset
<Raspberry> yes
<user11_011> Amaranth: when i launch it, in some machines a green button appears on top panel. i don't have it.
<Raspberry> I looked it up in the ubuntu hardware support info -- and he's supposedly worked since Ubuntu 6
<erUSUL> towlie_: !!?? im puzzled dunno what can be causing this... it seems that hald is generatin buggus mount points or something
<Amaranth> user11_011: Make sure you have a notification area applet on your panel
<Raspberry> I wouldn't think I'd need to install ndiswrapper anymore
<Amaranth> akatsuki: Well, fluxbox is a very feature rich window manager so you can use it without GNOME or KDE
<user11_011> Amaranth:how ?
<Amaranth> akatsuki: metacity (GNOME wm), kwin (KDE wm), and compiz don't have a bunch of features so they aren't useful unless running with GNOME or KDE
<akatsuki> ok but is going to be exactly the same.. whatever using fluxbox with kde or gnome?
<Amaranth> akatsuki: You can use fluxbox without GNOME and KDE stuff
<Amaranth> user11_011: Right click->Add to Panel
<akatsuki> ok i understand
<akatsuki> ubuntu is just gnome isnt?
<Amaranth> Ubuntu uses GNOME, yes
<TuxField> ubuntu is just gnome
<StaRBuRNiNG> hai...
<kiosk> hai......
<Amaranth> TuxField: Not 'just', we add and change stuff
<StaRBuRNiNG> do u wanna fuck with me?
<Raspberry> this seems to be my issue and I've tried the suggested fixes -- but nothing has worked short of installing ndiswrapper
<Raspberry> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/netgear-wg111-v2-sees-router-doesnt-connect-598609/#post2956655
<jickles> does ubuntu come with any desktop search application?
<Amaranth> jickles: Ubuntu 7.10 comes with tracker
<TuxField> yeah, sorry, my english is bad
<_ruben> crap .. forgot how to do output redirection when using sudo (and have the redirection done as user root) .. could someone refresh my memory?
<Amaranth> jickles: Applications->Accessories->Tracker Search Tool
<TuxField> there spanish here?
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<domor> ere4si: thats only got a little paragraph i just won;t be able to restart like last time
<Amaranth> _ruben: Easier to run sudo -s and get a root shell first
<akatsuki> Amaranth which is better and faster? KDE OR GNOME?
<TuxField> there spanish here?
<Amaranth> akatsuki: Dude, are you trying to start a war? :P
<jickles> Amaranth, hmm it doesn't seem to be as good as google desktop on windows ^^
<user11_011> Amaranth: thanks
<jickles> it doesn't find my applications and it doesn find-as-I-type
<akatsuki> no amaranth lol
<Amaranth> akatsuki: That question has been asked since the dawn of time and the answer is "it depends"
<_ruben> Amaranth: hmm .. even tho i'm used to use 'su -', i was hoping i could stick with a clean 'sudo' approach (i kinda like the logging of commands issued when using sudo)
<akatsuki> it depends on what?
<bazhang> TuxField: #ubuntu-es
<neopsyche> amaranth: do you know how to properly install ffmpeg to do mp3?
<Amaranth> akatsuki: What you like
<bazhang> it depends, but kde :}
<Amaranth> neopsyche: It'll do mp3 encode/decode by default
<akatsuki> fast and good perfomance
<Amaranth> bazhang: You're in the wrong channel :P
<TuxField> yes, www.ubuntu-es.org, but i search irc spanish
<akatsuki> thats what i like
<akatsuki> and functionality
<bazhang> Amaranth: hehe just kidding
<Amaranth> akatsuki: If you prefer functionality above all else you'd probably like KDE
<TuxField> ok, i look, thanks
<neopsyche> amaranth.. I need to use ffmpeg for flv.. but on feisty ffmpeg doesnt come with decoding .. as far as i know.. .. i just installed gutsy two days ago.. is mp3 now open in gutsy?
<Amaranth> akatsuki: But this is a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> neopsyche: Since ffmpeg is not installed by default it can do mp3
<_ruben> Amaranth: but i thought was a (perhaps a bit tricky) way to have 'proper' output redirection when using sudo?
<neopsyche> hmmm
<erUSUL> Amaranth: "since the dawn of time" i remember quite well when neither kde or gnome existed in a usable form... (RedHat 5 with fvwm95 anyone?)
<neopsyche> amaranth.. do i need to compile it?
<ere4si> !nvidia | domor
<ubotu> domor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neopsyche> amaranth: is there a .deb file?
<Amaranth> _ruben: sudo sh -c 'foo > file'
<Amaranth> !info ffmpeg | neopsyche
<_ruben> Amaranth: ah right, that was the trick
<ubotu> neopsyche: ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB
<Amaranth> neopsyche: it's in universe
<neopsyche> amaranth: i installed from universe on feisty and mp3 is disabled because of proprietary issues?
<towlie_> erUSUL, can i pm you
<Amaranth> neopsyche: Have you tried it?
<erUSUL> towlie_: yes, but...
<domor> ere4si: should i try envy
<Amaranth> neopsyche: ffmpeg is not a video player, it's for video/audio conversion
<erUSUL> |pm | towlie_
<VSpike> If I want to enable SSL on some server programs like SMTP & IMAP, and my machine is on a NAT network and therefore can appear to have two hostnames, do I need to create two certificates, or can a cert have aliases in it?
<NObIASS> laaaa
<NObIASS> olaaa
<NObIASS> olaaaaaa
<ere4si> !envy | domor
<ubotu> domor: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Drule> http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/37686/dark%20link.PNG
<bluetoothmac> hey, im trying to configure a file, says i dont have permission..... how do i get permission.
<erUSUL> !pm | towlie_
<ubotu> towlie_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<towlie_> i have
<erUSUL> bluetoothmac: what file?
<neopsyche> amaranth: yes i know, yes i have tried it, yes i need it for converting mpeg and other formats to flv but need the mp3 feature to be able to convert mp4 video with mp3 and other formats of audio to flv also.
<erUSUL> towlie_: are you registered on freenode? you need to in order to be able to pm people
<Amaranth> neopsyche: ah, your problem is aac then, not mp3
<Amaranth> neopsyche: it doesn't do aac (mp4)
<bluetoothmac> erUSUL xorg.conf
<Raspberry> hmm
<Amaranth> neopsyche: you have to compile your own or use the medibuntu version
<bluetoothmac> touchpad for the macbook
<Amaranth> !medibuntu
<Raspberry> how can ig et the prism54 usb wireless adapter working with Ubuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erUSUL> bluetoothmac: use 'gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<neopsyche> amaranth: how do i install medibuntu version?
<Amaranth> !medibuntu | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: please see above
<bluetoothmac> k...
<neopsyche> amaranth.. how can i disable part/join messages in pidgin?
<Amaranth> neopsyche: you can't, install xchat :)
<MrPocknix> how do i update firefox?
<VSpike> is there an openssl channel anywhere? Google just picks up stuff about irc over ssl
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: you have the most up-to-date version already
<neopsyche> Amaranth: xchat doesnt have the auto password feature does it?
<Amaranth> VSpike: what are you trying to do?
<MrPocknix> Amaranth, do i?
<Amaranth> neopsyche: xchat is only for IRC, there is no password
<cox> is any tramission over openssh-server connect secure?
<MrPocknix> i've got 1.0.2
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: The most up-to-date one you can use, yes
<Amaranth> cox: 99% of the time, yes
<MrPocknix> POF!
<neopsyche> also.. i cant press tab to auto insert name of last user spoken to.. like on chatzilla... but chatzilla isnt external or modifyable as xchat
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: Then you need to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu
<cox> Amaranth: basically, just want to know as i use ssh from work
<VSpike> Amaranth: I want have my imap and smtp using ssl.  Actually, they do but more by luck than judgement.  But I get errors about untrusted certs and hostname mismatch everytime, so wanted to correct it...
<Amaranth> neopsyche: xchat can also do that
<Amaranth> neopsyche: pidgin is just a horrible IRC client
<neopsyche> amaranth: i am referring to the pwd i use on freenode
<zmotok> hey guys, any idea why an ubuntu 7.10 doesn't show the boot progress on an nforce430 with geforce6100 integrated graphics?
<neopsyche> ok.
<Amaranth> neopsyche: ah, it can do that automatically for you then
<dick> Ich habe eine Frage.Wie kann ich meine Laufwerk in programm finden?
<neopsyche> amaranth.. how do i enable xchat tab button for auto complete name?
<Amaranth> neopsyche: just hit tab
<Amaranth> !de | dick
<ubotu> dick: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<VSpike> Amaranth: Sometimes the machine name will be "liberator" from local DNS, but externally it will have a domain name "carlyleclarke.plus.com".  I'm wondering if a cert can have name aliases, or if I need to create two certs?
<neopsyche> amaranth: diddnt work last time i tried.
<neopsyche> amaranth: how can i enable medibuntu repo for gutsy?
<Amaranth> VSpike: You're talking over my head, sorry
<Amaranth> neopsyche: I don't think they have a gutsy repo yet, actually
<bazhang> neopsyche: did you visit the link? it is quite easy to do
<neopsyche> amaranth: what should i use then?
<neopsyche> bazhang: what link?
<Amaranth> neopsyche: ah, looks like they do
<VSpike> neopsyche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<neopsyche> cool
<BaD-Laptop> medibuntu does have a gutsy repo
<neopsyche> ;-)
<Amaranth> neopsyche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<zimnyx> How can i predownload packages before upgrade to 7.10 ?
<bazhang> medibuntu.org
<zimnyx> apt-get -d -t gutsy dist-upgrade ?
<erUSUL> zimnyx: all packages?
<MrPocknix> can someone recomend a theme that *is* compatable with our firefox browser?
<Amaranth> zimnyx: predownload what packages?
<zimnyx> erUSUL: all that would be upgraded
<bluetoothmac> what does it mean when the instructions says "Restart X..." X being the computer? what does the variable represent?
<BaD-Laptop> or at least when i changed 'feisty' to 'gutsy' in my /etc/apt/sources.list for medibuntu.org, it works great
<dick> Ich habe keine nglischkäntnisse leider.
<Amaranth> zimnyx: it downloads all the packages
<Amaranth> bluetoothmac: X is the display server, what draws graphics on your screen
<bazhang> dick this is an English language channel
<Amaranth> bluetoothmac: to restart it logout then press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<bluetoothmac> so just ctrl+alt+backspace?
<erUSUL> bluetoothmac: no X is the graphical system the one you configure with *X* org.conf
<bluetoothmac> k cool!
<neopsyche> ok.. so this: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list adds it to my repos in synaptic?
<bluetoothmac> fun learning this new platform
<zimnyx> Amaranth:  I'm running feisty, and want to upgrade to gutsy, but I want to predownload pacakges on fast connection, and upgrade on slow connection in home.
<bazhang> neopsyche: yes
<Amaranth> neopsyche: you're missing the |
<neopsyche> thanks
<neopsyche> oh
<Amaranth> neopsyche: just copy and paste directly, don't try to type it
<neopsyche> seems to have worked though .. spat out this.. 11:26:54 (24.32 MB/s) - `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list' saved [223/223]
<Amaranth> neopsyche: oh, wait, my bad, there is no |
<Amaranth> neopsyche: ignore me, it's 3:30am :P
<neopsyche> :-D
<erUSUL> bluetoothmac: to restart X just so Crtl+ALt+backspace
<dick> Ich bin nur seit ein Parr Tagen als Linux Anwender.
<bluetoothmac> yeah, gotcha
<bluetoothmac> thanks, erUSUL
<Amaranth> neopsyche: now open synaptic, hit the refresh button, and install/upgrade ffmpeg
<user11_011> zimnyx: download iso image and install with option to keep existing dat
<user11_011> data*
<Amaranth> zimnyx: download the 'alternate' install CD
<zimnyx> OK guys
<neopsyche> amaranth: how does it know whether to install the restricted version of ffmpeg or the gutsy official version?
<Amaranth> zimnyx: You can use it to do an upgrade although it only upgrades sutff in the default install, not extra packages you've installed
<zimnyx> Amaranth: that's what i want!
<bazhang> dick: type /join #ubuntu-de
<Amaranth> neopsyche: the medibuntu version will have a higher version number
<neopsyche> ok.
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> amaranth: theres only one listing of ffmpeg?
<zimnyx> Amaranth: why alternate? is it special for upgrading ?
<Amaranth> neopsyche: that's because it's the latest one :P
<Amaranth> neopsyche: it only shows one but it'll be the medibuntu one
<neopsyche> amaranth: ok thanks :-)
<MrPocknix> whats the command for installing firefox?
<MrPocknix> installing XMMS *
<Amaranth> zimnyx: yes, the alternate cd is used for upgrades and text-mode installs
<Amaranth> zimnyx: the 'desktop' cd cannot do upgrades, only fresh installs
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: install the xmms package in synaptic
<MrPocknix> Amaranth,  come again?
<neopsyche> amaranth: have you ever used winff?
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Amaranth> neopsyche: nope
<BaD-Laptop> yeah
<bluetoothmac> the synaptics touch pad config worked for the twofinger scroll but not the tapping two finger right click
<neopsyche> amaranth: can you verify that this is in fact good information for securing gutsy ? http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<Amaranth> bluetoothmac: that almost never works except on macbooks
<bluetoothmac> im on a mack book Amaranth.
<domor> ere4si: im trying envy i read a forums on it
<bluetoothmac> macbook* i coppied the code, just doesnt work.
<Amaranth> neopsyche: none of that is needed
<domor> anyone use envy here?
<neopsyche> amaranth: how so?
<MrPocknix> Amaranth,  i dont see it in there..
<bazhang> domor not needed nor supported
<bluetoothmac> nevermind i think ill just put the lower right enter as right click
<erUSUL> zimnyx: the alternate cd can act as repository (it comes with the deb files) the livecd comes with the apps already instaled it can not act as a repo
<nucco> has anybody printed something out of evince lately?
<Amaranth> neopsyche: we don't even have a root account by default, don't install an ssh server by default anyway, you can't use su without root, sudo access is restricted, security updates are enabled by default, the memory thing is just crack, and you'd only need to secure your home dir if you're worried about other users on your system
<MinusSeven> Ubuntu is going well
<MinusSeven> i worked out the nvidia issue
<domor> bazhang what you mean
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: you probably don't have universe enabled
<zimnyx> erUSUL: i see. thanks
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: Are you using Ubuntu 6.06?
<magichere> How to build a live CD
<MrPocknix> hell if i know
<neopsyche> amaranth: so in other words.. that info is only for hyper paranoid sys admins looking after the banking cartel servers ? :-)
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: It sounds like it
<MrPocknix> how can i tell?
<MrPocknix> the disk is a few years old
<MrPocknix> but i just installed it tonight
<Amaranth> neopsyche: And even then all but two things are not needed
<kane77> what is the command to find speed of usb stick?
<boolat> ubuntu fr ?
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: You have Ubuntu 5.10
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: That's two years old, you should download the latest version and install it
<bazhang> !fr | boolat
<ubotu> boolat: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<domor> how can i tell if my video card installed
<domor> envy termnial going hard
<MrPocknix> Amaranth,  can i just update it?
<erUSUL> kane77: if it's a disk you can use hdparm
<Amaranth> kane77: sudo hdparm -t /dev/sd<whatever the stick is>
<kane77> MrPocknix, you can, but only one version at a time... so it'd be better to reinstgall
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: From that old of an install it would take probably 2 days to upgrade
<MrPocknix> pah
<magichere>  /join #elisa
<MrPocknix> no biggie
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: It'd be faster to download and install the new version
<MrPocknix> CAn i still download XMMS?
<MrPocknix> i'll probably reinstall in the morning
<Amaranth> MrPocknix: Sure but the version of Ubuntu you're using has no support of any kind and does not even get security fixes
<Amaranth> !universe | MrPocknix
<ubotu> MrPocknix: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<MrPocknix> no biggie
<erUSUL> !envy | domor
<ubotu> domor: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bluetoothmac> is there a default hotkey to launch terminal?
<erUSUL> bluetoothmac: System>Preferences>key...
<ere4si> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> alt-f4 doesnt do it in ubuntu?
<ere4si> ctrl-alt-F2 to 6 alt-F7 to get back
<bazhang> cheers
<MinusSeven> Does Ubuntu have a firewall built in?
<bazhang> gui or iptables?
<MinusSeven> either, one thats automatically running from install?
<MinusSeven> i just installed ubuntu a couple hours ago
<ere4si> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bazhang> i dont believe so--guarddog and firestarter are two names--can't remember which is gnome though
<bazhang> oops
<MinusSeven> i'll work on it tomorrow
<sayanora818181> Really quick question
<sayanora818181> I am at the partition menu. This is what it shows:
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Hurry.
<HackXP> lol
<sayanora818181> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/8600/screenshotlp4.png
<sayanora818181> Is the one that is highlighted the empty drive?
<grindcore_> i try to install ubuntu 7.10 i386 and after install - if i have turn on my broadcom wireless card - is showing errors and dont start and if i turn off just stop and boot sectors ? i have AMD 64 tl-60, 2gb ram, ati radeon xpress 1250. can somebody help me please ?
<sayanora818181> I want to make sure not to damage vista
<ere4si> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pihus> Hi! Is it just me or Flash isn't supported in Firefox3+Linux?
<bazhang> sayanora818181: you want to dual boot with vista and ubuntu?
<sayanora818181> Yup
<MinusSeven> Is VirtualBox anygood, and is it hard to set up?
<sayanora818181> As you can see Vista is ona  completely different drive
<neopsyche> amaranth: what can i use for converting mp4 to flv? the sound isnt working on ffmpeg?
<sayanora818181> I am wanting to install Ubuntu on another drive that I wiped clean (format)
<bazhang> sayanora818181: and you are using the resize in installer?
<Amaranth> neopsyche: I have no idea
<sayanora818181> What do you mean?
<bazhang> sayanora818181: both ubuntu and vista on same hard drive?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: maybe mencoder?
<sayanora818181> Nope
<neopsyche> amaranth: ok
<neopsyche> erUSUL: you think so? Hmm.. mencoder have gui?
<sayanora818181> The 3 disks in the screenshot are completely different drive
<ere4si> pihus: flash is a plugin you install - in bookmarks is a link to customize firefox - click that then on that site click plugins then adobe flash
<erUSUL> neopsyche: nope it is command line like ffmpeg
<sayanora818181> If you missed it here it is again :) http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/8600/screenshotlp4.png
<bazhang> ubuntu is the internal drive?
<grindcore_> can someone help me with this boot problem after install of ubuntu ? thank you
<sayanora818181> Pardon...?
<pihus> ere4si, so I have to install it again although flash works on Firefox2?
<Jordan_U_> bluetoothmac, Still trying to get your synaptics touch pad working?
<sayanora818181> Well actually my question is just that, does "unknown" under the "Used" section mean the drive is vacant?
<ere4si> pihus: thought you said firefox wasn't supporting flash at your end?
<bluetoothmac> yes and no Jordan_U it works, jsut not all the features it said. said it had 2finger right click. it lied... :( i gave up, trying to get irssi, PM me if you would like to help with either.
<pihus> ere4si, my problem is that i installed FF3 and it doesn't show flash at all. At the sime time FF2 shows flash very well
<akatsuki> hello
<akatsuki> any support for wifi in ubuntu?
<akatsuki> i need a guide please
<sayanora818181> :s
<bazhang> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ere4si> pihus: It wasn't an update to ff2? - then yeh , you need to reinstall flash for it
<pihus> k tnx
<sayanora818181> bazhang: Do you know?
<bazhang> sayanora818181: vista is on external ubuntu to install on internal or external?
<MinusSeven> With VirtualBox, can I run for example mIRC with it, and still access the linux desktop?
<sayanora818181> All 3 hard drives are internal, inside the computer
<Abu-Aadam> akatsuki: theres great wifi supportin ubuntu, you don't have to edit any text files even
<Abu-Aadam> akatsuki: and no need to install any firmware
<sayanora818181> But, does "unknown" mean the drive is empty of data?
<bazhang> sayanora818181: and you know which one is the vista drive?
<akatsuki> is not supporting mine
<akatsuki> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<akatsuki> this is mine
<sayanora818181> I know it is likely the one on the top there
<bazhang> sayanora818181: all backed up ie your important data?
<spiderfire> whats a python C api mismatch mean?
<sayanora818181> Yes to the drive on the bottom
<sayanora818181> I want to install ubuntu on a drive I reformatted to make blank
<sayanora818181> I think it is the center one
<yofuse> fuuuu
<Damjan> Hi, Gutsy Gibbon just arrived at my mailbox, I was wondering if can update my Feisty with the cd?
<mavi-> sure
<yofuse> hallo?
<yofuse> i have big problems with ndiswrapper...
<sayanora818181> Oh yes, I think the top one is vista, since it uses a little over 70GB...
<sayanora818181> But just to be absolutely sure, does "Unknown" mean the drive is empty?
<bazhang> sayanora818181: are you certain? I'd hate to give you info based on uncertainty
<sayanora818181> Go ahead and give me some info
<Damjan> Anybody can help me?
<buttercups> Damjan, you can upgrade only with the alternate cd, not live cd
<yofuse> i have Atlanti usb adaptr... but work only with win driver. I have to try with ndiswrapper but don't work :-( Did "invalid driver"
<sayanora818181> But uh, what happens after you select "Edit partition"?
<ere4si> Damjan: yes - most times when you put a newer version cd in the OS qwill ask if you want to use it as a source
<ere4si> *will
<yofuse> puttana troia.....  c'e' nessunitaliano qui?
<Damjan> ere4si: Do it going to upgrade to Gutsy?
<sayanora818181> Does it do something to the drive instantly, or does it just bring up a menu of options
<buttercups> ere4si, you cannot update feisty with a gutsy live cd
<Damjan> What if I mount the squash image from the cd?
<bluetoothmac> can you change copy paste shortcuts?
<ere4si> Damjan: buttercups thinks not
<bluetoothmac> sorry i should google before i come and ask here.
<olskolirc> I have Gutsy.  Can someone help me get beryl on this thing?
<sayanora818181> :/
<bluetoothmac> http://google.com/linux is more helpfull?
<bazhang> sayanora818181: does the installer do something? It can sense another install if that is your question--the chances of *ruining* your vista install are negligible but again this is not guaranteed thus the need to back up
<Paradoxie> Hello, everybody!
<sayanora818181> Hi
<sayanora818181> What's the best file system for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> bluetoothmac: not really--I found regular google to be more helpful
<ere4si> Damjan: can't you upgrade over the net?
<Abu-Aadam> sayanora818181: probably ext3
<bluetoothmac> k thanks bazhang
<sayanora818181> Abu, will ext3 still work with Windows?
<sayanora818181> As in I can look at it
<Abu-Aadam> sayanora818181: no
<sayanora818181> Or it will work with Grub or whatever
<Abu-Aadam> sayanora818181: grub should let you boot windows + ubuntu
<cool_> i tried this http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/
<sayanora818181> Awesome
<sayanora818181> ext3 it is :D
<cool_> but geta  error
<Abu-Aadam> sayanora818181: i'm using UFS myself with freebsd kernel and gentoo portage
<ere4si> cool_: there is #ffmpeg
<Damjan> ere4si: I can, but I wan't to try different, for the future, cause someday I will not have internet connection, get it?
<sayanora818181> Oh abu, does "unknown" under the "Used" area in the prepare partitions menu mean the drive is empty of data?
<ere4si> Damjan: I get it
<sayanora818181> I hope so
<ere4si> !upgrade | Damjan
<ubotu> Damjan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Paradoxie> I have a problem with SCIM.I have installed it. But nothing happened.
<steven_> Hi
<neopsyche> ok .. problems still converting to flv with ffmpeg.. no sound??
<neopsyche> Or is that just because its not finnished converting?
<sayanora818181> :S
<steven_> trying to use grep with a perl regexp and it complains that -P is not a supported option ??
<neopsyche> also... is there auto error correction on ffmpeg?
<Damjan> ere4si: I konw how to upgrade the distro
<steven_> it is listed in the man page
<Paradoxie> I can still only use the German keys, no English, no Chinese, no nothing
<sayanora818181> I really need to know if "unknown" means the drive is empty
<ere4si> Damjan: thought there would be alternative ways to upgrade there :)
<Damjan> yes
<Damjan> ere4si: why my Ubuntu is freezing from time to time, when I open sudo programs
<Damjan> The hdd is going wild
<sayanora818181> IS this true? I really want to start working with Ubuntu
<Damjan> no
<sayanora818181> Huh?
<Damjan> After 1 milion packages
<Paradoxie> what is wrong with SCIM.
<ere4si> Damjan: once a month approx in feisty firefox and thunderbird and sudo freeze on me - I reboot and they work again - annoying it is but!
<Damjan> ere4si: Can u fix my Ubuntu with vnc?
<sayanora818181> Argh!
<ere4si> Damjan: try a reboot - to fix your system from here would take a long time
<Damjan> no, doing it every time
<Damjan> it + doing
<phd_r33T> ??
<sayanora818181> Hello?
<lietu> is there a package that I need to install to get a working compiling environment? trying to compile ktail and it says "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables."
<erUSUL> lietu: build-essential
<sayanora818181> Please help me :(
<lietu> ah, that was it, I was trying to apt-cache search for "compile" etc ;)
<lietu> thanks erUSUL
<Damjan> Who can fix my Ubuntu please?
<lietu> sayanora818181: state a question and you might get help, tho I dont know if you said what the problem is earlier, I just joined myself
<ere4si> Damjan: do you - sometimes - get a message at boot that the system has been mounted 28 times and a file system check will happen?
<Damjan> yes
<sayanora818181> Lietu, I need to know if unknown means the drive is empty
<che_frisco> oh my god, did anybody know that rake was case sensitive?
<ere4si> Damjan: is it better for a while after?
<che_frisco> because I didn't
<sayanora818181> Lietu: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/8600/screenshotlp4.png
<Damjan> ere4si: what?
<bluetoothmac> trying to install irssi though it cant find the files from the sources.list heres my list, http://pastebin.ca/793512 any ideas...?
<erUSUL> che_frisco: in unix/linux most (all) things are case sensitive
<ere4si> Damjan: does it perform better after the file system check?
<sayanora818181> Hello?
<Damjan> ere4si: no
<Damjan> it's the same
<Damjan> ere4si: the mouse it's not moving and stuff like that
<ere4si> Damjan: is your file system rieserfs or ext3?
<che_frisco> yea, but for some reason I thought rails was different
<erUSUL> bluetoothmac: go to System>Admin>Software sources and enable multiverse and universe
<sayanora818181> Hello?
<erUSUL> !sources | bluetoothmac
<ubotu> bluetoothmac: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Damjan> ere4si: ext3
<erUSUL> !repeat | sayanora818181
<ubotu> sayanora818181: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ere4si> Damjan: usb mouse?
<Damjan> nope
<Damjan> ps2
<sayanora818181> That's not helpful :(
<sayanora818181> I've already looked though those two sites and not found any answers for my dilemma
<bluetoothmac> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ere4si> Damjan: only advice I can give is that it is time for a reinstall :)
<Damjan> ere4si: no thanks
<ere4si> k
<sayanora818181> I still cannot find an answer
<Txukie1982> hi can someone give me some help installing a mumble server (murmur)??
<erUSUL> sayanora818181: the truth is that for this kind of things guessing from a thousan km away what is the problem or the status or your harddrive is at least dangerous.
<sayanora818181> No no no erUSUL
<sayanora818181> I just need to know what "Unknown" in that picture means
<Damjan> ere4si: can i control Ubuntu's package manager from another distro?
<cox> Damjan: SSHserver?
<Damjan> on my pc
<docente> Hi!
<ere4si> Damjan: never tried that - wouldn't think so...
<bluetoothmac> erUSUL no im getting  "Package irssi is not available but is referred to by anothe rpackage. this may mean the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from anothe rsource. E: Package irssi has no installation candidate"
<cox> Damjan: what do you mean?
<sayanora818181> What does it mean?
<docente> Can anyone help me about thin client and x11vnc configuration in edubuntu?
<lietu> bluetoothmac: try irssi-text
<Damjan> bluetoothmac: I just installe irssi few days ago on Ubuntu
<bluetoothmac> Damjan anything special?
<erUSUL> bluetoothmac: did you enabled all the sources?
<Damjan> apt-get install irssi
<sayanora818181> All I am doing is spinning my wheels here
<cox> bluetoothmac: not really but it's good for using over shh
<bullgard4> My kernel command line lists the entry 'splash' I cannot find 'splash' in /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt. What is the purpose of 'splash' in the kernel command line?
<bluetoothmac> erUSUL yes, universal and multiversal
<sayanora818181> Grrrrrrr!
<erUSUL> bluetoothmac: did you update?
<bluetoothmac> yes...
<bluetoothmac> there, i checked them all... looks like its working.
<sayanora818181> Dangit, I'm leaving in 2 hours, and I want to get ubuntu installed! I don't have all day
<bluetoothmac> Damjan PM?
<void^> !usplash | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Damjan> bluetoothmac:  PM what is means
<tevfik> Hi all
<sayanora818181> HELP!
<bluetoothmac> Private msg?
<Damjan> ok
<sayanora818181> What does no root file system defined mean??!
<tevfik> Banshee Music Player always crash.. How can i fix it?
<cox> bluetoothmac: yeh as in a message outside of this main chat
<Okona> I can observe some strange behavior on my maching: ubuntu freezes from time to time, sometimes just a split of a second, sometimes for minutes (the computer still responds to pings the whole time) i'm Using 7.10
<bullgard4> void^: I do not want to add my custom artwork. I would like to know what the effect of 'splash' in the kernel command line is.
<ere4si> istaller probs?
<sayanora818181> What does it mean??
<Damjan> hey bluetoothmac, let me first change my name, to reg. nick
<Okona> this occurs both with the restricted graphics driver and the autodetected one
<bluetoothmac> ok.
<void^> bullgard4: it enables usplash.
<bluetoothmac> let me know.
<ArabEyes> sayanora818181 , if u r going 2 install ubuntu  manaulaay , u have to define a root partition
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: are you trying to install (k)ubuntu?
<sayanora818181> Ubuntu
<bullgard4> void^: Ah! Thank you.
<sayanora818181> er nvm
<ArabEyes> sayanora818181 , * manually
<sayanora818181> How do I make swap space??
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: you're trying the manual partitioning, i see
<sayanora818181> How do I make swap space
<cool> sayanora818181: use gparted
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: let's start at the top. what does your disk look like atm?
<sayanora818181> No, I'm installing ubuntu
<kilo_> HI everyone! Can someone please explain me how to mount a disk automatically when gutsy starts?
<sayanora818181> howling! http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/8600/screenshotlp4.png
<howlingmadhowie> kilo_: add it to your /etc/fstab
<ere4si> make a partition the size of your memory and select file type - swap
<cool> kilo_: put it in your fstab file
<sayanora818181> I'm not using gparted I'm installing ubuntu
<kilo_> howlingmadhowie: thanks you all! :D
<ArabEyes> sayanora818181 , choose edit a partition , and then choose swap format
<kilo_> I just loooooooove gutsy :)
<ArabEyes> sayanora818181 , u have to change the filesystem format to ext3
<sayanora818181> All I have is an empty hard disk
<cool> sayanora818181: so you wanna create from free scape or a existing partion?
<sayanora818181> Arab it IS ext3
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: are those really 2 500GB disks and 1 750? or do my old eyes deceive me?
<grindcore_> can anyone help me to fix problem with start ubuntu after install - i cannot go more then boot sector and then stop :( please help me
<sayanora818181> Howling it's true
<cool> sayanora818181: so your HDD is empty?
<sayanora818181> The top one is vista
<sayanora818181> The 2nd is empty
<sayanora818181> The 3rd is backup
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: well, just use the second disk then.
<sayanora818181> Yes
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: that's a lot of space
<sayanora818181> Yup
<sayanora818181> I edit video and audio
<cool> sayanora818181: better install both oses on same hdd
<cortes> h
<sayanora818181> Cool, can't
<Jordan_U_> grindcore_, Have you tried recovery mode? ( I assume you can get to the GRUB menu? )
<cool> sayanora818181: and keep data on rest
<ckn_2k2> :maemo
<sayanora818181> Cool, I can't
<cool> sayanora818181: now where are you stuck?
<sayanora818181> But how do I partition that 2nd drive so it has 2 partitions, one for main data and one for swap
<grindcore_> Jordan_U  I'm newbie in linux - how to do it ?
<Jordan_U_> grindcore_, When you see "Grub" on the screen press escape
<cool> sayanora818181: you don't need to worry about that, ubuntu will do automactically :)
<ere4si> sayanora: let the install do that
<sayanora818181> No it won;t
<sayanora818181> I press forward and it gives me an error mesage
<cool> sayanora818181: what error?
<Jordan_U_> sayanora818181, What error?
<kilo_> kk i am in fstab with "sudo gedit"... but it requires some parameters as i can see... how do i get the right ones for the partition I want to mount on boot?
<sayanora818181> Hang on cool and jordan!
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: have you tried clicking on "edit partition"?
<jmspeex> Like many others, I've been noticing my HD going to sleep every few seconds when on battery. What's the best workaround for that problem?
<ArabEyes> root error message !
<GNU_D> bluetoothmac:  hey
<sayanora818181> ERROR MESSAGE: http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3926/screenshotdoyouwanttoreip8.png
<cox> jmspeex: isn't that a problem that was sorted with gutsy?
<kilo_> qualche italiano in the room?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I've got a couple boxes that just won't keep their wireless settings .. Every reboot I've got to run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart .. then it works fine .. help?
<jmspeex> cox: I've running gusty, so no
<Jordan_U_> sayanora818181, Have you in fact made a swap partition?
<sayanora818181> Jordan, don't know how
<kilo_> cool: i wuold need some infos about fstab please
<sayanora818181> There is nothing in Edit partition that allows me to make another on the same drive
<cool> sayanora818181: create a new partion about 1.5time your ram & mount is a /swap
<sayanora818181> Cool: How?
<supersamiec> czesc
<supersamiec> jest ktos z polski ?
<ere4si> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: i'd start be deleting the second partition
<clarezoe> I can't play wma files with my audacious, anyone can help me?
<cool> kilo_: hold on
<supersamiec> halooooooooooooooooooooo
<kilo_> cool: ok...
<Jordan_U_> sayanora818181, I don't know how the installer interface works but I would assume you would resize another partition to make room, or just use Gparted which ( IMHO ) has a better interface
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: it seems to think that your second harddrive is already configured with one partition on it
<sayanora818181> howling: What second partition? This drive is new and fresh
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: the installer has found a partition on it. maybe the factory put one on it
<sayanora818181> Seagate?
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: it may well be the case. click on "delete partition"
<sayanora818181> What??1
<sayanora818181> ok
<adminuser> k
<cool> kilo_: whats the partion type?
<adminuser> hi
<supersamiec> ej kurwa polacy gdzie jestescie bracia !
<sayanora818181> But how will I work with the drive if it dissapears from the menu?
<sayanora818181> Or will it?
<kilo_> it's a fat32 partition
<kilo_> cool: it a fat32 one
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. Even though I've got the correct info in /etc/network/interfaces .. each reboot requires the restarting of my networking .. Is there a glitch workaround? A script I can build that runs each boot or something?
<ubuntu> hi
<kilo_> cool: on prop windows it says vfat filesystem type
<cool> kilo_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Windows
<sayanora818181> It worked, partiton has been deleted! Now what?
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: is there an option for creating new partitions?
<sayanora818181> Yes
<sayanora818181> What do I do in the new partition menu?
<kilo_> cool: great! gonna check it out :P
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: create 2 or 3 partitions. at the start of the disk, create a swap partition of about 1.5xRAM in size
<sayanora818181> How? And my RAM is 4GB
<cool> kilo_: its the older version of ubuntuguide, but its has more options than newer one
<sayanriju> everybody: my RAM consumption is now back at NORMAL!
<sayanriju> thanx  everybody
<sayanriju> :)
<clarezoe> I can't play wma files with my audacious, anyone can help me?
<eric> 看看有没有人说中文。
<clarezoe> 我说
<eric> 太棒了！
<eric> 方便 吗？
<cool> eric: ?
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: can you click somewhere to create a new partition?
<sayanora818181> howling: So I create a 6MB partition?
<clarezoe> 被人骂的要
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: exactly :)
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: then you should be able to set the type to swap
<_Garbage_> I have a problem with nVidia Graphics/resolution. Can anyone help me ???
<sayanora818181> 6MB? That's tiny. They're saying 256 MB!
<sayanora818181> and this the options: http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/8561/screenshot1re7.png
<NineTeen67Comet> Kanji is fun and all, but here in Okinawa we prefer Katakana .. ;)
<aladinsano> i have a usb wlan nic which i got to work perfectly under xubuntu, however if i try to remove it from the usb slot while the computer is running xubuntu freezes, is there any way to do a safe removal like in windows?
<cool> eric: 请使用英语
<_Garbage_> I want help with nVidia graphics + Resolution
<eric> ok.
<eric> sorry.
<cool> _Garbage_: noone will help you :p
 * NineTeen67Comet polite people generally receive assistance sooner than those being rude .. 
<_Garbage_> why cool ?
<sayanora818181> :S
<_Garbage_> can I ask my question ?
<cox> lol
<cool> _Garbage_: i was joking
<_Garbage_> cool cool !! :D
<cool> hehe
<NineTeen67Comet> _Garbage_: generally speaking, resolution is given out via the horz/vert resolution settings in your xorg.conf file .. You can't set it to an arbitrary setting like you can in MS OS ..
<sayanora818181> Hello?
<cool> sayanora818181: what happened?
<_Garbage_> I have HP Laptop with nVidia GForce 7150
<sayanora818181> How much of a swap partition should I make cool?
<_Garbage_> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 on that
<NineTeen67Comet> _Garbage_: should get something like 1280X800 on that I think ..
<sayanora818181> I have 4GB of memory
 * NineTeen67Comet if you've tossed the nvidia-glx-new driver on there..
<_Garbage_> by default it took VESA
<cool> sayanora818181: are you installing 64bit or 32bit version?
<sayanora818181> How can I tell?
<NineTeen67Comet> Did you let Synaptic install your nvidia driver?
<_Garbage_> I installed nVidia latest drivers
 * NineTeen67Comet or the restricted drivers utility?
<cool> sayanora818181: from where you got cd?
<sayanora818181> Online
<Jordan_U_> sayanora818181, The conventional wisdom used to be 2X your RAM, but that is far from neccisary now, I'd go with 1 GIG, but the truth is that you will probably never even touch swap
<_Garbage_> but now the problem is that, after installing latest drivers, I can't increase resolution more than 800x600 :(
<cool> sayanora818181: you dowloaded it?
<sayanora818181> yes
<Niculittu> hello...i need help to set screen light on my acer aspire 9302...
<cool> sayanora818181: then check the filename of iso
<sayanora818181> from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<NineTeen67Comet> _Garbage_: have you looked at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to make sure it has nvidia instead of VESA or nv?
<_Garbage_> it's nVidia there
<ant748> good morning all, i have the latest ubuntu running on a d830, nvidia twinview with 2 desktops, all looks great apart from i have no window "borders" on the second display
<NineTeen67Comet> Or pop open a term and type: sudo nvidia-settings
<sayanora818181> 7.10 desktop edition, standard personal computer option
<_Garbage_> I can use compiz-fusion too
<cool> sayanora818181: 64bit will have a name like this ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<sayanora818181> No
<Jordan_U_> sayanora818181, Then you are using 32 bit
<sayanora818181> I have the 32 bit version then I suppose
<NineTeen67Comet> _Garbage_: give the nvidia-settings tool a shot .. it usually has some gui stuff you can play with ..
<sayanora818181> SO what should the memory swap partition be (in size)?
<cool> sayanora818181: use 64bit version
<Thecks_> Quick somebody please, Compiz just crashed how can I restart it?
<sayanora818181> Sayanara, no :|
<Niculittu> can someone help me?
<sayanora818181> *cool, no
<Thecks_> I've got stuff open I need, and it's all messed up :s
<Jordan_U_> sayanora818181, I'd say 256 Meg- 1 GIG, but it really doesn't matter much.
<NielsE> I want to use another partition as a home directory, is changing the mountlocation in /etc/fstab enough?
<cool> sayanora818181: 32bit can't map so much of memory, so some of your ram will get wasted
<sayanora818181> I know
<sayanora818181> Same with my 32 bit Vista
 * Thecks_ has got it, no worries
<cool> sayanora818181: in 32 you can install upto 3gb of ram
<sayanora818181> NExt time will be 64 bit, but I have 32 now so let's work with 32 bit
<cool> sayanora818181: ok
<sayanora818181> :)
<_Garbage_> I got !!! :)
<NineTeen67Comet> _Garbage_: did the nvidia-settings hook you up?
<_Garbage_> sudo nvidia-settings worked !!!
<NineTeen67Comet> cool ..
<_Garbage_> cool !!!
<_Garbage_> but fonts are NOT looking cool :(
<sayanora818181> So, a 1 GB memory swap partition?
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: if you want support for more than 3 GB Ram on 32-bit linux, you have to compile the kernel yourself ( i think)
<NineTeen67Comet> Once nvidia-settings came out my running multiple monitors became a lot less painful. . ;)
<Jordan_U_> NielsE, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<cool> sayanora818181: yes
<sayanora818181> k
<erudified> Does the livecd include restricted drivers now? i.e. will my wireless work?
<Jordan_U_> erudified, Yes
<cool> _Garbage_: what?
<erudified> that owns faces.
<sayanora818181> Should the partition be primary or logical?
<_Garbage_> I got the solution COOL. So I said Koooool... ;)
<sayanora818181> And should it be beginning or end?
<NielsE> how do I retrieve the UUID from sda9?
<sayanora818181> And what should the mount point be?
<NineTeen67Comet> Has anyone got a suggestion to correct my failing wireless? Every reboot requires a little /etc/init.d/networking restart .. before I'm up again .. (On two Gutsy boxes)
<cool> sayanora818181: primary so you can boot from it
<sayanora818181> k
<cool> sayanora818181: however swap can be logical
<ere4si> primary   begginning   /
<sayanora818181> This is swap
<Jordan_U_> sayanora818181, doesn't matter, end, and there is no mount point for swap ( wait, are you still talking about swap ? )
<sayanora818181> So set it to logical?
<sayanora818181> Yes, swap
<cool> sayanora818181: as you wish
<sayanora818181> k
<_Garbage_> thanks all....
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: swap's probably better at the start of the drive, so that access times are less
<frozeneskimo> roses are red, violets are blue, i think flash freezes up mozilla, what should i do!?
<sayanora818181> k howling :)
<cool> _Garbage_: so thats all for today?
<NielsE> does anyone know how I get the uuid from my sda9 partition?
<Jordan_U_> frozeneskimo, Complain to Adobe
<cool> frozeneskimo: nice poem :;p
<sayanora818181> It now has a swap partition. Now what?
<frozeneskimo> cool, :)
<erudified> Arrrrgh the Dell 1390 doesn't work in Linux
<frozeneskimo> nah i'm sure it's a common problem, i'll just look it up
<_Garbage_> nah cool
<pihus> Does f-spot need some kind of ports to be opened in order to upload pics to picasa?
<sayanora818181> Should next partition be Primary, at the end, ext3?
<_Garbage_> I'm here
<pihus> I'm asking because it's awfully slow
<Jordan_U_> frozeneskimo, The flash plugin for Linux is just buggy, gnash might be a good alternative in the future but isn't really there yet
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: now you have to decide on the rest of the partitions. i'd recommend one partition for the software and one partition for your files, so you can update the operating system at a later date
<cool> ommand "vol_group" or "blkid" will show uuid.
<frozeneskimo> Jordan_U, ah ok
<ere4si> install the flash plugin frozeneskimo
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: next partition primary, just after the swap partition and 40GB will be easily enough
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: and make it ext3 :)
<sayanora818181> k
<sayanora818181> What about the 3rd partiton?
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: the second partition mountpoint: /
<cool> NielsE: command "vol_group" or "blkid" will show uuid.
<erudified> Is 2.6.22 in the 7.10 install CDs?
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: the third partition just takes the rest of the space and is probably best mounted at /home
<Jordan_U_> erudified, Yes
<sayanora818181> k
<lietu> any idea why my firefox refuses to refresh pagest after x amount of "visits", as in, I open an url, hit refresh, it "thinks" it refreshes, but the content doesn't update, I click a link, url changes, content doesn't, this is with kubuntu and apt-get installed firefox 2.0.0.8
<erudified> Jordan_U, you rock!
<sayanora818181> There are no options for mount point!
<Jordan_U_> sayanora818181, Make sure you have chosen a file system rather than swap
<sayanora818181> It's ext3
<cool> sayanora818181: check again properply, else you are looking in wrong place
<NineTeen67Comet> back in a bit ..
<domas> yay, filed my first ubuntu bug.
 * NineTeen67Comet wonder if I'll have to restart my wireless when I finish updating the pathces .. sigh 
<domas> will see how long it will take to 'this is not a bug'
<domas> :)
<Jordan_U_> domas, What's the bug ? :)
<domas> #164484
<sayanora818181> It's not allowing me to select mounting point!!!!!
<cool> !164484
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 164484 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U_> sayanora818181, Please post a screenshot
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: for which partition?
<sayanora818181> howling, any
<sayanora818181> oh nvm
<sayanora818181> Now it is :S
<erudified> argh, bcm43xx supports my card but 7.10 doesn't out of the box =(
<domas> Jordan_U_: had a very funny debugging session now - starting with appserver issuing 500's, finding misbehaving updatedb/find, mtab problems, locating source of mtab problems, ..
<NielsE> how do I get the uuid from a partition?
<domas> maybe should reproduce and file mtab bug too
<buttercups> !uuid | NielsE
<ubotu> NielsE: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cool> NielsE: But, it really isn't needed to add UUID, you can just use the device name. But, using UUID can actually be good sometimes.
<cool> And, BTW you need blktool for blkid command
<NielsE> ok thanks :)
<sayanora818181> Alright...
<sayanora818181> Here comes the final result... is this all done correct?
<sayanora818181> http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/4929/screenshot2fs4.png
<Jordan_U_> erudified, All you need is the firmware ( which Ubuntu can't legally include by default )
<erudified> Yeah - it's a shame, really
<cool> sayanora818181: go ahead!
<sayanora818181> Awesome!
<sayanora818181> Here goes nutin'
<howlingmadhowie> sayanora818181: i'm not sure about the order of the partitions on the drive. is the 40GB partition infront of the larger one?
<Jordan_U_> erudified, The community goes and makes Drivers for Broadcom for free, and with no specs, and Broadcom won't even allow distribution of their firmware :(
<DrJ> help, major issue here....I removed a disk from my PC and now I can't boot to windows or ubuntu ... grub error 21
<sayanora818181> omg
<sayanora818181> brb
<Jordan_U_> erudified, There is a new fancy GUI for grabbing the firmware now at least
<DrJ> can anyone help me with this
<erudified> fwcutter, right?
<Jordan_U_> erudified, Restricted Manager uses fwcutter
<kilo_> cool: i've done what the site you gave me said...but nothing happens on reboot...
<jgonzalez> hi there... is there any problem in removing metapackages like ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu-desktop? I'd like to install syslog-ng instead of sysklogd, and aptitude tells me it should remove ubunutu-minimal
<sorcerer> hey ... iam new on irc i need to know how to get to a ps2 moding channel
<sorcerer> how would i do that
<Jordan_U_> erudified, When you boot there will be a message that proprietary drivers are needed for your hardware to work ( even though it's really just the firmware ) and Restricted Manager will offer to grab and extract the firmware for you automagically ( from the internet or from a local file )
<sorcerer> i know its a irrlevant question
<sorcerer> but
<sorcerer> would like some help
<cool> kilo_: post your fstab file
<xen_> Hey there, im having a lil trouble getting gutsy to recognise my USB wireless adapter, could any please help, thanks
<DrJ> help, major issue here....I removed a disk from my PC and now I can't boot to windows or ubuntu ... grub error 21
<cool> kilo_: and output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<erudified> that seems almost amazingly tolerable
<Jordan_U_> DrJ, You tried putting the disk back?
<cool> kilo_: brb
<loguser1> how can i know what ports are forwarded by the router. (iam a client) cant reach server
<DrJ> I can't do that Jordan_U
<DrJ> I have ubuntu live cd (that I installed ubuntu 7.1 from) booted up right now
<Jordan_U_> DrJ, you will need to boot a LiveCD and install grub to another partition then
<Jordan_U_> !grub | DrJ
<ubotu> DrJ: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kilo_> cool: here my fstab
<kilo_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<kilo_> #
<xen_> hey Jodan_U_
<sayanara1818181> Oh my god
<kilo_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Jordan_U_> !paste | kilo_
<ubotu> kilo_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kilo_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<kilo_> # /dev/sda3
<sayanara1818181> That gave me a heart attack :X
<kilo_> UUID=98947faa-513e-4e1d-9b5d-a2584604b0c8 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<kilo_> # /dev/sda7
<kilo_> UUID=815b2029-c1b5-4f83-9fd2-a1910298d633 none            swap    sw              0       0
<kilo_> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<kilo_> #disco dati
<kilo_> /dev/hda1    /media/kilomounted vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<kilo_> ops sorry :
<howlingmadhowie> sayanara1818181: what's happend?
<xen_> Jordan_U_ sorry about loosing my cool earlier on today, its one of those days
<kilo_> !paste
<Rajec> Could anybody of you reccomend me some book about databases in general? I know basics and simple things about databases
<sayanara1818181> I thought ubuntu had ereased my windows! But luckily no :)
<xen_> Jordan_U_ didnt mean to bite your head of dude, sorry about that
<kilo_> cool: how do i paste my fstab in here?
<howlingmadhowie> sayanara1818181: why do you say "luckily"? :)
<Sonderblade> sayanara1818181: you mean "sadly" no? :)
<sayanara1818181> Awwwww :p
<Abu-Aadam> can I get opinions in which ubuntu flavour would be best for a developer-ubuntu
<Tomi_G> Jordan_U: i have trouble with GRUB: first I installed Ubuntu and after that I restored a backup of my XP on an empty partition. I manually added Windows to GRUB, but it does't work :(
<sayanara1818181> Well, I will try installing ubuntu here again in a lil' bit
<loguser1> any one?
<sayanara1818181> cyaz in an hour or two
<Jordan_U_> Abu-Aadam, All the "versions" use the same repositories, just install whatever you like + developer tools
<Abu-Aadam> Jordan_U_: what about in taste
<erudified> hah, cafuego with the dell 1390 firmware .deb hookup
<erudified> high score!
<newguy> Jordan_U_ << im newguy, soz
<Tomi_G> I have trouble with GRUB: first I installed Ubuntu and after that I restored a backup of my XP on an empty partition. I manually added Windows to GRUB, but it does't work :( Any ideas?
<kilo_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ere4si> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<void^> Tomi_G: how did you restore it?
<Draggin> Good day!  More questions - it is possible to install Ubuntu onto a flash disk and boot up from it right?
<Tomi_G> void^: simply c/p
<morfar> How do I enable mouse 4 and 5 mouse buttons? And how can I change USB polling rate? (Ubuntu 7.10)
<void^> Tomi_G: eh, you mean you basically just copied all files on some filesystem?
<Tomi_G> void^: yes
<erudified> How is Ubuntu support for DVD-RAM? Can I just mount the drive rw and not use any burning software?
<DrJ> I removed a disk from my PC and now I can't boot to windows or ubuntu ... grub error 21
<foldart> !mouse | morfar
<ubotu> morfar: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<void^> Tomi_G: that.. doesn't sound like something that would work. perhaps if you edit boot.ini and fix the bootblock (using some windows cd, fixboot), but i still doubt it will work just like that.
<loguser1> ok. how about i make a tunnel of by ssh and eliminate all problems of  ports that are unforwarded.
<Tomi_G> void^: I don't really know how does booting work. Why shouldn't it work?
<void^> !grub | DrJ
<ubotu> DrJ: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DrJ> void^, none of that helps me
<DrJ> I was already pointed to that
<void^> Tomi_G: right now there is no way for it to work. the partition doesn't know what it is supposed to boot.
<Tomi_G> void^: any way to fix it?
<void^> Tomi_G: like i said above.. but better ask in a windows channel
<ere4si> DrJ: google grub error21 - found links before that helped
<Tomi_G> void^: thanks :)
<void^> DrJ: reinstall grub - one of those links should explain it
<roxbox> how do I get sda1 to automount please?
<roxbox> that is my external hard drive
<bullgard4> karmue: Dann wird der Bildschirm 3,5 min dunkel. Aber die Festplatte rödelt. Dann erscheint der braune Anmeldebildschirm. Wie kann ich diese lange dunkle Zeit verkürzen?
<k1dugar> hello
<ere4si> !DE
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DrJ> void^, my problem is
<DrJ> I don't know what the partitions are and whatnot
<k1dugar> Can anyone help me with file name problem??
<DrJ> dealing with a newbi here
<k1dugar> There is a problem with my Ubuntu 7.10, When i copy some file from windows with long name and with some special char. My computer hangs and i have delete the file and power down to bring it back to normal
<loguser1> whats nfs mounts
<libregeek> I am having issues with installing ubuntu-7.10. I was able to boot ubuntu using live cd, but when I chose the manual partition and click "Forward" the installation just hangs and it doesn't suceed
<libregeek> Is there any work around for the above problem ?
<bullgard4> Gutsy installed from a CD. At the beginning there appear very fast some status messages before the brown login screen appears. Does Ubuntu save these messages somewhere?
<gigolo_butuh_wan> siap
<k1dugar> can someone tell what could be causing this problem??
<void^> bullgard4: 'dmesg', or /var/log/dmesg
<bullgard4> void^: No, these are not identical.
<arash> Hi, I want to move some filed and folders to my external Hard drive, but I get a error every time it passes by a file with the letters å/ä/ö , how can I override this? (I use Kubuntu)
<DrJ> okay without giving me that !grub useless help thing
<DrJ> I removed a disk from my PC and now I can't boot to windows or ubuntu ... grub error 21
<DrJ> I need help reinstalling grub
<gordonjcp> !grub | DrJ
<ubotu> DrJ: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DrJ> I'm completely stupid, and have failed to follow all instructions on google
<gordonjcp> DrJ: follow the instructions in the HOWTO then
<Abu-Aadam> I'm installing new ubuntu installation
<gigolo_butuh_wan> hi.............kkjyjsdm9kgutgnergoijv8ue0oifg
<gigolo_butuh_wan> ofjeugjoijfg
<bullgard4> void^: I can prove my statement: Most of these screen messages are finished by '[OK]' on the right-hand fringe. The dmesg messages are not.
<DrJ> I don't see where that is gordonjcp
<k1dugar> hello can anyone help me?
<ere4si> DrJ: lets try another tac - what was on the disk you removed?
<gordonjcp> DrJ: are you ignoring ubotu or something?
<gordonjcp> !grub | DrJ
<ubotu> DrJ: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DrJ> and again, I don't find installing grub in those
<Denyerec> Looking for someone who's managed to monitor an ubuntu machine from a windows machine using gkrellm.... any takers?
<arash> !question | k1dugar
<ubotu> k1dugar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<loguser1>  where can i see which ports are forwarded when i log in the routers page?
<gordonjcp> DrJ: have you read the Howto page?
<libregeek> are there any known issues in ubuntu-7.10 with SATA ?
<DrJ> yes
<DrJ> none of it helped
<DrJ> just confused me, more
<gordonjcp> DrJ: try putting the disk back in then
<gordonjcp> DrJ: which disk did you remove anyway?
<simu> ok I need some advice. I have the need for a 64bit java plugin for firefox. I tried blackdown java (j2re1.4) but I need at least 1.5
<mshadle> does anyone here use kickstart to automate their install?
<k1dugar> There is a problem with my Ubuntu 7.10, When i copy some file from windows with long name and with some special char. My computer hangs and i have to delete the file and power down to bring it back to normal
<gordonjcp> libregeek: in what sense?
<bullgard4> libregeek: I do not have any problems with SATA in Ubuntu 7.10.
<libregeek> I can't partition my hard disk
<DrJ> one that was shipped off with a pc I sold
<DrJ> hence, I can't put it back
<gordonjcp> DrJ: "oops"
<libregeek> when I do manual partition the installer hangs
<DrJ> I don't see why it mattered so much
<DrJ> it had no OS on it
<ere4si> kldugar: is it xp files in ntfs?
<gordonjcp> DrJ: which disk does your PC boot from?
<DrJ> always has been the one in it now
<k1dugar> yes
<DrJ> has XP pro and ubuntu on it
<gordonjcp> DrJ: is it possible that removing the disk you removed has changed the order that the PC sees disks in?
<ere4si> !ntfs | kldugar
<void^> bullgard4: ah, you don't mean the kernel messages but the bootscripts.. that's a little more difficult, there's no decent log for those things.. if there's nothing in /var/log/messages about the problem you're trying to figure out you could boot with gdm disabled which would give you an opportunity to inspect the output on the console (shift+pgup). tools like bootchart might be useful, but i've never used them.
<ubotu> kldugar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DrJ> gordonjcp, I know nothing about that type of thing
<libregeek> gordonjcp: Nov 22 11:29:26 ubuntu ubiquity: Illegal number: LABEL=/data
 * DrJ doesn't really know a thing about how the booting works
<libregeek> I got this from /var/log/messages
<ere4si> !ntfs-3g | kldugar
<ubotu> kldugar: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DrJ> but even if that is the case
<k1dugar> i don't have Windows on my disk, I backup my data into another computer and now i wanted to copy back but im facing this problem
<gordonjcp> DrJ: what did Linux call your disk before you removed the one you took out?
<DrJ> I have also failed to locate menu.lst/grub.conf
<MinusSeven> has anyone here installed Windows XP into VirtualBox?
<DrJ> unfortunatly, I don't know
<gordonjcp> DrJ: how many disks does your PC have?
<DrJ> as of now: 1
<gordonjcp> ok
<DrJ> with 3 partitions
<gordonjcp> never mind the partitions for the moment
<DrJ> 1 for windows, 1 just for files, and 1 for ubuntu
<DrJ> k
<ere4si> kldugar: windows won't share how ntfs works so linux can't use it well - that's why your having your troubles - ntfs-3g can read ntfs files but can't write them safely
<gordonjcp> how exactly were the disks connected up?
<DrJ> SATA?
<k1dugar> well this is not my issue
<DrJ> not sure what you mean
<gordonjcp> DrJ: ok, so they would be called something like /dev/sda, /dev/sdb and so on
<DrJ> anyway I can check that?
<gordonjcp> DrJ: not really, but that's what they would have been called
<DrJ> k
<gordonjcp> DrJ: is there any chance that the drive you took out might have been the "first" one?
<k1dugar> i have file in usb disk with fat32 and i can copy that file but when i click not even open, window hangs
<DrJ> might have been
<gordonjcp> DrJ: aha
<gordonjcp> DrJ: have a look in your grub config for references to /dev/sdb and change them for /dev/sda
<gordonjcp> DrJ: keep a copy of the original just in case
<DrJ> again
<DrJ> I have also failed to locate menu.lst/grub.conf
<stefano_> i've got a problem with my webcam, in skype, the video is cropped at the top third. in ekiga it works fine though, does anyone have an idea why it doesnt work correctly with skype? (beta 2.0.0.13-1)
<pihus> is there a way to configure touchpad corners to do different things, e.g maximise & minimize?
<gordonjcp> DrJ: and make notes, actual written notes on actual pieces of paper, of what you did
<gordonjcp> DrJ: boot up with a livecd and mount the drive
<DrJ> there is no /boot/grub/ or anything
<DrJ> already have
<gordonjcp> maybe you booted the wrong partition?
<gordonjcp> s/booted/mounted/
<DrJ> no, they are all there
<DrJ> there is only 1 linux one
<DrJ> and I'm in it
<gordonjcp> DrJ: go to where the drive is mounted, usually /media/something
<DrJ> okay, its not showing in /media/
<DrJ> the windows partition is there
<gordonjcp> and do find . -name 'menu.lst'
<DrJ> and the files partition is there
<DrJ> that command didn't show anything
<DrJ> type it exactly as you said
<stefano_> does anyone use skype and/or cheese with a logitech webcam?
<DrJ> find. -name 'menu.lst'
<DrJ> well
<DrJ> find . -name 'menu.lst'
<_ruben> find / -name 'menu.list'
<DrJ> k, got two lines
<ere4si> er4si
<DrJ> both permission denied
<Niculittu> hallo everyone...how can i adjust brightness in my laptop acer aspire 9302?
<DrJ> /root/.gconfd
<DrJ> /root/.gconf
<DrJ> oh wait
<DrJ> a bunch more just showed
<sweetgum> mhm.
<sweetgum> who's up?
<sweetgum> besides that guy
<stefano_> i am
<cox> lol depends what you define as up
<sweetgum> haha
<sweetgum> so many things cock:)
<sweetgum> anyway. who could jist me what templates are used for in c++
<sweetgum> in a "...etc" sort of way
<DrJ> well gordonjcp
<libregeek> I am still lost, can somebody help?
<sweetgum> maybe, what's wrong
<libregeek> sweetgum: to me?
<chinadoll2405> does anyone know how to load a camcorder
<gordonjcp> chinadoll2405: What exactly are you trying to do?
<chinadoll2405> trying to run three cams
<chinadoll2405> for a site i broadcast on
<chinadoll2405> 2 worked
<chinadoll2405> but the camcorder didnt
<chinadoll2405> not picking it up
<Gasten> Hey doods! Bought a new dell inspiron computer. Trying to install Gutsy. After the Ubuntu loading-screen have been on for a couple of seconds, it it dumbs me inte som Built-in shell (ash) and complains about ata1.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40). Anyone knows what I should do? (more)
<DrJ> you there gordonjcp?
<Niculittu> hallo everyone...how can i adjust brightness in my laptop acer aspire 9302?
<DrJ> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<DrJ> gordonjcp, I tried the command version there (the second post)
<gordonjcp> DrJ: I am here-ish
<Gasten> it tells me that I should type "help" to get the standard commands, but when I type, I get two letters from every keystroke (ie "hheellpp")
<DrJ> its says no such device for all hd0-7
<DrJ> grub
<DrJ> root (hd0,0)
<DrJ> and so on
<gordonjcp> DrJ: hm, don't know
<chinadoll2405> what u think gordonjcp is it possible
<gordonjcp> DrJ: I've kind of finished lunch and need to get back to real work now, sorry
<libregeek> I think it's a waste of time here, I should look some other ways
<DrJ> okay, can I just recover windows then
<DrJ> somehow
<ere4si> !ask | libregreek
<ubotu> libregreek: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bluetoothmac> for irssi http://pastebin.ca/793574 what am i doing wrong, the /msg nickserv identify isnt going through.
<libregeek> I had a critical install problem
<libregeek> I was able to boot ubunut-7.10 live cd
<libregeek> I chose manual partition, and created new  partition, but the process never ends, it's always showing busy ...
<bastid_raZor> DrJ, i missed most of your previous statements but from the sounds of it.. just put the install disc for windows and do a recovery
<DrJ> can't find it
<libregeek> ere4si: I am using SATA hard disk
<chinadoll2405> any help in geting ubuntu to reconize my camcorder
<gordonjcp> DrJ: probably, but I don't know anything about Windows
<DrJ> yea, it really just aint my day
<bastid_raZor> DrJ, if you don't have the windows install disc.. sucks to be you.
<DrJ> well, hehe ... I have it somewhere
<Abu-Aadam> I am making a new ubuntu installation and I have problem with it stuck on scanning apt mirrors
<cox> chinadoll2405: whats camcorder is it?
<DrJ> but finding it requires me to go through cd by cd looking
<Abu-Aadam> it is taking long time
<DrJ> its not exactly a legal cd
<bastid_raZor> DrJ, then download another.. burn it and do the repair
<DrJ> oh wait
<DrJ> scratch that
<DrJ> already found it
<DrJ> I guess I will try this fixmbr thingy
<chinadoll2405> sony digital handy cam DCR-TRV130 on dazzle 80
<bastid_raZor> DrJ, i'm guessing you did the dual boot and windows is now mucked. windows is retarded and links to put system files all over a partition.
<bastid_raZor> links == likes
<chinadoll2405> did u get that cox
<cox> yeh, i was just looking on google.
<chinadoll2405> ook
<chinadoll2405> lol
<cox> bored haha
<ertu505> hii
<chinadoll2405> if u can help id greatly appreciate it
<ertu505> from turkeyy
<snadge> is there a proper way to install firefox 3 beta 1 on gutsy?
<cox> looks like a program called kino might make it work
<chinadoll2405> where do i get
<cox> apt-get install kino
<DrJ> please god let ths work
<DrJ> omg, omg, omg
<DrJ> windows xp booting
<Tidus> ... ? hardly anything to be excited about?
<DrJ> when all your files are there
<chinadoll2405> im new to this cox
<DrJ> there is a little
<chinadoll2405> but i get this when i put it in
<Tidus> please forgive me, just never seen anyone jump for joy at xp booting
<DrJ> :)
<bastid_raZor> DrJ, all you had to do was install ntfs-3g and mount that partition.. files still there and usable
<Tidus> bastid_raZor, ntfs-3g is installed by default on gutsy
<open_99> Hi all
<bastid_raZor> Tidus, true, but not everyone is using gutsy.
<DrJ> yea I know I didn't lose my files
<chinadoll2405> did u get cox
<DrJ> but I didn't want to lose my OS either
<chinadoll2405> in prv
<ronnie__> exit
<cox> chinadoll2405: sorry mate say again
<clouse> Hi there all, how do I go about adding a space or two between some of the OS's I have listed in my good old grub menu.lst?
<CapaH> Anyone know how to watch Netflix from Ubuntu ?
<chinadoll2405> i sent u the problem in ur prv
<open_99> I have an issue with installing a web cam, already looked through all the ubuntu logs etc. They say bug with pwc, and use easycam, well neither will install due to requiring header file. can anyone help please
<WaltzingAlong> clouse: could add an empty entry title "" ?
<cox> chinadoll2405: sorry mate am at work, best bet is check google out mate
<clouse> WaltzingAlong: thanks.
<clouse> WaltzingAlong: Is that the normal way people do it?
<chinadoll2405> ive tried
<cox> chinadoll2405: tried google?
<WaltzingAlong> clouse: when ubuntu is installed next to windows the installer already adds a newline between the ubuntu os and windows
<Tidus> doesn't matter how much whitespace you put in there... it only looks at the number of the "Title" lines
<WaltzingAlong> clouse: so there you have it from Tidus; just need a 'title' line as a separator
<clouse> WaltzingAlong: OK thanks, I understand what you mean now
<clouse> WaltzingAlong: Can I just put "title" or do I have to add a blank entry like "title """?
<clouse> Also once you have Ubuntu setup exactly the way you wont it can you just image that install and then re-image any computer a will?
<indraveni> hi all
<MrLinux> hy there I have e question .. where I can download Ubuntu 7.10 for PPC ? I have an' iBook G3 DUAL USB
<indraveni> i need linux drivers for my touchscript finger sensor
<kbrooks> clouse, no.
<indraveni> on my sony vaio laptop
<indraveni> its a usb finger sensor
<indraveni> can some one there help me in getting this please
<kbrooks> clouse, well, you can, but it won't redetect new hardware.
<clouse> kbrooks: That was my next questioin.
<MrLinux> hy there I have e question .. where I can download Ubuntu 7.10 for PPC ? I have an' iBook G3 DUAL USB
<kbrooks> clouse, so you want to put the image to use in exactly the same computer.
<kbrooks> MrLinux, it's highly likely that 7.10 will not work on that (even if there is a PPC version)
<clouse> kbrooks: Sure, I will need that kind of back ability in the future.
<MrLinux> kbrooks ok .. but 7.04 works ?
<brobostigon> hi
<kbrooks> MrLinux, i'm not saying it won't work.
<kbrooks> MrLinux, give it a try, by all means. but ibook g3 is old.
<MrLinux> kbrooks I have the Ubuntu 7.04 LIVE CD works just fine.. but .. my screen is duble .. why ?
<kbrooks> MrLinux, duble?
<kazol> For some reason my Ubuntu computer completely froze...how do I find out what happened?
<kazol> I thought Linux should be stable (and not freeze completely).
<MrLinux> kbrooks yes... is half duble on my screen .. :|
<kbrooks> MrLinux, you misspelled, maybe?
<Tarkus_> are the majority of GTK based applications built with glade?
<MrLinux> kbrooks I don't know why.. becouse the Ubuntu 6.061 works fine..
<kbrooks> kazol, it IS stable.
<MrLinux> kbrooks man.. do you want me to make a picture of it ? to seee?
<kazol> kbrooks: Why did it freeze completely then?
<mohammed> kazol , see the process which r running , and  search the one that takes too much recources
<kbrooks> kazol, you can use alt+sysrq+k to close applications forcefully if it doesn't seem to respond to kb or mouse commands.
<kbrooks> mohammed, he couldnt.
<clouse> kbrooks: But what I am setting out to learn is how to set an install with all the options the way I want them, such as the correct dictionary in writer and other thing like that. Is this possible? And if so where do I start?
<kbrooks> kazol, that keyboard command is caught first and dealt with, not passed down to programs
<kazol> mohammed, kbrooks: It froze *completely*-the clock wasn't even updating and I could not change the screen at all.
<kbrooks> clouse, umm, let me get this straight. you want to do something like install programs while you are installing ubuntu, configure them etc?
<Abu-Aadam> when I try use sudo it says time stamp too far into the future
<nakeee> is there a way to make the nvidia and regular libGL live happily together?
<Abu-Aadam> i'm going to reinstall ubuntu
<brobostigon> thar may ean the time in your bios is wrong
<kbrooks> lol.
<Tarkus_> how do i find out where my program install directories are?
<void^> Abu-Aadam: sudo -k
<lvmsubuntu> ive come here for a little guidance on the best way to install ubuntu on a lvm
<bastid_raZor> abu is gone.. that retard left too quick
<clouse> kbrooks: Yar that kind of thing, something is coming up where I will have to install Ubuntu on tens of computers a week so it would must for me to automate the process.
<fifo_> How do I access samba shares in Gnome. In KDE I just do: smb://hostname/Share
<kbrooks> clouse, you can do that by making a new CD from the desired ubuntu distribution and changing it a little
<kbrooks> clouse, i dont have links around... but ill look.
<nakeee> Taranis, if you install a package you can do dpkg -L name to see the installed files
<nakeee> I meant Tarkus_
<kbrooks> clouse, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<clouse> kbrooks: So the hardware will be mainly the same but with slight variations.
<kbrooks> clouse, no need to worry about hardware.
<clouse> kbrooks: Thankyou.
<clouse> kbrooks: Really? You mean Ubuntu adapts?
<kazol> kbrooks: So that command will work even when the computer is completely frozen and unresponsive?
<kbrooks> clouse, i'm talking about the above link. for creating a new live cd, you dont need to worry about hardware
<skino> hi guys...  quick question. i have set up webbased servers on windows machines but i would like to use my linux box. how do i go about setting it up... i have found some sites but they didnt seem to help me
<kbrooks> kazol, correct
<clouse> kbrooks: Sorry I am a bit thick sometimes, I get you now an am now reading the awesome Live CD Customizing page, thank you again for you direction.
<ikonia> skino: you need a webserver like apachge
<killer> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kbrooks> clouse, np.
<skino> yes but the packages i find dont seem to install...
<ikonia> skino: what are you doing to instlal ?
<skino> i want to install apache and PHP and MySQL but unlike windows i cant seem to find a package for all three
<skino> and the others dont install for me
<ikonia> what are you doing to install them ?
<skino> oh sorry lol 2 secs
<Tarkus> anyone know about the error "unable to get an exclusive lock" that comes up when trying to run synaptic, updates, add/remove, etc..?
<skino> apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<ikonia> skino: and what is the error
<ikonia> Tarkus: means you probably have another package manager runnning
<ahagen> hmm. Do all elements in the current pipeline have to be in the playing state at the same time for anything to come out of the stream? I'm trying to connect up a playbin and only turn it on at a specific moment
<ikonia> ahagen: I have no idea what your asking
<Tarkus> ikonia, i've restarted my pc several times, after also logging out and back in, and restarting X.
<ahagen> I'll try to be more precise sorry
<CapaH> Does anyone here know how to watch Netflix online movies using Ubuntu ? There has to be some trick to do this, I have been unable to find it. Anyone?
<skino> how u log on with root on ubuntu through terminal... thought it was sudo root?
<Tidus> skino, sudo <command>
<ikonia> skino: don't login as root, use sudo
<Tidus> or sudo -i for a root shell
<Tarkus> ikonia, and i cant seem to find one running in the system onitor
<skino> lol bit embaressing but its working now lol
<CapaH> skino: sudo bash
<ahagen> I'm trying to crossfade something. I have a playbin connected to an adder connected and to an audiosink. It works fine. Now I want a second paused playbin to be paused and start feeding the adder at a later time. How do I gracefully do this dynamically?
<skino> i was logged in with root earlier and it wasnt working
<CapaH> skino: sudo (run this command as root) bash (the name of the "shell" you want to run, bash is the most common used shell)
<CapaH> skino: so: "sudo bash"
<man_in_shack> sudo passwd
<man_in_shack> :)
<skino> cheers guys n galls its very helpful :D
<serv1> Hallo@all
<MrLinux> ikonia please tell me at' what speed I must burd the CD for a CD-ROM ?
<ikonia> MrLinux: I don't k now
<ikonia> MrLinux: I burn at 48x
<ikonia> depends on your drive and computer capabilities
<MrLinux> ikonia lool :)
<gerzilla> hey. when im using mail -s "fdfd" myemail@fdfd.com ... its not working, its writes me : Mailing to remote domains not supported
<Tidus> MrLinux, if you really want the cd to last, burn at 16
<gerzilla> how can i fix it?
<MrLinux> Tidus ok thanks
<ikonia> gerzilla: postfix doesn't relay
<gerzilla> umm so what can i do?
<gerzilla> i got some scripts that using it
<ahagen> ikonia : a more fundamental question: If I have a pipeline. Can one playbin be paused and one be playing in the same pipeline or do they all have to be in the same state?
<ikonia> gerzilla: what is a "pipeline" ?
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> ahagen: what is a "pipe line"
<gerzilla> ..?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> gerzilla: that wasn't meant for you
<ahagen> ikonia: same parent GstPipeline
<ikonia> parent ?
<ikonia> ahagen: what are you taling about ?
<ahagen> as In both added to the same parent via gst_bin_add
<AlexUbuntuBcn> hi family!
<ahagen> lol, I'm asking the wrong people here :)
<ahagen> ikonia : sorry, I was mistaking you for someone else
<ahagen> ikonia : I apologize ;9
<ahagen> ahagen: thanks for the effort still!
<Jo-W> what would be the easiest way to set up ubuntu in a VM under windows?
<clouse> So how do I install a PDF printer in Ubuntu 7.10?
<ahagen> <- utterly confused
<ikonia> Jo-W: install it to a vm in windows
<Jo-W> all i need is the name of a good vm
<ikonia> Jo-W: ask in #windows
<iank> HALP
<ikonia> Jo-W: not all vm's on ubuntu are available on windows platforms
<iank> I'm trapped in a BOX
<ikonia> iank: you have to ask a question
<timothe> Jo-W: what are you trying to run?
<ikonia> iank: don't use caps
<timothe> vmware works well on both
<iank> I'm not, you are.
<ikonia> iank: don't be silly,
<bruno> When my films are on NTFS disk I cant watch it in Ubuntu?? :|
<iank> Who is being silly?
<iank> RemoteViewer is being silly.
<kazol> bruno: Did you install CSS support?
<clouse> I have googled it but I mustent know the right key words as I am not getting anything.
<ikonia> clouse: what are you after
<bruno> no
<bruno> will it help? ;>
<Jo-W> timothe: I need to compile a .so from C on windows
<kazol> bruno: Wait, never mind, they are already unencrypted.
<Jo-W> and test it
<ikonia> Jo-W: you can't do that on windows
<Jo-W> errr
<AlexUbuntuBcn> please. somone can help me? Yesterday i add a repository for install a program, i install and later appears 64 updates (for the new repository) I remove this repository, but now continue with this updates. How i can remove it? or decline, or clean the apt...
<kazol> bruno: Can you watch movies on you EXT3 volume?
<Jo-W> i ment on linux
<ikonia> Jo-W: your libarry requirements will be wrong
<Jo-W> yeah i now i miss typed :)
<bruno> kazol: i have no one
<sybariten> how much a danger is a dist-upgrade on a headless machine?
<bruno> kazol: this is my first run of ubuntu :)_
<kazol> bruno: Try using vlc-it has greater multimedia support than the defaul programs (Totem, etc.)
<kazol> bruno: "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<bruno> kazol: thx man
<ikonia> sybariten: no more / less than one without
<sybariten> ikonia: ok...  should i bother about doing lots of backups of dotfiles?
<ikonia> sybariten: up to you, how important it is, how confident you are recovering etc
<sybariten> and, this may be a stupid question, but i presume i wont be able to have processes and daemons running, while doing the upgrade?
<clouse> ikonia: just to be able to go to the print option is say firefox and be able to choose a PDF printer instead of my canon printer so I can print a web page to .pdf, I do it all the time in XP and on Mac is is this possible in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> clouse: I don't see why not if you have a pdf printer setup
<mj__> hi guys i cant  play rmvb files
<linus_> Best ipod tool? rhytmbox cant copy my local media to my ipod?
<ikonia> linus_: people have recommended gtkpod
<ikonia> linus_: never used it myself
<linus_> gotta try it
<nakeee> I'm still looking for something which can play itunes 7
<nakeee> couldnt' find anythign
<spero> gtkpod is really good and easy to manage ipod
<astro76> clouse, 7.10 should have it set up already (maybe unless you upgraded).... but just install cups-pdf, go to system > admin >printing, and you can add a pdf printer
<coderipper> gtkpod can be used to get your mp3 off of your ipod, too, unlike itunes which is one-direction transfers only.
<clouse> ikonia: I thought if I just searched pdf in Synaptic that I would find something, but I am getting nothing.
<AlexUbuntuBcn> please. somone can help me? Yesterday i add a repository for install a program, i install and later appears 64 updates (for the new repository) I remove this repository, but now continue with this updates. How i can remove it? or decline, or clean the apt...
<spero> i would suggest you to use gtkpod to manage your ipod, and amarok for playing audio
<jund13> i cant play rmvb files
<sybariten> can someone try doing apt-cache search turbogears?
<astro76> sybariten, you can search yourself at packages.ubuntu.com
<tich> if metacity is the gnome window manager what is the desktop manager?
<sybariten> astro76: i just wanted to see if the result is different for others... my ubuntu version is arcane
<Toma-> !find turbogears
<spero> alex, you want to remove the package that you updated, ?
<ubotu> Found: python-turbogears
<IdleOne> !info turbogears
<ubotu> Package turbogears does not exist in gutsy
<Toma-> !info python-turbogears
<ubotu> python-turbogears: Python-based web framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1055 kB, installed size 5496 kB
<sybariten> what does it mean that package tg "does nto exist in gutsy" ?
<astro76> sybariten, I realize, packages.ubuntu.com will give you that, back to gutsy
<astro76> *dapper
<tich> i don't like how the gnome desktop manager deals with twinview, can the desktop manager be changed (without messing up the whole system)?
<hypn0> how should I get realplayer streams working, there isn't a 7.10 package
<sybariten> astro76: uh... what...
<Abu-Aadam> i'v just installed ubuntu, is there a program to set up apt with ease?
<cox> Abu-Aadam: you can just use the package manager
<cox> Abu-Aadam: admin/settings/package manager
<IdleOne> !synaptic | Abu-Aadam
<ubotu> Abu-Aadam: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<spero> abu-aadam, synaptic is a graphical  manager for apt-get
<spero> try synaptic/kynaptic
<linus_> GTKPOD "please load the ipod  before tracks"  huh? i see my ipod and can play music from it?
<Abu-Aadam> I'd like to add a local server for my sources.list
<ikonia> Adalia: do it then
<larson9999> i have a samba share on a gutsy machine.  i access it from fieisty, gutsy, and winxp.  all 3 were working fine.  but last week the gutsy machine doesn't mount it via fstab.  it connects fine if you issue a mount command.  my fstab and password file seem to be correct still.  any  ideas what the problem might be?
<dartelin> hi
<dartelin> i'm having a question on ubuntu
<ikonia> larson9999: read the error see what is says
<dartelin> does the ubuntu server live cd have sshd ?
<ikonia> dartelin: don't think so, you have to install it
<astro76> dartelin, server cd is not a livecd
<Abu-Aadam> OK i fixed it with synaptic thanks,
<dartelin> i mean, the cd from which i install ubuntu server
<ikonia> dartelin: yes it does then
<dartelin> i have to find a way to install ubuntu server on a remote computer
<ikonia> dartelin: you still have to install it though
<dhinesh> hi
<ikonia> dartelin: you can't do that unless you have a console connetion
<Abu-Aadam> Another thing is Sometimes when I log out of X or quit X the screen goes black, the harddrive led goes on And nothing happens and I have to kill the power without unmounting filesystem correctly
<Abu-Aadam> Could somebody please assist me with that it's distressing
<dartelin> yes, i know, but someone can run it
<knulfine> how can I change the screenresolution?
<ikonia> dartelin: you can't install over ssh
<astro76> !install | dartelin
<ubotu> dartelin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> Abu-Aadam: check the xorg and gdm logs
<Tarkus> anyone know about the error "unable to get an exclusive lock" that comes up when trying to run synaptic, updates, add/remove, etc..?
<Abu-Aadam> ikonia: theres no data in there yet about that,
<ikonia> Tarkus your either not launching it as root or something else is using the lock file, have you looked at the file it is complaining about
<distatica> enode.net
<AlexUbuntuBcn> sorry spero... i read now your message. no, i add a repository for install a program. Install, and later appears 64 updates from this repository. I remove it from sources.list, but the updates now continue in the update manager... how i can decline this updates or clean the apt list or load the apt list ins't this updates?
<distatica> oops
<astro76> AlexUbuntuBcn, sudo apt-get update, or "reload" in synaptic
<AlexUbuntuBcn> Sudno apt-get update doens't work
<Tarkus> ikonia, im not sure what file its complaining about. how can i find out?
<AlexUbuntuBcn> i try with reload...
<ikonia> Tarkus: please paste the EXACT error message (into a pastebin if its long)
<AlexUbuntuBcn> but nothing
<ikonia> AlexUbuntuBcn: don't say "doesn't work" explain what happens
<larson9999> ikonia, it says Error connecting to 192.168.1.77 (Connection refused)
<AlexUbuntuBcn> continue the updates for the removed repository
<ikonia> larson9999: interesting what are the options in the fstab ?
<larson9999> ikonia, i mean 6037: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<ikonia> larson9999: same comment
<Tarkus> ikonia, Unable to get an exclusive lock. This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<ikonia> Tarkus: I suspect you have a lock file remaining
<AlexUbuntuBcn> apt-get update and apt-get clean doesn't remove it
<ikonia> Tarkus: look in /var/cache/apt for a lock file
<ikonia> Tarkus: I havn't got an ubuntu box handy to check so I'm working from memory
<knulfine> Hello :-) How can I change the screensolution? Everything's so ... big today... I'd rather normal size
<Tarkus> ikonia, there is 2 .bin files, and a directory called "archives"
<Learning-Ubuntu> knulfine, System > Preferences > screen resolution
<Shapeshifter> I want to use kdialog in ubuntu for some reason but I get a lot of errors (about alacarte and kio) and a lot of output about OggS-SEEK. What is all this stuff? How can I fix this?
<DiegoCC> knulfine CTRL ALT +
<knulfine> Learning-Ubuntu I tried that already but there is no way...
<ikonia> Tarkus:hmmmm I'm not sure from memory, try "sudo apt-get update" see if that gives you a better error
<dartelin> ikonia, isn't it possible to run sshd on an installation cd ?
<larson9999> ikonia, but i think i might have the cause.  i was using the same password file for two different shares.  when i put them in different files it works fine.
<Abu-Aadam> why does my screen go black when I go to shutdown after it kills x
<astro76> Shapeshifter, you'll get better results in #kubuntu
<ikonia> dartelin: yes, but not install over ssh
<ikonia> larson9999: ok
<Op3r> anyone knows any desktop sharing apps?
<wubbla> hi!
<Brother-OoN> i've a problem with install flashplugin-nonfree....any body can help me?
<Learning-Ubuntu> knulfine, Did you try the shortcut DiegoCC gave you or are you missing the resolutions all together
<Shapeshifter> astro76: ok, I'm on Ubuntu thouogh, using kdialog. I'll ask over there anyway.
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: aks
<ikonia> ask
<astro76> Shapeshifter, yeah even still, they know more about kde programs
<Brother-OoN> hello ikonia
<larson9999> ikonia, is that how it's supposed to work?  i figured since you gave it a name it would find that name and then get the next pw.  guess not
<ikonia> larson9999: no
<DiegoCC> knulfine: what screen resolution you want?
<wubbla> can anyone help me setting up my xorg.conf so that it starts an Xserver with 1280x1024 resolution? here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m23506be4  and here my log-file: http://pastebin.com/m4562e87e
<LiMaO> Op3r: install x11vnc on the server, run it with x11vnc -forever -passwd your-password-here
<LiMaO> Op3r: then just use any vnc viewer on the other machine, to have full access to the server desktop
<WaltzingAlong> !screenres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<knulfine> DiegoCC: I don't know which is common. Just turned my PC on and now everythings much bigger than usual. Here it says 800x600
<larson9999> i'm getting old and blind.  anything higher than 1024/768 and i can't see  :)
<DiegoCC> wubbla change Modes           "1280x1024" for Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
<coderipper> i'm just getting old.
<amir_> hi, i need help deleting a user from my ubuntu computer
<Brother-OoN> its difficult to connect server fpdownload.macromedia from here, other links?
<picard_pwns_kirk> does anyone know how to share a printer over a LAN?
<WaltzingAlong> !cups | picard_pwns_kirk
<ubotu> picard_pwns_kirk: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<amir_> can i deluser --remove-home the user who installed the system?
<picard_pwns_kirk> amir_: sudo deluser <user>
<larson9999> coderipper, getting close to the aarp cards in the mail date, too?
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: pardon ?
<astro76> Brother-OoN, installing flash? you should install it properly through the package manager
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: why are you truing to connect to macromedia.com ?
<coderipper> i've been getting those cards for about a year now.
<amadeux> My gutsy is not behaving very nicely when it comes to going into screensaver and/or putting my monitor on standby. I think it thinks that it is not idle. Maybe because some stuff is running and using cpu. How can I make the power logic only be dependant on keystrokes and mouse input so that it actually turns my monitor off after 5 minutes of me not using the mouse or the keyboard? should be pretty basic... even Vista does this flawlessly ;-)
<amir_> picard_pwns_kirk, yes, but the user is also the one who installed ubuntu - would it do any problems
<niels_> which wireless pci card should I buy?
<DiegoCC> knulfine: show me the result "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Modes"
<larson9999> coderipper, you have a couple years on me then :)
<Brother-OoN> automatically connect to that link
<coderipper> :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> amir_: just give yourself all the rights that user had
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: what automaticlly connects to that link ?
<amir_> picard_pwns_kirk, ok thanks
<Brother-OoN> from my pack manager
<astro76> Brother-OoN, ah
<astro76> Brother-OoN, you might just have to wait a bit
<bluetoothmac> ?rdi emoh ,ot llatsni issri seod eerhw
<bluetoothmac> ,home idr?
<Brother-OoN> okay i tried
<Abu-Aadam> I can't su into root
<Tidus> bluetoothmac, um... i can't read that.
<bluetoothmac> whree does irssi install to home idr?
<astro76> !root | Abu-Aadam
<ubotu> Abu-Aadam: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: synaptic does not connect o macromedia.com
<knulfine> DiegoCC:bash: cat/etc/x11/xorg.conf/: No such file or directory
<coderipper> there is no root account by default.
<Tarkus> ikonia, Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock.. Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tidus> !pkginfo irssi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkginfo irssi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Tarkus: there we go
<coderipper> you should be able to 'sudo su', however.
<Tidus> erf... i forgot how to do that
<ikonia> Tarkus: check for the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Tidus> coderipper, sudo -i grants a root shell
<coderipper> right.
<Brother-OoN> installed from terminal console
<amadeux> My gutsy is not behaving very nicely when it comes to going into screensaver and/or putting my monitor on standby. I think it thinks that it is not idle. Maybe because some stuff is running and using cpu. How can I make the power logic only be dependant on keystrokes and mouse input so that it actually turns my monitor off after 5 minutes of me not using the mouse or the keyboard? should be pretty basic... even Vista does this flawlessly ;-)
<ikonia> Tarkus: close down all your package managers and remove that file
<astro76> !info irssi | Tidus
<ubotu> tidus: irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: that doesn't change the fact your package manager will not connect to macromedia.com
<Tidus> bluetoothmac, i think it installs to /usr/bin/irssi
<tich> i am hoping to set up nvidia twinview as clone but my notebook is wide screen and the monitor is 4:3?  how change the settings to make nvidia stretch the screen?
<ikonia> tich: either edit xorg.conf for twinview settings or use nvidia-settings application
<Brother-OoN> still confuse
<Tidus> tich, um... nvidia twinview = icky
<astro76> Brother-OoN, what command are you using to install it?
<tich> Tidus: what do you recommend?
<Tidus> it completely murders edge of monitor window snapping, as well as wallpaper being stretched for a mile
<Tidus> learn standard X xinerama
<l3dx> anyone know of a good ftp-client(console) that supports FTPES? (explicit tls/ssl)
<larson9999> a guy i work with was lamenting how he lost the installation media on one of his machines so he now has an xp machine he doesn't connect to the net.  he was really complaining about this machine for lots of other reasons, too.  i showed him my laptop with gutsy.  gave him the whole tour and he liked it.  still, he wouldn't give gutsy a go.  even the livecd.  was afraid he'd get a virus.  i gave him all sorts of links about viruses a
<larson9999> nd linux to no avail.  so he still has a desktop that he doesn't connect with and a laptop he does
<ikonia> Tidus: twinview is the only way of doing what you want on the fly, unless you want a hardcoded xinerama solution
<Tarkus> ikonia, thanks a lot. works now
<ikonia> Tarkus: no problem
<Tidus> !xinerama | tich
<ubotu> tich: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<clouse> So I have tried to put "title" or "title " or even "title """ but am still not getting a seperation line in the Grub boot menu when it is displayed.
<Brother-OoN> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Brother-OoN>  sudo update-flashplugin
<larson9999> i must be the world's worst pitch man.
<Tidus> ikonia, gnome's screen res manager is smart enough to handle xinerama on the fly
<Tidus> i used to use it like that
<astro76> larson9999, haha no some are hopeless like that ;)
<clouse> Any suggestions?
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: why ar eyou doing "update-flashplugin"
<tich> ikonia: i can set up nvidia as a clone but it crops the image on my notebook,  i want it to stretch instead of crop.
<ikonia> Tidus: it doesn't work
<ikonia> Tidus: for the majority of situations
<Brother-OoN> because mozilla firefox and others aplication need this plugin
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: you've already installed it
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: you don't need to "update" it
<Tidus> tich, what are you trying to do with the external monitor? clone?
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: installing it puts it on the latest version
<astro76> Brother-OoN, it should work without updating.... I've never even heard of update-flashplugin, where does it come from?
<tich> Tidus: xinerama doesn't work with my nvidia card.
<Tidus> or you just attaching it for extra screen real-estate?
<open_99> Is there anybody who can give me a hand installing a webcam please.
<Brother-OoN> i meet from ubuntu forum
<clouse> How do you see your CPU temp in Ubuntu?
<tich> Tidus: yes clone.  but with the monitor being stretched instead of cropped.
<Brother-OoN> whisper ikonia tes
<Tidus> cloning isn't possible with twinview.  install nvidia-settings
<astro76> Brother-OoN, well forget the update thing, it will work without... if we can't convince you otherwise then just wait until their site is up, nothing we can do about that
<Tidus> er... it's not possible with xinerama
<tich> Tidus: yes cloning is possible.
<VSpike> an odd thing I saw in feisty too - if you've been running compiz with electric sheep, and then you disable compiz, esheep gets corrupted and you get a garbage display from it
<VSpike> Anyone else seen that?
<Brother-OoN> so/
<tich> i have nvidia-settings installed.
<Brother-OoN> so?
<astro76> Brother-OoN, I think I just summed it up
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: owhat is your question, you don't make any sense
<Tidus> normally, if you're cloning to an external monitor, you'd be using the lappy with the lid shut with an external kb/mouse too
<knulfine> DiegoCC:  Modes           "800x600@60"    "1024x768@60"   "800x600@56"   "640x480@60"
<larson9999> astro76, maybe i should have had compiz going when i showed him gutsy.  he just didn't believe me when i told him i have ran antivirus software since '97 :)
<larson9999> astro76, err, have NOT
<Brother-OoN> how to install flash plugin using terminal?
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: you've already installed it
<tich> Tidus: i would settle for that.  do you mean that my monitor would be blank and all video output would go to the external?
<Brother-OoN> not yet
<brobostigon> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Brother-OoN> i'm stuck
<brobostigon> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install gnash
<Tidus> tich, yes
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: you have install flash, you showed me the command you used
<WaltzingAlong> clouse: another bet would be to check #grub
<VSpike> anyone know where the esheep cache is?
<VSpike> !electricsheep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about electricsheep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VSpike> !esheep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esheep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sybariten> how long, generally speaking, can an upgrade from dapper to, well, the lastest ubuntu take?
<tich> Tidus: where would i find a howto?
<sybariten> and dont worry about exactness, i just mean if its minutes, hours, or half a day
<Abu-Aadam> when I install sun java it just extracts into my home dir, do I do anything else?
<Tidus> to clone to external display and just use the computer with the lid shut?
<astro76> sybariten, you have to upgrade from dapper > edgy > feisty > gutsy... you should just reinstall
<tich> Tidus: yes.
<Brother-OoN> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<larson9999> flash is buggy enough.  gnash is unbearable.
<ikonia> Brother-OoN well done, its done
<Tidus> tich, simple.  attach external keyboard/mouse to available usb ports.  attach monitor to computer.  set up cloning.  shut lid
<sybariten> astro76: holy crap
<astro76> Abu-Aadam, to install java including browser plugin, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<tich> okay.  that does sound simple.  thanks.
<brobostigon> well i use a mac, and adobe dont make flash for mac/linux, so i have to use gnash insted
<knulfine> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ljmeijer> does anybody know the recommended way of changing what programs run on startup?   I see a lot of shortcuts in /etc/rc3.d, and could do it manually, but have a feeling there might be a more convenient/recommended way to do it.
<WaltzingAlong> vielen dank
<neopsyche> how can I get sound on FFMPEG??? it doesnt output sound when converting to flv???
<astro76> sybariten, although as I say that... I am wondering whether a Dapper to Hardy upgrade will be supported ( LTS > LTS )
<WaltzingAlong> !autostart | ljmeijer
<ubotu> ljmeijer: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<WaltzingAlong> !info bum | ljmeijer
<ubotu> ljmeijer: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Tomcat_> astro76: Will be, yes.
<WaltzingAlong> !boot | ljmeijer
<ubotu> ljmeijer: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<astro76> Tomcat_, cool, figured
<Brother-OoN> Connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com|60.254.178.70|:80...its to long
<clouse> WaltzingAlong: Thanks:
<ikonia> Brother-OoN why are you doing that
<Tidus> brobostigon, um... yea they do make it for mac / linux
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: did you run "update-flashplugin" again ?
<Tidus> i use adobe's version of flash9 on ubuntu all the time
<xipietotec> sybariten, in actuality its quite easy to just do a clean reinstall
<ikonia> Tidus: its fine, I agree
<larson9999> the linux action show guys said gutsy 64 bit is ready for prime time.  you guys echo that?  my wife's laptop is running feisty and i'm going to upgrade it to gutsy.  should i go for 64bit?
<clouse> WaltzingAlong: Also do you know of a PDF printer to install on Ubuntu?
<larson9999> Tidus, as do i.
<ikonia> larson9999: don't use 64bit unless you have a reason to
<brobostigon> where do i find adobe flas for powerpc linux??
<astro76> larson9999, you'll have to jump through hoops for some 32bit only software... for example java, flash, wine
<WaltzingAlong> clouse: is there not one already? it seemed one came installed with cups
<Tidus> powerpc linux... didn't mention that one.
<Brother-OoN> i'm not doing anything
<Tidus> that one's not available.
<ljmeijer> waltzingalong: thanks.    is there a commandline version as well?
<axel_s> Hi, each time I start up my computer my printer queue starts up in disabled state and I have to enable myself manually via Printer options dialog
<brobostigon> only gnash
<axel_s> why is that?
<sybariten> xipietotec: well... its a headless box so i was just playing with the idea of doing an upgrade now while i'm at work
<larson9999> ikonia, the reason i'd use it is they say that works find now with gutsy.  said ff and all just worked good.  were they leaving out the nasty bits?
<axel_s> how can I have it be enabled by default?
<ikonia> larson9999 no not at all, but 64bit in linux computing is handled differently than windows so using 32bit apps which are key things such as flash, for the average desktop user is a real pain and hasle and won't work as well for the average user
<clouse> WaltzingAlong: Is cups install on the default 7.10 install?
<xipietotec> sybariten, going from dapper to feisty in one shot is probably going to cause breakage, especially if you use 3rd party repositories.
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to maken an scp connection in nautilus just for once, so not by using 'Connect to server' but a more direct method?
<ikonia> larson9999: hence why if you don't have a need for 64bit computing, don't use it yet on linux
<Brother-OoN> i just used this command sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: that command does not connect you to macromedia.com
<xipietotec> s/feisty/gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> clouse: should be. i primarily use kubuntu/kde so i noticed there is already the pdf printer in the kprint dialog
 * xipietotec has successfully upgraded a system from dapper to gutsy, however, this was not done all at once, but rather incrimentally. hence breakage issues were encountered at a manageable pace.
<Brother-OoN> when i run that and see this...--20:38:38--  http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Brother-OoN>   (try: 2) => `./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz'
<Brother-OoN> Connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com|60.254.178.70|:80...
<astro76> clouse, did you completely miss my answer before ?
<Brother-OoN> i don't understand
<astro76> clouse, 7.10 should have it set up already (maybe unless you upgraded).... but just install cups-pdf, go to system > admin >printing, and you can add a pdf printer
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: that does not happen when you use apt-get
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: show me the real command your using
<neopsyche> anyone help with FFMPEG?
<larson9999> ikonia, yeah, i know all of that.  i'm not a noob.  i've been using linux for 10 years.  i tried 64bit a while back and all you said seemed true then.  but the linux action show guy said he said flash, etc worked out of the box with gutsy.  said 64bit was finally ready.  have you tried it with gutsy?
<neopsyche> No sound with ffmpeg.
<clouse> astro76: Yar I think so, and thanks
<ikonia> larson9999 yes, I'm currently reunning it
<ikonia> larson9999: flash is unsable
<ikonia> larson9999: Open office has some bugs
<ikonia> larson9999: etc etc
<Brother-OoN> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<geezuz> DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3
<geezuz> DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd
<thenewbie> hi guys, i have a printer compatibility problem, can you help?
<geezuz> 0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuL
<ikonia> !ops
<astro76> !ops | geezuz
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<geezuz> eZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUxYoUd0rKsGeNt0oRuLeZ<3DeBiAnsUx
<ubotu> geezuz: please see above
<siflidhap> Hobbsee: Sony digital handy cam dcr-trv130 on dazzle 80.
<ikonia> ta
<Hobbsee> got 'im.
<ikonia> Brother-OoN: I've just tested it and it connect so macromedia fine
<larson9999> ikonia, aha.  well, flash in 32 bit isn't stable either.  but i'll take your advice and not put it on my wifes laptop.  i might give it a go on my desktop just to see how it's coming along
<Hobbsee> siflidhap: ?
<Mez> I got him better
<Brother-OoN> maybe its further
<Brother-OoN> and may connection
<Tidus> i officially hate spammers like that...
<thenewbie> hi guys, i have a printer compat problem, can you help?
<Tidus> every distro has its ups and downs...
<Ubuntu_Rocks> .
<Tidus> i like ubuntu for its ease of configuration
<Tidus> and i like gentoo for its "tinker factor"
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I have had Ubuntu 4 six month/Windows will never see my hard drive again.
<larson9999> virtualbox is so cool i almost wish i had some windows program i need to run
<dor0> heh, 1 month with ubuntu. i relog in windows just to play some games
<Tidus> larson9999, i have one windows program i almost cant do without
<larson9999> Tidus, what's that?
<Tidus> i play WoW .... sad, i know
<siflidhap> yes Hobbsee ?
<Kalamansi> hello how to install ssh in ubuntu 7.04?so i could access my box from office to my home...thanks
<Tidus> but runs great in wine
<Kalamansi> c/lear
<dor0> haha, same here, i play wow:)P
<Ubuntu_Rocks>  Please remember to recycle your Micro$oft products to your nearest local green box receptacle: This has been a public service announcement.   nothing personal.
<Brother-OoN> ikonia do you have the alternate link to install flashplugin?
<Tidus> Kalamansi, aptitude install openssh-server
<neopsyche> How/where do I paste this? ./configure --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-libvorbis --enable-libogg  --enable-liba52 --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac
<dor0> btw, why wine isnt updated in repository?
<Tidus> neopsyche, pastebin.com
<kbrooks> Ubuntu_Rocks, OT!
<larson9999> well, my mp3 player can play smv videos and the only converter i can find only works in windows.  but it's such a small screen i couldn't watch it anyway
<neopsyche> er... ok.. if people are resorting to bots to try to promote their system... then that probably means they are losing.
<siflidhap> dor0: grab it from winehq. ?
<ESphynx> hey guys is it typically possible to change Input Method while an application is running? Say change from a Japanese input method to a Hindi one?
<Kalamansi> Tidus : E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Kalamansi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Tidus> Kalamansi, forgot to use sudo ...
<neopsyche> NO.. i mean.. where do i "configure:" this stuff ?? ?./configure --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-libvorbis --enable-libogg  --enable-liba52 --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac
<neopsyche> ????????????/
<larson9999> even for games, i stick to linux.  imo, if you can't get your game on in linux, you have serious priority flaws.
<dor0> siflidhap, ok, but is SAFE? i mean.. i come from windows...
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Good point.
<Tidus> neopsyche, i'm afraid i'm misunderstanding the question...
<Tidus> you asked where to paste that
<neopsyche> Tidus: I have this problem and am trying to fix it: http://www.programmingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=31096
<siflidhap> dor0: you could just use the wine in the repos from ubuntu. perhaps though there is some specific issue that is fixed in a newer version in which case you could add the repos from winehq
<siflidhap> dor0: and yes it does make sense to add repos only from sources you trust
<Kalamansi> Tidus : done..i cannot login to my ip add...
<larson9999> don't blink now, but wine just dropped another release :)
<Tidus> Kalamansi, look in your router's configuration manual for port forwarding
<kbrooks> larson9999, *blink*
<theelbermungster> hi guys, i have a printer compat problem, can you help?
<Tidus> neopsyche, ok i see now.  you're trying to configure a source package.
<dor0> well, i think the win in repos, is old version, and i am using 7.10 x64.. i dont want to mix the libraries, so, i wait for the repo update
<Tidus> what that person is doing is he built ffmpeg from source
<neopsyche> Tidus: how?
<neopsyche> Tidus: talk me through it?
<Tidus> i'm unsure of the proper debian/ubuntu way of building a source package
<ino> hey
<ino> i habe problemem with samba
<siflidhap> dor0: the one in the ubuntu gutsy repositories will not be a new feature featureful version ,just security fixes   (if wine is even one of the officially supported ones)
<Tidus> i could do it by hand, but i'd get lynched for doing it the ugly way
<ino> i have shared 2 directorys but the smb client see  it as a printer
<Tidus> anybody care to take over ethat one?
<larson9999> i'm getting wine from deb http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt gutsy main
<ino> no one can help me
<siflidhap> !de | ino
<ubotu> ino: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<siflidhap> !samba | ino
<ubotu> ino: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mAnIaC_mEtAl> Alguem ai do Brasil?
<root_> I need apache 2.2 on ubuntu 6.1, is there any unofficial/official repo that i can use to override default v2.0?
<Xdange1> is there a ubuntu gamers channnel
<Xdange1> channel*
<dor0> so, is safe to add the wine repos to my ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> root_: Is there a reason you are still on 6.1?
<Tidus> wasn't 6.10 the LTS release?
<Tidus> or was that 6.06?
<dor0> omg, have no fear Jack_Sparrow is here!:D
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning guys
<Hobbsee> Tidus: 06
<Tidus> ah
<root_> Jack_Sparrow: yes, it works, it's stable, anyway not sure is 6.1, how can i check this?
<dor0> uname -a
<dor0> or something
<root_> dor0 uname doesn't says nothing about ubuntu release ...
<Tidus> root_, uname -a, and i can guess by the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> root_: I agree on liking Dapper, it is lts and very stable
<root_> 2.6.18-3-686
<Tidus> that's 6.10
<root_> ah ok fine, anyway, i need apache 2.2
<Jack_Sparrow> lsb_release -a
<ata4ix> hi there
<Tidus> try backports ?
 * Tidus ducks.
<ata4ix> anybody knows, how to install opera under kubuntu 7.10 amd64?
<timothe> I have been having so much trouble getting beryl going. damn. :P
<dor0> dont do it, use firefox
<root_> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<larson9999> opera is fine
<Tidus> timothe, 7.10 uses compiz by default
<ata4ix> firefox :)
<ata4ix> firefox is buggy
<bmk789> root_: why not just upgrade the distro?
<timothe> Tidus: ... that probably has a lot to do with it...
<ata4ix> root_? wuahaha ^))
<dsnyders> Greetings one and all!  I'm looking for some software to help keep my email/phone list fresh.  Something that will tell me that the last time I called, say, Mary was Feb 19th.
<dor0> is firefox is buggy, IE is prealpha version
<root_> bmk789: i can do that, usually i did a apt-get dist-upgrade on debian but i don't know on ubuntu
<ata4ix> i use FF but now he is not starting :(
<Tidus> root_, update-manager -d perhaps ?
<root_> ata4ix: i'm on a solaris workstation, yes im using it as root
<ata4ix> backportS?
<ata4ix> bgg
<Tidus> i think that's correct
<root_> Tidus: great (know it was RTFM=
<ata4ix> Tidus, how to use backports?
<k1dugar> Hello Eveyone
<ata4ix> for opera?
<dallix> i just set up my ubuntu system and i forgot my root passward
<dallix> any help
<Tidus> ata4ix, i don't think opera was ever in the repositories
<k1dugar> How can I add ftp server but in some folder rather then mounted on Desktop and Places.
<ata4ix> :
<ata4ix> :)
<Tidus> !root | dallix
<ubotu> dallix: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ST47> dallix: there is no root password by default
<root_> dallix: boot with init=/bin/bash
<dallix> i really don't wan't to reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > dall
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > dallix
<ST47> Jack_Sparrow: Tidus just did that >.>
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep...  I need to get my coffee
<ST47> ;)
<ata4ix> how i can fix problem with FF? if he is not starting?
<root_> update-manager is the same of apt-get dist-upgrade i suppose
<root_> the problem is that i need to change repos
<mohammed> question , when i try to start compiz it gives me this message :sShell:~$ compiz
<mohammed> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<mohammed> No whitelisted driver found
<mohammed> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<mohammed>    !!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> ata4ix: any idea what you were doing that might have messed it up
<Ubuntu_Rocks> If ff does not start sometimes i had to reboot.
<Tidus> root_, if you start update-manager and it says there is a new distro release available and you hit the upgrade button
<Jack_Sparrow> mohammed: Stop that please
<Tidus> it'll do it on its own
<k1dugar> anyone
<root_> Tidus: i'm on runlevel 2, and i like it
<root_> and i'm via ssh
<Tidus> root_, text only?
<k1dugar> need info out here
<root_> Tidus: it's a server...
<Tidus> ouch... forgot the manual way...
<k1dugar> How can I add ftp server but in some folder rather then mounted on Desktop and Places
<ST47> k1dugar: asking a question would help
<neopsyche> Isnt there a .deb file for ffmpeg that alraedy has the audio working?
<root_> Tidus: manual way is check the website and change the repos probably...
<[exa]> Ubuntu_Rocks: killall -9 firefox-bin should be enough
<ata4ix> Jack_Sparrow, i do nothing... FF just not starting :(
<Ubuntu_Rocks> k
<root_> maybe thereis something more clean
<ata4ix> hm... ill try to apitude L
<k1dugar> ST47 can you tell me how to do it. How can I add ftp server but in some folder rather then mounted on Desktop and Places
<dallix> ok i see that tere is no root passward by defalt but how come if i try to do su i get identification falure sorry
<sn0> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo su
<sn0> see the url dallix
<dallix> thats all
<ST47> dallix: you need to use "sudo su"
<dallix> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> be careful
<daedric> sudo -i
<neopsyche> Is there a standalone video encoder for ubuntu? Like VLC is a standalone player with all its codecs included.. ?
<ST47> it will ask you for your login password
<dallix> thanks for all your help
<Tidus> ST47, use "sudo -i"
<Tidus> grants full root terminal
<ST47> sudo -i it is ;)
<daedric> still asks for password of course...
<dallix> ok
<dsnyders> dallix, I use sudo -i when I need to do a lot of stuff as root
<daedric> sudo clear also does it IIRC
<Polysics> hi all
<neopsyche> Can somebody help with configureing ffmpeg? I am not sure how to go about this.
<Tidus> neopsyche needs help building a source package.
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dallix> i am trying to install a pp that needs root access this is not the first time i have used linux.. but my first with ubuntu
<neopsyche> Is there a pre-built version of ffmpeg that actually works?
<dallix> thats why i need the help
<k1dugar> can someone help? How can I add ftp server but in some folder rather then mounted on Desktop and Places
<neopsyche> Im using ubuntustudio Gutsy with version 3+ of ffmpeg from the unofficial repo.
<cherva> can someone help me to see the load/unload cycles on my HDD sudo smartctl -a /dev/hda doesn't have Load_Cycle_Count at all
<Tidus> installing a what that needs root ?
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: the codec will not be included...  but easy to add
<ata4ix> eah
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: could you please help me add the codecs?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ata4ix> aptitude for firefox with L not solve the problem
<ata4ix> FF not starting (
<Tidus> dallix, installing a what that needs root ?
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: start there, as I am kinda in the middle of helping with another problem
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow:  package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<neopsyche> is only available from another source
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: read the link
<Mo9a7i> Hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: you may need to adjust your sources
<k1dugar> does anyone knows How to add ftp server but in some folder rather then mounted on Desktop and Places
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: you can install it anywhere from /home on down
<Mo9a7i> i wanted to ask about screen video capturing ,, gtk-recordMyDesktop is getting me nuts by the huge file sizes it makes ,,, and the .ogg thing ,,
<ata4ix> hm...
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: my problem is (avi does play) but if i try to convert avi to flv using ffmpeg then it converts but no sound?!
<ata4ix> firefox starting under user root but not staring under user
<ata4ix> other
<ata4ix> (
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: No sound on output flv when using ffmpeg?
<Jack_Sparrow> ata4ix: then you messed up permissons
<greencookie> Need help coding this algorythm - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45463/
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: pastebin the full error
<ata4ix> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> greencookie: we dont do that here
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: ok :(
<Jack_Sparrow> ata4ix: when was the last time you used sudo
<greencookie> Do you know of a room that might help Jack_Sparrow ?
<Mo9a7i> what do u call screen video capturing programs ? so i can search it in ubuntuforums or anywhere else ?
<Jack_Sparrow> greencookie: there are lots of programming roms
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: Im using winFF and it doesnt seem to give me any full error.. just that when I click on the output file it does play but has no sound.. The winFF gui simply does not add sound. (nb .. im a bit of a noob)
<IgorSobreira> anybody could help me with this?
<IgorSobreira> root@igornote:/media# mount /dev/sdb pendrive/
<IgorSobreira> mount: block device /dev/sdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
<larson9999> Mo9a7i, i use the one you hate.  i like it
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs > IgorSobreira:
<IgorSobreira> its just readonly...(sorry for paste here)
<Tidus> igor47, mount -o rw
<Mo9a7i> larson9999:how about the file sizes you get
<Tidus> er.... sorry
<Tidus> IgorSobreira, ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> Tidus: rw wont work if it is write protected
<larson9999> comparable with others i've seen.  the thing we use at work on windows isn't any better
<Tidus> is it ntfs or fat32?
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: i want to add ftp server as a client when i use Places>Connect to Server. It mounts ftp on desktop and
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: I want to add ftp server as a client, when i add it from Places>Connect to Server. It mounts FTP on Desktop and Places but i want it to be under some rather then on desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IgorSobreira> Tidus, thats true...dosnt work.. :T
<Abu-Aadam> can I reduce my ubuntu partition size?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: repeating the same queston is a fast way to get ignored or dropped to the bottom of the list for help
<larson9999> comparable monkey with the quality settings or convert it to a smaller format afterwards are options
<k1dugar> sorry :(
<dsnyders> IgorSobreira, Some pen drives have a write protect switch.  It may be set to prevent writing.
<Jack_Sparrow> Abu-Aadam: yes, gparted, but please make a backup first
<larson9999> Mo9a7i,  monkey with the quality settings or convert it to a smaller format afterwards are options
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Trae> :(  I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now things are slow and 3D video with nvidia is choppy as poop
<IgorSobreira> ops...
<|Cloud|> I've got forward and back buttons on my mouse and I can't get them to work in ubuntu. I've tried editing the xorg.conf file to include buttons 6 and 7 but it doesn't work. anyone know how to fix?
<Tidus> Trae, you're going to have to re-install your binary drivers due to the kernel change
<Trae> Tidus, is there a howto on that mate?
<Tidus> Trae, enable multiverse and install nvidia-glx-new
<Tidus> (i think that's the package name)
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Trae> Tidus, kk
<Tidus> Trae, if in doubt, look in system -> adminstration -> restricted drivers manager
<Trae> Tidus,  I think that's working
<powerserve> hi guys!
<larson9999> Trae, what card you got?
<Trae> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<Trae> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Trae> what does that mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> its trying to work
<Jack_Sparrow> wait for it
<mavi-> Trae: its telling your computer about the newly installed stuff =)
<Tidus> Trae, just wait for that, it's completely normal
<Trae> larson9999, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<Trae> mavi-, lol ok... I've never seen it before
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: can you tell if its possible to add ftp client in some folder rather then mounting it on desktop
<Tidus> Trae, i got a GF 6600LE lol
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: not trying to be rude.. but is there no easy way to convert AVI etc.. to flv on ubuntu?
<Trae> ok.. I need to restart I think
<Trae> or just restart X?
<distatica> Is Gusty that recommended for beginners? I'm trying to setup a few things, and it just seems like there is more support for feisty, mostly in terms of packages.
<Tidus> restart computer
<Trae> Tidus, tx bunches mate
<Trae> tx *
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: I dont do the ftp thing, so I am not sure where to start.  But your userid has permissions down to /home
<distatica> ie. right now kiba dock.
<|Cloud|> I've got forward and back buttons on my mouse and I can't get them to work in ubuntu. I've tried editing the xorg.conf file to include buttons 6 and 7 but it doesn't work. anyone know how to fix?
<powerserve> i was updating gutsy but then it is not downloading any update files. it states in the end of the comment "malformed release file?" what should i do?
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks :)
<IgorSobreira> my usb still mounts in write-protected way....how can i change it? in fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> distatica: you can have multiple versions on their own partitions..
<sn0> |Cloud| its hard to say really, without knowing your mouse model, try searching the ubuntuforums + your mouse + side buttons, should be there
<Jack_Sparrow> IgorSobreira: what version of ub are you running
<|Cloud|> kk
<larson9999> i'm on a country kick
<Jack_Sparrow> yeeee ha
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ahuilt.
<powerserve> do i have to do a clean install if i encounter this "malformed release file?" note on gutsy?
<neopsyche> Anyone know of a program to easily convert video formats to flv?
<IgorSobreira> Jack_Sparrow, version off usb? i dunno...its an mpt player.. :S
<brobostigon> update or install from alternate cd
<Jack_Sparrow> IgorSobreira: what format is the stick.  and fyi, if you pull a stick without umounting it, you can mess them up
<usser> neopsyche: ffmpeg should do it but u'll have to compile it from source its crippled in ubuntu by default
<IgorSobreira> i always umount it before
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: one more thing. When i try to open mp3 file, my window gets hang. Im using Ubuntu 7.10
<Tidus> !mp3 | k1dugar
<ubotu> k1dugar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IgorSobreira> Jack_Sparrow, i dont have a line in fstab to /dev/sdb ...maybe if i add ?
<brobostigon> i use beep media player in powerpc gutsy and no orpblem
<powerserve> brobostigon: sir i apologize but technically i am new in ubuntu. how do i update through the alternate cd? i have just downloaded a live cd of gutsy but my first install was from an upgrade from feisty? thanks
<neopsyche> usser: yes i know .. Thats the 'Hard' Part i was talking about... I am really REALLY struggling with this.. if ubuntu intends to be a user friendly system.. why dont they simply offer a deb with these features already available to help out windows users with little to no experience who are migrating due to microshafts $hitty Vista distribution.
<k1dugar> ubotu: Ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> IgorSobreira: go to term and type sudo fdisk -l                last letter is L
<usser> neopsyche: why the deb may even exist in mediubuntu
<brobostigon> if you put the alternate install cd in, ubuntu its self should recognise it as a package cd and offer to upgrade from it.
<usser> neopsyche: but i just used this tutorial http://po-ru.com/diary/bleeding-edge-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-feisty/
<neopsyche> usser: i already added the medibuntu repo.. and it doesnt seem to work.. i still get no sound on conversion..
<powerserve> brobostigon: ok i would do that sir. thanks for the help.
<neopsyche> usser: have you got ffmpeg working? I found this guide but it is WAY advanced and i just want a program that i can get on .deb that will do the job.. without any major configuration .. such as riva encoder for windows.
<IgorSobreira> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45465/
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: there are some things that can  not be included...
<Fetenfetenn> neopsyche i don't why you say it's broken, just to find out i tried ffmeg -i file.avi file.flv and it worked perfectly
<usser> neopsyche: no i never had the need to but it should have full functionality once compile from svn
<poeloq> hey, does anybody know a software with which I can parse a text file and extract all Chinese characters and put them in single lines (ie one character per line)
<poeloq> in a new text file
<neopsyche> usser: can you convert flv with sound?
<Fetenfetenn> and it is the "easy deb" one
<usser> neopsyche: nope
<usser> neopsyche: alright hang on im gonna compile the darn thing
<usser> neopsyche: do u have amd64 by any chance?
<distatica> Is Gusty a recommended start for newbies? I personally am having a few problems installing some things (most notably now is kiba dock) but see that feisty has a lot of packages and stuff for it.
<Abu-Aadam> how can I resize my partition with gparted
<neopsyche> usser: I am using core Duo (intel)
<larson9999> Abu-Aadam, my recommendation is to boot from the gparted live cd and then resize it.
<neopsyche> usser: you are going to compile it?
<Jack_Sparrow> IgorSobreira: What kind of player is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Abu-Aadam: I agree with larson9999
<usser> neopsyche: yea but the deb i'll get will be amd64 dunno if that will work with core duo
<neopsyche> usser: it shouldnt be hardware dependent should it?
<Tidus> if it's a standard core duo then an amd64 deb won't work
<Tidus> since the c1d didn't support EM64T
<picard_pwns_kirk> sorry to be off topic, but happy thanksgiving, everyone
<Ubuntu_Rocks> U 2
<Tidus> usser, are you using the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<Abu-Aadam> larson9999: gparted live cd? do u mean ubuntu live cd
<picard_pwns_kirk> well, if you celebrate it
<Jack_Sparrow> Abu-Aadam: No
<brobostigon> have fun picard_pwns_kirk
<larson9999> Abu-Aadam, nope, i mean gparted live cd
<usser> neopsyche: Tidus: yes 64 bit dunno if EMT64 is different from adm64 though
<Jack_Sparrow> Abu-Aadam: No there is a gparted livecd... very nice work
<Tidus> EM64T and AMD64 are the same in terms of code capability
<neopsyche> usser: im using a 32bit version of ubuntu
<neopsyche> (i think)
<brobostigon> picard_pwns_kirk: are you a trekkie??
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<picard_pwns_kirk> brobostigon: yeah
<tdrusk> Are there commands for f-spot in cli? If so, where can I find a list of them?
<brobostigon> same
<usser> neopsyche: then it wont work
<neopsyche> usser: any alternatives?
<usser> neopsyche: well at least i'll tell u if that fixed flv
<larson9999> we're all trekkies.  it's just that some of us don't know it yet
<usser> neopsyche: there are always alternatives, but ffmpeg is the only tool i use sorry
<neopsyche> hm.
<brobostigon> picard_pwns_kirk: the shame is, here in england there is nly one free channel that shows star trek, and then if they do sho it its on at 02:30 am.
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow: can you help with the flv sound issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<brobostigon> bbc2
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon: One word...   Tivo
<brobostigon> you cant get the tive in england
<_-XPERT-_> Hi anyone know wich driver to use for the intel Q963 for 7.10?
<brobostigon> tivo
<sysmet> Anyone used DSL (Damn Small Linux)?
<mariogyn> anyone usee back track 2
<IgorSobreira> Jack_Sparrow, "[sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk"  and "Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0" from my /var/log/messages helps? :/
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon: I thought they had a version of it....  (no more off topic.. sorry folks
<brobostigon> sorry Jack_Sparrow
<_-XPERT-_> Hi anyone know wich driver to use for the intel Q963 for 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> IgorSobreira: make and model of that usb player?
<larson9999> got my shipit today!
<IgorSobreira> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> larson9999: 6 weeks by pony express
<Jack_Sparrow> IgorSobreira: that was a question... please provide make and model
<bastid_raZor> lol.. yes is the make and model.. nice
<larson9999> you guys use qnext?
<mkultrax> whats qnext
<usser> neopsyche: yep flv works
<neopsyche> usser: would this work? http://po-ru.com/diary/fixing-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<robotoworks> Hey everyone!
<robotoworks> Happy Thanksgiving
<usser> neopsyche: the next one works, click newer version
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: deep fried or baked?
 * genii sips a large coffee
<robotoworks> Baked
<Fetenfetenn> neopsyche, that link works also this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<larson9999> multichil, http://qnext.com/download.shtml
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: i'll bet you've never had deep fried
<Fetenfetenn> haev you tried with mencoder?
<robotoworks> Ive had deep fried chicked
<_-XPERT-_> Hi anyone know wich driver to use for the intel Q963 for 7.10?
<robotoworks> Chiscken*
<usser> Fetenfetenn: mencoder uses ffmpeg so no dice
 * brobostigon has a broken hip
<aoupi> is there anything like "crayon physics" for ubuntu?
<Fetenfetenn> usser well then it's compile time
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: turkey man turkey.. i'm deep frying the turkey today..
<neopsyche> usser: im using gutsy though?
<robotoworks> Lol, what time is it for you?
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: 9:40AM
<Trae> I think that worked...
<robotoworks> For me its 6:40 AM
<bastid_raZor> East Coaster.. fun
<brobostigon> its 2:40 pm her ein england.
<Trae> got some kinit error and a beep on console after restarting the machine (after I was in X)
<Trae> that's a first time ever that's happened
<robotoworks> West coast....part house1
<robotoworks> !
<Tidus> Trae, get your nvidia working?
<usser> neopsyche: yea it works on gutsy
<Trae> Tidus, I think so... I hope there is nothing I need to "enable"
<neopsyche> cool
<neopsyche> usser: talk me through it?
<Trae> Tidus, I mean, I am trying compiz
<Trae> and it seems like it's work
<usser> neopsyche: just when u do svn remove -r 8898
<Trae> errr working ;)
<Tidus> Trae, is compiz actually working ?
<usser> neopsyche: sure
<Trae> Tidus, yah
<Tidus> if so, then glx enabled and you're good to go
<usser> neopsyche: lol ok im copy pasting from guide :) do this sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<robotoworks> Okay, I want to dual boot Vista with Ubuntu pre installed, I found this tutorial on how to do just that, will it work?  http://apcmag.com/5045/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux
<neopsyche> usser: ok so first do i need to remove (uninstall) the current ffmpeg (the one that doesnt work with flv?)
<Trae> Anyone know how to get more than just 2 desktops (workspaces) in Compiz?
<usser> neopsyche: oh yea
<Trae> right click preferences doesn't work
<Hadeshorn> Hi all, im trying to get my screen resolution set to 1600x1200 and modifying the xorg file but still no love
<Hadeshorn> any ideas
<usser> and and the support packages
<Trae> (sounds like a big bug if you ask me)
<Tidus> Trae, that's still the standard gnome workspace setup
<Jack_Sparrow> robotoworks: be aware, vista does not play nice
<usser> neopsyche: oh hang on
<Trae> Tidus, yeah, but it only shows 2 workspaces, when I have set it for 6
<robotoworks> I want to use Vista Ultimate on a 1 gig RAM drive
<bazhang> trae the cube you mean
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: heh, your day will not be so thanks giving if you try that evilness
<Trae> bazhang, I reckon
<Ubuntu_Rocks> loo
<Trae> bazhang, sorry if my terminilogy is incorrect
<robotoworks> Why do you say that?
<Jack_Sparrow> robotoworks: I see bad things heading your way...  XP is much better
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: have you read up on Vista and its massive level of broken state of ill repair?
<bazhang> Trae: in ccsm set the general preferences section horizontal virtual desktops to what you will
<Trae> bazhang, how does one access ccsm?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> vista is adjar.
<robotoworks> Yeah Ive spent the last few days reading upon Vista
<robotoworks> I atleast want to see how it operates
<bazhang> settings advanced desktop effects manager--if you don
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks::  and you 'still' want to try it.. you are insane
<neopsyche> usser: hang on?
<robotoworks> My dad has Vista Home premium on hos desktop
<usser> neopsyche: yea right, just uninstall ffmpeg, dont touch other ffmpeg related packages
<robotoworks> But he doesnt let me touch his computer
<Jack_Sparrow> robotoworks: We dont care if your Dad likes Vista.  This is the Ubuntu help room..
<bazhang> oops if you don't have it then sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz Trae
<Trae> bazhang, I'm not seeing how to get to a "settings"
<distatica> I'm having some problems getting a lot of different programs to work under Gutsy, when I find that there are options for Feisty, is it worth it to me to downgrade?
<Trae> bazhang, lol ok sec
<usser> neopsyche: sudo dpkg -r ffmpeg
<open_99> Hi all anybody around who knows how to configure a web cam please.
<robotoworks> I said that because it ties it with what Im saying
<Jack_Sparrow> distatica: create a second partition and have both feisty and gutsy
<robotoworks> So will that tutorial work?
<distatica> Jack_Sparrow: : I already dual boot with win, is it really that worth it?
<Jack_Sparrow> robotoworks: we gave our opinion
<Hadeshorn> anyone know how to get the resolution to 1600x1200?
<Hadeshorn> its not giving me the option
<Trae> bazhang, cool!
<distatica> I have Gusty installed right now, it's not bad, but there's a lot of fixes for things that seem to only apply to Feisty.
<bazhang> Trae: you got it?
<Jack_Sparrow> distatica: I dual XP and Feisty and Dapper
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: i've heard very bad things if you have Ubuntu installed first.. windows acts retarded about the MBR
<bluetooth01> whats the cmd that goes before gedit inorder to edit a conf file?
<bluetooth01> trying to get some mousetweaks to work.
<neopsyche> usser: hang on im just on the phone...
<Trae> bazhang, yah... how do I get focus follows mouse, in there too?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow:: wouldn't that be treboot?
<bastid_raZor> or tri even
<robotoworks> Hmm, then is there away to backup my Ubuntu files, and install Vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)   Tre correct
<distatica> That's not dual boot, but ok. Still, I don't want to have 3 since I don't see much of a point. It's bad enough I have to have two, and that's simply because of weird hardware that doesn't have linux support built in (for now)
<Jack_Sparrow> !bacjup
<bazhang> Trae: bunch of different plugins, likely in there--enjoy finding out :}
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacjup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<robotoworks> How do you back up files in Ubuntu?
 * bastid_raZor laughs
<Trae> bazhang, how do you get the cube desktop thingy going again?  meaning, after it's enabled... how do you "spin" the cube around
<Trae> lol
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: if that shows your reading skills .. no wonder you want to try vista
 * robotoworks wonder why razor laughs
<brobostigon> i have multibooted 20 different systems on multi hdd before, it took all day but it orked really well, i didi that at uni.
<zenwryly> "aptitude unhold package" isn't working for me.  "aptitude search package" still shows it as held and "aptitude dist-upgrade" still shows it being kept back.  Any suggestions?
<Hadeshorn> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fetenfetenn> robotoworks i use "simple backup" got it from synaptic
<bluetooth01> whats the cmd that goes before gedit inorder to edit a conf file? its like g... gedit ~file
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: you asked about backing up your system and the previous lines were links to how-to
<bazhang> Trae: should be check 3d cube plugin then cube rotate plugin them check the keybindings--control alt arrow iirc
<robotoworks> What did you type in synaptic to get it?
<brobostigon> bluetooth01: sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> robotoworks: If you bothered to read the link provided.. it takes one line typed into a terminal... and you want to install vista.. ouch
<robotoworks> Okay....
<robotoworks> Why do you think Im a sucker for wanting Vista?
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks::  you were abused as a child?
<Torrential> I just installed ubuntu onto one of my computers, and I've never used Ubuntu before. However, I have used Debian. Now, Ubuntu worked beautifully for a few days, but now I'm getting this error message everytime I logon. It says it has trouble starting the Gnome Settings Daemon, so all my settings are messed up. How can I diagnose this and fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> robotoworks: We told you, It is corp level Virus...
<robotoworks> Okay then, what if I want another distro of Linux, what do you reccomend?
<Torrential> Debian.
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: and don't bother getting Vista and WiFi working.. impossible
<robotoworks> Well isnt Ubuntu Debian based?
<Torrential> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Torrential: What all did you do as su or root?
<robotoworks> I dont use Wi-Fi, I use DSL modem
<bazhang> Torrential: what are the settings that are being lost?
<MrLinux> hy there I'm back .. need some help who is free ?
<Torrential> Jack_Sparrow: Nothing except install wine and Steam
<bluetooth01> just installed ubuntu on my macbook stayed up through the night trying to figure it out.
<bluetooth01> lol
<Torrential> bazhang: All my GNOME settings are lost because the GNOME settings daemon won't start for some reason.
<greencookie> lol @ bluetooth01 ive had many a nights like those :)
<bazhang> bluetooth01: there is a great bunch of info on that at ubuntu-tutorials.com
<bastid_raZor> robotoworks:: hell, give vista a try.. let us know how bad you hate yourself when you finally get ubuntu back running
<Jack_Sparrow> Torrential: Did you use the repos or  another version
<bluetooth01> couldnt go to sleep knowing its not finished. thanks bazhang
<bazhang> bastid_raZor: cmon
<MrLinux> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my iBook G3 .. but the screen is still duble half ..
<bastid_raZor> bazhang:: where are you going?
<Torrential> Jack_Sparrow: I used wine's repository for wine, to get the latest version.
<greencookie> I thought there was freedom to chose operating systems here.
<robotoworks> You guys are way too, pro Linux
<MrLinux> is there some one to response to my questions ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Torrential: Thats where the problems start
<bluetooth01> i cant get the touchpad right click to work rrrrrg
<bazhang> Torrential: do you have the error message that accompanies this?
<Trae> bazhang, man this tool is hard to figure out... :/  TONS of options, but none of them seem to be what I need.  I just want to change window focus (from click to sloppy) and the # of desktops that show up on the pager.
<bazhang> bastid_raZor: ease up a bit
<MrLinux> is there some one to response to my questions ?
<Torrential> Jack_Sparrow: I used winehq's repository for Ubuntu. I've used the winehq Debian repository on my Debian system without error.
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Torrential> bazhang: I'd have to reboot to get the error message again
<Torrential> or logoff and login
<Trae> Jack_Sparrow, hehe
<powerserve> guys could you help me with my gutsty.. i was updating when i got a note that it could not download all repository indexes.. what should i do?
<a4ndr3c> MrLinux: what is your question?
<MrLinux> a4ndr3c I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my iBook G3 .. but the screen is still duble half ..
<javb> Does any one know an "openoffice" chan?
<brobostigon> bluetooth01: fn:f12 is right click on my mac
<MrLinux> a4ndr3c I entered the terminal and typed 'apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop'
<bazhang> Trae: not so bad once you figure out what you want to do--to enable compiz just hit alt-f2 and type compiz --replace
<MrLinux> a4ndr3c now is the question , how do I get a new Ubuntu-Desktop ?
<bluetooth01> changed f12 to terminal... you mean function+f12?
<Jack_Sparrow> Torrential: If it is a clean install and all you did was add wine from outside our repo.. that is where the problem started, regardless of how your last distor did
<brobostigon> yep
<bluetooth01> you can right click on the desktop right.
<a4ndr3c> MrLinux: ...why do u do that?
<Torrential> Jack_Sparrow: I did however install Nvidia's proprietary drivers.
<brobostigon> yes
<bluetooth01> brobostigon PM?
<neopsyche> usser: ok.. sorry man. Was on a phone call.
<a4ndr3c> MrLinux: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<usser> neopsyche: np
<MrLinux> a4ndr3c4 , I just told you , my screen is half duble ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Torrential: From outside the ub repo as well?
<Fetenfetenn> javb there are some
<Torrential> Jack_Sparrow: No.
<Trae> bazhang, ahhhh
<MrLinux> a4ndr3c I tryid that , but is not working
<neopsyche> usser: furst i have to uninstall old one.
<neopsyche> ok
<Trae> bazhang, ding ding.  that got the pager working!
<usser> neopsyche: did u do that
<usser> neopsyche: sudo dpkg -r ffmpeg
<Trae> bazhang, actually, all good mate ;)  thanks bunches!
<bazhang> Trae: to get out of it same thing but metacity --replace
<Trae> bazhang++
<Torrential> Jack_Sparrow: What do you propose I do? Downgrade wine to Ubuntu repository's one?
<bazhang> Trae: no worries :}
<a4ndr3c> MrLinux: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package with a lot of other packages
<bazhang> Torrential: a likely solution
<neopsyche> usser: whats sudo dpkg -r ffmpeg?
<Jack_Sparrow> Torrential: downgrading seldom works for me...
<a4ndr3c> MrLinux: what happens when u do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Torrential> Hmm. Any other route I could take without taking the "Windows" route of reinstall?
<MrLinux> ok I will show it to you 2 seconds
<Trae> err  lol I thought it was... now the pager doesn't switch desktops, but it shows 6 of them. ;)  lol
<usser> neopsyche: that removes ffmpeg
<Jack_Sparrow> Torrential: Try the downgrade...  but backup to a tar first
<Torrential> Ok, I'll try the downgrade. brb
<bazhang> hehe Trae may want to adjust that  downwards :}
<Fetenfetenn> usser are you sure it is neccesary to remove ffmpeg prior? make install will overwrite the old binaries
<bullgard4> What config file determines which colors does the ls command associate to certain types of files?
<usser> Fetenfetenn: well u're right its actually not
<DreamLiner> hi
<bazhang> !hi | DreamLiner
<ubotu> DreamLiner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<usser> neopsyche: hows it going?
<neopsyche> usser: ok ffmpeg is being removed with synaptic.
<Jack_Sparrow> People, people, people, once you get your base sytem installed and working.. Please make a full backup .. it isnt hard to do..
<neopsyche> usser: because your method said there are dependency problems..
<neopsyche> usser: i think its because of the WInFF gui that is connected to ffmpeg
<DreamLiner> i have a ubuntu gutsy on hp dv6000. suspend works fine, but when hibernating, a beautiful view of changing coloured lines appears on a screen and afterwards it freezes
<usser> neopsyche: yea thats probably that caused dep problem
<irotas> stupid question .. for some reason my ubuntu box doesn't seem to have many man pages for low-level system calls .. is there some separate package I have to install to get these man pages?
<DreamLiner> how can this be fixed i e hibernate funcion would work?
<irotas> (e.g., i have no man pages for 'utime', or 'lstat')
<Trae> there it goes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> DreamLiner: Is that a nvidia chipset?
<DreamLiner> yes
<jake> hello
<jake> My keyboard is acting up
<jake> I tried another keyboard and got the same results
<jake> I have to hold down the keys for 3 seconds for one to appear
<jake> but, this doesn't happen on the login screen
<jake> only once I'm logged in
<bluetooth01> why isnt this working for the right click? sudo sed -i~ 's/KP_Enter/Pointer_Button3, Pointer_Button2/' /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/keypad
<neopsyche> ok so now its uninstalled
<Jack_Sparrow> DreamLiner: Google up ubuntu, hibernate, there are some issues...
<bluetooth01> i cant get any right click feature to work...
<neopsyche> usser .. its removed
<lounge-about> quick question: how do i make Mplayer (terminal ver) play songs randomly?
<usser> neopsyche: right now follow the guide
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > jake:
<usser> neopsyche: do this first sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<neopsyche> usser: ok.. that should enable flv encoding with sound right?
<usser> neopsyche: yes
<jake> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LadyNikon> dude..
<LadyNikon> he is using complete sentences.. come on..
<jake> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, sorry. I'm just not used to more high traffic channels.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning LN   fyi I got my D80
<ezman> hi all
<irotas> LadyNikon: are you following me?
<lounge-about> quick question: how do i make Mplayer (terminal ver) play songs randomly?
<Jack_Sparrow> LadyNikon: 6 lines...
<LadyNikon> irotas: me nah
<LadyNikon> Jack_Sparrow: would you prefer a long lagging block of text?
<Devyll> hello all.
<jake> My keyboard is acting up. I tried another keyboard and got the same results. I have to hold down the keys for 3 seconds for one character to appear. However, this doesn't happen on the login screen... only once I'm logged in.
<DreamLiner> i tried s2disk from uswsusp but it was no use
<dallix> what is the pkill name for the add/remove applications package manager it froze so i need to pkill it however i can't figure out what the name is
<a4ndr3c> lounge-about: i think man mplayer have something like -r or something like that to play random files
<neopsyche> usser: installing.. ffmpeg build dep
<dallix> any help/
<usser> neopsyche: rigth
<Devyll> I'm trying to use a certain function with php which need bundle package of gd . any ideea what module is that ? "Note: This function is only available if PHP is compiled with the bundled version of the GD library." from php.net
<Fetenfetenn> dallix: must be synaptic
<jake> dalix: press alt+f2 and then type in xkill. Then click on the frozen window.
<neopsyche> IT Crowd series .. = Brilliant :-)
<jake> dalix: Or, if you are on KDE, just press Ctrl+Alt+Esc
<dallix> no i am using defalt manger
<lounge-about> a4ndr3c nope...
<jake> dalix: xkill should work on anything that uses X.org
<robdig> irotas: you need to install the man pages...I believe the one you want is glibc-doc
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: That is really odd, what video card ... did you install anything recently or use su.root access
<a4ndr3c> lounge-about: -shuffle <list of files>
<jake> Jack_Sparrow: I have an Intel Integrated. I have made no major system changes.. I rebooted the machine (forgot why) and it was like this. I always use sudo -s for root access
<a4ndr3c> lounge-about: mplayer -shuffle <list of files>
<bluetooth01> i need help getting my right-click to work.
<LadyNikon> anyone play eve-online and try the new linux client?
<cox> neopsyche: please dont tell me your talking about the english IT crowd
<ezman> can anyone tell me if you can install flash 8 cs3 with out using wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: You are aware that you use gksudo for gui apps as root correct?
<neopsyche> cox: yeah
<lounge-about> woot
<cox> haha mate it's shockingly back
<neopsyche> cox: well its stupid.. but the concept is good ;-)
<irotas> robdig: actually i just found it .. they were in 'manpages-dev' .. but thanks!
<lounge-about> a4ndr3c thanks, works with the -playlist option as well
<bastid_raZor> i don't need no stiking backups
<bullgard4> What config file determines which colors does the ls command associate to certain types of files?
<jake> Jack_Sparrow: yes....
<neopsyche> usser: my system is downloading files .. it could take a while
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: had to ask
<bastid_raZor> stinking.. if i could type the puns would be better read
<Devyll> I'm trying to use a certain function with php which need bundle package of gd . any ideea what module is that ? "Note: This function is only available if PHP is compiled with the bundled version of the GD library." from php.net
<jake> Jack_Sparrow: I'm still getting used to the Ubuntu ways. A bit different than on distros I've sued in the past
<usser> neopsyche: still on the first step?
<cox> neopsyche: now trailer park boys is something else all together
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: Yes, a little different.  Just trying to protect users from themselves.  The worst offenders are users from other distros.. It took me awhile to adjust
<neopsyche> usser: yes .. alas I am stuck in africa where the banwidth is slow and expensive.
<cox> does anyone here use irssi?
<neopsyche> *hehe no pun intended but it just happened .... BANwidth. :-)
<jake> cox: fairly often on a shell, though I'm on Konversation atm
<neopsyche> ;-)
<usser> neopsyche: oh wow
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: The only time I had a keyboard problem similar to that it was due to a change in video drivers that clogged things up
<jake> Jack_Sparrow: No changes there.
<magic_ninja> happy thanksgiving everyone
<LadyNikon> same to you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gobble gobble
<Torrential> Jack_Sparrow: Strange, but good news. The downgrade DID work... I'm shocked that wine did that, but thanks for your help! My settings daemon now runs correctly at start, however I DID reboot a few times before with the latest wine and it worked fine. Strange, but I'm happy it's set now!
<Jack_Sparrow> Torrential: Glad it worked, sorry for giving you a hard time
<Torrential> Haha, you didn't give me a hard time.
<Jack_Sparrow> Torrential: But that had to be it
<Torrential> Yeah
<Torrential> Well, thanks again! I'm off.
<Jack_Sparrow> Torrential: Come back any time, we are always here
<jake> I tried disabling Compiz to no avail
<jake> but what bothers me
<jake> is that it works fine on the login screen
<jake> and getty terminals
<bazhang> jake: how did you do that
<jake> bazhang: metacity --replace
<LadyNikon> oh yeah.. jake.. try using longer sentences :)
<jake> LadyNikon: Sorry, I simply cannot get used to this on IRC. I'll try.
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: login screen is pre-drivers...  How about just trying a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LadyNikon> jake: just dont hit enter so often ;)
<usser> yea ati is really in the sh..t now
<Jack_Sparrow> LadyNikon: come-on   it is a Holiday... :)
<usser> sorry wrong window
<Fetenfetenn> usser: strange? after installing the new ffmpeg an upgrade from medibuntu packages was found, i installed it and also has sound
<Jack_Sparrow> LadyNikon: Just teasing you back..
<Vonage_Guy> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL...
<LadyNikon> i dont want him to get kicked for spamming thats all :)
<jake> Jack_Sparrow: Will I risk messing up my 19" monitor's setup? That's the main reason I moved to Ubuntu in the first place
<cox> usser: how come?
<LadyNikon> Jack_Sparrow: i was waiting for that :P
<bastid_raZor> Vonage_Guy:: deep fried or baked?
<neopsyche> usser: eta 43 minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> LadyNikon: All in good spirit
<LadyNikon> <3
<spacedoggy> is there a ubuntu networking channel?
<usser> Fetenfetenn: huh? lol so theres a ffmpeg package in mediubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> jake:  make a copy of your xorg...
<netcrash> Hello, trying to use kdevelop on ubuntu but get a response saying could not read network connection list
<Fetenfetenn> usser lol it seems
<netcrash> Hello, trying to use kdevelop on ubuntu but get a response saying could not read network connection list , what can I do ?
<usser> Fetenfetenn: oh i see
<Vonage_Guy> hey guys I am new to Ubuntu and was wondering if anyone here could help me please
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<usser> Fetenfetenn: ffmpeg from official repo and mediubuntu have the same version ppbly
<achadwick> Vonage_Guy: just ask.
 * ArthurArchnix puts his ask bot reply back in the drawer.
<usser> Fetenfetenn: and u had official and on ffmpeg reinstall/upgrade it still grabbed the one from officical repo not mediubuntu's
<Fetenfetenn> usser: i don't know then, but what the heck it works now
<usser> Fe]
<usser> Fetenfetenn: :)
<Vonage_Guy> I am trying to setup my Verizon Wireless PC Card and one of the steps requires me to write a script and when I try to save it I get the msg. saying that I dont have enough rights or something like that
<usser> cox: this surveyhttp://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=924&num=2
<mutle> can anyone point me to a good documentation on setting up a mail server with postfix and dovecot with postgres backend?
<riotkittie> Vonage_Guy: where are you trying to save it to?
<amadeux> Is there an unrar app for linux that can utilize SMP?
<Vonage_Guy> I am trying to save it in /etc/ppp/peers
<bullgard4> What config file determines which colors does the ls command associate to certain types of files?
<L0GAN> can Ubuntu in the future please include wine as default installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yuck
<zimon> L0GAN, no, please not
<robdig> Vonage_Guy, you need to use sudo to save anything in that directory
<bluetooth01> Can someo please help me get my right-click to work with my macbook. ive tried every possiblity at http://help.ubuntu.com/macbook 2finger click, lower left click, and secondary enter key. ive followed the insturctions multiple time and its still not working... Thanks for the help
<achadwick> Vonage_Guy: okay, first things first: save it on your Desktop so you don't lose it.
<jake> Was the command "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" correct? It is giving me an not found
<Vonage_Guy> ok
<riotkittie> Vonage_Guy: then fire up whatever app you're using with admin rights... gksu gedit, kdesu kate, sudo nano, sudo vim... so on, so forth
<KrashTheMighty> put sudo in front of it
<L0GAN> zimon : please yes, can at least use some fav apps
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jake> KrashTheMighty: Got that much
<Vonage_Guy> should this app be already installed by default
<KrashTheMighty> I try :V
<achadwick> Vonage_Guy: then quit your editor, open a Terminal, and do "gksu gedit". Open the file you plonked on your desktop, and resave where the HOWTO told you to put it. Hope that works :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: Are you paste ing it ?
<jake> Jack_Sparrow: Never mind
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: Or shift paste in term
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<jake> Jack_Sparrow: Shift+Insert in Konsole too
<jake> I couldn't figure it out on GNOME
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<DVS01work> is there a way to send an email from the shell using postfix? someone said i should use the mail command, but i dont hage that
<spacedoggy> can anyone direct me to a channel for ubuntu networking problems, I got that slow wireless problem :(
<jake> ok
<jake> didn't work
<jake> I restarted X
<Vonage_Guy> riokittie: how do I open the app with admin rights
<jake> and no change
<jake> oh, sorry for the multi-lined
<tdrus1> can I run a script when a drive is mounted?
<L0GAN> how to restart windows manager after pressing CTRL ALT F1?
<achadwick> Vonage_Guy: that's what the gksu / kdesu stuff is about. Give the editor you name after it superuser powers.
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: Where did you get your video driver?  Sorry if I asked that already
<zimon> L0GAN, press ctrl alt f7
<ArthurArchnix> Vonage_Guy: Any reason why you want to do that?
<Vonage_Guy> ok
<jake> Jack_Sparrow: It's just a default Intel intergrated
<riotkittie> Vonage_Guy: if it's a graphical app, ALT + F2
<jake> Jack_Sparrow: It came with Ubuntu, not restricted
<Vonage_Guy> use the Verizon Wireless PC card?
<jake> L0GAN: Alt+F7
<riotkittie> ArthurArchnix: he has to write and save a script in /etc
<ArthurArchnix> ah
<ArthurArchnix> riotkittie: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Vonage_Guy: be aware that gksudo nautilus or other large program does have dangers
<L0GAN> with or without CTRL?
<zimon> L0GAN, with.
<jake> ...
<jake> I have never used Ctrl+Alt+F7
<jake> Oh
<jake> it works
<jake> carry on then
<Vonage_Guy> Jack_Sparrow: Danger?
<Jack_Sparrow> jake: I would try the vesa driver since you already have a backup of xorg
<ltsampros> zomg. 1200ppl
<riotkittie> how did nautilus come into this convo?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vonage_Guy: You can mess up permissions which is a slippery slope
<Jack_Sparrow> riotkittie: Just an example
<ltsampros> guys, I have gutsy installed on my laptop (custom made) and I've been hit the last few hours with heavy trackerd cpu usage
<riotkittie> uhm.
<danny__> how do i burn a live cd
<jake> danny__: from what OS?
<Jack_Sparrow> riotkittie: I never give out gksudo without a word of caution
<ltsampros> are there any setting around where i can configure limits on the cpu usage ?
<Vonage_Guy> Jack_Sparrow: So what would u suggest, this is my personal laptop and I was to be able to get admin right for my username... How do I go about getting that
<danny__> I have an ISO and how do i burn it from Ubuntu
<danny__> jake: ubuntu 7.10
<ltsampros> danny__: k3b
<jake> danny__: Okay. From Linux I recommend you burn the ISO using k3b
<jake> danny__: I don't know of the GNOME equivalent
<bazhang> gnomebaker?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vonage_Guy: You can keep the folder above /home or set permissions to the folder itself..
<Kirrus> danny__, right click on the ISO, and you should get the option "open with CD/DVD creator"
<zimon> danny__, in gnome, simply right-click on the iso and select write to disc. or use wodim in the console. or get brasero
<Palomides> ltsampros: in the menu, System>Preferences>Indexing Preferences
<tdrus1> I need to run a script when a flash drive is mounted. What do I put in the mount options to do this?
<jake> bazhang: Last I tried Gnome Baker, it crashed whenever I started to burn a CD
<Vonage_Guy> Ok... I am assuming u do that by right clicking on the folder, would that be correct
<jake> bazhang: But this was with SUSE 9.3
<Jack_Sparrow> danny__: from linux environment I write click the iso and write to disk
<ltsampros> Palomides: o thank you!
<ArthurArchnix> jake: Gnome Baker
<bazhang> jake: there is that chance--in gnome I generally use the cd/dvd creator method
<Palomides> np
<danny__> Kirrus, zimon, Jack_Sparrow, thanks guys
<jake> ArthurArchnix: As I said, I used to have a lot of problems with Gnome Baker, so I haven't used it since
<ArthurArchnix> jake: just saw that.
<Palomides> ltsampros: I had the same issue; I just disabled the whole thing; I never search for files
<ltsampros> Palomides: yeap that's a nice idea. although I find the idea sexy
<ltsampros> the idea of searching my laptop's universe is sexy that was
<bazhang> jake: I second your motion for k3b :}
<damae> Hi, I'm wondering how I can turn my monitor off while not running X. I'm using a laptop, so I don't have a power button for my monitor. I know that in X, you can use "xset dpms force off," but I'm running a server that doesn't use X on my laptop and I'd like to shut the display off
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: right click   then write to disk is easier and less likely to mess up
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: in gnome I agree--though k3b offers more options when going outside of iso burning
<Thomas> sbdy can tell me how can i make a network install for my PowerBookG4 (with burning a cd)?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: more options is great for someone with knowledge... but more of a problem for a novice
<Sharpie> um, the dictionary applet doesn't work. is there any way to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: But I agree K3B is very nice
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: agreed--though the cd/dvd creator is very solid, eventually we want them to help here :}
<Vonage_Guy> Ok guys, I really appriciate the help... I will not switch side from "Vista" back to my "Ubuntu" and they your advise. If I run into any problems "I'll be back..."
<ArthurArchnix> Thomas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD is this what you're looking for? Couldn't really understand your question.
<Thomas> non sorry without burning
<damae> Is it possible to turn off my display without running X?
<Fetenfetenn> i'm having trouble with the dates in openoffice-calc, anyone can help?
<bazhang> Thomas: you want to install ubuntu from within macos?
<robdig> damae: close the lid?
<Thomas> yep
<damae> robdig: the monitor backlight stays on
<mne> hi, i just noticed that in /var/log there are no old log files. logrotate runs every day and there don't seem to be older logfiles than from the current month. for cups accounting i would need older logfiles. is there anything running that deletes old log files ?
<Abu-Aadam> when I put my mouse in the corner of the screen it annoys me because the windows all appear in little windows
<Abu-Aadam> how i turn it off
<Palomides> Thomas: I don't know if you can do that; you can probably make an install disk using a USB flash drive, which I know can be done
<usser> neopsyche: u still compiling ffmpeg?
<bazhang> Thomas: as far as I know that is not possible--though ubuntu does run very nicely on that machine (I have one as well)
<tdrus1> what do I have to do to run a script automatically when a flash drive is mounted?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<usser> neopsyche: its strange how u said ffmpeg from mediubuntu didnt work for u
<robdig> damae: hmm, most laptops have a switch which disable it when closed...sorry I don't know how else to do it
<neopsyche> usser: yup.. 52%
<usser> neopsyche: i just tried it and it works
<neopsyche> usser: when I checked...
<neopsyche> usser: it said version 3 in synaptic
<neopsyche> usser: but it doesnt seem to work for mpeg
<usser> neopsyche: hm
<usser> neopsyche: there are a couple of other packages out there that dont get installed automatically with ffmpeg
<ezman> can anyone tell me,  if you can install flash 8 cs3 on ubuntu 6.06 LTS the dapper drake  without using wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<usser> neopsyche: like libavcodec1d
<ArthurArchnix> Thomas: Maybe if you had an image of ubuntu, you could transfer it to another computer over the network? Maybe if you ran ping is not ghost you could create an image of your computer hard drive (running ubuntu) and send it to another computer?
<usser> neopsyche: libaviformat1d etc
<neopsyche> hmm
<usser> neopsyche: all the ffmpeg 1d packages did u have them installed as well
<ezman> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Thomas: using an image works best if partitions are the same
<neopsyche> usser: not sure.. im a noob.. windows refugee
<usser> neopsyche: u can always try it
<neopsyche> usser: how do i check if i had them installed?
<Ghost_> hi
<Thomas> installing from MacOSX doesn't work ?
<usser> neopsyche: just go to synaptic search for ffmpeg
<neopsyche> usser: (thanks for help thus far) ok.. searching synaptic
<DVS01work> is there a way to send an email from the shell using postfix? someone said i should use the mail command, but i dont have that. if i try to install something like mutt, it also ends up installing exim, which i dont need since i use postfix
<usser> neopsyche: theres gotta be a list there and if the package is from mediubuntu it has to say so next to package name
<neopsyche> usser: synaptic wont open because other program is installing in terminal?
<bazhang> Thomas: you can try macports if you want to run open source stuff--but installing linux from within osx isn't possible
<neopsyche> usser: should i kill the terminal download?
<RedBand> I am getting a gnomebaker error trying to burn gutsy to a dvd. ":-( unable to open64("/dev/sr0",O_RDONLY): Permission denied" . Any help?
<user55> i am having a AR2413 802.11bg NIC acer wireless device
<user55> but its not working
<Jack_Sparrow> DVS01work: if mutt installs exim then it needs exim to work
<user55> any pointers
<user55> i am on gutsy
<brobostigon> sysnaptic ont start if anyther prog is using apt: nepsyche
<usser> neopsyche: in terminal is it downloading?
<neopsyche> Redband: try other burning software
<genii> DVS01work: instaill package mailutils. then after you mail like:   mail -s "subject" a@b.com < textfile.msg
<neopsyche> usser: its busy getting that thing that you told me to type.
<bazhang> RedBand: have you tried right click open using cd/dvd creator?
<usser> neopsyche: *cough*...kill it*cough*
<neopsyche> usser: lol .. hehe .. you coughing because of the bandwidth? lol
<RedBand> yeah, doesn't work
<user55> i am having a AR2413 802.11bg NIC acer wireless device but its not working when i upgraded to gutsy
<RedBand> "There was an error writing to the disc:The recorder could not be accessed."
<RedBand> I'm guessing a permission problem?
<usser> neopsyche: lol nah its not right to interrupt apt-get like that but wth
<bazhang> RedBand: where is the gutsy iso file stored?
<RedBand> on my desktop
<user55> i tried installing ndiswrapper and madwifi also. none seem to give me a device wifi0
<neopsyche> usser: hmm.. thanks! er.. i killd it
<bazhang> strange
<usser> neopsyche: ok launch synaptic
<jake> vesa didn't work
<user55> i tried installing ndiswrapper and madwifi also. none seem to give me a device wifi0 . i have resricted modules also turned on but not working
<RedBand> could opening up as sudo work?
<Para93> can anyone help me?
<Para93> i'm on ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo for gui apps
<neopsyche> usser: ok i see ffmpeg
<jdhanley> I have a MSI k7t turbo motherboard. Ubuntu install cd doesn't see my cd-rom drive. Does anyone know what boot parameters I can use to use a different ide control driver?
<xXxXxXx> czesc dzieci :P
<neopsyche> usser: what exactly am i looking for that proves its part of the medibuntu repo?
<Para93> if anyone can help me can talk in private?
<usser> neopsyche: right does it say Mediubuntu package in the description
<datim> hi all. i have a problem with gnome-alsa-mixer not being able to save any settings, because the SoundBlaster Live! has a "," in its name, which is used for the filename, which again is not allowed. anyone knows about this?
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: how did you burn the cd?
<Sharpie> when i try to open a url using pidgin (or using gnome-open <url>) i get the following error: "Error showing url: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location."
<brobostigon> xcdroast
<Para93> can anyone help me please?
<neopsyche> usser: just says a bunch of stuff about the program But i dont see any mention of medibuntu?
<user55> i tried installing ndiswrapper and madwifi also. none seem to give me a device wifi0 . i have resricted modules also turned on but not working
<clouse> What is the easiest way to get Grub to rescan all the OS's installed on a system and rebuild its menu list?
<usser> neopsyche: yea so its standard package
<RedBand> could opening up as gksudo work with burning the gutsy iso or will that create problems?
<usser> neopsyche: what about 1d packages any of them from medibuntu
<neopsyche> usser: ok .. wierd.. im pretty sure i added the repo
<Jack_Sparrow> Para93: we like to keep help in channel..  it helps others follow along and we keep an eye on the advise given to you
<ArthurArchnix>  RedBand: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord" without quotes
<Para93> ok
<bazhang> RedBand: what are the permissions on the iso file
<Para93> my problem is:
<ezman> Flash cs3 pro i ment to say
<adac> I have only 5 tabs open in firefox...and it uses me 200 MB ram....what is wrong??
<neopsyche> usser: libavutil1 This package contains a Debian-specific version of the libswscale shared
<neopsyche> object that should only be used by Debian packages.
<Jack_Sparrow> clouse: super grub repair cd
<usser> neopsyche: did u follow this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<Para93> i try to patch my kernel
<DVS01work> thanks, nail worked
<DVS01work> had to use the postfix sendmail compatibility app
<RedBand> I get "Package `cdrecord' is not installed and no info is available.
<RedBand> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<RedBand> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<RedBand> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: cdrecord is not installed"
<usser> neopsyche: nah its standard pacakge
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: Hi Jack, good to chat with you again. Like I was telling you earlier, the iso was burned several different times at slower speed. The md5 checksum checks out ok. It was suggested to me that it is likely a driver issue with the kernel and booting with different boot options may work. suggestions?
<Para93> for install the patch for my wireless device
<neopsyche> usser: oh.. perhapts thats the problem ;-)
<zimon> ezman, no you won't be able to install it, cause there's no linux version
<Para93> but
<Para93> the shell say
<RedBand> bazhang- I seem to have read/write permissions
<Para93> *says
<bazhang> RedBand: need to install cdrecord it seems
<ArthurArchnix> So use "sudo apt-get install cdrecord"
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: So you cant boot to the cd at all from any disk?
<neopsyche> usser: am checking medibuntu help.
<Para93> root@andrea-pc:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic# patch -p1 -i bcm43xx-injection-linux-2.6.22.patch
<Para93> can't find file to patch at input line 3
<Para93> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<Para93> The text leading up to this was:
<Para93> --------------------------
<Para93> |--- linux-source-2.6.22/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c    2007-10-08 10:14:25.000000000 +1300
<ezman> Thanks I see there making it for mac os
<Para93> |+++ linux-source-2.6.22-bcm43xx-patch/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c      2007-10-08 10:13:12.000000000 +1300
<Para93> --------------------------
<ArthurArchnix> !flood | Para93
<ubotu> Para93: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Para93> File to patch:
<Para93> how can i do?
<RedBand> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: Sorry, just want to verify facts.. I have a couple of those microstar boards around here
<usser> neopsyche: k
<Para93> k
<neopsyche> usser: aaaah.. did not add the gpg key
<jawee> crap... now I can't get my monitor back in working order. I knew this would mess something up
<usser> neopsyche: :)
<Para93> can u help me?
<user55> !acer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kalamansi> goog night everyone
<RedBand> bazhang- installed cdrecord, but I am still getting the same errors
<Sharpie> when i try to open a url using pidgin (or using gnome-open <url>) i get the following error: "Error showing url: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location."
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: I can boot to the cd, but then when I try any option from the main install menu, it just gives me the "can't read cd" error.
<clouse> Jack_Sparrow: Thank You, I remember now that I have used that once before and it was great.
<neopsyche> usser: added this: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update ..........now its getting a bunch of stuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<clouse> Jack_Sparrow: Are the real Jack Sparrow?
<neopsyche> usser: and it gave error.. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<neopsyche> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep.. registered and everything
<neopsyche> usser: because of synaptic now .. being open.
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche: close your other package manager
<ezman> do you think it will be long befor they make one for linux
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: and I've tried 3 different cd's and 5 different cd-roms. Same issue with new Fedora iso as well.
<DVS01work> time to go
<DVS01work> bbl
<usser> neopsyche: close synaptic for that operation
<neopsyche> usser: should i do it again now?
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: is this an sata cdrom
<Para93> grrr...
<Para93> can u help me please?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neopsyche> usser: im doing pgp again now
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: It is obviously a hardware issue
<bullgard4> ls /etc/rc3.d/ lists 29 entries in cyan color. Using 'dircolors --print-database' I could not associate the type of those 29 files. Who can help?
<usser> neopsyche: yes do it again
<neopsyche> usser: done
<bazhang> RedBand: what happens when you insert a blank cd?
<neopsyche> usser: now open synaptic and refresh repos?
<zimon> Para93, you are trying to patch the kernel header files ... that will never work. you need the full sources and apply the patches to them
<usser> neopsyche: ok now do sudo apt-get update
<usser> neopsyche: that refreshes repos
<usser> neopsyche: look out for any error messages
<neopsyche> usser: ok its doing stuff
<RedBand> it asks me what I want to do with it
<Para93> i've downloaded the complete source
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: I am not sure. the cd-roms I"ve tried are a few years older, and ide.
<bazhang> RedBand: are any of the choices burn data file?
<neopsyche> usser: seems all fine but it ignored some .
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: is the cd the only drvice on the ide cable
<cinch> Hi - Can you connect to a WPA2/AES network using nm-applet?
<bluetooth01> so does the macbook screen not go off when you shut it?
<zimon> Para93, so they're now in /usr/src ... go there, unpack them and apply the patch
<usser> neopsyche: hm ignored huh
<RedBand> yeah, but that doesn't work. I am burning it with gksudo gnomebaker right now, so it seems to be a permission issue
<bluetooth01> thants not good.
<brianski> wow bulletproof X is teh suck
<usser> neopsyche: well go to synaptic tell me what u see
<Sharpie> when i try to open a url using gnome-open i get the following error: "Error showing url: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location." how can i fix this?
<bazhang> ok
<bullgard4> ls /etc/rc3.d/ lists 29 entries in cyan color. Using 'dircolors --print-database' I could not associate the type of those 29 files. Who can help?
<Para93> i've done!!!!!!!!!!!
<neopsyche> usser: Ign http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main Translation-en_ZA    (for example)
<brianski> if I try to go to a tty from the "ubuntu is runing in low graphics mode" screen, my machine freezes (loses ping even)
<zimon> Para93, but you posted something different ..
<usser> neopsyche: nah those are fine its language pacakges or something
<Para93> wait a moment..i don't understand..
<usser> neopsyche: anyhow go to synaptic and try reinstalling ffmpeg
<neopsyche> checking
<Para93> i've downloaded
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  thats the color for 'links'  use ls -l , to see that they are links
<Jack_Sparrow> brianski: recovery mode and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zimon> Para93,  you posted this: root@andrea-pc:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic# patch -p1 -i bcm43xx-injection-linux-2.6.22.patch
<usser> neopsyche: it should warn u that u're installing from non-free repo
<jdhanley> Jack_Sparrow: yes and no. I've tried it both ways - with 1 device and 2 devices on ide controller
<Para93> the complete source of the kernel..
<brianski> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i'm just saying that the oint of bulletproof X is that it's supposed to make things easier, not harder
<brianski> just kvetching ;-)
<neopsyche> usser: ok .. its taking ages to find ffmpeg
<zimon> Para93, so you're in the header's directory ... not the sources
<Para93> and after i've pasted the file of the patch in the kernel's directory
<neopsyche> 23146 packages listed
<SaintRock> Hi.  I want to know if there's a DOS based and Xwindows based menu system for Ubuntu Feisty Server (witthout any add-ons) to change settings on the server. Sort of like YAST or YAST2 in SUSE
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Thank you very much for answering. Can you also tell me what the other colors mean that ls occasionally prints filenames with?
<Para93> how can i go to the source directory?
<neopsyche> usser: looks good .. This package is built with the "risky" option, to enable mp3/mp4/h264/amr
<neopsyche> support. Therefore, it is in Medibuntu as it might violate patents.
<zimon> Para93, what do have in /usr/src?
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: Next time you boot, look in cmos/bios for cdrom settings to make sure it isnt trying to emulate scsi or something
<usser> neopsyche: yep thats that do this for all 1d pacakges in the list as well
<Para93> 2 directory
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  never actually noticed. :) i just look at what the file type is and then realize that green is executable, red is normally a bad link and so forth.
<brianski> SaintRock: what do you mean by "DOS based and Xwindows based" ?
<neopsyche> usser: ok
<usser> neopsyche: well first do ffmpeg alone so that u can check if flv works
<Jack_Sparrow> jdhanley: Sorry to run, wife is up and time for family day to start...  Good luck, and Happy Holidays to all.
<usser> neopsyche: and then those 1d
<zimon> Para93, .. and which ones?
<brianski> there is no dos on linux. if you mean the place where there is white text on a black screen, that's called the command line (CLI)
<neopsyche> ok
<ArthurArchnix> RedBand: What is the output of "groups username" and replace username with yours
<SaintRock> brianski, If you ever worked with SUSE, you'll know what I mean.. say I wanna change my network card settings. In YAST I do this with a text based menu system, ASCII, DOS or whatever you want to call it
<usser> brianski: dos on linux - dosbox :)
<Para93> linux-headers-2.6.22-14 and linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: I see. But the pragmatic procedure is not satisfactory in all cases.
<zimon> Para93, so you don't have the sources installed
<Para93> in the last i've pasted the file of the patch
 * usser loves dosbox
<RedBand> "me : me audio admin vboxusers"
<Para93> impossible..
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  check the ls man pages.. its proberly one of the most detailed man pages out.
<brianski> SaintRock: ok, but don't call it DOS, it's inaccurate ;-)
<romme> how do i add multiple disk images into apt?
<SaintRock> brianski, For instance aptitude would be text based.
<uKKeMan> #ubuntu.de
<Para93> i've done apt-get source linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<ezman> I think that would blow all the competion away If they were to create a linux version of it.
<SaintRock> brianski, Ok, didn't mean to insult anyone lol.  So do you got a menu system that's text based?
<Sharpie> when i try to open a url using gnome-open i get the following error: "Error showing url: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location." how can i fix this?
<RedBand> Installing virtualbox did mess up my permissions. I use pyschocat
<RedBand> 's tutorial to fix theme
<xdcdx__> I'm trying to set up a MOTD. I have a /etc/motd file and /etc/pam.d/ssh has the line 'session    optional     pam_motd.so'. However when I connect via SSH the motd doesn't show, any ideas?
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: No, the ls man page is not the most detailed man page on earth. You are advising what I already have done before posting here.
<brianski> SaintRock: there is one in xwindows - just look in "System->Administration" from gnome. from the command line you'll have to edit files and such
<neopsyche> usser: setting up winff
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  whatever.. im not even clear on wht you are asking. dircolors shows/defines what colors are for what extensions. have fun.
<Para93> are you here?
<ArthurArchnix> RedBand: I think that's your problem
<SaintRock> brianski, There is NO GNOME. This is on server version,.. its all text based, there's no Xwindowed environentm installed...
<zimon> Para93, so there must be a linux-sources-2.6.22-14.bz2 somewhere .. to be precise: in the directory where you did the apt-get
<ganeshhegde>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvnQE1EAEZY            how to get all the icons at bottom as shown in this video(as at 18 th sec)??I hav compiz-fusion on ubuntu 7.10
<juano__> Sharpie: which url ?
<tdrus1> how can i run something when a drive is mounted automatically?
<Sharpie> juano__: all of them >_>
<RedBand> ArthurArchnix: Any fix besides reinstalling?
<zimon> Para93, maybe the archive is called slightly different .. i don't know
<Para93> i must to do apt-get to a precise directory??
<ArthurArchnix> RedBand: Go to >system>administration>usersandgroups click on your name, click properties click on user priv.
<zimon> Para93, no, it downloads the sources to the current directory
<uKKeMan> anyone here can point me to a tutorial about alsa? i just read that the xfi notebook is just a better sb live 24bit and i dont have a clue about alsa.. it should be installed nearly like the creatrive audigy 2 and i cant find anythin
<RedBand> ArthurArchnix: And click 'use cd rom drives' right
<bluetooth01> quick question, does any vnc veiwer work with every vnc server? like if i have rvnc server installed can i access it with tightvnc?
<ArthurArchnix> RedBand: Make sure "acceess external" is checked, "adminster" connect" monitor" user audio" cdrom, modems and scanners... make sure all those are checked
<Para93> i will download the sources when i'm in /usr/src ok?
 * riotkittie cracks her knuckles and waits for a question she can answer
<atlfalcons866> what file system is the FASTEST
<ArthurArchnix> THen say ok.
<SaintRock> How can you change settings in Feisty SERVER with NO xwindows ?
<riotkittie> change what settings?
<yakov> hello
<zimon> Para93, well, why don't you look for the archive you have already downloaded?
<SaintRock> riotkittie, Any settings, say changing a network card IPs
<Dr_willis> SaintRock,  with the terminal.  and via editing the proper config files.
<yakov> aptitude asks me to insert install disk, but i've left it at home, how can i avoid this phase if i have internet cnonection?
<SaintRock> Dr_willis, So there's no text based menu where you have options like with Yast, correct ?
<Dr_willis> bluetooth01,  in theory - yes. they should be backwards compatiable.
<Para93> because i don't remember where i've downloaded...
<SpeCon> hello: I want a program like itunes or winamp on my ubuntu system. Wich is the most grapical and best audio music system for ubuntu please
<zimon> Para93, if you can't find it, locate is your friend. maybe you need to run updatedb before
<open_99> Hi can anybody help me setup a webcam please. Ive already been through as much of the FAQ's and google search without success.
<riotkittie> SaintRock: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<usser> yakov: delete cdrom: source from the sources.list
<Dr_willis> SaintRock,  not that ive ever noticed.   Been ages since ive used a non ubuntu disrto. so i forget what all yast and others can do.
<yakov> thx usser !
<Para93> what is it?
<usser> yakov: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<stroyan> atlfalcons866: ramfs should be fastest.  But you may not like it.
<SaintRock> Dr_willis, Ok, fair enough :)
<riotkittie> open_99: is it a webcam that's supported under linux to any degree?
<SaintRock> riotkittie, Ok.. thanks..
<SpeCon> hello: I want a program like itunes or winamp on my ubuntu system. Wich is the most grapical and best audio music system for ubuntu please
<atlfalcons866> yeah ramfs is in memroy
<Theyain> I have a complected question:  I want to install Ubu on a laptop, but the CD/DVD drive is broken.  So I want to know if it is possible to ... say install Ubuntu while in Windoze?
<Dr_willis> SaintRock,  you could use some webmin (or webmin like tools) i guess. :)
<usser> yakov: find lines that have cdrom in them and put # in front of them
<usser> yakov: then do sudo apt-get update
<open_99> riotkittie: it doesn't say, its a cheap and nasty.
<zimon> Para93, updatedb updates slocate's database .. and locate is what the name says .. it tells you where something is located
<neopsyche> usser: ok.. im converting a video.
<KrashTheMighty> SpeCon: Use Amarok
<riotkittie> SpeCon: if you want Winamp-eque, i'd suggest audacious
<yakov> usser: did so! works like a charm. even w/o apt-get update..
<neopsyche> usser: just have to wait and see if it has sound :-)
<Ubuntu_Rocks> .
<SpeCon> amarok KrashTheMighty  is this a good one?
<KrashTheMighty> I like it
<riotkittie> SpeCon: xmms is also nice but is no longer being worked on, AFAIK
<damae> does anyone know how to turn off a laptop display without running x?
<RedBand> ArthurArchnix: Okay I did all that, and I still have the same problem. Should I log out or reboot?
<stroyan> atlfalcons866: There are some fs benchmark results at http://linuxgazette.net/122/TWDT.html#piszcz
<SpeCon> riotkittie, i know but thats not nice to work with
<SpeCon> amarok seems to be nice from the screenshots i see atm
<KrashTheMighty> SpeCon: Amarok is most like Itunes INO
<KrashTheMighty> IMO even
<juano__> Sharpie: gnome-open <url>
<riotkittie> whats not nice to work with?
<SpeCon> yes i can see that KrashTheMighty
<KrashTheMighty> I like it alot organise all my music with it
<SpeCon> so i need a .DEB file ?
<uKKeMan> nobody here has a creative notebook soundcard? ;)
<SpeCon> to install this
<juano__> Sharpie: that gives you the error ?
<KrashTheMighty> try it out :)
<SpeCon> on my desktop
<Sharpie> juano__: if you don't know anything, don't try to help
<neopsyche> usser: ok .. theres no sound .. perhaps i am putting perameters wrong into winff >. althought there is an option for flv.. and i did put 44.1 for the sample rate and 24kbps for the audio.
<Dr_willis> damae,  i know you can set the blanking time in -->  /etc/console-tools/config
<KrashTheMighty> I just installed using Synaptics
<Theyain> I have a complected question:  I want to install Ubu on a laptop, but the CD/DVD drive is broken.  So I want to know if it is possible to ... say install Ubuntu while in Windoze?
<SpeCon> KrashTheMighty, okay so apt-get install amarok right
<atlfalcons866> JFS is the fastest file system
<usser> neopsyche: its a medibuntu package for sure?
<damae> thanks Dr_willis, i'll look around in there
<Dr_willis> damae,  i just cant rember a way to do it    on demand.
<ArthurArchnix> redband, it might help.
<usser> neopsyche: try launching ffmpeg from terminal
<RedBand> ArthurArchnix: Okay
<RedBand> brb
<MrPocknix> hey
<brynk_> zooi
<SudoKing> How do I get an Ubuntu project cloak?
<usser> neopsyche: cd <path to the dir with videos>
<MrPocknix> im having trouble with my sound
<Dr_willis> Theyain,  theres several ways to get ubuntu installed.. if you have a spare machine. you could set it up for a netboot/install.
<SpeCon> kay its working the apt-get blabla :)
<usser> neopsyche: ffmpeg -i filename filename.flv
<neopsyche> usser: ffmpeg spits out a lot of stuff
<usser> neopsyche: see if this works
<Dr_willis> Theyain,  then theres  wubi (which i say avoid) and of course ya could just run linux in a virtual machine like virtualbox, or vmware
<Theyain> Dr_willis I had not thought of that
<KrashTheMighty> SpeCon: yes that should do it
<neopsyche> usser: so cd /dir/ ffmpeg?
<SpeCon> yep :)
<Dr_willis> Theyain,  plus theres proerly otehr ways i dont rember
<MrPocknix> whats the terminal command to open the sound prefferances?
<SpeCon> so ubuntu uses gnome standard ?
<neopsyche> usser: what do i type to use it?
<usser> neopsyche: just cd to where your files are located
<KrashTheMighty> sorry talking to my mom ... trying to organise thanksgiving :p
<Dr_willis> !install | Theyain
<ubotu> Theyain: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Theyain> I need to remove windows off of this machine completely
<SpeCon> you cannot install kde anymore when computer is installed on gnome ?
<usser> neopsyche: like cd /videos
<neopsyche> usser: i dont know how to use ffmpeg in terminal
<neopsyche> ok
<Sharpie> lol, fixed it
<Dr_willis> SpeCon,  you can have kde and gnome both installed..
<neopsyche> usser: one video is on seperate drive .. not all videos in same dir
<Para93> zimon: can you write what i must wirte into the shell please?
<SpeCon> Dr_willis,  so apt-get install KDE ?
<Para93> * write
<Dr_willis> SpeCon,  its 'kubuntu-desktop'
<SpeCon> what is the difference ?
<usser> neopsyche: it doesnt matter we're just trying it out
<zimon> Para93, what for?
<Dr_willis> !info kde
<usser> neopsyche: we want to try to reencode one video
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<usser> neopsyche: so cd to where this sample video is located
<Dr_willis> Spec,  one is the actual desktop. :) the other is just a few packages
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<SpeCon> Dr_willis,  so gnome is the best right?
<SudoKing> not necessarily
<Para93> for search the sources
<SudoKing> KDE is more customizable
<Dr_willis> SpeCon,  why would you think that?  Gnome is a desktop.. kde is a desktop... use what you like.. or use them both.
<SpeCon> lol ok
<Dr_willis> I tend to use KDE.
<SpeCon> so how to switch from desktop when both installed?
<Dr_willis> on the laptop i use gnome mainly.
<cinch> Hi how do I clear out the cached wireless connection info from nm-applet?
<SpeCon> at the startup screen ,
<SpeCon> ?
<Dr_willis> SpeCon,  at the Login screen theres a menu.
<KrashTheMighty> SpeCon: Also install amarok-xine package
<SpeCon> oki
<SpeCon> KrashTheMighty,  okay
<SpeCon> i will
<stroyan> MrPocknix: gnome-sound-properties
<zimon> locate linux-source .. or something like that ... as i said before, i don't know what the archive's exact name is
<MrPocknix> stroyan, I just need the command to open the Alsamixer
<Theyain> Dr_willis, got any links on a netboot/install?
<usser> neopsyche:
<neopsyche> usser: ok its doing something
<usser> neopsyche: after what command?
<[Ely]> Good morning everyone, I have a question, so far nobody has been able to answer it, I recently started trying Linux again (Ubuntu) there's this behavior I hate and would like to eliminate, when I open certain applications for example FIrefox it always positions itself on the upper top left of the screen whenever I open it, is there a way to disable this? I want the applications to remember the position where I open them. Thanks in advanc
<[Ely]> e!
<usser> neopsyche: ffmpeg -i filename filename.flv?
<neopsyche> usser: after.. ffmpeg file file
<Dr_willis> Theyain,  that !install wiki page
<neopsyche> yes
<stroyan> MrPocknix: Perhaps "alsamixer" then ;-)
<neopsyche> ;-0
<usser> neopsyche: right
<MrPocknix> no dice
<SpeCon> so to install KDE apt-get install kde ?
<neopsyche> usser: ideo:4865kB audio:0kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 2.570021%
<neopsyche> audio!
<Dr_willis> SpeCon,  NO.. install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<RedBand> Arthur- The problem is fixed after rebooting. thanks :)
<SpeCon> Dr_willis,  okay
<usser> neopsyche: do u have something like this
<usser> Output #0, flv, to 'blue.flv':
<usser>   Stream #0.0: Video: flv, yuv420p, 480x576, q=2-31, 200 kb/s, 25.00 fps(c)
<usser>   Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 44100 Hz, stereo, 64 kb/s
<usser> sorry :)
<stroyan> MrPocknix: sudo apt-get alsa-utils
<neopsyche> er.. no
<usser> neopsyche: in other words is tehre audio stream?
<ArthurArchnix> RedBand: Good to hear.
<MrPocknix> Invalid Operation
<tawooh> anyone got a solution to making MapleStory work in Linux??
<usser> neopsyche: can u pastebin the whole output
<neopsyche> uh.. not on the flv
<stroyan> MrPocknix: Oops.  sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<usser> !pastebin | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> tawooh,  shall we assume you tried it in wine?
<tawooh> yes, tried in wine, keep getting intialization errors...
<MrPocknix> thenwhat?
<[Ely]> so I'm guessing there's no way to disable it lol I hate that
<stroyan> MrPocknix: Then "alsamixer".
<neopsyche> usser: ok.. this is as much as i had left on terminal on pastebin.. http://pastebin.com/d79882788
<Dr_willis> tawooh,  givent that its not a 3d game.. I wonder how well it would work under vmware or virtual box. :)
<MrPocknix> it says
<Theyain> Dr_willis, actually I think I have a way to do it, thanks for your help! :D
<Dr_willis> tawooh,  Gotta be a hardkore maplestory player to go that far. :) I
<MrPocknix> snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory
<tawooh> dr_willis:  though trying something wine is a pretty loose term, i usually just double click the program start file, is there some actual operation i need to perform to run a program in wine??
<Dr_willis> tawooh,  wine whatever.exe
<ganeshhegde> tawooh: where sourses.list ll be?
<usser> neopsyche: damn lol i forgot
<usser> neopsyche: do u have lame installed?
<Dr_willis> tawooh,  to isntall it. then wine .wine/SOMTHING/SOMTHING/program files/whatever.exe (to see all its output)
<usser> neopsyche: sudo apt-get install lame
<anurag> hey please tell me abt MAC ...some one told me that it does not support wireless in hp system ....is it right
<anurag> hey please tell me abt MAC ...some one told me that it does not support wireless in hp system ....is it right
<tawooh> dr_willis: got it installed, i believe the issue is with thier security program that runs before the actual program
<Dr_willis> anurag,  that makes little sence. please clarify.
<Dr_willis> tawooh,  cheating in a kids game. :) oh whats the world comming to!
<Ubuntu_Rocks> loo
<ganeshhegde> Dr_willis:where sourses.list ll be?
<Muffin2001> Hello, I'm new to Linux, Ubuntu, IRC, everything.  My problem is that when I download podcasts or codecs, they download, then fail, but it will keep trying...it's just cycling through or looping everything.  Any ideas why this might be happening?
<cinch> Hello - I an trying to get my ipw21-- card to connect to a WPA2 network. I can see the network in nm-applet, but when I select it and type in my passphrase, it does not connect. I had no problems when the network was WEP instead of WPA2.
<Muffin2001> I currently can't put any packages on my system because of this.
<cinch> ip2100
<tawooh> dr_w: sad really, but i was just seeing if anyone had ever gotten it to work... no biggie if it doesn't, more of a WoW fan anyway, and i know i can make that work beautifully
<thinh> does ubuntu respond to remote desktop when it is sleep mode or hibernation?
<ziggystar> Hello, I need to grap all dependencies of a certain 3rd Party package to install it on an offline PC.
<Palomides> thinh: I don't think so
<thinh> how do i set up so it doesnt goes into sleep mode?
<usser> neopsyche: ?
<neopsyche> usser: ok.
<neopsyche> Im installing lame
<thinh> i mean right now if i leave computer for 5 min it goes into sleep or hibernation mode
<ganeshhegde> usser:where sourses.list file ll be?
<usser> neopsyche: lame is an mp3 encoder which is what flv uses for sound
<Palomides> thinh: in the menu: System>Preferences>Power Managment
<usser> ganeshhegde: /etc/apt/sources.list
<neopsyche> usser: cool.. hope it solves the problem
<ganeshhegde> thanx
<usser> neopsyche: sadly enough lame stands for lame isnt mp3 encoder
<DShepherd> I have an interesting problem. Starting gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm start starts the login screen but gdm hangs if I attempt to login HOWEVER running startx after logging in at console starts up X fine. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<usser> :)
<neopsyche> usser: er.. i dont get it .. lame isnt mp3 encoder??
<thinh> hmm it doesnt respond to remote deskop when i am away from the computer but when i am right infront of it it works
<usser> neopsyche: thats a recursive name dont bother :)
<neopsyche> usser: ok that seems to be installed
<usser> neopsyche: iright try ffmpeg -i file file.flv again
<thinh> palm by default its seems ubuntu doesnt go into sleep mode only the screen does it
<ganeshhegde> usser: how to add a link to sourse.list?
<domas> yay, second ubuntu bug filed today
<domas> at this rate I'll dominate launchpad
<thinh> anyone know if i have to have a user log into for remote desktop to work?
<uKKeMan> anybody knows how to install a audigy se? on ubuntu or has a tutorial for me?
<usser> ganeshhegde: what are u trying to do?
<usser> ganeshhegde: what link?
<usser> neopsyche: so?
<ekim|linux> Hey
<usser> neopsyche: is there audio output stream?
<ekim|linux> Can someone tell me how to use dockapps ?
<thinh> palm i have turn off respond to ping will that shutdown all my port forwarding?
<neopsyche> usser: not sure.. still checking
<ganeshhegde> usser:deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<Palomides> thinh: I believe there does have to be a user logged in to use remote desktop
<brianski> how can i tell whether i should use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new (or nvidia-glx-old, for that matter) with my card?
<brianski> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RobJ> Hey, does anyone know where i can get a PSD version of the ubuntu logo?
<thinh> i see i am using nxclient
<Dr_willis> DShepherd,  is this with an ATI video card? I had some odd similer issues ages ago with my ati 200m
<thinh> it creates a session of it own
<ganeshhegde> usser:to install avant window navigator
<ekim|linux> please tell me...
<neopsyche> usser: video:4865kB audio:0kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 2.570021%
<ekim|linux> there are so many cool ones but I don't know how to use them
<usser> ganeshhegde: just edit the file. ie sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<neopsyche> usser: do i need to re-install because we installed ffmepg before lame or something?
<usser> neopsyche: nope
<thinh> is there any free ssh account can use to test your connection>
<thinh> ?
<neopsyche> usser: its not using lame
<usser> neopsyche: hm weird
<ganeshhegde> usser:k..
<Dr_willis> i had issues with the avant window navigator program. It dident like twinview displays very much. :P
<thinh> i mean if use my home network i will always see my machine. need some kind of remote ssh account or some kind of service that put my machine outside the lan
<neopsyche> usser: i think i need to "ENABLE" certain parts of the package
<neopsyche> usser: http://www.programmingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=31096
<ikonia> n
<ikonia> oops
<usser> neopsyche: in your pastebin  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-swscaler --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libogg --enable-libgsm --enable-dc1394 --disable-debug --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaadbin --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-xvid --enable-x264 --enable-amr_nb --enable-amr_wb --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
<neopsyche> usser: hmm
<usser> neopsyche: see there --enable -libmp3lame
<usser> neopsyche: thats it
<ekim|linux> just out of curiouslty
<ekim|linux> what happens if you don't enable gpl
<ganeshhegde> usser:what line exactly to be added?bcs when i ran sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator awn-core-applets-bzr...it says could not find packag
<ekim|linux> That thing is a PITA to install
<thinh> anyone know a service that put one of your lan machine outside the firewall or something?
<nensondub> Eluminated Cheese!
<usser> ganeshhegde: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy
<lounge-about> how do i search for something in apt in terminal?
<usser> ganeshhegde: this one
<nensondub> That one!
<neopsyche> usser: its still not working
<nensondub> Keep trying
<usser> thinh: that is usually done by setting demilitarized zone or dmz
<ekim|linux> seriously
<usser> thinh: on your firewall
<ekim|linux> how the hell do I use all of these cool dockapps
<thinh> sudo apt-get cache search "what u need search"
<nensondub> e ufrbfhb
<cinch> How do I clear out what networks nm-applet knows about?
<usser> nensondub: u sure ffmpeg is from medibuntu
<Dr_willis> No need for sudo with the 'apt-cache search' :)
<usser> neopsyche: u sure ffmpeg is from medibuntu
<ekim|linux> I always do...
<thinh> yeah but if i have port forward i should need dmz do i ?
<ekim|linux> so I dont have to enter my password when I want to install the thing I found
<KrashTheMighty> SpeCon: you try out that program yet?
<ekim|linux> you only have to type it once per session
<lounge-about> how do search for stuff with apt-get in terminal mode?
<usser> neopsyche: i dunno man do u have 1d packages even though they should have nothing to do with it
<Mark17> i have a server with some configuration failures and it isnt booting correctly, it stops at Begin: Waiting for root file system, how can i solve that? before it was on 2 discs and now it is on 1 disc, it did have raid1 (after rebooting i changed the grub loader before it could start)
<Dr_willis> lounge-about,  apt-cache search ITEM
<ekim|linux> apt-cache search "string"
<osi04> hai
<lounge-about> AHHH
<lounge-about> thankyou guys
<ekim|linux> Also...sometimes if its helpful to pipe that into less
<ekim|linux> because sometimes the results are really lon ng
<lounge-about> how do you do that
<monokrome> or grep =D
<usser> thinh: thats correct but sometimes dmz cant be avoided for certain programs/services that dont work well with port forwarding
<ekim|linux> or grep and less :)
<monokrome> gangsta!
<ekim|linux> well...piping something is just a fancy way to say ... send the output of this to another program
<thinh> what about remote desktop that is tunnel ssh port 22?
<ekim|linux> it uses the pipe character "|"
<ekim|linux> also known as a bar
<ekim|linux> so to "pipe something"
<ekim|linux> you would do
<thinh> i am using nxclient i have problem to connect when i am outside my lan
<emma> ekim|linux,  are you piping ekim to linux?
<ekim|linux> something | destination
<ganeshhegde> usser:E: Malformed line 47 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ganeshhegde> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ganeshhegde> this is the error i m getting..
<ekim|linux> Indeed
<thinh> i can connect fine when i am on the same lan
<ekim|linux> emma is a chicks name...
<thinh> i have port trigger and forward
<usser> ganeshhegde: sorry try this one deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<ekim|linux> impersonating girls on irc is so lame...
<monokrome> ganeshhegde: Post your sources.list on pastebin.com
 * emma is a chick
<lounge-about> so i would type that how? apt-cache search irc |   ???
<ekim|linux> right....
<ekim|linux> less
<ekim|linux> apt-cache search irc | less
<SpeCon> KrashTheMighty,  yes its okay that music player :)
<ekim|linux> less is a pager
<SpeCon> i'm installing kde desktop atm
<ekim|linux> in the sense that it lets you page through things
<ekim|linux> you can also use more
<lounge-about> hmm, cool ok ill try it out
<thinh> it respond before when i had allow respond to ping, i turn it off now i cant even connect
<ekim|linux> but I am not sure what the difference is
<emma> ekim|linux,  what's your implication? Women can't be in an ubuntu channel?
<ekim|linux> No...It is just kinda suprising
<jebblue> anyone else see partial update today
<KrashTheMighty> SpeCon: yeah I love it have used it for a long time ;)
 * ekim|linux regrets not keeping his mouth shut
<emma> The world is changing get used to it.
<thinh> before i get connection refuse and i could ping it now that i turn off respond to ping i connection timeout
<emma> I bet you are white too.
<monokrome> emma: You seem to be a pain in the ass :D
<ekim|linux> yeah...
<ekim|linux> so...
<ziggystar> How can I view all dependencies of a package?
<thinh> and i cant ping it
<ikonia> can we drop the women/race thing please.
<ekim|linux> Whatever...I was just being stupid
<Mark17> it needs sdb to boot and i only have sda
<emma> ekim|linux,  are you American also?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> .
<ekim|linux> Retarded even
<ikonia> thinh: if you turn off icmp you can't ping
<ekim|linux> Yes ... I am a stupid white american male
<Mark17> how can i fix that with the build in commands?
<ikonia> ekim|linux: emma can you please drop it, this is a support channel
<Palomides> ekim, emma, just drop it
<DShepherd> Dr_willis, no its an nvidia card. I dont think its the video driver though..
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I am US_MALE.
<ekim|linux> so anyway
<ganeshhegde> monokrome:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45474/         after editing
<ekim|linux> I love firefox
<ekim|linux> that is soo cooooool
<ekim|linux> firefox 3 is awesome
<usser> neopsyche: pastebin output of this command dpkg -l ffmpeg lame *1d
<ekim|linux> have you guys tried it yet
<ikonia> ekim|linux: this is a support channel, not a chat channel
 * ekim|linux is such a moron...
<thinh> yeah but it seems that shutdown all traffic into the lan that sits behind the router
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ekim..does it work good
<usser> ekim|linux: is there a binary?
<ekim|linux> Hmm...yeah...I think there is a nightly
<ekim|linux> lemme check
<ganeshhegde> usser: E: Couldn't find package avant-window-navigator  this is the erro again
<DShepherd> Dr_willis, do you have error in the syslog that says something like this .. GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_get_keys: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed ??
<usser> ganeshhegde: did u do sudo apt-get update after editing sources.list
<monokrome> ganeshhegde: I thought it was saying it couldn't read the sources file?
<thinh> do i have to mess with iptables to get to work
<Dr_willis> DShepherd,  this was a few months ago. with my ati card. it was ati specific. Sinceyou aint using ati.. guess it dosent apply. :( sorry i cant help much more then that
<ikonia> thinh: you have disabled icmp yes/no
<bullgard4> When restarting my Ubuntu 10 there will be loaded a certain application program. I don't like that. What directory should I inspect to eliminate its filename there?
<thinh> on the router yes
<DShepherd> Dr_willis, dont give up on me just yet =)
<thinh> i dont know if that is icmp
<ikonia> thinh: ok - so thats why the router won't respond to ping
<neopsyche> usser: http://pastebin.com/d20825380
<emma> Is there any program in Linux that always sends an output to another program?
<ikonia> bullgard4: what probem
<DShepherd> Dr_willis, what did you do to fix it?
<ikonia> program
<genii> icmp=ping
<thinh> yeah but it should be respond to everything else
<ikonia> emma: can you expand on that please.
<DShepherd> Dr_willis, i am still interested, it might give me a clue in fixing it
<monokrome> I think she wants to pipe...
<thinh> i mean i have port forward to my router
<ikonia> thinh: depends on if your router is relaying packets
<ikonia> thinh: then yes, your client should repond to pinging an external to your router device
<emma> What will happen if you pipe A to B and B to A?
<ikonia> emma: can you give me an example
<monokrome> ls | less
<Ubuntu_Rocks> aba
<rdz> is this channel also about ubuntu dapper? or is there a dedicated channel for it?
<ikonia> rdz: ask away
<monokrome> Pipes ls's output out to less
<thinh> i should be able to use ssh right
<ikonia> thinh: yes
<ekim|linux> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/3.0b1-candidates/rc3/
<CapaH> Question, how can I do an apt-get install to a CD ROM so I can burn it to the cd, and then transfer it to a computer right next to this one?
<genii> you end up with a recursive loop which eventually fails when max amount of recursing allowed in kernel is reached. i've done it
<thinh> but i cant get to it
<ikonia> CapaH: no
<Dr_willis> DShepherd,  i had to  enable the 'force X server restart' feature.. but mine locked up after logging out of X. beofr that - there was an issue with the X driver. that would lockup with X and the Accelrated driver  feature.   Again this was mainly ATI/FGLRX specific bugs
<riotkittie> !aptoncd | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<thinh> it doesnt respond to it
<ikonia> thinh: sounds like your router config is wrong
<ekim|linux> That was always a flaw in apt for me
<CapaH> hmm I just need it for one though
<genii> eg: a->b  b->a
<CapaH> just one apt
<ekim|linux> you also couldn't say where your packages are installed
<thinh> because when i am in my land it okey
<ikonia> genii: thats not an example,
<DShepherd> CapaH, ah, you just wanna download the package?
<ganeshhegde> usser: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ganeshhegde> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ganeshhegde> I think key is needed
<ikonia> ganeshhegde: use sudo
<fgdiffsd> Hey, I am going to install ubuntu, but first, I need a good burning program for 64-bit vista. Any ideas?
<usser> neopsyche: aha
<emma> I was wondering if there is a way to use the piping so that you get a loop of outputs that never ends.
<ikonia> fgdiffsd: ask in ##windows
<CapaH> basically I need to get wireless to work for a computer next to this laptop --- the laptop built in wireless works great, the other computer is using a Belkin G wireless --- in order to get that to work I need to apt-get install ndiswrapper-common which of course will not work since it is not online :)
<zimon> emma: that should be no problem cause the first A and the second A are tow instances of a program
<genii> ikonia: file 1:   /execute/file2      file2: /execute/file 1
<ikonia> emma: you can make a while loop
<zimon> two,
<CapaH> DShepherd: basically
<ikonia> genii: yes
<neopsyche> usser: uppercase bad?
<Dr_willis> fgdiffsd,  check out 'burn at once' for windows. I think they just came out with vista support
<usser> neopsyche: ok u'll need mediubuntu's libavcodec1d
<DShepherd> CapaH, aptitude download package # that should download the package in the current directory your using...
<usser> neopsyche: u have old one
<neopsyche> usser: how can i obtain this miracle codec?
<neopsyche> ;-D
<neopsyche> :-D
<DShepherd> CapaH, you can then put in on  usb drive or cd and transport it
<rdz> hi all. i am still on dapper and since a few weeks i got an issue with keyboard. sometimes the keyboard responfs sluggish and sometimes it prints several times the same character, even if i only hit the key quickly. i higly assume that it is software related, since i don't have the problem on windows on the same box. is that a know issue with Xorg? i heard at least from soneone else that this happens on ubunut gutsy as well..
<usser> neopsyche: lol u have medibuntu installed right so just purge libavcodec1d and install it again
<ganeshhegde>  ikonia:W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3E231AC7F4ECF181
<ganeshhegde> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<usser> neopsyche: it should grab medibuntu's version
<neopsyche> usser: im not sure how?
<ikonia> ganeshhegde: yes, you've not got the key for that repo, is that an official ubuntu repo
<DShepherd> Dr_willis, interesting? force xserver to restart feature. I hope you don't mind me bugging you.. but how did you do that?
<riotkittie> CapaH: you can go to http://archives.ubuntu.com  ... look around in /pool, download the file to flash drive and move it to the other box.
<Rowan> Does anyone else get a slow load after logging in with GNOME and GUTSY. I tried changing the uconf and stuff but it still seems to be doing it...
<usser> neopsyche: sudo dpkg --purge libavcodec1d
<prism> thinking about upgrading to gutsy from fiesty.. any big risks just using the automated feature in update manager? i have never done an upgrade automatically like that before
<usser> neopsyche: sudo apt-get install libavcodec1d
<neopsyche> ok
<ikonia> Rowan: no, everything fine
<DShepherd> Rowan, i find that having tomboy applet kinda slows up gnome.. but not that much
<CapaH> thanks riotkittie
<ganeshhegde> ikonia:how to get?i need to install avant-window-navigator
<ikonia> ganeshhegde: is that an official ubuntu repo ?
<Rowan> ikonia and DShepherd, theres tons of threads on it, some with over 25 pages :S, oh well, i might just downgrade to feisty, nothing but problems with Gutsy for me
<ikonia> Rowan: ok
<neopsyche> usser: i may get my a$$ kicked for this but...
<yakov> anybody knows where does 32bit ``as'' lives on x86_64 ubuntu?
<neopsyche>  dependency problems prevent removal of libavcodec1d:
<yakov> please
<neopsyche>  vlc-nox depends on libavcodec1d (>= 0.cvs20070307).
<neopsyche>  ffmpeg depends on libavcodec1d (>= 0.cvs20070307).
<neopsyche>  libavformat1d depends on libavcodec1d (>= 0.cvs20070307).
<neopsyche> dpkg: error processing libavcodec1d (--purge):
<neopsyche>  dependency problems - not removing
<neopsyche> Errors were encountered while processing:
<neopsyche>  libavcodec1d
<ikonia> yakov: it doesn't
<ganeshhegde> ikonia: dont knw some 1 suggested..
<ikonia> yakov: no 32bit applications other than grub on 64bit
<DShepherd> Rowan, aight man..
<riotkittie> prism: some people have had problems; the majority have not. if you have no unsupported packages installed, you should be fine... but i'd backup ~ if it's not on its own partition just to be safe
<monokrome> neopsyche: have you updated rescently?
<ikonia> ganeshhegde: speak to that someone then as if it was an offical ubuntu repo you'd already have the key
<prism> riotkittie: thank you
<neopsyche> er.. no.. fresh gutsy
<monokrome> neopsyche: try update
<DShepherd> neopsyche, dot paste in here next time please. use the paste bin
<usser> neopsyche: *sighs* well how about just reinstalling it in synaptic
<DShepherd> s/dot/dont
<neopsyche> usser: so i should basically just uninstall whole ffmepg and then reinstall in synaptic
<ikonia> DShepherd he can't use the irc client do you really think he knows sed
<neopsyche> BTW what does the FF* stand for in synaptic heeh
<neopsyche> hehe
<jpd1968> f.rospo
<Ubuntu_Rocks> usser: god bless ya..you have towed the line with heart..your a good joe.
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> ok
<Dr_willis> DShepherd,  it was a kdmrc or gdmrc setting. if i recall right.. time to go eat turky .. bbl
<DShepherd> ikonia, haha, good point
<usser> neopsyche: no no no
<m1r> hello
<neopsyche> no?
<lakosta_gv> zick/
<neopsyche> usser: no?
<usser> neopsyche: dont reinstall the whole thing just that one libavcodec1d it should take care of its dependencies
<neopsyche> usser: what should i do?
<neopsyche> usser: ok
<kazim59> I've a strange problem... my Ubuntu is replacing the font ARIAL with some other uncomfortable english font... why?? how do I fix it?
<SoftVision> hi. wireless doesnt work on my laptop. i have a broadcom 43xx chipset. can i install it on gutsy?
<usser> neopsyche: seeing how u inet channel is not that fat and all
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about uncomfortable fonts
<neopsyche> usser: ok.. but now it says its going to remove a bunch of programs
<neopsyche> VLC
<neopsyche> and FFMPEG
<neopsyche> and winFF
<usser> neopsyche: hang on
<neopsyche> usser: ok
<usser> neopsyche: are u removing it or just reinstalling?
<htown> hi! i'm dual booting vista and ubuntu and i *hope* there is a way to delete my vista partition and have ubuntu's partition absorb the disc space??
<htown> from within ubuntu??
<crazyman> happy thanksgiving
<crazyman> how can i see what are the current modules running on my computer?
<usser> neopsyche: like right click on it and mark for reinstallation
<ikonia> htown: there is, but resizing partitions is always a risk of corruption
<zimon> crazyman, lsmod
<joanki> does anyone know how i can get online videos to play?  someone told me that there is a good software program that i can download
<yereth> hi guys
<slvmchna> joanki: mplayer
<genii> crazyman: lsmod|more
<gsd1> hey people, I have a little problem, i cannot install openssh-server
<joanki> mplayer ok
<crazyman> coo
<neopsyche> usser: ok :-)
<yereth> suddenly today I have some problems with samba
<joanki> how do i get it
<yereth> Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<htown> so my best bet is to back up my files and just reinstall ubuntu?
<yereth> I get this error
<usser> neopsyche: is it installing a new package?
<slvmchna> ikonia: does defragging a disk help prevent data loss before resizing partitions? i was wondering that yesterday
<neopsyche> hmm..
<joanki> apt-get install mplayer?
<ikonia> yereth: when did you start, what has changed, what are you trying to do
<usser> neopsyche: it should grab a bunch of others like libavformat and such
<ikonia> slvmchna: it can help, but not stop the risk
<neopsyche> usser: it wont let me do that reinstallation because that option is blanked out.
<genii> slvmchna: Yes
<usser> neopsyche: alright just remove it
<usser> neopsyche: screw it
<neopsyche> usser: along with all other packages :-)
<usser> neopsyche: and remove all other 1d's
<genii> slvmchna: But the chkdsk or scandisk is more important
<yereth> ikonia: I have samba set up for a while running for my workgroup and all computers connected with user logins, while suddenly I got errors that I cannot access the samba server on the windows machines
<usser> neopsyche: yea, its gonna take a long time to download but i see no other way
<ikonia> yereth: what have you done to debug
<yereth> ikonia: also, I ran an dist-upgrade today, but the problems started before that
<Templer> hi there anybody here install moblock on gusty yet?
<neopsyche> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Usser! it even wants to remove firefox etc.!
<usser> neopsyche: yikes
<ikonia> yereth thats not debugging, thats just random commands
<yereth> ikonia: I checked the samba logs, system logs, but all didn't show anything interesting
<usser> neopsyche: wth
<gsd1> what could be the problem:
<gsd1> Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gsd1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<gsd1> is only available from another source
<gsd1> E: Package openssh-server has no installation candidate
<ikonia> yereth ok, so what samba processes are currently running
<neopsyche> usser: oh wait..
<neopsyche> usser: lol my bad.. misread
<usser> neopsyche: firefox-plugin pbbly?
<ikonia> yereth: can you manage to mount it locally
<yereth> ikonia: only smbd
<ikonia> yereth: not nmbd
<Templer> moblock is blocking google sites now - i mean it may aswell disable ur internet then
<neopsyche> usser.. ok uninstalling
<usser> neopsyche: heh
<yereth> ikonia: is also running
<neopsyche> hehe if uninstalling is  a word :-)
<ikonia> yereth so can you mount it locally
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> lol
<yereth> ikonia: look at this:
<yereth> root@server:/etc/samba# smbclient -L localhost
<yereth> Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)
<yereth> Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<joanki> slvmchna, i can't seem to play this media file online that worked before with ubuntu's mplayer
<uKKeMan> i just read that my soundcard is compatible to the creative audigy card. how to install it? im a newbie can you point me anywhere or help me?
<usser> yereth: do u have firewall turned on?
<ikonia> yereth: thats almost like samba isn't running
<ikonia> yereth: have you stopped and started samba, does it put up any warnings on start up
<yereth> ikonia: I know, strange, isn't it?
<yereth> ikonia: no errors
<ikonia> yereth: what does the log show ?
<yereth> log.smbd?
<moonunit> hi, im having a problem with my monitor, im on the newest version, this is a fresh install on an offical CD
<kazim59> Can anyone suggest me a good Chess Game for Linux (on Ubuntu) ?
<ikonia> yereth no the client log
<ikonia> yereth: in /var/log/samba
<neopsyche> usser: ok it seems to have destroyed the installation now
<neopsyche> :-)
<yereth> ikonia: which log file is that? there's so many
<CapaH> I have a 1 GB SD card in the computer and when I put the .deb file there, then I move it to my other computer the other computer says the file format vfat is not supported, and so how can I format the sd card to be of a format it will accept?
<ikonia> yereth: it should be the hostname or ip address of your client you want to check
<ikonia> CapaH: what OS is your other computer running ?
<usser> neopsyche: destroyed?
<yereth> ikonia: there's log.server, which is the samba server itself (where I tried to connect to localhost), but it's empty
<ikonia> CapaH: vfat is supported
<usser> neopsyche: scary word
<usser> neopsyche: so try installing ffmpeg, libavcodec1d
<ikonia> yereth: nah, you want the log file contianing your hostname or ip address of your client in the name
<neopsyche> usser: removed
<Templer> Anyone use Moblock??
<ikonia> yereth: eg: 10.11.216.1.log
<neopsyche> usser: im in a bit of a mood lol!
<neopsyche> usser: from synaptic?
<usser> neopsyche: yea
<yereth> ikonia: the IP of the server machine is not in there.. only the hostname (which is SERVER)
<neopsyche> usser: must i update repo first?
<ikonia> yereth: nothing on 127.0.0.1 ?
<usser> neopsyche: not really
<usser> neopsyche: medibuntu should be there
<yereth> ikonia: no
<neopsyche> usser: how will it know to get latest version?
<insllvn> anyone here play saurbraten? I am looking for their channel, but can't find any info on the official site or the wiki
<ikonia> yereth: ok, so its not getting to the samba daemon by the looks of things
<yereth> ikonia: I know
<usser> neopsyche: well u updated like half hour ago right
<ikonia> yereth: can you paste your smb.conf file into a pastebin please.
<neopsyche> usser: yeah
<usser> neopsyche: new packages dont get released in half hour
<Ubuntu_Rocks> lo
<usser> neopsyche: so it will get what was newest half hour ago
<joanki> has anyone had this problem:  i can play online videos with mplayer, but i CANNOT move the time bar forward or back or else it COMPLETELY freezes???
<htown> whats the best program for writing a dvd data disc?
<neopsyche> usser: ok
<CapaH> Both computers are running Ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> htown in ubuntu ?
<neopsyche> usser: i marked ffmpeg.. will that get the other file too
<htown> yea
<CapaH> the laptop reads the vfat just fine, the other one does not
<uKKeMan> i dont have a clue how to install another soundcard into the system.. do i have to compile everything ? cause my onboard sound works ootb?!
<ikonia> CapaH try to mount it manually
<Ubuntu_Rocks> j/k neo..I have been following..be patient..thanks
<CapaH> ikonia: Ok what would I type
<usser> neopsyche: no, mark libavcodec1d too
<gsd1> exit
<ikonia> CapaH: what is the device name called for the sd card
<usser> neopsyche: now that should bring a bunch of other files
<usser> neopsyche: make sure it's trying to install medibuntu packages, ie warn u about non-free stuff
<yereth> ikonia: http://pastie.caboo.se/120936
<Palomides> does anyone know the command-line equivalent of the lock screen button?
<neopsyche> usser: yeah a whole bunch of DONT REPORT BUGS
<neopsyche> ;-)
<joanki> has anyone had this problem:  i can play online videos with mplayer, but i CANNOT move the time bar forward or back or else it COMPLETELY freezes???
<joanki> does anyone know how to fix it?
<usser> neopsyche: nice
<usser> neopsyche: so go ahead
<neopsyche> whats the other 1d package you mentioned:>?
<usser> joanki: thats probably has to do with the codec
<joanki> i downloaded all the current codecs, usser
<CapaH> How can I just format the flash card ?
<ikonia> yereth: very interesting
<CapaH> if I can format it to some other file system thatss fine
<ikonia> CapaH: you don't want to format it
<seravitae> how can i find out where a programs home directory is?
<CapaH> ikonia: hmm --- I cannot get it to work it keeps saying "This uses vfat which your system does not support"
<AquaFox|Laptop> When I run lsusb I get no output and it freezes! How to fix this?
<usser> joanki: or when video was encoded encoding was interrupted
<ikonia> cpTanis: CapaH sudo modprobe vfat
<usser> joanki: its most likely problem with video file
<joanki> usser, it runs fine on windows
<usser> joanki: what is it mpeg?
<AquaFox|Laptop> When I run lsusb I get no output and it freezes! How to fix this?
<joanki> let me see
<Tony_> usser: video format
<skyvotka> b7372000-b7377000 r-xs 00000000 03:41 1032245    /var/Aborted (core dumped)
<skyvotka> donner@krshotina:~/Desktop$ ./ghamachi                          why this :|
<usser> neopsyche: well all the others are codecs that are needed for playback
<magnetron> !repeat | AquaFox|Laptop
<ubotu> AquaFox|Laptop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<skyvotka>  (core dumped)
<joanki> i dunno, usser, but this is the extension:
<joanki> jmmweb/media/wmp/video/november/112207_video_lo_en.asx
<thouters> what key makes the splash screen go away while booting?
<yereth> ikonia: any thoughts?
<ikonia> yereth: well its bound to lo and eth0 so connecting on localhost should be fine
<yereth> ikonia: thought so.. something weird is going on.. it worked for a long time
<usser> joanki: yea that may be unsupported
<skyvotka> Aborted (core dumped)
<yereth> ikonia: anything else that might go wrong?
<usser> joanki: its wmv most likely
<skyvotka> what is wrong here
<CapaH> Sudo modprobe vfat returns: FATAL: Could not open //;llib/modules/2.6.22/....../fs/vfat/vfat.ko
<CapaH> rather /lib not //;llib
<joanki> darn!!!!
<usser> neopsyche: so whats going on?
<ikonia> yereth: just querying
<neopsyche> hmm
<ikonia> yereth: nothing like iptables or firestarter running
<usser> joanki: do u have w32codecs installed/
<joanki> i dunno usser
<joanki> how do i get it
<neopsyche> usser: its downloading
<usser> joanki: u can try using vlc, it has better luck playing stuff sometimes
<skyvotka> a bre ce mi odgovori ovde neko
<usser> joanki: try vlc
<joanki> alright
<hadifarnoud> I accidentally removed my ntfs partition while setup ubuntu, who can I recover it? it was very important data on my ntfs partition
<magoo24m> has anyone successfully found a good way to use window based games on linux distros
<yereth> ikonia: iptables is running, but didn't change a thing
<joanki> i don't think it worked last time, usser,
<joanki> but i will try vlc again
<yereth> ikonia: I can restart it
<ikonia> yereth: just drop the tables for a test
<ikonia> magoo24m: cedega or wine is the only real way
<Rowan> hadifarnoud, ouch :(
<fever84> n ubuntu... i am in the text editor how to i stop the text from overwriting its self ?
<fever84> n = in
<usser> fever84: press ins
<magoo24m> ive been using wine but whenever i use it the game isnt in fullscreen?
<fever84> thanks
<magoo24m> for some reason
<hadifarnoud> Rowan , it was very imprtant data :( is it possible to recover?
<Rowan> don't think so
<usser> fever84: insert rather
<yereth> ikonia: dropping iptables doesn't work
<ikonia> magoo24m thats just a limitation on some games, the wine/cedega layer isn't perfect
<Rowan> you pretty much deleted the partition
<magoo24m> i even checked all the settings with wine
<ikonia> yereth: worth a go
<magoo24m> makes since
<nova> does anyone know of a fix for the no sound in flash when using pulseaudio?
<yereth> ikonia: the strangest thing is; everything worked fine this morning
<ikonia> yereth: something must have changed
<yereth> ikonia: that's what I thought
<joanki> usser, do you know how i set vlc as my default media player for online videos?
<yereth> ikonia: don't know where to look though
<greenmanspirit> hello, can anyone recommend a tablet pc that works will with ubuntu, my laptop is falling apart and i'm looking for a replacement
<ikonia> yereth syslog say nothing ?
<CapaH> greenmanspirit: Hey when ya find out please tell me :)
<ikonia> yereth: is your password file there, and your user map ?
<magoo24m> i havent used cedega
<magoo24m> yet
<yereth> ikonia: sorry, where to find those exaclty again?
<magoo24m> is it any diff
<ikonia> greenmanspirit: just look at the hardware compatability
<hadifarnoud> I accidentally removed my ntfs partition while setup ubuntu, who can I recover it? it was very important data on my ntfs partition,please someone help me here :((((((((((((
<ikonia> yereth: /var/log
<RoyK> hi
<ikonia> yereth: for the log
<ganeshhegde> ikonia:that was not official repo...can u tell me how to install avant-window-navigator?
<RoyK> I'm having problems with wlan stability
<ikonia> yereth: your password and username maps are listed in your samba config file
<greenmanspirit> ikonia: been looking through, but wanted to check in here before i spent to much time looking
<yereth> ikonia: yeah, but the password file and all
<ikonia> greenmanspirit: no idea
<RoyK> I keep reading these are fixed in 2.6.23
<ikonia> yereth: they are listed in your samba config file
<RoyK> where can I find 2.6.23 for ubuntu 7.10?
<usser> joanki: theres mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ikonia> RoyK: doesn't exist
<usser> joanki: so install it
<int0x0c> Seriously people, can someone explain to me what the hard disk load/unload bug (#58685) is listed as "wishlist?"
<RoyK> ikonia: so I have to build it by hand?
<joanki> and if i do, will it become the default immediately?
<usser> joanki: and vlc should be able to play embedded videos
<ikonia> int0x0c: seriously why '?
<int0x0c> That must be the biggest understatement of all time
<ikonia> RoyK: yup
<RoyK> ikonia: the bug seems to be known and quite wide-spread
<joanki> usser, it does but i hafta cut and paste the url in
<joanki> i'm sure there's a better way but i don't know it
<ikonia> RoyK: why does that change anything ?
<genii> hadifarnoud: Did it get absorbed into the partition ubuntu got installed to? Or was it just made into another kind of partition and no longer says it it ntfs (but still is same size as previously)
<int0x0c> ikonia, It's killing uesr's harddrives
<Ubuntu_Rocks> vlc plays everything firefox tunes into..
<ikonia> int0x0c: is it killing yours ?
<magoo24m> can someone explain why my system locks up during a windows setup.. ive swapped memory hdd. and video cards
<RoyK> ikonia: custom kernel refuses to see the ata drive
<ikonia> magoo24m: windows setup ?
<usser> joanki: copy paste url from where?
<magoo24m> could it possibly be a processor problem
<jim_> does anyone know if there is a ubuntu ptrace package available. I couldn't find one
<RoyK> I'll have to test more i guess
<ikonia> RoyK: and ?
<magoo24m> during windowsxp setup
<RoyK> ikonia: and what?
<yereth> ikonia: I don't see the passwd file in the conf
<magoo24m> i know this isnt a ubuntu based qeustion
<ikonia> magoo24m: this is UBUNTU support, join ##windows for windows support
<int0x0c> ikonia, yup
<soske2> hi
<Ubuntu_Rocks> hi
<usser> magoo24m: can be various reasons
<ikonia> int0x0c then post your info in the bug report
<int0x0c> ikonia, or rather, was until I fixed it
<genii> Hmm
<RoyK> ikonia: I was merely wondering if there existed 'unofficial' 2.6.23 kernels for ubuntu
<hadifarnoud> genii ubuntu deleted my whole disk and created a linux partition,now I've got only ubuntu here
<genii> !info ptrace gutsy
<ikonia> int0x0c let me get this right, you don't understand the problem but you fixed it
<ubotu> Package ptrace does not exist in gutsy
<soske2> what tools can I use to browse my NTSF patition?
<Polygon89> Im trying to rip a DVD, but its saying that 'the file size limit exceeded (core dumped) and this is supposedly a system message,not with the dvd ripping program. How do i fix this?
<yereth> ikonia: only see a map of root = Administrator in smbusers
<magoo24m> it also does it during a ubuntu live bootup
<ikonia> RoyK not that I'm aware of
<usser> magoo24m: overheating may be one of the reasons
<joanki> usser, i installed mozilla-plugin-vlc but how do i access it?
<magoo24m> ilkonia
<ikonia> yereth give me the pastebin again
<usser> joanki: dont have to do nothing special
<RoyK> ikonia: bummer. oh well. i'll go the long way,then
<genii> hadifarnoud: Then there is not much hope for recovery of anything that existed there previouslty
<joanki> well i play my video
<usser> joanki: just click on any online video link
<yereth> ikonia: http://pastie.caboo.se/120936
<joanki> ohhh so it's the default now?
<usser> joanki: and vlc plugin should pop up
<magoo24m> ive checked the processor temp in bios.. good idea
<magoo24m> tho
<ikonia> RoyK: you can always back patch into the current ubuntu kernel source and just rebuild
<int0x0c> ikonia, No, I worked around it
<hadifarnoud> genii why?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> joanki: it should be.
<RoyK> ikonia: heh. if I had the patch, sure
<usser> joanki: yea, unless of course its something like youtube and such
<ikonia> magoo24m: if it does it with windows and ubuntu - its most likley a hardware error
<ikonia> RoyK: the 2.6.23 patch on the site - get it
<ikonia> RoyK: on kernel.org
<hadifarnoud> I know some of them lost because ubuntu rewrited on that
<RoyK> ikonia: will that apply cleanly to the ubuntu kernel?
<usser> joanki: if not just delete the mplayer-plugin from your system i really see no reason why there should be two
<genii> hadifarnoud: Because the drive got formatted, and then after being formatted, was overwritten with the ubuntu installation.
<magoo24m> i think so myself but we can rule out memory and hdd and video
<RoyK> I thought not
<joanki> it says it is using the totemplugin viewer 2.20.0
<int0x0c> ikonia, I asked not why the problem hasn't been fixed, I merely asked why the ticket doesn't reflect the importance of the issue
<joanki> i don't think that is vlc
<joanki> ok usser
<ikonia> int0x0c: you asked to explain the bug
<int0x0c> ikonia, The bug represents a critical issue that affects a large number of users
<yereth> ikonia: what should be in smbusers
<ikonia> Rockj: should do
<Polygon89> Im trying to rip a DVD, but its saying that 'the file size limit exceeded (core dumped) and this is supposedly a system message,not with the dvd ripping program. How do i fix this?
<ikonia> int0x0c: how do you know how many users it effects
<soske2> what tools can I use to browse my NTSF patition?
<hadifarnoud> but genii I have 60GB harddrive, can I recover some of my data?
<usser> joanki: aaa totem, remove totem-plugin
<neopsyche> usser: it seems to have installed
<ikonia> yereth: username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<usser> joanki: totem-mozilla
<int0x0c> ikonia, Oh, my bad, meant to type "why"
<hadifarnoud> It's possible in windows even when partition formatted
<magoo24m> so it could be a bad onboard ide controller??
<usser> joanki: sorry
<Polygon89> soske2, just mount it with ntfs-3g which should be preinstalled on gutsy
<int0x0c> ikonia, That would explain quite a bit
<joanki> usser unstall totem-mozilla???
<yereth> ikonia: in that file is only one entry, root = Administrator
<ikonia> magoo24m: its a hardware error, so nothing to do with ubutnu
<usser> neopsyche: lets try that again
<Ubuntu_Rocks> yes
<Kamil1994> hi
<usser> joanki: yep
<joanki> k
<brohken> can someone help me get brightness and audio controls working?
<genii> hadifarnoud: It is like installing XP over a windows 98 installation, reformatting to ntfs from fat filesystem along the way, then hoping to go back and recover some file you had there before on windows 98
<magoo24m> i know that ikonia
<Tony_> yes
<htown> hey, i'm using k3b to make a data disc and it tells me i have 8 gigs of space.. is that real?
<ikonia> yereth: how can this only have one name, you said "this has been working for ages" and "all my computers"
<usser> neopsyche: do that ffmpeg command line stuff
<yereth> ikonia: what's the password file
<ikonia> yereth: this doesn't look like its been setup for multiple users
<Tony_> brohken: that knob
<magoo24m> because it does it with all types of setups..
<fevel> hello
<usser> htown: double layered double sided can be
<joanki> i typed this usser:
<yereth> ikonia: when I do smbpasswd -a yereth nothing happens to that file
<int0x0c> ikonia, judging by the number of comments on the bug and the nature of the problem
<magoo24m> so im thinking its a controller issue
<ikonia> yereth: its tdbsam which is /var/lib/samba
<Tony_> or settings
<joanki> usser: sudo apt-get uninstall totem-mozilla
<ikonia> int0x0c: that bug doen't have many comments
<Tony_> brohken
<brohken> Tony_, im on a thinkpad... it wont work in ubuntu...
<yereth> ikonia: what?
<joanki> and i got this:
<joanki> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<magoo24m> ide controller.. or a motherboard component error
<ikonia> magoo24m: this is not a hardware support channel
<brohken> i can only change brightness in shell
<Tony_> brohken too bad
<ikonia> magoo24m: this is ubuntu OS support ONLY
<usser> joanki: do sudo dpkg -r totem-mozilla
<brohken> Tony_, thanks?
<joanki> k
<ikonia> yereth: thats where the password file is normally kept
<htown> so the program would know if i'm using a double sidded disc, it's not going to error if i fill up the whole 8 gigs?
<fevel> I have installed eclipse but it asks for java...wich I have icedtea installed and just installed the sun version that I downloaded from the site, but I dont know how to use it
<brohken> Tony_, what's your problem anyway
<int0x0c> ikonia, It has nearly 250
<htown> or do i have to know
<Tony_> brohken: ask ibm
<ikonia> 250 is not a "lot"
<Polygon89> Im trying to rip a DVD, but its saying that 'the file size limit exceeded (core dumped) and this is supposedly a system message,not with the dvd ripping program. How do i fix this?
<magoo24m> so you have no knowledge of anything but ubuntu
<int0x0c> ikonia, which almost certainly reflects a small fraction of the total number of users affected by the bug
<ikonia> magoo24m: yes, but we are not here to help with anything but ubuntu
<yereth> ikonia: what should I see in that folder?
<ikonia> int0x0c: how do you knwo ?
<neopsyche> usser: whats the command again?
<usser> htown: theres only one way to find out :)
<neopsyche> ffmpeg -i file file ?
<Ayabara> how do I install FF3 on Ubuntu? The firefox-granparadisio package seems to do "something else"
<usser> neopsyche: ffmpeg -i filename file.flv
<ikonia> yereth: your going to have to use google for the correct file names, I don't have an ubuntu box to hand to verify the file names
<joanki> usser.... uh oh
<yereth> ikonia: looks like the password files and all are in there
<joanki> now it says no video
<genii> hadifarnoud: At this point if the files on it were something crucial to life and death and money is no objection, you couls pull out the hard drive and send it by courier to a data recovery laboratory, like the FBI computer forensics Division. But otherwise there is not much to be done
<joanki> oops it's working
<usser> joanki: :0
<Ubuntu_Rocks> let it play joanki..it takes time 2 load.
<bennie> how do i reinstall ubuntu
<ikonia> bennie: put the cd in, boot it, click install
<neopsyche> usser how do i use cd command to get to dir again?
<Tony_> bennie: cd
<joanki> Ubuntu_Rocks, there's no bar on the bottom tho... no time bar....??
<joanki> sorry all
<neverblue> how do you make an iptables command stick, after a reboot ?
<ikonia> neopsyche: cd "directory
<usser> neopsyche: cd /videos
<Ubuntu_Rocks> never will be..
<usser> neverblue: cd /stuff/videos
<Sp3c1alK> hey
<bennie> ikonia will it erase the previously installed ubuntu
<ikonia> neverblue you have to script a rules load/unload
<neverblue> usser, ?
 * kane77 takes a break...
<usser> neverblue: sorry
<ikonia> bennie: yes
<Sp3c1alK> I'm having trouble instaling Ubuntu
<neopsyche> nsfod
<hadifarnoud> I accidentally removed my ntfs partition while setup ubuntu, who can I recover it? it was very important data on my ntfs partition,please someone help me here ,please someone tell me it's possible,in my country we didnt have any data recovery lab
<bennie> thank you very much
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ctl+ ^>< are controls
<skyvotka>  i have trouble but  now is ok P::D
<drew_chicago> anyone know how to uninstall firefox java plugin?
<kane77> Sp3c1alK, what kind of troubles?
<Tony_> sp3clalk: pop in the cd!
<Sp3c1alK> It goes right ot hte black screen
<joanki> usser: do you know how i can get the time bar on the bottom? and how can i tell which video player is playing?  i can't right click
<ganeshhegde> usser:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981  using this i installed AWN  how to run/
<Tony_> joaniki: it's good on top
<nova> anyone know how to get flash sound working when using pulseaudio in gutsy 64bit?
<neverblue> how do you make an iptables command stick, after a reboot ?
<int0x0c> ikonia, Why are you arguing this with me? It's a problem that affects at least all Hitachi laptop uses, and considering Dell uses Hitachi harddrives in their entire latitude line, that's a rather large number
<Ubuntu_Rocks> It is intergrated in vlc
<fever84> i got a list of files i wanna back up in a txt file.... how can i copy them files to my backup folder without typing all the files in manually
<ikonia> nova: flash support is weak in 64bit os's
<Sp3c1alK> I get the splash screen, choose Install linux, and the loading kernel comes up, then leaves
<usser> joanki: im not sure what are u reffering to
<Tony_> wait
<int0x0c> ikonia, The point is, it's a bug that is irreversibly destroying someone's hardware somewhere
<ikonia> int0x0c: I'm not arguing it, I disagree
<kane77> neverblue, I made a script and put it into rc.local
<ikonia> int0x0c: yes, thats very true
<ikonia> int0x0c: and what is your question regarding that bug
<int0x0c> ikonia, It should be marked as more important than wishlist
<usser> joanki: time bar may not appear at all if its a streaming video
<kane77> neverblue, that is /etc/rc.local
<joanki> you know how there's a thing that tells you how much time has passed in your video, usser?  and you can pull the bar to the right to fast forward or to the left to go back?
<neverblue> kane77, a script ? hmmm
<ikonia> int0x0c: say that in the bug report rather than a group of random people on irc
<joanki> oh man
<kane77> neverblue, with all the iptable commands...
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ctl+.,
<usser> joanki: and it will always be vlc that is used to play online videos
<nova> yeah unfortunately is true, so is the best thing to do just get rid of pulseaudio, because it worked before i installed pulseaudio
<int0x0c> ikonia, at least 10 people have
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ><
<int0x0c> ikonia, including myself
<hadifarnoud> I accidentally removed my ntfs partition while setup ubuntu, who can I recover it? it was very important data on my ntfs partition,please someone help me here ,please someone tell me it's possible,in my country we didnt have any data recovery lab
<neopsyche> usser: ok its doing something
<usser> neopsyche: so ?
<ikonia> int0x0c: so what do you want the channel to do about it ?
<int0x0c> ikonia, yet is remains marked as "wishlist"
<usser> neopsyche: audio stream?
<neopsyche> checking
<crazyman> hey guys, this sounds a bit complicated. I just installed 2 different modules for my wireless card, i want to use them both at different times, but I want one of them to be the one thats loaded by default, do I just blacklist the other one, and then call it when I need it?
<int0x0c> ikonia, in hopes that one of the acpi-support maintainers is listening here
<neopsyche> usser: aint it great .. hehehe i need to re-install vlc to play the file :-)
<joanki> usser, but u can't pause or ANYTHING
<fevel> can someone help me install java on amd64
<ikonia> int0x0c: doubtful and doubtful they would respond to one person in an irc channel
<usser> neopsyche: heh
<neverblue> ok, kane77 is this the 'correct' place for this script though ?
<ikonia> int0x0c: by respond I mean raise the bug
<Tony_> install the librarys
<Tony_> fevel
<masterizaak> hey
<Ubuntu_Rocks> joanki:  http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/play-howto-en.html
<usser> joanki: hm im not sure
<int0x0c> ikonia, It would at least raise their awareness of the issue
<fever84> i got a list of files i wanna back up in a txt file.... how can i copy them files to my backup folder without typing all the files in manually
<joanki> Ubuntu_Rocks, , thanks
<Sp3c1alK> If i'm using Intel quad core, should I be using hte amd64  bit version of Ubuntu / Kubuntu?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> k
<kane77> neverblue, I believe so.. do you have any better place for it? :)
<ikonia> int0x0c they get emails everytime someone posts a comment, they are aware of it, all of them
<usser> neopsyche: vlc install should be fast its gotta be cached
<CapaH> Ok... I can get a .deb file onto my cd rom (for ndiswrapper) but when I try to install it on the other computer, it is appparently trying to download uhm --- dependancies, how can I get the file and all necessary depenancies on the cd rom and moved to the other computer?
<neverblue> kane77, I do not have enough knowledge about linux to answer that question correctly
<zeptin> are there any good guides to setting up scim and anthy in ubuntu 7.10? i haven't been able to find any :-/
<crazyman> hey guys, this sounds a bit complicated. I just installed 2 different modules for my wireless card, i want to use them both at different times, but I want one of them to be the one thats loaded by default, do I just blacklist the other one, and then call it when I need it?
<fevel> Tony_: I tried installing thewent fine but eclipse still asks for java oficial one from the sun website, everything
<neopsyche> usser: installing vlc
<fevel> ooops
<austin_> hey, i need to navigate to a folder called: ~/.purple/plugins how do i do that?
<Tony_> fevel looking up in book
<usser> fever84: cp -R `cat file` \backupdir\
<ikonia> fevel: thats not going to work
<Sp3c1alK> #kubuntu
<brohken>  Tony_, why don't you leave if you dont want to help anyone
<IdleOne> austin_: cd ~/.purple/plugins
<austin_> ah thank you
<ikonia> usser: cp -r `cat file` ???
<ikonia> usser: thats not going to work
<Tony_> i am
<Para93> hi
<Para93> is zimon here?
<ikonia> Para93: no
<usser> ikonia: why?
<Kl4m> ikonia: why wont it
<derkles> anyone know how to setup a graphics tablet?
<Para93> because he was helping me..
<fyrestrtr> derkles: uncomment the wacom lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> cp -R `cat fil` that will copy the out putt of "cat file" into new files
<derkles> its not a wacom
<austin_> grr
<Kl4m> That's what I would do, cp -r `cat mylist.txt` /destinationfolder/
<fyrestrtr> derkles: wacom is generic, so it should work.
<austin_> how do i access my applications folder?
<Para93> can anyone help me?
<ikonia> Kl4m ooh I see what your doing
<ikonia> Kl4m: sorry, I've read that wrong
<brobostigon> hi
<derkles> its an acecad kernel module, will that work?
<fevel> ikonia: how can I remove it?
 * usser well i'd damned it doesnt
<fyrestrtr> Para93: what is your question?
<kane77> neverblue, well just create file starting with #!/bin/bash put all the iptables commands you want.. and save it as <name>.sh use "chmod +x <name>.sh" to make it runnable and then edit /etc/rc.local and put the name of the file there (with complete path to the file)..
<kane77> neverblue, of course replace <name> with desired name :)
<neverblue> kane77, is it really that easy though ?
<kane77> neverblue, sure
<fevel> ikonia: should I just remove the folder?
<Tony_> yes
<fyrestrtr> kane77: you do know that iptables can save its commands, right?
<Para93> i try to patch my kernel for install the patch for the injection on my wireless device
<Tony_> oh sorry
<ikonia> fevel: sorry, I missed your question as I didn't mean to respond to you
<Tony_> fevel
<ikonia> Para93: ok
<neverblue> kane77, i dont beleive you fully understand
<usser> fever84: its not gonna work if u have " " in your filenames
<austin_> does anyone know how to get into my applications folder?
<fyrestrtr> Para93: what wireless device do you have?
<usser> Kl4m: it doesnt work if files have spaces
<Para93> bcm4318
<kane77> neverblue, ehmm so make me understand :)
<ikonia> usser: of course not
<fyrestrtr> austin_: there is no 'applications' folder, its just a menu item.
<Para93> now i've installed the source of my kernel
<fyrestrtr> austin_: what are you trying to do?
<fevel> ikonia: how can I remove the oficial one I installed? removing the jdk folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> Para93: broadcom does not need that
<ikonia> fevel: I don't know what your question is
<neverblue> fyrestrtr, can you explain a bit more, how can you 'save' iptables commands, after a system reboot ?
<austin_> drag a file into the pidgin folder
<austin_> a .so file
<fyrestrtr> Para93: you don't need to patch your kernel for that.
<Para93> yes if you install the patch
<usser> ikonia: hm, and putting "" around cat makes it only worse :)
<fyrestrtr> run the restricted drivers manager.
<ikonia> usser: yup
<neverblue> kane77, im here to ask questions, not offer explainations to you, sorry
<usser> ikonia: how would one get around it
<Kl4m> usser, ikonia, fever84: that's right. That's why I was writing something else before seeing the cp -r
<fever84> usser did i mention i love u lol
<usser> fever84: :)
<kane77> fyrestrtr, well yeah.. I'm using this script to do more than just set iptables...
<ikonia> usser: a few ways, using awk to insert escape chars, a while loop reading encapsulating the names in speach marks
<Kl4m> for x in `cat mylist.txt`; do; cp "${x}" /destination/; done;
<Para93> why i don't need the patch?
<kane77> neverblue, but what is it you are trying to do?
<fevel> ikonia: How can I remove the oficial jdk I installed through the command sh that I downloaded on sun website?
<ikonia> Kl4m: that still won't work with spaces
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<neverblue> kane77, you dont understand, ill ask someone else
<ikonia> fevel: you'll have to rm it
<austin_> why can't i just go to the pidgin folder? is there a folder for pidgin at all?
<usser> neopsyche: so?
<fyrestrtr> kane77: you should restrict the script to one task only, especially if you are launching it at system boot.
<ikonia> austin_: pidgin folder ?
<Para93> i've yet look there
<ikonia> austin_: there is no pidgin folder
<ganeshhegd1> usser:I installed AWN using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981  but how to run?
<austin_> wait, not pidgin, i meant awn
<Para93> there isn't anithing about my problem
<austin_> i need to get to  ~/.purple/plugins
<usser> ganeshhegd1: sorry i've never used awn i wouldnt know
<neverblue> fyrestrtr, kane77 was initially helping me, if you know more about setting iptables permanently, im all ears
<Para93> *anything
<fyrestrtr> neverblue: iptables-save and iptables-restore
<CapaH> I need to apt-get install ndiswrapper-common on my other computer (one foot away from me) ---- and without doing that, I have no way to get internet access. I have a way to transfer files between the two --- but I dont know what to do in order to make this work. Can anyone help me?
<ember> alsaconf is in what package?
<ikonia> CapaH: download the file and dependecnies and burn onto cdrom
<fyrestrtr> neverblue: you aren't the first person wanting to restore iptable rules on reboot ;)
<acu01> I want to install a wireless 1390 broadcom card in an HP Turion laptop - I use lenny - I cannot even get to modprob
<ganeshhegd1> usser: k..thanx
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Pidgin rocks/I hope they upgrade it without government intervention.
<ganeshhegd1> austin_: u knw abt AWN/
<neverblue> fyrestrtr, obviously, but whats less obvious is your point...
<Jack_Sparrow> Para93: What we are saying is that the bcm43xx do not need what you are trying to do
<austin_> awn?
<kane77> neverblue, use iptables-save and iptables-restore...
<CapaH> ikonia: How do I know the dependencies ?
<axjv> Can anyone help me? My battery refuses to charge, but my laptop can still run on AC.
<neverblue> kane77, your annoying, sorry
<ikonia> CapaH: man apt-get there is an "info" option for packages
<Para93> and how can i use the injection?
<fyrestrtr> CapaH: save the .deb from /var/apt/cache/ on the other computer and run apt-get
<ikonia> axjv: hardware fault
<fyrestrtr> axjv: get a new battery.
<ikonia> fyrestrtr: that will fail as it wants dependencies off the net
<axjv> fyrestrtr: I just got a new battery, and it still works.
<austin_> omfg, this is so annoying. Why can't i just navigate to  wherever ~/.purple/plugins is
<ganeshhegd1> austin_:ya..
<CapaH> ahhhh thank you fyrestrtr thats exactly what I needed
<ikonia> axjv: take it to a computer shop
<xllnk> can anyone help me out with some hibernation/suspend issues i'm having? After suspend mode my wireless connections no longer work, and neither does VPN connections. any ideas?
<CapaH> var/apt/cache
<Jack_Sparrow> axjv: If it acts the same in another os then your charging circuit in the lappy is fried.. not too uncommon..  I have an external charger for one of my lappy
<Para93> ??
<fyrestrtr> austin_: open you home folder, and hit ctrl+h
<Ruuud> Does anybody here know about the fakeraidhowto and grub. I need help configuring grub, stuck for 5 days getting nowhere
<Ubuntu_Rocks> austin: omfg is not tolerated.
<ikonia> Ruuud: grub on fake raid is not worth the effort
<austin_> eh, noting happened
<ikonia> Ruuud: don't use fakeraid
<austin_> oh wai
<fyrestrtr> austin_: wipe the grime off your monitor and look again
<nowshining> ip 146.134.8.125 freezes up network tools in whois and looks diff. then when looked up online - network tools 2.20.0 on Gutsy - can anyone else confirm this?
<austin_> nevermind, i can see it know!
<Para93> how can i use the injection?
<Jack_Sparrow> Para93: What you are doing is not going to help..  Not many people are going to help you break your system
<Ruuud> Ikonia: What should I use instead, I actually do not use windows on that machine...
<CapaH> Two questions: 1) When I do apt-get is there a way to JUST download but not install the files, and #2) Why does it ask for the Ubuntu CD ?
<ikonia> Para93: injection ?
<ikonia> Ruuud: just use a hard disk
<ikonia> Ruuud: you can use linux software raid if you ahve a requirment for raid
<fyrestrtr> nowshining: what tool are you using on it?
<Para93> yes injection..for aircrack..
<ikonia> Ruuud: or buy a quality hardware raid card
<austin_> thanks
<ikonia> Para93: aircrack ?
<Ruuud> Ikonia: You are saying I should not use the raid option at all?
<ikonia> Ruuud: not fakeraid at all, no
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: there is an option in synaptic for download only.. they will be in var/cache/apt/archives
<fyrestrtr> CapaH: yes, and it asks for the cd because you didn't comment out the deb-cdrom line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nowshining> <fyrestrtr i am just going to network tools whois tab and inputting that ip and that's it
<Para93> yes aircrack pack..airodump, aireplay, aicrack
<ikonia> Para93: what does that do ?
<kane77> neverblue, screw you.. get some politeness...
<ikonia> Para93: I've never seen that in the ubuntu repos
<austin_> linux is so complicated :(
<Para93> for the wep crack
<fyrestrtr> nowshining: then it is a problem with your setup.
<Jack_Sparrow> Para93: aircrack is NOT appropiate for this channel
<fever84> usser: i am getting a error... it wont accept cat... does i matter that i am running it in sh ?
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: is it a cracking tool ?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Austin: comples logic usually is.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<nowshining> no every other ip works fine and finished the download <fyrestrtr
<Ubuntu_Rocks> *complex
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: thanks !
<nowshining> of of course the whois info
<fyrestrtr> nowshining: what 'download'?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: for accessing other peoples networks
<austin_> uh, wtf is that supposed to mean?
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: ta
<Para93> sorry i didn't know
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ikonia> austin_: no need for "wtf"
<ember> anyone knows in wich packages cames alsaconf?
<ikonia> !info alsaconf
<ubotu> Package alsaconf does not exist in gutsy
<ikonia> !info alsa
<ubotu> Package alsa does not exist in gutsy
<usser> fever84: the command i gave isnt very good since it doesnt work on files with spaces
<neopsyche> usser: THANKS im so greatful for your help it WORKED!
<ikonia> ughhh
<fyrestrtr> ember: alsa-tools
<nowshining> the whois info example <fyrestrtr - 86.68.106.18 doesn't freeze up network tools
<ikonia> fyrestrtr: thank you
<Ruuud> Ikonia: Can I ask why I should not use the "fakeraid"?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> It means real systems usually have complex logistics to where they bypass useless ness
<ember> fyrestrtr i tried that.
<ikonia> Ruuud: because its a dirty and nasty solution that is rubbish
<fever84> usser the files are just one word
<rooth_> evning folks! I'm trying to fix the broken sundance network driver but each time I reboot it still uses the original module instead of my new one?
<ikonia> Ruuud: the fact that you can't do anything with if for 5 days show's how mess it is
<Para93> this is my output
<Para93> root@andrea-pc:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22# patch -p1 -i bcm43xx-injection-linux-2.6.22.patch
<Para93> patching file drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c
<Para93> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] y
<Para93> Hunk #2 succeeded at 3584 with fuzz 2 (offset 3 lines).
<Para93> Hunk #3 succeeded at 3606 (offset 3 lines).
<ikonia> Para93: not interested
<Para93> Hunk #4 succeeded at 3619 with fuzz 2 (offset 6 lines).
<usser> fever84: use the one that Kl4m suggested  for x in `cat mylist.txt`; do; cp "${x}" /destination/; done;
<Para93> Hunk #5 succeeded at 3915 with fuzz 2 (offset 49 lines).
<fyrestrtr> nowshining: this is not a bug with network tools.
<ikonia> Para93: stop !
<Para93> root@andrea-pc:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22# make modules
<Jack_Sparrow> rooth_: check out blacklist
<Para93>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<Para93> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:107:23: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<Para93> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:108:22: error: sys/stat.h: No such file or directory
<usser> neopsyche: nice,
<Para93> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:109:22: error: sys/mman.h: No such file or directory
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Para93> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:110:20: error: unistd.h: No such file or directory
<fyrestrtr> nowshining: and it is not a problem with the ip.
<rooth_> Jack_Sparrow: okey, just google it?
<Para93> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:111:19: error: fcntl.h: No such file or directory
<Para93> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:112:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<IdleOne> !ops | Para93
<ubotu> Para93: please see above
<Para93> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:113:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<Para93> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:114:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<neverblue> someone please kick him
<Para93> In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.3/include/syslimits.h:7,
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<Para93>                  from /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.3/include/limits.h:11,
<neverblue> thanks
<Ruuud> Ikonia: It has always worked correctly with windows because I got drivers with it? That I cannot set it up in one go might also have something to do with me??
<holzmodem> holzmodem> hi, im searching for an kde/qt based php IDE with auto completition, is there something available?
<usser> neopsyche: if u have spare time bandwidth install other 1d files they contain some useful features for ffmpeg
<nowshining> <fyrestrtr then what is causing only the ip 146.134.8.125 ONLY to freeze up the apps when trying to download whois info
<Kl4m> usser, fever84: Mine doesn't work with spaces in file name either but its closer to the correct solution.
<ikonia> Ruuud: fake raid is a windows thing, hence why it is terrible in linux, but it is a silly solution in general
<fyrestrtr> nowshining: probably the whois server is rejecting your requests, causing a timeout -- which you thing is a 'hang'.
<fyrestrtr> nowshining: most whois servers have such restrictions.
<htown> what's a good program for encoding and burning video files to a dvd?
<usser> Kl4m: oh thats right lol for loop
<neopsyche> usser: thanks man
<ember> fyrestrtr the aptitude show alsa-tools says what tools it installs but alsaconf not included
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: it was ok when drives were 33 or 66 slow, but not now
<neverblue> fyrestrtr, I dont see how using iptables-save helps to 'keep' the iptables rules after a restart, care to explain ?
<usser> fever84: it should not matter if its sh or bash
<usser> fever84: its gotta work
<usser> neopsyche: np
<kondor101> I am having a problem with 7.10 gutsy.  When I minimise a window it disappears.  any idea?
<rooth_> Jack_Sparrow: but I want to use my re-compiled module instead of the one being used at each boot? Can't I include it in the initrd or something ?
<ikonia> neverblue: iptables-save saves the rules to a file, on boot you need a script to useiptable-restore from the file it created
<fyrestrtr> neverblue: iptables has its own place where it saves the rules, assuming you use iptables-save, then you restore them with iptables-restore.
<fever84> thanks ill give it a go
<Kl4m> also, the ";" after "do" shouldn't be there.
<Jack_Sparrow> rooth_: which is why you would blacklist the one you dont want loaded
<nowshining> <fyrestrtr right after i do a search for that particular ip and the tool freezes i am forced to close it out and then when i searh for any other ip it works fine example going here getting the ip fino works fine..  http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=whois&host=146.134.8.125
<hadifarnoud> I accidentally removed my ntfs partition while setup ubuntu, who can I recover it? it was very important data on my ntfs partition,please someone help me here ,please someone tell me it's possible,in my country we didnt have any data recovery lab
<freepenguin> hello
<Ruuud> Ikonia: I know that the cpu is doing the part that the controller should be doing. But enough about how bad it is...
<IdleOne> hadifarnoud: im am sorry to tell you that you probably can not recover that data
<ikonia> hadifarnoud removed, how
<fyrestrtr> hadifarnoud: there are many ntfs restore tools, but you need Windows to run them.
<neverblue> fyrestrtr, then I have to enter a shell and type iptables-restore each time I reboot/logout ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hadifarnoud: it is possible, unless you created another partition over it
<IdleOne> hadifarnoud: was the partition formated?
<ikonia> neverblue: you need a boot script to use iptables-restore
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I saved a file as .jpeg and it saved as .jfif wtf?
<hadifarnoud> yes formatted by ubuntu
<shishirmk> hi
<ikonia> Super-Sonic-Sega: there is no need for "wtf" langauge
<Jack_Sparrow> hadifarnoud: BAd news
<Super-Sonic-Sega> yes there is
<IdleOne> hadifarnoud: :(
<Ayabara> Hey. I have installed Ubuntu on my new ASUS F3Sc, and I have a sound problem (I think). I have to turn the volume almost to max before it's enough to listen to music. My PCM level is on top.
<ikonia> Super-Sonic-Sega: no there isn't this is a family friendly channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Super-Sonic-Sega: Not if you want to stay here
<Super-Sonic-Sega> just how do I make it save as a notmal .jpeg
<Super-Sonic-Sega> or .jpg
<hadifarnoud> it was 60GB and now ubuntu rewritten
<fyrestrtr> Ayabara: did you plug your headphones into the line out jack by mistake?
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: its gone
<Jack_Sparrow> hadifarnoud: It is gone
<Slomo232> WRAARRRR!!! I'm the Tomato Monstahhhhh! WRAARRRR!!!
<Slomo232> WRAARRRR!!! I has the Cookies Tooo! WRAARRRR!!!
<Slomo232> WRAARRRR!!! I'm the Tomato Monstahhhhh! WRAARRRR!!!
<ST47> ...
<IdleOne> hadifarnoud: sorry friend
<ikonia> !ops
<hadifarnoud> oh no :((
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<fyrestrtr> hadifarnoud: did you format it?
<rooth_> Jack_Sparrow: I might be a bit stupid but I don't quite follow you. I get that it won't load the orginal-sundance driver but how do I get it to load my new sundance-driver (same names) and where would I copy my sundance.ko file to ? so that I won't have to do some magic modprobe manually?
<Ruuud> Ikonia: Suppose I have everything set up except for grub. Can you help me even though I have a rubbisch solution right now??
<hadifarnoud> yes formated by ubuntu
<ikonia> Ruuud: what part of "it doesn't work" am I not saying clear to you
<kane77> Jack_Sparrow, what if he meant world taekwondo federation :)
<Ayabara> fyrestrtr, nope. I only have the one jack
<ikonia> Ruuud: trying to make grub work with fakeraid is not worth the effort
<Ayabara> and a mic-one of course
<ST47> ///
<Jack_Sparrow> kane77: You and I know he didnt...
<ST47> ...*
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Video games put you in a low oxygen icosis....no wonder bill gates is rich.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> Why do .jpeg files turn into .jfif if I save them
<kane77> Jack_Sparrow, just joking...
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<fyrestrtr> you can restore files -- but you need another Windows PC and you need to remove the disk and install it as a slave.
<ivan_> hi, i am not able to print to a pdf? i have cup-pdf installed? do i need to configure anything or installe anything else?
<shishirmk> hey what should i have for netbeans as the dependencies??
<fyrestrtr> hadifarnoud: assuming you didn't write to the disk beyond whatever partition ubuntu does -- there is a very *slim* chance you can get your files.
<fyrestrtr> Ayabara: check your channels.
<Ruuud> Ikonia: I understand you, but enough people got it to work. So it can be done? I read in the FakeRaidHowto that linux supports softRaid as well... I suppose the solution wil be equally bad, but should I try this then instead?
<fyrestrtr> ivan_: what program are you using?
<ivan_> matlab
<ikonia> Ruuud don't use fake raid. I don't know how many times I can say that
<hadifarnoud> fyrestrtr :good news
<Super-Sonic-Sega> someone answer me why do .jpeg files save as .jfif
<ikonia> Ruuud Linux software raid is excellent
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I'm about to uninstall Ubuntu
<ikonia> ivan_ well done,
<ikonia> Super-Sonic-Sega ok, thanks for trying it
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: it really will not help much with speed and it can really bite you later..
<nowshining> <fyrestrtr i do not still get why ip 146.134.8.125 would be freezing up did u do a test urself on ur end to see if it's on my end or did u and it worked find on ur end?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ...
<hadifarnoud> I know I can not recover rewirtten part
<ivan_> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> hadifarnoud for the last time, "its gone"
<Ayabara> fyrestrtr, what do you mean by that? I'm a bit new to sound trouble on linux :-)
<Ubuntu_Rocks> super: search stop the laziness.
<ikonia> ivan_ "matlab"
<kane77> Super-Sonic-Sega, what program are you using?
<bluetooth01> do i need some screen app inorder to make vncviewer work? i can connect to the server but no window pops up ever....
<austin_> wow, i'm lovin the customizability of ubuntu :D
<Super-Sonic-Sega> mspaint in wine
<Ruuud> Jack_Sparrow: So you say "no fake raid" as well. But do you also agree with Ikonia that software raid from linux is better?
<ivan_> ikonia: i am using matlab and whant to print? doesn't the cups print the page?
<hadifarnoud> ikonia:but i can recover formatted partition in windows! why can't recover it in linux?
<fyrestrtr> ivan_: you should be able to print from it. Print to a postscript file and then you can convert it to pdf later.
<Jack_Sparrow> hadifarnoud: If you are running on that pc now.. you are adding to the problem, pull the drive and add another as master, the old one as slave
<ivan_> fyrestrtr: but thats the problem i am getting an error message, and when i google it is related to cups
<ikonia> hadifarnoud I can't be bothered, you've over written it with diferent files, not formated it, you've over written it, its gone. If you don't believe me, join ##windows and ask them for help
<Jack_Sparrow> hadifarnoud: You can NOT recover it in windows if you repartition/reformat and install a new os over it
<ivan_> fyrestrtr: "PRinter is not accepting jobs"
<hasse_> if i want to make my gutsy unstable or what it called, how to change my sources.list ?
<ikonia> hasse_: if you can't even figure out how to do it, you shouldn't be doing it
<Ruuud> Jack_Sparrow: You say "no fake raid" as well. But do you also agree with Ikonia that software raid from linux is better?
<hasse_> ikonia: can you help me please ?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> No wonder why the USA is 37th in education and the rest of the world laughs..USA is lazy..and 2 think i am from USA..I stand embarrassed.
<nowshining> can anyone else whois check vea network tools and let me know if it freezes up on them too or is it confirmed it being up on my end with that particular ip?
<fyrestrtr> ivan_: that's the exact error message?
<fyrestrtr> hasse_: you cannot, there is no release available for the next version of ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: I no longer use either.. Why do you feel the need to do so
<ikonia> hasse_ with what ?
<usser> Ubuntu_Rocks: what makes u say this
<ikonia> nowshining log a bug instead of hassling the channel
<hadifarnoud> Guys my partition was 60GB but now ubuntu is only about 5GB, it means i lost 5GB and can not recover but i hope i can recover others
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I have the stats.
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic > Ubuntu_Rocks:
<Ruuud> Jack_Sparrow: because I can partition the drive as one large one
<ikonia> hadifarnoud have you tried to resize it ?
<Sp3c1alK> Hey, Is there a way I can view a log of ubuntu while it's trying to start up?
<Sp3c1alK> Hey, Is there a way I can view a log of ubuntu while it's trying to start up?
<hasse_> okay, i have libmyth.0.20.0 installed, but mythtv needs libmythtv-0.20.2
<Ubuntu_Rocks> k
<fyrestrtr> nowshining: I don't know how else to tell you this, but the IP will not cause network tools to 'freeze'.
<hasse_> but it's not in my repository
<ikonia> Ruuud raid 0 is a waste of time and effort and will cause you pain with corruption at some point, don't bother, buy a big drive
<hadifarnoud> ikonia :yes
<nowshining> <ikonia what i'm just asking for a confirm by others before i do...how am i bugging a support channel like this one
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Just trying to stimulate.
<usser> Sp3c1alK: sure press esc when grub is booting
<fyrestrtr> Sp3c1alK: step 1. stop repeating step 2. disable silent boot.
<bluetooth01> how do i update my RFB protocol? im using 3.8 and i need 4.0
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: then its your fault, re-partition it
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: Drives are too cheap to setup raid just for that..
<Sp3c1alK> what exactuly is GRUB?
<Sp3c1alK> i'm n00b to linux
<uKKeMan_> grub is a bootloader
<usser> Sp3c1alK: and then edit the startup option removing silent
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: Setup a /home on one if you want
<ikonia> Sp3c1alK: grub is the boot loader
<hadifarnoud> ikonia can I recover anything?
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: use the same partitioning tool you used, and re-partition it to the correct size
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: your data is most likley gone though
<uKKeMan_> hadifarnoud: just use testdisk
<nowshining> <fyrestrtr so all i was last asking is that u tried the ip thru network toosl urself and it worked fine right? that's all i'd like to know at this moment
<ivan_> fyrestrtr: "the following error occured during the printing process: printer is not accepting jobs"
<uKKeMan_> its on the gparted livecd
<usser> Sp3c1alK: when comp is booting up keep pressing esc until u see a boot menu
<fyrestrtr> hadifarnoud: there is a 99.5% chance your data is completely unrecoverable.
<Artimus> How can I disable IPV6 for apt-get?  I'm using an ipv6 tunnel on my system; apt-get tries to connect to a mirror with the tunnel and hangs...
<austin_> can i have more than one server connected at once in xchat?
<Sp3c1alK> Alright, when I try to Boot I get something that says mapping something and then just a black screen nothing else
<Sp3c1alK> hopefully the log will help me
<Six_Digits> anybody know how to get conky to run at startup? added it to sessions but it didn't work.
<uKKeMan_> hadifarnoud: it can help copy the data without any active or working partitions to another disk
<Ubuntu_Rocks>  /join xchat
<fyrestrtr> ivan_: hrmm ... that's curious. You could try restarting cups.
<usser> Sp3c1alK: u dont see a splash screen?
<Sp3c1alK> I do get to the splash screen
<Ruuud> Jack_Sparrow: I tested a long time ago (few years) with this exact same system and then there was a difference. But they are now in the "raid controller" I'll have to make it handle them as separate drives, or does that not matter for linux at all?
<Sp3c1alK> and select install or run live cd
<ivan_> fyrestrtr: i tried to reinstall cups but it says that the package is not longer in use
<hadifarnoud> uKKeMan_ it means I can recover my free space (it was my ntfs before)
<Sp3c1alK> and i get that my kernel is trying to load up, and it gets to 100% then says mapping something and then I ge tthe black screen
<fyrestrtr> !find cups
<ubotu> Found: bluez-cups, cups-pdf, cupsddk, cupsddk-drivers, cupsys-driver-gutenprint (and 22 others)
<ikonia> Sp3c1alK: report exact details, or don't bother
<semperfiguy> Sp3c1ialK:  Open up up the /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit it as root, find the line that says:
<ikonia> Sp3c1alK: stuff like "it does sometehing like map" is pointless
<uKKeMan_> hadifarnoud: i didnt follow the whole discussion, but testdisk saved my ass lateley
<fyrestrtr> ivan_: tried cups-pdf ?
<ivan_> fyrestrtr: yes
<fyrestrtr> !info cups-pdf
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: I dont quite understand, do you have a hardware raid controller?
<ikonia> semperfiguy: he's booting the livecd
<ivan_> fyrestrtr: but nothing else
<austin_> how come i can't go to any other servers but this one and a selected list?
<ivan_> !info cups-pdf
<Ruuud> I have a promise fasttrack and the intel ichr5
<bulio> I have an inspiron 1520 laptop, and I find that ubuntu 7.10 crashes a lot on it
<Sp3c1alK> semper: I dont know how to do that?
<ubotu> cups-pdf: PDF printer for CUPS. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-3ubuntu10 (gutsy), package size 42 kB, installed size 256 kB
<ikonia> austin_: in what way
<fyrestrtr> ivan_: I don't use matlab so I can't help you much; only to say that if you cannot print from any other app to that printer, then try filing a bug.
<bulio> nm-applet sometimes freezes up and quits, and it stops my wifi
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: are you dual booting as well?
<Ruuud> Nope
<austin_> i want to go to irc.wyldride.org
<Ubuntu_Rocks> What are U using austin.
<ivan_> ill try another program
<bulio> and occasionaly like just now the whole system crashed
<austin_> but i can't connect
<hadifarnoud> uKKeMan_ how can I get it? it isn't on synaptic
<ikonia> austin_: is it up and running ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: Run them as seperate drives, make one your /home the other for the os
<fyrestrtr> bulio: checked the HCL?
<austin_> yes
<Ubuntu_Rocks> get channel list
<bulio> would AWN + emerald + compiz fusion be doing something?
<jshriver> greetings :)
<ikonia> austin_: no idea
<austin_> i click connect
<bluetooth01> how do i update my RFB protocol? im using 3.8 and i need 4.0 for vnc viewer. i dont want to have to download the enterprise editon...
<bulio> fyrestrtr, HCL?
<uKKeMan_> hadifarnoud: google for gparted LiveCD
<austin_> and it gives me a list to connect to
<Ruuud> Jack_Sparrow: Then I'll have an 120Gb drive for my os??
<jshriver> Happy Thanksgiving to other American's in here :)
<uKKeMan_> or go cgsecurity.org
<hadifarnoud> thx
<fyrestrtr> !hcl > bulio
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: Dont mean to leave you without answers.. but need to go work on dinner
<jshriver> Anyone recommend a good newsgroup program for Linux?
<axjv> Does anyone know the system ID for a Dell E1505? I'm trying to update my BIOS.
<uKKeMan_> hadifarnoud: there youll find a list of livecd including testdisk
<Sp3c1alK> alright
<Ubuntu_Rocks> is it gnome xchat
<jshriver> something that will let me download for offline viewing
<Ruuud> Jack_Sparrow: I'll ask others :P
<grfl> I have a sound problem in kdenlive: I installed it on Feisty. Now, having Gutsy I wanted to have version 0.5, so I dropped the old version and installed it from the repositories. But now I don't have any sound at all. I get this message "SDL failed to open audio: No available audio device". Any idea?
<fyrestrtr> jshriver: thunderbird
<bulio> fyrestrtr, yes I have, all my hardware is supported
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: you wanted to make them into one drive, so why complain about making two smaller ones
<hadifarnoud> uKKeMan_ thanks man,wish me luck
<bulio> core 2 duo T7500 2.2GHZ, 2GB ram, Geforce 8600M GT
<nowshining> <fyrestrtr i'll take that as a NO u didn't test it out on ur end since i get no confirm from no one to test it on their end before I filed a bug report on launchpad altho i know my reports get ignored <fyrestrtr u were of SOME help but not 100% of it 99 more like it thanks anyway
<bulio> intel integrated wireless
<fyrestrtr> bulio: are you running compiz or something else?
<Ruuud> Jack_Sparrow: I complain about 120gb for just my os
<Sp3c1alK> When trying ot use the windows based installer, I get an error saying: Error while trying to initialize bcdedit
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: partition it down
<uKKeMan_> hadifarnoud: good luck, i had reinitiated my whole disk with 5 partitions (ntfs, fat and unix mix)
<bulio> fyrestrtr, compiz fusion, emerald, awn
<ikonia> Ruuud: do what you want, its clear you not interested in anything other than what you want to hear
<Ruuud> Jack_Sparrow: What would be an advisable partitioning? having two 120gb drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: good luck
<hadifarnoud> uKKeMan_ OMG
<Ruuud> Jack_Sparrow: (this is my first time linux :P)
<fyrestrtr> bulio: there lies your problem ;)
<bulio> what?
<bulio> compiz is unstable?
<ikonia> bulio: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: np, give yourself at least 10 gigs for your os and go for it...
<uKKeMan_> hadifarnoud: took 4 hours
<Sp3c1alK> When trying ot use the windows based installer, I get an error saying: Error while trying to initialize bcdedit
<Ruuud> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you
<ikonia> Sp3c1alK wubi is not supported here
<fyrestrtr> bulio: awn is, emerald I have no clue about. You are running 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> wubi is dangerous
<bulio> fyrestrtr, yes
<Sp3c1alK> alright, I'll try looking at the log while installing brb
<hadifarnoud> uKKeMan_ http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd this is it?
<fyrestrtr> bulio: disable awn and emerald and see if you get the same problems.
<Ruuud> Ikonia: You are not reading everything I say right? I was asking about how I should use the smaller separate drives...
<uKKeMan_> hadifarnoud: yeah thats it
<ikonia> Ruuud: but I've told you 10 times, Jack_Sparrow has offered about 10 different solutions
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruuud: We understand you are new...   please avoid raid, partition sep drives any way you like.  Look into having a sep partition for your /home
<Jack_Sparrow> Happy Thanksgiving all....  I will pop in as out as I have time..
<bulio> fyrestrtr, ok
<bulio> but I thought AWN would have no effect on nm-applet
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Ditto Jack g/b/u.
<fever84> whats the command to show the files in a folder please :)
<SuperQ> fever84: ls
<fever84> thanks
<SuperQ> fever84: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<dna_> <3
<SuperQ> fever84: check that one out
<fever84> wow thats sexy thanks
<wac_> can anyone help me please?
<SuperQ> fever84: yea, there are lots of linux command line tips pages out there, that one is good because it shows you how to use ip and tc instead of ifconfig
<wac_> I am a linux newbi
<SuperQ> wac_: just ask your question
<SuperQ> wac_: no need to ask to ask
<Propietario_> hola alguien puede echarme una mano con grub error 17?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> automatix stinks..i have experience.
<wac_> lol
<Ubuntu_Rocks> It ruins your sys..enjoy.
<wac_> umm I want to install codecs
<wac_> like xvid
<wac_> mpeg-4
<Propietario_> could someone in here help with grub error 17?
<SuperQ> Propietario_: I'm sorry, I only speak english
<SuperQ> Propietario_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Propietario_> i do too
<SuperQ> Propietario_: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wac_> mpeg-4?
<wac_> isn't xvid free?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Automatix is linus dpyware.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> spyware
<wac_> I thought mpeg was free to
<fever84> usser got it working thanks guys :) my important files will be save from now on lol
<K-41> Where can i go to get C++ help?
<ikonia> K-41 #c++ ?
<K-41> Ty ikonia
<K-41> At #C++ they don't want to help...
<ikonia> K-41 what do you want this channel to do about it ?
 * N3bunel saluta
<K-41> really nice question...
<ikonia> K-41 no, realistic
<joanki> i took out my totem-mozilla
<joanki> but i want it back
<joanki> how do i get it back?
<ikonia> K-41: what do you want an ubuntu support group to do about your lack of support in #c++ ?
<fever84> try efnet there not much more helpful tho
<joanki> before i typed sudo dpkg -4 totem-mozilla
<joanki> oops -r
<enyc> joanki: -4 ??
<joanki> how do i get it back?
<DShepherd> joanki, install it. apt-get install totem-mozilla
<Ubuntu_Rocks> synapt mozilla totem plugins
<Kl4m> sudo dpkg -i totem-mozilla
<joanki> ubuntu what would be the exact thing to type?
<CapaH> Does anyone here know how to get the Belkin Wireless G Card to work?
<enyc> joanki: hrrm well thats like removed the package ... put the package back in if it is in the current sources
<CapaH> I have ndiswrapper installed just not sure what to do next
<nntyjty-gs> hey, I hasve a question. I used to have an old HP, but i decided to go Ubuntu on it. I put the CD in, and I install Ubuntu, but when I'm done, and I reboot thePC, it asks me for the Ubuntu CD. Any ideas why I'm getting this problem?
<CapaH> I have the Belkin WinXP installation CD
<enyc> Kl4m: will that work?  does that require the .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives or somethincg?   I thought -i needs a .deb file
<joanki> thanks
<joanki> Kl4m,
<Super-Sonic-Sega> whats a weg
<Kl4m> nntyjty-gs: did you remve the cd after reboot
<nntyjty-gs> Bl4m, should I remove it?
<StoneNote> weg = wicked evil grin
<nntyjty-gs> Kl4m*
<K-41> Does anybody here have any knowledge of C++?
<dna_> what's the channel name for desktop effects?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> vlc rules in the total ff plugin..
<joanki> crap
<joanki> it's gone
<joanki> and now vlc has taken over
<joanki> i can't playing streaming songs because vlc says there are no videos
<Ubuntu_Rocks> only if you screwed it up
<Kl4m> nntyjty-gs: The installer asks to remove the cd after install is complete.
<sethk> K-41, sure, but this is probably not the best channel for programming questions
<dna_> nevermind found it :)
<joanki> how can i get back my totem mozilla as my default
<joanki> shall i uninstall vlc?
<nntyjty-gs> I do remove the CD, KL4M. But my question is, why would it ask me for the CD?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I loaded 7.10 with vlc..and i have (0) problems.
<joanki> ugh sometimes linux SO frustrates me
<Kl4m> nntyjty-gs: right when you boot?
<wac_> in the ubuntu-restricted-media is the divx codecs in there because that is the main codec I want??
<nntyjty-gs> Yes.
<nntyjty-gs> Its like, I dont think Ubuntu is installnig right.. :\
<Kl4m> joanki:  mozilla-plugin-vlc should not be installed.
<Kl4m> WHAT asks you for the CD?
<joanki> Kl4m, got it
<joanki> i need to uninstall it then, right?
<nntyjty-gs> Bleh.
<nntyjty-gs> br
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Exactly.loead from install vlc..problem solved
<joanki> Kl4m, i typed this:
<joanki> sudo apt-get uninstall mozilla-plugin-vlc
<joanki> and i got this:
<wac_> in the ubuntu-restricted-media is the divx codecs in there because that is the main codec I want??
<joanki> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<joanki> should it be remove?
<Jordan_U_> nntyjty-gs, What is happening?
<Kl4m> joanki: remove
<Jordan_U_> joanki, Ues
<Jack_Sparrow> purge
<Jordan_U_> *yes
<ADemiG0D> happy turkey day everyone
<Ubuntu_Rocks> synapt mozilla vlc plugins..uninstall
<StoneNote> Kl4m, let me guess: you just loaded Ubuntu, and after the reboot you went in to upgrade and it's asking for your CD again.  That's because there is a line in /etc/apt/sources.list that points to the cd as a program repository.  if you "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and comment out that line, save the file ( Ctrl-O ), exit nano (Ctrl-X), reload your repositories ("sudo apt-get update") you'll cease to see messages from apt or apt based prog
<StoneNote> rams requesting it
<Jordan_U_> wac_, Yes
<ADemiG0D> I'm looking for a good IRC client for ubuntu, any suggestions?
<ADemiG0D> i'm using a java based one right now
<Sopor> Xchat.
<Kl4m> nntyjty-gs: What StoneNote said.
<Gajol> Aften
<ADemiG0D> Xchat then?
<Sopor> You can make it good looking with the transparence.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Even though a reboot is not suggested..do it anyway.
<ADemiG0D> ohh
<Jack_Sparrow> ADemiG0D: konversation   is decent
<Sopor> I made it, and it's not awful.
<ADemiG0D> i was looking at konversation in the repositories
<StoneNote> Jack_Sparrow, my experience with konversation from svn is not too good. and stable had not been updated in a long time last time I tried it, which I guess was about 6 months ago
<Jack_Sparrow> ADemiG0D: It is my choice, easy enough to try
<ADemiG0D> I'm most familiar with Snak on a mac computer, is there anything similiar to that?
<Sopor> Dunno KDE's softs, i'm under gnome.
<Sopor> Hum. No really
<Sopor> +t
<ADemiG0D> eh, if nobody keeps up on konversation and its unstable I'll not bother
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<joanki> which one is the best online media plugin:??? xine, totem, vlc or mplayer
<joanki> which one plays the most types?
<Sopor> I'll see how look snak.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> vlc
<ADemiG0D> yeah I'd say vlc
<Ayabara> anyone else got laptops with Intel HD audio and sound problems on Gutsy? My problem is low sound..
<Ubuntu_Rocks> but you have 2 many codecs sitting in trash
<ADemiG0D> so sopor you'd suggest xchat?
<ADemiG0D> I'll try it out
<lockd> mplayer is more integrated, but vlc plays most everything
<Sopor> Hum, i see.
<ADemiG0D> mplayer seemed to lock up on the majority of the videos i'd try to play
<Jordan_U_> joanki, totem plays almost everything, and it's nice that you can right click ant get the URL of the video itself to play in any other player if needed ( even if it's a URL strangely redirected from a Quicktime movie or something like that )
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Time to reload 7.10 and (only) use vlc as a modem of media..do it and enjoy.
<lockd> does vlc have an equivalent to mencoder?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I have learned.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> yes
<joanki> k
<Sopor> Well, i think Xchat, when you set the channel switcher at anything else that tree, it's about the same
<Sopor> Is "onglet" an english word? oO
<lockd> omelet?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> vlc should be more supported..monetarily.
<ADemiG0D> ohh Sopor, there seems to be different versions of xchat, is there a specific one you'd suggest?
<Sopor> Lol. No.. Onglet.. Well, it's french. I search the english word..
<Sp3c1alK> alright guys..when I took of the splash screen I got these messages...: Kernel alive, Kernel directing mapping tables..Buffer I/O error on device Fd0, logical block
<Ubuntu_Rocks> joanki:  do it 2wice
<Sopor> AdemiGOD : I'm using the 2.8.4
<Sopor> It's pretty stable
<Jack_Sparrow> Sp3c1alK: burn the cd slower  as slow as possible, or try the alt cd
<ADemiG0D> xchat common?
<Jordan_U_> ADemiG0D, "xchat"
<ADemiG0D> ok
<Sp3c1alK> Where is the alt cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> below the others on the download page
<Sopor> Ah.. "Onglets" is "tabs" ( :
<Sp3c1alK> alright I'll try that out
<Ubuntu_Rocks> xchat common gives all
<Sp3c1alK> thanks bbs
<Jordan_U_> ADemiG0D, xchat-gnome is criticised for taking xhat and removing features :)
<Ubuntu_Rocks> exactly jordonU
<ADemiG0D> ahh ok
<CapaH> Does ANYONE here know how to get a Belkin Wireless G to work?
<ADemiG0D> i'm installing right now
<lockd> Jordan_U_: aren't most gnome apps notorious for that?
<lockd> Jordan_U_: kde apps to some extend, as well
<Ubuntu_Rocks> installing common will override it..no worries/.
<Jordan_U_> lockd, ...yes :)
<Jordan_U_> lockd, But you usually don't have such an obvious alternative :)
<lockd> Jordan_U_: but kde still contains a control panel, now most stuff in gnome requires the whole registry editor
<Sopor> Basically, xchat seems to : http ://www. silverex.org/download/xchat.png  but you can make it most beautiful
<lockd> Jordan_U_: oh, you mean use xchat instead, of course
<badkitty> Ello mates
<Sp3c1alK> Does it matter if I have a USB mouse plugged in while trying to install ubuntu? or boot the live cd?
<Sopor> No.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sp3c1alK: it can be a prob
<lockd> kind of annoying you can't do a distro upgrade without upgrading everything- i could care less if wesnoth and quake gets updated
<Sopor> Ah?
<A_DemiGoD> cool
<Sopor> My mouse i payed 3€ ( about 3$ ) works very well.
<A_DemiGoD> xchat seems to work nicely
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Xchat is cool
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Pidgin is coll 2.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> cool
<vemion> is that the exchange rate now? YES! GO AMERICA!
<lockd> Ubuntu_Rocks: it's called that in repo now?
<lockd> Ubuntu_Rocks: it=gaim/pidgin
<Sopor> A_DemiGoD, Yep. The only one i found 'difficult' was the scripts-adding. But, that's not very useful.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> whats that lockd
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ya
<Ubuntu_Rocks> 2.2.2
<A_DemiGoD> I'm not an advanced user really, I just stumbled into an IRC room last night for Demonoid and enjoyed the convos
<lockd> does anyone know of a way to do a minimalist do-release-upgrade? for future reference
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I hope thet improve..it has many likenesses
<Sopor> Is Anyone uses "emesene" instead of pidgin?
<A_DemiGoD> I could see myself frequenting a room like this :P
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Screw aol..it like vista is spyware.
<vemion> lockd, are u using the upgrader or apt-get
<rw> HI all
<Sopor> Hi.
<A_DemiGoD> brb
<vemion> hi rw
<wac_> can someone tell me how to use a master volume control for xubuntu
<wac_> ???
<rw> hi vemion
<amikrop> Does skype support cameras?
<lockd> vemion: you can update distro with apt-get? i've been using aptitude, and done the upgrade with do-release-upgrade
<amikrop> webcams?
<hadifarnoud> is there any good tools for recovering my deleted NTFS on linux? any good livecd?
<c0Ld> is there a way to easily set a boot password with grub? i don't want others to have the ability to boot my computer into safe mode
<Sopor> Hum, good question wac_
<wac_> haha thanks
<wac_> think you can answer for me?
<Sopor> xD
<Ubuntu_Rocks> right click spkr  and preferences.
<vemion> hadifranoud: knoppix
<wac_> wheres speaker?
<wac_> spkr?
<vemion> or backtrack
<Ubuntu_Rocks> botom right
<wac_> I do not see spkr on bottem right
<lockd> vemion: i saw instructions from gnome setup, and "server" setup, so just followed the simpler command line one (since i use KDE)
<wac_> I see a recycling bin
<wac_> thats about it
<A_DemiGoD> is there a way to change the window colors in xchat?
<recon> Is the alternate ISO any smaller than the regular ubuntu ISO?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> system>pref.sound
<A_DemiGoD> i'm in prefs under colors
<lockd> recon: hmm, i didn't think alternate was smaller
<Sopor> Hum, is any icon seeming to a speaker ? Or try to add it on the desktop
<recon> lockd: ok, then.
<bluetooth01> how do you issue a starttls command? evolution+gmail isnt working at the moment. i have all the username/passwords/servers correct just wont connect... what gives? thanks.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> try
<vemion> hmmm, the updater has check boxes next to the updates you can install. Uncheck the ones that you don't want
<ezzieyguywuf> uswsusp says it recquires initramfs to be configured, is this already done in gutsy or do i need to configure it somehow?
<vemion> the best way to be minimal is self discretion
<wac_> okay I know where system is but there is no pref. let alone pref.sound
<Sopor> bluetooth01, Are you sure you taped your username, and not your complete adress?
<bluetooth01> taped?
<vemion> brb
<Sopor> Erf
<c0Ld> is there a way to easily set a boot password with grub? i don't want others to have the ability to boot my computer into safe mode
<sunspec> Ok, so i installed ubuntu and when i got to the desktop it asked me if i wanted to install the ati drivers, i did and then i rebooted, now I have no display. Hoe can i boot back into a vga enabled desktop and revert the driver?
<lockd> bluetooth01: typed
<Sopor> Taped.. that's a french word englished xD
<bluetooth01> before in all the other email apps i used the username is dfkajdsf@gmail.com
<Ubuntu_Rocks> system>preferences>sound,
<A_DemiGoD> text_background
<Sopor> yes, that's not
<wac_> I do not have a prefrences
<A_DemiGoD> hm
<bluetooth01> so evolution is different. gotcha, ill try thanks Sopor
<Rich6619> i'm having trouble connecting ubuntu to the internet with a wireless card can anybody help ? pm me
<Sopor> You must use " dfkajdsf " onlu
<bluetooth01> k thanks
<Sopor> Not the @ and gmail
<ezzieyguywuf> uswsusp says it recquires initramfs to be configured, is this already done in gutsy or do i need to configure it somehow?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> if not..system>control center>sound
<bluetooth01> read a guide that had it wrong aswell
<wac_> no control center either
<J_P> hi all
<A_DemiGoD> hm
<sunspec> does ubuntu have a boot option for vga mode, i need to revert a driver?
<wac_> the only menu I have is applications>system
<Ubuntu_Rocks> systen>preferences>control center.
<wac_> there is no prefrences in the system menue
<sunspec> i have no display but i hear the startup wav file
<Ubuntu_Rocks> go to control center
<wac_> setting manager maybee?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> no
<Ubuntu_Rocks> maybe
<Ubuntu_Rocks> try
<Jerem2> i just installed ubuntu and i have a quick question about harddrive space
<J_P> People, I have one sony vaio VGN-SZ680 and I install ubuntu 7.10. But ubuntu are using only 50% of battery. It have about many hours charging and max is 50%. Applet on gnome show 50% only too. Any conf, any idea ?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> did u install gnome?
<wac_> no
<wac_> xubuntu
<wac_> off live cd
<hadifarnoud> is there any good tools for recovering my deleted NTFS on linux? any good livecd? i overwirtten on my ntfs partition
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ah..i have no explanations then..sorry.
<bluetooth01> still getting the same error Sopor
<wac_> oh you do not know about xubuntu?
<Sopor> Erf
<Jerem2> on my fresh ubuntu install, it says my harddrive is using 10gb of space, yet when i look at all the files on the harddrive only 3gb are being used....why is this??
<Ubuntu_Rocks> no
<wac_> ohh well thanks for trying man
<GizmoQ2k> Hello verybody
<Jerem2> 10gb seems like a lot of space to be used for a very fresh ubuntu install
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Am in transition..will do.
<Sopor> What's the error?
<lockd> xubuntu is just ubuntu set up "minimally" with xfce
<wac_> you know a better linux version I should install??
<Ubuntu_Rocks> no .
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ,
<IdleOne> Jerem2: the partition is 10gb that used part is 3gb
<Jerem2> no it says maximum size 150gb, used 10gb
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Patients is a virtue none the matter.
<lockd> wac_: a better minimalist distro?
<IdleOne> Jerem2: strange I dont know then
<Jerem2> i can send a screen if youd like
<wac_> yes that has a sound control
<Ubuntu_Rocks> linux for dummies has no ctl pannel...lol
<wac_> lol
<GizmoQ2k> does anyone have experience with dmraid?
<wac_> I love linux but I might go back to windows if I cannot figure how to use this I looked for 3 hours last night for sound control all over the web and found nothing
<wac_> this is my last resort
<wac_> I do not like bugging people for such newbish help but I cannot find anything
<Ubuntu_Rocks> install Ubuntu gnome.and....enjoy.
<lockd> wac_: you can install esd, or artsd on most distros
<lockd> wac_: use Gnome if you want easy
<Ubuntu_Rocks> even the browser is phisher price.
<wac_> *sigh
 * wac_ sighs
<lockd> wac_: install Gnome if you want it easier. sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<wac_> okay
<Ubuntu_Rocks> For beginners./Install Ubuntu/Install browser java/Install flash/Install vlc/Enjoy...nothing out does a it.
<Sopor> Damn.. Evolution won't work.
<lockd> never ever heard of gobuntu
<wac_> thank you for help guys
<Sopor> I'll killall him >_
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wac..g/b/u.
<tzfardea> hey, how can i convert shn file to mp3?
<wac_> when I am not a noob maybee I can help people to haha
<wac_> g/b/u?
<badkitty> wac_ know nada about the sound .. mine just worked
<Ubuntu_Rocks> u will wac..in time.
<wac_> well mine works to
<wac_> but it is really really low
<wac_> and I turned it up all the way in my program
<badkitty> wac_ is it USB?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> u using lappy wac
<wac_> yea
<radoen> hello
<Ubuntu_Rocks> k
<badkitty> wac_ yah to which?
<wac_> yea to lappy
<subpar> so I'm trying to install network services, and when I do it says I need to fix broken packages first
<Kl4m> What do you recommend for calendar and alarms on Ubuntu, besides Evolution please.
<wac_> no my sound is not usb
<Ubuntu_Rocks>  i am not experienced in that area/sorry.
<radoen> i've a problem whit ati properly driver on my gusty who can help me?
<subpar> but when I go to package manager, nothing is broken
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Tune in tomorow wac.
<Kl4m> subpar: apt-get -f says something?
<badkitty> wac_ cause I did have problems with my usb sound thingy... it was all the way up and I had to use headphones to hear anything... but my hardware sound card just worked.
<wac_> I am installiong the regular ubuntu desktop right now
<subpar> hold on
<Ubuntu_Rocks> U will have many that can help U
<A_DemiGoD> colors
<DElCoco> someone who knows compiz windowmatching plz help
<Jack_Sparrow> Kl4m: check into sunbird from mozilla
<ArthurArchnix> Kl4m: Well, if you use thunderbird and firefox you might want to look into sunbird.. or whatver its' called now. It integrates with google calendar too.
<radoen> my system crash when I try to play to an OGL game I need help
<subpar> Kl4m, when I do apt-get -f it just brings up the help information on apt-get
<twoshadetod> Greets gang, I have a MS wireless USB optical Mouse, last night it just stopped working - to make it worse I searched google and found about 2-3 pages of people having the exact problem with no fix...... Has anyone had this problem, and defeated it?
<wac_> s
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wac: g/b/u..god bless you.
<twoshadetod> lsusb shows the mouse installed
<wac_> ohh
<wac_> haha thanks
<ArthurArchnix> subpar: I think the command is "sudo apt-get install -f"
<fyrestrtr> subpar: go to synaptic and check the broken packages filter.
<wac_> you to rocks thanks for trying!
<Ubuntu_Rocks> t/y
<Sopor> or -fix--errors
<wac_> I will find something out I guess I am pretty resourcefull and I hate windows with almost a passion
<subpar> fyrestrtr, yeah I did that, and it showed up none
<wac_> so I am bound and destined to get linux working
<Kl4m> subpar: apt-get install --fix-broken
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wac: keep the fight.many good things await U...enjoy.
<Kl4m> -f = --fix-broken
<Sopor> yes.. the -- before
<wac_> after I unstall the ubuntu-desktop do you know how I would switch from xubuntu to ubuntu? anyone?
<Sopor> Ok.
<Sopor> Didn't know
<nntyjty-gs> Okay, so I'm currently installing ubuntu Server on my HP. it came to step 5 of 6. Its "Preparing Mount Points" There are 4  Columns and are as followed. Mount Point | Size | Partition | reformat. The onyl thing i can click on is the mount point, as there is NOTHING on the size column, on partition there is a box that I can click on, but nothing happens, and there is a sqyare on the Reformat? Box. I cant click "Forward". any he
<mario> schweiger
<Jack_Sparrow> twoshadetod: sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse            is how I restart mine...   also check your xorg and see what it says about your mouse
<subpar> alright I did that, I'm gonna see if I can install network services
<IdleOne> wac_: you log out and select seesion on the login screen
<wac_> ohhhhh
<IdleOne> *session
<wac_> that easy eh?
<IdleOne> wac_: yeah
<Ubuntu_Rocks> All I would know wac..is install it 2wice to ensure the drive is fully erased.
<wac_> haha
<wac_> sweet
<IdleOne> wac_: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<subpar> nah, it says I still have broken packages when I try to set up network services
<Jordan_U_> wac_, Tryin to shred files?
<wac_> your mother was a hampster and your father smelt of elder berry!! no go away or I will taunt you a second time!
<wac_> I have xubuntu
<Jordan_U_> subpar, What happens when you do "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<wac_> I want ubuntu
<subpar> Jordan_U_, nothing
<nntyjty-gs> Okay, so I'm currently installing ubuntu Server on my HP. it came to step 5 of 6. Its "Preparing Mount Points" There are 4  Columns and are as followed. Mount Point | Size | Partition | reformat. The onyl thing i can click on is the mount point, as there is NOTHING on the size column, on partition there is a box that I can click on, but nothing happens, and there is a sqyare on the Reformat? Box. I cant click "Forward". any he
<wac_> so I did sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Ubuntu_Rocks> do as i said wac...enjoy.
<IdleOne> wac_: so install ubuntu-desktop and then logout like I said
<wac_> I am on it ;)
<wac_> have to install it first
<IdleOne> niow!
<wac_> shred files?
<IdleOne> now also lol
<subpar> it might not be on my side though
<Ubuntu_Rocks> do it 2wice.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> the buffer remembers
<Alyx|BB> hello
<IdleOne> so is 2wice easier to type then twice?
<wac_> lol
<Sopor> Lol
<IdleOne> leet type is lame
<Jordan_U_> subpar, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomedapper
<Kl4m> nntyjty-gs: Server install? click?
<IdleOne> I mean 1337
<Jordan_U_> subpar, Wait, that's dapper
<Tomatix> A quick question; Is it possible to have any other sources to install Ubuntu from? My laptop's CD-rom is totally broke...
<nntyjty-gs> Yes, KL4M
<nntyjty-gs> I went back.
<beertank> my eth0 seems to grab inet6 address is there anyway to make it grab ipv4 address?
<nntyjty-gs> maybe i made a mistake
<shishirmk> hey how to install jdk 6.0 for ubuntu
<Jordan_U_> subpar, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome For 7.10
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Making your sys install stupid is an attribute.
<IdleOne> !SOURCES | Tomatix
<Sopor> Yesterday, i wrote my lessons in l337 ( :
<ubotu> Tomatix: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nntyjty-gs> I have the question "How do you want to partition the disk?"
<subpar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45488/
<nntyjty-gs> With option "Manually edit Partition Table"
<subpar> that's what it says when I tried to install samba in terminal
<paul_> Hi. I've some trouble with Gnome. It doesn't start correctly. Nautilus seems to work (icons are visibly on the desktop), but panel is not displayed, and the CPU becomes crazy (100% usage). gnome-panel, gnome-volume-manager and gnome-settings use all the cpu.
<nntyjty-gs> I only have one answear, so I'ma click "next"
<wac_> jordan_u_: what do you mean trying to shred files?
<Jordan_U_> !install | Tomatix
<ubotu> Tomatix: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DShepherd> !install
<nntyjty-gs> And then, it says "No devices detected"
<DShepherd> darn
<shishirmk> hey how to install jdk 6.0 for ubuntu
<Tomatix> thank you, will have a look.
<nntyjty-gs> i can click "Forward"
<Alyx|BB> hey guys is there a way to remove a desktop enviorment totaly? Or is it best to install the desktop from scratch?
<nntyjty-gs> But.
<nntyjty-gs> Then it goes back to the windows I'm stuck on.
<IdleOne> oh sorry Tomatix I misread your question
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wc don't ostracize yourself.
<paul_> You can take a look at the xsession errors here: http://www.mozbox.org/pub/bug_ubuntu/
<IdleOne> DShepherd: :)
<Jordan_U_> wac_, nvm, I must have misunderstood
<paul_> any ideas ?
<wac_> okay
<DShepherd> IdleOne, yeah, slow fingers :-)
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Scrape your HD
<wac_> ostracize myself? what is that!?
<wac_> sounds crazy
<Ubuntu_Rocks> slf inflicted
<shishirmk> JDK6.0 how to install??
<Jordan_U_> wac_, What *are* you trying to do :) ?
<wac_> ohhh
<wac_> turn up my sound
<wac_> lol
<Sopor> paul_ I had the same problem earlier.. I did a remove and i reinstalled all gnome. : / And it worked. But it's pretty brutal.
<wac_> hahahahaha
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ol
<Jordan_U_> shishirmk, install sun-java6-jdk
<subpar> aha, I figured it out
<subpar> I hopes
<shishirmk> the same??
<paul_> Sopor: with a --purge ?
<subpar> yeah I got it, :)
<Jordan_U_> wac_, You tried alsamixer?
<Sopor> did a remove... or removed : / Easier..
<shishirmk>  Jordan_U_:is it in synaptic??
<Sopor> Yes.
<Sopor> with a purge
<Jordan_U_> shishirmk, Yes
<wac_> no, I have not herd of it
<Ubuntu_Rocks> just do the install 2wice to ensure buffer is erased and install is complete.
<Sopor> that's might be your conf which screw all gnome
<Jordan_U_> wac_, In a terminal run "alsamixer" and raise the volume on all of the channels
<twoshadetod> Greets gang, I have a MS wireless USB optical Mouse, last night it just stopped working - to make it worse I searched google and found about 2-3 pages of people having the exact problem with no fix...... Has anyone had this problem, and defeated it?   <update> plugging a corded usb opctical mouse works, it aint batteries I changed them out very very weird - but works
<wac_> what folder do I run it from the root?
<spenrok> Hi dunno if i am in the right bit but, can anyone recommend a decent video editing software for ubuntu
<Jordan_U_> wac_, Doesn't matter
<wac_> okay will try thnx
<Ubuntu_Rocks> lo have fun with codec.
<Jordan_U_> spenrok, What level of proffesionality?
<Sopor> spenrok, try the ubuntu official video, with mandela ?
<paul_> Sopor: It is. If I use another user, it works fine. So I've tried to remove my conf files, it works for a time, but after playing with gnome during some times, the problem come back
<SoundChaser> twoshadetod, I've seen similar weird things...  Sometimes you have to reset the reciever and the mouse at the same time...at least I had to with my Dynex mouse/keyboard
<paul_> Sopor: is there a meta package to remove all gnome ?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I'M not as thunk as you drunk I am.
<deadpanda> Just wondering if anyone knows of a tool to draw/model petri nets in Gutsy?
<wac_> JORDAN YOU FREAKIN ROCK MAN!!!!!!
<Sopor> paul_ when you do a sudo top, what is in front?
<wac_> HELL YEA!!!
<wac_> w00t w00t!!!!
<wac_> I got to remember that one
<paul_> Sopor: http://www.mozbox.org/pub/bug_ubuntu/top.txt
<wac_> AHHH HAHAHA
<Sopor> paul_ I think so, but you must do this in rescue terminal, i think
<spenrok> hi jordan anything that is similar to adobe premiere but better than movie maker
<wac_> thanks man
<Ubuntu_Rocks> now try all ff browser codec
<wac_> you know how long I was searching for that one word last night!?
<paul_> Sopor: gnome-settings, gnome-panel and gnome-volume-manager
<Jordan_U_> wac_, np :)
<Kl4m> spenrok: Only video editor I know of is Kino, there must be others
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, someone uses amuled?
<paul_> Sopor: sorry ?
<Sopor> paul_ Yes, i think gnome is the main, and others are dependenties, but ask to anyone else, i won't make you ubuntu down.
<paul_> np :)
<deadpanda> Hmm, if a synaptic search is anything to go by, there isn't one :( Guess I'll settle for an FSM
<john_priest> does anyone happen to know the command to activate gnome screen saver?
<Sopor> Doh..
<Sopor> My cpu is to 100 % too oO
<wac_> jordan one more time with the command please
<Sopor> wth?
<wac_> alaise
<Ubuntu_Rocks> 2 hot
<wac_> I am gooing to put it in a txt file
<Jordan_U_> wac_, alsamixer
<wac_> haha thnx
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wac_, In a terminal run "alsamixer" and raise the volume on all of the channels
<Sopor> oO That was the " top " command Oo
<Sopor> Neird..
<Rich6619> can anybody help me with connecting to the internet. When i start ubuntu it says there a restricted driver "intel(R) pro/wireless 3945 network connection driver for linux)
<wac_> :P thanks rocks
<eli_> hi everyone happy thanksgiving
<Jordan_U_> Rich6619, Is the driver enabled?
<Sopor> Rich6619 Don't care. It did it to me too, but you haven't to install it.
<Rich6619> yes
<dipper> Hi! I'm trying to install Skype through automatix... doesn't it work? i used this: http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<Sopor> Have you a HP pavilion?
<Rich6619> it's picking up my router
<Jordan_U_> !automatix | dipper
<ubotu> dipper: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Rich6619> yes i do
<deadpanda> dipper: automatix :(
<eli_> how do i make gdesklets run by default?  i know i need to add the command "gdesklets" in Sessions, but i forget what variables i should put behind the command
<Rich6619> up in the taskbar thing it shows the sigmal
<Sopor> So, don't pay attention.
<eli_> *on startup
<wac_> how do I see how much room is avalible on my HD?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I still recomend an install to do it right/Work arounds take time and space.
<dipper> deadpanda: why :( ? it's no good?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> may be in pernicious.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> im
<Sopor> eli_ none, i think. I put " gdesklets" alone, and it works well
<Tarkus> just curious. what would differ in the jobs a linux developer would be eligible for versus a windows dev?
<kane77> wac_, df -h
<eli_> thx Sopor
<wac_> in kernal?
<Sopor> Welcome
<john_priest> Does anyone by chance know if there is a command to launch the screen saver without waiting for it to activate?
<kane77> wac_, you mean terminal?
<john_priest> please... X_x
<wac_> i mean terminal
<Jordan_U_> dipper, Just use the .deb file from skype's site: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<wac_> haha yea
<Sopor> Lol.
<kane77> wac_, yes
<Ubuntu_Rocks> loU r terminal  j/k
<wac_> lol
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<Ubuntu_Rocks> work arounds are bandaids..enjoy.
<Sopor> john_priest, Try to put the time's screensaver configuration to 1 min.
<Jordan_U_> john_priest, There is.
<fyrestrtr> try gnome-screensaver
<Ubuntu_Rocks> And in time prove nothing.
<dipper> Jordan_U_: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-core" Do I need to update something or is this supposed to happend? =)
<wac_> okay I am going to rack your brains this time
<wac_> anyone know how I can stream video from my linux box to my 360?
<john_priest> ohhhh it seems it was simple ^^
<Ubuntu_Rocks> racke me i am racker man
<Jordan_U_> dipper, What verion of Ubuntu are you using? 7.10?
<john_priest> thanks anyhow guys
<Ubuntu_Rocks> loo
<john_priest>  gnome-screensaver-command -a
<john_priest> ^^
<uKKeMan_> anybody can speak .sk here?
<Kallita82> Hello... Can anyone read me?
<dipper> Jordan_U_: yeah 7.10
<wac_> kall I hear you
<Sopor> Kallita82, Yes
<Kallita82> I am from Chile and it's the first time that I use this chat
<wac_> well read...
<Kallita82> Thaks SOpor
<Jordan_U_> dipper, It should be available
<Kallita82> I am driving myself crazy here jejeje
<Jordan_U_> dipper, Do you have any internet repositories enabled?
<kritzstapf> hi, when i click the "shutdown"-button in the gnome panel nothing happens and i cant click any buttons or use keystrokes anymore
<Sopor> Kallita82, Congratulations xD
<kritzstapf> whats wrong?
<Kallita82> Can I ask you something sopor?
<Kallita82> thanks sopor...
<wac_> you think it can be done rocks?
<Sopor> Kallita82,  Of course.
<Jordan_U_> dipper, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Ubuntu_Rocks> loo Explain.
<Kallita82> Well... can I be in more than just one channel? and what channel is this? Sopor
<wac_> to stream music and video from my linux box to my xbox 360?
<Sopor> Kallita82, Of course you can. Here, it's the ubuntu channel, in freenode server. You can go in other channels, and other servers.
<soblivion_70> Kallita82: you can.....you can be on more than 1 server as well
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I cant.
<sfreak> how can I prevent totem from autostarting when I put in a movie DVD?
<wac_> you can't or have not tried?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I have seen it explained but I did not retain.
<Kallita82> oh... thanks so much... I am a newbie with linux and Ubuntu... and I am learning as fast as I can... thanks Sopor  and soblivion_70
<dipper> Jordan_U_: uhmm.. I've got nothing checked in "ubuntu software". Third party I've only got an automatix address.
<wac_> okay thought I would ask ;)
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I am honest.
<Sp3c1alK> Alright, Jack_Sparrow good idea about burning it slower
<Ubuntu_Rocks> vista is adjar.
<soblivion_70> sfreak: go to System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wac
<dipper> Jordan_U_: I guess I need to add something in "Third-Party Software"?
<sfreak> hiya, thanks!
<Sp3c1alK> I got to the live CD desktop, and installed Ubuntu to my partition. Now I can't boot into the desktop, it gives me options to poot into it
<soblivion_70> sfreak: change it there
<Sp3c1alK> it gives me options to boot into*
<DivideZer> someone know about open source js debuger ?
<sfreak> got it, thanks for the quick help
<Sp3c1alK> and ubuntu is one of them, but it's just a black screen
<Jordan_U_> dipper, No, you just need main checked
<neopsyche> is xchat gui for gnome?
<Ubuntu_Rocks>  Please remember to recycle your Micro$oft products to your nearest local green box receptacle: This has been a public service announcement.
<neopsyche> or only command
<neopsyche> ?
<Jordan_U_> dipper, Right now it looks like you don't even have the defaults enabled for some reason
<Ubuntu_Rocks> last resort
<dipper> Jordan_U_: ok.. strange =) not my fault :P
<soblivion_70> neopsyche: it works great in gnome
<toresn> how do i prevent 'sound juicer" from starting up when inserting a cd ?
<toresn> (audio cd)
<dipper> Jordan_U_: it works now thnx for the help!
<soblivion_70> toresn: go to System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<Jordan_U_> toresn, System -> Preferences -> Removable media ( or something like that )
<Jordan_U_> dipper, np
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I am tired therefore I am
<eeeandrew> I've been trying to get a script to run.Its called cleanlit.sh and works with a program called "clit12". I got it on the forum page entitled "Ebook .lit reader for linux" its meant to display a .lit ebook file in a web browser page but I can't seem to make it work...does anyone know how to make it run?
<Propietario_> THE FILE /BOOT/GRUB/STAGE1 NOT READ CORRECTLY ??
<Sp3c1alK> Alright so now I"m trying to boot into ubuntu, when it gives me the list of options of which OS to boot into, but now when I boot into it I just get the black screen. If I choose the recovery, I get all the way to a console where it says :Desktop->Kevin (or something like that) how can I boot to the desktop?!
<Ayabara> where can I find a font on my system that I can copy to subfont.tff in .mplayer?
<grindcore> ikonia hi
<Jordan_U_> Ubuntu_Rocks, Or do you just think you are? ;)
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I am.
<toresn> soblivion_70, Jordan_U_ : tnx!
<grindcore> ikonia can u help me with one problem with ubuntu install and after install,... ?
<wac_> I think I found out how rocks
<Jordan_U_> Ubuntu_Rocks, I think, therefore I am. But I don't thin *poof*
<Sp3c1alK> Alright so now I"m trying to boot into ubuntu, when it gives me the list of options of which OS to boot into, but now when I boot into it I just get the black screen. If I choose the recovery, I get all the way to a console where it says :Desktop->Kevin (or something like that) how can I boot to the desktop?!
<marx2k> does anyone ever just get a fully scrambled picture when playing back avi's?
<mazaredo> hi room
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I have seen Jordon_U seek many professions to which he now does as such..hopefully correct fully.
<soblivion_70> marx2k: are you using compiz?
<marx2k> soblivion_70: I have it installed but it is turned off
<wac_> okay one more question, if I install something and it does not show up on my programs menue how do I get to it?
<soblivion_70> marx2k: what video card? and do you have all the codecs installed?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wac..practice is joyful...enjoy.
<wac_> lol
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<J_P> Hey all. I need one help here!!  I have one sony vaio VGN-SZ680 and I install ubuntu 7.10. But ubuntu are using only 50% of battery. It have about many hours charging and max is 50%. Applet on gnome show 50% only too. Any conf, any idea ?
<marx2k> soblivion_70: GeForce 6800XT, and yes
<wac_> I take it your getting sick of my questions
<pan> Hey, how does one set nm-applet from manual config to auto-config?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> no u   r
<soblivion_70> marx2k: what player are you using?
<marx2k> sobliv: you name it, im using it.. mplayer, kaffeine, vlc...
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I like U wac.
<wac_> I think your a character to man
<Ubuntu_Rocks> U have guts in the wrong place.
<Sp3c1alK> Alright so now I"m trying to boot into ubuntu, when it gives me the list of options of which OS to boot into, but now when I boot into it I just get the black screen. If I choose the recovery, I get all the way to a console where it says :Desktop->Kevin (or something like that) how can I boot to the desktop?!
<null> Question:  In 7.10 I blacklisted rtl8180 and rtl818x but they're still loading by modprobe at boot.
<wac_> okay well do not use my computer to put a country in communication black out okay
<Klick__> hey all, can anyone tell me which file I would edit to make it so my CPU only scales on battery mode, not AC power?
<soblivion_70> marx2k: and all avi files do the same thing?
<marx2k> sobliv: Yep. looks like a green screen sort of or bar code
<grindcore> can someone help me with install ati driver to the install of ubuntu ?
<pan> Anyone?  Setting nm-applet to auto-configure instead of manual-config.  Can't figure it out.  Help!
<m1r> grindcore, google for envy
<Jordan_U_> pan, System -> Administration -> Networking, turn on "roaming mode"
<sproingie> hm.  i'm running compiz and my window decorations disappear on me randomly
<pan> Thank you!
<yago> can someone help me with install SWT?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Terminal is an app to which is a terminal to correct..installing wrong apps and relying on terminal to correct is not only ludicrous/but is temp....enjoy.
<pradeep> how do I disable compiz automatically when I start I game?
<wac_> heres an easy one and I can find out the rest...what is the default instalation foulder?
<sproingie> the close/max/min buttons don't render.  still there, but they don't appear
<dkulchenko> Some programs and games do not load on my new Ubuntu system. I click on the program in the menu, but nothing happens. If I enter the program into the terminal, what happens is that it just shows as if it is doing something, nothing happens, and it does not return to the terminal prompt unless I press Ctrl-C. I am fairly experienced with Linux, but I don't know what is going on.I recently switched from Fedora to Ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> pradeep: start the game in another X server without gnome on it.
<wac_> Ubuntu__Rocks: heres an easy one and I can find out the rest...what is the default instalation foulder?
<wac_> folder
<fyrestrtr> dkulchenko: please elaborate on 'some'
<retour> ! boot options
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot options - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m1r> wac_ ; /
<Ubuntu_Rocks> secret..i cant tell..can U?
<retour> ! boot parameters
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot parameters - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wac_> okay
<retour> ! boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pradeep> fyrestrtr, will I able to switch between xservers when in-game using Alt+f* keys?
<wac_> thanks
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Remember 2wice.wac?
<eeeandrew> I've been trying to get a script to run.Its called cleanlit.sh and works with a program called "clit12". I got it on the forum page entitled "Ebook .lit reader for linux" its meant to display a .lit ebook file in a web browser page but I can't seem to make it work...does anyone know how to make it run?
<wac_> yea
<Ubuntu_Rocks> k
<fyrestrtr> !msg | retour
<ubotu> retour: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<wac_> eisier than twice
<grindcore> m1r ok, and i have one more question - after install of ubuntu - i everytime finish at the boot sector loading - if i have turn on my broadcom wireless card - is slowly coming about 5times ''cannot load files''   or if turn of this card - jsut stop and dont doing nothing,.. any ideas about this ? thx for help
<Klick__> hey all, can anyone tell me which file I would edit to make it so my CPU only scales on battery mode, not AC power?
<soblivion_70> marx2k: I've had the same type of behavior, usually just restarting the xserver would fix it, but I suspect that you've done that
<dkulchenko> fyrestrtr: i can't determine which ones. all kde programs work. supertux does NOT work, neither do maelstrom, Frozen Bubble, armagetron, etc.
<Propietario_> the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.  need some help
<wac_> easier
<Ubuntu_Rocks> do it right the 1rst time
<Propietario_> the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.  need some help
<marx2k> soblivion_70: nope, havent tried to restart yet
<marx2k> may as well try that now
<dkulchenko> fyrestrtr: all strictly gnome games work, firefox works, calculator works, etc. etc.
<marx2k> brb
<fyrestrtr> dkulchenko: sounds like a problem with your graphics.
<m1r> grindcore: boot without card, then start it when u in desktop
<fyrestrtr> dkulchenko: glxinfo | grep direct
<pradeep> fyrestrtr, thanks I'll give it a try
<sproingie> seems my window button controls disappear on my active window, they reappear on background windows
<Ubuntu_Rocks> dkulchenko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Propietario_> the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.  need some help
<Ayabara> where are my fonts located on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Propietario_: stop repeating.
<tunay> exit
<sproingie> should i use a theme manager other than emerald?  it seems to be kind of buggy
<grindcore> m1r but this happening straight after install - i've never been on the desktop of ubuntu,...
<dkulchenko> fyrestrtr: oasted at: http://nopaste.ch/e0ff49d1158fc1a.html
<dkulchenko> pasted
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: what's wrong with the default manager?
<m1r> grindcore: are u sing live cd or alternate ?*
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wac: still with me?
<retour> fyrestrtr: Hey firestarter (would it be better that way?) what U trying to tell me?
<kaukse> Hi !
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: it didn't seem to actually give me any themes when i started using compiz
<Propietario_> fyrestrtr: ok could please help me with this mess
<kaukse> I can't get jackd to run on boot on Ubuntu gutsy, kernel 2.6.22-rt
<dkulchenko> Ubuntu_Rocks: but what does a firewall hav to do with it?
<kaukse> If I sudo it to my normal user, i get : cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 10) [for thread -1208116544, from thread -1208116544] (1: Operation not permitted)
<kaukse> If I run it as root, it quits immediately after starting with no message
<Not_Sure> Hello to all members of the channel. I am trying to install ubuntu on harddrive that was split into two primary partitions, one was dedicated to ntfs and the other was unallocated. However, partition manager fails to detect any partitions and indicates that the whole drive is unallocated. I would be glad if somebody could help me. Thank you in advance.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> fire starter is a manager of ip tables.
<Jordan_U_> sproingie, You are probably using compiz's window decorator and not Emerald then
<kaukse> If I launch it manually after boot, no problem !
<fyrestrtr> dkulchenko: what video card do you have?
<dkulchenko> sis
<grindcore> m1r just normal ubuntu 7.10 i386
<kaukse> I even tried putting order 99 in rc2.d (originally I put order 35), but it doesn't change anything....
<ganeshhegde> how to give some attractive look to the folders?
<kartofelek> hello everybody
<m1r> grindcore: so live cd ?
<eeeandrew> no takers for my problem? I think its just me doing it wrong cause I'm very new to ubuntu. I've been trying to get a script to run.Its called cleanlit.sh and works with a program called "clit12". I got it on the forum page entitled "Ebook .lit reader for linux" its meant to display a .lit ebook file in a web browser page but I can't seem to make it work...does anyone know how to make it run?
<fyrestrtr> dkulchenko: you can't run games that require direct rendering (like tuxracer) because your card doesn't support it. There might be drivers available for it, check the restricted drivers manager, but I doubt.
<dkulchenko> fyrestrtr: it's a sis. but it all worked until a week ago when i forcibly killed a game using kill.
<m1r> grindcore: u first boot into desktop and then u install ?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> win games?
<dkulchenko> linux games
<grindcore> whats the different between livecd and alternate ? no i install straight from boot and install in text mode
<Ubuntu_Rocks> U r on your own as I am concerned.
<sproingie> Jordan_U_: i tweaked it with emerald tho.  is emerald the standard way of packaging compiz themes or is there something builtin?  i'm not entirely happy with emerald anyway.
<dkulchenko> thanks all
<wac_> be back later all thanks for the help I appreciate it
<multiverse> Morning
<Not_Sure> I would like to reiterate my problem just in case if my description got lost amidst the rest of communication. I am trying to install ubuntu on harddrive that was split into two primary partitions, one was dedicated to ntfs and the other was unallocated. However, partition manager fails to detect any partitions and indicates that the whole drive is unallocated. I would be glad if somebody could help me. Thank you in advance.
<wac_> keep jammin rocksQ!
<genesis> hey after nine hours my machine froze, would you all guess overheating?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> u need  to go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525998
<fyrestrtr> grindcore: the alternate does not provide a linux system to try out. Its a strict installer. Alternate also has other options for custom installs.
<fyrestrtr> Not_Sure: how did you partition the drive?
<hamish> Hello
<hamish> I need help with my screen resolution.
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | hamish
<ubotu> hamish: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hamish> I cannot get a refresh rate higher than 60Hz even though my monitor supports up to 120Hz
<KB3LLM> anyone here run ubuntu on a dell XPS m1710? How's it run? Particularly ubuntu-studio?
<hamish> thanks.
<liddan> Ubuntu is doing a Windows on me.. " If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system." How do I disable this function so I can run the files normally? I dont want my computer to babysit me.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> loo
<Not_Sure> fyrestrtr: I split it into two partitions: one ntfs and the other unallocated. Then I installed Windows XP. Now I am trying to install ubuntu. However, the installer indicates that the entire drive is unallocated.
<fyrestrtr> Not_Sure: that's not what I asked :)
<fyrestrtr> liddan: what file?
<Not_Sure> fyrestrtr: I used gnome partition manager
<fyrestrtr> Not_Sure: how did you partition the disk?
<grindcore> so guys - whats the best option for me - which cd with this envy drivers or without - but last week i just installing and reinstalling linux distributions - fedora, opensuse, ubuntu - now I'm on opensuse but I have lot of problems with graphic card and many others
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wac: still there?
<fyrestrtr> Not_Sure: are you on a livecd?
<fyrestrtr> grindcore: the best option is to not use envy.
<Jordan_U_> Not_Sure, Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Not_Sure> fyrestrtr: yes, I am
<hamish> ah great.
<hamish> Thanks fixed it.
<hamish> But I have another problem
<fyrestrtr> Not_Sure: do wht Jordan_U_ said.
<hamish> On the login screen it uses a very obscure resolution
<hamish> Like 2042x1300 or something.
<Not_Sure> fyrestrtr: Please allow me a few moments to carry out the command.
<hamish> And it makes my monitor unreadable.
<hamish> How do I fix this?
<fyrestrtr> hamish: what video card do you have?
<hamish> A average intel one.
<hamish> It's nothing special.
<hamish> It's onboard,.
<grindcore> fyrestrtr so use live cd for install ubuntu 7.10 i386 ?
<fyrestrtr> hamish: are you on a laptop?
<eeeandrew> still no takers to help a newbie run a script? I've been trying to get a script to run.Its called cleanlit.sh and works with a program called "clit12". I got it on the forum page entitled "Ebook .lit reader for linux" its meant to display a .lit ebook file in a web browser page but I can't seem to make it work...does anyone know how to make it run?
<sproingie> oh cool, removing emerald fixed my theme issues
<windego40> whats the command so i can open a file from the terminal?
<hamish> no
<hamish> this didn't happen in Ubuntu 7.04
<fyrestrtr> grindcore: you can use both to install, but unless you have some special needs -- use the livecd.
<piedownjoe> hey guys. i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and i had a problem with gigantic window title bar fonts. i fixed that, but those gigantic fonts are on my login window. is there a way to disable visual effects for the login screen?
<hamish> I think it may be due to the new version of x.org
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Interstingg.
<fyrestrtr> hamish: open a terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Ubuntu_Rocks> gg
<Esteth> Can i safely follow the isntructions at  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php without messing up GNOME or KDE3.5?
<hamish> tried that.
<Sp3c1alK> Alright so now I"m trying to boot into ubuntu, when it gives me the list of options of which OS to boot into, but now when I boot into it I just get the black screen. If I choose the recovery, I get all the way to a console where it says :Desktop->Kevin (or something like that) how can I boot to the desktop?!
<Sp3c1alK> Alright so now I"m trying to boot into ubuntu, when it gives me the list of options of which OS to boot into, but now when I boot into it I just get the black screen. If I choose the recovery, I get all the way to a console where it says :Desktop->Kevin (or something like that) how can I boot to the desktop?!
<fyrestrtr> hamish: pastebin your xorg.conf
<sproingie>  ok, next question is simple: why doesn't shift-alt-tab work for switching windows in compiz?
<Jordan_U_> Esteth, I would assume so, ask in #kubuntu though
<ganeshhegde> hamish:how to give some good look to the folders?
<sproingie> i tried to bind it but it wouldn't let me
<tonyyarusso> eeeandrew: what have you done so far?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Happy holidays people.
<soothsayer> How do I get all packages with a specific 'group' field ('checkinstall' in particular)>
<fyrestrtr> Sp3c1alK: boot normally and then wait for a few minutes.
<Esteth> Jordan_U_: Ah, didn't know there was a #kubuntu
<Esteth> Jordan_U_: Thanks :)
<soothsayer> How do I get all installed packages with a specific 'group' field ('checkinstall' in particular)>
<hamish> ganeshhegde, what are you talking about?
<grindcore> fyrestrtr my problem is - graphic ati - and after install i cannot go to the desktop - stops at boot sectors or whatever,...
<Sp3c1alK> fyrest: it should work after a few minutes?
<liddan> fyrestrtr: I get the message on every .sfv file
<Sp3c1alK> I have the same problem as grindcore
<Sp3c1alK> but i have nVidia
<ganeshhegde> hamish:some attractive look to the folders..
<fyrestrtr> Sp3c1alK: that's a very broad description of a problem :)
<Not_Sure> fyrestrtr: I have carried out your request. You can find the paste of command output at this address. http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=5720
<hamish> why do you ask me?
<poeloq> Hey! My Windows NTFS partition isn't mounting at start-up anymore. a) Why? and b) How can I manualy mount it safely?
<grindcore> Sp3c1alK and u know solution for this ? :)
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...is there any software that can open a .dmg file?
<Sp3c1alK> I don't I haven't found anythingyet
<ganeshhegde> in appearance there only few options..they r nt good..hamish:
<fyrestrtr> Sp3c1alK: you should boot normally and give it a good 3 minutes or so. Probably your splash screen is not showing, and you think its not doing anything. If you get the login prompt, then it means Ubuntu is installed properly.
<hamish> fyrestrtr, http://paste.stirk.org/8765
<poeloq> mikebeecham: .dmg is a CAD file, right?
<eeeandrew> downloaded the file and the script...then I typed in the commmand to terminal and it said file not found..
<piedownjoe> mikebeecham: i believe 7-zip can do it...i may be wrong
<hamish> ganeshhegde, I don't know anything about Ubuntu, really
<fyrestrtr> poeloq: no, Mac installer.
<mikebeecham> poeloq: dmg is a mac-extract file
<KB3LLM> anyone know if the monitor issue (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellXpSM1710) is fixed (the key to switch monitors)
<Sp3c1alK> fyrest: Would that be a problem with my nVidia graphics card then?
<mikebeecham> piedownjoe: thanks...will look
<YeTr2_> mikebeecham: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+.dmg&btnG=Google+Search
<tonyyarusso> eeeandrew: where you in the right directory?  is the file marked as executable?
<Not_Sure> Jordan_U_: I have carried out your request. You can find the paste of command output at this address. http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=5720
<Sp3c1alK> or a graphics driver?
<poeloq> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<piedownjoe> hey guys. i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and i had a problem with gigantic window title bar fonts. i fixed that, but those gigantic fonts are on my login window. is there a way to disable visual effects for the login screen? (sorry to repeat, i dont think anybody filled this)
<eeeandrew> I was in the directory the script was in but I don't know if its executable
<hamish> fyrestrtr, do you see the file i pastebinned?
<fyrestrtr> hamish: what is the native resolution of your monitor?
<KB3LLM> anyone?
<hamish> i don't know..
<hamish> native?
<mikebeecham> YeTr2_: thanks ever so much mate...I really never thought of looking in google first.  Thanks for the contribution!!!!!
<fyrestrtr> hamish: the default resolution
<ganeshhegde> fyrestrtr:how to give some good look to the folders?
<Jordan_U_> Not_Sure, Looks like you have more than just one partition and free space...
<hamish> it has no default resolution..
<hamish> the resolution is chosen by the OS
<KB3LLM> no one knows the answer to my question (above)?
<fyrestrtr> hamish: seems its 1024x768
<fyrestrtr> hamish: sure it does :)
<hamish> i very much doubt that.
<hamish> it's 19 inches
<fyrestrtr> hamish: all monitors do.
<fyrestrtr> hamish: its a function of their refresh rates.
<piedownjoe> i had a problem with giganti fonts in the window title bar, and i fixed that by disabling visual effects...but it seems the visual effects are on the login screen still because the text in text boxes and the text on buttons are huge...and if i click a menu, the fonts are so giant that it fills the entire screen. any way to fix this?
<briantumor> does Ubuntu server come with desktop managers?
<fyrestrtr> hamish: commenting our line 105 should fix your problem.
<windego40> piedownjoe: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy dunno if that ca help
<ganeshhegde> piedownjoe: how to give some good look to the folders?
<fyrestrtr> briantumor: no.
<briantumor> fyrestrtr, can it be installed through apt-get?
<Not_Sure> Jordan_U_: correct. I have split my drive into two partitions. One was ntfs and the other unallocated space. Then I installed Windows XP on ntfs partition. Now I am trying to install ubuntu on unallocated space. However, gnome partition manager does not recognize the ntfs partition. Instead, it recognizes the entire drive as unallocated space.
<hamish> ok
<poeloq> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<fyrestrtr> briantumor: can what?
<YeTr2_> mikebeecham: second link leads to a forum. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/56440-how-install-open-dmg-file-fc4.html this forum specifys the command to run to mount a .dmg file to extract your contents. ount -t hfs -o loop dmg_filename.dmg /mount/where_you_want_to_access_the_file
<briantumor> fyrestrtr, desktop managers.. kde/gnome..
<YeTr2_> `mount -t hfs -o loop dmg_filename.dmg /mount/where_you_want_to_access_the_file`
<marx2k> ok... I am trying to reboot my system but when booting it stops at 'Starting system log daemon...' and goes no further... which log file should I start looking into?
<A_DemiGoD> welp i'm stuffed
<fyrestrtr> briantumor: of course?
<mikebeecham> YeTr2_: tried that in root, but the very first command came back with "command not recognised"
<mikebeecham> Bash
<poeloq> in 7.04 how to I mount a disk that is in /etc/fstab but didn't mount (for unknown reason) at startup. It is /dev/hda1 and a Windows NTFS partition that I want to write on
<briantumor> fyrestrtr, but it doesn't come with it on the server cd?
<fyrestrtr> YeTr2_: without the `
<piedownjoe> ganeshegde: i only want to disable visual effects for just the login screen...dont need it to look too good :)
<hamish> ok
<hamish> I'm going to restart.
<hamish> hope it's fixed.
<YeTr2_> fyrestrtr: you can run `command` in bash without hurting anything..
<eeeandrew> tonyyarusso:I was in the directory the script was in but I don't know if its executable. I just tried typing it the way the instruction thingy said
<hamish> nope
<hamish> not fixed.
<hamish> if I click switch user that should restart X server, right?
<tonyyarusso> eeeandrew: 'chmod +x cleanlit.sh' is the command to make it so if it's not already, and then './cleanlit.sh' to run it.
<YeTr2_> mikebeecham: the command is `mount`, not `ount`
<m1r> hamish - ctrl+alt+backspace restarts gdm
<hamish> ah
<hamish> thanks
<hamish> fyrestrtr, you were wrong.
<hamish> commenting out the line didn't help
<hamish> instead I changed the line to something more suitable.
<hamish> but honestly, people don't want to be messing around with xorg.conf
<ArthurArchnix> piedownjoe: Compiz is gnomes window manager, at the gdm gnome isn't loaded yet so there is no desktop effects.
<hamish> Is there a place I can make a suggestion for Ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | hamish
<ubotu> hamish: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tonyyarusso> hamish: Launchpad.
<marx2k> ok, sysklogd is failing to start at boot...does anyone have any suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> YeTr2_: yes, but not `command
<hamish> ok
<YeTr2_> fyrestrtr: the whole line was a command silly :P
<eeeandrew> tonyyarusso:thats done it! thaks a lot....been trying to figure this out for 2 days:D
<c00l2sv> hi guys
<tonyyarusso> eeeandrew: :)
<c00l2sv> anyone is a loco admin?
<jacob> i want to add a adobe reader plugin into firefox so i can read pdf files within firefox. is that possible?
<Mark17> in what file is information stored about the root filesystem?
<YeTr2_> I love being at work for thanksgiving!
<tonyyarusso> eeeandrew: if you don't like the command line, that can also be done in the GUI, but it takes more clicks
<hamish> Guys
<hamish> How do I install a "noarch" RPM on Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> c00l2sv: #ubuntu-locoteams would be the best place to ask
<Ubuntu_Rocks> YeTr2...enjoy.
<c00l2sv> thx tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !rpm | hamish
<ubotu> hamish: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kiiz> i hate to ask but are there 3d games for ubuntu/linux.
<fyrestrtr> hamish: what is it for?
<hamish> Monodevelop 0.17
<tonyyarusso> kiiz: sure.  planetpenguin-racer is one of my favorites.
<domor> Hello han can i uninstall envy
<fyrestrtr> hamish: sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<fyrestrtr> !info monodevelop
<jacob> can i install an adobe plugin into firefox, is that possible?
<jacob> ...anybody
<ubotu> monodevelop: C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2273 kB, installed size 7280 kB
<fyrestrtr> !flash | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hamish> That version is very old.
<domor> How can i uninstall Envy
<emti> I/O all !
<Ubuntu_Rocks> YeTr2_: become a missionary for Ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> domor: do *not* install envy.
<ciplogic> How to compile monodevelop, it said that I had not installed mono, but mono -V say that I had 1.2.4
<fyrestrtr> ciplogic: install the mono-dev packages
<domor> fyrestrtr i allreayd have i wan;t to remvoe it
<ArthurArchnix> jacob: Ubuntu ships with Evince, a pdf reader that will open pdf's automatically.
<jacob> fyresfyrestrtr: i'm looking for adobe plugin, not flash
<ciplogic> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> jacob: adobe is a company.
<YeTr2_> Ubuntu_Rocks: hmm?
<matttis> Why doesn't KDE system setting allow correct refresh rates for my screen ? It doesn't show the ones of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Azer> jacob: you mean acrobat?
<eeeandrew> tonyyarusso: how is it done in GUI altho I probably should try and learn command line
<ciplogic> fyrestrtr: it persist in the same error
<fyrestrtr> ciplogic: I'm sorry I forgot what I was helping you with.
<domor> Cna osmone tell me how to remove ENVY
<jacob> Azer, i'm trying to add acrobat reader plug in into firefox, is that possible?
<jacob> Azer, i want to open pdf files in firefox
<Ubuntu_Rocks> The benefits are not retractable.
<jacob> Azer: like windows
<ciplogic> fyrestrtr: monodevelop fails?
<fyrestrtr> jacob: as far as I know, that is not possible.
<A_DemiGoD> is there a way i can join this ubuntu channel and demonoid's ubuntu channel at the same time?
<marx2k> ok looks like my computer is screwed
<marx2k> might have to reinstall Gutsy... wtf
<jacob> fyrestrtr ok
<jacob> thx
<ArthurArchnix> jacob: Are you having trouble reading pdf's?
<fyrestrtr> ciplogic: are you trying to compile it or run it.
<ciplogic> fyrestrtr: I have installed one monodevelop but I want to update to a newer one
<ciplogic> fyrestrtr: I want to compile it
<sjouke> hello. is there also a dutch irc channel for ubuntu?
<jacob> ArthurArchnix: no
<fyrestrtr> marx2k: language, please.
<ArthurArchnix> jacob: You just want adobe, or you just want the pdfs to appear inside firefox?
<_3mti_> one question: Im install nvidia drivers, and all is OK :] but i can't change resolution on 1360x768 (is default for ShitXP) but here in Nvidia settings when im type my custom resolution.. accept.. & nothing :<.... nvidia skips xorg.conf settings ?
<windego40> how can i change a key that was generated?
<kiiz> what is the diffrenece bw the main iso and the alternate iso.is there a way to download the main iso by jigdo
<fyrestrtr> ciplogic: check !backports or getdeb.net if there is an updated package, if not you need to uninstall the one you have from synaptics and compile the latest version from source.
<fyrestrtr> !nl | sjouke
<ubotu> sjouke: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jacob> ArthurArcnix, i want pdfs to appear inside firefox
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | _3mti_
<ubotu> _3mti_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blahblahx> how do i add the delete (files or folders) option to my nautilus right click menu?
<blahblahx> [2:44pm] acct left the chat room.
<blahblahx> [2:47pm] blahblahx: i already tried making a new action with that had the command rm -rf and the opertor %f but it only works for files not folders
<_3mti_> thx ubotu
<blahblahx> how do i add the delete (files or folders) option to my nautilus right click menu?
<sjouke> ubotu tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> _3mti_: nvidia does not skip the xorg, it simply does not support that res as configured,
<blahblahx> uh ubotu is a bot not a person'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sjouke> ok, thats ok two, just thanks him
<Ubuntu_Rocks> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/desktop-tips.html
<blahblahx> but how do you know its a he ?
<matttis> Jack_Sparrow: how can I solve such a problem (that nvidia doesn't support correct refresh rates) ?
<eeeandrew>  tonyyarusso: how is it done in GUI. I probably should try and learn command line at some point
<sjouke> does anybody knows how to print to a printer on a windows xp machine using ubuntu and smb connection, can see the printer, can install the printer but can't print?
<blahblahx> how do i add the delete (files or folders) option to my nautilus right click menu? is there a package to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> matttis: it isnt the card supportting it.. more often than not people have the video card right and not the monitor
<guh> how can i compress /etc dir?
<Kirua> lu
<matttis> Jack_Sparrow: I have the monitor nearly right, but both Plug 'n' Play and the nearly correct don't allow correct refresh rates
<Jack_Sparrow> matttis: way too many people blame the video driver when the problem is that they have selected a generic monitor
<ArthurArchnix> jacob This is possible
<Ubuntu_Rocks> google it blahblahx
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: What else can we do?
<blahblahx> Ubuntu_Rocks: oh helpful
<Jack_Sparrow> matttis: post your xorg to the pastebin.. not in the channel.. then provide a link here
<fyrestrtr> ciplogic: to compile the latest version, download the source -- then install any dependencies -- you probably need build-essential, mono and mono-dev packages, and any others that is required.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Read lazy
<Kirua> jack sparow ! pirate !
<Kirua> hacker !
<Kirua> -_-"
<Jack_Sparrow> Kirua: Behave
<domor> Hello there i just installed restricted driver, when i go to restar my screen goes blank, if i open the xorg.conf in recovery and change driver type from "nvidia" to "nv" it boots but my graphics card not in use
<Kirua> (kill me)
<Kirua> (auto kill)
<bitflux> happy turkey day
<domor> help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fyrestrtr> domor: did you reboot after installing it?
<domor> i just installed it
<fyrestrtr> domor: you need to restart your machine
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Everyone wants a quick fix but is willfully unable to read the context. 2 funny.
<domor> ok ill be back
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: well, no you don't - just X
<bitflux> anyone know how to stop system messages from being broadcast to virtual terminals, for example: when I'm typing a note to someone in pine... or just now typing this questin in BitchX, I get "Error: Microcode "bcm43xx" failed to load"
<blahblahx> Ubuntu_Rocks: sorry about that. i did google it but nothing helpful came up
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: after installing kernel modules, you do need to reboot.
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: oh wait, nvm.  /me was thinking just changing the driver.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I did and plentycame up..research it..plenty is deep seated/\.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu_Rocks: all too common...
<matttis> Jack_Sparrow: the xorg.conf shows other values than the KDE system settings
<fyrestrtr> bitflux: you need to change the priority of the message in syslog.
<Jack_Sparrow> matttis: last time I checked, Ubuntu used Gnome
<bitflux> fyrestrtr: how do I do that ?
<matttis> Jack_Sparrow: I upgraded via apt-get and under gnome everythings ok :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> matttis: So your problem is in kde?
<fyrestrtr> bitflux: by editing /etc/syslog.conf
<Mark761966> Do we have anything like Time Machine?
<neopsyche> how can i encode an flv file from avi with audio source pcm?
<domor> hello there
<fyrestrtr> bitflux: www.linuxjournal.com/article/5476 for some information
<blahblahx> yeah its called flyback Mark761966
<eeeandrew>  tonyyarusso: how is ./clean.sh done in GUI?
<matttis> Jack_Sparrow: I think so. I'll ask in the other channel, but maybe you can tell which config-file is the one for KDE screen and resolution
<blahblahx> Mark761966: ill link you, hold on a sec
<Tarkus> just curious. what would differ in the jobs a linux developer would be eligible for versus a windows dev?
<Jack_Sparrow> matttis: Then I suggest you ask in #Kubuntu
<blahblahx> Mark761966: http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<Mark761966> Thanks Blahblah
<fyrestrtr> matttis: there is only one file that controls the resolution.
<fyrestrtr> matttis: and that is xorg.conf
<domor> fyrestrtr: i restarted but it says "not in use" in restricted driver manager, on startup it was struggling to boot then a box cam up about graphics and i clciked allways use low graphics then it booted
<tonyyarusso> eeeandrew: just double-clicking
<fyrestrtr> domor: did you edit xorg.conf and change it from 'nv' to 'nvidia' ?
<bitflux> fyrestrtr: thanks ;)
<domor> nope
<tonyyarusso> eeeandrew: although if you want to see the output, you'll need to set it to "run in terminal"
<fyrestrtr> domor: you need to do that.
<fyrestrtr> and then restart X
<Mark761966> Right. I'm off to do some installing
<Mark761966> Bye again
<domor> fyrestrtr
<domor> ok
<matttis> fyrestrtr: so why does KDE system settings ignore it and why does it give me different values ?
<blahblahx> is there a small, lightweight chat client for linux?
<A_DemiGoD> how do i check for updates with my nvidia video drivers?
<fiveiron> irssi
<emma> blahblahx  -- for IRC or for other networks?
<fyrestrtr> matttis: how is it ignoring it?
<fyrestrtr> blahblahx: for which network?
<ciplogic> fyrestrtr: works the 0.16, is enough close form reality
<emma> blahblah for IRC I think you can't go wrong with xchat.
<ciplogic> still not the last
<blahblahx> multi client prefferably
<emma> blahblahx,  then pigeon
<fiveiron> emma, he said lightweight... xchat is anything but.  irssi is lightest
<fyrestrtr> blahblahx: pidgin
<marx2k> Ok... can anyone help out? My system is messed up...
<eljo__> hmm... create a new file on the desktop, rename it to .htaccess - it's still called new file but can't be deleted
<fiveiron> blahblahx, pidgin does everything as well as irc.... not very lightweight, but i think you'd be pleased
<emma> fiveiron, in what way do I ever experience the non-lightness of xchat?
<fyrestrtr> blahblahx: there is a console multi-net chat client as well ... can't recall the name right now.
<eljo__> that's under gutsy
<marx2k> in all terminals I get network manager problems with stuff like this scrolling nonstop "NetworkManager: <WARN> nm_dhcp_manager_begin_transaction(): dhcp not running!"
<ciplogic> give me one advice for player to listen music from KDE
<MrPocknix> hey
<fiveiron> emma, maybe none.  those with slower systems might notice immediately though
<marx2k> I mean dhcdbd
<matttis> fyrestrtr: it shows different values
<Master_K> i'm trying to copy a folder over to my /usr folder, but i get a "permission denied" even with sudo.....anyone have any idea what to do?
<MrPocknix> im trying to install 7.10 and im on its live disk now
<MrPocknix> do i simply click on "install" ?
<fyrestrtr> matttis: then KDE is stupid.
<bitflux> how do you stop the kernel from trying to load a module ?
<fyrestrtr> Master_K: what are you trying to install?
<matttis> fyrestrtr:  thats what I thought too :-)
<Master_K> addon for amsn
<Jack_Sparrow> Master_K: If you are sure of what you are doing...  sudo or gksudo for gui app
<Sp3c1alK> alright fyres, I waited about 10-15 minutes and still didn't get any login screen
<fyrestrtr> bitflux: blacklist it.
<neopsyche> usser: you there?
<c0Ld> how can I see my MAC address with a static IP under ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> c0Ld: ifconfig
<blahblahx> fyrestrtr: please find it out
<fyrestrtr> blahblahx: the console client? It only works in a terminal. Unless you are running a headless box, you really don't need it.
<blahblahx> fyrestrtr: no im making a minimalistic distrop
<blahblahx> distro i mean
<emma> where is the ubuntuchannel for more casual talk again?
<fyrestrtr> blahblahx: then stick with pidgin
<fyrestrtr> emma: ubuntu-offtopic
<blahblahx> but it takes up like 40mb
<usser> neopsyche: yea
<fyrestrtr> blahblahx: so?
<usser> neopsyche: whats up
<Sp3c1alK> fyre: nothing came up and waited 10-15 minutes
<neopsyche> Hi..
<tomilburn> please can someone help with getting my external hd to automount :(
<blahblahx> so if im making a MINIMALISTIC DISTRO then it wont work too well will it fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> Sp3c1alK: boot your computer in recovery mode
<Sp3c1alK> I did
<welp> A_DemiGoD: wow, you're tired, that's nice to know.
<Sp3c1alK> And i got down to something that was like: desktop->kevin
<fyrestrtr> blahblahx: if you are making a minimalistic distro, you don't need to TYPE IN CAPS about it, either.
<blahblahx> fyrestrtr: hahah sorry.
<Sp3c1alK> or desktop$:kevin i forget the exact syntax
<fyrestrtr> blahblahx: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<neopsyche> usser: it appears that ffmpeg with winff will convert avi files that are compressed with xvid / divx etc.. (probably with mp3 / aac audio) but when it comes to PCM audio and MP4 files it does not??
<blahblahx> oh whatever /leave
<neopsyche> usser: converting to FLV of course
<Sp3c1alK> is there something I can type in there and get to the desktop?
<fyrestrtr> Sp3c1alK: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<domor> fyrestrtr: i is set to "nvidia" i restarted i had to run low resolutuon now it says my dirvers no enabled and not in use
<usser> neopsyche: flv uses mp3 no other audio streams supported
<usser> neopsyche: i think
<fyrestrtr> domor: its because you clicked on 'always use low graphics mode'.
<neopsyche> usser: yes i know.. but I need winFF / ffmpeg to be able to take the audio stream from PCM and automatically encode it with the video to be flv/mp3
<neopsyche>  :-0
<neopsyche> ;-0
<fyrestrtr> domor: pastebin your X log (its /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<neopsyche> ;-)
<fyrestrtr> neopsyche: do the conversion with mplayer to mp3 then sync it to the video.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> rocks
<DrNic1> anyone tried hot-plugging SATA drives?  does it work?
<neopsyche> mplayer?
<neopsyche> how?
<neopsyche> fyrestrtr: how?
<usser> neopsyche: the mplayer gui is mencoder
<domor> fyrestrtr, where do i paste it
<tdrus1> I have the live cd but low ram. I can't get the minimal or alternate cd. It keeps freezing at gnome start. How can I do this? I have swap space on the disk.
<usser> neopsyche: so u may use this one instead of winff
<fyrestrtr> neopsyche: how what? mplayer? there are TONS of options to mplayer and mencoder.
<neopsyche> usser: does mencoder do flv?
<fyrestrtr> neopsyche: suggest you google.
<usser> neopsyche: mencoder does everything ffmpeg does
<usser> neopsyche: well almost everything
<Jack_Sparrow> tdrus1: minimize shared video ram in bios
<domor> Pastebin!
<fyrestrtr> tdrus1: livecd requires 256 RAM, if you don't have that, get the alternate CD.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Devede uses mencoder..works.
<domor> Pastebin! | domor
<neopsyche> usser: oh.. ok. so i can encode videos to flv :-)
<tdrus1> neopsyche: http://techaspect.net/2007/06/19/how-to-convert-video-files-to-flash-flv-in-ubuntu-or-any-other-distribution-with-mencoder/
<domor> How do you pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mogra> Tell me something, if to use a prim2_* driver it requires linux-wlan-ng, and that is "known" ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb) why is it not installed automatically?
<neopsyche> still trying and need to get an flv video on a client website by tommorow!
<fever84> how do i add text to the next line without writing over all the lines in a file from  a script
<fyrestrtr> man I hate blogs and their rediculous urls
<Jack_Sparrow> append
<neopsyche> Thanks for link
<tomilburn> please can someone help... when I plug in external usb hd, this happens... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1927/
<tdrus1> fyrestrtr: I found this guide but i have a hard time understanding what he means. http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/installing-ubuntu-6.html . I am trying to use method 2
<domor> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45494/
<fyrestrtr> tdrus1: please use a supported method. See !installation
<wac_> Ubuntu_Rocks: whats up man
<fever84> how do i add text to the next line without writing over all the lines in a file from  a script
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I ordered turkey pizza. my delivery must be slow...Hi wac..lol.
<zeldafan500> lol
<wac_> hahaha\
<wac_> nice
<fyrestrtr> domor: you are using the vesa driver, not the nvidia one.
<fyrestrtr> domor: pastebin your xorg.conf
<wac_> I am at my moms house for turky day and she was like I am making evoryone cook something, what do you want to cook
<fyrestrtr> fever84: #linuxhelp
<wac_> I replied cranberries
<brobostigon> hi
<wac_> just got done oppening my 3 cans oof them
<usser> neopsyche: so let me get this straight
<fyrestrtr> wac_: #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Cook baloney .
<wac_> my brother had to make a pie
<usser> neopsyche: u want to get input from a mic or line in right?
<wac_> his girl made stuffing
<wac_> my sis made the turkey
<Mark761966> I just downloaded Flyback
<usser> neopsyche: and encode it on the fly into flv but without the video?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Nice..enjoy.
<wac_> I was the smart one
<Mark761966> Happy Thanksgiving Usians
<Ubuntu_Rocks> lo
<Tarkus> if anyone knows.. i am planning on getting my drumkit mic'd and im going to need a system for an equalizer and recording setup with multiple channels, etc.. just wondering if there are open source tools that can deliver quality and a good system better than proprietary software for mac/windows.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Im hungry.
<arang2> ?
<wac_> does ubuntu have a fire wall running?
<chinadoll2405> help why wont ubuntu reconize my camcorder sony DCR-trv130
<wac_> I am starved as well
<ADemiG0D> how do i get xchat to save all the servers I have opened so they load everytime i open xchat?
<wac_> cannot wait for my nap after I eat :D
<fyrestrtr> Tarkus: try the programs from ubuntu-studio
<neopsyche> usser: no I have an AVI file that was dumped (presumably from premier 6.5) onto a dvd .. this avi is raw i think .. and has PCM audio .. I need to convert that entire file to flv / mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Mark761966> Where's blahblah gone?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> yes..but firestarter is an ip table manager.
<domor> fyrestrtr, ok ill paste xorg.conf hold up
<ADemiG0D> anyone know about xchat?
<KIAaze> currently using it
<wac_> don't you ahev to install firemanager thoguh?
<ADemiG0D> how do you get it to remember all your servers
<fyrestrtr> ADemiG0D: probably people in #xchat, but I'm only guessing.
<kiiz> i tried downloading a kernel source but each time it get corrupt. is the gz archive more stable than bz2 archive
<Ubuntu_Rocks> loo
<usser> neopsyche: hm what does it say when u try to convert it
<wac_> firestrtr
<Ubuntu_Rocks> yes
<ADemiG0D> ahh thanks fyrestrtr
<wac_> k I do not want a firewall
<domor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45496/
<Tarkus> fyrestrtr, yes, i've had a look at them.. like audacity and ardour 2.. they look nice.. but i cant really test it out to compare the quality of the tools. cause i dont have my equipment setup yet.. just wondering if anyone knows or has had experience using them.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> apt get firestarter.
<domor> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45496/
<neopsyche> usser: if i remember correctly .. it said .. codec not available for PCM
<wac_> it says on azureth that I am using a firewall
<chinadoll2405> ??
<Ubuntu_Rocks> it is built in
<wac_> if I use the command iptables
<wac_> I can turn it off?
<marx2k> Does anyone know how to figure out why NetworkManager might be failing?
<manolo> hello, when i connect with ssh itś takes 15 seconds. how could i resolve it?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I like firestarter so i can manage incoming and outgoing.
<chinadoll2405> any help out there
<fyrestrtr> domor: o.O that is failsafe xorg.conf -- what other xorg.conf files do you have in /etc/X11/ ?
<fyrestrtr> manolo: ssh -v
<usser> neopsyche: strange again
<usser> neopsyche: lol
<zeldafan500> lol
<fyrestrtr> Tarkus: I can't be of any help -- I just listen to music :)
<usser> neopsyche: lets try command line
<neopsyche> usser: strange?
<tomilburn> please can someone help... when I plug in external usb hd, this happens... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1927/
<wac_> if I install firestrtr will it override my current firewall?
<mogra> Tell me something, if to use a prim2_* driver it requires linux-wlan-ng, and that is "known" ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb) why is it not installed automatically?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> by default it tells bill gates to hit the road jack.
<neopsyche> For an example of what would be nice to have .. google .. riva flv encoder
<Mark761966> Do I need an external HD to use flyback?
<Jack_Sparrow> wac_: What you are doing is not advised
<wac_> lol
<zeldafan500> lol
<fyrestrtr> wac_: there is only *one* firewall, you can't override it -- just manage it.
<marx2k> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<wac_> ohhh and the prog firestrtr is a managment for the firewall
<wac_> tool
<usser> neopsyche: never heard of it
<neopsyche> usser: what on commandline?>
<wholloway> break
<neopsyche> usser: its a free flv encoder for windows
<Jack_Sparrow> yes a firewall/iptable  manager
<usser> neopsyche: do ffmpeg -i /media/cdrom/name_of_avi_file file.flv
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Luv ya wac..come eat turkey with me.
<fyrestrtr> wac_: yes, and so is every..other..program that proposes to be a 'firewall' for Linux, they all manage iptable rules.
<marx2k> !dhcdbd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcdbd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<manolo> fyrestrtr, between lines got SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACEPT and authentications that can continue: publickey, password  takes 15 seconds
<wac_> haha
<wac_> I am a newb okay lay off :D
<wac_> haha
<fyrestrtr> manolo: is the machine on the local network, or are you connecting to a remote machine? Seems to be lag.
<wholloway> does anyone know anything about sync yahoo calender with evolution?
<manolo> fyrestrtr localnetwork and with gigalan
 * fyrestrtr didn't even know yahoo had a calendar
<skalizjo> jak tam
<Ubuntu_Rocks> me 2 wac..im so new my wax on wax off is still in the package.
<domor> fyrestrtr: i got heaps
<usser> neopsyche: doing it whats the output pastebin it
<wac_> lmao
<fyrestrtr> manolo: what is the other machine running?
<fyrestrtr> domor: check the timestamps for the latest one.
<isthatall> dell / laptop / touchpad / have tried everything, only external mouse works, any good ideas? it reports that the driver doesn't load, but xorg.conf has everything in it correctly... any help appreciated.
<databuddy> happy turkey day from ter NEKOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<neopsyche> usser: im copying the file to hdisk first.. because dont think it would write to the DVD ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> isthatall: my dells all work with the touchpad
<isthatall> Jack_Sparrow: feisty or gutsy?
<usser> neopsyche: nah the command i gave would take avi from dvd and output to your current directory
<Jack_Sparrow> fesity on those
<JLinuxDeb> wenas
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I touched dells pad and i was booted.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> j/k
<manolo> fyrestrtr 2 Ubuntus: CLient 7.10 Server: edgy
<usser> neopsyche: ie if u run the command from your home dir it'd get output there
<domor> fyrestrt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45497/
<Ubuntu_Rocks> little holiday humor.
<wac_> i am the fire starter
<isthatall> Jack_Sparrow: there appears to be a great many listings for dell laptops not working with internal touchpads, mine agrees :)
<domor> fyrestrtr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45497/
<Mark761966> Hey fyrestrtr
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I stifle myself.
<fyrestrtr> yes Mark761966?
<Mark761966> Nothing, just saying hi
<bom> How to control what programs that should start @ boot?
<Mark761966> Waiting for blahblah to get back
<Jack_Sparrow> isthatall: I must be lucky...  several models and they all work
<phobosd> what package is the binary 'wl' in? the wireless tools
<phobosd> kismet requires /usr/sbin/wl
<phobosd> not found.
<fyrestrtr> domor: change 'nv' to 'nvidia' in this one, save it, and then rename it to xorg.conf -- then restart X by typing sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<krimx> Anyone here use Wizz RSS for Firefox? I think I unchecked some boxes in preferences and now I can't get back in. There are no buttons to click in Wizz window. Is there some shortkey to it?
<Jack_Sparrow> isthatall: what model lappy
 * turkey runs away
<fyrestrtr> Mark761966: greetings and salutations :)
<neopsyche> usser: Could not write header for output file #0 (incorrect codec parameters ?)
<isthatall> Jack_Sparrow: C840
<Mark761966> :)
<domor> fyrestrts how do i rename it
<Jack_Sparrow> Closest I have here is a C640
<krimx> bom: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<usser> neopsyche: can u pastebin the whole thing
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wac
<kiiz> i tried downloading a kernel source but each time it get corrupt. is the gz archive more stable than bz2 archive
<fyrestrtr> domor: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.whateverthisoneis /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mark761966> I just downloaded a program called Flyback, but I have no idea what to after extracting it
<domor> fyrestrtr, can i just use ctrl+f2 to get to the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> isthatall: Did it work running livecd
<isthatall> Jack_Sparrow: what does your xorg.conf look like for that dell C640?
<bom> krimx: Thank you.
<fyrestrtr> kiiz: why do you need the source?
<manolo> fyrestrtr, if i do: server:7.10 and client: edgy, is the same
<ino> hey
<manolo> it takes 15 seconds
<manolo> to login
<Jack_Sparrow> isthatall: It is at the office...
<ino> can some one tell me where the smb password file is ??
<fyrestrtr> manolo: are you access them via IP or FQDN?
<skalizjo> witam
<isthatall> Jack_Sparrow: never used the live cd, I"ve been on ubuntu forever, like the last 5 versions, I didn't notice til today that it's not working since I rarely need the internal touchpad
<manolo> fyrestrtr, via IP
<domor> fyrestrtr will tha rename
<kiiz> to update the kernel in an old mandrake distro
<fyrestrtr> domor: yes.
<ino> can some one tell me where the smb password file is ??
<isthatall> xorg reports the driver doesn't load Jack_Sparrow, anyway, I guess I'll live without it, none of the 'fixes' on the web have done anything for it.
<brianski> if i burn the ubuntu installer on a RW DVD, and try to boot from it, will that work?
<neopsyche> usser:http://www.pastebin.org/9020
<Ubuntu_Rocks> should
<kiiz> fyrestrtr: to update the kernel in an old mandrake distro
<fyrestrtr> kiiz: #mandriva
<marx2k> if I am reinstalling Ubuntu, I have a seperate /home partition.. what files should I back up from outside of /home?
<usser> neopsyche: right sampling rate is off
<brianski> Ubuntu_Rocks: was that "should" addressed to me?
<BaD-Laptop> do any of you know of a util for ubuntu or any linux disro that will calibrate a laptop battery?
<fyrestrtr> brianski: it should -- but there are DVD images for Ubuntu as well.
<Jack_Sparrow> isthatall: I dont have access to it atm so I cant check it...  You have the button for it on.. does yours have a little light near the top with a button
<domor> fyrestrts that xorg files name is " xorg.conf_backup_timestamp"
<usser> neopsyche: do ffmpeg -i /media/cdrom/name_of_avi_file -ar 44100 file.flv
<Ubuntu_Rocks> yes..i even burned it as a data cd and it worked
<brianski> fyrestrtr: ah ok cool. i only need a cd image, just doing a minimal install
<Ubuntu_Rocks> just fine
<fyrestrtr> marx2k: none -- most will be regenerated by the new system.
<usser> neopsyche: that should fix it
<prestosd> Hey everyone, first of all: GREAT JOB ON 7.10!!!
<manolo> fyrestrtr, i change GSSAPIAuthentication yes to no, but nothing to do :/
<fyrestrtr> domor: then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup_<tab> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ubuntu_Rocks> <--thats why.
<prestosd> It's beautiful, easy to use....and so much more!
<prestosd> anyway
<fyrestrtr> manolo: I'm not sure, turn up the verbosity.
<prestosd> wondering how to install beryl....
<fyrestrtr> manolo: and pastebin the output.
<marx2k> fyre: yeah hmm im trying to save stuff like my samba config, fstab and other stuff that may have been changed but I cant remember what I changed :)
<domor> fyrestrtr: ok here we go ill use ctrl+f2 to get to the terminal
<prestosd> couldn't find any guides for installation on 7.10
<neopsyche> usser: is doing something
<keram`> how can i install the man pages?
<usser> neopsyche: its converting
<brianski> where are the ubuntu boot dvd's? i can only find CDs?
<brobostigon> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<domor> fyrestrtr: what are you actully doign hwen hitting ctrol+f
<brobostigon> !beryyl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryyl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brobostigon> !beryl
<fyrestrtr> domor: ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<keram`> when i aptitude search man it looks like they are installed
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<usser> neopsyche: that file frequency was 48000 flv tops at 44100
<Ubuntu_Rocks> eye candy
<prestosd> thanks
<neopsyche> oh
<neopsyche> usser
<domor> fyrestrtr: yes!
<keram`> but then when i do man fgetc i get nothing
<usser> neopsyche: guis just dont provide same level of functionality response
<neopsyche> usser: interesting
<usser> neopsyche: as cli
<fyrestrtr> domor: that opens another terminal.
<usser> neopsyche: so my suggestion is learn ffmpeg
<neopsyche> usser: i typed 44.1 for the freq in GUI?
<neopsyche> hmm.. the hard way
<usser> neopsyche: did u?
<neopsyche> :-)
<kiiz> fyrestrtr: thats what it is called now i figure. but on the cd it says mandrake 10 community
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wac
<shaga> pretty cool. xchat automatically connects to here. :)
<usser> neopsyche: oh so it works with the gui now?
<fyrestrtr> domor: the second terminal, to be specific. ctrl+alt+f1 - f6 are console terminals, ctrl+alt+f7 is normally where X binds itself.
<usser> neopsyche: i dunno still
<domor> fyrestrtr: ok so change "nv" to "nvidia" then rename file to "xorg.conf" then restart "x"
<usser> neopsyche: :)
<robdig> keram install manpages-dev
<neopsyche> usser: Error while decoding stream #0.0kB time=81.0 bitrate= 714.5kbits/s
<fyrestrtr> kiiz: mandriva is the name of the company, iirc.
<brianski> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<neopsyche> usser: doesnt work with gui
<fyrestrtr> domor: yes.
<ciplogic> Hi, I´ve installed Warcraft 3 Original, and it is said that works with Wine, so I´ve installed it over Wine, but at runs, it say that it does not find the CD, any solution about that issue?
<brianski> !install dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install dvd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> usser: errors on command lin
<brianski> hrmph
<neopsyche> *line
<usser> neopsyche: pastebin the stuff
<fyrestrtr> ciplogic: check winehq.org
<jimjam> I just installed DC++, but it didn't put itself in my apps menu. So I manually added it, but I'm wondering where the icon is. Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Ubuntu_Rocks> win32 codecs are libdvd2
<scguy318> ciplogic: have you looked at the AppDb?
<scguy318> !appdb | ciplogic
<ubotu> ciplogic: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<fyrestrtr> jimjam: try /usr/share/
<madturk> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<genii> ciplogic: Also a channel here, #winehq
<krimx> Anyone here use Wizz RSS for Firefox? I think I unchecked some boxes in preferences and now I can't get back in. There are no buttons to click in Wizz window. Is there some shortkey to it?
<jimjam> fyrestrtr: thanks!
<fyrestrtr> jimjam: your welcome :)
<Danaman5> Whenever I try to run the Printing configuration program, I get an error about Glade.  Does anyone know about this?
 * fyrestrtr install crysis demo to give his video card a workout
<usser> neopsyche: u mean errors on command line but does it continue the encoding?
<usser> neopsyche: if it does its no biggie
<neopsyche> usser: it continues
<wac_> you all kick ass thank you for your help! I just configured my firewall!!!
<neopsyche> usser: why the error message?
<wac_> anyone got a cookie for me?
<neopsyche> usser: encoding glitch?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> I do but you ignore me.
<fyrestrtr> wac_: thank the developers of the program by donating your time or money to them.
<wac_> no way rocks
<neopsyche> usser: http://www.pastebin.org/9024
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ya way
<wac_> how would I donate my time? I have no money
<neopsyche> whats up with the stupid gentoo bot that pops up here?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> just deuryte/\.
<wac_> I work on the geek squad at best buy...
<fyrestrtr> what program did you end up using?
<wac_> firestarter\
<Ubuntu_Rocks> laud have mercy
<wac_> haha
<Ubuntu_Rocks> best buy loves bricks
<usser> neopsyche: yea it happens
<wac_> you brout out the wax on and wax off yet rocks?
<neopsyche> usser: but file still playable?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> lol
<wac_> yea, I have my A+ and MCP but I am going agenst windows now
<usser> neopsyche: yea sure it may skip one fram it glitched on but u wont notice
<usser> neopsyche: stuff like this always happens
<Ubuntu_Rocks> 2 cool wac.
<Danaman5> does anyone know how to solve the issues with Glade in Gutsy? I can't open the printer configuration program because of it
<joerlend> !ot | wac_
<ubotu> wac_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usser> neopsyche: with continous data, some bits always get corrupted
<Mark761966> Is there any way to get a list of Unbuntu IRC channels on Pidgin?
<madturk> which program should i use for C# programming?
<fyrestrtr> !irc | Mark761966
<ubotu> Mark761966: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<solarce> madturk: monodevelop
<genii> an editor
<scguy318> madturk: Visual Studio ;)
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Mark..use channel get
<scguy318> madturk: or MonoDevelop
<neopsyche> thanks.. it is a bit too big for the flv file i think.. need to change some parameters.. but it seems to be working > usser
<scguy318> Mark761966: not sure, /list? Pidgin is a crap IRC client
<Ubuntu_Rocks> tools/channel list
<madturk> solarce: thx so what about sql server for c# programmes?
<solarce> madturk: sql server?
<marx2k> I am so angry that I have to reinstall ubuntu/kubuntu :(
<Mark761966> Well, it's what I'm using
<solarce> madturk: you mean a replacement for sql server?
<windego40> can someone help me with my ipod? i mounted it but when i add songs the ipod doesnt show em
<scguy318> madturk: MySQL? there are .NET libraries for it
<madturk> solarce: yes i will make programmes and this programs use sql server
<fyrestrtr> marx2k: considering how easy it is to install, your anger will soon be forgotten.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> mark..buddy>tools>room list
<madturk> scguy318: hmm
<Mark761966> Ta
<Kl4m> !ipod | windego40
<ubotu> windego40: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<marx2k> fyrestrtr, well, just reconfiguring the system and chancing the loss of some of my config data is angering me
<domor> fyrestrtr: i couldn't rename
<solarce> windego40: you need to use a program that understands the ipod database format, like amarok, I think banshee has a plugin for the ipod too
<domor> fyrestrtr: had ot restart my computer
<solarce> madturk: do you need sql server specifically or just a sql database?
<marx2k> like I KNOW Im going to forget some obscure file I configured at some point and it'll be wiped
<fyrestrtr> exaile! is another good media player with ipod support
<Mark761966> That's the ticket U-R
<Ubuntu_Rocks> t/y
<windego40> solarce: i am using amarok though
<madturk> solarce yes i ll make a accounting programme
<robdig> !rockbox > me
<Ubuntu_Rocks> u/r
<marx2k> maybe I should just back up the /etc directory onto my /home partition
<brice_> hey !! Somebody knows how to remove kiba-dock ???
<s3rialWorm> guys which is the best simple user friendly firewall for ubuntu
<pagal> join #openoffice
<solarce> windego40: ah, hrm, dunno then
<Jordan_U_> s3rialWorm, firestarter
<kane77> what do I need to do to be able share printer with windows machine?
<marx2k> I have a beef with firestarter...
<neopsyche> usser: what parameters can i add to change bitrate etc?
<domor> fyrestrtr: did oyu get my last message
<solarce> madturk: you aren't going to be able to install sql server on linux, you'll need a windows machine somewhere, physical or virtual, otherwise, if you just need a database look into mysql or postgressql
<marx2k> kane77: the cups print system should auto-share it, I'd think
<s3rialWorm> firestarter Jordan, after some time that i open it ..disapears it self and then to make it visible i have to start it again why ?
<solarce> madturk: but if oyu have to use sql server, look into http://www.mono-project.com/SQLClient
<scguy318> brice_: use an APT frontend?
<kane77> marx2k, I also thought so...
<madturk> solarce: okey bro thank you i ll look at that ;)
<fyrestrtr> domor: yes, but someone else can help you -- I'm going to relax now :)
<wac_> rocks they told me to get out so I am leaving...;till next time
<marx2k> kane77: is it possibly due to a closed port?
<Mark761966> Damn. This room list isn't in alphabetical order
<domor> fyrestrtr: how do i ranem that file can you please tell me again
<CAP3214> hi
<Ubuntu_Rocks> k wac take care.
<pagal> what does the ^ do in openoffice spreadsheet?
<scguy318> madturk: is Microsoft SQL Server mandatory? MySQL or other databases may suit your needs
<kane77> marx2k, I'm able to see the cups page... but printing form office odesn't work
<usser> neopsyche: -b 500000 changes video bitrate to 500kbit/sec -ab 64000 changes audio bitrate to 64kbit/sec
<kane77> marx2k, *doesn't
<joerlend> Mark761966, anything in particular you're looking for?
<solarce> so, I have compiz configured, and emerald installed, and I think configured, but I am at a loss as to how to have emerald apply the theme I've chosen, any suggestions?
<domor> Hello how do i rename files
<domor> i want to rename xorg.conf file
<solarce> domor: one or many?
<scguy318> domor: mv source dest
<usser> neopsyche: -ac [1-7 or more im not sure] sets the nubmerof audio channels
<domor> mv source dest?
<solarce> domor: mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.changed
<usser> neopsyche: -ac 2
<madturk> scguy318:  actually i use VB 2005 and sql db in that but i want to try them in linux :)
<marx2k> domor, use sudo on files outside if your /home directory
<Mark761966> Just a general Ubuntu chatroom that isn't all about "Moi graphics card baint be werkin'" But isn't too off-topic
<domor> solarce i will ahve to change to the driectory to do that
<joerlend> Mark761966, maybe you can use this one? http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=%23ubuntu
<usser> neopsyche: -s 640x480 sets video resolution
<marx2k> solarce: 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.changed'
<domor> i want to change files in the Etc/X11 folder
<domor> marx2k sweet
<BaD-Laptop> do any of you know of a utility that will run either natively in linux or a small windows app that will run with wine that will calibrate a laptop battery?
<solarce> domor: what marx2k said
<marx2k> or use cp
<marx2k> not mv
<scguy318> BaD-Laptop: calibrate like?
<nfusco> hey all, Ive been trying to get my broadcom card to work with supplicant for a while with no avail, does anyone know if gutsy works out of the box with WEP?
<usser> neopsyche: theres tons of options. read man ffmpeg
<marx2k> well, if you want to rename... use mv
<Mark761966> OKay
<Mark761966> Bye for now
<BaD-Laptop> scguy318: the battery says it's fully charged at 89%
<neopsyche> cool
<scguy318> nfusco: I think with ndiswrapper it'll do
<neopsyche> thanks
<BaD-Laptop> scguy318: brand new battery
<marx2k> BaD-CrC, mine is fully charged at 96%
<scguy318> BaD-Laptop: hmm dunno, might be battery hardware thing
<Jordan_U_> BaD-CrC, The built in gnome battery applet does that IIRC, just click on the applet and look through the menus
<nfusco> scguy318, ndiswrapper? but with the restricted drivers is this not supposed to sort this problem?
<scguy318> nfusco: the restricted drivers don't work too well
<scguy318> nfusco: ndiswrapper is imho the best route, unless someone has a better idea?
<jimmy_> hey guys, is anyone here good with WINE/gaming, and can maybe help me out with a few issues?
<nfusco> scguy318, Are we talking bandwidth?
<domor> marx2: it said no such file or directory
<Boohbah> hi, how do i get gftp to use ssl?
<walmis> if i try to move glxgears window in metacity, the whole window manager hangs for a few seconds, also these hangs happen if i have audacious open with any opengl application (every few seconds). Nvidia 6600, nvidia-glx-new driver. Any ideas?
<marx2k> domor: for which file?
<scguy318> nfusco: ?
<marx2k> domor: I'd be very surprised if you're typing that to me while /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist :)
<scguy318> !anyone | jimmy_
<ubotu> jimmy_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Brian_W> pajaro, estas hay?
<MasterWitt> Hello guys, I was wondering if you could help me out with something. I want to take a txt file and embed it onto the desktop much like what you can do with the terminal. I wanna keep that file opened for things like "When I work" or for things I gotta do and upcoming events. Does anyone know how to do this?
<domor> mark2k: what you mean
<nfusco> scguy318, I see the restricted drivers were only capable of 11mbs, that has now been improved to mid 20's as opposed to NDiswrapper which can go to full 54, im not sure?
<robdig> !es | Brian_W
<ubotu> Brian_W: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MeeKs> how do i login as root in ubuntu?
<jimmy_> ok, I've copied World of warcraft from my XP partition to /home/jimmy/.wine etc etc etc, and it loads up fine, but when I try logging into the game it cant seem to connect, and the console displays fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONTEXT_VALUE
<scguy318> nfusco: oh
<scguy318> nfusco: yeah, ndiswrapper should let you maximize that
<scguy318> !sudo | Meeks
<ubotu> Meeks: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<marx2k> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<solarce> MasterWitt: your best bet is probably some kind of desktop widget
<strui> Hello, I have a laptop fujitsu lifebook 6120, but on X if I try to use shift + pageup I get ;2A and shift + pagedown ;2B, any idea how to enable such keys to work? (pageup/down using xterm in that case)
<genii> jimmy_: #winehq
<jimmy_> I'm thinking there must be a setting somewhere for internet connections thru wine?
<MeeKs> so 'sudo root'
<MeeKs> thats not working
<MasterWitt> solarce: Ahh ok. Any good ones, and please don't say gDesklets as that really sucks!
<solarce> Is there a better channel for compiz/emerald related questions
<dgjones> domor, did you use a Capital X for X11? or just "x11"
<scguy318> MeeKs: root isn't a command
<sgtmattbaker> I have installed a minimal Dapper on my 333MHz, 64MB RAM PC.  Although I am trying to get some minimalist stuff installed on it.  Refer to this thread please. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3819735#post3819735
<marx2k> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<scguy318> MeeKs: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MeeKs> oh
<Aintaer> Does Ubuntu install Shorewall with Shorewall-perl?
<solarce> MasterWitt: I'm not up on widgets on linux unfortunately
<marx2k> MeeKs: 'sudo your_command_here'
<MasterWitt> solarce: Alrighty
<solarce> MasterWitt: the wiki or delicious might be good starting points, maybe ubuntuforums
<scguy318> nfusco: do you need assistance in setting up ndiswrapper?
<solarce> marx2k: ;)
<MeeKs> ok
<MeeKs> so if i wanted to edit a .conf file
<MeeKs> i would so what, sudo edit file.conf ?
<MeeKs> do*
<marx2k> depends on what your editor is
<MeeKs> ok
<nfusco> scguy318, Im sure ill be able to give it a bash
<MeeKs> sorry im new to all this
<marx2k> you can do 'gksudo gedit file.conf'
<sgtmattbaker>  I have installed a minimal Dapper on my 333MHz, 64MB RAM PC.  Although I am trying to get some minimalist stuff installed on it.  Refer to this thread please. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3819735#post3819735
<marx2k> or you can do 'sudo nano file.conf'
<MeeKs> ok
<donour> hi everbody
<domor> Can please help me
<scguy318> MeeKs: gksudo gedit file.conf
<domor> How do i determine what xorg.conf fiel my comput is using
<marx2k> 'gksudo' is used as sudo for gnome-based applications
<marx2k> domor: it's using xorg.conf
<scguy318> nfusco: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Tarkus> how do i rename a directory in terminal?
<donour> My top gnome panel doesn't display anymore, even thought gnome-panel is running. Does anybody know why it wouldn't display?
<domor> mark2k how do i delte all the other ones
<donour> Tarkus: mv DIR1 DIR2
<marx2k> domor: use the 'rm' command
<MasterWitt> solarce: I found one. Its called "Screenlets" and it plays nice with Compiz Fusion :D
<domor> im tyring to get my grpahics card wokring and i,m a newbie
<Jordan_U_> sgtmattbaker, Can you pastebin the exact errors you get from apt, and your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<marx2k> 'sudo rm <filename>'
<domor> had so much problems spent like 3 weeks trying to get it going
<poeloq> anybody know if it is possible to change a primary partition (i.e. /home) from primary to logical? I have 4 primary partitions and want to make more....any solutions?
<Jordan_U_> domor, What Card?
<genii> tarkus if you use mv command it's one less step
<solarce> MasterWitt: where did you find it?
<domor> gefocre 85oo gt
<Jordan_U_> domor, You tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager?
<NemesisD> hi everybody, im on day 3 of trying to fix my computer, now windows AND ubuntu are unbootable, im at a point right now where I'm prepared to reinstall ubuntu but I can't seem to boot from either cd, my drive will at some point just stop spinning and it will hang
<domor> i tryed envy, installting restircted dirver all thete things peole have told mne sitll can;t get it working
<NemesisD> every single time
<asilva> ola
<domor> jordan_u; yet but then my screen turns off when i boot
<scguy318> !envy | domor
<ubotu> domor: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ecmicro> Hello all, is anyone here familiar with btdownloadcurses?
<domor> ok
<donour> ecmicro, yes, go ahead
<domor> how can i uninstall envy
<ecmicro> thanks, donour
<cubedsi> domor: i had the same problem and would have to hit enter for the screen to show up, but if it doesn't work rename your backup or failsafe xorg to xorg.conf
<marx2k> envy made it so upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy required a complete reinstall :(
<scguy318> marx2k: you're supposed to remove the driver it installed first before doing that
<cubedsi> marx2k: what do you mean? i upgraded
<marx2k> scguy: didnt know that at the time :)
<KI4IKL|Lappy> How come when I install qsynaptics it uninstalls xfree86-driver-synaptics and it says it has to have that to run?
<scguy318> marx2k: i thought it like said on the front page of the thing, but w/e
<donour> So nobody has seen the gnome-panel disappearing problem?
<hairulfr> HEy all, trying to help my friend with her iMac, running off live cd, the iMac crashed, I just need to get the photos off the HD before reinstall, but it won't mount, just says "not a directory" any help greatly appreciated!!!
<ecmicro> donour, some of my torrents will just not download.  There are plenty of seeds, and I can get the torrent to start in something like uTorrent but btdownloadmany and btdownloadcurses will just not start
<marx2k> scguy318, it didnt when gutsy came out on day zero :)
<Jordan_U_> ecmicro, Tried rtorrent?
<cubedsi> hairulfr: can't they boot into safe mode or whatever a mac does when its messed
<donour> ecmicro, what version of bt..curses
<ecmicro> Jordan
<hairulfr> cubedsi: I have no idea, this is the only way I know how to do it
<ecmicro> sorry
<hairulfr> cubedsi: I doesn't even start, just white screen, not even sad ma
<hairulfr> mac
<ecmicro> Jordan_U_ will r torrent run in the shell?
<domor> cubedsit: i only have xorg.conf now
<donour> ecmicro, the most recent version of the opensource bt client is pretty old from what i remember
<cubedsi> harulfr: well im pretty sure getting linux on a mac is tough and might not even be able to use a live cd to do it
<boo> happy thanksgiving
<cubedsi> !offtopic \
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic \ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ecmicro> donour  hold on I'll check the version
<Jordan_U_> hairulfr, Two things, 1: Are you holding "C" or option at boot? 2: Do you have an other computer and a firewire cable?
<NemesisD> crap
<NemesisD> well i guess i haven't tried the minimal cd
<semperfiguy> where is the window manager or DE enviroment you are running declared? I need to know for a script I'm writing
<brobostigon> is the minimal cd the alternate cd
<domor> cansome on helpme
<hairulfr> Jordan_U_: No, no other computer, my own laptop is broken, i'm using the computer now, none of the usual stuff is working as far as i can tell
<Boohbah> how do i get kftpgrabber to use ssl on the data channel?
<hairulfr> Jordan_U_: Im using the broken mac off live cd
<Jordan_U_> hairulfr, So the LiveCD is booting?
 * genii wonders if it's the HD thats broken on the mac
<todo> some1 have same problem like me....when gutsy freez cpy fan stop working????
<dgjones> brobostigon, no, its a much smaller install cd, it downloads most of the installation via the internet
<hairulfr> Jordan_U_: The livecd is fine, i just need to access the harddrive
<ecmicro> ok, i'm a noob, how do I check the version of a piece of software?
<brice_> HEY !! Somebody knows how to remove Kiba-dock ?
<marx2k> usually -v or --version
<bom> how to put an adress bar from firefox to one of my hotbars?
<ecmicro> thanks
<donour> ecmicro, well in this case it's a little strange because btdownloadcurses is actually a python script
<Jordan_U_> hairulfr, What have you tried so far?
<Jordan_U_> hairulfr, Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<brice_> I m a  newby on Ubuntu and since I ve installed Kiba Dock Compiz Don't work
<hairulfr> Jordan_U_: Hang on :)
<poeloq> Anybody know if it is possible to convert a primary partition into an extended one?
<ecmicro> donour I'm finding this out
<robdig> Boohbah - may want to try on #kubuntu
<donour> ecmicro, just open it with a text editor and look for a version string
<Boohbah> robdig: thx
<donour> ecmicro, or look at the release notes :)
<madturk> how can i install sqlclient on mono developer?
<GNU_D> Hi, I need to connect with vino on another Ubuntu, but when I try with gdm remote login or what else is called, the x is restarting. Does the client need to add vino-server or something?
<ecmicro> donour, I don't need to use btdownloadcuses.  All I want to do is load some torrent files into a smb share on my server and have something download them
<ecmicro> donour, do you have any recommendations?
<donour> and you don't want to use an interactive app, right?
<donour> well, i would have suggested btdownloadcurses. :)
<Jordan_U_> ecmicro, rtorrent
<ecmicro> donour, I want this to all happen in a screen session
<hairulfr> Jordan_U_: Hmm, for some reason i cant copy from exterm, that usually works... :/
<donour> i'm not sure
<multiverse> 64 bit working like a champ over hre.
<GNU_D> Vino problem, please help
<donour> there must be more console apps somewhere
<spiffman> kind of a specific question, but anyone know if its possible to run softimage xsi on ubuntu? it's been ported for redhat...
<marx2k> *sigh* reinstalling...such a drag
<ecmicro> Jordan_U_, I'll try r torrent
<toresn> do any of you run 'midnight commander' with a transparent background (with the default background of ubuntu 7.10) ?  If so, could you paste the necessary lines?
<donour> google. :) I wish i could help more, but my gnome session is broken so there's not much i can do at the moment
<donour> speaking of which
<Jordan_U_> hairulfr, select the text and middle click to copy it
<SoundChaser> spiffman: if there are rpm's, you might get able to convert them to deb's and try installing it...
<marx2k> Hm shouldnt the installer be asking me if I want to import users?
<ecmicro> donour, no worries, I'll give rtorrent a shot.
<donour> Has anybody had trouble with their main gnome-panel disappearing (not displaying)
<Jordan_U_> hairulfr, Or just run "sudo fdisk -l > Desltop/pastebinme.txt"
<ecmicro> donour Jordan_U_ thanks for your help.
<Jordan_U_> hairulfr, s/Desltop/Desktop :)
<semperfiguy> Whenever I change the font in aterm it puts huge spaces between each letter, how do I stop this?
<robdig> brice_: not familiar with kiba doc personally, but when I googled it looks like they have a channel on freenode, #kiba-dock, maybe they can help you
<spiffman> SoundChaser: thanks, i'll research it, though i have no idea how to go about that
<marx2k> Hmm... migration assistant didnt kick in... I hope it's not going to wipe /home
<SoundChaser> spiffman, if you google for it, there is a conversion tool - I grabbed it and tried it at work, seemed to work well...
<brobostigon> m igratin assistant only migrates data from windos, nt anther linux.
<marx2k> Oh
<SoundChaser> spiffman, alien is the tool I used...
<domor> hello thre, i install restricted video driver, restart computer it cannot boot correctly then a boc comes up saying "use low resolution" tick that then ubuntu boots, i go into restricted drivers and it says "not in use" and the "enabled" box has no tick in it???
<marx2k> Well then I suppose it should be ok... I hope....
<hairulfr> Jordan_U_: Cheers, here it is :) http://www.pastebin.ca/794057
<spiffman> soundchaser: awesome, thanks
<SoundChaser> spiffman, thank the ubuntu forums - that's where I found it. :)
<hairulfr> Jordan_U_: And it warns that fdisk doesnt support GPT
<marx2k> domor: 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE'
<domor> marx2k?
<marx2k> domor: That will show you any errors X encountered on the last load
<domor> mark2k: im anewbie, do i put aht in terminal
<marx2k> yeo
<Jordan_U_> hairulfr, OK, then to mount the drive to "/media/machd" run "sudo mkdir /media/machd" then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/machd"
<marx2k> yep
<marx2k> it should give you the errors your restricted drivers had in loading
<marx2k> _SHOULD_
<Jordan_U_> hairulfr, It doesn't matter that fdisk doesn't support GPT, we aren't actually changing the partitions with fdisk, just getting info on them
<domor> mak2k: (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<domor> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<hairulfr> Jordan_U_: Ok, I'll give it a go, just normal mount dev/sda ...?
<marx2k> domor: looks like no errors were encountered
<domor> marx2k: what should i do to fix this
<marx2k> try the same command on Xorg.0.log.old
<domor> makx2k: for old (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<domor> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<marx2k> strange
<marx2k> youre using nvidia?
<DeltaUK> hi
<domor> max2k yea
 * SoundChaser is having problems playing ogm files under Xubunut Fiesty Fawn with XFmedia...  This used to work, but I think the codecs got broken after an update -- anyone seen / had problems with this?
<marx2k> heh try #nvidia :)
<krimx> Hi I chose not to show the toolbar on Gnome terminal, how do I get it back?
<marx2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hairulfr> Jordan_U_: Ok, I'm in, but seems theres nothing only a dir: efi/apple/firmware
<delmar> hi everyone. I upgraded from feisty to gutsy and am having some problems. I'm sure the short answer is that I really should re-install gutsy from fresh, but I really don't have time right now.   When I bootup with the latest kernel for ubuntu 7.10, which seems to be 2.6.22-14-generic - it loads the ubuntu screen briefly, then drops to a thing called BusyBox v1.1.3 and sits at the initramfs> prompt.  When I choose the previous kernel v
<delmar>  2.6.20-16-generic it seems to boot up ok. What have I done or what needs to be done to fix this?
<main> TIME TO EAT!
<boo> hey guys,anyone know some cool tips/tricks i can do with ubuntu? i just got it
<akumajoe> server irc.unitedusers.net
<DeltaUK> hi, if i am using a quad core intel processor, which ubuntu version do i need?
<bradv> krimx: Right-click in your terminal window and select Show Menubar.
<delmar> Oh Happy Thanks Giving all u lot in America!!.
<usser> boo: compiz
<DeltaUK> hi, if i am using a quad core intel processor, which ubuntu version do i need?
<marx2k> You can still use the 386 version
<main> Compiz is a neat trick to use in ubuntu
<usser> DeltaUK: x86_64
<delmar> DeltaUK, send me the CPU and I will tell you :P
<boo> ive got compiz-fusion but all i can get working is the wobbly windows
<poeloq> I found a bug - where do i report it?
<boo> the water effect doesnt owrk
<poeloq> It is actually quite a serious bug
<domor> mark2k: just says use restricted irve manager for bunut 7.1
<domor> Im so cik of this a
<DeltaUK> lol
<domor> sick
<usser> poeloq: launchpad.org
<poeloq> just lost a lot of data because of it
<DeltaUK> so i need the 64bit AMD and Intel computers one
<dgjones> !launchpad | poeloq
<ubotu> poeloq: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bradv> DeltaUK: Intel
<krimx> bradv: Well now I feel stupid :D Thanks
<main> im running amd64 ver of ubuntu
<main> it rocks
<marx2k> domor: in terminal type 'glxinfo' and see the output
<spider_> can anyone tell me a good irc client for ubuntu?
<DeltaUK> 64bit AMD and Intel computers is 1 version
<ESphynx> anyone cares to explain to me a bit how scim works? I try my shortcut key to bring up scim but i dont see any popup menu
<main> xchat
<usser> poeloq: launchpad.net sorry i always mess this one up
<bradv> krimx: you're welcome (and don't feel stupid).
<main> or konversation
<domor> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<domor> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<marx2k> heh
<marx2k> dont paste the output of glxinfo
<domor> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<domor> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<marx2k> I would really ask around in #nvidia.. they'd know more about it
<domor> marx2k: i can;t
<marx2k> why not?
<usser> poeloq: anyhow here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu]
<dgjones> !irc | spider_
<ubotu> spider_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<domor> narx2k where is #nvidia
<centaur5> Is it possible to connect to the internet via pppoe during a text install?
<marx2k> domor: '/join #nvidia'
<domor> name of display: :0.0
<domor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<domor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<domor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<domor> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<domor>    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<usser> DeltaUK: yes
<krimx> spider_: irssi in terminal or xchat for a gui. The Firefox addon Chatzilla is ok too
<domor>  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
<Tybor> any mysql proficient user ? I tried to restart my mysql and it fails for some obscure "-s" option which I couldn't find
<domor> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<domor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<domor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<domor> 0x21 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<domor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bradv> !pastebin | domor
<domor> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<marx2k> oh man...
<domor> 0x39 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<dgjones> !paste > domor
<marx2k> !pastebin domor
<delmar> So after my upgrade from feisty to gutsy, when I boot up on the first/default kernel 2.6.22-14-generic I end up staring at an initramfs prompt and something called BusyBox v1.1.3 but when I boot up using an older kernel selection (2.6.20-16-generic) things boot fine.  Anyone have any ideas?
<ubotu> domor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usser> DeltaUK: u can always get away with i386 one though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin domor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TwoD> Evening all, I'm trying to build code::blocks from source (svn), but I get some errors when running the bootstrap script, most of the site's down so I figured I'd see here if anyone's got experience with building it.
<Tybor> delmar, i have exactly the same problem on powerpc!
<semperfiguy> how come when the font gets changed in aterm the spacing gets messed up?
<delmar> Tybor, and it was a feisty to gutsy upgrade eh?
<DeltaUK> usser: but will it be using all 4 cores?
<Tybor> delmar, indeed yes
<domor> marx2k: should of use astebin sorry
<usser> DeltaUK: it should have no problem with quad cores yes
<Tybor> delmar, I thought it was because i had to power off the machine during the upgrade
<Electricfox> can some please explain the numbers in e2fsck's output: /dev/hdc1: clean, 2099/526944 files, 267026/1052249 blocks (check in 5 mounts)
<delmar> I have also lost my second monitor and the fancy config tool just breaks things when I try to apply the second monitor.. but I wont go into that
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<delmar> Tybor, really? it said to power off during the upgrade?
<usser> DeltaUK: x86_64 as well as i386 should recognise quad  core
<domor> hello thre, i install restricted video driver, restart computer it cannot boot correctly then a boc comes up saying "use low resolution" tick that then ubuntu boots, i go into restricted drivers and it says "not in use" and the "enabled" box has no tick in it???
<DeltaUK> and which would u use?>
<delmar> Tybor, once its finished for sure ... kernel upgrades and all sorts wont apply until the reboot is done.
<delmar> but what I dont get is why the later kernel doesn't work
<Electricfox> yeah, kernel upgrades don't work until next reboot
<usser> DeltaUK: unless of course u have more than 3,2 gb of memory in which case u'd be better off with x64
<leo_rockw> i have a problem with amarok. it won't let me select alsa as the xine output plugin. in the dropdown list i only get "autodetect" and "esd"
<Tybor> delmar, no, I was forced to power it off because of personal issues
<DeltaUK> ok well i got 4gb
<DeltaUK> lol
<DeltaUK> so 64 it is
<marx2k> DeltaUK, nice system :)
<DeltaUK> ty
<DeltaUK> i dont even have it yet
<domor> hello thre, i install restricted video driver, restart computer it cannot boot correctly then a boc comes up saying "use low resolution" tick that then ubuntu boots, i go into restricted drivers and it says "not in use" and the "enabled" box has no tick in it???
<DeltaUK> lol
<marx2k> I get by with 1.2ghz and 1g :)
<Tybor> delmar, after being dropped to busybox a "modprobe ide-disk" solve my problems, but I have to wait the timeout everytime
<bradv> !enter | DeltaUK
<ubotu> DeltaUK: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<delmar> Tybor, gotta hate it when mother/wife/girlfriend demands you retire to bed eh :P
<DeltaUK> cant wait, 4gb corsair dominators, quad core, 2 8800gt's sli. :)
<marx2k> what was the cost on that?
<Tybor> delmar, you got it. Almost. ACtually it was 1am and I had to get up by 6am
<DeltaUK> not too bad actually, the case was the most expensive single part
<ecmicro> Jordan_U_ rtorrent is exactly what I am looking for, thanks!!
<bthornton> where are the ssh "master keys" held on an Ubuntu system?  I'm migrating my server to a different distribution, but I want the ssh clients that try to connect to the machine to still think they're connecting to the same machine.
<delmar> Tybor, shoulda left the damn thing on but.. I can understand needing to turn off a potentially semi-loud humming device in the room u sleep in :P
<centaur5> Is it possible to connect to the internet via pppoe during a text install?
<bthornton> maybe they're called "host keys"?
<DeltaUK> what is better guys.. beryl or compiz fusion?
<bradv> !beryl | DeltaUK
<ubotu> DeltaUK: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<DeltaUK> kk ty
<marx2k> compiz fusion
<delmar> Tybor, my office is behind my garage.. sort of a sleep out I converted.. I hate the noises so much all my systems sit in the garage and cables run through a hole in the wall .. silence is bliss :P
<SoundChaser> Has anyone tried loading Gutsy on an Everex TC2502 - aka the "Green PC"?
<emma> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<delmar> Compiz ftw !!! <3 <3
<ubuntulover> hi
<Tybor> delmar, wrong baby. It is an old clamshell iBook: it can go to deep-freeze in 2 seconds and stay that way 2-3 days on batteries. Too bad I discovered I uninstalled power-support
<ubuntulover> auth
<urchin> hi all, got a stupid question. Can I shoot?
<delmar> Tybor, bugger!
<Ubuntu_Rocks> shoot
<bradv> !ask | urchin
<ubotu> urchin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marx2k> whoa... kubuntu boots amazingly fast on initial install
<delmar> Tybor, still, it doesn't appear as though there is anyone here that can answer the questions about fixing this.. BusyBox nonsense.
<delmar> im gonna google some more
<cox_> does anyone know the link for the ubuntu minimum installer?
<leo_rockw> i have a problem with amarok. it won't let me select alsa as the xine output plugin. in the dropdown list i only get "autodetect" and "esd". how can i tell xine to use alsa?
<eegore> I am having issues getting my wifi to work'
<scarter> i have multiple tuner cards and at every reboot, the cards change position. can someone point me to a FAQ or HOWTO that will assist me in solving this issue?
<urchin> I'd like to install the build-essential package but gutsy keeps asking for the install CD. Got a way to override and force downlod?
<ubuntulover> authlog doesnt show in the systemlog(reinstalled about 3 hours ago) why???
<eegore> I have an intel 2915 mini-pci wifi adapter
<Tybor> delmar, update-initramdisk and reinstalling the kernel is not a solution (I already tried)
<marx2k> urchin: You can change that in your repositories settings in synaptic
<delmar> Tybor, looks like there are some bugs about this mentioned... must be a solution...
<bradv> urchin: Check your settings in Synapitc. There is probably a setting for a CD.
<delmar> Tybor, ok cool I will note that.
<urchin> markx2k/ ok, will try
<madturk> solarce: are you there?
<emma> is there a way to get rid of gnome without getting rid of ubuntu and then putting xubuntu on it?
<Flannel> emma: sure, just remove gnome.
<rbs-tito> emma: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<SoundChaser> eegore - have you googled for linux drivers for that interface?  If you can't find any, you may need to use the windows drivers with NDISWrap
<ubuntulover> is there anyway to modify it?
<DeltaUK> hey i have a netgear wireless router, if i wanna use a direct connection to my pc with one of the lan ports in the back of the router, what would the cable be called? is it a cat5?
<cox_> does anyone know the link to the website where u can download an installer thats abouyt 9mb then download the rest of the dist via symatic
<Kl4m> Anybody using the xsane GUI?
<bradv> !wifi | eegore
<ubotu> eegore: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bradv> DeltaUK: Cat5 is the cable. RJ45 is the connection.
<urchin> thanks markx2k, worked like a charm!
<Gael> hello
<DeltaUK> cheers
<domor> hello thre, i install restricted video driver, restart computer it cannot boot correctly then a boc comes up saying "use low resolution" tick that then ubuntu boots, i go into restricted drivers and it says "not in use" and the "enabled" box has no tick in it???
<marx2k> urchin: excellent :)
<Flannel> emma: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde where it says "remove ubuntu"
<Gael> i need help
<PyIRC> Hello.
<domor> can somonetell me how to remove envy
<flake> howdy, i'm trying to make something cross-compatible, I know windows GDI and stuff, like setPixel, creating a DC, etc.  is there a graphics programming tutorial for linux somewhere
<ubuntulover> ?
<fannagoganna> flake, are you talking about GL stuff?
<fannagoganna> or just generic GUI programming?
<Vladimir32tl> what is the best way to convert ext3 to ntfs?
<delmar> Tybor, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/126146
<fannagoganna> Vladimir32tl, it would be copying your stuff on ext3 to an ntfs partition
<kierov> domor: sudo apt-get --purge remove envy
<flake> was thinking of playing with wx widgets and the desktop pixels
<bradv> flake: Wikibooks has some great tutorials. One of them might help you.
<delmar> Tybor, some interesting comments in that
<lorin> hello, everyone
<flake> even using GL, still dont know how to modify a bitmap which would be textured to a poly..
<Tybor> delmar, many thanks
<domor> kierov: cheers
<kierov> domor: your welcome
<flake> thanks, will look at wikibooks
<Vladimir32tl> fannagoganna: i mean in a scenario where i would want to remove ubuntu and allow my d: drive to be used by xp, which is on my c: drive (both c: and d: are on one hdd)
<DeltaUK> im downloadin the amd64 and intel version, but the file name is ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso. and under that it says Computer Platform: amd64
<domor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620
<domor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620
<domor> vv
<krimx> DeltaUK: It's ok, that's just because AMD was first
<domor> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<domor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620
<DeltaUK> ok
<Ubuntu_Rocks> loo amd
<kierov> domor: relax
<domor> check that link
<domor> been trying to fix my carf for 2 weeks almosta bout to kick muy cp,mpter down the street
<toresn> do any of you run 'midnight commander' with a transparent background (with the default background of ubuntu 7.10) ?  If so, could you paste the necessary lines?
<domor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620
<fannagoganna> Vladimir32tl, sorry, that sounds like a windows thing which i know less and less about as time goes on...
<boo> hey can someone help me get the cube working on gutsy?
<Tarkus> can someone help me out? im the only one running linux in the house. everyone else is on XP or Vista.. and noone can see my computer on the network.. but i am able to see everything.. what gives? any suggestions?
<leo_rockw> Tarkus: samba
<Clearze1> I'm getting an error when trying to add a id_rsa.pub key to my machine. It says that the file permissions are to open. It's currently set to 0755. What permissions should the authorized key file be set to?
<Tarkus> leo_rockw, samba? i install that on the linux machine?
<bradv> !ccsm | boo
<ubotu> boo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kierov> domor: apt-get install language-pack-en
<krimx> Tarkus: Systen -> Administration -> Shared folders (I think)
<poeloq> Can I resize ext3 partions w/o data loss?
<bradv> poeloq: Yes. sudo apt-get install gparted
<PyIRC> Hello.
<boo> bradv, i can get there but it doesnt work, it just spins it around
<opexoc> I have problem with nvidia driver. I am able to install it temporarily ( this means that when I press CTRL+ALT+F1 and I stop gdm and I will install driver and nextly I will restart gdm then drivers works ) but when I restart system then ubuntu prompts that it can't localize screen or something.
<bradv> poeloq: But backup first.
<poeloq> I can delete/format all my partitions and re-install ubuntu and reuse my old, enlargened ext3 /home?
<bradv> boo: For help with compiz, go to #compiz
<FoFiesoRiuS> help me
<bradv> FoFiesoRiuS: how?
<FoFiesoRiuS> how to install program with terminal
<urchin> Clearze1: try 0600?
<fannagoganna> poeloq, yes you can. If increasing size of partition, first change the size of the partition with fdisk, then do resize2fs on the partition
<Tarkus> krimx, leo_rockw: alright. so i went there and it installed samba and windows support for me.. but they still cant see my linux machine..
<bradv> FoFiesoRiuS: sudo apt-get install programname
<Jordan_U_> !apt | FoFiesoRiuS
<ubotu> FoFiesoRiuS: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<FoFiesoRiuS> but it does not working :(
<bradv> !doesn't work | FoFiesoRiuS
<k1dugar> hello
<leo_rockw> !samba | Tarkus
<Jordan_U_> FoFiesoRiuS, What did you type in, and what error does it give?
<Clearze1> Oh, nvm it should be 0600 :/
<ubotu> FoFiesoRiuS: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubotu> Tarkus: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<k1dugar> how can i get Big Icon Bar on Ubuntu 7.10
<kierov> domor: apt-get install language-pack-en
<bradv> ubotu needs to wake up...
<FoFiesoRiuS> sudo: skype-debian_2.0.0.13-1_i386.deb: command not found
<FoFiesoRiuS> aivaras@Aivaras-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install skype-debian_2.0.0.13-1_i386.deb
<FoFiesoRiuS> Reading package lists... Done
<FoFiesoRiuS> Building dependency tree
<FoFiesoRiuS> Reading state information... Done
<FoFiesoRiuS> E: Couldn't find package skype-debian_2.0.0.13-1_i386.deb
<bradv> FoFiesoRiuS: First of all, use the pastebin please. Second, try sudo apt-get install skype
<Vladimir32tl> is it possible to repartition drives and convert an ext3 to ntfs using the ubuntu livecd>
<drarem> how does gimp draw pixels in it's screens natively?  I know they don't use winapi
<bradv> Vladimir32tl: You cannot convert a drive. Create another partition and copy the data.
<spider_> can anyone tell me, how can i install maven in ubuntu?
<bradv> spider_: Have you tried searching in Synaptic?
<k1dugar> Hellom, Can anyone tell me how can i get Big Icon Bar on Ubuntu 7.10
<FoFiesoRiuS> what does it mean that pastebin ?
<bradv> k1dugar: Is that the name of a specific program? Or do you just want your deskbar to be bigger?
<bradv> !pastebin | FoFiesoRiuS
<ubotu> FoFiesoRiuS: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juannicolas> Hello :) I need help. I'm using ubuntu 7.01 server as a internet gateway, the problem I'm having is everytime i try to transfer a huge chunk of data to my server or either way, my internet goes off but the file transfer still running but in a slowmotion
<spider_> bradv: I saw, but its not there
<Vladimir32tl> bradv: if i decide to remove ubuntu from d: and give that d: back to xp, could i convert it to ntfs using livecd?
<Dann1> Can someone help me through installing Beryl on Ubuntu 7.10, I can't seem to find a walk-through anywhere. :/
<bradv> Vladimir32tl: You will need to delete the partition and create a new NTFS partition. You will lose all your data.
<dgjones> !beryl | Dann1
<ubotu> Dann1: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<kojiro_> uit
<bradv> spider_: Google it. I have never heard of the program, and if its not in Synaptic, its probably difficult to install.
<Dann1> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<k1dugar> bradv: i have seen on some screen shot where i can see Big icon bar something like this http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:aZ-HKzHb8cIvrM:http://www.cdrcracers.com/newsite/06photos/PineBowl/Ubuntu_Desktop.png
<Dann1> Ah, so install that instead?
<Vladimir32tl> bradv: could i delete the ubuntu partition and create a new ntfs partition through livecd? i want to install ubuntu and get rid of windows once and for all, but in any case i would like to tknow if that possible
<fiXXXerMet> What kind of device would I need to connect my stereo (2 RCA plugs (left/right)) to my computer?  I don't want to use a splitter because I want true stereo (left/right) sound
<TuxOtaku> quick sorta noobish question....why won't GDM start automatically when I boot up
<madp3ngu1n> Whats the best music producer for ubuntu
<TuxOtaku> I just get a console login prompt instead
<bradv> Vladimir32tl: I don't think gparted can create NTFS partitions. You need Windows for that.
<Vladimir32tl> bradv: would you know how to do that in windows?
<bradv> k1dugar: That's Gnome disguised as a Mac. Check gnome-look.org.
<bradv> Vladimir32tl: Sure. Install it. Keep in mind, you can create vfat partions in gparted which can be read and written from both Linux and Windows.
<ArthurArchnix> I'm going to try and tackle what I think is a bug... that brown background on login. If you change the gdm login, and you change your desktop colour, you'll notice it switches between gdm, brown, then desktop.
<bradv> ArthurArchnix: Good luck. Let us know how that goes.
<ArthurArchnix> It's a bit advanced for me though so I thought I'd see if anyone wants to chip in.
<madmax123123> hello
<semperfiguy> Why does the letter spacing get messed up when I change fonts in aterm?
<hamid> hi
<bradv> semperfiguy: Check the documentation for aterm.
<ArthurArchnix> So if anyone wants to work on that just pm me.
<spider_> how can i load my bashrc file without logging out?
<hamid> ubuntu woooooooooooooow
<lalalande> hi all,one simple question...
<SoundChaser> semperfiguy, how are you going about setting the font in aterm?
<SoundChaser> I believe I am doing it through my xresources and am not having a problem...
<spider_> is there any way to reload my bashrc file without logout?
<robdig> spider_: source .bashrc
<semperfiguy> SoundChaser: aterm -fn fontname
<SoundChaser> spider_, . bashrce
<SoundChaser> spider_, . bashrc
<iNeo> . ./.bashrc
<SoundChaser> Semidios, what font are you trying to use?
<SoundChaser> err that should have been semperfiguy
<semperfiguy> SoundChaser: snap, one of the artwiz fonts
<madturk> nobody use mono develop in here?
<tex_> Hi guys
<iNeo> tex_: Hi
<tex_> someone can help me in audio configuration?
<bradv> !sound | tex_
<ubotu> tex_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<juannicolas> Ow men, file transfer is very very slow
<marx2k> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Jordan_U_> ArthurArchnix, Sure, I'll try tackling it with you
<tex_> I have already tried but nothing to do...
<marx2k> Does anyone suggest using anything aside from EasyUbuntu? (Medibuntu?)
<marx2k> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lalalande> hi all,one simple question...:authlog doesn't appear in the systemlog why and how to bring it back?
<robdig> madturk: try  #monodevelop
<tex_> what I'm searching is a kind of step to step
<madturk> robdig: you are right :) thx
<Jordan_U_> ArthurArchnix, First thing I'd like to know is weather installing the bluebuntu-look theme get's rid of the brown, if it does we can just look at the theme
<ph> hello
<Tarkus> anyone know why when i try to connect to my computer from the network from a windows machine.. it asks for username and password.. so i put my username and password.. and it doesnt work... any idea why this would happen?
<Jordan_U_> ArthurArchnix, ( I can't do this because the switch is so fast for me I don't see the intermediate brown )
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, Using putty?
<tex_> Neo : so?
<SoundChaser> semperfiguy, look at the man page - it wants a font size, like 7x10...
<opexoc> I have problem with nvidia driver. I am able to install it temporarily ( this means that when I press CTRL+ALT+F1 and I stop gdm and I will install driver and afterwards I will restart gdm then drivers works ) but when I restart system then ubuntu prompts that it can't localize screen or something.
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_, what is putty?
<ArabEyes> anybody helps me to install new icon themes
<ph> im looking for a virtualization platform for (not paravirtualization), one like XEN.What is the best choice when using an ubuntu server (dapper) as a host OS?
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_, why are there all these strange samba, putty, apps.. how many of these things do i need?
<Tybor> delmar, I solved my problem! See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/131150 it could be helpful
<tafkaz> hi there...
<bradv> ph: VirtualBox works great for me.
<Jordan_U_> Taranis, Just to log in remotely, you only need putty
<delmar> Tybor, mint.
<ph> ok.thanx bradv.Is it integrated well with ubuntu?
<tafkaz> need help: i want to cmake some python prog, but i get Please set the following variables:
<tafkaz> PYTHON_INCLUDE_PATH
<tafkaz> PYTHON_LIBRARY
<Tarkus> ArabEyes, you just place the folder in ~/.icons
<tafkaz> where to set them too ? or do i have some packages not installed ?
<bradv> ph: It didn't take long to install. You won't find it in the repositories though, and I'm not sure if it works with dapper.
<[Ely]> Has anyone has or uses WIn4Lin ?
<marx2k> Hmmm... using Adept Manager/Manage Repositories/Find Best Server just closes that window without finding anything
<gregorovius> is it possible with nx or vnc to start a session remotely, suspend it, and resume it locally?
<ArabEyes> tarkus . thanks i will try it
<Jordan_U_> Taranis, There are different apps for doing different things, samba for instance is for doing file sharing with windows ( or other OS's, but it uses the windows SMB protocall )
<ph> ok
<Tybor> delmar, basically add ide-code and ide-disk to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and relaunch update-initramfs
<[Ely]> Has anyone here used or uses WIn4Lin ?
<ph> thanx a lot
<[Ely]> that's what I meant lol
<Tarkus> ArabEyes, and if the theme comes as a .tar.gz then you can also drag it into the theme manager window..
<semperfiguy> SoundChaser: I did read the man page, it just says -fn fontname
<Tarkus> ArabEyes, either way works the same.
<SoundChaser> look down further - I just PM'ed part of the page to you...
<delmar> Tybor, ok. i will see if my problem is the same...
<krimx> Anyone know of a command line app that can make *private* .torrent files? I checked the man page for btmakemetafile and didn't find anything useful.
<DeltaUK> hi
<Tybor> delmar, you had to say "modprobe ide-disk" to boot?
<tafkaz> noone ?
<J_P> anyone can help with battery charger on ubuntu ?
<DeltaUK> if i get the 64bit of ubuntu will lots of programs not work on it? not support? like windows 64bit lots of stuff dont work
<delmar> Tybor, no, i am booting with the previous kernel.  if I boot on 2.6.22-14-generic i get the BusyBox & initramfs deal, if I boot on 2.6.20-16-generic it boots no problem... go figure
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_, so whats putty?
<bradv> DeltaUK: Check the FAQ for 64bit Ubuntu at ubuntu.org.
<DeltaUK> k
<Jordan_U_> DeltaUK, Basically all Open Source programs work perfectly with 64 bit, proprietary programs are where you may have problems
<usser> DeltaUK: yes x64 has some issues
<krimx> DeltaUK: Flash will be a bit troublesome, other than that I haven't had any problems. I think Wine also, but as bradv said, check the faq.
<usser> DeltaUK: mainly java related
<cyrano> hi. i have an issue with virtualbox
<usser> DeltaUK: some 3rd party programs like skype may also cause u trouble
<DeltaUK> ahh im just gonna go with 32bit then i just want it to work :P
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, Putty is for logging into your linux machine and running commands through ssh
<usser> DeltaUK: in general its more pain than i386 but nothing that cant be solved
<cyrano> i installed XP on an expandable hardisk of 2 GB. But now i need more. Is there a way i can make it grow. I'm using virtualbox. Thanks
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_, ooh. sorry i just noticed your messages to me.. you pinged the wrong nickname.. thanks
<tex_> NOBODY CAN HELP ME IN SOUND CONFIG?
<poeloq> whats the best way to backup my complete /home ?
<usser> DeltaUK: if its your first linux u're better off with i386 i think
<Jordan_U_> !caps | tex_
<ubotu> tex_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_, so i just apt-get install putty.. and it should be working? hopefully
<kane77> poeloq, I used "cp -a" that preserves times and users...
<lalalande> some help plz....
<DeltaUK> if i am dual booting and i have 3 harddrives and i want to install each OS on a diff harddrive xp/vista/ubuntu how would i do tht
<krimx> Is there any reason to use apt-get instead of aptitude?
<DeltaUK> triple booting*
<ArabEyes> tarkus . thanks i did it , and it works
<poeloq> Tarkus: what do u need putty for?
<cyrano> i installed XP on an expandable hardisk of 2 GB. But now i need more. Is there a way i can make it grow. I'm using virtualbox. Thanks
<kane77> poeloq, you might as well use dd, but I've never used it
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, On Ubuntu you "sudo apt-get install openssh-server", putty is just a GUI front end to ssh, used mostly for windows ( though it runs on Linux too )
<Tarkus> ArabEyes, no prob
<marx2k> which is better? Medibuntu or easyUbuntu
<poeloq> ah, i need to back up straight to DVD....any ideas?
<Jordan_U_> marx2k, Medibuntu
<usser> Tarkus: yea i think putty on linux is a bit pointless
<marx2k> ok thanks. I will use it :)
<krimx> I've read that aptitude is better so why does it always say to use apt-get in wikis and guides and so on?
<lalalande> hi all,one simple question...:authlog doesn't appear in the systemlog why and how to bring it back??? on
<lalalande> anyone??
<poeloq> Tarkus: u can use telnet, ssh or the other commands to do what putty can do...probably even better
<wac_> rocks you get your turkey pizza yet?
<Jordan_U_> marx2k, The easyubuntu devs stopped the project since current versions of Ubuntu do everything it did ( Except for DVD for legal reasons ), and medibuntu will get you DVD as well
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_, usser poeloq: so what should i do so that the other windows machines can view my computer on the network?
<wac_> Ubuntu_Rocks: you get your turkey pizza yet!?
<SoundChaser> well I be durned - I didn't realize there was a linux version of putty
<usser> Tarkus: install samba
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: Ok... I'll try switching some themes.
 * turkey runs
 * turkey runs like the wind
<leo_rockw> !samba | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cyrano> Please help me with virtualbox. i installed XP on an expandable hardisk of 2 GB. But now i need more. Is there a way i can make it grow. I'm using virtualbox. Thanks
<cyrano> and whats the hotkey ot exit fullscreen?
<usser> turkey: lol
<leo_rockw> Tarkus: read those links
<Jordan_U_> poeloq, putty uses ssh
<Jordan_U_> poeloq, It's just a GUI ssh client for windows
<Sitherae> I know this is the wrong place but... Can someone help me with a Windows problem? Its extremely important.
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ya it was lovely.
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: Meanwhile, check this out... http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2366
<delmar> Tybor, ok. i did that. lets see if it works.
<DeltaUK> if i am triple booting and i have 3 harddrives and i want to install each OS on a diff harddrive xp/vista/ubuntu how would i do tht
<_gpg_> hello
<robdig> Sitherae, try ##windows
<poeloq> Jordan_U_: I know!
<Tarkus> usser, leo_rockw: i already have it installed
<Sitherae> robdig thanks
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, View your computer as in get files from it?
<jorgenpt> Can you guys recommend any hotseat games? (E.g. that plays well with gamepads)
<usser> Tarkus: then your windows machine should see u on the network
<_gpg_> i woul like to know if some of have some troubles with firefox (with 10 windows) it take 90% of my cpu and more then 700mb of RAM ?!
<Tarkus> usser, only one of them does.. the vista laptop... but im still unable to view my shared files, etc.. because it asked for password and it doesnt work..
<krimx> _gpg_: Do you have lots of addons?
<leo_rockw> Tarkus: you have to configure samba
<_gpg_> krimx 0 addon
<Tarkus> Jordan_U_, yes. but right now its mainly to get access to use the printer connected to my linux machine.
<usser> Tarkus: u have to add users to samba
<leo_rockw> jorgenpt: you know what...? i can't think of any linux game that would play well with a gamepad, haha
<Ubuntu_Rocks> busy.
<usser> Tarkus: sudo smbpasswd -a yourlogin
<henry_> Henry
<jorgenpt> leo_rockw: haha ;-)
<leo_rockw> jorgenpt: that's something linux is lacking i guess
<FoFiesoRiuS> what need codecs that i can see tv online ?
<jorgenpt> leo_rockw: I've got a projector hooked up to my mediacenter which runs Ubuntu, currently the games I run are SNES-games. :-)
<cyrano> Please help me with virtualbox. i installed XP on an expandable hardisk of 2 GB. But now i need more. Is there a way i can make it grow. I'm using virtualbox. Thanks
<wac_> anyone: if I creat a policy in firestarter does it stay like that even if firestarter is not running?
<anzan> gpg, firefox 2 has many memory leaks, 3 might fix them. In the meantime I use Epiphany.
<usser> Tarkus: then do sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: No... changing GDM greeter does not change the brown background that is drawn between succesful login and the desktop background set by the user.
<leo_rockw> jorgenpt: yeah, i was going to recommend snes roms haha
<krimx> jorgenpt: I was just going to recommend going for a SNES emulator. SNES rocks.
<Jordan_U_> Tarkus, http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/15_Connecting_to_Printers I don't know if that covers sharing printers or just connecting to printers shared by other machines
<anzan> gpg, or just clear the cache in Firefox a great deal.
<anzan> gpg, CTL+SHIFT+DELETE.
<oxxen> scguy318, you still here?
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: Neither does setting the background colour in the greeter, using simple greeter with colour only, etc. Quite simply, there is no gui way to change the background.
<DeltaUK> will it be a problem is i dual boot between different hard drives if one hdd is IDE and the other is SATA?
<DeltaUK> *if
<jorgenpt> leo_rockw, krimx, ya ;)
<leo_rockw> jorgenpt: secret maryo chronicles... blob and conquer...
<fannagoganna> DeltaUK, as long as your BIOS sees both, then no.
<robdig> cyrano, try #vbox
<toresn> do any of you run 'midnight commander' with a transparent background (with the default background of ubuntu 7.10) ?  If so, could you paste the necessary lines?
<wac_> anyone: if I creat a policy in firestarter does it stay like that even if firestarter is not running?
<krimx> DeltaUK: Don't think so. I've done it before with no problems. Just install Windows first
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: I can follow this advice here to manually change the background colour... but as I said I'm looking for a more elegant fix to this apparent bug.
<usser> DeltaUK: doesnt make a difference
<leo_rockw> jorgenpt: blobwars
<Jordan_U_> ArthurArchnix, What about changing the color of the solid background image ( it may display that before the actual background )
<leo_rockw> jorgenpt: sorry... metal blob solid i meant
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/160349
<Clearze1> I've been trying to get sshfs to mount a remote directory on boot and nothing I try will work. Does anyone in here know how to get sshfs to mount on boot?
<Jordan_U_> ArthurArchnix, Ahh, so you know the cause, I didn't realize you were that far yet :)
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: If desktop is set to colour black, and greeter background is set to colour black, a brown desktop will be drawn between those two points.
<brobostigon> hi
<DeltaUK> thanks
<janerik> Printer driver help. Have a Lexmark multifunctional X2580 need driver. Can't get it to work
<DeltaUK> i have 1 SATA and 2 IDE's and i want vista on the sata and xp on 1 IDE and ubuntu on the other IDE
<DeltaUK> what order should i install?
<riotkittie> setting the colour in the script is all that you can do :T
<jorgenpt> leo_rockw: Is it multiplayer?
<DeltaUK> all on seperate harddrives
<krimx> DeltaUK: I don't know which of the Windows first but I'd go with XP -> Vista -> Ubuntu
<Jordan_U_> ArthurArchnix, Just to be thourough try enabling the entire bluebuntu theme ( go into System -> Preferences -> Appearance and any tab that has an option for bluebuntu, choose it )
<bradv> DeltaUK: XP, Vista, Ubuntu
<leo_rockw> jorgenpt: no, secret maryo chronicles and metal blob solid are sidescrollers
<Ctrl_> Hi
<jorgenpt> ok
<somerville32> What does this mean?
<leo_rockw> jorgenpt: blob and conqueror (metal blob solid 2) is a sidescroller goes 3D
<somerville32> Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<somerville32> Xlib: No protocol specified
<DeltaUK> ok thanks
<Jordan_U_> ArthurArchnix, I remember on an old machine ( with Edgy a while ago ) that I saw an intermediate blue, and I was using all bluebuntu at the time
<Ctrl_> is there any difference between kernel size and kernel.deb ?
<braam> yesterday I updated packages in gutsy - today xserver only starts in 640x480 and no mouse.  How do I go one day back?
<Jordan_U_> Ctrl_, .debs are compressed
<leo_rockw> i have a problem with amarok. it won't let me select alsa as the xine output plugin. in the dropdown list i only get "autodetect" and "esd". how can i tell xine to use alsa?
<Jordan_U_> braam, Did you manually install ati / nvidia drivers?
<Jordan_U_> braam, Rather than use the ones in the repos?
<CaBa\> why is my display brightness set to minimum when i start watching a video with vlc?
<MI123645> can anybody give me a step by step installation of the latest ATI drivers?
<krimx> Anyone know of a command line app that can make *private* .torrent files? I checked the man page for btmakemetafile and didn't find anything useful.
<Ctrl_> ok , so is it normal to have 136.5 MB off kernel image .deb ?
<leo_rockw> MI123645: the privative ones? sudo ./instal.sh i believe it is
<krimx> MI123645: I can't but check out Phoronix.com if you don't get help here, you might find something.
<whyking_> There is a debian package I want to use in my ubuntu, is there a clean way to do this?
<MI123645> ok
<whyking_> like, tell synaptic to use the debian version instead of the ubuntu version from now on?
<Ctrl_> linux-image-2.6.23.8-_2.6.23.8--10.00.Custom_amd64.deb is about  136 mb
<Sitherae> Anyone know how I do a stress test on the cpu/mem?
<janerik> anyone have an Idea how to make a Lexmark all in one printer work??? Lexmark 2580
<Jordan_U_> MI123645, I don't reccoment the newest ATI drivers, they are notoriously problematic
<DeltaUK> so if i am using different hard drives for different OS's i wont need to make/resize any partitions?
<Jordan_U_> MI123645, And even when AIGLX works, it doesn't work well ( slower than XGL in all cases )
<MI123645> which drivers should i get then?
<Parsi> hi ubuntu guys
<FoFiesoRiuS> what i need do that in this web http://www.televysion.com/ i can watch video ?
<Parsi> am suse user
<Jordan_U_> MI123645, The ones provided by Ubuntu
<Parsi> there are some problems with 10.3
<braam> Jordan_U_: no I used the update daemon
<Jordan_U_> MI123645, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: No... trying all the different ones was one of the first things i tried before filing a bug report. As I said I can edit the presession defaults to force a colour. I've posted it here. http://pastebin.com/m76a12285  What you'll notice if you read through, is that it tries to capture the background colour at least two times, only if every attempt to obtain the system themes backgroun colour fails does it then set a defaul
<Mark761966> Hey all, I'm installing Fluxbuntu via Virtualbox. I'm at the partitioning stage
<leo_rockw> hey Parsi
<MI123645> i tried that, but they couldnt detect my card
<DeltaUK> so if i am using different hard drives for different OS's i wont need to make/resize any partitions?
<braam> Jordan_U_: I think this is an intel 915 chipset graphics driver
<joejaxx> Mark761966: nice
<Parsi> hey leo_rockw
<Mark761966> I don't usually partition, Joe, but I don't want to overwrite Xubuntu
<Jordan_U_> braam, Are you using the "intel" driver?
<aleksandar> i need help
<jens> I have a question about disk space; how do I free it? since deleting a file doesn't seem to work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45510/
<joejaxx> Mark761966: tell me how you like it
<Mark761966> What's the first choice I should make?
<Parsi> problems are these: i can't connect to the internet & 3d desktop is not enabled
<Jordan_U_> braam, Or the older "i810" ?
<joejaxx> Mark761966: ?
<braam> Jordan_U_: how can I find that out?
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: I wonder... could it be as simple as a path change... maybe the path to the theme that the presession is looking for has changed?
<Mark761966> Guided: Use Entire Disc
<joejaxx> Mark761966: do you have anything else on the disc?
<Mark761966> ?
<Ctrl_> Paris arent you on connected to the internet now?!
<Mark761966> Yes. Xubuntu
<Parsi> yes, but via Windows
<joejaxx> Mark761966: no i mean in virtualbox
<jawee> My keyboard is not working... or rather keyboards in general as I tried another... on Ubuntu. It happened after rebooting the computer
<jabagawee> people got time for me?
<Ctrl_> good, stay with windos its better :)
<Flinty> Can someone tell my why this is happening when I'm trying to install http://www.furygamer.com/imghost/files/1/HPIM0434.JPG
<Parsi> nope
<nicolah> any tutorial on sharing folder using nfs ? (not samba)
<Parsi> Ctrl_
<ArthurArchnix> How would I add more paths to this "PATH="/usr/bin:$PATH:/bin:/usr/bin", say I wanted to name another path.
<Parsi> i like linux
<Ctrl_> yeah?
<Mark761966> I have gOS and Belenis in virtualbox
<Parsi> all for free
<Parsi> opensource
<Parsi> freedome!
<Jordan_U_> braam, grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ctrl_> i preffer DOS and windDOS and yeah W@rz :)
<Kr0ntab> jens, your df -h is in human readable format.  if the file you are deleting is small, then the size may not go down enough to display...
<bradv> !enter | Parsi
<ubotu> Parsi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jawee> However, the keys will work if I hold them done for 1.5 seconds. They also work within gdm and getty
<joejaxx> Mark761966: yeah but they are in separate vm's right?
<robdig> !ask | jabagawee
<ubotu> jabagawee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jabagawee> lol
<jabagawee> sure
<Mark761966> Yeah
<jens> Kr0ntab, it's around 350MB
<Parsi> bradv: shhhhh!
<jabagawee> i just updated kubuntu to gutsy
<Mark761966> Oh right, it's a virtual partition
<jabagawee> and i lost wireless
<Mark761966> Phew
<jens> 361269248 bytes actually
<Ctrl_> gutsy sux (beliave me)
<Jordan_U_> jabagawee, Might try #kubuntu
<jabagawee> hmmm
<jabagawee> its mainly a ndiswrapper problem
<jabagawee> not really a kde specific one
<Parsi> is gutsy better than suse 10.3 ?
<DeltaUK> if i install xp, then try to install vista as a dual boot, wont it just ask me to upgrade or will it give me the option to install in a seperate drive?
<jabagawee> DeltaUK: make a separate partition for vista
<Ctrl_> i think , its will take over your XP
<braam> Jordan_U_: driver is intel, 945GM/GMS chipset
<krimx> Parsi: I'm sure you'll get a yes in the Ubuntu channel and a no in the Suse channel ;)
<jabagawee> Delta: then install there
<joejaxx> DeltaUK: there is a Custom instal option
<Toxygen> hi
<joejaxx> DeltaUK: install* but i would partition before hand
<Reng> hey guys when you add a custom theme, how do you find out if there is dependence need for that application?
<Parsi> ahaaaa!
<Ctrl_> unless you installed Grub + Vista Then XP *never tried it but it should work*
<Jordan_U_> braam, Ok, can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo" ?
<jabagawee> anyone know about ndiswrapper...
<AQUAg33k> How do you make the wifi usb connector for the nintendo ds work...im using fistey
<jawee> Parsi: It's purely opinion in most cases. I prefer Ubuntu in some aspects, such as package management. However, SUSE tends to be a more complete solution as far as the base package.
<DeltaUK> but i want the os on its own drive
<Parsi> there is "Kinternet" in suse, is there something similar for gutsy?
<bradv> !ndiswrapper | jabagawee
<ubotu> jabagawee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leo_rockw> Parsi: suse comes with kde, right? suse is better than ubuntu... now if you ask about Kubuntu... haha
<Jordan_U_> Reng, Themes don't have dependencies, or rather, if it's a gnome theme the only dependency is that you have Gnome :)
<DeltaUK> i thought that would be easier seein as i dont have to resize anything just let it install as normal on a clean drive
<joejaxx> Mark761966: if you want there is a fluxbuntu specific channel :)
<jabagawee> i see, however, its kind of a specialized dproblem
<jawee> Parsi: Well, KNetworkManager is the same thing on Kubuntu
<Parsi> oh! it's shit!
<joejaxx> !ohmy | Parsi
<ubotu> Parsi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Toxygen> hey guys. i have a problem. my computer is really slow, it's a compaq so i'd expected it to be slow, but right now i'm thinking of installing ubuntu on it. the only problem is it doesn't recognize cd's and i tried to boot the cd at startup but it doesn't work. is there any other way i can install ubuntu on it without using a cd or a usb flash drive? because i don't have a big enough flash drive anywhere.
<Parsi> i can not detect my modem
<arielprogrammer> HEllo, Can I ask you something, guys
<arielprogrammer> ?
<Parsi> *it
<DeltaUK> the only way i can think of is disconnecting the other drives whilst i install the os on each hdd, then have it ask which hdd to boot from
<jabagawee> hmmm
<jawee> !ask | arielprogrammer
<ubotu> arielprogrammer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arielprogrammer> What do you really prefer Beryl or Compiz?
<jabagawee> Delta: what you want to do is make enough partitions
<Mark761966> I'm helping someone with virtualbox
<Mark761966> Better go
<krimx> Toxygen: Go into BIOS and see if CD-ROM is first in the boot order
<leo_rockw> arielprogrammer: compiz fusion ;-)
<jabagawee> Delta: for all ur OSs
<bradv> !beryl | arielprogrammer That's easy!
<ubotu> arielprogrammer That's easy!: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<wac_> toxygen: try booting from a flash drive
<Mark761966> Bye Joe
<joejaxx> Mark761966: bye :)
<jawee> arielprogrammer: I have come to prefer Compiz, though Beryl seems to work better with KDE.. my expierence only.
<DeltaUK> hang on dude can we private convo lol
<jabagawee> Delta: then install Vista to its own and use GRUB to boot to everything
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Toxygen> krimx: i already did that. i made it first, but it still doesn't work.
<robdig> !beryl | arielprogrammer
<ubotu> arielprogrammer: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<wac_> toxygen: try booting from a flash drive
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Yummy: bot snacks.
<Toxygen> wac_: the only problem is i don't have a flash drive big enough
<arielprogrammer> I have compiz and I think it's better than Beryl
<Parsi> which one supports more hardware, suse or ubuntu?
<wac_> hmmm
<arielprogrammer> it's more stable than Beryl
<wac_> you got another computer?
<AQUAg33k> Anyone know how to get the nintendo ds usb wifi to work in ubuntu?
<Toxygen> yeah
<wac_> what about network boot?
<Toxygen> i have 3 computers all on the same LAN
<Jordan_U_> ArthurArchnix, I have confirmed the bug at least
<jawee> Parsi: Kubuntu and Ubuntu did better with my hardware. Unfortuanately, SUSE doesn't have a live CD to test with.
<Toxygen> tell me more, wac...
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: The more important question would be which one supports Your Hardware..
<bradv> Parsi: For an unbiased opinion I suggest #linux. People here will have limited experience with Suse.
<wac_> haha if I knew more
<Jordan_U_> jawee, It does now
<wac_> I know you have to have a server
<wac_> or atleast a server prog
<jabagawee> anybody wanna help? :P
<Toxygen> hah, too advanced for me. :/
<jawee> Jordan_U_: Okay. I haven't messed with SUSE since openSUSE 10.1 :)
<krimx> AQUAg33k: Here are some threads about it, tried those? http://www.google.se/search?q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org%20nintendo%20ds
<braam> Jordan_U_: glxinfo from the working or non working version (I booted it from the DVD now).  Non working version also doesn't get network
<arielprogrammer> jabagawee / What is your question?
<jabagawee> hmm
<wac_> I got it
<DeltaUK> jabagawee will u see what i said in the priv convo?
<Parsi> if all was ok in live cd can i install full version?
<jabagawee> its a ndiswrapper breaking
<Jordan_U_> braam, Non working
<wac_> borrow the cd drive from one of your other comps
<jabagawee> after a dist-upgrade
<jens> can someone explain this to me?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45511/
<Jordan_U_> jabagawee, What chipset?
<Toxygen> wac_: that is a good idea, but i don't really want to open any computers. it's a last resort, if it comes down to that.
<jabagawee> hmm
<jabagawee> Broadcom
<jabagawee> hang on...
<DeltaUK> i didnt think i needed to mess aound with partitions if im letting the os use the whole drive
<jabagawee>  BCM94311MCG
<Reng> what is some good gtk2 theme package to install?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> cd roms are a dime a dozon..buy 1
<Jordan_U_> jens, Someone already did, maybe you missed it
<Toxygen> is there any way i can use daemon tools to make it boot up at the start?
<wac_> well, being black friday and all they have a 2g flash drive at best buy tomarrow for 15 dollars
<wac_> no
<Toxygen> ugh.
<Jordan_U_> jabagawee, You may be able to get it working with native drivers
<jens> Jordan_U_, what krontab said wasn't the case
<jabagawee> hmmm
<jabagawee> i probably messed up everything
<joejaxx> DeltaUK: i thought you said you wanted xp and vista?
<malajenho> hi
<jabagawee> my modprobe.d/blacklist is all messed up
<wac_> maybee
<jens> the file was around 350MB
<bradv> !enter | jabagawee
<ubotu> jabagawee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jabagawee> sorry ):
<wac_> if you set up a boot partition on your HD with partition magic and then putting only the CD on that part of the drive
<Jordan_U_> jens, Is the file possibly still open in another program
<Jordan_U_> ?
<jens> that could be the case yes...
<malajenho> I'm trying to install "WEPATTACK" and when I use: make clean && make && make install, I obtain this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45513/
<jabagawee> as far as i know, my wireless doesn't work natively with feisty.
<scarter> i have multiple tuner cards and at every reboot, the cards change position. can someone point me to a FAQ or HOWTO that will assist me in solving this issue?
<DeltaUK> joejaxx: what i want in the end is, xp vista and ubuntu all on seperate hdd's
<Toxygen> wac_: hmm... i think that might wor
<Toxygen> work*
<wac_> might
<Jack_Sparrow> malajenho: That is offtopic....
<Jordan_U_> jens, In UNIX files aren't deleted from disk untill no processes have a handle on them
<wac_> you got a spare you can through in?
<jens> Jordan_U_, but it doesn't apear on the disk anymore; so will it be gone after I close the program? or how do I get rid of it?
<jens> ok, thx Jordan_U_ :)
<Toxygen> what?
<krimx> Does anyone know if it's possible to set Mplayer to open files in half size instead of full size? I use it to watch HD movies and when not in full screen I want it to not go outside of the screen
<Jordan_U_> jens, You can see what program has a handle on it with "lsof | grep "/path/to/file"
<wac_> you have a spare drive you can through into your computer and use?
<wac_> it would make it a hell of alot easier
<Toxygen> yeah it would
<Toxygen> i don't have one, though.
<wac_> ah
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: Think I've got it.
<wac_> well, I am all out of ideas now
<Toxygen> hah, thanks for all the help
<wac_> n/p
<jens> yep, I see it now. thank you verry much for making this clear to my Jordan_U_
<Toxygen> i don't think i'm getting ubuntu on my desktop :(
<jens> me*
<ArthurArchnix> Wish I had people who could test it though, because I'm curious to know if it creates any problems with themes that I'm not seeing.
<Poul|Raider> Anyone got a solution to gnome popping asking about my keyboard if i want to use gnome or xserver settings, tho they are both set to the same?
<jabagawee> anyone else got a bcm4311 card?
<braam> Jordan_U_: how do we get an xterm or similar without a mouse?
<nocho_> ....
<Jack_Sparrow> jabagawee: Yes, several and all worked without ndiswrapper...  I used fwcutter on all of them
<Clearze1> Jordan_U_: Ctrl+alt+f1
<Clearze1> braam:Ctrl+alt+f1
<jabagawee> ah fwcutter
<jabagawee> Jack_: Doesn't that only work at 11mbps speeds?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcomm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Clearze1> jabagawee: Ndiswrapper is the only way to go with that card
<jabagawee> ah! conflicting statements!
<brandon_> do any of you guys use steam threw wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> jabagawee: The link will show you the best way
<Clearze1> jabagawee: blacklist the native bcmxx driver and use ndiswrapper
<Oli``> brandon_: yup
<jabagawee> augh!
<Gin> hi
<Oli``> brandon_: well I use it *through WINE =)
<Gin> anythinng similar to Maple but free for Ubuntu?
<brandon_> old``: is it slow for you?
<braam> Jordan_U_: ok, now I need a display name to pass to glxinfo (ctrl-alt-f1 gives a console, not an xterm)
<Toxygen> is there any type of software that boots iso images at the beginning of the startup process?
<brandon_> oli``: is it slow for you?
<jabagawee> so fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
<Oli``> brandon_: not particularly.. starting it up is a little pokey, but once it's past that, the games are quite okay... not Windows-speed but close enough for it not to hurt too much
<Oli``> Gin: what's Maple?
<Clearze1> jabagawee: ue fwcutter first. But I haven't had much luck with it personally
<jabagawee> hmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> jabagawee: The link shows how Ubuntu gets it working.. and that does NOT include ndiswrapper for that chipset
<jabagawee> not too sure what driver to give it
<Clearze1> jabagawee: You may have a different experience than I did
<jabagawee> ugh...
<jabagawee> fine, I'll try
<Gin> Oli, it is a math program
<Oli``> Gin: http://www.maplesoft.com/whatismaple.aspx ?
<brandon_> oli``: its unbarible on my its a like a sec between the time I click the mouse and a shot of the screen happens its impossible to be good on it is tehre anything I can do to change that?
<brandon_> oli``: I just put it on so i have't done anyting yet
<NemesisD> hi all, i'm so close to fixing this i can taste it but I have hit a wall
<Jack_Sparrow> jabagawee: wl_apsta.o is what I used on all
<jabagawee> okay
<jabagawee> thnx
<jabagawee> the default from the restricted drivers manager?
<P-avilion> happy thanksgiving!!!
<P-avilion> after i copy a particular file , it shows a little red x by the file and i cant open it
<NemesisD> i had a dual boot drive with windows xp and ubuntu, when windows stopped booting i ran fixmbr on the drive (which overwrites the mbr to boot xp exclusively), but for some reason gparted is showing the drive as unallocated, which can't be right
<P-avilion> so i think its currupt
 * kane77 needs jaiku invite...
<bradv> P-avilion: Its not corrupt. You just don't have permissions to it.
<P-avilion> oh
<P-avilion> its just html
<P-avilion> how can i change that
<Jack_Sparrow> P-avilion: More important, where are you saving that file.. ie which folder
<bradv> P-avilion: In terminal, list the contents of that directory using ls -l. Use chown username filename to fix it.
<marx2k> whats a good graphical unarchiver for KDE?
<sayanora1818181> Hi all, I'm back
<P-avilion> im saving it in /var/www  to be displayed with apache2
<Jack_Sparrow> P-avilion: You dont generally run into permissions prob unless you are outside /home
<braam> Clearze1: alt-ctrl-f1 gives a console.  glxinfo -display 0:0 is refused access.  I need a terminal on the X screen I think?
<Discerer> where can I find a disk manager in ubuntu?
<sayanora1818181> Is this how it should work? http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/4929/screenshot2fs4.png
<bradv> P-avilion: Jack_Sparrow is right. Did you copy it from another profile?
<marx2k> Discerer, install gparted
<smacky_> how do i change tovid videom.2 to mpg
<P-avilion> i only have one profile, yes i copied from a folder on my desktop
<Discerer> ok thanks marx2k
<P-avilion> but also another file, and it did not do the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> Discerer: define disk manager... I assume not just partition manager
<bradv> smacky_: Try the package DeVeDe.
<jabagawe1> okay fwcutter works
<Oli``> brandon_: Can't say as I've altered any of the settings to get it running better here. Have you changed your sound driver in Wine's config?
<Jack_Sparrow> Discerer: I like Thunar for managing files, itis lighter than Nautilus
<Discerer> doens't have to be advanced Jack_Sparrow
<bradv> jabagawe1: Congratulations.
<jabagawe1> only works at 24mbps?
<Discerer> no I want a disk manager, not a file browser or wathev
<brandon_> what should I put it on?
<Oli``> brandon_: Mine's on ALSA
<brandon_> oli  is that whats its supposed to be on?
<smacky_> tovid is not converting movies to mpg but it is converting to video.m.2 with no problems until the player wont read it after the burn
<bradv> Discerer: What specifically do you want to achieve?
<Jack_Sparrow> Discerer: You want to manage partitions?
<Discerer> gparted worked fine
<Oli``> brandon_: I think so...
<bradv> smacky_: Try DeVeDe.
<sayanora1818181> Hello?
<smacky_> ok thanks
<Discerer> so thx ppl
<brandon_> oli for some reason I can't even get sound
<bradv> sayanora1818181: Do you want 1200 people to say hello to you? Hello.
<sayanora1818181> No I had a question
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riotkittie> ask it, my child. ohmmmm.
<sayanora1818181> Is this how it should work? http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/4929/screenshot2fs4.png
<sayanora1818181> hehe
<Oli``> Gin: Not sure if you've read this thread already but: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-20896.html
<braam> Jordan_U_: glx is not running on the display (it's running in vesa 800x600 mode)
<riotkittie> yay, sayanora1818181 is creating a /home partition
 * riotkittie throws confetti
<sayanora1818181> Why "yay"?
<Jack_Sparrow> it is a good idea
<Oli``> Gin: It's an oldie so some software is bound to have matured more than others. They seem to be going for MuPAD in the thread
<riotkittie> sayanora1818181: because it's always wise. :P
<sayanora1818181> ok
<bradv> sayanora1818181: Looks good to me. You're creating a swap, a root partition and a home partition, and leaving your other two NTFS drives intact.
<riotkittie> sayanora1818181: yeah, looks like you're all good there.
<sayanora1818181> I have a few more Q's.
<sayanora1818181> I was told that order matters
<bradv> sayanora1818181: And kudos for using a home partition. Everyone - look at sayanora1818181's setup. ;)
<softwork>  #creative
<sayanora1818181> Should the "/" drive be where the "/home" drive is, and vice versa?
<bradv> sayanora1818181: Won't make a difference.
<Jack_Sparrow> no diff
<sayanora1818181> It won't? That's good
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, I am a bit slow today..
<sayanora1818181> What size best fits the "/" partition?
<bradv> sayanora1818181: That's a lot of space. You have 1750 MB!
<sayanora1818181> Yes. Mainly because I edit a lot of media
<Oli``> brandon_: you cant get sound at all? What's the current sound driver in WINE?
<Jack_Sparrow> sayanora1818181: anything over 10 gig
<sayanora1818181> So, 10 GB size for the "/" partition?
<brandon_> oli: alsa
<Oli``> brandon_: and does the test-sound button work?
<Jack_Sparrow> brandon_: I had to se winecfg to use alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> set
<sayanora1818181> I read that Ubuntu would go into / and all my programs and data would go into /home
<P-avilion> how do i delete a file
<sayanora1818181> Is that how it works?
<numique> Question: which paramter must I use to start a programm (from terminal) in tray or minimized?
<Jack_Sparrow> P-avilion: dont have permission to delete it eh?
<Oli``> brandon_: try enabling driver emulation and seeing if the sound works (in game)
<bradv> sayanora1818181: Your programs go into /. Your data and your config settings go into /home. Don't be too cheap on /
<P-avilion> whats the command
<P-avilion> pls
<sayanora1818181> oh dear
<bradv> P-avilion: rm
<P-avilion> ty, im rusty
<cabroni_> how can i install   libtinyxml  ??
<bradv> sayanora1818181: 40 GB is perfect.
<sayanora1818181> What would be the reccomended size? I have multiple programs which exceed 10 GB in size
<Jangari> anyone know of a workable offline blog editor for linux?
<usser> bradv: 40g for /?
<DanielJones> hiya. how do i install limewire onto ubuntu?
<Boohbah> how can i change kde fonts from gnome?
<sayanora1818181> One of them is bloated to 50GB, so I don't think that will be enough
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DanielJones> thank you
<usser> DanielJones: use frostwire
<smacky_> there is a deb for it
<numique> Question: which paramter must I use to start a programm (from terminal) in tray or minimized?
<bradv> sayanora1818181: I just checked and I have 150 gb for /. And 45 used. So, yeah, go a little bigger. Maybe 100.
<Poul|Raider> Can i somehow make so that i can access my window disc with a shortcut ~/games/ -> /media/xxx/  so whenever i in a terminal are doing cd games/ it automatic send me into /media/xxx/
<bradv> sayanora1818181: It's a pita if you run out.
<sayanora1818181> bradv, how does 200GB sound?
<cabroni_> how can i install   libtinyxml  ????!! is no in ubuntu repositories
<marx2k> Poul: symbolic links will do that for you
<usser> sayanora1818181: crazy!
<usser> sayanora1818181: thats how
<sayanora1818181> usser: huh?
<Techdivided> Hey I have a question..... I mistakenly installed tpb on my thinkpad and it took away the little sound icons gnome flashes when you press the volume buttons, how do I get them back
<marx2k> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<usser> sayanora1818181: i dont see any scenario where u'd want more than 6Gb for /
<usser> sayanora1818181: 200g is just out there
<scguy318> sayanora1818181: i'd say 10 GB max
<sayanora1818181> usser, I have very space consuming programs
<foso> hi, this is a stupid question, how do i change the bg color of my splash screen?
<scguy318> sayanora1818181: the OS doesn't need that much
<Jangari> can i navigate to a server share, on samba, using a terminal? the directory given by the window is smb://server/share
<Oli``> Techdivided: tpb? the pirate bay?
<bradv> sayanora1818181: If you can afford it do it. I can buy 500GB for $100, so it makes sense to me. Running out of space on / is a pain in the rear.
<sayanora1818181> It all would not fit into 10GB
<scguy318> sayanora1818181: then pick whatever size is appropriate
<usser> sayanora1818181: what programs are these?
<sayanora1818181> Editing programs, intensive games
<kharloss> after i setup a DNS server with an entry for my domain , how long i have to wait untill my changes applied ? and how did i know if my DNS server comunicate with some other DNS servers ?
<marx2k> Poul:  try 'ln -s ~/games /media/xxx/'
<cabroni_> libTinyXML ?!!  how i get it
<sayanora1818181> Adobe stuff, AutoCAD stuff, Trainz Classics...
<kitche> kharloss: the time depends on what your TTL for that domain is
<sayanora1818181> Much more
<usser> sayanora1818181: most of your windows games will end up in your /home/<Username>/.wine anyway
<bradv> sayanora1818181: Also, you may want to increase your swap to 2 GB.
<Techdivided> no not "the pirate bay" "Thinkpad buttons"  it's an app that makes it so when you press the volume button on your Thinkpad it will flash the speakers on screen
<Jack_Sparrow> cabroni_: what are you installing that needs it
<adam_> hello, is there a solution for the flash 9 sound problem in firefox on ubuntu 7.10?
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm compiling a hello world program.  I compile it with "gcc -o test test.c"  When I try to run ./test, it says "permission denied".  even though the permissions on test are world-readable and world-executable.
<usser> sayanora1818181: those are all windows programs they will end up in .wine dir in your home
<Galaxor> I wonder if this is a 64-bit issue.
<sayanora1818181> Can anyone else confirm this is true? Not being mean usser, I am just very nervous
<braam> after using the update daemon yesterday my laptop doesn't run high res X anymore (intel 945).  How do I back this out?
<kitche> kharloss: if you have a root-server file then it should communicate to the other dns servers just fine to find out though just use tcpdump and such to monitor the traffic
<cabroni_> Horde3dsdk build 0.13
<usser> sayanora1818181: np
<brandon_> oli`` never mind I got it working
<bradv> brb
<Scotty`> #ifsz
<kharloss> kitche : i have to configure my  firewall for DNS server works fine ?
<Oli``> brandon_: what did it? and is the performance any better?
<kitche> kharloss: if you block the dns port then yes
<Jack_Sparrow> braam: you may need to reload the restricted drivers..
<Reng> what is some good gtk2 theme package to install?
<Techdivided> Oli``: or better yet, how can I restore this default setting
<brandon_> hanvent tried yet Im saying that last time I tried to do the sound test it didn't work.  Ill tell you when I know
<kharloss> i have to unblock then  port 53, either UDP or TCP  ?
<tommykn0cker> hi, my firefox doesn't open *.user.js files.. any ideas?..
<dahitokiri> does the motherboard have to support bootable usb drives? or can all systems with a usb drive do it?
<brandon_> Im trying to install AA right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Reng: pick one, pick several... gnome-look.org has tons of them
<Techdivided> already visited thinkwiki
<braam> Jack_Sparrow - how do I do this? (it was using the intel driver in the past)
<sayanora1818181> I will make the / drive 153600 megabytes
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<usser> sayanora1818181: if u wanna do this it kinda defeats the whole purpose of partitioning
<usser> sayanora1818181: just allocate the whole space to /
<sayanora1818181> Really? Isn't adding /home more secure?
<usser> sayanora1818181: u'll never use all that space
<kharloss> kitche :  53 port   UDP  it`s enough ?
<usser> sayanora1818181: im telling u u'll have at least 100gb of unused space and will have to eventually repartition
<Jack_Sparrow> sayanora1818181: add a couple extra partitions for backup/images and or add'l distros
<sayanora1818181> k
<tommykn0cker> hi, my firefox doesn't open *.user.js files.. any ideas?..
<harblcat> hi all. this is such a crowded place. wanted to ask, is there a *right* place to ask about computer parts like monitors?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Poul|Raider> how do i make a shortcut in linux. i want to make so when i do cd games/ from my home dir, then it send me to /media/xxx/Wo....
<usser> sayanora1818181: i agree with Jack_Sparrow have a /data partition for all the junk like pics movies music etc
<dab> ciaoù
<sayanora1818181> cya
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<sayanora1818181> Or that might mean hello
<sayanora1818181> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Aloha... means both
<dab> oh yeah
<cabroni_> no one?... :O
<dab> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cabroni_> nadie?
<Techdivided> so any ideas on how to fix?  I've tried restarting, shutting down, uninstalling the program. that caused it, googled but not sure how to reset this, not even sure what to call it....
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > harblcat:
<adam_> hello, is there a solution for the flash 9 sound problem in firefox on ubuntu 7.10? :s
<devIgor> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<harblcat> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<foso> anyone know how to change the bg color on the splash screen  from that awful tan?
<adam_> Jack_Sparrow, i have flash installed, and the sound does not work properly, i know i am not the only one with this issue
<Jack_Sparrow> harblcat: feel free to ask about a resolution prob
<CoasterMaster> !usplash | foso
<ubotu> foso: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<theangrywolf> goddamn you wine
<devIgor> Do anyone knows if it possible to override lost Athorization files? (*.pem)? or better - recover
<Jack_Sparrow> adam_: that link will have lots of info if it IS a common problem
<devIgor> ?
<CoasterMaster> Is there a pcpitstop-like thing for Ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: So... here's the real bug report. A fix is apparently in the works. Temporary workaround is to set default to 'x'.
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/132833
<ArthurArchnix> Jordan_U_: Just thought I'd let you know.
<adam_> Jack_Sparrow, ill take a look at it
<scguy318> CoasterMaster: not really, what were you interested in profiling?
<devIgor> Anyone knows what to do if i can authorize anymore?
<bradv> sayanora1818181: I think 150GB is perfect. The reason I like having a large / partition is so that I can later split it and install a separate OS (like the next version of Ubuntu), while keeping the same /home partition. Merging / and /home will deprive you of that option. Plus, as of gutsy you can move and resize ext3 partitions so you can change it later.
<devIgor> *can't
<CoasterMaster> scguy318, just wanted to make sure everything's good
<sayanora1818181> :)
<bradv> devIgor: Please explain your problem, and we'll see if we can help.
<sayanora1818181> Um, how do I select which drive I want ubuntu to install to?
<scguy318> CoasterMaster: what's everything? :P
 * Pelo just came back from his brother's whre he fixed his comp,  MS Outlook wasn't working properly.... :"I feel so dirty ... "
<bradv> sayanora1818181: It will install to your / partition.
<sayanora1818181> k
<sayanora1818181> On the correct hard disk?
<CoasterMaster> scguy318, i dunno....how do I tell how much ram I'm currently using?
<foso> ubotu, update-alternatives--config command not found
<bradv> Pelo: So you installed ubuntu??
<spynes> hi, does Anyone know how to create a shell for boot on rc level?
<sayanora1818181> I don't want windows to get nuked in the process
<theangrywolf> shoot it in the head with a gun
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, you'll get asked when you get to taht bit,  it gives you drive id to choose from
<sayanora1818181> Pelo, will it ask at step7?
<Pelo> bradv,  he doesn't want me to ,  I might have to disinherit him
<theangrywolf> does anyone want there windows to get nuked?
<bradv> sayanora1818181: Yes. Your setup is good.
<theangrywolf> cause i could do it
<sayanora1818181> bradv.: ok... here goes nothing
<bradv> Pelo: Did you at least install tbird?
<theangrywolf> do it
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  when you get to the partitionning bit, it will ask for guided, manual or other stuff , right after that
<Pelo> bradv,  I just fixed his email accounts settings
<sayanora1818181> Pelo I selected manual option
<scguy318> CoasterMaster: the GNOME System Monitor applet will tell you
<scguy318> CoasterMaster: or top
<sayanora1818181> So basically, Gutsy will install to the drive marked as "/"?
<sayanora1818181> Automatically?
<devIgor> bradv: well, i was unstalling differen software , that i've made autoremove in atp-get - it said that those libs not needed anymore! and now - xdm sais - can't find *.pem files and gdm too - Autorization faild
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, then you can make your own partitons on the hdd of your choice using the partitionning program provided
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: start charging him for your work.. fair is fair
<bradv> Pelo: He's already here: http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/4929/screenshot2fs4.png. We were just discussing the size of the / partition.
<devIgor> *installing
<strui> Hello, my laptot uses fn + shift + pageup to scroll up, how can I map that so only uses shift + pageup?
<sayanora1818181> FYI that pic is now out of date ;)
<cabroni_> jejeje http://www.wimp.com/windows/
<sayanora1818181> But, bradv, Ubuntu will auto install to the drive marked as / ?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  he no longuer has any potato chips in his apartments and he's out of OJ now, he wasn'T home when I went over,  he was at work, He gave em the key
<foso> coaster master, how do i use usplash
<devIgor> bradv: is there any way to override it whout reinstalling os?
<bradv> sayanora1818181: Yes.
<sayanora1818181> Awesome
<sayanora1818181> Here we goooo
<Pelo> bradv, I recommend 5-10 gig for /  2xram for swap and the rest for /home
<sayanora1818181> Um, problem...
<brandon_> oli: Im goin to check right now
<sayanora1818181> The forward button is greyed out
<Th3Alchemist> got a question (im noob) i got a shell and i need to edit a .conf file... how can i do it?
<bodo> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<bodo> iam new in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> devIgor: sounds like you uninstalled a meta-package... oops
<bradv> Pelo: He is installing a lot of applications, and clearly is not short on hd space. I recommended 150GB for / and 2GB for swap.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bradv> sayanora1818181: Post a picture.
<bodo> i have grub error 17
<Pelo> bodo,  just ask your qustion
<devIgor> bradv:dahm
<bodo> thats apears to me
<bodo> then i setuped
<Pelo> bodo, ok don'T panic , did ubuntu hever work for you before ?
<bodo> centos
<Jack_Sparrow> People, have a great Holiday... see you all tomorrow.. Play nice...
<bodo> yeah
<bodo> it worked
<Th3Alchemist> got a question (im noob) i got a shell and i need to edit a .conf file... how can i do it?
<sayanora1818181> bradv: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/4796/screenshotinstallqc1.png
<bodo> but i wanna say some thing
<devIgor> And now the only way is to Re-Installing OS?
<domor> when i press ctrl+alt+F2, how do i stop the xserver in that terminal
<bodo> now i have centos
<bradv> sayanora1818181: Password?
<bodo> but when i entered
<sayanora1818181> oops :P
<bradv> !enter | bodo
<ubotu> bodo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sayanora1818181> I entered a pass
<bodo> i haven't found ubuntu
<sayanora1818181> Can the password be disabled later?
<tntCry> i have ruined my xorg.conf file how can i get the original back to its defaults ?
<godbless> sd';
<godbless> klfd;as
<bradv> sayanora1818181: Yeah, but not without hacking the passwd file. Not recommended.
<bradv> sayanora1818181: You can set up autologin however.
<sayanora1818181> ok :/
<Th3Alchemist> Need help! (im noob) i got a shell and i need to edit a *.conf file... how can edit it?
<sayanora1818181> Ok, (for real) here we gooooo
<usser> Th3Alchemist: use nano
<bradv> Th3Alchemist: gedit
<devIgor> Please! just tell me - Is there way to recover or just - Re-Installing?
<lhunsicker> I am trying to set up my Ubuntu server to use a US Robotics 56K Voice FaxModem Pro.  It is not working correctly -- trashes the faxes.  I have read that US Robotics modems are not compatible with Ubuntu.  What are the facts?
<tntCry> Th3Alchemist, sudo gedit <file location.conf>
<Th3Alchemist> ok tnx
<foso> how do i use usplash to change the splash screen color?
<godbless> hi! this morning i was able to print in my HP 1020 laser jet on ubuntu, but unfortunately or surprisingly so to say, just a short while later, every when i command printing, the job just disappears! how can i get the printer working?
<kbrooks> lhunsicker, ummm...
<bodo> when i opened my ubuntu gived me error 17 then i setup windows so i cannot enter ubuntu coz my pc enter windows direct now i have centos so the grub is now here but i cannot enter ubuntu or even see it from centos
<sjovan> okay, i got a problem. my landlord have restarted the router and the port for gnump3d and remote desktop is closed. the text-based webbrowsers doesn't suport java so is thre any way i can fix this?
<Poul|Raider> i used ln -s to make a symlink from one folder to my home dir, doign a rm on the newcreated link wont delete the origial data/it link to?
<flokuehn> may anybody give me an hint howto upgrade to the current version of ubuntu?
<usser> Poul|Raider: no
<krimx> Anyone know of a command line app that can make _private_ .torrent files? I checked the man page for btmakemetafile and didn't find anything useful.
<Pelo> bodo,  when you get to the grub menu, select your windows entry,  type e for edit ,  select the root line,  type e for edit,   change hd0,0 or what ever it is to where your ubuntu partiton is,  hdA,B means  A hdd, B partiton,   the numberting starts with 0 for the first drive or the first partiton,   when you have that done, type g for g or b for boot , I can'T remember atm ,  if it works,  once you are in ubuntu edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to m
<Pelo> ake the same change
<usser> Poul|Raider: unless u tell it follow symlinks
<tntCry> is their a way to set xorg.conf back to defaults? i forgot to make a backup copy of the default settings
<bradv> flokuehn: synaptic
<jabagawe1> hey guys, just got fwcutter working. however, with every restart, wireless doesn't work anymore. how do  i permanentize it?
<flokuehn> bradv: i want to realise it via apt-get
<Pelo> tntCry, look under /etc/X11,  crtl_h to view the hidden files, there might be a backup already
<Poul|Raider> usser, oki, i just did rm -R on it and it worked. and i have no idea how i tell it to follow the symlink :D
<tntCry> jabagawe1, chattr +i
<Poul|Raider> but thx usser
<bradv> flokuehn: You need to add the new repositories first. Then you can do an aptitude full-upgrade
<jabagawe1> what's that mean?
<usser> tntCry: or u can do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tntCry> to permanentize
<tntCry> lo
<usser> Poul|Raider: np
<devIgor> O - seems there is no way or nobody knows :-(
<jabagawe1> what's chattr -i
<flokuehn> bradv: thank you.
<tntCry> to release parmenentize jabagawe1
 * bradv has to go to dinner.
<jabagawe1> to release parmenentize?
<tntCry> look jabagawe1 im talking to you in the same effort of you creating those nonsense
<devIgor> /leave sad...
<Pelo> devIgor, try booting ther recovery mode and then type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tntCry> +i to lock a setting forever and to unlock is -i jabagawe1
<jabagawe1> LOL
<devIgor> Pelo: but wat to do with autorization?
<jabagawe1> i just got wireless working with bcm_fwcutter. everytime i reboot the computer, fwcutter screws up on me. i want a way to ensure fwcutter works when i reboot.
<jabagawe1> that is my true question
<Pelo> devIgor, what autorisation ? I had to scroll to far back and too quickly to find your problem
<tntCry> jabagawe1, if you dont like a solving answer you can wait an hour for the same answer
<devIgor> Pelo: It's not authrizing in gdm/xdm
<Pelo> bodo, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<sayanora1818181> Argh... help!
<devIgor> sais -FAIL
<sayanora1818181> Something is wrong!
<tntCry> jabagawe1, chattr +i < file location>
<Pelo> devIgor,  reinstalling ubuntu-desktop would probably take care of it
<clay__> can someone please help me with my networking.  i'm at a cabin in arnold, ca with a wacky internet connection that keeps dieing.  it works again if i reboot.  i'd like to have a way to fix it without rebooting.  i try ifdown eth0 ifup eth0, or /etc/init.d/networking rstart - none of that works.  it says it can't recognize the interfaces eth0 eth1 etc.
<tntCry> it will lock your current setting jabagawe1
<sayanora1818181> It didn't install!!
<jabagawe1> what's the file?
<jabagawe1> :P
<clay__> i'd like a catch-all networking reboot command for when this happens again so that i won't have to reboot my computeer.
<sayanora1818181> Hello?!
<bodo> pelo you gived me the way but please clear about I can'T remember atm ,  if it works,  once you are in ubuntu edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to m
<devIgor> Pelo: ok - thank -i'll try it
<sayanora1818181> Why did it not install??!
<skyvotka> hey
<Pelo> bodo, what partiton is ubuntu installed on ?
<sayanora1818181> Hello? Please help
<sayanora1818181> Can you not hear me???
<bodo> i think hda 4
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, what didn't install ? ubuntu ?
<sayanora1818181> Yes!
<sayanora1818181> It just brought me back to step 4
<Pelo> !patience | sayanora1818181
<tntCry> im not sure where the source is saved actually jabagawe1  , but for instance of i have opera browser i go to user/share/opera and then i will find the file profile or user and edit it , see the configurations if it matches the current statement i have acquired then i lock that file so it doesnt change in the later restart
<ubotu> sayanora1818181: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  which one is step 4 ?
<sayanora1818181> Something about partitions
<FilipeMB> somebody can help me on how to do evince autoopen .pdf files in firefox?
<sayanora1818181> I selected manual again
<sayanora1818181> Let me take a screenshot
<bodo> pelo if i dun know which partions is what can i do to know?
<Pelo> bodo,  when you edit the root line in grub change it to hd0,3  if it boots,  go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and change all instances of what ever the original root line was to root (hd0,3)
<sayanora1818181> Pelo: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/958/screenshot1xu3.png
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, give me a minute I hae to turn your pick right side up to read it
<bodo> pelo, if i wanna to be sure that it's hda4 what can i do?
<sayanora1818181> Pelo, sorry, something went wrong
<Pelo> bodo,  boot the live cd and check
<tntCry> jabagawe1, this is a routine base done for anything , wireless , network , samba ,... ect.. its a logic answer from any one here :) but the thing you are talking about wireless i really have no clue , but i know that if it changes means the configured file .conf or whatever is switching so you need to lock that ,,, well you must know which file it is the mother terrisa file who you customize for the feature to do your requests
<bodo> yeah howa i forgot that thx pelo
<flokuehn> may anybody tell me what the meaning of this message is: cp: omitting directory?
<tim1> hello, does anybody know whether there was some official response regarding the gutsy crashing/freezing problems?
<kbrooks> flokuehn, what did you type?
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, ciclk forward,  the next screen should a be a sort of list to let you select what goes on wich partiton,    / one sdb2  /home on sdb3  etc ,  you need to set the one with / on it to format
<FilipeMB> somebody can help me on how to do evince autoopen .pdf files in firefox?
<skyvotka> b7e02000-b7f2a000 r-xp 00000000 03:41 3605280    /usr/lib/libgAborted (core dumped)
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  you also need to specify a partiton for the swap
<skyvotka> what is this
<skyvotka> core dumped ? :|
<sayanora1818181> Pelo I did!
<flokuehn> kbrooks: i tried to cp -R an directory to my external harddriver for backup reason
<sayanora1818181> It's that one that says swap
<kbrooks> flokuehn, i'm asking what you typed.
<oxxen> can anyone point me to a sure fire way of connecting a broadcom card to a WEP connection using NDiswrapper?
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  do it again and make sure you did specify each one,  don't assume the installer will recognise any
<flokuehn> kbrooks: cp -R file /path/to/destination
<Pelo> !wifi | oxxen
<ubotu> oxxen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sayanora1818181> Pelo, what do you mean?
<tim1> is there some kind of pages where problems like that get adressed, and more importantly, will there some kind of "service pack" for guts before the hardy release??
<sayanora1818181> And how do I specify each one?
<flokuehn> kbrooks: i found the mistake by myshelf. thank you anyway
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  you need to specify at least  / and swap , for it to work , /home is optionnial ,  on the next screen , it's a series of  feild and drop down list,  go forward and take a pick I'll walk you throught it
<sayanora1818181> thanks
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  make it right site up this time please
<tim1> hello? is anybody else here who experiences frequent random crashes?
<sayanora1818181> I'm sorry, don't know what happened :S
<skyvotka> hey who can help me i can't start program
<Pelo> tim1,  you want ##windows for that
<distatica> tim1:  Ubuntu Gusty?
<Pelo> skyvotka,  which program ?
<skyvotka> ghamachi
<skyvotka> Aborted (core dumped)
<skyvotka> this is wrong
<tim1> distatica: yes, gutsy
<skyvotka> :|
<Cusoon959> Something really odd just happened...I finished watching a TV ep and started up a new one. It came up black and white even tho it was a color video. Now, any .avi I play, no matter what player, is black and white... O_o
<sjovan> is there any way to open a port on the router remote? i have tryed with text-basted browsers, but that didn't work cause they didn't suport java
<Pelo> skyvotka, remove and reinstall
<tim1> Pelo: I'm using ubuntu...
<sjovan> my landlord restarted the router
<Cusoon959> I've tried Totem and mplayer
<skyvotka> i did but again wrong ....
<distatica> tim1: yeah, me. I just finished installing Feisty because it was driving me insane.
<skyvotka> Aborted (core dumped)
<Cusoon959> so can anyone help with this?
<skyvotka> :(
<Pelo> Cusoon959, do you have effects turned on ? turn them off
<Cusoon959> Pelo, yeah...OK
<skyvotka> b7f50000-b7f52000 rwxp 00019000 03:41 2195469    /lib/ld-2.6.1.so
<skyvotka> bfc25000-bfc3a000 rwxp bfc25000 00:00 0          [stack]
<skyvotka> ffffe000-fffff000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]
<skyvotka> Aborted (core dumped)
<skyvotka> donner@krshotina:~/Desktop$
<skyvotka> again :|
<Cusoon959> Why would that screw it up?
<Pelo> skyvotka, how did you install this prog ?
<tim1> distatica: wow that sounds bad, that*s what I feared
<Pelo> Cusoon959,  compiz does not play well with video
<sayanora1818181> Pelo: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/8533/screenshotinstall1aj4.png
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  hold on , let me have a look
<kbrooks> !paste | skyvotka
<ubotu> skyvotka: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cusoon959> Pelo, I turned off compiz, still happening...
<skyvotka> Unpack the archive
<Cusoon959> It has never happened before.
<skyvotka> and ./ghamachi
<tim1> is there any way to inform the developers about these terrible bugs so that something actually will happen?
<distatica> tim1: yeah, I don't know what the heck was going on, I don't know enough about ubuntu to have figured it out either.
<skyvotka> and chmod +x ghamachi
<skyvotka> but again wrong
<distatica> tim1: Yes, but it's helpful to have an actual error to go on, how to get that, I'm not sure.
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, ok click forward and take a pick of the next one for me
<Cusoon959> Something really odd just happened...I finished watching a TV ep and started up a new one. It came up black and white even tho it was a color video. Now, any .avi I play, no matter what player, is black and white... O_o. I turned off Compiz but it's still happening.
<tim1> I reported a bug and posted on the forum, but nobody seems to know anything, do you think I should post on the mailing list, are the developers there?
<sayanora1818181> Pelo, next one is migrate docs and settings
<Pelo> skyvotka, did you compile the content of the archives ?
<Cusoon959> any help?
<sayanora1818181> It says there are no users to import from
<sayanora1818181> I don't really need to import anything.
<Pelo> Cusoon959,  no idea realy, I would suggest you reinstall the gstreamer packages but I think you better do a little search in the forum
<distatica> I just installed Feisty, and I have a GeForce3 ti200 card, I setup the drivers with Restricted Drivers Manager, and it detects my card as ti200, but I can't get past 800x600 resolution. I have checked the xorg.conf file and higher modes are listed, any ideas why that would be?
<Cusoon959> ok
<Cusoon959> gotta go, seeya
<anomaly> <royan> Soemone bluetooth'd me a picture titles Jesus.jpg the other day. When I tried to exit the message reader, it said: Jesus not saved. Save now?
<anomaly> <royan> I have God's cellphone.
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, got anything you want to migrate ?  no ? dont, check anything and click forward
<distatica> tim1: not sure.
<sayanora1818181> Pelo, it said there is nothing to migrate. Is that bad or good? Vista is on a different drive
<GanjaBuntu> high
<Pelo> distatica, gforce is nvidia ? it has a speicial applets fo play with the settings,   search for nvidia in synaptic and install the settings thingy
<kbrooks> !offtopic | anomaly
<ubotu> anomaly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, vista doen't play well with others,  and it's not about the os settings, it's about stuff like browser bookmarks and emails accounts
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  jsut go forwards
<distatica> Pelo: I have nvidia-settings, nvidia-xconfig, but it's making no difference. I don't see an option in nvidia-settings to raise the resolution any higher than 800x600.
<sayanora1818181> So it's good? Sweet
<distatica> this worked great in Gusty..
<multiverse> What do you all use for your iPod?
<Pelo> distatica, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and give it a higher top rez
<dipper> I'm trying to get a 3d-cube effect here with nvidia graphics card. All I can do is wobbly windows and zoom function. I'm using Gutsy.. and I really want the cube effect ^^
<sayanora1818181> pic coming
<distatica> ok
<dremspider> distatica... I am assuming you have tried resolution under preferences
<sayanora1818181> Pelo: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/6742/screenshotinstall2vv2.png
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, hold on
<aaro2> hello can anybody tell me how to get intel hda azalia sound card to work?
<distatica> Yes
<distatica> dremspider: that is where 800x600 is the only listed value.
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, looks about right,  go forward
<distatica> @ 50Hz no less.
<dremspider> ok
<dipper> Is Beryl the way to go when I want 3d cube?
<sayanora1818181> k
<skyvotka>  i do that but again wrong
<distatica> dipper: do you have Gusty? Because Compiz is included with it, and that has 3d cube.
<Pelo> dipper,  compiz is instaled by default in gutsy,  beryl is dead, got eaten by compiz-fusion
<GanjaBuntu> can someone help me with the paper?
<Pelo> !sound | aaro2
<ubotu> aaro2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dipper> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> GanjaBuntu, the paper ?
<dipper> Pelo: thnx for update :]
<Pelo> dipper, further info in #compiz-fusion
<sayanora1818181> Pelo: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/2123/screenshot2lr9.png
<GanjaBuntu> yeah i tried to mix it but now i need some glue for the paper
<crazyman> to delete a module permanently i just do rmmod?  even if the hardware still installed?
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: Are you here?
<GanjaBuntu> or should i try using a pipe?
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, go forward
<sayanora1818181> k
<blix_> anyone used EasyBCD on Windows?
<blix_> Im using it to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows
<sayanora1818181> should I exit any running programs like firefox/chatzilla?
<GanjaBuntu> no
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: Are you here?
<GanjaBuntu> you should only exit to the doors
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  no need
<GanjaBuntu> if you can afford a home at least
<sayanora1818181> k
 * sayanora1818181 tells Ganja to shush
<Pelo> GanjaBuntu,  this is a support channel , behave or begone
<zamochit> hello
<clay__> my dns keeps going down, so i can't connect to anything.  can anyone tell me how to restart my networking without rebooting?
<Pelo> !hi | zamochit
<ubotu> zamochit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<clay__> i've rebooted about 6 times in the past half hour and i'm getting sick of this.  please help.
<ino> hey all
<Pelo> clay__, right lick the nm applet in the top pannel
<dremspider> clay /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ino> do any one know where the swat config is ??
<zamochit> well, i need help of anyone to use firewire cams whit dvgrab
<sayanora1818181> It failed :'(
<MiddleOfNowhere> Can someone help me with installing linux to my computer from my usb stick?
<sayanora1818181> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/6489/screenshot3og0.png
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  don't panic yet
<Pelo> !install | MiddleOfNowhere
<ubotu> MiddleOfNowhere: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MiddleOfNowhere> Pelo: that confuses me
<MiddleOfNowhere> Im on that page right now
<MiddleOfNowhere> and it confuses me so much
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, step back to the desktop and format sdb3 manualy form there,  then when you get to step 4 again,  do not set that partition to format
<ino> can some on tell me where i can find the SWAT config file plzz
<xristian> how can i optimize swap memory=
<Pelo> MiddleOfNowhere,  be patient as ask again later, I can't realy help you with that bit
<zamochit> sorry....
<sayanora1818181> Pelo, how?
<MiddleOfNowhere> ok
<MiddleOfNowhere> where can i download syslinux and mtools?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Yes I'm here now :)
<GanjaBuntu> is ubuntu the middle or last name?
<zamochit> who have experience whit firewirecams whit dvgrab
<zamochit> ?
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii! :D
<GanjaBuntu> someone told me ubuntu is the name of a Zulu godess
 * genii sips a coffee
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: I need to make my flash drive bootable to install ubuntu on my machine
<sayanora1818181> Pelo: how?
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, get back to the desktop,   under menu > system > admin > gnome partiton editor , it's prettymuch the same app as the one you use to make the partition in the installer,   make your 3 partitons there manualy before starting the installer,  when you get to that step in the installer just point to the ones you want to use, no need to remake them all
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  patience
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Yup. Lemme find again the link you need
<sayanora1818181> Sorry
<sayanora1818181> Where's menu?
<Pelo> sayanora1818181, the menu bar at the top of the screen
<sayanora1818181> Which button?
<sayanora1818181> There's applications, places, and system
<kbrooks> sayanora1818181, he said > system
<kbrooks> sayanora1818181, so click on system
<sayanora1818181> oh oops :S
<Pelo> sayanora1818181,  get back to the desktop , the one you have when you boot into the live cd,   menu > system > ad;min > gnome partition editor
<Gin> how to set the env to use gcc3 instead of gcc4?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: https://help.ubuntu.com/ community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<genii> oops
<MiddleOfNowhere> ok im there
<Pelo> kbrooks,  can you handle him , I hve to go and make some supper ?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<GanjaBuntu> yeah from the hempire of ganjania
<kbrooks> pelo: i guess
<sayanora1818181> found it
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: where do i get the syslinux and mtools from?
<MiddleOfNowhere> that confuses me
<multiverse> Hi anyone here use 7.10 with their iPod?
<multiverse> What should I use?
<multiverse> Does Ubuntu have iTunes?
<Pelo> later folks , I'm gonna go and eat something
<kbrooks> sayanora1818181, do you know how to create a new partition
<zamochit> hi, anyone have experience  whit firewirecams
<Cramenator> is there a way to use ubuntu to scan win xp for viruses?
<sayanora1818181> kbrooks, no
<zamochit> hi, anyone have experience  with firewirecams
<zamochit> i need help for dvgrab
<zamochit> please
<zamochit> i can capture whit kino ( one program for this)
<alber1> cramenator: you can prolly just mount the nfts partition then run some sort of scanner on it... should work fine for the most part
<zamochit> but , i can use dvgrab to same
<Cramenator> what would be a good scanner
<kbrooks> sayanora1818181, find the drive in the droop down menu. and then right click on the unallocated space in the space graphic below the menu and find the right option (dont remember)
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: 1 minute, googling something for a friend
<zamochit> but , i can't use dvgrab to same
<multiverse> Hi anyone here use 7.10 with their iPod?
<alber1> cramenator: i uno ... e-mail all your files to yourself over gmail and let their buiilt in thing scan??!
<sayanora1818181> kbrooks: found it
<drew_chicago> if I have a firefox question where in the Ubuntu forums do you think I should post it? networking?
<Mark761966> Can I ask a question about VLC here?
<kbrooks> drew_chicago, try asking it here
<kbrooks> Mark761966, go on
<zamochit> i need help whit firewire cams on linux
<Mark761966> How do you get it to store radio station urls?
<sayanora1818181> Now what?
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: I need help walking through making usb stick bootable
<drew_chicago> kbrooks, ty. I'm trying to get java to work with firefox. when it asked which plugin to use I auto accepted the default when I should have selected Java1.4. now I want to undue that and use java1.4
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Ok, returned :)
<clay__> pelo i right-clicked and disabled networking and then reenabled it.
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: I will walk you through each step
<sayanora1818181> kbrooks: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/180/screenshot4mq8.png
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: lets get started
<clay__> what is the command line command that it's doing?  sudo ifdown eth0 doesn't work.
<CrevilO> how can he flood like that?
<Mark761966> It's just that, when I closed VLC last time the url I had disappeared
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: You will need the syslinux windows version. I will give you the link in a moment
<drew_chicago> trying again: I need to remove the firefox plugin so I can reinstall it
<multiverse> Hi anyone here use 7.10 with their iPod?
<PriceChild> !anyone | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/boot/syslinux/syslinux-3.53.zip
<bradv> drew_chicago: Check /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Unzip that and you will have the first tool
<multiverse> PriceChild:  why don't you just answer that question?
<bradv> multiverse: Why don't you ask the question?
<multiverse> What iPod tool can I install on Gutsy Gibbon 64 bit that will allow me to manage my iPod?
<alber1> lol
<PriceChild> multiverse, i use rhythmbox fine
<multiverse> sweet baby jeebus
<PriceChild> multiverse, then there's gtkpod...
<mneptok> !info gtkpod > multiverse
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Now step 3 of the tutorial
<drew_chicago> bradv, im in that file what do I look for/do
<PriceChild> multiverse, if your'e on kde... amarok is easily the best (amazing on gnome too)
<sayanora1818181> It didn't work!!
<ArabEyes_> how can i install topaz
<bradv> drew_chicago: I think you can delete libjavaplugin.so. Maybe someone else here can confirm that is the best way to remove the java plugin.
<multiverse> I'm looking at rythmbox, but there is no sync.
<multiverse> How do I sync using Rythmbox?
<sayanora1818181> I get this when it tries to format: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/208/screenshot5ew1.png
<MiddleOfNowhere> ok unzipped now step 3
<bradv> multiverse: Google Rhythmbox iPod
<drew_chicago> bradv, you think If I copy that to another folder, delete it and if it blows up I can just put it back?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Please let me know when you need assistance from here. Pretty much the tutorial is self-explanatory, but I'll be here to consult with
<bradv> drew_chicago: Absolutely. That's sounds like a good plan.
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk
<drew_chicago> ok I'll try that then
<ArabEyes_> anybody knows how to install Topaz ?
<brandon_> hey guys. where can i find file that contains the screen resolutions?
<multiverse> ]http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548110
<sayanora1818181> NOW GPARTED CRASHES!
<bradv> brandon_: Check System Preferences Screen Resolution. If that doesn't work, the file is /etc/xorg.conf
<sayanora1818181> HELP!!!!!!!
<amarrero> hi, i'm having problems with xvideo in my ubuntu gutsy system
<bradv> !dvd | amarrero
<ubotu> amarrero: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bodo> pelo, i done as you told me but i have error 13 un executable file or some thing like that please help
 * genii sips a coffee and takes a cig break
<sayanora1818181> It can't create partitions either!
<sayanora1818181> WHY CAN'T YOU HELP  MEEEEE
<amarrero> sorry, but i don't want to play dvds
<amarrero> my problem is playing normal videos
<bodo> : pelo, i done as you told me but i have error 13 un executable file or some thing like that please help
<amarrero> when i try to play a video using xv extension
<amarrero> i only see strange textures
<bodo> ayanora1818181: It can't create partitions either!
<wers> how do I open .psw(pocket word) files on ubuntu?
<bodo> say you prblem from biegen
#ubuntu 2007-11-23
<bradv> amarrero: Xvid videos? You need gstreamer or xine plugins. You need to see the links I sent you.
<bodo> amarrero, what's your player????
<EvilWalksWithMe> Wow! Is it always this hectic in here with people needing help? How do you guys manage to keep up?
<amarrero> whatever, it happens with totem, mplayer
<Chousuke> EvilWalksWithMe: sometimes we don't
<amarrero> i think the problem is not the player but the xv extension
<bradv> amarrero: Be aware that if you are watching certain videos they may be designed for use with a particular codec which contains all kinds of malware and spyware. These codecs only properly install in Windows.
<Chousuke> EvilWalksWithMe: help with helping is always appreciated
<mneptok> amarrero: open one of those with Totem
<amarrero> no, my problem is with same videos in my old feisty installation
<bodo> amarrero, i think if it could be played the tottem will ask you to download aparticular codec
<soundray> wers: I don't think it's possible to open psw files in any native Linux program
<mneptok> amarrero: open one of those with Totem, please?
<genii> sayanora bleh. tab no good, they left now
<wers> soundray, you mean, I need windows? :((
<EvilWalksWithMe> I couldn't help ... this is only my third day using Linux :( i found everything i needed to know over at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy And if not there, Google helped :P
<soundray> wers: either that, or wine
<bradv> EvilWalksWithMe: Good stuff. Now you're qualified to stick around and help other people.
<amarrero> mneptok, i have done it
<wers> oooh. what app under wine, soundray?
<soundray> wers: don't know, MS Works possibly
<bodo> my grub is down and i do edit roo(hd0,4) thats where my ubuntu but it gived me error 13 unexecutable file plz help
<kinglet> hi to all
<mneptok> amarrero: pause playback, hit the "Sidebar" button to open the sidebar, and select "Properties" at the top. what does Totem say about the movie format?
<EvilWalksWithMe> lol, I'll try my best with my very limited knowledge :P
<kinglet> I have a question
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: i dont understand step 3
<kinglet> how I can run a VPN connection in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<mneptok> amarrero: some DivX codec?
<MiddleOfNowhere> it gives a command i run but when?
<bradv> bodo: There are howto's on the web to help you repair a damaged or lost grub installation. Try Google.
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Step 3 is the part where you use syslinux.exe from the unzipped file on the drive letter of the usb stick
<brandon__> is there a place to get quake rocket arena 3 without having rocket arena?
<MiddleOfNowhere> kkk
<bodo> i tried it but i  cannot understand
<soundray> kinglet: are you trying to connect to a VPN server?
<MiddleOfNowhere> I dont see syslinux.exe
<DesiArnez6> If anyone is able to help me, I have a very basic upgrade to Gutsy question, Is there a reason the upgrade option is no longer available from "update manager"?
<soundray> kinglet: or set up a VPN server?
<EvilWalksWithMe> Kinglet: try this link, the second post might be of help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339699
<amarrero> mneptok, that is what appears about video
<kinglet> Yea its a dsl connection and run with a VPN connection no PPoE
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: G to where you unzipped the file
<bradv> DesiArnez6: is it available in synaptic? Is it possible you've already ugraded?
<genii> *Go
<amarrero> COdec: xvid mpeg-4
<MiddleOfNowhere> im there
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<kinglet> no just for connecting to internet dear soundray
<Cpudan80> anyone have any luck setting up a VNC server with Ubuntu?
<mneptok> amarrero: ok, so it's actually a DivX file, not something bizarre. have you tried playing it with VLC?
<rmaj> Cpudan80: I did sometime ago..
<amarrero> one thing, i can play videos with x11, but not with xv
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: There is a dir called win32   go in there
<Cpudan80> I need it to work even if no user is logged in.... but for whatever reason I can't get it to work properly
<MiddleOfNowhere> k im there
<amarrero> that's why i think it's not a problem with codecs
<rmaj> Cpudan80:  get some  VNC serwer... I think vncx11 or simmilar name..
<DesiArnez6> bradv: I definitely havent upgraded already, still shows feisty 7.04, Im not sure how to upgrade with synaptic
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: In there is syslinux.exe
<soundray> kinglet: you don't normally need VPN to connect to the internet
<amarrero> mneptok, no but i can try
<bodo> no one can help me about gRUB  people?
<dtolj_> Anybody have experience with sharing /home between multiple distros? what the best solution?
<Cpudan80> rmaj: Yeah - but how do you set it up though?
<rmaj> Cpudan80: there are some options, like waiting for connection,  closing or not after client disconnects etc
<amarrero> mneptok, wait
<mneptok> amarrero: what kisd of video chipset? and are you using Compiz?
<mneptok> *kind
<kinglet> soundray I know
<MiddleOfNowhere> i click it and it comes up and closes out on me
<bradv> DesiArnez6: Is your situation listed in the FAQ on ubuntu.com regarding upgrading to gutsy?
<ArabEyes> anone knows how to add the topaz pannel ?
<amarrero> no, i can use compiz because i have an ati card
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: For simplicity right now, just copy it to the directory c:\windows  or c:\winnt   whicheer is on the computer
<kinglet> sorry guys be right back soon
<dtolj_> bodo: whats the problem?
<mneptok> amarrero: try "sudo apt-get install vlc" and then play the file with that
<sitexec> i am currently running ubuntu with compiz plugin and nvidia driver, the manager says its using the nvidia restricted driver, and compiz for the display, however, compiz is constantly using upwards of 80% of my 2gb of ram, when running beryl, i had none of these problems, any ideas?
<Cpudan80> rmaj: I managed to get one thing setup, but then nothing would show up when you VNCd to it
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: That will allow you to run it from a dos command
<DesiArnez6> bradv: (It used to show the update button, for some reason it just isnt there any more), I checked the Upgrading to Gutsy page, nothing seems to adress this, Ill check again in detail
<MiddleOfNowhere> ok
<MiddleOfNowhere> just to c:?
<wers> mmm.. can't openoffice.org open .psw files? :D
<bodo> dtolj, error 13 unsupported exeutable format
<amarrero> mneptok, ok i'm doing it
<amarrero> menptok, wait
<mneptok> wers: what is a .psw?
<mangojambo> hi ... there is someone here from glasgow scotland?
<clay__> how can i restart networking?
<MiddleOfNowhere> ok copied
<clay__> i've lost my DNS.
<wers> pocket word file mneptok
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: No, must be c:\windows or c:\winnt
<mneptok> !offtopic > mangojambo
<MiddleOfNowhere> k
<mneptok> wers: save it as something not so horrendously proprietary ;)
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Ok. 98/me/2k/xp?
<etnoy> I'm working on a program that is growing large with sockets, threads and curses, but I am not able to make Ctrl-C:s work. No keyboardinterrupt is raised
<genii> (which you have?)
<etnoy> any pointers?
<sayanora1818181> WHY CAN NO ONE HELP ME?
<Cpudan80> !shouting | sayanora1818181
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wers> that's the only file type that my pocket pc can save :( mneptok
<sayanora1818181> lol
<huasteko> what do you need sayonora?
<mneptok> sayanora1818181: please no <capslock>
<Cpudan80> !patience | sayanora1818181
<ubotu> sayanora1818181: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MiddleOfNowhere> Visa
<Altu59> hi all. in feisty fawn when i click on a windows media file (asx) in firefox, it shows the decoder download dialog, and then plays it. but in gutsy it opens the media player in firefox, but then does not play it
<MiddleOfNowhere> *Vista
<sayanora1818181> Well I need help
<Altu59> is there a way i can fix this?
<sayanora1818181> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3820486#post3820486
<amarrero> mneptok, same results
<soundray> wers: I have a PocketPC too. I've given up on trying to import psw.
<wers> according to http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Java_and_OpenOffice.org , oo.o supports .psw files but whenever I open them, gibberish come out
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: OK. Need to get to a command prompt, on vista I forget offhand how to get there. I *think* is start..accessories...command prompt (or similar)
<dtolj_> bodo: do you have the correct setup in boot/grub/menu.1st?
<mneptok> amarrero: try disabling Compiz
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: You will have to find it
<MiddleOfNowhere> im there
<amarrero> mneptok, i have compiz disabled
<bradv> !windows | genii
<ubotu> genii: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<joe_> Hello,everybody
<dtolj_> bradv: lol
<|Zippo|> hello, i've attached an extra HD on my computer and ubuntu didn't mount that automatically... what can I do?
<genii> bradv: He is using win to create a linux bootable flash disk
<soundray> wers: it claims it can save in that format. It doesn't mention anything about opening files.
<bodo> dtolj_: bodo: do you have the correct setup in boot/grub/menu.1st?           dun know ??? iam new here
<bradv> genii: Well I guess we'll forgive him then.
<genii> bradv: I am assisting him with this. It is relevant and also informative for others
<DesiArnez6> bradv: OK, I checked again, I was directed here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-to-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html THe first window looks exactly the way it did on my computer, but I didnt want to upgrade right away in case of bugs, so I waited, and then it disappeared. Is there an expiration date for automatic upgrade?
<wers> soundray, :( I really need an app that will run on wine
<genii> bradv: LOL sorry for being curt just now
<sayanora1818181> Help me, please
<wers> my school notes are on .psw!
<sayanora1818181> I am having a problem
<sayanora1818181> I cannot create a partition
<wers> soundray, can a pocket pc save using another file type?
<bradv> Is there anyone here who can help DesiArnez6 upgrade to Gutsy?
<bodo> sayanora1818181, use gparted do you know????
<sayanora1818181> Yes
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Good :) what drive letter is the flash stick?
<sayanora1818181> bodo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620573
<soundray> wers: install an editor that can save as .txt (there are free programs around). Then you can copy and paste your notes and save them as plain text.
<clay__> how can i find out what my DNS is, and store in a file?
<dtolj_> bodo: edit this file /boot/grub/menu.1st and make sure you see your installed OS there and that its pointing to the correct partition, see more info on google.
<wers> niiice! soundray! niiiice!
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: syslinux -s F:      if F: G: or so on, substitute the right drive letter for the stick
<MiddleOfNowhere> its k
<MiddleOfNowhere> so syslinux -s K: ?
<soundray> clay__: normally your DNS configuration is in /etc/resolv.conf
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: syslinux -s K:                       then, yes
<bodo>  dtolj_: bodo: edit this file /boot/grub/menu.1st and make sure you see your installed OS there and that its pointing to the correct partition, see more info on google.
<MiddleOfNowhere> k done
<bodo> yeah but how?????????
<domor> Can somone hlp me to get my graphics card going
<Jangari> anyonw use kibker-kblogger?
<Jangari> kicker*
<Cap_J_L_Picard> domor: what card?
<dtolj_> !microsoft
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bradv> Jangari: Sounds like a kubuntu question, no?
<domor> Cap_J-L-Picard: Geforce 8500Gt
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Congrats. You have a linux bootable flash stick. You have a cdrom made from the iso, or just the iso file?
<MiddleOfNowhere> yeh cdrom is made
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: (of the ubuntu you d/loaded)
<bodo>  dtolj_: bodo: edit this file /boot/grub/menu.1st and make sure you see your installed OS there and that its pointing to the correct partition, see more info on google.
<bodo> how i cannot even enter my ubuntu
<MiddleOfNowhere> yes i burnt the iso to the cdrom
<Cap_J_L_Picard> domor: open the restrictive drivers manager and tick the box.
<bradv> domor: Use the restricted driver setup to install nvidia drivers.
<clay__> i think using vpnc has something to do with this.
<bradv> !nvidia | domor
<ubotu> domor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dtolj_> bodo: in that case do it from the grub menu, you have grub installed right?
<DesiArnez6> Is there anyone else out there that knows how to update to Gutsy when the Upgrade button is no longer available from "update Manager"?
<timrs> If i install ubuntu then apt-get all of the kde stuff, will it be a vanila kde with no distro changes or will it pretty much be kubuntu?
<askand> Hi, is libexiv2-0 not in the repos?
<dtolj_> bodo: always create a grub boot disk!
<domor> Cap_J-L-Picard: yea but when i restart it cant boot then a box comes up and says run a low resolution then it boots into unbunt then i go into restricted driver and says "not in use" and the box it "unticked"
<MiddleOfNowhere> i have cd burnt genii what do i do?
<bodo> : bodo: always create a grub boot disk! now i have no one what can i do to get my ubuntu back
<dragonmc> hey guys, wanting to get some opinions onf which window manager is the best looking one.  last time i looked at this some years ago, enlighten was top dog in the eye-candy department.  that still the case?  i'll be installing this on a pretty hefty system, so resources are no object
<soundray> !upgrade | DesiArnez6, the upgrade page contains information about other ways of upgrading than through update-manager
<ubotu> DesiArnez6, the upgrade page contains information about other ways of upgrading than through update-manager: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<anomaly> if I am using a thumb drive for / and boot media, yet have nfs on ~/storage giving me 30gb, anyway to get it to install to that instead of / on thumb?
<Wooksta> i've installed vsftpd and ive set it to use local logon accounts, ive then created a user that will be my ftp accoutn and i want that user to be able to upload / create directories in /var/www... ive tried chown'ing /var/www to the www-data:www-data user/group and then making my user part of www-data but it still cant create a dir in /var/www/, can anyone help me get the permissions right?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Good :) insert the cdrom and then go to it in windows file explorer. also in another file explorer window open up the flash drive letter k:
<bodo> dtolj, bodo: always create a grub boot disk! now i have no one what can i do to get my ubuntu back
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: If the cdrom insertion wants to run crap etc just cancel it
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: And you have the cd in the cdrom drive of the computer we are working on, you are exploring the contents of the cdrom and exploring the contents of the flash stick?
<soundray> DesiArnez6: btw, if you have a working system, I suggest sticking with feisty -- I find it a bit more solid and reliable.
<domor> Cap_J-L-Picard: yea but when i restart it cant boot then a box comes up and says run a low resolution then it boots into unbunt then i go into restricted driver and says "not in use" and the box it "unticked"
<sitexec> i am currently running ubuntu with compiz plugin and nvidia driver, the manager says its using the nvidia restricted driver, and compiz for the display, however, compiz is constantly using upwards of 80% of my 2gb of ram, when running beryl, i had none of these problems, any ideas?
<MiddleOfNowhere> NO i have the cd in my other machine im not installing linux to
<Cap_J_L_Picard> domor: don't repeat, and tab auto completes the nick...
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: We need to copy the entire cd contents onto the flash stick
<MiddleOfNowhere> K lemme start it
<dowlings> I am having trouble connecting my PC to my router through my wifi usb card, can someone try to help me please?
<dowlings> ndiswrapper is not necessary
<DesiArnez6> soundray: It is working, I actually planned to wait until December break to upgrade, but I got scared when I saw the upgrade button gone, that I had missed some sort of deadline for automatic upgrade
<dtolj_> DesiArnez6: from bash, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<domor> Cap_J-L-Picard: sorry
<bodo> sayanora1818181, it might be a block of windows logical partions so you cannot put linux one there not after erase them all
<ridge-meister> what command do i use to identify myself to the server?  I can't get into #python
<soundray> DesiArnez6: I don't think you missed anything. Can't tell you why it vanished, though. dtolj_'s advice won't work btw.
<anomaly> ridge /msg nickserv identify password
<[ECC]> hi peop!!!
<inversekinetix> can anyone explain to me how to install the new version of alien arena?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> domor: Still not using tab, it's the one with two arrows on it? and it seems like it can't load the kernel module...
<barbara_> pearl Jam
<domor> Cap_J-L-Picard: im confused?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: After you have copy and pasted the entire cd contents onto the flash stick let me know, I need to take bathroom break :)
<DesiArnez6> uboto and soundray, thx, for the site So when I upgrade, I can also use the server method from the terminal
<bodo> dtolj,  always create a grub boot disk! now i have no one what can i do to get my ubuntu back
<askand> Hi, is libexiv2-0 not in the repos or am I doing something wrong?
<ridge-meister> anomaly: when i type that in (and my password) it just shows "identify ****"
<soundray> DesiArnez6: yes
<anomaly> its the same command I use..so I don't know about an error
<bodo> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<sitexec> i need somebody
<AdioHyperion> hello
<bodo> grub error 13?????????????????????????????
<[ECC]grandinis> hello
<soundray> !please | bodo
<ubotu> bodo: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<DesiArnez6> soundray: ok, so sudo aptitude install update-manager-core , then sudo do-release-upgrade, then onscreen instructions? I still will probably take your advice and wait another month or too
<Mark761966> Do you need power management on a desktop?
<clay__> soundray, are you saying that resolv.conf is recreated whenever i obtain a lease, and anything that is already there is erased?
<domor> My ubuntu is weird!
<ridge-meister> i'm learning Python, but wonder if reading "Dive Into Python" and doing some programming examples, is the best way to go about this
<soundray> DesiArnez6: my suggestion is to wait for hardy and then do a fresh install.
<AdioHyperion> i was just wondering if there was a simple way to setup a raid configuration with ubuntu
<Cap_J_L_Picard> domor: I really need to be going to bed, but someone else might be able to help if you pastebin you /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<domor> how do you reconfigre your xorg
<soundray> clay__: essentially, yes
<dowlings> Can someone help me connect over a WEP encryption?
<clay__> soundray, i'm trying to find the difference between lease-acquired info, and additional manually create-able files.
<inversekinetix> can anyone explain to me how to install the new version of alien arena?
<soundray> domor: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<domor> Cap_J-L-Picard: ok
<strui> my laptot uses fn + shift + pageup to scroll up, how can I map that so only uses shift + pageup?
<DesiArnez6> soundray: ah, ok ;) will prob do then, since stability is very important
<domor> soundray: can i just open terminal and do that
<Vladimir32tl> im finally ready to make the switch to ubuntu but before i do i ahve 1 question. i have 1 hdd with 2 partitions. c: is used by xp and d: is empty. i would like to install ubuntu on d: BUT if i decide to remove ubuntu from d: and give that back to xp, is it easy to convert it back to ntfs?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> domor: I think it's more than reconfigure though...
<soundray> domor: yes
<Mark761966> Because I'm starting to wonder if its the power management that keeps making my computer crash
<genii> domor: if just to change resolutions sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg            if all of it then omit the -phigh
<dtolj_> bodo: enter the grub prompt and type root (hd0,0) then find /boot/grub/menu.1st followed by setup (hd0)
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: its copying right now
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Beautiful :)
<bodo> dtolj_: bodo: enter the grub prompt and type root (hd0,0) then find /boot/grub/menu.1st followed by setup (hd0)
<soundray> dtolj_: it's menu.lst (not menu.1st)
<bodo> dtolj_: bodo: enter the grub prompt and type root (hd0,0) then find /boot/grub/menu.1st followed by setup (hd0) i've done that
<excrete> feces
<AdioHyperion> i would like to talk to someone when you get a chance.... im not in any hurry
<soundray> !ops | excrete abusing channel
<ubotu> excrete abusing channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<soundray> Thanks nalioth
<dtolj_> bodo: assuming your OS is installed on fist partition on first hd, then it will install the boot loader in at beggining of the drive
<Mark761966> Is it safe to remove power manager?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: We are now on the part of the tutorial which is labelled there "Move dapper to stable" but of course in this case I think you are using a gutsy install so same step as there but with gutsy as the name
<soundray> Mark761966: what are you trying to fix?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: If a feisty cd then substitute accordingly, etc etc
<inversekinetix> can anyone explain to me how to install the new version of alien arena?
<Mark761966> My computer keeps crashing, soundray
<MiddleOfNowhere> so rename dapper to gutsy?
<soundray> Mark761966: what makes you think removing power manager is going to fix it?
<Mark761966> First the mouse and keyboard becomes unresponsive and then the HD just stops
<domor> genii: will -phigh just iable to to recongire resolutions
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Follow exactly the step in the tutorial which is labelled "move daper to stable" but move gutsy to stable instead
<laurence> i have my /home directory on a small (4GB) partition and would like to move it to a larger partition. can this be done simply by copying the directory?
<genii> domor: Yes, thats what I said
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: its done copying
<bradv> laurence: Yes. Copy it as root though.
<Mark761966> And it's obvious that power has been cut because pressing the power on button shuts down the computer with no log out
<laurence> thanks brad
<dragonmc> i heard that switching window managers in KDE is a pain compared to Gnome.  is that true?
<bradv> laurence: And you will need to change fstab to reflect that.
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Good, then do the move step
<soundray> laurence: yes, copy the directory and change /etc/fstab so it mounts the new partition on /home
<laurence> ok
<soundray> dragonmc: yes
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: On windows just instead rename gutsy to stable
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: gutsy directorY?
<soundray> Mark761966: what this indicates is that the system is frozen. Don't shut it off with the power button when this happens
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Yes. Rename this to stable
<laurence> is fstab something that I can edit in a text editor?
<Mark761966> I can't do anything else Soundray
<inversekinetix> can anyone explain to me how to install the new version of alien arena?
<Mark761966> Nothing works
<soundray> Mark761966: it's safer to hold down Ctrl-Alt-SysRq and type R E I S U B in sequence
<Mark761966> I don't have enough fingers to do that, soundray.
<Mark761966> I don't think anyone does
<inversekinetix> has anyone else noticed that if you reset your computer while grub is loading it will completely bork grub and refused to boot again
<AdioHyperion> i would like to know if installing a raid configuration with ubuntu is easy
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: After this I will require you to use the pastebin website to paste the contents of the file isolinux.cfg         I will edit it for you. Then you will copy it to a new file called syslinux.cfg and save it back to the flash stick
<amarrero> mneptok, i have found a solution in the mailing list of xorg ati driver
<soundray> Mark761966: get a friend to help. I can manage this with two hands after a bit of practice (holding down SysRq with my right fifth finger)
<dtolj_> inversekinetix: interesting didnt notice that
<JDiver> Could someone help me with Xephyr?
<amarrero> mneptok, if i run with mplayer -vf yuy2
<Mark761966> Yeah, but if the keyboard is unresponsive how is it going to work? soundray
<domor> everytime i enable my graphics card driver, restart, can't boot, box come up tick box for low resolution, load into ubuntu and go into restricted-driver-manager it's not enabled??????????
<genii> !pastebin | MiddleOfNowhere            in case you are unfamiliar with pastebin
<ubotu> MiddleOfNowhere            in case you are unfamiliar with pastebin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<amarrero> mneptok, the movie plays fine
<amarrero> mneptok, thanks anyway
<inversekinetix> dtolj_: yep, I did it once by accident then again to make sure it happens,
<soundray> Mark761966: holding down Ctrl-Alt-Sysrq makes your keyboard responsive again. You won't believe it until you've tried.
<Mark761966> Okay
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: So far so good?
<Mark761966> I'll try it next time it happens
<soundray> Mark761966: let's come back to your freezes for a sec -- does this happen randomly?
<dtolj_> inversekinetix: thats in ubuntu ?
<domor> anyone got geforce 8500 gt here
<MiddleOfNowhere> so far so good
<inversekinetix> dtolj_:  the good thing is that i managed to fix the boot and now as grub loads and ubuntu loads I get lads of text on the screen and can wow people with "computer stuff"
<soundray> Mark761966: or have you found a way to provoke it?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Good :)
<MiddleOfNowhere> it wont let me rename gutsy directory to stable
<dtolj_> inversekinetix: so what was the problem?
<MiddleOfNowhere> it says there is already a file named that
<Mark761966> It happens pretty randomly, soundray
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: OK, let me think for a moment then
<Jangari> what's the command to copy an entire directory and its contents to somewhere else?
<ross42> please help ubuntu crash...don't know what to do
<MiddleOfNowhere> its a 0kb file
<JDiver> When ever I try to use the fast user switcher thing to open a nested login window the Xephyr window is massive and does not fit on my desktop and is unusable because of it size
<Mark761966> Though I think I can provoke it by trying to run Fluxbuntu in Virtualbox
<soundray> Mark761966: the first thing to check then is the RAM. In the boot menu, there is an option "memtest86". Boot that and let it run for a few hours (unless it shows errors, in which case you have to swap out RAM modules)
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Actually on further inspection of the tutorial the renaming step appears to be unneccesary after the dapper release :)
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk
<MiddleOfNowhere> good
<MiddleOfNowhere> what next?
<inversekinetix> dtolj_: i have no idea, it seemed to change something in menu.lst .  i repaired the mbr with a windows disk and got to the grub screen, but all the pointers were wrong, I had to edit grub then edit menu.lst so it wouldnt save default,  at least thats what i think i did
<MiddleOfNowhere> after renaming
<Mark761966> RAM is around 256MBs, soundray
<un33kg331> anyone been having problem with there Usplash screen?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: So in this cae we proceed to the pastebin step
<mojo> where can I find a changelog of Ubuntu kernel?
<MiddleOfNowhere> what doi  paste?
<soundray> Mark761966: how much you have doesn't come into it
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Or you can follow the step there yourself by editing and renaming the isolinux.cfg file etc etc etc
<Cap_J_L_Picard> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yago> Hi, can someone help to me, cause I've delete my ejecutable java
<yago> I need program java /usr/bin
<MiddleOfNowhere> what file do i paste for you?
<Mark761966> I'll try the memtest thing tomorrow
<yago> on /usr/bin ---->java
<ross42> getting dpkg dependency problem error cannot boot except to recovery mode
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: The isolinux.cfg    file
<soundray> yago: did you install java from the ubuntu repositories?
<yago> yes
<Mark761966> Although I already know there's something wrong with my memory
<soundray> yago: which package?
<yago> but now when I want execute $java -version
<soundray> Mark761966: change it, then
<brandon__> Hey, can anyone tell me where Firefox stores cookies in Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon?
<soundray> yago: which package please?
<Mark761966> I can't afford to
<yago> computer doesn't let me run
<MiddleOfNowhere> what is there to paste in it?
<un33kg331> usplash probs anyone?????
<domor>  coudl use Ubuntu with a video card
<soundray> Mark761966: no point disabling power manager then
<genii> MiddleofNowhere: my battery is dying, afk while i find recharging cable
<yago> whit synaptic
<domor> Somoe must of hjad the same problem as me
<Mark761966> Oh well
<MiddleOfNowhere> ok
<laurence> thanks again
<Mark761966> I'm going to go now
<soundray> domor: 'must of hjad'?
<domor> must of had
<Mark761966> Thanks soundray
<un33kg331> >>>>
<brandon__> Hey, can anyone tell me where Firefox stores cookies in Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon?
<Mark761966> Bye
<domor> Do other distro have problems with graphics card drivers
<soundray> domor: that still doesn't make sense. Do you mean "must have had"?
<domor> yea thats what i meant
<ross42> cookies stored in home/yourusername/.mozilla/firefox/default/cookies.txt
<domor> Im almost about to just swithc to windows again
<brandon__> thx
<soundray> domor: what's the problem?
<ross42> anytime
<inversekinetix> domor windows is easier for sure
<domor> soundray: can;t get graphics card to work, driver problem
<genii> MiddleofNowhere: Back. What to do, is open the file up in wordpad or the vista equivelent. Then select everything in the file, copy it. Then paste that to the pastebin website
<AdioHyperion> did someone try to start a chat with me?
<domor> windows easier, but windows shit
<soundray> domor: can you be more specific?
<soundray> domor: don't use this kind of language here please
<eke> Hello fellows! =D I cant get my japanese input system "anthy" working.. I decided to install ubuntu to my computer again.. and now I cant get it working.. :O it used to be there on the upper panel where you could choose your input system.. :I
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk
<dav1> anybody know if you can add print job to a cups server remotely?
<soundray> eke: 'sudo apt-get install anthy' ?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: I will edit the pastebin contents. Then give you a new pastebin url. You copy all  in there to a new file called syslinux.cfg and save that to where the isolinux.cfg file was
<dav1> basically I want to print from a uni comp to home printet
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk
<MiddleOfNowhere> pasting it now
<dtolj_> How to list all available deb packages from bash?
<MiddleOfNowhere> what kinda syntax?
<soundray> dav1: you can open the cups print spooler remotely, but that's not recommended
<eke> soundray: I have installed it already.. doesnt show up :O and I dont know how to put the settings to get it visible.. :O
<Damjan> Hi, how to upgrade distro from alternative cd?
<JDiver> When ever I try to use the fast user switcher thing to open a nested login window the Xephyr window is massive and does not fit on my desktop and is unusable because of it size
<dav1> why is it not recommended?
<inversekinetix> domor windows is not sthi\
<MiddleOfNowhere> text only?
<bodo> dtolj  i've done as you told me my pc boots centOS and windows only
<cafuego> dtolj_: grep ^Package /var/lib/apt/lists/* |awk -F: '{print $2}'
<ross42> sorry to keep repeating, but Ubuntu has fallen and I cannot get it up...what should I try?
<AdioHyperion> i still need help when ever someone gets a chance
<dtolj_> cafuego: thanks
<Damjan> bodo: Why do u have windows?
<MiddleOfNowhere> text only syntax?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: yes, straight text
<MiddleOfNowhere> k posting
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45521/
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Reading.returning shortly
<soundray> eke: don't know why that is, but for now you can probably start it with Alt-F2 anthy-agent
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: brb
<domor> soundray: insatlled restricted-driver now when i boot it stuggles to then a box come up "use low resolution" i ticked that then it boots up i log in, go to restricted driver manager and th enable box it "unticked". need help to get drievr going!!
<GanjaBuntu> someone told me ubuntu is the name of a Zulu godess?
<dav1> Any body know how I can add printjbs to cups remotely?
<dtolj_> bodo: you have to specify where Ubuntu is installed on which partition do you know? and then acordingly set the root (hd0,?)
<soundray> domor: nvidia or ati?
<domor> soundray: nvidia
<GanjaBuntu> matrox
 * GanjaBuntu S_INVALID
 * GanjaBuntu meows'
<eke> soundray: should something happen? does nothing... :I
<tarelerulz> I got a HP Pavilioin  DV660cl and I was wondering is it hard to dual boot ubuntu and Vista ?
<domor> ubuntu is an african word "means humanness to the pople" or something like that
<Yoke> i have a folder full of deb files. how do i install them all without click on each one?
<Pelo> GanjaBuntu, don't make me warn you again, the ops don't like ppl being off topic in here, this is a support channel, if you don't need support please don't interfere with ppl who do
 * oxxen contimplates suicide.. Ive tried many ndiswrapper howtos to get wifi (WEP) working on gutsy, to no avail can anyone help me out, Im running dell truemobile 1300 wlan card, broadcom 4306 chipset, anyone any ideas, im really at my wits end
<domor> soundray: wnay idea
<Jangari> what's the bash command to run a wine program?
<bodo> dtolj_: bodo: you have to specify where Ubuntu is installed on which partition do you know? and then acordingly set the root (hd0,?) yeah
<Pelo> Yoke, you can make a command line wiht sudo dpkg filename filename etc
<domor> soundray: any idea? correct spelling*
<scguy318> Jangari: drop the word bash and the command is: wine program
<TV-VCR> Hello
<TV-VCR> I need help
<scguy318> Jangari: since what I wrote is not bash-specific
<soundray> domor: have a bit of patience
<inversekinetix> why does the ubuntu installer recognise drive names randomly?
<Jangari> sweet, thanka scguy318
<Jangari> s/thanka/thanks
<JDiver> When ever I try to use the fast user switcher thing to open a nested login window the Xephyr window is massive and does not fit on my desktop and is unusable because of it size.  How can I make it smaller?
<TV-VCR> I cannot install ubuntu
<TV-VCR> Error comes up
<soundray> domor: the agent is probably running now. Try Alt-F2 anthy-dic-tool
<dtolj_> TV-VCR: what error?
<Jangari> hmm,
<TV-VCR> It cannot create a partition
<Pelo> TV-VCR,  what error ?
<Yoke> pelo: how do i make a line? remember i want to install all the deb files auto.
<soundray> domor: sorry, I've never used it myself -- just looking at the list of files in the package
<oxxen> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<domor> soundray: im a newbie?
<eke> soundray: what could be possibly wrong? still nothing.....
<TV-VCR> I get this with installer: http://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3og0.png
<Jangari> how do i get the .exe into wine's 'system32' directory?
<Pelo> TV-VCR, pre partiton your hdd using  menu > ystem> admin > gnome partiton editor then use the manual partitonning bit in the installer
<TV-VCR> And this with parted: http://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot5ew1.png
<TV-VCR> *Gparted
<dav1> soundray:everybody loves to talk to you
<inversekinetix> Jangari what are you trying to do?
<TV-VCR> Gparted does not work
<GanjaBuntu> im patient
<Jangari> create a launcher for this program
<GanjaBuntu> im sitting in general hospital
<Pelo> Yoke, make the line in gedit first, then copy it to the terminal when all the packages are listed
<TV-VCR> Why is this?
<bodo> dtolj_: bodo: you have to specify where Ubuntu is installed on which partition do you know? and then acordingly set the root (hd0,?) yeah it's on 5 so i wrote root(hd0,4) and nothing new
<dav1> GANGABUNTU:HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA /twat
<TV-VCR> Drive is Seagate barracuda 7200 (or something) RPM, 500 GB, SATA 3.0
<dtolj_> TV-VCR: wow the error is not very descriptive where you trying to create a primary or logical partition?
<TV-VCR> Primary
<Yoke> Pelo:i don't understand
<Pelo> TV-VCR, try manual partitoniing first,  if that doesn't work I know some sata need to be set to legacy mode in the bios to work properly
<domor> Frustarting ubuntu!
<eke> maybe I should give up... It feels stupid to reinstall the whole ubuntu just because some Anthy doesnt want to work out.. grr
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45522/             copy from the bottom window, not where the lines are numbered on top. Save to a file called syslinux.cfg     in the same place on usb stick where isolinux.cfg was.
<TV-VCR> This is setyp http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/8533/screenshotinstall1aj4.png
<soundray> eke: sorry, I addressed the wrong nick
<dtolj_> bodo: once you enter root (hd0,4) do you get a message with the file system type, that would indicate its the correct partition.
<domor> ekeL ive realoded ubuntu twice in a rage to get my graphics card working but still no sucess
<Jangari> hmm, lauchers don't operate using command lines, do they? as in, what you enter as the 'command' isn't a terminal command, right?
<Yoke> Pelo:can you send me a image how to do it?
<soundray> domor: have you tried Alt-F2 anthy-dic-tool
<Pelo> Yoke,  open gedit,  type out  sudo dpkg (list each deb file here)    when you have finished creating the command ,   open a terminal,  cd to folder where all the deb files are lisetd , then copy the command from gedit and hit henter
<soundray> eke: have you tried Alt-F2 anthy-dic-tool
<domor> soundrayL yip
<Pelo> Yoke,  no image this is comnmand line
<eke> domor: I have done the same with my ati.. hahaha =D
<Pelo> dav1,  I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<soundray> domor: sorry, that wasn't for you...
<Flare183> Are there any app launchers for ubuntu?
<hikenboot> gretings all...happy thanksgiving...anyone know what I might have done wrong building a usb encrypted thumb drive with grub so that it would come up with a grub prompt that says minimal grub supported?
<TV-VCR> How do I set to legacy?
<bodo> dtolj_: bodo: once you enter root (hd0,4) do you get a message with the file system type, that would indicate its the correct partition.    i think so ...
<Flare183> there has to be
<domor> eke: got it working yet?
<soundray> domor: did you go through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<TV-VCR> The hard drive?
<Pelo> Flare183,  the menu , or you can make launcher for individuals apps you want by right clicking on the desktop and selecting create launcher
<domor> soundray: yes
<domor> sounrday: manytimes
<dav1> Pelo:sorry - do you know if it is possible to add job to a cup server remotely?
<Flare183> pelo:> no like mac's docker
<Pelo> dav1,  I don't
<domor> soundra: i don;t really know what to change in there, heaps of peole said to change stuff
<dtolj_> TV-VCR: setup seems ok
<eke> domor: yup.. didnt knwo what I did but got it working when I was just about to give up.. haha
<TV-VCR> However it fails
<Jangari> Pelo: what does one enter as the 'command'? is there any specific syntax?
<Pelo> Flare183, google for avant window navigator
<eke> soundray: nono.. nothing!
<TV-VCR> What I do to fix this problem, I donot know :(
<domor> eke: can you help me
<Pelo> Jangari,  command for what ?
<Jangari> a launcher
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: When this is done the stick should be ready :)
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of any good open source program for vista that burn iso? I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 this computer
<Dr_willis> avant window navigator is neat.. but has some issues.
<dtolj_> TV-VCR: are you applying all those changes at once, try doing it one partition at a time to see if it works
<Pelo> Jangari, the command would jsut be the name of the app , usualy
<soundray> eke: maybe read /usr/share/doc/anthy/README.Debian
<genii> tarelerulz: google cdburnerxp pro
<Dr_willis> tarelerulz,  'burn at one' is another decent tool for windows
<Jangari> okay
<eke> domor: I dont know s*it about those things.. sorry.. I think I wouldnt be much of a help :(
<Flare183> Pelo:> Not anything that requires any gtk packages. I am using kde not gnome stricty kde
<genii> Well, it's free but not open source :)
<sjovan> hey guys, can some one help me out with VNC and some portfwd on PM? got a lot of questions
<domor> eke: newbie? becasue i am
<Pelo>  Jangari and since this is linux and not windows no need for paths
<tarelerulz> Thank , Dr_willis and Genii  I will get too it.
<Pelo> Flare183, check for kdockers in the package managare in kubuntu
<JDiver> When ever I try to use the fast user switcher thing to open a nested login window the Xephyr window is massive and does not fit on my desktop and is unusable because of it size.  How can I make it smaller?
<domor> Oes anyone run a geforce gt8500 gt in ubuntu?
<eke> domor: havent played with linux for a long time.. =D newbie.. yes
<domor> does anyone run a geforce gt8500 gt in ubuntu?
<AdioHyperion> is installing a raid configuration simple with ubuntu?
<Pelo> domor, several ppl I think ,
<Pelo> !nvidia | domor
<ubotu> domor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flare183> kk
<domor> peolo: are you
<Pelo> !raid | AdioHyperion
<ubotu> AdioHyperion: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<EruditeHermit> hi, is there an application that displays the system information?
<soundray> !burniso | tarelerulz
<soundray> ubotu: are you out to lunch?
<ubotu> tarelerulz: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<AdioHyperion> ty
<domor> poelo: yea i have treyd restricted dirv manager it doesn;t work i reoobt and it says it's not enabled
<Pelo> domor,  no I don't I have a cheap onboard intel card
<Pelo> domor,  my nick is pelo , not poelo
<eke> soundray: yes.. it tells me that it is a japanese method system.. nothing useful in that I think :(
<domor> pelo: mistake
<MiddleOfNowhere> so do i delete isolinux.cfg?
<MiddleOfNowhere> and replace with syslinux.cfg?
<domor> is soundray still about
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: You can if you like but it's not needed
<Jangari> Pelo: i'm creating a launcher for a wine app. it seems to work as a location laucher
<TV-VCR> dtolj, it still fail :|
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk
<soundray> domor: sorry, I haven't got any good suggestions
<Jangari> if not a little delayed
<TV-VCR> I get error message
<Pelo> domor, it is piossible that the driver does not support your card,  or , is that computer connected to the internet , itmight need to dl some files to work
<TV-VCR> Pelo: Might you have any idea why?
<domor> pelo: im on that comp now
<AdioHyperion> i am wanting to install ubuntu on 2 harddrives that have never been used before
<Pelo> Jangari, wine is different,  you need to make the command line   wine /path/to/exe/file.exe
<AdioHyperion> totally new system
<MiddleOfNowhere> save it in same directory?
<domor> Do other distro have problems wiht drivers
<bodo> dtolj_: bodo: once you enter root (hd0,4) do you get a message with the file system type, that would indicate its the correct partition. yeah i do as i think
<Jangari> ah, i see
<soundray> AdioHyperion: why do you want RAID?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: After this, set the computer's bios to boot from usb stick/device on the one you are putting ubuntu on and try to see if it worked by booting it with the usb stick in there
<Jangari> thanks pelo, i'll play around with it
<dav1> sooo...cups servers.....anyone know how to add a print job remotely?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: yES, SAME DIR
<NineTeen67Comet> I've got a few machines that all have Gutsy, and all loose their network after reboot (2xwireless and 1xcat5) .. If I just mash the power button down and make it do a hard re-boot the cat5 box will pick back up for a while .. help?
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk
<genii> bah capslock
<MiddleOfNowhere> brb
<Pelo> TV-VCR, try with the alternate install cd   get it fromt eh www.ubuntu.com site,   check the alternate cd box below the download button before hitting the download button
<AdioHyperion> i am going to setup a server and i want to use 2 500gb hard drives
<eke> soundray: any suggestions left? :O
<bradv> dav1: Go to http://computername:631/
<TV-VCR> Pelo, I try, it not work
<Pelo> TV-VCR,  did you try to manualy partitioon the driver first ?
 * genii takes a brief mental vacation
<TV-VCR> IYes
<cafuego> AdioHyperion: use the alternate or server install cd, and chosoe manual partioning, that will allow you to setup raid.
<TV-VCR> With installer
<TV-VCR> Ubuntu installer anyways
<dtolj_> bodo: still nothing?
<soundray> eke: sorry, I'm not familiar with anthy at all, so I don't know how it *should* work
<Pelo> TV-VCR, try before the installer from the desktop , make 3 partitons,  one /  5-10 gig ,  2xram for swap, and the rest for /home
<domor> i think it's time to TERMINATE my ubuntu and be an xp user
<domor> i can;t seem to find help
<dav1> yea I can get to the webui but i there are no options to add a printjob - only deletle them - Basically I want to be able to print from a university computer to my home printer...
<TV-VCR> Pelo, that what I have done
 * oxxen contimplates suicide.. Ive tried many ndiswrapper howtos to get wifi (WEP) working on gutsy, to no avail can anyone help me out, Im running dell truemobile 1300 wlan card, broadcom 4306 chipset, anyone any ideas, im really at my wits end
<TV-VCR> It not work either
<bodo> dtolj yeah still nothing
<AdioHyperion> ok i will try that... thanks
<Pelo> TV-VCR, can you try with another hdd ?
<TV-VCR> I have
<TV-VCR> It give same error :(
<bradv> domor: You can do that if you like. Why don't you try telling us your problem first?
<Pelo> TV-VCR, do a cd integrity check , from the cd menu
<TV-VCR> I check disk integfrity and it ok
<soundray> domor: ask again in an hour or so. Sometimes it takes a few attempts to find someone who can help
<AfterDeath> if you've got nothing important on the harddrive, you could try dd'ing the harddrive (either in write or read mode)
<Pelo> TV-VCR, checksum then
<AfterDeath> I'd bet that the harddrive is not hooked up properly or such
<inversekinetix> domor get the XP powertoys, you can also get the cube desktop for it now
<TV-VCR> Memory is god
<TV-VCR> *good
<Pelo> !checksum | TV-VCR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> AdioHyperion: I use raid1 and raid5 (with lvm on top)  on a 3 disk server, works absolutely fine.
<eke> soundray: just like any other IME.. the only problem is that it looks like it doesnt start up at all.. :(
<Pelo> !md5 | TV-VCR
<john_> cd873f213f59784f1dd04694e852002e
<ubotu> TV-VCR: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TV-VCR> I have also checked md5 hash
<TV-VCR> it match one on site
<domor> Ive been trying for 2 weeks to fix this problem!!1
<soundray> eke: IME?
<AfterDeath> checksum = md5sum /dev/cdrom =)
<Pelo> TV-VCR, I'm stumped,  did you try another distro ?
<TV-VCR> I want ubuntu
<Pelo> domor,  did you try the binairy drivers &?
<TV-VCR> But I suppose I can try gentoo, but I really do want ubuntu
<AfterDeath> TV-VCR: trying another distro nonetheless, would be useful simply to see if it's ubuntu-related or harddrive-related
<Pelo> TV-VCR, how many hdd on your comp ?
<domor> Pelo something about the kernel
<TV-VCR> Pelo, 3
<TV-VCR> 1 is occupy by windows
<eke> soundray: sorry.. Im mixing windowss terms here.. it means Input Method Editor..
<AdioHyperion> the ubuntu server install is only available on amd64?
<Pelo> TV-VCR, physicaly disconnect all the other hdd (just the power will do) then try installing again
<soundray> AdioHyperion: no
<mneptok> AdioHyperion: no
<NineTeen67Comet> When I kindly shutdown -r now my machines network drops on boot, but if I unkindly mash the power button down and turn it back on, my wireless keeps working .. is it killing it in rc.local?
<oxxen> Anyone usiing the broadcom restricted driver here?
<TV-VCR> Pelo I have!!
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Let me know if it starts booting, or if not, if not what error messages or so on etc etc
<TV-VCR> I think I have try almost everything
<Pelo> domor,  what about the kernel ?
<bodo> dtolj, no thing new the same problem it boots from centos and windows only
<Pelo> TV-VCR, then , and I am very sorry to say this,  it might be time to give up
<dav1> oxygen: I am
<TV-VCR> ok
<Pelo> TV-VCR,  did you try 6.06 ? or 7.04 ?
<bradv> oxxen: You have two choices, fwcutter or ndiswrapper. Go with fwcutter first.
<domor> im goign to try again
<TV-VCR> Yes
<TV-VCR> What does sudo fdisk -l in terminal do?
<domor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-638b69986bff87ad112df8fe71ca32abadb81c8c-2
<domor> how do you find what kernel your running
<JDiver> uname -a
<eke> soundray: do you know how to get the SCIM working.. if the problem is there.. I dont remember if it showd up through SCIM.. grr
<oxxen> bradv, I got that installed, i thought it was really flakey and speed was terrible, do you find the same?
<dav1> I bet windows doesn't have any of these problems.....
<Pelo> TV-VCR, check the disk for error,  not sure what the -I option does
<JDiver> When ever I try to use the fast user switcher thing to open a nested login window the Xephyr window is massive and does not fit on my desktop and is unusable because of it size.  How can I make it smaller?
<NineTeen67Comet> TV-VCR: fdisk -l will show you all the devices and partitions connected ..
<oxxen> dav1, How do you find it?
<AfterDeath> NineTeen67Comet: try something like "shutdown -rn now" - (that's almost the equivalent of a forced instant reboot, but a bit safer) - if you still have the problem, it's probably a machine issue with your card + a warm boot
<Pelo> dav1, windows has it's own set of problems
 * NineTeen67Comet l will show a list of everything
<dav1> oxxen: its really good!
<soundray> eke: System-Preferences-SCIM setup
<oxxen> dav1, really? inet access was really sloooow..
<bodo> dav1: windows is an open gate system for hackers
<Mark761966> Hey soundray, I know what;'s happening
<NineTeen67Comet> AfterDeath: This happens on 3 separate machines .. 2wireless and 1 cooper ..
<Mark761966> My hard drive keeps stopping
<soundray> Mark761966: so?
<AfterDeath> NineTeen67Comet: same wireless card?
<AfterDeath> oh
<domor> how do i find what kernel im running
<AfterDeath> hrm
<soundray> domor: uname -a
<Pelo> domor,  uname -r
<genii> domor: uname -r
<bradv> oxxen: I don't have that driver. If fwcutter doesn't work try ndiswrapper.
<genii> also -a
<NineTeen67Comet> AfterDeath: no, one is a desktop box with wireless, an HP notebook wireless and my server that's always been a champ until Gutsy Server edition ..
<genii> :)
<dtolj_> bodo: it should pick up the stage files from hd0,4 and put them in MBR
<oxxen> dav1, did you try Ndis at all?
<dav1> oxxen:I haven't noticed it - im getting the maxium download.upload speed for my connectyion
 * Pelo wants a few easy questions to answer he's starting to feel useless 
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  whats your favorite color?
 * soundray knows the feeling
<oxxen> dav1, I may try it again
<bodo> dtolj_: bodo: it should pick up the stage files from hd0,4 and put them in MBR
<bodo> donnot under stant clear plz?
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  whats the airspeed of a laden swallow? :)
<RoRza> Hi ... I need help on this
<domor> what does this mean: ind the appropriate package for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8.
<AfterDeath> Dr_willis: African or European?
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  that's one of those psychological questions right ? if I tell you I like purple you will report me as a child molester right ?
 * NineTeen67Comet African or European?
<genii> Pelo: Be careful :) some of those are trick questions
<Dr_willis> AfterDeath, .... i dont know.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh....
<Dr_willis> :)
<AfterDeath> :D
<domor> what a linux-image-amd64-k8 what does it mean by that
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  affrican swallow or european swallow ?
<soundray> domor: what do you get from uname -r ?
<RoRza> I have problem installing ...can anyone help ?
 * Pelo is ueless an sslow
<dtolj_> bodo: boot into cent, mount hd0,4 check what the entry for Ubuntu is, and copy it to the active boot partition
<Pelo> RoRza,  what part of it is troubling you ?
<Mark761966> Why would my hard drive just stop?
<domor> soundray: ind the appropriate package for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8.
<bradv> Mark761966: Stop working? or stop spinning?
<soundray> domor: answer my question please
<Pelo> Mark761966,  damage hdd ? nicked data cable, power supply problems, take your pick
<Mark761966> It stops spinning
<domor> soundray: sorry i was meant to
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all, if I am having issues with rebooting and loosing my network, could it be an issue with rc.local? Or something shutting them down on reboot but not on boot? Since I can do the power button thing and they work, I'm assuming it is a shutdown script somewhere..
<zealot> hey, does anyone know where wine's C: drive is?
<RoRza> Pelo, : I have downloaded Apata which is an IDE and I want to install it on Ubuntu.  But dont know how to go about
<eke> soundray: yeah.. and I have tried every option from there.. hmm maybe I have missed one.. maybe left box unchecked.. 0.0 I have been procrastinatin with this.. too long! oh my! wanna get it fixed now.. whether it takes this nite sleep.. or even the next days..
<soundray> Mark761966: how old is it?
<domor> soundray: Linux nick-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<RoRza> Pelo, : I extracted the file on the Desktop
<MinusSeven> I have to say, having tried Kubuntu, and Ubuntu, Ubuntu seems a lot better
<bradv> Mark761966: You may have an inadequate power supply.
<Pelo> RoRza,  start by looking in synpatic to make sure there isn'T a pre compiled package available
<Mark761966> Less than six months old, Soundray
<NineTeen67Comet> zealot: should be /home/~user/.wine/ .. and look around in there ..
<Pelo> RoRza, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<eke> soundray: but thank you for your effort! =)
<RoRza> synpatic ?  you mean from the Add/Remove sction ?
<Mark761966> What can I do about the power suppy, bradv?
<soundray> domor: then you should install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<bradv> Mark761966: Go to your local computer store and buy a new one.
<zealot> NineTeen67Comet: Thanks
<Mark761966> :(
<Pelo> RoRza, add remove also works if it is an app,  synaptic is another front end for apt but it lists all the packages, libs and such as well
<NineTeen67Comet> RoRza: Synaptic handles everything, add/remove can only do individual apps ..
<bradv> Mark761966: And don't cheap out either. $30 won't buy you a good power supply, $75 will.
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Alive over there? :)
<domor> soundrway: they allreayd installed
<soundray> Mark761966: install smartmontools and check your hard disk drive with the tools in that package
<Mark761966> I don't have $75
<domor> why can't ubuntu just install drivers and they work
<Mark761966> Okay soundray
<soundray> domor: okay, continue following the wiki help then
 * NineTeen67Comet is there a front end for aptitude? me likes aptitude better than apt-get .. 
<genii> !patience |genii
<Pelo> NineTeen67Comet, check in synaptic
<domor> soundrway: should i uninstall my restricted driver first
<bradv> domor: There are lots of reasons for that. If you have hardware where the vendor won't cooperate with Linux, then you are going to have lots of problems. That's why you don't buy ATI, for example.
<eke> domor: coz it would be too easy.. everyone neeeds challenges.. eh??? =D
<NineTeen67Comet> Pelo: good idea .. ;)
<soundray> domor: no
<Jangari> because the company that developed the driver doesn't want you to be able to use it at your leisure, domor
<RoRza> Pelo, ; Yes apata its listed
<Pelo> RoRza,  then just install it from there,  always check for a pre compiled package first , much easier
<soundray> domor: if you're unhappy about this situation, ask NVidia to support the development of free drivers for their cards.
<eke> domor: or just use windows.. lol =D
<meoblast001> hello
<soundray> domor: emphasize that by "free" you mean "open source" according to the definition of OSI
<RoRza> which one is the pre compiled ?
<meoblast001> i couldnt find screenlets in the Canonical repositories and the site is down, does anyone have the deb?
<RoRza> Pelo, :  There are 4 on the list should I pick up the zapatel-source ?
<Pelo> domor,  please understand that we do try to help but it is not like we are sitting in front of your computer to try stuff out on our own,  and there are occasions when it doesn't work for some reason , nothing is perfect,  I recommend you review the documentation available, on the forum, in the wiki , on google, and try to figure out where (if) you went wrong,  be very diligent about following intructions
<Flare183> How can I join the #ubuntu-southcarolina's loco team?
<AdioHyperion> one last question... is there a limited to the number of internal hard drives ubuntu can handle?
<domor> pelo: ok
<Pelo> RoRza, hold on , let me check
<Mark761966> Which submenu should smartmontools be in, soundray?
<bradv> AdioHyperion: Probably. But you'll never reach it. Limitations are with your hardware.
<genii> Pelo: Please stress again about diligence in reading the documentation
<domor> is installing binary driver differetn to letting restricted-drver-manager do it
<AdioHyperion> so i could technically use 6 hard drives if there is space for them on my motherboard?
<ari_stress> morning2 :D
<soundray> AdioHyperion: yes
<AdioHyperion> cool
<AdioHyperion> i thank you all for your help - have a nice day
<soundray> domor: the problem is most likely your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> RoRza,  I suggest you install the one called zaptel , if the others are needed for it to work they will get checked as well
<domor> domor: yea probaly is i don;t now anything a im a totla newbie
<soundray> Mark761966: they are command line tools. Look at the documentation in /usr/share/doc/smartmontools
<RoRza> Pelo, : actually there is nothing I have misspelled the word Aptana
<meoblast001> does anyone know where i can get Screenlets?
<Flare183> Can I join South Carolina's LoCo team?
<ari_stress> meoblast001: what is screenlets?
<Pelo> RoRza,  and to answer your question, all the packages in synaptic are pre-compiled for ubuntu
<bradv> !info screenlets
<ubotu> Package screenlets does not exist in gutsy
<meoblast001> ari_stress: its a widget system
<soundray> Mark761966: or ask the channel for specific suggestions on how to examine your drive with those tools.
<Pelo> RoRza,  let me check again
<RoRza> Pelo, check for Aptana
<Pelo> RoRza, ok so there isn't one,  you need to compile manualy
<peacepipej1> hi, i interrupted a dpkg and tried to purge the app. It gave me this: " dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." it didnt help me
<soundray> Mark761966: you may have to enable S.M.A.R.T. monitoring in the BIOS setup
<Pelo> RoRza, close synaptic and add/remove if you have them open
<peacepipej1> i dont know what im doing
<Pelo> RoRza, then open a terminal and type  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bradv> peacepipej1: Did you run dpkg --configure -a  ?
<Yoke> i don't know much about computer, so can some tell me step by step how to install all my deb files automatic ?
<bradv> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sp3c1alK> helllllo
<Mark761966> I don't think I have a BIOS setup, soundray
<Pelo> peacepipej1, open synaptic,  select the filter button on the lower left,  check broken packages and remove then
<peacepipej1> bradv: yea, but I dont know what to do next
<soundray> Mark761966: what kind of computer do you have?
<Pelo> Yoke,  i told you 3 times already , you didn,t listen , install them manualy one by one, if you had started doing that and hour ago you would be done by now
<peacepipej1> Pelo: cook, ill try that, I should have thought of that
<Sp3c1alK> So I installed ubuntu desktop to my hard drive partition, but now when I select ubuntu as my operating system to boot into, all I get is a black screen, I've waited 15 minutes for it to come up..but nothing..why?
<Pelo> peacepipej1,  no garranties
<Mark761966> Compaq desktop
<RoRza> Pelo, oI did type
<Yoke> pelo:there is more then 2000 deb files
<Pelo> Sp3c1alK, boot the recovery mode and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg select your videocard if listed if not use vesa
<Yoke> pelo:i know there is a way i just don't know how.
<Pelo> Yoke,  look in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<RoRza> Pelo, I get the foloing error
<peacepipej1> Pelo: nope, it wont even let me open synaptic cuz of the error. Same error message pops up
<RoRza> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<RoRza> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<soundray> Yoke: it doesn't make sense to install all packages. Install only the software that you need
<Pelo> RoRza,  I said , close synaptic and add/remove
<Mark761966> How do I change the BIOS settings, soundray
<soundray> Mark761966: you enter the BIOS setup by hitting Del or F2 in the early phase of booting
<genii> Sp3c1alK: Try hitting enter key. Or it could be you have 2 video cards/dual-head and video goes to the other one. Does it boot to failsafe kernel?
<Mark761966> YOu mean when I turn the computer on, soundray?
<Yoke> sounddray:this deb files i have was the backup files.
<soundray> Mark761966: there is normally a message on the screen
<domor> in my rest5ited driver manager says card in use and it;s anable
<Mark761966> I'll try that then
<soundray> Yoke: 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<RoRza> Pelo, :ok  now its working.  what do I do next
<domor> but why can;t i use desktop visual effects
<bradv> domor: Is that your problem? You have the driver working find but compiz won't work?
<Pelo> RoRza,  whatyo just installed were the basics needed to compile manualy,  the next bit is in 4 steps, all in the terminal, ready ?
<bradv> domor: fine*
<Yoke> soundray:will that install all my deb files
<Sp3c1alK> genii: I am running 1 video card and 2 monitors, that could be a problem? Also, when I boot into recovery mode i get soemthing that says: desktop->kevin (or something like that)
<domor> bradv: think i just got the driver wokring hten
<bthornton> I've just downloaded the Ubuntu "Gutsy" ISO.  Anyone know if it would be possible to "burn" this to a USB flash drive and then boot from it?
<monke1> anyone installed bluetooth obex client on ppc?
<soundray> Yoke: all those that are in the present working directory
<domor> bradv: and ic an;t chnage th resolution
<domor> anyway i can test if graphics card actually working
<peacepipej1> Pelo: never mind that last problem
<Pelo> RoRza,  you already unpacked the archive to your desktop,  in the terminal type cd and thename of the unpacked folder ,  cd foldername
<genii> Sp3c1alK: recovery mode indicates successful install. The x server seems to be issue. Any video on the second monitor?
<bradv> domor: System Preferences Screen Resolution
<Pelo> peacepipej1,  I wasn't anyway, I kind of lost track of everyone I was helping
<soundray> !install | bthornton, scroll down the install page
<ubotu> bthornton, scroll down the install page: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sp3c1alK> no video on either monitors, if I do get video it's only to display the boot screen, and the logging
<domor> only 800x600 & 640x480
<genii> Sp\
<domor> bradv: only 800x600 & 640x480
<genii> bah
<domor> is there any way i can see if graphics card actualyl working
<Sp3c1alK> and that's only on 1 monitor
<bradv> domor: Then you don't have it working. Keep going through the howto's. What card do you have anyway?
<domor> 8500gt
<RoRza> Pelo, : im in the folder
<genii> Sp3c1alK: in recovery/failsafe edit the xorg.conf file and put as the name of the video driver "vesa" instead of "nv" or "ati" or whatever it has now
<Sp3c1alK> genii: i'm not sure how to do that, i'm  n00b to ubuntu
<monke1> anyone installed bluetooth obex client on ppc?
<Yoke> soundray:thank you. 1 more thing and app with 3D programs my ubuntu does not open
<genii> Sp3c1alK: eg:    nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf                     then find where it has a line like "nv" or "ati" or so. Replace with vesa as the name
<Pelo> RoRza,  the next step check that you have all the dependencies needed to run the applications,   you will likely get several error running it, each time you get an error it tells you that you are missing a package, do not panick open synaptic and search for that package name , install it , also install the related -dev package , and then run the command again for the next missing package,  no need to close synaptic each time,   the command is
<Pelo>     ./configure
<ross42> can anyone help me fix a system crash with dpkg errors that wont boot into a gui
<devilhan> can anyone help me with a wireless card problem?
<rdz> hi all. where do i find checksums of the ubuntu isos?
<genii> Sp3c1alK: then exit with ctrl-x and choose yes to save the file. after do: telinit 2
 * Pelo realy hopes anyone needing to learn how to compile a source manualy is paying attention 
<troubled> chanop around?
<Sp3c1alK> genii: I will try that, and if that doesn't work I will try the sude dpkg command and then get back to you
<bradv> !wifi | devilhan
<ubotu> devilhan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sp3c1alK> sudo*
<AdemoS> I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 and got it working. But I wanted to upgrade my video card, from onboard, to external pci card. The good news is livecd will detect and run everything fine. The bad news is, my current harddisk install will not detect the new card, after grub loading it shows a blank screen. --- My question: Is there anyway to get Ubuntu to detect this new video card without reinstalling?
<Pelo> !md5 > rdz  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<john_> a7f21e4f9df4fa4f4de73d61e9cbc28c
<devilhan> thanks guys
<genii> Sp3c1alK: Ok I'll be arounf maybe another hour
 * genii tired
<devilhan> I will look into it now. :)
 * ari_stress tired too
<soundray> troubled: they hang out in #ubuntu-ops
<troubled> soundray: i know
<genii> ping MiddleOfNowhere
<genii> bah
<devilhan> bradv, not exactly what you mean, can you explain just briefly :)
<troubled> Pelo: Soskel would like your attenion regarding a ban
<Pelo> troubled, if I didn,t ban him I 'm not gonna unban him
<Riyonuk> What exactly is a vps?
<troubled> Pelo: just trying to get him a contact to speak with
<Riyonuk> I'm having problems differing it from a vm
<rdz> Pelo, thanks.. i know how to get the md5checksum, but i don't know where to download the checksum ..
<Dr_willis> normally the site where the .iso is at has a md5sum file there with them
<Pelo> troubled, don't give him my nick , I block pm anyway,  tell him bans are cleared by the banner periodicaly, he can try comming back tomorrow unless he realy pissed somene off
<troubled> Pelo: havent given him anything yet other than #-ops
<Pelo> rdz, should be listed in the links you got
<AdemoS> Pelo: Any idea if I can get Ubuntu's hard disk install to detect my newly installed video card? Becasue livecd does, but hard disk install does not.
<troubled> nm
<Pelo> AdemoS,  sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AdemoS> Pelo: Would I type that in the grub menu?
<Dr_willis> AdemoS,  what was your old video card? whats the new video card?
<rdz> Pelo, both seem to tell how to perform the check.. but they don't mention a download location
<ghorman> happy thanksgiving all
<Dr_willis> AdemoS,  you need to get to the console  to use those commands.
<Yoke> soundray:do you know anything about Graphic card with 3d problems ?
<rdz> an dfor some reason, the location that provices the image doesn't have alink for the checksum...
<AdemoS> Dr_willis: My old video card was a onboard one, the new one is PCI
<Pelo> RoRza,  how are we getting along ?
<rdz> Pelo, i am confused... shouldn't there be alink as well for md5sum, where i can download the iso?
<AdemoS> Dr_willis: Can I get the console from grub?
<Pelo> AdemoS, did you disable your onboard card in the bios ?
<Wifi-Phreak> Anybody in here have ubuntu 7.10 on a gateway laptop?
<AdemoS> Pelo: I tried to, I wasn't sure how because I didn't say anything specific
<RoRza> Pelo, I am inside the folder but dont know which command to run
<AdemoS> It's a Intel Celeron with a on board VIA video card
<Pelo> RoRza, I give you quite an instruction earlier
<rdz> Pelo, do you see any md5sum here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=
<Pelo> RoRza,  the next step check that you have all the dependencies needed to run the applications,   you will likely get several error running it, each time you get an error it tells you that you are missing a package, do not panick open synaptic and search for that package name , install it , also install the related -dev package , and then run the command again for the next missing package,  no need to close synaptic each time,   the command is
<Pelo>     ./configure
<rdz> argh.. sorrry.. for the long link
<recon> is there any way to get the regular desktop install CD to install in text mode?
<Dr_willis> AdemoS,  theres that rescue/recovery entry in grub i think that goes to the console
<Wifi-Phreak> Anybody in here use 7.10?
<AdemoS> Dr_willis: Thanks I'll try that
<Pelo> rdz, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<recon> i really don't want to download another 700 kb for the alternate.
<meoblast001> anyone here have screenlets?
<RoRza> ok how do I check ?  with the command that I used before ?
<meoblast001> if so, can you tell me how to activate it?
<meoblast001> i obtained a deb
<Dr_willis> recon,  ive never heard of a way to do  a alt install from a live cd.
<meoblast001> and installed it
<Pelo> RoRza,  it was listed at the end  the command is ./configure
<meoblast001> but cant start the daemon
<recon> Dr_willis: aw, well. ok, thanks.
<bthornton> is it possible (er, I know it's possible--but is it worth it) to install a kernel from Gutsy on a Feisty box?
<rdz> Pelo, this page says: "1 Download MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.gpg"---
<rdz> Pelo, but from where?
<Pelo> bthornton, just upgrade
<Wifi-Phreak> !7.10
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<bthornton> Pelo: much harder than it sounds at the moment.  I just need to know if the kernel can be upgraded.
<rdz> Pelo, i am used to find the mdsum on the same site as the file itself
<Pelo> rdz, check in the forum I guess or the search feature in the www.ubuntu.com website
<Soskel> does ubuntu come with gnome 2.20?
<Pelo> bthornton, don't know
<AdemoS> Pelo: "sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will that command force the harddisk install to re-detect my card on boot? or must I use the console to set it up?
<NemesisD> anyone know how to revert back to regular grub from super grub?
<rdz> Pelo, i'll do...thanks
<Pelo> rdz, I woudl hve expectdd it as well
<Pelo> AdemoS, the terminal will do
<Wifi-Phreak> !supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MiddleOfNowhere> anyone called for me?
<Wifi-Phreak> Whats super grub?
<RoRza> Pelo, Do I need to put anything before or aftrer the ./configure ?
<Pelo> AdemoS, did you disable your onboard card ?
<AdemoS> Pelo: So I can just input that command in the terminal and it should detect on boot?
<Dr_willis> Wifi-Phreak,  a 'boot recovery' live cd/floppy
<NemesisD> Wifi-Phreak, its a boot disk that loads a modified version of grub with lots of menus and options, useful for fixing up screwed up mbrs and whatnot
<AdemoS> Pelo: I couldn't figure out how
<tarelerulz> How would you tell if an proccesor is 32 bit or 64 bit ? I am trying to find out if I can install Ubuntu 64 7.10 on my computer
<Wifi-Phreak> Hmm
<AdemoS> Pelo: I looked through the bios, but the most I could do was turn off fast-write to agp
<NemesisD> except now it seems to have taken the place of grub
<Dr_willis> tarelerulz,  whats the cpu?
<Pelo> RoRza,  no , are you getting an error msg that is not telling you about a missing dependency ?
<AdemoS> Pelo: For somer eason though livecd sets it up fine
<AdemoS> *reason
<Dr_willis> tarelerulz,  could boot a live cd and  check /proc/cpuinfo
<rdz> Pelo, i think i found it...
<Pelo> AdemoS, i don't know then, I'm just your basic home user,  you might want to give the forum a search  www.ubuntuforums.org
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: :)
<rdz> Pelo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Just making sure you are alive
<Pelo> AdemoS, try running dpkg from the recovery mode
<RoRza> Pelo, I get this bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<tarelerulz> Dr_Willis , I am on Vista right now .  I am trying to find this all out so I get the right iso for my proccesor .
<rdz> Pelo, i'd suggest the ubuntu people put a link on the download site
<MiddleOfNowhere> Yes
<AdemoS> Pelo: Will the command you showed me do that?
<MiddleOfNowhere> did u need something?
<Pelo> RoRza,  and you are doing this from the extracted folder ?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: I'm curious of a progress/non-progress update. Did it boot and install, etc
<Zofo> I am wondering if I am able to use a pci usb card on my ubuntu powermac
<Pelo> AdemoS, it should   full comman again   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , it should give you a list of videocards available to use
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: I've been hanging on to help further if unexpected errors, etc
<rdz> ah finally, i see that the iso file is corrupt... that is why i coulnd't install it, though it booted from livecd............
<AdemoS> Pelo: and I can just select the pci from that list?
<rdz> Pelo, thanks for your help..
<Pelo> Zofo, look up yoru card model here and in the forum  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> AdemoS,  you shold be able to
<AdemoS> Pelo: Great, thanks a lot
<Pelo> rdz,  I did very little
<RoRza> Pelo, : yeah
<NJA13> network
<RoRza> xxxxd@xxxx-xxxx:~/Desktop/aptana$ ./configure
<tarelerulz> intel (R) Pentium (R) dual-core T 2310 @ 1.46 GHz
<Pelo> RoRza, ok , then your install will be a bit different, possibly the file comes with it's own intaller, ,  open the extracted folder in  nautilus ( the gui file browser ) look for an INSTALL file,  read it
<Flare183> How do I become a channel operator?
<Pelo> Flare183, by not asking
<Flare183> ...
<genii> Pelo: Good answer
 * Flare183 so supid
 * Flare183 so stupid
 * Flare183 thinks people can be just like microsoft literal
<Flare183> let me reprase
<Flare183> the question
<Pelo> Flare183, the last person to be made channel operator never asked, never hinted, he was just kind to noobs and helpfull, and then one day , he got a tap on the shoulder and ... the intiation
<Flare183> right now my loco team is more or less dead I can i update the topic name
<tarelerulz> I have a  intel (R) Pentium (R) dual-core T 2310 @ 1.46 GHz and I want to know if it 32 bit or 64 bit ? just wondering how I might do that
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anybody in here tell me how 7.10 is?
<Flare183> wifi-phreak:> pure excellance
<Pelo> Flare183, ask pricechild do to it for you if he wants to when you see him around
<Wifi-Phreak> Yeah?
<theangrywolf> excuse me is there a x64 bit channel ?
<Flare183> or pici ok
<Flare183> yeah really
<Wifi-Phreak> What are some of the new features?
<Pelo> tarelerulz,  32bit
<Pelo> Wifi-Phreak,  read the release notes on the ubuntu.com site
<anomaly> been trying to mount root from nfs. I have edited /etc/fstab to server:/dir / nfs defaults 0 0 and /etc/rcS.d/S35mountall.sh has been edited for the nonfs. seems I am missing something though as it keeps loading the / from the thumb drive instead of nfs.. anyone have suggestions?
<Flare183> restriction manager compiz-fusion, wine intergration
<Flare183> a load of other stuff
<tarelerulz> So how did you find that out Pelo ? I really ant to know I look forever and I had a hard time finding anything other then what computer that proccesor came with
<Flare183> pelo:> couldn't i like join #ubuntu-ops and ask there?
 * genii tries to remain awake
<theangrywolf> woot so how much better is x64 bit ubuntu than x86 32-bit??
<RequinB4> well I have thanksgiving off so I have time to try and tackle the fact I have no sound... Can anyone help who is willing to think outside what is immediatly googlabe?  I have struggled with this for 2 months
<Dr_willis> theangrywolf,  you proberly wont notice much of a diff.
<theangrywolf> why not?
<Pelo> tarelerulz,  conventionnal wisedom here is that unless you have an specific use for 64 bit version ( like special apps)  use the 32 bit one,  64 bit is still missing some driver support for stuff like nvidia and ati and some wifi , and no flash
<Flare183> Pelo:>?
<Dr_willis> theangrywolf,  you proberly aint doing anything that will  be pushingthe system where you will gain
<Pelo> Flare183,  feel free to go there and ask
<meoblast001> how do i make the window hider not shrink screenlets?
<theangrywolf> oh dont be so sure...
<Flare183> Pelo:>Kinda dangerous don't you think?
<theangrywolf> but no really does it help with large and complex applications?
<Dr_willis> theangrywolf,  it 'might' help in some cases
<Pelo> Flare183, if you have a legitimate need to be there nothing will happen to you , well nothing very bad or that can't be mended anyway
<theangrywolf> is it going to make things more complicated in setup?
<RequinB4>  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Dr_willis> theangrywolf,  it can have issues with drivers and other apps.
<theangrywolf> what about video drivers?
<Dr_willis> depends on the video card. No idea on the specifics.. I dont use 64 bit. i avoide it. :)
<AdemoS> Pelo: "sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg" got me "command not found" did I spell something wrong?
<theangrywolf> um xfx 8800
<theangrywolf> nvid
<Dr_willis> i got sick of fighting it, and gained nothing.   So i dumped it for now.
<AdemoS> Pelo: Specifically "sudo: dpgk-reconfigure command not found"
<Dr_willis> perhaps in a few more months/year i may try 64 bit again.
<theangrywolf> so what im saying is should i just try it out, or should i save the 25cents worth of blank dvd?
<midnight> how do i take root access?? what is the command??
<Pelo> meoblast001, I think you should check in the screenlets website for answers on that,  screenlets is not part of the ubuntu packages and is not realy covered here,  maybe the ppl in #compiz-fusion might know because screenlets actualy works better with a compositing windows manager
<theangrywolf> sudo
<Dr_willis> theangrywolf,  its your time. :) I doubt if you will see any improvements.
<midnight> theangrywolf, sudo?? and??
<Pelo> AdemoS, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xenguy> !root > midnight
<meoblast001> Pelo: screenlets site is down
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RequinB4> midnight - most people suggest putting "sudo" in front of one command
<AdemoS> oooh I spell it wrong, thanks
<RequinB4> midnight - but type "su" to be in root for the next indefinite commands
<Pelo> meoblast001, not much more I can do for you on htis
<AdemoS> *spelled
<Meroigo> Dual screens with ATI Radeon 8500LE on Ubuntu 7.10. How?
<Dr_willis> sudo -s , for a root 'shell'
<midnight> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pelo> AdemoS,  jsut copy from my line to the terminal
<VSpike> Is there any good way to install real player as a package?
<genii> no
<Flare183> Pelo:> in process of asking
<RequinB4> anyone willing to help me with a difficult sound problem
<Pelo> VSpike, get the installer bin from the realplaye website
 * Pelo wonders what the ops will do to Flare183  and how much time it will take him to recover
<theangrywolf> like sudo ~sh/ or something
<theangrywolf> cant remember
<theangrywolf> or whatever the hell your command is
<Pelo> RequinB4,  ask a specific question, you are more likely to get answer then asking for help
<theangrywolf> its true
 * Flare183 says god help me! I need some luck!
<ricanelite> when I head over to this site allgames.com I do not get any audio at all
<theangrywolf> like my gecko installer is broken for whine and i think theres actually no real reason for it
<theangrywolf> it just.... is
 * Pelo only speaks the truth, no mather how painfull
<ross42> i now have gui but with no applications...and still dpkg dependency problems with dia-common dia-gnome gnome-office and gnome...what do I do?
<xoss> good day to all of you... can someone recommend a good typing tutor application for ubuntu?
<Riyonuk> What exactly is a vps? Is it just virtulization software?
<RequinB4> Pelo: agreed to some extent, but i won't argue it
<ricanelite> when trying to stream but if i watch a video from youtube i get audio
<theangrywolf> so what exactly IS a "debian" based linux os?
<RequinB4> I have no sound on my  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<RequinB4> better? :P
<Pelo> !sound | RequinB4  start here
<ubotu> RequinB4  start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RequinB4> Pelo - been there
<theangrywolf> RequinB4. I had that same problem, you have to reinstall ubuntu
<RequinB4> Pelo - i've had this problem for 2 months
<Pelo> RequinB4,  any sound in windows ?
<theangrywolf> no joke
<RequinB4> yes
<RequinB4> pelo
<ghorman_> has anyone got a usb headset working in ubuntu?  the usb headset has a builtin sound card
<RequinB4> theangrywolf - yeah was trying to avoid that
<Pelo> RequinB4,  did y ou look up your card model in the forum or in the ahrdware list ?
<VSpike> Pelo: I figured.  Seems to be broken for me and has been for a couple of days.  Does it work for you?
<theangrywolf> your system is corrupt and your missing alsa drivers
<RequinB4> i googled it and lots of people have had trouble with no sucess
<theangrywolf> and sadly you cant just "get" them
<ricanelite> well i could use a usb headset on my gateway notebook pc and works perfect
<Pelo> ghorman_, check your model in the forum or look for usb headset in general
<RequinB4> *sigh*
<theangrywolf> yeah it took me about a week to admit defeat to that
<RequinB4> so i should burn a new live cd
<theangrywolf> dont you have an old one?
<RequinB4> its feisty
<ricanelite> just have to make sure on volume control that USB is selected and it is not muted
<Pelo> VSpike,  I think you are talking to the wrong person
<ghorman_> name
 * Pelo is lost again, he's can't concentrate tonight 
<theangrywolf> woot 64 bit edition is done
<RequinB4> I haven't needed sound on this box its basically a command line but i figured it'd be nice to fix - tomorrow i'll reinstall ubuntu, thx i guess theangrywolf
<Pelo> RequinB4,  which version of ubu are you using right now ?
<RequinB4> gutsy
<theangrywolf> hey isnt vista 64 bit edition supposded to be good but not good enough because no one acutally bothers to use it because they assumes it sucks because its vista?
<Pelo> RequinB4, and did the sound work in previous versions ?
<RequinB4> no
<theangrywolf> or something....
<VSpike> Pelo: in what way, sorry?
<Dr_willis> 64bit under windows has a lot of little issues also.
<Dr_willis> theangrywolf,  and MS charges extra for it.
<RequinB4> i've been through about 7 different tutorials
<theangrywolf> its true
<theangrywolf> like 200$ extra...
<RequinB4> 200 reasons to prefer ubuntu...
<Pelo> VSpike,  what is your issue ? I don't seem to recall having started to help you out with anything
<theangrywolf> and im not sure if its 200$ worth of extra speed/performance
<theangrywolf> no games?
<RequinB4> virtualbox for games
<RequinB4> xp
<theangrywolf> virtualbox?
<RequinB4> no need for vista
<Oni-Dracula> i'm having some trouble with a hard drive... I used GParted to format a 150 gig SATA drive with ext3, now I'm trying to get it to automount but every time i click on the drive in nautilus (149.0 GB Volume) it asks for a password and mounts it read-only
<theangrywolf> had xp... it broke so someone put vista on it
<VSpike> Pelo: I asked about real player, you said download the bin from real.com
<theangrywolf> so know i use it for games and linux for... everything else
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula, you probably have the wrong settings in fstab,  copy the relevanht line here
<theangrywolf> try using whine vspike
<genii> eg: "users"
<VSpike> Pelo: I said I figured that was probably the only way (was wondering if medibuntu or someone had packgaged it but figured not)...
<RequinB4> theangrywolf - yeah you can run windows off of linux if you have the install
<Pelo> VSpike,  I thinik it is a bin  might be another format,  but it was easy enoug to instal from me, hold on I'll check the name of the file
<theangrywolf> yup
<Polygon89> Hello, im trying to rip a dvd using handbrake, but the resulting file gets to be about 2 gb but then it stops because the system says the file size is too large and then it coredumps. Ive been told this is a system problem not a handbrake problem, so how do i fix this?
<VSpike> Pelo: but the download on www.real.com/linux seems not to work for me in firefox or konqueror and has not for a couple of days..
<Pelo> VSpike, realplayer is propriatary you have to get it from their site, you wonT' have a deb for it
<VSpike> Pelo: just wondering if you felt kind enough to check it for me
<genii> Polygon89: What filesystem is the hd you are putting the file to?
<VSpike> Pelo: true, but so are skype and google earth and medibuntu have those as packages :)
<MiddleOfNowhere> sorry been afk
<Polygon89> genii, ext3
<Pelo> VSpike,  it's only wokrs as a standalone you have to copy the link to it in order to stream the vid
<theangrywolf> RequinB4 i have vista ultimate on a part now, but i want 64 edition because of stability, but im not sure were to get it
<MiddleOfNowhere> have i missed anything i need to know?
<mgol> hello, I've got a problem: I run Longman's CuttingEdge under Linux and got the following error: "Unknown keysym name:  osfActivate" and many others, similar to that mentioned. As I checked, osfActivate is an alias, one of many defined in /usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB. So it seems that this program looks for the file in a different location. At one site I found a solution to make Smalltalk work - one had to make a symbolic link to this file in /opt/X11R5/lib, but 
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: I almost sept :)
<genii> *slept
<theangrywolf> im pretty sure most NEWER games run on 64 bit arcitecture
<Sp3c1alK> hey genii
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, here's my entire fstab... since I can't seem to be able to read it atm:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45526/
<RequinB4> theangrywolf - the all-powerful intraweb
<VSpike> Pelo: fair enough.  I have helix player installed, but every time I try to play something with it it tells me that I have to get Real Player instead ;/
<xoss> how do i reset the admin passwd? do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<theangrywolf> working on that...
<MiddleOfNowhere> almost slept?
<MiddleOfNowhere> what ya mean?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: There is one more crucial step in the very lasty of the tutorial which can only be done when you are using the stick, but you have the url so you can examine it
<Polygon89> Hello, im trying to rip a dvd using handbrake, but the resulting file gets to be about 2 gb but then it stops because the system says the file size is too large and then it coredumps. Ive been told this is a system problem not a handbrake problem, so how do i fix this?
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula, give me aminute to check it , which partition is it ?
<MiddleOfNowhere> yeh
<theangrywolf> ok... 64 bit times for the mes
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, it's supposed to be /dev/sdb(#)
<leo_rockw> i never, ever sent a fax before. i need to send one tomorrow, anybody willing to give me a hint or point me in the right direction to do that using (k)ubuntu?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: I got 3 hours sleep last night then agreed to be here to help you today, etc. Just about to logoff and get some Zzzzzs
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: how do i switch to command line during installation?
<peacepipej1> hi, having trouble installing vbox, it tells me pipeline is broken and processing erors
<Sp3c1alK> genii: I tried the nano etc/x11/xorg.conf and it was an empty file, so I did the sudo dpkg=reconfigure  and configured everything, i set vesa as my video card driver, but when I boot normally my monitor looses signal, but if I choose the nva (nVidia i guess) it loads but still just a black screen
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: ctrl-alt then functikn key, usually F1
<MiddleOfNowhere> ok
<PunkeRm> hi
<MiddleOfNowhere> and thats all i need to do?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Then alt-f7 for X again
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  we have a problem,right now , the only 2 partitons listd in your fstab are you / and the swap , no other ones
<MiddleOfNowhere> alt f7 for what?
<MiddleOfNowhere> X?
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  what is the devtree of the extra partiton you want to mount ? I'll make you a line for it to add to fstab
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: alt-f7 to return to the graphical installer when running Xwindows etc etc
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk
<RequinB4> does the 'passwd' command change your user or root pw
<Sp3c1alK> genii: I tried the nano etc/x11/xorg.conf and it was an empty file, so I did the sudo dpkg=reconfigure  and configured everything, i set vesa as my video card driver, but when I boot normally my monitor looses signal, but if I choose the nva (nVidia i guess) it loads but still just a black screen
<theangrywolf> woot disc images yay!
<Polygon89> Hello, im trying to rip a dvd using handbrake, but the resulting file gets to be about 2 gb but then it stops because the system says the file size is too large and then it coredumps. Ive been told this is a system problem not a handbrake problem, so how do i fix this?
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, it should just be one /dev/sdb1 mounted at /media/sdb1 (unless I misunderstand you)
<leo_rockw> genii: i always thought it was CTRL+alt+f7... this is an ephyphany, haha
<casio1374633> ...
<theangrywolf> wtf mates
<genii> Sp3c1alK: Unfortunately I'm too wiped to assist much today. The key to it seems to be obviously in your x server setup someplace however
<RoAkSoAx> leo_rockw, when you change from Desktop to Command line you do hve to use CTRL+alt+f7
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula, add this line to fstab before the cdrom line , and make sure that /media/sdb1 already exist     /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 defaults 0 2
<leo_rockw> RoAkSoAx: no, i do ctrl+alt+fx
<Sp3c1alK> genii: any good forums or other irc channels to check upon?
<leo_rockw> RoAkSoAx: so i figured i had to do the same for X
<casio1374633> i install mutt yesterday, and now i can't access X
<MiddleOfNowhere> genni: unable to find kernal image: Linux
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: If you are on alternate install cd image, use instead alt-f2 then alt-f1 to go back to progress screen
<leo_rockw> RoAkSoAx: i just realized ctrl is not necessary
<casio1374633> how can i fix this problem
<MiddleOfNowhere> genni: unable to find kernal image: Linux
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, ok...now "sudo mount -a" ?
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Yes, I saw
<RoAkSoAx> leo_rockw, my bad, from desktop to command ctrl+alt+FX , but between commands lines you can use alt+FX
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  I don't know the command line way to reload fstab , sorry,  you might have to reboot
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: It seems to be in the syslinux.cfg file that we need to make edits. But I really ned sleep :(
<mrspinx> Hi
<RoAkSoAx> leo_rockw, ctrl is just necessary fwhen changing from desktop to command line
<MiddleOfNowhere> o man :(
<MiddleOfNowhere> ok u can sleep
 * MiddleOfNowhere really wants to install linux so badly
<benk20> hola
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Same bat-time same bat-channel tomorrow then?
<jals> are any of the Time Machine clones good, such as the ones i've found from googling - .ext3cow, Dirvish, Time Vault, Flyback...?
<Sp3c1alK> genii: what are some good forums I could use to fix the probme?
<leo_rockw> RoAkSoAx: i thought it was always necessary... i never studied this things, i just figured them out some 8 years ago with slackware 7.1
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Or you can just mess with the file yourself
<mrspinx> I was wondering what is the equivalent to time machine from apple for ubuntu
<Pelo> MiddleOfNowhere,  can you summarize your install problem ?
<MiddleOfNowhere> i booted from usb stick and it says:
<leo_rockw> Sp3c1alK: idk your problem, but the ubuntuforums are really good
<genii> Sp3c1alK: ubuntuforums is usually very useful
<MiddleOfNowhere> unable to find kernal image: Linux
<RoAkSoAx> leo_rockw, hahaha lol i used to believe it was necessary too but it is not
<Sp3c1alK> genii: thanks
<Oni-Dracula> Pelo, it's still mounting as read-only
<Pelo> MiddleOfNowhere, and i assume you installed ubuntu on the usb stick,  well I can'T realy help with taht , sorry,  I suggest you do a forum seqarch for the error msg
<Sp3c1alK> leo_rockw: do you know anything about the xserver ?
<genii> pelo: he followed the howto to install from usb stick. but syslinux.cfg that was edited from isolinux.cfg seems to have been edited improperly (my doing)
<MiddleOfNowhere> no no no pelo
<leo_rockw> Sp3c1alK: i know some things, but i'm not a guru
<Xenguy> MiddleOfNowhere: what is the installation media?
<Pelo> MiddleOfNowhere, genii ,I'm gonna but out of this one
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  restart the computer
<MiddleOfNowhere> Xenguy: Im installing from usb stick
<Sp3c1alK> leo: do you have any idea why nothing is displaying? I've reconfigured it and changed the video to nva and vesa, on vesa i don't get any signal, on nva the screen is black
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: 1 minute I'll try 1 more thing.AFK
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk
<leo_rockw> Sp3c1alK: was it like that on the live cd too?
<Xenguy> MiddleOfNowhere: I have no experience with that, but if the kernel is not present on the USB stick, then you would need to have configured a working network connection to get it, yes?
<Sp3c1alK> leo: the live cd worked fine, I didnt mess around on the desktop to much, just installed ubuntu but the display worked fine then
<patrickkkk> hey i lspci says ihave " VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 01)" as a video card, is there a way to get compiz-fusion working?
<Pelo> patrickkkk, ddi yo try to enable the effects in menu > sustem > prefs > appearance ?
<patrickkkk> Pelo : yes but it says desktop effects cannot be enabled or something to that effect
<Pelo> patrickkkk, try asking in #compiz-fusion if your card is strong enough, itmight not be,  the isntaller usualy adds compiz if the hardware can handle it
<leo_rockw> Sp3c1alK: and you don't know what could have triggered this behaviour?
<patrickkkk> okay thanks Pelo
<Sp3c1alK> nope, I just installed ubuntu on my hd partition, and when i select the os i want to boot too the screen goes black
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: bah I'm too tired. You can edit the syslinux.cfg file however. put in front of all vmlinux  a    / , save,  try boot again
<Pelo> Sp3c1alK, whatvideo card do you have ?
<RequinB4> sp3clalk what vid card do u have
<Sp3c1alK> 8800gtx
<MiddleOfNowhere> do what?
<Pelo> Sp3c1alK, boot the recovery mode and  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , if your video card driver is listed but doesn't work use the vesa for now, and get the binairy driver later
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: open the file on the stick called syslinux.cfg   and then wherever it has vmlinuz    put /vmlinuz   instead
<leo_rockw> Sp3c1alK: i don't have nvidia, so i won't be of much help here
<genii> try boot again ,etc
<RequinB4> Sp3c1alk - do.... ok what Pelo said
<RequinB4> should be nvidia driver
<genii> save first, then try boot again, etc
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk
<Sp3c1alK> Pelo: I've done that, buy when I choose the vesa, my monitor doesn't get any signal at all, instead of staying just black
<Sp3c1alK> buy = but*
<RequinB4> can u still change your cursor
<RequinB4> when you highlight things
<RequinB4> or do you have no GUI at all
<Pelo> Sp3c1alK, i suggest you reinstall with the alternate isntall cd,  thats should at least get you a gui , aftertaht you can get the binary
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: I'll hang on a little while longer to see if that takes. If not, it must be tomorow to continue
<Sp3c1alK> no GUI at all unless I choose recovery mode
<Pelo> so Oni-Dracula  what is the verdict ?
 * genii is seeing double from exhaustion
<blahblahx> uhhhh
<RequinB4> ok then sp3c1alk hold on a sec b4 u try to reinstall
<Sp3c1alK> How will I uninstall ubuntu if I can't see anything? Is there something on the live cd I could
<RequinB4> i had a similar problem but it might not be the case b/c your vid card is good enough
<Pelo> genii,  go to bed, you are useless to us if you see more problems then there realy are
 * Sp3c1alK test
<VSpike> Can someone do me a favour and tell me if the "Download RealPlayer" button at http://www.real.com/linux/ is working for them?
<Xenguy> genii: get to bed
<genii> Pelo: Well, after he reports if go/no-go then I absolutely must
<VSpike> Just if the download starts at all - no need to actually wait it out
<Sp3c1alK> Does my monitor need to be vga? lol
<Pelo> VSpike,  hold on
 * Pelo will have to go to bed soon as well 
<Pelo> VSpike,  starts for me
<CrazyPoultry> just a quick(hopefully simple) question, just installed the Ubuntu desktop(apt-get install) from a kubuntu install, i really just want to check out the visual effectsbut when i try to enable them from Preferances > Appearance ,i get an error stating they could not be enabled, Any help would be appreciated
<VSpike> Pelo: what browser?
<Pelo> VSpike,  ff
 * genii fluffs Pelo's pillow
 * Pelo is just waiting for Oni-Dracula  to tell him it worked
<rapid> how can i tcpdump without ssh traffic
<genii> Pelo: I empathise. I really do
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk im changing it
<^Minotaur^> anyone here familiar with T61p and gutsy install?
<Pelo> genii, it is a pitfall of this adiction we have ,  we need to know it turned out fine
<genii> Pelo: Yes
<DaemonXI> Hi, I'm having trouble getting ATi drivers to work with Gutsy.
<VSpike> Pelo: very strange - it doens't work for me with ff, swiftfox or konqueror
<patrickkkk> hey i installed ubuntu 2 times, both 7.04 upgrade to 7.10 and both times after i upgrade the logout screen dissapears when i upgrade and i cannot see the screen, yet it comes up and if i click where the shutdown button should be, the computer shuts down, but i cant see it so i usually end up clicking the wrong button, any ideas?
 * Pelo stands up : hi my nick is Pelo and I am addicted to support channels
<genii> LOL pelo
 * VSpike cheers for Pelo
<Pelo> VSpike,  maybe your local mirror is too busy atm, try again tomorrow
 * genii joins the 12 step program
 * VSpike hands Pelo a white keyring
<delfos> hi, i would love to turn off my computers pc speaker bleep sound, using gutsy, do you know how?
<leo_rockw> delfos: h/o i have your solution
<VSpike> pelo: that's what I'm thinking - dont suppose you can share the actual download url can you?
<genii> !beep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<VSpike> pelo: maybe I can wget it
<Pelo> VSpike,  it's 5 meg , you want me to dcc it to you ?
<DaemonXI> I've installed them, and the driver shows up as "ATI accelerated graphics driver" in the Restricted Drivers menu. But when I check or uncheck it, it tells me "Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist."
<delfos> leo_rockw: and what is it?
<DaemonXI> Which is baffling, as I thought you kind of needed the X config file to run graphically.
<leo_rockw> delfos: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<VSpike> Pelo: if you're feeling very generous, that would be lovely
<delfos> leo_rockw: then.... ;)
<leo_rockw> delfos: add this: blacklist pcspkr
<Pelo> VSpike,  you'll need to accept
<leo_rockw> delfos: there, no more pcspeaker
<VSpike> Pelo: ta muchly
<leo_rockw> delfos: i hate that beep too, haha
<leo_rockw> delfos: ctrl+o saves
<DaemonXI> Does anybody have any ideas about the ATI drivers? They seem like they're installed but I can't enable them.
<leo_rockw> delfos: ctrl + x exits
<delfos> leo_rockw: cool i hope it goes soon!!
<VSpike> delfos: that can usually be disabled by unplugging the speaker from the motherboard :)
<leo_rockw> delfos: you may need to restart, but idk
 * Pelo is ashamed he's only sending at a mear 48 kB/s
<VSpike> Pelo: I think it's me that's only receiving at 48kB/s
<leo_rockw> VSpike: yeah, that's true, but i'm on a laptop and didn't feel like opening it for the pc speaker
<VSpike> Pelo: 512kbps ADSL here
<MiddleOfNowhere> genni: rebooting
<delfos> i have done it! but does it auto switches it of?
<Pelo> VSpike,  could you kill everything else just for now
<malikor> is it possible to use the Install option on the Ubuntu desktop to install the OS to an external hard drive?
<leo_rockw> delfos: you probably need to restart so the new blacklist takes effect
<Pelo> VSpike,  nvm I was reading the thing wrong, I though we had an hour to go
<RequinB4> Sp3c1alk - do you have xgl running
<VSpike> Pelo: heh.  that *was* with everything else killed :)
<VSpike> Pelo: thanks!
<delfos> allright, i think someone is already awake because of that stupid bleeeep
<MiddleOfNowhere> didn't work
<Pelo> VSpike, enjoy
<Pelo> ok , enough for me,  g'night folks, see you tomorrow ,unless I get a life
<MiddleOfNowhere> genni: go get some rest
<MiddleOfNowhere> i might see u tomorrow
<orion2> I just install ubuntu server edition on a computer i have if i want to run vncserver on it i have to install gnome does anyone know how to install gnome. I dont think i want to use apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I know that will install gnome though
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: OK, tomorrow then, same time
<malikor> Pelo: thats unlikely
<MiddleOfNowhere> kk
<genii> bye all
<ross42> you guys were absolutely no help at all, thanks
<leo_rockw> ross42: you're welcome
<leo_rockw> bleh... he left
<Xenguy> .oO(bah)
<malikor> is it possible to install ubuntu on an external hard drive
<rippedmonkey> hi um is anyone here?
<delfos> gonna restart, cant stand the bleep anymore... see you and thankx
<^Minotaur^> nope
<RequinB4> rippedmonkey - no
<leo_rockw> rippedmonkey: we're hidding
<^Minotaur^> hiding even
<Xenguy> rippedmonkey: just us chickens =)
<rippedmonkey> WELL KEEP HIDDING
<malikor> :o
<leo_rockw> rippedmonkey: don't yell, we can read you fine
<RequinB4> rippedmonkey do you have a question xD
<rippedmonkey> sorry
<DaemonXI> Do you *need* /etc/X11/xorg.conf to run graphical?
<leo_rockw> DaemonXI: yes
<RequinB4> DaemonXI yes
<malikor> rippedmonkey: the yelling hurts my virtual ears
<leo_rockw> malikor: lol
<DaemonXI> The problem is that the restricted drivers window says I don't have it, or it's invalid
<rippedmonkey> well... i i have a dual core cpu and how do like make it work more efficient?
<DaemonXI> "Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist."
<orion2> Hey i am trying to install a package and my computer is asking for the install cd is there a way to install the package from the internet?
<earlmred> what's a good gui based cd/dvd burner software?
<rippedmonkey> because now its using the generic kernel
<Xenguy> earlmred: k3b
<earlmred> xcdroast seems to not be wanting to create it's config file
<leo_rockw> orion2: not only possible... that's usually what we all do
<RequinB4> DaemonXI - what happens when u type 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<rippedmonkey> anyone?
<orion2> leo_rockw: im trying apt-get install build-essential how would i do that then?
<rippedmonkey> are you talking to me?
<leo_rockw> orion2: if i tell you to modify your sources.list would you understand that? if you need a step by step guide just lemme know
<orion2> leo_rockw: i understand nano /etc/apt/sourse.list add something thter
<rippedmonkey> so can anyone help me?
<TheMole> hi all, anyone have any experience with PCI IDE cards?
<orion2> !ask | rippedmonkey
<ubotu> rippedmonkey: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bigcx2> TheMole: what's your specific question
<leo_rockw> orion2: yes... there probably is an entry that is calling your cd drive
<leo_rockw> orion2: you will need to use sudo in order to modify the file
<robdig> rippedmonkey: does dmesg show that it recognized the multiprocessor while booting up?
<orion2> leo_rockw: is it this one? deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<DaemonXI> Requin84: When I type that, I get a blank document.
<DaemonXI> It's bizarre, really
<orion2> leo_rockw: should i comment that out?
<TheMole> bigcx2: i've installed gutsy, all went fine, rebooted and getting error 17, grub is on mbr of first disk (motherboard) ubuntu is located on first disk of PCI card.
<leo_rockw> orion2: looks like it... just comment that one with a # at the beginning of the line
<rippedmonkey> no
<orion2> k
<rippedmonkey> it doesnt
<rippedmonkey> i think
<RequinB4> DaemonXI, so you're using GUI but get a black xorg.conf?
<leo_rockw> orion2: and that should do the trick, if not just lemme know
<rippedmonkey> can i pm robdig?
<orion2> leo_rockw: good call it worked
<RequinB4> blank*
<bigcx2> TheMole: i've seen that before....have you swapped hard disks?
<leo_rockw> orion2: awesome
<TheMole> Nope, literally rebooted from the livecd.
<hanasakiRemote> what is a good web based email client I can run to get to my imap mail?
<TheMole> hanasakiRemote: squirrel mail?
<RequinB4> DaemonXI - that shouldn't happen, if you have graphical interface you have xorg.conf - try using the same gedit window that appeared to manually open the file
<hanasakiRemote> TheMole:  thanks
<hanasakiRemote> TheMole:  whyh do you like it over other systems
<TheMole> bigcx2: or do you know how I can boot from a device on the PCI card as that would fix the problem. But it doesn't appear as a device in my bios.
<robdig> rippedmonkey: preference is to keep answers in channel. if system is not recognizing your mp, then unfortunately I can't help, maybe someone else can
<TheMole> hanasakiRemote: free, small, works :p
<bigcx2> TheMole: what device is it and how old is your pc
<rippedmonkey> hold on thank you for your help i got it :) sorry
<DaemonXI> Okay, thanks Requin84. I'll try that.
<rippedmonkey> thanks for your help
<guhhh> is there any way that i can recover my system? its all messed up!
<hanasakiRemote> lol mole
<TheMole> bigcx2: pc is about a year old, pci card is an it8212 cheapo card.
<TheMole> bigcx2: in all the google results i've tried it says select "SCSI" as the boot device in the bios, but that doesn't appear, the only devices I get are "CDROM", "Removable" or "HDD"
<bigcx2> there should be some other hard drive selection between scsi and ide
<Codenut> HI gang
<TheMole> not that i can find.
<TheMole> bigcx2: i can't see anything, pretty standard phoenix bios :/
<TheMole> there's an option that says "bootable addin cards" but that doesn't seem to do anything :/
<guhhh> if my system is lost, what should i copy to make a backup? /usr /var /etc /home ....?
<leo_rockw> guhhh: how "lost" is it? usually people do not reinstall in the linux world
<mh092186> hey all
<bigcx2> TheMole: don't know :( sorry
<bigcx2> maybe it's pissed off because it's a raid controller but ...
<bigcx2> i dunno
<orion2> leo_rockw: i just install ubuntu server edition, do you know if there is anyway to install gnome on that so that i can use vncserver?
<guhhh> leo_rockw: yeah? in theory.
<ToHellWithGA> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `uml-net' in statoverride file
<ToHellWithGA> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Dr_willis> orion2,  you can install 'vncserver' and some other desktops for a remote desktop
<leo_rockw> guhhh: no, not in theory... this is not windows world
<TheMole> bigcx2: no probs.
<ToHellWithGA> i need help finding the statoverride file and removing a group from it.
<leo_rockw> guhhh: 99.9% of the time things have a solution
<Dr_willis> orion2,  if you are going to install gnome and other desktops.. why bother with the server install at all. :)
<guhhh> leo_rockw: so tell me the solution... my system doesnt boot anymore... i did fsck, the system is all messed up... it boots and restarts automatically
<leo_rockw> orion2: yeah, you can install gnome, kde, fluxbox or xfce... sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop for gnome
<orion2> dr_willis: well i dont want other desktops i just want gnome not all the other crap that comes along with the install im using this computer as a server and i thought it might be nice to have the ablity to get a active desktop if i eveer needed one
<leo_rockw> guhhh: why do you need what to backup if you can't access the partition then?
<Dr_willis> orion2,  you can do that without gnome.  if you just need a minimal desktop.   you dont have touse gnomes 'desktop shareing' feature.  you can use the actual vncserver service.
<guhhh> leo_rockw: because the configurations files can still be saved, the base system is messed up
<buttercups> guhhh, you didn't fsck a mounted partition did you
<leo_rockw> guhhh: usually you save your ~
<leo_rockw> guhhh: if you did what buttercups said... then yes, you will need to reinstall
<guhhh> buttercups: sure i dont
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anyone tell me, is there a way to revert back to Ubuntu 7.4 from 7.10?
<stdin> !downgrade | Wifi-Phreak
<ubotu> Wifi-Phreak: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<leo_rockw> Wifi-Phreak: i would make ubotu tell you but i forgot the command. the answer is no
<scguy318> Wifi-Phreak: if you clean-install i guess that would be it
<nanbudh> how do i go about installing a previous version of the driver for my SIS integrated video adapter on asus motherboard. I am having graphics corruption in my gutsy installation, while it worked fine with daper
<leo_rockw> or we can wait for stdin to help us out, thank you stdin :-)
<stdin> :)
<macd> Wifi-Phreak, do you have /home on a seperate partition by chance?
<Wifi-Phreak> No
<ouellettesr> does anyone have any idea what java programs I need to run worldwind java?
<ouellettesr> I get this error Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: libgluegen-rt: libgluegen-rt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<macd> Wifi-Phreak, well, word to the wise, next time do that, then in case you ever need to reinstall, or an upgrade gets b0rked you can keep all of your settings, and saved files (assuming theyre in your home dir)
<Wifi-Phreak> Is there anything anybody doesn't like about 7.10?
<jorgerosa> hello adiv
<adiv> jorgerosa ola :)
<adiv> hello :)
<ari_stress> Wifi-Phreak: well, i havent been able to print in 7.10
<ari_stress> cups error [Job 30] Print file was not accepted (client-error-document-format-not-supported)!
<sdondley> I reinstalled ubuntu on a dell. Now the network card no longer shows up in network maganger. do I run a dpkg command to have ubuntu try to detect the card and install the driver for me?
<macd> sdondley, was your dell one of the preinstalled ubuntu ones?
<sdondley> yeah
<stdin> ouellettesr: that file doesn't exist in any ubuntu package on gutsy
<macd> sdondley, and what model is it if so?
<sdondley> I f*cked up the screen res settings and could not get a working x11 display so I reinstalled
<Wifi-Phreak> Ari_stress what kind of printer you got?
<macd> sdondley, on the dell website dell has specific ISO's for the models they ship with ubuntu, that have all the proper drivers rolled into them already
<Wifi-Phreak> !7.10
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<sdondley> inspiron 530
<drewzf> Okay, I've installed emerald and the outside of my windows look sleek, but in an ubuntu environment what do I use to configure the interior of my windows?
<VJain> Hi, I'm trying to partition my main drive in Ubuntu... but using GParted, I see a lock next to the main HDD and I can't do anything to it. How can i fix this?
<ari_stress> Wifi-Phreak: an epson stylus c87, it was ok with 7.04
<macd> sdondley, http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/09/10/29517.aspx  that is a link to the remastered ISO for dells.
<Dr_willis> VJain,  you booted your installed system? or is this from the install/live cd?
<sdondley> macd, I used the ubuntu disk that came with the dell machine
<stdin> VJain: no part of the disk can be in use if you want to partition it, so no part can be mounted
<VJain> I'm using my installed system
<stdin> VJain: use the live cd
<VJain> thanks
<VJain> I'll do that now
<sdondley> macd, so I still need the iso, then?
<ghorman> is there a topdesk effect in compiz?
<macd> sdondley, this is a different ISO
<nanbudh> Wifi-Phreak:: yes Gutsy is its very unstable and has corrupted graphics on my athlon 64 machine, asus motherboard, sata HDD. anyone having similar probls?
<sdondley> macd, ok. but, damn, they should could make this shit easier
<macd> sdondley, well, at the time you bought yours I imagine the ISO wasnt done yet
<DaemonXI> What do you guys think about Mint Linux?
<crdlb> ghorman: what is that?
<macd> sdondley, and don't forget, you can contact Dell support ;)
<nanbudh> Wifi-Phreak:: it freezes a lot and all i can do is reboot. a search on forums tell me that many ppl are having the same probs
<sdondley> I mean, why the doesn't dell ship a disk with the drivers? I went with dell precisely so I would have to spend 5 to 6 hours worrying about drivers and driver configs but it happened anyway
<Dr_willis> DaemonXI,  it works.. its ok..but wth each new release of ubuntu, i see less and less need for the mint linux  stuff.
<ghorman> it puts all you open apps in a stack and you scroll thru them
<sdondley> macd, well, not on t-day
<macd> DaemonXI, thats more for #ubuntu-offtopic, this is more for ubuntu support.
<DaemonXI> Oh, okay. Sorry :)
<macd> no worries :)
<ghorman> here is a link to some screenshots - http://www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/index.html#screenshots
<sdondley> macd, bought the inspiron last week, so it should have had the iso dated sept 10 according to the link
<sjovan> hey, my landlord restarted the router and some portfwd got stopped, so i need some help setting up my ssh client with VNC so that i can use firefox or something to open up the ports again on the router. can maby some one help me out?
<macd> sdondley, no telling really, I have a d530 (which is pretty much the same) and I used that ISO to install ubuntu on it, and it worked with my wifi.
<sdondley> macd, you know if that iso has drivers for the nvidia card, that's what got me in the mess in the first place, trying to change the screen res and instllaing the driver
<Wifi-Phreak> ari_stress What do you like about 7.10 the most?
<drewzf> How do I change my icons, buttons, etc in a typical ubuntu install?
<ratttts> hey people what do you type in the terminal to completely remove an installed software?
<sdondley> macd, and then dell ships cds with windows drivers, wtf?
<guhhh> leo_rockw, buttercups what can i try? fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree -S /dev/sda3 (per example) ?
<Wifi-Phreak> Shit... I want to downgrade!
<leo_rockw> ratttts: sudo apt-get purge app
<macd> the dell linux wiki says to follow the wiki for isntalling the nvidia drivers, since its a restricted driver.
<sjovan> leo_rockw it's in fact --purge
<ghorman> dell linux support is weak
<ratttts> thanx
<leo_rockw> sjovan: i tried it today with purge only and it worked
<sdondley> macd, ok, I'll check out that wiki
<sjovan> oh?
<sjovan> cool
<sjovan> something new or?
<leo_rockw> sjovan: i used to do remove --purge all the time
<adiv> bye :)
<macd> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Video/nVidia
<thinsoldier> anyone here do web development?
<macd> there ya go sdondley
<leo_rockw> sjovan: just today i did purge (by mistake) and it worked
<sdondley> thanks, bro
<sjovan> macd: the compiz faq got a realy good tut for installing nvidia drivers. just google up the compiz site
<CubeXombi> has anyone else experienced less than mediocre 3D performance using the open source ATI drivers in Gutsy.
<thinsoldier> where are the files I see when I access http://localhost
<macd> sjovan, and the dell site does too ;)
<leo_rockw> guhhh: idk i let fsck do its magic on its own
<PDET> Hi,everyone!
<Dr_willis> CubeXombi,  im suprised you get any 3d preformance. :)
<ghorman> i had to get rid of my ATI and go nvidia for linux support
<guhhh> leo_rockw: fsck by default didnt solve :(
<PDET> Who knows freelotto?
<sjovan> macd: ah, k :)
<PDET> What is freelotto?
<macd> ghorman, and now ATI releases the full hardware spec to F/OSS devs ;P
<sdondley> macd, you save me about 2 hours of googling and searching. Thanks!
<CubeXombi> Dr_willis in feisty it was usable 40fps in tremulous, now I'm luky to get 10,
<leo_rockw> guhhh: i meant "i never touch fsck, the only time it runs is on boot after 30 boots"
<macd> sdondley, no worries mate
<thinsoldier> is there a "Find" feature in ubuntu?
<ghorman> I now, its too bad is about $500 to late :0
<Dr_willis> CubeXombi,  disable compiz for a start perhaps? assumng its enabled.
<macd> thinsoldier, load up a console, and type 'man find', or use desktop search.
<Dr_willis> thinsoldier,  the 'locate' command is also very nice.
<thinsoldier> where is desktop search?
<leo_rockw> ghorman: yeah, the new amd/ati drivers will be a great improvement (the actual ones are a great improvement too compared to the previous ones)
<macd> thinsoldier, right click on your panel at the top, and hit add applet, then add it.
<ratttts> does amarok have good visualizations? i mean, visualizations suck, but they are pretty interesting to look at when you are high
<ghorman> anyone know the effect to make your programs stand out when rotating your cube desktop?
<macd> thinsoldier, its called "Search for files"
<macd> !ohmy ratttts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy ratttts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macd> heh
<macd> !ohmy | ratttts
<ubotu> ratttts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FU_DICK> macd
<FU_DICK> i know you
<CubeXombi> Dr_willis, yup, though Imay complete remove it, I like it, but realisticallly this  is a 4 yearold laptop. I can't work majic
<ratttts> lol ok
<FU_DICK> dawg
<macd> yes you do, its been a long time
<thinsoldier> geez i hope they put the search feature in an easier to find place by default next time
<cstrippie> wow, someone is begging to be kicked.
<ratttts> im using amarok...how do i add music that i have in a folder on my desktop?
<Sajes> Anyone feel like helping me compile firefox from source? <_< here's the error it gave me. http://pastebin.com/m6f099a70
<FU_DICK> i don't think you remember
<ghorman> what does this key stoke mean? <Shift><Super>s
<ghorman> what is Super?
<macd> FU_DICK, we could take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<macd> ghorman, the windows key
<thinsoldier> does anyone here do web development with ubuntu?
<macd> thinsoldier, sure
<RequinB4> ghorman - super is usaully the "windows" key on most keyboards
<ghorman> ok thanks
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: i recommend learning the find command. and locate is great too
<thinsoldier> macd: I have no idea where to put files so they show up on http://localhost
<leo_rockw> ghorman: i have a Firefox sticker on it ^_^
<sdondley> hey, macd, I actually followed the directions in that wiki earlier tonight, but nothing ever showed up in the "Restricted Drivers Manager"
<FU_DICK> ho3 mu3h3 3wod 333oodawood chjhuck chuck if a wood chuch ckh,md cbhcm wkkd
<macd> thinsoldier, /var/www/apache2-default
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: are you using apache?
<ghorman> does ubuntu support a logitec G15 keyboard?  I'm not seeing it up the keyboard options
<thinsoldier> leo_rockw I recommend they put the find option somewhere easier to find by default instead of me having to add it to the top panel manually months after using ubuntu without it
<thinsoldier> yes using apache
<macd> ghorman, I have one! and not really, you have to install some custom packages and decide what you want it to display
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: you can change whatever you want. they decided to keep it hidden you can enable it...
<macd> ghorman, I happen to have the packages rolled for the g15 already ;)
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: use kde next time if you don't like ubuntu
<ghorman> macd, does you windows key work? mine doesn't right now
<thinsoldier> macd: why can't I save files in /var/www/apache2-default ?
<macd> ghorman, yessir it does
<ScriptDevil> i deleted my /etc/apache2 by mistake. i tried reinstalling apache.. but it did not reinstall apache2.conf. Is there any way, i can get it back?
<macd> thinsoldier, b/c you need to be 'sudo'
<thinsoldier> how do I do that
<ghorman> macd, what keyboard do you have selected?
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: you can't save files there unless you're root
<macd> ScriptDevil, sure, sudo apt-get --purge reinstall apache2
<ghorman> macd, I have a genetic one selected right now
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: you can change the default folder, tho
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: i used ~/www
<macd> ghorman, I just have generic
<thinsoldier> I need my text editor and regular file browsing windows to be able to open/save files in there
<ScriptDevil> macd: thanks a lot
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: lemme find the file you need to change
<thinsoldier> i need to sudo start all of them 1 by 1?
<ghorman> well crap
<macd> ghorman, you need some of the g15 drivers to make it work properly, the macro keys, the lcd etc
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<macd> ghorman, you can get them http://macd.shacknet.nu/~david/debs/g15/
<ghorman> macd, i don;t need the macro stuff I got mu nostromo speedpad sorking
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: the line that says "DocumentRoot"
<ghorman> which genetic one do you have selected?
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: change the folder to a folder in your home
<macd> in fact, both my super keys work left and right
<macd> ghorman, one sec.
<macd> ghorman, generic 105 key US
<ghorman> ok thanks
<ScriptDevil> errr... macd apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<macd> ScriptDevil, one sec
<leo_rockw> ScriptDevil: i can send you mine if you want
<thinsoldier> what does ^ mean?
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: ctrl
<ScriptDevil> leo_rockw: thanks
<thinsoldier> write out is save?
<ScriptDevil> i would need it
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: ctrl + o is save
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: mine is in spanish, so idk what it says in english
<thinsoldier> write out is save then
<macd> ScriptDevil, do this: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2', then 'sudo apt-get install apache2'
<thinsoldier> don't I have to restart apache now?
<ScriptDevil> macd: thats what i did
<smamer> I succeeded in it a week ago, but when I tried to install mediawiki today I'm at a loss now what to do
<retour> I have latest Ubuntu 7.10 and problem passing boot option to the kernel. My BIOS is older than 2000 so I have to pass ACPI=FORCE. Worked fine under Ubuntu 6.06. Under 7.10 all the tricks adding acpi=force doesn't work. Any success here or ideas?
<leo_rockw> ScriptDevil: http://senduit.com/30bf3f
<macd> ScriptDevil, after you issue the first command, check /etc/apache2, verify it DOES NOT exist
<ghorman> macd, i have the 105 also but my keys are not working...
<CubeXombi> wee little issue here, removed compiz, now, I'm in gnome but have no window manager, any suggestions?
<ScriptDevil> macd: wait. i will try purging apache-common
<smamer> I installed the packages, but I can't remember how, (withotu moving mediawiki) for it to appear on my webserver
<macd> ghorman, wierd, your not by chance using one of those usb to ps3 connector things?
<retour> ! boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ghorman> nope, the usb is going straight into the PC
<thinsoldier> where can I see a list of all running processes...and kill them?
<macd> ScriptDevil, also do 'sudo apt-get clean' before issuing the apt-get install again
<thinsoldier> with a gui?
<macd> thinsoldier, either gnome-system-monitor, or 'top' in a console
<leo_rockw> CubeXombi: you have metacity
<leo_rockw> CubeXombi: try metacity --replace
<jansenq> thinsoldier: ps -ef or ps auxww.  Look into killall
<thinsoldier> apache isnt listed in the system monitor
<technel> I installed kiba-dock and I don't want to have any Gnome panels. However, it requires at least one panel. Even on autohide, it's annoying--what can I do?
<macd> thinsoldier, what are you trying to kill or restart?
<smamer> Would anyone know how to help me with my apt/mediawiki dillemna
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: it is a daemon
<macd> thinsoldier, dont kill apache like that!  use the init script 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop'
<saxartist> hey all
<robdig> retour: add them to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CubeXombi> leo_rockw , thanks- ahh much better
<leo_rockw> hello saxartist
<nephlim> hey kids
<macd> thinsoldier, its also not called apache in the proc list, its called "httpd"
<thinsoldier> macd: how can I make a shortcut that runs that command?
<leo_rockw> CubeXombi: it took me a while to remember the name... i use kwin
<ghorman> If I change my keyboard do I need to restart X?
<macd> thinsoldier, put it in a bash script, then make a shortcut on your desktop
<saxartist> I accidentally created this mutant GNOME/KDE thing on my system today by installing some kxxxx packages, like kmix, so now I can't get back to pure gnome XD
<nephlim> is there anyway to have write access to a smb share, without a password
<saxartist> any suggestions
<saxartist> I already purged kmix
<macd> saxartist, "apt-get remove kde*" might work
<leo_rockw> saxartist: i never understood when gnome people come with that problem. i can install gnome apps and my menues stay the same.
<thinsoldier> httpd isnt in there either
<ScriptDevil> saxartist: open up synaptic and remove those kde files you installed.. then do an apt-get autoremove to remove the deps
<nephlim> like, a no pswd share on /home/user/sharefolder that my mac can automount to without the pass promt?
<macd> saxartist, you can use regex, and * in apt to specifiy a blanket of packages
<macd> thinsoldier, then its not running
<saxartist> hahah I'm overwhelmed
<thinsoldier> but it is
<saxartist> leo_rockw: I know, this is weird, it didn't happen before
<macd> saxartist, "sudo apt-get remove kde*" then "sudo apt-get autoremove", done.
<CubeXombi> well it looks like dumping compiz didn't seem to help my 3d performance.
<SeanConnery> hey where can I find more information on Jeos?
<saxartist> and my KDE env. got messed up pretty bad too
<saxartist> thanks all, macd
<ScriptDevil> macd: purging and reinstalling apache2-common did the trick
<SeanConnery> hi where can I find more information on Jeos?
<jansenq> thinsoldier: try 'lsof -i'.  Looking for www/apache/http
<leo_rockw> saxartist: i never used gnome that much, so my gnome experience is close to 0
<macd> SeanConnery, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-jeos
<PuZo> can someone here help me install a gui?
<macd> SeanConnery, though I'll tell its just being started on for Hardy :)
<thinsoldier> so i just make a text file and name it *.bash?
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: .sh
<guhhh> im having problems with permissions in the compromised system... is there any way i can copy the files that im having permissions problems to copy?
<macd> PuZo, which one would you like to install? and do you need it to be a desktop env or just to manage a server via gui?
<EvilWalksWithMe> anyone know how i can get hold of instructions to install some nice Gutsy themes and icon packs?
<SeanConnery> macd, I saw that, but I meant documentation. What does it provide besides less packages?
<jansenq> thinsoldier: don't forget the '#!/bin/bash' on the first line
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: and you need to give it executable permision
<macd> thinsoldier, .sh, then "chmod u+x script.sh"
<saxartist> If I "remove kde*" it's going to uninstall my rose-garden dependencies.. :(
<bradv> EvilWalksWithMe: gnome-look.org
<saxartist> and kalarm
<EvilWalksWithMe> Thanks bradv
<saxartist> and kwrite
<macd> SeanConnery, there is no documentation for non existant things yet ;P
<saxartist> mebbe I should use kubuntu
<saxartist> again...
<SeanConnery> macd, but its downloadable...
<macd> SeanConnery, head on over to #ubuntu-server for some more info
<SeanConnery> ok
<saxartist> thanks all
<ESphynx> Hi, anyone could please help me with scim?
<leo_rockw> ESphynx: i can help you a lil bit... i'm on kde tho, so things might be different
<macd> SeanConnery, oh man, now I feel stupid http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/jeos/releases/gutsy/release/ , there it is
<ouellettesr> how do I install glibc 2.4?
<SeanConnery> macd, yeah :-)
<ESphynx> leo_rockw: i'm on my own distro
<SeanConnery> macd, don't want to spend time to install it and play with it if it doesn't provide me any benefit!
<ouellettesr> I can't find it in synaptic
<ESphynx> leo_rockw what's the basics?
<_zach_> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ESphynx> so far I added to my ~/.xinitrc
<macd> SeanConnery, in a nutshell according to the spec for it on LP its just a bare bones base system, similar to if you just bootstrapped
<ESphynx> export XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM" and scim -d
<ScriptDevil> what is jeos?
<macd> SeanConnery, I think they're aiming it at being the base OS for a virtulization system
<leo_rockw> ESphynx: i installed scim-hangul from the repos
<ESphynx> I changed the shortcut to alt-Shift-Space
<thinsoldier> ok I changed that file to change the web root to a folder on my desktop and I restarted apache
<ESphynx> I installed scim , anthy and scim-anthy
<thinsoldier> but now i get a 404
<PuZo> I just ned a gui
<ouellettesr> does anyone know anything about glibc?
<PuZo> I believe I have ubuntu server 6.0
<macd> thinsoldier, you should look at the apache logs in /var/log/apache2/
<ESphynx> i dont see anything when i press alt-shift-space
<oldmanstan> anybody know which script i should edit to have commands run after the whole system has booted but before anybody logs in? can i put them in /etc/rc.local?
<Invert314> can someone please poke me? i'm doing a test on ubuntu
<SeanConnery> macd, thanks for your help and comments
 * genii returns from de-icing a coworker's car door (and drinking a coffee) after receiving a panicked phone call
<ESphynx> leo_rockw: would you please join my channel so we could discuss this there without interference? :) ecere
<PuZo> If someone can help me, can they pm me?
<ScriptDevil> ouellettesr:  well... it is a package  glibc-2.6-1
<macd> PuZo, if you just need a GUI, 'sudo apt-get install gnome gdm'
<ScriptDevil> ouellettesr:  aptitude search  glibc
<joeb3_> oldmanstan, /etc/init.d/rc.local
<macd> and Im out for the night, have a good one everyone.
<PuZo> do i use putty to connect?
<oldmanstan> joeb3_: ahh thank you much
 * ScriptDevil pokes Invert314
<Invert314> ty ScriptDevil
<ScriptDevil> lol
<_zach_> is there a channel for xen/virtual machines?
<NemesisD> i've been getting grub error 21, which i've been told means that the selected disk could not be found, should i be editing menu.lst or map or something?
<ouellettesr> ScriptDevil: I can't find that in the repos, is that where you are seeing it?
<PuZo> what does this mean?
<PuZo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<PuZo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<thinsoldier> macd: thanks, had the folder on my desktop instead of my home
<ScriptDevil> ouellettesr: use aptitude search. i dont use gui clients
<ScriptDevil> PuZo: run the command as root
<ScriptDevil> PuZo: do a sudo command
<PuZo> so put sudo infront?
<ScriptDevil> yeah
<thinsoldier> any idea why my dvd player never worked in ubuntu?
<PuZo> i did
<PuZo> oh wait
<PuZo> nm
<kg96> which dvd player?
<genii> No rest for the wicked I guess
<thinsoldier> omfg! my dvd player opened. it might be working this time
<genii> Invert314: What is the nature of the test?
<thinsoldier> brb testing
<PuZo> also, how do i do this?
<PuZo> Your 'root' password can be found in the home directory for dpaznekas
<PuZo> in a file called 'su.txt' please copy the password and REMOVE the 'su.txt'
<PuZo> file ASAP.
<ouellettesr> ScriptDevil: OK, I have never used aptitude, are the packages configured for ubuntu? I remember installing glibc from their website once and it ruind my system.
<Invert314> genii, i was testing out xchat beep messages
<Invert314> i wanted it my PC to beep from the mobo
<Invert314> it worked
<Invert314> =D
<genii> Invert314: Cool
<Csaba> are there any dvd players that show menus on linux?
<thinsoldier> :) dvd player works today
 * ouellettesr pokes Invert314
<ouellettesr> did it beep again?
 * Invert314 likes being poked
<Invert314> yes
<PuZo> do i use putty to connect?
<kg96> thinsoldier:which dvd player do u use
<kg96> ?
<thinsoldier> you know of windowskey+D hides all windows in Windows
<thinsoldier> anything like that in gnome?
<crdlb> thinsoldier: ctrl+alt+D
<Invert314> thinsoldier, windowskey + M does the same
<kg96> so does windows key m
<kg96> lol
<mohkohn> I am able to connect to the internet with an ubuntu feisty live cd but my hard drive install is not working.
<Gnurdux> ok, someone i know just did something stupid: they did the normal ubuntu installer on vista
<Gnurdux> any way to repair the damage?
<mohkohn> what settings do I need to copy over. It should be just using dhcp
<thinsoldier> would it be possible to set apache to use a web root that I already have on my windows drive?
<PuZo> what does this mean?
<PuZo> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<mohkohn> on the hard drive I can sometimes get the network up with ifdown etho and ifup eth0 . I can ping yahoo. then it suddenly drops out.
<graelb>  Are there any known issues with abiword not spellchecking correctly
<genii> PuZo: Most times that means you shouldn't try to login as root
<PuZo> so how else do i login?
<Gnurdux> please does anybody know if its recoverable?
<genii> PuZo: As the username you created when you installed the os
<Csaba> anyone running firefox 3?
<PuZo> isnt that teh root?
<Dr_willis> Csaba,  i couldent get it to install.
<Csaba> Dr_willis.. heh same, i thought coz i was a noob i did something wrong
<Gnurdux> ok
<Dr_willis> Csaba,  some sort of package issue with xulSOMTHING i recall
<Gnurdux> if the ubuntu installer broke vista, is it because it ruined the partition or because grub doesnt boot vista correctly?
<Dr_willis> Grub can boot vista.
<Tarkus> whats the best way to install widget factory?
<EvilWalksWithMe> Grub boots vista perfect :)
<Dr_willis> Now it may be missconfigured. depending on what you means 'broke vista'
<Gnurdux> Dr_willis, i mean someone from my school whos a linux n00b downloaded ubuntu and attempted to install it on a vista machine
<Gnurdux> and vista doesnt boot
<Oli``> Is Firefox3b1 in the repos?
<Dr_willis> Gnurdux,  if he miss-understood wht the installer was asking.. he very well could of deleted windows
<Gnurdux> no
<Dr_willis> !info firefox-3
<ubotu> Package firefox-3 does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Gnurdux> because he recovered files from the machine apparently
<Gnurdux> from the windows partition
<Csaba> how can i make a boot floppy? so i can dual boot without changing bootloader on hdd
<DShepherd> !boot | Csaba
<ubotu> Csaba: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<EvilWalksWithMe> I find the easiest way to install Ubuntu on a Vista machine, Is use Vista to resize the partition (it's faster than the ubuntu installer) and then go from there.
<Csaba> thanks
<sjovan> i found a awnser to my problem. how to get opera to work remote ---> ssh -L 127.0.0.1:8880:internal.ip.of.router:80 external.ip.of.router , but i got one big problem port 8880 isnæt open
<sjovan> how can i finde a open port?
<Gnurdux> Dr_willis, apparently all his files are there, there is 1 not 2 vista choices in Grub and it takes him to Windows Error Recovery
<nomasteryoda> EvilWalksWithMe, what about Wubi?
<thinsoldier> i've got 14 folders found with 'apache' in the name, which one probably contains the settings for apache that would let me use .htaccess files?
<DShepherd> !find firefox | Dr_willis
<ubotu> dr_willis: Found: firefox-themes-ubuntu, mozilla-firefox-locale-af, mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-be, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg (and 71 others)
<PuZo> can some1 please help me install a gui?
<DShepherd> !info firefox-3.0
<ubotu> firefox-3.0: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<computer_Newbee> should i download Sun UltraSPARC based for my imac?
<nomasteryoda> thinsoldier, /var/www/
<EvilWalksWithMe> nomasteryoda: im new to all of this, so thats just the method I used personally, which seemed to work well :)
<nomasteryoda> cool
<DShepherd> Oli``, no its no in the repos
<Gnurdux> so whats broken
<Gnurdux> the boot record or the partition
<thinsoldier> nope: thats just the default web root
<PuZo> can some1 please help me install a gui?
<computer_Newbee> id like to install ubuntu. should i download Sun UltraSPARC based for my imac?
<thinsoldier> no settings in there
<xirdneh> hi there
<sdondley> hey, macd, downloaded and burned that iso, so what do I do with it? don't see any drivers on it
<Kalamansi> hello..cant think which one to install...which is nice?with lifetime support?is it ubuntu 7.10 or 6.10 (server edition)?
<xirdneh> does the ubuntu cd comes with a live cd?
<DShepherd> !powerpc | computer_Newbee
<ubotu> computer_Newbee: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<naelrssinssrig> good evening all and happy thanksgiving to USA irc'ers
<DShepherd> xirdneh, the desktop cd is the live cd
<thinsoldier> ok found it
<EvilWalksWithMe> xirdneh: Yes... It is the live CD.
<EvilWalksWithMe> oops, too slow :P
<DShepherd> :-)
<thinsoldier> is there any documentation on what the F /etc/ means and all the other top level folders
<thinsoldier> i'd be less lost if I had a clue what these words stood for
<genii> There is in fact
<thinsoldier> where
<Csaba> anyone running ubuntu on PS3?
<ediktus> www.reallylinux.com/docs/consult.shtml "Users of UBUNTU, this page for you!!!
<DShepherd> thinsoldier, http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/ -- maybe this will help. google knows alot about the linux fileystem
<thinsoldier> when dragging and dropping, what key makes it a shortcut?
<Kalamansi> hello..cant think which one to install...which is nice?with lifetime support?is it ubuntu 7.10 or 6.10 (server edition)?
<tntCry> can any1 help me?
<ediktus> www.reallylinux.com/docs/consult.shtml
<zachary> thinsoldier hold down "alt" while dragging
<Gnurdux> so
<Gnurdux> could it be a grub problem?
<Kalamansi> hello..cant think which one to install...which is nice?with lifetime support?is it ubuntu 7.10 or 6.10 (server edition)?
<tntCry> in prefrences resoloution my refresh rate is 50 , does this mean my laptop is running 50 Refresh RATE???
<genii> thinsoldier: http://www.linfo.org/root_directory.html
<julio3patas> i have a new hd i want to add to my computer and i want ubuntu to recognize it as a drive ,    do i use qtparted to create an ext3 partition? and how do  i mount it automatically so when i boot is there thx
<ediktus> www.reallylinux.com/docs/consult.shtml "Users of UBUNTU, this page for you!!!
<Kalamansi> hello..cant think which one to install...which is nice?with lifetime support?is it ubuntu 7.10 or 6.10 (server edition)?
<Pyrobyte> hello all whenever i try to open amarok i get this error "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Permission denied." it opens and works, but there is no system tray icon. any ideas
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, install 6.06 has longterm support. not 6.10. install 7.10
<Kalamansi> thanks DShepherd
<DShepherd> Pyrobyte, no ideas. you can ask in #kubuntu though, they know alot about amarok
<elec999> hello
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, yw
<Pyrobyte> DShepherd: thanks
<ediktus> www.reallylinux.com/docs/consult.shtml "Users of UBUNTU, this page for you!!! Im out.... Good day!
<genii> I  think ediktus is a bot
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: im a bit confused.which is for server?ubuntu,edubuntu or kubuntu?
<DShepherd> i think so too
<xirdneh> thnx
<DShepherd> there's only one server Kalamansi . no need to be confused
<julio3patas> i have a new hd i want to add to my computer and i want ubuntu to recognize it as a drive ,    do i use qtparted to create an ext3 partition? and how do  i mount it automatically so when i boot is there thx
<elec999> ho
<Ulmadillo> Hello. Can anybody help me with NetworkManager?
<elec999> h
<elec999> hi
<DShepherd> julio3patas, you can use qparted. ubuntu should automattically mount it
<Tarkus> whats the best way to install widget factory?
<elec999> anyone know any easy to get the latest kernel
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: use a partition editor like Qtparted, mkfs, or Gparted, and set a mount point in /mount
<thinsoldier> is there a way to sudo open stuff without having to go to the command line
<elec999> using apt-get
<usser> julio3patas: put an entry to /etc/fstab
<usser> julio3patas: something like that
<Ulmadillo> I'm confused. I'm trying to get Ubuntu to connect to wifi and can't. I can get past partitioning issues. I'm looking for NetworkManager in my system and can't seem to get it to open properly.
<julio3patas> DShepherd: so just create a 500gb , and set mount point to whatever
<usser> julio3patas: /dev/sda1 /vmachines      ext3    defaults        0       2
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: and its ubuntu right?
<usser> julio3patas: just adjust it according to your setup
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: i meant /media not /mount :P
<DShepherd> julio3patas, if you partition it, ubuntu should automattically mount it
<DShepherd> julio3patas, no sweat
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, yeah, its ubuntu.
<julio3patas> it is a 500gb hard drive i want to make a single ext3 partition to put all my vmware machines from within ubuntu
<DShepherd> julio3patas, ok
<thinsoldier> is there a way to sudo open stuff without having to go to the command line
<grimeboy> thinsoldier, gksudo
<julio3patas> ok will try qtparted and see haha
<elec999> is there any easy way install newest kernel, using apt-get?
<usser> grimeboy: yea but that requires going to command line doesnt it :)
 * ulma3 requests easy help.
<DShepherd> thinsoldier, yeah.. alt + f2 and type gksudo program
<thinsoldier> gksudo? a little more info?
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: thank you..may i know whos the financer/owner/ceo/president of ubuntu,edubuntu and kubuntu?
<genii> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<grimeboy> thinsoldier, Syntax: gksudo <program>
<DerangedDingo> thinsoldier: 'gksu [NAME OF PROGRAM]
<Jack_Sparrow> elec999: dont bother with a new kernel unless it is for a specific fix
<DerangedDingo> '
<gorb> hi
<DShepherd> !mark | Kalamansi
<elec999> I am having problems with my HP laptop
<ubotu> Kalamansi: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<thinsoldier> hmm.... i'm so tempted to just try loggin in as root all the time
<elec999> and current kernel
<elec999> giving me pci bios bug
<elec999> error
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo nautilus... but I prefer gksudo thunar   a lighter file manager
<elec999> at boot
<gorb> has anyone won the battle of a comcast modem and dhcp?
 * ulma3 wants to get online under Ubuntu using wifi but cannot seem to navigate the configuration stuff.
<grimeboy> thinsoldier, Don't
<leo_rockw> thinsoldier: that's the worst idea you could have
 * ulma3 hopes it to be simple but needs basic starting guidance. Please.
<thinsoldier> but this is more annoying than vista (and i fukin hate vista)
<Jack_Sparrow> thinsoldier: really really a bad idea
<buttercups> thinsoldier, nautilus-gksu in Synaptic, privilege granting extension for nautilus using gksu
<PuZo> how do i open a file?
<grimeboy> buttercups++
<DerangedDingo> thinsoldier: it makes your whole system vulnerable to, even a mean bash script
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: thank you.you seem very updated.are you the developer of this distrobutions?
<Jack_Sparrow> thinsoldier: If you are needing root access that much, you are doing something wrong
<thinsoldier> is there nothing that adds 'run as root' or 'open as root' to the context menu?
<rattits> how do i find out wat my defualt gateway is with ubuntu?
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, yes =)
<grimeboy> thinsoldier, Yeah, what buttercups said
<PuZo> whats the command to open a file?
<zachary> thinsoldier  bad idea :)  Root is dangerous.  you can create shortcuts to gksudo programs in the menu editor so you don't need to type anything.
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, nah, I am joking.. no, I just chill out here from time to time
<cafuego> rattits: route -n
<usser> rattits: route
<thinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: i'm trying to edit apache2.conf so I can finally at least attempt to work from home with ubuntu
<rattits> thanx
<thinsoldier> i've been configuring shit for weeks now :(
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: i see.its my first time to use ubuntu.just this november 2007.im a windows guy before
<thinsoldier> ...trying to find out how to configure 90% of the time, 10% actual configuring
<thinsoldier> is there nothing that adds 'run as root' or 'open as root' to the context menu?
<elec999> i like ubunut
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, ok
<zachary> thinsoldier yes there is a gnome script that adds "run as root" from the right click menu
<cafuego> thinsoldier: In such cases I run 'sudo -i' in aterminal, gives you a permanent root shell.
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: i found out that we can less expenses if we setup an Internet Cafe in our town using ubuntu.
<buttercups> thinsoldier, yes I told you
<grimeboy> thinsoldier, """nautilus-gksu in Synaptic, privilege granting extension for nautilus using gksu"""
<grimeboy> thinsoldier, As buttercups said
<Jack_Sparrow> thinsoldier: not a good idea....   but some people insist on learning the hard way
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: than buying expensive license of windows
<elec999> my ubuntu on laptop keeps on freezing, or lagging for a few seconds
<elec999> thats why i want to try newer kernel
<grimeboy> Jack_Sparrow, What's wrong with having those on the context menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> grimeboy: He is going to keep running as root until he runs it into the ground
 * genii sips coffee and settles in for the old sudo vs root debate etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: Pour me a cup.. this is always fun
<leo_rockw> genii: better than vi vs emacs or kde vs gnome
<rattts> hi all. what is the port that youtube uses? i want to block it
 * genii slides Jack_Sparrow a large cup o coffee
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: How do you guys make money for your needs?why is it free?developer needs food,dress and daily needs...
<PuZo> what does this mean?
<grimeboy> Jack_Sparrow, Well, maybe but you don't know what he's doing. He may well have a legitimate reason. I use sudo all the time, but he doesn't seem to want to use the command line so it seems equivalent.
<PuZo> Fatal server error:
<PuZo> Server is already active for display 0
<PuZo>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<PuZo>         and start again.
<PuZo> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<PuZo> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<PuZo> giving up.
<PuZo> xinit:  unable to connect to X server
<PuZo> xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
 * genii slides leo_rockw a large cup o coffee as well
<Jack_Sparrow> PuZo: stop
<DShepherd> PuZo, dont paste here ok
<ArthurArchnix> thinsoldier, check out what is going on in the suoders file. There's stuff there that could make your life easier.
<leo_rockw> genii: thank you :-D
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: hehe sorry too much !
<rattts> can someone tell me what port youtube uses. i need t block it
<leo_rockw> Kalamansi: canonical pays some developers
<genii> leo_rockw: np :)
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: i mean too ! hehe
<usser> rattts: 80
<Kalamansi> leo_rockw: i see
<rattts> any of u use kismet?
<rattts> thanx
<usser> rattts: and if u block it u'll block all http requests
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, its free because its not owned by anyone, or owned by everyone
<Kalamansi> leo_rockw: why is it ubuntu free and windows is not free?
<rattts> lol ok nvm then
<leo_rockw> Kalamansi: most stuff comes from upstream (debian)
<leo_rockw> Kalamansi: debian developers are volunteers
<Jack_Sparrow> Kalamansi: because we dont get paid
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, ask bill about microsoft
<Kalamansi> leo_rockw: i see...
<usser> rattts: just uninstall flash and youtube wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> Kalamansi: and we are better at this than MS is at Vista
<jansenq> rattts: and 443
<usser> rattts: or make flash plugin file root readable only
<grimeboy> rattts, Easier way, add 127.0.0.1 *.youtube.com to /etc/hosts
<basskozz> Please someone help me with VNC ?
<Kalamansi> Jack_Sparrow: how about if you get sick who will pay you?you need money because you guys give your time developing...
<leo_rockw> Kalamansi: there are companies that make money with free software, tho
<rattts> im managing a wireless router, and the damn kids keep watchin youtube. they are slowing me down.. they're on windows, im on linux
<usser> grimeboy: haha wow neat trick
<PuZo> can some1 please help me then?
<usser> grimeboy: :)
<leo_rockw> Kalamansi: some people get paid to code free software, other people do it because they like it and they have regular jobs too
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: MS is expensive because bill has lots of hotchix i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> Kalamansi: I give as much time as I can to the project...
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, people develop when then can, if they can. no one is forced too
<leo_rockw> Kalamansi: i'm a translator, i get paid to translate, but then i go to launchpad and translate for free
<Jack_Sparrow> Kalamansi: I also make money supporting MS products
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, however they are some developers that are paid to develop ubuntu
<zachary> Kalamansi, Red Hat makes money selling support with Linux for corporations.
<elec999> how does ubuntu make its profit?
<hatter> which file shows the ubuntu version i am on ?
<usser> elec999: i dont think it does yet
<elec999> hmm
<DShepherd> elec999, its not designed to make profit
<usser> elec999: its all financed by Shuttleworth
<elec999> then how can it afford to pay its developers?
<elec999> oh
<elec999> I see
<leo_rockw> elec999: ubuntu gets money from commercial support
<DShepherd> !mark
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<genii> hatter: the command is: lsb_release -a
<elec999> I am complety new to ubuntu and linux
<leo_rockw> elec999: they get enough money to pay developers and for shipit i guess
<grimeboy> rattts That's harder. I know a lot of router have lists of domains ban. If you wanted to be a crazy and it's a linksys you might be able to install a specialised linux distro on it.
<elec999> but making my way
<hatter> genii, thx
<genii> hatter: np
<rattts> lol
<zachary> hatter, system>administration>System Monitor, and the first tab shows you your version info
<rattts> i have another idea
<grimeboy> leo_rockw, No, it's in loss.
<rattts> can someone tell me some kind of free remote desktop program fro linux so i can secretly control their computer?
<hatter> i have a problem on two of my 7.10 boxes,  after a short period of time there is a great network lag for a minute or so then it goes away.
<grimeboy> leo_rockw, Or so I heard.
 * genii prefers to distribute dist-agnostic methods
<hatter> they are different h/w to each other
<ArthurArchnix> !o4o | rattts
<ubotu> rattts: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<hatter> rattts, vnc
<Jack_Sparrow> rattts: rdesktop.. it is included
<leo_rockw> grimeboy: probably yeah. but then again, mark has looots of money
<rattts> ok thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> rattts: they need to give you permission to access them..
<Jack_Sparrow> People.. need to run.. play nice
<julio3patas> ok i installed a new hd on my computer , i went into qtparted and created one single ext3 partition with mount point /extras, but i can not see it at all how do i see the parition i created and use it from within ubuntu, thx
<grimeboy> True dat. I'm sure it'll break in to profit at some point soonish.
<rattts> i can access their comp. im admin
<rattts> but i dont want to seem evil so i want to discreetly do it?
<rattts> so maybe remote desktop is the best way lol
<genii> ssh?
<elec999> what are some usefull apps
<elec999> to get for ubunut beginer
<grimeboy> rattts, I want to tell you just how wrong that is.
<leo_rockw> elec999: what do you want to do?
<rattts> lol
<grimeboy> But I can't because I know it'll degenerate.
<DShepherd> julio3patas, type the mount command and see if you see it mounted
<rattts> control the kids comps
<tntCry> my refresh rate is 60 when i enable 3d accelerator it gets down to 50!!! HELPP MEE
<grimeboy> Why not learn to talk to your children?
<rattts> they are always eating up my bandwidth
<hatter> are there any others #ubuntu channels ?
<Altu59> I have a Thinkpad and it doesn't have the Windows key
<usser> elec999: amarok
<DShepherd> elec999, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ -- read this
<rattts> lol
<Altu59> how can I map Capslock to Windows key?
<julio3patas> DShepherd: mount command???
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: why /extra's?? well, that, doesn't matter I think. "mount /extra's/filesystem'
<julio3patas> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<leo_rockw> hatter: many
<zachary> Altu59, I have a Thinkpad with a Windows Key :)
<hatter> this channel spends a lot of time off topic, are there moderators here ?
<DShepherd> julio3patas, open a terminal and type mount
<ArthurArchnix> hatter: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Altu59> zachary: Lenovo?
<DShepherd> hatter, yeah moderators are here
<DerangedDingo> hatter: there isn't much offtopic talk, and there are several moderators here
<buttercups> !irc | hatter
<ubotu> hatter: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Altu59> ;)
<chilli_> hello all
<ghorman> anyone here using a G15 logitech keybaord?
<zachary> Altu59, Yep Thinkpad Z60t
<chilli_> no sorrie
<ghorman> I'm not getting an event in xev with my superkeys
<zachary> Altu59, Excellent Machine
<hatter> DerangedDingo, ok, i must enter at the wrong times :)
<zouzou> hi all,
<Altu59> zachary: yeah, thinkpads are rock strong
<chilli_> hey does any one were to start learning C
<zouzou> i am trying to get my tvcard to run on linux,
<zouzou> i have Bus 006 Device 002: ID 2304:0208 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex] Pinnacle Studio PCTV USB2
<julio3patas> DShepherd: nope extras is not there , does it matter what i named it , i used qtparted to create the ext3 partition one single 500gb
<hatter> is freenode the official server ?
<shishirmk> hi is there anyway to recover things in /tmp folder when i shutdown and restart??
<zouzou> and i installed USBvision but nothing happens when i start tvtime!
<thinsoldier> :( i give up
<thinsoldier> thanks
<thinsoldier> later
<ESphynx> chilli_ you can start in my channel :P
<chilli_> whats the cannel
<zachary> Altu59, Have you looked in Gnome's Keyboard settings to see if you can map your key combo?
<ESphynx> whois me :P
<DShepherd> julio3patas, is it on your desktop? of in your places menu?
<shishirmk> hi is there anyway to recover things in /tmp folder when i shutdown and restart??
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: it doesn't matter that it's 1 single 500 GB partition.
<DShepherd> shishirmk, i doubt it
<zachary> Altu59, What is your model #?
 * tntCry wants 60 refresh rate when the system limits to 50
<Altu59> zachary: no, it's a UK R51
<Altu59> UK = United Kingdom
<shishirmk> nobody has any clue??
<shishirmk> hi is there anyway to recover things in /tmp folder when i shutdown and restart??
<tntCry> this channel is dead
<julio3patas> DerangedDingo: it is not on mydesktop or anywhere else, qtparted sees it that is it
<tntCry> every1 out partying
<leo_rockw> !repeat shishirmk
<sproingie> shishirmk: if they're not there they're pretty well gone
<DShepherd> shishirmk, i think its called tmp for a reason..
<leo_rockw> !repeat | shishirmk
<ubotu> shishirmk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sproingie> shishirmk: i think ubuntu uses tmpfs, which means it's basically swap
<shishirmk> ya i know
<zachary> Altu59, I have an R50e U.S. Model too.  Wish I had your euro key.  Worth more than my $
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: leo_rockw: Jack_Sparrow: zachary: ah so you guys earn BIG money then.but you guys will do developing the products for the rest of your life?i mean do you guys have your own family?do you guys spent time with your family?i heard alot of issues especially developers..many times they dont eat..they code..
<tntCry> for sure somebody knows something about refresh rate !
<shishirmk> so i wont get my file back??
<chilli_> hey does any one were to start learning C
<chilli_> hey does any one were to start learning C
<tarelerulz> do windows vista use ntfs ?
<leo_rockw> Kalamansi: i'm not a developer, i'm a translator
<basskozz> I am willing to pay someone $10 (via paypal) if they can help me get VNC working in Xubuntu, See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3821473 for more info and /msg me your e-mail address and I'll send the cash ... PLEASE I am dieing here, I've been trying to get this working for 3 days now :(
<cafuego> tarelerulz: yes
<DerangedDingo> chilli_: what?
<chilli_> hey does any one were to start learning C
<Altu59> zachary: lol!
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, are you for real?
<Kalamansi> leo_rockw: yes i know.
<leo_rockw> Kalamansi: i make no money with free software
<DerangedDingo> chilli_: you aren't making much sense. I know C if that's what you're asking
<zachary> Kalamansi, I am just a user, not a devel.  It's a hobby for some, a paid career for others.
<nephlim> how do i make a folder that a guest can read/write to, and access w/samba without passwords?
<leo_rockw> i'm here to help people in need because free software was there when i needed it
<chilli_> yes
<chilli_> i want to start learning it
<cafuego> But feel free to pay us if you so desire ;-)
<tntCry> my laptop screen only acceptsd least refresh rate of 60 and maximum of 60  but UBUNTU system says im on 50 , is it just a saying or an engaged authority of linux distro , if so .... i have a book to write about this
<tarelerulz> Thanks for the information cafuego ? that was really big question for me.  See how all my media is on my windows partition at list it will be when I install Ubuntu
<sproingie> btw, anyone know how to turn off spellcheck in xchat?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kalamansi: yes, I have no financial wories, yes I have family, I work a project, when done take as long a break as I want.  My office looks out over a private lake and working environment is very nice
<leo_rockw> yeah, Kalamansi, if you want to pay me go ahead, haha
<DerangedDingo> chilli_: K&R's The C Programming Language and C-For-Dummies 2nd Edition are good books.
<cafuego> tarelerulz: Linux cna read ntfs just fine, I believe Ubuntu 7.10 can even write to it now.
<DShepherd> Jack_Sparrow, i thought you were gone =)
<chilli_> any good websites
<sproingie> oh duh, right there in the prefs
<leo_rockw> Kalamansi: i enter #ubuntu every once in a while, it's not like i'm here every day
<chilli_> or channels
<ghorman> macd, are you there?
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: just asking..i have a lot of friends who are developers too.same thing..late eat..sometimes they forgot to eat and bath..sometimes of their wife have other man...
<zachary> tarelerulz, Yes 7.10 reads and writes NTFS fine.
<basskozz> PLEASE is there anyone out there who can help me?
<leo_rockw> Kalamansi: they forget to bath... i think you mean stallman
<Jack_Sparrow> DShepherd: I am NOT here.. honest..
<pianoboy3333> how do you apply a .diff.gz to a tar.gz source archive?
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, life is exciting isnt it :-)
<tntCry> my laptop screen only acceptsd least refresh rate of 60 and maximum of 60  but UBUNTU system says im on 50 , is it just a saying or an engaged authority of linux distro , if so .... i have a book to write about this
<leo_rockw> well, g'nite everyone
<sproingie> basskozz: just ask your question, we can't help if we don't know your question
<DShepherd> Jack_Sparrow, ah, just checking
<soblivion_70> basskozz: what's up?
 * genii sniffs his armpits and calls his gf
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: unpack && patch
<DerangedDingo> chilli_: uhh. I think there is a #programming on freenode. It is very, very important you try to not learn from a website. you will do 50 times better from a book
<basskozz> I am willing to pay someone $10 (via paypal) if they can help me get VNC working in Xubuntu, See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3821473 for more info and /msg me your e-mail address and I'll send the cash ... PLEASE I am dieing here, I've been trying to get this working for 3 days now :(
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: yeah. life in real life is better than in Internet
<superbenny> is anyone here familiar with fluxbox?
<tntCry> basskozz, lol dont say im dieing , this is just a computer
<pianoboy3333> cafuego: a little more specific, how exactly? just untar it and then use patch? I'm not sure how to use patch
<zouzou> i am trying to get my tvcard to run on linux,
<zouzou> and i installed USBvision but nothing happens when i start tvtime!
<dev_> chilli : http://computer.howstuffworks.com/c.htm was very informative for me
<zouzou> i have Bus 006 Device 002: ID 2304:0208 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex] Pinnacle Studio PCTV USB2
<Jack_Sparrow> Kalamansi: Yes, I have spent days at the terminal with the wife feeding me.  Three days was the longest session
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, anyways this is a support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic is right for your type of chatter
<tntCry> i have a problem with refresh rate since a month , and every morning i talk here about many things but i always get back to my issue
<tarelerulz> how about gurb for dual booting ubuntu and vista ? No problem there or do I need to manual configure the file ?
<elec999> thanks guys
<elec999> im out
<MidnighToker> basskozz: does the webpage access connect? think thats port 5800
<elec999> exit
<basskozz> tntCry: I am thou... this has been plauging me for 3 days now
<chilli_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<DShepherd> tarelerulz, it works fine for me
<chilli_> whats wrong with websites
<tntCry> its plague , and why use xubuntu basskozz ?
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: Untar, the diff.gz may or may not be a set of files that would go into debian/patches/ in the unpacked source dir.
<Kalamansi> leo_rockw: i cant pay you.im just a worker too...with minimum salary..enough for my kids...milk,food,dress and for their future school and shelter...sometimes i work over time...
<Fezzler> Inkscape rock!
<tntCry> i have a problem with refresh rate since a month , and every morning i talk here about many things but i always get back to my issue
<DShepherd> tarelerulz, install it and it just worked
<tntCry> my laptop screen only acceptsd least refresh rate of 60 and maximum of 60  but UBUNTU system says im on 50 , is it just a saying or an engaged authority of linux distro , if so .... i have a book to write about this
<superbenny> anyone familiar with fluxbox?
<DShepherd> Fezzler, ditto
<superbenny> at all?
<basskozz> tntCry: using Xubuntu because it's an older machine p3 800mhz
<pianoboy3333> cafuego: and then just use soemthing like debuild?
<Kalamansi> DShepherd: hehe sorry..
<basskozz> tntCry: and was told xubuntu is better/faster on older machines
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: To check, cd <sourcedir>; zcat ../patch.diff.gz | patch -p1 --dry-run
<soblivion_70> superbenny: i used flux for quite a while
<DShepherd> Kalamansi, no problem
<tntCry> im on an old laptop 32mb card , 256 ram , p4 1.7ghz basskozz
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: if it doesn't report errors remove the --dry-run param
<[Neurotic]> does anyone have any good guides for upgrading the iwlwifi drivers from source?  I'm a bit stuck, and I cant get through one point of the on site walkthrough
<basskozz> MidnighToker; localhost:5800 shows nothing
<tntCry> my laptop screen only acceptsd least refresh rate of 60 and maximum of 60  but UBUNTU system says im on 50 , is it just a saying or an engaged authority of linux distro , if so .... i have a book to write about this
<DerangedDingo> chilli_: Websites don't contain the amount of information and depth that books do. You can't fit all of the words on a website that you can inside two book covers... ALTHOUGH, WikiBooks has a good book on C, it's just very hard to understand. If you want to know the language well, START from a book, and then use online resources to understand harder things
<MidnighToker> tntCry: please stop re-posting that every 2 min
<tntCry> how the hell can you fix REFRESH RATE!???? its stupid or what
<MidnighToker> basskozz: how did you install vnc on xubuntu?
<chilli_> ok
<chilli_> ic
<MidnighToker> tntCry: its quite a clever OS. have you tried googling or looking at the config files?
<chilli_> ty vm
<usser> tntCry: lcd screens dont have refresh rates in the pure sense of the word
<basskozz> MidnighToker: using this guide: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<sproingie> is there any way to make the shift-switcher in compiz work with alt-tab?
<tntCry> then whyt he hell it says 50?
<shishirmk> which application has a good download manager??
<DerangedDingo> chilli_: np. i tried from websites when i started, but now that i know the language i can just google stuff i don't understand
<DShepherd> tntCry, cause its kool
<sproingie> i can't seem to bind it to alt-tab at all, it just doesn't detect it
<MidnighToker> tntCry: watch your language, and where does it say 50?
<MidnighToker> shishirmk: wget :)
<usser> tntCry: so whatever the refresh is its probably the native one unless u see any artifacts, problems with graphics
<chilli_> ok sweet
<tntCry> why the hell it says 50 and sometimes my screen gets dark and many windows are dark colord all black you cant see them someitmes DShepherd MidnighToker and usser
<DerangedDingo> chilli_: keyword: 'tried'
<Fezzler> tntCrybaby: relax
<graelin> tntCry: I read somewhere online the other night about that being a display bug or something.. there was an option line to add to your display device section. Something about TwinView.... can't remember. I did it and didn't get any bad effects, but have since screwed up my conf trying to get my damn mouse to play nice
<DShepherd> !911
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 911 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DShepherd> =)
<sproingie> failing that, is there any way to make shift-alt-tab work with the normal task switcher in compiz?
<chilli_> lol
<chilli_> ok
<basskozz> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mylogic> after modifying my .bashrc file, is there something I need to type to update the changes? maybe updating environment variables somehow?
<DShepherd> sproingie, it works here. have you install ccsm?
<sproingie> DShepherd: yep, i'm using it now
<shishirmk> a good download manager in ubuntu with support to restart downloads and stuff?
<StoneNote> freenx rocks.
<tntCry> this is my 7th format , believe me before i formatted i had 60 refresh rate on eyecandy showing me the message 60 Refresh Rate , and i can access nvidia-settings in terminal ,... the problem is now i dunno why i have this problem that i had 4 months ago usser graelin MidnighToker DShepherd
<DerangedDingo> mylogic: open a new terminal window?
<DerangedDingo> mylogic: changes take effect every time you login or start a shell
<Altu59> how can I change the shortcut key for deskbar?
<basskozz> MidnighToker: can you help?
<DShepherd> sproingie, it should be there somewhere. check out the switcher plugin
<DerangedDingo> Altu59: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<sproingie> i click the keybinding in the "key" column, it says "new accellerator", but it never registers me pressing shift-alt-tab
<MidnighToker> basskozz: looks self explanitary, check /var/log/xorg.0.log to see if it loads the vnc module properly
<hatter> is anyone aware of any smp problems with the kernel in 7.10 ?
<sproingie> DShepherd: i'm in the switcher plugin right now, it just doesn't recognize the shift-alt-tab keypress at all
<julio3patas> ok i installed a new hd to my existing ubuntu sys and i created an ext3 /extras using qtparted ,i can see it when i click on konqueror/storage media but when i try to access it it gives me this error hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<tntCry> btw my lcd didnt work before , i had to type manually in my xorg file by doing the nano command at Ctrl Alt F4 , .. and have Options UseDisplayDevice dfp then ctrl alt f7 then ctrl alt backspace ...
<shishirmk> hey please give the name of a good download manager in ubuntu
<basskozz> MidnighToker: /var/log/xorg.0.log is empty
<DShepherd> sproingie, oh, hmmm... not sure why that is though
<shishirmk> i use freeloader it sucks
<trwww> I saw an app about a month ago that, among other things, starts apps for you on different workspaces. But I forget the name of it :/ Anyone care to jog my memory?
<sproingie> DShepherd: anywhere i can go to manually edit the keybindings?
<superbenny> where are the default init/menu files located in fluxbox? i have one in /home/(myname)/.fluxbox and one in /etc/X11/fluxbox
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: try mounting it with sudo
<DShepherd> sproingie, I am sure there is. I dont know where to look though
<tntCry> im not blaming ubuntu im blameing this laptop lo
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: sudo mount /extras/<NAME OF FILESYSTEM>
<tntCry> im pissed now
<tntCry> im leaving !
<DShepherd> poor guy
<Altu59> DerangedDingo: there's no item for deskbar there :-?
<RequinB4> anyone willing to think outside of the box to help me get sound back on my Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<DerangedDingo> Altu59: i could've sworn there was.
<sproingie> DShepherd: just found it in gconf.  hopefully it'll work
<stunatra> shishirmk, I use Gwget, it's in the repos.
<DerangedDingo> Altu59: is there  apreferences box in deskbar?
<Ashfire908> can i boot ubuntu from a hard drive without having grub on a floppy or on the hard drive?
<DShepherd> sproingie, ok. good luck
<superbenny> where are the default init/menu files located in fluxbox? i have one in /home/(myname)/.fluxbox and one in /etc/X11/fluxbox
<basskozz> MidnighToker: /var/log/xorg.0.log is empty
<Altu59> DerangedDingo: no
<julio3patas> ok now all i want to do is add a new hd to my existing ubuntu sys, how hard could it be????   apparently, very hard gee weez
<sproingie> DShepherd: ok this sucks, it does show up in gconf, but as unassigned in ccsm
<hatter> julio3patas, did you mount it ?
<DerangedDingo> Altu59: try gconf-editor
<DerangedDingo> Altu59: h/o i'm adding deskbar to my panel
<DShepherd> sproingie, have you tried assignining it in ccsm?
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: it's not very hard.
<StoneNote> RequinB4, how about inside the box? run "gnome-volume-control -root-mode"
<sproingie> DShepherd: it just doesn't recognize it.  but i changed it from <Shift><Alt>Tab to <Alt><Shift>Tab and now it works
<MidnighToker> basskozz: what about the other xorg logs? any fo them not empty?
<RequinB4> StoneNote - i can tell you i haven't tried that before, but speaker-test gives me no sound, sec
<hatter> julio3patas, linux procedure for new hard disk : partition with fdisk, format with mkfs.ext3 /dev/sd?1 mount /dev/sd?1 /newharddisk
<DerangedDingo> Altu59: Right click on Deskbar applet, select Preferences, select the View tab, and the keyboard shortcut is right there.
<julio3patas> hatter: so don't use qtparted????
<RequinB4> StoneNote - been there
<nDevastator> can anyone help me figure out whats wrong with my burner
<StoneNote> oh well
<sproingie> aside from some rough edges in compiz, i'm pretty impressed on my first day with 7.10
<nDevastator> it keeps saying use a lower speed but i chose the slowest speed
<RequinB4> I asked outside the box because i haven't gotten it able to work for 2 months
<DerangedDingo> my experiences with QTParted have never been very good, but I'm 90% sure it's just a frontend for mkfs, so it really shouldn't matter
<sproingie> i never thought 7.04 was much of an improvement over 6.06 but this is really nice
<Altu59> DerangedDingo: thanks
<RequinB4> compiz-fusion is a lot more clean then beryl in feisty too
<sproingie> if it'd only get s/pdif output working on my soundcard now ... but i don't expect miracles, that's more a general linux problem i've had
<basskozz> MidnighToker: I see what I was doing wrong here /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<basskozz> Captial 'X'
<basskozz> ok I got the log open, now what am I looking for?
<julio3patas> i can see the partitin within konqueror ---- storage media ----- /extras but when i try to access it says this     hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<DerangedDingo> basskozz: to see if it loaded the VNC module incorrectly
<DerangedDingo> basskozz: or something like that. just search for vnc
<RequinB4> !sound | RequinB4
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: Are you running Konqueror as root??
<basskozz> not found
<sproingie> i'm an old hand at commandline, but i actually haven't had to reach for it for anything yet
<julio3patas> no
<basskozz> 'vnc' not found in the log
<MidnighToker> basskozz: can you dump it into a pastebin?
<nDevastator> can anyone help me with my burner
<basskozz> sure... 1sec.
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: are you going to try?
<Ashfire908> can i boot ubuntu from a hard drive without having grub on a floppy or on the hard drive?
<nDevastator> it seems to loaded fine but wont burn..
<hatter> Ashfire908, you can use a cd
<MidnighToker> Ashfire908: you could install lilo
<hatter> like knoppix
<zachary> nDevastator, whats up?
<MidnighToker> basskozz: and how are you launching X?
<Ashfire908> hatter yes can i use a live cd?
<nDevastator> zachary: when i try to burn an iso it says choose a lower speed but i chose the lowest speed... even tho i know the burner supports higher speeds
<basskozz> MidnighToker: http://pastebin.com/d70d3f240
<Ashfire908> MidnighToker, no i mean no boot loader on the HDD, and i have no floppy
<hatter> Ashfire908, yes of course, be sure to make it bootable in the bios
<julio3patas> DerangedDingo: i ran sudo konqueror and went into the ---storage media and clicked on  /extras and it says the same   hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<zachary> nDevastator, and it fails to burn at a low speed?  Or are you wondering why you can't use a higher speed?
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: i think it's a problem with your /etc/fstab
<Ashfire908> hatter, no i mean how do i launch the ubuntu on the hdd from the cd?
<MidnighToker> Ashfire908: you can get bootable CDs, your bios might support booting from USB
<nDevastator> zachary: im wondering why it fails even at low speeds i cant burn anything
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: as in, whatever you typed in it is causing the error, unless your formatted it improperly
<hatter> Ashfire908, you can mount it and use chroot
<julio3patas> i go back to my original statement ,   i just want to add a new hd to my existing ubuntu system  , how hard could it be????
<Ashfire908> hatter, that's not booting ubuntu on the drive.
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: pretty darn easy
<hatter> julio3patas, a few people have told you how
<zachary> nDevastator, I am not aware of any cd-burning issues with ubuntu.  Perhaps it's the media you are using? Some burners are very specific.
<MidnighToker> basskozz: i'm sure you need a module "vnc" in your xorg conf
<zachary> nDevastator, Does it crash with an error?
<julio3patas> DerangedDingo: ok how come i can still access my new hd and no one seems to have a specific answer
<basskozz> MidnighToker: and how would I go about adding that?
<nDevastator> zachary: doesnt crach but does spit the disc out with an error
<Ashfire908> hatter that's booting a cd and then act like i'm running off the system
<StoneNote> RequinB4, "ls -la /dev/dsp" and if it's not crw-rw-rw- then "sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp"
<nDevastator> zachary: however it never starts burning
<nDevastator> zachary: disc is still blank
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: because there's a few things that you could have done wrong and we don't know what
<MidnighToker> basskozz: with a text editor, and editing the file, i think its /etc/X11/xorg.conf  -sorry, not and xubuntu user
<hatter> Ashfire908, yes ,  once you are booted you can use chroot to get into your system
<Ashfire908> can i use a live cd as a boot launcher/loader?
<julio3patas> i created the partition with qtparted as ext3 i named the mount point /extras it is formatted to ext3 i can see it but it gives me an errot when i try to access it    hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 so no is not that easy
<Ashfire908> that's what i'm asking.
<trwww> there tis... devilspie
<basskozz> this is getting way too deep for me... I am off to give FreeNX a try instead, will report back.
<MidnighToker> Ashfire908: you might be able to get grub to launch from a CD, not easily tho
<MidnighToker> basskozz: hang on, you just want to be able to remote login?]
<hatter> Ashfire908, i see, you could make a cd do it, just like a floppy is made to do it
<ivie_shinta> intan
<zachary> nDevastator, Very wierd try running it from a command line:  type - nautilus-cd-burner  an let us know what error if any it gives
<RequinB4> StoneNote: crw-rw---- is close enough?  I'd assume not but
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: okay, let me rephrase this: it's easy except for you. the UUID problem can be checked with a terminal command and is making me think it's caused by your /etc/fstab
<Ashfire908> hatter: i lack any blank cd-r discs
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: have you rebooted in safe mode to see the error messages at bootup?
<hatter> Ashfire908, sool then
<Ashfire908> hatter, "sool"?
<hatter> 'Shit Out Of Luck'
<Ashfire908> hatter, i have a flash drive?
<panfist> hi im using 7.10 on a 3 year old hp laptop and it won't come back from suspend, can anyone help me out?
<nDevastator> zachary: same thing... same error, but no error in term
<hatter> Ashfire908, most new mobos can boot from usb, there is some work setting it up
<basskozz> MidnighToker: yes
<Naelrssinssrig> looking for help with an acer aspire 5520 laptop.. ubuntu installs but will not boot after the installation
<julio3patas> DerangedDingo: for experience people could be as easy as 123 cause you know for newbies it might not be, you all say this is better than win, i will not even go there my point is that if it is so hard for a newbie to add a new hard drive how can you expect for people to acceppt "it"
<RequinB4> Naelrssinssrig - at what point exactly does it not go normally
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/321/fstab-with-uuid/
<RequinB4> or does it just boot window$
<Naelrssinssrig> RequinB4: it installs just fine when I reboot it will not find the hard drive and I end up in a busybox
<zachary> nDevastator, hmm, I don't know if I can help you.  I have been using Ubuntu since 6.06 and never experienced burn errors except with bad disks (off brand el cheepos)
<MidnighToker> basskozz: X as standard supports remote login. if you're running gnome you can easily allow remote logins from the gdm config and then you can enable remote login, just get to a login screen on another linux box on the network and select log in to remote computer  -done
<MidnighToker> julio3patas: you have a new hard drive connected but you can't use it?
<Naelrssinssrig> here is my post in the forums
<RequinB4> Do you have a harddrive partition
<Naelrssinssrig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565213&highlight=acer+5520
<Ashfire908> hatter, any tutorials on installing grub to a flash drive? (only using 7.04 live cds/any version alternate cd)
<basskozz> MidnighToker: I am trying to logon via WinXP box thou
<julio3patas> MidnighToker: yes
<Naelrssinssrig> yea I have a partition
<Naelrssinssrig> I have tried several switches in grub to include noapci
<MidnighToker> julio3patas: `sudo fdisk -l` will show you all HDDs and partitions, work out which is your new disk, create a partition and format it. done.
<RequinB4> I'd re-install and double check you did the partition correctly, unlikely you could have done anything between installing and the bug started
<MidnighToker> basskozz: there is a free program for XP, hang on, i'll boot my winbox and tell you what it is
<basskozz> MidnighToker: k, Thanks :)
<Naelrssinssrig> RequinB4: I have reinstalled several times..
<julio3patas> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<julio3patas> /dev/sdc1   *           1       60801   488384001   83  Linux
<Naelrssinssrig> I have been using linux (all kinds of distros) the paritions are correct
<Naelrssinssrig> oops using linux for 10 years
<julio3patas> MidnighToker: it is there but when i try to access it ,   it says   hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<RequinB4> Naelrssinssrig, don't know what to tell you if its a HDD problem, beyond me
<MidnighToker> julio3patas: edit you user, make sure they're in the hal group
<RequinB4> Anyone else want to take a stab at fixing my sound >.>
<asathoor> can I safely make a dualboot system with Vista / Ubuntu 7.10?
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: Look, it helps if you're experienced, you're right, but I'm just getting really mad that you're blaming Ubuntu for the trouble you're having
<ivie_shinta> hi
<MidnighToker> Ashfire908: there are a number of tutorials on creating a whole linux system on USB boot. find one of those, it should give you bootloader info
<MidnighToker> asathoor: yes, good luck :)
<Cpudan80> asathoor: Yes
<asathoor> MidnighToker >> thanx, have u tried it?
<riotkittie> asathoor: yes. but bear in mind, anytime you make changes to partitions or the like, you do risk data loss. if you have data that you value, may be wise to back it up.
<joeamined> hi
<Cpudan80> asathoor: Google, Vista ubuntu dual boot
<asathoor> thanx ...
<dfliddle> asathoor: I prefer using one main OS with VirtualBox for additional Oses.
<RequinB4> asathoor - it works fine
<Cpudan80> asathoor: Vista tries to screw it up royally
<PatrickPatience> What about Wubi?
<RequinB4> asathoor - revision - it works fine for me
<Cpudan80> asathoor: There is a good tutorial out there, under that google search term... I forget the exact link
<MidnighToker> asathoor: not with ubuntu but other linux's.
<Dr_Willis> i have to say.. avoide wubi.
<ediktus> how can i install online games? ubuntu cannot read the windows. pls help me..
<PatrickPatience> How come?
<joeamined> i get the orange color as desktop background when gnome is initializing even though I changed it in desktop background settings and in gdm connection settings
<MidnighToker> ediktus: wine might help you
<PatrickPatience> How come Dr Willis?
<riotkittie> not read which windows, ediktus?
<joeamined> i din't get that behaviour in previous gnome versions
<Elvis85> RequinB4: i got 82801G High Definition Audio Controller and its working fine ... what did you try so far?
<asathoor> I tried xubuntu as a virtual pc, but would prefer a dualboot-system, sinde it's faster
<ediktus> executable files
<Dr_Willis> PatrickPatience you are better off using normal ubuntu in vmware or virtual box. Much 'safer' and better documented.    wubi is a bit .. odd in ways. :)
<RequinB4> Elvis85 - everything and its mother, if you pardon the bad phrase
<julio3patas> DerangedDingo: i'm not blaming ubuntu ,   i am saying that regardless of what distro it should not be so hard just to add a new hard drive, yes i am new to linux and yes i like it   but if someting as "basic" as adding a new hard drive to an existing system without having to know what fstab/fdisk and uid then one may consider other options rather than deal with the headaches
<dfliddle> asathoor: What I have on my notebook is Ubuntu OS, with Windows as guest ...
<riotkittie> joeamined: orange?  o_o
<Dr_Willis> PatrickPatience of course it all depends omn your needs.
<Elvis85> did you tried alsa drivers?
<Naelrssinssrig> hal-problem http://linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5798#p41115
<dfliddle> asathoor: Windows runs better virtualized than real
<RequinB4> i'm trying not to re-install ubuntu because it would be a pain to reset settings
<riotkittie> ediktus: you can try installing them with wine but i'm not sure they're going to work
<RequinB4> alsa is updated
<riotkittie> !wine | ediktus
<ubotu> ediktus: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mylogic> does anyone have a good .bashrc that they would be willing to pass on? I need a base.
<RequinB4> hold on ima check something
<MidnighToker> RequinB4: for most of it just backup /home and you should kepe most of your user settings
<Zippy111> hi guys, newbie back here just a quick question about enabling 2 restricted drivers?
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: a lot of beginning users have no problems adding hard drives, is another point of mine
<riotkittie> mylogic: err. what kind of base?
<CrazyPoultry> i just installed ubuntu-desktop from a kubuntu install, i'm trying to setup compiz , from preferences > appearance trying to enable the custom option i get the error "The Composite extension is not available", any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated
<Dr_Willis> mylogic check the advanced-bash-scripting guide - they have a well dopcumented one or 2 in there.
<RequinB4> i can't 'modprobe sda-hda-intel'
<Elvis85> oh...
<riotkittie> joeamined: are you using gutsy?
<Zippy111> everytime i go to enable the restriced drivers i get bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled
<DerangedDingo> julio3patas: i'm just gonna shut up now, though. it doesn't matter, anyway
<asathoor> dfliddle >> ok, I'll do that on my stationary pc then :). But my laptop is provided by the job, so I cannot put ubuntu first...
<mylogic> riotkittie, well I just deleted mine thinking I made a copy and I didn't haha -- does the file regenerate itself or not?
<RequinB4> FATAL: Module sda_hda_intel not found.
<BassKozz_> MidnighToker, and luck on that XP app for remote logon?
<Zippy111> any idea what i can do?
<MidnighToker> xming
<riotkittie> mylogic: uhmmm. uhmm. uhmm. hold a sec.
<BassKozz_> and* any
<hatter> julio3patas, if its a new hard drive then start again, repartition, format ext3 again then mount
<RequinB4> is the exact error (which tells me a lot btw thx modprobe program -.-)
<dfliddle> asathoor: Sorry. So's mine, but I have a lot of freedom with it. :-)
<MidnighToker> basskozz: sorry, took a while for my vmware box to boot  -i need more ram :)  but yeah, its ccalled xming
<Dr_Willis> xming is a handy tool.
<ediktus> ok, thks a lot. I will search for Wine
<BassKozz_> I am using xming, and I love it... the problem is I don't know how to use it as a "Full Desktop Environment" viewer, I can only open individual apps
<Zippy111> anyone? :(
<BassKozz_> How can I get Xming to display the full desktop?
<riotkittie> mylogic: cp /usr/share/base-files/dot.bashrc ~  then rename it
<Dr_Willis> BassKozz_ with the xming wizard - you have to select the right options.   I recall.
<Dr_Willis> BassKozz_ i haventused that - in that way in ages
<BassKozz_> I've gone thru the wizard and I can't get it to open the full desktop
<MidnighToker> basskozz: lucky you, i cant get individual apps :) but yeah, in the wizard check th elatest version
<pinecone> pclug
<MidnighToker> o
<Dr_Willis> BassKozz_ i think you ned to have it run 'startkde' or 'gnome-session'
<julio3patas> DerangedDingo: maybe i am doing something wron,   that was my first quetion whether i should use qtparted which i did to create an ext3 partition , i just can't access it cause it says hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000,   i did run qtparted as root maybe that have something to do with it , i don't know, i came here for info , not to piss anyone off, have to admit that is frustrating tho
<Zippy111> can anyone PLEASE help me!!!
<BassKozz_> but if I type in "gedit" for instance it will open gedit in winxp
<PatrickPatience> Dr_Willis it's because I only have 512 ram, so Virtual Box is slow for me.
<BassKozz_> I am using Xubntu, do you know which one it is?
<RequinB4> grr, i guess i'll reinstall tomorrow...  anything special to copy /home or just 'sudo mv'
<Dr_Willis> BassKozz_ no idea there.  it uses xfce., so i would guess 'startxfce'
<MidnighToker> basskozz: you're going to want to start X with gdm, that will let you log in
<BassKozz_> whats the exact terminal command?
<BassKozz_> to put into putty
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom > Zippy111
<genii> BassKozz_: Probably more help for that in #windows
<MidnighToker> basskozz: thats all I do, let the gui logon manager run on the headless box and then the clients conenct to that  -i have it as an init script
<Zippy111> Ehyyy jack thanks for your attention, im a real newb here, jumped in head first and got rid of vista so plz bear with me
<Shahar> is there a way to create a HFS+ file system on ubuntu?
<MidnighToker> genii: the problem is on hte linux side  -he isn't running a login manager, so the remote X session cant connect to log in :)
<RiXtEr> hey guys what package would i find aclocal in ?
<julio3patas> i'm giving it a break till tomorrow , maybe do some reading online thanks for all the suggestions
<Jack_Sparrow> Zippy111: I am shutting sown for the night, just hoped that would pint you in the right direction
<Jack_Sparrow> point
<MidnighToker> mmm pint
<RequinB4> stay focused now >.>
<Dr_Willis> BassKozz_ actually now that i amt rying it again.. I belive i used the xdmcp feature for the full desktop. :)
<Zippy111> what am i supposed to do?i havent a clue?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zippy111: Yea, had a few of those today too
<genii> MidnighToker: Ah, OK. I had gathered instead that he wanted to just make the X window occupy the entire screen instead of being windowed
<dev_> qemu -boot d -cdrom live_image.iso doesn't work anymore with gutsy, it says can't find root file system
<Shahar> Zippy111: what's up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zippy111: Read that link.. it is vry easy.
<basskozz> xdmcp?
<basskozz> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<Elvis85> i know i had problem with sound when i first installed ubuntu... i know it was related to the ESD thing... something like killall ESD and then i was able to enable alsa drivers
<PatrickPatience> I like how chatty this channel is.
<MidnighToker> genii: i believe he wants a full desktop rather than just a gui app
<Zippy111> hi shahar i think i got it pal
<PatrickPatience> Go to any program channel no one talks. :|
<mzuverink> sudenly acroreader is coming up with an error message stating that it inneds the location of the html rendering lib, libgtkembedmoz.  Nothing that I can remember caused this error to start but my kids were on my user account, wher is that lib located?
<Shahar> PatrickPatience, 1113 people can have that affect.
<basskozz> Unknown Start Job (KDE, Gnome-Session, Xfce)
<basskozz> Any others I coudl try
<Shahar> mzuverink: /usr/lib/firefox on my computer
<Shahar> mzuverink: use "locate" to see if it's on yours
<MidnighToker> basskozz: you might need to install gdm (the gnome display manager)
<RiXtEr> BassKozz did you use /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<Shahar> as in "locate libgtkembedmoz"
<RequinB4> Elvis85 - well i have the drivers just not the module if i understand my problem correctly
<Shahar> or just reinstall firefox
<RequinB4> I also know that there is about a billion litle fixes/problems with this sound card
<Shahar> apt-get remove firefox && apt-get install firefox
<basskozz> for example I can open xeyes and it will popup on XP, but I dont' get the fulle desktop w/login
<RequinB4> apt-get moo
<mzuverink> Shahar, trying the firefox, that one made sense to me too, but seemed to obvious, so i thought id ask, thanks
<basskozz> RiXtEr: what's /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Shahar> basskozz: are you trying to get a full X login on your windows machine?
<MidnighToker> basskozz: i believe you need the login manager running on the computer, that would be gdm (for gnome, or "the gnome one") -thats an init script -starts system services
<MidnighToker> `/etc/init.d/gdm start` to start it
<RiXtEr> BassKozz it will start the gnome desktop manager
<Shahar> chkconfig gdm on
<Shahar> :-)
<RiXtEr> six ways to do the same thing ;)
<RequinB4> 'sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop' should give you the desktop if you don't have it
<Shahar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is a better bet
<RequinB4> haven't tried, so if you say so
<RiXtEr> so can anyone point me to the package that might have aclocal in it?
<Elvis85> i noticed u have rev 2... maybe its somehow different... i dont remember having problems with any module...
<demortes> RiXtEr - sudo apt-cache search aclocal
<mzuverink> Shahar, that was not it...
<open_lad> how to install uybuntu from iso file???
<MidnighToker> open_lad: burn the iso to a CD
<RequinB4> open_lad: you have to burn a CD - R with that iso file
<RiXtEr> demortes: it pops back to the prompt.
<MidnighToker> open_lad: dont just burn a CD with that file on it, you need to burn the image to the disk
<RequinB4> if you look on ubuntu site there is a link to a open source CD burner if you need it
<RequinB4> yes, don't just copy the file to CD
<demortes> or on Windows XP, CDBurnerXP I think
<basskozz> I've heard the gnome desktop is slower then Xfce (Xubuntu) are u sure it's ok if I install that?
<RiXtEr> cdburnerxp is a good free one.
<demortes> Isn't xfce bare min?
<MidnighToker> basskozz: gnome is a little more bloated, but possibly nicer, if you prefer it. xfce is a good alternative
<tarelerulz> Can you tell Ubuntu 7.04 to install the grub in the Linux Partion and not mbr ?
<open_lad> i downloaded ubuntustudio. which is cdimage of 800mb but it donot get burn to cd  due to less space and donot burn to dvd=r . it says mediup donot match
<RequinB4> hey since i'm here waiting for a sound guru to get on - how do i change the background color during logon?  my splash screen is really small
<MidnighToker> demortes: xfce is a rather nice little cutdown DE
<open_lad> so what is the option
<demortes> tarelerulz - Yes you can, but I don't know how well it works, since I've never tried it
<demortes> tarelerulz - At the end, you just tell it the partition, rather than the HDD
<tarelerulz> Do have gurb install on the mbr and call it good
<basskozz> MidnighToker: I wish I could figure out how to start the XFCE desktop from Terminal (putty ssh) because I am sure that would work for Xming, since I am able to open up other apps
<RiXtEr> so.... no one has any idea where i could find aclocal ?
<MidnighToker> basskozz: becuase its a DE i'm sure it needs a DE to run it. if you look in /etc/X11/Sessions it might have a launcher file for xfce, cat that and see what it does
<demortes> RiXtEr - Pull up terminal and do "sudo apt-cache search aclocal"
<mzuverink> Shahar, though I tried /usr/bin/... not usr/lib/firefox... which IS what is was looking for.  Too much turkey i think, I mean it did say they were looking for a lib, duh...
<RiXtEr> demortes: I just did... there is no results.
<demortes> RiXtEr Oh, hrm. Hold on
<tarelerulz> The size of the swap file is two time the amount of memorie you have right ?
<MidnighToker> tarelerulz: yeah, but cap it at 1gb usually.
<Some_Person> How can I duplicate a user account?
<cthulfuego> tarelerulz: No, there is no need for that.
<tarelerulz> Well, I have one gig of ram as it is so the swap would be 2 gb
<demortes> RiXtEr - libguile-dev - Development headers and static library for libguile - Returned for apt-cache search aclocal
<demortes> what version of Ubuntu?
<RiXtEr> fiesty
<demortes> RiXtEr That's from an LTS version, server.
<cthulfuego> tarelerulz: The 2xram rule is from 1997. There is no need for it now. Just make sure you have enough swap to suspend to disk.
<RiXtEr> demortes:  what ?
<demortes> RiXtEr - Headless machine returned that one... try it
<Elvis85> RequinB4: did you tried that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1742116?
<tarelerulz> SO how do you know how much swap you need then? Cthulfuego ? just asking here
<Elvis85> without question mark
<MidnighToker> night guys
<cthulfuego> tarelerulz: On a desktop box, anywhere between zero and lots, depending on what you plan to do with the machine.
<stella> how do you get a dvd to play in ubuntu
<open_lad> : i downloaded ubuntustudio. which is cdimage of 800mb but it donot get burn to cd  due to less space and donot burn to dvd=r . it says mediup donot match
<open_lad> : i downloaded ubuntustudio. which is cdimage of 800mb but it donot get burn to cd  due to less space and donot burn to dvd=r . it says mediup donot match. What is the option for me to install it???
<demortes> open_lad I believe youc an burn to CD....
<rattts> does linux have an equivalent to media player classic of vlc media player?
<cthulfuego> tarelerulz: http://etbe.coker.com.au/2007/09/28/swap-space/
<rattts> does linux have an equivalent to media player classic of vlc media player?
<Amendt> rattts yes
<rattts> wats it called?
<cthulfuego> Linux has vlc.
<rattts> ok kool
<rattts> so sudo apt get install vlc media player?
<cthulfuego> 'apt-cache search vlc'
<defrysk> sudo apt get install vlc
<cthulfuego> Then use the package name it finds.
<RequinB4> Elvis85 - yep
<demortes> rattts - sudo apt-get install vlc
<Amendt> yes
<Some_Person> How can I set permissions for a whole set of folders?
<cthulfuego> Use the -R flag to chmod. Use with care!
<genii> chmod -R <whatever permissions here> /dir
<h1st0> Wow 8B/s of ubuntu server wtf.
<demortes> Yes, chmod -R 777 / is bad
<Some_Person> thanks
<cthulfuego> demortes: Not half as bad as chmod -R 000 /
<Amendt> what is that firefox plugin that allows me to load websites only designed for IE?
<genii> demortes: sudo chmod -R -x /    is worse
<demortes> cthulfuego Touche....
<demortes> and genii
<defrysk> Amendt, probably a user-agent plugin or something
<chilli_> what is a good programing program C
<cthulfuego> Mind you, it *is* nice and secure ;-)
<sproingie> chilli_: the linux kernel :)
 * genii thinks chilli_ has C on the brain tonight
<h1st0> chilli_: vim or any text editor
<demortes> cthulfuego - The only secure box is one you don't use :P
<Amendt> defrysk i tryed searching for emulate
<StoneNote> c is a good language to program c in
<Amendt> nothing
<chilli_> ok
<h1st0> demortes: not necessarily.  basically the only secure box is offline. and not used.
<Dr_Willis> basskozz still trying to get a full desktop on xming?
<cthulfuego> demortes: I don't use windows, does that make windows secure? ;-)
<chilli_> im trying 2 get ecere
<sproingie> StoneNote: i disagree, i like to write prolog in c.  setjmp/longjmp are my friends!
 * sproingie eyes himself warily
<cthulfuego> chilli_: http://groups.google.com/group/CppForum/browse_thread/thread/3a40f9ad4314b9f9
<defrysk> Amendt, look here https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:1
<StoneNote> sproingie, at least you didn't say you like to write your C in COBOL
<chilli_> ok
<RiXtEr> Amendt: is it ietabs ?
<Dr_Willis> basskozz if so - i did it using the xdmcp feature - i had to enable it in kdm, (or gdm if you use that) info on kdm = http://klomdark.servebeer.com:8081/MessageBase2/ReadMessage.aspx?MsgNum=1967
<RiXtEr> Amendt: if it is that plugin actually uses ie.
<demortes> IE installable and useable under wine?
<RiXtEr> I doubt it.
<cthulfuego> IE6 yes
<Amendt> it is not ie tabs too many firefox pluggins
<Dr_Willis> demortes thers is a ie4wine web site/prog/tool i recall..never used it.
<demortes> Dr_Willis hehe, don't know the use, but that's interesting
<sproingie> StoneNote: i've often heard cobol would be better if it allowed profanity as reserved words.  F**ING OUTPUT RECORDS ARE F***ING STANDARD.
<RiXtEr> Unless you hack ie7 with the fixed dll it will ask you for the stupid microsoft authenication crap
<Dr_Willis> demortes to see how well you can get infected i guess...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<StoneNote> IEs4Linux http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<cthulfuego> chilli_: ##c might be of more use
<demortes> Dr_Willis Heh. Just need to download the plugin to allow Firefox to change it's UserAgent
<defrysk> demortes, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page has some info to set up explorer with a script
<demortes> defrysk - At work, not gonna try it now :P
<StoneNote> sproingie, heh. I've coded it.  you mean F**ING LABELS ARE F***ING STANDARD.
<defrysk> demortes, omg :s I created a monster
<sproingie> StoneNote: oh F***, you're right
<chilli_> oik
<demortes> defrysk Nah, on Windoz I still use Firefox and THunderbird
<chico_cam> hola alguna girl to speak with my
<sproingie> with your ....
<chico_cam> si.yes
<c0Ld> has anyone ever gotten networking/internet access to work with slackware in virtualbox before?
<Amendt> thanks defrysk and others!          IE View Lite          by Grayson Mixon     should work
<chico_cam> in private please
<Jimdb> anyone been able to get the firefox 3 beta installed on ubuntu?
<Csaba> Dr_Willis.. i got Firefox3 running
<tarelerulz> Well, my new HP Pavilion dv6604cl I play to watch avi ,watch dvd and download movies etc
<jamiejackson> trying to record while playing in audacity, but playback stutters. anybody have tips on what to try/where to go next?
<Jimdb> i get error messages in the script.
<Shahar> jamiejackson: what are your load averages while doing this?
<jamiejackson> Shahar: hmm, you mean cpu load?
<Shahar> jamiejackson: yep
<Shahar> Jimdb: if you really want to run the firefox beta, compile it from source
<Shahar> but I advise against
<MFen> hi!
<defrysk> Shahar, you can just download the binaries too
<MFen> how do i change the default actions for things that launch apps? in particular media programs
<CaRtz> hi, do people usually prefer ubuntu than slax?
<MFen> for example, a blank disc launches serpentine, a disk with music launches sound juicer
<Shahar> CaRtz: isn't slax a livecd?
<MFen> i want to change those default choices, or at least stop any app from launching
<jamiejackson> Shahar: That doesn't seem to be the bottleneck. One core is at 55%, the other has little utilization.
<defrysk> CaRtz, /j #slax
<Jimdb> the installer script fails and really don't think it is approopriate these days to ask anyone to compile from source.
<tarelerulz> I am still lost as to how much  swap should be . I have  1gb of ram. So what should the swap be
<CaRtz> ok
<Shahar> Jimdb: It's always appropriate to ask people to compile from source.
<defrysk> tarelerulz, if you have the space 2 gigs
<Shahar> tarelerulz, tradition has always been ram*2
<Jimdb> shahar:  no, it is inappropriate, and always has been, but much more offensive to ask them to in this day and age.
<Shahar> Jimdb: that's a load of crap. It's also not an argument.
<Jimdb> shahar:  i guess I should ask you to assemble your own refridgerater or your own tv
<tarelerulz> thannks all, I will read up on it and it sucks I can all ways reinstall ubuntu . The fun of all Linux .  Or the best is when something don't work haha
<Shahar> CaRtz: IIRC slax is a livecd distribution, which makes it incomperable to ubuntu
<MFen> so nobody knows how to change the default apps? stop serpentine/sound juicer from launching?
<sproingie> gentoo is over that-a-way.
<Shahar> Jimdb: I would much prefer a fridge or a tv that would come as a kit, that way I would know how to fix it if something went wrong
<Shahar> or at least have a much better idea
<sproingie> Shahar: if you want gentoo you know where to find it
<bazhang> MFen: install the ones you want and map the apps to the various items you want to launch
<Shahar> sproingie: yeah I do, but when I want to install a single piece of software in beta then I know where to download the source.
<Jimdb> shahar:  that's fine for you, but you don't ask most people to assemble their own TV or refrig.   You get the point.  You just don't ask people to compile any more because it is inappropriate and often offensive to request it.
<MFen> bazhang: i already have installed the ones i want. mapping the apps is the hard part
<sproingie> incidentally the tradition of ram*2 is an artifact of linux's long-gone buddy allocator.  the correct answer to "how much swap" nowadays is "as much as you need"
<MFen> bazhang: i don't know what mechanism causes gnome to decide to launch some app when a cd goes in the drive
<Shahar> sproingie: I always wondered where that tradition came from
<Burlynn> MFen: some of what your looking for is under preferences -> removable drives and media
<Shahar> but 2*ram seems to be as good a guess as any
<MFen> Burlynn: aha!
<Cpudan80> Ok everyone
<sproingie> Shahar: it used to panic the kernel if you allocated less than 2x the system ram
<Cpudan80> I switched my gfx card driver to the propriety ATi driver, but now it won't display right
<Shahar> that's hilarious
<bazhang> MFen: a window should open up and prompt you to choose an option--is not configure an option as well?
<Cpudan80> I switched it back to the previous setting, but I cant get it to stick...
<buttercups> MFen, Alt+F2, gnome-control-center,Removable drives,Multimedia
<sproingie> Shahar: that was a bug fixed long ago, but it sorta persists as a myth that it's more efficient at certain sizes, etc
<MFen> buttercups, Burlynn: thanks, that was it
<Cpudan80> It stays at Generic Vesa
<Shahar> sproingie: I mean, at 4gb it's kind of unnecessary to have a swap, but with 500 gb hard disks spinning at 15k rpms etc, there's no real reason not to have 8gb
<Cpudan80> If anyone has any ideas... they are much appreciated !
<darkentity> are they planning on making kiba dock look a little like apples stacks?  where could i email to recommend this to them
<sproingie> Shahar: sure, but only if you're actually going to use that 8G
<ere4si> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CrazyPoultry> i just installed ubuntu-desktop from a kubuntu 7.10 install, i'm trying to setup compiz , from preferences > appearance trying to enable the custom option i get the error "The Composite extension is not available", any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated
<darkentity> nevermind i got it
<Shahar> Cpudan80: worst case, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the line that says "Driver "vesa"" and change it to rage128 or whatever
<bazhang> CrazyPoultry: do you have ccsm installed?
<Cpudan80> Shahar: I have a backup of the file
<Cpudan80> I might restore it
<Shahar> that might be best
<Shahar> but read that help page
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: the settings manager?
<sproingie> i had to install xserver-xgl by hand to get compiz to work.  maybe it's an ati thing
<Cpudan80> Shahar: It's a laptop --- I dont think the drivers support my model
<Shahar> ATI's drivers have always been flaky
<Cpudan80> The good news is it's fixed anyway
<MFen> thanks, #ubuntu
<sproingie> er install by hand meaning install it myself, not compile (that'd be insane)
<bazhang> CrazyPoultry: yes the compizconfig-settings-manager called advanced desktop effects manager I believe
<danny> Can anybody help me get an emerald theme working how do i enable it?
<Shahar> Cpudan80: the rumor is that they support all cards
<Nicark> hey guys. is there a tool i can change a partition with linux to resize it so i can create another partition?
<Shahar> nvidia now has 2 sets I think
<Cpudan80> Note to self: Do not ever mess around in the screens/gfx window
<jamiejackson> trying to record while playing in audacity, but playback stutters. dual core processor has one core at 55%, so that doesn't seem to be the bottleneck. anybody have tips on what to try/where to go next?
<brinker> Okay. I'm working on someone else's 7.10 install. They managed to totally bone their ATI drivers. How do I restore them to the version that was on the CD?
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: yea it's installed
<int86> CAn somebody help me installing Nvidia 5200
<Shahar> one for old cards and one for new cards
<sproingie> danny: run emerald --replace
<bazhang> danny: alt f2 emerald --replace
<Cpudan80> Shahar: Well... ehh I'd rather not mess with anymore lol
<sproingie> i found emerald's themes pretty buggy
<sproingie> window decorations disappearing all over the place
<bazhang> CrazyPoultry: did you alt f2 compiz --replace?
<demortes> int86 - What do you need?
<brinker> How do you reinstall the ATI drivers?
<mrkawfee> anyone have a suggestion as to how i might capture a video of all the cool things my compiz does without a capture card or a video camera?  I want to make a short video clip of some kind.
<darkentity> gtkdesktop
<buttercups> brinker, was this ati driver installed using the restricted driver manager?
<h1st0> mrkawfee: there are plenty of apps.
<darkentity> gtk record my desktop
<darkentity> go to add and remove and search for it
<int86> demortes when I switch to 5200 display , booting stop at progress bar page
<h1st0> mrkawfee: perhaps you might want to use the one people use for screencasts?
<brinker> buttercups: Frankly, I have not even the slightest clue. It's whatever was set up by default off the CD install.
<mrkawfee> havent heard of it, but i am listening... :)
<darkentity> click applications
<brinker> Not my laptop, unfortunately, so I'm not entirely sure what happened.
<rattts> anyone use netscan for windows?
<darkentity> add/remove
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: "Checking for Xgl: not present.  No whitelisted driver found aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity " was the result, sorry if this is something stupid i mised still new to linux in general
<darkentity> type in gtk
<darkentity> and scroll to find gtk record my desktop
<h1st0> mrkawfee: xvidcap istanbul etc... all should work
<bazhang> CrazyPoultry: which video card? you may need to install the correct driver
<mrkawfee> cool, thanks for the tip...i'm checkin into it now....
<CMCDragonkai> Hey, has anyone found flash support in Mozilla for Ubuntu 64 bit?
<bazhang> rattts: you could ask in ##windows
<Some_Person> How do I make another user account with the exact same settings for every single app as mine?
<buttercups> brinker, simply un checking the box in the restricted driver manager will do
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: Ati
<darkentity> cool...it saves the output to .ogg format
<rattts> anyone use kismet or anything like that to retrieve wep passwords?
<bazhang> CrazyPoultry: which one?
<int86> demortes: somebody told me to reconfigure the xorg, but how to do that, will I have to download nvidiadrivers too
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: not sure tbh
<brinker> buttercups: Just checked, there's nothing listed in the restricted manager.
<Csaba> i had nvidia issues, someone from here suggested i try envy
<darkentity> ubuntu is so cool i got my whole desktop to look like leopard osx
<defrysk> Csaba, dont advise envy here
<Csaba> fair enuff
<bazhang> Csaba: no need for it, may break your machine
<darkentity> i dont get optimal refresh rate too on my nvidia card i have a 7800 gp
<defrysk> !worksforme | Csaba
<ubotu> Csaba: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<xwinders> what's wrong with envy? worked for me
<Zippy111> Hi guys back again, just wanna say 2 things, 1 thanks I got my wireless working, 2 last prob, how do i get my graphics working? it says ATI accelerated graphics driver is in the restricted drivers section I have followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but it hasnt worked for me, any ideas guys?
<darkentity> and i get like 60hz max
<darkentity> i wanna get 75hz minimum
<darkentity> but i dont know how to
<defrysk> !worksforme > xwinders
<abhi> how do i enable the expose feature on compiz in gutsy? i like compiz on gutsy otherwise. it's neat. the cube was too much eye candy
<abhi> but the horizontal desktop switcher is practical
<crdlb> abhi: shift+alt+up
<bazhang> abhi: it's the scale plugin
<buttercups> brinker, reconfigure your x, choose ati for driver, make sure xorg-driver-fglrx is not installed in Synaptic
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: mobility radeon x600 sorry took a min to remember
<darkentity> exposure??
<Zippy111> anyone? just a quick pointer uin the direction will do! :)
<bazhang> CrazyPoultry: have you enabled the restricted drivers?
<xwinders> defrysk: so it doesn't work for everybody then?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <abhi>: superlogo+e
<bazhang> err installed
<abhi> bazhang: how do i enable the scale when i go to the corner of the screen?
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: yes
<demortes> Zippy111 Update your sources, especially enable universe.
<abhi> bazhang: how do i do a ZOOM?
<Zippy111> it says its already updated mate
<bazhang> abhi: under keybindings--click the plugin and then choose keybindings then choose the corner you want
<darkentity> superlogo+ mouse wheel
<demortes> Zippy111 Than I'm tapped out :P
<Zippy111> lol cool, thanks anyway dude
<darkentity> one of the best features i think of beryl is that zoom
<defrysk> xwinders, no it does not and it can break systems
<brinker> buttercups: Now how do I reconfigure X?
<sproingie> is there a real expose-like plugin for compiz, i.e. one that actually reduces the windows to be visible instead of zoomed out?
<abhi> bazhang: whereis keybindings?
<Some_Person> How do I duplicate a user account so it has the exact same settings for everything as mine does?
<darkentity> u wanna fade the windows out sproingie?
<bazhang> abhi: you need to have ccsm installed
<buttercups> brinker, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abhi> ccsm? why don't u guys just bundle it by default. it'll save lot of trouble
<crdlb> sproingie: huh?
<crdlb> sproingie: scale is expose almost exactly
<sproingie> darkentity: expose on the mac shrinks the windows til they don't overlap.  the expose feature in compiz just zooms out
<joanki> i'm trying to oplay a dvd, but it's not working - which software should i use?
<sproingie> crdlb: hm, i'll try that one
<crdlb> sproingie: there's an organic layout mode for scale but it's broken right now so it's not included by default
<darkentity> oh i see
<crdlb> sproingie: I think you're using "Expo" :)
<anow> I'm running dual screen, and the screen is making me pan around to beable to see anything.
<anow> any ideas?
<crdlb> which is unrelated
<Zippy111> anyone know how i can enable xorg-driver-fglrx
<sproingie> crdlb: yeah that.  which is a kind of uninteresting plugin
<silencer666> Is Ubuntu recommended for "normal consumers" like myself?
<bazhang> yes indeed
<anow> I'm running dual screen, and the screen is making me pan around to beable to see anything. Any Ideas?
<crdlb> sproingie: it's more like "Spaces" on OS X
<xwinders> defrysk: after trying everything else envy kept me from reverting back to FC
<darkentity> oh true i want to learn how to do that where i can get all my windows to pane out
<darkentity> in equal boxes
<demortes> silencer666 - Dell sells computers with Ubuntu on them, I think you'll be safe :)
<caligarn1037> silencer666: what do you want out of ubuntu?
<darkentity> i think compiz has that feature
<anow> ...
<joanki> i'm trying to oplay a dvd, but it's not working - which software should i use?
<joanki> can anyone please just telll me which software to use?
<darkentity> try mplayer
<darkentity> joanki
<darkentity> mplayer
<brinker> buttercups: Okay, I hope this is going to work now. Gonna do a restart here.
<joanki> totem mplayer?
<danny> How do i install a splash screen on ubuntu 7.10
<crdlb> darkentity: if you're using compiz now, press shift+alt+up
<darkentity> joanki
<Some_Person> danny: it comes with one
<joanki> how do i get the right plugins?
<darkentity> thanks some person
<joanki> it says it cannot play it because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc
<darkentity> works beautifully
<sproingie> oh hey scale is exactly it.  now i wish i had buttons 6 and 7 working on my mouse, i'd activate it with that
<danny> Some_Person: comes with one of what?
<caligarn1037> libdvd?
<darkentity> joanki
<darkentity> do this
<joanki> k
<darkentity> go to add/remove
<Some_Person> danny: it comes with a splash screen
<danny> Some_Person, i want to install my own
<darkentity> make sure that tab says all applications
<joanki> im there
<darkentity> and type gstreamer
<Some_Person> danny: then make your own usplash theme
<darkentity> they have 1 star as popularity
<darkentity> try to install all of them
<Some_Person> !usplash | danny
<ubotu> danny: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<joanki> k
<darkentity> if that dont work then type in mplayer
<darkentity> install that
<darkentity> that should work
<darkentity> but try gstreamer first
<int86> demortes: you there
<int86> can somebody help me in installing nvidia 5200 card
<Csaba> i got mplayer and totem, why dont they display menus?
<Zippy111> Anyone please, i just wanna go bed but i cant unless i get this done
<darkentity> it should install when u first run ubuntu
<darkentity> or did u just added that card int86?
<bazhang> joanki: you might want to enable the medibuntu.org repositories to play that dvd instructions can be found at the site
<darkentity> if u just did then go to add/remove type in nvidia and install nvidia card driver
<Zippy111> how can i enable xorg-driver-fglrx
<Zippy111>  :o
<demortes> darkentity - I believe the restricted driver manager is best...
<joanki> darkentity, so then after getting all that gstreamer stuff, i should be able to play it in mplayter?
<joanki> honestly it's been a lot of work switching to ubuntu
<joanki> i always feel like everything is disabled
<Csaba> what happens if it has CSS?
<Zippy111> Nvm thanks anyway
<Some_Person> How do I duplicate my user account
<anow> My Screen is zoomed in, and I have to pan around by moving my mouse to the sides of the screen, how do I fix this?
<Cpudan80> Im trying to install ATIs third party driver
<int86> darkentity: yep i just added the card
<bazhang> joanki: a physical dvd? I believe you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<joanki> how do i get that bazhang?
<darkentity> joanki
<Cpudan80> But ehh - it doesn't show up in restricted drivers -- should I follow the edgy instructions ?
<darkentity> it'll be better believe me
<Cpudan80> from the !ati factoid
<darkentity> u dont have to worry about dreaded viruses like windows
<joanki> CRAP!
<caligarn1037> vlc should be able to use menus if you download the libdvdcss2 liibrary from synaptic
<joanki> it still doesn't play in mplayer
<anow> ...
<Cpudan80> It says to follow the edgy directions if something goes wrong....
<demortes> darkentity - yet
<darkentity> did u install all the gstreamer things
<joanki> yes i did
<bazhang> joanki: try darkentity's way, and if that is not successful then check out medibuntu.org
<joanki> bazhang, can you help me get that thing you're talking about?
<darkentity> ur right demortes
<caligarn1037> joanki: just grab libdvdcss2 from syanptic
<joanki> how caligarn1037
<joanki> please help me i'm so sick of this
<anow> Is there a reason everyone is ignoring me? I have a few friends who had the same problem and switched back to windows cus of it.
<ganeshhegde> how to set emerald as window decorator?
<darkentity> joanie go to system
<bazhang> joanki: medibuntu.org is a website--take a look there
<joanki> i just wanta do  my yoga video before i go to sleep
<caligarn1037> joanki: go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package manager
<joanki> k caligarn
<joanki> caligarn1037,
<caligarn1037> joanki: and search for libdvdcss2
<darkentity> nah just use synapic
<darkentity> its better
<caligarn1037> joanki: and download it
<darkentity> i think
<darkentity> true
<joanki> doing it now
<caligarn1037> joanki: and then use vlc...select open DVD (menus) and it should work
<caligarn1037> joanki: sweet
<anow> My Screen is zoomed in, and I have to pan around by moving my mouse to the sides of the screen, how do I fix this?
<caligarn1037> super-button 1
<joanki> nothing happens when i do that caligarn1037
<caligarn1037> anowsuper-button + 1
<joanki> freak
<anow> wat?
<caligarn1037> joanki: have you opened up vlc player?
<darkentity> the windows logo button
<darkentity> and 1
<ganeshhegde> caligarn1037:how to set emerald as window decorator?
<anow> not doing anything
<joanki> caligarn1037, when i search for it,
<joanki> do i look in name?
<darkentity> what if u dont have the windows button on ur keyboard then what?
<Csaba> i cant find libdvdcss2 , do i add repositories? for mediabuntu?
<caligarn1037> Csaba: hm...
<bazhang> Csaba: yup
<joanki> i can't find it either caligarn1037 Csaba
<rattts> i have 2 comps, both connected to a wireless router, one comp has shared folders, how can i access this comp or at least see it using ubuntu?
<caligarn1037> Csaba: let me check
<joanki> i am SO sick of my frekaing ubuntu
<joanki> sorry
<bazhang> it's medibuntu.org Csaba
<caligarn1037> joanki: yah it's in the medibunut repositories
<anow> caligarn1037: its not doing anything.
<joanki> it doesn't find it
<rattts> i have 2 comps, both connected to a wireless router, one comp has shared folders, how can i access this comp or at least see it using ubuntu?
<buttercups> Csaba, you can use Medibuntu or just , sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<defrysk> joanki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<caligarn1037> anow: okay..go to Advanced Desktop Settings and check out the setting for Zoom
<caligarn1037> hmm....
<joanki> is there just a way to install from sudo apt-get install?
<joanki> GOD
<caligarn1037> joanki: let me check
<darkentity> hey
<caligarn1037> sorry man...
<darkentity> jonaie
<defrysk> joanki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<anow> Advanced Desktop Settings would be where? caligarn1037
<bazhang> joanki: yes, but you need to a repository
<joanki> sorry
<darkentity> did u right click on the dvd and click open with mplayer??
<bazhang> err enable
<taz_> hi guys.. why it not work with desktop cube ?
<caligarn1037> joanki: do you already have the medibunutu repository in?
<joanki> there's no option to do that, darkentity
<demortes> taz_ - got four desktops? Did you specify it in the Desktop Effects?
<joanki> i don't know caligarn
<joanki> how do i get it
<defrysk> joanki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ganeshhegde> defrysk:how to set emerald as window decorator?
<taz_> how ?
<caligarn1037> okay...here we go...go into the software sources...
<caligarn1037> and add this...
<bazhang> taz_: you need to install ccsm, then go to general in that settings manager and choose from general horizontal virtual desktops--set it to four
<joanki> i'm annoyed i downloaded all those gstreamer thingies
<joanki> sorry i dont meant to be crabby
<joanki> tired after thanksgiving and i really need to do my yoga video and everything on ubuntu has been crapping out
<taz_> where that  ccsm?
<bazhang> joanki: best to be a bit patient, not much more now
<caligarn1037> joanki: yah...i agree with bazhang. i think we're almost there
<bazhang> taz_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz
<joanki> where do i find software sources?
<joanki> that was for you, caligarn1037
<ganeshhegde> bazhang:how to set emerald as window decorator?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> joanki: just put the dvd in let it come to desktop/right click and open with vlc.
<caligarn1037> joanki: under Administration...same place as the Synaptic
<taz_> u mean compizconfig setting manger?
<joanki> it doesn't WORK Ubuntu_Rocks
<bazhang> ganeshhegde: do you have emerald installed?
<joanki> VLC CRASHES when i open it
<ganeshhegde> ya..
<caligarn1037> Ubuntu_Rocks: he doesn't have libdvdcss2 yet. so VLC isn't reacting correctly
<joanki> in there
<RequinB4> how can i connect to my desktop via vnc? i've done the remote desktop thing, now i'm trying to connect from my XP box
<RequinB4> I have VNC viewer installed
<bazhang> ganeshhegde: alt f2 emerald --replace
<caligarn1037> joanki: okkay...go to third-party
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Interesting..the only media I loaded was vlc and everything works 4 me.
<joanki> SHE doesn't have it
<joanki>  but that's ok
<harold> #calmcove
<ganeshhegde> ya...thanx  bazhang:
<joanki> caligarn1037, how can i get it plesae??
<caligarn1037> joanki: and add "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/"
<bazhang> ganeshhegde: no worries :}
<joanki> how do i do that caligarn???
<joanki> where
<caligarn1037> okay are you in Third-part software
<caligarn1037> click add
<joanki> i'm in synaptic package manager
<joanki> and there is no add button
<caligarn1037> and then type in "deb htt://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free"
<taz_> bazhang ....i did already after what
<caligarn1037> no. no...not in synaptic...but you'lll find "software sources " in the same menu....with Adminsitration....
<caligarn1037> sorry
<caligarn1037> i misled you briefly
<bazhang> taz_: you installed those? now try alt f2 compiz --replace
<shortcakes> hiya
<joanki> now i'm in add/remove applications
<joanki> is that where you meant???????
<caligarn1037> joanki: no
<taz_> ok bazhang
<joanki> ARRRR
<taz_> then what
<joanki> where
<caligarn1037> joanki: go to administrastion
<caligarn1037> and then scroll down to "software sources"
<bazhang> taz_: go to the settings manager and choose the general plugin
<ojk007> can someone help me, i cannot boot into my windows partition. Grub give me error 12. I have tried every partition all get error 12 for the standard windows grub entry.
<ojk007> should i have any partition flags set?
<shortcakes> I'm trying to reinstall a server which was running suse with gutsy, it was using software raid, when I try to delete the multidisk devices from the software raid tool in the ubuntu installer, it says it cant delete them
<caligarn1037> joanki: any luck
<caligarn1037> ?
<anow> caligarn1037: Zoom Desktop  was enabled, now disabled, but nothing is changing.
<bazhang> ojk007: windows partition is ntfs?
<caligarn1037> weird...
<joanki> what you told me ot type caligarn1037 is NOT working
<joanki> joanki: and add "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/"
<ojk007> bazhang: yes ntfs
<caligarn1037> anow: you should go to the #compiz-fusion irc channell...im no expert on compiz
<joanki> the +Add Source button is not highlighted
<silencer666> caligarn: I want to use Deluge on Ubuntu
<joanki> CRAP
<taz_> bazhang it  show compconfig now..
<anow> caligarn1037: should it have been enabled default, when I installed ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ntfs | ojk007
<ubotu> ojk007: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<joanki> is this basic thing really this ridiculous?
<joanki> i'm SO sorry for being a bit rude caligarn1037
<darkentity> yeah vlc works fine
<joanki> but this is NOT working
<darkentity> vlc media player works good
<caligarn1037> sorry
<caligarn1037> and then type in "deb htt://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free"
<joanki> what you told me to do is NOT working
<darkentity> install that and then choose to open dvd
<caligarn1037> this is what you want
<buttercups> caligarn1037, an easy way to install libdvdcss2, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<joanki> is tsays enter the complete APT line
<ojk007> no i cannot BOOT it. Grub gives me Error 12. I can view the Partition, cant boot into it
<bazhang> taz_: ok, you are in the advanced desktop settings manager? look for the general setting
<joanki> and what it is yo ugave me is NOT working
<joanki> i freaking just want my windows back
<shortcakes> anyone know why the ubuntu 7.10 server installer raid config util would not be able to delete raid1 multi disk devices from a previous suse install?
<caligarn1037> joanki: try what buttercups said
<shortcakes> says they are busy
<joanki> buttercups, in terminal?
<shortcakes> but they are not mounted
<buttercups> joanki, yes
<bazhang> shortcakes: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<joanki> ok
<Csaba> i got libdvdcss2 installed finally, cheers
<joanki> then do i run it in vlc?
<taz_> bazhang   genral options ?
<joanki> or mplayer?
<caligarn1037> joanki, is it working?
<shortcakes> bazhang: thanks
<darkentity> yeah
<caligarn1037> yah...try...
<darkentity> vlc try it
<bazhang> shortcakes: no worries :}
<anow> my super button isnt working = /
<darkentity> then choose open disc in vlc
<joanki> YES
<darkentity> it should work
<caligarn1037> yay!!!
<darkentity> bravo
<joanki> CRAP
<joanki> it CRASHED
<darkentity> lolol
<ojk007> can someone help me, i cannot BOOT into my windows partition. Grub give me error 12. I have tried every partition all get error 12 for the standard windows grub entry.
<caligarn1037> joanki: ugh...
<joanki> i mean seriously
<caligarn1037> joanki: i wonder what happened there.?
<joanki> i'm over my ubuntu
<darkentity> try rebooting i guess
<Soskel> ojk007: easy fix.. 1 sec
<bazhang> taz_: yup, now choose horizontal virtual desktops and set to four
<caligarn1037> yah...good idea
<ediktus> I download da WIne, but still i cannot install online games
<ojk007> ty
<darkentity> ediktus
<caligarn1037> if only i could show you on synaptic...it'd work cleaner
<darkentity> wine wont work with any program
<darkentity> try virtual box
<darkentity> and emulate windows os system
<darkentity> but wine is for sorta small programs
<darkentity> i use it for keygens
<Shahar> wine works great with starcraft
<Shahar> and some other things
<darkentity> i see
<bazhang> darkentity: that talk is not welcome here
<taz_> tab  desktop size ,,,, vertical virtual size ??
<Shahar> but why anyone would need a windows program that isn't called "starcraft" I wouldn't know
<darkentity> what do u mean bazhang
<bazhang> taz_: horizontal
<caligarn1037> anow: any luck...on #compiz-fusion?
<Shahar> darkentity: they pretend not to like hax0rs
<Soskel> ojk007: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<caligarn1037> joanki: still around man?
<bazhang> !piracy | darkentity
<darkentity> oh i see
<ubotu> darkentity: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ojk007> thanks soskel
<darkentity> legal keygens
<caligarn1037> joanki: probably rebooting...
<joanki> YES
<joanki> and this thing sucks
<darkentity> not illegal ones
<Sopor> Hi there.
<joanki> do i NEED to reboot????
<joanki> sorry but i'm pissed
<darkentity> u could try it
<joanki> ubuntu has screwed up my whole system
<caligarn1037> joanki: it might help...
<joanki> alright
<caligarn1037> are you on a dual-boot?
<bazhang> joanki: I can get you up and running if you just calm down a bit
<Sopor> What is his problem?
<Flannel> joanki: You dont need to reboot unless you've updated your kernel.
<caligarn1037> darkentity: im praying for joanki
<taz_> bazhang  yes horizontal virtual size
<darkentity> true she could've restarted X
<bazhang> taz_: set to four
<taz_> ok
<darkentity> but i always do a full reboot anyway
<kevin__> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<taz_> bazhang i did set 4
<bazhang> taz_: now check 3d cube and rotate cube plugins
<ratts> hi, im reading something for a shortcut and it says ctrl+super+c    what is the super button?
<taz_> go back front of compizconfig to see cube and rotate cube ??
<darkentity> ratts
<Csaba> so do any dvd players play menus or just revert to title1 and play from there
<caligarn1037> ratts: the button that has the windows logo on it
<bazhang> ratts: the windows button
<DGL> Good morning.  I am a bit of a newbie and have run into a problem with Gutsy and audio.  It says "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." however, I can't find any multimedia settings.  HELP!
<ratts> thanx
<caligarn1037> uh oh guys...gotta run...
<caligarn1037> later
<Hadeshorn> Hi all, im trying to install debhelper but its saying the package doesnt exist
<darkentity> windows logo button
<King-Delta> Csaba: vlc player will play menus
<bazhang> taz_: yes go back to the main settings manager window and check those plugins (put a check in their boxes)
<taz_> bazhang i did mark on desktop cube and rotate cube
<Hadeshorn> Package debhelper is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Hadeshorn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Hadeshorn> is only available from another source
<Hadeshorn> E: Package debhelper has no installation candidate
<Hadeshorn> anyone?
<AdemoS> if anyone sees Pelo, tell him his xserver advice saved me a lot of time, and thanks
<AdemoS> later all
<bazhang> taz_: ok, now try alt control arrow
<Hadeshorn> this is the first time this has given me an error, usually it just installs fine
<taz_> bazhang stand by ok
<ratts> another question...i see many compiz and beryl themes on a website. all of them say to open beryl manager to install them; however, i have compiz manager. how do i install them?
<taz_> bazhang  nothing change only desk 1 and 2 at all
<bazhang> taz_: did you alt f2 compiz --replace?
<Csaba> king-delta, cheers VLC works great
<bazhang> ratts: that is not a good place to go or way to install--best to get the plugins from the software repositories
<King-Delta> Csaba: :) cool
<Rencore_> i use a laptop with a usb mouse and sometimes i take the usb out when i am moving the laptop but when i put it back in it doesnt recognize the mouse so i need to reboot is there a way to fix this
<Sopor> ratts : Try to move files with your mouse and put them into the " bery manager" window ?
<taz_> yes
<Shahar> Rencore_: do you have hotplug installed?
<Soskel> why do people need help with ubuntu at 1:11 am??
<Sopor> a copy/paste..
<Hadeshorn> anyone else have loads of problems with gutsy?
<Hadeshorn> feisty seemed to work better
<Rencore_> Shahar, what is hotplug?
<ojk007> im in australia :p
<Shahar> Soskel: it's only 1:11 am EST
<anarcat> hello
<Soskel> oh
<anarcat> only 1am :)
<Rencore_> Hadeshorn, it crashes a lot
<bazhang> taz_: you need to check the keybindings for rotate cube (under the plugin setting)
<ojk007> its 1.30pm over here :p
<ediktus> is theres any applications how can  i install online games?
<Hadeshorn> Rencore: Gutsy?
<Rencore_> Hadeshorn, yes
<Shahar> Rencore_: it's a program that detects usb things being plugged in
<chilli_> what is the best linux distro
<DGL> I am in EST, I wonder if I should ask for help at a different time.
<Shahar> make sure it's running
<chilli_> what is the best linux distro
<taz_> ok let me check ok
<chilli_> what is the best linux distro
<Hadeshorn> Im seriously considering going back to feisty
<Shahar> chilli_: ubuntu
<bitfrost> Hi
<anarcat> hey i've got this weird bug here where the last character of the essid gets stripped out (on wifi connections, on a r818x driver)
<Sopor> ediktus, What kind of game ?
<bazhang> chilli_: stop it
<anarcat> anyone seen this?
<Rencore_> s
<Hadeshorn> gutsy is giving me grief over my video card
<Csaba> king-delta, VLC puts totem and mplayer to shame
<King-Delta> Csaba I even use it to play my movies on Vi$ta too
<darkentity> it does
<Sopor> Csaba : I disagree. I used VLC before, but there still are codecs that cannot read. As the rmvb.
<darkentity> i remmeber my dvd use to work with just totem player
<Soskel> chilli_: Linux Mint by far
<darkentity> dont know what happened
<Csaba> ahh damm it
<Sopor> So, i use mplayer since.
<darkentity> i just install all three lol
<Sopor> Lol
<Shahar> it's not like disk space is expensive
<taz_> i see it mark in the box already?
<Csaba> i got all 3, was hoping for a 1 app solution
<Soskel> I love freenode  at night, it's much more quite
<ediktus> online games
<bazhang> taz_: control alt left arrow does nothing?
<Shahar> so you can queue up all your porn in one playlist?
<nephlim> hey gang
<taz_> nothing
<caligarn1037> darkentity: did joanki come back?
<Sopor> I think you should install only one. If you don't use rmvb or commercial codec, you can use vlc. And if you do, try mPlayer with w32codec, ffmpeg, and so on.
<taz_> just desk 1 and 2 at all
<Sopor> And.. VLC can read dvds
<Sopor> Either mplayer do.
<ratts> how do i make my background transparent?
<Hadeshorn> anyone familar with debhelper?
<nephlim> ratts, which application?
<ratts> compiz
<darkentity> yeah vlc does
<bazhang> taz_: you are able to shift between them and that's it? do you have the drivers installed for your video card that allow for 3d effects?
<darkentity> i thought all i needed was gstreamer plugins i dont know how it worked b4
<Csaba> ill keep all 3, diskspace is cheap :)
<chilli_> what is the best linux distro
<darkentity> ubuntu in my opnion
<Rencore_> all i can find is usbmgr in synaptic
<ediktus> can ubuntu also use in internet shop?
<bazhang> ratts: that would be in the rotate cube or 3d cube settings iirc
<Rencore_> no hotplug
<Soskel> chilli_: Linux Mint by far
<Xenguy> chilli_: debian =)
<ganeshhegde> bazhang: how to change sise of title bar of all windows?
<badkitty_> chilli_: It all depends on what you are using it for
<chilli_> #linux
<Sopor> Yeah. gstreamer should do only one big package.. That's pretty heavy, install one, and one else, and one else....
<ganeshhegde> bazhang:size*
<darkentity> u mean to sell internet time??
<Soskel> anything but ubuntu
<chilli_> im going 2 start programing
<darkentity> i think it would be the best
<bazhang> chilli_: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkentity> in my opinion
<taz_> i see .. what require videocard 64 or128 ??
<chilli_> ok soz
<nephlim> ratts, hmm, what is it specifically in the compiz desktop enviroment that you want to make transparent
<Rencore_> Shahar, i cant find hotpug
<darkentity> u woudlnt have to worry so much about viruses but u do have to worry about crashes
<Rencore_> Shahar, i cant find hotplug
<darkentity> and other mix ups
<bazhang> ganeshhegde: which windows?
<Hadeshorn> Debhelper anyone?
<Hadeshorn> debhelper seems to have vanished from the repos!
<Soskel> chillli_ is going to be the next Mark Shuttleworth everyone@
<bazhang> !info debhelper
<ubotu> debhelper: helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.51ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 513 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<ganeshhegde>  bazhang:all window ..like a window when w open a folder
<bazhang> ganeshhegde: not sure there sorry :}
<darkentity> ubuntu is great i just wish it had more smarter features of a bigger os like windows or mac where u could browse ur photos and email it with one click like in windows live or have a cover flow type of display and such
<taz_> bazhang i think my videcard 32
<Xenguy> omfg
<Rencore_> i use a laptop with a usb mouse and sometimes i take the usb out when i am moving the laptop but when i put it back in it doesnt recognize the mouse so i need to reboot is there a way to fix this
<darkentity> things like that would blow those os's away
<bazhang> darkentity: you can do those things now
<Xenguy> die
<darkentity> cuz thats the big features of those os's when it comes to simple use u know
<Alien_Freak> what do I need to install to setup my wireless connection?  I just got ndiswrapper to see my wifi card...
<bazhang> taz_: not sure what you mean--your video card 32?
<darkentity> i havent been able to see that in ubuntu
<darkentity> when i send pics i always have to fire up evolution
<darkentity> and then attach
<Xenguy> darkentity: bye
<Sopor> Alien_Freak, What is your ubuntu's version? In feisty and gusty, you haven't to install anything.
<darkentity> bye
<bazhang> Xenguy: stop spamming
<darkentity> why do i have feeling im about to get booted lol
<Xenguy> bazhang: what exactly are you talking about?
<Alien_Freak> gutsy.. i think i found it.. one sec
<King-Delta> darkentity : lol
<chris_> I need help
<niuq> how can i enable telnet sessions?
<taz_> bazhang what about upgrade drivers install for 3d ???
<Sopor> Xenguy,  " omfg " " die ".. I think he talked about it
<Flannel> niuq: Why telnet?  use ssh
<Alien_Freak> Gutsy
<Rencore_> anyone?
<bazhang> taz_: what card do you have? the name, etc. and what driver for that card?
<niuq> Flannel: it's a practice
<ganeshhegde> taz_: how to change size of title bar of all windows?
<Alien_Freak> the ndiswrapper driver might not support wpa
<Sopor> Alien_Freak, click right on your network icon, in your starterbar
<Sopor> It does. : /
<Flannel> niuq: SSH is easy as install the openssh-server package.  And I strongly recommend it over telnet.
<_nix_> !ask | _nix_
<Alien_Freak> it's enabled
<Sopor> Have you got any visible network ?
<nomojo1> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from a USB jump drive?
<King-Delta> wb darkentity did u get the boot
<darkentity> i think so king delta
<darkentity> lol
<taz_> ganeshhegde  what do u mean ??
<darkentity> it just said connect reset by peer
<niuq> Flannel: i have to install telnet, it's like a homework
<bazhang> nomojo1: yes--check out pendrivelinux dot com
<chilli_> #linux
<taz_> ubuntu 7.10
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> hiiiiiiiii
<niuq> Flannel: i might use ssh for a real environment
<nomojo1> bazhang: thank you
<Sopor> Alien_Freak, Or maybe have you forgotten to press the " wireless" button on you keyboard ?
<Flannel> niuq: wait, telnet server? or telnet client?
<CrazyPoultry> ok i got compiz to work, but do i have to type compiz --replace at every login or am i missing something here?
<niuq> Flannel: client
<bazhang> nomojo1: no worries :}
<Xenguy> Sopor: you know what? fuck you, fuck ubuntu, and fuck the ridiculous political correctness on this channel - censor that :P
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> hiiiiiiiiiii
<Flannel> niuq: Oh.  Its already installed.  telnet.
<Alien_Freak> desktop.. no button
 * Xenguy waits for it...
<Sopor> Xenguy, Lol. ( :
<Xenguy> bye
<niuq> Flannel: and server?
<darkentity> i dont know why its been rebootin in xchat... i think its cuz i need to install the driver for this os but its complicated it talks about either patching the kernal or recomplying the kernal which i have no idea how to do i dont even know if i have a kernal lol
<Sopor> Kilécon.
<Csaba> going back to rmvb, what do i need?
<bazhang> CrazyPoultry: does it not stick between reboots?
 * _nix_ thinks Xenguy was funny
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: nope :(
<bazhang> Csaba: real player
<linux_user400354> I edited xorg.conf earlier.  I have two GPUs.  One is integrated and other is a APG ATI Radeon card.  My xorg Screen section is listing 'device' intel.  Which will not startx.  How do I change that to match my ATI card?
<Flannel> niuq: uh, I guess.... telnetd.  Its in universe.
<Csaba> i cant use real player codecs in mplayer?
<nomojo1> bazhang: can I use the pendrive to install a copy onto my computer?
<nephlim> what's the best way to make a smb share that has read/write but no user authorization
<niuq> Flannel: thanks
<Sopor> Alien_Freak, Hum, click right on your starterbar and add "network monitor", if there is.
<klaxian> hello.  i have a machine running gutsy and the load average is 0.5 consistently, but the processor is 100% idle...any ideas?
<nephlim> smb.config i'm good with, it's making the folder with such perms
<bazhang> nomojo1: yes, or to boot from either one
<taz_> my videocard  nvidia graphic  geforces2 mx//mx 400 32mb
<nomojo1> cool
<Sopor> In french it's " moniteur reseau ". dunno the exact name in english
<bazhang> taz_: what driver do you have installed for that?
<taz_> no
<ganeshhegde> taz_:i mean how to change the size of title bar of all windows(the bar which we press and hold to move around...)
<alch3mist> hi does anyone knows a good audio player based on xine that resembles rhythmbox... rhythmbox is nice very intuitive simple to use very user friendly but i don't like the fact that it is base on gstreamer. Amarok are good but it is cluttered unlike rhythmbox which is very easy to use. Does anyone knows xine base audio manager/player like rhythmbox's philosophy but based on xine?
<klaxian> does anyone know why my system load is 0.5 with a 100% idle processor?
<_nix_> amarok
<Sopor> why based on xine? : (
<nephlim> alch3mist, have you tried xmms?
<pyrak_> i just installed deluge
<Sopor> quodlibet !
<pyrak_> and i want to set ff to use it for torrent files
<Sopor> pyrak_, congratulation. Welcome XD
<Rencore_> i use a laptop with a usb mouse and sometimes i take the usb out when i am moving the laptop but when i put it back in it doesnt recognize the mouse so i need to reboot is there a way to fix this
<alch3mist> xmms is nice but i'm lookin for a "rhythmbox" likeness
<nephlim> alch3mist, i've had really good luck with that, and you can install a plugin for gkrellm
<nnnbags> i'm trying to apt-get remove a package that didn't install right, however its trying to stop the init script which isn't working, so i can't remove the package. how do i manually tell ubuntu that the daemon is stopped?
<nephlim> ah
<bazhang> latin Sopor :}
<pyrak_> Sopor, so here's what i can't figure out: where is the actual program located?
<darkentity> instead of rhytombox i use banshee
<darkentity> i dont know why they set rhytombox as default
<darkentity> i think banshee is the best
<alch3mist> banshee is gstreamer based.. i was lookin for a xine based
<pyrak_> amarok here, best audio player out there
<taz_> will download from internet for driver
<darkentity> synchronizes with the ipod perfectly
<darkentity> oh ok
<alch3mist> amarok is great but cluttered "I Love Gnome"
<bazhang> taz_: are you using a driver from the software repositories?
<Sopor> pyrak_ : try a "whereis firefox" in your terminal. And choose the right one ( :
<nnnbags> anyone? how to manually stop an init script? i used to use '/etc/init.d/<daemon> zap' in gentoo
<Alien_Freak> Sopor, my wifi doesn't support scanning of the network ... so it's likely it's just the wireless driver
<Sopor> bazhang, pwned xD How can you know?
<darkentity> my friend was able to record music off the radio channels in his mandriva os could u do that in one of ubuntus os?
<bazhang> Sopor: just a guess :}
<pieman> Ubuntu is not an OS.
<Alien_Freak> next question.... opengl libraries...   I see a libopengl for every language but C in my source list... anyone know which one i should be installing?
<pieman> Mandriva is not an OS.
<zachary> I love exaile music player. It is the most similar to Amarok but is GTK
<taz_> i lost it software..that why and www.nvidia.com and download
<pieman> They are distros.
<darkentity> sorry
<darkentity> distros
<_nix_> nnnbags: sometimes the init scripts can't stop something that was not started in the first place. try starting the daemon...
<pieman> And yes.
<tigran> Hey. When I go to 'Screens and Graphics' for my second screen (TV via S-Video), the 'Mirror default screen' is inactive. I was wondering how I can fix this.
<Sopor> Alien_Freak, dunno : /
<alch3mist> anyone knows a good xine based audio manager that resembles ryhtymbox?... "totem has xine based player" why can't they make a rhythmbox based on xine?
<bazhang> pieman: thanks for the clarification
<darkentity> how pieman
<pieman> You can record radio in almost any OS or distro.
<_nix_> I use mplayer -dumpaudio for that kind of stuff
<darkentity> cool nix
<darkentity> thanks
<Sopor> bazhang, Btw, I often use french word, and i remove a " e " to make the word " more english ".. That a typical french behavior xD
<alch3mist> MPlayer is nice but poor playlist manager... anyone?
<Alien_Freak> darkentity, most likely you can use the same application in mandriva as in Ubuntu
<cardc26> I just got a Lenovo L3000 Y410 notebook, I loaded up Gutsy onto it and upon bootup have no sound. I have attempted all manner of troubleshooting and have been pulling my hair out over this, are there any suggestions that could help me?
<bazhang> Sopor: hehe
<nnnbags> _nix_: no it is started, however the init script is trying to do something in /etc/ and it deleted the config file so its b0rked
<_nix_> smplayer I guess
<Sopor> bazhang, Do i speak very badly? : /
<taz_> bazhang .. what u think it will work with download ??
<Alien_Freak> or.. swap the two..
<zachary> darkentity, technically Ubuntu IS an OS.  It also IS a distribution
<_nix_> nnnbags: urmm.. would you like to go manual on that?
<alch3mist> "simplicity is beauty" ---> Gnome
<bazhang> Sopor: not at all Linux is the language here :}
<darkentity> i know zachary
<darkentity> technically it is
<nnnbags> _nix_: huh?
<ganeshhegde> nnnbags: how to change the size of title bar of all windows(the bar which we press and hold to move around...)
<Rencore_> i use a laptop with a usb mouse and sometimes i take the usb out when i am moving the laptop but when i put it back in it doesnt recognize the mouse so i need to reboot is there a way to fix this
<tigran> When I go to 'Screens and Graphics' for my second screen (TV via S-Video), the 'Mirror default screen' is inactive. I was wondering how I can fix this.
<ngabriel> anything i need to know for installing ubunto on a notebook system as opposed to a desktop system?  I've done the former dozens of times but never the latter.  On my notebook, it gets to a loading screen and then i just get a block screen forever
<bazhang> taz_: you may need to get the restricted manager for this card
<ngabriel> black screen rather
<Sopor> bazhang, 'cause if i do.. I'm the best studient in my classroom at college. So.. Imagine the worst xD
<nnnbags> ganeshhegde: err ... ?
<darkentity> why would they call it restricted manager
<Dr_5> hard drive problem...can anyone help?
<pyrak_> darkentity, when u say banshee synchronizes perfectly with ipod
<tigran> Dr_5 more specific
<Sopor> bazhang, Linux is an international language ( :
<bazhang> darkentity: software patents
<darkentity> yeah pyrak
<pyrak_> does that include re-encoding oggs?
<darkentity> i see
<ganeshhegde> nnnbags:change the size of title bar..
<pyrak_> also album art?
<alch3mist> banshe.. is based on mono which is buggy...
<darkentity> thank u for the clarification baz
<darkentity> hmmm
<darkentity> dont tink so pyrak
<darkentity> i never done that
<darkentity> not with oggs
<Sopor> ipod must be as the other mp3's players.
<nnnbags> ganeshhegde: errr, i dunno. why you asking me?
<zachary> darkentity, restricted drivers are those which are not open source.  In order to please the Open Source Purists Ubuntu makes clear which drivers do not follow the ideation.
<Sopor> Don't read oggs
<_nix_> nnnbags: theoritically you _can_ fix a script which can delete each and every file installed by the package bu that certainly would b0rk apt's database.. maybe trying something on the lines of re-installing the package and then removing it should work
<Sopor> So yeah, you must encoding ogg into mp3
<darkentity> ani see zacahry
<Dr_5> the hard drive often freeze for about 10-15 seconds...i run ubuntu 7.10..
<nnnbags> _nix_: the problem is it never installed right in the 1st place
<darkentity> u would have to use a converter i suppose
<nnnbags> _nix_: its half installed
<Sopor> Maybe one day.. We'll be able to listen ogg music in the street T_T
<darkentity> but yet again i dont know how to add photos and videos to my ipod from linux
<_nix_> nnnbags: apt gave you an error?
<darkentity> i havent found it on google yet
<darkentity> i havent searched for it yet i mean
<bazhang> ganeshhegde: have you taken a look at ubuntuforums.org? that is a very good source of info if you are not getting an answer here
<Sopor> darkentity, Try a copy/paste ?
<nnnbags> _nix_: i just need to know how to tell the init script that its stopped. there _must_ be any easy way to do this. other distros have 'zap' which manually sets the state to stopped
<darkentity> yeah but im not sure where to paste them too
<darkentity> lol
<darkentity> yeah i know its dumb
<ganeshhegde> k.....
<darkentity> but all i know is that i dont know a special program THAT CAN do that for me ;)
<Sopor> or try http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page that.
<darkentity> cool sopor thanks
<Sopor> you're welcome.
<niuq> Flannel: ok, now how i start the telnet service?
<ngabriel> can anyone give me a clue as to why during installation, i get this error: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"?  From there it takes me to a "initramfs" prompt.  Thanks
<chilli_> hey
<chilli_> does any1
<darkentity> think network tools has something like that
<darkentity> not sure though
<Dr_5> helppppp
<chilli_> here know how 2 install windows on ubuntu
<_nix_> nnnbags: I don't know if there is any standard way for init scripts to record process states.. I mean there are some that keep a pid file and there are some that do some ps -e | grep -i <process-name> thing.. you can try to manually kill the process
<nnnbags> _nix_: hmmm maybe just put 'exit 0' at the start of the script ;)
<darkentity> on ubuntu chilli?? u mean a dual boot?
<_nix_> nnnbag: sure thing.. nice and dirty
<Rencore_> anyone know why i cant plug my usb mouse in
<Sopor> Dr_5, what?
<Rencore_> im tired of using the touchpad
<nnnbags> _nix_: heh it worked :)
<chilli_> here know how 2 install windows on ubuntu
<bullgard4> [Gnome] Main menu > System > System Administration > System log. The System Log Viewer in one of my Ubuntu 7.10 computers offers 8 logs to view but in another only 4. How can I change this number?
<_nix_> nnnbags: great XD
<Sopor> With a virtual machine?
<joshua__> hey all im following the wiki to enable ntfs mounting and when I run the command $deb www. i get the error deb command not found
<darkentity> chilli? as a VM or dual booting
<chilli_> Dule booting
<darkentity> on just one hard drive??
<Sopor> Hum.
<joshua__> im basically trying to enable all reposits
<Buck> nice someone here with vm know how
<Sopor> I search a tuto
<_nix_> somewhat I guess.. qemu?
<darkentity> or with ubuntu on one hardive and windows on another or both ona single drive
<chilli_> yer on 1 drive
<Buck> i,m on xp need want to test everyop system
<_nix_> joshua__: check out www.ubuntuguide.org and adding extra repositories section
<zachary> joshua__, you can able all repos by going to System>Administration>Software Sources
<chilli_> any one know how 2 do it
<zachary> joshua__, then add your repo to the 3rd party repo section.
<darkentity> man das a pain simple way would be to erase the whole drive install windows first and resize the partition to half the size of hard drive and then after install ubuntu ull have an optimal effect in my opninon
<joshua__> _Nix_ zachary ty
<Sopor> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html Try it.
<chilli_> yep
<bullgard4> A dmesg message reads: "swsusp: Resume from Partition 3:8." What does '3:8' mean?
<chilli_> thats what i want 2 do
<chilli_> but it wornt run the cd
<darkentity> ok well then just run ur windows disc
<darkentity> format the drive
<bazhang> chilli_: which is installed first windows or ubuntu?
<_nix_> Buck: you can try the qemu-manager on windows. nice and free vm to test out live iso
<chilli_> ubuntu
<chilli_> well i first had windows
<zachary> joshua__, n/p bro
<chilli_> then full linux
<Buck> nix spounds good
<Buck> sounds
<chilli_> so i have only ubuntu
<Sopor> Or format with windows, install windows on a partition ONLY for windows, next insert the livecd, create 3 parts.. /(ext3, about 6Go), only for linux system , /home( ext3, for your data)  and swap( swap, about 1Go)
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp chilli_
<chilli_> ok
<darkentity> i think u could resize the partion of ubuntu using gparted i think
<cardc26> I just got a Lenovo L3000 Y410 notebook, I loaded up Gutsy onto it and upon bootup have no sound. I have attempted all manner of troubleshooting and have been pulling my hair out over this, are there any suggestions that could help me?
<darkentity> and then install windows but i dotn know how that will work afterwards
<Sopor> Yeah, a complete explanation like bazhang's site is more useful.
<Buck> nix
<_nix_> yup
<Buck> you there\
<_nix_> yup yup ;)
<RequinB4> cardc26 - what sound card do you have
<Buck> can i pm you
<joshua__> is apt-get update neccessary in ubuntu?
<bazhang> cardc26: open up a terminal and type alsamixer
<_nix_> sure thing
<darkentity> only way i know is just install windows first resize the partition for windows and after its done use ubuntu and tell it to use the remaining storage to install ubuntu
<bazhang> joshua__: if you want to update :}
<Buck> ty jsec
<darkentity> that simple
<BilleniumzZz> is nVIDIA GeForce 6150 compatible with Beryl?
<Sopor> cardc26, gnome-sound-properties, and you chose your sound card.
<chilli_> yer
<darkentity> its called compiz now billien
<chilli_> but i dont have windows
<BilleniumzZz> oksu
<darkentity> well ur gonna need windows
<bazhang> BilleniumzZz: in feisty? or gutsy
<Sopor> Lol
<zachary> joshua__, yes if you add a new repo you have to update the list.
<Sopor> Yep
<BilleniumzZz> umm feisty
<_nix_> *need windows* !!! ong
<_nix_> omg
<Sopor> Windows doesn't exist on livecd.
<darkentity> lol
<joshua__> awesome
<chilli_> i ahve windows disk
<bazhang> BilleniumzZz: should do, though gutsy would be nice with that card
<Sopor> Why do you want use windows?
<zachary> joshua__, after that, it will be done automaticly through the gnome update manager
<BilleniumzZz> i can get gutsy though
<BilleniumzZz> lol
<RequinB4> 'needs windows' is a phrase no one should have to hear
<darkentity> if he wants to dual boot
<BilleniumzZz> thanks =)
<cardc26> The soundcard is a HDA-Intel
<darkentity> he wnats to dual boot
<Sopor> You're turning into the dark side of the force, padawan.
<Ayabara> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<RequinB4> cardc26 - do the following: go to terminal and type 'alsamixer' and unmute everything
<darkentity> well use the windows disk to format and install
<RequinB4> type 'lspci' and tell me what your audio card is
<RequinB4> third
<RequinB4> !sound | cardc26
<ubotu> cardc26: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DShepherd> ok guys, here's a tricky one, login screen starts up fine and allows me to enter my username and password. after accepting my credentials the brownish screen comes up and then hangs. If I just to one of the ttys and login and run startx there the X server works fine
<Sopor> Linux has many equivalent softs for windows'. So, maybe you have not to use windows ?
<DShepherd> any ideas?
<bazhang> cardc26: there is a gude here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Sopor> What kind of program do you want to run on windows ?
<cardc26> i have gone through the guides and it still does not work
<RequinB4> Dshepherd - can your comp handle Xgl
<DShepherd> s/just/jump
<darkentity> the restricted nvidia drivers dont fully utlize the hardware of the card right?
<darkentity> it feels like it just uses a portion
<RequinB4> cardc26 - 'lspci' in terminal w/o quotes
<DShepherd> RequinB4, i think so, but i dont think i need it though
<darkentity> not the full card
<cardc26> ok
<DShepherd> RequinB4, why do you ask?
<RequinB4> Dshpherd, i had troubles with xgl b/c my laptop sucks
<tarntow> i've encounted a strange problem with the live cd after selecting install ubuntu the screen would be fine should the progress bar but then when that's finished the screen goes blank with a little red box saying 'out of range 60hz / 64khz' ...so i tried to use the alternate install cd which went find and installed xubuntu but once again after choosing xubuntu from dual boot screen the same 'out of range' box would appear after the xubuntu progress bar...???
<RequinB4> kept getting no GUI
<Cpudan80> What's the command to test 3D acceleration ?
<Cpudan80> The gears thing?
<trusatoRi> glxgears?
<DShepherd> RequinB4, well xgl is not installed..
<bazhang> tarntow: that means that the video resolution is not working out
<CrazyPoultry> sorry to ask again but my wife's making me get ready to go shopping soon, do i need to type compiz --replace at every login?
<Cpudan80> trusatoRi: let's see...
<newguy> hey why doesnt sound work in gutsy? i get "resource buisy" when trying to play mp3's with rythmbox
<_nix_> tarntow: monitor not syncing thre..
<darkentity> he must have a crazy resolution on that screen
<_nix_> we do have a BulletProofX thing right?
<allenc> Hello.... are there programs that are free and allow users to run windows programs in ubuntu?
<bazhang> CrazyPoultry: have you tried choosing it a session? in the login screen
<tarntow> bazhang: has never happened b4 with previous versions of ubuntu
<darkentity> allen wine is an alternative
<RequinB4> DShepherd, problem is its a heck of a generic symptom lol
<newguy> ya and the login screen resolution is way off too
<GINZ3> HI
<newguy> the desktop is fine
<DShepherd> RequinB4, huh?
<darkentity> also go to applications>add/remove programs
<Burlynn> how can i list what modules are currently loaded?
<GINZ3> Sorry to butt in
<newguy> but everytime i go to login, its warped
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: was unaware it was listed as a session
<darkentity> theres a bunch of opensource software
<tarntow> _nix_: how sould i go about fixing ?
<bazhang> tarntow: you may need to reconfigure your xserver
<RequinB4> nvrind
<Buck> _nix_ can you pm me i my mouse died so i,m only doin keybourd
<RequinB4> nvrmind
<_nix_> lsmod | less
<allenc> darkentity: the app is called wine?
<GINZ3> I have just addedXchat to my ubuntu
<Sopor> 3d acceleration?
<Sopor> Hum
<chilli_> its not working
<basskozz> Can someone help me understand something?
<Sopor> glxinfo | grep rendering ?
<bazhang> CrazyPoultry: just a thought.. not sure it will work :}
<newguy> no sound, warped login screen, firefox crashes every two bloody minutes, its like gutsy has become windows 98 or something
<Sopor> I think.
<Sopor> Not sure
<GINZ3> and want to add dalnet channels
<darkentity> yea it runs some windows .exe
<cerealkiller> guys need help
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: guess i'll try it
<allenc> ok, thanks
<GINZ3> How do I do that please
<darkentity> just some not all allen
<RequinB4> !ask cerealkiller
<acidrock> guys i cant hear sound if i'am running another software...means either i can watch video in firefox or listen to music in armarok
<Sopor> Cpudan80, glxinfo | grep rendering Try it
<RequinB4> !ask | cerealkiller
<ubotu> cerealkiller: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_nix_> tarntow: ask for Bullet Proof X mode.. it's a kind of safe mode build into ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Sopor: Yeah, it works, the command was glxgears
<tarntow> bazhang: but if i can see anything how should i go about fixing
<Cpudan80> Funny how I remove the proprietary ATi driver and my FPS shoots up 200x
<chilli_> windows isnt working
<chilli_> \when i boot nothing happens
<Cpudan80> Stupid ATi gfx card
<Sopor> Cpudan80, Ok, sorry (:
<cerealkiller> i have a dual boot system, windows and ubuntu, but the problem i format my xp system on the first disk, the second disk contains ubuntu, how can i fix grub
<Cpudan80> Sopor: Where can I send ATi angry E-mail?
<tarntow> _nix_: then what commands to type once in safe mode?
<chilli_> well
<darkentity> das another pain cereal
<Cpudan80> Oh wait - there drivers dont even work right in WIndows, so much for *nix
<cardc26> How do I send you the outPUT RequinB4?
<chilli_> i have only ubuntu installed
<chilli_> and i want windows back
<chilli_> but it doesnt work
<Sopor> Cpudan80, Lol.. I don't think they will read you, but try the official website and "contact"
<patbam> hi, during boot my laptolp is segfaulting and hanging. tips on what to do?
<apprentice3> hi
<darkentity> chilli
<RequinB4> just copy and paste here the line that says "audio device" - i don't need the rest
<_nix_> its gui aimed so that a user doesn't have to enter any commands
<Cpudan80> Sopor: only kidding :-)
<darkentity> just reformat ur whole hardrive
<RequinB4> that command just tells you what PCI devices are on your system
<darkentity> reinstall both oses
<patbam> weird detail: i get a message: "mount: mount point gedit does not exist"
<chilli_> how do i reformat
<_nix_> I guess lsmod lists the modules list
<darkentity> lol wow
<FalandA> hello guys, someone can tell me how can i use Wine ? is it installation or something or is it use installed files on windows?
<GINZ3> Sorry i can;t sort out answers to my question here  Can you please prefic an anser to me with my nick
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: that did't work
<darkentity> put the windows disc into ur machine
<darkentity> reboot
<patbam> darkentity: was that commment about reformatting for me?
<CrazyPoultry> bazhang: err didn't
<darkentity> no pat
<chilli_> nothing happens when i puit the windows disk in
<darkentity> oh
<darkentity> that could be ur bios setting too
<darkentity> theres alot of things to look at..gotta make sure ur bios boots ur dvd drive first then ur hard drive
<Sopor> Well. Maybe should i go at school.. I'm late T_T.. Tss. To study " english "..we'll speak again about britney spears or steve fossett T_T I don't care ! i'll tell to my teacher if you can study on irc..
<darkentity> different motherboards have a different way of doing that different buttons chilli
<darkentity> usually its f1
<_nix_> tarntow: here you go.. I haven't tested that personally though. Using a distro I put up myself.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BulletProofX
<darkentity> or tab when ur machine boots chilli
<FalandA> cerealkiller: ?
<cerealkiller> <FalandA> install wine first in ur repository
<darkentity> once ur in ur bios settings chilli
<chilli_> it is the microsoft business edition 2003 cd
<FalandA> cerealkiller: yes its installed
<acidrock> guys?
<patbam> i was able to boot into recovery mode. should i run fsck?
<chilli_> and when i start my comp it boots normaly
<darkentity> thats fine make sure ur cd aint scratch to death if its clean and cool its probably cuz ur machine isnt booting windows first
<_nix_> _guys?_ what no ladies here?
<chilli_> well
<FalandA> cerealkiller: forexample i have an setup.exe of a program, should it  work with wine?
<chilli_> its ok cuz i put in the drive
<darkentity> chilli it doenst ask u to press a key to boot into cd??? when u reboot???
<chilli_> no
<acidrock> ladis and guys
<darkentity> go into ur bios settings
<GINZ3> Please tell me is this a Dalnet channel?
<darkentity> reboot
<init> try F12 and F12
<darkentity> its gonna tell u to press a button
<chilli_> it says boot option
<init> srry F2
<darkentity> either f1
<patbam> whoa, crazy, there actually is a line gksu gedit /etc/fstab in my /etc/fstab. should that be there?
<darkentity> or tab
<_nix_> acidrock: lol
<darkentity> or someting
<FalandA> GINZ3: NOO
<chilli_> like F10
<darkentity> and u there r settings there chilli
<darkentity> yeah something
<chilli_> or F1
<chilli_> yer
<darkentity> it all depends chili
<chilli_> F1
<darkentity> depends on ur machine
<chilli_> lots of setting
<darkentity> yup
<chilli_> AMD 64
<acidrock> nix is it a bug that you can hear only hear sound from one source
<acidrock> ?
<GINZ3> FalandA  Please tell me how to get into a dalnet channel in Xchat
<darkentity> find something that talks about changing priority of drives
<cerealkiller> <FalandA> then open wine supported executable, after u installed it, go to wine in the menu then click the program you've installed
<darkentity> or boot 1st
<chilli_> athlon
<darkentity> boot 2nd
<chilli_> ok
<darkentity> boot 3rd
<cerealkiller> i have a dual boot system, windows and ubuntu, but the problem i format my xp system on the first disk, the second disk contains ubuntu, how can i fix grub
<darkentity> something int hat order
<chilli_> ill try 2 boot it up again
<darkentity> usually its boot 1 floppy drive
<darkentity> boot 2 either hard drive
<darkentity> or cd
<darkentity> etc
<darkentity> make sure boot 2 or boot 1
<chilli_> lol i dionbt have a floppy drive
<darkentity> is set to ur cd /dvd drive or whatever
<bazhang> !grub | cerealkiller
<ubotu> cerealkiller: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<init> did windows get rid of GRUB cereal?
<nomatrix> hi, someone in here who can help me (newbie) installing my isa sb16pnp?
<chilli_> ill try
<darkentity> just make sure u boot ur cd before ur harddrive u feel me chilli
<Naelr2> http://madderhatters.blogspot.com/
<bullgard4> A dmesg message reads: "swsusp: Resume from Partition 3:8." What does '3:8' mean?
<FalandA> cerealkiller: Programs folder shows only Notepad program, but how will i install a program ? is it install exe files or what?
<darkentity> so boot floppy boot cd then boot hard drive
<chris_> I have a Lenovo L3000 y410 notebook, I have been trying for over a month to try to get the sound working, does anyone have any suggestions?
<chilli_> what will happen if i run setup.exe in wine
<darkentity> in that order but u have to fish for that if that dont work than thats wierd could be ur disc is messed up
<darkentity> nah
<darkentity> wont get nothing chillie
<RequinB4> chris_ do you have intel sound
<darkentity> dont think so
<darkentity> lol
<Naelr2> from a2t3canov3r10rd http://madderhatters.blogspot.com/ to moderator
<chilli_> sure
<chris_> HDA Intel
<chilli_> ill try anyway
<darkentity> but if anything chilli if worst comes to worst
<darkentity> go to applications
<darkentity> addremove
<chris_> RequinB4, how can I send you the output of that command?
<darkentity> type in virtual box
<chilli_> ok
<darkentity> and install it as a virutal machine
<darkentity> itll boot windows right on ubuntu
<darkentity> the whole os
<chilli_> what will happen
<bazhang> !paste | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RequinB4> chris_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. How to mount filesystem to make it accesible for every user?
<chilli_> wtf
<chilli_> lol
<darkentity> but chilli
<darkentity> sometimes when u run vm's
<darkentity> it gets a lil buggy
<chilli_> so if i do that it will stuff my comp
<cerealkiller> <nomatrix> what do u mean installing?physically or installing with drivers
<darkentity> yeah it will a bit
<darkentity> but if u got a big hard drive
<darkentity> then ur straight
<chilli_> dam
<init> aleksander, you'll need to change the umask in fstab
<darkentity> but u set the partition of the size u want it to
<chilli_> 200g
<darkentity> so i could say i want to give windows 50gbs
<init> see man mount
<chilli_> omg
<darkentity> or 100 gbs
<darkentity> or just 10 gbs
<chilli_> its working
<darkentity> and windows will use that
<bullgard4> darkentity: Please use your Enter key less often.
<darkentity> now its working chilli
<darkentity> sorry bullgard
<chilli_> wine is
<chilli_> and im putting in the cd key
<darkentity> ur crazy
<dotnet> guys...
<chilli_> how?
<RequinB4> chris_ ?
<chris_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45528/
<darkentity> chilli hit me up on an private im
<dotnet> i am newbie on ubuntu 7.10
<init> what do you need, dotnet
<acidrock> guys i cant hear sound if i'am running another software...means either i can watch video in firefox or listen to music in armarok
<rohan> in /etc/environment, i've set LANG="en_US.utf8" yet on logging in i get LANG=en_IN
<acidrock> is it a bug?
<rohan> what do i do to change it ?
<dotnet> any body knows.., how to using remote dekstop ?
<nomatrix> hi, someone in here who can help me ionstalling my sb16pnp? please message me private. i already tested varoius things (ispnp and such things)
<darkentity> acid
<darkentity> what do u mean
<init> for remote desktop, you'll need to set up an XDMCP or VNC server. ill send some links...
<chilli_> talk
<acidrock> i mean i cant hear any thing
<chris_> I have tried going through the forums and so far everything has not worked yet
<acidrock> only from one source
<chilli_> how do i im you
<cerealkiller> i have a dual boot system, windows and ubuntu, but the problem i format my xp system on the first disk, the second disk contains ubuntu, how can i fix grub
<chris_> But maybe there is something I missed
<init> dotnet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<darkentity> oh dont know ur using 7.10?
<rohan> ubotu: grumo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grumo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acidrock> yeah
<rohan> ubotu: grub > cerealkiller
<darkentity> chilli check ur left side i sent u a an i.m.
<dotnet> ok ill read first : init (thanks)
<darkentity> u should see my n ame i think on the left under ubuntu server
<RequinB4> chris_ - I'm working on a similar problem with a sound card similar to yours, if i can fix urs hopefully i can fix the G version
<chilli_> YER
<chilli_> but ther is no talking
<darkentity> click it
<chilli_> i did
<RequinB4> chris_ - type 'alsamixer' into terminal
<RequinB4> and unmute everything
<acidrock> darkentity: ?
<chilli_> i was talking 2 you
<darkentity> i dont know then
<chilli_> lol
<chilli_> what did you say
<acidrock> lol
<nomatrix> evereryone wants to tell me that ubuntu and such things are working better than my old win98. but i cannot agree. noone will help me nad my soundcard isn't working
<nomatrix> so what?
<darkentity> i sent u a private im acid
<nomatrix>  someone is able to halp me?
<darkentity> hit me up on that
<GINZ3> Oh Gee. I can;t see any instructions of ow to get to Dalnet. Please, I am new to Ubuntu
<darkentity> what sound card do u have nomatrix
<bazhang> nomatrix: we are volunteers please be patient
<darkentity> if u have a creative labs card lol
<nomatrix> SB16 PNP
<darkentity> good luck
<bullgard4> A dmesg message reads: "swsusp: Resume from Partition 3:8." What does '3:8' mean?
<acidrock> darkentity: you did?
<darkentity> yeah acid
<nomatrix> yes, i need this luck, wehre can i get this :)
<acidrock> nothing
<darkentity> just right click on my name and choose open dialog window
<m0nk3ym4n> Can anyone help me on getting my sound reset/working?
<buttercups> !register | darkentity
<ubotu> darkentity: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<darkentity> ooooh
<Creed> Can someone tell me how I can host my own .net domain? I have BIND installed but not sure where to go from there...
<bullgard4> [Gnome] Main menu > System > System Administration > System log. The System Log Viewer in one of my Ubuntu 7.10 computers offers 8 logs to view but in another only 4. How can I change this number?
<darkentity> dont know creed
<MinusSeven> Which irc client are people using in Ubuntu?
<darkentity> xchat
<acidrock> is this dalnet or what
<darkentity> minux
<acidrock> lol
<CoasterMaster> xchat
<MinusSeven> I was reading up on kvirc
<bullgard4> MinusSeven: irssi
<acidrock> do i have to reg to get pm?
<abhi> how do i get the expose that was there in beryl for compiz fusion in gutsy?? what option in compiz settings manager am i looking at?
<MinusSeven> i've tried irssi before, seems to be good
<acidrock> -R lol
<darkentity> minux seven either xchat is good
<tdrusk> how can I start gnome-panel?
<m0nk3ym4n> I can't find the PCM switch for my sound card?
<chilli_> IM GONNA REBOOT
<chilli_> OK
<bazhang> abhi that would be the scale effect
<m0nk3ym4n> I think it was after I installed alsamixer
<acidrock> good luck
<chilli_> see if any thing comes up
<Creed> Can someone tell me how I can host my own .net domain? I have BIND installed but not sure where to go from there...
<MinusSeven> what about ident daemon?
<acidrock> wb darkentity
<darkentity> lol
<darkentity> is xchat supose to reboot all the time
<abhi> bazhang: where?
<acidrock> so darkentity  seems i cant get your pm's unless i reg?
<bazhang> abhi: in ccsm
<acidrock> pfft!
<dotnet> init : can i use [Zencafe : for client] and ubuntu 7.10 as server .. for cyber cafe ?
<abhi> bazhang: which section of ccsm?
<dotnet> using VNC ofcourse
<m0nk3ym4n> Does anyone know how to reset the sound settings in 7.10? I've looked all over the forums but I can't find out how to reset my sound settings
<bazhang> abhi: the plugin marked scale
<abhi> bazhang: u mean under window management?
<bazhang> abhi: yes
<darkentity> hello?
<darkentity> man my connection keeps resetting
<RequinB4> m0nk3ym4n - double click on the speaker icon :D
<bazhang> darkentity: try Konversation lol
<abhi> bazhang: how do i set some key to disabled??
<darkentity> damn asus motherboards
<acidrock> darkentity: ddos?
<acidrock> :P
<darkentity> whas ddos?
<acidrock> nothing
<darkentity> i think its cuz i did that trick to speed up firefox and google earth
<abhi> bazhang: how do i disable some keys for the shortcuts?
<acidrock> jus tell me the pm you sent
<bazhang> abhi double click them? not sure which keybindings you are referring to
<Turkey> gooble gobble
<m0nk3ym4n> I used to have a PCM option switch but I don't have one anymore
<abhi> bazhang compiz settings manager
<acidrock> i did it too but im using KSirc
<darkentity> ksirc?? and ur not getting any resets acid?
<bazhang> abhi you want the scale effect--best to set a window corner or a key combo--double clicking will bring up a box that will allow you to set that up
<acidrock> na
<darkentity> ima look into that
<acidrock> so what did you say in that pm darkentity
<cerealkiller> where i can download easybcd
<RequinB4> m0nk3ym4n - try editing the options in that program
<darkentity> i forgot acid
<darkentity> hold on
<acidrock> لقثشف
<acidrock> great
<init> ill look it up
<init>  ok, ZenCafe looks great for internet cafe use
<init>  but if your intent is to have many ZenCafe computers using VNC to connect to a single Ubuntu server, you may be looking for something more along the lines of thin client support
<m0nk3ym4n> Thanks Requin but I have tried that and playing with all the options doesn't work
<acidrock> ..
<darkentity> hello>
<acidrock> hi
<darkentity> okay
<Funkin-Farbin> hello dark
<darkentity> cool
<darkentity> using gnome irc if this fails ima go for the kde version u mentioned acid
<darkentity> ur on a laptop acid?
<acidrock> no
<acidrock> desktop
<darkentity> what kind of sound card u got
<acidrock> creative
<darkentity> ooh man
<acidrock> what
<Naelr2> looking for help with ubuntu and a new acer aspire laptop
<m0nk3ym4n> I have a Dell 9300
<darkentity> get rid of it
<m0nk3ym4n> It's an intel
<darkentity> i have creative
<acidrock> its working fine
<m0nk3ym4n> I think
<darkentity> they suck when it comes to linux
<acidrock> 7.1 sorrund is ok
<darkentity> i see
<m0nk3ym4n> How do I just reset my alsa settings?
<bullgard4> [Gnome] Main menu > System > System Administration > System log. The System Log Viewer in one of my Ubuntu 7.10 computers offers 8 logs to view but in another only 4. How can I change this number?
<m0nk3ym4n> and my sound driver?
<darkentity> ur just getting it that it works with one program at a time?
<acidrock> yeah
<darkentity> ooh
<darkentity> what version
<darkentity> of the soundcard
<acidrock> ver of what?
<acidrock> how can i know
<darkentity> dont know how to do that in linux
<acidrock> SB 24-bit
<noah_> Hey i just installed the drivers for an ATI Radeon X1550 and it says i need to enable the restricted drivers to fully use the 3d capabilities of the card. is this the correct corus of action?
<acidrock> sound blaster 24-bit
<darkentity> oh okay i see
<bazhang> noah_: yes that is
<darkentity> did u try the obivios
<acidrock> what is this?
<bazhang> !enter | darkentity
<ubotu> darkentity: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<noah_> Just makin sure cus i have had to resinstall ubuntu 5 times cus i messed up the dan thing
<noah_> i am realy nooby about linux hehe
<Fire> welcome to the club brother\
<darkentity> which is trying to find to see if they have a driver at creativelabs.com if not then ull just have to google for info thats about as much as i know brother sorry
<bazhang> noah_: you shouldnt have to reinstall linux like that--fixes are available for problems such as yours
<acidrock> thanks darkentity
<acidrock> i'll check
<noah_> I had to reinstall cus the display wouldn't show up
<noah_> and i didn't know how to fix it via command line
<darkentity> ok acid good luck
<bazhang> noah_: you may have to reconfigure the xserver
<noah_> well i ran aticonfig --initial
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg noah_
<noah_> it configured tthe xorg to use the card
<RequinB4> has any of the 1092 people here found a way to fix this sound problem - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559
<init> what card?
<init> i had trouble with my creative live card
<init> i took it out and now im using the onboard card
<badraa> hey help me, My terminal is hidden
<PoofDaddy> I just inherited an iPod mini.  Can I use it with Linux and obviate the need for iTunes?
<FalandA> guys how can i take a backup of my ubuntu? and how can i install it back to again?
<GINZ3> Please - I need help finding how to get to Dalnet. Will someone please let me talk to you in a private window as I cannot keep up with this one
<bazhang> !irc | GINZ3
<ubotu> GINZ3: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<RequinB4> can anyone help me place the correct model onto my sound module
<RequinB4> struggling with syntax xD
<DShepherd> how can i find out on what date a package got upgraded?
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> hiiiiiiii
<badraa> i update's after my terminal desabled
<badraa> not found application--accessoreis--terminal
<Creed> Can someone tell me how I can host my own .net domain? I have BIND installed but not sure where to go from there...
<badraa> why hidden terminal?
<nomatrix> ok, i c, no help for me. so i will went back to win xp.
<nomatrix> ubuntu is the reatest ... for recycle bin... bye
<bazhang> :{
<ir0nfusion> is eth0 considered wireless or wired?
<badraa> help me?
<bazhang> wired
<RequinB4> badraa - right click and edit menus
<musikgoat> Creed: ubuntu perfect server could be useful, if you want dns and all that as well
<musikgoat> its a tutorial
<nephlim> how do i make a folder that anyone can read/write to, but has no user name or pass, if one were to access it via samba/nfs/whatever
<badraa> ok
<ir0nfusion> well then bazhang how come my virtual machine wont work with xp?
<ir0nfusion> the internet refueses to work
<init> mkdir /some/dir && chmod 1755 /some/dir
<Creed> musikgoat, thanks, Ill look it up.
<musikgoat> Creed: its at howtoforge.com
<dany700> hi everybody
<Creed> musikgoat, found it :)
<bazhang> ir0nfusion: what with? virtualbox vmware other?
<musikgoat> Creed: you may not need the complexity of ispconfig, but the rest is good
<ir0nfusion> bazhang, vmware-server
<dZen|n|> Hello! I have a litle problem when I play games my brightness changes automaticly ? Have you heard about this problem. It's an dell 22" screen
<bazhang> ir0nfusion: xp in vm on ubuntu or the reverse
<allenc> Hello, I am trying to go to a webpage that requires Macromedia Shockwave is there a way to install that in Firefox/Ubuntu?
<ir0nfusion> yes on ubuntu
<badraa> hey, right click on the which one?
<bazhang> ir0nfusion: have you enabled NAT?
<ir0nfusion> yes
<bazhang> allenc: what site? youtube?
<ir0nfusion> I even select nat on network choice
<allenc> bazhang: no it's a online learning portal for classes I am taking.
<badraa> RequinB4: right click on the which one?
<bazhang> ir0nfusion: do you have the vmware-tools installed
<ir0nfusion> no
<dany700> I need to start my ubuntu's installation cd without the parameters hdx=stroke because i need to see only the hd space given by the bios (it's an old pc)... Could anybody how to do it?
<ir0nfusion> I did on one install and didnt do nothing for internet
<dZen|n|> allenc: try this one http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-macromedia-shockwave
<dZen|n|> Hello! I have a litle problem when I play games my brightness changes automaticly ? Have you heard about this problem. It's an dell 22" screen
<allenc> will try it, thanks
<Creed> musikgoat, well that just told me how to install BIND lol I have it installed, I need help on figuring out how to host my .net domain using BIND.
<Fire> nice
<musikgoat> hehe, sorry bout that...  from my understanding, you have to set up zones
<musikgoat> in /etc/bind/named.conf.local
<musikgoat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<badraa> re
<Creed> musikgoat, heh yeah, thats the confusing part for me. I have a zone made but not sure how I tell godaddy that Im doing my own dns. If i enter ns.aschen.net it just errors out as if its not valid, which its not as ns.ashen.net points to nothing as it was just bought and has nothing setup.
<SpeakerMania> I made an xml file for a search engine in Fx. Where do I move that file and how do I add it to Fx?
<Naelr2> awe man this is making me crazy... can anyone help me make this laptop boot
<musikgoat> oh Creed you want to set your WAN IP in the C list, for whatever forwarders your doing.   like @,www, <blank>
<SpeakerMania> Naelr2, it is Thanksgiving. :) (In the US)
<Naelr2> 2.5 hours ago it was speakermaina
<graelin> Creed: You'll need to contact your ISP and see if they will allow you to run a slave or secret DNS server. This'll allow you to control the records... they will continue to announce to the world
<chris_> hello, I just recently purchased a Lenovo L3000 Y410 with a HDA-Intel audio card. For about a month I have been unable to get the sound to work. Is there any suggestions that could help me?
<centaur5> Creed: You have to go to the section of your godaddy account where you change the IP address of your dns servers.
<Tshering> has anyone had a problem where the function keys (F1, F2, etc) are not putting out the proper keycodes?  Hitting F1 brings up a "power information" notification
<musikgoat> sorry Creed
<nephlim> init, thanks, that worked. but when i try to connect to it from the mac, it still wants the password for /home/foo
<chris_> hello, I just recently purchased a Lenovo L3000 Y410 with a HDA-Intel audio card. For about a month I have been unable to get the sound to work. Is there any suggestions that could help me?
<hunteke> hello, given this bug discussion, does anyone know the decision to not include s2ram in the build of gutsy's uswsusp tools?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/134238
<hunteke> chris_: first, are you sure you have good hardware?
<chris_> it works when I boot into Vista
<Creed> graelin, I have a business package which lets me host any service I want, so thats not the issue. centaur5, I am at the nameserver section on godady but if I enter an IP the same thing happens...You have to use ns(X).something.com, can't be IP's.
<hunteke> chris_: alright, basics covered at least
<ehc> I have a .mov file that has audio but no video. Is there a codec I might be missing?
<nomojo1> I am trying to install Ubuntu from a USB pendrive, but my BIOS doesnt give me the option to choose USb in the boot sequence.  Anyone know what to do?
<dZen|n|> chris_: try this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/156013
<darkentity> any one knows how to record the sounds that come from out ur speakers?
<dZen|n|> lol then he disconnects :D
<naelr> I guess this laptop is gonna remain windows only ....
<dZen|n|> chris_: try this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/156013
<naelr> what a shame
<gizkaguy> greetings
<chris_> check this out
<gizkaguy> how is everyone??
<chris_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45528/
<chris_> sorry, for some reason my IRC client keeps closing
<nomojo1> I am trying to install Ubuntu from a USB pendrive, but my BIOS doesnt give me the option to choose USb in the boot sequence.  Anyone know what to do?
<hunteke> chris_: it sees your audio (Audio device:...) so that's a good sign.  I'm going to have to defer to someone who knows more about how to get audio working.  For me, audio has always "just worked" but then I am using a now 4 year-old laptop so . . .
<Naelr> nomojo1 if your bios doesn't give you the option you can find a floppy that might allwo you to boot off the pen driver
<Naelr> nomojo1 if your bios doesn't give you the option you can find a floppy that might allwo you to boot off the pen drive
<Naelr> oops
<hunteke> nomojo1: any particular reason you're trying to boot of the usb key?
<nomojo1> Naelr: what do you mean by that?
<Naelr> there are disks that will load usb drivers and allow you to boot off the usb key
<dZen|n|> chris_: which laptop do you have ?
<musikgoat> Creed: what do you want to accomplish?
<chris_> can you explain what this means "Install Gutsy linux-backports-modules to get ALSA 1.0.15 driver support."
<chris_> how would you do that?
<nomojo1> hunteke: cause it keeps giving me an error during the install that my drive is dirty or not working properly.  but it lets me run the Live CD just fine
<graelin> nomojo1: It means if your BIOS can't do it.. it can't do it. See if there is a BIOS upgrade for your MB, or upgrade to one that has a BIOS that can
<hunteke> nomojo1: I haven't done the livecd in a while . . . as a workaround, do you (a) have a gig or more of ram, and (b) is there an option to "run in ram" or something when you first put the livecd in?
<Naelr> can anyone give me a hand with a laptop problem... it installs ubuntu fine but when I reboot from the live CD it ends up in a busybox and will not boot
<dZen|n|> chris_: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic
<musikgoat> Creed: your url.tld is going to propogate through the top level DNS...  if you want people to hit your url, you have to set your IP in the A (Host) lists
<chris_> gonna try that now, hang on
<nomojo1> hunteke: I have 1GB of RAM and I THINK there is an option for that, but cant remember for sure.
<hunteke> nomojo1: if there's an option for that, you could put the entire cd image into ram from the get go and then hopefully the install would not get that "dirty" bit you're currently getting.
<hunteke> worth a try anyway
<nomojo1> hunteke: I'll try that.  thanks!
<hunteke> nomojo1: if that doesn't work, why don't you come back here and we can try other options
<hunteke> but I think that might be the quickest route from point a to c
<nomojo1> hunteke: OK, thanks again
<Creed> musikgoat, I want to have full control over aschen.net. I want to do my own DNS and host services. I dont want to use godaddys DNS or zoneedit or another third party DNS service. Im not exactly sure how to go about this though...
<hunteke> man chris_ is havin' a hard time, hehe
<hunteke> lol, Creed, "got root?"
<dZen|n|> hunteke: yeah big times :D
<Creed> hunteke, of course :) my box
<qball680> just found "Portable Apps" and there is a windows Gaim client.  Now I can enjoy my favorite Ubunto/GNOME/Linux IRC app when I'm away!! yay
<TomFar> gues, when you plan for world domination is be finished call me +7(495)440-08-76
<chris_> well, I loaded the backport drivers and still no sound
<TomFar> what driver?
<hunteke> damn, alright, everytime I hit backspace too many times in this pidgin window, it gives me a very annoying beep beeeeeep beep... anyone know how to make it stop with the audible bell? (bell is from the internal speaker, not the normal sound output)
<centaur5_> If you configure an ethernet device using pppoeconf do you want to remove the auto dhcp section from /etc/network/interfaces?
<graelin> Creed: Try http://www.langfeldt.net/DNS-HOWTO/BIND-9/
<brad016> I have this ecternal HD and it won't mount, it did yesterday, and I just made sure it works on a Windows partition
<hunteke> (I just installed gutsy, so I haven't got my settings back to where they were a couple of days ago
<Alone-Man> hii
<chris_> Does anyone here have a Lenovo L300 y410?
<TomFar>  Lenovo L300 y410 is it desctop?
<brad016> My external HD won't mount
<chris_> its a Notebook
<graelin> Try Viagra?
<chris_> I meant to say L3000
<brad016> graelin, lol
<m0nk3ym4n> Hey anyone know how to reset my sound settings?
<m0nk3ym4n> Can't get sound to come out
<m0nk3ym4n> Stupid PCM
<millo> hii
<millo> does anyone know if ubuntu 7.10 have a lowlatency kernel??
<millo> not ubuntu studio..
<plux> millo: jes... linux-image-2.6.20-16-lowlatency or something like that
<plux> millo: apt-get install linux-lowlatency linux-restricted-modules-lowlatency
<millo> ok thnxs
<plux> millo: apt-cache search is your friend ;)
<crdlb> ubuntu and ubuntu studio use the same repositories
<[Ramy]> i got the .tar.gz file for firefox 3beta1, how i can install that on my system ?
<millo> there are: 386 generic rt and xen all "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-"
<millo> which is?
<m0nk3ym4n> How do I ininstall and reinstall my sound setup?
<jimjam> Should my main installation be flagged as boot? I have GRUb installed on the MBR
<millo> i have recently installed ubuntu sorry
<millo> i used to use mandriva
<millo> urpmq i use..
<andrus> hello, i accidentally clicked remove from panel to my clock/calendar in gnome notification area, how to get it back?
<hunteke> right-click on the panel and one of the options should be add
<graelin> andrus: Right click the panel and choose add to panel
<hunteke> search through there and you should see the clock
<hunteke> to move the widget once you get it back, right click on it
<hunteke> and select move
<doseryder> which file stores all the userids and passwords?
<doseryder> file(s)
<hunteke> doseryder: cat /etc/passwd
<crdlb> millo: it looks like there's no -lowlatency in gutsy
<crdlb> use linux-rt instead
<crdlb> which is its successor
<hunteke> doseryder: the passwords are not there, but in /etc/shadow, I think
<millo> crdlb, what is rt??
<crdlb> realtime
<millo> i need low latency to connect some instruments
<millo> ohh
<millo> it can help me? :$
<millo> its real realtime?
<andrus> i got it back and it's now on the panel, how to move it to the notification area?
<hunteke> andrus: right-click on it, select move
<megatog615> Does anyone know if there is an environment variable for which GL lib to use?
<doseryder> hunteke: passwords in shadow are encrypted right?
<hunteke> doseryder: encrypted or md5summed, not really sure
<hunteke> I just generally don't share my /etc/shadow.  :-)
<bazhang> hehe
<Gspotter> hey u guys
<hunteke> hi
<Gspotter> i gots a question
<andrus> thanks, i just had to unlock some thinks to move it far right
<doseryder> hi Gspotter
<hunteke> andrus: ?? huh?
<Gspotter> im running 7.10 and my sound card wont work.... everything in my alsamixer is turned up a
<Gspotter> ll the way
<Gspotter> but still no sound
<Gspotter> anyone else having sound card issues?
<hunteke> Gspotter: man, you're like the 4 person in 15 minutes with no sound
<m0nk3ym4n> I am
<Gspotter> lmao
<Gspotter> sorry
<m0nk3ym4n> I really don't want to reinstall Ubuntu
<hunteke> was there an update recently that I should be aware of?
<m0nk3ym4n> How do I reset my sound settings to default?
<m0nk3ym4n> Because it worked
<m0nk3ym4n> then
<m0nk3ym4n> I don't know how I broke it
<Gspotter> so no ones got the solution?
<hunteke> Gspotter: at the moment, it would seem no one here knows
<hunteke> but
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: use synaptic, and search your installed applications for anything to do with sound
<hunteke> warning: at your own risk!!!
<CyberMad> how to protect panel on desktop from changing? one of our office staff, sometime remove the panel.. and it really waste our time to fix it
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: then right click and completely uninstall and remove configuration files all of them
<doseryder> hunteke: I was gonna install gutsy tonight, is there a common issue with the sound card?
<bazhang> someone had trouble with no sound after a recent wine install--yesterday iirc
<hunteke> then reinstall
<g[r]eek> Hi I am using Gutsy. I have downloaded and installed Sun JDK 1.6 using the binary file and executing the .sh file. Now I'd like to make Sun's java the default JVM because some of my other applicatinos are failing to load with GCJ.
<m0nk3ym4n> How do I do that last part?
<Gspotter> yeah i know 3 other people that have the same issue that are in the same room with me ri
<Gspotter> ght now
<hunteke> dosedryer: I have no idea.  mine works just fine.  Annoyingly fine in fact.  But, I'm using a 4-year old laptop and xubuntu
<hunteke> gotta love the zippyness and low memory usage of xfce
<qball680> agreen hunteke
<qball680> er; agree
<crdlb> millo: right, afaict it's better than lowlatency :)
<hunteke> g[r]eek: on the commandline
<hunteke> g[r]eek: java -version
<m0nk3ym4n> hunteke: How do I remove config files?
<Gspotter> yeah i just switched from debian lenny to gusty gibbon like an hour ago im wishing i didnt k
<Gspotter> now
<g[r]eek> hunteke,
<g[r]eek> java version "1.5.0"
<g[r]eek> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.2.1 (Ubuntu 4.2.1-5ubuntu5)
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: again, at your own risk, I generally don't promote this method for those who don't know what they're doing or would be scared of fiddilng
<m0nk3ym4n> But how do I do it man?
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: should be able to right-click and there should be an option for "completely remove" as opposed to just remove
<m0nk3ym4n> Where?
<m0nk3ym4n> I'm not sure what your talking about now
<hunteke> are you in synaptic?
<raddy> Is there face browser in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<m0nk3ym4n> ahhh one sec
<doseryder> hunteke: i hope i won't have the sound card issue when i install gutsy tonight.  Cuz i'm already anticipating issues with installing dmraid
<hunteke> g[r]eek: that would not be Sun's version
<millo> crdlb, perfect thanks man :)
<CyberMad> any idea to lock the panel from remove / changing?
<hunteke> dosedryer: isn't that point of a livecd? to test things out /before/ one installs?
 * hunteke ducks for his sarcasm
<bazhang> raddy: as in facebook? not that I know of
<hunteke> CyberMad: not entirely, but you should be able to right click on your widgets and Lock them individually
<raddy> I mean face browser in gdm
<hunteke> if you're talking gnome
<m0nk3ym4n> Ok i'm in synaptic
<g[r]eek> hunteke, I know. Ubuntu installs GCJ (totally free java) by default etc. I downloaded Sun's JDK .bin file and installed that in my own Java folder and reference it directly when I want apps to use that. But this other app looks for java on the system PATH and I can't change that. So now I _have_ to replace GCJ
<hunteke> dont' know much about KDE, but I'm going to give it a try with my next computer
<g[r]eek> hunteke, so I am wondering how I do that.
<bazhang> face browser? raddy what does that do
<g[r]eek> So basically I'd like Sun's JDK to be the default, so that when I type java -version I see Sun
<Sescevok> gnome all the way! .... but thats just my opinion
<hunteke> g[r]eek: two things: 1. you can install sun's version through synaptic or Add/remove programs.  I suggest that method.
<g[r]eek> Ok
<hunteke> g[r]eek: 2. add the sun version to the head of your path in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<millo> anyone know how i can see the partitions and the usage?
<g[r]eek> Ah I prefer method 2
<m0nk3ym4n> hunteke: I'm in synaptic what do I do?
<hunteke> g[r]eek: then sun's version will be the first referenced.  if you don't want to change your path, you can write a script as a wrapper for your program
<g[r]eek> because then I can manage multiple Java folders (installed manually by myself from .bin files) for version testing
<hunteke> g[r]eek: I assume then, you're fairly adept at the commandline so script writing is cool?
<millo> like with kdf
<g[r]eek> yeah
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: urm, hold on, let me open up mine
 * hunteke waits for his slow computer
<g[r]eek> Thanks for help
<hunteke> np
<g[r]eek> Where is my bashrc profile
<g[r]eek> home folder
<g[r]eek> sorry new at this whole linux thing
<hunteke> .bashrc
<hunteke> not bashrc
<hunteke> $HOME/.bashrc
<g[r]eek> ok
<hunteke> note the initial period, makes it a hidden file
<g[r]eek> yup
<Gspotter> well hey im guna keep working on that sound card issue. if anyone figures it out......
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: select the all filter on the left
<Gspotter> could you IM me at raver2thabone = aim/msn
<m0nk3ym4n> ok
<Gspotter> or emial = lysergicdiethylamide@gmail.com
<Gspotter> thanks guys
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: then click on the S column (S == state, I think).  That should organize by installed and not installed
<m0nk3ym4n> ok
<g[r]eek> hunteke, the only reference to PATH was in .profile not in .bashrc, but it seems BASH uses .profile
<hunteke> and you can search through them for sound related apps.  Alternatively, you can click the search button and search for keywords (sound, esd, artsd)
<g[r]eek> So am I correct to update the PATH in .profile?
<Sescevok> so big question at hand KDE or GNOME?
<DaBonBon> if someone is interested, please add a comment here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/164648
<hunteke> g[r]eek: I can never tell.  It varies from computer to computer, not just os to os.  the point is to get the PATH to be updated when you log in
<hunteke> so yeah
<hunteke>  testing will be your friend
<g[r]eek> ok
<g[r]eek> tias ;) thanks
<Michelle_> Hi, how do I access my USB thumb drive? I don't see it in Computer
<doseryder> Michelle_ you may need to mount it
<hunteke> Sescevok: if you have any sort of modern computer (1G of ram or more), then it's likely just a taste thing.  I understand that if you grew up in the Windows world, then KDE is your friend.  If you grew up in the Mac world, then Gnome is your friend.  Both do the trick.  What's your flavor
<hunteke> Michelle_: you sure the computer is seeing it?
<Michelle_> hi how do i use my usb thumbdrive in ubuntu? i don't see it in computer
<doseryder> Michelle_ you may need to mount it
<hunteke> dosedryer: how does one do that from the gui?
<Sescevok> hunteke: im gnome all the way.......which is in no way like mac imho....anyway does anyone know which is better performance wise?
<doseryder> I remember i had an old 256mb thumb drive that requires manual mounting
<Michelle_> doseryder I typed mount in terminal.. but I don't know if it's there..
<m0nk3ym4n> hunteke: Haha thanks I just searched "sound" then selected them all and set for reinstalling
<hunteke> Sescevok: they're both hogs in terms of memory.  I would count them about equal at this point.  If you're looking for performance, try XFCE
<doseryder> Michelle_ two things i would do.  type: lsusb
<araizen_> hey all, i just upgraded to gutsy ,and now wine freezes my computer
<Michelle_> doseryder yeah it shows it in lsusb
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: that may or may not do the trick, because reinstalling will just reinstall the binaries (I think), not the configurations, which is likely where the problem lies.  but, we'll see.
<araizen_> i tried purging and reinstalling it, and upgrading from the repo on winehq, but it's the same
<araizen_> has anyone else has this problem or have any idea?
<hunteke> Michelle_: type "dmesg| tail"
<m0nk3ym4n> hunteke: Do you think I should mark them all then completely remove then reinstall?
<hunteke> Michelle_: do you see anything about usb?
<m0nk3ym4n> How do I purge them without doing it in terminal?
<Michelle_> hunteke yeah
<m0nk3ym4n> hunteke: how do I purge them without doing it in terminal
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: that's the completely remove bit
<Frogzoo> araizen_: you could 'rm -rf ~/.wine' - but you'll lose all your current installs
<mudgine> hello,everyone.
<g[r]eek> hunteke, would I have to logout and login again? Is there no way I can just "refresh" my profile?
<m0nk3ym4n> hunteke: But how do I completely remove then still remember what I completely removed to re add?
<Michelle_> hunteke it shows a [sdd].. that's the name of the drive?
<Sescevok> hunteke: believe it or not i am suprised with gnomes LACK of mem use.....i use beryl with gnome and have xchat firefox bmp and evolution open atm and am using less than 300 megs of ram
<g[r]eek> lol poor hunteke... getting swamped.
<mudgine> It is my first time talking on ubuntu
<m0nk3ym4n> hunteke: Restarting man thanks for the help
<araizen_> Frogzoo: i moved the .wine directory, that didn't help
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: that is a rub.  you either have a good memory, or you write it down.  or perhaps you could uninstall, and that will ask you to unsintall ubuntu-desktop
<hunteke> m0nk3ym4n: then you can just reinstall ubuntu-desktop and that will take care of it.  I don't know.  I haven't done this. so I say again, at your own risk.
<Michelle_> hunteke: i tried to mount /dev/sdd but its says not found it fstab or mtab..
<hunteke> phew, next on the list . . .
<PoofDaddy> I'm trying to install gizmo, but I can't figure out what exactly I need to download on the website.
<hunteke> g[r]eek: you can source your login file: '. .profile' or 'source .profile'
<Sescevok> but i am using debian etch so probably shouldn't even be in this room......but the chat is dead over there
<Frogzoo> araizen_: what version wine you have there? does 'wine notepad' work?
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to mount a second sata drive with write permission through ntfs-3g but it's not working.
<doseryder> Michelle_ the dev should have a number following sdd (in your case)
<hunteke> g[r]eek: although, if this is being executed from the gui, you might be better of writing a wrapper script that explicitly calls your java version
<g[r]eek> hunteke, well I'd prefer all applications that call java under the cover to use Sun's
<g[r]eek> hunteke, so I don't mind avoiding the wrapper
<Michelle_> doseryder: it says sdd: sdd1 that's the number?
<ub2> rabid are you in su?
<g[r]eek> hunteke, no manual entry for source ?
<rabiddachshund> It says failed to mount /dev/sdb: invalid argument. Windows is the second partition. would that be /sdb1?
<g[r]eek> hunteke, what does source do
<doseryder> Michelle_ Yes
<hunteke> Michelle_: /dev/sdd is the physical device.  Unix in general represents /everything/ as a file.  that's confusing for beginners, but the gist of it is that anything in /dev needs to "mounted" to somewhere else in the file system.
<araizen_> Frogzoo: now i'm using wine 0.9.49, but i had the same prob with 0.9.46 (i think it was), wine notepad and configure wine also freeze the computer
<g[r]eek> and it doesnt seem to work
<doseryder> Michelle_ sdd1 is the partition you want to be mounting
<ub2> rabid no that is flash
<Michelle_> doseryder, i typed sudo mount /dev/sdd1 but it says not it's not found in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hunteke> Michelle_: oh, doseryder's on it, sorry, backing off
<rabiddachshund> ub2: flash?
<Sescevok> why would you ever use notepad in linux?
<doseryder> Michelle_ you need a mount point girl
<g[r]eek> i added PATH=.:$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH to .profile but it still returns gcj after java -version (JAVAHOME is the Sun java folder)
<Frogzoo> araizen_: I guess ask in #winehq
<Michelle_> doseryder: how do I get that
<araizen_> Frogzoo: okay thanks
<hunteke> Sescevok: re: mem use, you're luckier than I apparently.  I constantly swap out with gnome, but haven't yet with  the same work load with xfce
<DaBonBon> g[r]eek: you're trying to set your system to use sun java and not gcj ?
<ub2> rabid should be hda or hdb for show you command
<ehc> i just downloaded the kubuntu dvd and my md5sums didn't match http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/7.10/release/MD5SUMS should I just try downloading it again?
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, yeah
<doseryder> Michelle_, join #mounter
<DaBonBon> g[r]eek: do sudo update-java-alternatives --set --jre java-6-sun
<Sescevok> hunteke: yea it is weird because others have had huge amounts of memory issues with both gnome and kde
<Frogzoo> ehc: try bit torrent to download, more reliable
<rabiddachshund> I changed it to /hdb but it said no such file or directory
<DaBonBon> g[r]eek: and please revert all the previous path changes you've made
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, but without taking the "sudo apt-get install sunjdk" route - I have to manually install the Sun java.bin files so I can maintain multiple versions. And then what I'm trying to do now is have my PATH tell my user which version to use when they type java -version
<hunteke> g[r]eek: source is the same thing as '.' and just tells the shell to incorporate the file into it's running instance.
<chinadoll2405> hello all
<Sescevok> hunteke: but then again i think ubuntu uses mem as a swap
<chinadoll2405> i need a little help someone is available
<Frogzoo> Sescevok: nope, but it does use mem for /tmp
<DaBonBon> g[r]eek: even by using the sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk route you can maintain multiple versions
<Sescevok> chinadoll2405: i am available
<hunteke> g[r]eek: if you aren't even going to use the gnu java, I'd suggest just removing.  It's what I've done.  IT's a good concept, but gcj just isn't there quality wise yet, and lacks many of the features that Sun's version has.
<Frogzoo> Sescevok: swapon -s
<chinadoll2405> trying to read something in the terminal and dont quite understand it
<hunteke> g[r]eek: it's what I've done.  things generally just work.
<Sescevok> Frogzoo: i am familiar with the command. I am not currently running ubuntu
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, yeah I agree. I'd like to remove it. How? Also, I tried that command further up but it didn't work
<rabiddachshund> http://pastebin.com/m1faa3eb3
<Sescevok> chinadoll2405: ok what does it say
<hunteke> g[r]eek: synaptic? search for gcj
<chinadoll2405> hi sescevok can i put it in your private window
<hunteke> g[r]eek: right-click, completely-remove?
<Sescevok> chinadoll2405: sure
<g[r]eek> hunteke, command line?
<g[r]eek> hunteke, cannot stand GUI ;)
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, that command for java-6-sun doesnt work, are you sure its java-6-sun?
<Sescevok> yea who actually uses synaptic?
<hunteke> g[r]eek: dpkg -l | grep gcj
<hunteke> I think that'll do the trick
<hunteke> that's lowercase L
<g[r]eek> yeah
<hunteke> it may be sun-java-6
<Sescevok> what about a simple
<ubuntu> hunteke: I'm in the live cd and the sound works what directory do I need to copy over in order to get my sound working on my HD install?
<hunteke> apt-cache search sun | grep java
<g[r]eek> Ok let me try
<g[r]eek> hunteke, should I remove gcj first and then install sun?
<ub2> rabid i am not sure what you command would do it does not contain mount? perhaps you are doing something other than what I thought
<hunteke> ubuntu: urm, I don't know.
<Sescevok> apt-cache search gcj?
<hunteke> ubuntu:you could type 'locate esd' maybe, and look through those results
<hunteke> Sescevok: what's the question?
<ubuntu> in synaptic?
<rabiddachshund> ub2: mount is there.
<g[r]eek> hunteke, there is sun-java6-jdk and sun-java6-jre so I'm assuming jdk...
<Sescevok> hunteke: nevermind your command was a little off target
<hunteke> ubuntu: ah, sorry, no the terminal.  apologies all, I'm straddling between gui and cli myself, coming from the cli
<DaBonBon_> 14:10 < DaBonBon> g[r]eek: i don't know how you installed it using the .bin file, so no idea how to remove it :-/
<g[r]eek> hunteke, now shouldn't I be able to --remove or purge gcj or something
<DaBonBon_> 14:10 < DaBonBon> g[r]eek: and my mistake, the correct command is sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<hunteke> Sescevok: which command?
<ub2> rabid  well I am not able to help more then
<DaBonBon_> g[r]eek: no, if you installed using bin file you can't use dpkg or apt to remove it
<rabiddachshund> ok.
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, nah I'm not worried about the Bin file install. It's GCJ I would like to uninstall :)
<Sescevok> hunteke: dpkg -l | grep gcj
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, what's the command for that?
<chinadoll2405> did u get sescevok
<Sescevok> chinadoll2405: no
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, my .bin file installed Sun jdk can stay in its folder I dont mind
<hunteke> g[r]eek: yeah, should be something like apt-get remove --purge ...
<g[r]eek> ok
<hunteke> Sescevok: no, that's correct.  that searches the /installed/ applications
<chinadoll2405> hmmm thats wierd it acts like u can talk in prv
<g[r]eek> hunteke, DaBonBon : so first I remove GCJ and then I update-java-alternatives java-6 right?
<hunteke> Sescevok: whereas apt-cache searches the ubuntu repositories
<g[r]eek> and then?
<g[r]eek> I just want to make sure I'm understanding ;)
<DaBonBon> g[r]eek: if you installed the bin you need to remove it, to prevent conflicts
<Sescevok> hunteke: ahhh..... your right. I just must have misunderstood the question
<hunteke> g[r]eek: it should be idempotent.  won't matter what order you do it in.  remove one install the other
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, but all the bin does is extract to a folder?
<chinadoll2405> ok what happening is my cam shows up in the terminal
<hunteke> Sescevok: no prob.
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, I mean it didn't interfere with GCJ
<chinadoll2405> but not showing when i try to use
<abhi> is there any software utility which will let me adjust the size of the image on the screen the h and v position etc?
<hunteke> g[r]eek: I believe that's all the .bin does yes.  but if you want to be sure, after you remove gcj, do a 'sudo updatedb', wait, then type 'locate java' see what comes up
<g[r]eek> Ok
<g[r]eek> Ok so what's the command to remove gcj - I might have misse dit
<hunteke> abhi: can you be more specific on what you are trying to do?
<g[r]eek> This channel is a bit busy ;)
<abhi> hunteke: my monitor front controls have conked out. i want a s/w utility which will let me change the size of the image onscreen
<ubuntu> hunteke: What are the files in the proc folder?
<hunteke> g[r]eek: 'dpkg -l | grep gcj' to get a list of all the gcj files
<chinadoll2405> hmmn
<hunteke> then sudo apt-get remove --purge package1 package2 ... (check me on that with man apt-get)
<g[r]eek> ok
<hunteke> ubuntu: the /proc folder is actually a mount point for the proc file system.  in layman's speak, that folder is an interaction with the linux kernel.  that will give you current settings and info, but won't be what you're looking for in terms of sound
<g[r]eek> hunteke, meh - So I have to purge each of those packages... I wish I could just ask it to purge GCJ in general
<chinadoll2405> sorry bout that guys
<hunteke> g[r]eek: well, if you want to script . . . hold on
<ComPro> hey question...i have an ATI card with dual head working, but if i install xserver-xgl, the gnome taskbars and all applications stretch across both monitors instead of differentiating between the screens. is there anything i need to do to fix that?
<g[r]eek> hunteke, hehe Nah man please don't go to all that trouble
<g[r]eek> it's only 10 or so packages
<ubuntu> Does anyone know how I can copy the sound settings from this live cd (because the sound works) to my hard drive install? (Where it doesn't work)
<hunteke> sudo apt-get remove --purge `dpkg -l | grep gcj | awk '{print $2'}`
<hunteke> untested, but that should do the trick
<g[r]eek> nice
<ub2> rabid  sorry I did not realize you put it online.. I see the mount command and would say that look at /etc/fstab and see how it has mounted your hda drive and then try be that way or it is not there so you will have to take up that problem
<stephenjudkins> what's the easiest way to install mod_python on 7.10?  is there a package?
<ComPro> hey question...i have an ATI card with dual head working, but if i install xserver-xgl, the gnome taskbars and all applications stretch across both monitors instead of differentiating between the screens. is there anything i need to do to fix that?
<hunteke> abhi: that's beyond me, but I believe xrandr might be able to point you in the right direction
<chinadoll2405> ok i have 3 camms hooked up and one not showing how do i fix
<hunteke> stephenjudkins: do you mean with apache?
<stephenjudkins> hunteke: yes, with apache.
<abhi> hunteke: xrandr is for multiple displays
<DaBonBon> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/127053 could someone triage this and mark it as New if required ?
<g[r]eek> hunteke, I get this in command line after trying to execute your leet script: "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<g[r]eek> Oh wait synaptic is open
<hunteke> abhi: alright, sorry, you're outta my league with questions about X
<abhi> hunteke: no probs. no sorries. u definitely know more than me.
<chinadoll2405> anyone
<hunteke> hrm, because apt-get is also trying to access it at the same time
<hunteke> try it on two lines
<abhi> hunteke: i want a s/w tool which lets me adjust display brightness
<g[r]eek> hunteke, Ok it's busy purging, I hope this doesn't break my system
<DaBonBon> 14:24 < hunteke> hrm, because apt-get is also trying to access it at the same
<DaBonBon>                  time
<DaBonBon>  [14:24] [DaBonBon(+ei)] [3:#ubuntu(+Lcfnt)]
<g[r]eek> Ok
<DaBonBon> whoa, i'm sorry .. middle click by mistake.
<hunteke> lol, was wondering why I was being "mocked" ;-)
<g[r]eek> hunteke, ok now I type java -version and it says "No such file" etc. which is good
<ComPro> i get errors whenever i run xrandr
<DaBonBon> hunteke: no such intention ! :)
<hunteke> right, means that it can't find the executable file named 'java' in your $PATH
<ComPro> invalid request code or no such operation when i run xrandr
<hunteke> :-) @ DaBonBon
<ComPro> xrandr -q or any command for that matter
<hunteke> no worries
<DaBonBon> g[r]eek: right, now just go ahead and do sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk :D
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, ok
<g[r]eek> bleh 43mb download
<g[r]eek> lol
<g[r]eek> ok
<g[r]eek> guess ill take a break
<g[r]eek> thanks guys hopefully this will sort out all my woes
<hunteke> abhi: google?
<g[r]eek> in the mean time - how do I manage multiple versions?
<ferronica> enable ups discharge alarm not working (ubuntu 7.10 gnome)
<abhi> hunteke: ok :)
<g[r]eek> and while I'm at it, how _do I_ edit my path?
<DaBonBon> g[r]eek: err did you note that command ?
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, yeah it's busy downloading 43mb
<DaBonBon> g[r]eek: also read /usr/share/doc/sun-java6-jre/README.alternatives
<ubuntu> Does anyone know how I can copy the sound settings from this live cd (because the sound works) to my hard drive install? (Where it doesn't work)
<hunteke> g[r]eek: I doubt that.  you're apparently a greek geek.  there's no helping that.  :-P
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, south africa = slow internet
<DaBonBon> g[r]eek: and to edit path just edit ~/.bashrc
<DaBonBon> g[r]eek: india == even slower ! :D
<hunteke> ubuntu: have you found the sound configuration files?
<ComPro> with xserver-xgl installed, i've lost the ability to separate between two monitors unless i disable xgl. is there any way to make both work together?
<hunteke> ubuntu: because I can help you with the copying
<g[r]eek> DaBonBon, :D
<ubuntu> Negative? I found something in /proc/asound/
<ubuntu> Googled sound config files location but cant find them
<chinadoll2405> anyone know anything about raw 1394
<hunteke> g[r]eek: the path is just the $PATH environment variable
<hunteke> so you can type at the prompt 'PATH=path/location/1:/usr/local/bin:...'
<vagamente> hi all
<hunteke> or that's when you edit your .profile
<vagamente> any devilspie user here?
<g[r]eek> hunteke, yeah ok
<g[r]eek> hunteke, so updating it in .bashrc does it automatically everytime my user logs in
<g[r]eek> which is what I'm after
<ComPro> with xserver-xgl installed, i've lost the ability to separate between two monitors unless i disable xgl. is there any way to make both work together?
<ub2> rabid are you still here and did you do cat /etc/fstab to see how /dev/hda was mounted or?
<ubuntu> ahhhhh where are the sound files located in ubuntu?
<hunteke> ubuntu: that's not what you're looking for.  That's what the kernel (what makes the whole computer tick) sees, but not /how/ it's being told to use it.  for that you need configuration files, which you won't find in /proc
<g[r]eek> hunteke, I like your script
<vagamente> any devilspie user?????
<g[r]eek> I learn best by example
<g[r]eek> you taught me some tricks there ;)
<hunteke> ubuntu: hmm, look for /etc/esound or /etc/sound, perhaps
<ubuntu> hunteke: Do you know what files the sound manager is changing?
<hunteke> g[r]eek: gotta love open source and open philosophy and open learning!
<ubuntu> hunteke: checked those doesn't look like it
<bazhang> vagamente: if you don't get an answer you might check ubuntuforums.org
<hunteke> ubuntu: how about in your home directory?
<g[r]eek> yeah
<hunteke> vagamente: I use it
<hunteke> ubuntu: perhaps try this:
<hunteke> cd ~
<hunteke> then
<vagamente> hunteke the " Unexpected token encountered: 41" message means anything to you?
<hunteke> ubuntu: find . -name "*sound*" and see what comes up
<hunteke> vagamente: means you have what devilspie considers a syntax error
<hunteke> vagamente: look at either character 41 or line 41 and see what could be out of place
<hunteke> in your .devilspie/files
<ubuntu> hunteke: I got this ./.gconf/desktop/gnome/sound
<Kalamansi> ubuntu i will be back
<vagamente> hunteke http://pastebin.com/d29a12324
<hunteke> ubuntu: I don't know, you'll have to look at that and see if it looks any good
<ubuntu> hunteke: How do I get to that directory?
<hunteke> ubuntu: in your gui? uh . . . can someone else help him (her?) here?
<punzada> Does anyone know how to reinstall nautilus? I've somehow lost my background, icons and the ability to browse files, so that all points me to nautilus
<punzada> (on fiesty)
<jussi01> chris_: did you get your sound fixed?
<g[r]eek> hunteke, does my PATH also include the user i'm logged in with in my gui? because i updated PATH and from a terminal the changes apply, but if i click on a icon shorcut on my desktop it still doesnt find the jvm i set in the path - would i need to logout and back in again to update the gui too/
<hunteke> vagamente: hmm, that section looks good to me.  I recall having issues when I was writin gmy devilspie as well.  I'm not sure how I fixed it
<hunteke> vagamente: but you can look at mine, if you think that would
<hunteke> g[r]eek: I think this may be an issue that your gui reads .profile or .bash_profile, while the terminal reads .bashrc
<hunteke> g[r]eek: I'm not sure the answer off hand
<hunteke> g[r]eek: trial and error is your friend, I think.  sorry kiddo.
<g[r]eek> ok
<g[r]eek> thanks anywya
<g[r]eek> take care
<ComPro> i'm trying to do dual monitors with fglrx, and it works well until i install xserver-xgl. it acts like big desktop rather than two separate monitors (extended desktop). is there any way to fix that?
<abhi> i want to know why i can't see cairo clock :(
<abhi> i only get a white square
<darkentity> can people who register send and communicate p.m. with other non registered users or do they have to register in order to talk too? anyone knows?
<ComPro> i'm trying to do dual monitors with fglrx, and it works well until i install xserver-xgl. it acts like big desktop rather than two separate monitors (extended desktop). is there any way to fix that?
<juani> i have a problem with irq-20
<juani> its on 45% of cpu
<DimGR> hi
<juani> i have restarted 2 times
<DimGR> i have a problem with samba can someone help?
<juani> me not :(
<DimGR> to have a user to login in his specified /home/userdir/ what else do i need to do? i have editerd the smbconf to look like this : [username] path = /home/username but when they open up an explorer they get a view of ALL /home/dirs. i only want user1 to see /home/user1
<juani> im newbie and with a problem
<hunteke> alright, I'm out.  ciao.
<juani> bye
<bazhang> bye hunteke
<juani> what is the process IRQ.20 ?
<juani> IRQ-20
<thyko> http://rafb.net/p/8R7eyW35.html
<thyko> how to fix that?
<erUSUL> !register | darkentity
<ubotu> darkentity: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<hatter> can i downgrade from 7.10 to 7.04 ?
<_nix_> thyko: dunno.. maybe change the mirror or try sometime later
<_nix_> hatter: why would you want to do that?
<buttercups> hatter, no
<darkentity> whats the next upcoming ubuntu release gonna be called?
<hatter> i have a strange bug that slows networking down on 2 gutsy servers that have completely different hardware, when i changed one to etch the problem went away
<erUSUL> !downgrade | hatter
<ubotu> hatter: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<demortes> HELP!
<hatter> sure, thats what i expected.
<_nix_> hardy heron is the next version
<demortes> I'm stuck in a loop.... evidently the upgrade to 7.10 has been interupted. However, Gnome-power-manager is "in a very bad state" and will not let me remove, or reinstall in any way I have tried.
<demortes> I'm stuck in a loop.... evidently the upgrade to 7.10 has been interupted. However, Gnome-power-manager is "in a very bad state" and will not let me remove, or reinstall in any way I have tried.
<thyko> _nix_: thing is, i had installed purely from the CDROM, but now i want to update from the net, and i get that error. Is there a way to reconfigure apt?
<darkentity> what r some of the latest updates hardy heron is supose to have? anyone got a good link that talksa bout it
<erUSUL> darkentity: hardy is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<c0Ld> why isn't the latest pidgin (a month old) in the repos yet :/
<darkentity> thanks erusul
<Moondog> Hello everyone,  Anyone here trying using a EVGA GeForce 8800 GTS video card with Linux?
<darkentity> i have a 7800 gt
<erUSUL> demortes: try 'sudo dpkg -r --force-all gnome-power-manager'
<Moondog> And has anyone tried LinuxMCE yet?
<demortes> Anyway I can do that from the live CD now?
<erUSUL> demortes: maybe if you chroot to your old install
<demortes> More information?
<_nix_> if the US mirror seems to be refusing connections, you can try a different mirror. you may have to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list this command will point it to the main servers "sudo cp -a /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup && sudo sed -i -e 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list'
<thyko> how do i reconfigure apt?
<erUSUL> demortes: mount your root partition under /mnt/ for example then do chroot /mnt/ and then the dpkg
<_nix_> without the quote of cource
<wsameal> hello guys , does anybody know about Evolution connect Internet though a proxy server?
<_nix_> thyko: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup && sudo sed -i -e 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Moondog> Most of the time when I try and boot Linux up I just get a blank screen to stare at...  :-(
<Nom-> Hmm... my terminal application is making Xorg use huge amounts of CPU time when there's a lot of log output coming from something i'm running... is that normal ?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Moondog, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5852
<wsameal> hello guys , does anybody know about Evolution connect Internet though a proxy server?
<Moondog> ok thanks
<Zoolie> hello.so can you help me? i have 2 hdd.one with vista and one with free space for ubuntu.so if i set in bios to hdd2(ubuntu) is primary and i boot up livecd and install ubuntu,it wont corrupt my vista bootup if i set in bios to be hdd1 to primary if i want vista?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Moondog, np One of my friends has an XFX 8800 GT and he had similar issues...
<absolution> i'm interested in connecting to the internet with my motorola q cellphone.  is there a way to do this with ubuntu?
<demortes> dpkg returned seg fault... possibly because of chroot
<wsameal> hello guys , does anybody know about Evolution connect Internet though a proxy server?
<ComPro> quit
<wsameal> hello guys , does anybody know about Evolution connect Internet though a proxy server?
<desynco> wsameal: have you checked http://ng.neocron.com/index.php?id=85 for info.?
<erUSUL> Nom-: terminals emulators can be cpu intensive if they are being spammed
<thyko> _nix_: nothing
<Moondog> Thanks that might just fix my problem too
<Zoolie> hello.so can you help me? i have 2 hdd.one with vista and one with free space for ubuntu.so if i set in bios to hdd2(ubuntu) is primary and i boot up livecd and install ubuntu,it wont corrupt my vista bootup if i set in bios to be hdd1 to primary if i want vista?
<wsameal> desynco: thank you ,i gonna check that.
<ub2> zoolie it should not corrupt  it to set it thus;  should be boot from cdrom to install it from cd,  it would seem their is 3 choices to set usually
<desynco> wsameal: you may need to look into SocksCap
<thyko> _nix_: http://rafb.net/p/5LxXxs43.html  there is most of my apt.sources
<thyko> i mean source.lst
<Zoolie> ok.another choice is that i plug out my hdd1(vista) and install ubuntu on hdd2 and if i want to choose i set the primary hdd in bios.is this works?
<Nom-> erUSUL: Anything I can do help that? :(
<Adriel> Hello, anyone know how to fix "ntldr is missing" on a dell 6400. It happen each time when i try to run medira direct
<Adriel> I formated my laptop last night after using ubuntu 7.10 on it
<erUSUL> Nom-: change terminal emulator to something lighter like urxvt (if you use gnome terminal for example)
<Nom-> Adriel: I had the same problem... sometimes grub doesn't auto-determine the drives properly, try commenting out the map lines in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> Nom-: if you do not need to whatch the outut of wahtever you are running pipe it to /dev/null
<Nom-> I do, that's the problem :)
<wsameal> i think you are right!
<Adriel> The thing is.... i repartition the whole drive back as I don't want to use ubuntu yet
<kdz> hello
<ub2> zoolie it depends on how you set the boot loader.. vista will fight off installing ubuntu so be careful otherwise you will not be able to boot the vista because you take away the boot loader for vista when you do the install on ubuntu
<Adriel> I didn't do any backup to the mbr and i am kind of stuck how to fix it now
<erUSUL> Nom-: other possibility is to use screen and dettach screen why the program is running
<erUSUL> why<-->while
<patrik__> hallo guys
<_nix_> thyko: you are getting the same error?
<Nom-> erUSUL: That's what i've done... although i've just switched to another terminal for now
<tarelerulz> I don
<tarelerulz> I do not have any sound  I am lost as to way
<Zoolie> up2 : it can corrupt my vista boot when my vista hdd is unplugged?
<Nom-> erUSUL: Was just annoying at the time... even Rhythmbox was skipping on my MP3's
<thyko> _nix_: yeah
<dwater> hello
<ojk007> i need some serious help, ubuntu 7.10 has butchered my MBRs, and i cannot access my windows partition
<thyko> _nix_: more apt.conf.d/00trustcdrom
<thyko> APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";
<ojk007> ive been trying for about 6 hours
<ojk007> nothign works
<thyko> is that the problem?
<patrik__> Wonder if anyone have had problems with soundblaster audigy 1 platinum EX and ubuntu and managed to solve it. Only get sound from the "inputboxthingy's" headphone output but not from the card itself...
<_nix_> thyko: frankly I dunno.. is that the default?
<Adriel> and i just notice the drive c is now e
<Nom-> Any suggestions for a different terminal emulator to use then ?
<thyko> yeah
<Nom-> Adriel: As I said, it's probably grub's config mapping your drives around... comment out the map lines in grub config, and it should work
<ub2> zoolie no you can corrupt it. the better way is to uplug it and put the unbuntu on the second hd.  then it should install ubuntu on that and be ok without vista. You then have to plug in the  vista and unplug the ubuntu when you want to run it
<Adriel> ah ok
<bodo> now iam on cent os an i treid so hard to get ubuntu worked but without any new grub loader of ubuntu is down i used that root(hd0,4)   and setup(hd0,4)  setup(hd0) but when i boot it enters cent note that ubuntu is on hda5 any one know how to help me????
<Zoolie> ub2 great. :S thanks!
<Fire> hellp yeah
<Fire> so whats really crackin
<Zoolie> ub2 so its a better choice to make grub to dual boot?
<_nix_> thyko: it sure is the default.. are you able to connect to the server us.archive.ubuntu.com using a web browser? coz a 403 forbidden typically means somebody is not allowing you something
<simmerz> is there any way to rate limit the apt-get process whilst using synaptic?
<_nix_> rate limit? you mean you want it to use limited bandwidth?
<thyko> _nix_: yes
<simmerz> _nix_: yes
<desynco> simmerz: actually ran across something a friend found that helped him
<desynco> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20342.html
<desynco> try that
<_nix_> oh boy.. slimmerz, what you're looking for is called traffic shaping. the folks at #lartc should be able to help you
<thyko> _nix_: you on gusty?
<_nix_> thyko: yup.. you?
<_nix_> actually fluxbuntu
<ub2> bodo  sounds like that hda5  is the same as root (hd0,4)
<erUSUL> !info trickle | simmerz
<unggnu> hi all
<ubotu> simmerz: trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<unggnu> I have a problem with the new Intel driver. It crashes gdm/X after start while i810 works. I want to get a backtrace of this crash with gdb but the problme is I couldn't attach any pid since gdm directly crashes
<unggnu> how is it possible to start Xorg in gdb through ssh?
<_nix_> thyko: any solutions there?
<thyko> _nix_: yeah. now, can i see your apt.sources, 00trustcdrom and apt.conf?
<_nix_> sure thing.. just a sec
<le_N> hi
<_nix_> thyko: sources.list http://rafb.net/p/IV3JVo33.html
<le_N> people have some hda intel sigmatel audio card stuff ?
<_nix_> thyko: 00trustcdrom:  APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";
<thyko> ehe
<ub2> zoolie it is better to use grub to dual boot but you set them up with vista unplugged
<le_N> it works but it have shittiest performance ever heard in the history of computer audio.
<thyko> _nix_: thats all the apt configs you've got?
<le_N> @ 2048 buffer large it keep on cracking with alsa apps
<bazhang> !ohmy | le_N
<ubotu> le_N: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<le_N> okey
<tarelerulz> Intel Corporation 82801H that is my sound and I don't hear any sound What can I do ? I googled it and not see anything besides bug reports
<le_N> i mean super WORST  performance
<_nix_> thyko: yeah.. some more files in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d though
<Nom-> Xfce seems to be a little less CPU internsive... sadly alt-right and alt-left aren't sent to irssi through terminal -> screen :(
<_nix_> thyko: 01autoremove 01ubuntu 01aptitude 07debconf
<_nix_> thyko: Oops.. 00trustcdrom 01autoremove 01ubuntu 05aptitude 07debconf
<ltsampros> hey ppl
<ub2> exit
<ub2> exit
<ub2> quit
<Tomcat_> ub2: /exit
<ub2> thanks
<le_N> is there some issue with performance of the intel hda chipset ?
<ltsampros> guys
<crdlb> Nom-: xfce's terminal has configurable keyboard shortcuts
<ltsampros> has anyone come with the issue where the two bars on top and bottom of the desktop (you know the ones with the menus and the workspaces et al) dissapear ?
<ltsampros> I mean they are there, i can click them, drag and drop them but they are invisible
<Oli``> Anybody know why mdadm doesn't auto-load in Gutsy when it did in Feisty? (I'm not the only mdadm user having this issue)
<_nix_> tarelerulz: I have an Intel 8201AA AC'97 Audio Controller and it works fine..
<le_N> try alt + wheel_up
<le_N> ltsampros
<ltsampros> yeap.
<_nix_> tarelerulz: 8201H is something else I guess.
<ltsampros> I tried but nothing
<le_N> okey
<ltsampros> Ijust logged in btw
<le_N> strange
<ltsampros> very
<ltsampros> I can click them but all i see is the background
<le_N> you can rightclick on them
<le_N> for having menu ?
<ltsampros> yeap
<ltsampros> they work they are just invisible
<le_N> if you succeed having the panel conf menu
<le_N> maybe you can fix it
<ltsampros> piece of cace
<tarelerulz> So am I out of luck ?
<tarelerulz> I am sure there must be something I can do . No sound is pretty lame
<ltsampros> so le_N what did you have in mind ?
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<le_N>  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) i have this one
<le_N> of intel
<le_N> and it output audio, but have near unusuable performance for common audio work
<ruben_> Hello, using a dell poweredgde, I get sometimes this error ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x40000000 action 0x2 frozen, and the controller disconnects untile 5 seconds, any idea about that?
<le_N> it can succeed for just output some beeps
<le_N> ltsapmpros
<le_N> wait i check something
<ltsampros> okey
<ltsampros> thanx
<le_N> can you have the properties
<tarelerulz> I have this Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) sorry for not puting all that
<le_N> dialog
<erUSUL> ruben_: i will do a bug report in launchpad it seems a kernel bug
<ltsampros> yeap
<le_N> with right clicking the panels ?
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ltsampros> I already tried to change the size/color
<ltsampros> but no luck
<le_N> and the background also ?
<ltsampros> YES
<le_N> as well (i mean)
<ltsampros> sorry for the caps
<ruben_> erUSUL: has you a response of that bug?
<rastakid_> what is the best way to downgrade a certain package? a friend of mine updated compiz but has issues with this release, how can he downgrade?
<le_N> okey sorry i am out of idea
<ltsampros> le_N: I'm reporting a bug
<le_N> you know when this problem start ?
<tarelerulz> I must say you guys are all ways helpful. I would also like to thank the people that make Ubuntu.  Keep it great and free
<ltsampros> le_N: I don't really know
<le_N> ubotu
<erUSUL> ruben_: maybe i phrased it bad i'm not a native speaker :) i think that you should file a bug report in launchpad about your problem.
<le_N> i know already this howto
<ltsampros> but I suspect yesterday night I deacitvated indexing/files watching , shut down, boot today, no bars
<le_N> it deals with no output problems
<le_N> not with performance
<abhi> my window decorations have DISAPPEARED :( what to do? :(
<le_N> ah okey it was dor tareleruz problem sorry
<le_N> abhi
<le_N> try to turn off compiz
<le_N> then restart it
<abhi> le_N: how to do that in Gutsy?
<le_N> i think it is advanced effect in system menu ?
<le_N> something like that
<abhi> le_N got it
<rastakid_> is there a list somewhere with latest offered updates?
<Frenzy> I'm on 6.10, i need apache with support of >2gb files. Is there any way to upgrade apache to 2.2 WITHOUT upgrading distro and without compiling?
<simmerz> does anyone know if its possible for evolution to have additional mailboxes added to an account./
<simmerz> ?
<Mortice> Frenzy: you could see if there's a backported package, or you could compile apache yourself.
<Frenzy> Mortice: compiling means checking manually security updates...
<Mortice> Frenzy: indeed.
<Guillem_> eps->pdf conversion is broken in Gutsy: when I include an eps image in LyX + pdftex, the image is converted to a page-size pdf ... and eps2pdf has disapeared!!!
<ltsampros> le_N: most of this bugs
<Guillem_> (or it was epstopdf)
<ltsampros> are related to compiz and beryl somehow
<Soda__> hmmz
<Frenzy> I'll look for a 2.2 backport repos if any
<le_N> probably
<Soda__> haha
<Soda__> sup frenzy
<le_N> maybe just turning off desktop effects waiting some more compatible version comes
<Guillem_> hmm, seems I have to install texlive-extra-utils package
<Guillem_> lets see...
<Soda__> who wanted to get Pwned LoL
<Frenzy> Soda__: ?
<Soda__> Nothing noob
<Soda__> i'm bored
<Guillem_> Yessss!
<justinpr> can someone point me at the best place to find a list of supported desktop wireless cards for gutsy?
<worldfighter_958> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=4591432
<Flannel> Frenzy: You can backport it yourself with prevu, its painless.  Takes care of everything for you.  (see !prevu)
<Frenzy> !prevu
<ubotu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<worldfighter_958> hey all
<Soda__> frenzy just went poof
<worldfighter_958> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=4591432
<Frenzy> wow, i'll giveit a look
<Soda__> LoL
<Mortice> Flannel: good tip! Thanks for enlightening us.
<Soda__> wow hes still here LoL
<worldfighter_958> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=4591432
<stephenjudkins> how do I get the development headers for python installed if i've installed python via apt-get?
<cool> !Bug #113237
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug #113237 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mortice> stephenjudkins: there should be a python-dev package, although i think the name will include the version number, like 'python2.5-dev'
<erUSUL> !hardware | justinpr
<ubotu> justinpr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<worldfighter_958> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=4591432
<stephenjudkins> Mortice: thanks! worked great
<Flannel> !ops | worldfighter_958
<ubotu> worldfighter_958: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<erUSUL> justinpr: i'm very happy with my conceptronic with rt2500pci chip
<stephenjudkins> (it was python-dev)
<justinpr> erUSUL: thanks
<Mortice> stephenjudkins: ah, ok. thanks for letting me know. :)
<ltsampros> question: CompizConfig Settings Manager,
<ltsampros> where the hell is that
<kevev> hello all
<Mortice> justinpr: I can second erUSUL's recommendation of the rt2500 chipset. If you're in the market for a wireless card and linux support is at all important, go for a card based on it.
<kevev> Anyone using JEOS? I have a question
<justinpr> Mortice: thanks. ok, i'll start looking for places to get one of them
<kevev> anyone having trouble copying JEOS VMWare images and they new image shows no interfaces in ifconfig?????
<kevev> is there a way to for hardware detection in JEOS? I think this is the issue. Ubuntu will detect new hardware on boot, but I do not believe that JEOS does this. correct me if I am wrong.
<geoaxis> i downloaded a video file which has been dubbed over in another language, can any one recomed an easy to use tool in ubuntu/linux to filter out that dubbing
<indraveni> hi guys
<indraveni> is any one there who can help me in getting linux drivers for my Touchstrip fingerprint sensor
<indraveni> of my sony vaio laptop
<kevev> idraveni: have you googled to see if a driver exist?
<Soda__> lol
<Soda__> SomeOne Give Me A Site Too Drop I'm Bored....... :)
<indraveni> kevev, yes, but no fyutful solution
<Karotte> Hi
<kevev> fyutful?
<nomad111> why is my internet frikin slow
<Karotte> is there a way in gutsy to get the desktop to display the drive symbols of attached usb drives, home folder etc?
<nomad111> this is killing me
<nomad111> only in gutsy
<Soda__> because your on dialup :)
<Karotte> It was displayed in feisty or so, but in gutsy its gone
<nomad111> i disabled ipv6 in firefox and that made no change
<nomad111> i have cable
<Soda__> LoL
<Jakobsen> Isn't there any simple way to use Cisco VPN Client in Linux?
<nomad111> and its much faster in windows
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, you are kidding?
<mavi-> Karotte: start gconf-editor, go to nautilus-> desktop, click the "show drive icons" or similar checkbox
<nomad111> im starting to use windows more than ubuntu and its getting annoying enough
<Soda__> r there any hackers here.....
<Soda__> LoLz
<Soda__> Hmmz
<Soda__> Booo
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, forget the cisco client: install vpnc package
<Soda__> SCR!PTK!DD!ES
<kevev> is there a command in ubuntu to force hardware detection?
<Soda__> LoL.......
<brobostigon> hi
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, alternatively, you may install network-manager-vpnc as well if you don't want it easy
<kevev> Soda__: shhhhh!!!!
<cool> kevev, modprobe
<Soda__> kevev heh ?
<kevev> will someone answer my question??
<nomad111> hasnt anyone had my problem
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, sorry; network-manager-vpnc = easy
<kevev> Soda__: :p
<nomad111> firefox takes 30 seconds to load any page
<nomad111> then it works fast
<nomad111> but the initial delay is killing me
<Guillem_> vpnc standalone = you have to create a /etc/vpnc/profile.vpnc file (not so easy, but more powerful)
<kevev> nomad111: weird.
<kevev> * wonders if anyone can here me
<nomad111> i dont know whats causing and im sure its not my isp or connection because it runs flawlessly under windows
<cool> nagaozen, under IE?
<brobostigon> kevev: did you mean hear??
<kevev> nomad111: try checking the filesystem. sudo shutdown -rF how
<Guillem_> nomad111, if you reaload the page is it fast?
<kevev> brobostigon: Si
<nomad111> let me check
<kevev> anyone running JEOS??
<nomad111> ye if i reload its relatively faster
<Guillem_> nomad111, in that case, looks like you have problems with the nameservers: check /etc/resolv.conf
<indraveni> any help in this aspect please?
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | nomad111
<ubotu> nomad111: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: network-manager-vpnc is a no-go... My network-manager applet crashes when I try using it
<kevev> ahhhh Guillem mey be correct.
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, extrange...
<kevev> nomad111: swap the order on your nameservers in resolv.conf
<kevev> Anyone use JEOS???
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: strange?
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, nevertheless, the file you have to generate with vpnc is easy to fill in
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, sorry, no english native :P
<nomad111> kevev: where is that file located
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: and vpnc is cisco-compatible?
<kevev> nomad111: /etc/resolv.conf
<kinglet> Hi guys
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, not only: is cisco-compatible and it is faster than the cisco-client crap
<nomad111> erUSUL: im pretty sure that wont work for me because ifconfig does not display inet6 address, hence its disabled but ill give it a shot
<kinglet> I have a problem with my connection in Ubuntu Linux 7.10
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: I have a lot of *.pcf files that I want to use - how do I convert them then?
<kinglet> I don know how I can make a VPN connection for connect to Adsl
<kevev> nomad111: put the server with the lowest ping from your location first in the list.
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, the only downside is that you cannot use the *pcf file
<kevev> JEOS?? anyone?
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, in my case I had only one file...
<kevev> blah
<kevev> anyone use VMWARE?
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: so it's cisco compatible, faster than Cisco VPN Client, but can not use pcf-profiles? barf :D
<brobostigon> i have nameserver 208.67.222.222 namerserver 208.67.220.220, in my resolv.conf, and it wrks fr me.
<acuster> hey all, how does one disable email-notification in gutsy?
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, at least this is my experience
<dgjones> kevev, doesn't look like there's anyone around that uses Jeos  at the moment, maybe give it a couple of hours and ask again when the US comes on lime
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: well.. then it would be too problematic for me to use :(
<cool> kevev, better use virtualbox. its in the repos too
<kevev> dgjones: ok. Im US. I should be in bed. but JEOS is so nice
<acuster> paper-clip level annoying
<cool> !virtualbox | kevev
<ubotu> kevev: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<kevev> cool: Im in windows now.
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, try it, with one vpnc. Then see if it is too problematic or no :P
<kevev> so vmware is what I use
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: will do - thank you :)
<cool> kevev, virtualbox has a windows version too!
<Oli``> I built a custom firmware a while back and installed it. How do I uninstall it?
<kevev> hmmmmm.....
<Guillem_> The file to fill is only 4 lines! I guess some grep-like script could be done to convert *.pcf files
<kevev> well I dont believe it is a vmware issue. I think that JEOS does not detect new hardware on boot.
<Guillem_> (see /etc/vpnc/example.conf after install)
<kevev> I need to force it to detect new hardware.
<kevev> anyone know how to force ubuntu to detect new hardware? what app does it use?
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, I like it because in my case I don't want to update DNS-name resolutions since I want to keep the vpnc connection but my Internet connection as well...
<kevev> maby JEOS has it.
<dgjones> kevev, there is a #jeos channel, but there's only one person there at the minute, might be worth a try now or later on in the day
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: That's exactly what I want too..
<kevev> dgjones: thank you. I will join
<nomad111> kevev: after pinging the 3 addresses i have in that file it appears that the top one is the fastest
<dgjones> kevev, as i said though, there is only one person there so maybe not much in the way of response
<Rainpoint> Hi, my resolution is malfunctioning. I'm getting a lower resolution than I am supposed to. I have already tried changing it through the Screen function in System menu but it wont let me change it.
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, I recall doing it with cisco-client was much more difficult, but it is ages since I don't use cisco-client any more (I'm 64bit for last two years and at that time there was tnot a 64bit cisco-client so I started looking for alternatives....)
<Rainpoint> This happened after I tried to run Civ 4, then it crashed after a while.
<le_N> hi
<kevev> nomad111: ok. you need to switch the order. maby the first nameserver is flaking out.
<le_N> i have make the intel hda alsa recompiling
<nomad111> kevev: its my router address 192.168.0.1
<le_N> and now sound is totally broken
<ferronica> enable ups alarm not working
<nomad111> it should be the fastest
<le_N> how do i reverse to the original drivers ?
<stoneman> hey how do i find out what temperature my cpu is at?
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, to disable it just uncomment the last line of the example.conf (well, the copied file to your profile name match)
<kevev> nomad111: ok. your router is probably working ok. Its the nameservers your router is using. can you set a static nameserver in the router config??
<stoneman> is there a command line for finding out what the termperature is for the cpu?
<nomad111> kevev: i dont really know how, but i am pretty sure the problem lies in ubuntu and not the router
<nomad111> kevev: i found a rather large thread on this issue in ubuntuforums
<kevev> nomad111: oh ya. you said windows does not have this problem. what network chip you using?
<Guillem_> stoneman, there is a nice gnome-applet for that (not sure about the command :( )
<stoneman> Guillem ah ok, i tried that conky thing but its way over my head
<dgjones> !sensors | stoneman
<ubotu> stoneman: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Flannel> stoneman: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<stoneman> cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature: No such file or directory
<stoneman> :S
<kevev> nomad111: what network chip are you using???
<simmerz> when i try and connect to my exchange server with Evolution, I keep getting told my password is wrong for the Global Address List
<nomad111> kevev: i dont know
<kevev> nomad111: wireless?
<nomad111> kevev: no i think its broadcom ethernet card
<Guillem_> simmerz, you have to place the name of the GAL server at the preferences
<Nom-> bleh my menu bars just dissapeared ... grrr
<kevev> nomad111: ok. ethernet? not wireless?
<nomad111> kevev: im using a dell e1505/6400 laptop, i think its got the broadcom card
<Guillem_> nomad111, some broadcom cards do not work well...
<nomad111> kevev: yes i have it connected to the router with a cable
<nomad111> kevev: its not on wireless
<Guillem_> nomad111, I've had bad experiences with some of them
<nomad111> kevev: the card worked like a charm under feisty
<stoneman> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nomad111> i think a lot of people were complaining about the broadcom wireless chips
<kevev> nomad111: ok. I think you have the same broadcom chip our hp servers have. If you force full duplex, autoneg off 100 meg. that should fix it.
<Guillem_> nomad111, hmm my dell9400 has no network issues with gutsy.
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: nice - it works :)
<kevev> nomad111: basically its the autoneg that screws it up.
<stoneman> can someone please explain to me wtf this all means plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45537/
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, you will end up traslating the *pcf files ... I see the future....
<stoneman> omg all i want to do is find out what the cpu temp is :S
<nomad111> kevev: no idea...
<nomad111> kevev: i wish i knew what that meant
<ferronica> enable ups alarm not working
<nomad111> kevev: but ill keep looking through that forum thread instead of bugging u
<Guillem_> stoneman, leave sensors without configuring (do notrun sensors-detect). Install then gnome-sensors-applet. USe it.
<kevev> nomad111: I will get you a config. one sec.l
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: You're a wise man :)
<stoneman> Guillem damn it ive already run sensors-detect, so now what do i do?
<Guillem_> stoneman, If you manage to configure senors-detect et all, you wil access much more info, but for CPU temp, that is enough.
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, I saw the light before :P
<so2> hi
<so2> has someone experience with dokuwiki / pmwiki?
<windego40> hello
<Jakobsen> Guillem_: yes, I didn't believe you, but this actually IS very easy!
<kevev> nomad111: edit this file /etc/network/interfaces
<stoneman> sudo apt-get install gnome-sensors-applet
<stoneman> After unpacking 165MB of additional disk space will be used.
<stoneman> wtf lol
<so2> i'm just testing them, but are not really sure which one is "better"
<Guillem_> nomad111, try starting the laptop with the option "pci=noacpi" at the kernel
<Guillem_> nomad111, I've seen a HP laptop with network problems solved with that...
<nomad111> kevev: ok ill give it a shot
<kevev> nomad111: under your eth0 config add this line-> ETHTOOL_OPTS="speed 100 duplex full autoneg off"
<Guillem_> nomad111, I *think* it had a broadcom card....
<Guillem_> nomad111, kevev seems wiser than me, anyway.
<kevev> nomad111: also try autoneg on. And what Guillem_ said
<kevev> Guillem_: wish that were true :o)
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, I know, that's why I insisted :)
<stoneman> Guillem righto just installed this gnome sensors applet, added it to the menu bar, but it says "No sensors found!"
<kevev> ok. Im freakin tired. good luck nomad111. laters all!!
<Guillem_> Jakobsen, it is hard to understand why *pcf files are so complicated when you look at vpnc config files....
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Guillem_> stoneman, right-click->settings -> at the dialog->sensors->acpi->CPU
<justifier> hi, any idea why i am getting this http://pastebin.com/m3fa9baaa i have installed the lpr driver
<stoneman> no "settings" option at right click
<stoneman> only options are to remove, move, or remove from panel
<stoneman> sorry, lock to panel
<simmerz> Guillem_: I have done. and it's correct. but I always get auth failed
<nomad111> wat is moblobk-nfq
<nomad111> and how do i uninstall it
<nomad111> i got 10 minutes to figure it out
<stoneman> erUSUL mate this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto is totally cryptic to me
<stoneman> Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source. It is extracted below: << where the hell is that
<stoneman> i just used synaptic to install the sensors thing
<stoneman> lol
<stoneman> kk
<bullgard4> [Gnome] Main menu > System > System Administration > System log. The System Log Viewer in one of my Ubuntu 7.10 computers offers 8 logs to view but in another only 4. How can I change this number?
<stoneman> do i have to reboot the computer or something?
<nomad111> anyone?
<nomad111> how do i uninstall moblobk-nfq
<simmerz> if i view a network location, does ubuntu mount it anywhere?
<StoneNote> nomad111, sudo apt-get remove moblock-nfq
<bodo> now iam on centOS and i have already ubuntu on my pc on hda5 the grub is down and i done this root (hd0,4)  setup (hd0,4)  setup (hd0) but when the grub is loading it only show me windows and centOS
<cool> bodo, all three are on same hdd's?
<stoneman> nah no way mate, im not bloody pissing around with the kernel, last time i tried to get the bloody wireless going i had to reinstall the OS
<bodo> cool, yes they all on the same hdd but note i have three kernels of ubuntu
<stoneman> my god man, how the hell do i just bloody check the godam cpu temp??
<Sharpie> i can't subscribe to feeds in firefox using liferea (liferea-add-feed isn't working)
<cool> bodo, do you have any seprate /boot partion?
<bodo> cool, yes the boot of centos is on it's own partion
<Mortice> oops
<Mortice> not sure how that got here. sorry
<cool> bodo, post your menu.lst and output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<brobostigon> hi
<zackeroo> hi there,
<bodo> cool, do you mean menu.lst of centOS ?
<zackeroo> I am wondering why I am constantly having issues playing DVD's
<zackeroo> ???
<zackeroo> in Windows VLC is playing all these DVD's fine
<zackeroo> but in Linux ... nothing doing
<cool> bodo, yes
<so2> zackeroo: libdvdcss installed?
<brobostigon> zackeroo: do you have libdvdcss installedd??
<zackeroo> I have been trying to find a solution to this widespread problem but nothing has worked
<zackeroo> I have EVERYTHING installed
<brobostigon> check!!
<so2> did you add nay repositories with media support?
<so2> because libdvdcss is not in the ubuntu repos
<zackeroo> and folks this is happening with MANY machines running Ubuntu Linux here
<Guillem_> zackeroo, medibuntu.org
<zackeroo> it seems to have gotten worse with Gutsy
<achadwick> zackeroo: specifically, check that you did the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<CyberMad> what is the best image viewer?
<CyberMad> i want to install it...
<Guillem_> zackeroo, this is not a technical issue. It is a layers issue....
<brobostigon> gthumb
<CyberMad> because GQview is not good..
<ivan_> i have a problem in ubuntu with the fonts in programs, like evince, mathematica etc. they are too large, it works good when running gnome but i have tried with to other WM with the same problem and the problem is not in the WM, any1 know how to fix this?
<CyberMad> brobostigon thanks... other opinion, please..
<buttercups> so2, no repo needed for that, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<zackeroo> Guillem_: explain please
<Guillem_> ivan_, you should fill in the ~/.fonts.conf file properly...
<Rajaef> test
<Guillem_> zackeroo, in some countries, using libdvdcss is ilegal.
<Guillem_> zackeroo, for this reason ubuntu (and other distros) do not include it
<zackeroo> Guillem_: I don't understand
<zackeroo> Guillem_: it works in Windows .... libdvdcss in VLC
<ivan_> Guillem_: i dont have a .font.config file but i have a cat .fontconfig
<Guillem_> zackeroo, in windows, you have paid a license, which includes licensing of playing dvds
<Guillem_> ivan_, nope, the file is .fonts.conf, gnome does not generate it, but KDE does....
<aidehua> Where is the "dns-nameserver" option in /etc/network/interfaces documented?
<zackeroo> Guillem_: ummm... Windows does not come with a DVD codec
<Mark761966> Hey all
<Mortice> Guillem_: not generally the case. And anyway, vlc on windows uses libdvdcss, which is compiled in
<zackeroo> Guillem_: thats why VLC got so popular
<Mark761966> How can I find an icon when it's not in the usual place?
<Guillem_> ivan_, you can force the gnome fonts, running "gnome-settings-daemon" from the command line, anyway
<Mortice> Guillem_: on ubuntu, it's not compiled in, for the legal reasons you state, and you need to install libdvdcss as a shared library before dvd playback will work.
<Guillem_> Mortice, thanks for the point
<Guillem_> Mortice, in other words, in some countries, installing vlc at windows is ilegal.
<Mortice> Guillem_: well, using it, to be pedantic, but yes.
<gordonjcp> pretty much just the US and Japan though
<gordonjcp> maybe Australia
<Guillem_> ..., zackeroo seems to be from Australia
<openstandards> hey all
<zackeroo> Guillem_: yes
<gordonjcp> it's one of the things that really annoys me about ubuntu
<ivan_> Guillem_: it works, is it okay to just exec gnome-settings-deamon in xsession?
<lacuce> Hi all! Can anyone help me installing printer on Gutsy?
<lacuce> I have Epson Stylus C90
<Guillem_> ivan_, it has a RAM penalty, you know. I guess it is OK if you have enough RAM....
<gordonjcp> why are the media player codecs deliberately crippled because one small part of the userbase has inconvenient laws?
<Mark761966> Dam it. How can an icon show up on the dock but not actually be in the icons fodler?
<^^^EROS^^> ciao
<ivan_> Guillem_ : is there any guids to make a fonts.conf file?
<Mortice> gordonjcp: because if they weren't, canonical would be at risk of legal proceedings in the countries where distributing libdvdcss is illegal.
<gordonjcp> Mortice: I'm sure Ubuntu contains software that's illegal in other countries
<Guillem_> ivan_, sure, you may google for it. In my case, what I do is the following: start kcontrol -> go to fonts and mark the "use KDE fonts for other apps" or simmilar: then you have a .fonts.conf file in your home to edit to your needs.
<le_N> hi again
<gordonjcp> Mortice: it's pretty much only the US, anyway
<el> anyone ever got sflphone working under ubuntu?
<le_N> is there people using alsa apps with some dell inspiron 6400  ?
<Guillem_> ivan_, so, first of all is to try to setup the options you want in kcontrol (font names, sizes, DPI setting, LCD setting....)
<Guillem_> le_N,  9400 is good for you?
<ivan_> Guillem_: kcontrol is started in gnome?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<le_N> i have realtime set
<Uff1> Hey, I need to burn an iso image in ubuntu, and it's really messsed up, some programs won't run. Any ideas what programs I could use? (I am a newbie)
<le_N> etc...
<le_N> and can't have any decent latency
<Guillem_> ivan_, it is KDE, but you can start from where you need it... gnome, fluxbox, ...
<brobostigon> xcdroast
<buttercups> gordonjcp, crippled? It's as easy as sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh, to install
<row> What's the kubuntu installer's lvm support like, no need for GUI just need to know if it is well supported?
<le_N> @ 2048 smp buffer size it keeps on cracking
<foldart> Uff1: Nautilus, the file manager, right-click and select Write to Disc
<Guillem_> ivan_, provided you have installed the KDE system (at least the basic packages)
<buttercups> gordonjcp, whats the big deal?
<le_N> which is already too big
<Uff1> foldart: Is it that easy? Linux rules! :)
<le_N> for dealing with music making
<le_N> it works good on your 9400 Cuillem_ ?
<foldart> Uff1: :)
<dgjones> gordonjcp, is nmap still in the repo's? thats been declared as an illegal hacking tool in Germany, having it installed became a criminal offence in August, i guess like codecs, it puts the risk of using it to the user, not the distributor
<boris> hi
<Guillem_> ivan_, You want one .fonts.conf file?
<Uff1> foldart: If I rightclick and select Write to disc, will it be bootable?
<Zerot_> 디가
<ivan_> yeaa sure
<el> does anyone have a recommendation on witch voip phone that is similar to x-lite, but can transfer calls?
<ivan_> Guillem_: yes pleas
<gordonjcp> dgjones: yup
<foldart> Uff1: if the ISO is an image of a bootable CD, yes.
<gordonjcp> dgjones: so basically Ubuntu should pull nmap, and wireshark, and indeed netcat
<Guillem_> ivan_, I'm trying to send it to you... check you are giving permission to retrieve it...
<Uff1> great! (It's a kubuntu iso from their homepage)
<Oli``> How long is Feisty supported for now it's "old"?
<gordonjcp> dgjones: and ping, too
<ivan_> Guillem_: i am running irssi how do i do it?
<boris> i got amilo laptop and i installed ubuntu gutsy yesterday, but boot is awfully slow, a little less than 2 minutes. also, i dont see any ubuntu screen and a progress bar while it's booting, screen is totaly black, and then i see GDM, from there on everything is normal
<le_N> lol i start to have crack free sound with setting 8000 buffer size in my alsa apps
<Guillem_> ivan_, Don't know; never transferred a file before...
<dgjones> gordonjcp, i suppose in theory yes, however, they don't install most of them, its down to the user to decide if they want to break a "local" law, having the software isn't a problem, its the users intention that would need looking at
<le_N> that some fun triggering audio having them play 4 seconds later
<Guillem_> ivan_, I've opened a local chat and placed the text  there...
<ivan_> Guillem_: can i upload it somewhere on a clipboard maybe?
<Mortice> ivan_: dcc get <nick> <file>
<Mortice> ivan_: if you need the nick and the file, type /dcc list
<le_N> it would be nice to have a base of laptop that absolutly will not work for music making on ubuntu studio
<lacuce2> does anyone know where to get Epson C90/C91/C92/D92 printer driver?
<ivan_> Mortice: i dont see any
<rothchild> anyone got any quick tips on USB audio devices?
<boris> i got amilo laptop and i installed ubuntu gutsy yesterday, but boot is awfully slow, a little less than 2 minutes. also, i dont see any ubuntu screen and a progress bar while it's booting, screen is totaly black, and then i see GDM, from there on everything is normal. help pls
<ivan_> Guillem_: are u still trying to send?
<rothchild> I'm having a bit of trouble getting my edirol ua 25 working consistently
<Mortice> ivan_: the connection has probably timed out or guillem_ has cancelled
<le_N> laptop and linux ! that's a big no no to me know
<Mortice> ivan_: dcc is incredibly flaky in my experience
<le_N> now
<Guillem_> ivan_, I've restarted it
<le_N> last time i do such error
<rothchild> my amillio works great with gutsy (apart from usb audio apparently! ;-))
<Guillem_> ivan_, file is .fonts. conf, nick is ivan_ (I guess)
<ivan_> i am getting no file offered from Guillem_
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 7.10 require to deinstall the 'evolution' package in order to be able to deinstall the libbluetooth2 package?
<Mortice> Guillem_: the nick will be the sender's nick
<Guillem_> Mortice, oh
<boris> where can i get boot logs ?
<Mortice> bullgard4: probably because evolution depends on that library package.
<brobostigon> dmesg shws the boot logs, bris
<brobostigon> boris
<boris> thanks
<Guillem_> ivan_, I've opened a chat session between us, you should have a window/tab somewhere...
<bullgard4> Mortice: Tell me why Evlotion cannot function without Bluetooth, please.
<ivan_> Guillem_: nop nothing
<le_N> there is no driver at all for the tascam US144 ? right ?
<ekooooooo> alo
<Mortice> bullgard4: no idea, I don't maintain the package
<Guillem_> ivan_, enter the channel #ivan_font
<Mortice> bullgard4: I'm only guessing at the reason anyway
<ivan_> Guillem_: it says that i am not registred so i am not allows to pm
<sudhanshu_> c
<sharpie> when i double click a script and press "display" it doesn't do anything instead of opening the script in a text editor =\
<boris> from boot log : "[  579.624000] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [da1c5e40] 'on'" - anyone got idea if this could be reason for slow boot ?
<Mortice> sharpie: what do you want it to do?
<boris> anyone knows if this could be reason for slow boot ?
<sharpie> Mortice: display it in a text editor? >_>
<Mortice> sharpie: sorry, misread your last. thought you were saying it was opening in a text editor! :)
<Dominik83> fy 17141714
<boubbin> how to change mp3 bitrate, mp3 -> mp3 ?
<dgjones> !register | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Mortice> sharpie: I can't remember exactly how gnome handles file associations, but have you tried right-clicking and choosing what to open it with?
<sharpie> Mortice: that works
<daniloc> hi 2 all
<sharpie> Mortice: but i want it to work when i press display too =[
<Maverick> hi
<Mortice> sharpie: I'm not sure where you're finding the display option, to be honest
<sharpie> when you double click a script you get a dialog
<Mortice> sharpie: not doubting that you are, just saying that my knowledge of gnome is lacking
<gordonjcp> sharpie: if you double-click a script it should run it
<Maverick> i was just wondering if the 64-bit version of ubuntu supports intel c2d???
<sharpie> gordonjcp: run in terminal/display/cancel/run
<daniloc> hi, when i open Counter Strike via wine i use default resolution 1024x768
<sharpie> gordonjcp: oops not for u =o
<daniloc> and when i start counter strike, resolution is ok
<alch3mist> sharpie : if double click a script you'll be ask to display it or run it
<daniloc> but when i quit counter strike
<erUSUL> boubbin: that will ruin the quality of the mp3's lossy to lossy convertions are a bad idea
<sharpie> alch3mist: right, but when i press display it does nothing
<daniloc> i got bigest resolution
<daniloc> why ?
<alch3mist> <sharpie> : does it have file extension of some kind?
<Maverick> dude, the 64-bit version supports c2d right...i gotta slow net connection and i dont want to waste bandwidth
<sharpie> alch3mist: it doesn't really matter, it has chmod +x, but yes, i called it .sh
<boubbin> erUSUL i need to do it, i have no cd anymore and i just need the file with smaller filesize...
<erUSUL> boubbin: soundconverter ??
<alch3mist> <sharpie> : you could try right clicking it and go to "open with" tab and add an application association with it...
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: Convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 428 kB
<sharpie> alch3mist: yes, i know that works, but i want it to work when i press display too =\
<alch3mist> <sharpie> : or you can try "cat filename.sh" and see what happens
<eldenz> is there a way for my ubuntu to retrieve that nvidia driver easily? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.04.html
<alch3mist> <sharpie> : then add a file association in the "open with" tab.. add something like text editor in it
<khamael> when I boot the live-cd and install grub, grub says everything is ok, but when I try to reboot, the pc can`t find any boot  devices. I am trying to install winxp after ubuntu
<eldenz> do i have to install manually? or can package manager be configured to access an untested repository?
<sharpie> alch3mist: but it has open with text editor and it works
<sharpie> alch3mist: i want it to open it when i press display
<KenSentMe> How can i run a command in terminal in another language, for example english?
<erUSUL> eldenz: use the prepackaged versions
<sharpie> bah i'll open a nautilus from console and see if it returns an error =\
<erUSUL> eldenz: System>Admin>restricted drivers
<sharpie> there
<eldenz> erUSUL, i installed that a week ago there.. so it says 'in use' but how do i know which version i've installed?
<sharpie> it says "wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\sharpie\\Scripts\\embtrm.sh": Bad EXE format for"
<eldenz> erUSUL, i doubt it already has the 169.04 version there
<erUSUL> eldenz: apt-cache show nvidia-glx-new
<erUSUL> eldenz: it is 100.14.19 i think why do you need the latest one?
<eldenz> erUSUL, to get brightness keys working with my laptop
<eldenz> erUSUL, i've heard it works with that driver
<erUSUL> eldenz: i do not think that the keys controlling the brightness of your monitor are driven by the nvidia driver...
<erUSUL> eldenz: more likely you need some kind of acpi driver specific to you laptop
<eldenz> erUSUL, maybe i said it wrong, they work but the brightness was not adjusted with the old versions during X visible
<eldenz> only in ttys
<beterraba> could someone help me make a nfs server? i am having troubles when mounting on client
<erUSUL> eldenz: anyway if you really want to do it you have to do it manually
<eldenz> beterraba, just ask
<serenityUK> the nvidia-settings application can set gamma, colour correction etc
<eldenz> erUSUL, okay, thanks!
<eldenz> is there a document about how to upgrade kernel?
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<eldenz> thanks
<beterraba> i edited /etc/exports to allow *(rw), saved, then went to server (both are pinging each other) and typed: sudo mount -t nfs ip:/folder_in_server /folder_on_client
<beterraba> but this error happened: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on ip, missing codepage or helper program, or other error..
<Sharpie> can i delete the "examples" dir in my home folder?
<khamael> I followed these instructions  http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp , but they don`t work. does anybody know what is wrong?
<erUSUL> beterraba: helper program... could it be you are not running portmapd ??
<beterraba> Sharpie, yes
<Sharpie> beterraba: goody =D
<Sharpie> khamael: what exactly isn't working?
<beterraba> erUSUL, what's that?
<beterraba> sudo apt-get install portmapd?
<khamael> Sharpie: after I have booted the livecd, installed grub and rebooted, the bios says "no boot device found"
<TheSB> hi - can any one reffer me to compiz usage tutorial (I wand to understand how to do th trics before I am tring to install it)
<Sharpie> khamael: you installed grub without installing ubuntu? :\
<erUSUL> !info portmapd | beterraba
<ubotu> beterraba: Package portmapd does not exist in gutsy
<Learning-Ubuntu> How do iget my default boot usplash screen back. I used one at gnome-look and it worked fine until I changed the display card . Now I dont get a boot splash but It does show the login window
<erUSUL> !info portmap | beterraba
<beterraba> what must i do?
<ubotu> beterraba: portmap: The RPC portmapper. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<khamael> Sharpie: no, I had ubuntu on it originally, but I am trying to setup a dualboot
<erUSUL> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<beterraba> okay
<Sharpie> khamael: try to reinstall grub then
<serenityUK> TheSB: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/ has some tutorials and howtos
<beterraba> but portmap is already instaled both on server and client
<TheSB> serenityUK: thanks :-)
<beterraba> could be anything else?
<beterraba> is my command write?
<khamael> Sharpie: I have tried to install grub from the livecd a number of times, and after "setup (hd0)", grub says everything is ok, but still no boot
<Sharpie> Learning-Ubuntu: go to System -> Administration -> Login window and select the background there
<erUSUL> beterraba: install portmap... check the guide pointed out by ubotu
<Sharpie> khamael: are you dual booting on a single HD?
<Sharpie> khamael: or from 2 separate HDDs?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Sharpie, Its not the login im missing its the splash screen
<khamael> Sharpie: single
<Sharpie> khamael: and did you edit the grub menu with the right partitions?
<Sharpie> Learning-Ubuntu: which splash screen? :S
<khamael> Sharpie: haven`t touched menu.lst, if that is what you mean
<beterraba> sudo mount -t nfs ip:/folder_in_server /folder_on_client
<Sharpie> khamael: well, you should have edited it with the correct partitions
<Sharpie> khamael: send me your menu.lst (www.pastebin.com) please
<beterraba> erUSUL, portmap is already installed.. do u think it could be anything else?
<eldenz> should i use xmodmap or is there a different way for remapping keys in ubuntu?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Sharpie, The one with the progress bar showing that windows is loading :)
<Learning-Ubuntu> I mean ubuntu
<khamael> Sharpie: don`t have internet on the pc in question
<khamael> Sharpie: but could that be the problem?
<Sharpie> khamael: that's obviously the problem
<Sharpie> khamael: if you don't tell grub where the operation systems are it won't be able to load them
<abhi> how can i make pidgin throw message alerts on the task bar for all my workspaces? i'm using the desktop cube on gutsy
<khamael> Sharpie: I have edited menu.lst before. I will have a look
<Sharpie> abhi: #pidgin
<brobostigon> sharple: didnt you mean operatind systemsa
<abhi> Sharpie: but this is a GUtsy specific issue
<Sharpie> abhi: yes, but it's a pidgin question
<Sharpie> abhi: the guys over at #pidgin probably know more about it
<abhi> Sharpie I didn't face this problem using GAIM on Feisty
<abhi> Sharpie: it would throw up message alerts on all workspaces
<Sharpie> abhi: ok, well, you can right click the icon on the taskbar and check "show on all workspaces"
<Sharpie> abhi: i mean, "always on visible workspace"
<khamael> Sharpie: what am I looking for in menu.lst?
<abhi> Sharpie: u didn't get what i'm saying. i'm talking about message alerts
<Sharpie> khamael: you need to see that you have an ubuntu and windows entry, and that they both point to the correct partition
<teKnofreak> abhi, i suppose there is some option you need to enable for it to work
<Sharpie> abhi: aren't message alerts like..a separate plugin?
<cods_> anyone got a kworld dvb tuner working
<teKnofreak> abhi, look in plugins option in pidgin
<Oli``> cods_: what model?
<erUSUL> beterraba: i dunno sorry do not use nfs here i only can recomend checking the how to
<cods_> t 1oo
<cods_> 100
<cods_> ops
<PP188> opa pessoal
<PP188> alguém sabe como logar em terminal do gnome com outro usuario difereten do X ?
<dgjones> !br | PP188
<ubotu> PP188: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<buttercups> abhi, your looking for pidgin-libnotify, in Synaptic
<samsamleelee> i cant install java :(
<cods_> oli its a t-100
<Sharpie> samsamleelee: why?
<teKnofreak> samsamleelee, how did you try to ?
<samsamleelee> i went to applications>add/remove
<teKnofreak> samsamleelee, search for sun-java6-8
<samsamleelee> i tried dling from the web but it just doesnt work for me
<teKnofreak> samsamleelee, search for sun-java6-*
<Sharpie> samsamleelee: not good. go to synaptic package manager and look for "sun-java6"
<Oli``> cods_: what version of ubuntu?
<Sharpie> samsamleelee: and install "sun-java6-jre"
<cods_> feisty
<samsamleelee> gutsy gibbon
<cods_> oli feisty
<teKnofreak> samsamleelee, can you open a terminal ?
<samsamleelee> yes
<samsamleelee> i cant find the sun-java thing
<samsamleelee> i only see sudo
<Sharpie> samsamleelee: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<teKnofreak> samsamleelee, and type `apt-cache search sun-java6` without the `
<samsamleelee> i get this:
<samsamleelee> samuel@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre
<samsamleelee> [sudo] password for samuel:
<samsamleelee> Reading package lists... Done
<samsamleelee> Building dependency tree
<samsamleelee> Reading state information... Done
<samsamleelee> E: Couldn't find package sun-java-jre
<dgjones> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sharpie> samsamleelee: sun-java6-jre
<Sharpie> samsamleelee: not sun-java-jre
<samsamleelee> oh
<teKnofreak> first search whether your package is there and then install :P
<Sharpie> teKnofreak: it doesn't really matter, it would notify him if it's already installed
<samsamleelee> Reading package lists... Done
<samsamleelee> Building dependency tree
<samsamleelee> Reading state information... Done
<samsamleelee> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<samsamleelee> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<samsamleelee> is only available from another source
<samsamleelee> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<teKnofreak> Sharpie, it will show him the correct package name if he tries with some-like-that one
<samsamleelee> why cant i paste large amounts of text
<osamena> hi
<erUSUL> !sources | samsamleelee
<ubotu> samsamleelee: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<khamael> Sharpie: changed "root=UUIDl_ots_of_numbers"  to "root=/dev/sda1", and removed all the other entries in menu.lst, but it still won`t boot
<Learning-Ubuntu> You cant get mp3's to play onUbuntu without an internet connection correct?
<dgjones> !paste | samsamleelee
<ubotu> samsamleelee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Oli``> cods_: I can't find any problems with drivers... The only issues about the t-100 seem to be with the remote
<khamael> Sharpie: or should "root=" be something else?
<samsamleelee> never mind i think i will just install it manually
<Sharpie> khamael: it would really help to see the menu.lst, you don't have any way to transfer it? a floppy disk or a disk on key?
<samsamleelee> cant believe so little people are talking amongst 1158 people
<Mortice> Learning-Ubuntu: you could install the packages from removable media, but you'd obviously have to download them first to get them on a removable medium.
<khamael> Sharpie: I have a memory stick. give me a sec
<Oli``> samsamleelee: Be thankful that most of them are idle. It would be chaos otherwise
<buttercups> samsamleelee, you need the multiverse repo enabled
<Learning-Ubuntu> Mortice, thanks thats what I needed to know :)
<Sharpie> khamael: great, get it and paste it in www.pastebin.com
<teKnofreak> samsamleelee, go to synaptic, check whether multiverse is enabled, if not enable
<osamena> alooooooooooooooo
<Mortice> Learning-Ubuntu: no problem :)
<cods_> oli. ive tried lrc but cant nothing from it lol
<samsamleelee> how do i enable multiverse
<cods_> oli will i need drivers for remote for it to work ???
<Oli``> cods_: lirc is just for the remote, though, isn't it? does the tuner work on its own?
<Learning-Ubuntu> samsamleelee,   System > Adminstration > software sources
<cods_> oli _: well kaffiene as picked the tuner up but no channels
<samsamleelee> ive went there now what
<brobostigon> hi
<cods_> oli_; i never got it to work on windows thought id give linux i go seen as its stuck in a box keep me busy lol
<samsamleelee> this my first time using irc
<IdleOne> !multiverse | samsamleelee
<ubotu> samsamleelee: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Sharpie> samsamleelee: there's a checkbox that says "blablablabla (multiverse)". check it.
<kane77> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cool> samsamleelee, then read http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html :-)
<samsamleelee> found it thanks
<samsamleelee> read that already thanks
<samsamleelee> im now reading the irc commands tutorial
<node357> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<samlee> is it possible to see all the available irc channels
<node357> yes samlee with /list
<boontoo> i was wondering how to set my wireless card up as an access point? so that my other computer can connect to my computer and then connect to the internet over wifi?
<boontoo> anyone know how?
<Asusu> hello. I'm trying to get wifi to work with ubuntu. What is the easiest way to do this?
<IdleOne> !wifi | Asusu
<ubotu> Asusu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> boontoo: you need hostapd not all cards support that kind of operation under linux
<boontoo> erUSUL im sure mine does =p thanks for that
<Asusu> !wifi
<Asusu> ok thanks
<khamael> Sharpie: http://pastebin.com/d55423a72
<cods_> anyone understand this what i have to do ???http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/KWorld_NB-TV_100_CardBus
<Sharpie> khamael: ok, now can you open a terminal, type "sudo fdisk -l" and send me what it says?
<boontoo> erUSUL: know of any guides that shows me how to do it?
<parkerw20777> hey everyone
<parkerw20777> can anyone tell me why both limewire and frostwire cant get active network connections?
<parkerw20777> i use a wireless adapter to connect to my router , eevryting else works fine
<parkerw20777> anyone?
<guhhh> please i lost my system. is there anyway i can reinstall the system without losing my data?
<node357> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<boontoo> i was wondering how to set my wireless card up as an access point? so that my other computer can connect to my computer and then connect to the internet over wifi?
<domas> boontoo: you need two cards for that usually
<cods_> parker. only trouble i had with frostwire was java
<domas> boontoo: a single wifi card can be on one network only
<parkerw20777> nah i fixed that
<boontoo> domas i have 1 ethernet connection, and one wireless card the ethernet is the internet and wireless is nothing atm
<parkerw20777> it jsut sits there saying "connecting to network"
<parkerw20777> doesnt do anything else
<domas> ah
<kraut> moin
<samlee> hi i tried marking sun-java6-jre in synaptic but it says
<samlee> sun-java6-jre:
<samlee>  Depends: java-common (>=0.24) but it is not installable
<samlee>  Depends: sun-java6-bin but it is not going to be installed or
<samlee>  	ia32-sun-java6-bin (=6-03-0ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<khamael> Sharpie: http://pastebin.com/d3f696dfb
<domas> boontoo: http://www.linux.com/feature/55617 ? :)
<paolo> hi, may i have help from somebody expert please? how can i make a question?
<cods_> parker -- you tried your firefall settings
<joseaa> Is cannonical's partner repositories enabled by default in gutsy ?
<Sharpie> khamael: uh.wtf.um. that's only a secondary HD with a fat16 filesystem :S
<boontoo> domas: ty exactly what i was after
<domas> boontoo: should I mention that was a simple google search? :)
<khamael> Sharpie: that is what fdisk -l said on the computer booted with a livecd
<brobostigon> wgats in canonicals partnet repos??
<boontoo> domas i must have been using the wrong search terms because i spent ages
<Sharpie> khamael: ok, tell me then, how is your hard disk divided? (how many partitions, filesystems etc)
<domas> boontoo: "ubuntu wifi access point" :)
<domas> I hate the idea that some day search engines will understand humans properly
<boontoo> domas: damnit mine was like ubuntu + wireless bridge
<boontoo> heh
<domas> because all my superiority will evaporate.
<domas> boontoo: google thought you were looking for 'wireless to wireless' :)
<khamael> Sharpie:  /dev/sda1 is /, containing the ubuntu install. /dev/sda2 is swap. /dev/sda3 is windows ntfs. And /dev/sda4 is /home
<Sharpie> khamael: alright, i'll try and edit the menu.lst accordingly. hang on.
<samlee> i tried installing java from synaptic but all it gave me was http://pastebin.com/f19c785d2
<khamael> everything aside from swap and ntfs is ext3
<beterraba> is there an aleternative program to use to export and import files else nfs?
<AutoMatriX> is there a way to copy 'protected' DVD's and if yes, with which program ?
<nucco> does anyone know of an ftp client that can keep a connectio for more than 5 minutes?
<brobostigon> ftp, samba, beterraba
<nucco> AutoMatriX: thoggen allows you to rip them
<beterraba> both?
<samlee> can someone help me
<samlee> i tried installing java from synaptic but all it gave me was http://pastebin.com/f19c785d2
<brobostigon> either
<beterraba> is samba good?
<brobostigon> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Sharpie> khamael: try this: http://pastebin.com/m4daa1773
<beterraba> thanks
<Sharpie> khamael: i'm going to eat now, if this doesn't work ask someone else to help you. cya,hope it works.
<joseaa> Is cannonical's partner repositories enabled by default in gutsy ?
<joseaa> anyone ?
<cods_> samlee-; i just installed mine from automatix
<samlee> whats that
<Pici> !automatix | cods_ samlee
<ubotu> cods_ samlee: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<erUSUL> joseaa: check yourself in System>Admin>Software Sources
<ray_> anyone familiar with GYachE?
<cool> ray_, yes its buggy
<ray_> cool: do you know of another program that i can use a webcam on a yahoo server?
<TheNewAndy> hmm, I just got back to my computer and it is running really really slow (took half a minute to turn the screensaver off)
<joseaa> erUSUL, It's enabled for me but I don't remember whether i did it manually
<joseaa> it would be nice if someone else could verify
<samlee> so how do i install java?
<cool> ray_, not till now :(
<paolo> help! i have ati x1400 on gutsy, driver 7.1 (the last one), compiz fusion works fine (even if it's slow :(), but i can't watch movies without blinking.. youtube works fine too
<TheNewAndy> I don't have any resource hungry things running... it sounds like it's doing lots of swapping
<cool> ray_, but skype has this feature
<ray_> cool, i keep getting an error message when i try and start my cam in GYachE
<davejansen> Hey all! After running apt-get update, I am no longer able to connect to my ubuntu box from OSX, it keeps telling me that the authentication failed (my user/pass is not accepted, for some reason). Is there some way I can undo the update, or fix the problem in any other way?
<davejansen> in addition: Yes, the box runs fine otherwise, VNC works, SSH works too, just not the afp connection
<joseaa> ping anyone ?
<TheNewAndy> metacity keeps crashing, and I'm nervous that someone has hacked in
<samlee> i cant install java
<paolo> nobody can help me?
<ray_> TheNewAndy, use a firewall like firestarter or something like it
<dotnet> alo
<cods_> samlee- what os you on 64 or 32 bit
<TheNewAndy> I have a long secure password, but I also have an internet facing ssh server
<UltraMagnus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> TheNewAndy: Perhaps tracker is indexing.
<TheNewAndy> ray_: right now I'm using the physical "unplug the network cable" firewall
<dotnet> how to install radeon x300 on ubuntu gutsy pals
<paolo> thanks, i try to read it :)
<samlee> 32
<TheNewAndy> it isn't tracker either
<ray_> TheNewAndy, that always works, are you connected via router to your computer?
<samlee> cods_, i use 32 bit
<TheNewAndy> I also have 29 instances of apache2 running... possibly a sign of badness
<tich> i have changed the background colour behind the login screen and desktop to white but for some reason when the splash screen is up the colour switches to brown.  how would i fix this?
<dotnet> aloo
<dotnet> somebody can help me
<dotnet> !!
<TheNewAndy> in the authentication log there is just one case of a bad login attempt (user "Test")
<dotnet> how can i learn tutorial driver ati x300
<Scab> hello
<dotnet> plzz
<pdm_> hi, i ve got a notebook with 512 MB ram, but in system monitor it detecte only 217 MB, why????'
<Scab> I've installed the updates for my ubuntu, and when it restarted there is no desktop
<ray_> pdm_, is it 2 sticks or one? you probably have a bad stick
<Scab> only the cursor
<Scab> and a solid background
<dotnet> ah forgot it....
<ray_> scab, what kind of video card do you have
<Scab> good q
<Scab> some
<Scab> ati
<Scab> mobility
<Scab> that's it ati mobility radeon 9000
<ray_> scab: i have the same one and had the same problem
<dotnet> how can ati x300 have 3d display??
<cods_> samlee-; have you check in unbuntu forums
<ray_> scab, you are using the proprietary driver right?
<Scab> yes
<capiira> is ubuntus gimp still rc3 ?
<pdm_> Scab, try to remove tlc 8.4.
<dotnet> yup
<buttercups> dotnet, use the restricted driver manager
<tich> could the colour behind the splash screen be forced to load somehow?
<dotnet> o0oo
<Scab> how can I
<dotnet> but if i apply the restristed driver manager my screen have blank screen
<dotnet> tell me what wrong
<dotnet> but if i apply the restristed driver manager my screen go blank screen
<cods_> is anybody on unbuntu 710 ??
<brobostigon> yep.
<brobostigon> ubuntu 7.10
<Lhademmor> Hey, I need some help: Gutsy won't mount my Maxtor OneTouch II external harddrive. It spits out the error with "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0) Failed to mount /dev/sdb1 Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.." And then two weird choises
<cods_> brob is it any good
<Hexch> Hello! I have a litle problem when I play games my brightness changes automaticly ? Have you heard about this problem. It's an dell 22" screen
<dotnet> mr buttercups can you help me?? sir
<ray_> scab, this is what you want to do, go in to the god ctl alt f1 screen
<brobostigon> i use gutsy on a macintosh,s its different from the x86 version, but the powerpc version is quite good and stable.
<Scab> clear till that
<ray_> and put in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xrog
<buttercups> Scab, I believe fglrx dropped support for the ati mobility radeon 9000, old card
<capiira> xorg :D
<ray_> go through the menus then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<buttercups> dotnet, I don't know, my x300 never was a problem, try installing the driver from the ati website
<cods_> i on uu 1.5 which is very stable was thinkin off upgradeing
<ray_> buttercups, it did
<ray_> scab, which ubuntu are you using?
<brobostigon> cds_, whats  uu 1.5??
<cods_> ubuntu ultimate
<Indephysis> Is there any way to defrag a vfat filesystem from Ubuntu?
<ikonia> cods_: ubuntu ultimate is not an ubuntu product and not supported here
<Scab> latest
<ray_> scab, did try xorg?
<Scab> going through that
<ray_> ahh
<chilli_> hello
<chilli_> #programers
<Lhademmor> anyone?
<Asusu> hello. trying to get WPAPSK to work with wireless network, however the gnome network manager only allows me to set WEP hexadecimal or ascii modes. I've read the HOWtos and they say gnome networkmanager should seamlessly have wpa support enabled. What may I be doing wrong?
<chilli_> i am
<cods_> anyone help setting up my kworld dvb card plz ive left posts in forums no luck in them
<ikonia> Asusu: is it supported on your card's driver in linux
<ray_> Asuse, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<chilli_> #program
<ikonia> ray_: why does he need that
<ikonia> chilli_: what do you want ?
<ray_> asuse, sorry not thinking
<chilli_> nothing soz
<ikonia> ray_: you don't even know what his card model is
<Asusu> ikonia: That I don't know. It's intel 3945ABG. How do I find that out?
<ray_> ikonia, like i said not thinking
<ikonia> Asusu: ok, the 3945 should support wpa
 * Cowie` is listening to: David Guetta - Live @ Sensation White 2006  [7:53/64:54] 192kbps - 44Khz
<ikonia> cods_: this is a support channel, we don't need to see that sort of thing.
<ikonia> cods_: sorry not you
<ikonia> Cowie this is a support channel, we don't need to see that
<ikonia> sort of thing
<Asusu> ikonia: Ok, do I have to do anything special to have gnome NetworkManager to show the WPA option?
<Cowie`> ikonia,  it's automated, deal with it.
<ikonia> Cowie`: no - disable it, there are rules in the channels
<slackern> Cowie`, nice attitude
<ikonia> Asusu: I wouldn't expect so, gnome should pick it up.
<Cowie`> ikonia, Why should I disable one of my functions just because you demand it when it's a support channel..
<ikonia> Asusu: what version of ubuntu are you using it
<Asusu> ikonia: actually ubuntu just detected the card right out of the box, I didn't have to install intel drivers :-)
<ray_> ikonia, you think avahi will help?
<Mortice> Cowie`: because those are the rules of the channel.
<ikonia> Cowie`: I don't demand itm, the channel has rules about automated message and away messages
<LadyNikon> good morning..
<Cowie`> Hmmm..
<Asusu> ikonia: what do you mean by that? "gnome should pick it up" ?
<ikonia> ray_: quite possibly, but it shouldn't need to
<Indephysis> Because it's irritating and nobody cares what you're listening to. :o
<Indephysis> Also, it's incredibly suspicious that your "automated" announce only announced 7:53 into the song.
<brobostigon> avahi is a version of zerconf and bonjour i think isnt it??
<ikonia> Asusu: gnome should offer you wpa options in the network admin gui, I assume thats what you using
<LadyNikon> /home/ladynikon/.cedega/.ui/gddb.py:24: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012.
<ikonia> brobostigon: pretty much
<ray_> ikonia, that what i use, i have an intel 22xxabg
<LadyNikon> which is best to update?
<Asusu> ikonia: it doesn't, just WEP.
<ikonia> ray_: you can use it, but you shouldn't need to
<ikonia> Asusu: apologies, but can you show me a screen shot please, put it something like image shack
<ikonia> Asusu: I want to make sure we are both talking about the same tools
<Asusu> ikonia: right now I can't. I don't have network yet on ubuntu machine, that's what I'm trying todo. But what I'm talking about is "System->Administration->Network" gnome applet.
<Asusu> ikonia: that's where wpa doesn't show up, just wep.
<ikonia> Asusu: so your going into "system --> admin --> network "
<Asusu> yes
<ikonia> Asusu: ok, I just wanted to check as that card supports wpa fine.
<ikonia> Asusu: the only thing I can think of is the firmware, are you using the restricted driver for it ?
<Asusu> I don't know. I didn't touch that, ubuntu installer set it all up.
<babo> what's happened to the locate tool ?
<ikonia> Asusu: I'll have to do a little research on that see if / how the firmware is limiting
<ikonia> babo: nothing, seems fine
<babo> why would someone mess with it ?
<babo> locate *.xcf now only searches the pwd
<Asusu> ikonia: ok thanks. If there's anything I can do here...
<el> is there a good gui ftp client included in ubuntu?
<farOut> Need help, my firefox browser crashes and turns gray for a while
<pdm_> why my nootebok detect a ram of 270 mb, having 512 MB ????
<babo> ikonia: it doesn't work now
<ss2> el: nautilus is simple, and quit good
<Pici> pdm_: When you boot your computer, does your BIOS say you have 270 or 512?
<el> ss2, okay will try that... Cheers
<babo> why would anyone change a tool that works perfectly fine to begin with ?
<Holek_> hi. Is there any way to find a date of file creation? File Proporties dialog gives only information about modification and access dates
<nob> is there a network browser for xubuntu similar to ubuntu?
<Pici> babo: When was the last time that you updated your locatedb?
<babo> Pici: about 10 seconds ago
<pdm_> Pici, i havent' seen but in terminal if i digit FREE it doesn't detecte ram full, but half
<babo> Pici: not sure it's working though cause it only takes 0.5 of a second ...
<capiira> pdm maybe because it was a shared memory graphic card  ?
<Mortice> babo: just type 'locate .xcf'
<capiira> was= has
<babo> Mortice, ah, what happened to the wildcard ?
<LadyNikon> /home/ladynikon/.cedega/.ui/gddb.py:24: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012. whats the best ay to do this?
<Scab> tried that
<pdm_> capiira, is it normal....?? i dont think....some days ago it was 512
<Scab> no luck
<Mortice> babo: no idea - it's probably expecting some different syntax.
<capiira> ahh ok then its not normal
<pdm_> capiira, can it depende from virtualbox???
<Scab> it's loading the graphical interface
<capiira> hmmm
<Learning-Ubuntu> Which file do I install in Gutsy to get musicbrainz on my system? Kind of confused with the numerous choices I have
<Scab> I have the cursor on top of that
<Scab> but that's it
<pdm_> capiira: also if virtualmachine is not running now?
<capiira> nah
<capiira> not because of virtualbox
<pdm_> capiira.so what is the kind,?? my nootebook is so slow with half ram
<pdm_> *kind=reason
<capiira> sorry i don't know
<pdm_> capiira, well, thanks
<capiira> but maybe you find other people with same notebook and issues  on google
<Scab> anyone?
<brobostigon> pdm_, have  look in the ubuntu forums
<ray_> scab, how did it go/
<Indephysis> Is there any way to defrag a vfat filesystem from Ubuntu? >_> I asked a while back but.. I think nobody noticed.
<buzz_> test
<brobostigon> Indephysis: i dont think there is, you may have to go into windows t do that.
<buzz_> halo
<buzz_> hehe
<Learning-Ubuntu> How can I fetch tag information within Amarok? I was able to get the covers but not the tag information if that is possible...
<Indephysis> That's pretty ridiculous. I don't have windows installed.
<buzz_> whats up
<Scab> first something was not good (I guess the refresh rates)
<brobostigon> Indephysis: why d yu have a vfat partition then, if yu dont have windows??
<Scab> next time I got back to where I was :)
<Indephysis> Shocking as this may sound, some devices can be plugged into computers! Some of these don't use ext2! :P
<Indephysis> In my case, a PSP.
<Scab> so now a solid brown background with the mouse cursor
<ray_> scab so it worked out good
<Scab> after the login screen
<ray_> oh, check your resolution
<Scab> now I see that it wasn't the problem
<Scab> it's ok I guess
<Scab> I have a moving cursor
<brobostigon> Indephysis: linux iteslf doesnt need to be defrag, so n such thing exist for linux, so i dnt think you can get a defrag tool fr any filesystem in linux. b ut i may be wrong.
<gurth4ng> hello all, i'm having a problem with my sound card in 7.10, i have a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 and i'm only getting sound from my two front speakers.. any ideas?
<Scab> the GUI does not load
<ray_> did you restart your x server?
<Scab> yes
<Indephysis> That blows my mind.
<Scab> ctrl-alt backspace
<AndrewB> !membership > WaynePD
<Scab> gets me back to the login screen
<brobostigon> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<nanbudh> guys i just tried out knoppix live cd and i find it :Flawless, Fast and Awesome. Can anyone tell me how can i use its HDD drivers and Monitor drivers in my gutsy installation( Gutsy is crashing  frequently)
<ray_> no you need to fully restart x
<Scab> you mean reboot
<Suka_Hitam> i have 2 hardisk,one with gutsy and other with xp,how do i add xp to my grub file?hd0,0?or hd0,1?or hd1,0?someone cah help?
<ray_> yeah
<Scab> I'm doing it right now
<ray_> go through the menus then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<gurth4ng> sorry to repeat myself, but can anyone help me? i'm having a problem with my sound card in 7.10, i have a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 and i'm only getting sound from my two front speakers.. any ideas?
<punzada> god, I love ubuntu
<Scab> I did thata
<Scab> -a
<ray_> ok, that fixed my issue
<punzada> just did a fresh format on my laptop from fiesty to gutsy
<brobostigon> punzada: thats great.
<punzada> lol
<nanbudh> guys i just tried out knoppix live cd and i find it :Flawless, Fast and Awesome. Can anyone tell me how can i use its HDD drivers and Monitor drivers in my gutsy installation( Gutsy is crashing  frequently)
<ray_> Scab,  you using 7.10?
<Scab> yes
<Suka_Hitam> nanbudh,agreed,gutsy is frequently crashing and hanging everytime i unplug my usb device
<nanbudh> i am using athlon 64 with asus motherboard, which are u on?
<ray_> scab, you may have to do it a couple of times playing with it (thats what i had to do) if that doesnt get it, i dont know, i am still relativly new
<nanbudh> mine is freezing a variety of ways
<Scab> but you did not have the login screen
<Scab> right?
<Suka_Hitam> nanbudh,and i using pentium 3!!
<ray_> no i did
<nanbudh> The situation is so bad that i am currently using knoppix for almost everything. and i am loving knoppix, its AWESOME
<ray_> then when i got passed the log on i got my usual black screen then i got my gnome
<nanbudh> ubuntu live cd is no way near knoppix . its like a breeze and everything works straight out of the box
<Scab> that's where it stops for me
<Scab> right before gnome
<Suka_Hitam> nanbudh,and i using pentium3,and i can even use the live cd because gutsy says the monitor is out of range..and i did network upgrade and it took 6 hours..!!
<ray_> k, check your resolutions, and refresh, and check your monitor
<nanbudh> i think maybe gnome should be replaced with KDE in my gutsy installation cos i do need a hard disk installed linux.
<brobostigon> the ubuntu live cd, is massive large and incredibl slow.
<ray_> did it probe and find it? if not call it a plug and play, thats what i ended up doing
<Learning-Ubuntu> Can I get mp3 tag information while using Amarok?
<nanbudh> \guys is any of you knows this please tell me , how isknoppix so fast ?
<Suka_Hitam> but have no peoblem with 7.04...
<mnk> hi is there any way of using an ubuntu box as a router to share internet with only one network card in it? ie using something like eth0:1 ?
<Suka_Hitam> i have 2 hardisk,one with gutsy and other with xp,how do i add xp to my grub file?hd0,0?or hd0,1?or hd1,0?someone cah help?
<LadyNikon> nanbudh: this isnt #knoppix.. what do you mean by fast?
<nanbudh> and how come gutsy is not able to handle graphics well and is crashing right and left and knoppix live cd does not care whether its amd or intel
<billguedes> hi everybody
<nanbudh> LadyNikon: u dont wanna know the facts?
<LadyNikon> nanbudh: you need to be more specific.. gutsy works fine for me
<LadyNikon> nanbudh: it sounds like you have the wrong drivers installed
<nanbudh> to love ubuntu does not mean hate SUSE or Knoppix
<LadyNikon> nanbudh: knoppix loads alot of drivers.. where ubuntu needs to be specific
<bazhang> nanbudh: probably better answered in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chilli_> #ecere
<LadyNikon> nanbudh: its not hate. its more that this is ubuntu support channel.  If you have having problems with your graphix.. you may need to check your drivers.
<mnk> hi is there any way of using an ubuntu box as a router to share internet with only one network card in it? ie using something like eth0:1 ?
<Asusu> ikonia: One thing I just noticed about intel 3945 wireless. The "System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager" *DOES* list the intel driver. May this have anything to do with not working WPA? Not also, that open mode (no WEP, no WPA) does work perfectly well.
<Suka_Hitam> i have 2 hardisk,one with gutsy and other with xp,how do i add xp to my grub file?hd0,0?or hd0,1?or hd1,0?someone can help?
<LadyNikon> /home/ladynikon/.cedega/.ui/gddb.py:24: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012. whats the best ay to do this?
<billguedes> what program read file .qrp?
<mnk> any help will be appreciated pls
<co^ganteng> hi
<co^ganteng> hgihbjk
<LadyNikon> mnk: if you dont get any info here.. check the forums
<nanbudh> my motherboard is sis integrated 610 adpater
<gurth4ng> i'm having a problem with my sound card in 7.10, i have a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 and i'm only getting sound from my two front speakers.. any ideas?
<mnk> i checked the forums already but couldn't find anything useful
<chilli_> wow
<LadyNikon> mnk: you can also try posting to the forums.
<chilli_> 25 secs of lag
<Indephysis> How can I change my primary video card and preferably disable the old one?
<nanbudh> is KDE built to be  faster than gnome?
<Learning-Ubuntu> OK so I found that musicbrainz does get metainformation, but I have mp3 songs is there anyway to get the tags for that?
<Suka_Hitam> gurth4ng,mine is 5.1 too,i am getting sound from two front speaker too...
<ikonia> Asusu: thats very interesting that you see open
<gurth4ng> the funny thing is that if i do a "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<gurth4ng> " then i can hear the test from all my speakers
<gurth4ng> but when i play some mp3 etc i can only hear sound from the two front speakers
<ikonia> Asusu: have a look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/158687
<Asusu> ikonia: Should I try installing latest drivers downloadable from intel.com site?
<ikonia> Asusu: no, I wouldn't recommend that
<chilli_> weird
<ikonia> chilli_: what
<loguser1>  if i use most of the windows softwares by wine. will that give any harm to my linux. does it have any drawbacks?
<sylwester> hi, i aborted in the middle update to 7.1
<ikonia> loguser1: performance and native hardware support is the drawback
<Asusu> ikonia: so it's a gnome network manager bug?
<chilli_> the sound dude
<simmerz> does ubuntu have an easy way to add remote locations to the fstab? or is it manual editing?
<ikonia> Asusu: I believe so, as I'm having the same problem, with the same card, but with a different option (open ratehr than WAP)
<ikonia> WPA sorry
<brobostigon> is there a gui traceroute, that shws me the route on a proper map??
<chilli_> how is sound isnt working
<chilli_> its weird
<loguser1> ikonia: ic.
<LadyNikon> anyone ever heard of gddb_parser? and how would I update this?
<Asusu> ikonia: ok, then the only option for me would be to configure WPA using wpa_supplicant manually ?
<ikonia> LadyNikon: where did you install it
<ikonia> Asusu: you can try using iwconfig
<LadyNikon> i didnt.. i guess it came with ubuntu
<LadyNikon> it needs to be updated cause eve-online needs both this and python to be up to date
<ikonia> LadyNikon: then ubuntu will tell you when there is na ubdate available
<LadyNikon> ikonia: well i need it updated before then
<ikonia> LadyNikon: then build your own package
<Asusu> ikonia: I also tried editing /etc/network/interfaces manually to include info such as in http://www.mey-online.com.ar/blog/index.php/archives/cifrado-wpa-en-ubuntu , but then when I did a "ifup eth1" it complains about "set" option not recognized.
<ikonia> LadyNikon: but it may break your package manager
<LadyNikon> ok as i asked
<Suka_Hitam> gurth4ng,how do you test ur speaker?
<LadyNikon> how does one do that
<ikonia> Asusu: nah, try iwconfig
<LadyNikon> ikonia: lemme show you my error
<ikonia> LadyNikon: its a long process
<ikonia> LadyNikon: I don't want to see them
<LadyNikon> ok
<mutle> I got a problem with Xen (feisty dom0, gutsy domU). after I reboot the dom0 once, the network doesn't work anymore on the domU (/dev/eth0 does not get created on boot). anyone got an idea how to prevent this from happening?
<LadyNikon> can someone help me update
<Indephysis> :s I really don't know how to set up my new card to tbe the primary in Ubuntu, can anyone help? The old card's in but the new one's showing up in hardware info..
<loguser1> HOW to install and use a software by wine ?
<gurth4ng> Suka_Hitam: type in Terminal: speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<ikonia> LadyNikon: build your own ubuntu package, which is documented on https://help.ubuntu.com, or build a source package but that WILL break your paackage manager
<LadyNikon> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<olskolirc> hello
<Asusu> ikonia: ok, thanks. I'll have to read iwconfig docs for that first. thanks again. using iwconfig alone should let me set up wpa ok?
<loguser1> thx
<IdleOne> loguser1: in terminal type wine filename.exe
<ikonia> Asusu: I'm confident it will
<loguser1> IdleOne: ok
<Suka_Hitam> gurth4ng,how about in gui?
<olskolirc> what is the command to uninstall Gutsy and go back to Fiesty Fawn please?
<Asusu> ikonia: Ok. thanks a lot! :-)
<Indephysis> :s maybe i will just mess around with things until something works.
<ikonia> Asusu: post a comment in the bug if you want. More info the better
<simmerz> does ubuntu have an easy way to add remote locations to the fstab? or is it manual editing?
<ikonia> simmerz: manual
<LadyNikon> Can someone help me figure out how to update gbd_parser w/o breaking anything?
<ikonia> LadyNikon: build your own ubuntu package, which is documented on https://help.ubuntu.com, or build a source package but that WILL break your paackage manager
<IdleOne> olskolirc: there isnt any. !backup and !install
<gurth4ng> Suka_hitam havent found a way to do it in gui sorry
<LadyNikon> ikonia: you dont have to repeat yourself.. i would rather have someone help me with it so i dont mess it up
<Asusu> ikonia: Ok I will.
<olskolirc> I don't understand IdleOne
<olskolirc> I have to reinstall my stystem over again IdleOne ?
<ikonia> LadyNikon: you don't have to keep asking either whe I've given you the answer that will walk you through the process
<IdleOne> olskolirc: you cannot roll back to a previous version
<gurth4ng> suka_hitam, all i know is that i used to have openSUSE 10.3 and my sound worked percectly from all channels and speakers etc, so there must be a way to fix it in ubuntu too =)
<ikonia> Asusu: thank you
<olskolirc> damn
<olskolirc> My display is out of wack
<henno> program to watch tv on ubuntu.. kde has kdetv.. ubuntu has???
<ikonia> henno: yes
<Suka_Hitam> ikonia,keep you witty answer to yourself
<brobostigon> vlc
<IdleOne> olskolirc: what is wrong withhh it?
<ikonia> Suka_Hitam: I'm not being witty
<Asusu> ikonia: no, no. Thank you!
<Slart> henno: mythtv would be one, I think
<olskolirc> thanks
<henno> Slart: that is what I thought, just checking there wasn't something else
<Slart> henno: not that I've seen.. but I haven't really been looking
<malajenho> hi
<malajenho> how can I to install compiz plugins ?
<ere4si> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Slart> malajenho: isn't there in the apt-repositories? sudo apt-get install compiz-extra-plugins or something?
<malajenho> mm
<malajenho> I'll try
<punzada> Does anyone know how to get xdmcp working with gutsy?
<Slart> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<ubotu> compiz-fusion-plugins-main: Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component main, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070928-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 590 kB, installed size 3068 kB
<Indephysis> Erm. lspci shows my video card at 00:0d:0 but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is saying that's a incorrect format
<Slart> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extras
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion-plugins-extras does not exist in gutsy
<punzada> I have a laptop and a desktop both serving and neither is accepting the other
<Slart> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<ubotu> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra: Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component main, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070928-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2020 kB, installed size 4628 kB
<Chid> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extras
<Chid> Um.. my ubuntu install.. is stuck
<Chid> on 94%
<Chid> Loading module "ide-cd' for 'linux atapi cd-rom
<niux> ~$ su
<niux> Segmentation fault
<niux>  is that good?
<Slart> Chid: how long have you been waiting for it to.. unstick ?
<Chid> what should I do?
<malajenho> yep, but, how can I add new plugins ?
<Chid> ages..
<Slart> Chid: got a weird cd-rom attached?
<IdleOne> ages is a long time have a more specific amount you could quote?
<Chid> Huh.. no..
<Chid> Oh.. looks like it's unsticking
<Indephysis> now to figure out how to restart x
<Indephysis> should I just reboot?
<Slart> malajenho: check the compiz documentation.. I think there is a wiki... I know I managed to install those.. and I can't remember doing anything special
<Chid> Or not
<Chid> 20 min
<Chid> on 94%
<johnny06> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Slart> Indephysis: ctrl+alt+backspace resets X
<LadyNikon> Can someone help me figure out how to update gbd_parser w/o breaking anything?
<Indephysis> Okay.
<Oli``> Is there a way to restart the sound driver in Gutsy without restarting?
<maxb> Is there any channel that is specifically about creating .deb packages?
<Indephysis> FIrst answer I've gotten about my video card problems :P
<Chid> So what should I do?
<malajenho> ok
<ray_> hey, how do i get the windows out of my task bar when i change desktops?
<malajenho> thank you very much ;)
<IdleOne> Chid: I would wait another 10-15 minutes
<Slart> Chid: I don't really know.. haven't had any troubles installing ubuntu so far.. try again?
<Chid> hmm
<ppk|laptop> if I have a home directory with an encrypted LVM, can I still install another distro and tell it to use that as it's home directory?
<niux> problem: when i do su i get "Segmentation fault".. why? and how to fix it
<phossy> hey guys, i keep getting a "iptables: Unknown error 4294967295" when i try to route tcp packets to another computer
<Chid> So.. power off?
<Indephysis> welp here goes nothing :(
<Chid> Guys wait.. a bit..
<Slart> Chid: yup
<phossy> using the command:  sudo iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.151 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.11
<phossy> anyone know where i'm going wrong?
<cool> Chid, save the installation log and restart
<ppk|laptop> maxb, there was a google video documentary, I remember
<Slart> phossy: lots of hits on google for that error.. just checked the first hits and they didn't tell me a lot.. but you might be better motivated since it's your computer =)
<phossy> Slart: i've already googled a lot of those, with little luck
<IdleOne> LadyNikon: what is the exact error you are getting?
<Slart> phossy: hmm.. well the command looks ok to me, for all it's worth
<phossy> Slart: cheers, i thought maybe i was just doing something completely wrong
<phossy> i tried it on the prerouting chain aswell but it doesn't recognise the chain
<phossy> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<LadyNikon> IdleOne: /home/ladynikon/.cedega/.updater/gddb.py:26: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012.
<gurth4ng> Suka_Hitam, i FOUND it woohoo =)
<LadyNikon> import gddb_parser
<ikonia> LadyNikon: build your own ubuntu package, which is documented on https://help.ubuntu.com, or build a source package but that WILL break your paackage manager
<niux> problem: when i do su i get "Segmentation fault".. why? and how to fix it
<IdleOne> ikonia: you have told her 3 times to do that and she has stated 3 times hat she needs help to do that
<ikonia> IdleOne: she's not even looked
<IdleOne> LadyNikon: try asking in #cedega they should be able to help more
<LadyNikon> ikonia: actually i have.. and have no idea where to go on that page.
<ikonia> IdleOne: if she looks and asks questions I'll helper but what she's actually asking is "will someone please do this for me and give me all the commands to type" which is massive for building and putting package together
<IdleOne> ikonia: you are probably right
<mojo_jojo_jojo> Can anyone help me?  When i shut down my coputer freezes. I have my splash screens shut off.  Last time I shut down it said [5437.640000] Power down. What has happened here?
<LadyNikon> ikonia: you didnt want to accept that.. so i asked someone else
<LadyNikon> IdleOne: thanks
<ikonia> LadyNikon: accept what ?
<zetheroo> I have installed every package and every program and yet I stil cannot watch a DVD
<Chid> Still stuck
<zetheroo> Medibuntu worked on another Ubuntu machine... but not here
<erUSUL> !dvd | zetheroo
<LadyNikon> ikonia: you sent me to a page that is generic.. it doesnt say " how to build a package in ubuntu" anywhere on that page.. so i asked for more assistance after you tell me.. " this can break yours system"
<ubotu> zetheroo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<maxb> <ikonia> LadyNikon: build your own ubuntu package, which is documented on https://help.ubuntu.com, or build a source package but that WILL break your paackage manager
<maxb> ^ break the package manager? What do you mean?
<ikonia> maxb building packages can cause conflicts / dependencies with the package ubuntu wants to push down through the package manager
<ikonia> LadyNikon: you didn't even look, there are links and a search box on that page
<LadyNikon> ikonia: i did search
<LadyNikon> but you said " break my system"
<LadyNikon> im not gonna try something that might break my system wihtout assistance
<LadyNikon> ikonia: you dont wanna help me fine.. but dont send a person who has no idea what they are doing off.. on a chase to find something potentally damaging to their system
<LadyNikon> thanks for your help .. goodbye
<ikonia> LadyNikon: I advised you that building your own packages can break your package management depencencies, even with assistance, the fact that you are putting non-ubuntu versions on your system can cause conflicts, no matter who builds them. Building the files from source WILL break your package managment system then
<blackest> i try this in a terminal uuencode mytest.txt mytest.en but it only encodes to the terminal window and not a file any idea what i am doing wrong?
<ikonia> LadyNikon: I'll make this very simple for you "Building your own packages and installing your own software can break your package manager, no matter who builds them or help you build them"
<ikonia> LadyNikon: so the results you want may break your system, no matter what
<maxb> "*will* break the package manager" is perhaps overstating the issue quite a bit.
<ikonia> maxb: no its not
<zetheroo> I am getting very tired of trying to get a simple thing like DVD playback to work in Gutsy
<ikonia> maxb: installing your own software without ubuntu packaging will break your package managers dependency trakcing
<punzada> does anyone know how to set XDMCP so that a local user can log into the same X session and logout as they please? (example, user 1 on x server session 1 is on his laptop logged in remotely through XDMCP, user 2 can log in under that user on the local machine, and see the current x session ... or log into their own user to their own seperate x session)
<Asusu> ikonia: one thing please. to setup WPA it seems that iwpriv needs to be used, such as "iwpriv eth1 set AuthMode=WPAPSK", however iwpriv dumps: "Invalid command : set" and exits. Is this a driver limitation?
<zetheroo> now when I do: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<zetheroo> I get this error
<zetheroo> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<erUSUL> zetheroo: download de lbdcss from the maedibuntu repos
<zetheroo> I have tried all the Ubuntu documentation
<ikonia> Asusu: check the manag page I think its -set
<zetheroo> I have installed the medibuntu libdvdcss2
<zetheroo> I have installed VLZ
<ShredZ> how do I disable the gdm login screen after reopening a laptop that comes out of standby ?
<zetheroo> I have installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Asusu> ikonia: I have, the man says that "iwpriv eth1" (without commands) lists the available commands, on my system the "set" command doesn't show up.
<zetheroo> I have installed gxine
<ShredZ> aka I want to stay logged into my X even when the machine goes into standby...
<zetheroo> i have it all... but what I lack is the capability to play a DVD
<ShredZ> or comes out of standby rather
<ikonia> Asusu: I'm not on an ubuntu box at the moment so I can't check ipwpriv syntax
<erUSUL> zetheroo: and do you get any meaningfll error msg??
<Asusu> ikonia: I see "set_power, get_power, set_mode, reset, etc." but no set. Did you get your intel card to work using WPA ?
<ikonia> Asusu: set mode ?
<ikonia> Asusu: set_mode sorry
<zetheroo> erUSUL: how would I know/
<zetheroo> ?
<Asusu> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Asusu: is the mode the encyption ?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: eg. when you try to whatch a dvd with mplayer or xine? what error do you get?
<ikonia> Asusu: try set_mode then, rather than set
<chilli__> hello all
<zetheroo> erUSUL: Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc.
<CelticSoul> hi guys, what should I do if "apt-get -f install" cannot solve the problem?
<chilli__> im going buy
<erUSUL> zetheroo: for totem maybe you lack some gstreamer plugin i'm more interested on xine, mplayer or vlc error msg
<erUSUL> zetheroo: i use xine-ui myself
<zetheroo> erUSUL: VLC gives me no error
<zetheroo> when I run it from the terminal and try to play the DVD I get this:
<niux> problem: when i do su i get "Segmentation fault".. why? and how to fix it
<zetheroo> libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/zeth/.dvdnav/BUTCH_CASSIDY_AND_SUNDANCE_KID&#x1f;&#x1;.map'
<zetheroo> libdvdread: Invalid main menu IFO (VIDEO_TS.IFO).
<zetheroo> libdvdnav: vm: faild to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
<zetheroo> libdvdread: Invalid IFO for VMGM (VIDEO_TS.IFO).
<zetheroo> [00000292] dvdread demuxer error: fatal error in vts ifo
<zetheroo> [00000292] dvdread demuxer error: DvdReadSetArea(0,0,1) failed (can't decrypt DVD?)
<zetheroo> [00000295] vcd access error: no movie tracks found
<ShredZ> Nobody knows how to enable auto-login after standby on ubuntu ?
<zetheroo> [00000295] vcdx access error: unknown ID encountered -- maybe not a proper (S)VCD?
<zetheroo> [00000295] access_file access error: file /dev/scd0 is empty, aborting
<zetheroo> oops
<Learning-Ubuntu> !!!
<zetheroo> wrong place
<erUSUL> !paste | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Grahik> anyone else having problems with transmission 0.91 on gutsy?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: do you get similar msg with any DVD you try
<J_P> hi all
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45553/
<J_P> people, anyone has notebook sony vaio with camera inside ?
<ikonia> J_P: just ask the question
<zetheroo> erUSUL: no... and thats the stupid thing about it
<zetheroo> erUSUL: some DVD's play and others don't
<mjtunes> hi wen ever i try install somethong it falling to fetch
<zetheroo> erUSUL: but on another Ubuntu laptop I just installed the medibuntu libdvdcss2 and this very DVD worked
<Grahik> i get error: invalid request on every torrent
<san|afk> mjtunes: change the source location to the main ubuntu server
<zetheroo> erUSUL: now I am trying it on my "mothership" and its a complete dead end
 * genii sips a coffee
<mjtunes> san|afk, where to is that
<Grahik> torrents should be ok, i.e. they work on another torrent client
<erUSUL> zetheroo: well if the thing is random (some work some don't) it would be dificult to find out why...
<zetheroo> erUSUL: but the important thing is that I know this disk should work
<J_P> ikonia: sorry my question is about finger biometric
<san|afk> mjtunes: on 7.10: System->Administration->Software Sources
<ikonia> J_P: then ask it
<alimoe> hi
<zetheroo> erUSUL: so we know its not the disk... because it works on another Gutsy machine
<mjtunes> kk
<alimoe> can anyone help me?
<ikonia> alimoe: ask the question
<zetheroo> erUSUL: is there a way to remove all the codecs and crap ?
<J_P> I install ubuntu and vista on it. Dual boot, and I install driver to work finger on vista, but not show option in login to pass the finger.. I get all software from sony site
<erUSUL> zetheroo: ? then i'm as puzzle as you are... i dunno what can be happening...
<ikonia> J_P: vista problems are nothing to do with ubuntu
<alimoe> cant play dvd new linux user
<zetheroo> erUSUL: becasue maybe stuff is clashing... maybe I should start fresh
<aladinsano> is it neccessary to run an antivirus application on ubuntu? if so, or maybe anyway could someone give me a tip on one that is simple/small lightweight
<erUSUL> zetheroo: you can try to purge libdvdread and libdvddcss and reinstall them
<san|afk> alimoe: http://pro.tweakers.net/nieuws/50511/python-3000-gooit-backwards-compatibility-overboord.html
<san|afk> ehm
<brobostigon> !vlc !libdvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlc !libdvdcss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<san|afk> alimoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-57a5050d451985de1b87ea87a3ccc1a4895e57d3
<ikonia> aladinsano: not really unless your running a mail server
<brobostigon> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mjtunes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mjtunes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mjtunes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mjtunes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mjtunes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<brobostigon> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mjtunes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<erUSUL> zetheroo: and rm .dvdcss
<mjtunes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<J_P> ikonia: but it not works in ubuntu too. Because this I try after in vista do see if work...
<ikonia> mjtunes: STOP !
<mjtunes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<dgjones> !paste | mjtunes
<erUSUL> !paste | mjtunes
<mjtunes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<san|afk> mjtunes: STOP!
<mjtunes> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<san|afk> stupid #$^
<ikonia> J_P: finger print readers are very complex to set up in linux in general.
<Pici> !paste > mjtunes
<Super-Sonic-Sega> in the Volume Control thing what's the point of the 'master' one, it doesn't do anything
<ubotu> mjtunes: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alimoe> thnx san
<ikonia> Super-Sonic-Sega: master volume, does a lot on my machine
<zetheroo> erUSUL: how do I do that?
<vox> lolflood
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<erUSUL> zetheroo: purge the packages? use synaptic
<Super-Sonic-Sega> Its still the same volume if I mute it or put it all the way up
<ikonia> Super-Sonic-Sega: check its for the right device
<mjtunes> soz didnt menn past em all
<Super-Sonic-Sega> 'Headphone' and 'PCM' are the only ones that do anything
<MinusSeven> from using Ubunbtu for a couple days now, I find it easy to do things, without having to dive into the guts of linux
<zetheroo> erUSUL: what are the packages I should get rid of?
<le_N> but ?
<ikonia> MinusSeven: thanks for sharing that
<MinusSeven> well, its true
<MinusSeven> I've been converted to Ubuntu
<ikonia> MinusSeven: this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<erUSUL> zetheroo: livdvdread (iirc) and libdvdcss (again iirc)...
<J_P> ikonia: ahh ok, thanks
<ikonia> MinusSeven: #ubuntu-offtopic is available for chat
<Ubuntu_Rocks>  Please remember to recycle your Micro$oft products to your nearest local green box receptacle: This has been a public service announcement.
<zetheroo> erUSUL: whats iirc?
<ikonia> J_P: it can be done, I've done it on a tablet PC but its a lot of effort
<ikonia> !offtopic >Ubuntu_Rocks
<erUSUL> zetheroo: if i recall correctly
<zetheroo> erUSUL: hehe thanks
<le_N> well that's nice some people have success
<J_P> ikonia: ok, I wuill try find sometjing to read on web
<ikonia> J_P: if you have specific questions I'll be happy to help, a key thing is the pam config
<le_N> hi again
<mjtunes> sot wot would that be
<mjtunes> plz
<neol> how to remove copy/past limit (currently i can only copy maximum of 30mb into my ipod) ??
<le_N> is someone have an intel HDA chipset
<le_N> ?
<ikonia> le_N: ask the question
<le_N> and have it working correctly ?
<Pici> mjtunes: You need to just ask your question, and not paste 20 likes.
<ikonia> le_N: just ask the quesiton, it doesn't matter what I've got
<Pici> s/likes/lines
<erUSUL> mjtunes: it seems a problem with the mirrors jus wait and try again later
<le_N> i just want to know if people have success
<Helvasca_> Hey, whats the command to stop the X server?
<ikonia> le_N: I'm aware of people who have it running
<zetheroo> erUSUL: did the purge... reinstalled them and still nothing
<Pici> Helvasca_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<mjtunes> kk
<Helvasca_> Pici: thanks :)
<zetheroo> arg.. I am so over this
<le_N> okey you would not help me much because my question is not about make it work
<genii> Helvasca_: Depends the wm, gdm for gnome
<J_P> ikonia: yes, first I will be try/read more about it and after if I need I will do a question for you :-)
<mjtunes> Pici, i only ment paste 1 of em
<ikonia> le_N: what is your question then
<le_N> but having sufficient performance with alsa
<ikonia> J_P: please do
<le_N> well here we go
<eNons3nse> this is a long shot but i figured i'd ask.  i'm looking for something like a webpage tracker that will monitor a site (specifically a "new releases" page of a store) and notify me when something is changed on the page.  i've found a few windows programs that do this but not linux.  is there one that you know of?
<ikonia> le_N: I have a intel HDA working over hdmi with exacellent performance on a dell XPS M1330 laptop
<ikonia> eNons3nse: rss
<Helvasca_> genii: I know that :)
<le_N> with alsa application and the realtime kernel
<eNons3nse> ikonia: yes i know.  but that only works on pages that put their content in an rss feed.
<ikonia> le_N: with alsa applications, but I'm using the stock kernel
<le_N> i can't succeed having sound without crack under  ~10000  sample buffer
 * genii thinks about libcurl
<le_N> that's insane
<Ubuntu_Rocks> Coffee makes you think.
<Helvasca_> Ubuntu_Rocks: That it does :)
<ikonia> Ubuntu_Rocks: can you stop with the random comments please, this is a support channel that is very busy
<Ubuntu_Rocks> k
<ikonia> Ubuntu_Rocks: there is #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter#
<eNons3nse> Coffee gives me indigestion.
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> !offtopic >eNons3nse
<le_N> you have what kind of latency with yours ikonia ?
<alimoe> now i can play dvd
<ShredZ> Is there any way to make gdm auto-login no matter what happens (like three-finger salute)
<ikonia> le_N: I've not tracked it, but not noticable to the human eye
<alimoe> ubuntu is GOOD!
<killown|away> ShredZ gmdsetup
<le_N> ?
<WAHa_06x36> anyone have a clue why my ubuntu machine would stop accepting all incoming TCP connections when I upgraded to new hardware?
<le_N> human ears you mean ?
<san|afk> alimoe: :D
<ikonia> le_N: yes, and eyes, as in not out of sync with video
<ShredZ> killown|away, I looked through that but there's no "stubborn auto-login" option ...
<le_N> oh
<WAHa_06x36> (the network interface changed name from eth0 to eth1, I tried editing the udev rules to rename it back, but that did not help=
<le_N> i don't talk about common desktop application
<genii> WAHa_06x36: Yes, the MAC address of the network adapter for instance would be different
 * N3bunel saluta
<le_N> i talk about triggering sound via midi controllers
<le_N> etc.. computer music making ..
<WAHa_06x36> genii: I don't see why that would matter, I have a static IP.
<ikonia> le_N: no, I appriciate that, but I'm not doing that level of audio work
<neol> any help... how to remove copy/past limit (currently i can only copy maximum of 30mb into my ipod) ??
<alimoe> Thanks san afk
<le_N> okey
<erUSUL> WAHa_06x36: /etc/iftab to change the way net ifaces are named
<ikonia> WAHa_06x36: mac address does matter
<le_N> damn
<zetheroo> whats this mean: sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<genii> WAHa_06x36: Because the system attaches for instance eth0 to mac address <whatever>
<le_N> that's a pity
<beniamino> can someone tell me how to enable bootmisc.sh on 7.10?
<WAHa_06x36> "# This file is no longer used and has been automatically replaced.
<killown|away> ShredZ, enable automatic start of session <tab> security
<zetheroo> anyone?
<le_N> i have better performance for audio with an old pc and a emu chipset based
<alimoe> try to do sudo apt-get install zethroo
<le_N> than on my inspiron 6400
<WAHa_06x36> like I said, I already edited the udev rules and got it renamed back to eth0.
<zetheroo> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<zetheroo> ???? whats this mean?
<killown|away> zetheroo zetheroo path command not found  0.o
<WAHa_06x36> it's still not accepting incoming connections.
<Pici> le_N: You might have better luck asking in #ubuntustudio they're more familiar with audio production issues.
<Oli``> What's so magical about pulseaudio?
<le_N> there is a really big problem with this intel-hda driver
<genii> WAHa_06x36: udev rules has nothing to do with the mac address, only the device driver/type/name
<le_N> i see bigger interest for audio / music making with pulseaudio than the main desktop use
<WAHa_06x36> genii: /etc/iftab says that it is obsolete and replaced with udev rules.
<genii> WAHa_06x36: edit /etc/iftab to put correct mac address of whatever nic needs to be eth0 eth1 etc etc
<le_N> but it smell like killer app
<beniamino> AFAICT, the bootmisc.sh in /etc/init.d does not get run, unlike on older versions. I wonder if there is an approved way to get it to be run
<WAHa_06x36> genii: and I already got it changed back to eth0 by editing udev rules.
<void^> Oli``: it can be used to automagically redirect audio when using remote logins. that's pretty neat.
<ngochai> Hi, can someone please help me with this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m10f0b243
<le_N> i had always dream of this kind of client / server way for audio dealing
<alimoe> zetheroo try to do "sudo apt-get install"
<ModeZt> hello. i need some help on 7.10 install
<Oli``> le_N: yeah people are seem to be touting it as the compiz for audio... I don't get it. void^: true that is quite a cool gimmick
<chilli__> ok
<Pici> alimoe: how is that going to help?
<genii> WAHa_06x36: OK. Did you change a bunch of hardware or just nic, etc
<chilli__> ModeZt
<WAHa_06x36> genii: entire machine.
<chilli__> be more exact
<ikonia> ModeZt share the problem
<alimoe> not sure as i said, try
<WAHa_06x36> genii: outwards connections work just fine, I'm using that machine right now. incoming connections don't.
<ikonia> alimoe: don't offer random commands, it can do more harm then good
<genii> Hmm
<alimoe> k
<chilli__> ModeZt
<genii> WAHa_06x36: Looks like a router issue then
<le_N> there is lot of application possibilities with the pulseaudio stuff, but for most people it wouldn't be usefull.
<WAHa_06x36> genii: this is a university network, not a home setup.
<chilli__> ModeZt whats the problem
<ModeZt> i partitioned my sata hdd under windows, but when i'm choosing the partition to install ubuntu i only see the whole disc
<chilli__> you need 2 parion the disk
<zetheroo> well thats it for me.... .....pretty
<zetheroo> sad...
<ikonia> ModeZt: look close at the diagram of the disk your seeing, there is small grey lines to show partitions
<blackest> any idea why when i type in uuencode file1 file2 the output goes to bash and not file2?
<ikonia> ModeZt: did you select the auto or manual partition of the disk in the installer
<ModeZt> no. the problem is ubuntu only can see sdc
<ikonia> blackest: uuencode file1 >file2
<ModeZt> i used manual
<genii> WAHa_06x36: Is the university switch/hub/router that machine is connected to previously assign a static IP or did you have to manually set up ip, gateway etc etc p
<ikonia> ModeZt: what disk did you partition sdc ? or a different one
<woostie> 6.06 LTS: Nautilus recently began crashing (with "Nautilus Closed unexpectedly" "close' , 'restart' etc. options).  No new software, just regular Ubuntu updates (for 6.06 LTS). Happens even when  Nautilus window is minimzed.  HOw to troubleshoot this, or better yet fix it?
<ModeZt> not sdc1, sdc2. just sdc
<WAHa_06x36> genii: static IP all the way.
<chilli__> humm
<alimoe> is there ares for ubuntu?
<cool> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> alimoe: ares?
<ikonia> ModeZt: looks like the partition table didn't get written, partition it in gparted int eh installer
<WAHa_06x36> genii: WAIT.
<alimoe> ares p2p software
<genii> WAHa_06x36: I would suspect the next machine in the hop still remembers your old MAC address
<WAHa_06x36> genii: apparently my IP *has* changed! this makes no sense, but it explains the problem.
<Pici> blackest: look at the manpage for uuencode.  you need to specify the output using -o
<inflex> how do I setup the screen powerdown/timeout settings in Ubuntu (not using the standard GNOME interface here)
<ikonia> WAHa_06x36: your not on static IP
<ModeZt> ok. i'll try to use gparted.
<cool> my mic is not working, there is no sound :(
<ikonia> WAHa_06x36: or your new mac has got someone elses IP
<cool> any?
<cool> anyone can help?
<WAHa_06x36> oh, NOW I get it.
<Pici> !patience | cool
<ubotu> cool: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<le_N> cool
<WAHa_06x36> the new interface switched to a dynamic IP.
<blackest> still not working ikonia ? doesnt return the prompt and if i ctrl C the file hasnt been written
<Pici> !p2p > alimoe (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<cool> ohk sorry
<le_N> is your chipset is an intel hda ?
<woostie> My nautilus is crashing. ANy troubleshooting tips/fixes? (no new software but regular updates)
<alimoe> thanks pici
<beniamino> ok, to put it a different way, how can i set up random stuff to happen on boot in gutsy?
<strangedrbrown> hello@ all, i have a problem with playing videos. the video ouput is black/white. it doesn´t matter which videoformat oder which player. all the same :-( my OS: ubuntu 7.10
<alimoe> wats a bot pici?
<strangedrbrown> any ideas?
<ikonia> beniamino: random stuff ?
<erUSUL> beniamino: /etc/rc.local ??
<Pici> alimoe: ubotu is our channel bot, its not a person
<Mortice> woostie: try running 'nautilus' from a terminal. then any error messages will be printed to the terminal screen.
<alimoe> k
<woostie> Mortice, great thanks, will do that
<Pici> beniamino: most people *dont* want random stuff to happen on boot
<cool> my mic is not working and there is no sound from my mic
<Mortice> woostie: if you get anything that looks useful or just coincides with a crash, feel free to pastebin the error messages and ask for help again :)
<mikebeecham> LINUX IS AMAZING!!!!!
<mikebeecham> :)
 * beniamino looks for /etc/rc.local -- i thought that didn't work on ubuntu/debian
<ikonia> !offtopic >mikebeecham
<alimoe> ahsante sana guyz
<Pici> !boot > beniamino (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<alimoe> see u later
<woostie> Mortice, thanks! :>  It happens very intermittenly (maybe once a day) so it may be a while..  thnks
<mikebeecham> sorry...Ubuntu is amazing!!!
<mikebeecham> :)
<ikonia> !offtopic >mikebeecham
<alimoe> Ubuntu ni NZURI
<beniamino> Pici et al, thanks
<mojo_jojo_jojo> Can anyone help me?  When i shut down my computer freezes. I have my splash screens shut off.  Last time I shut down it said [5437.640000] Power down. What has happened here?
<Mortice> woostie: heh. i hate troubleshooting those. I had an issue with a mythtv box that dropped out at seemingly random, but long, intervals. A real pain. Anyway, good luck finding the source of your problem. :)
<cool> Pici, can you help
<woostie> Mortice, I feel you pain. :> thanks  and good luck to you too.. bye
<Pici> cool: I'm not too good at troubleshooting sound issues, sorry.
<le_N> cool what is your sound card ?
<cool> le_N, its a on board
<cool> le_N, its inbuilt in the system
<cool> le_N, VIA 8237
<mojo_jojo_jojo> does anyone have any idea whats going on?
<mojo_jojo_jojo> please help
<mojo_jojo_jojo> anyone
<ikonia> mojo_jojo_jojo: you have to ask a question
<Pici> !helpme
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cool> !patience | mojo_jojo_jojo
<ubotu> mojo_jojo_jojo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mojo_jojo_jojo> i did!#
<kidem> got a issue i cant seem to get lokkit uninstalled anyone know how?
<kiba> why does newer version of the linux kernel's sound and networking disabled?
<ikonia> kiba: it doesn't and join #kernel to ask that
<kiba> :(
<kiba> this is a ubuntu issue!
<ikonia> is it ?
<ikonia> which kerenl ?
<Oli``> Why are you on a newer kernel?
<kiba> I am not
<kiba> older version
<Oli``> uname -r to find out
<ikonia> kiba: then why are you asking about newer kernel versions ?
<NET||abuse> hmm, been using this bloody joost thing on my xp box,, it's nice,, except,, the bloody lack of any caching, or any indication of the state of caching , is really really iritating
<kidem> i did this and it seem to have error's sudo apt-get --purge remove lokkit
<alimoe> how do i get FLEX>
<NET||abuse> anyone else played with it?
<Pici> NET||abuse: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<kiba> ikonia: because the networking and sound doesn't work
<ikonia> NET||abuse: this is ubuntu support
<NET||abuse> Pici, yeh, suppose :)
<ikonia> kiba: but what are you talking about "new kernels" ?
<NET||abuse> sorry
<Pici> kiba: What version is this 'new kernel'??
<kiba> linux kernels
<ikonia> kiba: whih linux kernel ?
<alimoe> how do i get FLEX???
<ikonia> kiba: the one you got with ubuntu
<Pici> kiba: You need to be more specific, you are being very vague.
<ikonia> kiba: if so which version of th elinux kernel
<Pici> alimoe: What is flex.
<Oli``> kiba: wang uname -r into a terminal
<ikonia> Pici: "free lex"
<kiba> anything higher than 2.6.22-9-generic
<ikonia> kiba: ubuntu doesn't run it
<Oli``> ?
<kiba> ikonia: huh?
<alimoe> i tried to install gstreamer it said "flex not found"
<Pici> kiba: once again, you need to be more specific.  are we talking 2.6.23.* or what?
<Mortice> alimoe: are you talking about flex as in "flex and yacc" or as in "adobe ide"?
<kidem> i figured it out NM
<Mortice> alimoe: ok, flex and yacc.
<kiba> Pici: I cannnot be more specific
<Oli``> kiba: why not?
<ikonia> Oli``: because its nosense
<Oli``> kiba: why can't you just relay the output of uname -r?
<ikonia> nonsense
<kiba> Oli``: I do not like the idea of rebooting just to look at it
<alimoe> yeah
<Pici> kiba: What exact version number won't it run?
<Pici> kiba: Then we can't help you.
<Oli``> fact
<Mortice> alimoe: should be as simple as 'sudo apt-get install flex'
<kiba> Oli``: I already did relay the info
<Oli``> ikonia: I'm on 2.6.22-14-generic ...
<ikonia> kiba: you provided nothing of any value
<kiba> I run 2.6.22-9-generic
<alimoe> Mortrice:it said package not foung
<alimoe> *found
<Oli``> kiba: that's not what you said... you said anything higher than
<ikonia> Oli``: I should have been clearer I meant higher as in .23 .23 -14
<theunixgeek> what's the EOF under Ubuntu GNU/Linux?
<Mortice> alimoe: ah, sorry. i'll try to find out the package name
<alimoe> k
<ModeZt> back to my install troubles. installer and gparted can't see partitions that i made under win. how to fix partition table?
<alimoe> what about openssl?
<kiba> Oli``: I meant anything higher than that version is broken
<kiba> well
<ikonia> ModeZt: use gparted
<Mortice> alimoe: hmm, flex is in the repositories...
<Pici> ModeZt: Are you on a raid?
<kiba> I am getting fed up with ubuntu.. poor quality. I have to fix a lot of things.. Maybe I'll switch to Debian
<loguser1>  can any one tell me the codec name that can play mp3 avi dvd and almost all video audio formats. ?
<ModeZt> it just sais partition table damaged
<alimoe> k
<Mortice> !RestrictedFormats | loguser1
<ubotu> loguser1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kiba> actually I used Kubuntu
<brobostigon> loguser1: vlc
<alimoe> openssl?
<ModeZt> no. not raid
<Pici> kiba: We can't help you if you aren't willing to go through the troubleshooting steps.
<ModeZt> just sata drive on ich8r
<Oli``> kiba: right... Why don't you just move to 2.6.22-14-generic (the current gutsy one)?
<loguser1> Mortice:  i need solution. i can understand theses pages
<theunixgeek> kiba: what's your problem?
<Pici> kiba: Did you compile a custom kernel? Are you trying to use the latest one provided with Ubuntu?
<kiba> Pici: any suggestion of doing it without rebooting?
<loguser1> Mortice: inshort. do i need codecs?
<kiba> Pici: Uh no
<kiba> I am just your average joe developer user
<chilli_> hello
<kiba> theunixgeek: ?
<chilli_> i partionsd my disk worng
<Mortice> loguser1: yes. you can install them very easily though, by following the instructions on the first page ubotu just gave you
<theunixgeek> kiba: what do you need help with
<chilli_> windows only has 2 gig
<theunixgeek> kiba: not "what's your problem" in the bad way; I'd like to help :)
<ModeZt> the strange thing is that when i partitioned disc under win, all 4 partitions where made primary
<Oli``> chilli_: how wrong?
<simmer1> how do i stop a module loading on startup?
<chilli_> ubuntu has 50
<kiba> kernels malfunctioning
<Pici> !enter | chilli_
<ubotu> chilli_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Oli``> chilli_: okay shrink down the ubuntu partitions from the live cd, then increase the windows ones
<TjiffTjoff> I want to install kernel 2.6.21 but keep my recent kernel. Any ideas how? (Yes, I'm a newbie)
<chilli_> my disk is 200gig i pationed it windows has 2gig and ubunut has 50 were is the rest
<ikonia> TjiffTjoff: apt-get it
<Oli``> chilli_: okay, so re-resize them =) I suggest you use the LiveCD for this bit
<chilli_> ok
<chilli_> but
<TjiffTjoff> Doesn't it overwrite the one I got now?
<ikonia> chilli_: be aware you may corrupt data
<ikonia> TjiffTjoff: no
<Pici> kiba: What hardware do you have that ceases to work?
<chilli_> were did my other 100 gig go
<chilli_> ok
<TjiffTjoff> Do I have to edit grub's menu?
<elbkhm> ct
<kiba> Pici: sound and networking
<Pici> kiba: What sound card? What network card?
<ikonia> TjiffTjoff: no, just select the kernel you want off the boot menu
<chilli_> when i start my computer i have 3 different potions 2 boot
<Gumbler> german ubuntu channel? :/
<chilli_> nm im gonnna try now
<Pici> !de | Gumbler
<ubotu> Gumbler: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<brobostigon> !de
<Gumbler> thx
<TjiffTjoff> Okey, how do I write in the terminal? apt-get kernel 2.6.21?
<simmer1> how do i stop a module loading on startup?
<Pici> !blacklist | simmer1
<ubotu> simmer1: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<kiba> 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection
<Oli``> TjiffTjoff: .21 isn't in the repo any more (that I can see)
<kiba> No idea where to find info on sound device
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i enable flash on my   Kubuntu Gutsy 64  in Firefox-3.0 ?
<TjiffTjoff> The reason I want it is that my CPUfan is awfully loud, and I read in a forum that would have solved it...
<brobostigon> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kiba> but I know that I have a 82562V-2 10/100 Network by Intel
<Pici> kiba: Did you have to do any custom stuff to get the audio and network working before you upgraded the kernel?
<Oli``> TjiffTjoff: reverting kernels to fix one thing often breaks 5 other things... I speak from experience =)
<TjiffTjoff> Any other ideas how I can get my fan to shut up?
<TjiffTjoff> In XP I hade the Asus tool "Power Gear 4" where I could select "quite office" and it went all silent and nice...
<Oli``> TjiffTjoff: if you find a fix, let me know... I'll go and hunt myself now
<Oli``> TjiffTjoff: what sort of fan controller is it? intel? amd? other?
<kiba> Pici: no
<TjiffTjoff> Intel... Intel Centrino Duo - t5200...
<kidem> Is this what ur all looking for    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_control_fan_speed_.28lm-sensors.29
<Oli``> TjiffTjoff: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345042 ?
<nikitis> Is there an open source program to test for dead or stuck pixels?
<Pici> kiba: you could try running `modprobe e1000`, or if that doesnt work, following this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502058
<simmer1> i'm trying to play a dvd in gutsy. when i put the dvd in the drive, it loads up, but then instantly the whole screen starts to flicker wildly. as if compiz is struggling
<kiba> why this thread?
<Oli``> Anyone know how to monitor S.M.A.R.T status in Ubuntu (GUI or CLI)?
<TjiffTjoff> I've activated the scaling and it works but the fan never goes quiet.
<pike_> simmer1: ati?
<tman__> I have files that I want access to from another user, and vise versa. How do I do this?
<pike_> tman__: typically youd give rights to a group they are both in
<genii> smartctl -c on /dev/hadname
<michaelkohwj> help, gnome takes 30+ seconds to show the panels and desktop from gdm login
<michaelkohwj> i have a cursor and everything else is ubuntu light brown, and i see this for 30+ seconds
<erUSUL> tman__: usually all users belong to the users group jus make the files accessible by that group (or create an adhoc group)
<genii> -s rather
 * genii needs more coffee
<recon> is there any way to do a text-only install from a desktop CD? i really, _really_ don't wan't to have to download another 695mb.
<pike_> tman__: if you ls -l youll see -rw-r--r-- or whatever on left for each file. now the first three --- are your perm the next --- is groiup and the last --- is all others
<Pici> recon: nope :(
<ellobo> hi
<genii> Oli``: package smartmontools then command   smartctl -s on /dev/<hd-devname-here>
<recon> Pici: darn. it doesn't seem to like my virtualbox setup. :-(
<Oli``> cheers genii
<simmer1> what is the way to get totem to play dvds?
<ellobo> after System -> Quit my laptop hangs for a long period of time before showing the dialog box, found this issue in ubuntu forums, but no one came up with a usable solution, anyone here can help ?
<Slart> Can I update using the console only? without manually editing the source-list?
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get update, slart
<tman__> so I would need to give rw permissions from both users correct?
<simmer1> why does video under gutsy not work properly? The screen starts to flicker if i try playing a video
<brobostigon> sud apt-get upgrade , slart
<brobostigon> sudo
<Slart> hmm.. better rephrase that.. Can I upgrade from feisty to gutsy using console only?
<bezibaerchen> yes
<brobostigon> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> ah.. thanks
<ellobo> !quit-hangs-my-laptop 8o)
<anas> help plz .. could i copy a file from/to Virtual Box??
<Bikerbob> anyone here confident with grub.. feel like helping me boot my system?
<anas> help plz .. could i copy a file from/to Virtual Box??
<Oli``> Bikerbob: what's up?
<Pici> anas: ask in #vbox please.
<anas> pici .. thanx
<Bikerbob> Oli``: I am trying to boot my ubuntu install 7.10 from an external usb drive on an Abit NF7-s board.. which has not bios usb support.. so I am using a grub boot disk.. but I do not seem to be getting it right.
<eNons3nse> is there a way to make gwget the default download manager for firefox?
<nfusco> Does feisty have the restricted drivers option for the broadcom chipset?
<Oli``> Bikerbob: Eeek. Bit above my level =(
<Bikerbob> using this page to create the cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB?highlight=%28bootfromusb%29
<Bikerbob> ok, thanks anyway
<Slart> mm... feisty -> gutsy over a 56k line = 18 hours of waiting.. glad I'm not doing that =)
<anas>  how could i copy a file from/to Virtual Box ??
<Oli``> Bikerbob: well actually that's almost what I was going to suggest (trial and error)
<Oli``> Bikerbob: ... to find the device name, I mean
<Slart> anas: no answer in #vbox?
<anas> slart .. no answer
<eNons3nse> come on.  there has to be a way.  copy & pasting every url into the program is ridiculous.
<Oli``> anas: I know I shouldn't be answering here but can't you use a [smb|nfs] share?
<Bikerbob> if I boot the liveCD.. it finds the ext drive.. if I use the bootcd I made.. it gets to the initrd and no further.. and I am not sure why
<Bikerbob> I see the access light on the drive flash.. so it would seem to have found it.
<anas> oli'' - how ..?
<Slart> anas: well.. I can't help you either.. never tried virtual box... but Iwould be trying an external usb-drive if you have usb... or an external smb-share if you have a network going
<Oli``> eNons3nse: that would be a question for #firefox but I think you'd have to break quite a bit to get it working
<anas> slart - ok
<kazol> How do I make the booting process more verbose? Removing the "quiet" grub switch is not enough.
<Bikerbob> when kazol? you doing a graphic boot?
<kinroad> kazol: remove the "quiet splash" from command line
<anas> slart - the use-drive does'nt work with vbox ..
<kazol> kinroad: I did, but it's not verbose enough.
<Slart> kazol: isn't there some kind of debug-swith you can use?
<Bikerbob> thats a verbose as it gets.. you can view logs after if you wish
<kazol> Bikerbob: Yes
<Oli``> Bikerbob: devices have been known to change names depending on the boot setup. Can you get to the grub command line from your boot cd?
<kazol> Slart: I'll look it up.
<Slart> anas: what kind of os are you running in that virtual box?
<Bikerbob> actually it drops me to the initfs when it fails to load..
<anas> slart-win xp
<kinroad> kazol: press alt+sysrq+9 to make it most verbose
<Slart> anas: with networking?
<nfusco> Does feisty have the restricted drivers option for the broadcom chipset?
<Bikerbob> so I have loaded the ramdisk.. it is just not moving from there.. not sure why.
<kazol> nfusco: Yes, but they have terrible performance.
<kazol> nfusco: Use ndiswrapper instead.
<anas> slart - i dont have another pc
<nfusco> kazol, Why do you say that? due to speed?
<Bikerbob> I think it might have to do with the delay in getting the USB to recognized.. I used the delay.. but maybe its not long enough
<Slart> anas: can't connect to your host os?
<kazol> nfusco: I got 60kB maximum and high latency. Using ndiswrapper, I got the full speed.
<anas> slart - how?
<pvandewyngaerde> i hate  flash
<kazol> nfusco: And it worked only part of the time (even though the WAP was right above the office).
<PuZo> is this possible?
<PuZo> is it possible from windows, to connect to an ubuntu server using/with a gui
<Slart> share a folder on your ubuntu box and try to connect to that share from the virtual box?
<nfusco> kazol, Well this is the issue I have.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/124159
<nfusco> kazol, What card you have?
<endry81> ciao
<endry81> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kazol> nfusco: BCM4306
<le_N> HEY !!!
<Rprp> Is it possible to give a screen a pid? (Like screen -pid <pid> <command> ?)
<jeroenvrp> does anyone know if firefox3 beta1 and later devel-releases will be backported to Gutsy
<jeroenvrp> !?
<eNons3nse> Oli``: solved:  the flashgot firefox extension will re-rout downloads to external managers.
<ikonia> PuZo using an X11 window manager like exceed or pc-xware yes
<ikonia> jeroenvrp: probasbly not
<le_N> i have found how to fix the problem with the intel-hda
<simmer1> so anyone want to tell me why gutsy flashes black when trying to play a video?
<le_N> on inspiron 6400
<le_N> latency problem
<PuZo> do i need to install some sort of vnc?
<anas> slart : i dont know how to use share files in vbox ..
<nfusco> kazol, Same here..it seems there is an issue in the gutsy kernel, apparently on feisty its ok, what you running currently?
<ikonia> PuZo no
<jeroenvrp> ikonia: who's in charge for that?
<ikonia> jeroenvrp: desktop team I assume
<Some_Person> Can someone help me on forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613132
<Oli``> anas: you don't. you share them in Windows
<Slart> anas: but you're running windows xp in there.. try using that
<tich> how do i install 'big board'?
<jeroenvrp> ok thanks
<ikonia> Some_Person: there are people on the forums
<le_N> there is someone to submit the fix to ?
<anas> ok .. i will try
<Some_Person> ikonia: Yeah, but my topic is dead - I keep re-bumping it
<anas> oli'' - slart ...thanx
<Oli``> anas: http://compnetworking.about.com/od/windowsxpnetworking/ht/sharewinxpfiles.htm
<ikonia> Some_Person: do you not get it yet......its not worth the effort
<nfusco> kazol, I have tried getting NDis working on gutsy with my card, I had no joy, Im static IP with WEP
<Oli``> Urgh.. Giving XP support in #ubuntu seems so *WRONG*
<anas> oli'' - thanx
<Some_Person> ikonia: I just want desktop effects
<Slart> anas: you're welcome.. good luck
<Rprp> Is it possible to give a screen a pid? (Like screen -pid <pid> <command> ?)
<tich> how do i install the online desktop?
<ikonia> Some_Person so use them
<Slart> Oli``: yes.. now go wash your hands.. ;)
<jscinoz> hey guys, i was wondering.. is it possible to have grub mount and boot an image stored on the root partition? if so, how can this be done?
<Some_Person> ikonia: but i need xgl to fix a bug
 * Oli`` stands in the corner for his sins
<ikonia> Some_Person you can have xgl , xgl works finr
<ikonia> fine
<Some_Person> ikonia: and i dont like how xgl runs by default
<ikonia> Some_Person: then thats your personal issue but the ammount of effort to swap it all around is massive
<kazol> nfusco: Why didn't it work?
<Some_Person> ikonia: is what i want that complicated?
<ikonia> Some_Person: I've told you about 25 times, yes it is
<brobostigon> i want to know as well titch
<Some_Person> ikonia: but what i want was standard on feisty
<michaelkohwj> help, gnome takes 30+ seconds to show the panels and desktop from gdm login
<michaelkohwj> i have a cursor and everything else is ubuntu light brown, and i see this for 30+ seconds
<nfusco> kazol, To be honest,I dont know i followed numerous howtos on the forums, and I just couldnt get it running, Im no seasoned linux guru.. so im kinda ata  loss
<brobostigon> i mean tich
<Oli``> How would I go about moving my /home dir to my RAID1 (from a single disk)? RAID is all set up and working lovely already
<ikonia> Some_Person: our not using fesity
<ikonia> Oli``: copy it all over, change fstab and reboot
<MasterShrek> michaelkohwj, create a new user and see if the problem persists, then report back
<Oli``> ikonia: oh that simple... okidoke i'll give it a shot
<Slart> Oli``: copy the home dir to the new place.. then change the mount stuff in fstab and reboot... tadaaa..
<ikonia> Oli``: bang on
 * Slart needs to work on typing speed.. I'm not getting any kills here =)
<domas> hiii!
<domas> is there a way to boot up ubuntu in parallels?
<domas> it says 'cpu too old for this kernel'
<ikonia> domas: thats a limitation of the hardware
<Some_Person> ikonia: i get this bug without Xgl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/99508
<ikonia> Some_Person: use xgl !
<Guillem_> For some weird reason I cannot understand, evolution has stopped showing me the exchange inbox. If I enter with the webmail, the messages are there...
<domas> ikonia: parallels = virtual machine software. and it runs on brand new CPU.
<domas> well, CoreDuo
<ikonia> domas: not the version your using
<Some_Person> ikonia: but i hate the way it runs
<EC44> Hey, for some reason I dont have any permissions set on a specific folder (/var/ossec/) and I was wondering how I could give myself permission, or is it a lost cause?
<ikonia> Some_Person: then thats YOUR personal problem
<domas> ikonia: not the version of what?
<ikonia> domas: parallels, isn't paralles the mac product ?
<bluszcz> hello, how Can i compile kernel for debian installer?
<domas> ikonia: it is.
<bluszcz> and also udebs files?
<domas> ikonia: it allows to run other OS'es under mac.
<jacob> "but if you distribute your modifications you must distribute the modified source code as well." --What does this mean?
<ikonia> domas: there are notes on it being problematic
<le_N> deskbar keeps on die on me
<ikonia> domas: what mac do you have
<le_N> am i the only one ?
<domas> ikonia: *shrug*, I have many other virtual machines that work fine, just ubuntu fails
<ikonia> le_N: yes
<domas> ikonia: uhm, 10.4 on intel imac with coreduo.
<le_N> lol
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<ikonia> domas: not doing anything silly like trying to run the 64bit os on the 32bit vm ?
<bluszcz> hello
<domas> ikonia: sure not.
<nfusco> kazol, Did you experience any issues with Ndis?
<Oli``> ikonia or Slart: are there any flags I need to preserve the structure or hidden files? I'm going for: sudo cp -r /home /media/hobo
<ikonia> domas: just checking, never hurts to ask
<bluszcz> ikonia: I am running many 64bit os on 32bit machine
<EC44> Could anyone help me with this issue? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45558/
<ikonia> Oli``: cp -Rp (maybe x too)
<Rprp> Is it possible to give a screen a pid? (Like screen -pid <pid> <command> ?)
<jacob> can somebody explain the GNU General Public License policy to me?
<ikonia> bluszcz how is that possible ?
<domas> ikonia: the installer runs properly
<bluszcz> ikonia: vmware can handle its
<ikonia> jacob: join ##linux
<Slart> Oli``: none that I know of.. last time I did it I think I used nautilus
<ikonia> bluszcz: I don't see how tht can work ?
<domas> ikonia: its just the kernel that is installed by installer fails miserably
<larson9999> i got this g3 imac cheap and don't know what to do with it.  do i put linux on it, keep os 9, dual boot?
<ikonia> bluszcz: I'm not a vm ware sparcialist
<bluszcz> ikonia: normally, nothing magic
<ikonia> domas: what version are you trying to use ?
<domas> 7.10
<Oli``> Slart: hmm yeah I could just load up a root nautilus... cunning =)
<max__> hi, i have ubuntu gutsy..it doesn't recognise my dvd recorder lg gsa4163b...what can i do?
<domas> oh, it may be actually grub issue
<bluszcz> ikonia: to use it hardware extension to virtualiztion on cpu is needed
 * genii wonders what ikonia sparcializes in
<kazol> nfusco: At the very beginning I didn't use it correctly (had to copy all files, not just .inf), but after that, it worked perfectly.
<bluszcz> anyway
<Slart> Oli``: *shudder*.. root nautilus.. better stay with the command line
<ikonia> bluszcz: I'll not go futher as I don't use it often enoguh and its a bit off topic, but I'll investigate, thank you
<bluszcz> how can i create udeb files and kernel for installer?
<CapaH> Question, I am using a Belkin USB Wireless ---- and it APPEARS to recognize it --- when I click on the network manager icon I can see all the wireless networks within range, but I cannot connect to any. All it does is: DHCPDISCOVER ... ?
<Oli``> Slart: lol, I need root to copy /home
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<domas> oh, I see people get that with vmware too
<ikonia> Oli``: sudo
<bluszcz> domas: vmware is nice
<bluszcz> much more stable than anything else
<MasterShrek> virtualbox ftw
<Oli``> ikonia: yeah, sorry I didn't mean I was really logging in *as* root... I just sudo nautilus`d
<domas> bluszcz: parallels work quite well for me
<nfusco> kazol, What are you currently running?
<Oli``> man my /home is full of crap
<domas> ikonia: ubuntu forums have "What you need to do is replace the server kernel with a vanilla one"
<nfusco> kazol, gutsy or feisty?
<kazol> nfusco: Ubuntu Gutsy
<kazol> What's the difference between "gksudo gedit" and "sudo gedit"?
<domas> ikonia: previous ubuntu versions failed too, I remember using 'alternate cd' to install it.
<gordonjcp> kazol: the first pops up a "GUI" password prompt
<Slart> kazol: sudo is for command line.. gksudo is for X software
<Slart> kazol: using sudo for gui software is bad.. very bad
<nfusco> kazol, from what it says in Launchpad, I may roll back to feisty until this is sorted in gutsy
<kazol> Slart: So I should always do "gksudo gedit"?
<Slart> kazol: yes
<bluszcz> kazol: make a shortcut on the Desktop ;)
<mikebeecham> Question:  If linux is on an ext3 partition, and I have all my media on a secondary HDD which is NTFS, can I still use samba to share the folders on that drive?
<genii> kazol: gksudo and kdesu (kde) do some intelligent things sudo won't like not let apps change ownership of things in your home directory to root, etc etc
<void^> domas: afaik, the server kernel doesn't run on many vms because they don't support pae
<nfusco> Can anyone tell me if its possible to rollback my gutsy kernel, to feisty, or what would I need to do?
<domas> void: ah, makes sense
<genii> Well, conf files etc
<kazol> nfusco: So it's a bug with ndiswrapper?
<EC44> Can anyone help me with this issue regarding file permissions, please? Each MODE is of the form `[ugoa]*([-+=]([rwxXst]*|[ugo]))+'.
<EC44> opps.
<EC44> This link -- > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45558/
<Some_Person> ikonia: why cant i just somehow make gdm run under xgl? why is this that difficult?
<mikebeecham> anyone?
<Elko> How can I get 'skippy' to work with Ubuntu?
<Allistra> hello, I need help to change the speed of my touchpad on my Dell...I made some changes in the xorg.conf but it didn't work out
<MasterShrek> mikebeecham, yes no problems
<ikonia> Some_Person what part are you not understanding
<ikonia> Some_Person: xgl works fine
<Some_Person> ikonia: i hate how it starts. i want to have gdm run under xgl
<mikebeecham> MasterShrek....I read that Ext3 does not like sharing with NTFS, and I would need to formatr that media hard drive to Fat32 to share folders?
<nfusco> kazol, no gutsy kernel
<ikonia> Some_Person: what part of "thats a massive effort" is not clear to you
<Some_Person> ikonia: the reason why
<ikonia> Some_Person: you keep asking the same question only YOU doesn't like it,
<Some_Person> ikonia: when it was so easy on feisty
<ikonia> Some_Person: because its a massive ammount of effort change the order around
<domas> lemme try installing simple kernel
<ikonia> Some_Person: your NOT using fesity, things have changed
<ikonia> Some_Person: its all intergrated now
<aldren> EC44 i didn't get what you mean
<ikonia> Some_Person: if you have it that much, go back to using fesity
<nfusco> mikebeecham, akaik you can read from NTFS, but not write, with fat32 you can do both
<MasterShrek> mikebeecham, i dont think so, it was probably an old article, ntfs is supported well in linux now
<Some_Person> ikonia: shouldn't it just take the right command in gdm.conf?
<ikonia> Some_Person: no
<MasterShrek> nfusco, actualyl writing to ntfs is very possible in linux
<ikonia> Some_Person: gdm is a login manager
<Some_Person> ikonia: i know that
<jscinoz> hey guys, i was wondering.. is it possible to have grub mount and boot an image stored on the root partition? if so, how can this be done?
<CapaH> Does anyone here use a Belkin USB Wireless Adaptor and/or know how to get it to work?
<mikebeecham> MasterShrek : So I can read and write to NTFS now?
<MasterShrek> nfusco, and very stable, ive never heard of anyone having problems with it
<MasterShrek> mikebeecham, yes
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g
<MasterShrek> cmon ubotu
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bazhang> CapaH: what chipset is that? you can find out by typing lsusb in the terminal (with the usb device plugged in :} )
<MasterShrek> CapaH, it depends on the adapter, i think version 4 is the best supported, i dont know how well the others are
<nfusco> MasterShrek, Well i havnt needed this since Hoary, and If i recall correctly, that was the only solution then..
<CapaH> finding out now ...
<MasterShrek> nfusco, thats correct, ntfs-3g wasnt around then
<CapaH> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 050d:705c Belkin Components
<etank> i set up a new ubuntu box at work to use at home
<etank> during the install i specified a proxy server to use to get updates
<etank> now that i have the box home i can't get it to do an aptitude update
<etank> i think that it is still pointing at the proxy server
<etank> where can i verify/remove that
<kidem> ok i got an issue after about 20 mins of running my ubuntu jsut stops screen goes black and the little white spinning thing is there it stops and i have to do a hard reboot any ideas, im new to ubuntu but not new to pc's
<Slart> kidem: overheating?
<CapaH> bazhang: Did ya get that
<gaYloVerZ> yan
<kidem> its new pc dell 745 and vista runs ok on it
<anomaly> vista never runs 'ok'....
<bazhang> CapaH: yes :} I don't have that particular adapter, but will take a look around..back in  a moment..
<Slart> kidem: oh.. ok.. so not overheating then.. just sounded like the typical overheating symptoms
<CapaH> thanks bazhang
<kidem> i agree with vista never ok but u get what i mean
<kazol> The "debug" GRUB switch doesn't increase verbosity at all.
<kidem> where do i look for logs and such
<brobostigon> i looked at vista when it was still longhorn, and it could have been interesting, but ms cripples and killed and made it bollocks.
<domas> void^: thanks, came up with generic module
<ikonia> brobostigon: 1.) that is off topic 2.) no need for offensive lanague
<Oli``> ikonia and Slart: when mapping /home in fstab, should I declare my RAID1 first and then map home off that mount or should I mount directly off the /dev/md0 device?
<bazhang> CapaH: would that be connecting to a wep/wpa/wpa2 or open network?
<etank> current source list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45559/
<etank> errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45560/
<brobostigon> sorry ikonia
<ikonia> Oli``: use the same format as your other lines in fstab
<CapaH> open network
<kazol> Does Ubuntu use the Bourne shell?
<Oli``> ikonia: I've got a real hodge-podge in my fstab... I've UUIDs, device names AND relative mappings =)
<fux> I'm setting up an openldap server (using VMware), to get the hang of ldap.
<fux>  I've already figured out how to compile / install both openldap 2.4.6 and berkeley db 4.6.21.
<fux>  A standard (no desktop) installation of ubuntu 7.04 server however, already contains openldap (libldap2)! It seems that practically the whole system is dependant on libldap2. Removing it also removes apt, gnupg and various other (important)
<fux>  components of my Ubuntu installation. Is it possible to build my custom openldap server (thus replacing the debian openldap implementation)
<fux>  without removing "half" of my Ubuntu system?
<MasterShrek> kazol, born again shell
<ikonia> Oli``: you can use any options you want
<MasterShrek> bash
<domas> kazol: are you from 20th century?!!? :)
<ikonia> fux: openldap is available as package, you don't need to compile the packages
<kazol> domas: No, I've been reading too many Unix books.
<domas> kazol: careful, brain damage possible
<Mortice> kazol: bourne again shell.
<fux> ikonia: but would it be possible :D?
<CapaH> bazhang: Although once I get it working on an open network I will want to figure out the secure options --- but right now I will be thrilled just to have it work on an open network
<kidem> would something like this be a factor to my issue gtk-warning cannot open display?
<Mortice> kazol: by default, anyway :)
<ikonia> fux: not easily, as I said you don't need to compile the packages
<genii> kazol: it uses dash not bash
<domas> heeee, nobody touched my reported bugs for whole day!
<bazhang> CapaH: ok. just a sec..
<kazol> domas: Maybe I should use the Korn or C shell.
<Mortice> genii: right you are, forgot about that :(
<domas> kazol: ok, brain damage is done! :-p
<PuZo> i installed exceed, but i cant connect to it
<pike_> kazol: youve never been stuck in csh or sh on a unix box i take it
<kazol> domas: jk
<PuZo> what startup method do i use?
<Mortice> genii: oh wait, actually. I think the default login shell is bash, but dash is symlinked from /bin/sh for faster script execution.
<daning> ls
<fux> ikonia: So if i'm correct: I can use the installed package (that comes with both Debian and Ubuntu) to run my berkeley db database (in order to authenticate GNU/Linux users in my company's network)?
<bazhang> CapaH: that device is supported in dapper and edgy out of the box (presumably gutsy as well) it's the Atmel at76c503 chipset
<elyas> Is there a security threat from the use of the issuance of an old-6.06 - ?
<TomFar> who want 2 hours skype? all what you nead just call me and give me some money for thet
<ikonia> fux: yes, and you dn't have to compile berkly db either, thats available as a package
<abhi> I want to add some more package to ubuntu installation cd and to distribute it. how can i do this?
<ikonia> TomFar: please don't discuss that sort of thing. This is ubuntu support ONLY
<fux> ikonia: tnx m8 :D
<ikonia> fux: welcome
<CapaH> bazhang: It *appears* like it works out of the box for me, I can click the network manager icon and see the wireless networks, but unfortunately ---- I cannot connect, and it just sends a DHCPDISCOVER over and over
<TomFar> sorry
<elyas> Is there a security threat from the use of the issuance of an old-6.06 - ?
<bazhang> CapaH: the instructions for setting it up using wep/wpa etc can found by messaging ubotu with the !wifi command
<ikonia> elyas: its under LTS support, so thats the most maintained version
<CapaH> bazhang: I am just trying to connect to an open network
<Pici> !lts | elyas
<ubotu> elyas: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<PuZo> any1?
<elyas> yes
<prestosd> oking glass)
<prestosd> hey all
<etank> anyone have any idea how to fix that?
<PuZo> does any1 know how to sue exceed?
<PuZo> *use
<prestosd> trying to install looking glass
<Pici> PuZo: a lawyer?
<prestosd> got pretty far
<bazhang> CapaH: you can try this in the terminal: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid my_network
<ikonia> PuZo: humming bird have a support forum for exceed
<prestosd> but now I get this error about lg3d-core not installing
<bazhang> CapaH: or instead of wlan0 whatever the card name shows up as
<prestosd> every time I use a package manager it gives that error
<elyas> Thank you, I mean is it safe then?
<CapaH> bazhang: that would be ETH1 --- and it "appears" to work
<ikonia> prestosd: what error
<prestosd> an error about lg3d.....
<ikonia> prestosd: what error
<prestosd> ill see if I can get it again
<pike_> !pastebin | prestosd can you paste it here
<ubotu> prestosd can you paste it here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> CapaH: work with me--first try to set it up via the command line--that is less problematic than gui at this point
<CapaH> When I iwconfig eth1 though all values are 0, Link quality: 0, signal level: 0 etc etc
<CapaH> bazhang: Yes I am :)
<elyas> حبابينا العرب , أحد ينبهنا انه موجود
<plexq> anybody got vncserver working with gutsy?  all I get is a blank screen?
<spiderfire> how can i convert video formats?
<abhi> I want to add some more package to ubuntu installation cd and to distribute it. how can i do this?
<etank> f'n usless
<bazhang> CapaH: did you associate it with this command: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid my_network ?
<Pici> !sa | elyas
<ubotu> elyas: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<egal> -
<ikonia> egal: no need for bad langauge
<CapaH> bazhang: Yes, and I can see via iwconfig eth1 that it has: ESSID:"linksys3"
<PuZo> i cant find their offical forums?
<CapaH> which is correct
<prestosd> ikonia: Almost got it....
<elyas> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bazhang> CapaH: ok and what about sudo dhclient eth1
<egal> hallo
<bazhang> hi
<CapaH> bazhang: DHCPDISCOVER over and over again
<genii> dhclient now is screwy since dhdbd is used now
<prestosd> ikonia: first it asks the license agreement
<genii> *dhcdbd
<juano__> CapaH: sudo iwlist scan
<abhi> I want to add some more package to ubuntu installation cd and to distribute it. how can i do this?
<CapaH> bazhang: Note that all values when I iwconfig eth1 are 0, Signal level 0, quality 0, noise level 0 --- yet it can scan and see everything
<bazhang> so that would be sudo dhcdbd eth1 ?
<CyberMatt> abhi, Yes
<abhi> CyberMatt, : how
<genii> bazhang: there is a startup script for it in /etc/init.d
<bazhang> cheers genii
<prestosd> ikonia: window pops up and says an error occurred: E: lg3d-core: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ikonia> prestosd: check the dpkg log
<prestosd> ?
<CapaH> Very weird, when I iwlist scan it shows values on all networks, signal level, noise, etc --- but when I iwconfig eth1  --- it does not show any such values
<ikonia> prestosd: check the dpkg log for more details
<prestosd> how do I do that?
<juano__> abhi you would have to edit the .iso image and add your packages to it
<bazhang> CapaH: thiat is strange..
<ikonia> prestosd: use a text editor
<bazhang> err that
<prestosd> k sudo?
<ikonia> prestosd: be aware that looking glass doesn't work in gutsy
<juano__> abhi make an iso from the cdrom and open it with an iso editor
<prestosd> oh
<prestosd> well, lol, I'm in gutsy
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<abhi> juano__: then
<CyberMatt> abhi, sec and ill llook it up
<prestosd> ikonia: so should I just forget it?
<prestosd> lol
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<ikonia> prestosd: up to you
<Pici> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<juano__> adhi then save the .iso and burn it to a cdrom
<prestosd> ikonia: lol, is it possible without rolling back?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<prestosd> lol
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<prestosd> !lol lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol lol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<ikonia> Pici: just ban these fools
<prestosd> lol
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<CapaH> Ok I just switched to another essid --- and then I switched back to linksys3 and NOW iwconfig eth1 shows values for linksys3 signal etcetc ---- but I cannot connect (dhclient eth1 just gives tons of DHCPDISCOVER)
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<CyberMatt> abhi http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<juano__> Pici: thanks
<Pici> ikonia: sure :)
<juano__> Pici: that was annoying
<abhi> CyberMatt, ok going to the site
<CyberMatt> have fun
<bazhang> CapaH: err I just learned that dhclient has been surpassed by dhcdbd so try subbing that for dhclient--sorry about that :}
<CapaH> dhcdbd eth1  ?
<bazhang> CapaH: with the sude of course
<bazhang> err sudo :}
<CapaH> I just ran it, it returned to a prompt
<CapaH> well I am sudo bash :)
<CyberMatt> now i have a question
<CapaH> so when I run dhcdbd eth1 --- it returns to a prompt, how do I know it worked/etc
<nfusco> Where can I find older versions of ubuntu on there site?
<bazhang> what does iwconfig show now for eth1
<CyberMatt> getting a new sound card whcan antone make any recommends
<MasterShrek> CapaH, ifconfig and see if u got an ip
<abhi> CyberMatt, thanks man . I am just looking for it for many months.
<genii> CapaH: I've been struggling on and off with this iwconfig/dhcdbd thing as well this last week.
<CapaH> I have an inet6 addr but no inet
<CyberMatt> abhi, your welcome
<bezibaerchen> my syslog is full of "VFS: busy inodes on changed media." 1-2 times a second. what can that be?
<safrano> hello
<santh_> how to refresh the system
<beakster> hi, i am using a TV only capable of 640x480.  When X11 loads its all fine, but I can't see anything before that in the boot process as its out of range.  How can I change the resolution of these screens?
<CyberMatt> safrano, how can we help you
<safrano> s.o. can help me plz, i use ubuntu with a self compiled kernel 2.4.6.24rc3 and i have troubles with the compiling of truecrypt
<genii> man dhcdbd is extremely unenlightening
<safrano> where can i past the error?
<CyberMatt> 2.4 = yuck
<robdig> santh: what do you mean?
<doctor_awesome> how can I map the function buttons and knobs on my m audio midi keyboard?
<genii> !paste | safrano
<ubotu> safrano: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PuZo> are tehre any other programs besides those 2?
<Oli``> ikonia & Slart: Ok I'm being an idiot. I've made a copy of /home inside another partition, so I now have /media/hobo/home and that's where I want to mount my home. I just can't figure out what the fstab line is supposed to be... I keep trying mount -a and it comes back with errors each time I try
<PuZo> what about vnc?
<so2> hi
<bazhang> CapaH: I guess the alternative would be to try the ndiswrapper route, at least for the short term--sorry not to solve it right now
<so2> where can i delete the whole network manager data?
<ikonia> Oli``: you mount a partition, not a directory
<so2> when i use a fresh user i can connect via my wireless, when i use my old, i can't
<genii> Oli``: mount --bind /media/hobo/home /home
<CapaH> hmmm
<Slart> Oli``: hmm... mount /media/hobo/home /home doesn't work?
<ikonia> so you need to have an empty partition, do you have an empty partition ?
<CyberMatt> safrano, why 2.4
<ikonia> Slart: not if he's not shared it
<beakster> how can i change the resolution of the ubuntu boot up screen?
<ere4si> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<genii> ikonia: As per the --bind, a partition is not strictly needed :)
<Oli``> Slart: no it's complaining about unknown filesystem ''
<ikonia> genii: thats true, but he doesn't really want to start doing things like binding home
<Oli``> genii: how would I persist that in fstab?
<safrano> sorry
<safrano> i meant 2.6.24rc3
<Oli``> don't I?
<safrano> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45565/ <-- thats my error
<CyberMatt> beakster, you mean the kernel boot screen
<genii> Oli``: As we were just discussing it's Not A Good Idea to do this. but possible
<nfusco> Is there restriced drivers in feisty?
<CyberMatt> safrano, Why did you compile a 2.4 kernel
<QliX> Hi ppl, I need to know how to start pulseaudio @ user login, I simply add it to the /etc/profile? or exists another automagically way?
<Oli``> genii: Poo. I was all excited there for a moment
<beakster> CyberMatt Yes
<safrano> no sorry it was a 2.6.24rc3
<safrano> i wrote it wrong
<beakster> CyberMatt I see the BIOS screen, then everything else is out of range until I get my log in screen
<genii> Oli``: For informational purposes, in fstab to bind-mount a dir to another dir use fs type of bind
<Oli``> So the vote is, repartition my RAID1 so there's space for a new ext3 that will *be* home, rather than a directory in my existing RAID1 partition, yes?
<zimon> hi there ... i want to upgrade to 4 gb ram. currently, my swap is 2 gb. could that be a problem? (i don't use hibernate at all)
<CyberMatt> hmm sounds loke a video driver problem to me
<nomojo1> Does anyone know how I can identify what motherboard I have so I can upgrade my BIOS??
<Pici> zimon: nope.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> why would you need 4gb of ram
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I'm good with 512 mb
<domas> heh
<ikonia> lol
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<zimon> nice. thanks
<ikonia> Pici: heads in #ub-op
<DaSkreech> Hello
<Pici> Super-Sonic-Sega: Please turn off that script.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> idk how to.
<Guillem_> So
<DaSkreech> Can I get some help in mounting a ISO in grub?
<domas> zimon: get 64-bit machine and have 64gb :)
<DaSkreech> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pici> Super-Sonic-Sega: Then you will be removed.
<Mortice> Super-Sonic-Sega: 640k should be enough for anyone, right? :P
<zimon> domas, 64 gig in a laptop? haha ;-)
<Guillem_> Super-Sonic-Sega, to do computational fluid dynamics
<domas> zimon: whynot :)
<beakster> CyberMatt its a very old flat screen that cant handle higher than 640x480.  From memory when I last had a monitor in, it was displaying these screens at 800x600 or 1024x768.  Where can I change this?
<Pici> help
<CyberMatt> Super-Sonic-Sega,  Its that we want it and can pay for it
<domas> to run lots of virtual machines :)
<zimon> domas, cause i don't know of a 32 gig so-dimm2 module
<domas> zimon: :(
<genii> Oli``: Separate partition for /home  seems to be consensus, yes
<DaSkreech> I can get the ISO to mount and boot from it but part way through it says that it cannot find the cdrom
<Super-Sonic-Sega> whats a computational fluid dynamic
<ikonia> !offtopic >
<ikonia> !offtopic >Super-Sonic-Sega
<Guillem_> Super-Sonic-Sega, something very costly in terms of CPU and RAM
<nomojo1> Does anyone know how I can identify what motherboard I have so I can upgrade my BIOS??
<ikonia> !offtopic >Super-Sonic-Sega
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<genii> Super-Sonic-Sega: By the description i would say it's measurement of moving liquids
<ikonia> my mistake
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I'm notb eing offtopic
<Guillem_> Super-Sonic-Sega, oh, also it is what makes planes, cars and everything more efficient
<ikonia> Super-Sonic-Sega: my mistake, my hand slipped sorry
<ikonia> Super-Sonic-Sega: CFD is off topic
<domas> and sexual intercourses!
<domas> ergh.
<domas> sorry
<julio3patas> i have a new 500gb sata hd , i installed it and want ubuntu to recognized it as a storage partition, i have try QTPARTED to create the partition, i have also tried fdisk ,   i can create the partition on, but no matter what when i try to access it it gives me this error   hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000, any suggestions
<genii> ergh
<Oli``> genii: righto. that makes this whole endeavour a whole lot less trivial but moving home to somewhere safe does seem like a good idea
<Pici> !o4o | domas
<ubotu> domas: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Rprp> Is it possible to give a screen a pid? (Like screen -pid <pid> <command> ?)
<safrano> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45565/ <---- thats my problem can s.o. plz help me
<ikonia> Rprp: no
<domas> Pici: I apologized already. and to be ontopic. should I report bugs in packaged software to ubuntu?
<QliX> julio3patas: did u execute it with sudo?
<Pici> domas: Yes, please.
<Rprp> ikonia: hmm, k thnx
<domas> or should I always go directly to author of the package
<julio3patas> Pici: yes
<safrano> i have 2.6.24rc3 kernel 32bit and i cant compile truecrypt
<CyberMatt> beakster, you could always remive usplash
<domas> Pici: so stuff like https://bugs.launchpad.net/~domas-mituzas/ is generally welcome?
<genii> Rprp: You meen the screen command, or the tty?
<julio3patas> QliX: yes
<DaSkreech> has anyone booted grub from an ISO ?
<luciana> hi
<CyberMatt> remove
<Rprp> genii: sreen command.
<safrano> yes super-grub-cd @DaSkreech
<luciana> I have a problem with preseed/late_command
<jellulabo> How do I determine if the cups server is running?
<luciana> there's someone?
<DaSkreech> safrano: Sorry?
<RichiH> DaSkreech: yes
<Pici> domas: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-bugs about the specific way of reporting those types of bugs. But of course we always want bugs logged.
<beakster> CyberMatt thanks, i didnt know it was called usplash.  I've now found a usplash.conf with the wrong resolution in it.  I'll change it now and that should work =)
<RichiH> DaSkreech: it is quite trivial to create your own grub cd
<safrano> with super grub cd you can boot grub and repair your system
<DaSkreech> RichiH: No I can't boot from CD
<pike_> jellulabo: telnet localhost 631 or nmap localhost or psaux or something
<DaSkreech> I need to boot from the hard drive
 * genii thinks about PIDs for a bit
<PuZo> is there someone that can help me via pm?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> Changing the screen resolution doesn't change anything for some reason
<safrano> yes you can choose to boot from hdd
<Tm_T> test
<RichiH> passed
<DaSkreech> safrano: I can't boot from a CD I need to boot from the hard drive. and install Ubuntu
<juano__> julio3patas: tried with gparted ?
<Tm_T> RichiH: :)
<Pici> lol
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol
<safrano> okay. why cant you boot from cd?
<safrano> booting from usb?
 * dev_n00b gets out the leftovers for the room
<DaSkreech> The BIOS only has a choice boot from A: only
<juano__> !pm
<DaSkreech> and Boot A: then C:
<simmer1> so anyone want to tell me why gutsy flashes black and coloured when trying to play a video?
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
 * dev_n00b has stuffing with spanish sausage from Spain
<DaSkreech> No USB slots on the computer
<nvictor> hi all
<nvictor> I trying to do apt-get install python2.4-profiler but it's not working
 * dev_n00b waves to nvictor
<julio3patas> juano__: yes i had, it creates the partition ok ext3,   mount point i   just called it /extras, on konqueror storage media--- it shows /extras when i click to access it it says  hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<DaSkreech> I got the ISO to boot but it says cannot find CDrom drive part way through
<plexq> zimon: no - 2048 of swap with 4096 of RAM is fine
<DaSkreech> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nvictor> it says the package is obsolete and there is no other installation candidate
<mmu_man> hi, anyon having trouble with displayconfig-gtk ? I tried to add an external LCD to a laptop once, but it f***ed up xorg.conf and doesn't seem to be able to read it back...
<mediahunter> hey everyone, anyone here know of a good P2P
<DaSkreech> RichiH, safrano: the tinyurl at the end
<safrano> nvictor try  apt-get install python2.4 than press TAB and you will see all the possibilities
<plexq> Anyone managed to get vncserver on Gutsy working?  I can't.
<juano__> julio3patas: permission problems probably, when you do a sudo fdisk -l , where is your disk ? /dev/sda1 ?
<nvictor> safrano: thanks
<mediahunter> mainly for MP3 share, and search. similar to limewire or napster
<genii> work /away
<dev_n00b> I use Limewire
<genii> bah
<mediahunter> did you dl it from limewire.com
<CyberMatt> mediahunter, Frostwire
<Pici> !p2p > mediahunter (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<dev_n00b> yup
<simmer1> I've installed gutsy (gnome), and when i try to play a video, the screen goes haywire. why is that?
<DaSkreech> RichiH: So I can boot a supergrub CD and then use that and boot any ISO off the Drive ?
<zimon> plexq, fine ... i just don't want to resize partitions if i don't need to. i'll use hibernating as soon as it's combined with lzo compression, and i guess 2 gig should be good for that
<plexq> simmer1 becuase video under linux is crap
<mediahunter> cybematt thanks
<RichiH> DaSkreech: no, you can use it to bot your linux installation
<juano__> CyberMatt: is frostwire available at the repos ?
<julio3patas> juano__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45568/   it is device sdc the 500gb
<erUSUL> !frostwire
<DaSkreech> RichiH: Ok I need to boot from an ISO on the drive :)
<DaSkreech> has anyone tried that?
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<CyberMatt> i don't know
<CyberMatt> but if its not it should be
<PuZo> how come i cant do a gedit command?
<DaSkreech> CyberMatt: It's not AFAIK you can grab it from that site
<juano__> julio3patas: 1) sudo mkdir /media/mydisk ,  2) sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mydisk
<DaSkreech> !gksudo | PuZo
<ubotu> PuZo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DaSkreech> Pu
<DaSkreech> PuZo: I'm assuming :)
<greedo> hi
<juano__> thanks erUSUL
<PuZo> so gksudoedit?
<dev_n00b> is the MSI 8606 tv tuner using the conexant CX23883 decoder supported in Ubuntu?
<c9s> hi
<Pici> PuZo: use a space in there
<juano__> PuZo: gksudo gedit <file>
<c9s> how do i sudo without password ?
<PuZo> gksudo gedit /etc/xinetd.d/Xvnc
<PuZo> that?
<c9s> i've add NOPASSWD to /etc/sudoers
<jellulabo> For some reason, I had to manually start cupsys this morning. How do I get cupsys to start on boot?
<juano__> PuZo: yep
<greedo> i have gutsy already installed on a partition on my mac. i have successful multiboot between osx and gutsy. now i would like to launch gutsy from vmware under osx: it starts booting gut gdm screen doesn't show up. what could i do ???
<c9s> but ...
<elyas> helo
<c9s> it still ask me to enter password..
<PuZo> (gksudo:5901): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<DaSkreech> RichiH: did you look at http://tinyurl.com/3exghs ?
<Verimati> welcome everybody
<elyas> How update of the Mozilla Firefox Version 1.5 to the new version ?
<CyberMatt> DaSkreech, yea but its not  validated for ubuntu that way
<c9s> is that right ? "c9s ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"
<DaSkreech> CyberMatt: They build it against ubuntu.
<DaSkreech> elyas: LTs ?
<elyas> yes
<ArabEyes> elyas , go help > check for update
<CyberMatt> elyas, you running dapper
<elyas> yes
<DaSkreech> elyas: Probably have to install a personal firefox then
<CyberMatt> DaSkreech, still its a third party
<DaSkreech> CyberMatt: ... What?
<PuZo> any1>?
<so2> please, can someone tell me, where the config files of the network manager are stored?
<dev_n00b> I have a Dueno 1800 system with 512MB of ram and a 160 GB hard drive that I want to put into an old Centipede arcade cabinet I have.  I was also going to run Myth on it for tv viewing.  Is the Conexant CX23883 decoder PCI card supported under Ubuntu 7.10?
<dev_n00b> *duron
<DaSkreech> PuZo: What are you trying to do?
<dev_n00b> not Dueno
<so2> or how i can just delete the whole configuration?
 * dev_n00b gets coffee
<PuZo> need to edit that file
<DaSkreech> !coffee
<CyberMatt> DaSkreech, no all he has to do is enable backports
<elyas> ArabEyes ممكن اكلمك بالعربي اسهل لي
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<julio3patas> juano__: i did that now i can kind of get into it, but if i try to copy any file into it says that i do not have enough permissions
<PuZo> add some text to it
<elyas> DaSkreech thank
<elyas> s
<DaSkreech> PuZo: do you have X running ?
<PuZo> dunno
<FireAllianceNX> is Firestarter necessarily if my router is already filter ports?
<ian_mac> hey...  anyone know how I get gutsy to auto detect my video settings again?  I'm stuck in 800x600 because I was trying to get my new lcd panel to work as a second monitor on my inspiron
<PuZo> how do i check
<Pici> PuZo: Are you in a graphical environment?
<FireAllianceNX> filtering**
<PuZo> no
<PuZo> im trying to get into 1
<PuZo> im following thise
<PuZo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<DaSkreech> PuZo: ah then use sudo nano
<DaSkreech> It has instructions down the bottom
<DaSkreech> ^ means Ctrl
<PuZo> nano worked
<DaSkreech> so ^X is Ctrl+X
<DaSkreech> The rest should be easy
<mw-home> what is trackerd?
<ArabEyes> elyas . press ALT+DOWN
<CyberMatt> DaSkreech, frostwire package hasn't gone through the QA that an offical Ubuntu package has
<ian_mac> I think trackerd is a desktop search daemon that indexes your file
<ian_mac> s
<DaSkreech> CyberMatt: Yes.. and ?
<Pici> mw-home: ian_mac is correct.
<DaSkreech> mw-home: The daemon for tracker
<PuZo> im finsihed what ti says and i get an connection refused(10061) error with vnc
<CyberMatt> <DaSkreech> CyberMatt: ... What? << you asked i anwsered
<DaSkreech> CyberMatt: I know. I'm saying that it didn't go through Ubuntu procedures. I don't see how that's a problem for Ubuntu :)
<pike_> PuZo: i havent read your previous posts but when setting up vnc i usually 1) install vnc-server  2) run vncpasswd to set a pass 3) launch vncserver in terminal  4) make sure port 5901 is forwarded (usually 5901-5910 or whatever)  5) connect from client maching
<ArabEyes> elyas . حاولت التواصل معك عبر الخاص ﻻن هذه الغرفة للغة اﻻنكليزية
<PuZo> can i pm you?
<geekzy> hii guyss
<elyas> حتى انا راسلت على الخاص , لكن القاك اذا ممكن بالغرفة #ubuntu-sa
<pike_> PuZo: im stuck at work prob can respond consistently
<geekzy> some body please helpp
<DaSkreech> !sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<freepenguin> hello
<jimmygoon> So is virtual box the way to go?
<Pici> !english ArabEyes elyas
<Pici> oops
<HuibertGill> geekzy: whats your problem?
<elyas> sory
<DaSkreech> !ask | geekzy
<ubotu> geekzy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brobostigon> geeksy, whats the prblm??
<DaSkreech> !somebody | geekzy
<ubotu> geekzy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<freepenguin> could somebody tell me if the text in this page is in a correct english? www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<PuZo> i did everything according to the site
<PuZo> how do i chekc if a port is open?
<geekzy> I can't install a program
<julio3patas> juano__: i got the permissions right now, now when i reboot will it mount automatically or do i have to issue those commands again?
<DaSkreech> telnet to it would be the fast way
<geekzy> it's says
<juano__> julio3patas: i believe you will have to issue them again... but you can add these commands at startup
<brobostigon> geekzy: what and how are you trying t install this prog??
<juano__> julio3patas: a script
<Slart> I'm looking to optimize an ubuntu box for network routing and regular gateway duties.. fw etc.. any guides for that? hints? links?
<HuibertGill> freepenguin: it's ok-ish......
<KI4IKL> I have followed the steps to share my folders on ubuntu and try to connect with debian and it says "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<CyberMatt> DaSkreech, its a problem because it could break something in the system at a later date
<PuZo> ?
<freepenguin> HuibertGill, ok thank you, also the box GNU/Linux? (on the left)
<DaSkreech> CyberMatt: Yes but the user chose to install it. Ubuntu can't be responsible for everything
<geekzy> i don't have glib
<DaSkreech> geekzy: What program?
<julio3patas> juano__: thx for the help
<nikolla> please someone to tell me how to set up a dial-up connection on ubuntu
<DaSkreech> PuZo: telnet 127.0.0.1 <port number>
<DaSkreech> !ppp
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<geekzy> gnu cash
<DaSkreech> geekzy: apt-get install gnucash
<geekzy> and any other
<Naelr> ok I have an acer aspire 5520 laptop.  Kubuntu installs fine but on the reboot I end up in a busybox ash shell... it cannot find the hard drive can anyone help me this is a 5 day problem and it is driving me crazy
<CyberMatt> if it was in the repos however you'd have the MOTUs look after it
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install gnucash
<juano__> julio3patas: anytime
<nikolla> tnx
<HuibertGill> freepenguin: but I think you are overdoing the linux-zealotery a bit
<HuibertGill> freepenguin: many things  you state as facts, are, in fact, not
<HuibertGill> freepenguin: MSG me for further discussion
<brobostigon> geekzy, put sud infront off that command
<brobostigon> sud
<PuZo> can someone please help me quickly?
<DaSkreech> Hi Naelr
<freepenguin> HuibertGill, ok!
<brobostigon> sudo
<CyberMatt> and they know ahead of time if somthing is gonna  break
<bruce> So my hard disk just died (click of death), and I'm wondering if Ubuntu could have anything to do with it? I'm asking because a while back there was this load cycle "bug", but the cycles on my machine seemed to increase normally (disk was about 3 years old, had > 250.000/300.000 cycles)
<geekzy> i already try that
<Naelr> DaSkreech: HELP IT STILL ISN'T WORKING 5 hours of irc and many beers later
<DaSkreech> CyberMatt: You can say that about any few hundreds of packages
<DaSkreech> geekzy: What did it say?
<Pici> bruce: Most likely not Linux related whatsoever
<DaSkreech> RichiH: No help?
<jimmygoon> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DaSkreech> Naelr: It's all nvidia?
<RichiH> DaSkreech: ah, sorry, was away
<jimmygoon> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<DaSkreech> Naelr: did you try the daily ?
<Naelr> DaSkreech: yes it is
<bruce> Pici: that's what I'm thinking, but I can't help but shake in fear everytime a hard disk around me rattles :)
<KI4IKL> I have followed the steps to share my folders on ubuntu and try to connect with debian and it says "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<jimmygoon> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<RichiH> DaSkreech: what is the exact problem?
<Naelr> no not yet ... I guess I have no choice
<Pici> !msgthebot | jimmygoon
<ubotu> jimmygoon: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<CyberMatt> bottom line don't trust random .debs
<DaSkreech> CyberMatt: Preach it :)
<geekzy> it's say The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jimmygoon> Pici, I'm done now, sorry
<DaSkreech> RichiH: I can't boot from CD so I need to boot from the ISO directly on the hard drive
<RichiH> DaSkreech: eww
<Tarkus> hmm. i just copied a folder from a seperate partition into my home directory.. and its now owned by root.. i need to make it the same as everything in my users home directory.. how do i change the permissions for the folder, and all of its subfolders and files to be my user (not root)??
<Pici> jimmygoon: you can /msg ubotu vmware all you like, it just floods the channel a bit too much in here
<DaSkreech> RichiH: I've done that and it gets part way through the install
<RichiH> DaSkreech: can you boot from USB?
<jimmygoon> Pici, yuppers
<DaSkreech> No USB on the computer
<geekzy> there is a lot off packet
<DaSkreech> geekzy: paste bin it
<DaSkreech> !paste | geekzy
<ubotu> geekzy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CyberMatt> DaSkreech, booting from iso = yuck
<DaSkreech> CyberMatt: very much but i don't have a choice
<RichiH> DaSkreech: in that case, i would probably put the disk into a computer that can boot from cd and install a base system on that machine
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know if Textmaker works on Linux (via Wine, not the native version)?
<DaSkreech> Unless someone can help me make the SCSI bootable
<DaSkreech> RichiH: interesting :)
<DaSkreech> Except that it's all scsi drives
<Pici> chazco: if you're asking about specific application compatibility in wine, check out #winehq and !appdb
<DaSkreech> and I'd need to go and rape someone's work place to get one
<Pici> !language | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RichiH> DaSkreech: as soon as you have  agrub that can boot and a base system along with it, you can try out device names until it works
<chazco> Planning to switch my laptop to Ubuntu... got two issues: 1) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 2) PocketPC... any help with either?
<nvictor> guys, I need help with tunnelling
<nvictor> I'm under windows and I'm connection to an ubuntu server
<Naelr> DaSkreech: wy won't the scsi boot...
<CyberMatt> chazco, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<nvictor> I want to tunnel from that server to my localhost
<DaSkreech> Naelr: No clue. The BIOS can only boot from hard drive and Floppy
<geekzy> ok i got it
<chazco> These are the only issues preventing me from switching :(
<DaSkreech>  If I set the device chain to boot from the scsi CD-Rom then hard drive disappears
<Naelr> DaSkreech: scsi has it's own bios and will boot before the ide gets a chance if you set it up
<abhi> how can I create a iso file from cd ?
<DaSkreech> geekzy: great :)
<chazco> abhi - dd if=<cd device> of=cd.iso or similar
<DaSkreech> abhi: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/me/backup.iso
<Naelr> DaSkreech: don't suppose you have the cd and the hd on the same scsi channel numbers.. you know you gotta change them with jumpers
<genii> abhi: sudo dd if=dev/cdrom of=/somepath/isofilename.iso
<abhi> ok
<DaSkreech> One is 5 one is 4
<genii> chazco: LOL I am slow typing today
<Naelr> hmmm
<Naelr> weird
<DaSkreech> I know I really hate this machine now
<Naelr> what is the controller 6?
<DaSkreech> Dunno hold on
<chazco> Anyone know where i can view a list of changes between 7.04 and 7.10 (networking, not kernel - i hope)?
<toresn> how do i make the gnome-terminal list directories first, and files last ?
<Naelr> the controller I thought was 5 or 6 and it cannot be changed usually
<geekzy> one other thing my sound card is not working
<robert__> #ubuntu-pl
<robert__> help
<geekzy> i'm using aspire 5572anwxci
<CyberMatt> abhi, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<PuZo> can someone help?
<abhi> CyberMatt, ok
<HuibertGill> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Naelr> be happy geekzy at least your aspire will boot
<DaSkreech> !sound | geekzy
<ubotu> geekzy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<toresn> how do i make the gnome-terminal list directories first, and files last ?
<PuZo> can someone help me install vnc? im havign some trouble
<DaSkreech> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<geekzy> thanks
<chazco> So no one else is having the web issue? Stuck with Windows for now then :(
<fotoflo> hey, how do i search all files in a directory for a string?
<DaSkreech> chazco: Checked the Ubuntu Site?
<geekzy> thanks guys
<Naelr> sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<PuZo> I tired that, stil getting errors
<fotoflo> cat * | grep string?
<robert__> #help
<CyberMatt> chazco, since networking is part of the kernel
<DaSkreech> fotoflo: grep -r string dir
<DaSkreech> PuZo: paste bin the errors
<Tarkus> hmm. i just copied a folder from a seperate partition into my home directory.. and its now owned by root.. i need to make it the same as everything in my users home directory.. how do i change the permissions for the folder, and all of its subfolders and files to be my user (not root)??
<fotoflo> daskreech
<DaSkreech> !paste | PuZo
<fotoflo> will that seach unlimited levels?
<ubotu> PuZo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> fotoflo: yeah
<DaSkreech> fotoflo: you can grep string * as well
<desertc> !nohelp
<RichiH> fotoflo: you do _not_ want to cat foo | grep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohelp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Naelr> Tarkus man chown
<chazco> Nothing useful on the ubuntu sites/forums BaSkreech... CyberMatt - i mean has something changed like how the network is controlled or soemthing
<ray_> how do i force mount a drive?
<RichiH> fotoflo: you want to grep string foo
<ian_mac> if anybody has any ideas as to how to get Gutsy to redetect all my video settings, it would be great...  I'll go back to google in the meantime, and I'll idle here
<unicycle> Hi everyone
<ikonia> ray_: you can't
<Naelr> tarkus chown is change ownership command
<unicycle> I've got a question
<ikonia> ray_: what do you want to do
<PuZo> I followed this
<PuZo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<PuZo> But vnc still wont start
<ikonia> ray_: why won't it mount
<fotoflo> RichiH: right,
<RichiH> fotoflo: for recursion, use grep -r string target/
<unicycle> anybody ready to answer?
<ikonia> unicycle: just ask the question
<unicycle> Ok
<ray_> the windows partition on my drive didnt get unmounted properly
<fotoflo> RichiH: that wont tell me which file it is
<fotoflo> right?
<desertc> geekzy: If you can't get the sound working from those links, the come back and ask again.
<RichiH> fotoflo: -H
<meta4ical> Hi all, I own an Radeon x800 Pro and have been trying to get it working with the restricted drivers for awhile now but nobody seems to know the answer. I posted a thread on the ubuntu forums and everything
<CyberMatt> chazco, what broke? in your upgrade
<Ebrithil> I  keep getting Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc.
<Ebrithil> But I've already installed the restricted package.
<unicycle> ikonia, I installed the ATI proprietary driver via Envy for my ATI Radeon x1600.  It works, and I get 3000+ FPS in glxgears.  But, any 3d is just a black window.  So, no visible gears in glxgears.
<desertc> Ebrithil: Did you do the whole Medubuntu thing?
<Ebrithil> Yeah.
<unicycle> Also, fglrxinfo gives me all the right things.
<Ebrithil> From Medibuntu.org
<ikonia> !envy >unicycle
<CyberMatt> !dvd > Ebrithil
<HuibertGill> toresn: I think it is not possible with a normal 'ls' command
<DaSkreech> Naelr: did you try a daily?
<Naelr> DaSkreech: can't find where to download that thing
<Naelr> looking now
<lalala> any1 can tell me why with compiz fusion i have more fps than with out it ?
<unicycle> !envy > unicycle
<unicycle> doesn't work?
<HuibertGill> toresn: you might want to look into 'man find' or install 'mc' for you terminal
<DaSkreech> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> !envy | unicycle
<ubotu> unicycle: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<geekzy> how can i download and install glib
<unicycle> Envy is, indeed, supported.
<ikonia> unicycle no its not
<unicycle> It has the newest driver
<ikonia> unicycle: its not supported
<unicycle> what do you mean by that?
<genii> unicycle: If you use envy and your system screws up you will not get much sympathgy or assistance from official *buntu channels
<ikonia> unicycle: I mean ubuntu does not have anything to do with, nor suppor the envy process
<HuibertGill> geekzy: apt-get install glib
<chazco> CyberMatt - It wasnt an upgrade - was a fresh install... One webpage (my uni timetable) will no longer work, which means I still need Windows
<unicycle> OK, so what I'm asking is, is there any solution that you know of to my problem?
<chazco> Also PocketPC issues, but they're not a major problem
<desertc> unicycle: Many people come into this channel complaining about envy issues.
<PuZo> cannot open display: (null)
<PuZo> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<Naelr> daskreech: getting it now ...
<HuibertGill> geekzy: oops, there is no package 'glib'
<ikonia> unicycle: you've used envy so you've lost support
<unicycle> OK, thanks, desertc and ikonia.
<oxeimon> does anyone know how to change the window buttons in emerald?
<ikonia> oxeimon: write a theme
<Naelr> DaSkreech: did you find out the controller id number and what kinda scsi controller you using adaptec?
<xula> paola
<HuibertGill> geekzy: what do you need glib for, it is normaly istalled automaticly if something need sit
<Tarkus> Naelr, thanks.. i read.. and i tried 'sudo chown -hR mike media/'... and it worked so that all the directories are owned by 'mike'.. but all the files are still owned by 'root'..
<xula> ola
<xula> euioj
<oxeimon> ikonia: I tried using window buttons from /usr/share/themes, but when I select them in emerald, it overwrites my old emerald window buttons and it doesn't even show up...
<PuZo> okay its installed
<PuZo> Error: Can't open display:
<geekzy> i try to install from the source code
<ikonia> oxeimon I've never created an emerald theme so I've no idea
<geekzy> but the resullt
<DaSkreech> Naelr: it's an adaptec AIC-7800
<Naelr> Tarkus sudo chown name. -R <dir>
<CyberMatt> chazco, webpage?
<xula> ola
<kanzie> what software is good to convert movies for iPhone in Ubuntu?
 * genii 's spider sense for flooding goes off
<DaSkreech> The CDROM is ID 5 and the Hard drive ID 0
<HuibertGill> geekzy: why would you wnat to install from source?
<Naelr> tarkus sorry ... sudo chown mike.mike -R media
<chazco> CyberMatt - its all on that forum page i posted... its a passworded page, so i cant show it to you though :(
<xula> como te yamas
<genii> Hmm. False alarm i guess
<Pici> !es | xula
<ubotu> xula: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<PuZo> any1?
<HuibertGill> geekzy: and if you have touble compiling a package from source, you should ask the package maintainer, or their mailing list
<xula> sdvbkoyn
<Pici> !enter | PuZo
<ubotu> PuZo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HuibertGill> geekzy: this does not look like an ubuntu issue as such
<CyberMatt> chazco link me to forum thread
<julio3patas> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<xula> emiyhjlp
<chazco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 - CyberMatt
<jmanuel_cool> hi pals
<DaSkreech> PuZo: Tell us what the problem is I have no idea what the error means without context
<geekzy> what about the dependencies for gnu cash
<PuZo> i followed this
<PuZo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<genii> PuZo: alt-f2 then type in the command there for gedit/gksudo gedit            etc etc
<PuZo> now i cant connect to it with my vnc viewer, how do i check if ports are oprn?
<Naelr> DaSkreech: well it doesn't make sense your doing the what ctrl H and getting into scsi bios and setting the boot .. try chaning the chanel of the cdrom to like 1 and making sure 1 is the first boot in the scsi controler setup
<xula> gtlrpuyra
<Tarkus> Naelr, ok, now its good. but the files have locks on the icons, and it shows that they are all read-only.. is there a way for me to give everything in 'Media/' the same user and read/write permissions as everything else in /home/mike?
<xula> ouyjklñprecm
<DaSkreech> Naelr: Well I set the boot to 5 shouldn't that work ?
<Naelr> Tarkus: the chmod command is the permissions
<dominic> hey can anyone help, for some reason my wireless only works when it is changed from wlan1 to wlan0, but after reinstalling ubuntu i cant remember how to do it.. any ideas?
<Pici> !english | xula
<ubotu> xula: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jmanuel_cool> please, someone speak spanish?
<geekzy> I'm a newbies in ubuntu :-D
<genii> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Pici> jmanuel_cool: #ubuntu-es
<achtung> hi all
<HuibertGill> geekzy: what about the dependencies for gnu-cash: ask the gnu-cash people. gnu-cash is available from ubuntu, there is no need to compile from source
<xula> ketal
<DaSkreech> geekzy: Do you have a GUI
<HuibertGill> geekzy: 'sudo apt-get install gnucash' and you're done
<jmanuel_cool> Pici, i know, but i can't find help there, then i think do here
<CyberMatt> chazco you said it ran on ie
<Naelr> Tarkus: chmod 447 is what I usually do...
<MecaT> hi ev
<chazco> IE on Windows
<xula> me boi
<DaSkreech> geekzy: Open synaptic and type gnucash. Right click and install
<PuZo> how do i check if ports are open?
 * genii wonders why gksudo <someapp> from konsole running inside of gnome doesn't work
<geekzy> yes i try that but some error tell me that
<kritzstapf> hi, when i plug in my canon digital ixus 30, the driver for the "normal mode" is loaded but it should be the ptp-driver, is there a fix for this?
<hans69> hi guys, is there any solution to the bug java applets and firefox??
<Naelr> DaSkreech: yea It should work but sometimes they do strange things.. and ya gotta do what don't make sence
<DShepherd> does anyone know how i can install man pages for java?
<DaSkreech> PuZo: namp | grep Port number r telnet 127.0.0.1 <portnumber>
<DShepherd> hey DaSkreech
<CyberMatt> try the User Agent Switcher Extention fot firefox
<Tarkus> Naelr, so i run 'sudo chmod 447 /home/mike/Media'?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: hey
<genii> PuZo: netstat -a
<Naelr> oops.. sorry
<chazco> CyberMatt - think i tried it already, but one moment to try again
<DaSkreech> Naelr: ha ha ok taken under advisement friend
<RichiH> PuZo: netstat -pnat
<Naelr> Tarkus not 447 .... 446
<jmanuel_cool> xula, estas?
<DaSkreech> genii: Can you help Naelr ?
<geekzy> the packages have unmet dependencies
<xula> jkhlhlhkhjkbgtolbhszou
<PuZo> how do i open ports?
<DaSkreech> geekzy: Which ?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, i installed sun-java6-doc, but I am not sure where it is on the filesystem. any bright ideas?
<dominic> hey can anyone help, for some reason my wireless only works when it is changed from wlan1 to wlan0, but after reinstalling ubuntu i cant remember how to do it.. any ideas?
<RichiH> PuZo: you get something to listen on them
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: /usr/share/doc ?
<RichiH> PuZo: unless you mean in a firewall
<genii> DaSkreech: I'll scroll up and examine
<PuZo> i did, my vnc viewer, but its not working
<Naelr> Tarkus not 446 should give your R--R--RW- on all your files
<DaSkreech> genii: His laptop can boot from live cd and install but the install cannot boot
<DaSkreech>  he gets a Busybox
<Naelr> Tarkus: i mean 446 should give your R--R--RW- on all your files so chmod 446 -R
<tom17bombadil> i have trouble with mpeg and avi since upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<Naelr> Wow thanks daskreech
<PuZo> can soem1 take a look at this and tel me if its fine?
<PuZo> 72.233.33.178
<RichiH> Naelr, Tarkus: directories need +x
<DaSkreech> Naelr: give genii the details of your box
<PuZo> i mean http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Naelr> Tarkus: just wanted to be able to read and write correct? not execute...
<xula> jkhkk
<tom17bombadil> you can hear the sound but see only stripes
<geekzy> libgoffice-0-4.2  libgoffice-gtk-0-4.2
<Pici> xula: what language?
<genii> DaSkreech: Ah, i think i recall this issue from last night. I don't have any immediate ideas on it
<Naelr> Genii: hi how are you... hope you cna help... installs just fine... when I reboot laptop  it gets busybox... it c annot see the harddrive
<jmanuel_cool> please, i need help with a wifi pcmcia card
<xula> poiuynjklhgf
<DaSkreech> genii: It seems to be the hard drive controller
<chazco> CyberMatt - Didnt work :( Got to go also
<DaSkreech> I'm guessing.
<tom17bombadil> has anybody heard/experienced the same problem?
<DaSkreech> I'm reinstalling two machines at work so I'm kinda distracted
<Naelr> genii: nvidia controller... or so it says
<DaSkreech> And booting from ISO sucks :)
<genii> Naelr: I would suspect that you need to manually insert whichever is the proper driver for your chipsets. Keep in mind all is speculation on my part at this point.
<CyberMatt> chazco, try and remove ubufox
<geekzy> by the way how can i find out what packages
<Naelr> genii: when i am back in the live cd I can see the hd and mount it just fine
<DShepherd> !language > DaSkreech hahahah
<larson9999> i feel like it's '95 and i'm trying linux for the first time.  only it's with an imac g3.  they say this interface is intuitive?
<PuZo> did some1 check teh site?
 * DaSkreech kicks ubotu 
<Naelr> genii: i have tried moutnting the cd and puting modules to load in /ect/modules that my desktop has running and are running according to lsmod on the laptop during the live boot.. but still a busybox
<genii> Naelr: When you are in livecd do a lsmod     to see loaded modules and try to deduce which is the hd controller one. then you can modprobe it after to insert it
<CyberMatt> thats the only thing major thats change i can think of
<DaSkreech> genii: In busybox?
<Naelr> I just modprobed sata_nv in the busybox.. what next
<genii> Naelr: Yes, lsmod on livecd, modprobe on busybox
<CyberMatt> cgazco did ya get that
<genii> Naelr: See if sata_nv is loaded and if it uses some sub-modules now by using again lsmod
<Naelr> lsmod not found
<azote> hi plz i need help
<azote> i wanna start using linux
<Naelr> genii: where would lsmod be it isn't foundi n /bin/sh
<genii> bah. modprobe works but lsmod doesn't work? wth is that?
<Naelr> genii: yea...
<kanzie> What software should I use to convert video for my iPhone on Ubuntu?
<Pici> !ask | azote
<ubotu> azote: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> Naelr: /sbin
<azote> and i dled ubuntu distribution
<azote> but i have w vista on pc and i want to have both
<azote> how to split it?
<Naelr> genii: also loaded scsi_mod
<genii> Naelr: try: /bin/lsmod
<genii> Naelr: Good, that it loaded a sub-module is hopeful
<DaSkreech> azote: How much free space do you have on the Vista install?
<Naelr> nope to daskreech and nope ot you
<Naelr> no I loaded the submodule
<kanzie> noone knows?
<Pici> !dualboot | azote
<ubotu> azote: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<azote> 37gb
<DaSkreech> kanzie: how does the iPhone take it's video?
<genii> Naelr: does fsisk -l       produce a list of hd ?
<genii> *fdisk -l
<Pici> azote: see ubotu's message.
<PuZo> what does this mean?
<PuZo> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Naelr> fdisk not found
<rinaldi_> anyone know a way to rename a wireless interface like wlan1 to wlan0 etc?
<Pici> PuZo: it means that it can't find the package.
<genii> bah
<azote> ok
<azote> ty
<Naelr> yea frustrsating huh
<Pici> PuZo: Have you enabled all the software repositories?
<genii> Naelr: /sbin/fdisk -l
<desertc> azote: Welcome to Ubuntu.  The installation disk will let you run the OS right from the CD-ROM by booting to the disk.  When you're ready to install Ubuntu, the installation program will help you repartition your disk.  I recommend backing up your data first, though!  If you are sure you will be using Ubuntu, then you may want to install a fresh, second hard drive for the install.
<PuZo> i dont know
<PuZo> i think i have
<jimjam> What's the default GRUB settings for a single-boot computer? Do I just uncomment "hiddenmenu"?
<kanzie> DaSkreech: gee, Im not sure, h.264 I think
<Naelr> nope no fdisk there either
<PuZo> do i do this?http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<juano__> where do i configure frostwire for jre ?? iv'e already done what the !frostwire link says if it doesn't find a jre
<Naelr> genii: nor under /bin/
<Pici> PuZo: Did you get into a graphical environment?
<scragar> what's that libary to copy protected DVDs again?
<PuZo> no
<PuZo> im stil trying
<genii> Naelr: Does mount    show anything mounted?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<DaSkreech> kanzie: Most any video editing app then
<Pici> PuZo: I dont think Wine is going to help you at this point.
<PuZo> so what do i do?
<jimjam> scragar:libcssdvd
<desertc> !hi | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pici> PuZo: let me look at your log..
<PuZo> vnc is installed, i just cant get it to run
<DaSkreech> juano__: sudo update-alternatives --java
<PuZo> how do i open up my log
<AutoMatriX> desertc: nice, tx ;)
<Pici> PuZo: not your log, my logs :)
<Naelr> genii: yea a few ... onlything that looks important is fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections
<DaSkreech> Naelr: whats under /sbin/ ?
<kanzie> DaSkreech: any recommendation, I want it to be able to read most any format, such as divx and output suitable h.264
<juano__> DaSkreech: ive already done that... no luck
<Pici> PuZo: What version of ubuntu did you install?
<genii> Naelr: work is calling me away i'll return in maybe 10 minutes .... the mount I was looking for was some/dev/sdX or something indicating a hd type dev
<Naelr> DaSkreech: udevd depmod rmmod pkill udevsettle dmsetup mounnt.fuse mount.ntfs modprobe usplash_write losetup mount.ftfs-3g udevtrigger brltty-setup and usplash
<scragar> jimjam: how do I go about installing it? it's not in synaptic...
<PuZo> 6.0x server
<PuZo> a gui shoudl of already been installed
<Pici> PuZo: Server does not have a gui
<Pici> PuZo: You would need to install that yourself.
<Pici> PuZo: Using one of the -desktop packages (easiest)
<DaSkreech> Naelr: >_<
<PuZo> yes, it shoudl already be installed
<DaSkreech> Naelr: I'm guessing the hard drive isn't mounted yet huh?
<juano__> DaSkreech: There is only 1 program which provides java
<juano__> (/usr/bin/gij-4.2). Nothing to configure.
<Some_Person> How come the HumanLegacy theme is not exactly the same as the one in Breezy?
<DaSkreech> Duh!
<Pici> PuZo: Which package did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<leon_pegg_> I must say I am very impressed with Ubuntu Gusty everything but my webcam in my laptop works now out of the box
<DaSkreech> juano__: install java?
<PuZo> yes, that one
<DaSkreech> !java | juano__
<ubotu> juano__: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<boris_> how can i check how much ram i got ?
<boris_> how can i check how much ram i got ?
<juano__> DaSkreech: just done that, i downloaded the bin installer and installed it with sudo
<cool> boris_, free -m
<rinaldi_> anyone know a way to rename a wireless interface in iwconfig? eg wlan1 to wlan0 etc?
<DaSkreech> The bin...
<Naelr> DaSkreech: no sir it can't be found... see under dev in the busybox I have /dev/disk/by-id and /dev/disk/by-path and in the live cd I have those 2 and /dev/disk/by-uuid
<cool> rinaldi_, but why you need to do it?
<Pici> PuZo: Have you been able to login graphically at all? without vnc?
<PuZo> no
<PuZo> i dont know how
<simmerz> how do i stop modules loading on startup? I have two network cards and i want to disable one for now
<PuZo> al im using is putty
<Usiu> Hi
<Usiu> I am interested in bootable iso snapshots
<DaSkreech> simmerz: blacklist it
<Usiu> with latest intel driver from git
<loguser1>  while upgradeing to 7.10 http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/8529/snapshot4ao3.jpg
<RoAkSoAx> rinaldi_, try this: cat /etc/modprobe.d/aliases | grep wlan and tell me if there is an output
<dajhorn> rinaldi_:  Look at the /etc/iftab file.  It should be honored by the iwconfig scripts.
<rinaldi_> ok thanks
<PuZo> i tried using exceed but couldnt connect
<anssik> Anyone here?
<scragar> no
<anssik> =)
<anssik> Why this code gives me a segmentation fault error? : http://paste.servut.us/dqb
<astro76> loguser1, looks like you're running kubuntu, so install kubuntu-desktop package first
<Pici> anssik: try #programming, or #c/#c++
<Pici> PuZo: I'm thinking.
<loguser1> whats that?
<astro76> loguser1, it's a metapackage which depends on all the packages kubuntu desktop should have, for some reason you removed yours
<eldenz> animimotus, your main signature is wrong
<eldenz> animimotus, it's char *argv[]
<loguser1> ic..
<loguser1> ok
<Pici> eldenz: hes gone.
<PuZo> is there some program i can install that ahs a built in, vnc server of some sort?
<eldenz> ups
<eldenz> quits/parts on ignore, thx ;)
<Pici> PuZo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ganeshhegde> mp3 files r not playing smoothly...plays like playing in some old speaker...but it runs fine in windows..
 * animimotus slaps (gently) eldenz ;)
<anssik> Any idea why this code gives me a segmentation fault error: v
<anssik> Any idea why this code gives me a segmentation fault error: http://paste.servut.us/dqb
<anssik> sorry for double
 * Naelr is ready to slit his wrists
<PuZo> okay ill try that
<Pici> !offtopic | anssik
<ubotu> anssik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> PuZo: good luck
<rinaldi_> RoAkSoAx: is grep wlan supposed to hang for long?
<alejo_lp> i astupid question
<alejo_lp> what mean IT?
<DaSkreech> Naelr: does the Live CD have the drivers?
<anssik> information technology
<RoAkSoAx> rinaldi_, nope
<Stonekeeper> hi there! One of my machines just ran out of space on /var, so i booted it in rescue mode with a new HD, moved everything over, added a new /var entry to fstab. Now the thing wont boot properly as it doesn't seem to mount /var from the initial ramdisk. Do i need to run initrd again?
<alejo_lp> call IT support < what mean ?
<alejo_lp> im spanish sorry i have to translate a document
<DaSkreech> If it does try mounting the drive and ensuring that it has it on the list of modules
<alejo_lp> call it support > CALL UR TECHNIC ?
 * DaSkreech goes for lunch
<Naelr> Daskreech: I guess it does.. it will mount and it will isntall
<rinaldi_> RoAkSoAx: ok well its hung
<genii> back
<simmerz> apparently, vmware player can't be installed on my machine. it's an x86. why is that? so says synaptic
<Naelr> DaSkreech: already done that but I will check again...
<Pici> alejo_lp: yes, but this is not Ubuntu Support related.
<RoAkSoAx> cat /etc/modprobe.d/aliases | grep wlan --> should show no ouput in case it doesnt find a match and show output in case it does
<DaSkreech> genii: Ok now we are going to try and make sure the hard drive has the modules from the CD I think
<DaSkreech> I'm heading off for lunch
<DaSkreech>  be back soon
<RoAkSoAx> rinaldi_, try doing ctrl+c and see if it unhangs
<Stonekeeper> can anyone help me? I'm dead in the water here :(
<_michael> Hi, in lilo is there a way to make a windows drive not know that my linux drive exists?
<Naelr> genii: don't suppose we can pm this convo. .this is getting nuts in here
<Pici> rinaldi_: You're supposed to put both those commands on one line fyi
<brobostigon> hi
<genii> Naelr: I avoid pm whenever possible
<Naelr> genii: ok
<poeloq> If i install from the Alternate Install CD, how much will i have to download from the net after installation on average
<ganeshhegde> Pici:mp3 files r not playing smoothly...plays like playing in some old speaker...but it runs fine in windows..
<Pici> ganeshhegde: I dont know, sorry.
<loguser1> what are pre released updates.?
<Pici> loguser1: In what context?
<loguser1> in updating
<Pici> poeloq: Compared to the Desktop CD?
<rinaldi_> pici: i see... yeh did that thers no output
<Pici> loguser1: you mean like updates-proposed?
<loguser1> what are pre released updates.?  is it important to check it while upgrading or updating.
<loguser1> ya
<genii> naelr: Can you boot up to the livecd and access here by that? It would be (perhaps) useful to see lsmod results and some others in a pastebin to analyze
<PuZo> @pici (gksudo:2446): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Naelr> genii: in the live cd as well as my desktop I have /dev/disk/by-uuid... but in the busybox the uuid direcotrty doesn not exist.. so the bootup is the problem
<PuZo> first step
<poeloq> Pici: well until i have a decent up-to-date system, say with the standard software (FIrefox, Oo.org etc)
<Naelr> ok I will see if it loads
<ganeshhegde> DaSkreech:mp3 files r not playing smoothly...plays like playing in some old speaker...but it runs fine in windows..
<jsescobar> hello, im trying to copy some files to another folder, there are a lot of files and i want to copy the files that don't have a '[', im using this regular expression but is not working: *[^\[]*
<Pici> loguser1: Those are updates that have not been fully tested, I dont reccomend enabling them.
<lalala> any1 can tell me why with compiz fusion i have more fps than with out it ?
<rinaldi_> RoAkSoAx: oh wiat did it again i get output now
<simmerz> is there any chance of getting an answer or some help from here?
<Naelr> oh look there is konverstaion
<Pici> poeloq: I'm not sure, I think its less than 100mb
<loguser1> Pic the upgrading site said to enable it
<loguser1> the kubutnu site
<RoAkSoAx> rinaldi_, what was the output
<brobostigon> ganeshhegde: try beep media player, or xmms, in my experience they both play my music smothhly
<naelr2> genii: ok what do you want
<rinaldi_> RoAkSoAx: it shows the aliases file plus my wpa supplicant configuration
<poeloq> Pici: thanks
<RoAkSoAx> rinaldi_, paste the output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the link
<genii> naelr2: OK you are using kubuntu livecd I see and not ubuntu standard. anyhow, in this case open konsole , get results of lsmod  and paste that to pastebin
<rinaldi_> RoAkSoAx: ok gimme a sec gotta enable ineternet as im doin it on my notebook
<PuZo> pici?
<ganeshhegde> brobostigon:how to install??this problem is after i installed AWN..do i need to install any sound driver?
<juano__> frostwire has no minimize to system tray ?
<Naelr> genii: you mean pastbin as where I am typing? that is alot of text
<brobostigon> ganeshhegde:  whats awn??
<Pici> PuZo: They assume that you have a working graphical environment when you are doing the editing.  You can try using `sudo nano` in place of all the `gksudo gedits`
<loguser1> Pic why ? >
<loguser1> Enable the "Recommended updates" and "Pre-released updates" repository, close and reload
<loguser1>  If your system is up to date, the upgrade wizard will be offered after you click "Fetch Updates" via the "Version Upgrade" button, else..
<cool> brobostigon, please don't recommond programs on which support has been stopped Egon ago
<genii> !paste|naelr2: You can open pastebin website in konqueror
<ubotu> naelr2: You can open pastebin website in konqueror: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> loguser1: Where does it say that?
<Naelr> oh
<brobostigon> ganeshhegde: sudo apt-get install xmms bmp
<loguser1> in anouncments. , upgrading optoion
<Pici> PuZo: You don't have any way of logging in graphically here?
<Pici> loguser1: Can you give me a link?
<ganeshhegde>  brobostigon:that is a window manager..
<loguser1> wait
<PuZo> i dont know how
<simmerz> why can't i install vmware played in gutsy?
<Pici> PuZo: You dont have a monitor and keyboard on the machine?
<brobostigon> srry, ignre my recoomendation ganeshhegde
<PuZo> i dont know, its a server
<Pici> PuZo: Is this your computer?
<legolas-San_> Why are the Ubuntu channels #Ubuntu-<country> instead of #Ubuntu-<language>?
<PuZo> yes
<loguser1> Pic www.kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php
<genii> Naelr: Anyhow, by all rights since you need kubuntu support and not ubuntu support this convo should be in #kubuntu and not here (strictly speaking) But i will continiue giving assistance here unless we are asked by an op to move it
<ganeshhegde> any one...mp3 files r not playing smoothly...plays like playing in some old speaker...but it runs fine in windows..
<cool> legolas-San_, ubuntu's policy i guess
<legolas-San_> cool: It makes no sense.
<naelr2> !paste|naelr2
<PriceChild> legolas-San_, come to #ubuntu-ops and i'll explain
<Pici> loguser1: I misunderstood, thats okay.
<genii> naelr2 you can't |<yourname>
<Pici> PuZo: Do you have physical access to the computer?
<loguser1> Pic then whats prereleased updates
<naelr2> genii: ok here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45579/
<Pici> loguser1: Traditionally they are updates that havent been through testing fully, I dont know why Kubuntu chooses to use that designation to upgrade to Gutsy
<genii> naelr2: OK reading
<Naelr> genii: I wondered how they did that hahaha
<Naelr> getting something quick out of the fridge
<loguser1> ic
<rinaldi_> RoAkSoAx: nopaste.com/p/aGh07LBwV
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: What is the load average on the computer?  (Run `uptime` at a prompt.)
<PuZo> no
<PuZo> just remote
<Pici> PuZo: just try with sudo nano instead of gksudo gedit then
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:22:41:51 up 45 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.74, 0.56, 0.53
<RoAkSoAx> rinaldi_, it says not found
<rinaldi_> RoAkSoAx ok hang on
<lonran> I have send some files from an ipod to trash using rhythmbox but now the files are not in .trash, neither in rhythmbox. Nevertheless, theres no more free space in the disk. What can be happening?
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:what r the 3 fields in load averege/
<RoAkSoAx> rinaldi_, paste the output on a query
<rinaldi_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45580/
<rinaldi_> RoAkSoAx: sory bout that
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:average*
<rinaldi_> RoAkSoAx it work?
<PuZo> how do i open the repositries?
<PuZo> it says to remove teh ##
<genii> naelr2: the module: amd74xx    seems to be the one we need here
<PuZo> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<PuZo> ## repository.
<PuZo> do i remov ethe ## from both of those?
<genii> PuZo: No. the # before lines starting # deb <something>
<Naelr> genii: so mount the drive and put that in /etc/modules
<ravigehlot> Anyone here installed Eclipse Europe on Ubuntu?
<genii> Naelr: Yes
<genii> Naelr: Also possibly libata
<Naelr> ok here i go
<rinaldi_> RoAkSoAx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45580/ let me know if it didnt work
<PuZo> it cant fidn the freenx folder
<digitalvaldosta> hey guys
<digitalvaldosta> I have a crazy problem. I have enabled some of the advanced settings under the
<digitalvaldosta> 'Advanced Desktop Effects' settings
<kritzstapf> hi my digital camera (Canon DIGITAL IXUS 30) is loaded with a driver for "normal mode" by libgphoto but it fails because this cam works in PTP-mode, if i select the ptp-driver manually the programm hangs, is there a fix for this?
<digitalvaldosta> The problem: I can't switch between virtual desktops
<penetrode> yay ubuntu
<loguser1> whats expected that ubuntu will maintain its updating. or will exist in self and in support and in making kubuntu.             for how many years more   ????
<kazol> What switch should I include when running a shell app from a shortcut?
<kazol> Problem is, the shell disapeers when I run the shortcut.
<cool> kazol, which app?
<kazol> cool: nmap
<PuZo> it wont install
<kazol> It's like in MS-DOS-the window gets closed automatically if a DOS app is run.
<kazol> *is executed.
<genii> Naelr: I'm eating lunch while at computer now, so expect some lag :)
<boris_> hi
<ganeshhegde> cool:mp3 files r not playing smoothly...plays like playing in some old speaker...but it runs fine in windows..load average is 0.74, 0.56, 0.53
<digitalvaldosta> Does anyone know how to get the virtual desktops working if you enable some of the effects for compiz
<juano__> ravigehlot: once i did
<kazol> Anyone know how to prevent the shell from closing?
<juano__> ravigehlot: its in the repos i think
<boris_> when i played true combat:elite it ran slowly, i had 512 megs of ram. anyway i replaced 512 mb with 2 gb of ram and true combat:elite still works slowly
<cool> ganeshhegde, installed codecs?
<vasilis> einai kaneis apo ellada?
<Naelr> genii: hahah ok I just go off the phone... anwyay in /etc/modules I see fuse lp sbp2 sata_nv libata and I added amd74xx
<genii> kazol you want to run something in the shell and then background the thing?
<ganeshhegde> cool:which 1?
<kazol> genii: I don't want the shell to close when I run an app.
<vasilis> someone from greece?
<genii> Naelr: Remove in there sata_nv    and then make sure libata is underneath of amd74xx
<kazol> !gr | vasilis
<ubotu> vasilis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Naelr> genii: ok done.. saving and rebooting
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: If the first number is too big, then music will sometimes skip.  Your load average is normal.
<cool> ganeshhegde, frankly got no experience with this, sorry
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:how to fix it?
<kazol> genii: (I'm trying to run nmap)
<thinkingman> Hey guys, anyone know a way to blow-away networkmanager's list of remembered networks?
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: What kind of sound card do you have?
<PurpZeY> Can someone recommend an mp3 playback program that would allow me to play the file at varying speeds? (e.g. I want to listen to something a little faster, like a lecture)?
<genii> kazol: So run it instead by opening first the Terminal program, then type in the commands there
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:don knw abt sound card...how to check?
<Sopor> PurpZeY, try Audacity
<thinkingman> I live in an apartment complex with around 30 available networks, a while a go I visited a friend's place and his network was named "dlink" now instead of connecting to my WPA secured network I auto-connect to a bs default network
<Naelr> genii: how does it get to the /ect/modules file if it can't see the harddrive?
<Sopor> thinkingman, Disable the wireless connexion
<Sopor> ?
<erat123> i'm looking for a really good screen recorder for ubuntu.  i would like to make a movie of my compiz-fusion for some friends.  any recommendations for what i should use?
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: System -> Preferences -> Sound ... and look in the "Device:" pulldown menu.
<thinkingman> Sopor, but i want to connect to *my* wireless network
<Naelr> genii: it doesn't look like it worked
<genii> Naelr: If it begins booting anything at all it is seeing the drive to that extent. as to know what the device is that it's attached to, thats what modules/device drivers are for
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: While you're in that panel, try all of the "Test" buttons too.
<Sopor> thinkingman, Hum, dunno then. Maybe there is a thing like " always connect to this network " ?
<HObbES1> hi everyone
<HObbES1> im having a great deal of trouble connecting to my wireless router, id really appreciate any help
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:tested..all works fine..
<genii> Naelr: In your bios do you have options like: pnp settings   or operating system type   etc. if so then set pnp type to off or os type to "other" or win2000 if it is there
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: What do you have in the "Device:" pulldown?
<vasilis> is anybodyfrom greece?
<Naelr> genii: no this bios sucks.. I can't change anything and acer gives me no help and I am at the busy box again .. it cannot find /dev/disk/by-uuid/drives hex
<thinkingman> Sopor: the support for nm is pretty lacking, and there's no config file, so if there is such a setting I have no idea where it would be
<genii> Naelr: Bah, crappy then. I need to eat. Back in about 5-10 minutes
<PuZo> how do i unpack a .tar.gz?
<HObbES1> is anyone familliar with wireless troubleshooting
<thinkingman> I know that it "remembers" what networks you've connected to, but I don't know where it stores taht info
<Sopor> thinkingman,  Dunno. good luck : /
<randorfer> anyone have any idea about how to convert an iso to dmg?  I have a leopard dvd (real thing) and can rip to an iso but the brazil patch requires a dmg file, anyone have some suggestions?
<thinkingman> I'd like to just blow it away
<Naelr> genii: ok I am almost done downloading the daily as per DaSkreech's instructions
<Naelr> gonan try that
<thinkingman> HObbES1: what's the issue?
<Sopor> PuZo, Click right " Unpack here "
<Sopor> oO
<ganeshhegde> HDA ATI SB(alsa mixer) this is selected... other 1 is realtec alc861 (OSS mixer)
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:
<PuZo> i dont ahve gui
<HObbES1> thanks thinkingman, ive installed ubuntu for the second time. i am able to see my access point, but it keeps suggesting that the wep password ive entered is incorrect, the box to enter it keeps popping up after a minute
<Sopor> Hum.
<ApocalypticOni> is there a way to upgrade to 7.10 via cd while keping my files and programs and such? i cant download the files from medibuntu when i try the normal way
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: You want "Automatic" or "ALSA" for all fields.
<DarkOrb> ApocalypticOni: iirc the alt cd can do that for you
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:what is alsa?
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: What MP3 player are you using?  And do you get the same glitch with another MP3 player?
<Sopor> Dunno.
<vasilis> eh guys did someone know whow to fix my monitor pls
<juano__> vasilis problem ?
<ApocalypticOni> DarkOrb: kthx
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: ALSA is the new sound doohickey.  OSS is the old sound doohickey.
<PuZo> how do i unpack a .tar.gz?
<DarkOrb> np
<randorfer> dajhorn:  pulseaudio is the new sound doohickey ;-)
<EvilWalksWithMe> Hi guys... Is there anyway to get my favourites from IE7 in vista, to Ubuntu 7.10 on another computer?
<juano__> PuZo: tar -xvf <youtarfile.tar.gz>
<genii> PuZo: tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<EvilWalksWithMe> (firefox btw)
<dajhorn> randorfer: Okay, the new new sound doochikey.  (He probably doesn't have it for that hardware.)
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:movie player and GNOME mplayer...in both same sound..
<genii> juano__: You forgot the z to pipe thru gzip :)
<Sopor> EvilWalksWithMe, save your favourites as an html file, and import it with firefox.
<juano__> genii: ahh thats what the z is for ;)
<vasilis> all the time flashing (ghange the computer display
<loguser1>  how to change user name and computer name in ubuntu?
<juano__> genii: right
<EvilWalksWithMe> I have done that, but i can't seem to import it. Firefox just claims there is no other browser to import from (won't allow me to search for the .html file
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: Okay, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845&highlight=HDA
<thinkingman> HObbES1: I've had that issue with my router and WPA (wrt54g) because my router sometimes gets bogged down (I live in an apartment complex so there are often many bs attempts to auto-join), but if I reboot the router I can connect fairly eaisly
<vasilis> my monitor is philips 190cw 1440 900
<thinkingman> easily often
<golem_> so tell me, is it possible to mount my ufs freebsd partition in ubuntu 7.10?
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:i ll try..
<HObbES1> thinkingman> i've tried it several times =/
<HObbES1> could it be that i need a linux driver for my usb wifi
<HObbES1> my windows pcs and even ds can connect to it fine
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: Unfortunately, you don't have an easy fix for this hardware.
<thinkingman> HObbES1: the other issue could be if someone in range is using a cheapo cordless phone that's polluting the spectrum and preventing an auth attempt
<randorfer> thinkingman:  consider hiding your router (don't auto broadcast your ssid)
<juano__> vasilis go to System ----> administration ----> screen and graphics
<genii> thinkingman: set router not to broadcast essid
<juano__> vasilis check to see if your monitor is selected correctly in models
<ubuntuser> hi, i need to put an = symbol at boot to fix some things, i try altxxx, but i cant, i need to do something like rw init=/bin/bash, somebody knows ?
<roving_prole> hello all, can someone tell me a room for ubuntu server admins?
<ApocalypticOni> where do i download the alt cd?
<thinkingman> randorfer/genil I need to get around to that, but it's an "every once in a while" issue and I've got two roommates who aren't tech savvy and I'd have to reconfigure their machines for them
<randorfer> thinkingman:  should be an option in your router, after you do that you will have to "know" what your ssid (name of your router, i.e. linksys) and it wont show up (as easily) for wireless scanners
<simmerz> when I dig myhost.mydomain.local I get a valid IP address from the DNS server. When I try and ping it, i get nothing and it appears not to resolve. any ideas?
<genii> #ubuntu-server
<roving_prole> ha, simple, thanks
<juano__> ubuntuser: at boot ? you mean when grub loads ?
<ubuntuser> juano__ yes
<EvilWalksWithMe> nvm... it worked for me this time :P
<loguser1> during upgrade if i got disconnected from internet during upgrade of kubuntu. will it resume of i have to dl is all over again?
<HObbES1> what can i try to get connect to my access point? the wep key im entering is definitely correct, it keeps bouncing
<ApocalypticOni>  where do i download the alt cd?
<randorfer> thinkingman:  its a one time deal, even when you reset your router it should default to the same ssid.  you could do it seemlessly actually if they have your network set to an autoconnect, if you take down the broadcast they wont even know
<dajhorn> simmerz: What does this command return:  host -t SOA local.
<dajhorn> simmerz: Note the trailing 'dot', which you need.
<DarkOrb> ApocalypticOni: any mirror should have it
<randorfer> randorfer:  just make sure its named the samething
<juano__> ubuntuser: you want to edit an entry in the grub menu ?
<ubuntuser> juano__ yes
<simmerz> Host local not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<gordonjcp> randorfer: disabling broadcasting SSID is a bad idea
<thinkingman> randorfer: yeah I got that, just laziness preventing it
<thinkingman> I was just trying to help HObbES1 with his issue of not being able to connect to his router
<thinkingman> Irony, I just got booted from my network by my neighbors bs cordless phone
<safrano> hello
<vasilis> thanks men  u super
<DarkOrb> ApocalypticOni: Tick "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD" on the download page on the ubuntu site
<ubuntuser> juano__ i think you do not have a very different keyboard, you are in uruguay and me in argentina
<CookedGryphon> Hi, my sound in gutsy has stopped working completely, It's an AC'97 chipset, I've never had trouble with it before. I was playing a flash video and the sound cut out mid session. Have there been any updates recently which might have messed with this or might it be a hardware issue
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  why would you say that gordon? its a very good idea depending on your situation
<juano__> ubuntuser: hit 'e' over the entry
<gordonjcp> randorfer: because it makes your network stop working
<ubuntuser> i do not speak in spanish, here we cannot
<simmerz> dajhorn: when i do host -t SOA them.local. (my domain), I get them.local has SOA record sbs.them.local. hostmaster. 7510 900 600 86400 3600
<thinkingman> everytime his phone rings, you can watch all of the networks for about 4 or 5 units each way drop
<juano__> ubuntuser: hehe
<ApocalypticOni>  DarkOrb: ive been looking' but i cant find it at the first few i tried
<HObbES1> i just cant get auth thinkingman
<ubuntuser> juano__ that is not the point, i have to put a "=" symbol
<gordonjcp> randorfer: if you can connect with SSID turned off, it's more by accident than design
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  no, no it dosn't, you obvoiusly don't understand what broadcasting the ssid is.  If you still know the ssid you can connect
<HObbES1> it thinks my wep pass is incorrect
<HObbES1> for some reason
<thinkingman> HObbES1: but it connects without encryption?
<saltdawg> Question: Does Dial-Up Networking get any easier in 7.10?
<dajhorn> simmerz: Your local unicast DNS is misconfigured and is conflicting with the 'avahi' system component.
<HObbES1> i havent tried that yet
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  its called a "hidden wireless accesspoint"
<safrano> s.o. has time to help me?
<dajhorn> simmerz: Per http://avahi.org/wiki/AvahiAndUnicastDotLocal
<simmerz> dajhorn: how can i configure it correctly?
<juano__> ubuntuser: the equals is shift 0 in es keyboard, or else the one beside the backspace key pressed alone
<ubuntuser> and i am getting mad trying to know how to put " = "
<noah_> My ATI card is installed and displaying fine. but when itry to enable compize it says something about the composit extention. how do i get it to work properly?
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  try it sometime before you go around giving bad advice
<simmerz> dajhorn: thanks
<ubuntuser> no juano__
<dajhorn> simmerz: Np.
<thinkingman> HObbES1: are you sure you're using the right type of encryption, passphrase instead of hex instead of ascii
<juano__> ubuntuser: ? what do you want to do ?
 * Naelr goes to slit his wrists
<DarkOrb> ApocalypticOni: you in EU? If so use http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/
<juano__> ubuntuser: insert an equals where ?
<kazol> genii: But I want to make a shortcut for it.
<gordonjcp> randorfer: I design wireless networks
<ubuntuser> at least that does not works in bash shell at grub
<CookedGryphon> can anyone tell me how i might reinstall my sound completely, to try and reset the config so it might work again?
<HObbES1> thinkingman> it is wep hex, my xp machine which im on now and even ds lite connect fine
<dajhorn> simmerz: If you can't fix the local DNS zone, then you should probably disable and/or remove the avahi packages.
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  then you do a crappy job?
<safrano> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/133603/?highlight= <--- there is pasted the error i get when i try to compile
<ubuntuser> juano__ i need to chroot
<juano__> ubuntuser: are you on a laptop ?
<gordonjcp> randorfer: if you turn off SSID then yeah, it might work but it's *hugely* out of spec
<loguser1>  how to change user name and computer name in ubuntu?
<ubuntuser> juano__ no
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  its not "turning off ssid" its not broadcasting it
<thinkingman> HObbES1: I'm out of ideas, and my girlfriend is bugging me to get off my machine, so you're on your own, good luck
<HObbES1> thanks anyway
<juano__> ubuntuser: then its the one beside the backspace... that one is the equals in english layout
<gordonjcp> randorfer: uh-huh
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  you should know the difference yes?
<HObbES1> ill give ita nother burl
 * thinkingman waits for "linux users don't have girlfriend" jokes
<simmerz> dajhorn: I've successfully worked around with the fix on that page. if need be, I'll disable - I can't fix the domain :(
<thinkingman> anyway, so long kids
<mortal_> hello, I get "/sbin/ldconfig.real: file /usr/lib/libgdk-1.2.so.0.9.1 is truncated" and many ..is truncated messages when I try to run ldconfig, what's wrong? I'm running gutsy
<dajhorn> simmerz: Okay, good to know.
<gordonjcp> randorfer: every single wifi network I've worked on where SSID broadcast is turned off has had problems
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  ssid is of protocol, broadcasting it just lets roaming computers find it
<gordonjcp> randorfer: uh-huh
<gordonjcp> randorfer: and other access points
<juano__> ubuntuser: the one that has an upside down question mark
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  thats because you have to set it by hand...
<gordonjcp> randorfer: which is how the back-off works
<ubuntuser> i tried a lot of combinations, i think i tried what you said , but i do not remember
<juano__> ubuntuser: thats without shift or ctrl
<ubuntuser> i want to be sure, cause to do that, i have to boot ... and it is a mess ...
<gordonjcp> randorfer: turn it off if you like, but don't ever recommend turning off SSID broadcast as a security measure
<Sopor> I'm linux user and I want to split up with my girlfriend. It exists too.
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  he was using it for a home application, i.e. choose a unique ssid, turn off broadcast (so you dont get loads of auto-join reqs) and connect computers by hand
<noah_> My ATI card is installed and displaying fine. but when itry to enable compize it says something about the composit extention. how do i get it to work properly?
<gordonjcp> randorfer: that's a total pita, and unlikely to help security
<Ryuku> irc://irc.fansub-irc.org/gizensha-fansubs
<ibanez> Is there a way that ubuntu automatically detects wireless networks, instead of having to do manual ?
<the_brain> cc2
<ubuntuser> thx bye
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  he has 3 computers? and lives in a apartment complex with loads of other people trying to connect to his network, that measure should help lower that number
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  ensuring the ssid is set to autoconnect on 3 computers is a pita now? and you "design wireless networks"?
<ibanez> Is there a way that ubuntu automatically detects wireless networks, instead of having to do manual ?
<dajhorn> ibanez: You want the "Network Manager" package.
<ibanez> i can't connect to get it
<genii> Naelr: OK i'm almost ready to tackle Round 3 or so now :)
<ibanez> any other way ?
<ibanez> im on my windows machine right now
<juano__> ibanez: yes, after installing the driver w lans should appear in gnome-network-applet in desktop
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: Im back
<Naelr> hahaha i am eating to...
<juano__> ibanez: right click it and it should display the wireless networks reachable
<aldren> ibanez, are you from spain?
<Naelr> genii: do you think there is hope?
<juano__> ibanez: or simple click it
<ibanez> no aldren.
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: Hi
<ibanez> ok juano__
<ibanez> i see nothing
<juano__> ibanez: dont remember which click
<ibanez> backtrack2 see's my network
<MiddleOfNowhere> genii: ready to start up again?
<yotux> I have aproblem with an hp dv6233 and ubuntu using external display
<juano__> ibanez: in nm-applet that is
<dajhorn> Naelr: Are you having UUID problems?  -- Note that UUID handling can get busted by an upgrade to Gutsy.
<genii> Naelr: Theres always hope :) When you installed the os, what hd designation was it? sda1 sdd4    etc
<yotux> gives me a blue screen and no display output
<Naelr> genii: I have downloaded the ubuntu daily should I install int...
<njbair> i want to set up my ubuntu desktop as a dhcp server on my LAN. how do i configure my 2nd ethernet card?
<yotux> Down grade to Drapper 6.06 and it works
<ibanez> hrm ok thanks
<Naelr> genii: sda4 is the partition
<Naelr> dajhorn: fresh install on a new laptop
<dajhorn> Naelr: Okay. (Nevermind my comment.)
<yotux> njbair:  I would use ifconfig
<[chr0n0s]> i get this error on opening gedit in xfce --> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for Text Editor. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly
<petra> irc.nl
<genii> MiddleOfNowhere: It will need to wait until I get home from work (4.5-5 hrs from now) since all my reference for this subject is on that box and not here on my work terminal
<MiddleOfNowhere> ok
<Naelr> fyi I been doing linux for 10+ years... tried all kinds gentoo.. rehat 5-6-7-8- 9- fedora core 1... pure debian.. now ubuntu.. this one is just a pain in my azz
<genii> Naelr: Well, to be fair i think it is more a case of unusual hardware
<ApocalypticOni> would an alt cd be able io repair my current copy of ubuntu? something with apt-get is making me unable to boot to it
<loguser1>  how to change user name and computer name in kubuntu?
<genii> Naelr: Anyhow, in busybox is there a device of /dev/sda4 ?
<Naelr> genii: me as well.. I did research on this laptop.. the aspire 5520 appearly has several versions.. and mine is the one with the problems.. most just have wifi and video
<Naelr> genii: there is no sdanything in busybox
<genii> Naelr: Hmm. I was hoping it might have detected it but then maybe the fstab or grub line got confused. but it seems to see no hd devs then
<Naelr> genii: there is an hda
<juano__> Naelr: linux isnt very good with laptops, cause they are intented for windows mostly
<genii> nael
<gordonjcp> randorfer: it's something the end user shouldn't have to worry about
<genii> Naelr: Hopeful :)
<Naelr> juano_ this is the first laptop I haven';t gottin it installed on
<Naelr> genii: I read reports of opensuse working on this pig... but want a deb based system
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  ill agree to that, but if this guy is looking for a way to cut down on the incoming requests you have to admit that it is a possibility and not really that hard to accomplish
<genii> Naelr: mkdir tmp; mount /dev/hda4 tmp
<juano__> Naelr: i saw ubuntu on a Dell inspiron.. worked impresively well
<Naelr> k
<genii> ls tmp
<genii> etc
<Skrat> Agh
<ApocalypticOni> would an alt cd be able io repair my current copy of ubuntu? something with apt-get is making me unable to boot to it
<Skrat> cya dude
<Skrat> s
<juano__> Naelr: slackware sucked on it
<zMoo> plop
<genii> Naelr: I need coffee, AFK 1-2 mins
<Naelr> genii: not hda1 or 2 just hda
<gordonjcp> randorfer: seems like a lot of work to go to for something that's not really a problem
<EvilWalksWithMe> I'd like to add a dock to my ubuntu install. Any recommendations?
<cr4> hello !, does anyone know something aboout ACL's ? I'va ACL's installed on my pc but I dont know if there is a way to manipulate them with a software
<Naelr> juano_: I went for price to what it had ratio and this laptop is loaded for the price.. I thought I did the research on it .. but I guess I screwed up somewhere
<gordonjcp> randorfer: it's like taking the number off your front door to stop people knowing where your house is
<darkentity> is there a script to or something to automatically have grub add another os to the bootloader? i just installed windows on one drive but grub doesnt see it
<gordonjcp> randorfer: it doesn't actually help and it doesn't actually stop people breaking in
<gordonjcp> randorfer: and it makes it a pita for your friends to find you
<Naelr> darkentity: you gotta edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<darkentity> i tried manually configuring the grub menu.lst but nothign works
<juano__> Naelr: heh
<cr4> does anybody here know something about ACL's Acces control list ?
<darkentity> i did the usual hda (0,1) etc and added it probably and nothing
<genii> Naelr: Very very weird that. Tho it could be that is your cdrom and not hd in this scenario
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  tell me this, if you take down the ssid broadcast will you not get a smaller number of auto-join requests?
<Naelr> genii: tjat is what i was thnking
<juano__> darkentity: sudo fdisk -l pastebin it
<Naelr> darkentity: what exaclty is nothing
<Shahar> darkentity: chainbootloader
<Naelr> yea +1
<ibanez> i do the manual set up of the network, yet it is still unable to connect
<juano__> Shahar: thats chainloader
<darkentity> grub displays the windows xp pro list that i created but when i enter windows it says an error on screen
<Shahar> dang
<Naelr> genii: put in a cd and it mounted cd drive to tmp
<genii> Naelr: Re-examining your lsmod output from livecd. AFK
<darkentity> like it doenst know the parameters or whatever
<Shahar> it's been a long time since I've used non-unix OSes
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  and we arn't talking about from people who are actually trying to break into your network, just from random people in the building
<Naelr> in the mean time should I reboot to live cd?
<modu> Hi, when I go into hibernate on my laptop, I want to have /media/upload/ umounted first automatical, how would I do this?
<darkentity> juano explain to me more
<juano__> darkentity: rootnoverify  hd(x,y)   ,  savedefault ,  makeactive ,    chainloader   +1
<Shahar> ibanez: if you think you have a dhcp server, don't try to configure your network manually. you're much more likely to screw something up
<ibanez> i do have a dhcp server
<Shahar> find out what's wrong with your dhcp server instead
<ibanez> and i know how to do it manually
<Shahar> or your dhcp client
<randorfer> gordonjcp:  and script kiddies
<ibanez> can you give me something to run ?
<juano__> darkentity: those are the lines it needs,   oh and title   windows xp of course before those other lines
<ibanez> dhcpconfig ?
<Shahar> dhclient
<darkentity> i know
<ibanez> ty mate :)
<darkentity> i did that
<darkentity> but i still get error
<Shahar> np
<darkentity> i put (0,1)
<darkentity> and nothing
<juano__> darkentity: where is your windows partition ?
<juano__> darkentity: /dev/hd?
<bradv> darkentity: Pastebin fdisk -l and /etc/fstab
<ganeshhegde>  dajhorn:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45586/  this is my file...i din't understand what to do..as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845&highlight=HDA
<newguyss> Hi, I have installed a program called grass, but I dont know where or how to launch it, any idea?
<bradv> !pastebin | juano__
<ubotu> juano__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juano__> bradv: yep i told him that
<beest> is someone here that uses chat-gnome? I want to connect to my bnc on another port. I cannot find any option there :/
<ibanez> lots of network is down
<bradv> juano__: Sorry, sent to wrong guy. ;)
<beest> xchat-gnome...
<juano__> bradv: look up ^^
<ibanez> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<juano__> bradv: np
<jano_> how do I upgrade from cd?
<ibanez> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<darkentity> how do i find out which hd it is again in terminal>
<juano__> darkentity: sudo fdisk -l
<Naelr> genii: I really apprecate the help and time you have spent trying to get me up and running ...
<Shahar> ibanez: does anything except the loopback show up when you type 'ifconfig' ?
<juano__> darkentity: that will show you your partition layout
<zombie_monkey> I did some cnages to my partitions and now I think I need to edit fstab? but how do I find out which partition ahs which UUID?
<ibanez> yeah
<genii> Naelr: The (remotely) applicable modules listed there which might have something to do with it: scsi_mod sd_mod ata_generic (other than the two we already put in the /etc/modules)
<juano__> darkentity: tell me the windows one
<ibanez> my eth0 and eth0:avah
<juano__> darkentity: or pastebin that output
<darkentity> oh oka its sda
<zombie_monkey> I know I can find the UUIDs in /dev/disk/ but what then?
<darkentity> /dev/sda
<Naelr> genii:so add those?
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: Where did you get stuck?  Did you determine your specific model of HDA?
<sproingie> got another compiz question: how do i switch the meaning of Alt-Button2 and Alt-Button3?
<darkentity> windows xp pro x32
<Shahar> ibanez: ethtool eth0
<genii> Naelr: I figure why not LOL
<ibanez> ok
<juano__> darkentity: that is the hard disk, but is it sda1 or sda2 ???
<Naelr> genii: hahah
<sproingie> i've tried editing it in ccsm and gconf and it never takes, alt-rmb always pops the menu
<Shahar> ibanez: is a link detected?
<darkentity> just sda it says
<ibanez> yes
<darkentity> the one with ubuntu is sda1
<ibanez> it gives link modes
<darkentity> i have 2 drives one
<juano__> darkentity: pastebin me the output
<ibanez> oh no
<ibanez> no link detected
<Shahar> There's your problem
<ibanez> that's the last thing it says
<juano__> !paste | darkentity
<Shahar> yep
<ubotu> darkentity: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ibanez> so how do i go about fixing it
<ibanez> never had trouble until i bought this laptop
<darkentity> pastebin?? have no clue whats that
<Naelr> genii: should I maybe try with the daily install of ubuntu like DaSkreech suggested?
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:ya its Realtek ALC861   what to add and where in that file??
<darkentity> i see hol don
<Shahar> ibanez: is this wifi or hard wired?
<juano__> darkentity: follow that link and paste sudo fdisk -l output there and pass me the url
<genii> Naelr: you don't have some weird hd like a SATA drive in a wireless bluetooth right? then sdhci shouldn't be applicable (conceivably)
<ibanez> Shahar, wifi
<Shahar> well then
<loguser1> Voyage_
<darkentity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45588/
<FokkerCharlie> Evening, all- anyone have time to give a newb some help with a wifi/stability problem?  This thread describes the issue, I'm not alone!
<FokkerCharlie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613133
<Naelr> genii: I have an SATA drive but the laptop doens't have bluetooh ahhaah
<loguser1> i installed wine and then i just click a windows exe file and it began to run. isnt it dangeourous . i mean if i click a windows virus like that. it will destroy the pc. ?
<darkentity> i think thats the link
<Shahar> that's a whole nother ball game. I don't really know what I'm doing there
<juano__> darkentity: its sda1
<ibanez> lol
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: Okay, which subtype of ALC861 do you have?  Is it an Acer laptop?
<genii> Naelr: Well, try first the /etc/modules    then perhaps if still no joy a reinstall from daily build
<ibanez> well thanks for trying Shahar
<juano__> darkentity: so in rootnoverify its hd0,0
<darkentity> oh okay so how do i go about configuring
<Naelr> genii it is booting now
<juano__> darkentity: not hd0,1
<zombie_monkey> I did some cnages to my partitions and now I think I need to edit fstab? but how do I find out which partition ahs which UUID?
<darkentity> ok ima try hd0,0 then juano
<juano__> darkentity: rootnoverify   hd(0,0)
<mrkawfee> anybody got a good app they use for backup (maybe a front end to tar or something?)
<juano__> yea
<zombie_monkey> I did some cnages to my partitions and now I think I need to edit fstab? but how do I find out which partition ahs which UUID? do I even need UUID considering this is a laptop and it is unlikely the way the HDD is connected will change?
<_nix_> zombie_monkey: look for the uuid in /dev/disks/by-uuid
<genii> !uuid | zombie_monkey
<ubotu> zombie_monkey: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Naelr> genii: so add these in addiution to the ones we already added..  scsi_mod sd_mod ata_generic  any particualr order?
<dajhorn> mrkawfee: My favorites in Ubuntu are `duplicity` and `backuppc`.
<jano_> how do I upgrade from cd?
<juano__> darkentity: rootnoverify  (hd0,0)
<mrkawfee> dajhorn: thanks, i'll take a look
<zombie_monkey> _nix_: I know I can find the UUIDs in /dev/disk/ but what then?
<genii> Naelr: No particular order other than libata should be underneath of the amd7whatever one
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<ganeshhegde> Codec: Realtek ALC861
<zombie_monkey> how do I find out which UUID belongs to which partiting
<darkentity> ok ima put rootnoverify
<ganeshhegde> this was output
<zombie_monkey> oh, sorry
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: Okay, but what kind of computer do you have?  (It matters.)
<juano__> darkentity: before rebooting to try, pastebin me your menu.lst
<bradv> zombie_monkey: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<zombie_monkey> ubotu replied
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about replied - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_nix_> zombie_monkey: replace the changed uuids in the corresponding fstab entry..
<darkentity> ok jauna
<ganeshhegde> mine is intel desktop dajhorn:
<juano__> darkentity: so i can check its right
<darkentity> send me the link to past bin again
<juano__> !paste | darkentity
<ubotu> darkentity: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: Does it have three or six 3.5 mm jacks, and does it have a SPDIF jack?
<sd32> how do i turn off the join and leave notifications in xchat?
<MONODA> how can i share files with someone with a mac over a network?
 * _nix_ really thinks it would be a good idea to have something to update the fstab after uuid change..
<juano__> darkentity: bookmark it
<Naelr> genii: ok saving and rebooting .. wish me luck
<wolfe> lets thank Ubuntu for such a great distro.. the MPAA University Toolkit is based on an Ubuntu live CD
<MONODA> how can i share files with someone with a mac over a network?
<genii> Naelr: <crosses fingers and toes>
<Shahar> MONODA: you can try to install AFP, or you can configure NFS or SAMBA
<Naelr> genii: I really apprecate the help and time you have spent trying to get me up and running ...
<_nix_> wolfe: amen
<MONODA> how can i share files with someone with a mac over a network?
<juano__> !samba | MONODA
<darkentity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45589/   here u go juano check it out
<ubotu> MONODA: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MONODA> please i really need help
<ganeshhegde>  dajhorn:what is that ?where it ll be?
<wolfe> MONODA: a link was just pasted to you about samba
<Shahar> juano__: but he can use NFS
<Shahar> NFS is better
<genii> Naelr: Well, it is also an interesting puzzle. but sometimes extremely frustrating. i don't mind helping usually
<Shahar> in a few ways
<juano__> Shahar: mmm well that depends
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: The place where you connect headphones or speakers.
<Shahar> I mean they both suck
<juano__> Shahar: lol
<wolfe> MONODA: ignore Shahar's comment about NFS
<MONODA> yeah but i want to connect with mac...
<darkentity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45589/  check out my menu.lst jauno when u get a chance
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: How many holes do you have there?
<wolfe> MONODA: set up samba
<Naelr> genii: it isn't looking good.. should maybe I be trying to boot with the noacip and apic=off in grub
<dlm8751> anybody else having X problems after upgrade. My desktop refuses to start X and I don't know what changed. The xorg.conf is the same and has not changed. It seems to want to 'detect' my monitor whereas this was never an issue in the past.
<juano__> MONODA: samba connects everything to everything
<wolfe> MONODA: connect using to a 'windows share' on the osx box
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:3
<genii> Naelr: Perhaps try usb-handoff
<MONODA> ok but how can i make the network
<Shahar> NFS connects UNIX to UNIX, and you can get a windows client for it
<Naelr> genii: as per this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565213&highlight=aspire+5520
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:pink,green,blue
 * wolfe gags, "Too many n00bs.. can't... breath"
<juano__> darkentity: perfect
<juano__> darkentity: reboot now
<darkentity> lol
<Naelr> hahah wolfe
<darkentity> ok juano thanks ima see if it works
<darkentity> bye
<genii> Naelr: reading
<juano__> darkentity: GoodLuck
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:i have connected to green one
<katabatic> yo
<juano__> MONODA: using System -----> administration ------> shared folders , install samba, then enable wins server and enter correct workgroup
<zombie_monkey> thanks!
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: Okay, then according to the HOWTO, you must put "3stack" at the top of your '/etc/modules' file and reboot the computer.
<Naelr> genii: I also get a PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:200000@e00000 for somemore gibberish numbers
<katabatic> I've upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, but it's still running kernel .20 instead of .22? How can I run the latest kernel?
<genii> wolfee: since osx can natively use nfs it's actually not a "newb" suggestion at all but a rather good one
<Naelr> genii: right as it boots
<genii> bah he left
<loguser1> i installed wine and then i just click a windows exe file and it began to run. isnt it dangeourous . i mean if i click a windows virus like that. it will destroy the pc. ?
<katabatic> loguser1: no
<FokkerCharlie> Go on... anyone able to help me?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613133
<Kienur> hello, i'm looking for a tool to share a folder over the internet to a friend
<MONODA> thanx but how can i change the workgroup on mac...
<genii> Naelr: Ah, so getting a bit further then
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: Scratch that instruction...
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:k...in that file which i pastebin right?
<Naelr> genii: no that has alwasy been there
<juano__> darkentity: mmm i think i forgot something there
<darkentity> nah that didnt work juanto i get error 13 invalid executable format
<Naelr> genii: but I thought i saw it on another machine and so it didn't seem to matter to me it is right after the Starting up...
<juano__> darkentity: i now
<juano__> darkentity: you have to remap your drives
<katabatic> hhhhm
<darkentity> remap?
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: No, the '/etc/modules' file.  If that was your '/etc/modules' file, then you've got other problems.
<katabatic> this channel is too big now
<genii> Naelr: I suspect acpi but then i always suspect acpi ...
<DaSkreech> Naelr: Still stuck
<Naelr> yup
<juano__> darkentity: map (hd0)  (hd1)    ,    map  (hd1)   (hd0)
<darkentity> hwo do u do that j
<Naelr> back to busy box
<Shahar> katabatic: nah, it's fine now. Just a few minutes ago it was past 1200
<juano__> darkentity: put those lines after your windows entry
<jano_> how do I upgrade from cd? I found instructions for upgrading using alternate, but not live cd.. is it possible??
<Shahar> THAT's big
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: The line that you must put at the top of your '/etc/modules' file is "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack", without the quotes.
<Shahar> ;-)
<darkentity> ok
<Naelr> genii: so try the daily?
<genii> Naelr: Have you tried something like:  pci=routeirq usb-handoff acpi=force
<Naelr> genii: nope but I can
<katabatic> I've upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, but it's still running kernel .20 instead of .22? How can I run the latest kernel?
<Shahar> jano_: I can tell you how I upgrade. ..
<bradv> darkentity: Try hd(1,0) instead of hd(0,0). The drive order is backwards on your computer between grub and ubuntu.
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: BTW, my day ends shortly.  I've only got a few minutes left.
<Shahar> katabatic: did you reboot?
<blue|palm> Hi, is it possible to check what graphics driver ubuntu is currently using?
<genii> Naelr: A dump of dmesg off the boot which goes to busybox would be nice but i know it's not possible :(
<jano_> Shahar, how?
<Shahar> blue|palm: yes.
<loguser1> katabatic:  why not.? wont it run it as thinking its  a win app?
<juano__> darkentity: you can remap or try hd1,0 , its the same thing
<katabatic> Shahar:  yeah I did
<blue|palm> Shahar, could you tell me the way/command please?
<juano__> darkentity: as bradv suggested
<Shahar> jano_, replace every occurance of "fiesty" with "gutsy" in /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get sys-upgrade
<darkentity> ok juano
<juano__> darkentity: pastebin now your menu.lst
<Shahar> blue|palm: look in your latest Xorg log file in /var/log
<darkentity> ok
<katabatic> loguser1: yeah, it will, but it won't be able to modify anything important
<ganeshhegde> dajhorn:k ..i ll reboot...thank u very much..
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: I typo'd.  Ensure that you have the "options"keyword.
<sproingie> ok, i successfully mapped resize to alt-rmb and regretted it.  totally locks up compiz
<dajhorn> ganeshhegde: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<darkentity> check it out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45591/
<Shahar> blue|palm: you should have a line that says ATI: driver for ATI chipsets: ati or something
<juano__> darkentity: k sec
<juano__> darkentity: nope, its 2 seperate lines
<Naelr> damn phone
<juano__> darkentity: map   (hd0)   (hd1)
<juano__> darkentity: in another line:  map  (hd1)   (hd0)
<darkentity> ok juano
<bradv> darkentity: juano__ : I don't think you can do both, can you?
<juano__> bradv: yes
<loguser1> katabatic:  why not?
<bradv> juano__: He still has selected hd1,0
<MONODA> ok i still need help. any easier way to connect a mac and ubuntu for file sharing???
<Shahar> blue|palm: also if you go to System, preferences, screen and graphics, theres a graphics card tab
<bradv> MONODA: email
<juano__> bradv: lol, he changed it
<darkentity> ok i switched it
<Naelr> genii: nope no go with those either
<MONODA> lol
<darkentity> so both are hd0 hd1
<MONODA> seriously
<juano__> it was to hd0,0 win partition
<Shahar> MONODA: you can mount either machine using sshfs
<juano__> darkentity: its one option or the other
<juano__> darkentity: or u map or u use hd1,0 but not both
<Naelr> genii: I do see something like ata1: sata linu up 1.5 Gbps
<Shahar> google sshfs mac os x and see if there's some sort of graphic client
<juano__> darkentity: change hd1,0 to hd0,0 like before
<Naelr> genii: I do see something like ata1: sata link up 1.5 Gbps
<blue|palm> Shahar, ive got ubuntustudio gutsy which doesnt seem to have installed screens and graphics
<DaSkreech> genii: how much progress?
<Naelr> genii: can busybox mount usb ...
<Naelr> perhaps I can save it to a  usb stick
<darkentity> so how should i put it then juano map (hd0), map (hd1) (hd0)?
<Shahar> I'm sorry
<Shahar> it's under administration
<juano__> darkentity: here it is : like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45592/
<Shahar> system > administration > screens and graphics
<blue|palm> Shahar, i checked
<darkentity> k sec
<darkentity> ooh i see
<juano__> darkentity: that should work fine
<Shahar> blue|palm: then do it the easy way
<Shahar> look in the xorg.0.log file
<darkentity> oka ima try it juano thanks man
<Naelr> genii: where would I find this log in busybox there is no /var/logs
<blue|palm> Shahar, i did
<MONODA> ok how do i do that
<Shahar> did you find your driver line?
<juano__> darkentity: ok good luck this time
<CarlFK> isn't http://nvu.com/ in one of the repos?
<blue|palm> Shahar, but it didnt help much, problem is i need to check whats being used now, not the last boot...
<juano__> darkentity: heh
<DaSkreech> can I add an ISO to the update sources ?
<bradv> juano__: I am unclear as to the advantages of that route, as opposed to mount hd1. Is there any, or is it a matter of preference?
<Shahar> blue|palm: the file is the log for the current running session of X
<blue|palm> Shahar, ive sort of got the situation where i use the generic kernel and it gets the proprietary fglrx driver up, but i dont know what its using when i load the realtime kernel
<CarlFK> DaSkreech: i would think you have to mount it
<blue|palm> Shahar, ah, thats pretty odd then
<DaSkreech> CarlFK: Right and then after that?
<Creed> Can someone help me configure BIND to host my own DNS server / domain name?
<ganeshhegd1> did not work...
<darkentity> lol thanks juano im rebooting now
<darkentity> bye
<Naelr> DASkreech: I figure you should be able to
<blue|palm> Shahar, its definitely not using fglrx now... yet it displays stuff :-) how odd
<juano__> bradv: im sorry didnt understand your question
<DaSkreech> Yeah But everytime I point apt/synaptic to it it just unmounts the drive
<DaSkreech> directory
<DaSkreech> ISO
<DaSkreech> whatever :)
<juano__> bradv: ahh you mean
<wertigo8888> hi to all, I've a big problem with a Dlink G122 under 7.04
<Shahar> that's ATI's proprietary driver, right?
<juano__> bradv: if its the same as changing hd0,0 to hd1,0  or remap ?
<blue|palm> Shahar, yes
<blackdiamond> i'm testing hardy on a partition and i had find out a bug on add/remove application. I would like to suggest it to lunchpad..maybe is a stupid question, but what is the package?? sorry.. :-(
<bradv> juano__: Well my suggestion was to change hd(0,0) to hd(1,0). Windows is only going to see the NTFS drive anyway. Why suggest remapping the drives?
<Shahar> my solution to ATI's proprietary driver has generally been to trade the FireGLs for Quattros
<juano__> bradv: cause it worked for me one time
<Shahar> but I work for an organization with an unlimited budget
<juano__> bradv: just to be sure
<bradv> juano__: I see. ;) Let's hope it works for him.
<darkentity> nah juano no good error 13 again
<juano__> darkentity: then try bradv idea
<genii> back
<FoolsMotley> hello all.. can anyone give some install advice or links for a problem I'm having?
<darkentity> ok thanks dude
<juano__> darkentity: change hd0,0 to hd1,0
<darkentity> ok
<juano__> darkentity: in rootnoverify
<darkentity> ok cool
<bradv> darkentity: Remove the map lines and replace hd1,0 with hd0,0
<loguser1> if i have wine installed . how much should i worry about windows viruses. (iam a singer user in linux) and what can i do to prevent damage?
<juano__> darkentity: and take out the map lines
<darkentity> ok
<cool> darkentity, what?
<bradv> darkentity: Or the other way around, I'm confused.
<erat123> what's the best screencast software to use on ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> erat123: The one you like best
<katabatic> I've upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, but it's still running kernel .20 instead of .22? How can I run the latest kernel?
<juano__> darkentity: delete the map lines and change hd0,0 to hd1,0
<ActySofts> how can I move my /home dir to a separate partition on gutsy?
<genii> Naelr: any joy in mudville yet?
<darkentity> ok ima try
<Tarkus> im buying parts to build a new linux system.. and im wondering if there are any companies i should stick to and/or watch out for (if they support linux & opensource).. i know intel is fine.. but for motherboard.. would asus or abit be a good choice? what about NVidia or ATI cards?
<wertigo8888> qlc può aiutarmi nella configurazione di un DWL-G122 della DLink? Someone can help me?
<DaSkreech> genii: how's the progress
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<juano__> darkentity: and pastebin menu.lst plz
<darkentity> okay
<erat123> DaSkreech: lol, thanks.  i've tried a few, but they all seem to be slow, are there any you recommend?
<cool> !br | wertigo8888
<ubotu> wertigo8888: please see above
<blackdiamond> vertigo è un wireless?
<cods_> anyone know if nvdia 6100 graphics card does 3d graphics . when i 1st went on ubuntu i had 3d affects but since ive upgraded i cant get them
<DaSkreech> instanbul ?
<dhutty__> what's the apt equivalent of yum search foo?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Naelr> genii: no joy it still does not work.
<juano__> bradv: weird that didnt work
<genii> Tarkus: intel is generally well supported.
<DaSkreech> dhutty__: apt-cahce search foo
<DaSkreech> cache
<dhutty__> thanks
<ibanez> any ideas where to get a driver for a broadcom 4306 internal chip ?
<randorfer> dhutty___ apt-cache search foo
<juano__> bradv: i have had the same config and booted fine
<bradv> !broadcom | ibanez
<ubotu> ibanez: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<erat123> DaSkreech: i tried that one, and it locks up when i stop recording
<ibanez> thanks
<ActySofts> how can I move /home to a separate partition?
<Creed> Can someone help me configure BIND to host my own DNS server / domain name?
<Lacrymology> does anyone know if this is a distro-specific issue?
<wertigo8888> Usb client wifi
<Tarkus> genii, yes i know.
<genii> Naelr: :(
<maeth> hi, i have two internet connections on my place, i heard that i can do load balancing with a dual wan router, but is there a way to do it with my ubuntu server? , got the 7.04 release
<darkentity> when i had this installed vice versa it was hda 0,5 when ubuntu was on the windows drive im currently try to boot into and windows was on this ubuntu installion on this hard drive
<Lacrymology> --> Linking out.GCC4.RELEASE/torqueDemo.bin
<Lacrymology> /usr/bin/ld: out.GCC4.RELEASE/torqueDemo.bin: hidden symbol `__stack_chk_fail_local' in /usr/lib/libc_nonshared.a(stack_chk_fail_local.oS) is referenced by DSO
<Lacrymology> /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Nonrepresentable section on output
<DaSkreech> ActySofts: copy it somewhere mount the /dev device to home copy it back
<FoolsMotley> got a machine I want to run 7.10 on. I've got a partion ready, but when i run the CD, I get the main menu, seleting 'start or install' gives me a text menu. 'start ubuntu in safe' gives me a blank screen. any links on what to do?
<Naelr> genii: I cann;'t  mess wit this anymore.. I gotta get stuff done... I apprecaite the help and will try the daily later... maybe i will go with opensuse.. hell at least it isn't vista
<bradv> juano__: I don't know. But the drives were already switched in ubuntu. I don't know what the actual hardware settings are. Usually I just set up grub by trial and error anyway.
<ricky_clarkson> Hi.  My Windows install seems to only come with crippled ISO-burning programs.  What should I use to burn the Ubuntu ISO?
<DaSkreech> Naelr: I take it the dailydidn't work ?
<wertigo8888> ho letto la guida ma non tiro fuori niente
<genii> Tarkus: Watch out/avoid: broadcom PCTel winbond mitsumi
<bradv> juano__: Grub configs never work on the first try.
<Naelr> daskreech didn't try it yet
 * DaSkreech grrs
<scarter> i have multiple tuner cards and at every reboot, the cards change position. can someone point me to a FAQ or HOWTO that will assist me in solving this issue? I heard of something like making a static udev rule/file/something...
<juano__> bradv: heh thats right
<katabatic> FoolsMotley: text menu?
<erat123> ricky_clarkson: iso recorder
<dhutty__> ricky_clarkson: burnatonce is nice & easy
<darkentity> ok heres the change http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45593/
<DaSkreech> Whats the point of mounting an ISO if software doesn't recognize it?
<Tarkus> genii, alright. thanks
<juano__> darkentity: ok
<juano__> darkentity: its good
<darkentity> ok
<darkentity> ima try
<juano__> darkentity: if this doesnt work
<Niteye> is there a remote desktop client for ubuntu to connect to windows (RDP) remote desktops?
<bradv> darkentity: No its not.
<genii> Tarkus: For video intel generally best supported then nvidia then ati lastly unichrome/s3
<FoolsMotley> yup something about 'type help for commands'
<darkentity> ok bard
<bradv> darkentity: You changed your ubuntu drive from 0 to 1. Change it back.
 * DaSkreech spits at s3
<juano__> darkentity: aahh
<darkentity> that didnt work neither brad
<bradv> darkentity: Otherwise you won't be able to boot anything.
<juano__> darkentity: no wait
<ricky_clarkson> erat123: dhutty__: Thanks.  Seems burnatonce is waning, and hasn't been tested in Vista.
<juano__> darkentity: dont change ubuntu drive
<FoolsMotley> ah here we are 'busybox v1.1.3 enter help for list of built in commands'
<genii> DaSkreech: Yes, i empathise
<darkentity> oh i see
<juano__> darkentity: ubuntu stays hd0,0
<dhutty__> meh, I'm not a windows user anymore
<darkentity> ubuntu is 1,0
<DaSkreech> genii: can I add a ISO to software sources ?
<darkentity> currently ubuntus root is hd1,0
<ankur> Hi i am facing the following error when I am launching totem : "No video output is available. Make sure the program is correctly installed"
<juano__> darkentity: leave ubuntu as ir was
<bradv> darkentity: Originally you had ubuntu as 0,0. Why did you change it?
<darkentity> no i didnt brad i didnt change that
<DaSkreech> can someone ban him?
<darkentity> it was like that by default
<juano__> darkentity: dont change ubuntu, ubuntu leave it 0,0
<DaSkreech> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<genii> DaSkreech: Ya, use apt-cdrom. alternate cd can be used this way but not livecd. depends on contents
<bradv> darkentity, juano__ : Here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45589/
<darkentity> r u sure cuz i never changed it juano das how it came
<FokkerCharlie> Go on!  Give us a hand!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613133
<Pici> DaSkreech: ?
<bradv> darkentity: That's what you had at first.
<Pricey> DaSkreech, who?
<Pici> DaSkreech: What was that for?
<nixternal> wasabi DaSkreech ? root?
<juano__> bradv: yeah
<juano__> bradv: hehe...
<Niteye> is there a remote desktop client for ubuntu to connect to windows (RDP) remote desktops?
<DaSkreech> Pici: can you ban  root_
<juano__> darkentity: ubuntu stays hd0,0
<DaSkreech> nixternal: root
<juano__> darkentity: windows goes hd1,0
<darkentity> strange id dint touch that so now root noverfy is hd 0,0 and ubuntu root is hd 0,0 is that corrent then juano das what u sent me
<nixternal> like that? :)
<CarlFK> Niteye: it's under apps, internt, TS Client
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> keeps trying to connect gets kicked tries again
<bradv> darkentity: Windows should be 1,0. Ubuntu should be 0,0.
<juano__> darkentity: rootnoverify must be hd1,0
<darkentity> ok
<darkentity> ima try that guys
<loguser1> is there a way that i can stop wine to auto open an .exe (windows app)   instead i always have to open a windows exe file by konsole.  ?
<Niteye> CarlFK: heh woops, silly me
<DaSkreech> Pici: Sorry about not being explicit
<juano__> darkentity: ubuntu should be 0,0
<Pici> DaSkreech: next time, you can do !ops | reason, it makes it alot easier for us, thanks :)
<nixternal> there are 2 roots, one keeps join/parting and the other is idling
<juano__> darkentity: pastebin after changes plz
<DaSkreech> Pici: I know tha'ts what I meant
<darkentity> ok
<darkentity> hold on
<DaSkreech> nixternal: the join/part one
<jbesiee> hi, i have exaclty the same problem as described here http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=95493&p=22 post 540 while trying to install kde 4 rc 1. I followed the instructions here,http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php and i don't know what to do now ...
<darkentity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45594/   here u go guys check it out
<DaSkreech> genii: apt-cdrom seems to just unmount the dir
<DaSkreech>  it' is a alternate btw
 * FoolsMotley is completely lost here... seems my computer won't follow the standard install from CD setup lol
<juano__> darkentity: you forgot to change the ubuntu entry to 0,0
<bradv> darkentity: You didn't change anything?
<DaSkreech> Pricey: it's not the connection Freenode can only take X number of people logged on as root
<darkentity> lol oh god
<darkentity> hold on
<juano__> darkentity: lol
<genii> DaSkreech: usually apt-cdrom will prompt you for cds to put in and register into sources.list. then it looks there for repos etc etc
<DaSkreech> Pricey: so connect/Nick collide/ kick/instant connect again
<juano__> darkentity: do it slowly
<Pricey> DaSkreech, better than a plain ban no that username
<ganeshhegd1> can any one tell me how to make sound clear?...its playing with lots of disturbances
<juano__> darkentity: take your time
<mayeco> somedody knows a guy name Fabio Filho?
<juano__> darkentity: ;)
<DaSkreech> Pricey: Yes I know just you gave the wrong reason for the ban That's misleading f they don't know why they are being kicked
<darkentity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45595/
<darkentity> thanks guys
<DaSkreech> genii: How do i "put in" a ISO ?
<juano__> darkentity: ok you got it
<DaSkreech> I tried -d
<darkentity> oka ima reboot
<darkentity> brb
<juano__> darkentity: now yo ucan try to reboot good luck
<bradv> darkentity: You're good.
<darkentity> ok saved the file and now goign to boot
<Creed> Can someone help me configure BIND to host my own DNS server / domain name?
<ganeshhegd1>  juano__:can you one tell me how to make sound clear?...its playing with lots of disturbances  even login sound
 * FoolsMotley tries switching down the VGA to 640x480 to see if that gets him into the installer...
<Kallita82> Hello
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: try alsaconfig in a terminal
<Kallita82> Sopor nice to see you here again... yesterday I lost my internet service
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: or alsamixer
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: also in terminal
<Kallita82> Can anyone tell me how can I go to another channel?
<genii> DaSkreech: Good question :) I think I'd loopmount it. If you have no /dev/cdrom1 then you can do something like mkdir /tmp/iso;mount -o loop /pathtoisofile/isofile.iso /tmp/iso ; ln -s /tmp/iso /dev/cdrom1         then when it asks to insert a cd make sure the cd is mounted
<Sopor> Kallita82, Hi. nice to see you too.
<Pici> Kallita82: /join #channel
<Kallita82> Can anyone tell me how can I go to another channel? I am new here :P
<juano__> bradv: he must have booted into windows
<FoolsMotley> ..and nope.. blank screen. ok
<Kallita82> Thanks pici very much
<juano__> bradv: hehe
<DaSkreech> genii: Wow Duh! :) thanks
<bradv> juano__: Either that or he can't boot at all.
<FoolsMotley> anyone got a link / channel for annoying install problems?
<genii> Kallita82:  /join #channelname
<Slart> Kallita82: type /join #channelname  to go to another channel
<juano__> bradv: lol
<Kallita82> I am sorry I left with no reason... but my internet service fail sopor
<Sopor> Kallita82, Try the server tab, join, and ' get the list "
<genii> Pici: Oops missed your first post
<Kallita82> thanks slart genii you are very kind
<Slart> Kallita82: and you can get a list of channels by typing /List ,I think
 * Pici wonders if everyone except him is lagedf
<juano__> bradv: well ubuntu was to 0,0 so that didnt change at all
<DaSkreech> lag elf?
<DaSkreech> New species?
<Kallita82> ok... this is all new for me slart jejeje sopor
<Pici> DaSkreech: lagged, ;P
<DaSkreech> Kallita82: Welcome to Ubuntu!
<DaSkreech> Pici: that's much less interesting :)
<genii> DaSkreech: I guess they are chronologically challenged
<ganeshhegd1> juano__:alsamixer opened...what to do in this/
<Kallita82> thanks DaSkreech  I use to use windows but Ubuntu it's much better :)
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: verify that volumes are fine
<Burlynn> is there a way to search dmesg for a word?
<Sopor> Kallita82, lol. We all were like you before. Search a IRC tutorial on google, or a Xchat tutorial.
<DaSkreech> Kallita82: Well come help us make it even better than that!
<DaSkreech> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Sopor> I think you're using xchat, if you came from ubuntu desktop
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: with repag and  avpag  is up and down
<genii> Burlynn: dmesg|grep <word>
<Pici> Burlynn: dmesg | grep word
<Burlynn> thank you
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: alsaconf try sorry not config
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: sudo alsaconf
<Kallita82> where are you from DaSkreech  Sopor ??? I am from southamerica :P
<darkentity> it almosted work
<darkentity> it just hangs at starting up
<DaSkreech> Jamaica
<FoolsMotley> ok. I run theCD, I get the boot menu, but selecting 'Start / install ' gets me 'BusyBox v1.1.3 - Enter Help'  - trying Boot into safe graphics mode gives the same result..... ideas anyone?
<juano__> darkentity: almost ?
<Sopor> Kallita82, France.
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<newguyss> when I try to install anything from the terminal or the synaptic manager I get this message
<newguyss> jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip jdk-1_5_0-doc-ja.zip
<newguyss> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<newguyss> Please visit
<newguyss>     http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.html
<newguyss> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<newguyss> to /tmp.
<newguyss> what is wrong ?
<juano__> darkentity: what you mean almost ?
<darkentity> it just hangs with the little blinking icon _ but it just stays there
<Kallita82> really sopor jajaja very nice... I am from Chile
<Pici> !paste | newguyss
<ubotu> newguyss: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> !paste |newguy
<ubotu> newguy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juano__> darkentity: mmm
<darkentity>  it just hangs with the little blinking icon _ but it just stays there
<DaSkreech> Kallita82: can you join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<newguyss> sorry,
<ganeshhegd1> juano__:1 bar is full red and other is half green in alsamix
<newguyss> any idea?
<genii> bleh typos. thats what i get trying to beat Pici to the punch
<Kallita82> Sopor, it's very nice to meet you
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: pcm should be up and master also
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: center too
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: try sudo alsaconf  if that doesnt change stuff
<Sopor> Kallita82, Thx. It's nice to meet you too.
<darkentity> like i said before i have an sata drive and ide drve... ide had unbut and sata had windows and when i looked at grub menu.lost it was root (hd0,5) and map (something)
<ganeshhegd1>  juano__:pcm 95
<linkmasta23> I can't install ubuntu on my PC, I have everything required but I don't know what 64-bit and mac architectures are.
<Kallita82> Sopor, What is the usual topic in this room?
<darkentity> but now its reversed where i have sata with ubuntu and ide with windows so idk if that could help u
<Pricey> !offtopic | darkentity
<Pici> Kallita82: This is the Official Ubuntu Linux Support Channel
<Sopor> Kallita82, That's Ubuntu. Linux. Your system (:
<ubotu> darkentity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<juano__> !alsa | ganeshhegd1
<ubotu> ganeshhegd1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genii> linkmasta23: If you don't know don't worry. just use the 32 bit regular install cd
<Burlynn> Okay i'm lost guys, rebooted the other day, no changes done at all, and when i reboot ubuntu no wireless in network manager ;/ had madwifi drivers installed, was working fine. the card is still showing up in lspci, but no wireless under ifconfig. lsmod doesnt seem to be showing the ath_pci module loaded, and i cant find an error message in dmesg .. what happened?
<darkentity> ok thanks
<Kallita82> thanks Pici and Sopor... I feel that there are so many things that I don't know about this system... but it's easier to  handle
<darkentity> juanto im in offtopic channel
<randorfer> burlynn: try modprobe ath_pci ?
<juano__> darkentity: bradv ill be back in an hour have to go
<Burlynn> randorfer: will now one sec
<darkentity> ok juano later
<juano__> darkentity: bradv can keep on helping you
<Sopor> Kallita82, If you have any problem, you can ask here.
<ganeshhegd1> juano__: alsaconf  bad command
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: mm yea... forgot that wasnt for ubuntu
<linkmasta23> genii: I think I have the 6-10 CD
<beata_> Hello. I've installed kUbuntu and removed "konqueror" and "hplip" packages after that. Now there's no option to pack/unpack a file with ark, when I right-click on an icon. I can open it with ark, which IS installed, but no option is in the menu :/
<habdolkhaleq> hi , i have a problem with switching bet languages
<juano__> !alsa | ganeshhegd1
<ubotu> ganeshhegd1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> beata_: #kubuntu
<habdolkhaleq> can i get help
<habdolkhaleq> ?
<Burlynn> randorfer: okay, it loaded with no errors, but i still get nothing under ifconfig?
<juano__> ganeshhegd1: read ubotus message ^^
<DaSkreech> !ask | habdolkhaleq
<ubotu> habdolkhaleq: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<genii> linkmasta23: If it boots up in the cd drive then you are good to install it
<randorfer> burlynn:  check dmesg now
<FoolsMotley> how does one get the CD to boot into Desktop?
<kochta> Hi guys, how to change port in IRC chat please ?
<DaSkreech> kochta: depends on your client
<genii> linkmasta23: Although you may want to order more recent cdroms from the shipt department of ubuntu , like version 7.10
<Burlynn> randorfer: okay, it shows the wlan and ath_pci modules loaded
<habdolkhaleq> i have a problem with switching bet languages
<randorfer> burlynn:  also, if you wireless has a toggle switch somewhere make sure its on
<Creed> Can someone help me configure BIND to host my own DNS server / domain name?
<Pici> kochta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit read the 'fix port' part
<ibanez> How do i search for a file that i have lost ?
<ibanez> what command via term
<linkmasta23> genii: I get to the first screen where it has a menu but it freezes on me and every time I press a button my computer beeps
<DaSkreech> ibanez: deleted ?
<ibanez> no
<ibanez> just misplaced
<ibanez> lol
<genii> FoolsMotley: Put it in cd drive. set bios in computer to use cdrom as first boot device. Reboot computer. Wait.
<DaSkreech> locate filename
<Burlynn> randorfer: yeah wireless is on works fine in osx
<ibanez> ty
<FoolsMotley> Genii, thats not working
<DaSkreech> to be sure sudo updatedb && locate filename
<habdolkhaleq> i am lost
<Pici> !hi | habdolkhaleq
<ubotu> habdolkhaleq: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ganeshhegd1> juano__:ya i fixed it...pcm was too high....
<DaSkreech> !language
<FoolsMotley> I get the Ubuntu Menu, I select an option and end up at a Busybox prompt
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> heh :)
<FoolsMotley> no desktop
<Pici> DaSkreech: What are you looking for?
<DaSkreech> Pici: habdolkhaleq is having a problem switching languages
<genii> linkmasta23: Have you tried the up arrow and down arrow keys or the enter key?
<starwolf> with an ati x1600 series card can beryl work in latest version of ubuntu??
<Pici> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<randorfer> burlynn:  well that was the only idea I had, sorry maybe someone else will have another
<linkmasta23> genii: yes, both.
<DaSkreech> habdolkhaleq: ^^^
<kochta> linkmasta23:
<linkmasta23> ?
<starwolf> how? it locks up system when i install 3d accell restricted driver and fglrx
<genii> FoolsMotley: conceivably you have an Asus mb ?
<starwolf> msi and amd x2 64
<FoolsMotley> hmm let me check
<FoolsMotley> no MSI
<starwolf> and x1650 pro ati pci-e
<FoolsMotley> KM4M-V with a Sempron 2400, Geforce FX 5200
<FoolsMotley> 1.5GB Ram
<starwolf> ive heard it works well under 6.10 version of ubuntu
<genii> linkmasta23: Perhaps first go to computer bios and look for anywhere it has something like: pnp settings  or: operating system     set to no pnp or to os is windows 2000
<genii> FoolsMotley: Hmm. Ok. There is still something which may work for you, 1 minute to find it
<FoolsMotley> nps :)
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with Ubuntu, many times it happens that when I start my laptop I find the clock lagging by several hours
<AnAnt> why's that ?
<linkmasta23> genii: how do i go into bios? (windows 2000)
<randorfer> anant:  are you coming from a different os when the time difference occurs?
<tmartin> AnAnt: the CMOS battery could be running out of energy
<AnAnt> tmartin: it's a new laptop !
<sproingie> anyone here know how to make s/pdif output work on an asus K8N-E mobo?
<AnAnt> randorfer: no
<DaSkreech> genii: No Love. Would it have to be a mknod command ?
<AnAnt> randorfer: no, I come from same OS
<bussinger> yathos
<tmartin> AnAnt: if it's lagging by precisely n number of hours, it's likely to be something to do with the other OS on that machine resetting the hardware clock to local time instead of UTC
<genii> FoolsMotley: http://random.openminds.be/2007/02/19/intel-isa-pcic-probe-not-found/     but insert /kernel   just before /modules
<randorfer> anant:  I was thinking it might be a utc problem but if its the same os...
<darkentity> well now my dual boot works, all i had to do was the map feature and it worked
<sproingie> i made it work once long ago by twiddling with a .alsaconf but it disabled the headphones.  and i don't remember the config anyway.  it's really putting a damper on me using ubuntu for music
<axisys> how to access itms address? iTunes University
<FoolsMotley> Genii I do that from the busybox prompt?
<genii> DaSkreech: No. There must be some way
<AnAnt> tmartin: I only use Ubuntu
<randorfer> anant:  Id enable ntp (network time protocol), it will get time from a server on startup
<axisys> like iTunes University http://deimos3.apple.com/indigo/main/main.html?v0=WWW-AMUS-ITUNESU070521-N48LX
<genii> FoolsMotley: Yes
<munk_> is there  program that can support voice conference? with a yahoo account?
<Pici> !itunes | axisys
<ubotu> axisys: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<AnAnt> randorfer: I do that
<agruman> is the correct way to fix underscan with a ati card (connected with hdmi->dvi adapter) to create a custom modeline? (the modelines from EDID gives me black borders both above/below and at the sides.)
<darkentity> well u guys ever be implementing kiba dock into the add/remove directory??
<AnAnt> randorfer: but sometimes there's no network connection
<axisys> Pici: thnx
<joosep> recently i've been getting "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'asio::system_error' " when starting the deluge torrent client, any ideas?
<tmartin> AnAnt: i've got absolutely no idea in that case
<munk_> is there  program that can support voice conference? with a yahoo account?
<randorfer> anant: yeah...I hear you, I have no other ideas
<genii> linkmasta23: normally during boot you hit DEL or F2 or F3 key, etc.
<Pici> darkentity: Depends if someone packages it for Ubuntu.
<iso-problem> hi there i download file its ISO its a movie in there can i watch it or do i need to burn it to play it
<genii> !iso|iso-problem
<ubotu> iso-problem: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pici> iso-problem: vlc supports playing iso movies without burning
<genii> Or Pici's way
<darkentity> i see couldnt someone just make it into a .deb format or are there guidelines
<Pici> !newpackage | darkentity
<ubotu> darkentity: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I just tried a fix for the bcm43xx to improve speed and it seems to work for me...  I wanted to give you the link in case you see someone wanting to squeeze a bit more out of theirs.  http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/05/another-way-to-get-wi-fi-on-dell-1501.html
<FoolsMotley> Genii - no go. just errors
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<darkentity> thanks ubotu
<darkentity> pici
<Pici> :)
<DaSkreech> genii: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/10486
<casey|> ugh
<DaSkreech> Times_Witness: don't we all witness time?
<ronrito> Hi, I'm sharing some folders with windows machines, I can't see mi pc on "my network places" but I still can see the files by entering in the winexlorer mi pc IP, any ideas on how to solve this?
<pr1r> hey all i had a couple of quick questions if anyone can help me out thad be awesome
<casey|> some ubuntu cron job just started and ate up a bunch of disk i/o, and then outputted messages like "* Restarting system log daemon" to my irssi prompt :P
<tmartin> ronrito: change your samba workgroup to match the workgroup of the windows machine(s) i guess
<Burlynn> Okay i'm lost guys, rebooted the other day, no changes done at all, and when i reboot ubuntu no wireless in network manager ;/ had madwifi drivers installed, was working fine. the card is still showing up in lspci, but no wireless under ifconfig. lsmod doesnt seem to be showing the ath_pci module loaded, and i cant find an error message in dmesg .. what happened? Even after modprobing ath_pci afterwards nothing shows up in ifconfig or anythi
<randorfer> pr1r:  just ask and some1 will respond
<pr1r> i have dual view goin on my pc now finally and before i got it to work compiz fusion was working on just the 1 monitor... does compiz fusion not work on dual view?
<the2ndone> does anyone know a app that tells me the bitrate of an mp3? so for example "CBR 192kbs" or "VBR V0" or something. It may be a GUI program, but note that I prefer GTK
<ronrito> tmartin: The workgroup is properly configured, I cannot enter mi ubuntu machine by using it's network name only using it's IP
<ere4si> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tmartin> ronrito: hmm, i'm not sure then
<stuart-> hey guys, i kinda forgot how to upgrade apt packages, for instance, deluge
<tmartin> the2ndone: try "file foo.mp3" on the command line
<velko> the2ndone, you can see this info using nautilus (the file manager). in the "audio"tab
<_wall> Hello
<tmartin> the2ndone: if that doesn't work, try installing mp3info
<linkmasta23> genii: didn't work. I set plug & play OS to no and nothing happened
<pr1r> also does anyone know how to get a nikon camera and ubuntu to work together, lol... my sony camera works but i very rarely use that one....
<tmartin> pr1r: what kind of nikon camera do you have? i have a D40
<pr1r> i have a l6
<randorfer> stuart-:  apt-get upgrade foo ?
<Jack_Sparrow> D80 here
<tmartin> pr1r: make sure you set the camera's usb setting to USB mass storage as opposed to pictbridge or anything like that
<stuart-> randorfer, thanks.
<pr1r> tmartin: how do i do that?
<pr1r> sorry if its a dumb question
<_wall> don't know
<the2ndone> thanks for the info, tmartin and velko
<Jack_Sparrow> menu setup
<agruman> anyone here experienced tearing with ati proprietary fglrx driver when playing video? i have a hd2600 card.
<tmartin> pr1r: no not at all.. somewhere in the camera's menu there should be an option
<pr1r> tmartin: ahh ok ty ill check noiw
<tmartin> pr1r: basically pictbridge is a direct interface with a USB port on a printer (I think). that's not what you want. if you select USB mass storage, the camera will appear to linux as a USB mass storage device, which ubuntu handles very well
<PuZo> hello, how do I create a launcher, I dont see it after I right clck on the desktop
<bthornton> Where are the RSA (and DSA?) host keys kept for OpenSSH on a Ubuntu system?
<pr1r> tmartin: thank you very much, i greatly appreciate it
<tmartin> bthornton: probably /home/yourname/.ssh
<tmartin> bthornton: /etc/ssh might be worth a look too, depending on which keys you're talking about
<ere4si> PuZo: you can add one to he panel
<tmartin> pr1r: no worries
<ere4si> *the
<Creed> Can someone help me configure BIND to host my own DNS server / domain name?
<mynyml> can anyone recomand a desktop password manager?
<aklmohamed> hi
<tmartin> mynyml: err... what was it called. revelation i think
<ActySofts> how do I unmount my current /home and mount another partition there instead? "sudo mount --move /home /home2" and then "sudo mount --move /media/disk /home" makes nautilul and pretty much everything fail to work
<tmartin> mynyml: worked excellent with gnome
<bthornton> Yeah I'm not 100% sure what to call what I"m looking for; what I mean is the keys that are sent to any client system that tries to SSH into my machine that verify the authenticity of the machine.  they're like the "fingerprint" of the machine
<pr1r> tmartin: the camera is set to usb instead of ptp ima try now
<velko> mynyml, i use gpass. no problems whatsoever. but does the default keyring manager not suit you well?
<bthornton> and I think you're right, they are in /etc/ssh :)
<PuZo> how do I make a folder on the desktop
<snkmad> how do i remove my other partitions shortcuts from desktop?
<ActySofts> PuZo: mkdir ~/Desktop/folder
<bthornton> on that note, am I safe to simply copy the contents of /etc/ssh to another (updated) machine?
<pr1r> tmartin: i got nothing showing up on the desktop here...
<randorfer> bthornton:  that is called your private/public key pair
<tmartin> PuZo: right click on desktop, click 'Create Folder'. From the command line, what ActySofts said
<aklmmw> does anyone have a clue why my wlan halts repeatedly without warning? I having a broadcoam chipset and fwcutter driver for it...
<velko> bthornton, yes. but the new machine will introduce itself exactly like the old one
<bthornton> I'm "migrating" from Dapper to Gutsy on a server, and I don't want all of the clients to complain that "WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!"
<mynyml> velko: i'm not sure. i wanted something i could use on both both gnome and kde (although thats probably the case ...).. and honestly i didnt think the gnome keyring allowed keeping my personal password ... i'll have to read about that
<mynyml> tmartin: i'll look it up, thanks
<bthornton> velko: that's exactly what I'm going for :) .  thanks.
<velko> bthornton, than this is what you want ;-)
<bthornton> yup, sweet
<velko> mynyml, i use gpass both on gnome and xfce
<bthornton> randorfer: ah right, that's what they're called.  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<PuZo> I dont see create folder
<ActySofts> I want to move my ubuntu gutsy (7.10) home dir to a different partition so I can easily switch to other distros 'till I find the best for me, I have copied everything from /home to /media/disk (the new partition), however, I'm having trouble mount it as /home. Any ideas how to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> snkmad: gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<PuZo> it jstu shows stuff like games, applications, network etc
<mynyml> velko: i never had gnome or kde app problems under kde so i'm not worried ... although there again i dont remember having any under gnome or kde - the compatibility is pretty amazing. anyway i'll look up gpass too, thanks for the tips
<FokkerCharlie> One more ask before my gf insists I have my dinner:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613133
<FokkerCharlie> Go on, you know you want to!
<ActySofts> PuXo: right-click on desktop, don't click on the menu bar
<ActySofts> *PuZo: see above
<Creed> Can someone help me configure BIND to host my own DNS server / domain name?
<axisys> i am still struggling to open the itune U from here http://www.apple.com/education/itunesu/
<ganeshhegde> how to install vlc player?
<ActySofts> ganeshhegde: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get install vlc
<tmartin> ganeshhegde: alternatively, click Applications -> Add/Remove Programs -> enter "vlc" in the search bar, and it'll be the second result. Add a tick next to it and click Apply
<velko> ActySofts, edit /etc/fstab. tell the system it should mount /dev/xxx (where /media/disk is mounted right now) as /home/yourusername. or as /home and make sure /media/disk have a subfolder named "yourusername"
<linkmasta23> genii: didn't work. I set plug & play OS to no and nothing happened
<VladimirBG> hi, I have a question about ati driver in official repo, when will it be updated with 7.11, the one the supports aigx?
<Kallita82> Sopor,  I am sorry... I am at work...  I was helping some people.... are you still here?
<ganeshhegde> ActySofts: I hav problem wid sound..it cracks a lot...what may be the problem?
<ActySofts> no idea
<usser> VladimirBG: it wont
<Sopor> Kallita82, Of course. I'm always here xD.. What is your job?
<pr1r> so back to my first question... im trying to get compiz fusion to run on my setup which consists of an agp geforce fx 5200 with 2 monitors attached... does anyone know how to accomplish this?
<Kallita82> I am a History and Geography Teacher... for a Highschool in my town
<usser> VladimirBG: once distribution is released theres no major changes in repos only security updates
<ThinkIt> hi
<velko> ActySofts, please pay attention only the my second suggestion. the first one is not correct
<snkmad> Jack_Sparrow thx mate
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Kallita82> I am a History and Geography Teacher... for a Highschool in my town Sopor. What do you do?
<papy> hi pp
<Kallita82> How can I change server? can I be in more than just one server?
<ActySofts> velko: you mean this? ActySofts, edit /etc/fstab. tell the system it should mount /dev/xxx (where /media/disk is mounted right now) as /home/yourusername. or as /home and make sure /media/disk have a subfolder named "yourusername"
<VladimirBG> usser, so I'm stuck with a broken fglrx driver, that causes tearing during video playback and has no aiglx support?
<jimmacdonald> smurf: are you around?
<usser> VladimirBG: u can download installer from ati's site and isntall it manually
<Jack_Sparrow> VladimirBG: You are not stuck, no one is forcing you to use an ati card
<Kallita82> How can I change server? can I be in more than just one server?
<Sopor> Kallita82, I'm student. Microbiology.
<VladimirBG> Jack_Sparrow, I have a laptop, therefore I'm stuck, and that remark isn't really helpfull
<Kallita82> Nice... sopor how old are you? I am 24 years old :P
<drc822> hmm. could anyone quickly point out why amarok refuses to play anytinhg saying that thed device is busy while its not, and how can i change the default engine from xine to jack or whatnat?
<Jack_Sparrow> VladimirBG: Ati isnt helpful in general as far as drivers
<velko> ActySofts, make sure /etc/fstab contains a like like this "/dev/hdaX /home jfs defaults 0 2" (adapt to your file system type and partition). and make sure /media/disk contains a folder named after your user name. and that you are allowed to read and write to this folder
<drc822> mplayer and mpg321 play stuff just fine..
<windego40> Hello everyone
<usser> drc822: check settings is amarok using alsa?
<Sopor> Kallita82, I'm 20.. I lost one year 'cause i tryed medical studies.. And I failed T_T
<drc822> usser: i t is useing alsa
<drc822>  
<drc822> bkspacke wont work
<ActySofts> velko: I can't find in fstab any mention of /home
<ganeshhegde> usser: I hav problem wid sound..it cracks a lot...what may be the problem?
<Kallita82> Oh... Sopor  but I am sure that the experience was remarcable... wasn't it? Are you happy studying microbiology?
<drc822> usser: all else goes thru alsa, and everything works fine, just nowt amarok
<gorilla3d> Anyone here know I would retreive my gnome panels back? Ubuntu froze so I had to shut it down manually and now there is no more start menu and a lot of apps just crash
<drc822> so it could be a xine issue but where to start looking for a cause?
<Sopor> Kallita82, Yes, it was. And yes, it is interesting. And really less difficult than medical xD
<pr1r> so can someone tell me what "hald service" is
<usser> drc822: eh weird, do u have gnome or kde?
<pr1r> i forgot how to ask ubotu
<pr1r> lol
<Kallita82> :) that is great Sopor .. Hey... how can I change server here my friend?
<usser> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<velko> ActySofts, yes. you'll have to add it. you created a new partition after all. copy the line for "/media/disk" (this is the proper partition you are looking for) and modify it. comment it out after that (you don't want to mount a partition twice).
<drc822> usser: i have kde underneath, gnome libs installed too
<pr1r> ty usser
<drc822> usser: using xfce atm
<randorfer> pr1r hald is the hardware abstraction layer daemon
<Jack_Sparrow> gorilla3d: it would help to know what you did recently, or if you used anything like automatix or envy.. both bad ideas btw
<drc822> usser: u remember the nam of the kde setup aplet?
<pr1r> randorfer: how do i go about getting it cause imb being told its missing
<ActySofts> velko: I can't find any mentioning of it either. Look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45604/
<drc822> usser: never mind
<usser> drc822: heh did u try to change engine
<Anonymous_> hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my desktop, and my graphics are all washed out.
<randorfer> pr1r:  id try sudo apt-get install hald?
<ActySofts> so I either didn't understand or I did something wrong
<windego40> anyone here have experience with ipods?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gorilla3d> Jack_Sparrow: nothing I was just coding in netbeans like I walways do
<randorfer> then /etc/init.d/hald start
<Sopor> Kallita82, Hum, try this website
<drc822> usser: there are no other engines available
<Sopor> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<drc822> usser: tho i have jack d installed
<randorfer> pr1r:  both those are guesses but I think thats the basic idea
<Kallita82> wich one Sopor ?
<Sopor> Kallita82, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pike_> windego40: i have an ipod
<drc822> usser: wait a sec, i had disabled the sound system for some reason :)
<pike_> windego40: 5.5 gen no real trouble with it in linux
<windego40> pike_: ah
<Anonymous_> My graphics are all washed out on my newly installed ubuntu 7.10 system, does anyone know why by any chance?
<pr1r> randorfer: it couldnt find the package... ima hunt around on google...
<pr1r> ty
<PuZo> what does error: dependacy is not sutible: libc6 mean?
<velko> ActySofts, your original question contained the words "I have copied everything from /home to /media/disk (the new partition), however, I'm having"
<sanguisdex> could any one tell me why firefox reandomly had the java applet opnes windows close?
<windego40> pike_: i cant get my ipod to read the files i save onto it.... its a ipod touch
<gorilla3d> Jack_Sparrow: is there like an error file maybe?
<pike_> windego40: what app are you using gtkpod?
<velko> ActySofts, how did you mounted /media/disk?
<drc822> usser:
<drc822> usedf
<windego40> pike_: ive tried that and amarok
<Jack_Sparrow> gorilla3d: Too many possibilities.  Things seldom go wrong on their own.   Run our of swap space or drive get full.. anything you can remember will help others help you
<usser> drc822: ?
<drc822> sorry guys, usser that seemsed to be the problem :) thanx
<Creed> Can someone help me configure BIND to host my own DNS server / domain name?
<windego40> Anonymous: what do you mean washed out?
<usser> drc822: lol
<Jack_Sparrow> gorilla3d: you can look in your logs.. but the wife is giving me that look .. so I must be going..
<drc822> usser: the sound system caused som e problems on a few games foso i had to disable it
<Anonymous_> colors seem too bright in many areas.
<usser> drc822: :)
<pike_> windego40: only issue i noticed is that in gtkpod when making playlists you need to drag em to to top of the tree on left or they dont show up in ipod
<DanielJones> hiya. i've got a lexmark z640 and wish to install it on ubuntu. how can i go about doing this?
<drc822> usser: but either way, u know how i ha can setup maamarok for jackd?
<Anonymous_> for example, my desktop background looks washed out and too bright in some areas...it didn't in Windows, I have a dual boot with the same desktop background on each.
<usser> drc822: never even heard of maamarok? what is it?
<pike_> windego40: it creates em near bottom and they dont show up
<Anonymous_> I already tried everything in my monitor's settings and that didn't help.
<drc822> usser: as i said backspace doesnt work :)
<drc822> usser: amarok :)
<drc822> usser: well, just needed to make backspace ctrl-h
<windego40> pike_: for mine it says it could not open itunesDB.ext
<DanielJones> hiya. i've got a lexmark z640 and wish to install it on ubuntu. how can i go about doing this?
<usser> drc822: hang on
<DanielJones> hiya. i've got a lexmark z640 and wish to install it on ubuntu. how can i go about doing this?
<windego40> Anonymous: i was having trouble with my video card and had to enable accelerated graphics... have you done that by any chance?
<Anonymous_> no, how do I do that?
<Anonymous_> I'd tried installing the binary ATI driver through add/remove applications, but that didn't help...all it did was disable Compiz. :-(
<windego40> Anonymous: go to system>administrator>restricted drivers and enable it
<Anonymous_> needless to say I uninstalled that, thus reverting back to the original driver, which let me enable compiz again (the ATI one gave me an error whenever I tried enabling compiz)
<Anonymous_> okay, I'll go do that.
<drc822> usser: well, its not that big a deal atm .. im gonna look in to jackd when i install some music apps
<drc822> usser: all this 'out of the box' stuff is very strange for me :)
<pike_> windego40: there is one thing i have to do routinely every time i launch gtkpod
<Anonymous_> i clicked the restricted drivers button in System>administration menu, it told me I need no restricted drivers for my hardware.
<babo> I'm playing freeciv on a laptop but I can't move any of the units. The keyboard doesn't seem to work ....
<pr1r> anonymous_: i had that happen to me where when i enabled the driver compiz stopped working... when i enabled the driver i didnt log out and log back in i actually restarted my computer and then it wokred...
<usser> drc822: heh, :) i wouldnt know about jack though why u want to change it xine works perfectly
<windego40> Anonymous: what video card do you have?
<Anonymous_> I restarted my computer too each time I changed drivers, didn't help.
<drc822> usser: well, jackd has realtime stuff
<Anonymous_> I don't know exactly what model it is, I do know that it's an ATI (made by Sapphire to be exact)
<drc822> usser: and a 'rack'
<meborc> babo, there are spesific commands to select and move units in freeciv
<pike_> windego40: i forget the file name but after ipod is mounted under /media/ipod or whatever there is a iPod_something or something like that under that folder there is a file and a file.bak i cp file.bak file and then relaunch gtkpod
<windego40> pike_:whats that?
<drc822> usser: for fx and EQ and whatnot
<meborc> babo, check the freeciv homepage
<babo> meborc: is it possible to play it on a laptop ? How can I go up/down etc... ?
<drc822> usser: btw, u know if i can change a WM on the fly? like kill the firstone and then just exec a new one+
<usser> drc822: a lot of terms that make no sense to me :) i think the only engine available in the repos for amarok is xine
<todoM> what is the best irc client for linux?
<drc822> usser: yeah, well, i need to look into that more or just add another user for music prod
<windego40> pike_:whats cp?
<drc822> todoM: irssi
<babo> todoM, XChat
<meborc> babo, i have forgotten... i remember reading the game manual many times when i used to play it... i kept forgetting the keys
<gorilla3d> Anyone know how I can get my gnome panels back? :( they went away and now even after restrating they don't come back... gnome works fine just no panels are showing up
<cool> todoM, there is nothing as best, try yourself & decide
<drc822> anyhow, i need to go.. thanx usser
<babo> meborc: I've pressed nearly all of them and none seem to be direction keys
<todoM> drc822, babo, thank u
<babo> meborc, what do you think of freeciv ?
<pike_> windego40: copy
<DanielJones> is the lexmark z640 supported on unbuntu?
<windego40> pike_: you copy it to where?
<pike_> windego40: basically i copy file.bak to file  overwriting file
<deniz_> how do i no if my laptop's port is deffective or if its the OS's fault?
<pike_> windego40: there is a filename and a filename.bak
<windego40> pike_: oh ok
<Creed> Can someone help me configure BIND to host my own DNS server / domain name?
<meborc> babo, it is very powerfull :D if you know what i mean
<paradizelost> Creed: i recommend using webmin http://www.webmin.com
<pike_> windego40: sorry so vauge you can tell i dont use it much :)
<meborc> babo, but i don't play it any more... i like wesnoth more :)
<gaten> ive just changed my resolution from 1280x1024 to 1680x1050, and now my desktop background is split into 4 different "sections". it seems like the WM still thinks the machine is in 1280 resolution. im using feisty, and i changed the resolution with nvidia x settings
 * genii returns and sips a coffee
<windego40> Anonymous: i dont know if this site could help http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<the_padawan> hello all. i would like to install ubuntu to dual boot with windows. i have defragged the hard drive a few times, but there is still some data on the right half of the drive. how do can i defrag more completely so i can safely partition?
<genii> linkmasta23: Did you check the integrity of the cdrom after you made it?
<Anonymous_> okay going to check that out...
<Creed> paradizelost, that just gives me a gui to work with, im still clueless as to how to do it...
<meborc> gaten, are you sure you don't have a tile/strech issue? :)
<paradizelost> the_padawan: don't worry about it, when ubuntu installer will deal with the resize on its own
<bitfrost> Hi!
<meborc> gaten, the picture is smaller than the screen reso?
<babo> meborc: do you not find that the AI is a bit stupid ?
<paradizelost> the_padawan: it will move the data over to make room
<linkmasta23> genii: define integrity. (I don't think there are any scratches)
<babo> meborc: have you played on a laptop ?
<windego40> pike_: ok no problem
<paradizelost> Creed: you go into bind, and say "create zone"
<gaten> meborc: yes. ive changed it to each mode, and everyone shows 4 seperate images. including stretched and scaled. each image is 'streatched' inside of its own little box
<Anonymous_> I didn't see anything there that looked like it might be helpful, unfortunately. :-(
<windego40> pike_: ill try that
<the_padawan> paradizelost, really? thanks! ubuntu can safely divide an ntfs partition, yes?
<paradizelost> Creed: call the zone what you want, and create an "a" record for the www.name.com
<Creed> paradizelost, what do I use as nameservers on godaddy?
<paradizelost> the_padawan: yep. has been able to for quite some time
<meborc> babo, i have played it on laptop... no difference then to desktop... the ai is a bit outdated i agree
<deniz_> im using xchat and i dont c alot of ppl is this normal?
<the_padawan> paradizelost, thanks!
<paradizelost> Creed: oh, you want to do THAT. does your ISP allow you to run servers?
<genii> linkmasta23: You can download the md5 checksum of the cdrom image, then use a tool like md5win (windows) or md5sum to see that the cd was made correctly
<meborc> gaten, hmm... that is strange... i have no ideas for you... sorry :(
<paradizelost> Creed: do you have a static IP address from your ISP?
<ttf> hi.. what's the easiest way to install gutsy on a machine without cdrom, floppy or tftp boot option? the machine has network access and is running XP.
<kazol> Does anyone here know how I can get a more verbose boot screen? (I've already tried the "quiet" GRUB switch, and I don't want a manual key combination).
<Creed> paradizelost, yup, business package and I confirmed it with qwest. I have a static ip yes.
<deniz_> wen i use mIRC on windows, it shows much more ppl
<houmala> Tried to install ubuntu to Hard drive , failed, is there any way to recover the win xp to get at data, pics, etc??
<kazol> And --debug did not work.
<ttf> I read about instlux but don't know how well it works with gutsy
<gaten> meborc: ahh well. thanks anyway.
<pr1r> i figured out how to get my camera to work in ubuntu guys!!!!
<pr1r> if anyone is having a problem mounting their camera try this
<ActySofts> hmm, looks like i've destroyed everything. the new partition /dev/hdc4 is mounted both as /media/disk & /home...how can I revert /home back to it's normal place?
<pr1r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588590&highlight=digital+camera+nikon&page=2
<pr1r> thanks for all the help guys!
<meborc> kazol, you can delete the "splash" option from the /boot/grub/menu.lst kernel line
<kjdro> hello there...
<paradizelost> Creed: honestly, i'd recommend having your dns hosted offsite, but if you insist, you tell godaddy your static ip address for the nameserver
<kjdro> anyone could help me whit gutsy gibbon.. solving the SB audigy problem ?
<meborc> kazol, or you mean MORE verbose?
<paradizelost> Creed: www.xname.org
<windego40> Anonymous: hhmm sorry i had problems but i have a NVidia card so its not the same :\
<paradizelost> Creed: free offsite dns hosting
<kazol> meborc: I need something much more verbose than that.
<paradizelost> Creed: i've had good luck with them
<Anonymous_> ok, thanks anyway.
<ttf> kazol: try using something like ALT-F2 or ALT-LEFT while booting for a temporary solution
<linkmasta23> genii: where would i find those?
<Creed> paradizelost, it has to be a fqdn name, cant be IP's...which is giving me quite a lot of headaches. I would prefer to do it locally as I also want to do internal stuff with the domain so I want full control over it, with and without internet access.
<kazol> ttf: I need a switch/script instead of a keystroke.
<ankur> Hi i am facing the following error when I am launching totem : "No video output is available. Make sure the program is correctly installed"
<genii> linkmasta23: More info on this can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Anonymous_> where would you recommend I go for support next?
<kjdro> sound is verry fuzzy. like in defective radios... when you could get the frequency right.... i thinkn i need to change kernel module from emu10k1 to emu10k2 .. how can i do that ???
<meborc> kazol, i know it can be done, but i have no idea...
<paradizelost> Creed: you can run an internal for your own stuff, and still have external for outside
<ttf> kazol: ?
<kazol> meborc: Why is the info hidden?
<genii> linkmasta23: Go to cdintegrity  link there for md5 stuff
<meborc> kazol, but then you would have a lot of text flying by when you boot
<meborc> kazol, can't you just check the log files after the boot?
<kazol> meborc: But the default is no text at all-just a logo and a stupid animation.
<paradizelost> Creed: umm, they should take a full public static ip address as an FQDN
<windego40> Anonymous: i found this just now http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Anonymous_> okay checking that out...
<windego40> Anonymous: i think you do need to know what type of card you have though to install the correct driver
<meborc> kazol, and when you remove the "splash" option you have text... just enough to be able to read it
<Creed> paradizelost, hmm, ill try again...Don't I have to setup BIND to be a authoritive ns for the domain first or anything?
<paradizelost> Creed: if not, you need to register with dyndns.org, get yourself a name, and point it at you
<genii> linkmasta23: sorry. md5integrity check link ... direct: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<meborc> kazol, more then that would be too much to comprehend during the 20 sec boot
<CaBa\> why is my display brightness set to minimum when i start watching a video with vlc?
<paradizelost> Creed: if you go through webmin, it's very straight forward
<Anonymous_> okay. I'll boot into windows to find out what that is.
<gorilla3d> Anyone know where the gnome config file for what panels you have and so on, is?
<windego40> k
<kazol> meborc: So removing "splash" will increase verbosity? I thought it was for the Ubuntu logo.
<CaBa\> gorilla3d: gconf-editor
<famicon> eh
<famicon> anyone know how i can add a second ip adress to a NIC
<paradizelost> CaBa\: he want's a text file line in ~/.gnome
<Creed> paradizelost, any chance you could create the zone for me so I know how one I havent totally screwed up looks like? lol
<paradizelost> famicon: ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<CaBa\> paradizelost: u never know what he wants ^^
<meborc> kazol, try: reboot... hit e when entering grub... then choose the kernel line and hit e again...
<paradizelost> Creed: sorry, i DON"T run external zone's internally
<livingdaylight> Ubunteros! where do i find pidgin config files, you know hidden files?
<meborc> kazol, remove the "splash" text... then enter then b
<OleMoudi> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4793/pantallazomm1.png
<deniz_> does 7.04 have problems detecting hard modem?
<Some_Person> Is there a Nero-like app for Linux?
<livingdaylight> pidgin doesn't let me access anything like irc, so i remove it and reinstall it but i don't start fresh?? coz config files are not removed?
<paradizelost> Creed: and as i said, if you do it with webmin, it is easy
<genii> deniz_: If by "hard modem" you mean winmodems, yes they need special drivers
<meborc> kazol, i also advise to change the boot VGA to 1024x768 or higher.. if you have not done so already
<windego40> pike_: dont seem to have that file :\
<usser> Some_Person: k3b
<paradizelost> Creed: you click and type
<genii> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<julioh> No puede entrar #ubuntu-ve (Estás baneado).
<ferronica> enable UPS alarm not working here :(
<Some_Person> usser: is that for KDE or GNOME?
<ferronica> can i get any help guys :(
<meborc> livingdaylight, you have to delete the .purple folder in your home...
<kazol> meborc: I think I do have a problem with that-the login screen is of a lower resolution.
<usser> Some_Person: thats kde theres also nerolinux
<paradizelost> Some_Person: you can install it in either
<kjdro> who could help me whit above mentioned sound problems ?
<Some_Person> I don't like KDE apps
<paradizelost> Some_Person: in gnome, the apps are built in
<livingdaylight> meborc, ahh.. sanx... i was looking for hidden; i did see purple and wondered whatit was
<paradizelost> Some_Person: just put in a blank cd
<usser> Some_Person: but k3b is by far the best burning app out there for linux
<deniz_> genii, another comp with 6.10 detected it, its a us robotics sportster 33.6
<meborc> livingdaylight, :)
<Some_Person> paradizelost: Can I make an MP3 DVD in Ubuntu?
<paradizelost> Some_Person: never tried.
<paradizelost> but stick in a disk and find out
<usser> Some_Person: what do u mean by mp3 dvd?
<paradizelost> but k3b is by far the best
<Some_Person> paradizelost: I seriously doubt it
<meborc> kazol, you know there is a bug in gutsy that vga=791 does not work
<RequinB4> what is the terminal command to see your IP adress and gateway - i had it last night but lost it
<kazol> Some_Person: k3b is professionally made-it looks like a commercial product.
<Some_Person> usser: It puts mp3 files on a dvd for a dvd player to play
<Some_Person> kazol: i dont want kde apps
<meborc> kazol, there is a fix... search it in forum... use GRUB and VGA as title search
<Some_Person> kazol: too much to download
<usser> Some_Person: oh yea sure its just data dvd with mp3 tracks, sure ubuntu can do that
<paradizelost> Some_Person: WTF would you be prejudiced against an app because it was designed for KDE?
<kazol> meborc: ok
<deniz_> gnomebaker is a k3b equiv app
<Some_Person> usser: im not sure if it is or not
<deniz_> but k3b looks better
<ferronica> enable UPS alarm not working here :(
<ferronica> can i get any help guys :(
<paradizelost> Some_Person: also, stop shooting down ideas people give you when you are the one asking for help
<Some_Person> paradizelost: im not against the app
<meborc> Some_Person, BRASERO :)
<usser> Some_Person: yes its nothing more
<livingdaylight> meborc, i still got the same old pidgin setup when i reinstalled pidgin? :s
<Some_Person> paradizelost: i just dont want to download kde libs on dialup
<paradizelost> Some_Person: yes you are, you keep saying "I don't like kde apps"
<paradizelost> Some_Person: see, there's a valid reason
<Some_Person> paradizelost: i have nothing against kde or kde apps
<paradizelost> that's different than what you were saying
<meborc> livingdaylight, you deleted the .purple folder? ... and still the same?
<ferronica> brasero is nice burning application i am using it too :)
<livingdaylight> why doens't remove --purge delete everything?
<genii> kjdro: put the name emu10k2 into /etc/modules and delete the other name if it's there. also put emu10k1 (bad name) into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   file
<paradizelost> [13:39:58] <Some_Person> I don't like KDE apps
<deniz_> i have dial-up and i downloaded k3b..
<meborc> livingdaylight, try to "purge" the package
<livingdaylight> meborc, yes
<ompaul> livingdaylight, it does - but why not also remove your personal preferences for it
<Some_Person> paradizelost:let me rephrase that: I don't want to download KDE apps
<livingdaylight> meborc, i did it from nautilus
<livingdaylight> ompaul, how?
<paradizelost> Some_Person: yah, just put in a DVD. and master a data dvd
<kierov> I have 10 subfolders in 1 folder. Each folders contains text files. How do I remove all the text files in all subfolders with 1 command?
<paradizelost> just put the mp3's on it
<paradizelost> and ur good
<pike_> windego40: im sorry id do a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org errormessage ipod'
<livingdaylight> ompaul, problem is pidgin is broken so i need to reinstall from fresh
<genii> deniz_: Yes, USR sportster should recognise. External one?
<Some_Person> paradizelost: is that the same as an mp3 dvd?
<finalbeta> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<usser> Some_Person: yes
<Some_Person> usser, paradizlost: thank you
<deniz_> genii, ya external, is it my laptops port thats defective?
<usser> Some_Person: theres no such thing as mp3 dvd its just a data dvd with mp3 tracks
<ompaul> livingdaylight, na pidgin is not broken - your settings are -- so sudo updatedb -- then locate `whoami` | grep pidgin
<deniz_> mp3 dvd can be read on dvd players
<usser> Some_Person: nero for some unholy reason has a separate icon for it
<ompaul> livingdaylight, enjoy
<genii> deniz_: It is conceivable the serial port is bad, yes, or not enabled perhaps.
<kierov> I have 10 subdirectories in 1 directory. Each directories contains text files. How do I remove all the text files in all subdirectories with 1 command?
<Some_Person> usser: alright then
<usser> kierov: u have to use find
<deniz_> genii, wat would not enabled mean?
<Amebaid> hey there ..
<paradizelost> kierov: you want the subdirs gone too?
<usser> kierov: thats the command u looking for
<Some_Person> usser: what about DVD-VR discs?
<Amebaid> just installed ubuntu ..
<deniz_> genii, i mean like, wat can i do to enable it or wtv
<usser> Some_Person: dvd-vr?
<Amebaid> need some help please
<Some_Person> usser: yes
<usser> Some_Person: never heard of it
<paradizelost> Some_Person: never heard of the format
<RequinB4> !ask | Amebaid
<ubotu> Amebaid: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<meborc> Amebaid, yes! :)
<Amebaid> thanks
<paradizelost> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-VR
<Creed> paradizelost, alright I got the zone made (thanks!). when I enter ns0.aschen.net as a nameserver in GoDaddy (doesn't accept IP's, has to be FQDN and an IP doesn't qualify as that), it errors out with "DNS server not registered"
<Some_Person> paradizelost, usser: its the format my tv's dvd recorder uses, and i need to be able to make DVD-VR discs on my pc
<genii> deniz_: That means it would not appear in /dev as /dev/ttyS0 or ttyS1   etc etc because motherboard or bios, etc  has the serial port for it turned off there
<RequinB4> How can I find out the gateway adress of my router?
<paradizelost> dude, it's just the standard for recording video on a DVD-R
<meoblast001> hello
<Creed> paradizelost, err "Nameserver not registered"
<livingdaylight> ompaul, locate `whoami` | grep pidgin after this what do i do?
<Some_Person> paradizelost, usser: DVD-VR is a totally separate format
<deniz_> genii, so how would i turn it on or enable it?
<genii> deniz_: Check in bios to se that serial port/ "com" port is enabled
<paradizelost> *
<paradizelost> DVD-VR recorded media are not DVD Video compliant, and will not play back in all DVD players. Some more recent DVD players, and also the Sony Playstation 2, allow playback of discs that have been recorded with the DVD-VR format.
<meoblast001> i have a Linux network with 2 Ubuntu PC's and 1 Fedora Server... only the Fedora Server appears in my network list
<Amebaid> can´t install the mp3 codecs
<ompaul> livingdaylight, I guess that list of files might be interesting to look and and perhaps remove
<on_gaby> hello
<on_gaby> something speak spanish
<meoblast001> how do i get the Ubuntu systems to appear on the network for file transfers?
<soundray> !es | on_gaby
<ubotu> on_gaby: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<deniz_> genii, brb, im on a diff comp, ill be bak in like 5 min
<Amebaid> it tells me to confirm the restricted soft
<paradizelost> Some_Person: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-VR
<RequinB4> how can i ceck my gateway adress
<Amebaid> and i confirm then it search again
<paradizelost> see that wikipedia article i linked 10 sec. ago
<genii> deniz_: bios = that setup screen on your computer you access at boot time by DEL or F1 key or similar method
<on_gaby> thank you ubotu
<Some_Person> paradizelost: I know what DVD-VR is
<usser> meoblast001: !samba, !nfs
<jamey-uk> I'm looking to build an Ubuntu LTSP server to serve 36 thin clients over Gigabit Ethernet. So far my thoughts: AMD Opteron/Intel Xeon, 4GB RAM, 1TB RAID 1 storage. Can anyone recommend particular hardware or setups please?
<usser> !samba | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<meoblast001> usser: which one do i get?
<usser> !nfs | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<meborc> Amebaid, are you sure you have all repositories enabled?
<usser> meoblast001: well seeing how u network is linux only i'd suggest nfs
<Amebaid> meborc : how to enable that  ?
<usser> meoblast001: for it being native to linux
<usser> meoblast001: but nfs is not windows compatible
<meborc> Amebaid, if you have... run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<usser> meoblast001: as opposed to samba which is windows native
<meborc> Amebaid, the pack you need is "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<soundray> meoblast001: I think there is a config file setting that you have to enable to make your Ubuntu machines "browsable"
<Amebaid> ok .. i´m in the psynaptic manager
<soundray> meoblast001: do look at the links that ubotu sent -- the setting should be mentioned somewhere
<Amebaid> how can i find that package you told me
<linkmasta23> genii: when I put it in my other computer (one I share) it says launching browser please wait.
<DaSkreech> genii: Buwahahahaah Success is mine!
<meborc> Amebaid, you can edit your sources list with "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" ... the take the # mark off from infront of the lines that start with "deb"... and ONLY from them
<meoblast001> soundray: if Ubuntu is supposed to be for desktops, why didnt it have Samba pre-installed?
<meoblast001> and NFS
<meborc> Amebaid, there should be lot of them like that already... just couple of "deb" lines with # infront...
<paradizelost> meoblast001: because your average user doesn't need them
<meborc> Amebaid, delete the # from those lines... then try the command
<meoblast001> paradizelost: thats odd, almost everyone i know uses it
<soundray> meoblast001: I'm volunteering here to provide support, not to answer strategy questions.
<krimx> meoblast001: No one I knows uses it
<paradizelost> meoblast001: i'm sure "almost everyone you know" wouldn't be considered the "average user"
<orbstra> hey I use iSquint, and I know it has an ffmpeg back-end, I was wondering what the command was that iSquint uses with ffmpeg so I can use ffmpeg just through linux
<Amebaid> ok .. i´m doing that now .. back in few minutes
<Amebaid> thanks
<meoblast001> soundray: i know, i just like to know reasons for things
<GMWeezel> does cron run a program even if it's already being executed from a previous cron-run? e.g. i have a program that runs every minute but if it takes longer than 60 seconds, will cron still run it again?
<livingdaylight> with pidgin irc do i need to change port settings to 8001?
<preaction> GMWeezel, yes
<GMWeezel> thank you preaction
<usser> meoblast001: are u planning to have windows pcs on the network?
<meoblast001> what should i install to allow ppl to access my PC
<meoblast001> nfs-server?
<Some_Person> What is a good torrent client for Ubuntu?
<preaction> !torrent | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<genii> livingdaylight: irc.freenode.net port 6667
<genii> bah he left
<meoblast001> usser: no... but it would be nice if i knew how because my dad has windows PC's and i convinced him to use Ubuntu
<paradizelost> Some_Person: azureus
<Some_Person> paradizelost: is azureus compatible with utorrent on windows?
<paradizelost> Some_Person: WTF???
<paradizelost> what!
<usser> meoblast001: do this sudo apt-get install portmap nfs-kernel-server
<pike_> Some_Person: i dont understand the question
<paradizelost> pike_: thanks for translating my expletive
<paradizelost> ;)
<Some_Person> paradizelost: in other words, can i finish downloading an unfinished utorrent torrent?
<genii> Some_Person: All torrent clients can interact with each other to the extent that they can all operate on the same torrent at the same time from different platforms...if thats what you meant
<paradizelost> Some_Person: you can try ti
<krimx> Some_Person: I've heard nice stuff about Deluge, and Azureus you probably know about. rTorrent is nice too but you run it in the terminal so maybe not your cup of tea.
<meoblast001> what package do i install for NFS?
<pike_> Some_Person: you can use utorrent in ubuntu easily with wine. i couldnt stand going from utorrent to az
<paradizelost> Some_Person: worst case, you start the download over
<usser> meoblast001: sudo apt-get install portmap nfs-kernel-server
<krimx> Some_Person: Ktorrent should be good if you're using KDE.
<Some_Person> pike_: NO WINE
<Some_Person> krimx: I use gnome
<genii> Some_Person: If you have any unfinished torrent you can pick up from another torrent program.
<usser> meoblast001: i already told u couple of lines above
<Some_Person> genii: good
<pike_> Some_Person: transmission or deluge then
<genii> Some_Person: Just use same .torrent file
<Some_Person> ok
<deniz_> genii, i cant get into bios, this laptop is weird, i can only seem to choose boot device temporarily by pressing f2 upon boot quickly
<paradizelost> deniz_: why can't u get into bios?
<genii> deniz_: It may be it does not show you that option but that it exists. try F1 key even tho it may not say anything about that key. Or the Del key
<usser> meoblast001: follow the guid for nfs and u should be fine
<ApocalypticOni> when ubuntu is booting up, it freeses, and goes to a terminal-like interface that says "bash: apt-get not installed: you may insstall apt-get by typing "apt-get install apt"(which obviously doesnt work) so i cant finish booting up. I have tried reinstalling bash from the ubuntu 7.10 alt cd, but that doesnt solve my problem. any advice?
<usser> !nfs | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<paradizelost> deniz_: what brand laptop?
<deniz_> genii, it was easier to go into bios wen i had bought the laptop, then i add password etc to it and chose network install stuff and now it always doesnt give me an option to get into it, and i tried del and f1, maybe not fast enuf?
<deniz_> paradizelost, toshiba
<genii> paradizelost: Yes, good question.
<soundray> ApocalypticOni: your installation failed. Best to start over.
<deniz_> paradizelost, toshiba s1800
<paradizelost> deniz_: try the following sets of keys.   esc, f1, f8, f10, f12
<paradizelost> and delete
<paradizelost> ONE of them  will get you in
<boris_> how can i get old fglrx driver for ati cards, the one that doesnt provide 3d effects ?
<boris_> it doesnt work for me
<deniz_> paradizelost, k
<boris_> help pls
<livingdaylight> ubunteros ! i gotz a problem... when i shut pidgin down, when i get it up again i can't enter irc?? :/
<meoblast001> brb
<genii> deniz_: Usually F1 or Del  yes. Some odder key combos on other computers like shift-f2 or such but Del or F1 is almost universal. Perhaps consult owner manual if you still have it around.
<ApocalypticOni> soundray: but ive been running this copy of ubuntu for months without a problem
<deniz_> genii, i bought it used and its a pentium 3 generation
<soundray> ApocalypticOni: what happened that messed it up like that?
<paradizelost> ApocalypticOni: sounds like a command similar to rm -Rf / got run
<paradizelost> and just stopped with enough of the system on it to boot
<paradizelost> ur gonna need to reinstall
<genii> deniz_: Then just go thru combos until you eliminate the obvious ones, as paradizelost suggested.eg: esc, f1 f2 f3 f4   etc
<ApocalypticOni> soundray: i dont know. i dont thonk it was anything i did, although i was trying to find a working nes emulator
<linkmasta23> genii: can you install ubuntu without internet
<DanielJones> my z640 is not printing. how can i get it to work?
<krimx> deniz_: Or you could google the laptop model and see what key you're supposed to press. To avoid rebooting 15 times ;)
<genii> linkmasta23: Yes, there are quite a few different ways to do this.
<ApocalypticOni>  paradizelost: so how do i fix it
<genii> linkmasta23: Netboot (computer to computer) cdrom, usb flash stick, etc
<paradizelost> ApocalypticOni: you reinstall
<soundray> ApocalypticOni: I suggest you do a fresh install on a new partition (resize your existing one if necessary). Then you can mount the old partition and rescue at least some of your data and configurations.
<kharloss> hi there .somebody can help me setup a DNS server ? ( Bind )
<ApocalypticOni>  paradizelost: can i reinstall and not lose all my programs and settings?
<soundray> ApocalypticOni: I just told you how
<genii> ApocalypticOni: If you have backup of /home or its on it's own partition, yes
<theunixgeek> Is there anything Visual-Studio like for Linux?
<paradizelost> !bind > kharloss
<usser> theunixgeek: take a look at Kdevelop
<ApocalypticOni> soundray: thanks, i didnt see it till after i was done yping
<kharloss> !bind
<kharloss> !bind > kharloss
<fb56> theunixgeek: maybe kdevelop under kde
<theunixgeek> usser: does it have, like, a GUI designer and everything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theunixgeek> ?
<usser> theunixgeek: yes indeed it does
<genii> !bind9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> theunixgeek: its a full blown c,c++ ide
<paradizelost> !named
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about named - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theunixgeek> usser: cool, thanks :)
<fb56> for gui design, qtdesigner or glade
<paradizelost> wtf?
<genii> hmm
<fb56> I prefer glade, but...
<finalbeta> How do I set a disk label?
<finalbeta> !label
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about label - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> paradizelost: please stop using this abbreviation here
<genii> the ubotu needs to know more about bind/bind9/named for sure
 * DaSkreech steps out for a bit
<soundray> !info bind
<le_NEKO> !life
<deniz_> genii, krimx, paradizelost, isnt there a way to check through ubuntu's terminal?
<ubotu> Package bind does not exist in gutsy
<DM|> whats the command to tell how much freespace there is?
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebrock> how do I delete all hidden .DS_Store files in a folder structure without doing it manually, so far I have been able to list them with "ls -la -R | grep .DS_Store "
<phiqtion> is it better to do an upgrade or clean install of 7.10 ?
<sebrock> ??
<le_NEKO> nice
<paradizelost> deniz_: check what? the bios option? no
<le_NEKO> but i miss my joke
<le_NEKO> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phiqtion> is it better to do an upgrade or clean install of 7.10 ?
<kitche> genii: true but really it's more advance information really which there is tons of tutorials for already
<deniz_> paradizelost, no i mean isnt there a "in-OS" option to check if things r deffective?
<paradizelost> DM|:  df -h
<tritium> le_NEKO: stay on topic
<ompaul> phiqtion, it is good if you have a clean feisty not including random other software
<soundray> finalbeta: by label, do you mean something that identifies a partition or the partition table?
<soundray> finalbeta: the latter as in "BSD disklabel"
<phiqtion> thx
<ompaul> phiqtion, but first - backup
<finalbeta> soundray: I mean like when you look at the disks in gparted and see what's under disk label, or when you go to Computer in nautilus and see the disk name.
<genii> deniz_: You can check to see what serial port devs ubuntu saw. in /dev if you don't see names like ttyS0 ttyS1 ttyS2 etc then you don't have any serial ports in the conventional sense
<ompaul> phiqtion, personally I like fresh installs - it means you have no issues about legacy stuff (at least in theory)
<soundray> finalbeta: those are *very* different things
<phiqtion> ompaul: true
<genii> kitche: You have a point
<soundray> finalbeta: the disk label you see in gparted indicates the scheme by which partitions are organized. I suggest you stick with the standard DOS partition table, unless you know exactly what you are doing.
<finalbeta> soundray: those are exactly the ssame, I can see, since some of mine already have names, like WindowsXp and those are the same in those places.
<_CitizenKane_> hello, i'm having a problem where after closing/opening my laptop lid my laptop screen will go blank quite quickly if I don't do something, is there a way to fix this?
<deniz_> genii, im not so ubuntu smart so....how exactly do i look in /dev ...is that something in the home folder directory place?
<finalbeta> soundray: no, not that label, those are indeed msdos, but in gparted, it really is also literally called label.
<DM|> holy crap its telling me i have 45gb used... its a nearly clean install
<soundray> finalbeta: the partition label is something you can set with tune2fs on ext2 and ext3 partitions. man tune2fs for details.
<genii> deniz_: in a terminal or konsole you type in:  ls /dev/ttyS?    that should list ttyS0 thru ttySn   (n being any large number)
<soundray> genii: is 9 large?
<genii> soundray: smartass
<genii> ;)
<finalbeta> soundray: well that's half nice... my disks are ntfs where possible. seems if you set the label name in windows, ubuntu does use that name.
<soundray> genii: careful!
<soundray> ;)
<_CitizenKane_> no one knows how to fix my problem?
<genii> deniz_: if the command shows some results you have some serial ports. if no result, no serial ports are being seen by ubuntu which means it's in the computer bios/hardware to set them as on.
<soundray> finalbeta: so, problem solved?
<DM|> _CitizenKane_ sorry missed it, repeat please
<soundray> _CitizenKane_: apparently not, or you haven't described it sufficiently
<genii> deniz_: if there are some results for that command then it is then: why does my modem not recognise?       etc
<finalbeta> soundray: I guess...
<_CitizenKane_> haha, well i close my laptop lid, after opening screen will go blank in about 15 - 20 seconds of no keyboard/mouse activity
<waxj> hi there. is here anyone from Azerbaijan?
<soundray> finalbeta: if you're courageous, you can try setting it with lde ;)
<_CitizenKane_> and keyboard/mouse activity won't turn the screen back on immediately, I generally have to click/type a lot before the screen goes back to being on
<finalbeta> soundray: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive that a solution. Funny things like this need a guide :)
<_CitizenKane_> and then it does that indefinitely until the laptop gets restarted
<deniz_> genii, the results r /dev/ttyS0 , 1, 2 and 3
<genii> deniz_: Good, no need to mess with bios then.
<garand> hi
<soundray> finalbeta: I don't agree -- editing filesystem metainformation is not trivial
<deniz_> genii, could it be that im using the wrong gnome-ppp or sumtin?
<finalbeta> soundray: naming your disks has been trivial since windows 95.
<genii> deniz_: It would be most useful to know which one of the 4 the thing is attached to :)
<deniz_> cuz laptop has 7.04 and the other comp on live cd was using live cd of 6.10
<finalbeta> or sooner, could be sooner.
<soundray> finalbeta: erm, this is Ubuntu. It takes serious things seriously.
<deniz_> genii, how do i find that out?
<dskid807> Is it possible to get shockwave on ubuntu gutsy?
<bradv> !flash | dskid807
<ubotu> dskid807: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Diryosatsu> voltei
<Diryosatsu> agora ta diferente
<kitche> dskid807: no it's not possible
<finalbeta> soundray: or makes things I shouldn't waste time on time consuming. But we could have this discussion all evening.
<garand> i have a problem with my fresh ubuntu 7.10 installation. the sound driver for my rme hammerfall 9632 (snd_hdsp) refuses to work and the system does not shut down properly, i cannot start hdspmixer and lots of other strange behavier... can anyone pleas help me?
<genii> deniz_: Well you may have other devices which use a serial port. Like a touchpad for instance. we do not want to mess up a touchpad by just trying all 4 recklessly
<garand> it works flawlessly if i blacklist the rme_hdsp
<garand> driver
<soundray> _CitizenKane_: that's unusual. You could have a look at the scripts in /etc/acpi -- some of those are run in conjunction with lid events. Also look in your system logs
<bradv> dskid807: Did that help?
<dskid807> I have read that wine will work
<maxagaz> the compiz animation plugin doesn't seem to work
<genii> deniz_: Can that computer acces internet thru a network connectoir or is it stuck to use the external modem for internet?
<deniz_> genii, i have no other port being used xept usb if those count (i have 2 usb ports) and insted of touchpad i have them pimple in the keyboard
<kitche> maxagaz: it does but you have to enable it if you didn't already
<maxagaz> kitche: it's been enabled in CCCM
<dskid807> how do I enable compiz?
<deniz_> genii, i was trying to get it working thru my d-link dwl-g122 by connecting to internet thru my other comp and transmitting it using firestarter but firestarter says that device ra1 is not ready and i think thats the wireless card of the comp
<kitche> maxagaz: so you enabled it already?
<bradv> !ccsm | dskid807
<ubotu> dskid807: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<maxagaz> kitche: yes
<dskid807> ok thanks
<maxagaz> kitche: with all random effects checked, it doesn't work
<genii> deniz_: OK I would say its like 90% OK to just methodically try to change the port in gnome-ppp or so from /dev/modem or whatever default currently is to then /dev/ttyS0 thru /dev/ttyS3 in order then try to connect out each time
<casabrasil> e ai galera
<genii> deniz_: Since i am on a KDE desktop at the moment i cannot help yopu find exactly where in there to set the modem device however. you may have to empirically find it or ask a gnome user in here where it is
<casabrasil> cara tenho duvidas
<bradv> !br | casabrasil
<ubotu> casabrasil: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<casabrasil> ei
<genii> work is yelling for me. AFK
<deniz_> genii, i think i had chosen all the ttyS's i could c and nutn worked
<neumind> http://www.TheCrims.com/?rid=8480857
<dskid807> is there a fix for the slow dns resolution in gutsy? I have disabled ipv6 and am using opendns
<pike_> dskid807: if you look in /etc/resolv.conf do you have more than 1 nameserver?
<dinop007> hi all
<dinop007> someone here?
<dskid807> I have 4
<linkmasta23> genii: downloading 7.10 now. (I disconnected my other computer from the net XD)
<deniz_> genii,  and i cant test atm cuz im using the internet connection?
<dskid807> 2 are my router's and 2 are opendns
<deniz_> genii, that last line wasnt a question
<_nix_> !ask | dinop007
<ubotu> dinop007: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<georgy_28> only 1210 people
<pike_> dskid807: id consider 'dig google.com' and getting rid of servers not in the result
<sha384sum> anyone have any idea what may have happened here? My boys were banging on the keyboard earlier today and now about half of my icons on the desktop are grey. The rest are in color.
<dskid807> i removed the ip addresses of my router from the /etc/resolv.conf and it sems better
<pip> can someone name a program in fdisk which is not run in a terminal?
<pip> program like fdisk :)
<_nix_> pip: gparted
<pip> _nix_, <3
<linkmasta23> genii: do you think 7.10 would work better on my computer?
<genii> linkmasta23: Likely, yes
<linkmasta23> genii: Ok, I'll get back to you in two hours
<MurielGodoi>  Hi, any1 knows how can I save asx streams using mplayer?
<dinop007> is there is a program like bittornet here?
<linux88> OK. Just purchased my Belkin Wireless G USB F5D7050 v 3000. My computer see that its there with :lsusb and also under my network manager. It does not see my wireless Router nor any others that i know are around my area.I have moved and accidently deleted some driver files for it under ../../../rt2x00/something i believe is where it was.Can anyone help me get this hing to work?
<le_NEKO> muriel
<linkmasta23> utorrent?
<_nix_> dinop007: ktorrent is very nice
<le_NEKO> asx are just playlist file
<genii> linkmasta23: I'll likely be here...if not then for sure about 3 hours from now from home
<dinop007> thx
<le_NEKO> you need to know what is the real file
<MurielGodoi> dinop007: I use Ktorrent
<pike_> dinop007: transmission or deluge or ktorrent are all good native torrent apps
<le_NEKO> then wget it if it is with http protocol
<MurielGodoi> le_NEKO: how can i figure out the real file format?
<le_NEKO> or mimms if it is mms protocole
<genii> deniz_: Have you tried turning the modem on before/during boot time?
<le_NEKO> save the asx file
<le_NEKO> then open it with a file editor
<soundray> linux88: to recover those accidentally deleted files, try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<linux88> Is there a Wireless ubuntu forum
<dinop007> i need msn program too.... someone have ideas?
<linux88> or irc channel i mean
<Megaqwerty> How would I install a nautilus script system-wide (so I don't have to install it on every account)
<Flare183> kmess
<jimmygoon> Is it possible to get gnome/nautilus to not render thumbnails in certain folders.....
<deniz_> genii, yes, i will re-attempt everything soon, can i have ur msn email if u have 1?
<_nix_> dinop007: amsn I guess
<usser> dinop007: or kopete
<genii> deniz_: Also, you have the correct db9 null-modem cord or just any cord with correct connector you pulled from a box? ;)
<linux88> soundray what des that Exactly do?
<genii> deniz_: I do not use msn
<ompaul> !msn
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<soundray> linux88: it reinstalls the package that contains the kernel and modules
<genii> ompaul: I use pidgin. i just don't use msn
<jake_> I am trying to setup LVM in the kubuntu 7.10 install but can't see any options to do it, I have installed lvm2.
<Megaqwerty> How would I install a nautilus script system-wide (so I don't have to install it on every account)?
<jake_> any ideas?
<linux88> sounday ok.
<genii> deniz_: reach me instead thru here if possible
<dskid807> is there any way to increase broadcom bcm43xx performance?
<deniz_> genii, how bout PMing u on forums?
<linux88> soundray couldnt i find out the list of files in that folder and download the ones i need?
<ADemiG0D> is there a program in the repository to partition and format external HDD's?
<init> use gparted
<kazol> dskid807: Use ndiswrapper.
<usser> ADemiG0D: gparted should do it
<linux88> soundray i only deleted one file, well actually moved a file into a file, and cant get it back
<kazol> dskid807: I hope you're not using the restricted drivers.
<ADemiG0D> Gparted, thanks usser
<genii> deniz_: Thats fine but i don't log on there much LOL. 1 moment i will pm you something else
<soundray> linux88: it's not a folder, it's a package. You can see the list of files therein with 'dpkg -L linux-image-$(uname -r)'. There's no harm in just reinstalling it, though.
<dskid807> I am using the restricted ones
<linux88> soundray true but what size is the download?
<genii> deniz_: Did you get the pm with my icq number?
<MurielGodoi> le_NEKO: That is a mms:// xxx.yyy.co/zzz.wmv stream
<deniz_> genii, u no my ubuntuforums name?!
<soundray> linux88: it's probably in your package cache. Check with 'ls /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-$(uname-r)*'
<genii> deniz_: I have an ubuntuforums name but i rarely log in there.
<Megaqwerty> How would I install a nautilus script system-wide (so I don't have to install it on every account)?
<dinop007> can i trust jwchat?
<deniz_> genii, no i mean like were did u PM ur icq number to?
<linux88> soundray no such file or directory
<genii> deniz_: OK likely a bad idea but i will give you my icq number here. the first part is 2544 the second part is 2503  (to foil most bots from scavenging it)
<_nix_> genii: boy you could have /msg it to him
<genii> deniz_: I pm'd it to the name deniz_ but obviously the name is not yet registered here on freenode so you did not get the pm
<ADemiG0D> Where is gparted loaded from in the menu?
<_nix_> oh.. k
<deniz_> genii, can i talk to u from gaim cuz i use msn...
<soundray> linux88: it's something between 10 and 20MB download size then.
<genii> deniz_: You can use gaim for icq, just get an icq number/account
<_nix_> ADemiGod: I guess so.. sure shot would be to open the terminal and enter gparted there..
<genii> deniz_: I'm not going to sign up for a hotmail so i can use msn
<ADemiG0D> yeah thats my next step
<dskid807> i had to install it via add/remove programs
<ADemiG0D> i was hoping for a gui way to open it
<genii> I have SOME principles
<deniz_> genii, well i can sign up for icq to talk to u lol if its free
<genii> LOL
<MurielGodoi>  Hi, any1 knows how can I save mms streams?
<genii> deniz_: Yes it is
<pr1r> hey all quick question... does anyone have 2 monitors running on their ubuntu disrto with compiz fusion working?
<genii> work yelling again. AFK
<_nix_> MurielGodoi: I use mplayer -dumpaudio <url> for that kind of stuff
<MurielGodoi> _nix_: that is a video stream
<_nix_> MurielGodoi: you can use mplayer -dumpstream then
<zerok> hi :-)
<kazol> dskid807: It's not that easy.
<_nix_> MurielGodoi: the file will be saved to ./stream.dump
<Megaqwerty> How would I install a nautilus script system-wide (so I don't have to install it on every account)?
<larson9999> i'm impressed.  i put debian etch on this g3 imac with 128mb ram and it runs pretty danged well.
<zerok> does anyone of you know why 7.10 still comes with dante 1.1.18 while 1.1.19 was released nearly 2 years ago? :-/
<boo> hey
<blahblahx> whenever i type apt in the terminal it says command not found and i dont have an /etc/apt/preferences file but the program apt is installed. what do i do?
<boo> does anyone know where i can get totem help?
<blahblahx> at the #gnome channel
<soundray> Megaqwerty: try copying it to /usr/share/nautilus-scripts/ with sudo
<Amebaid> how to change between language ?
<kinroad> blahblahx: the command for apt is apt-get
<_nix_> blahblahx: apt in itself is not a command.
<Amebaid> it was ctrl + shift in linux
<blahblahx> _nix_: yeah how about apt dependency
<le_NEKO> wsswws
<jano_> how do I upgrade to gutsy? for some reason the update doesn´t show that upgrade is available...
<_nix_> anyone know how to shut off join part messages?
<Megaqwerty> soundray: doesn't do anything afaik...lemme try killing nautilus
<blahblahx> _nix_: i mean apt depends
<soundray> larson9999: why are you telling us?
<Megaqwerty> soundray: nope
<_nix_> blahblahx: ??
<Clearze1> _nix_: I use a plugin for pigdin
<Amebaid> hello  ??
<LiMaO> !ping
<larson9999> soundray, why does anyone tell anyone anything on irc?
<ubotu> pong
<Amebaid> little help here ?
<tritium> larson9999: yes, but your comment was offtopic
<neumind> selling proxy list
<blahblahx> the command apt is a comand _nix_ if i type it on certain *buntu systems i dont get this error. plus, youve never heard of apt depends packagename?
<MurielGodoi> _nix_: I got the url from the asx file, but I got "Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: windowsmedia.globo.com" error msg... any idea?
<jano_> _nix_, in xchat?
<timo> terse
<_nix_> jano: rhapsody actually
<kekeke> what is the best server to log in irssi ?
<kekeke> program **
<_nix_> blahblahx: nope.. never heard of it.. my mistake sorry
<soundray> larson9999: this is the Ubuntu support channel. Now, do you have a Ubuntu support question? If not, go elsewhere please.
<blahblahx> _nix_: try typing apt into a linux install
<larson9999> tritium, i dare say it's more on topic that lots of posts here.... seeing how ubuntu is derived from debian.
<soundray> Megaqwerty: have you made it executable?
<tritium> larson9999: true, but still offtopic.  No matter, though.  Let's move on.
<Megaqwerty> soundray: yeah
<Amebaid> hello all i want is to know how to switch languages
<Megaqwerty> soundray: does it work for you?
<Amebaid> can some one tell me please  ??
<blahblahx> so can i ask again?
<blahblahx> or will no one know?
<_nix_> blahblahx: I try not to sound rude but I'm sure exactly what you're trying to achieve..
<tritium> Amebaid: start speaking a new one?
<Megaqwerty> Amebaid: if you have the other language installed, you can change languages at the login screen.
<blahblahx> _nix_: you do or dont know
<soundray> Megaqwerty: no, I just note that when you install the nautilus-script-audio-convert package, that's where it puts the script.
<Amebaid> i mean while typing in email
<_nix_> blahblahx: type *not* sure. what would you like to do?
<soundray> Megaqwerty: I haven't tried installing a nautilus script for myself.
<_nix_> blahblahx: typo _shit_
<blahblahx> _nix_: im not really trying to acheive anything except get answers
<kitche> blahblahx: hmm try the /ignore #<channel> +JOINS +QUITS +PARTS switch
<blahblahx> kitche: ?
<Megaqwerty> Amebaid: there is an applet that does it easily, just right click on the panel, and add the applet
<Amebaid> changing between the English and other languages  ?
<kitche> blahblahx: wrong person I think
<MurielGodoi> Hi I am trying to save a stream, but when I perform a mplayer -dumpstream <url >  I got a "Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: windowsmedia.globo.com" error msg... any idea?
<_nix_> blahblahx: I mean what would you like to do? install a package?
<tritium> _nix_: please avoid foul language
<Alien_Freak> i installed ubuntu, and then did an apt-get install kde, but when I start "KDE" it starts up a mix of kde + gnome components...
<Alien_Freak> like kicker doesn't start automatically
<_nix_> kitche: thanks.. that was me..
<blahblahx> _nix_: no i want to use the command apt depends which maps out software dependencies
<soundray> blahblahx: you're looking for 'apt-cache depends pacakgename"
<druke> I am trying to find a tutorial for a network install for ubuntu server 7.10, i have googled quite  a bit to no avail and tried the ubuntu wikis, anyone have any pointers?
<blahblahx> _nix_: and i know to install software i can just type apt-get install
<_nix_> sorry for that.. but I never really intended it
<MasterShrek> Alien_Freak, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<blahblahx> soundray: wont that only search packages ive installed?
<Invisionfree> Does anyone know a nice GUI IRC client with status symbols, nicklist, GUI, logs, and *MAYBE* timestamp/scripting
<kitche> _nix_: I m looking at some book stores and just cam back from reading that question
<soundray> blahblahx: no
<kitche> Invisionfree: xchat
<druke> Invisionfree, xchat
<Alien_Freak> MasterShrek, thanks..
<blahblahx> soundray: oh then thanks
<Dr_willis> isent that most irc clients? :)
<hiredgoon> Invisionfree: chatzilla / pidgin
<Dr_willis> well most dedicated irc clients
<Clearze1> druke: If you are trying to netboot something you have to have a host system configured for it, if that is what you mean.
<Invisionfree> XChat doesn't have status symbols, timestamps, and as far as I can tell logs...
<soundray> Megaqwerty: what does your script do?
<ee|> xchat != "nice"
<druke> Clearze1, i seem to remember a version of the ubuntu install cd that had netboot built into the cd...
<_nix_> blahblahx: glad you got ur answer..
<blahblahx> Invisionfree: try pidgin
<linux88> IS the a ubuntu wireless channel?
<kitche> Invisionfree: sure it does xchat does xchat-gnome does not from my understanding and it does have logs
<Dr_willis> Invisionfree,  im not sure what you mean by status symbols.
<druke> Clearze1, could that be the alt cd then....
<Rob125> Invisionfree: xchat does.
<Dr_willis> xchat - has logging.
<MurielGodoi> Invisionfree: what about Konversation?
<kitche> and pidgin is not an irc client not really meant for one
<neverblue> linux4me, forums help
<soundray> linux88: what's the problem with the advice I gave you?
<Invisionfree> Dr_willis, like <@Nick> etc
<Rob125> Invisionfree: you just need to enable them in settings.
<ee|> all graphical irc clients are lacking...irssi is great :)
<blahblahx> _nix_: actually i got half of it because apt depends is a real command. but thanks, honestly.
<Creed> Whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Clearze1> druke: I've never netbooted with ubuntu honestly but I know with debian and slackware I had to configure the host system first.
<druke> xchat does real nily expecially with sys tray and stuff
<druke> Clearze1, ah okies
<blahblahx> _nix_: oh and one more for you. how do i add the action for nautilus to delete files and folders?
<ee|> Creed: aptitude seems to be an add-on.
<Megaqwerty> soundray: they do quite a lot of things. I've made a ton of scripts over the time I've used Ubuntu, and I made a debian package that would hopefully install them system-wide, however, I can't I find a directory to put them in where they will work
<Dr_willis> Invisionfree,   given how most ops on freenode dont stay opped all the time.. :) not really that usefull eh?
<ee|> Creed: it has more options available.
<_nix_> Creed: apt-get is a command while aptitude is a gui frontend.
<Invisionfree> Dr_wil I don't usually use Freenode
<Megaqwerty> soundray: obviously, I can't get it to install into the user's homedir, as I would have to know their  username
<ee|> _nix_: aptitude is not gui.
<larson9999> what? aptitude isn't gui
<linux88> soundray nothing.That does not fix my wireless problem still. It only solves the deleted files.
<soundray> Megaqwerty: have you looked at how the nautilus-script-audio-convert package does it?
<kitche> Dr_willis: there are tons of ops that stay oped on freenode just that most are not human :)
<larson9999> unless you count ascii :)
<Megaqwerty> soundray: yeah, but that script doesn't show up for me...
<ee|> Creed: I believe that apt-get (and all other dpkg commands) are maintained by debian, but ubuntu wanted to extend it without breaking compatibility with dpkg.
<Creed> _nix_, aptitude isnt a gui...I can run it from cli
<Dr_willis> kitche,  carefull you may make 'them' mad. :)
<Megaqwerty> soundray: I'll dl the source code just in case though...
<_nix_> Creed: aptitude is a gui frontend built over ncurses.. unless you mean pointing and clicking here..
<soundray> Megaqwerty: oh, interesting... have you tried logging out and in again?
<blahblahx> wheres the logo located that signifies what the distro is? like in human its the ubuntu logo.
<Megaqwerty> soundray: nope
<ee|> blahblahx: what?
<Creed> _nix_, well graphical ui usually means pointing and clicking :P
<druke> Clearze1, perhaps you can give me a different pointer : i have a rackable systems server with 2 HD's and no cd drive, what is the best way to get the os on there?
<larson9999> lol@ Dr_willis. i think that's OT
<kinroad> aptitude supports pointing and clicking if you run it in xterm
<Megaqwerty> soundray: but it's been installed on my system for some time
<_nix_> Creed: oh.. k
<Invisionfree> Does anyone here know a nice IRC client with like <@Nick>, timestamps, maybe some TCL scripting or something?
<ee|> _nix_: it's not ncurses-based if you pass arguments, and it supports the same arguments (and more) as apt-get
<Creed> druke, USB boot and netboot
<blahblahx> ee|: wheres the logo located that signifies what the distro is? like in human its the ubuntu logo. and... oh and one more for you. how do i add the action for nautilus to delete files and folders?
<Megaqwerty> soundray: I'll reinstall just in case though
<kitche> Invisionfree: people told you Xchat
<ee|> ee|: again, what?
<ADemiG0D> My external HDD has a lock next to it in Gparted
<Invisionfree> XChat doesn't do that!
<ee|> ee|: I could read what you typed the first time, doesn't make it make sense any more to read it again :P
<Clearze1> druke: Netbooting is probably the best I think
<ADemiG0D> how do i get rid of this lock so i can partition it?
<Dr_willis> Invisionfree,  i belive you can get the  @ stuff with a little scripting.changeing or the defaults scripts
<kitche> Invisionfree: yes it does
<druke> Clearze1, kk tks
<Creed> ADemiG0D, that means the hardrive is mounted, right click and unmount.
<Clearze1> druke: Let me get you a link to a tut. Hang on
<ADemiG0D> ahh
<Invisionfree> It does not.
<ADemiG0D> ok thanks lol
<soundray> ADemiG0D: quit gparted and call it with 'gksudo gparted'
<druke> Clearze1,  thanks!
<ee|> _nix_: logo WHERE?
<druke> Creed, I will look at usb if netboot doesn't work then
<ADemiG0D> whats gksudo?
<Dr_willis> Invisionfree,  xchat also has a lot of settings that are not setiable from the menus, you have to  enable them with commands.
<kitche> Invisionfree: ok if you say so, by the way ubuntu by default uses xchat-gnome not xchat
<druke> ADemiG0D, sudo for gk
<_nix_> eel: enter ldd `which aptitude` to check out the libraries its linked against
<Creed> druke, the netboot guide on the ubuntu website/wiki is really great, I got mine up and running in about 10 minutes. dhcp server and all.
<Invisionfree> Im not even ON Ubuntu, but the Fedora people don't help...
 * _nix_ is sitting on a pile of ____
<markus_> hello everyone, can anyone tell me how to re-install the MBR under ubuntu?
<|daver|> where can i find docs for ubuntu server? i only see desktop in the support section of the website
<soundray> ADemiG0D: runs a command with root permissions. Creed is probably right, though
<Invisionfree> Does XChat script TCL?
<kitche> Invisionfree: well then go to #fedora since xchat is what you want
<ee|> christ, I gotta get out of here :P
<druke> Creed, ok i'll have too look at that!
<kinroad> _nix_: aptitude handles version dependencies better than apt-get
<soundray> markus_: do you mean reinstall grub into the MBR?
<Invisionfree> kitche please l2read.
<Invisionfree> I said they don't help.
<Dr_willis> xchat can do tcl i do  belive. or at least it used to.  it has a modular scripting system and can do several languages
<_nix_> kinroad: righto.. I like it for that
<lesley> Hi, I can't acess my pc using others computers, I had tried using my IP and my url in no-ip.org.  My isp don't block any port and in linux the port 80 is open... Anybody can help me?
<kitche> Invisionfree: well if your using fedora you won't get help here
<markus_> soundray: i guess this would fix my problem, yes
<Cryptography> I am attempting to setup PPTPD on a ubuntu 7.10 server and use a Windows machine to connect, I believe everything is setup properly but the server isnt accepting connections.
<Clearze1> druke: What do you know, there is communtiy docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Cryptography> anyone have experience with that here?
<soundray> markus_: use the Recovering... link from the factoid:
<soundray> !grub | markus_
<ubotu> markus_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<druke> Clearze1, thanks a ton been searching for about an hour
<Clearze1> druke: np
<Creed> druke, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<druke> Clearze1, didn't know the term netboot :p
<mkquist1> hey all, whats the most current stable version?
<genii> druke: Also you can make a bootable usb stick to install from. docs out there about it too
<Creed> druke, err lol guess im a little late
<ndube> 7.10
<mkquist1> tty
<druke> Creed, tahnsk anyways
<Megaqwerty> soundray: yep....still no idea
<blahblahx> wheres the logo located that signifies what the distro is? like in human its the ubuntu logo. and... oh and one more for you. how do i add the action for nautilus to delete files and folders?
<icegecko> Hello, after clicking on the update button and inputting my password the computer froze, couldn't kill X so I did a hard reset, after the reset, however it seems like my hard drive is no longer recognized by the BIOS and thus I can't load any OS or even load my harddrive from the live CD
<mkquist1> ndube - thanx
<markus_> ubotu: my problem is a little more complicated^^, i have two ubuntus on my notebook, and the false grub is in the mbr
<druke> genii, i'll look at that if netboot gives me trouble
<|daver|> where is apache default htdocs dir?
<soundray> Megaqwerty: strange. Have you checked launchpad for bug reports concerning nautilus scripts?
<ndube> np
<Megaqwerty> soundray: no, I haven't. But I don't really plan to either.
<kitche> |daver|: /var/www
<_nix_> ldaverl: I guess /var/www
<Creed> I have an issue with getting BIND9 to start, can anyone point me in the right direction? http://pastebin.com/m5737d524 is my error(s).
<soundray> Megaqwerty: so you're giving up?
<Megaqwerty> soundray: I guess I'll just have to distribute my stuff via a tarball :(
<lesley> Hi, I can't acess my pc using others computers, I had tried using my IP and my url in no-ip.org.  My isp don't block any port and in linux the port 80 is open... Anybody can help me?
<genii> druke: reference: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<kinroad> markus_: ubotu is a bot
<druke> genii, thanks :)
<Megaqwerty> soundray: yeah, unless you can help me further.
<genii> druke: np
<ndube> lesley, port 80 will only give you access to a web site on your computer, what exactly are you trying to access?
<Creed> lesley, is the port open on your router or firewall (not the PC).
<_nix_> lesley: you need to have a web server installed to access port 80 from outside
<ADemiG0D> is it bad to run ubuntu from an external HD?
<soundray> Megaqwerty: I definitely wouldn't give up before having checked launchpad
<Creed> ADemiG0D, nothing bad about it, great for taking places :)
<markus_> kinroad: :-), quite useless to wait for an answer then...
<ndube> ADemiGOD, no, just a little slow
<mrsno> not necessarily bad ADemiG0D , it can be much slower booting from an external usb drive though
<Creed> ADemiG0D, might be a little on the slow side though.
<h4x0r7h1s> Anyone here run tomcat and mod_jk?
<soundray> ADemiG0D: no, if you can get it to boot... Do read the install help page, though
<soundray> !install | ADemiG0D
<ubotu> ADemiG0D: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Megaqwerty> soundray: I have no idea what to search for, and the source code of the audio-convert shows it uses a really dirty hack to get it working
<blahblahx> wheres the logo located that signifies what the distro is? like in human its the ubuntu logo. and... oh and one more for you. how do i add the action for nautilus to delete files and folders?
<ADemiG0D> cool thanks
<Megaqwerty> soundray: I don't want to do the same thing they did, it'd be too messy
 * genii sips a coffee
<hanasaki> what package installs a vnc serer that I can access ?
<kitche> lesley: try the ip:80 in the network it works much better then going outside back in sometimes it fails when trying to access from outside but your within the same network
<Megaqwerty> soundray: especially with the amount of scripts I'm packaging
<ADemiG0D> whats the best format for an external drive that will be used mainly with ubuntu but also with windows?
 * blahblahx gets pissed off
 * blahblahx breathes
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki: try looking in System->Preferences->Remote desktop
<Megaqwerty> ADemiG0D: FAT
<KinkyBlackGoat> ADemiG0D: uhm, probably fat32
<soundray> Megaqwerty: you could distribute a ubuntu package with an enabler script that creates symlinks in the user's home.
 * blahblahx digests his lunch
<icegecko> So does anyone know why after clicking on the update button and inputting my password the computer froze, couldn't kill X so I did a hard reset, after the reset, however it seems like my hard drive is no longer recognized by the BIOS and thus I can't load any OS or even load my harddrive from the live CD, thoughts or ideas on where to ask?
<ndube> hanasaki, vnc4server
<ADemiG0D> thanks guys
<mrsno> ADemiG0D to boot both ubuntu and windows? or just for accessing the external (ubuntu) in windows? there exists an ext filesystem addon you can get for windows, so it reads ubuntu partitions fine
<KinkyBlackGoat> ADemiG0D: but you can get decent NTFS support under linux if that's really your thing, it can get messy though.
<kitche> icegecko: sounds like a hard drive failure
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki: unless you want a different display acting as an always logged in server
<Megaqwerty> soundray: but as stated before, with the mass of scripts I'm packaging it might take a few days to write a file to link them all
<hanasaki> h4x0r7h1s:  I want to connect to my existing login.. and also to be able to bring up a new gdm
<Clearze1> hanasaki: startx -- :1
<Megaqwerty> soundray: I guess I could write a script to write the file for me...
<crazyrk> does anyone here knows how to run as an ordinary user ? or how to change it's uid when root is running it ? thanks
<crazyrk> >>apache
<Creed> I have an issue with getting BIND9 to start, can anyone point me in the right direction? http://pastebin.com/m5737d524 is my error(s).
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki:  you'll need to use the above to do existing log-in (gnome has vino by default)
<soundray> Megaqwerty: 'for i in scriptdir/* ; do ln -sf $PWD/$i $HOME/.nautilus/scripts/'
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki:  no idea on a GDM-alike
<squidly> is it possible to setup a virutal interface to pull a dhcp address?
<Megaqwerty> soundray: but it would be really hard to unlink them
<Megaqwerty> (in a postrm script)
<hanasaki> h4x0r7h1s: vino is the client?  the client will acutaly be win
<linux88> why when i do apt-get install, it trys to get everything off the live cd and not the net???
<h4x0r7h1s> vino is the server
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki:  you're in gnome right
<hanasaki> h4x0r7h1s:  yes
<soundray> Megaqwerty: in fact, it would be impossible, because you don't know which users have and haven't run the enabler script...
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki:  system->preferences->remote desktop
<mrsno> squidly the vm software will have options for virtual networking, either sharing the ip address with the host, or using a virtual nat to give it its own ip address, i suggest you check the documentation
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki:  do it now
<genii> linux88: Most likely you installed without being connected to internet and it defaulted in sources.list to only cdrom
<Megaqwerty> linux88: do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the first line that talks about a cd
<soundray> Megaqwerty: have you considered talking to the gnome/nautilus developers about this? The issue must have come up before...
<squidly> mrsno: i said virtual interface not a vm
<linux88> megaqwert genii ok thanks
<Megaqwerty> soundray: no, I'll look and see if there is an #nautilus channel
<squidly> vm != eth0:1
<mrsno> oh i see, my apologies
<soundray> Megaqwerty: it's probably worth asking in #ubuntu-devel and/or #ubuntu-motu
<squidly> mrsno: np :D
<hanasaki> h4x0r7h1s: xaw3dg will be removed?!!!
<linux88> megaqwert fixed
<mrsno> :}
<dna_> where can i find faqs related to nvidia-glx drivers and desktop-effects?
<genii> !source-o-matic|linux88  Perhaps see here if editing etc is too confusing
<ubotu> linux88  Perhaps see here if editing etc is too confusing: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki:  what?
<hanasaki> h4x0r7h1s: installing vnc4 server removed that other package
<hanasaki> so does vnc go over ssl?
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki: no, vnc doesn't.  I ssh to the machine with ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 and vnc to localhost to do vnc because of that
<dustin> hello all i need help
<h4x0r7h1s> you may need putty on windows
<hanasaki> h4x0r7h1s:  there is no "remote desktop" under system/preferences
<hanasaki> h4x0r7h1s:  how bad is the perf with ssl?
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki:  should be.  You have vino installed right?
<h4x0r7h1s> (ubuntu-desktop should require vino...)
<hanasaki> h4x0r7h1s: doesnt look like it....
<dustin> i just installed gutsy gibon on my lap top and the sound wont work
<_nix_> sound! | dustin
<dustin> ya
<JParker89> Is there anyone that could help me with 7.04 not recognizing an external drive I'm trying to use?
<Dr_willis> Ive seen some newer laptops that have chipsets that are not quite supported.. yet. :(
<darkentity> try rebooting jparker
<darkentity> did u reboot with ur external drive on?
<JParker89> Already done.
<georgy_28> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dustin> well thats probably it this one is brand new
<darkentity> i got a mybook external hard drive and it only works when i reboot it
<dna__> hi i'm facing lots of problems with nvidia-glx repository drivers, any site with a faq?
<blubloblu> I've installed apache, php and imagemagick. When I create a simple "hello world" PHP page, I get a download for a phtml file with a generated name and the php code inside. help please :)
<dustin> thanks ill check it out
<Niklas_E> is there any cad program for linux that can draw power electronic like relays conntactors and stuff (like the electric you have in a hose)
<JParker89> I just bought a Mybook world...Which apparently has an installation disc that comes with it...I was just hoping there is a way I could use it without having to use the disc, since apparently it's only Windows-compatible.
<Niklas_E> err house
<Cryptography> Anyone with a working PPTPD daemon willing to help?
<hanasaki> h4x0r7h1s:  what is tightvnc?
<blubloblu> or a very fancy hose
<HuibertGill> blubloblu: looks like php is not enabled as a module, or phtml is not registred as an PHP extension, so apache won't parse it
<h4x0r7h1s> hanasaki:  vnc with better compression
<blubloblu> HuibertGill: how do I do that?
<hanasaki> hmm so why no tuse that and never vnc? h4x0r7h1s
<Dr_willis> I tend to use 'vnc4server'
<h4x0r7h1s> its compression is an extension.  And jpeg.
<h4x0r7h1s> it's slower and tries multiple algorithms
<HuibertGill> blubloblu: first try to save you phtml as an php file, and try again
<h4x0r7h1s> great if you have a dual core CPU though
<blubloblu> it is a php file
<h4x0r7h1s> (hint VNC keeps your CPU very busy)
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<blubloblu> it just becomes a phtml through apache or something
<HuibertGill> blubloblu: the extension is 'php' becaus eyou wrote about 'phtml'
<e-Hernick> Hello! Does anybody know if I can use Ubuntu to log in with LDAP authentication and automatically mount the users' home directory located on a Samba server?
<rambo3> you need to set php.ini
<blubloblu> Is there any configuration files I need to do? All i've done so far is get apache and php through synaptic
<rambo3> !lamp | bloodboy
<HuibertGill> Bubulle: look into /etc/apache, there must be a "mods-enabled" directory,
<ubotu> bloodboy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sokeman> i cant get a driver for my webcam
<sokeman> i cant get a driver for my webcam
<Dr_willis> e-Hernick,  i would think keeping the users home on a samba server.. may cause issues. Ive seen NFS used for that however.
<prometheus1981> hello everyone
<Alien_Freak> okay.. installed kde-desktop and I still have the gnome desktop loading...
<sokeman> douse any one no about webcams
<sokeman> i cant get a driver for my webcam
<Dr_willis> Alien_Freak,  you did select kde at the LOGIN screen? in the menus?
<sokeman> i cant get a driver for my webcam
<darkentity> what kind of webcam u got
<boo> hey, how do i edit the source of sometihng?
<Dr_willis> sokeman,  depending on the webcam - there may be no drivers for it and linux.
<Alien_Freak> lol.. now I did :D
<rambo3> !repeat | sokeman
<ubotu> sokeman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kane77> boo, thinking of what?
<prometheus1981> does anyone know how to install a program called Alice?
<osmosis> I have both php4 and php5 installed on my server. Mediawiki is breaking on php4. How do I specify for it to use php5?
<sokeman> what about easycam????
<Dr_willis> prometheus1981,  check the programs homepage? theres proberly 20+ ways to install stuff. :)
<bthornton> I'm trying to do a network install of Ubuntu (boot from a CD/USB stick, then point the installer at the network installation media).  However, the "mini.iso" that Ubuntu provides doesn't include the driver for my network hardware.  Any ideas how I can circumvent this?  (No, I don't have a floppy drive for the driver)
<boo> im trying to edit the source of totem to change the action when i press the right arrow (seek 15 secs as opposed to 1 minute)
<deniz_> which gnome-ppp i am supposed to use in ubuntu 7.04 and were can i obtain it as a .deb file?
<prometheus1981> lol ok, thanks
<dna__> after i enable nvidia restricted drivers, my X halts for 10 seconds but the mouse cursor keeps moving, sometimes the screen goes black too, any idea hwo to fix this? I'm using nvidia Go card on hp laptop
<Dr_willis> boo,  may be easier to just find a diffent video player that has more controll over the seeking. :)
<rambo3> bthornton, what is the driver ? dont you have any other network card?
<genii> bthornton: Instead do the entire netboot rather than bootstrapping usb/swap to other etc etc convolutedness
<boo> =/ i dont like vlc, i dont like mplayer, i liked mediaplayerclassic in windows
<Dr_willis> boo i would check the totem docs/homepage/forums - there may be a way to change that without messing with the source
<chazco> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bthornton> rambo3: It's a new Asus board, so it has an "Attansic" ethernet chipset which uses the "atl1" driver"
<chazco> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<DrSmall> Greetings,
<Dr_willis> boo,  also check out xine, and smplayer
<kane77> boo, yeah.. I don't think you want to go through all the trouble with changing stuff in sources and compiling it...
<Dr_willis> I tend to start the video.. full screen it.. watch it. :)  whateer works..
<boo> whats the difference between xine and totem-xine?
<DrSmall> I have a simple question, when one gets time :)
<genii> bthornton: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<Dr_willis> boo,  different interfaces would be my bet.
<ShotRetep> hi
<linux88> wow somebody really need to do something about these damn wireless problems!
<rambo3> bthornton, i don't know maby you could find search newer mini.iso  that has that module
<Dr_willis> linux88,  write a nasty email to the wireless card makers... tell them to GPL their drivers
<tikiman> After messing around with it I finally got the monitor refresh rate and resolution options setup right. However, one of my user accounts must have it's preferences set for options not compatible with the new monitor because it displays as a static-like garble. Can anyone tell me how to reset or change the screen preference for a single user?
<kane77> linux88, could you repeat what kind of problems?
<bthornton> genii: sounds like a good idea; I'll try it. Thanks!
 * genii slides Pici a coffee (or other beverage of his choice)
<linux88> dr_willis ya thats true
<sproingie> any alsa gurus here?  i'm trying to make both spdif and analog output work at the same time
<linux88> kane77 well..
<genii> bthornton: np
<DrSmall> How would I run a bash script as my user at startup ?
<Dr_willis> ive given up on wireless under windows and linux for now.
<sproingie> right now i have a asoundrc that enables spdif, but it disables analog
<kane77> DrSmall, you mean after you login or before you login?
<DrSmall> before, as in startup.
<DrSmall> because init.d and rc.local run it as root.
<DrSmall> I want this bash script to be ran as "drsmall", my account.
<linux88> kane77 i tried the belkin f5d7050 and could not get it to work, it showed up in the network manager but i dont think it had any working drivers, but ubuntu does support it. i couldnt see any networks, so i know its a driver problem, and i jus tried ndiswrapper and that dont work
<Dr_willis> DrSmall,  many desktops/window managers have that sort of feature. Not sure about gnome however. kde has a .kde/Autostart dir for sch things
<darkentity> i have problems with my usb wireless card too in ubuntu i installe ddrivers and it would detect the router but it just cycles and cycles and doesnt connect,  my router has no wep
<Dr_willis> DrSmall,  I think you can set up the gnome sessions manager to do a similer thing
<jals> is "System volume information" something windows XP left behind?
<linux88> darkentity what usb are u using
<DrSmall> I tried Sessions, and it did not run the script.
<darkentity> tew 424ub
<ShotRetep> DrSmall: checked S-bit (sticky bit) for your script? dunno if that will help, so.
<Dr_willis> DrSmall,  make sure its excecutable first. :)
<DrSmall> it is executable. It runs perfectly in init.d, but it runs as root. I want it to run as "drsmall".
<Cpudan80> jals: Yeah, that's something left behind by XP
<jals> neat, won't be needing that then
<kane77> linux88, well wifi is generally a pain in the head...
<pinq> Could anyone tell me how to navigate to a flash drive through my Terminal?
<Cpudan80> lol
<Dr_willis> DrSmall,  what are you rnning exactly?  There running stuff at BOOT UP and then 'when the user logs in'
<Cpudan80> jals: Ditchin Windows for good?
<kane77> DrSmall, eh couldn't you use su drsmall?
<DrSmall> kane77: I might try that
<scoops> had linux in wifi on my laptop using ultimate ubuntu
<Dr_willis> DrSmall,  if you want   to run somthing as a user, at boot up. you could put the proper commands in the rc.local i guess.   with the use of su/sudo
<TikiMan> Can anyone tell me how to reset or change the screen preference for a single user? Now that I have my monitor refresh setup right one user account is messed up.
<DrSmall> thanks. I will try that suggestion
<linux88> kane77 yes i know, ubuntu supported 3945 beautifully, before i got this comp thats what i had before and had to do absolutely nothing out of the box to get it to work
<zylche> ugh, I have my tv out with VGA, can I use a media player to output video /only/ to that screen?
<zylche> ipw3945?
<zylche> I use that.
<zylche> I'm trying to get the ipwraw drivers built myself, having a tough time however.
<kane77> linux88, I was trying to get a laptop that would just work under ubuntu.. I almost got one.. the only problem I have is wireless.. the ndiswrapper kind of works for me..
<stedy> hello sombody know how to get a Niveus media reomote RF (CM21A) device to work whit ubuntu?
<linux88> kane77 what are you using
<scoops> had no probs with ndiswrapper under laptop
<scoops> wpa support ok
<kane77> linux88, i have broadcom bcm4311
<scoops> should work ok then
<kane77> scoops, for me WEP is OK, but not WPA....
<scoops> what version ubuntu you running?
<linux88> kane77 was ubuntu able to see your hardware in lspci before the drivers? because i have a internal braodcom also that wonr even be regonized by lspci, its like it dont exist
<e-Hernick> Ubuntu 4.06
<xbetucfuiu> 3317226 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 31465440
<xfallpi> 3562200 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6869276
<apgcxaasb> 531678 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 78630436
<oestwoggi> 831129 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 036757
<aujkpfzsp> 953858715 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 149164518
<kedoes> 3037937290 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 208874252
<bawqenb> 27664776818 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4894376
<eaewmhpux> 088214 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 96667903
<uusmoknuc> 561099 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 545364891
<presavbemv> 12883477 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 919374581
<cbooeuq> 0204685 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5001824
<ewwnotv> 83348453 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1744579156
<fegimuivoi> 957130 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 699065
<iitcnexrpt> 569926 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 00107000976
<ooowozgu> 884623841 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5079349448
<jnoslmuvoet> 6707701 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9931009
<euonbbej> 976650038 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7215078
<lobleitps> 0374682915 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3165246721
<jalqrkn> 907654 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 566617716
<izzuvsezu> 79371264756 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7762596929
<dweiqpu> 1715593 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 40230358
<egyiexhgodo> 6816784 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 43016195640
<pjirabo> 66809948 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9176384
<kfaija> 449504 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 75348411430
<oexajaoj> 14678326993 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 720028
<bomjab> 170707 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 652435
<cnrkuy> 83017802814 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4761571
<jeuriexbdik> 820088580 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 00530528443
<bijrxtigb> 74481426555 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 77106942
<eooazulwba> 840517 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 548779713
<pexpiuep> 191253 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 852930900
<quheiuu> 779703991 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0843072
<miopaqnvfqb> 204641084 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 892360
<uehipmxjurq> 5696790739 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 46737352069
<ijrdea> 3791696927 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 48277640169
<etwvqgaaokc> 2528345 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8375890
<ifldoul> 318417 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 20015061718
<aynwriddz> 00957105 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 258971971
<pydonnuopoe> 8564759 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9637465315
<npmeok> 35665644 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4543133
<usjarh> 3441403505 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 619752016
<yjezkoh> 4633789150 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 42202879468
<wivaygioghl> 96642477 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7332294441
<saeuzudgfj> 8649824 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 63002286433
<bzejbryaq> 53664704888 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 02284579403
<xbetucfuiu> 15069252 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 678232
<xfallpi> 38712491 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1267067
<presavbemv> 8939900 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 533028
<oestwoggi> 856924 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4039754479
<aujkpfzsp> 518642506 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 244375
<apgcxaasb> 39767584 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0230810519
<kedoes> 0832614 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1593297
<bawqenb> 82221149 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 40035204296
<eaewmhpux> 066369 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 04681635
<fegimuivoi> 918170834 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 70370657
<ewwnotv> 268680818 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 010336
<jnoslmuvoet> 02702991612 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 872378335
<iitcnexrpt> 391997 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9191287150
<dweiqpu> 34324621 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 79889164309
<uusmoknuc> 5461928940 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 187952922
<egyiexhgodo> 0008665353 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9835580789
<cbooeuq> 384506439 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 089603
<pjirabo> 0066730017 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 64849400
<bomjab> 45864156252 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5127623
<cnrkuy> 11675385 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0799477336
<euonbbej> 04080984 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3733603512
<oexajaoj> 7113486463 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0616363
<ijrdea> 85425957576 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 250717274
<etwvqgaaokc> 4020493331 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 84354580637
<izzuvsezu> 2921838 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 47179739
<jeuriexbdik> 7880682184 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3351680
<ifldoul> 3746556870 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2433016
<uehipmxjurq> 31013550272 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 70564402896
<eooazulwba> 1455734785 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 86071142
<aynwriddz> 9024652 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 07851096622
<quheiuu> 578314 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 79636425
<wivaygioghl> 898185 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 901135
<usjarh> 09417294970 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 13117382
<yjezkoh> 8905753238 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 150876044
<bijrxtigb> 77891858 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 93441151960
<yiaxhij> 30045432041 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 573358394
<pexpiuep> 612200 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 142763
<npmeok> 67919352859 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 853140388
<saeuzudgfj> 8162416152 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6972144
<kfaija> 22388297 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 97002264
<pydonnuopoe> 135110 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 30831273260
<bzejbryaq> 5950100 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 286435
<lobleitps> 2082201154 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 961145909
<miopaqnvfqb> 5127930129 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 49452247
<ooowozgu> 5080517 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3356764
<jalqrkn> 76490069 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 42104253
<iqeirtsu> 412263 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 62847999
<cjoarzmul> 220368099 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9554224
<xbetucfuiu> 342450 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 968856847
<etomeyoesau> 58773162 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 857142
<wfbqgaxoei> 36028994 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1387258
<xfallpi> 62173915 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4579706916
<bicaiuomqai> 61364566 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0979410
<apgcxaasb> 60671616676 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 122557
<kedoes> 6697733841 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 946787
<bawqenb> 7480251 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 419072
<oestwoggi> 34570025 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9057033
<aujkpfzsp> 95158971647 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 68099713607
<eappjiagi> 0677258 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 402708
<toigqdkt> 330020 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 401007
<qeaukizuy> 42307139 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 980172687
<ewwnotv> 87389814812 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 60708901
<egyiexhgodo> 793073 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 338743
<eaewmhpux> 43233292 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8329625471
<uusmoknuc> 2194271 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1011050361
<presavbemv> 12857291094 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5537479305
<fegimuivoi> 6762465 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 25632451655
<iitcnexrpt> 29137599094 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 035291633
<pjirabo> 884038 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 81085838
<euonbbej> 098186795 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 94299293692
<oexajaoj> 048603 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0171043
<ijrdea> 056685439 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 340119
<pydonnuopoe> 08970634549 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 32474210
<wivaygioghl> 464212 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 971365953
<aynwriddz> 048845785 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0692772
<quheiuu> 0757551991 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8366041127
<ifldoul> 85110128 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 87952891
<uehipmxjurq> 318677899 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9280633
<etwvqgaaokc> 809032 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 27330846
<usjarh> 09805912256 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 41310952
<bomjab> 17280274430 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 736805718
<cnrkuy> 5631989 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 618824583
<jeuriexbdik> 1873278 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 350792
<bijrxtigb> 1803886 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 491738
<lobleitps> 12183941012 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 32922581581
<miopaqnvfqb> 0812604561 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 705630
<ooowozgu> 0104689342 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 25430619
<jalqrkn> 80906006680 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7175759605
<ojafvqu> 137240753 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 18038611067
<jnoslmuvoet> 6859059 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7280385
<eooazulwba> 88961356 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7529519127
<pexpiuep> 07694211 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1286256
<cbooeuq> 3165653906 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5746098790
<npmeok> 526006 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 188671
<zylche> ...\
<izzuvsezu> 71060252548 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 170347
<dweiqpu> 279484 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 027618
<aebhyi> 1266342 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 82935956
<kfaija> 857727969 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 46617142541
<saeuzudgfj> 3803351 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2512187
<yjezkoh> 12584860361 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 70130937
<yiaxhij> 29988787664 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 24154592
<bzejbryaq> 31044977219 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7114221629
<iqeirtsu> 7594207 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 22626694852
<cjoarzmul> 9691325 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2504310
<wfbqgaxoei> 8562505 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 501111940
<oyvaimwooxo> 6663107845 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 364533
<eappjiagi> 625608421 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 58287763790
<nwmxzrntt> 0706095 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2571119614
<verpcfp> 9487257930 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 663265723
<toigqdkt> 8377405 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 862373831
<rajauz> 60026478 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 249988
<ebugeumt> 4660579 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5518804
<jihaaoaqso> 545702 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 884582650
<aamkad> 8187425154 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 606885
<xbetucfuiu> 078954523 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 90092480341
<bicaiuomqai> 78081419358 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 121345119
<xfallpi> 06103779 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6878982
<fegimuivoi> 97456297 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 36225077533
<oestwoggi> 322355 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 950629755
<etomeyoesau> 4677524027 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 214182983
<aujkpfzsp> 98176477975 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9212274106
<apgcxaasb> 6488773997 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 88015056961
<kedoes> 936738 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 334247
<bawqenb> 55048399 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 80897320193
<eaewmhpux> 282854 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 738861
<uusmoknuc> 1796737 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 26824689
<presavbemv> 921482415 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 226715077
<qeaukizuy> 981716353 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 602210
<egyiexhgodo> 800616994 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 19256529
<ewwnotv> 853865 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3983868621
<iitcnexrpt> 765675 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4603429407
<pjirabo> 452912658 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 49977184686
<nzubemdia> 05495806 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8223106
<izzuvsezu> 829061 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6501489959
<dweiqpu> 30169893 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6580502
<lobleitps> 4874622761 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 10301133
<miopaqnvfqb> 9556423 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 110243
<jalqrkn> 35495470 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 55064254
<cardxnws> 92746511446 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 139070979
<cnrkuy> 8429445133 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8040480
<jeuriexbdik> 2589107 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 77209498
<euonbbej> 251096254 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 55142422321
<igkgep> 411306069 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 182719487
<kxiciea> 51337645560 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 30026691002
<wivaygioghl> 786448345 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4735337
<ggvzaerr> 2799667 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 534077
<xsvkiaefoy> 03816459843 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8065620
<bomjab> 92796652334 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5225885429
<bijrxtigb> 7037770 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0880199
<pydonnuopoe> 31120533 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9079156531
<quheiuu> 9383572470 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 569789
<ifldoul> 78304717 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 02515925069
<aebhyi> 52318892948 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 77692673
<oexajaoj> 4443500226 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 865819339
<uehipmxjurq> 32617250328 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 411230597
<ijrdea> 9313049383 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 815169
<etwvqgaaokc> 93858826761 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 52268644678
<usjarh> 285936 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 78418922185
<yjezkoh> 8889399 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0089037920
<aynwriddz> 760002 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 505254121
<ooowozgu> 41933574 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 991322
<ojafvqu> 5120070670 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 65175265
<fdaxieha> 44301937511 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 704946
<kfaija> 86679303 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6864328484
<saeuzudgfj> 5516969523 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5015716307
<yiaxhij> 339237839 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 88911397488
<jnoslmuvoet> 2007001 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9779195823
<eooazulwba> 72210595 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 810951342
<pexpiuep> 937989 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 649687826
<cbooeuq> 860394 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 75732723
<npmeok> 55767652656 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1715453
<fvzskfnr> 121360 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 166585
<iqeirtsu> 93892642 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0128266
<bzejbryaq> 569218683 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 71087160
<cjoarzmul> 8841317 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 36966341177
<wfbqgaxoei> 0597958541 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 526031
<ohojaalarw> 047936833 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 262201045
<nwmxzrntt> 476731 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 53473430
<dgjones> !ops
<verpcfp> 980822415 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1255729930
<xbetucfuiu> 2534669462 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0883881
<xfallpi> 5474338 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 722217
<oyvaimwooxo> 20318990637 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 411575280
<aujkpfzsp> 44285841123 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 803306130
<ikajsnq> 4912999 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 97004394902
<aamkad> 4991419860 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 855381787
<eappjiagi> 525463742 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 56803599
<toigqdkt> 88531527522 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7706416462
<rajauz> 72262999 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2478513934
<kxiciea> 398684 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 71277474
<qeaukizuy> 5002908613 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 476757
<ebugeumt> 169304069 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 416167
<jihaaoaqso> 62389715415 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 352950785
<nzubemdia> 091701 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2562476528
<jnoslmuvoet> 930879 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2679791687
<euonbbej> 462591 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 048550
<ohojaalarw> 25496481 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 40924860895
<lobleitps> 0336580 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9538788
<ggvzaerr> 9434305 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 530373259
<iitcnexrpt> 552064087 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 969801068
<cardxnws> 677850 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 87924495247
<igkgep> 77011803427 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8374195
<pjirabo> 188543 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 121987553
<ewwnotv> 022299 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6906199756
<izzuvsezu> 5403784729 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 32521501
<dweiqpu> 2649933 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6803162
<cnrkuy> 95248053 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 86143194797
<jeuriexbdik> 93031343 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 475887
<pydonnuopoe> 694003871 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 78222828653
<eooazulwba> 86597952 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2389468
<pexpiuep> 9347187 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 47928908
<cbooeuq> 24093923 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5004229
<apgcxaasb> 868562794 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4210366535
<kedoes> 62204351887 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 573022276
<bawqenb> 91528362145 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8493622937
<eaewmhpux> 5603458910 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 012537437
<xsvkiaefoy> 806517731 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4417116
<uusmoknuc> 0308647531 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3843136
<bicaiuomqai> 502125847 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 60123664133
<presavbemv> 626328 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6808904624
<fegimuivoi> 808304 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 99681208
<oestwoggi> 5003343 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 835882
<etomeyoesau> 50914370 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 12358898
<yiaxhij> 25916068 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 225078408
<miopaqnvfqb> 93619658618 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 363481068
<jalqrkn> 620122120 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 915549171
<ojafvqu> 141642 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7356104
<ifldoul> 943070 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 14849644
<egyiexhgodo> 54832246 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 02662186022
<aebhyi> 6009100959 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 389414
<uehipmxjurq> 242451798 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 36867991481
<ijrdea> 27507443 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 38926654368
<etwvqgaaokc> 7596143 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 495553
<fdaxieha> 33819346 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5230476783
<fvzskfnr> 359225 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 942924251
<aynwriddz> 9638071 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8409283283
<wivaygioghl> 9660623726 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 23150324011
<usjarh> 59522424 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2750079598
<yjezkoh> 7155624923 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7510651
<oexajaoj> 9718008523 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 956085
<bomjab> 07430259 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4442218
<bijrxtigb> 895169795 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 45235154155
<zylche> FUCK OFF
<ozphavu> 788648557 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 306397
<kfaija> 221042471 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 85195082
<quheiuu> 3471712193 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 749508
<saeuzudgfj> 2314718 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0377203646
<ooowozgu> 07315926637 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 49199308
<npmeok> 66166736 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 72885587623
<iqeirtsu> 1029737582 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 974710
<cjoarzmul> 2698966714 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6719758
<bzejbryaq> 817384879 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 882430562
<wfbqgaxoei> 35650806022 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 61611834
<eappjiagi> 76109937 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 033599377
<xbetucfuiu> 246329 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 639622420
<oyvaimwooxo> 4512708 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9695747
<nwmxzrntt> 84921102156 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 344876
<ebugeumt> 29293482 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 603252
<jihaaoaqso> 89253040415 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1859448
<apgcxaasb> 60221129863 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9845835
<ikajsnq> 7793794 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5596165850
<xfallpi> 43492513885 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 122459559
<fegimuivoi> 48196274687 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 856077
<oestwoggi> 5002196239 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 16076209102
<etomeyoesau> 0484083 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4375403
<aujkpfzsp> 57571003043 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 900495
<aamkad> 3568204667 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 77635827
<verpcfp> 761147 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 61173696178
<e-Hernick> wow
<toigqdkt> 8019867804 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 24781678
<rajauz> 259416324 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 84030495311
<kxiciea> 11249043047 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 53280426
<ozphavu> 610664012 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 07385822
<qeaukizuy> 922329449 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3391330489
<arueew> 0228240 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 361121
<ibouvlva> 185695 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 579127950
<jbabgo> 73582069 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 549365598
<kedoes> 1040704360 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 547474
<bawqenb> 01203478 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 050101
<eaewmhpux> 9500111087 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 079527
<uusmoknuc> 73498901 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7338278
<ippdax> 4441872544 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3387158053
<iitcnexrpt> 504641 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 910025
<cardxnws> 736475887 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 53135704
<ohojaalarw> 5026630 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 268533
<egyiexhgodo> 0345201147 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 364117535
<ijrdea> 29751280 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 794871269
<etwvqgaaokc> 146995455 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3776106921
<lobleitps> 209420803 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 131112920
<ggvzaerr> 62155717181 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8070708528
<miopaqnvfqb> 6080743415 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 009676842
<jalqrkn> 003734236 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7683420184
<ojafvqu> 478949358 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 929507
<pjirabo> 796884 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 99696592
<wivaygioghl> 55333210 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 865529
<xsvkiaefoy> 6890800059 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9170486819
<pydonnuopoe> 05392417 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8857664863
<ewwnotv> 456866144 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 47382311
<izzuvsezu> 11255515293 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 799501471
<fdaxieha> 533263 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 75823593
<dweiqpu> 3745827 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 805148
<ifldoul> 9471964 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9498431355
<aebhyi> 0773086 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7509283
<oexajaoj> 6549467344 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 96821991670
<uehipmxjurq> 864355 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7407610
<aynwriddz> 4024354695 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 098380
<quheiuu> 3221385 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 066863899
<usjarh> 098283 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 764926713
<yjezkoh> 54997749146 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 454887648
<xwayotzs> 160826249 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 506531
<fvzskfnr> 66599053501 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 83665903078
<ooowozgu> 0305445813 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6874269038
<bomjab> 155630638 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 209461915
<cnrkuy> 45002421628 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 815892
<jeuriexbdik> 0822328 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 30640171459
<euonbbej> 86792414 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 94501735
<bijrxtigb> 77420701624 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4237506
<nzubemdia> 83615553844 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 10823699884
<jnoslmuvoet> 64435219037 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 05752739935
<eooazulwba> 81396683 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6803538
<igkgep> 209221123 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 768725
<pexpiuep> 559406516 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 687685252
<cbooeuq> 441737443 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 595546505
<npmeok> 383066 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9000964
<saeuzudgfj> 5888320480 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2619700033
<kfaija> 98506259351 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 14769603923
<bicaiuomqai> 697798 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 27351664825
<presavbemv> 308565 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 66211898
<yiaxhij> 4841395278 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 29001411172
<oztwzq> 8345514 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6734008
<oztwzq> 4450583 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 40962283
<oztwzq> 75705928 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 347261
<iqeirtsu> 821745923 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 361561
<wfbqgaxoei> 983531 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 54157942
<cjoarzmul> 320656 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5272634393
<oyvaimwooxo> 050237 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3818890
<nwmxzrntt> 1676417 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 84847605523
<eappjiagi> 14656759638 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 913533
<bzejbryaq> 99783031 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9519131
<ebugeumt> 3758630 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 455415280
<jihaaoaqso> 588936 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1033942
<xbetucfuiu> 3110381736 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 11772551338
<xfallpi> 200004 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1631719209
<oestwoggi> 9203859022 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 26427606904
<aujkpfzsp> 0316220007 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7168529
<verpcfp> 650336305 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 10860259553
<ozphavu> 494322 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 83756087
<rajauz> 14441128946 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 41867712873
<kxiciea> 880577565 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 365818723
<iitcnexrpt> 832005 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 19409329770
<cardxnws> 1694985 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 285683905
<ohojaalarw> 83095120353 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5130795
<ewwnotv> 03379658 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 27900858583
<presavbemv> 244759316 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 986599
<fegimuivoi> 4002093 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 014521634
<etomeyoesau> 9114743540 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 96868296296
<aamkad> 41072646 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 60788358
<arueew> 0780925158 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9551886551
<toigqdkt> 32824396 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5387654
<nzubemdia> 0531924934 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 645111793
<ggvzaerr> 235279 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 126444
<qeaukizuy> 5047233456 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 722953172
<ibouvlva> 78676195440 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 65780984752
<jbabgo> 97182672145 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 13560121
<ippdax> 68807715336 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7556648548
<erdcruvxaom> 7826587091 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1918942489
<pjirabo> 51880714 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0529581280
<jnoslmuvoet> 4881134477 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0355728611
<igkgep> 5937552738 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 514283007
<pexpiuep> 8973370 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 514233
<egyiexhgodo> 7790008875 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 02497312
<ijrdea> 514333 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8500194862
<erdcruvxaom> 045712464 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0786738158
<ifldoul> 90270802 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 185846
<oexajaoj> 9523659555 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5653424354
<etwvqgaaokc> 59331596035 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9681228260
<apgcxaasb> 03934589787 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0651954
<kedoes> 243012 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 568111
<bawqenb> 22522676422 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 321006
<eaewmhpux> 8742093 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 31178727961
<ikajsnq> 934011678 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9309257
<xsvkiaefoy> 225470 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 87774888160
<uusmoknuc> 270069 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 347530076
<pydonnuopoe> 41650889 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 125320146
<aynwriddz> 0712124 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3156467
<quheiuu> 746708 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5104096
<wivaygioghl> 766644 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 698547
<usjarh> 540935356 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 625915761
<xwayotzs> 5384111268 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 642368436
<lobleitps> 77848061 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 91389739366
<miopaqnvfqb> 2421394206 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 11992922839
<ooowozgu> 944768352 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8415174888
<jalqrkn> 3790524 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 18103080871
<ojafvqu> 375907135 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 28714201
<aebhyi> 848179 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7645934
<uehipmxjurq> 63172764 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0721189
<eooazulwba> 4268501757 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1960775629
<cbooeuq> 7863580 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 828346914
<npmeok> 49097014 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 951670462
<fvzskfnr> 754976498 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7245733
<izzuvsezu> 830423 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 82604034861
<fdaxieha> 60675641355 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 99481445
<dweiqpu> 877576035 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3719500
<bicaiuomqai> 88903923 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 70799662
<yiaxhij> 5595027 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 491650
<bomjab> 226440 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4624306468
<cnrkuy> 246007 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 814380242
<jeuriexbdik> 46925308 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 793028578
<euonbbej> 87985089270 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 86819074
<bijrxtigb> 1224934520 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2266891
<zjsreo> 44649763285 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 26539732
<saeuzudgfj> 33497458349 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 073729
<yjezkoh> 96210562 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 57788985213
<iqeirtsu> 57829634 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 73831529
<kfaija> 007095 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 442749
<eetazoxao> 7241833408 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 725342
<wfbqgaxoei> 2269465 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1557006
<cjoarzmul> 3757888 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2168311727
<oyvaimwooxo> 753697 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 039398
<eappjiagi> 71823435158 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 12454496912
<nwmxzrntt> 88274642896 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9523398
<ebugeumt> 091696312 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 67446767
<rajauz> 637840 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2869819
<ozphavu> 00149684 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 493297573
<jihaaoaqso> 7045015861 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0974004
<kxiciea> 9498319 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 06849862530
<toigqdkt> 4928307 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 545355966
<ewwnotv> 4701548 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 551341756
<arueew> 82058794988 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5268723828
<nzubemdia> 173214 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 24724135612
<xbetucfuiu> 04530990523 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9830973
<xfallpi> 421457 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0131651609
<presavbemv> 10783195 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 90045537
<fegimuivoi> 7238156 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 81605413586
<oestwoggi> 14412458220 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 34078035
<etomeyoesau> 08090538264 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 87169848
<aujkpfzsp> 09001344393 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 53140695
<aamkad> 47150499 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1077012
<verpcfp> 05184014401 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 06422755
<ibouvlva> 71258000384 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 98127903
<jbabgo> 08735780 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 28934971
<ippdax> 37458500116 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2556710158
<qeaukizuy> 64955298107 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 667302
<ggvzaerr> 352405350 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2918183
<izzuvsezu> 9774815 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 58640768479
<egyiexhgodo> 13047957534 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9313384412
<pjirabo> 603226 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 50670123201
<lobleitps> 99256740 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 74278384170
<erdcruvxaom> 884060876 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3399261650
<wivaygioghl> 3529697 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 39896275
<usjarh> 428174915 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9763488571
<fdaxieha> 1568931690 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 26576349
<dweiqpu> 7187328 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 45952930
<ifldoul> 036619 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 05668191
<aebhyi> 1110689 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 85586039877
<oexajaoj> 017652803 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 711811951
<uehipmxjurq> 415865 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 10737534997
<ijrdea> 44480271563 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 654210956
<etwvqgaaokc> 2521612 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9909429
<bzejbryaq> 73483074 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 9845080
<miopaqnvfqb> 2910501385 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3359515
<ooowozgu> 8873650613 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8212773
<jalqrkn> 04489514345 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 116896
<ojafvqu> 36116724976 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 41008859
<aynwriddz> 9258677 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 147224881
<quheiuu> 458441992 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 45760203
<yjezkoh> 9616823 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 86042001
<xwayotzs> 138249 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 248907
<iitcnexrpt> 3533584335 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 60354629
<pydonnuopoe> 29045449598 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 289156788
<cardxnws> 04588594 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3361982700
<ohojaalarw> 947856 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 118405567
<bomjab> 872483247 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3452378012
<cnrkuy> 85257680 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 522591
<jeuriexbdik> 11763061600 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 223259459
<euonbbej> 7467194 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 003327132
<apgcxaasb> 994326551 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 679459216
<kedoes> 1694061 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 16991710390
<bawqenb> 08517526 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 38923601787
<eaewmhpux> 03089978153 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 867292881
<ikajsnq> 18599288856 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1029549
<xsvkiaefoy> 810360 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 13158467595
<uusmoknuc> 430479764 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3898007
<bicaiuomqai> 1329085414 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4599999
<yiaxhij> 5905735142 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6385856
<kfaija> 5805432 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6585842582
<jnoslmuvoet> 86749455 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2045103346
<eooazulwba> 10645389022 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 452309784
<fvzskfnr> 778923490 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5734545
<igkgep> 26079610017 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 46544191234
<pexpiuep> 855448 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8168938
<cbooeuq> 9129219338 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 09268696318
<npmeok> 34235133 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8322240735
<bijrxtigb> 86203415947 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8267923833
<saeuzudgfj> 840598 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8587163578
<iqeirtsu> 675421 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 646450037
<cjoarzmul> 4037675901 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 508542579
<eetazoxao> 01657375777 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 49817797810
<wfbqgaxoei> 725053943 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 27394347037
<zjsreo> 847330290 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8782108
<oyvaimwooxo> 6881622554 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 59129270
<nwmxzrntt> 303042 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 33528869
<zjsreo> 9419038159 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 685037744
<eappjiagi> 3417851 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5696909623
<ebugeumt> 00822617 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 43464929
<xbetucfuiu> 92614831 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 45279198330
<xfallpi> 190737 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 913466144
<verpcfp> 325559 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 10513773
<jihaaoaqso> 3168727 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 8590169
<rajauz> 861079889 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6949764216
<ozphavu> 9691893 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0042015690
<toigqdkt> 299713 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 10943646
<qeaukizuy> 20918758303 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 04516245673
<kxiciea> 53762117132 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 29208174
<kedoes> 52550907 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 24208510
<bawqenb> 503337663 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 034546485
<eaewmhpux> 93417364 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 939689
<ikajsnq> 944516249 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 76993643
<presavbemv> 5549271509 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 04978606
<fegimuivoi> 94563369287 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 95398294435
<oestwoggi> 32988501 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 439383
<etomeyoesau> 31375799586 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 20640723
<aujkpfzsp> 27631722 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 50068003859
<aamkad> 0817317487 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 544026
<apgcxaasb> 153169007 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 568168998
<uusmoknuc> 63330303 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 573969093
<ippdax> 27860390 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 24804260
<cardxnws> 682010 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 801284284
<ohojaalarw> 84839636 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0772452063
<egyiexhgodo> 568926669 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2131535424
<ggvzaerr> 5787481 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7857379301
<euonbbej> 015742 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 022459561
<nzubemdia> 708510 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 60310220282
<erdcruvxaom> 888214 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 091043095
<ifldoul> 25777978262 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 828748
<oexajaoj> 4862171792 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 063724
<ijrdea> 71387002193 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 572786
<lobleitps> 07055990165 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6249012
<miopaqnvfqb> 31895493 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 46172119
<jalqrkn> 54367896 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 55256742
<ojafvqu> 9759867 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 63137938
<ewwnotv> 264847 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 71002835
<izzuvsezu> 0262653244 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 43794528
<fdaxieha> 895477 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 7743007319
<dweiqpu> 2933127 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 84708288
<arueew> 464818 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 78512834
<aebhyi> 517933 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 91117128732
<etwvqgaaokc> 8219299468 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 061332599
<pjirabo> 4184354 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 43623680
<ibouvlva> 84936715 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 74175499587
<jbabgo> 728597 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 993233451
<xsvkiaefoy> 58347183608 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 023877761
<yiaxhij> 21013487 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 91831851035
<bomjab> 52741632 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 581304
<cnrkuy> 80434698 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 52825545
<jeuriexbdik> 54066826 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4187196
<bijrxtigb> 284605487 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 595690
<uehipmxjurq> 647013964 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 369812669
<jnoslmuvoet> 3402894 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 44976986875
<eooazulwba> 4832532 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 51876693
<igkgep> 4360428 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0067397
<pexpiuep> 05368429 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 920685
<cbooeuq> 7430672458 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 974675
<npmeok> 190079213 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 744638
<wivaygioghl> 684281 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 45336142833
<usjarh> 190773405 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 5690390
<ooowozgu> 3670902 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 89486238
<zylche> FArking bastards.
<bzejbryaq> 93424745617 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 55816875630
<eetazoxao> 82836201190 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 239555
<aynwriddz> 40246039 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 931100624
<quheiuu> 95832337606 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 52238809
<yjezkoh> 734906738 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4797384
<xwayotzs> 149230938 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 863677046
<fvzskfnr> 36987627 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 1159321
<bicaiuomqai> 6350715164 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 6151945336
<saeuzudgfj> 6929862605 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 184782
<iqeirtsu> 208359 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 974465
<cjoarzmul> 1017060 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 2621897400
<oyvaimwooxo> 652497 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 726765812
<nwmxzrntt> 5147855474 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 0421260
<wfbqgaxoei> 193800529 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 4994301975
<ebugeumt> 870774786 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 3821775
<kedoes> 6724657 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 153737
<bawqenb> 95279541 FRENCHS FUCK THE WORLD ! FUCK USA ! FRANCE REWLZ ! VIVE LA FRANCE ! 759896
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<kane77> what the ... was that?
<zylche> Farking bots..
<genii> !ops
<sproingie> that was cute
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<tomaw> kane77: just a bot or two ;)
<sproingie> guess we found another proxy
<e-Hernick> Wow, this was both a well-executed attack, and a very well executed defense reaction from the ops, the bots and the network
<nalioth> genii: don't you see the klines in progress?
<blubloblu> what was that?
<e-Hernick> I'm really impressed at how fast the network was able to neutralize the threat
<netcrash> e-Hernick: Yes indeed e-Hernick a very well defence by the home team
<Amaranth> That was a bot attack
<e-Hernick> GO ADMINS!!
<Amaranth> It's taken care of, freenode staff did all the work :P
<zylche> It's been years since I've seen a good ole bot attack.
<kane77> netcrash, so the score's 0:1 for the home team?
<e-Hernick> Admins prevail, massive attack repelled. Freenode is now immune to attack from those hosts.
<blubloblu> damn french!
<genii> nalioth: no, i didn't see LOL
<Amaranth> zylche: We see them once a month or so here
<e-Hernick> blubloblu: watch your mouth, this was the work of people who don't represent the french!
<zylche> Sounds great.
<kane77> admins gain 150 experience :)
<e-Hernick> You can't blame the french for this attack.
<blubloblu> i know, i know. I'm half french myself
<e-Hernick> This was the work of one or more demented individuals.
<mkultrax> what happened?
<mkultrax> netsplit?
<e-Hernick> mkultrax somebody attacked the channel with powerful bots
<Juhaz> demonstration of how windows works
<mkultrax> ah
<TheLetterE> no, bunch of hijacked computsers
<netcrash> kane77: Yes That would be a positive result.
<e-Hernick> mkultrax the attack was quickly repelled by operators
<mkultrax> good job ops
 * genii blames the specific french guy who sent the bots but doesn't mind one way or the other about the other french ppl
<blubloblu> why is there no ops on this channel
<e-Hernick> it's a good demonstration of efficient admins
<e-Hernick> blubloblu: because there is strong network protection
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blubloblu> and back to regu
<blubloblu> lar broadcasting
<zylche> !ontopic
<e-Hernick> Ubuntu 4.06 FTW.
<e-Hernick> Why run anything newer?
<Amaranth> e-Hernick: Doesn't even exist :P
<genii> Lack of updates to 4.06 ?
<genii> 4.10 rather
<chazco> Disabling network-manager doesnt help :(
<kane77> heh.. and I consider my self an old time ubuntu user :)
<HuibertGill> chazco: looking brb
<HuibertGill> chazco: hmmm, which page?
<chazco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 describes it (an internal uni page)
<adamorjames> I ahve an app that tries to remove itself but can't which acuses an error. The reason it does this is because I used sudo aptitude purge on it. It is called e17-cvs. I removed it from /etc/apt/available and it stll shows that it wants to remove it but can't which still results in a n error.
<adamorjames> *an
<adamorjames> *have
<adamorjames> >.>
<adamorjames> *causes
<adamorjames> sry
<adamorjames> any help?
<adamorjames> I also removed all the files
<chazco> Ah... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538830&highlight=blackboard
<chazco> Same type of website
<HuibertGill> chazco: I read that, but it did not say wich site. As you wrote that it is onyl one page, and other pages work dfine, I must asume that the page is the problem, not the ubuntu upgrade on the client side.
<xipietotec> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<chazco> The page works on every other system i've tried... just 7.10 fails
<xen_caapn> applets aren't getting added to my panel on xubuntu. they don't show up when i try to add them. anyone know what the problem is?
<ntoxin> could someone tell me what the linux equivalent of netbios is???
<HuibertGill> chazco: have you tried loading the page with wget, it might indicate if the problem is with the UserPSace programs, or the network code in ubuntu
<chazco> wget wont work due to needing to log in
<dartelin> hi
<dartelin> anyone using vmware on ubuntu ?
<adamorjames> I have an app that tries to remove itself but can't which causes an error. The reason it does this is because I used sudo aptitude purge on it. It is called e17-cvs. I removed it from /etc/apt/available and it still shows that it wants to remove it but can't which still results in an error.
<Tarkus> i just copied over a directory from a seperate partition to my /home/mike/ and it is owned by root. and its permissions are read only, and it has a lock and probably some other stuff... how can i make all this stuff be the same as everything else in /home/mike/ ???
<HuibertGill> chazco: wgat can handle basic auth, anything else i strickier
<chazco> Its PHP based
<adamorjames> Anyone?
<Amaranth> adamorjames: Why can't it be removed?
<rambo3> wget page?PHPSSID=?
<HuibertGill> rambo3: yes, that might work if you get the PHPSID in a browser first (disable coockies for this to work)
<ntoxin> So does anybody know what is the equivalent of netbios in linux???
<chazco> Its complicated... i'd have to work out the POST at each stage, not to mention the PHP login stuff etc
<rambo3> wait curl would could work there
<adamorjames> Amaranth: it says error 1
<chazco> Disabling cookies causes it to deny login
<Amaranth> adamorjames: No, it says more than that
<Amaranth> adamorjames: Pastebin the whole output
<adamorjames> ok Amaranth
<musashiii> hi all
<HuibertGill> thats a pitty, php can handle cookies and session-token urls seamlessly as a fallback
<TikiMan> Can anyone tell me how to reset or change the screen preference for a single user? Now that I have my monitor refresh setup right one user account is messed up.
<chybeck> hi, i wish to use prism54 instead of ndiswrapper for this session (wifi driver), i tried modprobe -r ndiswrapper && modprobe prism54 but it doesn't work, any idea ?
<musashiii> can anyone help me enable my svideo? I'm running Gutsy and don't need twinview, just want 1 Monitor and 1 X Session through SVideo.
<adamorjames> Amaranth: let me fix /etc/apt/available first with my backup copy because I deleted e17 from it
<JonaTh> When I boot my laptop it won't bring me to Gnome, just tty1. What do I do?
<adamorjames> Amaranth: one second
<rambo3> i have a php function to login and get phpssid thru fscoket and retreave a page in html
<Amaranth> rambo3: ##php
<rambo3> Amaranth, thanks i would have never guessed
<xen_caapn> applets aren't showing up when i add them to my xfce panel, anyone know why?
<adamorjames> Amaranth: I meant /var/lib/dpkg/available
<scoops> Jonath, can you reload gdm?
<musashiii> can anyone help me with my svideo? I've tried editing the xorg.conf a few times with no luck. I added the options for "TVFormatOut" "Svideo" etc...
<morpheusdreams> hello everyone, could someone point me in the right direction for this? i want to dynamically show the most recent image from a folder. the images will be called 0001 followed by 0002 and so on.... no one is talkin in the html channel :(
<TikiMan> Anyone know what file gets edited when a user changes his screen resolution in the preferences area? I need to reset this for one login.
<JonaTh> scoops: How do I do that?
<xipietotec> does the intel resolution thing still effect gutsy?
<hexd> is there something similiar to itunes or rhapsody for ubuntu?
<Viper_Scull> rhytmbox is similar to itunes
<scoops> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<zetheroo> well I am back at it again.... trying to get my machine to play DVD's
<adamorjames> Amaranth: http://pastebin.com/d4609055b
<scoops> try that?
<dartelin> anyone using vmware on ubuntu ?
<hexd> Viper_Scull, thanks
<JonaTh> I'll try
<Viper_Scull> wellcome
<zetheroo> is there someone here who knows just about everything there is to know abotu DVD playback in Ubuntu?
<Tarkus> i just copied over a directory from a seperate partition to my /home/mike/ and it is owned by root. and its permissions are read only, and it has a lock and probably some other stuff... how can i make all this stuff be the same as everything else in /home/mike/ ???
<linux88> OK. Why wouldnt ubuntu be able to at least regonize my internal wireless hardware????
<musashiii> Linux is frustrating sometimes. I like to use it better than windows, but Windows configs are so much easier.
<Amaranth> adamorjames: ok, this is an ugly hack but sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/e17-cvs.postrm
<Amaranth> adamorjames: then try to purge it again
<xen_caapn> idk musashiii, ubuntu configured my video, sound, and wireless automatically, whereas windows wouldn't even try to
<Tarkus> musashiii, yep. i feel the same way.. for certain things.
<Viper_Scull> zetheroo i use vlc for playing dvd
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Viper_Scull> it works fine
<HuibertGill> Tarkus: look into "chmod" I think something like "chmod -R mike:mike /home/mike/NewDirectory" you need to execute this as root
<scoops> try automatrix zetheroo
<infinitycircuit> zetheroo: do you have the proprietary codecs installed
<Tarkus> HuibertGill, is that all? or do i need to do chown something?
<musashiii> Some things are easier with linux, some are easier with windows. I could spend hours trying to get my 4 monitors to work in Gutsy, but it is about a 30 sec setup in Windows
<zetheroo> Viper_Scull: yes... I know for most people it works fine... but I want to know why nothing is working on several machines here
<infinitycircuit> zetheroo: if you go to pcworld.com there is an article called post-install tips for gutsy gibbon that explains how to install them
<zetheroo> scoops: heard its rubbish so I won't... thanks
<infinitycircuit> zetheroo: what brand is your dvd player?  it may be locked into a foreign zone
<TikiMan> Anyone know what file gets edited when a user changes his screen resolution in the preferences area? I need to reset this for one user account.
<adamorjames> Amaranth: yes! thank you so much! it worked! you are awesome!
<juaco> hello, anyone can tell me what are the perms for /tmp?
<zetheroo> infinitycircuit: it has nothing to do with the DVD drive at this stage
<HuibertGill> Tarkus: I wrote a chown command, this sets the owner of every file and dir in NewDirectorx to user mike and group mike I guessed those, you might need others
<georgy_28_> Tarkus sudo chown -R mike:mike /directory
<Viper_Scull> tikiman  you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<zetheroo> infinitycircuit: I had the same issue on another machine and installing the medibuntu libcss2 fixed it
<subpar_> does anyone know how to set the password for nfs?
<JonaTh> scoops: "gdm is not installed"
<zetheroo> infinitycircuit: however it did not fix the problem on teo other machines
<subpar_> or at least know if it's the same as samba
<Tarkus> HuibertGill, i though you wrote chmod.
<musashiii> I'm actually surprised to have this svideo trouble. I don't even want anything fancy, just 1 monitor and 1 XSession running through SVideo
<HuibertGill> Tarkus: oops, my bad, sorry
<TikiMan> Viper_Scull no that's for the entire system. I was setting that up so my monitor would have the proper resolution options. It works now, but one user's screen is fubar. I need to reset his prefs
<zetheroo> infinitycircuit: I want to know why it is so freakin finiky .... seems like its way too easy for things to get messed up with DVD codecs etc...
<zetheroo> anyone here know how you sort out a no-DVD-playback Ubuntu machine?
<Tarkus> HuibertGill, np. also is it mike:mike or is it mike.mike? cause it wont it outputs the following... chmod: invalid mode: `mike:mike'
<kitche> !dvd | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zetheroo> Someone who knows how to check what the current state of the machine is and thereby know whats wrong?
<scoops> sudo aptitude install gdm
<Tarkus> HuibertGill, oh, nvrm.. i still did chmod.
<juaco> cmon, i trade the info for a grub background rotation script :)
<zetheroo> kitche: once again... I have been to all the documentation..... no use
<morpheusdreams> could someone point me in the right direction for displaying the most recent image in a folder on a website? i can't find anything
<JonaTh> scoops: There comes my old dpkg error.
<scoops> whats the error?
<zetheroo> looking for a real pro here...... DVD playback..... codecs.... etc
<Radi01> vlc
<rambo3> zetheroo, what coed
<musashiii> I'm a bit of a noob, but have you installed VLC and the appropriate codecs?
<zetheroo> rambo3: DVD playback
<rambo3> vlc doesn't share codecs
<rambo3> that mpeg2
<TikiMan> Does anyone know where the screen preferences individual logins are stored? One user's is bugged and I need to reset it.
<musashiii> Like I said, I'm a newb
<Tarkus> HuibertGill, ok, so now everything is owned by mike.. but some certain files in the subfolder are still read-only though..
<zetheroo> I have installed libdvdcss2 and vlc.... nothing doing
<JonaTh> scoops: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587339
<zetheroo> I also have tried using gxine and libdvdread3
<zetheroo> nothing doing
<juaco> anyone know what are the permissions for /tmp? i had trouble and restored the system somehow but i had to set it manually to get X. i want to make sure i put the right perms
<rambo3> zetheroo, did you try mplayer ?
<georgy_28_> Tarkus, : sudo chmod -R 755 /directory
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> no good
<zetheroo> worst of all of them
<musashiii> I'm so close to finishing my linux box, MythTV, lIRc, FTP, Apache, Webmin, etc... are all set up, but I still can't get my svideo to work :(
<riddlebox> musashiii, what graphics card?
<musashiii> SiS, not sure, need to look it up, found it in the back of my shop
<scoops> jonaTH-you using the latest version of apt?
<Tarkus> georgy_28_, great, thanks
<riddlebox> can someone tell me how to get vnc to work so I can view my actual desktop, instead of the x server?
<georgy_28_> Tarkus, : np
<JonaTh> Thought so, no sure anymore.
<xp_prg> I am trying to find my firefox plugins directory, anyone know where that is?
<zetheroo> when I play a DVD in VLC it opens it as a 4 minute Audio CD
<juaco> riddlebox you mean the console?
<rambo3> zetheroo, and in mplayer?
<zetheroo> rambo3: Mplayer just refuses to open it at all
<rambo3> zetheroo,  did you try only one file , maybe it is bad file
<juaco> anyone know what are the permissions for /tmp? i had trouble and restored the system somehow but i had to set it manually to get X. i want to make sure i put the right perms, please just look at it in your terminal
<zetheroo> rambo3: I have a good disk
<riddlebox> juaco, well when I start vncserver, then connect with vncviewer I just see a background and I cannot do anything, I need the gnome-desktop so I can see what the user is doing
<HuibertGill> juaco:
<zetheroo> rambo3: works in another Ubuntu machine here
<HuibertGill> juaco: I think "chmod 1777 /tmp" should do the trick, it sets the sticky bit
<Baz> hi need help with monitor issue
<musashiii> SiS 6326 is my graphics card according to the graphics card tab in Screens and Graphics
<juaco> HuibertGill yeaaaaa thanks man that's just it
<jshadow> anyone have any idea as to why my machine might be resolving using DNS first and /etc/hosts second? any if there is a way to reverse that..
<linxeh> jshadow: /etc/nsswitch.conf
<SIrDave144> I attempted to use sound recorder and got a message which said "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<jshadow> k thanks
<linxeh> likely you have a line that says hosts: dns files
<jshadow> thanks much
<musashiii> Using SiS 6326 Graphics card. Need help with SVideo, any ideas
<SIrDave144> I can not find anything which looks like "Multimedia Settings" anywhere!
<SIrDave144> All comments gracelessly accepted.
<scoops> what does /var/lib/dpkg/status show jonaTH?
<HuibertGill> jshadow: lookm into /etc/host.conf it should say: "order hosts,bind
<jshadow> k
<HuibertGill> jshadow: see, hosts first, then ask bind (dns)
<georgy_28> SIrDave144, : try with the sound mixer
<jshadow> yeah it says hosts, then bind
<GMWeezel> what's an alternative to " sed '1d' | sed 's/ /\\40/' "? i was hoping i could do it in one statement
<TikiMan> I have one user account with it's screen setting messed up. Does anyone know how to reset these settings or copy a working setting into the users.
<arash> Hi, I installed some drivers to my 4 yo ATI card(with the automatic GUI) and now it seems that things got messed up. my screen says 'OUT OF RANGE SET MONITOR TO 1280 x 1023 @ 60H<'
<juaco> riddlebox i didn't understood you quite well
<SIrDave144> Georgy_28, Thanks for the help, it made no difference.
<JonaTh> scoops: Couldn't open it. Guess my OS is f-ed up...
<arash> I use Ubuntu 7.10, installed just recently
<Jack[con]> hello all
<JonaTh> Was trying to boot from CDROM but the lap seems to overlook the CD somehow...
<acu> I want to make dell wireless broadcom 1490 card work -  I have the .sys files from vista 32 bit - however I run amd64 can anyone tell me how to do it ?
<riddlebox> juaco, I start vncserver on the machine i want to remote to, then the one I want to remote from I type vncviewer xxx.xxx.xxx:1 but I get an xserver screen not my gnome-session
<scoops> yeah i had the problem after days of googling i gave up and re-installed jonath
<JonaTh> I'm trying to reinstall now, guess I should go back to using pencil and paper like bad in the old days,...
<juaco> thats weird, i'm sorry all i can do is to google for that
<scoops> pen and pencil? i've forgotten how to write now lol
<JonaTh> Hehe.
<arash> is xrandr supposed to give 'Can't open display'?
<JonaTh> Well, any ideas on how to force my laptop to boot from CD and not the f-ed up hard drive?
<crdlb> arash: only if it can't open the display :)
<crdlb> where are you running it?
<telnetkubuntu> .
<arash> crdlb: in one of those 'ctrl+alt+f1..6' teminals
<scoops> go to bios and set cd as first boot
<Lachlan> hey can somebody answer 2 questions about ubuntu for me before i make it my main desktop. do steam (for counterstrike) and MSN messenger work under WINE?
<JonaTh> Done.
<crdlb> arash: then yes it will
<crdlb> arash: xrandr is a tool for an X display
<arash> crdlb: I repaste my problem, maybe you can help me :)
<arash> Hi, I installed some drivers to my 4 yo ATI card(with the automatic GUI) and now it seems that things got messed up. my screen says 'OUT OF RANGE SET MONITOR TO 1280 x 1023 @ 60H'
<scoops> msn messenger can be replaced with amsn in linux
<inAbsurdum> Lachlan, Counterstrike (and steam) works just fine. MSN Messenger 6 works, but not Live, as far as I know. There are many good clients for Ubuntu/Linux that works just fine with the MSN protocol, though.
<SIrDave144>  I attempted to use sound recorder and got a message which said "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."  There are no multimedia settings I can see.
<crdlb> arash: you could try reconfiguring your x server to use a resolution that you know will work
<deostroll> Need help connecting 2nd hard disk...!
<crdlb> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<arash> crdlb: sounds like an idea alright, I test (btw. how can i connect to irc from the computer with the problem, Im not writing it from the 'right' computer
<arash> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lachlan> inabsurdum thank you i do know that there are many IMs for linux but im yet to find one i consider good. aMSN is almost there but GAIM/Pidgin and Kopte annoy me way too much
<inAbsurdum> Lachlan, well, I had the same feeling, but Pidgin has grown on me ;)
<finalbeta> great. my new sweex pu102 2 sata port card is supported in linux. you plug it in, it works. But like always, just not perfect. It freezes up the system when transferring large (>100Mb) amounts of data. after looking up the errors I get. seems the chip is causing troubles.
<subpar_> when I try to view my other computer on the network, it does not display the contents shared.. I'm using samba, any help?
<crdlb> arash: irssi :)
<arash> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh' Worked! , Great appreciation!
<scoops> subpar, samba can be tricky, if you can get to google. try there. there are loads of walkthroughs
<Lachlan_> is it worth using 64bit ubuntu over 32bit?
<Lachlan_> wine still work?
<scoops> depends on what software you want to you use
<scoops> i'm still running 32bt ubuntu on 64bt
<zetheroo> where is the location where libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 are installed?
<mikes> hi, I need help with my sound ( ok, I wanna hear it)
<zetheroo> is it a possibility that VLC is not finding the right lib to work with?
<Lachlan_> um i want to run the counter strike under wine but everything else is just websurfing and documents. i also want to play some linux games
<mikes> zetheroo you could use automatix it's a really good tool
<zetheroo> mikes: I was told it was not good for Ubuntu.... thus thanks but no thanks
<allenc> Hi, is it possible to install IE on ubuntu?
<JonaTh> Why use IE?
<scoops> ie4linux
<semperfiguy> umm i use automatix all the time and haven't had problems
<scoops> if you must
<JonaTh> (other than webdev)
<allenc> well I have to install macromedia shockwave and it won't install on firefox
<georgy_28> Lachlan, : have a look here : http://getdeb.net
<mikes> someone is part of the support?
<scoops> zetheroo go to the ubuntu site and search for restricted formats that shoud help
<allenc> unless there is a way to install macromedia shockwave on firefox.....
<mikes> i really need to know how to install a driver in ubuntu 7.10
<zetheroo> scoops: thanks ... been there done that
<Lachlan_> one last question, how does the 8800GTS work under Ubuntu?
<wickedsmaat> mikes: find driver from supporting website (tar.gz) and compile driver for your distro.
 * dartelin[A] is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 30 minutes
<mikes> wickedsmaat the thing is that i can't find it
<scoops> zetheroo what version you running?
<wickedsmaat> mikes:  what is your hardware device?
<mikes> a sound card
<wickedsmaat> mikes:  elaborate please, what type --manu?
<mikes> wickedsmaat my lap is toshiba A135-s4487
<wickedsmaat> mikes: hold one.
<dmb> has anyone tried booting ubuntu with a pure efi system?
<georgy_28> dmb : yes, on a macbook
<Burlynn> dmb: what do you mean by 'pure' efi system
<ADemiG0D> so iz there like a repair disk permissions or defrag to run regularly on ubuntu?
<dmb> Burlynn: like, getting it installed from a efi shell
<Burlynn> dmb: nope, i didnt have to get into that when installing on my macbook
<arash_> Hi, I would like to set up a wireless connection, what is the program that is like the KDEs KNetworkmanager_
<Some_Person> I don't hear drums anymore when GDM starts - all I hear is my pc speaker beep
<ADemiG0D> so iz there like a repair disk permissions or defrag to run regularly on ubuntu?
<dmb> Burlynn: yeh, kind of like installing it without bootcamp
<livingdaylight> Burlynn: you install ubuntu on macbook?
<Burlynn> dmb: yeah ive got no experience there bootcamp was available when i did mine
<Burlynn> livingdaylight: yeah
<georgy_28> livingdaylight, : me too
<portablejim> WMV files have trouble playing in Totem. The colours don't show up properly.
<livingdaylight> Burlynn: wow... i don't know if i'd replace osx
<Burlynn> livingdaylight: its dual-booted with osx
<emily_> I have my sound muted, and everything mutes except for pc speaker. When I am in a terminal window, for example and hit in invalid key it beeps. How do I turn that off?
<livingdaylight> Burlynn: ahhh... thats smart
<Some_Person> How do I fix the GDM drums?
<ADemiG0D> do you repair disk permissions in ubuntu?
<arash_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FireAllianceNX> ADemiG0D: fsck
<Amebaid> hey all
<KI4IKL|grr>  /join #ubuntu
<ADemiG0D> thanks fire
<Amebaid> can some one check this please
<Amebaid> http://www.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/791/791780a3dd74d6b775ee4994988eb25ec30f05.png
<Amebaid> i can´t explain it .. so can you please tell me how to fix it  ?
<ADemiG0D> also, what can i use to make an image of my ubuntu setup as it is now?
<KI4IKL|Lappy> What is the best java package to use with like frostwire or something?
<FireAllianceNX> Amebaid: what do you want fixed?
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me w/ my wireless connection?
<Amebaid> http://www.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/791/791780a3dd74d6b775ee4994988eb25ec30f05.png
<alcaponage> I can't connect wired or wirelessly
<Amebaid> check that image
<Amebaid> the display bar is tooo big
<FireAllianceNX> Amebaid: I saw that, are you referring to the insanely huge letter?
<Amebaid> yes
<KI4IKL|Lappy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Amebaid> how to solve that ?
<wickedsmaat> mikes: have you downloaded the detailed specs of your machine from Toshiba?
<FireAllianceNX> Amebaid: Change the font size in your System Appearance.
<Amebaid> doing it and getting back with results
<FireAllianceNX> Amebaid: Have you tried setting it to the default theme
<zetheroo> is VLC a region-free player?
<sweetgum> can someone help me with Grub Error 15?
<RoC_MM> I have a script set as a user's login shell, the script shows some statistical data and then disconnects, I don't want the user to be able to provide any input or control+c or anyhing.  The trap command doesn't trap control+c when the script is running a program (only during times the script itself is running), and I found if I do "yes | ssh user@host" that some variables in the script would get replaced with blank values.  How can I
<RoC_MM> harden this?
<Burlynn> zetheroo: yes it is
<Amebaid> FireAllianceNX: its all set to the 10 value
<Amebaid> nothing changed
<sweetgum> RoC:lol
<sweetgum> has anyone helped grub error 15?
<Amebaid> and i just installed ubuntu
<sweetgum> hello?
<sweetgum> someone...
<Amebaid> so i think this is the default ??
<zetheroo> Burlynn: so I should not have to set my DVD region to this country's region..... correct?
<Burlynn> zetheroo: not that ive ever seen and ive played pretty much every region under it
<RunSeven> hello
<Amaranth> RoC_MM: you'd have to make all the things you're calling handle ctrl-c to
<Amaranth> too*
<zetheroo> Burlynn: have you ever used regionset to see what region you have?
<Burlynn> zetheroo: nope
<lastelement0> is there a way to have the awn dock minimize when not ebing used?
<RunSeven> i'm having a problem with my realtek wired nic can anybody help me? i tried googling and the forums but i just can't seem to find the problem
<RoC_MM> I though of doing it like this "script > output.txt & tail -f output.txt" so that thye can't interact with he script..any thoughts?
<FireAllianceNX> Amebaid: Try clicking on one of the theme on the first tab
<RunSeven> it just wont connect to the network
<Amebaid> ok ..
<hjohnson_> did you install the wireless nic drivers
<RunSeven> yes they are installed and wireless is working
<Amebaid> still the same ,, just the color changed
<hjohnson_> My NIC did the same thing on my HP
<christine> hey
<RunSeven> it seems to be a common problem i just cannot find the solution
<hjohnson_> I found a solution on the ubuntu forums that related back to a dell computer
<christine> can someone help me w/ my printer?  I just installed 7.10
<arash_> Hi, How can I deactivate my normal cable network, to test if my Wireless works
<Swian> having a problem upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 can anyone help?
<hjohnson_> what kind of laptop is it
<Burlynn> arash_: uh unplug the cable?
<FireAllianceNX> Amebaid: Go back to Fonts, click on "Details" on the bottom right, make sure you have the resolution set to 96 DPI
<RunSeven> it's not a laptop
<hjohnson_> what kind of card is it
<Amebaid> rogger
<RunSeven> its a realtek 8139 nic
<arash_> Burlynn, In kubuntu I could do it easily from a GUI
<Amebaid> its 96
<christine> When I try to print from openoffice, it recognizes my printer (dell 922) and shows it as an option to print to, but then says "Printer Error"
<Cryptography> My pptpd server doesnt seem to work.  Server logs sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x387a64cf> <pcomp> <accomp>] then it disconnects. Vista client ubuntu server. any help?
<arash_> Burlynn, besides im not sure which one to plug
<alcaponage> How come I can't connect to my wired or wireless connection w/ UBUNTU????????????????
<christine> and when I try to print from any other program, it's again, and option, but nothing happens
<Amebaid> 96 DPI
<RunSeven> the funny thing is the router doesn't show any connection to the nic
<FireAllianceNX> Amebaid: Well, I have no idea, sorry :(
<Amebaid> FireAllianceNX: :(  ok .. thanks for your help
<Swian> Don't wanna be asking a question a lot an annoying people is there an order?
<Amebaid> i´ll try restarting ..
<ICQnumber> howto activate lan internet connection in tty1?
<christine> anyone have any ideas on the printer issue?
<georgy_28> ICQnumber, : sudo ifup ethX
<wickedsmaat> MIKES ==> You still here?
<mikes> wickedsmaat
<wickedsmaat> I found your card & driver.
<mikes> wickedsmaat is this one? 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ICQnumber> georgy_28, and howto test it if it works
<wickedsmaat> Yeah, I got the complete specs sheet from "Toshiba" and found its an embeded or "on-board" device.
<georgy_28> ICQnumber, : ping google.be
<wickedsmaat> Your driver is provided by "RealTek"
<hjohnson_> See if this fixes your nic http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Realtek_8139_Driver_Problem
<ICQnumber> georgy_28, ty
<wickedsmaat> MIKES ==> go here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3
<RunSeven> thanks i will look
<wickedsmaat> MIKES ==> Download the "Linux" driver for the 2.6 Kernel
<georgy_28> christine : watch the print jobs, delete and try again
<mikes> wickedsmaat: wait!!
<zetheroo> so now I see the DVD menu in VLC.. but half of the picture is green
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<christine> in print jobs it shows no jobs
<wickedsmaat> MIKES ==> What's up?
<christine> literally, nothing happens when i try to print to it
<Ashfire909> hey i'm on the xubuntu live cd and all the fonts appear as 72 size, even though it's like on 6.
<georgy_28> christine : wath printer do you have ?
<allenc> Is there no way to run macromedia shockwave on ubuntu?
<christine> Dell 922
<georgy_28> ! flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<JonaTh> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<mikes> wickedsmaat: im downloading it
<georgy_28> christine : wait a moment
<bruenig> allenc, you can install windows firefox with wine and then install it on that
<wickedsmaat> MIKES ==> great . . . do you know how to install?
<brian__> can anyone point me to a guide that will make compiz work on a mobility 9000 card in gusty?  I had it working fine with feisty but gusty broke it and i can't find a fix.
<mikes> wickedsmaat: so, just that and install, that's all?
<Centaur5> Is it possible to have a mail server with a host name mail.domain.com also be a dns server for a local network for domain.bogus?
<Swian> I get this message when upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 - Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Swian> any why around this since the site is not responding?
<wickedsmaat> MIKES ==> You'll have to (probably) compile the driver . . . there are guides for this on Ubuntu.
<Ashfire909> could someone please help me?
<wickedsmaat> *Ubuntu.com
<mikes> wickedsmaat: yes, thanks, how could i learn more, there are some books or something?
<bruenig> Swian, that is a third party repository, it is best to just remove that line from /etc/apt/sources.list and go again
<Swian> ok
<Swian> thanks
<allenc> that just brings up a text editor....
<wickedsmaat> MIKES ==> I just learned how to do what you're doing the other day . . . that's why I knew what to do . . . my Ubuntu expirence is about 10-days old.
<wickedsmaat> !!!
<Ashfire909> please this is really annoying
<mikes> wickedsmaat: nice!, i started yesterday
 * bruenig is kind of annoyed by wickedsmaat's prefixing
<georgy_28> christine: the printer does work under linux. Have look at http://linuxprinting.org  menu printers
<wickedsmaat> MIKES ==> well here's to a bright Linux future for us both.
<brian__> can anyone point me to a guide that will make compiz work on a mobility 9000 card in gusty?  I had it working fine with feisty but gusty broke it and i can't find a fix.
<georgy_28> christine : does'nt work, sorry
<buttercups> brian__, you trying to run fglrx with your mobility 9000?
<allenc> can someone please help me?
<christine> like, no way to make it work?
<bruenig> !repeat | brian__
<ubotu> brian__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<christine> how does it show up then?
<bruenig> allenc, you asked about macromedia right?
<allenc> yes
<wickedsmaat> MIKES ==> hit up http://www.wickedsmaat.com if you need me in the future. Although I'm new to Linux, I'm a vetran Windows user.
<brian__> buttercups yes.
<bruenig> allenc, right well from what I am aware of, the only way to run it on linux is to install windows firefox through wine and then install it in that
<mikes> wickedsmaat: thanks!!
<Alucard85> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a friend who is trying to install Ubuntu on his HP DV9000 with an AMD. When he boots from the CD he burnt and clicks "install/ Run from Disk" it does a coding search then the screen goes black and the disk revs down and stops. He checked the disc he burnt for error and there were none.
<buttercups> brian__, fglrx dropped support for that card a long time ago, old card
<georgy_28> christine : ubuntu can see your printer, but no driver exist for linux
<allenc> ok, i have wine, and i have firefox... what do i do next?
<brian__> buttercups i have a presario x1000 laptop that had no problems with compiz in feisty but gusty won't let me turn it on.
<christine> so if i want to print, i have no choice but a new printer?
<bruenig> allenc, do you have the firefox.exe or whatever it is, the windows firefox?
<wickedsmaat> MIKES ==> Now its my turn . . . do you know where programs actually get installed?
<georgy_28> christine: I guess
<allenc> oh, no, I dont think so... will dl that
<NewUserr> hi guys i am checking with chkrootkit if i am not infeted with worms and rootkits but it stops suddently an anyboy tell me why??
<Ashfire909> can anyone even see what i'm saying?
<christine> that stinks
<brian__> Ashfire909 yes
<bruenig> wickedsmaat, programs consist of a lot of files and they go all over the place. You can use dpkg -L packagename to get a full list of files and where they have gone for a particular package. Also wikipedia filesystem hierarchy standard
<christine> i was hoping to be able to ditch windows, but a new printer really isn't an option
<linkmasta23> Do I have to use a cd to install ubuntu?
<christine> yes, you need to burn the ISO to a CD
<christine> or request one
<Alucard85>  Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a friend who is trying to install Ubuntu on his HP DV9000 with an AMD. When he boots from the CD he burnt and clicks "install/ Run from Disk" it does a coding search then the screen goes black and the disk revs down and stops. He checked the disc he burnt for error and there were none.
<christine> from the ubuntu website
<Zofo> I need help. I have a usb 2.0 pci card in my ubuntu power mac and was wondering away that i can get it to work. i can detect the card but when ever i plug anything into it it does not do anything. any sugestions?
<mikes> wickedsmaat: yeap
<mikes> wickedsmaat: do you know automatix
 * Ashfire909 wonders isf compiz is more important than actually being able to use the computer
<linkmasta23> So I can't just download and install?
<__hase> I'm trying to get beryl working but every time I open it it turns the screen green and distorted
<wickedsmaat> BRUENIG ==> I'm trying to locate my "bit-torrent" client . . . it's ".exe" file . . . will that command help me?
<RunSeven> ok ubuntu says my nic is installed and runnig but i do not get a dhcp lease
<bruenig> !automatix | wickedsmaat mikes
<ubotu> wickedsmaat mikes: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<NewUserr> Alucard85 normally that works without a problem
<bruenig> wickedsmaat, you are trying to locate all of the files that make up the bittorrent client or a particular file that you are downloading using bittorrent?
<georgy_28> chritstine :I know; but don't blame linux, but dell because they don't provide a driver for linux
<NewUserr> hi guys i am checking with chkrootkit if i am not infected with worms and rootkits but it stops suddently can anyboy tell me why??
<MurielGodoi_>  Hi all, How can I convert a video file to amv format?
<Alucard85> NewUserr==> Well, it's not working on this system apprently. The disc worked fine on his desktop, but his laptop will not take anything of it
<Ashfire909> !fonts
<christine> I'm not blaming linux, it's just things like this that prevent more people from adapting
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mikes> why ?
<christine> it makes me kinda sad
<bruenig> christine, what
<georgy_28> christine : me too
<bruenig> MurielGodoi_, try transcode, mencoder, ffmpeg
<wickedsmaat> BRUENIG ==> I'm trying to change FireFox's "Behavior" and it wants me to locate the program I want a certain file to open with, but I realized, I have NO IDEA where the programs are !!!
<mikes> bruening: why ?
<christine> linkmasta23: no, you can't just download and install
<xen_caapn> opengl isn't working under me, but it is under root. anyone know what's going on?
<christine> you need to be able to boot from the image
<bruenig> wickedsmaat, oh I understand now. Do you know what the name of your bittorrent client is?
<christine> bruenig: you mean ,what makes me sad?
<wickedsmaat> Azureus
<bruenig> christine, what is this bad linux thing you are talking about
<Ashfire909> serisuroy does anyone know how to fix the fonts?
<christine> that more drivers aren't available from the companies for Linux
<bruenig> wickedsmaat, ok do "which azureus"
<brian__> wickedsmaat from a terminal type "which azureus"
<christine> so I can't get my printer to work
<bruenig> hmm
<tevfik> hi guys
<christine> making eliminating windows from this computer impossible
<bruenig> christine, ok
<DefineKyleThyne> linkmasta23: are you considering a dual partition with Ubuntu and another OS (maybe windows)?
<wickedsmaat> BRIAN_ | BRUENIG ==> usr/bin/azureus
<brian__> wickedsmaat thats the location
<bruenig> wickedsmaat, that command checks the PATH for executables called "azureus" so direct firefox to use /usr/bin/azureus
<wickedsmaat> BRIAN_ | BRUENIG ==> this is where the linux equivalent of an ".exe" is located?
<bruenig> wickedsmaat, close enough
<brian__> wickedsmaat for that particular program
<wickedsmaat> BRIAN_ | BRUENIG ==> great, thanks!
<christine> ok, i'm off
<xen_caapn> what modules should i have loaded in xorg?
<bruenig> wickedsmaat, if you wanted a full list of all the files that come with azureus, you can do "dpkg -L azureus" if you care
<acu> can anyone tell me whether there is w32codec (for AMD)  alternative for AMD64
<Alucard85> So no one has any suggestions?
<Ashfire909> please he font is like 72 size when i set it to 6. does anyone see how that could be a probl. the font is problay much biger than 72, as i'm on 1024x756 and the screenonly can show 7 to 8 lines of text on the screen (from top to bottom)
<juano__> Alucard85: problem ?
<MurielGodoi_> bruenig: which parameters should I use in oac and ovc to convert from h.264 to amv?
<Alucard85> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a friend who is trying to install Ubuntu on his HP DV9000 with an AMD. When he boots from the CD he burnt and clicks "install/ Run from Disk" it does a coding search then the screen goes black and the disk revs down and stops. He checked the disc he burnt for error and there were none.
<bruenig> MurielGodoi_, not sure
<GHe> I used a re-writable disk to burn the image, but it failed on the kernel load.
<Alucard85> The disc worked just fine on his desktop.
<GHe> Is the problem the file, the way I burned it, or the disk?
<brian__> Alucard85 try the text only alternate iso
<Ashfire909> letters are one inch big.
<juano__> Alucard85: is it and amd 64 bit ?
<acu> Alucard85 -did he downloaded the RIGHT version for AMD64 ?
<juano__> acu: yep thats where im heading to
<bruenig> MurielGodoi_, I just know that if any app can do it, one of those can. There is so many options and flags and such for those apps though that it is hard to really have a working knowledge, best to just read the docs whenever you have to use them and then write a script if you are going to have to use the command often.
<Alucard85> I don't know if his AMD is 60 bit or not, I asked him that and he said it wasn't, but I'm asking him to make sure
<acu> juano_ go ahead - I did not look when I typed :)
<bruenig> s/is/are/
<juano__> acu: he must have got the wrong cd
<juano__> acu: probablly
<MurielGodoi_> Alucard85: I have a hp dv9035nr and i had no problem during install process
<Alucard85> Well, I'm going ot have him try the 64 AMD and if that doesn't work the text only iso
<bruenig> I have a dv6000 and I have no problems
<Alucard85> I appreciate your help guys, thanks
<juano__> Alucard85: no problem
<bruenig> although I don't use ubuntu, but still ubuntu should work too as any distro
<MurielGodoi_> bruenig: ok I will take another look at man. thanks
<mogra> what -dev package contains the xlib library lXext?
<ICQnumber_> whats console command for restart
<bruenig> !find lxext
<acu> OK, since many people have AMD64 Laptops - can anyone tell me how to make the Dell Broadcom Wireless 1490 card work ?
<Zofo> Does anyone know a way to get a USB pci card to work?
<ubotu> Package/file lxext does not exist in gutsy
<bruenig> ICQnumber_, sudo shutdown -r now
<ICQnumber_> bruenig: ty
<mogra> has anyone in here successfuly compiled Cedega from CVS, then?
<Noble> hey, i installed ubuntu with one partition for root and home... now I want to reinstall without losing my home directory.. can anyone give me any guidance?
<xen_caapn> glxgears says that dri isn't permitted, and sudo glxgears doesn't complain about that. why don't i have opengl permissions?
<bruenig> mogra, here is a build script on arch linux that builds from cvs, you won't be able to use it, but you should be able to read it and use the commands: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/cedega-cvs/cedega-cvs/PKGBUILD
<FireAllianceNX> is there anyway to change the resolution for tty1, etc.?
<slimjimflim> hi. i've been trying for a few days now to get my mail server up. can anybody suggest some GOOD documentaion for doing this from gutsy?
<xen_caapn> noble, during the reinstallation don't format your home directory, just mount it as home
<mogra> Noble: backup the home folder?
<Noble> can't backup, i don't have 160gb of external storage
<Noble> and xen, its all on the same partition
<juano__> ICQnumber_: sudo init 6 reboots too i think
<xodis> don't format it
<Amebaid> how to install RPM files ??
<xen_caapn> oh, i misunderstood noble
<juano__> ICQnumber_: sudo init 0 powers off
<xodis> oh...
<__hase> Is it possible to install a fresh new version of Gutsy and not lose the data by partitioning or something, I've been having trouble updating
<Noble> can i just move it to like, /donttouch
<bruenig> Amebaid, you don't
<xen_caapn> noble, you could open gparted live cd
<Noble> and then wipe the rest of the file system, don't format on install, and then move it all back?
<Amebaid> bruenig: then what should i do with it  ?
<xen_caapn> and make a new partition for home
<bruenig> Amebaid, get a deb, or get source, if you absolutely cannot get one of those, perhaps it is a binary only driver or something only distributed in rpm, then you can use alien but it is not recommended and prone to failure
<xen_caapn> yeah you could do what you said noble
<juano__> Amebaid: you need alien
<bruenig> !alien | Amebaid
<ubotu> Amebaid: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mapez> are there any other programs other than dvd::rip to rip dvds to say avi's?
<Noble> cool... its only mp3s, videos and text files
<Pelo> Noble,boot up the live cd,  resize your existing partiton to make room for a new home partiton,  create a new partiton in ext3 from the empty space  copy your current /home folder to the new partiton,  then procceed wit the install,  use manual partitionning when you get to tthat step,   use your current ubuntu partition to install / on,  speicfy the same swap and point to your new partiton for /home
<xen_caapn> mapez, dvdshrink works well under wine
<xen_caapn> perfectly under wine actually
<georgy_28> mapez : k9copy
<bruenig> xdvdsrhink
<bruenig> s/rh/hr/
<Amebaid> ok gotcha
<arto_> moi
<mapez> okay i will try those if i cant get dvd::rip to work.
<raz0r> bruenig: help me with Grub error?
<Noble> pelo, but for that, i'd need double the space of my current home folder's usage... which i don't :(
<bruenig> raz0r, just ask your question to the channel, if I know I will answer (probably not with grub but yeah)
<raz0r> ok, i have error 15 when i start my computer
<raz0r> so i can't do ANYTHING
<Noble> i'm just gonna move it over to a new directory and rm the rest of the file system
<raz0r> unless i reboot with cd in, which reinstall still gives me the same error
<juano__> how can i listen to mp3s from a remote machine on my LAN through samba in a shared folder without having to copy them locally ?
<Pelo> Noble,  you can do it the hard way and resize several times,  make as much freespace as you can, move all you can, resize again , move what you can and so on
<bruenig> raz0r, I believe error 15 means you don't have the files you need to boot or some such
<Noble> yeah, that is indeed the hard way... i'd do about 10 gig at a time ;)
<FireAllianceNX> is there a way to change the screen resolution of your terminal screen? (like tty1)
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, the tty's are actually a program called agetty
<Pelo> Noble,  how much free space do you have on your hdd right now ?
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, so you would want to man agetty and see how it deals with resolution and size and whatnot and then edit /etc/inittab's agetty commands
<mapez> georgy_28 will that allow me to rip to avi
<FireAllianceNX> thanks :)
<Pelo> FireAllianceNX, yes, but I don,T know how, you'd ahve to look it up in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
 * Pelo is too slow tonight
<juano__> raz0r: error 15 in grub ??
<allenc> I have been told that there is no need for antivirus on ubuntu because you can't get one, is that correct?
<georgy_28> mapez : I guess
 * FireAllianceNX comforts Pelo
 * bruenig undoes FireAllianceNX's comforting of Pelo with taunts
<Amebaid> is there is any application to monitor my network ?
<Amebaid> like network magic ?
<FireAllianceNX> undoes? hehehe
<Pelo> allenc,  you can get virus in linux but they are very rare and the way linux is setup make is almost impossible for a virus to do any real damange,  the only real point to an av on linux is so you don'T spread one around to your windows using freinds
<bruenig> undo undoes, it's a word
<Noble> pelo: about 10 gig... i'm seeing how much i can purge now
 * Pelo shoes bruenig  a little something 
<Burlynn> georgy_28: you have ubuntu installed on a macbook right? are you using madwifi or ndiswrapper for wifi drivers?
<dev_noob> Question : I get the error 'Unable to copy user's xauthorization file' when I try to run gparted.  How do I fix this?
<georgy_28> Burlynn, : ndiswrapper
<bruenig> hmm who was stupid enough to give Pelo ops
<allenc> Pelo: ok, does that change if you use Wine?
<juano__> dev_noob: running as root ?
<Amebaid> so ?? any software that can do that ? monitoring my network like network magic soft ??
<juano__> dev_noob: gksudo gparted
<kbrooks> !language | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dev_noob> running as root
<Pelo> dev_noob,  do a search for the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pazy> I wonder if someone can give me a quick bit of help, I torrented the Enemy Territory Quake Wars Demo as a .run file. When I tried to run it the console said something about a syntax error, expected a "(".
<Pazy> Any idea whats wrong?
<bruenig> Pazy, try running it with quotes around the filename
<FireAllianceNX> bruenig: Nothing in man pages
<Pelo> allenc,  I've seen a test and windows virus donT' run well underwine,  in anycase , virus usualy try to take over much more important stuff and install themselves, which they need a password for in linux,  so don,t worry about ti , most ppl don'T
<Pazy> Just to be sure sh etqw.run is the correct command?
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, well looking at my /etc/inittab, I see that it runs /sbin/agetty 38400, I have to imagine that the 38400 thing deals with something like that
<allenc> Pelo: ok, are there virus scan programs just to be extra safe?
<phiqtion> i just installed 7.10, any tutorial worth reading?
<kbrooks> allenc, yes but you dont need to be THAT worried.
<Pazy> I just downloaded the .deb for AVG Linux. No idea if its working or not but its better to have or not.
<bruenig> or is that the baud rate?
<Pelo> allenc,  clamav is in the repos with a niceish gui called clamtk , avast makes a new linux version which is very easy to use , I recommend the avast one personnaly
<FireAllianceNX> bruenig: I do not actually have a file named inittab
<kbrooks> allenc, ppl running mail servers do - better than sorry for them
<phiqtion> i just installed 7.10, any tutorial worth reading?
<FireAllianceNX> bruenig: That's probably the baud rate
<allenc> Pelo: perhaps not, but would it hurt?
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, do "test -f /etc/inittab ; echo $?"
<kbrooks> allenc, hilighting the wrong person. you meant to hilight me
<Pelo> allenc,  it doesn't hurt and you might save some of your friends from infection by you , ifyou have a tendency to forward emails
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, hmm well bad advice on my part then, not sure what controls that, might be the framebuffer? might be able to control it with grub
<kbrooks> allenc, and no
<Pelo> kbrooks,  get you own noob
<allenc> kbrooks:sorry, ok, so would it hurt to install one?
<FireAllianceNX> I got a "l"
<kbrooks> allenc, see Pelo
<PerhamLinux> hi all, how to disable network manager?
<allenc> ok, so what is the name of one to install?
<kbrooks> Pelo, umm, you said that in an insulting way.
<dev_noob> I am getting the error "Failed to run Gparted as root", and "failed to copy the users xauthorization file".  Is there any way to fix it?
<kbrooks> Pelo, but i understand you now...
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, you got a 1, ok then /etc/inittab doesn't exist. That's kind of odd but ok. What resolution do you want?
<Pelo> PerhamLinux,  remove it from the session start up ,  menu > syst > prefs < sessions
<PerhamLinux> thanks
<PerhamLinux> bye
<Pelo> allenc,  just google for that avast website and follow the links on the page
<phiqtion> i just installed 7.10, any tutorial worth reading?
<FireAllianceNX> bruenig: Oh is it a 1? lol... anything with bigger dpi because the fonts are hard to read.
<allenc> Pelo: ok, avast, I have used that on a pc... thanks
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, yeah it should have been a 0 or 1, 0 for exist, 1 for doesn't exist, but what resolution do you want
<Pelo> phiqtion, depends on what you want to play around with , http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<allenc> pelo: do I want rpm, deb, or tar package?
<phiqtion> Pelo: thx
<bruenig> allenc, deb
<Pelo> allenc,  the deb
<allenc> pelo: thanks
<dev_noob> I am getting the error "Failed to run Gparted as root", and "failed to copy the users xauthorization file".  Is there any way to fix it?
<FireAllianceNX> bruenig: if it could be 1024x18??, it would be amazing.
<Hilikus> how do i change the permissions of a mounting point when using pmount?
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, I assume that was a typo? 1024x18?
<FireAllianceNX> bruenig: uhhh 1280x1024
<JohnFlux2> What glx package do I install for getting glx working on an intel video chip?
<Pelo> Hilikus,  man pmount , the option should be listed in there , I donT' know it off the top of my head
<JohnFlux2> I can find nvidia-glx  and another that say it's for ati
<JohnFlux2> but i can't work out what I use for intel
<Hilikus> Pelo its not
<Pelo> Hilikus, man mount then
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, ok edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and on the line that says kernel put a space after whatever is already on that line and add this: vga=775
<dev_noob> My major issue with needing root priviledge is that I need to run gparted to resize my partition
<b0nn> Ive just installed mythtv onto my gutsy box, and now I cannot login via kdm
<Pelo> Hilikus,  why not just change the permission of the mountpoint ?   sudo chmod 755 /mountpoint
<Hilikus> Pelo for some reason that doesnt work
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, that will change the framebuffer to that resolution, I imagine that the tty's inherit the framebuffers resolution but maybe not, just a thought
<Pelo> dev_noob,  you are running gparted from the live cd rigth ?
<FireAllianceNX> bruenig: I'll try that, thanks
<Pelo> Hilikus, chown
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, yeah reboot to see
<ere4si> you can't run gparted on a mounted file system
<georgy_28> JohnFlux2, :have look at the 915resolution package
<FireAllianceNX> do I use gsudo?
<dev_noob> actually, I am ditching gparted.  I need to run LVPM for my wubi based install of ubuntu
<allenc> pelo: I installed it but don't see it anywhere on my menu.
<Pelo> allenc, type sudo avast in the terminal
<Pelo> allenc,  also I think it installs in the admin menu
<dev_noob> I cant download LVPM since I am out of room!
<dev_noob> how do I clear the /tmp area?
<ere4si> do you have a live cd - gparted works from there
<bruenig> dev_noob, rm -rf /tmp/*
<Pelo> dev_noob, use carefully
<bruenig> use recklessly
<gix> hi guys, i have a very interesting install problem...
<bruenig> !hi | gix
<ubotu> gix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pelo> gix,  care to share it with the group ?
<bruenig> !enter | gix
<ubotu> gix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gix> i have this laptop, a few years old, and whenever i try to install any linux distribution... it fails all at the same spot...
<Pazy> I still cant run thr ETQW demo, i tried using qoutes but its same outcome :(
<benzs_s> is the search function in ubuntu broken or something. it can't find anything
<bruenig> gix, that spot being...
<Pelo> gix, wich stop ?
<mystar> has anyone had problems since upgrading to gutsy were the system is having random freezes?
<Pelo> spot
<bruenig> teasing us
<bruenig> benzs_s, what are you calling "the search function in ubuntu" exactly?
<Pelo> mystar,  you're not the first one to mention it but I hyave no idea how to fix, check the forum
<gix> uh, the cursor is initialized, but unresponsive, and the background has been changed
<benzs_s> bruenig: 'search for files'
<gix> i was wondering if the regular desktop release included the text-based installer
<rawb> firehol doesn't work with gutsy :(
<Pelo> gix, why not just try the alternate install cd ?
<bruenig> benzs_s, is that some menu option or what? (/me doesn't use ubuntu)
<gix> i have a lack of bandwidth :(
<riddlebox> can I have more than a couple videos on a dvd using mytharchive, right now I only put one on, because my files are usually around 2.79Gb I would like to be able to put like 3-4 on, I saw something about setting a dvd or file for 6 hour (EP)
<Pelo> gix, you can'T install text mode from the live cd you'll have to get the alternate one,   get a freind to dl it for you if you can'T do it yourself
<gix> is the oem install a possible option?
<Pelo> gix, if you have low RAM  I sugest xubuntu
<gix> i've never tried it but perhaps it uses a different gui or something that doesn't kill the laptop
<gix> xubuntu freezes too, i think the problem is with the optical drive
<riddlebox> oops sorry my post wasnt meant for in here
<georgy_28> gix: oem is text install
<Pelo> gix,  the oem installer is for shops installing for customers, it installs whithout a passsword so the owner can select it himself
<gix> because it performs well for a while, and the problems don't occur until after the windows manager loads
<bruenig> gix, if you have a low resource machine and want a fairly simple to use desktop setup, you might want to try zenwalk. it comes with a text installer, the iso is pretty small so it will be easier on the bandwidth and is very light.
<Pelo> gix, what is your videocard ?
<gix> ok... is there a torrent for that alternate install? i guess that'd be the best way to download..
<gix> it's probably an intel integrated one
<Pazy> help for me please, I cant run my .run file because it says Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Pelo> gix,  go to the ubuntu.com website,   to the dl page,  just under the dl button there is a box to check for the alternate cd , you'll get a page mirror you can select torrent from it
<Pelo> Pazy,  using sudo ?
<Pazy> yes
<bruenig> Pazy, that might be a problem with the binary
<Pelo> Pazy,  what is the whole command line you are using ?
<bruenig> Pazy, you said you got it from torrent didn't you? not exactly official
<gix> *hopes this works*
 * Pelo wants to agree with bruenig  but wants to see the line first
<Pazy> the torrent was linked on the official website
<yotux> I installed ubuntu and my nvidia drive does not work
<Pazy> I used sudo sh etqw.run  (and tried sh etqw.run)
<bruenig> Pazy, oh an official torrent, hmm
<yotux> the only driver that I can get to work is the vesa driver
<gix> thanks for your help guys.... buh bye
<Pelo> yotux, you tried the restricted driver? now try the binairy
<bruenig> Pazy, do "file etqw.run" and paste the output
<juano__> yotux: did you enable restricted drivers ?
<Pelo> !nvidia | yotux
<ubotu> yotux: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yotux> yes
<yotux> HP notebook
<larson9999> errr, bittorent in on the dl site
<infinitycircuit> xp_prg: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<yotux> /var//log says it can not find compatible drive
<larson9999> i'm looking right at it
<raichlea> hey all, this is the first time I have seen this message so I wanted to check.   The update notifier was bugging me and when I blindly went to allow it to install all updates it prompts me about "NOT AUTHENTICATED" software.  The ones it is complaining about are capplets-data, libpanel-applet2-0, gnome-control-center, libgnome-windows-settings1, gnome-panel-date, and gnome-panel.   Is this safe?
<Pazy> etqw.run: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.30, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<FireAllianceNX> bruenig: Now the terminal won't even come up lol Stuck with a blinking cursor. I'll just deal with the weird font size.
<infinitycircuit> xp_prg: sorry i was in the wrong place in my window so that was way out of date
<Pelo> later folks
<yotux> raichlea:  sudo aptitude update
<yotux> this should fix that auth error
<elubrius> ps -e
<bruenig> FireAllianceNX, there might be another way, just a stab really on my part.
<elubrius> sorry, wrong terminal
<FireAllianceNX> bruenig: No worries, thanks anyway!! :)
<bruenig> Pazy, yeah well there must be some problem with the executable, it isn't a script so it isn't modifiable
<AndrewRy> Hey, I'm having troubles with my LiveCD I burned. Whenever I try to hit "Start or Install Ubuntu" or "Check for Errors", but I only get a black screen. I waited for about 5 minutes to see if it would do anything, but it didn't. Am I simply not waiting long enough?
<Pazy> Arghh redownloading it will take hours and hours. T
<bruenig> Pazy, I don't understand why the thing is complaining about parentheses but yeah the filename doesn't have parentheses, so it isn't a shell error, it is an error in the binary
<raichlea> yotux: duh thanks
<Pazy> Would it matter that I downloaded it using Windows and am accessing it on a windows (NTFS) partiton?
<lastelement0> hey all, how can i change the theme of my terminal?
<georgy_28> Pazy : try sudo chmod a+x file.run, then  sudo ./file.run
<bruenig> Pazy, yeah move it to ext3
<sainzeo> i'm unable to type into my Terminal Server Client "password" window upon authentication when compiz is running - anyone know how to fix this?
<tom__> Can someone give me the name of a .rar file "urrarer"?  I found "Rar" in package manager but it says it's only a demo...can't find any free ones.
<GigiRock> problem compiling amanith any idea ?
<bruenig> !info unrar | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<bruenig> !info unrar-free | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<brian__> lastelement0 goto edit > current profile in your terminal
<tom__> ubotu: thanks :-) I actually found it a second after asking. It always ends up that way :-p
<bruenig> !sorry | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<lastelement0> ahh thanks
<brian__> lastelement0 np
<ash_> Anyone know of a PS2 emulator for Linux?
<sainzeo> i'm unable to type into my Terminal Server Client "password" window upon authentication when compiz is running - anyone know how to fix this?
<JJtech> !compis-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compis-fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<juano__> !compiz
<Pazy> georgy_28: Thank you that worked, its installing now.
<georgy_28> Pazy : np ;-)
<Wifi-Phreak> Does anybody here use Google Ads
<Wifi-Phreak> ?
<bruenig> !ot | Wifi-Phreak
<ubotu> Wifi-Phreak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<revRay> wtf
<revRay> warum startet dieses punkbuster nicht >.<
<bruenig> !gtfo | revRay
<ubotu> revRay: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> !de | revRay
<ubotu> revRay: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<revRay> ?
<g06|in> how to use upstart to configure startup services?
 * bruenig wonders now if that was german
<revRay> oh wrong channel, sorry
<georgy_28> bruenig, : it'is
<inferno> does xubuntu come with a firewall
 * bruenig is relieved
<AndrewRy> Hey, I'm having troubles with my LiveCD I burned. Whenever I try to hit "Start or Install Ubuntu" or "Check for Errors", but I only get a black screen. I waited for about 5 minutes to see if it would do anything, but it didn't. Am I simply not waiting long enough?
<Slart> inferno: all ubuntu's come with iptables.. it's unconfigured by default so it's basically turned off
<phiqtion> can anybody link me the automated sources script?
<GigiRock> <AndrewRy> Five minutes .........seems your cd is not working........
<AndrewRy> Redownload it then?
<JJtech> <andrery> i have that prob too.. the system seems to be halted or kind of.. but i just hit space and it came out..
<buttercups> !easysource | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SilverWolf> Hit3k, is there a place where the latest mplayer is packed as a package?
<MrMarc> hi everybody - new ubuntu user here :)
<AndrewRy> I'll go ahead and try again, and if not, I'll download it again and reburn it.
<JJtech> !fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<phiqtion> thx
<SilverWolf> Hit3k, sorry :)
<SilverWolf> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<matt_> sometimes, the new ubuntu puts your monitor in standby for no apparent reason
<matt_> try hitting a key or moving the mouse
<AndrewRy> well, my power light wasn't blinking, so it didn't go to standby AFAIK
<AndrewRy> ok, ill try, later, thanks. :) (I'll most likely come back)
#ubuntu 2007-11-24
<GigiRock> <AndrewRy> Before download another time , please test with md5
<brunner> How can I see how much power a USB device is requesting?
<GigiRock> brunner with a current meter....
<GigiRock> brunner usb specification says max 500 mA
<budgee> sanbonani bafowethu!
<budgee> who do i speak with about the ubuntu wiki?  i would like some help with the theme
<budgee> i reckon i am looking for dudes by the names of Nir Soffer, Thomas Waldmann
<phiqtion> why does terminal asks for cd when using apt-get?
<brunner> GigiRock: the no Dead Battery Provision allows for up to 1.5A
<brunner> for USB 2, at least
<budgee> phiqtion:  is the cd in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<phiqtion> budgee: how do i know?
<inversekinetix> I just started up my pc this morning and chose ubuntu from grub, but the boot process went slowly, showing all kinds of details of the boot process then stalled, told me I had mounted the root drive 35 time without checking it and then went on to do some kind of scandisk, is this normal?
<georgy_28> inversekinetix, : yes, absolutly
<BigToe7000> your mom's a what
<budgee> phiqtion:  grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<budgee> if it returns an uncommented line then you ahve it in the list
<inversekinetix> georgy_28  why?
<georgy_28> inversekinetix, : just a check disk
<inversekinetix> georgy_28 it seems weird, the computer is getting slower and slower, it now takes 10 seconds between logging in a gettiing a usable desktop
<Slart> inversekinetix: it does this every 30 times or so the disk is mounted..
<Slart> inversekinetix: it gets really annoying if you dual boot a lot =/
<atreides> Good evening folks
<inversekinetix> Slart it doesnt just check the root partition it checks the whole drive, what is it doing?  will it attempt to repair errors automatocally?  i dont want it to touch data on other partitions
<darkentity> does anyone know when u add ndiswrapper to to /etc/modules if u should add it inbetween fp, ls or inbetween fp,ls and the comments
<Fjordside> anyone know if psubuntu has a IRC channel?
<brunner> how much power do modern cell phones typically consume?
<brunner> Fjordside: searchirc.com
<georgy_28> darkentity, : at the end
<juano__> what can i use to burn dvd/cds like k3b but on gnome ?
<darkentity> all the way at the end so thats after fp, ls right georgy
<Slart> inversekinetix: it does this for all drives you mount.. as I recall it will drop you into a emergency shell if something is wrong.. there you can repair, backup, write an angry letter to your computer manufacturer etc.. and then continue the boot process if it's possible
<inversekinetix> brunner, not much, but it depend on whether its in standby, connected data/voice/ stationary/mobile etc etc
<georgy_28> darkentity, : yes
<darkentity> thanks georgy]
<atreides> Is it safe to just shout out a question at the channel?
<inversekinetix> Slart is there anyway to disable this feature
<brunner> inversekinetix: standby, stationary, just charging
<robdig> !ask | atreides
<ubotu> atreides: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slart> atreides: that's how most people do it, yes =)
<inversekinetix> brunner it shouldnt use much at all
<atreides> Didn't want to be due :)
<atreides> rude*
<Slart> inversekinetix: yes.. it might involve changing a '1' to a '0' in /etc/fstab.. don't remember which one though.. I vaguely recall there being a setting somewhere else for the number of mounts between checks too..
<budgee> who do i speak with about the ubuntu wiki?  i would like some help with getting hold of the theme...
<atreides> I altered my xorg.conf so my tv would act like a secondary display...it all works, and I have a fully functioning dual-display setup.  there is no actual lag with any applications, but the menus all have a 2 second lag...even menus within applications
<robdig> budgee: think there is a contact list on the wiki, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiTeam
<inversekinetix> brunner  check here, this is my phone and you can see the typical power drain   http://www.nttdocomo.co.jp/english/product/foma/904i/sh904i/main.html
<Slart> atreides: no worries.. even if you're nice someone will get upset with you, even if you're rude, someone will be nice to you.. but of course.. you'll get better answers if you're nice =)
<inversekinetix> Slart thanks, ill see if it wont break
<uber> Hello. I need help. I have been trying to get this to work for 3 days and I am unable to.
<inversekinetix> uber what is it
<darkentity> when u set up a driver for wireless usb cards do u have to edit any files for the wireless router its connecting to?? everything seems to work fine ...ubuntu detects the wireless network but it just doesnt connect,  its an open network no wpa
<uber> How do I triple boot Vista XP and 7.10
<Slart> uber: tell us what "this" is and we might be able to help
<brunner> inversekinetix: awesome, thanks!
<badkitty> uber.. whats the third OS?
<Slart> uber: xp and 7.10 I've done.. haven't tried it with vista yet
<inversekinetix> uber you should install  vista then xp then 7.10 last
<uber> badkitty: ubuntu 7.10
<noelferreira> since hi start my computer until the login screen i don't have image (only a blank screen). i have amd64 and gutsy. any help?
<badkitty> uber: is the third XP?
<budgee> robdig: ngiyabonga (thanks)
<allenc> Hi, avast didn't correctly install.. how do I uninstall it?
<badkitty> uber: oh haha i got ya
<Krampus> I have an ubuntu machine with two NICs in it.  It seems to swap eth0 and eth1 assignment every boot.  How can I make it pick one and stick with it?
<noelferreira> since hi start my computer until the login screen i don't have image (only a black screen). i have amd64 and gutsy. any help?
<inversekinetix> or you could install in any order and use winGRUB to boot linux
<Slart> noelferreira: try disabling the splash screen.. works for me
<badkitty> uber: yah make your partitions first then install vista, then xp then gutsy
<uber> And that's what I did. You told me to do that and that is the order. I have installed Vista, then XP, then I am asking here.
<robdig> budgee: np, hope it helps
<inversekinetix> uber now install linux then
<uber> I have a 35 gb vista part, a 30 gb XP part, and around 400 gb linux
<noelferreira> Slart, where in gconf-editor?
<uber> ok
<uber> well
<Hilikus> im trying to mount a usb hdd using pmount, if i specify --umask to have no execute permission, files are good (no exec) but dirs arent browsable, but if i specify umask to have execute perm then all my files are executables, how does ubuntu normally handles this?
<Slart> Krampus: you can select which card gets to be eth0 etc somewhere.. don't remember exactly where but it's possible.. perhaps some udev rule
<inversekinetix> uber GRUB should detect the other OS and add them to grub menu
<uber> I am going to have seperate parts for games music files (documents pictures random stuff I would use on all 3)
<uber> inversekinetix: oh really?
<uber> so I can simply make all my parts with something then install 7.10 on the 3rd one, and when I reboot it will let me choose?
<Slart> noelferreira: not in gconf.. open /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the "splash" for your boot command.. you can also do this directly when booting.. just edit the line and remove splash.. or perhaps you add "nosplash"..
<juano__> why is it that with rhythmbox you cant control fast forward or rewind in music files when they are from remote machine in your lan
<juano__> ?
<uber> if vista is on 1st and xp on 2nd?
<atreides> Would anyone happen to know why my menus all lag about 2 seconds now that I have a tv configured as a second display?  No lag in applications, nothing unusual in system monitor, just slow menus - any clues?  :)
<badkitty> uber: yes  it should
<uber> ok.
<Slart> noelferreira: disregard the splash.. just add a nosplash
<uber> Thank you.
<uber> I just did not want to screw it up yet again.
<uber> As Vista and XP are currently working perfectly.
<uber> Well
<badkitty> uber: why triple boot?
<uber> Unless XP broke the vista install, which I doubt it did.
<uber> Vista for DX10 games
<maximal_> uber: put the 3 os on primary partitions and then create an extended drive for your data partitions and swap
<uber> extended drive?
<maximal_> uber: how many physical disks do you have?
<uber> I have 1
<uber> 500 gb
 * Pelo is fed and happy, all is right with the world 
<maximal_> uber: you can only have 4 primary partitions per disk
 * MrMarc just munched on a pack of doritos with garlic dip and salsa dip
<uber> XP supports almost all of the homebrew for psp, and almost all applications run on xp (not necessarily well) but it is always supported
<inversekinetix> uber, i HOPE YOU DRIve doesnt fail
<juano__> do i need do i need to install something to be able to control remote music on ubuntu ? i can listen to the songs with rhythmbox except i cant fast forward or rewind in them ?
<uber> Hrm?
 * Pelo gives MrMarc a mint
<allenc> my avast install failed... how do I uninstall / remove it?
 * elubrius is hungary and requests ubuntooers to stop talking about food
<uber> inverse: what do you mean?
 * MrMarc consumes mint and kisses Pelo - i can only assume thats what he wanted!
 * inversekinetix offers elubrius a doner kebab
<MrMarc> oooh
<Pelo> juano__, you mght want to try another player, amarok is well thought of
<MrMarc> yes please
<smmagic> Does anyone recommend any cd creators that let you choose speed?
<MrMarc> donner kebab ftw ;o
<inversekinetix> uber  I would like to have 3 OSs and thir data on one drive
<jimjam> How can I make a screencast? Hopefully recording audio and video.
<inversekinetix> WOULDNT
<Malachi> How do I update source obtained through GIT?
<uber> *sighs*
<inversekinetix> smmagic  k3b  is good
<atreides> Can anyone help me out with my newfound menu lag?  :)
<uber> oh joy
<savage_machine> Slart, where can i disable splash-screen? in gconf-editor?
<Pelo> smmagic,  gnomebaker for gnome
<jimjam> atreides: Lower your expectations.
<inversekinetix> juano__  'listen' is turning out to be a nice player
<uber> so should I buy different drives for each os? cause I can, I just need to get things done.
<smmagic> gnoembaker...sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<MrMarc> does anyone here have experience with using an xbox 360 controller on gutsy?
<uber> and then leave the 500 gb to data
<Pelo> smmagic,  yep that would do it
<maximal_> uber: use the drive you have - just make backups of your data
<inversekinetix> uber, for me I have 1 80GB drive for the OSs and a bunch of fat drives for data
<Pelo> MrMarc,  for stuff like that I recommend looking in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<MrMarc> i just followed a guide on the forums for installing said controller and i think it's gone fine
<MrMarc> just one little thing i'm unsure of heh
<juano__> inversekinetix: ok ill try it thanks
<uber> Why fat drives?
<robdig> allenc: not familiar with avast, but if you used a package manager to install it, you can uninstall it
<uber> or did you mean something besides fat32?
<uber>  or fat16
<inversekinetix> uber fat as in large
<uber> kk
<Pelo> robdig,  the file you dled ws a deb file, just save it to your desktop or where ever and dbl click on it
<uber> Well then.
<inversekinetix> uber did you ghost your installations?
<uber> Pardon?
<uber> I havent imaged them yet
<inversekinetix> uber after you did a fresh install did you back up the drive?
<navets> what is the difference between the ubuntu DVD and live CD?
<Pockets> hi i have a problem
<smmagic> Does gnomebaker burn iso images?
<uber> not yet. I was going to wait until I got all 3 working
<uber> together
<uber> then do it
<excitatory> So, on gutsy, how does one go about setting up a new second display on a feisty upgraded install?  or would I be best to install gutsy fresh and let it autoconfigure my two monitors?  (ati 9600, VGA & DVI ports)
<robdig> Pelo: thx, was trying to answer a q for someone
<Pelo> navets,  dvd has all the isntallers on it and the complete firsted two repos, I dont, remember what they are caled
<Pelo> smmagic,  yes it does under tools
<Pockets> i dont know how to install grapichs card drivers, i got the linux driver but dont know how to install
<navets> Pelo, so it has more options?
<smmagic> Ah..thanks
<navets> Pelo, does it give you the option of Gnome or KDE?
<Pelo> robdig,  me too I just got confused my commend was adressed to allenc
<savage_machine> Slart, where can i disable splash-screen? in gconf-editor?
<Pelo> navets,  more install options yes and you can use the dvd for repository if you want to install on a comp that is not connectd to the net
<robdig> Pelo: np
<elubrius> Pockets. An Nvidia driver?
<uber> But if you think that I should do it for each one, I can do that
<Pockets> yes
<Slart> savage_machine: nope.. you edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pelo> navets,  by default the ubuntu dvd will install gnome , but you can probabaly install kde from it as well, not sure , but not fromt eh install, afterward
<navets> Pelo, thanks :)
<Pockets> the computer has like 4 years old
<Slart> savage_machine: type this in a terminal "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<inversekinetix> uber whatever works best for you, its just nice being able to reinstall everything quickly if it borks
<phiqtion> where can i download themes from?
<Pockets> its an nvidia but dont know the model
<Pelo> !theme | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<uber> kk
<elubrius> Pockets: if the file ends in .run    then type sh the_name_of_the_driver into a terminal
<Slart> savage_machine: then you find a line that starts with "# defoptions=" and add "nosplash after the equal sign.. so it says "# defoptions=nosplash" ... if there are other things on that line you just add a space and put nosplash after that
<Pelo> Pockets,  you might find this usefull  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Pockets> there is no .run file
<Pockets> there are 5 files
<Pockets> 2 of them have no extensions
<phiqtion> themes for gnome are GTK2?
<Pelo> phiqtion,  yes
<crdlb> phiqtion: for the applications, yes. metacity for the window borders
<uber> inverse: ok. I think I'll pick up 2 harddrives when I go to the store then.
<juano__> inversekinetix: great man.. listen does it all
<juano__> inversekinetix: thanks
<Pelo> crdlb,  I think he's talking about the categories in gnome-.look.org
<abyssion> whois the ircop ?
<inversekinetix> juano__: np,  glad you like it
<Pockets> the files are: glx.so, libGL.so.1.0, Readme.txt, riva_install, XF86_SVGA
<crdlb> Pelo: right but gtk doesn't theme *all* of gnome :)
<Pelo> abyssion,  are you having a problem with someone ? ask in #freeenode
<eclipse7500> hi
<Pockets> the 2 last ones hasnt got extension ".anything"
<juano__> inversekinetix: yea.. i wanted a player with proper network support cause i got another pc with all the music in it on a shared folder
<Pelo> !hi | eclipse7500
<ubotu> eclipse7500: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<juano__> inversekinetix: to just simply click through samba and load it
<crdlb> Pockets: extensions are not required on linux
<Pelo> Pockets,  did you get this app online ? give us the link so we can have a look
<crdlb> and aren't used for much
<inversekinetix> juano__: right click on the image opens more options
<eclipse7500> umm so yeah the "restricted drivers manager" isnt in my system --> admin menu, how else can i activate the nvidia driver? i have the restricted modules installed
<Pockets> its a cd
<Pockets> drivers cd
<Pockets> :S
<eclipse7500> just manually edit my xorg.conf or what?
<Pelo> Pockets,  are yuou sure it has linux drivers on it ?
<Pockets> yes, its says so
<crdlb> eclipse7500: which card?
<Pelo> !nividia | eclipse7500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eclipse7500> crdlb: 6200
<Pelo> !nvidia | eclipse7500
<Pockets> i could try to upload the files
<ubotu> eclipse7500: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crdlb> eclipse7500: make sure you have nvidia-glx-new and linux-generic installed, then do: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<juano__> inversekinetix: i was also looking up synaptic for something like k3b but for gnome
<eclipse7500> crdlb: k, will try. i appreciate the help
<juano__> inversekinetix: to burn cd/dvds
<inversekinetix> juano__:  k3b works just fine under gnome
<Pelo> juano__, gnomebaker
<juano__> inversekinetix: Pelo  thanks again :)
 * Pelo hords all the gratitude 
<juano__> Pelo: gnomebaker burns iso as well ?
<Pelo> juano__, yes, under tools
<inversekinetix> juano__: use the search in synaptic,  its a great way to find things you didnt know existed
<phenom> Can you not just right click an iso and burn image? With default ubuntu install?
<juano__> inversekinetix: yea lol
<juano__> inversekinetix: lotz of stuff there
<Pelo> phenom, yes you can but you donT' get speed options and so on
<Slart> phenom: I don't think you can do that by default.. you could add a right-click action for isos though.. if you want to
<phenom> You can burn iso's with default install of ubuntu, just right click, a
<Pockets> crdlb, Pelo: im uploading the drivers on the CD
<phenom> Blah,
<Pockets> tu a webpage
<Pockets> to*
 * Slart hunts down an iso to try...
<Pelo> Pockets,  just listing the names fo the files would do
<crdlb> Pockets: why don't you just use the nvidia driver in the repositories?
 * Pelo suggest Slart  uses gnomebaker or k3b to make is own iso
<Slart> ha.. burn to disc is right there.. never saw that before..
<inAbsurdum> Pockets: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<Pockets> what are repositorioes (im not english, may not understand some words)
<Pockets> what?
<MrMarc> i'm wondering about how Wine works - is it meant to work in cooperation with a windows partition with applications already installed? - or can windows apps actually be installed through Wine as if on a virtual windows drive?
<crdlb> inAbsurdum: might not be a good idea with a 4 year old computer :)
<Slart> Pockets: it's the official place where you download software from
<Slart> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Slart> MrMarc: you get a virtual windows drive
<Pockets> well i dont know the version of my card
<Pelo> Pockets,   repositories are servers with pre compiled apps and libs and such for use in ubuntu
<MrMarc> i've already gotten a game and xfire working which were already installed on my partition
<inAbsurdum> crdlb: apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy? =)
<crdlb> maybe ;)
<Pockets> where are the repositories?
<zachary> MrMarc, wine is a layer that will run windows programs independent of windows, windows partitions, etc
<georgy_28> Pockets, : do lspci in a terminal, and look after your card
<Pelo> Pockets,  can't you check your documentation or computer maker's website to find out what your video card is ?
<Pockets> link?
<crdlb> Pockets: if you have ubuntu working at all, run "lspci | grep VGA"
<crdlb> in a terminal
<Slart> MrMarc: yes.. having a virtual windows drive doesn't stop you from running windows software from anywhere you want.. even your "other" windows drive
<Pelo> Pockets,  menu > system > admin> softare sources
<uber> inverse: I am going to leave. anything besides a imaging program a harddrive for os's a backup hd for storing the images I would need?
<MrMarc> so in regards of drive space - Wine will not touch my ubuntu partition if i'm running something already installed on windows
<MrMarc> correct?
<Slart> Pockets: if you start synaptic, system, administration, synaptic pacakage manager.. it connects automatically to the repos and gives you a list of software that is available
<Slart> MrMarc: hmm.. I wouldn't bet money on it.. but I don't think it does
<Lachlan> hello im trying to install Ubuntu but i cant change which device to load from first in my bios. my keyboard is a logitech G11. can anybody help me?
<Pelo> MrMarc,  wine creates it's own folder tree in /home/user/.wine  so that windows apps can run
<CapNemo> wow 1158 users here ! :)
<MrMarc> alright cool - just seeing how much i can migrate - newbie to ubuntu :)
<zachary> MrMarc, No it will not
<MrMarc> have tried running it before but after a fresh install last night i'm really liking gutsy
<Pelo> Lachlan,  just hit del when your computer boots that should get you the bios, on some comp f8 at boot lets you select the boot device
<MrMarc> got loads of games and the like installed on xp though >_<
<julio3patas> are there any download accelerators for ubuntu like flashgot??? thanks
<georgy_28> Lachlan, : or F10 or F2
<Pelo> julio3patas,  look in synaptic do a search
<Pockets> ok i wrote lspci | grep VGA in terminal and says
<Slart> MrMarc: games and wine are getting better.. but there is still a long way to go...
<RunSeven> hello i have a question you will probably laugh at... i just installed a packet (truecrypt)... now where did the program go and how can i start truecrypt?
<Pockets> GeForce MX 440
<phenom> hehe
<zachary> MrMarc, Think of it as an emulator only much more.  Programs are installed the same way windows installs them, there is a regedit program just like windows, WINE is like the core structure of windows to install and use apps
<MrMarc> well from what i've seen Steam games are well reported on WIne which is good for me
<Slart> RunSeven: try typing "truecrypt" in a terminal.. or look in the menues for some icon
<Pelo> RunSeven,  probabaly from the command line,  type truecrypt
<RunSeven> ok thanks
<MrMarc> and Guild Wars works which is half of my life right there lol
<phenom> runseven: $ whereis truecrypt
<crdlb> Pockets: if you have a working GUI, go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<Pelo> RunSeven,  a prog like that might be listed under prefs or admin , not in applications
<uber> anyone know a compatible linux wireless adapter?
<Pockets> done
<uber> preferably usb?
<lgc> Hi. Is there something like a package list kept somewhere, so that, if I reinstall, I don't have to manually reinstall every package?
<Pelo> uber,  check in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Amebaid> can i install windows inside ubuntu ??
<Pockets> says that i havent got the driver for graphics
<zachary> MrMarc, I havn't personally tried any games on it, but there are whole communities dedicated to late-title WINE gaming
<uber> pelo: thanks
<Pelo> Amebaid, using vmware or another virtual machine
<RunSeven> ok it is nowere under icons but it is installed it says it is in usr/bin/truecrypt
<Ubuntu_user_4190> How do i remove menu entries from the Applications menu? I am using Ubuntu 7.10
<Lachlan> when i get to bios i can press F12 to change boot device but then the keyboard stops working and wont let me chooce a device with the arrow keys
<MrMarc> i could imagine zachary  - frankly i'm just overwhelmed with where to begin in so many areas
<Slart> lgc: I think there is a tool that saves your package list so you can just tell it to "reinstall all my stuff from the list".. can't remember what that tool is called though
<Pockets> it seems is downloading something
<|unjustice|> trying to get my friend some information on Ubuntu Gutsy (he is about to switch over) and I need a link to a site with info on Amarok, Audacity, Open Office, VLC player etc. Anybody got a URL?
<Pelo> RunSeven,  just type truecrypt in the terminal
<crdlb> !clone | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<MrMarc> i'm liking sitting here with my gnome desktop but really i'm not doing anything useful... yet :P
<BlueLaguna> Where's the "Startup" folder in GNOME?
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: Right click applications menu, and edit menus.
<inversekinetix> MrMarc: some games work well in wine and some are a nightmare,  I have given up trying to use wine for games due to the lack of help and bad attitude encountered while looking for help
<lgc> Slart, crdlb, thanks.
<Amebaid> Pelo: do you know any other virtual machine beside vmware ?
<MrMarc> bad attitude, really? :\
<julio3patas> Pelo: ok ,     what am i looking for there is only one i can find axel,   is that the onlyone
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: thanks
<inversekinetix> BlueLaguna: maybe in the sessions screen?
<zachary> MrMarc, I think we've all been there, but the community has been good to me in that regard, enough that I can finally give assistance with others.
<phenom> youuu got it.
<Pockets> ok crdlb, pelo thanks for all, im restarting and checking if works the graphics
<Pockets> cya
<MrMarc> well i'm hoping this is the linux install i can finally stick with
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: That was my first ubuntu question. ;)
<inversekinetix> BlueLaguna: system >>> preferences>>> sessions
<Amebaid> any other application that can do the same as vmware ..?
<MrMarc> i've had too many times and too many distros i've installed then wiped after a few hours
<IndyGunFreak> MrMarc: what other distros have you tried
<Pelo> |unjustice|, try wikipedia , the articles ill probably have direct links to the apps' site,  or the gnome website or the kde website, there are also screenshots site that will show you a lot of the default apps in a distro
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: that only hides entries, i wanna completely remove them.
<MrMarc> first time i tried linux was with.... fedora 2
<zachary> MrMarc, You running 7.10?
<MrMarc> and then a variety of distros from then on
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<dtolj_> Amebaid: yes VirtualBox
<MrMarc> i'm now on 7.10 yes
<Pelo> Amebaid, virtualbox I think is one but I am not big on vms,  I don'T need them
<BlueLaguna> inversekinetix: Is there any folder similar to ~/.kde/Autostart?
<zachary> MrMarc, My first distro was Fedora 4
<MrMarc> and for the first time i can say i'm enjoying using linux
<BlueLaguna> I'm really looking to do this automatically
<lgc> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190:  You've tried to uninstall a program unsuccessfully i take it?
<crdlb> BlueLaguna: ~/.config/autostart
<phenom> And it left the icon?
<inversekinetix> BlueLaguna: Im not that well versed in linux yet, sorry
<crdlb> BlueLaguna: you must put .desktop files in there, I don't think symlinks work
<MrMarc> Fedora was nice when i tried it - but having a PCI-ADSL modem i couldn't get anywhere with it
<zachary> MrMarc, I like the Debian way of doing things alot more than the Red Hat derived distros
<MrMarc> infact that stopped me getting anywhere with nearly all distros
<IndyGunFreak> ya
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: yeah, i tried to uninstall a wine program, but the menu entry is still there
<Pelo> julio3patas, I didn'T even know there was one, you can try searching with other key words or also look in add/remove under the applicatsion menu, it only lists apps that can be installed,   under internet , all availablewill be listed
<BlueLaguna> crdlb: Hmm, I see
<BlueLaguna> Thanks
 * Pelo is too slow tonight
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: You know you can rght click on menu items and delete them.
<phenom> Not only untick them.
<julio3patas> Pelo: thx
<zachary> MrMarc, It's all preference I guess.
<MrMarc> of course
<IndyGunFreak> I always liked Fedora, then i tried Debian, and no more RPM for me.
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: i right clicked on the item, but it does not show a delete option
<MrMarc> i liked fedora from what i could do with it offline
<MrMarc> but not being able to access the net in any distros put me off linux for a long time
<Pelo> MrMarc,  you can try kde if you want , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , you can switch between the two from the login screen
<RunSeven> ok thank you all i found the program and can use it now! thanks again!
<MrMarc> what the hell Pelo - lets try it :)
<phiqtion> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<timi> Hey, can anyone help me with installing the correct drivers for the intel Pro/Wireless 3956ABG card?
<zachary> MrMarc, With my Fedora 6 experience you had to be connected to the net to uninstall programs via the gui.  I didn't like that Idea much.
 * IndyGunFreak glares at Pelo for suggesting KDE to someone
<MrMarc> i know of alot of fanboyism regarding KDE and Gnome lol
<Pelo> MrMarc,  you can also check in add/remove and see what other aps are available for you , if the default ones aren'T enough
<dtolj_> zachary: I am sure they fixed that in the latest release
<timi> Anyone?
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: i right clicked on the item, but it does not show a delete option
<MrMarc> i've already done quite a bit in regard to getting new apps
<MrMarc> found a wicked starter guide
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190:  That is,, weird. Shows delete on mine. Are you logged in in username with vague permissions? I can not think of why it will not let you delete from the menu.
<IndyGunFreak> MrMarc: KDE gave me the flu, seriously.. stay away.. :)
<lgc> Pelo, hi. Do you happen to know if gnome-panel should restart after being killed on Gutsy?
<MrMarc> http://www.futuredesktop.com/ - helped me big time :)
<dtolj_> GNOME all the way
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  I'm all about customer satisfaction, and I donT' have a choice anymore  I've been recruted , I have to tow the party line
<zachary> dtolj_, I have fedora 8 on my test box, I have yet to confirm that. :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: recruited for what?
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom:  there is only 1 user, and it should be a admin account.
<Pelo> lgc,  gnome panel will be restarted automaticaly
<MrMarc> oh well IndyGunFreak - i'll have it installed should i ever wanna have a look!
<IndyGunFreak> MrMarc: this is true.
<John_5> Hey all I just picked up a new network card, it's a Realtek RTL8139D
<BlueLaguna> crdlb: Do you know where I can find the .desktop file syntax since I can't use a symlink?
<MrMarc> over time i'm gonna gradually increase the size of the linux partition and see how much more i can do with it
<mortal1> has anyone here ever had abiword crash on them?  I have a .SAVED file now, but I don't know what to do with it
<zachary> MrMarc, I like kde, and kde 4 looks great in beta.  Gnome is a little more stable in my opinion, and I am familiar with how gnome works which is why I like it.
<John_5> will Ubuntu automatically recognise it and install the drivers?
 * Pelo is disapointed that IndyGunFreak didn't notice 
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: just did...lol, congrats.. i couldn't do it.
<crdlb> BlueLaguna: create one graphically, then open it in a text editor. It's quite simple format :)
<infinitycircuit> John_5: yes it should
<MrMarc> well zachary - i have gnome running with compiz and i like that alot :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: it'd drive me crazy
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom:  there is only 1 user, and it should be a admin account.
<MrMarc> tbh i have no use for 4 desktops and a spinny cube but i love it all the same
<lgc> Pelo, hmm... not mine. How wonderful surprises I've found in Gutsy! (Starting with the fact that I can't even start with the 2.6.22 kernel).
<martin__> g
<crdlb> BlueLaguna: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: I'm trying to come up with a reason you dont see the delete option. :/
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<John_5> Alrighty then time to pop it in then
<John_5> Cya all I'll tell you how it goes
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: ok
<zachary> MrMarc, I like the compiz effects too, and I am sure it will be better once the little bugs are worked out with it.
<Pelo> lgc,  restart X , the panel should restart aswell
<infinitycircuit> John_5: make sure you don't have a proprietary security chip
<martin__> slovakia?
<MrMarc> more than anything i really need to make a checklist of things i need to sort out
<infinitycircuit> John_5: it shouldn't be a problem unless you have an older thinkpad
<MrMarc> namely - mouse, multimedia keyboard functions, getting the bloody right resoltuion nailed in xorg and keeping it that way
<mortal1> Help! I was writing a term paper and abiword crashed, now I have a .SAVED file, has anyone seen this?
<IndyGunFreak> MrMarc: don't worry, you'll hose it a few times and end up reinstalling, when you solve an odd problem, document how you solved it, and back it up.
<zachary> MrMarc, I have neat and smooth transitions on my GMA 910 IGP, which is more than I can say for the comparable hardware running vista
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: Your right clicking on the left menu column arent you?
<IndyGunFreak> oops
<Pelo> mortal1, opne abiword and from the file menu select open an open the .saved file , see if your work is still there
<MrMarc> tbh the one thing i do like about vista is it's hardware recognition
<lgc> Pelo, I wish that were all... my machine became just partly-usable since I installed "#$"#$"# Gutsy!
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: i think so, i am not sure
<MrMarc> just a shame everything else feels so.... unatural
<Pelo> lgc, lovely,  did you instal or upgrade ?
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: Can yolu not resolve your issue by right clicking on the left menu column.
<phenom> Right click on right column and see if you see delete.
<timi> Does anyone know how to get an intel 3945ABG card working? :(
<MrMarc> at the same time though - i imagine an initial complaint from ANYBODY new to linux is the greater ammount of depth that has to be gone into to do what would be trivial on windows
<noah_> Hey is there any reason why the animations plugin isn't working but all other compize effects are?
<lgc> Pelo, upgraded...there's crap everywhere: even the elefant skin background looks like crap!
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: i see no delete option
<Pelo> timi, videocard ? should work out of the box
<zachary> MrMarc, The resolution app is new.  Worked for me first time, but choked when I wanted an external monitor.  Overall it's functional but could use some work
<mortal1> Pelo: Yeah I tried to open it with abiword, but it's apparently a latex file
<MrMarc> so i guess saying unatural is a matter of perspective
<timi> Pelo; No, Wireless internet card.
<phenom> tee hee. funk
<MrMarc> well it's not so much the resolution i have tbh - its refresh rates
<noah_> Hey is there any reason why the animations plugin isn't working but all other compize effects are?
<MrMarc> which don't actually matter on tft monitors but still i'd like to sit and know i'm running at what i want it to
<Pelo> lgc,  wow, assujing your /home is on a seperate partiton,  clean install,  I've seen you around before I assume you would know enough to fix minor issues so this must be a doozy
<MrMarc> but it seems to be very random in what it picks
<Pelo> timi,  try looking it up in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<infinitycircuit> timi: you need to install the firmware, if it doesn't come installed by default. restricted drivers manager should do it for you
<Pelo> !wifi | timi this might also help
<ubotu> timi this might also help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timi> Thanks, I will look
<lgc> Pelo, I'd been upgrading all the way since Hoary with no major misfortune, but this time I think I won't be able to avoid the reinstall.
<zachary> MrMarc, out of curiousity, which video card driver are you using?
<MrMarc> erm.... the Nvidia driver from the restricted drivers manager
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: Right click "Applications"; Select "edit menus"; Left click on "accessories"; right click on something on the right hand column.
<domor> Where do you find recycle bin in unbutu 7.1
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: I think you havnt selected a menu item to delete.
<Pelo> lgc, this was the first time I manage to upgrade , and I only realy had a minor issue with network manager, I had to redo my pppoe.conf settings and it fixed it
<lgc> Pelo, (Jean, if I recall correctly) you're right: I've been around for quite a while.
<BaD_CrC> domor: ~/.Trash
<robdig> domor: lower left corner
<robdig> *right corner
<domor> i removed it from lower left corner
<Pelo> domor,  in the bottom panel on the far right,  but lit links to a folder in /home/user/.Trash
<BlueLaguna> crdlb: thanks
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: i found the delete option, thanks a lot.
<ehc> I am following this guide http://my.opera.com/Mr%20Green/blog/show.dml/140616 but I don't know what my "Device" would be. from  cat /proc/bus/input/devices shows http://dpaste.com/25730/
<CaptainMorgan> I thought I installed php correctly, but every time I try to open a .php file from the web server, it asks if I want to save it rather than show the page... any ideas ?
<Pelo> domor,  if you want to restore it , right click on an empty space in the bottom pannel and select add to panel,  or you can get a desktop one in  gconf-editor   under   apps/nautilus/desktop
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: Cool, hope that works for you.
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: but 1 problem, when i click on delete, it doesn't want to delete
<MrMarc> but i can go into System / Administration / Screen and Graphics, tell it to run at 1440x900 at 60Hz - restart X - and it'll still run at 50Hz or anything between the two
<phenom> hell :P
<lgc> Pelo, your experience has been the exact opposite to mine.
<domor> How do i get to the rash can
<Pelo> CaptainMorgan, check in the FF prefs,  for default actions,  remove what ever you have listed for php files
<phenom> Did you uninstall, what ever application?
<Pelo> lgc,  I realise that
<phenom> crap hold up
 * elubrius is falling asleep
<Pelo> !who | phenom
<ubotu> phenom: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zachary> domor, you can enable the actual icon in the gconf-editor and searching for the "trash_icon_visible" key
 * Pelo paints a mustach on elubrius 
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: but 1 problem, when i click on delete, it doesn't want to delete
<CaptainMorgan> Pelo, I doubt it's FF related..
<HPM_> When I run dvdackup I get an error about the IFO title. Google didn't provide much help. My input/output is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45645/
<ridge-meister> do i need to import random?  i'm trying to use random.randrange() but python is saying the method doesn't exist
<domor> Man ubuntu is cool apart from how i can;t get my graphics card working
<CaptainMorgan> Pelo, but just in case, where do I check? I just review the prefs.. and don't see anything pertaining to php
<Pelo> CaptainMorgan, yeah, you are probably right , and checking anyway might hurt like the dickens
<cam_> does anyone have a ralink card?
<IndyGunFreak> domor: what kind of graphcis chipset?
<domor> nvidia
<CaptainMorgan> ??
 * elubrius wakes up. Oh no. I've got an interview tomorrow morning. I better get to bed
<Pelo> CaptainMorgan, in FF under edit > prefs , check the various taps
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | domor
<ubotu> domor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: Make sure the application is indeed uninstalled, if its not there is a lock file somewhere keeping you from deleting it.
<CaptainMorgan> Pelo, what does "dont' see anything pertaiing to php" mean to yoU?
<domor> indygunfreak: ive tryed aeverything
<domor> just says use restricted driver manager
<infinitycircuit> domor: what kind of card is it
<CaptainMorgan> one might think I have in fact check the pref's
<IndyGunFreak> domor: ok, are you using restricted driver mgr?
<domor> geforce 8500gt
<Ubuntu_user_4190> phenom: ok, i'll try. Thanks for the info
<domor> indygunfreak: i dunno
<infinitycircuit> domor: that sounds like a new card
<IndyGunFreak> domor: system/admin/restricted driver, look and see if Nvidia driver is enabled.
<Pelo> CaptainMorgan,  in FF , in the prefs, under content,  last button near the botom , file typs , see in there
<phenom> Ubuntu_user_4190: sure. on the phone, ill bbl.
<infinitycircuit> domor: you might want the .23 beta
<HPM_> Has anyone ever run into the issue of 'Error reading IFO for title set 1' when attempting to use dvdbackup?
<IndyGunFreak> infinitycircuit: yeah, i think so, i think that card has given others problems
<Pelo> CaptainMorgan, if there isnT' anything in there,  I can only recommend you check in the forum or ask in #firefox
<domor> indygunfreak: but hwen i enabel driver in restricted driver manager and my computer restart it can't boot and a box comes up saysing "use loe resolution" i tick that then ubuntu laods and i gointo restricted driver manager and it's got the "enabled" box unticked
<CaptainMorgan> Pelo, there's no PHP selection
<zachary> domor, open a terminal and type "gconf-editor" (without the quotes) then go to Edit>Find and type: trash_icon_visible and select "search in key names"  then all you have to do is put a check in the box of which icons you want on your desktop.
<IndyGunFreak> domor: wierd.
<CaptainMorgan> I just installed the web server... it's got to be related to that ONLY - becaue I can open php files from other site
<CaptainMorgan> s
<domor> ive gives up
<domor> l8z
<Pelo> zachary, it's under  apps/nautilus/Desktop
<domor> delet my unbuntu partition
<Pelo> domor,  you give up to easily
<IndyGunFreak> domor: if you give up that easily, you're probably better off w/ windows
<JJtech> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<CaptainMorgan> yea, definitely - it has nothing to do with FF
<mellery> hello
<domor> do yout hin an older verison of ubuntu would run my graphics card sweet
<CaptainMorgan> dah
<domor> indygunfreak: ive been trying for 2 weeks
<IndyGunFreak> domor: unlikely.
 * Pelo calls domor  a chicken, trying to stab at his pride and get him to stick with it 
<robdig> !hi | mellery
<ubotu> mellery: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<domor> your nice pelo
<Ubuntu_user_4190> how do i remove wine uninstall entries? I have already uninstall a program, but it still appears in the wine software uninstaller.
<domor> haha
<xevil> domor what card is it?
<mellery> anyone know what all the text in openoffice is replaced by boxes? and how i can fix it?
<infinitycircuit> domor: has it worked on any other distributions
<Pelo> domor,  don't say things like that , you'll get me a reputation
<zachary> IndyGunFreak, please don't antagonize people who have issues setting up Ubuntu.  You and I have both been there too.
<thinh> is the right place to ask about router and firewall/
<domor> infinitycircuit: havn;t reyed, whats some other good distros? im a newbie
<IndyGunFreak> zachary: ?... what are you talking about, mind your own business
<Beholder> does anyone know how to add KDE4 to gdm? I can only find info on adding kdm sessions, but not gdm
<infinitycircuit> domor: mandriva and sabayon come with proprietary drivers on their live cds
<thinh> i have enable port forwarding on my router but i still get connection refuse
<Beholder> i don't know how to init KDE4
<domor> is mandriva good?
<IndyGunFreak> infinitycircuit: but mandriva is so gawd awful slow.
<thinh> i try to connect to a computer behind a router/firewall
<thinh> i can ping the router
<Pelo> mellery,  the tool icons are missing ? in the menu under tools > options > dysplay,  you can set the theme use default for now it will restore some icons
<infinitycircuit> i'm only suggesting this as a way to test if there is a hardware/driver problem
<infinitycircuit> if it works in mandriva then it can work in ubuntu
<infinitycircuit> mandriva is very slow i agree
<francois_fon> hello, i have a probleme with driver grapik of my samsung Q35 with gutsy, anyone have an idea ?
<thinh> does ubuntu has a default firewall or automatic blocks those ports?
<mellery> thanks pelo, but i cant see what menus what, all i see are boxes
<IndyGunFreak> Sabayon is nice, but complex for a newb , if he can't figure out Ubuntu, Sabayon will drive him insane
<domor> mandriva run slow?
<jack-desktop> Can any program run an existing Vista install (on another harddrive)
<thinh> so even if ip forwarding is working it get stop at the ubuntu firewall
<IndyGunFreak> domor: absurdly slow..
<jack-desktop> in it's on window type thing
<juano__> when i explore to open a file or folder, how can i open up smb: location and leave it there in the places shortcut tab at the left ?
<dtolj_> IndyGunFreak: what Sabayon is easy and loaded full of goodies :)
<Pelo> mellery, I thnk I understand, did you play around with the ubuntu theme's fonts ?
<crdlb> thinh: ubuntu does not have a firewall by default
<Beholder> anybody managed to run KDE4 on Ubuntu?
<phenom> thinh: "linux" has a built in firewall,, "iptables" yes.
<domor> i like ubuntu
<Nixcheese> nat != firewall
<Pelo> mellery,  or are you using a non latin language on either ubuntu or in OOo ?
<infinitycircuit> the default iptables ruleset is empty
<IndyGunFreak> dtolj_: but the instant you need something that isn't included w/ the distro, you better be good at compiling froms ource
<domor> im goign to geta laptop soon ill use ubuntu on that
<phenom> ubuntu does have a firewall by default, but you have to config it,
<phenom> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<xevil> domor: what video card are you having trouble with?
<domor> hopefully drievrs easier
<thinh> how do i look into iptables?
<crdlb> phenom: it's not blocking anything :)
<infinitycircuit> simle tutorial on iptables: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=16166
<thinh> or modified iptables
<Pelo> thinh,  man iptables
<Nixcheese> IndyGunFreak: I've yet to have to compile anything on ubuntu
<phenom> thinh: Install Firestarter.
<domor> xevil: geforce 8500 gt
<phenom> And set rules.
<dtolj_> juano__: bookmark it in nautilus
<Nixcheese> I don't even have g++ installed yet
<HPM_> If anyone has has success with dvdbackup, mind taking a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45645/ and offering some advice?
<IndyGunFreak> Nixcheese: then obviously, its because all the programs *you* need, are included.
<phenom> Configuring iptables manually is not productive.
<mellery> pelo, i've changed the fonts to opensymbol, but I dont use openoffice often so I've just noticed it, what are the default fonts? if opensymbol wont work?
<phenom> whoops
<domor> somone else must of had my same problem, but they probably use linx heaps and know hwo to fix it im a newbie and have no idea
<Nixcheese> IndyGunFreak: or have .deb files
 * Pelo 's dvd drive is going gaga running a dvd 
<dtolj_> IndyGunFreak: maybe thats why they include everything in hopes that users whould need to do that:)
<xevil> domor: that card is well supported... is it the 3D drivers you're having trouble with?
<Nixcheese> I need a lot of crap too
<jeremy_c> I have long used Linux, but just got an AMD64 and NVidia 8600GT video card. Am I going to run into problems in running Ubuntu 64bit w/NVidia drivers?
<Pelo> mellery,  try sans
<IndyGunFreak> dtolj_: my guess.
<juano__> dtolj_: thanks!
<uber> I cannot find any wireless usb cards for sale locally
<uber> working in gusty
<IndyGunFreak> Nixcheese: unless sabayon has changed very recently, it doesn't read .deb files
<Nixcheese> jeremy_c: I've not
<domor> xevil: Im just trying to install driver form restricted driver
<tich> does anyone use twinview to watch movies on a separate monitor?  how do you get twinview to stop spanning both screens in fullscreen mode?
<uber> they only list 2 on the support site
<jeremy_c> Nixcheese: great! The 64bit ISO is 69% done. Hope I have the same success.
<IndyGunFreak> tich: i had a saved xorg.conf that would do that.
<mellery> pelo, that fixed it! thanks a lot
<IndyGunFreak> not sure if i still do though
<Nixcheese> jeremy_c: I'm running amd64 and 6800 xt and have yet to have a problem with video
<domor> xevil: hen i first tryed instlaling on clean installation of ubuntu it would install and then o rebot the screen would just go blank then switch off!
<Pelo> mellery,  no problem
<domor> xeveil that the restructed drver
<infinitycircuit> domor: i seem to recall reading about your problem on the ubuntu forums
<Nixcheese> s/video/all the crap gfx cards do
<domor> infinitycircuit probably me trying to get help :)
<infinitycircuit> domor: have you searched there?
<IndyGunFreak> infinitycircuit: same here, i was just searching there, and a lot of threads come up with 8600gt probs
<domor> yea
<infinitycircuit> domor: no i remember someone had a solution
<tich> IndyGunFreak: do you still have it!  could you post it somewhere?
<domor> o ok
<IndyGunFreak> tich: hold on.
<domor> can you go to history and find the page
<infinitycircuit> domor: it had to do with changing to a vt, stopping the x server for five minutes, and installing the nvidia driver manually in the interim
<xevil> domor: did you edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<domor> xevil: yes!
<phaedra> uber, http://linuxwireless.org/
<thinh> use firestarter to configure iptables?
<Nixcheese> x config files are one of the scarryest things in the world
<Pelo> Nixcheese,  no the grub manual is
 * Nixcheese takes a look
<Pelo> Nixcheese, want the link ?
<PMantis> Hi guys. I just bought a new monitor, and it does 1680x1050. I edited my xorg.conf, but still only getting 1280x1024. Can anyone help diagnose?
<Nixcheese> sure
<phenom> Note about "all" about Firestarter: When you open Firestarter, it does not automatically remember your set rules.. Everytime you boot your comp, your pc's ports are visible until you start firestarter,, OR until you add a line to your local.rc
<Nixcheese> man grub just says to get grub_doc
<Pelo> Nixcheese, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.htm
<Nixcheese> or -
<Pelo> PMantis,  what videocard ?
<PMantis> Pelo: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<JJtech> where to get this stuffs????  >>>>> OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings
<IndyGunFreak> tich: read this thread ENTIRELY and follow the instructions, and pay attention to the minor issue I had at the very end...   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/dual-display-problem-or-am-i-expecting-to-much-534179/
<Nixcheese> 404!
<Nixcheese> ah, missed an l
<BaD_CrC> JJtech: google?
<Pelo> PMantis,  you edited xorg.conf to add the extra rez you wanted ? in all color depth ?
<tich> IndyGunFreak: sweet.  thanks.
<phenom> thinh: install Firestarter, and set you rules. Firestarter is a front end for iptables. But if you want your comp to automatically block your ports when you boot, you will need to add lines to your local.rc.
<Pelo> Nixcheese, my mistake sorry
<Nixcheese> np
<PMantis> Pelo: Yes, in all... didn't work. use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... that's no help.
<PMantis> Pelo: Could my Sync and Refresh affect it?
<phenom> Most pepople think when you install Firestarter, your protected at boot. But that is not the case. Your computer is not protected until you manually start Firestarter, or add the line to local.rc.
<Pelo> PMantis,  check the back of hte monitor , not the vert rez and horzi sync and compare with xorg
<John_5> Ubuntu rocks, it picked up my new network card just as well as windows
<BaD_CrC> why does the colors in aptitude have to be so brownish ugly during download?
<Pelo> BaD_CrC, cause we still like apt-get better and donT' want ppl to switch
<xevil> domor: did you use the legacy driver?
<John_5> thought I'd have to go through kernel recompiling and source code editing
<PMantis> Pelo: Hmmm, nothing on the back... I'll google
<kbrooks> phenom, umm
<timi> Pelo, is there much logic in downgrading to Dapper in order to make the network card work out of the box?
<domor> xeveil i don;t know ive found a good thread im reading
<RunSeven> another question, i just read a manual via man and now... how do i leave man and get back to the terminal?
<kbrooks> phenom, on ubuntu, you are
<domor> xevil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592837&highlight=geforce+8500
<Pelo> PMantis,  the documentation that came with the monitor maybe
<kbrooks> phenom, so you are deceiving ppl
<kazol> What kind of security apps (excluding a firewall) are available for Linux/Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> phenom, remember there are 1165 people here
<phenom> kbrooks: Unless Gutsy changed something,, Your computer will NOT remember the rules set by Firestarter.
<Pelo> timi, stuff that worked in dapper should work in gutsy and all other upstream distros
<xevil> domor: n/p I'm looking as well
<phenom> kbrooks: easy chief
<tich> IndyGunFreak: i haven't read it yet but i want to ask if you have to restart x to have it recognize the screen?  or can you do something like nvidia-settings where it recognizes it without the restart?
<robdig> RunSeven: press the 'q' key
<RunSeven> thanks robdig
<IndyGunFreak> tich: i'm pretty sure i had to restart, but i don't remember
<kbrooks> phenom, lets look in the package for proof you are right
<phenom> ok
<phenom> hold upo
<tich> IndyGunFreak: well i guess that is a small price to pay for funtionality.
<kbrooks> phenom, installation unnecessary...
 * Pelo is disapointed , IndyGunFreak was 5 points away form earning his @ and now he just lost 5 points 
<phenom> kbrooks: have you edited your local.rc?
<davef> i just added a new external hdd to my fstab, how do i make it show up on my desktop like the rest of my mounts?
<robdig> RunSeven: np
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, sorry to let you down
<phenom> If not, I guarantee your iptables rules are not set, until you start Firestarter.
<phenom> Hold up ill show you.
<Pelo> davef,  you have to make the mount point in /media
<MinusSeven> RunSeven, do I know you?
<kbrooks> phenom, there is an init script for firestarter
<JJtech> where to get this stuffs????  >>>>> OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings    >> what to command in console???
<kbrooks> phenom, also
<John_R> pecan pie rocks
<IndyGunFreak> JJtech: what are you trying to compile?
<PMantis> Pelo: Heh, it only came with a "quick start guide"
<davef> Pelo: i did. its mounted correctly. i can cd to it. but it doesnt appear on my desktop or in the 'places' menu
<Pelo> PMantis, aw one of those easy to use things ...
<kbrooks> phenom, firestarter is started when you install the package
<phenom> :P
<juano__> are there any native plugins for console music, i.e  nes , snes,  that work with listen ?
<PMantis> Pelo: If you have a couple minutes and are curious: Acer X223W
<phenom> Firestarter is not started automatically.
<Pelo> davef,  devices mounted to /media automaticaly appear on the desktop , if you monted it anywhere else it won't ,  don'T knwo why it's not in places tho
<phenom> MAybe when you install the package, but it doesnt autostart at boot, by default.
<Pelo> davef,  I don't think usb stuff apears in places,  my usb flsh and mp3 donT'
<kbrooks> phenom, and the package even sets up it to be restarted when your computer starts the network!
<phenom> Unless youadd the line to local.rc, I can assure you all, your iptables rules are not set until you start firestarter.
<davef> Pelo: does it matter thats its formted to ntfs, and i use ntfs-3g to mount it?
<kbrooks> phenom, on bootup, and on ifup interface
<PMantis> Pelo: Yeah, easy to use with !#&87!#% Vista
<juano__> found it libopenspc0
<Pelo> davef, you'll need ntfs-3g to write to it , I don't think it should affect it apparing on the desktop
<phenom> kbrooks: Before you start Firestarter, and after yuou boot. Typoe iptables -L
<kbrooks> phenom, look in the source package, apt-get source firestarter for yourself
<infinitycircuit> in my experience
<infinitycircuit> firestarter always fails to start on boot
<infinitycircuit> even though it is configured to do so by default
<infinitycircuit> so you have to start it manually
<strtok> hey, anyone running ubuntu with a broadcom 4306 integrated wireless, and having it disconnect randomly on some APs?
<phenom> kbrooks: i have money saying your iptables rules arent set, ;) IF you have not added that l.ine to local.rc
<phenom> Anyway, if yall want to check for yourself,, next time yall boot up,, type iptables -L
<phenom> Before you start firestarter,
<phenom> anyway, its an easy fix.
<lmosher> It's there a bittorrent client that has nice features like Azureus, but sucks less? I'm trying to get gutsy, but qtorrent just isn't doing it for me.
<Pelo> PMantis,  the acer site is a waste of time
<kbrooks> phenom: then we can conclude that there is a bug in the ubuntu firestarter package.
<infinitycircuit> lmosher: windows or linux?
<PMantis> Pelo: Yeah.
<tuxum> hey,I reinstalled Ubuntu. I had my /home folder on a different partition, and, while i can still easily access it, I would like to set this partition as my /home folder, as it was before. How to do that?
<phenom> I dunno, it's like that on Debian also.
<phenom> And Slackware,
<Pelo> PMantis,  are you sure the label on the back doesn't list H and V ?
<phenom> I think, that is Firestarters normal intention, but I fear it should be more well documented, as people are mislead to believe their iptables rules are set at boot.
<Pelo> PMantis,  got a cd with it ?
<kbrooks> phenom, and i bet u r right.
<phenom> I've just come to think of it as something that needs to be done when you install FireStarter.
<PMantis> Pelo: There is no label at all, but I found a "User manual" on CD.. says that 1680x1050 is 65.29 KHz x 59.954 Hz vertical
<lmosher> infinitycircuit, I'm on dapper right now, so linux
<Pelo> PMantis,  there you are then
<Pelo> set v to 66 and h to 60
<lmosher> infinitycircuit, I love utorrent for windows, but I can't seem to find anything that holds a candle to it in linux. Not terribly interested in going the wine route, just don't use it that often.
<John64> tranmission
<infinitycircuit> lmosher: transmission
<John64> transmission.m0k.org iirc
<phenom> I like rtorrent, but i like console anything.
<John64> transmissioncli
<Pelo> lmosher,  you an run utorrent on ubuntu by using wine,  I do and it works great
<domor> does envy work in ubuntu 7.1
<Pelo> lmosher, deluge-torrent is also nicely comming along
<John_R> freeloader works
<lmosher> Pelo, infinitycircuit thanks, I'll check those out
<PriceChild> !envy | domor
<ubotu> domor: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Pelo> domor, envy is not 100% reliable anyway  better learn to do it the manual way
<PriceChild> why am I opped again
<xevil> domor: why not just d/l the driver straight from nvidia and install?
<distatica> Hey folks. I just did a fresh install of feisty on my machine. I have a Geforce3 ti200 video card. My resolution is completely stuck at 800x600. I have followed all the instructions at the ubuntu article FixVideoResolutionHowto (given by ubotu), and I have tried nvidia-settings. I have manually entered my Sync ranges from my monitor manual. nvidia drivers installed with restricted drivers manager
<kbrooks> PriceChild, why, definitely! :-)
<distatica> Any other thoughts? My xorg.conf can be found here: http://pastebin.ca/795376
<poeloq> I love the new 7.10 - thanks everybody for the help so far. More to come soon :)
<PMantis> Pelo: Damnit, I keep restarting GDM with changes to no avail
<domor> xevil: im jsut doign hwat theuy did on the forum
<Pelo> PMantis, trry looking up the monitor model in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport or in the forum see if there is any advice
<distatica> The only difference between that xorg.conf and my current one is that I have added Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
<infinitycircuit> distatica: i believe that card is old enough to require the legacy drivers, are you sure you used it?
<PMantis> Pelo: Ahh, will do
<Pelo> PMantis,  is your video card a intel 915 ?
<distatica> infinitycircuit: I know the windows drivers are the legacy drivers. However I just enabled the one's in Restricted Drivers Manager, as one howto seemed to suggest that was the recommended route.
<Pelo> PMantis, actualy, pastebin your xorg.conf file so I can have a look , just in case there is a typo
<distatica> I just tried it on Gusty before going back to Feisty, and it well.
<infinitycircuit> distatica: well that shouldn't be a problem then if you used the restricted driver manager
<RequinB4> w00t! I finally got my sound to work with this infernal sound card after 2 months of work!  *opens wine for all*
<lmosher> Can someone name a program to copy CDs, or in general burn CDs?
<distatica> Yeah, and hardware information shows that it's a ti200
<Pelo> lmosher, gnomebaker
<distatica> everything seems to detect it properly..
<infinitycircuit> lmosher: k3b is excellent
 * Pelo is recommending gnomebaker a lot today 
<lmosher> Pelo, I think that's what I was looking for. Kept calling it gnomebeaker for some reason so I couldn't find it! Thanks
<osmosis> can anyone tell me how to disable the udev feature that renames my eth devices when the mac changes?
<uber> I can't find any usb devices I can buy in stores. I've been checking using linuxwireless.org but I haven't had any results.
<Pelo> lmosher,  I suggest you familiarize yourself with add/remove under menu > applications, all the apps readily available trhough the repos are listed there
<infinitycircuit> uber: what are you looking for
<Sir_Fawnpug> lmosher, just because of that, Im going to link gnomebaker to gnomebeaker. That's the coolest mispelling ever.
<Pelo> uber, any local comp store can probably order it for you
<lmosher> Pelo, I probably should. I'm just used to using apt-cache search....
<uber> Ok.
<uber> Well Ubuntu-compatible?
<lmosher> Pelo, I just forget what I'm searching for, and the descriptions are sometimes lacking :(
 * Pelo apologised to lmosher he thought he was a noob
<Kibble_> any1 know why I can't watch mpgs? is this a known issue? I have just installed ubuntu 7.1 and have tried mplayer and totem
<uber> something so that I can get wireless b/g
<Sir_Fawnpug> Kibble_, I think there's an extra library oyu need to install, probably libmpg123
<phaedra> uber, Belkin F5D7050 will work...  Linksys WUSB54G too...
<infinitycircuit> uber: i just saw one at a best buy near me
<Kibble_> tnx
<georgy_28>  Kibble_  : install w32codecs
<ridge-meister> how can i get Python to show me all the methods in "random"?
<Pelo> uber,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport or just to a general searchf or usb modem in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , ppl wll probaby be bragging about the ones that work
<lmosher> lol pelo, no prob man. I really should use synaptic if I don't know what I"m looking for. or google, but ya'll are just so much friendlier.
<phiqtion> what's the best newsreader for giganews on ubuntu?
<John64> omgzzz warez :P
<Sir_Fawnpug> uber, from personal experience, if you can avoid the Broadcom chipsets, that might help. I have a broadcom chipset in my laptop, and it works, but its difficult to get going
<Pelo> lmosher,  I just thought that add/remove would make things easier for you , you seemed to be asking about several
<uber> kk
<Sir_Fawnpug> I hear that intel wireless chipsets seem to work the best so far
<John64> my buddy ended up using ndiswrapper, the native driver was flaky at best
<John64> my Cisco works 100000%
<phiqtion> what's the best newsreader for giganews on ubuntu?
<John64> Cisco MPI350
<Kibble_> my synaptic won't find either of those, fawnpug/georgy
<lmosher> Pelo, Yeah you're totaly right. I should check out those programs to get used to what's available.
<phaedra> phiqtion, I use Pan.
<John64> hard to get though, it prettymuch only comes from used IBM T40;s
 * Pelo is in a mood for candy 
<phaedra> phiqtion, Agent will also work using wine.
<julio3patas> John64: klibido
<domor> to remove all "nvidia" driver packages from my computer i searched nvidia in synaptic package manager should i remove "nvidia kernel"
<Clearze1> !java
<Sir_Fawnpug> John64, the reason I settled with this wireless chipset was because I was going for cheap at the time (being a college student)
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<phiqtion> phaedra: how about grabit
<lmosher> thanks all, later
<phaedra> phiqtion, I've never used that...
 * Pelo thinks pan is descent enough, but is isp's news server isn't
<domor> to remove all "nvidia" driver packages from my computer i searched nvidia in synaptic package manager should i remove "nvidia kernel"
<Pelo> domor,  no
<Sir_Fawnpug> domor, well the nvidia kernel drivers should be included in te nvidia package you used
<julio3patas> phiqtion: klibido
<domor> what will happen if i uninstall nvidia kernels
<sin2gen2> any ACPI gurus on here today?
<phaedra> phiqtion, If you can set it to use the giganews ports/servers it'll work.
<Pelo> domor,  not if that is the one you are running atm,  make sure you have other kernels installed, I think , I'm not all that familair with the nividia kernel but I would be very carefull before i removed it
<domor> pelo: what does complete removel do
<Pelo> domor,  also removes any leftover config files
<IndyGunFreak> domor: well what does it say its going to do?...lol
<timi> Another quick question, I've fun the lshw command to check for the network card, under *-network it has the Ethernet interface, and under *-network UNCLAIMED it has the wireless network connection, does this mean I have to make it so it is claimed?
<sin2gen2> i am trying to get my laptop to wake up when the lid is opened, without needing to depress the power button
<orbit> is anyone here using xchat?
<domor> pelo: ive uninstalled nvidia-glx-new so i don;t think im running graphics card anyway
<julio3patas> i use it with my newsgroups , it works great
<orbit> it doesn't seem to support being connected to multiple servers
<sin2gen2> orbit:  i'm on xchat
<domor> orbi: yip im using xchat
<Pelo> domor,  try it then but be warned,  I'm not saying it will mess up , I would jsut be warry
<sin2gen2> orbit:  type "/join #channel"?
<domor> pelo: ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> orbit, I'm using xchat as well (though on gentoo, if that matters)
<domor> Pelo; takt he risk!
<domor> pelo: sweet it works
<Sir_Fawnpug> orbit, you can connect to multiple servers
<John_R> xchat can connect to multiple servers
<domor> cheers
<Sir_Fawnpug> But you need to oen a new server tab
<Pelo> domor,  congrats
<orbit> ok
<orbit> let me try that
<Sir_Fawnpug> You can do that through the menu or ctrl-t
<John_R> right click  to bring up the menu click Xchat, open new server tab
<Pelo> !enter | EVERYONE
<ubotu> EVERYONE: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kibble_> is there a video package that has all audio/video codecs in it?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Pelo, sorry
<orbit> i can't see where to open a new server tab
<Pelo> Kibble_,  open synaptic  , search for gstreamer install all the gstreamer0.10 packages you see
<Sir_Fawnpug> orbit, go to XChat->new->Server Tab
<John_R> orbit: right click in the middle of the channel window
<timi> We're just a bundle of questions, aren't we?
<orbit> ok
<John_R> it brngs up a menu
<orbit> i think because I'm using xchat-gnome, its not there
<julio3patas> is there a TORK deb package for ubuntu??
<orbit> brb
<John_R> Xchat > New > server tab
<orbit> I'll install the newer one
<orbit> sorry
<nomojo1> ERR NO 5 Input/Output error...I keep getting this error when installing Ubuntu.  It happens at 59% and also says something about it being often caused by faulty CD disk, but I just installed a fresh copy of XP so I know its not the CD ROM and I just used the same Live CD to install Ubuntu on another computer, so I know its not the CD.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<John_R> np
<NewUserr> eh guys just one question is it possible to watch satelite tv on a linux pc too?
<orbit> my mistake
<Pelo> orbit,  just going to server list and selecting a new server will open it just like when you first connected, the ones already opened will stay opened
<timi> Pelo; Another quick question, I've fun the lshw command to check for the network card, under *-network it has the Ethernet interface, and under *-network UNCLAIMED it has the wireless network connection, does this mean I have to make it so it is claimed?
<Pelo> timi,  that's way out of my league
 * Pelo is a noob about so many things 
<timi> Pelo; Okay. Thanks anyway.
<NewUserr> eh guys just one question is it possible to watch satelite tv on a linux pc too?
<timi> Know anyone whos league it is in?
<Pelo> NewUserr, do you mean satellite tv as in regular satellite dish that connects to a tv ?
<Pelo> timi,  you can also try searching in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<NewUserr> Pelo no you just need to turn your pc on to watch tv thats what i mean with wondows systems it works
<timi> Okay, will do.
<nomojo1> ERR NO 5 Input/Output error...I keep getting this error when installing Ubuntu.  It happens at 59% and also says something about it being often caused by faulty CD disk, but I just installed a fresh copy of XP so I know its not the CD ROM and I just used the same Live CD to install Ubuntu on another computer, so I know its not the CD.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<orbit> I'm back
<Pelo> NewUserr,  check out mythtv and or democracy player I think those might be what you are looking for
<orbit> I installed Xchat 2.8.4
<orbit> i'm on the right track now, thanks
<Pelo> nomojo1,  boot the cd, and run the cd integrity check
<NewUserr> Pelo well i mean real tv not just tv streams
<nomojo1> Pelo: ok, will do.
<Sisco> where can i download ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> NewUserr: i watch Cable TV on my PC w/ a tuner card, its easy
<Pelo> NewUserr, if you have a video card that can send the signal to the television set you can do it yes ,  the other apps I mentionned should also let you do that
<Sisco> where can i download ubuntu?
<Radi01> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Sisco: http://www.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> Sisco,   www.ubuntu.com,   or you can find torents for it on most sites
<robdig> Sisco: www.ubuntu.com
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at Pelo and robdig for being slow typers
 * Thumbin just received some free Ubuntu cd's in the mail...
 * Pelo shows IndyGunFreak  is brand new boot with a @ on the heel 
<Thumbin> And surprisingly stickers were included :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<Radi01> Stickes?
<Thumbin> Radi01, I guess they now includ 4 free Ubuntu stickers
<Thumbin> include*
<Radi01> Ah..I want some.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Thumbin, they've always been great about sending CDs. We used to pass them out at our school festivals.
<graft> free ubuntu cds?
<Pelo> Thumbin, say to make canonical pay for shiping charges,  stick it to the bastards for daring to make a free operating system with all the trimmings
<reya276> I'm having an issue with this directory which I'm trying to delete called ".aptana" but for some reason it won't let me empty it from the trash bin
<xzx> compiz-gnome: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Sir_Fawnpug> graft, ubuntu will ship you CDs in bulk if you ask them to.
<reya276> can someone help fix this
<xzx> libpango1.0-0 is already the newest version.
<graft> man, that's what i call a business model
<drpc> i cant mount my cdrom
<Sir_Fawnpug> Or at least they used to. I don't know if they do it anymore
<xzx> what i supost to do?
<PMantis> Pelo: Ah-HA!  I installed updated Intel drivers "xserver-xorg-video-intel", and it works now! Thanks!!!
<Thumbin> Sir_Fawnpug, I remember ordering a TON of cd's back when they first started shipping them for free :P
<ata4ix> hi
<Thumbin> Then I took a very long break from linux and am finally back :P
<ata4ix> plz help, i create acl in my squid.conf for external file with some regexp rules to block content such as AD... how to set regexp for http://host.ru/i/header/ to block them?
<Radi01> At the rate Ubuntu is getting/Maybe we will see bill gates in the unemployment line some day.
<Pelo> reya276, there might be a file in it that you donT' have permission to access ,  open nautilus with sudo and navigate to /home/username/.Trash
<Sir_Fawnpug> Thumbin, it's great, we've gotten quite a few non-cs majors to start using linux at my school
<Thumbin> And am extremly happy with the latest version of Ubuntu
<Pelo> PMantis,  cngrats
<Sir_Fawnpug> This is in Lousiana, where we're not the most technically literate people
<Sisco> Radi01: LOL no
<ata4ix> or ads.*?
<Thumbin> :P
<Thumbin> Sir_Fawnpug, Same way up here in Oregon
<PMantis> Pelo: You directed me to the site... so thank YOU!
<Pelo> PMantis,  which site was that ?
<reya276> Pelo: how do I Open nautilus with sudo?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Thumbin, you remeber whenever that guy from Tuttle threw a fit about CentOS? I actually knew a citizen of that town, and the first thing I said to her after she got online that day was, "Your mayor is an idiot."
<IndyGunFreak> reya276: open a terminal, sudo nautilus
<Pelo> reya276,  alt+f2  gksu nautilus
<reya276> Pelo: oh
<Thumbin> "P
<Thumbin> :P *
<Thumbin> Sir_Fawnpug, I almost got my wife onto Ubuntu, But oddly enough we couldn't get her wifi card to work on the laptop
<PMantis> Pelo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsIntel
<reya276> Pelo: I got this error "Couldn't find "/home/username/.Trash"."
<PMantis> Pelo: "New Driver"
<MagicMushroom> Anyone whanna point me in the direction of a "font (.pcf) install guide" ?
<Pelo> PMantis,  no need I was just curious
<Sir_Fawnpug> Thumbin, wireless has always been a bit of a pain, even in windows
<Thumbin> Sir_Fawnpug, so she is currently sitting next to me on her laptop... every 5 mins or so cussing and freaking out about windows constantly crashing :P
<Pelo> reya276,   where /username is your onw username
<Sir_Fawnpug> Thumbin, what chipset are you using on that card?
<Sir_Fawnpug> err, that laptop
<Thumbin> Sir_Fawnpug, I was amazed though when I popped in the live cd, My wifi card was automatically detected and running even better than on windows
<Thumbin> Sir_Fawnpug, The same kind I'm using a ZD1211B
<reya276> Pelo: dude sorry, extremely pissed right now just had a huge fight with the Wife, so I'm trying to do this and calm down
<Pelo> PMantis, I also have an intel card but I'm doing well, i'll wait for an update to come automaticaly
<Sir_Fawnpug> That's rather strange that it wouldn't work on hers but work immaculately on yours
<Pelo> reya276,  a recommend angry sex
<julio3patas> is there a TORK deb package for ubuntu??
<julio3patas> ne1 using ipblock
<reya276> Pelo: no trust me not a good thing
<reya276> LOL
<Thumbin> Sir_Fawnpug, Yeah, I had no idea what to make of it...
<pwnt-> anyone can tell me if we as linux users are able to watch shockwave on the browser anytime in the near future? something like these things. http://forums.azbilliards.com/showthread.php?t=74860
<pwnt-> check this forums, you'll see something that need plugins to be run.
<reya276> Pelo: ok I was able to get to it
<pwnt-> I never seem to be able to watch them from linux
<Pelo> julio3patas,  check in synaptic or in www.getdeb.net or onthe tork site
<reya276> Pelo: but it's empty
<PMantis> Pelo: That's cool... but with the improvements, I'd do it. Your choice though.
<julio3patas> Pelo: thx
<Sir_Fawnpug> Thumbin, my laptop is the only machine I have with wireless so I havent gotten to play around much
<Pelo> reya276, ctrl+h to display hidden folders
<Pelo> and files
<Thumbin> Sir_Fawnpug, both of our computers are running wireless... We use outside wireless connections to connect... Nice and free :)
<Zaqio> Muh, I got Warcraft 3 to work but it don't respond when I'm loading map, anyone know why?
<reya276> Pelo: ok I saw it then I clicked on move to trash and that was it
<reya276> gone
<Sir_Fawnpug> Thumbin, I thought about slapping a wireless card into my router but I didn't want to be bothered finding a compatible chipset that does not require ndis wrapper
<reya276> Pelo: Thanks
<julio3patas> Pelo: thx for the link to getdeb nice site
<pwnt-> yes, no? Maybe? anyone?
<Thumbin> Sir_Fawnpug, I'm just using a cheap usb wifi off of ebay... It's the ZD1211B chipset like I said above and everything works 100% with it
<Pelo> reya276,  it is now in /root/.Trash , you shold have  shit+del to permnantly removed it  but I think root trash empties when you exit it
<Pelo> exit root
<Sir_Fawnpug> Thumbin, wellk, I take taht back, my Wii has wireless but I don't think tat would normally count
<Pelo> julio3patas,  no prob
<DG19075> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<excaliber27> any know why I have no sound after installing xine-ui
<timi> Pelo, how good are you with drivers?
<Thumbin> well im off to play some ut now :)
<timi> Apparently the reason my wireless card is marked as UNCLAIMED is because there are no drivers supporting it.
<Zaqio> Muh, I got Warcraft 3 to work but it don't respond when I'm loading map, anyone know why?
<Thumbin> just had to drop in and tell everyone if you order some Ubuntu cd's you get free stickers as well :P
<Pelo> timi,  just ask the question and if someone can answer they will try , for me i'm just your basic home user with a nack for solving problems and I speak fluent noobish which comes in handy on occasion
<timi> Pelo; I see.
<timi> You seem good at it regardless. :)
<Pelo> timi,  if there is no linux driver for your wifi you can use the windows one running it in ndiswrapper
<Pelo> !wifi | timi
<ubotu> timi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * Thumbin is away: fragging away
<timi> Yeah, I was looking at that.
<Pelo> see the details of ndiswrapper in that link ubotu just fave you
<timi> I may try that route
<KI4IKL|Lappy> I really want to update to Gutsy, but i'm afraid that it might break things on my laptop, what are the chances?
<excaliber27> anyone know why I have no sound after installing xine-ui
<darkentity> man im getting real pissed off here with my usb wirless connection
<robdig> KI4IKL|Lappy: when i upgraded it went very smoothly
<infinitycircuit> KI4IKL|Lappy: what kind of laptop do you have/have you done anything crazy to your feisty install
<excaliber27> I can play movies and but have lost all sound now trying to play mp3's or cd's
<darkentity> i installed the drivers properly but the thing doesnt detect my network
<IndyGunFreak> KI4IKL|Lappy: well, make sure everything is backed up, and you won't have to worry about it.
<Pelo> KI4IKL|Lappy,  there are some minor issues for some foks,  personnaly I had to redo my connection settings because of a netwrok manager problem
<darkentity> the led lights up on my usb stick but it doesnt conedct to the net
<geekzy> hi all
 * robdig is getting faster :)
<DG19075>  /msg nickserv register DG19075
<Pelo> darkentity,  check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for mor info or check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org for more advice
 * Pelo is getting dizy 
<IndyGunFreak> !register | DG19075
<ubotu> DG19075: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<tatterdemalian> Hi!'
<geekzy> helpp please
<Pelo> geekzy,  what is wrong ?
<Sisco> how well does ubuntu work with quad core processors
<Sir_Fawnpug> Wow, Gutsy Gibbon detected my wireless
<geekzy> how can i install gnucash
<excaliber27> quit
<KI4IKL|Lappy> robdig: I have ndiswrapper and I got the sound working correctly, it's an acer 3050.
<IndyGunFreak> geekzy: it should be in the repos.
<excaliber27> bye
<excaliber27> exit
<Pelo> Sisco, I haven'T heard any complaints, but we still recommend the 32bitversion unless you have specific use for 64 bit
<CoasterMaster> geekzy, sudo apt-get install gnucash
<KI4IKL|Lappy> infinitycircuit: that last one was to you.
<MagicMushroom> Anyone knows how to install certain .pcf fonts that fc-cache won't pick up?
<tatterdemalian> Anyone here know anything about avahi?
<IndyGunFreak> geekzy: try sudo apt-get install gnucash in a terminal
<CoasterMaster> !info gnucash | geekzy
<ubotu> geekzy: gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1746 kB, installed size 5360 kB
<geekzy> yes but there is lib
<infinitycircuit> KI4IKL|Lappy: i got it--that shouldn't be a problem for an upgrade
<CoasterMaster> it should get them automatically
<Pelo> geekzy,  but if you only need it to do some home accounting I recommend grisbi
<IndyGunFreak> geekzy: apt-get resolve all dependencies..
<Pelo> geekzy, the libs will install as needed
<KI4IKL|Lappy> okay infinitycircuit I'll run it tonightw hile I sleep.
<CoasterMaster> Is there a command line switch for apt-get to install recommended packages?
<IndyGunFreak> grisbi?
<IndyGunFreak> CoasterMaster: you can install build-essential
<infinitycircuit> CoasterMaster: if you use wajig, which is a front end for apt-get, wajig installr will install recommended packages.  i don't know about apt-get proper
<Sir_Fawnpug> Man, that is incredibly smooth
<darkness_s> CoasterMaster: apt-get already installs recommended packages
<acalbaza> anyone experience garbage images over the system panel?
<sethk> acalbaza, one man's garbage is another man's art  :)
<darkness_s> CoasterMaster: aif you use aptitude, it will install recommended and extra packages
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  yes another accounting software much more convicial then gnucash,  gnucash is like real accounting,  big books,  clients , suppliers and stuff,  you can also script in it quite a lot like for automating paycheck,  grisby just lests you manage your backaccounts and cc and such , great for home
<acalbaza> sethk : hmm.. looks a little like abstract art i guess...
<geekzy> how  can i install the libs
<Pelo> geekzy,  do you know what the libs needed are ?
<geekzy> yes
<acalbaza> its like im getting residual images from other apps in one region of my desktop for some strange reason
<fred_> As Ubuntu is based on Debian, I would like to use the testing version instead of stable.  How do I do that?  I guess I have to change my /etc/apt/sources.list file...?
<Pelo> geekzy,  menu > system> admin > synaptic package manager ,   use the search button
<DG19075> I'm looking for desktop themes to play with..anyone know of anything not on gnome-look, art.gnoe.org, or Freshmeat?
<Pelo> !theme | DG19075
<ubotu> DG19075: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pelo> acalbaza,  are you running effects ?
 * Pelo thinks he's lagging 
<acalbaza> perlo: compositor with xfce, yes
<Pelo> acalbaza,  might be that your video card is not quite strong enough to handle effects , try turning them off or using a lower setting if you have that opton
 * Sisco thinks Sisco is packeting Pelo
 * Pelo is confused by Sisco 's statement 
 * Sisco says lol
<sin2gen2> anyone have a working uswsusp in which splash = y works?
<AndrewRy> Hello again. I ended up installing Ubuntu 7.04, but I ran into a problem after my install. I did the updates it told me to download, and I also installed the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver. Now, whenever I try to boot to Ubuntu, I'm getting a screen asking for my username/password (not the default, its more of a BIOS looking screen), and then I get errors about my graphics being corrupted or something.. is there anyway to get in Ubuntu i
<acalbaza> silly question, how do you start a new virtual desktop?
<AlexUbuntuBcn> hi family!
<Pelo> AndrewRy,  boot the recovery mode and run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  if your card doen't work try with vesa that will at least get you a gui to solve the prblem from
<domor> problems problems problems
<acalbaza> perlo: maybe... but my video card should be decent enough to handle.  i'll give it a shot though... funny its in one region of the screen always... that makes me suspicious.
<Pelo> acalbaza, you mean a new workspace ?  you need to add on , not sure how to do it in xcfe, the ppl in #xubuntu can probably tell you
<Pelo> acalbaza,  my nick is pelo not perlo
<tehinternets> Hello everyone.
<AlexUbuntuBcn> please, i need help... i like to install a freeDos on Ubuntu... somone can talk me about virtualbox and virtualbox-ose? i can't choose...
<Pelo> ompaul,  are you having fun ?
<ompaul> Pelo, well better than doing in 10 hours ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> !vmware | AlexUbuntuBcn
<ubotu> AlexUbuntuBcn: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<AlexUbuntuBcn> i know than one is open source, and the other no... but i don't know the differences...
<Pelo> AlexUbuntuBcn,  you can ask in #vbox I beleive that is the channel for virtualbox,
<AlexUbuntuBcn> vmware in linux is better than virtualbox?
<acalbaza> Pelo : sorry... perl must be in my muscle memory... figured out the desktop thing under xfce, thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> AlexUbuntuBcn: 6 on one hand, half dozen on the other, in my opinion
<JJtech> !fire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !virtualizers | AlexUbuntuBcn
<ubotu> AlexUbuntuBcn: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<JJtech> !compiz fire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JJtech> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> JJtech,  ask in #compiz-fusion
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<AlexUbuntuBcn> thanks IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> AlexUbuntuBcn: no prob.
<IanLiu> How do I install SCX-4200 Samsung Printer?
<IanLiu> Ubuntu doesn't have its drivers
<AlexUbuntuBcn> sorry, but i can't find the vmware in the repositories...
<Jeruvy> IanLiu: did you try samsungs web site?
<Pelo> IanLiu,  is there wone ins the same family you can use ?  scx-4000 maybe ?
<AlexUbuntuBcn> i have activate multiverse and universe... i use the gutsy gibbon
<IanLiu> yes, but it messed up my printers
<Pelo> AlexUbuntuBcn,  youcan get vmware server from the vmware website it is free you only need to register
<badkitty> Alex: I really like virtualbox
<Pelo> IanLiu,  well the samsug website was suggested, also check you pinter's documentation see if it can emulate another printer so you can use that driver
<AlexUbuntuBcn> oooks, thanks Pelo too :)
<pwnt-> badkitty: for what
<tatterdemalian> Are there any alternatives to avahi that won't mess up my wireless card, or that allow me to access documentation so I can figure out how to configure them? Or am I just SOL and need to go find a different Linux distro?
<Pelo> AlexUbuntuBcn,  more info on this from #vmware
<badkitty> pwnt: I prefer it over vmware (atleast in linux)
<Pelo> tatterdemalian,  ndiswrapper will let you use the windows driver
<pwnt-> badkitty: okay
<Pelo> !wifi | tatterdemalian
<osmosis> whats up with wireless on gutsy, inspiron 1420 ???
<ubotu> tatterdemalian: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xen_caapn> when i add applets to my xfce panel they don't show up, does anyone know why?
<AndrewRy> Pelo: Sorry, what was the command you told me to do to get my GUI back? I think I wrote it down wrong.
<mEck0> Hi! I wonder what's the name of the dock-app in this picture? http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/images/screenshots/darkliquid_0.jpg
<AlexUbuntuBcn> badkitty... i need for run the FreeDos...
<xen_caapn> meck0, adesklets
<Pelo> AndrewRy,  boot the recovery mode and run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  if your card doen't work try with vesa that will at least get you a gui to solve the prblem from
<tatterdemalian> Pelo: ndiswrapper is already installed and working. It's the only thing that lets me connect to the net long enough to reach IRC
<mEck0> xen_caapn: thx!
<b1n42y> hi all, i am trying to open my CV which i worked on for 4 hours last night i saved it as .rtf..now i cannot access it
<spr0k3t> what do I need to add to /etc/fstab to add a new mount point (new drive)
<AndrewRy> Okay, going to go try that, thanks.
<Pelo> tatterdemalian, that'S all I have for you, you can try the forum www.ubuntuforums.org or try in periocidaly until someone that knows shows up and answer
<AlexUbuntuBcn> badkitty... virtualbox or virtualbox-ose? i know than one is Open Source and the other no, buy i don't know the others differences
<b1n42y> plz help
<julio3patas> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spr0k3t> drive is /dev/sdb formated ext3
<Pelo> b1n42y,  open open office from the menu,  then open the cv.rtf from file > open
<Rukus> anyone know how to enable DRI for an xpress 200m?
<tatterdemalian> Been to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs, found nothing, even been to http://avahi.org/ and http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/ and each insists the problem is with the other program
<atlfalcons866> is it better to use 64 bit ubuntu if i have a 64 bit sempron?
<atlfalcons866> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<AlexUbuntuBcn> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Pelo> atlfalcons866,  we genrealy recommend ppl use the 32 bit unless they have a real use for 64bit, 64 bit is lacking ins some drvers and flash support , among other things
<tatterdemalian> Pelo: Been to www.ubuntuforums.org, posted my problem until I got warned not to keep posting repeats of the same question
<spr0k3t> drive mount help
<b1n42y> Pelo: i'll try i get an error when i open it from desktop says "file format error found at line bla bla
<atlfalcons866> Pelo: what is a real reason to use 64bit
<IanLiu> what App should I use with my scanner?
<Pelo> tatterdemalian,  I mean search the forum , most answers are already in there and there is no point in posting the same question more the onece
<ehc> should this work as in a .xbindkeysrc file "/usr/X11R6/bin/xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Alt_L]\[Tab]"" or is [Tab] a problem?
<Pelo> atlfalcons866,  you have some 64bit app that you need to use , doing some 64 bit dev, etc
<atlfalcons866> vista sucks i microwaved my vista disc
<bmwerks> where can i download a theme for ubuntu?
<atlfalcons866> bmwerks: gnome-look.com
<Pelo> !theme | bmwerks
<ubotu> bmwerks: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<julio3patas> can ne1 give a suggestion for a wireless card to use on a desktop, ubuntu friendlyyyy!!
<Rukus> anyone know anything about the DRI problem with xpress 200m?
<b1n42y> Pelo: that didnt work (regarding file format error, (CV))
<Pelo> julio3patas,  I beleive a few ppl gave you suggestions earlier ,  mine is still to check in the forum for ppl bragging
<b1n42y> Pelo: suggestions?
<bmwerks> thanks
<atlfalcons866> how can i change the way compiz works
<Pelo> b1n42y, try with abiwork
<julio3patas> Pelo: 1st time i asked
<b1n42y> ya tried i get 2 lines and 1 page displaying
<Pelo> b1n42y,  or you can try asking in #openoffice.org maybe they have a clue
<tatterdemalian> Pelo: Nope, just checked... nobody has ever posted anything about the problem I'm having
<b1n42y> kk thnaks
<Haemoth> Hello, where is the bios information located? In /proc?
<Pelo> julio3patas, my apologies,  thiat question mad the rounds earlier, I was sure it was you
<John_5> Anyone know how you can change the "aplication" menu Icon?
<atlfalcons866> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Haemoth> John_5: I think you can do it with gconf-editor
<jengc0il> hello
<John_5> thanks
<jengc0il> frequency out of range while i try 2 install ubuntu 7.10
<julio3patas> Pelo: np, just wondering what wirellescard will work without too many hassles
<Pelo> Haemoth, the bios is in a special cache on your motherboard , you can only access the bios from hitting the del key at boot
<osmosis> why is the autosetup for drupal not put anything in the db ?
<SpeakerMania> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ&feature=related How do I do that? What do I need? Beryl?
<John_5> I like it how gnome is more flexible than XP
<jengc0il> Haemoth: :)
<Pelo> julio3patas,  you can also try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<John_5> !gconf-editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf-editor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jengc0il> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<= correct
<Haemoth> jengc0il: :)
<Pelo> julio3patas,  and there is also a linux hardware site
<jengc0il> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AngryElf> does Ubuntu have build in support for pcHDTV cards?
<Pelo> AngryElf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Haemoth> Pelo: Is there no way to get even the bios name using Terminal?
<tatterdemalian> The only post I can find about it at www.ubuntuforums.org is the one I made a week ago
<Pelo> Haemoth,  what specific info are you looking for ? and not that I know of
<Pelo> tatterdemalian, google is aslo a good resource
<Pelo> tatterdemalian, also try some different keywords for your search
<Haemoth> Pelo: I'm adding stuff to my sysinfo.pl script, for irssi. On windows, I have a script that gets the BIOS name, Motherboard manufacturer etc using a DLL. So there has to be some way of doing it in Linux too.
<void> anyone with gutsy? i cannot install package "graphiz" but i sure that is exist... do you have that problem?
<tatterdemalian> Pelo: Been there, seen a few people with the same problem, but if their problems were ever fixed, they never posted what the fix was anywhere
<AngryElf> Pelo: so that doc says nothing about HD cards...
<Rukus> does anyone know anything about Direct Rendering on graphics cards? specifially, xpress 200m?
<Rukus> i want to enable DRI or alteast know if i can
<Rukus> or why it hasnt enabled
<Pelo> Haemoth, you can probably get all that info in menu < system> prefs > hardware info ,  not sure how to get it in command linek probabaly with cat /proc/..,  try cat /proc/cpuinfo see if that igves you enought
<geekzy> where can i find another repository for ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<Pelo> tatterdemalian,##linux is also a good place to ask , but sometimes there is no answer
<void> geekzy: mirror?
<cthulfuego> !repos
<Pelo> geekzy,  what do you mean another repository ?
<geekzy> yupp
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tatterdemalian> Pelo: Okay, I'll try there...
<geekzy> the update for the ubuntu packages
<cthulfuego> !easysource | geekzy
<ubotu> geekzy: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nevhood> Hello... when I plug in my headphones, the speakers mute, but when I change the volume, the speakers unmute, and sound comes from both the speakers and the headphones.  My sound card is a Realtek High Definition Audio (snd-hda-intel), any ideas?
<timi> well
<timi> I have a thread going
<Pelo> geekzy,  the official repos updates automaticaly when there are updates available you shouldn't need extra repos just ofr the ubuntu stuff,
<Pelo> g'night timi
<Rukus> i wish someone knew why
<timi> g'nite Pelo
<geekzy> sory if i'm wrong because i'm with ubuntu
<Pelo> timi,  never mind ,  i didn't read you properly
<timi> Pelo: lmao.
<ata4ix> question: when i set string to /etc/hosts like a 127.0.0.1 spam.site where this starts working?
<ata4ix> at wich time period?
<Pelo> geekzy, geekzy menu > system > admin > software sources,   check everyting onthe first tab, and check backport in the third tab, that will get you everthing that is official
<domor> im trying to install binary dirver i go into "ctrl+alt+f1" cd to desktop, turn of xserver, type the sh "filename" but it's now working
<Pelo> ata4ix, next time x restarts ?
<ata4ix> umm
<ata4ix> when i set some string to /etc/hosts
<Pelo> domor,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<julio3patas> what is a good antivirus for ubuntu, that wokrs!!
<ata4ix> for what interval system get data from hosts?
<ata4ix> antivirus for linux???
<Pelo> julio3patas,  you are not in windows anymore, av are not needed the way they are in windows
<Pelo> ata4ix,  there are several
<infinitycircuit> julio3patas: you will never know if it works haha
<nevhood> ata4ix - http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-for-linux-workstation.html
<b1n42y> Pelo: channel dead will try here again
<b1n42y> So... i saved a CV as CV.rtf and now when i try to open it i get...File format error at line so and so....ideas plz ?
<Sisco> lol
<Sisco> shh
<Sisco> linux gets rooted all the time
<void> ata4ix: i don't know, but i have 2 variants: either when you save host or you need to restart some service
<Pelo> b1n42y,  you can also try searching for info in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<julio3patas> we'll keep living on this illusion that we don't need antivirus for linux,    haha
<ata4ix> void hmm
<ata4ix> Sisco?
<Sisco> yes?
<void> ata4ix: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<domor> to you change directory to desktop
<b1n42y> pelo thanks
<Pelo> julio3patas, clamtk from the repos or avast as a linux version on their website
<ata4ix> void thanks
<domor> how do you change directory to desktop
<Pelo> domor,  cd Desktop , remember that linux is case sensitive
<domor> pelo i was doing cd /root/Desktop would that do the same thing,
<timi> isn't it /home/Desktop?
<infinitycircuit> it is /home/$USER/Desktop
<Pelo> domor,  that will get you the desktop for the root user, not your own username
<infinitycircuit> or /root/Desktop
<void> apt-get can't find a package, but sources.list is corrent and i did apt-get update
<void> what that can be?
<domor> pelo: o thats why o couldn;t install driver
<Pelo> void,  what package ?
<domor> try agian
<nevhood> anyone else here having trouble with Intel High Definition Audio and Ubuntu?  I finally got the sound to work... but now I'm having issues with the headphone jack.
<void> Pelo: graphiz
<infinitycircuit> downloading stuff into the root Desktop suggests you are running X applications as root, which is dangerous
<whisperkiller> anyone wanna help me install the new ati driver for my radeon x1950 agp?
<ubuntu_user> what would be the easiest way to set up a wireless account in ubuntu? in the network settings i cant find where to create a new wireless connection
<Pelo> void,  didyou try with synaptic , gui is often a bit easer to figrue out
 * Pelo realy needs to go to bed now , g'night folks 
<void> Pelo: synaptic also can't find it
<sFEARs> i'd like to help whisperkiller.. but i installed some nvidia drivers the other day and my system wouldn't boot anymore
<ata4ix> avast antivirus... its really needed? or its no usable under linux os
<ata4ix> ?
<Haemoth> !av ata4ix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av ata4ix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Haemoth> :[
<Clearze1> ata4ix: It's only needed if you are serving files to window pcs
<tatterdemalian> !av
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<buttercups> !antivirus | ata4ix
<ubotu> ata4ix: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<JmA___> I´m having problems configuring wireless connection in ubuntu 7.04. The first one is that when I connect to a network, it asks me the password, and a put the correct one, but it keeps asking me forever.. and the second is that my network is not dhcp, and ifconfig <inter> my ip appears doesn´t work with network manager... Can anyone help me? Tks
<tatterdemalian> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<domor> pelo: i tryed cd Desktop it wouldn;t work
<Pelo> void,  did you sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade before trying to install ?
<void> Pelo: yes, i did
<AlexUbuntuBcn> !redmon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redmon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<void> Pelo: are you able to install that package?
<poningru> !ati | AlexUbuntuBcn
<ubotu> AlexUbuntuBcn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ata4ix> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Pelo> domor,  what folder are you in right now ?
<domor> o i think i need to put home
<Pelo> void,  I couldn't find the package with apt-cache search , are you sure it is available ?
<AlexUbuntuBcn> i try virtualbox-ose and it works perfectly
<void> Pelo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/graphviz - seems so
<zetheroo> I can't mount my USB HDD because it was not properly realeased from a Windows machine..... what now?
<justin420> can anybody advise a way to get rss feeds displayed on your desktop other than gdesklets? like a little widget thing or something that looks like its just a part of your desktop?
<zetheroo> I have no Windows PC here
<ata4ix> wow
<Pelo> void,  read carefully and then type the package name correctly
<domor> pelo: this is annoying
<poningru> justin420: hmm
<void> Pelo: aah.. sorry. i also need to sleep more. thank you very much
<darkentity> can someone answer me this..u know the little icon for network on the top right of ubuntus panel.  when it connects and neither ball turns gree what does that mean? i have a desktop that lights up 1 green light then lights up another and it connects but on my laptop i get neither.  the card detects the networks it just doesnt get an ip address or something
<domor> pelo; fist i typed "cd /root/Desktop" then from ther i tryed cd Desktop like you said that didn;t work so i went "cd /"
<Pelo> domor,  type the commnd prompt here
<ata4ix> when i scan my linux from external ip with some scaners - in scaners logs i see thats my linux computer is affected by MyDoom :) it is possible?
<domor> pelo: and i wanna get to my desktop here driver is
<AlexUbuntuBcn> zetheroo, is a bad solution, but if you insert the usb in windows and make a safely extraction, it works ok later in linux
<pwnt-> zetheroo: has somebody answered your question?
<zetheroo> no
<graft> domor: what are you trying to achieve, exactly?
<Pelo> domor, if you try cd /root/Desktop  you are already in a DEskitop folder , typing cd desktop will not do anything more
<domor> pelo: i had to turn off x when i was trying to install driver so i can;t get the command promt on here
<zetheroo> AlexUbuntuBcn: no good..... no Windows PC here
<Pelo> domor what isyour user name ?
<domor> nick
<jimmygoon> Suppose I've got a SEVERLY busted harddrive... any way to recover any info off of it ... dd'ing into an image file of sorts? anything?
<domor> im in "cd /"
<zetheroo> pwnt-: no
<tatterdemalian> The next time I hear my little brother tell anyone that Ubuntu is easier to get help for than Windows, I'm going to kick him in the balls
<AlexUbuntuBcn> sorry, in this case i can't help you... i'm noob :P
<Pelo> domor type  cd /home/nick/Desktop
<domor> ok
<poningru> tatterdemalian: lol
<poningru> whats wrong?
<SpeakerMania> When I try to run compiz, I get: Less than 65536kb of memory and nVidiaaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity. Then is sits there. What is wrong?
<zetheroo> pwnt-: do you know what to do?
<justin420> jimmygoon: it costs money, but maybe spinrite might help you?? i have not used it but ive heard it works WONDERS. ?
<pwnt-> zetheroo: no, I had the same problem. waiting for an answer :P
<poningru> SpeakerMania: that means you dont have much memory for your vid
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Apparently I'm having a problem with Ubuntu that nobody has ever had before, and most people even accuse me of lying about it
<poningru> you have to increase the amount of mem your card has
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  try asking in #compiz-fusion
<poningru> tatterdemalian: whats the prob?
<graft> zetheroo: what filesystem is on your USB drive?
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, poningru, thanks.
<ata4ix> (((
<zetheroo> graft: NTFS
<Haemoth> Anyone know when an update for Alsa will be available in the repositories?
<darkentity> what does it mean when a wireless card detects the network but doesnt get an ip address and doesnt connect to the internet? is ther a problem with the router?  i use the same card on a windows machine and it works fine
<Pelo> domo did it work ?
<poningru> Haemoth: err what do you mean?
<graft> zetheroo: and you can't just mount it?
<poningru> Haemoth: you should have it installed right now
<Haemoth> darkentity: Could be that your router does not have DHCP enabled. Try setting the IP manually.
<poningru> it comes with the ubuntu desktop
<HateX> quick question. what's your guy's favorite P2P program for linux?
<domor> that worked but i said i have to run the driver at "root" how do i get to root?
 * Pelo realy has to go now , g'night folks
<HateX> what works good?
<darkentity> ok
<Haemoth> poningru: I said "update"
<domor> pelo: that worked but i said i have to run the driver at "root" how do i get to root?
<zetheroo> graft: nope
<Pelo> domor, at root or as root ?
<graft> zetheroo: are you trying from ze shell?
<poningru> Haemoth: oh!! err teaches me to read before responding :)
<jumbers> Okay, when I plug in my camera, gThumb automatically opens an Import Photos window. Is there any way I can make it automatically upload instead of requiring me to click the Import button at the bottom of the window?
<toresn> does anyone here happen to run their laptop with an external monitor? (e.g. Samsung Syncmaster 245B)
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Details posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614965
<Pelo> !dualhead | toresn
<ubotu> toresn: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<domor> pelo at root i
<zetheroo> graft: I already did  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o force
<Rukus> does anyone know anything about Direct Rendering on graphics cards? specifially, xpress 200m?
<Haemoth> toresn: I've tried it with a Samsung Syncmaster 793DF, and had no problem.
<justin420> can anybody advise a way to get rss feeds displayed on your desktop other than gdesklets? like a little widget thing or something that looks like its just a part of your desktop?
<Pelo> domor,  try running the command with sudo ,  as in   sudo commandhere
<Fezzler> Should burning 610 meg to a CD-RW take 38 minutes?
<spr0k3t> how do I configure a mount point in fstab?
<domor> pelo: not sure exactly should i see again
<domor> pelo: ok
<zetheroo> graft: but all I get is fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory
<JmA___> I´m having problems configuring wireless connection in ubuntu 7.04. The first one is that when I connect to a network, it asks me the password, and a put the correct one, but it keeps asking me forever.. and the second is that my network is not dhcp, and ifconfig <inter> my ip appears doesn´t work with network manager... Can anyone help me? Tks
<graft> zetheroo: is there a directory /media/disk?
<zetheroo> graft: no
<sFEARs> sounds like there's no "disk" directory
<zetheroo> graft: shoud I mae it?
<graft> zetheroo: well, that would be your problem, dummy
<graft> zetheroo: you can't mount if there's no mount point
<spr0k3t> fstab help
<graft> zetheroo: yeah go ahead and make it
<Fezzler> spr0k3t: protocol is just ask away
<zetheroo> graft: oh thanks.... I don't appreciate being called a dummy... even if I may seem like one
<darkentity> how do u find the mac address on ur machine?
<spr0k3t> Fezzler: I have been
<poningru> tatterdemalian: so turning off avahi makes it all go cookoo?
<Pelo> spr0k3t,  you make your mountpoint with sudo mkdir /mountpoint  and you can copy a line inf fstab and edit it accordingly
<spr0k3t> I'm trying to make a mount point in fstab and I can't get it.
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Yup
<poningru> even turning it off?
<sFEARs> don't take offense.. you can learn a lot from a dummy
<spr0k3t> Pelo: doesn't work when I did that
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Yep.
<graft> zetheroo: sorry, friend, just some gentle ribbing
<bjdiuv> l
<darkentity> doesn anybody how to find the mac address on ur machine
<Fezzler> spr0k3t: fstab can be tricky
<Pelo> spr0k3t, pastebin your fstab so we can have a look and tell us wich lne is hte problem
<poningru> tatterdemalian: do a sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<poningru> what happens?
<spr0k3t> nod
<poningru> cookoo?
<pwnt-> zetheroo: got it solved yet?
<tatterdemalian> I tried disabling it in every way possible, including modifying its startup scripts so it exits immediately without setting anything up, no dice
<robdig> darkentity: ifconfig
<darkentity> thanks
<Pelo> !patience | poningru
<ubotu> poningru: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<poningru> tatterdemalian: hmm that is weird
<zetheroo> pwnt-: working on it
<poningru> Pelo: err what?
<Pelo> poningru,  nvm
<poningru> ...
<pwnt-> zetheroo: goodluck
<poningru> tatterdemalian: hmm that sure is weird hold on
<fairyeneried> hello everybody?
<tatterdemalian> Yeah, problem is my little brother swears by that "volunteer support" thing that has been no help whatsoever to me
 * Pelo has been trying to exit this channel for an hour but they keep pulling him back in 
<Aiyizo> is there any plugin/program I can install that makes QuickTime VRs work?
<sFEARs> then your asking the wrong questions tatterdemalian
<Aiyizo> Movie player just plays the frames
<fairyeneried> i'm looking for a good recomendation... does anybody knows how can i have a menu like mac menu?
<zetheroo> for some reason gksudo nautilus is not working now
<graft> tatterdemalian: maybe it's because you're so sunny and nice to the volunteers that it all goes wrong, eh
<fairyeneried> in gnome?
<poningru> tatterdemalian: did you try it from the gui to turn off the avahi?
<poningru> from the network manager
<spr0k3t> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45649/
<Pelo> fairyeneried, google for avant window navigator
<domor> pelo: youknow how the other day you were telling me to install binary driver
<fairyeneried> "google for avant"?
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Yes, first thing I tried
<Pelo> domor, yes mor or less
<domor> pelo: blank scrren graphics card problem
<spr0k3t> Pelo: line 10 specifically.
<Pelo> domor,  tyou have a blanck screen now ?
<domor> pelo: it;s still not working i just installed it my screen went blank i had to run low graphics mdoe to get into ubuntu
<tatterdemalian> Makes Ubuntu crash straight up
<poningru> wait hold on how are you doing an ndiswrapper on a 64bit system?
<domor> pelo: what you think i should do now
<zetheroo> pwnt-: ok.. got it working
<nvictor> hi all
<Pelo> domor,  sorry to hear about that , but you have reached the limit of my knowledgeof this ,  I didn'T even know that much i was jsut giving you the info on how to chagne folders and run the command
<poningru> tatterdemalian: where did you get the driver from?
<Pelo> domor,  search for blank screen nvidia in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> spr0k3t,  your problem is very easy
<nvictor> when I do a mv command on a folder why do I still have the original folder?
<tatterdemalian> poningru: ndiswrapper home page, ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net, latest version 1.49\
<domor> pelo: yea ok ill have to do more resaerhc
<julio3patas> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<darkentity_> in wlan0 properties when u have no passward or encryption do u just leave it at wpa personal??
<Pelo> spr0k3t,  you are not actualy mounting anything
<poningru> tatterdemalian: I know but where did you get the bcm driver from?
<nvictor> I wanted to move a folder...
<poningru> cause they usually only release the 32bit version for windows
<spr0k3t> Pelo: thank god... I know I'm overlooking something, but it's been forever since I really managed this stuff.
<Pelo> sproingie,  and your line is wrong also , gimme a minute to write you a new one
<zetheroo> pwnt-: did you get it working too?
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Downloaded it from Compaq's softpak repository.
<jawee> I apparently am getting a Pioneer USB 2.0 DVD+-R drive for Christmas. Has anyone had problems with such a device under ubuntu?
<bjdiuv> 5
<Dr_willis> jawee,  you shouldent have any problems with it.
<sFEARs> your not supposed to know what your getting for christmas
<Pelo> spr0k3t, for the first part you have no source,  that would be the first thing in the line,  all you have is blank sapce
<RequinB4> Hey all - I fixed my sound today by adding acpi=false to my grub boot menu, but now i no longer have a battery management icon - is there a way around this?
<robdig> darkentity_: believe that is what I did when I was first trying to get my networking up on Feisty
<nvictor> hi all
<jawee> Dr_willis: I don't expect to, I just wanted to know so it could be returned if so
<spr0k3t> Pelo: nod, how do I go about getting the UUID without mounting it?
<sFEARs> hello nvictor
<fairyeneried> Pelo: thanks for AWN suggestion, sounds good... but it's still in evelopment, is it good enough? or there are another alternative?
<poningru> tatterdemalian: hmm cool didnt know compaq was doing something that cool
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Still have the archive saved, in case I need to toss the whole thing and reinstall, do you need it?
<nvictor> sFEARs: how do I move folders?
<jawee> sFEARs: Well, parents just wanted to make sure the black friday deals were actually good :)
<poningru> tatterdemalian: its cool
<Pelo> spr0k3t,  this line should work for you now   /dev/sdb1 /mnt/multimedia ext3 defaults 0 2
<sFEARs> there's a couple of different ways
<nvictor> mv should work right?
<Pelo> spr0k3t,  if you realy want to use uuid you can get it by typing blkid in the terminal
<poningru> tatterdemalian: did you try sudo avahi-autoipd -k wlan0:avahi
<sFEARs> you can use the cp command from a prompt, or you can open konqueror as a root user and copy and paste
<Pelo> fairyeneried, they are all in developpment at this time
<nvictor> sFEARs: I'm connected via ssh
<JmA___> Does any know how to config network manager be both on roaming mode and in static ip?
<RequinB4> Hey all - I fixed my sound today by adding acpi=false to my grub boot menu, but now i no longer have a battery management icon - is there a way around this?
<sFEARs> from a prompt "sudo cp /home/user_name/Desktop/file.ext /home/user_name/foldername/file.name"
<nvictor> sFEARs: but I'm left with the original folder
<Dr_willis> nvictor,  you may want to install 'mc' and learn to use mc. its a darn handy tool for text only  tasks.
<sFEARs> use the mv command instead
<Pelo> spr0k3t,  best of luck with that , domor keep at it you'll get it eventualy,  G'NIGHT FOLKS for real this time
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2058 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Not yet... I'll have to wait till it blows up my interface before I try it, probably
<sFEARs> it's good to copy first and then delete the original folder
<nvictor> ok
<nvictor> thanks
<xen_caapn> when I add applets to my xfce panel, they don't show up. anyone know what the probem is??
<sFEARs> espically if you don't know how to move folders yet
<nvictor> :)
<poningru> tatterdemalian: also edit /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf
<sFEARs> do you have the panel resized big enough to display the new applet?
<poningru> to make it stop ipv4 and ipv6
<poningru> or just ipv6 and no ipv4
<fairyeneried> ok, then i'll check AWN :)
<xen_caapn> sFEARs, yes
<sFEARs> you can alst alt+f2 "sudo konqueror" and then just copy and paste the folders
<sFEARs> brb
<poningru> tatterdemalian: search for use-ipv4=yes and use-ipv6=no
<poningru> those should be the defaults
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Have it opened now, should I change it?
<poningru> tatterdemalian: yeah go for it
<RequinB4> Hey all - I fixed my sound today by adding acpi=false to my grub boot menu, but now i no longer have a battery management icon - is there a way around this?
<spr0k3t> hmm... now how do I get this mount point to show up as a drive instead of a folder?
 * N3bunel away
<tatterdemalian> Problem is, without avahi, Ubuntu apparently has no native ipv4 support at all...
<sFEARs> linux doesn't really have drives
<sFEARs> they're all mount points
<xen_caapn> sFEARs do you know what the problem is with my xfce panel?
<robdig> RequinB4: not sure, but try right clicking on top panel, click add to panel, then find the battery monitor icon and click it
<sFEARs> nope... that was just an idea.. i've never used xfce
<poningru> tatterdemalian: see that is soo weird
<xen_caapn> ok, thanks anyway
<poningru> tatterdemalian: cause i have avahi turned off right now
<poningru> that sounds like a bug to me
<spr0k3t> sFEARs: yeah I know... so how do I get the mount point listed in the "places" like the /dev/scd0 /dev/sda1/ etc?
<brianski> is there a gui for erasing DVD/CD+-RW's in ubuntu?
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Well, if it is, it's reported everywhere it can possibly be reported
<wg111_with> Netgear wifi dongle WG111 disconnection problems - runs superb, then disconnects after 2 minutes, not always able to reconnect
<sFEARs> spr0k3t you need to edit your fstab file
<RequinB4> robdig - unfortuanatly this gets me the GUI but not the underlying programs, thanks tho.  Now i have an icon that says 0% battery power!
<buttercups> !burners | brianski
<ubotu> brianski: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<poningru> brianski: yeah go and into synaptic or where and install k3b or gnomebaker
<poningru> or what he said
<ComPro> I have a dual monitor setup with the restricted fglrx driver installed. I ran through aticonfig and I have it set up with an extended desktop, not really big desktop, as I like to be able to maximize windows to single monitors, not the whole display.
<ComPro> I'm trying to get Compiz working, so in doing so, I installed xserver-xgl. It enabled me to use Compiz, which looks fantastic, but ended up turning my extended desktop into one giant display, with programs dead center between the two screens and maximizing across both. If I remove xserver-xgl, it works perfectly fine again, but without the Compiz effects.
<ComPro> I cannot upgrade to the ATI proprietary 8.42 driver, as it causes my display to get all multicolored and garbled, and it locks up the machine. I must stay on 8.37. Is there any way to get xserver-xgl working, or some alternative, as to where I can keep my extended desktop mode?
<robdig> RequinB4: sorry I can't be of assistance to you
<Shoiab> hi
<spr0k3t> sFEARs: been there... it mounts now, but it only shows up in the /mnt/ point I've assigned...
<sFEARs> yeah.. change the mount point to whatever you want
<brianski> poningru: hmm gnomebaker looks like what i was looking for. wonder why it isn't installed per default?
<Shoiab> is it possible browsing behind ISA server for ubuntu user?
<poningru> brianski: I've yelled about that too...
<JmA___> Renquin .. Ive changed my ubuntu 7.10 to 7.04 and a lot of things that didn´t worked like power management, wireless with bcm43xx is working now..
<Shoiab> if yes then hoe???
<sFEARs> it will never show up as a drive like they do in windows.. because linux doesn't use drives
<brianski> heh, ok
<Shoiab> how?
<RequinB4> robdig - np, i expect i'll have to manually do some crazy stuff problem is i dont have the expertise to do it by myself
<JmA___> you can try downgrade
<poningru> !effects | ComPro
<ubotu> ComPro: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<spr0k3t> sFEARs: yeah I know that... but what would I change the mount point to so I can see the mount like the other drives I have (/dev/sda1)
<sFEARs> ohhh i see what you mean
<sFEARs> good question.. hold on
<RequinB4> JmA___ : no the system works with default, but sound doesn't, I edit grub menu to fix sound and power management goes away
<JmA___> what boot options have u used?
<Shoiab> i am interesing to use ubuntu but some one told me that it is not possible to brows behind ISA sever in ubuntu
<RequinB4> JmA___ : all i've really done is add acpi=false to my grub boot menu
<AngryElf> how do I load up the drivers for a pcHDTV card?
<RequinB4> as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349491
<linux_> i wanted to compile fluxbox ,but i cant,it said: missing: Unknown `--run' option
<Shadix> ooo nice..... Login window customization
<linux_> what should i do
<sFEARs> spr0k3t.. go to a program with a file/open option.. in the places list that comes up on the right.. right click and add location
<sFEARs> then in the url put in the /dev/hda1 and see if that works
<RequinB4> (6th post or so)
<JmA___> acpi=off turns all power management off... don´t?
<RequinB4> that's what i'm saying
<robdig> RequinB4: perhaps you can use the older power management APM, found this when I googled ubuntu power management...http://spidertools.com/ub_power.php
<JmA___> noapic doesnt solve your problem?
<RequinB4> JmA___ : ?
<linux_> i wanted to compile fluxbox ,but i cant,it said: missing: Unknown `--run' option ,what should i do
<poeloq> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JmA___> boot option  noapic
<b1n42y> !recover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b1n42y> !restore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b1n42y> fu
<_blitz_> my pidgin refuses to connect to the internet.it hangs at ---looking up your hostname----.will not go any further.i thought it was a problem with pidgin and checked out chatzilla.same song.tried xchat and konversation too.same old rock music.my net connection is alright.now i am chatting from micros*** xp
<JmA___> changes acpi=off for noapic
<spr0k3t> sFEARs: "You do not have permissions ne..."
<linux_> i wanted to compile fluxbox ,but i cant,it said: missing: Unknown `--run' option ,what should i do
<sFEARs> ok.. <alt+f2> "sudo konqueror" and try again
<RequinB4> JmA___ - sorry either i'm not understanding you, the boot option will turn acpi off or will fix the fact i turned it off?
<Gigi> Where can I download GIMPshop?  It's not on the synaptic
<spr0k3t> nautilus
<Gigi> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<sFEARs> nautilus.. that's what i meant
<bmwerks> why does synaptic ask for the ubuntu cd sometimes when installing
<sFEARs> hehe
<spr0k3t> hehehe
<JmA___> use noapic instead of acpi=off ... if that solves your sound problem, it wont affect battery management
<sFEARs> bmwerks... you have the cd listed in your extra repositories.. click on the third party software tab in synaptic and uncheck ubuntu CD
<_blitz_> my pidgin refuses to connect to the internet.it hangs at ---looking up your hostname----.will not go any further.i thought it was a problem with pidgin and checked out chatzilla.same song.tried xchat and konversation too.same old rock music.my net connection is alright.now i am chatting from micros*** xp
<RequinB4> JmA___ ok i'll try it now
<sFEARs> _blitz_ do you have any proxies acidentally set in pidgin
<Shadix> hrmm
<spr0k3t> sFEARs: creates a makelink (folder)... but still not able to list it as a mount point
<b1n42y> anyone know how to recover  .rtf files
<_blitz_> sFEARs no i did not set any proxies
<mactimes> Hello.  I'm trying to take a screen shot from a remote workstation running feisty, using import from imagemagick import tool from SSH.  The problem is that I connect to the workstation using root account and need to set up the DISPLAY env var.  What should I use on export DISPLAY=localhost:X.Y to get current X server session?
<bmwerks> sFEARS:thanks
<sFEARs> alright.. you have me kind of confused at what your trying to do.. i think you want to mount a drive.. say "mount /dev/hda5 /home/username/extrafolder" and then have "extrafolder" show up on the right hand side when you save something?
<JmA___> I need some help with network manager... i have my wireless card working, but i can´t connect to the network... anyone can helpme?
<raichlea> hey all.   Dumb question but is "alpine" the same as "pine"?   I keep trying to install pine on gutsy but I keep running into a problem where I can't install the libssl0.9.7 which it requires since I already have libssl0.9.8 installed.   Pine needs the older.  However, I was able to install alpine via apt-get.  Is this the same?
<greencookie> Is there a way to get my blackberry phone working in UBUNTU?
<Clapper> alpine is an opensource version of Pine, I think
<darkentity> i figured how to connect to my wireless usb adapter..i have to type dhclient in terminal when i am connected to a network but i noticed everytime i reset the router/connection i have to type in dhclient again to bind is there a way for it to do that automatically?
<raichlea> clapper: thanks
<spr0k3t> hmm... hard to explain in irc I guess... going to do some mockups and post on the forums... see where that takes me.  Thanks again sFEARs for your help... also thanks to Pelo as well.
<sFEARs> you might be able to get your blackberry software working with "wine" greencookie.. wine is a windows emulator
<Clapper> fpm
<Clapper> dpm
<brianski> mutt is an opensource version of pine, sort of
<spr0k3t> s/is not/is
<raichlea> clapper: so I should be able to do all the things I do in pine in alpine?
<Clapper> don't know about the libssl requirement, though
<sFEARs> no prob.. sorry i couldn't help
<jorgerosa2> Hello all
<sFEARs> i think you might using the term "mount point" wrong
<spr0k3t> 8^)  you did help... that's all I can ask.
<Clapper> I haven't used alpine, but I think it was intended to be somewhat of a clone of Pine... might want to google their web page.
<raichlea> clapper: I have libssl0.9.8 installed which should be enough since it's a newer version of hthe required libraray
<raichlea> err the required library
<linux_> i wanted to compile fluxbox ,but i cant,it said: missing: Unknown `--run' option ,what should i do
<techqbert> I have 2.6.22-14-386 and generic installed.  How do I change back to generic?
<Clapper> the libssl problem is preventing you from installing?
<sFEARs> techqbert.. edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file.. that's your multiple boot menu
<raichlea> clapper: yes, I when I run "dpkg <pine file>" it says that the libssl0.9.7 is missing
<raichlea> clapper: when I try to install libssl0.9.7 it says a newer version is installed or can't find it
<Clapper> maybe you can try compiling from source... or, remove the newer libssl, and let it install the slightly older version
<Clapper> just a thought
<techqbert> sFEARs: thanks
<tech0007> raichlea: try sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<nvictor> hi again
<raichlea> tech0007: ok will do know
<sFEARs> yup yup.. let me know if you need further help
<nvictor> how do I get the current working directory?
<BBengs> question about installing ubuntu server
<BBengs> does it install a desktop gui by default?
<riotkittie> BBengs: no.
<Clapper> now I'm curious about Alpine... I used to love Pine, then got used to Mutt
<robdig> nvictor: on the command line type pwd
<raichlea> tech0007: I get a message saying libssl0.9.8 is already the newesst version
<BBengs> riot, thanks
<nvictor> thanks
<Clapper> yeah, you have 9.8 already, no need to reinstall that
<tatterdemalian> Well, that didn't work.
<Clapper> there should be a way to install, despite warnings about dependency versions
<tech0007> raichlea: you're on w/c ubuntu version?
<__hase> I just installed Gutsy Gibbon and it freezes up when I try to boot from the hard disk
<linux_> i wanted to compile  fluxbox ,but i couldnt,it said: missing: Unknown `--run' option ,what should  i do
<sFEARs> _hase... you proally can't use the real time kernel
<__hase> ?
<sFEARs> do you have a multiple boot menu when you start up?
<raichlea> tech0007: 7.10
<__hase> no
<rav3> Is there any download manager for ubuntu?Firefox download manager doesn't support long file downloads like downloading ubuntu
<sFEARs> "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and paste the contents
<__hase> it just says pci mem resource failed to allocated something and then it goes to the screen with the bar like 6.1 did
<sFEARs> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Clapper> raichlea, maybe you can uninstall libssl, then install Alpine, and let it install whatever version of libssl it wants?
<sFEARs> use that pastebin site
<tech0007> raichlea: funny..aptitude says alpine requires libssl0.9.8
<raichlea> clapper: alpine is fine, but I am used to using pine and would prefer to use that since they offer a version for debian
<Clapper> says it require 9.7... he has 9.8
<rav3> please let me know which downloading manager should i use
<tatterdemalian> I would really like to not have to go back to Windows Vista.
<Gigi> !TheGimp Animator Gigi
<lastelement0> hey how can i change the icons for programs in my menus?
<rav3> please help
<sFEARs> don't let microsoft hear you say that tatterdemalian
<tech0007> raichlea: make sure universe is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list, then do sudo apt-get update
<raichlea> tech0007: alpine is fine and runs, but I would like to install pine.   That requires libssl0.9.7 and won't accept 0.9.8
<Clapper> raichlea:  might be a bit of a curve, but if you want a good terminal based email program, I'd highly suggest getting and learning Mutt
<raichlea> tech0007 done
<rav3> i need a good download manager
<__hase> sFEARs that file seems to be blank
<tatterdemalian> But Ubuntu just doesn't work at all, nothing seems to work, and I can't even get any documentation for anything
<underwatercow> Does anyone in here use the MAudio revolution 5.1 in Linux?
<distatica> rav3: I use downthemall in firefox to download the ubuntu images.
<sFEARs> i tried to use ardour once with absolutely 0 luck!
<_blitz_> rav3 or else try prozilla
<lastelement0> can someone help me change my icons?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to get a dell m1330 w/ a nvidia 8400m GS able to output to external displays?
<robdig> linux_: can you use the one in the repository?
<reduzio> QUESTION: hi! I upgraded from Ubuntu Fiesty to Ubuntu Gutsy, and now my pentium D seems to be using only one of it's CPUs :( (/proc/cpuinfo shows only one now)
<rav3> how do i install those??
<Rainpoint> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<distatica> rav3: not sure about prozilla but I think they're both firefox extensions (downthemall is)
<sFEARs> lastelement0, try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the nvidia driver in the first list
<distatica> you just go to their websites, in firefox, and click 'install now'
<lastelement0> sFEARs: im not having an issue with my video card.... im trying to change icons of programs
<graft_> tatterdemalian: are you still struggling with your avahi issue?
<distatica> rav3: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201
<sFEARs> i'd <alt+ctrl+f1> it's hard to read if it scrolls thru a terminal window
<lastelement0> and i have an ATI card :P
<tatterdemalian> There's is just no documentation anywhere about anything in the avahi package, or what any of it does, and apparently it's both vital to Ubuntu and doesn't work.
<NoRox> Hi! Where can i grab ATI drivers for ubuntu
<tatterdemalian> graft_: Yes... tried all the suggestions, neither worked
<_blitz_> distatica have you ever used d4x?
<linux_> i just want to  know what happen
<graft_> tatterdemalian: dpkg -l | grep avahi-autoipd
<distatica> _blitz_ no sir
<buttercups> NoRox, your restricted drivers manager
<graft_> tatterdemalian: unless someone tried that
<NoRox> buttercups, how can i get to that
<distatica> _blitz_: I've actually just wiped out my ubuntu, so I won't be able to try that, heh.
<buttercups> NoRox, System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<lastelement0> can someone help me change my icons for certain programs
<sFEARs> i think you just right click on them lastelement0
<lastelement0> sFEARs: in AWN i can but not in the regular menus
<tatterdemalian> graft_: I already know where all the startup scripts for avahi-autoipd are, and I already tried editing them to never run avahi-autoipd
<rav3> thanks a lot
<sFEARs> right click on the main menu.. is there an edit menu option?
<tatterdemalian> graft_: Result: none of my interfaces support the ipv4 protocol any more.
<rav3> :)..i guess most famous linux disro is UBUNTU itself
<stoneman> Hi there, im having trouble with the login screen resolution, the Desktop resolution is fine, but where i have to type in my user name and pass, that screen is badly out of reso and quite hard to read, anyone know of a possible solution?
<rav3> ubuntu rocks...:)
<lastelement0> sFEARs ahhhh thanks
<sFEARs> your welcome
<NoRox> thanks buttercups
<Shadix> what is the command to open a window on my GUI?
<tarelerulz> Wine works on run windows exe right ? I installed it and I was trying to use it to install Utorrent and it says it don't have a suitable program for the job.  Any one know why that might be and if know one know what is a good bit torrent client ?
<graft> tatterdemalian: err, makes no sense. avahi is a convenience, not a necessity
<Shadix> ie sudo * /usr/share/firefox/chrome/icons/default
<stoneman> tarelerulz the latest Azureus client works great!
<graft> tatterdemalian: did you try just removing the package?
<Rainpoint> Hello, my sound used to work. But now it doesn't. I've seen !sound already. Nothing is muted in alsamixer. I'm using an NVidia card. \
<boyet> gudday guys need help for setting-up internet cafe server
<tatterdemalian> graft: Yeah, apparently Gutsy can't handle ipv4 traffic without that convenience any more.
<Ildjarn> tarelerulz: Deluge is very similar to utorrent. If you don't mind CLI based apps, use rtorrent.
<sFEARs> stoneman, mabey "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" set the first option to vesa and choose low resolutions when it gets to the resolution options.. "warning: will proally chage your desktop resolution with your login resolution".. but that may set everything back to normal and you can keep retrying untill you get it all working
<tarelerulz> I would use Azureus ,but it use udp and my router don't use udp and tcp at the same time  plus there are so many configs it hurts
<tatterdemalian> graft: Yep, had to restart in a terminal shell and reinstall it before Ubuntu would boot up any more
<graft> tatterdemalian: that's definitely impossible, ipv4 is kernel-space, avahi is user-space
<lastelement0> how can i write to a folder as root?
<stoneman> Rainpoint i have the same problem, but the thing is if i listen to a youtube clip, then i cant listen to mp3's, if i listen to a mp3 file, i cant listen to youtube(or other net flash
<sFEARs> open the program that's writing to the folder with sudo
<stoneman> sFEARs ah ok ty, ill try that
<graft> tatterdemalian: you removed the package and ubuntu wouldn't boot?
<Rainpoint> I can't listen to anything stoneman
<sFEARs> <alt+f2> sudo nautalius
<Rainpoint> Even system sounds
<Rainpoint> It used to work though
<sFEARs> that will give you read/write access to all folders
<tatterdemalian> graft: The guys on #avahi said that too, that there was no possible way avahi could ever disable ipv4 protocols... but somehow it does
<graft> tatterdemalian: what if you don't run avahi?
<stoneman> sFEARs should i let the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg auto detect my hardware settings?
<tatterdemalian> graft: Yep... and if I disable it, Ubuntu crashes so hard I can't even switch to a getty session
<Rainpoint> Help anyone?
<m0u5e> argh... i can't get my nvidia 8400M GS to output onto a tv through s-vga
<sFEARs> you can always let it auto detect.. not a bad way to start.. unless you specifically know the settings i would stick with that
<m0u5e> anyone have any ideas?
<buttercups> !resolution | stoneman
<ubotu> stoneman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<buttercups> stoneman, section titled GDM uses a different Resolution than my Desktop, in that link
<sFEARs> Rainpoint, you might not have the proper nvidia drivers installed
<Shadix> how do i use the terminal to open a window on my desktop
<Rainpoint> How do I determine so?
<sFEARs> not sure.. i had some problems with installing nvidia drivers the other day.. havn't quite figured it out yet
<tatterdemalian> graft: Either Ubuntu crashes, or I can't use the ipv4 protocol on any interfaces, only ipv6, which my router is incompatible with
<stoneman> buttercups ah thank you, ill take a look
<graft> tatterdemalian: what is the current state of things? is it a normal install? or is avahi in some backwards situation?
<sFEARs> i apt-get gtk-nvidia or something.. didn't work well at all
<graft> tatterdemalian: blacklist the ipv6 module anyway, you pretty much don't need it
<m0u5e> anyone else in here running a nvidia 8400M GS?
<Rainpoint> Hm, the sound used to work though.
<sFEARs> mabey download & compile drivers from source off the nvidia site if you know how to do such
<tatterdemalian> graft: Normal install, but with the nvidia restricted driver, and ndiswrapper running bcmwl15
<sFEARs> nope.. using geforce 440
<tatterdemalian> err, bcmwl5
<graft> tatterdemalian: and you restored your normal avahi config
<tarelerulz> I think most of it is the site I get torrent from I have used deluge ,ktorrent , Azureus , rtorrent , bittornado  and Utorrent is the only one that seems to work that well . I mean you seem to need a dregree in bit torrent to get them working right on some sites
<sFEARs> does nvidia even have source drivers?.. i'm not sure, you might also wanna try that ndiswrapper nvidia driver thing
<Ildjarn> tarelerulz: I've had no such problems.
<graft> tatterdemalian: and you say if you do sudo apt-get remove avahi-autoipd and reboot, it won't boot?
<tatterdemalian> graft: Well, I kept notes on any changes I made, and reversed them when they didn't work. Unless the changes I made caused the system to make changes somewhere else I don't know about, that should have reversed it
<dahitokiri> so i need some help with a realtek wireless card for my laptop
<xexos> I have a dual core processor, but I have heard bad things about x64, what should I do?
<sFEARs> is there a boot to last known good configureation??
<poeloq> btw, everybody should try devilspie!!!
<boyet> is ubuntu good for internet cafe server
<dahitokiri> i can't seem to find the drivers to make it work
<tatterdemalian> graft: Not to anything but straight bash.
<robdig> !audio | rainmain
<ubotu> rainmain: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dahitokiri> any help would be very much appreciated
<tech0007> xexos: you can still use 32-bit ubuntu
<tarelerulz> I do love bit torrent In fact it is the way I got  Ubuntu 7.10 iso I install on this computer and I am useing it as we speak
<sFEARs> dahitokiri, ndiswrapper isn't very complicated.. then you can just use windows drivers
<graft> tatterdemalian: well, do that, and get to straight bash, and then we can work from there, eh
<Aiyizo> dahitokiri: try to install the drivers from the manufacturer's site, then use ndiswrapper to install them
<m0u5e> anyone can help me getting my nvidia 8400M GS working on an external display?
<xexos> tech0007: what would you recommend
<dahitokiri> sFEARs, that's part of the problem. i can't find the windows version of the drivers
<Ildjarn> m0u5e: Did you try nvidia-settings?
<tatterdemalian> I guess I'm going to have to sit under my desk to hook up my wired connection, then
<sFEARs> have you tried the manufacturues web site like Aiyizo suggested
<m0u5e> Ildjarn: ive tried everything
<tarelerulz> I like ndiswrapper it is the only way I seem to get any wireless action at all.  The Ubuntu restricted driver don't work at all
<dahitokiri> sFEARs, Aiyizo all the spec details say about my wireless card is "Realtek 802.11b/g wireless LAN."
<m0u5e> Ildjarn: i was hoping to find someone else who had the nvidia 8400M GS and see if they had the same problem
<sFEARs> they must have some kind of drivers there.. if they don't have windows drivers they should have source drivers and that's even better
<dahitokiri> so i have no idea which model there is
<graft> tatterdemalian: can't you bring your  wireless up by hand?
<tech0007> xexos: some apps dont have 64-bit compatibility in ubuntu yet, i use ubuntu gutsy w/ gnome and it works fine..you have a lot of choices to go with..like ubuntu or kubuntu w/ KDE
<tatterdemalian> In case I can't get back, I also tried "sudo avahi-autoipd -k wlan0:avahi" after having the problem, and got the response: "Failed to kill daemon: No such file or directory"
<Ildjarn> m0u5e: I have nVidia 8600M GT and I got it working by just enabling the display in nVidia settings. Didn't take even a minute :[
<rav3> downthemall is a superb download manager...a must have download manger...it will increase definitely download speed
<sFEARs> hold on
<m0u5e> Ildjarn: it won't let me set the resolution correctly, it defaults to 640x480
<tatterdemalian> graft: Can't find any information how to do it.
<graft> tatterdemalian: ifup?
<Unwise> Hi all
<m0u5e> Ildjarn: it also doesn't detect my gpu's ram correctly, it thinks i have 256mb when i only have 128
<tatterdemalian> graft: That doesn't work without avahi
<Ildjarn> m0u5e: I have the same problem with the video RAM. I have 256 but it thinks I have 512.
<graft> tatterdemalian: yes it does, that has nothing to do with avahi
<HateX> I want to add the KDE enviornment to my computer, how do it do it now that i only have gnome?
<m0u5e> Ildjarn: how did you get your secondary display working though?
<graft> HateX: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tech0007> HateX: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<graft> HateX: but that'll change all your boot splashes and such
<HateX> thank you very much guys
<leachy94> hi
<sFEARs> i can't get to web pages right now.. i'm in the middle of some upgradaes.. some of those drivers are proally backwards compatible.. just choose one that best fits.. "ndiswrapper -i driver.inf" "modprobe ndiswrapper" and keep trying until it works
<tatterdemalian> graft: I mean, the interface comes up, but the wireless card just can't make the hookup somehow, and anything sent to it never gets a response
<m0u5e> Ildjarn: currently for me, it just says CMO 1280x800 and then CRT-O (disabled)
<Ildjarn> m0u5e: It showed the 2nd monitor under X Server Display Configuration, in n-vidia settings. And I resized the 2nd display to the resolution I wanted.
<m0u5e> Ildjarn: it doesn't let me resize... :X
<Ildjarn> m0u5e: Right click on it and enable?
<graft> tatterdemalian: does it get an IP?
<sFEARs> have you tried "sudo ifconfig wlan1 up"
<leachy94> hey i was thinking about getting ubuntu
<sFEARs> or eth0 or wlan2 or whatever the interface is
<m0u5e> Ildjarn: there is no right click function??
<leachy94> but do i need to install over my old OS
<leachy94> and can i go back?
<tatterdemalian> graft: Nope, no access point either, even though an iwlist wlan0 scan finds my signal just fine
<graft> sFEARs: that's exactly what ifup does
<sFEARs> sorry.. didn't see that
<Ildjarn> m0u5e: Hm, I can't remember correctly :/ I have disabled Twinview to get a higher refresh rate so I can't check it out right now
<BBengs> general question about desktop vs. server
<BBengs> what is the difference between the two
<dahitokiri> sFEARs, no such device as wlan1
<graft> tatterdemalian: what does it do, just times out during discovery?
<BBengs> other than one with a desktop gui and one without
<tech0007> leachy94: try the livecd first to know if ubuntu is right for you.. it will not delete your old OS and you can still always go back
<sFEARs> well you have to switch it to whatever interface your using
<m0u5e> ildjarn: are you using seperate X screen then?
<tatterdemalian> graft: Yep
<sFEARs> wlan1 eth0 it's specific to what your using
<leachy94> how do i get the livecd
<HateX> what do you guys prefer Gnome or KDE?
<robdig> leachy94: www.ubuntu.com
<m0u5e> Hatex: its whichever you prefer
<tatterdemalian> I think... I've tried a sudo dhclient, and it always times out
<m0u5e> HateX: everyone has different tastes, it only matters which you like better
<Ildjarn> m0u5e: I tried both, separate and single X and both worked fine. I'm using a laptop so a 2nd display isn't needed. But I had to check if it works or not.
<leachy94> i dont raly want to completely go to ubuntu cus theres a game that dont work on linux or anything like that only windows
<BBengs> general question about desktop vs. server     what is the difference between the two        other than one with a desktop gui and one without
<HateX> m0u5e, ok thanks
<tech0007> HateX: your ram might help you decide
<sFEARs> i think they're currently developing ways to get directx to work on the next distro of ubuntu.. that should open up a lot of the windows games
<sFEARs> i read it on the internet.. it must be tru
<HateX> tech0007, which uses more?
<robdig> leachy94: you can always set up a dual boot...let you choose windows or ubuntu when you boot up
<Ildjarn> HateX: To me, KDE just looked ugly. Some people might think otherwise.
<tech0007> leachy94: ok, then livecd first, then try dual boot w/ both your Os and ubuntu
<m0u5e> leachy94: if you primarily want to play games, i recommend installing ubuntu in a seperate partition
<leachy94> i done that by accident on my old pc
<sFEARs> KDE uses more system resources on the eye candy.. but if you have a new computer it won't make a difference
<leachy94> had to versiojns of XP installed :S
<leachy94> kept asking wich one
<HateX> ok cool
<Ildjarn> HateX: Even though my system can handle it if I wanted ;)
<tatterdemalian> Crap... does xchat work in bash? Haven't tried it yet
<graft> tatterdemalian: irssi, dude
<m0u5e> i rather like xubuntu... if only there were more development on it :(
<Ildjarn> irssi > * :D
<sFEARs> nope.. xchat is a gui.. bash is command line
<sFEARs> bitchx would work in a bash shell
<graft> irssi > bitchx!
<m0u5e> Ildjarn: for some reason, it doesnt like to move beyond 640x480
<Unwise> HateX: There's an old argument here: KDE is infinitely tweakable, but has a learning curve - Gnome is easier to use.  Linus prefers KDE.
<leachy94> is the normal cs the same as live cd?
<tech0007> anybody knows the irc channel for ubuntu bluetooth?
<tatterdemalian> *sigh* Another IRC client to configure...
<Shadix> so how can I drag and drop files to my root of o don
<ubuntu> heloo
<linux_> i wanted to compile  fluxbox ,but i couldnt,it said: missing: Unknown `--run' option ,what should  i do
<theidiotthatisme> Howdy! Is it possible to use a different file manager by default in Gnome? I like Gnome but I prefer Thunar
<graft> tatterdemalian: no need to configure it, man, works fine out of the box
<ubuntu> alguem do brasil ai?
<Shadix> so how can I drag and drop files to my root if i don't have permissions?
<graft> tatterdemalian: just do /server irc.freenode.net 8001 and you're connected
<sFEARs> linux_ mabey you don't have the proper kernel headers installed try "sudo apt-get install linux-headers"
<tatterdemalian> graftL Really? It even knows my nickserv password straight up?
<graft> tatterdemalian: beh, now you're just being lazy...
<leachy94> to get the live cd do i just download ubuntu 7.10?
<tatterdemalian> Yeah, that's what I thought.
<theidiotthatisme> leachy94: Yes
<leachy94> ok doing so know lol
<leachy94> and will that work as live cd
<leachy94> without full swap over
<theidiotthatisme> leachy94: It acts as both a LiveCD and install
<Ildjarn> m0u5e: Don't know about that, sorry. Might work if you configure xorg.conf manually
<theidiotthatisme> leachy94: Yepperoo
<linux_> try
<leachy94> so wen i launch it asks me wich one
<leachy94> install or live
<leachy94> ill try live
<m0u5e> Ildjarn: i reconfigured, but i have no idea how to configure it with the proprietary nvidia drivers without messing it up
<leachy94> then if i like it il lset up a duel boot
<leachy94> if only i knew how?
<sFEARs> does anyone know anything about back|track 2
<Ildjarn> leachy94: Go into Live to use it. If you want to install it, there's an install icon on the desktop.
<Shadix> so how can I drag and drop files to my root if i don't have permissions?
<buttercups> Shadix, If you need to drag and drop, gksudo nautilus
<leachy94> ok
<leachy94> how do i setup duel boot
<Ildjarn> m0u5e: Me neither, and I'm great at messing up everything :p
<rav3> can any one tell me how do i make live cd ?i have downloaded .iso image..how do i proceed..which burner i have to go for??
<sFEARs> Shadix <alt+f2> sudo nautalis.. that sould hopen nautalius with root permissions
<leachy94> i say nero to burn
<linux_> there is 8 headers,which should i choose
<sFEARs> i might be spelling nautalius wrong... but you get the idea
<Shadix> thx ALL
<leachy94> il be back tomorow ok
<leachy94> i G2G
<leachy94> 4 am in uk
<rav3> leachy94:nero in ubuntu how??
<sFEARs> linux_ "sudo uname -r"
<Ildjarn> rav3: nero.com has Nero Linux
<sFEARs> that will give you your current kernel version.. those are the headers you need
<leachy94> no use nero to burn the iso to disk
<sFEARs> *sorry about using the enter key as punctuation*
<leachy94> i got 34.0 GB out of 111 gb on my pc :S
<rav3> i try..is that free??
<leachy94> werd it go lol
<leachy94> but u need 4 GB to install right?
<sFEARs> linux_ also make sure you have the "build-essential" packages installed
<ehc> I am using xvkbd and I am wondering what is the keysym for the tab key? is it [Tab] ??? Can I use hex values inside a keysym like [0x0ffa] or something? This way I could use xev to check what tab is and use that hex key
<tech0007> leachy94: yup
<jefferson_> sou novo no ubuntu e gostaria de umas dicas
<SpeakerMania> what is equivalent to alt+ctrl+delete in windows?
<sFEARs> donde esta los pantelones
<leachy94> wat would be linux "command" key on a windows keyboard
<leachy94> is it the windows key
<timi> Whats a good music player for linux?
<timi> and is there one that'll play mp3s?
<ehc> timi, amarok
<dissection> leachy94: You can assign a shortcut to the windows key if you want
<Shadix> sFEARs, jajaja weon tu intendo espaniol?
<tech0007> leachy94: alt-F2
<jmichaelx> if any in here use an rt2500 based wireless card, could you please tell me what you do to make it work well in gutsy? one of the very most frustrating things to me about *ubuntu, is how something like a wireless crad will work in one version of the OS, not in the next, but will work again in the next....
<ehc> timi, that mostly depends on the codecs you have installed.
<sFEARs> donde esta los pantelones is the only thing i'd need to know
<timi> ah, kay.
<Unwise> Anybody have experience with loop-aes in Ubuntu?
<timi> So, a decent media player is...?
<sFEARs> amarok
<leachy94> well ubuntu can download over night
<poningru> tatterdemalian: hey dude everything worked out ok?
<leachy94> ill be back tomoz
<poningru> timi: totem
<sFEARs> amarok will play mp3s.. i'm sure there's a better one, i'm just not sure what it is yet
<Shadix> si y "Dos grande cervesas por favor"
<tech0007> timi;; mplayer
<CoasterMaster> Timi, I use Rhythmbox, and you can install mp3 support
<dissection> timi: I use Exaile.
<timi> oh god >_>
<m0u5e> timi: i use listen
<tech0007> timi;  mplayer plays everything
<sFEARs> if i was stuck in mexico.. i wouldn't drink beer.. there's water in there
<poningru> ...
<poningru> dude mexican beer is awesome
<m0u5e> timi: mplayer is for primarily movies, if you want a good jukebox player, try exaile, amarok, listen, and banshee, (and songbird)
<sFEARs> but there's mexican water in there
<Sankyo> Corona
<timi> Okay.
<linux_> it dosent help, i have  installed e   "build-essential"
<tatterdemalian> poningru: Nope. Apparently avahi just ignores /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf completely, because immediately after I rebooted, it shut down my ipv4 protocol again
<m0u5e> timi: i've tried all of them... my personaly favorite for now is listen (although songbird is VERY PROMISING)
<Unwise> the alcohol takes care of the water...
<pacman> getting this message on totem: The playback of this movie requires a Advanced Streaming Format (ASF) demuxer plugin which is not installed.
<Shadix> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<poningru> tatterdemalian: what about the -k switch?
<Shadix> lol
<sFEARs> yeah.. and she's on birth control
<timi> I'm kinda in for minimalist features when I look for a jukebox player...
<tatterdemalian> poningru: It responded, "Failed to kill daemon: No such file or directory"
<m0u5e> timi: you might want to try rhythmbox then
<timi> Okay, will check it out
<timi> thanks
<m0u5e> timi: or banshee
<sFEARs> i think the librarian is telling us we're talking too loud
<tech0007> :-D
<sFEARs> "YOU DON'T KNOW THE DEWEY DECIMAL SYSTEM!!!!"
<m0u5e> pacman: you need to install some gstreamer codecs :D
<Sankyo> LOL
<timi> Okay: which is better at handling large ammounts of music?
<poningru> tatterdemalian: oh well try other interface names
<poningru> i.e wlan0 etc.
<timi> Winamp was god forsaken slow with 15000 songs in it's library, I dont want a repeat of that.
<m0u5e> sudo apt-get install xorg-nvidia-w/-3dsupport-plz
<Shadix> sFEARs, oye why would you need to know where someones pants are.....
<m0u5e> darnit
<dissection> timi: I had no problem with 55GB of MP3s
<m0u5e> timi: they all do fine at handling large amounts of music...
<timi> I have 85gb of mp3s
<sFEARs> i'd need to know where my pants are.. then i'd have some money to go to the bar and buy tequilla
<pacman> any one you would suggest?  I don't remember what I had to do the last time I installed Totem
<tatterdemalian> It almost seems like the problem isn't that avahi is doing anything wrong, but that the problem is that it keeps shutting down, and is so completely vital to the Ubuntu distro that without it, the ipv4 protocol just can't be used
<m0u5e> timi: hmm listen, banshee, and rhythm all seem pretty fast
<timi> Okies, thanks.
<m0u5e> timi: if you're on ubuntu, i'd recommend not using amarok simply because it isnt native
<m0u5e> timi: but if you're on kde, then use amarok :X
<timi> Ubuntu
<poningru> tatterdemalian: but see that makes no sense
<poningru> cause I have avahi turned off
<poningru> its likely something else
<m0u5e> pacman: give me a second
<pacman> k, thanks, m0u5e
<tatterdemalian> poningru: I know... everybody says it's just an optional convenience... but for some reason Ubuntu on my machine won't work without it
<dissection> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> pacman: you know what... if you plan on playing other ms formats, i'd just go ahead and install ubuntu restricted extras
<Sisco> we should all have dual quad core penryns with 16gb ram for desktops
<Sisco> right?
<m0u5e> pacman: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sisco> then shit would get done so much faster
<cronik> sup guys
<pacman> is that going to mess up my KDE?
<Shadix> sFEARs, "Donde estan mis pantalones" Is where's my pants "Donde es los pantalones" means where's your pants LMAO
<m0u5e> pacman: it shouldn't
<Unwise> cya
<tatterdemalian> It either crashes, creates some weird interface alias that can't be used and renders my regular interface unable to process ipv4 packets, or just ends all ipv4 traffic on all interfaces, even the loopback
<pacman> okay, downloading now
<buttercups> pacman, search gstreamer in add/remove, theres a demuxing plug in
<madera_> Hello, why doesn't Ubuntu boot on older machines?
<tech0007> tatterdemalian: just a thought, why not boot to a livecd and check your configs frm there?
<timi> how good is the Synaptic Package Manager for finding drivers?
<m0u5e> timi: most drivers should have been autodetected upon install, but ... it should have whatever you're looking for
<cronik> guys,i just finisg buy an nvidia 5200 PCI video card and reinstall my ubuntu 7.10 in text mode( was not able to do it in gui) and my kernel panics and i it will not pass the boot splash.can anyone help me on this problem because i had already try google but not getting results and i want to have this computer up
<tatterdemalian> I'm trying to set up irssi so I can at least get back on IRC from bash
<timi> m0u5e: Nope, I'm having trouble with my wireless drivers. It really sucks.
<m0u5e> timi: what wireless card do you have?
<Orion1357> madera_, I have a DELL it will not boot on because the bios cannot be configured to boot from the CD.  I have to use a bood floppy instead.
<cronik> anyone can help>
<cronik> ?
<timi> Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Sankyo> madera: What is the cpu?
<robdig> !nvidia | cronik
<ubotu> cronik: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<cronik> yea but i cannot get in to my system in oder to do that
<robdig> cronik: can you boot from live cd?
<AutoMatriX> I've got a norton ghost image whi I'd like to install and make acessible (dual boot) ... any ideas ?
<timi> m0u5e: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, it's missing it's wireless network drivers, and I cant figure out how to install them.
<cronik> no
<m0u5e> timi: open up your restricted drivers manager?
<timi> Yep.
<cronik> only with edubuntu 6.4
<m0u5e> did you install t?hrough there and enable them
<cronik> with the recover option
<Eksiuser579> hi
<timi> m0u5e: It's set to Enabled but Not in use.
<AutoMatriX> cronik, ???
<cronik> yes
<madera_> A HP 750MHz PC with 512MB RAM... no Ubuntu flavor starts with it... I had to put in Gentoo
<subpar> I have some simple samba questions, if anyone can help
<m0u5e> timi: can you set it to be in use? :X
<madera_> Isn't this popular enough with old machines?
<timi> not as far as I can tell.
<madera_> (this=the boot problem)
<robdig> cronik: can you get in with the recover option for 7.10?
<AutoMatriX> cronik, just copy and 'unghost' ?.and then recover ? but with what ?
<timi> I think what I have to do is switch the ipw to the iwl.
<timi> or something like that.
<cronik> no
<timi> I've made a post about it here: <timi> or something like that.
<timi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621347
<timi> there.
<timi> I hate my copy pasta
<timi> it always fails
<cronik> it will stop
<cronik> automatrix
<m0u5e> timi: have you tried sudo ifconfig <interface> up?
<cronik> you have a question i can help you with?
<tatterdemalian> Okay, I'm going to remove avahi completely, and try to get back online using a wired connection if I can... brb
<dodgyville> Hi
<timi> I'll give it a shot
<lesley> I have problems acessing the port 80 of my computer from outside. I use apache and when I put my IP in the browser it work perfectly, my ISP don't block this port, anybody can help me? Sorry about my bad english
<m0u5e> timi: wait, is there a physical switch for the card?
<cronik> lesly
<timi> No.
<m0u5e> timi: like, for my card, i have a little side switch to toggle wireless on and off, make sure that's on
<cronik> you need to configure your router
<AutoMatriX> cronik, yes dear ? I thought you were ansering my question ;)
<m0u5e> timi: maybe an fn key?
<cronik> jeje
<dodgyville> I've got a directory of images and I want to do a random, blended montage (not just an X*Y grid), is there an automated way to do that? (gimp filter, command line, etc)
<cronik> whats your question
<cronik> maybe i can help
<lesley> I use a SBV5120 Motorola
<cronik> redgy
<cronik> mm
<AutoMatriX> cronik, I've got a norton ghost image whi I'd like to install and make acessible (dual boot)
<m0u5e> timi: do you get anything when you type in ifconfig?
<cronik> you connect direct to your modem
<dissection> lesley: Forward port 80 from your router to your computer.
<cronik> you have ghost image with what OS
<cronik> windows?
<timi> I do
<druke> how do i access an oss mixer, my record has a strange ring in it only on the oss mixer, alsa is just fine
<AutoMatriX> I bought a tablet-pc with XPtablet edition, and I ghosted it ... but I'd like it on my new HD, which is only running Gutsy for the moment
<dav1> im trying to get a program to run when ubuntu starts up - ive found the option in preferances>sessions  but it aska for a path to the program - where are programs installed on ubuntu?
<timi> Mind if I pm you?
<tech0007> dav1: what program are you trying to autostart?
<AutoMatriX> cronik, win xp tablet edition
<robdig> dav1: enter which <command> and it will give you the path
<cronik> do you know how to install the image in your pc?
<dav1> tech0007: vlc, firefox and thunderbird
<dav1> are they hiden in the user dir?
<cronik> just want to let you know that a ghost image is made just for one system
<tech0007> dav1: "which [program name]" w/out the quotes
<AutoMatriX> cronik, I made 2 partitions, a small and a large one, I copied the ghostfile to the small one and unghosted it to the larger partition
<cronik> Mm
<cronik> so what is the issue
<cronik> grub is not install?
<JJtech> guys, what apt-get comman to obtain the CCSM????
<cronik> do you need to recover grub?
<JJtech> !CCSM
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<AutoMatriX> cronik, dunno what about with grub ... can it find systems autmaticaly ?
<cronik> well
<cronik> is better if you install the image and later install ubuntu
<AutoMatriX> cronik, no recover, I think, just add the new OS
<cronik> it dose not have to that way but is the best way to do it
<ipx_laptop> Can I mount a .mir-image and make it act as the real cd and bypass cd-protections (like I can use mini-images instead of a crack as i used to in daemon tools)?
<timi> m0u5e, did you get a message from Plamo?
<m0u5e> timi: no?
<AutoMatriX> cronik, that I know, but I'm not going to reinstall 160 gigs
<plamo> bah
<cronik> is posible to do it
<Sisco> does unbuntu support 16 processors?
<dav1> Tech0007: that give me the path but when i navigate to it via browse i can find a file -  the ubuntu exe?
<cronik> but if the image you install dont delete grub you will need to add the entry of the new OS you self
<cronik> but yes is possible to do what you are asking for
<AutoMatriX> cronik, that's exactly what I'm looking for
<JJtech> how to play DVD??? when i play my dVD i got an error message
<plamo> ah well, m0u5e, sudo ifconfig gives me: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:42:84:E4:A3
<plamo>           inet addr:192.168.2.105  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<plamo>           inet6 addr: fe80::217:42ff:fe84:e4a3/64 Scope:Link
<plamo>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<plamo>           RX packets:43798 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<tech0007> dav1: linux/ubuntu doesnt use exe
<plamo>           TX packets:23081 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<plamo>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<cronik> i really recommend you back up importent data
<plamo>           RX bytes:53116764 (50.6 MB)  TX bytes:2180804 (2.0 MB)
<plamo>           Interrupt:19
<plamo> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<tech0007> whoaaa
<plamo>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<plamo>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<cronik> wow
<Sisco> plamo use pastebin
<plamo>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<Sisco> wow
<cronik> dude
<plamo>           RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<cronik> dont do that
<robdig> !pastebin | plamo
<ubotu> plamo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<plamo>           TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<m0u5e> !pastebin | plamo
<plamo>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<plamo>           RX bytes:600 (600.0 b)  TX bytes:600 (600.0 b)
<cronik> some one give him the link
<tech0007> cool man
<dav1> tech007: ahh what does it use and where to i have to point to using the GUI?
<plamo> sorry ><
<cronik> no problem bro
<m0u5e> tis okay
<cronik> this is linux,not windows,we are a family
<tech0007> dav1: just copy the path "/usr/bin/xxxx" w/out the quotes
<cronik> automatrix
<cronik> just google up some ghost tutorials
<dav1> tech0007: ok thanks!
<AutoMatriX> cronik, yes, here I am :D
 * genii sips a coffee
<cronik> also google up on how to add entry in the grub config file
<m0u5e> plamo: try modprobe -l | grep -i intel give you?
<AutoMatriX> tx for the idea, cronik, will do that
<sFEARs> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cronik> no problem
<m0u5e> plamo: dur.... i meant, try modproble -l | grep -i intel  (what's that give you?)
<cronik> mediubuntu is a repo
<m0u5e> plamo: modprobe*
<dav1> !poo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tracer> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition - Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600) up: 2wks 1day 10hrs 54mins 58secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz at 1657MHz (79% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GTX 512MB res: 1920x1200 32bit 60Hz ram: 856/3326.4MB (25.72%) [|||-------] hdd: C:\ 19.81GB/73.13GB net: Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport - 1000MB/s 0B In 0B Out
<m0u5e> !stallman
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<linux88> is anyone familiar with Wine?
<bruenig> !anyone | linux88
<ubotu> linux88: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linux88> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> linux88: i've used it on occassion why? :X
<m0u5e> !microsoftme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoftme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lastelement0> is anyone familiar with AWN?
<bruenig> !fishing | m0u5e linux88
<ubotu> m0u5e linux88: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<cronik> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<linux88> m0u5e wll
<bruenig> !anyone | lastelement0
<ubotu> lastelement0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cronik> dont do that
<cronik> guys
<m0u5e> linux88: ??
<cronik> my turn to ask for some help
<lastelement0> is there an applet that has the cairo-clock for awn which i can skin?
<cronik> guys,i just finisg buy an nvidia 5200 PCI video card and reinstall my ubuntu 7.10 in text mode( was not able to do it in gui) and my kernel panics and i it will not pass the boot splash.can anyone help me on this problem because i had already try google but not getting results and i want to have this computer up
<linux88> m0u5e i have installed world of warcraft, and have been able to get it to run, like its the first time its been ran, but when i get to where the actual game is supposed to show, it crashes
<sproingie> someday the bot will do all the talking
<m0u5e> linux88: did you install from the wine repository?
<linux88> m0u5e yes
<bruenig> !cedega | linux88
<ubotu> linux88: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<cronik> any ideal people
<sproingie> is wow ever guaranteed to run under linux?  doesn't warden interfere?
<m0u5e> linux88: have you configured wine yet? (winecfg)
<linux88> m0u5e yes i have
<phaedra> cronik, what errors are you getting?
<EC44> What ftp server do you suggest I use with Ubuntu Server 7.10, anyone?
<linux88> bruenig is that better for wow?
<cronik> is not booting up
<plamo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45659/m0u5e:
<m0u5e> linux88: run wine in a terminal, what error msgs are you getting?
<cronik> my kernel panics
<plamo> that messed up..
<cronik> i knwo
<m0u5e> linux88: its not free, and wine should run wow fine
<cronik> i try reinstalling ubuntu but nothing worked
<bruenig> linux88, yes, it is basically a proprietary version of wine made specifically to be compatible with games
<linux88> oh i see
<phaedra> cronik, Yes, but do you get any error messages?
<cronik> now
<linux88> m0u5e ok i will try that brb
<krammer> hi
<cronik> damnz
<cronik> lol
<PuZo> how do i forward ports?
<cronik> having so many problems with my ubuntu box
<sFEARs> PuZo.. open a web browser and go to 192.168.1.1
<phaedra> cronik, You can tailor your boot params to avoid the kernel panic if you know the errors....
<krammer> do you know how to configure ADSL modems in linux
<cronik> huh?
<cronik> to geeke for me
<sproingie> are there packages available for the full java jdk 1.6?
<PuZo> thsi is on ubuntu server
<sproingie> i saw something for the jre, need the whole jdk
<kanuha> How can I add a folder or dirve under "Places" ?
<PuZo> and there is no firewall
<sFEARs> then you need not port forware
<sFEARs> forward*
<m0u5e> plamo: and i'm guessing --purging the installation and reinstalling the driver doesn't work?
<sFEARs> that's what port forwarding is for.. so things can make it thru the firewall
<tussey> any issues with ubuntu and the latest SMB updates via the update manager?
<cronik> !purging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purging - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tussey> I'm getting a 404 error
<timi> mouse, I have no clue, I'm a real linux newb. I don't think I've actually tried that.
<cronik> phaedra
<linux88> hey m05e
<cronik> how can i do that
<cronik> ?
<timi> m0u5e, unless its that thing where you do all the modprobes, I tried that and it basically gave me an error on the last one.
<sFEARs> how do i figure out what dvd rom drive i have so i can try to find drivers for it?.. i tried lspci but nothing was listed.. i'm guessing because it's not on the PCI bus?
<bruenig> kanuha, don't think you can
<krammer> anybody you know how to configure ADSL modems in linux----I have REPOTEC ADSL USB modem (RP-MO56)
<sFEARs> what are you trying to configure krammer
<robdig> tussey: when I first upgraded to gutsy, there was something wrong with SMB...update manager noticed that updates were available, but couldn't download them...fixed a few days later...maybe something similar happening now?
<linux88> m0u5e i ran it in the terminal, it started fine again then it completly kicked me out of my session, i hade to log back in
<krammer> do you know how to configure ADSL modems in linux
<buttercups> tussey, change your mirror
<smasterross> Hi, is there anyway to play DRM files on linux?
<druke> i just installed a new sound card (wish to use instead of mobo soundcard) but 7.10 is not detecting it, is there a command i have to run to make it detect?
<kanuha> bruenig, thx
<sFEARs> krammer.. what are you trying to configure
<cronik> clear
<cronik> ls
<dissection> smasterross: You mean Blu-ray/HD-DVD?
<tussey> how?
<cronik> rm -rf /self/brain
<m0u5e> linux88 what was the last thing that happened before it died?
<cronik> lol
<krammer> i need a linux driver for the modem
<smasterross> no drm files downloaded from the internet.
<m0u5e> plamo try ipw3945
<cronik> there is no place like 127.0.01
<cronik> 127.0.0.1
<linux88> m0u5e it when to a black screen for a split second and few times then i got kicked
<Sankyo> loopback
<JJtech> do someone here play 3d chess?? how did you manage to get the bindings???
<cronik> jeje
<buttercups> tussey, System>Administration>Software Sources
<krammer> sfeears how did you make the read highlight for replying
<sFEARs> 127.0.0.1 is your tcp/ip stack.. there's no such place
<timi> m0u5e, just type that into the terminal?
<cronik> loopback =home
<cronik> is just a shirt i have
<m0u5e> timi: modprobe ipw3945
<tussey> thanks buttercups
<m0u5e> timi: with a sudo :D
<cronik> 127.0.0.1 is you in other words you home
<timi> 	
<cronik> there is no place like home
<rav2> can any one tell difference b/w kubuntu.edubuntu and Xubuntu
<cronik> yes
<linux88> cronik i like 90 .2. 1.0 alot better
<cronik> kubuntu use the kde desktop
<cronik> ubuntu is gnome
<linux88> ;P
<krammer> how can i get a driver for my modem?
<cronik> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<boyet> #vbox
<linux88> krammer what modem
<sFEARs> try 74.125.19.104
<cronik> kubuntu
<plamo> m0u5e: failed; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45660/
<cronik> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<cronik> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<boyet> join #vbox
<m0u5e> linux88: hows your winecfg configured?
<cronik> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<cronik> !goubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oficina> alguém pode me ajudar, tem duas coisas que eu queria saber
<astro76> !msgthebot | cronik
<cronik> !gobuntu
<ubotu> cronik: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<linux88> m0u5e as in what tab?
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<krammer>  REPOTEC ADSL USB modem
<oficina> tem algum jeito de colocar no ubuntu um usuário sem senha? ( no caso pra por o usuário da minha mãe)
<cronik> astro
<sFEARs> plamo.. did you sudo that command?
<astro76> !es | oficina
<ubotu> oficina: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<oficina> sorry,
<wastrel> that was portugese
<cronik> i was just show they guy what xubuntu and ubuntu was
<timi> sFEARs: I did not.
<astro76> !pt | oficina
<ubotu> oficina: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<oficina> though i was in ubuntu-br
<m0u5e> linux88: oh oops sorry, graphics and applications
<astro76> oficina, no worries ;)
<krammer> linux are you here?
<JJtech> how to get the CCSM guys help..
<m0u5e> plamo: what sFEARs said :D
<linux88> m0u5e ok, i forgot what the command was to check that
<oficina> so, is there any way to create a user without a password in ubuntu
<m0u5e> linux88: winecfg
<cronik> well,guess no one can help poor cronik
<samsamleelee> hi when i try to install java from firefox
<samsamleelee> but it gave me this
<krammer>  brand is repotec---its an usb type adsl modem
<m0u5e> cronik: sorry what was your question?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cronik> guys,i just finisg buy an nvidia 5200 PCI video card and reinstall my ubuntu 7.10 in text mode( was not able to do it in gui) and my kernel panics and i it will not pass the boot splash.can anyone help me on this problem because i had already try google but not getting results and i want to have this computer up
<sproingie> JJtech: sudo aptitude install ccsm
<buttercups> JJtech, compizconfig-settings-manager, in Synaptic
<RAVTUX> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> cronik: HAve you EVER used envy or automatix?
<JJtech> ok ok.. i'll try.. thanks..
<m0u5e> oficina: have you tried playing around with user and groups?
<cronik> no
<bthornton> Has anyone had luck using PATA --> SATA converters on their CD/DVD drives?  I'm using one now and the drive is recognized by the BIOS and I can even boot from it, but Linux does not see the drive.  Even LiveCDs fail beyond loading the kernel (i.e. when it comes time to mount the drive, it cannot be found).
<cronik> but i caant log in to my sytem at all
<oficina> no, but i will now, thanks for the tip.
<Jack_Sparrow> cronik: Neither are good ideas btw
<linux88> m0u5e well under graphics i have Emulate a virtual desktop checked; shader support; Hardware, allow pixel shader; Screen Rez 96 dpi
<cronik> no shell no gui,nothing
<sFEARs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45661/
<RAVTUX> hello
<linux88> m0u5e and no apps
<JJtech> guys, it said in konsole "invalid"
<Jack_Sparrow> cronik: hit escape on boot to get to grub menu then recovery mode
<robdig> !hi | REPOTEC
<ubotu> REPOTEC: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<krammer> bthornton did u config the bios for dvd cd to boot first
<timi> sudo modprobe ipw3945 does nothing.
<cronik> this is my 2nd video card that i buy and i can get it to work bro
<samsamleelee> they say i have broken packages when i try to install java
<cronik> try that but that dint work
<samsamleelee> what shld i do
<oficina> m0u5e: checked it, there is no option to disable password
<m0u5e> oficina: setting the password as blank doesnt work?
<oficina> no
<timi> ohright, highlighting
<oficina> m0u5e: it says it needs an at least 6 character long password
<timi> m0u5e, SFEARs sudo modprobe ipw3945 does nothing.
<JJtech> guys, it said in konsole "invalid"
<rav2> i have doubt..why linux doen't have viruses..???
<erat123> is there a remote assistance app for ubuntu like there is in windows?
<linux88> m0u5e ok it crashed whiel i tried running it in terminal but didnt boot me so ill give u a link
<sFEARs> you lost me timi
<m0u5e> timi: did you do all of them with sudo? (the mod probe list)
<linux88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<buttercups> JJtech, sudo apt-get install ccsm is invalid, scroll up to my post
<sFEARs> what is ipw3945?
<cronik> mmm
<m0u5e> linux88: awesome :)
<cronik> no but you can use vnc
<sFEARs> ohh yeah.. my bad
<timi> sFEARs: what m0u5e told be to put in
<sproingie> rav2: linux has too many different distributions for viruses to spread well.  there are some for redhat, and there probably will be some for ubuntu
<sproingie> especially if ubuntu doesn't start using selinux
<timi> and, I put in "sudo modprobe ipw3945", nothing else.
<linux88> m0u5e http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45662/
<timi> which returned nothing.
<bthornton> krammer: yes, the BIOS knew to boot from the drive
<JJtech> <Butter> i just got log-in.. can't see ur post.. what to command in console to get ccsm???
<m0u5e> sFEARs: he's trying to get his intel 3945pro wifi working
<cronik> selinux is not a good ideal at this point
<cronik> maybe later on
<sFEARs> i just saw some errors on pastebin.. looed like might not have root access
<buttercups> JJtech, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<sFEARs> i wasn't sure what you were trying to do
<cronik> SElinux have to many issues
<cronik> lol
<sproingie> selinux works fine, it's just not granular enough
<sFEARs> ohh yeah
<tech0007> help! what iptable command do i need to use to block bittorent from a client on the LAN? thanks
<timi> ah.
<timi> I'm pretty sure I have root.
<sFEARs> using ndiswrapper
<sFEARs> becuase you have to modprobe ndiswrapper
<m0u5e> timi: did you try it again with sudo ahead of modprobe?
<lightentity> hello, can someone help,  i could connect to my wirless network on my laptop by typing dhclient in terminal but after a while it loses connection any help please
<sproingie> something more like apparmor would be better
<timi> m0u5e: Yes.
<m0u5e> sFEARs: 3945 shouldn't require ndiswrapper
<cronik> yea
<rav2> how do i share my windows drives to my LAN users on ubuntu??
<tony_j> I had my friend upgrade fiesty fawn to gutsy gibbon, not sure, but I think that's screwing my system up.
<cronik> most of the chips that are broadcom
<sFEARs> "ndiswrapper -i driver.inf" then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and your wireless hardware should turn on.. then you have to find an access point to connect to
<cronik> that need that*
<plamo> m0u5e; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45663/
<shadeofgrey> can anybody here tell me if 7.10 can handle Nvidia 8800 ultra cards in sli?
<JJtech> thanks to <buttercups> installing ccsm now... ^_^
<krammer> use lynx to connect to the internet through the terminal
<sFEARs> driver.inf=windows driver downloaded from manufacturer website
<sproingie> but right now it still stands that a bug in any app combined with any local exploit can mean a pwnz3d box.  which is kind of wrong
<m0u5e> plamo: i meant the other modprobes on the list, did you try those with sudo too?
<robdig> !samba | rav2
<ubotu> rav2: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sFEARs> shadeofgrey, 7.10 after install should open a restricted drivers download manager to install the proper nvidia driver
<lightentity> could someone help i installed the drivers it works fine but i can only connect by typing dhclient in terminal
<buttercups> JJtech, use tab to auto-complete nicks, triggers highlighting so I can see when your typing to me =)
<sFEARs> it won't work out of the box.. but should be able to work
<lightentity> but when i use the network icon to onnect on the upper right it never connects to the net
<RAVTUX> I need help starting X
<plamo> sfears: Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!
<RAVTUX> can anybody troubleshoot on how to startx
<arashbi> hello
<cronik> well guys,have a good night,i will keep on trying to solve this issue,i will make sure to make tutorial once i am done with this problem
<meeper> hmm
<timi> m0u5e: yes.
<cronik> have a good night
<sFEARs> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-1.49
<shadeofgrey> sFEARs; thats not an answer to my question.  i know Nvidias proprietary drivers work... i want to know if they can handle two video cards in sli mode or not
<linux88> m0u5e 3945 should work out of the box
<sFEARs> later cronik
<Fezzler> Ubuntu 7.10 doesn't remember my screen mHz setting after reboot?
<m0u5e> linux88: yeah, thats what i thought too :X (i'm on a 3945 right now)
<JJtech> buttercups: thanks
<sFEARs> mabey it's setting to the correct mHz by default
<sFEARs> ??
<shadeofgrey> specifically 8800 ultra
<arashbi> any java developer here? I am having some problem with intellj under 7.10
<m0u5e> timi: okay. go back to the restricted dreriver manager and uncheck the box, and uninstall the driv
<fairyeneried> i need a good suggestion on clipboard managers for ubuntu...
<m0u5e> timi: lets try to reinstall the thing from scratch
<linux88> m0u5e 7.10?
<m0u5e> linux88: i'm assuming thats what timi is on...
<Fezzler> Starts in 50 mHz and looks grainy, I boost to 96 mHz, looks awesome but doesn't stick after boot.
<timi> I'm on 7.10
<timi> okay
<sFEARs> umm.... not sure Fezzler
<m0u5e> timi: so yeah, uninstall and resinstall the drivers, it'll probably require several x restarts / reboots
<Munk333_> is there a good utility for making an image of my harddrive?
<linux88> m0u5e i just got an upgraded version of the same laptop, but they changed the wireless card, some broadcom, and for some reason ubuntu cant even see it with lspci, so i went and bot a 40 dollar belkin wireless g usb and used ndiswrapper and works perfectly now
<sFEARs> you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and manually set the mHz settings.. but you may also select the wrong drivers for you video card
<PuZo> does ubuntu limit my network speeds my default?
<swix> I don't want to burn any CDs, but I do have an (empty) external harddrive, so is there some way I can install 7.10 from it on to my computer?
<timi> m0u5e: Okay, may need help here too. I do this using restricted drivers thinger?
<m0u5e> linux88: yeah broadcom cards require that you extract the firmware version
<JimmyDee> broadcomm + ubuntu = run away screaming
<tony__> I need help. I think gutsy gibbon is messing my system up.
<robdig> PuZo: no
<m0u5e> timi: yes
<linux88> m0u5e what do u mean exactly
<Sankyo> I'm installing Ubuntu 7.10
<sFEARs> swix.. there are ways to do it but i don't think you can use the live install
<Fezzler> that's a thought
<timi> m0u5e: just uncheck enabled beside the card listing?
<_nix_> swix: yes there are ways but you'll need the alternate install disk
<sFEARs> and he doesn't want to burn a cd
<swix> heh, maybe I'll just burn a cd... :S
<timi> Shutting down
<sFEARs> even if you bios would recognize the external hard drive you wouldn't be able to make the external bootable
<jals> how can i install s2ram?
<Fezzler> first tonight, Ubuntu totally freezing up, could not even get another session going with Ctrl-Alt-FX
<m0u5e> linux88:  some broadcom cards won't work in linux unless you install extras
<m0u5e> linux88: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<linux88> m0u5e ya, but it should at least see my hardware no?
<sFEARs> lspci should list everything on the pci bus
<sFEARs> i think
<m0u5e> linux88: it didn't see mine either when i was using a linksysWPG55
<m0u5e> linux88: blah whatever that card was called haha
<SlickMcRunfast_G> hello, my workspace switch seems to have died. When I click another square nothing happens. How could I repair it?
<linux88> m0u5e hah, were you able to get it to work tho?
<Munk333_>  is there a good utility for making an image of my harddrive?
<m0u5e> linux88: yeah, i installed bcm43xx-fwcutter
<sFEARs> right click & configure destkops??
<sproingie> whoah ... what the heck are varrun and varlock filesystems?
<linux88> m0u5e hm, i guess i could give that i try, i assume the link you gave is all i need?
<sFEARs> SlickMcRunfast_G, right click & configure desktops??
<sproingie> i've never seen them before, any pointers to docs on them?
<EC44> Anyone up for suggesting an ftp server for Ubuntu Server 7.10? I've searched and only found tutorials on proftpd, and it doesn't seem to work.
<lightentity> how come i could only connect to the internet using typing in dhclient in terminal but cant connect automatically using ubuntus default settings
<Munk333_> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<sFEARs> i've had that problem before lightentity never figure out what was up with that
<sFEARs> figured*
<timi> Okay
<timi> I'm rebooted
<lightentity> making me mad
<SlickMcRunfast_G> sFEARs, where is this?
<m0u5e> linux88: the apsta.o is gone now though... you'll need to find it manually :X err here: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/gutsy-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<joeb3_> lightentity, did you set the card for dhcp in the network manager?
<lightentity> tired of typing dhclient every 14 mins
<m0u5e> linux88: that's assuming you have the bcm43xx series
<sFEARs> on your multiple desktops applet on your panel.. right click on the active desktop icon & reconfigure
<timi> m0u5e: rebooted, should I turn the card back to being enabled and reboot again, or do you have other ideas?
<m0u5e> timi: yeah, re-enable it
<lightentity> its all on automatic i just installed the drivers i pick da network from the list and at that point i have to type dhclient while its attempting to connect becuz if i just leave it there it wont connect
<sFEARs> you disconnect proally doesn't have anything to do with you
<sFEARs> your*
<chilli_> #ecere
<m0u5e> timi: and see if it gives you any errors during the installation
<magic_ninja> !foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sFEARs> probably just losing signal
<lightentity> its just on roaming mode
<dissection> In the gnome panel, I can scroll between the applications tabs. Can I disable that?
<neus> Hey guys, is there a way to add the "File Size" column to "Open File" dialog boxes in ubuntu?
<timi> I don't think I'm really re installing it though, I think it's just disabling/enabling it.
<linux88> m0u5e i believe i do, read it on a forum, someone had the same comp as me. Is the only way to find out is form spec sheets online sense i cant see the hardware
<nvictor> hi :)
<sFEARs> hello nvictor
<nvictor> sFEARs: how do I delete folders?
<timi> Delete key? >_<
<Shadix> timi LOL
<sFEARs> same way you copy & paste from earlier.. "sudo nautalius" and then delete from there
<nvictor> sFEARs: well
<sFEARs> well what
<robdig> EC44: how about ftpd? it's pretty standard...wu-ftp is pretty good too
<nvictor> sFEARs: as I told you, I'm connection to ubuntu via ssh
<nvictor> :)
<oficina> hi, my system dont get ip when it boots, if i run dhclient it works perfectly, can you help me to fix this?
<eegore> what commend would I use to clone a drive?
<nvictor> I'm under widows
<sFEARs> haha.. ohh yeah
<nvictor> :)
<Shadix> sFEARs, lol
<SlickMcRunfast_G> sFEARs, never mind I found the problem. I run compiz and the 3d cude option was selected but not the rotate cube so that for some reason kills my workspaces.
<SlickMcRunfast_G> sFEARs, thanks anyway
<sFEARs> yup yup
<sFEARs> sorry..didn't know you meant compizz
<magic_ninja> i'm having a problem with this: foozjs, there is an error with the package and i need to forcibly remove it
<sFEARs> umm...nvictor.. in windows.. WTF?
<alimoe> how do install divx in ubuntu?
<alimoe> or synaptic manager will do?
<chilli_> um
<chilli_> there is aother programs
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, Applications > Add / remove
<chilli_> but idk if divx is linux compatable
<nvictor> I use ssh to connect to the server
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, then search divx
<alimoe> k thnx
<Shadix> J-_, link me up to yur server
<nvictor> and I only have cmd line access
<sFEARs> what folder do you need to delete
<nvictor> blog
<chilli_> im sarching for divx now
<nvictor> and mt
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, gstreamer package
<sFEARs> in linux or windows?
<nvictor> linux
<neus> How do I make nautilus display the File Size column in open and save file dialog boxes?
<sFEARs> sudo rmdir /home/user/blog
<timi> m0u5e: Nothing happening. It's enabled and 'in use' and shit-I-froze-my-laptop
<nvictor> ok :)
<sFEARs> might have to use "sudo rmdir -f /home/user/blog"
<nvictor> thanks
<sFEARs> carefull with the -f tag
<nvictor> it's like forcing?
<alimoe> i culdnt install gstreamer
<mrcabana> hello room
<sFEARs> it doesn't ask any questions.. you could delte a whole drive with that
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, not there?
<nvictor> :)
<sFEARs> if you "rm -f /" and hit enter before you type /home
<alimoe> where?
<sFEARs> your fkd
<magic_ninja> E: var/apt/archives/foo2zjs_20070625-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `foo2zjs' is missing final newline
<CoasterMaster> sFEARs, so don't do that ;)
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, in add remove applications?
<sFEARs> yeah.. what CoasterMaster said
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, or did it fail?
<SlickMcRunfast_G> to install
<alimoe> i ddnt c it
<Lane_Rendell> try apt-get install gstreamer in terminal?
<alimoe> thnx
<m0u5e> sorry guys, i killed my x when i was screwing around with nvidia-settings 6_6;
<mrcabana> anyone could give me a hand with compiz fusion "visual effects" on gutsy gibbon?
<timi> m0u5e?
<timi> ah.
<m0u5e> timi:  yeah
<timi> m0u5e: Nothing happening. It's enabled and 'in use' and shit-I-froze-my-laptop
<timi> >_>
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, you might need to add restricted
<timi> straight from above.
<m0u5e> timi: so it works now? or did something happen when "shit i froze up my laptop"
<timi> it was working
<m0u5e> timi: then what happened
<timi> and I went to look to see if the wireless was working
<timi> and it froze
<sFEARs> i havn't been able to get compiz working correctally.. i lost all my window borders when i turn on advanced visual settings.. never could get it working
<timi> I'm going to reboot again.
<alimoe> how do i do it? im new
<m0u5e> timi:  yeah, that happened to me a few times too... with the 3945
<sFEARs> saw all kinds of issues with it.. but none of the fixes worked for me
<timi> mmh
<m0u5e> timi: you just gotta be patient with it... its a little bit finicky
<timi> nasty
<m0u5e> timi: thats normal
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, its really easy, System > Admin > Software Sources >
<CoasterMaster> so what happens if you type (DON'T TRY) "rm -rf /"  (with proper permissions)....does it just freeze, reboot, what?
<nvictor> sFEARs: says it can't remove because the folder is not empty
<NemesisD> hi all, im trying to recreate ubuntu's method of dealing with sudo and users, i basically want 1 user with my name, my password an sudo, can someone please tell me if i'm doing this right?
<timi> m0u5e, your idea of normal scares me.
<m0u5e> timi: like whenver i get disconnected from a network, i have to let it reconnect by itself, if i touch it or play with it during that time, it dies :X
<alimoe> k
<sFEARs> i'm not sure.. i've never tried it
<m0u5e> timi: it scares me too lol
<thinsoldier> any idea why my dvd drive isnt working
<robdig> magic_ninja:  did you get an answer yet?
<m0u5e> anyone else here have a 3945 pro wireless and want to share?
<NemesisD> i made a group called admin, added my user to that group, and added %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL via visudo
<sFEARs> i think it wouldn't freeze untill it went for new information.. it would continue to work off what's in swap
<CoasterMaster> NemesisD, one account with that password being the sudo password is the default install
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, then look for the check box restricted by copyright or legal
<sFEARs> but it wouldn't reboot
<sdlvx_> I got a friend to start using Ubuntu and he is having a kind of obscure picky problem with his partitions
<thinsoldier> it usually just refuses to open when i use ubuntu
<linux88> robdig on what?
<sdlvx_> can someone help?  I couldn't find anything on the forums
<thinsoldier> ubuntu says there is a mounted cd rom but when I booted there were no cds in it
<alimoe> k should i uncheck it?
<thinsoldier> and it wont eject
<NemesisD> CoasterMaster, i have kind of an atypical install, its on a usb drive and it installed a nopasswd user with root privs, which is needless to say, extremely insecure
<sFEARs> what's the problem sdlvx_
<thinsoldier> and the button on the physical drive wont open it
<robdig> linux88: he was wanting to know how to remove a package
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, click it and close. It will do a little loading(update) and then look for the divx in add/remove again
<thinsoldier> in windows it works fine
<thinsoldier> i just checked
<mrcabana> sdlvx_: what problems are you having?
<linux88> sdlvx_ what problems?
<sdlvx_> alright so I had him install, and he shrunk his windows partition and put linux on and it works
<magic_ninja> robdig: na man, i just did an autoupdate, had to hard reboot my comp, then had a bout with file system errors, manually ran fsck, then this happens (my guess is from the fsck correct) but i have no printer and no need for the package
<sdlvx_> but i told him to use the windows partition for music/pictures
<CoasterMaster> NemesisD, ahhh, well to lock the sudo account, it's sudo passwd -l, and to give yourself sudo permissions, add your account to the admin group
<linux88> great
<meeper> hmm
<sdlvx_> and keep the ubuntu partition small because I knew that resizing too much would cause the windows to be corrupted
<xaero_> can anyone help em?
<xaero_> me?
<nvictor> got something
<linux88> robdig oh
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, uncheck? You want it to be checked.
<CaptainMorgan> I just installed a web server.... only .php pages on that server will not show in a browser(they want to be downloaded), from another system I can view that page php page, and on the system I can view .php pages from other sites....
<sdlvx_> so he's trying to set his wallpaper to a picture on the windows partition
<CaptainMorgan> any ideas?
<Lane_Rendell> sdlx_: Yeah I figured that out the first time I ever installed a distro
<Lane_Rendell> :P
<NemesisD> CoasterMaster, so if the user that i want to be sudo-ified is michael, sudo password -l michael ?
<CoasterMaster> CaptainMorgan, what webserver did you install
<CoasterMaster> no
<chilli_> any1 know how to copie file with terminal
<sdlvx_> and it doesn't work after it reboots
<magic_ninja> robdig: if you get an answer PLEASE pm it to me, i'm going afk a bit
<sdlvx_> is there anything he can do?
<CaptainMorgan> CoasterMaster, apache2
<alimoe> k
<xaero_> can anyone help me... its about compiz...
<sdlvx_> i thought maybe if he moved the entry in fstab up to the top it would help
<sdlvx_> xaero I can probably help
<robdig> magic_ninja: from a terminal try apt-get purge foo2zjs
<linux88> sdlvx_ maybe he should copy it to the linux partition
<NemesisD> xaero_, don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<CoasterMaster> NemesisD, to disable the root account so you can't login as it (which is the recomended choice), by running passwd -l root
<sFEARs> chilli_, "sudo cp /home/user/file name /home/user/Desktop/filename
<eegore> what is the best command to clone a drive
<bigfuzzyjesus> whats everyones favorite feed reader
<magic_ninja> robdig: already did same error
<CoasterMaster> NemesisD, and everyone in the usergroup 'admin' can use sudo to do things as root
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, does it show up in add/remove application now
<SlickMcRunfast_G> ?
<sdlvx_> can he shrink the windows partition some more and then extend the linux one?
<arooni_> how do i install yahoo messenger
<arooni_> on ubuntu
<arooni_> i want to use yahoo chat rooms
<xaero_> ok i installed compiz manager but i cant seem to get a desktop cube.. i get like a sheet of paper..
<mrcabana> sdlvx_: so you can acctually see the pic on ur windows partition, rite?
<m0u5e> xaero_ go into ccsm and enable cube
<NemesisD> CoasterMaster, ok, makes sense
<Lane_Rendell> arooni_: Pidgin which is usually installed by default has YIM capabilities.
<sdlvx_> xaero you need to adjust horizontal virutal destkop size which is found in ccsm
<sdlvx_> under general options
<sFEARs> i don't think you can extend a partition.. i think you can only shrink them
<k1dugar> Hello everyone
<alimoe> no, when i search for divx it shows movie player
<arooni_> Lane_Rendell, but i want to go in yahoo chat rooms
<sFEARs> i could be wrong on that one
<arooni_> heh
<sdlvx_> mrcabana: his NTFS drive works with read and write
<linux88> sdlvx_ not sure exactly,but if he doesnt mind reinstalling ubuntu agian he can deffinetly shrink windows then
<sFEARs> hello kldugar
<CoasterMaster> CaptainMorgan, ahhh, I'm not sure how to set PHP up with apache2, but you can install LAMP to auto-install and config Apache, MySQL, and PHP
<xaero_> i already enabled cube, and rotate cube, and cube reflection..
<CoasterMaster> !lamp | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<timi> m0u5e; it's enabled, in use, but the network settings doesn't show a wireless connection option.
<chilli_> i need 2 copie /home/chilli/Desktop/ecere/bin to /usr/bin
<mrcabana> sdlvx_: what prog are u using to shrink ur partitions?
<m0u5e> timi: is your wireless network up?
<SlickMcRunfast_G> arooni, oh whats the show: thing say
<linux88> sdlvx_ how many gigs did he give his linux partition
<sdlvx_> he was using gparted
<chilli_> how dop i do that
<sdlvx_> he gave it about 40
<timi> m0u5e; No.
<sdlvx_> and he has like a 120GB HD
<sFEARs> chilli_, "sudo cp /home/chilli/Desktop/ecere/bin /usr/bin"
<fiXXXerMet> I have a ubuntu 7.10 server on my LAN with both email and web and I am not able to access either.  Typing in the web address times out, though I can ping it (resolves to a local address) and trying to connect to email times out.  Any ideas?
<fiXXXerMet> Postfix and apache2.
<timi> m0u5e; There's only options for wired and modem still.
<m0u5e> timi: err i mean your actualy wifi network... is it up?
<timi> m0u5e; WHich means I believe we are back to the driver problem.
<CaptainMorgan> CoasterMaster, uhm... that's the page I followed from
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, whats the show: thing say in add/remove
<timi> oh
<timi> yeah.
<sFEARs> using the sudo command will ask for a password and give you root access to copy to the locked /usr/bin directory
<timi> my PC is wireless.
<timi> desktop, that is.
<CoasterMaster> CaptainMorgan, oh, I thought you said you just installed apache2
<xaero_> errr...
<linux88> sdlvx_ i mean 40 sounds descent what is he using the linux for?
<sdlvx_> everything
<mrcabana> sdlvx_: he can shrink his windows partition as much as he wants, just give some room for windows pagefiles plus some extra
<m0u5e> timi: your 3945 can't see your pc unless you set it up to be adhoc
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, it should say All Available applications
<sdlvx_> he had vista and he hated it
<alimoe> all other players,
<chilli_> ty
<sdlvx_> and I showed him compiz and he had an eyegasm
<sFEARs> pageilfes are the same as linux swap drive.. only it's a file instead of a separate drive
<robdig> magic_ninja: don't know of another way, maybe someone else does :(
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, top right in add/remove there is a drop down box
<NemesisD> CoasterMaster, ok we've got problems, for some reason my administrative password doesn't work now
<timi> m0u5e, no, what I mean is, my PC has a good old SMC that's on windows, it's my laptop with the 3945 and ubuntu.
<sFEARs> kinda genius if you ask me.. beats all the partitioning bullcrap
<linux88> sdlvx_ tell him to get rid of windows then
<sFEARs> i'd have to say that's one reason windows won
<m0u5e> timi: try typing in the network ssid and passkey manually?
<alimoe> i see it
<Magilla> would it work if I set the cron job "shutdown -Pn now" as root?
<mrcabana> sdlvx_: yes, but it resides inside windows partition, it would be a good idea to defrag win partition before changing sizes
<CoasterMaster> NemesisD, can you log in at all?
<xexos> does ubuntu have broadcom support?
<m0u5e> sFEARs: i prefer to have my pagefile on a seperate partition
<mrcabana> sdlvx_: to avoid file corruption
<timi> m0u5e, I would, but it doesn't give me the option to.
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, what does it say? It should be set to All availiable apps
<NemesisD> CoasterMaster, oh i can log in under my michael account but i can't do anything requiring admin privs
<sFEARs> well of course it works better.. but for a newbie that doesn't know anybetter
<tatterdemalian> I just found out that my avahi package is linked to ubuntu-desktop. I can't remove one without removing the other.
<m0u5e> timi: can you right click your network icon, and click "manually connect to wifi" or something
<alimoe> i selected that now
<timi> Nope.
<mrcabana> can anyone help me with compiz fusion? i need to know where the settings are stored
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, not look for divx
<CoasterMaster> NemesisD, I'm guessing you didn't add yourself to admins before locking the root account *eee*
<sFEARs> just makes install easier.. more user friedly to not have to pick partitions to install the OS
<SlickMcRunfast_G> now
<genii> then?
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, did it come up this time?
<m0u5e> mrcabana: sudo apt-get install compizcofig-settings-manager
<sFEARs> mrcabana.. in your settings/apperance there should be a button next to advanced visualizations
<CoasterMaster> NemesisD, and now I assume you can't login as root as well
<alimoe> yup
<Anonymous_> hi I can't get Compiz to run on any users except the first one that was set up (i.e. the one that has su privileges)
<timi> m0u5e, Nope, I can screen shot stuff and send you pictures, if you want a more visual sense of what we're dealing with.
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, install and have fun
<m0u5e> timi: this is so weird 6_6;
<alimoe> i ddnt gstreamer
<NemesisD> CoasterMaster, oh crap, turns out there is no default password for root, im supposed to run sudo passwd root for some reason
<kanuha> is it possible to install and run superkaramba in gnome?
<timi> m0u5e, Amen.
<m0u5e> timi: you're saying it worked for a little bit, then it doesnt work anymore?
<alimoe> i just the plugins
<k1dugar> I installed firestarter and to auto on boot I added it in System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup applications. But after I login application fail to start saying it does not have privilege. Can anyone tell me how to start it with root privilege??
<alimoe> i dd install
<NemesisD> hold on lemme log in under a different user
<CoasterMaster> NemesisD, try loggin in to root with password as '!' (no quotes)
<timi> m0u5e, No, it never worked. It says it's enabled, and 'in use' but it doesn't allow me to connect to the wireless network, and never has.
<mrcabana> m0u5e, sFEARs: i had it up and running, but i click on "reflection" and then it froze, i just want to get into that settings file to manully deactivate "reflection"
<k1dugar> sFEARs: Hi
<alimoe> movie player with xine backend?
<xexos> does ubuntu have broadcom support?
<vozzy> y
<linux88> timi does it have a interface?
<m0u5e> mrcabana: system>preferences> advanced desktop effects etc
<timi> linux88: What's that?
<m0u5e> timi: open up a console
<m0u5e> timi: type in killall nm-applet
<linux88> timi type ifconfig
<mrcabana> m0u5e, sFEARs: i CANT get into gnome, it freezes after loggin in
<m0u5e> and then type in "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, I believe the divx applies to all media players
<leenix> xexos: uses bcm43xx-fwcutter
<alimoe> oh k
<leenix> works well
<kanuha> is it possible to install and run superkaramba in gnome?
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, like VLC or movie player
<m0u5e> mrcabana: press ctrl+alt+f1, type in metacity --replace
<kosta_ny> hi everyone
<alimoe> k\
<m0u5e> kanuha: its possible... don't know how well it works
<timi> m0u5e, is that another sudo?
<NemesisD> ok CoasterMaster, so i set the root password now, are we sure that visudo should read: %admin   ALL=(ALL)   ALL ?
<m0u5e> timi: i don't think it requires sudo... try it without first
<alimoe> thanks
<SlickMcRunfast_G> alimoe, np
<mrcabana> m0u5e, sFEARs: i CANT get into gnome
<timi> it is, I guess
<timi> says no process killed.
<k1dugar> I installed firestarter and to auto on boot I added it in System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup applications. But after I login application fail to start saying it does not have privilege. Can anyone tell me how to start it with root privilege??
<kanuha> m0u5e, thx
<mrcabana> m0u5e, sFEARs: but i CAN get into KDE
<m0u5e> mrcabana: wait... what happens when you try to launch a gnome session
<m0u5e> mrcabana: you get a pink background right?
<mrcabana> m0u5e, sFEARs: if i type metacity --replace from KDE will it be set in gnome?
<m0u5e> mrcabana: peach, brown, whatever
<xen_caapn> my screensaver doesn't turn on when it is supposed to, why is this?
<mrcabana> m0u5e, sFEARs: it freezes before showing the desktop
<linux88> hey m0u5e did u ever check out my post?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45662/
<Lane_Rendell> xen_caapn: It doesnt do anything, no errors or anything?
<mrcabana> m0u5e, sFEARs: and i cant do anything from there, just the mouse moves, but nothing else
<m0u5e> sfears: okay, get into the gnome session, and then alt+ctrl+f1 and type in metacity --replace
<CoasterMaster> NemesisD, yes, I just checked my visudo file and that's the last line, I can give you the complete file if you'd like
<xen_caapn> correct Lane_Rendell
<linux88> timi in terminal type ifconfig
<timi> linux88: gone down that route, hours ago.
<NemesisD> oh geeze, there is no admin group :P maybe that would help
<mrcabana> m0u5e, sFEARs: ok, gonna try that .... will be back in a few
<plexq> connected?
<plexq> ok
<dissection> The firefox preference window never remembers the size and reverts back everytime I restart firefox
<linux88> timi oh, so ifconfig shows your wireless interface?
<plexq> Anyone try firefox 3?
<plexq> I can't get it to run
<dissection> Horrible
<k1dugar> can some help me??
<k1dugar> I installed firestarter and to auto on boot I added it in System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup applications. But after I login application fail to start saying it does not have privilege. Can anyone tell me how to start it with root privilege??
<timi> I believe it tells be that there are no drivers for my wireless.
<timi> that might be lshw, though
<m0u5e> timi: ifconfig, iwconfig, lsmod | grep -i intel, everything.. nothing works? :X
<timi> iwconfig tells me that there are no wireless extentions.
<linux88> timi are you able to see the hardware?
<m0u5e> here, pastebin lspci and ifconfig for me so i can see them :X
<dissection> k1dugar, firestarter is already running. You don't need the GUI to be launched on startup, but if you still want it, you can add it to your sudoers file.
<k1dugar> dissection thanks
<bullgard4> In the 'Location' field Nautilus shows: "smb://md97600/freigegeben" and in 'Name' "config". But why does on the other hand "detlef@MD97600:~$ ls  smb://md97600/freigegeben/config" respond: "ls: smb://md97600/freigegeben/config: No such file or directory"?
<pooyak> I noticed my harddrive is suddenly filled up today
<pooyak> one major thing I found is the tracker service
<linux88> lol with what
<CaptainRon> Ive looked around on the forums and such and I still cant keep my VAIO from crashing with blinking caps/scroll lock. Has there been any fixes published that I cant find?
<timi> whats the url for pastebin again?
 * genii is tempted to ask "With pron?"
<m0u5e> !pastebin | timi
<ubotu> timi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dissection> How do I resize the firefox preferences window and make the change permanent?
<Jack_Sparrow> timi: in the topic of channel
<k1dugar> dissection: one more thing, do you know fix for firestarter crash problem
<pooyak> is it ok if I do this? deskbar-applet [2.20.0-0ubuntu2 (gutsy, now) -> 2.18.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty)]
<Gilgad> I'm having problems getting a pcmcia device to work
<dissection> k1dugar: No sorry. It has never crashed on neither of my systems.
<CaptainMorgan> if I apt-get remove --purge an application, why doesn't ALL the files get removed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: what port ae you trying to open with firestarter?
<Gilgad> it doesn't appear in /sys/bus/pcmcia/devices
<linux88> captainmorgan maybe some file were created after the install of the originals?
<CaptainMorgan> for example, files still exist in /etc relating to the various programs i've removed
<k1dugar> dissection: it just crash after few min
<plamo> m0u5e: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45664/
<jc> can anyone help me with photo printing?
<alimoe> now i can play Divx
<genii> gnite
<CarlFK> what can make a VCD from a .wmv (which plays wit mplayer)
<k1dugar> dissection: automatic it generate an error  "Segmentation fault"
<dissection> k1dugar: No idea, man ;/
<k1dugar> dissection: I google for some solution but could not find one https://bugs.launchpad.net/firestarter/+bug/120445
<k1dugar> dissection: it crashed now LOL.Im on Ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: can you replicate it on another system?
<alimoe> Ubuntu is the best
<m0u5e> timi: it sees it :/
<timi> I thought as much
<m0u5e> timi: 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<timi> I think it just cant utilize it.
<m0u5e> timi: this doesn't even make sense :X
<jc> anyone know how to improve photo print quality, with windows the prints look good in ubnutu they look like crap, same printer
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: well I don't have another sys to check it out
<plexq> becuase printing in linux is crap
<alimoe> jc: which printer?
<jc> canon ip5000
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: We just never have a problem with firestarter or iptables in general...
<plexq> printers convert RGB to CMYK and each printer does it differently
<plexq> it's normaly done by the drivers
<plexq> which are published by the manufacturer, unless of course you pick linux
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: Have you used any scriots like automatix or envy ...  was this an upgrade or fresh install of 7.10
<jc> would it be better to switch the image from rgb to cmyk in software and then print?
<plexq> what software in linux do you know that can do CMYK?!
<sproingie> god knows not gimp
<timi> we'll
<timi> we're doing something right
<timi> because
<plexq> it might help assuming the print system doesn't just convert it back to RGB on the way
<sproingie> even if you did, the linux drivers will convert it again
<timi> it's recognised as part of the network now
<plexq> but each printer does it differently anyway
<plexq> inks are unique to vendor
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: Fresh Install, I updated it too but I still face this problem
<plexq> and each vendor's inks mix differently
<m0u5e> timi: o_O;
<linux88> timi under network manager does it give you a wireless option there?
<timi> linux88: that's the problem, it doesn't.
<linux88> timi ok, that sounds like a drive issue
<linux88> driver
<jc> so even if I did switch to cmyk the prints would look like crap is that what I'm hearing?
<timi> Yep, I've known this for the last 24 hours.
<linux88> timi lol sorry
<timi> the problem is installing the drivers correctly.
<timi> It's OK.
<m0u5e> timi: i'm out of ideas... from this point forward, i'd say just start trying everything :X
<timi> Your new on the case.
<linux88> timi yes thats true, did it work on the live cd at all?
<timi> m0u5e, okay, thanks for the help, m0u5e
<ramvi> Is there a package that gives me all the experimental compiz plugins? Like the screensaver that appered this summer?
<m0u5e> timi: like clearing your apt cache, redownload the driver... etc
<m0u5e> timi: Reformat lol
<jc> plexq so even if I switch to cmyk the prints would look bad?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: You didnt answer two of my questions obout scripts and what ports you were trying to open
<timi> linux88: No
<timi> m0us5, thats not the right way to approach it though.
<timi> the problem is is that the drivers that it comes with don't work correctly
<m0u5e> timi: they should :X
<timi> Intel offers drivers that do work.
<wastrel> hi
<timi> the problem is the configuration or something
<m0u5e> timi: those are the intel drivers though...
<timi> they're ipl instead of iwl.
<k1dugar>  Jack_Sparrow: Im really new with linux based OS, I don't know much about it. If I install a package eg. firestarter it should be System Monitor if its suppose to start on boot Process list but I don't see it
<timi> m0u5e, it's an intel card.
<insmod> <timi> just use ndis
<tecywiz121> hello again :)  I have another question, this time about sound
<timi> insmod: coudln't get that working either.
<timi> ndis died aswell.
<sproingie> jc: the stock drivers are pretty likely to always print color separations like crap unfortunately
<insmod> <timi> just install the driver done
<timi> I insmod: the problem is how I go about doing that >_>
<timi> I mean, it's a relatively simple thing, but I'm totally new to ubuntu, and linux. I have no clue what I'm doing here.
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: You seem not to understand how these things work in Linux...  If you are not trying to open a specific port you do not need firestarter... and it does not pop up like zone alarm if that is what you are looking for
<sproingie> jc: it takes a high-end printer that does the color process onboard to look good in linux, because by then the pc is just a dumb client
<jc> sproingie: so are there other print divers I could use?
<m0u5e> k1dugar: firestarter is just a frontend and config tool for iptables
<k1dugar>  Jack_Sparrow: I dint open any port I just used it basic configurations and I did not use any script
<insmod> <timi> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper & ndiswrapper -i file.inf & ndiswrapper -l & ndiswrapper -m  done
<sproingie> jc: no idea, i don't even have a printer that works at all in linux
<k1dugar>  Jack_Sparrow: but it's a firewall!!
<k1dugar> right
<m0u5e> insmod: intel 3945 shouldn't have to use ndiswrapper though ? o_O;
<macogw> k1dugar: everything is blocked by default.  if you need to OPEN anything, you need to configure it
<jc> Wow thats not good - is there any way to use the windows print drivers ?
<macogw> m0u5e: no.  that should work perfectly
<timi> Kay
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: You simply do not understand how these things work in linux... you do not need firestarted to have a firewall.  Firestarter is NOT a firewall
<timi> will try
<k1dugar>  Jack_Sparrow: aha
<insmod> <m0u5e>so it will still work
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<insmod> jc what printer
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sproingie> jc: indeed there might be.  i haven't researched it though
<tecywiz121> i have a lappy, and when I use my external sound card (Audigy2) it works fine, but for the onboard (it used to show up as realtek, now ATI) only works with ESD
<k1dugar>  Jack_Sparrow: Im windows guy. But its nice to know that :)
<jc> insmod canon ip5000
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: If you doubt this, you can go to grc.com and run shields up scan to show no open ports.. without ever running firestarter
<macogw> k1dugar: firestarter lets you configure iptables which is the built-in kernel-level firewall.  without it, you couldnt do anything networking related.  it is configured to not listen on ANY ports by default.  if you need to open a port so people can ssh into your box, then you can use firestarter, otherwise, it's perfectly walled off as is
<timi> aw crap
<timi> crashed it
<insmod> jc: hmm HP ans epson both have proprietary drivers canon may as well
<timi> brb, taking a leak.
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw: Most users can access the internet and ormal functions without firestarter
<jc> proprietary drivers for linux?
<linux88> hey m0u5e
 * ere4si wonders if his chat will work this time...
<m0u5e> linux88: yeah?
<insmod> jc: yup
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: without iptables, i meant
<linux88> m0u5e i got wow to work in wine now after doing stuff with winecfg, but it doesnt seem like it can connect to the internet through wine. how do i do that
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jc> hmm I'll google it to see, I'm just using the ones that came with the stock install
<insmod> jc: HP is a big linux contrib and epson (kowa) japan as well
<macogw> k1dugar: if that confused you like it did jack, so you know, i meant if you remove iptables, you lose all networking functions
<macogw> not if you remove firestarter
<m0u5e> linux88: it can't connect? ... try opening port 6112?
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<k1dugar>  Jack_Sparrow: I don't want to say anything but in "Help and Support > Keeping your Computer Safe > Setup a firewall" says firestarter is a firewall
<linux88> m0u5e ok, you know how to do that off hand, ima go google it
<insmod> jc: i only buy stuff with prop. drivers nvidia HP printers etc
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: It is wrong...
<m0u5e> linux88: go into firestarter if you're using that
<ere4si> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<k1dugar> Set up a firewall
<k1dugar>     * Keeping Your Computer Safe
<k1dugar> You can optionally install a firewall to protect your computer against unauthorized access by people on the Internet or your network. Firewalls block connections to your computer from unknown sources, which helps to prevent security breaches.
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: can you provide a link...  I will see about getting it corrected
<linux88> m0u5e i think im jsut using basic iptables
<tecywiz121> anyone?
<k1dugar> Press F1 to see it
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: KDE help center...  ?
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: and path is "Help and Support > Keeping your Computer Safe > Setup a firewall"
<KePaJo> wuts the best linux web programmer?
<k1dugar> no Gnome
<KePaJo> Screem?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: Regardless... it is not correct...
<timi> insmod
<timi> when you say ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<timi> do you literally mean file.inf
<timi> or is file supposed to be replaced by something?
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: Anyways thanks
<macogw> k1dugar: where do you see "help and support"??
<linux88> timi file is replaced by somehting else
<timi> what? >_<
<insmod> <timi> yes
<linux88> timi are you using the gui for ndiswrapper?
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: System
<insmod> <timi> no
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: I see it.. and it is wrong..
<KePaJo> I saaaiiiiddd...wuts the best web site building program fo Linux (Ubuntu)?
<macogw> k1dugar: oh wait i was in the xchat-gnome manual...guess i have to click desktop first :P
<insmod> <timi>the windows driver
<timi> the windows driver.
<linux88> timi go to synaptic package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw: we did the same thing
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: haha
<linux88> timi under admin
<m0u5e> linux88: i think the easiest way to open up a port is just to go ahead and install firestarter and add the rule? (or did you get wow working already)
<macogw> KePaJo: a text editor is the best website authoring tool on any platform
<timi> Kay, at the synaptic package manager
<m0u5e> linux88: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<timi> ismod: problem is, I can't find the correct driver.
<linux88> m0u5e ok i will try that then, no i havent yet, well i have but not connected to the net yet
<linux88> timi k search for ndiswrapper
<macogw> KePaJo: you get nice lean code properly done, unlike when you use something stupid like dreamweaver or frontpage that does tables and has extraneous code
<m0u5e> linux88: that might be why it can't connect :X
<linux88> timi there should be three select all and install
<timi> I have ndiswrapper, I think
<KePaJo> oh, sure, direct me to using a rock to chip at a bigger rock to make a statue why don't you.
<linux88> timi ya but its easier using the GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> !best > KePaJo
<gaten> im having a weird problem with samba. on the remote machine, im writing files as a user i'm not logged in as. im mounting the shares in /etc/fstab w/ cifs and user and pass specified, and on the remote machine it sees me logged in as the correct user, but anytime i write a file, it creates it as another user w/ 770 perms, which means after creation i cannot write to it anymore
<insmod> anyone know how to look at the cube in compiz?
<timi> okay.
<KePaJo> wut?
<macogw> KePaJo: rock to chip at a rock?  what?  text editors let you end up with proper code instead of the mess that frontpage and dreamweaver make with their tables-based-layouts and junk.  if you want wysiwyg though, google for "Kompozer"  it doesnt do tables-based-layouts.  it does proper css layouts
<linux88> timi once you install them... do you have the cd for the drivers?
<KePaJo> I know, I've used Dreamweaver.  Probably the main reason I migrated to Linux.
<timi> Cd?
<timi> I dont think there is a CD for the drivers.
<linux88> timi ok
<macogw> KePaJo: i hate dreamweaver.  when i did a web apprenticeship it really annoyed the guy that i didnt use the "power" of dreamweaver and instead clicked the "HTML" tab and put in clean code
<timi> FFS! it froze again.
<timi> is there any nice easy way to get it unfrozen?
<timi> without a hard reset?
<linux88> timi what froze?
<macogw> timi: what froze exactly?
<timi> my laptop
<KePaJo> so, you say Kompozer?  I currently have Screem and am poking around in it to get it up and going.
<timi> everything
<macogw> timi: the gui or everything?
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: how can I close ports on my notebook
<timi> Everythign.
<macogw> timi: can you hit ctrl alt backspace and restart X?
<timi> mouse doesn't move.
<macogw> KePaJo: yah
<macogw> KePaJo: if you do more web app devel, there's bluefish
<timi> ctrl alt backspace
<KePaJo> macogw: hokay, I'll look for it.
<timi> doesn't work
<macogw> timi: what about ctrl alt f1?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: what prots does grc show you have open
<Jack_Sparrow> port
<timi> noghing
<KePaJo> macogw: Thanks for you helpl
<macogw> np
<linux88> timi lol is it wireless mouse?
<timi> USB
<BradG> firstly, i'm a total linux noob, i'm trying to get ubuntu 7.10 on my second box. live cd boots fine and install goes off without a hitch. if i install to my near death IDE drive it works fine, but if i install it to my new SATA drives, either of them, it doesn't boot to the desktop after install. it gives me the ubuntu loading screen, but after ~5 minutes it drops me out to
<timi> but the normal one doesn't work either
<timi> nor the keyboard.
<linux88> timi hm
<k1dugar> Jack: well all ports are on "Stealth"
<BradG> 'busy box v1.1.3' and gives me a prompt with (initramfs) and i can't figure out how to accomplish anything from there
<nanbudh> how does linuxmint compare with gusty?
<mrcabana> m0u5e: it didn't work ... CTRL+ALT+F1 takes me to a black screen and when i type metacity --replace, it says it cant display the X session
<velko> timi, 1. "Alt+Ctrl+F1" to switch to a virtual console; 2. log in as your user; 3. "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to restart X
<Jack_Sparrow> BradG: I had to use F6 at the livecd menu then type noapic... I have sata drive as well as dvd
<macogw> nanbudh: it has codecs beforehand.  on gutsy you try to play the song and it goes "you need codecs! can i download them?" and um...thats about it, afaik
<k1dugar>  Jack: but I just want to know how to close if I find some open
<timi> velko, alt ctrl f1 doesn't respond
<timi> and I just rebooted
<mrcabana> m0u5e: and if i type it in a terminal from KDE, it will apply metacity to KDE (which wasn't that good, of course)
<gaten> im having a weird problem with samba. on the remote machine, im writing files as a user i'm not logged in as. im mounting the shares in /etc/fstab w/ cifs and user and pass specified, and on the remote machine it sees me logged in as the correct user, but anytime i write a file, it creates it as another user w/ 770 perms, which means after creation i cannot write to it anymore
<linux88> timi let me know once uve installed all the ndiswrappe packages
<timi> will do
<wastrel> gaten: are the uid of your local user & the remote user the same?
<macogw> k1dugar: they are all closed.  they open when you run a service like openssh-server (specifically, port 22 would open). if you have no services / servers running, they automatically close
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: You need to read up on how the ip[tables work..  You can use a terminal - cli to make any rules you want.  Try reading a bit on the subject...  They really do take care of themselves, not at all like windows
<gaten> wastrel: no, local is 1000 and remote is 1001. user names are different too
<nanbudh> macogw: i am having problems with gutsy freezing on my AMD athlon64 machine with asus k8s-mx motherboard. will linuxmint also be the same if i try it?
<timi> downloaded...
<timi> installing...
<k1dugar> macogw: ok :), I need to know my workaround with Ubuntu since I only running it
<timeworker> can someone hlep me play a .mp3 file on exaile it is saying that i do not have the gstreamer plugin to play .mp3 files
<mrcabana> anyone can tell me how to set metacity back to GNOME? i can't get into it and i will have to type it from KDE or from a ctrl+alt+f1 screen
<nanbudh> hi learning-ubuntu!
<Learning-Ubuntu> Hello nanbudh
<timi> linux88
<Learning-Ubuntu> Did the fis for Sis work nanbudh?
<nanbudh> i tried the link u gave me
<timi> installed, how do I open it?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nanbudh and?
<meezfoghi> hi all
<nanbudh> it seems the crashes have decreaased but they are atill there
<linux88> timi hey sry
<timi> npnp
<Learning-Ubuntu> nanbudh :D I think there might be an apci problem as the original poster specified . I told you it was a sis problem :D
<JJtech> how can i use yahoo messenger on ubuntu??
<meezfoghi> how remount my drive...my drive not mount properly...
<meezfoghi> please help me
<tussey> would someone mind helping me mount a hard drive via command line? I have a somewhat basic grasp of what is supposed to happen but I can't get it
<nanbudh> and last night i tried like hell to crash gutsy and it dint but today morning i started and it frooze in a minute on running update manager
<linux88> timi ok you should jsut hve to type ndiswrapper in a terminal
<sFEARs> every time i reboot i have to modprobe ndiswrapper.. how do i add that permenantly?
<joeb3_> JJtech, use pidgin
<sFEARs> tussey.. "sudo fdisk -l"
<macogw> nanbudh: yes. they have the same backend stuff
<linux88> tussey ill try...
<macogw> k1dugar: workaround for what?
<timi> linux88: it gives me a list of commands
<sFEARs> find out what the "/dev/hda1" of your hard drive is.. then create a folder to mount it to and "sudo mount /dev/hda? /home/user/new folder"
<linux88> tussey u need to create a directory to where u will be mounting
<Learning-Ubuntu> brb
<linux88> timi k one sec
<nanbudh> Learning-Ubuntu::what do u think?will linuxmint also freeze on my system?
<timi> yea for sure.
<tussey> it's worth mentioning I'm boot off the alt ubuntu CD in command trying to edit a file on my hard drive which won't boot
<tussey> the HD is /dev/sda1
<linux88> timi sorry try    sudo ndisgtk
<tussey> how do I create the mount point? mkdir /mnt/foobar
<yes> hi all
<k1dugar>  Jack: well best source I thought knowing about it was Documentation came with OS but even they are confusing bcoz firestarter is a firewall or ...
<macogw> timi: use gksu, not sudo
<yes> hell
<velko> sFEARs, put the line "ndiswrapper" in the file /etc/modules
<yes> hi all
<sFEARs> cool
<ZuriJS> i used root / root's pass to login to my swat by http://127.0.0.1:901/ and i just can't login . . . any advice?
<yes> hey guys how do i setting up masquerading??
<linux88> tussey try  mkdir /home/'usr'/hd     the try    mount /dev/sda1 /home/'user'/hd
<yes> hey guys help me i have a 2computer
<Some_Person> Help me!
<mrcabana> how do i set metacity to gnome from that login window or from KDE?
<Some_Person> Appearance prefs are freezing on me
<yes> i wanna make a homenetwork
<macogw> k1dugar: firewall is a configurator for the built-in firewall.  they may have just called it a firewall to be "easy" and "simple" but the inaccuracy could potentially scare people with a bit of sense into thinking they're unprotected by default
<linux88> timi?
<yes> firwall?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: check out                  man iptables
<yes> what's problem?
<yes> o[tables?
<ere4si> tussey: sudo mkdir /media/(whatever you want to call it) - sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/(whatever)
<macogw> Some_Person: blank-ish windows?
<timi> the other person was right
<timi> I got it now
<macogw> Some_Person: do you have kde and gnome installed?
<yes> how check up iptables?
<linux88> timi what did u fo
<Some_Person> macogw: i used to
<Arethius> any one know how I can get my media keys on my laptop to control audacious?
<timi> gksu
<tussey> ok I tried mkdir /mnt/foobar
<linux88> tussey?
<timi> ndisgtk
<macogw> Some_Person: there's a library you need to remove
<yes> i been failed ...
<Some_Person> macogw: what is it?
<tussey> then mount -t /dev/sda1 /mnt/foobar
<timi> Linux88: gksu ndisgtk
<macogw> Some_Person: gtk-qt-engine i think
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw: good luck on beating the windows mentality out of people... See you tomorrow...
<sFEARs> Arethius, you need to find drivers specific to you laptop model
<tussey> Can't find /mnt/foobar in /etc/fstab
<k1dugar> jack: iptables I read about it and firestarter is GUI for it in simple words
<linux88> timi ok did you load the driver already?
<ZuriJS> i used root / root's pass to login to my swat by http://127.0.0.1:901/ and i just can't login . . . any advice?
<linux88> tussey hm
<timi> Not yet
<timi> which driver?
<Arethius> the keyboard configurer recognizes the keys as xfAudio<> keys
<mrcabana> sFEARs: are you there?
<timi> what would it be called/located?
<sFEARs> yes mrcabana
<sFEARs> what's up?
<linux88> timi ok, so i am assuming that u havent downloaded the drivers yet or have you
<Arethius> but they don't control audacious or xmms
<timi> I might have
<macogw> Some_Person: i used to have that problem since i tried installing kde at one point.  removing that (yay google) fixed it
<mrcabana> sFEARs: i cant use metacity --replace from KDE because it will apply it to KDE, not to GNOME
<macogw> but now im out because my grandma wants to sleep and the computer's in her room
<macogw> bye
<linux88> timi ok google for the 3945 driver for windows
<timi> linux88: Not sure, really.
<Some_Person> macogw: thanks, that fixed it
<velko> tussey, you have to be root in order to be able to mount. and "-t" means "file system type" but you don't specify any
<linux88> timi i will help search too
<mrcabana> sFEARs: how can i set it to gnome from a terminal?
<sFEARs> it should apply it to whatever desktop your currently in
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: No no no... firestarter is not iptable gui.  It is an IPTABLE manager... it is a gui that helps users set rules.  more often than not a novice sets them wrong and is MORE vulnerable
<xexos> ok
<linux88> tussey ya what velko said
<FalandA> timi cant you connect with 3945 wireless card ?
<linux88> ;P
<sFEARs> you can't apply gui setting to a non-gui system
<timi> FalandA: Nope.
<sFEARs> so if you ctrl alt f1 you can't apply metacity.. becasue your trying to apply it to a terminal
<mrcabana> sFEARs: well, i did it from KDE and after messing up with my KDE settings, GNOME remained the same
<linux88> Falanda it should work out of the box but it isnt in this case
<macogw> timi: check the restricted driver manager
<tussey> how do I find out who I'm logged in as 'whoami' didn't work
<FalandA> hmm
<timi> T_T
<FalandA> ok i see
<linux88> there ya go
<macogw> timi: that card does NOT use ndiswrapper
<xexos> If I were to put vista on my computer, I would need to boot into the ubuntu live cd and type install-grub in the terminal right? then add vista to the boot config?
<sFEARs> --replace will replace your current session
<JJtech> ??
<timi> macogw: I know, this is an alternate route.
<joeb3_> tussey, who
<macogw> timi: it has binary firmware and daemon that are in the restricted modules and the restricted driver manager enables them
<linux88> macogw those are restraicted huh
<Ashfire908> how do i share a printer for windows computers to use
<velko> tussey, id
<tussey> I'm root
<mrcabana> sFEARs: yes, but i cant get into gnome
<macogw> i have that card
<sFEARs> not sure how to get it to load as default
<lostblur> hi. i had a fresh install and everything was running fine until i installed firestarter via applications add. immedietalye lost view of NAS on the smb.. however i was abel to access it directly via the IP. i removed firestarter, but this did not undo the damage,. why did this happen and what can i do?
<sFEARs> alright
<macogw> it has worked perfectly by default since at least dapper
<linux88> macogw but feisty you didnt have to do that
<mrcabana> sFEARs: all i have is KDE to unblock my gnome session
<ere4si> !grub | xexos
<ubotu> xexos: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sFEARs> log out.. from the logon screen there's a drop down box.. expand session and you should be able to choose from kdm or gnome
<macogw> linux88: there was no manager for it before :P
<macogw> linux88: those binaries have always been part of lrm though
<timi> Well, it isn't workign for me, and hoenstly, I'm so far along that I may as well jsut go the ndis route.
<linux88> macogw haha so fixing this could be that simple
<joeb3_> lostblur, does 'iptables -L' still show any rules?
<Ashfire908> how do i share a printer for windows computers to use
<velko> tussey, i haven't followed your tale. could you tell me what did you until now?
<timi> linux88, whatever you say >_<
<mrcabana> sFEARs: i know, i did that to get into KDE, but my problem is GNOME, i did something wrong with it and i cant get metacity back
<linux88> timi if that doesnt work lets do the ndis thing
<timi> Gotcha.
<timi> and for now?
<mrcabana> sFEARs: it freezes if i log into it
<macogw> linux88: all i did with my lappy when i got it and had dapper was install networkmanager so that i could use wpa because system > admin > networking doesnt have wpa
<macogw> anyway, i'm going away like i said
<macogw> bye
<linux88> timi the drivers let me see what i can come up whith brb 1 sec
<sFEARs> ummm
<tussey> trying to mount /dev/sda1
<tussey> ok so from the top mkdir /mnt/osx ; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/osx
<timi> Kay.
<tussey> Can't find /mnt/osx in /etc/fstab
<sethk> tussey, sudo mkdir /mnt/osx
<mrcabana> sFEARs: can i get into some file to set it manually?
<sethk> tussey, presuming that's what you want to use
<tussey> sudo not found
<sFEARs> well.. if you "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a shell will take you into reconfigure your video card.. from there you can pick a vesa driver at 800x600 or 1024x768 and log back into gnome
<linux88> tussey create it somehwere else like /home/'user
<velko> tussey, what file system contains /dev/sda1?
<sethk> tussey, but you'll need more arguments to mount, or an entry in fstab anyway
<lostblur> joe: it shows 4 lines that dont seem to have anything meaningfull.. two lines involving motorola and a bunch of 'anywheres'
<lostblur> did firestarter mess this file up?
<Ashfire908> how do i share a printer
<sFEARs> but i'm not sure if that's your problem
<macogw> velko: what fs doesnt?
<sFEARs> that will proally get you into gnome though
<sethk> tussey, if sudo is not found, you have much more serious problems than just mounting something
<macogw> velko: er....what unix one doesnt ;) obviously windows doesnt
<zoexii> hello!  I have a quick question, I am trying to setup key commands for fluxbox, and I need to know the command to launch the "run application dialouge", which is opened in the default gnome by alt + F2
<mrcabana> sFEARs: it's not, i just need to set metacity to gnome from OUT of gnome (Because i cant get into it)
<macogw> tussey: soemthing is corrupted
<tussey> I'm already root, would that matter?
<macogw> tussey: probably
<sFEARs> not sure
<velko> macogw, i don't understand what you mean
<sFEARs> are you using compiz?
<joeb3_> lostblur, iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT ; iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT ; iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT ; iptables -F
<macogw> tussey: if important normal things are gone, usually corruption though
<joeb3_> lostblur, that should remove what firestarter added.
<macogw> velko: /dev/sda1 is the first partition of the first hard drive
<mrcabana> sFEARs: yes, i hit "reflection" that's what messed it all up
<macogw> velko: any unix system would have it
<mrcabana> sFEARs: it froze rite away and i just cant get back to it
<tussey> nothing is corrupted, I just booted off  ubuntu live CD and now I'm in a shell
<sFEARs> check your appearance settings. set them to none instead of advanced from kdm then try logging into gnome
<macogw> velko: older versions of ubuntu (when they  used an older libata) would only use sda for sata and say hda for ide, but currently, sda means both because it's a better implementation
<tussey> it's the alternative CD so no gui
<jacob> is there a page where i can see all the channels this server offers?
<sFEARs> system/prefs/appearance
<Arethius> jacob:  type /list
<mrcabana> sFEARs: ok, gonna try that
<sFEARs> system/prefs/appearance/visual effects
<tussey> so how do I add /mnt/osx to fstab, or can I make my mount point anywhere?
<wastrel> no gui
<infinitycircui1> quick question.  i just compiled my new 2.6.24-rc3 kernel and want to compile the vmware modules against it.  it asks me what is the location of the directory of the c header files that match my kernel, but the default doesn't exist--there is no build directory in /lib/modules/`uname -r`.  where are the c header files?
<buttercups> !irc | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<velko> macogw, yes. my question was not correct. i wanted to know which filesystem type the partition contains. he called the mount point /mnt/osx, so the file system may be hfs or hpfs (or some standard unix partition)
<sFEARs> you can make your mount point anywhere
<linux88> timi go down to software and drivers    http://support.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/pro3945abg/index.htm
<zoexii> so nobody knows what this program is called?  Is there an X program that tells the parent process of a selected window?  I could find out that way.
<timi> K
<sFEARs> you just have to add it to fstab so it mounts automatically
<timi> download the one for winXPpro?
<sFEARs> zoexii, xterm?
<tussey> oh I think this worked, mkdir /usr/osx ; mount /dev/sda1 /usr/osx
<infinitycircui1> to be more precise it gives me an error code of 2 as it exits
<sFEARs> open a terminal window.. xterm.. then click on the window you want info on
<zoexii> sFEARs, no, the run application dialouge,
<linux88> timi ya try that one, im still tryin to see what one exactly
<sFEARs> yeah.. xterm
<timi> Actually
<timi> I think I have em both
<tussey> well the command mount didn't report any errors but /usr/osx is empty
<wastrel> zoexii: ps --forest
<linux88> timi have both what
<timi> I do.
<sFEARs> wait.. crap, that's not it
<timi> I have the winxp pro vers and the linux version
<timi> I don't know what to do with them though.
<velko> tussey, you can see the mounted partitions typing only "mount"
<pike_> zoexii: fbrun perhaps
<sFEARs> i did it yesterday.. crap, i can't remember
<pike_> zoexii: well thats not the gnome one maybe but it works
<ZuriJS> i used root / root's pass to login to my swat by http://127.0.0.1:901/ and i just can't login . . . any advice?
<ere4si> tussey try mount -v /dev/sda1 /usr/osx
<wastrel> zoexii: xwininfo also
<linux88> well try sudo ndisgtk and locate the one for windows, and install the .inf file
<zoexii> wastrel, pike_, yeah,
<lostblur> thanks joe. that fixed it.. why did firestarter do this? is it a bug in design or did i miss something in the installation?
<zoexii> it does work
<zoexii> thanks!
<timi> sudo or the other one?
<timi> linux88?
<linux88> sudo
<tussey> failed: device or resource busy :(
<Centaur5> What entries do I need on the clients when creating a domain.bogus dns server for local addresses only?  Do they need resolv.conf to have the IP of the local dns server?
<linux88> timi the whole command : sudo ndisgtk
<timi> kay
<timi> works
<tussey> ere4si: any idea why that happened?
<pike_> Centaur5: yes
<sir_> Hey there
<timi> SHould I load a sys? inf?
<linux88> timi k now where do u have the drivers?
<Centaur5> pike_: Do they need any in any of the /etc/host files?
<timi> on my desktop, actually.
<ere4si> tussey; can onlt guess from here :) - are you trying to rescue data from a dead disk?
<Arethius> anyone have any idea how to get my media keys to control audacious or xmms? PM me please
<ere4si> *only
<sFEARs> timi.. load .inf in ndiswrapper
<bruenig> Arethius, do audacious --help to see the command synopsis, and see which commands do what, then use xbindkeys or some other app to bind your multimedia keys to those respective commands
<pike_> Centaur5: no if i understand you correctly you just want em to use the local dns server so just resolv.conf for the clients
<sFEARs> if that's what your asking
<linux88> timi ya locate and install the .inf file
<tussey> not rescue so much but rather edit a file. My macbook gets stuck in a loop trying to boot. I need to get into the file system and edit a boot file so it skips the step causing problems. Problem is I need to mount it to edit it
<Ashfire908> how do i install samba support for cups
<timi> sFears, linux88: okay then, NETw4k32.inf, NETw4x32.INF, or w29n51.inf?
<linux88> lol
<Centaur5> pike_: Yes, I just want to be able to ping a machine name instead of IP and also allow an address to be typed in for local web apps instead of IP addresses. ns1.domain.bogus for example.
<linux88> timi try one at a time
<sFEARs> one at a time
<linux88> ;P
<sFEARs> d;)
<ere4si> tussey: don't know macs but it shouldn't be busy if you're on the live cd ...
<linux88> im stoked, got WoW to work in Wine :)
<timi> module already containts alias directive
<linux88> timi for all?
<tussey> so the basic steps for mounting a device or make a mount point (any folder) and mount /dev/sda$ /foo/bar
<timi> OH MY GOD
<timi> HARDWARE PRESENT: YES
<linux88> timi? haha
<timi> Could it be?!
<linux88> timi WAIT!!!!!
<linux88> timi just wait
<linux88> timi dont get happy yet
<timi> okay :<
<Ashfire908> how do i install samba support for cups
<velko> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<linux88> timi you might have to reboot, i did and THEN it worked, so if it works tho now
<ere4si> tussey: I would use mount -v   - the v is for verbose - tells you whats happening
<linux88> timi see* if it does
<timi> doesnt work now
<timi> rebooting.
<Ildjarn> When I go into the firefox preferences, the window is smaller than it should be... If I resize it, its small again the next time I go to preferences. How do I make the change permanent? I have the same problem with thunderbird too.
<linux88> timi k come back and let me know
<timi> Eh?
<timi> no
<timi> it's my laptop.
<timi> I'm on my desktop
<timi> fuck fuck shit
<timi> :<
<timi> laptop crashed
<velko> !enter | timi
<ubotu> timi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<timi> Sorry velko.
<ere4si> !language | timi
<ubotu> timi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joeb3_> linux88, did he blacklist the original drivers?
<timi> sorry ere4si.
<ere4si> k
<sFEARs> Ildjarn, you could try deleting the config file mabey it's a preference that got set in there
<linux88> joeb3_ i didnt have him do that, but would he have to?
<sFEARs> i'm not sure where the config file is.. but it's there somewhere
<tussey> ere4si: ok I restarted the shell mount -v /dev/sda1 /usr/foo worked
<wastrel> whee
<tussey> except the directory is empty
<joeb3_> linux88, mine kept crashing until i added the driver to the blacklist.
<tussey> is it because /sda1 is HFS+ file system?
<Ildjarn> sFEARs: How do I find that file?
<sFEARs> mabey "mount dev/sda1 hfs /usr/foo"??
<pipelineaudio_> is there anything in ubuntu that tells you your connection status or wireless strength?
<sFEARs> google linux firefox config file
<linux88> joeb3_ do u know where the dirvers are? i used to have 3945 but cant locate them now im using somehting else
<ere4si> tussey: maybe someone here knows if ubuntu reads mac filesystems, I don't - overpriced crap they are
<sFEARs> pipelineaudio_, iwconfig ifconfig
<pipelineaudio_> in terminal?
<sFEARs> sudo iwconfig or sudo ifconfig
<sFEARs> yeah
<joeb3_> linux88, ndiswrapper -l will show the alternate driver.
<joeb3_> linux88, that's the one you need to blacklist
<tussey> hehe their laptops are nice and I like osx
<Ildjarn> pipelineaudio_: The WICD applet shows the strength in the system tray
<ere4si> tussey: maybe not so mych at the moment :)
<velko> tussey, are you sure you mounted the right partition? maybe you have mounted some "rescue" or whatever partition?
<linux88> joeb3_ ok ill have him do that, oh and i how do you blacklist. i jsut deleted before :P
<pipelineaudio_> cool!
<ere4si> *much
<pipelineaudio_> thanks
<pipelineaudio_> so Im not sure if it liked my password or not on my router, but I dont see how to tell
<tussey> how can I check? fdisk p right?
<pipelineaudio_> in windows if its wrong it says "invalid password
<pipelineaudio_> "
<velko> tussey, sfdisk -l
<ere4si> fdisk -l
<joeb3_> linux88, add driver name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tussey> fdisk /dev/sda ; p
<joeb3_> linux88, then reboot
<tussey> reveals /dev/sda1 as the HD I want
<tussey> 250GB
<linux88> joeb3_ k thanks
<sFEARs> holy gigabytes batman
<velko> tussey, ok. no idea than...
<ere4si> tussey: but what partition on it?
<tussey> it lists the File System as EFI GPT
<sFEARs> try mounting with the filesystem tag.. man mount and figure out the syntax
<Ildjarn> pipelineaudio_: In firefox if you type the wrong password, it'll just prompt for the password again.
<pipelineaudio_> Imean in wireless settings on connecting to my router's network
<linux88> timi?
<jt_> speechon
<sFEARs> well knetwork manager does that.. but you might not be using kde
<ivx> hey i just mounted my nfs but how do i unmount it? shouldn't it be the same thing but umount?
<sFEARs> i don't know what the gnome version is
<Ryan_was_here> 2.2 or something like that
<Ryan_was_here> i believe
<sFEARs> yeah.. but you need to umount the folder you mounted it to.. not umount the /dev/hda
<Ryan_was_here> is the latest gnome release
<kryptik> anyone know akriel?
<kryptik> or nose
<kryptik> or runix
<sFEARs> anyone know my drugdealer?
<pipelineaudio_> man this thing just hates me
<kryptik> lol
<pipelineaudio_> it says the drivers in there and fine, last few installs it worked fine
<ivx> sFEARs i did sudo mount 192.168.1.102:/fileserver /home/ben/Desktop to mount, how do i write that to umount?
<kryptik> just wondering.. old friend trying to find him
<pipelineaudio_> this time its being wonky
<pipelineaudio_> I cant tell if it liked the password in setup but it looks like its telling me its connected
<joeb3_> ivx, sudo umount /home/ben/Desktop
<sFEARs> sudo umount /fileserver/home/ben/Desktop... but i'm not sure what the /fileserver folder is
<ivx> joeb3_ that returns umount: /home/ben/Desktop: not mounted
<sFEARs> you mounted /fileserver to your desktop?
<sFEARs> or you mounted IP to /fileserver/.../Desktop?
<ivx> sFEARs yes
<pipelineaudio_> aha! if you type in the wrong password it still looks the same
<timi> Linux88
<timi> no good.
<pipelineaudio_> anyway to turnm off tinfoil hat paranoid mode as I type in the password and let it show me the characters?
<sFEARs> umount /home/ben/Desktop/fileserver
<Trae> hey gang, I have Ubuntu 7.10  and I'd like to try KDE desktop out.  What's the best way to do this (I don't want to nuke and have to start over with Kubuntu)
<linux88> timi no good?
<sFEARs> Trae sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<sFEARs> i think
<timi> linux88 not at all.
<Trae> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<linux88> timi in a terminal type    ndiswrapper -l
<velko> pipelineaudio_, no
<qball680> Hi there, is there a way in Gaim to disable the messages for people joining and leaving??
<sFEARs> then you can choose to log into gnome or kde
<ivx> sFEARs that returns umount: /home/ben/Desktop/fileserver: not found
<Trae> hm
<Trae> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<linux88> timi what does it say
<pipelineaudio_> that was it! I had the wrong password in
<Trae> sFEARs, there we go ;)
<sFEARs> cool
<timi> netw4x32: driver installed devince (8086:4222) present (alt. driver: ipw3945)
<sFEARs> you have to mount a drive to a folder.. then you have to unmount the folder.. it's easier to understand how it works
<sethk> sFEARs, understand how it works?  What a bizarre idea  :)
<linux88> timi do u get a wireless interface under network manager
<sFEARs> i have no idea what your talking about sethk
<sFEARs> d;)
<linux88> hey joeb3_
<timi> linux88: Nope :(
<joeb3_> linux88, yep....
<sethk> sFEARs, you said "it's easier to understand how it works."  I was commenting on the common lack of desire to know how something works.
<linux88> timi i think thats the wrong driver still
<timi> I agree.
<CapaH> Can anyone help me to get my wireless working? I can see the wireless networks, I can see all the signal strengths etc etc --- but I cannot connect to ANY of them
<timi> linux88: look here: http://www.kraus.tk/installnotes/T60/ThinkPad-T60.htm and scroll down to Wireless Lan
<linux88> joeb3_ he got  netw4x32: driver installed devince (8086:4222) present (alt. driver: ipw3945), but is netw4x32 the right driver for that?
<timi> I think that might give us an over view of where to go.
<linux88> timi k
<tatterdemalian> Anyone around willing to help me with an avahi / Ubuntu issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614965
<sFEARs> are you sure they're open access wireless networks CapaH?
<CapaH> When you right click network manager and click "connect" normally first you get one light, then you get the 2nd light, then you are connected --- I never even get to the 'one light'
<joeb3_> linux88, let me check
<sFEARs> sometimes they require wep keys & passwords
<CapaH> sFEARs: Yes because its my own open network :) My laptop right next to me is connected fine
<jt__> speechon
<sFEARs> just checkin
<mizz> hi i have a dual boot system with xp and gutsy, I want to reinstall windows without having to reinstall gutsy, i know gutsy will overwrite the mbr is there an easy way to fix it after installing xp?
<sethk> CapaH, did you check the AP logs?  Most have logs you can look at, and you might get an idea of why the connection fails.
<CapaH> sethk: Where are they
<sethk> CapaH, I've used linksys and netgear APs.  You connect to them with a browser, typically at 192.168.0.1, and it shows you various options
<CapaH> ahhh right the router itself you mean
<sFEARs> yeah mizz.. edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file.. but make sure you have an extra partition to install windows onto, windows doesn't give you the option to reconfigure the partition tables when you reinstall
<CapaH> it is a linksys
<qball680> Hi, is there any way for me to disable the room entrances and exits in an IRC channel?
<sethk> CapaH, right.  Might be a clue there.
<qball680> using gaim
<qball680> or should I be using a different IRC client if I want to disable/filter those notifications?
<sFEARs> i havn't found a way to disable them in xchat qball680
<ere4si> !dualboot | mizz
<ubotu> mizz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CapaH> sethk: Nope nothing here of value that I can see -- just source ip, destination port # --- nothing more useful
<pipelineaudio_> any way to autologin?
<pipelineaudio_> when you start ubuntu I mean?
<ere4si> !grub | mizz
<ubotu> mizz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JJtech> anyone here use limewire???
<mizz> bleh
<pipelineaudio_> you dual booting with grub mizz?
<sFEARs> i thought that's what made linux so nice.. was that you could configure anything.. they never say how hard it is to rewrite & recompile the program
<JJtech> after i install limewire, the windows go blank..
<ere4si> mizz: right click the link and choose "open in browser
<sFEARs> damn salespeople
<mizz> yes pipelineaudio_ but my xp is screwy so i wanna reinstall that
<linux88> timi out of the three driver u had, well the 3 .inf files u had, did only one work?
<sethk> sFEARs, most programs are quite easy to recompile.
<sFEARs> limewire.. your on irc.. why would you use limewire
<mizz> ere4si, yeah. ok. thanks i know how to open a link
<pipelineaudio_> I thought what made linux so nice was that everyone reinvented the wheel fifty times a day so you always got a fresh view of a half finished project :)
<timi> Yeah, but it didn't really actually work, linux88
<mynameisbob> hi there. can anyone help me with my networking problem. got a ethernet connection but can't connect to the net
<pipelineaudio_> Im on a quad boot mizz
<pipelineaudio_> but its a PITA
<pipelineaudio_> xp/vista/osx/ubuntu
<linux88> timi well i mean it said  hardware present
<Templer>  hi there need to install an icon theme in xfce cannot paste to /usr/share/icons
<JJtech> sFEARs: i don't know how to download mp3 on IRC
<sethk> pipelineaudio_, hey, 90% finished.  Remember 50% of the time is spent on the first 90% of the project, and 50% of the time is spent on the last 10% of the project
<timi> Linux88: Then, yes
<sFEARs> you should learn
<pipelineaudio_> heh
<JJtech> sFEARs: will you teach me how to?
<mizz> oh yeah, pipelineaudio_ nice, i imagine it would be a pita tho, if i had my way i'd delete xp altooghter
<pipelineaudio_> now that we got wineasio in ubuntu, its getting pretty viable for me
<sFEARs> type /list
<CapaH> When I ifconfig or iwconfig I can see that the hardware appears to be working, but when I do dhclient eth1 all I get is a lot of DCHPDISCOVER
<linux88> timi ok, well im stuck becuz im not familiar with ndiswrapper that much
<sethk> CapaH, try a static IP
<timi> Kay.
<timi> sigh
<linux88> timi but
<timi> who was that guy who had the card? >_<
<timi> yeah?
<CapaH> sethk: Hmm, that might work --- how ?
<joeb3_> linux88, #
<joeb3_> pciid: 8086:4222
<joeb3_> #
<joeb3_> Driver: version 10.1.0.13 http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/cs-010623.htm (w39n51.inf, unfortunatly the download is 80MB because it’s packaged with “Intel PROset/Wireless software”, and drivers for the 2200BG and 2915ABG).
<linux88> timi we can try to use the drivers for linux, which should work
<cool> pipelineaudio_, change the setting in login manager, System>administration >login window>security
<JJtech> sFEARs: i typed /list.. then what??
<timi> linux88, let's give it a shot.
<sethk> CapaH, argument to iwconfig, similar to the way it's done with ifconfig
<pipelineaudio_> thanks cool :)
<sFEARs> well that's a command you will need when you start jumping around to different servers
<sethk> CapaH, I almost said ipconfig, and branded myself for life  :)
<linux88> joeb3_ even if the other driver wasnt blacklisted, should he se some kind of interface?
<timi> linux88: I have them prepped and ready to go, I just don't know how to use them
<linux88> timi k
<sFEARs> irc.freenode.net is proally not the best file serving irc network
<joeb3_> linux88, make sure he loaded ndiswrapper.  'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<Templer> hi there need to install an icon theme in xfce cannot paste to /usr/share/icons is there as sudo nautilus equivalent for xfce???
<tatterdemalian> I do the same thing, typed ipconfig one to many times in a DOS window
<Lotacus> hey guys, does anyone or is there any fix for the error recieved when trying to mount usb drive: mount: /dev/sdc1; can't read superblock
<sFEARs> but jump around to different servers for a while and use that /list command
<linux88> timi its basically putting them in the right folders and loading them, but im not exactlyt sure how to do it but i have down it before
<sFEARs> that should get you started
<CapaH> sethk: man iwconfig not too helpful, do ya know the syntax
<timi> Ah.
<linux88> joeb3_ GOD TY, forgot about that
<sethk> CapaH, not off hand, but let me look at it a bit
<linux88> timi do this in a terminal, modprobe ndiswrapper
<Templer> anyone plz
<JJtech> sFEARs: what server wud you recommend?
<sFEARs> p2pchat.net
<timi> sudo modprobe?
<timi> or just modprobe?
<sFEARs> enter at your own risk
<sFEARs> butsaferthanlimewire!
<linux88> um just modprobe
<zaatar> is it possible to upgrade straight from 6.06 to the latest version?
<zaatar> w/o screwing up any of the settings/files
<ere4si> Templer: thunar is the file browser
<timi> Fatal Error inserting ndiswapper
<mynameisbob> hi there. can anyone help me with my networking problem. got a ethernet connection but can't connect to the net. i can ping nic, local ip and gateway.
<Templer> cheers
<JJtech> sFEARs: why "own risk" ??? if i join there channel what cud they possibly do?
<joeb3_> timi, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<pike_> zaatar: that would result in badness
<timi> joeb3_ nothing happens.
<sethk> mynameisbob, you probably need to set the default route
<zaatar> pike_, meh
<zaatar> well the only thing i need really
<joeb3_> timi, now type 'iwconfig'
<zaatar> is that i plugged in a 22" monitor
<joeb3_> timi, anything shown?
<mediahunter> does anyone here know how to make it so i can see the 3d cube and rotate it
<zaatar> and the higest resolution is 1024x768
<mynameisbob> sethk: how do i do that?
<tatterdemalian> Does anyone here even use the Ubuntu desktop?
<zaatar> i want it to go to 1680x1050
<timi> Yes
<timi> lo   No wireless extentions.     eth0    no wireless extentions.
<sethk> mynameisbob, sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1     (obviously, replace 192.168.0.1 with the actual address of the gateway)
<BradG> first off, i'm a total linux noob, i'm trying to get ubuntu 7.10 on my second box. live cd boots fine and install goes offwithout a hitch. if i install to my near death IDE drive it works fine, but if i install it to my new SATA drives, either of them, it doesn't boot to the desktop after install. it gives me the ubuntu loading screen, but after ~5 minutes it drops me out to 'busy box v1.1.3' and gives me a prompt with (initramfs) and i can't
<sethk> mynameisbob, first run route with no arguments to see if the default route is already set
<sethk> mynameisbob, and, if so, what it points to.
<tatterdemalian> timi: Try "ifconfig -a"
<pike_> zaatar: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  find the depth 24 line at bottom of file and add "1680x1050" before "1024x768" save and exit and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart may work.  if not do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at command line
<sFEARs> sudo ifconfig
<sFEARs> -a
<pike_> zaatar: or /msg ubotu fixres
<timi> that gives me a large result
<timi> should I use pastebin?
<sFEARs> well don't paste it in here
<tatterdemalian> timi: Yah, pastebin
<linux88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<timi> Okay
<timi> my laptop
<timi> just
<timi> restarted
<timi> and I DONT KNOW WHY.
<linux88> lol
<timi> Sorry, I'm using more than one line again.
<linux88> timi is it on a bed?/
<tatterdemalian> timi: What kind of laptop is it again?
<mynameisbob> sethk: for default line gateway is 192.168.1.1 and genmask is 0.0.0.0
<timi> Nope, and it's a fujitsu simmons S7110
<linux88> timi overheating can easily shut it down unexpectedly
<timi> it's actually in the sink.
<timi> it isn't that warm.
<linux88> timi k
<zaatar> i installed ubuntu-desktop over an alternative installation, but when i restart X it goes into command line
<sethk> mynameisbob, if 192.168.1.1 is the correct address of the gateway, then the route is correct.  The default route is always 0.0.0.0
<zaatar> how do i go back into graphical mode?
<tatterdemalian> A heat sink... heh
<pike_> zaatar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pike_> zaatar: what video card? intel? nvidia?
<zaatar> ati radeon 9200 128mb
<tatterdemalian> timi: Do you remember seeing a "wlan0" anywhere in the "ifconfig -a" result?
<mynameisbob> sethk: 192.168.1.1 is in fact the address of the gateway. does that mean that something else is wrong?
<timi> I can't remember it at all
<pike_> zaatar: erm i believe that card is well supported by open source ati driver so youd just choose that during the reconfigure
<sethk> mynameisbob, if the route is already there, then adding it won't change anything.  I'm assuming it's the only 0.0.0.0 route
<CapaH> I am using a Belkin USB adapater, ndiswrapper -l shows this: blkwgu : driver installed device (050D:705C) present (alternate driver: zd1211rw) --- but it appears that it is not using the ndiswrapper version, but the default driver ---- how can I change that?
<CapaH> (trying to see if I cannot figure this out with ndiswrapper)
<sethk> mynameisbob, try doing     traceroute www.google.com                 I don't think you need sudo with traceroute, but you may.
<pike_> zaatar: after that you can test by typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   that will attempt to startx if it fails youll be back at command line
<timi> Okay, so what commands do I have to put in again?
<timi> just the sudo ifconfig -a?
<linux88> timi you might want to check this out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/11/02/how-to-install-intel-pro-ipw3945-wireless-drivers/
<tatterdemalian> timi: Yah
<timi> will do, linux88
<joeb3_> CapaH, blacklist the zd1211rw driver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<CapaH> joeb3: then just reboot?
<zaatar>  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  find the depth 24 line at bottom of file and add "1680x1050" before "1024x768" save and exit and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart may work.  if not do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at command line
<Hammsand> anyone here using Konversation ??
<joeb3_> CapaH, yes and make sure you modprobe ndiswrapper when you reboot
<CapaH> ok doing now
<oneeyedelf1> how do I install libdvdcss?
<linux88> timi in the terminal type this in real quick     modprobe ipw3945
<joeb3_> oneeyedelf1, install libdvdread3
<buttercups> oneeyedelf1, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<timi> linux88, whoever else
<joeb3_> oneeyedelf1, then run '/usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh'
<linux88> timi huh?
<Hammsand> yay i'm successfully playing wow on Gutsy wooot
<plamo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45665/
<timi> there it is
<linux88> hammsand nice i also jsut did that
<linux88> hammsand does it glitch at all a little?
<Hammsand> linux88 only thing i've noticed is my mouse movement is a little weird but no biggie
<olysoft> could someone direct me to some info on what packages are needed to enable email from a mediawiki install?  I just set up Ubuntu7.10 server LAMP with MediaWiki.
<tatterdemalian> Huh, no wlan0 listed at all... might have to modprobe ndiswrapper again, but I'd go with linux88's suggestions first
<linux88> hammsand hmm nice ya mine is a little glitchy, stillprobbaly gota play around with winecfg a bit
<timi> modprobe ipw3945 doesnt do anything
<linux88> timi ok
<Hammsand> linux88 =D horde ftw
<linux88> hammsand YES,lol
<tatterdemalian> Can anyone check and see if they have avahi-daemon listed as a dependency for ubuntu-desktop?
<zaatar> pike_, you're wonderful
<zaatar> how do you pull that stuff from your butt?
<zaatar> lol
<pike_> zaatar: glad it worked :-)
<tatterdemalian> Maybe I managed to screw up the install, and that's why my wireless keeps going out.
<Hammsand> i think i'm going to buy one of those Dell laptops that comes with Ubuntu pre install
<teKnofreak> when booting during the splash screen, how do i get the messages to be displayed ?
<Hammsand> so i can pwn my classmates
<linux88> timi i wana see where your drivers are located so do this :   sudo find / -name ipw3945*
<travis> is hellgate london compatible on linux?
<sethk> Hammsand, if it works with the hardware, installing it yourself is trivial.  Now, it is true that preinstalled makes you confident that it will work ...
<zaatar> pike_, well it worked, but now the panels don't show
<sethk> Hammsand, but many laptops are known to work out of the box with ubuntu.
<zaatar> there was a notification and it showed
<joeb3_> teKnofreak, press escape
<zaatar> so i'm thinking the panels are out of reach
<tatterdemalian> sethk: MINE DOES NOT
<ZuriJS> I'm have swat running in my FC7 and when i access my http://localhost:901/ it asks for username and password, and when i fill in root and root password, it says invalid login, i am root, i know my password exactly
<sethk> tatterdemalian, that happens too, I know.
<zaatar> oh oh
<sethk> tatterdemalian, I've had great results with various thinkpad models
<zaatar> if i move the mouse to the edges the screen scrolls
<Hammsand> sethk are you hating on Dell? rofl
<xTheGoat121x> In Ubuntu, it seems like my CPU temperature fluctuates alot more than it does in XP... so my fan is constantly turning on and off.
<zaatar> pike_, got it
<zaatar> thanks a lot buddy
<plamo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45666/
<timi> wait
<timi> linux left?
<tatterdemalian> Too bad I can't get Thinkpad here, the legislature in my hometown is all freaked out about taxing internet commerce
<sethk> Hammsand, I'm not fond of dell; they use cheap parts and the laptop LCDs tend to do odd things after a few months.  Their batteries last about six weeks and then they charge you a _lot_ for a new battery..  Other than that, they are fine.  :)
<Hammsand> sethk well who would you reccomend as a manufacturer that is >1k
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to fix that?
<pike_> zaatar: that may not be ideal for you i cant remember howto turn that on/off
<sethk> Hammsand, I've had good results with thinkpad, with fujitsu.  Obviously I haven't tried every laptop, or even most laptops.
<zaatar> pike_, i just had it at too big a'resolution
<mynameisbob> sethk: i tried running     traceroute www.google.com   but i get told traceroute wasn't found
<sethk> zaatar, if the screen scrolls, the virtual resolution is higher than the physical resolution.  Make them both the same and it won't scroll.
<ere4si> laptops can blow up - should call them notebooks :)
<zaatar> :)
<sethk> mynameisbob, I'm not sure what package it is part of.  Also it might have a slightly different name related to ipv4 vs. ipv6.  My unbuntu is not the latest rev, so I can't check it, but I'm sure other people here know.
<bruenig> there is a traceroute6
<mynameisbob> sethk: it's apparently part of traceroute-nanog package which i can't install without internet connection.right?
<tatterdemalian> It's really annoying how the default size of every window in Ubuntu is apparently just a tiny bit larger than the screen size.
<tussey> ugh, I'm new to Vi, I'm just trying to quit
<joeb3_> tussey:  ":wq"
<ere4si> tussey: quit what?
<tussey> ESC :q says "No write since last change"
<tussey> joeb3_: I don't want to save
<tussey> :!q doesn't quit either
<qball681> A ha! was able to stop the extra join/part messages
<joeb3_> tussey: ":q!"
<timi> New problem: I cant open the terminal, it opens and then it closes again.
<tussey> ah ha
<tussey> ty
<sethk> mynameisbob, that is a bit of a catch-22, isn't it?   :)
<ere4si> timi: reboot is the easy solution for that
<timi> kk
<meezfoghi> how remount my drive...my drive not mount properly...
<meezfoghi> please help me
<meezfoghi> how remount my drive...my drive not mount properly...
<ere4si> meezfoghi: was it mounted before?
<mynameisbob> sethk: yep sure it is. i do have the install cd. is there a way to install from there?
<meezfoghi> yes
<ere4si> meezfoghi: do you know the address it was mounted to?
<meezfoghi> ere4si: yes
<timi> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/11/02/how-to-install-intel-pro-ipw3945-wireless-drivers/
<ere4si> meezfoghi: what is the command you're trying - or did it not mount at boot time
<meezfoghi> not mount at boot time..
<tussey> ok I'm trying to type a # in vi shift-3 keeps moving my cursor
<empty> hi all.. i need help in changing large number of file owner ship how do i do so..??
<ere4si> meezfoghi: open the file /etc/fstab and see if the partition is listed there please :)
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegeben; config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11853 mode 0644". But when I try to insert the file 'copy' in another directory (to copy it) Nautilus reports: "Error when copying. »smb://md...ben/config« could not be moved because you do not have the necessary access rights to read the object." But the rights are 0644! Can you explain this contradiction?
<multiverse> empty:  chmod -R xxx *
<joeb3_> tussey, type 'i' to insert.  Then type what you want.
<tussey> I did, is it i enter?
<empty> multiverse: i will try it..
<empty> multiverse: th
<empty> multiverse: thx
<multiverse> empty:  sudo chmod -R <xxx> *
<multiverse> Do you understand the xxx?
<CapaH> Wow this is frustrating, when I tried to use ndiswrapper --- my computer kept freezing every couple of seconds, any ideas?
<empty> multiverse: xxx is user
<joeb3_> tussey, press 'i'.   Then type what you want
<multiverse> no
<jhoc2x2_> how to download mp3 files in ubuntu??? or what downloader to use??? or what should i be doing in order to make mp3 downloads??????
<multiverse> empty:  you want to change ownership?
<meezfoghi> ere4si: no folder for /etc/fstab
<multiverse> sudo chown -R user.user *
<ere4si> mezzfoghi: it is a file that is after all the folders :)
<meezfoghi> ere4si: i found
<multiverse> jhoc:  What is the source of your mp3z?
<empty> multiverse: xxx or 775?
<meezfoghi> ere4si: yes it listed
<tussey> ok in insert mode why does my backspace do nothing and my arrow keys print C B D B
<meezfoghi> ere4si: yes it listed there
<multiverse> empty:  you want to change owner or privileges?
<jhoc2x2_> multiverse: i don't know... where to look??
<meezfoghi> ere4si: all my partition listed
<ere4si> meezfoghi: what address does it get mounted to
<joeb3_> tussey, arrow keys won't work.  Try control-H for backspace
<multiverse> jhoc:  use the internet
<empty> multiverse: owner
<xTheGoat121x> So it seems that my CPU temperature fluctuates a LOT more in Ubuntu than it does in XP... resulting in my fan constantly switching on and off.... is there a way I can change this?
<Hammsand> jhoc: mp3.com ?
<jhoc2x2_> what do you mean source of mp3??
<meezfoghi> ere4si: UUID=CAFC6979FC696125 /media/sdb2     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<meezfoghi> # /dev/sdb4
<jhoc2x2_> multiverse:  what do you mean source of mp3??
<ere4si> meezfoghi: brb one min
<jhoc2x2_> Hammsand: mp3.com??? can i download free mp3's there?
<multiverse> jhoc:  yus
<tussey> omg how is this even conventional now a days? have people not tried to depreciate vi?
<multiverse> empty:  sudo chown -R user.user *
<mynameisbob> sethk: i just tried the traceroute function from Network Tools in feisty. it does about 30 hops but no actual replies except local ip.
<meezfoghi> ere4si: what brb??
<empty> multiverse: i have a folder of files and sub folders...  i want to change the ownership of all those file.. right now some of it is under my user some is under 1001...
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<Hammsand> jhoc: you can download mp3s from all over the internet, type MP3 into google
<multiverse> empty:  see my last message
<usamahashimi> How can I enable DMA for my SATA Hard Drive?
<meezfoghi> ere4si: what u mean ?
<mynameisbob> sethk: thanks a lot for you help so far by the way. i've been struggling with this problem for a while now!
<joeb3_> tussey, http://www.unix-manuals.com/tutorials/vi/vi-in-10-1.html.  nano is a little easier
<ere4si> meezfoghi: means "be right back" and here I am :)
<ika> hhhhh
<CIS1987> Guys when I insert a DVD in my drive an errors occurs, it says " Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'. " why is that??
<usamahashimi> !sdhparm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdhparm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> meezfoghi: open a terminal to type some commands ok
<timi> Joeb3_: I'm putting in apt-get install ipw3945-modules-$(uname -r) ipw3945d firmware-ipw3945 and getting that ipw3945-modules-2.6.22-14-generic couldn't be found, do you know why?
<jhoc2x2_> Hammsand: i have another prob.... i can't play my DVD movies
<meezfoghi> ere4si: ok
<sethk> mynameisbob, if you have another box, you might be able to download the package to that box, then transfer it to the ubuntu box, and install it.
<meezfoghi> ere4si: ok what command please
<sethk> mynameisbob, or use a usb stick, or burn a cd, or whatever.
<oneeyedelf1> buttercups: joeb3_  thanks for helping me with dvds
<joeb3_> timi, no idea
<tussey> ^H moves my cursor back, how do I remove characters?
<timi> kk.
<CIS1987> Hey Usama r u Arabian??
<ere4si> meezfoghi: type    sudo mount -v /dev/sda4
<sethk> tussey, if you do:    stty erase '^h'    it will make control-h delete
<joeb3_> oneeyedelf1, now you can figure out how to get audacity to record from your dvds
<CIS1987> Guys when I insert a DVD in my drive an errors occurs, it says " Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'. " why is that??
<jhoc2x2_> Hammsand: i have another prob.... i can't play my DVD movies..why is that?
<meezfoghi> ere4si: mount point none does not exist, why?
<CIS1987> can you please help me??
<mynameisbob> sethk: how do i manually download the required package?
<imneat> jhoc2x2_, ubuntu doesn't come with dvd codecs. an easy way to get them is by downloading/installing automatix2
<multiverse> Is your disc burned in an ISO?
<jhoc2x2_> what to command to get automatix2????
<sethk> mynameisbob, if you point a browser at the repository URL, you'll see file names that you can download.
<jhoc2x2_> Hammsand: what to command to get automatix2????
<multiverse> jhoc:  sudo apt-get install automatix2
<meezfoghi> ere4si: FUSE mount point creation failed
<meezfoghi> Unmounting /dev/sdb2 (My Data)
<jhoc2x2_> kk
<jhoc2x2_> Hammsand: kk
<tussey> lmao, vi makes my head spin, ok. I'm in insert mode. I want to type a # I've pressed i now what?
<sethk> mynameisbob, I'm not sure which repository it is in, but it shouldn't be hard to figure out.
<meezfoghi> ere4si: what is that mean
<joeb3_> CIS1987, install libdvdread3.  run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<sethk> tussey, type #
<ere4si> meezfoghi: in terminal type    sudo mkdir /media/windows      then type    sudo mount -v /dev/sda4
<sethk> tussey, then type ESC to get out of insert mode.
<tussey> ty :D
<ere4si> meezfoghi: wait
<multiverse> tussey:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi
<jhoc2x2_> multiverse: i get this message "Couldn't find package automatix2"
<pike_> tussey: vi is wonderful after youve devoted about 10hrs to learning it ;p
<meezfoghi> ere4si: ok
<tussey> yup, been reading it, still Vi is not easy
<multiverse> jhoc:  google automatix2 and download it.
<imneat> lol
<mynameisbob> sethk: i don't want to use up much more of your time. once i do download the package and install. what should i expect from a traceroute?
<multiverse> tussey:  we know.
<ehc> I am trying to get btnx working. But during the detection stage when I click my mouse buttons btnx doesn't find them. Any ideas?
<Hammsand> jhoc: I've had good success playing all my DVD's with VLC media player
<sethk> pike_, you can learn a sufficient set of commands for vi in one hour.
<jhoc2x2_> multiverse: kk
<jhoc2x2_> multiverse: i'll try
<tussey> or I can use pico
<iemptyi> multiverse: i love u man.. haha.. thx
<joeb3_> tussey, or nano
<ere4si>  meezfoghi: that should be    sudo mkdir /media/windows     then type    sudo mount -v /dev/sda4 /media/windows
<sethk> mynameisbob, we want to know whether it shows the packet going out your network interface and arriving at the gateway.
<sFEARs> anyone lost thier window borders after installing compiz?
<sethk> mynameisbob, I have to sign off now, so you can't use up much more of my time.  :)
<sFEARs> i think it's bill gates messing with me
<sethk> mynameisbob, good luck, or if you have bad luck I'll be here tomorrow.
<sFEARs> he's mad i ditched windows
<e-Hernick> down with windows
<mynameisbob> sethk: thanks for you help
<sethk> mynameisbob, np
<jhoc2x2_> lol
<ere4si> blill is evil
<multiverse> Windows roxors
<imneat> lol@multi
<multiverse> I worked at Microsoft on contract for a year.
<q_a_z_steve> what repos do I need to install pidgin for dapper?
<Hammsand> I have a question:  When I watch youtube videos of people's different Ubuntu compiz-fusion configuations I see they have a bar at the bottom of the screen that looks similar to a Mac's OSX where when you move your mouse over one it gets larger.  Anyone know the name of that program?
<multiverse> Someone from the Ubuntu project sent Bill Gates two boxes of Ubuntu CDs.  They forwarded those to my team.
<meezfoghi> ere4si: its a require to restart pc
<meezfoghi> ere4si: FUSE mount point creation failed
<sFEARs> you proally need to install extra compiz plugins Hammsand
<astro76> Hammsand, probably AWN
<ere4si> meezfoghi: it asked to restart?
<meezfoghi> no
<meezfoghi> ere4si:no
<imneat> anyone know how to make pidgin pretty? it themeable?
<meezfoghi> ere4si:nothing happen
<CIS1987> Guys when I insert a DVD in my drive an errors occurs, it says " Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'. " why is that??
<jhoc2x2_> i had that problem last day.. after a couple of installs/uninstalls, i manage to have what i wanted unbuntu to be..
<ere4si> meezfoghi: since it is in fstab try a restart if you haven't already :)
<meezfoghi> ere4si:ok try first..thank so much
<ere4si> k
<joeb3_> CIS1987, dvd modules are not installed by default.  did you install them?
<CIS1987> Where do I get them?
<multiverse> CIS:  download Automatix2
<astro76> !automatix
<astro76> automatix is garbage
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<multiverse> no it's not
<jhoc2x2_> multiverse: can't find automatix2
<joeb3_> CIS1987, install libdvdread3. run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<jhoc2x2_> multiverse: but i tried VLC..
<jhoc2x2_> multiverse: im downloading it now...
<sFEARs> i think #compiz is crashed
<multiverse> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<astro76> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<multiverse> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<musikgoat> in ubuntu server, what is used instead of /etc/rndc.conf  to hold the bind rndc_key value and options?
<multiverse> Automatix2 has Ubuntu's blessing.
<multiverse> You should update yourself astro
<astro76> multiverse, that's entirely untrue
<multiverse> I have been using it for a long time now and it rocks
<astro76> multiverse, they are starting to maybe work together
<multiverse> astro, you are wrong
<astro76> !worksforme | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<c0Ld> Probably not related to Ubuntu in any way, but since the last time I formatted something weird's been happening. My screen will automatically black outself out after 10 minutes or so like a screensaver, except it isn't -- it'll even do it in virtualboxes that don't even have an X server installed...I don't think it's my monitor's settings since it wouldn't be able to do it to a virtualbox (or would it?), but I can't think of anything else --
<c0Ld> it even happens when my screen saver is disabled entirely..
<joeb3_> musikgoat, usually /etc/rndc.key
<astro76> multiverse, get your facts straight
<multiverse> astro:  I have them straight
<multiverse> astro:  why you such a hata?
<multiverse> Astro:  you should bugger off
<astro76> multiverse, just preventing bad advice and wrecked systems
<CIS1987> Guys I got 2 broken packages in my system, I tried to locate them using the broken filter, but I it gives more than 2.. what do I do?
<astro76> I don't know what a "hata" is
<multiverse> it's yo
<multiverse> astro: it's you
<astro76> !coc | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<musikgoat> joeb3_: thanks, that file does not exist.   Do I need to just create the file there if it does not exist?
<multiverse> !coc | astro76
<ubotu> astro76: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<astro76> !botabuse | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<musikgoat> or create /etc/rndc.conf ?
<multiverse> !botabuse | astro76
<ubotu> astro76: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<astro76> !ops | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<multiverse> !ops | astro76
<ubotu> astro76: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<CIS1987> Guys I got 2 broken packages in my system, I tried to locate them using the broken filter, but I it gives more than 2.. what do I do?
<astro76> CIS1987, should be safe to try and repair
<osmosis> Where can I get information on troubleshooting my wifi on a dell inspiron 1420, with Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG.  It worked great in fiesty. Don't know why is sucks so bad in gutsy. Network manager locks up all the time. Does anyone else have this problem?
<astro76> CIS1987, in synaptic, repair broken packages
<CIS1987> oh ok
<joeb3_> musikgoat, do you have /etc/bind ?
<musikgoat> yes
<musikgoat> i have rndc.key in that dir
<CIS1987> OK, and then I hit "apply"?
<q_a_z_steve> astro76, hey what do I do to work through this: E: Build-dependencies for gaim could not be satisfied.
<astro76> CIS1987, yes
<CIS1987> ok
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, compiling gaim?
<CIS1987> thax astro
<CIS1987> thanx*
<q_a_z_steve> astro76, compiling pidgin
<joeb3_> musikgoat, run rndc-confgen
<q_a_z_steve> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-460324.html
<tarnto1> I have installed xubuntu but once the after loading of the xubuntu progress bar the screen would go blank leaving a little red box with 'out of range 60hz/64khz' ...would that mean I should start from save mode and reconfigure the xserver or is it something else...i have never encountered this situation before with previous versions of xubuntu
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, not on gutsy then I guess? ;)
<stunatra> q_a_z_steve, download Pidgin from getdeb.net
<q_a_z_steve> dapper!!
<q_a_z_steve> :D
<joeb3_> musikgoat, the first part is what should be in rndc.conf
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, yeah the getdeb.net package might be worth a shot
<joeb3_> musikgoat, add the second part to the top of named.conf
<musikgoat> ahh, i c,  thats great joeb3_
<joeb3_> musikgoat, without the "#" on each line of course
<musikgoat> thanks
<travis> im not getting any sound
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, and you did the apt-get build-dep gaim I guess?
<travis> where should i go to install the sound drivers
<ere4si> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<q_a_z_steve> astro76, yes
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, must be still some missing -dev package
<qball680> pidgin appers to be the successor to gaim. IF that is the case, why is gaim still part of Ubuntu (or is it?)
<q_a_z_steve> astro76, k, so what do I do?
<qball680> !gaim
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<astro76> qball680, 7.10 has pidgin
<ere4si> I thought pidgin was a renamed gaim...
<qball680> I see, thanks astro
<stunatra> GAIM is Pidgin because of AOL copyright issues.
<joeb3_> ere4si, gaim was renamed pidgin
<c0Ld> Probably not related to Ubuntu in any way, but since the last time I formatted something weird's been happening. My screen will automatically black outself out after 10 minutes or so like a screensaver, except it isn't -- it'll even do it in virtualboxes that don't even have an X server installed...I don't think it's my monitor's settings since it wouldn't be able to do it to a virtualbox (or would it?), but I can't think of anything else --
<c0Ld> it even happens when my screen saver is disabled entirely... very annoying when watching movies and such -- anyone know what might be causing it?
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, if you pastebin the entire output I'll take a look
<Imperium> http://www.b0g.org/wsnm/articles/Where+Is+Sara+Connor
<q_a_z_steve> stunatra, I can't seem to find pidgin there.
<ere4si> I saw what the bot said after ...:)
<q_a_z_steve> Distro ID not found?
<astro76> !ops | Imperium
<ubotu> Imperium: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<qball680> so if I update my Dapper to Fiesty I'll get Pidgin?
<CIS1987> astro76, I tried to run it in the terminal,it didn't work
<astro76> qball680, no Feisty is the last one with gaim
<CIS1987> the error is still there..
<qball680> gutsy then?
<qball680> gutsy then?
<FalandA> guys nobody use Nessus on ubuntu ?
<joeb3_> qball680, gutsy has pidgin
<nixternal> that was down right nasty
<astro76> CIS1987, what is the error?
<astro76> qball680, gutsy indeed
<osmosis> qball680: pidgin isnt till gutsy.  fiesty is still gaim
<ere4si> c0ld: have a look at your bios settings for timeouts or similar
<Ryan_> Whats up?
<q_a_z_steve> astro76, http://q_a_z_steve.pastebin.org/9183
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, oh that's all :(
<qball680> what did nixternal do?  what did I miss?
<q_a_z_steve> yeah
<q_a_z_steve> astro76, following http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-460324.html
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, ahh sorry, error getting the build-dep.... I would probably jsut try to compile pidgin with out that... and then try to figure missing deps from that output
<ere4si> all I saw nixternal do was post a crap link..
<Ryan_> I can't get my microphone to work >_>
<CIS1987> astro, "Cannot mount volume.  Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'."
<astro76> CIS1987, do all DVDs not work?
<q_a_z_steve> k, I'll be back to talk about ntfs readability for dapper.
<Bonster> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<CIS1987> I'm not sure, I only tried one
<astro76> CIS1987, what is it?
<Ziroda1> Hi all, am experiencing tearing with video playback using a Nvidia FX5500 and nvidia binary drivers. Occurs with compiz and metacity
<CIS1987> It's full of mp3 and pics and stuff
<CIS1987> but mp3's work on my machine now
<astro76> CIS1987, hmm not sure, but it's nothing you need dvd packages for anyway... people earlier must have assumed you meant dvd video
<Ziroda1> Anybody have any ideas?
<CIS1987> uh-huh
<q_a_z_steve> astro76, http://q_a_z_steve.pastebin.org/9184
<q_a_z_steve> I need some perl first?
<CIS1987> But ya see, I'm planning to switch to Linx completely so such problem must be solved now before I can fully count on Linux..
<CIS1987> Linux*
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, yes you need to find what package provides XML__Parser
<astro76> XML::Parser
<Zweisteine> Hi, I'm using Gutsy and having problems with the wireless connection (ndiswrapper - broadcomm card (native driver: bcm43xx)). It connects and works OK, but the following problems appear: Switching networks in NetworkManager sometimes results in NetworkManager hanging. Sometimes, resuming from standby also results in NM hanging (and lack of connection).
<q_a_z_steve> astro76, apt-get something???
<Zweisteine> Killing NetworkManager and restarting it solves the problems when they appear. What could I do?
<astro76> q_a_z_steve, I think libxml-perl
<musikgoat> anyone familiar with BIND can explain why after I installed it, I do not have a startup script in /etc/init.d/named ?
<astro76> musikgoat, /etc/init.d/bind9
<astro76> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=bind9&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<musikgoat> oh, so that starts named,  ok, thanks
<happosade> Do Kopete works on Konsole?
<astro76> Zweisteine, are you sure you need ndiswrapper with your card?
<musikgoat> astro76: any suggestions why it would fail on restart?  stopped ok.  I checked named-checkconf and that returned no errors
<TV-VCR> Hello, I am back
<TV-VCR> Very simple Q
<TV-VCR> Where is the synaptic package manager?
<astro76> musikgoat, no sorry, haven't messed with that in a long time
<musikgoat> thanks though
<astro76> TV-VCR, system > administration > synaptic package manager
<astro76> !synaptic | TV-VCR
<ubotu> TV-VCR: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<napster_joshiley> hello
<TV-VCR> Thanks much :)
<ere4si> TV_VCR: in he menu under system admin
<TV-VCR> I have found it! See yous later
<napster_joshiley> nebody dere
<q_a_z_steve> astro76, http://q_a_z_steve.pastebin.org/9185 what package do I need now?
<happosade> Hey, I really know, that this is wrong channel to ask, but good friend of mine have lost trash can in Windows XP, how to get it back to desktop (Yap, I have give Ubuntu 7.10 install disk)
<ehc> can someone help me with btnx?
<ere4si> happosade: is that an option when you right click the taskbar - and try #windows next time
<qball680> !compbiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compbiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<napster_joshiley> wow wat a mess
<qball680> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ere4si> !compiz
<qball680> I was close :)
<napster_joshiley> hmmm
<landslide> why is webmin not in ubuntu?
<landslide> is there a better alternative?
<astro76> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<astro76> not sure about alternatives
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ ls -l /home/detlef/;  ... drwxr-xr-x  4 detlef detlef 4096 2007-04-04 15:25 docs". Nautilus > Properties of docs > 'Access rights' differentiates between between 'Directory access' and 'File access'. What do theses two terms mean?
<PanzerMKZ> I was wondering about the webmin to
<astro76> bullgard4, they are saying that the permissin bits mean different things whether you are talking about a file or a directory
<qball680> so if I wanted to take a stab at installing compiz/beryl on my mess around 6.10 box, what/where would I start?
<astro76> bullgard4, for example x means execute file, but means list directory contents
<astro76> qball680, might be best to mess around installing 7.10 first ;)
<landslide> ok no worries
<qball680> sounds good
<qball680> I don't mind screwing things up, have a whole system for this
<astro76> qball680, that's what I would do, and you'll get compiz out of the box
<qball680> Ah
<qball680> I didn't know that
<astro76> it's default in gutsy (if your video card isn't on the blacklist)
<bullgard4> astro76: Did you notice that I was speaking about a well-defined directory? Its name is 'docs'. What file do you speak about?
<qball680> just picked up an 5200GT for Free
<qball680> will that work?
<astro76> bullgard4, in general for any file
<TV-VCR> hello again
<astro76> qball680, not sure really, even ones that are blacklisted you can still enable, there are just a few issues with video playback that you'd have to work around, AFAIK
<bullgard4> astro76: Could you please not speak in general but answer my specific question which I have put.
<TV-VCR> Does anyone know how to apply an emerald theme?
<Zweisteine> astro76, The native driver is unstable for me
<astro76> bullgard4, it's the same for any file/folder
<Happo> Hmmm. Howto copy all from old harddisk to new (I gonna buy 500gt :) Now only 20gt :D )
<astro76> Zweisteine, ok just making sure... I know the bcm4318 needs ndis for instance, but most others work fine without
<bazhang> Happo: replacing an internal drive or adding external one
<landslide> is there anything in ubuntu gnome like kate in kde?
<bullgard4> astro76: It is not "the same for any file/folder". You did not yet answer the question which I have put at the outset.
<Happo> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> landslide: gedit iirc
<bazhang> Happo: sorry--that was a question :}
<Happo> bazhang, so Go To Google? (GTG) :P
<astro76> landslide, gedit but it's not quite as "powerful" as kate
<bazhang> Happo: not at all--just curious about which you were choosing
<ma1> my wireless is not scaning for networks. how do i fix it ?
<bazhang> ma1: what is the card identified as eth1 wlan0
<ma1> mal:eth1
<bazhang> ma1:  sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<ma1> bazhang:i got this message "Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device"
<bazhang> ma1: perhaps that is a limitation of the device--can you pick up no access points? home network or roaming (ie starbucks etc)
<astro76> bullgard4, the gui is just giving you a nice interface to specify permissions for files or folders separately
<astro76> bullgard4, if you click properities on a folder, then the "file access" doesn't apply, unless you are also applying to subdirs/files
<rav1> is it possible me to run turbo c programs in gcc??especially those containing conio.h graphics.h...please help
<ma1> bazhand:no i cant even pick up my own. last time is was working fine
<Happo> Do kopw
<qball680> upgrading from Dapper to 7.04 now, is compiz in there??
<Happo> *Do kopete works on Konsole
<astro76> Happo, no, it's a gui program
<astro76> Happo, try irssi
<bullgard4> astro76: But I have called the gui for a specific folder, namely 'docs'. So what 'files' do you speak about?
<Happo> Is there any MSN software, what will works
<astro76> qball680, no 7.10, gutsy
<bazhang> ma1: try this sudo ifconfig eth1 essid networkname
<qball680> bummer :)
<Happo> astro76, Im on irssi now ;)
<Zweisteine> Happo, finch does too
<rav1> is it possible me to run turbo c programs in gcc??especially those containing conio.h graphics.h...please help
<astro76> bullgard4, then File Access should be --- if you clicked on a folder, but there is a checkbox at the bottom where you can apply to all subfiles/dirs
<bazhang> Happo: for irc kopete does work, there is also terminal (if you want the kde version) or xchat
<ma1> bazhang:now this "essid: Unknown host
<ma1> "
<EruditeH1rmit> hi, does anyone know what I need to get vive to work with flv videos?
<bazhang> Happo: err I mean Konversation sorry
<bazhang> ma1: you need to put in network name after essid
<astro76> Happo, ah you want a command line IM client.... don't know of any
<Happo> Yah
<ma1> bazhang:i did
<bullgard4> astro76: I will think about what you said. -- Thank you.
<astro76> bullgard4, no problem
<Happo> Another question (:P) Do KTorrent works on Konsole?
<madman91> hey guys
<mynameisbob> hi there. can anyone help me with my wired network problem. i'm getting an ip from router. i can ping my nic so i know it  works(also i'm dual booting with xp and internet works fine) i can also ping my gateway and ip.help!!
<bazhang> ma1: how about sudo dhclient eth1 or sudo dhcdbd eth1
<astro76> Happo, I'm assuming that's gui also, most KDE programs are... but you might try asking in #kubuntu
<astro76> Happo, the standard bittorrent client is console curses based
<bazhang> Happo: you want rtorrent
<Happo> Yah, I try
<astro76> mynameisbob, ok so what can't you do? ;)
<mynameisbob> can't connect to internet
<madman91> stupid question: I have a list of url's (all pictures) and want to download them all in one pass... I tried passing them to wget, but wget takes the first one and the shell interprets the next ones as commands
<mynameisbob> sorry should have mentioned that
<spdf> mynameisbob: Can you navigate to google via its IP? 64.233.161.104
<astro76> mynameisbob, ok so you can ping the gateway (your ISP gateway I presume?).. can't ping google.com?
<ma1> bazhang:it just give some stuff: last time the scaning was working it would scan and i would use.i reinstall is not working again
<astro76> mynameisbob, yes my next question... can you ping 64.233.161.104?
<bazhang> ma1: under gutsy? what chipset
<ma1> bazhang:yeah instal
<bazhang> ma1: pci card or usb
<ma1> bazhang:pci
<bazhang> ma1: what does lspci tell about the card (numbers after ID especially)
<misc--> hello, was wondering if someone can help with this. For some reason, my computer freezes (mouse and all) whenever I put a CD in the drive. Any ideas? It's gnome related or something because it doesn't crash if gnome is not running
<ma1> bazhang:i dont  understandd
<Happo> How that rtorrent works?
<Happo> :D
<mynameisbob> spdf: yes i can actually navigate to google via its ip
<Happo> is there any help-system
<bazhang> ma1: in the terminal type lspci and report what it says
<spdf> mynameisbob, sounds like a dns issue then
<astro76> mynameisbob, ok your dns server is down
<bazhang> Happo: rtorrent is best explained here: kmandla.wordpress.com
<mynameisbob> how do i fix that?
<sdrowkcab> hello
<astro76> mynameisbob, you could use opendns server... 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<bazhang> hi
<sdrowkcab> i have a problem with my macbook
<fairyeneried> hello people, i have a problem
<ma1> bazhang:something about  Broadcom
<sdrowkcab> when i scroll in firefox it goes back not up and down the page. how do i change this?
<bazhang> ma1: what is the number it gives after the ID? ie 750c:805d etc
<fairyeneried> i'm running in a gnome session, i tryied to start a KDE session, but KDE does not recognize any key pressed, and windows have no borders, i just can use the mouse :(
<fairyeneried> of course to logout
<FalandA> nobody use NESSUS ?
<fairyeneried> does KDE4 run without compiz?
<ma1> bazhang:02:03.0
<ehc> is there a way to make it so that when mouse button 6 and mouse button 7 are pressed at the same time it is registered as button 8?
<bazhang> ma1: what is the broadcomm--43xx?
<ma1> bazhang:``
<ma1> 11
<astro76> spdf, you don't want to do that
<bazhang> oops
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegeben; config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11853 mode 0644". But when I try to insert the file 'copy' in another directory (to copy it) Nautilus reports: "Error when copying. »smb://md...ben/config« could not be moved because you do not have the necessary access rights to read the object." But the rights are 0644! Can you explain this contradiction?
<roger21> hi, how do i display some funny stuff with compiz ?
<roger21> as the desktop box
<gaYloVerZ> haiiiii
<bazhang> ma1: here is a link to resolve this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<fairyeneried> can i run KDE4 in a computer with no compiz|beryl support?
<stdin> fairyeneried: yeah
<macd> fairyeneried, yes
<fairyeneried> i have a problem, and planning to delet KDE entirely of this machine for it
<St3v> Good morning all. Does anyone experience this problem?: when running World of Warcraft (which works like a charm) and i switch desktop (with the rotation cube to a browser for instance) the game just disappears from its desktop and is also not in the taskbar anymore. The game is active though, i can still hear the sound go further. I just can't get it back/up again.
<fairyeneried> KDE has no window borders
<spdf> O.O
<fairyeneried> i can use windows in thsi way
<stdin> fairyeneried: you install with the apt-get line it gave on the announcement?
<fairyeneried> excuse me, i can't use windows in this way
<macd> fairyeneried, sounds like kde didnt get properly isntalled, or X hasnt been restarted wince.
<spdf> Definiteiyl didn't mean to do that, lol
<fairyeneried> macd: but now i'm in gnome and all is working fine
<macd> fairyeneried, being in gnome doesnt mean anything for what KDE is doing
<fairyeneried> let me check which KDE packages i have now
<macd> fairyeneried, how did you install it?
<fairyeneried> i installed the package kdebase
<fairyeneried> from synaptic
<astro76> fairyeneried, you might be better served with kubuntu-desktop package
<stdin> fairyeneried: kdebase, kde4base or kdebase-kde4 ?
<macd> fairyeneried, kubuntu-desktop would be alot better.
<astro76> fyi
<macd> fairyeneried,  yeah, what astro76 said
<fairyeneried> no just kdebase
<stdin> fairyeneried: you said you wanted to run kde4, that's the kde3 package
<fairyeneried> no, kubuntu-desktop install a lot of things i don't use, i prefer gnome, but i need some KDE programs working well
<ma1> bazhang:thank you. but i found what was the problem:-*
<ma1> :-*
<bazhang> ma1: what was it?
<fairyeneried> stdin: i was thinking in deleting kde3 and turning into kde4 instead
<fairyeneried> maybe kde-core is a better alternative to kde-desktop?
<astro76> fairyeneried, do you want to run the kde programs from within gnome?
<stdin> fairyeneried: well kde4 isn't totally useful yet, stick to running kde application in gnome
<astro76> fairyeneried, and if so, why not just install and let apt install the dependencies?
<qball680> at the risk of sounding like a complete moron, I was unaware that W.O.W. or other higher end 3d apps could run under linux. What/how is this done and is it viable??
<fairyeneried> i want to use programs like amarok and konversation
<astro76> !wow | qball680
<ubotu> qball680: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<fairyeneried> but people here needs scim for chinese and japanese
<stdin> fairyeneried: those run in gnome too
<fairyeneried> and kde programs are ignoring dead keys
<stdin> fairyeneried: just install the package and start the applications
<astro76> fairyeneried, you can just install amarok and konversation through apt-get, you don't have to worry about kde dependencies
<fairyeneried> gnome programs are running good, but kde not
<DarKnesS_WolF> i'm using feisty everything was perfect till last night . turn off the machine and on again and the gnome is not working just a blanl screen and seems it is a knowen bug any fix ?
<fairyeneried> i'm using konversation not
<astro76> qball680, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<fairyeneried> pardon, i'm using konversation now
<fairyeneried> look my problem i want to say dad in spanish pap´a
<fairyeneried> hey, what is happening to accents? just kde ignoring dead keys
<simon__> when i run compiz< fusion i have no window borders ...any one help ...?
<fairyeneried> amarok, kate, konqueror has the same problem, i know just aMSN had this problem before but KDE in feisty worked well :(
<boris_> does ubuntu have any screenlets-manager ? i cant find it !
<Happo> hmmm, how to select place, where rtorrent download files?
<simon__> called desklets
<simon__> desklets
<fairyeneried> simon__: your card is not well configured and by now you don't have support for compiz, configure your machine before using those effects is just what i can tell you
<fairyeneried> ok, back tyo my problem, i tried to enter KDE to check what is happening in this system, and not only accents are bad, all the keyboard is ignored
<fairyeneried> maybe is related to the no borders problem i have under KDE too
<DarKnesS_WolF> ah fixed it was mess configured in /etc/hosts !
<Happo> Heh, do rtorrent have DHT/PEX?
<FalandA> nobody use NESSUS ?
<fairyeneried> so, did you mean installing KDE4 is not a good idea if i just want to run KDE programs under gnome?
<qball680> wine: impressive!
<ehc> how can I have xbindkeys onily execute a command when two mouse buttons are pressed rather than only one?>
<sijmes> my card was configured right for a while only i ran an update from ubuntu which included a new nvidia driver and thats when my borders disapeared
<prologic> Hey all, I'm using compiz fusion with ezoom (I'm vision impaired). Fonts are rendering really badly when zoomed in. Is tehre any way to resolve this ?
<xen_caapn> can someone read this and tell me where the directions are? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work i'm trying to get my function keys to work on my thinkpad
<prologic> Also does text cursor tracking work in ezoom ?
<fairyeneried> o please give me a little help
<cizarr> any clue why gutsy keep stuck/hangs on "configuring apt" when installing it?
<bazhang> fairyeneried: probably not at this time
<sijmes> anyone got an iphone running with a music ap ...?
<fairyeneried> :( bububu
<bazhang> heh
<xen_caapn> sijmes , it is possible with rhythmbox. i saw a thread where someone used gtkpod to do it
<xen_caapn> let me see if i can find it
<arun_> hello.. how do i move a folder into another folder using the terminal
<TV-VCR> I have a problem
<sijmes> ok thanks ill have a go
<fairyeneried> arun_: mv
<TV-VCR> Do you know how to get arid of those lines?
<arun_> mv /path/to/1 /path/to/2/
<TV-VCR> With compiz-fusion
<arun_> is that correct
<xen_caapn> sijmes : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<cizarr> any clue why gutsy keep stuck/hangs on "configuring apt" when installing it?
<arun_> fairyeneried?
<oneeyedelf1> is there a simple way to setup smb sharing?
<TV-VCR> They look like the vista effect?
<fairyeneried> arun_: use mv to move files or folders
<fairyeneried> mv object destination/
<arun_> fairyeneried: i know that, what's the syntax
<sijmes> thanks for that
<arun_> fairyeneried: so is the syntax i posted correct? mv /path/to/1/ /path/to/2/
<fairyeneried> mv is also useful for renaming elements mv oldname newname
<TV-VCR> Hello?
<fairyeneried> i think the key is the trailing slash
<bazhang> TV-VCR: not sure what the 'vista effect' is you speak of
<fairyeneried> you want to place folder 1 inside folder in /path/to/2/
<TV-VCR> Let me try to find a pic of it
<fairyeneried> then the safe way is first move closer to this folder and then move it
<fairyeneried> you have /path1tofolder1/folder1/ then do
<fairyeneried> cd /path1tofolder1
<fairyeneried> then mv folder1 /pathtofolder2/folder2/
<fairyeneried> and the result is /pathtofolder2/folder2/folder1/contentoffolder1
<TV-VCR> aha
<TV-VCR> bazhang: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7738/linesjv6.jpg
<TV-VCR> See those lines?
<TV-VCR> Err... streaks shooting out from the window?
<buttercups> cizarr, try disconnecting your internet, see if it continues with the installation
<bazhang> TV-VCR: yeah, but not sure what you want to do--get that effect in compiz-fusion?
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegeben; config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11853 mode 0644". But when I try to insert the file 'copy' in another directory (to copy it) Nautilus reports: "Error when copying. »smb://md...ben/config« could not be moved because you do not have the necessary access rights to read the object." But the rights are 0644! Can you explain this contradiction?
<TV-VCR> bazhang: No, I want to get arid of it
<bazhang> TV-VCR: have you tried quitting and restarting compiz?
<TV-VCR> bazhang: Why?
<TV-VCR> bazhang: I just want to turn it off, that effect
<bazhang> TV-VCR: err have you tried quitting and restarting? that may do it, if not you may have fiddle with the plugins--may be a conflict
<Jordan_U> Is there any way to connect to an iTunes 7 daap share?
<cizarr> any clue why gutsy keep stuck/hangs on "configuring apt" when installing it?
<TV-VCR> bazhang: Which option do I adjust or uncheck to turn it off?
<TV-VCR> I haven't really done anything. Restarting it would do me no good. I'd be spinning my wheels
<bazhang> TV-VCR: not restarting, quitting compiz and restarting compiz, ie not your computer
<TV-VCR> I know!!
<TV-VCR> Sorry
<TV-VCR> That would not do anything, I have changed no options, it would be the same when I started it back up
<bazhang> TV-VCR: try alt-f2 metacity --replace, followed by alt-f2 compiz --replace do you have emerald installed?
<TV-VCR> bazhang, I have it all installed
<bazhang> TV-VCR: then after the alt-f2 compiz --replace, again alt-f2 emerald --replace
<TV-VCR> You mean go into the terminal?
<bazhang> TV-VCR: the alt-f2 should bring up a gui window that allows you to run those commands
<TV-VCR> So I just type into the window, "--replace"?
<joseph> how do i add widgets to gnome desktop?
<ankur> i
<bazhang> TV-VCR: uhh, yes, but preceded by the metacity, compiz, emerald, each time
<dinop007> hi i need help with sancho
<ankur> i cant use putty from my debian box?
<ankur> i need help
<TV-VCR> Error message
<dinop007> no one here -.-
<TV-VCR> "Could not open location 'file:///--replace'"
<dinop007> someone can help me with sancho?
<bazhang> TV-VCR: alt-f2 brings up the run command gui window?
<TV-VCR> Yeah
<TV-VCR> Er, "Run Application"
<TV-VCR> This is Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon
<bazhang> TV-VCR: ok--then to quit compiz type compiz --replace
<astro76> bazhang, he said compiz --replace, not just --replace
<bazhang> err metacity -replace
<bazhang> err metacity --replace ugh
<bazhang> astro76: cheers, thanks
<cizarr> any clue why gutsy keep stuck/hangs on "configuring apt" when installing it?
<Centaur5> cizarr: Did you click the little arrow to expand the console if it's waiting for input?
<TV-VCR> bazhang: that just f***ed up everything!!!!
<astro76> bazhang, and I meant TV-VCR .. sorry ;)
<TV-VCR> I can't exit the window!
<bazhang> TV-VCR: trying to help out here--please show a bit of patience
<TV-VCR> I'm stuck! Half the GUI is gone!!!
<astro76> TV-VCR, worse comes to worse you can restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<TV-VCR> I'm being patient, I'm just furious this happened. How do I fix this?
<bazhang> astro76: I guessed as much :}
<TV-VCR> I'm trapped in chatzilla
<bazhang> TV-VCR: control alt backspace will put you back in the log in window--care to continue?
<Les_Caesars> I use regular old ubuntu, but I use kopete as my instant messenger because it supports webcam. When I click on a hyperlink, it opens konqueror, which I do not want. How do I make it instead open up firefox?
<TV-VCR> bazhang, last time I did that the whole system rebooted
<TV-VCR> I don't want to lose everything I just did within the past 2 hours on a force shutdown
<Taco> When I upgraded my laptop to Gutsy, I lost all sound.  AlsaMixer looks fine, but not a peep comes out.   Has anyone else run into this problem, and perhaps fixed it?
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: You can always hit ctrl+alt+f1 and login to the console and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<ankur> i cant use putty from lan. I m under a proxy server.I need to connect to another server.what kind of problem is that?
<astro76> ankur, what part of this involves Ubuntu?
<astro76> Les_Caesars, no way to set browser in kopete?
<astro76> Les_Caesars, if not you might have to change kde default browser
<Les_Caesars> astro76: how would I do that in gnome?
<ankur> from where i get information?
<astro76> Les_Caesars,you can install kcontrol
<Les_Caesars> astro76: Ah! I have kcontrol already. I'll check that out.
<astro76> ankur, debian?
<ankur> yes
<astro76> ankur, #debian ? ;)
<ss_> Hi folks using Kubuntu 7.10 and Xp dual boot, converted my partitions to NTFS from FAT32 now what changes I have to make in /etc/fstab to enable linux to read and write partitoins?
<ankur> ok thanks
<Les_Caesars> what's the percent-sign-letter code that usually goes with browsers?
<Les_Caesars> like "firefox %s" or whatever it is
<_blitz_> the sound quality in ubuntu is very poor.any tips?
<ankur> astro76: i need a free copy of ubuntu cd? how i can get it?
<ere4si> ss_: see your thread in the forums :)
<astro76> ss_, here's my line: UUID=xxxxxxx /media/windows  ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<astro76> !shipit | ankur
<ubotu> ankur: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<ss_> thanks
<Slart> ankur: or you could just download it and burn it yourself
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegeben; config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11853 mode 0644". Wenn ich aber die Datei 'config' in ein anderes Verzeichnis kopieren will meckert Nautilus: ""Error when copying.»smb://md...ben/config« could not be moved because you do not have the necessary  access rights to read the object." Die Zugriffsrechte sind aber 0644. Wer kann den Widerspruch erklären?
<Slart> !de | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ankur> thanks all
<TV-VCR> Damn it!!
<_blitz_> the sound quality in ubuntu is very poor.any tips?
<astro76> !sound | _blitz_
<ubotu> _blitz_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TV-VCR> Next time give me a suggestion that actually FIXES the problem, not make my computer restart!
<TV-VCR> Jerk!
<astro76> !atitude | TV-VCR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> _blitz_: be more specific.. what sound? playing mp3? watching dvds? what soundcard do you have?
<bullgard4> Slart: Instead of playing a pliceman I'd rather appreciate that you answer the question put at 10:05 h.
<astro76> !attitude | TV-VCR
<ubotu> TV-VCR: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> TV-VCR: we are volunteers here. that won't help things
<astro76> bullgard4, this channel is english only, your question was in german
<TV-VCR> Well bazhang, read up a little more on the subject
<Slart> bullgard4: I'm not being a jerk.. I didn't understand a word of the question.. figured you have better luck in a german-speaking channel
<bullgard4> astro76: Do not lie, please. The question I put was in English.
<TV-VCR> That gave me a bloody heart-attack
<astro76> bullgard4, do not falsely accuse people, your question was clearly half in german
<ss_> Is Ubuntu 7.10 not support NTFS read write by default?
<_blitz_> Slart playing mp3s and all those things.the card is inbuilt intel(realtek high definition audio).i get better sound quality in XP
<Les_Caesars> thanks astro76 it works now.
<TV-VCR> Now could someone please tell me how to turn off this GUI feature correctly?
<bazhang> TV-VCR: perhaps you should seek answers at ubuntuforums.org, or ask someone else help you
<Slart> bullgard4: ah.. didn't see the first one.. only read the german part
<TV-VCR> bazhang I already asked there
<TV-VCR> Waiting for a response
<bazhang> hmm
<kepahe> hi there
<kepahe> can anybody help
<dead> hi i just upgrade my kernel and computer died ? power on and nothing on monitor no bios nothing OFF i ryed clear bios , same! isit possible that MB ded ?
<kepahe> every time i try to install the emeral
<_blitz_> Slart::: playing mp3s and all those things.the card is inbuilt intel(realtek high definition audio).i get better sound quality in XP
<kepahe> i got this message "Depends: libemeraldengine0 but it is not going to be installed
<kepahe>  Depends: libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable"
<Slart> bullgard4: still can't answer your question.. sorry
<astro76> TV-VCR, what feture?
<musikgoat> dead: psu mobo or cpu probly
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: You can load the desktop background and panels right?
<TV-VCR> The streaks coming out from the windows
<TV-VCR> It appears to be part of the shadows
<musikgoat> dead: try clearing your cmos
<bazhang> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7738/linesjv6.jpg
<Slart> _blitz_: hmm.. I get the opposite with my built-in soundcard.. in xp I get low volume static, with ubuntu it's nice and quiet... could be lots of things.. I don't have any good solutions..
<dead> Centaur5: light on MB is on , fans works hd work ! and i tryed to clean cmos and with new battery ?
<TV-VCR> ty bazhang
<TV-VCR> Imageshack isn't wanting to load :/
<bazhang> np
<TV-VCR> ^ but that is what I am talking about
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: so can you access the system menu on the top panel?
<TV-VCR> Yes
<Magnikor> bonjour
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: can you go to preferences -> appearance and load that application?
<TV-VCR> It brings me back to compiz config
<TV-VCR> Which option should I uncheck/adjust?
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: does it give you the option to have none?
<TV-VCR> Yeah, but then my desktop will be lame
<TV-VCR> I just wanted to turn off those streak effects
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: what level of effects did you try to enable?
<TV-VCR> Custom
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: okay, go to none then start over with custom
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: just don't enable that streak feature again
<TV-VCR> Ok, I sent it to none
<_blitz_> all my chatting programs refuses to connect to internet in ubuntu.its ok in XP
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: I also recommend not enabling the fire feature cause I've had problems with that.
<TV-VCR> k
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: all better?
<TV-VCR> not yet
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: do a log out and log back in then
<TV-VCR> no no, I haven;t figured it out yet!
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: did it not accept the "none" setting?
<_blitz_> all my chatting programs refuses to connect to internet in ubuntu.its ok in XP
<TV-VCR> It did
<Magnikor> hello, i am french, sorry for my language :s
<bazhang> hi Magnikor
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: okay, should be set then
<ankur_> astro76: the page doexnot open
<Magnikor> i have a problem when i want install murrine (=> configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile murrine )
<[NikO]> Magnikor, you could join  #ubuntu-fr
<Magnikor> ( hi bazhang )
<Magnikor> hum, ok, sorry
<astro76> ankur_, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ works fine here
<Magnikor> have a nice day ;)
<Magnikor> bye
<bazhang> :} bye
<ankur_> yes astro i brouse it but pase doesnot open
<astro76> ankur_, call your ISP
<astro76> ankur_, or just wait
<parsi> hi ubuntu guys
<raff0z_> ciao
<raff0z_> ho bisogno di aiuto per wine
<dompy> #ubuntu
<raff0z_> c è qlk1?
<parsi> i just got ubuntu live cd
<astro76> !it | raff0z_
<ubotu> raff0z_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<parsi> i wanna install it
<dompy> #indonesia
<parsi> i have 2 hard dist
<ankur_> i think so
<TV-VCR> AHA!
<ankur_> the same problen occure when i want to connect another server via putty
<TV-VCR> The reason for the lines is the reflection option
<bazhang> hmm
<Centaur5> TV-VCR: good deal, glad you figured it out  :)
<TV-VCR> :D
<parsi> hey
<TV-VCR> thanks
<astro76> ankur_, you said you were using debian, ask in #debian
<Centaur5> no prob
<parsi> i installed opensuse 10.3 on second hard dist
<ankur_> ok
<parsi> has ubuntu a gui environment for installation?
<bazhang> parsi: yes
<parsi> like opensuse?
<bazhang> parsi: the livecd?
<parsi> does it ask me where to install?
<parsi> yes
<bazhang> parsi: yes then it does though better imo than suse :}
<parsi> there is a dvd version of ubuntu, what is it?
<bazhang> parsi: yes there is a dvd version
<astro76> parsi, there is a dvd image which includes more packages (for people with slow internet) and also alternate and server installers
<TV-VCR> Anyone know how to do a complete 3d view of the cube?
<TV-VCR> I can see it when moving windows from side to side, but I wanna see it in full 3d :p
<parsi> can i install live cd then install packages from dvd?
<bazhang> TV-VCR: certainly, some may know
<astro76> parsi, sure
<bazhang> parsi: certainly
<El_Burro> TV-VCR: one sec i can do it, ill have a look for you
<parsi> good
<chazco> Anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<parsi> my problem in suse was that, i could not connect to the intenet, and 3d effect was disabled
<parsi> but here all is ok
<dood77> can anyone give me some help with a new partition gutsy wont let me access?
<parsi> hey
<dood77> hi...?
<TV-VCR> El Burro, can't do PM
<parsi> there is an "install" icon on desktop, do i must click it for installing?
<TV-VCR> But, yes
<TV-VCR> to your Q, anyway
<El_Burro> ah, k
<bazhang> chazco: perhaps an issue with the page being non standards compliant?
<bazhang> parsi: yes that would do it
<chazco> I considered that, but it works on 7.04 and everything else i've tried
<parsi> ubuntu is amazing!
<parsi> wooow!
<El_Burro> TV-VCR, in the rotate cube options one of the actions is "initiate" i have my middle mouse button set
<bazhang> hehe
<parsi> now i'm connecting my ipod..
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegeben; config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11853 mode 0644". But when I try to insert the file 'copy' in another directory (to copy it) Nautilus reports: "Error when copying. »smb://md...ben/config« could not be moved because you do not have the necessary access rights to read the object." But the rights are 0644. Can you explain this contradiction?
<parsi> does is support windows format ipod?
<TV-VCR> El Burro, where is that option?
<bazhang> parsi: as in iTunes?
<dood77> ...can anyone help me? in a private chat possibly?
<parsi> hm...something like that
<dood77> (seems cluttered in here)
<bazhang> dood77: what is your issue?
<Centaur5> dood77: haha, try being here earlier in the day
<dood77> new partition gutsy wont let me access
<bazhang> heh
<El_Burro> TV-VCR, System, Preferences, Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<bazhang> parsi: no iTunes support under linux afaik
<TV-VCR> ty
<parsi> i now, but something that let me to add and remove songs to ipod
<nessmuk> I was given two laptop drives....30GToshiba  and 80G Western Digital but Ubuntu and Xubuntu say they don't have the drivers for these. Never seen this part of the install before....where do I find the drivers for these hd's?
<parsi> ...
<TV-VCR> Aha
<TV-VCR> What's the windows key called?
<bazhang> parsi: not sure about the strictly gnome option, but amarok does have that iirc
<dood77> i carved some space out of an ntfs partition and made an ext3, and i'm confused about mounting in console, it gives me errors when i try. i can double click the volume in computer and it mounts, but it wont let me write to it
<TV-VCR> I want that to create the 3d view
<parsi> ok
<bazhang> TV-VCR: super
<TV-VCR> ty
<bazhang> np
<TV-VCR> Not working :S
<TV-VCR> I finish typing it, and then it just goes back to "none"
<Ayabara> I'm having some sound issues. I have an ASUS F3Sc with Intel HD Audio, and when I turn all my volume/level controls to the top, the sound is at an ok level for watching a movie. I have run the alsa-sound-collector script, and the output is here: http://pastebin.ca/795652. Someone care to take a look?
<parsi> another important question: do i must type some command every time to connect to the internet?
<chazco> I have Vista installed on my laptop... I want Ubuntu but since it doesnt fully work i'm going to need to duel boot... Does the installer support resizing Vistas partitions and will there be any issues?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ayabara, Realtek chipset? And did you recompile anything tog et the sound?
<bazhang> parsi: via ethernet or wirelessly
<dood77> bazhang: did you read my problem? can you help?
<parsi> ethernet
<ankur_> i need a graphical c++ compiler for my debian box
<Centaur5> ankur_: I like Geany
<bazhang> dood77: what is the format? ext3 ntfs fat32 other?
<dood77> ext3
<Ayabara> Learning-Ubuntu: Realtek ALC660-VD, and I did not recompile anything. Had sound after the install, just very low
<bazhang> ankur_:  best ask in #debian
<zerok> does anyone of you perhaps know why ubuntu and debian for that matter are stock with dante 1.1.18?
<TV-VCR> It won't let me select the super key :(
<ankur_> <Centaur5> is Geany in graphical mod or text mod?
<El_Burro> TV-VCR, try changing it in the "viewport switcher" options
<stupidape> Greets.
<TV-VCR> Where is that?
<dood77> TV-VCR compizfusion? just type in <Super> manually
<TV-VCR> dood: don't work
<parsi> bazhang: ethernet
<Centaur5> ankur_: It's graphical, I read Eclipse is popular but it was too bloaded for what I wanted.
<stupidape> what is your keyboard profile?
<stupidape> must 104key+
<dood77> TV-VCR: possibly another binding is using the same combination?
<bazhang> parsi: unless you have an exotic ethernet card, then no
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ayabara, First yuo would chck if everythign enabled and set up to max in your volume control. AQfter that I would check out the IntelHDA thread on the Ubuntu community for troubleshooting steps
<TV-VCR> dood: How can I find out which one?
<El_Burro> TV-VCR, under "Initiate Plugin Action"
<parsi> ok!
<TV-VCR> Where is that?
<bazhang> TV-VCR: keybindings
<parsi> no...i click "install" icon...wow!
<dood77> TV-VCR: it should tell you unless its in the same plugin, where you could just look
<Ayabara> Learning-Ubuntu: First step is already done. I checked the thread, but did not find much about low volume, so I thought I'd check here.
<parsi> bye for now, thanks for helps bazhang.
<ankur_> i need a graphical c++ compile for ubuntu?
<Ayabara> Learning-Ubuntu: I'll take another look at it and post a thread in the forum
<bazhang> parsi: no worries :}
<bazhang> ankur_: not debian :}
<dood77> bazhang: i made a new ext3 out of some empty space on an ntfs, and i don't know if i mounted it correctly because i cant write to it
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ayabara, IO have the same issue though I can hear very nicely at max and the volume is muted at 75%
<bazhang> dood77: what are the permissions on the partition?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ayabara, Youre lucky to get sound, I didnt have it and had to recomile with new alsa files to get mines working . Well the line in actually.
<El_Burro> TV-VCR, its one of the uther groups of options in the "advanced desktop effects setting" in the "Viewport Switcher" tab
<astro76> ankur_, kdevelop or anjuta
<dood77> bazhang: it wont let me change any, they all say unknown group and just read
<Ayabara> Learning-Ubuntu: ok. I do get "enough" sound, but it bothers me that it is 1/4 of what it is in windows :-)
<TV-VCR> I found it and fixed it, yay :)
<El_Burro> TV-VCR, superb
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ayabara, You could try the threads out but if it is working Id recommend staying away from it.
<Ayabara> Ayabara: ok. just a forum post to see if someone has a solution then. thanks for the input
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ayabara, Np hope it works
<pegasos> Heya. How could I password-protect a folder so that it can't be accessed even by me without inserting a password.
<dood77> bazhang: still there? :s
<bazhang> yeah dood77 still trying to find an answer :}
<corinth> I have some nice icons, and I want to set some of them as default. For example, I have an icon that I want to be the default for all regular folders in nautilus. How do I do this?
<dood77> k ty
<dood77> bazhang:i didn'
<dood77> oops
<dood77> bazhang: i didn't mount with the terminal, i double clicked on the Volume: under computer, and it mounted as /media/disk-1
<snig> I'm about to migrate from Windows XP to Ubuntu. How do I import my mail, contacts and calendar from Outlook 2003 to Evolution?
<ni_kk> hi to all! i have a problem with compiz :|...i set it to be enabled from desktop preferences, but when I restart my pc this setting it's been lost and compiz is disabled..so?
<dood77> snig: Evolution says it can import a .csv from outlook
<ankur_> what is the best password generator in ubuntu?
<snig> dood77, thanks I will try that
<Learning-Ubuntu> If Im correct I thought that Evolution support psts. I might need to check this though
<bazhang> dood77: I'm a newb at this too so take with a grain of salt--but from ubuntuforums got this: sudo chown -R username /location
<dood77> bazhang: ty i will try that...
<bazhang> fingers crossed :}
<chazco> Is it possible to duel boot 7.04 and 7.10? Any problems likly?
<dood77> bazhang: thanks! it worked!
<bazhang> dood77: phew.. :}
<hexd> is it possible to get paltalk to run in wine?  I have tried but it never works
<TV-VCR> Anyone know how to install a custom mouse theme in ubuntu?
<hexd> !paltalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paltalk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TV-VCR> :/
<pegasos> Does anyone know how I could protect a folder so that it requires password when trying to access it?
<ethanmarcus> i'm looking for an application that will manage my WIFI users (authentication, management, accounting) can anyone suggest?
<TV-VCR> :(
<mboman> pegasos, look into something like TrueCrypt
 * rosewater hi
<rosewater> how to reset alsamixer settings?
<pegasos> mboman: Yes, I guess I'll go for that next if I don't find a better solution but that isn't quite what I am looking for. The optimal situation would be that it looks just like a regular folder among other but when you click it, password is asked and then you can access it normally...
<Ayabara> Learning-Ubuntu: found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto. maybe relevant for you too
<buttercups> pegasos, crypt keeper or crypt manager come to mind
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ayabara, Thats the thread I meant. Thats how I got sound too :D
<mboman> pegasos, not that I am aware of. Besides, a quick bootup from alternative media bypasses all that anyway
<buttercups> pegasos, hard to hide from root without encryption
<gordonjcp> hi folks
<pegasos> Okay. Thanks anyways. :) I guess encrypting it is, then
<gordonjcp> I've spotted a massive showstopper problem with the Ubuntu website; where's the best place to report it
<gordonjcp> ?
<bjames> how do I get ubuntu 7.10 to detect that I've just plugged in a USB drive and mount it?
<saftle> hey just have a quick question regarding the new ATI driver 7-11. I am currently using 8.42.3 and I am able to use compiz-fusion perfectly, however very slow and glitchy 3D acceleration. Has this issue been resolved in this new driver? And if not, is there a way to get it working with my current driver? thx.
<dskid807> Help. I keep getting this error: Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<dskid807> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<bjames> I had that once
<bjames> dskid807: I reinstalled to fix the problem
<dskid807> how did you fix it?
<bjames> nobody could help me
<bjames> sorry :(
<dskid807> well, Ihve everything on my external drive so it's easy
<bjames> does anyone know how I can automount a USB drive?
<dskid807> kde or gnome?
<gordonjcp> the download page on the Ubuntu website seems to be broken
<bjames> gnome
<gordonjcp> unless they've stopped providing powerpc support in Gutsy
<dskid807> it should mount automatically
<buttercups> saftle, Its a known problem, waiting for new releases is really all one can do with a proprietary driver
<bjames> it doesn't seem to
<bjames> however when I removed it it did warn me about unsafe removal
<dskid807> click places then computer it refreshes
<bjames> however no drive icon appeared on the desktop or in "my computer"
<bjames> it wasn't shown there
<dskid807> hmm, It could b corrupt
<dskid807> try another usb port
<dskid807> because my laptop works with usb drives on 2 but not on the 3rd yet scanners etc. do
<bjames> tried all the usb ports
<bjames> it mounts fine in windows
<dskid807> hmm, try xfce
<hexd> bjames, when u mount it , does it show in /media/ ?
<bjames> lol
<bjames> it doesn't automount
<bjames> this is the problem
<Sharpie> i'm trying to backup my firefox profile with rsync and i set "-r" for it to recurse but it still doesn't backup files inside directories in there
<dskid807> reboot?
<bjames> I'll try that
<bjames> brb
<dskid807> ok
<The-Compiler> Hi
<grzechx> halo
<Jordan_U> !hi | The-Compiler
<ubotu> The-Compiler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<The-Compiler> Jordan_U: You need a bot to say hello to me :D
<Jordan_U> The-Compiler, Direct interaction is too hard :)
<grzechx> cześć
<dskid807> ha, true
<Sharpie> ok, when i run my backup script manually it works but when the cron runs it, it doesn't backup files inside directories =\
<timothe> so.... who's good with sound issues? :P
<tevfik> hi i install apache+mysql+php. But when i call php files on browser. it doesnt compile. directly download that file.
<urchin> hi all, got a problem with network-manager: my WPA password isn't saved after a reboot.
<timothe> I'm pretty sure this isn't the time of night to be looking for help... haha
<urchin> it's 11:55 AM here :)
<Learning-Ubuntu> timothe, You might as well ask the question...
<timothe> might as well
<_Lucretia_> I'm trying to build a boot floppy.img under feisty (not for feisty for my own i386 kernel for qemu), I've tried the i386 grub that comes with amd64 ubu but that complains about not being able to find a file when doing a device map. if I recompile a i386 version (and copy over the i386 stages from a precompiled tar) it seg faults and doesn't give me a core dump. I tried to compile it in i386 chroot and cross compilers for 4.1 and 4.2.2
<boris_> hi
<janerik> Need help with a Lexmark x2580 all in one printer. It does not work. Have gutsy
<timothe> I've been having some weird sound issues... initially I've only gotten a couple of programs to actually play music, while others will either refuse to play or act like they are playing but make no sound.
<boris_> it seems like hendrik kaju website is down so i cant download screenlets-manager . does anyone have idea where i can get it ?
<boyet> hello evrybody do you have available help for my gibbon regarding the usb in virtualbox?
<Learning-Ubuntu> boris_, I havent been able to run updates based on the site either
<timothe> I kind of assumed it was a configuration thing, but I had been running foobar2k on Wine, and it seems to have spontaneously stopped working as well, so I figured now might be a good time to figure out a bit more about how the sound system in ubuntu works
<boris_> Learning-Ubuntu : do you know where i can get screenlets manager ?
<DjDarkman> hello is there a way to put back feisty`s power management to gutsy?
<Learning-Ubuntu> boyet, There is a thread about usb problems in ubuntuforums.org as far as i recall
<boyet> is there a ch for virtualbox rather becoz its there problem for my gibbon
<DjDarkman> boyet: in english?
<_Lucretia_> anybody?
<boris_>  it seems like hendrik kaju website is down so i cant download screenlets-manager . does anyone have idea where i can get it ?
<boyet> sorry, maybe i need an irc channel for virtualbox becoz its there concern for my usb problem
<hexd> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Learning-Ubuntu> boyet, Are you using xp on ubuntu?
<boyet> ubuntugibbon
<hexd> they got a wiki
<boyet> using the oh yahhh i forgot sorry guys for the virtualbox....well may i ask another question?
<_Lucretia_> grub_putstr out of bounds
<Parsi> hi again
<boyet> can i use ubuntu dapper as my internet cafe server?
<Learning-Ubuntu> boyet, http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747
<Parsi> there is a problem in firefox
<Parsi> it don't shows unicode-characters correctly
<Parsi> can i install tahoma font for firefox?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Parsi, If I recall firefox has a plugin for that
<gordonjcp> !fonts | Parsi
<ubotu> Parsi: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Parsi> what is it?
<gordonjcp> Parsi: there you go, I believe it's in msttcorefonts
<boyet> i want Ubuntu as my internet cafe server for a 10unit pc
<chazco> Anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<Sharpie> when i run my backup script manually it works but when crontab does, it doesn't backup files inside dirs. any suggestions?
<secret901> I just accidentally deleted something from my list of startup programs.  Can somebody help me re-add it?
<secret901> I think it's the Beryl manager
<monsterfisk> how can i get my resolution up to 1600 * 1280 in 7.10?
<MinusSeven> Hello. I'm trying to tar up my home folder, but its not inclduing the hidden folders and files. Is there a way to make it include the hidden folders and files?
<secret901> what is the name of the file that stores information about my session preferences?
<vcool> hi all
<monsterfisk> how can i get my resolution up to 1680x1050? i have 7.10
<vcool> what is the different between Xen and VirtualBox ?
<chazco> Anyone know how i can make my Gusty pc act as a network access point via bluetooth?
<_Lucretia_> I'm trying to build a boot floppy.img under feisty (not for feisty for my own i386 kernel for qemu), I've tried the i386 grub that comes with amd64 ubu but that complains about not being able to find a file when doing a device map. if I recompile a i386 version (and copy over the i386 stages from a precompiled tar) it seg faults and doesn't give me a core dump. I tried to compile it in i386 chroot and cross compilers for 4.1 and 4.2.2. Can anyone
<_Lucretia_>  help me?
<waterpie> hi all
<chazco> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vcool> !Xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<waterpie> where can I see the difference of a new version of an a app that was upgraded from adept?
<ne2k-pci> _Lucretia_: i don't know much about cross compiling, but does it have to be a boot floppy? qemu can also read kernel and initrd directly from filesystem
<vcool> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<_Lucretia_> ne2k-pci: it's not a linux kernel, it's my own
<ne2k-pci> _Lucretia_: i see
<_Lucretia_> and it's multiboot so it needs grub
<boyet> well anybody knows the possibilities of using the ubuntu as internet cafe server?
<gordonjcp> boyet: should work
<ne2k-pci> _Lucretia_: maybe you can get a floppy image with grub already installed
<_Lucretia_> ne2k-pci: I really need to build it from scratch, the thing is, it's just not working for some reason
<snig> Can you help a newbie to choose between Wine/VirtualBox/KVM/Other software in order to run Windows under Ubuntu? I don't know which one is best...
<_Lucretia_> and I've used this version before on other linux's - even the same version that's on here
<_Lucretia_> so god knows why it doesn't work the same way
<waterpie> where can I see the difference of a new version of an a app that was upgraded from adept?
<boyet> gordonjcp: yah do you some ideas? some geeks told me to install the server but without the gui? how can i manage the clients log in/out time without gui
<boyet> snig: use virtualbox
<Zombie> boyet: I use Linux for that, but I use Mandriva for my servers, not Ubuntu.
<snig> boyet, you are probably right, but why is virtualbox better?
<Zombie> snig: Virtual box is
<Zombie> snig: Virtual box is actual PC emulationm
<Zombie> snig: Virtual box is actual PC emulation
<snig> ok
<Zombie> Wine is not an Emulator.
<Zombie> Wine is an API translator and Wine implementataion
<snig> So that makes VirtualBox faster than Wine?
<Zombie> In some cases, Wine runs some Windows games faster than real Windows.
<boyet> snig: virtualbox and other virtual machines have the same common ground but has pros and cons
<Zombie> No, quite the opposite.
<snig> ok
<monsterfisk> any1 know a good guide to get warcraft 3 to work with wine in 7.10??
<snig> thanks for helping me, I will read up on VirtualBox vs Wine and then decide.
<Zombie> With Wine, you don't ever have to actually install Windows, just the Windows applications you want.
<RasterBurner> hellooo!
<waterpie> where can I see the difference of a new version of an a app that was upgraded from adept?
<boyet> snig: yah keep learning new things EVERYDAY
<snig> Zombie, you seem to prefer Wine? Do you mean that on Wine I don't get the desktop etc, but will be able to install and run the applications "directly" from Ubuntu?
<Zombie> Yes.
<snig> boyet, sure I do, especially now since I installed Ubuntu yesterday (and haven't used Linux before)
<Zombie> But not all applications work under Wine.
<Zombie> And in some cases, you may have to do something like, install Internet Explorer under Wine.
<Zombie> or DirectX
<snig> Zombie, you know if Visual Studio.Net and MS SQL Server works under Wine? Those are the most important applications to me I think.
<TV-VCR> PRoblem
<waterpie> where can I see the difference of a new version of an a app that was upgraded from adept?
<TV-VCR> Xcursor Selector isn't working :(
<boyet> snig: hey your like me am a newbie too but this channel has given more knowledge by asking and asking the guys never wears-out in answering my sometimes nonsense newbie questions
<Zombie> Visual Studio I don't think so. MS SQL woud be unnessessary as Linux has its own SQL Server.
<Zombie> Linux has KDevelop in place of Visual Studio.
<TV-VCR> It's not allowing me to select cursors
<snig> Zombie, then I think I will need to go for VirtualBox. Customers send me MS SQL backups and VS.Net project files. Thanks a lot for helping.
<gordonjcp> boyet: What exactly are you trying to do?
<_Lucretia_> how the hell can a sudo fail on permissions?
<_Lucretia_> sudo echo "(fd0) /dev/loop0" > /mnt/image/grub/device.map <- bash: /mnt/image/grub/device.map: Permission denied
<snig> boyet, sounds great that there are many nice people in here :)
<boyet> Zombie: for me if your going to install a single program use wine but if you run the whole os maybe the virtual machine is the answer..
<TV-VCR> I will try reboot
<boyet> gordonjcp: uhh using the ubuntu as internet cafe server?!
<pegasos> Could someone help me a little...? I created a truecrypt volume on USB stick, mounted it to desktop, went there with nautilus and tried to create a folder but it says that I don't have permission to write to destination.
<ne2k-pci> _Lucretia_: because the redirection takes place in the calling shell, so sudo is not involved
<boyet> snig: they this why it excist to help the needy specialy us the newbies
<gordonjcp> boyet: you'll need to be a little more specific
<ne2k-pci> _Lucretia_: use something like this:  sudo sh -c "echo ... > /dev/..."
<_Lucretia_> ne2k-pci: o k
<waterpie> where can I see the difference of a new version of an a app that was upgraded from adept?
<DaDiablo> can someone talk me something about screenlets
<DaDiablo> is there such an app?
<DaDiablo> i cant found them anywhere
<boyet> gordonjcp: i planned to put internet cafe in my community and there a lots of xp around but am through with this xp and i want changes....so my plan is 1unit for the server(ubuntu) and 10units for the clients(ubuntu again)
<Zoffix> Hello. Does anyone recall of the top of the head what are the groups that the default user (created during system install) is in? I accidentially removed it from all the groups and now I can't seem to be able to mount the cd-rom from that account.
<Zombie> boyet: I sorta run a small cafe like setup with Linux, I even hold Linux LAN wars with my relatives every XMas.
<Zombie> Every year is a different theme.
<Zombie> Last year's was "Nothing brings a family together like Urban Terror"
<boyet> Zombie: really how did you do that maybe some ideas so i can start as early as next year
<waterpie> where can I see the difference of a new version of an a app that was upgraded from adept?
<Zombie> Well, I run Linux's Open Directory Services and manage my computers as a group in a Domain.
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ivwe convinced a person to change half his systems to ubuntu here in India . The systems he installed havent been reinstalled in 2 months. The other windows ones probably 5-10 times.
<boyet> Zombie: how many units do you have
<Zoffix> Can someone tell me the output of the command ``id'' on their default user account please?
<padski> how do I find out what ubuntu bugs gnome-system-tools-2.20.0-0ubuntu2 closes ?
<Zombie> 7
<mboman> Zoffix, why?
<padski> Zoffix, uid=1001(padski) gid=1001(padski) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),29(audio),30(dip),46(plugdev),104(scanner),117(admin),119(fuse),1001(padski)
<Zoffix> padski, thanks
<Zoffix> mboman, 'cause I broke mine
<waterpie> where can I see the difference of a new version of an a app that was upgraded from adept?
<daedric> sometimes there isn't any
<daedric> perhaps... a bug fix?
<daedric> compatibility issue ?
<padski> waterpie, in  the changelof in /usr/share/docs (I think)
<pegasos> Could someone help me a little...? I created a truecrypt volume on USB stick, mounted it to desktop, went there with nautilus and tried to create a folder but it says that I don't have permission to write to destination.
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i am trying to compile sl-modem-source via module-assistant
<padski> waterpie, changelog
<assasukasse> but it seems not to be able to compile
<assasukasse> is it a bug of gutsy or?
<padski> assasukasse, what error does it give ?
<assasukasse> padski: give me error in UTS-release
<padski> assasukasse, that is where.  please quote error :-)
<waterpie> padski: great, thanks
<boyet> Zombie: ok nice start..you even if everything runs on my machine is linux but still folks around here needs webcam and voice support so then gonna push to run virtualbox to let them cater on what they want ym's and games..but next year if the dev guys of kopete started to support voicechat then thats the wind of change, ithought
<DaDiablo> can someone talk me something about screenlets
<DaDiablo> is there such an app?
<DaDiablo> i cant found them anywhere
<assasukasse> kernel-ver.c:11: error: `UTS_RELEASE` undeclared (first use in this function)
<Zombie> One of our units has a Linux supported Web cam.
<assasukasse> then i have 2 make error 2 in [binary-modules] and in [kdist_build]
<Zombie> And we provide the games.
 * Chid|  needs help with getting internet from a wireless connection to work
<assasukasse> padski: and one make error 1 in kernel-ver
<gordonjcp> boyet: sorry, was afk
<Zombie> They don't get to install anything on our nodes
<gordonjcp> boyet: so presumably you're looking for software to control how long someone's been online, yes?
<boyet> Zombie: i run kopete just for webchat but no voice yet and i wont use yet the gyachi
<padski> assasukasse, is it this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sl-modem/+bug/103072
<waterpie> bye all
<Chid|> anyone?
<Zombie> boyet: What about Ekiga?
<assasukasse> padski: yes
<_Lucretia_> anybody here n ubu 64?
<_Lucretia_> on
<boyet> Zombie: maybe this is what we call a regional trend becoz here in the philippines almost everybody uses webcam and voicechats
<assasukasse> padski: so i should download the packages for debian unstable and use them?
<boyet> gordonjcp: im really new to networking for ubuntu but really im a fast learner
<snig> If I want to run Windows XP and Ubuntu on the same computer, can I then start by installing Windows XP, then install Ubuntu and create an Ubuntu partition at the installation? And will I be able to resize the partitions when both OS's are installed?
<boyet> snig; your right
<snig> boyet, sounds good. I've installed Ubuntu once, but don't think there was a step in the wizard where I could create a Ubuntu partition. Do I need to create it in advance of the installation?
<Chid|> need help with getting internet from a wireless connection to work
<boyet> snig: try to check also your ram..if your gonna run the xp virtually well it eats a lot of resources
<snig> Chid|, doesn't it work if you just click the icon to the left of the clock, and then choose the network?
<snig> boyet, ok I will.
<Yarcanox> is racism on ubuntu distributions allowed?? (through the ubuntu license)
<Yarcanox> Just interested, because I found those idiots with whitebuntu
<padski> assasukasse, at the end of the day packaging is a convenience.  When it broken, as it appears that it is here, then you need to use the skills you would use to do the job without the packaging (and Ideally make the packaging work so that you can share it with others).  judging from the bug report, the sid package might get you the module built but you will still have other work to do after that.  The referenced wiki page will probably
<padski> help and you may find the upstream or other distro doco useful.
<Chid|> I don't see any networks listed snig.
<Chid|> is there like aguide online?
<Chid|> ubuntugeek?
<snig> Chid|, I don't know about guides, I'm new too. But try to right-click the icon instead and check that "Enable Wireless" is selected.
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegeben; config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11853 mode 0644". But when I try to insert the file 'copy' in another directory (to copy it) Nautilus reports: "Error when copying. »smb://md...ben/config« could not be moved because you do not have the necessary access rights to read the object." But the rights are 0644. How to explain this contradiction?
<Chid|> yup.. I changed from "roaming" to manual
<Chid|> keyed in everything
<keegan> is there any thing in ubuntu like microsoft flash ?
<snig> Chid|, ok then I can't help, hope someone else can
<hamdinp> anyone have a problem with wireles in laptop?
<Chid|> me
<hamdinp> ı have a problem with wireless card in ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<keegan> is there any thing in ubuntu like microsoft flash ?
<snig> keegan, you mean the flash player? There is flash-nonfree.
<boyet> snig: you can install virtualbox with the command line and everything but then the wierdest part is why have i going to run as root just to launch virtualbox. the answer is #vbox
<keegan> snig:  no for making presentations
<Chid|> I'm having the problem or not being able to access internet
<snig> keegan, ah don't know about that.
<keegan> thanks
<ralu> hello
<snig> boyet, What do you mean? "The answer is #vbox".
<boyet> snig: irc channel i mean
<boyet> snig: you can ask whatever in that station if you hav problems on virtualbox
<FabioBr> Hi... ntfs-3g is reliable for writing in ntfs partitions??? Can i use this with no problems???
<snig> boyet, ahh ok
<ralu> i have problem spoofing mac address if  modify /etc/network/interfaces id seem s that it does not work
<Times_Witness> hey.. im new using ubuntu.. or any kind of linux.. im having a boring problem with it: each time i reboot pc linux seems not to save any configuration, like keyboard, it goes back into a wrong setup, i have to change it.. amsn organizing contacts by online/offline, i have to sort them by groups again... well, it seems not to be saving almost any configs at all
<Times_Witness> any idea of what could be causing this please ?
<boyet> snig: well if ever you start installing the virtualbox read sharply every instructions and never miss a thing....
<vox> Times_Witness: did you install it, or are you using the Live cd?
<Times_Witness> i installed it.
<snig> boyet, I will
<Glome> I was installing Ubuntu 7.10 to a computer that already had Windows XP (dual boot). The installation was interrupted at 15% (power failure). Now when I start the computer I get "error loading operating system" error message. How can I restore the computer to boot to Windows XP so I can try to install Ubuntu again.
<Times_Witness> I am currently running it from the hard drive
<graft_> Times_Witness: most of those configs are application-specific, sounds like...
<ethanmarcus> does anyone know a digital signage solution using ubuntu?
<graft_> Times_Witness: but you could try quitting out of the application before you reboot
<graft_> Times_Witness: rebooting just sends a kill signal, and some applications might respond better to a manual quit command in terms of config
<graft_> Times_Witness: also try logging out before rebooting
<Times_Witness> how about the keyboard..? i cant really "quit the keyboard" :S and i have no applications running that... config keyboard
<nfree> 여기 채널엔 한국 사용자 없나요?
<Times_Witness> but  i will try that now
<graft_> Times_Witness: what keyboard config?
<corporal_clegg> hello, I have a notebook with an Intel Core 2 Duo T7500. Which ubuntu iso should I download and install?
<ralu> i cant get working to change mac address
<Times_Witness> well, it keeps going back to the weird keyboard where most of special characters are changed: @ being shift+2, ? being _ and vice-versa; = being on « key... and so on
<ralu> automaticaly at startup
<Times_Witness> i have to go to system->keyboard and set the correct layout at each reboot
<graft_> Times_Witness: erm. so it's like a french keyboard or something?
<neumind> is ccproxy for ubuntu?
<graft_> Times_Witness: might be that X is setup for the wrong keyboard
<graft_> Times_Witness: and gnome is reverting to the X default when it starts
<Times_Witness> not french, french is azerty.. i dont know which kind of keyboard, i know where some of the keys are just because i used to play some game which console had that config and we could not change it; i dont know which keyboard is... in system->keybord , its set as english keyboard, 104 keys.. or 105 idont remember, however its not english keyboard aswell
<boyet> hey randy see ya in philippine loco team
<Lustblader> hi.. how to extend chaacter support in ubuntu
<Lustblader> certain common but extra characters are appearing as "???"
<Lustblader> like the o with 2 dots on top
<Times_Witness> graft_ about X and gnome.. :S well im still too new in linux to really know what they are ..  :p for now im trying to make myself "confortable" saving configs and then i might explore :D heh :X
<graft_> Times_Witness: oic... well, hm.
<buttercups> !korea | nfree
<ubotu> nfree: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Times_Witness> well, i am going to try to reboot frst closing the applications to test it... then we'll see :p thank you graft_ :)
<graft_> Times_Witness: well i would suggest just looking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see what your keyboard configuration is - I suspect the "XkbLayout" setting is not "us" as you would like
<graft_> Times_Witness: but maybe you should save that for later...
<graft_> Times_Witness: anywho i have to go, apologies
<Times_Witness> sure :) Thanks again!
<graft_> no problem... welcome to linux!
<nfree> ubotu,  thx ^.^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx ^.^ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lustblader> ubotu: sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Lustblader> ubotu: your mom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lustblader> heh
<Times_Witness> im at x11/xorg.conf, and i see "xkblayout" = "us", however i have to keep changing it to portuguese layout (even though PT and US keyboard are the same ) .. does anyone know for sure if value i  haveto set for portuguese keyboard is "pt" please?
<ralu> ubuntu: spoof mac
<ralu> ubotu: spoof mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spoof mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zerok> ralu, already tried to just set the hwaddr in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<ralu> yup
<zerok> ah ok
<Lustblader> hi.. how to extend chaacter support in ubuntu
<Lustblader> ??
<ne2k-pci> ralu: is that a wired or wireless card?
<ralu> whene i first time configure that file there was only 2 lines there
<ralu> wired
<nijan> Hello, I'm trying to update my ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.x, I read I have to do a do-release-update, but installing update-manager-core I get that the package doesnt exist : /
<ne2k-pci> ralu: you can only change the mac address if the interface is down
<ralu> i also try whit script
<ralu> i put sometning in startup script
<Lustblader> nijan: download a new iso and upgrade
<ralu> but i still have to reboot modem
<Crazymethjesus> i am God
<ralu> god bless you
<ralu> ubotu: change mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about change mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deal_> Hello folks. I've used the Synaptic to install some readme documents, you know where the program puts them?
<ralu> try whit program name
<ne2k-pci> The-Compiler: i think "pt" would be the right setting
<zerok> ralu, man ifconfig
<nijan> Lustblader: but why? then I have to burn a cd with the iso, I'm trying a network update, is it possible?
<ne2k-pci> The-Compiler: nevermind
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<The-Compiler> ne2k-pci: :)
<Lustblader> nijan: it's easier this way
<ne2k-pci> The-Compiler: that was meant for Times_Witness
<nijan> But the configurations will remain the same?
<tjo> Hi, when playing audio CDs in 7.10 (Gnome) all I get is an annoying sound, only VLC gets the sound right.
<Lustblader> nope
<snig> What IRC client would you recommend installing on Ubuntu? I just need something plain and simple.
<sui> hello
<ralu> i have the script like ifconfig eth0 down, ifconfig eth0 hw eth0 00:01:02:03:04:05 , ifconfig eth0 up
<Lustblader> they get wiped out
<Lustblader> snig: pidgin.. basic no fuss
<ne2k-pci> ralu: wrong syntax
<ralu> x-chat?
<kst-> snig maybe use xchat (and not xchat-gnome, different programm) or if you want something console-only, go for irssi
<ralu> all in different lines
<Lustblader> why install a new 1 if u already got some
<ne2k-pci> ralu: still wrong
<ralu> ifdown, ifup?
<snig> Lustblader, you mean me? Right now I chat on my Windows machine, need one for the Ubuntu machine
<ne2k-pci> ralu: no
<ralu> then how
<ne2k-pci> ralu: ifconfig eth0 down ; ifconfig eth0 hw ether 01:02:03:04:05:06 ; ifconfig eth0 up
<Lustblader> yeah snig pidgin comes pre instaleed on ubuntu
<kst-> snig any special wishes? gnome?
<deal_> Where does (dont know the english name but i think it would be something like:) Synaptic Package 'something', an update tool, where does it put the documents I've installed?
<ralu> whit ; ?
<snig> Lustblader, didn't know that, then I'll stick with that one :)
<SoulChild> which package must i install to get kde4 ???
<Lustblader> deal_: what documents?
<kst-> snig pidgin is something like trillian i'd say.. so depends inf you wanna use that one
<ne2k-pci> ralu: you can put ; between the commands or have them on separate lines
<nijan> Lustblader: what happen if I change the repositories and run a disp-ugrade?
<nijan> *dist-upgrade
<ralu> i have this in separate lines
<snig> kst-, I need IRC, msn and Skype. Seems like pidgin got 2 of those 3 (not Skype).
<kst-> snig what client are you using on windows? mirc?
<deal_> some documents I've found in this program. I've installed them, but cant locate them. Don recall which, but do beleve it's something about network, graphics and such. Some files I would like to read to get a bether understanding about this linux.
<ne2k-pci> ralu: you really should get some shell knowledge
<Lustblader> might take a long time nijan
<snig> kst-, HydraIRC
<mavric> get a black screen at the username and login window, then  when finished booting the xserver starts working agin
<snig> kst-, It's like mirc I think
<ne2k-pci> Times_Witness: i think "pt" would be the right setting
<kst-> ok.. well if you look for something with the configurability of mirc, give kvirc a try (kde-based tho, can use it on gnome as well)
<Lustblader> mavric: press ctrl alt backspace when u get that screen
<nijan> Lustblader: doesn't matter, but It would work and wont fuck up my configuration, wouldn't it?
<snig> kst-, I'll try pidgin first and see if that one's good enough
<Lustblader> nijan: yeah.. it'd be fine
<mavric> Lustblader: bug in ubuntu?
<lwizardl> Hi
<Lustblader> mavric: something to do with certain monitors
<Lustblader> small ones esp
<lwizardl> whats the most configurable cd ripper?
<mavric> ok thanks
<Lustblader> i have it
<mavric> 19" mag lcd
<mavric> older one
<Lustblader> nice, but it'll get fixed... just do what i said
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<dinop007> hi i got wired error in KDevelop 0.o
<mavric> ok thanks
<dinop007> cd '/media/Din/My Documents/C programs/loool' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -f Makefile.cvs && cd '/media/Din/My Documents/C programs/loool/debug' && CFLAGS="-O0 -g3 " "/media/Din/My Documents/C programs/loool/configure" --enable-debug=full && cd '/media/Din/My Documents/C programs/loool/debug' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -k
<dinop007> aclocal
<dinop007> autoheader
<dinop007> automake
<dinop007> autoconf
<dinop007> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<dinop007> checking whether build environment is sane...
<dinop007> configure: error: ls -t appears to fail. Make sure there is not a broken
<dinop007> alias in your environment
<zerok> wtf
<dinop007> configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!
<dinop007> Check your system clock
<kst-> !pastebin dinop007
<void^> !paste | dinop007
<dinop007> *** Exited with status: 1 ***
<ubotu> dinop007: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dinop007> someone got idea?
<snig-ubuntu> Seems like pidgin  works just fine :)
<Lustblader> pidgin is simple
<dinop007> i got problem with KDevelop -.- see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45692/
<snig-ubuntu> Seems like it
<deal_> How do I mount my disks ? I've used to have auto mount, but now I cant find my windows drives :(
<Lustblader> just google for pidgin old icons and put them in.. the current icon set is the shit
<snig-ubuntu> hehe, might do that later
<VijayG> Hello
<sui> how to convert .ape file to .mp3
<VijayG> i have installed ubuntu7.10 on my machine
<VijayG> now i need to install apache on the same
<Lustblader> congratulations
<VijayG> any idea on step by step installation
<chazco> !lamp | VijayG
<ubotu> VijayG: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<VijayG> thanks for congratulations, lets celebrate is ahead
<Lustblader> sudo apt-get install apache
<Lustblader> and ur done
<VijayG> sudo apt-get install apache is not working
<sui> who can tell me :how to play .ape file
<Lustblader> what error u getting?
<VijayG> it says, could not find package apache
<tracer> try sudo apt-get install apache*
<chazco> If you're on Ubuntu 7.04 or newer i recommend using tasksel (as described in that page)... it just works
<Lustblader> sui: tried installing all gstreamer plugins?
<VijayG> not yet
<VijayG> how to do that
<chazco> Its on the page mentioned by ubotu
<sui> thanks <Lustblader>
<VijayG> i am new to ubuntu, i have worked on CUI mode only in lunux
<olspookishmagus> Could someone with Gnome 2.20.1 try to start gnome-keyboard-properties and tell me if it works...
<Lustblader> olspookishmagus: yes
<dinop007> i got problem with KDevelop -.- see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45692/ 64 bit ubuntu
<kst-> olspookishmagus works here too
<chazco> Can anyone tell me roughly what amount of space to assign to partitons in a Vista, 7.10 & /home setup?
<chazco> 60GB HDD
<Txukie1982> hi
<dinop007> hi
<hubuntu> chazco you will need at least 3GB
<olspookishmagus> so it's definitely a Debian bug
<Lustblader> 10 gigs for ubuntu, 10 for vista, rest as u wish
<sui> i installed nautilus-script-audio-convert,but can't convert .apt file,help
<hubuntu> but I would recommend 10-20GB all in all
<olspookishmagus> thanks Lustblader and kst- for your help
<hubuntu> for ubuntu
<dinop007> i got problem with KDevelop -.- see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45692/ 64 bit ubuntu
<Txukie1982> does anyone hav problems running unreal tournament 99 in ubuntu? it just runs too quickly for me!
<chazco> hmm ok... cant get rid of Vista yet so stuck with duel boots :(
<Rainpoint> Hello, Ubuntu's screen resolution is broken. How do I fix this?
<hubuntu> vista alone has more than 10g b (the super premium whatevere-they-call-it version)
<chazco> Its running Buisness atm
<Lustblader> Rainpoint: what is the exact prob?
<chazco> And theres 10GB file on the Vista partition (its a virtual drive)... lots of resizing/copying to be done here :(
<hubuntu> just give it 20 and use ext3 for windows to have acces to the partition from vista. Ubuntu gives you access automatically to the ntfs vista partition ;)
<chazco> This is really annoying for one webpage :D
<hubuntu> rainpoint you should take a lookat the system->Administration->Screen&Graphics preferences
<hubuntu> just know what you are doing before you do it :)
<sui> who can tell me : how to convert .ape file use nautilus-script-audio-convert
<Rainpoint> It's displaying at a lower resolution than I set it to and now I can't set it back.
<Rainpoint> Lustblader, it's displaying a resolution it's not supposed to. I've tried setting it but it doesn't change; there are no options in the drop-down list box
<Rainpoint> I have; they don't respond. As I said, there are no options.
<Rainpoint> Help?
<Lustblader> Rainpoint: means your monitor software aint installed proper
<hubuntu> chazco just follow this one: http://apcmag.com/node/5162/
<dinop007> he got offline lol
<hubuntu> make your choice and just folow the instructions.. It really easy when you do it like that
<hubuntu> ops!
<chazco> heh
<powerserve> hi guys1
<chazco> Why do i get the feeling that the resize operation is going to take _years_
<powerserve> just want to ask what this notes are all about when i clicked software update on my 7.10 for 64bit
<powerserve> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release: Unable to find expected entry  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<powerserve> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<powerserve> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<chazco> hmm... the guide uses Windows to resize the partiton... i used the livecd...
<chazco> The HDD light is on but nothing seems to be happening...
<Lustblader> chazco: it's magic
<chazco> oh oh... it crashed
<Sopor> Normal
<chazco> Got odds of 2:1 my Vista partition is now ruined
<Lustblader> vista is teh gay
<Sopor> You must resize your partition when you install your window$
<chazco> But it works, Ubuntu doesnt yet :(
<chazco> Well... that goes both ways, but still
<chazco> Windows is booting... might have got away with it
<Sopor> You must at first size your window$'s partition, and set the rest unpartioned
<chazco> Or not... now its running that checkdisk thing
<VijayG> hello.i installed ubuntu 7.10 on my server
<VijayG> now i need to access it using SSH
<VijayG> from another windows based PC
<VijayG> do i need to enable something in ununtu to do so
<VijayG> as i am able to ping the ubuntu server
<VijayG> but not able to access it on SSH
<void^> install openssh-server?
 * chazco hopes this hasnt broken fully
<VijayG> ok
<VijayG> let me try
<Rainpoint> Ok, fixed screen resolution.
<Rainpoint> Now my problem is that I get no audio/sound at all; even startup and system sounds.
<Rainpoint> Dced
<mariogyn> back track 2 anyone
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegeben; config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11853 mode 0644". But when I try to insert the file 'copy' in another directory (to copy it) Nautilus reports: "Error when copying. »smb://md...ben/config« could not be moved because you do not have the necessary access rights to read the object." But the rights are 0644. How to explain this contradiction?
<tjo> Playing audio CDs in 7.10 (Gnome) outputs an annoying screaming sound, only VLC is able to play CDs
<bullgard4> tjo: Your statement is wrong. Playing audio CDs in 7.10 does not output an annoying screaming sound.
<chazco> Windows has frozen in the same sort of fashion when attempting to resize the partition
<ankur> how can i run a c programee in KDevelope
<Rainpoint> Anyone interested in answering my question?
<ankur> ?
<ankur> what is ur question?
<Symmetria> hrm, can someone remind me how to create a ramdisk under linux
<Rainpoint> I'm getting no audio at all. Not even system/startup sounds
<chazco> You mean use RAM as a drive?
<Symmetria> yes
<zero-1> morning
<noteventime_> Hullo
<zero-1> have you had your ubuntu cup today?
<void^> Symmetria: mount -t tmpfs
<noteventime_> Could someone point me to some info on installing a local (client-only) spam filter compatible with Thunderbird?
<noteventime_> I'm not too fond of the build-in one
<Sharpie> um, can anoyone help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621859
<robdig> !audio | Rainpoint have you tried this?
<ubotu> Rainpoint have you tried this?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<snig> Seems like "Rhythmbox music player" is the default music player in Ubuntu, but when entering a site in Firefox with windows media player  format and real audio format it asks to install either "Xine Plugin" or "MPlayer Plugin". Isn't "Rhythmbox music player" enough?
<Symmetria> void and how do I set the size of it?
<zero-1> hey I have a question I have Ubuntu working on my toshiba satellite a 65 laptop everything works fine, only one thing do you know how to make this laptop keyboard functions to work, I mean things like the light for instance
<Sharpie> snig: it's a music player, not a firefox plug-in
<void^> Symmetria: -o size=inbytes
<snig> Sharpie, I see. What plugin would you recommend?
<CapaH> Wow this is frustrating, I am trying to a get a Belkin USB Wireless Adapter to work. I tried with the default drivers, and it seemed to recognize the hardware fine but could not actually CONNECT to my open network. When I tried to use ndiswrapper --- my computer kept freezing every couple of seconds, any ideas?
<Sharpie> snig: totem is the default and it's fine
<Sharpie> snig: totem = "Movie Player"
<snig> Sharpie, ok thx!
<Symmetria> void^ ok, last question, whats the special node that Im mounting (Im mounting it in X, but what do I tell it to actually mount from)
<ankur> how i run c code in KDevelop?
<CapaH> On a related note, does anyone know how exactly I can know if I have a Belkin 3000 or 4000 ?
<Sharpie> um, can anoyone help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621859
<ankur> means i want to run a programee in KDevelop
<void^> Symmetria: doesn't matter, can be anything.
<snig> Sharpie, I don't think I understand, that isn't a FF plugin right?
<Swian> hey what are the major changes from 7.04 to 7.10? before I upgrade
<Sharpie> snig: the movie player also has a firefox plug-in preinstalled
<Symmetria> void errr I tried /blah and it told me wrong superblock etc etc
<snig> Sharpie, i SEE, THANKS
<Symmetria> also tried /dev/ram0
<Symmetria> etc
<snig> Sorry for the cap-lock...
<robdig> CapaH: try  lspci | grep -i wireless
<Symmetria> oh I see it
<void^> Symmetria: no /? just 'none', or 'myfancytmpfs'.
<hubuntu_> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<CapaH> robdig: It is a USB adaptor this is a desktop
<CapaH> lsusb gives me thsi:
<hubuntu_> !loco channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loco channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hubuntu_> !loco irc channel
<CapaH> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 050d:705c Belkin Components
<CapaH> I do not know how to --- determine the information from this though
<m6s> Hello all
<tjo> Statement rephrased: I cannot get Banshee, Rhythmbox and Sound Juicer to play audio CDs in 7.10 (Gnome), only VLC is able to
<m6s> I erased the XGL from my gutsy...replaced the new new_nvidia packet
<kst-> tjo did you check what output vlc uses and what the other ones use?
<m6s> and I can't get X straight from the boot
<m6s> I have to load kernel for debugging and then /etc/gdm start
<Swian> anyone know the differences in 7.04 and 7.10? Just considering upgrading
<m6s> can some one give me a hand what might be wrong?
<m6s> thank you
<tjo> no, how do I?
<kst-> tjo maybe browse through properties/options/setup/whatever it calls and look there
<kaminix> How do I split an album inte a one-flac-per-song format from a one-flac-and-one-cue-per-album format again?
<robdig> CapaH: if it is USB, wouldn't the model be printed on the card?
<kst-> or check your audio properties in system properties
<tjo> I have checked gstreamer-properties and other sound properties to no avail
<CapaH> robdig: Unfortunately no
<CapaH> There are different 'versions' of this model #
<CapaH> its 7050 but there is a 2000 3000 4000 etc -- and I have no idea which I have
<cizarr> any clue why gutsy keep stuck/hangs on "configuring apt" when installing it?
<_nix_> cizarr: its probably downloading updates from the internet..
<m6s> I erase xgl packet from gutsy, and I am dealing with a problem : I must load kernel debuged from grub, get into console as root, start /etc/init.d/gdm
<m6s> (03:04:05 μμ) m6s: and then see X, with the new_nvidia packet, otherwise the screen in normal boot freezes....
<m6s> (03:04:10 μμ) m6s: any suggestion?
<cizarr> _nix_: but my computer is not connected during installation
<m6s> :-) thank you...
<chuleman> hello, anyone have the pakage of screenlets?
<_nix_> cizarr: that's what happens here.. otherwise I don't have a clue :(
<robdig> CapaH: ah, have you looked at dmesg? command is dmesg | grep -i  wireless
<Sijmes> still no window borders with nvidia and comp fusion ...anyone help ...?
<Sharpie> Sijmes: do you have the compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<Sijmes> yes
<robdig> CapaH: or grep for wireless
<kst-> Sijmes #compiz-fusion
<mavric> Sijmes: how much shared memory you using
<Shahar> is there any way to create a hfs+ filesystem in ubuntu?
<tjo> I have also tried installing all GStreamer plugins, Alsamixer again, and looked through every question at lauchpad.net naming audio cd
<robdig> CapaH: not typing well, last should have been grep for belkin
<CapaH> let me try that...
<Sharpie> Sijmes: then go to the control panel and look for "window decorations" and enable it
<Sijmes> one sec
<deal__> How do I install a cpkg file?
<CapaH> grep wireless or grep belkin = nothing (Grep -i)
<chuleman> hello, anyone have the pakage of screenlets?
<jane_> tjo you have the universe and multiverse reps?
<tjo> yes, both enabled
<Shahar> audio cds are kind of pointless, to be fair
<Para93> hi
<_nix_> chuleman: what's a screenlet?
<dZen|n|> Can sombody tell me why gparted can't load, failed on scsi ?
<Para93> can someone help me..i've a problem with the wardriving
<dZen|n|> i'm using live cd beta :D
<FurryNemesis> wardriving?
<Shahar> dZen|n|: sounds like a problem with your hard disks...
<robdig> CapaH: hmm
<mavric> i like whoredriving better
<chuleman> _nix, there are desklets ..... some little aplication thats work in the desktop
<Sijmes> take it you mean the compiz fusion control panel
<_nix_> chuleman: oh.. k
<Para93> ehm..i've got a problem woth the installation of a patch on my wireless device
<dZen|n|> Shahar: No I can se them when I run ubuntu but when I want to part them with gparted it says failed on scsi
<dZen|n|> I tryied beta and final version
<Shahar> dZen|n|: gparted needs your drives/file systems to be in much better condition than anything else
<Para93> i've downloaded the source of my kernel and i've extracted in a directory
<chuleman> anyone know where to download the screenlets?? the oficials pages are down...
<JJtech> where to have a docklet??
<dZen|n|> When I use gparted in ubuntu I can't join a disk with 8 gbit with other 150 gb
<Sijmes> Sharpie   I take it you mean the compiz fusion control panel
<robdig> CapaH: is the card working or is that why you want the version?
<Sharpie> Sijmes: yes
<dZen|n|> Shahar: Do you think I should disable sata in bios ?
<Shahar> dZen|n|: are you these on the same physical partition?
<Sijmes> says window decoration ANY
<Shahar> dZen|n|: even odds it has nothing to do with scsi. Modern linux pretends just about all drives are scsi
<ankur> how can i formate a disk in ubuntu?
<Shahar> for consistancy's sake
<Para93> i enter in that directory and i write: patch -p1 -i bcm43xx-injection-linux-2.6.22.patch
<jack_> mornin folks
<ankur> anyone have idea
<ankur> ?
<Shahar> ankur: format for what OS?
<ankur> formet
<CapaH> The USB adaptor "works" in that it can scan networks and such, but it cannot CONNECT to anything. I have no idea what I need to do to get it to work but very frustrating.
<Sijmes> god how could i have missed that
<Sijmes> thanks Sharpie
<jack_> can anyone tell me if there is an option such as ctrl alt del in ubuntu to stop running process?
<Sijmes> bye guys
<Para93> the shell does the command..when it has finished i write make modules but it said me there's an error
<Sharpie> Sijmes: np
<ankur> windows
<Sijmes> you rock ...keep up the good work
<dZen|n|> I need link to paste bin ? :d
<dZen|n|> So I can paste my disks
<_nix_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Para93> can anyone help me?
<_nix_> lol
<dZen|n|> Shahar: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45694/
<Shahar> jack_: if you hit ctrl+alt+F1 you'll get a text login console. You can then type "ps -a" to see the programs you're running, and then type "killall (program)", or if that fails "killall -9 (program)" or if that fails "kill (pid)" or "kill -9 (pid)". You can then hit ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to your GUI
<robdig> CapaH: when I first installed Ubuntu in the spring, had a similar problem. Mine turned out to be the WEP password...on my wireless router I had an embedded space in it, which Windows didn't mind. Ubuntu didn't like the space...had to change the password on the router to get it to connect.
<Shahar> ankur: mkfs.vfat (device name)
<Para93> ????
<Shahar> ankur: it won't let you do it on a mounted FS
<FurryNemesis> hmhm
<jack_> Shahar: thanx i will try that !!
<chuleman> anyone know where to download the screenlets?? the oficials pages are down...
<FurryNemesis> ..
<beato_> hi at all
<Para93> anyone can help me?
<CapaH> robdig: its open -- no password
<Para93> ????????????
<CapaH> Hmm question, apparently there are drivers that work for this found at http://zd1211.ath.cx --- but I do not know which files I need. One says 'firmware' --- is this a driver file?
<dZen|n|> Para93: don't ask to ask just ask!
<Shahar> dZen|n|: okay you have two disks, and you're trying trying to erase a partition and enlarge another?
<_nix_> Para93: I understand you'd like to patch your kernel sources?
<_nix_> Para93: right?
<draculoso> take a look of this:http://ubunturoot.wordpress.com/2007/11/24/lamentablemente-vista-se-instala-mas-rapido-que-ubuntu/
<Para93> yes
<robdig> CapaH: firmware generally updates the code on the card itself
<Shahar> dZen|n|: he did ask, about patching his kernel, which is not something that I have the energy to explain at this hour
<CapaH> hmm I dont know where the drivers are then
<dZen|n|> Shahar: Yes I have 2 partiotions one on 6 gb and other 6 gbit all I want is to join these 2 partitions with the other big one.
<robdig> CapaH: does the card work under Windows?
<VijayG> hello i installed mysql using the command "apt-get install mysql-client-5.0"
<Para93> _nix_: i've installed the patch but when i do make modules in the directory where i've installed the patch the shell say there's an error
<dZen|n|> Para93: sorry didn't se your question :D
<VijayG> but when i connect mysql using mysql
<VijayG> it gives me an error
<VijayG> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<VijayG> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<_Garbage_> is there any guest account available in Ubuntu ?
<_nix_> Para93: I don't know much about patching but the usual drill is like this: tar xf linux-2.6.x.y.tar.bz2 && cd linux-2.6.x.y && patch -p1 -i <path-to-the-patch -- uncompressed>
<Shahar> dZen|n|: what does "Udvidet
<Shahar> " mean?
<JJtech> guys what docklets are you using??
<zerok> VijayG, well, if you want to connect to a local mysql server you will also have to install a local mysql server ;)
<CapaH> robdig: I do not have windows
<tux^fusion> Screenlets under gnome , is that a dicklet  =)
<Para93> yes i've done those command but when i run make modules for write the modules it say there's an error
<_nix_> Para93: by the way.. what error do you get?
<tux^fusion> *ah docklet  lol
<VijayG> tahts also one
<JJtech> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<VijayG> hello i installed mysql using the command "apt-get install mysql-server-5.0"
<VijayG> "apt-get install mysql-server-5.0"
<VijayG> this is also done
<dZen|n|> Shahar: uhh don't know the word in english :d
<robdig> CapaH: smart move :) was thinking that you could use the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<Para93> wait a moment i paste my output..what's the site for paste?
<Shahar> hehe
<chuleman> ubotu, do you have the pakages of screenlets?
<Shahar> well I don't know what your scsi problem is
<Sharpie> Para93: www.pastebin.com
<zerok> VijayG, have you also started the server? /etc/init.d/mysql start (or mysql5, not sure)
<bjames> hi all
<bjames> stupid question...
<Shahar> is it the error you get when you tell it to do things?
<troseph> bjames: shoot
<Sharpie> bjames: just ask, don't ask to ask
<robdig> robdig: does your card show up in iwconfig?
<diogo> alguem sabe com instalar .tar.gz no ubuntu?
<Shahar> I've been fielding stupid questions for 5 minutes now
<bjames> I quite often use the command "cat > file << EOF" - how can I make a script that acts the same but has the syntax "makeme file"
<bjames> Sharpie: I wasn't asking to ask
<Shahar> diogo: there's no such thing
<slebor> 1st install.....
<bjames> Shaprie: just warning about the level of the question :D
<CapaH> robdig: I tried that, I have the drivers but when I run ndiswrapper on them -- my computer pauses every 3 seconds (totally freezes) and the wireless doesn't work on top of it :)
<Shahar> oh wait
<emort> hi all... got some wlan problems.... I using ubuntu 6.06 and can connect to my wlan for a while but then it sudely stops... no reason, just loose conection???
<Shahar> my spanish is confused
<chuleman> tux^fusion, do you have the screenlets pakages? the official web are downnn
<VijayG>  "/etc/init.d/mysql start" says no such directory
<Para93> i've pasted
<Shahar> diogo: tar -zxvf [file].tar.gz; cd [file]; less README
<bjames> I've tried:      #! /bin/bash      cat > $1 << EOF, but it doesn't work
<Thinkywisely> Hi people!i 'm new here ,also about using Linux system (ubuntu gutsy) and each ime trying to instal or disable something it asks me the passw,any way to disbale this as im the root? and how to log on the root account because when i tried i got error mesage
<karmelek> somebody know how to connect nokia 6630 with ubuntu via usb cable DKU-2 ?
<Para93> who was helping me?
<dude> hi there, whats the command to rename a file in terminal?
<robdig> CapaH: does iwconfig show that your card is associated with your router?
<bjames> karmelek: you should be able to just set the phone to mass storage if you just want to get files from it
<diogo> What speak Portuguese?
<zerok> VijayG, strange. then perhaps something went wrong when you install the mysql-server-5.0 package :-/ perhaps reinstalling it might help
<bjames> dude: mv <old file> <new name>
<Para93> rodbig: yes
<Shahar> Thinkywisely: Ubuntu creates the root account but doesn't create a password for it. This is to prevent people like you from logging in as root.
<VijayG> ok
<karmelek> bjames, how to do it?
<karmelek> i'll show my dmesg
<Shahar> if you can figure out how to create a password for the root account, you can log in as root
<dude> bjames does that work for renaming directorys as well?
<wqwa> hi. im using ubuntu 5.04. Im currently trying to install amsn. (-deb file) . But konsole says that packages like imlibll,sox,docker,tcltls... are not installed
<Shahar> but not on the GUI
<bjames> dude: yes
<Para93> iwconfig show if your interface support wireless and if your wireless device is connect
<dude> cool, tyvm
<CapaH> robdig: Hmm I dont quite understand, are you asking if it shows I have an ip ?
<Shahar> wqwa: why are you using ubuntu from 2.5 years ago?
<leachy94> hi
<bjames> karmelek: well, my 6280 asks me what I want to do when I plug it in - I select "Mass storage device" and it just works :)
<wqwa> it suits better for my computer
<troseph> lawl
<Denyerec> Well SOD
<Para93> who was helping me with my problem?'
<Denyerec> I make some samba changes
<Denyerec> and all of a sudden, I can't connect to my printer.
<Shahar> wqwa: if you say so. well, apt-get install all those packages
<tux^fusion> @wqwa sudo apt-cache search <the libs u search come here>  , might help
<Denyerec> "You do not have access"
<leachy94> hey can any one help me i want to install ubuntu without overwriting my windows partition
<Shahar> ie "apt-get install imlib11 sox docker tcltls ..."
<karmelek> bjames, i connect and i have only small usb icon od phone display
<robdig> CapaH:  when you run iwconfig, it will give you info about your wireless NIC. One of the things it shows is the access point (or router) it is connected to, or if it is not connected, then it will say something like not associated
<karmelek> i've got in dmesg http://wklej.org/id/c5a30b68b9
<kris> hi all
<Thinkywisely> Hi people!i 'm new here ,also about using Linux system (ubuntu gutsy) and each ime trying to instal or disable something it asks me the passw,any way to disbale this as im the root? and how to log on the root account because when i tried i got error mesage
<tux^fusion> hello
<kris> i have a problem
<robdig> CapaH: it will also show IP addr if you have one...
<Shahar> leachy94: you need a partition program that works with NTFS (like Partition Magic) and you need to resize your windows partition.
<Shahar> Thinkywisely: no.
<Para93> i've a problem with the installation of a patch can anyone hep me?
<chuleman> anyone know where to download the screenlets?? the oficials pages are down...
<mrmonday> I'm using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies to install ubuntu, but can't get tomsrtbt to load the usb modules - can anybody help?
<leachy94> my current partition takes up all space too so is that wat resize is for
<karmelek> i've completly no idea what to do
<kris> i try to install openvpn on a openwrt but i dont have enought space
<Para93> i install  the patch in the directory of my kernel's source
<Shahar> leachy94: correct.
<tux^fusion> you shouldn login in your graphical enviroment with your root acocunt , because thats what windows does , and we know where that leads  =)
<robdig> CapaH: wrong, it will NOT show IP addr, you  use ifconfig for that
<Para93> but when i tun make modules
<troseph> Shahar: So there isn't a way to bypass that auth?
<karmelek> i've tried with obex_test but it can't see my phone
<Para93> it say there's an error
<leachy94> so google partition magic
<Thinkywisely> Shahar , sorry?
<leachy94> will it set up a duel boot then so i choose either one?
<diogo> help
<zimon> Thinkywisely, try to get used to sudo ... there's really no reason to set a root pw. instead of logging in as root, use "sudo -s"
<Para93> help
<diogo> dificulty install
<kris> anyone know a little package of openvpn client <1m
<tux^fusion> ubuntu install cd automaticly isntalls multi boot software "grub" you dont loose your M$
<Thinkywisely> but if i dont work from terminal?
<Shahar> troseph: I don't know, but I answered his question earlier
<wqwa> Package imlib11 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<wqwa> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<wqwa> is only available from another source
<emort> need wlan help msg me pleas!
<Shahar> Thinkywisely: then you definetly shouldn't be allowed to use root.
<Para93> can anyon help me??????????????????
<wqwa> the same thing with every these packages
<Shahar> Para93: apparently not.
<troseph> Shahar: lol you just said no.
<brobostigon> hi, good afternoon
<leachy94> has the ubuntu live cd got an irc client
<Shahar> wqwa: you can't install that deb file on that version of ubuntu, in that case.
<bjames> karmelek: have you tried nokia manula?
<dskid807> yes, pidgin instant messanger
<Shahar> troseph: no like a minute ago I gave him a fairly nuanced response and he ignored it.
<karmelek> bjames, ?
<diogo> 	
<diogo> Someone likes of Windows Vista?
<brobostigon> leachy94:  pidgin is on live cd and uses irc
<karmelek> manual?
<leachy94> ok
<Shahar> diogo: someone very stupid.
<leachy94> i wondered wat that was :S
<Thinkywisely> i meant for ex: when i click on synaptic package manager , each time asks me for the passwd!!
<leachy94> well ill go on ther in a min and can someone guide me through install
<ubuntufisher> hi! gays  i am running ubuntu 7.10 on IBM Thinkpad T43.From  i press power botton until i get the login screen ,i can't see nothing ,it's always black out.
<ubuntufisher> And it take me about 4 minutes. if there are some gays who can help me out?
<Thinkywisely> for update too!
<micio> salve
<VijayG> now mysql is working
<Shahar> Thinkywisely: to prevent you from doing something stupid.
<VijayG> any idea, how to enter in mysql using password
<VijayG> when i press mysql
<VijayG> it says ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<diogo> Excuse
<VijayG> i know the password
<Shahar> VijayG, mysql -p
<CapaH> ahhh
<VijayG> where to enter this
<VijayG> ok
<CapaH> robdig: Now I understand what you are asking. Yes it shows the ESSID
<troseph> So... Is there a way to bypass authentication when running administrative programs?
<Thinkywisely> ok !thnx !
<karmelek> bjames, in manual is only about windows
<leachy94> im gettin partition magic now
<VijayG> now, where can i give the command to start apache, php and mysql at the startup of ubuntoo
<robdig> CapaH: cool, then your card is at least connecting. Can you ping your router? your IP may be different, but something like ping 192.168.0.1? use crtl+c to get it to stop...
<victor__> how can a non-empty directory deleted with a command?
<Thinkywisely> now im looking for any web authoring system ? working on gutsy ?
<brobostigon> troseph: you cant bypass it, its there for security,
<victor__> rmdir only removes empty ones.
<chuleman> anyone know where to download the screenlets?? the oficials pages are down...
<troseph> Brobostigon: lame. It's annoying.
<CapaH> robdig: I cannot ping the router --- but I know its ip
<VijayG> where can i give the command to start apache, php and mysql at the startup of ubuntoo
<CapaH> whooaa
<CapaH> magically or something I just got it to work :P
<CapaH> I think... findnig out now
<troseph> brobostigon: even with the keyring?
<devilkevin> Hi all! I got a Intel Core2Duo 6400 running in my Computer, should i get the Ubuntu x86-Edition or the 64bit edition?
<brobostigon> troseph: its there on purpse, you cant disable it, its there in windows vista, mac os x and linux, all part of security
<robdig> CapaH: sounds promising...
<zimon> devilkevin, 64 bit of course
<troseph> lol what a wuss
<CapaH> noope
<CapaH> Doh when I pinged the ip address it was using my eth0 which DOES work (wired connection) --- pinging when eth0 is down and eth1 is up = destination host unreachable
<chuleman> devilkevin, i m running the ubuntu 7.10 amd64, and im happy.....
<zimon> devilkevin, although some apps still need 32 bit-libs, e.g. skype, acroread, flash ... that's annoying.
<robdig> CapaH: :(
<troseph> chuleman: have any problems with WINE, flash, etc
<Arelis> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<devilkevin> zimon: okay, i heard that a lot of software does not work on 64bit edition - true?
<devilkevin> flash dont work on 64bit edition?
<chuleman> troseph, i dont use wine, and flash is working bery well...
<VijayG> I have an app I would like to run all the time, and to start automatically at the time of startup of OS
<CaRtz> !torrents
<VijayG> what command can i use for the same
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<troseph> Vijay: you can do it from the Sessions interface in administration
<jhoc2x2_> who uses OSX here>
<jhoc2x2_> who uses OSX here??
<troseph> jhoc2x2: Pick me! Pick me!
<zimon> devilkevin, i don't have any problems with it. multilibs are ugly, but it works
<devilkevin> okay thanks
<jhoc2x2_> troseph: how to obtain OSX???
<simon__> hey i've got a tv card lscpi output : http://rafb.net/p/0aeEC655.html how can i use this card under gutsy?
<troseph> jhoc2x2_: came with my MacBook or you can get it at the apple store
<chuleman> devilkevin, i havent problem with any webpage, but may be that i dont see any flash animation , send me a link with a web with flash, and i tell you..
<VijayG> ok
<VijayG> thanks
<devilkevin> www.derbauer.de
<devilkevin> thats full flash power ;)
<jhoc2x2_> troseph: can't i download it? or apt-get ????
<cox> hey all
<troseph>  jhoc2x2_: OS X isn't free, it's Macintosh's product.
<chuleman> devilkevin, its working fine
<cox> ubunu is stopped at loading networks when booting, is there anyway to get it to stip the step
<troseph>  jhoc2x2_: I'm sure you could pirate it, but that is not advised
<devilkevin> okay
<cox> skip
<jhoc2x2_> troseph: ouch
<robdig> CapaH: are you using DHCP on your router?
<troseph>  jhoc2x2_: the core kernel is opensource though, it's called Darwin
<cox> is there anyway to boot in safemode?
<robdig> CapaH: or another question, does ifconfig show that you have an ip addr?
<CapaH> robdig: I tried DHCP for eth1 (wireless) no success,  for eth0 no problem. eth0 has ip eth1 does not
<troseph> jhoc2x2_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDarwin
<kakoonia> hi
<cox> CapaH: lol i was having that exact problem before it then failed to boot
<Andycasss> How to I make my apache 2 server in ubuntu public??
<jayde_drag0n> hi i just enabled the restricted drivers on my video card in my never ending quest to enable desktop effects withut using xgl and now my scree is black and i have no access to udo my action except in terminal.. but i don't know the command.. can someoine please assist me?
<Andycasss> Right now it only works when i enter the LAN ip
<kakoonia> someone knows a program i can use on gutsy, to download/remove photos from my ipod-nano ?
<troseph> !thin-client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thin-client - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<troseph> !thin
<kakoonia> !ipod
<Andycasss> How to I make my apache 2 server in ubuntu public?? Right now it only works when i enter the LAN ip
<troseph> !thin
<troseph> uhhh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<jayde_drag0n> and i'm a girl.. will that make someone actually talk to me?
<cox> jayde_drag0n: haha
<troseph> jayde_drag0n: lol have you been ignored?
<jayde_drag0n> over and over
<cox> people, does anyone know how to boot in safemode?
<robdig> CapaH: in your network interfaces file, you should see a line somewhat like iface eth1 inet dhcp. an easy way to look is to enter less /etc/network/interfaces
<troseph> jayde_drag0n: what's up
<CapaH> yes continue
<CaRtz> what ubuntu edition would you guys suggest? im a newbie and would like to download ubuntu
<jayde_drag0n> troseph: i just enabled the restricted drivers on my video card in my never ending quest to enable desktop effects withut using xgl and now my scree is black and i have no access to udo my action except in terminal.. but i don't know the command
<^^^EROS^^> Ubuntu can install on a server remotely having already installed another linux?
<CapaH> CaRtz: just general Ubuntu
<^^^EROS^^> If you can give me some advice and documentation?
<^^^EROS^^> :)
<CaRtz> ^^^EROS^^: okay.
<troseph> jayde_drag0n: what type of gfx card?
<jayde_drag0n> troseph: ati radeon
<troseph> jayde_drag0n: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<troseph> select your resolution and restart X
<robdig> CapaH: so it looks ok?
<CapaH> yes
<troseph> jayde_drag0n: On a side note, I have never been able to get my Radeon to work with xgl
<jayde_drag0n> troseph: i switched from the driver i was using to the linux one... can't see it now .. (black screen yeay)  then following instructions i enabled the restricted driver... will that command still work?
<mutle> what is the best way to copy and enlarge a lvm partition?
<jayde_drag0n> troseph: i have to do it in safemode
<jayde_drag0n> or whatever its called
<troseph> jayde_drag0n: yeah. or push: alt+ctrl+f2
<jayde_drag0n> troseph: me either.. xgl HATES my machine
<jayde_drag0n> okay my comp is in the other room i'll brb
<troseph> jayde_drag0n: I think Linux hates ati
<troseph> jayde_drag0n: :)
<emort> ANYONE NEED SOME WLAN HELP!!!
<nonix> Hrm, disk failure while rebuilding raid5... no way to recover besides backups?
<emort> ANYONE I NEED SOME WLAN HELP!!!
<Gasten> I've installed Gnash on my gutsy. How do install the Adobe flash player instead (it worked better)?
<nonix> Gasten: I'd guess if you remove gnash you'll be given the choice again... never tried though.
<Gasten> nonix: ok
<nicolah> is there a way to power up a pc after hibernation without getting asked for a password ?
<Leachy94> hi im back
<chuleman> anyone know where to download the screenlets?? the oficials pages are down...
<sui_> bye
<diafic> does anyone know what driver the IBM Microdrive needs?
<Leachy94> so how do i install ubuntu while keeping windows xp
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760
<chazco> diafic: the CF one? It should use the generic CF mass storage driver iirc
<simone> hi all
<diafic> I can't get it to install to it
<diafic> or read it
<diafic> it works dandy under windows
<chazco> Does it show in dmesg?
<simone> I have some problem with ffmpeg
<diafic> hold
<simone> someone can help me?
<chazco> Depends... i use ffmpeg sometimes
<troseph> simone: ask your question
<diafic> cs: pcmcia_socket1: time out after reset
<simone> I'm new in linux
<simone> I'm trying to install it
<chazco> hmm... not seen that before
<simone> with no success
<diafic> Leachy94, just drop the install CD in and it can repartition for you, keeping XP and installing a boot selector (GRUB) so you can choose either windows or linux at boot time
<chazco> Use synaptic to install ffmpeg... although i recommend compiling your own (so you get mp3 output support)
<chazco> simone: which version of Ubuntu?
<simone> the last
<simone> 7.2
<diafic> sorry, Hitachi Microdrive
<diafic> there is no 7.2
<jayde_drag0n> troseph: you are a DOLL!!!
<atlfalcons866> why does ext3 fail on files >4 GBs
<simone> how can I use synaptic
<jhoc2x2_> lol
<dskid807> When I try and enable Extra Effects on gnome I get: Composite extension is not available
<chazco> 7.10 i assume? The ffmpeg on the feed will work, but its not ideal
<jhoc2x2_> 7.10 d newest
<simone> As you can see i'm not a guru user
<chazco> simone: Its in the system menu... start it up, its fairly clear how to work it
<diafic> simone, run "synaptic" in the terminal or look in the menus
<diafic> its in there somewhere...
<Leachy94> can any 1 help i want to know how to install ubuntu will keeping windows xp so its a duel boot
<simone> ok I'm in
<chazco> Now, use search to find ffmpeg
<robdig> simone: system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Andycasss> How to I make my apache 2 server in ubuntu public?? Right now it only works when i enter the LAN ip
<chazco> Before you do - what are you planning to use ffmpeg for?
<dskid807>  When I try and enable Extra Effects on gnome I get: Composite extension is not available
<simone> I'm making a server
<chazco> You may need mp3 support?
<simone> to change video forma
<simone> yes
<chazco> The you need to compile it
<chazco> Ubuntu's version doesnt have it
<simone> ok
<chazco> let me find the instructions
<simone> I've tryed to complie it without success
<jhoc2x2_> how to compile?
<Leachy94> =-O
<chazco> Or i can DCC you a deb simone...
<yohsoog> Leachy94 : try one of the links here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dual+boot&titlesearch=Titels
<simone> mmm DCC??
<simone> I've found a tutorial with
<Lockzi> Hello, I'm having problems with glftpd server... It looks like the problem lies with xinetd not starting it properly...
<chazco> simone - this guide works on 7.10 - http://po-ru.com/diary/bleeding-edge-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-feisty/
<simone> an --enale-mp3lame option
<chazco> (I know it says .04, but it works fine on .10)
<jhoc2x2_>  how to set or configure CCSM to make an outcome where each desk can be seen when rotating the cube???? please som1 teach me how to
<chazco> hmm... i cant find the .deb, sorry
<simone> no problem
<simone> I try this version
<rahmen> I was just thinking of installing Skype on Gutsy.. I found skypes own downloadpage: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/beta/choose/ but there's only for feisty there.. will it work on gutsy?
<chazco> It should work fine, good luck :)
<atlfalcons866> will i see a speed boost if i defrag my ext3 that is 84% full?
<simone> thank you
<simone> very kind
<joshua__> How do I setup ubuntu to auto mount dvd rom, hard drive etc?
<troseph> Linux girl of my dreams has left the channel! NO!!!!!! lol @ me
<cox> troseph: lol I think you may find more outside your room
<chazco> If the Ubuntu bug is fixed is it possible to remove the Vista partition and enlarge Ubuntu to use the whole HDD?
<troseph> cox: But I don't wanna leave. :( lol I'm actually at work.
<cox> anyway, on a more annoying note - for some reaon my machine is hanging in boot when I have a wifi card in
<cox> troseph: lol no nice women at your work, mine either - some pretty nice ones in the dept down the corridor though :P
<cox> anyone know why my wifi card is making my computer hang on boot
<rahmen> is there a Ubuntu Skype channel?
<troseph> :) Cox: what type of card?
<cox> netgear WG311 V3
<cox> it only happend after i installed the drive
<cox> it happens when config networks
<Learning-Ubuntu> rahmen, Problems with Skype?
<kiba> why does my monitor say it is out of range
<kiba> ?
<jhoc2x2> i have problem with my Limewire.. it is properly installed but when i run the program, blank screen appears
<cox> kiba: because the rez is too hight?
<jhoc2x2> i have problem with my Limewire.. it is properly installed but when i run the program, blank screen appears... please help.. i really need to download audios
<marckie> jhoc2x2: install java
<kiba> cox: doesn't seem to be anything too high
<kiba> it fit nicely
<marckie> anyways...
<tarelerulz> any of you run the  HP pavilion  DV6004cl
<marckie> does anybody know how to enable usb in virtualbox?
<marckie> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kiba> more like everything is fricking small
<kiba> but anyway
<marckie> hello?
<marckie> does anybody know how to enable usb in virtualbox?
<Learning-Ubuntu> marckie, Theres a thread about that on ubuntuforums.org and as a bug on virtualbox
<kiba> I want to get rid of the Out of Range message
<marckie> i read it already and I did everything... but still can't mount usb in virtual box
<marckie> how about shared folders in virtual box?
<Lockzi> Hello, I'm having problems with glftpd server... It looks like the problem lies with xinetd not starting it properly... The server won't start when I try to connect to it
<Learning-Ubuntu> marckie, :( Sorry I heard about the USB problem when I used virtualbox for XP
<marckie> does anybody know how to create a folder/link which can be used to transfer files between the host and guest OS
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegeben; config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11853 mode 0644". But when I try to insert the file 'copy' in another directory (to copy it) Nautilus reports: "Error when copying. »smb://md...ben/config« could not be moved because you do not have the necessary access rights to read the object." But the rights are 0644. How to explain this contradiction?
<marckie> Learning-Ubuntu: how about shared folders?
<marckie> I need to have a link between the Host and Guest...
<marckie> my GF's using XP for her Book and Im using Gutsy...
<jhoc2x2> marckie: java already installed...
<marckie> So to have a truce, I installed VBox
<marckie> But it has a bug for USB...
<kiba> how to fix the "out of range" message?
<kiba> it is annoying me and the resolution is fine for my computer
<marckie> I don't care about the Internet not working also for the guest... I just need to have a folder to transfer files between Host and Guest
<marckie> Please?
<marckie> jhoc2x2: What Version of Java are you using?
<marckie> Java -version
<marckie> in terminal
<robdig> marckie: maybe you should try the #vbox channel
<marckie> ok... will try...
<ulemik> Hallo :)
<ulemik> Poland ??????????????????????????????????
<ulemik> Poland ??????????????????????????????????
<dgjones> !pl | ulemik
<ubotu> ulemik: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jhoc2x2> marckie:
<jhoc2x2> java version "1.5.0_13"
<jhoc2x2> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_13-b05)
<jhoc2x2> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.5.0_13-b05, mixed mode)
<ulemik> thx ;]
<kiba> this fricking annoying message won't disappear
<kiba> and with the font being ugly all the sudden?
<ulemik> test
<marckie> jhoc2x2: You need to use ia32-java-6-sun
<marckie> also, you have to update your alternatives for limewire to point it to use this one
<jhoc2x2> marckie: ouch.. i have a 64bit platforn... can't install 32bit programs
<marckie> I think its: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<marckie> then select ia32
<marckie> me too...
<marckie> it will, promise!
<marckie> that was my problem before also...
<Learning-Ubuntu> marckie, http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=2302&highlight=usb+host+ubuntu You did try this right?
<marckie> thanks!
<bobi_lesni> abe ima nekoje zensko na ovoj kanal a
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> aa
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<bobi_lesni> aaa
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<bobi_lesni> a
<ST47> yay
<ST47> more crappy opwork.
<jhoc2x2> marckie: which shud i choose??
<jhoc2x2> There are 2 alternatives which provide `java'.
<jhoc2x2>   Selection    Alternative
<jhoc2x2> -----------------------------------------------
<jhoc2x2>           1    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<jhoc2x2> *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
 * Tm_T slaps jhoc2x2 with pastebin
<marckie> jhoc2x2: seems like ia32-java isn't installed yet...
<marckie> sudo apt get it jhoc2x2 or search synaptic (which is easier)
<marckie> i guess
<inik> hi there
 * N3bunel saluta
<chrisg> ere
<chrisg> what kernel version is in ubuntu 7.10?
<chrisg> 2.6.22?
<rahmen> How do I check if my mic works?
<jhoc2x2> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<inik> try mic via - preferece - sound - audio capture
<victor__>  how to make my system support ‘unlink’ for nonempty directories?
<Puck72> hi people
<Puck72> i've a serious trouble
<chazco> Just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and it wants to download updates... my desktop already has them... is there any way to use the ones from the desktop without re-downloadign?
<Puck72> someone can help me?
<rahmen> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Puck72> after an installation of mencoder and mpeg
<GMWeezel> what's a program i can use that will convert my programs like my bash scripts to html?
<Puck72> i cannot see any video in any format
<_nix_> chazko: you can copy all the files from /var/cache/apt/archive/*.deb to your new installation
<Puck72> i've unistalled and reinstalled
<inik> chazco - just open sinaptic and add a source repository
<chazco> Ah, think i see it
<Puck72> but i only see some lines
<Puck72> someone can help me?
<jiutian> 好阿
<Puck72> have you some idea?
<gra010> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<_nix_> Puck72: can you spell out the error you're getting?
<Puck72> substantially
<IdleOne> Puck72: and please keep it all in one sentence
<IdleOne> s/sentence/post
<cr3> hi
<Puck72> the trouble is that mplayer, xine, vlc or other players cannot have a video output
<jayde_drag0n> troseph: hey i fixed the desktop settings thingy!!! i found the answer!!
<yohsoog> Hi all, i am trying to install a dual boot windowsXP/ubuntu on to 2 different hdds, but using the Live CD install, it gives me an error after step 4 where it says ubiquity has crashed. From then, the installation doesn't do anything anymore. Is there someone who can help me with this problem?
<_nix_> cr3: hello
<jhoc2x2> !mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<inik> do you hava a codeks installed
<Puck72> mencoder may be bugged?
<IdleOne> jayde_drag0n: what desktop thingy?
<chazco> How would I add it as a software source?
<jayde_drag0n> troseph: the desktop effects and compiz problem
<jayde_drag0n> troseph: with our ati cards
<cr3> how do i make my printer do not print url and title?
<jayde_drag0n> troseph: install and run "envy"
<Puck72> jhoc2x2: i've also reinstalled mencoder
<IdleOne> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Puck72> but without no results
<_nix_> chazco: I dunno... copying the already downloaded files in the expected locations generally works
<chazco> ok, will try... hopefully
<jhoc2x2> Puck72: u have trouble with mencoder too?
<jayde_drag0n> troseph:  it worked like a charm... it configured everything i rebooted and FINALLY after weeks of messing things up i enabled desktop effects.. no errors and the emerald themer works beautifully... no need to install xgl
<Puck72> may be, seek that i cannot se nothing
<deplorableword> Hello
<Puck72> i must reinstall kubuntu tu see a video?
<jhoc2x2> Puck72: don't
<_nix_> Puck72: are you comfortable with Konsole?
<Puck72> so so...
<Puck72> what i can do?
<yohsoog> Hi all, i am trying to install a dual boot windowsXP/ubuntu on to 2 different hdds, but using the Live CD install, it gives me an error after step 4 where it says ubiquity has crashed. From then, the installation doesn't do anything anymore. Is there someone who can help me with this problem?
<VijayG> through apt can we install joomla on ubuntu
<IdleOne> jayde_drag0n: please dont tell people to use programs like envy as they are not supported by ubuntu and probably will break your system.
<_nix_> Puck72: you can try mplayer <media-file> and check the text output to find out what's wrong
<VijayG> through apt can we install joomla on ubuntu
<deplorableword> anyone got time for a quick question?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Puck72> there's no error
<deplorableword> righto
<_nix_> deplorableword: if its quick enough..
<Puck72> mplaye play the file
<Puck72> but without a readable output
<deplorableword> Just reading the instructions for a macbook install, seems like theres a lot of stuff to do after you've installed, could this be wrapped up in a package of some sort?
<Puck72> only a lot of green lines
 * _nix_ is stumped over Puck72's problem.. anyone else?
<jayde_drag0n> IdleOne: okay.... i've been having this problem for weeks and so have a lot of other people.. and the "suppoprted ways" i broke my system several times... so i thought i would provide a most sought after answer for those with ati cards that couldn't no matter what fix the desktop effects problems... i was trying to be nice
<deplorableword> not actually wanting anyone to do it, just wondering if it's possible
<IdleOne> jayde_drag0n: I understand what you are saying it is that envy and other scripts do things in ubuntu that force things to "work" but in essence actualy break the OS so you might not have issues right now but sooner or later down the line you might and probably will
<chuleman> anyone know where to download the screenlets?? the oficials pages are down...
<_nix_> deplorableword: I don't have a macbook but I guess OEM installs are for that kind of stuff..
<IdleOne> jayde_drag0n: see !workforme
<deplorableword> _nix_: righto, you could build then a custom install for a type of machine then?
<chazco> hmm... does Ubuntu come with bittorrrent by default?
<chazco> hmm... does Ubuntu come with bittorrrent by default?
<chazco> oops
<jhoc2x2> anyone here care to teach me how to download mp3 from ubuntu???
<zerok> O_o
<jayde_drag0n> IdleOne:  yah it did things that my newbness couldn't seem to figure out.. and i couldn't find any other answer outthere... okay i'll type that
<jayde_drag0n> !workforme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workforme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jayde_drag0n> !workform
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workform - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhoc2x2> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<chazco> Anyone know if hibernate will work on the u200...?
<jhoc2x2> !mp3
<jayde_drag0n> IdleOne:  it didn't know what that was
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_nix_> chazco: I guess so.. ktorrent in kubuntu
<chazco> Was just wondering why the first update-manager run is installing it...
<chazco> That explains it then :)
<_nix_> chazco: oh.. k
<PCZ> hi ppl..
<_nix_> PCZ: Hello
<PCZ> people from #tremulos sent me here to ask if someone know how to resolve a problem ^^
<PCZ> im' sorry in disturbing
<PCZ> bust a "linux" newbye
<PCZ> *but
<chazco> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<_nix_> !ask | PCZ
<ubotu> PCZ: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chazco> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Kibble_> is anyone here experiencing a flashing screen (nvidia, gutsy)?
<PCZ> i' ve continue crashing and "stopping fullscreen games" becuse compiz and amsn interfere..
<poeloq> how do i tell gnome to open all mp3s in xmms
<gnr_> how do i get vlc to play dvds from my laptop?
<chazco> Kibble_ got gusty & nvidia here, no issues
<Kibble_> chaz  - which card?
<poeloq> !codec | gnr_
<ubotu> gnr_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * timi gives up & installs XP
<PCZ> they said me to open new x session...how do i can using ubuntu?
<poeloq> timi: whats ur problem
<Lockzi> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<timi> You name it, I have it
<Lockzi> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Kibble_> chazco - which nvidia card do you have?
<Puck72> hi
<Puck72> no one have an idea?
<Kibble_> any1 know of a good university course in software design?
<cunningx> Waterloo is supposed to be great
<_nix_> Kibble_: depends on your location
<Kibble_> thanks cunnunx. I was checking waterloo out
<Kibble_> cunningx, rather
<Kibble_> nix - i can move
<Kibble_> looking all over the world
<_nix_> oh.. k
<cunningx> I have a cousin going through software design at waterloo, sais its awesome
<Kibble_> yeah, i've heard the same thing. friend took system design in Waterloo, loved it
<Kibble_> any1 else know of/hear of really good university courses in software design?
<PCZ> how to avoid compiz & amsn cause my games crashes in ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon? have to open new X session? and if yes: how?
<niko___> is there any fan speed control program for ubuntu?
<Kibble_> you have linux games?
<PCZ> i have problem on tremolous...
<PCZ> linux game
<PCZ> it reduces to a window and mouse block...
<reduzio> QUESTION: hi! I upgraded from Ubuntu Fiesty to Ubuntu Gutsy, and now my pentium D seems to be using only one of it's CPUs :( (/proc/cpuinfo shows only one now, when there used to be two)
<kst-> can someone tell me how to mount .mdf images in gutsy?
<niko___> i just switched to linux and my fans are spinning annoyingly fast
<reduzio> kst-, I'm not sure if you can do that, but you can download a little app called "mdf2iso"
<kst-> how long does it take to convert a cd image then?
<kst-> like a minute, an hour, ?
<niko___> any program to slow fans down, in windows i had speedfan
<reduzio> kst-, a few minutes
<kst-> ok will try that one then
<kst-> thanks reduzio
<kst-> oh i just found this, would that work? http://snipplr.com/view/738/how-to-mount-isonrgmdf-image-files-and-how-to-convert-between-formats/
<kst-> what does loop=/dev/loop0 do?
<cunningx> I would be pretty interested in a program to slow down the fans as well
<Kibble_> my fans have been great
<reduzio> kst-, you can mount them directly i suppose, but you need to know the offset to the begining of the actual image (past the mdf headers of the file)
<Kibble_> linux took nearly all of the load of my computer, barely ever reaches 50C
<pippijn> hi all
<Kibble_> hey
<pippijn> I installed ubuntu and I want to use my own mouse pointers
<reduzio> kst-, oh it seems mdf doesn't have any headers, it's the nrg ones that need it
<reduzio> kst-, so yeah you can mount them directly then
<kst-> cool thanks :)
<pippijn> I tried it with installing them to .icons and changing it in .Xdefaults but it didn't work out
<pippijn> how can I do it in ubuntu?
<tntCry> laptop overheating because of ubuntu !!!
<Panagant> Panagant
<tntCry> laptop battery life shortage
<reduzio> pippijn, system -> Preferences -> Appareance lets you install icon sets
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegeben; config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11853 mode 0644". But when I try to insert the file 'copy' in another directory (to copy it) Nautilus reports: "Error when copying. »smb://md...ben/config« could not be moved because you do not have the necessary access rights to read the object." But the rights are 0644. How to explain this contradiction?
<pippijn> reduzio: it lets me install them?
<pippijn> reduzio: I'm in there now
<Panagant> dil:
<geekzy> hi all
<pippijn> I don't see anything like "install" or "add"
<Puck72> hi guys
 * Panagant slaps DIL around a bit with a large trout
<kst-> reduzio : mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Puck72> i've not solved my trouble with video files
<kst-> thats the error i get :(
<Puck72> no one can help me
<tntCry> guys my laptop is overheating and battery life is short , ( on windows it stands 4 hours ) , with ubuntu only 1 hour!!!!
<Puck72> i use my pc to work...
<Puck72> please, help me...
<geekzy> yeahhh the same with mine
<reduzio> kst-, try with that option: -t iso9660
<geekzy> the battery is running out very quickl
<geekzy> in ubuntu gutsy gibbon 7.10
<kst-> unable to identify cd-rom format
<kst-> :(
<reduzio> I'm too poor to purchase a laptop, otherwise i'd help you :)
<bobbob1016> I'm running on a Centrino, non-duo.  It's 2ghz.  It has CPU stepping, so it can conserve power.  However, it is running 2ghz (full speed) all the time.  I read a forum post that said to add some lines to my /etc/modules file, and now from time to time I get 1.5ghz, but not 600mhz which is the lowest it can step, and which it did on feisty, any ideas?
<reduzio> kst-, guess you'll have to try mdf2iso then
<kst-> yeah i'll do, thanks
<mboman> bobbob1016, have you tried powertop?
<gmenelau> how can i change the update setting not to need cd but to go to internet direct
<kst-> gmenelau software sources > uncheck CDrom at bottom
<pippijn> reduzio: I have this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue+Glass+XCursors+3D?content=5532
<pippijn> reduzio: how do I install that in ubuntu?
<geekzy> and i heard an issue that if you use ubuntu 7.10 gutsy you can make the hard drive broke
<gmenelau> kst- how?
<geekzy> is that true guys
<atlfalcons866> geekzy: no
<bazhang> not conclusive geekzy
<atlfalcons866> geekzy: it was a kernel issue in fiesty 2.6.20
<kbrooks> geekzy, no
<anzan> geekzy, no.
<bobbob1016> The lines I added that might help others are "battery" "ac" "thermal" "processor" "acpi-cpufreq" "cpufreq-userspace" each quote is another line, in a terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/modules" and add all those lines, each part goes on it's own line, without quotes
<atlfalcons866> kernel 2.6.20 was a buggy kernel
<kst-> gmenelau use the gnome menu in the panel? system > administration > software sources or something similar, my ubuntu is not in english :)
<atlfalcons866> does root have premissions to bypass everything
<reduzio> pippijn, in Appareance Preferences, just click "Install" and select the .tar.gz of the mouse theme
<NewUserr> hi guys i am cheking my system with tiger but each time when it tries to perform a rootkit check it crashes can anybody tell me why
<gmenelau> kst- and then ?
<kst-> theres a field with your CD image listed, uncheck that option and press ok
<gmenelau> kst- there is no check in the cd rom
<kst-> hum
<bobbob1016> mboman: powertop just suggests things to do at the moment, I was wondering why my CPU isn't stepping to lower speeds to save power as it did in feisty, edgy, and dapper.
<chazco> Silly question... but is there a blue version of the Ubuntu 7.10 wallpaper?
<bazhang> chazco: try art.gnome.org
<pippijn> reduzio: the file format is invalid
<mboman> bobbob1016, yes, but for me it found out that Skype is a real pig for an example - even in off-line mode
<NewUserr> hi guys i am cheking my system with tiger but each time when it tries to perform a rootkit check it crashes can anybody tell me why
<Learning-Ubuntu> chazco, I dont think so unless theres a package from Synaptic you could install to get it. You are likely to find it gnome-look.org or one of the other eye candy sites
<bobbob1016> mboman: Not using skype.  I want to fix the CPU-Stepping, since I was happy with the battery life when it did step
<chazco> ok thanks
<atlfalcons866>  does ubuntu support have pata and sata drives?
<bazhang> NewUserr: as in OS X tiger?
<geekzy> does any knows how to install the driver for my sound card
<kst-> gmenelau sorry that sources list thing wont open for me atm :( so i cant tell you
<gmenelau> kst- there is no check in the cd rom
<geekzy> and my web cam
<kst-> but i'm sure there was an option somewhere in there
<NewUserr> bazhang dont know i dont use mac OS
<kst-> ah, now
<sui_> sudoku bug
<VijayG> Hello, i need to install joomla in ubuntu 7.10
<kst-> on the "software by ubuntu" tab?
<mboman> bobbob1016, well, if powertop shows you that it should be stepping down but it doesn't I unfortunatly can't help you. My Thinkpad X40 steps down all the way to 600 MHz once I killed Skype and some other resource-hogging applications
<VijayG> any manual for the same?
<bazhang> NewUserr: what is tiger?
<Mayber> is there any menu driven setup for Xorg that'll understand that I have 2 video cards installed?
<NewUserr> geekzy which souncard u have?
<NewUserr> software to check computer bazhang
<geekzy> i'm using acer aspire 5500 series
<bazhang> NewUserr: installed from where? not in repos
<baikonur> is there a way to watch a DVD copied to the harddisk as if it was on the DVD itself? So that I can watch the DVD at once and not having to start each chapter seperately?
<bobbob1016> mboman: It stepped down on feisty, and I haven't changed anything except going to gutsy
<NewUserr> bazhang :well yes
<flush_> hrm
<flush_> anyone using ipcop here ?
<NewUserr> geezky: u dont get any sound at all?
<geekzy> yes
<pippijn> reduzio: the file format is invalid
<geekzy> i try to configure the alsa base file
<geekzy> and still nothing happen
<dave__> hey hi everyone
<geekzy> in the /etc/modprobe.d directory
<NewUserr> geezky:u have a soundcard on board
<Learning-Ubuntu> geekzy, By any chance know the sound chipset?
<NewUserr> geekzy:u have a soundcard on board
<niko___> i need help slowing down my cpu fan
<pippijn> niko___: I need help speeding it up
<geekzy> i'm using a acer aspire 5500 series ( laptop )
<pippijn> niko___: let's switch computers
<niko___> hmm what do you have pippijn?
<geekzy> it's says realtek ALC883
<pippijn> dell inspiron 9400
<pippijn> but I actually want to install a cursor theme
<pippijn> nobody seems to know how
<Learning-Ubuntu> geekzy, You need to recompile the new alsa modules like I did I guess
<geekzy> how can i do that
<Learning-Ubuntu> geekzy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<NewUserr> geekzy are u sure that on your settings nothing is put on mute?
<LinuxHelp> How do I install to RAID 1?
<Learning-Ubuntu> geekzy, Only do that if your alsa is not muted loke NewUserr  said
<niko___> CPU Fan:  1748 RPM  (min = 1767 RPM, div = 4) ALARM
<dave__> i have an issue with the resolution so i need to get to the control panel
<gnr_> how do i get vlc to play dvds from my laptop?
<dave__> anyone knows how the command of the console
<Learning-Ubuntu> geekzy, Further more if you search for Realtek on ubuntuforums.org you'll see multiple threads which show the process
<NewUserr> gnr_ : on synaptics
<LinuxHelp> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dave__> no apt
<Times_Witness> is there any linux software to connect to irc that allows us to script on it?
<bazhang> NewUserr: I'd stick with rkhunter and chkrootkit they are in the repos--tiger is known to give false positives
<Dan> how do i get onto a wyldryde server?
<niko___> could changing div affect fan speed
<gnr_> do what on synaptics?#
<NewUserr> bazhang: yes tried them out yesterday rkhunter worked well but not chkrootkit
<kst-> whats the easiest way to uninstall gutsy wine version and go back to wine .45? apparently theres a wine bug that wont let me play wc3 on battlenet..
<gnr_> i have vlc, im not retarded.. just wpon play dvds
<gnr_> wont
<NewUserr> gnr_: u can search it on synaptic
<MattJ> gnr_: File->Open disc
<bazhang> gnr_: synaptic allows you to add and remove software packages as well as enabling new sources of software installation
<MattJ> Listen to him, he knows what Synaptic is :)
<NewUserr> gnr_ : or on terminal apt-get install vlc
<gnr_> i have vlc
<b1n42y> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ankur> is there any software for forwording a port in ubuntu?
<gnr_> Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/media/cdrom0'
<NewUserr> gnr_: and where is the problem then
<kst-> gnr_ try gnome-default-applications-properties
<LjL> !firewall > ankur    (ankur, see the private message from Ubotu)
<b1n42y> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b1n42y> fu
<MattJ> gnr_: Strange, is that where your DVD drive is located?
<juano__> hello room
<NewUserr> gnr_: ihave no problems to watch dvds on vlc
<redfireant3> what is the shortcut to open a terminal window
<juano__> redfireant3: alt + f2  gnome-terminal
<NewUserr> gnr_ : does vlc not recognize your dvd drive?
<bazhang> gnr_: you may need to enable a new software repository in synaptic
<Ayabara> I have built my own alsa-packages and screwed things up. how can I go back to the versions originally in gutsy?
<gnr_> where would my dvd drive be located?
<gnr_> #that was my guess
<MattJ> gnr_: Mine is /dev/scd0
<redfireant3> thank you
<gnr_> thanks MattJ
<gnr_> works :p
<MattJ> gnr_: Great :D
<b1n42y> can someone point me to a doc on creating a home network...laptop wireless through router to desktop
<NewUserr> eh guys what you do to heck your system if i may ask?
<NewUserr> chek
<wanderley> what is it dpkg: erro processando /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_108-0ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<wanderley>  ???
<wanderley> how do I resolve all conflits?
<kst-> i need to install an older wine version on gutsy to be able to play on battlenet, but how do i do that? can i use a feisty package?
<wanderley> or undo the upgrade-dist
<ConstyXIV> wanderley, start with a sudo apt-get -f install
<rahmen> I need some help with my microphone.. I can't make it work
<geekzy> yes
<geekzy> i'm sure that my sound card is not muted
<b1n42y> should i just use RDC to transfer files between laptop and desktop?
<wanderley> ConstyXIV, it's cleanning (removing some packages)
<wanderley> ConstyXIV, I'm upgrade 6 pcs
<b1n42y> whats the fast and quick way?
<wanderley> ConstyXIV, and I copy the package between the pcs
<wanderley> ConstyXIV, so, I'm problem with the last
<kinroad> if i have killed all processes and then do 'sudo init 2' does it go back to normal mode without reboot? Because with sysvinit it doesn't but in ubuntu it seems to work
<wanderley> ConstyXIV, X not up
<logyati> hello! i need help installing my webcam... i found a driver that seems to work, gspca... repos version is old, the new version seems to work with my webcam... so, i downloaded a .tar.gz file with the source code, what should i do?
<NewUserr> rahmen:have the same problem
<WildEnte> quak
<bulmer> logyati-> did try to read the README file along with it?
<nitalaut> guys there's strange problem - my pc(gutsy) lock's up when i try to swith to other user. It shows just blank screen and i have to restart gdm to login..
<rahmen> NewUserr: nice.. hehe :P you're trying to use an external or is it internal?
<NewUserr> i am using skype but my microphone doesnt work
<logyati> bulmer, doesnt have one
<bulmer> logyati-> after you untar that file off course
<nitalaut> it started after upgrade to gutsy
<NewUserr> external
<rahmen> ok me 2
<logyati> bulmer, i know... it doesnt have
<rahmen> but my friend's mic works.. he's using an internal
<logyati> bulmer, im familliar with compilations, but not with driver compilations
<rahmen> he's talking to me atm through skype, but I can't answer
<NewUserr> rahmen: i can hear people on skype but cant talk with them lol
<bulmer> logyati-> after you untar it in a dir, no readme file or such?
<ramvi> I need serious help. I`ve been through every MBR recovery site on the web. But I dont get any change. Windows is always started. Problem: Installed windows xp and had gutsy installed. Please help me!
<rahmen> ^^
<logyati> bulmer, no
<ramvi> fdisk -l returns that it boots sda2 no matter how many grub changes I do
<bulmer> logyati i dont know then, who knows what that tarball have
<rahmen> anyone in here whose got an working external michrophone?
<bazhang> ramvi: dual boot or want to get rid of windows
<ramvi> dual boot
<NewUserr> rahmen: i just tried skyoe doesnt it work with oter prorams too?
<NewUserr> skype
<ramvi> grub is ignoring me for some reason
<bazhang> ramvi: which installed first xp/vista/ubuntu
<juano__> ranv: ramvi sda2  in grub is hd0,1
<rahmen> NewUserr: I've tried using sound recorder but it doesn't work..
<rahmen> NewUserr: yours works otherwise?
<Hellmaster> how do i get to the control panel from the console??
<NewUserr> eh guys an anybody help me and rahmen to make work our microphone :)
<ADemiG0D> whats the best program to make a disk image of your setup?
<ramvi> bazhang: ubuntu than xp
<NewUserr> no rahmen havent tried yet
<rambo3> NewUserr, unmute the mice
<bazhang> ramvi: now grub is missing?
<juano__> ramvi: also maybe you have your disks mapped the other way around
<bruenig> ADemiG0D, dd
<alecs> hi there!
<rambo3> mice? microphone
<NewUserr> rambo3:settings are ok
<bazhang> hi alecs
<ramvi> juano__: yup, and grub is ignoring my setup (hd0)
<b1n42y> feq
<ramvi> bazhang: it's not loaded, yes. it goes right to windws
<juano__> ramvi: pastebin me your sudo fdisk -l  and menu.lst
<Kevin`> is it possible to not require a password for the gui privalage escalation but still require it for sudo?
<ADemiG0D> whats the best program to make a disk image of your setup?
<bruenig> Kevin`, write a sudoers exception
<bruenig> ADemiG0D, I have just answered that
<w0nder> my ubuntu login screen and desktop is messed up.. it's like ubuntu thinks i'm at a really high resolution so the desktop stretches off the screen.. I can't see the taskbar either.  The mouse still stops at the bottom of my monitor.  Any idea how to fix this?
<alecs> some questions ...  i have an Ntfs partition .... how can i edit files on that partition ? i allready install ntfs-3g package
<Tomcat_> ADemiG0D: dd
<ramvi> juano__: ok! http://pastebin.com/d64d349dc
<Tomcat_> alecs: Ubuntu 7.10? Works out of the box.
<WildEnte> installation question: I want to install 7.1 from a live cd (live system works pretty nice). In the install partitioner thing, it first wants to use all of my harddisk, which would eradicate my windows, so I choose "Manual". Here, it clearly recognizes that sda1 is an NTFS system, but under "used" it shows "unknown". I could go ahead and install it just fine, but I fear that because it didn't recognize windows it won't configure grub 
<WildEnte> will even mess something up.
<juano__> ramvi: ok
<ramvi> juano__: menu.1st isnt that important as grub isnt started
<bruenig> Kevin`, do sudo visudo and add something like this: bruenig ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/wifi-radar
<juano__> ramvi: i need sudo fdisk -l
<ramvi> juano__: http://pastebin.com/d5527e02c
<ramvi> :)
<bruenig> Kevin`, change to your username and whatever command it is that you are running, then make sure that you launch whichever application that is with sudo from now on
<dmnd> hi, when i select "Custom" under appearance and i close the window the settings are not being saved. What could cause this?
<gnr_> whats the best webdeveloper software for ubuntu?
<juano__> ramvi: so you need an entry for windows partition ?
<juano__> ramvi: right ?
<Kevin`> brunner how can I find what command is used
<ramvi> juano__: Nope, I need to change the mbr to sda1 and not sda2
<alecs> Tomcat_: alecs: Ubuntu 7.10? Works out of the box. what do you mean ?\
<bruenig> Kevin`, what application is it?
<bruenig> Kevin`, generally just do "which applicationname"
<NewUserr> someone knows a good program to modify mp3s?
<bruenig> !info audacity
<Kevin`> bruenig I at to allow it for the system things that require a password
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<jhoc2x2> where ot get themes??
<bruenig> Kevin`, how do you suppose sudoers is supposed to know what a "system thing" is as opposed to anything else?
<LjL> !themes > jhoc2x2    (jhoc2x2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<juano__> ramvi: actually you need to install it in the mbr at sda disk
<gnr_> jhoc2x2,  make your own, there are some in synaptic tho :p
<gnr_> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bruenig> Kevin`, the only way is to tell it each application you don't want to have to require a password for
<ramvi> juano__: is that a question or a fact?
<Tomcat_> alecs: It should find your NTFS partition automatically, mount it, and you should be able to edit stuff there.
<juano__> ramvi: well i think it would be the best
<Kevin`> bruenig I don't know the application name when i'm just changing a setting
<ramvi> juano__: so what do I do?
<bruenig> Kevin`, well you need to figure out what the application name is
<juano__> ramvi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<bulmer> i forget where do one sets the default application to play .avi  ..
<jhoc2x2> gnr_:  im a newbie.. don't expect me to know all...
<adante> um, does anybody use transcode?
<gnr_> i didn't, and so am I ;p
<jhoc2x2> gnr_:  if it is microsoft i wouldn't be asking for help...
<adante> does the default package does not seem to have lame or mp3 modules?
<ramvi> juano__: I'm on the live cd now since I cant start my installation. Ive tried all grub, grub-install and chroot stuff. I wont change...
<gnr_> whats the best webdeveloper software for ubuntu?
<thinsoldier> where does 7zip install to? I dont see it in my menu
<juano__> ramvi: aahh your on live
<juano__> ramvi: you have to chroot to your partition
<ramvi> juano__: done it. doesnt do anything
<thinsoldier> how can I unrar a rar file?
<audun_> Any other than me haveing problems with installing amsn on ubuntu 7.10 64-bit version ?
<juano__> ramvi: maybe its already mounted
<audun_> somebody that can help me?
<jhoc2x2> ramvi: why not use guided???
<juano__> ramvi: cd /media
<Dwarf89> how can i connect my bluetooth mouse to my computer?
<mrsno> gnr_ vim ? ;]
<ramvi> jhoc2x2: guided what?
<thinsoldier> where does 7zip install to? I dont see it in my menu
<thinsoldier> how can I unrar a rar file?
<juano__> ramvi: your linux partition might be in there
<drew_chicago> I have a bit of a sound problem. have all the sliders turned to 100% but I still don't have the range of  volume I think  I should. its just doesn't get as loud or soft as it should. any ideas?
<Leachy94> hey im tryin to install ubuntu on a seperate partition i have resized and made a new partition of 10 gig what do i do now
<ramvi> juano__: Ive mounted it to /mnt/root
<ramvi> juano__: and chroot ed into it
<juano__> ramvi: ok
<WildEnte> sorry for asking again: the ubuntu installer recognizes that sda1 is ntfs, but doesn't notice that it's windows. When installing Ubuntu, will I screw up my windows partition, or will grub be configured such that windows becomes inaccessible?
<Kevin`> bruenig lets say I want to allow ANY gui application without a password, but still require the confirmation dialog, require a password in cli
<ramvi> juano__:  run every grub grub-install there is. doesnt work
<code601> Why are the menus so sloooow?
<juano__> ramvi: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda
<bruenig> Kevin`, yeah sudoers exception for all of the gui applications in question
<Kevin`> :/
<audun_> why cant I choos 85hz on 1280*1024 when I can on windows?
<ramvi> juano__: thanks but doesnt work :( fdisk still the same
<rbs-tito> HI guys, I can't share ,y printer in Gutsy. It worked fine in Feisty, but doesn't work at all in Gutsy
<code601> my firefox bookmarks scroll off the screen and its all laggy
<Leachy94>  hey im tryin to install ubuntu on a seperate partition i have resized and made a new partition of 10 gig what do i do now
<slayer84> I got a printersharing problem. I need to restart cups before my client can see the printer
<slayer84> Is this a bug?
<ramvi> juano__: its really weird
<slayer84> As far as i can see cups is started at boot
<juano__> ramvi: we are missing something here..
<dbmoodb> got any australians in here ?
<juano__> ramvi: other commands work ?
<ramvi> juano__: Ive followed very how to on the web. Should be working, isnt
<jhoc2x2> ramvi: what's supposed to be the problem??
<bruenig> Kevin`, you could probably write a script to make it add the sudoers exceptions automatically but yeah one way or another
<audun_> stupid site, noone can help me :P
<bollerr> Does anybody speak Finnish?
<bruenig> that script would actually be interesting, it shouldn't be terribly hard
<dbmoodb> audun -what is the problem
<dbmoodb> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<juano__> ramvi: go to /bin
<ramvi> jhoc2x2: grub isnt loaded at start up
<juano__> ramvi: try from there
<code601> attach webnet
<juano__> ramvi: like  /bin/grub-install
<ramvi> juano__: chrooted or not?
<Leachy94>  hey im tryin to install ubuntu on a seperate partition i have resized and made a new partition of 10 gig what do i do now
<Slart> !fi | bollerr
<Kevin`> bruenig yeah i'll look more into it.. someday :)
<SpoZen> can someone help me with pro ftp server i keep gettin 530 login failed errors heres my conf file http://pastebin.com/m525af097
<juano__> ramvi: or /sbin/grub-install
<slayer84> Really noone having problems with cups?
<ramvi> juano__: chrooted or not?
<ubotu> bollerr: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<juano__> ramvi: yea, doesnt make a difference
<juano__> ramvi: did you try the command not chrooted ? if it worked ?
<Slart> !fi
<Slart> ubotu? sleeping?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleeping? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ramvi> juano__: which command? :)
<rahmen> NewUserr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<juano__> ramvi: grub-install
<rahmen> try it
<dbmoodb> ~grub
<dbmoodb> !~
<dbmoodb> no ... ok fine
<ramvi> juano__: it does Something, but it doesnt do It
<dbmoodb> wait crap i'm not in debian lol
<rahmen> NewUserr: didn't work for me but maybe my mikrophone doesn't work
<jhoc2x2> ramvi: i have that prob at first..when i change from vista ultimate.. i change setting on BIOS to default...problem solve
<ramvi> juano__: Installation finished. No error reported.
<juano__> ramvi: well there you have to put sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ramvi> jhoc2x2: you change setting on bios to default? Where what?
<NewUserr> rahmen:thanks no my microphone works tried it out on a windows computer
<ramvi> jhoc2x2: i dont have a bios. EFI
<justin420> can anybody recommend a application that displays an rss feed on your desktop? i really dont want to use gdesklets
<jhoc2x2> ramvi: ??? don't have a BIOS?? how is that possible??
<ramvi> jhoc2x2: jeez
<ramvi> juano__: Ive run that command as many times as my age
<Leachy94>  hey im tryin to install ubuntu on a seperate partition i have resized and made a new partition of 10 gig what do i do now
<ramvi> juano__: says its done what it should. fdisk returns the same
<bazhang> Leachy94: you want to install it?
<Leachy94> yeh
<bulmer> Leachy94-> format it as ext3
<Kevin`> jhoc2x2 it's very possible. you just need some other method for system information (memory ranges and such) to get to the os. sometimes just hardcoded, EFI does it, etc
<juano__> ramvi: fdisk doesnt have to do with that
<juano__> ramvi: it will always return the same
<Leachy94> it keeps saying about need a root thing
<bazhang> is there some reason you dont Leachy94
<juano__> ramvi: after or before the command
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegeben; config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11853 mode 0644". But when I try to insert the file 'copy' in another directory (to copy it) Nautilus reports: "Error when copying. »smb://md...ben/config« could not be moved because you do not have the necessary access rights to read the object." But the rights are 0644. How to explain this contradiction?
<ramvi> juano__: wont it return that the boot record is on sda1 when its been changed?
<juano__> ramvi: fdisk just shows you your partition layout
<Leachy94> i choose manual at start of step 4
<ramvi> juano__: it has a star for what partition will be booted
<ramvi> juano__: am i wrong?
<juano__> ramvi: the boot record is never on sda1 , its on sda in this case which is the disks mbr, not the partition
<jhoc2x2> Kevin`: ohhh... i see.. thanks 4 d info..
<bazhang> Leachy94: you are on the installer disk right now and trying to setup a dual boot?
<Leachy94> yes
<juano__> ramvi: yes , the partitions marked with a star are flagged as bootable ones
<Leachy94> i have a partition of 10 gig ready for ubuntu
<Kevin`> jhoc2x2 lots of systems you just have a bootloader loaded the same way a bios image would be (from a certain memory location), and that loads the os kernel directly
<bazhang> Leachy94: what is the error message you are getting?
<Leachy94> no root file system is defined
<mheath> Hmm, whats the package name in 7.10 for the full compiz control panel / theme manager?
<infinitycircuit> compizconfig-settings-manager
<MilitantPotato> How do I enable bootlogging?
<mheath> infinitycircuit: ah, thanks.
<juano__> Leachy94: this is happening partitioning ?
<bazhang> Leachy94: are you familiar with disk partitioning at all?
<Leachy94> no
<Leachy94> i used gparted to resize my xp partition
<Leachy94> seems ok
<juano__> Leachy94: you need to define a partition and mount point should be "/"
<Leachy94> ok
<VijayG> Hello, i need to give permission to a folder as writable
<juano__> Leachy94: usually in a ext3 format
<VijayG> chown -R user folder will do in ubuntu
<Leachy94> ok will try now
<VijayG> or is there any other command
<VijayG> chown -R user folder
<tntCry> guys my laptop is overheating and battery life is short , ( on windows it stands 4 hours ) , with ubuntu only 1 hour!!!!
<infinitycircuit> VijayG: that will work fine
<VijayG> ok
<juano__> Leachy94: all you need for ubuntu is a root or / partition (which is the same) and a swap partition
<VijayG> this is to give the permission as writable
<infinitycircuit> VijayG: chown -R $USER or chgrp -R staff or chmod -R a+w
<Leachy94> after this is doen wen i boot my pc i will get option to boot xp or ubuntu ?
<bazhang> VijayG: that should suffice
<VijayG> ok
<Leachy94> to make swap partition do i just create new
<infinitycircuit> tntCry: what kind of laptop do you have
<juano__> Leachy94: that is with grub
<juano__> Leachy94: grub will install automatically
<tntCry> infinitycircuit, i tried it with 3 diffrent laptops
<Leachy94> whats grub?
<Leachy94> im new to linux
<tntCry> infinitycircuit, toshiba , hp and fujitsu
<juano__> !grub | Leachy94
<Leachy94> thought i might try it
<ubotu> Leachy94: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<infinitycircuit> tntCry: is your burn bad?  I get a good 6 hours on my thinkpad
<rahmen> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Leachy94> oh boot manager ok
<infinitycircuit> infinitycircuit: try installing powertop (apt-get install powertop)
<VijayG> i am actually trying to install joomla on ubuntu
<tntCry> infinitycircuit, the only old laptop is toshiba which is 2002 model
<rahmen> I need help with my microphone
<infinitycircuit> infinitycircuit: and follow all its instructions
<VijayG> but joomla is showing some folders as unwritable
<badkitty> VihayG: very easy
<VijayG> any idea, which user needs to be given permission as writable
<Leachy94> so after i format the partition with ext3 and make it root /
<Leachy94> is that it press forward?
<VijayG> <badkitty> : how to rectify that?
<badkitty> VijayG: umm lemme think how that went it has been a while
<tntCry> infinitycircuit, they all run out of battery faaast , and its soo hot from under , when im running vista hp stands 3 hours 1/2
<VijayG> In order for Joomla! to function correctly it needs to be able to access or write to certain files or directories.
<VijayG> If you see "Unwriteable" you need to change the permissions on the file or directory to allow Joomla! to write to it.
<VijayG> this is what it says
<ADemiG0D> i have ubuntu installed on my hdd only, i need to put windows back on.  Can i partition my free space and then install windows?
<Denyerec> Ok, so I followed the Ubuntu CUPS Samba windows/ubuntu printer sharing thing.
<Denyerec> And everything was working.
<VijayG> in joomla configuration pafe
<wanderley> how do i remove a package with force option?
<virtuososteve> hey
<Denyerec> Then I try to print today and it says I don't have permission to do so.
<virtuososteve> how can i sync videos to my iriver clix on ubuntu gutsy?
<Denyerec> In the GUI, everything is marked as shared as indicated in the tutorial.
<rbs-tito_> I'm having problems sharing printers on Gutsy. Theprinter is set to shared on the server, and the client is set to list shared printers, but it can't find it
<juano__> ADemiG0D: sure , gksudo gparted
<infinitycircuit> tntCry: that's bizarre.  powertop will probably tell you what's going wrong
<badkitty> Vijay pm...
<rbs-tito_> I've tried going through the CUPs interface, but still doesn't work
<tntCry> btw infinitycircuit i have a problem with my old laptop toshiba which gives me an error every time i scan for updates this is the error  signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Denyerec> So basically I can't print, and I can't see from the GUI why not, as I said everything is ticked where it needs to be.
<virtuososteve> does anybody know how to sync videos to an iriver clix on gutsy?
<juano__> ADemiG0D: actually the best would be if you have already free space in your hdd to just boot from windows cd and partition the free space in there
<MeeKs> how well will ubuntu run on a p3 500mhz machine with 256mb ram
<VijayG> <badkitty> trying to PM, you there?
<MeeKs> or xbubuntu
<gix> hey guys, i've freshly installed ubuntu 7.10, and i have an atheros-based wireless card, which according to madwifi, should 'just work', however, it doesn't
<badkitty> vijay yeah... are you registerred?
<gix> i think i need to install madwifi (Despite madwifi's site stating that it is installed), but i'm not sure how
<juano__> gix: in restricted drivers
<juano__> gix: usually prompts for a driver there dll or somethiing
<daffa> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<xgsys> Best choice of filesystem for transferring files between Ubuntu and Mac OS X with an external HD?
<Leachy94> !swapspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapspace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<badkitty> Vijay: are you registerred? I am PMign you
<gix> juano__: there is no wireless card listed.  there is, however, a 'software modem driver' that is enabled
<Leachy94> !Gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<juano__> gix: you got a modem ?
<gix> there's a modem built into this laptop, yes
<juano__> gix: its that
<juano__> gix: did it prompt when you installed ubuntu for a file or driver at one moment ?
<juano__> gix: cause i saw it on a dell inspiron
<chazco> Hi... the grub menu only shows up if i restart ubuntu... fresh boots dont show it... any ideas?
<eghjaytee> has anyone here done anything with ubuntu and GFS? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_File_System
<tntCry> what is the matter with everyone? i really need help but when im asking these questions every1 gaze away
<juano__> gix: and you would place the driver there
<gix> juano__: no it did not, is there a way i can 'detect new hardware'
<juano__> !ask | tntCry:
<ubotu> tntCry:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<karmelek> somebody know how to connect nokia 6630 with ubuntu via usb cable DKU-2 ?
<gix> juano__: the wireless card, i believe, was not inserted into the pcmia slot at the time of installation
<Denyerec> I don't wanna have to remove and reinstall ubuntu-desktop to get this working.... :/
<justin420> ok, how about another question. when running macslows cairo-clock, the clock appears white and doesnt show up properly. im using compiz fusion, and when its off the clock works perfectly.
<rahmen> My microphone isn't working and I tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture what do I do now?
<juano__> gix: i see, yea you would have to insert it in now and re-detect it
<justin420> whats the deal...
<Denyerec> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eghjaytee> !gfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> poop
<gix> juano__: how do i 'redetect' it ?
<tntCry> juano__, 1stly , screen resoloution problem  , 2ndly laptop battery dies quick , powertop software is just an automatic script which disables bluetooth and infared ect.. , 3rdly error while using update  signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<eghjaytee> ubotu: you have failed me
<acalbaza> anyone know how to get xterm running with vncserver?  my ~/.vnc/xstartup script does not seem to kick in?
<juano__> gix: go to system -----> preferences ----> hardware information
<juano__> gix: check if it is there
<jhoc2x2> hey... can i install my VISTA on my separate Drive?? im gutsy. having 2 separate drive...
<juano__> tntCry: 1)  system ------> administration ------> screen and graphics
<nooga> hi, i just got my grub back after WinXP installation, but XP isn't on the list
<nooga> how to add it?
<MilitantPotat1> How do I enable bootlogging in Gutsy?
<juano__> tntCry: check to see if the monitor is well selected, model and type, etc
<gix> juano__: it is not listed
<tntCry> juano__, its a laptop
<MilitantPotat1> !grub | nooga
<ubotu> nooga: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<w0nder> what's the shortcut key to open the gnome app menu? my desktop is all messed up and I can't see my menu or taskbar
<rahmen> Can someone please help me with my microphone? I don't know what to do after this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<juano__> tntCry: well can you change the resolution there ?
<tntCry> i could
<juano__> tntCry: what video card , nvidia , ati ?
<nooga> MilitantPotat1: yea, but i recovered grub and now xp does not start
<Mark761966> Hey everyone
<erUSUL> nooga: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the windows stanza to it there is an example entry for windows on the comments of the file
<Mark761966> I'm on Windows.
<Mark761966> Wait... Don't run away
<nooga> erUSUL: thx
<bazhang> heh
<tntCry> juano__, but its not like my other laptop were the other laptop font looks better and resoloution 1024 / 768 is great + 1280 / 800 looks very good , but on this laptop it looks dead and slim and font is naked means unacceptable
<juano__> gix: yea probably not having the card inserted at instalation was the problem, go to administration -----> network
<MilitantPotat1> Mark761966: relapses happen, we still believe in you.
<Mark761966> I'm about to burn the Ubuntu iso image to a disc
<tntCry> juano__, nvidia
<tntCry> Mark761966, burn it lo
<fernandez5250> testing
<Mark761966> Should I burn a DVD datadisc or all files to disc?
<tntCry> Mark17, whatever you like all work
<Mark761966> Ta
<MilitantPotat1> Mark761966:  burn it slow
<tntCry> Mark17, you must burn ISO
<Kevin`> Mark761966 you must burn it as the track, not single files
<Kevin`> otherwise it won't boot
<Kevin`> like any cd
<tntCry> Mark17, are you on windows? if so use nero or roxio
<livingdaylight> So, i can run any window manager in gnome?
<tntCry> Mark17, or isoburner
<bazhang> Mark761966: isorecorder2 works well in windows --freeware
<tntCry> Mark761966, or iso burner
<MilitantPotat1> +1 for isoburner
<w0nder> what's the terminal command in ubuntu? like if i want to create a launcher
<MilitantPotat1> Anyone know how to turn on boot loggin?
<juano__> tntCry: nvidia, alt + f2, type nvidia-settings
<livingdaylight> !window manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kevin`> w0nder x-terminal-emulator for the currently Selected terminal
<gix> juano__:in network settings, no 'wireless connection' is listed
<Mark761966> I'm using WiMP
<w0nder> thanks kevin
<MilitantPotat1> livingdaylight: aslong as the Window manager runs on debian based systems, ye
<tntCry> juano__, yes
<Mark761966> I can't be bothered to download anything else
<tntCry> juano__, i get nv control error
<Kevin`> Mark761966 if you have problems burning cds you should really ask in ##windows
<juano__> tntCry: bad driver
<juano__> tntCry: did you enable restricted drivers or no ?
<tntCry> no
<tntCry> lo
<livingdaylight> MilitantPotat1: So Gnome uses a window manager?
<juano__> tntCry: enable it
<MilitantPotat1> gnome IS a window manager
<juano__> tntCry: that will install the nvidia driver for your graphics card
<tntCry> juano__, its enabled its just because of xgl conflict , however i still can enable it by typeing  nvidia-settings -c :0
<MilitantPotat1> I installed ubuntu, but currently I'm using KDE and Xfce more then gnome
<livingdaylight> MilitantPotat1: i thought Gnome is a Desktop that uses window managers like Compiz
<juano__> gix: yea... cause no driver for the wireless
<MilitantPotat1> you mean GTK?
<MilitantPotat1> That's a window decorator
<Kevin`> gnome has it's own window manager. you could of course use a different one with it
<juano__> gix: mmm let me see where you can install the driver
<livingdaylight> MilitantPotat1: saying Gnome is window manager is wrong
<gix> juano__: ok - my wireless card is listed as compatible with the madwifi driver or perhaps i am mistaken
<gix> the whole 'madwifi.org' thing
<Kevin`> gix what is it listed as in lspci
<atouk> is there a heirarchy chart for the various desktops, managers, decorators, etc?
<livingdaylight> atouk: good question
<gix> kevin`: you'll have to be more specific, i'm still feeling my way around ubuntu
<juano__> gix: what you can try is to insert the card, reboot and check to see if the restricted drivers detects it and prompts you for it, what card is it ? and if you heard madwifi, you should try installing that too
<livingdaylight> i'm wondering what my options are in the Desktop environment for differnt window managers
<Mark761966> IS he really a robot?
<gix> kevin`: i do not understand what action i should take when you ask me for that, anyway
<Kevin`> gix open a terminal and run lspci, it will look like this only it will be atharos not ralink:
<Kevin`> 06:02.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<gix> you know, i really like this terminal thing :)
<Leachy94> how do i make a swap partittion
<kevin_> hi, can i ask a question about ssh and sshfs?
<oz_> I have all sorts of problems configuring a wireless card with rt61 chipset on gutsy, can some1 help ?
<Mark761966> My old computer conked out last night :(
<badkitty> kevin: no that is not allowed... of course just ask
<vb> dvd's do not auto mount on gutsy gibbon?
<juano__> Leachy94: create new partition, type swap
<kevin_> i was using sshfs last night, and was wondering if it is possible to prevent users from switching to the root of the file system
<gix> Kevin`, juano__: lspci doesn't list a 'network controller', only an ethernet controller (which is intel based)
<Kevin`> gix intel what?
<Mark761966> I'm burning!
<Mark761966> Ouch
<kevin_> lol
<Leachy94> ok im on my way to ubuntu i think :)
<MilitantPotat1> livingdaylight: you're right, I mis-read the wiki :)
<kevin_> i've heard the term "chroot" but am not sure if thats what i need
<gix> copypasta: 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)
<Mark761966> Let's hope Ubuntu works with this computer
<Kevin`> gix yeah that's the wired one.
<gix> i figured
<juano__> gix: yep wired
<Leachy94> migrate documents and settings what do i do here
<vb> dvd does not auto mount on my gutsy gibbon
<gix> so should i leave the wireless card plugged in, restart, and run lspci again?
<aoupi> any economist here?
<tntCry> now im in deep SITHITHIT i see black screen , i can see the top panel and th ebu ttopn bu tmy xcaht is dark black even firefox and vefything im dieing i think i must restart x
<Kevin`> gix if it's not listed you need to find a way to enable it or something first. some computers have a switch that actually does this I think
<w0nder> Does anyone know how to fix my desktop?  Is there a way to run a repair on ubuntu so it restores the desktop back to install defaults?
<chazco> Hi... when i boot my laptop i dont see the grub menu... the bios splash screen freezes (a few pixels change colour), and after 5 seconds Ubuntu starts... any ideas?
<Kevin`> gix is this a cardbus card?
<chazco> It shows up if I restart from Ubuntu though
<juano__> gix: yea i would recomend that
<aoupi> n/m
<MilitantPotat1> chazco: does ubuntu show up?
<Kevin`> gix if it's cardbus (the kind you stick into the side of a computer) ignore my last statement and run cardctl insert
<gix> it's a 'cardbus adapter'
<chazco> yep, it all works fine after that (well, i have other issues, but not related)
<lambd> Leachy94, use gParted  http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<w0nder> my desktop stretches off the screen and I can't see the taskbar or app menu...
<Mark761966> Okay, I now have one Ubuntu live disc burned. What now?
<gix> btw juano__,kevin`:i appreciate your guys' help
<MilitantPotat1> if your screen is going bad during POST it might be a BIOS setting?
<w0nder> what's the command to get into the resolution config?
<juano__> gix: no problem,  ne time
<MilitantPotat1> w0nder: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MilitantPotat1> !resolution | w0
<ubotu> w0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gix> uh oh, i get bash: cardctl not found... i do apt-get and the package keeps failing to install
<MilitantPotat1> opps.
<MilitantPotat1> w0nder: read above.
<Kevin`> gix on my ubuntu cardctl isn't installed by default. I would personally just install it as it seemed to do some magic with my cb/pcmcia port but there could be another way
<w0nder> thanks MilitantPotat1
<chazco> I dont think its the BIOS, works fine with just Vista
<Kevin`> gix fails to install pcmcia-cs why?
<gix> kevin`: "could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<chazco> It seems to be failing to show the grub menu
<Leachy94> wth all the popups that appear saying installing or whatever the one with the install bar is small and not apearing properly i aint going back though
<gix> so we have a 404 it seems :)
<juano__> gix: fix repos
<Kevin`> gix do you have internet access?
<gix> hahaha
<gix> yes, sorry i didn't even think of that
 * gix hits head on wall, one second,
<juano__> gix: heh
<Mark761966> I'm going to see if I can run Ubuntu
 * drunken_sapo greets everyone
<Kevin`> chazco if the grub menu has problems displaying it probably IS a bios issue with the video bios. you could try different video modes and colors for grub, not sure how to set them though
<Leachy94> cant wait till this is done no more horrible cd speed
<Leachy94> i can ho HD speed
<Leachy94> but i gota clear up my other partition first lol my XP one
<Ayabara> how do I install FF3 on ubuntu? I installed the packages, but the version that starts is still 2.x
<Leachy94> remove some of thos 23 games i got
<Kevin`> chazco maybe it would help to disable the splash screen in the bios settings?
<drunken_sapo> Hello, nice to meet you all. I've just managed to get something working, and took me some time, and I'd like to share it in the form of a howto...does anyone know how to make on in ubuntuforums.org?
<tntCry> :(
<chazco> hmm
<tntCry> if hardy norman had main problems like ubuntu gutsy im quiting linux
<Leachy94> just by the live cd i can see why most people say ditch XP get Linux
<Kevin`> it really can't be anything other then a bios issue, since grub doesn't have it's own video drivers. how a computer can be released BROKEN like that, I don't understand
<Leachy94> if my favourite game worked on linux i would have kept one partition and overrote my XP
<tntCry> xp sucks but vista business rocks
<drunken_sapo> vista rocks OMG
<Leachy94> i think vista is too new
<Leachy94> not everything works
<fernandez> where is the ubuntu guide link ?
<Leachy94> and my fave game is buggy on vista
<drunken_sapo> vista hangs my router :D
<drunken_sapo> so i cant connect to internet
<drunken_sapo> lol
<tntCry> i ditched xp to buntu for work view not for gaming , but now i guess ill stick with vista business for a while
<Leachy94> i want the ultimate gaming rig one day
<Leachy94> one day is too far away :(
<drunken_sapo> anyway, does anyone know how to make howtos in ubuntuforums.org?
<tntCry> thats why you must think about when you die what will happen :)
<Kevin`> the ultimate gaming rig changes every year
<Leachy94> i have no idea how much this is installed
<Leachy94> my popup window has gone wrong its a little sqaur in centre of screen
 * drunken_sapo scratches his head
<tntCry> and people dont think about gaming because of waste of time i was a gamer for about 2 years and i think you know what tnt means?
<atouk> the day you get your ultimate gaming rig, it will be obsolete
<budaz> hi
<drunken_sapo> hello
<Leachy94> i know TNT is explosive but what else lol
<chazco> Hmm... the grub menu stills work, even though i cant see it....
<budaz> iam searching for an german ubuntu channel
<tntCry> that is capital TNT but myne stands small letters
<tntCry> try,not,to,cry
<atouk> do you have both onboard and an installed video fard?
<tntCry> best quake clan out theyr
<atlef> !de
<atouk> (card)
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tntCry> quake3 cpma
<budaz> thx
<Nicola> hello worlds
<kevin_> hi
<Nicola> italian?
<Leachy94> ubuntu has some coll gadgets :P
<gix> alright, the cardbus card is working.... i think from here i just need to configure my wifi settings :)
<Leachy94> man i wana play warrock badly but doing htis XD
<Leachy94> this*
<juano__> gix: system ----> administration ---> network
<gix> yup; if i enable 'roaming mode', will it attempt to connect to my wifi network
<juano__> gix: yes, on the desktop there is a network icon top right
<gix> i'm using wep encryption, so must i do the manual configuration ?
<juano__> gix: right click or left click it and you will see network lists
<chazco> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-405515.html
<gix> yup, it sees my network
<juano__> gix: nope it will prompt for wep or wpa security
<gix> okie
<juano__> gix: select your network and select wep , enter password and that should do it
<oz_> I am getting error inserting rt61 module with modprobe. can any1 help with that ?
<DaD> hi
<juano__> gix: when it connects the network icon will change to some little blue columns
<juano__> !hi | DaD
<ubotu> DaD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gix> should i be using the automatic configuration 'dhcp'?
<DaD> thank you, i need some help... i must install my wifi card and install madwifi, I have dl a .tar.gz file but i dont know what to do with :s
<juano__> gix: that depends on your router configuration
<gix> my brother's windows based machine configures it automatically as well, i believe
<juano__> gix: if its set to roaming mode then dhcp is enabled
<gix> ok
<mark488> any way to resolve the issue with kino on ubu: "WARNING: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write
<mark488> > /dev/raw1394" ??  thanks
<juano__> gix: your router should give you an ip if its dhcp server is enabled
<juano__> DaD is your card listed in restricted drivers ?
<gix> you know, my router supports 'WPA-PSK (Wi-Fi Protected Access Pre-Shared Key)'
<gix> should i opt for that instead of wep?
<DaD> yep juano__ , it is an atheros card
<juano__> gix: its better yes, wpa/wpa2 Personal + TKIP
<juano__> gix:  i use it ;)
<fernandez> help please with ubuntu studio repos
<juano__> DaD in there if you try to enable it , it should prompt you for a file
<juano__> DaD i believe
<DaD> it is enable but "not in use"
<linux_> douma
<Jocke> What version of Debian is Ubuntu based on?
<rayb0t> sid i think
<gix> we are connected!  thanks a bunch guys
<juano__> gix: cool
<gix> the only other thing i'm looking for at the moment is a list of common things to do with ubuntu after a fresh install
<gix> i haven't had the opportunity to try anything, but by default ubuntu doesn't play mp3s?
<juano__> gix: nope, but you need to install the plugins / codecs
<douma> i have problem with sound any help pls ubuntu 7.10
<gix> is there a link / guide you can refer me to?
<juano__> gix: search in synaptic mp3
<gix> ok
<juano__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juano__> !codecs
 * gix really likes synaptic
<juano__> gix: a pretty good player is 'listen' and another one is 'audacious'
<juano__> gix: audacious is winamp style
<gix> is there a foobar2000 port?
<thinsoldier> Is there an _easy_ way to mount .bin files?
<gix> ubuntu really has some nice features - it detects my broken battery, wifi was really simple to get working.... dang :)
<vijay_> hi
<juano__> gix: yep its getting there
<Naruto_kum> hi guys
<thinsoldier> where does 7zip install to? I dont see it in my menu
<gix> getting there?  hehe it's there and then some ^^.  i guess i'll idle for a bit, if i have any more questions i'll let you know :)
<vijay_> y is it lagging when taking games on ubuntu
<thinsoldier> ubuntu says there is a mounted cd rom but when I booted there were no cds in it
<thinsoldier> now i cant open my drive
<juano__> gix: better than vista for sure
<thinsoldier> Is there an _easy_ way to mount .bin files?
<Naruto_kum> alguem BR ?
<juano__> thinsoldier: you want to mount an image ?
<thinsoldier> .bin image
<thinsoldier> it has no .cue
<thinsoldier> i wonder if the ubuntu people know how straightforward this task is in OS X and windows :(
<thinsoldier> do you knokw how to do it?
<gix> is there a significantly lighter web browser available? firefox is so heavy for this laptop
<lastelement0> hi all, i had an emerald theme enabled and i just restarted and right now i dont have the theme, just transparent task bars
<tech0007> gix: try epiphany
<gix> opera maybe?  can i do sudo apt-get opera ?
<rambo3> !epiphany the game
<juano__> thinsoldier: install bchunk, to convert to iso
<linux88> has anybody gotten Windows Media Player to work under Wine???
<jshriver> good morning everyone :)
<lambd> thinsoldier, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<jshriver> Anyone know of an easy way to change the extension to a group of files?
<CapaH> Hi all, I just went to the store and purchased THREE different USB Wireless Adapters (for my desktop) --- and I am going insane, and would be glad to have any of the three work. Right now my best bet is this US Robotics MaxG -- which I have been following instructions on, but I am lost at a step which says to edit a file in /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_local_rules ----- which does not exist. Anyone have any suggestions?
<jshriver> like rename *.jpeg to *.jpg
<thinsoldier> frig, I just remember I figured this out six months ago lambd,
<lastelement0> how can i get my theme back onto the menu bar?
<thinsoldier> xacetoneISO2
<thinsoldier> it ws right here on my desktop
<thinsoldier> but really it sucks there isnt a good way to do this built into ubuntu
<lambd> thinsoldier, lol ok good luck
<nonix> CapaH: and you're following gutsy-specific instructions?
<CapaH> nonix: There *are none* that I can find, it is a nightmare
<thinsoldier> ok, yip, acetoneiso worked
<CapaH> nonix: I am following ndiswrapper instructions
<thinsoldier> i need to right that down
<rahmen> I reaaally could use some help with my external microphone.. where can I change volume/mute or do whatever with the mic input? the computer gets sound from it when I push the plug in and out.. but I can't speak. So I guess it's just some kind of setting or something. But this didn't work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<thinsoldier> i've been asking all over the place for how to do this when I already knew how but forgot
<juano__> rahmen: alsamixer
<rahmen> juano__: what about it?
<CapaH> I have a Belkin Wireless USB Adapter, an Airlink 101 Wireless Adapter, and a US Robotics MaxG Wireless Adapter --- will be a very happy person if any of the three work
<ezman> can someone help me??? I`m trying to learn C the text editor works fine the terminal works but when I run the program stdio.h is not found or main
<juano__> rahmen: type that in a terminal
<juano__> rahmen: for volume controls
<rahmen> juano__: nvm it works ^^
<CapaH> if Fry's had any more for sale I would have purchased them --- I plan to return all but one :)
<gix> is there a way i can see if there are any available graphics drivers?   it's integrated but i suppose it's worth looking into
<rahmen> juano__: thnx alot!
<ezman> what do I need to do
<juano__> rahmen: your welcome
<bulmer> ezman did you include the correct headers?
<tech0007> gix: lspci | grep vga
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: what chipsets are in those?
<ezman> I believe so
<CapaH> I have no idea --- how can I find out
<bulmer> ezman beside you dont run the header files
<chrisg> yay @ ubuntu liking my weird realtek 8211 ethernet adapter
<veronica> hola?
<nonix> CapaH: lsusb?
<scribbles> whenever I plug in my external hard drive I get this..... "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000", reads fine in Windows. Any ideas?
<CapaH> nonix: Here are the lsusb for each:
<veronica> hello
<bulmer> ezman also please when responding prefix, with a nick to whom you're responding to
<gix> tech0007: the terminal gave me no output after that command
<kane77> somebody here had the IO APIC kernel panic?
<flush> http://allpr0h.eyh.ca/wtfx0r/badgers_arse.jpg
<veronica> what can i do with a file tar.cz descompressed?
<kane77> veronica, uncompres it? and did you mean tar,gz?
<ezman> It was for anyone that wanted to give a crack at it.
<tech0007> gix:  lspci | grep VGA
<Jack_Sparrow> veronica: anything you want.
<Sergo> hello
<veronica> kane77,  yes it is un compressed sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> veronica: that is a very standard comression format...  But the place you got it will tell you what to do with the files inside
<rav2>  i need a channel for mr to discuss on internet
<juano__> veronica: tar -xvzf <yourfile.tar.gz>
<Sergo> anyone know why azureus 2.* doesn't work (download torrents) on gutsy?
<KalEl> how to enable vsync in armagetron
<veronica> thanks jack
<gix> tech0007: it listed my vga controller
<nonix> umm w/ hd failure, a read-reallocate-failure type of msg can't be because of bad cabling... or can it?
<veronica> i will search those files
<CapaH> Bus 005 Device 005: ID 050d:705c Belkin Components | Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0baf:011b U.S. Robotics | Bus 005 Device 006: ID 14b2:3c23
<mawx> After some harddrive problems which might not be related gnome freezes before playing startup sound for me.
<CapaH> That is for the Belkin | US Robotics | Airlink  (respectively)
<kanuha> which theme manager would I install with compiz-fusion? Emerald??
<mawx> Has anyone seen something similar?
<CapaH> Three totally separate wireless adaptors and I want any of them to work :)
<mawx> It used to work just fine.
<veronica> juano that is a command?
<juano__> veronica: yes to decompress the tar.gz files
<KalEl> how can i enable vsync in my pc? i have NVidia 8600GTS
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: that does not tell us what chipset.  can you post make and model numbers
<veronica> i have already uncompressed it
<mawx> CPU load is low - starting gnome in recovery mode works.
<veronica> juano__,
<robdig> CapaH: try lsusb -v
<juano__> veronica: ah.. sorry thought you wanted to decompress it
<veronica> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> veronica: what is it you want to install and where did you get it
<veronica> my printer doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> veronica: what type of printer
<kriel> Hello. I just dropped in to give a compliment on the latest ubuntu. On 6.10 I had many problems, not the least of which was that acpi and my sound wouldn't cooperate. It also made it rather hard to work at school when I couldn't get my wireless card to work.   With 7.10, i dropped in the CD, and much to my satisfaction, it... just worked. It even picked up my video card so I didn't have to mess around with xorg. Thank you, Ubuntu.
<CapaH> Jack Sparrow: US Robotics Model 5421A, Belkin Model F5D7050, Airlink Model 300
<veronica> i downloaded a package with drivers
<CapaH> 300N rather
<veronica> epson stylus dx3800
<Jack_Sparrow> veronica: going outside official repos is not advised for the novice
<CapaH> The ndiswrapper page says all I have to do -- the final step is: edit /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_local_rules file and restart udev  ---- how can I do this? No such file
<veronica> all-in-one
<Kevin`> http://pastebin.ca/795945 - any ideas why mplayer would not be working properly? ati graphics card, and I think the driver for it is installed
<veronica> i need a traductor
<veronica> :P
<Kevin`> (x11 video output with scaling would be far too slow in this case I believe)
<ezman> bulmer can you help me out???
<hexd> how do you send a text file from terminal to the printer?
<ankur> how i use proxychains software in ubuntu?
<Kevin`> hexd lpr <file
<Arrick> hey all, whats a good mirror for packages other then the US ones?
<Kevin`> prob ably also lpr file
<hexd> Kevin`, thanks
<bulmer> ezman-> on what?
<nonix> CapaH: Hmm, that z25_whatever file you can just create...
<ankur> anyone tell me?
<CapaH> nonix: Will that work ?
<optiq> hello, anyone ever do a UDP scan with nmap and notice weird open stuff?
<CapaH> the other files in that dir have a different naming scheme
<CapaH> 85-alsa.rules for example
<Kevin`> optiq udp scan says open where there is no closed response
<nonix> CapaH: yeah, z comes after 9, should be good enough
<bulmer> hexd  lpr -Pprintername  filename
<CapaH> explain
<bagome> guys little quick question, I am trying to create a boot disk for dban to a usb stick, i see that this is the command for the floppy dd if=dban-1.0.7_i386.ima of=/dev/floppy bs=1024,whats the command for it to change to usb?
<cizarr> anyone know for a good nzb manager for linux?
<hexd> bulmer, thanks
<nonix> CapaH: it's not like other things depend on the card being there, so loading driver for it last should work
<optiq> so i shouldnt bother with open|filtered ports?
<Kevin`> cizarr look at my paste in the filename.. then help me get mplayer working =p
<ezman> where I need to go... Or what I need to do to be able to do the examples for Learning C on ubuntu 6.06 LTS the dapper drake
<nonix> CapaH: but let me double-check :)
<ezman> when I type gcc -v it list everything
<ezman> even man gcc
<bullgard4> Global parameter guest account found in service section! (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/18690/) How to get rid of it?
<bulmer> ezman  please when responding prefix with a nick to whom you're responding to
<cueball> hi, can anyone explain what happend to ... /include/asm/unsigned.h
<nonix> CapaH: hmm, README there explains proper naming
<tour2> hello! is there an programming editor with FTP funtionalities? I'm using quanta, but I can't find any ftp features
<cueball> applications fail to compile looking for asm/unsigned.h which is no where to be found
<rambo3> !find unsigned.h
<CapaH> ... This is confusing --- I am on this page: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_o-z/  --- I am on #7 USB: US Robotics USR805421 --- The last step, now it says "Replace idProduct and idVendor appropriately" --- how do I know what those are? my lsusb line is: Bus 005 Device 007: ID 0baf:011b U.S. Robotics
<ubotu> Package/file unsigned.h does not exist in gutsy
<rambo3> asm stands for assembler =
<rambo3> ?
<mawx> Any Ideas on how i could diagnose a freezing gnome startup ? It does not freez in recovery mode but before playing the startup sound otherwise.
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: try the belkin while running the livecd...
<radicall> jelou!
<veronica> what is a makefile
<veronica> ?
<cueball> rambo3: i havent really a clue, only that its existed in /usr/include/asm for YEARS
<veronica> bua
<bagome> guys little quick question, I am trying to create a boot disk for dban to a usb stick, i see that this is the command for the floppy dd if=dban-1.0.7_i386.ima of=/dev/floppy bs=1024,whats the command for it to change the path to a usb stick instead of a floppy?
<cueball> until now
<nonix> CapaH: yeah those instructions weren't written for Gutsy... but should be adoptable
<Kevin`> can somebody help me with mplayer?
<CapaH> Jack_Sparrow: I did, it APPEARS to work, but I cannot connect to anything
<cueball> Kevin`: whatsup
<_dad> hello.. can i install Ubuntu over my existing Suse10.1 install and not lose data?
<Kevin`> cueball http://pastebin.ca/795945
<CapaH> I can scan and I can see the networks but cannot connect
<cueball> Kevin`: its expired
<bulmer> bagome->  the of=/dev/toyourusbstick
<Kevin`> cueball Eh?
<cueball> Kevin`: Sorry, an error has occurred. Reason: That is an invalid ID, or the post has expired.
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: are they open networks or wep wpa etc
<Kevin`> oh
<Kevin`> moment
<CapaH> open
<Jack_Sparrow> _dad: you cant
<_dad> darn  ty
<Jack_Sparrow> _dad: you cant change your os and expect everything you installed there to work here
<mawx> _dad: Do you have your home directory on a seperate partition?
<Kevin`> cueball http://pastebin.ca/795953
<_dad> yes
<mawx> _dad: So if by not loosing data you mean keeping your home directory  - that might well work.
<cueball> Kevin`: mplayer -vo xshm
<cueball> cant help with xv, just ensure its loaded as a module in xorg.conf
<temuchin__> can somebody give me an explanation how to put put several bin files in to one file? somebody told me to use $cat *bin.001 >emlin60r.bin  but I don't really get it
<Kevin`> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Kevin`> for xshm
<Kevin`> checking xorg.conf
<nonix> CapaH: idProduct & idVendor sounds like that 0BAF:011B
<cueball> Kevin`: sudo gpasswd -a $USER video
<Kevin`> cueball already:
<Kevin`> uid=1000(kevin) gid=1000(kevin) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),108(lpadmin),110(admin),115(netdev),117(powerdev),1000(kevin)
<veronica> i am more lost than ben-laden
<juano__> veronica: lol
<shishirm1> how to change startup items in ubuntu
<ezman> bulmer the question was for you
<juano__> veronica: ask
<bagome> anyone?
<Sergo> shishirm1, from preferences - > sessions
<cueball> Kevin`: paste output of xvinfo to pastebin
<shishirm1> thnks
<CapaH> ndiswrapper -l  =   usr5421x : driver installed device (0BAF:011B) present --- But I have no wireless. Can anyone here help me?
<Kevin`> cueball http://pastebin.ca/795963
<Kevin`> cueball is there an easy package for a commandline pastebin program?
<shishirm1> hey there is no compiz-fusion
<shishirm1> there
<hexd> CapaH, did you do 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' ?
<cueball> Kevin`: no i dont even use pb at all really
<cueball> im here looking for help also
<Polygon89> Hello, im trying to get stuff off my brothers ntfs volume, ive mounted it correctly, but there is this one folder (and all of its contents) that i cannot get off. If i try to copy or move it, it says 'cannot read, permission denied'. Ive tried gksudo thunar and then copying it and it still says the same thing, if i change the permissions on the folder it just reverts back to 'owner: root" and all others cant do anything to the file. A
<Polygon89> ny help?
<CapaH> yes hexd
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: you dont have wifiradar or whatever that name is installed do you?
<CapaH> Jack: It is default Gutsy install
<Oli``> how do I run something in the background? alt-f2 isn't working for some reason =(
<CapaH> no extras
<bagome> bulmer: bagome->  the of=/dev/toyourusbstick > thanks!
<Drag> How can i find out the type of RAM i have in ubuntu without internet access?
<Drag> -
<bulmer> ezman here ishow you can direct it to me,  bulmer:  your message here
<hexd> CapaH, does iwconfig say anything about wlan0 or ifconfig?
<CapaH> no hexd
<shishirm1> how to remove compiz-fusion from start up??
<CapaH> nothing
<CapaH> it only shows l0 and eth0 (my wired)
<bulmer> bagome-> works?
<cueball> Kevin`: in xorg.conf, check the modules section
<juano__> !ntfs-3g | Polygon89:
<ubotu> Polygon89:: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ezman> bulmer: can you help me
<cueball> look for xv
<Drag> How can i find out the type of RAM i have in ubuntu without internet access?
<bulmer> ezman yes i can help you
<Polygon89> juano__, ive already mounted the volume.
<Kevin`> cueball not listed
<hexd> brb
<Sergo> azureus can't initiate connections with other peers
<ezman> bulmer: how
<cueball> Kevin`: add single line in modules section xv
<bulmer> ezman but I dont read every line, thats why if you prefix with my nick, i can spot whats directed to me
<FireAllianceNX> Where are background art work usually stored?
<Sergo> what's wrong, the deluge is working
<Jack_Sparrow> juano__: ntfs read has never been an issue and 3g will not help withhis problem
<Sergo> but azureus not
<cueball> Kevin`: restart x afterwards
<w0nder> is there a tutorial on installing kde4 rc1 on gutsy?
<Kevin`> cueball Load "xv"?
<bulmer> ezman-> you want to compile a C code?
<ezman> bulmer: okay
<cueball> Kevin`: yes
<shishirm1> hey please help how to get rid of compiz-fusion from my startup??
<rambo3> w0nder, #kubuntu
<ezman> bulmer: yes
<Kevin`> brb
<Polygon89> w0nder, i hear that kde 4 rc1 is incredibly buggy and not even close to ready for production use, there is a live cd though.
<ezman> bulmer: but i can not find the stdio.h
<juano__> Jack_Sparrow: read the issue, he cant read a folder
<w0nder> Polygon89: maybe i'll just hang tight then.. thanks
<bulmer> ezman-> okay then create your basic hellow world or whatever and gcc -o outfile  newCcode.c
<cueball> crypto.cpp:24:27: error: asm/unaligned.h: No such file or directory... looking for how to overcome this file that is no longer where it has always been
<rrittenhouse> Does anybody here know if there are any Linux-based CG (Character generators) (CG as in TV) (possibly for ubuntu?)
<veronica> cd is a command?
<Jack_Sparrow> juano__: and 3g is to enable write.. so read my answer
<spence> how do i check if a 'cron.hourly' script is running and where would i find an error log if it didn't?
<bulmer> ezman-> its should be in your /usr/include/stdio.h
<bazhang> veronica: yes
<veronica> tahnks bazhang
<cueball> spence: crontab
<Kevin`> cueball no change from adding that
<Oli``> is it possible to set updates to automatically install?
<juano__> Jack_Sparrow: if you enable write then you have read :)
<bazhang> no problems :}
<Polygon89> juano__, i can see the folder, and im already using ntfs-3g as its gutsy. Ive already moved several gb of files off his hard drive its just this one folder that is owned by root and i cant change
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon89: is it just one folder on that ntfs, others read fine?
<cueball> Kevin`: post /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ezman> bulmer: I' ll check
<Jack_Sparrow> juano__: wrong
<juano__> Jack_Sparrow: wrong ?
<Kevin`> cueball http://kwzs.be/~kevin/Xorg.0.log
<Polygon89> Jack_Sparrow, yeah. ive already moved like the entire hard drive off except for this one folder that is owned by root, that i cant change the permissions and even root cant read/write it
<bulmer> rrittenhouse-> thats cool to have, heck i was attempting to acquire those simulcasted teletext...too bad my tvtuner didnt work..
<temuchin__> hi, can somebody give me an explanation how to put put several bin files in to one file?
<ConstyXIV> on a scale of 1 to 10 (10 being impossible), how difficult is it to intercept a SSH session?
<bullgard4> Global parameter guest account found in service section! (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/18690/) How to get rid of it?
<Time`s_Witness> doesnt ubuntu have some ... short sounds like windows for example... when having an error or when trying to do an unexistant combination of keys.. or trying to hit backspace with no text to delete in some applications.. well.. anything..?! im not sure if sound is installed on mine xD
<bulmer> temuchin__-> archive it you mean?
<cizarr> anyone know for a good nzb manager for linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon89:  so ntfs read is working , except for one locked folder on the ntfs
<Polygon89> Jack_Sparrow, yeah
<void> how can i run something with rights of another user? like sudo, but not root user, just another user...
<Kevin`> temuchin__ i'm making an assuption about your desire here, but just cat them together in order
<riutaro> hello, does anyone out there know how to reformat dvd?
<rrittenhouse> bulmer, Do u know of any linux based CG apps? Id like to start the development of one if one doesn't exist....
<juano__> Polygon89: its probably a folder in documents and settings ?
<bulmer> temuchin__-> archive is  "ar "  tar  includes options to compress
<spence> cueball: crontab just lists all the cron directory paths and when to run them, not whether a specific script within the cron.hourly directory has actually run... any other recommendations? thanks.
<magnetron> Oli``: yes, in System > Administration >Software Sources, click Updates
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon89: there are some windows tools tht can lock down a folder...  were any of those in use on the ntfs
<juano__> Polygon89: that happened to me once
<temuchin__> bulmer_ -> to burn it to a cd, it's a program I downloaded
<cizarr> void: su <user> | command
<bulmer> rrittenhouse-> i dont know of one, sorry
<rrittenhouse> k
<juano__> Jack_Sparrow: right
<Oli``> magnetron: aaah! thank you!
<Polygon89> juano__, it is. i have successfully copied almost all folders in the doc/settings folder, except for one. and he is a n00b computer user and doesnt know anything about locking down folders
<bulmer> temuchin__-> man tar or man ar
<Polygon89> Jack_Sparrow, no hes a n00b computer user, he doesnt know about any of that lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon89: NP, JUST CHECKING..
<Kevin`> cueball it looks like I don't have an "xv" module, where would I get it assuming that's the correct name
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon89: sorry for the caps
<MoD_114337> hi
<void> cizarr: thank you
<stoppel> hello, now im a proud ubuntu user
<MoD_114337> whats up?
<MoD_114337> wie kann ich geld aus der bandenkasse nehmen?
<Drag> How can i find out the type of RAM i have in ubuntu without internet access?
<ezman> bulmer: its all there,  But, I'm lost.  Is there another channel we could go to and I can show you the source code and the output from the terminal???
<temuchin__> bulmer_-> filenames are emlin60.bin.001 to 007, I need to get them connected somehow but didnet get more then one connected
<FireAllianceNX> where do I change the splash screeN?
<ConstyXIV> can anyone (including and especially your ISP) intercept SSH?
<dewszaq> Is there a way to mount UFS(freebsd) with read/write from liveCD(ubuntu 7.04)
<bulmer> ezman hang a sec
<CapaH> How do you restart udev ?
<ezman> bulmer: thanks
<bulmer> temuchin__-> how did you split these? maybe there is an equivalent to splice them back up?
<nonix> CapaH: first guess would be sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon89: please join #pollygon for one sec..
<bulmer> ezman all you have to do is at the beginning of your code you have     #include <stdio.h>
<ezman> bumer: I do that
<bulmer> ezman-> so where is the error?
<ezman> bulmer: no studio.h file
<ankur> how i run a c programee in ubuntu?
<rambo3> stdio
<Time`s_Witness> i think i have no sound installed on my ubuntu.. sometimes i hear a "beep" coming from somewhere inside the PC and not the headphones.. how to install the sound please ? :S
<bulmer> ezman all you have to do is at the beginning of your code you have     #include <stdio.h>  look at the spelling
<robdig> ezman: have you installed build-essentials?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<temuchin__> bulmer_-> I donwnloaded them seperatly from rapidshare
<bulmer> temuchin__-> do they have instructions to splice them back up?
<rawb> is it bad to add gutsy-proposed to my /etc/apt/sources.list? a program i need is listed in there. (just one)
<ezman> bulmer,robdig: Yes,  gene@ubuntu:~$ gcc -v
<ezman> Using built-in specs.
<ezman> Target: i486-linux-gnu
<ezman> Configured with: ../src/configure -v --enable-languages=c,c++,java,f95,objc,ada,treelang --prefix=/usr --enable-shared --with-system-zlib --libexecdir=/usr/lib --without-included-gettext --enable-threads=posix --enable-nls --program-suffix=-4.0 --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --enable-libstdcxx-debug --enable-java-awt=gtk-default --enable-gtk-cairo --with-java-home=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0/jre --enable-mpfr --d
<ezman> isable-werror --with-tune=pentium4 --enable-checking=release i486-linux-gnu
<ezman> Thread model: posix
<ezman> gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<Jack_Sparrow> ezman: please use the pasetbin
<shishirm1> how to remove the compiz-fusion from start-up in gutsy
<RoyK> hi
<rav2> i am using 7.04...this morning i tried 7.10 live cd..in enabled "appearance "..but it gave me error as "could not enabled"..so what shiuld i do now??please guide me
<satanic> Hello. I changed the X Server XVideo Settings (Brightness & Contrast), in nVidia settings. But when I stop the current playing movie and play it again, it goes back to what it was originally and my videos look like crap (Too dark, too low contrast). While a movie is playing, if I just bring up nvidia-settings, the video's fixed again and the settings I put were already there.. How do I fix this? Right now ...
<dewszaq> If bsd is open source and linux is open source, why cant i mount ufs with write? :<
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon89: there are tools on hirenscd that may help
<satanic> ... everytime I want to watch a video, I have to play it, and then run nvidia-settings (don't have to change settings each time).
<RoyK> is there a place I can find custom ubuntu kernel packages? I have a rather old laptop, so building by hand takes for ages. i need to upgrade to 2.6.23 to fix a wlan-related bug
<bulmer> dewszaq-> perhaps your kernel was not compiled with ufs file system support?
<rav2> how do i watch those effrcts?
<Jack_Sparrow> dewszaq: just because both are open source does not mean they can all work together
<magnetron> RoyK: take a look at distcc, it could speed up your compile times drastically
<Jvalldom> has anyone had a problem detecting his we camera??
<Jvalldom> web
<rav2> please help me
<magnetron> Jvalldom: you?
<Jvalldom> sure
<magnetron> !help | rav2
<ubotu> rav2: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<magnetron> !helpme | rav2
<ubotu> rav2: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Jvalldom> i have an asus Z53j
<Jack_Sparrow> rav2: you need to make sure you are running the driver for your video card
<Polygon89> Jack_Sparrow, hirenscd?
<shishirm1> ubotu:how to remove compiz-fusion from 7.10
<ezman> jack_sparrow: Where is the pastebin
<temuchin__> bulmer-> they came with a file emlin60r.cue which is a text doc witch says
<temuchin__> FILE "emlin60r.bin" BINARY
<temuchin__>   TRACK 01 MODE1/2352
<temuchin__>     INDEX 01 00:00:00
<shishirm1> i mean start up removal
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cueball> may i please ask a favor out of desperation
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon89: hirens is a cool bootable cd of tools
<Jack_Sparrow> free
<cueball> does anyone here actually have the file /usr/include/asm/unsigned.h????
<RoyK> magnetron: it takes longer to set that up than to compile the kernel
<bulmer> temuchin__-> its hard to say, dependent on how the original was split up
<cueball>  ... /usr/include/asm-*/unsigned.h
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow: no its not, stolen software
<RoyK> magnetron: also there are custom patches to make splash screen work, and I want that
<magnetron> RoyK: er du sikker?
<rav2> so if i install ati drivers will it work..??
<RoyK> ganske
<Jvalldom> magnetron: trying to detec it. have downloaded a driver but have a problem with make: out of directory
<bulmer> temuchin__-> man csplit
<RoyK> magnetron: anyway - do you know the answer to my original question?
<rav2> in 7.04 if i do the same it displays white screen
<pike_> flea: what are you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> atlef: the last version I have is all freeware
<Jvalldom> magnetron: do you know what does it mean?
<Polygon89> Jack_Sparrow, do you have a link?
<flea> pike, i need this file that has been around for years, (dependancy)
<flea> cant find it ANY where no longer
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow: hirens boot cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon89:  please   /j #pollygone
<flea> i'd rather not say what the req is .. but i can post the error
<Jock1> When I've uploaded a folder from another Ubuntu computer to this computer, it sais I cannot delete it because I'm not the owner. How can I fix this? (I
<Jack_Sparrow> pollygon
<flea> pike_: crypto.cpp:24:27: error: asm/unaligned.h: No such file or directory
<astro76> Jock1, sudo chown -r $USER:$USER path/to/directory/
<flea> i know this file has been around linux for years
<flea> but is all of sudden gone
<Jock1> astro76:  Thanks!
<rav2> so if i install ati drivers will it work..??in 7.04 if i do the same it displays white screen
<magnetron> RoyK: if it's not in a repository, you will have to compile it yourself. if your laptop is fast, just compile it. otherwise, get distcc. sudo apt-get install distcc
<backtick> hi all, what boot option should i pass to ubuntu to NOT check the fille systems if they need checking (mount more than a specific amount without having been checked) ?
<saulandres> hola
<saulandres> necesito ayuda
<rav2> my start up is too slow..how do i solve it..??
<saulandres> con la instalacion de ubuntu
<satanic> Hello. I changed the X Server XVideo Settings (Brightness & Contrast), in nVidia settings. But when I stop the current playing movie and play it again, it goes back to what it was originally and my videos look like crap (Too dark, too low contrast). While a movie is playing, if I just bring up nvidia-settings, the video's fixed again and the settings I put were already there.. How do I fix this? Right now ...
<satanic> ... everytime I want to watch a video, I have to play it, and then run nvidia-settings (don't have to change settings each time).
<saulandres> alguien que hable espanhol??
<magnetron> !pm | Jvalldom
<ubotu> Jvalldom: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<astro76> !es | saulandres
<ubotu> saulandres: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<RoyK> magnetron: well, I was wondering if you knew some other sources, like with debian, where you can get many non-official kernels
<astro76> backtick, before you reboot you can do: sudo /fastboot
<RoyK> magnetron: but i guess you don't know any
<StoneNote> flea, http://hftom.free.fr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=60&sid=0a1f07b04319c1d3cdd3f61e49ec27e1
<backtick> astro76: well i actually reboot and now i'm the grub prompt
<magnetron> !seveas | RoyK
<ubotu> RoyK: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for Feisty and earlier for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<flea> StoneNote: right on sir ty ;)
<astro76> backtick, I'm not aware of a way to do it from grub
<rav2> my start up is too slow..how do i solve it..??
<magnetron> rav2: why is it slow?
<flea> StoneNote: ah ok, i see, mirror of where i am already looking
<astro76> backtick, oh and the command I meant to type was: sudo touch /fastboot
<xzased> Hiya all fellow ubuntu users
<tro> i'd like to install ubuntu on my home server, but i need it to automatically connect to a vpn on start-up without any password prompts. will NetworkManager do that?
<rav2> donnoo..grub loads too slowly...
<prism> is ext3 a good filesystem to use for a usb external harddrive? i need to format it from hfsplus
<xzased> Im having a problem with my internet ( both wired and wireless) on xubuntu 7.10
<stelarapas> dear fellows. I have a big problem with the installation of Hyperion Intelligence studio in Ubuntu. Any ideas
<tro> prism: works for me fine
<magnetron> rav2: how long does it take for grub to show up?
<astro76> prism, sure
<rav2> around 3 minutes
<prism> tro astro76 - thanks
<robdig> xzased: what's the problem?
<magnetron> rav2: how long does it take for the gnome login to show up?
<xzased> the thing is, it detects both connections (my modem also detects my laptop), I have the connection info on my wireless
<pike_> flea: i dunno man libc-dev doesnt have that file
<xzased> the ip is ok, dns also ok.
<rav2> 7-8 minuts
<stelarapas> I don't know how to install Hyperion Performance Suite 8.3 in Ubuntu. Please help me
<wschlich> hi
<xzased> everything seems ok except I cant get anything on firefox
<rav2> what might be the problem..??
<magnetron> rav2: check your bios settings
<flea> pike_:  ty, its been moved prolly as result of post 911 crypto requirements ??? idk
<magnetron> rav2: on the processor settings, try "auto"
<wschlich> I want to view the .config of some kernel package shipped with ubuntu server edition, how do I get it from a machine not running ubuntu?
<wschlich> (thus, not being able to use apt etc.)
<robdig> xzased: can you ping your router?
<xzased> let me see
<Burlynn> wschlich: packages.ubuntu.com?
<Burlynn> might be available there
<wschlich> Burlynn: thanks
<stelarapas> any help for Hyperion installation;
<RoyK> magnetron: bummer. no 2.6.23 there. any idea where i can find the ubuntu-specific kernel patches?
<Mark761966> Is it wrong that I just completely wiped Vista?
<Swian> depends
<stoppel> does anyone know why my taskbar is shorter than the rest of the desktop?
<Swian> on if you WANTED to or not
<xzased> well, I pinged it but it said 0 bytes of data. Then it went on with destination host unreachable
<Mark761966> Well, yeah
<tek__> r irc.irc-hispano.org
<kane77> somebody here had the IO APIC kernel panic? where do I add arguments for kernel? (where do I add noapic?)
<robdig> xzased: so it does sound like a networking problem. does ifconfig show that you have an ip address?
<magnetron> RoyK: .23? there is no kernel package for ubuntu released for that kernel, that's too new
<stelarapas> kapoios ellinas edo?
<jshriver> greetings
<astro76> stoppel, there's a setting to make it fill the whole width (or height) of screen, or not
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me how to change my Login Screen?  There is no option for it under System->Administration
<jshriver> I'm using the openchrome driver.. and it doesnt seem to have xvideo support
<jshriver> Is it best to use a generic vga driver?
<pike_> flea: ok ive got it now.. here is a list of my installed packages nothing manually installed on this system yet http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45720/  <-- gutsy
<xzased> no, no ip en my wired and my wireless doesnt show up (ath0)
<Pierr1> I'm in deep trouble here
<wschlich> so, I found it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/linux-image-2.6.22-14-server -- how do I retrieve its .config?
<Ayabara> is it possible to display the title of the currently playing movie in the title bar of the mplayer window?
<Nicke> Creationist: You don't have a System->Administration->Login Window?
<Mark761966> Try Settings, Creationist
<Mark761966> Oh wait. I'm in Xubuntu
<Creationist> Nicke: No, for some reason, it's not there.
<Pierr1> Dual boot question
<magnetron> wschlich: what ".config" are you talking about?
<wschlich> magnetron: kernel .config?
<robdig> xzased: ok. let me check something
<stoppel> astro76: yes, but its marked
<stelarapas> any help with Hyperio Performance Studio?
<rawb> how long do things usually stay in gutsy-proposed before being moved off?
<flea> oh wow, anyone ever got this (yes i have build essential etc etc etc)
<flea> FFdecsa_test.c:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
<flea> Linux cueball-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pierr1> Anybody here able to help out with Ubuntu install on a Vista machine?
<Nicke> Creationist: hm.. strange
<Pierr1> I can boot windows anymore - I'm in trouble!
<Mark761966> Computer's are heavy
<wastrel> hi
<Mark761966> Still
<stelarapas> can somebody tell me where can I find setup info for Hyperio Perfomance suite?
<magnetron> wschlich: you mean for compiling, the make script and similar? it's not in a binary package
<Mark761966> I just installed Ubuntu on a Vista machine, Piers
<astro76> Creationist, right click on menu, select edit menus... , and check if that item is disabled
<Creationist> Nicke: What is the command for it?  Maybe it got uninstalled somehow.
<flea> pierrl u wont want vista anymore after u get linux working - trust me
<magnetron> flea: what processor do you have?
<flea> magnetron: fx60
<Pierr1> Hi Flea - so I'm told
<robdig> xzased: have you set up your network with network manager?
<wschlich> magnetron: I want to see the .config that was actually used for compiling a given kernel (http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/linux-image-2.6.22-14-server)
<Creationist> astro76: Yeah, it's not listed there either.
<Pierr1> But now I can't boot up my VIsta
<xzased> yep, I have both of my connections in roaming mode (seems to work on my desktop)
<flea> pierrl from what i heard, u need to configure the ms bootloader to boot grub
<Pierr1> Concerned I overwrote my drive on Ubuntu install
<stelarapas> can somebody help with Hyperion
<sacolcor> Hi all, I've got what appears to be a hung upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy using the automated net upgrade.  It's stopped after the line "Preconfiguring packages ...".    Any ideas how I could run this down, and/or stop and restart the upgrade without hosing my system?  Thanks!
<wastrel> what's hyperion?
<wschlich> magnetron: it's in the diff, linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/config/i386/config.server, I suppose...
<wschlich> *sigh*
<Mark761966> I wonder if I can get a discount for not having Vista?
<Pierr1> I tried but won't let me
<robdig> xzased: is the wired interface enabled (has a checkmark in box to the right?)
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me what command opens up the Login Window app?
<brianski> Creationist: do you mean gdm?
<magnetron> Creationist: what do you want to do?
<Creationist> magnetron: I want to change the GDM theme
<xzased> yes, both are enabled. I just found out that my interfaces* is all wrong. auto lo iface lo inet dhcp? Im changing it to loopback
<Pierr1> Need help with install - can't boot windows - missing operating system error
<ezman> bulmer: can I show you what I have ???
<hambobo> i deleted windows by update manager, how do i get it back
<Creationist> magnetron: Although I'm using KDM at the moment...
<stelarapas> xzsased: maybe i can help you
<bulmer> ezman okay..got to channel #ezman
<magnetron> Creationist: there are a tool for login settings in the gnome system menu
<wastrel> !fixmbr | Pierr1
<ubotu> Pierr1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mark761966> How come Ubuntu doesn't go into Compiz mode as soon as you log in?
<Creationist> magnetron: No, that's the problem - it isn't there.
<wastrel> sigh that used to help with windows mbr
<flea> mark761966 man xinit
<stuart-> is it just me, or is 7.10 slightly 'choppier'?
<xzased> lemme see. Let me change this first
<flea> mark761966 man xinitrc
<Creationist> magnetron: Hence the reason I'm asking for the COMMAND used to load it.
<stuart-> i have an old pc, so i really feel any change in performance a lot
<bulmer> ezman okay..got to channel #ezman
<ezman> bulmer: okay
<magnetron> Creationist: you asked for the COMMAND to start it
<magnetron> Creationist: not the COMMAND to configure it
<astro76> Creationist, gksudo /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<Creationist> magnetron: Correct.  I asked for the command to start the configuration app lol
<Pierr1> I had windows VISTA installed before and tried to install Ubuntu and failed - and now I cannot boot Windows - missing operating system error
<Creationist> astro76: Thank you.
<Swian> anyone know the major difference between 7.04 and 7.10?
<magnetron> <Creationist> Could someone please tell me what command opens up the Login Window app?
<Creationist> magnetron: Yep.  Read it again.   Moving on...
<hambobo> how do i set up my keyboard i live in canada
<stuart-> even xubuntu started lagging after i changed to 7.10
<astro76> Swian, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Swian> thanks
<Creationist> astro76: Okay, how do I change to GDM when it's currently using KDM?
<stelarapas> creationist: you have to reboot and select options in login screen
<stuart-> how do i see what processes are using how many % pc performance etc?
<kane77> where do I add arguments for kernel? (where do I add noapic parameter for kernel?)
<Burlynn> stuart-: 'top' in terminal
<stuart-> Burlynn, thanks.
<astro76> Creationist, not sure, maybe a sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm would do it
<my_key> Hmm. If I try apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic I get an error message saying "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". I just did a fresh install with the xubuntu alternate cd. is there any way to reinstall apt e.g. by using dpkg? Would that be stupid to try?
<stuart-> Xorg is my xwindows stuff process, right?
<ezman> bulmer: I'm trying to find it
<Burlynn> stuart-: correct
<Creationist> Alright, thanks for your help, folks.
<bulmer> ezman type  /join #ezman
<stuart-> dang, that and firefox combined takes like 30%
<stelarapas> any help with hyperion performace suite? Pleeeease
<tyler_2> recieving error on ssh or terminal login: winscp: this is end-of-file:0
<tyler_2> Using server 6.06 -- I have not used winscp??
<blahnahblahblah> Anyone in here play Warsow on ubuntu gutsy
<stuart-> is firefox the best browser for linux?
<Sean|> huge fuckin list
<nonix> Umm, are both the openssh-server and samba-server tasks missing from Gutsy?
<robdig> !ohmy  | stuart
<ubotu> stuart: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Burlynn> uh that wasnt stuart
<blahnahblahblah> stuart: firefox is good
<Sean|> theres a billion users in here
<hambobo> i deleted windows how i get it back
<Burlynn> stuart-: there are less cpu intensive ones ive heard .. though ive never tested
<dewszaq> Maybe a bit stupid question. But if i backup a partition with dd, will i save all the free space? :P Dont laugh <.<
<FireAllianceNX> hambobo: Deleted how?
<hambobo> update manager
<blahnahblahblah> Does anyone know how to fix a Warsow bug that causes it to shut down and make my desktop 200% larger
<BernardB> !mount
<bazhang> hambobo: you mean an xp install?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<robdig> stuart: sorry, slow eyes
<hambobo> i used update manager in ubuntu i restarted it then windows is gone
<BernardB> Hm Can I mount .B6T files and then install it via Wine?
<Sean|> this is goddamn absurd
<stuart-> yeah, i kinda like firefox too. but lately it just seems to be slow whenever i open it.
<astro76> dewszaq, dd will, partimage won't
<stuart-> and btw, how do i know if nvidia is enabled since i upgraded to 7.10?
<Darkwolf> Hello?
<dewszaq> astro76, thanks :)
<RoyK> magnetron: bummer. no 2.6.23 there. any idea where i can find the ubuntu-specific kernel patches?
<magnetron> RoyK: .23? there is no kernel package for ubuntu released for that kernel, that's too new
<adnan_> hi,
<bazhang> hambobo: it might be wise to use the nickname of the person you are answering, otherwise your answer will be lost--xp install is gone?
<tyler_2> Winscp? anyone know errors of errors in it?
<RoyK> magnetron: I saw that, but I need it because of this silly wlan/802.11 bug
<hambobo> bazhang: i used update manager when i restarted xp is gone
<Darky> Hello
<Darky> Can someone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> hambobo: only gone from your grub menu... fdisl -l should show it
<Jack_Sparrow> fdisk -l
<astro76> !fixgrub | hambobo
<ubotu> hambobo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> hambobo: you deleted xp, or just can't choose it from the grub menu?
<chuckf> tyler_2, none that I've heard of
 * RoyK hands Darky some random medicine
<Darky> Funny...
<magnetron> RoyK: installing distcc takes less time than hanging around here, trying to get answers that no ne has :)
<Darky> I can't get Ubuntu to boot from disk
<Jack_Sparrow> hambobo: update manager would not overwrite windows, but it can mess up grub
<CapaH> Does *ANYONE HERE* successfully use ndiswrapper ?
<tyler_2> chuckf: ssh or terminal login produce end-of-file error
<hambobo> bazhang: no selection from grub
<xzased> Ok. I set my *interfaces file correctly but still no internet. I pinged my router and it returned 86 bytes of data, then it went with what it seems another ip address saying the host is unreachable
<tyler_2> chuckf: ie. I cannot log on
<neko_> I was wondering how exactly to get the correct memory usage with the free command
<RoyK> magnetron: now, I was merely asking a question. did you read the whole of it?
<astro76> neko_, what's not correct?
<neko_> it shows always that there is no memory
<bazhang> hambobo: ubotu has a couple of links for you--perhaps you should look at those first :}
<chuckf> tyler_2, I havent' had a problemusing winscp from my win boxes to my ubuntu boxes
<CapaH> I am trying to set up wireless --- I have ndiswrapper working correctly creating the interface and everything but when I type: iwconfig wlan0 essid <my essid> --- NOTHING happens, no change in iwconfig --- anyone?
<RoyK> neko_: ?
<magnetron> RoyK: yes, and i read it when you repeated it too
<astro76> neko_, ahh, well add free and cached, that is really your free memory
<neko_> astro76 is it buffers caches
<Parsi> hi
<RoyK> neko_: please pastebin the output
<astro76> neko_, yes
<ankur> i need a fresh ubuntu cd
<Parsi> i downloaded k3b .tar package
<Jack_Sparrow> hambobo: can you post your boot/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin for us
<_Bart_> Can someone please help me getting my sidewinder gamepad working, I did load the sidewinder module but its notworking
<neko_> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<neko_> Mem:          2025       2008         16          0         33       1728
<neko_> -/+ buffers/cache:        247       1778
<tyler_2> chuckf: never heard of that error though? -- WinSCP: this is end-of-file:0 ??
<Parsi> it's in a windows drive
<RoyK> [18:51]  <RoyK> magnetron: bummer. no 2.6.23 there. any idea where i can find the ubuntu-specific kernel patches?
<RoyK> any idea where I can find those patches?
<astro76> !shipit | ankur
<ubotu> ankur: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<reduzio> QUESTION: hi! I upgraded from Ubuntu Fiesty to Ubuntu Gutsy, and now my pentium D seems to be using only one of it's CPUs :( (/proc/cpuinfo shows only one now)
<Darky> Can someone tell me how to install Ubuntu from a DVD, when I boot the disk up, I get a "NTLDR" error
<chuckf> tyler_2, I have not
<neko_> there is never free memory
<Parsi> how can i install it?
<ezman> join /#ezman
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: why not use synaptic and let it do it automagically
<magnetron> RoyK: i gave you all help i have
<tyler_2> chuckf: k, ty anyways
<neko_> even tough nothing is running
<sacolcor> (Apologies for the repeat): Hi all, I've got what appears to be a hung upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy using the automated net upgrade.  It's stopped after the line "Preconfiguring packages ...".    Any ideas how I could run this down, and/or stop and restart the upgrade without hosing my system?  Thanks!
<bazhang> Parsi: why not install it from the repositories? it's much easier
<ezman> bulmer: MY computer locked up
<Parsi> because of internet bw limites
<neko_> RoyK
<astro76> neko_, as I said, you can consider cached free essentially, it is freed when needed
<hambobo> bazhang: how i go to grub menu
<burner> Darky: NTLDR means it's trying to boot windows probably... NT references windows... sounds like the ubuntu disk isn't being recognized
<Darky> I know.
<Darky> ...
<Darky> The computer is cleaned off.
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: system admin synaptic, select k3b and let er rip
<xzased> I just ran ifup on eth0(my connection) and stopped on no dhcpoffers received
<RoyK> neko_: it shows 2 megs of ram. that's not really a lot :)
<bulmer> ezman type  /join #ezman
<Darky> Therer isn't anything on the hard drive.
<Parsi> no, i wanna install from hard
<xzased> no working leases in persistent database -sleeping
<bazhang> hambobo: did you read any of those links? they will answer some important questions for you
<Parsi> how to go to a windows partition in terminal?
<astro76> RoyK, it's in MB, he did free -m
<neko_> astro76
<magnetron> CapaH: using ndiswrapper is a last resort, it tries to use the windows drivers. it seldom provides full functionality
<Darky> But I can't get it to read Windows Operating disks and now appearently this either.
<RoyK> astro76: well, then what's the problem?
<CapaH> magnetron: I have THREE different USB sticks trying to get this wireless to work and NONE of them work, and I am quite frustrated.
<astro76> RoyK, there is no problem
<napster86> hey the icon for this app is not there
<Soskel> hi
<burner> CapaH: check the wiki pages for how they do it?  ndiswrapper can usually help with usb wifi
<napster86> hi soskel
<CapaH> burner: tried, been trying, three days now
<neko_> astro76 exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: is the windows drive mounted?
 * burner shrugs and hugs his centrino wifi that "just works"
<Parsi> yes
<napster86> hey soskel the icons for this application not working
<leo> anyone with stream ripper?
<astro76> neko_, exactly?
<leo> streamripper
<Parsi> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<linux88> What does 7.10 come with. Compiz?Beryl? Im at Gnome-look.org and i am trying to figure out which one to use?
<Soskel> I set up a VM of ubuntu, so if someone got a remote desktop invitation to the vm, could they do harm to the host computer?
<neko_> astro6 I was reading the information you were giving to roy that's all
<astro76> neko_, ;)
<Parsi> i can browse theme with "File Browser"
<bazhang> linux88: compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: use nautilus or similar and copy it to the ub desktop
<hiredgoon> linux88: it comes tith compiz-fusion
<reduzio> guess i should rephrase
<robdig> xzased: try typing dhclient
<leo> anyone with streamripper?
<linux88> bazhang hiredgood thanks. Second Q: is there a command which would tell me that?
<Parsi> i can't go to windows partitions in terminal?
<neko_> astro76 so if cashed numbers are lower like 175
<magnetron> CapaH: there are very few wlan usb sticks that have linux drivers. try to get a pc-card or pci model, if possible. i use a netgear card with an atheros chipset
<bazhang> linux88: whether it is installed or not?
<neko_> astro 76 is that how much memory is left
<reduzio> QUESTION: Upgraded to Gutsy from Fiesty on my Pentium-D and lost the SMP support, as i can only see one CPU. Any idea how to fix this?
<N0zd0rmu> someone can tell me how to hide all this message from chan ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: feel free to do it your way...
<N0zd0rmu> please?
<astro76> neko_, yes then more memory would be being used for actual programs
<Josafisch> I need some help with my monitor/video card if someone could message me thanks
<astro76> neko_, or to put it another way, true used ~= used - cached
<linux88> bazhang well ya, but also to figure out which one to use.
<Soskel> could someone take over my desktop please!>!> I will send a remote desktop invataion
<Parsi> ops! it was for kde!
<bazhang> linux88: as of gutsy there is only the one :}
<neko_> astro76 tx that was very informative
<Parsi> is it available kde for ub?
<KI4IKL|IRSSI> My computer shut off in the midle of a dist-upgrade last night, and I found it out this morning. If I log in under the safe mode kernel, would apt-get dist-upgrade fix everything after it finishes?
<linux88> bazhang ok i just wasnt sure. Thanks for the help :P
<bazhang> Parsi: yes Kubuntu
<xzased> Well, it returned the same info, no working leases. Cant create /var/lib/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<Parsi> but i like gnome!
<bazhang> linux88: no worries--if you need help getting it setup give a shout
<Parsi> hehe!
<robdig> xzased: probably need to sudo it :)
<xzased> woops.
<linux88> bazhang alright thanks. Will do
<Parsi> is there something like OSX dock for gnome?
<chuckf> paradizelost, awn
<bazhang> Parsi: not sure, is avant window manager what you had in mind?
<KI4IKL|IRSSI> Parsi: gnome-dock
<Josafisch> I just installed Ubuntu and i only have one scree resolution to choose from and its 640x480 and everything is huge so i have to move windows around... how can i fix this? Plz help.
<Parsi> i searched it in Add/Remove Applications but "There is no matching application available."
<linux88> bazhang .emerald files under the Compiz tab. I was wondering if those work and how to install them
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xzased> ok, listening on eth0 and ath0, receiving also. Everything seems to fall apart when sending on socket/fallback. Then it goes DHCPDISCOVER on wifi0,eth0.ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67... various intervals
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of a good video editor?  I'm looking to remove commercials from some football games I have recorded.  Thanks for any help.
<xzased> No dhcp offers received
<bazhang> linux88: you would need to install the emerald theme manager for that sudo apt-get install emerald (assuming you have ccsm and compiz installed)
<stevarino> hi all :)
<georgy_28> SpudDogg, : try avidemux or kdenlive
<Parsi> i can't find gnome-dock !!
<stevarino> my problem is that there is no sound... i just tried reinstalling alsa from source but no good... can anyone help me track down the problem?
<Soskel> could someone take over my desktop please!>!> I will send a remote desktop invataion
<RequinB4> stevarino - what sound card do you have
<SpudDogg> georgy_28, thanks
<linux88> bazhang LOL!!! i thought you just told me Compiz is installed?
<tech0007> Soskel: what's the issue?
<bazhang> linux88: if not then sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz
<robdig> xzased: yes, it solicits an ip address for each configured interface. the 255 etc addr is a broadcast addr. Are you sure that your router is set up as a dhcp host?
<finek90> are there some other emulators than wine?
<Soskel> tech0007: there is none
<stevarino> RequinB4: lspci gives "nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"
<georgy_28> finek90, : virtualbox
<bazhang> finek90: for xp games or other
<finek90> other
<kane77> what is the best totalcommanderish program?
<tech0007> Soskel: then why are you doing it?
<Soskel> tech0007: for fun
<RequinB4> stevarino - what does 'speaker-test' output
<bazhang> finek90: dosbox zsnes
<lastelement0> what command should i make my awn launcher have to open a new firefox window even if i have some open? currently i set the command as firefox, which if i have a firefox window open just brings me to one of the open windows
<xzased> yep.
<finek90> i must run europlus, this is a program for learning leanguages, when i tried to open it in wine, appear an error "external exception 80004005"
<Para93> hi
<reduzio> geez, now i see
<reduzio> ubuntu installed the 386 kernel by default
<reduzio> no wonder everything was slower and no SMP support
<stevarino> RequinB4: no errors, but it seems just to be looping on the front left, with the label reading "0 - Front Left"
<finek90> google knows this error only in china
<Para93> i want to crack an md5 hash..can anyone help me? thanks
<robdig> xzased: hmm, then you got me. sorry i can't help you :( I hope someone else can
<lastelement0> what command should i make my awn launcher have to open a new firefox window even if i have some open? currently i set the command as firefox, which if i have a firefox window open just brings me to one of the open windows
<xzased> Thanks man. I appreciate your help :)
<Para93> i want to crack an md5 hash..can anyone help me? thanks
<tritium> reduzio: the 686 kernels were not found to be significantly faster
<CapaH> I guess I need to get a pci card...
<tritium> Para93: no, that's offtopic here
<CapaH> ok I will do that -- wireless pci card
<No_Smoke> how to rename a file with terminal?
<bardyr> Hey
<N0zd0rmu> please how i can hide message from chan ?
<RequinB4> stevarino
<RequinB4> ok
<tritium> No_Smoke: with the "mv" command
<N0zd0rmu> nobody knows?
<Para93> oh no...........
<reduzio> tritium, ah, for playing video they were
<bardyr> does the server or Jeos editions support VIA CPU's?
<RequinB4> hate to be a pest i have to ask did you unmute everything? type 'alsamixer'
<Para93> do you know where i can ask it?
<N0zd0rmu> someone?
<gordonjcp> N0zd0rmu: depends on your irc client, surely?
<bardyr> VIA x86*
<lastelement0> what command should i make my awn launcher have to open a new firefox window even if i have some open? currently i set the command as firefox, which if i have a firefox window open just brings me to one of the open windows
<georgy_28> No_Smoke,  : mv file renamefile
<N0zd0rmu> Xchat do you know ?
<No_Smoke> thanks
<reduzio> tritium, but in any case, i'm surprised that i upgraded to 7.10 and lost SMP (only one CPU detected), so Im upgrading from 2.6.22-14-386 to 2.6.22-14-generic
<N0zd0rmu> gordonjcp ?
<reduzio> hope that works
<stevarino> RequinB4: i understand and just double checked.. the only thing muted is IEC958, which is how its always been when alsa did work
<RequinB4> stevarino - it worked before? in feisty?
<tritium> reduz: you should not have lost SMP
<unclemike> what is it that 6.06 LST gets longer suport then 7.10
<stevarino> RequinB4: yes, it just stopped working on me. and this has happened before where the only fix i've found is to just reinstall everything
<bazhang> finek90: there may another program than europlus that meets your needs--what language are you studying?
<RequinB4> stevarino - what module are you using
<finek90> bazhang: english ;)
<tritium> reduz: double-check the output of "uname -a"
<stevarino> RequinB4: in alsa mixer... below the bar are O's "OO" is that normal?
<bazhang> finek90: ok, is it an xp program?
<stevarino> RequinB4: module?
<reduz> tritium, Linux lunatea 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Sun Oct 14 22:36:54 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<RequinB4> stevarino - i have it on mine :P
<RequinB4> stevarino - second
<finek90> bazhang: i know that it works on win98
<thisguy47> who can hook me up with some ubuntu support?
<RequinB4> type 'lsmod'
<reduz> tritium, /proc/cpuinfo shows only once CPU now, used to show two
<bardyr> does the server or Jeos edition support VIA x86 CPU's ?
<reduz> tritium, and overall the machine feels a lot slower
<finek90> bazhang: i think it works on xp too
<bazhang> finek90: you can run windows 98 in a virtual machine on top of ubuntu via virtualbox, vmware and others
<tritium> reduz: this is an upgrade, yes?  You should be using the -generic kernel, not the -386
<reduz> tritium, i didn't do anything just went to upgrade-manager and selected to upgrade to gutsy
<reduz> tritium, upon reboot, i had this kernel
<bazhang> finek90: would you care to join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<reduz> tritium, i'm upgading to -generic now though
<tritium> reduz: please install "linux-generic"
<kane77> lastelement0, if you middle click it will open new window...
<thisguy47> i believe ubuntu is having some caching problems. my downloads hang throughout many of my applications. thats watching youtube videos, streaming through gstreamer, apt-get, wget, or just downloading a file in firefox. it doesn't do this everytime but its getting increasingly frequent.
<reduz> tritium, but seems like a problem in the ubuntu upgrade or something
<RequinB4> stevarino - oh sorry thats a long output, pastebin it
<td808kid> Hi folks, anyone know howto share the contents of multiple folders as though they were in the same folder with samba?
<tritium> reduz: yes
<astevens> thisguy47, have you checked your router and stuff? do any other machines on hte network have the same issue?
<thisguy47> only in ubuntu, if i boot into windows it works just fine
<stevarino> RequinB4: i can tell you that just under snd there are these:  snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<mage[agd]> oh hay, defaults me to the #ubuntu channel
<astevens> td808kid, search for drive striping
<sizzam> whats the best way to check my hard drive for bad sectors?
<mage[agd]> curious.  anywho, great work, etc.
<astevens> thisguy47, what kind of nic?
<RequinB4> ok
<thisguy47> intel pro wireless 2200bg i believe
<stevarino> still want the rest?
<RequinB4> stevarino - what kernel are you booting under
<No_Smoke> hey
<RequinB4> no
<stevarino> RequinB4: still want the rest?
<tritium> thisguy47: that's well supported
<astevens> thisguy47, the driver for that nic is causing it
<thisguy47> should i just reinstall the driver?
<astevens> check the version of the driver, you might have to upgrade/downgrade
<No_Smoke> why want i share the files on windows network they access to them is protected with password? how to remove this?
<tritium> astevens: ???
<thisguy47> where would i check the version?
<stevarino> RequinB4: ack, can't remember that command
<tritium> thisguy47: it's a kernel module (ipw2200)
<No_Smoke> when i share the files on windows network ,the access to them is protected with password? how to remove the pass?
<astevens> tritium, i had to downgrade my driver for some reason on the intel pro wireless on an HP laptop
<tritium> astevens: ipw2200 is well-supported.  Perhaps your issue wasn't fully determined.
<PoofDaddy> I'm having some strange phenomenon with a document.  I don't know why it seems that I lost its contects completely.
<linux88> how would i install the emerald theme manager?
 * tritium is using his ipw2200 as we speak...
<wastrel> ipw2200 <3
<astevens> it was determined by HP to downgrade the driver and it worked fine ;)
<RequinB4> stevarino - type 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' and tell me what kernels you have that end in -generic
<wastrel> works 100%
<Burlynn> linux88: sudo apt-get install emerald or search for emerald in synaptic
<tritium> astevens: then it's likely specific to your HP hardware in some way
<linux88> burlynn thanks
<thisguy47> how do i downgrade?
<td808kid> astevens: ah, isn't there another way? i dont want to buy any more hardware
<astevens> tritium, yea it is, its a MB issue, like most HP, haha
<thisguy47> im not experienced with hardware issues in ubuntu, this is my first
<tritium> thisguy47: we haven't established that you need to
<stevarino> RequinB4: currently running 2.6.22-14-generic
<astevens> yea, don't buy more hardware
<thisguy47> lol
<RequinB4> stevarino - ok
<stevarino> RequinB4: and i just remembered that command: uname -r
<stevarino> :)
<td808kid> astevens:
<astevens> i just know when i have a issue on linux but not on windows, i try a couple of diff kernels and i try a diff driver if possible
<td808kid> astevens: I meant to solve my problem
<RequinB4> steverino - heh
<linux88> How do i apply Emerald themes after importing them
<bazhang> linux88: from within the emerald theme manager
<Burlynn> linux88: click on them
<zippytech> does any one happen to know a way to have electrical power logged to a linux machine
<zippytech> and graphed using rrdtool
<linux88> burlynn bazhang i did, no change
<leo> Somebody with experience on scripts?
<thisguy47> any other suggestions besides downgrading/upgrading driver?
<stuart-> hwo do i check if nvidia is turned on?
<Burlynn> linux88: sometimes it needs a login/logout .. though most times it changes on the fly
<leo> Somebody with experience on scripts?
<tatterdemalian> Anyone here know how to uninstall avahi without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop? It's listed as a dependency.
<linux88> burlynn hm, that just seems a little odd, to open the theme manager and click on it, and have it change
<tritium> stuart-: if X is configured to use the nvidia module, it'll be listed in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wastrel> tatterdemalian: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package and isn't necessary on your system
<Burlynn> linux88: *shrug* works that way for me
<RequinB4> steverino - did you try post 9 on here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117246
<leo> Somebody with experience on bash scripts?
<linux88> burlynn what if compiz is on
<Burlynn> linux88: um thats the point. emerald wont work without it.
<linux88> burlynn :P
<Burlynn> linux88: emerald is a theme manager -for- compiz
<tritium> tatterdemalian: it's a reverse-dependency, but you can safely remove it.  However, when you upgrade to a future release (e.g. 8.04), you'll want to reinstall it to perform the upgrade safely
<linux88> burlynn ahhhh, DOH
<leo> Somebody with experience on bash scripts?
<linux88> burlynn thanks :)
<leo> Heeeeeeelp!
<Burlynn> linux88: no problem
<tatterdemalian> Why do people even say crap like that? It's no different from telling people to fix their problems with "sudo rm -r /"
<tritium> tatterdemalian: like what?
<timi> linux88: I should have listened to you more closely.
<timi> linux88: Wireless switch was off.
<thisguy47> i also have another problem. when i open up the shutdown menu, there is no shutdown button, only suspend and hibernate.
<tatterdemalian> or "reformat your hard drive and go back to Winsucks, N00B
<tritium> tatterdemalian: what are you responding to?
<acalbaza> is there a way to use synaptic to upgrade eclipse?  right now 3.2 is installed, but i'd like to get to 3.3 at least
<Burlynn> tatterdemalian: it is truly removable .. 'ubuntu-desktop' is a meta-package, i.e. its just basically a 'list' of other packages that -wont- uninstall when it does
<RequinB4> tatterdemalian - how bout sudo apt-get moo
<Jack_Sparrow> tatterdemalian: as much as we would like to tell people that it is NOT appropiate
<santh__> how to paste the files in filesystem drive . i haven't enough space on the other drive . nearly 19gb space free in filesystem drive
<No_Smoke> anyone know, it is possible to make for .torrent kind of files the default image .
<leo> Somebody with experience on bash scripts?
<leo> Heeeeeeelp!
<Jack_Sparrow> leo: #Bash has a room...
<tritium> leo: stop repeated.
<joeb3_> leo, ask question. someone will answer
<tritium> repeating, even
<leo> thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> leo: this isnt the place for scripting help
<Burlynn> omg i just had my sound WAY too loud and the trumpets when k3b finishes just scared me half to death .. sheesh
<leo> hooo sorry fellas
<santh__> help me
<Jack_Sparrow> Burlynn: turn it off...  yea.. it is annoying
<tritium> tatterdemalian: asked you a question (twice)
<thisguy47> astevens: how do i change my wireless driver?
<santh__> plz help meeeeeeeeeeeee
<tritium> santh__: you'd have to ask a question if you need help
<Jack_Sparrow> santh__: you need to understand how permissions work
<santh__>  how to paste the files in filesystem drive . i haven't enough space on the other drive . nearly 19gb space free in filesystem drive
<Jack_Sparrow> santh__: you can paste anything into /home or above
<tatterdemalian> Jack: So why is everyone telling me to remove my ubuntu desktop?
<tatterdemalian> I've already done it before, and I know for a fact that doing so leaves me with only bash.
<tritium> tatterdemalian: that is completely false
<RequinB4> i think he means /home and below
<Jack_Sparrow> tatterdemalian: I did not see your problem question
<poeloq> How do I tell Gnome to open all .mp3 with xmms?
<RequinB4> santh__ most likely you need administrative privilages
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: he's incorrectly claiming that removing ubuntu-desktop would do taht
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: below
<tritium> that*
<poeloq> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<poeloq> !prefered
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prefered - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Leachy94> hey im trying to install flash player to watch moveis on youtube etc but when i go to install it keeps saying E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wastrel> i just removed ubuntu-desktop
<poeloq> Leachy94: did u run dpkg -- configure -a?
<Leachy94> but when i type  dpkg --configure -a in terminal it says i need to be a superuser what do i do
<tritium> tatterdemalian: it _is_, in fact, safe to remove.
<poeloq> Leachy94: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jack_Sparrow> Leachy94: sudo ...
<poeloq> !sudo | Leachy94
<ubotu> Leachy94: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CoasterMaster> just make sure you re-install ubuntu-desktop before upgrading!
<bullgard4> soundray
<Leachy94> oh
<Leachy94> so go terminal and type sudo
<Leachy94> followed by the command
<Jack_Sparrow> tatterdemalian: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package and it will remove more that just the wm... What is/was the problem
<poeloq> Leachy94: exactly
<bluefox83> where can i get support for gnash?
<bluefox83> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<tatterdemalian> Which is essentially "stop using Ubuntu for anything, because you aren't leet enough"
<poeloq> Leachy94: it will ask you for YOUR password
<Leachy94> so terminal is Micros softs command prompr
<linux88> Anyone know why Emerald Theme Manager wouldnt be loading themes?
<tritium> tatterdemalian: no, it doesn't remove your applications or desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> tatterdemalian: Please stop and answer the question if you want help
<poeloq> Leachy94: in essence
<tritium> tatterdemalian: why not stop making false claims, and do it.
<poeloq> Leachy94: they do the same kind of job, but a linux terminal is far superior and powerful
<RequinB4> Leachy - except with much more class
<Leachy94> it wont let me type my pass
<gnufied> hi all..
<poeloq> Leachy94: it doesn't show anything, just type it and hit enter
<Jack_Sparrow> Leachy94: it dosent show what you type.. just type pass and enter
<poeloq> Leachy94: how long u been running ubuntu/linux?
<Leachy94> since about 5
<Leachy94> got it installed
<gnufied> performance of X apps, with backport kernel (that fixes issue with intel HDA audio) in Xinerama mode is abysmal... any idea?
<Leachy94> been at it all day
<RequinB4> Leachy94 - well welcome to the community then
<poeloq> Leachy94: Welcome to the Linux world then! U will get the hang of it and it will pay off :)
<Leachy94> TY
<RequinB4> incidentally, i have frends that run ubuntu just for compiz-fusion
<tatterdemalian> Jack_Sparrow: My problem is that avahi keeps nuking my wireless connection, somehow. I've asked for help here and on the forums, and the best anyone can tell me is "go back to Windoze, luser"
<tritium> tatterdemalian: that's a lie.  We've told you what to do.
<Leachy94> ok its doing something now
<Leachy94> i got my duel boot going
<Leachy94> XP for games and ubuntu for i dunno more fun
<Jack_Sparrow> tatterdemalian: we can deal with anyone that is giving that as a response (we check the logs)  but removinf ubuntu desktop will NOT fix a wireless problem
<tritium> tatterdemalian: we've repeatedly told you to go ahead and remove it, along with ubuntu-desktop, if you want.  It is a *safe* operation.
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: he wants to remove avahi, which in turn would remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<infinitycircuit> tatterdemalian: why do you need avahi-daemon nyway?
<boisnou> yop
<RequinB4> Leachy94 - 'apt-get moo' is a good starter command :P
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium: which is not a fix for his problem
<georgy_28> tritium speak the truht ! trust him !
<tatterdemalian> tritium: And I told you I've fallen for that trick before,
<Leachy94> tritium has the power :S
<tatterdemalian> Fine, I'll go back to Windows, since you're all so goddamn leet. Sheesh
<tritium> tatterdemalian: that is _NOT_ a trick
<boisnou> kill windows
<infinitycircuit> tatterdemalian: what exactly is the trick that you are talking about
<my_key> how can I reinstall apt-utils without using apt, synaptic or aptitude (the apt package is corrupt)?
<tom__> my_key dpkg?
<Leachy94> this Linux setup is realy good everything pre installed nice n tidy
<infinitycircuit> my_key: dpkg should work, but are you sure apt is what is corrupt
<poeloq> Leachy94: yeah, that is one of the big advantages
<poeloq> Leachy94: and, if you have any questions you can always come here
<Leachy94> no messy POS files
<Leachy94> even a 13 year old could like it
<Leachy94> lol well yeh
<poeloq> Leachy94: remember if you think it is something simple and just need a link type !command here
<RequinB4> for insance
<Leachy94> ok
<RequinB4> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<my_key> i'm not shure but if I try dpkg --remove apt-utils it gives an error
<thigu> uau! lot of people here! :D
<FalandA> nobody use hack programs on ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<thigu> what kind of hack programs?
<RequinB4> we don't support crackers
<Leachy94> it a shame this game doesnt work on Linux then i would have completely switched not just dual boot
<Leachy94> www.warrock.net
<FalandA> RequinB4: scanners etc..
<Leachy94> if that worked on linux to i would have gotten rid of vista
<xandros55> does anyone know how to install transcode on ubuntu for amarok?
<tritium> FalandA: stay on topic, please.
<Leachy94> vista lol wtf
<Leachy94> i mean XP
<FalandA> thigu: scanner or something else
<FalandA> tritium: i m  on
<thigu> FalandA: pvt
<poeloq> FalandA: A port scanner is part of the default network tools
<No_Smoke> hi
<No_Smoke> anyone know what .ace is kind of file, can't open it
<poeloq> FalandA: go to System-->Administration-->Network Tools
<FalandA> poeloq: which one you think is the best?
<poeloq> FalandA: if you need any other "l33t hacker tools", you are not going to get the help here. Just do a google search....
<T1m0thy> Banshee will play music but I can't hear YouTube.
<burner> T1m0thy: turn up the volume in the youtube player :)
<infinitycircuit> No_Smoke: it is a proprietary windows compression format
<FalandA> poeloq: my asking looking for my network security hole
<T1m0thy> burner.. It is..
<poeloq> FalandA: what kind of hole do u think you have?
<infinitycircuit> No_Smoke: an earlier version of unace is licensed under the gpl and may be in the respoitories
<poeloq> !security | FalandA
<ubotu> FalandA: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Azure> awhile ago i heard that a version of ubuntu will be able to write to ntfs partions out of the box.  has this been implimented yet?
<tro> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<FalandA> poeloq: hmm my english not so good, so i ll try to explain. i have an company administration, and want to search on local holes..
<m129> !server
<FalandA> i mean defend the attacks.. for
<tro> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Flare183> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<atlfalcons866> is it better to use 64bit
<RequinB4> firestarter the default ubuntu firewall works very well
<Flare183> !ntfs | Azure
<ubotu> Azure: please see above
<linux88> Anyone know how to get the lower panel to look like MAC OS like this       http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=70284&file1=70284-1.gif&file2=70284-2.jpg&file3=&name=Dark+Ice+Emerald
<atlfalcons866> !32bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> No_Smoke, you need to install unace or unace-nonfree using synaptic or sudo aptitude install unace unace-nonfree
<atlfalcons866> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<atlfalcons866> !amd64
<No_Smoke> dgjones, thanks
<Azure> hmm but can i write to them, i know feisty wont let me
<poeloq> FalandA: that is slightly too complex to discuss here. Check out the link that !security gives you. What is your mothertongue?
<tritium> atlfalcons866: please query ubotu privately when unsure so as not to spam the channel
<Flare183> !ntfs-3g | Azure
<ubotu> Azure: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<No_Smoke> how to change the permission on /azureus/ that the azureus program can access the directory and change files
<Azure> hmmms
<NightOath> During the initial installation of ubuntu i didnt have an internet connection handy, so i told it i would set it up later. Now i need to type `dhclient eth0` to connect to the internet. Is there a way to re-run the initail network configuration? or link to a guide to do it now?
<FalandA> poeloq: turkish
<poeloq> !permission | No_Smoke
<FalandA> poeloq: i know bad things about remote but, dont think i am a bad one, i m a white :)
<ubotu> No_Smoke: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Azure> im guessing thats a bot
<poeloq> FalandA: Not my problem to judge, do a google search
<dgjones> No_Smoke, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#head-033d70db4563be031697f1dc5bfef07586805826, it mentions that you need to unarchive the files using command line
<T1m0thy> linux88: Avant Window Navigator
<linux88> tim0thy thanks
<FalandA> poeloq: what about your mothertongue ?
<kane77> NightOath, isn't it just enough to set in System -> administration -> network  the devices ip to dhcp?
<poeloq> FalandA: English. Check out http://www.nubuntu.org/ - it is a security Ubuntu deviation
<Azure> any one here familiar with wine?
<Leachy94> how do i change homepage on mozzilla?
<FalandA> poeloq: ok thank you
<Leachy94> !homepage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homepage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NightOath> kane77: its my first time on ubuntu, fluxbuntu spefically, fow would i access that menu?
<poeloq> Leachy94: Edit--->Preferences
<T1m0thy> Leachy94: I believe you can just drag a tab to the URL bar, but if not it's in the preferences.
<poeloq> Azure: what do you need to know?
<Leachy94> oh its not like XP mozilla it used to be tools internet options
<kane77> NightOath, oh.. so you're using fluxbuntu?... hmm I'm not sure it's there...
<poeloq> Leachy94: exactly :)
<Drag> Damn T1m0thy making my client beep :P
<RequinB4> incidentally, anyone know if there is a GUI alternative to 'netstat' I can recommend to  freind
<wastrel> NightOath: you don't, on fluxbuntu afaik.  add a line saying "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces
<NightOath> wastrel: thankyou
<T1m0thy> Drag, named Tim? lol
<Azure> well im a game nut and alot of games use GameGuard an anti-hack system, im wondering if when i use wine with gameguard be able to initialize properly
<Drag> T1m0thy, naw, you said ´drag´ in a sentance and it makes my  client flash
<Azure> will gameguard*
<poeloq> RequinB4: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-1035_11-5149569.html
<T1m0thy> Ah. Okay.
<poeloq> RequinB4: That is a good article
<RequinB4> poelog, thanks
<kane77> NightOath, more than just auto <interface> is needed... you should add line like this: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<atlfalcons866> is it better to use 64bit
<T1m0thy> Any ideas as to why YouTube won't play sound, but Banshee and Pidgin will? Yes, the volume is turned up on YouTube.
<poeloq> Azure: AFAIK, it is not supported currently
<No_Smoke> thanks
<NightOath> kane77: thanks again
<poeloq> T1m0thy: do u have media player open? Is something occupying the soundcard?
<Azure> whats AFAIK?
<wastrel> as far as i know
<No_Smoke> how to know who have the permission on files ?...
<bjames> can someone point me towards some info on what partition setup to use for Linux?
<kane77> NightOath, you're welcome..
<bjames> I have a rought idea
<No_Smoke> who i owner
<poeloq> Azure: as far as i know = after a quick google search ;)
<rinaldi_> T1m0thy: what plugin are you using for flash?
<mellery> hi, i just updated vmware from 1.0 to 2.0 but the shortcut to start it from the main menu is gone, anyone know the command to open the server console?
<bjames> rough*
<poeloq> bjames: do u want to dual boot?
<nnoeonn> Hiya guys ^^
<poeloq> hi nnoeonn
<Azure> hmmm
<bjames> peoloq: nope
<lukas_> for what is the kamikaze patchset from waninkoko.info? i cant find any relevant infos??
<Azure> i guess all i can do is try
<dahitokiri> would it be better to encrypt a new usb external drive with truecrypt or LUKS?
<Azure> im a total linux noob
<poeloq> Azure: double boot might be your only option here sadly
<T1m0thy> poeloq, I had one open, but I closed it and it still didn't work. It's worked with both open before. And rinaldi_, the real one.
<dgoeri2s> hey, I changed my keyboard shortcut for the "Delete" key... but I cant find where to change it back to have the original delete function.... any ideas where to do it, or what terminal command to use?
<bjames> peoloq: I just want a partition for /home that wont get killed when I reinstall
<poeloq> T1m0thy: I am actually experiecing the same problem here
<kane77> Azure, be sure to backup often ;)
<T1m0thy> Hmm..
<T1m0thy> Did Alsa update?
<poeloq> T1m0thy: no
<poeloq> T1m0thy: not today at least
<T1m0thy> Odd.
<nnoeonn> i have one question, if i write data to a disk wich i have windows boot on, what happens?
<kane77> bjames, then create separate /home partition...
<bjames> kane: the Ubuntu installer wont allow you to create just one extra - it's either all automatic, or all from scratch
<dgjones> T1m0thy, which version of Ubuntu are you using
<poeloq> nnoeonn: what do you mean with write data?
<kane77> nnoeonn, it depends on where you write the data, what filesystem you use...
<T1m0thy> dgjones, Gutsy 32-bit
<bjames> I'm going to let it start to do it automatically, then manually take over (when I see what it wants to do)
<poeloq> nnoeonn: install Ubuntu on it or copy a file to it?
<dahitokiri> would it be better to encrypt a new usb external drive with truecrypt or LUKS?
<kane77> bjames, hmm.. yes.. but doing it from scratch isn't all that hard...
<nnoeonn> It's nfs filesystem (or whatever its called, its the one on xp system ntfs or something)
<bjames> I know I need a swap partition
<bjames> and a root filesystem
<poeloq> dahitokiri: I prefer truecrypt
<bjames> and (in my case /home)
<n08l3J> is there anyway that a software can be un-installed if it is compiled from source ?
<nnoeonn> poeloq copying files and such, not installing ubuntu
<dgjones> T1m0thy, ok, i'd seen an issue with sound on youtube, but it was only to do with feisty so no point mentioning it
<Azure> windows usualy runs of ntfs or fat32
<bjames> but I get confused with partition types
<poeloq> !ntfs | nnoeonn
<ubotu> nnoeonn: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bjames> Primary/extended/logical/etc
<nnoeonn> got ubuntu on another part of the disk (another partion)
<poeloq> !NTFS-3g | nnoeonn
<ubotu> nnoeonn: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dahitokiri> nnoeonn, sudo make uninstall in the source directory
<poeloq> nnoeonn: your windows partition is NTFS?
<dahitokiri> err
<kane77> nnoeonn, there is 99% chance nothing bad will happen.. I tested the ntfs write and it worked.. but works for me doesn't mean it's guaranteed...
<dahitokiri> sorry, that was for n08l3J
<dahitokiri> n08l3J, , sudo make uninstall in the source directory
<Azure> yea as long as it doesnt write to your boot or file tables your fine
<poeloq> nnoeonn: if you are carefull it is okay
<nnoeonn> hmm...
<aicou> bonsoire
<n08l3J> no problem dahitokiri, i tried in the hamachi dir but make said it didn't know how to make targegt 'unistall' stop
<kane77> bjames, if you want to have more than 4 partitions on one disk you need logical, otherwise use primary...
<poeloq> nnoeonn: never cut and past from NTFS or to NTFS, copy and paste and check the result
<nnoeonn> So if i for example use t to store some avi files or something, my windows system wont crash? xD (need it for school -.-)
<bjames> kane: am I right in thinking that this is due to the MBR having only reference for 4 partitions?
<poeloq> bjames: If you have no data (including Windows) on the disk you want to keep you can use the default the installer gives you
<poeloq> bjames: but only if _no important data_ is on the disk
<Azure> im looking for a cheap laptop to run linux on
<n08l3J> Is there any way to find out what files and dirs were created while installing a software from soruce
<kane77> bjames, yes... it's the MBR thing...
<bjames> poeloq: I'm wiping - I've made backups
<n08l3J> i can manually remove them up too
<bjames> kane: cool
<poeloq> Azure: check out Dell, they come with Ubuntu :P
<nnoeonn> poeloq: So if i for example use t to store some avi files or something, my windows system wont crash? xD (need it for school -.-)
<T1m0thy> poeloq, Do you have sound anywhere online? I don't seem to.
<n08l3J> any suggestions dahitokiri
<Azure> im poor as hell i only git like 400-500usd to spend
<hambobo> wats the grub menu for xp
<poeloq> nnoeonn: it shouldn't, but always make backups for school work!!!
<poeloq> nnoeonn: Blank CDs are cheap ;)
<nnoeonn> know, but im to lazy ^^
<poeloq> T1m0thy: which flash plug-in are you using?
<dahitokiri> n08l3J, by hand then. or to do a make -n install keep track of the files that are put in the directories, and remove em yourself
<dahitokiri> n08l3J, its a bitch, but it's probably the only option left
<T1m0thy> poeloq, I'm using the one from Adobe.
<poeloq> T1m0thy: and btw, youporn.com seems to mess up Flash sound support for the session, so maybe.... ;)
<kane77> bjames, the minimum is to have one / (root partition) at least 4 Gb, and a swap... other than that you might create mount point for every directory :) I have many mountpoints for various things like /var/www /tmp etc
<poeloq> T1m0thy: I have sound after closing xmms that was unning
<T1m0thy> <poeloq> T1m0thy: and btw, youporn.com seems to mess up Flash sound support for the session, so maybe.... ;) <--- Erm... >_>
<ryan__> Whats up everyone?
<poeloq> T1m0thy: did i find your problem ;)
<Tinned_Tuna> not much, just lurkin'
<Tinned_Tuna> ... d'oh
<dahitokiri> poeloq, why truecrypt over LUKS? what's your reasoning?
<kane77> bjames, and btw having separate /home is cool.. it saves so much time.. it saves all your preferences.. so you don't have to configure all the programs all over whern you reinstall...
<bjames> kane77: that's what I was looking for ;)
<T1m0thy> poeloq, Well.. lol. I'm not sure. Brb. >_>
<poeloq> dahitokiri: Easy setup, cross platform support
<poeloq> dahitokiri: personal preference as well
<Tinned_Tuna> I'm having a little DHCP problem, it's most frustrating... I'm trying to get my server to take an addr of 217.46.228.157 but it refuses to take that IP addr, I have other machines that DHCP to th 217.46.228.15*, but this server seems to only want 192.168.1.252
<Ax-Ax> is there any fix for the blank TTYs yet?
<wastrel> what's the problem with the blank tty's
<dahitokiri> poeloq, have you ever had any problems with automounting with truecrypt under linux? on the tc linux forums, there seem to be quite a few cases
<poeloq> dahitokiri: I don't automount, can't comment on that
<dahitokiri> poeloq, hm, makes sense
<hambobo> wats the grub command for xp
<Leachy94> im installing some packages with synaptic
<poeloq> dahitokiri: in deed ;)
<Leachy94> like themes etc
<poeloq> Leachy94: and?
<dahitokiri> poeloq, how do i stop linux from automounting then?
<Leachy94> and abiword i have that prog on XP
<Ax-Ax> wastrel: Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows a black screen only, but commands work. But I can't read the output :(
<poeloq> dahitokiri: automounting the USB stick?
<Leachy94> im just saying its easy
<dahitokiri> poeloq, yeah
<m129> a seperate home partition can be a pain when dual booting ubuntu and fedora - damn UID problems
<linux_> hi all of  you
<dahitokiri> poeloq, when it's encrypted, i mean
<poeloq> dahitokiri: to explain, I have a 4GB USB stick with 1GB files that I mount manually with TrueCrypt
<trollfot> hi people
<poeloq> hi trollfot
<linux_> i have windows xp and lunus gutssy gibbon on my pc
<dahitokiri> poeloq, ah, i see. no, i want to encrypt the whole 500 gb device
<poeloq> dahitokiri: U hava a 500GB USB stick???!!!
<dahitokiri> poeloq, usb external hdd
<linux_> no
<linux_> is inside
<poeloq> dahitokiri: in any case, then I would take LUKS for a whole disk......but I am not an expert on that. Do u need cross-platform compatibility?
<trollfot> I've been driven crazy today, while trying to run my nvidia card correctly. I just can't find any solutions on the forums. I keep getting NVIDIA(0): Resource conflicts detected  or even NV(0) conflicts, when trying to run the X server. Anyone could point me to a resource before I totally lose my sanity ? :)
<poeloq> dahitokiri: makes sense. Thought we were talking USB stick
<T1m0thy> poeloq, Scary guess, but it's still not working.
<q_a_z_steve> poeloq, can you help me with this, installed pidgin last night on dapper, and now I run ./pidgin and get this:
<linux_> i think  is timwe to leavwe
<dahitokiri> poeloq, cross-platform would be nice, but isn't a necessity by any means
<kane77> dahitokiri, may I ask a question? what kind of data you encrypt?
<poeloq> T1m0thy: oh dear, sorry don't know then
<linux_> any1 make me case
<dahitokiri> kane77, anything that can get me in trouble
<T1m0thy> poeloq, Thanks anyways.
<dahitokiri> kane77, media, mostly
<bjames> kane77: ok, so I now have:    /dev/hda1, ext3, / 9.5GB;   /dev/hda2, ext3, /home;   /dev/hda3, swap.  All primary partitions.  Does this sound right before I click "GO"?
<sethk> trollboy, is that all the info you have?  Is there any additional info in the X log?
<poeloq> q_a_z_steve: what do you mean you run ./pigdin
<q_a_z_steve> poeloq, http://q_a_z_steve.pastebin.org/9234
<kane77> dahitokiri, oh.. ok..
<poeloq> q_a_z_steve: what is where the configs are
<kane77> bjames, sounds ok to me... (if that's all you want then it's great)
<bjames> right then...
<joeb3_> q_a_z_steve, are you root?
<dahitokiri> is there a way for ubuntu to pass on the options passed during the kernel binary building to future kernel make commands?
<sethk> poeloq, "where the configs are" would appear to be information about where the configuration for the program you are asking about resides.
<dahitokiri> ...if that makes any sense
<Alanius> I've got this wierd problem
<poeloq> sethk: come again?
<carlk> how do I tell the keyring manager to unlock on login?
<Alanius> half of the times I log in, the title bar on every window is half the size
<sethk> dahitokiri, If you are building from source, then yes.  I'm not clear about what you mean by "during the kernel binary building"
<q_a_z_steve> poeloq, I installed from that folder, now I have -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6059 2007-11-24 11:53 pidgin
<Alanius> but the other half of the times I log in
<q_a_z_steve> poeloq, yes I'm root
<Alanius> normal size
<Leachy94> how do i work £d chess?
<Leachy94> 3D
<santh_> how to install yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<santh_> how to install yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<q_a_z_steve> joeb3_, yes I'm root
<joeb3_> q_a_z_steve, run as a user.
<hambobo> santh: get gaim
<joeb3_> santh_, install pidgin
<Alanius> santh_: look into bitlbee, that's cool
<kane77> santh_, pidgin supports yahoo messenger...
<poeloq> hambobo: Pidgin = Gaim2
<santh_> what is pidgin
<hambobo> ooh
<nightangel> hello everybody ! I have a problem about an OGG Theora video. I can't watch it, using VLC or Totem. can someone help me ?
<dgjones> !pidgin | santh_
<ubotu> santh_: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<dahitokiri> sethk, the kernel binary that comes pre-built when you install ubuntu for the first time. i want to pass the options used to make that into a new kernel
<Leachy94> how do i get3D chess working
<georgy_28> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<poeloq> nightangel: Did you install the non-free codecs
<q_a_z_steve> joeb3_, what's "Local alias" ?
<sethk> dahitokiri, ah, yes, the file specifying the build options is in /boot
<poeloq> !codec | nightangel
<ubotu> nightangel: please see above
<kane77> Leachy94, I've been wondering about the same thing :)
<dahitokiri> sethk, thanks
<Leachy94> i cant find the OpenGL Pythonn thing
<poeloq> Anyhow, I need to be off! Hope I could help some people tonight
<sethk> dahitokiri, called config-#.#.... (the kernel version as showed by uname -a) and symlinked to config
<Alanius> can anyone help me?
<AD7six> Hi I'm trying to install php 5.2.5 but the configure script is giving me this error "checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no" Is there something specific that I need to do?
<joeb3_> q_a_z_steve, no idea.  your pastebin error is caused by the root user trying to open the display.
<bjames> poeloq: cheers for the help
<georgy_28> ! ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nightangel> poeloq : i think it's useless to install it, bacause I ws wathing an other OGG Theora video and it was working. but the OGG Theora video I recorded with RecordMyDesktop does not work
<q_a_z_steve> joeb3_, thats working now. Now I'm into the setup. I can't see any of my "buddies"
<arkatis> hi @ all. Somebody here with a ATI Radeon Mobility 7500?
<sethk> Alanius, repeat the question, please, I didn't see it.
<Alanius> okay
<Alanius> half of the times I login
<q_a_z_steve> joeb3_, is googletalk xmpp???
<moez> Hello, how can i use netsoul under Ubuntu ?
<joeb3_> q_a_z_steve, add your yahoo account
<Alanius> the title bar on top of every window is half the size
<Alanius> along with the scroll bar to the right side
<kane77> !enter | Alanius
<ubotu> Alanius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Alanius> the other half of the times
<Alanius> everything is normal sizew
 * trollfot shakes a rageous fist to his Nvidia driver
<sethk> Alanius, are you always logging in as the same user?
<Alanius> yes
<rinaldi_> Leachy94: yeh same, anyone here know where the opengl python thing is for 3d chess?
<dahitokiri> sethk, thanks!
<sethk> Alanius, which window manager?
<wastrel> AD7six: there's no compiler by default, you probably need to install the build-essential package
<sethk> dahitokiri, np
<q_a_z_steve> joeb3_, do I need ssl/TLS and things?
<Alanius> Gnome, but nice effects enabled
<joeb3_> q_a_z_steve, no, use the defaults
<Vivanco> What is the command for register the name on IRC?
<dgjones> !register | Vivanco
<ubotu> Vivanco: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nightangel> i have to go, but i will came up later
<arkatis> I have some problems with OOo. Animations in impress are very slowly, not smooth. but compiz run's without any problems. is it a driver problem? or a OOo bug?
<fero> how to set audio settings in ubuntu?
<Vivanco> !register | Vivanco
<q_a_z_steve> joeb3_, it will not show my buddies and it is currently showing XMPP is the protocol
<thinh> how u turn off sleep mode or hibernation mode on ubuntu , under powermanagement it never goes to sleep mode
<hambobo> for grub menu does xp have to be capitalized?
<Leachy94> is openarena in package manager dead and is it multiplayer?
<joeb3_> q_a_z_steve, what's your yahoo id?
<thinh> but when i leave the computer on it doesnt respond to ssh outside the network
<AD7six> wastrel: thanks, that got me a step further
<santh_> how to use pidgin
<Time`s_Witness> how can i check my internal ip in ubuntu please?
<q_a_z_steve> joeb3_, googletalk lookmomnohands@gmail.com
<Radi01> Ant idea as to why I lost sound notifications in pidgin/No one home in the pidgin channel.
<Flare183> leachy94:> no it still here but the new packages are like not on the ubuntu repos
<Time`s_Witness> or connections, what would be 'ipconfig' in windows :s
<thinh> ifconfig
<kane77> rinaldi_, Leachy94, I managed to get it working. you need to install: python-gtkglext1 and python-opengl
<RequinB4> ifconfig
<Leachy94> for 3D chess
<rinaldi_> kane77: thanks
<joeb3_> q_a_z_steve, can't check that one. don't use google..
<thinh> how do i turn sleep mode off ?
<Leachy94> i new i had to install sumin like that but thought its would b in o for opengl
<Time`s_Witness> thanks thinh, RequinB4 :)
<tyler_2> chsh -s ???? enabling ssh, ftp for a user???
<kane77> rinaldi_, it doesn't look as good as I expected though...
<mirak> hi
<q_a_z_steve> joeb3_, ok
<thinh> i have ubuntu- desktop
<Flare183> arkatis:> tools, optitions look for opengl accleration
<mirak> is there a way to rebuild a Ubuntu for a CPU target with more options ?
<joeb3_> q_a_z_steve, click Buddies, show, offline buddies
<q_a_z_steve> joeb3_, I have, if the setting will stick
<arkatis> Flare183: Thanks, i try.
<thinh> it seems like my desktop is in sleep mode and wont respond to internet call
<trollfot> anyone here heard about the Xorg bug, causing the resources to conflict ? (https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6377) ?
<sethk> mirak, you mean more kernel options?
<rinaldi_> kane77: yeh bit of a dissapointment...
<kane77> rinaldi_, then there's dream chess.. that looks nice...
<thinh> how u setup ubuntu to listen to a ssh call
<thinh> ?
<Flare183> arkatis:> welcome
<wastrel> thinh: you need to install  openssh-server
<Flare183> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<carlk> where do I get libpam-keyring package?  which this says to get: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281&highlight=keyring+auto+login&page=7#postcount2524785
<kane77> thinh, you mean ssh server?
<Leachy94> well i got openGL thing downloading and open arena and some game called gladiator or something
<thinh> i have that installed already
<Parsi> hey
<wastrel> openssh-server is the package name
<MIXON> x-server error
<Leachy94> Linux is way cooler than i thought
<Parsi> does Gusty live cd come with compiz?
<mirak> sethk: no I mean I have a powerpc G4, but the target is just generic powerpc, which skips G3 cpu and G4 cpu, especially altivec instructions. I built a gentoo for it already, but I hate gentoo. That's not what I am looking for as a user. I want a distribution that can compile for target, but also as usuable as Ubuntu.
<kane77> can I check fat32 disk in ubuntu?
<thinh> the problem is when i leave my house it the computer goes into sleep mode or something and doesnt respond to any thing
<sethk> mirak, check out the "linux from scratch" web site
<arkatis> Flare183: It doesn't help. I don't understand it because compiz is running very well....
<georgy_28> thinh: look in your bios for wake-up on lan ?
<mirak> sethk: that's too much
<winter> BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#01! can somebody tell me whats it this ?:( its show me when i turn of my ubuntu
<MIXON> propriety driver ati is good? i install it and my x-server don't start
<winter> sory, turn ON
<sethk> mirak, I would rebuild only critical apps.  There will be no measurable improvement between rebuilding the important things and rebuilding everything.
<MIXON> resolution 640-480
<thinh> i havent look just wonder is that how ubuntu is defaulted i mean
<sethk> winter, looks like a hardware error
<hambobo> should i enable desktop effects
<mirak> sethk: between ubuntu and gentoo on a powerpc G4 there was really a noticeable improvment
<Parsi> how can i find out it's compiz or breyl installed?
<thinh> ubuntu goes into sleep mode automatic if you dont use it for sometime?
<sethk> mirak, yes, but you need to compare ubuntu with a kernel built for G4
<Flare183> arkatis:> weird
<mirak> sethk: but as I said I just like the build features of gentoo. I don't like the lego like distribution
<NelsonUWP> hey how come my computer locks up constantly in gutsy?
<mirak> sethk: I didn't understood
<MIXON> people!
<wastrel> Parsi: gusty comes with compiz fusion
<MIXON> help me
<sethk> mirak, usually rebuilding the kernel and some critical libraries will get you just as far as rebuilding everything
<carlk> MIXON: why?
<Parsi> aow
<MIXON> trable with x-server
<arkatis> Flare183: do you know what i can do?
<CoasterMaster> NelsonUWP, try disabling the visual effects (System -> Preferences -> Appearance) then the Visual effects tab
<Parsi> can i install breyl?
<chazco> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jock1> Is there a shortcut to view the desktop (such as minimizing all windows)? Simply the equivalent of "windows"+m in windows.
<thigu> MIXON: pvt
<thinh> anyone know if ubuntu goes into sleep mode automatic if noone use it for sometime?
<Flare183> arkatis:> it's the performance of oo i can't fix it report it as a bug
<NelsonUWP> coastermaster, any method behind the madness?
<NelsonUWP> coastermaster, thinking video card problems because I have ATI?
<Flare183> parsi:> beryl is dead it has been replaced by compiz-fusion
<Parsi> aow
<arkatis> Flare183: okay... at launchpad or the ooo project site?
<thinh> will wake on lan take care of
<gnuvince_> What's the name of the gnome burning application?
<CoasterMaster> NelsonUWP, yeah, I had the same problem and that's what fixed it for me......or you can install the restricted drivers and that will fix the problem as well
<Flare183> arkatis:> launchpad
<mirak> sethk: mmm
<CoasterMaster> NelsonUWP, ATI card and all
<arkatis> Flare183: Thanks a lot
<thinh> because when i ping i only ping the router and the router is always on
<Parsi> but where is cubic desktop?
<thigu> gnuvince_: you can use the k3b or nautilus-burner
<NelsonUWP> coastermaster, alrighty, thank you
<dgjones> gnuvince, or gnomebaker
<Flare183> parsi:> i still have the beryl source if you want to build it
<gnuvince_> thigu: thanks.
<Parsi> no...
<MIXON> i install ati driver
<mirak> sethk: I tried apt-build, but unfortunely it doesn't do the job fully, it doesn't recursively build
<thigu> gnuvince_: you are welcome :)
<Otacon22> is there a speech recognition software for linux?
<dissasterman573> hello all
<Flare183> but if you want to install compiz fusion then refer to this:
<Flare183> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Parsi> comize cannot show desktops like a cube?
<UbuntMe> Hey, whats up?
<Flare183> yes it can
<UbuntMe> I need some help getting my compiz back online
<Parsi> Flare: how?
<UbuntMe> It just wont work anymore, I think I messed it up
<sethk> mirak, yes, I know.  Build the kernel from kernel source, then do your performance comparison (ubuntu enhanced with G4 kernel vs gentoo).  If that doesn't give you enough performance, then we can rebuild libc (also from source).
<chazco> Anyone able to suggest a good Syncback alternative for Ubuntu 7.10?
<Flare183> !compiz-fusion | Parsi
<ubotu> Parsi: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<wastrel> what's syncback
<Parsi> ok
<Parsi> a problem
<chazco> A syncronisation / backup app
<Flare183> !compiz | UbuntMe
<ubotu> UbuntMe: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<CoasterMaster> http://www.maniacworld.com/worst-cat-jump-ever.html
<wastrel> chazco: for ipod?  palm pilot?  laptop?
<UbuntMe> Thanks
<CoasterMaster> arg! that's not pigin!
<Flare183> np
<mirak> sethk: nonody is interested in doing a portage like ? there was a thread about a genbuntu, but I think it died
<Parsi> it shows up my windows mounted drives in desktop, but i wanna hide theme
<chazco> no - folder to folder etc
<Parsi> *them
<wastrel> chazco: rsync
<MilitantPotat1> how do I enable boot logging?
<sethk> mirak, I don't know of anyone doing it.  Except, of course, BSD.  gentoo is just a ripoff of bsd with added bugs.
<sethk> mirak, that is, portage is a ripoff of bsd build
<mirak> sethk: lol
<mirak> sethk: ah
<chazco> ok
<LtEmerpoc> hi everyone
<LtEmerpoc> im new to the ubuntu scene
<thigu> LtEmerpoc: welcome
<thigu> LtEmerpoc: :)
<Paprna> rofel
<infinitycircuit> Parsi: install compizconfig-settings-manager and use it to set up the cube
<anders> Hi guys. Im a completely new ubuntu user, and have a question. When installing ubuntu, i chose to make two partitions on my disc. One for ubuntu and software, and one for my large files. But none of these show up as a disc in the computer window, like im used to in windows. I guess the first one kinda shows, as the file system, but i would really like to have the second one show to. Can anyone help me with this?
<LtEmerpoc> im lovin it and hatin it right now...
<LtEmerpoc> mainly because...
<mattsu-kun> my computer is werry fucking fucked.....if i try to reinstall 7.10 it says low memery....and I just keep logging uot if I trying to do anything else then the terminal and Pidgin....someone eho can help me?!
<Parsi> thankx
<LtEmerpoc> im not a very good coder...
<LtEmerpoc> well....
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: you don't need to be one to use ubuntu
<LtEmerpoc> i dont understand code very much...
<Flare183> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sethk> anders, in unix, everything is a child of the root node.  The second partition appears in the tree at its mount point.  Running the command mount (no arguments) will show you where.
<LtEmerpoc> tri.... i cant even fix my resolution lol
<kane77> !ohmy mattsu-kun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy mattsu-kun - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> LtEmerpoc, you don't need to know anything about coding to use ubuntu
<Flare183> !partitions | anders
<ubotu> anders: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<thigu> LtEmerpoc: what is you problem?
<Flare183> !ohmy | mattsu-kun
<ubotu> mattsu-kun: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Parsi> i cant find compizconfig-settings-manager
<sethk> LtEmerpoc, it isn't necessary to know anything about code to run ubuntu
<thigu> *your
<gateway> hi there... is there a program for disk management (formating and so on) with a gui? i know that you can install gparted or qtparted (gnome or kde) but isnt there a standard installed piece of software?
<bluefox83> Parsi, sudo apt-get install ccsm
<LtEmerpoc> i have a 9600xt and i cant find drivers.. and then even if i do find them i STILL dont understand how to fix it... to get compiz fusion (i think thats what its called) on my computer
<LtEmerpoc> install **
<tritium> Parsi: it's in universe
<Flare183> parsi:> bring up a terminal and and type in this "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<sethk> gateway, yes, but I'm a kde user so I can't tell you precisely where to look.
<mattsu-kun> sorry....but I Can't go online in a webbrower:S
<jmauler> hello,  does anyone know how I can make my modprobe alterations persistent?
<hambobo> some1 see my grub menu and see if its right http://pastebin.com/d246d0e5d
<jmauler> I know that for remove I can use the blacklist
<gateway> sethk, i didnt find it ... its really strange ...
<wastrel> jmauler: /etc/modules
<tritium> jmauler: /etc/modules is for modules to load at boot
<jmauler> but for add
<sethk> gateway, in many cases you get that functionality by using your browser with file://
<thigu> LtEmerpoc: what is your resolution now?
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me get my x800 working with the fglrx drivers? I reboot to a black screen don't know what to do. I've been googling my butt off for like a week but am lost : (
<LtEmerpoc> 800x600
<sethk> gateway, not for partitioning though, just for formatting and file management
<thigu> LtEmerpoc: what is the monitor size?
<jmauler> but my /etc/modules only have fs .. where are all the drivers?
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: is this a fresh gutsy install?  What video card do you have?
<LtEmerpoc> its a 19" widescreen
<tritium> jmauler: most are auto-detected
<LtEmerpoc> i have a 9600xt
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: no, not the monitor.  The video card.
<LtEmerpoc> ati
<gateway> ok thanks... its more a informational question because i think there should be something for unexpirienced users
<LtEmerpoc> ati 9600xt
<jmauler> ok... so if I put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules it will load at init? thanks!!
<tritium> jmauler: yes
<LtEmerpoc> yeah
<thinh> how do you turn off the default sleep of machine?
<jmauler> tritium:  thanks!
<mattsu-kun> Is there any recovery mode installt in Ubuntu 7.10?!
<wastrel> yes mattsu-kun
<tritium> mattsu-kun: as in single-user mode?  yes, hit Esc at boot to get to the grub menu, and select it
<anders> I cant find System > Administration > Disks...
<slothimus> hey i'm a pretty big noob when it comes to linux and ubuntui, just installed it for the first time yesterday
<slothimus> but my window decorations won't display
<LtEmerpoc> so is there any help for me or am i just screwed..
<rabidsnail> I'm having trouble with my usb wireless keyboard/mouse. It's a macally iwebkey. lsusb gives it an ID of 0000:0000.
<tritium> !ati | LtEmerpoc
<ubotu> LtEmerpoc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mattsu-kun> yeah...I tried that...but....I hade to write in the trminal...and thete I don't know what to do:S
<thinh1977> is there anyway to turn off the default sleep mode when no one uses the computer
<tritium> mattsu-kun: that's what single-user mode is
<tritium> mattsu-kun: what troubles are you having/
<nnoeonn> what is the command for fps check?
<jacob> what's the difference between the find and the locate command?
<meta4ical> Why does noone ever respond to me lol ; (
<crdlb> jacob: locate uses a database, whereas find searches the live filesystem
<meta4ical> I'll pay whoever helps me $5 paypal hm? :)
<nnoeonn> crdlb: what was your question?
<mattsu-kun> if i start anything else then pidgin and terminal I Logging uot from the computer automtlicly....
<Sharpie> meta4ical: what's your question?
<crdlb> nnoeonn: you're a line off :)
<VSpike2> Hey folks - I've now got 2 ubuntu machines on my network and I want to share files betweem them.  The main one is already set up with samba because I have a windows machine too.  Should I just use samba on the new ubuntu box or is there a distinct advantage to using NFS (or something else?)
<jacob> crdlb: im an intermediate computer user and new to linux, sorry, but i still don't understand
<nnoeonn> crdlb: haha kinda noticed xD
<LtEmerpoc> i still dont understand...
<thinh1977> i have strange problem with my screen i have dell d630. when i turn on the computer goes blank during the process until it hit x window and samething when i switch of the computer after it exit x window screen goes blank until it shutdown
<wastrel> the principle advantage of using nfs is that then you don't have to use samba
<meta4ical> I have an Radeon X800 Pro and I have been trying to install the restricted drivers for about a week now, but I reboot to a black screen. I also tried ENVY but that boots me to a White screen
<nnoeonn> what is the command for fps check? any1 know? xD
<wastrel> principal
<VSpike2> jacob: find actually does the search when you issue the command...
<jmauler> tritium:  I was trying to use my wireless network, but it was static ip network. It asks me to auth, and I put the correct pass and it keeps answer me... so I ve changed my network to dhcp, and it worked... i think ahari is trying to force dhcp, or anything like this.. and tries to reconnect, do you know how can I disable that without loosing network manager?
<stefg> VSpike2: consider sshfs for a simple 2-box linux<-> linux networking
<nnoeonn> meta4ical
<wastrel> anyway, if you've got samba going already you might as well keep on with it
<crdlb> jacob: every time you use find, it searches your actual filesystem. locate uses a database (updated once a day) so it's really fast
<meta4ical> I've posted on linuxquestions and ubuntu forums and tried googling/searching both forums
<slothimus> hey any help would be appreciated i installed ubuntu yesterday for the first time and it had all the window decorations and effects and stuff but today the window decorations are gone and as far as i know i am just using the default window manager or whatever
<No_Smoke> hello
<VSpike2> jacob: locate has a background task which constantly updates a database
<vzaytzev> cds
<meta4ical> I followed the binaryhowto and everything
<No_Smoke> can i format an partition in ntfs?
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: I have a x300 card, and the restricted driver worked fine, sure ure using the right one?
<crdlb> jacob: but if you make a new file, it won't show up in a locate search until the next update
<stefg> No_Smoke: not really
<nnoeonn> no_smoke: Shouldnt be any problems
<meta4ical> All I did was freshly install 7.10 and then click the "Restricted Drivers" popup in the top right
<tritium> jmauler: no, sorry
<nnoeonn> stefg: why not? O.o
<VSpike2> stefg: oh yeah good idea.  I forgot about that.  But possibly overkill for a local network in terms of the CPU overhead in the crypto?
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: continue
<No_Smoke> with partition editor i can't..
<jacob> crdlb: and that's when i use the sudo updatedb command, right?
<crdlb> jacob: yes
<meta4ical> nnoeonn: and just like my old x1550, I boot to a black screen. and I can't reach terminal either
<VSpike2> stefg: Useful if this laptop goes offsite though
<crdlb> that updates locate's database
<hambobo> slothimus: when you were using the live CD to test Ubuntu out the settings, the live CD doesnt go to your hard drive
<No_Smoke> can't format to ntfs
<stefg> nnoeonn: because there are several versions of ntfs, and there is no real native implementation
<jmauler> tritium:  tks..
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: hmm... that's weird
<tom__> hi all, is there any way to install the all of the graphics drivers at once, including fglrx and nvidia?
<lotia> anyone using a thinkpad t61p
<nnoeonn> stefg: ok :P I stand corrected
<meta4ical> nnoeonn: I posted my xorg.conf and initial problem on the ubuntu forums but no replies yet -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<crdlb> tom__: no, the proprietary drivers clobber each other
<VSpike2> Second question is, are there any good gnome tools for smb browsing/mounting?
<stefg> VSpike2: i find sshfs considerably faster than samba, and don't the overhead isn't that bad
<tritium> tom__: do you have two graphics cards, one being ati, the other being nvidia?  Why would you want to do taht?
<tritium> that*
<VSpike2> stefg: really? interesting
<No_Smoke> nnoeonn, do you know how to format it in ntfs
<crdlb> tom__: in hardy, it will be possible to install fglrx + all the open source drivers. But there's no chance of nvidia working with anything else anytime soon
<tom__> tritium: its for a usb install, so i can use it on multiple computers and just dpkg-reconfigure
<tritium> tom__: ah
<tom__> any ideas for a workaround?
<nnoeonn> no_smoke: what system are you trying to format it into?
<nnoeonn> no_smoke: Into ntfs again or another linux?
<tom__> i hate vesa drivers
<stefg> VSpike2: and samba authrntication and account setup is a real pita. since you probably want an openssh server on both boxes anyway, why not use it for file transfer as well ?
<tritium> tom__: perhaps keep the .debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/ on the usb stick?
<crdlb> tritium: some people with laptops have switches between intel and nvidia video (for battery life vs. performance), and other people want to use xinerama across two cards
<No_Smoke> nnoeonn, the deleted parititon
<tritium> crdlb: yes, he did explain his intentions
<tom__> tritium but how could i detect which one to install at boot?
<crdlb> tom__: an init script?
<jacob> crdlb: if i wanted to search for a specific file (strictly speaking in terms of strings) what option sould i use for locate?
<crdlb> check lspci
<tom__> crdlb: yea, currently it just has dpkg-reconfigure in
<LtEmerpoc> well who ever was helping me before help me again.. i dont understand....  The software source for the package
<LtEmerpoc>    xorg-driver-fglrx
<LtEmerpoc>  is not enabled.
<LtEmerpoc> thats what it says to me when i try to enable it..
<tom__> but i need a way of detecting which card it is, to decide which package (if any) to install
<crdlb> tom__: check "lspci|grep VGA"
<nnoeonn> No_smoke: I would use a windows comp and plug the hdd in to that, and use the software that's on windows to do it
<jannen> how can I do so when I in a application shall choose folder I can choose smb-mounted shares ? I can open thoose shares otherwise.
<jacob> tom_: are you having wireless driver problems?
<nnoeonn> No_smoke: It's probaly the easiest way
<No_Smoke> nnoeonn, ok
<jacob> tom_: i can help you w/ that if that's the case
<VSpike2> stefg: true -- i have the samba server set up but samba clients are generally a pain in the butt
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: you need to enable the restricted section of the repositories
<tom__> crdlb: but i need a 'computer readable' output
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: Hmm, i have no idea why it doesnt work
<VSpike2> stefg: and I've just tried sshfs and it's as insanely great as everything else in the ssh world :)
<LtEmerpoc> how to ??
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<VSpike2> stefg: it's almost too easy
<MilitantPotato> Can someone tell me how to enable bootlogging?
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: Have you tried to get it to work with windows? could be a hardware issue
<LtEmerpoc> then?
<crdlb> tom__: there might be a way to use the restricted-manager in command line mode to find out what drivers to install...
<crdlb> I seem to remember such a feature
<meta4ical> nnoeonn: I'm dual booting both, and it's a brand new OEM card, works fine in windows :P
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: then you'll make the fglrx packages available
<meta4ical> nnoeonn: I had identical issues with my x1550 but ENVY fixed it, that isn't the case with the x800 unfortunately
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: xD That sucks :P
<LtEmerpoc> no how do i enable it?
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: you'll see a checkbox
<tom__> this is the final hurdle lol, hell, ive even made a kexec boot floppy to boot it on systems that dont support biosusb boot :P
<LtEmerpoc> on ALL the boxes or no?
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: did you already try System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager?
<LtEmerpoc> yes
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: and what happened?
<Jack_Sparrow> meta4ical: envy is a horrible thing to do to a computer
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow++
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi trit
<meta4ical> Jack_Sparrow: Well I'm rather new and desperate :(
<LtEmerpoc> it said not enabled
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: okay, so enable it as I suggested to you
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: Well, the only thing i can imagine is going wrong is that the card isn't supported, but then i'm no elite at it ... Just know some stuff from here and there :P
<Jack_Sparrow> meta4ical: It isnt something that is easy to undo ...
<meta4ical> Jack_Sparrow: The suggestion to try ENVY actually came from this channel :P
<LtEmerpoc> i did and it says the same thing
<n08l3J> is there any way to uninstall a network adapter ?
<margaret> Hi, following instructions at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nVidia_drivers_in_7.04 which say something about GTX something.
<Jack_Sparrow> meta4ical: It is NOT what people.. especially here should be telling you to do
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: after enabling, you'll have to reload the package lists (e.g. sudo apt-get update, or via synaptic, etc.)
<meta4ical> nnoeonn: I thought that too but there are people on the forums and whatnot with the card working, but that was 2005-2006ish. I sent private messages to them asking how they did it but noone responded
<thinh1977> wake on lan is only for when the computer is shutdown right?
<tritium> thinh1977: yes
<hambobo> can any1 help me
<Jack_Sparrow> meta4ical: the only thing worse is automatix
<LtEmerpoc> ok
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: Did it work with 7.04?
<thinh1977> how do i turn a computer on when it is sleeping i am on a remote place
<guest2> internet won't work
<augustz2> Hey there, enjoying ubuntu. How do I upgrade my ATI Linux drivers? Running 7.10
<margaret> how do I get drivers for my nvidia 8300, the directions aren't vey clear
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<infinitycircuit> thinh1977: is it in C3 or C1?
<thinh1977> what u mean?
<infinitycircuit> thinh1977: i.e. suspended or sleeping?
<guest2> ]
<meta4ical> nnoenn: I got the x800 just a week or so ago, so I never had the chance. :P
<thinh1977> when i leave the computer on for awhile it goes into some mode
<LtEmerpoc> trit you still there?
<infinitycircuit> thinh1977: if it's just sleeping you should be able to ssh into it
<thinh1977> wont respond to any ssh
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: Did it work with 7.04?
<stefg> margaret: didn't the retricted manager offer to set it up for you ?
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: please use my full nick, or I won't see the hilight
<augustz2> I've got an ATI x300 on my dell laptop, just curious on the upgrade options.
<margaret> stefg: no
<guest2> -
<thinh1977> it like the computer is offline
<meta4ical> nnoeonn: lol I replied just before you asked again :P
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: your client _should_ have tab-completion
<infinitycircuit> thinh1977: it seems you need to change that mode then.  you might be able to use wake-on-lan to turn it back on but i'm not sure how
<threethirty> hello all
<LtEmerpoc> ummm okay sorry...
<augustz2> Current driver version is 8.37....
<margaret> restricted driver says: Your hardwared does not need any restricted drivers
<LtEmerpoc> yeah
<tritium> margaret: what hardware do you have?
<augustz2> not sure if it updates automatically or if I have to go download stuff.
<LtEmerpoc> i do appreciate the help...
<Symgeosis> Does anybody know of some good packages for the latest version of MySQL Admin? The package in the repos is quite old and if I alien the RPMs from mysql.com the resulting debs don't work.
<thinh1977> how do i change the mode?
<LtEmerpoc> thanks it works now...
<Jack_Sparrow> margaret: than can also imply that none are available
<margaret> nvidia geforce 8300
<stefg> margaret: so you could try manually by 'sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx-new'
<LtEmerpoc> now off to work lol.. already an hour an a half late lol
<LtEmerpoc> thanks to everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> margaret: nvidia work great
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: you got it working?
<threethirty> does anyone know how to convert video files to .avm i tried mencoder but it doesn't understand the format
<augustz2> anyone on the ATI driver upgrade question?
<margaret> stefg, ok, will try that
<LtEmerpoc> yeah i did..
<tritium> LtEmerpoc: good
<LtEmerpoc> g2g
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: haha, spelled my name wrong xD Well, it could be a bug in 7.10, but i don't know
<LtEmerpoc> later.. and thanks again
<tritium> sure
<LtEmerpoc> software is like sex... always better when its free
<nnoeonn> Ltemerpoc: Amen to that brother!
<stefg> margaret: after that you'll have to reconfigure your xorg.conf to make it use that driver
<tritium> augustz2: what do you mean by upgrade options?
<jacob> cool, chatzilla, didin't know that there was such an extension, firefox rocks
<hambobo> in the grub menu wats the commands for windows XP
<margaret> stefg, yeah, went that route before
<Jack_Sparrow> margaret: do you know how to reconfigure?
<margaret> jesus, why doesn't dell preconfigure this stuff? this is nuts?
<augustz2> So I installed 7.1. When new ATI Propertiary drivers come out, do I need to do something (like download them from ATI's side) or does ubuntu upgrade them automatically?
<stefg> margaret: sometimes the l-r-m is a bit off and takes a too old driver for a newer nvidia-card
<augustz2> I've got an X300 on my laptop, and read about new ATI drivers.
<Jack_Sparrow> margaret: has to do with open source
<CapaH> Can ANYONE HERE tell me how to get wireless for desktop to work? Please? I have purchased THREE USB Wireless Adaptors, and I just got back from the store with a brand new NETGEAR PCI Card --- and NOTHING WORKS.... I have the PCI card in right now, and I type: iwconfig --- and I can see everything right, but it WONT CONNECT -- it will not connect to my Linksys Router --- can anyone help?
<thinh1977> but wake on lan wont work if the computer is still on
<thinh1977> ?
<augustz2> tritium: currently running 8.37 it says in my catalyst control panel
<Asterix> Anyone know why Steam would stop being able to connect when my internet works and other wine games connect fine?
<stefg> !wifi | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: did you ever look at the hardware page to see which usb wireless work the best?
<CarlFK> CapaH: this one works for me: 00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<tritium> augustz2: they won't be updated unless there is a security fix until the next release
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: I have several bcm43 that work great
<federico_> Hello. Somebody can help me installing a webcam on Ubuntu 7.04?
<thinh1977> what mode does the computer go into when u leave the system for a long time?
<augustz2> tritium: Ok, if I want to update before then should I download from ATI's site?
<VSpike2> Any good photo slideshow screensavers for gnome?
<CapaH> Jack_Sparrow: It doesn't matter I purchased every one within 10 miles of me heh
<tritium> augustz2: we don't recommend that
<stefg> !webcam | federico_
<ubotu> federico_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK: I found a page that seemed to improve the speed on my bcm43
<threethirty> federico, what are you wanting to do with it?
<augustz2> trying to get some fancier graphics... with my x300... :) Not sure if it'd work.
<tritium> augustz2: you'll only get support here for ubuntu packages
<augustz2> ok, so I should wait till next release. Fair enough.
<CapaH> I have a NETGEAR pci card in right now
<CapaH> I type: iwconfig ath0 --- it appears fine, but I cannot actually connect
<augustz2> thanks for the help!
<kane77> VSpike2, there is f-spot screensaver...
<whitespy9> I have dapper installed. if I create a partition to boot with gutsy. Will Gutsy be able to use the additional apps I installed (firefox, eclipse, java, etc?)
<VSpike2> kane77: doesn't fspot want to import all the photos to some location of its own first?
<margaret> k, so I got glx
<MilitantPotato> Can someone tell me how to enable boot logging?  I've already tried setting /etc/default/bootlogd
<MilitantPotato>  to 'yes'
<stefg> whitespy9: probably no
<margaret> now I've got to change xorg.conf?
<kane77> VSpike2, no.. it is the default setting but you can disable it
<whitespy9> thanks stefg
<CarlFK> Jack_Sparrow: so you mess with wifi...  do anything with wpa and keyring stuff?  I am trying to not have to enter any pw each time I boot - led me here: http://www.hekanetworks.com/index.php/publisher/articleview/frmArticleID/25/staticId/31/
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH: do you have network-manager-gnome_0.6.4-6ubuntu7_i386.deb or similar installed... not sure if it is installed automagically or not
<stefg> margaret: so have you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<margaret> last time i configured xorg.conf I broke the system
<margaret> had wrong screen res
<CapaH> how can I check
<margaret> have not run that yet, no
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK: I manually entered the mac address for mine here
<PederB> Hm, anyone else got a problem with what you enter in the "Name" and "Password" fields of the login screen beeing really big? And the top part of a window when logged in is large?(the one with the maximize and minimize button.
<stefg> margaret: so if it works and glxinfo | grep direct say everything is fine you should be done
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: try this webpage: http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/2005/11/17/ati-x800-on-ubuntu-breezy/
<olivier_> #trustonme
<CarlFK> Jack_Sparrow: rats.  hoping you had the magic answer for me :)
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: if you havent already tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK:   you may find this interesting..  http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/05/another-way-to-get-wi-fi-on-dell-1501.html
<margaret> do I want to use "kernel framebuffer interface?"
<hambobo> is this right http://pastebin.com/d7027eb80
<mirak> hi
<exius> where's the kernel source location in ubuntu 7.0.4
<federico_> threethirty I want to try videoconference with skype beta
<mirak> is there a heavy client in GTK that can synchronise calendar info with Google Calendar ?
<margaret> stefg: it's asking if I want to use "kernel framebuffer interface"
<mirak> for exemple evolution, I don't know ...
<stefg> margaret: doesn't matter, the nvidia driver overrides that anyway. prolly choose no
<hambobo> exius: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nnoeonn> How do i tweak my ati x300, when i play video files the picture is messed up (original size works, but fullscreen makes it "pixelated")
<exius> hambobo thanks ill try it
<Jack_Sparrow> hambobo: gksudo gedit ....
<margaret> k
<stefg> !fixres > margaret
<federico_> ubotu My webcam seems not to be supported. It's a Genius VideoCAM Slim USB2
<VSpike2> kane77: still will take it a while to scan 6500+ photos over a wireless 11mbps link but it does look like the best option:)
<CarlFK> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hambobo> jack_Sparrow: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst works for me
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK: I saw a noticable improvement
<margaret> should I do simple/medium/advanced  monitor config?
<kane77> VSpike2, yes it takes a while.. and I don't like importing so many photos at once.. but I don't know of any other photo screensaver...
<livingdaylight> i want to control the volume of different apps i got going simultaneously
<Jack_Sparrow> hambobo: You run the risk of trashing your permissions.  Use gksudo for gui apps
<margaret> I use debian from the command line all the time, this is definitely not ready for the avg. user
<hambobo> oh
<livingdaylight> i have only volume control for all
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<livingdaylight> i want to turn down volume on game when i am playing music without one affecting the other
<Jack_Sparrow> not what I wanted...
<livingdaylight> is this possible?
<ubuntun00b> i would like to run an external monitor (samsung syncmaster 245b) and diable the one on my laptop... my video card, ati mobility radeon 9700, doesn't support the full resolution of this monitor (1920x1200), only 1600x1200...
<ubuntun00b> how can i do this?
<margaret> stefg: ok, configured. now what? reboot?
<VSpike2> Mmm you know I really like gnome a lot .. i'm wondering why it took me so long to try it
<VSpike2> Try it properly anyway
<kane77> VSpike2, but be sure to uncheck the "copy to photos" checkbox BEFORE you select folder :)
<linux88> whats that one program called that lets you edit or access your motorolla phone?
<linux88> mot4lin?
<thinh1977> if the computer goes into suspend does it respond to ssh?
<ubuntun00b> as my nick implies i've just made the switch to ubuntu (from winxp)
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: depending on the hardware you can turn down a midi while up a wave
<VSpike2> kane77: yeah I got that on about the 3rd attempt :)
<federico_> stefg My webcam seems not to be supported. It's a Genius VideoCAM Slim USB2. Any ideas?
<stefg> margaret: reboot, or run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' from a tty-console  (ctrl-alt-f1)
<margaret> k
<kane77> VSpike2, same here.. I always forget that...
<Asterix> is there a way to view previous updates and be able to roll some of them back?
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: but if they ware both the same type of sound, I doubt it will work
<stefg> federico_: yeah... get a compatible webcam
<meta4ical> nnoeonn: Sorry i was making some food, i'll check the link out now : )
<VSpike2> kane77: where is the metadata/db stored? ~/.fspot or something?
<VSpike2> kane77: would be nice if both linux boxes could share the same db
<Leachy94> noob question but what is the difference between linux and mac or are they the same
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: welcome, ask any question you like.. about ub
<desertc> Leachy94: Linux embraces the concept of Free Software.  http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<VSpike2> Leachy94: the only thing that is the same is that they are both based on unix-like operatign systems
<Jack_Sparrow> Leachy94: Not the same, but both unix based
<Leachy94> so half the same?
<Jack_Sparrow> unix-like is better wording
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: tnx, i asked a question earlier, are you able to help?
<thinh1977> what mode does ubuntu goes into when you leave it on for some time?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: didnt see it sorry
<stefg> Leachy94: wikipedia has a wealth of info on that
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow:: i would like to run an external monitor (samsung syncmaster 245b) and diable the one on my laptop... my video card, ati mobility radeon 9700, doesn't support the full resolution of this monitor (1920x1200), only 1600x1200...
<hilinus> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: you can only go as high as the card will support, not how high the monitor will support
<Leachy94> can linux open a dmg file
<Jack_Sparrow> yes, there is a tool
<bodo> people hi all i installed ubuntu 7.04 but these time was some thing strange when i tried to(do-release-upgrade) he told me that there were some repo not available what van i do?
<threethirty> federico, all you should have to do is plug it in and set it up from skype, it should be in preferences somewhere, sorry i cant be too much of a help but I dont have skype
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i know.... i would like to run the resolution 1600x1200, which is the highest supported resolution on my video card
<VSpike2> ubuntun00b: I think you just connect it and then use the System->Administration->Screens and Graphics tool
<ubuntun00b> but i don't know how to actually do this... i have tried to use the "Screens and Graphics" tool, but it only seem to f*** it all up
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: :) I hope it works for u ;)
<exius> hambobo: the driver installation doesnt seem to like the path.  it needs the right kernel source... any clue where else?  i have tried /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-15 but dont work when "make config"ing
<bodo> people hi all i installed ubuntu 7.04 but this time was some thing strange when i tried to(do-release-upgrade) he told me that there were some repo not available what can i do?
<No_Smoke> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: So..  have you used the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     command
<desertc> !hi | No_Smoke
<spacewrenc1> Anybody experience network storms of duplicate TCP ACKs?  I have a closed connection in TIME_WAIT state that has been sending ACKs back and forth for ~10 minutes now..
<ubotu> No_Smoke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mkultrax> i used to be able to change resolutions in x with ctrl alt + and - to go between them
<VSpike2> ubuntun00b: what is your graphics card?  If you are using the restricted nvidia driver then I think you need to use nvidia-settings tool instead
<mkultrax> not anymore tho
<No_Smoke> anyone can help me , how to share folder on windows network with samba?
<ubuntun00b> VSpike: ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: no?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: If you get stuck at a black "DOS-Like" screen use that, set vesa mode to get back a useable gui
<Flare183> no_smoke:> !samba
<No_Smoke> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flare183> !samba | no_smoke
<ubotu> no_smoke: please see above
<No_Smoke> thakks
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: are you dual booting.. xp and ubuntu?
<Flare183> np
<Guns-N-Roses> hello
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: i usually get a distorted screen, and so i'm forced to reinstall
<bodo> people hi all i installed ubuntu 7.04 but this time was some thing strange when i tried to(do-release-upgrade) he told me that there were some repo not available what can i do?
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: no, i switched cold turkey... so i'm only running Ubuntu atm
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: Write down the command I gave you..
<PhysicX> hello is any chance to optimize ubuntu;) coz after 6 months, it works slowly, starts to hang up, after i close my laptops top, after few hours if i open doesn load desktop, just black blank screen have to restart it. any ideas?
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: ok...
<Mark761966> Yay!  Ubuntu is working :D
<PederB> Anyone got an solution to this problem? http://bildr.no/view/124862
<Flare183> physicx:> terminal type in sudo apt-get clean
<n08l3J> anyone on how to uninstall a virtual network adapter ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: vesa is generic driver and will let you in, you can also try different video/monitor configs and if youe does not work try another.
<arthur> www.soundwaves2000.com has active x blocking me from it's content.  How can I avoid this abuse.
<bodo> people hi all i installed ubuntu 7.04 but this time was some thing strange when i tried to(do-release-upgrade) he told me that there were some repo not available what can i do?
<hellonull> lol PederB wow that is quite a problem, yes?
<bjames> I'm having some problems with my new Ubuntu 7.10 install - the backlight control doesn't work correctly and the screen is blank during boot.  Can someone dive me a hand?
<PederB> hellonull: indeed. things are getting a bit large :P
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: You need to make a backup copy of your xorg.conf  it is where all you setup info is stored.
<hellonull> that's what she said
<PhysicX> Flare183, cheers m8;) forgot about it;)
<PhysicX> hope it will help;)
<hellonull> PederB: did you try adjusting font sizes, etc?
<supremesonic> I need to start a copying files to a truecrypt drive, and I would like to know how to priority of that task, It is using lot of cpu power on transfering files.
<desertc> bodo: Which repo ?
<Flare183> physicx:> it cleans the package cache with it probaly huge after a while
<Guns-N-Roses> i want to triple boot my pc. i already have xp and vista. 1st question can ubuntu install on an external serial ata with silicon image controller. 2nd will the bootloader see all 3 OSes 3rd if i uninstall ubuntu will the vista loader be back?
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i have
<PederB> hellonull: No, I have just installed 7.10 on the laptop, and it is not consistent. I've tried rebooting. Some times it is ok, but sometimes it goes wacko.. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: great...   and you know the name and location  in case you need to cp it back to xorg.conf
<desertc> Guns-N-Roses: 1: It's possible. 2: Yes. 3: No.
<bodo> desertc, can you wait me to know exactly which one?
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: yes, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<desertc> bodo: If I'm not here, then someone else can help you.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: great, you are learning fast my friend
<Guns-N-Roses> thanx desertc
<desertc> bodo: It might be just the CDrom repo
<PhysicX> is anything else Flare183 ? should do about it, after using a long time ubuntu;)
<PhysicX> ?
<arthur> www.soundwaves2000.com has active x blocking me from it's content.  How can I avoid this abuse.
<margaret> stefg: still there? I'm back and more frustrated then ever
<bodo> desertc, okay thx
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: so, should i reboot with my external monitor plugged in and then enter the command you gave me earlier?
<stefg> margaret: what happened ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: post your xorg to the pastebin please.. so you can see it
<margaret> my xorg.conf did not work
<desertc> Guns-N-Roses: There are wiki help docs on re-installing windows in place of Ubuntu
<margaret> got errors: device not found or somethign to that effect
<PMantis> Hi guys. I'm use ndiswraper for an sis 191 chipset. Works great, but registers this NIC as wlan0 ? Can I change this to be called eth0 ?
<skelter> hey all - recently upgraded to 7.10, now i'm having some video issues - can't get out of "low graphics mode"
<PederB> hellonull: in the login window what I wrinte in the "name" and "password" fields is also way too large to be read :P
<Guns-N-Roses> now about a live cd! does it keep any files on HD or everytime you boot with live cd you must configure it again (internet and so)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: YEs, that is what I would try
<desertc> Guns-N-Roses: no files on HD.  You can use a USB memory stick if you want to save files.
<hellonull> PederB: wow. i really don't know what to tell you. never run into anything like that before. perhaps someone else will be able to help.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: have you looked at your xorg?
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d5d8f8b37
<stefg> margaret: run 'lspci | grep VGA' and see what card exactly you have
<desertc> !nohelp
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: do you understand how it is setup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohelp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<margaret> stefg: it asks for the pci bus, I just left that as default: 1:0:0. Was that wrong?
<Flare183> physicx:> install kleansweep it might help you
<stefg> margaret: that was right
<nnoeonn> how do i configure my x300 card?
<PhysicX> Flare183, thanks, i will try it.
<nnoeonn> the only thing i know is resolution
<Flare183> physicx:> no
<Flare183> physicx:> problem sorry about the enter
<Leachy94> lol coolio i just noticed wen i open and minimize mozilas download box it zooms in and out lol
<DanaG> Odd: the update-manager console window is not resizable.
<PMantis> skelter: Not an expert, but I'd look at /etc/X11 for an older version of the xogr.conf file... backup the new one and rename an old one as xorg.conf.
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: vaguely
<DanaG> Or rather, you can make it bigger, but once you do, you can't make it smaller again.
<margaret> stefg: says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0423 (rev a1)
<PederB> hellonull: yeah, hope so. Kind of annoying even tough it only happens once in a while.
<nnoeonn> meta4ical: How is it going? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: you need to add the res you want to line 109
<stefg> margaret: so is it an embedded chipset?
<margaret> no
<margaret> I don't think so
<exius> where's the fiesty fawn  kernel source directory, needed for make all / make install for wifi driver? thanks
<margaret> I ordered an nvidia 8300 128MB from dell
<Cyllene> Hello. Does anyone know how to enable the "Leave Message" button in gnome-screensaver?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: you should consider adding vsync and hrefresh rates at line 93
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: what res were you wanting to add?
<stefg> margaret: run "sudo update-pciids"
<margaret> k
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: 1600x1200
<margaret> k, done
<Jack_Sparrow> and it is supported by external monitor correct?
<arthur> www.soundwaves2000.com has active x blocking me from it's content.  Is their a firefox plugin? to help me out on .asp sites?
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<georgy_28> margaret, : lspci | grep vga
<georgy_28> margaret, : lspci | grep VGA
<arthur> ubuntu00b can you think of the name?
<jesus> roar! I love Ubuntu.
<margaret> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0423 (rev a1)
<margaret> oops
<jesus> Why is it using this nick? Hrmm.
<margaret> wait
<margaret> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8300 GS (rev a1)
<PMantis> ndiswrapper registers my nic as wlan0, but it's not wireless, can I force it to name my nic eth0 ?
<margaret> says that now
<brynk> jesus loves ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: http://pastebin.com/m34d10dfb   like that?
<stefg> margaret: so try again... you probably changed the driver from nvidia to nv? so change it back again to nvidia and try restarting the x server
<arthur> thanks! ubuntu00b
<exius> where's the fiesty fawn  kernel source directory, needed for make all / make install for wifi driver? thanks
<margaret> stefg: no, I used nvidia
<margaret> I'll try again
<stefg> margaret: so how did you get back then here? using a different comp ?
<margaret> same computer
<Cpudan80> exius: You have to download the kernel source
<margaret> just moved the backup file over the xorg.conf
<MikeW> Hrmm.
<exius> o?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: if you still have problems add sync rates but make sure they are within what both monitors will handle
<Cpudan80> exius: sudo apt-get install kernel-source I think
<Cpudan80> exius: might want kernel-headers too
<bodo> here is my problem   Error during update
<bodo> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<bodo> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'
<bodo> Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<bodo> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'
<bodo> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'
<bodo> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'
<Cpudan80> !paste | bodo
<ubotu> bodo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bodo> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'
<dgjones> !paste | bodo
<thinh1977> how u change the suspention mode?
<PMantis> bodo: Please don't paste here
<thinh1977> or powermanagement
<bodo> okay sorry all i dun know
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so in summary, what i should do is... add the lines to edited in xorg, and enter the command you gave me earlier?
<exius> o i c Cpudan80
<MikeW> I've had great success with Ubuntu!
<z00m> need some help, is it possible to restore my windows MBR from ubuntu live CD or even install grub again on my C: drive because grub is not working anymore and im unable to boot into windows after removing the partition which had ubunut on it :(
<margaret> stefg:  X.Org server modules that should be loaded  by default?│
<margaret>  │ by default:
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: Yes, that is where I would start, if that is a prob, set to vesa, locate sync rates and include them as we discussed
<z00m> im getting grub error: 22
<margaret> leave as is?
<CapaH> hello wirechief
<dgjones> !grub | z00m
<ubotu> z00m: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MikeW> I want to build a high-end gaming system, though, and have been looking more at nVidia's nForce chipset, for SLI support. Also, Core 2 Duo.
<stefg> margaret: just leave the defaults... but you don't need to reconfigure the server again
<bodo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45727/ problem is here
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: also.. to save the download of updates
<MikeW> Anyone have insight in Ubuntu's nForce 680i / SLI / Core 2 Duo combinations?
<z00m> thanks dgjones
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: burn a copy of /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd then you will not need to download the updtaes again
<MikeW> I'm an ATI user now, and have had bad experiences working with fglrx, which is why I've been looking more at nVidia solutions.
<stefg> margaret: only restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace) or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<CroX> Anyone here runs last.fm's client player?
 * DanaG actually wishes his laptop had an ATI X1000 series card instead of the GeForce Go 7600.
<margaret> stefg: ok, going to restart now
<exius> shouldnt it normally be located in /usr/src/  filename linux-2.6.20 ? Cpudan80
<CroX> Because I have reason to suspect that it is what is crashing my computer..
<MikeW> DanaG: I don't think you really do:P
<Cpudan80> exius: Dunno
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: so i don't need to add another device/screen section? will my laptop monitor be disabled?
<DanaG> I'm sick and tired of NVIDIA driver issues, such as the full screen blinking.
<bodo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45727/   my problem here
<PoofDaddy> How do I find out how much disc space left in gutsy?
<Cpudan80> exius: It's a symbolic link to somewhere else I think
<desertc> MikeW: Really no reason to invest in a high-end video while the drivers lack the support for those features.  A NVIDIA 6600 GT card should do fine for an Ubuntu desktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: are you trying to run both?
<thinh1977> how do i get computer go out of suspention on a remote computer anyone?
<georgy_28> PoofDaddy, : df -h
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: no, only the external one
<DanaG> Which would you rather have: Buggy but decent drivers now, with no idea of improvement,
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: ok
<Musashi> MasterShrek, hey :)
<MikeW> desertc: Are there no well supported devices, then?:/
<DanaG> or crappy drivers now, with hope of improvement due to the new open-sourced specs?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: you should still be able to boot the lappy screen
<DanaG> I'd go with the latter.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: just not at the same time. at least on my lappys
<MikeW> Interesting take, DanaG.
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: ok, that's fine
<polm> Can I remove/disable a particular device? I've got a Jostick attachment on my keyboard that I would prefer not be installed as a device by my Ubuntu.
<desertc> MikeW: It's a problem with the drivers being closed sourced.  AMD and Intel are both working on that solution, but only Intel has open 3D drivers.
<MikeW> DanaG: My experience getting my X1600 working has been like getting teeth pulled... I finally got Compiz to *run*
<ubuntun00b> Jack_Sparrow: i'll give it a go then, wish me luck :-)
<MikeW> Slower than molassis in December, though....
<Templer> DanaG your screen blinkin too?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntun00b: good luck, or your reconfigure
<DanaG> And for Windows, I miss having ATI Tray Tools in Windows... rivatuner isn't quite the same.
<Musashi> im about to install ubuntu dual boot on my new laptop, just wondering if i should go ahead with the new 7.10 or stick with 7.4...
<MikeW> XGL runs slow as poop, too.
<DanaG> Mine doesn't blink now, but it sometimes does.
<desertc> MikeW: In the meanwhile, go with either NVIDIA for performance, unless you can get an Intel on-board solution.
<thinh1977> does the computer wake up if i have respond to ping?
<polm> I'm hoping for a permanent fix, rather than modifying the related /dev/js* device.
<Templer> im using a Nividia driver also and it wrecked my monitor.
<MikeW> desertc: Ah, interesting. So Intel well supports their onboard GPUs?
<DanaG> Wrecked a monitor?  How?
<Jack_Sparrow> Templer: is it an old crt
<mirak> hi
<bodo> Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<polm> At the same time, I need to leave the joystick modules enabled for a pair of wireless gamepads I have connected via USB.
<eghjaytee> is there a different ubuntu support channel other than this one?
<desertc> MikeW: They have the best Linux supported solution at the moment with their GM965.
<mirak> are there any online game actively played that are in ubuntu repositories ?
<polm> Any suggestions?
<skelter> hey all - ever since I upgraded to 7.10 the OS can't detect my monitor properly...have to do everything in "low graphics mode". in the monitor configuration control panel it gave me when i booted, i selected my monitor, clicked "test", and it looked fine - but now that i'm in gnome it's not working anymore...just 800x600. anyone know what i can do?
<eghjaytee> is anyone in here using GFS in ubuntu?
<Templer> yep but got another one that was in the house and the same is happening now
<Jack_Sparrow> mirak: check out sauerbratten
<eghjaytee> global file system that is
<MikeW> desertc: Hrmm, thanks for your insight:)
<mirak> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Musashi> hmm. i think ill stick with 7.4 then >_>
<Jack_Sparrow> mirak: I dont know if it is in the repos though, but works fine in Ubuntu
<MikeW> mirak: Check out Wine for Ubuntu. I use it to play Starcraft online. Also, most OpenGL games can work very nicely... NWN actually runs better on Ubuntu,
<MikeW> Than it seemed to run on the same system running Windows XP, hehe.
<desertc> MikeW: In the next year, AMD may roll out an impressive solution with their ATI cards, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it yet.
<MikeW> Which is nice.
<DanaG> Now I just need to find a laptop that'll have it.
<Musashi> is there any place i can check to see if my model laptop is compatible with ubuntu?
 * kane77 's fish has just died :(
<DanaG> Oh yeah, here's my xorg.conf:  www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > Musashi
<mirak> MikeW: I am asking just for opensource games dispo right away in ubuntu
<bodo> Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<DanaG> I love the two-finger scrolling.
<mirak> available
<Musashi> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dad> having a problem with installing unbuntu 7.10 - keep getting this error ==> Nautilus could not be used now due to an unexpected error of Bonobo
<margaret> stefg: still no luck
<MikeW> desertc: The 8.42.3 upgrade from 8.40.4 was a huge improvement for me, that's for sure. I guess it shows they're at least paying attention.
<Jack_Sparrow> mirak: I also liked cube by the same people.
<margaret> got some bs about dal hac not loading or some crap like that
<MikeW> All I read, though, is how much better the nVidia cards are supported on Ubuntu.
<thinh1977> anyone know how i turn off ubuntu so it doesnt goes into sleep or hibernation mode?
<MikeW> It took me months to get my ATI card working at a reasonable level, though, sadly... I blame it all on v8.40.4.
<srm> hi there, i'm looking for some info on how to get ndiswrapper working. The common question section points to "Using Windows Wireless Drivers" which says, i should install ndisgtk via Synaptics but there is no such package. I have a fresh install of 7.10 on an old laptop with wireless pcmcia.
<DanaG> Oh, another lovely thing about NVIDIA: sometimes I get a hard lockup for 30 seconds or more.
<MikeW> v8.42.3 solved all my problems, basically. HEHE
<stefg> margaret: so what exactly happens? gdm tries to start, but bluescreens ?
<MikeW> Interesting, DanaG.
<margaret> tries to start 3 times, then I get a blue screen asking if I want to see the errors
<desertc> MikeW: Many people don't consider Intel's cards valid, because they are embedded into the motherboard, but at least they have open 3D drivers.
<DanaG> Oh, and bulletproof-X was bad for me: if nvidia kernel module was missing, I'd get Xorg STILL refusing to start, then GDM still showing the text-mode screen, and then once I fixed it, I found:
<margaret> this time it said the configuration was not usable despite leaving all the defaults
<DanaG> WTF?  What just happened?  I just got a random click somewhere!
<stefg> margaret: so which error do you get ?
<MikeW> desertc: Indeed. I don't underestimate them, I mean, with adaquate physical memory, mainboard-based GPUs could have great performance. You could only have 1, though.
<srm> ah i see, ndisgtk is in universe.
<MikeW> With SLI / CrossFire, you can multiply:)
<margaret> something about hal dac or something totally indecipherable
<MikeW> hehe, DanaG. Have you isolated the problems you're experiencing to the graphics drivers?
<Musashi> darn its not listed there, but its a newer laptop... if it doesnt work i could just del the partition, ya?
<Jack_Sparrow> Danawhat all you are describing is not normal and is sometimes found in systems where a user has gone outside our repos to get bleeding edge, then come hearcomplaining about blood loss
<mwilliam13> is there anyone here willing to assist in a wireless network issue?
<DanaG> What I mean by "I just got a random tap" is that it tramples on my xorg.conf and re-enables tapping.
<georgy_28> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DanaG> And all my other config options will be gone, too.
<dad> Hi, can someone help with my install issue?  I'm trying to install from CD and I'm getting this error after selecting 'Start/Install Ubuntu' ==> Nautilus could not be used now due to an unexpected error of Bonobo
<DanaG> I ended up just disabling bulletproof-X.
<MikeW> Hrmm
<stefg> margaret: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and possibly paste the end of the file (where the error is) to !pastebin
<MikeW> I run a very clean installation of Ubuntu, DanaG. I isolated my problems down to my ATI device drivers alone. It sounds like you may be affected by more than one issue, maybe?
<xevil> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MikeW> Maybe it's not just you're graphics' drivers.
<margaret> stefg: ok
<juano__> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bodo> Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<mwilliam13> I have installed gutsy gibbion on a dell latitude d620.  I had a complete install working fine with fiesty fawn, including the wireless nic.  after some issues, i did a fresh install using wireless windows drivers (the inf files) just as I had before, but this time it is fubared.  I followed along an install from "frodob's" post on installing a broadcom 43xx wireless nic, but had issues after i edited my wconfig file.  now i have no
<mwilliam13> access to view the nic.
<MikeW> DanaG: I used different X servers as well as different versions of the same X servers. I tried the use of XGL instead of AIGLX,
<desertc> dad: Sounds like you installed some extra packages on your systems causing your problems and errors.
<MikeW> DanaG: As well as Indirect and Direct rendering toggling, with many many different versions of the fglrx (Proprietary ATI driver,) with the open source DRI drivers.
<MikeW> DanaG: I mean, hehe, I CONFIRMED that ATI's drivers are LOADED with problems they wont even admit to.
<dad> haven't installed anything yet...???
<MikeW> HEHE!
<MikeW> Anyways, I'll be back shortly.
<Radi01> Snorz.
<mwilliam13> gotta git...  i will check back later.
<Jack_Sparrow> same here
<PMantis> Weird! Got a new computer with SiS lan. ndiswrapper loads, wlan0 created for wired lan. I get ip, I can ping default gateway, other computers can ping this workstation, resolv.conf looks good (created by NM), but no DNS ?? Other computers work on this network.
<juano__> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<wib> hi, how do i set the screen resolution of the log in screen?
<stefg> !fixres | wib
<ubotu> wib: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<skelter> hey all - ever since I upgraded to 7.10 the OS can't detect my monitor properly...have to do everything in "low graphics mode". in the monitor configuration control panel it gave me when i booted, i selected my monitor, clicked "test", and it looked fine - but now that i'm in gnome it's not working anymore...just 800x600. anyone know what i can do?
<exius> whats the command to see kernel version?
<preaction> exius, uname -a
<sokac> uname -r
<exius> ty
<PMantis> skelter: Did you look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<thinh1977> when u leave the computer for some time does it automatic goes into sleep or hibernation?
<skelter> PMantis, yes
<tjo> I cannot get Banshee, Rhythmbox and Sound Juicer to play audio CDs in 7.10 (Gnome), only VLC is able to. Any advise much appreciated.
<skelter> PMantis, tried using an old one, no dice
<skelter> PMantis, also, i've run nvidea-xconfig (or whatever the actual program is with a similar name)
<PMantis> skelter: after you used the old one, did you reoot?
<PMantis> skelter: heh, I mean reboot
<skelter> PMantis, yes
<skelter> PMantis, I've installed the latest drivers too
<PMantis> skelter: Did you try booting with a livecd?
<Leachy94> is there a program to open .DMG files on linux
<sko0zy> has anyone been able to use the ipwraw drivers to work with packet injection
<skelter> PMantis, I did not...I am somewhat loathe do download one though
<skelter> do=to
<sokac> leachy: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<margaret> stefg: where was that log file again?
<Leachy94> sokac, i was just reading that i dont get it :S
<desertc> $200 will buy you a Linux-compatible computer from Walmart.  Why spend days fighting with your current unsupported hardware?
<stefg> margaret: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<toresn> hmm... did Jack Sparrow go?
<PMantis> skelter: That's what I'd do... bot from live CD, then look at the xorg.conf it creates (assuming it displays properly)
<skelter> oh, that's a pretty good idea
<skelter> I'll give that a try
<sko0zy> How can i tell if i installed a wireless driver correctly ?
<margaret> stefg: I can't copy that whole fiel
<spanella47> having problems with the notification-daemon, should it always be running?
<margaret> stefg: my terminal window is too small
<Leachy94> can linux open .ZIP
<IdleOne> margaret: maximize it
<stefg> margaret: only the last part is important
<kitche> Leachy94 yes
<Leachy94> ok
<Leachy94> ill redownload that 200mb file and try again
<Leachy94> ill get the zip version
<Leachy94> i want latest version of openarena
<Leachy94> unless the on in package manager is latest
<santor> does anyone here know how to make steam work with wine
<Leachy94> steam the game program
<Leachy94> ??
<bjames> does anyone know why I get a blank screen when booting Ubuntu 7.10?
<bjames> once x starts I can see the login screen
<bjames> but not before
<bjames> (i.e. I see BIOS, bit no boot info)
<gusj> santor, installing it?
<Lol> ll
<santor> yes the game program
<santor> i'
<santor> i've installed it but it doesn't work right
<Leachy94> i prefer non steam games
<IdleOne> santor: wine filename.exe
<santor> i have it installed
<Leachy94> whats wine
<gusj> you need to download the font for it to work
<santor> but it doesn't run right
<santor> how do i do that
<bjames> WINE:  Wine Is Not an Emulator
<spanella47> santor: could try wine-doors to install steam
<Leachy94> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<santor> where od i get wine doors
<bjames> it's a compatibilty layer that provides a Windows-like interface to programs
<Leachy94> wine sound cool
<spanella47> search for it
<Leachy94> does it let you run .exe
<Leachy94> ?
<bjames> so they "think" they are running on windows
<santor> yes
<Leachy94> wer can i download it?
<santor> i can run the exe but it appears iwth no dext
<Leachy94> i want it lol
<Radi01> I have Ubuntu,it Rocks/Just installed Kbuntu,it Rocks 2wice.
<spanella47> santor: http://www.wine-doors.org/
<bigdissaved> does anyone have experance with pp and connection sequances
<bigdissaved> ?
<santor> thanks
<sko0zy> Can i get help installing the rt2570 drivers from the aircrack-ng drivers page
<sko0zy> i followed the instructions but still cant get them to work correctly
<spanella47> anyone know why i'm not getting any notifications? should notification-daemon always be running?
<gusj> to make the text work just download the file and put it in the right folder, now I can't remember what neither of them are called
<santor> download the file
<ADemiG0D> how can i make an image of my ubuntu that can be restored later?
<santor> wtf
<ADemiG0D> what application should i use?
<santor> that is great instructions
<SnowCone> Hey
<squid0> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<SnowCone> I try to install ubuntu
<santor> will wine-doors make it work
<SnowCone> And I push enter
<pike_> !backup | ADemiG0D
<ubotu> ADemiG0D: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ADemiG0D> how can i make an image of my ubuntu that can be restored later?
<SnowCone> To select install method
<ADemiG0D> thanks
<SnowCone> But it doesn't do any thing
<SnowCone> FIX IT
<SnowCone> :D
<addicted68098> When I logged in today the text was very small and a alert box popped up, the text was small but it said that GNOME settings where lost so I set the font size back to normal, but now any app using the K interface still has small font, any ideas on how to fix this?
<PMantis> For some reason DNS is not working with ndiswrapper loaded lan. All pings work, resolv.conf looks good, other computers on same network ok. Ideas?
<margaret> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m27a2fa15
<sethk> PMantis, you can ping the DNS server(s)?
<margaret> this is totally insane
<stefg> margaret: k
<margaret> how can dell sell somethign that you have to spend 10 hours to set up?
<margaret> and I supposedly know what I'm doing
<PMantis> sethk: Yes, I can ping ubuntu's webserver by Ip as well.
<spanella47> santor: did last time i tried, but didn't have any steam games i had bought
<sethk> margaret, that's Dell's specialty
<Bucimaci> van itt vki magyar?
<gusj> santor, download tahoma.ttf and put it in /home/USERNAME/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<margaret> stefg, I have to go eat
<santor> tks
<margaret> be back
<sko0zy> how can i tel if i installed drivers for a rt2570 device correctly
<pike_> margaret: can you pastebin the output of lspci -v and gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<santor> hopefully that will work
<sethk> PMantis, what does /etc/nsswitch.conf say on the line beginning with "hosts:"?
<margaret> lspci -v
<gusj> worked for me
<Bucimaci> VAN VKI MAGYAR MERT NEM TUDOK ANGOLUL DE AGY AZ ÉN PROBLÉMÁM?
<PMantis> sethk: Ahhh, I'll look
<SnowCone> Hey
<stefg> margaret: me 2. :-) bokkmark this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447228 before you go
<SnowCone> Ubuntu doesn't get past that menu at the start
<SnowCone> Every thing response execpt actually starting the install
<dallas> ok so when i start up ubuntu, the applications bar and the bar at the bottom of the screen only go 3/4 across the screen instead of all the way across. why is it doing that?
<SnowCone> I can't get it to do any thing past that menu
<PMantis> sethk: That's the weirdest entry I've seen!    files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<SnowCone> I want to install it. this absolutely frustrating that I can't even select start
<SnowCone> On the install
<Leachy94> !dmg
<margaret> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m4f2d7011
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quentin> <html><head><title>:)</title></head><body> <?php echo'ça va les gens'; ?>
<sethk> PMantis, see what happens if you change it to     hosts:   files dns
<PMantis> sethk: I was just doing that. :)
<SnowCone> Ok go fuck yourselfs then
<sethk> PMantis, I know, sort of obvious  :)
<ADemiG0D> how can i create a copy of my current ubuntu that is also a bootable image? (for external HD)
<dallas> ?
<ADemiG0D> or rather what can i use to copy my current Ubuntu setup into a bootable image that can be ran from an external HDD
<margaret> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m3fbf9382
<dallas> anyone know?
<PMantis> sethk:  Hmmmmm not yet, but I can't find nscd to restart
<ADemiG0D> all i need is an application name that can do it, i'll figure out the rest
<santor> after i log into steam it all stops working!
<PMantis> sethk: Don't take long to reboot....
<ADemiG0D> what can i use to copy my current Ubuntu setup into a bootable image that can be ran from an external HDD
<stefg> margaret: you need the very latest driver for your card, it seems.... theses arn't un 7.04, so you have to manually install the nvidia-package
<dallas> ok so when i start up ubuntu, the applications bar and the bar at the bottom of the screen only go 3/4 across the screen instead of all the way across. why is it doing that?
<sp3000> are launchpad bug statuses documented somewhere?
 * sp3000 tries to figure out is 'incomplete' should be reset to 'new' on adding requested information
<stefg> margaret: so min version is 100.14.03
<sko0zy> Who has been able to get the drivers for the wusb54g from http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/ to work
<Leachy94> would wine run a game called warrock thats a EXE
<Leachy94> windows only
<Musashi> the requirements for a ubuntu installation are a '/' and a '/home' ?
<sp3000> but unlike $competing_tracker, launchpad doesn't link status to its documentation
<pike_> margaret: as a temp solution you can use the nv driver to at least get 2d graphics up
<stefg> margaret: and your xorg.conf says nv not nvidia
<pike_> well nm then
<dallas> ok so when i start up ubuntu, the applications bar and the bar at the bottom of the screen only go 3/4 across the screen instead of all the way across. why is it doing that?
<ADemiG0D> is there anything i can use to make a bootable image of my system as it is now?
<zimon> how do i set gcc-4.2 as my default instead of gcc-4.1? update-alternatives --config cc says there's only one candidate (/usr/bin/gcc) ... should i just recreate the /usr/bin/gcc symlink?
<sethk> ADemiG0D, you can image the drive, or image one or more partitions.
<ridge-meister> i installed a bunch of gdesklets last night, could that be what is slowing down my system?  anytime i open up a new app (whether it's kate or xchat) it seems to take forever
<void^> Leachy94: according to wine's appdb it does not run thanks to something called punkbuster.
<sethk> ADemiG0D, if you image partitions, you also have to image the boot sector
<dad> Can someone help with a new install of 7.10?  I keep getting this message...  "Nautilus could not be used now due to an unexpected error of Bonobo"
<ridge-meister> ADemiG0D: did (do) you ever play the board game Dungeons & Dragons?  I played it a lot back in the mid 1980's
<SuPeRhOmEm> Hi all, someone knows how can I make a package with checkinstall that automatically set a link in gnome's menu ?
<dallas> ADemiG0D http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=bootable+image+of+ubuntu+installation&spell=1
<desertc> dad: You have software incompatibility from trying to install Ubuntu over your SUSE installation.
<Stormx2> I need to find out what is using my connection, quickly.
 * sp3000 finds something that refers to "incomplete (with response)" and that such bugs shouldn't auto-transition to bad places, which seems to imply that manual manipulation isn't needed
<dad> i see, it's looking at my current linux partition then and that's why the error occurs?
<dallas> so can someone answer my question?
<Burlynn> how do i restart samba?
<ferronica> enable UPS discharge alarm not working, can anyone help me :(
<bjames> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<bjames> maybe
<pike_> margaret: http://pastebin.com/m11907040
<dallas> Burlynn http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=how+to+restart+samba&btnG=Search
<sp3000> dallas: if you mean it's centered and not expanded, that's a per-panel setting (right click on blank part of panel, etc)
<dallas> no, it goes from the left of the screen 3/4 across and then stops
<Dr_willis> Burlynn,  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart     also. :)
<polla> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dallas> its not centered, but ill check the per panal settings
<dallas> thanks
<ferronica> enable UPS discharge alarm not working:(
<pike_> margaret: er.. http://pastebin.com/m60517e04 i mean
<Burlynn> yeah i got it, thanks all .. my laptop is refusing all of the sudden to see samba shares and this ubuntu pc has been up and running for weeks with no changes heh
<dad> so, has anyone ever install Ubuntu on a dual boot XP/Suse10.1 system?  if so, can u help me out?
<dallas> what is samba again?
<sp3000> one of the most popular forms of music in Brazil.
<Swian> hehe
<ferronica> On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.. but it's still unchecked whenever I look at it
<sp3000> wikipedia can't be wrong!
<dallas> ohh yeah ok thats right forgot haha
<Stormx2> I need to find out what is using my connection, on a specific port.
<pike_> dallas: shouldnt be anything to it
<pike_> dad: ^
<Tatster> quicksilver
<PMantis> sethk: Hmm, no dice
<dad> well, i'm having issues with the install ...Nautilus could not be used now due to an unexpected error of Bonobo
<dallas> dad: why would you want suse and ubuntu?
<sethk> PMantis, didn't think so, but worth trying
<santor> steam performance is attrocious, i dont' have any games downloaded yet but it is really laggy and i have to click things like 5 times and wait a while for stuff to happen
<PMantis> sethk: Here's the weird thing... if I plug in a USB NIC, it works.
<santor> any fix for taht
<dad> i don't want to use Suse, wanting to switch to Ubuntu
<sp3000> Stormx2: I'd start at apt-cache search network top | grep -i network | grep -i top
<sethk> PMantis, that is odd.  AP issue with routing, perhaps?
<dallas> can you not just delete your suse partition, keep xp and then install ubuntu?
<dallas> dad^
 * sp3000 should pick one, that need arises occasionally
<PMantis> sethk: AP ? This is wired lan
<sethk> PMantis, oh, I thought you had said earlier about ndiswrapper
<ryan__> anyone think they can help me with a mic problem pm me
<sethk> PMantis, usb works, what doesn't work?
<dad> dallas: i could, but i do want to keep my home partition if possible
<dallas> oh ok i see
<desertc> dallas: He's trying to install it on top of the other one.
<dallas> ok
<dad> desertc: correct
<desertc> dad: Backup the /home to disk, reformat, reinstall.
<linux88> In need of a Moto4lin Guru! Calling All Moto4lin GURUS.
<srm> hi, i have installed 7.10 and now want to get my pcmcia wireless card working. I have installed the 2 ndiswrapper packages and downloaded the windows drivers. Then I used 'ndiswrapper -i ...' to load the XP driver and 'ndiswrapper -l' now returns 'driver installed' but not 'hardware present' . What could be the problem? Are there any other prerequisites i could have missed to get my pcmcia card working?
<dallas> exactly
<el> is there a good newsreader in ubuntu that supports nzb files?
<ryan__> xp drivers are never good
<IdleOne> dad: backup your /home install ubuntu on the suse partition the copy your /home onto the ubuntu /home and there ya go. about the bonobo error ps aux find any process with bonobo in it and kill PID will start auto
<ryan__> use win2k drivers instead
<ryan__> that was my problem
<ryan__> what is your card model?
<Noble> this isn't ubuntu specific, but why does my tv out look better under vesa 640x480 than it does using nvidia 640x480?
<PMantis> sethk: Yes, it's an SiS Gigabit ethernet adapter, that needs ndiswrapper... it gets an IP immediately, I can ping gateway, I can ping IPs on the internet other PC can ping it, but I cannot SSH in or out of this box.
<sethk> PMantis, but with the USB adapter you can ssh in?
<srm> ryan__: the card is based on Marvell 88w8335 (Libertas)
<dad> thanks all!
<srm> will try the 2k drivers
<DeltaUK> hey guys, i just accidently ran an exe on the ubuntu cd called wubi-cdboot.exe and it installed sumthing and is askin me to restart, what is it??!
<ryan__> srm: where did you get the drivers?
<PMantis> sethk: I can also telnet out to an IP.
<ferronica> On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.. but it's still unchecked whenever I look at it
<Dr_willis> wubi is on the  offical ubuntu cd?
<PMantis> sethk: lemme try USB again with SSH
<DeltaUK> well i just installed it :S:S
<DeltaUK> by accident, went well quick.. in windows xp
<pike_> wubi is a win32 app right? you ran it from windows?
<thinh> anyone know what the problem when i am on the outside of my network i cant ssh into my machine when it is in hibernation mode but when i am on the network i can ssh into my machine
<PMantis> sethk: Works perfectly with USB networking
<DeltaUK> i just installed it from the cd, and wanted to know what it was
<PMantis> sethk: SSH, DNS, etc
<srm> ryan__: i got them from the card vendors site
<Noble> where should I go for X11 tv out support?
<sethk> PMantis, Check the default route in the case where it doesn't work.
<PMantis> sethk: I've use route -n  looks good
<thinh> its seems like the listing service is not running on internet traffic but it respond on lan traffic because it is connected to each other
<ryan__> srm: have you followed a tutorial or just installed it with ndiswrapper? what distro are you running?
<pike_> what the heck is wubi like a qemu thing or does it actually partition and install?
<DeltaUK> what is wubi?
<santor> is anyone here running steam on wine?
<PMantis> sethk: cat /etc/resolv.conf shows my domain and dns server (with blank line and comments from network manager)
<ryan__> lol. steam engine on wine?
<Dr_willis> wubi i THOUGHT was the 'install ubuntu under windows' thing.. but i did NOT thinkit was on the default ubuntu cd's
<ryan__> man that would be insane.
<thinh> while internet traffic goes to the router first before it actually goes to server machine
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<srm> ryan__: i tried to follow the help.ubuntu files for wireless network. I'm using a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.10
<santor> steam games
<sethk> PMantis, if the route is correct, resolv.conf has to be correct.
<DeltaUK> well it is on the cd
<santor> steam the game platform
<DeltaUK> its askin me to restart, but im geussin it wont install anything ?
<santor> unless your into pirating or are on slow internet it is the best dam thing to come ot computer gaming
<santor> but it doesn't seem to work well with wine
<ryan__> srm: are you getting my pms?
<thinh> when my server is active it is listen to internet traffic but when it is in suspend mode it only listen to lan traffic anyone know a explaining to fix to it?
<srm> ryan__: I tried with ndisgtk but it didn't work and there was no feedback, so i went to cli.
<PMantis> sethk: I thought the config for routing was different than DNS
<pike_> DeltaUK: so im assuming looking at that that wubi creates a single file on windows and formats it ext3 or whatever, add an entry to windows boot and lets you boot into that file as you would an actual partition
<Dr_willis> Now if ONLY steam would actually have a Decent (ie lower) price on their games you can buy....
<srm> ryan__: no, seems i don't receive them
<sethk> PMantis, yes, it is, I misspoke
<ryan__> srm:  you have msn or yahoo?
<PMantis> sethk: heh ok
<sethk> PMantis, do you have traceroute installed?
<Dr_willis> I found BioShock on sale for $25 yesterday. :)
<pike_> DeltaUK: should be perfectly ok if you dont like it just delete the wubi folder in windows or run the uninstall
<srm> ryan__: jabber
<DeltaUK> k
<DeltaUK> ty
<santor> wow, thats a good deal
<santor> you could buy it and activate it over steam
<PMantis> sethk: This seems to be DNS only, but I'll try traceroute
<santor> usually the price is really good on steam
<sethk> PMantis, try the traceroute to the dns server
<ryan__> srm: whats your jabber address?
<sethk> PMantis, if the dns specs are correct, maybe it can't figure out how to get to the dns server.
<santor> but steam really throws a monkeywrench in pirating games
<srm> ryan__: srm@schokokeks.org
<sethk> PMantis, unlikely, but I can't think of anything else at the moment.
<PMantis> sethk: :-
<ryan__> srm: ok well I don't have jabber, and it doesn't appear that you are getting my pms....but I got yours.
<Dr_willis> santor,  im mixxed on it.:) its noce to buy a game.. and not have to need the cd.. but given the size of some games... egads the download times.
<PMantis> sethk: DNS, default gw, and this machine on same subnet
<srm> ryan__: ok, then let me fire up another irc client. This is irssi on OSX speaking ;)
<srm> brb
<sethk> PMantis, well, so much for that theory.  :)
<ryan__> srm: join #linuxreality and we can talk over there, it's pretty desolate, but it is quiet and i can give you instructions there
<PMantis> sethk: heh
<santor> yea i kno, they hardly get over 600k, and i'm on verizon fios, when i downloaded ubuntu my dl speed hit 2 mbps
<santor> that is of course iwht bt
<PMantis> sethk:  This has me stumped... really weird
<santor> bit torrent
<ryan__> srm: join #linuxreality
<santor> steam should provide as much bandwidth for downloads and you can take, since they are charging for the games
<Noble> where can i get nvidia tv out support?
<santor> but thats irrelivent to making steam work well in wine
<Dr_willis> Noble,  install the nvidia drivers for a start.
<PMantis> sethk: Uhm... traceroute is displaying all "* * *" for 16 lines so far....
<santor> i have found that the clicking is off, i have to click below any item in steam to actually click it
<santor> any ideas?
<erat123> has anyone set up xming to work between windows and ubuntu?  i would like some help on the ubuntu side.
<PMantis> sethk: 22
<Dr_willis> erat123,  i am using that right now. :)
<sethk> PMantis, that's odd, if you are doing a traceroute to something on the local lan, it should show only two lines and no ***
<Dr_willis> erat123,  enable ssh, enable x forwarding by default in the ssh configs.. lets see.. you going to use xdmcp?
<pike_> !tvout | Noble
<ubotu> Noble: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Noble> dr_willis... i have the nvidia drivers installed... for some reason they didn't load at my last bootup though and I was shocked how nice the image looks
<erat123> Dr_willis: yep, i'm trying to use xdmcp
<PMantis> sethk: yet a ping to the gw/dns server is giving me .283 ms responses
<meoblast001> hello, im setting up ubuntu on my dad's computer and i need to get internet connection for it.... he has a Motorola WPCI810G wireless card..... im supposed to copy the files bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys from the windows partition but windows cannot find the files, where might i be able to obtain these files on the internet.... or just a complete linux driver?
<erat123> Dr_willis: how do i enable x forwarding by default?
<erat123> Dr_willis: i have ssh installed
<Noble> pike... i can get tv out to work... i just find the nvidia output to actually look worse than the tv out put when i'm using vesa drivers
<pcdog> moin... :)
<PMantis> sethk: When on the USB lan, traceroute only showed one line.
<Dr_willis> erat123,  in the sshd config in /etc/ somewhere. :)
<sethk> PMantis, well, then we may have a routing issue after all.
<erat123> Dr_willis: ah, thanks.  that points me in the right direction
<Dr_willis> erat123,  in the sshd config in /etc/ somewhere. :) /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<cdemwel1> Hi there
<Aiyizo> how do you copy a file from one folder to another with admin permissions?
<pike_> meoblast001: if you are using ndiswrapper you may grab those files from the manufacturers website (the windows driver)
<PMantis> sethk: I ran it with the -n switch so it would not resolve ips
<margaret> stefg: manually install the nvidia package?
<Dr_willis> erat123,  X11Forwarding yes
<sethk> PMantis, and ?
<cdemwel1> I'm trying to update-initramfs -u but it's not copying the firmware that I need for my wireless card with it
<pike_> margaret: http://pastebin.com/m60517e04
<ryan__> Aiyizo: sudo cp /file/file /file/file
<erat123> Dr_willis: oh cool, that's set to yes
<PMantis> sethk: That's when it gave me the 22 lies of stars
<cdemwel1> where and how does this get configured?
<margaret> pike, ok, will try that
<PMantis> sethk: Hmmmmmmm routing issue if I can telnet to a BBS on the internet by IP ?
<sethk> PMantis, the -n switch makes it change the route?  Without the -n switch might make sense.
<Dr_willis> erat123,  with xming, i also  recall using  the xming version of putty (i think) been a while since ive installed it.
<sethk> PMantis, well, I still don't understand it, but at least we have a utility giving us a strange result
<sx66xfce8525> hi
<meoblast001> pike_: doesnt the manufacturer use .exe files?
<sethk> PMantis, it's a clue, even though at the moment I'm clueless about what the clue means.
<rambo3> cdemwel1 firmware in initram ? you mean scipt that starts your wireless
<cdemwel1> no.
<cdemwel1> I mean firmware.
<emily_> i have an samba mount but in gnome it keeps losing connection to it...it works in a terminal, but file browser says "the folder contents could not be displayed". It will work for awhile and then just drop to that.  This is happening randomly with both my ubuntu boxes...anyone know a fix?
<CroX> Gnome keeps crashing for me for no apparent reason. I close a window, hover a tray icon, alt tabs to another window, etc.
<PMantis> sethk: The traceroute manpage shows that -n tells it not to resolve the IPs of each hop.
<CroX> Could anyone please help me find what's causing this?
<sethk> PMantis, exactly, so that turns _off_ DNS activity.  I'm trying to see how that can break something.
<cdemwel1> That is, /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/ipw3945.ucode
<erat123> Dr_willis: i'm looking for the xming version of putty now.  i've just been using xming and putty as separate apps.  is there one that's together?
<bjwebb> hi
<sp3000> Stormx2: yeah, iftop jnettop pktstat looks useful -- and lsof -i of course for mapping to processes
<bjwebb> ive screwed up apt (with KDE4 stuff)
<Dr_willis> erat123,  i belive at the xming download page. they have a specific one. not sure how its tweaked for them.
<polla> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Stormx2> sp3000: i used pktstat :)
<bjwebb> how do i get it to foreably fix, removing packages?
<erat123> Dr_willis: oh cool, found it
<pcdog> hey - anyone here uses DRBD? have a bit of a problem here which would be a one-liner to solve, I'm sure
<PMantis> sethk: there's one other weird thing... ndiswrapper has this NIC loaded as wlan0... I SWEAR it's wired! I'm looking at the cat5 cable! :)
<Aiyizo> thanks ryan__
<sethk> PMantis, I've never heard of using ndiswrapper with a wired connection, but I suppose it's possibly necessary.
<meoblast001> pike_: the manufacturer no longer has drivers for that device
<linux88> PMantis cant you change the interface name from wlan0 to something else?
<bjwebb> can someone help?
<BotoXxX> wie komm ich in den Deutsche Ubuntu chat ?
<PMantis> sethk: There was a wiki page on it. As far as changing the name, I'd love to... ideas?  I've looked at /etc/network/* ndiswrapper configs...
<bjwebb> !ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-de - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> meoblast001: well thats not ideal..
<bjames> is ndiswrapper known to be unstable in Ubuntu 7.10?
<margaret> pike, at step 4, it says I have to shutdown the X server
<BotoXxX> !ubuntu-de
<bjwebb> !de | BotoXxX
<ubotu> BotoXxX: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sethk> PMantis, generally you use ndiswrapper because a driver specific to your hardware is unavailable.  Is that the case here?
<Dr_willis> erat123,  they got a channel it seems #xming also here. :)
<BotoXxX> thanks
<pike_> margaret: yeah but i dont think you need to do that you already dont have x working
<linux88> bjames its working perfectly for me
<erat123> Dr_willis: oh cool.  thanks for all your help!
<margaret> pike_: aren't I running X now?
<pike_> margaret: you're in X? i thought you were at command line
<CaBa\> does anyone have a clue why my display brightness (laptop) is reduced to minimum when i start video playback in vlc since gutsy?
<sp3000> so I have this window placement issue now after upgrade to gutsy, if there's no empty or an app-persisted position, all windows appear at top left :( i.e. the cascade is being broken
<margaret> pike_: no, I'm running 1024x768
<bjames> linux88: I got it working fine on 6.06, then upgraded and it's very buggy (locks the whole laptop).  I tried installing 7.10, but it's still locking
<bjwebb> how do i get it to foreably fix apt, removing packages?
<margaret> restored old xorg.conf
<pike_> margaret: in any case sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop wont hurt anything just make sure you copy down the steps first since youll lose gui
<sp3000> (metacity, no, effects fanciness)
<PMantis> sethk: Ubuntu live CD doesn't recognize it, after install, no dice... google search talked about ndiswrapper for the SiS 191
<sp3000> s/no,/no/
<pike_> margaret: the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to start back up
<margaret> I got steps 1-3 done
<margaret> now I have to get a pen
<margaret> this is nuts
<sp3000> I tested thata it does happen with a fresh new user as well so it's not crufty user settings either
<meoblast001> pike_: the driver is an executable file.... should i run it then find the files?
<randomoutburst> can someone look at this screen shot and tell me how to fix my desktop? http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/dbass1337/Screenshot.png
<pike_> meoblast001: yeah easiest maybe just to run it in windows then do a search for the files
<pike_> randomoutburst: alt-ctrl-backspace? ;-p
<Mark761966> I can't get Simdock or AWN to display :(
<ryan__> randomoutburst: that is Ksnapshot
<ryan__> Mark761966: you have to have a 3d engine like beryl installed to use awn
<Mark761966> I do
<sethk> PMantis, ok, I guess you are stuck with it.  I don't know enough about ndiswrapper to know how to tell it that this is a wired connection.  When ndiswrapper is running, is wlan0 the device for the default route?
<PMantis> sethk: There is an SIS190.ko, so I'll add that to /etc/modules, and reboot to see.
<meoblast001> pike_: k i did.. and miraculously the files are there
<linux88> bjames wow, sorry to hear. Ya this is my first time with it, so im not that familiar with it. I wonder why it locks
<Mark761966> It displayed for about a minute and then it disappeared
<krimx> My harddrive sounds like those tubes at the edges of houses when it's raining, I can't remember it sounding like that before but after 11 days of nonstop uploading at 10Mbit/s it's started. Think it's dying?
<ryan__> Mark761966: do you have beryl or compiz installed, and your graphics card cofigured properly?
<snikker> someone know how to configure horde? i've installed it, but i can't login...
<PMantis> sethk: Yes, it sets up wlan0 in routes... ifconfig -a shows only lo and wlan0
<Mark761966> Yeah
<bjames> I've also got another problem - the screen is blank between BIOS and x
<ferronica> On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.. but it's still unchecked whenever I look at it
<bjames> i.e. the boot sequence is not cisible
<Mark761966> I'm sure I have the graphics card configured properly
<ryan__> Mark761966: how did you install awn, through repos or compile from source?
<Mark761966> Source
<randomoutburst> yeah alt ctr backspace didnt do the trick....
<Mark761966> It's not in the repos
<meoblast001> pike_: also i cant get ndiswrapper because his wireless card is not working yet... should i download the .deb to his windows partition while im on it?
<ryan__> Mark761966: I had the same problem.
<Mark761966> How did you solve it Ryan?
<meoblast001> pike_: if so... whats the URL to the Canonical repository
<PMantis> sethk: Hmmm
<ryan__> Mark761966: Install it from the repos, after you uninstall it.
<Mark761966> Okay
<ryan__> Mark761966: Yeah it annoyed me to death. I finally buckled and found a repo online.
<pike_> meoblast001: yeah  packages.ubuntu.com and search for it it will also have dependancy packages if there are any
<ryan__> Mark761966: I can go fetch it for ya if you want.
<pike_> meoblast001: it may be on the cd though not sure
<cdemwel1> well thanks
<randomoutburst> i think its set for 1024x768 but my desktop resolution 1280x800
<Mark761966> Yes please Ryan
<Mark761966> 64bit?
<sp3000> bjames: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/ReleaseNotes at bottom mentions one such thing
<meoblast001> pike_: yay.... i remember when i did this dependency searching stuff back on my Fedora Server
<ryan__> Mark761966: Not sure about 64bit. I am using 32 here.
<meoblast001> thats always fun
<randomoutburst> so can someone tell me how to change my settings so i can use all of my screen? http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/dbass1337/Screenshot.png
<PMantis> sethk: I loaded sis190.ko, and it fails the probe... I checked the ID with lspci, and it's looking at the right device... so I dunno.
 * sp3000 /actually read/ relnotes /before upgrade/, can you believe that
<pike_> meoblast001: i dont think it will be bad
<sethk> PMantis, fails with what message?
<Xess> hello.
<PMantis> sethk: in dmesg:  sis190: probe of 000:00:04.0 failed with error -5
<ryan__> Mark761966:  ok I found a repo
<adamorjames> hello
<ryan__> for 64bit and 32bit
<randomoutburst> anyone know of anything i can try?
<sethk> PMantis, and that PCI designation is what shows up in lspci?
<PMantis> sethk: I wonder if this module accepts parameters.
<PMantis> sethk:  yes
<Mark761966> I know what the problem is now, Ryan
<ryan__> Mark761966: whats the problem?
<sethk> PMantis, might accept parameters.  only way to know is to find some docs or read the source code.
<PMantis> sethk: Well, a shorter version shows in lspci
<Mark761966> It only seems to show up if I have the windows manager set to transparency
<sethk> randomoutburst, set your virtual resolution to be the same as your physical resolution.
<randomoutburst> and how do i do that?
<meoblast001> pike_: is modprobe preinstalled into ubuntu?
<sethk> PMantis, right, but the 04.0 is correct
<PMantis> sethk: lspci:  00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon...
<meoblast001> havent used it in forever so i dont know
<ryan__> Mark761966: odd
<sethk> randomoutburst, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mark761966> Very
<sethk> PMantis, close enough  :)
<yaser> where can i get help on configuring my nvidia graphic card?
<PMantis> sethk:  right
<Mark761966> Maybe if I install the 64bit version it'll work better
<PMantis> sethk: On another note, at least my new Acer 22" widescreen LCD is great!
<pike_> meoblast001: yes
<meoblast001> pike_: i cant find the package at packages.ubuntu.com
<Mark761966> You wanna give me those repos, Ryan?
<riaal> whats it called when you do system("lsmod") from a C program?
<meoblast001> pike_: i ran a search on the package and found it
<jmauler> Im trying to do an alternative instalation of jdk1.6, and I would like to know how I can make my export configs like export PATH be availabe for the entire system instead of for just my current shell, Can anyone help me ?
<adamorjames> gtk-recordMyDesktop doesn't record the sound. I have the check box marked. I opened gstreamer-properties and it says I am using alsasink hw:0.0 for the output. So I went in gtk-recordMyDesktop's advanced settings and I changed the sound to hw:0,0. Still nothing... anyone can help?
<pike_> meoblast001: yeah i think all you need is ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils maybe but i have zero exp using it
<PMantis> sethk: I'll use the other NIC and install all the updates, to see
<steve__> any video teleconferencing users out there that have got openmcu running with ekiga?
<meoblast001> pike_: is ubuntu preinstalled with perl?
<meoblast001> and libc6?
<pike_> yes
<meoblast001> k
<desertc> adamorjames: Did you check in alsamixer for muted channels of 0% ?
<kitche> well considering that libc6 is needed to even run ubuntu meoblast001
<Xess> I am new to ubuntu and have run in to a dead end with trying to get my wirless to work. I was hoping that some one might be able to help.
<Xess> When I installed Ubuntu it say both my wifi cards and added them to the networking dialog box. the thing of it is that they don't see any networks.
<Xess> Any Ideas?
<Seeker`> how do you get the snow plugin for compiz?
<adamorjames> desertc: my sound works. I played some music.
<meoblast001> kitche: i dont know much about the basic packages of the system
<RequinB4> !wifi | Xess
<ubotu> Xess: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<margaret> pike_: done, with success so far
<meoblast001> pike_: is that all i need before i switch over to not having network connection?
<desertc> adamorjames: I mean for your mic channel
<margaret> now what? try to reconfigure xorg again?
<meoblast001> ill still be here but that system will have no connection
<pike_> margaret: cool good luck
<PMantis> sethk: This little Acre PC was a Circuit City doorbuster for black friday. $229 A.R... All the other SiS chips are working... sound, video, SATA, USB, Card Reader slots... only the NIC is an issue.
<pike_> meoblast001: i believe so
<zeroflag> sometimes (30-50% chance to happen...) when I stop playback in a media player or some sound finished playing I get rather loud white noise on the sound channel. this noise can only be stopped by a) playing another sound and hoping it goes into the other 50% or b) by playing a sound in a media player and instead of stopping the track, just pausing it. any suggestions on how to fix that? currently using HD onboard sound on a nforce630a board (gigab
<margaret> pike_: do I try to reconfigure xorg again?
<meoblast001> pike_: ok
<pike_> margaret: yeah but first just try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  the better res's might be setup by the nvidia installer
<pike_> already
<margaret> pike_: ok
<PMantis> sethk: Oh, and thanks for all your help so far!! It's easy to get ignored in this channel.
<pike_> margaret: hopefully you get a nice nvidia logo at start
<adamorjames> desertc: there is only Master and PCm in the alsamixer
<adamorjames> desertc: *PCM
<M-uriel> boa noite
<desertc> adamorjames: now press tab - do you get  another list?
<disc> why does a window appear when I press Alt+mouseclick?
<adamorjames> g'night M-uriel
<desertc> bug 156930 | adamorjames
<desertc> !bug 156930 | adamorjames
<adamorjames> yes desertc
<desertc> !156930
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 156930 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<desertc> !bug 156930
<adamorjames> desertc: Mic is 0
<desertc> Why are you so mean to me, ubotu?  adamorjames Let's set it to 100%
<robdig> jmauler: don't know if you got an answer already or not, but /etc/profile sets up environment prior to ~/.profile being executed. However, users can override what is in /etc/profile using their ~/.profile...
<adamorjames> desertc: ok here I go
<bjames> how do I retrieve th kernel log from the last boot (something froze the platform and I want to get help with it)?
<Dr_willis> desertc,  ubotu is a bot. :)
<bjames> I know dmesg will output the current log
<RequinB4> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RequinB4> ^^
<disc> How do I disable Alt+rightMouseClick?
<jmauler> robdig:  but profile is for the entire system, or just for terminals?
<adamorjames> all-knowing <-- lol
<Ashex> I'm trying to compile moviefly and I get this error when running configure:
<Ashex> configure: error: failed to find required module stringtemplate
<jakeydo1> hi
<pythondasnake> Hi testing out Ubuntu from an ISO Image I burned. Now does Yahoo msgr work with UBUNTU or your basic applications I had run on my windows machine?
<yaser> hay, i have just installed gutsy, then my NVidia 8600GT, all perfect. When i reboot i can start Xserver, i sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server with nv driver and everything is fine, with nvidia driver it doesnt start, i was working perfectly prior to reinstall with aceleration and all that stuff, what can i do?
<pike_> pythondasnake: see pidgin
<pike_> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<bjames> pythondasnake: try pidgin
<pike_> pythondasnake: oh.. yahoo not sure
<RequinB4> pythondasnake - pidgin
<pythondasnake> I'm using pidgin as we speak ..
<pythondasnake> but didn't see a yahoo protocol for it
<bjames> so am I ;)
<RequinB4> pythondasnake - if you prefer firefox like me try www.meebo.com
<Ashex> pythondasnake, take a look here for linux equivelants to windows software: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/11/22/windows-software-linux-software/
<RequinB4> broswer based so you don't mess it up
<joeb3_> pythondasnake, pidgin does yahoo
<bjames> it DOES support yahoo
<pythondasnake> Yeah I use meebo but ..
<RequinB4> and pidgin should do yahoo
<jmauler> I tried to change /etc/enviroment, but the changes didnt work
<bjames> how do I get kernel logs from the last boot?
<RequinB4> tho mine is broken
<pythondasnake> I tried loading the installer and it wouldn't run yahoo..
<Xess> Is this normal out put for iwconfig?  Access Point: Invalid
<Dan> irc.wyldryde.org
<Ashex> bjames, check /var/log
<pythondasnake> Meebo is webbased though
<Dr_willis> pythondasnake,  'loadint the installer' ?
<pythondasnake> I want it permennt
<bjames> Ashex: cheers
<robdig> jmauler: believe entire system
<adamorjames> desertc: still not working'
<jmauler> robdig: Ok, I ll try
<pythondasnake> I ran the installer.. I'm sorry Dr_willis I have been using windows so long I'm a noob and don't know what I'm doing
<joeb3_> pythondasnake, in pidgin, add account for yahoo
<RequinB4> pythondasnake - while we're on the subject of pidgin can anyone help me fix mine? it broke one day in feisty and hasn't been fixed
<desertc> adamorjames: I'm stumped.
<pythondasnake> The protocol wasn't there though
<Dr_willis> pythondasnake,  the installer for what? pidgin?
<disc> how do I get into mouse system keys?
<RequinB4> sorry not directed to you python
<pythondasnake> The installer I got of the net for yahoo Dr_willis
<adamorjames> desertc: could it be related to mplayer having a codec error?
<thompa> total lockup while listening to rythmbox and using ktorrent, nothing in the logs?
<Dr_willis> pythondasnake,  Still not sure what you mean.. if you mean the Official Yahoo (from yahoo.com ) chat program. Its so old its scary. You can install pidgin with the packatge manager, and it should have yahoo support in there.
<jmauler> robdig:  The file description says it is for shell initialization..
<disc> How do I turn off Alt+mouseclicking?
<pythondasnake> I basically want to know if most applications will run on UBUNTU that I currently use now.. Such as the Text editor I use to write code in for Java or Python ?
<adamorjames> desertc: mplayer says cannot open codec
<Swian> python pretty much anything you use has a linux version
<adamorjames> desertc: but it still plays
<Swian> text edit, check
<jmauler> robdig:  So I dont know if I start from gnome it will work
<pythondasnake> Ok..
<Swian> yahoo client check
<pythondasnake> Perhaps Yahelite would work
<RequinB4> anyone want to help me fix pidgin - it won't connect to anything
<Sajes> Anyone know why I received this error when compiling WINE from source? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45730/ (Gutsy Gibbon 32Bit)
<Dr_willis> pythondasnake,  linux is not windows.. you normally find limnux apps to do what you want.
<margaret> pike_: I'm about to throw in the towel
<pythondasnake> Ok..
<margaret> this is nuts
<zeroflag> Sajes: get the package.
<pike_> margaret: what happened? worst case just upgrade to latest ubuntu
<Dr_willis> pythondasnake,  and the pidgin in UBuntu Gutsy - has Yahoo Chat support. :) i just checked
<meoblast001> pike_: i got the error FATAL: Module bcmwl5 not found when i used modprobe
<disc> how can it be so fucking hard to diable the alt+rightmouse click option?? jesus christ I've been asking this same question for weeks! just tell me goddamnit!! It's so piss easy you can't even find it on the net so just PLEASE tell me!
<adamorjames> desertc: vlc has no sound with the video either
<margaret> pike_: gdm fails to start, same thing
<jimmy_> can anyone tell me why, or even better, how to solve : only being able to have 1 application at a time use sound, ie Amarok, Kopete, TeamSpeak etc etc
<Sajes> zeroflag: Which one? I did "sudo apt-cache search opengl" and many came up. I downloaded a few and still nothing different.
<pike_> meoblast001: you ran ndis against the .inf file first?
<kitche> !language | disc
<RequinB4> pythondasnake - different operating system means you need different file format - for windows its .exe
<ubotu> disc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pythondasnake> I'm going to run UBUNTU again and ask my noob questions from there lol .. brb.. Thanks Dr_willis you've been helpful
<sp3000> disc: never heard of it
 * Dr_willis wonders what alt-right click even does...
<desertc> jimmy_: No sound mixer.....
<meoblast001> pike_: ?
<lufis> Is there any way to upload images to flickr in linux? I tried flickrfs but keep getting a python error
<Dr_willis> pythondasnake,  theres pidgin for windows also. :)
<meoblast001> pike_: how do i do that?
<sp3000> Dr_willis: nothing, as far as I know :)
<rawrxyx> hey guys u have a question
<disc> jusy hold in alt, then right click with the mosue and you will see
<pythondasnake> I know I'm using it as we speak
<pike_> margaret: lsb_release   what does that say what version?
<rawrxyx> *i have a question
<jimmy_> desert: how can i set up a sound mixer?
<meoblast001> pike_: modprobe is the first thing in the tutorial
<Dr_willis> disc,  that wont work for me.. sice im ssh'd in :) and using xming.
<pike_> lsb_release -a
<yaser> hay, i have just installed gutsy, then my NVidia 8600GT, all perfect. When i reboot i can start Xserver, i sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server with nv driver and everything is fine, with nvidia driver it doesnt start, i was working perfectly prior to reinstall with aceleration and all that stuff, what can i do, any log i can check?
<Dr_willis> disc,  also it may be highly window manager specific.
<disc> well hwo do I turn it off??
<lufis> yaser: are you at the command line?
<sp3000> disc: how did you turn it on?
<yaser> lufis, not now
<disc> it was there by default, using ubuntu with gnome
<pike_> margaret: once i know your version ill just give you a one liner to upgrade to latest and see if that works
<lufis> yaser: you can set the xorg file back to default in the command line
<kitche> disc: recompile the window manager most likely or disable the shortcut if it is a shortcut
<Pici> disc: If nobody is answering, nobody knows.
<margaret> pike_: 7.04
<disc> it's a mouse shortcut I think
<Dr_willis> disc,  could also check in #gnome - i dont use gnome..  and dont know what you are refring to.. so good luck
<yaser> lufis, yea i did, but im using nv driver instead of nvidia
<zeroflag> Sajes: talking about the wine package. if that error doesn't tell you anything, you better not mess with source. OpenGL is usually delivered via VGA drivers. so if you have a nvidia card, get their package from restricted (I think it's uni/multiverse), if it's ATi, you might be screwed but you should still be able to find a driver package.
<jimmy_> yaser: i had a similar issue, try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<rawrxyx> how do i get the affects in compiz fusion to work
<jimmy_> it worked for me
<sp3000> disc: stuff like describing what appears a bit more of having a screenshot would be helpful
<RequinB4> Can anyone help me get pidgin working? I can't get it to connect to AIM, IRC, or MSN
<Sajes> zeroflag: I downloaded and installed the nvidia drivers first thing after installing gutsy.
<sp3000> s/of/or
<yaser> jimmy_, and try nvidia driver?
<LtEmerpoc> hi guys im back
<sp3000> /
<jimmy_> set it to "nv", thats what i did
<pike_> margaret: sudo N*.run --uninstall; sudo sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-glx-config
<yaser> jimmy_, but nv is not the propietary diver isnt?
<Carburo> ciao
<andy_123> hi all
<jimmy_> nv=nvidia
<andy_123> i have a problem with evolution's local delivery
<sp3000> except as teh driver names go, last I checked
<zeroflag> Sajes: bash -> glxgears
<yaser> jimmy_, you dont have grapgics aceleration with nv driber, isnt?
<Carburo> hello
<andy_123> i'm getting an error that /var/spool/mail is a directory
<andy_123> is there a solution to this?
<sp3000> andy_123: are you trying to run it?
<Sajes> zeroflag: it pops up with gears and gives me a line of "4351 frames in 5.0 seconds = 870.168".
<jimmy_> yaser: I'm not totally sure since im a noob myself, but i had the similar issue to you where i screwed up my xserver, also try rebooting after running that command, took me ages to think of that but it DID work
<andy_123> sp3000, when i try to retrieve my mail, i'm getting this error
<yaser> jimmy_, but now, do you have graphics aceleration? compiz or something?
<zeroflag> Sajes: that means opengl is installed.
<zeroflag> Sajes: honestly, get the wine package.
<andy_123> i have another system weith another linux distro setup exactly the same way and there it works
<andy_123> is this a bug ?
<Carburo> is there someone who knows how to activate user list in xchat? I can`t see whos in the room
<jimmy_> yaser: not sure to be honest, but my games (world of warcraft and guildwars) run a LOT better than on windows anyway :P
<Sajes> zeroflag: I already tried that before, and it installs but it plays starcraft like it was on emulated vram. If it can't find opengl then it has to be why it's lagging even with the .deb package.
<meoblast001> pike_: so do i skip the sudo modprobe -r bcmwl5 step?
<andy_123> anyone using evolution with local delivery?
<sp3000> andy_123: I don't have local mail configured on my ubuntu install so dunno. "is a directory" is a string you do get if you try to execute a directory (other cases possible of course)
<pike_> meoblast001: rather do that after you run ndiswrapper
<meoblast001> well i used sudo su since i dont want my dad to keep typing in the password
<yaser> jimmy_, really?? wich version of WoW?
<meoblast001> pike_: ok
<jimmy_> yaser: the latest, 2.3 i think it is
<pike_> meoblast001: but someone else here will have to help you if you need more info ive never used ndis
<joeb3_> Carburo, move you mouse close to the right side of the window.  When it changes to a double arrow, drag it to the left.
<yaser> jimmy_, under wine?
<zeroflag> Sajes: I use nvidia drivers and wine from apt and starcraft runs just fine.
<jimmy_> yaser: yes
<MuffY> yaser: I played the latest version of WoW without any flaws
<MuffY> well, voice chat doesn't work
<yaser> jimmy_, MuffY is tehre any special configuration of wine needed?
<MuffY> yaser: no
<Sajes> zeroflag: Then consider myself unlucky. I tried the WINE from the repositories and it did the same thing.
<andy_123> oki, looks llike this is a bug
<MuffY> yaser: just copy the WoW folder from a windows partition, or install it under wine
<jimmy_> yaser: getting wow to work under wine was serious effort for me, but I found a good guide here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-games-33/world-of-warcraft-in-wine-success-485886/
<srm> ryan8403:
<srm> sorry
<sp3000> so would someone with gutsy and a rather crowded display open a few apps -> utils -> terminal and tell me how they get positioned in relation to each other
<sp3000> because here they all end up at top left which is a bit sad
<yaser> MuffY, jimmy_ thanks very much ill try it
<jimmy_> yaser: best thing to do, is install it and update it on your windows partition, use winecfg to map "D" to /media/sda2 or whatever the windows drive is, then run it as "wine "D\world of warcraft\Wow.exe"-opengl"
<MuffY> yaser: ah well, I think you should look at that. I remember I had to make a launcher with some simple bash line to start wine with the right parameters
<_michael> Hello I'm looking to upgrade to Gutsy, but I certainly don't want the full contents of the ubuntu-desktop meta package. Is there a way to go about the upgrade only upgrading packages I currently have installed?
<RequinB4> sp3000 - top left bottom right top right then bottom left
<zeroflag> Sajes: starcraft is a really old game that already worked nicely back when broodwar came out. so unless you have REALLY old hardware, I'd say something else than wine is wrong.
<RequinB4> starcraft doesn't work on Xp sometimes now
<sp3000> RequinB4: on top of other windows or in empty space? what about when there's no empty space? windowmanager (metacity)? effects on (no)?
<Xess> Yeah. I am not getting any where on my wireless. I could really use some help on it.
<xeer> hi everyone! i'm having problems logging into my desktop. if i switch the session to failsafe gnome, it loads my startup applications but my panel and desktop wont load. if i try to login normally, it lags for about 20 seconds and then kicks me back to the login screen (looks like it's restarting gdm)
<Sajes> zeroflag: I'm on an nvidia geforce fx5500 128mb. It's really old, but not commodore 64 old.
<RequinB4> sp3000 - on top of my maximized Xchat program, running compiz-fusion
<sp3000> ah, k
<sp3000> thanks
 * sp3000 hasn't ventured to compiz land yet
<yaser> jimmy_, MuffY ok thanks both
 * sp3000 doesn't really know if he should expect to succeed with ati hw
<kinroad> jimmy_: how can guild wars run better than in windows? I have cedega and it lags and crashes
<RequinB4> sp3000 - its a magical land of milk and honey
<zeroflag> Sajes: this should be more than enough - especially since starcraft does NOT use ANY 3D features. you should check the appdb on winehq.
<sp3000> RequinB4: oh, I thought is was a magical land of dragons
<RequinB4> took me a little bit to get it towrking with my integrated stuff
<jimmy_> kinroad: i'm not sure, i guess I just hit it lucky with that one :P
<kinroad> jimmy_: and with wine runs like 1fps
<RequinB4> sp3000 - i guess they are fat dragons
<eclipse7500> hello
<sp3000> once they're done with the mil and honey, probably
<Sajes> zeroflag: I've played SC and brood war on WinXp. They run fine; But I don't want to have to reboot every time I want to play it.
<jimmy_> kinroad: i get 25 fps on vista with GW, but well over 60 thru wine :S
<RequinB4> hi eclipse7500
<eclipse7500> anybody ever have any issues with the via82cxx sound card??
<simplechat> hey
<xeer> hi everyone! i'm having problems logging into my desktop. if i switch the session to failsafe gnome, it loads my startup applications but my panel and desktop wont load. if i try to login normally, it lags for about 20 seconds and then kicks me back to the login screen (looks like it's restarting gdm)
<kinroad> jimmy_: I get about 80 with w2k, but only 25 on cedega
<jimmy_> kinroad: strange, you using the -opengl paramter?
<eclipse7500> the module is loaded, yet it doesnt play back any audio, i have everything unmuted. i read to try pci=noacpi in the boot options, still no luck though
<zeroflag> Sajes: again, check the appdb. I got it working nicely here, straight from apt.
<kinroad> jimmy_: no, does it help?
<eclipse7500> ive been reading about possibly a conflict with the irqs
<matthew_> help!  i uninstalled compiz / desktop effects and not my windows don't have a border!!  what do I do??!  I don't want desktop effects, I just want normal metacity
<Sajes> zeroflag: I know it runs in wine. Checking the appdb will not make wine detect that opengl libraries are on my PC.
<jimmy_> kinroad: possibly, try using opengl and see if you have the same issue
<RequinB4> eclipse - stab in the dark try acpi=off rather then pci=noacpi
<xeer> i'm having problems logging into my desktop. if i switch the session to failsafe gnome, it loads my startup applications but my panel and desktop wont load. if i try to login normally, it lags for about 20 seconds and then kicks me back to the login screen (looks like it's restarting gdm)
<eclipse7500> RequinB4: hmm could that be harmful or anything to my hardware?
<andy_123> is it possible to run thinderbird with local mail delivery?
<kinroad> jimmy_: it helped! Thanks a lot! It runs 50 fps with full graphics :D
<Moniker42> can i set the resolution of the console i get when i use ctrl-alt-f1?
<jimmy_> kinroad: nice one, have fun :D
<RequinB4> eclipse7500 - i'm running it right now to fix my sound actually, it should take away your power management/battery life stuff tho
<zeroflag> Sajes: since I had to check the appdb for you AND find EXACTLY your problem described there in a HUGE, impossible-to-miss blue box, I will NOT post the link for you - lazy &^#&^@!
<doctorevil> hey :)
<RequinB4> but otherwise it worksfine
<eclipse7500> RequinB4: ahh gotcha. well i appreciate the help
<eclipse7500> RequinB4: yeah its for a desktop anyways
<eclipse7500> RequinB4: well im off to try it, thanks
<RequinB4> kk
<pythondasnake> How do I locate a command prompt using Ubuntu.. I am using the os for the first time of an ISO image I burned just playing around with it
<Sajes> zeroflag: It doesn't happen with just starcraft, and now I will stop asking you questions, seeing as you're being impossible to talk to. Goodbye.
<RequinB4> !terminal | pythondasnake
<ubotu> pythondasnake: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pythondasnake> Ok  thankyoiu
<jared> For some reason or another, ubuntu isn't showing my battery on my laptop. 00:51   	 More in People & Blogs
<jared> Add Video to QuickList
<pythondasnake> Now will the command help give me a list of commands ?
<jared> 	
<jared> What happens when you're on crack!
<toresn> i changed my video drivers (using an external screen instead of the one on the laptop)... and mplayer suddenly wont work anymore
<jared> is on crack...we show what happens when you're on crack..so enjoy an 00:51   	 More in People & Blogs
<zeroflag> jared: \o/
<jared> Add Video to QuickList
<toresn> what could be the reason?
<jared> 	
<jared> What happens when you're on crack!
<jared> is on crack...we show what happens when you're on crack..so enjoy an 00:51   	 More in People & Blogs
<jared> Add Video to QuickList
<jared> 	
<jared> What happens when you're on crack!
<jared> oh dear zeroflag my laptop ws closed and I dunno what jus got pasted wtf.
<toresn> i changed my video drivers (using an external screen instead of the one on the laptop)... and mplayer suddenly wont work anymore
<toresn> what could be the reason?
<zeroflag> jared: you don't wanna know.
<disc> how do I change the super key??
<toresn> or rather what should i do to make mplayer work again
<xeer> i'm having problems logging into my desktop. if i switch the session to failsafe gnome, it loads my startup applications but my panel and desktop wont load. if i try to login normally, it lags for about 20 seconds and then kicks me back to the login screen (looks like it's restarting gdm)
<toresn> ?
<RequinB4> jared: that's hilarious
<Sajes> zeroflag: If you're talking about "Cure for Slowness", then obviously you've completely mistook the problem. Let me walk you through this. Wine can't find opengl libraries. I can't edit a registry if there isn't one. If I can't compile wine, how would it install. Furthermore, the debian package, and the apt repository have the same problem on my machine.
<RequinB4> disc - system - preferences - keyboard
<Sajes> zeroflag: But, I have been able to successfully play "AssaultCube" at great rates. The problem lies with wine.
<bernardino> opa
<LtEmerpoc> hey is anyone here
<LtEmerpoc> ?
<RequinB4> No, we're hiding
<LtEmerpoc> damn
<LtEmerpoc> marco
<RequinB4> *doesn't answer*
<LtEmerpoc> marco!
<RequinB4> p----o------l------o
<MikeW> MichealPW: It makes it confusing when there are two different people in the one channel sharing the same nick!
<RequinB4> so, how great is ubuntu?
<xeer> i'm having problems logging into my desktop. if i switch the session to failsafe gnome, it loads my startup applications but my panel and desktop wont load. if i try to login normally, it lags for about 20 seconds and then kicks me back to the login screen (looks like it's restarting gdm)
<Dr_willis> RequinB4,  better then sliced butter. :)
<Mark761966> God, I hate it when the terminal keeps telling me a file or directory doesn't exist when I know perfectly well that it does
<RequinB4> Dr_willis - Yeah, it had me at "Hello World"
<Mark761966> I know I have a bloody directory called Desktop. I can see if when I open my file manager
<nensondubois> Trendmicro antivirus is good
<RequinB4> Mark
<RequinB4> Desktop not desktop
<Mark761966> Yes. that's what I did
<RequinB4> and try /home/USRNAME/Desktop
<LtEmerpoc> ubuntu is great
<Mark761966> Still told me it didn't exist
<xeer> mark, ~/Desktop
<Noodels> Anyone got a spare moment to help me find bugs in a program I've written? No downloads needed.
<disc> Resize window = Alt+Right-click, Move window = Alt+Left-click :: How do I turn these options off?
<Mark761966> Thanks Requin. I was trying to get to it one dir at a time
<RequinB4> Mark - go to a directory you know and use ls
<RequinB4> yeah
<atlfalcons866> how can i see fan speedf
<nensondubois> Fuck you tea suckin brits
<jameswf-home> “I believe in making the world safe for our children, but not our children's children, because I don't think children should be having sex.”
<Noodels> Well if anyone's got a minute, I'd appreciate it if they went to a terminal and typed 'telnet 81.157.71.19 4666' or used a mud client of their choice.
<bjames> nensondubois: steady now
<RequinB4> Noodels - is that advertising a MUD lol
<ma2> how do i uninstall deb file in recovery mode ?
<bjames> if anyone can successfully help me to get my wireless working he/she can have £5 GBP / $10 US
<Noodels> Requin - Nope, I'm learning to use sockets in python.
<bjames> any takers?
<lepit> Noodels I'm assuming the space is meant to be acolon?
<_michael> Hello I'm looking to upgrade to Gutsy, but I certainly don't want the full contents of the ubuntu-desktop meta package. Is there a way to upgrade only upgrading packages I currently have installed.
<atlfalcons866> how can i see fan speedf
<RequinB4> bjames - many people on here would be insulted by that and would do it for free if they had expertise
<RequinB4> !wifi | bjames
<ubotu> bjames: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RvGaTe> Im having serious troubles creating a decent PDF document out of an PS file... the PS files are landscape, tho, when im using the generic pdf printer, it ALWAYS gets printed on portrait, and there is no clue on where to change this....
<Mark761966> I need gconf-2.0 and libwnck- 1.0
<bjames> RequinB4: I don't see why that should be insulting to anyone
<meoblast001> is "for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do" a terminal command?
<Noodels> lepit - Well that's how I use telnet, but yours might not be the same, I'm actually using Gnome Mud.
<RequinB4> bjames - nor I, but i've seen it lol
<meoblast001> i was told to type it in
<kitche> RvGaTe: why not use ps2pdf?
<Vicman> openoffice works well with pdf in export
<bjames> well my problem is that ndiswrapper locks my system
<RvGaTe> kitche, becouse i didn't know i could use that? :P
<bjames> I've successfully got wireless working with Ubuntu 6.06, but 7.10 locks up when I try to connect to a network
<lepit> Noodels: I have to confes I'm using Debian Xfce so I don't have Gnome but I'm trying to telenet
<bjames> and now I've rebooted gnome settings daemon has died
<meoblast001> is pike_ still here?
<anna_> salve
<roberto60> ciao rispondimi
<anna_> aiuto
<Noodels> lepit - Okay, I don't see anyone connecting yet.
<ma2> how do uninstall .deb file in terminal ?
<lepit> No it's still trying
<RvGaTe> kitche, its not in the repo's according to my package manager... is it a package at all?
<Noodels> lepit - On ubuntu 'telnet 81.157.71.19 4666' works.
<Noodels> lepit - It should be instant... Then again some people I've asked, especially ones that live a long way away haven't had any luck.
<lepit> "Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused"
<RvGaTe> kitche, got it, already installed :P
<lepit> I'm guessing that's not what you want?
<RvGaTe> kitche, ill give it a try, thx
<disc> In ubuntu, there are default hotkeys like : Alt+tab, Ctrl+Alt+Lef/Right arrow, Alt+-right-click :: How do I turn these off?
<RequinB4> ''telnet 81.157.71.19 4666' doesn't work
<francesco> Hello, there!
<RequinB4> hello francesco
<Noodels> lepit - Nope. What continent do you live in? I think location might be a factor involved.
<Fezzler> My monitor keeps boot to a setting of 50 mHz but I need it to stay at 96 mHz to look it's best.  Where can I set this in 7.10?
<gustavo> hi! can someone give a iptables basic rules? (for security) like anti-dos attack, ping of death... something like it?
<lepit> Noodels: UK
<RvGaTe> kitche, same result, going from landscape to portrait
<sethk> Fezzler, I still use the old reliable dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Noodels> lepit - That's odd, same.
<sethk> Fezzler, there's a newer one that people seem to like better, but the old one works for me and I haven't tried the new one.
<RequinB4> Noodels - make sure your firewall allows it
<Noodels> lepit - I need to find more out about the internet I guess.
<francesco> I have problem reading the News from Evolution Mail. I think that there is a bug in it.
<sethk> Fezzler, when you get to monitor configuration, choose the "medium" specification level.  That will allow you to specify sets of verticalxhorizontal@refresh
<sp3000> disc: you can change metacity's key from sys -> pref -> win
<Noodels> requin - Yep, I opened up ports, I've had other people on here, but I wanted to see how it dealt with more than 2 people or so.
<RequinB4> Noodels - most likely you have a firewall on, the connection is refused not lost
<sethk> Fezzler, the default monitor configuration level does not show these, so you must increase the configuration specificity to medium.
<Fezzler> sethk: isn't there a config file I can simply edit?
<Vicman> ping of death ? that exist? i remenber a problem in kernel 2.2 ??? perhaps
<disc> sp3000 THANK YOU THAT WORKED!!
<Noodels> Requin - I had someone on earlier...
<sp3000> I'd have described that as a menu rather than a window though
<sethk> Fezzler, there is, but it is arcane and difficult to figure out for some people.  it is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<disc> sp
<RaceKondition> does Ubuntu server edition also have a Gnome desktop in the default install?
<disc> LOVE YOU!
<gerg> hi everyone
<Fezzler> sethk: I can do that.  WHat setting am I looking for in xorg.conf?
<meoblast001> ppl at #fedora hate me
<meoblast001> lol
<RequinB4> RaceKondition - you can get it at any time with 'sudo apt-get gnome-desktop'
<RequinB4> iirc the sytanx
<meoblast001> i remember when i was getting help with my Fedora server
<RaceKondition> RequinB4: it will work without any special configuration?
<meoblast001> that brings me to another question
<Noodels> Feh, I'll try again straight after a reboot some other time, I seem to have most luck then.
<lambda> hi
<Noodels> Thanks for your time.
<rambo3> meoblast001, just ask them how much do you need to pay to redhat to download fedora.
<meoblast001> is Ubuntu Server a good choice or is it bloaty.... i know Ubuntu is great for desktops, but im told its very bloaty for servers?
<lepit> Noodels Did that someone connect with Mud client?
<lambda> i am unable to chroot my 7.10 ubuntu root partition
<meoblast001> rambo3: lol
<lepit> Or did they get on with telnet?
<RvGaTe> Im having serious troubles creating a decent PDF document out of an PS file... the PS files are landscape, tho, when im using the generic pdf printer, it ALWAYS gets printed on portrait, and there is no clue on where to change this....   (ps2pdf generates portrait aswell)
<RequinB4> racekondition - server edition doesn't come with gnome
<RequinB4> what was the question
<lambda> i think this is because bin/bash is not dynamically linked....
<lambda> any known issue on that ?
<meoblast001> RequinB4: server edition dont have GNOME =O *gasp*
<meoblast001> gnome makes file moving and editing easy
<meoblast001> and multitasking
<meoblast001> which i do on my server
<dissasterman573> hello, newbie here... was wondering on something...
<lambda> any clue for troubleshoot ?
<lepit> I couldn't use gnome because it was too slow on this antique box
<lepit> By the time I'd realised Xubuntu existed I'd more or less got used to Debian
<RequinB4> dissasterman573 please don't ask to ask a question, logic is confusing as it is :P
<dissasterman573> i would like to dual boot for a bit (xp)...  should i creat the pation using windows or the unbuntu installer? also what ver. do u folks reccomend?
<Vicman> lepit: if you install xubuntu and the debs that you want for the server?
<gnychis> after upgrading to Gutsy, the surround51 plugin no longer works in xine, i can't get surround sound anymore... does anyone know where to start with this problem?
<dissasterman573> requinb4: sorry
<RequinB4> lonp
<RequinB4> lol np
<anna_> aiuto
<RequinB4> as for version download the latest ISO image and burn to a CD
<RequinB4> 7.10
<anna_> emule và lento
<dissasterman573> ok got it
<RequinB4> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<RequinB4> I'm not sure about XP but in vista windows can do it for you
<anna_> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano
<dissasterman573> yeah i think xp can do it
<dissasterman573> shld i just creat b4 installing ?
<lepit> Vicman: I'm actually ok with Debian most of the support issues are the same and I could install Synaptic and all that if I wanted but I'm getting pretty used to cli apps now so I might just stay with Debian. But I like this channel!
<RequinB4> just free up space on your hard drive and the CD should do it automatically
<dissasterman573> okie dokie...
<dissasterman573> thank u
<RequinB4> np
<dissasterman573> will be back soon...
<anna_> help
<RequinB4> anna_ : anything specific or should i grab a life vest :D
<RainCT> hi
<lambda> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<RequinB4> !it | anna_
<ubotu> anna_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mdl-unit> Are there any compelling reasons to install the 64-bit version instead of the 32-bit version?
<meoblast001> how do you check to see if the system recognizes a wireless network card?
<slimjimflim> hi RainCT
<lambda> !schroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RainCT> A friend is trying to upgrade feisty->gutsy but he gets «Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Subprocess bzip2 returned an error code (2)». any idea what the problem could be?
<anna_> si dimmi
<wirechief1> mdl-unit: no not for me
<RequinB4> RainCT - what command is he using
<RainCT> RequinB4: update-manager
<meoblast001> im confused
<toresn> i changed my video drivers (using an external screen instead of the one on the laptop)... and mplayer suddenly wont work anymore
<toresn> what should i do to make mplayer work again
<toresn> ?
<meoblast001> i cant tell if a system im working with can detect the wireless card
<meoblast001> and if the drivers are installed
<RequinB4> RainCT - assume he's using this guide? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<anna_> requinba
<mirak> Amaranth: hi
<RequinB4> ?
<thinh> for remote desktop do someone has to be log in on it for it to work?
<anna_> requinb4
<RequinB4> thinh - yes
<anna_> ci6
<RainCT> RequinB4: yep
<anna_> anna
<anna_> piacere
<thinh> does that apply to nxserver and ssh?
<Pockets> hi a question: can i set a hotkey to open a terminal?
<mirak> Amaranth: hi got a problem about what we talked about. I need sunbird 0.7 but it's not in backports or the gutsy main.
<anna_> io non parlo inglese
<RequinB4> i'm sorry anna, i really don't understand
<sidncoke> hello ppl newbe in need of help with graphics driver
<macogw> RequinB4: what about if you're doing that xdmcp or whatever it is thing?
<retour> What is the fastest but GUI not txt mode e-mail client for ubuntu? I tried Evolution wich is OK until I've found its made by Novell what kinds stinks for me
<macogw> sidncoke: what kind of graphics card
<RequinB4> anna_ what language
<RoyK> hi. where did initrd-tools go?
<RoyK> I can't find it in 7.10
<macogw> mirak: grab the tarball from the website and then you can just untar and it and double click on "sunbird" in there and itll run
<Fezzler> I have xorg.conf open for editing.  I want to force monitor to 96 mHz at boot up.  It boots to 50 mHz.  When I reset in Administration>Screens & Graphics, it doesn't retain value.
<anna_> italiano
<thinh> i am trying to ssh into a machine does that machine have to have a user log in?
<sidncoke> i945
<Pockets> can i set a hotkey to open a terminal?
<RequinB4> !it | anna_
<anna_> no inglese
<macogw> !it | anna_
<ubotu> anna_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<RequinB4> b
<Fezzler> What line in xorg.conf do I edit?
<millo> hii
<Amaranth> mirak: it's not in hardy either so there is nothing to backport
<mirak> macogw: same for lightning ?
<macogw> mirak: yep
<anna_> dove
<millo> anyone knows what is IRQ-20?? when i use rt kernel, it uses 50% of my cpu
<thinh> i am not talking about ubuntu remote desktop now
<Mark761966> How do I get libwnck18?
<mirak> Amaranth: how can it come that windows users get more up to date versions ...
<mirak> Amaranth: ;-)
<thinh> i am talking about nxserver or ssh
<RoyK> anyone_
<RoyK> ?
<macogw> mirak: though actually sunbird 0.7 doesnt work for me done that way.  could just be my computer, though.  i tried compiling it from source and that didnt work either, but compiling works for the mozilla folks which is why i think it's just my box
<Fezzler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45735/
<macogw> mirak: thunderbird is available from getdeb.net
<thinh> all the service has not started yet when i am at the login screen?
<macogw> mirak: as a deb
<mirak> macogw: sunbird or thunderbird ?
<anna_> dove ubuntu.it
<mirak> I need a 64 bit version also
<naeb> hi
<macogw> mirak: thunderbird can come from getdeb.net.   32bit ones work fine on 64bit linux
<thinh> anyone experience with nxserver or nxclient?
<sidncoke> anyone know how to get ubuntu 7.10 to work on Intel 945GM graphics chipset??
<macogw> sidncoke: yeah, you just turn on the computer
<Vicman> by
<HoudiniMan> hey bunters - unrelated question but you guys rock - i need to recommend a spam filter of some sort to a client, anybody have suggestions?
<RequinB4> rainCT - make sure all your outstanding updates are done
<macogw> mirak: the reason there's different versions is that while mozilla releases the same versions for linux, what's in the ubuntu repositories might be different because those dont get upgraded for new verisons, just for security updates
<sidncoke> lol @ macogw
<macogw> sidncoke: i'm not joking
<sidncoke> it works that way but no GL
<systest> how do I permanently disable the avahi IP daemon, short of removing the package?
<macogw> sidncoke: it has 3d
<sidncoke> it uses the experimental intel driver
<macogw> sidncoke: yes.  which has 3d
<mirak> macogw: I know, I had a long discution with Amaranth about that ...
<sidncoke> not with me
<macogw> sidncoke: you could also use the i810 driver.  both have 3d perfectly.
<sidncoke> not even chess works in 3d
<macogw> sidncoke: chess isnt a 3d game, afaik...
<sidncoke> it does have a 3d option
<macogw> sidncoke: are you sure your xorg.conf says intel not vesa?
<sidncoke> yup
<macogw> sidncoke: i dont trust the gui setup thing.  it's lied to me on what driver is in use before
<sidncoke> I tried changing it through system settings to 945 and it wouldn't boot
<macogw> sidncoke: there isnt a 945 driver
<macogw> sidncoke: there's i810 which works for all intel before 965
<sidncoke> there is in my distribution
<macogw> sidncoke: and there's intel which works for all of them
<panfist> hey im using an hp laptop and i was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to get this to resume from standby and hibernate
<macogw> panfist: if you have nvidia or ati, you need to stop using the binary drivers (which means you cant have 3d).  yell at ati and nvidia if you dont like that
<mirak> macogw: I suggested that maybe Ubuntu should do a release once in a year of the base OS, and let client applications upgrades enter continually in the repositories
<macogw> mirak: there are rolling-release distros.  arch comes to mind
<slimjimflim> when i play movies/music my audio is all poppy/scratchy. how can i fix this?
<panfist> macogw i dont care if i have 3d or not...how do i check which drivers im using and then maybe switch?
<sidncoke> macogw: will figure it out but one more question.....what good applications can I find for a Digital DJ on linux?
<macogw> sidncoke: there's also a i740, but ive never used it
<macogw> sidncoke: digital dj?  what's that?
<macogw> panfist: system > admin > screens & graphics
<sidncoke> like traktor dj studio and ableton live on windows and mac
<mirak> macogw: I will check that, but well only ubuntu suits me on the philosphy of user friendlyness, package availability etcetera
<sfchrisjacob> hey... I use an app at work that is a front end to apt that installs a couple new repositories and allows me to easily install 3rd party apps and codecs and such. Problem is, I am at home and can't remember the name. Anyone have any idea?
<macogw> sidncoke: uh....is that an mp3 player?
<macogw> sfchrisjacob: synaptic package manager?
<sidncoke> sorta mimics a dj setup but on a pc
<macogw> sfchrisjacob: or the add/remove?
<macogw> sidncoke: oh.  no idea
<sfchrisjacob> macogw: nah this one automatically adds 3rd party sources
<panfist> macogw which driver should i choose for an old radeon mobility 7000
<Pici> sidncoke: You might ask in #ubuntustudio, they probably know.
<macogw> sfchrisjacob: are you talking about the system-breaking automatix?
<wraund> hi guys, how do i find out my mates graphics card with the lspci command, lspci | grep gfx?
<Scunizi> Anyone know of a program like "messenger" from efax.com/j2.com that allows multipage tiff editing ie. inserting text, graphic stamps w/transparancy, shapes etc?
<sidncoke> can't find anything worht while on linux for professional audio creation and manipulation
<sfchrisjacob> macogw: yes I am
<Pici> !automatix | sfchrisjacob
<ubotu> sfchrisjacob: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<macogw> wraund: just do lspci and read what it says.  you should be able to tell which one is video
<sfchrisjacob> macogw: I take it it is frowned upon around here
<macogw> sfchrisjacob: yes. very.
<mirak> macogw: unfortunely I also need to install the thunderbird binary, because lightning is not compatible with my 64 bit version
<sfchrisjacob> heh... ok... thanks all
<macogw> mirak: thunderbird binary is on getdeb.net
<slimjimflim> sfchrisjacob http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<mirak> macogw: I didn't knew this site
<Mark761966> GAH! It's bloody cold
<macogw> panfist: i dont know.  i think that's new enough that you cant use the open source ati driver, but i guess you could try it.  otherwise, vesa should work fine
<ghostknife> How can I set shortcut keys for more than one desktop. The GUI interface in "System->Preferences" only allow for 2 desktops
<mirak> macogw: what is the interest of this website in fact ?
<slimjimflim> sfchrisjacob just do it manually
<macogw> mirak: it provides packages for ubuntu for programs not found in ubuntu's repos or updated versions of low-priority programs
<Shao`> Hm, maybe someone here knows.. I'm running 7.10 and I have a HP PSC 1110 scanner/printer, when trying to scan with xsane, it just locks up, any ideas? I've tried setting cupsd in aa-complain as suggested in a bugzilla
<sfchrisjacob> sfchrisjacob: point taken... thanks!!!
<zejosh> H
<sidncoke> Any good pointers to resources for audio production on ubuntu?
<mirak> macogw: ok that's what I am looking for then
<thinh> anyone know if you have to be logged in for nxserver to work or openssh?
<macogw> sfchrisjacob: system > admin > software sources is an easy way to add repos
<macogw> thinh: not for openssh
<mirak> macogw: maybe someday it will be a ubuntu official unofficial repository ^^
<thinh> it seems like when i logged out at the login screen is the ssh running?
<macogw> sidncoke: try #ubuntustudio they're audio people
<macogw> thinh: it starts running at boot, i think
<slimjimflim> does anyone have any experience w/ postfix/dovecot?
<sidncoke> thanx macogw
<Arrick> hey all, whats the command to reconfigure x in the 6.01 server?
<macogw> thinh: you can stop it with "sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop"
<macogw> Arrick: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<abcde_> I set Totem's output to "X Window System (No XV)" but the video doesn't stay in the window.  If for example, I rotate the cube, the video stays where it would be if I wasn't rotating.  Any ideas?
<macogw> Arrick: there's no 6.01, by the way
<thinh> but i am trying to ssh into a machine that is in login screen but i doenst even respond it seems like it not even there
<thinh> i get a connection timeout after
<Arrick> the version 6.xx then macd
<macogw> thinh: er....ok this might sound dumb, but do you have openssh-server on YOUR box or the one you're trying to reach?
<Arrick> thanks though
<thinh> yeah
 * Pelo just killed a 30 uptime for no good reason, at least he managed to recover from his cockup
<slimjimflim> thinh, can you get a shell via 'ctr alt f2' or any other 'f' keys?
<thinh> i tried it before i left
<macogw> Arrick: either 6.06 (2006, 6th month) or 6.10 (2006, 10th month)
<thinh> yeah
<Arrick> 6.06
<macogw> thinh: which one?
<Arrick> thats it
<thinh> openssh -server openssh-client
<macogw> thinh: no, which box?
<panfist> macogw i chose vesa from the list and clicked "test" and i got a black screen for a while then back to normal and the screens and graphics screen is closed
<macogw> thinh: if it's on the computer you're ssh-ing *from* that's no good
<slimjimflim> ya
<macogw> panfist: O_o vesa is supposed to work for everything
<thinh> it on the machine i am trying to ssh into
<macogw> thinh: ok
<macogw> thinh: just checking.  i could really easily see someone doing it backwards and being confused
<ADemiG0D> i'm starting fresh on my laptop, i want to dual boot windows and ubuntu
<ADemiG0D> how should i setup the partitions?
<slimjimflim> thinh, can you get a shell via 'ctr alt f2' or any other 'f' keys?
<thinh> i have port forwarding on the router and i setup firestarter to allow port 22
<macogw> ADemiG0D: do partitions before you install anything. then install windows. then install ubuntu
<thinh> slim yeah
<Arrick> ok, I forgot macogw, lol, I dont have x on this, how do I get the whole screen to show in a VM?
<Pelo> ADemiG0D, what ever you want for windows,   for ubuntu 5-10 gig for / , 2xram for swap  the rest for /home ,
<slimjimflim> thinh, can you `ssh localhost`?
<tafsen> After I return from suspend-to-ram everything is messed up with weird colours and stripes, and I have to restart X. How can I fix this?
<thinh> yeah
<zejosh> penis
<ADemiG0D> what formats?
<Pelo> ADemiG0D,  make at least two partitions to begin with then install windows , install ubuntu last
<macogw> Arrick: you can't reconfigure X without having X installed
<thinh> the weird thing is i can ssh into my machine when i am on the same lan no problem
<Pelo> ADemiG0D, ntfs for windows,   / and /home ext3, and swap will have to be linux-swap
<thinh> it when i go outside my lan i cant ssh to it
<Pockets> a question: how to set a hotkey to open a terminal?
<Pelo> ADemiG0D, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Arrick> yeah I realize that macogw thats why I lol'd, I cant get the whole screen on the termanl login to show in a vm
<slimjimflim> thinh, when you're outside of your lan, are you using the ip or the domain name (if that applies)
<Pelo> Pockets,  gnome terminal or consol ?
<ADemiG0D> pelo, i need / and /home ext3?
<Pelo> ADemiG0D, don,t need but prefered by ubuntu
<thinh> i have setup a dyndns for it
<macogw> ADemiG0D: i suggest making a small partition for windows' system files (NTFS formatted), a small one for ubuntu system files (that's called / and should be ext3 formatted), and then a large one for your files (FAT32 if you have Vista or ext3 with fs-driver.org's driver for windows), then like 1GB of swap
<Pockets> hmm the one that is in aplications->accesories
<slimjimflim> thinh, fun stuff.  try doing it with the ip
<Pockets> dont know if its gnome or console
<Pelo> Pockets,  menu > system > prefs, > keyboard shortcuts,  just put in gnome-terminal
<macogw> Pockets: it's gnome-terminal
<thinh> i get a respond when i set respond to ping on my router for security reason i turn it off for now
<gerg> after I get to the ubuntu login screen (which displays correctly),  my display shrinks and becomes unusable.  is there anyway to troubleshoot this?
<zejosh> penis and pie.
<zejosh> penis and vagina
<Pockets> thanks
<macogw> !ops | zejosh is being vulgar
<magnetron> !ohmy | zejosh
<ubotu> zejosh is being vulgar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ubotu> zejosh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ADemiG0D> i want to split my HDD in half for ubuntu and windows ( i have external drives partitioned to handle the extra needed space
<ADemiG0D> so i need ntfs for windows, /, /home ext 3 and swap-linux
<Scunizi> I got my Graphire4 working after installing the wacom-tools and associated files.  However I'm using the latest ver. of Gimp from repos of Ubuntu 7.10. I don't see anywhere to change the cursor orientation ie, screen, window, desktop like there was in Ubuntu 6.06.  Can anyone look at my xorg and see if I'm missing something that's needed for Gimp to allow changes? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45736/
<thinh> the thing is it dynamically so it change all the time that why i have setup a dynamic dns on the router
<ADemiG0D> how muck for / and /home ext3?
<slimjimflim> thinh, don't ping, just ssh to your router's ip.  if port forwarding is configured right
<macogw> ADemiG0D: if you make /home be ext3 and use fs-driver.org's driver windows xp can access it. if you have vista, use fat32 for /home
<Pelo> ADemiG0D, use the ubuntu live cd to split your hdd in two , then isntal windows on the first partiton,
<slimjimflim> thinh, log into the router and check the ip if you have to
<Pelo> ADemiG0D, ntfs for windows,   / and /home ext3, and swap will have to be linux-swap
<Pelo> ADemiG0D, what ever you want for windows,   for ubuntu 5-10 gig for / , 2xram for swap  the rest for /home ,
<Amaranth> ADemiG0D: / should be about 8G, /home is however much you want
<macogw> ADemiG0D: if you intend to install a lot of stuff, 10GB for ubuntu is what i usually do
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, how do I turn off the smashing wine glass sound i get whenever i eject a cd/dvd?
<BlueRider> hey all, i have a question: is there an equivalent in Linux for the DOS command 'mem"?
<Pici> Scunizi: Are you using XGL?
<thinh> slim tried that already and it doesnt respond to it
<Pici> BlueRider: free -m
<ejandi> how to add packages in a folder to synaptic package manager
<Scunizi> Pici, compiz-fusion
<BlueRider> ok 10x
<macogw> ejandi: what?
<ADemiG0D> thanks
<Amaranth> ejandi: you can't, just double click them
<gerg> I can run ubuntu in 640x480, but any 800x600 display gives the same result
<Pelo> ejandi,  you don,t need to , it it is a deb just dlb click on it to install
<Pici> Scunizi: Yes, are you using XGL? Do you have an ATI video card?
<macogw> Scunizi: but are you using xgl or aiglx?
<mirak> macogw: I couldn't find a thunderbird binary
<thinh> the weird thing is when i am right in front of it i have a friend that checks it it works, but when i go to my friends place to check it it doenst work
<thinh> it seems like the computer have to be active for the ssh to work
<Pelo> ejandi, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Scunizi> Pici, macogw nvidia 6600gt,  how can I referance if it's xgl or aiglx?
<polm> I'm unable to remove "tftpd-hpa" from my system. Apt-get remove, and dpkg -P both fail
<macogw> Scunizi: aiglx
<polm> I've tried reinstall (apt-get install --reinstall) but it fails as well.
<slimjimflim> thinh, maybe it's going into power saving mode?
<polm> Can someone help me out?
<macogw> Scunizi: xgl is a hack because ati has crap drivers
<macogw> mirak: oh hey you're right.  hold on.  it must be in a repo then.  lemme find it
<tafsen> After I return from suspend-to-ram everything is messed up with weird colours and stripes, and I have to restart X. How can I fix this?
<Pelo> polm, how did you instal it ?
<Pici> Scunizi: Okay, nevermind then, I know theres a bug with XGL and Wacom.
<thinh> i dont know i set to never on sleep
<polm> Pelo : apt-get install tftpd-hpa
<macogw> mirak: i just pm'd you. did you get it?
<thinh> how do i change that i change my bios and i set screen to never but it still doing it
<Pelo> polm,  check in synaptic  you can remove it from there if there is an issue synaptic will tell you about it
<slimjimflim> thinh, is your local ip static?
<toresn> i having trouble sending mail... well, i can deliver mail, but the from name in the index is messed up... my setup is as following:  mutt, fetchmail, msmtp
<Scunizi> macogw, Pici, I was actually impressed with the current version of wacom-tools.  It picked up the scroll wheel and buttons on the tablet that the dapper version did't.
<thinh> this is a public isp
<Pelo> wraund, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ADemiG0D> what application can i use to partition and format free space on my external
<wraund> Pelo: oh ok
<wraund> Pelo: i see you dealth with zejosh
<bruenig> ADemiG0D, fdisk
<toresn> it's displayed like '=?utf-8?Q?Tore=20Sn=C3=B8ve=20'   instead of 'Tore Snove'
<macogw> ADemiG0D: gparte
<Pelo> wraund, I did
<macogw> ADemiG0D: GParted
<wraund> Pelo: he is sorta my mate being stupid, how long does that ban last?
<ADemiG0D> thanks
<macogw> ADemiG0D: sorry, hit <enter> too soon :P
<panfist> macogw when i go to sys > admin > restricted drivers manager, it says i don't have any running...so arent i already using the open source drivers?
<Scunizi> macogw, Pici, is there actaully a way to tune the tablet outside of the configuration in Gimp (that doesn't work).?
<ejandi> how to i add my softwares in a folder to the list of synaptic package list
<wraund> i kno
<Pelo> wraund, until I feel like letting him back in , but I have a bad memory , I might leave tonight and forget to unban him
<wraund> sorry wring chan
<ghostknife> Question: When I press Alt+Tab to switch windows, the screen goes a bit darker. How can I disable this?
<polm> Pelo: It tells me the package is in a very bad/inconsistent state and to reinstall first.
<bruenig> ejandi, have you setup a local repository?
<toresn> i having trouble sending mail... well, i can deliver mail, but the from name in the index is messed up... my setup is as following:  mutt, fetchmail, msmtp
<toresn> it's displayed like '=?utf-8?Q?Tore=20Sn=C3=B8ve=20'   instead of 'Tore Snove'
<polm> Pelo: However, reinstall fails.
<ADemiG0D> for burning ubuntu does it have to be on dvd or is it small enough for a cd?
<slimjimflim> thinh, on your lan, all the computer(s) behind your router, the different boxes have separate, private ips.  the router has a public one.  make sure the computer in question has a STATIC LOCAL ip.  also make sure your router is configured for port forwarding for ssh
<macogw> ejandi: if you have a deb and you just install it with gdebi (by double clicking on the deb), it'll show up in synaptic after it's installed so you can use synaptic to uninstall it
<wraund> Pelo: can we twist the rules slightly, ive warned him big time, and if he does it again feel free to permaban him
<thinh> yeah
<Pelo> polm,  hold on, there is a command for repairing pacakges but I forget what it is , hold on let me check
<thinh> i have that setup right now
<Pelo> wraund, you want to be next ?
<ADemiG0D> banning pelo wouldnt be cool, he have been very helpful
<tafsen> After I return from suspend-to-ram everything is messed up with weird colours and stripes, and I have to restart X. How can I fix this?
<thinh> i dont have a static on my server but it always on so it never lose it ip
<ejandi> hello macogw, i havent installed them yet i formated my system and internet conncetion here is very slow
<slimjimflim> well, if u can get in from the lan, but not publicly, either your public ip is getting reset or the port forwarding is broken
<bruenig> hmm, Pelo should ban himself
<macogw> ejandi: double clicking them will install them
<panfist> macogw in xorg.conf i'm using the "radeon" driver
<thinh> so it always have the same on
<ejandi> so i just wanted to say the time of downloading from the net since
<macogw> polm: sudo apt-get install -f
<thinh> slim did you get my pm
<slimjimflim> thinh, no
<ejandi> macogw: wat about the depencies attached
<slimjimflim> thinh, u say you can ping it remotely
<Tm_T> Pelo: hi
<slimjimflim> ?
<macogw> ADemiG0D: ubuntu is a CD iso.  not everyone has DVD drives.  that'd be cruel to do.
<thinh> slim: not now since i turn the ping on router off
<macogw> ejandi: it'll get the dependencies
<gerg> hi.   I'm trying to configure an unknown lcd display.  is there any easy ways to do this?
<macogw> ejandi: for those you'll have to wait for the internet though
<thinh> but when it is turn on i can ping it
<macogw> ejandi: unless you have them all in the folder
<polm> macogw: "subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<ejandi> i have all the depencies in a folder too
<macogw> ejandi: is that the case? you have them and all the dependencies in the directory?
<bruenig> polm, which package?
<Pelo> polm,  I think it  sudo apt-get install -f packagename
<macogw> polm: O_o ive never seen that before
<gerg> I can autodetect the video card, but the monitor won't autodetect
<polm> bruenig: tftpd-hpa
<macogw> ejandi: open a terminal and cd to the directory
<nnoeonn> Hiya guys ^
<nnoeonn> ^^
<slimjimflim> thinh, i'd turn on ping, check that, and if that doesn't help, reset the router and reconfigure port forwarding
<polm> Pelo: tried...failed
<macogw> ejandi: then do "sudo dpkg -i *"
<RequinB4> hello nnoeonn
<bruenig> polm, do "dpkg -L tftpd-hpa | grep init"
<navetz> how do i get a compiz button to enable compiz
<Pelo> polm,  search the forum for repair broken packages or jsut plain broken pacakge
<slimjimflim> thinh, that's about all i can figure.  it doesn't look like a problem on the actual box though
<ejandi> macogw: so if i have all the depencies in a folder are u saying it will pick them on its on wihout the internet
<polm> bruenig: "/etc/init.d" and "/etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa"
<polm> Pelo: searching now...
<thinh> yeah so weird been struggling with it some time now
<gerg> i'm in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> polm, yes this is a known problem with daemons or at least I have filed a bug report, they don't seem to get to it just do: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa ; sudo apt-get remove tftpd-hpa
<slimjimflim> thinh, when was the last time you reset the routeR?
<thinh> i have no problem connection when i on the lan
<thinh> slim been awhile now
<thinh> i uppgrade the firmware not to long ago dont know if that reset the router
<gerg> I can reset everything to 640x480 in here
<slimjimflim> also check that your router's firewall isn't blocking the port if you have a firewall on the router
<navetz> how do i enable compiz
<polm> bruenig: that worked. Thanks!
<luiz> gerg, System -> Admin -> Screens and Graphics dont resolv this?
<thinh> hm
<navetz> i dont have a compiz manage the way i use to have a beryl manager
<Pierr1> Bad install - cannot revert back to NTFS
<Dr_willis> !compiz | navetz
<ubotu> navetz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bruenig> I should search for that bug and you can vote for it or however that works
<el> is there a gui vpn client in ubuntu?
<polm> bruenig: works for me.
<thinh> slim port forwarding not enought on the router?
<Pierr1> HELP! bad install and can't revert back to NTFS
<slimjimflim> thinh, it depends on the router
<gerg> luiz, no.  attempting to change the resolution in x then messes up the screen.  I don't know the refresh rate for this display
<thinh> i have an option to turn off the firewall that i have , dont have anything else for the router
<thinh> it a netgear
<macogw> ejandi: yeah
<Pierr1> My windows is gone! bad install of Ubuntu and can't revert back to NTFS
<slimjimflim> netgear sucks
<macogw> ejandi: it should install everything in that directory in the proper order
<thinh> nat filter ?
<Pierr1> Tried SPB  - nothing works
<gerg> I've attempted to select "LCD DISPLAY 800x600", but then the display messes up
<macogw> bruenig: launchpad lacks bug voting
<slimjimflim> turn off the firewall, and if you have to use one on the computer alone
<bruenig> polm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debhelper/+bug/119454
<bruenig> macogw, oh well can at least leave a comment or something
<gra> alright
<thinh> i have an option of nat filter open or secured, does that help anything?
<slimjimflim> *and if you have to, use one on the computer, alone
<Pelo> Pierr1, what doyou mean by revert back to ntfs ? if you installed ubuntu and messed up your windows install in the process ( I 'm very sorry for you btw) , it is gone and the data is gone as well  , y ou can'T revert ,you'llhave to install again
<slimjimflim> nat is network address translation or 'port forwarding'
<Pierr1> Pelo
<slimjimflim> so you should be able to forward ports though that interface
 * Pelo listens 
<Pierr1> It won't let me install Windows -says drive is non-existant reifs?
<thinh> yeah the option are secured or open, does that change anything that what i mean
<macogw> Pierr1: windows has a partitioner / formatter as part of its installation
<slimjimflim> thinh, for testing, leave it open.  close it after you have functionality
<xristian> is there a video editor on ubuntu ? tell names
<thinh> okey thanks
<Pelo> Pierr1, use the live cd to remove all partitons from the hdd and then try again with windows
<macogw> xristian: kino
<bruenig> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<Pierr1> this is a sony vaio - it is preinstalled as part of the hard drive
<jund13> hey guys how do i open idx file in ubuntu
<Pierr1> I can run it but it won't let me install
<Pelo> Pierr1,  and you don'T have a cd ?
<xristian> can i separate audio from video at kino ?
<bruenig> jund13, what is it?
<thinh> slim did you try ssh into my box?
<macogw> Pierr1: you actually were going to trust a "restore partition" to begin with?
<jund13> idx file
<Pierr1> I think it is because when installed Ubuntu it formatted my drive to a Linux base file system
<Pierr1> No cd
<Pelo> jund13,  what is an idx file for ?
<ipx_laptop> Subtitles? :D
<jund13> sub for movie
<gerg> my display is only using a portion of the screen,  is there a way to adjust the display so it fills up the entire screen?
<macogw> Pierr1: if you got rid of the restore partition, you cant restore from it
<slimjimflim> thinh, no, pm me the ip
<Pelo> Pierr1,  you should have repartitonned to make room for ubuntu,  you basicaly wrote over your windows installation
<macogw> Pierr1: you should have gotten a cd with the computer for reinstalling windows.
<gerg> 640x480 is only displaying on a 800x600 screen
<polm> bruenig: cool. (#147520)
<Pierr1> I have the restore - it is a seperate partitition and it works but can't install on the other partition where Ubuntu formatted
<Pelo> Pierr1,  boot back the live cd , remove the ubuntu partitions, and then perform the instal again from your revoery partition on the hdd
<thinh> maybe just the connection i am on right now
<gerg> nevermind
<gerg> got it
<slimjimflim> ?
<thinh> slim you got my pm?
<slimjimflim> can't send a pm?
<slimjimflim> no
<Pierr1> what is the live cd?
<jund13> anyone know how too open idx file
<Pelo> Pierr1,  the cd you used to install ubuntu with
<thinh> you have to be reg user for pm to work/
<Pelo> jund13,  what are idx files used for ? and by originaly ?
<Pelo> slimjimflim,  don't pm ppl in this channel , it is impolite
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<slimjimflim> sry pele
<jund13> well i got this jap movie but it has idx subs
<slimjimflim> just trying to keep his ip secret
<bruenig> pelo is laying to law down
 * Pelo points out that pele is a soccer god,  Pelo is jsut an op 
<bruenig> the*
<RequinB4> same difference
<Pierr1> Thanks Pelo - I'll try that and get back to you
<slimjimflim> pelo is har
<slimjimflim> hair
<bruenig> uh oh
<slimjimflim> en espanol
<Pelo> slimjimflim, I'm already aware of that
<bruenig> another pelo hair discussion
<thinh> how u pm again hasnt been on irc for some time now
<slimjimflim> i was just making everyone else aware too
<thinh> is it /msg username?
<bruenig> thinh, /msg username message
<Pierr1> Pelo
<slimjimflim> thinh, don't do it
<Pelo> Pierr1, yes ?
<slimjimflim> you'll get in trouble
<thinh> oh
<slimjimflim> lol
<RequinB4> Another question about IRC - how do you emote
<RequinB4> * wins
<Arinomi> ./me
<slimjimflim> thinh do you have access to email?
<Pelo> RequinB4, /me actions
 * bruenig RequinB4 what do you mean
<Pierr1> I'm using the install to delete my partitiion?
<thinh> yeah
 * RequinB4 tests
<RequinB4> kk thx
<bruenig> you guys are no fun
<slimjimflim> email it to me at slimjim12345@hotmail.com
<Pelo> Pierr1,  yes
 * Arinomi thinks RequinB4 got it right ;)
<Pierr1> I delete than I can't go anywhere and have to quit install and the delete gets undone
<swhalen> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<macogw> Pierr1: dont use the installer part of the live cd
<macogw> Pierr1: use gparted in system > administration > gnome partition manager
<Pelo> Pierr1,  use  the partition managetr in menu > ystem> admin > gnome partiton editor, not the one in the installer
<thinh> okey i used hotmail so it should be instant
<Pierr1> will try - thanks
<thinh> check it out
<thinh> slim how long are you gonna be on?
<ilgbbb> im trying to slow fans down with pwmconfig, but i get an error message
<hexd> how do you get vncserver to show the desktop, not just a terminal?
<hexd> !vncserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slimjimflim> thinh that's not an ip, that's a domain
<slimjimflim> ips look like 192.168.1.1 etc
<Pelo> ilgbbb, read the guide here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<slimjimflim> type ifconfig and send me the output
<thinh> yeah but it tied to a ip address
<ilgbbb> Failed to set pwmhwmon0/device/pwm1 to full speed
<ilgbbb> Something's wrong, check your fans!
<RequinB4> hexd what are you trying to do
<thinh> that should give you the samething
<Pierr1> That worked - I'll try and restore - cross your fingers
<thinh> try to ping that and it will give the translation of what that is
<Pierr1> thank you to both PELO and MACOGW
<Pelo> ilgbbb, you also need to install  libsensor first
<hexd> RequinB4, show my gnome desktop, so ill have access to menus from remote
<Arinomi> How can I enter 'su' in terminal without having to type 'sudo su' instead of just 'su'?
<RequinB4> hexd - remotely?
<hexd> yeah
<ilgbbb> Pelo, ill check those out
<Pelo> Arinomi, just type sudo , same thing
<RequinB4> hexd - ok i'll go step by step
<Pici> Arinomi: sudo -i gives you the same thing as su
<hexd> RequinB4, ok thanks
<macogw> Arinomi: you could alias "su" to "sudo su -"
<RequinB4> 1) go to system - preferences - remote desktop
<Pelo> ilgbbb, first you need to setup the sensor the the test them out , then you can setup the fancontrol basicaly all the setps are laid out
<macogw> Pici: not exactly
<RequinB4> check any boxes you want, leave "ask me" on the bottom unchecked
<slimjimflim> thinh, actually open a browser and type 192.168.1.1
<macogw> Pici: sudo -s is "su" sudo -i is "su -"
<RequinB4> (this is on the host comp)
<RequinB4> the server
<Pici> macogw: I know, most people don't know the difference between them though.
<RequinB4> oh and set a password
<Pici> macogw: or even realize that there is a difference.
<slimjimflim> i can ping that address, but not the ip associated w/ it.  therefore, it's probably a problem w/ dyndns.com
<slimjimflim> thinh ^^
<hexd> RequinB4,oh i see it , ill try that
<macogw> Pici: i note the difference as "awwww my bash aliases don't work anymore.  and hey! i'm suddenly in root's ~ instead of where i was!" :P
 * Pelo thinks RequinB4  is gunnuing for his job
<thinh> i send you another email
<thinh> that sould have it
<RequinB4> hexd - after that, ensure you have a clear connection from the outside to port 5900 on your comp
<thinh> i can ping it for some reason
<slimjimflim> the past tense of send is sent
<RequinB4> then use your favorite vnc viewer on the remote comp
<hexd> RequinB4,  ok thank you
 * RequinB4 thinks pelo shouldn't worry :P
<slimjimflim> thinh, ok, that email didn't have anything in it at all
<slimjimflim> go to your browser, type 192.168.1.1 and tell me what happens
<thinh> bring me up my router login screen
<allenc> Hello.  I have a windows xp pro box that I have a few folders I would like to share with my ubuntu box.  Is there a "quick & easy" way to do that?
<Pelo> allenc,  using samba
<slimjimflim> thinh, do you have a 'status' button
<zakirs> what do u mean
<zakirs> hi all
<thinh> yeah but this it not where my box resides
<Pelo> !hi | zakirs
<ubotu> zakirs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<allenc> Pelo: Can you explain further please?
<thinh> i am at a friends place right now
<_6StringKng_> I'm having a problem logging into the forums to download a .deb for pidgin, I can login but when I go to the thread to download this file it says im not, and even when I do it logs back out
<slimjimflim> ok, well then i can't even help you
<thinh> slim are you gonna be on long?
<PriceChild> _6StringKng_, come to #ubuntuforums please
<_6StringKng_> ah, k
<slimjimflim> you have to have physical access to do this
<thinh> i can be home in 5-10 min
<slimjimflim> :\
<slimjimflim> run forest, run
<thinh> okey
<ilgbbb> sensors command gives me fan speeds and other info, i guess i should now use pwmconfig
<zakirs> hi i have sound problems with ubuntu on my compaq laptop can any body help please
<slimjimflim> aren't i a kind, patient person?
<Pelo> allenc,  not much , in order to communicate with a windows computer you need to install and config samba,  samba will se your windows box just like the network thingy in windows,  it will let you mount remote dir on your ubuntu box that are shared from your windows box ,  smb is the command to start ,  you cna install it from synaptic if it is not already installed
<Pelo> !sound | zakirs  start here
<ubotu> zakirs  start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RequinB4> ilgbbb what sound card
<RequinB4> sorry, zakirs what sound card
<zakirs> i tried sound trouble shooting
<zakirs> but no use
 * Pelo thinks is is unseemly for slimjimflim  to be fishing for compliments like that, but he's too much fo a gentlemen t mention it 
<zakirs> intel hda
<slimjimflim> lol
<RequinB4> zakirs - type 'lspci'
<zakirs> recently even tried mint but same prob
<RequinB4> and tell me what hte audio line says
<Pelo> afk
<hockeyfan5000> Dumb questions, are there any retail games that will install and play on linux without installing Wine or some third party application that are like 3rd party shooters?
<zakirs> sry but iam in windows
<zakirs> iam extremely sry
<Seq> Has anybody ever set up a TUN device to put a VM (I'm using Virtualbox) directly on the network?
<RoyKa> does anyone know where I can find the ubuntu specific patches?
<RoyKa> kernel ones
<matttis> hockeyfan5000: yeah, there are some
<macogw> hockeyfan5000: quake and doom
<Pelo> hockeyfan5000, you need to read the box and get one that install on linux ,  I think quacke and wolfenstein are compatible but I am not much of a gamer
<allenc> Pelo: ok, will give it a shot, thanks
<RequinB4> zakirs - kind of hard to fix an ubuntu problem in windows, from my experience :P
<slimjimflim> hockeyfan5000, doubit it w/o wine, but i've gotten counterstrike to run w/ wine
<zakirs> hhee :)
<RoyKa> I need 2.6.23, but using a vanilla one, I don't get the rt2x00 driver
<zakirs> ya i tried trouble shooting  for 1 month
<slimjimflim> there's also a lot of open source games or free games
<zakirs> but finally i gave up
<slimjimflim> google something like that
<macogw> hockeyfan5000: http://www.linuxgames.com/
<hockeyfan5000> I basically wanted to see how well it can handle a game compared to Windows
<slimjimflim> there ya go
<Pelo> RoyKa,  available packages are listed in synaptic
<xenthro> unreal tournament is linux native :) it just came out
<slimjimflim> no shizz
<RequinB4> unreal tourny
<RequinB4> http://techgage.com/article/top_10_free_linux_games
<HHRy> Heya everyone
<Pelo> !kernel | RoyKa
<ubotu> RoyKa: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<macogw> hockeyfan5000: http://www.amazon.com/Loki-Entertainment-Software-Quake-Arena/dp/B000046Q56/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1195948744&sr=8-1
<zakirs> thx guys i will return after booting into ubuntu
<RequinB4> battle for wesnoth pwns if you like strategy
<slimjimflim> xenthro, i'm gonna have to dl that
<hockeyfan5000> thanks xentho, that is what I was looking for something lke that
<zakirs> REquin
<hockeyfan5000> thanks for all your help
<hockeyfan5000> everyone
<RequinB4> zakirs - k
<patrux> list
#ubuntu 2007-11-25
 * Pelo wants a myst-like game for ubuntu , preferably free 
<zakirs> :) bbye all
<RoyKa> Pelo: whatever - I need 2.6.23 and that's not available in ubuntu packages. that's why I'm asking
<linux88> anone know how to transfer java games with moto4lin
<Pelo> RoyKa, read up about compiling your own
<RequinB4> i'd take a free game for windows over a paid game for linux
<RequinB4> virtualbox ftl
<RequinB4> ftw
<slimjimflim> you guys ever played that fps where you have rocket packs, and it's open source?
<RoyKa> Pelo: I've compiled a few hundered kernels in my time, and as was asking, where can I find those ubuntu patches?
<RoyKa> Pelo: the vanilla kernel doesn't have the driver i need
<Pelo> RoyKa,  should be listed in the links in the instructions from ubotu
<xenthro> q: anybody know the usenet binary downloader "klibido"? Every time I open an nzb it opens a new instance of klibido instead of adding it to the existing running instance
<Pelo> RoyKa, I'm not familiar with that process myself which is why I gave you the links
<LtEmerpoc> hey guys...
<RoyKa> Pelo: those links are just for newbies
<slimjimflim> yes sir
<Pelo> RoyKa,  you might also find help in ##linux and stuff from debian should work aswell
<LtEmerpoc> can someone help me with
<LtEmerpoc> compiz fusion
<Pelo> LtEmerpoc, the ppl in #compiz-fusion probabaly can
<poeloq> re - back again
<PMantis>  Ubuntu used to have /etc/iftab ... how chan I change my nic to eth0 in 7.10 ?
<LtEmerpoc> oh wow.. im an idiot..
<Pelo> LtEmerpoc,  youa re not , you just dind'T know
<RequinB4> Pelo is your shift-T key broken >.>
<RoyKa> Pelo: whatever. I was asking a straight question - where can I find the ubuntu specific patches? if you can't answer me, please do not redirect me to idiot channels
<Pelo> RequinB4,  on this keyboard ' is a shift key ,  I have a lazy pinky finger
<Pelo> RoyKa, you are welcome
<slimjimflim> pelo, so what's your " ' " key then?
<Pelo> slimjimflim,  french canadian keyboard,  ' is shift+,
<martin_> Slazer
<slimjimflim> hmm
<Slazer> can sb help me?
<Pelo> Slazer, not if we don't know the problem
<slimjimflim> pelo, i assumed you to be a native spanish speaker
<Slazer> I am tryin to print in console
<Sonjaaa> does ubuntu have good text to speech?
<Slazer> using lpr file
<Pelo> slimjimflim,  you were mistaken , I only know about 100 words of spanish
<Sonjaaa> sorry i meant speech to text!!
<slimjimflim> lol
<Sonjaaa> for interface
<Sonjaaa> i want to ta
<Slazer> problem is this: lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<Sonjaaa> talk instead of type
<Sonjaaa> does ubuntu do this well?
<Pelo> Sonjaaa, look for speach recognition in synaptic
<ompaul> Slazer, lp filename if you have a printer configured and if it is an ethernet printer then you need to do lp -P lp17 foo where lp17 is the cups name for the printer and foo is the file
<Pelo> Slazer,  I think you need to setup lpr first to use your printer,
<Pelo> Slazer, man lpr for mor info
 * ompaul admits it is night time and goes away
 * Pelo tucks ompaul in 
<Slazer> seen man already..I have to use -P argument
 * RequinB4 thinks that night time is the best time for computer work
<Pelo> Slazer, it's not someting I am familiar with,  the forum might be more help www.ubuntuforums.org
<Nirevus> I have a problem with my webcam in aMSN. Ubuntu picks up the cam, and I have tested it works using Cheese, however when I try and configure it in aMSN it gives me and error. This is the error I'm receiving: http://pastebin.com/m1227d781 I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on an Acer Aspire 5630 using the built in Orbicam
<thinh_> slim you there?
<slimjimflim> ya
<Arinomi> How can I disable xgl in ubuntu_
<slimjimflim> 'de night time is de right time'
<slimjimflim> thinh, so log into your router and get your public ip
<Pelo> Slazer, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Slazer> ok
<Loaxes> Is there any app that replaces the function of Launchy?
<IdleOne> thinh: 70.128.95.62
<Slazer> why you dont allowe it? it is somehow dangerous?
<Pelo> Nirevus,  maybe the ppl in #amsn know how to fix this
<Pelo> Slazer,  it opens up extra window and it is annoying
<Slazer> oo, I see
<thinh_> check you email now
<sky`sunset> can someone help me installing the compiz?
<Pelo> Slazer,  when you are an active helper as I am,  ppl think it is ok to pm you wthout asking and you can get up to one every tw0 minutes buggin you in private,  I don'T allow it anymore
<RequinB4> Arinomi add a blank file titled DISABLE to
<Pelo> sky`sunset,  in gutsy compiz is instaslled by default , but only enable to what your comp and handle, check in menu > system > prefs< appearance,  advancd
<RequinB4> .config/xserver-xgl/
<sky`sunset> thank u so much
<thursday> Hmm Question folks.
<slimjimflim> thinh, can't ping, but it asks me for username/pass when i ssh
<Pelo> thursday, ask
<thinh_> what should i use ddclient or router dynamic dns
<slimjimflim> thinh, have you updated your up w/ dyndns.com lately?
<thinh_> yeah because i am on it that why it work
<thinh_> yeah
<Nirevus> Pelo, tried #amsn, it's pretty dead.
<thursday> GKsu is broken it seems... as I have concurrently deduced by friends help, but there are two instances of libgksu installed 1.2 and 2.0... is this supposed to be like this? I have Gutsy installed.
<Centaur5> Doesn't Gutsy have included winmodem drivers?
<thinh_> it is the current
<slimjimflim> ddclient wouldn't hurt anything
<kanuha> How would I open nautilus to a specific folder?
 * Pelo is gonna hve to get himself one of them life things one of these days 
<slimjimflim> but that's not the problem
<Slazer> ompaul: lp -P lp17 foo where lp17 is the cups name for the printer and foo is the file WONT WORK
<thinh_> see when i leave the computer and it goes into sleep mode or whatever than the computer stop responding
<Pelo> Nirevus,  you can also search the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<IdleOne> Pelo: dont! it is overrated
<Loaxes> PELO OMG GUESS WHAT I GOT IT WORKING.
<Pelo> Slazer, ompaul  is gone for the night
<slimjimflim> thinh_ edit your grub and put in the line noacpi
<Pelo> Loaxes,  got what working ?
<thursday> On top of that I just bricked my two day old linksyswrt54g :) So... have to go to staples tomorrow... any info on the gksu problem?
<Slazer> thanks for telling
<thinh_> how i do that
<Loaxes> Pelo: My Wifi. er, It's Timi :P Theres a little switch on the from of my laptop that turns the wifi on and off, I had it on off
<Nirevus> Pelo, did that as well. The only answer there isn't exactly the same, and the solution is very vague
<slimjimflim> i forget how to do it from a shell, but you can hit escape at boot time and edit it there
<thinh_> i mean where is it located
<Scunizi> I uncommented the "send core events" section in xorg to get Gimp to recognize an "extended input device" however after doing that my pads scroll wheel and buttons ceased to function.  Anyone have any answers?
<emja> does anyone know of a FAQ/HOWTO for NIS & NFS?
<slimjimflim> anybody where the grub configuration file is located?
<Nirevus> Pelo, this is all google has on it, go down tot he last two posts: I have a problem with my webcam in aMSN. Ubuntu picks up the cam, and I have tested it works using Cheese, however when I try and configure it in aMSN it gives me and error. This is the error I'm receiving: http://pastebin.com/m1227d781 I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on an Acer Aspire 5630 using the built in Orbicam
<Nirevus> Oops, sorry
<Pelo> thursday, remvoe the olderone
<Timi> Linux88 you alive?
<Nirevus> Pelo: http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3767
<thursday> It tries to uninstall a crap load of stuff PELO...
<thursday> Should I make a list and re-install it?
<Confess> hello
<Confess> can someone lend me a hand installing ubunutu?
<slimjimflim> thinh_ i actually just fixed this problem on my box
<sky`sunset> pelo, but i didnt c advance
<thursday> Both try to uninstall maaaaaaany many programs.
<thinh_> i c cool
<kanuha> How would I open nautilus to a specific folder?
<Pelo> Nirevus, it is not something I am familiar with , I would have expected a working webcam to be available in all apps
<IdleOne> Confess: what issues you having
<Pelo> sky`sunset,  the last tab
<Confess> Im trying to install it via a netboot, and it wont detect the mirrors.
<thinh_> just add noacpi and it should work?
<Confess> I tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<slimjimflim> thinh_ did for me
<Confess> Im a complete noob.
<IdleOne> Confess: any specific error?
<slimjimflim> i'm asking where that file is in some other channels
<slimjimflim> hang on
<Pelo> sky`sunset,  my mistake, visual effects  you can also check in synaptic for  compiz config  there is an app for furter config
<thinh_> okey let see if u can find where it is located
<Confess> The specified ubuntu archive mirror ir either not available or does not have a valid realse file on it. Please try a different mirror.
<thursday> Pelo, what do I do about all the stuff it's trying to uninstall?
<Confess> sorry for the spelling erros
<Confess> I want to install Xubuntu, actually.
<Pelo> thursday, what stuff any specifics ? let me have a look in mine
<slimjimflim> thinh_ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thursday> one moment
<slimjimflim> just put `noacpi` at the end
<Confess> Me/
<Confess> ?
<linux88> timi hey
<slimjimflim> without the `
<Pelo> thursday,  hold off on the unisntall
<sentenza> hello
<linux88> timi are YOU alive??
<slimjimflim> hello setenca
<slimjimflim> sentenza
<xenthro> i just moved a 6gb  file to trash but its not there... every other file is also deleted... did i misplace it?
<IdleOne> Confess: that is beyond my scope but it seems that you arent pointing to the correct mirror or there is a missing file on the server according to that error
<sky`sunset> pelo     but it said destop effects could not be enabled
<Timi> Linux88: Yeah, I hate myself, and I think you hate me too.
<sentenza> can grub boot if /boot is on an extended partition?
<thinh_> just add noacpi at the end ?
<Confess> The archives do appear to be down.
<slimjimflim> yup
<Confess> Thin: You talking to me about noacpi?
<Pelo> thursday, I also ahve both 1.2 and 2 installed,  and I don't have any isse, something else mgith be broken on your system, what makes you think it gksu is broken anway
<Timi> Linux88: There is, infact a wifi on/off switch. The only problem we actually had was the fact that I had the wifi switch set to off.
<world_citizen> can any one tell me about downloading a ubuntu dvd
<slimjimflim> confess, i don't think so
<caustic> Got a huge problem.
<Pelo> sky`sunset,  your video card might not be strong enough for it to work and so it is disabled
<IdleOne> Confess: point to archives.xubuntu.com without a country code perhaps that is the issue
<linux88> Timi ,lol
<slimjimflim> caustic that sucks
<Confess> Have you used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot ??
<Confess> What do I point?
<sky`sunset> no, my video card is gf 8600 gt
<IdleOne> Timi: lol that is funny
<sky`sunset> 256 mb ram
<slimjimflim> confess, do you speak english?
<caustic> I recently upgraded to 7.10, and now my sound stopped workin, any suggestions?
<linux88> Timi so your wireless card isnt internal? or it is and the switch is on your laptop?
<Confess> Yes I do. :P
<Pelo> world_citizen,  go to the ubuntu website, the dl section, and select a country mirror , you 'll get a list of file, look for the dvd one
<emja> Timi: I did exactly the same. rather embarassing
<sky`sunset> it is strong enough
<thinh_> i have a strange thing on my laptop its a dell d630
<slimjimflim> confess, nm worng person
<Timi> linux88: it's internal with a switch
<Pelo> sky`sunset,  you can try asking in #compiz-fusion also , maybe you need to isntall xgl or someting
<Timi> emja: I poured over the problem for eight gorramn hours. Beat that.
<linux88> TImi lol well how did you figure it out?
<emja> Timi: close. probably about 5 or 6
<sky`sunset> what server will taht be?
<Pelo> sky`sunset,  this one
<slimjimflim> caustic do you know your sound card model?
<sky`sunset> thank u pelo
<Timi> linux88: I gave up on it, decided to go back to windows. Wasn't getting any wifi there, so I checked the instruction manual, and there it was, plain as daylight.
<slimjimflim> *model number
<IdleOne> Confess: like I said i dont know about netinstalls perhaps someone else can help but if the archive is down then try using another archive. I have to get going. good luck
<thinh_> my screen goes blank after grub and stays blank until x starts up, does the same thing when i exit x as well
<emja> Timi: plain as ledlight
<Confess> Anyone lend me a hand?
<caustic> slimjimfilm: ATI, I had this problem before whgen i first changed.
<joanki> how come i cannot watch tv shows on my browser online?
<Confess> Well, idle..
<Timi> emja: amen.
<Confess> I dont know how to make it use the other archive
<Confess> theres no option for that
<slimjimflim> thinh_ as long as it starts up, that's normal
<Mocheeze> Hey all, I'm having a problem with Gutsy. It seems that tooltips are being displayed even when there is nothing to populate them. So I constantly have a little empty yellow box popping up whenever I leave my mouse in one place for more than a couple seconds. I tried looking for some tooltip options, but nothing seems to fix my problem.
<joanki> it says that the video player is only available for firefox mac
<joanki> what does that mean?
<linux88> Timi haha well thats nice. I knew that chipset worked out of the box, i forgot to ask about the switch. So did you reinstall linux?
<PMantis> sethk: Hey, I found that /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persis... has the rules for which cards get which name. Used to be in /etc/iftab
<Timi> Linux88; question now, is there any way to play my music off an external hard drive? Because my music library is 85gigs and I have a 120 gig hard drive. It's a problem
<Timi> linux88: yep, I sure did.
<emja> does anyone know of a FAQ/HOWTO for NFS client on Ubuntu? I'm trying to connect to FC3 server but the mount fails during boot
<thursday> One main thing it wants to uninstall is ubuntu-desktop, all my outside installed programs, like avant, automatix, istanbul, serpentine, python gnome extras, and some other unimportant things.
<thursday> @pelo
<thinh_> yeah just sometime it takes forever i kind of know what going on because of the mount check, but i recall that after awhile when it doesnt starts up
<linux88> Timi is the external harddrive connected to your computer
<Confess> Anyone mind lending me a hand one on one? lol
<linux88> timi your laptop i mean?
<Timi> linux88: yep
<caustic> any suggestions?
<linux88> timi through usb?
<Timi> linux88: yep
<slimjimflim> caustic ati makes video cards, not sound cards
<Pelo> thursday, ubuntu desktop is just a meta package don't worry about uninstallint it ,  for the rest I would be more carefull
<un33kg33k> can anyone help me with my dual display prob??
<caustic> Really? lemme check then.
<linux88> timi have you mounted the drive yet?
<thinh_> thanks slim
<thursday> should I just go ahead and uninstall it, and re install it?
<threefcata> anyone running gutsy on x31?
<slimjimflim> caustic, and i don't need the manufacturer, i need the model number
<Timi> linux88: thats probably my problem.
<sp3000> un33kg33k: I can take one of them, that'll solve it!
<Pelo> thursday,  what makes you think gksu is broken ?
<thursday> worse comes to worse, I back up my gnome and program settings and migrate.
<Confess> Yes, the archive server appears to be down
<threefcata> i want to set trackpoint scrolling to work?
<thinh_> thanks slim for all the help hopefully this will resolve all my problems
<threefcata> how?
 * sp3000 sleeps
<linux88> timi do you know how to?
<caustic> slimjim SB450 HDA Audio
<Timi> linux88: nevermind, mounted.
<slimjimflim> thinh_ i think you'll be just fine
<thursday> Because when I go into the menu and use a sudo requiring option, it'll ask for the password, but never load there after @ pelo.
<linux88> timi k
<slimjimflim> ... np
<slimjimflim> caustic, look it up and find  a driver
<caustic> mmk.
<linux88> timi ya i need to get me a external hd cover for my 160g internal
<Pelo> thursday, you do know that gksu is only for gui aps right ?
<un33kg33k> ok i have both ports ( VGA and svideo) working for an htpc i cant figure how to have two x11 sessions?
<threefcata> do i need special configuration to get x31
<slimjimflim> caustic, remove the old one first
<Arinomi> Can anyone tell me how I can put NetworkManager back into my top panel? The network applet on the list is just... lame.
<threefcata> 's trackpoint to work?
<Pelo> thursday,  and it is gksu not GKsu ,  linux is case sensitive
<Timi> linux88: Externals are the most useful things ever.
<slimjimflim> caustic...if there is an old driver
<Confess> BLAHHH
<caustic> slimjim what would it be like?
<slimjimflim> caustic, what would what be like?
<RequinB4> arinomi - right click and add to panel
<thursday> when I load synaptic from the menu option under adminstation it never finishes loading after hitting ok and entering password.
<linux88> timi ya they are nice to have
<Confess> THIS IS PISSING ME OFF =.-
<thursday> @pelo
<Esteth> Where can i find the down arrow icon in Tango? I want to copy it into another directory, or at least symlink it
<RequinB4> langugae plz confess
<caustic> slimjim: what would I be lookin for to remove?
<ilgbbb> im trying to control fan speeds
<slimjimflim> caustic, the audio driver
<threefcata> can anyone tell me how i can set thinkpad x31 's trackpoint to scroll? it seems the same method worked before doesn't work under gutsy
<ilgbbb> i can monitor speeds with sensors command
<ilgbbb> but pwmconfig fails
<Pelo> thursday, can get nautilus in root by typing   gksu nautilus in alt+f2 ?
<thursday> No.
<ilgbbb> Failed to set pwmhwmon0/device/pwm1 to full speed
<ilgbbb> Something's wrong, check your fans!
<Pelo> thursday, try from the terminal and see if you get an error msg
<thursday> it asks for the pass pelo... but it never does...
<un33kg33k> try dpkg the synaptic app
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: You can type sudo nautilus in a terminal
<sasha_> this is a good one.
<thursday> Tried that earlier and it just said initializing mount, and never got an error message... but it didn't load either.
<Pelo> Odd-rationale,  we are investingating a malfunction of gksu
<Confess> Has anyone used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot before??
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: Oh, I see. Sorry.
<Edulix> > hi, how to change background color from white to black when starting gmplayer with -fs -zoom -vo x11 ?
<sasha__> lspci in one terminal window says i have an intel sound card,  lspci in another terminal window says i have a via chipset
<Pelo> thursday,  try looking in the forum see if they have anything to say about it , it is not normal behavior or a known problem, best of luck
<RequinB4> sasha___
<RequinB4> wow
<RequinB4> only pick the one that says audio
<thursday> Well I have libgksu 1.2 and libgksu 2.0 installed...
<caustic> I'm still lost.
<thursday> should that cause a conflict? I have no idea how it happened.
<Arinomi> RequinB4, this manager doesn't act like the pre-installed manager. I can't select wireless networks with it..
<Pelo> thursday,  i have both as well and they work fine
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Hey
<professor_> hey all
<Monkee_Of_Evil> does anyone have any in game screen shots of any Linux gaes they would mind sharing with the Houston Loco?
<sasha__> duh me.... i was actually in a different box
<sasha__> grrr
<thursday> Hmm.
<Pelo> later folks
<Monkee_Of_Evil> *Linux Games
<slimjimflim> caustic, have you googled     "   "SB450 HDA Audio" ubuntu  "
<Monkee_Of_Evil> We have a list of about 20-25 games, but would rather use community contributed screen shots instead of ones from the vendor websites
<caustic> slimjim yeah. i get forums.
<Confess> anyone know where to find the netboot.tar.gz for Xubuntu?
<Confess> Or the latest ubuntu?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Anyone?
<slimjimflim> confess #xubuntu?
<caustic> >.<;
<Jack_Sparrow> I owe someone an apology.  I messed up when linking a file to help them with an ntfs drive. That was not the program I thought it was.
<slimjimflim> hang on
<n08l3J> hello everyone
<Confess> Anyone know why the archive directory is missing a whole bunch of files
<professor_> I was wondering I want to modify a game but where do I find the file to do so
<n08l3J> anybody know what is the location of default gdm splash image
<Jack_Sparrow> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<linux_> ...
<professor_> how do you go into game files and edit them
<n08l3J> anybody know what is the location of default gdm splash image
<arang2> hi guys, anyone could point me to a good how-to, to install pulseaudio in gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> professor_: you get the source code and edit it
<Kibble_> what's the command to delete a folder even if it's not empty?
<an0malist> I installed KDE on ubuntu with apt but it put a ton of apps in my gnome menus.. I want to just reverse what I did when I installed KDE... apt-get remove KDE just seems to remove "kde" but not the whole slew of things it installed.. how do I reverse what I did?
<nana> is it possible without using screen to take a terminal running on ssh and move it to the local tty's?
<Jack_Sparrow> n08l3J: See the link above
<Jack_Sparrow> an0malist: kubuntu-desktop
<professor_> Jack_Sparrow, How do I do that
<n08l3J> i don't see anything, i got disconnected Jack_Sparrow
<n08l3J> could you post it again ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<caustic> Gahh, I'm -still- stuck.
<Jack_Sparrow> professor_: do you know any programming?
<Kibble_> what's the command to delete a folder even if it's not empty?
<jonnyro> rmdir
<jonnyro> rm -rf ./
<an0malist> Jack_Sparrow: it says kubuntu-desktop is not installed :\
<jonnyro> (beware the second one, as it does what you want, but if you mistype, bad)
<professor_> python
<Kibble_> isn't that recursive, jonnyro?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonnyro: Who are you talking to
<professor_> Jack_Sparrow, I am learning python
<jonnyro> sorry, was directed at Kibble_
<slimjimflim> caustic,  have you reinstalled the driver?
<jonnyro> Kibble_, rm -rf ./ will recursively delete a folder, even if it's not empty
<Confess> is there a way to make an OS install from the a computer instead of the internet>
<slimjimflim> ...it looks like a pretty common issue
<caustic> slimjim: I can't find it in the first place, I keep hittin forums.
<Jack_Sparrow> professor_: start by reading the link on source...
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<PanzerMKZ_> Confess: from the computer vs net?
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
 * jonnyro is not looking forward to fixing my compiz issues
<Kibble_> jonnyro: so a full command would be <sudo rm -rf ./ /opt/directory_name>?
<jif> Confess: sure.  You mean like from a CD or DVD?
<world_citizen> #kubutu
<Confess> No
<Confess> via netboot
<jonnyro> Kibble_, in fact, yes
<Confess> sry
<PanzerMKZ_> bam looks like the bot got in front of everyone
<jonnyro> Kibble_, that will completely delete the directory in question
<Kibble_> jonnyro thank you
<Jmax> hi, i'm missing /dev/dvdrw.  What should I do?
<arang2> hi guys, anyone could point me to a good how-to, to install pulseaudio in gutsy?
<professor_> Jack_Sparrow, Where do I find that, I am a noob
<cellofellow> Jmax: never seen that before. /dev/dvd should be there though.
<jonnyro> I should have never upgraded from feisty to gutsy, still having issues getting borders working with compiz effects turned on
<Jack_Sparrow> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Jmax> it's not
<jonnyro> I should just do a complete reinstall
<cellofellow> Jmax: what about /dev/cdrom?
<Jmax> nope
<Jmax> no /dev/hd? either
<Jack_Sparrow> professor_: Please direct further question to the #python room
<Siph0n> hey, every time i open K3b it takes 3-5 minutes to load.... is this normal?
<ilgbbb> i need help slowing fans down with pwmconfig
<cellofellow> Jmax: /dev/sd* ?
<sethk> jonnyro, never upgrade just because the upgrade is available
<Jmax> nope
<Jmax> nor /dev/sg* or /dev/scd*
<caustic> ...?
<Jmax> well, except for my hard drives
<cellofellow> Jmax: is there ANYTHING in /dev?
<Jmax> yes
<Kibble_> jonnyro: it returned "rm: cannot remove directory `./': Invalid argument"
<Jack_Sparrow> Siph0n: no, unless it is having a hard time identifying the drive
<cellofellow> Jmax: do you know how your DVD drive is attached to your system?
<Siph0n> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks! :)
<jonnyro> Kibble_, what directory do you want to delete
<ilgbbb> Found the following devices:
<ilgbbb>    hwmon0/device is w83627ehf
<ilgbbb>    hwmon1/device is coretemp
<ilgbbb>    hwmon2/device is coretemp
<ilgbbb> Found the following PWM controls:
<ilgbbb>    hwmon0/device/pwm1
<ilgbbb> hwmon0/device/pwm1_enable stuck to 1
<ilgbbb> Failed to set pwmhwmon0/device/pwm1 to full speed
<ilgbbb> Something's wrong, check your fans!
<cellofellow> Mine, for example, is hdc, so IDE Master 2.
<jonnyro> Kibble_, if i wanted to delete /opt/blah, i'd run "rm -rf /opt/blah"
<Jmax> wodim: No such file or directory. | Cannot open SCSI driver!
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: use gksudo nautilus     or better gksudo thunar
<thursday> I didn't understand your  request Monkee_Of_Evil
<Kibble_> aha ok.
<jonnyro> Kibble_, so, actually, your suggestion above, which i said was okay, was in fact wrong
<jonnyro> (sorry, distracted screwing around with compiz)
<Kibble_> yes, i figured out that much already :)
<Jmax> cellofellow: it *should* be, and was, in debian, /dev/hda
<thinh> slim u there?
<sux_daemon> somebody knows how to configure oidentd to use with x-chat?
<Kibble_> jack - what're those?
<Jack_Sparrow> file managers  gui
<cellofellow> Jmax: which version of Debian?
<Jmax> cellofellow: wodim: No such file or directory. | Cannot open SCSI driver!
<Jmax> cellofellow: etch
<ilgbbb> is there anyone who can use pwmconfig?
<thinh> i get connection refuse now on my friends place
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: go to terminal    type gksudo nautilus
<Jmax> cellofellow: there is /dev/sg0, sg1, sg2
<cellofellow> Jmax: well, I think in Gutsy they made it so that hd is no longer, replaced with sd. I may be wrong, but I upgraded from Feisty so I still have sd.
<Jmax> cellofellow: and my data /dev/sda sdb sdc
<Jmax> hdd*
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: it will let you do whatever you want, just be very sure of what you ask it to do.. then get out of it
<Kibble_> i wrote  gksudo thunar and it didn't seem to do anything jack
<thinh> do i have to open a port on my friends router to get the data to it?
<Swian> just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 very nice
<xav3s>  hi. I've just installed fglrx (using envy) and enabled the driver. But, when fglrxinfo, the output is mesa. I already rebooted the system. Any help?
<cellofellow> Jmax: `mount` will show what is mounted where.
<Jmax> cellofellow: right, i use lvm
<sasha__> what is the sound config directive in ubuntu ?
<Kibble_> how do I stop it jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: you would need to install thunar with synaptic or apt-get
<cellofellow> Jmax: I haven't a clue how lvm works.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: close it
<Jmax> cellofellow: lvm should not be related.
<slimjimflim> caustic idk
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: then close the terminal window when it returns to a prompt
<cellofellow> likely
<caustic> crap.
<sasha__> alsaconfig cant be found
<Jmax> maybe i'm missinga  module
<cellofellow> Jmax: maybe you should point wodim at the actual lvm device file.
<professor_> Jack_Sparrow, I dont have questions about python, I have questions about where to find the file to edit on my computer for the game
<Kibble_> jack - no idea what that did, but thanks
<Kibble_> thanks jonny - it worked
<professor_> Jack_Sparrow, I dont have questions about python, I have questions about where to find the file to edit on my computer for the game
<Jmax> cellofellow: my optical drive doesn't use lvm
<Jack_Sparrow> professor_: and once again.. the link I provided shows you how to get the source code for any program you want to edit.
<Kibble_> (read in a man that rm -rf can erase entire chunks of your hd
<Jack_Sparrow> professor_: When you install a program you do NOT automatically download the source code
<thinh> what better to use ddclient or router ddns?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: that is why I was directing you away from that option
<todkon> Does anyone know of a good run prompt program? something with like a history + tab completion?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: You type that wrong and lose everything
<todkon> I tried using the xfrun, its alright, it has history, but no tab completion
<thinh> slim can u try to connect again on my ip should still be in your email
<todkon> something gtk but like the Enlightenment Run Prompt :)
<Kibble_> hmmm, i would think there was a safer option, no?
<thinh> i get connection refuse when i am at a friends place
<todkon> maybe a little more minimal though
<caustic> can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: command line is very powerful.. but unforgiving
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: Use a gui file manager with gksudo
<Kibble_> yes, thanks for telling me i could do that ;)
<caustic> anyone? o.o;
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<allenc> I am trying to use samba to connect with windows box, when I type smb in term I get command not found.
<thursday> ... still no solution besides uninstalling 20 programs...
<Jack_Sparrow> Kibble_: Please use with caution..
<Confess> can ANYONE lend me a hand installing ubuntu from a windows computer via netboot?
<caustic> My sound refuses to work, and I have a SB 450 audio
<caustic> I was told I need the drivers, but I can't fuind them.
<Jack_Sparrow> thursday: If you are trying to uninstall one piece of a meta package, I think there is a way.. I just dont remember it
<ArthurArchnix> I've installed Gutsy a few times, but this time when I log in I get bugged for the loginkeyring, in order to open up my wireless automatically. I've never set it, and don't know what it is. What's the solution?
<spasticteapot> Has anyone here had any luck with Qtella?
<Kibble_> hey jack join me a minute in #kibble?
<spasticteapot> I get this funny error message : ../include/GWebCacheManager.h:5:19: error: qlist.h: No such file or directory
<thursday> Well no... I am trying to fix my menu options.
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<thursday> Gksu or something sim is the culprit
<caustic> ...?
<Guiri> Hi everyone! If I install a minimal WM like fluxbox on my server can I still adjust power management? I was told Gnome's power settings are best for this.. I'm a bit confused.
<Timi> Can anyone tell me how to mount an external drive?
<spasticteapot> thursday: For me?
<spasticteapot> guiri: Most of the power management things can be done from the command line, if not all.
<thursday> No... me... my problem is gksu.
<simplechat> hey, if my system freezes with an odd cursor (hand and pointer), which can move, but the keyboard (and mouse buttons) don't respond
<Guiri> spasticteapot, can you point me to the correct wiki? I'm fine reading up on this but I'm new to Ubuntu.
<AirBender> Timi, first of all you must check the device name /dev/xxx
<simplechat> is there any way to fix it without restarting or controll alt backspacing? (which doesn't work with firefox)
<caustic> ?
<somerville32> So, how does one get sound with flash in firefox? :P
<spasticteapot> I know how to adjust power stuff from the CLI mostly because I've had so much trouble with XFCE (admittedly, an earlier version.)
<Jack_Sparrow> somerville32: How did you install flash
<somerville32> Jack_Sparrow, The normal way.
<Jack_Sparrow> somerville32: Cute..  could you be more specific as to which repo
<sasha__> how do i play sound from command line ?
<somerville32> Jack_Sparrow, Isn't it in the Ubuntu repo?
<peacepipejv> help with wine. i uninstalled a program I had runnign under wine, reinstalled it, now it wont run. It just sits in the taskbar.
<Timi> Airbender: THanks
<AirBender> Timi: have you done it?
<Timi> Nope, I haven't the faintest what you were talking about, but I figure that I'll work it out in time :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, had to get the door.
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  what ? no script ?
<Timi> Is there a replacement kind of thing for launchy?
<Timi> that isn't katapult?
<Jack_Sparrow> is how most people install it.  But the ones that install it in a different way are the ones that usually have problems
<Pelo> Timi, launchy ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HI Pele
<caustic> Gah, still nothing...
 * Pelo 's is not a soccer god 
<meoblast001> hello
<linxeh> anyone here got a OLPC ?
<AirBender> Timi: get it out, and in again, and then type dmesg in a terminal. Then you will see some information regarding your disk, I hope...
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, I am officially exhausted.. goodnight all
<Timi> Pelo, you make a keystroke, say ctrl+space, it brings up a box that allows you to type in the name of the application you want, and presto
<Timi> okay, will try airbender
<meoblast001> when i try to enable desktop effects i get "Desktop effects could not be enabled." how do i fix this?
<Pelo> linxeh, most ppl here aren't impoverished third world elementary school children
<spasticteapot> So...has anyone here used Qtella?
<allenc> Pelo: I installed Samba (I think) but smb does nothing.
<Pelo> Timi,  alt+f2
<caustic> any ideas...? No sound when i recently upgraded, I have a SB 450 audio card.
<Pelo> allenc,  sudo smb ?
<Timi> Pelo, thanks
<Pelo> allenc,  I'm not too familiar with samba I think smb is the command line but might be samba
<Timi> Airbender, theres lots of info there.
<allenc> pelo: neither works.
<Pelo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<AirBender> Timi, yes indeed but at the end should be info about a recent connected hdd
<ma2> i would like to know, what would happen if i force install command ?
<ConstyXIV> wifi routers usually act as a halfway decent (for home use) firewall as well, right?
<caustic> ...?
<Pelo> allenc,  read up a few lines that was for you
<allenc> pelo: that you aren't familiar?
<Timi> 1600BEVExternal?
<allenc> Is anyone here familiar with samba or another way to map windows directories?
<Pelo> ConstyXIV,  depends on how you configure it , but firewall aren't needed in linux like they are in windows
<Pelo> !samba > allenc check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<ConstyXIV> Pelo: mixed network here
<Timi> Airbender: 1600BEVExternal?
<Pogonip_> How can I see what processes are running.
<AirBender> Timi: may be, actually I haven't experience with external hdd, but may be it could be good idea to type: lsusb and identify your HDD, then, depending on the device number you can try mouting it as /dev/usbX
<Guiri> Is there a (relatively) easy way to wipe all of Gnome/default programs to give me a headless server?
<Pelo> ConstyXIV, I'm not an expert but most routers have safety / security settnigs , check for nat , firewall,  portforwarding and the likes,  there are also encryption options for wifi and ways of blocking other comps from connecting if they don't have a preassigned static ip
<dta948_2> Pog command line.. ps aux
<Timi> kay
<Timi> whats the mount command?
<caustic> my sound won't work on my recent update, and I have a SB 450 audio card, suggestions?
<somerville32> So, how does one get sound with flash in firefox? :P
<Pelo> Timi, sudo mount /dev/****  /mountpoint
<MasterShrek> somerville32, apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<ma2> timi:"mount"
<Pelo> Timi,  if your external hdd is ntfs you'll need to use ntfs-3g for monting it
<Timi> kk
<ma2> i would like to know would force install crash my system ?
<caustic> can anyone help me...?
<somerville32> MasterShrek, not found
<Pelo> caustic, what with ?
<caustic> my sound won't work on my recent update, and I have a SB 450 audio card, suggestions?
<MasterShrek> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<ubotu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in gutsy
<Pelo> !sound | caustic  start with this
<ubotu> caustic  start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ma2> !-f
<Pelo> ma2, what do you want to force install ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alyxander> hey giys how do i install a new icon themem in xubuntu
<Bugson> hello any body there??
<Pelo> Alyxander, drag drop the tar.gz file on the theme manager
<linxeh> Pelo: maybe you missed the way that the OLPC project is being run ?
<ma2> Pelo:nvidia, but if i force install any app would it crash the system ?
<dta948_2> what is a good replacement for Dreamweaver?
<MasterShrek> !info flashplugin-nonfree | somerville32
<ubotu> somerville32: flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Cooner750> Can I resize Windows NTFS partition while in Ubuntu?
<somerville32> MasterShrek, flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Pelo> ma the nvidia drivers aren't apps,  you might screwup your system yes
<MasterShrek> somerville32, running 64 bit by chance?
<Pelo> Cooner750, yes but it must be unmounted and unused
<Bugson> I have problem with usb, after a while of no problem working my mouse freeze and no usb port is responding, my keyboard though works fine, any idea???
<Cooner750> Pelo: I can unmount it but still have no options?
<Timi> Okay, problem, I'm getting an error creating child process for the terminal
<ma2> Pelo:thankyou, what about if i force install to app that do the same function ?
<Pelo> Cooner750, you might have to do it from the live cd , I'M notsure
<Pelo> ma2,  no idea
<somerville32> MasterShrek, nope
<thursday> Still trying to fix this super usr prob...
<Timi> ah well
<Timi> must run
<threefcata> Can anyone tell me how to set scrolling on thinkpad X31?
<Timi> be back soon
<Cooner750> Does anyone know about this glitch where the titlebar of a window becomes unreadable when maximized with Desktop Effects on
<Pelo> thursday, clean install
<thursday> I lose everything =/
<Pelo> thursday, backup
<Bugson> any help??
<ma2> Pelo:thank you
<Pelo> thursday,  you only realy need to copy your /home folder to a seperate partition, and leave it there , you can use manual partitioning to use /home froma seperate partiton
<Creationist> How do I go about changing the resolution used by GDM?  It currently uses a distorted resolution (different from the one used when I login).
<thursday> I don't want to partition it.
<caustic> !sound |
<ubotu> : If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> Bugson,  try to have your keyboard and mouse and other periferal on diferent usb hubs
<thursday> I guess I could put my home directory on my E drive.
<thursday> It's fat32... is that a problem?
<caustic> !SOUND
<Pelo> thursday, only if you have files bigger then 4 gig
<ketrox> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hermes> llegiumv.org
<Bugson> Pelo, my keyboard is on ps2, and mouse on usb ;)
<Pelo> thursday, partitionning in linux is much more prefereable then it is in windows, do not be afraid of it
<thursday> I have several files bigger than 4 gigs on there already...
<Pelo> Bugson,  but you do know what I mean
<Bugson> so where to put it?
<peacepipejv> help with wine. i uninstalled a program I had runnign under wine, reinstalled it, now it wont run. It just sits in the taskbar.
<Pelo> Bugson,  it was just a suggestion I notice that when I plugged one usb flsh drive next to another one, the first one would disconnect I assumes this was aproblem with theway my mobo handled things and that it might cause issues on other comps
<Pelo> Bugson,  but you might try looking in the forum for ppl with the same problem and how they solved it
<Bugson> There's a lot of the same issue but not on 7.10
<Bugson> and there, are no asnwers :/
<Pelo> Bugson,  solutions would still apply
 * Pelo is defeated
<Bugson> I've tried to change the usb ports, but it's still the same :/
<Timi> well
<Timi> I didn't mount it
<Timi> but I rebooted and that worked.
 * Timi conqours Pelo
<DigitalNinja> Which is better mbox or maildir?
 * Pelo fights Timi  off with a broom stick up the ... 
<inversekinetix> why does firefox crap out 3 times out of 5?
<joh> I'm having some trouble with NTP. For some reason, the ntp daemon never synchronizes my clock...
<Pelo> inversekinetix,  got flash on there ?
<inversekinetix> Pelo  yes
<Pelo> inversekinetix,  completely remove it , and instal it again
<Timi> Pelo: Up yours or up mine? I'm kind of confused there, because I can see it as you haveing a broom stick shoved up your rump, and still managing to fight me off, or you shoving a broomstick up mine in order to fight me off.
<inversekinetix> !OPS
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Tm_T> inversekinetix: ?
<LjL> inversekinetix: pray tell, what the heck?
 * Pelo just waits and see what ljl will do 
<LjL> Pelo: not a good example
<inversekinetix> Tm_T im scared by user Timi talking about sodomization with housejold items
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<r00tintheb0x> Hello all
<Creationist> How do I go about changing the resolution used by GDM?  It currently uses a distorted resolution (different from the one used when I login).
<whyameye> is it possible to route audio internally to /dev/dsp?
<ma2> is there a place that would teach about how to use the command and understand ubuntu better ?
<inversekinetix> Pelo I installed flash in the restricted extras package,  is there a way to remove only flash?
<ADemiG0D> how do i start up from the live cd when I have ubuntu installed?
<joh> Stopping the ntp daemon and running `ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com' works.
<ADemiG0D> it wasnt an option in the grub menu
<Pelo> inversekinetix,  in synaptic
<Cooner750> Does anyone here expect Wine to get better over time?
<Alyxander> pelo that doesnt work
<Pelo> Alyxander, what doesn'T work ?
<Pelo> Cooner750, most wine users do
<inversekinetix> thanks pelo
<Pelo> wine deos get better with age after all
<Guiri> Does myphpadmin exist for Ubuntu?
<Guiri> I can't find the package.
<Alyxander> dragging the icon .tar.gz into the theme manager it xubuntu pelo
<Pelo> ADemiG0D, just boot from your cd rom
<robdig> ADemiG0D: you need to go into your BIOS menu and set it to boot off of CD. usually while BIOS info is up it is F12 or ESC or F8 depending on the bios...usually says on the screen
<Guiri> It may be a repo problem
<ADemiG0D> thanks again Pelo and Robdig
<Pelo> Alyxander, unpack the tar.gz once sometimes they get repacked to add instructions
<Cooner750> i hope it does
<Cooner750> Steam seems to be working well
<Cooner750> Except instant messaging with friends
<Cooner750> does not work at all
<Pelo> Cooner750,  what issue are you having with it ? short version
<tafsen> Are there themes, not just for metacity, but for the whole package? (the windows, panels, everything) ?
<Timi> I have a question
<Timi> if I save something to the desktop
<Timi> and reboot
<Timi> does it magically disappear?
<Pelo> !theme | tafsen
<ubotu> tafsen: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Cooner750> Is it ok for me to copy all of my fonts over to Ubuntu from Windows?
<inversekinetix> !enter |Timi
<ubotu> Timi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Alyxander> pelo after unpacking still no
<Pelo> !enter | Timi
<Creationist> Guiri: If you've tried searching the repositories with Synaptic and didn't fine it, then it must not be there :)
<robdig> Timi: shouldn't disappear
<Creationist> Guiri: You can still install it manually, though.
<Pelo> Alyxander, in the theme managerdo you have an install button ?
<Timi> Right, right, sorry. and okay.
<inversekinetix> Pelo, do you know a lot about linux?
<Alyxander> nope xfce
<Pelo> inversekinetix, not realy, I use windows vista
<inversekinetix> Pelo, lol, ok thanks
<Creationist> Timi: To answer your question, no, it shouldn't.
<RequinB4> Pelo: xD
<Pelo> Alyxander, try asking in #xubuntu
<Creationist> Timi: Unless you're using the Live CD :)
<Alucard85> Hey, I was looking for some help with installing Ubuntu 6.06 on a HP dv9000 and it won't install right
<Timi> I'm not using the live CD
<Cooner750> Anyone?
<Creationist> Alucard85: Can you elaborate?
<inversekinetix> Can anyone recommend me a good linux starter book?
<Pelo> inversekinetix,  I'm your basic home user with a nack for problem solving , what is your issue ?
<Timi> Question: Is there a recycling bin?
<RequinB4> There is a trash can
<Creationist> Cooner750: Most windows fonts should work, but I could be wrong.  It won't hurt to try it :)
<Pelo> inversekinetix, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/ http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<inversekinetix> Pelo, me too, just looking for a good book to get better acquainted
<robdig> Timi: yup, lower right corner
<Pelo> inversekinetix,  I just gave you a few pretty descent links
<Alucard85> I'm getting stuck on the live CD. I ran it twice and when it got to the "enterprise volume management systems" the first time it just froze up and the CD stopped. The Second time it stopped at configuring network interfaces
<Timi> Thanks, saved my ass there.
<inversekinetix> Pelo thanks, adding them now,  I just want a book to take around wit me too
<Creationist> Alucard85: How much RAM does the PC have?
<Alucard85> 2 gigs
<Creationist> Alucard85: Ah, so it's a newer system?
<Cooner750> What's the command I run to refresh the font cache?
<wastrel> that's a lot of ram
<Alucard85> Yeah, a HP dv9000\
<Alucard85> it's one of their newer laptops
<Creationist> Alucard85: I apologize, I don't know system model numbers :)
<AirBender> when using dual Displays with VideoCards, is there a way to adjust each display view to compensate the separation of the screens due to the Edges thickness ??
<Pelo> inversekinetix, there is probably a linux for dummies out there somewhere
<Alucard85> it's cool, I only know it cause it's right infront of me
<leslian> Has anyone had any luck in getting wireless to work in gutsy?
<Creationist> Alucard85: May I ask why you're going with 6.06 instead of 7.10?
<Pelo> !wifi | leslian
<ubotu> leslian: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<inversekinetix> Pelo.  i live in japan, have to buy everything off the innernets, i hate not being able to look before I buy
<Pelo> leslian,  and most ppl have it working
<leslian> Hey, thanks. :)
<Poul|Raider> So anyone good at svn that could guide me with a few command lines. if i want to submit a folder to svn.lol/branches/raider what would i do then?
<Alucard85> Because there is a sticky on the forums that the HP dv9000 does not like Gusty
<Alucard85> they recommend that you do not use gusty on Hp 6000 and 9000 series laptops
<Creationist> Alucard85: Ah, then I'd stay away from it.  But the problem with brand new systems is that the older versions of Ubuntu may not include device support for them yet.  You could try Edgy or Feisty too.
<inversekinetix> would it be possible to installed printer drivers to a WINE installation and print from there?
<Alucard85> Well, it wont even finish booting from the CD at all
<Pelo> inversekinetix, possibly you'd have to ask the #winehq ppl
<dZen|n|> Hello I have installed emerald and I have downloaded some themes how can I use the theme now ?
<tafsen> Pelo: Are there full themes at gnome-look.org? I can only find for metacity
<inversekinetix> Pelo, Im afraid of winehq, theyre not so friendly
<Alucard85> and it's not consistant when it's stops
<leslian> Not really, because from most versions of wine, you'd have to create the document in wine as well.
<Pelo> inversekinetix,  they are not htat bad
<ephemient> dZen|n|: emerald-theme-manager
<allenc> what is a fstab file?
<Pelo> tafsen, gtk2
<Creationist> Alucard85: Right, then it's most likely an unsupported piece of hardware.
<dZen|n|> ephemient: yeah and, when I oik the theme what should I do then ?
<tafsen> Pelo: Thanks
<Pelo> allenc, fstab is the file that automounts your drives at startup
<Alyxander> where is ~/.icons/?
<AirBender> allenc is a file where you define automatic mounting of devices in your system
<Alucard85> So, anyone have a Linux distro that may support whatever it's that is not being supported?
<leslian> I'm not sure, but if you type ls -a, that will bring up all your "hidden" files
<Creationist> Alucard85: If you can't even get to the desktop, then I'd definitely recommend trying a slightly newer version.   Or you could run the disc check to make sure you have a good burn of Dapper.
<Pelo> Alyxander, in it is a hidden folder in /home/username    crtl+h to see hidden folders
<Alyxander> ty
<allenc> pelo: ok, it says to edit it and put a line in but I don't see it exists...
<Pelo> inversekinetix, please accept the files I am sending you
<lencho> alguien habla español???
<ephemient> dZen|n|: I don't understand what you said.  "oik"?
<Creationist> Alucard85: With the newest hardware, device support falls on the linux kernel (which ALL distros use)
<inversekinetix> what are the pelo?
<Alucard85> The disc check passed and we
<Alyxander> pelo im looking there but dont see it
<Alucard85> - and we
<Pelo> allenc, in the terminal type gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<RequinB4> lecho, por favor escuche a ubotu
<RequinB4> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<inversekinetix> Pelo I am not recieving any file transfer requests
<Alucard85> So any recommendations for someone trying to avoid windows?
<dZen|n|> ephemient: I open emerald theme manager and import the theme, but what next I can't apply or something only close
<lencho> gracias:D
<Pelo> inversekinetix, how about now ?
<leslian> Do you mean programs and things, Alucard?
<RequinB4> de nada
<inversekinetix> Pelo got it but its stuck on starting
<Alucard85> no, Linux OS's
<Pelo> inversekinetix, hmmm
<Cooner750> Wine runs at native speed, correct?
<Cooner750> "Wine Is Not An Emulator" ?
<leslian> Well, Ubuntu is great, but so is Fedora core.
<Pelo> inversekinetix,  are you a registered user on this network ?
<Cooner750> I used to have Fedora on here
<leslian> I've also tried Mandriva, and I liked it, too.
<poeloq> what is the fastest way to check if i have 3d support enabled and working?
<MasterShrek> slackware ftw!
<Creationist> Cooner750: Wine runs at native Linux speed, yes.  The programs running THROUGH Wine do not quite run at native Windows speed ;)
<Alucard85> Well, I'll try Fedora then. Does fedora use KDE or GNOME?
<ephemient> dZen|n|: if the theme was imported correctly, it will show up in the themes list.  selecting a theme from the themes list should change the active theme
<Creationist> poeloq: Type this in the terminal:  glxinfo | grep direct
<MasterShrek> gnome by default
<rbil> poelog: you could also open a terminal and run glxgears
<leslian> Honestly, I don't remember the default- you can use either.
<Cooner750> Steam seems to be doing pretty good
<baphs> good ppl I have the wierdest problem with rtl8139 anyone can help?
<ephemient> poeloq: glxinfo | grep direct
<Cooner750> I copied my HL2 GCF file over from the Windows partition
<dZen|n|> ephemient: okey, then it dosn't :D
<leslian> It may even come with both and you can choose.
<inversekinetix> Pelo, xchat stops responding when the file transfer dialog opens
<Cooner750> so it dosen't have to download it
<emja> can anyone explain the difference between the rc#.d and rcS.d directories? if I have identical symlinks in each directory could that explain my problems with NFS starting correctly on bootup?
<dZen|n|> I am using compiz
<Creationist> poeloq: Or what rbil said ;)
<poeloq> Creationist: it says direct rendering: yes
<Pelo> inversekinetix, check the prefs , make it automaticaly accept
<ephemient> dZen|n|: is emerald running?
<Creationist> poeloq: Then you're good :)
<Alucard85> Well, thanks you guys for your help
<ephemient> dZen|n|: if you installed it but haven't logged out and back in yet, it won't be started
<dZen|n|> how can i chech that
<poeloq> Creationist: thanks
<NSM> I have 3 security/hardening problems I can't find an answer for.  1) accepting icmp redirection.  2) permitting transmission of ip packets w/ invalid addresses.  3) permitting source routing from incoming packets.  Would these be in /proc/sys/net?
<ephemient> dZen|n|: ps x | grep emerald
<Pelo> emja,  different levels for different priorities
<inversekinetix> Pelo its already set to auto recieve
<poeloq> where do i activate the new 3D effects 7.10 has?
<ephemient> dZen|n|: or just run "emerald --replace &"
<allenc> pelo:gsku not found
<emja> Pelo: yes, but rc2 vs rcS?
<dZen|n|> ephemient: I have restarted gdm
<Pelo> inversekinetix, set another dl folder , like your desktop maybe
<Creationist> poeloq: Go to System->Preferences->Appearance... "Effects" tab.
<dZen|n|> ephemient: I did that in alt - f2
<Pelo> emja,  rc2 gets loaded before rc5
<rbil> allenc: try gksudo
<emja> Pelo: not rc5. rcS
<inversekinetix> Pelo done
<Pelo> emja, no idea
<baphs> tcp connection is established but data wont flow on 2.6.22 kernel..now I dont have any fw or anything. clean 7.10 install..same laptop dual boots vista working no prob..
<ephemient> dZen|n|: use a terminal to see the output of "ps x | grep emerald"
<emja> Pelo: thx
<poeloq> Creationist: the composite something thing not
<RequinB4> "advanced desktop effects" creationist poeloq
<poeloq> and now it hangs
<baphs> any one?
<wastrel> Creationist: what mail client do you use?
<emja> does *anyone* know the purpose of /etc/rcS.d? (note that is the letter S, not the numeric 5)
<inversekinetix> Pelo the transfer wont start
<Creationist> wastrel: I use Gmail
<Pelo> inversekinetix, sent, if that doesn't work , try setting for manual accept , might solve the problem if you hve to say yes
<Pelo> inversekinetix, change the way you accept and tell me when you are done
<Cooner750> Anyone here able to play any games via Steam?
<Cooner750> in Wine
<Creationist> Cooner750: In Windows ;)
<ephemient> emja: /etc/rcS.d/README tells you what that directory is for
<poeloq> Creationist: it said something about composite  not working
<Creationist> Cooner750: The ONLY reason I keep window is gaming and video editing.
<RequinB4> someone was on earlier talking about getting steam working
<emja> ephemient: ahh rcap. thx. sorry
<inversekinetix> Pelo done
<emja> s/rcap/crap
<Cooner750> Creationist: I keep it for gaming, and I'd really rather not
<dZen|n|> ephemient: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45743/
<inversekinetix> Pelo, working thanks
<Pelo> inversekinetix, there you go
<inversekinetix> Pelo not bad speed too
<inversekinetix> will do
<Creationist> Cooner750: Same here.  But I've tried running games with Wine and they either look terrible and play very slowly, or they don't run at all.
<ephemient> dZen|n|: hmm, so emerald is running
<inversekinetix> Pelo whats your connection?
<RequinB4> Actually wine is fine with games if the games are fairly old
<dZen|n|> ephemient: yeah
<Creationist> RequinB4: Right.... circa 1990's ;)
<Pelo> inversekinetix, 4mb/800kb
<Cooner750> The only game I have ever got to run in Wine is GTA: SA
<r00tintheb0x> RequinB4 Wine can play new games too... with some work.
<RequinB4> creationist - don't dis my game shelf
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<dZen|n|> should I restart system ?
<baphs> Anyone some help? ubuntu 7.10, net working but tcp sessions die unexpectdly -> no possilbe to browse or actually do anything except for ping...
<Cooner750> And it worked except for some textures were severely screwed
<inversekinetix> Pelo, lol the window was hiding some of the dialog, i thought you were uploading at 2.6MB/s
<macksting> ...Okay. So I'm new to all this. How long is the FAQ?
<Creationist> RequinB4: Not dissing it... just saying it totally differs from mine.  Besides, almost all Linux games appear to be from that era too
<Cooner750> I'd like a connection with an upload speed of 2.6Mb/s :P
<Cooner750> MB*
<wastrel> there's a faq?
<Pelo> inversekinetix, I can't afford that on a janitor's salary
<RequinB4> what i've found is that newer games will work very well until you hit one previously unkown part of a game that requires windoze and it crashes
<ephemient> dZen|n|: I don't know what the issue is, then
<inversekinetix> luckily bandwidth is next to free here.  its actually only $10 a month more to get fibre than it is dialup
<Creationist> inversekinetix: Wow... where?  I may need to relocate.
<emja> ephemient: thx. deleting the symlinks from rcS.d seems to have fixed the problem
<inversekinetix> Pelo, np, Im grateful for any help
<inversekinetix> Creationist: japan
<Creationist> inversekinetix: Okay, nevermind ;)
<willytell> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<willytell> !pki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pki - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<inversekinetix> this is actually the first to send something via irc
<macksting> Wastrel: According to the topic, yes. I like the idea of getting to know Linux, but the topic might be scaring me off a touch.
<baphs> does anyone here actually know anything except for directing ppl to manuals and helping on startup scripts? this supposed to be some support channel no?
<Jessid> Hello. How can I make a usb mouse work in ubuntu 7.10? It used to work in ubuntu 7.06...
<Dr_willis> baphs,  its amazing what we know.. when someone asks a decent question
<Pelo> inversekinetix, well you are not getting pretty much as good as I can send,  ~80kB/s
<wastrel> macksting: i never read the topic :]  jump on in with your question if you've got one.
<Creationist> baphs: Yes, it is.  But many times you can learn a lot more a lot quicker by reading a manual.
<inversekinetix> Pelo, i dont know what youre talking about (8(|)
<Burlynn> baphs, yes, thats completely run by volunteers ..
<ephemient> baphs: most people are not experts on everything either
<RequinB4> baphs - everyone on here is a volunteer and the experts aren't on 24/7 ;)
<Cooner750> Heh
<Creationist> ephemient: Huh?  You don't know everything about everything dealing with Linux and all it's intricate working parts?
<Cooner750> HL2 works
<Creationist> ephemient: WHat good are you? ;)
<rbil> baphs: what are u seeking?
<ephemient> Creationist: I'm usually pretty good at lurking.  shall I go back?  :D
<Creationist> ephemient: Nah, lurking is my domain and I prefer to remain a loner.
<Burlynn> hide in the corner!
<allenc> pelo: it says that this line in fstab is bad...  //HAL-9000/Server C  /media/cristc  smbfs  credentials=~/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0  0
<baphs> obviously and burlynn..obviously :) now does any of you good volunteering souls know why would clean 7.10 buntu let me establish tcp sessions but kill them randomaly?
<Dr_willis> allenc,  ive seen issues in the past with spaces in share/machine names.
<rbil> baphs: going thru a router?
<baphs> im on rtl8139, no fw or any filtering is on, it connects thru eci router
<Pelo> allenc, I realy don'T know enough about samba , Dr_willis seems to knwo more , there is also a #samba chanel
<macksting> I'm trying to get Rhythmbox to understand mp3s. Apparently there's a codec or something (I'm talking from my behind here) that's used by Rhythmbox, and a different one used by Aleph One.
<baphs> ive trying resetting the mtu or lowering the net to 10base ...no use.
<Dr_willis> All i know about samba - i learned by reading the 'using samba' book  - WHICH is in the 'samba-doc' package. :P
<baphs> same laptop works with all other os/prev buntu versions
<Burlynn> macksting, got all the gstreamer codecs installed?
<marcel> what is a root directory?
<macksting> I'm more interested in having mp3 capability in a music player than in a Marathon game; as long as the latter has sound, I'm fine.
<Cooner750> my server keeps blocking Valve's servers
<Odd-rationale> macksting: did you try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<MaryJane> what does ubuntu mean?
<Odd-rationale> MaryJane: Humanity to others.
<Pelo> !mp3 | macksting
<ubotu> macksting: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macksting> Odd: Tried via terminal. Got something telling me it's invalid.
<cowbud> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<peacepipejv> help with wine. i uninstalled a program I had running under wine, reinstalled it, now it wont run. It just sits in the taskbar.
<cowbud> YaY
<RequinB4> ubuntu is swahili
<poeloq> when trying to turn effects on, I get ""The composite extension is not available"" what does that mean?!?!
<macksting> When I tried to follow the instructions for gstreamer, it kept making assumptions about my knowledge and what files I possess. I ended up with about a dozen tabs open trying to string together something sensible. Failed.
<Dr_willis> poeloq,  means you dont have your videocard/drivers set up properly
<thursday> This issue is pretty comp it seems.
<macksting> I believe that was on the above-mentioned restricted formats page.
<ephemient> macksting: the RestrictedFormats page does offer a solution that does not involve the command-line
<macksting> Throw on top of this the fact that the sudo apt-get command failed, and I'm understandably at a loss.
<macksting> Ah.I'm curious, though. Why wouldn't the terminal attempt work?
<poeloq> Dr_willis: do u know what i need to do?
<Cooner750> hmm
<Cooner750> Steam.exe became a Zombie
<ephemient> macksting: either you mistyped something, or you didn't enable universe and multiverse repositories first
<macksting> ...how do I do that?
<Dr_willis> poeloq,  be sure you have the proper 3d video card drivers for your card installed for a start.
<Odd-rationale> macksting: try typing "sudo apt-get update" first
<ephemient> macksting: System > Administration > Software Sources
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | poeloq
<ephemient> macksting: it should do the equivalent of "apt-get update" automatically, I believe
<ubotu> poeloq: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RequinB4> wow lag Dr_willis
<poeloq> Dr_willis: the ones from restricted drivers are not enough?
<Dr_willis> poeloq,  i have no idea what you have done, and what card, or other things.. I normally use the 'restricted-manager' tool to install the video card drivers. ATI cards need extta work to get  compiz going i recall. I dont use ATI.
<macksting> Ephemient: I follow so far, sorta. I tried that update thing a moment ago and after a lot of little 0 50 100%'s, it complained that I need to run sudo apt-get update...
<|trex|> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Gutsy on an inspiron 1100 but gdm simply won't load from the live CD.  It complains about some low graphics resolution business.
<macksting> As of now, I have Software Sources open.
<macksting> Wait, no %s on that one.
<macksting> What is this mess...?
<ephemient> macksting: you need "restricted" checked; "universe" and "multiverse" are optional
<peacepipejv> help with wine. i uninstalled a program I had running under wine, reinstalled it, now it wont run. It just sits in the taskbar.
<ephemient> macksting: it does give descritive names, does it not?
<macksting> It's all checked except source code, which has a -.
<allenc> pelo: there are a ton of names in the samba channel but no one has typed anything... is there a time of day it is active?
<ephemient> macksting: okay, that's fine, you can hit "close"
<macksting> Sadly, it was like that when I opened it.
<Odd-rationale> |trex|: did you try booting in safe graphics mode?
<macksting> So no quick fix there.
<ephemient> macksting: now go through Applications > Add/Remove Applications
<Klanticus> how do I update a kernel module?
<RequinB4> allenc - if people are idling might as well just leave a msg on
<macksting> Say, would you like a sample of the mess it gave me after I tried to do that apt-get update, but before complaining that I needed to do an apt-get update?
<ephemient> macksting: select "Show: All available applications" and type "restricted" into the search box
<Pelo> allenc, you'll have to find outon your own I'm affraid, i don't go there much
<macksting> Okay, *that* I shoulda noticed!
<allenc> pelo: ok thanks
<macksting> Danke.
<allenc> RequinB4: How do I leave a message?
<inversekinetix> can anyone understanding why resizing a MAME window would cause ubuntu to become totally unresponsive?
<macksting> Wow... I can't help, Inverse, but that sounds really frustrating.
<RequinB4> allenc - well, what has worked for me was to type into the input box and then press enter
<NSM> Anybody familiar with editing  /etc/sysctl.conf and the files in /proc/sys/net?  I think this is where I have my problem.
<macksting> Hey, Eph. I found it. Apply?
<RequinB4> but depending on your IRC client it could be a button that says send :D
<RequinB4> anyone idling will see your message when they come back to the comp
<ephemient> macksting: yes
<peacepipejv> help with wine. i uninstalled a program I had running under wine, reinstalled it, now it wont run. It just sits in the taskbar.
<macksting> So far so good. Still strange it didn't work with the terminal. I'm more comfortable learning command line.
 * macksting kinda grew up on Apple and MS-Dos 6.22.
<wastrel> sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<allenc> RequinB4: oh i thought there was a special way to "leave a message"... ok, thanks
<macksting> Curious. Any idea why the help page didn't have the "install" bit?
<tim-laptop> Im having problems with my Atheros Wi-Fi Driver. Can someone help me fix it?
<wastrel> man pages are good for reference but not generally for tutorial purposes
<ephemient> macksting: I'm not sure.  I thought it used to be in there, but my memory might be faulty
<RequinB4> allenc - yeah forgive th sarcm
<KI4IKL|Laptop> For some reason, my Power Manager isn't working properly on my laptop. It isn't showing the batter bar when it is unplugged, is there a sensor driver or something I need to install.
<RequinB4> sarcasm
<macksting> Well, if it was supposed to say "install," and I copied it verbatim, that might be my problem!
<ephemient> NSM: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt documents those sysctl tunables (but Ubuntu doesn't install linux-sources by default)
<ephemient> NSM: you should be able to find them online though
<tim-laptop> Can someone help me fix my Atheros Wi-Fi?
<NSM> ephemient: thanks.
<ephemient> macksting: System Sources edited your /etc/apt/sources.list (and ran apt-get update after); Add/Remove ran "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<macksting> So I should ignore its complaints?
<poeloq> re
<poeloq> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poeloq> !VoIP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poeloq> !Microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tim-laptop> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<macksting> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tim-laptop> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macksting> Mrrf.
<John_5> how do I change the applications menu icon to the default gnome "foot"?
<tim-laptop> !Networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poeloq> tim-laptop: what about atheros  u want to know?
<tim-laptop> Im having issues with my internet drivers.
<macksting> THANKS!
<tim-laptop> Im fine on a wired connection like right now, but I have noticed that on laptops, Ubuntu doesnt come with Wi-Fi fixes to get online imemediately.
<macksting> Now for a more fascinating question. Anybody here know much about Aleph One? Apparently it needs to be compiled or something.
<Dr_willis> tim-laptop,  totally depends on the specific wireless card in the laptop. sadly.
<wastrel> what's aleph one?
<tim-laptop> It is Atheros I think.
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<macksting> Wastrel: It's an update to a 1993 Macintosh game, a sorta spiritual predecessor to Halo. Actually, its plot is much more involved than Halo's.
<punsad> tim-laptop: is there anything in /proc/net/wireless?  (do cat /proc/net/wireless)
<_dac_> hello
<tim-laptop> tim@tim-laptop:~$ cat /proc/net/wireless
<tim-laptop> Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE
<tim-laptop>  face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22
<tim-laptop> tim@tim-laptop:~$
<macksting> The third Marathon game (the 1993 Mac game in question) was called Marathon Infinity; infinity being Aleph Null, any sequel would have to deal with Aleph numbers such as Aleph One, etc.
<tim-laptop> It returns that.
<macksting> Oh. You weren't really asking, were you.
<JT-04> When I boot my laptop up I get a pop up about how my clock is wrong.  But when I click adjust time it tells me I don't have the permissions to do that and locks up till I restart x.  Is there a way for me to fix this?
<punsad> tim-laptop: yeah... doesn't look like the module is installed
<toresn_> i have a problem fetching mail... can i ask here?
<macksting> Anyway, darn, no shortcut to understanding. In that case, I'll just ask. Apparently I need a compiler. What can you tell me about Ubuntu and compilers?
<macksting> Oh wait. Sorry, I should search the FAQ, shouldn't I.
<punsad> toresn_: is it pop mail?
<toresn_> punsad: yes
<tim-laptop> punsad: So how do I fix it?
<wastrel> macksting: it's in the build-essential package
<Optimus55> is there any way to get AWN to dock on the side instead of the bottom?
<wastrel> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<macksting> build-essential. Got ya.
<punsad> toresn_: what sort of programs are you using?
<punsad> toresn_: fetchmail?
<punsad> tim-laptop: is it builtin wifi?
<Klanticus> how do I update my saa7134 module?
<Cooner750> and Gmod works under Wine
<toresn_> punsad: fetchmail, yes (with mutt)
<tim-laptop> What do you mean?
<T1m0thy> <Cooner750> and Gmod works under Wine <--- It does? :O
<punsad> toresn_: is it gmail?
<macksting> Oh dear, I can't remember the command to get one's hard drive status and I can't think of what kinda keywords to man for.
<tim-laptop> Are you asking if I have to insert an internet card?
<tim-laptop> If so, no.
<toresn_> punsad: yes, sir, are you going for the million? :)
<macksting> Bet I could just right-click something...
<Cooner750> T1m0thy: Yes, I installed HL2 and Gmod in Steam.. works
<punsad> tim-laptop: is it a pcmcia card you are using for wifi? or built-in wifi?
<ephemient> macksting: ?
<T1m0thy> Awesome, Cooner.
<casio1374633> hello ~~
<Cooner750> T1m0thy: Some glitches
<Cooner750> But that's to be expected
<ephemient> macksting: space usage, device properties, SMART, ...?
<macksting> Space usage, mostly.
<ephemient> macksting: df, hdparm, smartctl
<tim-laptop> Im not sure. All I know is that im on an Acer Atim@tim-laptop:~$ cat /proc/net/wireless
<tim-laptop> Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE
<tim-laptop>  face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22
<tim-laptop> tim@tim-laptop:~$
<tim-laptop> spire 4315
<tim-laptop> Oops.
<punsad> toresn_: I know setting it up was a pain.  had to set some TLS something or other.  I remmeber following instructions I found on google and they more/less worked
<tim-laptop> Acer Aspire 4315
<Cooner750> t1m0thy: It helps to have the Linux drivers for your graphic card installed
<macksting> If the main partition fills, Ubuntu won't boot. I found that out the hard way. Had to rescue using a lot of sudo stuff through the boot CD.
<Cooner750> Ubuntu enabled my GeForce 7600GS automatically
<punsad> tim-laptop: is there a *card* plugged into your laptop or not?
<toresn_> punsad: i used the instructions from this site: http://people.aapt.net.au/~adjlstrong/mutt.html
<macksting> Oooh. Thanks, Eph.
<tim-laptop> No.
<ephemient> macksting: that's odd, usually ext2/3 reserves 1% of the disk for root-use only, so that unprivledged users can't completely fill the disk
<tim-laptop> Only a LAN Cable.
<Optimus55> i'm looking for a good dock to replace AWN that can go on the right side of the screen, any suggestions?
<ephemient> macksting: I wonder if we turned that off?  or maybe it was a process running as root that filled up the disk.
<thursday> I still can't figure it out.
<n08l3J> hello ubuntu group,
<toresn_> punsad: sending mail works great, but not quite fetching it
<Ryan_was_here> Anyone have any experience with acidrip?
<n08l3J> I can not change the appearance in the system > prefernces anymore
<punsad> tim-laptop: do I understand that you are trying to get wireless working?
<thursday> Plus my disc got all scratched
<_dac_> #kubuntu
<n08l3J> what can i do to recover those settings back ?
<tim-laptop> Yes.
<macksting> Eph: I dunno. Any idea what we'd turn on? Or why I have to do everything as sudo in what was apparently set up to be an admin account?
<Ryan_was_here> tim-laptop: whats your problem?
<ephemient> n08l3J: did gnome-settings-daemon crash?
<n08l3J> the last thing i remember was the installation of the gtweakUT
<punsad> Ryan_was_here: his module for his wifi isn't loaded correctly.  nothing even showing in /proc/net/wireless
<n08l3J> it just sits there doing nothing
<peacepipejv> i uninstalled a program I had running under wine, reinstalled it, now it wont run. It just sits in the taskbar.
<n08l3J> having that loading glass thing kept moving, but i can't click on any of the button except the close
<tim-laptop> Well, I cannot connect to the internet using wireless. It works fine on Vista.
<wastrel> the admin account is what lets you run sudo :]  non admin can't do that even
<Ryan_was_here> punsad: He load it with ndiswrapper?
<JT-04> can anyone tell me how to disable ubuntu from checking if my clock is right or not on boot?
<macksting> That makes a certain sense.
<punsad> tim-laptop: can you answer Ryan_was_here's question?
<n08l3J> ephemient: are you getting my problem
<tim-laptop> I did.
<Ryan_was_here> tim-laptop:  my second question :p
<n08l3J> its  kinda hard to explain
<tim-laptop> Repeat it please?
<tim-laptop> :P
<n08l3J> :)
<punsad> toresn_: I think I followed these instructions: http://www.linux.com/articles/48771
<poeloq> ubotu: !Atheros is is a developer of semiconductors for wireless communications commonly found in laptops. Atheros WiFi chips can be used in Ubuntu using the restricted drivers manager.
<Ryan_was_here> Did you load your driver for the wireless card with ndiswrapper?
<macksting> Darn. No manual entry for build-essential.
<tim-laptop> Im not sute.
<punsad> tim-laptop: did you load ndiswrapper?
<tim-laptop> sure*
<punsad> tim-laptop: that means you didn't
<macksting> Is there a quick rundown on what I need to know when compiling using that?
<casio1374633> hi , everyone , i' m looking for some documents which view by vim , like vim help . can you give me some help ?
<Ryan_was_here> what version did you use for the driver?
<ephemient> n08l3J: I have no idea what gtweakUT is or what it does
<tim-laptop> Me? And which driver? My Atheros?
<RequinB4> what is the advantage of using vi over nano or gedit
<punsad> tim-laptop: did you *ever* have wifi working with this current linux install on that laptop?
<tim-laptop> No.
<wastrel> casio1374633: vimtutor
<Ryan_was_here> tim-laptop:  are you new to linux?
<ephemient> casio1374633: once you open vim, ":h" will bring you to its help pages
<tim-laptop> Yessir.
<Ryan_was_here> tim-laptop: ok, well what is the model number of your card?
<n08l3J> ephemient: I was reading one of the custimization guide and it prompted me to install gtweakui
<ephemient> casio1374633: also, like wastrel says, vimtutor is a good introduction to vim
<tim-laptop> Im not sure.
<Dr_willis> RequinB4,  there may come a time - whenyou have to use a rescue cd. and vi will be the only editor you can use. :)
<punsad> RequinB4: less screwing around with mouse compared to gedit.  it's really good for editing config files.. lets you get in and out real quick
<n08l3J> seems like it screwed up something in the UI settings
<Ryan_was_here> tim-laptop: join #linuxreality
<casio1374633> sorry, maybe i says wrong about i mean
<Dr_willis> RequinB4,  once ya learn vi.. you know somtghing ya can put on your resume! :p
<Ryan_was_here> punsad: join #linuxreality
<Ryan_was_here> its more quiet in there :p easier for me to talk
<r00tintheb0x> mmmmmmmmmm vi
<Ryan_was_here> not so cluttered
<r00tintheb0x> vi rocks
<poeloq> Is it possible to use my Ubuntu laptop as a router? The laptop is connected via WiFi to the Internet and I want to connect my voipphone to the RJ45 and send over the WiFi. Possible?
<casio1374633> i know :help . and i have an old computer
<punsad> Dr_willis: I wouldn't go that far
<casio1374633> only can read documents in vim
<RequinB4> lol
<Dr_willis> note that the default ubuntu installs tiny-vi, you proberly should install the full vi :) for your vi-goodness needs.
<LtEmerpo1> hey guys...
<casio1374633> but lots of book are pdf
<Ryan_was_here> punsad: you want to join to help?
<RequinB4> apt-get moo is still my favorite
<LtEmerpo1> need massive help
<n08l3J> hey LTEmerpol
<RequinB4> whats up LtEmerpol?
<Dr_willis> RequinB4,  dont for get 'cowsay'
<wastrel> macksting: build-essential provides compiler and other utilities needed but normally each individual app will provide build instructions (README or INSTALL file)
<NSM> RequinB4: Also, with ksh you can 'set -o vi' and have command line editing too.
<punsad> Ryan_was_here: sure ... sounds like he never had it working
<casio1374633> i want download some documents which can read by vim
<casio1374633> and it is read like read vim help
<punsad> tim-laptop: did you say you never goit it working?
<Ryan_was_here> yeah he never got it working
<Dr_willis> vimtutor is a very well done totoral program for vi :)
<LtEmerpo1> ok
<LtEmerpo1> well
<Ryan_was_here> join #linuxreality to pitch in there. its seriously cluttered here lol
<macksting> Wastrel: Gotcha. I'll look for files with those names.
<r00tintheb0x> casio1374633 VIM can read anything plaintext
<LtEmerpo1> i want compiz to work on 1280x1024.....
<tim-laptop> No, I didnt.
<punsad> Ryan_was_here: I was going to ask if it worked for him with a live cd.
<punsad> tim-laptop: do you still have the vista partition on the laptop?
<LtEmerpo1> well first i cant even get there because my screen resolution wont goto 1280x1024
<LtEmerpo1> i dont understand why
<ephemient> macksting: if you wish to compile a program which is already packaged in Ubuntu, use "sudo apt-get build-dep [package]" to install the dependencies needed to compile that package, and "apt-get source [package]" to download and unpack its source to the current directory
<iMac> where can download the dock for ubuntu??
<punsad> tim-laptop: you are going to need the windows drivers to get it to work
<macksting> Packaged in Ubuntu. What exactly does that mean, if you don't mind my asking?
<macksting> So's I know if what I'm talking about is, in fact, packaged in Ubuntu.
<tim-laptop> I have the SYS file on my desktop.
<LtEmerpo1> this is what my xconf says... pastebin.org/9270
<Pelo> LtEmerpo1,  could you get yoru screen to go to 1280x1024 without conpiz running ?
<casio1374633> okay, i study latex , and my latex reading book is pdf , i want some books can be read by vim, where can i download it
<punsad> tim-laptop: is this a dual boot system?
<Ryan_was_here> punsad: Join #linuxreality, we can both give him instructions there, cause if you tell him to do something over here, and I tell him to do something over there it will clash :P
<ephemient> macksting: if the package is on one of the sources listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tim-laptop> punsad: Yes, and please join #linuxreality
<LtEmerpo1> yes... i did earlier in the day
<RequinB4> casio - you want a .txt book?
<_dac_> how does one go from one channel to another ?
<LtEmerpo1> no i unchecked it once and now its back to the way it was..
<casio1374633> yes ...!
<wastrel> casio1374633: you want plaintext ebooks?
<casio1374633> right !
<ephemient> _dac_: what IRC client are you using?
<RequinB4> cascio http://www.eldritchpress.org/nh/sl.txt
<macksting> Yeah, I'm afraid it ain't there. Would that it were.
<casio1374633> because my computer is too old
<wastrel> /usr/share/doc/  has a lot of documentation
<MdL054> Hey guys I got an issue... It happens when i boot off the 7.10 cd and try to run/install... I wrote everything out here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/18651
<xristian> how can i convert avi to mpg .. any idea ?
<Pelo> LtEmerpo1, it is not impossible that using compiz is requireing more resources and that your card can't handle that rez under that load, didyou ask about it in #compiz-fusion ?
<angel__> hi!
<MdL054> the people in the forums haven't been able to help me
<casio1374633> PII  233Mhz
<angel__> hi!
<_dac_> do you mean Ubuntu or xchat
<casio1374633> thanks ~~
<RequinB4> hi angel__
<LtEmerpo1> yeah they said come here
<ephemient> _dac_: if you are using x-chat, you should be able to join multiple channels and click on their tabs to switch between them
<Pelo> LtEmerpo1, lovely,  ps , don't post half links, post the whole thing
<macksting> Hmm. A file says "INSTALL.Unix." Linux is Unix-related, right? So is that my file?
<xristian> any video fan here ? i need to convert avi to mpg .. any idea ?
<marcel> how can I create a user?
<Pelo> xristian, avidemux
<MdL054> xristian use virtualdub through wine
<tritium> marcel: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<MdL054> or avidemux
<ephemient> marcel: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<_dac_> okay, when I type/join #kubuntu, nothing happens
<LtEmerpo1> http://www.pastebin.org/9270
<wastrel> casio1374633: you could try pdftotext on your .pdf document
<xristian> i got avidemux,, can u tell the whole route ?
<LtEmerpo1> so am i screwed?
<Pelo> LtEmerpo1, got xgl installed
<LtEmerpo1> do i?
<MdL054> xristian - http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<LtEmerpo1> i dont know
<Pelo> LtEmerpo1, what is your video card ?
<xristian> i am lost in avidemux,, no idea where to go. can u help
<LtEmerpo1> 9600xt ati
<RequinB4> xgl is pretty system intensive
<ephemient> LtEmerpo1: your video card is currently being driven by the "vesa" driver
<Pelo> xristian,  on the left side change copy to sometingelse
<ephemient> LtEmerpo1: vesa has *NO* 3D acceleration
<LtEmerpo1> so? whats that mean?
<LtEmerpo1> so im screwed..
<MdL054> no
<marcel> using command line?
<ephemient> LtEmerpo1: oh wait, I can't read
<ephemient> LtEmerpo1: looks like you do have fglrx in your config too
<MdL054> you need to change to fglrx
<Pelo> LtEmerpo1,  you got the vesa driver right now, that ' s a fall back during the install,  you need to get eitehr the restriected driver or the binary for vista
<ephemient> LtEmerpo1: I can't tell which one is loaded though
<Pelo> the binary for ati
<LtEmerpo1> im confused..
<ephemient> LtEmerpo1: even if you had fglrx working, the stable version packaged in Ubuntu does not run Compiz
<Pelo> LtEmerpo1,   goto  menu > system > admin > restrected drivers
<ephemient> LtEmerpo1: fglrx is the binary video driver from AMD for AMD/ATi video cards
<MdL054> so I take it no one has any solutions for my issue?
<xristian> im following u , what else .. Pelo
<markybob> anyone in here having problems with deluge 0.5.7rc1 with invalid handle error and not starting?
<ephemient> LtEmerpo1: it has never run Compiz until very recently -- and that version is not packaged in Ubuntu stable
<LtEmerpo1> ephemient i already have it clicked on.. it says its in use
<matthew_> help!  I don't have any Window Border!!!  how do I get it back!?
<casio1374633> wastrel: if i trans it from pdf to text , so can i  read it by vim as read it like by pdf ?
<Pelo> xristian, that's pretty much it, once you have selected the new format, (if hat is all youw ant to do ) , save as
 * macksting will assume so for the moment and just try it.
<ephemient> LtEmerpo1: if you want fancy effects, Compiz on top of Xgl on top of fglrx works
<xristian> ok i ll try just the way u told me. and be back
<xristian> thx
<ephemient> matthew_: are you using compiz?
<casio1374633> wastrel: PS:as well as ~~
<wastrel> casio1374633: assuming the conversion works
<ephemient> matthew_: (desktop effects)
<LtEmerpo1> okay so how do i do that ephemient?
<wers> what's yakuake's gtk counterpart? :D
<ephemient> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<matthew_> ephemient:  No, I used to be, but I uninstalled it.  Now when I start my computer I don't have window borders.  But if I can go to the command line and type "metacity" it comes back sometimes.
<willytell> has anyone experienced with Certification Authority, PGP, etc.?
<MdL054> "ata1.01: Exception eMask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 Action 0x0 Frozen"
<MdL054> does anyone know
<MdL054> what that means
<MdL054> happens during boot off cd
<LtEmerpo1> and remember.. i want my resolution to be 1280x1024 can that be done?
<MdL054> when i try to install 7.10
<casio1374633> wastrel: i tried it before by using software "fbgs " . but it doesn't work well
<ephemient> matthew_: what version of Ubuntu did you do this on?
<wastrel> it depends on the pdf
<paragonc> i just installed 7.10 and i'm having trouble getting my RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI  to work
<paragonc> it can see my network
<paragonc> but it can't connect
<marcel> how do I add user using the command line?
<matthew_> ephemient:  gutsy
<macksting> Um... Okay. How do I tell if I already have SDL stuff installed?
<casio1374633> not only need spend lots of time .but also can not read well
<markybob> marcel sudo adduser
<paragonc> the network doesn't use WPA
<wers> how do I cd up one directory? :D
<MdL054> cd /
<ephemient> matthew_: odd... gutsy installs compiz by default, only starts it on capable video cards, and automatically falls back to metacity...
<ephemient> wers: cd ..
<Pelo> LtEmerpo1, short answer yes,  lonag anser Id ont, knwo how I'm not familiar enough with the ati restricted driver
<ephemient> wers: ".." is "parent directory", "/" is "root directory"
 * macksting tried a few obvious ideas, but didn't find much useful.
<wers> thanks ephemient  :D
<Pelo> LtEmerpo1, www.ubuntuforums.org  www.google.com
<MdL054> ephemient is right
<MdL054> i was wrong
 * macksting 's just a bucket of questions today...
<casio1374633> wastrel: do plain-text book download free ? i mean by charge ~~
<MdL054> i misread what you said
<WHATTHEHELL> the old cd.. for dos
<INTU> why can't i unmount my Windows partition??
<ADemiG0D> i have to reinstall grub..
<INTU> :( i can't unmount it from GPARTED
<Pelo> !who | EVERYONE
<ubotu> EVERYONE: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<matthew_> ephemient: i used to use it, but didn't like it so I uninstalled it.
<ADemiG0D> how do i know what my root (hd x,x) should be?
<WHATTHEHELL> !who | ME
<ubotu> ME: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rbil> INTU: unmount from desktop if there's an icon there for that drive
<wers> what's the best gtk yakuake-like app? :D
<ephemient> matthew_: hmm.  so the problem is that Gnome is set to load compiz by default
<MdL054> ademi = fdisk -ls
<MdL054> ademi - its usually hd0,1
<Pelo> ADemiG0D,  in grub , hdA,B means  A hdd, B partiton, the numbering starts with 0 ,  so sda3 would be hd0,2
<systest> can anyone point me to a doc on disabling avahi?
<INTU> there is, and i tried, but it wont work: there is a message "unmount: /media/sda1 mount disagrees with the fstab"
<matthew_> ephemient:  compiz isn't even installed.  so how do I get gnome not to load compiz by default.
<INTU> i don't know what that error means
<WuGutsyClan> hey where can I find the library containing ixmlRelaxParser?
<Pelo> wers, what doews yakuake do ?
<wers> Pelo, it
<wers> s
<wers> kde's terminal that hides on top of the screen
<Pelo> INTU, what are you trying to do and why are you trying to unmount your root partition ?
<INTU> pelo: i want to format it so i can reinstall windows
<INTU> oh that's my root partition?
<rbil> !pastebin | INTU  ... paste your /etc/fstab there
<ubotu> INTU  ... paste your /etc/fstab there: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<willytell> !gnuPG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnupg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<INTU> !pastebin
<Pelo> wers, don'T know of one in gtk, I think you can get one as a screenlet or as a gdesklet but not much more
<wers> http://yakuake.uv.ro/
<wers> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakuake
<Pelo> wers,  you can probably use yakukage or what ever in gnome, try and install it , see wht happens
<WuGutsyClan> hey where can I find the library containing ixmlRelaxParser?
<xristian> Pelo, Im back. all what it did at the time i saved the file as mpg or vcd is create a short c file . any idea what happened ?
<INTU> what was that?
<INTU> what do i paste?
<INTU> what's an fstab?
<wers> ok.. it's just that, I want to use a gtk app, Pelo
<rbil> INTU: paste the contents of /etc/fstab file there
<Pelo> INTU,  I'm not garantiing it' your root partition but thereis a good hange
<fitrie> madiun
<ephemient> wers: tilda?
<wers> oooh
<wers> right, ephemient
<wers> thanks :D
<casio1374633> hi , does anybody knows where i can download plain-text ebooks by free ?
 * macksting hangs out and waits.
<Pelo> wers,  try this,   searchfor yaku... in synaptic,  check out the description,  pick out the right keywords and do a search on those
<wers> the best thing to do is to wikipedia. haha.. it's all there :D
<Pelo> casio1374633, google
<INTU> why can't i format my root partitioN?
<WuGutsyClan> hey where can I find the library containing ixmlRelaxParser?
<rbil> INTU: after you paste there, you'll go to a new url, paste that url here and others can look at what's in your fstab file
<Pelo> macksting,  what is your issue ?
<INTU> how do i look at my fstab file?
<casio1374633> Pelo: i google ~~~but lots of need charge
<Pelo> INTU, cause you are using it
<MasterShrek> cat /etc/fstab
<macksting> Pelo: I asked how I can tell whether or not I've got the SDL libraries, or whatever.
<INTU> but i'm in ubuntu now, not windows partition
<rbil> INTU: gedit /etc/fstab
<Pelo> INTU, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<WuGutsyClan> please
<WuGutsyClan> someone must know
<ephemient> macksting: "apt-cache search libsdl dev" comes up with several packages; if you are compiling something that uses Ubuntu, you want at least libsdl1.2-dev, and possibly a few more
<rbil> Pelo: why have him sudo? that's dangerous for a newbie
<Pelo> macksting, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager , search for sdl
<NSM> casio1375633: gutenberg.org has many.
<r00tintheb0x> WHY do i have to be so elite?!
<macksting> So sudo apt-get install that?
<casio1374633> thank you ~~
<Pelo> rbil, force fo habit
<WuGutsyClan> please
<rbil> Pelo: he just needs to look at it
<MasterShrek> rbil, why even gedit if he just wants to look at it?
<ephemient> macksting: yes
<macksting> And I suppose the worst case scenario is it'll tell me it has it. :)
<MasterShrek> =P
<INTU> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45747/
<WuGutsyClan> ?
<Pelo> macksting,  pretty much ,  you might want to install  the related -dev packages if any are available
<macksting> Relateds?
<Pelo> WuGutsyClan, what ?
<mssever> WuGutsyClan: Saying "Please, someone must know" doesn't help those of us who've just joined or simply weren't watching. Please restate your question.
<WuGutsyClan> hey where can I find the library containing ixmlRelaxParser?
 * macksting thinks his install attempt might be pinging out. Either that, or it's ****ing youge.
<Pelo> macksting, you'll similarly named packages with a -dev at the end
<WuGutsyClan> srry I cut and pasted my question 4 times before this
<ephemient> matthew_: gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current /usr/bin/metacity -t string
<macksting> So I should apt-cache search libsdl dev?
<ephemient> matthew_: sorry, it took me a while to look it up
<rbil> INTU: in a terminal, unmount that partition by doing .... sudo umount -a /media/sda1
<Pelo> WuGutsyClan, synaptic,  do a search form ixml
<ephemient> macksting: either that, or use Synaptic's search
<macksting> Or synaptic package etc?
<macksting> Ah, okay.
<mssever> WuGutsyClan: What kind of file is that?
<spoilt99> CAN YOU UPDATE TO UBUNTU 7.10 WITH THE CD???
<Pelo> spoilt99,  we can read smallcase
<diafic> Time for bed. zzz
<INTU> rbil will it damage my unbuntu partition to unmount my root partition?
<Pelo> !upgrade | spoilt99
<WuGutsyClan> I am ./configuring ushare and it gives me this error: hey where can I find the library containing ixmlRelaxParser?
<ubotu> spoilt99: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mssever> spoilt99: With the alternate CD, yes; with the desktop CD, no
<macksting> Ah, it can't run while apt-get is doing its thing.
<ephemient> macksting: both "apt-get install" and Synaptic will show you "recommended" and "suggested" packages too
<RequinB4> spoilt99 stop shoting
<macksting> Oh! didn't know that.
<rbil> INTU: once unmounted you should be able to use gparted to do what u want with that partition
<WuGutsyClan> srry wrong clipboard item
<macksting> Danke.
<WuGutsyClan> checking for library containing ixmlRelaxParser... no
<spoilt99> How do u download it???
<Pelo> WuGutsyClan, do a search in synaptic,  search for ixml ,  also install any related -dev package
<phoenix_> hey
<spoilt99> phoenix_ hey
<spoilt99> :)
<Pelo> spoilt99,  get the dvd or the alternate cd from www.ubuntu.com
<phoenix_> I need an op;)
<rbil> INTU: your root is at /dev/sda2 according to your fstab
<spoilt99> got it
<phoenix_> or someone with the source for ubotu:)
<WuGutsyClan> Pelo: the only thing synaptic got me was a perl thing, I do not *beleive I need that, I may be wrong, and what XML related -dev package will give me that thing
<spoilt99> cause my synaptic package manager wont update to 7.10
<Pelo> !ubotu > phoenix_ check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<phoenix_> Everywhere I look online for ubotu is dead.  Does anyone happen to have the source code or know where I can find it?
<spoilt99> Pelo
<matthew_> ephemient:  thanks a bunch
<mssever> WuGutsyClan: What language is this thing written in?
<threefcata_> problem after installing gutsy gibbon!!
<Eyekon> looking for someone that could help me with a problem i am having with WoW running under Ubuntu ..
<spoilt99> ok
<WuGutsyClan> Ushare..  I beleive C.. http://ushare.geexbox.org/
<macksting> Oh dear. Eph, I sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev'd and all I've got for it is a couple of timeouts.
<linxeh> WuGutsyClan: google suggests libupnp
<phreakshow> video dies during liveCD run of ubuntu 7.1
<rbil> INTU: maybe u should backup and tell us what it is you're trying to accomplish :-) maybe gparted isn't the tool to use
<phreakshow> anyone know why?
<Pelo> spoilt99,  what version are you on right now ?
<ephemient> phreakshow: http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots/
<Eyekon> I do have it working with Wine.. i can get into WoW .. problem im experiencing is with my addons not working properly
<macksting> It doesn't seem interested in trying to find another source.
<WuGutsyClan> I will try that, I have libupnp-dev
<WuGutsyClan> I will try the other libupnp packages
<phreakshow> ahh so this isn't a help chan, it's a bot chan?
<phoenix_> haha
<spoilt99> 7.04 i am
<threefcata_> fresh install 7.10 trackpoint doesn't work, anyone knows why?
<phoenix_> whoa, that db is nuts
<Pelo> phreakshow, we have the bot to give links on common problems
<phoenix_> but my database for my bot is no where ready for that format..
<phoenix_> who runs the bot?
<mssever> WuGutsyClan: If you can't find it in Synaptic, try googling it. You might be able to discover the package name that way. It's also possible that that library isn't in Ubuntu and you'll have to compile it yourself
<spoilt99> it worked on the other pc
<WuGutsyClan> yes I googled allot msserver, no luck
<Pelo> spoilt99,  did you read the links for upgrading ubotu gave you ?
<mssever> phoenix_: I believe that Seveas runs it
<WuGutsyClan> I will try compiling libupnp
<phreakshow> i have ati radeon x1300 pci-e vid card...video dies during liveCD boot ver 7.10
<phoenix_> hmm
<Pelo> phreakshow,  you need the alternate instal cd to install with a ati card
<phreakshow> amd athalon 64 processor, 1.5gb ram, etc.
<Loaxes> I have a USB-dongle mouse
<Loaxes> any way to get that working?
<thjc> Hi all, is there a way of disabling the built in extensions for ubuntus xserver (gutsy, amd64) I dont seem to be able to disable composite and would like to to debug some video issues
<phreakshow> Pelo?  I do?
<phreakshow> why?
<phoenix_> k, well, I can't find the source for the life of me, pretty much any link to the source is down..
<mssever> WuGutsyClan: And the program's docs don't mention the name of the required library?
<lakin> Can I use dd to write a .iso file directly to a partition?
<Pelo> phreakshow, cause ati doesnt, provide F0ss drivers
<threefcata_> fresh install 7.10 trackpoint doesn't scroll, i tried editing xorg.conf as said online but no luck, anyone knows why?
<WuGutsyClan> libupnp, but I have that
<macksting> Revise: Not super-urgent, but I'd prefer to figure out what's wrong with this before I have to leave for my movie lest I forget where I left off. I'm trying to get SDL components and apt-get's failing to connect to the server or whatever it is. I don't know how to cancel.
<macksting> Or if I shou.d.
<spoilt99> no
<spoilt99> what is UBOTU?????
<Eyekon> i realize there is quite a few people in here and alot of "threads" going on all at once.. if you are familiar with running WoW on ubuntu, i could use some help getting my Addons working.. i have WoW working, just my addons arent working properly...  please send me a /msg
<phreakshow> maybe i should take this as a sign and stick to windows lol...ah well i'll try the alt cd..ty pelo
<ephemient> macksting: you can Ctrl-C to stop
<Pelo> phreakshow,   the alternate isntall cd will install a vesa drivere that will allow you a gui when you boot after that you can install restricteddriver for your ati card or the binary
<macksting> Okay. So *now* I'll try Synaptic.
<macksting> Danke.
<Pelo> spoilt99,  ubotu is a bot, we use it to give ppl links
<Pelo> !upgrade | spoilt99
<ubotu> spoilt99: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mssever> WuGutsyClan: So the file you're looking for is part of libupnp, but for some reason configure can't find it?
<Pelo> spoilt99, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<WuGutsyClan> I will try compiling libupnp myself
<threefcata_> fresh install 7.10 trackpoint doesn't scroll, i tried editing xorg.conf as said online but no luck, anyone knows why?
<fsufitch> hey guys i got a problem
<RequinB4> Pelo either get a new keyboard or say "do not" >.>
<macksting> Darn. Synaptic's come up short so far.
<fsufitch> just 30 mins ago all my X died for no apparent reason
<Pelo> RequinB4,  or you can learn to live with it
<fsufitch> and it started complaining about libexpat.so.0 missing
<RequinB4> Heh, just a little sarcasm
<RequinB4> cool down
<INTU> Rbil: i have a dual boot... i need to reinstall windows on my NTFS partion
<ephemient> WuGutsyClan: libupnp 1.4.3 is packaged in Gutsy as libupnp2 and libupnp-dev; do you need to compile it?
<mssever> !oneline | fsufitch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mssever> !enter | fsufitch
<ubotu> fsufitch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phoenix_> friiiig
<INTU> rbil, this is why i need to format my ntfs, to reinstall windows
<rbil> INTU: that is a job since windows will overwrite your mbr
 * macksting shrugs.
<WuGutsyClan> I am now compiling libup 1.6.1
<fsufitch> ok thx
<macksting> No better time to leave off and come back to it later.
<WuGutsyClan> and i have 7.04 Ubuntu Server :(
<INTU> ?! why?? how do i avoid that?
<macksting> Thanks for the brief tour, I'll try to retain it all!
<Pelo> macksting, g'night
<rbil> INTU: you don't need to format ntfs for the windows partition, as an install of xp will do that automatically
<WuGutsyClan> I got libupnp-dev ephemient
<macksting> Yeah, might be back later. Thanks again.
<rbil> INTU: but you'll lose your mbr.
<dwxreaper> ubuntu: are you better than windows
<EdwardXP> I need 2,000 dollars for computer upgrades..
<ephemient> INTU: Windows install *always* overwrites the MBR
<EdwardXP> please donate to me lol
<ephemient> INTU: unfortunately, there is no way around it
<INTU> mbr = ??
<phoenix_> hmmm
<ephemient> INTU: master boot record
<INTU> i see
<rbil> join me here and I'll give u direct help ... do a /join #rbiltalk and we'll open our own channel
<mssever> WuGutsyClan: ephemient?
<INTU> :(
<casio1374633> hi everybody ... thank you all ~~i need to offline now ...thanks .wastrel pelo. NSM~~~
<spoilt99> there is no button in my update manager to 7.10
<WuGutsyClan> ephemient ** srry
<ephemient> INTU: thus after installing Windows, you will be unable to boot Linux until you fix grub or lilo
<WuGutsyClan> lol msserver
<INTU> dang
<casio1374633> bye~~
<phoenix_> !seen Seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen seveas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EdwardXP> Ubuntu bots, and help desk... >> do you know a interactive client where both users connected via ip to ip can doodle voice chat, and send pictures?
<rbil> INTU: just type in /join #rbiltalk
<phoenix_> umm
<threefcata_> fresh install 7.10 trackpoint doesn't scroll, i tried editing xorg.conf as said online but no luck, anyone knows why?
<phoenix_> riiiight
<INTU> i am sad... so should i just format the whole harddrive?
<WuGutsyClan> yup compiling libupnp 1.6.1 myself worked for the ./configure part !! thnx!
<mssever> WuGutsyClan: I don't know what you mean by ephemient; is that a package name?
<xwinders> EdwardXP: here's 17 cents to your cause
<mssever> WuGutsyClan: OK, good
<Pelo> EdwardXP, any irc clent can do that using DCC
<rbil> INTU: i can walk u through if u want ... just come on over to this other channel
<phoenix_> man, this code is HARD to get
<phoenix_> haha
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im wondering if someone could help me... im trying to install ubuntu on a desktop, but i toss in the live CD and i select install and it just freezes
<EdwardXP> xwinders, the shipping is 1899.00 USD lol
<xwinders> lol j/p
<EdwardXP> really pelo?
<ephemient> mssever: WuGutsyClan typed my name
 * mssever blushes
<EdwardXP> which Irc client do you reconmend?
<Pelo> ephemient,  apparently your nick is also the name of an app
<ephemient> Pelo: wow :)
<WuGutsyClan> ya before
<Pelo> EdwardXP, xchat is nice
<WuGutsyClan> I got it working now! thanks!
<WuGutsyClan> wait is anyone here familiar with uShare... I cannot get it to play my .avi videos!
<spoilt99>  i cant upgrade to 7.10 in my update manager!!!
<fsufitch> so... on one line: all my X server crashed about 1/2 hr ago; whenever i tried starting an xterm it complained about libexpat.so.0 not existing; the way i noticed something was wrong is i tried to restart my pidgin and it was just printing "Core Dump (0)"; now i rebooted my computer, and no X server will start up; i only have my 6 ttys available; thank goodness for irssi. can anybody help?
<ephemient> EdwardXP: xchat-gnome is nice for a GUI client, and irssi is nice for a console client
<EdwardXP> i know but i need a interactive client
<phoenix_> Does anyone know what's the best time to see Seveas online at?
<phoenix_> or know how I can get ahold of him?
<ADemiG0d> i cant reinstall grub
<mssever> fsufitch: Anything interesting in ~/.xsession-errors?
<Pelo> fsufitch, try reconfigureing xserver ?
<ADemiG0d> i get error 21 every time
<EdwardXP> too doodle and live voice chat
<fsufitch> mssever: let me check
<ephemient> fsufitch: maybe "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libexpat1"
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, what partiton is ubuntu on ? the devtree ?
<fsufitch> ephemient, Pelo, i'll try mssever's xsession errors first
<ADemiG0d> its on /dev/sda1
<dahitokiri> is there a version of ubuntu that's more "bleeding edge" than the standard?
<ephemient> dahitokiri: see #ubuntu+1
<mssever> dahitokiri: Hardy
<linux88> Ok, so i have an external harddrive, and i am trying to delete the contents, but it doesnt let me and it wont let me unmount it
<dahitokiri> where can i get that?
<ephemient> dahitokiri: no CD yet.  you can upgrade to it from an existing install
<mssever> dahitokiri: /join #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, that would be  hd0,0,  when you get to the grub menu,  select the ubuntu entry in the list and hit e for edit,  then select the root line and hit e for edit,  change the hd... for hd0,0, then hit enter and b for boot
<ephemient> linux88: you should be able to right-click it on the desktop or Nautilus's sidebar and select "unmount"
<Pelo> ADemiG0d,  adter that if you boot correctly go and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make the change permanent
<mssever> linux88: Why won't it let you unmount? Is it busy?
<fsufitch> mssever: should i try looking at the bottom or top of the error log?
<ADemiG0d> i cant get into the grub menu w/o having an external HD attatched
<frost0> when i replaced my toolbar on the bottom...i can no longer maximize minimized windows because they just disappear...no bar on the bottom....any ideas guys?
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, is ubunutu installed on an external hdd ?
<linux88> ephemient i did that. mssever i dont know, it says something is being used. but nothing is
<mssever> fsufitch: dunno where th error would be. More likely to be at the bottom
<ADemiG0d> (i installed ubuntu on an external Now i get grub error 21 when booting from internal with no external attatched
<mwilliam13> how do you get rid of the "zoom follow mouse" if you inadvertantly press "super" + "r"?
<ADemiG0d> yeah its installed on the external
<mssever> linux88: Well, that's why you can't unmount
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, here is why ,  grub is in two parts
<ADemiG0d> ok
<fsufitch> at the bottom it's just a series of QPainter errors, some about a begin() failing and some about an end() failing because the begin() failed
<linux88> mssever nm  jsut rebooted it and now i can delete
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, stage one on the boot hdd, stage 2 on the hdd with ubuntu on it,  stage one refers to the menu.lst on stage to to get you the boot menu
<frost0> Pelo, when i replaced my toolbar on the bottom...i can no longer maximize minimized windows because they just disappear...no bar on the bottom....any ideas
<mssever> linux88: For future reference, fuser will tell you what's using your partition
<ephemient> linux88: or lsof
<ADemiG0d> this is obviously bad, what do i need to fix it so i can boot from the internal hdd w/o an external?
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, you need to dl the supergrub cd to change the mbr on your internal boot hdd back to the original windows mbr,  and then you can install a statge 1 on the external hdd, and boot from it when you nee dto start ubuntu
<masmota> anyone got svideo out working?  i see the computer "booting up" on the tv, but when X kicks in, the television "flashes" but stays blank.
<fsufitch> mssever: any idea about the QPainter errors?
<ephemient> masmota: what happens after running "xrandr --auto" ?
<linux88> mssever ephemient ok thanks
<Pelo> frost0, right cilck on an empty space on the bottom panel, select add to pannel, and instll windows list
<mwilliam13>  
<mssever> fsufitch: Not a clue
<mwilliam13> how do you get rid of the "zoom follow mouse" if you inadvertantly press "super" + "r"?
<masmota> ephemient:  dunno, gimme like 2 mins and i'll tell ya :)
<ephemient> mwilliam13: Super+1
<ADemiG0d> holy hell, Pelo, is there a site with instructions on that?
<mwilliam13> i love you...  thank you!
<ADemiG0d> I never had windows installed in the first place
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, ubotu will give you a bunch of links,  last link, toward the bottom of the page
<Pelo> !grub | ADemiG0d
<ubotu> ADemiG0d: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fsufitch> mssever: that's bad; i'll try the reconfigure stuff now
<frost0> Pelo, thank you very much
<masmota> ephemient:  it didnt produce any output
<masmota> ephemient:  and no effect
<mssever> fsufitch: have you tried typing startx from a console?
<mssever> fsufitch: never mind, reconfiguring is a better option
<linux88> how do i list my hard drives?
<Inverse> grrrr, why does grub break and reset my bios if it gets interrupted during boot
<linux88> so i can mount
<poseidon> I'm trying to write an image file to a cd, how am I supposed to mount the cd though?
<aubrey> what software can i use to add music to my zune?
<ephemient> linux88: cat /proc/partitions
<poseidon> a cd image file .iso
<mssever> linux88: liik in /dev/disk
<spoilt99> i cant upgrade to 7.10 in my update manager!!!
<spoilt99> i dont know why
<ephemient> poseidon: you can't mount the blank CD you're burning to
<linux88> ephemient can i get more info with that command
<aubrey> can somebody help me as to what software i should use for my zune? mp3, and video player?
<poseidon> ephemient, what am I supposed to do?
<ephemient> spoilt99: try "gksu 'update-manager -d'" ?
<Rian-Davide> is there any customized ubuntu distros like ubuntu mint that can support a broadcom wireless modem right off of th live cd and one that also has a bit torrent client?
<hockeyfan5000> aubrey if someone knows the answer, they will get to you
<Pelo> aubrey,  if your zune mounts as a usb flash drive just drag drop to it
<fsufitch> mssever: returns a few lines saying: "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start."
<ephemient> poseidon: Gnome should have asked you if you wanted to burn a CD when you inserted the empty disc
<masmota> ephemient:  what should xrandr --auto do?
<ephemient> poseidon: if it didn't, right-click on the .iso and select burn
<Scunizi> spoilt99, try this at the terminal then back to synaptic to see if the upgrade button is there. sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ephemient> masmota: it should try to enable all attached monitors
<Pelo> spoilt99,  did you got and look at the upgrade instructions ubotu provided ?
<hockeyfan5000> I have a Zune, but have not tried it on linux yet
<ephemient> fsufitch: it sounds like your /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 got corrupted somehow
<ephemient> fsufitch: please try reinstalling libexpat1
<fsufitch> ephemient: i'll do that...
<poseidon> when I insert the empty disk it shows up on the desktop, then when I go to burn the .iso to the disk, it acts as if the disk isn't there, ephemient
<Pelo> poseidon,  maybe the correct destination is not proveided in nautilus
<ADemiG0d> when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 i get error 15
<ephemient> linux88: like mssever suggested, you can look in /dev/disk/
<Pelo> poseidon, try with gnomebaker
<spoilt99> Scunizi Any other ones???
<Rian-Davide> Is there a whats the link to ubuntu offtopic?
<poseidon> pelo, how would I go about doing that?
<ADemiG0d> curse these errors, why cant it be like "your shit is f'd up! reinstall grub" or something, not error 15
<ephemient> poseidon: if you are comfortable with the command line, wodim also burns CD images
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, that's not how it works,  there is no stage 1 file, persay
<spoilt99> -
<wastrel> per se
<Pelo> poseidon,  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker, it will then be in the menu under sound /video , in the menu uinder tools, burn cd image
<mwilliam13> I have installed gutsy gibbion on a dell latitude d620.  I had a complete install working fine with fiesty fawn, including the wireless nic (a broadcom 43xx as a dell 1490).  I did the fresh install because the update manager kept failing when I was loading the bianaries for 7.10.  I did the fresh install, then using wireless windows drivers (the inf files) and the ndiswrapper 1.49 the same way as I had before, but this time it is fu
<mwilliam13> bared.  I followed along an install from "frodob's" post on installing a broadcom 43xx wireless nic, on an Ubuntu community forum <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDevice)> but had issues after i edited config files as instructed.  now i have no access to even view the wnic.  Does anyone have suggestion, or is willing to communicate about it?
<ubuntu> wow
<ubuntu> ww
<mwilliam13> sorry
<fsufitch> ephemient: i'm dying here: I can't even get a lock for /var/lib/dpkg/lock with root permissions!
<spoilt99> im dying here too
<ephemient> fsufitch: ooh.  sounds like your system crashed
<wastrel> fsufitch: you have another apt or aptitude or dselect or synaptic or adept or whatever running maybe
 * Pelo recommends mwilliam13 looks up the definition or succint in the closest dictionnary 
<ephemient> fsufitch: if no other package managers are running, remove that lock file (sudo rm) and try again
<fsufitch> wastrel: i don't have anything else running
 * Pelo probably spelled succint wrong 
<fsufitch> ephemient: i'll try that
<ephemient> fsufitch: actually, you probably want to run "apt-get install -f"
<wastrel> succinct
<r00tintheb0x> hi wastrel
<ephemient> fsufitch: that will complete whatever installs apt was last running
<ADemiG0d> all these articles are useless, i dont have windows
<wastrel> aloha
<r00tintheb0x> How's it going :)
<DonCeferino> hello
<mwilliam13>  briefly giving the gist of something; "a short and compendious book"; "a compact style is brief and pithy"; "succinct comparisons ...
<r00tintheb0x> ADemiG0d why are they useless, what are you trying to get done?
<ADemiG0d> i installed ubuntu on my external HD
<fsufitch> ephemient: "cannot remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock: read-only file system"
<ADemiG0d> now I cant boot to ubuntu on my internal without having the external hooked up
<fsufitch> i think i really died
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, get the supergrub cd , last link toward thebottom ofthe page, tehre is a link for it, you dl it you burn it ,and you boot from it,  it has menues in it with options for you to chose to restore the windows mbr and install stage 1 on the esternal hdd
<ADemiG0d> grub gives me error 21 when i boot w/o the external
<ephemient> mwilliam13: I'm not familiar with this machine.  is there areason you are trying to use ndiswrapper rather than bcm43xx?
<ephemient> fsufitch: oops
<ephemient> fsufitch: are you booted into single (recovery) mode?
<spoilt99> do u guys know how to install 7.10 from package manager?
<masmota> ephemient:  any other suggestions?  im using an ati card if that helps
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, you are not listening , and apparently neitherwas I
<mwilliam13> um..  the post suggested it on the ubuntu community.  that is the only reason.
<spoilt99> cause mine wont allow me to
<Pelo> !msg ubotu grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu grub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fsufitch> ephemient: no, should i try that?
<ADemiG0d> !msg ubotu grub
<ephemient> fsufitch: yes, and run fsck
<r00tintheb0x> ADemiG0d have you tried setting your primary master to LBA in BIOS?
<spoilt99> Pelo, are you from paki ville?
<ephemient> fsufitch: your system remounted the filesystem read-only after encountering errors
<fsufitch> ephemient: ok, cya soon, i hope
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, that was a mistake on my part,  give me a minute to get you a link
<ADemiG0d> ok
<ephemient> masmota: ATI cards... multihead is only working on the older ones
<thinh> what better ddclient or the builtin ddns on the router?
<masmota> ephemient: its a radeon8500... using the "ati" driver
<ephemient> ephemient: odd, that is supposed to work, then
<ephemient> masmota: this wouldn't happen to be an old PowerBook or iBook?
<masmota> ephemient:  no this is a desktop machine i built
<Pelo> ADemiG0d,  you have ubuntu installed on your internal hdd right ? and on an external hdd is that correct ?
<ADemiG0d> correct
<ephemient> masmota: that's odd, it really is supposed to work.
<ADemiG0d> its on a laptop, i'm on my desktop right now
<Pelo> ADemiG0d, ok here is a link to the supergrug cd,  dl it and burn it,   http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<mwilliam13> ephemient: better way to ask, "what is the best way to configure a dell 1490 (a/b/g) card to work on ubuntu 7.10?
<masmota> ephemient:  well thats good, at least i know to keep trying
<ephemient> masmota: does "xrandr" output descriptions of the monitor and the TV?
<masmota> ephemient:  all i tried was the --auto
<masmota> and no output
<Pelo> ADemiG0d,  when you boot from it , you go into the gnu/linux section,  tell it to restore the stage 1 on the internal and make it point to the /boot/grub/menu.lst on the internal hdd
<ephemient> mwilliam13: did you ever try to get wireless up and running without ndiswrapper?
<Pelo> ADemiG0d,  you'll have to figure out the menus on your own I haven't done this in a while and I can't walk you through it
<K> anyone know where I can find a list of drivers for ATi cards? I'd like to know if a 1850 is supported.
<ephemient> mwilliam13: I'm just not familiar with ndiswrapper, but bcm43xx works on my hardware
<masmota> ephemient:  it just showed screen0 as vga
<nsh> how do i find the most recently modified/created file with ls?
<Pelo> spoilt99,  what is that paki vile comment about ?
<mwilliam13> ephemient: the windows wireless drivers?
<ADemiG0d> i'll check this out
<ADemiG0d> thanks
<Pelo> k https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<toresn_> when trying 'telnet localhost 25' i get:
<mwilliam13> ephemient: no I have not.  I am not certain of a different tool to use.  What do you suggest?
<wastrel> nsh: ls -t
<linux88> any good task managers out there?
<ephemient> mwilliam13: ndiswrapper converts the windows drivers to Linux drivers; bcm43xx is a project that wrote a Linux-native driver for the same hardware
<poseidon> when I look at the properties->volume->size of me empty 700mb cd-rom it says 2kb?
<Pelo> linux88, for automating tasks ? like av and stuff ?
<linux88> Pelo no more like the windows version of task manager
<nsh> wastrel: so ls -t | head -1 will be the newest file?
<ephemient> mwilliam13: can you unload and undo the ndiswrapper changes and try letting bcm43xx load?
<MdL054> I have an issue: When booting the 7.04 or 7.10 cd and try to run it I get "ata1.01: Exception eMask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 Action 0x0 Frozen" and cannot procede. Any suggestions?
<wastrel> nsh: looks right
<mwilliam13> ephemient: ouch.  I am so trying to get off of the MS thing...  i am too noob.
<Pelo> linux88,  command line only ,  open a terminal and type crontab -e ,  if you want to run something as root,  use  sudo crontab -e
<ephemient> linux88: System > Administration > System Monitor
<mwilliam13> ephiment: but I am trying.
<poseidon> Why is it not able to right a .iso to my cd-rom?
<linux88> THANKS
<nsh> wastrel, thanks
<Pelo> poseidon, are you trying with gnomebaker ?
<Jack_Sparrow> poseidon: right click and write to disk didnt work?
<Einstiein> hey is there a good programming room I could get help in?
<randomoutburst> i have ubuntu installed and i was wondering if there is anyway i could download all the programs that come on backtrack2?
<poseidon> pelo, i can't get gnomemaker, not internet connection on that comp
<ephemient> mwilliam13: ooh.  I just thought of something...
<ephemient> mwilliam13: http://tirdc.livejournal.com/15224.html
<Pelo> poseidon, I think it is on the live cd ,  pop it in and add it as a repos, then run the command again
<poseidon> jack_sparrow, once I do that and get to the initializing stage, it acts as though I don't have a cd in
<thinh> which one works better router ddns or ddclient?
<poseidon> pelo, my baby sister broke the live cd :(
<Pelo> g'night folks ,I'm off to bed
<Jack_Sparrow> poseidon: odd...
<alienz> hello please help to install compiz fusion in ubuntu 7.04
<AdemoS> night pelo
<buttercups> k, 1850 what?
<randomoutburst> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo:  same here
<mwilliam13> ephemient: I don't see the connection.  that is video stuff...  :)
<alienz> what the effect if install compiz
<MdL054> I have an issue: When booting the 7.04 or 7.10 cd and try to run it I get "ata1.01: Exception eMask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 Action 0x0 Frozen" and cannot Install.
<Pelo> poseidon, www.getdeb.net  you can probabaly dl a gnomebaker.deb file from there and move it to your other comp with a flash drive ror something
<ephemient> argh
<r00tintheb0x> Chapman.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<ephemient> I got confused as to who I was talking to
<mwilliam13> ephemient: no prob
<macksting> I assume if I've got 32-bit hardware, s'far as I can tell, and something says AMD64, I shouldn't try to use it?
<mwilliam13> ephemient: I can come back when it is not so busy.
<Pelo> ephemient,  I think you've been talking to the air for 2 hrs
<ephemient> masmota, still around?
<Pelo> anyhow
<Pelo> g'night folks
<randomoutburst> anyone know how i would do that?
<mwilliam13> all:  where is the best place to find information on how to work with seemingly non-plug-and-play wireless nics?
<LtEmerpoc> question...
<LtEmerpoc> guys...
<LtEmerpoc> im back.. but..
<LtEmerpoc> question..
<K> buttercups: ati x1850 it's a gt but a manufacturer overclocked version
<MdL054> whats the deal
<MdL054> people ignore me
<LtEmerpoc> can i load ubuntu onto a laptop..
<MdL054> not cool :(
<LtEmerpoc> ?
<mwilliam13> yes
<MdL054> yes
<MdL054> you can
<ephemient> LtEmerpoc: yes
<mwilliam13> i am doing that now
<LtEmerpoc> like a sony vaio already loaded with vista
<LtEmerpoc> ?
<AdemoS> Man, trying to talk in #OpenOffice is getting me no response, they're dead over there
<mwilliam13> all that suspense?
<AdemoS> *#OpenOffice.org
<MdL054> No one wants to help me
<MdL054> :(
<LtEmerpoc> well i want to but i REALLY dont want to deal with all the silly stuff ive been dealing with on my tower...
<J_5> does anyone know zimbra is included in apt-get?
<MdL054> I've been waiting patiently for hours as people all around me get their questions answered
<MdL054> im about to say screw it and go gentoo
<ephemient> LtEmerpoc: Ubuntu installed without modifications on my laptop, but YMMV
<joshritger> I am using fiesty and beryl and I was wondering if there was a way to have a different desktop background on each of the 4 sides of the rotating cube that beryl creates?
<mwilliam13> how is your memory situation, MdL054?
<MdL054> I have 3gb
<LtEmerpoc> what do you mean ephemient?
<MdL054> of pc3200
<mwilliam13> is it all good?  run mem tests?
<randomoutburst> can someone explain how i would download all the programs that come with backtrack 2 to ubuntu?
<MdL054> yup its A-OK
<MdL054> that was one of the first things I did
<ephemient> MdL054: it sounds like a kernel problem, and apparently nobody here is familiar with it
<buttercups> k, look under support and drivers at amd.com, x1850 serious should be supported
<mwilliam13> try pulling out like 2 gb, and test with different sticks...
<ephemient> MdL054: what are your storage devices/drivers?
<LtEmerpoc> ephemient.. ill show you the laptop i just got...
<LtEmerpoc> tell me if i will have some problems with loading ubuntu on it..
<MdL054> i have all IDE drives, 1 80gb and 2 160gb drives
<atlfalcons866> will i notice a speed boost with a dual core cpu
<ephemient> MdL054: the storage controller, the chipset
<threefcata> fresh install 7.10 trackpoint doesn't scroll, i tried editing xorg.conf as said online but no luck, anyone knows why?
<MdL054> •mwilliam13• I tried that as well, I stuck just the 1 stick in there with the same issue
<ADemiG0d> pelo, do i boot to this supergrub disk when i have it burnt?
<mwilliam13> hm.
<foso> hey guys, got a couple questions about settings
<MdL054> im running an abit is-7 board
<MdL054> let me look up the controller
<mwilliam13> atapi error?
<randomoutburst> ok guess not.....
<foso> first off, how do i get beryl?
<ephemient> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<maybeway36> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<LtEmerpoc> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8587772&st=sony+vaio&lp=4&type=product&cp=1&id=1190677437770
<mwilliam13> oh ata error
<maybeway36> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<fsufitch> ephemient: i'm baaaack: fsck did a lot! i can now actually EDIT THE FILES on my hd! *gasp* anyway, aptitude is still unusable, complaining that dpkg was interrupted. it suggests "dpkg --configure -a" but that doesn't work due to some parse error
<LtEmerpoc> thats the laptop.. someone tell me about loading ubuntu on it.. if there will be problems?
<mwilliam13> can you get any other disk to boot on the device?
<MdL054> the chipset is Intel 865PE
<ephemient> fsufitch: argh... really painful recovery :(
<fsufitch> ephemient: i would really like to know what i did to screw it up this badly...
<foso> ok, i guess i have compiz fusion since im running gutsy, how do i get the desktop cube?
<ephemient> fsufitch: it might be the hard disk dying
<LtEmerpoc> mwillian13: are you talking to me?
<ephemient> fsufitch: or other hardware issues
<a|isha> hi guys
<mssever> !ccsm | foso
<ubotu> foso: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntuN00B> i'm having a problem fetching mail... here's (part of) my log:
<ubuntuN00B> http://pastebin.com/d5491a0e
<fsufitch> ephemient: so none of it is my fault? cuz now my parents are glaringi at me for not doing my homework and fixing linux instead
<a|isha> i have to write a paper for school comparing ubuntu and mac in terms of security
<a|isha> my friend told me to ask here for help
<MdL054> •mwilliam13• ubuntu 5.10 does install btw if that helps
<ubuntuN00B> (i'm using fetchmail, mutt, procmail, msmtp)
<foso> mssever, sorry, what does that mean?
<ephemient> fsufitch: I don't know for sure
<mssever> a|isha: That's pretty broad
<mwilliam13> no it doesn't help..  it confuses.
<MdL054> hehe
<fsufitch> ephemient: lol; so what's next in recovering this?
<MdL054> no one on the forums has been able to help thus far either
<mssever> foso: Ubotu told you what to install so you can enable the desktop cube
<wastrel> ubuntuN00B: fetchmail is trying to deliver mail to a running SMTP server on localhost
<mwilliam13> did you verify the iso after download? the checksum?
<fsufitch> ephemient: fyi, fsck asked me if it can fix a lot of stuff such as overlapping things that i didn't really understand, but i hit "yes" for everything... it didn't seem like a good idea to leave anything _broken_
<mssever> foso: What I said before was siply a command to ubotu
<a|isha> mssever yea im only looking for general input
<mssever> *simply
<a|isha> comparing ubuntu and mac
<a|isha> which one would be better and such
<MdL054> •mwilliam13• yes and it passed. I also tried multiple mirrors
<wastrel> ubuntuN00B: you have to configure fetchmail to use procmail as the MDA instead
<foso> mssever, ok, just making sure i didnt do something wrong
<mssever> a|isha: Well, as I don't own a Mac, I can't say much
<mwilliam13> how about using a different optical media reader?
<buttercups> a|isha, well both mac and ubuntu use sudo
<a|isha> im also inside the mac channel so im hoping to get feedback from both sides
<mwilliam13> can you boot your 7.10 on a different computer?  just into live?
<ubuntuN00B> wastrel: hm, ok... how should i do this?
<a|isha> what is sudo
<wastrel> ubuntuN00B: dunno i don't use fetchmail anymore :]
<MdL054> •mwilliam13• unfortionatly I only have the 1 available to me so I'm unable to test.
<ephemient> fsufitch: well, I'd run badblocks or similar tools from a LiveCD, because usually a power outage doesn't cause filesystem corruption that badly
<maybeway36> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<poseidon> anybody know where I can download gnomebaker.deb via the internet
<foso> ok, my next question, how do i change the bg color of the splash screen?
<frost0> anyone here familiar with ubuntu and nvidia?
<MdL054> •mwilliam13• let me test the cd on another machine, I'll be back in a min.
<ubuntuN00B> wastrel: ok, i will try to search the web
<mssever> poseidon: from synaptic?
<fsufitch> ephemient: i don't have a livecd... i'm going to have one on monday, but that's a bit late...
<ephemient> poseidon: run "apt-cache show gnomebaker" and it will list a path on Ubuntu's archive servers
<mssever> foso: Which splash screen?
<frost0> Pelo, when i play a game i will play lag free and then boom kicked out to desktop....my player is just timed out on the server....what is going on with my nividia?
<fsufitch> ephemient: why can't i run it from my laptop directly?
<foso> mssever, right after login, i changed the little box that shows nautilus etc loading, but its still that nasty pink color
<ephemient> fsufitch: badblocks does a surface scan of the disk by writing to the blocks on a disk
<ephemient> fsufitch: can't do that to the filesystem you're currently booted off of
<fsufitch> ephemient: i see; i have a windows install on this machine, do u think i can use that to run badblocks?
<frost0> anyone here use and nividia with a little gaming?
<frost0> nvidia*
<mssever> foso: Look into the login window app (if you start from a terminal, gksudo gdm-setup)
<ephemient> no, but the Disk Management mmc snap-in has a similar capability
<hdevalence> why is it that you need to defrag ntfs but not ext2 ext3 ext4 reiserfs etc
<foso> mssever i have tried that to no avail
<randomoutburst> soooo.....anyone know how i could download a set of programs that come on another distro?
<foso> im not real tech literate, so i dont use the teminal much
<mwilliam13> was that ms windows there, ephemient???
<frost0> mssever, when i play a game i will play lag free and then boom kicked out to desktop....my player is just timed out on the server....what is going on with my nvidia?
<fsufitch> ephemient: the what? also, wouldn't it bother windows that linux is ext3?
<mssever> foso: You must be running Gutsy, then
<foso> yes sir
<danforth> can anyone explain why my cd burning apps shut down?
<ephemient> fsufitch: this is just a surface scan, Windows doesn't need to know anything about the actual filesystem, just what area on the hard disk it covers
<mssever> foso: I had that splash screen problem in Gutsy
<foso> mssever: i couldnt figure it out in feisty either
<mssever> foso: One minute while I look up my solution
<foso> thanks
<mwilliam13> So, I am getting out a shot gun to the ubuntu install on this laptop.  will reinstall, because I know that i have effed up my wireless and network config files
<poseidon> ephemient, it did not show couldnt' find any servers for it
<ephemient> fsufitch: I think Windows has something like "\windows\system32\diskmgmt.mmc"?  I dunno since I don't use Windows on anything
<ephemient> poseidon: archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu
<ephemient> poseidon:
<fsufitch> ephemient: oh, it' sjust the windows disk management app?
<ephemient> poseidon: oh wait, I might have misinterpreted you
<ephemient> fsufitch: yeah
<fsufitch> ephemient: ok, i'll boot to windows and contact you further from there
<ephemient> fsufitch: mmc -> microsoft management console, or something like that?  I worked for a company that wrote some custom snap-ins for that
<allenc> how do I start the samba nmbd daemon to resolve netbios names to ip addresses?
<LtEmerpoc> hey guys
<LtEmerpoc> back again
<LtEmerpoc> anyone answer my question
<fsufitch> ephemient: yeah, i think it's accessible from control panel > administrative tools
<LtEmerpoc> ive got the sony and yeah
<fsufitch> i'll see once i get on
<LtEmerpoc> actually
<ephemient> poseidon: do you have universe repositories?
<mwilliam13> type mmc at run prompt.  there you can choose what snapins you need for the management of windows...
<LtEmerpoc> different question
<fsufitch> ephemient: ttys then
<poseidon> ephemient, I'm trying to download it from on to my computer with windows, then transfer it to my ubuntu comp
<LtEmerpoc> it says my ati drivers are enabled by not in use
<LtEmerpoc> whats that mean"??
<danforth> In gutsy all my cd burning apps shut down before starting to burn a cd any ideas????
<mwilliam13> fsufitch
<poseidon> my ubuntu comp doesn't have internet connection
<mwilliam13> fsufitch
<mwilliam13> type mmc at run prompt.  there you can choose what snapins you need for the management of windows...
<ephemient> poseidon: you should fix that :)
<ephemient> poseidon: but in this case, it's a little easier
<ephemient> poseidon: just go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for gnomebaker, and download the correct dist.
<a|isha> what makes ubuntu so secure guys
<poseidon> ok thanks
<buttercups> a|isha, you might get better feed back over at #ubuntu-offtopic, busy in here =)
<a|isha> can anyone answer that, thats all i really need for my paper
<a|isha> oh ok
<a|isha> thanks
<foso> how do i get more then 2 desktops? i dont see the box in gutsy
<LtEmerpoc> someone tell me the sudo install get thingy command
<LtEmerpoc> please
<LtEmerpoc> help alot
<somerville32> sudo apt-get install
<infinitycircuit> foso, if you use compizconfig-settings-manager you can go to general settings and increase the number of desktops
<somerville32> !cookie | LtEmerpoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MdL054> •mwilliam13• The CD didn't work on the other computer. I got the same issues. I also burned the ISO from another computer and tried it on both mine and on the other computer and had the same issue... this is getting weird now...
<poseidon> ephemient: how do I know which dist I have?
<ephemient> LtEmerpoc: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager -- this isn't related to apt anymore
<mwilliam13> sounds like a bad burn
<mwilliam13> the iso is probably good, but your burner is sad.
<ephemient> poseidon: you don't know if you're on Dapper or Edgy or Feisty or Gusty?
<MdL054> I tried the burn from another computer too though
<frost0> ephemient, once you are done with poseidon...could you please help me with my nvidia graphics card?
<somerville32> !md5 | MdL054
<john_> a1e2df7ee696c61bb0242ce27044228b
<ubotu> MdL054: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mwilliam13> did you verify after the burn?
<LtEmerpoc> ok well how do i install them now
<EdwardXP> do you guys know a good website to compare astrology signs ???
<poseidon> no
<francesco> #ubuntu-it
<EdwardXP> love hate money n that sort of thing?
<MdL054> I didn't varify the burn
<somerville32> !ot | EdwardXP
<ubotu> EdwardXP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<EdwardXP> bah okay,
<MdL054> When i try to use the one built in on the CD i get the same msg
<W1ZrD> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ephemient> frost0: I have no experience with binary drivers for graphics cards, so I'm kinda floundering around with LtEmerpoc :-/
<mwilliam13> put it on a flash disk, then take it to your friend's house to burn.
<frost0> ephemient, okay i understand...thx
<mwilliam13> see if it changes the issue
<jinxed> Does anyone here know any Verilog?
<mssever> foso: See if this does the job: put the contents of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45748/ into /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom; change the color code as you wish; then restart gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<K> buttercups: thanks.
<MdL054> ok I have a computer downstairs I'm going to try it from. Thanks
<mwilliam13> laters
<poseidon> ephemient: I got my live cd from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<kasansweat> Will idleness cause a wireless (router to pc) connection to drop, and if so, are there any tools/daemons etc that will help prevent this?
<ephemient> poseidon: when?
<ephemient> poseidon: Gusty was released last month
<kitche> kasansweat: just send a ping out every so often and it should stay connected
<foso> mssever, do i include the greeter thing?
<poseidon> a couple of months ago
<kasansweat> kitche cool, thanks
<mssever> foso: yes, unless that section is already present; then put the rest in the greeter section
<kasansweat> fsufitch : are you in tallahassee?
<thinh> anyone knows which one is better router ddns or ddclient?
<ephemient> poseidon: probably Feisty, then
<fsufitch> kasansweat: no
<frost0> anyone else having trouble with their nvidia card on gutsy?
<poseidon> ok, thanks
<infinitycircuit> frost0, no mine works fine
<frost0> with compiz and metacity?
<ephemient> poseidon: unless you went for LTS and got Dapper... :-/
<phoenix_> umm
<neilthereildeil> hey all
<bluewolfknight0> I'm having trouble with my belkin wireless card on gutsy
<frost0> infinitycircuit, well when i play games mine runs great then randomly times out....
<fsufitch> ephemient: i'm on windows now, what was that program you said i should use?
<kasansweat> fsufitch : aha, either way, if you're associated with the school feel free to join #fsulinux, we're trying to get a group going here
<neilthereildeil> i need help finding a new witreless driver for my wireless card
<kitche> frost0: no but with compiz running games are barely able to be played have to turn it off first
<fsufitch> kasansweat: what's #fsulinux?
<neilthereildeil> how can i look for a newer driver?
<frost0> kitche, i switch to metacity....then run my game...and it randomly kicks me back to the desktop
<frost0> kitche, any settings i should look at?
<majyk> why doesn't Ubuntu ship the latest Firefox? I just installed Ubuntu and I have 2.0.0.8 but 2.0.0.9 is out.... why is there a lag?
<fsufitch> kasansweat: my school has an extensive linux computer lab, there's bound to be interested people if there's something with a name that contains "linux"
<ephemient> neilthereildeil: please specify what wireless card you have
<mssever> fsufitch: FSU = Florida State University
<frost0> kitche, meanwhile my player times out...
<infinitycircuit> majyk, is there a reason you need the newest version
<kasansweat> fsufitch : are you at florida state?
<foso> mssever the whole thing is already there
<neilthereildeil> i have the linksys wpc54g
<kitche> frost0: sounds like the game just crashes not really a video driver issue
<fsufitch> kasansweat: no, i'm at tjhsst, in northern va
<EdwardXP> anyone know a good server manager "that contains modules like" apache mysql, php and phpmyadmin... -- where fantasico is installed so i can even install more apps that are plugnplay on the server
<fsufitch> kasansweat: high school, not college yet ;)
<ephemient> majyk: Ubuntu already patches Firefox with security fixes etc. between Firefox's official releases
<mssever> foso: so much for that idea... I know I fixed it somewhere :)
<EdwardXP> that integrate well into the ubuntu platform
<kasansweat> fsufitch : aha, from your name I thought you were associated with florida state university
<somerville32> EdwardXP, webmin?
<EdwardXP> is there a .deb file for that one?
<frost0> kitche, are you sure....it happens in other games also..
<Pici> !webmin | EdwardXP
<ubotu> EdwardXP: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<majyk> ephemient, maybe so but the version numbering is confusing
<emily_> I keep getting a phantom box on my screen. It looks like the same size as the "please enter your superuser password"...anyone?
<foso> which leads me to another issue, somehow i dont have permission to edit things on my ubuntu partition
<majyk> why don't they just ship the latest official Firefox
<EdwardXP> :(
<fsufitch> kasansweat: i'd better come up with a better chat name then... i dont want people to get wrong impressions
<majyk> instead of doing whatever it is they do
<foso> its read only and wont let me change it
<frost0> kitche, i'm pretty sure that i have some settings wrong.....i just don't know whats right :)
<EdwardXP> somerville32, Pici  ... is this kinda like C_panel ?
<fsufitch> ephemient: so what windows utility am i supposed to use?
<ephemient> majyk: because Ubuntu does not ship the same Firefox binary that Mozilla produces
<EdwardXP> thats' what im lookin for
<somerville32> EdwardXP, yup
<zewb> how do you change the cursors in fluxbox?
<ephemient> fsufitch: disk management... or something
<majyk> infinitycircuit: is there a reason I shouldn't?
<EdwardXP> :) cool thanks im going to try it out
<ephemient> it's been years since I've used Windows
<wastrel> majyk: gutsy was released in october, it will have no software newer than that
<Bugson> is there any reason that my usb hangs off??
<Snowniak> somebody there wants to make a hacking sprint?
<wastrel> majyk: (barring backports)
<mssever> !sudo | foso
<ubotu> foso: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<emily_> Also is there a way to change where my windows are created? It's always creating them at the top left of the screen, where the top of the window is under the toolbar. How do you change the default new window locatin?
<wastrel> ah i said gutsy :p
 * wastrel loses
<majyk> wastrel, that has always been my problem
<infinitycircuit> majyk, well if you don't need a feature in the latest incremental release of firefox there's no real reason why you would need the upgrade
<bluewolfknight0> hey, I'm trying to install my belkin wireless card, can anyone help?
<W1ZrD> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<majyk> for instance Glade 3 is broke, will there be a fix for it?
<ephemient> majyk: well, Firefox has been known to break extensions on upgrades
<fsufitch> ephemient: i'm at the disk management thing, but there's nothing about scanning disks; the only thing it allows me to do is to delete the partition, and somehow i know that' swrong
<frost0> infinitycircuit, could you walk me through what nvidia-settings i should have?
<zewb> how do you change the cursor in fluxbox? i apt-got the artwiz cursors and it automatically uses this ugly one and i want to change it
<kalpik> majyk, if you always need the latest and greatest, use swiftfox
<Reng> what is a good program to convert mkv files to avi?
<EdwardXP> Pichu0102,  its not in the addremove programs should ii check out the snyaptic package manager, or so i have to refer to the main site?
<ephemient> fsufitch: heh
<EdwardXP> Pici,
<Bugson> everything works but my usb is hanging after a while of using my pc ???
<ephemient> fsufitch: that's annoying...
<Pici> EdwardXP: ?
<Bugson> any idea??
<frost0> infinitycircuit, please...:P
<LtEmerpoc> someone help alittle bit
<hwdyki> what's the difference between the adm and admin group?
<ephemient> fsufitch: sorry, I'm lost :-(
<wastrel> feel free to install the latest whatever it is you want.  i do.
<fsufitch> ephemient: you can say that again...
<LtEmerpoc> how do i fix my screen resolution
<infinitycircuit> frost0, i find that the restricted drivers manager sets it all up just fine for me.  if you want increased performance with your card you can try tweaking the xorg settings.
<fsufitch> ephemient: wow, that was awesome timing... anyway, i'll try to find it...
<phoenix_> ummm, I don't know how you guys do it
<emily_> augh come on...anyone?
<EdwardXP> apt-get update?
<phoenix_> theres so many freakin' topics I can't read em
<ivx> hey i just set up a nfs server and i can mount it on a client but when i go to drag files over from my desktop they just dissapear from the desktop, and don't show up where i dragged them to. if i log off the client and back on the appear on my desktop again, does anyone know what is wrong
<infinitycircuit> frost0, check out www.sidux.com and go to the wiki -> system administration -> the perfect desktop and you will find a whole list of xorg tweaks
<zewb> how do you change the cursor in fluxbox? i apt-got the artwiz cursors and it automatically uses this ugly one and i want to change it
<phoenix_> jeebus
<fsufitch> ephemient: but can i have a good description of what's ACTUALLY wrong? i'm still sorta confused about that
<phoenix_> zewb, it's not hard
<Hatty> is the ca. APT server down?
<zewb> i know
<zewb> i just don't know where to do it
<phoenix_> ummm
<phoenix_> are you in 7.10?
<zewb> yes
<Hatty> ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<W1ZrD> I need zlib >= 1.2.0 (for archivezip module), which package could that possible be?
<frost0> infinitycircuit, thank you very much
<majyk> kalpik, I don't always need the latest but I don't understand this 6 month release cycle, software become really stale... this isn't windows where software evolves in the course of YEARS
<Pici> W1ZrD: libzlib-dev
<ephemient> fsufitch: your filesystem got corrupted. fsck fixed it so that it's in a stable state, but the files on disk may contain bad data
<phoenix_> should be...
<EdwardXP> Pici, im performing an apt-get update >> and im going to look for webmin in the system
<foso> mssever, sorry, im not real experienced at this and dont get how to apply that info to what im trying to do
<fsufitch> ephemient: and i have to find a way to recover my good data?
<Pici> EdwardXP: Did you read the messave from ubotu?
<mssever> ivx: What happens when you move/copy them from the command line?
<Pici> !webmin | EdwardXP
<ubotu> EdwardXP: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<majyk> I'm holding out for the Ubuntu that evolves like Gentoo
<phoenix_> cursor selection?
<kalpik> majyk, then probably u should run a rolling release distro like debiad sid/arch/gentoo
<ephemient> fsufitch: sounds like your system was interrupted in the middle of an upgrade... and not really
<wastrel> majyk: debian's last release took 2 years
<phoenix_> ya
<W1ZrD> Pici: for feisty it says: zlib1g-dev, is that the one then?
<phoenix_> ummm
<ivx> msserver, i don't know how up
<ephemient> fsufitch: there's no way to tell good data from bad, since ext2/3 doesn't checksum data
<zewb> cursor selection in fluxbox
<Pici> W1ZrD: sure, sounds good
<pussfeller> how do you make a module autoload
<majyk> kalpik, I already do
<ivx> msserver, *hold up
<EdwardXP> :(
<EdwardXP> nooo
<Hatty> is the ca.archive.ubuntu.com APT server down?
<wastrel> pussfeller: put it in /etc/modules
<ephemient> pussfeller: add to /etc/mo
<mssever> foso: Basically, system files are owned by the root user and can only be written by that user; this is for security purposes
<Pici> EdwardXP: Thats what I was trying to say earlier.
<ephemient> argh
<zewb> im not sure where apt-get even put the artwiz cursors
<fsufitch> ephemient: i see, so i just have to hope for the best... fyi, i was upgrading earlier, but i didn't interrupt it
<kriel> what is the hardware clock set to when using ubuntu? is it set to local time or GMT?
<ephemient> pussfeller: add to /etc/modules <-- like wastrel sasid
<kalpik> majyk, then you just need to understand that Ubuntu is not like that :(
<majyk> I want a binary distro like Ubuntu that evolves not stagnates for 6 months
<pussfeller> wastrel: the name of the module?
<fsufitch> ephemient: maybe it just crashed...
<wastrel> yes
<ephemient> fsufitch: did you system crash or power off?
<EdwardXP> Pici,  is there an alternative thats' just as good, can you reconmend me another distro?
<Pici> kriel: it asks when you install if you have it set to UTC or local.
<kalpik> majyk, tried archlinux?
<fsufitch> ephemient: no, not at that time
<foso> mssever should/can i try it
<Pici> EdwardXP: I don't know, sorry.
<infinitycircuit> majyk, tried the real debian?
<wastrel> majyk: debian testing or sid
<pussfeller> cool, thanks wastrel
<kriel> Pici: I don't remember it asking... any way i can check that post-install?
<foso> mssever, ie change the permissions ?
<fsufitch> ephemient: do you think it woul dbe a good idea to just get all of my ~, pack it up, take it away, then reinstall linux?
<mssever> foso: The sudo and gksudo commands allow authorized users (such as the account created when you installed) to temporarily gain root privileges
<jakelfenix> hola
<ephemient> fsufitch: yes, that would be my recommended plan of action
<jakelfenix> hello
<LtEmerpo1> im guessing everyone is pissed at me asking about my screen resolution.. lol
<Hatty> is the ca.archive.ubuntu.com APT server down?
<Pici> kriel: I think its `sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata`
<fsufitch> ephemient: i've had a LOT of other problems because of upgrades and such in the past
<mssever> foso: Changing the permissions can break your system if you do it wrong
<majyk> anyway just don't realize why Ubuntu doesn't ship the latest version of Firefox
<kalpik> majyk, arch is probably THE most cutting edge distro
<darkentity> is there a way to get a thumbnail view of pictures before u send them because evolution and pidgin i.m. have no options to do that
<jakelfenix> alguien sabe como hacer un chroot de fedora en ubuntu?
<ephemient> fsufitch: you could save a copy of /var/lib/dpkg/status as a list of what packages you have installed
<wastrel> majyk: perhaps it's in the process of being backported.
<LtEmerpo1> how do i install the ati drivers..
<fsufitch> edgy -> feisty -> gutsy wasn't very friendly on my computer
<foso> mssever, ok i think i getcha
<Pici> !es | jakelfenix
<ubotu> jakelfenix: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mssever> !es | jakelfenix
<kriel> Pici: guess i'll find out soon enough. Thanks.
<neilthereildeil> how can i find the newest driver for my wireless card?
<ivx> msserver, i quick just right clicked and created file and dragged it over, and back and forth a few times and it worked fine, the other files i was trying where ubuntu iso's. why would it behave like that
<fsufitch> ephemient: actually i shouldn't, as i prolly have about 2 GB of worthless packages installed ;)
<zach382> Hello.  Can anyone link me to a guide that tells me how to install the nvidia binary drivers from the nvidia website in ubuntu gutsy? Ive been googling but cant come up with anything.
<majyk> I mean is it really too much to ask to have the latest Firefox? Sure I could download a binary
<darkentity> go the manufucatures website neil
<buttercups> !ati | LtEmerpo1
<ubotu> LtEmerpo1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neilthereildeil> do they have linux drivers there?
<Pici> majyk: I'm sure theres a reason why.
<kalpik> majyk, add the swiftfox repo..
<phoenix_> whoa
<phoenix_> seriously
<majyk> the Ubuntu devs stick to this 6 month cycle like nazi's
<phoenix_> WAY too many topics
<phoenix_> haha
<LtEmerpo1> okay.. how about my sound blaster card..
<phoenix_> *trots back to efnet*
<darkentity> how do u do that trick when u wanna answer someone back in this chatroom and the color turns red for them
<kitche> hmm odd how my user can't start another X session
<Pici> !language | majyk
<ubotu> majyk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kriel> majyk: do you want it to work, or do you want it to be up-to-date? usually the more up to date you are, the more likely things are to break.
<wastrel> it is too much to ask to have the latest firefox.  especially because it's so easy to install it yourself
<infinitycircuit> majyk, dapper was released two months late for a reason
<Reng> what is a good program to convert mkv files to avi?
<ADemiG0D> so i install ubuntu on an external HD, now i cant get Non-linux computers to boot to ubuntu from the external Drive
<kalpik> darkentity, prefix their name :)
<majyk> ubotu, I am thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i am thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkentity> lol thanks kalpik
<Pici> majyk: If you dont have any support questions and just want to complain, you are free to leave at any time.
<darkentity> kalpik: does this work?
<fsufitch> ephemient: so, now i know what to do... it's going to be painful formatting that partition though... so many memories XD
<mssever> ivx: Dunno. I don't know if it's an issue with Nautilus (the file manager) or something at a lower level. You can use cp source/file destination to copy files from the command line and mv source dest to move or rename them
<kalpik> darkentity, yes, it does!
<darkentity> kalpik: awesommme
<infinitycircuit> majyk, it makes no sense to ask for the newest firefox when the devs already patch firefox
<atlfalcons866> is it possible to dual boot windoze vista and ubuntu
<Pici> majyk: We don't need that kind of attitude here.
<majyk> Pici, I'm not complaining
<darkentity> kalpik: ur the man i love u!
<mssever> ivx: Without trying it from the command line, I don't know how to diagnose your problem
<atlfalcons866> or is microsoft have properity stuff
<Pici> !dualboot | atlfalcons866
<ephemient> fsufitch: my G4 Powerbook used to run Gentoo.  it overheated and the hard disk crashed.  how's that for memories?  :)
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<majyk> Pici, I don't have an attitude
<kalpik> atlfalcons866, yes you can
<fsufitch> ephemient: oooooh; that's a success story of gentoo -> ubuntu ;). actually i've been considering getting gentoo for my computer, but i just like apt so much i don't think i'll do it
<majyk> if 2.0.0.8 is patched with all the crap in 2.0.0.9 then why doesn't Ubuntu roll out 2.0.0.9 rather than 2.0.0.8 ?
<ephemient> fsufitch: I still run Gentoo on my (more powerful and better-ventilated) desktop
<wastrel> majyk: it was released less than a month ago.  it's probably in the backports queue.
<fsufitch> ephemient: so i'll be doing the backing up and reinstallation of everything some other time, like tomorrow
<kalpik> majyk, maybe cause the problems fixed in 2.0.0.9 do not apply to Ubuntu?
<Pici> majyk: I'd tell you, but our issue/package tracking system (Launchpad) is currently down for planned maintenance.
<orion2> Does anyone know how to change the default port on ssh to something else?
<fsufitch> ephemient: right now both of my parents are telling me to get some sleep; i guess i'll listen to them
<ephemient> orion2: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change Listen
<whisperkiller> can someone tell me how to cd to Desktop?
<kriel> im actually in the process of dualbooting gentoo and ubuntu... strange. which is why im trying to figure out if my clock is local or gmt'd...
<bruenig> whisperkiller, cd Desktop
<kriel> whisperkiller: cd ~\Desktop
<fsufitch> ephemient: and i'll consider gentoo for my desktop pc, which btw has issues with wireless (as all linux comps do)
<foso> mssever, (or anyone) any other ideas on how to change the bg color of the splash screen from pink?
<bruenig> kriel, / not \
<kalpik> whisperkiller, open terminal and do "cd ~/Desktop"
<fsufitch> i may be in here some other time asking for hekp with that
<ephemient> kriel: Windows *always* makes the hardware clock local time, never GMT
<whisperkiller> i got it
<neiljmorrow> hi all
<kriel> ephemient: ... gentoo isn't windows, last i checked.
<whisperkiller> bruenig: thanks
<ephemient> kriel: oooh, I can't read
<ephemient> kriel: well, then it's whatever you set it up to be, then
<fsufitch> good night, all
<Hatty> Does anyone know why the Canada apt repo is down/how to switch to another repo
<kriel> ephemient: cept i cant remember. x.x; i dont even remember it asking.
<kalpik> Hatty, system -> admin -> software sources
<bruenig> Hatty, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, change ca to uk or us or de or whatever country you want
<majyk> Pici, I see most people see my words as a complaint which tells me that I am not the only one to mention this
<majyk> seems the version numbering is confusing
<ephemient> kriel: /etc/conf.d/clock in Gentoo
<kriel> and im trying to chroot into it from the gentoo install disk... erf. i think this is getting to convoluted for my skill level.
<wastrel> the firefox version numbering?
<majyk> why does Ubuntu patch their FIrefox differently than the official release
<mssever> foso: I think that my solution didn't work for you. By the way, have you set the proper background color in the desktop config? Even if you have a wallpaper, the color might show through sometimes. Just a stab in the dark
<Hatty> kalpik: bruenig: Cheers
<majyk> seems like wasted effort really
<ephemient> kriel: or /etc/rc.conf if it's really old Gentoo
<kriel> ephemient: ubuntu is already set up, and im trying to configure gentoo to match.
<bruenig> majyk, because the original firefox has problems, all distros do it
<Pici> majyk: I dont know right now.  I can't access the information.  But I'm sure that theres a logical reason why.
<ephemient> kriel: oh.  hmm... I dunno where that setting is on Ubuntu
<mssever> majyk: Because open source often does things like that
<ephemient> majyk: Ubuntu's Firefox has much better Gnome integration
<bruenig> ephemient, not true
<kriel> ephemient: buried in the deep, dark corners of /etc i'm guessing.
<orion2> ephemient: what would be a good port number to change it to?
<majyk> fair enough
<ephemient> majyk: as well as being able to globally install extensions from Ubuntu's repositories
<ephemient> orion2: why do you need to change the port number?
<bruenig> from what I have seen on other distros, most of the patches deal with pango
<orion2> ephemient: my computer keeps getting hitt by bots
<bruenig> and text rendering in general
<majyk> just seems like a confusion on version numbers then
<Pici> majyk: If you want to look yourself in a bit, you can look at the firefox package's bug reports on bugs.ubuntu.com, but its scheduled to be down for right now.
<foso> mssever, thanks for your help anyway, i do have it set as black under background color
<mssever> orion2: some high port number isn't likely to conflict with anything
<danforth> why do my cd burning apps shut down while converting mp3's to audio cd format????
<majyk> what does a normal person see? They see Firefox being at 2.0.0.9 and Ubuntu being at 2.0.0.8 and they say why does Ubuntu lag behind?
<ephemient> orion2: you can run fail2ban or something
<bruenig> majyk, ubuntu always lags behind
<ephemient> majyk: ... what "normal person" looks at version numbers like that?
<orion2> msserver: something like 64644?
<scguy318> majyk: because Ubuntu repos strive for version freezes
<orion2> ephemient: is fail2ban easy to set up?
<mssever> orion2: sure. Probably will work
<Pici> scguy318: 2.0.0.9 was a security update.
<majyk> ephemient, this normal person does
<orion2> msserver: you think i should set up Fail2ban or just change to port?
<majyk> it's not that hard
<scguy318> Pici: ah
<majyk> haha
<ephemient> orion2: either way is okay
<francesco> hello guys... i've a problem with my gutsy... its a wireless problem
<ephemient> orion2: personally, I just leave the port unchanged but disable password logins
<mssever> orion2: I've never heard of Fail2ban so I don't know
<scguy318> francesco: shoot
<bruenig> majyk, software rarely is updated except every 6 months
<ephemient> orion2: that way only me, with my ssh key, can log in
<Pici> bruenig: This was a security update.
<francesco> ok thx
<mssever> orion2: I likewise disable password logins; I don't care how many bots hit me; they can't get in
<majyk> bruenig, yes I know and that is my biggest problem with Ubuntu.. I'm trying to get over it but it's difficult
<francesco> i use wireless to connect to my home wlan
<ephemient> orion2: fail2ban trawls the ssh logs and adds iptables rules to ban repeat offenders
<Pici> majyk: Security updates almost always get through, I'm sure theres a logical reason why this didn't.
<majyk> Linux doesn't live in a 6 month vacuum
<ephemient> orion2: there's other software that does the same thing
<ADemiG0D> i cant seem to find the article to properly install ubuntu on an external HD can anyone help
<ephemient> majyk: but distros do
<bruenig> majyk, don't get over it, change distros
<scguy318> majyk: if you want the bleeding latest, use a different distro
<francesco> but when i connect all the programs slow down alot
 * Pici facepalms
<foso> does compizfusion have the cool thing like in mac os that shows all windows?
<kriel> Oh. Duh. x.x; I set my UTC to my local time.... argh. /me facepalms
<foso> i dont know what its called
<bruenig> majyk, that is why many distros exist. No reason to stick with one that you fundamentally dislike
<francesco> but the interesting thing is:
<orion2> msserver: i just changed the default port number and it let me ssh into my computer still using port 22. I also did this sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ephemient> foso: yes, I think it's bound to alt-shift-up by default?
<ADemiG0D> i cant seem to find the article to properly install ubuntu on an external HD can anyone help
<kitche> foso: it has a expose plugin might have to install it though
<orion2> msserver: do you know why?
<francesco> if i connect to other wlans the problem dont happen
<infinitycircuit> ADemiG0D, it shouldn't really be any different.  what is your trouble
<majyk> I've used plenty of distro's for the last 10 years and none suit my needs
<foso> ephemient thanks, thats it :)
<majyk> software doesn't live in a 6 month vacumme
<ADemiG0D> I did the install, but i cant boot to the external
<ADemiG0D> i wanna know how to properly format the external
<bruenig> majyk, what are you looking for
<scguy318> francesco: what chipset?
<majyk> something like Gentoo but binary package based
<orion2> msserver: this is the line of code that i changed is this correct?
<orion2> #   Port 64646
<majyk> Ubuntu that revolves
<darkmatter> arch
<bruenig> majyk, arch
<wastrel> debian testing/sid
<Pici> majyk: At this point the subeject is offtopic, please move to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<mssever> orion2: Apparently you didn't change it the way ssh-server wanted. I've never tried to change the ports myself, so all I can recoment is reading the man page for the config file
<bruenig> that is basically the definition of arch
<francesco> hmm.. intel pro wireless... the pc's an asus a6jm
<ephemient> majyk: Gentoo is only up to date when developers update the packages in its repository
<bruenig> revolving binary distro
<ephemient> majyk: same as in every distro
<majyk> Pici, I am not going to continue this
<scguy318> francesco: and what do you mean slow down?
<Pici> majyk: okay :)
<francesco> well, it takes about 10 seconds to open the shell or gedit
<Pici> ADemiG0D: Does your computer support booting from USB? Which I assume the drive is?
<ephemient> majyk: just that the Gentoo developers don't have to do as much work to bump the package versions :)
<mssever> orion2: You have to uncomment it for it to work
<orion2> ah
<ADemiG0D> it should, its a new dell
<francesco> while some programs like calculator or system monitor run normally
<scguy318> francesco: if you run top, any particular process hoarding CPU time or the like?
<EdwardXP> does anyone know i can get ubuntu on a 1GB flash-disk
<francesco> no :(
<majyk> Pici, the point is I like Ubuntu, I just don't agree with the 6 month release cycle, I think it's really outdated
<darkmatter> majyk: arch is a rolling release derived from slackware. rolling release means that the packages are always "bleeding edge"
<EdwardXP> thats' bootable of course
<majyk> arch is derived from Crux
<orion2> msserver: i uncommented it and restarted ssh and it is still letting me connect :( ?
<mssever> majyk: Maybe you'd prefer debian unstable?
<francesco> moreover, if i diconnect all returns "normal"
<bruenig> darkmatter, crux but yeah
<kriel> EdwardXP: you're missing a word. 'if i can get'... 'how i can get'... 'why i can get...'
<darkmatter> majyk. and crux is slack. whats your point? :)
<mssever> orion2: Can you connect on the new port?
<bruenig> majyk, everything you describe is arch so I don't know what you are waiting for exactly.
<francesco> -but i must tell, now im not connected with my wlan -im with another
<scguy318> francesco: hmm, I guess if you think the native Intel wireless module is the issue, you could try utilizing ndiswrapper
<majyk> darkmatter, crux is not derived from slacware
<scguy318> francesco: or could be a transient issue
<majyk> slackware
<EdwardXP> kriel,  how can i get ubuntu on a flash drive thats' bootable
<majyk> I've used it for a long time
<scguy318> !install | EdwardXP
<ubotu> EdwardXP: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<orion2> msserver: i can still connect on port 22 idk i havent tryed connecting on the new port. Should i try?
<EdwardXP> argghhh
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<majyk> bruenig, I'm not waiting for anything
<mssever> orion2: yes
<orion2> msserver: no it doesnt let me connect on the new port
<francesco> scguy318: hmm.. i don know... if the issue is the diriver i think the problem shoul happen with all wlans
<bruenig> majyk, don't complain about ubuntu when the distro you claim to want is out there
<mssever> orion2: So the port difinitely didn't get changed
<EdwardXP> thanks :) kriel
<Pici> bruenig: offtopic
<majyk> bruenig, I'm not complaining
<orion2> yea
<hahafaha> hi everybody! I have an external hard disk with ~100GB of data formatted with NTFS. I was writing stuff to it when the write operation was interrupted, and now any attempt to write to it (including rm) results in an I/O error
<hahafaha> what should I do?
<bruenig> Pici, k
<majyk> I could just download a tarball of a precompiled firefox
<francesco> scguy318: anyway.. how can I install ndiswraper?
<mssever> orion2: one minute while I look through my config
<ephemient> hahafaha: run a filesystem check on it
<scguy318> francesco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<kriel> scguy318: thank you, as well. you were faster on the link...
<scguy318> kriel: np
<orion2> msserver: http://pastebin.ca/796554
<kriel> if i install ntp, the command to run it should be just 'ntp' or maybe 'ntpd', right?
<scguy318> hahafaha: chkdsk your NTFS partition
<francesco> scguy318: ok thx, il try this... bye for now .D
<francesco> :D
<scguy318> francesco: g/l
<hahafaha> ephemient: I ran find /path/to/volume -print0 | xargs -0 ls -ld > /dev/null
<hahafaha> returned nothing
<hahafaha> ephemient: and fdisk f: under Windows returned something along the lines of ``encountered error, fixing''
<wastrel> kriel: try  sudo /etc/init.d/ntp start
<scguy318> hahafaha: why fdisk?
<RebelX> how do i turn on my compiz-fusion feature?
<hahafaha> scguy318: I mean chkdsk, not fdisk
<RebelX> if it helps im running ver 7.10
<scguy318> hahafaha: my apologies
<ephemient> hahafaha: after Windows fixed it, did it work again under Linux?
<majyk> so if a package like Glade 3 has bugs will that be patched in this release?
<hahafaha> ephemient: no, it did not. I did not get the feeling like it fixed it, really
<majyk> it's not a security bug, but it's a show stopper
<mssever> orion2: Have you read man sshd_config? You might want to try the ListenAddress directive instead of the Port directive
<kriel> wastrel: thanks. (ntp's not installed, btw)
<ephemient> hahafaha: the ntfsprogs package contains a tool called "ntfsfix"
<scguy318> hahafaha: you did specify the /f option for chkdsk? just checking :P
<atlfalcons866> what else is wrong with vista
<orion2> msserver: do you know where the config file for that is?
<majyk> I understand security bugs will be patched in Ubuntu, I just want to know if regular bugs will be patched
<RebelX> yes majyk im pretty sure they will
<Bruno_> sound juicer doesnt recognize -up
<orion2> msserver: what we changed is what someone else said to do on a website i looked at
<Silouck> can anyone tell me the url to see the kubuntu patches?
<majyk> RebelX, that's good news
<jakelfenix> hello
<jakelfenix> some know how do a bootstrapping of fedora 8?
<ephemient> orion2: you are editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config, right?
<RebelX> lol im still looking for a reply on how to turn on my compiz-fusion feature
<jakelfenix> with a chroot?
<Silouck> where can i see the kubuntu sources=?
<mssever> orion2: Oh, I see your problem!
<orion2> ephnemient: yes
<caustic> try goin into your alt f2 and type compiz --replace
<mssever> orion2: You've been editing ssh's config, not sshd's config
<ephemient> RebelX: if you are running 7.10, compiz is automatically enabled if your graphics card is known to run it
<caustic> anywho, I have my problem still. just upgraded to 7.10 and no sound.
<RebelX> how do i make it run then?
<ephemient> orion2: ssh*d*_config, not ssh_config
<orion2> msserver: ahh damn tab completions tricked me lol
<orion2> i see
<orion2> thanks sorry dumb me
<caustic> can anyone help?
<Bruno_> sound juicer doesnt recognize the artist or song name. Is there any other program i can use that will recognize the names?
<peterbilt> RebelX: in System > Preferences > Appearance , choose 'visual effects tab options.
<hahafaha> ephemient: what is the proper way to use ntfsfix?
<RebelX> thx peterbilt
<caustic> anyone?
<ephemient> hahafaha: run it on the device, then run chkdisk from Windows
<peterbilt> RebelX welcome
<AdemoS> have a good night all
<hahafaha> ephemient: thanks, will try
<ephemient> caustic: did the sound documentation not help?  what's still wrong?
<caustic> I tried it, still nothing.
<caustic> changed to alsa, everyhting/
<Silouck> where can i see the kubuntu sources=?
<httpdss> people Hi, im having problems trying to make snippetsEmu to work ... i created the after/ftplugin directory, opened the snippetEmu.vba and executed :so % .... then opened a python file, tried to make it work with tab, but it didnt, can anyone give me a hand to make this work ?
<ephemient> Silouck: http://launchpad.com/ is currently down for maintainance
<RebelX> now umm how the hell do i make the desktop switcher like the ones in the youtube linux vids?
<pr0gr4mm3r> caustic, do you hear the "ready" sound when the login screen appears?
<Bruno_> sound juicer doesnt recognize the artist or song name. Is there any other program i can use that will recognize the names?
<caustic> Nope.
<scguy318> !ccsm | RebelX
<ubotu> RebelX: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ephemient> Silouck: but if you are running (K)Ubuntu you can "apt-get source" to fetch the source of any package
<caustic> programmer: nope; nothing.
<RebelX> what scguy318?
<scguy318> RebelX: you'll need to install that to configure Compiz
<RebelX> o so sudo apt-get install !ccsm
<ephemient> caustic: cat /proc/asound/cards -- does it exist, any lines or empty?
<scguy318> RebelX: no
<Bruno_> sound juicer doesnt recognize the artist or song name. Is there any other program i can use that will recognize the names?
<RebelX> ??
<scguy318> RebelX: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ephemient> RebelX: no, apt-get install ccsm (no !)
<pr0gr4mm3r> I lost sound when I upgraded to 7.04.  It was a problem with a config file in my home folder.  Creating a new, fresh account and logging into that would tell you if it was a global or user-level issue
<Silouck> ephemient: i would like to for example see the kdebase patches, where can i see it?
<scguy318> ephemient: ccsm is not a package in the repos
<ephemient> yeah, oops
<smmagic> Anyone know how I can check the name of this partition?
<ephemient> my bad
<julio3patas> does klik work with ubuntu?
<scguy318> ephemient: np
<julio3patas> !klik
<ubotu> klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<majyk> what demographic is Ubuntu targeting with a 6 month out of date release cycle?
<ephemient> Silouck: apt-get source kdebase will download the orig and the debian patches
<majyk> just curious
<Silouck> ephemient: im not in kubuntu ATM
<ephemient> Silouck: usually you can find the patches easier on launchpad but it's down temporarily
<RebelX> OK its downloaded... NOW WHAT?
<Bruno_> sound juicer doesnt recognize the artist or song name. Is there any other program i can use that will recognize the names?
<markybob> majyk out of date?  what company does more than a 6 month release?  microsoft 5-6yrs.  apple 9-15 months.
<ephemient> RebelX: now you have an extra option in System > Preferences > Appearance
<Silouck> RebelX: whats downloaded?
<caustic> ephemerent: it's empty
<scguy318> Silouck: ccsm
<RebelX> o ok
<atlfalcons866> am i safe from microsoft because linux is violating there patents
<Silouck> ephemient: yes?
<scguy318> atlfalcons866: that's not true, just Microsoft FUD
<majyk> markybob, good point
<majyk> but linux is different
<scguy318> atlfalcons866: and Microsoft has yet to say WHAT patents ;)
<atlfalcons866> FUD?
<scguy318> atlfalcons866: Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt
<markybob> majyk which is why you have 6 months.  no other linux distribution does shorter, either.
<Silouck> ephemient: so?
<atlfalcons866> ok thanks =)
<RebelX> ok i clicked desktop cube... umm how do i make sure its working
<majyk> markybob, no other? I beg to differ
<Bruno_> sound juicer doesnt recognize the artist or song name. Is there any other program i can use that will recognize the names?}
<atlfalcons866> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<markybob> majyk name a major linux distribution that does less than 6 month release cycle
<majyk> gentoo
<caustic> ephemerent: no lines in it.
<RebelX> ok thx
<kitche> majyk: gentoo is a rolling release which is different
<majyk> exactly
<ephemient> Bruno_: if your cd is not found in (free)cddb, none of the programs will get names from it
<kitche> majyk: which is offtopic anyways
<ephemient> caustic: do you know what your sound card is and which driver should be driving it?
<Bruno_> ephemient: what is cddb?
<majyk> true
<caustic> ephemiment: don't know the driver, but SB450 HDA
<ephemient> Bruno_: a database of CD information
<kitche> Why does ubuntu have a package for dwm since it's not meant to be packaged really
<joseph_> hllo
<joseph_> hello
<Bruno_> ephemient: how do i know if its there or not?
<KI4IKL> For some reason, my power management wont show my battery power that I have left, does anyone have any ideas?
<TetsuoShimaPMFE> Hello
<ephemient> kitche: you can "apt-get source" it, modify it, "dpkg-buildpackage" it, and install it
<joseph_> some know how do a bootstrapping of a fedora system? in ubuntu
<ephemient> kitche: packaging still is convenient
<kitche> ephemient: umm I'd rather download it from suckless.org myself since the one in ubuntu is broke with my config anyways
<ephemient> kitche: did you miss my "modify it" step?
<caustic> ephiemient: where could I find out what driver should be running it
<KI4IKL> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ephemient> kitche: having it integrated with the package management system is just convenient
<ephemient> caustic: google?
<KI4IKL> !powermanagement
<kitche> ephemient: umm no the newer configs don't work with older dwm's
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanagement - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trwww> I have all "Put Computer to Sleep" settings set to "Never" at "System -> Preferences -> Power Management", yet the monitor goes blank and some ssh connections disconnect after not touching the keyboard for ~10 mins.
<trwww> Will someone tell me where I can configure whats doing this? Thanks!
<caustic> ephemient: All i get is forums with code
<Bruno_> ephemient: how do i know if its there or not?
<ephemient> Bruno_: since Sound Juicer doesn't find it, it apparently isn't there
<kitche> ephemient: so modifing won't work
<TetsuoShimaPMFE> I'm somewhat of a noob, and I'm having a bit of a problem sharing files between Ubuntu and Windows.  I've got Samba set up and I can see the directory I'm sharing from my linux box, but it prompts for a username/password and the one I've got configured for that directory isn't working.  Am I doing something horribly wrong?
<MdL054> did mwilliam go to bed?
<Bruno_> ephemient: ok thanks
<ephemient> kitche: ... there's nothing stopping you from updating the version as part of "modifying"...
<kitche> ephemient: sure there is I don't do debian packages :)
<Silouck> ephemient: so you dont know where i can see the kdebase kubuntu sources like patches?
<ephemient> Silouck: like I said, https://launchpad.net/
<VulcanRidr> Anybody using git?
<Silouck> ephemient: only there?
<kitche> VulcanRidr: used to
<Anthology> Hi, can someone refer me to a good data recovery program to recover an old ntfs partition?
<KI4IKL> When I run the command acpi -s it says that I have no battery in my batter slot, and I know for a fact I do. Anyone have any ideas why my acpi power management isn't working? It's worked before!
<VulcanRidr> kitche: What do you use now?
<Pici> Silouck: try packages.ubuntu.com too
<Silouck> Pici: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Silouck: You would have better luck in #Kubuntu
<kitche> VulcanRidr: nothing I used to use it when I worked on SourceMage
<Silouck> Pici: thats what i was talking all a long
<ephemient> Silouck: that's exactly what apt-get will give you... still, yeah, I forgot about that
<Silouck> ephemient: but i said im not using kubuntu aTM
<VulcanRidr> kitche: Okay, quick and easy question. I am putting all my docs under source control...Using git. I want to only check out certain directories to my laptop. Can I do that if my docs directory on my workstation is one large repo?
<ephemient> Silouck: doesn't matter, as long as you're on a system with apt/dpkg
<dissection> ;]
<Silouck> ephemient: im not
<ephemient> Silouck: fix that, then ;)
<kitche> VulcanRidr: let me check real quick git has changed sicne the last tiem I used it
<ephemient> caustic: sorry for going off on a tangent for a while... HDA sound devices seem to be kinda difficult in general
<VulcanRidr> k
<caustic> ephiment dammit, any suggestion at all?
<Silouck> ephemient: thats why i asked for an url
<kitche> VulcanRidr: man git-checkout is probably what you want
<ephemient> caustic: so what was the vendor:subsystem of your card again?
<simplechat> hey, quick question, does rsync need to be root in order to do a full copy
<simplechat> ?
<kitche> VulcanRidr: sicne I know git-clone does the whole repo which is not what you said
<kitche> simplechat: full copy of what?
<KI4IKL> When I run the command acpi -s it says that I have no battery in my batter slot, and I know for a fact I do. Anyone have any ideas why my acpi power management isn't working? It's worked before!
<caustic> ephemient: ATI  SB 450 HDA audio
<ephemient> simplechat: to preserve uid/gid, yes; in general, no
<VulcanRidr> kitche: I looked at that earlier, but couldn't get it to find the repo on the workstation.
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, can you help me with pidgin?
<simplechat> kitche, /home
<trwww> ... I see a setting under "Screensaver Preferences" that says "regard the computer as idle after "10 minutes". I can change this to anything between 1 min and 2 hrs, but no way to turn it off?
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, is there some googletalk irc channel?
<VulcanRidr> q_a_z_steve: I can try...
<simplechat> ephemient, ok.
<threefcata> can anybody help me?
<linux88> THREEFCATE WITH
<VulcanRidr> q_a_z_steve: Apparently not.
<kitche> simplechat: umm on ubuntu I don't think so since users can see other users /home
<bluefox83> threefcata, not till you tell us what your problem is...
<bazhang> threefcata: what's your question?
<linux88> threefcata with?
<Jack_Sparrow> trwww: what about the power mgmnt tab
<ephemient> caustic: I remember seeing a page about certain HDA devices that needed modified/updated ALSA drivers, but I can't find that right now...
<threefcata> thx, i just upgraded to gutsy, but my trackpoint doesn't scroll but i did exactly the same configuration as i did in 7.04
<VulcanRidr> q_a_z_steve: What are you trying to do with pidgin?
<caustic> ephemient: crap... I didn't have this big of a problem before.
<simplechat> kitche, ok, i'm rerunning it as root. also, it should copy over all the . files?
<ephemient> caustic: is this something that broke recently?
<kitche> simplechat: it might I m not sure about that
<trwww> Jack_Sparrow: (11:32:05 PM) trwww: I have all "Put Computer to Sleep" settings set to "Never" at "System -> Preferences -> Power Management", yet the monitor goes blank and some ssh connections disconnect after not touching the keyboard for ~10 mins.
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?answer=49147 Isn't helping. Whenever I click on the account is says "Connection Error MYADDRESS@gmail.com/Home disconnected Server requires TLS/SSL for login. No TLS/SSL Support found." So then I try all the options in Advanced, to turn on this or that, and it doesn't connect to googletalk
<bazhang> threefcata: that on a thinkpad?
<threefcata> ehh not exactly the same but almost the same, you know, those lines in xorg.conf
<caustic> ephiemient: no, I upgraded to 7.10, thas it.
<threefcata> yes X31
<ephemient> caustic: it worked before 7.10?
<bazhang> threefcata: have you seen think wiki?
<Jack_Sparrow> trwww: what about the bios settings for power mgmnt
<caustic> ephemient: yeah.
<ephemient> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller ?
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, I built 2.2.2 for dapper since I couldn't find a repos, nor a .deb even though some say it was/is on getdeb.net .
<caustic> ephemient: that
<caustic> 's the weird part.
<kitche> VulcanRidr: are you using http checkout or ssh? sicne I know how to sort of setup git for ssh access
<ephemient> caustic: does the PCI ID of your card match that of any of the ones on that page?
<VulcanRidr> kitche: I was trying to...
<caustic> ephemient: Nope :(
<trwww> Jack_Sparrow: googling ubuntu bios power management yeilds http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193838 which says the same thing (chek bios settings).
<trwww> I have to reboot, right? brb...
<kitche> VulcanRidr: http://eagain.net/blog/2007/03/22/howto-host-git.html seems to be a good guide for debian systems
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, ephemient, do I have SSL Support in dapper???
<jojobeans> howdy
<VulcanRidr> q_a_z_steve: specifically under pidgin? Did you compile the option in?
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, probably not, was unaware.
<q_a_z_steve> I had to pull things like libxml-perl and things to even compile, never opted for ssl
<VulcanRidr> Thanks for the link, kitche...Looking now.
<MdL054> When I boot off the ubuntu install CD, it boots to Command Line (initrmfs). Anyone have any idea what that means now?
<ephemient> caustic: looking it up... your sound card is driven by the same module
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, I don't know why I have to use SSL anyway, that page doesn't say anything about it at all
<ephemient> caustic: and it is true that the HDA part of ALSA is still in a bit of flux
<Anthology> Hi, can someone refer me to a good data recovery program to recover an old ntfs partition?
<caustic> ephemient It is? then what do I do?
<VulcanRidr> q_a_z_steve: I didn't compile it, am using the one for gutsy from the repos.
<scguy318> Anthology: testdisk
<mohkohn> I have gutsy installed. It boots in single user mode but fails on "Loading acpi modules...
<Anthology> thanks scguy318
<mohkohn> How do I fix? or can I?
<scguy318> mohkohn: try booting with acpi=off
<cappiz> how do i make a deb from source? the source tree has a debian folder
<ephemient> caustic: try updating ALSA; I'm looking for the best guide to doing so...
<caustic> ephemient: thanks a ton.
<mohkohn> will do. I just put that at the end  of  the grub menlu.list line? scguy318
<JimmyTheNose> Is there any way to enable a restricted driver pre boot on a live cd/dvd? because if i try to enable a restricted driver using the restricted driver manager it tells me a reboot is necessary, which kind of sucks with a live cd ;)
<scguy318> mohkohn: yeah
<ephemient> caustic: of the suggestions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller, probably Method G is the easiest to try out first
<mohkohn> ok will give it a go.
<mohkohn> thanks
<kitche> JimmyTheNose: all you have to do is restart X really
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, do you think there is a dapper repos which would have done this for me??? I don't need version 2.2.2.
<JimmyTheNose> hmm, tried that several times, the 'in use' checkbox was actually never ticked ...
<fxfitz> Is there a way to make my ubuntu installation primarily spanish??
<VulcanRidr> q_a_z_steve: Why do you specifically want to run pidgin rather than gaim?
<q_a_z_steve> does gaim do jabber?
<somerville32> q_a_z_steve, yes
<ephemient> fxfitz: System > Administration > Language Support
<caustic> brb
<fxfitz> ephemient, I have changed it, but I see no spanish! :-P
<ephemient> fxfitz: did you reboot?
<q_a_z_steve> somerville32, that's the protocol for googletalk, right?
<fxfitz> ephemient, Err. Hmm. Lets try that.
<somerville32> q_a_z_steve, yup
<navetz> how do i resize my partition?
<q_a_z_steve> somerville32, VulcanRidr this says I want to use TLS if available and Require TLS :@
<VulcanRidr> q_a_z_steve: Pidgin is gaim relabelled.
<fxfitz> ephemient, Any idea what the difference between a check and a dash is in the Language Support window?
<nephlim> hey gang
<wol1> hi all, 1st time here
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, so then why isn't pidgin working, is it because I didn't compile in? How to:...
<ephemient> fxfitz: a dash probably means partial support
<bazhang> hi wol1
<wol1> Is there anyone who can answer an apt repo question?
<wol1> hi!
<somerville32> q_a_z_steve, Why did you compile it yourself?
<somerville32> !ask | wol1
<ubotu> wol1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ephemient> wol1: on IRC, don't ask "can I ask a question", just ask
<ephemient> ah
<nephlim> wol1, what's the question? :)
<ephemient> heh
<bazhang> wol1: likely yes
<VulcanRidr> q_a_z_steve: Possibly. Did you do a ./configure --help? Is there an ssl option?
<q_a_z_steve> somerville32, dapper has no repos, that I could find.
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, is there a clean way of 'sudo make uninstall' if I get there?
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, did you try installing pidgin from apt-get?
<wol1> I'm trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy (yeah, can't wait for 2008).  As of _right now_, ca.archive... is not up.
<wol1> So, I edited my sources.list to remove the ca.
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, there's no repos for dapper that I can find
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, "sudo apt-get install pidgin" minus the " "
<wol1> after learning that all canadian mirrors are very slow
<JordiGH> How's wengophone as a replacement for Skype? Love it, hate it?
<VulcanRidr> q_a_z_steve: You should be able to install overtop of the existing one.
<bazhang> wol1: have you heard of source o matic?
<somerville32> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, I'm talking if I do just use gaim
<somerville32> erm
<somerville32> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, what repos!!!
<trwww> Jack_Sparrow: there is a power management section in the bios, but no option that says "Never Sleep" or anything like that.
<trwww> The only thing I found was:
<wol1> however, after all references for "ca.archive.ubuntu.com" has been changed to "archive.ubuntu.com", Synaptic and apt-get update STILL try to access it.  Can I make them totally forget about the existence of ca.archive.ubuntu.com?
<ephemient> q_a_z_steve: I think we are all being confused by your usage of terminology here
<trwww> "Serial  ATA DIPM"
<ephemient> q_a_z_steve: of course Dapper has repositories: http://archive.ubuntu.com/archive/dists/dapper/
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, i'm not sure, i have gutsy installed, and the apt-get worked for me
<richardjc> hello
<somerville32> richardjc, hi
<ephemient> err, typo
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, have you tried downloading the package directly from the ubuntu apt-get page?
<richardjc> does anyone know where the java SDK directory is?
<bazhang> wol1: try this: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<richardjc> i'm trying to install the WTK
<trwww> "When enabled, the internal hard drive may initiate power management transition requests.
<q_a_z_steve> ephemient, show me a repository which will allow me to install pidgin for dapper
<wol1> so the question in short is: can i totally remove a repository, making all the apt applications forget it?
<ephemient> q_a_z_steve: oh, that's what you mean
<trwww> I have an E1505N Dellbuntu
<ephemient> q_a_z_steve: pidgin is not available for Dapper
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, of what "page" do you speak?
<ephemient> q_a_z_steve: Gaim is
<somerville32> wol1, Yes. Remove the repository and type and reload
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, one sec, i'll see if i can find it
<somerville32> *and reload
<bazhang> wol1: you can reconfigure your sources list at that link--worth a look imo
<richardjc> anyone?
<richardjc> help pls
<wol1> "type and reload"?
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> wtk richardjc what's that
<somerville32> richardjc, packages.ubuntu.com/
<richardjc> wireless toolkit
<osmosis> I have so many wireless problems on gutsy. Even more then I used to have on fiesty.
<richardjc> i need to know the directory of the SDK
<bazhang> not in repos richardjc?
<richardjc> what folder is it in?
<wol1> my sources.list contains no reference at all to ca.archive.ubuntu.com, but the tools are still trying to access it.  Is there a reason?
<richardjc> not in repos
<somerville32> wol1, Did you reload?
<somerville32> wol1, apt-get update
<somerville32> wol1, Or click "reload"
<richardjc> This application requires Java 2 SDK, Standard Edition (1.5 or later). Enter a path to a Java 2 SDK (For example: /user/jdk1.5/bin). You can type "exit" to cancel installation.
<bazhang> wol1: source-o-matic will help you out--check the link
<ephemient> wol1: yeah, apt-get update, also check if there's any /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<wol1> problem is, "sudo apt-get update" fails
<somerville32> wol1, Because it is looking for ca.archive.ubuntu.com??
<wol1> ...
<wol1> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/restricted Packages
<wol1> Err http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release.gpg
<wol1>   Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71), connection timed out
<wol1> Fetched 6B in 2m0s (0B/s)
<wol1> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/Release.gpg Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71), connection timed out
<wol1> Reading package lists... Done
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=pidgin&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<wol1> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wol1> Yup
<somerville32> !source-o-matic | wol1
<ubotu> wol1: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<richardjc> help?
<bazhang> wol1: please check that link
<ephemient> wol1: you're sure all references to ca.archive.ubuntu.com have been edited out of /etc/apt/sources.list & sources.list.d/*.list ?
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, did you happen to search that page, there's no mention of the word dapper
<scguy318> richardjc: the question?
<wol1> thanks...what i don't understand is...ok i'm checking sources.list.d/*list now
<scguy318> wol1: just change the mirror in Software Sources
<somerville32> richardjc, See http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, yes there is
<richardjc> what folder is the JAVA SDK installed to??
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, the frist like i sent, it's the frist flavour mentioned
<somerville32> richardjc, Visit http://packages.ubuntu.com to find out :)
<wol1> argh, so just removing from sources.list is not enough, i have to remove from sources.list.d/*list
<ephemient> nephlim, q_a_z_steve: there is no Pidgin for Dapper.  not in -updates, not in -backports, etc.
<q_a_z_steve> !tell nephlim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell nephlim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ephemient> wol1: yes, because /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list are merged into sources.list
<scguy318> richardjc: lemme look
<wol1> alright, thanks all!  I think i can manage it from now on.  you guys are very helpful.  I came from slackware since slack 3.5 and i *thought* i knew everything i needed, lol
<bazhang> heh
<somerville32> :)
<MdSalih> Hello all
<nephlim> sorry then, i thought there was
<bazhang> hi MdSalih
<nephlim> just trying to help
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, what happens when you try to build via source?
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, I can build, now, but I'm looking through ./configure for ssl I guess.
<MdSalih> I'm trying to get ubuntu (7.10) live disk running on my laptop... however when i select teh start/install book option... it does something.. then displays: 01428F00
<MdSalih> boot*
<MdSalih> any idea what that could mean?
<bazhang> MdSalih: is there a disk check option?
<MdSalih> yes running that now
<scguy318> richardjc: hmm, Synaptic wasn't particularly insightful
<scguy318> richardjc: it just pointed me to /usr/share/doc
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, ephemient nephlim http://q_a_z_steve.pastebin.org/9285
<eyemean> hello all,
<bazhang> hi eyemean
<q_a_z_steve> VulcanRidr, ephemient nephlim should I use something like that?
<MdSalih> disk check does the same thing.. displays: 01428F00
<nonewmsgs> i have just installed xp on pata disk 1, ubuntu on pata disk 2 and am using /home and general storage on sata disk 1.  grub is written to pata disk 1.  is there a way to move grub to the other disk or install it there
<eyemean> has any1 notice how sometimes wen u delete large files, ubuntu 7.10 deletes them but doesnt actually free the space
<pwn> Can wget download a file with multiple threads?
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, i'm not sure. If it's configured wrong, you could always try it again right?
<ephemient> pwn: see gnome-freeloader or aria2 packages
<scguy318> eyemean: I haven't noticed
<nephlim> just don't make install if it's borked
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, yeah, no problem, should I use one of those you think?
<eyemean> ok, then i guess its just me, lol
<ephemient> eyemean: if a file has link count greater than 1, deleting one link will free no space because it is still referenced by other links
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, try it out and see, worst that can happen is that you delete every file on your computer and then it catches fire
<scguy318> pwn: not really, doing socket I/O for a single file doesn't really require a thread
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, I actually compiled all this from /Desktop/pidgin... any harm in moving that folder?
<eyemean> ephemient, no i delete the files directly
<LtEmerpoc> sup again guy
<LtEmerpoc> sup again guys&&
<scguy318> hello
<LtEmerpoc> back again lol
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, lol
<LtEmerpoc> to annoy people with my silly noob questions
<scguy318> there are no noob questions :)
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, i usually make and cofig all that stuff in a /home/user folder
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, like, /home/dan/pidgin
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, I didn't think of that at first
<LtEmerpoc> so scguy you think you can answer my question
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, but if you wanted to move the folder, i can't see a big deal. just move it before you make install
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: well shoot
<pwn> scguy318: Thanks :)
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, just wondering, why no upgrade to gutsy?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<LtEmerpoc> help me fix my resolution back to 1280x1024
<Cpudan80> I need some help with my fstab file -- currently I have a FAT32 partition mounted, but nobody (not even root) can write to the partition
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me what your monitor is
<Cpudan80> How can I change the fstab file so that at least root can write to the partition ?
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, older computer, want to install less, LTS is huge to me
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, ahh
<scguy318> Cpudan80: whats the fstab entry? you may want to stick like umask=000 for mount option
<neil_d_> with an exe file how do I find out what .so files it linking with ?
<mike_> hey dose any body have trouble unloading ipw3495
<_nix_> Cpudan80: that partition is probably mounted read-only
<Cpudan80> scguy318: UUID=0950-920C  /media/sdb4     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, sooner or later I'm probably going to refer people to my website who ask that, you're about the 50th...
<bruenig> mike_, did you kill the daemon too or just unload the module?
<scguy318> Cpudan80: change that umask=007 to umask=000
<Cpudan80> okie dokie
<scguy318> neil_d_: since EXE files are of the PE format, and .so shared object files are in ELF, your question doesn't make sense :P
<jayson_r> q_a_z_steve: Gutsy and Dapper are both supported till 2009, so LTS is almost a moot point at this time
<_nix_> sigh
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, website contents would be the explanation and a counter lol
<Cpudan80> scguy318: Can I somehow remount the stuff without rebooting the whole PC?
<scguy318> Cpudan80: sure
<scguy318> Cpudan80: sudo mount -a
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, i'm really not all about the latest and greatest. i havn't updated my mac yet either
<LtEmerpoc> http://www.pastebin.org/9270
<scguy318> Cpudan80: sudo umount -a then that
<mike_> well my laptop wont sleep. after dooing allot of poking aorund i discovers that it can't unload the module for my wireles card.
<K>  What's the best free media player for ubuntu? This program 'totem' that came preinstalled can't play dvds for some reason.
<scguy318> Cpudan80: or just sudo umount the mount point
<scguy318> K: VLC, mplayer
<bruenig> mike_, oh so you haven't tried to unload the module, you have just realized that hibernation won't do it?
<LtEmerpoc> its a 19" widescreen..
<scguy318> K: if the reason you can't play is because the DVD is CSS protected
<neil_d_> scguy318, ok I used the wrong terminology I just complied a file with gcc, I want to know what .so files its using.
<scguy318> !medibuntu | K
<ubotu> K: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<scguy318> neil_d_: ah, lemme look
<q_a_z_steve> DOES anyone in here have a bunch of rhythmbox internet radio stations they can help me get configured? I somehow deleted mine!?
<Cpudan80> scguy318: still no go
<_nix_> neil_d: ldd <file> should give an output
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, www.somafm.com SFW
<mike_> bruenig_, i did try to unload it once but i did not kill the daemon. how shoudl i go about dooing that.?
<eyemean> sometimes i goto windows and check the ubuntu waste folder and still find items in it, even though i deleted the files in ubuntu, they were not links
<nephlim> the best 11 FREE streaming electronic radio stations out there
<LtEmerpoc> yeah scguy... its weird
<bruenig> mike_, I think ipw3945d --kill
<Cpudan80> Wait a minute
<ephemient> eyemean: I meant hardlinks not symlinks... not what you were thinking of?
<Cpudan80> It's just the one folder that is screwed up
<K> are many dvds protected by css?
<Cpudan80> Damn windows file permissions
<scguy318> K: commerical ones yes
<K> does mplayer come with a css reader?
 * Cpudan80 beats his computer
<neil_d_> scguy318, thanks.
<scguy318> K: you'll need to install libdvdcss2
<K> code..
<scguy318> K: from Medibuntu
<eyemean> ephemient, sorry im not sure wat u mean m8
<mike_> bruenig_, wow ok i will try that. now. i am on wired network so i wont go offline
<serge> any problems with turning trackerd off?
<K> scguy318:  ok thanks
<serge> on a laptop, that is.
<K> ty all
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: have you pasted your xorg.conf yet? this channel is a flood
<bruenig> mike_, you know they have new drivers for ipw3945 that don't require a daemon, iwl3945 is the name of the module
<bomb> Hey everyone, I know this isnt ubuntu spcecific, but I would like to get my sprint treo 650 to verizon. I have checked out shadowmites site and it seems kinda out dated...is there ANYONE here that might be able to help me find what I need?
<bruenig> !ot | bomb
<ubotu> bomb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bomb> heh, thanks.
<pwn> scguy318: I tried both those packages. freeloader doesn't say anything about mulithreaded downloads. Aria2 didn't even work. Anything else?
<MasterShrek> bomb, look for a hack to unlock it
<neil_d_> I am using gcc to compile a program is there anyway I can force it not to use any '.so' files, so it would be stand alone ?
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: have you pasted your xorg.conf yet?
<Kalamansi> gksu gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Kalamansi> -bash: gksu: command not found
<LtEmerpoc> scguy yeah.. i did.. but i just noticed that.. there are more than one in the folder
<MasterShrek> gksudo
<_nix_> neil_d: you may want to pass the -static flag
<bomb> MasterShrek, I have been looking for days..I thought I would come here since there is the most people here and im sure ONE of you have done this hack. Thanks though
<scguy318> pwn: you don't need multithreaded downloading
<Kalamansi> thanks
<ephemient> neil_d_: -static
<scguy318> pwn: for a download manager I would use d4x
<pwn> scguy318: Yes I do
<neil_d_> _nix_, ephemient ok I will try.
<nephlim> q_a_z_steve, what did you think of somafm?
<pwn> scguy318: I have 2 internet lines with a load balancing router
<Kalamansi> MasterShrek:
<Kalamansi> gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Kalamansi> -bash: gksudo: command not found
<q_a_z_steve> nephlim, I'll have to take a look in a bit, looks okay, I'll be back in a bit.
<ephemient> Kalamansi: are you running a full Ubuntu desktop, or Kubuntu, or Xubuntu, or none?
<mike_> bruenig_, well i can find ipw3945d-2.6.2 using tab completion but it says command not found when i try to execute it. even as root.
<Kalamansi> ephemient : ubuntu 6.06LTS server
<scguy318> pwn: doesn't mean you need to thread, which is of questionable value anyway
<mike_> bruenig_, where would i find that other driver you talked about
<pwn> scguy318: If I don't then it'll only use either of my lines.
<MasterShrek> Kalamansi, without a gui youd have to use sudo vi or sudo nano
<ephemient> Kalamansi: ah. a) are you running X? b) what's your preferred editor?
<ephemient> Kalamansi: yeah.  just use "sudo $EDITOR /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<Kalamansi> ephemient : i dont run X.pure console
<scguy318> pwn: isn't that a matter of tweaking interface metric?
<osmosis> mike_: wireless issues ?
<neil_d_> _nix_, ephemient, well that worked but it sure made a quite simple program very big.
<scguy318> pwn: not that I'm a networking expert, but perhaps take a shot at d4x
<_nix_> neil_d: it packaged a lot of libraries into a single file.. that was expected
<Tornadochas3r01> hi everyone
<osmosis> mike_: I have wireless issues. Just wondering if its the same thing.
<LtEmerpoc> scguy did you hear what i said?
<osmosis> Tornadochas3r01: hi
<linux88> how do you unload xchat plugins? well scripts?
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: I didn't
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: if it was a PM you need to register
<mike_> osmosis: no, suspend issues wireless works great. but my computer wont sleep because it cant unload the module for my card. i told it to ignore the fact that it can  not unload and it fails to resume from sleep. this was not a problem in fiesty. but i am using gusty now
<snausage> is it possible to add mp3 playback for gusty 7.1?
<osmosis> mike_: stock wireless module, or custom ?
<scguy318> !restricted | snausage
<ubotu> snausage: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ephemient> !RestrictedFormats | snausage
<buttercups> linux88, window>Plugin and scripts
<ephemient> argh
<LtEmerpoc> well i pasted it
<ephemient> I'mn too slow :)
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: linky?
<Tornadochas3r01> now this is kinda off topic i dont know were else to ask it, i have a ubuntu server, and i have questiton about bandwidth, my download and upload speed is very slow for everyone ouside my router, how by any change do i make my connectiton faster ( sorry very long and dumb  questiton ) sorry
<LtEmerpoc> http://www.pastebin.org/9270
<mike_> osmosis: it came with ubuntu it is just whatever ubuntu wanted to use.
<linux88> buttercups I'm sorry. I don't know what you mean?
<snausage> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scguy318> Tornadochas3r01: might be an ISP thing, have you tried running speed tests?
<LtEmerpoc> in the X11 folder it says xconf1 and xconf2
<ephemient> Tornadochas3r01: how fast *should* things be, and how fast are they?
<LtEmerpoc> there are more than 2
<snausage> sorry <-- new  i have no idea what that means
<Tornadochas3r01> o wetre ahould i go foe a speed test
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: probably xorg.con backups generated
<scguy318> *conf
<buttercups> linux88, you asked how to unload plugins in xchat, thats the location
<Tornadochas3r01> oops bad spelling
<Tornadochas3r01> were should a go for a speed test
<osmosis> mike_: what kind of wireless hardware do you have ?
<scguy318> Tornadochas3r01: http://www.speedtest.net/ is an obvious choice
<linux88> buttercups :P I feel so ashamed now.
<scguy318> Tornadochas3r01: there are other sites
<Tornadochas3r01> o
<Tornadochas3r01> k
<scguy318> Tornadochas3r01: keep in mind that results will vary with internet conditions
<Tornadochas3r01> i will try that thnaks
<Tornadochas3r01> o
<Tornadochas3r01> thatnks byy
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: what is the make/model of your monitor?
<MinusSeven> With irssi, i can type a space, then hit enter, and it goes through
<snausage> any idea why  with gusty 7.10 my laptop wont run off battery?
<MinusSeven> is there a setting that stops that?
<scguy318> !ops | twolazy
<ubotu> twolazy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<wers> what is oo.o based on?
<Tornadochas3r01> Dam people stopfoding r spamming
<scguy318> !ops | toolazy
<ubotu> toolazy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<mike_> osmosis: i have intel 3945ABG
<osmosis> mike_: yah, thats what I have.
<mike_> same problem?
<linux88> buttercups, well... i searched there but the script is not there. I right clicked and did Load Plugin or Script. And thats how I installed it.
<osmosis> mike_: on a Inspiron 1420
<osmosis> mike_: no, mine suspends just fine. But I have problems with wireles stop working frequently.
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: what is the make/model of your monitor?
<z0rz> When I stream videos from my vista machine to my ubuntu machine they freezes up in full screen.. MPlayer seems to do fine, but Totem and VLC freezes up in full screen mode (My xbox is also able to stream fine) What's my solution?
<mike_> osmosis: i have a sony vgn-txn27cn
<LtEmerpoc> envision...
<LtEmerpoc> thats all i know
<wers> what is oo.o based on? before, its UI fonts followed my .fonts.conf's setting. now, it does not follow my gnome's font setting
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: alright, can you also pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<solidunit> how do i keep startx from going straight to gnome ?
<ephemient> solidunit: create and put what you want to run into ~/.xinitrc
<LtEmerpoc> well where do i find that?
<carbanm> alright, i have a really noobish question
<tronyx> what's up carbanm
<carbanm> how can i use a broadcom wifi card with ubuntu?
<cryonv> I have many of those... ;)
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: in the location I just mentioned :P
<carbanm> i'm using windows right now, so i have to find a way to download the needed files before booting to ubuntu
<scguy318> carbanm: you can use Restricted drivers (not really working all that great) or use ndiswrapper
<solidunit> thx ephemient
<mike_> osmosis: yaa if you do unload the module it will often get messed up. if you never suspend it will work fine. thats how it was in fiesty. to fix the problem gusty did somthing to prevent it from beeing unloaded.
<carbanm> does NDISwrapper work off the bat?
<scguy318> carbanm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<carbanm> scguy318: thanks
<scguy318> carbanm: off the bat as in just installing it, no
<scguy318> carbanm: you also have to do a few steps
<osmosis> mike_: hmm..well, i know there is a new driver out now that isnt in gutsy yet.
<carbanm> is there any easy fix that won't require ubuntu to have a connection?
<scguy318> carbanm: the guide shows how to install ndiswrapper without internet
<carbanm> awesome
<carbanm> thanks guys
<mike_> osmosis: do you knwo where i can find this driver. :)
<snausage> can anyone point me to a page  for installs for a total newb to ubuntu?????
<scguy318> !install | snausage
<ubotu> snausage: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ephemient> carbanm: and for the other method, you can find the sources it wants from googling bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Tornadochas3r01> well its weird i have a 2mb upload for my isp and when someone downloads form my server its 20 kbs for them less than dail up
<snausage> i dont mind reading just as long as i can follow :)
<osmosis> mike_: I haven't tried it. Let me know how it goes.  http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<cryonv> What major issues are then when installing ubuntu on a USB drive...
<z0rz> I had a bad install of mythbox on my ubuntu 7.10 desktop ... how can I remove mythbox completely and start over fresh?
<GuHHH> is there any way i can use user's quota and group's quota if i just have one partition?
<scguy318> Tornadochas3r01: might be something with his ISP, or something
<Tornadochas3r01> o ok
<Tornadochas3r01> thanks
<cryonv> Not a flash drive... but an actual external USB hard drive...
<allenc> suggestions for a program to play mp3's that will randomize play of files?
<mike_> osmosis: i will let you know. how can i contact you? just come back here?
<Tornadochas3r01>  well everyone isp does that it must be mine
<scguy318> !player | allenc
<ubotu> allenc: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<scguy318> allenc: VLC is one
<scguy318> allenc: mplayer
<scguy318> allenc: lots of players to choose from
<allenc> lol... any preferences?
<scguy318> allenc: I use VLC
<jediborger> Does anyone know howto link two directories together?
<DigitalNinja_> I would like to test clamassassin. Is there a place I can get a virus?
<osmosis> mike_: yah, sure.
<scguy318> DigitalNinja_: sure, the EICAR test file
<Dr_willis> jediborger,  you may want to clairfy that  a bit.
<DigitalNinja_> Thanks
<DigitalNinja_> Oh
<jediborger> for example the link from cdrom in / to /media/cdrom
<Centaur5> Isn't Gutsy supposed to support winmodems out of the box?
<rbil> what key combo is used during booting Gutsy so that it boots up showing the details of the boot?
<DigitalNinja_> scguy318: Where do I get EICAR from?
<Dr_willis> jediborger,  ln -s /one/place /other/place
<mike_> osmosis: i wont be installing it tonight. it is 1:40 am where i am. but thanks for the help. and i will come back and report my findings
<scguy318> DigitalNinja_:
<scguy318> X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*
<jediborger> when I try to create links between directories using ln I get you can't create hard links, and symbolic tells me operation not permitted
<scguy318> DigitalNinja_: that string
<scguy318> DigitalNinja_: is the EICAR test file
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anyone tell me how to go about setting up a nessused server and or creating a login?
<scguy318> DigitalNinja_: their site has that string also
<Dr_willis> jediborger,  crossing filesystems, you cant use hard links. Youmust use soft links.
<scguy318> DigitalNinja_: http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm
<DigitalNinja_> scguy318: Do I add that to an email
<Dr_willis> jediborger,  you may be just using the ln -s command inproperly.
<jediborger> I'm staying on one filesystem
<scguy318> DigitalNinja_: it would be like in an attachment
<scguy318> DigitalNinja_: or w/e
<scguy318> DigitalNinja_: or file
<jediborger> I'm actually copying the install cd to a usb drive
<DigitalNinja> I see
<DigitalNinja> Thanks
<DigitalNinja> I'll give it a try
<snausage> anyone have a good link for install most prog's for ubuntu 7.10
<jediborger> but the symlinks didn't copy so I'm trying to recreate them and running into problems
<scguy318> snausage: sure, Synaptic Package Manager or Add/Remove ;)
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: have you pasted? I'm probably missing all your messages :(
<LtEmerpoc> hey scguy..
<bullgard4> I have two laptop computers with Ubuntu 7.10. One has a directory /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/ . Why doesn't have the other it as well?
<LtEmerpoc> http://pastebin.org/9288
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: thanks
<Dr_willis> jediborger,  thers some extra options to cp one would normally use to do that. Or use some fancy tar command tomake a exact copy including the links.
<ltemerpocsus> im still here scguy
<ltemerpocsus> im on 2 computers
<scguy318> LtEmerpoc: lemme edit your xorg.conf
<ltemerpocsus> ok...
<bigdissaved> does anyoone know why zlib_inflate is not built on 7.10 server?
<linux_> what's this mean :   C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<allenc> ok, vlc is playing it but won't stop...lol
<rbil> is there a key combination that turns off the graphical boot loader and boots in text mode?
<jediborger> cp -l source destination worked
<BedOfRoses> PLEASE JOIN ##SPORKS WE PAYPAL $10 TO THE FIRST 5 ONES WHO JOIN!
<jediborger> thanks for the help
<BedOfRoses> PLEASE JOIN ##SPORKS WE PAYPAL $10 TO THE FIRST 5 ONES WHO JOIN!
<BedOfRoses> PLEASE JOIN ##SPORKS WE PAYPAL $10 TO THE FIRST 5 ONES WHO JOIN!
<allenc> kick/ban
<BedOfRoses> PLEASE JOIN ##SPORKS WE PAYPAL $10 TO THE FIRST 5 ONES WHO JOIN!
<BedOfRoses> PLEASE JOIN ##SPORKS WE PAYPAL $10 TO THE FIRST 5 ONES WHO JOIN!
<Wifi-Phreak> Anybody know of a good program to record music from my laptop as its playing?
<linux_> what's this mean :   C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<allenc> how do I get vlc to stop playing?
<nephlim> Wifi-Phreak, i think xmms can do that with one of its plugins
<crazy6> what's the boot option to force VESA instead of ATI? I get a blank screen with 7.10 install CD :(
<Wifi-Phreak> Do you know which plugin?
<qball680> audacity Wifi
<scguy318> crazy6: safe graphics
<DigitalNinja_> I got a virus!
<scguy318> allenc: the stop button :P
<Wifi-Phreak> You know I tired that
<DigitalNinja_> I guess clamassassin is working
<scguy318> Itemerpocsus: k ive edited
<scguy318> Itemerpocsus: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<allenc> scguy318: doesn't work... even closed the program.....  lol
<Wifi-Phreak> I'm having trouble being able to play the song and record at the same time with audacity
<scguy318> Itemerpocsus: http://www.pastebin.org/9290
<rzimek78> where can I find new visualizations of analyzer for Amarok? I can't find it
<scguy318> allenc: strange
<allenc> scguy318: how do I show process and kill it?
<scguy318> allenc: ps -A
<crazy6> scguy318: as an option in the bootloader?
<scguy318> allenc: then kill PID
<scguy318> crazy6: well, no, its the menu option
<Wifi-Phreak> How do I config my computer to use the audio card for more than one program
<Wifi-Phreak> I use to be able to do that
<scguy318> crazy6: its not a bootloader thing
<raz0r> yeah
<raz0r> patrick whattup
<raz0r> some girls are just not fit for reality
<linux_> what's this mean :   C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: http://www.pastebin.org/9290
<allenc> scguy318: better, thanks!
<crazy6> scguy318: uh, well, if I select Start or Install from the bootloader, it thinks are the kubuntu splash for a while, and then black screen; isn't there a video=vesa option for "F6 Other Options" at hte bootloader?
<simplyubuntu> hello all!
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf paste that in
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: the text box at bottom has the text
<simplyubuntu> can anyone recommend a good p2p client for ubuntu?
<scguy318> !p2p | simplyubuntu
<ubotu> simplyubuntu: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<cryonv> Any Grub experts?
<scguy318> crazy6: vga=... yeah, but that's for the boot phase I think
<scguy318> crazy6: you're describing an X issue
<pakratt> I just installed gutsy on a toshiba satellite a135 and I can't get grub to install
<simplyubuntu> im tired of frostwire using up all my resources!
<scguy318> crazy6: try the alternate CD if X doesn't want to work
<linux_> what's this mean :   C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<ltemerpocsus> scguy i cant see what you pasted
<cryonv> pakratt: That makes two of us...
<pakratt> cryonv, what's the problem? I've been messing with it a lot recently
<scguy318> linux_: have you installed build-essential?
<simplyubuntu> !DirectConnect
<ubotu> Direct Connect clients: Valknut (Qt), dcgui (GTK), dc-qt (Qt, alpha), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<linux_> yes,i'm sure i have
<simplyubuntu> !SoulSeek
<ubotu> SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<Wifi-Phreak> nephlim: Do you know what the plugin is?
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: http://www.pastebin.org/9290
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf paste that in
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: then restart X
<crazy6> scguy318: gah, it'd be alot easier if I could just get it working with a software / vesa driver first and then web update to get the restricted!
<cryonv> pakratt: i'm installing on a DELL Inspiron XPS... and I can't get Gub to install on the primary drive to boot a USB drive
<z0rz> I had a bad install of mythbox on my ubuntu 7.10 desktop ... how can I remove mythbox completely and start over fresh?
<nephlim> Wifi-Phreak, not off the top of my head, no. sorry
<scguy318> crazy6: you could just install with alternate CD
<scguy318> crazy6: on the LiveCD you MIGHT be able to switch to tty1 then login
<scguy318> crazy6: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<ltemerpocsus> okay got it.. saved it.. now what do i do?
<Wifi-Phreak> Do you know where I might find it?
<scguy318> crazy6: then I guess edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<steven_> http://pastebin.com/mf2b07cd : i am having a read write file error
<scguy318> crazy6: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<crazy6> scguy318: black screen prevented that... trying with no splash and seeing if that'll leave me at terminal
<crazy6> scguy318: well, there is a console based installer too, no?
<allenc> any reason why ubuntu doesn't recognize 192.168.10.62 (the ip) as the machine (host) name HAL-9000 ?
<ma2> is there A WAY i can convert my .win games to play on linux ?
<Rich4> Need help: Received error after attempt to add/remove program "song write" : "W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tex-common/tex-common_1.9_all.deb, Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71). - connect (113 No route to host)"
<crazy6> ha, video=vesa worked! schweet!
<Hirvinen> !wine | ma2
<ubotu> ma2: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Cpudan80> ma2: Sure, reprogram them
<scguy318> Rich4: change your mirror in Software Sources
<ltemerpocsus> hey scguy
<ltemerpocsus> didnt work
<scguy318> crazy6: yes, the alternate CD
<ma2> cpudan80:how ? is there a program that would do that for me ?
<Cpudan80> ma2: Apart from that, wine is your best bet (although it it doesn't do well for 3D intensive games)
<scguy318> Itemerpocsus: why not?
<therealnanotube> Cpudan80: heh good one
<scguy318> Itemerpocsus: still not able to switch?
<ltemerpocsus> i dont know
<scguy318> Cpudan80: lies :P
<scguy318> Cpudan80: it does some games very nicely
<Cpudan80> ma2: Nope, you gotta use your blood sweat and tears man
<ltemerpocsus> its running in low graphics again..
<ltemerpocsus> like its been doing for yeah
<ltemerpocsus> the last hour or so
<Cpudan80> scguy318: Ok, let me rephrase that to say "Games which depend on DirectX"
<ma2> cpudan80:way is there not any good games for linux?
<Cpudan80> ma2: Because game developers want to make money, not enough *nix users
<Dr_willis> ma2,  i find quite a few good games..
<Cpudan80> And Dr_willis is right, there a quite a few good games
<Dr_willis> ma2,  i wonder why theres so many over priced/overhyped games for windows/ps2/ps3/xbox/ect..
<ma2> dr_willis:which games ? where can i get the full games ?
<scguy318> Itemerpocsus: try this one http://www.pastebin.org/9291
<Dr_willis> 'full' ? The ones im refering to are GPL/Free :)
 * Dr_willis is cheap.
<allenc> too bad WOW isn't one of them... :)
<Dr_willis> Wow Can (#*&@*  :)
<scguy318> Cpudan80: I played some DX games that did better on Linux than Windows :P
<allenc> hahaha... sorry but I respectfully disagree!
<ma2> dr_willis:ill do torrent games  if you have any
<Dr_willis> I was playing 'Swords of the new world' (I think thats the name) its free.
<dn4> how do I get the chat to start working in www.justin.tv using mozilla?
<allenc> is that like wow?
<Dr_willis> allenc,  IRC is the ultimate MMORPG.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ma2> cpudan80:do you have any good games on your pc ?
<Dr_willis> allenc,  a bit more diabloish in its gameplay. You do controll 3 players however.
<Dr_willis> allenc,  and its free.:)
<Cpudan80> ma2: no
<allenc> nice.
<scguy318> Dr_willis: there are some interesting games on the SDF Public Access Unix System
<scguy318> Dr_willis: some MUDs and the like
 * dn4 don´s his tin foil hat for + 5 resistance to alien mind control
<ma2> cpudan80:how do i find game that would work for this system ?
<scguy318> !appdb | ma2
<ubotu> ma2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<allenc> anyone help me with why ubunto cant resolve a ip to a host name?
<z0rz> I had a bad install of mythbox on my ubuntu 7.10 desktop ... how can I remove mythbox completely and start over fresh?
<Cpudan80> allenc: Bad DNS setting
<Dr_willis> There was/is  the 'Free Colonization' clone out - thats great for you olt timers that rember Colonization by Sid Miers.
<bitbit> Help! I changed some settings in the "Screen and Graphics" dialog and now my screen res is stuck on 600x800 "low graphics mode"
<ma2> cpudan80:which one would you use to play .win games ?
<rbil> allenc: is the hostname assigned in the hosts file?
<ma2> scguy318:what you use to play .win games ?
<scguy318> ma2: theres nothing else other than Wine
<scguy318> bitbit: check your /etc/X11 folder
<Dr_willis> wine/cedega
<scguy318> bitbit: Screens and Graphics should have generated an xorg.conf backup
<Cpudan80> ma2: If it's that important to you, run windows as dual-boot
<allenc> rbil: I am a neewb... dunno....
<Cpudan80> Unfortunately, nothing can totally replace Windows... yet
<rbil> do a ...   cat /etc/hosts
<ma2> cpudan80:ok sure, how ?
<scguy318> Dr_willis: Cedega is horribly out of date :P
<excaliber27> just curious if anyone's having any mounting issues in gutsy
<Cpudan80> !dualboot | ma2
<ubotu> ma2: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ltemerpocsus> nothing worked scguy\
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  I boot up my C64 to play games.. :)
<scguy318> Dr_willis: Wine probably surpasses it in many areas
<ma2> cpuda80:why not just tell me ?
<ltemerpocsus> i dont know whats going on
<allenc> I use my Vic20 and tape drive.
<scguy318> Dr_willis: lol nice
<Manottt> PLEASE JOIN ##SPORKS ! WE PAYPAL $50 TO THE FIRST ONE WHO JOINS !! THIS IS NOT A JOKE !! I'M ##SPORKS' FOUNDER!!!
<scguy318> !ops | Manottt
<ubotu> Manottt: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Manottt> PLEASE JOIN ##SPORKS ! WE PAYPAL $50 TO THE FIRST ONE WHO JOINS !! THIS IS NOT A JOKE !! I'M ##SPORKS' FOUNDER!!!
<excaliber27> bye
<bitbit> scguy318: what do I do with the backup files?
<ltemerpocsus> hey my friend scguy
<scguy318> bitbit: copy from backup to xorg.conf
<neilmorrow> hi all
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: yes?
<ltemerpocsus> can you just like...
<scguy318> bitbit: like this
<ltemerpocsus> listerally
<ltemerpocsus> literally
<ma2> cpudan80:1 more thing i seem to be stuck on! do you know about graphic card ?
 * Dr_willis wonders why thats the Unofficial Sporks channel...
<ltemerpocsus> remote desktop my shit
<scguy318> bitbit: sudo cp /etc/X11/nameofthatbackupfile /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> :)
<scguy318> Itemerpocsus: I could but I'm not sure if I want to
<Cpudan80> !graphics | ma2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bitbit> scguy318: sec
<Cpudan80> ehhh
<Cpudan80> !ati | ma2
<ubotu> ma2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scguy318> bitbit: then restart X by doing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<ma2> cpudan80:you know why i ask because the 3D is not working
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log again
<Cpudan80> ma2: follow the directions that ubotu gave you
<scguy318> ma2: you probably need restricted from Restricted Driver Manager
<ma2> scguy318:is not in there
<scguy318> ma2: what does glxinfo | grep rendering say
<ltemerpocsus> okay...
<ltemerpocsus> http://www.pastebin.org/9293
<scguy318> Itemerpocsus: in your xorg.conf
<scguy318> Itemerpocsus: find a line that says Virtual
<scguy318> Itemerpocsus: remove it, save, restart X
<ltemerpocsus> what does restart x mean?
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<ma2> scguy318:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45752/plain//did i do it right ?
<snausage> can someone let me know if there is anything wrong with ubuntu 7.10 gusty gibbon  and laptops??
<scguy318> ma2: not really but that's ok
<scguy318> ma2: looks like your DRI is off
<snausage> or anything i need to change?
<jordan> is there much of a difference between Linux Mint and Ubuntu?
<scguy318> ma2: what's in your xorg.conf?
<ma2> scguy318:i forgot how to find that?
<bitbit> scguy318: does Screens and Graphics backups all xorg.conf?
<scguy318> jordan: thats /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scguy318> bitbit: it should I think
<bullgard4> I have two laptop computers with Ubuntu 7.10. One has a directory /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/ . Why doesn't have the other it as well?
<scguy318> bitbit: if not you can do it yourself
<scguy318> bitbit: make sure to restart X of course when changing xorg.con
<scguy318> *conf
<bitbit> scguy318: I did and it didn't change back to the way it was. I think it changed to one of my older attempts to get it back before I tried your method
<ma2> scguy318:"http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45753/plain/"
<Teknomancer> i've got compizconfig-settings (Advanced Desktop Effects) installed.. but I *still* cannot remove the workspace switch animation. If i remove "Desktop Wall", even the ability to switch workspaces are gone.  Is it possible to switch workspaces, and NOT have the sliding animation?? (without disabling effects completely)
<impulsive> new server irc.strat0.topircnet.com
<bitbit> scguy318: I dont see any .bak file that looks like what I had before
<scguy318> bitbit: you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scguy318> bitbit: to reconfigure
<scguy318> bitbit: or paste it and I'll look
<bitbit> scguy318: k i'll try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first
<crazy6> is it "wrong" to buy an apple keyboard?
<scguy318> ma2: looks like you have an Intel card
<scguy318> ma2: those should have DRI out of box, hmm
<buibui> hello I want to share files to my XP network
<buibui> I've got samba installed, what now?
<scguy318> !samba | buibui
<ubotu> buibui: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<buibui> Can i go the opposite way around and share folders on this ubuntu install to my xp network
<buibui> (to backup)
<ma2> scguy318:am lost!
<scguy318> buibui: yes
<scguy318> ma2: pastebin
<buibui> is that info in the link?
<hwdyki> what package do i install to get java developement tools?
<scguy318> ma2: the command LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<scguy318> hwdyki: like an IDE?
<scguy318> hwdyki: or the JDK?
<scguy318> hwdyki: JDK that would be sun-java6-jdk
<mohkohn> Is partimage on the ubuntu livecd?
<scguy318> buibui: should be I think
<hwdyki> ok
<ma2> scguy318:"http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45754/plain/"
<snausage> is ubuntu bad on a laptop???
<ToddEDM> hey guys, how do i install a game on Linux, that is for windows... is it WINE i use?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: yes
<bitbit> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45755/
<ybt> u first howto use wine first
<ToddEDM> do i open the exe with wine?
<ybt> yup
<buibui> hmmm... that link just shows me how to mount a share from my xp network, not the other way around
<buibui> Does anyone know how i can get my ubuntu comp to act like a xp comp in a workgroup
<snausage> is there something i need to change in ubuntu to have my laptop run cooler?  semms to run hot and wont run off battery ??
<scguy318> ToddEDM: yes
<flash_> hi, im first here! im a programming and im studying english here.
<bitbit> scguy318: does that help you?
<ybt> ......
<scguy318> bitbit: also paste /va/rlog/Xorg.0.log
<crazy6> ...
<scguy318> bitbit: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crazy6> oh hell, this thing decided to fo an fsck on my 300gb data drive... this is going to take forever
<flash_> any youth who would like to chat with me?
<snausage> is there something i need to change in ubuntu to have my laptop run cooler?  semms to run hot and wont run off battery ??
<macksting> Second day on Linux. There's a long command I've been using to open a program with, like, parameters and stuff. I know I'll be doing this regularly. I hear tell of "scripts," or something akin. First off, am I hallucinating? Second off, how do I make one if, in fact, they are not akin to Ogopogo? :)
<bitbit> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45756/   -- Xorg.0.log
<scguy318> macksting: shortcut?
<buibui> Does anyone know how i can get my ubuntu comp to act like a xp comp in a workgroup
<toresn> does anyone here happen to use MOC (music on console) ?
<macksting> scguy: I dunno. I've been punching it into the terminal up until now; something I could click would be nice.
<toresn> if so, how do you use iconv?
<macksting> Like I said, second day.
<snausage> is there something i need to change in ubuntu to have my laptop run cooler?  semms to run hot and wont run off battery ??
<crazy6> macksting: you mean like for command line stuff? or just for starting programs?
<scguy318> macksting: make a shortcut
<scguy318> macksting: with the Terminal command as the, well, command
<ablyss> macksting: i use .bashrc for long commands i use a lot.  just edit .bashrc and add an alias, e.g. alias long_command="<actual command here>". Then run the alias next time
<macksting> Ablyss: That's a thought. I might do both.
<macksting> scguy318: So do I kinda right-click somewhere?
<ablyss> works great for long custom scripts
<macksting> It's not that long a command, really, just a line or two. More than I want to regularly type.
<scguy318> macksting: yeah
<scguy318> macksting: the desktop, should have create launcher or shortcut
<ma2> how here knows what is DRI ?
<ToddEDM> wow, right on , COD is installing
<ltemerpocsus> yeah... nothing changed..
<ephemient> macksting: just put it into a text file with "#!/bin/sh" on the top, and "chmod +x" that file
<ltemerpocsus> nothing scguy
<ToddEDM> yes, the original
<ablyss> yeah, if the command doesn't require a working directory then a shortcut launcher would be better
<bullgard4> I have two laptop computers with Ubuntu 7.10. One has a directory /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/ . Why doesn't have the other it as well?
<buibui> Does anyone know how i can get my ubuntu comp to act like a xp comp in a workgroup
<ltemerpocsus> i feel like an idiot
<bitbit> scguy318: any idea how to fix this?
<macksting> Hard to say, ablyss.
<ltemerpocsus> and asking the right questions and getting the right help but i dont know
<snausage> is there something i need to change in ubuntu to have my laptop run cooler?  semms to run hot and wont run off battery ??  anyone??
<scguy318> bitbit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45757/
<crazy6> snausage: maybe do a dmesg | less in a terminal and see if acpi is loading?
<scguy318> bitbit: ive edited it
<ltemerpocsus> scguy..
<macksting> Eph: Okaydium. scguy318: For some reason, I couldn't find any text on the desktop referring to that, nor anything obvious in right-click or other menus.
<scguy318> bitbit: try using that
<scguy318> yes?
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: yes?
<ablyss> macksting: for instance I have an alias that adds a shadow to all the jpegs in my current directory so it would be impossible to do that via a shortcut
<snausage> crazy6   sorry i have no idea what that means
<crazy6> snausage: and maybe try opening the systme monitor (depends what window manager you're using?) and see if your CPU is getting frequency scaled?
<jacob> what is grep and find and how are they related?
<ltemerpocsus> can you maybe just do it once
<ltemerpocsus> for me
<scguy318> jacob: grep applies a regex to its input
<crazy6> snausage: oh, well, do you know how to open a terminal? there's a shortcut for it... somewhere
<ltemerpocsus> remote desktop or whatver
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: sure I guess,
<snausage> ya i know that
<jacob> scguy318: i don't get that
<scguy318> ltemerpocsus: you'll have to reg to PM me, and you need to port forward 5900 of course
<snausage> just what would i type ( or paste in)
<scguy318> jacob: what do you mean?
<toresn> does anyone here happen to use MOC (music on console) ?
<toresn> if so, how do you use iconv?
<crazy6> snausage: (keep in mind this is only a shot in the dark, I don't know how to fix anything)  open a terminal, type in "dmesg | less"  (that character is a vertical, shift + \)
<scguy318> jacob: from the man page:        grep, egrep, fgrep, rgrep - print lines matching a pattern
<bullgard4> buibui: 'to act as' is a rather fuzzy word. Re-word your question so that it becomes more precise. You probably want to install and configure Samba.
<buibui> i need xp comp to be able to grab files from my ubuntu desktop
<ephemient> jacob: grep is a (text) filter, find recursively searches for files
<snausage> is there something i should be looking for now?
<buibui> i know it something to do with samba
<scguy318> macksting: using GNOME?
<scguy318> macksting: or Xfce?
<crazy6> snausage: thats the debugging messages that your kernel spits out as it is starting up, as individal modules (drivers) load. look around for a line that says "ACPI" (caps or not). you can search by pressing '/', typing in "acpi" and hitting enter
<buibui> i got it working before, so i could see my ubuntu comp from my windows comp
<buibui> but i ve completely forgotten how
<jacob> scguy318: ok, go on
 * macksting isn't even quite sure what those are. Should he wiki, or is there some terminal command he can paste to find out?
<scguy318> macksting: tell me what Ubuntu you're using :)
<macksting> 7.04
<ComPro> my fglrx driver doesn't work anymore. it's the one that came with gutsy.
<scguy318> macksting: GNOME and Xfce are desktop managers
<scguy318>        grep, egrep, fgrep, rgrep - print lines matching a pattern
<scguy318> oops
<jacob> then how is find and locate different from each other
<ComPro> X will not start properly
<macksting> Ubuntu 7.04, not particularly Kubuntu or anything s'far as I can tell.
<bullgard4> buibui: Your wording still is not precise. So I cannot help you.
<scguy318> jacob: find walks through the filesystem
<crazy6> snausage: oh, the other easier thing is that you can open another terminal, and type "top" , it'll give you a live printout of what is loading up your system (look under CPU column)
<scguy318> jacob: doing whatever is asked of it
<scguy318> jacob: locate in contrast just searches an index
<scguy318> jacob: generated by updatedb
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im installing a game under WINE, and its asking for the second CD..... it wont let me eject it !!!
<snausage>  ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C0] enabled at IRQ 11
<snausage> [  174.596000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [C0C0] -> GSI 11 (lev
<snausage> el, low) -> IRQ 11
<jacob> scguy318, ok that makes sense thx
<ToddEDM> any solutions?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: wine eject ...
<ToddEDM> ?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: wine eject thedriveletter
<crazy6> snausage: eh, if it doesn't say there was an error, who knows. check "top"
<scguy318> ToddEDM: thats a command to run
<buibui> I dont know how else i can explain. I need to access files on my ubuntu comp from xp comp through network, so since i am using workgroups, i need my ubuntu comp to act as a xp comp and join the workgroup so i can access its files
<scguy318> ToddEDM: the drive letter of the CD-ROM drive in Wine, if you don't know run winecfg and look at Drives tab
<scguy318> macksting: ok, I think I kinda left you in the dust there
<scguy318> macksting: if you right click on the Desktop
<macksting> I'm afraid I'm easy to get dusty.
<ComPro> i need some help please. i rebooted and now my fglrx driver will not work. x will not start properly if fglrx is specified in my xorg.conf file
<scguy318> macksting: you know, with the pretty background and all
<crazy6> snausage: see if anything is sitting there using 50% or more of the CPU
<scguy318> macksting: there should be a choice called Create Launcher
<scguy318> macksting: that's how you create a shortcut
<bitbit> scguy318: still doesnt work
<scguy318> macksting: affectionately known as .desktop files, just ordinary text files
<scguy318> bitbit: same thing?
<ToddEDM> thganks scguy318
<snausage> acpi: looking for dsdt in initramfs... error , file /dsdt.aml not found.
<macksting> scguy318: Ah! I'm starting to get the idea. Should I paste a copy of the command so's you can tell me how to fill in the blanks? It'd shed some light on the command process for me, too.
<snausage> would that be the problem?
<scguy318> macksting: sure
<bitbit> scguy318: yeah, same thing. listen when I isntalled Ubuntu a few days ago it made the screen res look okay all by itself, can I make it do is again somehow?
<snausage> crazy6   acpi: looking for dsdt in initramfs... error , file /dsdt.aml not found.
<scguy318> bitbit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg perhaps
<macksting> from terminal: ALEPHONE_DATA='/usr/local/share/AlephOne/M1A1' alephone
<crazy6> snausage: interesting, not sure... google it
<crazy6> snausage: or some subset of it
<scguy318> macksting: you should be at the Create Launcher dialog right now
<CapaH> Hello all. I have a PCI NetGear RangeMax Wireless Wifi Adapter WPN311 --- Ubuntu sets up some restricted drivers, and when I iwconfig I can see two new interfaces: wifi0 and ath0 --- now, neither one "works" in that I cannot use either one to actually connect to a network. Using ath0 I can iwscan --- Can ANYONE help me on this?
<scguy318> macksting: for the Name field, whatever you want
<scguy318> macksting: the Command field what you just pasted for me
 * macksting feels kinda silly now.
<scguy318> macksting: Comment whatever you want, its just additional information
<scguy318> macksting: for the tooltip
 * macksting feels really silly now.
<macksting> Thanks.
<ComPro> please i need some help desperately. i rebooted and X will not start with fglrx set as my driver.
<RandomOutburst> when i go into the terminal and type umount /dev/hd0, or any of my drives for that matter, it just says  not found. anyone know why?
<Fezzler> how do I send a txt file or other out the ttyUSB0 in Ubuntu/Linux?  Is there a ProComm like terminal/modem program in Ubuntu?
<ngupta> Hi all, I am having a strange problem here. On battery my system starts hibernating after some time of inactivity. This is annoying while watching a video. How can I disable this? Hope somebody can help me.
<magic_ninja> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a7.10+20071120_all.deb: files list file for package `foo2zjs' is missing final newline
<scguy318> Fezzler: cat txtfile > /dev/ttyUSB0
<scguy318> Fezzler: probably doesn't work but random thought
<ma2> how do i use this"$ git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel" ?
<jbmigel> ComPro does X give you an error on startup?
<scguy318> ma2: as it's written, without the prompt
<RandomOutburst> ?
<ma2> what is prompt
<scguy318> ma2: the $
<scguy318> ma2: you need to install Git before running that of course
<ComPro> jbmigel: no it either loads to a black screen and i cant even switch to a terminal, or it will load with a low resolution and say that it couldnt properly detect my card
<bitbit> scguy318: hey! it worked! thank you so much!
<ngupta> Hi all, I am having a strange problem here. On battery my system starts hibernating after some time of inactivity. This is annoying while watching a video. How can I disable this? Hope somebody can help me.
<ma2> scguy318:how i do that ?
<scguy318> bitbit: np
<scguy318> ma2: sudo apt-get install git I think
<buibui> I need to access files on my ubuntu comp from my seperate xp comp through network, so since i am using workgroups, i need my ubuntu comp to act as a xp comp and join the workgroup so i can access its files. Anyone know how??
<jbmigel> ComPro you have set your driver = "fglrx" in your xorg.conf?
<macksting> Curious. The command works fine in the terminal, but doesn't work in the shortcut.
<macksting> I'm being asked to test something totally different right now. Be back in a few.
<ComPro> jbmigel: yes. if i set it back to vesa, i can get in just fine, but then i cant set up dual head or use compiz or anything.
<techII> ok, how do i change the codec that the snd-hda-intel module uses?  /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 gives me "Codec: Generic 11c1 Si3054" while codec#3 gives me "Codec: Realtek ID 268"
<ngupta> Hi all, I am having a strange problem here. On battery my system starts hibernating after some time of inactivity. This is annoying while watching a video. How can I disable this? Hope somebody can help me.
<techII> buibui, look at "samba", don't ask me about configuring it
<jbmigel> ComPro did you compile your own fglrx or use a package?
<scguy318> macksting: oh
<ma2> scguy318:am i doing is right i found this link from intel for is chip
<scguy318> macksting: when you come back
<scguy318> ma2: I'm not sure that's a good solution
<scguy318> macksting: I forgot to mention this
<scguy318> macksting: prefix the ALEPHONE_DATA with env
<ComPro> jbmigel: i went about it by enabling it in the restricted driver manager
<magic_ninja> how do i ls a dir yet only show files with certain characters
<magic_ninja> for instance only files starting with f
<un1xxen> omg . i love the gutsy gibbon
<mohkohn> virtualbox or xen for running winxp as a vm?
<ngupta> Hi all, I am having a strange problem here. On battery my system starts hibernating after some time of inactivity. This is annoying while watching a video. How can I disable this? Hope somebody can help me.
<jbmigel> ComPro what ATI card do you have installed?
 * un1xxen loves you all 
<scguy318> magic_ninja: ls /that/dir/f*
 * un1xxen is uber happy
<macksting> So env ALEPHONE?
<scguy318> macksting: like
 * un1xxen quits windows .. yay
<ComPro> jbmigel: i went about it by enabling it in the restricted driverjbmigel: ATI Radeon x1650
<ere4si> magic_ninja: try ls /dir | grep f
<scguy318> macksting: env ALEPHONE_DATA="/usr/local/share/AlephOne/M1A1" alephone
<scguy318> macksting: like that
<magic_ninja> ere4si and scguy318 ty
<buibui> everyone told me too "look at samba"
<scguy318> macksting: the shortcut command is kinda different from what bash takes
<buibui> I already have
<buibui> anyway
<techII> about my sound problem, "Caller ID" and "Off-hook" flags appear in alsamixer, along with a "Master" volume control, nothing else is there;  speakers work, but it seems like the mixer is dealing with a modem
<buibui> think i've found simpler method
<buibui> even has a youtube video
<ere4si> buibui: look at nfs :)
<techII> the master volume control seems to work with the speakers
<ngupta> Hi all, I am having a strange problem here. On battery my system starts hibernating after some time of inactivity. This is annoying while watching a video. How can I disable this? Hope somebody can help me.
<macksting> scguy318: I'll try to bear that in mind. The shortcut works fine now!
<macksting> I'll make sure to copy that formula for further shortcuts, until such time as I've dissected this thing enough to know how to do more with it.
<macksting> Danke!
<scguy318> macksting: np, there's probably docs for Freedesktop.org stuff
<scguy318> macksting: that's a standard so to speak for Linux desktops
<scguy318> macksting: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<magic_ninja> now the next step
<techII> ngupta, the "inhibit panel" applet, or look under System>Preferences>Power Management
<techII> s/inhibit panel/inhibit applet
<magic_ninja> my proc runs at 1.1ghz right now, but it used to run at 1.4, for some reason it crashes when i run it at 1.4 but i never had a problem before, will linux still boot like normal if i simply reset the proc in bios or will i need a new kernel
<ComPro> does anyone know what would make the fglrx driver suddenly not work? i rebooted from a working configuration, no changes, and X failed to load again, no errors.
<scguy318> magic_ninja: you wont need a new kernel
<jbmigel> ComPro have you tried editing only the device section of xorg.conf to fglrx and dont screw with compiz?
<ngupta> techII, I've tried that. In my power preferences, I have put to sleep when : never
<techII> ngupta, then i have no idea
<ngupta> ok, thanks.
<ComPro> jbmigel: yes, i've backed up my xorg.conf and started from scratch. the only thing changed right now from defaults is telling it that it's fglrx
<magic_ninja> now
<ma2> scguy318:the thing is i dont know if am doing it right
<magic_ninja> my next question
<magic_ninja> what are some probable things that would cause my cpu to overheat
<scguy318> ma2: I'm not sure what you're trying to do is a good idea
<scguy318> magic_ninja: inadequate cooling ;)
<magic_ninja> i'm fairly certain its running cool enough, the only crashes i get are when running cs for more then an hour
<bullgard4> I have two laptop computers with Ubuntu 7.10. One has a directory /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/ . Why doesn't have the other it as well?
<ma2> scguy318:am trying to fix dri and enable 3D on my graphic card
<scguy318> bullgard4: perhaps linux-headers-2.6.22.4 isn't installed
<magic_ninja> scguy318: it always ran fine before after i replaced the cpu fan
<jbmigel> ComPro can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log?
<magic_ninja> scguy318: rusty on hardware i havn't done much of it for a few years, but i'm about to build a new comp so i need to brush up on it >.<
<bitbit> another problem: my screen is connected to the motherboard, when I try to connect it to my graphics card the screen goes into "power saving mode"
<kryptik_> anyone here know of a channel on cracking vb progs?
<toresn> i need some help with mplayer
<scguy318> kryptik_: cracking like?
<scguy318> magic_ninja: hmm I'm no hardware expert myself
<magic_ninja> bitbit: your graphics card isn't being detected
<scguy318> magic_ninja: I'm still running stuff from like 2000 :P
<ComPro> jbmigel: where is said file, and what is pastebin?
<magic_ninja> same
<magic_ninja> xp 1700+
<Link> i have a question about WUBI
<magic_ninja> athalon that is
<bitbit> magic_ninja: what should I do?
<kryptik_> like debugging, disassemly
<magic_ninja> bitbit: check your bios and make sure that your graphics card on the mobo is disabled and the one in agp or pci is enabled first off
<toresn> i need some help with mplayer... when i switched to an external monitor from the one on my laptop, mplayer suddenly stop working... i can only run it with mplayer -vo x11 <filename>  now
<kryptik_> like they do with softice and smartcheck... only oldschool ways
<scguy318> kryptik_: well, dunno if theres a channel specifically for VB, since a VB app is just a program that totally depends on msvbvm60.dll
<toresn> and then it wont be fullscreen
<scguy318> kryptik_: but im sure theres a channel for reverse engineering
<jbmigel> ComPro the file is /var/log/Xorg.0.log and pastebin.ca is a website that lets you paste stuff and let other people see it... go there and paste the file contents, then share the link
<bullgard4> scguy318: linux-headers-2.6.22-14 is installed. I have checked that.
<ere4si> I just installed the fluxbuntu rc and can't get past the login window - there's no way for me to type name and password - no cursor...
<ComPro> jbmigel: i cannot pastebin as i cannot get to a gui
<scguy318> bullgard4: hmm dunno
<magic_ninja> bitbit: its like having two soundcards, one on mobo and one in pci, you have to enable the pci one in bios
<kryptik_> do you think it would be possible to crack a windows vb program under linux without the use of wine or the like
<bitbit> magic_ninja: k, brb
<tntCry> please any experts in networking and ports?
<crazy6> I wish my sound worked
<scguy318> kryptik_: sure, disassemble then anaylze
<jbmigel> ComPro use the vesa or ATI driver... or refer to the log file and find the error yourself
<magic_ninja> tntCry: state the problem
<bullgard4> scguy318: Ok. Enjoy Ubuntu!
<tntCry> crazy6, pc or laptop?
<scguy318> kryptik_: *analyze
<Pir8> Guys, is there a way to set two different wallpapers on dual monitor setup ?
<kryptik_> ok ty
<scguy318> bullgard4: wish I knew more
<scguy318> kryptik_: if you're looking for help in reverse engineering I wish I knew :P
<tntCry> magic_ninja, at the university many things is blocked forexample i cant connect in IRC , but i can surf the web .. only . any help for routing like httptunnel in windows
<Fezzler> Getting error: "Couldn't open /dev/ttyd0 - check permissions"  How do I do that?
<emja> damn openoffice takes tenb minutes to start
<kryptik_> yeah... im doing this mod-x thing
<scguy318> Fezzler: ls -l /dev/ttyd0
<RandomOutburst> how do you unmount a hdd?
<scguy318> RandomOutburst: graphically or wut?
<buzzsaw> its been a while sicne i used linux and i am a bit confused i just did a ./configure and it is telling me that i must have the png library installed
<kryptik_> i cracked it before in windows... just that wine isnt handling properly
<tntCry> emja, takes less then 4seconds for a p4 1.7 ghz 256ram and 16mb on board GFX
<toresn> i need some help with mplayer... when i switched to an external monitor from the one on my laptop, mplayer suddenly stop working... i can only run it with mplayer -vo x11 <filename>  now
<toresn> and then it wont be fullscreen
<emja> tntCry: 1GHz, 256Mb RAM
<RandomOutburst> umm i dont know i guess, or with the shell
<scguy318> kryptik_: read up on winedbg or VM :P
<kryptik_> the forum suggested vmware.... but have no idea about it
<Fezzler> What does this mean? "crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty 3, 224 2007-11-25 00:48 /dev/ttyd0"
<kryptik_> and you do aswell
<tntCry> emja, maybe you have a dead ram
<magic_ninja> tntCry: use a proxy server with an okay port to connect to irc
<emja> tntCry: something very wrong here. fresh ubuntu install, no openoffice settings in /home/user
<scguy318> buzzsaw: sudo apt-get install libpng12-dev
<RandomOutburst> how would i unmount it?
<emja> tntCry: good point. I will run memtest
<scguy318> RandomOutburst: in Nautilus right click, Unmount
<emja> thx
<scguy318> RandomOutburst: CLI sudo umount /the/mnt/point
<tntCry> anybody else know how to bypass university ports , coz i cant connect with IRC , and i cant start pidgins . however with xp i can run msn messenger in the uni
<RandomOutburst> i need to format a partition and qtparted wont let me until its unmounted
<pakratt> you still around cryonv?
<tntCry> emja, it can be even because u have compiz enabled and many other app's
<RandomOutburst> im using backtrack 2 btw
<scguy318> tntCry: SSH out?
<emja> tntCry: no compiz. possible other apps from medibuntu repo
<scguy318> tntCry: or Tor
<RandomOutburst> but it should more or less be the same as ubuntu yes?
<buzzsaw> so with ubuntu is my user root?
<tntCry> scguy318, what do you mean?
<buzzsaw> is that why i need to sudo?
<bullgard1> RandomOutburst: This is a security measure. Thank God that this security measure is built in.
<scguy318> RandomOutburst: yeah
<emja> buzzsaw: no. sudo is because you're not root
<Reng> hey is screenlets.org down for you guys? i can seem to get to their site
<RandomOutburst> when i try umount /dev /hd1 it just says not found
<buzzsaw> well it asks me for MY password
<tntCry> scguy318, with windows i can use msn messenger , but with ubuntu i cant login msn with pidgins however i can do surfing exactly like windows
<scguy318> buzzsaw: yeah to elevate privileges to root, since your account is in /etc/sudoers
<emja> buzzsaw: yes, because you're authorised to run things as root with sudo
<buzzsaw> ok :-)
<magic_ninja> tntCry: set your protocol
<tntCry> huh
<RandomOutburst> what would be wrong?
<buzzsaw> its been a few years but if i remember correctley to install a tarball after i unzip it i   ./configure make make install  ?
<Reng> can you guy check if this site www.screenlets.org work?
<scguy318> buzzsaw: yep, though one small tweak for the last thing
<scguy318> buzzsaw: sudo make install, since make will write to directories owned by root
<peterbilt> RandomOutburst - lose the space
<scguy318> Reng: ditto her
<tntCry> any app that can by pass uni ports in ubuntu :( comon its linux..
<buzzsaw> ok so then   ./configure make    sudo make install
<RandomOutburst> so umount/dev/hd1 ?
<scguy318> RandomOutburst: umount /dev/hdd1
<emja> RandomOutburst: umount  /dev/hd1
<emja> snap
<scguy318> RandomOutburst: I don't think it's hd1 :P
<emja> yeah, that too. ;-)
<RandomOutburst> why not scguy318?
<kryptik_> this winedbg thing might just work.... is the a way to set BP
<kryptik_> or would i need to dissasmeble first or something
<RandomOutburst> ok....
<RandomOutburst> im a freakin idiot
<RandomOutburst> hda
<peterbilt> RandomOutburst - it should be /dev/hdd  or /dev/sda  more likely
<scguy318> kryptik_: its supposed to be modeled after gdb or something, I'm clueless at that so
<tntCry> guys any app that can by pass university ports which stops people from doing things forexample slow loading on youtube vids , pidgin cant connect ,. but msn messenger* ( windows ) can..
<emja> RandomOutburst: welcome to the club
<RandomOutburst> haha
 * emja grins
<RandomOutburst> thanks
<scguy318> tntCry: SSH out to your home machine, use Tor
<kryptik_> ok... ty for the advice though
<scguy318> tntCry: though TOr is slow
<peterbilt> RandomOutburst - it should be /dev/hdb for example
<scguy318> tntCry: or find a SOCKS or HTTP proxy
<tntCry> scguy318, what is ssh :?
<scguy318> tntCry: Secure Shell
<scguy318> tntCry: one of its features is TCP forwarding
<tntCry> how do we do that scguy318
<scguy318> tntCry: you'll need another machine to run sshd
<Fezzler> crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty 3, 224 2007-11-25 00:48 /dev/ttyd0 ????
<tntCry> Tor from firefox
<sohi> helo uys
<m0u5e> how do i start another xsession for a different display?
<toresn> i need some help with mplayer... when i switched to an external monitor from the one on my laptop, mplayer suddenly stop working... i can only run it with mplayer -vo x11 <filename>  now
<toresn> and then it wont be fullscreen
<scguy318> Fezzler: the device has permission 666
<sohi> how can i connect to internet with dialup modem
<scguy318> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<tntCry> how do i do it with a single machien scguy318 ?
<sohi> plz pm me private
<scguy318> tntCry: you don't
<scguy318> tntCry: are you guys going through an HTTP proxy or wut?
<tntCry> cant linux hack this lame university firewall?
<Fezzler> scguy318 How do I change so I have permission to open ttyUSB0
<sohi> hey support plz help m e
<scguy318> Fezzler: sudo chmod 777 /dev/ttyd0
<scguy318> !sohi | dialup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sohi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !dialup | sohi
<ubotu> sohi: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<RandomOutburst> tntCry, yes and then you can go to prison :)
<tntCry> scguy318, i dunno its a University proxy which has port blocking ect.. .. but only accepts surfing and MSN MESSENGER , however with pidgins and amsn and kopete cant connect ... i can do surfing tho
<mohkohn> 3 hours to apt-get xubuntu-desktop :(
<crazy6> so, what's the deal with my sound not working?
<scguy318> tntCry: on Windows is MSN Messenger set to go through a proxy or the like?
<sohi> thank you
<tntCry> RandomOutburst, no prison in this university , if i can hack and get my degree's i might send you a gift
<m0u5e> how do i start another xsession for a different display?
<mohkohn> crazy6, alsamixer?
<scguy318> tntCry: at my high school, I just SSH home to my machine and browse as I please
<tntCry> just normal scguy318  , i installed msn messenger and then signed in and it worked in windows
<scguy318> tntCry: hmm
<Fezzler> Is ttyd0 a com port while I'm trying to open ttyUSB0.  Is that the problem?
<neil_d> hi, I am trying to create a 'static' executable when using gcc normally my program compiles and links, when I add the '-static' keyword to the gcc link cycle, I get lots of error messages like "undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_lock'" how do I fix this ?
<scguy318> Fezzler: change ttyd0 to ttyUSB0 or w/e
<scguy318> Fezzler: in the command I mentioned
<tntCry> you think ssh home can work>
<crazy6> mohkohn: everything is turned up...
<scguy318> tntCry: sure
<scguy318> tntCry: the home machine needs to run sshd
<tntCry> how do i connec to it? because i cant even connect with IRC in theyr
<sohi> if i install some software in add/remove application ....  is my memory low speed?
<mohkohn> ok crazy6 I am just trying the obvious. It happened to me once.
<scguy318> tntCry: use an SSH client, have the sshd listen on port 80 or 443
<Radi01> How do I get root privileges for firestarter.
<scguy318> tntCry: connect to the sshd through those ports
<Fezzler> I'm running a ./teeny-linux program that copies a BASIC file from the com port to the RS232 on my other computer
<tntCry> will it load youtube quicker>?
<scguy318> Radi01: why do you need that? its just a frontend
<crazy6> mohkohn: yeah... hrm.. it's plugged in, speakers work (verified with PSP), I trying muting & unmuting everything that has that option
<crazy6> wah wah
<bullgard4> I have two laptop computers with Ubuntu 7.10. One has a directory /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/ . Why doesn't have the other it as well?
<scguy318> tntCry: hopefully sure
<tntCry> download speed is down to 15 kb
<Fezzler> But I'm using a USB-to-Serial cable ttyUSB0
<tntCry> its weird in this university
<tntCry> they have technology up the A$$
<scguy318> Fezzler: sudo chmod 777 /dev/ttyUSB0
<scguy318> tntCry: then after you connect in through SSH
<scguy318> tntCry: add a dynamic port forward, thats your local SOCKS proxy
<scguy318> tntCry: then point programs to that forward
<scguy318> !ssh | tntCry
<ubotu> tntCry: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<scguy318> and I'm tired
<scguy318> so I don't feel like talking more :(
<Fezzler> I think the problem is the ./teeny-linux is trying to open a com port (ttyd0) while the cable is on ttyUSB0??
<mohkohn> If it gets beyond the obvious I am not much help to you. There is a sound troubleshooting doc in the wiki
<Radi01> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tntCry> but i hope you could explain it to me quicker scguy318
<scguy318> Fezzler: symlink it
<tntCry> i add dynamic port on my ssh client to my ssh dedicated server?
<scguy318> tntCry: yep
<scguy318> tntCry: then point programs to that dynamic port
<scguy318> and ubotu's tidbit is a slight lie, PuTTY works on Linux too
<tntCry> sio i must go to my pidgin se  t tings and change it ?
<Fezzler> symlink?
<tntCry> to my Ssh setting?
<scguy318> Fezzler: yeah, like
<toresn> hmm, i would like to have my xorg.conf cleaned up a bit... i've run the "Screens and graphics" tool a few times... can anyone help with this?
<tntCry> you mean all the app's > settings of my ssh and my ssh > to my dedicated SSH ?
<Fezzler> can I get ttyd0 re-mapped to ttyUSB0 temporarily?
<tntCry> i hope it works
<scguy318> Fezzler: yeah, through a symlink, you would do like
<Fezzler> so the ./teeny program think ttyUSB is ttyd0?
<scguy318> Fezzler: ln -s /dev/ttyd0 /dev/ttyUSB0
<scguy318> Fezzler: like that
<demon_spork> someone say my name please
<neil_d> hi, I am trying to create a 'static' executable when using gcc normally my program compiles and links, when I add the '-static' keyword to the gcc link cycle, I get lots of error messages like "undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_lock'" how do I fix this ?
<scguy318> tntCry: yeah
<CapaH> Is there anyone here who knows how to get a Netgear PCI Wireless card to work? WPN311 --- Ubuntu "out of the box" sees the hardware, but I cannot connect to my access point. My access point is a linksys wireless router --- can anyone help me?
<neil_d> demon_spork,
<scguy318> tntCry: I'm too tired to speak more
<scguy318> CapaH: what chipset? I guess you're my last question before bedtime
<tntCry> you need a hot tea on the balcony with a cig
<scguy318> tntCry: no cigs for me that would be illegal :P
<RandomOutburst> black tea i would recommend
<jscinoz> Ubuntu is completely hanging (ie. sysrq or ctrl-alt-bksp do nothing) whenever i open multiple programs without waiting between opening each, what causes this and how can i fix it?
<tntCry> illegal scguy318 ? how old are you
<Fezzler> ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/ttyUSB0' to `/dev/ttyd0': File exists ??
<scguy318> tntCry: like 15
<Fezzler> still no go
<tntCry> damn !!!
<scguy318> Fezzler: sudo rm /dev/ttyd0
<tntCry> im impressed scguy318
<buzzsaw> um one last question how do i change my resalution?
<scguy318> Fezzler: and I think I got the ln backwards
<Fezzler> still getting I don't have permission for ttyd0
<jscinoz> fezzler, try sudo su first, then rm /dev/ttyd0
<tntCry> you could be a great hacker if you stick with linux
<neil_d> buzzsaw, in 7.10 from the System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<scguy318> Fezzler: then do like
<magic_ninja> is agp backwards compatible, i wanna upgrade my card, but all the new agp cards are 8x and my mobo is 4x
<scguy318> Fezzler: ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyd0 or w/e it was
<RandomOutburst> just upgrade your mobo magic_ninja
<magic_ninja> RandomOutburst: no reason too, i'm building a new computer in a few months, i just want to spend a couple hundred upgrading this one
<RandomOutburst> spend about $110 and get a new mobo and vid card
<RandomOutburst> ahh
<scguy318> CapaH: ?
<Fezzler> rm: cannot remove `/dev/ttyd0': No such file or directory
<scguy318> CapaH: um, if you dont know what chipset
<scguy318> Fezzler: my mistake, that should be
<foureyes779> Fezzler: try ttyD0
<tntCry> scguy318, i hope you all the best in the future , dont lose this opportunity and have some juice , i recommend Coconut juice with milkshake , or banana shake , they have magnisium and vitamines b1 b2 b6 and this gives the best relaxing aroma ,.. more better then nicotine feel
<toresn> hmm, i would like to have my xorg.conf cleaned up a bit... i've run the "Screens and graphics" tool a few times... can anyone help with this?
<Fezzler> scguy: I'm nervous being in root
<scguy318> tntCry: lol thanks :)
<Fezzler> sudo su put me in root
<scguy318> Fezzler: I know
<Fezzler> can I, should I get out of root now
<dinop007> hi someone know how to delete dead links from applications?
<scguy318> Fezzler: if you want, though we're not done yet
<Fezzler> ok, now what
<scguy318> Fezzler: rm /dev/ttyd0 no work? i have that device on my ting
<scguy318> Fezzler: lemme go read the udev docs
<Fezzler> rm: cannot remove `/dev/ttyd0': No such file or directory
<dinop007> hi someone know how to delete dead links from applications?
<RandomOutburst> dinop007: what do you mean?
<buzzsaw> hum seems that it is auto refreshing when i change my vm screen size
<scguy318> Fezzler: what did that error say before?
<Reng> i have a core 2 duo and a geforce 7900gs, but when i watch 1080p res. video, it start skipping. why?
<RandomOutburst> Reng: what is your resolution set as?
<Fezzler> rm: cannot remove `/dev/ttyd0': No such file or directory
<scguy318> Fezzler: i meant like the original one
<brainfault> hi all
<Fezzler> Couldn't open /dev/ttyd0 - check permissions
<Reng> RandomOutburst, my desktop res. is 3360x1050
<scguy318> Fezzler: ok, just do
<dinop007> i deleted program with synaptic but the short cut still exist and i want to delet him
<brainfault> is there any way to install ubuntu on a ultrasparc III i
<scguy318> Fezzler: ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyd0
<scguy318> !sparc | brainfault
<ubotu> brainfault: Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<toresn> hmm, i would like to have my xorg.conf cleaned up a bit... i've run the "Screens and graphics" tool a few times... can anyone help with this?  i'm running an external screen with my laptop whose screen is disabled when external monitor is connected
<brainfault> there's a server for UltraSparc T1 architecture !
<crazy6> man,I am going to have to reinstall gentoo just to get sound back, that's rough
<dinop007> i deleted program with synaptic but the short cut still exist and i want to delete the dead short cut
<scguy318> Fezzler: then go ahead and exit the root shell
<graelin> REng: Do you have the NVidia new restricted driver installed?
<RandomOutburst> dino007 click on it and hit delete?
<brainfault> ubotu: thanks going to check
<Reng> grarlin, yup i have direct rendering
<neil_d> dinop007, so use the right-mouse button and delete it, or move to trash and empty it.
<scguy318> !bot | brainfault
<ubotu> brainfault: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dinop007> kk
<dinop007> i dont have right click button
<scguy318> Fezzler: success?
<scguy318> Fezzler: im about ready to fall asleep
<impresive> ïðèâåòèêñ
<neil_d> dinop007, you don't have a right mouse button ?
<Radi01> How do I get root privileges for firestarter.
<graelin> dinop007: Then drag it to trash (lower right)
<rhs> Radi01: sudo firestarter
<Radi01> k thanks
<neil_d> Radi01, you can get a root terminal by using 'sudo su -' and enter password.
<bmt2> hello to all
<Radi01> k
<|thunder> offtopic: what music player is at the bottom of http://wubi-installer.org/screenshots.php  ?
<bmt2> hey listen, I want to set up LAMP on my laptop....anybody got any ideas on how to go about it.....
<scguy318> Radi01: gksudo firestarter
<impresive> Hello people if you whant look my pussy or some video with me You must push the your mouse on this link http://sfera.axer.ru/trefer.php?311
<impresive> Hello people if you whant look my pussy or some video with me You must push the your mouse on this link http://sfera.axer.ru/trefer.php?311
<impresive> Hello people if you whant look my pussy or some video with me You must push the your mouse on this link http://sfera.axer.ru/trefer.php?311
<khaime> hello to all
<slavik> anyone know the code to run a program in a new xsession?
<bmt4> what happened ?
<dinop007> still dont work btw i use 64 bit linux
<|thunder> bmt2; lamp is just linux, apache, mysql, and php.
<Fezzler> scguy: That did it!
<graelin> thunder: Thats Listen
<bmt4> i was asking a question all of a sudden i was looking at a blank terminal
<CaptainMorgan> get these spammers and filth out of this channel
<Fezzler> Awesome
<|thunder> graelin; thanks. wasnt sure
<ActySofts> hello
<bmt4> |thunder: but how do you set it up..how do you comfirm that you have it set up ?
<dinop007> i cant drug it to the trash it is on the applications up in the tools bar
<ActySofts> can anybody help me turn off the system beep in xubuntu? (on #xubuntu nobody answers)
<bmt4> also does anyone know the difference in regards to LAMP "deployment" vs "development"
<CaptainMorgan> thank you ompaul
<Fezzler> scguy: Do I need to reset anything regarding ttyd0 or ttyUSB0?
<ComPro> can anyone explain what would make the fglrx driver not function at all after a simple reboot?
<|thunder> ActySofts; i only know in gnome, its in prefs/sound
<mohkohn> #xubuntu
<mohkohn> oops
<RandomOutburst> ComPro: satan
<graelin> dinop007: Try reinstalling using synaptic then uninstalling it using the remove completely option
<CapaH> I have a NETGEAR PCI Wireless card, and it wont work. Ubuntu says it recognizes/sees the hardware -- restricted driver "In use" and "Enabled" --- but I cannot connect to my network! Can anyone here, please, help? I have been trying to figure this out for three days.
<RandomOutburst> no not really, sorry, i have no idea
<ComPro> haha very funny
<ComPro> lol
<raz0r> it's all a barrel of monkies
<crazy6> I can't seem to read data from my data drive (ext3); do I need to add a umask of some kind to fstab or is there a more kosher way of doing it?
<raz0r> i just like to pick the ones that don't talk until they have to say something useful
<ompaul> ComPro, you got a new kernel?
<CapaH> I type: iwconfig ath0 essid linksys3  -- then I type iwconfig and it shows ESSID: linksys3 but it says: "Not-Associated" also, I do not know how to fix this
<scguy318> CapaH: use ndiswrapper
<ComPro> no. im running the latest ubuntu - gutsy
<whereswaldo> hey everyone! Im having a bit of a sound problem, its really quiet and static-y. I read about an Intel soundcard related problem, but I dont think mine is one
<scguy318> CapaH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Fezzler> scguy: Do I need to reset anything regarding ttyd0 or ttyUSB0?
<scguy318> Fezzler: reset? dont think so
<bmt4> CapaH: i have integrated wireless on my laptop, and i had no problem...did you check on : system > administration > network ?
<ompaul> ComPro, well the other option is that it did not work before - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do that in a terminal and see what you get back
<Fezzler> meaning undo some of our synklinks?
<|thunder> crazy6; see if you can read from it if mounting it manually. umount /dev/hda1 then mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /media/dataorwhatever
<mohkohn> is there anywhere to get a precompiled 2.6.23 kernel?
<Radi01> I have firestarter installed..but it keeps asking for root privileges to start it.
<mohkohn> prepackaged I mean.
<Fezzler> okay, do I need to do anything to get out of root in Terminal or just close it?
<ompaul> !rootsudo | Radi01
<ubotu> Radi01: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cdm10> Does anyone here use Ekiga?
<Radi01> k
<graelin> cdm10: I have it installed and enabled, but never actually used it
<ComPro> ompaul: i've run the reconfigure before. i reset it all back to defaults. when i first installed, it defaulted to vesa. it told me to install the restricted drivers. i did so. that worked fine. now today i reboot and i can work with vesa, but not fglrx anymore.
<cdm10> graelin: and, it worked?
<cdm10> graelin: like, you could log into your ekiga account and make a test call?
<crazy6> |thunder: oh, actually, it's some freak file that has minimal permissions set on it... whoops!
<scguy318> Fezzler: just exit
<neil_d> hi, I am trying to create a 'static' executable when using gcc normally my program compiles and links, when I add the '-static' keyword to the gcc link cycle, I get lots of error messages like "undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_lock'" how do I fix this ?
<Fezzler> great.  thanks so much
<ompaul> ComPro, and you tried the "restricted driver manager" again today - if it works you did install updates and they got in the way of whatever
<ompaul> neil_d, ask in #gcc
<scguy318> Fezzler: and you have nothing else to do, thats the only symlink we made anyway
<|thunder> crazy6; :) chmod 755 ./file
<Fezzler> Now I have my old Tandy Model 102 exchanging files with Ubuntu over a USB-to-Serial connection.  Awesome
<neil_d> ompaul, ok
<ComPro> ompaul: yes, i have. and it doesn't work.
<Gatestone> I use repo.freecreations.info but I don't find the signing key?
<ompaul> ComPro, so I guess you updated something that does not like it
<rhs> Fezzler: what's the use of this ?
<CapaH> scguy318: Hey thanks for your help. Before I use ndiswrapper do I somehow have to disable Ubuntu's built in drivers for this? If so, how do I do so
<ComPro> ompaul: i touched nothing.
<ompaul> Gatestone, ask the people who maintain that repo for instructions we don't support non ubuntu repos
<Naisenu> What is the smallest size Ubuntu can take up on a drive?
<Gatestone> ...and that's why update manager complains. It is not really tell what repo is the problem, so the warning is kind of scary...
<scguy318> CapaH: you will do that in the course of following the guide
<Fezzler> rhs: Tandy Model 102 only has 32k ram, so Ubuntu acts as huge storage device via the RS232 port
<scguy318> Naisenu: minimum is like 2 GB, not really that usable
<scguy318> Naisenu: 2.5 GB
<scguy318> Naisenu: thats for the OS and packages
<Naisenu> What is the smallest port of Ubuntu in any of it's related flavours?
<scguy318> Gatestone: the warning can be ignored
<rhs> Fezzler: so much fun it seems ;)
<Gatestone> ompaul: The update manager should anyway be fixed. It should tell, which repo is the problem, and allow me to install only those upgrades trhat are signerd
<scguy318> Gatestone: it's a good idea to ask the repo maintainer for a key
<CapaH> scguy318: Ok great, I will do that now thanks for your help -- hope it works
<ompaul> Gatestone, no it has to be flexable and your world view is broken cos sometimes packages are made without gpg keys
<Gatestone> I was just wandering if I could fix it right noe
<Fezzler> rhs: yes, I enjoy retro computing as well as learning linux via Ubuntu.  I like making older technology useful today
<bmt4> i just tried to upgrade to 7.10 and got this message : Failed to fetch http://www.debian-multimedia.org/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<bmt4> can anyone help ?
<scguy318> bmt4: remove that repo from your sources.list
<scguy318> or
<Gatestone> ompaul: basic desing criteria is always: be flexible in your input requirements, be conservative in your output specs..
<wers> In what ways is Abiword better than oowriter? :D
<scguy318> !source-o-matic | bmt4
<ubotu> bmt4: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<r4d10h4x> ne one know how to get reason 4 to work?
<scguy318> wers: so much lighter
<Naisenu> One other question, are there any guides for "how to share a drive?"
<wers> other than that scguy318 :D
<scguy318> wers: it might actually conform to the look and feel of your desktop
<scguy318> wers: you know, themes and all
<scguy318> wers: OO doesn't
<wers> yeah. that's the reason why it's what I'm using right now. hehehe
<rhs> Naisenu: sharing with windows or linux ?
<ompaul> Gatestone, I don't agree with you that the program is at fault - if the repo builder had put in keys no worries would be had they did not - you need information and if you still feel that is a bug go to launchpad.net and report it as such
<wers> I just want to know what to expect with Abiword
<bmt4> the sources.list is located ?
<Naisenu> rhs: Linux.
<r4d10h4x> reason 4. anyone?
<neil_d> bmt4, /etc/apt
<ompaul> !nfs | Naisenu
<ubotu> Naisenu: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Naisenu> rhs: If it wasn't apparent from the original question. Networked
<wers> I mean, I want to know the features that Abiword has that oowriter doesn't and vice versa
<bmt4> r4d10h4x: are you talking about the studio software ?
<bmt4> neil_d: thanks
<r4d10h4x> bmt4 yes
<Naisenu> Thanks. Considering I didn't know the terms to look for, I wasn't finding anything of use :)
<bmt4> r4d10h4x:what OS are you using ?
<r4d10h4x> 7.10 64bit
<cdm10> Does anyone know what I can do to fix this error message from ekiga?: Registration Failed: Forbidden
<bmt4> r4d10h4x: damn didn't know they made reason for linux...interesting
<bmt4> that new to me
<r4d10h4x> cdm10: change ip
<bmt4> then again i have not used reason in a while
<r4d10h4x> it runs through wine and when i use keygen it says key is wrong format
<cdm10> r4d10h4x: which IP?-
<r4d10h4x> cdm10: the one u connect with
<bmt4> r4d10h4x: is keygen a .exe file ?
<r4d10h4x> yes
<cdm10> r4d10h4x: I can't change my IP.
<whereswaldo> So, hey my sound is really quiet and static-y, I read about a problem with Intel sound chipsets but lspci | grep audio -i gives me ¨nvidia¨
<kpxantal> hi all, any openoffice expert onboard?
<r4d10h4x> cdm10: call ur isp
<r4d10h4x> lol
<cdm10> r4d10h4x: Is that supposed to be funny? My IP has nothing to do with whether I can connect or not...
<r4d10h4x> try reinstall
<cdm10> r4d10h4x: i've gotten this error across 4 different Ubuntu releases, reinstalling won't help.
<r4d10h4x> cdm10: i cant help you
<scguy318> cdm10: might be something with the SIP
<bmt4> can anyone give me that url to (re)generate the sources.list ?
<scguy318> !source-o-matic | bmt4
<ubotu> bmt4: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cdm10> r4d10h4x: well, at least you admit it.
<r4d10h4x> :)
<bmt4> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cdm10> scguy318: ISP, or SIP? Both have the same letters, and both have something to do with what I'm trying to do :)
<scguy318> cdm10: SIP
<scguy318> cdm10: probably something up with your SIP, I can't elaborate further unfortunately
<cdm10> scguy318: I don't have a SIP... I have a SIP client, and a SIP account... but no SIP.
<rhs> scguy318: is there a list of commands to help others  somewhere ?
<cdm10> I'm not sure what you mean by a SIP.
<cdm10> !ubotu | rhs
<ubotu> rhs: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rhs> thanks
<foureyes779> hrh
<bmt4> i just generated a new souces.list..i assume i am replacing the exact same sources.list file that located in the etc/apt area ?
<cdm10> bmt4: yep, but I'd back up the old one first
<cdm10> Ah, fixed it
<cdm10> I changed my password... some guy in the forums said that changing the password helped, and it did.
<Radi01> ompaul: i am using kubuntu/I have firestarter installed/When i start firestarter it keeps telling me (wrong) pass word.
<malnilion> I'm running with customized Desktop Effects and every time I log in my windows are skinned by default with emerald.  I can remedy this with running gtk-window-manager --replace, but I want a better solution.  Is there some configuration option somewhere to change it to start with gtk skinned windows in the first place?
<ompaul> Radi01, your password - try that - if not I don't know how you set it up
<ompaul> !firestarter | Radi01
<ubotu> Radi01: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Radi01> It tells me I dont have root privys..and Ive done everything..oi.
<neil_d> hi, I am trying to create a 'static' (.so files) executable when using gcc normally my program compiles and links, when I add the '-static' keyword to the gcc link cycle, I get lots of error messages like "undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_lock'" how do I fix this ?
<rhs> Radi01: what have you done ?
<Radi01> su/gksudo/sudo -i  U name it
<ompaul> Radi01, how did you install it?
<Radi01> add remove
<Radi01> I have used Ubuntu and had no problems/Now I am trying Kubuntu it acts funky
<ompaul> Radi01, use guarddog in its place
<Radi01> Is it comparable?
<rhs> Radi01: have you tried doing something that needs root privilege, like changing fstab ?
<Radi01> no
<kwtm> How do I know which file contains a font that I am interested in, such as "Sans Serif"?  (Not "Lucida San Serif" or "Bitstream Vera Sans", but just "Sans Serif".)  No file matches that exact name under /usr/share/fonts/truetype.
<rhs> Radi01: see if you can do it
<emja> tntCry: thx for your advice earlier. the openoffice problem ended up being rpc.statd not starting on the server.
<Radi01> when i got root i  tried to start firestarter  and it says it needed a make install-
<rhs> Radi01: how did you install it ?
<ompaul> Radi01, you have not installed it correctly you are trying to compile it -- this is a package based distro you don't have to install from source. Do this: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Arelis>  When i try to add a printer in the printers dialog of KDE, the add printer option is grayed out. Why is it grayed out, and what do i need to install? (I didn't install kubuntu-desktop, but kde-core)
<Arelis> (#kubuntu is empty, no-one is answering)
<malnilion> Ah, it was probably asking for root privileges for the make install step :P
<Radi01> add remove  because adept didnt respond..U think my disk might be bad?
<cdm10> Can anyone here using SIP of any sort help me test Ekiga?
<raz0r> who likes to time travel
<Radi01> il try brb
<scrapbunny> is there a way to run quicktime in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Radi01, no idea you might have corrupted your install in some way - best thing there is to back up your data and install freshly if you you want to test
<ompaul> !quicktime | scrapbunny
<ubotu> scrapbunny: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Radi01> k ompaul/thanks...1 thing though..the first time i installed kubuntu it worked flawlessly..interesting
<scrapbunny> i am trying to run a program in wine that requires quicktime7
 * malnilion thinks one can install quicktime codecs with wine
<ompaul> Radi01, then something has broken and ehh you need to work out what it is - sounds like you are unsure of what you have so I would strongly suggest, back up your data and reinstall - if it breaks again randomly then consider a new disk
<Radi01> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ompaul> Radi01, you did break your system do sudo dpkg --configure -a and see how you are then
<Radi01> k
<malnilion> scrapbunny, you might try installing quicktime alternative w/ wine
<scrapbunny> thanks will do
<CapaH> I just finished setting up ndiswrapper for my Netgear WPN311 PCI WiFi card. Unfortunately, it is still not working. ndiswrapper -l shows that it is installed correctly, device present -- however tail /var/log/messages says: ath0: Link not ready --- what do I do?
<whereswaldo> hey can anyone help me with my sound issue
<ubunturos> whereswaldo: post your issue, may be someone could help
<Whyvas> anyone alive?
<whereswaldo> ubunturos: I have a few times haha
 * ubunturos wonders, is the channel silent or does he have a lot of bugs
<Radi01> its a messed up disk..ill download another and get..thanks
<Whyvas> installing gusty on a g4
<ubunturos> whereswaldo: few times? or more issues than sound ?
<whereswaldo> hey my sound is really quiet and static-y, I read about a problem with Intel sound chipsets but lspci | grep audio -i gives me ¨nvidia¨
<ompaul> !sound | whereswaldo
<ubotu> whereswaldo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Whyvas> any howto's for gutsy on a g4?
<ubunturos>  s / bugs / lag
<whereswaldo> hey thanks, I´ve got ALSA mixer selected but I´ll check out this other stuff, thanks again
<malnilion> Heh, great, I was looking for a g4 guide for him too, lol
<Whyvas> nigga please!
<malnilion> Whyvas, first of all, you know which CD iso to get, right?
<Whyvas> yes
<Whyvas> do you?
<malnilion> The powerpc-alternate install disc
<Whyvas> WOW!
<magic_ninja> when i set my cpu to run at 1.47 ghz it doesn't restart itself from overheating like it used to when it overheated, however it does hang when the kernel begins to load
<malnilion> Whyvas, from there I don't know offhand what to do because I haven't gone through installing linux on a G4 or any other mac
<malnilion> But I'm looking for a guide
<rhs> Whyvas: found this http://pinguin.uni-psych.gwdg.de/~ihrke/wiki/index.php/Installing_Ubuntu_on_iBook
<chanwk> hello
<ompaul> !bootoptions | magic_ninja
<ubotu> magic_ninja: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Pyrobyte> heya, i have heard there is a program that allows you to make use of the extra buttons on some mice, but i can't remember the name of it, does anyone know the name?
<magic_ninja> ompaul: do you think its a config issue
<ompaul> magic_ninja, not booting is generally overcome by "noapic nolapic"
<ompaul> magic_ninja, as per that page
<magic_ninja> ompaul: it freezes at the part, right after grub loads the kernel when it says "starting up" the blinking underscore sets there and blinks
<malnilion> rhs, for Whyvas sake do you happen to know if gparted can resize an HFS or HFS+ partition?
<rhs> malnilion: nope
<ompaul> magic_ninja, as I said  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<z0rz> If I play any streamed (over the local network) in full scren (VLC, Toem, or MPlayer) ... it skips every 3 seconds (fora bout 1 minetu) ... how can I fix this?
<magic_ninja> ompaul: when i set the proc to run at 1.1 in bios it runs fine, but when i set it to run at 1.47 it doesn't, just making sure this is a probable fix
<Whyvas> my toes smell like puss
<ompaul> magic_ninja, are you overclocking by any change
<whta> ok i just reinstalled and i want to make sure i do everything properly here. first off, i enabled the restricted ATI driver and restarted. now compiz isn't working. what do i need to do to get it back on?
<magic_ninja> ompaul: no sir my processor is supposed to run at 1.47 ghz, but in bios i get the options to run at 1.1 or 1.47
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ompaul: (Radi01): My disk was bad/Every time I installed kubuntu it always gave me errors on the 1rst update..sorry to take you through all that,and thanks for your help.
<campa> hola
<z0rz> Anyone?
<malnilion> Whyvas, according to this feature chart: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php it appears you can resize your MacOS partition with Gnome Partition Editor.  Therefore when you run your installation CD you should be able to resize your partition and add a Linux partition to install Ubuntu on.
<campa> alguien habla espa;ol_
<rhs> Whyvas has been kicked
<malnilion> Ah
<ompaul> magic_ninja, well then I guess you don't want to run at 1.47 check your fans and stuff - but tbh that sounds more like hardware
<malnilion> 'cause his toes stunk I reckon
<ompaul> !es | campa
<ubotu> campa: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<malnilion> Or maybe his attitude :)
<magic_ninja> ompaul: not sure if its hardware it used to run fine but i let my comp set for a while then it wouldn't run at 1.47
<campa> ok, muchas gracias, que tengan buenas noches
<bullgard4> I have two laptop computers with Ubuntu 7.10. One has a directory /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/ . Why doesn't have the other it as well?
<ompaul> magic_ninja, then it looks like you got hardware issues, would you concur?
<magic_ninja> ompaul: its a possibility, but if my cpu or mobo gets too hot my comp automatically reboots
<tongueroo> is there a way to make the change the load path, even for sudo, when i do a sudo which mongrel_rails it doesnt show up because the path is /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/mongrel_rails?
<z0rz> If I play any streamed video (over the local network) in full screen (VLC, Toem, or MPlayer) ... it skips every 3 seconds (for about 1 minute) ... how can I fix this?
<tongueroo> ive tried export PATH=/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin:$PATH in .profile and .bashrc
<magic_ninja> ompaul: as long as noacpi will not affect that saftey feature i'll give it a shot
<tongueroo> but sudo which mongrel_rails still shows up blank
<J_5> I installed imagemagick, where does it install to? what is the path?
<CapaH> Can anyone please help me? For over three days I am trying to get wireless to work on my desktop. I have purchased FOUR different wireless adapters, three of them USB and one PCI --- and NOTHING WORKS. The closest I can come is I can iwlist scan, and I can iwconfig ... essid linksys3 --- but I CANNOT CONNECT. Can anyone help me with this? please?
<emja> I read through the faq re audio problems (which ompaul pointed whereswaldo to) and found that my audio devices (dev/snd/* /dev/audio /dev/mixer) are owned by root.audio and perms 660. should I fix this in rc.local or is there a more 'correct' way of fixing this?
<rhs> bullgard1: seems you have the kernel source on one and not the other, you can install it
<ompaul> magic_ninja, it turns off stuff at bios level I would not do it - and if your hardware is rebooting regularly due to too much heat you should get new fans
<ompaul> emja, now I suggest you are ready for the alsa people in #alsa if you have that info to hand they can advise you better
<emja> ompaul: many thanks
<rhs> bullgard4: just install the kernel source on the other
<ompaul> CapaH, the drivers being managed by either ndiswrapper or madwifi I suggest you look at the page the bot will send you and do some madwifi stuff
<ompaul> !madwifi > CapaH
 * ompaul heads off to mapping party
<bullgard4> rhs: There is no DEB program package 'kernel-source'. What DEB program package do you mean precisely?
<tongueroo> funny, $ sudo echo $PATH
<CapaH> ompaul: I have tried both and both are not working
<tongueroo> returns: /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin:/usr/java/jdk/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<tongueroo> but $ sudo which mongrel_rails, still doesnt show up mongrel_rails ...
<CapaH> ompaul: I have been struggling with this for days -- I have read everything I can read
<ompaul> CapaH, I have to go - I will say, take a break and then do madwifi setup - it works when ndiswrapper fails
<MooCows> Hello, I was thinking about setting up a dual boot , I have 2 partitions on this HD right now, one is a small 10 GB partition
<rhs> bullgard4: it's called linux-source
<MooCows> Would that be good enough to install Ubuntu for testing
<magic_ninja> ompaul: the good news: it bypassed the spot where it normally hangs, bad news: my comp restarts so ty i need a new heatsink
<MooCows> Also, how would I set it up to dual boot?
<J_5> I installed imagemagick, where does it install to? what is the path?
<MooCows> So that it doesn't damange the windows side
<rhs> MooCows: 10 GB is enough just for testing
<rhs> MooCows: ubuntu detects your other OS and adds a menu at startup
<MooCows> rhs,  by itself ?
<rhs> MooCows: yes
<MooCows> So I don't have to do any fancy stuff with lilo (Or whatever) ?  I had to do a bunch of junk back in Mandrake for lilo to work out when I was dual booting Win98SE
<happy_broccoli> how can i lock down a box so that only port 22 and port 80 are visible?
<happy_broccoli> from the linux box itself
<rhs> MooCows: ubuntu installs grub (which replaces lilo) automatically
<CapaH> How can I utterly uninstall the madwifi drivers? They seem to be conflicting with ndiswrapper even when I blacklist ath_pci and ath_hal
<MooCows> OK , so pretty much all I should have to do is move the data off the other parition, go and install Ubuntu on the smaller partition , and make sure it's going to use it, and I should be fine for booting XP AND Ubuntu ?
<z0rz> If I play any streamed video (over the local network) in full screen (VLC, Toem, or MPlayer) ... it skips every 3 seconds (for about 1 minute) ... how can I fix this?
<rhs> MooCows: read the documentation first for installing, and at installation choose to partition manually
<jimmy_> Hi everyone, does anyone know how to forward ports in Ubuntu 7.10?
<rhs> MooCows: I'm going to find some doc for you
<UnNaturalHigh> jimmy_, iptables
<gandhii> why is that when I check the ckeckbox to make a user part of a group that the setting doesn't actually set?  ie..  when I say ok and open it back up..  the checked user is no longer checked,,
<r4d10h4x> my window decorations just disappeared randomly. emerald themer not working either. and reboot says it is on time mode.... WTF!?
<jimmy_> UnNaturalhigh, thanks! I have iptables installed, how do I use it?
<gandhii> does the System/Adminstration/Users and Groups settings application not work?  Or am I not using it correctly?
<UnNaturalHigh> gandhii, you could manually add them to the group <ALT+F2>, in the run dialog type: sudo gedit /etc/group
<krimx> Is there a way to adjust how often the time is synchronized? I synchronized this morning and it was an hour off, two hours later now I synchronize again and it was 4 minutes off. Setting it to do it automatically isn't often enough so I have to do it manually
<krimx> Using 7.10 with Gnome
<Chousuke> :/
<jimmy_> when I type "iptables" in the terminal, nothing comes up :(
<UnNaturalHigh> gandhii, then proceed to locate the group name and add the username in a pattern consistent with the rest of the file
<gandhii> unnatural..   yea..  thanks.   But it would be ideal to use the simple gui app..
<UnNaturalHigh> jimmy_, you need to do some reading, iptables is not that simple but not that hard to learn
<ephemient> krimx: I believe that ntpdate runs every time you connect to the network
<UnNaturalHigh> jimmy_, google iptables tutorial
<jimmy_> ok
<Chousuke> krimx: What makes your clock lag so much?
<UnNaturalHigh> jimmy_, google iptables ubuntu help
<rhs> MooCows: there's the problem of the MBR
<krimx> ephemient: Ah that's the problem then since I'm connected pretty much all the time.
<UnNaturalHigh> gandhii, I suppose, but I a merely stating a solution to the problem you mentioned that takes close to the same effort that would take to click your way to the solution
<krimx> Chousuke: Not sure, it might be that I'm uploading at 10mb/s pretty much 24/7?
<UnNaturalHigh> *a/am
<Chousuke> krimx: hmm
<Chousuke> krimx: Never heard of network traffic causing lags like that, but I suppose it's possible.
<Chousuke> krimx: try with another NIC? :)
<blackfoxok> can i ask question?
<krimx> Chousuke: Either that or it's the HD movies I'm watching.
<Chousuke> I'd bet on the NIC in that case.
<UnNaturalHigh> blackfoxok, no, remain silent and wallow in self pity
<ephemient> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blackfoxok> ok
<Chousuke> krimx: is it integrated?
<eclipse7500> shouldnt it be after you have alsa support enabled and the proper module loaded and the mixer settings set right, your audio should work?
<CapaH> I just went through and utterly uninstalled everything remotely related to madwifi, I deleted the restricted drivers containing it, I removed madwifi-tools, etc --- When I ndiswrapper -l it no longer shows (Alternate driver...) --- and STILL when I modprobe ndiswrapper it sets ath0 ----- any, ideas, why ? What can I do to fix that?
<krimx> Chousuke: Yup, got a Gigabyte GA-G33M-S2H
<ephemient> krimx: odd, though.  2.6.22, it should be using hrtimers, I don't think any of those things would make it go off sync
<LtEmerpoc> sup face
<ephemient> CapaH: see /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<CapaH> doing now...
<r4d10h4x> my window decorations just disappeared randomly. emerald themer not working either. and reboot says it is on time mode.... WTF!?
<Chousuke> krimx: Hm. Well, I suggest you try with another NIC and see if that solves your problem.
<ephemient> CapaH: (or /etc/iftab on LTS)
<ineedhelps> i need help with my video card and my drivers can anyone help
<krimx> ephemient: Yeah. It was off by almost 5 hours when I first noticed that problem
<ephemient> ineedhelps: asking for help without first giving details does not work.  do it the other way around.
<CapaH> Yes I found a line there ephemient and I deleted it, hopefully it will work now (rebooting)
<Chousuke> krimx: It's pretty much a shot in the dark, but I can't think of anything else that could cause your clock to lag that badly.
<CapaH> ephemient: What is "LTS" ?
<Chousuke> krimx: it's probably either a buggy driver or buggy hardware.
<ephemient> CapaH: Long Term Support, i.e. 6.06 Dapper
<CapaH> ah its Gutsy
<krimx> Chousuke: Well I'd hate to have to go buy more hardware for a brand new computer, especially if it's only to have the right time in the upper corner. Isn't there some setting I can change to update the clock every 6 hours?
<CapaH> I have four totally different wireless adapters and I will be very happy if even one will work
<ephemient> krimx: you could install openntpd
<ineedhelps> ok sry i have 9600 xt radeon ati with a computer runing ubuntu and i need help with the video card resultion
<Chousuke> krimx: well you could find a friend willing to borrow you a NIC. :)
<ephemient> krimx: or set up a cron job to run ntpdate regularly but that seems icky
<Chousuke> hmm
<Centaur5> I just finished configuring a chillispot server but when my client is redirected after it accepts the certificates it pops up with a window to download hotspotlogin.cgi even though the browser should open it. How do I fix that?
<krimx> ephemient: I'll check openntpd out
<alimoe> hi all
<blackfoxok> hi
<rhs> MooCows: do you need more help ?
<Chousuke> krimx: isn't openntpd an ntp server?
<MooCows> rhs, what problem of the MBR
<alimoe> how do i connect wireless modem in ubuntu?
<Chousuke> krimx: what you need is to run your ntp client regularly. cron is just fine for that :)
<MooCows> The MBR in windows ?
<rhs> MooCows: once grub is installed, you will always have a menu at startup, unless you reinstall windows
<ephemient> ntpd is good at keeping the system time synchronized
<blackfoxok> ubuntu can use beryl ?
<MooCows> rhs, that's what I want.  Or are you talking about if I was to format the parition which Ubuntu would be installing to, I STILL would have the grub menu ?
<blackfoxok> i dont know how to use ^^
<CapaH> Ok I found a rule in udev rules that was stopping the wlan0 from coming up, it now comes up, now my var/log/messages says: wlan0: link not ready. I can iwlist scan. I can see all the networks and valid details. I can iwconfig essid and it sets the right essid. I cannot connect. Any ideas? Please?
<krimx> I guess I'll check out both openntpd and cron then and see which one seems best :) Thanks for the help.
<ephemient> blackfoxok: Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy has Compiz Fusion, which supercedes both Compiz and Beryl
<rhs> MooCows: you would still have the menu, there's a workaround but it's complicated
<rhs> MooCows: http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<ephemient> CapaH: after iwconfig essid, does it associate?  do you need a wireless key?
<MooCows> rhs, OK, so What are you talking about "The problem" ?
<blackfoxok> ok thank you for help
<foureyes779> ewww
<CapaH> ephemient: I do not need a wireless key. However, the iwconfig shows: ESSID "linksys3" but it also says: Not-Associated --- ideas?
<rhs> MooCows: hum, i made a mistake
<Dj^SmyL3> ciao
<blackfoxok> ubuntu 6.06 can use beryl ?
<rhs> MooCows: no the menu whouldn't be here and you coulndn't boot your windows
<ephemient> CapaH: "not associated" is a showstopper, but I'm not an expert and I don't know how to fix that...
<hekamiah> hola chazco
<ephemient> blackfoxok: I do not believe that either Beryl or Compiz are supported on 6.06, but I could check
<MooCows> So what do I need to do ?
<flamesrock> anyone know how the good the Linux ATI drivers are now? I'm thinking of getting a 3850 over an 8600
<hekamiah> hi, someboby can help me please
<MooCows> Just go remove the data on the other partition , and set up Ubuntu on it ?
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<hekamiah> i can't install beryl in ubuntu 7.04
<mediahunter> can anyone here help me figure out why my DVD-Rom will not burn
<ealx> hi
<CapaH> Does anyone here know how to get a NETGEAR WPN311 PCI to work?? Please? Or: A Belkin 7050, OR, a Airlink 101, OR a US Robotics MaxG ---- ANY OF THESE? Anyone? --- I have purchased four seperate WIFI devices and I cannot get any to work.
<mediahunter> hello anyone in here
<ealx> is there a c programmer ?
<rhs> Moocows: yes, but please read the link
<ineedhelps> i need the helps with the video card drivers i have gusty 7.10 and i have a ati video card can anyone help me plz
<ephemient> ineedhelps: provide details
<mediahunter> capah have you trieded ndiswrapper
<mediahunter> or madwifi
<ephemient> ineedhelps: oh, I see
<MooCows> ok
<mediahunter> <----DVD/CD RW drive will not burn
<mediahunter> but it reads disk
<CapaH> YES I am using it now mediahunter and when I iwconfig wlan0 it says: ESSID "linksys3"  and it also says: Not-Associated
<ineedhelps> i want to change my creen reslution
<ephemient> ineedhelps: are you using the open-source ati/radeon drivers, or the closed-source fglrx drivers?
<mediahunter> ok what verson of Ubuntu you useing what flavor
<CapaH> And I tried madwifi (Ubuntu set that up automatically when it detected the card) -- the problem is the same, I can iwlist scan, I can see the access points, but I cannot connect
<CapaH> Gutsy
<CapaH> Ubuntu Gutsy
<Dj^SmyL3> how i see my internet ip?????
<ineedhelps> fglrx
<Dj^SmyL3> what is the code?
<hekamiah> hi, can you help me with instalation beryl in ubuntu 7.04
<hekamiah> <hekamiah> i recive this message:
<hekamiah> <hekamiah> "Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<hekamiah> <hekamiah>   emerald-themes: Depende: emerald (>= 0.1) pero no va a instalarse
<mediahunter> ok...CapaH have you tried to upate both of the programs
<CapaH> yes
<mediahunter> ok...hold on let me think
<ephemient> ineedhelps: I have never had a system with working fglrx, so I can't really help there... see if anybody else can help and ask again later
<ephemient> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ephemient> ineedhelps: that being said, 9600 is supported by the open-source drivers
<ineedhelps> how to do i get those?
<mediahunter> CapaH the cards are on the list so I am not to sure why it is not working
<ephemient> ineedhelps: if you remove fglrx, your system should be back to using the open-source radeon driver
<mediahunter> sorry i could not help CapaH
<ineedhelps> how do i remove?
<ephemient> ineedhelps: how did you install it?
<ineedhelps> i used terminal
<r4d10h4x> how i get art manager for 7.10 64?
<ephemient> ineedhelps: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<CapaH> mediahunter: I appreciate you trying :)
<joseph> how do i make a file on my desktop a .zip?
<joseph> how do i make a file on my desktop a .zip?
<ephemient> joseph: right-click, select "Create Archive"?
<joseph> i dont have that option
<ineedhelps> says driver, than ati accelatred graphics drive, then enable is checked, stats says not in use
<mediahunter> CapaH you think you mite be able to help me get my drive to burn
<ephemient> joseph: do you have ubuntu-desktop or something else?
<joseph> ubuntu desktop
<alimoe> do i need an antivirus in ubuntu?
<rhs> alimoe: if you're paranoid, yes
<joseph> wat do i do ephemient
<rhs> alimoe: just joking, i don't have one
<Varka> alimoe, unless you are not exchanging files with windows-machines ... no
<ephemient> joseph: that's odd. file-roller should be installed in your case...
<alimoe> rhs: so no need?
<alimoe> warka: thnx
<cloogon> I want to know how to replace gdm with xdm on ubuntu system,who can help me?
<joseph> so i should install file roller?
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<alimoe> i want to must master LINUX, how do i?
<ephemient> joseph: it should be installed already, if you have ubuntu-desktop... I thought
<ephemient> joseph: but yes.  file-roller is the archive manager for Gnome
<ineedhelps> hey ephemient what do i do now>
<alimoe> can books work?
<joseph> ok thanx
<warlock_handler> I am running uBuntu 7.10...  i see a trackerd application thats eating my CPU time
<warlock_handler> any solution to this??
<joseph> umm i alt+f2 and typed in "file roller
<joseph> and i have it
<Varka> joseph, zip ~/Desktop/<foo.zip> ~/Desktop/<foo>
<joseph> i just dont have an option to zip a file
<ephemient> warlock_handler: it is indexing your files.  you can configure this in System > Preferences > Indexing Preferences
<joseph> thanx
<ephemient> ineedhelps: what does Restricted Drivers say?
<alimoe> redhat v/s ubuntu???
<warlock_handler> <ephemient>: ya dude i figured that... but since it was taking more of my CPU i deselected the indexing options...
<warlock_handler> <ephemient>: but still it was running in the system processes...
<warlock_handler> so i simple stopped that process
<ineedhelps> propreity drivers do not have public source code
<joseph> how do i force quit?
<Varka> joseph, quitting what?
<rhs> joseph: force quit what  ?
<Chousuke> cmd-alt-esc -> choose app -> force quit
<joseph> a program
<Chousuke> er
<Chousuke> never mind :D
<Chousuke> not #macosx :<
<jhaig> Does anyone here know about nfs in gutsy?  Since upgrading to gutsy I have been having network problems which I think is due to nfs.  munin graphs at this moment show that a client is running nfs lookup requests at a rate of about 1000 per second, and has been doing so now for about 12 hours.  The hub shows high network contention and the machines run sluggishly.  This did not happen at all with feisty.
<Varka> joseph, Control+c
<ephemient> ineedhelps: in the box... there should be a line saying ATI something-or-other, is it enabled or not?
<Chousuke> You shouldn't use OS X terminology on Ubuntu channels :/
<joseph> thats from the terminal
<Chousuke> on Linux, you "kill" applications
<warlock_handler> <ephemient>: dude how do i remove it from the startup next time
<ineedhelps> it is checked so its enable but the status says its not in use
<buttercups> warlock_handler, tracker starts up on boot, remove the tracker start up entry
<weltschmerz> how can i change the order in which my sound cards load?
<ephemient> warlock_handler: System > Preferences > Sessions
<warlock_handler> <buttercups>: how do i do this??
<warlock_handler> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Asathoor> how can I detect errors on a harddisk?
<abbe> hi channel
<warlock_handler> awesome guys... that helped :D
<buttercups> warlock_handler, system>preferences>sessions
<ephemient> Asathoor: badblocks or fsck
<Asathoor> ephemient >> thanx
<abbe> whenever I try to install any package via apt-get, I get this "warning: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" , any ideas how to fix this ? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy
<jhaig> #nfs
<ephemient> abbe: which package is it?  it likely comes from an external repository
<abbe> ephemient: it is manpages-dev
<raz0r> what's paranoid
<abbe> ephemient: I'm using only Ubuntu repositories (mirror: http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com)
<Varka> weltschmerz, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme#head-b1e3ca67af9921c4598dc31e490b37ed3a376d47
<eclipse7500> bleh
<abbe> ephemient: ubuntu keys (FBB75451, 437D05B5) are also there in apt keyring
<eclipse7500> i have the via82xx module loaded, mixer settings are right, and turned off my acpi reading that some people have had issues with the irq settings with the mobo and linux. anybody else have any ideas?
<ephemient> abbe: yeah, I'm looking through that mirror
<hammsand> anyone that can help me with a silly terminal question?
<ephemient> abbe: I don't know why this error has occured; everything should have worked.
<eclipse7500> oh, and sometimes my audio randomly did work... rarely, but it has worked outta the blue.
<abbe> ephemient: okay,
<eclipse7500> hammsand: shoot
<abbe> ephemient: while trying to install 'glibc-doc' package I also get this warning
<ephemient> abbe: it might be an intermittent error, the last refresh failed to fetch the signature, maybe
<ephemient> abbe: you could ignore it or refresh and try again
<hammsand> i have a folder on my ntfs drive "--=Lots of Stuff=--"   so it's located in  /media/sda04/--=Lots of Stuff=--/
<abbe> ephemient: so you mean, apt-get update will fix this
<ephemient> abbe: likely
<hammsand> why can i not changedir  (cd)  to this in terminal
<Varka> weltschmerz, http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
<mohkohn> does xubuntu come with a bittorrent program?
<ephemient> ineedhelps: sorry, too many other questions...
<hammsand> i've use quotes, everything grawr
<abbe> ephemient: thanks it is fixed, after "apt-get update"
<Varka> mohkohn, yes it does
<mohkohn> Varka, what is it called?
<ephemient> ineedhelps: please be sure to prefix your lines with the name of the person you are talking to, so that their IRC client highlights it
<eclipse7500> hammsand: maybe it needs the backslash in there with the symbols?
<Varka> mohkohn, just: bittorrent
<eclipse7500> hammsand: as to signify a space in a name its "read\ this"
<Varka> mohkohn, and graphically gnome-btdownload
<ephemient> ineedhelps: if it's not in use... could you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<eclipse7500> hammsand: just try "cd /media/sda04/-\" then tab for auto completion
<mohkohn> thanks varka. it did not seem to be in my Applications. so I might need to apt
<Varka> mohkohn, its started automatically if you are klicking a .torrent or downloading one
<ephemient> !bittorrent
<Asathoor> any suggestions on GUI tools in order to check hardware?
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Varka> Asathoor, use CLI tools, lshw or hwinfo
<eclipse7500> hammsand: --\=Lots\ Of\ Stuff\=--/          thats its name under linux, it uses backslashes to represent special symbols or something along those lines
<mohkohn> Varka, thanks again
<Asathoor> thanx Varka
<ephemient> hammsand, eclipse7500: shell (and many other programming languages) uses \ to "escape", meaning "usually the following character has a special meaning, but don't apply that special meaning here"
<eclipse7500> ephemient: ahh gotcha
<eclipse7500> thanks ephemient
<bullgard4> "sudo apt-file update && apt-file search 'linux-2.6.22.4'" does not output anything. What package produces the /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4 directory?
<eclipse7500> anyways
<hammsand> lol i just had to change my quotes
<ephemient> bullgard4: linux-source
<ephemient> hammsand: that works too
<hammsand> but thanks
<bullgard4> ephemient: If it was true what you wrote, why does my command not show it?
<hammsand> actually i just had to extend the directory in my command:   cd "/media/sda4/--=Lots of Stuff=--/"
<ephemient> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<eclipse7500> anyone have any idea what could cause my audio not to work? i have the via82xx module loaded, mixer settings right, and disabled acpi due to me reading that sometimes it can interfer with the irq settings? it worked out of the blue a few times, nothing changed either
<ephemient> bullgard4: because it is not installed by default and apt-file only searches installed packages?
<ephemient> (I think?)
<mohkohn> I need to torrent a system rescue cd and make a dvd backup before I do strange experimental things.
<ares221> #france
<ephemient> err, hmm.  I guess not.
<mohkohn> unless of course the ubuntulivecd has partimage on it
<Varka> bullgard1, you searched for linux-2.6.22.4, but the current version is linux-2.6.22-14
<bullgard4> ephemient: apt-file does not search only the installed packages. Rather, it searches much more.
<ephemient> bullgard4: yes, I realized that after looking it up
<ephemient> bullgard4: I don't know why apt-file doesn't find it.
<ephemient> bullgard4: but linux-source is the package containing the linux source.
<riaal> I need to check my uptime from the terminal, any ides?
<bullgard4> Varka: Yes, this may be the reason. I will investigate.
<ephemient> bullgard4: you could also "apt-get source [name of your kernel package]"
<ephemient> riaal: there is a command named "uptime"
<riaal> ephemient, lol, thanks
<blackfoxok> ubuntu can use format ntfs?
<eclipse7500> yeah, it can read/write to it
<blackfoxok> how to format ntfs use ubuntu?
<_DT> blackfoxok: yes, it can read ntfs volumes by default but you may need to install something for write access
<floodge> When upgrading to Gutsy im told im short 100mb of space, is there any way of clearing or adding space to my current installation?
<ephemient> floodge: you could remove some large packages, upgrade, and install them again
<floodge> Such as?
<joosep> how do i make my ntfs partition mount automatically in gutsy?
<eclipse7500> edit /etc/fstab is one way
<joosep> i have 2 partitions with ntfs, one mounts automatically at boot, i want the other one to do the same
<floodge> I've tried removing some packages, but it seems to make the amount I need to download to upgrade go up
<eclipse7500> i dont know if ubuntu has a easier interface for it though..
<ephemient> floodge: if you remove packages that the upgrade was going to install anyways, it is futile
<joosep> eclipse7500, the two partitions are set up in a different way i think
<bullgard4> "Launchpad is off for maintenance." How long did such an outage last on the average in the past?
<AmL> joosep, it should find them automatically during installation
<ephemient> floodge: I can't think of anything really easy, though...
<mwansa> joosep, gnome-volume-manager also mounts ntfs parts automatically
<eclipse7500> joosep: read into editing the fstab, just google how edit fstab or something
<CapaH> .... I am using MADWIFI on a Netgear WPN311 Wifi PCI card. I can iwlist scan, I can iwconfig essid linksys3 -- but I cannot connect. Can anyone help me?
<floodge> I dont mind repartitioning if you recommend a program for it
<ares221> hi ev'body
<eclipse7500> floodge: gparted
<DJFatalError> sorry for parting
<floodge> I know of gparted
<floodge> but Im stuck with 0.2.5
<ephemient> floodge: parted (and gparted and qtparted) are very nice; unfortulately, you cannot edit the partition you are currently booted from
<floodge> LiveCd method?
<ephemient> floodge: that would work
<jay> i used gparted's livecd and it worked great for me
<ephemient> floodge: gparted should be present on the LiveCD
<Slart> will ext2/3 ever do "fsck while mounted without the world ending" ? are there other fs that support that?
<ephemient> really, any livecd will do
<Varka> blackfoxok,
<mediahunter> anyone here know anything about VM on linus
<mediahunter> linux
<Varka> blackfoxok, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<ephemient> Slart: not that I know of
<Asathoor> i'm trying to find out why an xubuntu mashine freezes, but cannot get it to the state of freezing... aheeem ... could the user just forget to turn on a router... an elderly lady is the user...
<rockets> Is there a reason I wouldn't have the setenv command
<blackfoxok> ok
<cloogon> I have somthing to ask, who can help me ?
<Asathoor> 8-)
<ephemient> rockets: in Bourne-like shells (not csh-like shells), you do not have setenv
<floodge> Thanks
<ephemient> rockets: just write "VAR=value; export VAR" instead of "setenv VAR value"
<rockets> ephemient, oh . . . that sucks. now i have to do #!/usr/bin/ruby which is distro specific
<blackfoxok> thank you <Varka>
<ephemient> rockets: oh
<rockets> ephemient, this is for a shebang.
<ephemient> rockets: you have /usr/bin/env
<rockets> oh ok
<rockets> same difference
<cloogon> hi
<rockets> so i can do #!/usr/bin/env ruby
<mwansa> mm how can i give user permisions to play dvd media, adding them to cdrom group doesnt cut it
<ephemient> rockets: I've never heard of a #!setenv
<Slart> ephemient: hmm.. It's kind of annoying that this "never reboot" os can't check the root drive without rebooting
<ephemient> rockets: but yes, #!/usr/bin/env [something other program] is very common
<rockets> ephemient, #!/usr/bin/setenv ruby
<Asathoor> mwansa >> check users - and edit them
<rockets> either way
<rockets> thats fine
<rockets> thanks
<Varka> blackfoxok, if you are using gutsy you dont have to install anything, its included by default
<ephemient> rockets: I've seen /usr/bin/env far more than setenv; in fact I haven't ever seen setenv on a Linux system
<rockets> ephemient, regardless
<mwansa> Asathoor, im using fluxbox so need to set it cli
<rockets> ephemient, thats what the ruby folks told me to use so thats what i tried
<ephemient> rockets: okay.  well, they were almost right :)
<rockets> maybe they were solaris users :-P
<Lifeisfunny> Does anyone know the name of the service that interferes with the function of the Gnometris game?
<ephemient> yeah :)
<DJFatalError> first: sorry for my bad english.
<Patchak> just a quick question please I'm trying to learn scp from the command line... and I'm not sure why this command fails...it goes crazy and seemsto copy the modules directory in a loop....
<DJFatalError> i'll join a channel in the ircnet, but the channel does not support modes. what can i do?
<Patchak> scp -r /home/alexis/Drupal/GeekStuff/riddler alexis@IPHERE : /home/www/geekomatic.com/docroot/sites/all/modules
<CapaH> Can anyone help me on this? I am trying to get wireless to work. I can iwlist scan. I can iwconfig essid, but I cannot connect to my network from my desktop. I am talking here using my laptop which is on the same wireless network just fine -- also using Ubuntu Gutsy. Anyone?
<Patchak> so basically I want to upload my riddler folder to the server did I do something wrong in that command?
<revx> wil somebody help me with this screen resolution...at first it went ok at 1024x1xxx but when i shifted to dual monitor..it chnages to 640x4xx something now i cant open my screen and graphics...
<wasabi_> how do i fix flash 9 overlapping other layers?
<Lifeisfunny> specifically the descend speed in the game hangs at times due to something and I'm thinking it's a background service
<revx> i cant chnages my setting anymore
<crdlb> wasabi_: you can't :/
<wasabi_> crdlb, any other alternatives?
<wasabi_> crdlb, to adobe's flash 9 i mean.
<livingdaylight> Saludos Ubunteros!
<crdlb> wasabi_: honestly I think the problem is with firefox (gecko)
<revx> wil somebody help me with this screen resolution...at first it went ok at 1024x1xxx but when i shifted to dual monitor..it chnages to 640x4xx something now i cant open my screen and graphics...
<crdlb> I'm not sure that even gnash would fix it, but don't quote me on that
<ephemient> wasabi_: the way that Netscape-style plugins work, I don't think it is fixable
<wasabi_> damn. maybe it will be address with firefox 3
<ephemient> wasabi_: not unless they invent a new plugin architecture :-/
<livingdaylight> komrades... i gotz prblem with pdigin... i cannot join chat. I create irc acc and initially it works but after logging off and now back on  i cannot join chat
<wasabi_> so ie6 on ubuntu doesn't have that problem?
<revx> wil somebody help me with this screen resolution...at first it went ok at 1024x1xxx but when i shifted to dual monitor..it chnages to 640x4xx something now i cant open my screen and graphics...
<ephemient> wasabi_: it has other problems :)
<Kraklok> helloo
<ephemient> wasabi_: I've never tried it, but I don't think so...
<crdlb> wasabi_: firefox in wine wouldn't have that problem :) (assuming you can get flash working in it)
<blackfoxok> ubuntu cant use exe file?
<wasabi_> damn
<wasabi_> blackfoxok, wine
<ephemient> revx: xrandr --output=default --mode=1024x768 (or whatever is appropriate)
<wasabi_> thanks for the help guys
<hammsand> blackfoxok:  try www.winehq.org
<Kraklok> does Ubuntu64 support 16Gb of RAM out-of-the-box ?
<ephemient> revx: give that a try
<livingdaylight> Also with Epiphany.... i install epiphany but dont' see it in applications menu... hten i install epiphany gecko and it is in menu list... then i remove epiphany gecko and it remains in menu list....
<newguyss> Hi, iam going to buy a virtual server now, any recommendation, I prefer ubuntu, so is there any company where they rent them?
<wasabi_> blackfoxok, or sudo apt-get install wine
<livingdaylight> when i remove something with apt it should reflect that fact in applications menu, no?
<ephemient> livingdaylight: it should, unless you've made changes to the menu yourself
<Lifeisfunny> to use wine won't you have to have the exe program installed in a windows partition ?
<wers> before, the desktop icon of my flv file is a preview of the video. now, it looks like a blank paper
<livingdaylight> ephemient, all i've done is install epiphany... but it wasn't there in menu... then i remove something else and it continues to show in menu list...
<wers> how do I make the flv icon look like a preview of the video again?
<ephemient> livingdaylight: odd. Gnome, Xfce, KDE, other?
<livingdaylight> ephemient, Gnome
<ephemient> livingdaylight: really odd. Gnome is the most agressive at making sure the menu matches what you actually have :-/
<AzraiL> bu
<livingdaylight> ephemient, yea... very disappointing
<AzraiL> system farklý
<kr4L> :S
<kr4L> nasýL i$
<kr4L> amk
<AzraiL> site ve
<AzraiL> r
<ephemient> livingdaylight: I've never had that happen, and I'm not sure why it would in your case.  sorry...
<livingdaylight> ok
<livingdaylight> ephemient, do you know anything about pidgin?
<kr4L> ne sitesi Len
<kr4L> :S
<AzraiL> olm
<AzraiL> site ver kapatayým
<AzraiL> google.com
<AzraiL> bak :D
<casio1374633> hello , does anyone knows where can i download free etextbooks ? i mean : book with "**.txt" can be read in vim .
<AzraiL> !dns www.google.com
<livingdaylight> i gotz prblem with pdigin... i cannot join chat. I create irc acc and initially it works but after logging off and now back on  i cannot join chat
<kr4L> kapanýrmý
<kr4L> olm
<kr4L> manyakmýsýn
<kr4L> :D
<Slart> casio1374633: in what language?
<casio1374633> english
<ephemient> livingdaylight: sorry, I have never used Pidgin for IRC
<AzraiL> !xpw 84.53.15.232  flort part 6003
<Slart> casio1374633: http://www.gutenberg.org
<casio1374633> but i can't open it ~~
<ephemient> casio1374633: Project Gutenberg is a popular source of free texts :)
<casio1374633> i live in china
<AzraiL> :D dokunmadý bile
<AzraiL> a.q
<kr4L> ;)
<Slart> casio1374633: projekt gutenberg is blocked in chine??
<kr4L> mircgir.net
<kr4L> kapat
<kr4L> www
<kr4L> :D
<AzraiL> ok
<Lifeisfunny> Myth 4: "You need Windows anyway"   "...But you have to realize that because Wine is still far from completion many applications will indeed require Windows for some functionality that Wine does not yet provide itself."
<casio1374633> on the morning , someone give some website, but all can't open
<casio1374633> i don't know why
<toresn> hmm, i would like to have my xorg.conf cleaned up a bit... i've run the "Screens and graphics" tool a few times... can anyone help with this?  i'm running an external screen with my laptop whose screen is disabled when external monitor is connected
<Slart> casio1374633: hmm.. let me check if they've got a mirrot
<AzraiL> olm o
<Slart> mirror
<AzraiL> ucmuþ zaten
<AzraiL> Connection Problems
<AzraiL> Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later.
<AzraiL> :D
<casio1374633> thank you
<casio1374633>  www.gutenberg.org i tried again , and ~~~ failed ~~
<casio1374633> connet out of time ~~
<muir71> anyone here wanna help a noob to linux really fast? :P
<casio1374633> do i need proxy to open it again ?
<amidaniel> muir71: What do you need?
<mohkohn> muir71, I am pretty new myself but the best thing is to just ask
<muir71> something simple, i just need to know how to change the background color on the splash screen...it's the default brown
<Mely2> I'm new!
<Mely2> Just installed today!
<Mely2> And I'm trying to fix my screen resolution and can't.
<AzraiL> sen ipi kimden yazdýrýon
<AzraiL> k31th
<AzraiL> kr4L,
<kr4L> ?
<Mely2> Can anyone help me fix my screen resolution?
<kr4L> Fedakar
<kr4L> die
<kr4L> ßir arakda$a
<AzraiL> o ne tür  bot yapýo
<muir71> yeah, i just installed 24 hr's ago lol
<amidaniel> muir71: Erm .. that's exactly not so simple :)
<alimoe> ho do i install realplayer thru terminal?
<Mely2> I just installed two hours ago.
<muir71> darn...mind helping me?
<kr4L> Reklam
<kr4L> fiLan
<kr4L> da
<kr4L> ßen
<kr4L> ip
<kr4L> alýom
<kr4L> qerisini
<kr4L> ßen
<amidaniel> muir71: Hunt around the ubuntu forums; I'm sure it's come up before, but I don't recall exactly.
<kr4L> yazýom
<crdlb> wasabi_: it appears to be fixed in firefox3 (gecko 1.9) however, flash needs to implement it too
<kr4L> ßotlarýn
<kr4L> Exe fiLan hepsi ßana ait.
<amidaniel> !ops | kr4L
<ubotu> kr4L: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<wasabi_> crdlb, wow nice to hear! thanks for looking into that
<crdlb> wasabi_: see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137189
<AzraiL> tmm az yokum ben
<amidaniel> muir71: I believe it's a simple image file somewhere that you need to change
<muir71> well, everyone says go to the Longin Window manager and change the background color there, i have but it's still brown...
<amidaniel> ty, Tm_T
<amidaniel> muir71: Well, are you trying to change the splash screen or the log-in window?
<ephemient> crdlb, wasabi_: well, that's surprising.  to do that, you'd have to redirect the plugin to an offscreen drawable, and do compositing yourself...
<Tm_T> l3: english only
<muir71> the background of the splash screen...i already have the image put in it, now i just need the background color changed
<ephemient> crdlb, wasabi_: and handle input forwarding, which is another pain to implement.  but props to them, for working on it :)
<Mely2> Who can help me fix my screen resolution?
<wasabi_> crdlb, ephemient, this is impressive. i'm a little excited
<Tm_T> !resolution > Mely2 see msg from ubotu
<l3> !resolution > afparsiane
<Mely2> Does anyone know why running xchat from terminal prompted an error saying it was stupid?
<alimoe> how do i install real player in UBuntu?
<caf2007> hi there, I need help I'm a Windows user and would like to start using ubunto
<alimoe> caf2007: jsut ask
<caf2007> thanks alimoe
<alimoe> *just
<wasabi_> alimoe, http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player but try googling it first next time
<caf2007> I have downloaded a life CD version yesterday
<Mely2> I just installed Ubuntu Linux and am a first time user and need help with my screen resolution. Can anyone assist?
<alimoe> wasabi_: i hv been there!
<wasabi_> alimoe, that doens't work?
<caf2007> burned it on a CD and tried to intsall it on my older laptop
<alimoe> wasabi_: yeah
<wasabi_> alimoe, gusty?
<asc> Is it possible to use TwinView and use a different device for each monitor?
<alimoe> wasabi_: wats that?
<Mely2> How do I fix my screen resolution?
<wasabi_> alimoe, gusty gibbons
<caf2007> it takes endless time to boot and then it took me the whole day just to get to the part where it says it is checking the disk to install
<Mely2> I have Gusty Gibbons and need help with my screen resolution.
<Marthy> hi
<alimoe> wasabi_: come on, im a new ubuntu user
<caf2007> I tried several times to do it again and again it just doesn't get any faster
<scott__> Hi all, I am trying to send email via SMTP and I am getting an error "must issue a STARTTLS command first".... does anybody know how to fix this?  (I am programming in Ruby)
<wasabi_> alimoe, what exactly is the error you're getting?
<ephemient> caf2007: the LiveCD is much slower than a real install, because CDs are much slower at reading and seeking than hard disks
<mohkohn> the one really anoying problem with my laptop is the battery
<alimoe> wasabi_: package not found
<wasabi_> oh
<ephemient> caf2007: this only gets worse on underpowered systems, because the LiveCD has to temporarily load a lot more things into RAM
<mohkohn> I can see it is charging or unplugged but not how much charge is left.
<ephemient> caf2007: if you find that the LiveCD is too slow, use the Alternate CD to install
<asc> It shouldn't be that slow though unless it's on really old hardware
<w7> \s mesra.dal.net
<xcs> hello ppl !!
<mohkohn> Any tips how to fix?
<asc> I once had one that was very slow, and it turned out the CD was bad
<scott__> The Live CD will naturally be slower than the installed version
<caf2007> it is a Pentium 3 where I use windows 2000 without any problems
<mohkohn> lsmod shows battery
<asc> It should not take "the whole day", however
<ephemient> caf2007, asc: true, especially if you can hear the CD continually seeking to re-read the same sectors, you may not have a "good" burn
<alimoe> wasabi_: "package has no installation candidate"
<caf2007> I have also on this machine fedora but I don't like it
<Lumpy^> hey, i got adsl connection and im looking for program that can handle the connection, is there somthing that i can define that once in a day it will change my ip or just disconnect and recoonect?
<wasabi_> try this http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg34t4.htm
<wasabi_> alimoe, http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg34t4.htm
<scott__> Anybody know a thing or two about SMTP servers?
<caf2007> okay I'm downloading the alternate version now
<alimoe> wasabi_, k
<ephemient> alimoe: I thought that RealPlayer was in Canonical's Parter repository
<punzada> anyone here have any experience with a hauppage wintv pvr250 card and a regular coaxial cable connection? the card doesn't seem to be decoding the signal properly
<wasabi_> alimoe, i see exactly what you're saying. i saw a guide for real player a while back. but i don't use it myself so i don't know where it is
<wasabi_> ephemient, i thought so too. but it doesn't work when you install with apt
<alimoe> wasabi_ doesnt matter anyway im just used 2 it, i'll try to adopt without it
<wasabi_> alimoe, if you just want the browser plugin
<wasabi_> alimoe, you can install the helix mozilla plug in. sudo apt-get install mozilla-helix-player
<alimoe> wasabi_, i got all da plugins nw
<caf2007> ephemient, thanks for your help so far I'm going to try what you suggested
<Lumpy^> anyone knows about a name of app?
<wasabi_> alimoe, kay
<alimoe> wasabi_, is that gud?
<wasabi_> alimoe, gud?
<wasabi_> alimoe, gud = good?
<ephemient> Lumpy^: man 5 crontab
<alimoe> wasabi_, gud=good
<wasabi_> alimoe, it works for me.
<alimoe> wasabi_, k
<wasabi_> give it a try. if not then i would search or make a post on the forum
<alimoe> k
<wasabi_> that usually has everything you need
<ephemient> Lumpy^: I don't know if there's any graphical interface to it, but cron is installed by default, and exists to repeatedly run scheduled actions
<scott__> Anybody know anything about SMTP, i've been searching Google and can't find what I'm looking for
<kane77> scott__, what are you looking for?
<alimoe> scott_, SMTP for what?
<scott__> i am writing a script in Ruby that sends an email message to myself whenever a certain action happens (namely a stock-price goes below a certain price)
<scott__> and i am getting this error message: "must issue a STARTTLS command first"
<zasf> scott__: ssmtp is what you're looking for
<zasf> 2.61-11ubuntu1 extremely simple MTA to get mail off the sys
<ephemient> scott__: so the mail server you are using requires the use of SSL
<alimoe> outgoing email server???
<zasf> but there must be an easier way with ruby
<ephemient> scott__: see if you can find a Ruby library which can handle this, or set up a mail forwarder on your own system
<scott__> ephemient:  well basically i am creating a script that crawls this stock webpage and finds the stock quote that i am looking for, and it will notify me whenever the price goes below a certain threshold
<brandon__> quick question, how do i install themes in xfce?
<brandon__> do i make a folder in home called .themes ?
<ephemient> scott__: I don't really care what it does ;)
<scott__> haha ok
<scott__> pardon my excessive explanations
<ephemient> scott__: your problems connecting to the mail server come from the mail server requiring SSL
<ephemient> scott__: so either get a Ruby library which can handle this, or use another program which can handle this
<scott__> ephemient: thank you i will try that
<caligarn1037> hi guys, does anyone know anything about how to synchronize a nokia phone with your system? or a website to refer to?
<caligarn1037> i want to get a nokia e51 but am not sure if it's easy to sync or not...maybe using wine?
<caligarn1037> ...
<B3cc0> yes
<blackfoxok> ubuntu can use winamp software ?
<B3cc0> i don't know
<damaltor> blackfoxok: it can through wine.. but why shuld u use winamp in linux?
<franciscok> wine?
<caligarn1037> oops...got disconnected...can anyone answer my cellphone questions...?
<ata4ix> hi there
<mohkohn> acpi -b gives no result
<damaltor> blackfoxok: use XMMS instead
<B3cc0> i don't know, but there are many software like winamp
<Goatz> in a modeline what are -/+ hsync /vsync for?
<blackfoxok> ok
<Happosade> Hello
<B3cc0> hello
<ata4ix> pls, can you help me?.. i have one physical eth controller eth0, but want to use two ip adresses, how i can set this on th eubuntu?
<caligarn1037> no thoughts on cellphone syncing?
<Happosade> Howto get on Konsole ctrl + b on centarim
<UnknownUniverse> Why does Ubuntu 8.04 come with libsdl 1.2.11 as of now?
<maniubuntu> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<ata4ix> ?anybody knows?
<maniubuntu> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ephemient> !info libsdl1.2debian-all
<ubotu> libsdl1.2debian-all: Simple DirectMedia Layer (with all available options). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.11-9ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 209 kB, installed size 512 kB
<UnknownUniverse> ephemient: Isn't that just wrong?
<alvaro> holas alguien en espanol
<ephemient> UnknownUniverse: what d you mean?
<ephemient> !es | alvaro
<ubotu> alvaro: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<UnknownUniverse> 1.2.12 is the latest
<ailean> can anyone point me in the direction of a list of ubuntu compatible mp3/mp4 players?
<mohkohn> I appear to have nothing in cat /proc/acpi/battery/
<alvaro> esta bien gracias
<keegan> ailean:  xmms , amarok
<B3cc0> caffeine
<krimx> ailean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_media_players
<whabo> help .. i had ubuntu .. created a new partition for Pclos using its liveCD .. installed Pclos.. but now i cant dualboot even tho ubuntu partition is still there i cant access it from the boot loader on PClinuxos HELP plz thx
<ephemient> UnknownUniverse: ah.  bug its maintainer to bump the version... it should happen before the release, but there's a lot of time yet :)
<ailean> can anyone point me in the direction of a list of ubuntu compatible mp3/mp4 players (i.e. hardware)
<ephemient> lastlog Linux
<ailean> keegan, krimx i mean hardware mp3 players
<ephemient> oops
<keegan> ailean:  sorry i dont know
<UnknownUniverse> ephemient: :)
<Happosade> how to get ctrl commands off
<keegan> whabo:  wait ill paste u a link
<krimx> ailean: Oh sorry, I guess any player that doesn't need a special program to move songs to it. Ipod works fine too.
<Happosade> I have tested Settings -> shortcuts
<ephemient> ailean: generally, anything that works as a plain-old mass storage device works
<Happosade> On Konsole
<puccio> hello, do you know any morphing programm packaged for Ubuntu? In the packages list I don't find any one
<ephemient> ailean: anything you can install Rockbox on works :D
<caligarn> whew...computers weird..sorry im in vietnam behind a finicky firewall...does anybody have any cellphone sync resources?
<ailean> ephemient, what is rockbox?
<werner_> hi
<Jaymac1> is there any way to automount an nfs share running on a server using dhcp?
<keegan> whabo:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=recovering+grub perhaps this will help you
<Jaymac1> can i do it by hostname or anything? or does it have to be IP?
<Happosade> ailean: iPod-Linux, after that you can copy songs from iPod to computer
<musikgoat> Jaymac: why is a server on dhcp?
<ailean> Happosade, do the newer versions of ipod still work?
<Jaymac> because i don't have control over the network
<Happosade> ailean: I don't know. Only 5g iPod tested
<ephemient> Happosade, ailean: Rockbox is not iPod-Linux
<krimx> ailean: I don't think they do yet but check out the gtkpod site, I think they were first to break whatever Apple had changed on the new models.
<Jaymac> i just want to share files between my laptop and my pc... both of which use dhcp
<keegan> ailean:  on their site they have a list of hardware that works
<Happosade> ephemient: Oh.. yeah.. :(
<ephemient> ailean: Rockbox is a free firmware for several hardware MP3 players, including some iPods and Archos products
<musikgoat> sorry, assuming...   Jaymac I nfs should have hostname functionality, but i haven't tried it myself
<ephemient> Jaymac: by hsotname works, as long as name resolution is working at the time the mount is processed
<ailean> so how good is this Rockbox ephemient ?
<e|64> hi is it possible to change the labels on menubar ?
<ephemient> Jaymac: put _netdev in the options field of the fstab line for the mount, and it won't be mounted until after the network is brought up
<ephemient> ailean: pretty good on most hardware, pretty crappy on the iPod :-/
<Jaymac> and then i can just add john-desktop (name of the pc) instead of its ip to fstab?
<ailean> ephemient, and i'd surely be voiding the warranty by using it, no?
<ephemient> ailean: not necessarily; it doesn't do anything permanent, and you can erase it before sending it back in for repairs ;)
<ailean> ahhhhh, buen idea
<musikgoat> warranties exist to be voided :-)
<ephemient> musikgoat: I like that :D
<ephemient> man, though.  <gripe> Apple seems to make their products delibrately difficult to disassemble...
<ailean> ok then guys, can you recommend a good player for linux-compatibility?
<musikgoat> can you put linux on it?  yes,  do you need to, no... do it anyways
<musikgoat> :-p
<ephemient> ailean: http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/ has a list of the devices it can handle
<mohkohn> would a new kernel be more likely to detect my laptop battery?
<ephemient> ailean: aside from that, there's iPods and anything that's a plain-old mass-storage device
<ailean> excellent, many thanks for your help ephemient
<weeble> does anyone know music site
<krimx> weeble: What kind of music site?
<damaltor> weeble: what musik site? no warez here sry
<weeble> 70 rock
<damaltor> weeble: try musicload.com
<krimx> weeble: You could check out last.fm
<mohkohn> maybe he is looking for something like streamtuner
<damaltor> there u can buy everything
<bazhang> weeble: try deezer.com for streaming
<mohkohn> weeble, apt-get install streamtuner
<mohkohn> for internet radio
<weeble> thanks people for the help!
<damaltor> np
<bazhang> amarok and exaile iirc have shoutcast as well
<Jaymac> when trying to add my laptop's hostname to the /etc/exports list i get the following error: exportfs: john-laptop has non-inet addr
<Jaymac> this is the line i added to the /etc/exports file: /home/john/ john-laptop(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<McMenace> hi every1
<raph> hi, how can I find out the number of inodes on my external hd?
<McMenace> when ubuntu automounts a usb fat32 drive the special characters for german do not work e.g.,äüö
<damaltor> McMenace: right. =)
<damaltor> McMenace: bist du deutsch? are u german?
<McMenace> jup genau
<McMenace> kannste mir da helfen
<McMenace> bzw, erstmal ist deutsch in chanel erlaubt
<damaltor> tja.. das liegt an der eigenartigen codierung der win-systeme.. komm nicht auf die idee das zu ändern =)
<damaltor> joaa..
<damaltor> passt scho
<damaltor> =)
<McMenace> ok
<damaltor> wenn du das umbenennst dann gehts unter win nimmer
<damaltor> entweder du änderst zu ae, oe, ue
<damaltor> oder du ignorierst es
<McMenace> aber das ding is windoof hab ich hinter mir gelassen, aber eine platte stirbt grade und ich will die daten auf ne andere kopieren bekomme aber probleme wenn umlauten im dateinamen sind
<Chousuke> Stop speaking German
<damaltor> dann kanste umbennennen wie du willst
<Chousuke> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<damaltor> we both are german, im helping him... is that forbidden here?
<McMenace> looks like it
<Chousuke> damaltor: yes. This channel is English only
<damaltor> hmm
<tntCry> are germans professionals?
<damaltor> McMenace: wir gehen in #ubuntu-de
<McMenace> I am good with eng or changing chanals
<Chousuke> You can use private chat or -de though :)
<McMenace> ok l8er
<tntCry> i need help installing ubuntu on my Mercedes
<damaltor> tntCry: dunno, but it works for us two =)
<timob> you should know the world defaults to en :)
<damaltor> i do
<damaltor> but why should we make it harder fo us
<damaltor> =)
<tntCry> damaltor, are you in a university?
<timob> i dont know the rules....
<damaltor> tntCry: yes i am
<tntCry> damaltor, im in a university which blocks everything for me , i only can surf the web buttt when watching youtube videos it loads very veryy slow
<tntCry> i get my ubuntu laptop with me damaltor
<damaltor> tntCry: ok.. and where isthe problem? :)
<tntCry> my friends who have windows they can do 1 thing better then me , is they can log in msn messenger while i cant log in pidgins :S damaltor
<damaltor> u wont be able to change the university settings
<tntCry> damaltor, i want to by pass this university windows lame defense , am i right that linux can master it all and exceed the windows defense system
<yue> DJmax
<damaltor> hmm probably yes... maybe u should ask the university or you win friend what they did so we can find the linux alternative
<tntCry> nothing they did its just that university allows msn messenger and internetexplorer /firefox
<tntCry> but in ubuntu theyr is no msn messenger i tried installing amsn stil cant login ..
<tntCry> i thought about doing ssh damaltor
<damaltor> tnt so what do u want to do? if u use GAIM or kopete you will be able to unse messenger too
<krimx> tntCry: You could try meebo.org if you don't mind using msn through your browser
<tntCry> oh
<tntCry> is it like ebuddy?
<damaltor> like it yes
<kinroad> tntCry: can you change ports or something to same as in MSN or install MSN messenger with wine
<tntCry> can msn 8.5 install by wine>
<damaltor> but meebo is nice
<tntCry> i think its my ubuntu firewall ro something
<damaltor> will help though
<damaltor> lokks like windws in the window =)
<tntCry> meebo ? i hate going in through sponsered sites which im afraid they steal my password or something
<tntCry> i have a great email ;) nonick@hot...
<mohkohn> I have been doing apt-get upgrade for about two hours. if I stop and interupt will it pick up from where I left off tomorrow?
<damaltor> tntCry: there is no registration needed.. using it for a relatively long time now, and never had probs
<mohkohn> or do I need to spend two hours again?
<damaltor> mohkohn: depends on what it is doing...
<damaltor> but usualy yes
<tntCry> wow their is a meebo plugin for firefox
<mohkohn> damaltor, apt-get upgrading. It is working albeit slowly
<tntCry> :( not compatible with my firefox build
<kinroad> mohkohn: if it is downloading, then yes you can stop it, but if it is installing, then you can't
<damaltor> mohkohn: still downloading? installing?
<mohkohn> downloading
<damaltor> then yes
<damaltor> it starts from that place onnext start
<mohkohn> thanks for that
<damaltor> the downloades packages will be shown again
<damaltor> but not downloaded agan
<mohkohn> ok damaltor understood
<mrmonday> I have a partition on my PC labeled '11G Volume', and when I go to rename it I get told it is in use. How can I rename it?
<tntCry> wow meebo is cool it has voice and video chat also
<damaltor> unmount it before .. but i think it ought to be able to be renamed though mounted
<kinroad> mrmonday: unmount it
<mohkohn> one other thing. would compiling a kernel while apt-get is 'getting" cause any problems?
<damaltor> tntCry: dont try the video thing if you dnt have a high-end pc.. smashed my 2.7 ghz
<tntCry> smashed?
<damaltor> had to kill x from console
<damaltor> friend of mie with some kinda dual core works correctly but on my oc there is no chance
<tntCry> is this a memory hog site damaltor ?
<damaltor> no
<damaltor> not to bad
<damaltor> but thevideo chat thingy is
<tntCry> then how can it smash >
<CapaH> Hmm I cannot seem to watch any dvds, can anyone help me?
<CapaH> dvds with menus
<damaltor> tried 3 times and alway hat to kill x
<tntCry> so you mean if i do video chat i cant do multiple tasks or i will be on risk if i do video while doing an assignment in openoffice? right?
<damaltor> CapaH: you need a special library.. dunno if i am allowed to name it here
<CapaH> msg it to me :)
<damaltor> tntCry: while working, you ought to considder only using chat =)
<damaltor> or try before
<chef_> hallo
<CapaH> I have some dvds from netflix I want to watch and I can see the files and all fine, but I dont know how to actually play it -- I tried using vlc player but no success
<tntCry> thanks krimx for meebo advice
<damaltor> CapaH: ok... so you need a LIB. it is used to watch DVD. and it kills the CSS protection...
<damaltor> understood?
<krimx> CapaH: libdvdcss
<damaltor> 0o
<CapaH> I see
<damaltor> !libdvdcss CapaH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvdcss capah - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kinroad> What is the problem? When I kill X with Alt+Sysrq+E or Alt+Sysrq+I my computer freezes and I cannot switch virtual consoles. but if I go to a textmode virtual console first and then kill all processes using Sysrq then it will restart getty and it works.
<damaltor> !dvd CapaH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd capah - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tntCry> damaltor, i would like to make a conference 1 day with all my friends who left overseas that would be great you know
<damaltor> !libdvdcss | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<damaltor> aah
<bazhang> CapaH try the medibuntu repositories medibuntu.org
<tntCry> damaltor, where in germany you from ? munich ?
<damaltor> tntCry: you ought to try it out. maybe it works good for you but for me it doesnt
<tntCry> muncheN
<krimx> Silly question: Anyone know if it's possible to set MPlayer to open videos in half size instead of full size so I don't have to click twice everytime I start watching a HD movie?
<tntCry> go to options man
<damaltor> krimx: try man mplayer
<damaltor> there are thousands of options
<damaltor> tntCry: Jena
<damaltor> in thuringia
<damaltor> right in the middle =)
<tntCry> near bugonhousen big mountain slide?
<kinroad> I have a problem. When I kill X with Alt+Sysrq+E or Alt+Sysrq+I my computer freezes and I cannot switch virtual consoles. but if I go to a textmode virtual console first and then kill all processes using Sysrq then it will restart getty and it works. seems like killing all processes locks the graphics card, but why does it do that?
<damaltor> tntCry: no, not nere there =)
<tntCry> near Europe park?
<damaltor> no.. nere the barbarossa höhle
<tntCry> ok i dont know that
<tntCry> but i used to live in germany with many great friends we used to cycle like crazy lo
<damaltor> kinroad: dont know, but you already know how the avoid the problem
<open_lad> Anybody there who used JMF in linux?? I successfully installed but its not working in any linux distro. not even ubuntu
<kr00l> Anyone know if Sandisk Sansa View 16GB MP3 Player will work with ubuntu?
<tntCry> i hope ubuntu will release a mobile ubuntu version for imate or iphone or the new technology touchscreen mobile phones
<tntCry> kr00l, you mean run ubuntu on the mp3 player?
<kr00l> tntCry: i mean transfer music
<stojic_> kr00l: if the player functions as a USB memory key without additional drivers then it should work
<tntCry> ok i think it will work
<damaltor> kr00l: i have linux running on an ipod..
<kr00l> damaltor: great but that doesn't help me
<damaltor> ^^
<madness> hello
<tntCry> many things work with ubuntu  , the only thing until now im surprised is that wacom touchscreen will not work from out of the box but must appoint the driver and have the common files to initiate and to load touchscreen
<tntCry> its a bit hard tutorial tho
<tntCry> ok damaltor i gtg for lunch
<damaltor> tntCry: wacom is already in xorg.conf, should work good.. did for me though
<zejosh> Hi, how do I install flash player & shockwave with my terminal?
<tntCry> touchscreen?
<tntCry> hmmm
<stojic_> kr00l: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608875   your player is listed there if I am not wrong
<tntCry> how come didnt work?
<tntCry> oh damaltor its a tablet laptop touchscreen not a hardware touchscreen which you plugon a pc
<pcnet32> damaltor: wacom tablet != wacom touchscreen  i guess
<tntCry> their is a diffrence theyr
<damaltor> zejosh: no shockwave. but flashplayer you can download from adobe.com and follow the manual
<zejosh> I did that,
<damaltor> tntCry: yes, thought so
<tntCry> ok ifigazine
<zejosh> but when I went into terminal to run the ./flash thing
<damaltor> zejosh: so that should be it
<damaltor> ah
<damaltor> ok?
<zejosh> it said,  it wasn't found
<damaltor> zejosh: cd to the right folder
<damaltor> and do "chmod a+x flash..."
<zejosh> which would be? o.O
<damaltor> dunno where you downloaded it to..
<zejosh> I done it to my desktop
<krimx> zejosh: If you have the right repositories then do -> 'aptitude search flash' and after that 'sudo aptitude install *package*'
<pcnet32> zejosh: cd ~/Desktop
<damaltor> zejosh: follow the manual on the homepage exactly! you have to copy a file manually in the end
<eyyYo> Hello everyone. When i activate the nVidia drivers in the Restricted Drivers Manager and restart my computer, a "System is currently running in low-graphics mode"-message shows up. Apparently Ubuntu is unable to find the drivers "nvidia" ("nv" works fine though, but no desktop effects). I have done a driver update from the nvidia.com website, and thats what messed everything up. Is there a solution to this problem? Thanks.
<CapaH> Can anyone here help me to get my wifi to work? I can see the networks, I can iwlist scan, I can iwconfig essid to the network I want, but I cannot connect. This is my own open network -- and a desktop pc (not a laptop)
<wraund> zejosh: *wave*
<_gpg_> hello
<damaltor> CapaH: you have to do dhclient wlan0 after connecting
<whabo> help here is teh thing . how can i get 2 linux distributions working together on 2 diffrent patitions ...i installed PClos and ubuntu .. but the grub only showed PClos .. i had to rewrite the grub MBR installation for ubuntu to be able to boot it... is there a way i can show both distros on grub when i boot my pc? THX
<damaltor> whabo: edit /etc/grub/menu.conf
<kraut`> where can i find a list of all important config files
<kraut`> i what to make a small backup script
<damaltor> kraut: for what?
<kraut`> anyone an idear
<damaltor> hm
<whabo> thx man
<kraut`> all ubuntu system config files
<whabo> THANK YOU
<damaltor> there are loots of files
<whabo> ill try it out
<damaltor> whabo: np
<kraut`> i cant find anything at google
<timob> kraut`: /etc ?
<whabo> raj@raj-laptop:~$ edit /etc/grub/menu.conf
<whabo> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/grub/menu.conf" -- using "application/*"
<whabo> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/grub/menu.conf"
<whabo> this is what i get :(
<CapaH> damaltor: I did, it just times out
<pcnet32> kraut`: /etc is for system wide config files
<McMenace> can any1 name a bash tool taht tells the encoding of the given file
<kraut`> timob: hm
<damaltor> CapaH: thats not good.. is there a dhcp server in ur network?
<kraut`> im stupid
<kraut`> sorry
<kraut`> :)
<damaltor> router or sth
<McMenace> want to change ancoding to utf-8 by using convmv
<pylades> oops
<timob> McMenace: file ?
<McMenace> nop
<timob> McMenace: mplayer?
<ephemient> McMenace: iconv can convert encodings
<timob> McMenace: file gives me info on my divx (XVID) files
<whabo> is there a way u can boot 2 distros together what adjustments do i have to make .. to let grub recognize both distros on both partitions thx ...
<ephemient> McMenace: convmv changes the encoding of the filename, iconv is the standard tool for encoding text
<loguser1> suddenty two of ntfs partitiions have disappeard...
<krimx> whabo: grub should detect both automatically
<McMenace> file /media/usbdisk-1/Uni/Langer\ Weg\ zum\ Wirkstoff/Pix/molek�hl.jpg
<McMenace> /media/usbdisk-1/Uni/Langer Weg zum Wirkstoff/Pix/molek�hl.jpg: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.02
<timob> oops
<timob> you are looking for text encoding ?
<ephemient> McMenace: what do you want? the encoding of the filename?
<McMenace> encoding of the filename
<bicycledaave> is anyone here who keeping learning note with some tools in ubuntu? is there any effective tools?
<ephemient> McMenace: Ubuntu treats filenames as UTF-8 by default, but this is obviously not the case here
<McMenace> have an older windows ddisk and need to copy the files
<CapaH> Can anyone help me get my wifi to work? I can iwlist scan, I can iwconfig essid <to my network essid>, but when I dhclient it just times out, and I get this strange warning: "Unknown hardware type 801" - anyone?
<McMenace> get problems with special chars like äöü
<ephemient> McMenace: try mounting with -o iocharset=...
<McMenace> converting the encding of the filename is my goal
<livingdaylight> can someone here help me connect to irssi?
<pcnet32> McMenace: try to mount the windows disk with mount option iocharset=iso8859-1
<loguser1> suddenty two of ntfs partitiions have disappeard...
<damaltor> CapaH: tied with wpa_supplicant?
<whabo> is there a way u can boot 2 distros together what adjustments do i have to make .. to let grub recognize both distros on both partitions thx ...
<livingdaylight> i've also installed irssi so i could get real.... but don't know how to get going. Can someone tell me how to connect for starters... errrhum... sorry, :s
<dschaed> Hi there. I habe a problem starting a daemon on startup. I installed mongrel_cluster as daemon. I can start it with 'sudo /etc/init.d/mongrel_cluster' start. I added a symlink in rc2.d. But at boottime it is not run. What could be the Problem? (Ubuntu 7.10)
<livingdaylight> Anyone else installed devilspie? just did so following the hack from ubuntugeek.com http://tinyurl.com/24e49t
<damaltor> whabo: edit /etc/grub/menu.lst
<manue> manue
<whabo> thx
<ephemient> whabo: if they don't share the same /boot partition, you can make one grub chainload the other
<ephemient> whabo: or you could merge their /boot/grub/grub.conf's
<krimx> livingdaylight: check out the manual on irssi's page. (quickie -> /connect irc.freenode.net )
<whabo> raj@raj-laptop:~$ edit /etc/grub/menu.lst
<whabo> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/grub/menu.lst" -- using "application/*"
<whabo> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/grub/menu.lst"
<whabo> raj@raj-laptop:~$
<whabo> thats is what i get
<whabo> how do you do that?
<McMenace> sudo mount -o iocharset=iso8859-1 -t vfat /dev/sda5 /media/TMP/
<krimx> whabo: try gedit
<McMenace> problem with the file type
<McMenace> whats wrong here
<un_dave> is it possible to access something in a directory that has been used as a mount point without unmounting the disk?
<bullgard4> "Launchpad is off for maintenance." How long did such an outage last on the average in the past?
<Aaron_Mason> hey all... how the hell are you supposed to download the dvd images when no filesystem on earth supports files that big?
<timob> McMenace: whare are u trying to do ? .... cant you access the file?
<whabo> gedit opens up note pad
<Aaron_Mason> it was on fat32 but then it died cos the file got too big so I moved it to an NTFS partition, and it died there too
<Nicke> bullgard4: It was a planned maintenance
<McMenace> timob: never mind
<ephemient> un_dave: mount --bind the directory under it to somewhere else
<krimx> Aaron_Mason: so use ext3?
<timob> McMenace: like was mentioned u can use iconv to convert the filename ...
<bullgard4> Nicke: How long does a planned maintenance take on the average?
<Nicke> bullgard4: No idea.. probably depends on the reason as why the maintenance are being done :). This time it was to roll out a new release
<Nicke> bullgard4: "03.00 - 11.00 UTC" was the planned time now, fwiw
<bullgard4> Nicke: ok
<Kaur> Hi
<livingda1light> Yo Ubunteros!
<rahmen> Hi! I'm trying to fix ontv.. here's the how-to: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/ontv/trunk/README?view=markup but I don't really understand what to do.. "2. make" <-- wtf? can someone translate plz? =)
<Kaur> Could someone please offer solutions or at least take a guess on that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3826601
<void^> rahmen: run 'make'
<weltschmerz> i have a problem.  when one user has sound on, like say music, another logged-in user cannot hear sounds.
<xen_caapn> i've added several themes to both .themes in home and /usr/share/themes , yet none are showing up in xubuntu's user interface settings. what could be the problem here?
<Aaron_Mason> krimx - i was using ext3 under coLinux but the kernel supplied doesn't have large file support
<rahmen> void^: the file 'make'? there are 2 files with make in it's name: Makefile.am and Makefile.in
<McMenace> ok
<Kaur> xen_caapn: They are installed when u drag them to the theme window
<McMenace> problem boild down to encoding is good and filenames are shit
<Kaur> xen_caapn: nothing must be done manually
<McMenace> so i have files that look in the bash like this
<timob> xen_caapn: can u use the install button on the apperence settings page
<McMenace> �bung II.doc
<void^> rahmen: the command make.
<McMenace> i can not get hold of the files via the bash, no tab, no copy&paste works to do something with the file
<McMenace> using nautilus i can rename the file fine
<xen_caapn> Kaur , you cannot drag and drop these themes, i'm on xubuntu by the way
<xen_caapn> timob , what install button ?
<Kaur> xen_caapn: Hm...
<McMenace> any ideas on renamng all files of the disk at once
<rahmen> void^: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<bullgard4> Kaur: May be the following observation will shed another view on your problem: I do not get a beep sound under all Ubuntu distributions when hard-installed. But the Ubuntu 7.10 desktop life installation produces the beep sound as expected.
<void^> rahmen: you probably didn't (successfully) run configure before first.
<void^> -before
<McMenace> anyone any ideas on how to rename my files?
<rahmen> void^: ok.. where do I do the configure? in the ontv map or in home?
<timob> McMenace: um so u can access the files from the command line?
<timob> s/can/cant
<Kaur> bullgard4: What do u mean by 'life installation'?
<krimx> McMenace: I had the same problem with old files which had å ä ö in the filenames when I installed Ubuntu. Don't remember exactly how I solved it but I googled a bit and found a (command line if I remember correctly) program that fixed it.
<void^> rahmen: in the directory you extracted the source to. there should be a script called configure there.
<rahmen> void^: yep it's there
<ephemient> McMenace: maybe you should just copy them over first and convert the filenames second; I have to convert filenames to/from GBK/sjis/iso8859-1 all the time, from different sources :(
<bullgard4> Kaur: A life installation is to use a life CD for booting and then operating an operating system.
<bazhang> life = live
<Blew-even> O.o
<Kaur> bullgard4: no, unfortunately I'm not using a live cd
<rahmen> void^: found the error: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Kaur> bullgard4: though it would definitely explain things:)
<ephemient> McMenace: convmv probably handles that case, but I've never used it; I just do (for i in *; mv -v "$i" "$(iconv -fiso8859-1 <<<"$i")"; done) or something similar
<void^> rahmen: install build-essential, run configure, install any -dev packages for things it wants, repeat until it runs without errors.
<pcnet32> McMenace: can you try this: http://phpfi.com/278733
<McMenace> ephemient: the problem is that they will not copy
<McMenace> bash sais it can not create the destination file
<ephemient> McMenace: are you copying from FAT to Linux, or what?
<tarelerulz> Broadcom 802.11b/g wlan I have read a lot on it. downloading the driver her and stuff ndiswrapper says I should use the 32 driver for my card ,but when I download the drivers it don't say 32bit and then 64 and the bcmwl6.inf says something about 64 bit . I look for the driver my vista system use and it is bcmwl6.sys and I thought a bcmwl6.inf would do that trick don't it don't work ? I am lost
<ephemient> McMenace: let me clarify.  Linux-native filesystems treat filenames as nothing but a bunch of bytes, so encoding doesn't matter (except to tools that want to display the filename etc.), but other filesystems (FAT, NTFS, ...) don't work that way
<McMenace> pcnet32: yes work and how to do it recursively
<chazco> Whats the best intermediate format for Vista/Linux? (e.g. a shared partition)
<McMenace> putting `ls -R` istaed of * dos not give the full path
<pcnet32> McMenace: wait
<popai> i have in mi PC 512 dual ceanel Geil DDR PC3200, and 1 slot free, if i put 512 PC320 module (to make 1024MB), will worck ?
<Amaranth> chazco: vfat (fat32)
<chazco> hmm... using FAT32 atm but having trouble using apache
<McMenace> ephemient: ok and bash's cp ahs a problem with it so i thought renaming helps
<Amaranth> popai: that's more of a hardware question
<tarelerulz> chazco , vista is ntfs  . I use ntfs-3g to mount it fine
<Amaranth> popai: if your machine can use that RAM then Ubuntu will use it
<McMenace> and problem is the encoding is utf-8 and its a ext3 volume
<Max0> Hi i want to install ubuntu on a new pc i have... its a IB9 motherboard and it needs a ITE 8211F IDE driver for the setup. I can get windows to work with this driver but can anyone help me get ubuntu on there?
<McMenace> the problem came when coping from win drive
<Amaranth> chazco: Why are you hosting files on  the fat32 partition?
<McMenace> and that is history
<cox> hello all, i need to flash my bios, how i've got the utility & the rom, how do I add it to a cd and make that cd bootable
<chazco> Yep... thought about that but i prefer a seperate area for files (either OS can break big style, a seperate partitio nmakes it safer)
<sint> hey, when using apt i get the following message: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" with a long list of packages. can i trust this and remove them?
<McMenace> so only renaming is an option
<chazco> Its where i develop my website Amaranth
<chazco> Not a live server
<McMenace> so i need a way to rename all filenames on the volume
<McMenace> and i have a problem using the � in regex or some like it
<pcnet32> McMenace: http://phpfi.com/278735
<pcnet32> McMenace: caution, start the script in the right directory
<ephemient> McMenace: in this situation, I can't imagine why cp would give you the error that it did, though
<chazco> I think FAT32s lack of permissions etc causes Apache to fail
<tarelerulz> Does Ubuntu 7.`10 come with what is need to compile stuff or do you have to donwload if so what do I need to download . I wold ask on Ubuntu or look ,but I don't have net on it
<Amaranth> tarelerulz: The default install comes with enough to compile kernel modules
<Amaranth> tarelerulz: But afaik it can't build regular apps without a couple more things
<stefg> !build | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Amaranth> The last bit of that is wrong, iirc all repos are enabled by default in gutsy
<Amaranth> If you did a clean install, anyway
<tarelerulz> Have you ever had wireless card work for stuff like irc ,but not work for web pages ?
<Amaranth> tarelerulz: can't say I have
<Amaranth> That's pretty weird
<Amaranth> But I'm pretty clueless about networking so...
<Enselic> tarelerulz: how do you know it doesn't work for web pages?
<pcnet32> tarelerulz: i think that's not a wireless issue, but a an mtu issue
<tarelerulz> Wierd and fun all at the same time. I mean if it did not work I would under stand more
<pcnet32> tarelerulz: try sudo ifconfig your_wireless_interface mtu 1200
<tarelerulz> Well, Under Vista  web works  abit slow ,but it woulds .  ON Ubuntu it times out
<tarelerulz> What is mtu?
<pcnet32> tarelerulz: maximum transmission unit
<pcnet32> tarelerulz: i guess some routers on the way to the web server do not properly report icmp fragmentation needed
<tarelerulz> I think I am going to build  the stable ndiswrapper , then find the bcmwl6.inf and see if it works
<tarelerulz> The lame part is I do the normal thing and the wirelss card don't show up in ifconfig
<rahmen> void^: Hi again.. :] I get this error now: "configure: error: could not find Python headers" and I was thinking I should dl the requirement stuff.. but then I got the same error when I tried configuring them.. so what to do to get rid of that error?
<void^> rahmen: did you install python-dev?
<whileimhere> Hi. When I use the sudo lshw command in the terminal it reports several areas that read " To Be Filled By O.E.M." Can anyone tell me where I can change these?
<cox> does anyone know how to make a bootable cd?
<pcnet32> whileimhere: you can't unless you flash your bios. those strings are read from the bios.
<whileimhere> Ohhhh
<whileimhere> I see. That does help out and I dont want to go to all that hassle of flashing the bios for something like that.
<pcnet32> whileimhere: the manufacturer of your pc/notebook simply didn't change these strings
<whabo> i tried to install ubuntu and Pclinuxos .. on my new HP pavillion dv6636nr laptop... WITH no luck at all .... the same liveCD runs and installs just fine on my old compaq presario laptop. Is it possible that this specific laptop is blocking liveCD to initiate? i have had more than 15 attempts with 2 diffrent distros. ubuntu and pclinuxos. any help would be appreciated. btw the CD runs .. i go to teh main menu ... when i click on start/in
<whabo> stall ubuntu it gives me several [ok] but then an error/failur pops up.... thx..
<whabo> the laptop that im having difficulties with is teh NEW laptop : HP pavillion dv6636nr......
<whabo> it runs fine on my old ( 4 years old) compaq presario.. thx  (this is the error that i get) (248.708000) bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_mircocode5.fw" not available or load failed
<tarelerulz> Whabo I fell you on that I have a HP Pavilion dv660cl  and I have hard time getting the wireless to work right . In fact it times out on web pages all the time
<pcnet32> IMHO broadcom wireless cards are a piece of sh**
<whileimhere> Okay here is a tough one. Is there a program that will help me discover what video modes are available on my laptop?
<whabo> tarelerulz: no solution ??? :(
<dead> hi i need help to get working 041e:4036 Creative Technology, Ltd Webcam Live!/Live! Pro webcam and cheese ?
<tarelerulz> Well, I get irc and stuff ,but the net pages just time out and I am lost as to way whabo
<pcnet32> tarelerulz: can you at least try lowering the mtu size as i suggested?
<tarelerulz> I try use bcmwl6.inf to set it up . That is what I think vista use ,but I have no way of find that out vista's files layout is hard to understand
<whabo> tarelerulz: ow wow so i bought the wrong laptop .. shhot its only 2 weeks old
<dead> light is on and no camerafound in cheese
<tarelerulz> I would not say that . I have learn from LInux you get stuff working.  It is very cool when you do
<tarelerulz> pcnet32, I will do what you said it could not hear. I do have to say when I   remove ndiswrapper the setting will get lost right.  SO if that don't work I could start over
<whabo> tarelerulz: ill get an external adapter i dont care .. but the prob is i cant boot the CD i cant install ubuntu period ... been like that for a week now :S
<tarelerulz> Whabo , I get Ubuntu 7.10 installer cd/live cd and it worked ,but 7.04 did not work at all .
<stefg> whabo: so where and how does installation fail exactly ?
<robin> help! am trying to play a dvd and for some reason, with the vlc player, and with the ogle dvd player, as soon as i start playing the disc the program closes. has anyone had that problem?
<stefg> !dvd | robin
<ubotu> robin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pcnet32> stefg: from what i get out of his description, the live-cd does not finish booting to the desktop
<whabo> stefg ... i get this error while installing (248.708000) bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_mircocode5.fw" not available or load failed
<pcnet32> whabo: that's just a warning, the system should continue booting there
<whabo> tarelerulz: the CD i have is 7.10 :S lol
<stefg> whabo: that means that the (proprietary) firmware for the wifi isn't found. but that should not cause a boot failure, just the wifi not to work
<whabo> pcnet32: nope tried for a week now would boot at all ..
<whileimhere> Where can I change the color depth of my screen?
<pcnet32> whabo: so the bcm43xx... message is the last thing you see?
<whabo> stefg: it keeps giving me teh same error over and over when i press enter to continue wouldnt boot at all
<stefg> whabo: you probably need some additonal boot parameters ("cheat-codes") to make the kernel work with your chipset
<whabo> pcnet32: yup
<stefg> !boot | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pcnet32> stefg: i guess it is one of those buggy acpi bioses again...
<whabo> stefg: im nota programmer :S lol i cant do add things to teh kernal
<stefg> whabo: i'd try to boot with 'noacpi noapic nolapic' first to see if it succeeds. then leave out one after the other to determine which parameter it is exactly
<pcnet32> whabo: giving boot options has nothing to do with programming
<cox> hello all
<cox> can anyone tell me how to make a bootable iso?
<stefg> whabo: you just have to write some words at the boot prompt. see ubotus link for instructions
<whabo> stefg: so if i go to link it will tell me what to do?
<robin> thanx. i have the lib3dvd thingy, installed, have just reinstalled it in the package manager. i keyed the sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh command into the terminal like stated in the ubuntu help page, but the terminal reacts with "comman not found"!!!
<stefg> whabo: right
<whabo> stefg: aight ill be back then let me check it out thx
<Lenny1729> Hi, does anyone know how to tell Gnome in Gutsy to luksOpen and mount an encrypted external drive? All it does is LuksOpen but I need to mount it manually, is this normal or did I miss something?
<saper_> hola hoy estoy contento porque a partir de ayer tengo inx
<saper_> linux
<loguser1> my storage partitions just disappear... some times 2 ntfs drives. some times all.... why. iam using dolphin , k 7.10 ?
<pcnet32> !es | saper_
<saper_> y hoy logre configurar mi plca de video correctamente
<ubotu> saper_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<saper_> solo estoy contento
<saper_> y lo comparto
<aan_enda> hhjkkk
<aan_enda> kkhjjg
<robin> can anyone please help me? am trying desperately to play a dvd!!
<robin> the ubuntu help command "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" won't work, it says command not found
<pcnet32> robin: does the file /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh exist?
 * sayoko o
 * sayoko test
 * sayoko test
<pcnet32> sayoko: ...failed
<robin> thanx for the help! i've managed it! :-)
<loguser1> my storage partitions just disappear... some times 2 ntfs drives. some times all.... why. iam using dolphin , k 7.10 ?
<stefg> loguser1: inspect dmesg if it's on the kernel or hal level, or if it's a KDE problem. KDE support is in #kubuntu
<guh> how can i make a script on /etc/skel thats is executed automatically everytime a user is created? i want to add a quota to the users automatically.
<SchwarzeKrause> Hi, all. Somebody, please, say me, what are the current kernel and alsa in Ubuntu
<loguser1> what is the past bin addres
<rsk> SchwarzeKrause: kernel
<rsk> 2.6.22-14-generic
<ephemient> guh: man adduser
<rsk> and alsa 1.0.14
<guh> ephemient: i dont use adduser
<rsk> why do you wanna know SchwarzeKrause ?
<SchwarzeKrause> rsk: Damn. I guess they won't switch to 2.6.23 and alsa 1.0.15 till the next release. I can only get my hardware working under this versions in Arch or alikes.
<shark87> t
<rsk> why do you guess that
<pcnet32> SchwarzeKrause: you could compile your own 2.6.23 kernel on ubuntu
<ephemient> SchwarzeKrause: you can build and upgrade ALSA yourself without changing the kernel, I think there's instructures for that too...
<ephemient> on the wiki somewhere...
<PowerJC> would i be able to run ubuntu on this computer: amd k6-2 450 384mb ram, 4gb hard disc     geforce 2 mx400
<loguser1> stefg: http://pastebin.ca/796794
<SchwarzeKrause> ephemient: Is there no package for alsa-lib, alsa-utils and alsa-driver 1.0.15 somewhere in 3rd party repos? And how about that "sid-like" branch for Ubuntu?
<ephemient> SchwarzeKrause: we don't know about 3rd party repos here ;)
<rsk> SchwarzeKrause: use hardy for that
<rsk> ask in #ubuntu+1
<stefg> PowerJC: yes, that meets the min. requirements. But for a better experience and more free disk space i'd recommend xubuntu for that box
<PowerJC> whats the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<stefg> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<SchwarzeKrause> ephemient: ))) OK. Hardy is the next version? I've heard there should be a branch which won't ever be released, which is always unstable. Am I mistaken?
<ephemient> !info alsa-base hardy
<ephemient> hmm, doesn't work like that?
<ubotu> alsa-base: ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.15-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 190 kB, installed size 380 kB
<rsk> there you go then SchwarzeKrause
<ephemient> SchwarzeKrause: Hardy does have ALSA 1.0.15
<SchwarzeKrause> Oh, that's nice
<ephemient> SchwarzeKrause: Ubuntu doesn't have a "sid" branch though
<cox> can anyone give me a hand making a bootable cd
<cox> its driving me crazy
<kinroad> I have problem with wine+guildwars. When I start 'wine gw.exe -opengl' , the game runs fast but i cant see the characters
<rsk> cox: get imgburn
<rsk> cox: and you dont have to worry about a thing
<ephemient> !appdb | kinroad
<ubotu> kinroad: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<rsk> kinroad: what wine version?
<rsk> kinroad: run wine --version
<cox> rsk: does that create a bootable image including the files i want on it?
<kinroad> rsk: 0.9.46
<SchwarzeKrause> ephemient: I don't get the policy of Ubuntu. Will things like gnome 2.20.2 ever get into Gutsy? Or would they appear in next major version only?
<rsk> cox: um no tought you just had problems burning ubuntu..
<stefg> loguser1: looks quite normal. my guess is that it is a problem with KDE/KDE's implmentation of hal or dolphin/d3lphin. so i'd head for #kubuntu
<rsk> kinroad: winehq.org/download upgrade.
<rsk> to 0.9.49
<bmwerks> im trying to get wine to run a program which needs a dll file which is in the same folder but ti says i need to import what can i do??
<cox> rsk: unfortunatly not, i need to flsh my bios, i have the files just cant make a bootable cd
<rsk> SchwarzeKrause: no not unless it's really needed. or it's a security fix included in the release
<loguser1> stefg:  i got it. it is showing all in /media. but when i click storage folders. it only shows the ext3 and fat files. and some times shows nothiing why. is that
<kinroad> rsk: what is the apt line for it?
<rsk> kinroad: read what is said
<rsk> 13:45 < rsk> kinroad: winehq.org/download upgrade.
<stefg> loguser1: don't ask her about KDE.... this is ubuntu (read: GNOME) channel. haven't used KDE for years
<SchwarzeKrause> rsk: Oh, I guess Debian enny is my choice then) Although they still didn't switch to kernel 2.6.23, but otherwise they are reasonably up2date
<stefg> loguser1: and clean your partition layout. your have a primary partition past an extended one, that might be related to the problem
<zylche> I think my respitories are broken... is there any way to get them fixed?
<ephemient> SchwarzeKrause: Gnome is on a 6-month release schedule, Ubuntu is on a 6-month release schedule.  Ubuntu releases will always pick up the latest stable Gnome (I don't think this is written anywhere, though)
<rsk> zylche: no not without you asking a question that can be answeared
<loguser1> hm
<loguser1> thx
<stefg> !easysource | zylche
<ubotu> zylche: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<loguser1> what are the drivers for ntfs?
<rsk> loguser1: ntfs-3g
<loguser1> rsk:  i have those but my partition is not showing up
<loguser1> rsk:  it is mounted . present in media. but now showing any files.
<larson9999> what happened to kuickview?  it's my favorite photo viewing app
<bmwerks> im trying to get wine to run a program which needs a dll file which is in the same folder but ti says i need to import what can i do??
<djfm> hi
<stefg> loguser1: delphin is a new and immature piece of software. so if you can manually mount those partitions 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<yourpartition> /mnt' then it's a kde problem
<rsk> bmwerks: put it in .wine/drive_c/system32
<djfm> is it possible for a user to have no password?
<funto> hi all
<ephemient> djfm: yes. they will be unable to log in through many services, however
<Slart> djfm: have you tried?
<stefg> djfm: no
<djfm> I tried, it always says "password is too short" or so
<ephemient> djfm: passwd -d
<stefg> djfm: you can have a 'passwordless' login, but that means just it's not asked for. it still exists
<funto> I've got a problem concerning ATI drivers : I've installed them, and it seems my Radeon X600 Mobility's hardware acceleration works, but my OpenGL version is stuck to 1.3 (while I should have 2.0) and glxinfo | grep direct says I don't have direct rendering...
<funto> any idea?
<ephemient> djfm: deletes a password. this disables login...
<djfm> Ok this is passwordless login that I want, how do I do this?
<djfm> this is for a beginner user
<ephemient> djfm: gdm? kdm? other?
<djfm> that has nothing to hide :)
<djfm> gdm
<djfm> I didnt see the option
<ephemient> djfm: System > Adminstration > Login Window > Security > Enable Automatic Login
<ephemient> djfm: not quite the same as passwordless, but it's close
<djfm> but autmatic login will log in the user automatically wont it?
<ephemient> djfm: for real passwordless, you can edit /etc/pam.d/gdm, but if you don't know what you're doing, don't touch that
<zylche> thanks stefg!
<zylche> That's fixed my problem.
<_Garbage_> hi all
<netoperek> hello
<funto> nobody has an idea for my ATI driver problem?
<stefg> funto: that problem seems quite common, you should be able to find help on the forums.
<DanaG> That's odd: only one of my volumes on my desktop shows its size.
<DanaG> Cruzer, RECOVERY, XP, and Vista (60.0GB)
<hypn0> how do I install realplayer in 7.10, the download linux at real.com/linux seems to be broken, can I use 7.04 realplay package
<DanaG> Each of those is a partition with a label, but only the last one shows its size.
<rsk> hypn0: what do you need realplayer for
<DanaG> I'd like to either show it on all or not show it on any.
<funto> stefg: I've already tried to find out this...
<neopsyche> usser: you home?
<hypn0> to play streaming files rsk :-/
<funto> but I wondered if someone on IRC already had the response, which could make me lose less time ^^
<neopsyche> Can anyone help me access my cellphone memory via usb on ubuntu?
<hypn0> rsk: what else can I use :-/
<rsk> hypn0: mplayer?
<hypn0> that plays all real streaming formats rsk?
<stefg> funto: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1287113 ? (don't understnd french too well
<ephemient> hypn0: installing win32codecs, it does play real's streaming formats
<Victor```> okay
<Victor```> where do I make a bug report
<DanaG> vlc does streaming, too.
<Victor```> one that is amazingly necessary
<Victor```> as it's a pathetic typo
<osiris__> Good afternoon all
<hypn0> okay, I will try mplayer or vlc then, thanks
<funto> stefg: ok, I take a look at this
<funto> and I'm french :p
<osiris__> Can anyone tell me if the large fonts issue is a gnome problem?
<funto> stefg: thanks ^^
<neopsyche> How do i see what devices i have connected to system?
<neopsyche> can anyone help me detect my phone?
<DanaG> neopsyche: hal-device-manager
<DanaG> can't help with the phone, though.
<stefg> osiris__: System->Settings->Appearance->Fonts->Advanced> dpi (top left corner) play with the dpi value
<DanaG> Actually, it's bettter to make sure DPI is correct, and then change font size.
<DanaG> google for 'javascript dpi' for a thingy to calculate DPI.
<Pir8> Folks, can ubuntu server be installed on a compact flash card? Anyone done it?
<osiris__> I thought there was a bug with gnome that was causing this problem?
<stefg> DanaG: true... someone should have told this to the ubunt-devs which decided to put in 88 dpi by defaul, while standard should be 96
<Xzenome> Pir8, It should be possible, but you'd need one that was big enough. And no I haven't tried it.
<alch3mist> what does this message means ? " Xine extra plugins cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<Pir8> Xzenome,  2GB ?
<Pir8> or more ?
<neopsyche> nobody know how to read phone via usb?
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> wammu
<Klanticus> neopsyche, what phone do you have?
<Pir8> I acquired a MicroClient JR. PC and want to convert it into a small scale server for the purpose or web/dev
<neopsyche> alch3mist: i can use that to access phone memory and add files?
<Xzenome> Pir8, according to the Dapper (Desktop version though) you need at least 2GB of disk space, might be less for the server version.
<neopsyche> Klanticus: P910i  a nice phone.
<DanaG> Well, if you screen is 88 DPI, then 88 DPI is correct.
<Xzenome> *Dapper CD
<Klanticus> neopsyche, is it sony ericsson?
<neopsyche> Klanticus: yes
<neopsyche> Klanticus: I want to add files to it .. like game roms etc..
<DanaG> s/you/your/
<ZeuGiRDoR> anybody knows about a dvd decrypter for Linux? (not a dvd ripper)
<DanaG> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> : usually u don't need any software at all depends on your phone model... sony-eric integrates well
<neopsyche> Klanticus: Need to be able to access the file system on the phone
<Klanticus> neopsyche, I have a sony ericsson phone and it worked as a pen drive
<neopsyche> alch3mist: im an ubuntu noob / media person .. with little to no linux guru type experience
<funto> stefg: the link you gave me wasn't about the same problem
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> : what phone model do you have?
<neopsyche> Klanticus: I have plugged in my usb cradle and it says .. "unknown device"
<Klanticus> neopsyche, don't it ask you to enter phone mode or file transfer mode (in the phone) when you plug the cable?
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> : does it have memory stick on it?
<funto> the guy doesn't have "used" indicated in the GUI for proprietary drivers
<neopsyche> alch3mist: its a sony ericsson p910i, yes it has a memory stick in it.
<CapaH2> Can anyone help me with a wifi issue? # route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev ath0
<CapaH2> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<neopsyche> Klanticus: what should i do to check if the file system is accessible?
<neopsyche> alch3mist: why do you ask about the memory stick?
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> : u can use wammu and if you try to use it using usb it will autimatically mounted in your desktop
<neopsyche> alch3mist: apt-get wammu?
<alch3mist> try add/remove programs and install all the phone utility you see in there...
<alch3mist> wammu works well on sony
<loguser1_> what is the partition editor utility for kubuntu. as gparted is for ubuntu ?
<Klanticus> neopsyche, when you plug the cable, take a look at your phone. Mine ask to enter file transfer mode
<neopsyche> alch3mist: you mean as soon as USB is plugged in it will show mounted.
<neopsyche> Klanticus: is that on wammu?
<chazco> Hi... whats the best way to control my Ubuntu laptop from my Ubuntu desktop (better keyboard / screen)?
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> : try add/remove programs and install wammu , xgnokii and bitpim all works well with sony mobile and yes.. it will mount in your desktop
<Klanticus> neopsyche, no... just plug the cable and look to your phone
<lobaman2> hi everyone. i have a problem in my usb drive. i have a 1gb usb. ubuntu does recognize it, but i cant write anything to it. cause "properties" says that it is full. even thought it isnt. it said i only have 1.4mb left in my usb.
<Klanticus> neopsyche, select to enter file transfer mode
<loguser1_>  how to unmount and mount again , a partition ?
<Klanticus> neopsyche, then linux will auto mount the filesystem for you
<chazco> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> alch3mist: i typed apt-get and its installing
<max__> hi..can someone tell me what packages are required to play dvd films using vlc?
<alch3mist> lobaman2 : something wrong with your usb may try to reformat it to fat32 but back your data first...
<neopsyche> Klanticus: you mean i need to select transfer mode on the phone? or on ubuntu?
<lobaman2> something wrong? but i have it working in windows.
<max__> For now i can only see a few frames at the beginning and then black screen..
<Klanticus> neopsyche, on the phone
<neopsyche> hmm
<alch3mist> neopsyche : if your newbie like me... i would recommend " add/remove " you can find it in Applications - Add/Remove...
<neopsyche> Klanticus: where would that be .. control panel?
<lobaman2> do i have to format it to fat32?
<CapaH> Here is a pastebin of dhclient ath0: http://www.pastebin.ca/796814
<alch3mist> <lobaman2> : fat32 is widely supported in any platform so i guess it's usually like that
<Klanticus> neopsyche, I have a w300i and it automaticaly ask the mode when I plug the cable
<lobaman2> i can see my files and folder on my usb drive. but when i check the properties. it says i only have 1.44mb left.
<neopsyche> Klanticus: you mean wammu would ask?
<Klanticus> neopsyche, I don't know.. I've never used wammu
<neopsyche> Klanticus: oh
<Klanticus> neopsyche, try it... shold work too
<lobaman2> this is what it says. "Filesystem Type : vfat"
<neopsyche> Klanticus: ok
<alch3mist> lobaman2 : i have a problem like that what i did is i copied all my files form my usb and transfered it somewhere safe and then I remormat my usb drive and checked if it has errors then retransfered my files again
<neopsyche> alch3mist: can wammu auto detect my phone?
<lobaman2> does it work? what your usb "Filesystem Type : " then?
<alch3mist> lobaman2 : i think there's something wrong with the partition so you should reformat it again but don't forget to back all your data
<lobaman2> alchemist : ok i will reformat it. can you guide me.
<neopsyche> Do torrents normally take so long??? my torrent says 1 day to go!
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> : yes...... most sony erricson but if you just wanted to access the memorys stick you don't have to install wammu just plug your phone and wait for it to mount in your desktop
<jackster> neopsyche: torrents usually take a while if there's a bad seeder to leecher ratio
<alch3mist> neopsyche : yes......
<Sharpie> how can i cancel startup programs?
<neopsyche> alch3mist: I plugged it in but no mount on desktop?
<lobaman2> alch3mist : how can i format my usb drive ?
<sparkling> hi all
<alch3mist> neopsyche : hmmm wait
<alch3mist> <lobaman2> : you can use gparted... install it first if you don't have it
<loguser1_> how to unmount and mount again , a partition ?
<neopsyche> alch3mist: wait? you mean wait for it to load?
<asathoor> how do you burn the Ubuntu installation to another media - i'd like to save my setup
<asathoor> eg on an installable DVD
<alch3mist> neopsyche : does it show up?
<hans> how can i get ubuntu server to connect to a wireless at boot?
<ntbnnt> !ipw3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asathoor> hans >> configure it manually
<neopsyche> alch3mist: it shows unknown device in device manager
<hans> asathoor: im doing that with iwconfig but how can i get it to do it automatically at boot?
<asathoor> hans >> sudo iwconfig essid NAMEOFACCESSPOINT
<Pir8> if I downloaded a movie and it was extracted to ~/Video/Movie/VIDEO_TS with bunch of files under there, how can I watch that movie ?
<Sharpie> how can i cancel startup programs?
<hans> asathoor: yes but it wont remember that after a reboot
<asathoor> hans >> yes, it ought to wort
<cloogon> who can tell me how to change  the size of xterm fonts  larger
<asathoor> ok
<loguser1_> how to unmount and mount again , a partition ?
<asathoor> try > system > network - and check the setiings here
<larson9999> is jconserv down or is it just me?
<hans> asathoor: me?
<chazco> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<asathoor> hans >> yep
<lobaman2> alchemist. if i format my usb here in ubuntu. can i still use my USB in windows?
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> :  there's must be somthin' wrong a moment
<neopsyche> alch3mist: ?
<sparkling> is it possible to install ubuntu using a dvd-rom sata?salve
<sparkling> hi all
<sparkling> becouse i obtain always "job control turned off" error
<hans> asathoor: i dont have a GUI, its the server edition
<sparkling> i tried to use acpi=force acpi=off irqpoll but nothing change
<asathoor> is it possible to save my Ubuntu as an installable DVD?
<asathoor> hans >> do u have X?
<stefg> sparkling: your problem seems not acpi related, but that the kernel does not find the root filesystem on the sata-dvd.
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> :  i you have no choice you have to install wammu
<neopsyche> alch3mist: it shows unknown device.. on the device manager
<Xzenome> asathoor, it won't make an installable CD, but it might be of interest http://www.linux-live.org
<hans> asathoor: nope
<loguser1_> how to chang my host name?
<asathoor> Xzenome >> thanx
<larson9999> i'm in the twilight zone.  none of my machines are working today.  it's like they're conspiring to 'get' me.
<alch3mist> neopsyche : just open the wammu and try connect from there...
<sparkling> stefg, so do you know if is possible to install ubuntu from a dvd rom sata?
<neopsyche> alch3mist: wammu says wammu config not found.
<rahmen> void^: Hi :] you know how to start ontv?? can't find the command :S
<loguser1_> how to chang my host name?
<loguser1_> how to chang my host name?
<hans> loguser1_: /etc/hostname for permanent or type "hostname youhostname"
<hans> loguser1_: and stop spamming its not helping
<_nix_> loguser: sudo hostname <new_hostname> should do..
<neopsyche> alch3mist: i told wammu to search for usb devices it appears to be searching for blue devices!?
<loguser1_> hans:  thx
<alch3mist> neopsyche : how did you install wammu?
<Sharpie> how can i cancel startup programs?
<neopsyche> alch3mist: sudo apt-get install wammu
<loguser1_> hans:  is the host name =pc name  or the name coming after @ in terminal ?
<hans> Sharpie: System -> Settings -> Gnome Session
<alch3mist> neopsyche : did you try the phone wizard?
<hans> loguser1_: its all of them
<Sharpie> how can i cancel startup programs that don't appear in Sessions?
<loguser1_> k
<neopsyche> alch3mist: yes
<stefg> sparkling: i can't tell, because i don't know which driver would be needed, and how the Live CD kernel is configured. The usual procedure would involve a 'insmod <some_module> at the prompt you are dropped to (to load the missing driver), and then continue booting (be typind Ctrl-d to leave the shell)
<neopsyche> alch3mist: Gammu/Wammu supports Sony Ericsson 901a - is that similar? http://cihar.com/gammu/phonedb/sony-ericsson/
<hans> loguser1_: like the after @ is your hostname and your pc name
<alch3mist> neopsyche : you have 3 options to connect your phone ir / blue / and cable
<neopsyche> alch3mist: i know..
<neopsyche> alchemist: i am using cable
<neopsyche> alchemist: says no phone detected?
<sparkling> stefg, ok thanks..i will try to use the forum so...maybe there i find someone that know the correct module
<alch3mist> neopsyche : Sony Ericsson phones
<krim> Where it says "/^msg nickserv ident pass;wait 2000" at http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3 is "ident" supposed to be my nick or is it "ident"?
<blackest> Any idea's why I cant reboot a remote system I have tried sudo reboot sudo shutdown -r now and sudo init 6 and its still up :(
<stefg> sparkling: an easier workaround would probably be to use a USB thumbdrive ...
<rahmen> How do I start OnTV?
<stefg> !install | sparkling
<ubotu> sparkling: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<amour> bonjour
<rahmen> !ontv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ontv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alch3mist> neopsyche : it means it should be able to connect but not all features maybe available ... features depends on supported hardware/firmware
<amour> brench
<sparkling> stefg, so with an usb dvd drive is possible?
<amour> french
<neopsyche> alch3mist: where do i see my memory card?>
<alch3mist> neopsyche : is it already connected?
<alch3mist> neopsyche : is it already connected? in wammu?
<neopsyche> alch3mist: NO
<stefg> sparkling: no... i mean using one of the methods outlined in ubotus factoid. use a CD image on a USB stick to install
<neopsyche> alch3mist: you said.. it means it should be able to connect?
<alch3mist> neopsyche : connect it first using wammu
<neopsyche> alch3mist: how?
<cloogon> I wanna know how to change the size of xterm larger,who can help me?????????
<rahmen> How do I start OnTV? What is the command?
<stefg> cloogon: man xterm
<rsk> cloogon: do you have a middle mouse button?
<sparkling> oh ok i will try
<sparkling> thanks
<cloogon> yes
<Pir8> Guys I have a huge problem, I just rebooted and when I went to the boot screen I only saw the server kernel to boot into...my regular 7.10 kernel wasn't listed in there. What do I do to get that back so I can boot in normally?
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> : try phone wizard and follow the instruction from there.. after that.. connect your phone using the "connect" in the menu
<rsk> then click and draw the mouse
<rsk> and hold ctrl
<neopsyche> alch3mist: it says guided etC? which one do i take?
<hans> Pir8: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<larson9999> any recommendations for a tool that helps you find large files/directories on your system?
<[swb]> larson9999, yeah
<alch3mist> use the default "auto"
<[swb]> in applications->accesories ther is adisk usage analyser
<Pir8> hans is it possible that the generic is there, but not visible in the boot menu?
<[swb]> and its awesome
<neopsyche> whats the command for devices again?
<hans> Pir8: can be, then just "sudo grub.update
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> : i think you know the rest ...
<hans> Pir8: sudo grub-update
<cox> anyone here know how to make a bootable cd?
<neopsyche> alch3mist: actually I need someone to help me through this but anyway.
<Pir8> hans no grub-update command
<SHRIKEE> hey all :)
<axyd> ha+
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> : i mean try the phone wizard first and read the instruction there.. it will help you.. and you will know the rest from there... that's what i mean
<SHRIKEE> quick question, is there a proper-ish driver for ubuntu and ati cards yet?
<Pir8> Which file contains the boot menu settings?
<neopsyche> alch3mist: look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283766  It seems more complicated than you make out to detect the USB
<alch3mist> <neopsyche> : look just because p900 isn't listed but wammu clarifies it "sony ericson phones" which means most phone all you have to do is try before you complain... it his problem is connecting the modem which is very different that yours
<CapaH> Can anyone here please help me get this wifi to work? I am using MadWifi (included in Ubuntu) --- on a NETGEAR PCI card in my desktop. I can iwlist scan fine --- I cannot connect to anything. Does anyone know why? please? anyone? help? I have been struggling with this for FOUR DAYS. Please?
<SHRIKEE> quick question, is there a proper-ish driver for ubuntu and ati cards yet?
<neopsyche> alch3mist: whats the command to see device manager again
<neopsyche> ?
<CapaH> When I iwconfig ath0 essid linksys3 -- and then I type iwconfig it shows: ESSID "linksys3" and it also shows "Not Associated" ?
<alch3mist> bye peps... i need to rest for now be sure to try everything first before asking for any help...
<Sharpie> how can i cancel startup programs that don't appear in Sessions?
<asami> what's the apt command that downloads a package but does not install it?
<fulld> I installed ubuntu-desktop as a requirement to upgrading dapper->edgy. This was a mistake, as I will not have enough to upgrade now. How do I uninstall all the things this package installed? apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop removed only one package.
<neopsyche> alch3mist: how do i check what port the usb is connected to?
<r1990> salut
<r1990> ya quelqun ?
<stefg> fulld: in the situation you are in i'd consider to backup the personal data and settings and do a fresh install, probably feisty.
<neopsyche> does anyone know how i can find out what port a USB device is connected to ?
<cloogon> hey!I need someone for help........
<loguser1> i cant access ntfs partitions since upgrade to 7.10 . any help?
<neopsyche> alch3mist: Thanks for the help, apologies if you were insulted.
<wers> how do I open a macromedia flash freehand file? :D
<larson9999> maybe i wasn't in the twilight zone.  maybe /home was just at 100%.
<larson9999> :)
<neopsyche> How do i mount a usb device?
<DivideZer> why firefox have "netscape" navigator id ?
<thor> neopsyche: it should happen automatically....are you sure it isn't already mounted?
<neopsyche> im a noob.. does this mean anything: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_0_0_0000_00_1d_3
<neopsyche> thor: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_0_0_0000_00_1d_3
<blahblahx> where is the apt cache kept?
<neopsyche> ?
<neopsyche> thor.. i need to mount / find out if mounted.. usb device for phone
<neopsyche> thor: really frustrating .. i found one guide how to do it in russian.. and another in german AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARHG!
<thor> neopsyche I don't think a phone will show up as 'mounted'. It is like a mouse...will show up as a usb device. in a terminal type 'lsusb' and see if you spot the phone
<erwan> huhu
<Klanticus> thor, some phones (like mine) works will mount
<Klanticus> thor, some phones will mount*
<neopsyche> thro: yup .. its there.. ;-) but wondering .. what do i put into wammu now?
<neopsyche> *thor: see above
<neopsyche> thor: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0731:0528 Susteen, Inc. SonyEricsson DCU-11 Cable
<FalandA> guys
<thor> I stand correct
<FalandA> my ubuntu always show new update
<thor> (ed)
<rsk> FalandA: ok
<cloogon> I don't wanna change the size of xterm every time I open it,how can i do ?
<FalandA> e2fsprogs , initscripts , volumeid
<FalandA> i always update them,
<rsk> FalandA: what about it ?
<FalandA> updater say again new updates..
<rsk> ok maybe they failed?
<neopsyche> thor: ??
<loguser1> i cant access ntfs partitions since upgrade to 7.10 . any help?
<thor> cloogon: in .bashrc define an alias for xterm like 'alias xterm=xterm -g 15x40'
<Phrane35> Hey everyone!!
<rsk> Phrane35: let's hope not everybody replies :P
<rsk> 1000k saying hi :D
<Phrane35> hehe... i was thinking just that ;-0
<rsk> -k
<thor> cloogon....it is -gemoetry for xterm
<neopsyche> how do i properly enter information for a usb port on wammu?
<vidsan> Hi! Need help fixing my direct rendering for ATI X1600 pro 512 mb. Anyone know a channel or a guru?
<neopsyche> what is it that i need to put ?
<thor> neopsyche: I am not sure how to determine the device....was waiting for the phone guys to respond
<neopsyche> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0731:0528 Susteen, Inc. SonyEricsson DCU-11 Cable
<neopsyche> ???
<thor> you will need /dev/??? I believe
<neopsyche> so.. /dev/tty/S02 ?>
<neopsyche> im a noob
<thor> neopsyche I am not sure how to determine what the ./dev of the phone is....would just have to do some googling and some playing around with values
<thor> neopsyche let me have a couple of minutes to see what I can find for you
<vidsan> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<vidsan> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<vidsan> help! :)
<neopsyche> thor: cool thanks
<CapaH> I am trying (for four days now) to get a wifi pci card to work. Can anyone please look at my iwconfig and ifconfig (pastebin) and tell me if they can help me? This is a NETGEAR WPN311 PCI card. http://www.pastebin.ca/796837 Please someone help me on this.
<thor> neopsyche try this just for fun....in a terminal type 'ls /dev/ph*' and see if there is a /dev/phone
<m13> hello
<neopsyche> thor: er.. nope?
<thor> neopsyche ok...hang on
<Lavr> I do not use Ubunto but I am writing an install doc for a CGI based app. I need a simple info. What is the default user and group that httpd runs as in Ubunto. Is it www-data like debian?
<neopsyche> thor: this is so confusing .. its advanced
<thor> neopsyche: I agree...linux still has a way to go to be as user friendly as that other thing
<CapaH> This is an OPEN NETWORK, no keys, no encryption---- I just need to get this to work
<thor> neopsyche: what exactly are you trying to do...a skype phone?
<CapaH> Can anyone help me?
<neopsyche> thor: connect SE p910i to pc so it detects and allows me access to the filesystem so i can add files to the phone internal memory and memory card.
<neopsyche> thor: using USB cradle
<thor> neopsyche: oh...ok, then it will mount....
<neopsyche> thor: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.t3.co.uk/__data/assets/fp_auto_layout_image/60314/varieties/6.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.t3.co.uk/reviews/communication/mobile_phone/sony_ericsson_p910i&h=368&w=450&sz=25&hl=en&start=1&tbnid=fAyD0CpqJ_PzRM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=127&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dp910i%26gbv%3D2%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG
<thor> neopsyche: with the phone plugged into the usb port open a terminal and type 'mount' and see if the phone shows up
<thor> neopsyche: it will probably show as /media/something
<neopsyche> thor: i only see my cdrom and external hd on media
<thor> neopsyche: if it doesn't the next step is really neat <smile>
<neopsyche> thor: ok
<neopsyche> ?
<thor> neopsyche: ok....try this.....
<neopsyche> ok
<thor> neopsyche: unplug the phone....
<neopsyche> thor: ok its out
<Lavr> Can someone do a ps -ef | grep httpd and tell me what user their httpd runs at so I can get my install doc for TWiki to be correct for Ubunto as well.
<thor> neopsyche: open a terminal and type this....'tail -f /var/log/messages'...
<neopsyche> thor: ok?
<thor> neopsyche: then plug the phone back in and watch what happens in the terminal...you should see several lines of information as the  system recognizes the phone
<neopsyche> thor: it just shows.. Nov 25 16:12:27 futuretech -- MARK --
<neopsyche>  as the last message?
<tntCry> does any1 use a laptop here?
<tntCry> any ubuntu laptop users here?
<thor> neopsyche: the tail command will 'follow' the end of the log file and will show the new lines as they are added....
<thor> neopsyche: there should be several new lines as linux determines the phone and mounts it
<neopsyche> thor: it doesnt apear to be tailing.
<vidsan> Need ATI x1600-help!! No direct rendering
<neopsyche> thor: perhaps the machine isnt determining the phone and mounting it .. which is the problem i think
<tntCry> who is using ubuntu on a laptop?
<thor> neopsyche: if no new lines showed up then linux isn't recognizing the phone at all...then it will be a major project to get it to work
<picard_pwns_kirk> tntCry: me
<tntCry> vidsan, i need x1600 help also on my other laptop
<neopsyche> thor: no no new lines?
<tntCry> picard_pwns_kirk, ok 1 question 1 answer , hows battery life?
<thor> neopsyche: first step will be to determine what modules have to be loaded for the phone (look at the insmod command)
<thor> neopsyche: once you have the modules loaded try plugging it in again and see if you get anywhere.
<neopsyche> thor: theres this How to guide .. but its in GERMAN .. AARGH! :-)
<vidsan> tntCry: What's your problem? I have X1600 Pro 512PCIe on a stationary
<picard_pwns_kirk> tntCry: I couldn't tell you, the battery was shot on the laptop when I loaded Ubuntu onto it
<alexander> hello. I have a strange login response when I mis-enter a password. After the incorrect password is entered, the two fields (user and passwd) are greyed out. I cannot enter any text, otherwise the GUI is responsive. Has anyone seen this before?
<picard_pwns_kirk> :P
<Klanticus> hi ppl... I need to update my v4l dirvers in order to my card work. I got them from repositories but I can't insmod them. What should I do?
<neopsyche> thor: and theres even another one in russian! but heres the german one.. http://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/491-P910i-und-Linux-2.html
<tntCry> picard_pwns_kirk, on windows it stays 4 hours for powersave mode , and Full Throttle for 2 hours and 40 minutes , but with Linux Ubuntu it doesnt have those options and its very hott hott it gets overheated from the feel of it from down under and laptop stays only for 1 hour and a half :S
<tntCry> vidsan, i have x1600 pro 512mb on a Laptop Acer
<picard_pwns_kirk> tntCry: lemme look at that for you
<neopsyche> thor: do you understand what they are doing here.. http://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/491-P910i-und-Linux-2.html because it looks doable.. just wish i could understand the guide?
<thor> neopsyche: don't speak any german....and haven't done russian since college...so sorry, can't help with that
<picard_pwns_kirk> gimmie a minute
<tntCry> but picard_pwns_kirk this problem occurs on both of my laptops toshiba and acer
<neopsyche> thor: perhaps if you just looked at the info in the machine commands .. would htat help?
<thor> neopsyche: do you have the syncml plugin installed?
<tntCry> vidsan, i have no problems actually its just battery life it doesnt stay long with ubuntu
<neopsyche> nope..
<neopsyche> thor: the main question is.. can it add files ? or is that for calendar only?
<bOOyzzz> anyone can help me for installing google earth in gutsy????????????????????
<bOOyzzz> hei
<bOOyzzz> help me plizzzz
<tntCry> googleearth ? get autmatix
<neopsyche> AAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH! I give up... Im going back to windows.
<tntCry> wait neopsyche
<picard_pwns_kirk> tntCry: perhaps someone here will be better than me... but Debian has this power management system that draws a graph of battery usage, and regulates power, maybe Ubuntu has something like that
<tntCry> what is the problem>?
<picard_pwns_kirk> neopsyche: you got me
<neopsyche> tntCry: wait for what?
<picard_pwns_kirk> neopsyche: allow me to help
<Pici> !automatix | tntCry
<ubotu> tntCry: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<vidsan> Need graphics help. ATI anyone?
<Jvalldom> how can i find out my integrated web can model on my pc??
<neopsyche> picard_pwns_kirk: I dont think ANYONE can help with an easy guide for this: wammu + p910i
<neopsyche> ?>?
<Klanticus> how do I update v4l drivers?
<picard_pwns_kirk> neopsyche: never heard of either
<picard_pwns_kirk> :P
<Jvalldom> anyone knows about gspca??
<tntCry> it does picard_pwns_kirk and it shows a scary graph its like my battery is burnt lol its a new laptop comon ,,. i boot windows and left it for a full 4 hours until it turned off ,... ubuntu stands 1hour and 55 minutes only :S the minutes goes down similar to seconds
<picard_pwns_kirk> tntCry: are you using Gutsy?
<neopsyche> tntCry: what are you talking about?Q
<neopsyche> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tntCry> Pici, my laptop battery doesnt stay long but with a window boot it stands for about 4 hours ,. .. ubuntu 1 hour and 55 minutes and it is very hot from down under the laptop
<vidsan>  Hi! I need help with my ATI X1600. I can't get 3D hardware acceleration. ---> v@vidars:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<vidsan> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<vidsan> (15:13:00) vidsan: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirec
<tntCry> picard_pwns_kirk, yes gutsy
<tntCry> neopsyche, !ask
<Pici> tntCry: Please ask one question at a time, and no need to hilight everyone.
<picard_pwns_kirk> tntCry: do you have PowerTop?
<neopsyche> I NEED A REPLACEMENT FOR THIS: http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/support/products/p900?cc=gb&lc=en
<picard_pwns_kirk> or I think that's what it's called
<tntCry> Pici, i downloaded powertop and disabled many things which made my laptop unusable :S
<tntCry> yes picard_pwns_kirk
<neopsyche> I NEED A WORKING REPLACEMENT FOR THIS: http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/support/products/p900?cc=gb&lc=en  Or do i have to go back to windows?
<picard_pwns_kirk> tntCry: well, that's beyond me. Sorry
<rsk> neopsyche: maybe it can run in wine
<neopsyche> : I NEED A WORKING REPLACEMENT FOR THIS: http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/support/products/p900?cc=gb&lc=en  Or do i have to go back to windows?
<tntCry> neopsyche, type dmesg see if its detected first
<neopsyche> : I NEED A WORKING REPLACEMENT (not emulation) FOR THIS: http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/support/products/p900?cc=gb&lc=en  Or do i have to go back to windows?
<rsk> neopsyche: dont spam
<tntCry> neopsyche, why you dont want to emulate it?
<vidsan> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ghostknife> how can i attach shortcut keys to launchers on the panel/menu?
<psykidellic> Hi....how do you find all files in a directory containing a particular text? I did: ls * | cat xargs | grep text
<psykidellic> but it didnt quite work :)
<neopsyche> tntCry: windows proprietary software code deems that an emulated system requires a registered licence. Which was under my laptop.. Which was stolen.
<neopsyche>  I NEED A WORKING REPLACEMENT (not emulation) FOR THIS: http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/support/products/p900?cc=gb&lc=en  Or do i have to go back to windows?
<vidsan> vidsan: Hi! I need help with my ATI X1600. I can't get 3D hardware acceleration. ---> v@vidars:~$ glxinfo | grep direct vidsan: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<vidsan> (15:21:55) vidsan: (15:13:00) vidsan: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirec
<tntCry> neopsyche, its just a small thing that you are interested in and this is not a majority call so i guess if you get virtualbox !virtualbox and install windows xp and have it loaded from virtualbox
<Lavr> Noone here that knows what user their httpd daemon runs as??
<picard_pwns_kirk> Lavr: www-data
<neopsyche> tntCry: so in other words.. go back to windows.
<Lavr> Thanks
<tntCry> no neopsyche
<hugh> I'm trying to print and ebook in acrobat reader from inside wine to cups-pdf.  All I get is postscript jiberish rendered in pdf.  Does cups-pdf or printers in general have a temp postscript file I can look at?
<vidsan> Anyone know a channel for graphics questions?
<Lavr> Bye
<picard_pwns_kirk> cya
<tntCry> in other words use virtualbox when u want to use such thing i dont believe you will sleep with that program all night wil you? neopsyche
<neopsyche> tntCry: whats the difference between using it on windows box .. or using it in vmware?
<neopsyche> tntCry: that is illegal though?>
<tntCry> neopsyche, you will still be in ubuntu :) , and believe me i never want to go back to windows again
<neopsyche> tntCry: isnt that illegal?
<neopsyche> rsk: since when did asking a question become spam?
<tntCry> illegal? is it illegal to play football in your house?
<neopsyche> tntCry: what does football have to do with the windows EULA
<neopsyche> ?
<tntCry> improvise my example
<FalandA> how can i install counters trike 1.6 to ubuntu ?
<neopsyche> DAMN SONYERRICSON AND THEIR PROPRITARY SATAN EVIL CODE!
<zejosh> .
<neopsyche> :-D
<zejosh> Hi, i'm currentely attempting to install NVU, But I cannot find it in the repositories?
<FalandA> yes i hate sony ericsson too
<tntCry> i hate that phone aswell :)
<neopsyche> BUT DAMMIT.. why is there no phone being sold that runs on linux!Q!!!!!
<tntCry> im selling myne today i have the K810i
<snk00sj> neopsyche: there are
<FalandA> my sony ericsson still in technic services... they are waiting me since 2 weeks
<tntCry> well maybe not today
<zejosh> Hi, i'm currentely attempting to install NVU, But I cannot find it in the repositories?
<neopsyche> The phone is actually VERY NICE>.. but the software is all proprietary.. EVEN THE BIBLE ebible you have to PAY FOR or your bible 'expires' because you dont have alicence to use the bible.? WT?
<tntCry> im buying the new japans touchscreen phone called tPhone
<snk00sj> isnt the new nokia N810 running linux ?
<tntCry> you have a bible inside your phone neopsyche ??
<neopsyche> snk00sj: can you show me a PDA with all the features of SE p900 including running games like vrally .. GPS software like TOMTOM and able to use webcam etc?
<PeterPan_> i can read ntfs files but cant write them. i have ntfs-3g...   why?
<snk00sj> you said "phone"
<wraund> !offtopic | snk00sj
<ubotu> snk00sj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neopsyche> tntCry: yes but its EXPIRED lol!
<tntCry> why you want a bible on your phone~!
<zejosh> Hi, i'm currentely attempting to install NVU, But I cannot find it in the repositories?
<neopsyche> tntCry: look up stuff.
<tntCry> LO
<Klanticus> how do I update v4l drivers?
<tntCry> all 70 books?
<neopsyche> tntCry: havent counted them
<tntCry> neopsyche, cant it be obvious that book of numbers have mistakes?
<neopsyche> tntCry: thats besides the point.
<IdleOne> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tntCry> neopsyche, well i was a Christian but now im a revert
<vidsan> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wraund> !offtopic | tntCry
<ubotu> tntCry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tahuti> Red
<neopsyche> tntCry: I was using the bible as an example of how rediculous the proprietary thing has gotten.. but I think if you want to discuss religion .. you should take it somewhere else.. regarding the misteaks etc.. check out this ebook.. http://www.tractsforfree.com/Fossilized_Customs.pdf I found it interesting.. (but talk about this stuff somewhere else other than #ubuntu 'support channel')
<ghostknife> Is anyone familiar with the custom keybindings in gconf-editor, under apps->metacity->global_keybindings?
<meta4ical> Good morning #ubuntu
<wraund> meta4ical: mornin'
<Klanticus> how do  I update v4l drivers? The ubuntu version do not support my card
<FalandA> how can i install babylon dictionary to ubuntu ?
<Asterix> What does the dpms option in the monitor section of xorg.conf mean?  Is it okay to also have SyncOnGreen enabled with it if my monitor supports it?
<linxeh> Asterix: does your card provide syncongreen? I suspect not unless you are using an SGI or Sun workstation
<linxeh> Asterix: dpms = display power management signalling
<linxeh> Asterix: ie, do you want your pc to turn your monitor to standby when you arent using it ?
<Asterix> linxeh: I'm not sure if it does...  I was looking at my new monitor spec sheet and it did so I was curious about getting it all squared away in xorg
<anton> hi, sagtmal funzt der drucker ip4200 von canon native
<Asterix> linxeh: okay, so it's power management...  my card is an nvidia 6800 so it probably doesn't have the syncongreen then
<linxeh> Asterix: your PC will support it if it is a half decent one, your graphics card will use separate horizontal and vertical syncs on dedicated pins. older sun and sgi workstations created a composite sync and multiplexed it onto the green component of the video
<void^> !de | anton
<ubotu> anton: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Asterix> linexeh: okay, so dpms is the default for any current hardware... thanks!
<ActySofts> Does anyone know how to turn off the system beep in xubuntu?
<rsk> ActySofts: rmmod pcspkr
<magnetron> How do i enable CPU frequency scaling? i have Ubuntu 7.19 and a Pentium4
<MolePrince> Howdy, I've got a really old pii300 128m ram laptop that I use mostly as a typewriter and network security tool.  Would ubuntu-server be a good choice for that please?
<dgjones> zejosh, did you get an answer about nvu? if not, its changed its name now to Kompozer
<dgjones> !nvu | zejosh
<ubotu> zejosh: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<kakoonia> hey, if i run "ifconfig" should i see my wireless card listed there ?
<PeterPan_> i can read ntfs files but cant write them. i have ntfs-3g...   why?
<kakoonia> !wlan0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kakoonia> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meta4ical> Anyone think may want to take a go at helping me get the drivers working for my Radeon x800 pro, i've been trying for literally a week and a bit non stop ><
<MolePrince> kakoonia: In theory yes, but you may need to try ifconfig -a to show all installed interfaces.  Also iwconfig shows network cards with wireless extensions.
<kakoonia> MolePrince: thanks.
<toresn> how do i configure fglrx ?
<ActySofts> rsk: thanks!
<kakoonia> MolePrince: how do i look for available wireless networks through the terminal?
<norbs> what about init 3 ?
<MolePrince> kakoonia: iwlist scanning
<Klanticus> how do I update v4l drivers?
<kakoonia> thanks budd!
<kakoonia> moleprince ^
<bewst> Ever since I upgraded my server to feisty, something really screwy keeps happening with the network
<usindo006> rizal
<kaluna> toresn: for dual monitors?
<bewst> I can ssh in from some machines and not from others
<bicycledaave> hi all, I cannot get the wireless work after upgraded to gutsy.  the LED on the card blinks showing that it's drived and in searching for wireless network, but i just cannot ifup it. Any idea?
<toresn> kaluna: yes, well, i'm running an external monitor and laptop screen is turned off
<bewst> The server can't browse the web
<bewst> clues anyone?
<PeterPan_>  i cant see opera in kubuntus package manager. why?
<kaluna> torsen: I always had trouble with the fglrx drivers and dual screens. That is why I use the xinerama setup.
<wonderwal> does ubuntu livecd/install cd ship with memtest utility?
<rsk> wonderwal: yes
<wonderwal> rsk: where about?
<rsk> wonderwal: in the bootup
<toresn> kaluna: how does that work?
<Sepheebear> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Carniveau> hello
<zoom> hello !! my gutsy is very long to boot is anybody have the same pb ?
<rsk> zoom: how long?
<ToddEDM> if i download from synaptic, where do the files go if i select to downnload only
<kakoonia> MolePrince : i tried iwlist scanning , but it doesnt show me the list of wireless networks, it shows me only the current wireless im connected to..
<franzmaximilian> just installed kubuntu 7.10 on a laptop and everything seems to work fine (including wifi) BUT the sound sysyem: i can't get any sound! never had any sound problems before in Linux, so I dunno where to start from....  any help?
<erUSUL> !sound | franzmaximilian
<ubotu> franzmaximilian: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kaluna> torsen: there is a good help if setup, search dual display ubuntu forums. Also If you ur using an ATI card, it works for me . It's kinda built into the default ubuntu. I'm using dual display now,ati video.
<zoom> rsk, about 3 min in black screen i have remove the quiet mode in grub
<flav_u> #join #ubuntu-fr
<ToddEDM> Does anyone know where the files get downloaded to in synaptic?
<franzmaximilian> Info from the ubotu bot is useless in my case: only option under mixer File menu is.... exit!
<alexander> hello. I have a strange login response when I mis-enter a password. After the incorrect password is entered, the two fields (user and passwd) are greyed out. I cannot enter any text, otherwise the GUI is responsive. Has anyone seen this before?
<Asterix> Okay, I put into xorg.conf my new refresh rates of 30-82 horizontal and 50-85 for vertical but when I go to the Screen Resolution app it only shows 50 and 55 for refresh.  Is there another file to edit to change it here?
<Sharpie> Asterix: the app is always wrong
<Sharpie> Asterix: you should check out what your screen tells you in it's menu
<Sharpie> Asterix: its*
<HarimaKenji> hi, I'm using truecrypt to keep my partitions safe, however they get mapped to different device nodes while booting from time to time so my mount script has become ineffective. I believe the uuid is the key to solve this but i can't query it from the devices, it says "unknown volume type". Any ideas?
<Asterix> Sharpie: the screen info thing says 65 for horizontal and 60 for vertical..  I want to get it higher though.
<Sharpie> Asterix: the entire ubuntu screen managing program is useless, like, it tells me my ref rate is 55hz but it's really 75
<Asterix> Sharpie: also, my video card ramdac supports some outrageously high number of 2048x1530 at 85hz so I don't think that card is limiting me.
<sunny_> kjdhkadjh
<Sharpie> Asterix: actually, your screen probably doesn't support that resolution
<Sharpie> Asterix: unless you have like a 23" screen or something
<stefano> Asterix, is seems possible though, that your card supports that resolution
<Asterix> Sharpie: I have a 22 inch wide that supports 1680x1050
<stefano> via duallink
<rhsanborn> If I may ask, what is a restricted driver?
<Asterix> Sharpie: I'm just curious how to reach this max of 85 vertical refresh
<sunny_> 有使用中文的人么？
<Sharpie> Asterix: try and change it in your screen menu
<void^> Sharpie: that's a "feature" of nvidia's driver, it reports incorrect refresh rates. set Option "DynamicTwinView" "false" to make it report actual rates.
<stefano> rhsanborn, it's a driver that is not open source
<Sharpie> Asterix: or pick the maximum value in the screen settings program
<Asterix> Sharpie: max showing is only 55 :-/
<Sharpie> Asterix: try and see if you can change it in ur screen's menu
<stefano> rhsanborn, the ubuntu developers can't access these drivers and improve it, so youre depending on the support of the original manufacturer
<rhsanborn> stefano: thanks. trying to get a new hp laptop to work, have had hell with the graphics card (Beforce Go 7150)0
<ToddEDM> can someone help me, im trying to setup Ubuntu on my desktop, but thewifi card is not working.... what do i do first to troubleshoot???
<calamity1244> hi are there good theme for gnome :s
<Sharpie> calamity1244: use glossy, it's nice =P
<stefano> rhsanborn, what seems to be the problem? usually, nvidia drivers are very well integrated
<calamity1244> glossy :S
<ToddEDM> my Gforce go6100 works great
<rhsanborn> stefano: Actually, I had to completely reinstall the lappy with Vista. The last time I tried it (several weeks ago) it wouldn't work with any nvidia driver. I had to use the generic vesa driver
<rhsanborn> X server couldn't start with any combination of drivers.
<BlackDiamonds> Is there a check list of things to do when one installs Ubuntu ? Like expanding the repos list, etc etc etc. I want my fresh install to have all of that done
<BlackDiamonds> or can all of this be done via the GUI now ?
<stefano> rhsanborn, i'm 90% sure your card is supported. allthough it may be possible that you have to set up something manually, you may want to take a look at the nvidia website and download the driver directly. it's not so hard
<rhsanborn> stefano: I just found an article on the unbuntu forums. It is a bit manual, which is fine. But a few weeks ago, I'm pretty sure it was impossible
<rhsanborn> I just wanted to check the restricted driver thing
<stefano> rhsanborn, well i hope you get it to work. if you want to use the power of your graphics adapter you might want to check out "warsow" and "openarena" :-)
<rhsanborn> I certainly will...I'm not very impressed by it's power though :P
<toresn> kaluna: hmm,,, xinerama seems kinda advanced... isn't there an easier way? i guess i should note that running   mplayer -vo x11 <filname.avi>   works, but not in fullscreen
<stefano> rhsanborn, well you ought to be impressed by it's power consumption ;)
<rhsanborn> stefano: aye
<BIGTUX> hallo
<jessica> heh
<alexander> hello. I have a strange login response when I mis-enter a password. After the incorrect password is entered, the two fields (user and passwd) are greyed out. I cannot enter any text, otherwise the GUI is responsive. Has anyone seen this before?
<ToddEDM> could someone help me getting my wifi working on a desktop i just installed Ubuntu on
<ToddEDM> i havent alexander
<alexander> thanks. do you know where I might find some help on this?
<Sh4rK> salve
<kaluna> torsen: xinerama is not. it's just rewriting the xorg.conf file to use 2 monitors. If you install the fglrx drivers & config util from synaptic, there is a gui menu available after, i think in system/administration. But for me it never ran 2 monitors properly and I ended up with no xserver running.
<ToddEDM> not too sure alexander
<alexander> thanks again
<ToddEDM> np
<stefano> alexander, did you made any major changes to your gdm configuration
<stefano> ?
<alexander> i have not
<alexander> by the way, i am a linux noob
<alexander> what is gdm
<stefano> gdm is the program that asks you for your password and login
<alexander> ok
<stefano> well, i only have one field there not two
<alexander> on my login i have a list of users on the left.
<alexander> i highlight one and the user and password show   up
<stefano> alexander: try this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<BlackDiamonds> does the live CD automatically mount partitions ?
<stefano> and follow the instructions
<alexander> if i misenter the paswd
<alexander> then i am unable to clear the fields by selecting a dif. user
<stefano> alexander, open up a terminal and try that command
<alexander> gmd?
<stefano> gdm
<stefano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<stefano> this one
<overclocker> hi, i'm using 7.10 in a dell with a 945gm video card, i want to export to a video beam and deactivate the output in the notebook, the FN+crt doesn't work
<alexander> it looks like i don't have it installed
<stefano> alexander, do you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<alexander> kubuntu
<Sharpie> #kubuntu
<stefano> overclocker, 815rotate or something? there was some command
<stefano> alexander, i have no clue, please join as Sharpie said, #kubuntu
<nicolah> [what about a moviesontv substitute for ubuntu ?]
<alexander> thanks again
<zoom> flav_u, is it ok with free drivers ?
<grrr> do you guys know anything in recent updates that would flush hamachi and open ssh from working?  I was able to ssh and ping a box until I ran these updates.  now I can see the box in hamachi as connected but can't ssh or ping it
<grrr> any ideas?
<stefano> grrr, what is hamachi?
<stefano> grrr, it could have something to do with certificates
<Sharpie> it's a virtual LAN program
<stefano> does that mean VPN?
<Sharpie> in a way
<Sharpie> it also means FU =D
<automan> virtual private network
<grrr> grrr
<grrr> something with certificates?
<grrr> why would I not be able  to ping?
<grrr> I did nothing with my firewall
<stefano> naw
<stefano> bridge devices?
<stefano> maybe that program is crap and messed up something.
<grrr> hamachi is considered crap free
<grrr> well, I guess I'll ask somewhere else
<grrr> thanks guys
<stefano> is it from the official repositiries?
<grrr> yes
<stefano> i see..
<grrr> acquired through apt-get
<stefano> well thats complicated
<grrr> I believe
<Sharpie> uh
<grrr> yeah
<Sharpie> there's no hamachi in the repo
<stefano> did you set up the tun/tap devices yourself?
<grrr> according to instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<grrr> and it worked like a charm for months
<grrr> then *poof*
<grrr> the updates had nothing to do with ssh, firewall, or hamachi
<hexd> how you buy music with linux?  all the apps are for windows
<grrr> they were general ubuntu updates
<stefano> sorry grr, i dont know :\
<hexd> napster, itunes, rhapsody..
<stefano> hexd, allofmp3.com is great
<grrr> stefano: np, thanks for atleast engaging
<hexd> stefano, ok ill check it out
<hikenboot> greetings ! I have a dell latitude D620 and get very low volume sound thru ubuntu...the volume on the machine is turned all the way up and system preferences sound shows me using all the ALSA settings I test it and get low volume anyone know why
<stefano> hexd and you can also get a ton of free music at jamendo.com
<stefano> jamendo is great *advertise* :D
<hexd> stefano, thank you, ill check those out
<FlyingSquirel32> I just installed gutsy on my new laptop with dual-core 64bit processor, it was running fine, but now, my system monitor panel shows the processor as maxed out, even after a reboot.
<FlyingSquirel32> It seems just one of the cores is maxed
<stefano> FlyingSquirel32, i have heard about that problem. i dont have a solution thought, but i'm sure if you google a bit you find a solution, sry
<matttis> Where do I find the configuration files of kdm ?
<RainCT> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> matttis: we use gnome.. the #Kubuntu room will help you with that
<stefano> matttis, i dont know this is the ubuntu channel (as opposed to #kubuntu) but i suppose they are in /etc/kdm/
<matttis> they dont help me :-(
<RainCT> how can I let windows pass behind panels instead of colliding with them?
<pakmanca> Hello everyone. I am having a hell of a problem with my sound drivers after uninstalling VirtualBox
<Jack_Sparrow> matttis: and we dont use kde
<stefano> just look for them in /etc/kdm or something similar
<Jack_Sparrow> pakmanca: please watch the language
<pakmanca> Who would be the pro here who could help me
<pakmanca> My apologies.
<gran> how do i change the name of my AP on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<stefano> gran, AP = AccessPoint?
<pakmanca> 3 am until now searching forums for answers to no avail.
<gran> yes stefano
<stefano> gran just as you would in any other os. open up a browser and type in the IP-Adress of  your accesspoint and then log in
<BlackDiamonds> AP is managed by the router and not ubuntu
<BlackDiamonds> do what stefano suggested
<BlackDiamonds> log on to your router and change the settings
<stefano> not onto the router, onto the AP
<gran> get page not displayed, i'll just do it in windows :(
<HaoleBoy31> Does anyone know any alternitive drivers that can be used for a wireless Linksys pci card?
<HaoleBoy31> I have contacted linksys and they say they dont support it yet
<pakmanca> VirtualBox had some errors before I uninstalled it, and since the sounds devices are no longer found
<Jack_Sparrow> pakmanca: it appears to be a common problem with virtualbox drivers.. nothing to do with Ubuntu
<stefano> HaoleBoy31, you can use the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<RayBritton> Hi, how can I find out if Ubuntu will work with my pc? (could just putting a cd in damage my pc?)
<stefano> this works good for me
<HaoleBoy31> I couldnt find it installed on the HD
<LiMaO> RayBritton: try the livecd. it won't write a single byte to your hard drive.
<HaoleBoy31> though I dont know much about installing anything via Linux
<stefano> RayBritton, absolutely not, it doesnt touch your hard drive at all nor does it change anything else
<RayBritton> ok thank you
<HaoleBoy31> so I deleted it and got WinXP back which I hate with a passion
<stefano> HaoleBoy31, installing software in ubuntu is easy as pie. just open up "synaptic", choose your programm and click apply. you'll get it :)
<pakmanca> Maybe reinstaliing Vbox will do the trick.. This is a bit frustrating. This didnt happen under Fiesty.
<HaoleBoy31> Unbuntu works fine with everything else though
<HaoleBoy31> I feel so stupid with Linux
<pakmanca> I also experienced some Video issues, but reinstalling the restrcited drivers fixed that issue.
<HaoleBoy31> im sure its simple but I grew up in the computer world with microsfot
<stefano> HaoleBoy31, use it for one month and you feel like a genioius
<HaoleBoy31> I just requested a free CD
<magnetron> HaoleBoy31: it takes time to learn a new OS
<stepunk> hello
<Crazymethjesus> Huge cunt in most orifices
<Jack_Sparrow> HaoleBoy31: I dount you were much more comfortable when you first used XP
<magnetron> stepunk: hai
<stefano> HaoleBoy31, i had the same experience, and now i dont want to use anything else
<HaoleBoy31> think my friend must have gotten a bad copy of it downloading who knows
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazymethjesus: Stop or leave
<HaoleBoy31> I am a programmer though so I feel very stupid
<stefano> me too
<stefano> :)
<HaoleBoy31> where are you from stefano?
<HaoleBoy31> uk?
<stefano> from western germany
<HaoleBoy31> ah cool
<Jack_Sparrow> HaoleBoy31:  I have programmed in over 20 languages over 25 years... You will love it
<confrey> hi everybody
<stepunk> i've just installed Gusty on my laptob (dell 6400, ati x1400, core 2 duo 2ghz) but i can't start compiz fusion :( any suggestion?
<HaoleBoy31> its all good
<stefano> cool? as if
<stefano> :)
<stepunk> Italy!
<Crazymethjesus> Machinecontrolled cock
<stdin> !ops | Crazymethjesus bad language and abusive
<ubotu> Crazymethjesus bad language and abusive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Jack_Sparrow> stefano: start with checking video driver/res.....
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<confrey> in my 7.10 amule crashes on first run, while loading server list; is it a way to solve it?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefano> originally i am from italy, but i live in germany. and by the way germany is horror deluxe
<HaoleBoy31> its not that I dont want to enjoy it but also the main reason I have stuck with windows so long is more because of gaming
<Jack_Sparrow> Amaranth: thanks
<pakmanca> The largest problem I have found in Linux is when I use it home for fun... I use it at work as my DC and My desktop... but default installs work wonderful. This is the first driver or device issue I have experienced in nearly a year of using Linux.
<HaoleBoy31> I bet it is
<Jack_Sparrow> HaoleBoy31: I still dual boot for that
<stefano> HaoleBoy31, i play some games on the side, i have set up a seven gigabyte windows partition for that.
<Jack_Sparrow> HaoleBoy31: Plus I still get paid to support windows "Stuff"
<HaoleBoy31> Ya I tried the WINE driver wasnt impressed
<HaoleBoy31> took double the time to install games
<HaoleBoy31> and then got serious errors loading
<stefano> when it comes to games, wine isnt impressive a t all
<HaoleBoy31> ya I learned that fast lol
<HaoleBoy31> I play wow on free servers now
<stepunk> I've installed the ati drivers from the RESTRICTED DRIVER MANAGER
<rayb0t> ccp's cooperation with transgaming to make EVE run on linux is pretty nice
<bulmer> who is running ldap and using it as a single sign-on authentication for a centrally manage network of computers? how do you tell linux now you will be using ldap instead of passwd or shadow?
<stepunk> and the 3d acceleration is ok
<Jack_Sparrow> stepunk: More importantly, have you setup refresh for you monitor
<stepunk> umm no
<stepunk> how can i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> stepunk: People always forget the second part
<HaoleBoy31> I wish more companies would support linux based OSes so people like me could get out of Microfuck
<Jack_Sparrow> stepunk: Check out your xorg.conf
<stepunk> yes, i' have to add somethin near the resolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> stepunk: If you hose up your setup and get stuck at a black screen, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mzanfardino> running gutsy with intel pro wireless on lenovo T40 lappy.  Using ipw2100 driver.  My wireless signal continually drops, but only sporatically and then it reaquires (I can watch it with wavmon).  Any ideas?
<stefano> HaoleBoy31, microsoft itself supports linux very well
<HaoleBoy31> how so?
<Jack_Sparrow> stefano: No way
<stefano> you can even run unix apps on windows vista
<stefano> i heard...
<HaoleBoy31> well my point to get out of windows
<stepunk> but how I can know the refresh rate of my monitor?
<stefano> i dont say it's good, it's not, it's horrible, but microsoft supports linux
<HaoleBoy31> I am not insatalling Vesta lol
<HaoleBoy31> id rather be shot
<RainCT> anyone knows how to let windows go behind gnome panels instead of colliding with them?
<Jack_Sparrow> stefano: Even if they can run you are not secure,
<stefano> right
<HaoleBoy31> ya I want secure
<ankit> hi guys
<stefano> me too
<ankit> how to work bluefish
<RayBritton> stepunk. try 60
<HaoleBoy31> dont wanna have to duel boot if I can help it either
<Jack_Sparrow> HaoleBoy31: Like any programmer, I have a ton of systems around...  I kvm between dedicated systems
<RainCT> hi ankit. what do you mean?
<stepunk> ok, and how i have to insert it, something like "1680x1050@60" ?
<mzanfardino> the problem appears most prevelent when downloading files.
<RayBritton> no idea
<ankit> actually i want to know what is bluefish and hot it;s work in open source
<Jack_Sparrow> stepunk: please use the pastebin to post your xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ankit> how it's work*
<Jack_Sparrow> ankit: if it is not in our repo, you will need to google up your answers
<stefano> i have to go, wish you all a very nice day bye
<stepunk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> is it your AP? how far? any metals in between or large objects shielding one over the other?
<Jack_Sparrow> stegood luck
<Jack_Sparrow> woops
<HaoleBoy31> later stefano
<pakmanca> NM I am goingt o just reinstall the entire system and go back to fiesty. It was more stable it semas
<tabber> hi, anybody knows how to set the default wireless network network manager connects to? at startup it connects to the wrong network always
<stepunk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45788/ i think that i have to insert here, right?
<bulmer> tabber-> look in your /etc/network/interfaces to set it
<pakmanca> Thank you for attempting to help me
<Jack_Sparrow> stepunk: looking now
<tabber> bulmer: that was the file i was looking for, thanks!
<bulmer> you're welcome
<mzanfardino> bulmer: distance: <50ft (from living room to back bedroom where router is).  I have installed the longer antenne to improve range.  I have another lenovo running on windows in the same room with no loss of connectivity, but I'm not sure that is significant (different hardward).  This is running on 802.11b and the router is mixed mode.
<Jack_Sparrow> stepunk: thats fine, but there is another section above that for your monitor settings, look for dpms "I think"
<Jack_Sparrow> stepunk: around line 95
<Sven_> hi Ihave a problem with my wireless here. whilst the device works in this configuration with most wireless-LANs it doesn't with WPA encrypted connections using TKIP and PSK
<stepunk> i've pasted all my xorg :)
<mzanfardino> bulmer: I'd like to test whether or not it's the internal nic by getting my pcmcia linksys wpc54g v2 up and running, but I can't seem to get it to respond.  The light is on when plugged in and I've installed ndiswrapper and the windows driver, but I can't find it on any list and don't know how to activate it.
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> there is really no guarantee of sustained rate in wireless..anyhow what is mixed mode?
<HaoleBoy31> was nice to meet you jack_sparrow
<mzanfardino> bulmer: the router will operate on 802.11a/b/g
<Jack_Sparrow> stepunk: Your entire xorg is 9 lines?
<Jack_Sparrow> HaoleBoy31: nice to meet you as wel
<HaoleBoy31> if I ever get back with my other hd on Ubuntu maybe we can figure out how to get the win drivers to work but ill wait on the Ubuntu cds to show up
<bmt2> hello to all
<HaoleBoy31> have a great week
<stepunk> Jack_Sparrow, no it's 110.. i've just edited the paste bin! soory :P
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<smacky_> you guy's happen to know where i can get a deb file for tovid ?
<Jack_Sparrow> need a new link
<mzanfardino> bulmer: the issue isn't sustained rate, it's sustained connectivity.  I can watch the connection cycle between connected and dropped over the course of any given time frame.  It's worse when I'm transfering files, but it happens all the time
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> oh okay, typically you set it to one and then let it drop back to a stable mode, i dont know of any AP that goes back up to full throttle
<Sven_> Is there a way to find out how to configure wpa_supplicant to be able to use WPA with PSK and TKIP?
<Sven_> and all that with a belkin device?
<bmt2> i think i upgraded to 7.10 successfully..but my resolution is different, and i can't get to 'screen resolution' to change it for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> which brand of AP do you have?
<mzanfardino> bulmer: if I'm not mistaken in this context it means that it will accept 802.11a, b and g connections from different devices... For instane, my wifes lappy maintains her g connection (54mb) whilst I'm at 11mb.
<zekle> yop !
<Jack_Sparrow> mzanfardino: are you running a bcm43xx
<mzanfardino> bulmer: linksys
<mzanfardino> bulmer: ipw2100
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> they all drop to a common denominator lowest speed it can sustain,
<poeloq> re - hi everybody, back again
<smacky_> you guy's happen to know where i can get a deb file for tovid ?
<Flummoxed`> chanel movement
<kex> hi, i think i have problems with alsa
<SatManUK> how do i modify grub to detect windows?
<sgtmattbaker> hello, I am trying to write a bash script to clone XP.  I want it to compress while copying.  I think I have it right, but I want to make sure
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> at least on my experience..thats how they worked, i dont think one stayed at 54g while the others at 11g...they seem to settle for 11g mostly
<sgtmattbaker> here is the code:
<sgtmattbaker> "ntfsclone /dev/sda1 -s -O /media/Windows_XP_backup2/Windows_XP_full | bzip2 -"
<mzanfardino> bulmer: here is my lspci http://rafb.net/p/f4ETiG31.html , dmesg to follow
 * N3bunel saluta
<Sven_> smacky_: did you go there: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Installing_tovid ?
<_nix_> !grub | SatManUK
<ubotu> SatManUK: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<UndertakerX2> is it possible to do a triple boot of ubuntu,win xp,and fedora core 8?
<apex`> hi
<sgtmattbaker> yes..
<mzanfardino> bulmer: well, the g refers to the speead... g is 54, b is 11, but I see what you are saying.  I will verify the speed issue, but I'm really more concerned with either 1) figuring out how to maintain a consistant connection and/or 2) figuring out how to test the nic against my pcmcia nic
<_nix_> UndertakerX2: yes
<UndertakerX2> ok thanks guys
<MolePrince> unbeatabl: Main concern would be number of partitions you have.
<apex`> on my ubuntu in maple 11 dont work upper numpad, equal symbol
<onliner> haloo
<apex`> :(
<UndertakerX2> I will have 3 partions
<UndertakerX2> one for win xp, one for ubuntu and one for fedora
<kex> hi, i think i have problems with alsa. can anybody help me?
<onliner> what make partions in ubuntu
<gerrit_> #feelgood
<apex`> on my ubuntu in maple 11 dont work upper numpad, equal symbol
<onliner> kex: alsa what is this
<apex`> how can i fix it?
<ttt-> hi, how do i change the values in ulimit?
<MolePrince> Howdy, I've got a really old pii300 128m ram laptop that I use mostly as a typewriter and network security tool.  Would ubuntu-server be a good choice for that please?
<ttt-> specifically, the limit on number of open files
<Jack_Sparrow> UndertakerX2: and a swap and you should have a spare ext3 for home
<kex> onliner: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<mzanfardino> bulmer: here is my dmesg output.  As you can see, there appears to be a large frequency of "[25284.664000] ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart." messages at the tail... so it appears that something is not right with the ipw2100 I'd guess, but I don't know what.
<mzanfardino> http://rafb.net/p/tbUaYI25.html
<Jack_Sparrow> MolePrince: not enough rem for ANY server
<apex`> any1 work with maple
<apex`> ?
<UndertakerX2> Jack_sparrow, yes i know :)
<apex`> ??????
<ToeKnee> What to do when you run  "sudo fsck.reiserfs /dev/hdc4 --rebuild-tree" and get the error ".Not enough allocable blocks, checking bitmap...there are 0 allocable blocks, btw out of disk space"?
<Jack_Sparrow> ToeKnee: I run live cd  mount the ext and make room
<Jack_Sparrow> ToeKnee: /var/cache/apt/archives can be saved to a disk and pulled from the drive
<onliner> kex: what your problem
<kex> onliner: alsa does not work
<ToeKnee> I have, but I'm not sure how to make room, I can't mount /dev/hdc4.
<onliner> what you mean can't install
<bmt2> is there a way to invoke 'screen resolution' thru terminal ?
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> i look at what you pasted, did the ipw2100 firmware succesfully loaded at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> bmt2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sgtmattbaker> hello, I am trying to write a bash script to clone XP.  I want it to compress while copying.  I think I have it right, but I want to make sure "ntfsclone /dev/sda1 -s -O /media/Windows_XP_backup2/Windows_XP_full | bzip2 -" is wrong, but I dont know what to do.
<onliner> kex : you is installed driver
<Jack_Sparrow> sgtmattbaker: never used that... I do use the dd command, same as in backup..
<kex> onliner: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45790/
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<onliner> kex : what url this is
<tabber> i can't install the package libpam-keyring because it says it is not available, anybody knows which repo it belongs to?
<sgtmattbaker> Jack_Sparrow: thanks man, you know you could always just tell me yourself instead of getting a bot to tell me to read stuff.  I need help with the bash syntax.
<kex> onliner: its the error message i get
<MolePrince> Jack_Sparrow:  It's my personal laptop, not an actual server, more a terminal for them.  But I don't use X or any desktop environment or anything, so I was wondering if ubuntu-server would eb good for that.
<onliner> _hari_ : you are indonesian people
<ToeKnee> it was originally on  /dev/hda7 (mounted as /home) and was 99% full when it had an error.  I have bought a new HD and dd'd the partition to a bigger partition (nearly twice the size) then tried to  "sudo fsck.reiserfs /dev/hdc4 --rebuild-tree" but it still says it can't allocate blocks...
<Jack_Sparrow> sgtmattbaker: We type those to keep from repeating ourselves.  I have never used that tool you are using so I would not want to comment on it
<onliner> kex: ok i can open that url
<mzanfardino> bulmer: I'm not sure how to answer that.  I can say that I am currently online with the wireless nic which identifies itself as using the ipw2100.  If the firmware didn't load I'd guess (and it's just a guess) that that nic would not work.  I'm also guessing that the repeated messages are probably in sync with the loss of connectivity that I'm experiecing, though I can't prove it as I don't have a timestamp on the dmesg
<bmt2> how do i restart X ?
<snausage> hey anyone have a plam treo?
<kex> onliner: mm check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> sgtmattbaker: If you want bash help.. they have a room  #Bash
<snausage> i know its not the channel but i have just a quick question
<MdL054> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 and when I boot off the disk and when I hit run/install it just brings me to Command Line (initrmfs) wtfff?
<bmt2> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the help!
<Jack_Sparrow> sgtmattbaker: np
<Jack_Sparrow> bmt2: np
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> i believe the intel error starts here  nsc_ircc_open(), can't get iobase of 0x2f8
<sgtmattbaker> alright I wil head to bash
<poeloq> anybody got one of the cheap generic Chinese webcams working on Ubuntu?
<bmt2> how do you restart X
<Jack_Sparrow> bmt ctrl alt backspace
<bmt2> Jack_Sparrow: thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> any time.. welcome to ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mojo_jojo_jojo> #defocus
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> but somehow it recovered and loaded it via ndiswrapper? i dont know..
<MdL054> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 and when I boot off the disk and when I hit run/install it just brings me to Command Line (initrmfs)..... It SHOULD boot like live CD right?
<c0reyf> Help with Samba?
<Jack_Sparrow> MdL054: did you do the selftest for errors, and were there any.... did you md5 the download
<MdL054> yes the md5 worked
<MdL054> and the selftest brings me to the same prompt
<MdL054> every option i choose brings me to that prompt
<NewUserr> hi guys i cant make run satelite Tv for PC because its a windows program does anyone in here know a similar program runnung on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> MdL054: there are options.. use F6 at the start menu then options like noapic  etc  there are many to try.. else you will need the alt cd
<c0reyf> During copy I keep getting error message that I don't have permission to read certain files and I'm root.
<MdL054> ok thats much
<onliner> kex: may be you insstall trisl version
<kex> onliner: are you still there?
<MdL054> im gonna give it a shot
<MdL054> appreciate it
<kex> onliner: ok
<kex> onliner: let me try that
<Jack_Sparrow> MdL054: the self test took you to the same prompt?
<Happosade> Hello, how to get ctrl of normal cmd in Konsole
<NewUserr> hi guys i cant make run satelite Tv for PC because its a windows program does anyone in here know a similar program runnung on ubuntu?
<onliner> yes
<bulmer> NewUserr-> just a guess..have you tried vmware and load xp on that then run your sat tv on the guest os ?
<Happosade> *ctrl back to normal use in konsole apps
<Happosade> Need it in centerim
<onliner> kex: can i know mhat do you come from
<SatManUK> how can i detect which partion (hd0,0 etc) windows is located on?
<bulmer> NewUserr-> however am not sure if vmware can detect your sat tv device for decoding
<SatManUK> i tried 0,0 but its not working - says invalid media
<kex> online: i dont find a trisl package, why do u want to know where i come from? :s
<Happosade> NewUserr: Wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> SatManUK: it would be 0,1 then if windows was on first
<onliner> kex: what country may be
<NewUserr> bulmer ok thanks but doesnt it exist a similar program on linux
<kex> onliner: sweden
<bulmer> SatManUK-> when you fdisk -l  it should tell you what partitions are windows like
<Jack_Sparrow> SatManUK: try terminal and fdisk -l  to list partitions
<bulmer> NewUserr-> umm maybe there is like tivo, but its all customized?
<NewUserr> Happosade : u think it works on wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> mythtv
<Happosade> NewUserr: always can test :)
<NewUserr> bulmer ok thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<onliner> kex: can our talk about another topic
<bulmer> oh yeah thats the correct name mythtv
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<kex> onliner: are you able to help me with my alsa problem?
<SatManUK> /dev/sda1   *           2        9729    78140160    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<SatManUK> /dev/sda5               2        2550    20474811    7  HPFS/NTFS
<SatManUK> 
<Happosade> Jack_Sparrow: How to get Mythtv database to works.. :/ That really is problem.. =(
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | SatManUK
<ubotu> SatManUK: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> i have been eyeing that lil mini-itx myself to play with linux on it. i just dont have the  200 bux yet..hehehe
<c0reyf> anybody help with samba problem on Gusty
<snausage> hey just wondering if anyone know if a palm treo will turn on with a power cable attached if the battery is dead? sry for asking here but i figure someone might know..
<SatManUK> two lines for paste bin..
<Ashfire908> eh you made it 3
<Jack_Sparrow> Happosade: some people have no problem, others have a nightmare.  I personally have never tried it
<bullgard4> What is the function of the kjournal?
<Happosade> Jack_Sparrow: Ok. So I have to go to google
<SatManUK> well sorry i am trying to make a quick fix - im not posting an essay anyway.. windows - ntfs - is sda 5 so how do i configure that in to grub?
<onliner> kex: i dont know solve your problem, this is the reason i offer you some topic
<Jack_Sparrow> Happosade: SOmetimes people here can help, but not many use it
<kex> onliner: but i dont have another problem
<NewUserr> Happosade : but Wine isnt safe right?
<Jack_Sparrow> SatManUK: super grub repair cd
<onliner> kex: ok thanks, i am sorry i can't help you
<mzanfardino> bulmer: sorry, system crash.  did you respond to my last message about the firmware?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: wine is safe,
<kex> onliner: ok bye ^
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> but somehow it recovered and loaded it via ndiswrapper? i dont know..
<Happosade> NewUserr: ??? It's just like Windows, just on Linux :)
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow: What about viruses on Wine?
<SatManUK> ok i have the grub editor in terminal - now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: they can not effect the linux part of your os.
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> thats the experience am getting, anything network i/o get stucked, my system halts so i have to reboot
<mzanfardino> bulmer: sorry, just got that last message,but I suspect you wrote something before it.  However, to provide backgroud, I only recently loaded ndiswrapper to support the pcmcia linksys nic.  I've since unloaded it.
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow: Ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: At worst you would apt-get wine and reload it
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: well they can but they have to be a very badly written virus or written specifically for wine :)
<bmt2> how do i do a search using apt-get ?
<bmt2> trying to install flash player....
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> i believe the intel error starts here  nsc_ircc_open(), can't get iobase of 0x2f8 <-- i thought this could have caused the original error
<Happosade> NewUserr: Just open only files, what is your installations
<bmt2> i want to basically install everything and anything i need thru apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: I would imagine there might be a way, but have never seen one
<sergio_> alguien me puede ayudar acerca de unos plugins de firefox?
<mzanfardino> bulmer: ok, so like right now that I've rebooted I have no issue with my connectino and my dmesg does not reflect any firmware issues with ipw2100
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mzanfardino> bulmer: ok, that's a start
<NewUserr> Happosade : trying out now
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> yeah, sometimes the system recovers..a reboot is all it takes :)
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: well you haven't played around to much with wine then :)
<mzanfardino> bulmer: now, i bet if I start an scp file transfer between my server and this machine I will see the connection cycle as before and I bet I will see the firmware issues in the dmesg output
<stuart-> hm, how do i browse .hidden files?
<NewUserr> kitche:why?
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: I have no use for it, but I am in here most of the time and have not seen others with virii that did anything to linux
<sui_> ls -a
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> before you download, just for kicks  check if ipw2100 related modules are loaded or not..  via  lsmod|grep ipw2100
<Jack_Sparrow> stuart-: there is a pulldown menu option to show hidden
<stuart-> Jack_Sparrow, cool, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bmt2> could i do : sudo apt-get install flash 9 ?
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: or they don't notice it
<Jack_Sparrow> bmt2: did you read the link above
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> then also do a tail -f /var/log/messages  before downloading and you can spot the event while it records it
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: let me know when you can document that issue
<bmt2> Jack_Sparrow: i saw the link , tried to click on it and got nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> bmt2: try again it works
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Good morning comrade leenoocks users ;)
<NewUserr> kitche:there was a guy who tried out different virus on Wine but they didnt harm Linux
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Are there any gamers in?
<RPG_> Every time I boot up Ubuntu, it defaults to "Low Graphics Mode", despite the fact I've installed the NVIDIA driver multiple times, and ran nvidia-xconfig also.
<MolePrince> Does Ubuntu have support for vesa framebuffers?
<RPG_> It started happening after I installed a custom kernel
<sergio_> me podriais decir como meterme en el canal ubuntu españa
<RPG_> but since then, i've moved back to the vanilla kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> RPG_: have you setup your monitor refresh info and not just the video card
<erUSUL> RPG_: restricted-modules want work with a custom kernel
<mzanfardino> bulmer: as I suspected, as soon as I started the file transfer, in this case with scp, my connectivity started to cycle from connected to disconnected and back and sure enough I got messages in dmesg output reflecting the firmware error.  I will attach the last 30+ list of message so you can see.
<erUSUL> won't*
<kitche> NewUserr: you mean http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598&page=4?
<RPG_> erUSUL, so, I cannot expect to have NVIDIA support if I compile my own kernel?
<erUSUL> RPG_: you need to custom compile the driver against the custom kernel
<kex> can anybody please help me with my alsa sound card? :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45790/
<D4rkB34n> hi there, any one can help me w/ubunut 7.10
<erUSUL> RPG_: right
<kitche> NewUserr: and it sorta did since it copied all over the place the guy didn't have Z drive mapped so it didn't bust out of wine home
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: good morning...   Time for me to go, play nice everyone
<erUSUL> RPG_: if you use your own kernel you have to compile your own drivers as well
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: good morning ;)
<mzanfardino> bulmer: http://rafb.net/p/ZjKjNZ63.html  this is timed with when I started the file transfer (tail of /var/log/message)
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Are there any gamers in?
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> how about the beginning part, thats more interesting when the firmware gets reloaded rather than the tail end
<erUSUL> Monkee_Of_Evil: just a fast ET:quake wars demo from time to time...
<RPG_> erUSUL, since then, i've uninstalled the kernel and quit using it because it didn't fix the hardware problem I had, and now i'm back to Ubuntu kernels, and the problem persists
<mzanfardino> bulmer: take a look at what I've pasted and you tell me if you need more.  I tried going back before any firmware messages appeared
<Sharpie> the my-ip daemon opens on startup. how can i stop it from doing so?
<D4rkB34n> hi there, any one can help me w/ubunut 7.10
<Sharpie> no-ip*
<MolePrince> Sharpie: apt-get rcconf
<erUSUL> RPG_: then i do not know what may be happening...
<sproingie> how do i replace the search button on the top panel with the actual search bar?
<RPG_> :(
<Monkee_Of_Evil> erUSUL: Ah, I'm looking for community contributed screen shots for the ubuntu houston team Linux Gaming page
<Monkee_Of_Evil> And was wondering if anyone in here has any they would be willing to share with us
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> yeah some messages before what you pasted,  btw what is the name of your nic? eth0 or eth1 or wlan0 ?
<mzanfardino> bulmer: eth1
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> and you also have eth0?
<ToddEDM> hey can someone help me set up my WMP54G wireless Adapter , im trying to get it work on a desktop that i just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on
<D4rkB34n> i can't open ppt files (microsoft power point) on Impress 2.3.0
<b52laptop> ppl when jdk package have been installed  where are they by default ?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> What version of ppt were the files made in?
<erUSUL> Monkee_Of_Evil: i do not have any screenshots :(
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Ah
<bulmer> Sharpie-> you can look around /etc/init.d   for my-ip daemon and  stop that, and then look for /etc/rcN.d where those links are that calls that daemon and remove them via update-rc.d
<FalandA> how can i copy any file to /usr/share directory ?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> erURSUL, that's ok... feel free to check out our page though and give feedback: http://groups.google.com/group/ubuntu-houston-team/web/linux-gaming
<bulmer> FalandA-> must be root?
<D4rkB34n> with sudo
<FalandA> bulmer: yes but how i m in ubuntu
<FalandA> D4rkB34n: what is the command?
<bulmer> FalandA-> eay with cp command
<bulmer> easy*
<mzanfardino> bulmer: here's the complete /var/log/messages since the reboot http://rafb.net/p/mQWJMr43.html
<chazco> hi... when i use Nautilius to connect to an FTP server I get a different directory than if i use Firefox... Any ideas? It has a login
<c0reyf> In Samba I'm getting the following error for some files "cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to read it" I'm root using Gusty, any help?
<caligarn1037> any tips on syncing a nokia e51 with gutsy?
<FalandA> bulmer: give me an example command please
<Ashfire908> with the alternate/server cd's recovery mode, what would "reinstalling grub" do?
<FalandA> as
<ToddEDM> does anyone know how to get a WMP54G to work on Gutsy
<D4rkB34n> sudo cp yourfile /usrshare
<D4rkB34n> sudo cp yourfile /usr/share
<FalandA> ok i ll try now
<FalandA> tty
<marckie> hello!
<use> hey can someone explain this error for me im trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy Failed to fetch http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<marckie> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<actionsugar> hello there. does anyone have a moment to assist me with a Logitech wireless mouse config issue? Wheel is not scrolling. I have xorg.conf open as root as we speak.
<chazco> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<erUSUL> Ashfire908: reinstall grub ?? ;) i guess it set ups ggogle on your mbr (for example what you need to do after installing windows)
<chazco> !Nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chazco> !nautilus
<jimmacdonald> OK I am missing something here... trying to create an NFS share on my desktop Ubuntu box. when I try to connect to the mount I get the following error in my system log:
<ToddEDM> !WMP54G
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmp54g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmacdonald> Nov 25 07:20:55 minion mountd[4795]: mount request from unknown host 192.168.11.5 for /media/JMACDONALD (/media/JMACDONALD)
<chazco> !nautilus
<chazco> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ToddEDM> please someone, i dont like to beg, but i will
<sproingie> wow, do the gnome folks hate us?  they destroyed the deskbar now.
<D4rkB34n> i can't open ppt files (microsoft power point) on Impress 2.3.0. any one can help me?
<cool> i am trying to get a Splash Image with update-grub, but i am missing something, i get a error "Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping .........."
<jimmacdonald> I have identified the host in hosts.all and hosts what am I missing?
<caligarn1037> no luck on e51?
<c0reyf> The samba error is over the network
<kinroad> whats wrong with www.gnu.org? I cannot ping or connect
<linxeh> jimmacdonald: is that exported in /etc/exports ?
<c0reyf> ubuntu to ubuntu
<kitche> kinroad: how are we suppose to know what's wrong with it
<lu> helo
<jimmacdonald> Linuxeh: yes
<jimmacdonald> linxeh: yes
<Ashfire908> erUSUL, no clue what you just said. i'm trying to install grub to a jump drive to avoid installing it on the computer. (this is only going to be used temporaryly)
<D4rkB34n> i can't open ppt files (microsoft power point) on Impress 2.3.0 it hangs. Any one can help me?
<MolePrince> actionsugar: Find the InputDevice section regarding your mouse. Make sure your protocol is "ImPS/2" and that ZAxisMapping is "4 5"
<linxeh> jimmacdonald: and did you start all of the nfs services? I take it that the mount failed?
<MolePrince> 10 seconds on google found that.
<erUSUL> Ashfire908: maybe it is better to use a grub flppy disk? (if the machine still has floppy ;))
<jimmacdonald> linxeh: not sure if the processes are started. The mount did fail.
<jimmacdonald> linxeh: where would I start them?
<Ashfire908> erUSUL, nope no floppy (#%^#% WHY DO THEY NO LONGER PUT FLOPPY DRIVES IN???)
<Ashfire908> lol
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> if you look at around 34.792000  eth0 and eth1 not ready but yet you are able to use eth1 as your wifi nic?
<linxeh> jimmacdonald: whats in /etc/exports ?
<actionsugar> Thanks MolePrince. I'll give that a try.
<MolePrince> Ashfire908: supergrub boot usb?
<use> hey can someone explain this error for me im trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy Failed to fetch http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<linxeh> Ashfire908: because obody uses floppy. use a usb stick or a cd
<erUSUL> Ashfire908: or boot with the livecd (it has an option called boot from hard drive)
<Ashfire908> linxeh, what do you think i'm going
<ghostknife> I just tried to install Tomcat, but it failed saying No JDK found, please set JAVA_HOME. I have javac command, where should I set JAVA_HOME, or what should I install?
<erUSUL> !java
<sproingie> use: that usually means it failed to download the packages list
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cool> i am trying to get a Splash Image with update-grub, but i am missing something, i get a error "Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping .........."
<Ashfire908> erUSUL, which is pointless because it does the same thing as not haveing the cd in the drive in the first place
<kitche> use: seems like Packages.gz does not exist but if your trying to upgrade to gutsy then why not use a gutsy repo instead of a feisty one?
<jimmacdonald> linxeh: please see the pvt window
<mzanfardino> bulmer: that might be a result of 1) eth0 not being connected (that's the wired nic) and 2) eth1 being turned off by default (I haven't set it to autostart yet).
<Ashfire908> MolePrince, huh?
<D4rkB34n> i can't open ppt files (microsoft power point) on Impress 2.3.0 it hangs. Any one can help me?
<ghostknife> erUSUL: but I have javac command, which is a java compiler. Doesn't that mean I have jdk installed
<sproingie> use: sometimes you can just try again.  see if you have network, try to wget that url
<MolePrince> Ashfire908: Google for it.
<Monkee_Of_Evil> use: I had problems upgrading from Fiesty to Gutsy
<MolePrince> supergrub is a set of boot menus for Grub that add many options
<Monkee_Of_Evil> I ended up having to replace my sources.list with the default one
<Monkee_Of_Evil> so if you've used automatix
<Ashfire908> MolePrince, i don't need fancy options...
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> i should have asked first, what interfaces you have and connected to which network? also what kind of pnp or usb plugged devices you have in?
<regeya> okay!  when one is using emerald with compiz-fusion, or at least some of us, unresponsive windows (like k9copy running a job) get "ghosted" and nothing will unghost it.  when the system is under a load, whatever window that is in focus is ghosted out for a random period of time.  after searching the forums I have learned that there IS an option somewhere, but the person who posted that they found it also failed to share what it
<Monkee_Of_Evil> then you should try replacing your sources.list with the sample provided @ ubuntuforums.org
<ghostknife> this sucks
<regeya> cripes!
<Jack_Sparrow> Monkee_Of_Evil: if he has used automatix...  he has more problems than just his source list
<stuart-> woo ride it ride it
<sproingie> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<use> sproingie; i tried it many times didn't work
<use> always get the same error
<ghostknife> Ban all joins
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Jack_Sparrow: I've had relatively few problems with AX
<regeya> ghostknife, that's no way to deal with a split
<stuart-> eh? i keep trying to add volume control to taskbar but it won't
<kitche> regeya: that was not a split
<ghostknife> Was that a split?
<use> Monkee_Of_Evil; where is the sources list please the flood messed it up
<Flummoxed`> that was a flood
<sproingie> crapflood attack from bots
<Ashfire908> join/part flood
<chazco> Doesnt look like a netsplit, mass-joiins
<regeya> aha
<Monkee_Of_Evil> use: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghostknife> regeya: check the names, it join/leave join/leave the whole time. with random nicks
<Monkee_Of_Evil> so
<Flummoxed`> how nostalgic.
<Monkee_Of_Evil> from a terminal
<Ashfire908> easy to do with /cycle lol
<Monkee_Of_Evil> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<regeya> ok, ghostknife...any pattern to the ips of the random bots/users?
<jimmacdonald> linxeh: sorry IRC client crashed
<use> Monkee_Of_Evil; the default sources list
<use> from where do i get it
<Monkee_Of_Evil> use: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<sproingie> regeya: you can see them in the join msg.  they're dynamic ips.  probably zombies
<Monkee_Of_Evil> there is oen for fiesty that works
<ghostknife> None, just making the channel restricted will prevent anyone new from joining, until the bot hopefully stops. so lame
<regeya> meh.
<regeya> so,.
<sveakex> can anybody please help me with my alsa? :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45790/
<regeya> okay!  when one is using emerald with compiz-fusion, or at least some of us, unresponsive windows (like k9copy running a job) get "ghosted" and nothing will unghost it.  when the system is under a load, whatever window that is in focus is ghosted out for a random period of time.  after searching the forums I have learned that there IS an option somewhere, but the person who posted that they found it also failed to share what it
<stuart-> uh, there's no volume control up there at my menu nemore, how'd i get it back? i tried re-adding but it doesn't appear
<use> Monkee_Of_Evil; thanx:)
<Ashfire908> MolePrince, linxeh, erUSUL, lost anything i didn't respond to. the join part flood knocked it out of the buffer
<Flare183> regaya:> it's a compiz-fusion bug
<cool> i am trying to get a Splash Image with update-grub, but i am missing something, i get a error "Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping .........."
<regeya> ah.  a bug.
<mzanfardino> bulmer: you recover from the flood?
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> am still here
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Jack_Sparrow: I'm cururious to know why so many people have a problem with AutoMatix
<regeya> damn.  and I'm rather hooked on various eyecandy as well as avant.
 * regeya grumbles and kills compiz dead
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> i should have asked first, what interfaces you have and connected to which network? also what kind of pnp or usb plugged devices you have in?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Jack_Sparrow: I think overall it does a good job of simplifying the install of a lot of packages
<ToddEDM> i need help getting my WI-FI to work on this desktop, would someone be kind and help me?
<Flare183> regaya:> there is not shortcut to up the saturation
<sproingie> Monkee_Of_Evil: it's technical and political.  technically, it screws with core system files without using the package system, so it hoses future upgrades
<ghostknife> Can anyone give me a reason why apt doesn't try to resume failed downloads?
<sproingie> Monkee_Of_Evil: politically, it's because the admins of that project carry on like 13 year old tyrants when people come to them with problems
<Monkee_Of_Evil> sproingie: Hmm.. Well Justin is still a teenager
<sproingie> Monkee_Of_Evil: it's still no excuse
<cool> Monkee_Of_Evil, auto mix is known to break installs
<Jack_Sparrow> Monkee_Of_Evil: It is EVIL.. what it does can not get undone easilly or reliably.  see the link for full info on how bad it is..
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Monkee_Of_Evil> I see...
<chazco> hi... when i use Nautilius to connect to an FTP server I get a different directory than if i use Firefox... Any ideas? It has a login
<cool> LjL-Temp, , whats FloodBot for ?
<Sharpie> is there any way to remove the "rotate image" option from the nautilus-image-converter plugin?
<sproingie> automatix is totally written off, i'm not sure about EasyUbuntu
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i see someon is on my network, is there a way i can send a message to them????? yes i have no wep or wpa
<levander> Does the Add/Remove Programs application just give you like an english version of package names, and not the version of the package name that you would use on the command line with apt-get?
<LjL> cool: nothing particularly interesting.
 * Monkee_Of_Evil reads link from ubot
<sproingie> i don't think easyubuntu is officially recommended either because it uses medibuntu which isn't entirely legal everywhere
<regeya> wheee
<stoneman> hi there, is there any tutorials on the ubuntu forums for a beginners to using the terminal to tar(compress) and untar files?
<Kevin`> ToddEDM if it's windows you could try sending a netsend message to them
<sproingie> but it otherwise does use the packager i believe
<cool> LjL, still
<Jack_Sparrow> sproingie: easyub  was simplified and does not do the horrible things other scripts do.. but really, it still is not needed
<regeya> sproingie: for that reason it shouldn't be :->
<ToddEDM> kevin, how do i do that >?? its prolly a windows user
<Jack_Sparrow> stoneman: > !backup
<jesper> hello, i have a slight problem with ubuntu if someone has time...
<levander> stoneman: 'tar xf <filename>' extracts from a tar file - x is for extract
<bulmer> ToddEDM-> is it your AP? you can frustrate them by having the signal go in and out...till they decide not to use your free service anymore
<phanto1> I'm having problems with opengl flickering and not displaying fonts correctly.  anyone know how to fix this?
<Kevin`> ToddEDM i'm trying to find the program again, I can't remember the name
<cool> i am trying to get a Splash Image with update-grub, but i am missing something, i get a error "Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping .........."  . and anyone please take the pain to help :)
<regeya> I don't know.  As long as a tool that installs restricted codecs warns the user first as to WHY it's restricted, I think that should be fine (though ianal)
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<kitche> cool: you need a splash image to be used :)
<levander> stoneman: 'tar cf <filename> <files...>' Creates a tar file named <filename>.  That tar file contains <files...>
<ToddEDM> Kevin`: thanks buddy
<levander> stoneman: For more, check 'man tar'
<stoneman> levander ah cool tyvm !
<FalandA> nobody use Stardict in here?
<jesper> it seems my window manager has been changed to xfce somehow, how do i change it back to the default one?
<levander> stoneman: one more
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<sveakex> can anybody please help me with my alsa? :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45790/
<Jack_Sparrow> jesper: sessions when you startup
<bulmer> ToddEDM-> you know well that if a use gets on internet and can download stuff or fails because of poor connectivity, they move somewhere else :)
<cool> kitche, Jack_Sparrow  done that i installed grub-splashimages :)
<Kevin`> ToddEDM smbclient -M can do it
<bullgard4> gregarei: My /etc/fstab shows two ext3 partitions. This corresponds to two kjournald processes. But why shows dmesg 5 lines: "kjournal starting. Commit interval..."?
<levander> stoneman: 'tar xzf <filename>' extracts from a tarr'd and gzipped file. tar has no compression - it just puts all files in one big tarball.  You gzip the tarball to compress it (make it smaller).
<MolePrince> Is there a more efficient method of stopping/restarting services than sudo /etc/init.d/foo bar ?
<bullgard4> My /etc/fstab shows two ext3 partitions. This corresponds to two kjournald processes. But why shows dmesg 5 lines: "kjournal starting. Commit interval..."?
<levander> stoneman: and, 'tar czf <filename> <files...>' creates the tar file, and compresses it
<stoneman> levander ah excellent! hey there should be a stick in the forums for this!
<kitche> cool: you still need to tell grub about the splash images
<Tm_T> MolePrince: invoke-rc.d foo bar ?
<ToddEDM> bulmer: i could just block thier MAC adress but i want to send them some messages first
<Tm_T> MolePrince: with sudo perhaps
<levander> stoneman: you can't have a stick for everything
<MolePrince> Tm_T: Awesome, thanks.
<stoneman> levander true
<Kevin`> ToddEDM at least, I think that's the same..
<warlock_handler> hi guys.. how do i chk my HDD partitions.. from the command line??
<Jack_Sparrow> fdisk -l
<bulmer> ToddEDM-> have fun with them, frustrate them a little, hehehe
<MolePrince> warlock_handler: fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<warlock_handler> <MolePrince>: thnx dude
<levander> stoneman: you may benefit from a basic UNIX command line (probably bash shell) tutorial.  I'm sure there are plenty on the internet.  That's where you'd find stuff like tar.
<warlock_handler> <Jack_Sparrow>: thnx dude
<druggist> i'm new to networking, when i put in a wep key, do i do the colons too?
<damg_> is it possible to have more than one roaming connection with network-manager at the same time? (got wifi, ethernet and pptp vpn over ethernet)
<cool> kitche, i did " sudo ln -s /boot/grub/splashimages/my_image.xpm.gz /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<cool>  and after this i did " sudo update-grub"
<jimmacdonald> linxeh: you still there?
<bullgard4> warlock_handler: You can use hdparm -tT
<otman> how i can install firefox 2.0.0.9 on gusty gabon ?
<druggist> i'm new to networking, when i put in a wep key, do i do the colons too?
<druggist> what format should it be in
<druggist> 78:68:30:73:44
<druggist> does that look right
<Pici> otman: You wait for Ubuntu to release their own package.
<bullgard4> otman: You cannot. There is no 'gusty gabon'.
<levander> Does the Add/Remove application not give you the form of the package name that you would use on the command line, with apt-get?
<bulmer> damg_-> but that would be difficult to maintain a route table unless you are running gated or whatever dynamic routing daemon
<mzanfardino> bulmer:  your last questions where:  i should have asked first, what interfaces you have and connected to which network? also what kind of pnp or usb plugged devices you have in?  I'm not sure how to answer the first one as I'm not quite sure what you mean (sorry).  As to pnp or usb devices, it's a lappy, so the only devices I have plugged in atm is my usb mouse and no pnp devices at all
<cool> i am trying to get a Splash Image with update-grub, but i am missing something, i get a error "Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping .........."  . and anyone please take the pain to help :)
<mzanfardino> bulmer: if by interfaces you mean eth0, eth1, etc, that's it. eth0 is wired nic (not connected0 and eth1 is wireless nic (ipw2100).  oh, and standard lo
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> you are only using a wifi to connect right? and not also wired at same time?
<bmt2> how can i tell if my upgrade was successful ?
<mzanfardino> bulmer: yep, just the wireless
<tad> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<nicolah> any slideshow+music creator for ubuntu ? (no kde libraries)
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> hang a sec..let me look at my dmesg where it acquires the ip address
<druggist> i'm new to networking, when i put in a wep key, do i do the colons too?
<druggist> what format should it be in
<Jack_Sparrow> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ArthurArchnix> Help, I can't rip cd's to mp3 format. I'm trying to use soundjuicer which came installed, but it won't let me choose mp3 as an output format.
<stdin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tad> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Flare183> ArthurArvhnix:> use soundconverter to convert ogg to mp3
<tad> <3 ubotu
<mzanfardino> bulmer: np.  clearly something is happening with the nic and firmware when I start a transfer, though I don't know why it wouldn't happen with non-sustained connections...
<stoneman> levander well i tried tar cvzf, however it only compressed the file(size of 700mb) to 680mb, is there a way to compress even further?
<tad> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tad> LOL
<ArthurArchnix> stdin, that's not my problem. I can play mp3 and have all necesssary codecs installed. tad, same, I can burn dvds and cds, my problem is ripping. Flare, I don't want to trascode. That's a bad idea.
<tad> !ripping
<mrh_> Hi all
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<mrh_> Question: Gnome is mega slow
<stdin> ArthurArchnix: yeah, but you usually have to get some encoder for the application to use
<tad> thats a statement
<Ernst> anyway to configure my webcam upsidedown
<Ernst> ?
<t4m1n0> !internet explorer
<mrh_> how do I make it snappy?
<rsk> turn it upside-down? Ernst
<rsk> :F
<polusk> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort
<tad> mrh: ?
<juano__> !ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> i didnt see the acquisition of ip address recorded in /var/log/messages  i was hoping it will give me a clue.. I cant really say whats going on once you do a sustained download..it loads a firmware?
<mrh_> tad:
<levander> stoneman: bzip compresses more than gzip, but not much more.  bzip just isn't as commonly used, and so you can't share the file with other people as easily.  But, for bzip, just use a j instead of a z in tar's command line options.
<Flare183> !microsoft
<caneca_> suggested a book about ubuntu in embedded system ?
<caneca_> suggested a book about ubuntu in embedded system ?
<juano__> t4m1n0: ie4linux is the internet explorer for linux
<Ernst> rsk, yes somehow my webcam is upside down in the screen of my laptop
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<caneca_> oops
<t4m1n0> !internetexplorer
<mrh_> How do I go about fixing this
<mzanfardino> bulmer: although my last statement my not be entirely accurate.  I've just run another dmesg and I've found a third Fatal error, but I haven't attempted any file transfers.  So I'm thinking that it's just more prevelent when transfering files.  Maybe I'm hitting some sort of buffer overflow that causes the firmware failure
<t4m1n0> juano__,  ya?
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> but even if that fails..the connection remains right not disconnected at all?
<polusk> !wine
<stdin> !msgthebot > t4m1n0
<tad> !beer
<levander> stoneman: I'd remake the whole tar file.  Don't bzip the gzip file you already made.  Make a new tar file, and bzip that.
<mrh_> This PC is pretty fast on windows XP - I dual boot
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> okay your statement confirms it, it continues on
<stoneman> levander cool ty
<juano__> t4m1n0: yes, i downloaded it once, there is a .package file that installs it automatically , let me check
<D4rkB34n> i can't open ppt files (microsoft power point) on Impress 2.3.0 it hangs. Any one can help me?
<t4m1n0> juano__, that would be great
<stoneman> levander tar cvjf = correct?
<mzanfardino> bulmer: yes, it's as if the wifi nic simply turns off and the on again.  the transmission is paused while it's off but resumes when the wifi comes back.  this is no doubt a function of TCP (maintaining a stalled connection that is)...
<polusk> D4rkB34n, try ooo (openoffice) ...
<mrh_> tad: I believe I once read somewhere, that one can compile X for one's video card
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> i suspect same, but am not sure how to remedy that
<Flare183> LjL:> What do you do if someone is abusing a bot?
<levander> stoneman: yeah
<juano__> t4m1n0: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<flamesrock> hi... is there anyone here who knows about overclocking?
<t4m1n0> juano__, thanx
<bazhang> D4rkB34n: is that ms office 2007?
<levander> flamesrock: #hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> tad: you may be looking for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tad> i didnt ask a question
<tad> lol
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> what files  do you have in   /proc/drivers/  ?
<sveakex> can anybody please help me with my alsa? :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45790/
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183: they get a warning, then a smack
<D4rkB34n> no is a ppt 2003
<juano__> t4m1n0: anytime
<polusk> ie4linux ?!?
<levander> tad: but, that is what you wee looking for, isn't it?
<polusk> omg :X
<sveakex> please?
<ArthurArchnix> tad, I read your link but I can't install lame0.8 it's not in either the universe or multiverse repositories.
<shan> smb: \> put /home/shan/test.tar  /home/shan/test.tar does not exist  ,  Why can like this, this document be the existence
<mzanfardino> bulmer: rtc and snd-page-alloc
<mrh_> Jack_Sparrow: were you answering my question?
<stefg> flamesrock: the only thing you need to know is that you shouldn't do it. Linux works your hardware more efficiently than win, so you might destabilize your system
<Jack_Sparrow> mrh_: yes
<flamesrock> ahh k tx
<juano__> t4m1n0: dont forget in the repos part to change edgy for fiesty or gutsy
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> sorry /proc/driver/
<mrh_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mrh_> Jack_Sparrow: so just run that command?
<juano__> t4m1n0: though i still think it works anyway
<Jessid> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ghostknife> When I try to install the java documentation it wants me to download the docs + the japanese docs, how can I get it to not want the japanese docs. I am not going to use it, and it's an additional 57MB ?
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> no ipw2100 stuff in /proc/driver/   ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrh_: after that startx to test or reconfig again.
<t4m1n0> juano__,  do I really need to install this with souraces ? since I allready have wine on gutsy
<mrh_> Jack_Sparrow: startx?
<mzanfardino> bulmer: nope, just those two
<juano__> t4m1n0: if you have wine, just be sure that you have cabextract installed
<Jack_Sparrow> mrh_: agfter you reconfigure from cli
<t4m1n0> juano__, ok
<Jessid> Hello. What can i do to make usb ports work in ubuntu 7.10? They used to work in 7.04. Thanks
<juano__> t4m1n0: and then keep following the wget part to get ie
<mrh_> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<mrh_> Jack_Sparrow: will try that now - thanks
<kitche> Jessid: they should work in gutsy also unless you blew the fuse to the ports
<Jack_Sparrow> mrh_: try to include your monitor refresh rates...
<mrh_> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<juano__> t4m1n0: yea i think just sudo apt-get install cabextract
<juano__> t4m1n0: then wget
<ArthurArchnix> I can't rip a cd into mp3 format. Trying to use both soundjuicer or rythymbox opens up the same "gnome audio properties" dialog box, where I cannot select mp3 as an output. Directions on the web say to install gstreamerlame0.8 from the universe repos, but it's not in any of the universe, multiverse, repos/.
<Jack_Sparrow> mrh_: vesa mode to get back if you have troubel
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> thats odd, thats where the kernel tells you that the driver for your wifi is loaded
<mrh_> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix: lame encoder...?
<t4m1n0> juano__, what a pitty... looks like server id down or smth..
<sam__> I'm a n00b looking for help
<sam__> the fan on my computer wont turn off or slow down
<sam__> when i run ubuntu
<juano__> t4m1n0: you cant wget ?
<kex> :(
<Googa> algum brazuca on?
<Jessid> kitche no man, they dont work. I have to boot all devices plugged from the very begining. If i try to connect any device after a while,  they just dont work!
<Googa> =/
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow:  I did an apt-cache search for lame and installed all the non dev/doc stuff.
<kitche> Jessid: then it's a hardware issue not really a Ubuntu issue
<juano__> t4m1n0: works here for me
<mzanfardino> bulmer: hmm... well, it's a pretty standard install.  I used the Kubuntu Alternate CD in order to install lvm and encrypt my drive, but beyond that I haven't done anything special (at least not insofar as the wifi is concerned)
<bulmer> anyone else running a wireless connectivity, can you kindly verify  /proc/driver  is where your wifi driver settings are located?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cool> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<whereswaldo> hey my screen res wont change, even when I change it in the options? It´s stuck at 1024x768 and when I try and change it it doesnt do anything
<t4m1n0> juano__,  Connecting to www.tatanka.com.br|208.113.179.228|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<Jessid> noup, i dont think so...everything was working fine before 7.10
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: Sound recorder can record in mp3. So it's not a codec issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flare183> !search ie4linux
<ubotu> Found:
<t4m1n0> juano__,  now it works..
<mzanfardino> bulmer: in my case I can locate ipw2100.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> also look in  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/   is the ipw2100 here?
<juano__> t4m1n0: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix: then you need to make sure whatever you are ripping with can find an encoder
<kitche> Jessid: the usb ports should not be effected by what operating system you run unless you either turn the ports off in the bios or you have bad usb ports
<Flare183> !search usb
<ubotu> Found: palm, udev rules
<juano__> t4m1n0: Connecting to www.tatanka.com.br|208.113.179.228|:80... connected.
<mrh_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, going to do it now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183: that is a horrible idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183: Ask about it in #Wine.. they will NOT help ou if you use it
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow:> Yeah i know now
<kitche> Jessid: since they work before you boot the machine up, and the machine is able to see the devices that you have connected
<Jessid> kitche you are right, but i dont know what is the reason that ubuntu 7.10 make them work bad...beter said: make them not to work!
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: I found the solution. You need to uncheck "make active" in the profile and restart soundjuicer. Then you nee to make it active and restart again. Then it's available for selection. Crazy.
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: I appreciate the assistance.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<lvdave_> Hi! Am trying to upgrade a headless server from 7.04 server to 7.10 server via the suggested upgrade-manager-core/do-release-upgrade, and I keep getting a weird error.. Should I post it on paste?
<Jack_Sparrow> welcome to Ubuntu
<Jessid> kitche i am running ubuntu in a dv6338 laptop
<ntemis> hello
<Flare183> lvdave:> yes
<mzanfardino> bulmer: three files in /lib/firmware/$(uname -r): /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/ipw2100-1.3-p.fw, /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/ipw2100-1.3-i.fw, and /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/ipw2100-1.3.fw
<ntemis> i need help
<Jack_Sparrow> I really need to spend some time with the wife.. Take care people
<lvdave_> ok doing so now..
<Flare183> lvdave:> use ubuntu's pastebin
<ntemis> see you ppl thanks
<ntemis> bye
<Flare183> !pastebin | lvdave
<ubotu> lvdave: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> lvdave: you should rather reconsider if you really need/want the upgrade :-)
<Morgan555> has anyone got Google calendar to intergrate with the AWN Applet?
<mynyml> anyone knows of a terminal command to copy something to the clipboard?
<laaw> ok i need some serius help with installing nVidia drivers for my 8800GTS in ubuntu 7.04.  Could someone please help me?
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> okay thats where the driver sits and the config for the kernel is supposedly at /proc/driver/
<Happosade> mynyml: Sift + Insert?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> my daughter just dumped coffee all over me
<Jessid> could anybody tell me how can i make usb ports work in 7.10? they used to work in ubuntu 7.04
<mynyml> Happosade: i'm looking for a command
<lvdave_> Ok its posted under LVdave...
<Flare183> control + shift + insert
<mynyml> Happosade: cat some_text.txt | send_that_to_clipboard
<cool> mykilx, ctrl + shift + c
<bulmer> Monkee_Of_Evil-> she is a hacker on the making..drinks caffeine at early age...hehehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Monkee_Of_Evil: You would think her oposable thumbs would keep that from happeneing
<stefg> laaw: /serious/ help isn't free, so you better buy one of canonicals support plans :-)
<main> hi all
<Monkee_Of_Evil> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > laaw
<levander> oh hello main, how's it going?
<ADemiG0D> if i have ubuntu installed on my external HD, do i need GRUB installed on every computer i want to use this external on?
<toresn_> in vlc... why is it that the subtitles get crazy big in fullscreen mode?
<main> good
<drarem> ack, my brain is on fire..  i want to make wxGTK or GTK type apps, using integrated gtk designer and IDE, can someone make recommendations?
<main> just messin with my amd64 and my ubuntu
<Monkee_Of_Evil> ugh she wants me to go sit with her while she "cooks"
<Monkee_Of_Evil> bbl...
<sveakex> can anybody please help me with my alsa? :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45790/
<levander> main, just ask your question already
<mynyml> i was just reading about pbcopy on OSX actually and was wondering if there was a linux compatible equivalent app
<Flare183> sveakex:> yeah I have the same problem
<bazhang> what does it do mynyml
<Flare183> sveakex:> only on some apps
<RayBritton> Would a WPA Pre-Shared Key TKIP be WPA Personal or WPA Personal 2?
<main> will the raised 3d windows be put backin to ubuntu on the roatating cube in compiz?
<Flare183> main:> hope so
<sveakex> Flare183, exactly! esound works, but alsa or oss dont :s
<RayBritton> WPA2 Personal*
<main> me 2
<lvdave_> Flare183: Did you see the paste post for LVdave?
<mynyml> bazhang: cat a.txt | pbcopy  .... cat's ouput it copied to the clipboard
<bazhang> I see
<drarem> this morning i dreamt i had a brand new apple on my desk but had to use my credit card to purchase the tiger OS to install it, but came with generic ubuntu install cd - like am I playing with this too much?
<sveakex> Flare183, btw, on firefox i get all flash sound except from youtube, is it the same for you? :s
<Morgan555> has anyone got Google calendar to intergrate with the AWN Applet?
<Flare183> sveakex:> no firefox for linux, i get sound
<Jessid> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Flare183> !search ports
<ubotu> Found: gtalk, java-#kubuntu, java, xen, flash, #ubuntu, backports, packaging, offtopic-#kubuntu <reply> #kubuntu, imap4rev1
<Jessid> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jessid> !port
<Flare183> lvdave:> no
<stefg> !msgthebot > Jessid
<polusk> !botnet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sveakex> Flare183, okej
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<lvdave_> Oh ok its posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45796/ ... Sorry..
<Flare183> lvdave_:> no
<Flare183> lvdave_:> problem (sorry about the enter)
<noober> hey guys!
<noober> i have a problem maybe someone can help me
<lvdave_> Flare183: Oh ok its posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45796/ ... Sorry.
<mediahunter> can anyone tell me how i can run a linux iso inside of another linux
<Tremos> Hi @  all
<laaw> Need some help with installing nVidia drivers on ubuntu 7.04. When i follows the "restricted device manager" nvidia install metod for 7.04 i ends up with a reboot that tells me that the gui wont work, and then i have to install ubuntu all over. Could anyone plz help me?
<gordonjcp> !ask | noober
<ubotu> noober: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<etiennem>  
<mediahunter> I belive VMachine is the anwser but what version do i need
<mediahunter> server
<mediahunter> workstation
<mediahunter> or player
<bazhang> mediahunter: virtualbox
<stefg> !virtualizers | mediahunter
<noober> well
<Flare183> lvdave_:>try redownloading the upgrade tool
<mediahunter> what program can i use for a virtualbox
<ubotu> mediahunter: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Flare183> !enter:> mediahunter
<bazhang> mediahunter: that is the program
<noober> I booted with a knopix from cd, but it does not work.... the monitor is blank
<Flare183> !enter | mediahunter
<ubotu> mediahunter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<noober> like it does not support the refresh rate or resolution
<lvdave_> flare183: was afraid you were going to say that.. tried removing/reinstalling via apt-get... same-same error..
<noober> what can i do?
<Flare183> lvdave_:>oh snap
<Flare183> lvdave_:>not good
<stefg> laaw: the trouble with 8800 and feisty is that the driver in feisty might be too old. are you using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<gordonjcp> noober: you could ask in #knoppix, if that's what you're using
<lvdave_> Flare183: I would normally do a cd upgrade but the machine is headless and about 40 miles away..
<Flare183> lvdave_:>had the same problem once trying to remember to how i fixied it
<fyrmedic>  I have a 100gb hd. I have backed up all of my data and am going to do a fresh install of 7.04. I want to partition a /home and /data and / any suggestions on sizes for each?
<laaw> stefg: in not sure, how do i find out?  How to I do it?
<noober> im trying to boot from knopix cause my partition went dead and I want to try to find it with  linux (knoppix to be exact) but i cant and noone replys on knoppix room
<Flare183> get the source package for the do-release-upgrade; build it and see if that works
<Flare183> lvdave_ talking to you
<stefg> !info nvidia-glx-new feisty
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.6-16.30 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<lvdave_> Flare183: Ok will try that... ty!! The systems working fine in 7.04 but I alway like to run the latest/greatest... ty!!
<Flare183> lvdave_:> no problem
<stefg> laaw: ok... doesn't matter anyway. you need a 100.x series driver for that card
<stefg> laaw: and that's not in feisty by default
<vasuvi_> I've been reading that Firefox 3.0 is much better with its memory usage; think it's stable enough to use yet?
<axisys> !virtualbox > axisys
<anas> can i run flash in ubuntu ?
<Flare183> anas:> yes
<anas> flare183 : how?
<axisys> !virtualbox
<laaw> stefg: ok thanks for the help. You would`t happen to know how I could get the drivers in feisty?
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<stefg> laaw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#seealso
<Flare183> anas:> making sure; umm... Using firefox?
<anas> flare183 : i mean adobe flash
<Flare183> anas:> You can try using wine, but wine is a little wacky so try it.
<Duxter> hi
<Flare183> anas:> It's been done
<anas> flare183 : thanx
<Flare183> anas:> np
<Duxter> can i ask something about ubuntu 7.10
<poeloq> !ask | Duxter
<ubotu> Duxter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mynyml> is there an undo mechanism in nautilus?
<mrh_> Jack_Sparrow: you there?
<Duxter> ok
<Duxter> im on live cd
<polla> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<main> im watching Duxter
<Flare183> When is the class for the ppa going to be at
<main> ask it
<Duxter> and i d like to type in greek in openofices wordprocceor can i do it
<Duxter> ?
<mediahunter> ok i got qemu but it keeps giving me a fatal error
<mediahunter> can anyone help
<main> good question.....anyone?
<mediahunter> I want to try out Sabayon i have the ISO but i do not want to install it and really dont want to wast a dvd-r on burning
<mrh_> Question: I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and after naming the graphics card, I get a screen, but it just sits there . . .
<Flare183> mediahunter:> try virtualbox or vmware
<mediahunter> ok thanks
<Flare183> np
<DellGuy> cool
<mediahunter> can virtualbox run on GNOME even tho it is KDE based
<Flare183> yes
<main> yup
<Happosade> yah
<rsk> yep
<DellGuy> hey guys, wheres the user list like on the windows version of xchat?
<mediahunter> Vmware what do i need to get flare183 just the player or what
<Duxter> how can i do it?
<Flare183> mediahunter:> just the player
<mediahunter> ok
<mediahunter> and for linux that should be free right
<main> i would try to type in english then translate it\
<Duxter> translate how?
<Flare183> mediahunter:> yes
<Jock1> I disabled the restricted driver for my graphics card, but now the screen is a mess, like a noncompatible driver is used instead. I've now started Ubuntu in recovery mode, but how can I reconfigure my graphics driver from here? (I think the generic vesa driver would work)
<atmatzidis> hello
<atmatzidis> Can someone help convert mpeg/vod and avi files to m4v ?
<main> i might copy and paste it into bablefish
<main> then copy and paste the output to openoffice
<mediahunter> Flare183 it says i can not install VMWare on a I386 machine
<Duxter> thats bad translation
<mediahunter> i actaully have a 686 machine so how can i fix this
<Flare183> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<wckdkl0wn> what would i use in ubuntu to edit a flash file?
<bazhang> Duxter: you want greek language support for open office? and you have a greek keyboard--should be no problem--just install the appropriate language pack
<Duxter> there isnt anyway to do it?
<Flare183> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !amd64
<Duxter> can u show me how?
<RoC_MasterMind> How do I get telnetd not to show my last login?
<mediahunter> Canonical Ltd. provides technical support and security updates for VMware Player
<mediahunter> The use, modification and distribution of VMware Player is restricted by copyright or by legal terms in some countries.
<mediahunter> VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<bazhang> Duxter: for gutsy?
<Duxter> yes
<mediahunter> intel
<Flare183> !paste | mediahunter
<ubotu> mediahunter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d4ef6s> please somebody know a aplication for ubuntu or debian for monitorize and save clipboard content in a editable file
<d4ef6s> or how i can make klipper save his clipboard history in a .txt file
<main> i was just looking
<main> google translation software
<axisys> whats the preferred virtualizer for hp nc6220 laptop with 1.5G and 1.6ghz intel centrino running gutsy?
<main> ubuntu translation software
<hasse> hey, i have kubuntu 710 installed on my thinkpad, and everything has worked perfectly , but now it looses wifi connection, and cannot get up again until i reboot the laptop
<stefg> d4ef6s: that's for #kubuntu . this is ubuntu, so we are all running Gnome (don't we? )
<bazhang> Duxter: currently you are using a english version of ubuntu?
<popdog123> hello, i've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and i try to access my other partitions(NTFS). I see them in the "media folder" but they appear as folders and when i try to access them they're empty
<stefg> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Duxter> yes
<jacob> how do i use the grep command with the brackets?
<bazhang> in the preferences/settings can you see the item for language/region
<stefg> jacob: man grep
<jacob> and what does iot do?
<whereswaldo> hey I fixed my resolution problem, but now all of the borders for my programs are cut off so I cant move them or anything :/
<Flare183> !ntfs | popdog123
<ubotu> popdog123: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<popdog123> thanks
<jacob> stefg: i prefer to have somebody tell me cause i don't understand the manuals for these commands
<qfour21> Hello, everyone.  I have a favorite project (xwax) that I'd like to contribute to by maintaining ubuntu packages for.  Where would I start looking for information about what maintaining a package entails as well as how to get this package included in [uni|multi]verse repos?
<jacob> stefg: i know how to use it, but not with the brackets
<mediahunter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45799/plain/
<stefg> jacob: good luck in finding someone to read the man page to you :-)
<jacob> stefg ok
<noober> i nead help with KNOPPIX... anybody can help????
<Flare183> np
<bazhang> Duxter: can you see the language region settings in the gnome menu?
<matttis> noober: whats the problem ?
<Duxter> no
<stefg> jacob: http://www.panix.com/~elflord/unix/grep.html
<noober> I boot but the screen is blank it does not support the resolution or refresh
<noober> so i dont see anything
<mediahunter> flare you still here
<noober> after loading
<Flare183> yeah
<bazhang> Duxter: could you take a look?
<Flare183> mediahunter:> yeah man i'm here
<axisys> !vmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<axisys> !virtualizer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualizer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<staf> test
<Duxter> yes
<matttis> noober: isnt there a failsafe boot option ?
<axisys> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Flare183> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<matttis> noober: try that one
<Duxter> i dont see it can i do sth with apt-get or synaptic?
<chrisg> hm
<chrisg> does anyone else think it's a bit odd to specifically allow root login in the ubuntu openssh-server dist config
<whereswaldo> hey, none of my windows have borders so I cant move them or anything, what´s going on?
<chrisg> afaik it's normally something that's disabled, for good reason
<bazhang> Duxter: open up synaptic and search for greek, and check the ones you want installed
<robertj> chrisg: its fine
<levander> whereswaldo: did you remove the borders somehow?
<robertj> chrisg: if someone enables root then they probably would like to use it
<Duxter> ok
<bazhang> Duxter: they will likely be related to openoffice, though you could also turn your own system into a greek system afaik
<Duxter> thank u
<mediahunter> flare it has been a while since i have installed from a tar file
<bazhang> no problem
<mediahunter> what are the cmd again
<chrisg> surley logging in as a normal user and using sudo is much better ...
<`RiffRaff> does anyone know if the issues around nVidia drivers and Gutsy have been resolved?
<chrisg> it's generally accepted as bad practice to PermitRootLogin
<noober> mattis: I dont know I was booting from a cd.... is there a vga or someother mode?
<Flare183> mediahunter:> to extract a tar file?
<bulmer> mediahunter-> you tar -xvzf tarfile.gz
<Duxter> how can i do that?
<Flare183> exactly
<stefg> chrisg: by default there is no root account in ubuntu, so any login attempts (over ssh or on the console) will fail anyway
<mediahunter> ok
<bulmer> mediahunter-> then you read the README file
<mediahunter> thanks
<levander> `RiffRaff: there will always be issues with the nvidia driver and any Linux. Is there a specific issue you have with it?
<chrisg> you mean there's no password?
<chrisg> the root user always exists
<`RiffRaff> freezing
<chrisg> or the password is locked
<chrisg> rather
<levander> `RiffRaff: nvidia doesn't put enough effort into that driver for it to ever be bug-free
<`RiffRaff> have tried all the "fixes" and nothing works
<stefg> chrisg: ok, technically there's no password, so login is disabled
<vasuvi_> noober: yeah, one of the commands lets you force X to use VESA instead of the default nv/ati drivers
<chrisg> :), i just think it's a bit odd to allow root user logins via sshd
<`RiffRaff> so its either get a new card or go back to fiesty
<chrisg> granted openssh-server isn't installed as standard
<whereswaldo> levander: I dont think so, at least not to my knowledge
<chrisg> or it wasn't in the -alternative disti installed from. but it still seems non standard to permitroot :)
<bazhang> Duxter: when you want to get someone's attention--best to use their nickname in your reply :}
<stefg> chrisg: THINK....  no root password, no login....
<bruenig> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<noober> vasuvi_: how do I do that?
<levander> whereswaldo: did you change your theme recently?  you're not using TV out are you, it's just a regular monitor right?
<bulmer> who is running ldap and using it as a single sign-on authentication for a centrally manage network of computers? how do you tell linux now you will be using ldap instead of passwd or shadow?
<chrisg> but some of us change the password and unlock the root user
<bazhang> thanks bruenig :}
<levander> chrisg: why do you unlock the root user?
<Duxter> bazhang ok ;) how can i do that u suggested?
<stefg> chrisg: being smart/dumb enough to that means taking responsibility for a root sshd tehn
<chrisg> i don't know, habit logging into consoles as root, and ssh as unpriv'd users
<bruenig> levander, the root user is needed for some applications
<whereswaldo> levander: no I didnt, and no it´s not TV out. I just changed some config stuff because I couldnt change my res, so now that´s fixed
<chrisg> bruenig: yeah but technically i could ``sudo su -`` as the user i created at install
<levander> whereswaldo: what config stuff?
<bazhang> Duxter: open up the synaptic package manager and then in the search field type greek
<bruenig> chrisg, not for slim
<bruenig> chrisg, I mean you may not technically need it for your setup, but it still is needed for some things
<chrisg> slim =?
<vasuvi_> noober: I don't remember offhand; when you are on the boot screen, hit F2, F3, F4, etc...; that will give you the list of options
<bruenig> chrisg, Simple Log In Manager
<levander> whereswaldo: have you tried restarting X since your window borders went away?
<`RiffRaff> ok then does anyone have the link to hardware compatibility?
<bulmer> bruenig-> does single user mode require root password? i forgot
<levander> bulmer: no
<vasuvi_> noober: (I *think* it's something like xmodule=vesa, or there might be an option called "safe graphics mode" or something like that)
<Duxter> bazhang: thank you very much
<bulmer> okay
<bruenig> bulmer, single user mode just puts you in a root console from init
<noober> vasuvi_: thnax ill try that...
<bazhang> Duxter: you all set now?
<whereswaldo> levander: I´ll try that right now, and I reconfigured X
<chrisg> yeah linux S doesn't ask for a password, i think it's stuff like solaris that does that
<vasuvi_> noober: good luck!
<Duxter> bazhang:  ill go try and post back
<levander> whereswaldo: you may have just messed up your video mode configuring it while it was running, restarting may "reset" the video mode.  If that doesn't work, reconfigure X again.
<RoC_MasterMind> Found it, to make telnetd not show your last login information, comment out "session    optional   pam_lastlog.so" in /etc/pam.d/login
<mike22> hey. im having trouble logging in. i just did a fresh install. i think this might be because i mounted a separate partition to /home. anyways, heres the exact problem im having: http://pastebin.com/m5c185e70
<`RiffRaff> ok thanks
<sjovan> some one here that can help me with ssh tunneling?
<sproingie> is there a way to change the sudo timeout without recompiling?
<Jessid> hello. does anybody could help me to make the usb ports of my laptop work under ubuntu 7.10? they used to work in ubuntu 7.04....and i have not changed any hardware configuration...the usb ports only work if i have connected the devices from the begini, when i turn on the laptop...thanks
<stefg> mike22: your /etc/fstab seems broken, the path /home/mike seems not to be there
<levander> mike22: copy your old /home/mike to the new /home
<levander> mike22: then, relogin
 * SatManUK i would like to apologise if i appeared annoyed earlier the problem was not grub it was windows..
<bulmer> Jessid-> it does not work when you plugged in usb devices after the reboot?
<stefg> as usual
<Jessid> bulmer devices work only if i have them plugged in at me boot time, after that i can not connect any thing in the usb ports because they dont work, for example a usb mouse or a usb external hd
<bulmer> Jessid-> did you wait long enuff, sometimes usb devices takes a while to wake up.
<Jessid> bulmer and it does not have a lot of sense to restart the computer every time i want to usb a usb memory...
<kitche> I find irssi now so boring sicne I got my multitail setup correctly so ii can be used like I want it :(
<popdog123> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jessid> bulmer yes i have waited for more than 1 hour
<IanLiu> What command should I run to find a file in a directory tree? If I `find foo', it will search only in current dir, right?
<MolePrince> IanLiu: try locate or find ./\
<MolePrince> -\
<bulmer> Jessid-> after a system rebooted, did you monitor /var/log/messages once you plug in a usb devices, does it show detection?
<stefg> Jessid: does 'sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart'  make the devices appear (when you plug them in after boot) ?
<dfcarney> IanLiu: find . -name "foo"
<IanLiu> ty, I will try
<dfcarney> IanLiu: type "man find" for the manual
<bruenig> find . -type f if you want to only match files
<Jessid> bulmer give me a moment i check
<sol> hi, what analogue of ipconfig is in ubuntu?
<confused> how to repair .. broken mounting on cdrom
<confused> ?
<dfcarney> sol: ifconfig, probably
<MolePrince> sol: ifconfig
<confused> any one help me
<sol> thanks!
<stefg> !please | confused
<ubotu> confused: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bulmer> sol and there is the iproute2 tool  called ip
<whereswaldo> levander: restarting X didnt work but enabling then disabling my graphics drivers did just so ya know
<bulmer> sol  ip is more powerful than the older ifconfig
<d4ef6s> yes , klipper is for kubuntu but it work well in ubuntu ,im using ubuntu right now and  try gkliper first but  the same problem i can save the clipborbar history
<confused> !repeat
<Jessid> stefg what do you mean?
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sol> bulmer ifconfig suffices me, tnx!
<sol> етч!
<Ax-Ax> My TTYs still doesn't work :(
<bulmer> sol where is the linux hacker in you? hehehe..
<ghost_> Anyone know where i can see the Kim Kardashian video?
<rsk> :>
<Jessid> bulmer nothing is shown when i plug or unplug the device
<stefg> Jessid: boot normally, then plug your devices in, run 'sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart'  in a terminal and check if your devices are there then
<rsk> ghost_: on the internet
<mike22> levander, i have a partition. that contains one parent directory called 'mike'.. and i always mount that partition to /home during install.. so im not sure what im supposed to do now.
<Jessid> stefg ah ok...yes they are shown when i do that
<sol> bulmer, sorry my english=)
<bulmer> Jessid-> also rerun dmesg after you plugged in the device..if it detected it, it is added at the end
<stefg> Jessid: so we know that hal is to blame ....
<mike22> levander, maybe the problem is that partition isnt getting mounted for some reason? i dunno
<stefg> Jessid: what does 'uname -r' turn up ?
<Jessid> stefg:  2.6.22-14-generic
<Jessid> bulmer man i dont know what you are talking about
<sol> hehe, my internet goes through router, becouse  i can not see it real ip through ifconfig=)
<stefg> Jessid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/25931
<sammyF_> can I create a user who can't connect to internet, nor do anything but write and read stuff to its home and stdin/stdout?
<Jessid> stefg let me check...
<sol> how me know real ip
<bulmer> Jessid-> on a terminal type dmesg  the most recent detected usb devices should be listed at the end
<ThugLife> .
<poeloq> sol: 83.239.110.110
<IanLiu> how do I pass the 'find' output to the rm (remove) command? I don't get it...
<mediahunter> anyone know how to setup a new vmachine in vmware player
<dfcarney> IanLiu: you want to delete a list of files?
<IanLiu> yeap
<IanLiu> oh
<ThugLife> hi RootMe
<IanLiu> I can do it directly
<Jessid> bulmer i have found some lines with usb word...do you want me to send you any? i mean, do you have to see what the result is?
<dfcarney> IanLiu: something like: find . -name "foo" | xargs rm
<stefg> mediahunter: http://www.easyvmx.com/index.shtml
<dfcarney> IanLiu: be careful with that command
<Dziustino> Hello, I got intel core 2 duo 7400 processor, it's better for me to  install 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<Dziustino> laptop*
<bulmer> Jessid-> no you dont need to send me, am just saying if it is detected, it should show up via the command dmesg
<stefg> Dziustino: stick with 32bit
<IanLiu> yeah, I will
<Dziustino> reasons?
<dfcarney> IanLiu: "xargs" takes the output of one command and uses it as arguments past the pipe
<IanLiu> hmm, thank you
<popdog123> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dfcarney> IanLiu: you could also use 'exec', but the syntax is a bit trickier
<Dziustino> stefg , reasons?
<Cyberai> I'm having an interesting problem. I have a SanDisk m230 mp3 player. I used to be able to mount it with "mount /dev/sda1 /media/<mount point>". This just stopped working today. I haven't made any system updates. fdisk accurately shows the device on /dev/sda1. But mount says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock" etc.
<stefg> Dziustino: convinience.... flash, codecs, wine ... some stuff isn't available for 64bit, and the speed gain on an average desktop by using 64 bit is marginal
<MolePrince> IanLiu: Try sommat like rm $(find . -name "foo")
<Cyberai> Can anyone help?
<IanLiu> I can do 'rm -r *.jpg', cant I?
<MolePrince> IanLiu: Absolutely
<Dziustino> ok, thank you
<krim> Dziustino: Read the 64-bit section in the Ubuntu forums and see if the problems apply to you. I'm using Ubuntu 64 bit with no problems but then I don't use the software that can be problematic with it, might be different for you.
<IanLiu> hmm, thats simpler =)
<dfcarney> IanLiu: yup.  the nice thing about xargs is that it lets you pipe things together
<bulmer> Cyberai->can you play the mp3 still without it being plugged in toyour puter?
<Cyberai> bulmer, can't tell, no music on it
<bulmer> Cyberai-> possibly it gone bad?
<Jock2> In Evolution, how can I mark all messages as read without right-clicking every top folder?
<Cyberai> bulmer, possible
<bulmer> Cyberai-> i have purchased one of those china cheap ones, lasted for about a month..
<IanLiu> dfcarney: true. I never understood very well these arguments concats.. Sometimes I only see COMMAND `another command', sometimes with pipe, and so on
<Cyberai> bulmer, had this one about 2 years, worked great til noqw
<Cyberai> bulmer, had this one about 2 years, worked great til now
<flow> hello
<flow> I'd like some help with my sound issue .. aoss teamspeak
<flow> it used to work, but I seem to have changed a setting
<bulmer> Cyberai-> dont forget, flash memory like the ones used on usb drives dont last forever...
<flow> and can't find what I need to revert back to
<dfcarney> IanLiu: hehe, well if you're going to get into command-line stuff i *highly* recommend that you read up on the pipe operator.  *nix is based around it
<Cyberai> bulmer, true dat
<mediahunter> i have qemu how do i creat a vmx in it to play back in vmware player
<IanLiu> dfcarney: I will ;)
<wimdows> hi all, any command line util that will list all my HDD devices?
<mynyml> it seems that anything i play in mplayer has its audio desynchronized .. is there a way to reset it?
<bulmer> Cyberai-> how to recover? i have not done it on my mp3 player yet..but i assume gparted will recognize it then you can format it, but to get back the mp3 playing capabilities...ummm that would be tuff
<Cyberai> wimdows, "df -h"
<stefg> wimdows: sudo fdsik -l
<sammyF_> wimdows: ; try df
<ymorin> hi, what means erro$ in /etc/fstab, I don't seem to find it inside standard man page of fstab...
<wimdows> thanks!
<Tomcat_> mynyml: move the ~/.mplayer dir somewhere else.
<warlock_handler> guys if i get a I/O Buffer error in my /dev/hda3 what does that mean
<warlock_handler> and can i fix this??
<stefg> warlock_handler: a problem !
<warlock_handler> <stefg>: what problem??
<stefg> warlock_handler: how old is that drive ?
<bulmer> warlock_handler-> does it happen often enuff or only once in a while?
<mynyml> Tomcat_: ?
<warlock_handler> <bulmer>: one in a while
<Tomcat_> mynyml: If you move the ~/.mplayer directory, all mplayer settings get reset.
<warlock_handler> <stefg>: about 4 to 5 yrs old
<newguys2> hi, where is python located?
<Tomcat_> newguys2: "locate python" :)
<flow> newguys2: locate python
<flow> :)
<wimdows> hmm - is it normal that my just connected PATA drive doesn't show up using df?
<Tomcat_> newguys2: /usr/bin/python usually.
<knoppix> :)
<wimdows> Main drive is SATA
<Drule> So hey
<Drule> what do I need to do in order to set up a wired network between my Vista comp and Ubuntu?
<Drule> Do I need an application for Vista?
<Drule> Ubuntu is currently searching for a network connection or something
<stefg> warlock_handler: i'd runn badblocks and install smartmon-tools to check if your drive is ok. This can be the signs of a slowly beginning death
<flow> any help on my aoss issue would be appreciated
<popdog123> !NTFS
<Cyberai> Drule, how does your Vista system connect to your wireless?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<warlock_handler> <stefg>: i should install a smartmon-tools ??
<mynyml> Tomcat_: ohh. thats a good idea. then i guess i could just dpkg -P and reinstall
<Drule> I'm not trying to set up a wireless LAN
<stefg> warlock_handler: yes, to be able to read the smart messages from your disk
<kakoonia> hey all
<Cyberai> Drule, are you trying to get your ubuntu system connected to your AP or doa peer-to-peer between the ubuntu and vista systems?
<warlock_handler> <stefg>: cool will do that right a way
<Drule> Cyberai what does AP and doa mean
<warlock_handler> <stefg>: is there any way to avoid using the bad sectors in the HDD
<Drule> I am pretty new to Ubuntu and its terminology.
<kakoonia> how do i set a scanner?
<Tomcat_> Drule: Access Point
<Drule> I see.
<Cyberai> Drule, AP = wireless access point, doa = "do a" typod
<Drule> p2p
<Drule> I'm just trying to connect the two via a network cable.
<stefg> warlock_handler: badblocks will give you sector numbers, and you can use the relating filesystem tool (tune2fs, reiserfstune or whatever) to mark them as unusable
<warlock_handler> <stefg>: it says cant find smartmon-tools... why this error?
<kakoonia> ive got a canon PIXMA MP170 (printer+scanner) how do i configure/install the scanner ?
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to link into a pdf. I want to make an OO document with links to specific locations in a pdf. Any ideas?
<Cyberai> Drule, wireless or cabled? You're not being particularly clear?
<flow> cabled I read
<Drule> Well that's what I meant by wired
<flow> Drule: IP-addresses all set ... have you got a DHCP running?
<Drule> cabled yes
<rawb> if I install a program from gutsy-proposed and it then gets moved to gutsy-updates two weeks later, will my system be able to figure out the package moved when a new version comes out and I do an 'aptitude update'? or will I have to tell it it moved?
<Drule> I am wondering if I will need any additional applications for any of the systems
<Drule> for starters!
<Cyberai> Drule, no
<stefg> !info smartmontools | warlock_handler
<Drule> Swell.
<ubotu> warlock_handler: smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 280 kB, installed size 684 kB
<stefg> warlock_handler: so its without '-'
<Drule> Okay well it found an unidentified network I think.
<Drule> So I don't know, flow
<warlock_handler> <stefg>: yup googled it.. and got it... thnx dude
<ToddEDM> hey guys im back... im still looking for something to mess with this goof who is connected to my LAN
<Cyberai> Drule, set your vista system to a static IP of something like 192.168.1.3, and the ubuntu to 192.168.1.4. Then share a folder on the vista system. With any luck it should pop up after a couple minutes in the network folder of the ubuntu system
<SmashCat> Hi, I'm on a server running  dapper, it's got pureftpd installed which doesn't appear to allow directory aliases (though the docs claim it does for some reason). Is there a good alternative that supports users going outside the home directory?
<warlock_handler> <stefg>: will now install reiserfstune
<flow> my call to "aoss teamspeak" no longer gives a microphone ... I've been battling with some sound-capturing recently ... whatever I toggled I can't remember, help me fix this please :)
<ReK_> my gutsy refuses to boot now, it hangs after execing /etc/rc.local, yet the only thing in that file is the default 'exit 0'...
<Cyberai> ToddEDM, someone is connected to your WAP?
<ToddEDM> yes
<Drule> Alright Cyberai, I'll give that a try. Thanks.
<bulmer> ToddEDM-> it looks like you're the one that got frustrated and not those leachers..hehehe
<ToddEDM> im not frustrated
<Cyberai> ToddEDM, first think you should do is scan him using NMAP -P0
<ToddEDM> what is nmap -po
<mus_dur> türkçe bilen varmı
<MolePrince> ToddEDM: Or just enable WEP/WPA :P  Or at least a MAC whitelist.
<ReK_> my gutsy refuses to boot now, it hangs after execing /etc/rc.local, yet the only thing in that file is the default 'exit 0'...
<Cyberai> ToddEDM, it will show you every open port on his PC, and with any luck what OS he is using
<ToddEDM> MolePrince:  i will later
 * flow only comes in here when RTFM hasn't helped in hours ... always get's ignored ... but it gives him new energy to RTFM
<flow> so long .. thanks for nothing (yet again)
<warlock_handler> ok guys i am out of here... will catch you guys later... peace
<ReK_> my gutsy refuses to boot now, it hangs after execing /etc/rc.local, yet the only thing in that file is the default 'exit 0'...
<bulmer> flow come again for more..hehe
<SmashCat> ReK_: Yes, so you said.
<ReK_> yes, yes i did
<ompaul> !tr | mus_dur
<ubotu> mus_dur: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jock2> Where do I click to add a new e-mail account in Evolution? I just can't find the button...
<campino_> how can i talk to my leds on my notebook
<GMWeezel> is there a program i can use to convert my *.sh scripts to HTML so i can post them online?
<bulmer> campino_-> leds? lite emitting diodes?
<ReK_> whats the path to xorg.conf?
<campino_> yes
<Linuxas> can anyone help me with installation of mppe_mppc on feisty?
<toresn> can anyone help me with mplayer... to make it run i have to do it with -vo x11 (but no fullscreen then).. i'm running an external monitor connected to my laptop whose monitor is disabled... the video card is a ati mobility radeon 9700
<bulmer> campino_-> any particular one?
<ReK_> campino_: it completely depends on the make of your laptop. if you have an acer, try acer_acpi. otherwise, google :)
<toresn> can anyone help me with mplayer... to make it run i have to do it with -vo x11 (but no fullscreen then).. i'm running an external monitor connected to my laptop whose monitor is disabled... the video card is a ati mobility radeon 9700
<toresn> here's my xorg.conf:
<toresn> http://pastebin.com/d1bd11593
<Linuxas> mppc_mppe please? there are .deb packages for edgy and dapper but not for feisty
<Linuxas> +
<bud_> hello, im having trouble starting vmware server on ubuntu gutsy, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, can anyone help?
<ReK_> my gutsy refuses to boot now, it hangs after execing /etc/rc.local, yet the only thing in that file is the default 'exit 0'...
<bud_>  when i start it i get these messages http://paste.lisp.org/display/51386, and nothing happens after that
<Ax-Ax> i want my TTYs back :(
<bud_> i have downloaded vmware server on offical webpage, and installed it in usual way, ./vmware-install.pl
<foug> how do i open samba
<bud_> during install everything went ok, without errors
<Linuxas> or is there any other possibility for installing VPN
<hangthedj> is there a way to turn of the password protection for when my computer comes back from suspend?
<foug> I try installing samba-common and it tells me I allready have it. How do I open it to set it up and configure it? I'm trying to put a hard drive on the network
<Drule> How do I add the local IP of my Ubuntu comp in Vista?
<bulmer> ReK_-> umm how do you know it has not moved to /etc/rc2.d/S* ?
<toresn> can anyone help me with mplayer... to make it run i have to do it with -vo x11 (but no fullscreen then).. i'm running an external monitor connected to my laptop whose monitor is disabled... the video card is a ati mobility radeon 9700
<toresn> here's my xorg.conf:
<Linuxas> PLEASE MPPE_MPPC does anyone know???
<toresn> http://pastebin.com/d1bd11593
<Ax-Ax> is there any fix for the blank TTYs yet?
<Ax-Ax> wastrel: Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows a black screen only, but commands work. But I can't read the output :(
<Ax-Ax> lol
<bulmer> Drule-> i assume vista has its own  equivalent to /etc/hosts file
<xzased> hiya all
<dfcarney> Drule: what do you mean?  you want your Ubuntu box to show up in VIsta's list of computers?
<xzased> I need some help capturing video in ubuntu
<dfcarney> Drule: you'll need to set up Samba
<ReK_> bulmer: i dont, but with all my laptops i had to get some acpi project working to change them
<Ax-Ax> Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows a black screen only, but commands work. But I can't read the output :(
<xzased> is there any hardware that works with linux?
<dfcarney> Drule: pretty straight forward, just make sure that the PCs are in the same workgroup
<ReK_> Can someone help me with my gutsy, it isnt booting anymore, it simply stops the boot process after running /etc/rc.local, yet all that file contains is the default 'exit 0'....
<xzased> I mean< video capture hardware
<bulmer> ReK_-> i dont follow you, is acpi one of the very first scripts run in the levels 2-5?
<foug> I try installing samba-common and it tells me I allready have it. How do I open it to set it up and configure it? I'm trying to put a hard drive on the network
<Drule> dfcarney
<Drule> and bulmer
<ymorin> ok, I found what erro$ means.. the user is incapable doing copy/paste....
<Drule> I pretty much want my Ubuntu comp to appear in the Vista network location list
<Keyseir> Is there an open source program that reads text / converts it to audio?
<Drule> I can't share this folder if I don't give it access first
<dfcarney> Drule: yeah, so Samba is the way to go.  i'm sure there are ubuntuforum pages about it
<Drule> Ubuntu can locate the windows comp thogh
<bud_> Keyseir: festival
<dfcarney> !samba | drule
<ubotu> drule: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ReK_> bulmer: i dont know, the acpi program just adds the laptop's features (LEDs, buttons, etc) to some interfaces it creates
<Drule> Do I have to use Samba?
<arash_> Hi, I would like yo be automatically logged in when i start my computer, is that possible with Ubuntu? I know I could with Kubuntu
<bulmer> Drule-> you have to have the ubuntu side running samba so it will appear in the windows side
<Drule> Well this is going to be tricky
<bulmer> ReK_-> is this a new install? has it run before?
<Drule> my Ubuntu comp doesn't have an internet connection anymore
<Drule> is samba the only way to go?
<Ax-Ax> Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows a black screen only, but commands work. But I can't read the output :(
<dfcarney> Drule: yup.
<bulmer> Drule-> why it lost the internet connectivity?
<dfcarney> Drule: at least, as far as I know.
<ubuntu> hi there
<Drule> I switched to mobile internet
<Drule> but it's not linux compatible
<ReK_> bulmer: yeah, just installed. ran once after taking out the livecd. i changed the settings to use my 2nd monitor and rebooted, then this happened
<Drule> Also alright.
<Drule> Thanks.
<DigitalNinja_> Drule: What kind of mobile internet?
<Drule> What kinds are there
<bulmer> ReK_-> i dont know what settings you changed, you may as well re-install to get a fresh start
<DigitalNinja_> Drule: I was thinking of the cell phone type
<ubuntu> I encounte problems by using grub with raid something but I do not succeed to find what ? any helps ?
<DigitalNinja_> Drule: EVDO
<Drule> It has a modem.
<bulmer> Drule there is the pay type and the once you leached for free..lol
<Drule> that accesses the 3G net
<ReK_> bulmer: whats the path to xorg.conf, i might be able to use vim to reset it to single monitor
<DigitalNinja_> Drule: I see.
<Noble> I'm trying to do a raid installation using the alternative cd, expert mode... it always fails on 'select and install' on a gstreamer package... says the hash is bad... other than reburning the cd, is there any way I can manually exclude that package or force it to download it during install?
<bulmer> ReK_-> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drule> Ya I have the free kind too bulmer ;-)
<DigitalNinja_> Drule: Do you have any info on the card
<ReK_> thanks
<jerbear> how do i set the windows key to be a key modifier?
<Drule> Well, it is possible to set up with Linux according to some pages I've read
<Drule> but apparently it's a huge hassle
<DigitalNinja_> Oh
<Drule> and I'll probably have to download stuff
<Drule> basically you have to install the usb device manually or something
<Drule> and recompile the kernel
<Drule> I don't know. I'm new to Linux, so I didn't understand all of it.
<neilmorrow> hi all
<dfcarney> Drule: for new drivers, recompiling the kernel is typical.  it's not that bad, once you get used to it.  best to have someone guide you through the steps however (first time i did it, about a decade ago, i totally screwed up my system)
<blubloblu> how do I get mediawiki to appear in /var/www?
<ubuntu> Setting up cups-pdf (2.4.6-3ubuntu10) ...
<ubuntu>  * Reloading Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                          [ OK ]
<ubuntu> Password for root on localhost?
<Drule> I see dfcarney
<ubuntu> what should I answer from livecd
<Drule> well
<ubuntu> thanx
<Drule> just installing a new kernel seems to have screwed up my system
<Drule> so
<Drule> I think I'll pass on that for now :-)
<dfcarney> Drule: you *may* be able to get away with just recompiling the driver, if the source files are available and properly referenced against the kernel headers
<Drule> idk that's probably overkill for me
<Drule> but good to know at least.
<foug> I try installing samba-common and it tells me I allready have it. How do I open it to set it up and configure it? I'm trying to put a hard drive on the network
<Ax-Ax> Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows a black screen only, but commands work. But I can't read the output. Any fix?
<dfcarney> Drule: well, good luck :)
<arash_> Hi, I would like yo be automatically logged in when i start my computer, is that possible with Ubuntu? I know I could with Kubuntu
<Drule> Thanks bud.
<dfcarney> !samba | foug
<ubotu> foug: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<blubloblu> anyone here know anything about installing mediawiki or other server stuff?
<wimdows> hi - I got a SATA main drive, using AHCI, and now added a 2nd drive, PATA - which gets recognised by the AHCI program, yet I can't see any sign of it under Ubuntu (and gparted just hangs)
<dfcarney> blubloblu: i haven't installed mediawiki, but isn't it just a collection of PHP scripts running on an Apache server?
<Noble> hey, what happened to that media distribution of ubuntu? the one for musicians and had a realtime kernel?
<Noble> was that not official?
<munk_> whenever i try to boot and it gets at the disk check i get [ #####] Buffer I/O error on device hda3 logical block ### can someone please help me?
<eth01> ubuntu-studio?
<Noble> yeeah
<foug> dfcarney: pretty simple looking guide, and this will allow me to share a hard drive over the network? From a linux comp to a windows comp, will it work wirelessly? My windows desktop connects to my network through wi-fi
<eth01> #ubuntu-studio
<blubloblu> df: well, my problem is that i've installed media wiki via apt-get but it's not in my /var/www
<flow> FYI: my sound issue was solved when I found a backup of my ~/.asoundrc I'd missed before
<dfcarney> foug: do you want to mount a windows disk in Ubuntu, or the other way around?
<wimdows> can I simply use IDE and SATA mixed?
<stedy>  hello.. is there a way to compile only one kernel module as ati_remote.ko and just update this one.  culd i use make module or somthing for this?
<foug> dfcarney: it's just an external hard drive
<haffouff> hello all
<eth01> wimdows: ya
<dfcarney> foug: but where is it attached? to your windows PC or your Ubuntu PC?
<foug> dfcarney: it will be hooked up to my ubuntu pc
<haffouff> my load_cycle_count is at 148372
<haffouff> and it's not stopping growing :(
<boulba> how to set a wallpaper with fluxbox ?
<dfcarney> foug: you'll need to install a samba server and configure a share that points to the disk's mount-point
<eth01> when you do apt-get install mediawiki (or whatever it is) it doesn't go directly into /var/www .. i think its in /etc/ or usr/share
<dfcarney> foug: basically, you'll need to do a bit of reading on samba :)
<dfcarney> foug: it's not tricky
<Ax-Ax> Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows a black screen only, but commands work. But I can't read the output. Any fix?
<flow> to be explicit: I /think/ it's the uncommented "capture.pcm: dsnoop" line inside the pcm.duplex settings
<foug> dfcarney: reading isn't too hard, getting use to it i suppose
<newguys2> hi, if anybody used tilechache before, what is this error? #!/usr/bin/env python  from TileCache import Service, cgiHandler, cfgfiles  if __name__ == '__main__':     svc = Service.load(*cfgfiles)     cgiHandler(svc)
<boulba> how to set a wallpaper with fluxbox ?
<dfcarney> foug: haha.  welcome to linux.
<foug> dfcarney: ya it shouldn't be too hard, will it be able to connect through wi-fi?
<haffouff> need help please
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> Where do you download ubuntu live?
<foug> dfcarney: ha ya right on, been using ubuntu since 7.04 came out, not too long but i'm still a noob i'd say
<dfcarney> foug: if both computers are on the same network, then sure.
<flow> so, enjoy your ubuntu everyone ... damn, I REALLY need to fall back to a GOOD distro, like pure debian, much nicer community!
<foug> dfcarney: they will be, awesome
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: www.ubuntu.com
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> Theres different download links
<dfcarney> foug: it's just information.  the fact that you're using wired connections or wireless connections doesn't matter from samba's point of view -- all it knows is that there's a network
<AngelsOfDestiny> Has anyone used Moto4lin before?
<foug> dfcarney: awesome, i like that
<foug> dfcarney: does NFS work the same way?
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: the downloads are the live cd
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: and the installation disk
<Ax-Ax> Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows a black screen only, but commands work. But I can't read the output. Any fix?
<dfcarney> foug: it had better :)
<infinitycircuit> Ax-Ax, if commands work what if you type reset
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> robdiq: When I downloaded the .iso it wouldnt boot and I didnt see any files  Icould load
<foug> dfcarney: well i know it doesn't connect to windows pc, that's why i'm having to use Samba
<jacob> who in here has bmp?
<Ax-Ax> infinitycircuit, nothing
<dfcarney> foug: oh, i see what you're saying.  not sure about NFS, having made only light use of it.  i think that you need to flip a switch in windows to enable an NFS server or something
<dfcarney> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: did you burn it as an iso file? You need an add on to windows to do that...give me a few and i'll let you know what i used
<jacob> i'm having difficulties making some mp3 visible in the program from a folder
<infinitycircuit> Ax-Ax, when you boot, do you see the framebuffer splash screen, or do you get a blank screen then as well?
<jacob> it only imported 2 songs
<haffouff> my load_cycle_count is at 148372
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> robdiq: no I my cd burner like extracts it for me
<haffouff> and it's not stopping growing :(
<haffouff> need help please
<foug> dfcarney: i see, thanks for the help
<slavik> any idea why a user would not be allowed to create a session?
<Ax-Ax> infinitycircuit, usplash works
<dfcarney> foug: no problem...and good luck.
<bulmer> slavik is it a valid user? has correct permissions?
<Noble> I'm trying to do a raid installation using the alternative cd, expert mode... it always fails on 'select and install' on a gstreamer package... says the hash is bad... other than reburning the cd, is there any way I can manually exclude that package or force it to download it during install?
<blubloblu> dfcarney: do you know how to get mediawiki to appear in /var/www?
<arash_> Hi, I would like yo be automatically logged in when i start my computer, is that possible with Ubuntu? I know I could with Kubuntu
<dfcarney> blubloblu: nope :)  like i said, i've never set it up myself
<kakoonia> ive got a canon PIXMA MP170 (printer+scanner) how do i configure/install the scanner ?
<slavik> bulmer: it is me (I want to open a second xsession) and what permissions should there be?
<Noble> arash_: yes, its possible
<blubloblu> :( anyone?
<arash_> Noble: how ?
<Noble> arash_: can't remember how, i'm at work at the moment
<arash_> Noble: ok thanks, but its possible from the GUI right?
<Noble> arash_: but its an option under administration somewhere
<dfcarney> blubloblu: have you seen this? http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu_GNU/Linux
<Noble> arash_: yep, you can do it with a few clicks from the gui
<kakoonia> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin:  i used iso recorder from isorecorder.alexfeinman.com. when you boot, you may need to tell your bios to boot from the cd-rom
<slavik> bulmer: I've been trying to figure out how to launch an xsession for just one app (a game)
<trekkme>  hi i got a ubuntu 7.10 as host and a winxpprof as guest, installed vmwaretools and spezified and activated a shared folder in host system, but cannot connect to the shared folder via guest, guest and host are pingable from both sides...
<eth01> !bitlbee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitlbee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> slavik-> right now are you using like gnome or kde?
<slavik> gnome, of course :P
<slavik> bulmer: just tell me where to go :)
<slavik> hmm, that came out wrong ...
<dfcarney> Has anyone noticed a considerable performance hit after upgrading to Gusty?  In particular, Firefox now runs about 10x slower for me...  Any ideas?
<slavik> dfcarney: how is firefox slower?
<bulmer> slavik, i cant i dont have my Xwindows notes here with me to reference..sorry
<bulmer> i have to google
<dfcarney> slavik: lag and response time.  in particular, pages heavy on javascript take *forever* to respond
<kitche> dfcarney: probably due to that it's using gcj instead of java
<infinitycircuit> dfcarney, try turning off ipv6 and use noscript to selectively stop javacript
<slavik> bulmer: damn it :( ... I remember someone had code somewhere where it would start a session with just wine running WoW ... that is essentially what I want to do ...
<gerg> hi all
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> robdiq: so I go into my bios and tell it too boot from cd?
<toresn> can anyone help me with mplayer... to make it run i have to do it with -vo x11 (but no fullscreen then).. i'm running an external monitor connected to my laptop whose monitor is disabled... the video card is a ati mobility radeon 9700
<toresn> here's my xorg.conf:
<dfcarney> infinitycircuit: how do i disable ipv6?
<toresn> http://pastebin.com/d1bd11593
<juano__> dfcarney: ipv6 probably
<gerg> how do I troubleshoot a wireless connection that was setup improperly?
<dfcarney> !ipv6 | dfcarney
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: yup
<kitche> slavik: umm that's not hard let me write the code right out for you
<juano__> dfcarney: a fast solution only for firefox is to type in url about:config , search for ipv6 and turn the variable to false
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> robdig: if that doesnt work could you think of anything else that could be the problem?
<Noble> what "more options" can i pass during install?
<juano__> dfcarney: but if you never use ipv6 for nothing, just turn it off globally
<slavik> I've went through google and forums and couldn't find it (even though it is simple)
<dfcarney> juano__: hehe -- i just did.  need to restart, apparently
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: did you check the md5 checksum of the downloaded file to what is on the website? if the download got messed up, you may encounter other problems
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> md5 checksum?
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> I feel stupid now
<kitche> slavik: http://pastebin.ca/797060 is one way to do it or you could make a file so you can login though gdm each time
<MasterShrek> slavik, use a minimal window manager like fluxbox or blackbox and have the window manager run a startup script that will start wow, then when u login from gdm pick that window manager
<juano__> dfcarney: yep, if it doesnt work probably you need to run gksudo firefox, (set the variable to false with sudo permissions) close it, and then continue using it normally
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: aw, don't do that, its just an opportunity to learn, we all have to do that every day. keep going, and if you have other questions, just ask
<Guest16155> hello, i got today new computer and i want to clone my ubuntu from the old computer to the new, what is the best way to clone hdd on ubuntu system ?
<slavik> here's another thing, I don't want to login from gdm
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, dd
<Juan> how can i watch asx video streams?
<MasterShrek> dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1  (for example hard drive device names)
<slavik> I am already logged in through gdm to my regular environment, and I just want to have a script that starts an xsession with wine/doom3/ut2k4/ut3 in it and such
<levander> Juan: http://pastebin.com/m5c185e70
<juano__> Juan: installed ubuntu-restricted-formats ?
<Juan> yeah, i have everything
<levander> juano__: wrong place, hold on
<MasterShrek> Juan, medibuntu too?
<Juan> everything
<Juan> w32 and stuff
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> robdig: ok first what is md5checksum
<Guest16155> MasterShrek: can i make this command from the ubuntu ? or i must use an LIVE CD ?
<slavik> that or I would like to find out how to get compiz to place windows over the panels (stuff that is supposed to be fullscreen)
<MasterShrek> gstreamer bad and ugly?
<levander> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread?t=413624
<PO> Hi all ubuntu users!
<Juan> its all in
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, either way
<levander> Juan: follow that link
<Juan> will do
<slavik> or have different panel configuration depending on the desktop within compiz
<juano__> Juan uruguayo ?
<Juan> indeed
<juano__> hehehehe
<juano__> arriba
<Juan> bueno
<Juan> como va
<Juan> acá en inglés che
<juano__> yep
<kitche> umm just put what you want in a .xinitrc then then do startx
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: it computes a checksum of the file so that you can verify its integrity. most unix and linux systems come with it, with windows you have to download it.
<abbe> hi channel
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> robdig: kk
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> thx
<Guest16155> MasterShrek: sorry about all the questions ... how i can see my primary drive name ? (so i will not make mistake and erase my system) ?
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: no problem, hope it goes well
<gerg> how can you reset/remove any wireless network connections you've created?
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> robdig: I installed it I see this compare thing what do I do here?
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, are you logged into your ubuntu system right now or using a livecd?
<abbe> does 'virtualbox-ose' package (gutsy/amd64) contains i386 version of VirtualBox, hmm... ? I'm thinking to install that.
<ibanez> i can't seem to get my wireless on the net using ubuntu feisty, how can i scan for networks ?
<Guest16155> MasterShrek: i am now logged into my ubuntu ..
<kitche> abbe: yes ose just means open source edition
<MolePrince> ibanez: iwlist scanning
<abbe> kitche: so thats 32bit or 64bit ?
<ibanez> eth1 says no scan results
<kitche> abbe: both
<ibanez> but im like 2 feet away from the router
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, type mount in a terminal and it will show you what is mounted where, whatever is mounted at / is your root partition (put this device at if=/dev/xxxx)
<MolePrince> ibanez: check iwconfig eth1 and see if it reports it as having wireless extensions.
<abbe> kitche: you mean if I install openbox-ose on my amd64 installation, I'll get both virtualbox executables (one for 32-bit and one for 64-bit), hmm... ?
<juano__> ibanez: in the gnome desktop you have the network nm-applet , if your wireless is in roaming mode it should scan all available networks there
<ibanez> well it has IEEE 802.11b/g
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: don't know which program you're using, but it either wants the checksum from the download website for ubuntu so it can do the comparison for you or it is wanting the path to a file with that info
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<theravingsociety> ibanez: eth1 is not likely the device name of your wireless card. should be atho, wlan0 or something like that
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> robdig: that one
<pudland> need help patching kernel for bluetooth headset
<ibanez> hrm
<abbe> kitche: I'm currently running Gobuntu (amd64/7.10)
<slavik> theravingsociety: eth is possible though
<ibanez> bcm43xx
<immolo_> heya, I have an nvidia 8500 GT and I'm trying to get tvout working with svideo but ubuntu isn't seeing it
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: give me just a moment
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> sure
<juano__> ibanez: System ---> Admin ---> network, check if eth1 is in roaming mode
<ibanez> it is
<ibanez> i just checked for that
<Guest16155> MasterShrek: so in this command  dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1 - my source drive is "if=/dev/hda1" .. and the target drive is "of=dev..etc." ?
<slavik> I've been told that bcm43xx works with WEP (the one in gutsy)
<kitche> abbe: no you will get whatever arch you use
<juano__> ibanez: clicked nm-applet on desktop ?
<abbe> kitche: okay, thank you very much
<slavik> Guest16155: if = input file, of = output file :)
<ibanez> correct Juan
<ibanez> juano__*
<Juan> juan needs help too
<ibanez> beside wireless connection, instead of having a check mark, i have a -
<slavik> Guest16155: you might also want to add bs=8MB (bs = buffer size)
<Juan> with asx video streams
<juano__> ibanez: does it see the available networks ?
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, yep, make sure the partition scheme is right on your destination drive, including a swap partition
<ibanez> it doesn't see any juano__
<ibanez> it is a bcm43xx
<Juan> how can i watch asx video streams?
<ibanez> i knwo there has been problems with restricted drivers in gutsy
<juano__> ibanez: in terminal sudo iwlist scan what does that output ?
<ibanez> now it says it dosn't support scanning
<ibanez> No Such Device
<MasterShrek> ibanez, do you have the firmware for it?
<ibanez> no
<ibanez> i do not
<MasterShrek> you need firmware for bcm43xx cards
<Guest16155> MasterShrek: how can i check if my partition scheme is right on my destination drive, including a swap partition?
<ibanez> k
<ibanez> ill google for it
<Noble> can anyone help me setup a new raid1 installation? It seems to refuse to let me partition my new md0 device with BOTH an ext3 partition AND a swap partition
<MasterShrek> ibanez, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv
<MasterShrek> ibanez, extract that file to /lib/firmware
<ibanez> thanks MasterShrek
<pudland> help with kernel pls.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45811/
<Juan> how can i watch asx video streams? (i have all of the codecs)
<rsk> Juan: mplayerplug-in
<juano__> ibanez: ahh no installed driver
<Juan> yeah
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, sudo fdisk -l  (pastebin the output if you want me to have a look at it)
<buzztu> in order to connect to my wifi network with wpa i need to restart my router
<tovella> Noble: why not put your swap partion somewhere other than md0?
<Noble> i can do that, but i read that if the drive with the swap partition fails, the system will crash
<ibanez> thank god for flash drives ;p
<popern> Is it possible to upgrade to Ubuntu from Debian?
<slavik> popern: you can't really upgrade between distributions
<ibanez> juano__ may i ask a slighter dumb question ?
<juano__> ibanez: sure
<ibanez> how do i extract it to /lib/firmware ?
<slavik> popern: it would better be to reinstall from scratch ... which is easy if you separated your root and home partitions :)
<popern> slavik: I know, but ubuntu is based on debian right? ^^
<juano__> ibanez: tar.gz ?
<ibanez> tar.bz2
<slavik> popern: yes
<infinitycircuit> popern, the repositories are too different to allow an "upgrade" really
<pudland> help with kernel patch pls.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45811/
<Guest16155> MasterShrek: what should i look for in the output ? (sorry i cant past the output becouse i am not surfing from the same computer)
<juano__> ibanez: sudo tar -xvzf yourtarfile.tar.bz2 /lib/firmware
<popern> ~okey
<infinitycircuit> popern, i do know someone who took damn small linux -> knoppix -> breezy badger -> etch
<infinitycircuit> popern, but that is very unlikely
<RebelX> ubuntu 7.10 only has 2 workspaces how do i add more?
<tovella> Noble: if that happens, replace the failed drive and reboot.  i have never put a swap partition raid, and my main server has been running for about 3 years.
<krim> RebelX: Right click on them and choose preferences
<mrmonday> how can I make ubuntu automatically mount the swap partition when it starts? It doesdn't seem to do it any more
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, well, just that your hdb looks similar to your hda, the desitination partion on hdb should be at least as big as the source on hda, and you should have a swap partition on hdb
<theravingsociety> RebelX: krim was faster ;-)
<ibanez> says gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<popern> Its just that the Ubuntu install CD won't work on my computer, but the Debian CD works ;o
<Puaff> please, does anyone know when will wmware-player be available in 7.10?
<ibanez> tar: /lib/firmware not found in archive
<Jooles> hi all. Anyone know how long it'll be until Xorg 7.3 is gonna be in the ubuntu packages?
<Noble> popern: have you tried the alternative cd?
<RebelX> Thx krim apparently im a real newb
<popern> Noble: yes
<juano__> ibanez: go to /lib/firmware first
<MasterShrek> ibanez, its a bzip2 file isnt it?
<slavik> MasterShrek: any idea if there is a filesystem aware dd?
<astevens> mrmonday, make sure its set in your fstab
<theravingsociety> Puaff: why don't you use virtualbox?
<Noble> popern: how does it not work?
<MasterShrek> slavik, im not sure, i guess thats probably something to look at too
<Puaff> theravingsociety, please, what's that?
<Guest16155> MasterShrek: does there is other simple way to clone ubuntu ? (i mean like on graphic mode ? like norton ghost on windows systems) ?
<krim> RebelX: It's all so obvious once you know it :)
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, also make sure your filesystems are the ame, i dont know if its totally nesicarry but its soemthing i would make sure of
<slavik> Guest16155: there is a linux distribution made for that
<MasterShrek> Guest16155, probably, but this is easy to do, if you know what you are doing
<mrmonday> astevens, what do I need to add to make it auto mount it?
<juano__> ibanez: sudo tar -xvf <routetoyourtarfile> , do that inside /lib/firmware
<theravingsociety> Puaff: pretty much the same, but open source software
<Zaqio> Hey, anyone know how to run WOW on linux?
<ibanez> k
<Puaff> theravingsociety, could I use my vmware machines in virtualbox?
<astevens> mrmonday, you need to have it set in your fstab. you can find examples on google for enabling swap
<ibanez> odd
<slavik> Guest16155: the destination drive, do you want to keep any information it has or do you want it to be the exact copy of the source drive?
<theravingsociety> Puaff: afaik no
<ibanez> tar: /lib/firmware: Not found in archive
<krim> Zaqio: I've seen some guides, try and search the Ubuntu forums or maybe the official WoW forums. Anyway, shouldn't be too hard to find.
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: copy the md5checksum for the file you downloaded from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes and paste it into the box in your md5checksum tool. That's a nice one, btw...
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest16155: are the partitions on the destination the same?
<Scunizi> Does anyone have a functional IMAP access to their Gmail account? I've got POP working but can't get IMAP.
<Puaff> theravingsociety, I will have a look at it, thx a lot
<MasterShrek> ibanez, tar -xf bcm4311_firmware.tar
<theravingsociety> no problem
<Guest16155> slavik: in my old computer i have hdd of 500gb , and in the new one i also have 500gb hdd , (just 1 partition)
<MasterShrek> ibanez, then: sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<slavik> Guest16155: and you want both to be identical?
<astevens> mrmonday, sent you an example, change to reflect where your swap is
<Guest16155> slavik: yes
<ibanez> ok
<ibanez> that worked MasterShrek
<Jack_Sparrow> slavik: what about dd copy
<ibanez> now it should read my card ?
<slavik> Guest16155: you can do ghost's version of "disk to disk" by doing 'dd if=/dev/firsthd of=/dev/secondhd bs=4MB'
<Hilikus> hey guys, i have a smb share that i mount on windows and it works fine, i mount it persistently so next time i reboot windows the drive still shows up there, but it says "network drive disconnected" even though the smb computer is fully functional, so the drive does show there but if i try to run something from it (like mp3s) it wont work, i have to go to windows explorer and double click on the drive and then i gets "mounted". cou
<MasterShrek> ibanez, yes, try: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<slavik> Jack_Sparrow: ddcopy?
<ibanez> ok
<lucio123> Ciao to all of you
<Jack_Sparrow> see what he said
<Hilikus> has anyone experienced this?
<Scunizi> Ciao lucio123
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, ive noticed the same issues, never really foudn a fix for it...jsut scrap windows would prolly work best :P
<juano__> MasterShrek: ibanez there is also the possibility your card is listed in restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> slavik: I did not want to talk over his help to you
<ibanez> MasterShrek juano__, i am very greatful
<ibanez> well it sees my card now !
<juano__> ibanez: good
<Hilikus> MasterShrek hehe, im glad im not the only one
<ibanez> it saw a cell 01 in iwlist scan
<Jack_Sparrow> slavik: the other way around actually
<slavik> Jack_Sparrow: feel free to PM me then?
<kitche> Hilikus: yes that's how it's suppose to work, you have to make windows connect to the drive at boot
<spaz> hey there :)
<astevens> Hilikus, you want a persistent mount. windows can set a permanent mount, otherwise you need to add it everytime you boot
<juano__> ibanez: now from nm-applet you should see your router
<Jack_Sparrow> slavik: I'm fine.. thanks, mostly lurking while watching football
<slavik> :(
<popern> Noble: says hdd not available or something. It won't go into the live cd et.. I have tried 4 different cd's, amd64 and alterate, i368 and alternate
<AlanBShepard70> Every few boots of my computer my login screen freezes and forces me to reboot. When the login screen doesn't freeze sometimes after I login while the computer is loading my user settings the monitor flicks off and I have to reboot. This happens on and off. Any ideas on how to remedy this? My hardware is in good order. Everything works flawlessly with windows and with the previous ubuntu release 7.04
<slavik> football has too many stopages but that's for ot
<lucio123> scunizi ciao, I have a little problem when I install the emulator ZSNES
<Scunizi> lucio123, sorry, I don't know anything about it.
<Hilikus> astevens just like i said, i made it persistent already, the drive shows up in my drives under my computer, so it IS persistent, but its not automatically connected
<ibanez> juano__ yes it does, i am connected
<Hilikus> kitche how do i do that
<popern> Noble: or HDx. as X in some letter or number, don't realy remember
<lucio123> if somebody can give me a little help???
<ibanez> ty juano__ and MasterShrek you guys rock
<MasterShrek> lucio123, whats the problem? also there is another snes emulator in the repos if i remember correctly
<juano__> ibanez: MasterShrek rocks
<popern> Noble: hda maby
<ibanez> lol
<ibanez> finally
<juano__> ibanez: hehehe
<popdog123> hello! i have a problem: i cannot see the titlebar of any window. I tried changing the appearance but it didn't work. I don't see the edges of any windows either so i can't resize nor move them. (i have ubuntu 7.10)
<ibanez> a distro that works
<astevens> AlanBShepard70, do you see any issues in dmesg?
<mrmonday> astevens, is /dev/sda5  	swap  	swap  	pri=42  	0 0 right, where /dev/sda5 is my swap file?
<Jack_Sparrow> lucio123: This isnt really the place for snes help
<ibanez> i know it's that ubuntu sticker on my monitor !
<ibanez> ;p
<kitche> Hilikus: remap the drive and check connect at boot or whatever it states
<lucio123> this is the error that I get "Error: "/tmp/ksocket-root" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0."
<Scunizi> popdog123, sounds like you turned on "effects" right?
<popdog123> yeah
<MasterShrek> ibanez, thats not a distro-specific thing, the bcm43xx driver in the actual linux kernel is much better supported these days
<juano__> ibanez: im wondering that it should of prompted you on boot time for a driver for your broadcom
<Hilikus> kitche i did that already
<lucio123> but I don't understand
<AlanBShepard70> astevens: not that I know of. Where can I check?
<Jack_Sparrow> lucio123: You running Kubuntu?
<ibanez> i never got a prompt juano__
<astevens> mrmonday, i believe that looks good to me.
<ibanez> however on
<kitche> Hilikus: no you made it persistent which is different
<popdog123> should i turn them off?
<MasterShrek> juano__, is the not the driver, its the firmware, iirc some intel chips require the same sort of process
<ibanez> gutsy gibbon
<ibanez> it was under restricted drivers
<lucio123> no, I run Ubuntu 7.10
<astevens> AlanBShepard70, type    dmesg  and then enter
<ibanez> never could get it working
<ibanez> so i installed slack 12
<ibanez> zenwalk
<ibanez> backtrack2
<ibanez> lol
<ibanez> quite a few others
<Hilikus> kitche i checked that chekbox in the frontend to mount it, thats the only setting there is
<ibanez> then i was like, ill try feisty
<MasterShrek> ibanez, slackware ftw!
<Scunizi> popdog123, you need to download and install the config prog for compiz.  You'll find it in synaptic. Search for Compiz and you'll recognize the name. It's long. Once loaded put a check mark next to 'decorations'
<Jack_Sparrow> lucio123: Is that from Ubuntu repos or some other site
<ibanez> i like slack MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> ibanez, its even better supported in gutsy
<ibanez> had great success with slack 11.o
<Hilikus> kitche i also tried from the command shell using /persistent:yes
<slavik> Guest16155: you can read more about dd by ussuing 'man dd' command
<juano__> MasterShrek: ahh i see, cause a friend has a dell inspiron with broadcom and it prompted for the driver, after that he specified the driver and it just worked
<MasterShrek> ibanez, im running slamd64 12.0
<AlanBShepard70> astevens: I'm checking now.
<ibanez> mine is an inspiron
<ibanez> 600m
<kitche> Hilikus: as I states persistent != connect
<lucio123> I get it from the site Zsnes
<ibanez> nice MasterShrek you like ?
<MasterShrek> juano__, yea i think there are some broadcom firmwares in the repos, but they dont always work afaik
<Scunizi> Anyone using IMAP with gmail?
<MasterShrek> ibanez, i love =D
<juano__> MasterShrek: i see
<popdog123> "compizconfig-settings-manager"?
<ibanez> awesome man
<ibanez> ooo i like compiz
<Hilikus> kitche ok, i understand that, but what im saying is, where's that option. i havent seen it in the frontend nor in the command shell
<astevens> Hilikus, create the mapped share from the windows tools menu
<juano__> compiz rules
<mrmonday> astevens, i'll try that now, thanks
<Scunizi> popdog123, that's it.. if you don't use my nick you're messages will get lost in the noise.
<lucio123> but I have the same error if I install it from Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> lucio123: Then that is the place to get help
<astevens> mrmonday, np :)
<popern> When I instert the Ubuntu Install CD and choose "Install ubuntu" the loading screen comes, and after a while it says: "hda?? is not availible" ?? = some number.
<TheJedi2> When I select "start or install" ubuntu from cd the screen gets and nothing more happens
<popern> whats wrong?
<juano__> even better now that beryl joined compiz
<kitche> Hilikus: on the frontend fi you don't see it then you must be blind or something I don't have a windows machine infront of me to see but it's in advance I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> TheJedi2: does it do the self test?
<ibanez> now i just gotta set up the package manager woo
<TheJedi2> I see some message about "kernel is alive"
<theravingsociety> popern: ubuntu cannot recognize your harddisk
<Guest16155> how can i view my ports on ubuntu ? and open new port ?
<slavik> Guest16155: I do suggest using the buffersize as big or bigger as the size of cache on the hard drives for faster transfers ... or even more if you have plenty of RAM :) (DMA is awesome)
<lucio123> What means for you: "/tmp/ksocket-root" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<MasterShrek> !firewall | Guest16155
<astevens> Hilikus, go to a windows channel. they will walk you through it. or hit google and it will have screenshots. cant remember exactly what/wher eto click, but its easy.
<Jack_Sparrow> !permissions
<ubotu> Guest16155: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Parsi> how can i install a .deb package?
<Hilikus> astevens wheres the windows tools menu
<MasterShrek> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Scunizi> Parsi, double click it.
<juano__> Parsi: double click it
<popdog123> Scunizi, well, it's checked but i see no difference
<slavik> or by using debi ... (double click)
<Parsi> ok
<PeterPan_> 10
<Parsi> another one
<popdog123> Scunizi, do i have to restart or something?
<Scunizi> popdog123, you might have to restart gdm.. ctrl+alt+backspace
<astevens> Hilikus, up on the top menu, with file, etc. you really need to dig around or google it.
<Parsi> i look for codecs to play mp3 and divx
<popdog123> ok
<Parsi> for my friend
<PeterPan_> can any one recomend an antivirus and firewall that is goog but most low on system resources ?
<Hilikus> astevens cool, ill try that, thanks a loh
<Arabi> how do i install Dependencies !!
<Parsi> he has not access to the internet
<TheJedi2> When I select "start or install" ubuntu from cd the screen gets and nothing more happens. I see a progress bar briefly and some message about "kernel is alive" but then nothing more
<MasterShrek> !codecs | Parsi
<ubotu> Parsi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterPan_: not needed.
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<lucio123> thank you for your help.... Ciao again to all of you
<MasterShrek> !virus | PeterPan_
<ubotu> PeterPan_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Scunizi> PeterPan_, routers have firewall built in.. antivirus is unneccessary unless you're just being nice to your windows friends.
<juano__> Parsi: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Arabi> i want to install skype on ubontu , any idiea !!
<Parsi> from dvd?
<Scunizi> Arabi, getdeb.net
<Jack_Sparrow> Arabi: synaptic
<popdog123> Scunizi, nothing....
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | Arabi
<ubotu> Arabi: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lucio123> I have skype in ubuntu
<juano__> Parsi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Parsi> his pc has not dvd rom
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<MasterShrek> nvm, i thought skype was in medibuntu
<Parsi>  juano__
<ferronica> On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.. but it's still unchecked whenever I look at it
<juano__> Parsi: or from synaptic package manager
<MasterShrek> must be googleearth im thiking of
<TheJedi2> When I select "start or install" ubuntu from cd the screen gets blank and nothing more happens. I see a progress bar briefly and some message about "kernel is alive" but then nothing more
<Scunizi> popdog123, try #ubuntu-effects, they will have more specific info.. Are you running Ati or Nvidia and are you using the propriatory driver?
<theravingsociety> bye folks
<popdog123> Scunizi, i'm running nvidia and i have the driver
<popern> theravingsociety: And what can I do about that?
<Scunizi> popdog123, ok.. try /join #ubuntu-effects
<Parsi> hm...there is a problem, he has only live cd and no internet connection!
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> robdig: I could not find a setting in my bios allowing my computer to boot the cd drive on start up
<neilmorrow> anyone have blackbox running
<PeterPan_> Scunizi:  MasterShrek    ok. but i have wine installed. if i get a windows virus and clicked it. wine will run it and it can cause damage
<slavik> not really
<Jack_Sparrow> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: some machines want you to hit F10  like my toshiba laptop to select boot order
<slavik> the only thing it can really break is the wine install
<xzased>  I need help capturing video on ubuntu
<ferronica> On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.. but it's still unchecked whenever I look at it
<MasterShrek> PeterPan_, possibly but very doubtful
<Scunizi> PeterPan_, only within the wine prog. most will just spinn uselessly and do nothing to the system.
<ibanez> package manager cannot even find xchat
<pudland> help with kernel patch pls.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45811/
<slavik> because wined apps don't have admin access to system stuff
<robdig> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: hmm, normally you just have to hit a function key to get into that menu at boot time, on mine it is f12...while the bios info screen is up it should tell you what to press
<zazeem> Can someone please help me, i just installed ubuntu and before i enabled the nvidia restricted drivers my screen was crystal clear (crt monitor) and after i restarted with nvidia restricted driver its fuzzy kinda like a layer of some sort is in front of my screen its killing my eyes how do i get rid of this?
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterPan_: Only within the wine folder
<Scunizi> PeterPan_, what are you using in wine that has internet access?
<MrPink_> Hey can someone help me "install" my Card Reader under Ubuntu (Gutsy) I plug it in and then I get the Icon under Computer for the Cardreader, but when I try to open it it says "Unable to Mount"   any ideas?
<juano__> Parsi: ahh.. try downloading the deb file from there and take it in a pendrive to your friends comp
<Scunizi> MrPink_, did you plug a memory card into it?
<Guest16155> how can i see list of all the proccess with the ports on my ubuntu system ?
<juano__> Parsi: if he is nearby, that is
<MrPink_> Scunizi: lol yes I did :)
<TheJedi2> When I select "start or install ubuntu" from cd the screen gets blank and nothing more happens. I see a progress bar briefly and some message about "kernel is alive" but then nothing more. Ideas anyone?
<Scunizi> MrPink_, :)  had to ask
<Parsi> but there is no deb file for gstream or Mplay...
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<juano__> Parsi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<bruenig> !alternate | TheJedi2
<ubotu> TheJedi2: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<MrPink_> Scunizi: I guess so :-P
<zazeem> anyone :(
<Scunizi> Parsi, get both of those directly from synaptic
<pfak> I'm building a kernel using the Ubuntu debian/rules script, is there an easy way to change the kernel version override?
<Andre_Gondim> TheJedi2, if you had a ATI, there´s a bug, put in safe mode
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: did you setup your monitor type as well as JUST the video drivers
<PeterPan_> MasterShrek:  Scunizi Jack_Sparrow some windows apps.           but if i have write rights to a partition and wine runs a virus. cant it delete all in that partition?
<void^> Guest16155: netstat --ip -alnp
<Parsi> Scunizi http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/m/mplayer/mplayer-doc_1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13+medibuntu2_all.deb is this right file?
<TheJedi2> I have nVidia
<mandrill> is there a script to install Apache, Mysql ad PHP on Gutsy yet?
<slavik> also, how can I fix the meta stuff so that .exe stuff launches with wine?
<PeterPan_> Scunizi:  some apps i like in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterPan_: It does not have a REAL partition...
<mandrill> all in a oner
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, no i did not set the monitor type
<MrPink_> Any other ideas ?
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, in nvidia settings it has my monitor though
<PeterPan_> Jack_Sparrow:  but it has rights to folders say.
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: Most people forget they need to setup both for the best results
<slavik> without giving me the stupid error that it is a DOS/Windows executable and poses a security risk?
<shiaukai> 有沒有看的到中文的阿
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, how do i set up my monitor?
<w__> hey-hey-hey! Got a problem: my 'one touch mini' is now vfat vs ntfs like it was before b/c of the f... Windows. Hate Windows. Hate it... AAAHHH. Ok. Now the UUID changed on the mini. I go ahead and put this UUID into the Fstab thinking that it'll work out. I've put this: UUID=4749-C774 /mnt/mini. I didn't specify any options [-o umask=000 or anything like it]. Now, however, when it tries to auto mount it, it gives out that "You are not privileged to mount this vo
<w__> lume." What's wrong?
<Scunizi> Parsi, why are you downloading from there.. do you have medibuntu loaded?  Otherwise "System/Administration/Synaptic"
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterPan_: this is not the place for discussions, but it does not have access outside the wine environ
<Scunizi> PeterPan_, like what?  Me too... just curious.
<ibanez> hey juano__ , under package manager, how come it never finds xchat or beryl ?
<pussfeller> i ws upgrading to gutsy and i ran out of space and the upgrade stopped in the middle, what do i do know to make it restart andfinish
<TheJedi2> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: you will need your monitor refresh and add it to the xorg
<pussfeller> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TheJedi2> !Alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<slavik> w__, sudo mount -a
<slavik> :)
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, how do i do find it?
<juano__> ibanez: beryl no longer exists, search for compiz, now beryl and compiz are 1
<ibanez> ohh
<ibanez> i can't get xchat either
<ibanez> lol
<Andre_Gondim> mandrill, http://andregondim.eti.br/?p=47 it's in portugues, but do just the steps
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: you also need to know sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you get stuck at a black screen
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, how do i find my monitors refresh rate?
<juano__> ibanez: enable repos
<Scunizi> zazeem, you might have to referance it on the Mfg. site.
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: you can make any changes in there, then try to   startx   and if it dosent work try another config   if all else fails.  set it to vesa for basic gui access
<w__> slavik: mount: unknown filesystem type ''
<juano__> ibanez: settings ---> repositories, check all the boxes in the first window and leave source code to a "-"
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: google you monitor info..
<zazeem> ok
<ibanez> thanks mate
<zazeem> thanks :)
<ComPro> i was having problems with FGLRX, so i decided to reformat and start from scratch. the only things I have done is enable the restricted driver and run ubuntu updates. after a reboot, I'm getting the same issue as before the reformat where it will not load X correctly with FGLRX enabled.
<ibanez> you are a life saver really
<ComPro> any help would be much appreciated.
<juano__> ibanez: then click reload at main window, do not click revert in the repos window, click close after checking the boxes and then click reload in the main synaptic window
<Scunizi> ComPro, does it load at all?
<slavik> w__, can you mount ntfs partitions?
<shiaukai> wow
<ComPro> Scunizi: it loads saying that it can't properly detect my screen or video card and defaults to a low graphics mode.
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<juano__> ibanez: np heh
<pudland> help with kernel patch pls.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45811/
<Scunizi> ComPro, was this a fresh install?
<ibanez> lol source code is unchecked
<ibanez> and doesn't have a - in it
<slavik> UUID=... /mnt/point fstype ....
<ComPro> Scunizi: Yes, fresh install, finished no more than 10 minutes ago.
<juano__> ibanez: ok leave it
<juano__> ibanez: nevermind sourcecode
<Scunizi> ComPro, what kind of card do you have.
<ComPro> Scunizi: ATI Radeon x1650 PCI Express
<juano__> ibanez: just make sure the others are checked
<ibanez> aye they are
<w__> @slavik=> I can, manually. Nothing mounts automatically.
<pussfeller> the upgrade manager said my install was in an unusable state and blink box was closing, and something about running dpkg again
<RoC_MasterMind> Could someone test my telnet server?
<Scunizi> ComPro, have you looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf yet?
<ibanez> all the files do not download
<ibanez> could not download all respository indexes
<ComPro> Scunizi: Yes, I have. It's a generic xorg.conf file with the change to it being FGLRX
<ibanez> netowrk is down ;p
<ferronica> On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.. but it's still unchecked whenever I look at it
<juano__> ibanez: try another server
<Scunizi> ComPro, and have you reset xorg using the line contained in the first "text" portion of the file?
<ComPro> Scunizi: Yes I have.
<PeterPan_> Scunizi:  Jack_Sparrow . if i have write righst to some folders. a viri run by wine has the same rights. so it can destroy those files.......
<PeterPan_> Scunizi:  Jack_Sparrow . no matter the are out side of the wine folders
<juano__> !third-party
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about third-party - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juano__> !repositories
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone know how to get either Drivel Journal editor or BlogGtk to connect to blogger.com?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Scunizi> ComPro, ok.. this might be an ATI issue for that particular card.  I run nvidia so I'm not the best person to diagnose this. ATI can be a pain.. Hopefully someone else will pick this up that knows.. Anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterPan_: Simple solution.. stop using windows GARBAGE...   or show me a working example to porve your point
<w__> I got this in fstab: UUID=4749-C774 /mnt/mini vfat 0 0. It still says that I'm not privileged.
<Jack_Sparrow> prove
<PeterPan_> Jack
<nkbreau> hey all, i have a unit test in java i'm trying to run as my current user, cant run as root which makes a web http request, but i get the following - java.net.SocketException: Invalid argument or cannot assign requested address  - i think its a permission thing, anyone have any suggestions ? It's just an http fetch on port 80
<ComPro> Anyone, help would be greatly appreciated. After a fresh install and setting my driver to FGLRX, X will not load properly, defaulting to a low graphics mode.
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntuforums has tons of working examples on it I posted an url earilier to the thread :)
<slavik> w__: you need to make it ntfs-3g (I think), I haven't mounted ntfs partitions in a long time :)
<sawq>    	 	 	 	 	 	   Hey. I was told to install Vista then XP then Ubuntu if I wanted to triple boot. And that is what I did. However, now that I attempt to boot up the machine, it gives the grub boot loader with only vista as a choice, and when I choose vista the computer says missing hal.dll cannot continue. and I backed up up the hard drive before I installed Ubuntu.
<w__> but it's vfat now
<LtEmerpoc> hey guys
<Scunizi> PeterPan_, If you have an legitimit copy of winXX maybe you should load it in Vmware server so the whole thing is isolated.. runs great in vm by the way.
<LtEmerpoc> im bakc
<arash_> !vfat | w__
<ubotu> w__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<PeterPan_> Jack_Sparrow:  a friend of mine got viri running with wine. it started 1. sending mails. 2. deleted folders that were writeable according to the presend user rights.
<LtEmerpoc> sup guys anyone here thats not like idle?
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterPan_: This is NOT the place for this discussion.
<stefano> m,e
<Scunizi> ComPro, you might also check in #ubuntu-effects
<stefano> me
<stefano> :)
<LtEmerpoc> meaning can someone help me lol
<w__> Ayayay! It's not NTFS! It's VFAT!
<stefano> whats ul LtEmerpoc
<arash_> !question | LtEmerpoc
<ubotu> LtEmerpoc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LtEmerpoc> ok lol
<juano__> has anyone tried the third party so called "partner" ?
<PeterPan_> Scunizi: Scunizi a friend of mine got viri running with wine. it started 1. sending mails. 2. deleted folders that were writeable according to the presend user rights.
<juano__> in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterPan_: But it did NOT change or harm the Ubuntu environ.
<LtEmerpoc> my xconf is messed up to the point where i cant uncheck my ati video card drestricted driver...
<PeterPan_> Scunizi:  consumes double resources too
<LtEmerpoc> so...
<stefano> LtEmerpoc, just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LtEmerpoc> i would like to know how to 1. fix that.. and then 2. uninstall
<dad> hi
<sky`sunset> can someone help me? how can i save changes to my usb drive while i am using live cd?
<Scunizi> PeterPan_, saw that above.. strange.. must have been running his email within wine otherwise it'd be difficult to find a registry with email programs listed.
<troseph> LtEmerpoc: install envy
<PeterPan_> Jack_Sparrow: my files are more important than ubuntu
<RequinB4> hello dad
<LtEmerpoc> install envy? whats that...
<sawq> Hey. I was told to install Vista then XP then Ubuntu if I wanted to triple boot. And that is what I did. However, now that I attempt to boot up the machine, it gives the grub boot loader with only vista as a choice, and when I choose vista the computer says missing hal.dll cannot continue. and I backed up up the hard drive before I installed Ubuntu.
<ComPro> hey everyone. i just reinstalled by copy of ubuntu gutsy, and the only things I did was run the updater, and enable the restricted FGLRX driver. The FGLRX driver, when enabled, causes X to load in a low graphics mode, saying that it can't properly detect my screen or card. any thoughts?
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterPan_: Stop running windows programs...
<troseph> LtEmerpoc: JFGI
<LucianIndy> LtEmerpoc: Do what stefano said -> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kitche> !jfgi | troseph
<ubotu> troseph: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Scunizi> ComPro, try the vesa driver.
<sky`sunset> how can i save changes to usb drive while i am using live cd????
<arash_> envy is not supported by this channel, though I must say I personally REALLY recommend it
<ComPro> Scunizi: VESA works, but I don't want to use the vesa driver.
<kane77> stupid question, but what is the "Local zeroconf network" setting?
<Mixx> ComPro - install Envy.  it is great
<ComPro> Mixx - what is envy?
<troseph> kitche: gotcha
<Jack_Sparrow> Mixx: Wrong  and evil
<Jack_Sparrow> ComPro: Dont do it
<sky`sunset> i dont wanna install ubuntu into my usb drive
<dgjones> !envy
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<juano__> !audacious
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Mixx> ComPro - it's a script to instal nvidia drivers.   works for me each time a ubuntu upgrade hoses my config
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Scunizi> Mixx, he's on ATI
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ComPro> Mixx - I'm running an ATI card, so it wouldn't work for me.
<Mixx> ComPro - it's a script to instal nvidia  OR ATI drivers.   works for me each time a ubuntu upgrade hoses my config
<ComPro> Mixx - Oh, ok.
<sky`sunset> can someone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mixx: Please do NOT recommend that in here
<Boohbah> ubuntu 8.10: indignant ibis?
<Scunizi> ComPro, the problem with envy is when you upgrade later.. breakage
<Mixx> Jack_Sparrow - why not?
<RequinB4> !ask | sky'sunset
<ubotu> sky'sunset: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Flay> I'm doing an ls -l on a directory in xterm and the filenames are all colored green and the directory names are all blue on a green background. Does anyone know what this means?
<Scunizi> Mixx see above your last post
<sky`sunset> how can i save changes to my usb while i am using live cd?
<sawq> Anyone???
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: set it up in persistent mode
<sky`sunset> how?
<ComPro> Scunizi - I don't know what to do right now though. It's a fresh install and I can't even do anything unless I use the VESA driver, and then I can't set up my dual head or compiz or anything, and that is what I want to do.
<Mixx> I've tried that with no luck.  envy has always made it easy to install restricted drivers.
<PeterPan_> Jack_Sparrow: some programs of windows can be replaced. e.g msn messenger.
<sky`sunset> i just learned how to use linux
<sky`sunset> i am a noob
<w__> now i got this: UUID=4749-C774 /mnt/mini vfat user,noauto 0 0. we'll see how it goes.
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: google up ubuntu persistent it is in our wiki
<AngelsOfDestiny> Where can I get some screensavers for Ubuntu?
<nadie> hi
<arash_> sky`sunset - chanes to what?
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterPan_: STOP.. this is OFFTOPIC
<arash_> sky`sunset - changes to what? *
<sky`sunset> changes to my usb
<sky`sunset> while i am using live cd
<Scunizi> ComPro, I understand... there are many threads on ubuntuforums.org about ATI and setup.. it doesn't sound like you're new to linux. Am I right?
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: it is easy to do
<ferronica> On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.. but it's still unchecked whenever I look at it
<sky`sunset> really?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<sky`sunset> cuz every time i reboot
<sky`sunset> i lose my files
<ComPro> Scunizi - I'm fairly new, but I pretty much know what I'm doing.
<PeterPan_> Jack_Sparrow: o
<PeterPan_> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<kane77> what is the "Local zeroconf network" setting?
<sky`sunset> can someone give me the link?
<Jack_Sparrow> When you boot the live you will type F6   then persistent  <enter>
<arash_> sky`sunset - you are not supposed to use the Live CD as your operating system -.-
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, in the xorg config can i just overwrite the resolutions that are there under screen with the ones my monitor recommends with the @ symbols like Modes		"1024x768@85hz" "800x600@85hz" "640x480@85hz" ?
<jouke> My gnome keeps restarting at random intervals, is there a log file I can check for errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: but you need to preconfig the usb as casper..
<sky`sunset> what is casper?
<PeterPan_> Jack_Sparrow:  Scunizi  THANKS.. GREAT HELP
<sawq> Hey. I was told to install Vista then XP then Ubuntu if I wanted to triple boot. And that is what I did. However, now that I attempt to boot up the machine, it gives the grub boot loader with only vista as a choice, and when I choose vista the computer says missing hal.dll cannot continue. and I backed up up the hard drive before I installed Ubuntu. I really need someone to help me here
<_nix_> jouke: there are logs in /var/log/
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: YES, BUT YOU WILL NEED TO SET THE REFRESH RATES UNDER THE MONITOR SECTION
<Scunizi> ComPro, I've got an idea that you might not have tried yet.  Try running the reconfiguration script again from ctrl+alt+F2 then ctrl+alt+F7 to go back to the gui and restart.
<Jack_Sparrow> PeterPan_: NP
<sky`sunset> what is  casper?
<jouke> _nix_: and what are the gnome logs?
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: PLEASE GOOGLE UP THE TUTORIAL
<_nix_> sky`sunset: casper.. is a codename
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry for the caps
<sky`sunset> i did
<_nix_> jouke: dunno.. I don't run gnome.. sorry
<ComPro> Scunzi - I've done that. I can load X just fine if I reconfigure it and set it to use VESA. If I run the reconfigure and choose FGLRX, I get the same problem.
<Jock2> Does Ubuntu (Like Windows) get slower or something after installing and uninstalling several applications, such as VirtualBox, Wine etc?
<LtEmerpoc> hey im configuring or whatever.. what do i do about this keyboard layout thingy
<TheJedi2> can I use text based install from the normal live/install cd or do I need another cd?
<w__> it works. Thanks.
<PeterPan_> btw, is there something better that wine ? crossover .. i heard. is it?
<jouke> heh >_<
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, what would they appear as? there are 2 things under monitor section it has identifier "SAmtron" and option "DPMS" there are no rates what are the commands?
<LtEmerpoc> so what do i type in?
<Scunizi> ComPro, what I mean is to do the reset from within a direct TTY not a terminal from within the gui.
<Flay> I'm doing an ls -l on a directory in xterm and the filenames are all colored green and the directory names are all blue on a green background. Does anyone know what this means?
<arash_> peterpan_ do you mean visualisation?
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9893
<_nix_> jouke: :-)
<LtEmerpoc> ??
<ComPro> Scunizi - I know. I've done that.
<Adriaan> Hey, where can I find a package download page for ubuntu or debian?
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: they will go just below dpms
<atlef> Adriaan: getdeb
<robdig> LtEmerpoc: what's your question?
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: let me try and post an example
<jcsteele> is anyone having problems with the forums?  I have tried to post a reply about 4 times now, and restarted firefox twice with no luck...usually just times out.  other pages are working fine.
<_nix_> Adriaan: packages.ubuntu.com
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, thanks :)
<kane77> why can't I set password shorter than 6 chars?
<LtEmerpoc> im configuring my xconf right now...
<LtEmerpoc> and its asking me about my keyboard layout or something
<Scunizi> ComPro, ok.. sorry.. I'm at a loss at this point.
<krim> Jock2: I don't know about synaptic but I install everything in the terminal with aptitude and when you uninstall programs with aptitude later it removes all the other stuff that were installed alongside.
<PeterPan_> arash_:  no
<_nix_> kane77: I'd recommend against it but you can try sudo passwd <user>
<ComPro> Scunizi - I opened my xorg.0.log and it says it was loading xorg.conf.failsafe
<Adriaan> _nix_, atlef, thanks
<mtinoco> does anyone know if it is possible to install Safari on Ubuntu?
<Jock2> krim: ok thanks for telling me!
<bruenig> mtinoco, it isn't
<void^> Flay: green files means executable, directories with green background is world writable
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45820/
<Scunizi> ComPro, that happened to me when I did a direct upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy.. I ended up reinstalling fresh. fortunatly I had my /home in a different partition.
<Scunizi> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LtEmerpoc> so what do i say if its a usb mouse?
<kane77> _nix_, well yeah.. I try to use long and hard passwords where it is neccessary, but this is for my dad and he hates to remember long passwords.. besides he would only use it for internet browsing :)
<jouke> dmesg shows some printk surpress mesages: printk: 6 messages suppressed. anyone an idea what that could be?
<sawq> Hey. I was told to install Vista then XP then Ubuntu if I wanted to triple boot. And that is what I did. However, now that I attempt to boot up the machine, it gives the grub boot loader with only vista as a choice, and when I choose vista the computer says missing hal.dll cannot continue. and I backed up up the hard drive before I installed Ubuntu.
<sawq> And I need help
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, thanks how do i know what mine are though?
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, ill just try these
<LtEmerpoc> yeah
<_nix_> kane77: oh boy..
<LtEmerpoc> sweet answer
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: It is your hardware, it will be online somewhere
<Flay> void^: Thanks much! I was having trouble finding any details on that.
<ibanez> there we go
<Scunizi> ComPro, have you checked out the following..it has a section on res fix for ATI  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ibanez> much better ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: you need to be SURE of those values
<kane77> _nix_, I consider this to be a success to persuade my father to use linux ;)
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, ooh ok, how can i find these i barely found basic specs for this old cube lol
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: If you are running an old CRT, you REALLY need to be careful.. else leave it alone
<_nix_> kane77: that would be nice.. long and hard passwords are no use windows anyway ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: You can burn up an old crt in a flash...
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, is thisa the only way to get rid of blurry text then?
<Jack_Sparrow> zazeem: or just run vesa
<zazeem> jack_sparrow, on windows yesterday it was crystal clear
<_nix_> Jack_Sparrow: burn an old crt.. oh yeah.. try *that* in windows.. another place where linux wins
<Jack_Sparrow> _nix_: same difference, you can set the video output in windows and fry a crt...
<ComPro> Scunizi: Yes, I've pretty much gone through all of that
<Jack_Sparrow> windows must have the refresh rate
<NewUserr> hi guys need your help when i try to install my printer it doesnt work and it crashes what should i do
<_nix_> Jack_Sparrow: oh.. k never did that in windows (sigh)
<Scunizi> ComPro, I'll be going through the same thing when I set my son's computer up with a 9600pro card.
<LtEmerpoc> okay guys
<Jack_Sparrow> _nix_: We had hundreds of users at my old ofice.  Never ceased to amaze me what they could do
<LtEmerpoc> i guess it rewrote my xconf...
<LtEmerpoc> now what do i do about it.. restart x?
<NewUserr> hi guys need your help when i try to install my printer it doesnt work and it crashes what should i do
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: do you have the printer on when you power up?
<AngelsOfDestiny> is anyone having problems with the brightness applet. I believe that is what is giving me a problem.Everytime I dont have my laptop powered by AC, it turns the screen completely black, but once i plug it back it the screen goes back to normal, but it doesnt shutdown my comp completely. Can anyone help?
<WorkingOnWise> myubuntu 7.10 laptop auto mounted an sd card a few days ago, now it doesnt even see it so i cant even mount i manually. any ideas?
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<SegheH> Ok. Who wants to help someone new? I would like to install Ubuntu but have a multi boot set up for xp as well.
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow: and connected over usb port
<_nix_> Jack_Sparrow: people can be really amazing.. I'm only 18.. haven't seen much myself
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: have you been careful to umount it before removing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: what printer
<NewUserr> hp printer
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: they made 1000's of models
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: i dont think i did actually.
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: does gparted see it or fdisk -l
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow: my printer was working well before had to install again ubuntu and now it doesnt work anymore :(
<pop> Anyone who can take a look at my errormsg when I instert the ubuntu install CD and choose "start or install ubuntu" ?
<RequinB4> can anyone tell me the difference between a drive and a mount
<ComPro> how can i check the version of the fglrx driver?
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow: HP Photosmart C3180
<capiira> anyone know where i can dl the tangerine icons ?
<Jack_Sparrow> capgnome-look.org
<sawq> Hey. I was told to install Vista then XP then Ubuntu if I wanted to triple boot. And that is what I did. However, now that I attempt to boot up the machine, it gives the grub boot loader with only vista as a choice, and when I choose vista the computer says missing hal.dll cannot continue. and I backed up up the hard drive before I installed Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> capiira: gnome-look
<threeseas> anyone have a good link to setting up LAMP for local use and dev?
<sawq> ive waited 15 minutes and still no response...
<lanius> hola
<capiira> Jack_Sparrow, nothing there!
<LiMaO> threeseas: apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow: when i try to configure my printer it is not possible to read Printers database
<LiMaO> threeseas: oh, and don't forget to install the php mysql module
<Jack_Sparrow> sawq: You can try super grub reair cd
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: then you didnt get a clean install
<Jack_Sparrow> if it cant find the cups database something isnt right
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow: what should i do then?
<crazy6> how odd, if I leave "splash" as a boot param, X doesn't start properly (black screen), but if I take i tout, it's fine!
<threeseas> LiMaO: that simple? I was looking for a web link
<AngelsOfDestiny> Is there ways to add simple applets like weather and RSS feeds and such the way Mac OSX does?
<NET||abuse> My housemate is trying to image a drive, he's using dd,, but that is taking ages,, if he's used just 3.5 GB of a 40GB is that going to create a 40GB image file?
<MasterShrek> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<NET||abuse> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: You can try reinstallng cups, or reinstall base system again, if one piece is missing, you may be missing other things as well
<LiMaO> threeseas: don't need such a weblink. install those and you're ready to go. as i told you, search synaptic for php mysql module and install it too.
<biatche1> Say I have one modem-router (192.168.0.1) which connects to the net via PPPOE (dynamic ip). I point DMZ to 192.168.0.254 (a router) and I setup NAT on the router. Well, any NAT would have to point to 192.168.0.1 since it won't know the public IP. Does traffic still get NAT'd in this case?
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse: depends on the command line he used
<LiMaO> threeseas: then just configure stuff in /etc/apache2 - such as which port to listen to, where is your web server directory
<Scunizi> AngelsOfDestiny, to add weather right mouse click the bar at the top of the screen and click add.  You'll see the appelate.
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow: and how does that work?
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse:  >!backup
<AngelsOfDestiny> scunizi ok thanks, but isnt there some kind of applet manager where i can add more?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: as in full install.
<NewUserr> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow: thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<LtEmerpoc> can someone please tell me the command to uninstall my video card drivers
<Scunizi> AngelsOfDestiny, rss can be handled by FF. other stuff in gnome.. try the previous link (that isn't currently working) www.screenlets.org..
<chymera> I'm getting an fdisk exit status 8 on startup, any ideas what that means?
<tjl11> anyone know canonical's email or Mark's
<Jack_Sparrow> LtEmerpoc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LtEmerpoc> already did that..
<AngelsOfDestiny> scunizi thanks
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: gparted only shows my sda hard drive.
<LtEmerpoc> but then again i dont really know what im doing..
<Tikiman49> I need a hand, when someone has a second
<regius> hi i can't install X11::GUITest in perl, I get the error "/usr/bin/make -- NOT OK"
<Jack_Sparrow> LtEmerpoc: so... it is what you set it to..  vesa is the generic driver
<regius> it's a fresh ubuntu installation
<Duxter> can someone guide me on how to make a localized ubuntu 7.10 live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: you will need to know what the partition type was on that card/drive
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<D4rkB34n> what is better: 1. Install OpenOffice from the official download at openoffice.org or 2. Install from Synaptic?
<LtEmerpoc> jack you know what the problem has beenn... its my resolution.,. i want to change it.. but i want it to be 1280x1024
<regius> D4rkB34n, synaptic
<MasterShrek> synaptic
<LtEmerpoc> earlier yesterday it was at 1280x1024
<tjl11> the reason I ask for their email is because of this toolkit(http://universitytoolkit.org/) which is based on Xubuntu, but no source availble.
<D4rkB34n> Why Synaptic?
<LtEmerpoc> and now it just wont go back
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: it is fat. windows xp and vista can both see and rw the card.
<Jack_Sparrow> LtEmerpoc: You need to setup your video card AND your monitor info using that command, try to run it with startx   and if it dosent work try another setting
<chymera> i'm getting fdisk exit status 8 on startup and can't mount any of my drives except my filesystem.... any ideas how to fix that?
<sasuke> how can i install a programm (like eclipse) without apt?
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: on a different laptop
<Tikiman> Right, so I'm trying to install linux for the first time. I've got the ubuntu 7.10 cd and have already unallocated 30gb on my OS hdd... but when I go to Start/Install Ubuntu.... it either freezes on an orange screen or goes to black after a few mins
<sasuke> when i already downloaded it and dont find an install?
<LtEmerpoc> startx is what?
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, i didn't get a message from ubotu there..
<Zta_> Anyone here use scolily?  And can tell me how to make the abc-plugin work?
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: do a scandisk on it or also look into your fstab to make sure something isnt messed up there
<stefano> Jack_Sparrow, what's scandisk?
<Jack_Sparrow> stefano: windows prog..
<LtEmerpoc> what is startx?
<infinitycircuit> !tsclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefano> i like fsck, i like the name
<stefano> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> stefano: if he can see the drive with windows, want to check it with windows, since it is handy
<stefano> yes that makes sense
<Jack_Sparrow> LtEmerpoc: it is how you Start X  ie your gui... wm... etc
<Tikiman> anyone? installation problems D:
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, I need a break, play nice....
<chymera> i'm getting fdisk exit status 8 on startup and can't mount any of my drives except my filesystem.... any ideas how to fix that? anyone?!
<chymera> ?=
<Patchak> hey all... how can I update firefox on ubuntu it seems taht the update for firefox section is greyed out on my system and I can't see how to force it to update??
<atlef> Patchak: you get it when it is updated in the repositories
<bruenig> Patchak, wait for the package manager to update it if it ever does
<bruenig> it might not
<bruenig> Patchak, or get the tarball from firefox
<Patchak> bruenig, there is no other way to force it?? I would have to reinstall or there is an updater?
<bruenig> Patchak, it is installed in /usr/lib, which requires root...
<c0reyf> Need help with samba, anybody?
<Jack_Sparrow> Patchak: see what bruenig said....
<chymera> i'm getting fdisk exit status 8 on startup and can't mount any of my drives except my filesystem.... any ideas how to fix that?
<Patchak> bruenig, ok I'll try to update myself, thanks
 * Tikiman sighs
<Tikiman> i'm having dumb installation problems
<LyleM> ijerry!
<AngelsOfDestiny> how do i completely uninstall a .deb package?
<ijerry> lylem!
<Tikiman> i'm trying to install linux for the first time. i've already unallocated enough hdd space on my os drive... but when I launch "Start/Install Ubuntu"... after a few mins it either freezes on an orange screen or the monitor goes black
<Tikiman> I checked the disc for errors, and it came up ok
<chymera> .... is anyone at least noticing what i'm typing?
<Tikiman> lol chymera
<rsk> Tikiman: tried to verify the disc is fine?
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, apt-get remove --purge package
<Tikiman> aye, rsk
<chymera> tikiman, yes, what?
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig even if i didnt use apt-get to install it
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, yeah
<Tikiman> chymera, yes I see what you're typing.
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, you can do it with dpkg too if you want
<LtEmerpoc> what is startx
<Tikiman> I just know jack shit about linux ;)
<LtEmerpoc> startx!
<chymera> aham that's good news
<LtEmerpoc> !startx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bullgard4>  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/18750/ shows a log of my restart. Why does the dmesg time stamp jump in line 59 from [ 0.000000]  suddenly to [ 18.110675]?
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig ok thans alot. do i add in the .deb too?
<chymera> startx is a command
<chymera> it starts x
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, package name only
<c0reyf> Any samba help links for gusty
<LtEmerpoc> what does that mean
<davenull> Tikiman: sounds like a kernel panic, when you pop the disk in, press alt-f1 as soon as the orange bar comes up, look for errors
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig thanks
<chymera> it means
<Tikiman> mmk I'll try that
<tonyyarusso> !samba | c0reyf
<ubotu> c0reyf: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<chymera> it starts your graphic interface
<chymera> i'm getting fdisk exit status 8 on startup and can't mount any of my drives except my filesystem.... any ideas how to fix that?
<c0reyf> tks
<chymera> anyone?
<chymera> grrrr....
<raving> Does anybody know where I can find the key file for archive.ubuntu.org?
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig hm sudo apt-get remove --purge avant-window-navigator_0.1.1-1_i386 didnt work
<drez> hi ppl, how to deal with .rar files?
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, that isn't the package name
<karl_> Hey. I was told to install Vista then XP then Ubuntu if I wanted to triple boot. And that is what I did. However, now that I attempt to boot up the machine, it gives the grub boot loader with only vista as a choice, and when I choose vista the computer says missing hal.dll cannot continue. and I backed up up the hard drive before I installed Ubuntu.
<davenull> chymera: no idea, havent run into that one yet
<dstadulis> I am trying to repartition my drive that I have ubuntu installed on, when I boot up the gparted livecd and try to resize the partition it says that the drive is in use but I haven't mounted it.   Who knows why e2fsck spits back that it's accupied
<raving> err, archive.canonical.com
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, package name only, not packagename followed by the package version, followed by the package architecture
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig ahhh
<D4rkB34n> open office impress hangs -> ubuntu 7.10
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig k worked but got this   dpkg - warning: while removing avant-window-navigator, directory `/root/.gconf/apps' not empty so not removed.
<D4rkB34n> open office impress 2.3.0 hangs -> ubuntu 7.10
<ijerry> lylem: * Users on #ubuntu: kupesoft Tatster lakin ijerry stefano AlexUbuntuBcn c0reyf pcweirdo migster Iradigalesc Chimpo turlututu Patchak norra ketrox libwilliam sven_ sea4ever ompaul AddyK kaluna hoarycripple Nixcheese__ blan S3r1 FunnyLookinHat Tikiman Roger45 regius tjl11 oobe LtEmerpoc mcscruff kevin__ chymera Gunirus Duxter madmax314159z kritzi absum SmrtJustin joris_ Ax-Ax _hari__ _Stalker KrashTh
<ijerry> eMighty Ashex ComPro_ threeseas bamsamba kostadin Phlogi NetIds
<ijerry> * Users on #ubuntu: Thecks KIAaze das_maze FloodBot2 FloodBot1 RaceKondition kha_dim sasuke WorkingOnWise ziwerliz IVBela preaction ares221 NewUserr dimitris asininity pilgrim jayson_r _aluminium_23_ ekiczek Pogonip_ ibanez Centaur5 Bhaal Prez_ SoteriouLoucas mtinoco driffter animimotus [Danux] fluf pop acidx karmelek beterraba kane77 assasukasse sky`sunset ianmcorvidae raph shinao1 miip_ nkbreau tonyyaru
<ijerry> sso RequinB4 eitreach jannen ComPro steven_laptop Broc223
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, don't worry about it, avant-window-navigator should not be installing stuff in there
<ijerry> * Users on #ubuntu: jedusor jif sauvin drew mandrill shiaukai ankur Ex-Cyber xzased MrPink_ lostblur ferronica wilsud reVis PeterPan_ JussiRemastered os2mac soneil LyleM jimmacdonald NET||abuse shishio FrancoGG qaldune _Adramelech_ PriitM bruenig kruvalig Biohazard HellDragon thomax__ oharra win-X-perts D_ReaL_PuNiShEr skal Puaff tomm1 zejosh ipx_laptop popern buzztu Arabi ChaosMachine damaltor pyrak Jann
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ibanez> thanks for that lol..
<ibanez> ;p
<RequinB4> ?
<damaltor> wtf was that?
<shishio> what the
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig oh ok, so it uninstalled everywhere it installed it
<karmelek> WTF?!
<karl_> mode
<oobe> hallo
<karl_> !mode
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<RequinB4> hello oobe
<stefano> hello oobe
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, yes it did, that package is a poor one which is the only reason that error exists
<davenull> thats the help bot telling you commands
<D4rkB34n> open office impress 2.3.0 hangs -> ubuntu 7.10
<RequinB4> i wonder...
<RequinB4> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<D4rkB34n> anyone can help.....
<chymera> i'm getting fdisk exit status 8 on startup and can't mount any of my drives except my filesystem.... any ideas how to fix that?
<D4rkB34n> open office impress 2.3.0 hangs -> ubuntu 7.10; anyone can help.....
<ray_> is there a way to resize a partition with out loosing what is on the partition to be resized?
<dstadulis> I am trying to repartition my drive that I have ubuntu installed on, when I boot up the gparted livecd and try to resize the partition it says that the drive is in use but I haven't mounted it.   Who knows why e2fsck spits back that it's occupied
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig lol what a better one? synaptic?
<RequinB4> ray_ backups?
<drez> how do i add rar to ubuntu 7.04
<buzzsaw> how do i go about searching for what programs are avalable for apt-get
<bruenig> ray_, if you take stuff off of the end of the partition usually you can do that
<juano__> drez: sudo apt-get install unrar
<bruenig> !info unrar | drez
<RequinB4> drez - you want to unrar things or make rar
<graulich> erm, what's swiftweasel's command?
<soundray> D4rkB34n: you need to supply a bit more information
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, whoever packaged that did a poor job
<Chimpo> Is there any irc channels for programming in linux? (c++ in particular)
<ubotu> drez: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig the avant window navig?
<ray_> no, i got rid of the windows partition on my hdd and now i want to resize my linux to the full hdd
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, not the software itself, just the package
<Jock2> When running Project64 under Wine, I get the error "err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection ..." when opening a ROM. Anyone who knows what can be wrong?
<juano__> ray_: use gparted
<Trixsey> What's the difference in uploading Binary or ASCII to an FTP?
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, it should not be installing things into a home directory
<btard> Hey. I was told to install Vista then XP then Ubuntu if I wanted to triple boot. And that is what I did. However, now that I attempt to boot up the machine, it gives the grub boot loader with only vista as a choice, and when I choose vista the computer says missing hal.dll cannot continue. and I backed up up the hard drive before I installed Ubuntu.
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig ya, it didnt even work, thats why i uninstalled
<D4rkB34n> soundray, nothing happens it only show the startup splash screen
<drez> requinb4: i want to unrar
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig do you know if this would work for gutsy   http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<RequinB4> !unrar | drez
<ubotu> drez: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<soundray> D4rkB34n: can you open other OOo programs, e.g. oowriter?
<musashi> I have set up RAID 1 (using nvidia onboard controller) and have installed the gutsy. However, i can't set the raid array to boot (there is an option but it's grayed out) and the system won't boot. any suggestions?
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, I don't know, I wouldn't deal with third party debs myself
<davenull> chymera: status 8 means that one of your drives didnt report itself, fsck will quit in that mode till you fix the drives
<D4rkB34n> soundray, yes, i can open calc and writer
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig for what reason?
<MillerLite> why is my wifi card coming up as eth1? i have a dell latitude d420, and my wifi card wont work, can anyone hellp?
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, dangerous
<Tidus> musashi, nvidia's controllers are wha'ts called fake-raid controllers.
<chymera> yes davenull, that was my question, how can i fix it?
<Tidus> they are hardware, but they need the windows driver to boot it
<chymera> i got this after a system lockup
<dstadulis> I am trying to repartition my drive that I have ubuntu installed on, when I boot up the gparted livecd and try to resize the partition it says that the drive is in use but I haven't mounted it.   Who knows why e2fsck spits back that it's occupied
<Tidus> MillerLite, mine comes up as eth1 too
<bruenig> MillerLite, it doesn't matter that it is eth1
<noerknhar> hi :D
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig as in how?
<btard> Hey. I was told to install Vista then XP then Ubuntu if I wanted to triple boot. And that is what I did. However, now that I attempt to boot up the machine, it gives the grub boot loader with only vista as a choice, and when I choose vista the computer says missing hal.dll cannot continue. and I backed up up the hard drive before I installed Ubuntu.
<Ashfire908> i need help with reinstalling grub via th reconvery disc
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, malicious scripts
<musashi> Tidus, does that change how i should set it up
<ZEA> any recomendations for a bittorrent client?
<bruenig> !info transmission | ZEA
<dstadulis> ZEA: I use ktorrent
<ubotu> zea: transmission: free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<MillerLite> Tidus do u have a dell latitude d420?
<bruenig> !best | ZEA
<ubotu> ZEA: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<rsk> ZEA: rtorrent
<atlef> ZEA: deluge
<musashi> Tidus, or explain why it's not working?
<soundray> D4rkB34n: try this: quit all OOo programs, open a terminal and run 'ooimpress' from there. See if it logs any errors in the terminal.
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig oh...now you got me scared,lol
<Tidus> MillerLite, Dell inspiron 5100
<bruenig> deluge is very unstable
<ZEA> ubotu: I know. just doing a sort of survey :)
<RequinB4> ZEA: at this point its all about your preferred UI
<davenull> chymera: check your  drive connects and get back to me
<MillerLite> Tidus, does your wifi card work?
<Tidus> musashi, is ubuntu's setup seeing the array?
<Ashfire908> every time i tell it to do it on /dev/sdb1, it fails with error code "1"
<Tidus> MillerLite, yes it does
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig should i scan my box?
<juano__> Ashfire908: pastebin :  sudo fdisk -l  , and your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RequinB4> ZEA - ubotu is a program
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, no, it will either happen during install or not at all
<MillerLite> how did u get it to work?
<RequinB4> !ubotu | ZEA
<ubotu> ZEA: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<btard> I'm starting to think people are just ignoring me, cause I have been trying to get the irc working for an hour now
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig oh
<musashi> Tidus, during install it sees sda and sdb but no mention of raid - should there be?
<ZEA> lol :x
<MillerLite> bruenig, can u help me please?
<Tidus> musashi, a true raid controller would only be showing sda ...
<Ashfire908> juano__, results might be intresting... i'm on a live cd (but on the same comp
<arash_> btard, the irony?
<btard> yeah.............
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, if you get through a deb and your system isn't hosed, then you have nothing to worry about, but debs come with preinstallation and post installation scripts that can run arbitrary code, so it could easily rm -rf /* if it wanted too
<dstadulis> I am trying to repartition my drive that I have ubuntu installed on, when I boot up the gparted livecd and try to resize the partition it says that the drive is in use but I haven't mounted it.   Who knows why e2fsck spits back that it's occupied
<chymera> davenull haow do i check that?
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, if you stick with official stuff though, you don't have to worry about that
<arash_> btard , how come it isnt working when u are writing here?
<MillerLite> why is my wifi card coming up as eth1? i have a dell latitude d420, and my wifi card wont work, can anyone hellp?
<chymera> *how
<Tidus> MillerLite, what chipset is your ethernet card?
<bruenig> MillerLite, get your mind passed it being named eth1, the naming scheme doesn't matter
<btard> pardon?
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig ya true, but avant is only 3rd party
<btard> I'm on a second comp
<RequinB4> MillerLite - it should work as eth1
<Tidus> broadcom 43xx or 44xx ?
<soundray> btard: you're not saying what you want. People aren't ignoring you, it's just hard to answer that type of question.
<RequinB4> thats no the gproblem if it doesn't work
<davenull> chymera: open the computer, look for loose plugs, happens more than i care to think about
<btard> arash_: second computer
<musashi> Tidus, short of buying a true raid controller, is there a simple way to make this work? i just want a mirror for backup
<juano__> Ashfire908: is your root partition mounted ?
<Tidus> musashi, software raid
<arash_> btard , ok, what client isnt working?
<MillerLite> how do i find out chipseT?
<btard> wait a secon.
<RequinB4> btard - use Xchat not pidgin
<Tidus> MillerLite, go to a terminal, type sudo lspci
<MillerLite> its a dell laititude d420,
<bruenig> AngelsOfDestiny, I would build it from source if I had to, a package is included on the distro I use so I don't have to worry about that
<chymera> davenull lol no, it's not the case....
<raving> I've got a fresh alternate CD install of gutsy and am unable to get apt to authenticate packages from archive.canonical.com. Does anybody know where I can acquire a key file for that repository?
<musashi> Tidus, meaning i should scrap the nvidia raid, set up normally and then install software raid? or would i still keep the nvidia setup set up?
<MillerLite> its a wlan-minipci?
<AngelsOfDestiny> bruenig oh.
<Ashfire908> juano__, is now...
<davenull> chymera:  try running fsck
<btard> What do I need to change in order to get all 3 of the working correctly. I am willing t try anything as my disk is backed up as an image completely.
<Tidus> musashi, scrap the nvraid stuff.  during setup you can set up software raid fairly quick and painless
<ComPro> what would cause fglrx to stop working? last night after a reboot, it wouldn't load X properly, so today, i reformatted and started from scratch, and fglrx still will not load X properly. it falls back to vesa.
<Tidus> MillerLite, lspci will tell you the chipset of the card
<btard> and I am so sorry, im exhausted and I didnt even notice i forgot to finish the question
<juano__> Ashfire908: which is your root partiion, /dev/hd?
<MillerLite> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)
<MillerLite> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
<MillerLite> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)
<MillerLite> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
<MillerLite> 02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)
<MillerLite> 02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)
<MillerLite> 02:01.2 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)
<MillerLite> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<MillerLite> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<btard> ive been working on getting these thing fixed since wensday
<MillerLite> tidus do u see it
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | MillerLite
<ubotu> MillerLite: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juano__> MillerLite: pastebin
<MillerLite> sorry for scrolling
<ComPro> what would cause fglrx to stop working? last night after a reboot, it wouldn't load X properly, so today, i reformatted and started from scratch, and fglrx still will not load X properly. it falls back to vesa.
<Tidus> MillerLite, you'll need ndiswrapper and the windows drivers to make that one work
<arash_> btard:  still I want to know what client you are using, maybe you should cahnge client
<bruenig> MillerLite, broadcom
<Tidus> MillerLite, my wlan card is based on the BCM4300
<musashi> Tidus, shoot. i was hoping the nvidia stuff would be simple and cool - just doing it in the background. okay, are you saying that while installing gutsy i can also set up software raid? i've never seen an option for that.
<chymera> davenull, here
<chymera> http://pastebin.com/m7108a79b
<Tidus> musashi, it's on the alternate cd
<musashi> ah,
<MillerLite> Tidus, is mine a broacom?
<Tidus> MillerLite, yes it is
<ray_> gparted wont let me resize my partiton for linux, because it is mounted any other options?
<soundray> btard: that dll thing is a Windows problem. Ask in a Windows channel. To get a grub boot entry for XP, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a boot entry for it. There is a sample for Windows at the top of the file.
<Tidus> MillerLite, 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<chymera> ray_ unmnount it
<btard> arash_: what do you mean client
<davenull> chymera: that sucks
<MillerLite> so i should download the xp drivers for it, and run it with wine and it will work?
<nirgle> this worked a couple weeks ago for me and suddenly now is giving me this error message on a fresh install:
<nirgle> nirgle@ubuntu:~/icarus$ sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<nirgle> Reading package lists... Done
<nirgle> Building dependency tree
<nirgle> Reading state information... Done
<nirgle> E: Couldn't find package libncurses5-dev
<Tidus> no, you'll download the xp drivers, and set it up thru ndiswrapper.
<raph> hi, the ext3 fs on my external hd is partly broken. Some files i could simply copy to a backup partition, others stop copying with an error msg (something like "reading of file not possible"). Is there a way to get the corrupt data back?
<AllNicksAreTaken> hi folks
<musashi> Tidus, is that the only way or can i install normally and then add the raid stuff afterwards? seeing as how it's already installed and i don't have the alternate cd :)
<ComPro> what would cause fglrx to stop working? last night after a reboot, it wouldn't load X properly, so today, i reformatted and started from scratch, and fglrx still will not load X properly. it falls back to vesa.
<nirgle> did the package change names or?
<Tidus> it's under system -> Administration -> Windows wireless drivers
<ray_> that partition is what i am running right now
<btard> soundray: ok i'll try that
<chymera> davenull, the drives are still there... any ideas?
<ray_> if i were to use the live cd would that work?
<davenull> chymera: have anything important on them?
<chymera> ray_yes
<Tidus> musashi, you won't be able to add it later because it requires certain type of partitions...
<arash_> btard: what program do you use for irc? ,eh, one second. what'r ur problem? isn't it that irc isn't working for you?
<btard> oh, XChat
<MillerLite> Tidus:  so i should download the xp drivers for it, and run it with wine and it will work?
<btard> it isn't the irc that is the problem
<btard> tho
<Tidus> MillerLite, no, you wont use wine
<chymera> davenull of course, not anything but everything, their intact, as far as i know its the table that got fucked up
<btard> I'm fine. Soundray helped me.
<btard> Thanks tho
<arash_> btard: then dont say that that is your problem. It just causes confusion
<MillerLite> what should i use?
<Tidus> MillerLite, you'll use the windows wireless drivers tool that i pointed to you.  system -> Administration -> windows wireless drivers
<soundray> btard: make sure you add any new entry after the line that begins ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC...
<chymera> davenull, i started discussing this case on the forums but somewhy my partner died out, ahve a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622404
<soundray> *begins with
<musashi> Tidus, okay. guess i'll be downloading the alternate cd. one last question, is the software raid an okay way to go? i mean is it relatively stable and problem free running in the background or will i need to "mess" with it a lot?
<Tidus> musashi, i've got a headless server with 3 disks in software raid5... been stable for a year now
<AllNicksAreTaken> can anyone help me getting my wireless connection to work? I was using Ubuntu/Xubuntu 7.04 before and my wireless connection worked fine. After a clean install of Ubuntu 7.10 I am unable to connect to my network
<Tidus> musashi, software raid is done in the background by the linux kernel... so if the kernel's relatively stable... then so will your raid :)
<Tidus> AllNicksAreTaken, what chipset is your wireless card?
<chymera> any ideas davenull ?
<flithm> hey everyone... anyone know what package the opengl man pages are in?
<AllNicksAreTaken> good question. I forgot what chipset it had. Is there a way to find out?
<ibanez> lol
<Ashfire908> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45833/
<Tidus> AllNicksAreTaken, lspci
<soundray> D4rkB34n: how are you getting on?
<davenull> chymera: this could be a bad day for you, fsck -v, pastebin me the output
<Ashfire908> juano__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45833/
<musashi> Tidus, cool. thanks for the help. i guess the raid controller on my edubuntu server at work is a fancy hardware controller. should have known that a $200 mobo wouldn't have the same
<Tidus> musashi, most sata raid chipsets aren't true raid.
<MillerLite> Tidus: so i should download the broadcom Corp BCM94311MCG  , then run the windows wifi installer?
<Tidus> yes
<killroy_2> question: I want to buy either a USB or PCMCIA NIC for my lappy.  I am looking for recommendations for a product that is known to work well with gutsy
<chymera> same thing davenull, blabla bad format on the same lines
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> Can someone help me with permissions in ubuntu?
<Tidus> killroy_2, the netgear FA120 usb wired ethernet works fine
<soundray> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: you need to say what the problem is.
<AllNicksAreTaken> Tidus: oh yeah, it's an USB wifi stick. lsusb gives me: id 0b05:1706
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> Sure
<killroy_2> wireless
<killroy_2> Tidus: sorry, I meant to state that I need wireless
<soundray> Tidus: what's "true raid"?
<Tidus> killroy_2, oh.  my linksys WPC54GS works fine with ndiswrapper
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> I want to edit some files on my ipod but it says I dont have the permission to do so
<davenull> chymera: well, never used it, but fsck -p is automatic repair, might kill the part table, might fix it. my best guess
<chymera> the fact davenull, that is i changed some things in my fstab, uncommented the lines of the partitions and deleted the UDII tags or what their called, so i won't get the error at startup.... but it still didn't fix my mount problem
<Tidus> it's pcmcia
<musashi> Tidus, i suppose you would need to buy a fancy controller. i'll go software and see what happens
<Tidus> AllNicksAreTaken, i guess you'd have to use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers for it
<flithm> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: permissions isn't an ubuntu thing... try #linuxhelp maybe or google "unix permissions"
<D4rkB34n> soundray, bad.... nothing happen
<soundray> MeTrOiD014|Kevin: open the editor with sudo or gksudo, e.g. 'gksudo gedit'
<juano__> Ashfire908: hd0,4 for your linux partition
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> kk
<davenull> Tidus: what kind of card, and what ubuntu version?
<juano__> Ashfire908: and for ntfs partition if its xp hd0,1
<Tidus> davenull, my wireless card?
<chymera> davenull, what happens if i kill the partition table?
<chymera> do i loose the data?
<MeTrOiD014|Kevin> soundray: kk
<Ashfire908> juano__, i know the it's incorrect
<chymera> or just the partitioning?
<Ashfire908> *its
<Tidus> davenull, Linksys WPC54GS (Wireless-G with SpeedBooster), ubuntu gutsy
<davenull> chymera: lol, total annihilation
<soundray> D4rkB34n: something may be wrong with your user configuration. Try 'mv ~/.openoffice.org2 ~/oooconfig-backup' and try again. This will start over with a new config.
<juano__> Ashfire908: sda5 is your / partition right ?
<killroy_2> Tidus: see, now, my lappy has an Intel PRO wireless 2100 but I'm getting a firmware issue, so I have a WPC54G ver 4.0 PCMCIA but I can't get the system to recognize it.  I've installed drivers with ndiswrapper and ran the modprobe, but I never get a device.  Of course, I haven't turned off the internal nic.  What might I be doing wrong?  Can you recommend a link to assist with setup?
<AllNicksAreTaken> Tidus: the default drivers on Ubuntu 7.04 worked fine though. Are there any known wlan0 problems with Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<juano__> Ashfire908: that would be hd0,4 in grub
<davenull> Tidus: is it a broadcom chipset, lspci
<Tidus> killroy_2, that should be TI ACX chipset
<Tidus> which has linux drivers
<gi> ciao a tutti
<Tidus> AllNicksAreTaken, i haven't had issues
<juano__> Ashfire908: are you able to boot into ubuntu or ntfs/windows ?
<AllNicksAreTaken> hmm
<MillerLite> Tidus: so i should download the broadcom Corp BCM94311MCG  , then run the windows wifi installer?
<Tidus> MillerLite, yes
<Tidus> killroy_2, my other pcmcia wlan card is a WPC54G version 4
<MillerLite> Tidus: where do i find driver?
<Tidus> and this one's a WPC54GS v2
<tapas> i'm installing ubuntu here on a friends computer.. ii upgraded from the gutsy beta cd i had to current gutsy
<tapas> and installed the nvidia driver
<Tidus> MillerLite, i'd say try broadcom's website
<AllNicksAreTaken> is it possible that IPv6 might be giving issues?
<Tidus> AllNicksAreTaken, not entirely sure
<tapas> and now 3d acceleration works.. yay..
<tapas> but resolution is gone down to 640 x 480
<tapas> :(
<foug> When I order something from the Ubuntu, where does it ship from? And it can ship to the states, correct?
<killroy_2> Tidus: are you saying that I shouldn't need to ndiswrapper then with the WPC54G v4.0 PCMCIA?  And if not, how do I get it to be recognized in gutsy?  I've got the power light lit, so clearly it's powered up, but when I ifconfig I only see eth0 and eth1 (my wired and internal wireless) and no additiona devices...
<soundray> AllNicksAreTaken: I've got trouble with wifi on 7.10, too. Disabling ipv6 improved it a bit.
<tapas> also i cannot find te ndiswrapper module for the 2.6.22-14-generic kernel
<tapas> it should be installed, but cannot be found...
<AllNicksAreTaken> soundray: great you just got my hopes up. I'll be checking it out right now
<soundray> !ipv6 | AllNicksAreTaken
<ubotu> AllNicksAreTaken: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<D4rkB34n> soundray, nothing again, i'll install from the original download, first i'll remove from synaptic
<Tidus> killroy_2, yeah, you shouldn't need ndiswrapper.  it should be a Texas Instruments ACX111 chipset which is supported by default in gutsy
<foug> When I order something from the Ubuntu, where does it ship from? And it can ship to the states, correct?
<soundray> AllNicksAreTaken: I still get the occasional dropped connection, though.
<AllNicksAreTaken> thanks. I was just searching on google
<soundray> D4rkB34n: hold on
<D4rkB34n> soundray, i'm downloading ooo_2.3.0_linuxintel_install_deb.tar.gz
<AllNicksAreTaken> soundray: do you happen to have a Linksys WRT54G ?
<davenull> Tidus: ive got a few different chipset cards, never needed to go to ndiswrapper
<MillerLite> tidus, broadcom doesnt make a  BCM94311MCG
<soundray> AllNicksAreTaken: I do indeed
<juano__> Ashfire908: something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45836/
<killroy_2> Tidus: ok, then shouldn't I see the device in my network device list?
<YoungBalls> what up with it
<D4rkB34n> soulrider, i tryed to reinstall from synaptic, but crashes
<dstadulis> I am trying to repartition my drive that I have ubuntu installed on, when I boot up the gparted livecd and try to resize the partition it says that the drive is in use but I haven't mounted it.   Who knows why e2fsck spits back that it's occupied
<Tidus> killroy_2, lspci it and see what chipset it's using
<soundray> D4rkB34n: if you suspect your installation, the first thing you should try is "sudo apt-get --reinstall install openoffice.org-impress"
<killroy_2> tidus ok, will do
<D4rkB34n> soundray, yap.... thanks
<Ashfire908> juano__, you don't understand do you. i'm trying to install grub on a jump drive via the grub reinstall in the recovery mode on the alternate cd.
<killroy_2> Tidus: but assuming it is the TI chipset, is there anything I need to do to get the device initiated?
<SmileyChris> so if I'm installing an app just for my own user, where's the normal place to keep it?
<AllNicksAreTaken> soundray: I've been searching around on the internet and found out a lot of people have issues with it. It's some sort of firmware problem. I decided to put the DD-WRT (micro) firmware on it and it's been working fine since.
<davenull> SmileyChris: usr/bin
<Tidus> google is your friend on that one. i'm not entirely sure on the steps to fix tiacx
<Ryan_was_here> hey, can anyone direct me to some gkrellm skins? My theme is black/green and it just doesn't wok. I have checked gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org and google, but can't seem to find any.
<AllNicksAreTaken> Had to power cycle the router everyday before
<juano__> Ashfire908: ok, should of told me first :P
<juano__> Ashfire908: thought you were trying to install grub back on mbr
<Ashfire908> juano__, lol no
<soundray> AllNicksAreTaken: I've got OpenWrt firmware on it, but it's a bit outdated. I'll try upgrading that -- thanks for the tip!
<juano__> Ashfire908: and that you couldn't boot
<chymera> davenull, still here?=
<davenull> chymera: yup
<Jock2> Newest version of Wine is 0.9.49 but I have version 0.9.46. However, when I right-click my Wine installation in Synaptic Package Manager the "Mark for upgrade" is greyed out. Does that mean I can't upgrade?
<PeterPan_>  can any one recomend a good dictionary to install ?
<AllNicksAreTaken> soundray: you're welcome. You better do some good reading about DD-WRT first. Only DD-WRT micro works on it unfortunately (at least, on my WRT54G v5.1)
<chymera> davenull i reverted to my commented fstab file
<chymera> heres the output
<chymera> of
<chymera> fsck -v
<chymera> http://pastebin.com/m7ba7edee
<Tupsik> what's the current version of ubuntu?
<joshua__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45837/  hey all I have a problem with my sudo command
<RequinB4> !enter | chymera
<ubotu> chymera: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> AllNicksAreTaken: I have an older one with more memory, so it'll be fine. I'll get a newer version of OpenWrt -- don't feel like switching to DD quite yet.
<AllNicksAreTaken> =)
<crashoverride> hello?
<SmileyChris> davenull: so eg, eclipse: I put the whole eclipse folder in usr/bin?
<AngelsOfDestiny> once installed, how does one get avant window navigator to work
<Ashfire908> juano__, i'm getting error code 1 when it trys to install grub on the flash drive
<davenull> chymera:well, im at a loss
<crashoverride> i need some help getting my webcam to work
<crashoverride> in ubuntu
<sauvin> joshua__, pastebin your /etc/sudoers file
<SmileyChris> AngelsOfDestiny: applications > accessories
<davenull> SmileyChris: no, put it in your home folder
<ComPro> what would cause fglrx to stop working? last night after a reboot, it wouldn't load X properly, so today, i reformatted and started from scratch, and fglrx still will not load X properly. it falls back to vesa.  http://pastebin.com/m1b146ca2 <-- here is my Xorg.0.log file
<Jack_Sparrow> Jock2: It means it has not been brought back.. If you MUST have the latest you need to get it outside
<soundray> Jock2: Ubuntu packages are well tested with the distribution, but they aren't always the latest. You can install a more recent version by adding the winehq repository for debian-based distributions to your sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<Tupsik> what's the current version of ubuntu?
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<AngelsOfDestiny> smileychris ya i clicked on the icon for it, but nothign happens
<Jack_Sparrow> 7.10
<juano__> Ashfire908: where is the flash drive located ? /dev/sdb1 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<crashoverride> thanks
<SmileyChris> davenull: so I just leaving all your stuff in /usr/[me]/* is the normal way?
<crashoverride> im in the latest version
<Tupsik> is there internet accelerator for Ubuntu?
<soundray> !gutsy | Tupsik
<ubotu> Tupsik: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<joshua__> I am having a problem with my sudo command anyone help me edit the file sudoers?
<Ashfire908> juano__, yes
<soundray> joshua__: what's the problem?
<SmileyChris> davenull: thought there might be some sort of folder which is the norm to put it in
<Ashfire908> juano__, updated menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45839/
<joshua__> soundray,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45837/
<Jock2> Jack_Sparrow and soundray: Thanks for explaining!
<soundray> joshua__: please run 'visudo' and paste the contents of the file
<davenull> SmileyChris: thats what i do, dont know if thats the best way, but if you go to nautilus and in view select view hidden, lots of apps are installed there
<juano__> Ashfire908: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<Tupsik> if I upgrade from 7.04 directly, how much MB will be downloaded?
<juano__> Ashfire908: tried that ?
<SmileyChris> AngelsOfDestiny: so run avant-window-navigator from terminal and see what the error is - probably you're not using a compositing manager
<juano__> Ashfire908: that give you error code 1 ?
<soundray> Tupsik: that depends on how many and which packages you have installed.
<AngelsOfDestiny> smileychris i was under the impression it works with compiz
<wickedsmaat> !HELLO -- I'm using "Synaptic Package Manager", trying to uninstall things that "couldnt" be taken out with "Add/Remove Programs" app. Some things I'm trying to take out say they'll also uninstall the "Ubuntu-Desktop". Is this going to crash my system, or is this nothing to worry about???
<joshua__> soundray,  I get the same error
<SmileyChris> AngelsOfDestiny: it should
<Joe90> Anybody with ltsp experience 7.10?
<Tupsik> soundray: I have default installation from CD
<sauvin> joshua__, pastebin your /etc/sudoers file
<Ashfire908> juano__, let me try
<joshua__> sauvin, I cant get access to it
<bluefox83> wickedsmaat, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it wont hurt anything to remove it
<AngelsOfDestiny> smileychris ya there ya go it works in terminal and not wit the icon for some reasob
<soundray> Tupsik: it'll be something between 300 and 500 MB then, I reckon
<crazy6> ok, so, when I open a torrent via firefox, there isn't an option to open it with ktorrent, and I always have ot type in /usr/bin/ktorrent .. is tihs fixable?
<SmileyChris> AngelsOfDestiny: weird
<crashoverride> apparently my webcam isnt supported
<rem_> ..
<crashoverride> so i cant really do anything?
<ibanez> hey you guys know that command like gxgears
<wickedsmaat> BLUEFOX83 ==> So, various things can "Remove" it and I'm not going to loose my system???
<elementz> hi everybody
<ibanez> that shows you frames per second ?
<danny3793_> How can i setup MythTV to recognize my happauge card?
<sauvin> joshua__, you may have to boot a livecd then, in order to mount the partition that file is on.
<snama> glxgears
<ibanez> glxgears
<juano__> ibanez: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> crashoverride: they are not expensive, sell yours off
<ibanez> thanks :D
<AngelsOfDestiny> smileychris ya
<soundray> joshua__: try booting in recovery mode then (grub boot option) and fix it with 'nano /etc/sudoers'
<Ashfire908> juano__, ok got a chroot set up. what command?
<crashoverride> lol, mine was $1
<elementz> accidentally deleted a few files on my desktop, is there a way to easily recover them from the console?
<juano__> Ashfire908: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<soundray> elementz: no
<joshua__>  sauvin  soundray , is there a way I can login into x as root?
<dstadulis> I am trying to repartition my drive that I have ubuntu installed on, when I boot up the gparted livecd and try to resize the partition it says that the drive is in use but I haven't mounted it.   Who knows why e2fsck spits back that it's occupied
<crashoverride> well thanks mucho
<Jack_Sparrow> elementz: look in ./Trash
<sauvin> in ubuntu? I don't think so, not without heroic surgery.
<wickedsmaat> BLUEFOX83 ==> So, various things can "Remove" it and I'm not going to loose my system???
<juano__> joshua__: if the root account is enabled yes, username root and root pass
<joshua__>  sauvin  soundray , Im not quite sure how to fix the sudoers file
<bluefox83> wickedsmaat, correct
<Ashfire908> juano__, i'm already root :). i get an error which i assume is caused by the device map
<wickedsmaat> BLUEFOX83 ==> great, thanks!
<sauvin> joshua__, I'd do it from a livecd.
<soundray> joshua__: no, but if you follow sauvin's live CD suggestion, you can fix it from a graphical environment
<chazco> Hi... anyone able to help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<IndyGunFreak> dstadulis: thats an odd problem.. i've used partedmagic a lot, never had that issue.
<snama> you must allow root to login through gdm in login window settings
<windego40> hello all
<snama> but there its called system administrator
<dstadulis> IndyGunFreak: Thanks I'll try that out
<joshua__>  sauvin  soundray , I see just copy the livecd sudoers file into the old one?
<juano__> Ashfire908: post the error
<soundray> joshua__: if you can get internet access from the live system, you can pastebin your sudoers and ask for help here.
<windego40> anyone here know how to mount a usb scandisk?
<IndyGunFreak> dstadulis: parted magic/gparted are basically the same thing.
<soundray> joshua__: no
 * sauvin mounts his ubuntu partition and has a look
<PeterPan_>  can any one recomend a good dictionary to install ?
<joshua__>  sauvin  soundray , Ok I will boot the livecd and come back
<IndyGunFreak> dstadulis: why don't you just use the installer to partition your drive?
<soundray> juano__: please don't ever recommend enabling root, and especially running X as root.
<juano__> soundray: i didnt recommend, i answered his question
<milka> how can i update amsn ?
<Ashfire908> juano__, let be try somethingnfirst
<milka> plz
<soundray> juano__: that boils down to the same thing.
<juano__> soundray: is it possible ? yes i said
<sauvin> wow, the ubuntu sudoers file is simple enough: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<juano__> soundray: he didnt ask should i ? he asked if it was possible
<AngelsOfDestiny> smileychris does awn start at bootup?
<dstadulis> IndyGunFreak: are you talking about the ubuntu install disk?
<juano__> Ashfire908: ok
<IndyGunFreak> dstadulis: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: juano__ has been told he is on thin ice with that
<soundray> juano__: I was in a conversation with him, and you barged in with advice that would have been very bad if he had followed it.
<IndyGunFreak> dstadulis: as you're going through the install process, it will allow you to partition the drive before installing
<joshua__>  sauvin  soundray , juano__  I did ask I figured that I could acceszs the /etc/sudoers file that way
<SmileyChris> AngelsOfDestiny: nope
<sauvin> joshua__, in what way?
<Ashfire908> juano__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45840/
<IndyGunFreak> milka: is the current version in the repositories?
<dstadulis> IndyGunFreak: I'm running ubuntu studio
<milka> hoi don't know
<juano__> soundray: i didnt barge in in anything dude, nice attitude by the way
<IndyGunFreak> dstadulis: oh ok, sorry, can't help you.
<milka> but how can i uopdate
<sky`sunset> can some one tell me how to save changes to my usb while i am using live ubuntu7.10 cd?
<dstadulis> IndyGunFreak: and it doesn't have a livecd
<IndyGunFreak> dstadulis: oh ok.
<milka> sudo apt-get update amsn ???
<SmileyChris> AngelsOfDestiny: system > preferences > sessions, put it in startup programs
<juano__> soundray: just helpin out didnt mean to hurt your feelings sheesh
<joshua__>  sauvin  soundray , juano__  Well I can't get access to the sudoers file without root permission
<ActySofts> is there an official torrent containing an ubuntu i386 iso?
<AllNicksAreTaken> I'm considering to switch back to 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> milka: i doubt it.
<soundray> juano__: I take it very badly when people spoil my good advice with bad.
<sauvin> joshua__, are you in the livecd yet?
<AngelsOfDestiny> smileychris thanks
<sky`sunset> how can i save changes to my usb while i am using ubuntu 7.10 live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> milka: If synaptic does not have it then you need to do it manually..  but please backup everything if you are new to linux
<soundray> joshua__: use gksudo gedit
<IndyGunFreak> milka: if the updated version isn't int he repositories, then running the update command, won't do anything
<dstadulis> IndyGunFreak: I just downloaded the last versions of both gparted and partedmagic, going to give new version of gparted one last chance and then try partedmagic thanks for you hel[
<joshua__>  sauvin  soundray , juano__  In other words booting as root wqould allow me to pastebin the contents
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: I linked a line by line tutorial earlier..
<IndyGunFreak> dstadulis: np, hope you get it worked out.
<milka> ok .. thx Indy --
<joshua__>  sauvin  no I am still looking for the cd
<sky`sunset> it didnt work
<sauvin> joshua__, ubuntu doesn't ship with the root account formally enabled.
<milka> ;-)
<sky`sunset> not f6
<sky`sunset> i tried
<juano__> soundray: what do you know about advice beeing good or bad ? plus i didnt give anyone bad advice on anything dude, i just told him it was posible i didnt say it was right or wrong ok ? if he would of asked to do it i would tell him to !sudo
<sky`sunset> i mean i didnt want to install the ubuntu into my usb
<D4rkB34n> soundray, nothing happens
<joshua__> sauvin i see
<kriel> is this user error, or did i forget to install something?   kriel@rea:~/code$ gcc hello.cpp
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: did you setup your usb stick?
<kriel> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<sky`sunset> i just use my usb to save the changes
<danny3793_> is there a way to get my happauge card to work so i can record TV/Gaming?
<sky`sunset> no
<mandrill> cam I reinstall Ubuntu over VNC?
<ActySofts> Is there an official torrent for the Ubuntu i386 ISO?
<soundray> juano__: I appreciate you have your own opinion about this, and I will refrain from continuing this discussion.
<Jack_Sparrow> Then you didnt bother reading ANYTHING
<sky`sunset> i just want to boot from the cd
<sky`sunset> and save the changes to my usb
<sauvin> soundray, spoken like a true diplomat :D
<IndyGunFreak> ActySofts: sure there are.... http://www.ubuntu.com has lists of servers w/ torrents
<joshua__> soundray,  I get the same error when attempting gksudo edit
<sky`sunset> i searched online already
<hangthedj> how do i turn off the password protection for when i come back from suspend?
<soundray> D4rkB34n: sorry, I don't have any other suggestions.
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: Right, and you were given instructions which you ignore.. and come back again
<juano__> soundray: same here.. i hate it when people think they know it all and start stomping on others
<juano__> soundray: btw
<soundray> joshua__: gksudo gedit is for when you're on a live system.
<juano__> soundray: for no particular reason that is
<sauvin> juano__, why don't you go get yourself another beer?
<joshua__> soundray, ok
<joshua__> be back
<sauvin> soundray, do you know if the livecd will automatically mount his installed partition?
<Joe90> Any ltsp folks out there?
<juano__> sauvin: lol you too ?
<juano__> sauvin: yea right..
<kriel> is this user error, or did i forget to install something?   kriel@rea:~/code$ gcc hello.cpp
<kriel> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<ActySofts> IndyGunFreak: thanks! I found it in release notes
<soundray> sauvin: I know that it won't. But I'm hoping he can ask again once he's on the live system.
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: here is the how to do it   one, two three   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9893
<IndyGunFreak> ActySofts: np
<sauvin> kriel, try that with g++
<elementz> Jack_Sparrow, lol I shift/del ed those files
<kriel> sauvin: gpp...? what would the cmd be.
<sauvin> g++, actually.
<sky`sunset> thank u jack_sparrow
<nietoyface> hellp i come from caracas
<kriel> sauvin: since when can commands have non-alpha... ... oh, nevermind. thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: that is the same info I gave you an hour ago that you did not read
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: It is simple...
<sauvin> kriel, valid question, but not all diacritical marks are shell metacharacters.
<sky`sunset> cuz u just told me to preconfig the usb
<sky`sunset> and i didnt have the link
<sky`sunset> i did search it, but i couldnt find it
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: and told you to boot then F6..
<sky`sunset> i did
<sky`sunset> but nothing happen
<sky`sunset> i just tried it just now
<Jack_Sparrow> what did you type after F6
<Ashfire908> juano__?
<ubunt-user> hi
<sky`sunset> it gave me the same menu like what i had b4
<juano__> Ashfire908: yea
<ubunt-user> may i ask a question please ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: no it did not
<robistech60-step> sure
<sauvin> ubunt-user, you just did. Ask another.
<ubunt-user> =)
<juano__> !ask | ubuntu-user
<ubotu> ubuntu-user: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubunt-user> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: You need to read that one simple page.
<ubunt-user> i have a problem with my ubuntu edgy homebox
<sky`sunset> i am reading
<sky`sunset> thx
<ubunt-user> i was installing qmail mail-server
<btard> how do you edit the menu.lst
<ubunt-user> the problem is
<btard> it says read only, how do i negate that temporarily
<juano__> btard: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubunt-user> during the installing of qmail and specifically imaps-courier package
<ubunt-user> electricity went off
<Ashfire908> juano__, what do i do
<B-rabbit> hi guyz i followed the instructions from this site http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html to set up evolution to receive mail from my hotmail account....afterwards i get his message "Unable to connect to POP server 127.0.0.1 Error sending username: -ERR Command not implemented Please enter the POP password for xxxxxx@hotmail.com on host 127.0.0.1"  and i am not sure what to
<btard> thx
<B-rabbit>  do net i know that i am sapose to put in a password...but i tried my root...and my user password...it doesn't seem to work..plz help me.(new to linux) thnkx
<SirBob1701> is there a way to reset the audio "service" or to at least unlock it if a process ended without freeing it?
<davenull> ubunt-user: keep typing on one line, like this
<ubunt-user> electricity went off
 * AutoMatriX Hi folks
<Jack_Sparrow> btard: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubunt-user> and after restarting the box .. it didn't want to start
<bruenig> !hi | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubunt-user> it gave me the following errors
<tonyyarusso> B-rabbit: you need to configure it to use Hotmail
<Tupsik> is there an internet accelerator for Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> s POP server settings
<juano__> Ashfire908: post the error in pastebin
<tonyyarusso> Tupsik: what do you mean?
<bullgard4>  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/18750/ shows a log of my restart. Why does the dmesg time stamp jump in line 59 from [ 0.000000]  suddenly to [ 18.110675]?
<ubunt-user> ./etc/event.d/supervise/status: 'exec' or 'script' must be specified
<Ashfire908> juano__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45840/
<sky`sunset> btw, if i config the usb format that the linux understands, can i still save files to my usb in windows vista?
<ubunt-user> this is the error /etc/event.d/supervise/status: 'exec' or 'script' must be specified
<Ashfire908> juano__, already gave that to you
<ubunt-user> any help ?
<Tupsik> I mean compressors
<AutoMatriX> I defenitely should learn that command by heart, good evening bruenig
<Tupsik> toonels
<sky`sunset> will the vista understands the format?
<bruenig> !sorry | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<ubunt-user> hellooo
<sauvin> sky`sunset, what is the usb device?
<tonyyarusso> B-rabbit: your hotmail password
<AutoMatriX> bruenig, :D
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: No. not unless you add a second partition on the same usb
<juano__> Ashfire908: missed it.. ok.. mm doesnt seem to be able to find a place to install on sdb
<Raff7> hi ubunt-user
<davenull> ubunt-user: can it boot?
<Ashfire908> juano__, huh
<sky`sunset> got u
<AutoMatriX> !test | AutoMatriX
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset: NOt trying to be a pin..
<Jack_Sparrow> pain
<Ashfire908> juano__, that error refers to array 0, drive 0, partition 1.
<sky`sunset> lol
<sauvin> sky`sunset, I just tuned in (sort of) to what you're asing. What is your usb device, and what are you trying to do with it again, please?
<sky`sunset> usb is kinston
<Jack_Sparrow> sauvin: check the link about persistent on usb
<Ashfire908> juano__, i moved this stuff from a server that i own
<sauvin> Jack_Sparrow, that link scrolled off.
<B-rabbit> tonyyarusso: i did that when i first opened evolution....it filled in all the configuration and stuff.....i also put in my hotmail password...it doesn't seem to work :(
<Jack_Sparrow> sky`sunset:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9893
<Tupsik> how do I sync time from internet with ubuntu?
<sky`sunset> can u read my pm ? sauvin?
 * sauvin reads
<sauvin> sky`sunset, I didn't get any pm from you.
<robdig_> Tupsik: ntpd
<stefg> Tupsik: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<metalfan> Tupsik: google doesnt know?
<sky`sunset> can u send me pm sauvin?
<juano__> Ashfire908: is it a flash memory key ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sauvin: here is another  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<juano__> Ashfire908: sdb ?
<sauvin> sky`sunset, I'm reading.
<chester_martins> can anybody play iunes at ubuntu??
<chester_martins> i can with wine, but it's slow :S
<Tupsik> one more question - is there a fast but feature-rich graphics viewer?
<B-rabbit> does anyone know how to change the POP(protocol) password...can it be done?
<sauvin> sky`sunset, Jack_Sparrow, as I understand it, what's being discussed here is reformatting a USB device to ext2, no?
<Ashfire908> juano__, i want grub on the the flash drive, sdb
<sky`sunset> right
<juano__> Ashfire908: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/grub_intro/ that could be usefull
<sky`sunset> then the windows can't understand the format anymore
<sauvin> sky`sunset, Jack_Sparrow, I believe fs.org has ext2 FS drivers for Windows.
<sky`sunset> really?
<joshua__> cd cuts off half of my desktop
<sky`sunset> how can i put the name b4 the msg?
<sky`sunset> sauvin
<stefg> !ext3 | sky`sunset
<ubotu> sky`sunset: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Tupsik> is there a fast but feature-rich graphics viewer?
<mariano7> net
<joshua__> in other words I hope this is a quick fix I dont want to have to configure xorg.conf just to fix my sudo problem
<sauvin> stefg, YES, thank you.
<sauvin> josh, regardless of the state of your desktop, you should still be able to open an xterm.
<Jack_Sparrow> sauvin: Sorry had to get the door..
<joshua__> sauvin: sounds good
<sauvin> Jack_Sparrow, don't be sorry. Life, like doodoo, happens.
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, it nees to be setup specifically for that purpose
<sky`sunset> stefg, how can i put the name b4 the msg?
<Jack_Sparrow> sauvin: you can add a second partition on there for windows if you must.
<Tupsik> then tell me guys, is it possible to compile Ubuntu kernel with optimizations for my system?
<joshua__> so at the the promtp type gksudo edit?
<sauvin> Jack_Sparrow, of course you can, if the usb device is large enough to manage it.
<sky`sunset> can config the formats taht both linux and windows can understand?
<Jack_Sparrow> sauvin: It works quite well...  I have an iso of a basic usb in persistent.. I think base is 42 meg
<stefg> !kernel | Tupsik
<ubotu> Tupsik: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<davenull> Tupsik: yes, look up in google, too long to tell you here
<Jack_Sparrow> sauvin: I just got frustrated telling him to look and he kept wining about not being able to find anything
<Tupsik> so doesn't this speed up the Ubuntu?
<sauvin> Jack_Sparrow, who?
<joshua__> soundray sauvin, nopw that I am in the live environment what should I do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skygge_: No you cant
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry wronk sky
<sauvin> joshua__, if your desktop is messed up, I'd open a terminal and try to use nano to edit the /etc/sudoers file.
<Skygge_> Jack_Sparrow, np
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<sauvin> Mind you, you'll have to FIND it, first, joshua__; it'll be on a /dev/hd* or /dev/sd* partition.
<uberr> yo. what are the defaults for grub when booting xp and vista
<stefg> !grub | uberr
<ubotu> uberr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joshua__> sauvin: We are really testing my shell command knowledge today
<atlef> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sauvin> testing? Heck, no! We're EXPANDING it!
<Jvalldom> x-server has no dga support
<Jvalldom> what is that?
<killroy_2> Tidus: I have my lappy available now, so if you have a few minutes maybe you can direct me to a few answers.
<sauvin> Man, the current state of the Linux art is such that you'll find it REALLY really REALLY handy to have a good working knowledge of the shell environment.
<chazco> Hi... I'm using Nautilus to connect to FTP... on other FTP clients i get automatically sent to the correct directory (it varys) on the site... but nautilius just drops me into its root... any ideas?
<Rudd-O> hullo guys.  what's the set of steps I have to do to build a package if I have an old version of a package with its .dsc file, and the latest tarball of the source?
<sauvin> .oO(".dsc"?)
<stefg> !packaging
<matttis> which /proc is for the screen reslolution or refresh rate ?
<joshua__> sauvin: what is the quick way to mount drives in root
 * sky`sunset slaps sauvin around a bit with a large trout
<killroy_2> Tidus: firstly, lspci does review that the pcmcia nic (the wpc54g v4 is using the TI chipset
<Rudd-O> sauvin: .dsc is what I get when I apt-get source
<ubotu> packaging is The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Rudd-O> ok lemme read that
<killroy_2> Tidus: and the internal wifi nic is the Intel PRO Wireless 2100
<sauvin> joshua__, do you know what partition your installed ubuntu is on?
<Rudd-O> its really slow, the site doesnt load
<Ctrl_> is intel X3100 completable with gutsy?
<Rudd-O> Ctrl_: I'm not sure if gutsy may complete intel X3100
<Rudd-O> :-)
<ComPro> what would cause fglrx to stop working? last night after a reboot, it wouldn't load X properly, so today, i reformatted and started from scratch, and fglrx still will not load X properly. it falls back to vesa.  http://pastebin.com/m1b146ca2 <-- here is my Xorg.0.log file
<matttis> !proc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rudd-O> compro lemme read your file
<Rudd-O> hang on a sec
<Tupsik> does a self-compiled kernel speed the system up?
<joshua__> I think I better just reboot into safemode ? I have three harddrives with about five partitions I think its hdc1
<Ctrl_> when i installed gutsy my card was working fine but after playing with xorg its working anymore
<killroy_2> Tidus: here are two issues I have right now: the Intel wifi is no longer even scanning for connections.  I'd made a change to knetworkManager and set the wifi to DHCP and autostart and now it just doesn't scan at all
<sauvin> Tupsik, *sometimes*, but not usually perceptibly.
<a-arschi> kotz
<Ctrl_> its not working anymore*
<sky`sunset> how can i put ur name b4 my msg?
<killroy_2> Tidus: that being said, the linksys (wpc54g v4) doesn't even show up.
<Rudd-O> that is certainly a library that got upgraded and has a bug, or the fglrx driver has a bug itself
<Rudd-O> you need to report the backtrace in your log to bugs.launchpad.net
<naynay> Hey people, ca someone help me....i'm just suffered a major data loss
<Rudd-O> naynay: state your question
<sauvin> Tupsik, the problem with rolling your own kernel is that distros often have their own patchsets and configs; if you don't acknowledge those, you risk breaking things.
<sky`sunset> can someone tell me how to ut the name b4 the msg ?
<sky`sunset> sauvin
<a-arschi> paule118
<Rudd-O> I'm building pulse 0.9.8, if anyone wants the debs, just let me know
<Ctrl_> any1 suggest if i should reinstall gutsy?
<killroy_2> Tidus: so, firstly do you have any idea how to get the linksys to start such that I can scan and connect, and secondly, what happened to my intel (if you have any suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it)
<sauvin> sky`sunset, what do you mean?
<AllNicksAreTaken> just wondering, can I start Ubuntu 7.10 in the LiveCD environment? When I boot from the CD I am only able to install it via Text Mode
<Rudd-O> Ctrl_: doing the same thing over and over is the definition of insanity
<joshua__> sky sunset begin typing the name and press tab
<ComPro> Rudd-O: the driver worked yesterday. i rebooted today and it failed. i had nothing to lose, so i reformatted, and i'm still getting that problem. what could have happened?
<sky`sunset> like i wanna specify ur name
<a-arschi>  Pelo hat den Raum ubuntu betreten.
<a-arschi> 	killroy_2	Tidus: so, firstly do you have any idea how to get the linksys to start such that I can scan and connect, and secondly, what
<sky`sunset> and everytime i need to ur the person's name
<juano__> Ctrl_: pastebin your xorg.conf
<robdig_> sky`sunset: with the keyboard
<sky`sunset> is there a shortcut?
<sauvin> sky`sunset, what irc client are you using?
<juano__> Ctrl_: what card model ?
<Tupsik> sauvin: " but not usually perceptibly" - can u give more details please?
<sky`sunset> i used the old one
<Ctrl_> INtel gm956 x3100
<sky`sunset> but i updated it just now
<sky`sunset> like , u talked to me, and u can put my name b4 ur msg
<lu_> i'm having some problems getting my ubuntu machine to browse shares on a windows machine.  can someone help?
<Rudd-O> see comment about insanity before
<sky`sunset> how can u do that?
<sauvin> sky`sunset, what irc client are you using?
<killroy_2> !de | a-arschi
<ubotu> a-arschi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Rudd-O> but you should try to move to the ati driver first, see if that works
<a-arschi> anux] hat die Verbindung unterbrochen. (Client Quit)
<naynay> I had 21GB of work data on an external HDD and it has been deleted by an unwitting family member.....unfortunately, that were haveing a good clean out and removed it from the trash bin aswell
<Ctrl_> nothings works with it (compliling new kernel + getting intel drivers + mesa + glx + dri+ everythings i could think about)
<sky`sunset> 6.31
<Pelo> a-arschi, I beg your pardon ?
<joshua__> sky`sunset: Just begoin typ[ing the name and press tab to autoicomplete]
<sky`sunset> sauvin 6.31
<sauvin> sky`sunset, 6.31 of what?
<AllNicksAreTaken> nevermind my last question
<Rudd-O> change vesa for ati, see if it starts using the command sudo X :4, then paste us /var/log/Xorg.4.log
<a-arschi> had 21GB of work data on an external HDD and it has been deleted by an u
<joshua__> sauvin:  What is the best way to mount a harddrive in live mode?
<sky`sunset> oh, just like using linux
<matttis> which /proc is for the screen reslolution or refresh rate ?
<MeeKs> i just got this laptop for my dad, hes very very very computer "retarded" i want some opinions on what version of linux to run on this for him.  http://global.acer.com/products/notebook/as3680.htm
<meoblast001> hello, ive been trying to get help from #C++ but they just critisize me, so ill ask here since other Ubuntu users might have experienced this..... i need a way for resources to be copied through the build script?... i checked the internet and cant find anything
<sauvin> joshua__, do you know what partition your installed ubuntu is on?
<Rudd-O> Ctrl_: you're better off not compiling stuff manually, unless you can build a debian package.  trust me, it is better for your long-term mental health :-D
<joshua__> sauvin: I think its hdc1
<Rudd-O> ahahaaha! its finishing pulseaudio deb
<ComPro> Rudd-O, the vesa driver works. fglrx doesn't.
<sauvin> joshua__, it's not likely to be hdc1.
<Jock2> Sometimes Ubuntu freezes, such as when trying to run a  particular application in full-screen mode in Wine. I can't move the mouse cursor, and ctrl+alt+del doesn't work. Do I have to restart the computer, or is there another way?
<Rudd-O> ComPro: NOT fglrx.  ATI.
<adac> if I want that a python script is executed at first when an user shuts down the system...were do i have to put it or how do i solve this?
<Ctrl_> Rud , Ubuntu isnt the first linux distro that i use belieave me ;)
<joshua__> sauvin:  I have an unconventional partition set-up
<Rudd-O> Jock2: control alt del never works on Linux X Window System, but you can try Control Alt BACKSPACE
<juano__> ComPro: enabled restricted drivers ?¡
<sauvin> joshua__, do you have a /media directory?
<Rudd-O> Jock2: the freeze is most likely not a freeze but a windowing system hang
<Jock2> Rudd-O: didn't work either :(
<AllNicksAreTaken> silly alternate iso is supposed to have LiveCD, but it doesn't. *shrugs*
<joshua__> sauvin: Yes but there is nothing listed there
<ComPro> juano_: i enabled restricted drivers. that's when it broke.
<Jock2> Rudd-O: ok, I see.
<Rudd-O> if you have sysrq enabled (I'm not sure if thats the default) you can try the sysrq magic key combo that kills the X server
<Rudd-O> lemme fetch you a guide
<sauvin> joshua__, try this (in the terminal): mkdir /media/mystuff
 * sauvin is going to play merry hell trying to figure out how to mount stuff on a livecd system if that doesn't work
<juano__> ComPro: and you install anything before that ?
<Rudd-O> http://rudd-o.com/archives/2007/08/01/controlling-runaway-processes-on-linux
<ComPro> juano_: no, it's a clean install
<joshua__> sauvin:  Permisision denied
<sauvin> joshua__, try sudo mkdir /media/mystuff
<juano__> ComPro: i see.. what video card ?
<saruzzo> ciao a tutti
<ComPro> juano_: ATI Radeon x1650 PCI Express
<juano__> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<joshua__> sauvin:  that worked
<sauvin> joshua__, try sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /media/mystuff
<juano__> ComPro: followed the !ati guide ?
<Ashfire908> juano__, grub says it can't mount.
<Ctrl_> I guess i am going to remove this stupid distro , i never like debian and i didnt know why i though i would ;)
<sauvin> (now, the question I have is: on what partition is the ubuntu livecd mounted?
<ComPro> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juano__> ComPro: if the restricted one doesnt work, try installing the binary one
<Rudd-O> sauvin: use the mount command to figure out
<juano__> ComPro: follow that guide
<Rudd-O> Ctrl_: I have the same quibbles you have
<sauvin> Rudd-O, I'd have to find my freaking livecd and reboot on it :\
<RequinB4> can anyone tell me the difference between a drive and a mount
<a-arschi> had 21GB of work data on an external HDD and it has been deleted by an u
<Rudd-O> sauvin: the livecd is mounted on a fictitious loopback filesystem, not on a real partition
<juano__> Ashfire908: u follow the guide in that link ?
<Ctrl_> really? prove it
<stefg> RequinB4: a drive is raw hardware. when yo have a filesystem on t you can mount it to a directory tree
<sauvin> Rudd-O, what would the livecd's device node be?
<Jvalldom> dga support? need help
<sky`sunset> does this channel allow pm  ?
<B-rabbit> does evolution need imap(Internet message access protocol) to work
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. is it possible to save a divx that's being streamed by totem-plugin?
<Rudd-O> RequinB4: a drive is the physical machine with platters inside.  a volume is a partition with data and format inside the drive.  a mount is a place on your filesystem where the volume shows up.
<RequinB4> stefg - ah that makes more sence - just confused people use the two interchangably
<RequinB4> Rudd-O
<sauvin> sky`sunset, if you can't pm, I suspect it's because your nick isn't registered or you're not identified.
<Rudd-O> NET||abuse: honestly dont know, I suggest usinv VLC
<stefg> !pm | sky`
<ubotu> sky`: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Rudd-O> sauvin: try ls -l /dev/scd0
<sky`sunset> but i joined the other server
<sky`sunset> i can send pm
<NET||abuse> Rudd-O, is there something i can do to use vlc as a plugin instead?
<Rudd-O> or whatever your drive is, it might be /dev/hdb or something
<chester_martins_> HOW CAN I DELETE A DIRECTORY BY COMAND LINE?
<sauvin> Rudd-O, so, joshua__ should be OK with this.
<Ashfire908> chester_martins, rm -R
<chester_martins_> THE OPPOSITE OF MKDIR
<stefg> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Rudd-O> chester_martins_: use rm -rf /path/to/dir
<a-arschi>  :)
<chester_martins_> lol
<chester_martins_> ok
<RequinB4> !caps | chester_martins
<ubotu> chester_martins: please see above
<juano__> chester_martins sudo rm -r mydir
<chester_martins_> :D
<killroy_2> chester_martins: rm -r <directory)
<ComPro> juano__: i cann't install the binary drivers. they break things past version 8.37
<chester_martins_> thanks
<a-arschi>  '<  :'(
<Ctrl_> ches but rmdir for empity folders
<Rudd-O> NET||abuse: you cant plug vlc into totem.  totem uses gstramer, vlc uses its own internal machinery
<Ashfire908> juano__, grub says it can't mount.
<a-arschi>  :|  :)  :|  '<
<ComPro> juano__: i did follow the instructions for the restricted driver
<Ctrl_> funny , each one suggest how to remove dir by his own way ;)
<sky`sunset> sauvin : but i can send pm in other servers
<Rudd-O> but -i guess you could in theory hack the totem pipeline to output a copy of the stream to disk
<bullgard4>  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/18750/ shows a log of my restart. Why does the dmesg time stamp jump in line 59 from [ 0.000000]  suddenly to [ 18.110675]?
<Rudd-O> you're better off building a gstreamer pipeline manually and executing that pipeline
<sauvin> sky`sunset, freenode servers have their own irc server software.
<Rudd-O> bullgard4: because time is a relative construct?
<sky`sunset> sauvin i c
<sauvin> sky`sunset, if I wasn't clear on this point, you're on a freenode server now.
<Rudd-O> or maybe because after 18 seconds give or take, the klogd is started and extracts data from the kernel log ringbuffer into userspace
<sky`sunset> sauvin, i know wut u r saying.
<chester_martins_> can anybody help me? i'm trying doing a custom of ubuntu for one school use... who can help me talk me pvt :)
<Jvalldom> problemas /dev/video0 con el camorama alguien lo ha pasado ya?
<bullgard4> Rudd-O: Since the days of Einstein time is a relative coordinate. Still it does not jump.
<MeeKs> i just got this laptop for my dad, hes very very very computer "retarded" i want some opinions on what version of linux to run on this for him.  http://global.acer.com/products/notebook/as3680.htm
<juano__> ComPro: break things ?
<sauvin> !es > Jvalldom
<killroy_2> okay, I've just turned off my internal wifi and have installed a pcmcia linksys wpc54g v4 wifi card.  It has power (the light is on).  How do I configure it to work?
<killroy_2> !pcmcia
<hdevalence> so if I format an externat drive with ext3, will the journal protect against accidental unplugging?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joshua__> sauvin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45847/
<a-arschi> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Rudd-O> shit I cant get the pulseaudio package to build
<ComPro> juano__: i get a garbled, multicolored display that totally locks the system. happens in linux, xp, and vista unless i use an older driver
<Ashfire908> juano__, nvm i think i got it...
<Jvalldom> sauvin:  que??
<Rudd-O> it doesnt specify where its attempting to install files
<juano__> Ashfire908: ah good
<AllNicksAreTaken> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jvalldom> sauvin:  como lo resolviste?
<AllNicksAreTaken> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Rudd-O> ComPro: get a new video card.
<ComPro> Rudd-O: i'm working just fine in windows, and i was working fine in linux. i'm not going to shell out money when i dont have to.
<juano__> ComPro: im familiar with nvidia more than ati... and what happens with a lower version ?
<stefg> bullgard4: it does jump.... you go to bed at 0:00, but the next thing you notice is looking at the clock at 8:00 in the morning... or whenever you rise :-)
<Rudd-O> ComPro: dont you just say that the vid is also scrambled on windows?
<ComPro> juano__: with a lower version, i work just fine in windows, and i was working fine in linux until today
<ComPro> Rudd-O - only if i use a newer driver
<sauvin> Jvalldom, I don't speak Spanish well enough to be able to help you. You'll have to find a Spanish-speaking channel. I thought there'd be an #ubuntu-es channel.
<ifco> hey guys
 * ifco says hi
<juano__> Rudd-O: with the binary driver he had that issue only version 8.37 or ^^
<a7x> MeeKs, keep your father on windows
<Rudd-O> ComPro: then its definitely, DEFINITELY, a bug in the driver
<RequinB4> !es | Jvalldom
<ubotu> Jvalldom: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<chester_martins_> %C12can anybody help me? i'm trying doing a custom of ubuntu for one school use... who can help me talk me pvt :)
<joshua__> sauvin:  did you get my pastebin?
<sauvin> joshua__, I don't know sudoers well enough to be able to help with that file. Something called SMB4K borked it.
<Rudd-O> USE THE ATI driver momentarily,
<nightdragon> hello everybody
<bullgard4> stefg: I will do that soon...
<Ashfire908> juano__, let me attempt to boot
<juano__> ComPro: then disable the restricted driver and install the lower version of the binary again
<Ashfire908> bbl/brb
<juano__> Ashfire908: sure
<Rudd-O> sauvin: sudoers format can be consulted in sudoers manpage
<ifco> cant find how to actually install the plugins i downloaded!!
<ComPro> Rudd-O: But what could explain it working yesterday, but not today, even after a complete reformat and reinstall of ubuntu?
<sauvin> Can anybody help joshua__ with his b0rked sudoers file?
<whisperkiller> uktyhboijhoijpidtyuilk
<Jvalldom> asuvin: i do speak english. sorry i have the spanish channel open either
 * ompaul fatfingers the keyboard
<Rudd-O> but honestly, I didnt understandt he manpage
<RequinB4> nosotros solomente podemos hablar un poco aqui :D
<sky`sunset> does anyone here use backtrack 2?
<Rudd-O> ComPro: because perhaps the card has developed a GLITCH?
<whisperkiller> 2>:o873
<RequinB4> lol Jvalldom
<Rudd-O> I have seen it happen
<kanuha> whats the best email client that docks in gnome?
<joshua__> I can delete that entry with vi?
<MdL054> Guys, when I boot up off of the ubuntu CD it bring me to a (initramfs) prompt... This is after selecting the run/install option
<B-rabbit> OMG!! guyz i am trying to use evolution(first timer) and when i put in my password....this window pops up and it says "Error sending password: -ERR Hotmail said you must pay money to have WebDAV access"...does this mean i have to pay to hotmail  to access my account via evolution!
<nightdragon> is there anyone that can help? i am no longer able to access my windows partition from unix (sda3 i think)... and i cant seem to find the disk manager to mount it! help!
<sauvin> Jvalldom, so that I'll understand better what you're trying to ask, can you repeat your problem in English?
<sky`sunset> does anyone here use backtrack 2?
<Rudd-O> kanuha: evolution.  it has a dock icon plugin in the preferences plugins.
<chester_martins_> can anybody help me? i'm trying doing a custom of ubuntu for one school use... anybody could help me??
<Jvalldom> sure
<Rudd-O> B-rabbit: hotmail is not compatible with evolution in any shape or form
<nightdragon> chester: edubuntu?
<Rudd-O> you need to use gotmail to automate getting mail from htomail into a local folder and use the local folder
<emma> B-rabbit -- I am sorry I cannot help you and I realize this may not be a productive comment but in all honesty I truely believe you would be better off just not using hotmail.
<stefg> !boot | MdL054
<ubotu> MdL054: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<davenull> B-rabbit: yes, hotmail is a pay for pop3 acces
<Rudd-O> use gmail
<kanuha> Rudd-O, does it still show in the taskbar when minimized?
 * sauvin ne se rit de personne qui parle une langue etrangere mais doit exiger qu'on parle anglais dan les parages
<juano__> gmail rulez
<emma> B-rabbit,  ubuntu and everything else aside using Hotmail just makes no sense in this day and age.
<Rudd-O> kanuha: the notif area plugin makes a mail icon appear on the notification area when yo ahve mail
<stefg> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<sauvin> emma, I use hotmail, yahoo mail and gmail.
<nightdragon> gmail does rule.
<Rudd-O> emma: hi there!
<emma> sauvin -- You are 2/3rd sane.
<juano__> lol
<sauvin> Well, I don't use hotmail for much :\
<Jock2> Rudd-O: I looked that up, and doing Alt+SysRq+REISUB reboots the system. That's probably better than just pressing the power button.
<kanuha> Rudd-O, thx
<Rudd-O> Jock2: you should just do alt sysrq K
<nightdragon> (jesus christ)
<Rudd-O> that should kill and make X restart
<joshua__> sauvin:  since I logged out I lost the page where soundray gave me a command for visudo If ican get that shell command I can just delete the smb stuff
<Rudd-O> SAK rules
<ifco> heyy guys does anyone know how to install the pidgin/gaim plugins after downloading them?
<Jvalldom> i have installed ubuntu 7.10. Everything went find except the integrated webcam that was not and still is recognized. So i read on the web about gspca, did instalation, but still have problem with /dev/video0. seems that it is not created
<sauvin> joshua, I don't use vi for editing. I use nano.
<emma> Why not use emacs?
<stefg> !webcam | Jvalldom
<joshua__> sauvin: can you scroll back and repaste the sudoers file has a note that says it must be edited with visudo
<Rudd-O> Jvalldom: if /dev/video0 is not created automatically, then thev ideo card driver does not support the card.  test using dmesg to see if when you plug the card, the deriver picks it up
<sauvin> emma, because I never troubled myself to learn it, and it's not needed for small jobs.
<Undead_Zeu1> This is very annoying, my sound sometimes likes to randomly stop working. First it stops working in a java webstart application
<emma> sauvin - I see.
<Undead_Zeu1> then it ceases working altogether, how can I avoidt his?
<ubotu> Jvalldom: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Undead_Zeu1> this*?
<Rudd-O> emacs ise vil
<sauvin> joshua__, I don't know what that warning is about. I've never used vi for anything, and I HAVE edited the sudoers file. With nano.
<emma> I'm gonna tell #emacs you said that.
<Rudd-O> Undead_Zeu1: check the dmesg command output, see if there are driver errors
<Jvalldom> i have downloaded the ati drivers already
<Phill> How do I rekey my mouse? I have a spare key that I want it to behave like a "middleclick" how may I do this?
<ompaul> please quit with the flame wars
<Jvalldom> but gonna see about dmesg
<sauvin> emma, you go right ahead and tell #emacs I said that. I'll argue that the tool that serves a particular individual best is the best one to use.
<stefg> Rudd-O: http://bash.org/?795779
<Rudd-O> Phill: check the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11.  You can remap mouse buttons
<deadlock> alguien que hable español? uso ubuntu 7.10 y cuando añado un programa inicio de la sesion no arranca el progrma
<ompaul> sauvin, emma please quit with the flame wars
<Rudd-O> stefg: whats your name?
<jscinoz> Ubuntu is randomly crashing for me (in such sysrq combinations or ctrl-alt-bksp do nothing) this occurs when i open multiple programs without waiting for the previous one to open before starting the next. This is definitely not hardware related as it occurs on two different machines, and doesn't happen in windows, what is causing this and how can i fix it?
<ompaul> !es | deadlock
<Rudd-O> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> deadlock: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phill> Rudd-O: X11 can be configured by hand?
<sauvin> ompaul, I'm done with "flame wars" :D
<emma> No problem. I don't think we are really arguing or flaming eachother though.
<chester_martins_> can anybody run iTunes on UBUNTU??
<emma> We love eachother.
<eth01> no you cannot run iTunes on ubuntu ...
<jscinoz> chester_martins_ i belive it runs perfectly using WINE
<Rudd-O> jscinoz: two machines may have hardware issues, you know?  anyway, what is COMMON factor on those two machines?
<ompaul> sauvin, emma lets call it preemptive on my part
<Rudd-O> eth01: itunes < amarok
<juano__> chester_martins_: with wine you can
<sauvin> chester_martins_, I've read in various places that recent versions of iTunes on wine is a Bad Idea.
<emma> Sure no prob :P
<eth01> jscinoz: it's very slow.
<sauvin> ompaul, in a busy channel like this, nobody can blame you.
<chester_martins_> it's slow with wine :S
<juano__> chester_martins_: yep
<Rudd-O> Phill:  ROFL!
<eth01> Russ-O: it's not iTunes .... read questions properly.
<juano__> chester_martins_: i prefer amarok or rhythmbox or listen
<Phill> Rudd-O; I've had bad experiences with X11 configuration files -,-
<stefg> chester_martins_: it's called amarok on ubuntu :-)
<Rudd-O> damnit, I want pulseaudio 0.9.8 and I have no idea how to build it!
<eth01> or, you could just create a windows VM using XEN ;)
<sauvin> Is the iTunes question because of a recent iPod?
<michal__> Hi, I bought Creative Zen, and i want to connect it to my computer. How can i do it?
<Rudd-O> Phill: me too.  just back the file up
<Rudd-O> oh
<Jvalldom> v4l-conf says v4l-conf: using X11 display :1.0
<Jvalldom> WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.
<Rudd-O> back the file up
<Jvalldom> mode: 1280x800, depth=24, bpp=32, bpl=5120, base=unknown
<Jvalldom> can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<Rudd-O> STOP the gdm service
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know what the heck this means ?"Failed to create pipe for communicating with child process (Too many open files)"
<chester_martins_> juano__ but one thing that others don't do is organize music directory automaticly
<Rudd-O> and then start X manually once
<a-arschi> a-arschi hat sich am So 25 Nov 2007 22:16:01 CET eingeloggt und ist seit 1 Minute und 19 Sekunden
<Rudd-O> that way you can quickly revert without your system randomly blinking the login screen
<nightdragon> umm... does anyone know the parition manager for linux? what its called?
<Rudd-O> chester_martins_: amarok does organize stuff if you tell it to
<chester_martins_> ?
<a-arschi> a-arschi hat sich am So 25 Nov 2007 22:16:01 CET eingeloggt und ist seit 1 Minute und 19 Sekunden
<Rudd-O> nightdragon: there are several.  what is it that you intend to do?
<sauvin> a-arschi, who cares?
<chester_martins_> really...and i don't need an extra plugin?
<juano__> chester_martins_: yes , in listen it does organize your music
<stefg> !info amarok | chester_martins_
<ubotu> chester_martins_: amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 9618 kB, installed size 31020 kB
<michal__> nightdragon: qparted or q-parted
<Rudd-O> its an autoannuncer script
<juano__> chester_martins_: what i havent been able to do is make my rokr phone sync its itunes in linux
<chester_martins_> i used listen...but it didn't organize :S
<sauvin> ompaul, like I said, in a busy channel like this, nobody can blame you :D
<Rudd-O> rokr = failr
<juano__> chester_martins_: but who cares, i can listen to music with my 512 memory in the rokr using normal mp3s
<kanuha> Oni-Dracula, don't know, I had that before as well when copying files, unfortunately I reinstalled Ubuntu and it went away
<Undead_Zeu1> Rudd-O: I don't see driver errors
 * michal__ requests libraries to connect Creative Zen in Gnomad
<Phill> Rudd-O: wtc can I change?
<juano__> chester_martins_: so itunes = pooh
<chester_martins_> amarok runs well with gnome?
<Rudd-O> ?
<Rudd-O> itunes: 8=D
<Rudd-O> amarok: 8==========D
<chester_martins_> never! itunes is the best music organizer!!
<juano__> lol
<Rudd-O> chester_martins_: you honestly haven't organized music with amarok before, have you?
<juano__> its the slowest program ive ever seen
<jscinoz> Rudd-0, both are laptops running ubuntu, thats the only thing in common, and my current one has had the mobo, gpu and cpu replaced already, and memtest returns no errors.
<chester_martins_> amarok runs wel with gnome???????
<jscinoz> rudd-O, so i'm quite sure its related to ubuntu
<Rudd-O> I meant any common hardware among the laptops, jscinoz
<Undead_Zeu1> this is BS, Ubuntu has been giving me annoying problems ever since I installed it, I am going back to Windows XP
<Rudd-O> I was an easytag freak, until I discovered the amarok tag editor and musicbrainz thang
<killroy_2> I'm trying to get my linksys wpc54g v4 wifi NIC to mount in ubuntu but it's a now go.  Anyone working with PCMCIA able to help?
<Ashfire908> j
<sauvin> Amarok is a pretty ambitious project; it's not the simplest thing you can use, but the little monster certainly has lots of CAPABILITY.
<juano__> best music player is audacious
<Rudd-O> Undead_Zeu1: good luck with the journey. I left windows XP because it gave me annoying problems, and so has kubuntu, but the difference is in kubuntu I can actually FIX
<juano__> by far
<Ashfire908> juano__: nope
<Rudd-O> juano__: audacious = lame xmms clone
<jscinoz> Rudd-O, alright... CPU, one was centrino solo, one centrino duo, first had 1gb of 333mhz ram, other has 4gb of 666, old had nvidia gefore 5200M, new has 8400m GS
<Rudd-O> maybe related to video?
<Rudd-O> can you try vesa driver?
<chester_martins_> i need a good music organizer!!
<juano__> Rudd-O: can you play midis, spc, nsf  with amarok ?
<Rudd-O> see if it goes away
<Undead_Zeu1> I haven't been able to fix any of my problems in Ubuntu, and Windows XP actually gave me no problems
<Ashfire908> juano__: i told it to boot the flash drive and i got this: "GRUB "
<jscinoz> Rudd-O, vesa or the non accelerated nvidia?
<Rudd-O> juano__: not midis, but I think scp and nsf yes, if xine plays it, amarok plays it
<juano__> lol
<Rudd-O> jscinoz: vesa and nv if you can
<jscinoz> Rudd-O, alright, brb restarting X
<Rudd-O> Ashfire908: grub is just the computer's way of saying it wants food.
<juano__> Rudd-O: a player that cant play midis just is way bad
<Rudd-O> short, sweet, to the point grunt
<Rudd-O> juano__: a man who listens to midis is plain sick
<sauvin> Well, if you don't like Amarok, why don't you browse the repos? I thought I saw several.
<juano__> Rudd-O: yep ;)
<juano__> Rudd-O: hehe
<stefg> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Rudd-O> rofl
<Rudd-O> I thought steg was gonna request a list of playaz in the channel
<Rukus> anyone have any suggestions on a flashfxp alternative? i tried gftp, but i cant get it to do what i want
<stefg> can we have mediaplayer wars in #ubuntu-offtopic and concentrate on support in here ?
<Rudd-O> it probably would have said Rudd-O as the first list element
<Rudd-O> Rukus: Konqueror?
<juano__> Ashfire908: so you tried booting with pendrive ?
<Rukus> does it do SSL?
<Rudd-O> I used weex to push shit through FTP.  it was fantastic
<juano__> Ashfire908: and it gave you an error ?
<juano__> Ashfire908: what error ?
<Rukus> i need it ti do auth TLS
<mico> hi therre
<Rudd-O> Rukus: not really sure if it does SSL FTP
<PriceChild> Use sftp instead of ftp.
<Rudd-O> you're the owner of a topsite, arent you?
<sky`sunset> y do we have to unmount the usb drive b4 formatting it?
<Rukus> me?
<Ashfire908> juano__: none. just "GRUB "
<killroy_2> support question: how do I get my wifi device to scan for my network.  My wifi was working and now it doesn't scan for a network.  Is there a way to reconfigure wifi?  remove drivers and reinstall or something?
<sky`sunset> btw does anyone here use backtrack 2?
<Rudd-O> sftp requires ssh, which isnt exactly compaible with the needs of a topsite operator
<Ashfire908> with the space
<Rukus> Rudd-O ?
<juano__> Ashfire908: just that at bootime ?
<sky`sunset> y do we have to unmount the usb drive b4 formatting it?
<Rudd-O> killroy_2: either use the systray icon of network manager, or install wpa_supplicant and configure it , which is a PAIN but works every time
<sauvin> sky`sunset, you can't format a filesystem that's currently in use.
<nightdragon> lol this is a MADHOUSE
<Rudd-O> sky`sunset:  because if you dont umount it, the kernel gets REALLY CONFUSED as to what data is on disk
<sky`sunset> k
<sky`sunset> thank u
<Rudd-O> of course, this is a known fact of every operating systme
<Rudd-O> not just linux
<Rukus> Rudd-O  is who the owner of a topsite?
<Rudd-O> you
<Rukus> why do u say that
<Rudd-O> I didnt mean owner, I just meant operator
<Rudd-O> flashfxp is typically the software of choice for topsite ops
<Rukus> no, i got leech access if u wanna know
<Rudd-O> fantastik
<boguh> hi, i just installed windows after ubuntu and now im trying to restore my mbr. i booted the live cd and chrooted to my system partiton. but now there are no /dev/sda devices to install grub. what can i do?
<Rudd-O> it'd be great to have leech access to a topsite carrying dance music.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ciacon> hi all - I have a Q - what is the best way to find out what kind of Sound System I use?? I just installed the Kubuntu 7.10 and am experienceing some sound problems - all command line apps seem to have problems accessing the soundcard and I also have the feeling, that Kopete does not notify me of new messages thaks to sound-problems - can someone give me some advice??
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> juano__: yep
<killroy_2> Rudd-O: I think I managed to break it with the KNetworkManager - I tried to enable it to autostart and DHCP and since they it doesn't even scan for the network.
<stefg> !grub | boguh
<ubotu> boguh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<poeloq> !offtopic | Rudd-O
<ubotu> Rudd-O: please see above
<BRazBoy-00MA> hi
<Rudd-O> ciacon: you use ALSA as a sound system, and ARTSD as sound server for KDE and Kopete
<kst-> i'm running gutsy gnome but want to give KDE a shot, (how) can I just install KDE and test it? will I screw up my system by that? what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu anyway, just GUI and the software that ships with it?
<jscinoz> Rudd-O, doesnt occur with either vesa or nv, vesa results in the screen being distorted, nv doesnt, so atm using nv, however this is not a solution, as i  need hardware accel
<mnuaimat> hi guys, i have 17" LCD monitor, is there anyway i can enable something like microsoft's clearType on my ubuntu 7.10 in order to improve appearance of fonts?
<Rudd-O> jscinoz: install nvidia-glx-new package see how it goes
<Ashfire908> juano__: i'm going to try now again. i put device.map file on there now
<Slart> kst-: why not just try the live cd.. it ought to give you an idea of what it's like
<jscinoz> Rudd-O, thats the one i was using
<Rudd-O> install nvidia-glx plain
<Rudd-O> or try with nvidia-glx-legacy (doubt it will work)
<BRazBoy-00MA> hi
<ciacon> Rudd-O: how can it happen, that the simplest of programs (for eg mpg123) can't access the sound-card?? is this due to a malconfiguration?
<Slart> mnuaimat: yes.. there is something similar.. hang on.. I'll see what it's called
<jscinoz> Rudd-O, would trying nvidia without all of the added Option lines in xorg.conf be a good idea?
<mnuaimat> Slart: ok , i am waiting
<Phill> Anyone know how to remap a key currently recognized by xev as "0x7a" to be a middle click? Rudd-O suggest xorg.conf; but... I have no idea how to edit that properly.
<sauvin> ciacon, do you get a "/dev/dsp busy" error?
<Rudd-O> how can I find out if someone has built pulseaudio 0.9.8 for gutsy?  google is no help.
<Rudd-O> a KEYBOARD key?
<killroy_2> ok, how about this: I'm fed up with struggling with this, so, can any recommend either a USB wifi NIC or PCMCIA that will work "out of the box" with Gutsy?
<Rudd-O> not thatI know of
<Rukus> i'll reword, i need a FlashFXP alternative for linux that supports SSL, specifically auth TLS.  any suggestions?
<Rudd-O> killroy_2: it's hit and miss, but I have gotten every card I tried to work with ndiswrapper and the windows driver inf
<stefg> ciacon: 'lspci | grep audio ' or 'aplay -l' will tell you what soundchip you have
<Slart> mnuaimat: in system, preferences, appearance.. under fonts.. there's subpixel rendering at the bottom
<jscinoz> killroy_2, anything with an intel chipset seems to work pretty well, i got wpa and everything out of the box.
<mnuaimat> Slart: thank you i will try it now , brb
<Rudd-O> or cat /proc/asound/cards for sound cards
<ciacon> Rudd-O: know what it is --> "  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)  "
<Phill> Rudd-OL a mouse key.
<stefg> !intelhda | ciacon
<Rudd-O> Rukus: no idea.  tried googling for linux ftp client auth starttls
<ubotu> ciacon: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Rudd-O> ?
<Rukus> maybe i should have just stuck with windows... ;)
<mnuaimat> Slart: wow, that really works, thank you my friend :)
<Phill> Rudd-O: It's a mouse key that I want to reconfigure as a middle click.
<Rukus> kidding
<jscinoz> Rukus, what did flashfxp do?
<Rudd-O> ich7?  it works and it works fine, I just setup a machine with exactly the same audio controler
<Slart> mnuaimat: you're welcome
<sauvin> Oh nonononono, not the W-word again!
<Rukus> it did SSL
<killroy_2> jscinoz: ok, now, when you say anything with an intel chipset, can you recommend either PCMCIA or USB specifically?  That is, I don't know which has which chipset (though I suppose it will be labeled) and would love a place to start.
<ComPro> juano__: I tried an older driver. it still failed.
<Rukus> what do you mean
<sauvin> this is a family-friendly channel; we're not supposed to say cuss words like W*ndows.
<Rudd-O> the option you want is zaxismapping in xorg.conf to remap the mouse keys
<ComPro> juano__: actually, i couldn't even run aticonfig after installing the 8.36 binary
<Rudd-O> fuck no!
<Rudd-O> don't ever say w***ws here
<stefg> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bruno1> i get this error when runing configure
<Bruno1> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jscinoz> killroy_2, i'm not sure, im using a mini pci intel 2200AGN, it worked perfectly
<ComPro> i'm strongly considering forgetting linux and going back to a single boot Windows XP box.
<Rukus> jscinoz flashfxp did SSL
 * sauvin wonders how much trouble he'd get into for using really foul language like V?sta
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Rudd-O sauvin
<juano__> ComPro: did you disable restricted drivers first ?
<ubotu> Rudd-O sauvin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rudd-O> Bruno1: you need to install gcc?
<mnuaimat> guys, i have a USB webcam, i dunno its type, is there anyway i can check if its supported or not, working or not, can i make it work or not ??
<Slart> Bruno1: have you done this? "sudo apt-get install build-essential"?
<ComPro> juano__: yes i did.
<a7x> ComPro, ati is a pain
<killroy_2> what is frustrating me most of all is that when I set my wireless device to autostart and DCHP in KNetworkManager it now no longer even scans for my wireless network.  I'd love to just get it back to finding the network so I can work on resolving the initial problem with the firmware
<a7x> real big pain
<_bt> mnuaimat: plug it in and type lsusb at the command line
<stefg> !webcam | mnuaimat
<ubotu> mnuaimat: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sauvin> Which ATI?
<cthulfuego> Bruno1: ./configure writes to a file called configure.log with info in it.
<mnuaimat> _bt: brb
<ComPro> i hate ATI. the only reason i bought this card is because it was a cheap, halfway decent PCI-e card
<a7x> Ati is great
<Rudd-O> killroy_2: thats because it was written out in /etc/network/interfaces
<a7x> in my opinion
<a7x> i like them
<jscinoz> rukus, according to the appdb, flashfxp runs reasonably in wine.
<Rudd-O> you need to remvoe references to it in the /etc/network/interfaces file and you will have again net scanning
<mnuaimat> _bt: no it's not mentioned in the lsusb output
<Bruno1> Slart: no, i do it now
<ComPro> for christ's sake, i can't even load a mandriva install CD. it craps out trying to load X.
<Rudd-O> I discovered that after five hours of mucking around
<a7x> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
<a7x> cpu MHz		: 600.000
<goodhabit> Hello. I have Ubuntu 7.10 and I looking for set-up VPN PPTP connection. How I can do it?
<Rudd-O> ComPro: you have a vid card glitch man try another video card, a borrowed one
<Phill> ComPro: Ahh; X crashing - one of the truly reliable things found in nature.
<sauvin> a7x, ATI is a problem child with respect to linux drivers. My laptop has ATI, and its driver doesn't support 3D acceleration. Worse, using the driver wipes out my VCs.
<Slart> Bruno1: that installs the basic stuff needed for compiling... always a good start
<juano__> ComPro: nvidia is the best i think
<a7x> my laptop has ati
<jscinoz> Rukus, if you want something native, try iglooftp http://iglooftp.com/linux/
<killroy_2> Rudd-O: you are right.  I was able to see the flaw in interfaces and have since corrected it (thank you)
<mnuaimat> _bt: should i give up? or try something else ?
<a7x> i don't need to install the card really though
<Rudd-O> intel is in fact the best
<ComPro> juano__: i want an nvidia card. i'm just not going to buy one as long as this card still works, which it works in windows.
<a7x> i mainly chat
<Rudd-O> but nvidia is the fastest
<a7x> and use aircrack and kismet
<a7x> that's about all i do
<cthulfuego> goodhabit: apt-cache search pptp - it will find the server and the networkmanager plugin (GUI client)
<a7x> i use my desktop for gaming
<_bt> mnuaimat: anything in dmesg?
<Rudd-O> ComPro: it IS possible that a glitch affects linux but not windows. I have experienced it.
<jscinoz> Rudd-O, so now that we know my problem only occurs with the nvidia driver, what can i do to run nvidia without the problem
<Rudd-O> eventually the card starts to crap out in windows as well.
<a7x> juano__, and MasterShrek are still my heroes
<mnuaimat> _bt:  dmesg|grep cam gives nothing
<juano__> ComPro: yea. i think to buy another card is a bit overreacting but, i have an nvidia never had trouble what so ever with any linux distro neither windows
<goodhabit> cthulfuego, I have installed it, but it seems the icon doesn't added. How to start it?
<cthulfuego> goodhabit: You probably need to restart networkmanager
<jscinoz> Rukus, does iglooFTP suit your needs?
<Rudd-O> jscinoz: if you tried nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx and none of them worked... you need a new card.  it might also be a problem with the agpgart
<_bt> mnuaimat: just try dmesg and look towards the bottom
<ComPro> i still have my old AGP nVidia card. sadly, my new mobo doesnt do AGP
<Rudd-O> the icon appears once you restart your graphical session
<Rudd-O> probably reboot the machine for good measure, but you can always restart just networking
<pliumbum> bas
<Rudd-O> ComPro: same problem over here, stuck with a 8mb integrated ati adapter
<cthulfuego> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<mnuaimat> _bt: what should i look for, in the bottom of dmesg ?
<cthulfuego> Rebooting is in no way necessary.
<jscinoz> Rudd-O, but is AGP even used in PCI express cards?
<juano__> ComPro: sell the agp card and ati card and get a newer nvidia card
<_bt> anything that might look like its related
<MilitantPotato> what does $ stand for?
<Rudd-O> cthulfuego: thats why I said for good measure
<cthulfuego> Eh
<ComPro> heh
<Rudd-O> jscinoz: I understand it is.
<cthulfuego> `NetworkManager restart' even - no init script.
<juano__> ComPro: hehe
<sauvin> MilitantPotato, in what context?
<MilitantPotato> cthulfuego: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<killroy_2> ok, that taken care of, has anyone see an issue with an Intel wifi where the wifi cycles between connected and disconnected and dmesg reports "ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart" each time the connection is dropped?
<jscinoz> Rudd-O, also the same thing happend on a much older card, and this is a laptop so changing the GPU isnt an option
<cthulfuego> MilitantPotato: Usually it indicates a root shell.
<MilitantPotato> sauvin: in a terminal
<goodhabit> cthulfuego, I have not NetworkManager there.
<Rukus> jscinoz: flashfxp locks at the listing of files, using both latest version wine and flashfxp. also isnt iglooftp NOT free software? kind of the reason i came to linux, so i could find alternatives to those kind of problems.
<sauvin> MilitantPotato, are you talking about the command prompt?
<Rukus> or am i wrong?
<MilitantPotato> sauvin: yea
<stefg> !ftp | Rukus
<ubotu> Rukus: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Beck> How do I change the screen brightness in Ubuntu 7.10?
<mnuaimat> _bt: i think i am lost, i dunno what i am looking for, sorry but i am still a newbie
<Rudd-O> Rukus: what does the standard output say when you run wine flashfxp on the console?
<Rukus> do any of those do SSL
<mpeters> Rukus: You tried Filezilla?
<sauvin> MilitantPotato, in a terminal, many shells use a default $ prompt to show you're in a normal user account; a root account would use a # instead.
<Rukus> no not yet
<sauvin> MilitantPotato, I believe korn shell uses % for that purpose.
<cthulfuego> goodhabit: Yeah, correct. Just 'sudo NetworkManager restart'
<mpeters> Rukus: Filezilla does SSL
<Bruno1> Slart: i now get this configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora. How do i install gtk 2.10?
<Rudd-O> my shell only shows a blank line.  I'm above the user/root duality.
<Rukus> ok i will try firezilla
<Slart> Beck: the knob on the monitor?
<Rukus> file
<RazzoRz> Hey folks..
<juano__> ComPro: probably if you just installed ubuntu, you can try installing again from scratch and installing the binary driver without enabling the restricted one
<Beck> Slart: I have a laptop
<Rudd-O> Bruno1: it's odd, gtk 2.12 is now the default, so it shouldn't require an older version.
<MilitantPotato> Ah cool.  I was following a guide that said run "$ python flyback.py" and I wasn't sure if the $ ment as root or as a user
<jscinoz> Rukus, also kftpgrabber apparently supports SSL/TLS
<RazzoRz> has anyone delt with Innotek Virturalbox?
<Beck> Slart: Well, what do you know, the actual keys work with Ubuntu. o_O
<Slart> Bruno1: there is probably a package called libgtk sometihng.. try looking in the documentation and use apt-cache search to search for the package to install
<sauvin> MilitantPotato, don't type the $ :D
<cthulfuego> Bruno1: it requires the gtk 2.10 or higher headers.
<Rudd-O> don't give out $ indiscriminately
<cthulfuego> Bruno1: You need the libgtk-2.0 something -dev package for those.
<Rudd-O> people will take you for a ride
<MilitantPotato> yea I gathered that, i wasn't sure if it ment run it as root or not :)
<jscinoz> rukus, i'd go with filezilla though :P
<Slart> Beck: oh... didn't think of laptops... but it's nice to know those keys aren't software based =)
<Bruno1> cthulfuego:  thanks
<Rudd-O> yes, compiling usually requires the -dev modules of the packages it says
<jcs> olz
<ComPro> juano__: maybe later i'll try that. i'm too frustrated now.
<stefg> Bruno1: and remember that you need the packages with teh *-dev suffix for compiling
<jscinoz> Rudd-O im going to try the nvidia module but without all the extra options, brb
<Rukus> ok i will try filezilla
<sillystring> how do you list your drives and partitions in linux?
<Rukus> thanks
<Bruno1> stefg: ok thanks
<sillystring> through the console
<Rudd-O> may I suggest a cold sixpack, ComPro?  It doe the trick for me.  OK, actually two and a half sixpacks do the trick for me.
<sauvin> sillystring, I do a sudo fdisk -l
<RazzoRz> has anyone delt with Innotek Virturalbox?
<Rudd-O> RazzoRz: I have
<Rudd-O> RazzoRz: it's VERY NICE, but the networking is a PAIN
<juano__> ComPro: lol
<goodhabit> RazzoRz, yep.
<RazzoRz> Rudd-O...
<Rudd-O> I reverted to vmware because of it
<RazzoRz> well no
<robdig_> sillystring: df
<RazzoRz> I have mine worked out just fine
<JJtech> anyone here familiar with wine??
<juano__> ComPro: fglrxinfo
<mnuaimat> _bt: i have disconnect it , then connect it again, then dmesg, it gives usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<sillystring> kk
<Rudd-O> I needed bridged networking due to the topology of my home network.
<juano__> ComPro: type that in terminal
<sillystring> what does sudo do to change fdisk -l?
<Rudd-O> and the instructions were EXTREMELY complicated
<Phill> Rudd-O: After reading the entire xorg man entry; I have found no reference on zaxismapping - am I blind?
<sillystring> i had been trying fdisk to no avail
<goodhabit> RazzoRz, just choose NAT networking, that's all.
<Rudd-O> mind you I've been on Linux for 10 years now.
<Rudd-O> ZAxisMapping
<Rudd-O> you will find it on the x config file
<RazzoRz> My Networkin is just fine
<ComPro> fglrxinfo crashes whenever i run it
<Phill> Rudd-O: But the question is; how to use it?
<jscinoz> Rudd-O, problem doesnt occur with nvidia driver and no extra options, so now i just have to go through the ~7 options i have set and find which one breaks it. thanks for the help
<RazzoRz> i want to know about my MIC
<ipx_> Can I somehow mount .mdf/.mds-files and bypass copyprotection as I did in daemon tools in windows, and make that cd appear as a real cd for the computer, and therefore act as a mini-image and let my game launch? I've lost my diablo 2 cd and cant get any nocd to work :(
<stefg> sillystring: fdisk -l needs root-privs, so you have to run it with sudo
<Rudd-O> ComPro: can you run gdb fglrxinfo then type run in the command line it says?
<Rudd-O> ipx_: not sure, honestly
<sauvin> sillystring, unless I'm mistaken (I'm not in ubuntu right now), fdisk is in /sbin, which isn't in a normal user's path.
<RazzoRz> and.... about installing 120 on my host xp? not sure if the cd drive is seen by 120
<Rudd-O> yes
<Phill> ipx_: Can you get daemon tools to work under emulation? =/
<Rudd-O> 120?????
<Slart> ipx_: you can use mount -o loop /path/to/iso/file /path/to/mount/point/
<ComPro> Rudd-O, sure hang on just a sec
<ipx_> Phill: I seriously doubt it?
<Phill> ipx_: So do I =P
<Rudd-O> Phill: you can get daemontools working just fine under a vmware or virtualbox XP machine
<ipx_> Slart: It will not act the way i want
<ipx_> Phill: =P
<goodhabit> cthulfuego, I have done, but nothing is changed.
<Rudd-O> Slart: I don't think .ms? files can be mounted loop
<Rudd-O> they aren't isos
<cthulfuego> goodhabit: Alright, logout and log back in.
<Phill> gtg peace
<goodhabit> cthulfuego, I am restarted x server now.
<Ru> .
<sauvin> Do a file command on your .ms? file and see what it says.
<sillystring> /dev/sda5
<goodhabit> And then entered again.
<Slart> ipx_: oh.. then you might be out of luck I think..
<ipx_> Slart: i think so too :(
<sillystring> /dev/sda5
<sillystring> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<sillystring> Is that bad?
<Rudd-O> that's a harmless warning
<Slart> Rudd-O: I've managed to convert the cd's I've needed for wine
<sillystring> kk
<ComPro> Rudd-O: Error: unable to open display :0   Program exited with code 0337
<goodhabit> cthulfuego, so I am just logouted.
<Rudd-O> Slart: awesome
<RazzoRz> so what i am doin is i am trying to install alcohol 120 so i can load a image file,
<sauvin> RazzoRz, what's the image file?
<RazzoRz> need for speed carbon
<RazzoRz> sorry
<RazzoRz> MDS file
<Rudd-O> ComPro: what command are you running?
<ComPro> gdb fglrxinfo
<ComPro> run
<sauvin> .oO("MDS"?)
<RazzoRz> Have you ever use 120??
<Rudd-O> that just means that fglrxinfo somehow for some reason cannot connect to your local display.
<sauvin> Yes, but only on Windows.
<Rudd-O> which is ODD
<Bugson> anybody knows where I can found network monitor icons??
<Rudd-O> Bugson: /usr/share/pixmaps and /usr/share/icons
<nfusco> Anyone here using the Broadcom 4306 (Rev 2) chipset for wireless?
<Rudd-O> under icons there are a lot of subfolders with icons in different styles
<Rudd-O> and I mean a LOT
<Bugson> I was looking there but I couldn't find it
<Rudd-O> you want an icon for a folder full of naked babes?  There IS ONE.
<Rudd-O> of course it's not a porn icon, it's a folder icon :-D
<RazzoRz> that's odd
 * sauvin would be more turned on by a folder full of pictures of naked motherboards
<Bugson> Rudd-0 I'm not speeking off network manager
<Bugson> but network monitor
<sauvin> Bugson, you're just looking for an ICON? A grahic?
<sauvin> Graphic?
<Bugson> yes
<Bugson> I want to change them
<sauvin> Bugson, have you tried Rudd-O's suggestion?
<bitbit> Hi guys, I have a geforce 8600gt that isnt being detected, how do i fix this?
<Bugson> yes I was looking there
<sauvin> Bugson, if you don't see what you like, why don't you create one?
<chester_martins_> what is the best GUI for a pc with 128mb of RAM?
<rsk> chester_martins_: e
<Tikiman> ach! my computer died on me
<JJtech> bitbit: enable restricted drivers
<Bugson> sauvin but the program have some defaults, I just want to change them
<Bugson> and I can't find the defaults one :/
<Centaur5> How can I start postgresql as an unprivileged user id?
<Slart> chester_martins_: well xfce is kind of lean
<Tikiman> i just tried to install unbuntu. went fine, no big issues. partitioned ok... GRUB looked like it set up fine, but now when I boot it just says BOOTMGR is missing. how do i rebuild my boot?
<sauvin> Bugson, what, precisely, are you trying to edit?
<chester_martins_> Slart, don't exist a lighter ?? :p
<bitbit> JJtech: you mean system > admin > restricted drivers manager?
<phaedra> !grub | Tikiman
<ubotu> Tikiman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bugson> I want to exchange the default network monitor icons for the one that i like
<chazco> Hi... Nautilus doesnt appear to follow redirects when using FTP... any ideas?
<ciacon> hi all - I've just run through a guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto .... I rebooted and now I'm up the following step: "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" which returns "cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No such file or directory"... I'm stuck - can anyone help?
<JJtech> bitbit: yes
<sauvin> Bugson, what desktop environment are you using?
<Bugson> gnome
<NetIds> hello all
<Slart> chester_martins_: well.. I guess twm might be even lighter.. but you have to decide how far to go.. you could even go with the command line if you really wanter =)
<bitbit> JJtech: it says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<NetIds> how are get openftd on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<RazzoRz> Rudd-o: do you know much about how the mic works in Virtualbox?... what do i need to add to the vmx file??
<JJtech> bitbit: aren't you in gutsy?
<sauvin> Bugson, I'm running KDE, so your mileage may vary. When I want to change an icon in a menu item or on the desktop, I RIGHT CLICK on it to 'edit item'.
<chester_martins_> Slart, lol...so you think that XCFE it's fine? :)
<sauvin> Bugson, there's an icon there to click on so you can change the icon that appears on the desktop or in the kicker menu.
<bitbit> JJtech: gutsy = 7.10? yes
<Bugson> sauvin but I'm talking about tray icon
<eric> I have some mpg videos that don't play correctly. sometimes I only see the first few seconds and it freezes... other times I see the first frame and it freezes
<eric> what can I do to fix this?
<jack-desktop> I restarted my computer and started getting these errors (http://rafb.net/p/NO3VdG25.html) and now I have to run in failsafe and I can't get compiz fusion to work in gutsy.
<sauvin> Bugson, tray icons can also be edited. Click around.
<chester_martins_> yes bitbit
<Slart> chester_martins_: I use xfce on my server at home.. it's ok
<JJtech> bitbit: we have same nividia graphics card bitbit, i don't see why it is not being detected..
<dxdt> eric: probably the wrong codecs or something like that.  Do you have the gstreamer good, bad, and ugly installed?  They may help.
<RazzoRz> anyone know much about innotek virturalbox?...
<chester_martins_> thanks Slart
<Bugson> sauvin I think they can't in gnome :/
<dxdt> If you want to run Windows XP in Ubuntu, and you have a winxp cd, is there a way to do this for free or is this something where I need to buy additional software like VMware?
<eric> dxdt, no, not that I know of
<sauvin> Bugson, I seriously doubt that, but you may have better luck asking in #gnome or some similar channel; I'm not going to log out and back in to research this.
<bitbit> JJtech: when I restart my comp the screen is black, even before ubuntu loads
<Bugson> ok thanks a lot
<dxdt> eric: I would check out those in synaptic and install them.  It may help a lot.
<RazzoRz> dxdt: use innotek virtualbox in add n remove ... you will see it tehre
<RazzoRz> there**
<stefg> !virtualizers | dxdt
<ubotu> dxdt: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jack-desktop> I restarted my computer and started getting these errors (http://rafb.net/p/NO3VdG25.html) and now I have to run in failsafe and I can't get compiz fusion to work in gutsy.
<Personne> xxx
<RazzoRz> more stable then vmware
<Slart> dxdt: I don't think you can use  windows xp to run games inside ubuntu... but qemu works for standard windows apps
<cvd_> where the hell can i download more compiz plugins?
<dxdt> Virtualbox, eh.
<RazzoRz> Yeah
<eric> dxdt, ah, apparently they are installed
<neutrale> domanda: per emulare un programma windows importante come flash e dreamweawer cosa mi consigliate?
<dxdt> Oh yeah I'm not looking to run games, I'm actually looking to run Netflix's Watch Now service which is not only windows only, but IE only.  :(
<Slart> cvd_: you can check the damn repos =)
<eric> dxdt, could I convert the video perhaps?
<Slart> !info compiz-plugins-extra
<ubotu> Package compiz-plugins-extra does not exist in gutsy
<dxdt> eric:  I think it would be easier to try the new codecs first.
<RazzoRz> and dont forget to install the guest additons it helps
<broco> hello together
<phaedra> !it | neutrale
<ubotu> neutrale: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Slart> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<ubotu> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra: Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component main, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070928-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2020 kB, installed size 4628 kB
<broco> got one question... i got only the strange problems i don't find anything about in google....
<sauvin> Neutrale, I don't know anything about dreamweaver; are you looking for a FLASH plugin?
<RazzoRz> WELL GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SASK RR..... game about to start.. PEACE ALL
<eric> dxdt, but I do have good bad and ugly installed
<broco> i use compiz fusion with ubuntu 7.10
<chazco> Hi... Nautilus doesnt appear to follow redirects when using FTP... any ideas?
<jack-desktop> I restarted my computer and started getting these errors (http://rafb.net/p/NO3VdG25.html) and now I have to run in failsafe and I can't get compiz fusion to work in gutsy.
<ciacon> hi all - I've just run through a guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto .... I rebooted and now I'm up the following step: "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" which returns "cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No such file or directory"... I'm stuck - can anyone help?
<JJtech> bitbit: sorry bitbit did'nit get your last message.. what was that again?? (i went to the bathroom)
<broco> and sometimes the visual effects turn to "none"
<cvd_> but i want mor
<cvd_> e
<dxdt> eric:  Hmm I'm not totally sure then.  Perhaps someone else in the channel can help.  I'm not that great with the multimedia problems.
<broco> if i click "custom" then they return to custom normally and effects are back again
<bitbit> JJtech: when I restart my comp the screen is black, even before ubuntu loads ( < last message)
<dxdt> How is Xen different than VirtualBox?
<broco> and everything works fine until it jumps back to none
<Slart> ciacon: I think you're supposed to change the # to a number.. 1, 2, 3 etc
<broco> this happens sometimes when i close windows and not EVERYTIME
<mico> can anyone point me the direction to configure both server and client ldap ?      (I have already follow some toturials that I found on the net, but didn't work )
<bitbit> JJtech: BIOS gives the pci-e priority over the internal mb plug
<jack-desktop> I restarted my computer and started getting these errors (http://rafb.net/p/NO3VdG25.html) and now I have to run in failsafe and I can't get compiz fusion to work in gutsy.
<ciacon> Slart: I did some research "cat /proc/asound/cards" gives me"--- no soundcards ---"
<cvd_> there nothing in the repos
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> How do you sync an iPod with Rythmbox?
<saftsack> hi, do you get pidgin lockups too?
<Slart> ciacon: oh... so alsa doesn't detect your soundcard.. that's a problem.. what kind of soundcard do you have?
<eric> dxdt, then what tools could I use to convert the video?
<Cpudan80> The iPod was previously synced with Windows
<saftsack> i heard that pidgin 2.2.1 doesnt run very well ... does somebody have the same experiences?
<dxdt> eric: mencoder?  I dunno.  YOu'll have to google and such or ask others in the room.
<joeb3_> Cpudan80, just plug it in. You won't see the windows stuff though.
<bitbit> JJtech: any idea?
<ciacon> can't tell you 100% sure - I have a Intel® Desktop Board D975XBX --> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d975xbx/sb/CS-022036.htm
<JJtech> bitbit: hmmm...
<Ogre2020> HI!!
<RequinB4> hello ogre2020
<primary> Hello. I need to reinstall Ubuntu, but I don't know how to back up my personal files
<Cpudan80> joeb3_: I did plug it in... it didn't sync...
<JJtech> bitbit: what mainboard you use?
<dxdt> Cpudan80: I just plugged it in and I saw old files, etc.  I dunno it just worked for me.
<joeb3_> Cpudan80, do you see it in rhythmbox?
<Cpudan80> I can see the files - and the device
<Slart> saftsack: runs nicely here.. no problems with amd 64bit, ubuntu7.10
<Cpudan80> Hell i can even play the files off it
<sauvin> Cpudan, what is this iPod?
<jack-desktop> I restarted my computer and started getting these errors (http://rafb.net/p/NO3VdG25.html) and now I have to run in failsafe and I can't get compiz fusion to work in gutsy.
<eric> omg!
<eric> I just lost my bottom panel!
<eric> I don't know what I hit!!
<saftsack> Slart, do you use icq over pidgin?
<eric> ahhhh
<eric> what do I do?!?
<JJtech> bitbit: anyway, try to set BIOS to default...
<sauvin> eric, do you mean the kicker?
<Slart> saftsack: yes.. icq and msn
<Cpudan80> eric: Get it back?
<eric> how?!
<bitbit> JJtech: not sure... how do i check?
<eric> how do I get my bottom panel back??
<Deus101> Important question
<Cpudan80> eric: Right click the top panel, hit add panel
<saftsack> Slart, ok thanks :)
<Cpudan80> or new panel
<bitbit> JJtech: the mobo
<Deus101> im about to reinstall ubuntu gutsy
<Deus101> and i got some lvm partitions i want to save
<eric> Cpudan80, the panel is blank!!!!!!
<Deus101> my home is on those partitions
<eric> omfg
<Slart> ciacon: looks like a general on board audio thingy.. those usually work... no errors in dmesg? "dmesg | grep -i error" or something
<eric> HELP
<Cpudan80> eric: So add stuff to it!!
<eric> Cpudan80, I don't know what stuff was on it!!
<Deus101> i see in thins installation that i use allready existing home accounts
<cioalodd> :(){:|:};:
<Bruno1> i want to copy a file from my computer to a friends using scp, how can i do it?
<Cpudan80> oh dear god
<sauvin> eric, so add stuff you WANT to it!
<Slart> ciacon: perhaps a "dmesg | grep -i audio" might print some info too
<B-rabbit> eric: right click on the top pannel and add pannel
<Deus101> but lvm isnt opened yet, it hasent been enabled on the live dvd so my question is, how can i enable the lvm partitions for my new installation?
<Ogre2020> how do I navigate to my cd-rom non-gui i can get to the directery but not to My Disk
<Cpudan80> eric: The trash can applet, the search applet, window switcher, show desktop and window selector I think
<JJtech> bitbit: i assume that you r PC based systemm.. in that case, once PC restarted (booting) press either F2, F11 or del key...
<MagicMushroom> Where do I put my 'xmodmap.dvp' and how do I give it a "code" such as us, se, uk..? (for xorg.conf)
<eth01> cioalodd: do NOT run that command.
<sauvin> Ogre2020, what's "My Disk"?
<JJtech> bitbit: be right back...
<B-rabbit> eric: did it work
<ciacon> Slart: the error --> "[   30.909659] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found." the audio returns nothing
<Slart> Ogre2020: cd /media/dvd or something.. could be /media/somethingelse too..
<heruba> how do i get rid of this god awful beep?
<bitbit> JJtech: BIOS gives the pci-e priority over the internal mb plug, i checked
<cioalodd> i already have
<Bruno1>  i want to copy a file from my computer to a friends using scp, how can i do it?
<chester_martins> i'm using AMAROK at GNOME, but it don't play mp3...can anybody help me?
 * eth01 *sighs*
<Slart> ciacon: hmm.. that doesn't look soundcard related to me..
<Ogre2020> the name the gui file browser gives for the cds location /media/My Disk
<Arnald> is gutsy supposed to be able to resize ntfs partitions during install?  that's on XP BTW
<Slart> Ogre2020: tried tab autocompletion?
<sauvin> Ogre2020, what's in /media?
<btard> how do you use .run applications?
<B-rabbit> eric: sorry it should be right click on the existing pannel and then add pannel
<bitbit> JJtech: and my mb is msi 945gcm5
<btard> or files
<Slart> Ogre2020: or cd /media/My\ Disk
<ciacon> Slart: "Intel® High Definition Audio codec (SigmaTel* STAC9221D)"     (that's what I found on that Intel site I posted)
<chester_martins> i'm using AMAROK at GNOME, but it don't play mp3...can anybody help me?
<Tidus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heruba> !beep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sidncoke> hello ppl. Anyone got a recommendation for a good Torrent client under ubuntu?
<Slart> ciacon: that looks right.. I've got an on board sound device too.. don't remember if I had to do something special to get it working...
<kanuha> is there a way to get evolution to dock?
<Ogre2020> well .. ummm, i saw that My\ Disk in their somewere
<Bruno1>  i want to copy a file from my computer to a friends using scp, how can i do it?
<Slart> sidncoke: azureus is popular.. ktorrent too
<Tidus> sidncoke, i normally use azureus or ktorrent
<mpeters> Bruno1: scp myfile username@friendspc:/some/path/
<saeed> hi all
<sidncoke> Slart: Cheerz mate
<ciacon> Slart: I dunno - this HD nonscense in all fassets of life is driveing me nutts ;-)
<DeviantSolution> @sidncoke Transmission
<sidncoke> Tidus: Cheerz
<jahwell> hey anybody know how to install ati radeon 9200 driver ? i got x.org but it does'nt work...
<Ogre2020> im lost, one sec
<saeed> how do I add myself to the virtualbox user group?
<Tidus> saeed: gpasswd -a <user> <group>
<Slart> ciacon: try dmesg | grep -i intel   or dmesg | grep -i HDA .. there has to be either an error or some line about it being detected...
<Tidus> without the brackets
<gan|y|med> hi
<saeed> Tidus: thanks man
<Bruno1> mpeters: i tried that, but it came back ssh: cannot connect to host: connection refused
<broco> hey guys, got a problem... my visual effects in gutsy gibbon sometimes change to "none" automatically and i don't know why... some kind of crash i think. this doesn't happen in the same way it differs everytime and mostly when i close tabbed windows
<gan|y|med>  i am compiling my own kernel. however, it cannot find root. fs support and ata driver are compiled in. i suppose, it is the fact that the old ata driver is used and therefore /dev/hda instead of /dev/sda. does anybody know how to make /dev/sda the default?
<sidncoke> DeviantSolution: never heard of transmissions
<primary> Hello. Is there any way to relocate WINE out of my home directory?
<mpeters> Bruno1: is sshd running on the remote pc
<Bruno1> mpeters: i dont know, how can i tell
<saeed> Tidus: it tells me permission denied
<PriceChild> gan|y|med, why are you compiling your own kernel/
<DeviantSolution> @sidncoke Just go to Add/Remove and search for Transmission. No s. ^_^
<Tidus> saeed, forgot to use sudo ...
<mpeters> Bruno1: is it a Linux box?
<saeed> do u know how to fix this?
<Bruno1> mpeters: yes
<saeed> I used sudo
<Tidus> saeed, sudo gpasswd -a blah blah
<saeed> and it still doesn't work
<sam_> heyy i need nhelp...every time i open synaptic or update manager or anything it says this...E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sam_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<mpeters> Bruno1: sudo netstat -atnp
<Ogre2020> in the media directory their is cdrom and cdrom0 and they look empty
<B-rabbit> saeed: use "sudo" before the command and type your password
<saeed> got it
<ciacon> Slart: http://pastebin.ca/797329
<saeed> thanks guys
<Al2O3> hello ubuntu folks :)  1240 strong :)
<kanuha> saeed, use users and groups under system> administration
<B-rabbit> saeed: no problem
<heruba> !pcspkr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcspkr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Al2O3> Slart: you can use http://pastie.caboo.se also
<chester_martins> how can amarok organize my music folder auto??
<a7x> brb restart
<eric> I cannot understand the mencoder docs AT ALL
<kanuha> is there a way to get evolution to dock?
<eric> they are over 1000 lines long even
<Slart> Al2O3: huh??
<Bruno1> mpeters:  what should it say
<Tidus> eric, it's terrible, i know
<chester_martins> how can amarok organize my music folder auto??
<sam_> Hey can someone help me
<Ogre2020> hey, how dose one access a cdrom
<eric> Tidus, all I want to do is convert an mpg to say, a mov... anything else
<Al2O3> anyone know of where I can get the gPC Everex computer in a formfactor that is a lot smaller than http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=7754614
<eric> Tidus, my problem is that my mpg are not playing correctly
<mpeters> Bruno1: Look for sshd in the last column of the output
<Tidus> is it mpeg-1 or mpeg-2 ?
<Al2O3> the http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=7754614 comes with gOS, or a versionized Ubuntu.
<eric> Tidus, how do I tell?
<d1n0> im having problems with my two logitech bluetooth units, works fine in xubuntu, but only one of them works in ubuntu, and when both connected its the dinovo edge working... but this is not a problem in xubuntu! anyone have any ideas?
<Bruno1> mpeters: nope, there is no sshd anywhere
<chester_martins> how can amarok organize my music folder auto??
<sam_> everytime i open synaptic or update manager i get this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sam_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Tidus> eric, try playing the file through mplayer on the terminal and watch the flood of text that goes by
<desertc> For $200 you can purchase a PC from Walmart with hardware that is all supported by the Linux kernel, so you can load any Linux-based operating system onto it.  http://www.everex.com/products/gpc/gpc.htm  Can buy them customized online at http://www.zareason.com/shop/home.php
<mpeters> Bruno1: then you need to start sshd /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Bugson> maybe someone now where is the folder with network monitor tray icons?
<mpeters> Bruno1: but you'll possibly need to install it first
<Radi01> sam: run it/it fixes it
<Slart> ciacon: wow.. that's a lot of errors about the soundcard.. something's not right here.. have you tried googling those errors?
<sam_> run it?
<chester_martins> how can amarok organize my music folder auto??
<In_Silico> whew
<In_Silico> howdy all
<desertc> Isn't your time worth more than $200 when you bang your head against you keyboard trying to get your computer or your friends' computers working, which were not designed for the Linux Kernel?
<Radi01> and hit (y) and it will fix the problem
<Bruno1> mpeters: ok. When writing the command, do i type friendsusername@his-ip or @his-computer's-name
<eric> Tidus, mpeg-1
<ciacon> Slart: not yet - I have never tried
<free1> Is it possible for my modprobe.conf file to be missing?
<free1> as in deleted somehow?
<JJtech> bitbit: im back
<dkulchenko> sam_: go to a terminal and type dpkg --configure -a
<sam_> i did
<Tidus> eric, it should work just fine...
<Radi01> dpkg --configure -a      run that and hit (y) when it asks  sam
<ciacon> Slart: another idea - I assume that I could just "simply have my old sound back"
<sam_> it says i need like super something power
<Tidus> but .mov is quicktime
<chester_martins> how can amarok organize my music folder auto??
<towlie> have any of you installed the autumn theme in ubuntu
<Tidus> .mpg works great in linux, but .mov is going to require openquicktime
<mpeters> Bruno1: his-ip will always work, name will only work if you have DNS set up or an entry in your /etc/hosts file
<eric> Tidus, mplayer said it could not open some sort of out device
<Slart> ciacon: your "old sound"? what was your "old sound"?
<Tidus> eric, video or sound?
<eric> Tidus, and totem freezes after a few seconds in the video
 * sauvin tunes back in
<free1> I go into /etc and I do not see the modprobe.conf file
<sauvin> eric, what device?
<eric> Tidus, video
<chester_martins> how can amarok organize my music folder auto??
<Tidus> O.o ... ?
<desertc> Al2O3: You can find configuration options in the links I provided above.
<bitbit> JJtech: BIOS gives the pci-e (geforce there) priority over the internal mb plug, i checked
<bitbit> JJtech: and my mb is msi 945gcm5
<sam_> it sys ¨ dpkg --configure -a¨
<Tidus> mplayer -vo x11 <file> ... try that
<eric> sauvin, the video out device... that is all it says
<Bruno1> mpeters: ok, if we both have sshd running it should work right? or is there anything else we have to do first?
<sam_> oops
<Radi01> clear the terminal and put that in sam
<towlie> have any of you installed the autumn theme in ubuntu
<ciacon> Slart: that was the sound that I could at least partly hear, before I went through this tutorial off the ubuntu help pages .... -->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto       one of the guys in this chan was as nice as to let ubot let me know this link ;-)
<sam_> sorry it say: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<eric> Tidus, hey, it played fine :D
<sauvin> eric, do an mplayer -vo help to see a list of video out options.
<Tidus> lol np
<Al2O3> desertc: do you know of a package/case solution that has a small footprint that is same price.  The size of a standard desktop anchor is not apealing.
<Tidus> sauvin, already got him runnin :P
<Radi01> it is broken then  try your password
<dkulchenko> saM_: do the same thing but type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sauvin> Oh, in that case, never mind :D
<Ogre2020> how do i view the contents of a cd-rom via the comand prompt /media
<desertc> Al2O3: You can find configuration options in the links I provided.
<JJtech> bitbit: no problem about ur pci-e ... when inside BIOS press F9 to set setting to default
<ciacon> Slart: I got as far as the "reboot" mentioned - after that all was downhill....
<sam_> ahh thanks! =]
<Al2O3> desertc: customize :)
<Slart> ciacon: but that page is kind of old.. they ought to have fixed this by now..
<sauvin> Ogre2020, what's in /media?
<Radi01> k
<nicolah> is there a software that let me stream audio over the internet and control it (the software) from remote ?
<mpeters> Bruno1: only the remote machine needs sshd, provided firewall rules (if you have one between the machines) allow the connection on port 22, that should be all you need
<ciacon> Slart: sh1t
<free1> is it possible for the modprobe.conf to have been replaced by another file?
<Radi01> now hit (y) and let it do its thing.
<free1> I see modprobe.d
<Slart> ciacon: hang on.. let me read that page through.. see if it really is that old
<atlfalcons866> WHats the difference bewteen dvd and cd version of ubuntu
<Bruno1> mpeters: ok, thanks for your help
<ciacon> Slart: thx
<Tidus> atlfalcons866, the dvd contains more packages.
<chester_martins> how can amarok organize my music folder auto??
<towlie> do you guys have a menu named Advanced Desktop Effects Settings under System>Preferences ?
<mpeters> Bruno1: no problem
<Al2O3> desertc: don't see an option for case configuration/optiosn
<sauvin> free1, iirc, modprobe.d is the directory you want to go into if you need to tinker with modprobe stuff.
<andi5> Tidus: how does that to relate to repository inclusion?
<bitbit> JJtech: k sec
<Ogre2020> tis were the gui file browser says my cd-rom is /media/My Disk
<Al2O3> net, memory, monitor, literature, quantity, not much else.
<sauvin> Ogre2020, try cd /media/My\ Disk
<Ogre2020> ok, one sec
<sauvin> (@#$@%#@#%@#% people who put spaces in names!)
<Tidus> andi5, it doesn't.  the same packages are available on both versions.  just the cd version will have to go out to the net for more packages.
<towlie> do you guys have a menu named Advanced Desktop Effects Settings under System>Preferences ?
<desertc> Al2O3: http://www.zareason.com/shop/home.php  There are a dozen options there.
<free1> sauvin: so modprobe.conf is no longer in service?
<chester_martins> how can amarok organize my music folder auto??
<andi5> Tidus: ok... (i have never tried the dvd)
<dkulchenko> chester_martins: stop
<sauvin> free1, I'm on debian right now and don't seem to have a modprobe.conf.
<Ogre2020> it says no such file or directory
<JJtech> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<chester_martins> ok
<Al2O3> actually I see 11, and only one is the gOS system, and clicking on customize of that system provides only 4 options non of which are case options.
<chester_martins> sorry
<sauvin> Ogre2020, try this: cd /media
<free1> sauvin: I'm on gutsy, but I'm sure of it that fiesty had a modprobe.conf
<Ogre2020> im their now
<sauvin> Ogre2020, Then try this: cd My<TAB><ENTER>
<Ogre2020> ok
<andi5> modprobe.conf sounds linux2.4'ish to me, but well...
<desertc> Al2O3: They will load whatever OS you want on there.
<Al2O3> Its kinda a neat idea, to promote and help liux that way, but folks need to package into media center boxes not home under-desk PC configurations.  The idea of an empty box is silly.
<Ogre2020> no suhc file or directory
<Al2O3> desertc: I think you are missing my point bro, I'm looking for the gOS system in a smaller footprint/box.
<nicolah> is there a way to remote-control a streaming server ?
<Al2O3> not some other OS on it.
<sauvin> My ubuntu partition also has no modprobe.conf.
<desertc> Al2O3: They will load the gOS on the smaller form factor.
<Nedt__> Hello, is this a place ( and maybe a time ) to get help on issue with Ubuntu+dvb tv card ?
<juano__> anda
<sauvin> Ogre2020, you're currently standing on /media ?
<Al2O3> I'm not after gOS, I'm after the computer with a different form factor.
<CHC> hello
<Al2O3> Thanks anyway.
<wckdkl0wn> what program would i use in linux to edit a flash file?
<Ogre2020> root@PC:/media
<desertc> Al2O3: Do you not see the two small form factor PCs on the page I linked?
<sauvin> Ogre2020, do an ls
<Ogre2020> ls
<Ogre2020> oops
<Ogre2020> lol
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got Kubuntu installed, but i cant get the wireless card to work, what can i do to get it going?????
<ikonia> ToddEDM: tell us more about the problem
<desertc> !wifi | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * sauvin thinks
<Ogre2020> cdrom cdrom0
<towlie> have any of you installed the falling leaves plugin
<Ogre2020> in two different blues
<sauvin> Ogre2020, is there anything in cdrom or cdrom0?
<Slart> ciacon: seems like this is a known problem with gutsy.. many laptops apparently use the same sound chip
<hal9k2010> hello all
<NIMBY>  Hi, has only started using linux 2 days ago, and have been following lots of guides on how to get my Hauppauge dvr-1110 dvb card to work but can only get an analog picture and no sound, could anyone help ?
<JJHathoway> I recently got a 22 inch monitor and tried to edit the available resolutions, but the native 1680x1050 resolution still wont appear  (I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to try this but it did not work) any suggestions?
<Ogre2020> not for doing dir checks, ill lok with ls real quick
<ciacon> Slart: how can I revert that install??
<sauvin> Ogre2020, I don't understand.
<Slart> ciacon: there are people reporting success by compiling alsa from source.. but that's not really recommended..
<gan|y|med> PriceChild: cause the default one is too slow. and i wanna use cfs
<ikonia> NIMBY do you get sound on anything else other than TV's is that card fully supported ?
<andi5> JJHathoway: i suppose your graphics card supports that resolution?
<Slart> ciacon: what have you done so far? done any "sudo make install" ?
<NIMBY> sound eleswhere works fine
<JJHathoway> yes...i am actually in windows right now in the native 1680x1050 resolution
<ciacon> Slart: sadly =(
<Ogre2020> no, they look empty
<desertc> NIMBY: What do you mean, that there is no sound, but it works fine?
<Nedt__> If anyone has time to check out my probelm , I have up to date  info posted here>> http://futuremark.yougamers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67921   , I'll hang around and wait for any replies here, with fingers n toes crossed :-)
<Slart> ciacon: in that case you can just do "sudo make uninstall"
<ibanez> my desktop cube went away :(
<sauvin> Ogre, as a regular user, do a mount
<k9> hiya :p when i did like to apt-get install anything, there is an error " E: impossible de trouver le paquet xxxxx ( no way to find paquet )
<andi5> JJHathoway: have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<desertc> Nedt__: Post the same to the Ubuntu Forums
<sauvin> Ogre2020, as a regular user, do a mount, see if /dev/hdc is mounted.
<ZEA> is anyone able to download from sourceforge?
<k9> anyone could help? Ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> ZEA: yes
<ToddEDM> ikonia:  the wireless just doesnt work, its a linksys wmp54g wireless card
<ikonia> k9: ask the question
<Ogre2020> what do you mean as a regular user
<desertc> !ask | k9
<ubotu> k9: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ciacon> Slart: cool - let's see - I hope to be back in 3 mins or so - I'll keep you posted
<Nedt__> I have desert :-)
<Slart> ciacon: I'll be here
<sauvin> Ogre2020, I thought I saw you logged in as root.
<andi5> ZEA: there are a lot of sf mirrors, so i doubt that sf is down :-)
<NIMBY> there is no sound on the anaolg picture and I cant get any digital channels either
<Ogre2020> probly
<ikonia> ToddEDM: come on, more info, does it show up as a device ? how are you trying to configure it, are you using encyption, what version of ubuntu, etc, give us info
<sauvin> Ogre2020, what's your command prompt look like?
<ciacon> Slart: ;-)   and off I go ;-)
<d1n0> im having problems with my two logitech bluetooth units, works fine in xubuntu, but only one of them works in ubuntu, and when both connected its the dinovo edge working... but this is not a problem in xubuntu! anyone have any ideas? i am registred so i can be /msg'ed if anyone wants to help
<Ogre2020> root@PC:
<desertc> NIMBY: Is the channel muted in ALSA?
<PriceChild> gan|y|med, I'm willing to bet 95% of any performance increase you would get would be placebo
<sauvin> Ogre2020, type exit
<Ogre2020> ok
<ikonia> d1n0: what does bluetooth manager show ?
<JJHathoway> andi5:  no i havent, what does that tell me?  (i am actually in the process of upgrading to 7.10 by downloading the new image because the regular upgrade failed every time for me, so i wont be able to check it)
<ikonia> d1n0: do you get asked to pair ?
<sauvin> Ogre2020, are you still in the terminal?
<Ogre2020> ahh, my lil window is gone
<PriceChild> gan|y|med, and if you use a custom kernel, please don't get support here as it WILL cause unforseen problems we can't predict unless you know exactly what you're doing.
<Ogre2020> no
<sauvin> Ogre2020, you need to find a regular terminal.
<Ogre2020> im at the gOS desktop
<sauvin> (what's gOS?)
<ikonia> Ogre2020: why are you trying to get GOS support ?
<ToddEDM> i dont know if it shows up as a device no encryption and im using 7.10 kubuntu, it didnt work in ubuntu either
<d1n0> ikonia: i dont have ubuntu installed because of this, i had xubuntu before getting some new hardware, but i only had it because unbuntu couldnt handle my bluetooth devices together
<NIMBY> tbh not sure on that point, I would like to get the dvb part sorted, so have been concentrating on that more than the sound
<Tidus> gOS is essentially a google branded ubuntu
<Ogre2020> becase its built on ubuntu
<d1n0> but seriously, anyone who know what i can do, please msg, i cant pay attention to everything in here
<ikonia> d1n0: then we cannot help if you can't trouble shoot
<xcasex> Tidus: it has nothing at all to do with google
<ikonia> Ogre2020: its not ubuntu thoiugh, this channel is for ubuntu support
<sauvin> Um, I don't know a damn thing about a 'google-branded ubuntu'
<andi5> JJHathoway: it may list your supported modes, error messages and stuff like that... just start there :)  you may also add your resolution into /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly if you know how
<xcasex> i repeat, gOS has nothign at all to do with google.
<Ogre2020> and gOS suport says reinstall
<Toma-> gOS doesnt even run gnome either
<gan|y|med> PriceChild:  see, if u cannot help me, fine. but don't exclude me cause sth is non-standard. i get this enough with another os
<desertc> Ogre2020: The gOS computers have 24/7 telephone support.
<ikonia> Orfeous: then follow gOS advice
<sauvin> Toma-, what DOES it run?
<ciacon> Slart: time for the reboot - be right back - I hope ;~)
<Slart> ciacon: let's hope so
<Toma-> sauvin➔ ➔ e17
<broco> where can i post code with that link stuff?
<broco> did it once but forgot
<Tidus> pastebin.com
<Ogre2020> they wont tell me how to work out of their gui, and its broke
<ikonia> gan|y|med: if you use a custom kernel, this is not the best palce to get support
<PriceChild> gan|y|med, I'm not excluding you. Please take into account what I have said. Making your own won't make things faster. Making your own will make things break.
<Slart> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> Ogre2020: thats not our problem
<Cpudan80> Is it possible to format your iPod with Ubuntu?
<sauvin> What the blue slobbering frack is e17?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: sure
<Nedt__> NIMBY - Looks like you have similar problem to me >>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3837323#post3837323
<Cpudan80> ikonia: How?
<Toma-> sauvin➔ google it
<ikonia> Cpudan80: ahhh sorry, miss-read, no
<JJHathoway> andi5: Yeah i will try to manually edit once I get 7.10 installed, but isn't that essentially what dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does?  (maybe the upgrade will magically fix it...)
<jonaskoelker> question: I have two ogg files, song.ogg and guitar.ogg, that I want to mix together to one ogg files containing them both played simultaneously; how can I do this?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: ubuntu is an OS, not a file system
<phaedra> sauvin, Enlightenment 17
<sauvin> Oh.
<Tidus> PriceChild, actually... making my own kernel made some of my games run better.  almost 10% fps increase due to me removing some scheduler latency
<Slart> jonaskoelker: try audacity
<Cpudan80> ikonia:  What I mean is, can you use Ubuntu to format an iPod
<Slart> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<Cpudan80> I have an iPod with a bunch of junk on it - want to get rid of it all
<sauvin> PriceChild, rolling your own kernel does not necessarily break things BUT there are some caveats and some cautions.
<D4rkB34n> soundray, r u there?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: you can put a file system on it, but it may not work with itunes anymore
<LjL> jonaskoelker: use any multitrack audio editor. Audacity is multitrack.
<ikonia> sauvin: it breaks ubuntu controll and supportabtiliy
<gan|y|med> you know how much time we are wasting by telling each other what we can't do
<D4rkB34n> open office impress 2.3.0 hangs -> ubuntu 7.10; anyone can help.....
<xcasex> you know if someone could just put the libXm.so.3 file up for download i'd become a very happy camper
<ikonia> gan|y|med: the don't argue, don't ask for support
<Tidus> jonaskoelker, use audacity
<k9-Ubuntu> apt-get install courier-base courier-authdaemon courier-authmysql courier-imap courier-pop < have no way, could help me?
<sauvin> One of the things I miss about ubuntu now that I'm running mostly debian is the fact that ubuntu supplies a low latency kernel in its repos. Debian doesn't.
<gan|y|med> pls don't answer
<ciacon> Slart: I'm back - I'll start a post mortum
<rbs-tito> Is there a way to create a connection in network-manager (gnome, gutsy) with a static IP address?
<desertc> Rolling your own kernel goes against the idea that Ubuntu will provide a simple solution that is easy to use and easy to support.  There are other distros that cater more specifically to the "roll your own everything" ideal.
<xst> Does anyone know when the latest ATI drivers (the ones released last night with support for kernel 2.6.23) will be available for the "restricted manager"?
<Slart> ciacon: still no sound I guess =)
<Jack_Sparrow> D4rkB34n: Is that the latest from the Ubuntu Repos?
<NIMBY> Nedt I've managed to find the firmware but after that I couldnt understand what was needed, as it refers to folders that ubuntu doesnt use and it doesnt say what to do, it talks about editing the modprobe.conf file but it doesnt say where its located etc
<ikonia> gan|y|med: please don't ask
<andi5> rbs-tito: sure
<D4rkB34n> yes
<rbs-tito> andi5: How does one go about it?
<Tidus> desertc, simple and easy != performance...
<D4rkB34n> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<k9-Ubuntu> ...
<Slart> xst: don't hold your breath.. ubuntu is faster than debian but things are still tested before release.... (I hope) =)
<Bugson> maybe someone now where is the folder with network monitor tray icons?
<rbs-tito> School has a wireless network, no encryption but my MAC address has been assigned to an IP, but there is no DHCP server
<Nedt__> NIMBY- yes i found the firmware too,,i have it in my post on ubuntu, outdated guide made things tricky :-)
<ciacon> Slart: I am running Kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> D4rkB34n: Or was it from outside synaptic etc?
<Bruno_> mpeters: how did you start sshd again?
<gan|y|med> it was a ubuntu specific qu btw. it was about how ubuntu sets up /dev/sda instead of hda. but i guess u just read custom and then refused to read the rest-
<desertc> Tidus: I won't argue with you that the Ubuntu OS isn't the fastest one.
<PriceChild> rbs-tito, then ask the network administrator what ip/gateway etc, you should be using.
<Tidus> yes, it 'just works' and it's a "good thing" but still the kernel leaves a lot to be desired.
<mpeters> Bruno1: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Tidus> on every distro i always custom the kernel
<Slart> ciacon: ok.. shouldn't make any difference I supposed.. both ubuntu and kubuntu use alsa I think
<Patchak> newbie question : when I install a new program from download manager in ubuntu, where does it install?
<ciacon> Slart: sofar it tells me, that it can't open libraries in arts - is that a case of apt-get install arts-thingemagig??
<rbs-tito> PriceChild: I will get the settings, I just don't know how to do it in network manager
<PriceChild> Patchak, different bits go in different places
<desertc> Tidus: Ubuntu isn't like every other distro.  Thankfully.
<D4rkB34n> Jack_Sparrow: was from synaptic, i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 today and openoffice doesn't work
<jonaskoelker> ok, thanks to all of you who suggested audacity -- I will try it out :)
<PriceChild> Patchak, documentation in one place, executables in another, icons in another etc.
<k9-Ubuntu> apt-get install courier-base courier-authdaemon courier-authmysql courier-imap courier-pop < have no way, could help me? plz..
<Patchak> PriceChild, hummm ok... how can I find where the executable is?
<Tidus> i know.  it's closer to debian testing than anything else.
<Slart> ciacon: don't know, haven't used arts before.. but it sounds like a reasonable solution
<Jack_Sparrow> D4rkB34n: thanks... I dont have an answer. It answered a question I had earlier.
<PriceChild> Patchak, what program is it?
<andi5> rbs-tito: ahh, i did not understand that you meant a wireless connection... i am not sure then
<Tidus> but it dont matter what distro i use... slackware, suse, mandriva... i'll always roll my own kernel for latency reasons
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mpeters> Bruno1: actually that should be "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<D4rkB34n> Jack_Sparrow: i will re install from the original pack
<Bruno_> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<k9-Ubuntu> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Slart> Bugson: have you checked in /usr/share/icons or something like that?
<Tidus> to install sshd: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sauvin> tidus, ubuntu DOES provide a low latency kernel in the repos.
<Tidus> tried it.
<PriceChild> !info openssh-server > Bruno_ (see the pm from ubotu)
<rbs-tito> :( Sucks. I'm probably going to have to reconfigure my connection every time I change networks
<dasos> I pressed the [windows key + r], now my screen is kinda fuzzy and the desktop moves around as i move my mouse, how do i revert this? (7.10 using standard gnome desktop)
<Bugson> Slart yes but maybe I missed it
<Slart> Bugson: or try a "find /usr | grep -i icon"
<Tidus> still compiled optimized for size, not speed.
<Bugson> oki I'll try it
<Patchak> PriceChild, deluge bittorrent
<sauvin> Slart, what's Bugson after now?
<bugSmasher> How do i file bugs on universe - launchpad.net or with whoever produced the package?
<Bruno_> PriceChild:thanks, but i want to know how i start it...
<Patchak> I need to assing torrent links to that program, don,t know where it is
<PriceChild> Patchak, applications > internet > deluge bittorrent
<Slart> sauvin: icons for network manager something
<PriceChild> Patchak, or deluge-torrent from the command line
<PriceChild> Bruno_, if its installed, its started
<Bugson> the same
<sauvin> Still?
<Bugson> yes
<mpeters> Bruno_: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Patchak> PriceChild, but when the downlaod manager asks which program to use... I guess it looks for the path of the executable??
<Bruno_> PriceChild: thanks
<andi5> rbs-tito: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/5364 might have some info, i have not read it (completely)
<Bruno_> mpeters: thanks
<PriceChild> Patchak, a handy hint... type in "deluge" into a terminal then press the <tab> key... it should autocomplete it or show you possible options
<PriceChild> Patchak, /usr/bin/deluge-torrent
<NewUserr> he guys i am using ubuntu now, is it possible to install windows on my computer too or do i have to remove ubuntu first?
<ciacon> Slart: I have an screen-shot img on my srv in a sec...
<PriceChild> Patchak, the command "whereis deluge-torrent" tells you where a few things are.
<ikonia> NewUserr: dual boot is fine
<PriceChild> !dualboot | NewUserr
<ubotu> NewUserr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pelo> NewUserr,  you just need to make a new partiton on your hdd for windows,  but you'll have to reinstall grub afterwards
<Bugson> I got ot :D
<Bugson> finaly :D
<doctormo> Anyone got a Blackberry phone
<doctormo> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: dual boot is fine.. it is a bit easier to have xp on first... especially, when it usually needs to be reinstalled more often
<Bugson> sauvin, Slart, /usr/share/icons/Human/24x24/status  thanks guys for help ;)
<heddyfran> Good lord, this is a busy channel
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow yes i know thats why i am asking but i try out dual boot thnx
<Pelo> heddyfran,  you should see it when it is realy hoping
<heddyfran> Oh lordy!  hehe
<doctormo> heddyfran: too many joinings and leavings
<ciacon> Slart: http://ciacon.dyndns.org:8001/arts-prob.png
<Slart> ciacon: looking...
<sauvin> Some IRC clients can mask joins and parts.
<heddyfran> Well I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 over RH Version 9.0....I have a dual boot machine here
<NIMBY> can I mask join/parts etc in xchat ?
<Pelo> heddyfran,  congradulations,  welcome to the madhouse
<ciacon> Slart: 13x downloaded... I hope someone can help out..
<sauvin> Nimby, maybe.... let me look.
<doctormo> done
<Panzerboy__> hey
<Patchak> PriceChild, weird, cause when I type whereis deluge-torrent itdoes not return anything
<Panzerboy__> anybody running hardy ?
<Pelo> NIMBY,  right click the channel tab , select hide join/part
<doctormo> Now, I need folks who have a Blackberry to give me a hand
<PriceChild> !hardy | Panzerboy__
<ubotu> Panzerboy__: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Pelo> Panzerboy__,  there is no hardy yet
<heddyfran> Thank you Pelo, so far, it's a very nice install.  :)
<Bruno_> mpeters: it still says connection refused
<josephe> sauvin: they just dont tell you
<sauvin> Nimby, Settings->Advanced->Text Events
<Slart> ciacon: well.. I'm just guessing now.. it's telling you a library is missing and then tells you to remove the library mentioned.. you would perhaps be better off asking someone that's using KDE
<Panzerboy__> okay, the reason i asked is that i wanted to see what kernel is hardy running at the moment
<Gnea> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<josephe> NIMBLY: look in config for "dont show joins/parts"
<infinitycircuit> Panzerboy__, there is a thread in the forums from a couple of weeks ago about hardy and updating your sources
<mpeters> Bruno_: does "sudo netstat -atnp show sshd" as running on the remote machine?
<ciacon> Slart: am just about to post in the #kubuntu - you might like to join ;-)
<Pelo> Panzerboy__, thre is no hardy atm,  it's too soon
<Panzerboy__> i need 2.6.24 in gutsy and i'm too lazy to compile my own :P
<infinitycircuit> Panzerboy__, just compile it.  it's really simple
<ikonia> Panzerboy__: why do you need it
<Pelo> heddyfran, don'T do that again
<Panzerboy__> infinitycircuit: well, that's the problem, my shitty wireless usb stick doesn't work with the gutsy kernel
<infinitycircuit> Panzerboy__, do you need to force enable hpet?
<Nimby> this is the ubuntu version and it doesnt seem to have those options, just preferences
<ikonia> Panzerboy__: there is no need for that language !
<Slart> ciacon: *shudder*... join kubuntu.. but those guys are crazy.. ;)
<andi5> ciacon: have you installed libasound2?
<MasterShrek> Panzerboy__, then just compile it yourself, dont be lazy if it something you really want
<sauvin> Nimby, are you running xchat-gnome?
<ciacon> andi5: haven'
<Panzerboy__> ikonia: sorry, but it is s****y :)
<ciacon> t
<infinitycircuit> Panzerboy__, oh in that case just compile it yourself.  i'm using 2.6.24-rc3-mm1 now and it's fine
<Panzerboy__> okay
<somerville32> Does WoW run on Ubuntu?
<Bruno_> mpeters: how can i tell? i know he has sshd running
<heddyfran> Sorry Pelo, just have not been on IRC in a while.  I learnt IRC commands back in the early 90s
<init> it's pretty easy to wine WoW on ubuntu
<Slart> somerville32: as the people in #winehq or check the wine application database.. appdb.winehq.org or something like that
<MasterShrek> !wow | somerville32
<andi5> ciacon: it is probably easier to just install arts..., well
<ubotu> somerville32: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mpeters> Bruno_: If you know sshd is running then it's most likely firewall that's stopping you
<Pelo> heddyfran, this is a support channel,  pinging msging etc ppl whitout asking is rude and disruptive , stick to the in channel stuff
<Panzerboy__> infinitycircuit: tim gardner has it compiled on his ppa :P
<Nimby> sauvin yes, its xchat-gnome
<Panzerboy__> infinitycircuit: too bad it's only amd64
<heddyfran> Thank you Pelo.  :)
<ctp> hi folks. anyone here can explain me the difference between desktop and alternate installation cd?
 * Pelo is getting grouchy in his old age 
<Bruno_> mpeters: how can i m,ake it so that the firewall doesnt block scp
<sauvin> Nimby, you might be happier with regular xchat. Try sudo apt-get install xchat
<Panzerboy__> ctp: the alternate is not a live cd
<amason> hi guys, i've broken my samba install accidentally by removing the /etc/samba dir, but neither sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba or dpkg-reconfigure seem to restore the directory and it's contents back to the default
<MasterShrek> ctp, nothing really except the alternate uses a text installer and the desktop is a live cd with a gui installer
<Panzerboy__> ctp:  and iirc it has only a text mode installer
<mpeters> Bruno_: you need to open up TCP Port 22
<infinitycircuit> amason, what if you try apt-get remove --purge samba smbclient and then apt-get install samba smbclient
<Pelo> ctp,  desktop will let you try out the distro as if it was installed,   alt cd only has a text based installer on it , generaly lightter on resources during the install
<Nimby> thanks sauvin, I'm used to mirc so its all new to me :) will download the regular verion
<Nimby> *version
<MasterShrek> the end result of the install will be the same ctp
<juano__> amason: sudo dpkg -l | grep samba
<Bruno_> mpeters: how do that?
<andi5> amason: go to /var/lib/dpkg/info and search the files for /etc/samba, then reinstall those packages
<Panzerboy__> Bruno_: it's better to change the port on which ssh is listening, than to open 22, IMHO
<sauvin> I remember mirc. HATED the script language.
<ctp> Panzerboy__ + MasterShrek: ok, so alternate is my choice ;-)
<amason> infi\
<Bruno_> mpeters: ok so how do i do that, change the port?
<Panzerboy__> a lot of dictionary attacks on 22
<ibanez> woo
<ibanez> got me nick
<amason> infinitycircuit: juano__ andi5i will try that thanks
 * sauvin ponders installing mirc under wine
 * Tidus thwaps sauvin.
 * Pelo thinks sauvin needs to take a vacation 
<ctp> kubuntu and ubuntu only differ in kde vs gnome? i'm a kde user so i think kubuntu alternate cd is the right one for me
<Jack_Sparrow> sauvin: Sad... so so sad
<sauvin> hee hee
<niere> hi
<Pelo> ctp, sounds about right
<MasterShrek> ctp, go for it, kde is better btw =)
<niere> is anyone here using fusesmb with feisty or gutsy?
<rbs-tito> andi5: Thanks for the link. It looks like I'll just have to switch backends three times per day!!]
<ciacon> andi5, Slart: #kubuntu ist tellimt nort - andi5 - you thought apt-get arts is the thing to do??
 * Pelo thinks MasterShrek  is gunning for a kick 
<sauvin> Truthfully, I looked high, low, left, right and upside down for a decent IRC client for Windows. There don't seem to BE any such critter. XChat for Windows comes... close.
<mpeters> Bruno_: In /etc/ssh/sshd_config, edit the line "Port 22" to the port you want and then restart sshd "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<dahitokiri> how far behind is xubuntu from ubuntu in terms of development?
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Tidus> sauvin, you can use irssi on windows :P
<world_citizen> can one scan a text page and convert it into text in ubuntu
<andi5> ciacon: if arts is missing, then "sudo apt-get install arts" should help, yes
<sauvin> MasterShrek, the choice of desktop is a matter of personal choice. I use KDE but recognise that many folks vastly prefer gnome.
<zeus21> hi all
<world_citizen> I can scan but cannot convert it to text
<Bruno_> mpeters: to what port should i change it to? which one is allowed?
<rbs-tito> dahitokiri: Big features seem to be one release behind.
<mpeters> Bruno_: The firewall will still need to allow the port which you change ssh to listen on though.
<Pelo> dahitokiri, it's not a qustion of being behind,  xubuntu is made to use less resources, it runs xcfe instead of gnome
<ctp> MasterShrek: definitely it is. i have to setup 16 boxes at one time. kubuntu installing via fai is my goal
<andi5> rbs-tito: i am sorry.... you might rather try to hack your configuration into /etc/network/interfaces
<d1n0> sauvin: why do you prefer KDE?
<Panzerboy__> Bruno_: anything above 1024
<Pelo> world_citizen,  you need to instal OCR or whatever it is called, check in synaptic
<sauvin> dln0, it's what I've used for years, starting way back in the RH days.
<niere> i'm having trouble with fusesmb when i config it to use a username/password on a specific server
<mpeters> Bruno_: and it's probably the firewall at your friends end which will need changing.
<dahitokiri> Pelo, i understand that. but there are certain apps that ubuntu offers that xubuntu might not. i think it's just easier to install ubuntu and switch to xfce4 from there
<rbs-tito> andi5: Not really worth it, I switch networks way to often. No need to be sorry, it is as much my fault as it is yours. I'm going to see if I can lend a hand to the network-manager guys
<niere> without that fusesmb works just fine (anonymously), but not with a username
<Bruno_> Panzerboy__: ok
<Tidus> dahitokiri, the repos are the same
<world_citizen> Pelo thank for that
<sauvin> dln0, I like KDE for the way it "looks" and "feels", nothing more concrete than that.
<Bruno_> mpeters: so i should tell him to change his sshd-config file too?
<Bruno_> mpeters: to the same port as me?
<dahitokiri> sauvin, familiar like windows, maybe?
<world_citizen> But can you tell me the name of the OCR that would work in Ubuntu
<dahitokiri> s/like/to/
<Pelo> dahitokiri, defaults apps are one thing but you can run all gnome /kde aps in xubuntu , it doesn'T realy matter,  required libs will be installed to let you run them
<sauvin> dahitokiri, I hated Windows.
<Tidus> dahitokiri, all you have to do is enable universe and you have the same vast amount of software
<dahitokiri> Pelo, Tidus alright, thanks
<voraistos> Hey. I am using edubuntu from a thin client. (with the integrated ltsp support). It wouldnt work so i found out how to force a vga config from it. (something like xserver=vga in lts.conf). thing is, it kinda gets on my nerves. the graphics card is an sis550 (SoC) graphic family sis315, there are good drivers out there, i just wonder how to use them ?
<Pelo> world_citizen,  jsut do a search for OCR in synaptic, and the appropriate pacakges will be listed
<ciacon> andi5: It already is installed... should I remove and install it - or is there another way?
<troseph> Unable to get DVD to play. Could it just be the disc? Here is my log from VLC http://pastebin.com/f142f4c24
<D4rkB34n> hi there
<D4rkB34n> any one can help....
<mpeters> Bruno_: whether you change the port or not, you'll still need to change the firewall. The actual port doesn't make much difference.
<andi5> ciacon: does the same hold for the library that your screenshot complained about (libasound2)?
<Panzerboy__> night guys
<world_citizen> Pelo thank for this, but one or two more things
<rbs-tito> andi5: I didn't know nm was a gnome project
<voraistos> VLC doesnt read certain discs
<Panzerboy__> time to sleep :)
<juano__> is there any repository for audacious-skin package ?
<juano__> audacious-skinS that is
<Pelo> voraistos, I think what you need can be acheived by  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<world_citizen> My screen saver jams that computer what to do
<andi5> rbs-tito: otherwise you had not tried to use it? ;-)
<sauvin> troseph, what is this DVD?
<Pelo> !dvd | troseph
<ubotu> troseph: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ciacon> andi5: libasound.so.2
<world_citizen> Also when an application jams the computer what to do?
<voraistos> Pelo: that wouldnt work. All i want is to reconfigure the thin clients, not the actual xserver
<D4rkB34n> i reinstall openoffice 2.3.0 on ubuntu 7.10 from synaptic, but i don't have the shortcuts at applications -> office
<Bruno_> mpeters: panzerboy_ said anything above 1024 is allowed, so if i change it to 1025 it should work without changing the firewall right?
<Panzerboy__> Bruno_: you still need to allow incoming traffic to that port
<john_priest> what would chmod 000 do to a file?
<Jack_Sparrow> world_citizen: select single screen saver not all at random.. it may just be a few that are a prob
<Panzerboy__> from the firewall
<D4rkB34n> how can i refresh the menu bar?
<rbs-tito> andi5: This is strange, the upstream bug is marked as resolved
<john_priest> who would have permissions to that file
<voraistos> troseph: stop it with the bot, VLC comes with libdvdcss hardcoded
<mpeters> Bruno_: It's not nescessarily the case that above 1024 is allowed
<D4rkB34n> i reinstall openoffice 2.3.0 on ubuntu 7.10 from synaptic, but i don't have the shortcuts at applications -> office, how can i refresh menu bar?
<Pelo> world_citizen, for the screensaver try another one, or check that is isn'T monitor off that is enable and causing the trouble , for dejamming,   alt+f2  type xkill  , then click on the app with the mouse
<ExalleR> is it possible to run Ubuntu and Windows simultaneusly?
<rbs-tito> andi5: And the screenshots on the NM homepage have a "VPN connections" menu
<Pelo> world_citizen,  also use the name of the person you talk to in each line, it makes it easier to follow
<rbs-tito> ExalleR: As in, at the same time or on the same machine
<Nimby> I gave up on vlc in 7.10 it was so jumpy
<troseph> !not helpful | pelo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not helpful - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mpeters> Bruno_: In fact I would hope that's not the case.
<sauvin> ExalleR, do you have two or more computers? :D
<D4rkB34n> ExalleR: yes
<Bruno_> Panzerboy__:  ok, how can i do that?
<DeviantSolution> D4rkB34n: System/Preferences/Main Menu
<Panzerboy__> ExalleR: not at the same time without one of them running in a virtual machine :)
<D4rkB34n> ExalleR: you need vmware
<Bruno_> mpeters:  no he just clarified i still need to allow it
<andi5> rbs-tito: yes, as obsolete.... i have not checked the version numbers
<octete> Hi guys, for a Intel Core 2 Duo, is it better to install the 386 version or the amd64? (I am worried about compatibility issues or lack of some packages for amd64)
<troseph> sauvin: Kill Bill vol 2
<Bruno_> mpeters:  to allow incomming traffic
<gaten> im unable to copy a file larger than 4gb. the error i get is:  "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)" (using cp). how can i get around this (i was thinking about splitting the file into 2 seperate chunks (its 6gb), then copying the chunks to the desired disk and merging them)
<ciacon> andi5: libasound.so.2... the shot was @ file:///home/ciacon/Desktop/arts-prob.png
<rbs-tito> andi5: That bug is years old
<ExalleR> okey.. thx!
<andi5> rbs-tito: maybe the backports repository has something for you?
<sauvin> troseph, I don't have that DVD, but it's recent enough it might be copy protected.
<doctormo> gaten: what kind of file systems are you using?
<rbs-tito> andi5: nm 0.7 /
<rbs-tito> ?
<mpeters> Bruno_: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<voraistos> octete: i thought those cpus were 32 bits ?
<gaten> doctormo: ext2 and copying to fat32
<ciacon> andi5: libasound.so.2... the shot was @ http://ciacon.dyndns.org:8001/arts-prob.png     dammn;-)
<Pelo> octete, always better to install i386,   amd64 is missing some support for some propriatary drivers and flash and some other stuff
<mpeters> Bruno_: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 22 -j ACCEPT
<andi5> ciacon: why do you flood me?
<octete> voraistos, well, they support the 64 bit extensions, no?
<doctormo> gaten: fat32 doesn't support files bigger than 4GB
<troseph> sauvin: It's an original, do you mean it might just be encrypted?
<andi5> ciacon: have you checked libasound2?
<octete> Pelo, thanks, That's what I was worried about
<ciacon> andi5: apt-get that?
<voraistos> octete: if they are 32 bits cpu, 64 bits wont do much :P
<DeviantSolution> octete: Intel. AMD. Does not compute. ^_^
<gaten> doctormo: well that explains it. meh, thanks
<Nimby> core duo is 64bit
<sauvin> troseph, I mean it might be copy protected. I DO have movie DVDs I can't watch without doing something underhanded because the manufacturers deliberately introduced bad sectors.
<octete> yeah, core duo is 64 bit
<Tidus> Nimby, no, the core 1 duos aren't
<voraistos> then its all god
<Do``> could someone help with a crash? when i try running deluge (v0.5.6.96) it crashes instantly. the deluge dev guys said i should reinstall the python packages, because it's an ubuntu issue, but that didn't help :/
<Tidus> c2d is
<voraistos> god*
<voraistos> good*
<voraistos> damn it!
<Pelo> do
<doctormo> gaten: It's because it's 32bit addresses thus 4GB, it's the same reason you can only have 4GB of ram in a 32bit machine (not accounting for paging)
<Bruno_> mpeters: Panzerboy__: thanks
<Pelo> Do``,  try utorrent on wine or some other bittorrent client
<_polto_> hello all
<ciacon> Slart - are you still with us?
<Do``> http://pastebin.com/m41cb4acb this is what deluge says when i start it
<gaten> doctormo: yeah, i remember that now that you mention it.
<Do``> Pelo: i want deluge
<Tidus> octete, core 1 duo isn't 64 bit.  core 2 duo is
<Slart> ciacon: still here.. anything new on the arts thingy?
<troseph> sauvin: Ahh I think I'll just rip it to Mpeg an watch it that way. :)
<doctormo> gaten: so even if you chop it up you couldn't put it back together on that file system anyway
<andi5> doctormo: you can have as much ram as you want in your 32bit machine, but i suppose at max 3gig of them will be addressable (pci-e bus and whatever...)
<voraistos> if you cat /proc/cpu it might say something about it.
<octete> Tidus, sorry, I forgot to put the "2" there, I have the Core 2 Duo, but thanks anyway, I am going to stick to i386 as I don't want any compatibility issues
<gaten> doctormo: yeah looks like im going to copy it to a ntfs fs
<sauvin> dln0, I'm answering in public because the answers may help somebody else. As far as I'm aware, the differences between ubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu would be in the desktop level; the base ubuntu system would be the same. I wouldn't expect to see hardware issues to differ between these different ubuntu dialects.
<doctormo> andi5: er no, 4GB is addressable, anything more requires CPU memory paging support.
<niere> bye
<Nimby> I was under the impression the 32bit cpu's couldnt see beyond 3gb
<MasterShrek> octete, i run 64 bit with no problems
<sauvin> troseph, yes, that's kind of what I meant by "underhanded". How do you rip to mpeg?
<ciacon> andi5: I found an arts package... problem is, when I try to install it - it tells me that it is already installed... is "apt-get remove arts" and "apt-get install arts" the way?
<octete> MasterShrek, what about flash and all that stuff?
<andi5> Nimby: ack... that is what i just said
<doctormo> Nimby: that seems like a silly number, something to do with some machines specifically?
<Jack_Sparrow> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<troseph> sauvin: acidrip
<octete> as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-ff0a19a9ff23537e36b3cf9d40b2d8747bd45cd4
<Pelo> Do``, remove all pyton and pyton libs completely ( that will get rid of config files)  remove deluge as well, then reinstall deluge and let it select which python files to install
<sauvin> ciacon, ubuntu comes with ARTS installed.
<rbs-tito> Nimby: The 3gb memory limit is a windows thing
<Bruno_> mpeters: why did you not recommend to use port 22?
<ciacon> sauvin: my one seams faulty
<ciacon> slart: I found an arts package... problem is, when I try to install it - it tells me that it is already installed... is "apt-get remove arts" and "apt-get install arts" the way?
<Do``> Pelo: i just did all that
<Xsylotte> how to convert avi file to divx or something with less sie ?
<Pelo> do
<Xsylotte> *size
<MasterShrek> octete, work fine for me, nspluginwrapper for flash, and im using an old version of blackdown java, which isnt really maintained anymore, but it works fine
<sauvin> troseph, can you rip subtitles and/or subcaptions with it?
<Do``> removed half system with it
<Slart> ciacon: try adding the -purge switch when doing the uninstall.. it will delete all config files and such so you can make a fresh start
<gregarei> Xsylotte: mencoder
<Pelo> Do``,  did you remove or remove completely ?
<mpeters> Bruno_: personally I would use 22, Panzerboy__ was against it
<Xsylotte> gregarei, more info please.
<Do``> Pelo: completely, including residual config
<Pelo> Do``,  that's all I have for you
<ciacon> Slart: Jolly good - the VERY THING we were looking for ;-)
<Slart> ciacon: but that seems like a good thing.. I think you can even do a reinstall using synaptic
<andi5> rbs-tito: are you sure about that?
<gregarei> Xsylotte: http://www.google.com/search?q=mencoder&sourceid=mozilla2&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Bruno_> mpeters: isnt it dangerous?
<Pelo> Do``, did you try the verson of deluge that is in the repos or the one from the site ?
<rbs-tito> andi5: Sure about what?
<Xsylotte> gregarei, i've meant is it in synaptic, how to use it..etc etc..
<Xsylotte> but thx
<saeros> I have problems iptables
<Do``> Pelo: the one on their site, built for ubuntu 7.10
<saeros> Help
<andi5> rbs-tito: that linux can use 4gb for ram?
<Xsylotte> !ubotu mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nimby> in the guide to getting the dvb card to work it says "In order that the saa7134-svb module gets loaded at startup add following line"
<Pelo> Do``,  try theone from the repos
<mpeters> Bruno_: not using 22 will cut down on some noise in your logs, but it will not provide real security
<rbs-tito> !ask saeros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask saeros - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> saeros, how can we help you if you dont tell is whats wrong
<morphinex> hey folks, I can't seem to get my upgrade to gutsy to work
<Pelo> saeros,  we need better questions
<Nimby> "nstall saa7134 /sbin/modprobe  --ignore-install saa7134 && { /sbin/modprobe saa7134-alsa; } && { /sbin/modprobe saa7134-dvb;}"
<morphinex> It keeps crashing in the middle of installing packages
<mpeters> Bruno_: make sure you use strong passwords and disable root logins
<Pelo> morphinex, get the alt install cd and upgrade from that
<Nimby> in modprobe.conf  but this file doesnt exist
<ikonia> Nimby: thats not an upragde command
<saeros> modules
<rbs-tito> andi5: I've used it in the past, and have never used 64bit Linux. I was told that it was a limitation on Windows operating systems
<saeros> I have londing modules/
<rbs-tito> andi5: EG) Vista 32 can use more than XP 32
<mpeters> Bruno_: if possible use key authentication instead of passwords
<saeros> in iptables
<troseph> sauvin: not sure. I am just tryinh it now... I think I missed the libdvdcss libraries for playbacl
<saeros> our no
<Bruno_> mpeters: how do i do all that? (sorry for the trouble.. )
<Pelo> saeros, pay attention , we can only answer cmplete questions and keep them to one line,  using the enterkey for punctuation makes you impossible to floow
<andi5> rbs-tito: hm... i was under the hard impression that part of the 4 billion addresses are reserved by the hardware, but i am too lazy to google right now ;-)
<ciacon> Slart: I'll go for that dreaded reboot ....
<linux88> How can you REALLY protect your computer form someone going on to it with a live cd. I mean how can you stop that?
<Do``> Pelo: kthx
<saeros> ok
<Nimby> it says that modprobe.conf in is in /etc/modprobe.conf but I cannot find it anywhere
<rbs-tito> andi5: Sounds logical, but doesn't explain the steppings in Microsoft OS.
<sauvin> troseph, you need to install something, forgot what it was, and navigate to /usr/share/something to run an sh to actually install libdvdcss.
<Slart> ciacon: what's the worst that can happen.. no sound again? you're used to that =)
<mpeters> Bruno_: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config -  "PermitRootLogin no"
<troseph> sauvin, I'm getting it from the Medibuntu repo, it "should" work. :)
<andi5> rbs-tito: oh, i think you can tweak even an XP system to make more mem accessible... but i do not use that a lot (only 2gb anyway)
<Slart> linux88: sleep next to it.. use a shotgun =).. or encrypt the harddrives and keep the shotgun to keep them from kidnapping you
<rbs-tito> andi5: Meh, not sure, I'm sure I read that they were artificial limits
 * sauvin is also looking at acidrip
<rbs-tito> andi5: I'll let you know when I can afford 4gb of RAM
<gregarei> linux88: No way. Put sensitive data on an encrypted fs
<mpeters> Bruno_: for ke authentication follow - http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/excerpt/ssh_8/index.html
<andi5> rbs-tito: all right =)
<sauvin> What DVD do I have here that I was unable to play normally....?
<D4rkB34n> DeviantSolution: how can i do it automatically?
<linux88> Slart haha good one. Thats true, but when you say encrypt the harddrive. Do you have to decrypt it everytime you want to access it.
<RequinB4> I read vista only takes 2GB RAM
<D4rkB34n> DeviantSolution: i mean, fresh the menu automatically?
<andi5> to boot at all?
<Pelo> sauvin, we won't tell you,  you need to keep track of your stuff on your own
<Nimby> vista is making me feel ill :)
<rbs-tito> linux88: The hard drive is decrypted when it is mounted at boot. You need the key every time you boot
<gregarei> linux88: You dont need to encrpyt whole HD.  you can encrypt just folders with fuse, just requires passphrase to unlock
<Nimby> thats why I'm here in the rabbit hole
<Radi01> vista is adjar.
<sauvin> Pelo, if I get irritated enough, I'll POSTGRESQL it!
 * troseph puts his sensitive data in /var/www
<rbs-tito> linux88: Ah, fuse, sorry
<ciacon> Slart: It is crying for a reinstall =((
<Slart> linux88: well.. yes.. but you can have it just prompt you for a password when you log in.. and do the decrypting on the fly
<mpeters> Bruno_: actually this link is probably easier to follow - http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<YouKnowMe> I'm trying to install an assortment of things but bash keeps telling me:
<YouKnowMe> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<YouKnowMe>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<YouKnowMe> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<YouKnowMe> Most times it wont ask but it is this time and I can't find my cd, plus I don't wanna have to burn a new one. WHat can I do to bypass this?
<gregarei> Encryptiing hd is a solution, it is A LOT of overhead
<Slart> ciacon: reinstall? any specific error messages?
<Bruno_> mpeters: if i disabled root login i dont have to change my rot passwd to a stronger one?
<rbs-tito> !paste | youknowme
<ubotu> youknowme: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linux88> rbs-tito i see. Ive used a program I downlaoded when i was on XP. Does it take something liek that for linux
<ciacon> Slart: still no change - I have the feeling, that that, what is missing is the Kernel-module, which was manipulated / switched / removed with that install...
<completeN00b> Hi: I'm trying to install a new Soundblaster X-Fi sound card (sb0790), does anyone know where i should begin?
<Bruno_> mpeters: ok i'll follow thse tuts
<andi5> YouKnowMe: deactivate your cd set as package source, just download everything from the net
<rbs-tito> linux88: Sorry, all I know about is encrypting whole volume
<Pelo> YouKnowMe,   menu > sytem> admin> software sources,  first tab , uncheck the cd at the bottom , reload and install again
<gregarei> completeN00b: opensource.creative.com
<Slart> ciacon: does a live cd give you working sound?
<mpeters> Bruno_: It still should be strong as a user could su to root, but it's not as important
<Bruno_> ok
<ciacon> Slart: sure - the original sys also gave me sound...
<YouKnowMe> rbs-tito: Because I've never been here and I don't know the rules. I'm a loose cannon.
<YouKnowMe> /sarcasm
<completeN00b> gregarei: thanks, is it true that they only have drivers for 64 bit?
<andi5> Pelo: there is no sytem menu, ha! ;-)
<Pelo> !sound > completeN00b check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<sauvin> Hrm... acidrip certainly does make the drive knock a bit.
<Slart> ciacon: then perhaps a reinstall is the easiest way to go
<sauvin> I HAD been using a Windows thing under wine, hope this works.
<ubuntu_> Hello! I'm installing Ubuntu right now. I have a disk with 4 partitions: 1 is for Windows, 1 is a backup partition I created a long time ago. 1 is one that I hope I can use for Ubuntu, and I want to have another backup partition. I'm formatting the Ubuntu partition in ext3 with mount point "/", and I want the new backup partition to be fat32. Do I need to put anything special for the mount point for the backup?
<Bruno_> mpeters: anything else i can do to have more security?
<nikin_> hy
<Bruno_> mpeters: regarding sshd
<rbs-tito> YouKnowMe: Don't worry about it, the ubotu warnings are just to let you know. Nobody will hold it against you :)
<gregarei> completeN00b: Not sure, it will certainly say there
<Pelo> andi5,  is he running kubuntu ?
<jadoman> salut à tous, je fais un essais car c'est la première fois que je chatte
<andi5> Pelo: i have no clue, was just a bad joke... please ignore me :)
<Slart> ubuntu_: don't think so.. I think ubuntu will even add it to fstab automagically.. not sure about it though
<Slart> !fr | jadoman
<ubotu> jadoman: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pelo>  /ignore andi5
<ciacon> Slart: I was as clever  (  ;-)   ) as to put my old home dir on a seperate partition - after the fresh install - are all my old KDE settings & still there?? it'd be a shame to loose stuff like my contactslist in kopete...
<ubuntu_> Slart: Alright :) The main thing is that I want this partition to be accessable in Windows, too. I assume fat32 will do that?
<Slart> ubuntu_: yes
<YouKnowMe> Pelo: Thanks!
<Nimby> can I set xchat to let me know if I get a msg even when it doesnt have focus ?
<YouKnowMe> y
<mpeters> Bruno_: you can restrict logins to only certain users with "AllowUsers user1, user2" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. Also the same with AllowHosts
<sauvin> Acidrip isn't working. It just makes the drive make noise :\
<Slart> ciacon: nice.. I don't know where KDE stores all it's settings but lots of stuff are in hidden, dot-folders, in your home folder... you might be so lucky.
<YouDoNotKnowMe> YouKnowMe: !
<ciacon> Slart: they are all in my home-dir...
<Bruno_> mpeters: what should i change that to? his ip?
<ciacon> Slart: ;-)
<Slart> ciacon: you can always copy /etc to your home folder just to be sure
<YouKnowMe> YouDoNotKnowMe: >_< ^_^
<ciacon> Slart: that sounds like a great idea... ;-)
<mpeters> Bruno_: yes, for connections from him to you.
<ubuntu_> Slart: How much do I want to set aside for swap?
<Slart> Nimby: yes.. mine beeps and pops up little things when I get messages
<rbs-tito> ubuntu_: About 512mb or 1gb
<nikin_> i have some problems with samba.. the loading of directory s and like... a right click on the file.. makes a teribble lagg i mean.. using fuesmb.. if i click right on a file.. it takes about 30 seconds to bring up the menu
<Pelo> ubuntu_,   2xram
<Slart> ubuntu_: my grand grand grand dad told me twice the physical memory.. but that might have changed since then =)
<ubuntu_> Is there any benefit to setting aside a larger amount?
<rbs-tito> ubuntu_: It is the memory used when you run out of RAM
<bebbi> ragazzi funziona
<Pelo> ubuntu_, not unless you run a butload of apps at the same time
<rbs-tito> ubuntu_: If you have lots of RAM you won't need much
<mpeters> ubuntu_: twice physical ram up to a max of 1Gb is a decent rule of thumb
<sauvin> I've been told that recent distros just use a swap file if it can't find a swap partition.
<andi5> but you need swap nonetheless, someone told me
<rbs-tito> sauvin: Windows style?
<Slart> ubuntu_: not really... up to 1G would be more than enough.. it will just get terribly slow if you need more swap
<sauvin> rbs-tito, maybe. I don't know.
<ciacon> Slart: I just thought of it - might be a brilliant idea to backup mysql ;-)
<rbs-tito> sauvin: That would save a few people headaches, but a separate partition is better practise
<Slart> ciacon: well.. the databases.. you don't need to backup the sql binaries.. =)
<sauvin> rbs-tito, no argument on this end.
<Bruno_> mpeters: i cant find the allow users part
<Bruno_> mpeters: in fact i search for it in the file and its no there
<ubuntu_> Do I set my backup partition as "primary" or "logical"?
<mpeters> Bruno_: it won't be there by default, you can just add the line
<MichealPW> Hrmm
<electrofreak> I have a huge list of package that apparently are no longer required... but reading through it... I believe many are required. It tells me to run apt-get autoremove, but I'd pretty much rather not do that. How do I go about fixing this?
<ciacon> Slart: I hadn't guessed ;-)
<andi5> Bruno_: you may need to add a line to the file then... the manpage should tell you the expected format
<Slart> ubuntu_: primary I'd think
<electrofreak> *packages
<Bruno_> mpeters: what do i type then?
<Nimby> so many of the guides refer to "modprobe.conf" being in "/etc/modprobe.conf" but none tell you where it or it's equivalent is now :-(
<Bruno_> andi5: ok i'll check
<ubuntu_> Slart: I don't know what the terms mean :( I've set up the partition I'm installing Ubuntu onto as primary
<mpeters> Bruno_: AllowUsers bruno
<ciacon> Slart: I'd like to say thanks for my help - although it had a snag, you deffo were more helpful to me than the rest... thx
<rbs-tito> ubuntu_: Primary
<andi5> Nimby: just create a file named local in /etc/modprobe.d and enter the commands there
<kane77> argh.. why does my desktop doesn't hibernate? the disk works for a while and then the display comes back on... it hibernated ok yesterday...
<Slart> ubuntu_: primary partitions are single partitions, you can only have 4 per drive I think.. logical partitions can have more partitions inside so you can have more than 4 partitions
<rbs-tito> kane77: Hibernation is a pretty dusty area
<Slart> ciacon: you're welcome
<ciacon> Slart: =)
<kane77> rbs-tito, yeah, I know...
<andi5> servers do not hibernate ;-)
<rbs-tito> lol
<kane77> andi5, how do you know? :)
<rbs-tito> I don't use it myself, my laptop boots like lightning
<Bruno_> mpeters: and i have to write AllowUsers alonso (my friend)?
<Gnea> okay, stupid ALSA-related question: i have 2 sound cards and a TV-tuner in my desktop, but I want to be able to switch the default output device on the fly with a simple .asoundrc file for dmix.  XMMS can output to the device just fine directly, but alsaplayer won't do it, neither will aplay. i'm stumped...
<andi5> kane77: at least i hope so :-)
<mpeters> Bruno_: yes, on a line on its own.
<Bruno_> mpeters: and the ip?
<MasterWitt> I have a question. How do I make it where I don't have to input my password when I come back from a suspend mode?
<kane77> rbs-tito, the suspend however works :/
<Gnea> and the howtos that i'm finding aren't providing any help on that
<rbs-tito> kane77: Yeah, but I bet resume doesn't!!
<mpeters> Bruno_: AllowHosts 1.2.3.4
<MichealPW> Should I create a password for root? Is it a good idea to use a user that has Administration permissions?:/
<MichealPW> I'm use Ubuntu v7.10
<kane77> rbs-tito, it does...
<Bruno_> mpeters: ok
<Radi01> My windows hibernated itself to the trash can.
<ignoramus> hey all- running kde with knetworkmanager... it won't auto-connect, but after 2 or 3 tries of manually connecting, it finally does.  WTF?
<Bruno_> mpeters: thanks
<Gnea> MichealPW: just use sudo
<Slart> !sudo | MichealPW
<ubotu> MichealPW: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ExalleR> I have an internal HDD, how do I access it?
<digitalsky> Hi all. has anyone experienced this problem?
<Pelo> MichealPW, there isn'T an actual root in ubuntu,  only super user priviledge
<kane77> rbs-tito, but for night I like hibernate better.. in case the power's out..
<rbs-tito> kane77: Then you are a very lucky person
<Pelo> !root | MichealPW
<ubotu> MichealPW: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gnea> ExalleR: Places->Computer
<MasterWitt> How do I take the password off from when I come back from suspend mode?
<MichealPW> Gnea: In order for sudo to work, your user must have the Administration permissions correct?
<kane77> rbs-tito, yeah.. i haven
<Nimby> andi5 there is a file in there called options, could I added the required lines to that ?
<Slart> MichealPW: nope.. read the links ubotu told you
<andi5> Nimby: you might, but you can also create an own file (eases upgrades)
<macksting> Hiya. Trying to get Ubuntu 7.04 to work with my Nvidia card so's I can use OpenGL effectively. I'm being told to grab nvidia-glx from the package manager. On the offchance that something disagrees with my system, is there a way to back up my current configuration so's I can restore it?
<kane77> rbs-tito, yeah.. i haven't managed to make it work on laptop though... (wher it would be very useful)
<Pelo> digitalsky, what problem ?
<Gnea> MichealPW: no, they just need to be allowed to use it, which it is by default. check the link that ubotu gave ya
<MichealPW> Alright then.
<Slart> MichealPW: you write in your user password when sudo asks you
<macksting> Note, actually, a way to back it up without a CD writing device?
<Nimby> andi5 and just called it local ?
<digitalsky> I put an NTFS drive and mounted it in ubuntu, and i use samba to share it so I can access it from my XP boxes.  But after a few days when I turn on my XP, it would say fail to connect to the shared drive.  I would then restart ubuntu and the sharing is good again.
<MasterWitt> Anybody?
<andi5> Nimby: yep, but any other name is ok as well
<ToddEDM> anyone know of some firmware i need to get a linksys WMP54g Wifi card working?....
<MichealPW> Gnea: Would allowing users access to sudo be a risk?:/
<Pelo> !backup | macksting
<ubotu> macksting: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Nimby> thanks andi5
<Pelo> MasterWitt, anybody what ?
<Slart> digitalsky: you could try just restarting samba, "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<drmikecrowe> hey folks, I need somehelp.  Trying to install (and giving up) gforge.  I now need to re-install postgresql 8.2.  However, installing isn't creating /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.2
<electrofreak> I have a huge list of packages that apparently are no longer required... but reading through it... I believe many are required. It tells me to run apt-get autoremove, but I'd pretty much rather not do that. How do I go about fixing this?
<Gnea> !ntfs-g3 | digitalsky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-g3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> digitalsky: at least saves you a reboot
<digitalsky> Slart: ok... but is that a known problem?
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g | digitalsky
<ubotu> digitalsky: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<joeb3_> MasterWitt, preferences-screensaver. untick the lock option.
<digitalsky> yes that's what i use ubotu.
<MasterWitt> joeb3: hmmmm lemme check that
<Gnea> MichealPW: yes, so read the link
<Pelo> !ubotu | digitalsky
<ubotu> digitalsky: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> digitalsky: nope.. not that I know
<rbs-tito> digitalsky: Ubotu is a bot...
<Pelo> !botsnak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnak - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andi5> damn, i knew it...
<picard_pwns_kirk> Pelo: botsnack
 * Pelo is a miserable failure
<digitalsky> hmm then it's weird.... my ubuntu is on 24/7, and i turn off my XP everynight. and only 1 PC shares that drive
<Gnea> digitalsky: try restarting samba - /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ToddEDM> anyone know of some firmware i need to get a linksys WMP54g Wifi card working?....
<tyronepolleri> hi how can I refresh the wine Start Menu? because I have uninstalled some aplications but they still apear in the wine star menu
<Pelo> !wifi | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rbs-tito> ToddEDM: Depends what chip is in it
<MasterWitt> joeb3: It is unchecked. But it still prompts me for a password when I come back from suspend mode
<digitalsky> yea i'm sure that would probably work, but then I want to find out what is wrong that it would stop working all of a sudden
<MichealPW> Gnea: Thank you, I'll read it.
<sauvin> digitalsky, whta's up, again, please?
<Pelo> ToddEDM, also check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Gnea> ToddEDM: i do believe that it's a broadcom chipset, you'd need the right driver for it
<electrofreak> I have a huge list of packages that apparently are no longer required... but reading through it... I believe many are required. It tells me to run apt-get autoremove, but I'd pretty much rather not do that. How do I go about fixing this?
<digitalsky> sauvin: I put an NTFS drive and mounted it in ubuntu, and i use samba to share it so I can access it from my XP boxes. But after a few days when I turn on my XP, it would say fail to connect to the shared drive. I would then restart ubuntu and the sharing is good again.
<Slart> tyronepolleri: the wine start menu works a little now and then.. all of a sudden you get a bunch of new programs.. then nothing until 2 versions later..
<rbs-tito> electrofreak: What makes you think they are rquired?
<Slart> tyronepolleri: be happy when it works.. but don't expect it to work all the time =)
<Gnea> digitalsky: TRY RESTARTING SAMBA INSTEAD OF RESTARTING
<Pelo> electrofreak, what makes you think they are still needed
<scragar> anyone got a recommendation on guides for bridging an Internet connection?
<tyronepolleri> Slart: so the aplications will be there allways?
<digitalsky> Gnea: yes yes. thanks for the suggestion of a solution.
<Slart> digitalsky: check the logs.. samba and system logs.. there might be a reason there
<digitalsky> I do, however, wnat to know the cause of the problem.
<lapisdecor> I do force reload of all items on ubuntu panel?
<digitalsky> ok Slart
<electrofreak> rbs-tito, they are mostly gnome related... which I'd like to have installed
<andi5> scragar: you mean vpn?
<Pelo> scragar, what do you mean by bridging ?, sharing one computer's connection with another ?
<Slart> tyronepolleri: yes.. the applications can always be run from the command line.. it's just the menu that's a bit moody
<sauvin> Still... why is samba doing that?
<rbs-tito> electrofreak: They are probably just pointless dependencies
<Gnea> digitalsky: you might want to check your samba options - do you have SWAT installed?
<scragar> Pelo: that's what I want to do
<INTU> i have a dual boot... how do i format C from bios?
<INTU> format the c drive
<tyronepolleri> Slart: Can I deactivate it?
<Gnea> INTU: you don't
<INTU> i need to reinstall XP
<digitalsky> can you remind me what SWAT is again?
<digitalsky> (probably not?)
<Gnea> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Slart> tyronepolleri: I don't know.. I've never looked into it.. there might be a switch somewhere in regedit
<Pelo> scragar, I know there are some guides on this,  you'll probably need to use samba to do i it but that is all I know
<INTU> i don't wanna just write over it, i want to format
<Pelo> later folks
<dfcarney> INTU: let the installer format it for you.  Be careful -- it'll overwrite your boot partition and linux will "disappear"
<rbs-tito> INTU: I've never seen a BIOS that can format drives. You should use the Windows or Ubuntu live cd to do it
<Gnea> INTU: fat32 or ntfs?
<digitalsky> ok Gnea: reading
<INTU> windows is on ntfs
<dfcarney> INTU: do you want to re-install, or just blow it away?
<andi5> scragar: is openvpn for you?  i do not really understand your plan :)
<tyronepolleri> Does anyone know hot to deactivated  the wine Start Menu?
<INTU> i want to format C, then install XP again on it
<Nimby> so am I right in believing that instead of one modprobe.conf there is now a folder called modprobe.d with multiple config files in ?
<Gnea> INTU: then you need to do it with a windows cd
<andi5> yeap
<scragar> I have 2 boxes, and 1 net connection, I just want to split it between the two.
<INTU> should i delete the C partition, then install on unused space?
<rbs-tito> scragar: Internet Connection Sharing is what you need
<dfcarney> INTU: like Gnea said, with the windows CD.  Make sure you have a linux boot disk handy too
<INTU> or should i just overwrite the C
<Slart> tyronepolleri: perhaps that question is better asked in #winehq  they are the wine specialists after all
<rbs-tito> !ics | scragar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mozul> anyone want to private message me? I have a need to set a lot of files from read only to read/write
<Frogzoo> Nimby: yes, but modprobe.conf is still read
<Gnea> INTU: reinstallation requires rewriting the C
<INTU> okay, thanks
<INTU> :-)
<rbs-tito> scragar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Slart> Mozul: chmod with the -R switch does recursion on folders
<juano__> Mozul: chmod +w yourfile
<Gnea> Mozul: chmod -R 666 dir/*
<ndcapo> is it possible to install winXP after ubuntu ?
<Nimby> Frogzoo, I searched for modprobe.conf and found no file
<Gnea> Mozul: actually...
<andi5> Mozul: chmod g+w $PATH -R .... that sets a all files in $PATH writable for members of the group they belong to
<Frogzoo> Nimby: make that '/etc/modules'
<dfcarney> INTU: no, the windows installer will ask you where you want to install it.  if you're just overwriting it, then don't worry.  Like I said, reinstalling windows will screw around with the boot partition.
<Gnea> Mozul: find /path -type f -exec chmod 666 {} \;
<Bruno_> mpeters: to unallow a port whats the command. sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1025 -j REJECT ?
<Geee> #ubuntu-br
<tyronepolleri> Slart: there is no one in the winehq channel
<dfcarney> ndcapo: not in my experience.  i don't think so...
<andi5> Gnea: this seems to be overkill and i wonder why you restrict the search on files only ... hmmm :-D
<Nimby> is there a channel for help with tv cards ?
<Mozul> there is no GUI that can do recursion and set permissions?
<Slart> tyronepolleri: there are 197 people in there.. they might be sleeping though.. it happens.. not all channels are as lively as #ubuntu
<hvgotcodes> I have a free agent external driver; how do I write to it?
<Gnea> anyone here experienced with alsa and dmix? i just want to send all default sounds out of hw:3,0
<mpeters> Bruno_: replace "REJECT" with "DROP"
<Gnea> andi5: because directories need to be executable
<electrofreak> rbs-tito, ok, well... thanks. I fixed the problem.
<ndcapo> bugger on 56k took me awhile to get this system how I want it but found I need XP for a few things wine won't cut it
<Bruno_> mpeters: ok thanks
<Slart> Mozul: I don't know if midnight commander or similar apps can do it.. perhaps
<Gnea> andi5: otherwise you can't access them
<MichealPW> Wouldn't it be a bad idea to allow the user that I use recreationally access to sudo? If so, wouldn't it simply make sense to have all users Users,
<juano__> ndcapo: yes although keep in mind microsoft ntldr overrites gurb
<MichealPW> and enable the root user account?:/
<juano__> grub*
<andi5> Gnea: oh, yes... so i wonder why you set the mask completely and do not chmod with +/- , but hey :)
<Gnea> andi5: find /path -type d -exec chmod 777 {} \;  would take care of those
<Gnea> andi5: because i know the numbers better .. and they work :)
<electrofreak> How do I make gdm not automatically startup at boot? I know how to do this in other distros, I'm just not sure how to properly do it in ubuntu.
<Frogzoo> MichealPW: if you're paranoid, only give admin users sudo rights
<ExalleR> windows programs aren't compatible to Linux.. (unless Wine) but is Linux programs compatible with windows?
<rbs-tito> MichealPW: New users aren't sudoers by default. the user created at install is
<dfcarney> ExalleR: no
<Gnea> electrofreak: update-rc.d remove gdm
<rbs-tito> MichealPW: You can switch from sudo to su if you prefer
<electrofreak> ExalleR, you might get some compatibility with use of cygwin
<MichealPW> Ah, interesting.
<dfcarney> ExalleR: you could use cygwin for some things, however...depending on what you're looking to do
<ExalleR> okey.. yhx!
<Frogzoo> ExalleR: take a look at cygwin - it's pretty ugly
<lapisdecor> I do force reload of all applets on ubuntu top panel?
<Slart> ExalleR: depends on the dependencies.. =) I think a standalone program can be recompiled for windows without problems.. but few programs are really standalone
<Pir8> Is there a way to change the background that appears before the gdm login window comes up?
<Slart> Pir8: you mean the nice light brown/orange thingy? not that I've heard of.. many people ask that question.. haven't seen a quick solution yet
<andi5> Pir8: do you mean the gray X (i think default root window)?
<Pir8> the light brown orange one
<juano__> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Frogzoo> Pir8: sys -> prefs -> login
<ndcapo> quit
<MichealPW> So then, the user created during the installation should be my 'Admin' user, and the other users as least privileged users? I then use su to switch to the 'Admin' user?
<Pir8> Frogzoo,  thanks mate.
<Slart> MichealPW: why not just use sudo?
<Pir8> also how do you get the Applications drop down menu to have the same type of animations as compiz ?
<Bruno_> mpeters: when i restart ssh it says AllowHosts is misconfigured
<Nimby> is there a way to take ownership of a drive that was windows vista so I can set folders for sharing etc ?
<MichealPW> Slart: Wouldn't that mean you'd only need any user's password to gain superuser privileges?:/
<Chewy954> Can someone help me with BMPx? I get a "gst-stream-error-quark / 1" error.....
<Slart> MichealPW: well.. to be picky.. you need the user password for the user that runs the command.. but yes
<andi5> Nimby: yes, specify user=$uid in /etc/fstab as mount option, where uid is your user id (id -u)
<zloog420> Hi, I just got a new soundcard. Whats the install process like in general?
<zloog420> do you do a kernel compile and then insmod the driver or what
<zloog420> i cant remeber
<MichealPW> Slart: Indeed, so, wouldn't that be a risk?:/
#ubuntu 2008-11-17
<joaopinto> guilhermee, ok, that looks bad
<Whabo>  help why is ubuntu slow on my compaq presario 2170US. i know its the graphics card, it uses ATI radeon 340m (i think). but the system is running choppy i had the same problem when i had ubuntu 7.10 on it, didnt bother to fix it and moved on to pclinuxos (which is still choppy but less). ANY one can help me with this? I LOVE UBUNTU, but i need it to work right
<jordanv> Peter_G: you can only do that if you have a high resolution and you want to make something seem smaller, but not have it stretched
<david__> jrib thks for your help.
<jrib> david__: *who* wants you to update?
<guilhermee> joaopinto, and ubuntu umount my pendrive
<erUSUL> Macros42: :/ really do not know what to do. Ask again to the channel
<Dr_willis> Peter_G,  ages ago you could have a 'large' screen and  with a smaller monitor/display you would 'pan around' the  large screen as you moused around.. but that feature is  not used much any more.. its a bit of a bother with how window managers.panels and apps work these days
<Macros42> hey there guys - having a little problem here - trying a fresh install of intrepid and after I set up my softraid I get a msg "Please insert the disk labeled: 'Ubuntu 8.10 ...." in drive /cdrom/ ... Media change
<nathan_> can someone tell me how i can look at my processor speed and various other specs on xubuntu?
<guilhermee> joaopinto, and currupts the partition...
<guilhermee> joaopinto, in windows it works good
<erUSUL> nathan_: sudo lshw | less
<guilhermee> joaopinto, its not a pendrive bug, but ubuntu
<Peter_G> jordanv and Dr. Willis:  Ah, okay.  I misunderstood him, then.  Thank you.  (For scrolling the screen, I know what you mean.  I ran into that on my old 400Mhz laptop running Win98.
<guilhermee> joaopinto, how can i get a better log ?
<david__> jrib when I go into my hotmail account I have these problems. Hotmail tells me I need to download the latest version of Mozilla Firefox or I cant continue
<nathan_> thank you
<billy_> can someone help me get pidgin or kopete to work with msn? im getting for both that connection is refused when conecting to msn server, not sure why though, any ideas?
<joaopinto> Peter_G, there was such a feature, it was virtual resolution, not sure it's currently supported
<Dr_willis> Peter_G,   You can also have several 'desktops' you can move around with the pager applet. or other ways.. thats a bit handier these days.
<mker>  I just installed kubuntu-desktop via aptitude and didn't like it so I came back to Gnome to uninstall but when I did "sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop" it just removes that packate, but not all of kde. Anyone know what I should do?
<ugarit> should one use all primary partitions and then switch to logical or reserve some primary's?
<erUSUL> david__: you can press a link that let you continue to the main screen. Some people has reported that composing new msgs does not work
<andrews> Macros42: is it trying to install software when you get that message
<joaopinto> !puregnome | mker
<Macros42> to explainmore - disk is in drive - it's running the install from it - then asks me to reinsert the disk which is still there - can anyone help?
<ubottu> mker: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Ganandorf> is it wise to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 seeing that 8.04 lts is a long term support release
<Dr_willis> ugarit,  i tend to use all primaries.. I rarely need more then 4 partitions.
<Peter_G> If I can ask one more question, it's about YouTube videos.  When I go to the site and click on a video, it says my Flash player is not up to date and I don't have java enabled.  I updated Flash.  How do I enable Java?
<MikeH> Good evening, can ubuntu safely shrink NTFS partitions?
<ActionParsnip> Peter_G: you on 64bit?
<jordanv> Peter_G: its javascript, not java
<MikeH> during install?
<david__> jrib my Windows Live Hotmail always says .... Put your webbrowser up to date
<jrib> david__: that's because whoever wrote hotmail is stupid.  I think other users have said it will work fine if you get the "useragent switcher" extension and change your browser to pretend it is running on windows instead of ubuntu
<tritium> MikeH: yes
<ugarit> MikeH gparted can
<mker> joaopinto: Thank you.
<Peter_G> No, it's a 32bit VIA CPU.
<danbhfive> !notes > Ganandorf
<ActionParsnip> Peter_G: did you nistal flash?
<ubottu> Ganandorf, please see my private message
<erUSUL> MikeH: it does in many machines during install
<joaopinto> Peter_G, install the nonfree flash package
<Peter_G> Yes, I literally just updated to the most recent one for Linux.
<ActionParsnip> Peter_G: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MikeH> Also, can someone tell me what the read/write performance is like on ntfs now?
<david__> jrib I am inclined to think they want us to use Windows, but I don't want to
<MikeH> Last time I tried it, write support was experimental, reading was slow
<LogicalDash> MikeH: I've been able to play videos off my NTFS partitions without slowdown
<guilhermee> someone here with a hp pavillon dv5 series ???
<Dr_willis> MikeH,  ntfs-3g works very well for me.
<jordanv> Peter_G: if you're on firefox goto Edit>Preferences>Content
<david__> I continue by telling Mozilla to continue, but then my hotmail account is blocking and I cant write any messages
<jordanv> make sure they are checked off
<Dr_willis> MikeH,  not done any benchmarks.. but ive never had sny speed issues.
<joaopinto> MikeH, good enough, the current driver is not related to the legacy driver
<david__> jrib my last message was for you
<jrib> david__: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<treats> does anyone use utorrent in ubuntu?
<MikeH> That's great, thanks for your help guys
<roadfish> I'm trying to remove my PATA drives but the Feisty install won't boot after removing those drives. I see that /boot/grub/device.map has "(hd0) /dev/hda" ... with /dev/sda on hd2. Do I need to regenerate device.map? Or is there some other problem?
<billy_> can someone help me get pidgin or kopete to work with msn? im getting for both that connection is refused when conecting to msn server, not sure why though, any ideas?
<hubar__> treats: I used it before
<Peter_G> Okay.  I'll do that right now.  Besides, I'm rather enjoying my Ubuntu experience.  It literally saved this netbook from the scrapheap.
<david__> jrib I think I have this installed... I will try again, but do I have to click on an special addon??
<treats> hubar_hubuntu, did you have any errors when running through wine? (i assume you use wine)
<joaopinto> billy_, working fine here, it must be a msn problem, or a conectivity issue on your side
<erUSUL> treats: no since i discovered deluge but it works fine in wine if that's what you ask
<jrib> david__: you have to set it so that it identifies your browser as running on windows (I think)
<billy_> joaopinto, i figured its a connetivity issue, but does anyone know any possible causes? its a fresh install of ubuntu
<jordanv> billy_: my MSN is working fine on Pigin
<joaopinto> billy_, can you reach other services ?
<hubar__> treats: no I use transmission (ubuntu client), do apt-get install transmission.
<billy_> joaopinto, i can reach this, (not via either kopete or pidgin but i shall try irc with pidgin now)
<chaqui1> ok, now how do I update the fglrx drivers?
<david_> jrib hi again. I installed the agent user addon.   Do I need to do anything else or does this do everything automatically from now onwards
<Macros42> seriously guys - I'm a gnats cock away from going back to Windows - I'm reinstalling cos an upgrade went completely pear-shaped. And now - half way through an install it's asking me for the disk that it started the install from!
<billy_> joaopinto,
<billy_> joaopinto, connected to irc fine
<joaopinto> billy_, it can be something with your ISP
<lugnut64> I am having trouble with the liveCD can someone help me - When I start the computer with the live cd, the splash screen appears, but the GUI never appears and i am left at a safe graphics mode with only a termanal
<guilhermee> someone here with a hp pavillon serie dv5 ???
<billy_> joaopinto, msn works fine on vista
<joaopinto> billy_, ah ok :|
<scientes> how do i search my root for files?
<joaopinto> billy_, do you configured any firewall rules ?
<jordanv> lugnut64: you may have a corrupted disk
<billy_> joaopinto,  anything that could possibly be blockng it?
<jordanv> try burning slower
<jrib> david__: you have to set it so that it identifies your browser as running on windows.  That may not be on by default.  Check its settings
<joaopinto> scientes, find / -name "filename"
<k1ll3r> does anyone know how i can access theme-manager? i'm super new to Ubuntu.
<scientes> im looking fore 32-bit libflashplayer.so
<danbhfive> Macros42: did you check the cd for errors?
<lugnut64> no, it worked in a virtural machine
<jrib> scientes: why?
<Anonymous02> What tool can I use to see the MAC address of all wireless networks around me?
<billy_> joaopinto, im a noob to ubuntu, so I don't know about firewall rules. pretty sure i havent touched them
<joaopinto> scientes, downlowad the flash installer from adobe's site
<joaopinto> billy_, ok :\
<scientes> i did but its 32-bit
<joaopinto> billy_, I am out of suggetions
<erUSUL> Anonymous02: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<scientes> and the plugin for ubuntu firefox is ndis
<lugnut64> i checked the cd for errors, no problems
<chaqui1> how can I update fglrx to 8.10?
<billy_> dam, thanks joaopinto
<scientes> and im using mozilla firefox (32-bit)
<Macros42> danbhfive: yes - disk is fine - used it to install on my laptop
<jrib> scientes: you aren't making sense
<joaopinto> jrib, he just grabbed a 32bits firefox from mozilla
<andrews> scientes: do you mean the 64bit
<scientes> im using the one from their site which is 32-bit
<kitche> scientes: umm you aren't making sense like jrib said since you say your on 32-bit
<scientes> on a 64-bit system
<binarymutant> in a man page, does = need to be \= ?
<Anonymous02> erUSUL, it spits back wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<storrgie> how can i permanently add a route?
<kitche> scientes: well Adobe doesn't have a 64-bit out yet
<jrib> scientes: try to keep responses on a single line.  What exactly is your issue?
<scientes> and the ndispluginwrapper is to use on 64-bit apps, i need to regular 32-bit which is somewhere in my computer i just dont know ehere
<erUSUL> Anonymous02: is wlan0 your wifi card? maybe you have to do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" first
<Anonymous02> Ok
<lugnut64> jordanv: the disk worked for a virtual machine and i checked the cd for defects, there are no problems on the cd
<joaopinto> scientes, why do you need firefox 32 bits, what was wrong with your regular firefox ?
<kitche> scientes: try nspluginwrapper -a -i -u
<scientes> it crashes all the time
<gravemind> can someone help me get nvidia 177 drivers to work?
<jordanv> lugnut64: try alternative?
<erUSUL> scientes: ndispluginwrapper it is only for using windows network drivers in linux
<jrib> scientes: so just grab the tar.gz from adobe's site
<danbhfive> gravemind: whats the problem?
<Anonymous02> erUSUL, hmm, oddly, it says I dont have a wlan0 device :???
<chaqui1> can I get fglrx 8.9 or 8.10 from a repository?
<Anonymous02> Although I do?
<Anonymous02> I have a wireless card...
<scientes> oh npwrapper
<jrib> scientes: though really on intrepid, nspluginwrapper is a lot better.  My browser has not crashed once
<erUSUL> scientes: and doing "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" on a 64 bit system sets up everything for you
<Anonymous02> erUSUL, eth1 worked
<scientes> mine on intrepid crashes every 30 minutes
<Anonymous02> erUSUL, thanks for the help
<erUSUL> scientes: it is automagical flash just works in firefox 64 bits
<erUSUL> Anonymous02: no problem
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<scientes> but the flsh doewsnt work on my 32-bit firefox
<lugnut64> jordanv: i am worried that when installing the alternate cd would have the same problem. i have a gforce 7000m nforce 610 graphics card and gpu
<scientes> so i need to library, but not wraped for 64-bit
<thatguyisjames> POLL ,  how many people have used the DAS keyboard?
<erUSUL> scientes: whay are you using a 32 bit firefox in a 64 bit machine to begin with ????
<joaopinto> scientes, get it form adobe's, run the installer, and specify the 32 bits install path
<jordanv> lugnut64: try it and see how it goes
<LjL> thatguyisjames: no polls here please, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fosco_> scientes: same as 64bits, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<anonident> anyone know how to set it so my dual screen acts as two screens instead of maximizing windows across both?
<scientes> how do i make it instal even on 64-bit though?
<scientes> it aborts
<joaopinto> erUSUL, scroll up, "crashes every 30 minutes" :P
<gravemind> danbhfive: I'm using the nv drivers right now, which doesn't have 3d acceleration. But when I try to install the binary drivers with the hardware drivers manager, it downloads the driver but doesn't install it. Then when I restart X I get the failsafe windows popping up, with X errors saying (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<scientes> oh ok its right here
<jrib> scientes: you just copy the .so to the right directory
<thatguyisjames> will do, thanks for the channel link. there needs to be a better repitory for the IRC channels'
<scientes> eah thats what im doing
<nathan_> can someone tell me what the max amount of installable memory that Xubuntu and Ubuntu can address??? (for both 32 and 64 bit please)
<chaosrl> hey, i'm having some major issues with firefox. i lost my profiles, and firefox wouldn't save any changes made (homepage, toolbars, etc) so i deleted the default profile thinking it would automatically create a new one. now, after purging and reinstalling firefox, i still get the error saying that an instance of firefox is running and i must close it before opening it, but killall firefox shows no processes killed. any help?
<lugnut64> jordanv: i will, just one problem, i wanted to test it out without installing because i am worried about screwing up my *sigh* vista partion and i don't have an installation disk
<erUSUL> joaopinto: XD thanks works for me here... and when it crashes (not so often) it does not take firefox down with it. so i consider nspluginwrapper a bless and not a curse XXDD
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: its the same for any 32bit 64bit system
<jackbeslow> I have been trying for quite some time now to get alsa/pulse audio working on my computer, alsa worked before 8.10 but now I am stuck with oss. I have followed all the tutorials etc with no luck. So I have cleaned out my installation and am wondering if anyone can walk me trhough debugging this
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: 32bit == 4Gb
<danbhfive> gravemind: maybe 177 doesnt work with your card
<LjL> thatguyisjames: see the IRC address you get when you type /topic, there is a full list of channels there
<joaopinto> erUSUL, it works fine for me also :P
<nathan_> so thats for xubuntu and ubuntu
<nathan_> ??
<k1ll3r> can anyone tell me how to access the theme manager? i can't find anything when i searched google.
<gravemind> danbhfive: it is supposed to (geforce 7600gs) and I've tried enabling the other numbered drivers but the same thing happens with those
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, actually 32bits does not allow 4GB addressing, not for a single process
<jordanv> lugnut64: if you REALLY want to try it and the livecd doesnt work, you can make a small partition using vista's partitioner
<erUSUL> k1ll3r: systemPreferences>appearance
<fosco_> k1ll3r: systema - preferences - appearance
<k1ll3r> thank you
<anonident> anyone know how to split my screens in dual screen instead of treating them as one giant display?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: no system that would use such ram is comprised or a single process
<nathan_> can someone tell me what the max amount of installable memory that Xubuntu and Ubuntu can address??? (for both 32 and 64 bit please)
<fosco_> nathan_: the amount of allocable RAM dos not depends on the desktop
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, but, that's still a fact, 32 bits < 4GB ;)
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: http://talk.bmc.com/blogs/blog-carl/steve-carl/Kernel-trivia/talkback/1176672042/view
<erUSUL> nathan_: for 32 bits it will be less than 4GB depending on bios conf and devices used
<nathan_> ok and that is for both OS they both hold the same ammount??????
<maszlo> i have a problem trying to access my server via ssh and vnc.  I can not seem to get the resolution high because it was rebooted with out a monitor.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: 2^32 = 4 294 967 296
<lugnut64> jordanv: i know that, the windows boot loader (on my now broken desktop) never picked up on the ubuntu, and i would actually like to keep the windows bootloader.
<fosco_> nathan_: yes
<erUSUL> nathan_: for 64 bit the limit is on the motherboard probably and not in linux
<nathan_> ok thanks
<nathan_> :)
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: read the link i pasted ;)
<nathan_> ok will do
<maszlo> 640x480 is what its running at now.. with one lower res option.  these both are useless to me
<jordanv> lugnut64: google Wubi
<lugnut64> jordanv: oh, and wubi never worked
<jackbeslow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chaosrl> anyone?
<jordanv> lugnut64: install it in the virtual machine?
<lugnut64> jordanv: the windows bootloader never picked it up
<chaqui1> is everyone ignoring me?
<hubar__> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<anonident> why isn't there a view hardware devices screen in the administration menu?
<lugnut64> jordanv: i did (to test it out)
<fosco_> anonident: try sysinfo
<lugnut64> jordanv: you can help someone else for now, i can wait
<ActionParsnip> maszlo: http://forums.teamphoenixrising.net/showthread.php?t=32325
<maszlo> ActionParsnip: thanks will take a look
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: 64bit can access more
<nathan_> ok
<cyberai> hello all. I need someone who can patiently help me through an lvm problem in a step by step way. I need to mount an LVM made up of two disks. I can see it with vgdisplay. But I need to understand the steps to activate the groups and then the lvm. vgchange -ay is telling me there are no logical volumes in the volume group I have.
<nathan_> im checking out some websites
<lugnut64> jordanv: i am downloading the alternate install disk
<nathan_> but i was just curious
<nathan_> cause i was looking at my specs
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: anything more than 3gb, id hit 64bit
<gravemind> can someone help me enable the binary nvidia driver
<anonident> anyone know how to spit the view on dual monitor support so it treats the monitors as individuals instead of one unit?
<nathan_> and trying to make sense of that command that i typed in the termial
<erUSUL> chaqui1: in a estable ubuntu release there are not software upgrades so if you want newer fglrx version you will have to use envyng and take the risk
<erUSUL> !envyng | chaqui1
<ubottu> chaqui1: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody in here who's worked on the release of 8.10 or any other edition of Ubuntu?
<nathan_> it said the size:384mb ram and then it sais below that Capacity:1565mb.. what does that have to do with anything??
<joaopinto> GodfatherofEire, what information are you looking for ?
<gravemind> why is Eire pronounced "air?"
<GodfatherofEire> Gravemind, Its Irish Gaelic
<gravemind> ooh, cool
<GodfatherofEire> And joaopinto, the reason is I think I've found a partial solution for this issue with usplash in 8.10
<gravemind> can someone help me manually enable the nvidia drivers? Hardware drivers manager failed
<jordanv> gravemind:
<fosco_> gravemind: which nvidia card?
<gravemind> 7600gs
<joaopinto> GodfatherofEire, launchpad.net , report the bug and fix :)
<gravemind> worked in hardy
<GodfatherofEire> joaopinto: I've managed to get it to start up with an alternate without the text based boot, but its displaying what should be displaying, just without the graphics layer, i.e. the pngs, etc.
<nathan_> it said the size:384mb ram and then it sais below that Capacity:1565mb.. what does that have to do with anything??
<jordanv> gravemind: i had the same problem , do sudo apt-get update, install updates, restart try again
<GodfatherofEire> Joaopinto, its not quite a fix
<fosco_> gravemind: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<fosco_> gravemind: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<gravemind> jordanv: I actually just did that
<fosco_> first one for hardy, second one for intrepid
<gravemind> fosco_: alright, here goes
<joaopinto> GodfatherofEire, if you are working on a problem, it should be tracked on launchpad, it will help communicating with the developers
<nathan_> the size isthe actualy ammount of ram i do have... but im wondering what capacity means???
<maszlo> ActionParsnip: seems like alot of work around for getting a higher resolution.  was hoping to find a place where my 640x480 / 320x240 settings are at and over write it.  Monitor died on me last week.  waiting till black friday for a replacement
<jackbeslow> ok my onboard sound is detected by ubuntu, it shows up under lspci and it is listed as a card supported by alsa but I can't get it to work, can anyone help?
<gravemind> fosco_: nvidia-glx-177 is already the newest version. (but it still doesn't work)
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: its how much space you have to execute applications and the operating system
<fosco_> gravemind: backup your xorg.conf file and run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rapha_> hi all , kdenlive 0.7 on 8.10-amd64 dont compile, is there someone with the same probleme ?
<arthurmaciel> hi there
<arthurmaciel> where can I find the commnad 'shadow'?
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, but any ideas on the next step joaopinto, cause I'm not exactly experienced with ubuntu, this was just me messing around with it a little, I found this partial fix by accident and I dont want to irreversibly remove any progress I've had so far.
<ghost3> anyone want to help me with a pinnacle hdtv PCTV HD usb Stick? dmesg shows its detected. totem says I need a conf file and when I scan for channels I get nothing. thanks in advance.
<gravemind> fosco_: thanks
<Leggazoid> Hi, I have a question about converting video to play on a handheld digital camcorder
<nathan_> ok?
<joaopinto> GodfatherofEire, you can also try #ubuntu-devel (where you will find some of the ubuntu developers) or #ubuntu-bugs, since you are working on a bug
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | Leggazoid
<ubottu> Leggazoid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gravemind> fosco_: here goes, restarting X
<arthurmaciel> Paddy_EIRE: do you know where can I find the 'shadow' command? (need to unshadow /etc/passwd).
<zrak> i have pentium 2.53 and 1Gb ram, and 8.10,and it works very slow
<zrak> can someone help me is there a sollution for this?
<Paddy_EIRE> arthurmaciel: "man shadow"
<Paddy_EIRE> !info shadow
<ubottu> Package shadow does not exist in intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> !shadow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shadow
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<danbhfive> zrak: try using top to see whats slowing you down
<zrak> well nothing really
<danbhfive> zrak: whats going slow then?
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: what is the command used for?
<zrak> i really don't know, i had 7.04 before and i had the same issue
<rapha_> helo ^^
<zrak> i had to wait like 5 seconds to open a firefox
<ghost3> anyone want to help me with a pinnacle hdtv PCTV HD usb Stick? dmesg shows its detected. totem says I need a conf file and when I scan for channels I get nothing. thanks in advance.
<fosco_> zrak: try a lighter desktop, such as openbox or xfce
<zrak> yes but with 1GB ram it should be prolem
<zrak> problem
<gravemind> I'm sorry but it didn't work. Is there anything else I can do?
<zrak> XFCE is for pc that are low on ram
<Leggazoid> I have a RCA ez105 digital camcorder and I would like to use it to play files I have recorded on my wintv-150.   I want to use mencoder to convert to 640x480 with adpcm audio. any suggestions on the proper command? I tried "mencoder fi3-3.mpg -o test.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=1000" the player just froze...
<gravemind> fosco_: ^
<danbhfive> zrak: no, 1g of ram should be fine
<fosco_> gravemind: di it work?
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: to unshadow the /etc/passwd
<zrak> danbhfive: so you say that i shouldn't have problems with 1Gb with 8.10
<orci> hi is there an imap client that can actually delete the mails
<scientes> when i load the 32-bit app on 64-bit does it use compat libs automatically?
<m1nds1llus1on> zrak: I run Ubuntu on 1G of ram with no problems. Until I try to play NWN.... but that's my graphics card as much as anything else.
<fosco_> zrak: xfce is a light desktop environment, not only for low mem machines
<zrak> fosco_: i know, but 1GB ram????
<gravemind> fosco_: no.. it had the same error screen (couldn't find the driver or something) I reverted to the generic configuration to log in
<orci> sorry wrong channel
<danbhfive> zrak: I don't think so.  But ff taking 5 seconds to start, the first time?  Thats just a harddrive issue.  You could try installing preload
<fosco_> zrak: anyway, 5 sec is not so much for firefox, it takes about 2-3 seconds here
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: o.0! whay would you want to do that?
<zrak> danbhfive: well i know about the first time, the processor doesn't have that in it's cache so it's slower to open for the first time, but this happens for the tenth time
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: to try cracking the passwords. The time I take to crack my own password is a great measure of its security.
<zrak> of opening ff
<j3naL> where can i get awn themes?
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: any hint?
<fosco_> j3naL: gnome-look.org
<joaopinto> arthurmaciel, you dont need to unshadow, you just need to supply the /etc/shadow to whatever cracking app you use
<zrak> fosco_: i don't know how to discribe you but it really works very slow, 10 min before i tried to open a pdf file, and i tried to scrool the document down and i blocked a little bit and then it resumed to show the contents
<wally> lly
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: what joaopinto said XD
<maszlo> i thought you could use -geometry on vncviewer to set what resolution you are connecting at.. is that only if its higher than what you want?
<joaopinto> since you are admin you can easly get it
<gravemind> fosco_: does ubuntu even use xorg.conf anymore? because mine is generic, almost empty
<j3naL> fosco_: which part?
<j3naL> so many menu there
<fosco_> j3naL: just search for avant
<ssmy> gravemind: as of intrepid, i'm pretty sure no.
<Dr_willis> gravemind,  the latest X versions/releases auto-confgure for the most part.. you can tweak the xorg.conf if you want.
<gravemind> Dr_willis: so if I want to use the nvidia driver but it is not being used, how would I tell the computer to do it?
<ghost3> anyone want to help me with a pinnacle hdtv PCTV HD usb Stick? dmesg shows its detected. totem says I need a conf file and when I scan for channels I get nothing. thanks in advance.
<arthurmaciel> joaopinto: thanks!
<Dr_willis> gravemind,  i ran the nvidia-settings tool and let it generate a proper xorg.conf for my machines..
<ActionParsnip> gravemind: some video drivers need xorg.conf, otherwise, HAL is used to configure most hardware
<lakeoftea> whats the difference between gksudo and normal sudo?
<Dr_willis> gravemind,  the X auto-configuration does have some issues. :)
<gravemind> Dr_willis: alright I will try
<sobersabre> hi. which Video/Audio codecs and parameters allow me to resample a movie for Creative Zen X-Fi ?
<fosco_> Dr_willis: gksudo is graphic
<gravemind> ActionParsnip: do you know offhand if nvidia-177 uses hal?
<Dr_willis> lakeoftea, gksudo is graphic
<ghost3> is there a channel I can use to ask questions on using a dvb tv card on ubuntu's totem?
<ssmy> sobersabre: google. ffmpeg?
<lakeoftea> so any difference between sudo nautilus and gksudo nautilus?
<arthurmaciel> joaopinto, erUSUL and Paddy_EIRE: the command is called unshadow and it is on the system. sorry
<Dr_willis> gravemind,  i think its the other way around.. hal sees the nvidia card and uses the proper driver.. (or tries to)
<sobersabre> ssmy: I did google, I can't find.
<Dr_willis> lakeoftea,  dont use sudo for graphical apps.. use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> gravemind: i'd install nvidia-settings with it and that can help. I can give you my xorg.conf if you want
<fosco_> lakeoftea: no difference at all, both will mostly sure let you destroy your system
<lakeoftea> k thx
<sobersabre> I need the parameters for ffmpeg.
<ssmy> lakeoftea: if you are opening a graphic app, use gksudo. command-line is sudo
<joaopinto> arthurmaciel, that is still a bad ideia
<gravemind> Dr_willis: so if that doesn't happen, what can I do?
<erUSUL> !gksudo > lakeoftea
<ssmy> fosco_: actually, i read there is a difference.
<ubottu> lakeoftea, please see my private message
<sobersabre> ssmy: I experimented with misc. combinations of codecs, but it didn't run on the Zen, even though it ran on the PC.
<Dr_willis> gravemind,  no idea.. it worked here..   from what ive seen. if xorg.conf exists its used instead of the autoconfig stuff.
<gravemind> ActionParsnip: sure, that would be a help. I tried running nvidia settings but it won't let me yet because I'm not using the nvidia as of now (running nvidia-xconfig and restart, then I can use it)
<ActionParsnip> gravemind: http://pastebin.ca/1258524
<arthurmaciel> joaopinto: I will just make a copy.
<ghost3> I need help using my usb tv tunner card in ubuntu.
<jamesrfla> anybody know what grep is?
<AshKyd> Hi all. I'm trying to log into an FTP server, but it says "Error: Invalid reply. Please select another viewer and try again." gFTP works fine — is there a fix/workaround for this?
<Dr_willis> jamesrfla,  a very well documented tool for searching text files...
<ActionParsnip> jamesrfla: lots, wassup
<Flannel> !anyone | jamesrfla
<fosco_> jamesrfla: man grep
<ssmy> jamesrfla: searching
<ubottu> jamesrfla: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lakeoftea> ohh ubbotu is cool :)
 * Dr_willis recalls whold books written on grep and awk.. and sed..
<jamesrfla> o
<Dr_willis>  the 3 sort of go together well like.. err...  Hmm..
<AshKyd> I'm trying to log into an FTP server with *nautilus* rather, but it says "Error: Invalid reply. Please select another viewer and try again." gFTP works fine — is there a fix/workaround for this?
<ActionParsnip> jamesrfla: you can also use it to filter masses of text
 * erUSUL prefers sed1liners and the equivalent awk1liners XD
<Name141> I just installed the new Ubuntu and it makes my router light to the connection blink like hell, however it doesn't actually have an internet connection.
<zsquareplusc> AskHL: as far as i know, yes, fixes are checked in. but packets are not yet released
<ghost3> Does anyone know how to use a usb tv card with totem that can help me please? :D
<Name141> The previous version of Ubuntu didn't have this issue.
<ActionParsnip> ghost3: run lsusb in terminal and websearch for the identifier
<Name141> Where could I start to fix this?
<ghost3> ActionParsnip thank you ill try that.
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony>  if i need to kill open office and restart it what's the name of the process to kill ?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: run lspci then see what hardware you have, then see if theres an update or setting you need
<ghost3> ActionParsnip out of the results I got which is the identifier?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: ps -ef | grep office
<ActionParsnip> ghost3: use logic
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip: ty very much :)
<Name141> ActionParsnip: Can I run something eqivlent to that in windows?
<arthurmaciel> see you, guys
<paul__> Hi, I'm trying to install freenx on Hardy. On the following webpage: http://www.drtek.ca/freenx-server-ubuntu-hardy it says to gedit the source.list file. It says "at the end of the file add those 5 lines. I am pissed because there is no way that the post is clear about what 5 lines they are talking about. can anyone help me
<Name141> ActionParsnip: Since I am in windows now
<ActionParsnip> Name141: equivelent to what?
<Name141> ActionParsnip: Name141: run lspci
<ghost3> ActionParsnip ID  2304:0227 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex] PCTV for Mac, HD Stick or  2304:0227  ?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: no s its a linux app, you can always write the line down and come back
<Name141> OK
<ActionParsnip> ghost3: ok then now you know exactly what you have, we can web search now and find it
<gravemind> ActionParsnip: Dr_willis: alright, I am restarting X with this new xorg.conf. See you soon (hopefully)
<ghost3> brb :D
<ActionParsnip> ghost3: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-311519.html
<tOMMY3> chalcedony: I just started up the word processor and found soffice in top.  killed the associated pid. is that what you needed
<ghost3> ActionParsnip thanks
<paul__> how can I go to another server in xchat?
<sudobash> so if i was going to make a custom ‮‏‎‪Live CD of Ubuntu but I wanted to stop from loading the desktop until I am done running a script like downloading / installing clamav updating definitions and then running clamav on all drives... what script would i want it to be in? I want them to be to use it but not until I scan the HDD's for viruses and some other things
<D3RGPS31> When I use startx, how can I have 4 terminals instead of one? or just have application startup with x and have them pop back up if they're closed?
<fosco_> paul__: menu xchat - network list
<chalcedony> tOMMY3 yes but it wasn't listing .. ActionParsnip 's command worked wonderfully. . i think trying to open a a DOC didn't work so well
<DrSeptapus> can somebody direct me to the channel where i could get help regarding my mp3 player
<paul__> thanks
<chalcedony> what is a DOC vs a .doc and why things get that way is a mystery
<chalcedony> it's read only
<gravemind> Dr_willis: ActionParsnip: alright, I'm restarted but in low graphics mode. Trying nvidia settings now
<jonathon> what colors where the tex and backgrounds of the first linux terminal and the first  irc ?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: works on all *nix systems too, not just ubuntu or debian
<chalcedony> kewl ActionParsnip :)
<magnetron> jonathon→ likely grey text on black background
<jonathon> magnetron,  i got mine green with black background. i was wanting to make them like the very first linux out there. thanks i will change it
<seronis> jonathon:  green text is first i ever saw
<GAZ082> damn, i'm being logged off every couple of minutes or so, any ideas?
<treats> can i use vnc to connect to rdc?
<jonathon> GAZ082,  logged off of what?
<D3RGPS31> How do I have applications start with X?
<GAZ082> yes, logged off, i'm kicked off to the login screen
<n8tuser2> D3RGPS31--> come again?
<jonathon> seronis,  how long ago was that, and what version and the name of it if you member?
<jonathon> GAZ082,  in irc?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser2 How do I have applications start when xserver starts
<zsquareplusc> GAZ082: not the IRC channel, you mean your desktop?
<GAZ082> nono, in my Linux desktop, not IRC
<GAZ082> :P
<zsquareplusc> GAZ082: then the X server is probably crashing
<GAZ082> is there any logfile i may give to ya?
<n8tuser2> D3RGPS31--> X start at boot time, you want the app to start at boot time?
<fosco_> D3RGPS31: this can be easily managed by the desktop
<zsquareplusc> GAZ082: maybe there is something in ~/.xsession-errors
<D3RGPS31> I don't use a desktop
<D3RGPS31> Just X
<zsquareplusc> D3RGPS31: then you probably have a ~.Xsession
<zsquareplusc> there is a / missing
<D3RGPS31> I can have applications ordered from there?
<zsquareplusc> its the shell script that is run on X start. it should run the window manager as last thing iirc
<greg__> anyone able to help me....trying to mount an external ext3 drive....worked previously and the partition shows up in gparted
<jonathon> !ask > GAZ082
<ubottu> GAZ082, please see my private message
<GAZ082> mmm, what should i look in .xsession
<paul__> I went to menu: xchat: network list and I typed in the list irc://socallinux.org  it said cannot find server. what am I doing wrong?
<D3RGPS31> zsquareplusc I've checked ~ there's on Xauth and xsession-errors
<mtholdenss> hey does the nvidia 96 driver on ubuntu fix the issues it was having with the new one with the title bards disappearing? i have a ge force  fx 5200
<Lancelot_> What does this mean? : "Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'PDOException' with message 'SQLSTATE[HY000] [14] unable to open database file' in /var/www/wtorrent/lib/cls/PDOe.cls.php:52 Stack trace: #0 /var/www/wtorrent/lib/cls/PDOe.cls.php(52): PDO->__construct('sqlite:/var/www...', NULL, NULL) #1 /var/www/wtorrent/lib/cls/Web.cls.php(57): PDOe->__construct('sqlite:/var/www...', NULL, NULL, Array) #2 /var/www/wtorrent/cls/rtorrent.cls.php(56): Web->__constr
<Lancelot_> uct() #3 /var/www/wtorrent/lib/cls/Web.cls.php(109): rtorrent->__construct() #4 /var/www/wtorrent/index.php(31): Web::getClass('ListT') #5 {main} thrown in /var/www/wtorrent/lib/cls/PDOe.cls.php on line 52"
<FloodBot2> Lancelot_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lancelot_> I got this when I tried to delete a torrent from my seedbox
<zsquareplusc> D3RGPS31: see "man xsession"
<Lancelot_> an now I can't get into it agian
<lukeekblad> Hello,  I just downloaded enemy teritory to my desktop (et-linux-2.55.x86.run) but I have no idea how to run it, could someone please tell me?
<treats> Can VNC connect to RDC??
 * ScarletSen waves
<zsquareplusc> treats: no
<treats> arg thanks.
<goce> zdr
<XLV> lukeekblad, sudo sh et-linux....
<ScarletSen> Quick question, how does on disable APIC in their BIOS? The option for me seems to be greyed out
<jonathon> GAZ082,  join the room i gave you in a pm, and i am sure they can help you it is all they do in there.
<ScarletSen> *on=one
<Lancelot_> anyone?
<zsquareplusc> treats: but there is a rdp viewer. its automacially used if you use the remote desktop viewer
<Lancelot_> oopos
<Lancelot_> wrong channel lol
<Lancelot_> hahaha
<dibblego> is there standard/de facto VPN client software installed with GNOME?
<zsquareplusc> lukeekblad: there is probably a readme from where you got that file.. it probably meant to be executed
<Dr_willis> lukeekblad,  to get sound working you may need to follow the guiode at   http://nullkey.ath.cx/~stuff/et-sdl-sound/ also
<Dr_willis> sudo sh et-whatever.whatever.run
<Dr_willis> I installed the game just earlier today
<lukeekblad> Dr_willis:  what?
<Dr_willis> lukeekblad,  to get sound working you may need to follow the guide at   http://nullkey.ath.cx/~stuff/et-sdl-sound/ also
<Dr_willis> lukeekblad,  that game has sound 'issues'
<lukeekblad> zsquareplusc:   it came with no readme, just a file called et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<GAZ082> dang, there goes again, logged off from my desktop
<lukeekblad> Dr_willis:  oh, well, i had the game befor and it worked but I just cant remember how to run it, I put some command that someone gave me into the terminal
<gravemind> Dr_willis: ok, now I seem to be stuck in low resolution mode...
<greg__> anyone able to help me get a drive mounted?
<p1und3r_> can anyone help me out with a sound issue 64 bit ubuntu
<Dr_willis> lukeekblad,  'sudo sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run' to install the game.. and if you ahve no sound.. you read the guide at that url i gave earlier...
<n8tuser> gravemind-> gnome-display-properties  and set it there
<alec> can anyone help me set up an ubuntu usb startup disk from an xubuntu system?
<gravemind> n8tuser: thanks
<outbri> I'm having lots of typical audio problems, but I can't find a solution to them. Firefox doesn't play sound, but I don't know what FIREFOX_DSP="" to put in the firefox rc file. mplayer and vlc can't find any output source, etc.
<lukeekblad> Dr_willis:  didn't work
<RezPhreak> Hello all. I'm looking for suggestions for purchasing hardware to build a dual or quad-core 64-bit Ubuntu system. 4 or 8GB RAM, dual DVD-RWs, 4 x 500GB Drives with mirroring setup, dual monitors, fast NIC. Any suggestions where to start looking for info on compatible hardware / suggestions what to avoid/look for?
<gravemind> n8tuser: unfortunately that has the wrong resloutions for my screen
<Dr_willis> lukeekblad,  you need to be more verbose then 'dident work'
<Leggazoid> RezPhreak: How much $ in your budget?
<linxeh> lots by the sounds of it
<lukeekblad> Dr_willis:  the command you gave me,  luke@luke-laptop:~$ sudo sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<lukeekblad> sh: Can't open et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Hi! I can't boot because grub is not finding some files. I am using ubuntu linux. I have a dedicated grub partition which is (hdo,2) and the grub files are in boot/grub on that partition. The partition containing /boot is /(hd0.3). At boot time grub reports Error 15: File not found. To troubleshoot, I have booted with a live cd and started grub in a terminal. [find /sbin/init] results in (hd0,3) which is what I would expect. [find /boot/<name of 
<Dr_willis> lukeekblad,  i imagine you need to give the proper path to the file...
<Dr_willis> or else you did a typo
<lukeekblad> Dr_willis:  yeah... I don't really know how to do that, its on my desktop
<Throat> ok, so intrepid is the current stable and was released ... like... "just a moment ago"?
<]RandoM[> why is it i can ssh through my router which forward me to my desktop when i'm at work, but if i'm on my laptop that is also behind the router i need to use the LAN ip to get in?
<Dr_willis> lukeekblad,  you might want tos pend an hr or so learning some bash basics very soon...  the desktop is /home/USERnAME/Desktop so you would 'cd Desktop' to get there.. then run that command
<n8tuser> ]RandoM[-> behind the router outside in the net?
<Throat> ]RandoM[, because the router does NAT translation (lookup NAT e.g. in wikipedia)
<RezPhreak> Legg, $1,000-12,00
<Mikkas> Anybody have a link to the preferred way to install gimp 2.6 in Ubuntu 8.04? I can't upgrade to 8.10...
<jonathon> GAZ082,  did you get my pm?
<RezPhreak> Budge is 1000-1200
<RezPhreak> budget
<Dr_willis> Mikkas,  proberly compile from source would be the best way...  unless you can find some 3rd parth that has debs made for  8.04 allready that would be better .
<]RandoM[> i am using no-ip too.. i want to do something like setup my laptop so when it sees a certain hostname it uses the LAN ip instead of the WAN one
<]RandoM[> is that possible?
<Mikkas> Dr_willis: If thats the way, thats cool. Wasn't sure if some deb package from a reputable place existed
<teimu> Does anyone know if I can use apt on one install to modify another install?
<gravemind> ok at this point I'll be happy if I can regenerate a working xorg.conf
<jrib> teimu: huh? more details
<n8tuser> gravemind-> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<Appl3Kork> hey I'm trying to install VMware Workstation with the .bundle package, and I type in sudo sh vmware.bundle, but it says sh: can't open
<Dr_willis> Mikkas,  check the PPA repos..   or backports repos.. or  if you want to risk it.. those autopackage/klick packages.. :() but i would do source befor i tried those..
<Leggazoid> RezPhreak: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=core+i7&x=0&y=0
<Dr_willis> Appl3Kork,  give the proper path to the whatever.sh
<n8tuser> gravemind-> to regenerate  X -config :1
<outbri> How do you figure out the name of the sound device to put in firefoxrc?
<n8tuser> gravemind-> to regenerate  X -configure :1  rather
<linuxjoe> hi all am back, but on ubuntu irc this time :))
<Appl3Kork> thanks Dr_Willis, that worked
<teimu> jrib: i'd like to manage packages that are on a different install than the one I'm using now.
<rogue> hello
<rogue> hey i got a question?
<linuxjoe> if anyone is interested, I found out how to mount an iso image in ubuntu at last, but am having problems un-mounting it
<jrib> !clone | teimu, is this what you want
<ubottu> teimu, is this what you want: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Elmnas> hi there
<n8tuser> linuxjoe-> fuser -k /dev/cdrom
<Dr_willis> linuxjoe,  close all apps that are accessing the mount point and try 'sudo umount /mountpoint' ?
<Elmnas> can someone please help me with a installation of wireless drivers?
<teimu> linuxjoe: umount <mountpoint>
<rogue> has anyone successfully installed aim on ubuntu
<aeosynth> how do i make the title bar of unfocused windows not transparent?
<GAZ082> jonathon: yes
<jrib> rogue: why not just use pidgin?
<linuxjoe> aha thanks will try that now m8
<n8tuser> Elmnas-> which chip does your wifi have?
<rogue> im tring to install all possible irc clints as linux will allow
<gravemind> n8tuser: my configuration won't work -- I don't know what to select
<jonathon> rogue,  why so many? just use one , lol
<linuxjoe> cool, it worked first time, many thanks dr willis
<gravemind> n8tuser: is there a way to specify my horiz and vert refresh ranges (I looked them up on newegg)
<n8tuser> gravemind-> man dexconf
<linuxjoe> and all u other folks too :)
<rogue> also it turns out that ubuntu isn't that for hacking
<linuxjoe> i didnt realise that having the file browser open, would prevent me from unmounting it ;)
<rogue> i like to type
<rogue> lol
<jrib> rogue: that's not true, ubuntu is great for hacking (see ubottu)
<jrib> !source > rogue
<ubottu> rogue, please see my private message
<linuxjoe> xchat is a cool irc client if u wanna try it, its what I am using now
<Elmnas> n8user?
<Dr_willis> linuxjoe,  its being accessed.. you dont want to pull the rug out from under your app. :)
<n8tuser> Elmnas-> which chip does your wifi have?
<jonathon> linuxjoe,  i love xchat, but when sshed i love to use irssi.
<outbri> RezPhreak: I'd go with 500gb 7200rpm Seagate's for HDD's. They're about $70 each, and I've had good luck with them under a few linux distro's. I'm running two LG 20" lcd's, and Patriot RAM.
<rogue> how do i do that its my first time in this chat room
<linuxjoe> dr willis, yeah thanks, I think I must have slipped into nOOb mode, being new to linux and all that :))
<Elmnas> Ralink - rt2790 wireless
<cjeans> anybody try the new "create a USB startup disk" feature in 8.10 yet?
<rogue> and i also have a shit load of firewalls running
<Dr_willis> cjeans,  yes. it works very well.
<Elmnas> n8user the thing is I wanna patch my driver so I can use aircrack
<aeosynth> where do i go in the compizconfig settings manager to set the title bars of unfocused windows opaque?
<Dr_willis> cjeans,  you can even isntall the nvidia drivers and stuff to it.. but i had to tweak it a little to get them working with it.
<IndyGunFreak> cjeans, no, but i think its more or less just unetbootin... which works very well.
<rogue> besides slackware and solaris are the go oses for hacking
<jrib> aeosynth: try #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> cjeans,  i find it works better then netbootin.. makes the thumbdrive faster.. and does a persistant mode/feature.. :)
<n8tuser> Dr_willis-> does it use squashfs or syslinux?
<linuxjoe> jonathon, what is sshed?
<cjeans> I was able to boot on the USB disk ok, but when I attempt to install or run in live mode it seems to try start the OS, but doesn't fully succeed for me
<jonathon> rogue i got a great room for you to join, #hack
<Elmnas> n8tuser I have downloaded the patch to my nettwork card the file I have extracted is called rt2870-kernel-2.6.24-nemesis.tar.bz2
<jonathon> linuxjoe, ssh
<linuxjoe> i haven't used that yet
<Elmnas> n8tuser but How do I install it?
<jonathon> linuxjoe,  secure shell hosting.
<Elmnas> n8tuser I read the readme
<cjeans> I'm not so concerned about speed yet, my desktop doesn't have  CD drive at this time
<faryshta> generic question. Someone know about an IRC for developers?
<linuxjoe> oh right, i still havent gotten around to using that yet
<jrib> faryshta: developers of what...?
<billy> how do I remove my graphics card drivers so that ubuntu reinstalls them on boot? driving me nuts, cant get ati proprietary drivers to work
<IndyGunFreak> cjeans, is it that old?.. is it capable of booting a usb drive?
<Dr_willis> n8tuser,  err.. squashfs is not  the same kind of tool as syslinux i thouight..  one is a filesystem, otehr is a bootloader... Not sure what bootloader its using.. syslininx i think
<jrib> !away > qb|away
<ubottu> qb|away, please see my private message
<maxbaldwin> what is the command to do a dist upgrade with synaptic?
<cjeans> up, np with the boot on usb, I select the language and can select the option from that first menu.
<maxbaldwin> or how can I do it from synaptic itself?
<billy> how do I remove my graphics card drivers so that ubuntu reinstalls them on boot? driving me nuts, cant get ati proprietary drivers to work
<Sensei_> hi there
<cjeans> I even ran the integrity check on the usb disk...which passed
<linuxjoe> like i said I am still a noob to linux
<jrib> maxbaldwin: what exactly do you mean by "dist upgrade"?
<teimu> jrib: thanks, but thats not really what I need to do. See, I was doing the 8.10 upgrade and my power went out, and therefore interrupted the upgrade. Some packages were installed and some weren't. Now, I can't use my keyboard at the gnome login. Assuming this was because of the interruption, I went to another terminal, and tried to resume the upgrade. I don't remember the error messages, but there are some dependency problems. Since I
<teimu> didn't know how to connect to a wireless network from the terminal, I can't solve these dependencies. That's why I'm now booting via CD, and am trying to modify another install's packages.
<linuxjoe> brb got to close this xchat its making strange noises
<n8tuser> Elmnas-> and what did the readme says?  whats the file name btw ?
<jonathon> billy,
<Elmnas> n8tuser  README_STA
<maxbaldwin> jrib 8.04 to 8.10. I'm on kubuntu, but adept will not work. I also have synaptic installed.
<Sensei_> Please, I'm looking in a way that i can run a program when i resume my computer from sleep
<Elmnas> n8tuser  but I didnt understand anything
<jonathon> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+question/16150 billy
<dios_mio> "fsck -c" reported no bad blocks, but it paused on certain blocks for minutes before moving on... does that mean anything?
<Elmnas> n8tuser  I have a eeepc901
<jrib> !upgrade > maxbaldwin
<ubottu> maxbaldwin, please see my private message
<n8tuser> Dr_willis-> yes squashfs is a file system, and syslinux uses fat32 filesystem
<jrib> maxbaldwin: you can't use synaptic to upgrade
<D3RGPS31> How do I check my version of Ubuntu
<jrib> teimu: can't you just plug in an ethernet cable to sort this out?
<t40_> hello
<linuxjoe> hi
<jrib> !version | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ed__> hi can anyone help me mount a drive that's not been detected by linux?
<t40_> New user here
<zerwas> Can somebody explain to me why the file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.10ubuntu1~intrepid1.tar.gz does not contain a file "intrepid"? (in directory scripts)
<n8tuser> Elmnas-> what are the files when you expand that tarball? paste it in pastebin
<maxbaldwin> no? kde way is 'kdeudo adept_manager --dist-upgrade' won't that work the same with synaptic?
<linuxjoe> can i use ssh to connect to a windows pc?
<D3RGPS31> thanks\
<ed__> t40 me too :D
<jrib> ed__: does it show up when you do 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<jrib> maxbaldwin: no
<]RandoM[> is there anyway i can override the nameservers and say 'when you see this hostname just use this ip ____'
<ed__> jrib:  let me check
<Sensei_> Please, I'm looking in a way that i can run a program when i resume my computer from sleep
<jrib> maxbaldwin: you need to troubleshoot adept
<n8tuser> linuxjoe-> yes if your windows is running an ssh server
<jonathon> linuxjoe,  no you will need vnc for that
<Elmnas> n8tuser  I sorry what you mean? Im a new linux user..
<linuxjoe> thanks n8tuser
<jrib> ]RandoM[: /etc/hosts
<jonathon> n8tuser, now why is it when i ask that i get told vnc only.
<teimu> jrib: I did, and ifconfig showed that I wasn't connected. seems like some network functionality was broke or something.
<t40_> im pulling my hair out about this cisco air net 350 not working with ubunto
<n8tuser> Elmnas-> being a newbie, why are you even installing a driver?
<linuxjoe> lol jonathon, n8tuser says yes and I just looked and there is a piece of software called putty which i can use apparently
<ed__> jrib: yes it does
<]RandoM[> jrib: what would a sample entry look like?
<jrib> ed__: what filesystem?
<n8tuser> Jonathon what do you mean?
<ed__> hpfs/ntfs
<jrib> ]RandoM[: ip hostname
<linuxjoe> i think vnc is something like remote desktop
<]RandoM[> easy enough.. thanks
<linuxjoe> not a 100% sure, but am pretty sure it is
<Elmnas> n8tuser  I need to patch my network card to use the program to crack wpa/ wep etc (aircrack)
<getxsick> yy folks, i have a question about bios...what does mean "onboard"? i don't have user guide...
<n8tuser> linuxjoe-> putty is a client, if you want to ssh into windows, the windows must be running an ssh-like server services
<jrib> teimu: tried dhclient?
<jonathon> n8tuser i have asked long ago how to ssh into windows, from linux and was told only by vnc, i even googled a how to. but lead to only vnc.
<]RandoM[> jrib: when i modify the file do i have to do anything to make the changes take effect?
<jrib> !who | ed__
<ubottu> ed__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ed__> jrib: hpfs/ntfs
<jrib> ed__: install and run ntfs-config
<linuxjoe> k thanks m8, I will look into that, is ssh very secure?
<jonathon> linuxjoe,  yes vnc is remote desktop
<jrib> ]RandoM[: I don't believe so
<n8tuser> Elmnas-> cracking and illegal activities is not supported in this channel and look at with disdain
<t40_> ive read on forums about air net but its still not seeing the card
<linuxjoe> thanks jonathon
<Elmnas> n8tuser  srry
<ed__> jrib: i will soon, installing updates
<linuxjoe> elmnas, why do u need to crack software on linux, i thought most of the good stuff was free?
<StriderZ> Hey guys
<]RandoM[> jrib: awesome it works
<linuxjoe> lo striderZ
<n8tuser> jonathon-> you have been mis-informed, you can find an ssh like server for windows..you have to buy it though..dont know of a free one
<teimu> jrib: ill try that (dhclient). thanks, and ill be back soon if it doesn't work =)
<jrib> bah, I hate it when people say something and leave right after...
<Elmnas> linuxjoe I need to patch my network card to use  a program
<bbelt16ag> hi peeps
<bbelt16ag> goes a question
<t40_> hi
<buckbuntu11> hello people.......buckbuntu here
<jonathon> n8tuser yes linuxjoe  found a free one named puTty found here http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<linuxjoe> what software is it m8, and isnt there a free alternative u could use
<ed__> jrib:  ok it's installed now
<cjeans> bootable 8.10 USB DISK: maybe I'll try a different usb disk and a new copy of the iso
<ed__> jrib: what should i do now :D
<linuxjoe> lo
<jrib> ed__: run it
<greg__> anybody able to help me....having problems with an external drive.  Happy to let have control over VNC to see whats up?
<zsquareplusc> hm. does the kernel/initrd of the live CD support network boot i.e. root=/dev/nfs. it doesnt seem to work here
<bbelt16ag> after update of my  system,  after reboot I must route add default gw  192.168.1.1
<t40_> anyone have the cisco air net?
<n8tuser> jonathon  putty is a client, not a server!!!
<ed__> jrib: ok its running
<jonathon> n8tuseryes but it lets you ssh into windows as i what i understand from the site.
<Leggazoid> jonathon: That is a client (putty), not a server
<bbelt16ag>  to get my  default  gw back
<bbelt16ag> any ideas why
<ed__> jrib: it's detected the drive i want to mount... what should i do now xD
<bbelt16ag> I am using a static  ip addr
<bbelt16ag>  and some manual dns servers
<towlie> if i create an hfs+ file system in ubuntu does it support write access ?
<nsteinme> hello room, i am an ubuntu noob. i have 8.04 hardy and i want to change to a higher resolution. it says my only options are 800x600 and 640x4ZZ. i have a intel 82810 graphics card. how do i fix this?
<jrib> ed__: just follow the instructions in the program
<zsquareplusc> bbelt16ag: use the network manager and no longer /etc/network/interfaces
<bbelt16ag> :(
<LF|Irssi> anyone know how to set xemacs background, i want it black background with white text :)
<jrib> !x > nsteinme
<ubottu> nsteinme, please see my private message
<iicsa>  I want to setup software raid, ubuntu 8.10. What should I use? Dmraid? In 8.04 I used EVMS, but its no longer in the default repo's so I assume there is something newer and better...
<bbelt16ag> but  I like the command line
<zsquareplusc> !raid | iicsa
<ubottu> iicsa: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<linuxjoe> nsteineme, how much memory does your graphics card have m8?
<ed__> how do i check if a certain package is installed on my machine?
<bbelt16ag> ok found it ty
<werdnum> !that_dead_hooker_in_the_bathroom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<werdnum> damn.
<jrib> ed__: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<bbelt16ag> ...
<ed__> jrib: thanks :D
<bbelt16ag> werdan7:  what are you trying to get
<LF|Irssi> that's gross werdnum
<millertime_018> how do i remove an .asound config?
<jonathon> Leggazoid, n8tuser here is a server for sshing and is for windows http://mobassh.mobatek.net/en/ linuxjoe  have you seen this.
<millertime_018> i recently upgraded from 8.04 to 8.1 and i can't hear any sound
<iicsa> zsquareplusc: thx
<linuxjoe> nsteineme, how much memory does your graphics card have m8?
<n8tuser> jonathon-> i dont need this, im not running windows
<millertime_018> weird thing is, i was hearing sound for some time before it went out...
<nsteinme> linxjoe, whats the eeasiest way to find out?
<ed__> jrib: the drive i want to load isnt detected
<millertime_018> i don't knwo what to do
<ed__> jrib: not even by gparted
<jonathon> n8tuser i know i done some digging and found a free windows server.
<Leggazoid> jonathon: http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html
<towlie> is there write support for hfs+ filesystems inubuntu ?
<buckbuntu11> i got screenshots of my new ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ibex posted
<linuxjoe> on linux, i really dont know m8, but if u install windows 2000, or xp on that computer u can use a program called everest, am not sure what its equivalent on linux is
<cjeans> 32 bit vs 64 bit - how do you choose?
<jrib> ed__: you said it was in 'fdisk -l' output.  Is that true?
<jonathon> Leggazoid, lol ok. that one is better then the one i found.
<ed__> jrib: i thought it was but it wasnt XD
<jrib> ed__: pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<nsteinme> linuxjoe, thanks. i have a suggestion to try, cya
<millertime_018> i'm having trouble with my audio now that i'm using 8.04
<buckbuntu11> i like the look better than hardy heron
<millertime_018> and I don't want to have to downgrade!
<buckbuntu11> gutsy gibbon was a nice desktop
<towlie> is there write support for hfs+ filesystems in linux ?
<Throat> could someone in intrepid install xpilot-ng-client-x11 (and xpilot-ng-client-sdl) and tell me if it crashes when one clicks onto the window? Some guy just told us that that was the case for him
<linuxjoe> nsteinme, what was the suggestion please?
<ed__> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1258619
<linuxjoe> can anyone tell me what software i can use to determine what hardware i am using on my pc?
<Frogzoo> linuxjoe: lshw
<jrib> ed__: ok, the ntfs you are trying to mount is what size?  Is it internal or external?
<Throat> linuxjoe, You can use lspci, lsusb, lsscsi, lspcmcia, lshal, hwinfo, dmidecode, and/or lshw, or even dmesg to find out what kind of hardware your machine might have, or you could crack the lid and look inside ... oooh, shiny!  If you install lshw, run as root or sudo; "lshw -html > myhardware.html" and you'll have a nice HTML summation.
<tripitakit> cjeans: 64bit works fine in my experience
<ed__> jrib: there is a 500gb ATA drive that i want to mount
<Frogzoo> linuxjoe: also, lspci
<linuxjoe> frogzoo, from terminal?
<Frogzoo> linuxjoe: yes
<ed__> jrib: im booting from an IDE drive... i heard that causes complications
<n8tuser> linuxjoe-> lshal will list all your hardware
<IndyGunFreak> linuxjoe: lspci in a terminal will tell you a lot of info.
<linuxjoe> thanks throat and frog
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm trying to install a french dictionary in open office and seem to be failing. i'm using the wizard, but i run a spell check on some words I know are wrong and it doesn't catch them. any help?
<linuxjoe> u guys r well cool
<^Cheeky> can all your bookmarks, suddenly dissapear from firefox and .. all your saved .. connection when conneting to irc using Xchat .. erased and my trashbin in my desktop is missing ?
<^Cheeky> has that ever happened to anyone ?
<buckbuntu11> i picked the name BUCKBUNTU because my name is Bucky (thats Buck for short) and i use ubuntu.......so you put the two together and you get buckbuntu
<ed__> jrib: it's an internal 500gb ata ntfs drive
<jrib> ed__: check dmesg and logs for something about your drive.  Does it show up in your bios?
<iicsa> zsquareplusc: I already have 8.10 installed. Is there a gui tool to configure raid via mdadm post install?
<ed__> jrib: yes it does
<linuxjoe> oh btw, was some people on here yesterday saying they had problems using kvm switch on both linux and windows, mouse was freezing up, I solved that problem too ;) if anyone needs help with that just ask
<towlie> foes anyone know if theres write support for hfs+ filesystems in linux ?
<buckbuntu11> i made a custom wallpaper with the gimp that says buckbuntu on it.......which i proudly display on my desktop.....it looks kind of cheesy and stupid but......stupid is as stupid does right?
<linuxjoe> sorry towlie, am a noob when it comes to things like that
<towlie> linuxjoe, np
<jrib> !ot | buckbuntu11
<ubottu> buckbuntu11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fernando> ola boa noite
<jrib> !pt | fernando
<ubottu> fernando: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<buckbuntu11> hello
<buckbuntu11> thanks for the shoutout
<greg__> anyone able to help me? having real problems with getting a drive mounted....it's ext3...shows up in gparted just won't let me mount it!
<EDinNY> Is there an easy way to unistall KDE4 and install KDE3?
<Dr_willis> greg__,  you mean to say gparted wont let you mount it? or you cant mountit manually?
<m1nds1llus1on> greg__: Any error messages when you try to mount it?
<greg__> have tried mounting manually and through gparted
<millertime_018> i need help with my audio!!!
<millertime_018> please someone
<greg__> kinda stuck....i'm not that sh*t hot with the command line to be honest
<ed__> jrib: any ideas?
<millertime_018> i have been trying to get help for like four hours!
<EDinNY> Anyone know how to replace kde4 with kde3 in 8.1?
<Guest45862> I am facing some problems to use hotmail email . When I try to reply  a message or to write a new one I can not get access to text window. So can not put text... anysolution?
<Throat> could someone in intrepid install xpilot-ng-client-x11 (and xpilot-ng-client-sdl) and tell me if it crashes when one clicks onto the window? Some guy just told us that that was the case for him.. this is a bug with the new xorg - the debian package works fine, though... - so also, what's the difference from the debian package?
<EDinNY> ...or do I reinsall?
<linuxjoe> buckubutnu, there are some great desktops, or pics which you can convert into desktops on the deviant-art web site
<greg__> Dr_willis - u fancy vnc'ing into my box to see whats up?
<jrib> ed__: did you check dmesg and /var/log/ for anything about your drive?
<millertime_018> someone help me fix my audio!
<faryshta> Guest3892, hotmail is biased by microsoft in order to make your life imposible.
<faryshta> send me a pm and teach you how to solve it.
<m1nds1llus1on> greg__: Is it an external drive or internal?
<greg__> external
<millertime_018> good
<ed__> jrib: i'll check
<Dr_willis> greg__,  you have tried to mount it manually?  'sudo mount /dev/sd## /media/MakeADirToMountTo' ?
<greg__> yup
<linuxjoe> guest3892 do not use hotmail, its full of spyware m8 and they read your email, electronically, contrary to what they tell you
<faryshta> Guest3892, on the url adress type
 * EDinNY re-installs
<faryshta> about:config
<m1nds1llus1on> greg__: open a terminal, run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then plug the drive in
<greg__> k
<tripitakit> Guest3892: i red about a workaround to fix forefox to use hotmail
<linuxjoe> same as gmail
<linuxjoe> lo triptakit, hows u m8
<buckbuntu11> buckbuntu wants to ask a question concerning his ubuntu system........which he (i) call buckbuntu.........anyway........i got kind of a long winded question to ask about ubuntu 8.10 codenamed intrepid ibex........the one im using now........which is another ubuntu release with a good amount of software
<tripitakit> hi linuxjoe :)
<m1nds1llus1on> tripitakit: So have I... it's called use a better mail service heh...
<xcerca> does the % sign have any special meaning in config files, like # is comment...   stuff like that ?
<Jeaton> is there a way to create a user that requires no password?
<linuxjoe> buckubunt, just ask m8
<linuxjoe> jeaton, that is not advised m8
<buckbuntu11> who is m8?
<linuxjoe> m8 = mate ;)
<m1nds1llus1on> xcerca: Depends on what program the config is for. Each ones syntax is slightly different. Some are wildly different.
<xcerca> Jeaton you can make it so you don't have to type a password to log in...
<buckbuntu11> ohhhhhh!!!!
<tripitakit> m1nds1llus1on: no its just to delete any reference to ubuntu GNU/linu from the agent descrtiption
<Jeaton> xcerca: how do I go about doing that?
<tripitakit> m1nds1llus1on: in about:config
<m1nds1llus1on> tripitakit: I know... but I like my solution better =/
<xcerca> m1nds1llus1on  , it's a printer config file  ,  .pdd
<^Cheeky> please help me, i just woke up and, all my bookmarks i have collected and organized has disappeared, i need its all i have to learn programming can anyone please tell me how i can get it back ?
<linuxjoe> jeaton, i think there is an option to log on automatically if thats what you want
<thiebaude> change agent from ubuntu to firefox
<m1nds1llus1on> xcerca: sorry, I'm afraid I have no experience with .pdd files.
<Jeaton> yeah
<tripitakit> m1nds1llus1on: u like your sol better too, i have my gmai, no hotmail at all :)
<Throat> well, anyone?
<linuxjoe> but its recommended that you have at least one user with a password, so you can secure your computer
<tripitakit> m1nds1llus1on: *I like your sol...
<Jeaton> yeah, I do
<m1nds1llus1on> tripitakit: Same here... Gmail for everything except my work mail.
<linuxjoe> throat sorry please repeat
<Jeaton> i just want to make it to where anyone else who uses this computer doesnt require a password but mine
<LF|Irssi> my var/log/messages says http://paste.ubuntu.com/73162/     is that bad?
<Guest45862> someone help me?
<xcerca> Jeaton   System > Administration > Login Window,  security tab  check enable automatic login...
<Jeaton> of course, i wont give them very many priveledges
<Jeaton> thanks
<thiebaude> m1nds1llus1on: yea, i use gmail, also no ads
<Throat> could someone in intrepid install xpilot-ng-client-x11 (and xpilot-ng-client-sdl) and tell me if it crashes when one clicks onto the window? Some guy just told us that that was the case for him.. this is a bug with the new xorg - the debian package works fine, though... - so also, what's the difference from the debian package?
<tripitakit> m1nds1llus1on: of course , my uni.dept mail + gmail that's all and enough
<Throat> I mean I can hardly file a bug report while not running ubuntu myself...
<linuxjoe> ajeaton, also system users and groups to make a new user, please confirm experts ;)
<Guest45862> How can i write message in hotmail as I have no access to text window?
<vahnx> anyone know how to setup automatic login as root?
<faryshta> Guest3892, hear me.
<linuxjoe> sorry throat, i dont even know what xpilot is
<faryshta> you need to make a configuration on firefox.
<Throat> also - I might know what the reason is (if I guess correctly) and the bug could be fixed
<faryshta> hotmail is biased by microsoft to make your life umpossible on linux.
<buckbuntu11> anyway........i wanted to ask someone a question about my (our) latest ubuntu release (codenamed intrepid ibex) (the edition im running now) (the question is about intrepid ibex) and i was wondering if someone would give me an answer?
<m1nds1llus1on> vahnx: Don't. It's a bad idea on so many levels. This isn't windows.
<chaos_> hey room
<faryshta> Guest3892, on the url adress type about:config
<Guest45862> I guess it is
<tripitakit> Guest3892: try searching in about:config the http-agent descriptor, and delete ubuntu and other ref to glu/linux form it
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey. I have ubuntu Intrepid and I'm trying to run a cron job (just testing by trying to open xterm) and it isn't working. After checking the mail from cron I get: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0. What do I do?
<Guest45862> but it not an anwer
<linuxjoe> guest45862, install wine and once that is installed you can simply install internet explorer
<Throat> linuxjoe, a game... which I've played for a long time now and also had a small part in its development - and seems it crashes when installed from the ubuntu-package....
<jrib> !ask | buckbuntu11
<ubottu> buckbuntu11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vahnx> i understand.
<vahnx> do you know how?
<faryshta> Guest3892, did you already typed about:config on the url?
<LF|Irssi> my var/log/messages says http://paste.ubuntu.com/73162/     is that bad?
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  You normally do not run gui apps as cron jobs - since cron may not be running them as the same user thats using the X dislay at that time
<Throat> also, I'd probably have a fix...
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: well it worked in hardy just fine
<m1nds1llus1on> vahnx: Honestly, even if I did, I wouldn't tell you due to the inherent security risks involved. But no, I don't nor would I ever want to.
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: xterm -display :0
<tripitakit> linuxjoe: i'd not use ie in my xp-virtualbox even ;P
<faryshta> Guest3892, want your hotmail working or not?
<vahnx> you wouldn't tell me? awww
<linuxjoe> throat, sorry, I don't really want to install software I don't need as i am still learning, sorry
<vahnx> its my machine no?
<lkjkljklj> hello does ubuntu boot from USB?
<lkjkljklj> or can it?
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,    sounds like they plugged a security hole.
<vahnx> yes
<lkjkljklj> does it do it automatically?
<vahnx> ljkj: yes it can
<^Cheeky> lkjkljklj, yes it does
<tripitakit> lkjkljklj: yes it does
<vahnx> theres a program built in to 8.10
<lkjkljklj> awesome thanks alot
<Throat> lkjkljklj, if your computer can boot from usb, so can any linux distro
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  if you really need to do it I guess ya could  find some work around..
<linuxjoe> lol triptakit, IE is installed on my windows, but i think it has only ever been opened a few times, just to check compatabilty in htnl :))
<lkjkljklj> and do i need a swap partition with ubuntu?
<m1nds1llus1on> vahnx: sure... but you're asking for my help which I have the right to withold if I so choose. It's your machine, if you want to know how to completely bypass any security built into your OS... feel free to figure it out on your own.
<lkjkljklj> or do i even need one?
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: I believe it is something to do with Xauthority.
<^Cheeky> can anyone tell me how i can get my dissapeared bookmarks please ?
<vahnx> wow your getting angry and its my system
<Commie_Cary> Throat, not yellow dog linux ;)
<towlie> does anyone know if theres a way to format a partition as hfs+ in linux
<popeye__> hola hola a todos mis broxes de este canal jojojojoo
<vahnx> typical linux user..
<tripitakit> lkjkljklj: it dependes on the amount of RAM u have
<n8tuser> WhoNeedszzz-> what are you really after?
<popeye__> some body help me
<linuxjoe> cheeky are u using firefox?
<popeye__> plssssssssss
<WhoNeedszzz> n8tuser: Trying to get cron to work
<Throat> Commie_Cary, because it doesn't support usb?
<faryshta> Guest3892, want help or not?
<linuxjoe> popeye ask your question m8, if people can answer they will do
<tripitakit> popeye__: what is the question?
<n8tuser> WhoNeedszzz-> what app, you mentioned X,  what do you want the app to do?
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  yep. that would be my guess also.. the xhost command may let ya get around that.. with the new  user-switching  features of 8.10   i imagine they locked that stuff down as much as they can
<popeye__> how can i changed of chanel
<buckbuntu11> is it considered commonplace to ask a question about intrepid ibex (the ubuntu distribution im currently running now) by just asking the question in front of all these people? (i dont want to sound like some newbie)!! so should i just ask my question?
<Commie_Cary> Throat, mo, because its for Powerpc
<linuxjoe> change channel in xchat irc?
<Dr_willis> !ask | buckbuntu11
<ubottu> buckbuntu11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tripitakit> popeye__: /join #newchannel
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: what about xhost?
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  it can disable some of that security features
<hightide> man i'm having a trouble using my ssh to other computer...
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: hmm how do I use it?
<Throat> Commie_Cary, I don't see how that invalidates what I said - if that can boot of the usb stick, linux would boot from it
<hightide> when i try to connect through putty it says network error.. what should i do to make me get in to my computer?
<tripitakit> hightide: is there a ssh server up on those other pcs?
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  i would start with 'man xhost'  im proper use of it can be considerd a big security hole.. 'xhost +localhost'  used to allow anyonton the local machine to access the X display.. Not sure if it still does..
<WhoNeedszzz> If I run xhost I get this: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<towlie> does anyone know if theres a way to format a partition as hfs+ in linux ?
<n8tuser> WhoNeedszzz-> what app, you mentioned X,  what do you want the app to do?
<^Cheeky> i woke up, and all my bookmarks. in my firefox browser has dissapeared could anyone tell me how i can recover this ?
<linuxjoe> i really think that these irc channels need to be categorised better, with sub rooms for specific questions etc
<WhoNeedszzz> n8tuser: I said xterm
<m1nds1llus1on> linuxjoe: I agree.
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  the person RUNNING the X server/logged in. uses the command to allow otehrs to run apps on his display
<hightide> tripitakit: i'm using putty...
<LF|Irssi> ^Cheeky: do you have a backup of .mozilla?
<n8tuser> WhoNeedszzz-> what you want an xterm to do for you?
<WhoNeedszzz> n8tuser: run mplayer
<n8tuser> WhoNeedszzz->  you can issue mplayer from cron can you not?
<linuxjoe> towlietoo much going on and so many people dont get their questions answered, which is a shame as that what these rooms are meant for, but its actually impossible
<LF|Irssi> ^Cheeky: also make sure you're not logged in as a different user
<hightide> i've already installed the openssh server but nothing happens..
<linuxjoe> sorry towlie, that wasnt meant for u alone ;)
<bradL1> I need some help. Whenever I boot in Ubuntu it hangs while booting. I have to press and hold a key on my keyboard  for it to boot. When I put it in hybernate it won't wake up
<jrib> hightide: what do you want to happen?
<ed__> jrib: thanks for all the help. im giving up for now... linux is such a pain in the ass sometimes :S
<towlie> linuxjoe,  i think ive fiound the solution but i dunno how to fix it
<linuxjoe> bradl1, is your bios setup to allow your pc to wake up from mouse movement, or keyboard?
<WhoNeedszzz> What the...now when I just try and run gedit I get: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<WhoNeedszzz> (gedit:19650): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Dr_willis> ed__,  I often say the same thing about computers.. :)
<LF|Irssi> thats the fun part of linux ed__ ! :)
<bradL1> from like a normal sleep mode anything will wake it up
<linuxjoe> sorry towlie, i forgot what your problem was, if u press page up, u can simply scroll up and repeat question m8
<bradL1> I don't have this problem in any other OS i have
<ed__> LF|Irssi: not when i want to do something as simple as opening a damned hdd
<linuxjoe> towlie page down scrolls down
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  some good info here.. (hard core info) --> http://www.oceanwave.com/technical-resources/unix-admin/security/x-security.html
<hightide> jrib: i was out of town for a few days... i leave my PC open... but when i try to get connected to it through putty i can't get connected, it says... network error, my friends computer is windows..
<linuxjoe> dr willis, i am going to setup a pc to install a firewall o/s, someone recommended smoothwall, or is ipcop better?
<jrib> hightide: can you 'ssh localhost' successfully?
<hightide> jrib: yes i can...
<jrib> hightide: is your computer behind a router?
<linuxjoe> drwillis and is it better to install a firewall server, before i install a samba server?
<fernandesfer> hi all
<linuxjoe> hi
<fernandesfer> I need some help
<hightide> jrib: nope its not behind a router
<linuxjoe> ask fernandesfer
<Dr_willis> linuxjoe,  i dont use either.. and there is no such thing as a 'firewall server'  like there is a samba server.. linux has firewalling fetures built in.
<jrib> hightide: so it's connected directly to the internet?  Do you have a firewall?
<WhoNeedszzz> ok I think the best thing would be to regenerate the Xauthority file. How do I do that?
<Dr_willis> !firewall | linuxjoe
<ubottu> linuxjoe: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<fernandesfer> my hotmail email does not allow to use the text window to write
<bmk789> has anyone else experienced pidgin eating CPU on intrepid?
<linuxjoe> smoothwall is a firewall o/s or server, it uses webadmin to administrate it from any other pc
<Dr_willis> linuxjoe, normal security proceures would be to get the firewall  going first..
<linuxjoe> ubottu, i want to use something as a gateway for all my pc's
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamesrfla> okay apache people
<Dr_willis> smoothwall is  a OS that works as a firewall. :)
<linuxjoe> lmao
<Dr_willis> I just use my router. :)
<hightide> jrib: yes its connected directly to the internet.. how would i check if i have a firewall?? coz.. i hav'nt installed any firewall at all... is there a default firewall through ubuntu 8.10?
<thiebaude> bmk789: pidgin only using 11.9mb for me
<indra> good morning have anibody fujitsu siemens or acer?
<linuxjoe> drwillis, i dont trust my isp as i live in england and the governement snoops as do our isps
<jrib> hightide: no there isn't.  Does 'sudo iptables -L' return anything?
<Dr_willis> !firewall | hightide
<ubottu> hightide: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jamesrfla> where do I put Serverlimit 4000 in the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<indra> i can't compile acerhk modul
<j3naL> why i cannot exit from nano when i use ctrl+x in terminal?
<thiebaude> bmk789: but im using 8.04
<bradL1> 8.10 won't boot on it's own. I have to hold a key down on my keyboard for it to boot . Is there a fix?
<jrib> hightide: never mind.  I can tell you that your ssh server is working fine as it just gave me a login prompt when I tried to connect to you
<hightide> jrib: its it returns something
<j3naL> any idea?
<indra> can somebody help me
<jrib> hightide: your ssh is working fine.  It's offering me a login
<faryshta> fernandesfer, http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS6023147333.html
<faryshta> read the update
<jrib> !ask | indra
<ubottu> indra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linuxjoe> brad it sounds like there might be a hardware conflict going on, is your keyboard usb and is it set up to boot in your bios
<buckbuntu11> TO WHOEVER JUST KICKED ME OFF THIS CHANNEL: MY DOG HOPPED THE FENCE AND FUCKED YOUR WHORE MOTHER.....AND THATS HOW YOU WERE BORN......YOU ARE EMPLOYED AS A FAG WHO GETS PAID BY HOW MUCH CUM YOU INGEST PER NIGHT......AND YOU HAVE MADE A FORTUNE DOING IT!!! YOU ARE ONE RUDE SONOFABITCH PAL!!! I HOPE YOU BURN IN HELL WHILE IM FUCKING YOUR WHORE SISTER!!!
<indra> ok
<bradL1> it's my keyboard on my laptop
<linuxjoe> buckubuntu, u were kicked because u kept on asking if u could ask a question, just ask your question
<bmk789> thiebaude, ill try deleting my .purple and reconfigure it, but the app will random start consuming 100% of a core of my cpu, maybe it has to do with the config directory being in an encrypted directory
<thiebaude> he's needs to get banned
<vahnx> anyone know how to autologin as root?
<indra> i can't compile acerhk have anybody have acer d fujitsu siemens
<j3naL> why i cannot exit from nano when i use ctrl+x in terminal? any idea?
<linuxjoe> bradL1, ah, well sorry, i have absolutely no clues about laptops at all m8
<bradL1> dang
<hightide> jrib: uhmmm..... i don't know what happen too, many many thanks to u man.... i'll just have to try it to other computer.. thanks a lot and GOD Bless
<jrib> vahnx: that's a terrible idea.  Why do you think you want to do that?
<Dr_willis> "learning how to get support on irc: FAIL" :)
<thiebaude> bmk789: i went back to 8.04 because 8.10 was using too many resources(memory)
<jrib> hightide: no problem
<vahnx> to mess up my computer
<bradL1> I'll post something in the ubuntu forums then, thanks anyways
<CSonicGo> roflmao
<linuxjoe> lol drwillis
<vahnx> im googling around but no avail
<jrib> vahnx: well I don't help people mess up their computers
<bmk789> thiebaude, ive noticed that too, my load is commonly at about 10 now
<vahnx> it's so i can learn to repair it
<linuxjoe> vahnx, apparently thats not allowable in ubuntu according to docs
<bmk789> thiebaude, were you using 64bit by chance?
<bazhang> vahnx, here is not the place to ask for that.
<vahnx> where would i ask that?
<bazhang> not here.
<m1nds1llus1on> jrib: I already informed him of what a bad idea it was and that I didn't think it was even possible, he doesn't want to listen
<thiebaude> bmk789: im keeping 8.04 till 10.04 comes out
<Dr_willis> vahnx,  go read the gdm config files/comments.
<billy> I have to say im disappointed with intrepid.  with every other ubuntu release i ran into 0 problems, but i've been having hell trying to get a xpad to work with zsnes
<vahnx> from what i read its allowed in mepis etc.
<billy> took an hour or so to figure out hte xpad problem
<jlc> vahnx: sudo -s ; passwd ; login as root, rm -fr /
<billy> and then i install zsnes
<jrib> vahnx: go read docs.  That's how you learn
<bazhang> vahnx, then ask in their channels
<Dr_willis> vahnx,  that dosent mean its a good idea. :)
<billy> and it just crashes
<billy> .
<doors98> hello, i'm an ubuntu newbie, is there a way i can print on a windows shared printer?
<kwame> I have a question, when I'm trying to ssh into a box that I reinstalled the OS, I get the "WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED"
<vahnx> its my system so im not scared to get it all messed up
<jrib> jlc: please don't do that even as a joke
<Dr_willis> vahnx,  i got my pcs set to auto-login as  a guest account.
<bazhang> jlc, dont do that
<thiebaude> billy:8.04 has been the best for me, and it's LTS
<linuxjoe> billy, 8.04 is the stable version, 8.10 is like an alpha, mainly for people with new hardware and those who want to try the latest software
<kwame> in a red hat linux or in a fedora system I edit ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<m1nds1llus1on> jlc: that kind of thing would get you fired around here...
<vahnx> i did have a user but i just transfered all its stuff to the root acc
<jlc> he said he wanted to mess it up
<jlc> i'm helping a fellow user
<linuxjoe> dr_willis, why as guest?
<vahnx> i really wanna mess up this machine so i can repair it
<Dr_willis> vahnx,  we dont care what you do with either.. but if you want to do thing as root all the time.. its a good idea to learn some basics
<nossralsuva> kwame: rm -v /home/user/.ssh/known hosts
<Dr_willis> linuxjoe,  for the kids. :)
<kwame> and look for the line that has that ip associated with the ssh finger print, delete it and then I'm able to ssh
<doors98> hello, i'm an ubuntu newbie, is there a way i can print on a windows shared printer?
<vahnx> which file is the autologin stuff located?
<vahnx> then i can work from there
<jrib> kwame: it's the same in ubuntu
<kwame> nossralsuva: I have a lot of systems in there, I just want to delete the line that corresponds to that host
<linuxjoe> dr_willis, oh right m8
<Dr_willis> vahnx,  the gdm config files.. or the gdm configuration tool.
<doors98> hello, i'm an ubuntu newbie, is there a way i can print on a windows shared printer?
<vahnx> ok ill search for those, thanks
<kwame> jrib: but in Ubuntu, I don't see the ip or ssh
<nossralsuva> you will need to look for that particular ip in that line then
<Dr_willis> vahnx,  not all settings are avail in the config tool
<nossralsuva> might take you a while
<jrib> kwame: the error tells you the line number
<kwame> it's kind of encrypted
<vahnx> i tried the config tool and it blocks adding root to auto login
<bimberi> kwame: the message will include a line number, you need to delete that line in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<vahnx> so i gotta figure out how to manually do it
<billy> linuxjoe,  i know its new, but if its considered released it i think editing HAL configs and xorg stuff shouldnt be necessary if it wasnt in previous versions.. especially with hardware supported for the past 3-5 versions
<linuxjoe> in windows, I also use a guest account and change to either admin, or another user so i can install software etc, is it a good idea to do the same in linux, or is linux secure enough so that i dont have to do that?
<Dr_willis> doors98,  'system -> admin -> printing" and configure the widnows printer. :)
<jrib> kwame: or see 'man ssh-keygen'
<billy> you know.
<kwame> bimberi: right, line number, I just saw that
<Dr_willis> vahnx the gdm config file is well commented on that and otehr similer topics..
<viator> im trying to get citrix icaclient installed by using alien to turn the rpm to deb seems like it installs but when i click a link called launch.ica it doenst know what to do
<Throat> well, still anyone?
<linuxjoe> billy, if u look in ubuntu forums, 8.10 has a lot of bugs apaprently
<viator> where should i point it
<bazhang> Throat, are you using ubuntu?
<doors98> dr wills, yap theres a shared windows printer server but how can i print from my ubuntu os?
<vahnx> im lookin for this file, cant find it yet. ill try the built in ubuntu search tool
<nossralsuva> linuxjoe: in linux, talking ubuntu, since we are in this chat room, to install a program it will ask for a password
<john> samba
<doors98> dr wills, yap theres a shared windows printer server but how can i print from my ubuntu os?
<Dr_willis> doors98,  use the menus --> 'system -> admin -> printing" and  follow the little wizard yet? or are you havin some more specific problem?
<nossralsuva> linuxjoe: so you can't install a program unless you give it the sudo command
<Throat> bazhang, no, that's why I have to ask someone who does.... else I could install the package, see if the bug is there and file a bug-report
<billy> linuxjoe, it does.. and im saying that it shouldnt have been declared "released" until it was stable
<thiebaude> DR_willis:what is the dbus-daemon for?
<bazhang> !bugs | Throat
<ubottu> Throat: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bradL1> Sorry if this is off-topic but does anyone know of a website(or anything) where I can browse and download some programs for Ubuntu? Or should I just google it.
<billy> but thats just my opinion i still think ubuntu is a great colleciton of software
<Dr_willis> thiebaude,  interprocess communication I think.. ive rarely had to mess withit.
<billy> way more enjoyable than my gentoo days
<bazhang> Throat, this is ubuntu support
<linuxjoe> billy, yes, I know that, it happens when i use terminal and synaptic, but yeah thanks that kinda says linux is much mroe secure
<faryshta> bradL1, there is getdeb.net
<tryggvib> So I tried the Ubuntu translators channel before with no answers so I wanted to ask if there's someone here who's into the translation proces
<vahnx> billy:use synaptics package manager
<thiebaude> Dr_willis:is it safe to kill?
<Dr_willis> thiebaude,  i dont think you want to do that.
<faryshta> bradL1, also this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<thiebaude> ok
<m1nds1llus1on> billy: get-deb.org if you're looking for stuff not in the repos
<vahnx> it has a great collection of apps you can search for
<Dr_willis> thiebaude,  but ya can kill it and see what happens I guess. :P
<doors98> dr. wills i followed the litel wiz at ubuntu but it can't print, it detects the windows printer w/c is HP2460 then i check and intalled it but it cant print
<bradL1> Thanks faryshta
<linuxjoe> billy, developers are an optomistic bunch,,especially when we are their guinea pigs :))
<thiebaude> Dr_willis: i dont want to take the chance
<billy> yea lol
<faryshta> tryggvib, on launchpad you will find all about the translation process and you can colaborate.
<doors98> dr. wills i followed the litel wiz at ubuntu but it can't print, it detects the windows printer w/c is HP2460 then i check and intalled it but it cant print
<Throat> bazhang, well, so you're telling me getting someone to help me fixing up a broken ubuntu-package (or at least confirming the bug) is offtopic? What better place could there be?
<Dr_willis> doors98 - no idea on that.. i can print fine to my shared  windows printers.. I DO have windows users and linux ussers with identical names..
<tryggvib> faryshta: I am a translator but there are things which I don't really understand and I've been trying to find information on it
<bazhang> Throat, check launchpad.
<thiebaude> Dr_willis: do you got a link about the different processes in system monitor?
<powertool08> Could somebody help me with a UUID error? My two internal partitions used to show up under real names not UUID names, and my external used to show up as unmounted and would mount with one click, I have not changed fstab and do not want these disks in my fstab as it worked fine for me before. Change happened after restart and is similar to Bug #141564 but the hald-generate fix does not work
<tryggvib> faryshta: for example how are translations synchronized?
<doors98> dr wills, do i need aditional printer drivers for my hpd246?
<Dr_willis> thiebaude,  other then google.com   no.. :)
<faryshta> tryggvib, well I have been helping and when need extra help use google http://translate.google.com/translate_t
<nossralsuva> thiebaude: use top to find the PID (process identifier) then use the kill, like they say the names of the proces that you are trying to kill, but some names are not easily understandable and you could kill the wrong thing, so goolge it first
<fernandesfer> how can i update firefox?
<Dr_willis> doors98,  no idea.. check cups.org for how supported that printer is.
<thiebaude> Dr_willis: thanks anyway
<tryggvib> faryshta: do translations from one version automatically get incorporated into the next version
<faryshta> tryggvib, synchronized to which language?
<thiebaude> nossralsuva: can i use htop to do that
<linuxjoe> fernadesfer, DO NOT UPGRADE FIREFOX TO ANY OF THE VERSIONS 3 and higher
<thiebaude> ?
<fernandesfer> update firefox
<faryshta> I know I spend many hours on helping to spanish translation of intrepid tryggvib
<linuxjoe> its oh sovery very buggy is firefox 3
<fernandesfer> what shall i do to update my firefox version?
<linuxjoe> fernadesfer, which version are you using
<tryggvib> faryshta: translations for hardy that I've done are marked purple and they've been marked purple since before hardy came out and still are
<tryggvib> faryshta: They need to be synchronized somehow
<nossralsuva> thiebaude: i don't have htop installed, try it, but notice what you are trying to kill, you don't want to kill something that is necessary, like a necesary service
<doors98> dr wills, do i need aditional printer driver for the shared windows printer before i can print in ubuntu?
<fernandesfer> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; pt-PT; rv:1.8.1.17) Gecko/20080922 Ubuntu/7.10 (gutsy) Firefox/2.0.0.17
<thiebaude> yup
<linuxjoe> fernadesfer, Personally, I would advise you to wait at least another three-six months before you update firefox, also many extensions do not work with firefox 3
<Dr_willis> <doors98> I have No idea on that.  check the cups.org web site to see what drivers that printer needs..   most every printer ive had.. allreay had 'drivers' in linux for them.
<bazhang> linuxjoe, that is simply not true.
<linuxjoe> fernadesfer, stick with that m8
<faryshta> tryggvib, so far I know launchpad does that job of select and synchronize the translations.
<nossralsuva> fernandsfer: yep, i do agree, lots of extensions don't work
<tryggvib> faryshta: have you been working on intrepid? Do translations from Hardy automatically get ported to intrepid
<linuxjoe> bazhang, go to the firefox three bugzilla site and u will see it is oh so ver ver true m8 :))
<Ohmu> All, how to show which is my swap partition?
<doors98> tnx dr wills, i'l do that
<tryggvib> faryshta: do you know what the select and synchronize process is based on?
<thiebaude> nossralsuva: fasterfox doesn't work
<nossralsuva> fernandsfer: but be sure to back up your .mozilla folder before upgrading, it is a hidden file in the /home/user/.mozilla folder, okay
<fernandesfer> my aim was only to try to solve this email problem under hotmail
<faryshta> tryggvib, look this is the launchpad project to translations https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/ubuntu/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/es/+translate?show=untranslated
<faryshta> enjoy it.
<bimberi> Ohmu: sudo fdisk -l
<linuxjoe> bazhang, firefox 3 is faster than firefox 2 but it has lots of bugs in it
<faryshta> anyone can help.
<tryggvib> faryshta: thanks
<nossralsuva> thiebaude: yep, i lost the usability of fasterfox, but i ran noscript which throttled it back anyways, lol
<Appl3Kork> how do I go about installing the sound drivers for my computer?
<Appl3Kork> they are the Realtek
<sunapi386> alsa
<linuxjoe> fernandesfer, install wine and then install internet explorer, then u should be able to access hotmail with no problems
<faryshta> fernandesfer, you need to change the user agent from firefox.
<karon> alsa
<faryshta> i send you a page where explains the process.
<sunapi386> Appl3Kork; alsaconfig
<Throat> bazhang, what I ask is that someone installs the package to confirm the bug (some brazilian guy with little english abilities said it was in intrepid in #xpilot) - that'd be < 1 minute - if the same guy was really very nice, he'd go even further up to a bug-report that (possibly) contains a fix... and you guys would have one broken package less but I don't really see myself switching distribution to go from a working package to a broken one.
<Throat> ..
<faryshta> tryggvib, what language you wanna help?
<meoblast001> how do i exclude a page from having a footer in openoffice?
<nossralsuva> Appl3Kork: try running : $alsaconf
<nossralsuva> Appl3Kork: then try running : $alsactl store
<Ohmu> bimberi, problem is sda5 and 6 both report as swap.  one is redundant & unused.  how to identify the active one?
<Appl3Kork> says bad command
<Raffle> hey once i burned the ubuntu iso on a blank cd what do i do?
<linuxjoe> ok folks, time for my bed, have fun all
<nossralsuva> Appl3Kork: then do a speaker test : $speaker-test
<lat> I upgraded to 8.10,  now the ati 1950 graphics card driver from ati doesn't work, and the link to the instructions on how to install it doesn't work, I have two monitors.  What is the easiest way to get it working again?
<linuxjoe> thanks for the advice ;)
<bazhang> Throat, have him ask in #ubuntu-br
<tryggvib> faryshta: I'm translating Icelandic and I've been translating for a while
<Throat> he's gone - but the bug is still there
<tryggvib> through launchpad
<bimberi> Ohmu: look in /etc/fstab
<doors98> to any1, what programming language should i learn for me to develop business systems for linux?
<mrpockets> is there a recycle bin in Ubuntu?
<mrpockets> and where?
<Appl3Kork> ok I did that, what am I looking for?
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mrpockets> found it
<Appl3Kork> the volume icon in the top right shows it muted, and when I double click it, it says no plugins/devices found
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: sorry about that. Ok so cron works. mplayer worked fine. And I'm almost certain it has something to do with xauth. What do I do to allow it to run xterm?
<thiebaude> anyone try Flock?
<faryshta> tryggvib, here comes the full list of translations https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<nossralsuva> mrpockets: yes, the trashcan
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<nossralsuva> mrpockets: yes, the trashcan is the equivalent of recycle bin
<mrpockets> lol
<mrpockets> yes
<mrpockets> thanks guys
<WhoNeedszzz> When I run xauth list it says the xauthority file it's using is in /tmp. So what is the actual file it's linking to?
<doors98> to any1, what programming language should i learn for me to develop business systems for linux?
<flakeparadigm> I was wondering what program ubuntu intrepid uses to install the operating system on a USB drive.
<Raffle> hey once i burned the ubuntu iso on a blank cd what do i do?
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  i would say read up on that x security site i posted earlier.. it details how to allow other users to access the desktop with the xauth system.  I wonder how mplayer 'works' but not xterm...
<bazhang> usb-creator flakeparadigm
<flakeparadigm> thanks
<bazhang> Raffle, set bios to boot from cd
<Raffle> bios?
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: I am the sole user on the computer...
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  so.. :) cron is not running as that user..
<Raffle> how do i set bios to boot the cd
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  if you need apps to run at specific times I belive there are some alarm type apps that can do that.. you dont need to use cron
<thiebaude> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bazhang> Raffle, its the window that shows when you first start up, you normally need to hit esc key (though sometimes other)
<biophile_> can anyone recomend a good imovie substitute?
<Dr_willis> that was.. weird.
<bazhang> Raffle, then look for boot order and choose cd as first
<Raffle> ok so i insert the cd then restart my computer?
<ralpho> or just a circuit bounce
<Ohmu> bimberi, thx
<lkjkljklj> has anyone noticed that the ubuntu 8.10 download from the website is corrupt?
<bazhang> Raffle, after you have set in the bios
<CuriosTiger> Could someone tell ozma to stop behaving like a 2-year-old?
<lkjkljklj> it downloads and when u burn it , it freezes when u choose something
<Raffle> ok
<Administrador> Tired of black people and their simian-like behavior?  Join us at http://www.niggermania.com and http://www.chimpout.com and join forces in the epic battle of HUMANS vs NIGGGERS.  We are not White Supremacists, but an alliance of Whites, Asians, and Hispanics (non-negroids).  Paid for by Chimpout.com. .............................................................Interested in a job in internet marketing?  Contact Guill
<Administrador> ermo Rodriguez at recluta@telvista.com.mx and reference the Experimental Internet Marketing Project.
<FloodBot3> Administrador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: True but it's easy with cron. Well it was in hardy. What changed since then?
<lkjkljklj> i tried it on 4 different disks and 2 different computers
<biophile_> can anyone recomend a good replacemnt for imovie?
<Dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  no idea.   the forums may tell you
<Raffle> so i start my computer and press esc key?
<bazhang> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<bazhang> Raffle, yes
<Raffle> ok thanks
<yao_ziyuan> what is ubuntu 8.10's upper right User Status pane based on? libnotify?
<bazhang> Raffle, or whatever key it directs you to
<Raffle> kk
<bazhang> Raffle, you need to be quick though :)
<fus10nx> ANyone here have experience with RAMDISKS?
<Raffle> one more question do i put the cd that has ubuntu on it in the "cd-rom" drive or the "dvd writer/cd writer combo" drive
<fus10nx> I am trying to have something load very quickly
<bazhang> Raffle, either will do
<Raffle> ok :] thx
<bre4kbeat> anyone here running half life 2?
<Raffle> going to try it
<WhoNeedszzz> Anyone know how to run gui apps in cron with Intrepid?
<gpled> can i get to the parallel port using /dev/parport0  ?
<nossralsuva> Administrator: wow, that sucks that you posted that there
<jrib> !cron | WhoNeedszzz
<ubottu> WhoNeedszzz: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Pici> nossralsuva: Hes gone now.
<viator> how can i make a .deb out of a tar file
<jrib> !packaging > viator
<ubottu> viator, please see my private message
<viator> can i use check install or somthing
<jrib> viator: not if you want to make a proper package
<nossralsuva> Pici: thank goodness, we are in here about operating systems especially ubuntu, not about hate on the colour of someones skin
<jrib> !checkinstall > viator
<ubottu> viator, please see my private message
<viator> jrib so its impossible>?
<viator> to make a "poper package""
<viator> proper
<viator> lol
<jrib> viator: huh?  I just gave you documentation on how to do it properly and how to make packages just for yourself using checkinstall.  Check your private messages from ubottu
<viator> ok
<creamycenter2003> i am having trouble using LVPM to copy my wubi install to a real partition.
<phantomcircuit> why does watching high def content cause insane processor usage but watching standard def stuff doesnt?
<CSonicGo> god this channel go through so much
<creamycenter2003> it looks like it copys just fine, and grub shows it, but it saya "cant boot from that partition"
<CSonicGo> how do you guys manage
<CSonicGo> it's just like this in #debian too
<creamycenter2003> CSonicGo: that is IRC for ya...
<mrpockets> anyone know of a progrma I can use to make a box-plot graph in Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> mrpockets,  whats a box-plot ?
<creamycenter2003> mrpockets: open office does that, right?
<mrpockets> Dr_willis,  NO idea
<mrpockets> girlfriends the one that needs it
<mrpockets> I'm just the linux geek trying to help her find it :-p
<Dr_willis> Heh.. well.. tell her it will cost her! -- 2 dozen cookies!
<Dr_willis> :P
<faryshta> CSonicGo, well I think the community is what makes popular to Ubuntu.
<tsunami> Can anyone help me enable the vnc or rdp port on my ubuntu box.. I can't quite figure out how to do that
<cakey> windows community
<faryshta> And I think the community is big because of is focused in things working not ideology.
<Dr_willis> mrpockets,  if shes doing data graphs/barchart stuff - openoffice spread sheet/tools can proberly do it..
<creamycenter2003> tsunami: just enable everything in system, preferences, remote desktop
<creamycenter2003> the default port is 5900
<Raffle> bahzang still there?
<bazhang> Raffle, yep
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Dr_willis> Wow - the  kids are out early
<Raffle> i pressed esc and made the cd rom the bios
<CSonicGo> ... I no sooner got it out of my mouth
<Raffle> now what?
<CSonicGo> and there they went
<rogue> did some say flood
<bazhang> Raffle, now boot from the cd into livecd mode
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Raffle> what's that
<rogue> room flood
<rogue> flood
<rogue> flood
<rogue> flood
<rogue> flood
<rogue> flood
<CSonicGo> it's like a machine
<jrib> rogue: stop...
<CSonicGo> from robocop
<bazhang> Raffle, that is the cd mode where you can try before you install, to see if it recognizes your hardware, wireless etc
<Raffle> oh i didn't do that
<Raffle> do i get it from the ubuntu site?
<powertool08> Could somebody help me with a UUID error? My two internal partitions used to show up under real names not UUID names, and my external used to show up as unmounted and would mount with one click, I have not changed fstab and do not want these disks in my fstab as it worked fine for me before. Change happened after restart and is similar to Bug #141564 but the hald-generate fix does not work
<bazhang> Raffle, you said you already burned the cd to iso
<bazhang> err iso to cd
<Raffle> yea
<TheZanke> Who should I talk to for help on installing Ubuntu on an external HDD so i can carry the HDD around with me and no matter what PC I boot off of it it will work... no grub errors...
<bazhang> from ubuntu.com right?
<Raffle> yes
<dibblego> should a VPN client ask for the sudo password? I type in the VPN password and the dialog closes and nothing happens
<bazhang> then boot from that
<bazhang> TheZanke, usb flash drive?
<Raffle> boot from it like restart comp?
<bazhang> Raffle, yep
<Raffle> kk
<TheZanke> bazhang, 320g External HDD, from western digital
<theJKH> Hey guys weird problem for some reason i all of a sudden dont have sound I usedd to, like it says i have sound and i can play music and everything but i dont hear anything at all of a sudden
<theJKH> can anyone help me out
<theJKH> it might be a vmware workstation problem
<theJKH> mabey thats why its not working
<kindofabuzz> how come if i create my own launcher and then click to open it, i don't get the pointer change like you do if you click a launcher created by default?
<theJKH> i have no idea
<TheZanke> bazhang, that possible?
<bazhang> theJKH, open terminal and type alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<viator> ok how can i use checkinstall on a package at has a set up file that u use ./ to run???
<bazhang> theJKH, also check in sound preferences that everything is set to alsa and not auto-detect
<zenlunatic> TheZanke: yeah save yourself the trouble annd get a flash drive usb
<bazhang> viator, what package
<viator> citrix ica cleient
<theJKH> alriht once sec
<theJKH> even sound now in my virtual machines dont work
<theJKH> like it works
<TheZanke> zenlunatic, i have a flash drive.. but i use it for other things and i was kind of wanting more space than that..
<kindofabuzz> viator, checkinstall is for replacing make install, creates a deb
<theJKH> but i cant hear anything
<luckyone> my rhythmbox is totally jacked, can't play music
<viator> i want to make a .deb
<darkbishop> buy a bigger one lor
<zenlunatic> TheZanke: there are 64 gig drives out
<luckyone> is there a log file I can look at to figure out what is making it crash?
<vizsla_p> :D
<jpablanche> what is for java channel?
<Amanda> vizsla_p: :D
<vizsla_p> :p
<kindofabuzz> viator, got the source? do a ./configure, make , checkinstall
<Eck_> .
<Amanda> Eckles
<mooncup> hey all
<Eck_> Burning fire, who stole my nick!
<jpablanche> who knows java channel?
<Amanda> lol
<viator> i dont have source
<hilton> I come home from the hospital, and I turn on my laptop, and I get GRUB Error 22... is there an easy way to fix this from the Live CD I am now in?
<beckster> hey friends
<beckster> so I just installed ubuntu
<beckster> and I love it
<beckster> thanks!
<FloodBot2> beckster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eck_> ..FAIL
<Amanda> Wth
<Amanda> Hahaha
<theJKH> i disabled something called pulseaudio
<theJKH> does that have something to dowith it
<theJKH> becuase i never enabled it
<bazhang> Amanda, Eck_ please stop
<theJKH> but yet  had sound before
<theJKH> but now i dont
<Amanda> bazhang: ?
<mooncup> DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<guestguestnew> hey guys, i have an old PC with 300 mhz and 64mb of ram, what distro would best maximize these low capabilities?
<bazhang> Amanda, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<hilton> guestguestnew:  I hear WIndows 3.1 runs extremely fast on such a rig ;)
<Amanda> ...
<bazhang> guestguestnew, you could try fluxbuntu
<guestguestnew> hilton: i was thinking maybe a linux-based distro?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<theJKH> like i had vmware useing my sound
<theJKH> but sound in vmware dont work
<theJKH> neitehr does my ubuntu now
<guestguestnew> bazhang: i see, how could i install it to a flash disk? the hard disk doesn't have a lot of space
<theJKH> put it says everything is okay
<theJKH> like i can play music and stuff
<Ximal> Does anyone here know where I can find a program that will join the *.vob files together int he order I place them so that I can use an encoder on just 1 file instead of having to encode multiple files while backing up my movie collection ?
<binMonkey> i bought a wireless card that works right out of the box but it's slower than my bcm card with ndiswrapper.  is that normal?  could the ndiswrapper be slowing it down?
<bazhang> guestguestnew, should do; what system do you have running now (Linux)?
<theJKH> it when i restart or shutdown
<hilton> guestguestnew: Presumably you don't intend to run X or anything on this 300mhz machine?
<theJKH> it would hold up on shutting down also
<theJKH> for 10 minutes
<theJKH> then it would finally sjut down
<theJKH> alsa
<guestguestnew> bazhang: windows xp =( i didn't do that it was given to me this way
<theJKH> it was tryin to turn it off or whatever
<theJKH> and it took like 0 minutes
<theJKH> 10
<guestguestnew> hilton: i would like some sort of GUI
<bazhang> guestguestnew, you could try unetbootin to install fluxbuntu on there
<tacosarecool> hello
<StpdDufus> I hate to ask, but would anyone here be willing to help me with a sound issue?
<guestguestnew> bazhang, i tried uneetbootin once, but it seems like it acts only as a live CD?
<Ximal> Does anyone here know where I can find a program that will join the *.vob files together int he order I place them so that I can use an encoder on just 1 file instead of having to encode multiple files while backing up my movie collection ?
<tacosarecool> anyone know why gnome is laggier for me than kde4
<bazhang> guestguestnew, iirc they have a windows version as well
<theJKH> Turns out PCM was mute
<CutMeOwnThroat> bazhang, ok, thx for the launchpad thing - it's already in there - now would be good do propose a fix... - but I see only the possibility to edit the original bug description - is one supposed to change that?
<tacosarecool> anyone know why gnome is laggier for me than kde4
<guestguestnew> bazhang, iirc?
<CutMeOwnThroat> bazhang, oh, and it's this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpilot-ng/+bug/272908
<bazhang> guestguestnew, if I recall correctly
<hightide> jrib: i still can't connect to ssh while my OS is windows using  putty
<binMonkey> i bought a wireless card that works right out of the box but it's slower than my bcm card with ndiswrapper.  is that normal?  could the ndiswrapper be slowing it down?
<guestguestnew> bazhang, for unetbootin? yup, but it only creates live USBs
<jrib> hightide: what happens when you try?
<GAZ082> how do i downgrade firefox from 3.0.4 (installed with ubuntuzilla) to 3.0.3 i already unisntalled ubuntuzilla
<UbuntuNoob> noob question - how do i make the screen rotate to panels?
<bazhang> CutMeOwnThroat, do you have a launchpad account?
<CutMeOwnThroat> bazhang, just made one
<hightide> Network error: Connection timeout
<hightide> jrib: Network error: Connection timeout
<gpled> can i use /dev/parport0 for parallel port ?
<jrib> GAZ082: what is ubuntuzilla...
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: figured it out. Had to run xhost +. Apparently Intrepid is stricter with x stuff and for some reason wouldn't allow xterm to run even though it's from localhost
<jrib> hightide: is the windows computer behind some sort of firewall?
<GAZ082> a py script that automatically installs the latest firefox version
<tacosarecool> !gnome laggier than kde 4
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hightide> do i still have to generate a ssh-key?
<bazhang> CutMeOwnThroat, if you have an account you create a comment with a possible workaround
<jrib> hightide: no
<fernandesfer> boa noite
<Circs> How do I transfer things to my palm pilot in Linux?
<powertool08> /usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy /usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy
<powertool08> is that a suspicous command?
<n8tuser2> binMonkey--> how did you determined it is slower?
<hightide> jrib: thanks... i'll just have to check it out if the OS is firewalled
<jrib> powertool08: no
<fernandesfer> pt?
<jrib> hightide: yeah.  It looks fine from here
<powertool08> jrib: what causes a it to run via sudo by a user that i NEVER use?
<CutMeOwnThroat> bazhang, how, I just see "update description/tags"  - which lets me edit the original report am I supposed to do that?
<fernandesfer> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)]/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Por favor utilize o apt-cdrom para fazer com que este CD seja reconhecido pelo APT. apt-get update não pode ser utilizado para adicionar novos CDs
<fernandesfer> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)]/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Por favor utilize o apt-cdrom para fazer com que este CD seja reconhecido pelo APT. apt-get update não pode ser utilizado para adicionar novos CDs
<jrib> powertool08: I don't know.  Anything...
<binMonkey> n8tuser2: i got online with it and tried it out.  iwconfig showed slower too.
<fernandesfer> how can i get rid of this error?
<tacosarecool> anyone know why gnome is laggier for me than kde4
<UbuntuNoob> ﻿noob question - how do i make the screen rotate to panels?:-[
<n8tuser2> binMonkey--> you have a bit counter? how do you really know it is slow?
<bazhang> To post a comment you must log in.  <---in the center of the page CutMeOwnThroat
<jrib> fernandesfer: remove the cdrom repository in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<powertool08> jrib: Is there anyway to track down whats calling it?
<n8tuser2> binMonkey--> or is it just a perception?
<Circs> UbuntuNoob: Rotate panels, like in compiz with the fancy effect?
<jrib> powertool08: how did you find it?
<zsquareplusc> fernandesfer: edit packet sources in synaptics or /etc/apt/sources.list if you want
<UbuntuNoob> Yes
<tsunami> i have my power settings right but will ubuntu automatiaclly log me off after a certain amount of time?
<tacosarecool> anyone know why gnome is laggier for me than kde4?
<binMonkey> n8tuser2: i don't know what a bit counter is.  a perception when i was online, and iwconfig read 48 Mbps with the bcm card and 5Mbps with the linksys card.
<Circs> UbuntuNoob: You'll have to have compiz installed.
<CutMeOwnThroat> bazhang, oh, I was - but got an old cache of the page... sorry
<powertool08> jrib: I saw it in my auth.log and found it strange considering I never use the account but its ran that command and several similar ones the past 3 days
<bazhang> tacosarecool, with such a tiny amount of info, no.
<UbuntuNoob> Totally Noob - Where do I get that?
<jonathon> does anyone in here know a nick of the name of t or tomaw ?
<jrib> powertool08: that's in mine too :)
<bazhang> jonathon, check #freenode
<jonathon> hi again jrib
<lkjkljklj> does ubuntu support 2915abg wireless?
<n8tuser2> binMonkey--> lest you have a bit counter to prove it, yours is just a perception, also realize 801.11g can be at different modes of different speed, there are no guaranteed speeds
<jonathon> thank you bazhang ,.
<Circs> UbuntuNoob: Add remove programs -> compiz fusion.
<jrib> powertool08: grep gconf /etc/cron.daily/*
<jrib> hi jonathon
<lkjkljklj> does ubuntu support 2915abg wireless?
<binMonkey> n8tuser2: ok.  i'm going to try the new card with a live cd.  that would make sure that ndiswrapper is not interfering at least.
<n8tuser2> lkjkljklj--> did you try to read up on your vendors wifi card?
<jonathon> hey jrib . you used to help my cousin alot in here just wish i could remember his nick for you.
<palomer> hello
<melgo> Sometimes when I press the left ctrl + backspace everything seems to stop responding to input. Why is this, and how can I prevent this? I use ctrl+backspace to delete words at a time in xchat, and it can get annoying to have to restart my session to fix everything.
<palomer> how do I get all my windows to cascade on my screen?
<powertool08> jrib: why wouldn't my user call it? I haven't logged in as the user running it in months and only logged in as that user maybe 10 times in the history of the user
<tensei> can someone direct me to where some good screen video recorders (or whatever they are called) for 8.04 are?
<fernandesfer> i dislike seeing dark grey windows!
<jrib> powertool08: did you run that grep command?
<tensei> palomer, you have to install compiz, have you done that yet?
<Peddy> I have an 80GB partition with one folder in it; lost + found. What is this partition for, and can I format it to use it for storage?
<n8tuser2> tensei-->  use google to search
<powertool08> jrib: yes
<tensei> n8tuser2, what are they called?
<jrib> powertool08: it's just using whatever the first user that has admin is afaict
<tensei> n8tuser2, screen video recorders?
<darkbishop> hai... i got a question.i try to play my cd... it keep saying i dont have primission.
<powertool08> jrib: ok, well that user is no longer admin, but also, is this a new command as its only run the past 3 days
<bazhang> !screencast | tensei
<ubottu> tensei: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<CutMeOwnThroat> bazhang, ok, I guess you don't feel like getting a source-package and testing a work-around...? If this is the case, then this is as far as I can go, so thx
<jrib> powertool08: what does this return:       getent group admin
<jackbeslow> has anyone gotten rosegarden working?
<n8tuser2> tensei--> try those as key words, see what you may get
<tensei> n8tuser2, thanks
<powertool08> jrib: admin:x:114:powertool08
<jackbeslow> It seems like everything is ok except for the fact nothing comes out of my speakers when I hit play...
<w33d5> i have two drives with many of the same files and wanted to use fdupes to remove dupes.  QUESTION i only want to remove files from /media/disk2 and keep the files from /media/disk1      can someone help me with the command?
<Circs> tensei: I've had less than good results with istanbul, try one of the others listed
<Hiro2> anybody good with law?
<bazhang> Hiro2, not here
<lakeoftea> yeh
<Hiro2> where?
<tensei> Circs, any come pre-installed with 8.04
<darkbishop> wat law
<Hiro2> just in general
<tensei> n8tuser2, any of those come pre-install with 8.04?
<darkbishop> hai... i got a question.i try to play my cd... it keep saying i dont have primission.
<Hiro2> what's the worst that can happen when you get arrested for trespassing?
<bazhang> !irc | Hiro2 check the last link
<ubottu> Hiro2 check the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<melgo> Hiro2, you get shot and killed
<bazhang> Hiro2, please stop
<Hiro2> ha ha..
<Circs> tensei: No, just do a sudo apt-get install for one of those the bot listed
<Hiro2> ok fine
<darkbishop> Hiro2: got shoot..
<StpdDufus> I have a new install of ubuntu 8.10 and I have everything but my onboard sound working.  I've determined that I use snd-ice1724 for sound, but I can't get it working.  anyone willing to hlelp?
<jrib> powertool08: is powertool08 the user in question?
<n8tuser2> tensei--> i dont know, if not installed, you can always install them
<tensei> n8tuser2, k thanks
<darkbishop> Hiro2: dont know about state law... malaysia law stated MYR 10k or 2 year prison
<Hiro2> wow
<n8tuser2> tensei--> no sweat.
<melgo> Hey people, can I install 8.10 and wait until the next LTS? Will it still be getting security updates by then, and will the upgrade be fine or will I run into snags?
<aleka> I can not get sound from flashplayer anymore... nothing changed.. it just stopped working... installed libflashsupport and rebooted... still no sound... any suggestions?
<Circs> melgo: No way to tell for sure because i lack a crystal ball, but I would say that you should be fine.
<melgo> Circs, thanks.
<jrib> melgo: the next LTS isn't scheduled yet afaik so that's impossible to say.  In any case you would have to upgrade throught every distribution in between anyway
<yeryry> melgo: you might find your graphics/wifi/sound/whatever drivers won't work after you upgrade..
<melgo> jrib, oh really? Thanks for the warning.
<Circs> Does anyone use a palm pilot device in linux?
<melgo> yeryry, thank you again
<melgo> I guess I'll just stick with LTS
<CutMeOwnThroat> bazhang, I take that as a "no, I don't feel like it" :)
<jrib> melgo: you can only do LTS -> LTS.  So you could install 8.04 and then wait
<darkbishop> hai... i got a question.i try to play my cd... it keep saying i dont have primission topay it
<melgo> jrib, yeah, thats my plan. Thank you :]
<jrib> melgo: my plan for my server too :)
<darkbishop> and mine tooo
<rogue> ?join
<rogue> ?join #hack
<melgo> jrib, I'm doing this for a desktop. I have dialup, and I use LTS + Only security updates so I don't have to wait days every 6 months for an upgrade.
<bazhang> rogue, stop
<jrib> melgo: also a good reason
<InfectedWithDrew> !pgp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp
<InfectedWithDrew> D;
<yeryry> !InfectedWithDrew
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<InfectedWithDrew> Can someone help me?  I've recently created a PGP key to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.  I want to know how I ought to display it publicly... which parts of the key are used for identification and would not compromise my security?
<melgo> Sometimes when I press the left ctrl + backspace everything seems to stop responding to input. Why is this, and how can I prevent this? I use ctrl+backspace to delete words at a time in xchat, and it can get annoying to have to restart my session to fix everything. I looked at the xorg man page for xorg control chords, but no listing to what effect ctrl+backspace has.
<Gorillaworm> Guys..
<InfectedWithDrew> melgo, isn't ctrl and backspace the command to reset X?
<melgo> InfectedWithDrew, that is ctrl+alt+backspace
<Gorillaworm> Ubuntu's fan base has grown too large.. I am going to have to put it down.
 * Gorillaworm loads a gun.
<InfectedWithDrew> Gorillaworm, do a barrel roll.
<viator> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<steveisrad12> how do u force quit an app in ubuntu?
<Gorillaworm> lol InfectedWithDrew
<InfectedWithDrew> steveisrad12, xkill
<Gorillaworm> barrel rolls, lolz
<jlc> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Circs> steveisrad12: You can add a shortcut to the top bar that will let you turn your cursor into a crosshair of death
<StpdDufus> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<steveisrad12> circs, how do i do that?
<needhelpnoob> Hi guys
<steveisrad12> and what do u mean by that?
<needhelpnoob> How do i rename a hdd so that i dont have to manually reset my -sf links???
<Scott_Reed> LOL THERES A LOT OF USERS IN HERE
<Scott_Reed> SPAM!
<Scott_Reed> asdf
<Scott_Reed> asdf
<FloodBot2> Scott_Reed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelpnoob> !votekick scott
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about votekick scott
<Circs> steveisrad12: Right click on the top panel and click "add to panel"
<steveisrad12> how do i force quit?
<needhelpnoob> How do i rename a hdd so that i dont have to manually reset my -sf links???
<steveisrad12> i want to force quit install..im in the live CD..
<InfectedWithDrew> steveisrad, terminal command: xkill
<steveisrad12> yeah i know but i dont think its working..
<Circs> needhelpnoob: Be patient, I'll help as soon as I'm done with these other questions
<sunapi386> guys wtf is this shit...
<sunapi386> root@localhost-u:/home/jason/Desktop/zero/asleap-2.2#    make
<sunapi386> cc -pipe -Wall -D_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../.. -D_OPENSSL_MD4 -g3 -ggdb -g   -c -o common.o common.c
<sunapi386> common.c:33:25: error: openssl/md4.h: No such file or directory
<sunapi386> common.c: In function ‘NtPasswordHash’:
<sunapi386> common.c:128: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘MD4’
<FloodBot2> sunapi386: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelpnoob> Circs: ok thanks
<steveisrad12> oh nvm it worked
<Gorillaworm> wtf pwned.
<UbuntuNoob> I Got It Thank You!
<Gorillaworm> :)
<InfectedWithDrew> steveisrad12: Type in the terminal xkill, and then your cursor will become an x.  Click on the app you'd like to terminate.
<Circs> needhelpnoob: Ok so what was it you wanted? Rename the HDD?
<Gorillaworm> sunapi386 - don't fail.  go to http://www.pastie.org
<needhelpnoob> Circs: yes
<steveisrad12> ok now why wont the install app detect my USB HDD?
<jackbeslow> !realtime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime
<jackbeslow> anyone know how I go about installing a realtime kernel for intrepid?
<Circs> needhelpnoob: K, don't know right off the bat, but give me a moment and I'll have an answer (I'm doing it to mine first to make sure it works ;) )
<zsquareplusc> jackbeslow: install linux-rt package?
<jackbeslow> thats it?
<needhelpnoob> Circs: i have a program that uses folders from a windows partition and i dont want to have to manually link them every time
<theJKH> cn anyone give me a reason why ubuntu beats leopard
<zsquareplusc> ans select it in grub when booting
<needhelpnoob> Circs: a friend told me to rename hdds so it wont change the name everytime it boots
<melgo> needhelpnoob, use UUIDs
<IdleOne> !ot > theJKH
<ubottu> theJKH, please see my private message
<InfectedWithDrew> theJKH: It is free, and not only in financial terms.  It is also more customizable, if you have the know-how.
<jackbeslow> theJKH well for one you can legally install it on something besides a $3000 apple computer
<zsquareplusc> theJKH: an ibex is a strong animal that ist easily caught by a leopard.. ;-) what do you really want to  know?
<Circs> needhelpnoob: So you just want to name a partition right?
<needhelpnoob> melgo: im a noob. i have no idea how to :D
<theJKH> Thanks everyone.
<theJKH> Ive been running it for awhile
<melgo> needhelpnoob, me neither
<theJKH> I just wanted to know why people perver it
<theJKH> over leopard
<rogue> hello
<powertool08> jrib: no, it was another, but I was looking at my user settings earlier to fix another problem and noticed the user in question was a member of the admin group and unchecked it, so I assume this process will no longer run under that user
<quagga> I like alliterative operating systems
<jackbeslow> so once I install linux -rt I don;t have to do anything else to make it realtime? I don't have to run some command to switch the kernel?
<needhelpnoob> Circs: im not sure
<sunapi386> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Circs> needhelpnoob: Hmmm Is it a seperate HDD?
<Miesco> What is <Super>Button4 for compiz-fusion
<theJKH> u can virtually make ubuntu look like leoard cant you
<Miesco> Like what the heck is button 4
<theJKH> not that i would want to
<needhelpnoob> Circs: i was just told to rename the hdds so that my symbolic links arent resetted each time due to changing hdd names
<theJKH> but its possible isnt it
<ikyn> Is there a program or method used to figuring out what chipset and revision one could use when sticking a PCMCIA WiFi card in their slot?
<Circs> sunapi386: I think it's ok when you call yourself it :)
<IdleOne> Miesco: the super button is the Windows logo key next to ALT usually
<steveisrad12> im trying to install onto my 120GB free space from my USB HD...and the install app wont detect it, but Gparted will...is there another way to install?
<hardaysknight> can anyone help me with fvwm-crystal?
<ehazlett> how can i get my wifi to auto start on boot?\
<IdleOne> hardaysknight: check the website I believe they have an irc channel
<sunapi386> ehazlett; edit the rc.local in /etc/
<hardaysknight> i looked and all i could find was fvwm irc. but noone is on
<Circs> needhelpnoob: Hmm, honestly I'm stumped. I've got multiple partitions and I've had no trouble with my symbolic links so it's making me wonder what's happening that your system is freaking out on you.
<steveisrad12> im trying to install onto my 120GB free space from my USB HD...and the install app wont detect it, but Gparted will...is there another way to install?
<jpoRS1> how can I find out the device filename for my speakers?
<palomer> compiz doesn't play nice with some applications I've developed
<BlearyBram> steveisrad12: it might be your USB connection is not stable enough.
<BlearyBram> which is why your install app didn't detect it.
<ehazlett> sunapi386: what would i put in rc.local?
<player-bad-ugly> can someone tell me where I can get mplayer-bad and mplayer-ugly?  I need a repository or something
<BlearyBram> mainly power issue
<sunapi386> whatever you want to start ehazlett
<steveisrad12> hmm is there a way i can find out if thats true?
<Circs> needhelpnoob: Do you have more than one hdd in your computer?
<ehazlett> sunapi386: i want my wifi to connect to the network on boot without having to login...
<sunapi386> like for me, i use iwl3945 for wifi, so i put modprobe iwl3945
<mtholdenss> my title bar sometimes dissppaears in firefox when changing tabs
<palomer> how do I configure compiz?
<powertool08> jrib: thanks for your help
<ikyn> Is there a program or method used to figuring out what chipset and revision one could use when sticking a PCMCIA WiFi card in their slot?
<needhelpnoob> Circs: yes i do
<Miesco> sunapi386: Does your computer freeze?
<sunapi386> then u'd use iwconfig
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: umm, universe and multiverse resipotory
<sunapi386> and ifconfig
<Circs> needhelpnoob: Aha, and what is happening that is breaking?
<player-bad-ugly> how do I do it BlearyBram
<needhelpnoob> Circs: every time i reboot, the drives change names
<kindofabuzz> i have no sound in vlc yet i have sound everywhere else
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: do you want to do it on command line or graphic interface?
<faryshta> palomer, to configure compiz first install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Circs> needhelpnoob: That's very odd, you're using 8.04?
<error404notfound> I installed ubuntu 8.10 desktop. I was using a USB DSL Router and internet was working fine, then I did "apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get install ubuntu-server" now in server mode, internet is not working, its not even detected as an interface in ifconfig, also tried editing /etc/network/interface, no use... any idea on how to get it working?
<needhelpnoob> Circs: im using 8.10
<kazim59> I do a sudo apt-get install pdfjam, and it shows me 100 packages ready to be installed, most of which I don't need! (for example, i really don't need textlive-lang-mongolian)..... is this some hijack?
<faryshta> then just go menu->configuration->compiz....
<needhelpnoob> Circs: the names are the same. as in /dev/sda1 etc etc.. but im using symbolic links to link to them
<player-bad-ugly> I know the command line would be: sudo apt-get install mplayer-bad mplayer-ugly but its not there.  lets try pointing me to it
<needhelpnoob> Circs: everytime i reboot the links stop working
<needhelpnoob> Circs: since the drive names change from /media/disk to /media/disk-1
<player-bad-ugly> I know the command line would be: sudo apt-get install mplayer-bad mplayer-ugly but its not there.  lets try pointing me to it BlearyBram
<Circs> needhelpnoob: That's absolutely weird
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: well, the command line setting would involve getting the correct repository
<needhelpnoob> Circs: my friend told me that the drive that initialises first gets disk and the next gets disk-1
<player-bad-ugly> right BlearyBram so what is it?
<needhelpnoob> Circs: so i need to rename them so that they dont change
<player-bad-ugly> ill take the repo BlearyBram
<binMonkey> n8tuser2: ok.  i tried the card on a live cd and it's definitely faster.  do you know if there's way to disable ndiswrapper without removing it?
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: do you know how to set repo?
<BlearyBram> on command line
<BlearyBram> ?
<player-bad-ugly> no
<Circs> needhelpnoob: Yeah I'm with ya, I'm just trying to find how to do it, It appears that linux hates me ATM.
<liye> hey guys, i have a problem with minicom. I can see boot information of embedded system via serial port in minicom, however i cannot input anything in it. That is, cannot interact with it
<needhelpnoob> Circs: lol :D
<player-bad-ugly> i know how to sudo into /apt/sources.lst
<liye> the board installed linux, and the board works fine in windows super terminal
<needhelpnoob> Circs: my friend is working on it through ssh atm.. so dont stress yourself too much :P
<drakeman> Hello, hey i have a problem, well not a problem, i just want to see a clone of my desktop on my tv, there is anyway to do it? in vista i just plug the svideo cable to the computer and voilaaa the image appears in the tv but how i can do that in ubuntu???
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: OK, go there.
<player-bad-ugly> someone hold my hand umma girl
<drakeman> anyone can help me with this please?
<Circs> needhelpnoob: I just want to know for me too, tell me if you figure it before I do
<n8tuser2> bidMonKey which mode? A B or G?
<player-bad-ugly> there i go whre BlearyBram lol
<needhelpnoob> Circs: i will do :P
<player-bad-ugly> BlearyBram, do you have the correct source for mplayer-bad and mplayer-ugly?
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: let me check
<sunapi386> drakeman; u need to configure the drivers
<player-bad-ugly> ok
<sunapi386> whatever you would be using
<sunapi386> if ati drivers,
<sunapi386> then aticonfig
<Circs> needhelpnoob: http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/how-to-rename-a-filesystem/29473.html  I don't get what he's saying but I think it would fix your issue
<needhelpnoob> Circs: ok thanks
<drakeman> i use an ati driver
<drakeman> i have an ati radeon x700
<Circs> needhelpnoob: I'm also trying to figure out how to make linux talk to my palm V... It hates me so much...
<sunapi386> drakeman; try aticonfig
<needhelpnoob> Circs: heheh.. man iv been figuring out linux problems all day. my head is about to explode
<sunapi386> read about it on google ;D
<binMonkey> n8tuser2: g mode.
<drakeman> when i put aticonfig i got a lot of info
<drakeman> like when you putt a command with --help
<tacosarecool> Ok what details do I have to give
<BlearyBram> ah, player-bad-ugly, I see your problem now.
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: I'm checking the repo myself, give me a sec.
<player-bad-ugly> ok BlearyBram thanks
<tacosarecool> anyone know why gnome is laggier for me than kde4
<tacosarecool> What details do I have to give
<kindofabuzz> tour SSN
<kindofabuzz> your*
<kindofabuzz> joke
<RAdams> why the hell did they change the default inode size to 256 in a new intrepid install? that borks so many utilities for cross-platform FS access...
<drakeman> what info i have to put in terminal to do it sunapi?
<Fenix|home> Greetings
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: which version you're using, heron or ibex?
<player-bad-ugly> Heron BlearyBram
<tacosarecool> Gorillaworm
<helluvaCSMajor> i need help fixing flash in hardy and firefox, it works for some websites but not others, i think i have 3 versions of flash (one being gnash) and i would like to remove them all and get one that works
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: check whether this line is there deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<drakeman> anyone who knows how to use ati config?
<beckster_> guys, fresh install on a Dell XPS
<beckster_> sound works, but is REALLY quiet
<beckster_> Checked alsamixer levels all up,
<beckster_> ideas?
<tacosarecool> type /sudo alsa force-reload or kdesudo alsa force-reload
<CutMeOwnThroat> unmute
<tacosarecool> Wait mute the digital sound
<Fenix|home> anyone with suggestions for "buffer i/o error on device sr0" with 8.10?  I'm buring with Nero 8 with multiple ISO's and multiple disks...
<tacosarecool> In kmix mute IE
<kindofabuzz> no sound in vlc, any ideas?
<tacosarecool> something
<tacosarecool> Mute IEC
<beckster_> trying roece reload
<drakeman> sunapi386: any info in how to use to enable the tv image with aticonfig?
<tacosarecool> And turn the analog front up
<ikyn__> Wait - there's a version of nero for linux?
<tacosarecool> Yes
<tacosarecool> It's cd burn only
<ikyn__> I knew there was a reason I loved nero
<tacosarecool> I think so
<tacosarecool> Nero is bloated these day
<tacosarecool> s
<ikyn__> is it free?
<tacosarecool> Nope
<Dominik3> does ubuntu have problems with .wav? I can't get it to play
<ikyn__> lame
<sunapi386> drakeman; there should be a gui somewhere, though i donno where it is. you gotta download their propertary driver from the site and install it..
<player-bad-ugly> yes i have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse BlearyBram
<beckster_> BlearyBram, the force-reload worked,  thanks a lot man
<[[thufir]]> where are the images for the desktop background stored?  what's the path?
<McAfee> hello!
<beckster_> What exactly did that do?
<McAfee> I haz a question
<McAfee> so i will promptly state it here.
<beckster_> McAfee,  good plan
<sunapi386> i remember in the gui u can configure it to display on multiple outputs
<McAfee> beckster_ i thought so too
<beckster_> so, 'er, ...about that question?
<drakeman> sunapi386: ok, let me try to search for it
<drakeman> thanks
<tacosarecool> Can you help me?
<tacosarecool> anyone know why gnome is laggier for me than kde4
<helluvaCSMajor> let me know when someone becomes available to help me with flash
<McAfee> beckster_, I have an Aspire 4315 w/ the atheros wifi card
<McAfee> and i have the madwifi tar.gz
<BlearyBram> beckster_: hmmm, probably just voltage problem, make sure you have secure connection with enough juice to the USB HD, use wye (2-USB ports) if necessary.
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: right
<faryshta> McAfee, digit on terminal
<McAfee> but i can't "make" it b/c i dont' have the "essential build"
<faryshta> lspci | grep Wireless
<player-bad-ugly> i added that line already and still nothing BlearyBram
<sunapi386> drakeman; yeah careful with that video shit, make some backup of ur X11 config files.. i fked mine over last time
<tacosarecool> anyone know why gnome is laggier for me than kde4? I'll provide details just tell me what you need
<beckster_> BlearyBram, gotchya, thanks again man
<faryshta> McAfee, still have the liveCD?
<McAfee> and i cna't get it b/c i don't have wifi connectivity on the 8.10 boot
<McAfee> faryshta,  yes
<faryshta> ok put the liveCD on the track
<McAfee> and?
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: firstly, are you sure the package is called mplayer-ugly? Because I don't have that myself as well.
<ikyn__> what does the "grep" command do?
<faryshta> the open synaptic.
<tacosarecool> Anyone?
<BlearyBram> which is why I'm prodding around./
<McAfee> Oh, are you gonna walk me throuh it right now?
<faryshta> yeah
<player-bad-ugly> thats what the second life ubuntu ppl told me to get
<ericholscher> I'm running a cronjob as root and it's working fine, but when cron runs it, it isn't executing correctly. Does anyone know why this might not be working?
<[[thufir]]> how do I add an image to the folder where background GNOME images are stored?
<faryshta> then on synaptic go menu Edit->Add CDROM
<McAfee> i can't b/c i'm booted into vista, i'm in a net cafe, and i dont' have interwebz at home
<node357> ikyn__, grep displays text matching criteria, like dmesg | grep -i cd
<Dr_willis> <ikyn__> grep is used to search for string patterns normally
<McAfee> :'(
<drakeman> sunapi386: thanks, hehehe, now i have fear
<node357> or grep blah text_file
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: try to get gstreamer0.10-plugin-ugly-multiverse for your mplayer.
<faryshta> damn, well first we need to know which wireless you have.
<McAfee> so i have to wait till i go to work on thursday so i can use the CAT5 cable
<McAfee> i have the atheros
<BlearyBram> that should do
<faryshta> ok, what wireless you have?
<helluvaCSMajor> waiting for help with flash, once someone is available, thanks
<faryshta> atheros what?
<McAfee> idk
<Dominik3> please I have a project that requires me to listen to .wav files, does can linux play this format back?
<McAfee> let me pull up the spec online
<ocioso> Dominik3:  yes
<McAfee> k, spec pulled.
<faryshta> helluvaCSMajor, to install flash on 32 bits just open firefox, go youtube, and there will prompt you the installer.
<Dominik3> ocioso: yes it can, or yes it can not?
<McAfee> what are you looking for exactly?
<ocioso> Dominik3: yes you can
<faryshta> the model of the atheros.
<McAfee> k, let me find its
<helluvaCSMajor> i have it installed, 3 versions, i am trying to get them to work correctly
<Dominik3> ocioso: doesn't work though, would it have to do with the fact that they were recorded in europe?
<player-bad-ugly> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse is already the newest version
<faryshta> helluvaCSMajor, you have 32bits or 64bits?
<BlearyBram> player-bad-ugly: indeed it is, so you have it, hmmm...
<helluvaCSMajor> i think 32 bits but i forgot
<DIFH-iceroot> helluvaCSMajor: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin from this repo for hardy ( http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages)
<DIFH-iceroot> !flash | helluvaCSMajor
<ubottu> helluvaCSMajor: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<AlexKarev> Hey, guys, I've got a question, if anyone has an answer or two.
<faryshta> try uninstall all the flash you have and reinstall only one.
<halldor89> I've got a strange problem on a 7.04 system I'm running, whenever I log in I log back out. Doesn't matter which user it is.
<helluvaCSMajor> how do i do that from a certain repository? or do i just type that command?
<bluefoxx> so ubuntu is smarter than it used to be, i can't rm -rf ./ if i wanted to[which i did]
<halldor89> Anyone have any idea what that might be?
<bluefoxx> anyone have some fun ways to toast a ubuntu install with a command?
<faryshta> McAfee, still there?
<supercom32> When you download updates, where does ubuntu temp save the files?
<McAfee> i'm still here
<sunapi386> bluefoxx; theres a easier way... dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<McAfee> can't tell what kind
<bluefoxx> fun
<bluefoxx> will do that
<bimberi> supercom32: /var/cache/apt/archives
<tacosarecool>  anyone know why gnome is laggier for me than kde4? I'll provide details just tell me what you need
<AlexKarev> Anyone have a good alternative to Pidgin? I'm just not a big fan of the interface and lack of skins, and I can't really get any Windows-based chat clients to work on Wine.
<McAfee> i'm look, acer is 'tarded
<tacosarecool> binmonkey
<tacosarecool> Hi
<faryshta> what computer you have?
<DIFH-iceroot> AlexKarev: kopete
<tacosarecool> Me?
<AlexKarev> I've tried Kopete, but still not a huge fan of the interface. Does it support skins?
<tacosarecool> I have a ati x300 but my computer is dell dimension 4700
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: hey, tacos.  how're you doing?
<DIFH-iceroot> AlexKarev: yes it does
<AlexKarev> Really? Can you point me in the direction of where to find some?
<faryshta> McAfee, what computer you have?
<tacosarecool> binmonkey  do you know why gnome is laggier for me than kde4? I'll provide details just tell me what you need
<DIFH-iceroot> AlexKarev: kde-look.org
<Ximal> Does anyone here know where I can find a program that will join the *.vob files together int he order I place them so that I can use an encoder on just 1 file instead of having to encode multiple files while backing up my movie collection ?
<AlexKarev> Okay, but one quick question. I'm running a GNOME desktop, does that make a difference?
<McAfee> faryshta, i figured it out, it's an Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<AlexKarev> (still new at all this)
<supercom32> bimberi: is it safe to empty this folder, or is it needed for uninstall or something?
<faryshta> well then I will send you the driver needed.
<tacosarecool> binmonkey?
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: i'm still kind of new at this but i understand that gnome is heavier than kde.  i think it's a given that it's slower.
<DIFH-iceroot> AlexKarev: you can use kde-programs in gnome
<Dominik3> movy player is haveing problems playing back .wav files, what can I do?
<McAfee> faryshta, orly?
<tacosarecool> Ok
<AlexKarev> Okay, I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be buggy or anything. Thanks so much, you've been awesome!
<faryshta> ?????
<histo> AlexKarev: you can run kde apps in gnome its not a problem
<faryshta> you need the madwifi-hal
<McAfee> faryshta, i was kidding, YES that
<bimberi> supercom32: you can empty it using 'sudo apt-get clean'
<McAfee> faryshta, 's exactly what i need i just couldn't find it
<McAfee> faryshta, thanks you soo much
<McAfee> faryshta, it was making me sad
<Falstius> everytime I try to upgrade to 8.10 it says I need more and more free disk space (first it was 1.8GB free, now 2.4GB free)
<helluvaCSMajor> i just ran that command and it still says i need adobe flash player version 9 or newer, i am testing it with google maps street view
<DIFH-iceroot> helluvaCSMajor: restaret your browser after installing flash
<helluvaCSMajor> i did
<McAfee> faryshta, i was almost to the point of unintstalling linux
<tleeonly> get flashplayer 10
<Ximal> Does anyone here know where I can find a program that will join the *.vob files together int he order I place them so that I can use an encoder on just 1 file instead of having to encode multiple files while backing up my movie collection ?
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: if you want faster, try xubuntu or try another desktop manager on your ubuntu install.
<faryshta> McAfee, here download the latest http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6
<helluvaCSMajor> it still says the same error message
<AlexKarev> Okay, one last question; how do I install the styles? I could look it up, but I figure you guys could help me just as quick, lol.
<faryshta> I am using the one create 3-september.
<McAfee> faryshta, it's a dead link
<McAfee> :'(
<DIFH-iceroot> AlexKarev: in the options you can pickup a tar.gz file to use
<faryshta> then McAfee to install build-essential put the liveCD on the track and on Menu Edit select "ADD CDROM"
<DIFH-iceroot> AlexKarev: download the theme as tar.gz and choose it in the options-menue from kopete
<faryshta> McAfee, I have the page open http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/
<halldor89> Hi, when I try to log in on my 7.04 box I'm kicked out right after motd. Doesn't matter which user I try. Any ideas?
<helluvaCSMajor> any other ideas to fix flash?
<McAfee> faryshta, it worked this time, idk y it wasn't loading
<faryshta> well I was, on synaptic. after add the CdRom you will search on the package manager for "build-essential" select it and install it.
<McAfee> k, so which one do i dl
<luddite> I cant get CPU Frequenncy Scaling to work. Problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6194325 - please elp if you can
<McAfee> faryshta, thank you
<faryshta> the one created september 3 works great for me, don't know about the others.
<ikyn__> Question: When I type lspci, I can't see the wireless card info. All it gives me is the Cardbus bridge controller info. Any ideas?
<faryshta> McAfee, you know how to compile?
<McAfee> faryshta, no, but i have directions,
<McAfee> it's like cd madwifi
<McAfee> tar xvf madwifi
<McAfee> sudo make
<McAfee> something like that?
<McAfee> faryshta, ^^^
<faryshta> yeah sort of, compile it is simple just a little tricky.
<faryshta> look, my mail is angeldelcaos@gmail.com if you want more help.
<palomer> I have compiz
<AlexKarev> So under Configure>Chat Window>, then "Install..." ? Will this affect the buddy list? The buddy list is what I have the biggest problem with.
<palomer> how do I cascade some windows?
<newubuntuuser> hello i was wondering how to install wine..
<usser> luddite, same here i dont think scaling works on 540
<helluvaCSMajor> any other ideas how to fix flash?
<ikyn__> sudo apt-get install wine?
<faryshta> newubuntuuser, open synaptic package manager. then select wine.
<newubuntuuser> k thanks
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: are you still using yakuake?
<usser> luddite, same process works fine on my eee pc's celeron
<McAfee> faryshta, thanks you
<ikyn__> Question: When I type lspci, I can't see the wireless card info. All it gives me is the Cardbus bridge controller info. Any ideas?
<EDinNY> how can I apt-get acrobat reader?
<tacosarecool> yeah
<tacosarecool> binMonkey
<jimmy_> Hello all! I have set up a wireless network at my house. There are two laptops connected to this network. One through LAN and the other wirelessly. I want to ssh to the LAN connected laptop from the wirelessly connected laptop. I attempted to forward port 22. I have a linksys router with open source Tomato firmware. When I attempt to ssh, I get: "...port 22: Connection Refused" any help? Thanks!
<helluvaCSMajor> any more ideas to get flash working?
<halldor89> I've got a strange problem on a 7.04 system I'm running, whenever I log in I log back out. Doesn't matter which user it is. Any ideas?
<bimberi> jimmy_: is the lan connected laptop running a ssh daemon (ps auxw | grep sshd) ?
<tacosarecool> binMonkey
<jimmy_> no it simply running a linux disto
<tacosarecool> binMonkey?
<bimberi> jimmy_: yes, but did that distro install the ssh daemon software?
<jimmy_> do I need it to be running an ssh daemon?
<binMonkey> tacosarecool:
<tacosarecool> Ok
<jimmy_> I am not sure
<tacosarecool> Yes I still am
<jimmy_> how can check?
<bimberi> jimmy_: if you want it to accept ssh connections, yes
<Dominik2> please help with .wav playback, it is not working in either movy player or rythem box
<bimberi> jimmy_: ps auxw | grep sshd
<tacosarecool> Hi Dominick
<tacosarecool> Are you on ubuntu or kubuntu
<azfira> ce_gemini
<tacosarecool> Get ubuntu restricted extras if your on ubuntu
<tacosarecool> If your on kubuntu then get kubuntu restricted extras
<Dominik2> tacosarecool: ubuntu
<jimmy_> when i type ps auxw it displays a bunch of information
<tacosarecool> Ok go to synaptic
<helluvaCSMajor> ok, there is no package called adobe-flashplugin, i did not notice the error message, so it could not install that, i do have flashplugin-nonfree, gnash, gnash-common, mozilla-plugin-gnash, how do i remove gnash or any false flash programs and get the real flash that works?
<tacosarecool> Then download ubuntu restricted extras
<jimmy_> does that mean i have it?
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<tacosarecool> You should get it
<EDinNY> y
<tacosarecool> If you go to synaptic
<sunapi386> what is this problem? http://pastebin.ca/1258794
<EDinNY> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree*
<tacosarecool> No don't do that
<Dominik2> \tacosarecool: how do I do that?
<sunapi386> lol
<ikyn__> Question: When I type lspci, I can't see the wireless card info. All it gives me is the Cardbus bridge controller info. Any ideas?
<tacosarecool> There's a official flash plugin now but if you get restricted extras I guess you'll have to deal with non free
<tacosarecool> Go to synaptic
<Dominik2> tacosarecool: sorry I missed a part of what you said
<tacosarecool> Don't pay attention to that let's start over
<tacosarecool> Go to synaptic
<jimmy_> bimberi thanks for the help can you give me some more information?
<helluvaCSMajor> is that for me? i am in synaptic
<tacosarecool> Search for ubuntu restricted extras
<helluvaCSMajor> ok
<tacosarecool> helluva what are you trying to do?
<luddite> usser - mmm - thats really odd. What clockmod are you running with it?
<tacosarecool> helluva?
<Dominik2> tacosarecool: just install the ubuntu restricted extras?
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<helluvaCSMajor> my flash does not work all the time, i am trying to remove gnash and get the real flash
<colton> How do I undo a recent installation?
<EDinNY> Have not found adobe acrobat yet
<tacosarecool> helluva go to synaptic and remove gnash?
<histo> colton: recent intsallation of what?
<n8tuser2> colton--> of which package?
<colton> kde
<helluvaCSMajor> ok, i wanted to make sure it would not break firefox or something
<histo> !who | helluvaCSMajor
<ubottu> helluvaCSMajor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tacosarecool> But I recommend you install flash manually
<tacosarecool> So it works with more things
<colton> (like four dozen packages)
<newubuntuuser> hello i was wondering y i cant access my windows partition thru the GRUB boot loader?
<newubuntuuser> is there a way to make it so my second HD and my ubuntu hd show up on the same boot loader?
<ikyn__> you cant
<n8tuser2> colton try apt-install -purge kde   ?
<n8tuser2> as root off course
<histo> colton: just remove those packages ex: sudo aptitude purge <packagename>
<azfira> kghoih
<azfira> fiuidfu
<jimmy_> Can anyone help me? When I try to ssh to another computer on my network, it says port 22: connection refused
<azfira> sdfsduhiudf
<azfira> d7fy87edrf
<azfira> ifgj
<FloodBot2> azfira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> colton: or use Applications > Add/remove
<jimmy_> I am going through a wireless router.
<newubuntuuser> so i cant have the option to boot from either or?
<histo> newubuntuuser: because the entries are not in the grub menu.
<histo> !winodws | newubuntuuser
<sunapi386> where can i get libpcap-devel for ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winodws
<helluvaCSMajor> tacosarecool so should i uninstall gnash, gnash-common, and gnash firefox plugin?
<n8tuser2> jimmy_--> is the remote end running an ssh server?
<histo> !windows > newubuntuuser
<ubottu> newubuntuuser, please see my private message
<jimmy_> n8tuser2, thanks for the reply.. I don't think so.
<usser> luddite, p4_clockmod
<jimmy_> How would I know, and what should I do?
<n8tuser2> jimmy_--> then you would get such response
<n8tuser2> jimmy_--> unless you own the remote server..you can not do much other than asking the owner
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> I'm having some trouble with beagle since upgrading to ibex.
<jimmy_> they are two laptops on my wireless network
<orangey> essentially, it won't index.
<orangey> what's up with that/
<luddite> usser: i have seen others with M540 get scaling working
<histo> jimmy_: you need to have ssh listening on the computer that you are trying to connect to.
<millertime_018> how do i install new screen savers in ubuntu?
<histo> jimmy_: On that pc sudo aptitude install ssh
<jimmy_> how do i do this in ubuntu
<jimmy_> ok
<Ohmu> I'm reorganizing my hdd.  Can I manually create a new swapspace partition, point ubuntu to it, and delete the existing one?
<earthmeLon> I am having a hard time getting Tor proxy working on firefox.  I installed Vidalia from source and it's showing other tor clients/servers.  I also installed tor privoxy and foxyproxy.  Under firefox, I have my http proxy set to localhost:8118.  FoxyProxy says FoxyProxy:Tor and it's set for all urls.  Any suggestions on how to get it working? when I go to www.whatsmyip.org it shows my real ip
<usser> luddite, i mean eeepc works with p4_clockmod out of the box while my other laptop just doesnt no matter what i try
<jimmy_> ok
<jimmy_> i have it
<tacosarecool> earthmeLon
<helluvaCSMajor> tacosarecool should i uninstall gnash, gnash-common, and mozilla-pligin-gnash? also, what do i do with flashplugin-nonfree?
<tacosarecool> Use the ifconfig ip instead
<tacosarecool> Use your private ip address not your public
<histo> jimmy_: now it should be listening on port 22
<tacosarecool> It's flash
<tacosarecool> The real version
<tacosarecool> But wait
<tacosarecool> helluva
<jimmy_> ok, i will try it thanks so much!
<earthmeLon> Why would I use my LAN IP and not my localhost ip tacosarecool
<tacosarecool> search for adobe flash
<luddite> usser - i think it may have something to do with acers proprietry power manaagement tools
<nicanor5> good evening
<helluvaCSMajor> oh, sorry, i was watching someone else, one sec
<histo> helluvaCSMajor: didn't you want to switchfrom gnash to the real flash?
<tacosarecool> IDK trust me eartlon it works better
<tacosarecool> I think
<helluvaCSMajor> yes, sorry, i tohught someone else was helping me and i couldnt read fast enough
<earthmeLon> I'll try.  That'd be a pain in the ass if I go to another network.  I'm using a laptop.
<tacosarecool> helluva in syanptic search for adobe flash
<nicanor5> I need some help to finish installing ubuntu
<tacosarecool> And get the one that says adobe flash
<nicanor5> I'm having problems with the video configuration
<histo> tacosarecool: that would be flashplugin-nonfree
<nicanor5> When I try to run a 3d program it inmediatly closes
<dabud> i installed ubuntu with a minimalCD and have done something wrong when i partitioned my hard drives which has put some essential files on the wrong drive   can this be changed?
<earthmeLon> lol tacosarecool.  That killed my connection completely.  I used 192.168.X.X
<nnull> ok.. what does 8.10 have over 8.04 currently?
<usser> luddite, i dont really know actually. i sorta gave up on it.
<Rhorse> usser, .06
<nnull> guys what are you running 8.10 or .04 ? any reason to goto .10 atm?
<Rhorse> me revels in the total silence, and checks his/her connection
<helluvaCSMajor> tacosarecool when i search for adobe flash, it gives me flashplugin-nonfree, which i already have
<tacosarecool> Oh ok
<tacosarecool> You have 8.04 right?
<dabud> the files are  bin  games  include lib  local  sbin  share  src  x11r6
<tacosarecool> Or no helluva
<helluvaCSMajor> tacosarecool i have hardy, forgot which that is
<IdleOne> nnull: just because you want to run the latest version of ubuntu
<tacosarecool> Oh
<tacosarecool> Then install flash manually
<tacosarecool> Actually go to http://www.getdeb.net
<orangey> nnull: listen to reason and stay with hardy.
<tacosarecool> then
<histo> !intrepid | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<orangey> hardy is perhaps the best version of any linux distro ever.
<tacosarecool> get flash player 10
<tacosarecool> Uninstall flash player non-free from package manager
<j3naL> orangey: i agreed
<histo> !who | tacosarecool
<orangey> nnull: intrepid is barely worth being out of the gate, in my opinion. It's the first ubuntu distro upgrade I actually regret
<ubottu> tacosarecool: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<helluvaCSMajor> ok, should i uninstall gnash and flashplugin-nonfree first?
<histo> nnull: opinions are like ...
<shinobi2> how to tell if i have tomcat installed?
<tacosarecool> No
<ikyn__> what kernel does ubuntu 8.10 use?
<tacosarecool> helluva I'll private pm you
<usser> ikyn__, 2.6.27
<ikyn__> thanks
<millertime_018> how do you add screensavers in ubuntu?
<jimmy_> how do i list all user on a computer
<EDinNY> Where do I find Acrobat reader for 8.1?
<IdleOne> nnull: the only way is for you to test it and decide for yourself. try the live cd first see if you like it/works for you then install or don't
<nnull> IdleOne¬ what differences am i going to notice from the 8.04 livecd and the 8.10
<nnull> ?
<nnull> is there a different software bundle? or?
<zelrikriando> Hi
<zelrikriando> I was wondering if there is an 'historic' file for totem
<IdleOne> nnull: not much really there are a couple of new things like the USB install tool and Cruft remover
<nnull> !cruft
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cruft
<IdleOne> nnull: I upgrade just because....
<dabud> anyone?
<Yuji1> Is Splashy the Ubuntu boot "logo" ?
<Yuji1> ...Cause after the 8.10 update, it was removed.
<histo> millertime_018: do you have a screensaver in mind that you are trying to add
<nnull> confuses me that 8.10 is released, but they still have 0.4 there as an option, if there was no problem with 8.10 what would be the need for 0.4 ?
<millertime_018> histo: no, but i'm going to look at gnome-look.org
<FelipeS> someone mind helping me set up two screens; I'm on a laptop with the HD3200. ATI drivers are installed.
<IdleOne> nnull: all the releases are supported for 6 to 18 months and not everybody likes to try the latest and rather use a older release. the LTS releases are supported up to 5 years
<usser> nnull, 8.04 is long-term support release which aims for stability, 8.10 is more like bleeding edge latest technology release
<millertime_018> histo: aren't there more screensavers that you can download and install in ubuntu?
<Yuji1> usser: Bleeds like a...eh...
<nnull> usser¬ this is exactly what i was thinking, thankyou for verbalizing it for me
<FelipeS> The laptop's screen supports a max resolution of 1280x800, the external monitor supports 1280x1024
<millertime_018> histo: by the way, speaking of effects, i couldn't get any splash screens installed...
<lala_lala> Hi. i have a problem. I have already installed HARDY HERON UBUNTU on DELL desktop 4300. I have BIOS A02. i want to install gOS and replace the HARDY HERON. but i have having problem because of this BUSYBOX and Initramfs...the main question, if i remove the battery from the BIOS, will it reset everything and i can finally install gOS?
<histo> millertime_018: most of them have directions
<histo> !splash > millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018, please see my private message
<nnull> will 8.04 ever try upgrade itself to 8.10 through update-manager currently?
<Melik> hey guys i have a question; ok i currently have 3 partitions on my computer: /dev/sda1 = Windows /dev/sda2 = Ubuntu /dev/sda3 = Linux Swap
<Melik> how can i make it so it will auto mount sda1 and sda3 when ubuntu starts up
<Flannel> nnull: It depends on what you have your upgrade schedule set to.
<FelipeS> If I use ATI Catalyst Control center, the external monitor's resolution is really weird. I can't find a way to set it independently
<travis_> can someone help me here?
<usser> FelipeS, can you connect the external monitor and pastebin the output of xrandr command?
<travis_> im trying to play a movie from my mothers funeral here in totem, and it isn't working
<lala_lala> Hi. i have a problem. I have already installed HARDY HERON UBUNTU on DELL desktop 4300. I have BIOS A02. i want to install gOS and replace the HARDY HERON. but i have having problem because of this BUSYBOX and Initramfs...the main question, if i remove the battery from the BIOS, will it reset everything and i can finally install gOS?
<histo> nnull: it should prompt you that a new version of ubuntu is availible.
<travis_> it will come up to the first part of the screen
<travis_> but it wont play
<Flannel> lala_lala: No.  inframs and busybox have nothing to do with BIOS anythings.
<Melik> travis_,
<Melik> install VLC media player
<travis_> ok
<PassionFRUI7E> Are there any popular linux programming ircs?
<histo> travis_: vlc will play just about anything
<Melik> its much better than totem
<histo> !best | PassionFRUI7E
<ubottu> PassionFRUI7E: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PassionFRUI7E> Melik:  +1 to VLC.
<lala_lala> Flannel, what can i do to replace HARDY HERON with gOS. i really want to get past this stupid initramfs, i have more than 256 mb
<millertime_018> histo: well do you know how to get different toolbars and stuff... you know like how you launch applications and stuff?
<travis_> thanks for the help guys
<PassionFRUI7E> I said are there any popular channels, not whats the best son.
<millertime_018> histo: please tell me, I really want to know
<Flannel> lala_lala: You're having a gOS issue.  You'll have to seek support through them.
<Melik> does anyone know how i can set it so when ubuntu starts up it will auto mount my linux swap (/dev/sda3)
<PassionFRUI7E> As in I have no knowledge where to go.  I wouldn't want to spam this channel if anyone has knowledge of another room, eh?
<histo> millertime_018: you should check out http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=330
<Melik> its getting pretty annoying opening terminal and typing sudo swapon /dev/sda3 everytime
<Flannel> PassionFRUI7E: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> millertime_018: there you should be able to answer most of your tweaking questions
<PassionFRUI7E> Flannel: Thanks.
<nnull> should you close all other processes when installing updates through update-manager?
<FelipeS> usser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73219/
<histo> nnull: it doesn't really matter
<nnull> histo¬ mk
<EDinNY> nnull, I never did
<colton> So, on my desktop, I have a bunch of files with tildes (~) after them. Why do I have them and how do I get rid of them?
<histo> !swap | Melik
<ubottu> Melik: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<usser> FelipeS, hm thats weird, its not being detected at all. can u restart x server with the external monitor plugged in and see if anything changes in xrandr
<millertime_018> thanx!!!
<FelipeS> usser, ok brb.
<histo> colton: they are backups of files you edited most likely.  If you don't need them you can just delete them they are in /home/colton/Desktop/
<colton> Thx, Is it customery to keep these files in a sort of recycle bin, like one would in windows?
<Fenix|home> anyone with suggestions for solving GRUB error 18 when using dmraid?
<histo> colton: you should have a trash icon down by your window switcher. All the trash can is in linux is a hidden folder called .Trash in your /home as well.
<IdleOne> so /home/colton/.Trash
<nnull> how can i hash check iso of ubuntu i download pls? link anyone?
<IdleOne> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FelipeS> usser: xrandr output doesn't change
<nnull> thx IdleOne
<IdleOne> nnull: np
<histo> nnull: also check out help.ubuntu.com  has a lot of usefull information and answers to a lot of your questions nnull
<nnull> ta
<usser> FelipeS, hm i guess ati uses its own setup utility.
<admin_masu3701> hello there
<admin_masu3701>  I need to connect to my friends computer so that i can help him with a problem..i know how to do tht in windows...but now am using linux...
<player-bad-ugly> what does it mean when i apt-get something and it tells me its the newest version and set to manual install?
<sunapi386> jello here
<sunapi386> it means u got it installed
<admin_masu3701>  how can i do that using linux
<djhash> admin_masu3701: how do you usually connect? remote desktop or VNC?
<admin_masu3701> remote
<djhash> admin_masu3701: check rdesktop
<FelipeS> usser, actually it does change http://paste.ubuntu.com/73221/ ... the only difference being that the refresh rates do not show up
<djhash> !info rdesktop
<darkbishop> !vnc
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<Guest20700> hey!!!
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jimmy_> hey
<admin_masu3701> so use rdesktop?
<djhash> admin_masu3701: yes.. open terminal and type.. "rdesktop IP"
<binMonkey> i'm a noob, but i thought ssh was used to connect to other machines.  can you use it for that?
<tony_> hello sinners
<admin_masu3701> djhash: just rdesktop IP ?
<darkbishop> yup
<djhash> binMonkey: ssh is just a protocol for transfering data through encrypted pipes..
<djhash> admin_masu3701: yes... "rdesktop IP"
<binMonkey> djhash: ok.  thanks.
<IdleOne> replace IP with the IP you are connecting to
<shinobi2> why tomcat is not a buntu supported /maintained app? synaptic did display ubuntu logo
<admin_masu3701> oh ok
<shinobi2> tomcat feels like an essential  app.
<binMonkey> djhash: how do i find out my ip?  it's not my 192.168 number is it?
<nicanor5> Good night
<Gnea> shinobi2: open a terminal and do a:  apt-cache search tomcat
<IdleOne> binMonkey: 71.209.147.140
<admin_masu3701> so they are using windows xp
<nicanor5> I need help to configure my video card a VIA
<kindofabuzz> binMonkey, yes, your LAN ip orbably will start with 192
<shinobi2> Gnea, yes i found
<admin_masu3701> will i still be able to connect?
<kindofabuzz> will probably *
<shinobi2> Gnea, but which one to install?
<duckabolo> hi all
<Gnea> shinobi2: whichever one is required
<djhash> admin_masu3701: yes... it is for connecting to 2k/XP machines
<duckabolo> did any1 experience sound issues with 8.10?
<binMonkey> IdleOne: ok but how do i tell my brother. who i set up in ubuntu, how to find his isp?
<admin_masu3701> djhash: ok let me try
<shinobi2> Gnea, i don't know which is required. must i do trial and error?
<Gnea> shinobi2: why install something when you don't even have a use for it?
<Dominik2> I installed ubuntu restricted addons and still can't play back .wav, what can I do?
<EDinNY> how do I apt-get acrobat reader for 8.1?
<IdleOne> binMonkey: whatsmyip.com or something like that
<azfira> isda
<tritium> EDinNY: it's in the medibuntu repos
<Gnea> Dominik2: what program are you using for the .wav?
<shinobi2> Gnea, i need tomcat. i did not say anything about not needing it
<azfira> hy.....
<Dominik2> Gnea: default movy player
<Gnea> Dominik2: what about the play command?
<Dominik2> Gnea: ?
<shinobi2> Gnea, there are couple of entries returned from apt-cache search
<Gnea> Dominik2: open a terminal and type play
<duckabolo> does anyone know a guide to troubleshoot sound in 8.10?
<binMonkey> kindofabuzz: oooooooh.  so within my house, say, i'd use the 192 ip.  but to the outside world my ip is 71.209.etc?
<duckabolo> during the login screen i hear drums, everything after i can't hear anything played :(
<IdleOne> binMonkey: yes and http://whatismyipaddress.com/ will give your brother the external ip for his computer
<Gnea> shinobi2: yeah, you're going to need to do your own research on that level - you could try trial and error, but unless you have a web app that really depends on tomcat, it's pretty pointless. I'm not going to say what you should or shouldn't do, that's totally up to you.
<Rhorse> !sound | duckabolo
<ubottu> duckabolo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<russell__> is there anyway to find out why I've been banned from he C programming chan?
<binMonkey> IdleOne: that's excellent.  thank you.
<MTecknology> How can I make one ubuntu wiki page forward to another?
<charkee> fermina
<Kayarr> hum hum hum
<phpcurious> hi, is it safe to delete files and folders in /boot to be able to upgrade to initrd.img-2.6.24.21 ?
<admin_masu3701> djhash: i got the ip in but here is the output: Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<duckabolo> Rhorse: thanks, i'll follow these steps first..
<CapaH> I have a really strange issue. I have a USB external numpad which works fine EXCEPT when in Wine playing a certain game (Sid Meier's Pirates) - I am wondering if anyone might be able to tell me why this external numpad doesn't work in sid meier's pirates (the numbers that is - "enter" works fine) ?
<tony_> hello sinners
<phpcurious> when I try to use update manager, my zip complains i have no more space... T_T
<tony_> can I upgrade Ubuntu to 8.10?
<admin_masu3701> djhash: not really sure how rdesketop work..what am i suppose to do from there
<tony_> phpcurious, ok
<phpcurious> tony_ what do you mean?
<tony_> acidicbase, do you have an upset tummy?
<gTea> I'm trying to figure out a way to run 'ls -l' on all directories in $MANPATH. A google linux search for "running commands against environment variables" didn't seem to turn up much help. Can anybody provide a pointer that might help out?
<tony_> phpcurious, ok, you have low disk space
<Gnea> !ot | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tony_> gTea, not possible i think
<djhash> admin_masu3701: a window should appear with the screen of the computer you are remoting to.. just like when you use remote desktop client in windows.. it might take a few seconds, depending your connection to the other computer
<levidos> can you help me out with a good dc++ client?
<phpcurious> tony_ do you suggest then to delete old files in /boot?
<Gnea> tony_: please don't do that.
<admin_masu3701> djhash: i dont see the screen
<Gnea> gTea: for i in "$MANPATH"; do ls -l $i; done
<jimmy_> Hey guys, thanks for the help with the SSH stuff. It worked! I am now using irssi by ssh tunneling through to my other computer running aptitude. Thanks. Now here is the question: I forwarded port 22 on my linksys wireless router (running tomato firmware) and the ssh worked just fine. Now I removed the port forwarding and it still works. Why is this? And is this suppose to happen? Does it mean that my wireless network is not so secure?
<tony_> Gnea, ok
<tony_> Gnea, not do what?
<palomer> what application do I use to create a zip file?
<tony_> jimmy_, glad I could help
<Gnea> tony_: call people sinners (ubuntu channels are religion-neutral) and provide false answers
<tony_> palomer, zip
<tony_> Gnea, what false answer?
<palomer> is there a gui?
<tony_> palomer, no
<djhash> admin_masu3701: it should show up.. what kind of internet connection do you have?
<admin_masu3701> cable
<admin_masu3701> high speed
<tony_> palomer, if u want gui, install Winzip
<jimmy_> Can anyone explain why I did not have to forward port 22 on my router to ssh?
<Gnea> tony_: like just now, you told palomer there isn't a gui for using zip, when in fact, there is.
<djhash> admin_masu3701: have you been able to successfuly connect to him previously?
<tony_> Gnea, no there isnt. only winzip using Wine
<Gnea> tony_: winzip is a windows utility, not an ubuntu utility. we don't support windows here.
<nitin> hi all
<admin_masu3701> djhash: no i never tryed in linux
<tony_> Gnea, duh!  sctroll back judge
<Gnea> tony_: negative. you can install the zip and unzip packages and double-click on them via the desktop.
<admin_masu3701> djhash: this is the first time
<Cazz> Hello
<Rhorse> palomer, try apt-cache find zip
<tony_> Gnea, negative.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> i did gpasswd -A instead of -a how do i undo it
<Gnea> troll, obviously.
<tony_> Gnea, thats not a GUI
<tony_> Gnea, negative
<tony_> Gnea, no there isnt. only winzip using Wine
<CapaH> Can anyone tell me why my NUMPAD is not working in a WINE program which accepts the number '2' as a hotkey for a command? hitting 2 on the keyboard works - hitting 2 on my USB external numpad does not.
<tensei> Does anyone know if AWN (avant-window-navigator) has it's own channel?
<Rhorse> palomer, acutually apt-cache search zip
<djhash> admin_masu3701: i mean in windows.. have you connected to him fine?!
<tony_> Gnea, stop giving false information
<admin_masu3701> yes
<nitin> I am using ubuntu 8.10 on dell 1420, i managed get my webcam working and tried to install new alsa drivers as i want my mic to work
<nitin> but now mic is working but the headphone jacks are not
<tony_> nitin, inbuolty mic?
<Gnea> tony_: heh.
<nitin> microphone
<tony_> nitin, try USB headset
<djhash> admin_masu3701: then this should work.. if it doesn't they maybe the port is blocked or the remote desktop host service is not running..
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> i did gpasswd -A (which adds the user to the administrative group) instead of -a how do i undo it
<the_newbie> anyone knows if there is any application available to program atmega32 microcontrollers with ubuntu?
<nitin> I dont have a USB headset
<Gnea> nitin: ignore tony_, he's a troll
<FelipeS_> anyone know how to disable the system beep?
<Gnea> nitin: did you check your mixer settings?
<tony_> Gnea, if you want GUI using zip. there is only 1 way... if u want gui, install Winzip.  So dont give misleading information to palomer
<admin_masu3701> djhash: ok..it just hangs on Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<djhash> admin_masu3701: this could be because the other computer is not responding..
<gadu33> #join lanuevarepublica
<Rhorse> is it possible to use a sky-modem thingie on ubuntu for cellular network connection?
<tony_> !bash Gnea
<Narcissus> 'Gnea' isn't a number!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash gnea
<admin_masu3701> then it says unable to connect
<binMonkey> /mode $me +x
<Yuji1> I've got a process that won't kill.
<Yuji1> What do I do besides restart?
<Gnea> Rhorse: sky-modem?
<Yuji1> ...Cause its the update-grub process, and like...I don't have a menu.lst...anymore. >.>;
<Rhorse> Gnea, yea, to connect to cell phone network internet?
<djhash> admin_masu3701: then either the computer is not accepting connections.. or the other computer is behind a router/firewall.. that needs to have its ports forwarded..
<Gnea> Rhorse: ah, yes.
<go_beep_yourself> i need help getting my ipod touch working
<admin_masu3701> djhash: ok..and that is the only way?
<FelipeS_> anyone know how to disable the system beep?
<Gnea> Rhorse: as long as your cellphone has a way of connecting to your computer and as long as you can set it to use a /dev/ttySOMETHING device, it should work just fine
<Gnea> !dialup | Rhorse
<ubottu> Rhorse: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<djhash> admin_masu3701: he could install tightvnc on his computer.. but if its a router/firewall problem.. then no matter what he installs.. he needs to forward ports...
<Yuji1> djhash: Got a copy of a generic grub menu.lst for 8.10? ;_;
<Rhorse> Gnea, I'll try to narrow down my question, next time. Thanks for your help.
<nitin> yeah tried everything :(
<nitin> should i paste a screenshot of my alsamixer output
<nitin> ?
<nitin> btw ubuntu 8.10 is awesome release :) my phone gets automatically detected as broadband modem and also I get to select service providers in India. Amazing stuff
<FloodBot1> nitin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djhash> Yuji1: why dont you ask the entire channel.. not just me
<Gnea> tony_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/File Roller
<FelipeS_> whatever happened to the "BEEP" tab that allowed you to disable the system BEEP?
<admin_masu3701> djhash: i see...i think its a firewall problem because we are under the school network
<Gnea> Rhorse: you're welcome
<Yuji1> djhash: Well apologies on asking someone I believed to be attentative more than the others.
<jmazaredo> is postfix-tls integrated now in postfix package?
<djhash> admin_masu3701: do you mean college?
<Gnea> palomer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/File Roller
<admin_masu3701> djhash: yes
<palomer> thx
<xenoterracide> what is used for cd/dvd burning?
<go_beep_yourself> can someone help me get my ipod touch working with gtk pod
<djhash> admin_masu3701: if you are both in the school's network.. you should'n't have a firewall problem.. ask if he installed anything new.. like anti-virus or something like that..
<TheOneAndOnly> xenoterracide, i like brasero
<gTea> Gnea, thanks for your attention. your suggestion: for i in "$MANPATH"; do ls -l $i; done ...results in the following error: ls: cannot access /usr/local/man:/usr/man:... No Such File or Directory. Looks like $MANPATH returns a single value, being the directories separated by a colon ':'. Do you think this requires a bit of scripting to accomplish?
<Gnea> gTea: indeed.
<admin_masu3701> djhash: yes an anti-virus software
<gTea> Gnea: thank you, i appreciate it =)
<xenoterracide> hmm... nope... was poking to see if I could find some burning software that is available in linux and windows
<djhash> admin_masu3701: that could be why you are not connecting.. depending on the software.. it also could have a builting firewall..
<djhash> *builtin
<admin_masu3701> djhash: so what if he turns it off for now will that work
<Gnea> gTea: for i in `echo $PATH | sed -e 's/:/ /g'`; do ls -l $i; done
<djhash> admin_masu3701: sure that will do it.. but it would be better if he could figure out the software more.. and learn to open a port for remote desktop
<doors981> can any instruct me on how to print from ubuntu to windows server?
<Gnea> doors981: you have to add the printer in ubuntu first
<Gnea> !printer | doors981
<ubottu> doors981: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tony_> Gnea, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Character_Manners
<tony_> Gnea, no he doesnt
<nitin> ok this is the settings http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=21470671hk3.jpg
<Gnea> tony_: come back with something real next time.
<tony_> nitin, nice
<tony_> Gnea, :-)
<nitin> please help as i spent 1 day in getting my lappy back to how it was in 8.04 :D
<tony_> Gnea, You need to be a channel operator to do that
<Gnea> !ops
<kyuushi> hi
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Relyc>  /msg NickServ identify txsjad csuth@shaw.ca
<Relyc> um.........
<Relyc> lol
<DBO> Relyc, time to change the ol password
<kyuushi> greets
<Relyc> lmao
<Relyc> yeah......
<DBO> Relyc, dont worry, thats password sucked
<admin_masu3701> djhash: when he turned off the firewall i get the unable to connect error message
<tritium> Gnea: ?
<Relyc> sup....  haha yeah i no just a temp 2 get stuff set up but anyway
<nickrud> I was about to ask the same
<tony_> !beatup Gnea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beatup gnea
 * nickrud knows Gnea tony_ I don't know from adam
<nitin> so tony_ what do I do?
<tony_> nickrud, you do know adam
<tony_> nitin, ask nickrud he will know
<djhash> admin_masu3701: you might want to double check the ip-address
<Gnea> nitin: seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nitin> nope, looking :)
<tony_> nitin, so everytrhing works, but no sound?
<tony_> nitin, turned up the sound level?
<tritium> Gnea: why did you call?
<tony_> tristan_, he called u on phone?
<Gnea> tritium: tony_
<djhash> admin_masu3701: do you dual boot linux and windows? or is ubuntu your only OS?
<tritium> tony_: no...
<tony_> tristan_, good,because that would be harassment if Gnea did that
<admin_masu3701> djhash: i dual boot
<nitin> tony_ sound comes from the speaker, but not from the headphone jack
<tritium> Gnea: don't do that again, please
<admin_masu3701> with vista
<tony_> nitin, ah ok
<prathibha> I am getting GRUB error... How to recover GRUB?
<FelipeS_> whatever happened to the "BEEP" tab that allowed you to disable the system BEEP? How do I disable the BEEP?
<tony_> Gnea, yeah dont do that again
<nickrud> tony_, ease up on the bashing please
<Gnea> tritium: pardon?
<tony_> nickrud, ok
<paul68> does someone no a good tutorial about networking with 3 different subnets?
<inktri1> how do i change hostname?
<Flannel> !hostname | inktri1
<ubottu> inktri1: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<djhash> admin_masu3701: well.. why dont you boot into vista.. and remote into his PC.. if that works.. then atleast we know there is a problem with your ubuntu.. which i really doubt but its worth the try..
<Gnea> tony_: please do not pm me.
<tritium> Gnea: don't call ops without reason.
<kyuushi> how do I can set my laptop using xubuntu to wifi?
<tony_> Gnea, dont beg
<prathibha> I am getting GRUB error... How to recover GRUB?
<Gnea> tritium: may i please pm you?
<tony_> prathibha, use Super Grub
<djhash> !grub | prathibha
<ubottu> prathibha: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tritium> Gnea: no
<inktri1> why isn't networking in my gui under Administration?
<admin_masu3701> djhash: that is what i am going to do
<tony_> prathibha, Super Grub rescue CD is great for recovering grub. It helped me many times
<CapaH> Does anyone know how to disable NUMLOCK ? I want to force numlock to stay off
<admin_masu3701> djhash: so the command was just rdesktop (ip)
<tony_> CapaH, through your BIOS
<qb|away> no
<prathibha> ubottu, I want to recover using LIve CD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marijuana> lol
<CapaH> tony: It is not an option... I have an external USB numpad which turns numlock on every time I hit a key - but I want to disable that.. or alternatively, to force the Num_2 to be identical to 2 --- There are some applications which understand '2' but do not understand "Num_2"
<doors981> Gnea, i tried to add at ubuntu but the printer is idle, ubuntu successfully detects the windows printer but after installing the default driver it just won;t print
<scientes> can i uninstall debian rubygems and install the real one without losing all my gems?
<tony_> CapaH, ok
<nickrud> !grub | prathibha there's instructions in the restore grub link
<ubottu> prathibha there's instructions in the restore grub link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scientes> !rubygems
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rubygems
<Gnea> doors981: are you running the windows printer in a domain or workgroup?
<doors981> genea, workgroup in windows
<Gnea> doors981: and do you have the proper network share permissions for it? you might want to check your /var/log/cups/access_log and /var/log/cups/error_log
<scientes> can i uninstall debian rubygems and install the real one without losing all my gems?
<doors981> yayks, don't know that, im a total newbie in ubuntu, i jaz wanna change my windows slowly for customers, and i need to print some docs that they created
<paul68> how can i get 3 different subnets to communicate with eachother?
<nickrud> scientes, probably would depend on how you installed the gems.
<scientes> i installed them with rubygems
<scientes> not throught apt
<FelipeS> whatever happened to the "BEEP" tab that allowed you to disable the system BEEP? How do I disable the BEEP?
<nickrud> scientes, so they got installed to /usr/local? If that's the case no you won't lose them
<scientes> i just really dont want to loose them
<doors981> my printer sharing is okey with windows
<scientes> no gems are allways installed into /var/lib/gems/1.9/bin
<nickrud> scientes, anyway, removing stuff with apt will only uninstall stuff that was installed by apt.
<scientes> yeah but well the new rubygems recognize that all those are allready installed?
<echinos> this is a long shot - anyone here had a problem with the game "cultivation" where the other gardeners sit in one place 'till they die?
<Gnea> doors981: we're all new at some point :)
<owen1> how to enable 256 colors on xterm? i followed this link but 'tput colors' shows 8 - http://push.cx/2008/256-color-xterms-in-ubuntu
<sjdurfey> i have everything for Qt4 installed (designer, translator, assistant), but whenever i try to access the assistant tool via the designer, it fails to launch by telling me that its not installed, when it is. anyone know how i can fix this?
<nickrud> scientes, I'm no expert with ruby (and how) so I don't know how rubygems maintains it's database. but this page may give you some clues: http://pkg-ruby-extras.alioth.debian.org/rubygems.html
<echinos> or- what is the command to run an app in 32-bit mode under amd64?
<PassionFRUI7E> Mad props for designers of apt-get.  I found a program I needed and didn't even have to download from their site.  Tried sudo apt-get install kchmviewer and it worked.  Linux is insane.
<owen1> is it ok to use .xinit instead of .xsession ?
<Rhorse> PassionFRUI7E, what does it do?
<the_newbie> anyone knows if there is any application available to program atmega32 microcontrollers with ubuntu?
<Gnea> owen1: did you set your .Xdefaults and import them?
<owen1> Gnea: yes
<PassionFRUI7E> Rhorse: Installs programs on your box with a simple y/n.
<tony_> Gnea, thats true
<PassionFRUI7E> You can't tell me you've never used apt-get?
<dunnen> a
<owen1> Gnea: what do u mean by import? xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults
<tony_> PassionFRUI7E, some never have, no need to for some ppl
<PassionFRUI7E> Or you mean the program?  lmao.  It opens MS compiled help files.
<Gnea> owen1: yup
<Mal3ko> guys. what's LVM?
<PassionFRUI7E> Well its such a convenience I swear its illegal.
<tony_> !LVM
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Rhorse> PassionFRUI7E, I meant kchm...
<Mal3ko> it's a short for?
<tony_> !LVM | Mal3ko
<ubottu> Mal3ko: please see above
<PassionFRUI7E> Rhorse: It's late sorry.
<Mal3ko> oh logocal volume/partition man..
<echinos> hmm.... "linux32" will fake 32-bit only by changing the uname -a output, I guess I need a 32-bit jail
<Rhorse> PassionFRUI7E, I've heard of MS. No cure yet, right?
<owen1> Gnea: i did it but i don't have .xsession so i put the code he mention in .xinit. let me paste it to pastebin.
<Gnea> owen1: works fine here....maybe you missed a step
<nitin> how can i go back to default installed audio settings ?
<Rhorse> nitin, man alsactl
<Gnea> owen1: after you did the -merge, did you actually run xterm?
<gTea> Gnea: your example worked perfectly. i made a goof by not adding the -d option to ls, meriting a return of all the directories within the directories in $MANPATH. To sum it up, to view the permissions of all directories within an environment variable, one can use the following: for i in `echo $PATH | sed -e 's/:/ /g'`; do ls -l -d $i; done ...thank you for a useful script and my first lesson in sed.
<FelipeS> whatever happened to the "BEEP" tab that allowed you to disable the system BEEP? How do I disable the BEEP?
<ardchoille> since when is mono s dependency of gnome?
<will_hough> Is there a recommended minimal cpu for running Ubuntu 8.x?
<ardchoille> I wanted to remove mono-common and it wants to take libgnome out with it
<Gnea> gTea: you're welcome :) it could extend to go a bit further, if you wanted to really get thorough..
<owen1> Gnea: no. i reboot
<Rhorse> will_hough, I have run it with a 4 MHz Westinghouse chip and no RAM
<nickrud> FelipeS, permanently? add pcspkr to /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<obf213> hey did they fix the system beep issue yet?
<will_hough> I had windows running on this box and it ran well, I installed Ubuntu and Firefox is very slow.
<Gnea> owen1: oh.... okay, well when you run an xterm now, is tput colors giving you 256?
<will_hough> Seems to run up my cpu cycles when opening
<Rhorse> YMMV
<will_hough> Rhorse: Guess that's not my issue then :)
<nickrud> FelipeS, erm, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist that is, sorry
<ikyn__> does Ubuntu put firmware in /lib/firmware?
<Gnea> ikyn__: yes.
<nickrud> ikyn__, yes
<ikyn__> thanks
<will_hough> YMMV>
<will_hough> was that for moi?
<Gnea> !YMMV
<ubottu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<Rhorse> will_hough, try fluxbuntu
<jackbeslow> does anyone know of a good alternative to rosegarden that works out of the box? I want something that handles midi playback and shows musical notation.
<Rhorse> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<owen1> Gnea: yes! the problem is I use dwm as my WM. it opens uxterm. uxterm calls xterm. i wonder what might be the issue.
<will_hough> I would rather try to find out what I need to do to get Ubuntu to run well on this machine.
<FelipeS> nickrud: thanks, but why was the graphical way of disabling it removed?
<Gnea> owen1: i wonder what dwm uses instead of .xsession
<owen1> Gnea: i know it uses xinit.
<dfgas> how do i do a command line upgrade?
<nickrud> FelipeS, you can do it for gnome-terminals at edit->profile-preferences->terminal bell
<owen1> Gnea: since i have a small script that tell X to run dwm.
<dfgas> distro upgrade
<dfgas> sorry
<nickrud> dfgas, what kind of upgrade? release to release or just new packages in current release?
<dfgas> distro upgrade
<Rhorse> dfgas, don't do it.
<nickrud> dfgas, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Gnea> owen1: okay, so i have never used dwm before, so i have no idea if xterm is part of the menu or how easy it is to make it become a menu entry
<FelipeS> nickrud: well, that's just barely for the terminal.
<dfgas> nickrud, k thanks
<nickrud> FelipeS, I just disable it there, cuz it works for all desktops and virtual consoles. One fix for all situations
<FelipeS> nickrud: but I remember there was an option where you could even choose to make the window blink instead of beeping
<owen1> Gnea: i can configure it to opon xterm instead of uxterm. what is the differnce?
<nickrud> FelipeS, yeah, the 'visual bell'. I remember seeing it, but since I disable it completely I never noticed it may be gone. Let me check something
<Gnea> owen1: the changes you're trying to apply are for xterm, not uxterm (they are 2 different programs)
<jmazaredo> can anyone point me to repository of postfix-tls
<Gnea> jmazaredo: it's already in standard ubuntu repo
<nickrud> FelipeS, gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general/visual_bell ; that will also show all possible options
<jmazaredo> when i try to download cannot find the file
<Gnea> Provides: mail-transport-agent, postfix-tls
<Gnea> !info postfix
<ubottu> postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-1 (intrepid), package size 1190 kB, installed size 2924 kB
<owen1> Gnea: true. i wonder what is the different between them. i can configure dwm to open xterm instead of uxterm.
<Gnea> jmazaredo: just install postfix, it's already there :)
<jmazaredo> thanks for the information
<millertime_018> hey everytime i start ubuntu, i hear two different login files being played
<millertime_018> I only want one
<jmazaredo> been thinking of it also thanks for the answer
<Gnea> owen1: uxterm does unicode
<millertime_018> And i've tried system>preferences>sound and system>administration>login window
<millertime_018> both of them have been changed
<owen1> Gnea: so i can read non-english languages?
<Gnea> owen1: right. so the configuration for uxterm will need to be changed a bit
<owen1> Gnea: i don't care since i only read english now.
<jmazaredo> can't login to my server with the usual credentials how can i reset it (root)
<Gnea> owen1: you should be fine then
<owen1> Gnea: great, i'll change the header file of dwm. thanks so much!
<FelipeS> nickrud: Thanks, that's what I was looking for. The option to disable the beep was also there. Weird that it was removed from System>Preferences>Sound
<Gnea> owen1: cheers
<nickrud> jmazaredo, boot into recovery mode and reset passwords (hit escape when you see something about grub 1.5 early in the boot)
<owen1> Gnea: vim in 256 colors. yaaay!
<owen1> Gnea: if u have good links for vim color schemes, let me know.
<jmazaredo> will it boot even if i have raid 1 in place?
<nickrud> FelipeS, yeah, some things come and go over time (no rhyme or reason to me). You might want to browse around in that gconf-editor, there's a bunch of unexposed options
<deb> hi  can anyone tell me what the hardware requirements are for ubuntu  specifically how much ram is needed ??
<Puneet> hello! everyone
<amt2_> I am trying to use Filezilla to access a FTP site that requires Kerberos authentication. I am not sure how to do this. ANy help?
<Gnea> owen1: these days i just :syntax enable  :)
<nickrud> deb, 512mb will let you run (barely) 768 and above is much better
<Puneet> I want some help regarding lynx
<Puneet> please
<nickrud> !ask | Puneet
<ubottu> Puneet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> !requirements | deb
<ubottu> deb: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<deb> thank you nickrud  I have 768
<Puneet> i want to read a webpage to a file
<Puneet> using lynx
<carnage_> hey, i just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and the tray icon for networking disapeared... any idea why?
<deb> ive just burned copies of the os 8.10 and i am not sure how to do that md5 check can someone step me thru it ?
<Thirteen> helo
<nickrud> 384mb. bull.
<Gnea> no need if they're already burnt
<Puneet> I actually want to issue commands to lynx through a script file
<Gnea> but md5sum file.iso
<amt2_> Did anyone see my question? Sorry but my conenction is really sucky and I'm not sure if this is working.
<Puneet> hello nickrud
<nickrud> Puneet, llynx -dump http://www.subir.com/lynx.html as an example, man lynx also has info on traverse and crawl, and other options
<nickrud> Puneet, a typo, that should be lynx ;)
<Puneet> thanks
<nickrud> amt2_, saw the question, and your second one, but no answer ;)
<amt2_> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> deb, if you've already burned them, there's a disk check option on the startup menu of the cd
<jackbeslow> does anyone know of a good alternative to rosegarden that works out of the box? I want something that handles midi playback and shows musical notation.
<modec> hi everyone, this is not a very relevant question, but does anyone know how i could access a pthreads implementation in ubuntu. ie which packages would contain the implementation?
<kimi> čuz
<Thirteen> virtualbox question
<hardaysknight> i need help making a script the will start the mpd daemon and then open lxterminal and run ncmpc
<Thirteen> I just uninstalled virtualbox ose from ubuntu 8.10, and installed virtualbox 2.0, how do I run virtualbox?
<trace_sample> Anyone get skype to work on 8.10?
<Gnea> !vbox | Thirteen
<ubottu> Thirteen: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nickrud> Thirteen, the one from virtualbox put a launcher in apps->system tools on my machine
<Mal3ko> lol..ubuntu server 8.10 unable to boot after done installing in virtual box. it says unable to boot - please use a kernal appropriate for you cpu
<Mal3ko> stuck there..
<CSonicGo> I got that with gentoo once
<CSonicGo> :p
<Mal3ko> how you fix that?
<Thirteen> I had vbox working fine but couldn't play source
<CSonicGo> I reinstalled
<nickrud> 64bit server on a 32bit machine?
<Thirteen> which is why I have the vbox in the first place
<Thirteen> 32bit machine for me
<Thirteen> amd 2500+
<kimi> mluví tady někdo česky?
<nickrud> !hu | kimi
<ubottu> kimi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<nickrud> kimi ???
<Thirteen> oh nm
<Thirteen> got it working
<kimi> ano?
<CSonicGo> czech
<kimi> no super
<Joshooa> Hey I have AVI files that I want to encode to burn on DVDs for playback on a TV, what program can I use in Ubuntu to encode and burn those?
<nickrud> !cz | kimi
<ubottu> kimi: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Thirteen> instead of virtualbox in terminal, it's VirtualBox (virtualbox is for the ose version)
<Mal3ko> hmm maybe it will work if i set os type to: linux 2.6
<deb> Gnea I do not understand how to run md5sum check  can u halp step me thru the process?   I did not do that befoe i burnt the cds
<nitin> seriously this headphone jack is getting really annoying :(
<kimi> jj
<nickrud> all those accents confuses silly monolingual americans
<nitin> please help, I have tied every damn thing but still its not working
<CSonicGo> oh don't we know it
<usser> JoshHill, try devede
<CSonicGo> I kinda find accents useless anyway. English just tries to spell it's way out of it with hilarious results :P
<Thirteen> lol
<nitin> audio capture, output on speakers everything is fine, only the headphones on dell 1420 is a problem. Headphones work on stupid vista
<Thirteen> English has got to be the hardest language to teach.  I before E except after C or when, besides this, and because if the moon is this then this is the rule and then when the 13th star aligns with...
<Thirteen> Oy vey
<CSonicGo> haha
<nickrud> nitin, I don't know what you've done, but have you tried running alsamixer and checking for a headphone volume control? I won't have much else to say if it's not there ;)
<CSonicGo> don't forget "though" "draught" "rough" and many other brain freezers
<Thirteen> we home school here, and it's so frustrating to each our kids Engrish :) (spelled wrong on purpose)
<nickrud> CSonicGo, you do know what ghoti spells, right?
<CSonicGo> goaty, or... D:
<Thirteen> dang
<Puneet> can anyone please locate a good documentation for the -cmd_script=FILENAME command line option in lynx, ho w could one use it with examples
<Thirteen> that didn't work
<nickrud> fish
<CSonicGo> hahaha
<CSonicGo> I see it
<Thirteen> Anyone had any luck on getting hl2.exe to run in virtualbox?
<darkbishop> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nickrud> Thirteen, iirc vbox 2.x still doesn't support accelerated 3d graphics
<CSonicGo> English is a great language but it even confuses native speakers
<wow> runs great in wine for the most part
<Thirteen> I read somewhere where they had gotten directx 8 workin
<CSonicGo> it's too complex for its own good
<nickrud> I just use it so I can do word for work
<Puneet>  can anyone please locate a good documentation for the -cmd_script=FILENAME command line option in lynx, ho w could one use it with examples
<Batsmasher> Does anyone have a link to DX9 for wine on Hardy :D?
<Thirteen> I also have to run exchange/outlook so I need it for that too
<BigMike> ??? I have ubuntu  7 I installed KDE but my wireless signal keeps dropping off but not in gnome anyone have any ideas why???
<faryshta> Hey guys, some offtopic. I found that Linux will have support for Flash on 64 bits systems. http://www.download.com/8301-2007_4-10097931-12.html
<faryshta> start tomorrow.
<nickrud> BigMike, the #kubuntu guys (when they're around) are better for kde help
<xikkub> guess who has a question about ndiswrapper?
<xikkub> ME!
<xikkub> can anybody help?
<shawn_> so who cares to talk about network-manager and its lack of vpn functionality??
<nickrud> !ask | xikkub (details, details, it's always in the details ;)
<ubottu> xikkub (details, details, it's always in the details ;): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deb> Gnea  why no need if already burnt ??   (im quite new, thanks for your help)
<xikkub> how do i connect my ubuntu hardy to a wpa network (wpa_supplicant, ndiswrapper installed and working)
<Puneet> can anybody please locate a good documentation for the -cmd_script=FILENAME command line option in lynx
<gTea> Gnea: an analog to: for i in `echo $PATH | sed -e 's/:/ /g'`; do ls -ld $i; done ... echo $MANPATH | sed 's/:/ /g' | xargs ls -ld . This way it runs ls only once with multiple args =)
<xikkub> wireless network manager doesnt let me "configure network" for my driver
<binMonkey> do you guys know of a ping like utility that  involves downloading a whole file to test speed?
<nickrud> Puneet, http://www.hitmill.com/internet/lynx.html is sort of a clearing house of lynx links
<xikkub> yeah
<xikkub> search internet speed test
<xikkub> it downloads a file and uploads a file
<nickrud> deb, basically cuz the disk has it's own checker in the startup menu. the md5sum check is done on the downloaded iso before you burn.
<nitin> yes i have tried alsamixer and all volume controls
<deb> ubottu thank you for the link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binMonkey> xikkub: i know about those.  i was hoping for a utility for cli.
<Gnea> deb: well, you can still run md5sum against your .iso files to make sure that you obtained an authentic .iso, but part of the point there is that you wouldn't waste blank cds in the process
<xikkub> cli?
<nitin> how can i get back my stuff, the default installation stuff? alsactl didnt help
<binMonkey> xikkub: command line.
<xikkub> oh you mean that
<nickrud> nitin, you mean overwrite an alsa you compiled yourself?
<shawn_> i have tried and tried but cannot get a vpn connection to work in 8.10. i have found some workaround for some problems but ultimately vpn connectivity is a bust.
<xikkub> hmm, i know how to specify ping sizes in xp but not in ubuntu
<Gnea> gTea: alternatively:  find `echo $PATH | sed -e 's/:/ /g'` -type d -ls
<nitin> yeah alsa-driver something.18
<shawn_> does anyone know anything about fixing the network-manager to get vpns to work in 8.10?
<xikkub> nobody has any insight on how to configure a wpa network for ubuntu hardy?
<Batsmasher> Anyone know how ot get DX9?
<nitin> ./configure && make && sudo make install && sudo ./snddevices
<xikkub> microsoft site XD
<BigMike> ok ty
<nickrud> xikkub, ping -s<number of bytes> ?
<liye> hi, guys. Anyone knows why i cannot interact with my serial port via minicom, or kermit, or cu. However, i can see information it receives when target board booting
<Gnea> Batsmasher: DirectX9?
<gTea> gTea: =)
<paynito> xikkub there's a program, let me look in my delicious
<xikkub> maybe
<xikkub> ive never tried it because I CANT GET MY WIRLESS WORKING :(
<gTea> Gnea: thanks again. have a good night
<binMonkey> xikkub: man ping has a packetsize option.  could that be it?  but what about a download option?
<jackbeslow> ok I need to recompile my kernel to change the clock, can someone guide me through this? All this work to get frickin rosegarden running
<Batsmasher> @Gnea yes :)
<Gnea> Batsmasher: try ##windows :)
<PUNISHER> HI everyone!
<Batsmasher> kk :)
 * nickrud has a simple wireless connection, NetworkManager. Thank god it just Works for Me™ 
<binMonkey> nickrud: yeah.  i just saw that in man ping.  but what about a download option?
<xikkub> i dont think ill be that much help to u monkey. im not a pro at ubuntu
<paynito> xikkub try madwifi.org
<binMonkey> xikkub: what kind of wireless card do you have?  it's alllllll about the card.
<xikkub> its a linksys tew-424b card
<nickrud> binMonkey, never used ping to download, I only use it to make sure my route is up. Mindless network stuff
<xikkub> apparently ppl have gotten it to work but its not on the list of valid cards
<liye> hi, guys. Anyone knows why i cannot interact with my serial port via minicom, or kermit, or cu. However, i can see information it receives when target board booting
<binMonkey> nickrud: is there a dl option for ping?  i don't see one in man.
<paynito> xikkub http://www.google.com/search?q=configure+wifi+ubuntu+ifconfig
<xikkub> i can get ubuntu to recognize the hardware is present but not configure it
<binMonkey> xikkub: what does iwconfig show?
<xikkub> i have a post at ubuntu form
<xikkub> i get link
<xikkub> ugh i didnt post iwconfig
<nickrud> binMonkey, non that I see
<xikkub> well iwconfig says
<xikkub> wlan4 essid :""
<deb> nickrud   how do i check via cd   when i instert them into drive it shows contents  Does the machine need to be shut down and brought up with cd in drive ?
<binMonkey> nickrud: :( thanks.  i saw the command i want on a forum about a year ago.  i'm going to start writing these things down.
<nickrud> deb, yes
<nickrud> deb, is this a vista machine you're going to install ubuntu on?
<K^Holtz> not too long ago i downloaded an id3 tag editor. but now i cant remember the name of it. Can someone please recommend an id3 editor that isnt command-line based
<nhasian> hello everyone
<xikkub> heres the link to my post
<xikkub> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6195129#post6195129
<xikkub> plz help with wireless
<xikkub> i have no clue what to enter for the network manager in wireless
<devdavad> I'm having a peculiar problem with Firefox on Ubuntu (that I think is an ubuntu problem). For some reason my dictionary for firefox spell check changed to UK English (I've set my location to los angeles during the install)
<nickrud> K^Holtz, ex falso (?) easytag are two I've used
<msshams> how can i install new version of bios from linux?
<echinos> win98 boot disk
<echinos> bootdisks.com (IIRC)
<echinos> nope
<echinos> www.bootdisk.com
<xikkub> doesnt anybody use wireless on ubuntu?
<binMonkey> xikkub: i think you need to ditch network manager and try wicd or wifi-radar.  they can help you set up network.
<pdani> hi
<deb> nickrud  no i have ubuntu 6.04 LTS standalone now and want to upgrade the os
<pdani> i have xfce4.4, and i automatically save session on logout. when i log in again, firefox starts on the current desktop instead of the destop it was running on before, and thunderbird doesn't start at all...
<xikkub> thanks binmonkey
<nickrud> deb, ah, what did you download?
<pdani> and it's a problem since like forever... and with kde4 it works fine
<nickrud> deb, 8.10 or 8.04?
<binMonkey> xikkub: or.  today i just bought a netgear wpn511 pcmcia card that works out of the box.
<nhasian> deb, dang 6.04 is from two and a half years ago
<xikkub> yeah i cant buy another card
<nickrud> 6.04 is just fine, especially as a server.
<binMonkey> xikkub: you'll still need wifi-radar or wicd to set up, though.  dl wicd and let me know how it looks.
<msshams> how can i install new version of bios from linux?
<nhasian> msshams, who makes your motherboard?
<K^Holtz> nickrud: thank you. that is a nice program
<xikkub> okay
<xikkub> its 1:20am though
<deb> i downloaded both 8.04 and 8.10   wasnt sure which one to go with
<xikkub> do u have a temp email i can contact you at?
<nickrud> deb, it really matters about what you downloaded: you can go directly from 6.04(6) to 8.04, but not to 8.10.
<xikkub> im getting real frustrate
<xikkub> d
<nhasian> deb, 8.10 is the newest.  be sure to read the release notes
<msshams> nhasian: i think intel. my laptop is toshiba
<echinos> msshams: see above, www.bootdisks.com, use a windoze bootdisk
<deb> should i go with 8.04 then ?
<nhasian> msshams, flashing bios can be dangerous.  is there a particular reason you need to update?
<binMonkey> xikkub: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Guest93767> .
<xikkub> yeah i found the site
<xikkub> but im trying to find where to dl it XD
<nickrud> deb, I would suggest going from 6.04 to 8.04, if you want to upgrade. However, you can back up your $HOME and do !clone to get your package list, then do a fresh 8.10 install. I'd slightly recommend that
<binMonkey> xikkub: tab that says dl
<xikkub> yes but where to dl?
<binMonkey> you'll have to edit your repos list.
<msshams> nhasian: i update it to new version. but now only ubuntu can works. and my win xp show blue screen of death. i want to downgrade it to old version.
<binMonkey> xikkub: just dl to desktop.
<LF|Irssi> whens the next LTS going to be released? Anyone know?
<deb> yes   i was going to do a clean install   was in process of getting ready with all data backups
<xikkub> but what do i actually download?
<faryshta> LF|Irssi, 2010
<xikkub> thats what im trying to find
<LF|Irssi> woah
<faryshta> LF|Irssi, LTS comes one every 2 years.
<faryshta> next will be 10.4
<deb> nickrud what is that !clone to get package list ??
<LF|Irssi> dang, i shoulda stuck with 8.04 then!
<binMonkey> xikkub: nm.  you're going to add the wicd repo to your list and install it using aptitude command.
<nickrud> LF|Irssi, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<faryshta> LF|Irssi, why, you have a webserver?
<LF|Irssi> yeah
<xikkub> but i have no internet
<nhasian> msshams, thats too bad.  did you try resetting your bios to factory defaults after you flashed it?
<xikkub> so i must do manually with deb package
<faryshta> Then you should jajaja.
<LF|Irssi> i wasnt thinking when i moved to 8.10, but i wanted the very newest :)
<faryshta> well try the liveCD if it works fine, then upgrade.
<nickrud> heh. I still have all my server stuff on a lenny box 'out there'
<msshams> nhasian: no! from where i can do it?
<faryshta> or do as I do. work computer for work, fun computer for fun :-)
<binMonkey> xikkub: sorry.  do you have a wired connection you can plug into?
<xikkub> if i lug my computer downstairs to my router
<xikkub> cant i dl the packages manually?
<nhasian> msshams, after you update the bios you are support to clear the bios of any old settings.  usually there is a LOAD DEFAULT SETTINGs button or something similar in the bios.
<binMonkey> how will you dl a .deb w/o internet?
<binMonkey> xikkub: how will you dl a .deb w/o internet?
<xikkub> well im on xp right now with internet
<nhasian> binMonkey, thats a good question :)
<binMonkey> xikkub: lug it, boy!
<xikkub> and i have jumpdrive and ubuntu next to me
<msshams> nhasian: so, i go to bios. then reset settings?
<xikkub> so ..... XD
<nhasian> msshams, yes.  hopefully that will clear up any issues your having.
<binMonkey> xikkub: ok.  scroll to bottom of page:  other distros, and dl source.
<xikkub> mon: k, one sec
<xikkub> aghhhhhh
<msshams> nhasian: ok, let me to reboot then test it. thank you.
<xikkub> ahhh
<dhruvakm> I just got ubuntu up and running on my laptop, having issues with setting up a static IP. Could I use the network manager to do that?
<xikkub> i see it
<xikkub> i soooo want to get wiring in my house
<binMonkey> xikkub: i would go downstairs, though.  i'm a little drunk, though.  so maybe i wouldn't.
<xikkub> hehe
 * nickrud thinks that full disclosure is a fine ting
<nhasian> xikkub, its so worth it.  make sure to get cat6e
<nickrud> *thing
<tisch_> thats 6
<xikkub> yeah i know that
<bitsbam> hey all, i am using openbox and have the multimedia keys bound to control mpd. but the response is really slow.
<tisch_> cat 5, 6, 6a
<tisch_> 5e
<xikkub> the most expensive thing is getting the electrician actually do it
<binMonkey> nhasian: i think i should have asked before how he was ircing w/o internet.
<xikkub> hahaha
 * nhasian laughs
<xikkub> naw, ive got 6 computers next to me
<binMonkey> xikkub: follow the instructions to edit your repos
<xikkub> i got wicd.deb on ubu
<binMonkey> xikkub: update, and aptitude install.
<nhasian> holy crap there are a lot of people in here today
<xikkub> i need to uninstall nework manager
<jackbeslow> can someone help me get MIDI playback working in linux? I have tools like tuxguitar and the virtual midi keyboard that I just cna't get to make a sound
<xikkub> apt install?
<xikkub> from cd?
<xikkub> i dont have internet
<LF|Irssi> not really ive seen 1500+ in here easily
<xikkub> mon: ...on ubuntu at least
<nhasian> LF|Irssi, how do you keep track of conversations?
<xikkub> mon: so i should uninstall network manager
<binMonkey> ok for deb do:  sudo dpkg -i nameofdeb.deb
<xikkub> okay
<LF|Irssi> just rub your eyes a lot heh,
<xikkub> mon: thats without uninstalling net manager?
<binMonkey> yes.  uninstall it.
<xikkub> so uninstal, then sudo blah
<ikyn> So I have these two .tar.gz files on my desktop, and I'd like to install them. In order to do that, I'm supposed to run a ./configure file inside first, then go through and compile them. How do I run this ./configure command?
<xikkub> terminal
<ikyn> what's the syntax?
<xikkub> just ./configure
<nhasian> LF|Irssi, doesnt irssi run in a terminal w/o a gui?  thats oldschool like BitchX
<deb> nickrud  if i were to upgrade from 6.04 to 8.04 how would I do that?  Or is there an option on the 8.04 cd for that ?
<LF|Irssi> yeah nhasian
<binMonkey> ikyn: cd to where .configure is then ./configure.
<nickrud> deb, when you insert the 8.04 disk into the machine while 6.04 is running, it should offer to upgrade
<LF|Irssi> offtopic but since you asked, irssi is really nice once you get all the scripts for it and what not :)
<nickrud> deb, if it doesn't, try running    update-manager -c    in a terminal
<nhasian> LF|Irssi, what scripts you recommend for it?
<xikkub> mon: i should uninstall network-manager, network-manager-gnome, libnm-util0, libnm-glib0?
<deb> nickrud  would all the packages that I am currently using still remain in the upgrade ?
<nickrud> deb, yes, it'll upgrade everything, from the kernel to openoffice
<LF|Irssi> one sec nhasian let me get the link
<xikkub> mon:  it seems like all 4 pertain to the network manager
<nickrud> deb, even stuff that has been dropped (that is, was in 6.04 but is not in 8.04) will stay on your machine.
<xikkub> "network management framework"
<whyameye> nickrud: so it is possible to upgrade directly from 6.04 to 8.04 and skip all the "in between" releases?
<administrator> hi
<binMonkey> xikkub: yes.
<nickrud> whyameye, yes, lts->lts is supported.
<LF|Irssi> nhasian: here ya go http://scripts.irssi.org/
<administrator> i can find hardware support list for ubuntu 8.10 ?
<xikkub> mon: okay i will uninstall all 4
<nickrud> whyameye, you might find http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146 interesting reading
<xikkub> mon:  should i do a complete removal?
<xikkub> or just removal
<Thirteen> I can't get virtualbox share folder to work
<Thirteen> when I try to \\vboxsvr\sharename windows xpsp3 can't find it
<Thirteen> net use x: \\... same results
<xikkub> mon: should i do a complete removal?
<LSD|Ninja> OK, I'll bite. What are you supposed to do when video autoconfiguration fails now that displayconfig-gtk is gone?
<xikkub> mon:  should i do a complete removal?
<xikkub> binmonkey: ?
<xikkub> i bet he died
<nickrud> LSD|Ninja, gnome-display-properties ?
<Cromwell> Test
<xikkub> im going to do compelte removal
<chubs> Cromwell: not working
<binMonkey> xikkub: i didn't die.  i was getting more beer.
<xikkub> jejej
<LSD|Ninja> nickrud: Doesn't work. Never has. That was why displyconfig-gtk was so awesome.
<JamesJr> What operating system does Ubuntu run on?
<binMonkey> and nachos.
<xikkub> so i compeltely remove
<xikkub> all 4
<xikkub> installing wicd
<binMonkey> there should only be one network manager listing.
<chubs> JamesJr: Ubuntu is an operating system, more specifiically a distribution of GNU/Linux
<xikkub> aw crap
<xikkub> there were 4
<binMonkey> what are they?
<xikkub> you mean, what WERE they
<xikkub> network-manager, network-manager-gnome, libnm-util0, libnm-glib0
<binMonkey> i think you're ok.  now install wicd.
<xikkub> they have disappeared into the dark abyss
<xikkub> its installed
<binMonkey> that's ok, poopsie.  now install wicd.
<awk> hi, hmmmwhen using kvpn, I keep getting Nov 17 08:42:49 delta pppd[8448]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<xikkub> its installed
<user01> has anyone gotten ubuntu to work with hotmail?
<awk> I know some will say this is your firewall. but its not.
<binMonkey> now configure you're network.
<xikkub> trying to find where to access it
<awk> I can't connect to any vpn
<user01> after their upgrade?
<awk> except my work one
<binMonkey> start without  wep or wpa.  just get the card working.
<xikkub> arrgg trying to find where
<xikkub> cant find it
<joot> zcat[1]; off topic pm for you
<binMonkey> should be in your start menu.  if not in terminal do wicd.
<xikkub> sudo wicd done
<xikkub> gave me the location of *.pid
<zcat[1]> joot: ???!
<xikkub> var/run/wicd/wicd.pid
<user01> im have the problem described here:  http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS6023147333.html
<joot> zcat[1]; there is a pm for you
<zcat[1]> Oh.. ok. Ummm 512M but I'm kinda hanging onto it
<binMonkey> sorry.  sudo wicd.py.
<xikkub> wait, sudo wicd.PY?
<xikkub> i did sudo wicd
<binMonkey> yes.  that starts the gui.
<xikkub> ah
<\Kira> is there a command I can run to see what proccesses are taking up the most RAM?
<LSD|Ninja> top
<binMonkey> \Kira: htop
<joot> zcat: hmnn OK :-((((((
<likano> top
<xikkub> gave me error
<\Kira> binMonkey: any options required?
<binMonkey> no.
<\Kira> okay, thanks
<xikkub> says sudo: wicd.py comand not found
<binMonkey> xikkub: what was the error?
<xikkub> above
<binMonkey> hold on.
<xikkub> k
<xikkub> ty
<xikkub> monkey: should i cd to the pid file
<xikkub> gettinh more beer i suspect XD
<DamienCassou> hello
<xikkub> hi
<joshux> how to get a emacs that runs in terminal
<DamienCassou> how do I know what is the graphical driver I'm using?
<DamienCassou> joshux: emacs -nw
<joshux> DamienCassou, thanks
<xikkub> on ubuntu forums.. "From a long time WICD user, try NM 0.7"
<DamienCassou> I would like to know the video driver I'm using. How do I ask my system?
<CW> can someone here help with debian package building from source?
<binMonkey> xikkub: sorry.  i had to look it up.
<xikkub> cw: the make command
<xikkub> whats the answer?>
<binMonkey> cd to /usr/lib/wicd.
<xikkub> "From a long time WICD user, try NM 0.7"
<xikkub> thats what i though xD
<binMonkey> run wicd-daemon.py
<willichan> I am running ebox v0.12 on Ubuntu (installed from their CD image).  I have set up the Samba file sharing.  Unfortunately, if I copy a file with a Japanese filename to one of the shares, all of the characters in the filename change to underscores.  Any ideas?
<CW> xikkub: i can make it no issue
<CW> i can checkinstall it
<CW> but if kvm is built from source... crontab no go for it
<tilkster> hey guys im stuck with this error
<tilkster> http://rafb.net/p/lvIna875.html
<tilkster> when running the core i built
<tilkster> the last 2 lines or so
<xikkub> mon: how to run
<tilkster> yea
<tilkster> the lib/tls/i686
<Ikyn_> How do i reset my wifi card connection?
<tilkster> not sure wht that error is or wht it represents
<tilkster> ..
<binMonkey> in /usr/lib/wicd do sudo ./wicd-daemon.py
<tilkster> for me?
<xikkub> n ome
<xikkub> ok it worked
<xikkub> ant other steps?
<tilkster> anyone?
<xikkub> sprur. d0nt know
<binMonkey> forget about wep or wpa for now just get the card working.
<xikkub> sorry dont know
<xikkub> but where?!!
<binMonkey> ?
<xikkub> how to get wicd wifi
<xikkub> sorr
<xikkub> wicd GUI
<binMonkey> is the gui running?
<xikkub> no
<erik_> join #banshee
<faryshta> user01, you need to change the user.agent from firefox.
<tilkster> nyONe.d
<tilkster> ./wicd-daemon.py
<binMonkey> is there an icon in your taskbar?
<xikkub> after i did ./wicd-daemon.py it returned this
<erik_> hey folks having a bit of trouble
<tilkster> http://rafb.net/p/lvIna875.html
<atax> Good morning, my harddisk is very slow under Ubuntu. When switching to /usr/bin for example, it takes Nautilus 30 seconds to display it s contents! Any ideas?
<LSD|Ninja> atax: DMA enabled? It should be, but it doesn't hurt to check
<erik_> hey folks
<xikkub> mon: there is no icon
<erik_> Crap, didn't mean to post twice.
<xikkub> wait
<xikkub> I FOUND IT
<xikkub> im in wicd gui
<erik_> Is there a channel for Banshee on here?
<erik_> It keeps crashing on me.
<Ikyn_> How do i reset my wifi card connection?
<atax> LSD|Ninja, where can I check if DMA is enabled ?
<xikkub> mon: im in wicd gui
<xikkub> when i try to add hidden network ssid nothing happens
<user01> faryshta, to what?
<xikkub> "
<binMonkey> ok.  now configure in preferences.
<xikkub> "No wireless networks found"
<xikkub> ok
<xikkub> where specifically do i configure?
<xikkub> i dont see anything that really needs changing
<xikkub> unless u want me to change to madwifi
<binMonkey> what is your wireless iface called?
<xikkub> hehe whats iface
<eLtangaZ> anyone knows where is the config file for keyboard shortcuts so i can backitup?
<faryshta> user01 just need a little change of configuration.
<xikkub> idk what iface is :S\
<binMonkey> sorry.  interface.
<xikkub> ahh
<faryshta> on the url adress of firefox type about:config
<xikkub> you mean whats the name of my wireless id?
<binMonkey> run iwconfig
<xikkub> ah
<xikkub> wlan4 u mean?
<user01> faryshta, do you have a link for the process?
<LuYu> lately i have been helping a few college students with their linux problems
<ZlNG> how do i remove "About Ubuntu" in system menu?
<xikkub> the only entry with wireless extensions is wlan4
<jtking> anyone available for some help on installation for a dual boot system in a PM?   has too do with partitioning
<binMonkey> ok.  now in preferences it asks for wireless iface.  is wlan4 in there?
<xikkub> i have no other wlans
<LuYu> one of the problems i have been encountering is that many of the students' professors assign MS specific homework
<faryshta> I had it, now I get tired to look it but gimme a minute.
<xikkub> yes, wlan4 is already there
<maxxist> jtking shoot...
<xikkub> for the supplicant driver, can i use wext?
<LuYu> i am thinking of composing a general document to ask professors to use or at least allow open solutions
<xikkub> thats the default
<LuYu> does anybody have any thoughts on what i should include
<faryshta> user01, I think this is the url http://blogs.computerworld.com/hotmail_does_work_badly_with_linux
<LuYu> what i should or should not say?
<xikkub> dont give ppl ideas
<binMonkey> ok.  is your router set up for wep or wpa?
<xikkub> wpa
<kb> hey, I'm trying to install a list of packages on my system with "sudo dpkg --get-selections > /home/user/package.selections && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" but it always select no package? what can I do?
<kb> Is there another way to install a list of packages from a file?
<LSD|Ninja> LuYu: you made your bed, sleep in it
<binMonkey> ugghhh.  ok.  your card uses madwifi?
<xikkub> jajaj me is noob
<xikkub> where to find out?
<xikkub> oh wait
<xikkub> hahahahahah i should choose ndiswrapper
<binMonkey> you mentioned it before.
<xikkub> duh
<xikkub> what now?
<xikkub> (sorry im such an idiot)
<BeeBuu> mkfs -t clu:gfs -p lock_dlm -j 2 /dev/vg00/lv00 get error:
<BeeBuu> mkfs.clu:gfs: No such file or directory
<BeeBuu> how can i fit it?
<awk> ~pb
<dhruvakm> Is it possible to have static IP configured with out uninstalling network-manager in ubuntu 8.10?
<xikkub> yes
<dhruvakm> xikkub: Any help is really appreciated
<xikkub> im try ing to remember
<binMonkey> back on main screen click the arrow next to your router name.
<xikkub> there was a post on ubuntu forums regarding that
<dhruvakm> xikkub: i edited the interfaces file and add the address and netmask and related values
<awk> Please can somebody check this pastebin: I cann't seem to connect to vpn's http://paste.ubuntu.com/73253/
<xikkub> the only arrow is see it the one next to "Network"
<dhruvakm> i did all the restart, up and down... but get host unreachable
<binMonkey> ok.  click that one.
<binMonkey> brb.
<xikkub> i see choose hidden network and create ad hox
<xikkub> hoc
<xikkub> omg i g2g to bed soon
<thanh> hi, i have a hp pavilion dv.  have trouble getting sound to work on 8.10 out of box... does anyone have any idea about this?
<thanh> i've tried alsa didn't help
<thanh> also tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<thanh> no sound either
<thanh> correction: pavilion dv4
<xikkub> ugh monkey
<binMonkey> ok.  see private msg.
<Ikyn_> Heya guys
<xikkub> in ubuntu forums?
<xikkub> or irc
<xikkub> nothing at ubuntu
<xikkub> AHH
<xikkub> ui see
<Ikyn_> Having some trouble with my WiFi card on my laptop - is there an easy way to reset the connection or the devvice itself?
<^Cheeky> hi, my computer seems to have crashed or lost something, because i woke up today and i have all my book marks missing, and my trash bin icon in my desktop dissapeared. i also visited some sites on firefox, and checked in my history if it woul be added and nothing was there!  for some reason also my internet seems very very slow almost like dial up speeds, and my when i try to use my torrent client it only reaches 23 kbs, even if the
<^Cheeky> torrent is well seeded, can anyone please tell me what might have happened or whats going on ?
<binMonkey> Ikyn_: ifup and ifdown sometimes work for me.
<CutMeOwnThroat> well, g'night
<Ikyn_> Thanks binmonkey
<Luria> so, i have a silly problem
<christian> mm, how i can changue the channel of my wireless ?
<BeeBuu> mkfs -t clu:gfs -p lock_dlm -j 2 /dev/vg00/lv00 get error:
<BeeBuu> mkfs.clu:gfs: No such file or directory        how can i fit it?
<binMonkey> Ikyn_: did it work?
<Luria> i have an eeepc, 701. left click not working.
<Luria> touchpad tap works, but the left button doesnt.
<Luria> it does work in kde on bt3.
<Luria> xorg.conf  seems ok
<TeslaTony> Does anyone know the settings I should use in my xorg.conf file to get everything working properly on a Razer Lycosa?
<Luria> any thoughts?
<onats> hi, what is the fastest way i can install ubuntu on 10 machines?
<Yud_Zroc> onats: 10 disks and alot of power
<Luria> outsource to india.
<BeeBuu> onats: you can try to install the JEOS
<Yud_Zroc> lmao @ Luria
<TeslaTony> onats: Are they identical? Or will they need unique configurations?
<binMonkey> christian: sudo iwconfig <interfacename> channel channumber
<christian> binMonkey:
<christian> example sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 1
<willichan> I am running ebox v0.12 on Ubuntu (installed from their CD image).  I have set up the Samba file sharing.  Unfortunately, if I copy a file with a Japanese filename to one of the shares, all of the characters in the filename change to underscores.  Any ideas?
<Finnish> I lost my WLAN!
<Yud_Zroc> with 8.10 is their a pakage manager problem...
<christian> dont changue man .s
<christian> wlan0 is on channel 8
<Finnish> I finds nothing anymore
<binMonkey> christian: yeah.  that'll work.
<woody86> can someone help me out, my wireless in 8.10 only works for about 2 mins, then disconnects from network, and won't reconnect until I restart comp, and when I restart comp my harddrive is in read-only mode??
<christian> :\ don't works:
<binMonkey> that'll change it to 1
<bastid_raZor> willichan; sounds like the share doesn't have japanese language support installed.
<phannguyenhung> hi all
<phannguyenhung> I  need some help
<christian> no man dont works
<binMonkey> christian: do it again, then do sudo iwconfig wlan0 commit.
<Hate_Eternal> Would a Compaq Presario be a good comp for Ubuntu?
<christian> ok
<phannguyenhung> i'm using KDE UBUNTU 8.10 and I can't add KBFX start menu
<phannguyenhung> It don't show applet
<phannguyenhung> COMPAQ PRESARIO is suitable for UBUNTU
<phannguyenhung> even it's a laptop
<christian> Error for wireless request "Commit changes" (8B00) :  SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<Yud_Zroc> is there a way to roll back ceritain things from 8.04
<sainathas> where can i see the source code for libwnck functions?
<binMonkey> did you sudo?
<ikonia> phannguyenhung: should be fine
<christian> yes
<phannguyenhung> ?
<phannguyenhung> fine
<ikonia> Yud_Zroc: such as
<phannguyenhung> I can't add KBFX menu :( I can't find it to add
<Yud_Zroc> eathernet
<ikonia> Yud_Zroc: what do you mean "roll back ethernet"
<Yud_Zroc> because it is like a care with a faulty tranny
<phannguyenhung> no one help ?
<Yud_Zroc> it stops working....now and then....very high lag spikes.....befor it was constant
<u007> hi, anyone know of a good tool to partition my sdcard?
<u007> i tried gparted, it didnt show the device in the device list
<binMonkey> christian: brb, i'm going to try something.
<christian> okey
<christian> :)
<willichan> bastid_raZor:  Do I need to install new packages, or just make config changes?
<thanh> [sound] i don't know why after i've followed instructions from  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound  my speaker is muted ??
<thanh> i have a hp pavilion dv4
<erry\busy> can u help w/ wireless, plz
<Yud_Zroc> where can i download paakages and install them manually...i need a cirtain one
<paul68> ikonia: when the eth1 has ip 192.168.1.12 does the linksys gw need to be 192.168.1.12 aswell?
<supercom32> Using compiz, when you unfold a cube, how do you scroll left or right? Whats the default?
<Devinder> hi
<erry\busy> hello??
<itachi> help
<onats> teslatony, sorry was away
<erry\busy> i need help too
<thanh> [sound] is there ways to diagnose sound via command line?
<onats> they should be identical except for serial numbers
<Devinder> i want to make an image from Ubuntu
<erry\busy> help RTL8187B wireless
<paul68> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<itachi> help
<erry\busy> !RTL8187B
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtl8187b
<paul68> !ask > itachi
<ubottu> itachi, please see my private message
<QaZ_QoZ> hello all
<erry\busy> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Devinder> i have ubuntu and chillispots and want to make an image of the OS and hotpot
<erry\busy> ARgh
<Devinder> how can i do so
<erry\busy> ill never gget it to work that way
<phannguyenhung> can't add KBFX
<paul68> !ask |erry\busy
<ubottu> erry\busy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erry\busy> can u plz help with RTL8187B Wireless!
<itachi> ok do you want to help me?
<Devinder> how can i make an image of my application and Ubuntu
<itachi> help
<xiangfu> itachi: just ask :-)
<erry\busy> nobody wabnts to help us
<supercom32> Compiz, desktop cube settings, next and previous slide work only when unfolded?
<itachi> ok, i have a problem with my nvidia?
<erry\busy> hello
<erry\busy> i have a prob w/ wireless
<itachi> can i help  you, erry\busy ?
<erry\busy> yes
<erry\busy> RTL8187B wireless
<erry\busy> never worked
<itachi> ok
<erry\busy> doubt it ever will
<FloodBot1> erry\busy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry\busy> ..
<joot> erry\busy, some one posted you a wireless link through the bot
<erry\busy> that sucks
<kmg> hey, where are wifi keys stored in ubuntu?
<erry\busy> it doesnt help
<ikonia> erry\busy: if you want help I suggest you change your attitude
<ikonia> erry\busy: moaning won't help, giving information will
<itachi> i have a driver RTL8187B
<itachi> hello, erry\busy
<itachi> ?
<erry\busy> what
<erry\busy> look
<joot> erry\busy, wireless can be tricky and you may have to wait for a while until the people who know that stuff come on irc
<erry\busy> r u gonna helpo me this yr
<itachi> erry\busy,  i have a driver RTL8187B
<erry\busy> SO do i
<ikonia> erry\busy: explain the proble, what have you done so far
<itachi> ok
<kmg> hey, where are wifi keys stored in ubuntu?
<erry\busy> well
<erry\busy> i tried with ndiswrapper
<erry\busy> but nothin ghappens
<ikonia> erry\busy: is the only available driver through ndiswrapper
<ikonia> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erry\busy> I TRIED THAT
<ikonia> erry\busy: drop the caps
<itachi> erry\busy, what version of ubuntu do you used?
<kmg> he left
<itachi> hardy?
<go_beep_yourself> has anybody got an ati 4850 to work in ubuntu 8.10? i get a white screen and the computer freezes right after the splash screen goes away
<itachi> intrepid?
<ikonia> I wanted that link for mself to read
<Guest92893> hi
<itachi> erry\busy, what version of ubuntu do you used?
<xiangfu> erry\busy: you can try the linux drivers
<ikonia> itachi: he's left
<christian> binMonkey:
<christian> sorry
<christian> man ? iam back ?
<xiangfu> erry\bus:  wget http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/rtl8187b-modified-dist.tar.gz
<kmg> xiangfu: he left
<jmazaredo> how do i remove a non existing lan card eth0 , i have a working eth1 and eth2 but when i try torestart the network eth0 appears with errors
<kmg> does anybody know where ubuntu stores network encryption keys?
<ikyn> If anyone is familiar with compiling libpcap - please PM me
<ikonia> jmazaredo: you can't remove the eth0 device - how many cards does your system physically have
<Devinder> anoyone can help me make an image from Ubuntu and the hostpost application
<jmazaredo> 2
<jmazaredo> iboth listed as eth1 and eth2
<christian> how can changue the channel of my wireless ?
<Yud_Zroc> any tips for flash player on 64 bit im kinda at a loss
<ikonia> jmazaredo: has any of the cards changed recently ?
<ikonia> Yud_Zroc: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<kmg> does anybody know where ubuntu stores network encryption keys?
<jmazaredo> yes i removed the eth0 card since its broken and put 2 cards namely eth1 and eth2 as described in the system network
<jmazaredo> network properties says the cards i put are eth1 and eth2 working fine but some problems i encounter when using firestarter
<jmazaredo> eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<EJ> ikonia ... jmazaredo cant that be modified in the /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<jmazaredo> card is not listed in interface
<paul68> ikonia: when the eth1 has ip 192.168.1.12 does the linksys gw need to be 192.168.1.12 aswell?
<supercom32> In compiz whats the default key for rotating and unfolded cube?
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: no
<go_beep_yourself> has anybody got an ati 4850 to work in ubuntu 8.10? i get a white screen and the computer freezes right after the splash screen goes away
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: please read the basisc about networks
<dzup> where a minihowto do firefox + flash so i can watch youtube ??
<DIFH-iceroot> !flash | dzup
<ubottu> dzup: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: do you know my config?
<xiangfu> kmg:i use wifi-radar , it is /etc/wifi-radar.conf
<pogztimz> hi.. how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 in a command line?
<jmazaredo> nothing listed in interfaces like eth0 or something near
<christian> binMonkey:
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: in which config you are using the same ip-adresse twice?
<joot> dzup, there is a great howto in ubuntu forums "media"
<ikonia> jmazaredo: if you do an "ifconfig -a" fo you see any information on the eth0 card
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: normally none
<ikyn> If anyone is familiar with compiling libpcap - please PM me
<pogztimz>  hi.. how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 in a command line?
<ikonia> ikyn what's the issue
<dislo> hey guys how do i start a service when my computer starts
<ikyn> ikonia: I'm having trouble compiling it
<ikonia> ikyn: libpcap is in the ubuntu repo's you don't need to compiled
<ikonia> compile it
<pogztimz>  hi.. how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 in a command line?
<ikonia> !upgrade paul68
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade paul68
<xiangfu> dislo: chkconfig --level 345  service_name on
<ikonia> !upgrade > pogztimz
<ubottu> pogztimz, please see my private message
<toastedmilk> Quick question:  I need the terminal command to find the model of my wired NIC.  Anyone?
<DIFH-iceroot> dislo: the easiest way is using cron with @reboot, you can also use the rc
<d-_-b> does anyone know if wine can load .iso files?
<jmazaredo> eth2 and eth3 and lo  only is listed. no eht0
<amt2_> does the filezilla version for ubuntu support GSS?
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: this is the current config isp dlink with 192.168.1.1 eth0 192.168.0.122 server eth1 192.168.1.12  linksys switch/ap  192.168.1.1
<dzup> Linux alex 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux <--sm here, soo am gutsy  ?
<ikonia> xiangfu that is for redhat based systems
<ikyn> Thanks ikonia
<ikonia> jmazaredo: ok, so you just need to tell your torrent client to use eth1
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: not able to connect to the internet when I'm behind the linksys ap
<kmg> xiangfu: no idea where it would be if I don't use wifi-radar?
<dislo> xiangfu: DIFH-iceroot: thanks for the help
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: so you want to route 192.168.0.0/24 to 192.168.1.0/24?
<jmazaredo> huh? what torrent client?
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: correct **please note I am the office and not able to connect to my server at this point**
<thanh> [question | startup/shutdown]  Hi, does anyone know how i can view the startup/shutdown information as it boots or shuts down?
<ikonia> jmazaredo: sorry I thought you said your torrent client was giving you errors on eth0
<toastedmilk> Quick question:  I need the terminal command to find the model of my wired NIC.  Anyone?
<ikonia> toastedmilk: lspci
<jmazaredo> nope its firestarter and when i try to start/stop the network
<toastedmilk> ikonia, ty!
<ikonia> jmazaredo: ahh
<ikonia> jmazaredo: then your firestart rules need re-writing
<DIFH-iceroot> toastedmilk: dmesg | grep eth   that is what i would do
<woody86> can someone help me out, my wireless in 8.10 only works for about 2 mins, then disconnects from network, and won't reconnect until I restart comp, and when I restart comp my harddrive is in read-only mode??
<ikyn> Ikonia: I'm trying to upgrade libpcap to a newer version that what comes with Ubuntu
<ikonia> ikyn: for what purpose, it's quite near the latest
<ianm_> is there a reason why the 'lo' interface doesn't support UDP broadcasts out of the box?
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: but ay sugestions are more then welcome
<ikonia> ikyn: because it's a loop back interface
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: *any
<kmg> does anybody know where ubuntu stores network encryption keys?
<ikyn> ikonia: for the purpose of having the latest I can have, and for learning how to troubleshoot compiling
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: and the router/gateway is a pc? or a real router/gateway?
<ikonia> ikyn: that makes no sense
<EJ> jmazaredo ... ikonia ... would dropping down the eth1 and eth2 in /etc/network/interfaces to eth0 and eth1 possibly work and then restart network ?
<ikonia> ikyn: chose something other than libpcap for that learning lesson as licpcap is linked into a few things
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: router is going to be the the server yes with dhcp and bind running correctly
<ikyn> ikonia: alright - thanks for cluing me into the repo though
<burntash> anybody using an HP laptop, preferably dv6000/6700t
<burntash> with intrepid
<jmazaredo> tried stopping it
<ikonia> EJ: depends if it's still defined
<jmazaredo> when i start again the error still there
<ikyn> also - how do I reply to someone's irc message in this chat - do you manually type their name plus a semi-colon, or do you click on their name or something?
<thanh> burntash: im using hp laptop dv4
<kmg> does anybody know where ubuntu stores network encryption keys?
<ikonia> ikyn: normally type there name
<thanh> burntash: what are you expieriencing?
<burntash> thanh: does it have the intel 4965 wireless
<halldor89> I've got a strange problem on a 7.04 system I'm running, whenever I log in I log back out. Doesn't matter which user it is. Any ideas?
<burntash> thanh: just completely random system freezes/lockups on a fresh clean install
<Furyaev> Hello! Is there a way to make Pidgin asknowledge me of new messages?
<ikyn> ikonia: thanks!
<burntash> thanh: i read it might be related to the wireless, so i installed the backport modules. so far no freeze/lockups
<halldor89> Furyaev, there's a plugin preferences or something. Enable notification plugin.
<nite_johnboy> I picked up a older computer from a friend - It is a P-III - 667Mhz - With aprox 750MB ram - I think it would be to slow to run Hardy or Ibex - Any other ideas ? ? - Thought about Fluxbuntu maybe.
<toastedmilk> DIFH-iceroot, I found it, but this is my real problem:  I ping 82.211.81.158(myself?  the router?) and get 0% successful packet transfer, as appossed to entirely not finding the address.  I have already tested my ethernet cords, and they are working fine.  I have also tested other computers on my network, and they work fine, but mine won't work even when they aren't using bandwidth.
<ikonia> nite_johnboy: it will run, have a look and see how it works for you
<Furyaev> halldor89, I've checked everything there
<joot> kmg< do you think this will help you? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-security-tools-available-in-ubuntu.html
<TiGGY> hey, can somebody help me with a nvidia sli setup?
<Furyaev> It raised yesterday, but do not raise today.
<ikonia> TiGGY: be aware sli is VERY selective due to the closed source drivers
<nite_johnboy> ikonia: What will run the fluxbuntu I mentioned ?
<joot> kmg, do you think this will help you? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-security-tools-available-in-ubuntu.html
<thanh> burntash: i didn't experience that.. mine is a  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN
<thanh> burntash: im getting sound problems :
<TiGGY> ikonia: I am unable to even get to to boot when SLi is off.
<supercom32> Left and Right do nothing when my desktop cube is unfolded (compiz Fusion). What settings do I need to fix to get it to rotate?
<thanh> :)
<kmg> joot: looking at it now
<TiGGY> I can only have one gpu in at a time
<sainathas> hey where i can see the source code of libwnck functions?
<ikonia> nite_johnboy: what do you mean what will run it
<TiGGY> not both
<ikonia> TiGGY: thats not uncommon
<burntash> thanh: ah.  yea im just curious what could be freezing it up, because everything on it works flawlessly terrific.  aside from these random lockups when nothings even open
<ikyn> ikonia: I'm trying to run Kismet, and I've already installed via the apt-get install command. How do I run the ./configure file within that installation?
<TiGGY> ikonia: i've also tried revisions 96, 173 , 177 and 180 (BETA)
<ikonia> ikyn: you don't need to use configure
<ikonia> ikyn: if you have installed it via apt-get - you don't need to run configure
<ikyn> ok
<thanh> burntash: so a total crash and require reset?
<ikyn> ikonia: I've changed my network adaptor since then, should I change something then?
<ikonia> ikyn: no
<on5sl> i've got problems with floola on intrepid 64 bit...i've read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640464&highlight=libgstreamer+64 bit those packages aren't in intrepid
<TiGGY> ikonia: Anything I can do or just wait it out until nvidia fix it? D:
<on5sl> anyone who has got a idea what to do?
<toastedmilk> I ping 82.211.81.158(myself?  the router?) and get 0% successful packet transfer, as oppossed to entirely not finding the address.  I have already tested my ethernet cords, and they are working fine.  I have also tested other computers on my network, and they work fine, but mine won't work even when they aren't using bandwidth.  Realtek(8139/8139C/8139C+), AMD64.  Can someone help?
<burntash> thanh: yea, keyboard and mouse lockup. capslock button light flashing. gotta power off and reboot.  and im not seeing anything recorded to the system logs
<ikonia> TiGGY: I'd ask on the nvidia forums or in #nvidia, beacuse the driver is closed source there is limited knowledge/experience with it
<TiGGY> ta.
<ikonia> toastedmilk: thats a public IP address
<ikonia> toastedmilk: ou should ping the routers non-public ip address
<burntash> thanh: i imagine if i have nothing running but my wireless is connecting to the network... and theres a known kernel panic for my exact model wireless card being the problem.  im hopeful thats the issue and the backports fixed it. so far ive been up for 30 minutes with no lock up
<sainathas> hey where i can see the ubuntu source code?
<burntash> :)
<ikonia> sainathas: source code to what
<nite_johnboy> ikonia: I mean I want it to run fast enough and not be to slow - I know there lighter versions of Linux out - This probably is not the best place to ask this - but thought someone might have some advice. I currently run Intrepid Ibex on this box - but it is a power house Dual Core w/3GB ram - nice Nvidia, etc etc.
<toastedmilk> ikonia, how do I find that?
<sainathas> i want the source code of libwnck functions
<ikonia> toastedmilk: it's normally your network gateway
<u007> hi, why does my sdcard does not auto mount?
<sainathas> ikonia: i want to see the source code of libwnck functions
<ikonia> nite_johnboy 8.10 gnome should run fine on it, just disable advanced graphics in compiz
<ikonia> sainathas get the source package libwnck-common
<nite_johnboy> ikonia: ok will give it a try - could install fluxbox as well.
<nite_johnboy> thanks
<thanh> burntash: yeah, you'd find out soon should anything happens :)
<mfoniso1> how do I upgrade to intrepid?
<Asad2005> I have upgraded my hardy amd64 to 810 and now if i boot with default kernel option 2627 the system drop to built in shell with /dev/disk/by-uuid does not exists but other kernel 2.64 i think boots ok. Anybody ?
<burntash> thanh: yea, itd be such a waste of a great os. im shocked at how supported this laptop is.  i was really impressed by even the blue volume slide buttons and such working.  its killer :)
<Flannel> !upgrade | mfoniso1
<ubottu> mfoniso1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thanh> burntash: yeah, everything worked in my first instsall except for sound... im very impressed
<thanh> burntash: i've just started using ubuntu.... coming from fedora
<burntash> thanh: the only sound issue i have, is when my laptop goes to suspend.  which i found fixable by doing a switch alt +F6 and back to alt + F7 and the sound is back
<benzss> what is the best torrent client for ubuntu
<mfoniso1> Flannel && ubottu:thanks, will do
<perpetuum> imho this is the deluge client... nice and simple
<burntash> er ctrl + alt + f6 and back to ctrl + alt + f7, blah :P
<metbsd> how to perform a minimal installation without neither gnome nor kde
<metbsd> can i use ubuntu cd install minimal ubuntu, and then install kde4 after? would that be same as kubuntu?
<joot> kmg, did that help?
<burntash> so how many people got themselves a nice free copy of crossover from that free day? ;)
<david_> #compiz-fusion
<metbsd> can i use ubuntu cd install minimal ubuntu, and then install kde4 after? would that be same as kubuntu??
<joot> david , you have to do /join first
<perpetuum> Hi guys! I have a nerving bug with my login. Everytime I try to login in a normal GNOME session my background pops up and that's it. nothing happens after that. I can only go to the shell (ctrl+alt+f1) or start a fail-safe GNOME session (which works). Any suggestions? Thanks!
<kmg> joot: nope
<ogzy> at my Gnome i assigned a qt application to a keyboard shortcut but when i press the keys the gui is not coming the front, i can see that it is working because i ran the code from terminal, seems something is preventing the gui come into front any idea?
<kmg> joot: i realized that ubuntu stores the passwords in the keyring
<spolvid> Can anyone help me install elilo?
<joot> kmg, cool
<aeosynth> Is Ubuntu supposed to be noticeably slower than XP? I love everything about it except for that. Any tips on making it faster?
<kmg> joot: i'm pretty sure they're in the encrypted ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<joot> kmg, there was a earlier refernce to keyring but I skipped past it
<kmg> joot: thanks though
<perpetuum> noone who can help?
<spolvid> I'm trying to install elilo and for whatever reason, it's not working.
<kmg> i love the intrepid ibex desktop
<metbsd> can i use ubuntu cd install minimal ubuntu, and then install kde4 after? would that be same as kubuntu??
<Espadon> i'm looking for a gnome package seems like midnigth commander, is there something like this
<Jayme> l
<ikyn> So I'm trying to save some changes that I've made in a .conf file
<ikyn> I try to save, but it says that I can't do that
<Serva> Hi. If I burn the ISO image available for installation onto a CD, will it be by default bootable image?
<Serva> Or do I have to use some software to burn a bootable image?
<Devinder> how can i make a boot image in ubuntu whic includes my applications
<Devinder> i have unbuntu on my HDD and some aplications and i want to make an image something like installer
<perpetuum> ﻿ikyn: sudo gedit *pathtoyourfile*     did you use that?
<yahel> hi all
<Mechdave> Serva, if you burn the disk as file it will not be bootable, you have to make a disc from the image
<zax1> my resolution do not go over 800x600 , i am using a fresh install of 8.10 - can some one help me fix it
<Serva> Mechdave, how do I do that in windows vista?
<Mechdave> Serva, sorry mate, no idea... I haven't even used Vista :/
<perpetuum> I have a nerving bug with my login. Everytime I try to login in a normal GNOME session my background pops up and that's it. nothing happens after that. I can only go to the shell (ctrl+alt+f1) or start a fail-safe GNOME session (which works). Any suggestions? Thanks!
<Mechdave> Serva, do you have an external hard drive?
<milovanderlinden> does anyone know if the patch: snd-hda-intel_mitac8227_ubuntu_hardy_2.6.24-16.tar.gz has a younger brother for intrepid?
<zax1_> think i got booted out dont know if my question was posted
<zax1_> my resolution do not go over 800x600 , i am using a fresh install of 8.10 - can some one help me fix it
<awk> hi, hmm, seems everytime I edit my connection an changed auto eth0 to manual and set an ip, I can confirm with ok, I do a ifconfig or ip addr ls and I still get my dhcp assinged ip, if I check /etc/network/interfaces it isn't writing this change. is there a bug with intrpid and changing your NIC settings?
<st3ph> my dpkg gives me an error by everything i install :dpkg: error processing system-tools-backends (--configure):
<zax1_> i read somewhere that typing sudo fix xserver will fix it but it didnt do anything
<fosco_> awk: network manager doesn't use /etc/network/interfaces any more
<awk> fosco_ oh? can u please tell me th e path, because it isn't changing my ip to my manually assinged ip
<fosco_> zax1: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<soa2ii> Hi there! Is this still up to date? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication ATM I try to get a Kubuntu 8.10 Client authenticating at my LDAP ... No Idea what I did wrong
<st3ph> is there a way to figure out whats wrong with my system-tools-backends?
<awk> fosco_ and worse, when I reboot it even changed it back in network manager to auto assinged.. something very strange
<u007> anyone know how to enable automount on my sdcard, it was working previously
<zax1_> ok, will do... just out of curiosity, what is it supposedto do
<darkbishop> u007: automount?
<darkbishop> u007: define automount
<u007> darkbishop, my sd card does not auto mount anymore
<u007> darkbishop, previously, i've to repartition it due to corruption, and now, it does not auto mount when i insert it
<Guest4468> I'm going to stick to 8.10 a LONG time because whenever you upgrade you always get the law of the braking advance
<awk> grrr, guess another ubuntu bug
<awk> intrpid
<u007> darkbishop, it does work if i manually mount it
<zax1_> fosco_: i get the following response but no visible action or change..."xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwritin possibly-customised configuration file; back up in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20081117083407
<awk> the network manager in intrpid is BAD... vpn doesn't work... cant assign static ip's..
<zax1_> surely thats not the response i need, is it?
<fosco_> zax1: that's a backup
<fosco_> restart X server
<zax1_> how do i do that ?
<zax1_> sudo restart xserver ?
<fosco_> ctrl+alt+backspace or reboot
<nhasian> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<metbsd> can i use ubuntu cd install minimal ubuntu, and then install kde4 after? would that be same as kubuntu??
<fosco_> metbsd: no exactly the same
<vvd> rsync is b0rked in heron, it fails to sync my webspace on sf.net quite often
<zax1_> fosco_: i am still limited to 800by600 or 640x480
<soa2ii> Noone here who can help me authenticating against ldap?
<Sorath> I have some trouble with wifi drivers, can someone help me?
<cached> is there any decent browser which supports basic javascript that can be run through a terminal?
<cached> a lynx-type browser would work
<awk> grrrr, anyone knolw where intrpid or the new network manager writes it ip informatuion to...
<zax> fosco_: i am now connected through the ubuntu box, do you (or any one0 have any suggestions how to get a higher resolution then 800x600 on my box
<zax> its an intel integrated graphics driver, i am sure its recognised by ubuntu cuz earlier versions of ubuntu had no problems with it
<fosco_> what's your graphic hardware lspci | grep -i vga
<david_> can i set 1 background for every decktop i have??
<zax> fosco_: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<Finnish> Any idea about my problem?
<Finnish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984827
<zax> oh yes , that reminds me, its a virtual machine on a sun xvm virtual box
<zax> sorry bout forgetting that
<sainathas> Can any one tell me ,in ubuntu what is "workspace" refers to?
<Guest508> u can have 2 workspaces
<jim_p> sainathas: virtual desktop
<awk> Anyone able to assist, ubuntu intrpid, no wireless network anymore after a few package upgrades.. any way to get my wireless network back?
<jim_p> sainathas: with seperate taskbar, windows etc
<sainathas> by default ubuntu has 2 virtual desktops rite
<jim_p> awk: uninstall network manager and install wicd. tell me if you need help. by uninstalling network manager all network connections, and wired will drop
<neshaug> hmm, I have a USB headset, when playing music or playing a game and inserting the headset the sound will be outputted on the new channel the headset has. Though the headset and its output gets registered in ubuntu. Is there possible to make ubuntu route all of the outputs already there to the USB headset output when the device is inserted?
<neshaug> I know it is not possible by using the gnome, but is it hard to do it in a shell or something?
<zax> how do i find a driver update in ubuntu ?
<neshaug> *the
<awk> jim_p then how will I install packages if I have no connection, just ifconfig eth0 add ... route add -net ....
<awk> ?
<jim_p> zax: can you be more specific?
<jim_p> awk: edit /etc/network/interfaces to give you ip from dhcp, remove network manager, restart network and wired works like its supposed to
<zax> i am using a sun virtual box in which i run ubuntu, the virtual machine is using "InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter" . my resolution is limited to 800x600, and i want to increase it, i am assuming its a driver issue...
<awk> jim_p thanks.. let me try that...
<jim_p> zax: do you have vbox additions installed?
<jim_p> awk: do you know how?
<awk> jim_p yup.
<zax> dont think so, i am new to both ubuntu and virtual box
<awk> jim_p http://paste.ubuntu.com/73272/
<awk> just those packages to remove?
<alpac0> kir too kose goshade Fateme Zahra
<jim_p> awk: ok you saved me some time to search apt. wicd is NOT in the repos. here    http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<jim_p> awk: sudo apt-get autoremove network-manager          apt will do the rest
<awk> jim_p network manager in intrpid is VERY VERY broken... see all the bugs about vpn, pptp, etc..I had to install kvpn to get a pptp connection to work..
<jim_p> zax: install vbox additions then
<jim_p> awk: you tell me! i have seen non working bluetooth on laptops because of nm
<neshaug> awk: wich network manager does KDE use? I could't get my WLAN to work in KDE..
<jim_p> how do i search a package by name? apt-cache search --whatparameter ?
<jim_p> neshaug: network manager :(
<neshaug> jim_p: strange, cause when I installed gnome on top of KDE I got two user interfaces for the WLAN and the one that came with gnome just worked while the KDE one didn't.
<jim_p> neshaug: see! network manager !@#$ made a mess of 2 simple configs
<jim_p> how do i search a package by name? apt-cache search --whatparameter ?
<selinuxium> Hi all, If I backup the /etc/shadow/ and passwords are changed, If I revert to the backed up shadow file will the user be able to log in using there old password?
<awk> neshaug loll not sure, my first GUI experience with linux in about 8 years... but I would do as jim_p suggested and use wicd
<sainathas> what is the difference between "workspace" and "view port"?
<awk>     deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras
<awk> err
<awk> W: Failed to fetch http://apt.wicd.net/dists/intrpid/extras/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<koshari> sainathas the viewport is the little area on the panel that shows another workspace.
<neshaug> awk: wicd is a network manager "replace" ?
<AmirHossein> kir too kose khoonie Fateme Zahra
<jim_p> awk: you mis an E in intrEpid
<AmirHossein> kos omm Muhammad Rasullullah
<awk> jim_p thanks :P
<jim_p> :P
<zax> how do i change my directory in terminal ?
<zax> and how can i list my optional locations
<awk> ls /
<zax> i am trying to find the directory in which an iso is mounted
<awk> cd (space) directory
<zax> awk thanks
<awk> zax prob /mnt
<koshari> zax cd path/to/where
<awk> ls /mnt
<jim_p> neshaug: yea and thankfully. i look forward to ditch wicd as well and have one single tool for wireless while the wired interface will have static address
<zax> koshari: thanks/for/that
<sainathas> koshari: i want my application to be moved to another virtual desktop in ubuntu.But when i call wnck_window_move_to_workspace() and say move to workspace 2 ,it says workspace 2 doesn't exists
<ampleyfly> sainathas: maybe they're numbered from 0 and up?
<jim_p> zax: are you up to install vbox additions there? you will also need the kernel headers for the installer to continue
<koshari> cant you send it to the new workspace via the title bar of the app?
<awk> jim_p what do you mean by that?
<awk> powertool08:59AM <jim_p> neshaug: yea and thankfully. i look forward to ditch wicd as well and have one single tool for wireless while the wired interface will have
<awk>           static address
<neshaug> jim_p: is it only command line managed or can I manage it using n0me? :)
<sainathas> ampleyfy: when i ask it to get the current work space it says 1
<zax> jim_p: i still cant find my mounted cd
<zax> ls /mnt does not do anything
<awk> zax /cdrom
<coz_> hey guys, I am curious about something..for some reason on intrepid open office now requires openoffice.org-java-common?  and this just happened recently  but not sure which application I installed or whiche extra libs  I installed that may have caused this ?
<awk> ls /cdrom
<jim_p> zax: give me a sec
<sainathas> koshari : my aim is to send it thru a c program. My application needs that
<ampleyfly> sainathas: ok, but worth a try.
<zax> awk thank you that did it
<awk> np.
<zax> flip me, i have a lot to learn.....
<sainathas> ampleyfy:i will try it
<martin_> how install remuco !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ububegin> when i diff a.txt b.txt, i get some results like 4a5 etc... what does it mean... I have tried looking man diff..but man only discusses about how to use the command but not how to interperate the results..
<awk> zax thats how I feel about the GUI I have used *nix for over 10 years... and decided to use a GUI to see what its like and it puts things everywhere I dont want it.. and writes configs that dont work, etc...
<jim_p> awk: well i want the wired interface on the laptop to have static ip for my home network, but i need a wireless tool for other wireless spots. wicd can be set not to manage the wired, but i want something else
<AmirHossein> Ububegin: s/interperate/interpret/
<awk> jim_p eg a working version of network manager? :)
<martin_> any one has instaled any one has instaled remuco
<awk> whynot roll back to gtsy network manager?
<awk> err gutry?
<zax> when i try to run  VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run , it says command not found
<zax> but it is clearly there
<jim_p> awk: hmm no. because of newer dependencies
<whitman> zax, put ./ in front of the command
<jim_p> zax: try             sh VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<whitman> ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<jim_p> zax: sudo in front
<sparrow-jack> !UML
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uml
<sparrow-jack> !IMG
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
<sparrow-jack> !OMG
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<zax> finaly...
<zax> thanks
<zax> now that it will be installed, what do i need to do to get the resolution up ?
<ValentineXX> Hello.... How to get this http://myrtti.jaiku.com/presence/49084248#c-1808425
<jim_p> zax: restart the machine to make it reload the module
<Myrtti> ValentineXX: huh?
<Sinister> dome of the dvds i burn dont play in my dvd recorder but play in my kids 15 dollor dvd player anyone know what im doing wrong ?
<petter> I removed 'pulseaudio' and related packages, but must've missed something. now X11/GNOME won't start, saying: "Couldn't exec /usr/bin/pulse-session: No such file or directory"... how to cleanse my system of PulseAudio entirely?
<magnetron> zax→ is it executable?
<magnetron> zax→ how are you trying to run it?
<ValentineXX> Myrtti: what does this command mean bzr branch lp:gwibber
<hightide> my ssh server wont work
<jim_p> Sinister: high dvd recording speed
<hightide> i've already tried something but still the same
<hightide> i can't get connected through putty
<Myrtti> ValentineXX: you could install bzr, or you could just wait until the package is rolled to the PPA. I assume it won't take that long this time
<jim_p> hightide: port forwarding maybe?
<ValentineXX> Myrtti: ok thanks :)
<Sinister> do i want video dvd or divx ?
<hightide> jim_p: what should i dot with it?
<awk> jim_p hrm, it still doesn't have my wireless network.. any ideas ?
<jim_p> awk: give me a sec ok
<awk> sure
<Frogzoo> Sinister: video dvd, pretty sure
<jim_p> hightide: are you behind a router?
<hightide> well it looks fine when i tried it in my machine but on the other machine it wont
<jim_p> Sinister: video dvd, write speed 8x max
<hightide> jim_p: its not... my box is connected directly to the internet
<Sinister> thanks
<hightide> whenever i get connected to the other machines it says... Network error
<jim_p> awk: do you have wlan here http://wicd.sourceforge.net/preferences.png
<Espadon> hi, is there someone nows the solution about this message from vidalia (Tor) : Please enter your control password (not the hash)
<Sinister> if i can ever find someone to trade me i got this dvd recorder with a 50 houre hard drive in it dont seem to play nothing i burn
<jim_p> Espadon: there is some configuration you must check in /etc
<Espadon> i looked for but i didn't find the soluce
<jim_p> dunno more, used tor rarely
<mojo> Um... i feel dumb, but what log file should i be looking at for a server crash?  I am familiar with /var/log to some degree but not sure where the best place to start is for crash of unknown cause.  the messages.0 file has tonnes of network crap in it (this is a home firewall/router and server).  Nothing useful jumped out.  The kern.log.0 file had much the same but ends with zen exiting signal 15 !?
<jim_p> awk: what is your wireless adapter? i have many more questions to ask :P
<jim_p> Espadon: give me a sec
<hightide> jim_p: what should i do with my ssh?
<joshux> hi ,do you know what's the most used socket library for c++?
<awk> jim_p no device is specified, that field is blank
<jim_p> hightide: can i connect to it?
<jim_p> awk: put wlan0 in there
<Espadon> ok, before i give a precision, vidalia ran correctly then there was a bug, and when i restarted it, it gave me this message
<zax> thank you all, that fixed my driver problem,,, many thnks, no doubt will come back for more
<awk> ok
<hightide> jim_p: sure why not
<jim_p> zax lol, you are welcome
<Frogzoo> mojo: typically kernel crashes won't generate a log
<_spm_Draget> I am configuring ldap and according to a tutorial I found, after installing libnss-ldap, aptitude is supposed to ask me for my ldap secrets. But it does not. Does anyone know how I could enter my ldap login-data?
<jim_p> hightide: pm me please
<Sinister> whats pal/secam or ntsc ?
<mojo> Frogzoo:  okay, well the keyboard lights were blinking and i run this thing headlesss, so...
<Frogzoo> Sinister: TV video formats - pal in europe, ntsc in US
<speakman> Do I have to do anything to activate avahi/zeroconf on Intrepid? My fresh install doesn't handle .local domains and stuff
<mojo> Frogzoo:  maybe a hardware falure.  just hoping i could see if maybe it was a panic
<Sinister> thnaks
<jim_p> Sinister: encoding types for tvs . pal = europe, ntsc= america , secam = japan
<Frogzoo> mojo: next time, try if you can still ssh in..
<Sinister> thnaks
<Sinister> its just spung bob for my kids but they want to watch them on the big tv
<Frogzoo> ntsc stands for "never twice same colour" btw
<fresco20> my Compiz's broken, cant reenable it any more, what should I do, I'm using an Intel 950
<jim_p> Espadon: here is the file /etc/privoxy/config
<sparrow-jack> hi i havent recv my free cd yet? 1 month already?
<mojo> Frogzoo:  i had an active ssh session but it froze, webmin no resp., no SAK response (tried to reboot nicey-nicely)
<jim_p> fresco20: disable it       metacity --replace
<awk> jim_p it seems that it must have 'broke' my wlan driver or something on kernel upgrade?
<bmagoha> my keyboard is not okay. when i press alt + f2 i get @ and yet there is a key clearly marked @ which instead is giving me ¨. how do i change this?
<soa2ii> How can I rerun the configuration I got with installing libpam-ldap libnss-ldap nss-updatedb libnss-db
<jim_p> awk: what chipset are you on?
<jim_p> bmagoha: keyboard layout options
<lakitu> is merging partitions risky?
<Espadon> thank, i know this file, but i launched vidalia, tor was active, but few seconds after, vidalia closed alone, i don't find anything suspect in the privoxy configuration file (config)
<mojo> Frogzoo:  oh the poor thing lost it's psu with the lights out in the rains a couple days back and we put an old one in it.  maybe i need to get a voltmeter on that puppy. thoug we don't tax this serve to much pwer wise.
<klos> does anyone knows a low resource spreadsheet / escel file reader/viewer which is multiplatform.... it should be really small comparable to a texteditor or soemthing
<jim_p> lakitu: not if they are empty
<lakitu> jim_p: but if they're not - it is?
<jim_p> klos: gnumeric
<jim_p> lakitu: what do they contain?
<klos> i stehre gnumeric for mac?
<lakitu> jim_p: ntfs files.. pictures, writing, music
<Frogzoo> klos: open office is the best you'll find for multiplatform
<jim_p> klos: stehre = ??
<klos> is there sorry :)
<mojo> there
<mojo> :)
<Frogzoo> gnumeric won't read excel
<fresco20> jim_p, i disabled it, now what?
<klos> maybe i should explain the purpose, what im actually wanting to do is to convert a text file into something where i can sort a pecific value in the text file
<soa2ii> How can I rerun the configuration I got with installing libpam-ldap libnss-ldap nss-updatedb libnss-db
<awk> jim_p in device manger in ubuntu it has it as a atheros wilress lan, but this model laptop can support or comes with a broadcom an intel?
<jim_p> Frogzoo: yes it can!
<klos> so i think a spreadsheet or html woudl be the easiest but i mgiht be wrong
<Frogzoo> jim_p: ok, I'll shutup
<jim_p> lol Frogzoo . i dont mind
<con-man> all my videos are playing with a dark contrast, not matter what monitor I use or what video player I use.  help!! how am I supposed to watch porn like this...
<con-man> anyone have ideas?
<fresco20> coz the laptop seems to be less responsive without compiz, don't know why
<jim_p> con-man: video player?
<mojo> cat file | sort .?
<jim_p> fresco20: do you run metacity now? remove compiz from synaptic
<con-man> jim_p: xine, vlc, mplayer, doesn't matter
<jim_p> con-man: vga you have?
<petter> any pointers on getting the proprietary nvidia drivers working in 8.10 and kernel 2.6.24-19-rt?
<con-man> jim_p: huh?
<Serva> Hi. I have downloaded the iso image for ubuntu. How can I burn the bootable ISO image on windows?
<jim_p> con-man: what vga do you have?
<Espadon> i'm just looking in the following file .viadalia/torrc (Tor configuration file by vidalia), there is a line with HaschedControlPassword 16: .....maybe it's that ?
<jim_p> Serva: with nero?
<fresco20> jim_p, i see metacity in the process list. i'll remove compiz now
<con-man> jim_p: Nvidia 8800 GTS
<jim_p> awk are you there?
<jim_p> con-man: and all other desktop is bright? change video output to gl or x11 or xv
<con-man> everything else is fine
<awk> jim_p intresting, check here http://paste.ubuntu.com/73279/
<awk> since the 14th when it stopped working I have no kern.og or messages log about this card
<con-man> jim_p: yeah everything else is fine, not sure what to do
<awk> err kern.log
<soa2ii> How can I rerun the configuration I got with installing libpam-ldap libnss-ldap nss-updatedb libnss-db
<jim_p> awk: put wifi0 in the preferences box
<Serva> Nero is not free.. and I dont burn anything frequently.
<awk> jim_p tried that... lspci isn't shopwing the card..
<jim_p> Serva: well what do you use?
<Serva> jim_p, imageburn
<fresco20> jim_p, i got compiz completely removed, should i reinstall it?
<jim_p> awk: :O lsudb maybe?
<awk> wait it is 0a:03.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<jim_p> fresco20: no
<con-man> jim_p: just turned off compiz-fusion and that fixed it -_-
<fresco20> jim_p, so i'll just live without it? is there anyway too make to computer run faster?
<jim_p> hey hey one at a time
<con-man> jim_p: no wait it didnt
<jim_p> Serva: look in the imageburn help files on how to burn an image of a disk on a disk
<coz_> fresco20,   i just saw your post   what is the hardware configuration of your system?
<jim_p> awk: any luck?
<fresco20> coz_, i have a dual core, with gma 950 and 1g of ram
<con-man> jim_p: : (
<coz_> fresco20, ok and what was the issue with compiz fusion?
<lonejack> hi, does somebody know how to set Evince in order to visualize in continuous mode? Every time i open a new document it is necessary to set manually that option. Thank you
<fresco20> compiz used to work out of the box but recently it has disappeared and i cannot reenable it
<fresco20> i guess due to some system updates
<awk> jim_p http://paste.ubuntu.com/73281/     (no luck) but shouldnt the wifi0 interface come up?
<coz_> fresco20,  mm well the hardware can handle it for sure   I am curious which system updates may have caused this to fail
<jim_p> con-man: did you change video output to gl or xv or something??
<Petein> hi.i dont know what happened but when I execute NetworkManager is not showing and I can't connect to the internet. How can i restore my network settings? I didnt keep any backup files
<con-man> jim_p: how do I do that
<fresco20> coz_, i was wondering too :(
<jim_p> wait everyone
<coz_> fresco20,  how did you uninstall compiz fusion?
<WIGGMPk> So general question.. How MUCH better is Intrepid of Hardy ?? In terms of stability, hardware support, bugs *shrug*?
<jim_p> con-man: its in the options of each player
<awk> WIGGMPk to many bugs at the moment... hold off
<awk> :P
<fresco20> coz_, i went to synaptic and remove every compiz-related packages
<DIFH-iceroot> WIGGMPk: hardy is LTS
<jim_p> WIGGMPk: errr... hmmm...   worse than hardy
<coz_> fresco20, are you running Gnome?
<DIFH-iceroot> WIGGMPk: LTS is more important for me then the newest software
<fresco20> coz_, for sure
<con-man> jim_p: tried changing it, nothing
<coz_> fresco20, well actually all you really had to do was go to system/preferences/appearacne/visual effects and select "None" to shut it down
<husaini> hi
<WIGGMPk> awk: jim_p: DIFH-iceroot: except I have an ASUS G50VT laptop (because my old one just died) and ran the LiveCD of hardy and its craptastic
<jim_p> con-man: you change, exit the player, start it again and recheck
<jim_p> WIGGMPk: lmao
<husaini> anyone know how to know iptables working on my ubuntu ?
<con-man> jim_p: yup, didnt work
<DIFH-iceroot> husaini: what? you want to know how to use iptables?
<jim_p> con-man: then i quit. look for some setting in nvidia control panel
<fresco20> coz_, lol, in fact it got done automatically, anyway, i'll reboot the system now. the thing is i was trying to upload around 100mb of pics to Flickr and Firefox just hung, though the upload process was still runing
<coz_> fresco20, no harm in reinstalling it and if you do  also include compizconfig-settings-manager  open that with ccsm   then
<Nicole> hello, how do I install a device mapper on the 8.10 live cd
<husaini> how to know my iptables working fine ?
<Nicole> please =)
<awk> jim_p should I roll back kernels?
<histo> Anyone know how to put the K Menu back on the panel? I lost it after a reboot and if I add the Application Launcher Widget its completely different
 * husaini confuse
<jim_p> awk: did you put wifi0 in the preferences box in wicd? also, is the driver from madwifi?
<coz_> fresco20, then  just above the "Close" button is preferences  if compiz fusion is again not working  hit the reset to default button and change the backend to flat-file to see if that fixes anything
<WIGGMPk> jim_p: any suggestions? Ibex is just gonna be a headache right now??
<awk> jim_p the driver is from ubuntu not sure where it got it from
<Frogzoo> husaini: just say what your problem is
<jim_p> WIGGMPk: yes, avoid it for now
<fresco20> has anyone also tried the new bitdefender for unices, it scanned the same proc/task folder for almost 2 hours, funny AV
<jim_p> histo: better ask in #kubuntu
<con-man> jim_p: but my porn :(
<fresco20> coz_, ok thanks :)
<husaini> i already make one script for my iptables
<husaini> but now i dont know
<husaini> its working or not
<DIFH-iceroot> husaini: test it
<coz_> fresco20,  also since you have intel I would stop in at #compiz-fusion and speak with crdlb about this
<jim_p> con-man: well its some video overlay issue. what else can i do?
<awk> jim_p in hard devices in ubuntu its saying this driver is active an in use... but thats bs
<elkbuntu> fresco20, ubuntu channels do not support that.
<Frogzoo> husaini: sudo iptables -L -v to see current rules
<Nicole> server
<DIFH-iceroot> husaini: then you know if it is working
<soa2ii> How can I rerun the configuration I got with installing libpam-ldap libnss-ldap nss-updatedb libnss-db
<histo> jim_p: yeah I did no answer yet
<fresco20> elkbuntu, i was just asking, thanks for reminding me
<husaini> lets me try now
<jim_p> histo: its a kde subject, sorry
<elkbuntu> fresco20, sorry, wrong person even.
<DIFH-iceroot> soa2ii: dpkg-reconfigure paketname
<elkbuntu> con-man, ubuntu channels do not support porn.
<jim_p> awk: does it say which driver is it?
<con-man> elkbuntu: but you do support video playback
<awk> jim_p naa, just says its tested bu the ubuntu team
<U-b-u-n-t-u> are there any good speech to text reader for ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> hello. i get this error after installing ubuntu 7.10 on my 40 gb wd hdd - GRUB LOADING STAGE 1.5 READ ERROR - how can i fix this?
<Nicole> I am trying to recover a lvm2 volume group, using the ubuntu 8.10 livecd, but the kernel does not have the device mapper configured, is there a module I can load?
<jim_p> U-b-u-n-t-u: festival
<elkbuntu> con-man, yes, i dont need or want to know the subject though.
<awk> jim_p should I try downloading my own driver and use ndiswrapper, etc?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jim_p, if I save a doc in txt it will read it??
<histo> I'll just remove the .kde directory brb
<jim_p> awk: no, not ndiswrapper
<con-man> elkbuntu: I thought conveying the urgency of the issue might help
<jim_p> U-b-u-n-t-u: i think so.
<ubuntu_> anyone?
<theFariztha> hi
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks jim_p  I am going to check it out now
<ubuntu_> hello. i get this error after installing ubuntu 7.10 on my 40 gb wd hdd - GRUB LOADING STAGE 1.5 READ ERROR - how can i fix this?
<jim_p> ubuntu_: reinstall grub :(
<ubuntu_> how?
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elkbuntu> con-man, no, it does not convey any sort of urgency, just your lack of manners and consideration for this family-friendly channel.
<husaini> not working la
<WIGGMPk> Say you forgot to backup your firefox bookmarks. but you still have your old partitions (old hard drive) from your other computer.. is there a way to retrieve them and how?
<om3> wat is better ubuntu or debian
<jim_p> con-man: do as i said. search nvidia control panel for options
<joaopinto> !best | om3
<ubottu> om3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jim_p> om3: debian for dozens of reasons except user friendlyness
<DIFH-iceroot> WIGGMPk: just copy the profile ~/.firefox from the old partition
<jim_p> awk: can i pm you?
<_spm_Draget> dpkg --configure ldap-auth-client says that the package is already installed and configured. But I was never asked for the configuration. How can I force it or remove the configuration?
<WIGGMPk> DIFH-iceroot: sweet.. I figured it would be there.. thanks mate
<Dolo> anyone using compiz know how to switch to 4 desktops instead of 4 virtual desktops?
<husaini> its not working la
<husaini> :(
<ValentineXX> How to know from Ubuntu that i am on 32bit or 64bit? and what is my motherboard 32 or 64?
<DIFH-iceroot> _spm_Draget: dpkg-reconfigure
<jim_p> Dolo: define the difference between 4 desktops and 4 virtual desktops
<joaopinto> _spm_Draget, If it does not ask for a configuration, is because the install/configure script does not provide such interface
<Frogzoo> ValentineXX: lshw will show
<roy_hobbs> Hey is there any way to bring the network back up right away when coming out of suspend?  Right now it waits until I log back in.
<joaopinto> _saw, dpkg -L ldap-auth-client , look for the files on /etc
<jim_p> ValentineXX: uname -r will tell you the kernel if its 64 bit or not
<Frogzoo> ValentineXX: also uname -m
<Dolo> anyone here using compiz familiar with virtual desktop?
<ValentineXX> i686 what is this?
<Frogzoo> ValentineXX: 32
<jim_p> ValentineXX: and any cpu less that 4 years old can run 64 bit
<DIFH-iceroot> ValentineXX: x_86 32bit
<U-b-u-n-t-u> EasyBCD 1.7.2 <<< this is a good program for a windows/linux partition'ed hd to get vista boot loader back
<jim_p> ValentineXX: its 32 bit optimized for intel cpus
<Dolo> trying to swith from 4 virtual desktops to 4 desktops
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ive used it
<jim_p> i use it too :P
<ValentineXX> hmm
<U-b-u-n-t-u> duno if that helps?
<jim_p> Dolo: define the difference between 4 desktops and 4 virtual desktops
<Dolo> jim_p: are you using compiz?
<jim_p> Dolo: no. ati's "blessings" you know :P
<jim_p> awk: are you there mate?
<WIGGMPk> DIFH-iceroot: you sure its in ~/.firefox?
<Dolo> jim_p: if your not running the software how can u hlep
<DIFH-iceroot> WIGGMPk: yes
<awk> jim_p yes, just ooking at other things I can find..
<DIFH-iceroot> WIGGMPk: ~/ == /home/current-user
<WIGGMPk> DIFH-iceroot: well, i dont have a .firefox in my /home partitions
<awk> jim_p iwconfig shows me nothing
<WIGGMPk> DIFH-iceroot: i know
<WIGGMPk> DIFH-iceroot: I checked the LiveCD directory too.. "cd ~/.firefox" gets No such file or directory
<jim_p> Dolo: what do you mean with desktops instead of virtual desktops? different icons on each dekstop, different theme, different wall?
<Dolo> yea
<DIFH-iceroot> WIGGMPk: sorry ~/-mozilla/firefox
<DIFH-iceroot> WIGGMPk: sorry ~/.mozilla/firefox
<phantomcircuit> is there a gui way to format a flash drive?
<WIGGMPk> DIFH-iceroot: *duh* i should of notcied that
<WIGGMPk> DIFH-iceroot: thanks again
<Dolo> in settings i can add many virtual desktops but the virtual desktop are just copys of 1
<Frogzoo> phantomcircuit: gparted
<DIFH-iceroot> phantomcircuit: pgarted
<DIFH-iceroot> phantomcircuit: gparted
<Dolo> i wanted to have 4 desktops instead so i could make them differnt
<theFariztha> hi anybody, how can i detect my vga card. i'm using ubuntu 7.10 and my vga is ati radeon x1200. Anyone can help me?
<joaopinto> Docal, as far as I know that is not possible at the moment, check http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/901/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> so festival doesnt have a GUI? its all terminal?
<Dolo> jim_p:  ??
<_coredump_> moinsen
<NightDragon> coredump: Wie gehts?
<jim_p> Dolo: all you can do with compiz is to have a different wall on each desktop. nothing more nothing less. icons, theme etc remain the same
<theFariztha> jim_p can i pm you?
<lonejack> hi, does somebody know how to set Evince in order to visualize in continuous mode? Every time i open a new document it is necessary to set manually that option. Thank you
<lonejack> PAGE DOWN...
<woody86> can someone help me out, my wireless in 8.10 only works for about 2 mins, then disconnects from network, and won't reconnect until I restart comp, and when I restart comp my harddrive is in read-only mode??
<jim_p> theFariztha: sure
<phantomcircuit> is there any reason to use ext2 on a flash drive and not ext3?
<jim_p> phantomcircuit: no
<jim_p> theFariztha: i am on the phone. pm me and wait
<NewFAQs> Hello,
<NewFAQs> Hello
<U-b-u-n-t-u> wobblyw1 your router wouldnt happen to be a linksys would it?
<NewFAQs> Hello I am just wondering how I get wifi working on UBuntu 8.10 ATheros acer 5070z
<Freku> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NewFAQs> It says the driver is installed and active? yet it wont see my WIFI connection?
<TedLinux> hello
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Freku can I get a copy of the script?
<Serraphyn> How do I find out what is using so much memory on my PC? I have 2g or ram and it says I have only 572M free when i do a >free command
<Frogzoo> Serraphyn: probly just buffer space - run 'top' - hit 'M'
<Freku> what script ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> the help !
<Serraphyn> Frogzoo, do you mean its there?
<Freku> is a bot on this channel
<Serraphyn> I did that, I have Xorg using 834m under Virt
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: what's up ?
<Freku> !ubbotu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubbotu
<U-b-u-n-t-u> its an eegy with a tcl?
<NewFAQs> Ok that forum you directed me to sucks I am a noob, and I am sick of this crap i have tried 4x forums already and command line
<U-b-u-n-t-u> heya ikonia
<Freku> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: explain your question please.
<Mulder> i let my / run out of room, rebooted. so um, ... sound doesnt work now :S
<Mulder> hwo do i fix it
<NewFAQs> WIFI ON UBUNTU AND ITS SUPPORTED DRIVERS 8.10 SUCK! and dont work.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> oh we have a help channel on another network and I just wondered if they was a tcl
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, what is your problem?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> sometimes people arent around to help there
<ikonia> NewFAQs: if you want support, ask, if you want to rant, go else where
<NewFAQs> I asked for help.
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: tcl ?
<Serraphyn> NewFAQs, not a very good way to get help ranting like that
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yeah like eggdrop tcl?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> script
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, Please have some patience... now what kind of card do you have?
<Serraphyn> Frogzoo, I did that, I have Xorg using 834m under Virt
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but I guess its  a help bot someone programed?
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: search the net, tehre are plenty of eggdrop scripts around, not really an ubuntu issue
<U-b-u-n-t-u> oh I know ikonia
<NewFAQs> I have a atheros 801
<felixdz> Is there a good doc on how to troubleshoot pulseaudio? It worked in Hardy but has failed after upgrade.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I was just asking if that was a tcl on the bot here
<NewFAQs> 80*.** atheros wifi
<Mulder> better yet, how do i reset pulse audio
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u it's a supybot
<Frogzoo> NewFAQs: caps & raving don't help to get help, wifi on broadcom chips suck, it's true
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, Ok stand by for a sec
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nice thanks ikonia
<Mulder> alsa/oss programs still play sound
<NewFAQs> Its not a broadband its a atheros?
<Frogzoo> NewFAQs: ok, so support is good, & doesn't suck
<ikonia> NewFAQs a broadband ?
<Mulder> ah!
<Mulder> that was easy
<NewFAQs> sory broadcom*
<Mulder> delete .pulse and .pulse-cookie
<NewFAQs> Its a ATheros
<NewFAQs> not broadcom
<Serraphyn> Frogzoo, so only have 25% of my ram free is normal?
<Frogzoo> Serraphyn: perfectly normal
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, does Ubuntu recognise the card?
<Serraphyn> k, thats good to know
<Serraphyn> lspci -l | grep atheros ?
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, Serraphyn that is right, lspci | grep atheros
<klaim> why is ubuntu slow when watching videos?
<NewFAQs> Mechdave it says in "DRIVER Organizer thing" That the 802.11 is no priorty driver atheros card in use?
<Serraphyn> LOL I'm amazed that just popped in my head
<ikonia> Mechdave that doesn't mean ubuntu recognises the card, that is just a match to pciid's file
<Frogzoo> klaim: cos you're on a P3?
<Serraphyn> ikonia, its a start
<ikonia> Serraphyn: in what way ?
<Mechdave> ikonia, Oh ok, is there a better way?
<ikonia> Mechdave see if the correct kernel module is loaded, thats what shoes it's recognised, or look in dmesg or the syslog
<ikonia> shows even
<Serraphyn> ikonia, if it sees it there he knows to to grep for from dmesg
<ikonia> Serraphyn no
<ikonia> Serraphyn: pciids is just a reference file, it doesn't mean recognises it
<NewFAQs> Wow, I am such a Noob and all i want is wifi working :(
<Serraphyn> k, thats how I got a wifi to work but w/e
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, Try dmesg | grep atheros
<Serraphyn> NewFAQs, I had to buy a card that was on the Wifi list for linux someone gave me once to get it to work
<NewFAQs> I am using Acer Aspire 5570z everything else works fine ATheros 802.11 PCI card, and wifi won't turn on and driver is enabled.
<ikonia> NewFAQs: do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<NewFAQs> How do i try that?
<NewFAQs> No
<NewFAQs> I am new to this :(
<ikonia> !paste > NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs, please see my private message
<ikonia> NewFAQs: check out that first of all
<ikonia> NewFAQs: then I'm going to ask you to put some information in it for me to see
<NewFAQs> Ummm what? I am confused :( I dont know.
<Serraphyn> NewFAQs, good luck with wifi, took me 2 weeks to get it to work on a recommended card but maybe you will get lucky.
<ikonia> NewFAQs ubottu just sent you a private message
<Serraphyn> Pastebin confuses you?
<NewFAQs> I didn't undestand it and closed it.
<ikonia> NewFAQs: check the info ubottu just sent you
<ikonia> NewFAQs: what wasn't clear?
 * Serraphyn hands NewFAQs a rope to tie to his pc to turn it into a boat anchor
<NewFAQs> I have to download something called paste? That is irrelevant to wifi?
<Mechdave> !paste > mechdave
<ubottu> Mechdave, please see my private message
<ikonia> NewFAQs: never mind, if you can't be bothered to read it, I'll leave it there
<NewFAQs> I didn't understand it I AM A NOOB.
<sinan> How can i know if my wireless driver support txpower change?
<ikonia> NewFAQs: it said to visit a website, thats all
<ikonia> NewFAQs: it's clear you didn't read it
<Frogzoo> sinan: try changing it :)
<NewFAQs> You can just say SEP l dpg command to noobs
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, You need to use a pastebin to send multiple lines of text to this channel
<omgitsashark> Hey all
<NewFAQs> well can you please PM me it again
<omgitsashark> I am looking for a program that would let me teather my motoq to the internet on linux
<Serraphyn> I stand by my boat anchor comment
<subir> any good documentation for using rsync?
<sinan> Frogzoo: i did, iwconfig reports it has been changed, but I don't feel it is. I lowered it very much and I still can communicate with an AP 2 rooms away!
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mechdave> !paste > NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs, please see my private message
<NewFAQs> Ok I opened the URL
<Serraphyn> !paste > Serraphyn
<ubottu> Serraphyn, please see my private message
<NewFAQs> Ok so i paste your name in the "poster"
<NewFAQs> ?
<Serraphyn> NewFAQs, your the poster
<NewFAQs> Oh ok.
<Serraphyn> NewFAQs, as in you are the one posting
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, Hang on shall give you a little help with it
<NewFAQs> Ok i entered my name,
<NewFAQs> Now what do i need to post?
 * Serraphyn wishes Mechdave and ikonia good luck on the next few parts
<cosmodad> I just replaced g++ version 4.3 by 4.2, but now it won't create a proper link from /usr/bin/g++ to /usr/bin/g++-4.2. Shouldn't Ubuntu be smart enough to do this by its own? Is this a bug?
<ikonia> cosmodad I would have thought so
<Serraphyn> cosmodad, you downgraded?
<cosmodad> Serraphyn: g++? yes.
<ikonia> cosmodad: what does the /etc/alternatives file show ?
<Mechdave> Serraphyn, thanks :)
<Serraphyn> cosmodad, something wrong with 4.3?
<Mechdave> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73297/
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73297/
 * NewFAQs Waits to know what to paste in that box.
<cosmodad> Serraphyn: it wouldn't compile a specific project with 4.3, so I wanted to try 4.2.
<cosmodad> ikonia: I checked that, but actually there is neither a g++ nor gcc link in /etc/alternatives.
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, Ok now do a dmesg > pastefile.txt in a terminal
<ikonia> cosmodad: most odd
<ikonia> cosmodad: waht does "which g++" show
<cosmodad> ikonia: empty.
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, then gedit pastefile.txt
<NewFAQs> newfaqs@Acer:~$ dmesg > pastefile.txt
<NewFAQs> newfaqs@Acer:~$
<nucco> hi, how do I empty trash from the commandline?
<cosmodad> ikonia: the only g++-related binary in /usr/bin is g++-4.2.
<Frogzoo> sinan: oic
<Mechdave> then select all and paste it into the content box
<NewFAQs> Ok i am not going to bother, Is there any other linux beter than this?
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, then select all and paste it into the content box
<NewFAQs> Nothing came up when i did that
<Serraphyn> NewFAQs, they all are pretty much the same when it comes to WiFi issue.  If you don't want to take a few minutes withsomeone go back to some mindless OS like Mac or winblows
<nucco> I can't find the trash folder from the terminal
<NewFAQs> I just typed that in a terminal and nothing happened?
<ikonia> Serraphyn: it's called windows please
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: so old isnt it
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: agreed
<nucco> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<NewFAQs> No offence, but if windows XP can run wireless and this can't well obviously its clear to which OS is better.
<Serraphyn> ikonia, no thanks, since XP it lost that name
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, It does take a lot of working out to get all things going... It took me a good 3 months to get myself half confident when I started
<ikonia> NewFAQs: your welcoem to chose your OS
<ikonia> NewFAQs: sorry, welcome to choose your OS
<ActionParsnip> NewFAQs: in your case, if thats how you determine quality, then yes absolutely
<NewFAQs> Mechdave can you PM me please.
<Serraphyn> NewFAQs, enjoy spending like 2 grand getting the same benifits from windows you get from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> NewFAQs: i pretty much garuntee ndiswrapper will make it work
<Mechdave> NewFAQs, sure
<NewFAQs> i tried installing nds wrapper and i couldnt work out the command lines
<ActionParsnip> NewFAQs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<bmagoha> Now how can i install .rpm packages in ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> bmagoha: you really shouldnt, you should try to find .deb or compile source
<remoteCTR1> have the names of libqt4 components been changed in intrepid? cos i cant install skype anymore...
<ikonia> bmagoha: rpm's are not meant for ubuntu, what software are you looking for ?
<ActionParsnip> bmagoha: if you REALLY have to you can use alien
<Serraphyn> bmagoha, I thought I saw a prog called rpm2deb, might google it
<ActionParsnip> !alien | bmagoha
<ubottu> bmagoha: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<vega> NewFAQs: it's not like it's ubuntu/linux fault if your wlan card maker doesn't provide proper drivers for it
<ActionParsnip> (replace quite with VERY)
 * ActionParsnip points out Creatives excellent Windows support :D:D:D
<ActionParsnip> NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nabilgod> ive just installed and booted off a live usb, how do i edit the grub menu?
<Serraphyn> bmagoha, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Convert-rpm2deb-11999.shtml
<ActionParsnip> nabilgod: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<remoteCTR1> nabilgod: it is in /nboot/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> i always mix that up
<remoteCTR1> oops menat menu.list
<ActionParsnip> which is it
<ActionParsnip> sources.lst / menu.list
<ActionParsnip> always mixes me up :(
<karthik> quit
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: ya i know lol and so...
<Serraphyn> see ya guys gonna go cuddle with hubby
<bmagoha> Serraphyn: Thanks checking
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: do you happen to know if qt libraries have been renamed in intrpid? cos i get errors when attempting to install skype but its basically there just with another name...
<nabilgod> hey this is a live usb, there is no /boot/grub
 * paul68 joining Actionparsnip telling that the same goes for the linux support from creative ;-)
<Serraphyn> bmagoha, lots of hits on google with just rpm2dev, might read some threads on it, don't know how good it works
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: afaik, no should be ok. you may have to symlink some :(
<nabilgod> and btw its menu.lst
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: seems so...
 * Serraphyn wonders off to bed
<remoteCTR1> nabilgod: what is a live usb?
<jim_p> 64bit flash native by adobe!!! http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/            yeeeeee. 2 more gigs and i am out for 64!
<nabilgod> Ohh Ubuntu lets you install the live cd to a USB pen drive, but it alows for persistance
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i delete lvm groups in alternate intallation ?
<nabilgod> but it boots just like a live cd with crappy options, but i can't find where to change the grub startup
<ikonia> pvandewyngaerde you need to remoev all the logical volumes, deactivate teh group, remove the disks, then remove the volume group
<pvandewyngaerde> but they are in use, i can not remove them
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | nabilgod
<ubottu> nabilgod: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ikonia> pvandewyngaerde then you need to umount them
<ikonia> pvandewyngaerde: how do you expect to remove a volume group if it's in use
<pvandewyngaerde> is is not mounted, it is free space
<ikonia> pvandewyngaerde then what is using the volume group ?
<remoteCTR1> what is a transitional package?
<pvandewyngaerde> i wanted to create an encrypted partition,   but in auto mode it wastes my space to swap space
<ikonia> pvandewyngaerde what is using the volume group
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: When a package changes names (or is replaced, etc), the oldpackage sticks around for a release, so people upgrading get the new one.
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: can i install both verions simultaneously?
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: for example, when gaim was renamed to pidgin, the release where gaim didn't exist (but pidgin did), "gaim" was still a package, which depended solely on "pidgin"
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: No, the old version doesn't exist.  It merely depends on the new version as a package.
<pvandewyngaerde> i have a lvm vg eeepc lv root   and a lvm vg eeepc lv swap , using lvm on sda1 crypt
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: oh i see so if i apt-get install the old version it installs the new one and puts a link top it?
<remoteCTR1> to not top
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: No, the old one doesn't get installed.  Transitional packages exist solely for package manager purposes, not for files on your system.
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: It's not a "real" package, which is why its labelled transitional.
<pvandewyngaerde> i can remove the partitions, in the lvm vg, but not the lvm itself
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: so i also cant install it, what do i do to get my skype installation running then?
<apeiron> Use Ekiga?
 * apeiron ducks
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: What do you mean?  What does skype depend on thats a transitional package?
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: i just tryed by setting a softlink to the new versions but that dont work
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: exactly
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: No, that was a question.  Do you not have skype as a deb?
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: screams for libqt4-core and -gui but those now are named libqtcore4 and libqtgui4
<xim__> how can i reinstall my sound driver in ubuntu?
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: Get a package for your Ubuntu version (that one is for an older version)
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: i do have it as .deb but as said when i dpkg -i that it screams
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: well there is no other on the homepage
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: This is for Intrepid?
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: Whats wrong with the version in medibuntu?
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: it is for ubuntu 7.04+ and ther is no other on skypes homepage
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: i guess nothing but i am not running medibuntu...
<MrMist> I'm having REALLY big problems with setting up a LDAP client on intrepid
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: You can download the package from medibuntu separately.
<Flannel> !medibuntu | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MrMist> Any LDAP experts around ?
<M0badedr> hello all
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: welli welli welli dont lough at me please but i just tryed out what happens if i try n install that transitional package, and you know what? it worked:D
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: skype installed and running
<M0badedr> my server is not resolving names example yahoo.com
<Flannel> remoteCTR1: Even if the package works, skype may not (and it might act oddly even if it runs).  You really should just get the completely up to date version from medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> M0badedr: add some public dns servers to /etc/resolv.conf
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: that a point..
<M0badedr> ok let me try
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: very vell will do so, thanks alot!:)
<theFariztha> thanks jim_p :)
<jim_p> hahaha
<jim_p> you are welcome theFariztha
<ActionParsnip> M0badedr: http://66.37.153.109/public-dns-servers.shtml
<remoteCTR1> Flannel: one more i got as you seem to be familiar with medibuntu: can you create home vids with that? meaning are there tools to create home vids for linux?
<ActionParsnip> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.3-0.0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 3044 kB, installed size 8036 kB
<Serva> Is there any possible way to be able to work on ubuntu on windows vista, without creating a separate partition and all
<ActionParsnip> Serva: virtual box / vmware
<Serva> How do I do that that ActionParsnip
<Mechdave> Serva, you can try wubi
<apeiron> VirtualPC!
<Serva> looks awezommm Mechdave, trying it now
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox | serva
<ubottu> serva: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<apeiron> er, VirtualBox, rather
<apeiron> yeah, that. :) I get 'em confused.
<M0badedr> ActionParsnip:i added 2 public dns from my ISP
<M0badedr> did not work
<ActionParsnip> M0badedr: add a few of those
<ActionParsnip> M0badedr: those are openly accessible by all and will resolve web addresses to ip
<M0badedr> ya ya i know look i used sudo pico /etc/resolve.conf and i added two dns servers still not working
<david_> how to change user name on kubuntu 8.10??
<phantomcircuit> i want to setup a software raid 1 for two hdd how cna i do that?
<khussein78> join #centos
<david_> Is there any way to change User Name [kubuntu 8,10]
<^Cheeky> my computer seems to have crashed or lost something, because i woke up today and i have all my book marks missing, and my trash bin icon in my desktop dissapeared. i also visited some sites on firefox, and checked in my history if it woul be added and nothing was there!  for some reason also my internet seems very very slow almost like dial up speeds, and when i try to use my torrent client it only reaches 23 kbs, even if the torrent
<^Cheeky>  is well seeded, can anyone please tell me what might have happened or whats going on ?
<ActionParsnip> Serva: fyi, you will NOT be able to game in the VM
<Mechdave> david_, use usermod to change your username. read the manual for it by typing man usermod in a terminal
<adam7> !raid | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<M0badedr> ActionParsnip:Any ideas ???
<david_> Mechdave: thank you
<ActionParsnip> M0badedr: can you ping websites by ip?
<M0badedr> ya i can
<ActionParsnip> M0badedr: what do you get from nslookup <web address>
<sinan> how can i know the version of iwlwifi that I am running ?
<romilus> привет все
<Mechdave> david_, no problems, give us another call if you run into trouble after reading the manual
<bazhang> !ru | romilus
<ubottu> romilus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> sinan: dpkg -l | grep iwlwifi
<M0badedr> ActionParsnip:connection time out;no servers could be reached
<ActionParsnip> can you ping the dns servers?
<sinan> ActionParsnip: it doesn't return anything ..
<ActionParsnip> M0badedr: if you can install traceroute, perform a traceroute test
<ActionParsnip> sinan: dpkg -l | grep -i wifi
<sinan> ActionParsnip: still nothing ! :)
<M0badedr> i can ping the gateway
<Elmnas> can someone help me to install a .tar.bz2 I have it on my desktop please
<bazhang> Elmnas, what package
<ActionParsnip> sinan: ok then we'll go all out: dpkg -l | less
<Elmnas> bazhang rt2870-kernel-2.6.24-nemesis.tar.bz2
<M0badedr> and the packey tarceroute is not installed
<abayomi> Does anyone here know anything about freenx vnc server
<abayomi> ?
<M0badedr> packa*ge
<ActionParsnip> sinan: if you didnt install it via package then i dont know
<ActionParsnip> !freenx | abayomi
<ubottu> abayomi: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bazhang> Elmnas, please keep it in channel
<sinan> ActionParsnip: yes, i didn't indeed. I think it comes bundled with the Kernel
<Elmnas> ok
<Smorg> I'm putting kubuntu on a friend's xp machine. Theres no free local storage and thus no swap. Is there a way to boot without x, then use nbd-client to swapon a swap file created with dd over a lan, then start x?
<abayomi> ubottu: I have been trying to install it on my server remotely
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Elmnas> bazhang its a patch to use a program
<ikonia> Smorg you don't need swap to boot
<bazhang> Elmnas, what version of ubuntu and have you patched before
<Elmnas> bazhang can you remote please I dont understand the readme file
<M0badedr> do anyone know public DNS server i can ping ???
<ActionParsnip> sinan: man lsmod
<Smorg> ikonia: you do if there isn't enough ram to load an entire instance of kde4.
<an> hello,guys
<ikonia> M0badedr: you can ping any server, doesn't have to be a dns
<Elmnas> bazhang I have never patched before and Im running xandros eee
<ikonia> Smorg: dead then
<Elmnas> bazhang maybe wrong channel
<ikonia> Smorg: you could boot single user mode ?
<M0badedr> ikoia: i can ping any ip
<ikonia> Smorg: thats as minimal as it can get
<sinan> ActionParsnip: yeah, tried lsmod before, but it doesn't seem to show the version.
<bazhang> Elmnas, why not run ubuntu on that eeepc
<ikonia> M0badedr: sure, if there is no firewal blocking it
<ActionParsnip> sinan: is there any switches you can put on lsmod to show versions
<bazhang> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Elmnas> bazhang I used eeeubuntu but It was so slow
<M0badedr> i resolve the yahoo ip address form another computer and i ping it form my server it worked but the server is not resoling any host name
<jeremiah1> What program writes over /etc/motd everytime I reboot?
<jeremiah1> I wish it wouldn't do that
<sinan> ActionParsnip: not according to man
<ikonia> M0badedr: sounds like a problem with your dns server
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: install it then use fluxbox instead of metacity
<bazhang> Elmnas, you could install ubuntu then add the lxde (much lighter than gnome)
<Elmnas> lxde whats thaht?
<ikonia> jeremiah1: used to be an init script, picks up /etc/motd.net and /etc/issue.net and moves them to motd and issue
<nabilgod> alright, on my liveusb install i get promted for the language on boot. how can i set it to not promt and just use english?
<M0badedr> i added the dns server form my ISP in the resovle.conf
<ikonia> M0badedr you mean /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> !fluxbox | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<bazhang> Elmnas, its a desktop environment like gnome or kde but much much lighter, perfect for netbooks
<jeremiah1> ikonia: Thanks, I will check it out.
<Smorg> i'll try it out.
<Elmnas> ok ok
<ikonia> Smorg thats as close as you can get
<M0badedr> tell me how should i add my DNS server in the resolv.conf
<Elmnas> but I used ubuntu eee
<Elmnas> which version will I use?
<Elmnas> I didnt liked eee
<ikonia> M0badedr pastebin your resolv.conf file
<Elmnas> could not change the mainframe
<bazhang> Elmnas, which eeepc
<Elmnas> eeepc901
<M0badedr> more information plz i'm new with ubuntu and linx
<bazhang> Elmnas, you could install to usb and see if you like it with lxde
<Elmnas> ok
<Elmnas> i in lxde.org now
<ActionParsnip> sinan: sudo modinfo iwlwifi
<ikonia> M0badedr what is in your /etc/resolv.conf file now ?
<Elmnas> will I download the live cd?
<Elmnas> and burn?
<bazhang> Elmnas, you add lxde to ubuntu after it is installed
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install lxde
<Elmnas> ok will
<M0badedr> #Generated by NetworkManager
<jeremiah1> ikonia: I think you're right, it seems like bootmisc.sh is the culprit.
<bazhang> its a metapackage
<Finnish> Can somehelp help me with my atheros-wireless, it has been working so far 100% good, but now it is dead
<ikonia> jeremiah1 good catch
<M0badedr> 193.227.177.130
<Elmnas> bazhang which  dist will I use from ubuntu?
<Smorg> hm, the cd doesn't have nbd-client.
<bazhang> Elmnas, that is up to you; do you need long term support or not
<ikonia> Smorg frustrating
<jeremiah1> ikonia: Thanks for the tip, now I will comment out whatever wites over my pretty host name created with figlet! =)
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: its still ubuntu, just with a lighter window manager
<Elmnas> I dunno im not so good at linux
<Elmnas> ok ok
<Elmnas> but have lxde a own dist?
<Elmnas> I look on theese website
<bazhang> Elmnas, no
<Elmnas> ok ok
<bazhang> its like kde or gnome
<Elmnas> ok ok I got it ^
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: no, its just a window manager, you can install it on any version of linux or bsd you like
<Elmnas> ok ok ^
<Elmnas> I want to use a linux ubuntu dist which does so all my drivers works
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: one of my boxes runs kde but uses fluxbox for lightness instead of kwin
<Elmnas> ok ok
<Louis> does anybody  know how to run deluge in daemon mode with just the webui enabled?
<bazhang> its very nice and even has the simple menu like xandros et al for eeepc
<blackgraz> Elmnas: thats always a dream\
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: depends what hardware you have
<Elmnas> well I have a eeepc 901
<^Cheeky> can any one give me a suggestion why, my  ubuntu is doing this ?
<ActionParsnip> blackgraz: im living the dream :)
<blackgraz> ActionParsnip: me too :)
<Smorg> ubuntu have a tool to start/stop or otherwise control init?
<blackgraz> linux esp ubuntu has came a long way in the last few years
<ActionParsnip> blackgraz: shop smart, saves heartache
<ikonia> ^Cheeky: first thing to do is stop the torrent client and reboot, so you ahve a clean system running without a torrent client
<ActionParsnip> blackgraz: its been a steady improvement, just has become more noticable imho
<blackgraz> ActionParsnip: i got a look tip take a liveCD to bestbuy and try it out at the store before buying a computer
<david_> I tried $usermod -l --g33k david but when I logged out there was no more users? how can I repair that?
<ActionParsnip> blackgraz: if they let you. I always custom build so i know it ALL works
<Elmnas> can someone help me to install rt2870-kernel-2.6.24-nemesis.tar.bz2 please
<bazhang> Elmnas, for xandros?
<Elmnas> yeah
<bazhang> wrong channel
<Elmnas> ok have they a own channel?
<Smorg> ah initctl sry.
<Mechdave> david, have you locked yourself out?
<Mechdave> david_,, have you locked yourself out?
<speakman> How can I debug ZeroConf on Intrepid? It worked great until  I reinstalled the whole machine.
<bazhang> Elmnas, they have a website and forums you can check there
<jose> alguien de españa
<bazhang> !es
<ActionParsnip> !es | jose
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> jose: please see above
<Elmnas> ok ok
<jose> como entro en esos canales
<Elmnas> I looked there
<jose> si no es molestia
<jose> soy novato
<bazhang> jose, /join #ubuntu-es
<jose> muchas gracias
<jose> ya no os molesto mas
<david_> yes Ican't login now
<krish> how do i make apache point to a particular home page instead of the default one?
<david_> Can i do anything using LiveCD or i have to install it again??
<Mechdave> david_, hang on for a sec
<david_> ok
<ActionParsnip> krish: you could use symlinks, or copy your html structures to the apache folder
<krish> im new to linux
<krish> the option i tried first was to copy the file
<Mechdave> david_,  see here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/fg-rescuemode.html
<Mechdave> david_, then once you have got the machine booted, use adduser to add your new account
<david_> ok ty
<krish> will files made by adobe dreamweaver cs3 be compatible with apache?
<munichlinux> I am planning to buy a TV tuner card, can someone suggest something which works fine with ubuntu
<M0badedr> thx all bye
<fabry_rmx> buongiorno a tutti
<DarkKnight> hey 1024x768 isnt in my resolution list...how can i add this
<MariusOX> Got a problem here:S
<DarkKnight> hey 1024x768 isnt in my resolution list...how can i add this
<IndyGunFreak> !res | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<evilspawn4> hey guys can you help me? i just installed a docker for ubuntu but i cant figure out how to get it to start at startup?
<DarkKnight> IndyGunFreak; this doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> evilspawn4: a docker?
<DarkKnight> hey 1024x768 isnt in my resolution list...how can i add this
<IndyGunFreak> DarkKnight: then you hafe a very unusual ubuntu install.
<IndyGunFreak> DarkKnight: you didn't even click the link
<erUSUL> evilspawn4: Systwem>Preferences>Sessions
<evilspawn4> IndyGunFreak yea its like a little toolbar that attaches to the bottom of your screen
<evilspawn4> erUSUL: Thanks
<DarkKnight> IndyGunFreak; everythin was fine until i upgraded to 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> evilspawn4: then just do what erUSUL said, in sessions, add it to startup
<MariusOX> i downloaded the ubuntu 8.10 server. but i get this error onevery computer i try it on.
<DarkKnight> IndyGunFreak; i have seen that link b4
<IndyGunFreak> dunno then DarkKnight can't help you
<evilspawn4> ok ty guys :D i really apprishiate it im getting tired of haveing to open the thing back up as soon as i start up ubuntu lol
<ahughes_> anyone here using a upnp client?
<IndyGunFreak> evilspawn4: it should open on its own if you add an entry for it on the startup tab.. i've got a couple programs i have set to load on startup, works fine
<DarkKnight> hey 1024x768 isnt in my resolution list...how can i add this
<jim_p> what is that thing that shows proprietary drivers in use called?
<Chrisie> munichlinux: some are listed at http://wiki.videolan.org/Hardware_Compatibility_list , personally I use a Hauppage WinTV Nova-T USB
<evilspawn4> yea im looking for the program now but i cant figure out where ubuntu put it lol
<IndyGunFreak> jim_p: sys/admin/hardware drivers
<IndyGunFreak> evilspawn4: do you know the terminal command to start it?
<munichlinux> Chrisie, thanks
<evilspawn4> nope :P
<jim_p> IndyGunFreak: can you please name the executable?
<IndyGunFreak> well do you knwo the name of the "docker"?
<evilspawn4> i just click on the icon in applications lol im preatty new to linux
<evilspawn4> Avant Window Navigator
<IndyGunFreak> evilspawn4: right click the icon, properties, then "basic"... tab.. shoudl have the command path there
<evilspawn4> i dont see properties when i right click it
<IndyGunFreak> just put that in "command" under startup sessions..
<IndyGunFreak> evilspawn4: you dont?.. what do you see
<MariusOX>  i downloaded the ubuntu 8.10 server. but i get this error on every computer i try it on.
<evilspawn4> add this launcher to pannel
<evilspawn4> add this launcher to desktop
<evilspawn4> and entire menu
<IndyGunFreak> evilspawn4: try entire menu
<evilspawn4> add this drawer to pannel and add this menu to pannel
<IndyGunFreak> evilspawn4: must be something stupid w/ AWN
<phantomcircuit> how do i mount something?
<IndyGunFreak> evilspawn4: do you know what the name of the docker is?.. where did you downoad it.
<phantomcircuit> well how can i make a block device mount every start up
<DarkKnight> hey 1024x768 isnt in my resolution list...how can i add this
<evilspawn4> well if i knew where stuff went to on default i might be able to find it im browseing threw my ubuntu files as we speak
<evilspawn4> the name of the docker is Avant Window Navigator i got it from the add/remove programs list in ubuntu under application
<milovanderlinden> awk: vpn needs to be installed seperatly, it doesn't come out of the box
<ackbahr> Hi! I'd like to write a tiny script that launches several things in parallel; what's the syntax so that the terminal is available at once and not when the previous app closes?
<DarkKnight> hey how can i add intel hardware drivers
<IndyGunFreak> !awn | evilspawn4 try reading here..
<ubottu> evilspawn4 try reading here..: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Mechdave> ackbahr, use the ampersand
<vaurdan> Hello. I want to activate the pcspkr drive (for be able to beep), but my computer doesnt beep
<Mechdave> ackbahr, eg $command &
<vaurdan> What can I do?
<DarkKnight> hey how can i add intel hardware drivers
<evilspawn4> thank you :D
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: depends which bit of hardware, intel make a wide range of hardware
<vaurdan> Hello. I want to activate the pcspkr drive (for be able to beep), but my computer doesnt beep. How can I activate that drive?
<mib> hi
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; 64-bit
<evilspawn4> ill check that out if i cant find my apt folder(i heard all ur applications went in there sooo yea)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mib> i would like to know how to configure my external hard drive with the cdrom of my desktop.
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: thats not your hardware
<IndyGunFreak> DarkKnight: intel doesnt have a 64bit graphics driver to my knowledge
<IndyGunFreak> doesn't have a 32bit one either.
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: you want drivers for intel hardware, is it the mouse, the gfx card, the chipset
<ikonia> mib: just partition/format it like a normal disk
<IndyGunFreak> at leasti've never installed it.
<mib> when i plug in my external hard drive via USB, in UBuntu, it shows up the Volumne in the hard drive
<mib> but when i try to access them, it pops up
<mib> Cannot mount/recognized
<mib> what should i do
<mib> been stuck for whole day
<DarkKnight>  ActionParsnip;gfx card
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: better
<mib> because my desktop hard drive is almost full and i wanted to write some files directly from the script to external hard drive location
<ahughes_> anyone here using or know of any linux upnp clients?
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: ok run lspci | grep -i vga
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; any idea
<vaurdan> Hello. I want to activate the pcspkr drive (for be able to beep), but my computer doesnt beep. How can I activate that drive?
<erUSUL> vaurdan: sudo mdprobe pcspkr ?
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<vaurdan> erUSUL, nothing appens
<vaurdan> vaurdan@neopt:~$ sudo mdbprobe pcspkr
<vaurdan> sudo: mdbprobe: command not found
<erUSUL> vaurdan: well the driver loads . lsmod | grep pcspkr
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420185&highlight=intel+video
<erUSUL> vaurdan: modprobe
<ActionParsnip> vaurdan: its modprobe
<msshams> please help me. can i use router instead of access point?
<vaurdan> vaurdan@neopt:~$ lsmod | grep pcspkr
<vaurdan> pcspkr                 10624  0
<ActionParsnip> msshams: your PC will not know any different
<vaurdan> what now? I do beep, but nothing appens
<msshams> ActionParsnip: can router do access point job?
<mib> any suggesiton?
<ActionParsnip> msshams: yes, your wifi devices will connect to the router just like you do with an access point
<rski> when will firefox 3.0.4 be avaliable in the repos?
<rski> it's been a few days now.. :/
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i tried it..but no results
<erUSUL> vaurdan: do: echo "\a"
<erUSUL> vaurdan: does it beep ?
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: you need to find a guide for that card
<vaurdan> let me see
<Mechdave> [OT] have a look at this -->http://www.m5ute.com/parts.htm
<eugene_> hello
<vaurdan> nop
<roadkill100> hey guys, whats the name of the "null" audio device that can be loaded?
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; is this the end to that
<vaurdan> echo "\a"
<erUSUL> vaurdan: also check the conf of gnome-terminal. the bell may be disabled
<vaurdan> vaurdan@neopt:~$ echo "\a"
<vaurdan> \a
<vaurdan> its turned on
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: no, just keep websearching. I'll give you what i find
<ackbahr> Mechdave: Thank you for your answer (I had to answer the phone.....)
<eugene_> can someone tell me where can i found keymaps at 8.10 ?
<centrodia> .irc-hispano.org
<bazhang> Mechdave, paste in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<erUSUL> vaurdan: do: echo '\a'
<eugene_> i meant keymap files ?
<Mechdave> ackbahr, no worries
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; okk...if u find anythin..jut mail to joro_manage@yahoo.com
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i have been googling out and asking everyone for this solution
<vaurdan> erUSUL, it just print \a
<phantomcircuit> well how can i make a block device mount every start up?
<roadkill100> does anybody know what I mean? its simple, i just dont remember what its called. the virtual audio device, it doesnt actually play the sound anywhere
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/196674
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: theres a good looking xorg.conf you can steal bits from
<erUSUL> vaurdan: sorry my fault is « echo -e "\a" »
<ackbahr> So long, have a nice day!
<msshams> ActionParsnip: please see this picture and tell me that if i put router instead of access point in this map, can i connect to second router with primary router settings? http://img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/3/11/17/f_Screenshotm_1bf9cb2.png
<vaurdan> erUSUL, it doesnt beep
<vaurdan> just print a white line
<erUSUL> vaurdan: :|
<soutelbahr> hi
<vaurdan> I saw my mates that someone them have a PCSpeaker volume controler in Gnome volume controler
<ActionParsnip> msshams: its a switch but 2 ports are attatched to wireless access points
<ActionParsnip> msshams: from that diagram, the router has antenae so is wireless
<vaurdan> erUSUL, any ideia?
<eugene_> can i have know where can i find keymap files ?
<gaelfx> anyone else get serious problems using Broadcom STA Wireless driver?
<mib> anyoine?
<erUSUL> vaurdan: no really; sorry
<vaurdan> erUSUL, one thing. When I turn on PC it nevers beep, just if it have a key press to much...
<vaurdan> maybe I need to load some module
<Frogzoo> gaelfx: only most everyone - broadcom is a pain
<Abracadabra> hi, if I want to see the content of a usb flash disk ( 2Gb, with 1Gb partition FAT32, the other is ext2/3). I am running Ubuntu client 8.04 in VMWare. I would like to see my USB, and access it from the CLI. How do I go about it ? .... atm, the USB doesn't appear once connected, when I do cat /proc/partitions
<erUSUL> vaurdan: have you builded the machine yurself? maybe the speaker is not connected to the mobo?
<sainathas> i want to call libwnck functions thru wine. when i write <include libwnck/application.h> when i compile wine it is not including and says not found
<vaurdan> its a HP Pavillon, its a laptop
<vaurdan> so its strange not to be
<vaurdan> because when it have keyboard error its beeps
<joaopinto> !wine | sainathas
<ubottu> sainathas: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: run mount in terminal, it will say where (if it is mounted) it is mounted
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: then you can cd to that location
<Rev667> good morning people
<Rev667> i have a rather noobish question
<x3n0> fire away ;Rev
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; do u know wats a refresh rate is??
<patrik> Hi, I just put 4GB RAM in my system and the BIOS reports it just as it should, but Ubuntu only sees around 3GB. I'm running Intrepid 32 bit. Any ideas?
<Rev667> i really really messed up my ubuntu, and want to start again, but it's a dual boot system with XP, can i use partition manager to delete the partitions and just reinstall?
<Frogzoo> patrik: that's 100% typical, & all you'll ever see
<x3n0> in 32 bit that is
<Louis> i'm trying to set up a dedicated bittorrent server.  I tried torrentflux but it's way too complex.  Is there a suitable alternative that can be run in daemon mode with a webui?
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: its the refresh rate of your monitor
<Rev667> i tried booting from the CD, but the partition wizard thing scared me
<mib> anyone on how to fix the external hard drive access from ubuntu?
<patrik> Frogzoo, Is that because I'm running the 32bit version?
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; wats a refresh rate of monitor is??
<Frogzoo> patrik: yes
<Louis> Rev667, how so?
<ActionParsnip> Rev667: are you installing on an empty drive?
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, it is not mounted :/ .....
<Louis> Rev667:  nvm. i scrolled up lol
<NewFAQs> Hello
<Rev667> there didn't seem to be an advanced config for it, it just decided to either wipe windows, or install alongside the borked install
<NewFAQs> Is ugh medclaw here? :( LOl
<NewFAQs> i FORGOT your name :(
<amias> hi all
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight:     HorizSync       31.5 - 93.8
<ActionParsnip>     VertRefresh     56.0 - 88.0
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: is what i use
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: does it show in sudo fdisk -l ?
<Louis> does anybody have any insight on how to run either transmission or deluge in daemon mode with the webui enabled?
<amias> i am having lots of trouble with pulseaudio , i'm just getting clicking sounds , any ideas ?
<BleSS> I changed from Kubuntu to Ubuntu and my videos are wrong showed now, it is as blinking (the dessktop is showed a bit every a little time), how to fix it?
<amias> alsa and oss work fine
<brenlae> hi all
<ActionParsnip> amias: use alsa ten
<patrik> Frogzoo, I was assuming the kernel supported PAE? So you're pretty sure about this?
<Rev667> so i was thinking, wipe the linux partitions using partitionmagic, then boot from the cd, therefore it should see the free space to use for install, and the existing XP install? am i correct?
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; how do u know dat this is the right one..u can't got for permutations and combinations and check each one.....
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, fdisk -l, doesn't show anything at all
<amias> ActionParsnip, is there a deb for that or do i need to rebuild ?
<Frogzoo> patrik: 100% sure
<blackgraz> Abracadabra: are you root
<brenlae> just wondering, is it possible to install the drivers for a rt2870 chipset without having the internet?
<brenlae> because i have no internet to download build-essential, for example
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: then start low (say 50 as highest then crank up til you are happy)
<brenlae> my network adapter only works on linux
<brenlae> err
<brenlae> windows
<patrik> Frogzoo, Cool, I'll do a 64bit install then
<bazhang> brenlae, ubuntu or xandros
<Abracadabra> blackgraz, no I sudo when needed
<brenlae> my network adapter only works on windows
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: then you have no partitions in your system then, fdisk -l needs sudo
<blackgraz> Abracadabra: tryed sudo fdisk -l
<blackgraz> ??????????????/
<Bups> hi all
<Bups> i'm having a problem extracting a zip file.... it doesnt keep the folders
<amias> brenlae, its going to be very hard , do you have access to another adapter and or ndiswrapper
<brenlae> bazhang, ubuntu - i'm just wondering if this is at all possible
<Bups> i have names like Ninja Scroll\pixmaps\back.png
<Bups> what should i do?
<brenlae> uhm
<paulus> hi guys, I have a problem with DRBD. can anyone help me?
<brenlae> no i don't :(
<bazhang> brenlae, you cant connect via ethernet to get it?
<ActionParsnip> amias: just switch in sound prefs
<Abracadabra> blackgraz, ok, only the main partition appears
<Abracadabra> not my USB
<brenlae> bazhang, no ethernet, just wifi
<amias> ActionParsnip, but its only one device at once so i have to stop my browser to play tunes and vice versa
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: then you got to try something else, try another usb port, try on the back as well as front
 * Rev667 digs out the ultimate boot cd, just in case
<DarkKnight> hey my system is not shutting down completely
<ActionParsnip> !sound | amias
<ubottu> amias: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rev667> right, off to test my theory
<paulus> hi guys, I have a problem with DRBD. can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> amias: id check that out, see if it helps
<amias> ActionParsnip, this is not what production releases are about
<yaser_> who knows the channel to ask some Gnome related question?
<coz_> yaser_,  #gnome
<yaser_> coz_, thanks
<p4tr0p1> yaser_: gnome
<coz_> yaser_,  that may be on gimpnet
<paulus> hi guys, I have a problem with DRBD. can anyone help me?
<coz_> yaser_, not freenode I believe
<Chrisie> amias: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 that'sa useful Pulse Audio thread - might be worth your while checking
<ActionParsnip> amias: how do you mean?
<x3n0> I've had a few problems with my laptop recently, well since I moved to Intrepid...
<amias> ActionParsnip, sorry am just really pissed at the poor quality of intrepid compared to hardy , not your fault
<woody86> how can I figure out my nameserver, netmask, and gateway?
<ActionParsnip> amias: just remember its FOSS and has no warranty. If it breaks, you get both pieces
<x3n0> the main cause (I think) is that the laptop shutdown after olny partially installing the updates...
<Boohbah> woody86: cat /etc/resolv.conf; ifconfig; route
<amias> ActionParsnip, i have been using ubuntu for 4 years and linux for 12 , i know , but this is a low point
<woody86> Better yet, can someone help me make my IP static?
<ActionParsnip> amias: go back to hardy is one solution
<x3n0> I've managed to rescue the system to a usable state...
<woody86> thanks Boohbah :)
<ActionParsnip> woody86: define it in your network config app of choice
<amias> ActionParsnip, might have to , this is a bit like vista and xp ;-(
<paulus> hi guys, I have a problem with DRBD. can anyone help me?
<jin> omg, flash 10 64bit is out. :-) good news
<ActionParsnip> amias: remember when xp came out and everyone shunned it ?
<Boohbah> amias: what's the problem, sound mixing?
<Chrisie> woody86: right click the network manager applet and then click 'Connection Information"
<a> woody86, some connections cannot have a static IP or be left on all the time especially 3G
<woody86> ActionParsnip, how would I do that?
<amias> Boohbah, apps only produce clickign noises through pulse and direct via alsa means i have to stop and start apps to share soundcard
<amias> Boohbah, the 90's rang and they want their linux distro back
<x3n0> but while looking at xorg.conf I've noticed that the original has been overwritten by a almost blank generic config
<Louis> is it possible to configure rtorrent to update trackers via a socks proxy?
<amias> but sorry , me moaning isn't going to help
<a> woody86, you have a little picture icon of two computers that is the network info
<amias> i also have a bug whereby sudo stops working randomly so i have to restart to be able to switch privs
<amias> so when this kicks in , i start to loose options to fix other bugs and have to restart fixing all the other bugs again
<tdeath>  I HATE THE WAREZ ROOMS ON AOL THEY ARE ALL SO ANGRYEE AT ME CUZ I LEECH OR WHATEEVR FROM THE CLITSAQ STASH BUT THEY DONT UDNERSNAD WHAT THEY ARE DOING CUZ IM A MEMBER OF A BIG WAREZ ELEET GROUP AND CAN GET -1DAY WAREZ ALL THE TIME
<Myrtti> tdeath: are you done?
<amias> tdeath, have you had your medication yet ?
<Abracadabra> there is a 1337 among us ? XD
<phzx> who
<Myrtti> move over
 * Abracadabra bows to the 13375 in da chan XD
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bups> does someone use exaile on 8.10?
<tdeath> GO DDAMN I THINK IM BEGINNINGG TO CLITFUX UNDERSTAND YOU
<Myrtti> let's keep on topic fellows
<phzx> !offtopic
<blackgraz> LOLZ
<Shish_> at times when i load up ubuntu my keyboard doesnt work... no keystrokes are read.. the mouse works, and ctr alt bckspace works... then when i restart i can use the keyboard.. any idea why this is happening?  its a little annoying restarting all the time!  thanks
<amias> does anyone know why my sudo keeps hanging ?
<bazhang> amias, please give us some more info to determine
<amias> Shish_, i have that , i just keep plugging and unplugging my keyboard until it works
<paulus> hi guys, I have a problem with DRBD. can anyone help me?
<amias> bazhang, what do you need , baring in mind i can't access logs
<maek0> Shish_, have you tried a PS2 keyboard ?? and have you tried a different USB port ??
<bazhang> amias, the machine is not bootable?
<amias> bazhang, its bootable , its a dell vostro 1710 , it runs for a while and then all of a sudden sudo will just hang so i cant switch privs
<bazhang> amias,  this is intrepid fresh install or upgraded via the net
<Shish_> amias im on a laptop
<Shish_> maek8 on a laptop
<amias> bazhang, intrepid fresh install , yes vostro 1710 is a laptop , connected via wireless
<^Cheeky> can anyone tell me how i can get my trash can back, coz when i did a ls -a i dont see it listen in there ?
<Myrtti> !trash | ^Cheeky
<ubottu> ^Cheeky: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bazhang> amias, you modded it up, added dock, screenlets, compiz (+plugins)?
<amias> bazhang, a bit but only using packages in the standard repos
<bazhang> amias, first step is disable compiz
<amias> bazhang, how does that interact with sudo ?
<bazhang> also amias can you get into a terminal and type top to see what is eating your cpu cycles
<MOELESTER> LIKE HOW CAN YOU TYPE FAG NUGGET CLIT-SAQ WARRIORS OF DOOM-FAGS WITHOUGH LAUGHING YOUR CLIT-SAQ OFF
<DarkKnight> bazhang; i did it as u said...but no improvement
<blackgraz> lol
<amias> bazhang, nothing , i told you its only sudo that hangs not the system
<enurien> hy all
<amias> bazhang, i think i know what it is , my hostname is not resolving due to a dns glitch , this is making sudo timeout
<enurien> do anyone knows MrKanister??
<bazhang> amias, ah, that might be it
<orly_owl> Where can I get totem plugins, in particular the BBC one?
<orly_owl> !totem plugins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about totem plugins
<orly_owl> !totem plugin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about totem plugin
<^Cheeky> Myrtti, thank you so much
<a> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<amias> orly_owl, they are already installed if you are using intrepid
<enurien> may i deserve your audience???
<jobe> can someone help me config xorg.conf in ibex? It comes empty, and I whenever I add lines (as described in ibex wiki) boot hangs :(
<BleSS> my videos are wrong showed, it is as blinking (the dessktop is showed a bit every a little time), how to fix it?
<orly_owl> im using gNewSense 2.1, which is based on hardy
<orly_owl> amias:
<ikonia> orly_owl: gnewsense has it's own support group
<amias> jobe, you probably dont need any options in xorg.conf unless you;ve got really odd hardware
<enurien> DO ANYONE LISTEN TO ME?
<amias> orly_owl, then you should ask them
<amias> enurien, not if you shout
<orly_owl> i did. they dont know
<niglet> DONT FUXN KICK ME J00 ASS NUGGET FUXR OF THA MUTHER DICK SAQ PADDYWHACK GIVE YER DOG A BONER HEH
<blackgraz> lol
<orly_owl> there's no website for totem plugins?
<ikonia> orly_owl: speka to the gnewsense guys
<enurien> amias pardon me, but noboidy had answer me
<jobe> amias: I do, basically: I need to add sections for my wacom tablet. Its easy to do when the sections are already there (like serverlayout) but if I add any of this stuff manually it doesnt work.
<enurien> amias, do you know MrKanister?
<James|pr> Gah...
<amias> enurien, no
<James|pr> fucking POS .21 update -_-
<Rada> ^]^H^]^H^]^H^]^H^]^H^]^H^]^H^]^H
<Rada> ati drivers suck
<Rada> !!!
<enurien> thanks, maybe somewhere else
<James|pr> It killed my Wireless and Audio :|
<ikonia> Rada: stop now
<enurien> thanks amias
<Myrtti> James|pr: mind your language
<enurien> bye all
<James|pr> ...:\
<Rada> ikonia: But why are ATI drivers so incomplete for the task they're obviously supposed to help me overcome?
<amias> jobe: it should be auto detected IIRC , have you looked for supporting packages to configure it ?
<ikonia> Rada: ask ati - it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Berri> I'm sad. When ever I put a command into the terminal is logs me out. :(
<Louis> Where is the transmission config file located?
<Rada> ikonia: I know.
<ikonia> Rada: so why come in here ranting about it
<amias> Louis, ~/.transmission , but use the GUI
<Louis> amias:  thanks, but i'm running it in daemon mode
<woody86> can you set up a static IP on a wireless network?
<blobX> wanna add some fancy icons but no mater what I do I can't change icons...any ideas guys ?
<soundray> woody86: yes
<Rada> ikonia: Because 8.10 breaks compatibility (ie: the system can start X)
<Louis> what is the command to list the contents of a directory?
<jobe> amias: yes, I've installed the packages, and it is detected and works, but only minimally. As it says in the wacom wiki, if you want anything more than the most basic functionality you have to edit xorg.conf in the old fashioned way. but unfortunatly none of the sections are there to edit any more, so you have to add them yourself, but if I do that then everything goes kaput :( is there a guide to adding missing sections in xorg.conf when its empty as in ibex?
<DIFH-iceroot> woody86: of course
<Rada> ikonia: 8.04 has a driver that works
<soundray> Louis: ls
<DIFH-iceroot> Louis: ls (-all)
<Louis> thanks!
<Dillizar> !mercury
<ikonia> Rada: no it doesn't the drives + card support are the issue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mercury
<blobX> Louis, ls ??
<soundray> !cli > Louis
<ubottu> Louis, please see my private message
<amias> Louis, you could find out by tracing it , try strace -e open /path/to/daemon , this will show you all the files it opens , one will be the config file
<blobX> Louis, man ls
<Louis> lol, soundray, i've been on the cli the whole time...
<Dillizar> does any body uses Mercury?
<Louis> aah nvm! there's a link to the guide!
<Louis> thank you!
<amias> jobe, bummer , somebody must have done this on the forums somewhere
<soundray> Louis: the document linked there is likely to answer your next question
<Louis> soundray:  yeah just saw that, sorry!
<brenlae> i have an idea
<amias> brenlae, that would be first for this channel
<shiki9> hello
<woody86> soundray, can I make it where I can connect to other networks as well and just have my home network be static?
<jobe> amias: yes, I've been looking, but most posts I've found just say 'if the sections arent already there then add them' but if I do this then I get problems, and I dont know why
<brenlae> how would i say, download build-essential (the entire package) and then copy it over to a linux partition (basically so i can compile the rt2870 drivers)
<brenlae> is that possible?
<Louis> i can't find the config file anywhere in .transmission
 * brenlae is on windows atm :(
<amias> jobe, well your config must be wrong , have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar ?
<soundray> woody86: yes -- use "Edit Connections" (right click on the network manager applet)
<woody86> ok
<jobe> amias: hmm, no, will it have entries for previous boots? because I wont be able to read it until I replace xorg.conf with the backup version and reboot
<amias> soundray, if i sang a song about snowmen would that freak you out ?
<Myrtti> brenlae: boot to linux, go to synaptic, let it build you a script for downloading the packages missing, save that script somewhere you can access in Windows, and use that as a guide to download the packages
<soundray> amias: pardon?
<Myrtti> brenlae: the script itself wont probably run, but you can still use it as a list of packages
<amias> jobe, it will always be the last boot , have a look for other Xorg.*.log files
<mfoniso> I get the following error when booting: root-nfs:no nfs server available. this isn't supposed to be booting from a NFS.  how do I find out where that is specified?
<amias> soundray, ah ok , you are not the person i thought you where , sorry for the confusion
<brenlae> Myrtti, sweet idea
<Dillizar> does any body uses Mercury?
<woody86> how do i find my gateway?
<DIFH-iceroot> Dillizar: why is it interessing if anybody use it? just aks your question
<brenlae> Myrtti, i did go to packages.ubuntu.com but when i went to download it the file was only like 4 kb on average
<ikonia> woody86: netstat -rn
<brenlae> Myrtti, where do i get the full package?
<amias> mfoniso, when booting via grub , edit the boot params (e) and remove slient or quiet to see more messages about your error
<woody86> ikonia, thanks :)
<brenlae> (that was for build-essential
<Myrtti> brenlae: build-essential is a virtual package that doesn't actually contain any software, it pulls the needed dependencies only
<jobe> amias: so I have to read the log file in cli? because -> change xorg.conf -> reboot -> hangs -> reboot in failsafe -> replace xorg.conf with backup -> reboot -> logfiles no longer refer to the hanging boot :(
<Dillizar> I cant set my camera on Mercury!
<brenlae> oh
<gerhard> hey i jst deleted an important file with chift-delete, how can i get it back?
<mfoniso> amias:will do that
<ikonia> gerhard is it in the trash bind ?
<ikonia> bin
<Dillizar> !jmf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jmf
<gerhard> no
<ikonia> gerhard: then it's gone
<gerhard> oh really
<gerhard> damn it
<amias> jobe, when you say hangs do you mean the computer locks solid or X doesn't start and it asks if you want to read the logs ?
<shiki9> do you guys think this machine has good specs for a development (postgresql,mysql,tomcat,apache http, dev in python,C++ and java )  machine ?
<ColOfNature> any ideas how to print from a vmware ubuntu?
<mfoniso> amias:I don't silent or quiet are specified though... the errors seem pretty verbose
<ikonia> ColOfNature you need to setup some sort of hardware pbridging, the guys in #vmware can help
<ColOfNature> ikonia: cheers
<amias> gerhard, you could switch the machine of right now and restore it with another , it will take most of a day
<shiki9> do you guys think this machine has good specs for a development (postgresql,mysql,tomcat,apache http, dev in python,C++ and java )  machine : http://system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=81   ?
<gerhard> i see
<jobe> amias: well I think the comp hasnt frozen, but monitor says out of range or frequency or something, so there is no video output at all, so my only option is to reboot (I tried gettin cli from that situation 'blind' by ctrl + alt + F2 type thing, but nothing responds to my keyboard input)
<amias> mfoniso, what does the root= option say ?
<jobe> amias: most likely that its just video output that is stopped, not actual processes - i think alt + sysrq +b works, so kernel is still running
<gerhard> but how about the program "magicrescue"
<amias> jobe, hold ctrl+alt+F2 for a bit longer ,
<gerhard> i just saw it when searching for ubuntu file recovery tools
<ikonia> gerhard try it
<gerhard> ok im installing it
<gerhard> but you dont have much hope for that try?
<amias> gerhard, no
<ikonia> gerhard not really,
<mfoniso> amias: "root=/dev/sda1 vga=normal showopts"
<gerhard> hm i see
<jobe> amias: ok. what would I use to view the files from cli? echo? nano? or should I boot up livecd and access the logs that way so no other reboot takes place?
<woody86> when i restarted my networking it says "ignoring unknown device eth1=eth1" but eth1 is the device I set to be static, is this ok?
<Dillizar> does anybody knows how i can set my camera on Mercury
<brenlae> ok
<amias> mfoniso, does that error actually stop the machien booting ? nfs says all kinds of things that you can ignore , do you actually use nfs ?
<brenlae> name a server ubuntu connects to so i can hunt for packages that way
<brenlae> er nvm
<chimp_> Is there a way to make the terminal automatically look different when Im in an ssh session, its far too easy to accidently do something on the remote?
<mfoniso> nope, not using nfs, but the error does stop the machine booting...
<mankash> http://pastebin.com/m28b71f6a
<amias> jobe, a livece might help but first i would try removing any graphics setup options from you xorg.cofn
<mankash> what is th use of this command apt-cache
<usamahashimi> hi
<ikonia> mankash interact witht he apt-cache archive
<usamahashimi> I have downloaded ubuntu iso, how can i check its md5sum?
<mankash> you mean it kepps the cache of package sources
<Pici> !verify | usamahashimi
<ubottu> usamahashimi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jaakkome> Hey all... a friend would like to switch from windows xp to ubuntu, but is concerned because she needs to use MS access.
<ackbahr> Hi! Automount suddenly stopped working! (8.10)
<amias> jaakkome, there is something like in openoffice.org , its not the same , look at their site for more info
<jaakkome> Can you run Access under wine or such, and/or how compatible Kexi or something would be with it?
<amias> jaakkome, she could always have windows in a virtual machine for using access
<ElDelfin> i can't seem to do a dcc send no matter what i try.   i'm behind a router, but even though i've mapped the ports, and created a policy in firestarter, ubuntu still stops dcc sends.
<jobe> amias: like remove "Screen        "Default Screen"" from server layout and its corresponding section further down? because there is a section for nvidia but its not listed in serverlayout - maybe it should be in there? but by default the nvidia entry is there, but there is no serverlayout section at all, so maybe thats causing problems, that ve added a new serverlayout section but not added the nvidia device which is listed....?
<zoople> Hey guys, havin some troubles with Ethernet in Intrpid, got a Marvell one, now i did read some problems its had on forums but these were with past releases. basically cant even ping to my router, wireless works fine. used to work fine in other releases, any ideas?
<Dillizar> does anybody knows how i can set my camera on Mercury
<consanguinity> are there any issues likely to be encountered running the Xen kernel on a desktop?
<ikonia> zoople is the card up and configured
<zoople> yup static
<amias> jobe, remove the nvidia bits
<NewFAQs> hihi
<ikonia> zoople can you show the output of ifconfig -a please.
<ikonia> zoople: in a pastebin please
<zoople> sure thing
<NewFAQs> mad
<amias> consanguinity, you may become cool
<zoople> of course :-p
<zoople> http://pastebin.com/d50dc3e28
<jobe> amias: but wont that mess up my video config? that works nicely at the moment I dont want to cause myself lots more problems
<zoople> btw guys, thanks :-)
<ikonia> zoople I assume eth1 is your card ?
<zoople> actually..good question
<consanguinity> okay, next question... what is the Xen kernel called in 8.10?  i thought it was linu-image-xen..
<NewFAQs> Mad?
<NewFAQs> Madluke
<ikonia> zoople can you show me "netstat -rn " too please
<amias> jobe, read this , first google result for 'xorg.conf intrepid wacom' , try hotplugging it instead - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/260675
<zoople> sure thing  :-)
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me connect to an HP OfficeJet 6110 that is connected to a remote computer?
<phzx> can you tell me how to start a proccess with a -20 priority?
<zoople> http://pastebin.com/m741fa626
<Zaq> -20 is pretty heavy >_>
<phzx> what value should I use then?
<Zaq> I duno, what would you use it for?
<Zaq> -4 is sometimes plenty, sometimes too much, sometimes not enough
<phzx> game server (half life dedicated server)
<mfoniso> amias:please see http://www.pastie.org/316784 for the exact error messages I get during boot
<phzx> this is like PC, except I host a server on it
<amias> phzx: read man renice
<phzx> no, i want when i start it to be -20
<Pici> phzx: then read `man nice`
<zoople> every release does seem to fix one problem at a time hehe, so lookin forward to the next one
<zoople> having tested Ibex out for flash yet, thats always a scary one in ubuntu lol
<amias> phzx, you dont want it -20 , other things need to happen in the background , read that man page
<phzx> thanks, I will
<Zaq> phzx: you're welcome to do just that, but enjoy having your computer crippled not being able to do anything =D
<phzx> well I tried -20 the whole last night and nothing bad happened?
<amias> mfoniso, dont understand your error , is this actually stopping your machine starting ?
<voland> Good day to you all. Could anyone help me to setup my ppa?
<zoople> any heads ups on installying flush in Intrepid?
<zoople> *flash
<ikonia> zoople: can you ping 192.168.1.111 please
<zoople> sure
<tiredbones> can someone check this site to see if you get sound.    http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=python+programming#
<ikonia> zoople: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<zoople> yup 111 is fine
<mfoniso> amias:yes, the machine stops there....
<zoople> thats my wireless router
<ikonia> zoople: your networknig is fine then
<zoople> well wireless AP
<ikonia> zoople: you have no problems
<mfoniso> amias: and won't respond to ctrl-alt-del either
<PUNISHER> men, how I can learning English for time a little ?
<zoople> oh, see yeah thats the wireless AP point
<zoople> i cant ping 192.168.1.1
<zoople> which is my router
<ikonia> zoople thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Dillizar> does any body knows how can i install JMF
<ikonia> zoople: thats your access point not having the right gateway
<zoople> ah ok, did work in previous releases
<realkrish> krish:
<ikonia> zoople: look at your routing, default route is the wirless AP,
<zoople> ah ok and how can i go about changing that?
<ikonia> zoople: so you should be able to ping anythig ont he 192.16.1.x network
<krish> yeah
<PUNISHER> People!!
<ikonia> zoople: any anything else will go out of your wirless ap
<zoople> yeah but when i disable wireless i cant
<realkrish> krish: please change your nick
<krish> realkrish??
<zoople> nah not with ethernet tho
<krish> hmm...its okay
<JuJuBee> How do i make an external HD automount on same mnt point /media/EXTERNAL_HD?
<realkrish> you are using my nic.
<krish> but thats my real name
<realkrish> s/nic/nick
<ikonia> zoople: you don't have to disable wirless
<zoople> like if i switch to ethernet it just says network unavailable or something
<ikonia> zoople: just make your gateway 192.168.0.1
<Pici> realkrish: If you've registered it, /msg nickserv help ghost
<ikonia> zoople: just make your gateway 192.168.1.1
<krish> krishna
<mfoniso> realkrish:is your nick registered?
<PUNISHER> oh...
<realkrish> mfoniso: yes
<zoople> hehe well sometimes i do have to disable wireless coz its not always on coz mum switches it off sometimes
<realkrish> mfoniso: I could have ghosted him out, but i didnt want to disturb any important conversation
<PUNISHER> your problems just very easy...
<zoople> 99% sure its not network setup as has worked thisway with previous releases
<ikonia> zoople you don't need to disable wirless to see the defautl route
<mfoniso> realkrish: that's nice of you :-)
<soundray> JuJuBee: give the filesystem a label
<mfoniso> well, looks like you've got it covered then
<zoople> ah ok, so how do u change the default route?
<mib> any help?
<kanhiya78> how to upgrade openoffice
<ikonia> mib with what ?
<mib> assess external hard drive
<tiredbones> can someone check this site to see if you get sound. http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=python+programming#
<JuJuBee> soundray : how?
<ikonia> mib whats the problem ?
<mib> with mounting problem
<W8TAH> !kdeworldclock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeworldclock
<soundray> JuJuBee: what kind of filesystem is it?
<JuJuBee> ext3
<krish> thanx
<mib> i connect my xhdd via usb in ubuntu
<realkrish> mfoniso: sometimes being nice doesnt help too - check http://srikrishnadas.wordpress.com/2008/11/16/nut-heads-on-irc/
<kanhiya78> in ubuntu 8.10 how do i upgrade from openoffice 2.4 to 3.0
<ikonia> mib: if you go to places -> computer menu do you see the disk in there ?
<kanhiya78> anybody knows that
<mib> i can see the Volumnes in the hdd but cant access data there
<mfoniso> realkrish: lol, checking it out
<mib> yeah
<mib> i can see the disks..
<ajuonline> hi i am on dual boot. and going to format windows xp. i am sure it is gonna screw up my ubuntu install. what steps i shall take to not affec tthis? backup grun and restore it later?
<soundray> JuJuBee: sudo tune2fs -L label /dev/sdb1  (please read man tune2fs before you go ahead)
<ikonia> kanhiya78 it's not updated in the repo
<ikonia> mib: ok, so what's the issue, you can access it from there
<mib> but when i click on them, it pops up error
<JuJuBee> soundray : thanks, i'll read
<ajuonline> realkrish: ?
<mib> i suspect its the filesystem
<ikonia> mib: what error
<soundray> kanhiya78: it's best to wait for a backport
<mib> cannot mount
<soundray> !backports > kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78, please see my private message
<zoople> thanks ikonia for takin a look at that for me, ill play around and see what i can come up with :-)
<ikonia> zorrolero: no problem
<mib> is it because filesystem incompatibility
<amias> mfoniso, i really dont know , the only place you could specify a nfs root filesystem would be in your bootloader , probably grub
<ikonia> mib: what file system is on it ?
<mfoniso> amias: I've checked there :-(
<ValentineXX> when i change some icons in customize appearance they do not work why?
<mib> ubuntu is ext3
<amias> mfoniso, do you want it to boot from nfs ?
<ikonia> mib: what file system is on the external drive
<mfoniso> amias:no
<amias> mfonsio: can it boot in recovery mode ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mib> and i guess xternal hard disk is NTFS
<mfoniso> I'd like to find out where it's being told to do that so I can stop it
<ikonia> mib can you find out ?
<ikonia> mib: rather than guess
<mib> okie.hold on.
<mib> now finidhg out
<realkrish> ajuonline: nah its me krish
<amias> amias, it might be in the initramfs , this is a the mini system it uses to start up the machine
<ActionParsnip> mib: sudo fdisk -l will tell you
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: hello when i change some icons in customize appearance they do not work why?
<mfoniso> amias, the other options specify kernel images that don't exist
<JuJuBee> soundray : would I use sudo tune2fs -L EXTERNAL_HD /dev/sdb2 ?
<JuJuBee> sry /dev/sdb1
<ajuonline> realkrish: i know. but how come you are here :P
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: maybe you need to restart x servrer. I dont use icons much so im not much help
<heret1c> tiredbones: yes, there's sound.
<soundray> JuJuBee: sounds correct to me, if /dev/sdb is the external device
<jobe> amias: heh, im still reading that thread you posted and the one it flows into, about 3/4 done :)
<JuJuBee> It is...
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: gtk smooth has not been installed some features may not work <- what is this error message
<mfoniso> realkrish: the fact that he threatened to report to a so-called cybercrime division shows he isn't very clued up about how this works. Anyway you handled it well.
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: how to restart x server
<realkrish> ajuonline: what! you presume I dont use ubuntu
<mib> HPFS/NTFS
<soundray> JuJuBee: run sync ; sync and then replug it to check if it has worked
<realkrish> mfoniso: it also shows how little knowledge can be dangerous
<amias> mfoniso, grub has tab completion for filenames , you can correct the path to the kernel image in edit mode
<alisoviy> hello! Anybody help me with Sata2Pata rollback? :)
<JuJuBee> I never did this before, how come I need to now after a re-install of hte OS?  It used to just automount...  I checked the "AutoMount" box in properties for HD...
<ikonia> alisoviy why ?
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: my guess is sudo apt-get install gtk-smooth-engine
<JuJuBee> after tune2fs?
<ikonia> alisoviy: you mean libata ?
<soundray> JuJuBee: sorry, I misunderstood your question
<alisoviy> ikonia, i have a slow perfomance into sata... System works like DMA is OFF
<Dillizar> !woody
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woody
<mfoniso> amias: there's only one kernel image so I guess I'll try the same for the other options
<mib> ikonia: i have two pc, one is laptop and the other one is desktop..the one with laptop can assess the x hdd.
<ikonia> alisoviy ok ,
<mib> the xhdd is HPFS/NTFS
<ikonia> alisoviy: is it an ide or sata disk ?
<bullgard4> mc lists for my file /media/tmp: "Owner name: root; Group name:999." In /etc/group I can find 'root'. But I cannot find '999'. What does mean "Group name:999"?
<soundray> JuJuBee: I thought you didn't like the name of the mount point. I didn't know it wasn't mounting at all
<JuJuBee> soundray : do I run sync after running tune2fs?
<alisoviy> ikonia, IDE
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: huhuhuhu that was not a package, i look in synaptic
<ikonia> mib: thats not what I asked
<ikonia> alisoviy: what does hdtune show?
<alisoviy> ikonia, w8
<mib> ok.
<JuJuBee> Correct, not mounting at all ... unless I manually mount.
<mib> i have checked the x hdd its HPFS/NTFS
<amias> mfoniso, looks to me like you have hosed your system , i would just book via a livecd and backup your data then reinstall
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: use terminal, synaptic is sloooow
<amias> s/book/boot/
<ikonia> mib ok, so attempt to mount it manually
<alisoviy> ikonia, command not found :(
<Dillizar> how can i make .bin in to .deb?
<JuJuBee> soundray : As a result, I have to manually unmount.
 * ValentineXX is switching between his ubuntu themes again and again.
<mib> even with different flesystem?
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: im not a gtk guy, I use kde
<ikonia> mib ntfs is fine
<JuJuBee> soundray : get error about Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL
<Slart> Dillizar: since you asked like that I assume you're not experienced with packaging.. or?
<mib> what command should i use to link ntfs with ext3(desktop)
<Slart> Dillizar: what do you want to do?
<mfoniso> amias: I'm trying to setup a server from an image created using partimage....
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: what are gtk and kde?
<akit_gupta> hi i m new to irc i want to join forzilla fire fox  official community so kindly tell me the steps....to do so.
<mfoniso> so I've restored the image to the partition
<alisoviy> ikonia, how can i tell to kernel to use HDX prefixes insteed of SDX?
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: gtk == gnome tool kit, Kde == K desktop environment
<mfoniso> and I'm trying to boot from that
<[Dim__]> hi
<akit_gupta> >	hi i m new to irc i want to join forzilla fire fox official community so kindly tell me the steps....to do so.
<ActionParsnip> alisoviy: sdx means sata / scsi, hdx = parallel ata
<BleSS> my videos are wrong showed, it is as blinking (the dessktop is showed a bit every a little time), how to fix it?
<soundray> JuJuBee: can you open gconf-editor and find the key /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_drives and see if it's ticked
<ikonia> alisoviy you don't need to
<Slart> akit_gupta: don't they have some kind of tutorial/site with some information?
<ikonia> alisoviy: what does hdtune say
<Dillizar> Slart: i am trying to install JMF
<alisoviy> ActionParsnip, i know.. so what i must to do to rollback to PATA?
<amias> mfoniso, well its obviously not a ubuntu issue and the server you are trying to connect to is obviously not there anymore
<alisoviy> ikonia, i don`t have it..
<ikonia> alisoviy: you don't need to roll back
<mib> what command should i use ikonia for the mount
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: oh yes i am gnome desktop user
<ikonia> alisoviy: that functionality is gone
<ikonia> alisoviy: install it
<ikonia> mib: mount
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: i use kde
<Slart> Dillizar: and why do you need to create a deb from a bin-file?
<krish> ikonia: heh
<ikonia> alisoviy: try hdparm
<alisoviy> ikonia, apt-get install hdtune fails
<JuJuBee> soundray : gconf-tool?  gconf-editor not an option.
<amias> enough
<soundray> JuJuBee: why not?
<mfoniso> amias:yup, you're right
<Dillizar> Slart: cuz when i install it like bin it cant be installed i dont know i want to try the easyest way deb :P
<ActionParsnip> akit_gupta: I cant find anything on this forzilla, do you knwo the name of the server?
<mfoniso> amias:but this wouldn't be distro-specific would it?
<ActionParsnip> ValentineXX: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/4036
<JuJuBee> soundray : is it because I use kubuntu
<alisoviy> ikonia, http://www.pastebin.ru/298527   here is result
<Slart> Dillizar: the reason a deb is easier is because someone else has done a lot of the hard work.. you can't just run a command and convert it
<soundray> JuJuBee: then I can't help you. Ask in #kubuntu
<notreally> #cakes
<JuJuBee> soundray : just ran sync unplugged drive and when I plugged in again it mounted this time... Not sure why or what I did...  haven't run tune2fs yet...
<zul_> join #network
<alisoviy> ikonia, ActionParsnip, so i feel very poor HD perfomance.. Looks like DMA option is OFF..
<JuJuBee> soundray : Thanks for the assistance anyway.
<ActionParsnip> alisoviy: then turn it on in xorg.conf
<krish> alisoviy: pastebin.ru has some quality ads!
<alisoviy> ikonia, ActionParsnip, and i know, that SATA no longer support this feature (DMA)
<ActionParsnip> oh dma, my bad
<Slart> Dillizar: you'd be better off trying to install it from the bin file.. if it isn't already available in the repos but I guess you've checked that
<Sensei_> hi there
<ActionParsnip> alisoviy: then you need a new piece of hardware, logically?
<ikonia> alisoviy: your not using sata though
<ActionParsnip> alisoviy: you could tune its performance with hdparam
<noob-africa> hi all
<noob-africa> i have a serious problem with Ubuntu, Grub doesnt work... I get Error 17
<noob-africa> can anyone help me? i use a HP Compaq NX 6110 laptop
<krish> noob-africa: I bet mutiple abrupt reboots
<alisoviy> in archlinux I wrote ide-disk, ide in mkinitcpio.conf and recompile initrd file.. and all worked fine
<ikonia> alisoviy: look at the -I and -p modes on the hdparm settings
<noob-africa> it's two weeks now i cant boot up
<ikonia> alisoviy: your not using arch
<krish> noob-africa: you got your ubuntu disk?
<krish> boot through that
<noob-africa> krish: well, i was using it, suddenly it started freezing up, GNOME components started disappearing
<CorpusCallosum> hi i have a question i am buying a new notebook but i dont know if the graphical card and wireless adaptor are suitable or not. Geforce 9650GT and intel prowireless 5300 ?
<alisoviy> ActionParsnip, ikonia, I wanna say, that ubuntu kernel can`t work with PATA?
<CorpusCallosum> any idea ?
<noob-africa> krish: i have a problem detecting  the CD... last week the CD drive could be detected, now it isnt
<kommireddi> "use /nick kommireddi"
<Sensei_> hi there
<Sensei_> i have to run a su in a cript
<Sensei_> but i want the system to not ask for the password
<Sensei_> how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> CorpusCallosum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906865
<krish> noob-africa: sigh. does your bios support usb boot?
<noob-africa> krish: yes, it does...
<soundray> Sensei_: don't use su. Run the script with sudo.
<Slart> Sensei_: as a last resort you can pipe the password from a file to the sudo command
<alisoviy> ikonia, ActionParsnip, *you wanna say..
<Sensei_> soundray i mean sudo
<krish> noob-africa: get some distro on usb, boot through that
<ikonia> alisoviy: say what ?
<ActionParsnip> Sensei_: if you put sudo <command line> in the script, if you sudo <scriptname> the password will be used for the whole thing
<krish> noob-africa: or you'd probably want to give it for service to a hardware vendor
<Slart> Sensei_: check the man page for sudo.. I think it's even mentioned there
<noob-africa> krish: i dont have my laptop with me at the moment...
<krish> CD drive helps a lot
 * krish bangs his head
<alisoviy> ikonia, ActionParsnip, that ubuntu kernel does`t support of PATA?
<ActionParsnip> alisoviy: check into hdparam, you cn tweak throughput quite a lot and get a lot of extra speed, the failsafes are garbage but will work on any drive
<noob-africa> krish: you mean it IS possible to boot through an USB flash disk?
<ActionParsnip> alisoviy: yes it does
<ikonia> alisoviy it does support pata, your using a pata disk
<krish> yes it IS
<ActionParsnip> alisoviy: all my drives are pata
<noob-africa> krish: or would it better to boot through an external USB drive?
<Sensei_> yeah i understand but i have in a script "sudo /etdgted/xxx.sh"
<Slart> ActionParsnip: huh? if you use sudo <scriptname> the script will be run as root already, or?
<krish> noob-africa: whats the difference?
<Sensei_> it's a script calling another script
<CorpusCallosum> ActionParsnip: you have an idea for the geforce 9650 gt
<krish> the point is since the harddisk and cddrive have given up, use the other resource - usb
<noob-africa> krish: i guess, with an USB external drive, the ONLY data that should be there should be the distro, right?
<krish> or get the cddrive repaired/replaced
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | CorpusCallosum
<ubottu> CorpusCallosum: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<alisoviy> ikonia, ActionParsnip, so tell me how to rollback to PATA from SATA and that`s all :) I don`t need to tune my drive opts.. I want to rollback to PATA and simply turn on DMA..
<soundray> Sensei_: you should run the "outer" script with sudo
<ActionParsnip> alisoviy: you need a pata disk
<krish> noob-africa: i dont get it
<ikonia> alisoviy your using libata - you don't roll back anything, that part of glibc is not theer any more
<Slart> Sensei_: I suppose you could modify the sudo configuration to not need a password for just your script.. it's a big security hole but it will work I think
<krish> could you rephrase
<Sensei_> i can't this script execute itself with lirc
<noob-africa> krish: yea, the cd drive could be damaged...
<krish> noob-africa: get that replaced/diagonised
<yugo> hello,guys,anyone can install  vmware-tools on ubuntu 8.10 guest?
<ValentineXX> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/14/install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: thanks
<krish> and then follow http://microdotsagamedev.wordpress.com/2007/06/08/repair-your-grub-loader/
<ikonia> alisoviy: you need to set the correct options on your disk, or maybe even do some bottleneck tuning to find out if it's your disk, or a the later version of your controller driver for example
<noob-africa> krish: i mean, with external usb drive, since it could contain other data, if it must be a bootable drive, the only data that should be there should be an exact copy of  the LiveCD, right?
<ChrisBookwood> Hi - how do i disable the opacity on inactive windows in kde?
<krish> noob-africa: nah
<alisoviy> ActionParsnip, ikonia, i dunno what params i must to tune in HD..
<alisoviy> ActionParsnip, i am perfectly worked with PATA in Archlinux..
<ActionParsnip> alisoviy: id have a web browse, it wont let you set stuff taht wont work
<ikonia> alisoviy I gave you an example
<krish> noob-africa: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive
<noob-africa> Does anyone know whether HP recalled the nx6110? Where would I find out if they did? Someone down here told me there was a manufacturer's defect: Error 1782-Hard Disk Controller failure
<humancat> 79 updates today? O_O or they just uploaded fake daily image
<Mythril> I have a usb hard drive that shows up in gparted as being completely unallocated, but it mounts just fine as a fat32 partition, I am confused as all hell, any suggestions on how to reconcile the differences?
<alisoviy> ActionParsnip, ikonia sht..( Ok, thanks.. ,)
<soundray> noob-africa: you could look on the HP web site
<krish> noob-africa: and if you dont want to go through installing to flash usb, get your drive repaired
<soundray> Mythril: perhaps it's not partitioned?
<krish> noob-africa: did it come preloaded with ubuntu
<krish> ?
<Mythril> soundray: how can that be? it is fat32?
<humancat> Mythril: perhaps gparted sucks
<soundray> humancat: if you can't be helpful, please don't say anything
<sinan> how can i print a file to PDF?
<soundray> Mythril: how are you mounting it?
<Slart> Mythril: you can put a filesystem on a drive without partitioning it first
<Mythril> it automounts
<humancat> soundray: actually its you who not helpfull, and i'm the one who bring light here
<Mythril> it's usb
<noob-africa> krish: no... it was a Windows 2000 Pro machine... I hate Windows... too many viruses!
<Slart> Mythril: you'll have to do a lot of weird stuff but it can be done, afaik
<jobe> is anyone able to play .WMAs on 64bit with amarok? I'm having trouble. I've installed all the required codecs (from the media repos) afaik, but amarok still says  "there is no available decoder"
<soundray> Mythril: what's the corresponding line in the output of 'mount'?
<krish> noob-africa: then be careful with service center guys. I've seen people blame the hardware issue on linux
<soundray> sinan: install cups-pdf
<soundray> !info cups-pdf | sinan
<ubottu> sinan: cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.8-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 256 kB
<krish> brb all
<soundray> humancat: thanks for clarifying that
<humancat> 79 updates today? O_O or they just uploaded fake daily image
<Mythril> soundray: /dev/sdb1 on /media/SEA_DISK type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<noob-africa> krish: yea, they always take the easy way out... last time they couldnt repair my crashed Win XP Pro on Dell Dimension XPS Gen 4, they blamed it on the HARD DRIVES! They are fine, by the way! LOL
<Slart> humancat: no updates from my servers
<soundray> Mythril: did you start gparted with gksudo?
<humancat> Slart: i just installed from daily build from 16 Nov, and it show 79 updates available (70 Mbytes)
<jobe> amarok....wma...amyone?
<Pici> humancat: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Mythril> soundray: yeah, I chose it from the administration menu
<Slart> jobe: never actually had any wma's to try.. sorry
<humancat> Pici: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081116/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: yuo can test them with te manufacturers tools, most are on the ultimate boot cd
<soundray> Mythril: does 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb' show a partition table?
<ncfi1013_> what is bitcomet
<heret1c1> jobe: tried vlc or audacious?
<Slart> ncfi1013_: seriously.. you've googled for it, right???
<jobe> slart: lucky you :)
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: well, i dont have any of the manufacturer's cds... i have no idea where they are... lol
<Pici> humancat: Dunno, sorry. I wasn't even aware they were still doing daily iso builds.
<Mythril> soundray:    sdb1                    Primary   Linux                           300066.44
<Haegin> rdw200169_: hi, do you know where i can find info on assigning dns hostnames randomly as you mentioned?
<Slart> jobe: hehe.. that's one way to look at it
<ikonia> Pici doesn't look like they are the md5 sum hasn't changed
<jobe> heret1: yes, they work in vlc and mplayer, but I have a lot of them, and want to integrate them into the rest of my collection in amarok. is it just because the 64 wma package that amarok uses is pants do you think?
<humancat> Pici: i like daily builds for released versions of ubuntu, they ussually contain all updates
<soundray> Mythril: so cfdisk sees the partition table, but gparted doesn't -- that's strange
<Slart> jobe: doesn't amarok use.. gstreamer?
<jobe> heret1: i have got the functionality in 32bit distros many times before
<soundray> Mythril: what were you going to do with gparted on this drive?
<heret1c1> jobe: dunno. 32-bit here (and gnome).
<jobe> slart: under engine in amarok settings it just refers to xine
<Mythril> soundray: what I find stranger is that cfdisk says it is a 'linux' partition, but mount claims to have mounted it as vfat
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: dont need em, just find out what make the HDD is and scan it with the tool on UBCD
<ackbahr> Hi! I recently upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and I noticed today that when I plugged USB storage devices (I tried all those I had), there was no automount! Could someone help me pleasE?
<Mythril> soundray: actually I was trying to figure out why it wouldn't mount in windows
<jobe> heret1c1: ok, thanks anyway :)
<Titan> does anyone have the firefox 3.0.4 user agent on ubuntu
<Mythril> soundray: because windows has... nothing for tools in that regard
<soundray> Mythril: trust mount. What cfdisk shows is just a label. If you change the label to 0b or 0c, it will mount in Windows.
<achadwick> Mythril: if it mounts as vfat, it's vfat. The type flag in the partition table can be changed to matche with cfdisk or fdisk.
<ncfi1013_> how come when somebody talks to me the responses come in red letters
<Slart> jobe: there seems to be a yauap engine available for amarok.. perhaps it does better with wma's..
<Slart> !info amarok-engine-yauap
<ubottu> amarok-engine-yauap (source: amarok): Yauap engine for the Amarok audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 41 kB, installed size 116 kB
<soundray> Mythril: hit 't' in cfdisk to change the partition type, then select 0c (probably), then write and reboot.
<Slart> ncfi1013_: it recognizes your nickname
<Slart> ncfi1013_: so any line that contains your nickname get some special treatment.. like coloring, sound etc
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: i just found out the solution... go to http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread3401.html and scroll all the way down... am definitely gonna try the solution
<noob-africa> bye all, stay blessed
<ncfi1013_> is there any way to change the color
<SOURdiesel> how come when i copy something from a browser window and close the window, what i coppied disappears and the paste option is greyed?
<Slart> Titan: "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-GB; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008101315 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.3" is for 3.0.3.. perhaps it's just a different number at the end
<ncfi1013_> what color are my questions to you
<Slart> ncfi1013_: regular color.. since you didn't say my nick
<Mythril> soundray: thnks that fixed it
<bullgard4> mc lists for my file /media/tmp: "Owner name: root; Group name:999." In /etc/group I can find 'root'. But I cannot find '999'. What does mean "Group name:999"?
<Slart> ncfi1013_: you can set the different colors and such in your client.. probably in preferences or something like that.. it's different for each client
<M0badedr> hello
<vallhalla81> hi all is it better to use a 64 bit or 32 bit distro?
<cleaton> is there some way i can change the kernel/add extra drivers to the ubuntu mini install cd?
<doors98> hello to everyone,i'm a newbie and i'm having a hard time printing to a windows printer from ubuntu, my printer is hp deskjet 2460, i follwed the instructions from the documentation but i cant find my printer number
<ikonia> vallhalla81: depends on your hardware and needs
<M0badedr> does anyone know abt fwbuilder??
<ikonia> M0badedr: ask the question
<gaelfx> I'm trying to set my user icon in Pidgin, but every time I select a file, pidgin unexpectedly quits
<krish> doors98: you mean network printer
<M0badedr> i wanna conf my iptables through it on ubuntu server
<blackgraz> gaelfx: have you tried removing and reinstalling pidgin
<joaopinto> gaelfx, please file a bug report at launchpad.net
<doors98> krish, yap i want to prnt on a network which has a windows print server
<SOURdiesel> is the /tmp folder supposed to have a number of folders even after you clear temp files?
<joaopinto> blackgraz, reinstalling pidgin does not usually fixes problems
<Slart> ncfi1013_: you're using xchat, so check out http://www.xchat.org/ or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat for some documentation or info
<vallhalla81> ikonia: i have a 64 bit machine but i was told once that many programs would not run on the 64 distros
<joaopinto> vallhalla81, not many, some :P
<M0badedr> ikonia:any help ???
<Slart> vallhalla81: some programs... not many..
<jobe> slart: how would you change amarok from xine to yauap?
<ikonia> vallhalla81 very few
<gaelfx> vallhalla81: a couple years ago, that was true, but most things run on it now
<ncfi1013_> Slart: how do i know which bitcomet client to download/install? how do i know what type of computer i have? whether it's amd64 or x86 or intel x86?
<ikonia> M0badedr: what do you want to know ?
<krish> doors98: how did you try to configure it
<ActionParsnip> blackgraz: you could also rename ~/.purple and rerun
<joaopinto> is there an easy way to set conditional name resolution, like using different dns server ips based on the hostname domain ?
<Slart> jobe: install the package, restart amarok and see if you can change anything in amarok preferences
<vallhalla81> any of the main ones and is there a vm that will run on a 64 distro
<SOURdiesel> is the /tmp folder supposed to have a number of folders even after you clear temp files?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: i dont think dns is that smart, just put the most used one at the top
<krish> doors98: you gotta be fast. I have to run some place
<Slart> ncfi1013_: bitcomet is one program that handles the bittorrent protocoll.. there are many bittorrent clients, bitcomet, azureus, utorrent, deluge etc.. pick anyone you like and can work with.. they all talk to each other
<xukun> hi all. I'm using ubuntu 8.4 64 bits with lvm and fakeraid. If I upgrade to 8.10 is there something I need to worry about?
<doors98> krish: i'm on the print window on ubuntu and it can successfully detect the windows printer but it wont print
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, the problemis that I have a local domain, server by a dns server, and the internet server, and I need both for every hostname
<doors98> krish:after i install the hp driver
<Janacek> hi... I've really stupidly locked myself out; i only have one user, and I've done passwd -l on that user; I can't get to a grub screen to boot into single user mode, as my keyboard doesn't work that early; Can I remove the passwd in /etc/shadow using the livecd? I know that can be done on older solaris - but does the same work for linux?
<krish> doors98: have you configure it!
<doors98> krish:configure? how
<krish> during configuration you need to select Windows Networked Printer
<Slart> ncfi1013_: you can check what version of ubuntu you have by typing "lsb_release -a" or "uname -a" in a terminal.. it doesn't mean your computer is of the same kind though
<ikonia> Janacek yes you can
<Janacek> ok i try that
<SOURdiesel> is the /tmp folder supposed to have a number of folders even after you clear temp files?
<xukun> anybody please?
<jobe> ncfi1013_: I recommend azureus. its heavier than other clients, but very fully featured
<Slart> SOURdiesel: aren't those tmp-files that are being used right now?
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue with gigabit network card going very slow, are there some issues with gigabit on 8.10 ?
<humancat> i have a problem where downloading big files with firefox lead to firefox consuming all available memory and system responsiveness lost. same with transmission. (also firefox problem also happen on specific webiste) and same happen with mandriva installer.  512 mbytes of ram should be enough for these tasks?
<jobe> ncfi1013_: (azureus is not called vuze)
<doors98> krish:i just followed the steps, but i cant find an exact number of my hp deskhet whch is 2460
<gaelfx> ncfi1013_: Transmission is pretty fully featured, only the gui doesn't look exactly the same as most of the other clients
<jgoguen> SOURdiesel: yes, what remains in /tmp/ are files and folders still in use by running programs, so they can't be cleaned up
<krish> oh
<ncfi1013_> i have an i686
<doors98> krish:i can only see on ubuntu 2000 and 2500
<jobe> humancat: have you tried downthemall! plugin for FF?
<SOURdiesel> Slart:  i hope so.
<ikonia> humancat if it's happeneing with ubuntu and mandriva - then I'd expect it to be a bug n firefox
<Slart> chadeldridge: nothing I've noticed, I have gigabit networking at my home LAN
<krish> doors98: so cant I on hp deskjet 4375
<gaelfx> but if you really want a fully featured torrent program, try rtorrent :D
<krish> but 4370 drivers seem to work for me
<krish> doors98: check this http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Printers and use some near matched model number (check tray types too)
<krish> gotta go now
<chadeldridge> Slart: maybe its just this card then, getting around 500kb/sec to the server right now
<krish> ciao
<doors98> krish:i tried 2000 and 2500 but it cant print,
<FloodBot1> krish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<humancat> jobe: not tried plugin. i just use wget to downloading big files...
<doors98> krish:it says that the printer is idle after i installed the drivers
<jobe> some of the kio slaves dont work in kde4 right? like kio sysinfo
<Slart> chadeldridge: are you sure it isn't the server that's limiting the transfer?
<jobe> humancat: well there you go, why do you need FF downloader if you use wget?
<humancat> ikonia: its not only firefox, its also transmission, and mandriva one installer program
<ncfi1013_> there is no option for 32 bit
<humancat> jobe: wrong question. right question is why firefox consume all memory
<chadeldridge> Slart: no it has quad giga cards in it ... its sitting pretty idle atm because im usually the first person in the morning to start hitting it hard
<Cosmo-san> how do I run a program as well as compile it in the same line?
<ikonia> Cosmo-san they are two seperate tasks
<jobe> humancat: :P
<Cosmo-san> e.g.   g++ program.cpp    and    ./a.out
<doors98> krish:the printer says ready suppose to be right? but it says its  idle
<Cosmo-san> this i realize, but I also know it is possible
<ikonia> Cosmo-san seperate with &&
<Janacek> ikonia: have removed the password - but still can't login :(
<Cosmo-san> thank you
<ikonia> Janacek you did the shadow file right ?
<Janacek> yeah
<ikonia> Janacek what is the username your trying to login as ?
<Janacek> so where the secret goes
<Janacek> i removed it
<Janacek> so now it goes ::
<Cosmo-san> sweet, quick answer.  thank you ikonia
<ikonia> Janacek what is the username your trying to login as ?
<Slart> chadeldridge: well.. I'm not saying all gigabit cards work flawlessly on ubuntu.. there might be a driver problem with your brand
<Janacek> instead of :somerubbish: - my username is "case"
<chadeldridge> Slart: ok .. i have a few others laying around .. intel should be a safe bet?
<ikonia> Janacek that should work fine
<doors98> krish: its very easy suppose to be to install a printer on ubuntu to print on windows right?
<Janacek> well at xdm, i enter case
<Janacek> and then enter (for no passwd)
<Janacek> and get login incorrect
<Slart> chadeldridge: your guess is as good as mine.. I use my onboard network connection.. some kind of nvidia chipset I think
<chadeldridge> Slart: kk
<ikonia> Janacek: grep caste /etc/shadow and lets have a look
<Mr_Bad_News> whats the command to compare files to see if they are the same?
<doors98> to anyone: its very easy suppose to be to install a printer on ubuntu to print on windows right?
<ikonia> grep case sorry
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News diff
 * Janacek reboots into livecd
<Slart> Mr_Bad_News: diff, md5, crc
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a command that i can use to find files that are the same through the entire file system?
<Mr_Bad_News> i have downloads of the same file a couple times
<Slart> Mr_Bad_News: there are a few... duff I think one is called
<tripps> hello. I've got many files where I would like to perform a multi-line search matching a block between two words (actually a several hundred line javascript function) and replace this in each file with the contents of another file. What is the best way to do this? I'm familiar with sed and have played with kfilereplace and others but can't seem to get it to work
<Janacek> Mr_Bad_News: fdupes iirc
<Slart> Mr_Bad_News: fdupes is another one
<Mr_Bad_News> is there something like find| .... to find files that are the same in different directories
<doors98> this is my very first install on ubuntu and my very first use but my printer is hindering me to continue using ubuntu, i guess its time to go back again for pirated windows
<Janacek> Mr_Bad_News: you could write a pipeline, sure, using md5 or something, but fdupes does this already
<chris062689> Hello
<Haegin> can the ubuntu preseed files use variables of any form?
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone have a shell script for what i need?
<Slart> doors98: ok, have fun
<doors98> has any1 tried to install a network printer on windows (hp deskjet 2460)? this printer is giving me a hard time
<Mr_Bad_News> something that can search the entire file system for files named the same thing
<Janacek> Mr_Bad_News: are you ignoring me? apt-get install fdupes
<roy_hobbs> I'm having trouble with the NetworkManager.  The connections that I've selected as "System setting" do not seem to become system connections.
<doors98> slart: have u had a hard time installing a printer before on ubuntu to prnt on windows network printer?
<azize> salu
<Mr_Bad_News> Janacek, i did
<Mr_Bad_News> now i need a script
<Mr_Bad_News> to delete mutliple files
<chris062689> rm
<Slart> doors98: I don't think I've ever tried.. I've only used ubuntu to print from network printers that handle the networking themselves
<azize>  c'est pas français
<ActionParsnip> !fr | azize
<ikonia> !fr > azize
<ubottu> azize: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> azize, please see my private message
<ikonia> !away > Evkaz
<ubottu> Evkaz, please see my private message
<Janacek> Mr_Bad_News: if you have the list of files, you can just iterate over then and delete them
<Evkaz> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Slart> Mr_Bad_News: what's wrong with fdupes? or duff? or do you need the script to do something special?
<gentlemen> Hello there World! Anyone who's an expert on wireless networks?
<robin0800> doors98: I've done it ,it was easy with the right program
<ikonia> gentlemen just ask teh question
<doors98> slart: im slowly getting rid of windows on my internet shop thats why i'n trying to install ubuntu 1 by 1 so that my customers will experience using ubuntu, for the meantime they are going to print on windows
<gentlemen> I can't connect to my netgear wireless network at home, but in school it worked just fine
<doors98> robin800" please guide me then
<ikonia> gentlemen what are the differences between school and homes acces point
<gentlemen> I can see the other wireless networks around my block even, but not my own, and I've tried to connect via the "connect to a hidden network"
<doors98> i have an hp deskjet 2460 what driver should i select if ubuntu promps me?
<gentlemen> I don't really now
<gentlemen> know*
<Slart> doors98: what happens if you just click system, administration, printing and try to add it from there?
<consanguinity> doors98: do you actually have a network printer (a printer connected directory to the network) or is it a local (USB/parallel/serial) printer attached to a Windows system?
<gentlemen> I think my's a netgear and there's isnt
<robin0800> doors98: use system-config-printer 1.0.5
<ikonia> gentlemen what ehcyption does your school use ?
<gentlemen> WPA
<ikonia> gentlemen: what does your home one use?
<gentlemen> and I've tried to set WPA to my router here at home
<gentlemen> WEP
<doors98> slart: i can add it from there but it wont print if i click print test page
<ikonia> gentlemen: if you scan for it do you see teh sid
<ikonia> gentlemen: what network card do you have/
<DIFH-iceroot> gentlemen: if you use WEP or no encryption, its the same...
<biophile> ikonia: I assume you are referring to security?
<ikonia> biophile yes
<Janacek> ikonia: think the problem is that passwd -l also sets the expiry time to 1
<gentlemen> DIFH-iceroot: how can that be?
<ikonia> Janacek ahhhh good catch
<ikonia> Janacek: that makes sense
<gentlemen> ikonia: Intel 5100 Link
<DIFH-iceroot> gentlemen: WEP can be cracked withing 1 minute
<robin0800> doors98: Did you brouse to find printer and check the share
<gentlemen> DIFH-iceroot: that doesn't really care atm does it. I still can't connect, and I live in a block with only old people
<Slart> doors98: might be some kind of setting.. there is a troubleshooting thingy for printers that lets you look at logs and what not.. have you seen it?
<Amp> hey boy's i choice remuco and dont see how install in my cell phone no more than web's pages container's off remuco.jar and i dont see any one wenn i can download this midlet any one can help me pls i contrybute later :)
<doors98> robin800 what is that, dowload it and install on ubuntu? or windows?
<DIFH-iceroot> gentlemen: just wanted to inform you that WEP is unsafe like an open network
<doors98> robin800: yap i can browse the printer on windws
<ikonia> Amp what does your cell phone have to do with ubuntu ?
<chris062689> Is anyone else experiencing problems with WINE and PulseAudio?  Mostly laggy / choppy sounds?
<gentlemen> DIFH-iceroot: I appritiace (SPELLING!) it, and I don't wanna sound rude or anything.
<Amp> remuco
<ikonia> Amp sorry ?
<Janacek> ikonia: stupid of me in the first place - I set sshd to not allow logins with passwords, but it still seemed to allow them, so i thought I'd just lock the account... misremmbeirng the command - passwd -d removes the password, but doesn't lock the account!
<biophile> ikonia: I think using the terminal command'sudo scan wlan0(or elan0 for a wired connection)'
<Protostar> can anybody tell me why my shift key has stopped working question mark
<doors98> slart: im a total newbie dont know where t find the logs
<ikonia> biophile what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> Janacek well spotted
<Slart> Protostar: stop having breakfast in front of the computer
<Protostar> i've gone into system - keyboard, and fiddled, but to no avail, so i'm hoping you guys can help
<robin0800> doors98: the program mentioned above does that its available by default in ubuntu but not kubuntu
<Amp> i have a basic install of remuco server and app for ubuntu 8.10 and i want see my song's in my cell phone and have no longer for xplain but my cell phone only install a web .jar
<biophile> ikonia: scanning to get information about the wireless network
<doors98> robin800:yap i'm using ubuntu 8.10
<soundray> Protostar: have they both stopped working?
<Protostar> yeah
<robin0800> d
<ikonia> biophile I know how to use "iwscan" thanks, I'm not asking for any help
<Protostar> works fine in windows, and the system stops highlighting boxes when i press it
<gentlemen> How do I restart wpa_supplicant?
<Slart> doors98: in system, administration, printing, right click on the printer and select properties, there you can print a test page.. if it doesn't work you should get some kind of troubelshooting guide
<Protostar> so i'm assuming i've done something wrong
<biophile> ikonia: what are you asking for then?
<soundray> Protostar: it's probably a setting that you've made accidentally. Reboot to see if it goes away. If it doesn't, first thing to check is whether it still works on a text console.
<Protostar> rebooting doesn't help, brb console
<doors98> slart: i did that but the printer is idle
<Protostar> nope, doesn't work in the console
<Slart> Protostar: you've checked in system, preferences, keyboard, Layouts, "Other options" ? lots of weird settings there
<ikonia> biophile I'm not asking for anything
<ikonia> biophile: I was responding to someone else's question
<Amp> any help
<doors98> slart: what driver should i use if my printer is hp deskjet 2460?
<doors98> robin800:  slart: what driver should i use if my printer is hp deskjet 2460?
<PeskyJ> I have a bug and I'm trying to investigate it, what is the difference between printing to the "Print to file" and an installed printer?
<Slart> doors98: well.. if I were you I'd check the windows computer.. see if it recieves anything when you try to print.. it could be a permission problem..
<soundray> Amp: ask a question, preferably one related to the topic of this channel
<b1> Ce_bRu_Kul_18
<vallhalla81> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Protostar> Slart, just looked, and everything seems ok
<ced__> hay guys, eh quick question, how do i make a hardware report to a file (for example text)?
<joaopinto> ced__, lshw > file.txt
<biophile> ikonia: ah, sorry, I didn't understand
<robin0800> doors98: start printer program and follow questions it will do it automatically
<Slart> doors98: I'm not sure.. check http://linuxprinting.org . They have a long list of printers with settings and such
<ced__> joaopinto: OK, thanks
<sidewalk> how to i get Google gadgets running on Ubuntu 8.l10?
<sidewalk> 8.10
<Amp> is for remuco i sai frist and i be install my cell phone a client for see my song's in the rhytmbox and need too download a remuco.jar from the web any idea
<sinan> where does cups-pdf supposedly print?
<joaopinto> there is package on the google repositories, i think
<soundray> Protostar: sounds like a hardware problem then
<Guest4468> how do you make a URI replacer?
<bazhang> Amp, where did you install remuco into ubuntu from; please provide a link
<Slart> sinan: ~/PDF I think
<doors98> what is cups?
<soundray> Amp: I can't understand your question. Try using punctuation.
<sidewalk> !google-gadgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-gadgets
<Slart> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sidewalk> !gadgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gadgets
<Guest4468> how to do it when someone types, www.website1.com and they'll get website2.com?
<Amp> https://launchpad.net/~simontol/+archive
<Protostar> soundtray, works in windows though, it's just a usb keyboard
<sinan> Slart: then, i think it is not working. anyone can help trouble shoot?
<sinan> Slart: nevermind, i gtg :)
<vallhalla81> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Smorg> The apt-get manual says it is primarily a back-end. Is it just a lib? Is there some other command line interface for controlling it?
<Slart> Guest4468: are you using apache?
<Protostar> Ah
<Guest4468> no I have a site at my provider
<soundray> Protostar: solved it?
<platius> sidewalk; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-google-gadgets-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html    you might modify this to work
<Slart> Smorg: aptitude, apt-get are two command line interfaces
<Protostar> If you set Compiz's Slow Animations button to shift, it stops working
<woody86> why would I be able to connect through WEP but not WAP with the same key?
<Protostar> That doesn't make sense, but what the hey :D
<Slart> Guest4468: then you have to talk to your provider I think
<doors98> thank you so much to all who replied, i'l try to do it again,
<Protostar> Anyway, thanks guys :)
<Smorg> Slart: ah ok I thought aptitude was X
<ubuntu__> How to add user in recovery mode [kubuntu 8.10]
<ikonia> ubuntu__: useradd
<Slart> Smorg: synaptic is gtk, aptitude and ap-get are command line
<ikonia> ubuntu__: although I suggest you do this in multi-user mode
<Amp> +4
<ncfi1013_> who was it that told me that azureus is not called vuze? because when i look for it in adept azureus comes up as vuze.
<Guest4468> is it illegal to use Internet Exlorer in linux?
<Slart> ncfi1013_: the new version of azureus is called vuze afaik
<ikonia> Guest4468 not if you have a valid windows license
<SOURdiesel> ncfi1013: in Hardy is azureus, in intrepid it's vuze.
<erUSUL> Guest4468: ask a lawyer never read the EULA of ie so i dunno if you can not run it in anything but windows...
<ncfi1013_> oh i am running intrepid
<SOURdiesel> ncfi1013: then for you it's Vuze 3. something i believe
<Slart> !info azureus
<ubottu> azureus (source: azureus): BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 10054 kB, installed size 11488 kB
<mib_sky> how can I give a user read and write access to a directory and everything in it recursively?
<Slart> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Amp> help with install the .jar too my cell from remuco :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest4468: i do it, not sure of legality though
<Slart> woho.. only 10 kB.. smallest torrent client ever ;)
<ActionParsnip> Slart: hmmm :)
<D7> hey, I have an AMD xp 1800+, 512mb ram and a geforce 6600 GT plugged into my TV set at 1920x1080x60hz and videos play a bit choppy, do I not have something setup right here, or is my hardware not capable?
<Smorg> ah so this is similar gentoo's ebuild vs emerge programs. You rarely actually use ebuild directly.
<bazhang> Amp, you should ask the keeper of that PPA
<michael> i think my audio card just got fried :(
<michael> anyone know a way i could test it somehow?
<Slart> D7: I think the processor might be a bit on the slow side for 1080p material
<ActionParsnip> god loves emerge
<Amp> no is remuco.jar
<michael> it was working fine, power cut off (i'm on a lap top tho) and now it doesn't work
<D7> slart: it's only a futuroma dvd rip...
<michael> i don't know what terminal command i could type to give me some info tho
<Guest4468> ActionParsnip, what is the best browser atm for linux?
<D7> slart: this happens when I full screen it
<Deiselton> guys i got a question... my nvidia card uses the x.conf file to determine screen res and all that stuff... is there a way to write a script that test if there is a second monitor... then if there is load the display settings based on y.conf instead of x.conf?
<ikonia> Guest4468: there are many to chose from, try them and see which one you like
<PeskyJ> if I print to file from GIMP, then open the output.ps in document viewer and print that to the printer, it works perfectly, however if I print straight to the printer from GIMP (or image previewer) it doesn't work - what is the differences in the pipeline used for these two scenarios?
<ActionParsnip> Guest4468: no such thing as "best"
<bazhang> !best > Guest4468
<ubottu> Guest4468, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Guest4468: i love opera personally
<Slart> Smorg: afaik apt-get,aptiture and synaptic all use the same back-end (apt).. I use both apt-get and synaptic.. different tools for different jobs
<Smorg> Guest4468: The only browser I can think of that doesn't have a native linux port is internet explorer. take your pick.
<ikonia> Deiselton: yes you can do that, I used to do it with a docked/undocked laptop
<ActionParsnip> Guest4468: but i also use firefox
<wahyu> hhh
<ActionParsnip> opera is awesome
<Slart> D7: then I don't really understand why it doesn't work
<Smorg> (major browser)
<Deiselton> ikonia... ok well i can write the script... but i dont know how to test for a second monitor...
<Deiselton> is there a command that shows display devices form the command line?
<SOURdiesel> D7: does it do the same with retail DVD's?
<ikonia> Deiselton I think I did it from edid information, I did an if edied = blah then copy xorg.dual xorg.conf else copy xorg.single xorg.conf
<D7> SOURdiesel, I haven't tried a dvd... I will try now
<doors98> what are the programming languages that linux developers use for desktop and web design?
<Deiselton> ikonia.... ok well i have to do that BEFORE gnome loads... else it wont be able to change the file until after it boots...
<Deiselton> how do i run the script before gnome loads?
<ikonia> doors98: same as other, html/xhtml etc
<D7> SOURdiesel, I'm tempted to just go buy a ps3, hahaha
<ikonia> Deiselton: thats right
<ikonia> Deiselton: set it to execute before the gdm init script
<joaopinto> doors98,  python is very popular for desktop apps, and php for web
<Slart> doors98: I use python and html/xhtml+css
<Deiselton> iknonia... im a newb sorry but were is the script that handles the load sequences?
<ikonia> Deiselton: /etc/init.d
<Deiselton> its not services is it?
<Deiselton> ahhh ok thatnks alot
<michael> anyone know how i can test my sound card
<michael> i think it just got fried
<doors98> ikonia: and jao slart too: really, coz im trying to learn 1, is python easy to learn?
<Deiselton> edied
<michael> maybe a terminal command to give me some info on it?
<Slart> michael: aplay /dev/urandom should give you some noise (might be loud)
<ikonia> doors98 try it, some find it easy, others hard
<D7> SOURdiesel, same issue with a dvd...
<Deiselton> um edied and edid arent bash commands... hmm will have to research it
<Slart> michael: there are some switches for aplay to get info about the soundcards.. man aplay for more info
<soundray> Deiselton: try ddcprobe
<eolo999> hi which is the right channel to ask for installer preseeding?
<ikonia> doors98: ddcinfo
<Smorg> xrandr will display devices
<doors98> by the way, is the user interface for python drag and drop? or everything is hard coded?
<Slart> doors98: python is pretty easy.. no need for compiling you just run it
<soundray> Smorg: not with NVidia drivers though, or am I mistaken?
<ikonia> doors98: ddcprobe
<michael> Slart, should it be all crackly???
<ikonia> doors98: drag and drop programming languages, I think not
<Smorg> soundray: hm I don't have one here to test atm.
<ikonia> Deiselton: ddcprobe sorry
<ikonia> Deiselton: ignore ddcprobe - that wasn't for you
<Slart> michael: it should just be noise.. regular "turn on the radio between stations" noise
<Deiselton> ikonia yeah got it... have to install the xresprobe first
<eolo999> ...or to get a list of ubuntu related irc channels?
<michael> Slart, any idea what i could do next? ;)
<doors98> i mean to display a button in python is hard coded, not clicking and dragging and done?
<Slart> doors98: drag and drop.. I don't think there are many of those available for linux
<michael> Slart, i have no idea how to go about this
<bazhang> !irc > eolo999 check here last link
<ubottu> eolo999, please see my private message
<michael> Slart, i'm looking at the man pages now
<NickName2> hello
<Deiselton> ikonia ddcprobe as far as i can tell doesnt show anyhting as far as monitors or display devices... what am i looking for?
<bahr> How do I install latex in Ubuntu 8.04. I heard there was an editor called Kile, which should be most similar to Texniccenter in Windows?
<Slart> michael: I'm not on friendly terms with alsa myself.. we have a small agreement.. I don't mess with it and it keeps working most of the time..=)
<ikonia> Deiselton if should output edid info for montiors
<eolo999> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<ikonia> I've not used it in a while so can't remember the output
<Deiselton> says edid:edidfail
<eolo999> ok, a bot :)
<Deiselton> i guys i dont have edid installed
<ncfi1013_> is the gnome bittorent client ok for kde? what about python? what is emerge?
<Deiselton> will continue researchuing
<Slart> bahr: try lyx.. I think there are some other editors out there too
<michael> Slart, i was like that too, then it just stopped working.  also on my windows dual boot :(
<SOURdiesel> D7: hmmm...
<Smorg> Deiselton: ktorrent
<soundray> bahr: you need the texlive packages. I suggest you have a look at LyX
<Deiselton> ktorrent has the edid command?
<sledgeas> hello
<ikonia> Deiselton ktorrent is a torrent program ?
<sledgeas> I have instructions how to connect to my workplace VPN through windows network connections (asks for company namy->ip->user/pass). how do i connect to it through my linux? i edit /etc/openvpn/default.conf but i dont know group_id etc.. and it does not connect
<ikonia> Deiselton: why would that have a monitor information detection command
<eolo999> bazhang: thanx
<Deiselton> ikonia... i dont know... why would he tell me ktorrent when im asking about the edid command if it didnt have anything to do with it :)
<D7> SOURdiesel, yep, this sucks, hahah...
<Slart> michael: I'm sorry.. can't really help you with that.. perhaps someone else can
<Smorg> Deiselton: oops wrong name.
<ikonia> Deiselton I have no idea what he's on about then
<Deiselton> hahaha smorg
<soundray> sledgeas: have a look at the relevant network-manager packages (apt-cache search network manager vpn)
<Smorg> :D
<SOURdiesel> D7: could be cpu/ram related
<bahr> ok, how do I install that, I'm pretty new to ubuntu, I want to have a complete latex installation, like miktex offers?
<michael> Slart, thanks for the help!
<NickName2> Can multiple users login the same time to their account ?
<sledgeas> thanks soundray
<Slart> michael: you're welcome
<soundray> sledgeas: install the one that fits your need. Then you can configure it through a right-click on nm-applet
<Slart> NickName2: I think ubuntu can do multiple users at the same time, yes
<Slart> NickName2: although only one at a time
<sledgeas> gtocha
<NickName2> Yeah... I mean 2 or more in the same time using VNC
<biophile> how do I install IdLE in the terminal?
<nomic> multiple login sessions nickname2
<NickName2> or any other remote app.
<D7> SOURdiesel, yeah, perhaps
<Slart> NickName2: that should work afaik
<soundray> NickName2: yes. You have to run multiple instances of VNC
<Smorg> ncfi1013_: ktorrent is kde's native client (I like it.) Deluge is gnome's and yes you can run it on kde. Deluge is built on python, and you should have python on your system anyway.
<Pici> biophile: sudo apt-get install idle
<SOURdiesel> D7: it happends.  just like i crashed ubuntu for the first time last night.  lol
<biophile> pici: I tried that
<ncfi1013_> how do i get that? thru adept?
<Pici> biophile: and?
<PeskyJ> NickName2: you can have multiple users logged on to an X session using the XDMCP login - VNC can only connect to the active local display
<Smorg> ncfi1013_: yes i suppose you could.
<Slart> PeskyJ: nope
<NickName2> PeskyJ: I tried the XDMCP login but with no success...
<soundray> PeskyJ: that's not correct. You can run multiple VNC servers.
<sidewalk> has anyone had Google Gadgets working under 8.10?
<biophile> pici: E: unable to lock download directory
<Deiselton> hmmm were do i get edid?... found a post that said it was call get-edid but it couldnt find the package... tried edid and got the same
<PeskyJ> soundray: really? ok I stand corrected - I tried that and it didn't work
<Slart> PeskyJ: vnc handles multiple users.. a few vnc servers (only one I think) only uses the current session
<Sebboh> I'm in Intrepid.  I've seen a little box popup that says "hey there are some restricted drivers available".  Ok, yes, I want to get them.  But, then the computer crashed, and now the box is gone.  How can I restart that process?
<michael> anyone know much about 'aplay'?
<Pici> biophile: Make sure you don't have another apt frontend open, such as aptitude  or synaptic, or adept.
<xukun> hi all. I need your help very fast. I'm upgrading to 8.10 but now I get the message: space left on /var.  I,m using raid1 with lvm so I need help extending the /var
<nomic> piophile you are unable to lock it because you dont have the permissions to access it under your username
<Pici> biophile: Or you aren't using sudo.
<nomic> chmod it
<michael> in the terminal aplay a.mp3 just make a crackling noise
<lordleemo> Does anyone know were i can get Winff deb for Gutsy
<j_77> hi - i just logged back into ubuntu and found my external usb drive is not showing up - could someone help?  I've been using Ibex since its release and never had a problem with it mounting - could it have something to do with installing SP3 in XP?
<Ndle55> hi im having trouble compiling pftpfxp-mew. ./configure --> ok you can do make dynamic now
<biophile> pici: I forgot about my update manager.
<NickName2> You sure I can install multiple VNC servers ?
<Smorg> j_77: no it couldn't have anything to do with windows. Also, what do you mean by "not showing up"? The block device isn't showing up? or it isn't auto-mounting. If the latter, check your /etc/fstab. If the former, it might be udev.
<Ndle55> hi im having trouble compiling pftpfxp-mew. ./configure --> ok you can do make dynamic now error : array bound after parenthesized type-id note: tr removing the parentheses around type-id. Can somebody help me?
<soundray> PeskyJ, NickName2: something like 'vncserver :1 ; vncserver :2' would start two servers on different ports. You cannot see them, except through a vnc client.
<rdz> hi all. i am running intrepid on a machine with core 2 duo machine. on hardy i had two separate cpus in /sys/devices/system/cpu/ , now in intrepid only one appears. how can i make sure, that i am using the full potential of my hardware?
<j_77> the block device does not show up in PCFileman, it shows in Nautilus but cannot mount it, even as root
<hololight> Gnome will not finish starting for one account but works fine for another. Thoughts?
<soundray> hololight: look in $HOME/.xsession-errors for clues
<ncfi1013_> will i be able to download and install for python if i don't have it
<filthpig> lordleemo, here I guess http://code.google.com/p/winff/
<j_77> Smorg: the block device does not show up in PCFileman, it shows in Nautilus but cannot mount it, even as root
<Deiselton> ikonia: through articles i verified that edit and xresprobe is not used in ubuntu 7 and later... but none of them say what replaces it....
<soundray> hololight: compare the one in the successful account with the unsuccessful one
<Deiselton> edid not edit
<JackWinter_> hmm, something must have gotten out of synch.  in adept (kubuntu) when specifying installation of the msttcorefonts the description shows "nvidia cg toolkit installer", how do i reset ?
<Smorg> j_77: do it from the command line. When you do, is there an error? Also, check dmesg for errors when plugging in the device.
<ikonia> Deiselton they are not used, but you can use them to detect a monitor
<Deiselton> ikonia... i cant even download them...
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> rats,
<lordleemo> filthpig: Yeah i know that but thats for hardy . i dont want to compile it i want the old gutsy deb
<darksifer> hi everyone. am having problems connecting to certain websites like msn.com. but this is not the only one. i had used several browsers. i have reset my router and still i have the same problem. can some one help me plz. i had some mail to check.
<j_77> Smorg: from the command line it says 'no such file or directory"
<ikonia> darksifer: maybe a problem with those websites?
<erkin> hi, i upgraded to 8.10, now my sound driver doesn't work. Now that I chose oss, i can listen to mp3's but still startup sound and sound in flash videos are crappy. what can i do?
<Deiselton> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1259279
<Smorg> j_77: even though theres a file in /dev matching what you type? strange.
<darksifer> ikonia: this had been the same for almost 2 weeks
<j_77> Smorg: maybe it has changed
<ikonia> Deiselton thats frusting, let me see if I can figure out another way to do it
<ikonia> darksifer: dns cache polluted ?
<D7> SOURdiesel, ok, so I will try my sempron 2800/1gb of ram, and if thats a no go, I'm gonna get a ps3, hahaha
<apeiron> ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' ...
<j_77> Smorg: whats the commandto view all devices connectvia usb?
<apeiron> ... ''''''''''''''''''
<darksifer> ikonia:what is dns polluted?
<hololight> What file controls which programs/ applets are started when gnome starts?
<Ndle55> hi im having trouble compiling pftpfxp-mew.   ./configure --> ok you can do make dynamic now    error : array bound after parenthesized type-id   note: tr removing the parentheses around type-id.   parentheses around type-id?
<slowlearner> hi please help, i'm having problems with my network.. it freezes from time to time.. i'm dual booting with xp but then xp works fine
<ikonia> darksifer your dns resolution from your isp giving out bad info
<Guest21232> hello, my usb wifi card belkin F5D7050 does not work in ubuntu, can someone help me?
<fred_> i need help opening my newly installet first class conference client.. i installed it into opt/firstclass and now there is a file there, fcc, that doesnt do anything if i click it
<senorgomez> Hello
<darksifer> ikonia: then how can i correct this?
<Smorg> j_77: I don't know that you can view them. Just ls /dev and see if you have any extra hd* or sd* devices than you normally would. that should be the usb device. Also, if you check your dmesg the kernel should log where it is when plugging it in.
<ikonia> darksifer: I'm only making a guess, contact your isp ?
<filthpig> lordleemo, was it ever made for gutsy? Compiling it is not really that difficult either, and then you can build your own deb for it
<mon^rch> has anyone ever tried quake2 under wine?
<senorgomez> I wish to use a background image that is on my NTFS partition, is there a way to mount it on startup? Right now it just shows a brown screen when I restart.
<Ndle55> hi im having trouble compiling pftpfxp-mew.   ./configure --> ok you can do make dynamic now    error : array bound after parenthesized type-id   note: tr removing the parentheses around type-id.   parentheses around type-id? Where can i find this? I dont see anything about it in the makefile. Any ideas?
<j_77> Smorg: when i access the /media directory where the drive mounts, i get an error saying 'Input/Output error'  - any help?
<JackWinter_> mon^rch: i run descent3 under wine, so chanes are that quake2 would run too
<lordleemo> filthpig: its alright my friend .. ill get a copy of the deb from a mate of mine .thanks for your time
<darksifer> ikonia: i have done tracert to msn.com. i get request time out aroung 10th hops
<soundray> !appdb > mon^rch
<ubottu> mon^rch, please see my private message
<ikonia> Ndle55 what are you trying to build
<woody86> is anyone here good with decrypting bootchart logs??
<ikonia> darksifer network down ?
<fred_> How can i open my opt/firstclass/fcc file?
<erkin> hi, i upgraded to 8.10, now my sound driver doesn't work. Now that I chose oss, i can listen to mp3's but still startup sound and sound in flash videos are crappy. what can i do?
<Ndle55> ikonia : pftpfxp-mew
<j_77> cd
<ncfi1013_> bye guys thanks for all your help going to bed now
<mon^rch> JackWinter_: great! does it have opengl?
<ikonia> Ndle55 I can't find much info on it, what is it, an ftp client ?
<Ndle55> ikonia : i need an ftpclient with a search feature
<senorgomez> I wish to use a background image that is on my NTFS partition, is there a way to mount it on startup? Right now it just shows a brown screen when I restart, not the background image.
<slowlearner> hi please help, i'm having problems with my network.. it freezes from time to time.. i'm dual booting with xp but then xp works fine
<simmerz> hi. I've just installed ubuntu on my new laptop. when i try and installed the nvidia restricted drivers, it asks me for my password, then shows me a download screen temporarily, but that disappears and nothing happens. any ideas?
<ikonia> Ndle55: never even heard of that
<darksifer> ikonia: thanks you. i think am going to phone my isp
<Ndle55> ikonia: its text based en you can use it in combination with irssi
<JackWinter_> mon^rch: i'm running the opengl engine under wine.  have a nvidia fdx card.  everything runs great.  in fact better than the linux port
<gammy> Is anyone here actually running ubuntu server (intrepid) on a server without running into tons of issues?
<mon^rch> ty
<ikonia> gammy I have been doing, not got a server next to me,
<darksifer> can someone tell me a program to make an iso from a  dvd movie
<Kodo> senorgomez: add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<Delvien> simmerz: go to softwares sources i
<gammy> ikonia: That's amazing.
<soundray> !info k9copy | darksifer
<ubottu> darksifer: k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1349 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<senorgomez> Thanks Kodo
<JackWinter_> mon^rch: maybe you should ask in #winehq instead :)
<Delvien> simmerz: go to softwares sources under system admin and activate third party and other repos
<wayneward> is http://www.getdeb.net/  offline?..
<gammy> ikonia: I have eight severe, unsolvable, open problems and nobody even has a clue as to what to do about it. As I see it now, I can't actually continue using ubuntu because it's so damn faulty
<gammy> ikonia: Which really stings :(
<ikonia> gammy what sort of problems ?
<PeskyJ> what is a good program for capturing DV from a video camera? Also what is a good video editing and effects suite? I'm looking through the sound+video list in add/remove and the selection is m ind-boggling
<simmerz> Delvien: ok. I'll try that. just doing an aptitude upgrade
<Delvien> gammy with that kind of atitude you are not help-able :)
<gammy> ikonia: issues with cron, ghost errors in logs, PAM, apache2 segfaulting, numerous problems causing serious downtimes. All hardware has been tested without any problems
<erkin> i have exact situation that's pointed in the forums : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944742 . Any suggestion for this?
<gammy> Delvien: It was not help I was after - I seriously wanted to know if anyone had succeeded.
<ikonia> gammy not sure what ghost errros are, apache2 sefaulting must have something to do with your hardware as it's stable on hundreds of other hardware platforms, pam, well are you using it stock or changing it anythng #(I use it with ldap auth)
<Delvien> gammy at what/?
<JackWinter_> PeskyJ: i found for basic editing (no fx), dvbcut is unbeatable.  think i installed all the packages and they all drove me mad in one way or another :)
<ikonia> gammy: I'm always interest in things like that, check out #ubuntu-server and see if people want to walk some stuff through with you
<senorgomez> ubuntu 8.10 allows for read/write of NTFS mounts right?
<Slart> senorgomez: yes
<JackWinter_> PeskyJ: isn't in the repos though, you have to get is separately
<senorgomez> thanks
<PeskyJ> JackWinter_: aha, thanks
<gammy> ikonia: I have already been told multiple times that a system which has non-server packages installed are not #ubuntu-server related
<Deiselton> ikonia.... how do you reference diffent monitors? i know in the nvidia settings it calls one CRT-0 and the other DFP-0?... cause i could do a try catch and attemp to do something with "CRT-0" if it works then i have 2 monitors...
<PeskyJ> JackWinter_: does that also handle the capture from the camera/tape?
<ikonia> gammy your using the ubuntu server base install, yes/no ?
<officeguy> http://www.fifo.sg/post/show/221
<gammy> Delvien: At keeping an intrepid server running without problems -at all-
<ikonia> Deiselton depends on the software how it's referened
<gammy> ikonia: Yes. Of course.
<ikonia> officeguy thats nothing to do with ubutnu - stop it now please
<ikonia> gammy: what are the "non-server "packages then ?
<Delvien> gammy mine is running great talking to you from it now
<Deiselton> hmmm ok can you think of any commands that takes the monitor as an input?
<PeskyJ> JackWinter_: and when you say no fx, does it do text overlays/inserts and fades and really simple stuff like that?
<user__> hello. is there any way that i can install another boot loader from ubuntu live cd? because with the grub boot loader i get a error 23: disk read error
<gammy> ikonia: Anything that did not come with the base install, apparently.
<ikonia> gammy can you give me an example
<Deiselton> i cant think of any as the linux shell doesnt use resolutions that i know of
<ikonia> gammy: as the things you mention come with the base
<gammy> ikonia: Uh. zsh? :P
<JackWinter_> PeskyJ: my application was simple, to open a .ts file (from sat), cut out the commercials and save as mpeg file.  Might not fit your requirements, but for cutting things out it's ace.  and no it doesn't import anything.  just ace at removing stuff from mpeg or ts files
<yerchin> Hi guys, could anyone help me with a quick question?
<Deiselton> not until it loads a graphical interface
<ikonia> gammy: thats in the repos though isn't it ?
<erUSUL> !ask | yerchin
<Deiselton> yerchin: ask away
<ubottu> yerchin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<senorgomez> when i enter "sudo fdisk -|" it doesn't give me an output, it just says ">" on next line
<senorgomez> out do i get output from 'sudo fdisk -|'?
<fosco_> senorgomez: sudo fdisk -l
<KRF> senorgomez, it's "-l"
<soundray> senorgomez: replace the | with an l (lowercase L)
<yerchin> I was wondering if Ubuntu can access the files on my vista partition (Can it read NTFS)?
<KRF> small L
<Delvien> senorgomez: | is invalid
<gammy> ikonia: Yes. As soon as anyone in #ubuntu-server found out I had pulled in packages that did not come with the base, they refused to help. I'm not going to badger people who do not want, nor have time to assists.
<Deiselton> senorgomez.... cause you are piping it to nothing maybe
<Slart> yerchin: yes
<senorgomez> ahhhh ;) thnaks
<user__> hello. is there any way that i can install another boot loader from ubuntu live cd? because with the grub boot loader i get a error 23: disk read error
<yerchin> Thanks. Can it also open programs/read the registry?
<ikonia> gammy I'm in there now, pop in and lets have a look at it
<simmerz> woo! http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/17/adobe_64_bit_linux_flash_10_alpha/
<gammy> ikonia: In fact I'm no longer looking for help as I realize there is none. I just wanted to know if anyone at all had succeeded in running intrepid server at all :)
<Deiselton> senorgomez... | sends the output to another program... like you could say fdisk | gerp fdisk and it will show all lines with fdisk in them
<slowlearner> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<soundray> user__: you should check your BIOS setup first and make sure the hard disks are set to Mode: Auto
<PeskyJ> JackWinter_: oh right... this is for capturing from a video camera (DV format on tape) so perhaps dvb is not what I need?
<Haggi> egat.de
<ikonia> gammy fine then
<yerchin> !ask can it open programs?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Whitor> Hi, I've got a problem with my network settings. It seems that my wireless adapter is only connecting to the wi-fi network it was connected to during the upgrade from hardy to intrepid. I looked at /etc/network/interfaces and I noticed that the network that I /can/ connecto is hard coded in there... what is this file supposed to look like ?
<yerchin> ah lol.
<gammy> ikonia: Some problems are 186167, 259293, 277723, 276444 but those are only the ones who others have also reported.
<Deiselton> senorgomez that grep.. not gerp
<user__> soundray they are. problem is that  i think my hdd has a broken master boot record...
<soundray> gammy: you either come for help here, or you stay away. The way you are behaving is just wasting time.
<erwin_> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<senorgomez> thanks deiselton
<Slart> yerchin: do you mean run windows programs? it can't run stuff installed on your windows drive.. you'll have to install them using wine
<gammy> soundray: Oh that's funny. I thought I spent time here actually helping people as well.
<soundray> user__: installing grub fixes the master boot record
<Haggi> g.de
<yerchin> Ok, thanks Slart.
<soundray> gammy: I don't know about other times. I'm only referring to your current behaviour
<user__> then what's the problem ? because i get Grub - loading stage 1.5read error
<soundray> !grub | user__
<ubottu> user__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yerchin> I've heard WINE can be very difficult, is this true or just rumors?
<gammy> soundray: Ok.
<bazhang> yerchin, check the appdb
<gammy> soundray: So you mean my question was invalid because it was generic? Or what?
<bazhang> !appdb | yerchin
<erUSUL> yerchin: if the app is well supported by wine is dead easy.
<ubottu> yerchin: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<soundray> user__: try the RestoreGrub instructions ^^
<Slart> yerchin: well.. it comes with it's own problems.. you can ask in #winehq
<Delvien> yerchin: half and half
<fosco_> yerchin: wine is easy and totally transparent to the user
<JackWinter_> PeskyJ: if you ever need to cut stuff out of a mpeg stream have a look at it.  saves loads of time...  i only mentioned it, because all the other video editing packages i tried drove me mad... :)
<erwin_> badly need help with my wired network.. it freezes almost every 10secs and i have to hit networking restart :(
<gammy> soundray: I mean, ikonia answered it. I was happy with the answer.
<simmerz> Delvien: looks like the aptitude upgrade did it
<user__> ok
<soundray> gammy: I am saying that moaning is offtopic here. You either look for help, or you stay away.
<yerchin> Thanks guys.
<sapi51> Experiencing a WTF moment.  Can anyone help?  (dir access restricted) http://pastebin.ca/1259296
<Deiselton> senorgomez.... just so you know... you have 3 things you can do to a program... 1 "|" pipe it to another program.... or ">" write it to a file... or "<" take input from a program or file as arguments of this program...
<yerchin> Most freeware comes with linux support anyway right?
<ikonia> sapi51 you don't need to use phrases like WTF
<Delvien> simmerz: good :)
<Deiselton> senorgomez: so if you see | or < or > you havent finished reading or C and ping the rest of the command
<JackWinter_> PeskyJ: gotta go now, good luck :)
<gammy> soundray: Understood. Please post most exact guidelines if available.
<gammy> soundray: most/more.
<ikonia> gents, can we drop this please
<bazhang> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<soundray> !guidelines | gammy
<ubottu> gammy: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Delvien> bazhang: excuse me?
<erUSUL> sapi51: where are the . and .. dirs?
<user__> ok i've tried recovery grub and when i'm suposed to write root (hd0.0) i get error 11: unrecognized device string
<bazhang> Delvien, not for you
<soundray> user__: use a comma, not a period (hd0,0)
<Delvien> bazhang: weird it pinged me
<deardeath> Who here has information about xorg.conf?
<user__> :)
<erUSUL> sapi51: forget it; problem is with execute bits on group and others
<yerchin> Will Ubuntu yield better hardware performance than vista?
<sapi51> erUSUL, I need these set?
<user__> ok now i get error at next step - setup (hd0) - error 25: unrecognized command
<Slart> yerchin: depends on what kind of hardware you're talking about.. for your windows only scanner.. sure since it won't work at all on linux (probably)
<erUSUL> sapi51: mine are i have drwxr-xr-x for drive_c
<yerchin> Haha, no I mean internal parts.
<yerchin> Like RAM, GPU and CPU.
<shehrin> java
<shehrin> need for speed
<Slart> yerchin: ubuntu will probably feel a bit snappier compared to vista.. gnome can be a bit of a hog but there are other window managers available
<sapi51> erUSUL, if I fix that, I get the same prob for the nested folders.  can I recursively chmod the folders ONLY?
<ikonia> sapi51: a while loop script could
<ikonia> sapi51: use the output of ls -d
<gammy> ikonia: Hrm I didn't know there was anything to stop. I still can't see any problem at all. However I do understand how what I said could have been easily misinterpreted. I wasn't "whining" - Each problem I have had has been adressed here with great care and I appreciate all the assistance. However the solutions have been exhausted - that's life.
<ikonia> gammy: I meant the debating about if it's ok to ask, you've asked the question, fine, lets move on
<yerchin> Thanks, is driver installation a big deal? Eg; do I have to go hunt down new drivers for my chipset, gpu, etc?\
<manzur> hello
<erUSUL> sapi51: « find drive_c -type d -exec chmod +x {} \; » should work
<scampbell> sapi51:  find /somedir -type d -exec chmod +w {} \;   <--- adds write permission to all folders under /somedir
<gammy> ikonia: Mm.
<Slart> yerchin: nope.. it usually works out of the box.. but try a live cd to know for sure
<sapi51> genius. thanks people!
<soundray> user__: have you really entered 'setup (hd0)' only? No leading spaces and such?
<yerchin> Ok, thanks for all the help Slart. You're making this conversion a helluva lot easier.
<MarcoPau> Hello, I haven't been able to print since my last intrepid upgrade. Cups' error_log says Unable to open MFP port device file!: Cannot allocate memory. Do you have any hint?
<user__> yes
<Slart> yerchin: you're welcome
<Guest4468> why is there no list of visited channels of the past week?
<soundray> user__: please try again
<rourou> hello! i'm a noob, can anyone help me to get sound working on my laptop?
<user__> ok now i get error 17: cannot mount partition
<user__> ok now i get error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<mysteryc> Hi.
<deardeath> erUSUL: Can I send a private message to you? It is hard to keep up with the channel due to display configurations.
<Gnea> !sound | rourou
<erUSUL> deardeath: ok
<ubottu> rourou: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fosco_> rourou: try gstreamer-properties
<Gnea> rourou: also, check the second url here...
<Gnea> !laptop | rourou
<ubottu> rourou: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<yerchin> What is the preferred IM client for linux? Multi platform I mean. Miranda, Pidgin, Trillian?
<mysteryc> I just downloaded Songbird but when I try to run the install, it says  `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ./songbird)
<bazhang> !best > yerchin
<ubottu> yerchin, please see my private message
<rourou> ok thanks guys!
<yerchin> Saw that one coming.
<yerchin> Just what I get for asking you to pick my shoes.
<soundray> user__: now you should compare the output from 'sudo fdisk -l' and the partition references in /boot/grub/menu.lst to see if the latter refer to the correct partitions.
<Gnea> rourou: try to follow those as best you can - if you still have issues, please ask :)
<user__> ok i'll try
<Guest4468> how can you list all dutch channels?
<Guest4468> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rourou> ok :)
<bazhang> !irc | Guest4468 check last link
<ubottu> Guest4468 check last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Pici> !nl | Guest4468
<ubottu> Guest4468: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<gammy>  /j #ubuntu-sv
<gammy> huhu
<gammy> I wonder.
<bazhang> gammy, its #ubuntu-se
<gigel2006> Does PIGDIN have encryption or do I have to install it ? ""apt-get install pidgin-encryption". ?
<gammy> bazhang: Ahead of ye
<user__> ok this i see in menu.lst title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<user__> root		(hd0,0)
<bre4kbeat> Counter strike is installed and configured yet it crashes everytime i try to run it from steam
<soundray> user__: so that refers to the first partition on your first hard disk. Is that your Ubuntu root?
<bre4kbeat> anyone ever had this problem?
<user__> and with fdisk i see  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<user__> /dev/hda1   *           1         973     7815591   83  Linux
<user__> /dev/hda2            1042        4865    30716280    7  HPFS/NTFS
<user__> /dev/hda3             974        1041      546210   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot1> user__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yerchin> With ubuntu installed is booting handled by boot.ini or GRUB by default?
<Pici> yerchin: GRUB
<UnknownUser56> sup #ubuntu
<yerchin> ty pici
<UnknownUser56> I resolved the problem from yesterday,and installed ubuntu 8.10 with grub and booted
<gigel2006> Does PIGDIN have encryption or do I have to install it ? ""apt-get install pidgin-encryption". ?
<user__> the partition /dev/hda1 is the partition that has linux on it
<UnknownUser56> But the strange this is partition #1 & #2 are available on ubuntu ,but there are 2 other partiotions ( ntfs ) which don't show up,and while on Windows partition #1 & #2 show up while the others don't
<GSMX> gigel2006: there is no such thing as encryption for pidgin, it depends upon the protocol you use, wheter there is encryption
<soundray> user__: have you got more than one hard disk drive?
<user__> no just one
<gigel2006> GSMX: http://pidgin-encrypt.sourceforge.net/install.php
<user__> it has 8gb ubuntu partition 500meg swap the rest ntfs with data on it wich i need
<yerchin> Anyone here done CISCO curriculum before? I am being bored out of my skull. D:
<user__> should i write hda1 instead of hd0,0 in menu.lst?
<soundray> user__: no, that's not going to work
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<yerchin> brb guys LOADIGN TEH UBUNTUZ
<yerchin> :D
<user__> when i do this... grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<user__>  (hd0,0)
<user__>  
<cube> my firefox goes over my menus when its not full screen
<Fenix|work> can someone point me to a howto on password-less ssh without the need of setting up an rhost?
<user__> so grub is on hd0,0
<GSMX> gigel2006: didn't know about that one :P oke, it's in multiverse so "sudo apt-get install pidgin-encryption" should work
<Fenix|work> err without setting up rhosts
<ikonia> user__ your stage one files are yes
<user__> and in menu.lst it says at root - hd0,0
<soundray> user__: yes, I can't see anything wrong with that. Don't know why you're still getting an error 17
<gigel2006> GSMX: ya i'll see if it works cheers
<soundray> user__: unless your BIOS somehow detects it wrong
<cube> when firefox does that its when i open a new window or when i first open it
<user__> i should state that the hdd is ata and the smart ability has gone wrong somehow
<Guest38057> Can someone help me step by step how make my Belkin wifi usb F5D7050 in Hardy?
<user__> might this be the problem then?
<LjL> user__: what do you mean that SMART has gone wrong?
<kanhiya78> anybody who want to try openoffice.org 3.0 try this link http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<soundray> user__: yes. Try the other settings. LBA should work with most large disks
<Belkie> Can someone help me step by step how make my Belkin wifi usb F5D7050 in Hardy?
<user__> what other settings?
<soundray> user__: LBA
<user__> the ATA hdd's had a SMART ABILITY
<user__> how do i use lba?
<cube> any idea on how to get firefox to stop going over my panel's?
<user__> what's that anyway?
<LjL> kanhiya78: that's unrequested and unsupported, please don't do that
<soundray> user__: set Mode: LBA instead of Mode: Auto in BIOS
<user__> ok
<user__> i'll try and i'll be back
<LjL> user__: SMART is a standard involving a set of hardware sensors that can help determine whether the HD is going bad
<user__> hopefully it will work
<user__> i know
<kanhiya78> LjL it is not supported?
<user__> see you soon
<user__> :)
<|Chrizz|> Belkie: Google can solve anything. http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-setup-belkin-wireless-g-f5d7050.html
<kanhiya78> LjL i do not understand
<LjL> kanhiya78: it's not in the official ubuntu repositories, which is what we support in this channel. if someone wants to install something from a third-party source, they should understand the implications very well. since no one asked, there's absolutely no reason to post a link like that.
<Slart> kanhiya78: will you be here in the channel handling the support for everyone installing oo3 using that link?
<Belkie> jChrizz: i'm noob, I need step by step :(
<|Chrizz|> Belkie: Thats a step by step tutorial, right?
<Belkie> jChrizz, but its latin for me :(
<senorgomez> last bootup my Min/Max Temp for my harddrive was 37-40 C now it is 17-31 C, how can i set it back?
<GSMX> senorgomez: the lower it is, the better
<Belkie> |Chrizz|: its latin :(
<Guest4468> Pici I have been banned from that channel
<senorgomez> actually in the past 30 min it went from 17 - 31 to 17 - 33 Min Max, so i guess it will sort itself out
<kanhiya78> i was just giving information
<sumpm1> someone help me fix my keyboard
<onats> hello, need some help. my ubuntu installation no longer boots to gdm... it seems that there's a problem with my graphic's card setup
<kanhiya78> if i have done anything wrong than sorry for that
<GSMX> senorgomez: it probably will, a low temp is nothing to wory about, a hi temp is ;)
<onats> i want to upgrade to 8.10 via console.. how do i do that?
<|Chrizz|> Belkie: Hmm, Unplug the usb device, and open a terminal
<cube> i installed another hd how do i get root permission on it
<UnknownUser56> I Installed ubuntu 8.10 and he strange this is partition #1 & #2 are available on ubuntu ,but there are 2 other partiotions ( ntfs ) which don't show up,and while on Windows partition #1 & #2 show up while the others don't
<kanhiya78> how to post a bug
<LjL> !bugs > kanhiya78    (kanhiya78, see the private message from ubottu)
<UnknownUser56> Anyone know why ?
<cube> my other hd is mounted but i don't have permissions how do i get root permission permanent for it
<RizR> onats: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should re-configure the x server and overwrite and problems with xorg.conf.
<kanhiya78> ok
<sumpm1> using 8.10, keyboard buttons repeating. how can i fix it? HHEEEEELLLLLLLLLP PLLEEASSEEE
<onats> rizr, i'm using the envy-ng
<onats> will that fix it?
<narcoclepsy> Ever since i updated to 8.10 my password no longer unlocks the "default keychain" is there a way i can sudo reset the default keychain password?
<UnknownUser58> Sorry I was lagging,if anyone responded please repeat :)
<RizR> onats: afaik this will completly reset the configuration regardless the driver. Sorry, hvnt used envy-ng so cant say for sure.
<LjL> sumpm1: might be related to the old bug #39315
<sumpm1> will look
<LjL> sumpm1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/39315
<maulynvia> anyone recommend simple external hard drive for backup that works with Ubuntu?
<rourou> yay i managed to fix my sound thanks so much Gnea!
<erki> maulynvia: In my experience most external hard drives work.
<bazhang> !hcl > maulynvia
<ubottu> maulynvia, please see my private message
<RizR> onats: do a release upgrade from console using sudo do-release-upgrade
<Slart> maulynvia: afaik most external drives work with ubuntu. I use a western digital external drive, works nicely
<maulynvia> Do you know if can I use the same disk to backup windows files?
<RizR> onats: dont forget to install upgrade-manager befor that using sudo aptitude install update-manager-core
<UnknownUser58> I Installed ubuntu 8.10 and he strange this is partition #1 & #2 are available on ubuntu ,but there are 2 other partiotions ( ntfs ) which don't show up,and while on Windows partition #1 & #2 show up while the others don't  ,if ianyone knows why ,do tell
<erki> maulynvia: Yes, if you format it as FAT32 or NTFS
<hololight> Having a problem starting gnome for one user, but not others. Tried failsafe and turned off all the user level services I could. when I check out .xsession-errors all I get is a very non-descript "error timeout". This is a 8.04 install that has been running just fine for quite a while
<Slart> maulynvia: depends.. windows is a little handicapped when it comes to playing with anything but itself.. but you can use fat32 or ntfs and ubuntu will still handle it
<RizR> UnknownUser58: what file system do partitions #1 and #2 have?
<maulynvia> thanks all
<onats> RizR, ayt. will check that
<UnknownUser58> RizR:ext3fs on 1 & 2 ,ntfs on the others
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<sumpm1> LjL: that bug seems to be related to laptops  and mice i believe
<n8tuser> UnknownUser58-> your windows can not easily view or recognize ext* file system
<RizR> UnknownUser58: have you got ntfs-3g package installed?
<sumpm1> LjL: thank you though
<AzizLight> I want to install an ubuntu server in my house, but I don't have the hardware (the actual server) what do you suggest I buy (something cheap, I want to make an ftp/http server accessible only by me)?
<sumpm1> my mouse seems to be working  fine
<hololight> azizlight: almost any compu7ter will work fine for you
<RizR> UnknownUser58: sorry. didnt read your full question. ext3 (and other linux partitions) are not easily usable in windows. ntfs partitions can be seen in linux. do you have ntfs-3g package installed?
<sumpm1> but the keyboard ttttttttypppppesss lllikkkkke thiiss    ifff IIIII wereeeeeeeee to  jusstt      typpeee like norrmal lol
<UnknownUser58> RizR : no i don't ,but I can't see why I should because the live cd could detect them
<AzizLight> hololight: yeah but almost any computer will cost over 1000euros, isnt that a little bit overkill? :S
<RizR> UnknownUser58: Yup :-)
<UnknownUser58> To note that my exeriences with nix are from live cds and it's the first time I try to permenantly install it
<n8tuser> UnknownUser58-> the liveCD has the ntfs-3g drivers loaded while your install does not have it
<Crusher> can anybody suggest me a program that creates iso of a cd?
<hololight> AzizLight: Honestly, it could be many years old as well (read ==> used). My server is about 4 years old. was a 1ghz 1gb ram machine
<Guest96047> hey im working with my fstab file..is there a reason that the sda sdb sdc changes on every restart...like i set my fstab to mount at certain mountpoints but then when i restart all of them are mounting to the wrong places cause the letters switched....but i didnt move anything around in my computer
<bazhang> k9copy Crusher
<sumpm1> need help w/ permissions, anyone help?
<n8tuser> UnknownUser58-> when you are on livecd you can try this.   sudo lsmod|grep ntfs  and also same in your installed system, compare the results
<hololight> Crusher: Banshee can
<n8tuser> Guest96047-> can you change your nick other than a guest, its easier to type ..
<UnknownUser58> That solves the issue ,does Windows need 3rd party drivers to detect ex3 format drives ?
<hololight> Azizlight: I have even run a 750 mhz p3 as a file server, it worked just fine
<Odd-rationale> Crusher: brasero perhaps... it is default in 8.04 and 8.10
<senorgomez> is there a good tutorial out there for mounting an NTFS drive on startup with fstab?
<senorgomez> i don't know how to do it
<n8tuser> UnknownUser58-> yes, windows needs a driver..i've said this already
<senorgomez> and tried googlign
<erki> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<erki> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<joni> join/ #seaphor
<erki> senorgomez: Those two should help
<senorgomez> thanks
<senorgomez> a lot
<myhem> hello
<UnknownUser58> n8tuser:told me how to see ntfs file systems in ubuntu ,not detecting ex3 while booted from Windows .Thanks for the help though :)
<nylwar> so this is irc...
<Guest96047> whats the fdisk command to see all the /dev drives?
<myhem> is there any way to make 8.10 hubernate and get up faster its really annoying to wait like 1 minute -_-
<Patrick> hi anyone here?
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) I just migrated to intrepid :) and now I have a "disabled person" icon in the upper tray (Universal access preferences). How can I remove it from my panel?
<RizR> Guest96047: sudo fdisk -l
<Guest28987> i need some help about installing ubuntu
<Guest28987> anyone can help with that?
<Guest96047> rizR: i get a cannot open for all the /dev's
<RizR> Guest28987: what are you trying to do
<Slart> MrEgg964: have you tried right clicking on it and selecting delete/remove?
<zerwas> I tried to use debootstrap for intrepid ( http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.10ubuntu1~intrepid1.tar.gz ) , but it has no intrepid script. Does anybody have a hint if the script is elsewhere?
<nibbler_> Guest28987: dont be too precise pls :)
<tsunami> what are my options for rdp share for linux.  I use vnc to connect and it is deathly slow.  any suggestions as to how to set up the shar in linux??
<bitplex> How do you make apt-get skip unmet dependcies?
<Guest96047> rizR: I'm trying to mount certain drives to certain media folder mountpoints
<RizR> Guest96047: you need to run fdisk under root. are you doing that?
<MrEgg964> Slart: yes I have, but right-clicking doesn't bring up any menu :(
<Guest96047> rizR: oh ok worked under root....why would the letters switch when i restart?
<bartmon> !dvd > bartmon
<ubottu> bartmon, please see my private message
<manzur> someone in here like this idea
<manzur> ?
<manzur> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/14940/
<shinoj> !dvd >shinoj
<ubottu> shinoj, please see my private message
<ikonia> manzur this is a support channel, not a marketing of your brainstorm channel
<Slart> MrEgg964: hmm.. it's not the "keyboard accessability status" applet?
<Guest96047> is there a way to add the disk identifier to the fstab so it mounts to where i want it to?
<Lasivian> is there any easy way to send mails from software that does not have a field for an outgoing smtp password?
<n8tuser> Guest96047-> can you change your nick other than a guest, its easier to type using tab
<thomasite> Hello. I have a problem with Evolution. It needs a keyring. :( I'm using 8.10, btw. Please help me. Thanks!
<Lasivian> ie. I need an open smtp server
<shinoj> idivx>shinoj
<nibbler_> Lasivian: setup some mailserver at your box, using smarthost
<Lasivian> nibbler_: I tried that with postfix, but I get "relay access denied"
<RizR> Guest96047: shouldnt switch. hmm one reason could be that master/slave status of drives is changed. other than that they shouldnt switch.
<nibbler_> Lasivian: then fix your config ;-)
<MrEgg964> Slart: well, I have it installed in French, so I wouldn't know for sure. Left clicking on the icon brings a dialog box with 5 check boxes regarding Contrast, Larger text, etc.
<Guest96047> rizR: i was using gparted to see the /dev....maybe it was wrong
<Lasivian> nibbler_: that's what i'm trying to do
<Guest96047> is there a command to unmount all?
<Lasivian> I can;t figure out what a "smarthost" is exactly
<ikonia> Guest96047 umount -a
<RizR> Guest96047: were you using gparted live cd or in same installation?
<tsunami> rdp sharing options for ubuntu?? anyone.
<erUSUL> Lasivian: a hst that actually know how to sen the mail. Like smtp.gmail.com or your isp smp
<Guest96047> rizR: no on the same install
<shinoj> Lasivian: smtp.gmail.com
<md22> do you guys know of any TV tuner cards that are compatible with UBuntu ?
<Slart> MrEgg964: you can check in system, preferences, assisted technologies and try to disable them
<Lasivian> so postfix needs to know my username and password on that smtp server
<Guest28987> hi
<RizR> Guest96047: very odd. Sorry cant think of anything at the moment. may be smoeone else can help :-)
<Guest28987> im trying to install ubuntu on a compatible laptop
<MrEgg964> Slart: Ok I'll try looking in that direction, thanks :)
<Guest28987> and it isnt working
<erUSUL> Lasivian: what are you trying to do?
<bitplex> How do you make apt-get skip unmet dependencies? Anyone?
<hapt1K> hello
<Lasivian> erUSUL: the raid software i'm using on a windows box (yeah, I know) can send out alerts if it crashes, but it's smtp options do not have a field for a pssword
<MrEgg964> Is this just me, or is text rendering on LCD better in Intrepid?
<js_> how can i reinstall grub from the live cd?
<hapt1K> im trying to install "patch" but it's asking me for the Heron cdrom which i dont have - how can i get away from this?
<Lasivian> erUSUL: so I need an smtp server that does not demand a password, i'm trying to setup postfix on my ubuntu box to accomplish this, with limited success :)
<bazhang> MrEgg964, depends, some find it better though
<erUSUL> hapt1K: diasable the cdroma s software source
<erUSUL> hapt1K: system>Admin>Software sources
<mikroflops> Hi, how am i supposed to single-boot gnu/linux on a macbook..?
<hapt1K> erUSUL: thanks let me try that
<Belkie> |Chrizz| are you still here?
<MrEgg964> bazhang: it was already pretty good, but I find it even smoother now
<bazhang> !macbook > mikroflops
<ubottu> mikroflops, please see my private message
<bazhang> MrEgg964, same here
<erki> js_: You mean like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub ?
<Puneet> macbook
<js_> erki: haha, yes, and i just found that link, thakns
<erUSUL> Lasivian: so you are doing winbox --smtp--> linux box --smtp_with_auth--> gmail
<Puneet> Mac Isn't good??
<Belfast> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con el problema de baja resolucion en ubuntu?
<cube> can you put stumbleupon in epiphany?
<Belkie> can anyone help me with http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-setup-belkin-wireless-g-f5d7050.html
<Whitor> Hi, I've got a problem with my network settings. It seems that my wireless adapter is only connecting to the wi-fi network it was connected to during the upgrade from hardy to intrepid. I looked at /etc/network/interfaces and I noticed that the network that I /can/ connect to is hard coded in there... what is this file supposed to look like ? How can I get it so I can move between two networks?
<hapt1K> erUSUL: that seems to have worked thanks alot!
<Belkie> do I have to type echo rt73 >>/etc/modules or echo rt73????
<erUSUL> Lasivian: http://behindmyscreen.newsvine.com/_news/2006/12/31/501615-configuringubuntu-postfix-and-gmail-in-101-easy-steps
<Lasivian> erUSUL: yes, that is what I am attempting to do
<Lasivian> thanks
<RizR> !pm |<Guest28987>
<RizR> !pm |Guest28987
<ubottu> Guest28987: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<erUSUL> Lasivian: first result searching for "ubuntu postfix gmail"
<MrEgg964> Belfast: check #ubuntu-es for Spanish...
<erUSUL> Lasivian: and there other similar how tos
<eugene_> .
<blendroid> I'm trying to turn up my speakers in alsamixer, but I can only see the "master" channel, when I need the "front" one.  anybody know what's wrong?
<erUSUL> !es | Belfast
<ubottu> Belfast: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mikroflops> bazhang: thanks, but macbook BIOS doesn't seem to read from MBR
<Belkie> can someone help me, do I have to type echo rt73 >>/etc/modules or echo rt73 in the terminal (with or without >>/etc/modules)
<Guest28987> can anyone help?
<Whitor> here is my /etc/networking/interfaces file  : http://pastebin.ca/1259330
<erUSUL> Belkie: echo  rt73 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Guest28987> i made it so the bios boots the installation cd for ubuntu but keeps bringing I/O errors up
<bazhang> Guest28987, ask a specific question
<jpoRS> guest28987: with what?
<erki> Whitor: Remove everything but "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" from /etc/network/interfaces. Network-manager is supposed to handle that by itself I believe.
<Guest28987> basically my laptop is compatible with UBUNTU. yet i cant install it
<Whitor> erki, thanks I'll try that
<Belkie> erUSUL, i'm following the tuto on http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-setup-belkin-wireless-g-f5d7050.html, can you help?
<bazhang> Guest28987, md5 the iso yet?
<erki> Whitor: You might also need to reboot.
<momelod> greetings channel, in ubuntu 8.10 what the the proper ubuntu way to handle automounting of cifs/smb shares in a domain
<Guest28987> md5 sorry?
<momelod> i would like to specify my own mount points
<ikonia> su -
<ikonia> oops
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<momelod> and i dont see that option in the 'connect to server' menu
<Whitor> erki, I'll prolly just have to restart /etc/initd/networking no ?
<Guest96047> whats sfs under file system?
<erUSUL> Belkie: use the command i gave instead of echo rt73 >>/etc/modules
<erki> Whitor: Umm, probably yes. You might actually be better at this than I am :)
<Whitor> erki, but a reboot is a good idea too.  ... make sure everything comes up as expected ...
<Belkie> erUSUL, why?
<jin> is there a way to set gnome/ubuntu to auto clean up (sort the icons) my desktop?)
<Guest28987> it says
<Guest28987> error reading boot cd
<Guest28987> i/o error
<Whitor> erki, I'm still learning... we can all teach each other something :)
<bazhang> md5 the iso then Guest28987
<erUSUL> Belkie: becouse "sudo echo ... " wont work as sudo do not cross >> redirection and you will get a permissions error
<bazhang> !md5
<blendroid> how do I switch channels in alsamixer?  I can only see "master," while I need "front"
<bazhang> Guest28987, read that link
<MrEgg964> Guest28987: Most likely there's a problem with your copy of Ubuntu 8.10. It can either be your download that didn't go right (hence the md5 check, to make sure), or your burning the cd that went wrong (you want to burn the cd in the slowest possible speed for better results)
<Guest28987> i see
<Guest28987> the burn was quik
<Guest28987> quick
<cyberix> How can I do an "apt-get build-dep" that is not reversed by the next "apt-get autoremove"?
<Guest28987> okay ill reburn, i believe that will sort it out
<Lasivian> erUSUL: I did not realize it was a gmail-specific issue
<Lasivian> thanks
<erUSUL> Lasivian: well most other smtp's do not use encrypted connections
<angulion> Is there a way to script a do-release-upgrade ? I have over 50 machines which are identical, on a test-system I tested and had to answer a few yes and no's.
<Neelabh> hellO!
<michael> i'm on a dell inspiron 6400
<michael> i think i need to uninstall and reinstall my auido drivers
<MrEgg964> Guest28987: before you re-burn the cd, you may want to compare md5 checksums. That will assure you that you did download the iso exactly as it is meant to be
<michael> anyone know which ones i should be looking for?
<Lasivian> erUSUL: I figured I had just screwed up my postfix install :)
<Lasivian> user error = #1 cause of failure.. duh!
<erUSUL> Lasivian: XD
<michael> does anyone know how i can find which audio drivers i have?
<fosco_> michael: lsmod
<angulion> lsmod|grep snd
<hapt1K> ROFL
<hapt1K> "free your mind and your ass will follow"
<hapt1K> HAHAHA
<Kodo> momelod: add "//<servername>/<sharename> <mountpoint> cifs <own options>,user=username,pass=password 0 0" to /etc/fstab.  username and password can be '' for anonamous login.  Think that worked for me but not sure until i get home.
<ndm_design> Anyone thing they could take a minute to give me some advice on a new server build?
<ndm_design> *think
<michael> fosco_, any tips on what i'm looking for in that list ;)
<fosco_> snd
<leeping2008> Hey there, I've been using GNU screen for a while now to save my sessions when I log on at home / work.  I find myself having to manually set the DISPLAY environment variable every time I switch computers.  Is there a way to do this automatically??
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the GNOME automounter?
<ndm_design> I'm doing a new build and am needing a server board that supports Raid and is as hassle free as possible
<michael> fosco_, i'm looking to uninstall and reinstall my audio drivers ;)
<jin> is there a way to set gnome/ubuntu to auto clean up (sort the icons) my desktop?)
<fosco_> michael: audio drivers are included in the kernel package, you do not need to install nor remove them, just load or unload
<erUSUL> ndm_design: maybe you get more info on #ubuntu-server
<ndm_design> Thankyou Very much erUSUL
<MrEgg964> jin: right-click on a empty space on your desktop and choose Sort by name
<fosco_> bullgard4: complicated, it depends on halld, udev and /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-hal-volume-monitor
<michael> fosco_, they just stopped working (i believe from a power surge)
<michael> fosco_, on my windows dual boot I needed to reinstall them, and that fixed it
<fosco_> michael: but this is not windows :-)
<michael> fosco_, can i reset the kernel to default some how?
<blendroid> How do I switch channels in alsamixer? I can only see "master," while I need "front."  Does this mean something with my soundcard isn't working, or is there something I'm missing?
<tsunami> what are my options for rdp share for linux.  I use vnc to connect and it is deathly slow.  any suggestions as to how to set up the shar in linux??
<yerchin> Ok, I need a little help. I ran the live cd for ubuntu, worked fine. Created an unnamed volume in windows (no file system) and installed ubuntu on largest contiguous partition. I installed it, went smoothly but when I tyr to run it it gives me I/O errors.
<Akkernight> How do I build some source using make?
<yerchin> It was a buffer I/O error.
<fosco_> Akkernight: just type make in the sources dir
<erUSUL> Akkernight: you create a Makefile and then just run "make"
<Akkernight> How can I just run make, or type make o.O?
<erUSUL> Akkernight: if you already have the Makefile just run make
<michael> the breaker shut off on me and since then i lost my sound on both my dual boots (xp/ubunutu).  For xp i just reinstalled the drivers and it was fine, but i can't figure out what to do with ubuntu.
<michael> any ideas, anyone? ;)
<erUSUL> !compile | Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<erUSUL> !cli | Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrEgg964> michael: I had a power failure during my migration to Intrepid today. That screwed up my system big time. I did : dpkp --reconfigure -a and everything got fixed.
<Akkernight> I've tried typing make <file destination folder> but it says "Nothing to be done"
<fosco_> Akkernight: just make, but read what ubottu said
<MrEgg964> michael: I did : dpkg --reconfigure -a
<soho> hey guys, how can i make my ubuntu kernel "hard" ?
<angulion> Is it possible to automate do-release-upgrade? I would need to do it unatended
<Spaff> Greetings Linux fans. Apologies for being a horrible needy n00b but I am desperately seeking help as to what has gone wrong with my ubuntu install. Are there any caring souls out there who's be willing to answer a couple of tech questions for me? There's a cup of tea in it....
<Akkernight> Just typing make doesn't do anything >.>
<erki> !anyone | Spaff
<ubottu> Spaff: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yerchin> My Nvidia card is causing the I/O errors in the boot sequence. How do I stop these without an onboard card?
<fosco_> Akkernight: read what ubottu said
<Heatryn> I'm installing the atheros madwifi driver, I did sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules madwifi-tools
<michael> MrEgg964, "dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure"  ?
<Heatryn> now I want to do modprobe ath_pci but he doesn't find the driver
<soho> how to linux kernel hardening for ubuntu?
<Akkernight> I am reading through it, kinda... But the INSTALL file said to use (su -c "make install") but when I type in my password, it says that the password is wrong...
<MrEgg964> michael: hold on a second, I'm double checking
<an> hi guys, anyone knows how to del the shortcuts of local harddisk drive but retain the mobile ones' shortcuts?
<fosco_> Akkernight: use sudo instead of su -c
<Spaff> ok ubottu, I've done my reading, I've gone throuvgh the forums, I've trialled the test envinronment and finally taken the plunge. Everything seemed to be going well and I've partitioned and installed ubuntu BUT when I get my boot menu and choose to run ubuntu it comes up witht he slpash screen then kicks me out into a command prompt screen. It tells me I can type help for options
<erUSUL> Akkernight: uso "sudo make install"
<Spaff> where has my nice GUI gone?
<Nexiv`> can someone tell me how to completely remove AWN? everytime I do a reinstall it remembers my previous settings
<erki> Spaff: Did you use the alternative install cd_
<erki> ?
<Spaff> no
<erUSUL> Nexiv`: the settings in your home are not removed. find them and remove them by hand
 * Spaff thought he was all prepared and good to go
<erki> Spaff: Cause it looks like ubuntu_desktop didn't get installed.
<Spaff> why might that be?
<an>  hi guys, anyone knows how to del the shortcuts of local harddisk drive but retain the mobile ones' shortcuts?
<MrEgg964> michael: try: dpkg-reconfigure --all
<erUSUL> !boot | Spaff have you tried any boot option?
<ubottu> Spaff have you tried any boot option?: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<an>  hi guys, anyone knows how to del the shortcuts of local harddisk drive but retain the mobile ones' shortcuts?
<an>  hi guys, anyone knows how to del the shortcuts of local harddisk drive but retain the mobile ones' shortcuts?
<erUSUL> Spaff: such as all-generic-ide
<erUSUL> Spaff: also check bios settings for your sata controller. the best mode for linux is ahci
<Spaff> ok cheers guys, I will have a peek at that
<erUSUL> !repeat | an
<ubottu> an: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erki> Spaff: Dunno. Do you have an ethernet cable connected to the computer? If so, you could try running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". It takes a good while though...
<an> sorry
<an> im just eager to know that
<Akkernight> Why does the make command complain about no space left, when I have 160GB left?
<Heatryn> I'm installing the atheros madwifi driver, I did sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules madwifi-tools
<Heatryn> now I want to do modprobe ath_pci but he doesn't find the driver
<michael> MrEgg964, ah it was dpgk-reconfigure -a
<fosco_> Heatryn: try ath5k or ath9k
<michael> MrEgg964, i typed 'dpkg --reconfigure -a
<gki> hi all - im having a problem whereby im not being shown the login screen on startup and xfix is giving an error message when i try to fix it with that - can anyone help? thans
<erki> Akkernight: You're not trying to run make on a CD right?
<Nexiv`> erUSUL, thanks
<michael> MrEgg964, its running now, thank you :)
<MrEgg964> michael: this is a sudo command, don't forget
<Akkernight> No, I'm running it on the terminal
<erUSUL> an: i do not think what you ask is pssible... either you want the volumes (all of them) to show up on desktop or not
<erki> gki: You said "when I try to fix it with that", what specifically is "that"?
<erUSUL> Nexiv`: no problem
<MrEgg964> michael: you'll probably be asked a few questions along the way - default is generally a good answer to those
<erki> gki: Never mind, I re-read and got it :)
<michael> MrEgg964, lets hope ;)
<erki> gki: What is the error message xfix gives you.
<Spaff> erki, how long is "a while"? I do have an ethernet connection. It took me under 20 minutes to install from the cd. Will I be looking at a serious afternoon of waiting with installation via the method you describe?
<gki> erki; it dissappears so fast its difficult to catch it - but something like "Can't locate strict.pm"
<MrEgg964> michael: I have to go now, good luck - but I'm pretty confident it'll work for you. I did the trick for me, on a system that was completely screwed up.
<Akkernight> Now the make command complains about "Read-only file system"
<bullgard4> fosco_: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-hal-volume-monitor does not exist in Ubuntu 8.04.1. Can you recommend an introductory article? I googled but with weak success so far.
<erki> Spaff: If the installation took 20 minutes, you most likely already have ubuntu-desktop. Especially if you didn't use the alternative install cd. The regular one installs ubuntu-desktop by itself, methinks.
<Spaff> well it all looked good erki. Just whe it came to booting up for the first time all I got was an ugly command prompt, wherein I got totally lost
<Spaff> I like my gui!
<Akkernight> Why doesn't Ubuntu let me install Qt4?
<erki> Spaff: Okay, just try to run the command I sent you, I'm pretty sure you can opt out of actually installing after it has checked if you alreday have the package.
<erUSUL> Akkernight: paste the output of "cat /proc/mounts "
<erUSUL> Akkernight: why are you compiling it from source?
<Spaff> ok cool, so I just type that in from the prompt?
<erki> Spaff: Yes
 * Spaff is gonna go for it
<Akkernight> Both the terminal and Add/remove freezed on me now, and I didn't find anyother way than source
<LjjjL> in Epiphany, is there a way i can force links that would normally open in a new window to open in a new tab instead?
<gki> erki: what i have managed to catch so far: "Can't location strict.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl/ /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8/ /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/per15" and it goes on - difficult to catch it all
<erki> gki: Hmm, lemme check on something
<gki> erki: thanks
<gki> erki: shall i keep trying to get the full error message?
<Spaff> ang on ang on ang on. I've rebooted for a 4th time to get back to this nasty command prompt to try the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop malarkey and suddenly ubuntu seems happier, after a list of errors which appear and promptly disappear again too quickly to read I am presented with that spiffing ubuntu desktop and a rather nice welcoming sound
 * Spaff is confused
<erUSUL> Akkernight: well the "fs is read only" may be the couse of the synaptic faliure
<erUSUL> Akkernight: paste the output of "cat /proc/mounts " as i already requested
<jruffin> Can anyone point me to instructions on compiling an ubuntu package from source to apply a bug patch and make a new package to test with?
<Akkernight> As I said, both the terminal and Add/Remove freezed, they are white white and won't do anything
<n8tuser> Akkernight-> everything frozed?
<erki> Spaff: Oo, one of those errors that disappear without intervention. The kind that often comes back without warning too :S
<Akkernight> Nope, just those two things
<LjjjL> jruffin: you can obtain the source by doing "apt-get source packagename" (do it in an ad-hoc directory). then you do "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename" to download the build dependencies
<AzizLight> can i compile asm with gcc?
<Spaff> that all sounds a bit windows to me erki. I thought such nastiness was behind me
<LjjjL> jruffin: then you edit, but then to build a binary packages there are several ways, and i don't know the merits of each
<Crusher> Drive in which i have installed linux is just 10GB.....can i add some more memory to the drive from other drives?
<Pici> AzizLight: C and C++ only, I'm afraid.  Nice nick though :)
<n8tuser> Akkernight-> you can open another xterm and ps -aux and find the pid of those two terminal apps you run, then kill -15 pidofthose
<LjjjL> AzizLight: yes (although it will just call an assembler)
<AzizLight> Pici: thanks :P
<Spaff> alright so now ubuntu has loaded up for me, can I assume that it will do so on a regular basis when asked, and that the initial failures were just linux getting to grips with my 'pooter?
<erUSUL> Akkernight: if you got a read only file system error that indicates a serious error in the filesystem ubuntu is installed on
<wisey> what settings do i need on edit partition when installing ubuntu?
<Pici> AzizLight: Or listen to LjjjL, he probably knows what hes talking about more than I.
<n8tuser> AzizLight-> maybe the -s option?  man gcc
<erUSUL> Akkernight: i recommend to boot into a livecd to check the filesystem health
<AzizLight> n8tuser: im on a mac i didnt install gcc yet!
<wisey> there is three partitions and I want to install under sda3
<jruffin> LjjjL: I'm new to ubuntu so anyway would be great. just have to get it into a deb package to get it into someone else's system.
<Akkernight> My Ubuntu is installed on same HDD as Vista, and Vista just kills my PC every time I have it run for 1 minute >.> And I do have a good enough PC for Vista :P
<soho> hey guys, how can i make my ubuntu kernel "hard" ?
<soho> how to linux kernel hardening for ubuntu?
<Crusher> Drive in which i have installed linux is just 10GB.....can i add some more memory spac to the drive from other drives?
<erki> gki: Sorry, I'm not enough of a wiz to find out which apt package supplies strict.pm...
<error404notfound> I am trying to boot my ubuntu to multiuser networking runlevel, I run init 3, and telinit 3 as root, or with sudo, and nothing happens, infact with 3 it runs 5 e.g. starts gdm...
<LjjjL> Pici, n8tuser, AzizLight: actually in normal circumstances gcc should just automagically recognize an asm file (especially if it has an .s extension)
<erUSUL> soho: define "hard" and "hardening"
<ScarletSen> Allo all
<soho> make it stronger, to prevent exploits etc
<Lasivian> sigh
<Slart> Crusher: I'm not sure if you can do it now, you might have to reinstall. Take a look at lvm
<erUSUL> error404notfound: in ubuntu/debian all runlevels except 0;1 and 6 are by default equal
<ScarletSen> Quick question, someone mind doing a traceroute to 24.201.55.164?
<n8tuser> gki-> /usr/share/perl/5.8.8/strict.pm  does this exist on yours?
<error404notfound> erUSUL: why? how to change that?
 * Lasivian is tired of trying to setup things and not understanding what she's doing, or how to fix it when it doesn't work
<giacomo_c> i have this problem with certain icon packs that won't load all the icons and like half are stuck as the default gnome icons
<erUSUL> error404notfound: also ubuntu now uses upstart instead of System V init so no /etc/inittab
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> you can pick up a book on ubuntu perhaps?
<jruffin> erki: dpkg-query -S strict.pm  -> perl-base: /usr/share/perl/5.10.0/strict.pm
<erUSUL> error404notfound: just configure the runlevels you want different. see update-rc.d and other helper programs to do that
<Tailsfan> Hello Fellow Ubuntu Users
<ScarletSen> Allo Tailsfan.
<ScarletSen> How're you? XP
<Tailsfan> does anyone in here use Ultimate 2.0?
<Tailsfan> and I'm fine
<Pici> !ultimate | Tailsfan
<ubottu> Tailsfan: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Lasivian> n8tuser: or google, the problem is still the same tho, I had an error before, I tried to lookup why, I made changes like the website said without really understanding why, I tried again, and got the same error
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> the one authored by Mark Sobell is good
<ChrisBookwood_> Hi
<LjjjL> in Epiphany, is there a way i can force links that would normally open in a new window to open in a new tab instead?
<fht> help, I installed 8.10 and my screen has a red tint now (using the xorg ati driver)
<Tailsfan> It doesn't show the room name
<erki> jruffin: Handy command, thanks!
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> what were you changing? which app? and what is it supposed to do?
<ChrisBookwood_> I'm on Kubuntu 8.10, and when i do some changes to plasma, like creating other panels, adding widgets and stuff, it goes back to default when i restart. How Do i make plasma keep my settings?
<Lasivian> such as the website I was following said "if you get log errors".. that's nice, but I don;t see any logs in the program directory
<Lasivian> postfix, trying to send mail
<Lasivian> keeps denying the relay
<Tailsfan> there is no IRC channel for Ultimate and the only prob I'm having is the Wubi Install
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> there is a good book on postfix, oreilly published
<erki> !kubuntu | ChrisBookwood_
<ubottu> ChrisBookwood_: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Lasivian> or i'll find a windows solution that doesn;t require I run out and spend money... which i'm sick of doing
<Tailsfan> for whenever I reboot and try to install Ultimate, it just goes to intrinamfis or something like that
 * Lasivian just beats her head on the wall instead
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> sendmail and its cousins are difficult to configure and one has to really understand how networking work, with dns, servers, smtp, and such
<giacomo_c> im having a problem with icons not showing up and instead using the default gnome... how can i fix this?
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> creating your own smtp services is for advanced users
<Lasivian> I just want an open relay that doesn;t demand a password
<c0re__> hello. i want to run wvdial automatically on boot. how do i do it?
<giacomo_c> c0re__: under preferences>sessions
<Lasivian> of course in this day and age i've got a better chance of asking for a winning lottery ticket
<giacomo_c> you can add programs to the startup c0re__
<c0re__> giacomo_c, with sudo or without?
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> you have to understand, if you allowed, such spamming will proliferate, there are professionals trying to stop that open relay thing
<giacomo_c> without
<giacomo_c> it's under your menu
<c0re__> giacomo_c,  wvdial need sudo to be runed
<Lasivian> n8tuser: how hard can it really be.. "I want you to send this email to that domain", yes I know, because of spammers it's become a living hell
<c0re__> giacomo_c,  i know about sessions....
<c0re__> i already added it but no luck :p
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> if you really want to understand the why's of it, read the book on sendmail or the book on postfix from oreilly
<Lasivian> I mean I just want to send to one email address too
<giacomo_c> c0re__: maybe add gksudo wvdial
<giacomo_c> so it'll run with sudo
<Shark||> i have another problem, i have the iso of the ubuntu 8.04 lts and i have Nero to burn it, but, should i burn With "cd-rom (autostart) or just  "cd-rom (iso)" :/
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> the receiving end has to allow you in, they check such things as PTR records on MX
<Lasivian> ie. "I want to turn one bolt", "well, you have to build a factory, forge your own wrench, hire a union, and he'll schedule a day to turn your bolt"
<c0re__> ok brb
<c0re__> lamme try it
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> whining is not going to help you, i already advised you of what books to use as reference
<Lasivian> n8tuser: and since this is a home issue that I have no money to spend on it i'm trying to at least be comical before I throw out the whole thing completely :)
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> well you can spend a couple of cups of java hanging out at borders or barnes and noble while reading those two books?
<anubis> is there a command to see all info about my computer / maybe which version macbook i have
<Lasivian> yeah, but i'm a chick, I learn by asking lots of questions and usually asking guys to do it for me
<Lasivian> duh
<selinuxium> Can anyone recommend a good website stress testing app?
<n8tuser> oh oh that technique
<Shark||> so, hmm, anyone knows? should i burn it with "cd-rom (iso)" or with "cd-rom (boot)"
<pochi_> hello
<Shark||> hi :)
<pochi_> I am not shore if this is the correct place
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> ask the guys that hang out at coffee shops reading those kind of books, they will jump at the chance ..hehe
<Spaff> ok ok linux fans, sorry to sound like a total pleb but wy is the install option on my ubuntu desktop when I am supposed to be runnig it as my actual installed OS now? Anyone?
<erUSUL> !iso | Shark||
<ubottu> Shark||: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
 * jimcooncat posts selinuxium's website on /. and digg
<pochi_> I am traying to use ubifs
<selinuxium> jimcooncat: :)
<pochi_> but can not do mkfs.ubifs
<Shark||> oh, thank u very much :)
<Slart> Spaff: are you running the live cd?
<n8tuser> Spaff-> are you sure you are booted of your hard disk and not livecd ?
<jimcooncat> selinuxium: just an off moment, I'll shut up now
<jruffin> Lasivian, running an open relay on the internet will get your mail banned from most servers. If you aren't going to recieve any mail, just put it on your own computer or a server you can ssh to and mail directly from the mail server machine.
<Lasivian> this might be a silly question, but why is there no semi-automated GUI for setting up an smtp server on ubuntu?
<Spaff> Slart, I did originally, but then I isntalled it, spent 20 minutes whilst it got underway, rebooted and got my boot menu to choose ubuntu then is loaded up
<Spaff> BUT, I'm sceptical as to whether tis is native or in fact still the cd, how would I tell?
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> it is not silly, smtp are for professionals
<pochi_> how can I create a partition with ubifs?
<Slart> Spaff: I think you're still running the live cd if you've got that install icon.. did you remove the cd?
<selinuxium> jimcooncat: No worries, I have a sense of humour! :)
<Lasivian> jruffin: yes, i'm not getting any mail. I have a rai running on one machine that can send alerts when it crashes, but the program does not have a field for an smtp password
<jruffin> Lasivian, dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<Lasivian> er raid
<sanchezz> how do I untar something without it creating the root-directory of the tar-file?
<Lasivian> it seems like disgusting overkill to setup an smtp server just because this one windows program cannot send an smtp password
<jacob_n> im using 8.10. I can't here sound from flash. The problem persists for all browsers. How can I get the sound back?
<tsunami> does anyone know a simple way to setup a rdp share on linux so i can connect using remote desktop?
<n8tuser> sanchezz-> look into the option of -x  for extraction?
<Spaff> Slart, I did originally, but it didn't work, then I put it back in to see if I could reinstall... it has just gone and loaded the livecd again hasn't it?
<Spaff> arg
<pochi_> any help with ubifs?
<Slart> Spaff: I think so, yes
<n8tuser> tsunami  rdp? those are windows protocol noh?
<jruffin> Lasivian, If the program is addressing its mail to the server properly, the server should accept the mail without trouble.
 * Spaff d'oh!s
<sanchezz> n8tuser: hmm, not that I think... I use "tar -zxvf bla.tar.gz" and it creates a dir called "something2" I want to unpack it without it creating that dir and only untaring it directly to root
<Slart> Lasivian: I would say it seems very silly to have a windows program that doesn't handle a smtp password
<tsunami> n8tuser: yeah it is, but as far as i can tell rdp is muuch faster than vnc.  my vnc is maybe 2 fps and i dont know what to do about it
<Lasivian> Slart: you'll find no argument from me there
<Lasivian> but it's the raid management software
<Slart> Lasivian: but I think most smtp server setups make it very hard to run without some kind of authentification..
<n8tuser> tsunami look into freenx  ..google for this
<Lasivian> Slart: again, i'm in complete agreement
<tsunami> n8tuser: alright, thanks
<jruffin> Lasivian, Servers should accept mail for their domains without any auth. They just won't send mail delivered to them to other domains without authentication by default.
<irc> /nick whuhahu
<error404notfound> erUSUL: tried google, everybody says to edit the old initab file, can't find it under intrepid, any helpful links?
<jedi06> how do you remove a directory without it asking me a bunch of questions
<qb|away> rd ?
<dragonmc> hey guys, i've set up a manual up address assignment through the network configuration gui, but every time i restart the machine, it goes back to dhcp.  is there a file somewhere where I can enter the ip assignment so it uses it every time?
<erUSUL> error404notfound: what do you want to do?
<pochi_> sorry, any help with ubifs?
<n8tuser> sanchezz-> you just want specific files to be extracted right?
<JC_Denton_> Ubuntu recognises my beautifully on lpt1 (hp deskjet 600) but when I try to print from OO.org it prints a load of random characters
<sobersabre> hi.
<jruffin> jedi06, rm -Rf <directory> (Note that this is dangerous as hell)
<error404notfound> erUSUL: boot system into RL 3 (Multi-user, network)
<sanchezz> n8tuser: no, the whole pack... but without the root-directory...
<error404notfound> erUSUL: make that default infact
<sobersabre> I wanto to ask if somebody here has ever used Xephyr to setup a "multi-seat" computer
<sobersabre> I have only 1 physical card. and I wonder if the Xephyrness is something that can help me.
<jimcooncat> selinuxium: if you didn't get an answer to your q, some stress testing tools at this link: http://www.opensourcetesting.org/performance.php
<wisey> i want to install ubuntu on a third partition but it is asking me about swap space and i don't know what to do
<anubis> in the alsamixer how do i select the input or is that selected already ?
<erUSUL> error404notfound: you do not want the X sever to boot? just that?
<n8tuser> sanchezz-> why not untar in one dir and move over the files you need from that dir?
<jruffin> sobersabre, Can you describe how you want it to act? do you have only one output as well?
<jacob_n> Im using 8.10. I can't hear sound from flash. The problem persists for all browsers. How can I get the sound back?
<sobersabre> jruffin: I have a dual monitors nvidia card.
<error404notfound> erUSUL: I am converting ubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-server without UI, I guess that should pretty much tell it..
<jimcooncat> selinuxium: httperf looks good, but I don't have first-hand experience
<sanchezz> n8tuser: well it tells me it can't move directories..
<Heatryn> isn't there support for the madwifi driver under ubuntu 8.04
<Heatryn> ??
<n8tuser> sanchezz-> or if you have the root dir you said, you can rename or move those?
<Lasivian> jruffin: right, so one would expect if I wanted to send to a gmail address I could openly use gmails smtp to do so
<sobersabre> and I want to have a computer to have 2 displays, 2 keyboards, 2 mice.
<Lasivian> hrrm
<sanchezz> n8tuser: mv * doesn't work for me
<Lasivian> maybe....
<n8tuser> sanchezz-> with sudo in front
<erUSUL> error404notfound: just disable gdm for all runlevels "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
 * Lasivian rummages
<pochi_> ubifs? any help?
<sobersabre> and I want to set it up so 2 persons can use the computer without interfering one with another's desktop, even if they want to.
<erUSUL> error404notfound: with that command you can remove the other unneeded services
<rocky> hrm, with intrepid and compiz activated, is it possible to scale down one single window? and if so, what is the keystroke to do that?
<n8tuser> sanchezz-> moving files to a dir without the correct perms will prevent you that
<erUSUL> error404notfound: if you want to add anything back just "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults"
<selinuxium> jimcooncat: Cheers I'll take a look!
<error404notfound> erUSUL: that would be headache... isn't there any easy method?
<pochi_> no one triyed  ubifs?
<erUSUL> error404notfound: or whatever service of the ones in /etc/init.d/*
<jruffin> Lasivian, Correct. anything that can deliver mail will contact the google MX's and they should accept the mail. On Linux something like ssmtp would do great, real mail servers are overkill for that.
<sobersabre> jruffin: I thought I could just run 2 Xorg servers, but it seems impossible with current drivers and Xorg server.
<erUSUL> pochi_: i do not have any hardware for what ubifs would make sense
<Akkernight> Ok, I restarted, and it seems as if there was some error and I got a message saying to run fcsk(?) manually, and I did, is that read-only problem fixed now?
<davidx> my network icon in the top panel has gone!
<sanchezz> n8tuser: what is the equivalent of "cp -R" for mv then? "mv -R *" ?
<pochi_> erUSUL
<Ragna> yup léo
<jackdaw> sanchezz, mv *?
<wisey> should i make two partitions for ubuntu?
<sanchezz> jackdaw: that won't move the dirs
<jackdaw> sanchezz, mv doesn't care about folders it just grabs everything
<jruffin> sobersabre, I believe that is true. But, Nvidia driver comes with an extensive readme that mentions how to set up multi every whichway stuff. I'd look to see if that has an answer.
<bitsbam> wisey, depends on what you want to do?
<jackdaw> sanchezz, does on my box
<pochi_> I just whant to know how to create a ubifs
<davidx> wisey: at least 2, one for swap, one for data
<n8tuser> sanchezz-> put the full path ?
<erUSUL> error404notfound: so creating an inittab from scratch and using "sudo update-rc.d" to customice runlevel 3 then switching default runlevel to 3 is less a headache than just customizing runlevel 2 ?????
<sobersabre> jruffin: you would. DID you ?
<wisey> i have 50gb free, how shall i split it up?
<pochi_> erUSUL I can not see something like mkfs.ubifs
<davidx> ubuntu messed up and now the network icon is gone, what do i do?
<Ragna> yo les mecs xD
<error404notfound> erUSUL: here I would just that going for upstart wasn't a great idea...
<jruffin> sobersabre, No, I don't have an Nvidia card anymore so I haven't looked. I'm also assuming you're using the binary driver.
<thiebaude> davidx: can you add it back to the panel?
<bitsbam> wisey, lots of people use a seperate partition for the /home so if they re-install or upgrade their linux install they don't loose their settings
<axod> anyone know how I would install 32bit sun JVM on an x86_64 system? can't see anything in apt
<davidx> thiebaude: i don't know where to find it
<bitsbam> oh, and yeah, you need swap too
<davidx> thiebaude: it's was different from the one in the applets dialog box
<sobersabre> jruffin: yes. does nvidia have a source distribution of their driver ?
<Akkernight> How do I get Qt4 without having to compile the source?
<n8tuser> davidx-> network-manager ?
<wisey> davidx, how shall i split up my 50gb?
<NewFAQs> Hello, I can't connect to WIFI when i go to connect it does the spiral thing and doesnt connect? in the icon
<NewFAQs> yet lan is working?
<wisey> *50GB
<NewFAQs> i have installed drivers etc
<davidx> wisey: using gparted
<n8tuser> davidx-> network-admin rather
<davidx> wisey: or wparted
<jeoz> Nvidia problem: tried [version 96] acceleration driver; black screen on reboot.  Need help..how to uninstall in terminal (safe-mode)?
<thiebaude> davidx: right click on panel then add network monitor
<bitsbam> wisey, i don't do that with  /home but i  do with a directory /stuff, it is a shared folder and i need it available without having to worry about wiping it out if i install or reinstall
<jruffin> sobersabre, no, but there is the free nv driver which is completely lacking 3d. And nouveau which isn't done yet but has 3D
<davidx> wisey: or s/wparted/qparted/
<sobersabre> jruffin: so you think I should try and use the driver which isn't done yet, or come back here in 2-3 years ?
<davidx> i don't see any options for restoring the network icon in "network settings"!
<sobersabre> hm.
<pochi_> no help with ubifs?
<NewFAQs> Can someone please tell me how to install MADWIFI please.
<bazhang> pochi_, what is ubifs
<bazhang> pochi_, do you mean ext3?
<jruffin> sobersabre, Actually I'd stick with the binary one for now, I'm just saying that it has some extra features documented and I'm pretty sure one of them was multiple X servers on one card.
<n8tuser> davidx  is you do    gksu  network-admin    is this the app you meant?
<wisey> davidx, bitsbam, i have gparted, will that create my two partitions in the free space for me?
<pochi_> bazhang, no, not ext3
<ohay> how can I know which driver is being used by X for my video card?
<NewFAQs> Can someone please tell me how to install MADWIFI please.
<pochi_> this is a filesystem for flash
<sobersabre> jruffin: well, downloading the latest driver and rtfming... with some hope.
<NewFAQs> Can someone please tell me how to install MADWIFI please.
<davidx> wisey: you have to choose free space yourself, then do whatever you want with it
<sobersabre> ohay: look into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<st3ph> NewFAQs, http://www.stchman.com/ath_drv.html  have a look
<NewFAQs> ty
<n8tuser> NewFAQs-> http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/FAQ/HowDoI  this too
<ohay> sobersabre: I did, but it only states "Configured Video Device"
<davidx> n8tuser: yes
<tolstiy> how I can do two ext3 from one ex3 without deleting datas?
<pochi_> bazhang, this is a filesystem that works with flash divaces
<n8tuser> Heatryn-> http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/FAQ/HowDoI  this too
<davidx> n8tuser: i don't see any option in it for restoring the network status applet
<anubis> anyone know how i can select the input source?
<erUSUL> pochi_: install mtd-utils
<jruffin> sobersabre, Check which driver supports your card first. Nvidia  makes 3 different branches of driver that support different hardware ranges.
<tilkster> anybody
<anubis> please..
<n8tuser> davidx-> you have to add it into the mainmenu  via the applauncher
<pochi_> erUSUL, thanks
<tilkster> http://rafb.net/p/URaq1d90.html
<ohay> to me it seems like there may be another file which actually has the configuration details
<tilkster> any help
<tilkster> it seems a memory acess error but im not sure
<tilkster> how do i fix it
<tilkster> ?
<Lasivian> god that is SO sad
<wisey> davidx, i have vista and xp on 150GB and 100GB partitions respectively. my drive is 300GB. I want to install ubuntu on the 50GB of free space. and i'm in the install wizard now!
<Lasivian> an hour of fighting and I could not get unix to do what I wanted, 2 minutes with windows and it works
 * Lasivian sulks
<pochi_> erUSUL, byt y can not do mkfs.ubifs
<davidx> wisey: don't use the wizard, it'll ruin your partitions
<pochi_> hwo can I create  a ubifs partition?
<davidx> wisey: you'd best manually partition the drive
<davidx> wisey: then install ubuntu
<m11> Lasivian: out of curiosity, what you trying to do ?
<pochi_> erUSUL, sorry. how can I crate a ubifs partition?
<wisey> davidx, glad you told me! shall I use g-parted then?
<jruffin> anubis, Use F4 to get to the recording controls. The one selected will say Capture under it.
<davidx> wisey: yes
<erUSUL> pochi_: you will have to build them from source then
<wisey> ok
<tyarli> quick question: thin client, boot to lan, is ti possible to do this on NIC card, not an onboard lan?
<Lasivian> m11: my highpoint raid management software will send an alert via email when it craps out, however it does not have an smtp password field
<tilkster> anybody?
<Lasivian> so I need an SMTP relay that does not demand a password
<jruffin> tyarli, Yes, if it has bios extensions.
<tyarli> jruffin, so it depends on the bios?
<pochi_> erUSUL, but in ubuntu with kernel 2.6.27 does sopport it
<anubis> jruffin: thx mate
 * Spaff queries whether his boot cd with the 32bit ubuntu distro will automatically reinstall over his corrupt 64bit install or should he uninstall the fubard linux first?
<jruffin> tyarli, theres a common format for bios extensions, but your card has to provide them, and your bios needs to use them.
<erUSUL> pochi_: as i said there is no hardware on what you can install ubuntu that can use ubifs
<tyarli> jruffin, what do i have to look "boot to lan enalbed" or something on the motherboard?
<tyarli> jruffin, in short, what do i look for in a mobo and the nic card?
<tyarli> if i am looking for one.
<pochi_> erUSUL, so, I can not plug a pendrive and create a ubfs in it?
<Lasivian> m11: in short this: http://www.softstack.com/scrfreesmtp.html did in 3 seconds what I could not do in an hour on Ubuntu, and i'm miffed at that
<jruffin> tyarli, Get a motherboard with an integrated NIC that supports PXE.
<davidx> network manager no longer appears in the panel how do i restore it?
<m11> Lasivian: do you have SMTP server installed on ubuntu ?
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> can your high point sw  send via a command line?
<jruffin> tyarli, Intel and nvidia chips work well for that.
<tyarli> jruffin, if integrated is not a possibility...what do i look for
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> if it can   mail username -s "Subject of Email"   in script will do this kind of thing
<tyarli> in the nic card
<jruffin> tyarli, Then you want a NIC that supports PXE, and if your bios supports bios extensions it should just work.
<jruffin> tyarli, Most bioses past 2000 should be fine
<ohay> jruffin: how do I know which driver is being used my X, if xorg.conf doesn't show any details? (I'm using 8.04)
<tyarli> great!
<wisey> davidx,  can I have a triple boot option if I have vista+xp on sda, and ubuntu on sdb?
<n8tuser> Lasivian-> or something like  echo "Coming home for dinner!" | mail sylvia@home.com
<jruffin> ohay, look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<byonix> I have just succesfully, connect to the internet with my T mobile card. this is cool man
<NewFAQs> Hey I Hello
<NewFAQs> I need help again please with this sudo cp ~/madwifi-0.9.3.2.tar.gz /usr/src/
<n8tuser> wisey-> http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143973   read this for having 100+ boots
<wisey> can I have a triple boot option if I have vista+xp on sda, and ubuntu on sdb?
<NewFAQs> I cant copy the FOLDER with the drivers to USR/SOURCE for madwifi
<tyarli> thanks jruffin
<byonix> can anyone tells me how to make my connection faster?
<jruffin> tyarli, your welcome.
<Pretto> does  anyone knows something  about X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain in .desktop files?
<n8tuser> NewFAQs-> what was the error when you cp ?
<Al1_> Ok heres an interesting one, JACK doesnt work when i am torrenting files using transmission, Why is this and how do i fix it?
<NewFAQs> sudo cp ~/madwifi-0.9.3.2.tar.gz /usr/src/
<NewFAQs>  just wondering what i have to change the folders on my desktop or how can move/copy past folder to USR/SRC
<paul68> does anyone know how to activate the $iptables postrouting from the commandline?
<tilkster> hey guys
<tilkster> i got a mroe indepth
<tilkster> error
<tilkster> oen sec.
<FloodBot1> tilkster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meuserj> How does update-manager determine how long it has been since the last repository update?  Because mine is incorrectly saying it has been 21 days... I just updated it manually.. I've tried using update manager and the command line... same thing.
<ColOfNature> how do i remove the ecrypt .private fs?
<tilkster> http://rafb.net/p/uE8bi110.html
<tilkster> please help!
<n8tuser> NewFAQs-> what was the error when you cp ?
<NewFAQs> cp? I am a noob!
<n8tuser> tilkster-> describe a summary
<Spaff> dear great knowledgeable ubuntu people, can anybody tell me whether my ubuntu 32 bit distro cd can be installed over my corrupt 64bit ubuntu or would I be best off uninstalling the bad ubuntu first?
<NewFAQs> I just got ubuntu and im already fed up with it the wifi doesnt work.
<tilkster> ok basically when i run this program
<n8tuser> NewFAQs-> then  do a tutorial on how to copy  in linux
<tilkster> like after like depends if i do anything
<NewFAQs> wtf? lol
<tilkster> within the program
<tilkster> it give me this error
<NewFAQs> its called ctrl c
<tilkster> anything
<FloodBot1> tilkster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewFAQs> or right click
<NewFAQs> fuck yourself
<tilkster> so like if i just run rpgoram
<FloodBot1> NewFAQs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewFAQs> :)
<tilkster> and dont touch
<tilkster> its fine no crashes etc.
<jruffin> paul68, Do you have settings you want restored? or just want to know how to configure it on the command line?
<Pici> !language | NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tilkster> wht
<tyarli> jruffin: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127102  does not say pxe...
<tilkster> yea.
<paul68> jruffin: no just the nat for both interfaces
<tilkster> i mean like i think its a ram issue
<tilkster> but i have no idea
<tilkster> or in the usr/lib thing???
<tilkster> http://rafb.net/p/uE8bi110.html
<Spaff> aw come on, somebody must know whether I can reinstall 32bit ubuntu over 64bit knackered ubuntu, pretty please?
<n8tuser> paul68-> i admire your persistence, have you done the networking tutorial yet?  created the 3 subnets i suggested?
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm getting ye olde "ALSA: ... Device or resource busy" error when trying to run stepmania, i've dealt with this before but is there any easy way of finding what's using the sound card at the moment?  afaik there's nothing that uses sound running at the moment, i've even tried it with the browser closed
<Spoom> amd64
<Akkernight> Why am I seeing loads of Windows stuff in the terminal? I'm 'make'ing Qt... The Windows stuff worries me :P
<Spoom> intrepid
<ColOfNature> anyone - ecrypt private folder /home/me/Private/  how do i delete it?
<jruffin> tyarli, No, that one doesn't support it. It'll say in the specifications
<erUSUL> Spaff: you can reinstall all your previous data will be lost
<Lasivian> m11: I installed postfix, but it refused to send to gmail
<paul68> n8tuser: thanks but in fact I have 2 subnets instead of 3 and I want to have the nat working to see if that might solve the problem
<omshanti> i just had an episode where my hard drive was checked for errors.  should i reinstall all my packages or what?
<jruffin> tyarli, something more like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106123
<Welshman> Pici:  what is it with you?
<Spaff> erUSUL, I have no data yet. It was my first install, and seems to have failed on an epic scale for reasons I know not. Hence my trying again using the 32bit distro, in the hope it will be safer
<bazhang> Welshman, please stop
<wisey> n8tuser,  i already have grub! installed. Does this mean I can? That guys computer is a bit more complicated than mine!
<n8tuser> paul68-> lest you understand networking, achieving your goal will be difficult
<Welshman> I have
<erUSUL> Spaff: then there is nothing to worry about (just choose the correct partition during install)
<Welshman> was just glad I could say that even
<n8tuser> wisey-> yes you can, that link show 100
<Acedip> omshanti: on startup ?
<Spoom> ah, killing pulseaudio did it apparently
<tyarli> there she si...PXE!!!
<tyarli> thanks jruffin
<tyarli> :)
<omshanti> Acedip, yeah i restarted it so not precisely startup
<tyarli> wohoo
<n8tuser> paul68-> having 3 subnets will do wonders
<Spaff> erUSUL, does it not ask me to make a new partition during install though? Or now that I have separate partitions for win and ubuntu will I be given a choice of using the linux part or wiping the XP part?
<ColOfNature> anyone - ecrypt private folder /home/me/Private/  how do i delete it?
<wisey> ok, ill give it a try after i have cleared sdb
<Acedip> omshanti: ya..so that could be the couse..sometimes unclean startup
<n8tuser> ColOfNature-> rm -rf  /home/me/Private
<meuserj> ColOfNature: just delete it like you would any folder.... what's the problem?
<erUSUL> Spaff: you will be able to choose wich partition to use
<Mudf1apMike> asdf
<Spaff> sweet, cheers erUSUL
<meuserj> ColOfNature: if it's mounted with encfs or something, you will have to unmount it first
<n8tuser> Spaff-> if you dont select auto or use all, you cand tell it to dig down and select specific partition
<Acedip> omshanti: to avoid such things u can try updatedb, might help u know !!
<n8tuser> paul68-> i dont know why you are so hesitant of my suggestions
<omshanti> what's updatedb
<Sylphid|work> can anyone point me in the right direction for adding multiple vlan tags without adding virtual interfaces
<ColOfNature> rm: cannot remove Private THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA, i've unmounted it using umount.ecryptfs_private do i need to do something else?
<Sylphid|work> omshanti, updatedb updates a database of files on your computer for finding files quickly using the locate command
<n8tuser> Sylphid-> use of ip route2 tools?  man ip
<Acedip> omshanti: it updates the database of ur system,just type "sudo updatedb"
<jruffin> paul68, I expect you want something like 'iptables -t nat -i eth1 -A POSTROUTING -j ACCEPT'. man iptables is your friend.
<Acedip> also check the man page
<rconan> can anyone tell me how to apply a kde colour scheme to kde apps running under ubuntu? I have systemsettings installed but the options for colour aren't there
<omshanti> how should i properly upkeep my system?  are there any faqs or howtos on this?
<Acedip> omshanti: google is the lord of all creation...
 * Acedip feels good
 * Acedip remember his early days
 * Acedip doesnt like spoon feeding :D
<charlief0rks> Hello! Why does my system get so slow when I put AVI files on my nautilus desktop ?
<charlief0rks> There's some gnome-video-through consuming a lot of CPU resources
<charlief0rks> How do I disable this or fix it?
<sobersabre> jruffin: may I call you mr.Owl (like an owl from winnie the puh)?
<Biscuit> Yo yo yo, I have majorly balls'd up with some partitioning somehow. Does anyone fancy giving me a hand? For some reason ubuntu has partitioned TWO of my hard drives when I only wanted the one done. Therefore I now have about HALF the space I used to left for windows to use on one of my slave drives. HELP! (Please)
<paul68> n8tuser: I am not hesistant but getting loads of info from all different sides and for once I would like to get it straight
<jruffin> sobersabre, If it makes you happy.
<sobersabre> oh, and now it's the cricket from Alice in wonderland.
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> I haven't learnt anything new by killing 1/2 hour on reading the manual of nvidia driver.
<ReyRey> When I delete something from my USB drive.. the files still remain? I plug it back in and the files show up on my trash folder and can't be deleted? how do I delete files that are on removable drives?
<UnknownUser58> omshanti: Best disk optimization for me is defragmantation,seeying as there's no need in nix based systems,not much other then hdparm and terminating unwanted services/processes
<sobersabre> they have twinview, which is something for "dual desktop", but faster than xinerame.
<busfahrer`> Excuse me, would there be any case when my own changes to xorg.conf would be ignored?
<sobersabre> and they have regular dual displays support.
<n8tuser> paul68-> i have never led you in astray, its always straight info
<sobersabre> nothing about what I need indeed.
<jruffin> charlief0rks, I'm not a gnome guy, but I'm betting that it's related to file previews.
<dual> Can I use netstat to get the exact urls/address I'm connected to and downloading something from?
<erUSUL> dual: yep
<charlief0rks> jruffin: Yea it must be, but I have no clue where to find those settings
<dual> erUSUL: Can you give me an example?
<n8tuser> paul68-> thats why the necessity of you doing a networking tutorial to get the appreciation of what we are telling you
<KemrinH> Hey, I'm sorry if this is frowned upon, but I'm looking for people with an interest in Text Based Games.
<sobersabre> dual: as long as you'r not working with proxies.
<shishirmk> hey guys my gnome panel has moved from top to right
<erUSUL> dual: sudo netstat -putan
<KemrinH> shishirmk, so what?
<sobersabre> dual: or the other party doesn't
<paul68> n8tuser: true but to find a good tutorial for networking its not that simple concerning 3 subnets I have been searching all day but didn't find any
<shishirmk> and there is no place to right click
<safimen> hola  atodos
<sparrow-jack> When cats figth, its annoying.. makes me, turn on..
<shishirmk> how do i get it back?
<KemrinH> shishirmk Drag and drop it
<Acedip> UnknownUser58: i think new guys should stay away from hdparm, untill thorough knowledge of that command ..
<shishirmk> tats wat cant drag
<erUSUL> shishirmk: drag it to the correct position
<dual> erUSUL: Seems to give med the IPs
<shishirmk> i dont get move symbol anywbere
<n8tuser> paul68-> two subnets is where you start, the concept of having three applies, you just have to work on it two at a time..you follow?
<ReyRey> When I delete something from my USB drive.. the files still remain? I plug it back in and the files show up on my trash folder and can't be deleted? how do I delete files that are on removable drives?
<shishirmk> thats what guys not able to drag
<paul68> n8tuser: I can live with that
<n8tuser> paul68-> but you have not indicated yet you have done the networking tutorials
<safimen> alguien de habla español
<erUSUL> dual: yes. you want the domain names? use "sudo netstat -puta" it will be way slower becouse it has to resolve the ips to the domain names
<Biscuit> Yo yo yo, I have majorly balls'd up with some partitioning somehow. Does anyone fancy giving me a hand? For some reason ubuntu has partitioned TWO of my hard drives when I only wanted the one done. Therefore I now have about HALF the space I used to left for windows to use on one of my slave drives. HELP! (Please)
<erUSUL> !es | safimen
<jruffin> dual, If you actually want real urls as well, you'll need to use something that knows about the protocols. Wireshark might be overkill but it'll tell you everything about every connection you make.
<ubottu> safimen: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<charlief0rks> Root! I found it - The preview stuff is in File Managment - but it tells me it previews files only smaller then 5 MB - Yet my AVI files are huge (2GB+) and they got previewed, if this is a bug, should I report it or just forget about it ?
<KemrinH> shishirmk Open a spot on it, left click, and drag, and nothing happens?
<paul68> n8tuser: like I said I tried to find them but did not come accross one that suited my needs
<dual> Well, thanks guys, I'll try
<safimen> gracias
<shishirmk> thats what its covered completely with stuff
<bingungaja> i'd installed ubuntu in my notebook, can i make a partition ? how ?
<jruffin> charlief0rks, Always report bugs.
<paul68> n8tuser: I'm just a beginner eager to learn but I need examples to comprehand
<KemrinH> Shishirmk can you clear a single spot on it by removing or moving items on it?
<charlief0rks> will do jruffin, thanks for the hint
<shishirmk> i should try that
<paul68> n8tuser: that's for me the way I can understand what is happening sorry but thats how my little grey mass is working in my heas
<jruffin> charlief0rks, If it's not a bug, it's at least an unclear setting. That's a bug too.
<n8tuser> paul68-> a tutorial should have examples
<paul68> n8tuser: *head
<ReyRey> When I delete something from my USB drive.. the files still remain? I plug it back in and the files show up on my trash folder and can't be deleted? how do I delete files that are on removable drives?
<busfahrer`> Excuse me. I have to configure X11 manually using xorg.conf. However Ubuntu 8.10 gives me a pretty empty xorg.conf, can I get it to write its settings to a file?
<paul68> n8tuser: I agree but if you search for a 3 subnet tutorial its hard to find you must agree on me there
<KemrinH> Anyway, I'm making a text based game called Petty Gods. It's a Fantasy Modern Genre set at a "real world" location with fiction things happening there. Is anyone interested in testing it for me?
<bazhang> KemrinH, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<n8tuser> paul68-> it maybe for 3 subnets, but if you only have done the basic tutorial with 2 subnets, it applies to 3 subnet
<KemrinH> bazhang, okay. Sorry ^_^
<paul68> n8tuser: its not that I don't want to follow any tutorials but as you are very well aware there are 20 different tutorials for each subject and then its hard to choose the right one
<paul68> n8tuser: didn't follow any tutorial because I didn't find a suitable one
<jruffin> busfahrer`, run X -configure as root. It'll try video drivers and write out an xorg.conf
<n8tuser> paul68-> just do one, things will come together
<lampliter> some how in the past week, firefox broke.  it starts w/ a blank screen, shows no bookmarks, fwd/back buttons are greyed out.  Any ideas?
<paul68> n8tuser: if you tell me go to this side and follow this tutorial I will be more then happy to do so
<n8tuser> paul68-> everyone has a customized network, so you'll never find exactly same as yours..once more just do one of the tutorials and it will help
<chippy> hi. using vpn (vpnc) plugin in network manager. In hardy, was able to specify "only use vpn for these ip addresses." How can i do this with Intrepid?
<KemrinH> lampliter The same thing happened to me once. Is your Hard disk really full?
<lampliter> no 88% full
<n8tuser> !icd | paul68
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icd
<n8tuser> !ics | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<lampliter> tried unistalling and reinstalling ffox
<Biscuit> Yo yo yo, I have majorly balls'd up with some partitioning somehow. Does anyone fancy giving me a hand? For some reason ubuntu has partitioned TWO of my hard drives when I only wanted the one done. Therefore I now have about HALF the space I used to left for windows to use on one of my slave drives. HELP! (Please)
<jumcore> hello does ubuntu have sata II drivers out of the box?
<n8tuser> paul68-> start with that please!
<rdevabha> I've  some   problem  with GUI  , can anybody help me   Here ....?
<Acedip> ReyRey: there doesn't seem to be any special way i guess, try shilt+del
<paul68> n8tuser: will do thanks
<bingungaja> i'd installed ubuntu in my notebook, can i make a partition ? how ?
<mynyml> the alt+tab thumbnails dont display properly - is this a known issue?
<Acedip> rdevabha: just ask the prob,dont kerl the bullet around
<mynyml> bingungaja: you can use gparted
<mynyml> bingungaja: when you run the live CD, you'll find it in system -> administration i think
<bingungaja> mynyml: thx, i'll googled it
<Acedip> bingungaja: or just cfdisk - z "ur disk"
<Acedip> bingungaja: check the "man cfdisk"
<chippy> hi. using vpn (vpnc) plugin in network manager. In hardy, was able to specify "only use vpn for these ip addresses." How can i do this with Intrepid?
<Joker_-_> Hey, anyone here familliar with ./configure errors... Seems like ubuntu doesnt work like every other distro; I am used to compile things with gentoo and I havent had that kind of errors before.
<Joker_-_> Problem is that config files can'T find anything, as if ubuntu wasnt placing files where they are expected
<Dish> Hey, I have been getting the "Buffer I/O error on device sr0" error upon bootup from cd.  Cannot install, boot into livecd environment, or check cd for defects.  Burnt one at 20x, then another at 4x (both of which were the 32-bit version), neither worked.  I don't have another cd drive to try booting from.  Have not tried burning to a dvd-r or burning a 64-bit cd.  trying to dual boot with a vista 32-bit install.  any ideas?
<roadfish> can GRUB safely be used to update a mounted hard drive? or is GRUB like FDISK ... you have to mount the hard drive first?
<Joker_-_> right now I'm getting an error telling me I dont have Ogg, wich is absurd as I am broadcasting songs trough my networks with Ogg...
<shausam27> i have  using kbarcode label in pass ubuntu 7.10 but when i updated  8.04 and 8.10
<roadfish> specifically, can GRUB be used to update the hard drive that the OS has been booted from?
<Acedip> roadfish: GRUB is not even close what u are  talking here..kindly use google to know what GRUB is
<shausam27> have  using kbarcode label in pass ubuntu 7.10 but when i updated  8.04 and 8.10 it prints im mricro size is ther a fix
<Al1_> so i dled the source file for Pcsx2 and im trying to configure it, but when i type ./configure it just says command not found
<Joker_-_> roadfish: GRUB == more sofesticated LILO == Linux Loader (boot manager)
<Dish> any ideas on buffer I/O error question above?  i'm still fishing through endless google results on the topic.
<Joker_-_> configure: error: must have Ogg installed!
<Joker_-_> for some reason, lots of programs can'T find things that are already installed on my ubuntu box
<jganetsk> is there a way for less to tell me what line number i'm looking at?
<Joker_-_> as if ubuntu wasnt placing things where programmers expect it to be.
<YaronHeb> Hey guys, I need some lingual assistance
<Dish> si, que tal, hombre?
<YaronHeb> I can't determine the exact meaning of the term Jaunty
<Pici> !es | Dish
<ubottu> Dish: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<roadfish> Acedip/Joker_-_: I realize that GRUB is to be used on formatted hard drives and triggers the start of the booting process. I was just wondering about an aspect of its usage. ... just to be sure that I'm using it safely
<YaronHeb> !he | YaronHeb
<ubottu> YaronHeb, please see my private message
<SALONIKIOS> Kapoia apo Salonica?
<roadfish> Acedip/Joker_-_: anyway, I've learned that the answer to my question is that GRUB don't require the hard drive to be mounted or unmounted
<YaronHeb> Can anyone help me with my question about Jaunty?
<Joker_-_> roadfish: sry I couldnt get your question right.
<Acedip> roadfish: dont play around with GRUB, ur system wont boot..
 * Acedip reading brings knowledge
<jonathon> anyone in here run os x?
<Dish> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/jaunty
<YaronHeb> There are 2 meaning
<dual> How do I only get the PID and Recv-Q from netstat?
<YaronHeb> meanings
<rdevabha> After Un-Installing the   VLC  Player   The Sound is  Working perfect in my Ubuntu PC.  If i Activate the Hardware Driver  "ATI / AMD Propieraity FGLRX Graphic Driver"  to have better GUI and  look , My System sound is getting Disabled and once Disable that DRIVER  then again my system sound Works. As of now the GUI looks Ocward with Big Resolution ... Any sugession for this....
<Ryno> how do i enable dual monitors in 8.10?
<blind> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on a dell latitude 120l and the only problem im having is that when i turn the brightness up, gnome locks up.. anyone know how to fix this?
<dlew> Hi. Running Hardy here.  Does anyone know of any recent updates to the passwd package?
<dlew> Looking at a possible rootkit here.
<Pici> dlew: Yes. There was one quite recently.
<Pici> YaronHeb: Its not really an Ubuntu support related question.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linguistics
<YaronHeb> I only need to know what is the exact synonim for Jaunty
<YaronHeb> Alright!
<dlew> pici: do you know a url for it?
<Ryno> how do i enable dual monitors in 8.10?
<Joker_-_> oh, I can'T install ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop: I get a black screen and nothing happens, can'T switch to consoles or anything. I eard it has something to do with drivers, my video card is a geforce 8600gt. Any suggestions?
<Pici> dlew: sure, one moment.
<Fermio91> hi all, my ubutnu cannot open my ipod (mp4 samsung YP-T9)... i've read this is a problem of firmware... i've downloaded my ipod firmware, but now, how can i install that?
<benanzo> How can I tell eth0 to answer arp requests for an IP address connected via a tun interface?
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: sadly, chances are that the firmware update tool is made for windows...
<benanzo> arp -Ds 10.0.1.2 eth0 pub
<benanzo> doesn't do it
<dlew> Pici: I guess it's http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-17-1
<chippy> in vpn manager, 172.16.0.0/16 10.128.0.0/9  would equal "address/prefix gateway/metric"  or are they two address/prefix ?
<Pici> dlew: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow  Scroll down to  "1:4.1.1-1ubuntu1.1"
<Dish> Hey, I have been getting repeating, sequetial "Buffer I/O error on device sr0" error upon bootup from cd.  Cannot install, boot into livecd environment, or check cd for defects.  Burnt one at 20x, then another at 4x (both of which were the 32-bit version), neither worked.  I don't have another cd drive to try booting from.  Have not tried burning to a dvd-r or burning a 64-bit cd.  trying to dual boot with a vista 32-bit install.  any ide
<Fermio91> Joker_-_: what do you say to do?
<rdevabha> After Un-Installing the   VLC  Player   The Sound is  Working perfect in my Ubuntu PC.  If i Activate the Hardware Driver  "ATI / AMD Propieraity FGLRX Graphic Driver"  to have better GUI and  look , My System sound is getting Disabled and once Disable that DRIVER  then again my system sound Works. As of now the GUI looks Ocward with Big Resolution ... Any sugession for this....
<rdevabha> please  help me
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: kinda sucks but I think you'D have to follow the given procedure on samsung's website wich would mean to get on a windows machine and update the said firmware...
<Ryno> how do i enable dual monitors in 8.10?
<[worm]> hello i have wifi problems : i often get disconnected from the network and i need to reboot to connect again...
<Pici> dlew: That url you gave me was from November 2004.
<[worm]> i've tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart but it doesn't work
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: unless theres a way to update the firmware trough a flash card or something...
<[worm]> and i think my network is fine because after the reboot everything is working fine
<dlew> Pici: yeah.  the stuff I'm dealing with seems to have happened on the 14th.
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: I doubt that samsung made a firmware update tool for linux...
<c0re_> i need help with mobile broadband on intrepid
<Fermio91> Joker_-_: i would open the ipod folder in ubuntu... there's not a way to open it as a "USB mass storage" (a pendrive)?
<dlew> Pici: Do you have laying around /var/cache/apt/archives/passwd_1%3a4.0.18.1-9ubuntu0.1_i386.deb ?
<Joker_-_> anyone ever installed streamtranscoder or something like that? It fails here
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: yes, it's quite easy
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: u can usually mount it as any other drive
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: but if I get you right, thats your problem: without the firmware, the device can'T be mounted
<Pici> dlew: For which release? Gutsy?
<c0re_> i need help with system>prefernce>network configure>mobile broadband on intrepid ibex
<Fermio91> Joker_-_: ??? i don't understand... can i open ipod folder or not?
<akahig1> Is there a way to get packages out of the Intrepid repository if you're running Hardy, or do I have to wait for someone to port them over... (Specifically, I'm trying to get the Conky upgrade that came out back in August)
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: thats kinda asking: "Hey I have this powder that makes 1 gallon of water if we add 1 gallon of water. Can I add more powder to get water?"
<Pici> dlew: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+package/passwd
<dlew> Pici: Yes, Gutsy/
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: your device apparently need that firmware to be visible in linux, god knows why.
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: do you have a basic understanding of how filesystem / devices works in linux?
<erUSUL> !backports | akahig1
<ubottu> akahig1: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dlew> Strikes me as an odd package to find on your filsystem. Since when do ubuntu packages have modulus characters in them?
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: if you do, just look around in your devices and try to find it. It might just be already there.
<nomic> do i need to rebuild  the kernel to enable the framebufffer anyone pls?
<Fermio91> Joker_-_: i'm not english.... you've said  i can try to mount the device as all other.... but how?
<Joker_-_> then simply mount it somewhere, throw the firmware and do whatever you need to update it
<matthias__> anyone can help me sort out why skype hangs
<akahig1> ﻿erUSUL: thanks
<jruffin> dlew, it's escaping unsafe charachters for file names.
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: I'm not english either :P to mount a device, guess whats the command?
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: it's called: mount
<katakaio> matthias__: Where did you get Skype from?
<matthias__> katakaio:  the repository
<datachomper> Has anybody been able to get VirtualBox installed in 8.10? My apt lists are missing virtualbox-ose-modules-* which keeps me from being able to boot up my old images :O(
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: but if you dont know that, I think you've got a few hours of reading before you can think about gettign started
<jruffin> dlew, not exactly unsafe, just unfriendly.
<artocz> hi
<katakaio> matthias__: OK, the official Skype repo?
<artocz> thailand
<matthias__> katakaio:  i guess so ...
<pumpkin> i have a problem with tracker (the search tool) in 8.10. It does not catch filesystem changes and shows lots of deleted files in the results. re-indexing didn't help. What next?
<dlew> jruffin: I see, yeah.  %3a is :
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: the beauty and the main problem of ubuntu is that it's made simple for the user. Users without any linux knowledge can use it... untill it doesnt work like expected and then they are lost ;)
<jruffin> Fermio91, Have you tried using gtkpod? if your device can work with linux, that ought to be able to handle it.
<katakaio> matthias__: You can get it from the Medibuntu repo or the official Skype repo I assume you installed it via apt-get?
<Fermio91> yes i know that ubuntu have to mount devices, but how can i mount a devices?
<artocz> บายๆๆ
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: mount --help
<matthias__> katakaio:  wait i think the repo i hade do define it, if i am not misstaken, see the ubuntu forum about installing skype ...
<mjg> i had a power surge on my laptop, now my sound doesn't work (for both xp/ubuntu on dual boot)  I reinstalled the drivers on the xp and it works fine, but don't know what to do for ubuntu
<Joker_-_> !mount > Fermio91
<ubottu> Fermio91, please see my private message
<Joker_-_> !mount > Joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_, please see my private message
<katakaio> matthias__: Yep, that sounds right. But the one that I've found works with no problems comes from http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<c0re_> i need help with system>prefernce>network configure>mobile broadband on intrepid ibex
<katakaio> matthias__: Check your sources list to see which repo you defined
<vincent_> what could be the reason for a grey 'send&receive' button in your e-mailclient?
<Ryno> how do i enable dual monitors in 8.10?
<matthias__> ubottu:  how can i see what causes a program to freeze ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jruffin> Ryno, it depends on your video card. Can you be more specific?
<Ryno> jruffin: nvidia geforce4 go
<dubby> hey anyone, I feel as though the ubuntu pptp in intrepid is broken
<Fermio91> Joker_-_: you can't tell me how to mount it?
<erUSUL> vincent_: you are working disconnected?
<mjg> ubottu, hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mjg> ubottu, how are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you?
<vincent_> erUSUL well I'm chatting here, amn't I
<dubby> network-manager-pptp, when attempting a pptp connection from a microsoft machine the connection works, but with intrepid the same connection fails
<katakaio> matthias__: Do you remember how to check your sources?
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: there is no magic formula other than find the device in /dev/usb* or maybe /dev/disk/by-*, then mount it with the given command: mount. for mount syntax, type mount --help
<vincent_> sorry
<mjg> ubottu, stuff
<jruffin> Ryno, There are a couple of ways. They're all documented in the readme included with the driver. Last time I had an nvidia card twinview worked best. Look in the readme.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuff
<vincent_> you were right! erUSUL!, all those options in the clients, they are maddening!
<dubby> a microsoft solution works and ubuntu's does not... doesn't that ring some bells somewhere?
<erUSUL> vincent_: most mail clients have a mode called "dsiconnected" in evolution it is togled on the File Menu
<matitaccia> hello all. I have done my very first ubuntu install (linux noob here). Now I have a system which is running but seems unstable. I have to install graphic drivers: but the "hardware drivers" button in the system menu doesn't work. Any work around? I'm experiencing bad performance in general here...
<jruffin> Ryno, Should be something like /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<Fermio91> Joker_-_: but in /dev/usb there's not my device...
<m2k> should cryptsetup be used to read a drive encrypted with the installation option?
<Ryno> jruffin: k thanks ill check it out
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: well, it sucks.
<matthias__> katakaio:  software sources i guess but where ... in there
<martin_> rache
<matitaccia> is ubuntuforums.org down or it's just me?
<vincent_> so, I think I just sent a reasonably good daterequest with a lovely lady
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: write to samsung, write to whoever sold you that thing, have em update it, or find someone that can do it.
<dubby> matitaccia in terminal do sudo jockey-gtk what does that say?
<katakaio> matthias__: Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: get to my place I'll update it.
<katakaio> matthias__: Then select the "Third-Party Software" tab
<Joker_-_> Fermio91: but righ here, trough internet, trough a remote ssh screened irssi, I can'T do much more that that
<benanzo> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/proxy_arp
<vincent_> ya'll jealous? don't be! :)
<benanzo> this fixed my arp proxying problem
<Fermio91> Joker_-_: okok
<Joker_-_> pfff, not even a thanks
<matitaccia> dubby:
<matthias__> katakaio:  yes
<katakaio> matthias__: Do you see the source that you added for Skype in that tab?
<Joker_-_> besides, I'm here to be helped aswell, but who helps helpers?
<matitaccia> dubby:Traceback (most recent call last):
<matitaccia>   File "/usr/bin/jockey-gtk", line 23, in <module>
<matitaccia>     import gtk, gtk.glade, gobject, pynotify
<matitaccia> ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/glade.so: invalid ELF header
<FloodBot1> matitaccia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matthias__> just canoical and medibuntu ...
<matitaccia> very efficient
<sharms> As root, I need to launch a program to the user autologin's desktop.  Can I do this with sudo?  I tried "export DISPLAY=":0.0"; sudo -u autologin gnome-terminal" but got permission denied
<katakaio> matthias__: OK, then we should be able to help you out. What version of Skype are you running?
<matitaccia> dubby: here the right link http://paste.ubuntu.com/73414/
<m2k> what is the best way to read from an encrypted drive?
<dubby> matitaccia it sounds like an incomplete install, try reinstalling python-glade2 in synaptic
<Biscuit> hello, anybody friendly care to help me with my partitioning? Pretty please? I have half my C drive partitioned ready for ubuntu but when I use the installer it is not making it easy for me to work out how to tell it to use that part of my c drive. Can anyone offer me a little guidance? Thanks
<katakaio> Well that's a drag, we lost matthias__
<ChrisBookwood> hi - whats the package containing the software for making a installation usb pen of ubuntu called?
<dubby> what video card do you have?
<matitaccia> dubby: kk, I'll try that. It's a geforce go 6400, running on a sony vaio VGN - S5HP.
<m2k> Biscuit, how did you partition it?
<dubby> xserver-xorg-video-nv
<Biscuit> hi m2k, it was partitioned when I first attgempted a ubuntu install. Unfortunately the install was corrupt and I have had to start again from scratch
<dlew> The reason you can't google for stuff like this is that the download page drops the epoch (the "1:" part, which URL encodes to "1%3a").  Not really good.
<g33k> in what usergroup must be user to be known to SUDO??
<dubby> or nvidia-common
<erUSUL> g33k: admin
<dubby> i can't remember which
<m2k> Biscuit, when doing a new install, try deleting the old partitions that you don't want
<g33k> is admin group caled adm or admin??
<erUSUL> g33k: admin
<g33k> ty
<Biscuit> m2k, but can I not keep the partition that was craeted from my last install, seeing as it is the right size for my ubuntu install?
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: sure you can.
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: are you choosing to Manually partition when the installer asks you?
<Biscuit> yes, it defaults to another drive otherwise
<m2k> Biscuit, you can, if there is any reason to
<Biscuit> but in the manual partition menu it does not make things simple enough for my little brain
<simmerz> how do i go about tethering my intrepid laptop to my mobile phone so i can use the internet via my mobile - i'd like to use the bluetooth pan if possible...
<ChrisBookwood> hi - whats the package containing the software for making a installation usb pen of ubuntu called?
<Biscuit> I can see my ntfs windows half and the half of the drive I want to use is marked as free space... how can I tell the installer to use this half a drive of free space as its partitioned installation path?
<vincent_> when will money be abolished?
<chrisbeswick> hi can anyone help me with an lirc problem?
<ugarit> I have 4 harddrives and one has standard ext3 partitions.  Is it possible for one to RAID+LVM the existing partitons without destroying the content on the ext3 partitions?
<V1psta> Hey, Im needing help mapping a shared drive i have on my windows machine, to my ubuntu mahine.
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: you select that free space, and then click the Create Partition button (I'm not sure exactly what the button is called, but something along those lines.)
<frybye> hi - apparently adobe has just released a 64bit linux flash player 10... anybody already installed it in ibex..??
<Biscuit> BHSPitCSP, I've done that and now it's asking me if I want the partition at the beginning or the end and what sort of file system I want to use, as well as a mount point. Any ideas?
<V1psta> Hey, Im needing help mapping a shared drive i have on my windows machine, to my ubuntu mahine.
<ChrisBookwood> hi - whats the package containing the software for making a installation usb pen of ubuntu called?
<chrisbeswick> it is all running fine outside of X11, but once i start up gdm the device i'm trying to use seems to be grabbed by the hardware abstraction layer and lircd no longer gets anything from the remote
<faria_-> Good chrisbeswick
<vincent_> why's my serious question ignored?
<erkin> does anyone have a suggestion for this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793549
<vincent_> when will money be abolished?
<dubby> vincent_ never
<erUSUL> vincent_: becouse it is offtopic
<chairman__> hi everyone i'm loving the ibex
<erUSUL> !ot | vincent_
<ubottu> vincent_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: how much free space are you working with?  I recommend making one partition for the Ubuntu OS, one partition for your home folders (personal files and settings), and another for swap space (virtual memory).  I know it sounds out-of-the-way, but it's a good setup for a few reasons
<vincent_> erUSUL is Finnish
<thiebaude> vincent:this is not the channel to ask that in
<BHSPitCSP> vincent_: please take your "serious" questions somewhere else
<vincent_> what is the ubuntu compiling program?
<erkin> problem is that "I have to disable and then re-enable wireless drivers after every reboot?"
<ChrisBookwood> hi - whats the package containing the software for making a installation usb pen called?
<vincent_> how long can I still handle my old man's crown computer in the fast world of linux?
<erUSUL> erkin: ubuntuforums is down
<BHSPitCSP> vincent_: just stop.
<vincent_> guys, these questions of mine MATTER, they are of eminent importance
<vincent_> don't kick me, you'll regret that
<BHSPitCSP> Actually, that would not be a very regrettable decision
<erkin> well, i also stated the problem. i have to disable/enable wireless driver everytime i boot.
<vincent_> all I want to know is one question: 'what is the compiling program of linux'?
<rdw200169_> we *can* ignore you, though, vincent_
<BHSPitCSP> vincent_: gcc, now go away.
<erUSUL> erkin: how do you "disable/enable wireless driver" ??
<dabbu> after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 i am not able to change my static ip address graphically ????
<erkin> erUSUL, "system/adminstration/hardware drivers"
<erUSUL> dabbu: system>Preferences>Network configuration
<Biscuit> BHSPitCSP, I've got a 50/50 split of my 250gb drive. I take your point of splitting my partition into 3 but what are the settings I tell ubuntu installer I want to use?
<erUSUL> erkin: which driver are you using ?
<Biscuit> namely: location (beginnig/end?), use as (file system?) and mount point
<dabbu> erUSUL: yaa...there if i change my ip address and try to save ....a error occur that i am not allowed to change..."read only"
<erkin> 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards driver
<erkin> not the default driver
<erUSUL> dabbu: :| nveres seen that error; sorry
<nickrud> dabbu, try sudo chown -R <username>:<username> ~/.gconf , where <username> is your username
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: I'd say:  Make one at the beginning, 10GB, ext3 format, mounted at "/":   Make one at the beginning, 2GB, swap format, no mount point:  Make one at beginning, use all remaining space, ext3 format, mount at "/home"
<marcelo> hello
<marcelo> guys
<dabbu>  erUSUL: my webcam was detected in 8.04 by cheese but in 8.10 cheese doesnot detect my webcam
<dabbu> ?
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: in that order :)
<marcelo> how do I use a DVI connection with an LCD montiro and a video card that supports it?
<marcelo> do I need any special X configuration?
<Alowishus> How do I configure my FQDN under Intrepid?  I only have a hostname set, but no dnsdomainname
<nickrud> marcelo, I didn't with my nvidia card
<Biscuit> BHSPitCSP, that's ace, cheers. Just one last Q, are these primary or logical?
<marcelo> nickrud, I have a nvidia too
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: that tells it to use that 10GB partition as the root ("/") directory of the OS, and the large remaining space will be used as the home directory ("/home")
<erkin> erUSUL, 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards driver
<marcelo> gt 8500
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: probably needs to be logical.
<nickrud> 8800gt marcelo
<marcelo> nickrud, you just plugged it and it worked?
<Biscuit> superb, appreciate it, thanks
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: a hard drive can only have 4 primary partitions at a maximum.  Making these logical combines them into one primary partition.
<clocksys> is there a list somewhere of what's on the server edition ? like what wm it has if any
<nickrud> marcelo, yes, sorta. I did have to change to the restricted driver
<luckyone> everyone, my rhythmbox is totally messed up - is there a log file I can look at to see what is wrong
<Joker_-_> anyone knows streamtranscoder and why it doesnt work with ubuntu?
<marcelo> nickrud
<luckyone> it can't playback anything in my library
<marcelo> changed to what?
<erUSUL> erkin: "lsmod | grep -i ath"
<marcelo> I'm running Intrepid
<nickrud> marcelo, do you get any display at all?
<GaMbi_DK> Testing delay.. say  GaMbi
<marcelo> nickrud, yes!
<chrisbeswick> so does anyone in here got any idea on how to stop the Freedesktop HAL from grabbing all my input devices, or even have any idea what i am talking about?
<nickrud> marcelo, then what's the problem? other than system->admin->hardware drivers
<marcelo> nickrud, I'm getting a 1680x1050 50hz
<eross> ok where are the forums..
<marcelo> nickrud, the problem is, what driver have you changed to?
<nickrud> marcelo, likewise. don't trust the reported hz though
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: partitioning is probably the single most complicated part of installing an operating system
<marcelo> nickrud, hmm
<marcelo> nickrud, anything special I should do regarding frequency?
<nickrud> marcelo, I just used the one that was offered by the hardeware drivers. Check the actual rate with the monitor report
<marcelo> nickrud, I have the Nividia restricted vesion 177 activated
<Biscuit> BHSPitCSP, I'm glad it isn't meant to get any harder after this then!
<eross> are the forums down or something
<unr3a1> !sync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync
<godgryphon> Ktorrent freezes on startup, and doesn't unfreeze. I just get a grey box and no matter how long I wait, it doesn't go away. I have to end it manually. What do you think it the problem?
<unr3a1> what is the ! command to pull up backing up pkgs iwth dpkg?
<nickrud> marcelo, likewise. My monitor says 60hz, even though screen settings says 50. Like I said, don't trust the gnome report
<chairman_> sorry...i'm back.
<unr3a1> !help
<erkin> "ath5k                 106496  0
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erkin> lbm_cw_mac80211       210728  1 ath5k
<erkin> lbm_cw_cfg80211        39696  2 ath5k,lbm_cw_mac80211
<erkin> led_class              12164  1 ath5k
<erkin> "
<FloodBot1> erkin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PY> None of the images in firefox are antiailiased, so they're all jaggy, and it doesn't look nice :(
<dfgas> anyone trying out the 64bit flash yet?      http://www.neowin.net/news/main/08/11/17/adobe-brings-64-bit-flash-to-linux
<PY> Text seems fine, oddly
<faria_-> Good PY
<erkin> this is the output erUSUL
<marcelo> nickrud, thanks
<PY> Can I fix it?
<PY> and by fix I mean make it look nice again <_<
<BHSPitCSP> Biscuit: ha, yes.  You're in good from here.  This is also the step where it pays most to be careful of what you do -- there's no Recycle Bin for partitions.
<Slart> dfgas: nope.. seen it but I guess I'll wait until it gets into beta or something.. the 32 bit version works fine for me at the moment
<faria_-> Good Slart
<erUSUL> erkin: maybe you can automate the loading unloading of the driver
<unr3a1> how do I backup my packages in ubuntu?
<nickrud> unr3a1, the ones you've downloaded?
<Slart> dfgas: just testing
<erkin> yes, that would be a good solution tho temporary, but how can i do that erUSUL
<nickrud> unr3a1, or simply a list to make reintstallation easier
<unr3a1> a list
<Biscuit> BHSPitCSP, werd to that. Thankfully I am not a total spaz and have backed up everything from my C: so can afford to lose it if I nonce it all up
<dfgas> Slart, i have so many problems, biggest is the fact that myspace kills my internet on linux. in a vm with windows as the guest it works fine
<faria_-> Good dfgas
<nickrud> !clone | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<unr3a1> ty
<Slart> !ops | faria_-
<ubottu> faria_-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<PY> What
<nickrud> hm,
<Slart> thanks
<Baatti> I'm trying to run a java program from my terminal and I'm getting this message: No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it.  it's telling me to install x11-common, but when I do, it's already installed...what do I do?
<TJ-42> I've got two SATA drives.  My main drive works fine, but a second drive (with similar, but not identical hardware specifications) that I just installed performs VERY slowly.  Is there any way to diagnose what might be happening?
<erUSUL> erkin: try this "echo ath5k | sudo tee -a /etc/modules "
<PY> Anyway, any way to anti-alias images? I have the ati catalyst software set to aa everything, but images in ff are noticably lower quality
<erkin> erUSUL, output is ath5k
<erUSUL> erkin: that's expected
<dfgas> oh slart that is running on the 32bit flash
<Commie_Cary> !ot | Commie_Cary
<ubottu> Commie_Cary, please see my private message
<erUSUL> erkin: you will have to reboot to check if it works
<dfgas> i just find it funny that linux version was released first
<erkin> ok
<chrisbeswick> @Baatti you doing this in a xterm? try sticking DISPLAY=:0.0  infront of the java command
<nickrud> dfgas, probably because they know if it doesn't work in windows, they'll get flooded with complaints; not working in linux, flooded with bug reports ;)
<godgryphon> Is there any way to import all my torrents from ktorrent into deluge?
<dfgas> nickrud, true
<GaMbi_DK> is there a way to test my ping? Im talkin with a friend on skype for the first time on ubuntu.. there is a 5-10 sec delay
<PY> I would assume my problem is up to me, then :(
<LoRe> warning: alsa_setup( hw:0,0)-failed to open pcm device: device or resource busy
<LoRe> how can i find out who is blocking my sound card?
<asdasd> :)
<dfgas> i just wish i knew why myspace kills my internet, i say that because it only does it when i goto myspace and other pages time out when trying to use myspace
<Baatti> chrisbeswick: thanks, that worked, is there a way to set this variable so I don't have to manually enter it?
<erUSUL> LoRe: sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<chrisbeswick> thats whats off, it should already be set if your using an xterm... what terminal program are you using?
<donomo> audacious is saying: "Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): Device or resource busy". how do i find what process has it open?
<Baatti> chrisbeswick: I wasn't having this problem yesterday, but for some reason today I am
<erkin> thx erUSUL, worked
<rdz> hi all. i am trying to compile the acpi-cpufreq module on intrepid, but i fail with missing module.symvers. it all worked well on hardy.. how to make it work under intrepid?
<ikonia> rdz: isnt that mdule in the repos
<rdz> the reason why i compile it myself is because i want to have undervolting (linux-phc) enabled
<rdz> ikonia, yes it is, but not with undervolt capabilities
<chrisbeswick> you could always stick "export DISPLAY=:0.0" at the end of you .bashrc (assuming you use bash), but its a pretty nasty hack
<ikonia> rdz: then contact the maintainer, but symbol version is normally down to kernel incompatability
<busfahrer``> Excuse me, I'm using a ThinkPad R61 Laptop. According to lsmod, the wireless iwl3945 module is loaded. However, when I click on the network manager it says "wireless disabled". Any ideas?
<Baatti> ok thanks chrisbeswick
<donomo> busfahrer``: right-click on the manager and check the box to re-enable wireless
<pirlone70> pirlone70
<donomo> busfahrer``: i have the same laptop :)
<chrisbeswick> what version of ubuntu are you using baatti? and what desktop? gnome?
<rdz> busfahrer`, do you have the slider in front of the book on the right position?
<rdz> busfahrer`, i have the same box here
<Baatti> chrisbeswick: Intrepid and yes, gnome
<busfahrer``> donomo: Wireless working?
<busfahrer``> rdz: wireless working?
<rdz> busfahrer`, yes.. out of the box
<busfahrer``> rdz: I dont know anything about wireless, where did you click? :-)
<rdz> busfahrer`, do you have th ephysical swithc turned on?
<Guest59641> hi
<juro> hi
<busfahrer``> rdz: yes
<rdz> busfahrer`, there is a hardware switch
<tobias> in ubuntu there used to be a way to disable the system beep and just flash window title bars
<tobias> i can't figure out how to do that in 8.10
<tobias> am i missing something?
<rdz> busfahrer`, is it on the right position?
<jeremymw> Hello, i am new to ubuntu/linux and am having wifi trouble. In hardware drivers i see that the atheros driver is enabled and in use, but i cannot connect to any routers
<rdz> busfahrer`, the left position switches off wifi and bluetooth
<donomo> tobias: are you talking about the terminal app?
<tobias> donomo: yes
<chrisbeswick> well thats just weird then, the terminal should know its running in a X session and set the DISPLAY variable itself.... i assume if you try to run gedit or similar it will break too?
<juro> how come when I burn a dvd image using Brasero, the dvd does not work on Windows or in a normal dvd player?
<tobias> donomo: tho other apps have the same prob
<chrisbeswick> from the terminal i mean
<rdz> ikonia, what does the last sentence you said mean? <ikonia> rdz: then contact the maintainer, but symbol version is normally down to kernel incompatability
<marcelo> anyone around have a SyncMaster 2232BW plus monitor?
<Baatti> chrisbeswick: haven't tried, but unfortunately I gotta run, I'll have to troubleshoot this stuff later
<Baatti> thanks chrisbeswick
<chrisbeswick> np
<donomo> tobias: hmm i dont see that setting in the terminal profile. i didnt know other apps could ring the bell. :)
<st3ph> how i set me as root and can i remove it again?
 * Biscuit cries after failing to install ubuntu for a second successive time
<chrisbeswick> st3ph, don't use sudo instead
<tobias> donomo: when i go into sound control panel and enable/disable alert sound it stops playing it.  but that setting seems to get reset, and when it does play a beep, it doesn't even play the one i configured there
<simmerz> how do i go about tethering my intrepid laptop to my mobile phone so i can use the internet via my mobile - i'd like to use the bluetooth pan if possible...
<LoRe> erUSUL: there's only  mixer_applet2 showing up
<ikonia> rdz: whats the error your getting
<chrisbeswick> or rather, don't. use sudo instead
<st3ph> chrisbeswick,  if i dont use sudo its denied me
<rdz> ikonia, do you mean the warning when  building or the error when loading?
<chrisbeswick> i mean use sudo, don't run as root... bad grammar on my part
<ikonia> rdz: well both would be good
<rdz> ikonia, whe doing make:  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.27/Module.symvers
<rdz>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<Biscuit> Right, anybody care to assist me? I install Ubuntu from the CD and everything seems rosy but once I try and boot it up it gives me the ubuntu splash screen then kicks me into a BusyBox command line. What is this and why don't I have my lovelt GUI?
<ikonia> rdz: oh, thats not too bad
<rdz> ikonia, FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.27-3-rt/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): Invalid module format
<st3ph> ok ty
<rdz> when doing: modprobe acpi-cpufreq
<chrisbeswick> if you want a "root" prompt, use "sudo -s"
<ikonia> rdz: run a "file" against that module
<ikonia> rdz: donomo and if possible a "modinfo"
<chairman_> hey guys i'm trying to configure Evolution w/my Gmail accounts. how can i do it?
<ikonia> rdz: donomo was just a lag typo sorry
<rdz> ikonia,  ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<ikonia> rdz: looking good so far
<st3ph> ty chrisbeswick
<GaMbi_DK> I need a pro! when talkin to a friend on Skype: It takes 5-10 sec for him to hear me.. but it takes ½-1 sec for me to hear him? :S
<rdz> ikonia, hm... why can't it be loaded, when everything is ok?
<ikonia> rdz: do  modinfo on it
<rdz> ikonia, the author of the howto on ubuntuforum.org siad, that he tested it with 2.6.27 kernel (on intrepid)
<joaopinto> GaMbi_DK, that means you have a lower upload rate, which is normal
<ikonia> rdz: do a modinfo on the module
<deadcat> anyone using the apple wireless keyboard?
<clocksys> chairman_: on google email there's help and examples on configuring ur email clients
<Akkernight> I just 'make'ed Qt4, what do I do now? Like, where did it get installed? Where do I use it and all that?
<donomo> how can i determine what has locked up my sound system? audacious says cant open /dev/dsp (already open by another process)
<GaMbi_DK> joaopinto, i got 512 upload.. didnt have this problem on "windows"
<rdz> ikonia,  http://pastebin.com/m82bf5c8
<Biscuit> Please help me with my first time ubuntu install. I have twice installed ubuntu (64 bit then 32bit) on my PC but both times when trying to boot it up after a supposedly successful install I am dumped into BusyBox with a command prompt, rather than being directed to the pretty ubuntu GUI. Can anyone offer advice please?
<deadcat> donomo: fuser -v /dev/dsp or lsof /dev/dsp
<GaMbi_DK> joaopinto, this is first time.. so It could be a local problem?
<joaopinto> GaMbi_DK, no idea :\
<donomo> deadcat: thats what i was afraid of :) fuser says nothing has it open.
<ikonia> rdz: that looks good, take a look at your modules.symbols file, see whats listed for it
<phoenix64> using intrepid, is there any way to get something like "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-7-generic" (which doesn't exist)?
<ikonia> rdz: and also do a depmod
<ikonia> phoenix64: what ?
<cipherz> what does one do when the system - hardware drivers - install of nvidia (32bit ubuntu 8.10) fails with a dialog box with the title J ?
<deadcat> no one uses the apple wireless keyboard?
<rdz> ikonia, depmod means just typing 'depmod' to a shell?
<phoenix64> (I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile atm)
<ikonia> phoenix64: phoenix64 2.6.27-7 exists file
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> rdz: sudo depmod
<ikonia> phoenix64: why are you building a kernel
<chrisbeswick> Biscuit did you get the desktop when you booted from the CD?
<phoenix64> ah, seems that it's being renamed
<rdz> ikonia, depmod didn't help... which exact file should i consult?
<error404notfound> how can I convert a ubuntu-desktop install to ubuntu-server?, I remove ubuntu-desktop, now what? there is no ubuntu-server package
<phoenix64> ikonia, trying out mmiotrace
<ikonia> mmiotrace, hang on
<rdz> ikonia, modules.symbols from which directory?
<Biscuit> chrisbeswick, yes I did. have been using it that way for a while now, before finally taking the plunge today with a full install
<ikonia> rdz your kernel build directory
<wasabi> So how would one force regeneration of /dev/disk?
<ikonia> rdz: I assume your using the ubuntu source, and just the generic 2.7.26.4 source from kernel.org
<wasabi> Adding deviecs with lvm doesn't create links in there.
<ikonia> wasabi: restart udev
<chrisbeswick> you get any error messages?
<rdz> ikonia, i installed the sources through aptitude install linux-source
<wasabi> Duh. Thanks.
<ikonia> rdz: good good
<brum> error: you are better off starting from scratch with a fresh install of server
<Biscuit> chrisbeswick, noe whatsoever. Just the splash screen, then "Loading, please wait" then Busybox
<Mooch> how do you configure synaptic to just download security updates?
<rdz> ikonia, there is no modules.symbols
<chrisbeswick> try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Biscuit> chrisbeswick, it says sudo not found
<chrisbeswick> sounds likes its not even managing to mount the hd then
<ikonia> rdz: sorry look in /lib/modules/$version
<d0netsFN> $ sudo svn co http://pauldoo.dyndns.org/svn/Tuner/trunk
<d0netsFN> svn: error while loading shared libraries: libneon-gnutls.so.27: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<d0netsFN> any ideas?
<wisey> n8tuser, i messed up my vista installation in g-parted. ah the joys!
<ikonia> donomo: your missing a dependency library
<ikonia> donomo: how did you install svn
<tarelerulz> I am trying to ftp to my xbox running xbox media center .  my computer connects to the net ,but not the xbox.   I don't have modem I am using .  What do I need to do
<Biscuit> chrisbeswick, would I need to change my HD mode to RAID in the BIOS?
<rdz> ikonia, ok found it... what do i need to look for? i actually don't know what this fil is for
<chrisbeswick> try "mount"
<ikonia> Biscuit: don't do that
<Biscuit> ok
<ikonia> rdz: anything that references your module
<rdz> ikonia, no
<Biscuit> ok chrisbeswick, I've typed mount and it's spat a few lines at me, can I PM you to show you what I've got?
<MaryDust> Hey all <3 I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu-- but I know it's not an Ubuntu specific problem and I'm not sure what to do. The install gives me an error when it's trying to resize the partitions to make room for Ubuntu, but I also get errors when I try to resize the partition myself with Partition Magic, and I don't really know what to do to figure out the problem, and I thought surely someone here could point me in the right direc
<rdz> ikonia, i grepped thje file, but there is on line containing 'acpi-cpufreq' or 'acpi_cpufreq'
<chrisbeswick> sure
<dubby> d0netsFN: reinstall libneon27
<Mooch> how do you just install security updates?
<rdz> s/on/no
<dubby> and libneon27-gnutls
<ikonia> rdz: I'm suffering with terrible lag so bare with me
<fde> Mooch: System > Administration > Software Sources ... updates tab... ensure only 'intrepid-security' is checked
<rdz> ikonia, no problem.... thanks a lot for your help!
<rdz> ikonia, and your time
<Akkernight> I just 'make'ed Qt4, but lmms still complains about "Qt qmake not found!" why?
<ikonia> rdz: looking at the build time warning it appears that it needs the dep file updating
<Mooch> fde any disadvantages of doing that I mean all those other downloads are they really necessary?
<ikonia> rdz: do  sudo depmod -f /lib/modules/$version/modules.dep
<d0netsFN> dubby that didnt work either
<fde> Akkernight: you need cmake 2.6 which isn't in ubuntu probably... ask in #kubuntu-devel imo as you likely don't want all of backports
<ikonia> rdz: hold on
<tomml> quit
<jeremymw> Do i need to use ndiswrapper if i get this error message in dmesg
<jeremymw> [   14.213381] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<unop> Akkernight, you might need to have libqt4-dev installed
<st3ph> how i find on ubuntu whats my wlan is called?
<rdz> ikonia, depmod doens't know -f
<fde> Mooch: -updates are bug fixes etc... proposed and backports you don't really need though, they are access to software earlier
<Akkernight> fde: So I can't get lmms for Ubuntu? And I have installed loads of libqt...
<unop> st3ph, sudo iwlist scan
<fde> Akkernight: is that what I said?
<rdz> ikonia, sorry... yes, it does...
<st3ph> ty unop
<ikonia> rdz: do  sudo depmod F /boot/System.map-2.6.$version
<ikonia> rdz: -F sorry
<unop> Akkernight, qmake is part of  libqt4-dev - do you have that installed?
<fde> Akkernight: ask about it in #kubuntu-devel ... the correct cmake is available but not in normal repos
<unop> fde, cmake is not qmake :)
<rdz> ikonia, done.. now recompiling the module?
<st3ph> unop,  it doesnt support scanning?
<Akkernight> I have libqtcore4 installed
<ikonia> rdz: nope
<ikonia> rdz: lets try to force the module get better output
<gioele> hi
<rdz> ikonia, modprobe -f?
<ikonia> rdz: can you move to the directory where it is and do an sudo insmod $module_name
<unop> st3ph, are you asking me a question or stating something?
<rdz> ok---- one sec
<ikonia> rdz: this won't work, but with a little luck we'll get some better output
<st3ph> unop stating and hoping u help me to fix it
<Mooch> fde: ok so like right now synaptic is saying there are 325 updates available I don't really need all of them except the security fixes right?
<fde> insmod? why not modprobe (and modprobe -r) ? insmod is more low level  :/
<blendroid> I'm using a pair of Logitech USB 350 headphones, and for some reason, the only things that come through are the sound test, and audio in Ekiga Softphone.  Sound in Firefox goes through my main speakers, even when I configure all of the sound playback to come through my headphones.
<gioele> is there a way to make qt4/kde applications use a style similar to the rest of GTK+ applications?
<fde> Mooch: sure
<ikonia> rdz: actually can you show me a uname -a first please
<unop> st3ph, are you sure you used sudo  there?
<rdz> ikonia, insmod: error inserting 'acpi-cpufreq.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<Pinchiukas> what problems can I expect if I install a 64bit version of ubuntu instead of a 32bit version on a laptop?
<st3ph> yes
<rdz> ikonia, Linux yoyo2 2.6.27-3-rt #1 PREEMPT RT Mon Oct 27 03:05:19 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<zoldar> hello, I need a sort of online whiteboard app where I can paste some text or make simple drawings which could be seen and altered by other paricipants. Any suggestions ?
<psyjoniz> installed to and booting from a usb stick.  most things work fine but when i lock the screen (with a password set) and go to use the machine again i am not prompted for the password.  the only thing i've seen in looking so far is RUNNING_UNDER_GDM=yes but env does not reflect this (where a prior live cd to usb conversion did).  can anyone shed light on how i can get my xsession to lock properly?
<ikonia> rdz: all looks good......so whats the problem with the module format
<Akkernight> Ok, didn't have libqt4-dev, thanks of advice ^^
<rdz> ikonia, don't know..... :-(
<ikonia> rdz: I was hoping for more output with the insmod
<fde> Pinchiukas: well, flash is being ported to x86_64 linux ... so probably just java now
<Jampiter> Hi
<unop> Pinchiukas, unavailability of binary (closed source) drivers,  software like flash, etc
<st3ph> yes unop
<Pinchiukas> fde: java? what about it? and flash wouldn't work?
<Pinchiukas> what about skype?
<fde> Pinchiukas: there is openjdk of course in 64bit... but the plugin never seems to work at 64bit
<Mooch> fde ok good one more question is it hard to dual boot ubuntu with windows?
<unop> st3ph, can you paste the output you got to a pastebin?
<Jampiter> I have recently installed the Ubuntu packages on Kubuntu. How do I make the startup screen turn into the Ubuntu one rather than the Kubuntu one?
<tarelerulz> Flash does lame job most the time.   I have few site it works on ,but a lot that don't any not anything we can do
<pdroy> hello, any one from germany here, or anyone who can speak german ?
<st3ph> ok unop
<Pinchiukas> so there will be no flash on a 64bit version?
<st3ph> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> Pinchiukas: apt and dpkg have poor multilib support, so its a pain to get 32bit stuff working on 64bit machines on all Debian derivs...
<fde> Mooch: no its not difficult...
<blendroid> I'm using a pair of Logitech USB 350 headphones, and for some reason, the only things that come through are the sound test, and audio in Ekiga Softphone. Sound in Firefox goes through my main speakers, even when I configure all of the sound playback to come through my headphones.
<Pinchiukas> ok, I'll install 32bit ubuntu then, thanks
<fde> Mooch: if you install Ubuntu second, it should be automatically set up that way
<st3ph> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73431/  here...thank you
<rdz> ikonia, do you think, i should contact the author of the linux-phc patch?
<pdroy> one of my ubuntu servers hosted in hetzner.de seized to boot after a kernel upgrade and on reboot it now does not come up
<Mooch> fde give me a crash course I am thinking about doing it but I don't wanna mess up windows
<ikonia> rdz: it wouldn't hurt, I'm just walking it through in my head
<unop> st3ph, did you install wireless drivers yourself?
<st3ph> unop,  no , butthe wireless was working
<Mooch> fde thought you left for good
<unop> st3ph, hmm, did you do anything major to have it stop?  tried a reboot?
<st3ph> unop i need to know what my wlan is called ....
<fde> Mooch: nope, new kernel  :/
<Mooch> fde: give me a crash course on how to do a dual boot with ubuntu and windows
<unop> st3ph, your wireless module isn't letting you scan for networks
<ikonia> Mooch: install windows, install ubuntu - job done
<st3ph> unop,  ohhhh
<rdz> Mooch, the order is rather critical
<rdz> Mooch, the rest is easy
<fde> st3ph: check System > Preferences > Network Configuration ... it'll list it there
<Mooch> well I have windows on my computer now
<tarelerulz> Have any of you set up an ftp with out router . Just one computer hooked by a lan cord.   I think all they need to connect is 192.168.2.101 like ip  subnet of 255.255.255.0 and same default gateway something lik 192.168.2.1 .
<st3ph> ty
<rdz> Mooch, insert the live-cd and start the installation.. you will be guided through everythin
<blcknight> So, in 8.10, there's no sun-java6-plugin package? i can't seem to get java workign in firefox
<CelsoLeite> Boa tarde
<fde> Mooch: throw in the Windows installer, partition giving yourself a decent amount of space for Ubuntu... restart, throw in the Ubuntu cd and install into that space... voila  :/
<danbhfive> blcknight: its in there
<Cream> Anyone play mario kart wii?
<fde> rdz: The installer even guides him through resizing NTFS?
<blcknight> danbhfive: sun-java6-bin is, but no plugin...
<hlfshell> hello everyone - I need to set my IP address manually as the dhcp on my network is all screwed up. how do i do this in linux?
<ikonia> Cream: offtopic
<roy_hobbs> Hey guys.  Should the networks which I've set to "System setting" networks, show up in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ ?
<blcknight> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<st3ph> unop,  but it dont tell me what is it called , im lost
<danbhfive> blcknight: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sun-java6-plugin&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<fde> blcknight: sun-java6-plugin is in intrepid... could be your mirror doesn't want to ship it due to licensing issues or something though?
<ikonia> hlfshell: open the network manager application from system->oreferences and set it to what you want
<hlfshell> thanks ikonia
<fde> blcknight: also, make sure you don't have openjdk around, it'll conflict (see in 'about:plugins' in firefox to see what it sees)
<rdz> fde, don't know..  i never tried resizing ntfs.. don't even know, if it is possible
<unop> st3ph, you said wireless was working?  did you do anything to have it stop working?  also, have you tried a reboot?  you have to sort out this module problem before you can go scanning for networks.
<fde> rdz: its possible... I think gparted supports it, for instance
<st3ph> unop,  i try
<ikonia> fde: it is possible, bu there is a risk, you can minise the risk by chkdising and defragging it first
<tarelerulz> trying to get to my ftp server that don't have router between them just connected by lan .  I am putting in konqueror ftp://user:passowr@192.168.2.1 and getting nothing
<hlfshell> whats the best .avi/video player for linxu?
<Mooch> fde how much space do you think I need? Most likely use Ubuntu for paying bills that sort of thing most likely nothing else
<hlfshell> totems nice but it seems to have issues with sound lagging
<wayneward> kftpgrabber?
<wayneward> !
<rdz> hlfshell, there are tons of players.. this is heavily depending on your needs and preferences
<ghaith> hlfshell: mplayer
<fde> hlfshell: many like VLC ... some like mplayer and kmplayer ... try some and see which you like!
<vincent_> which e-mail-server-type are hotmail and gmail?
<tarelerulz> hlfshell , vlc is one of the best for just playing movies and  totem is one of the best as far as feature and easy of use for gerneral media playing goes
<rdz> hlfshell, vlc (gui-based), mplayer (commandline)
<hlfshell> thanks guys, ill try them out
<hlfshell> :-)
<fde> hlfshell: they'll all basically use the same plugins, so you don't have to pick and choose based on codec support, just interface
<wayneward> yes i moved to gnome from kde i used to use amarok and digikam on gnome dunno what to use yet i have to try variuos packages till i find the one that suits me :-)
<fde> tarelerulz: personally, I'd go for vlc and kino based on that criteria...
<TJ-42> I just installed gnome do, but pressing super+space doesn't seem to load gnome-do.  any ideas?
<fde> tarelerulz: umm, miro even
<blcknight> danbhfive: nope, i don't have the plugin and i just reloaded the repository
<vincent_> super=the windows button?
<TJ-42> vincent_: yes
<vincent_> what's the difference between gnome and gnome-do?
 * fde would love to know why miro changed its name from democracyplayer... was much easier to remember before  :/
<TJ-42> vincent_: gnome-do is an application that runs inside gnome.
<tarelerulz> fde, miro is for the only  playing stuff online.  I think For an over all media library / play I find banshee great for videos and music
<fde> vincent_: gnome-do is a keyboard shortcut method, gnome is a desktop environment
<vincent_> hey, then I want gnome-do too!
<fde> tarelerulz: I hate running all of mono for such tasks, so banshee is out of the question
<vincent_> which e-mail-server-type are hotmail and gmail?
<Mooch> Any limitations on Ubuntu with a dual boot with windows?
<ikonia> Vinnonet: they are webmail, pop3 and imap are available
<fde> vincent_: http://do.davebsd.com/  read about it some  :)
<kilps> My 8.08 install is suddenly not showing me the login screen - tried to run xfix but getting a error (difficult to type up bcs its shown for so short) begining with "Can't locate strict.pm" - can anyone help? thanks
<ikonia> Mooch: not really
<ikonia> Mooch: they are totally seperate systems
<fde> Mooch: it doesn't effect either OS when both are installed
<ikonia> kilps: 8,04 or 8,10
<tarelerulz> fde  , why do you hate mono ?  slow or some reason like that
<fde> tarelerulz: its a resource hog
<kilps> ikonia: 8.04 (sorry typo)
<Znk> hi
<Mooch> Hmmm so Ubuntu won't slow down any as long as I have enough space for the install right?
<Znk> write me if you`re not gey!!!
<ikonia> Mooch: disk space isn't the key
<fde> Mooch: just jump right in dude, you're asking very strange questions... its not nearly as scary as you seem to think it is  ;)
<ikonia> Znk: not in here please
<tarelerulz> The only man problem I have it is the fact it use gtream and they don't seem to up to for playing all media great.
<Mooch> just don't wanna screw up my windows pc I have had some bad luck
<Znk> i am from Russia!!! We teatch a world to suck!!!
<starn> is there any voice modifiers for linux free and not free? i do role playing and we like to change are voices.
<vincent_> Znk nas dravne
<vincent_> wis was 62.33.186.210?
<Akkernight> "LMMS requires libsndfile1 and libsndfile1-dev >= 1.0.11 - please install" I have it installed... Or I DLed it through Package Manager, any advice?
<fde> Mooch: best thing about Ubuntu, it has people like you in mind when its being developed  ;)
<juro> should I upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04?
<vincent_> ChanServ enig kans dat ik binnenkort weer de nl ubuntu's op mag?
<fde> juro: up to you, can you list any reasons to upgrade?
<tarelerulz> fde, what media player do you use ?
<kilps> can anyone point me in the right direction to read up on problems with the login screen not showing? Im assuming it is a problem with X?
<juro> fde, not really
<fde> juro: biggest reason to stick to 8.04 is its an LTS... so it'll be more stable
<ikonia> Vinnonet: this is an english channel please
<vincent_> ikonia enig kans dat ik binnenkort weer de nl ubuntu's op mag?
<ikonia> Vinnonet: sorry not you
<fde> tarelerulz: I don't really care provided it uses Xine
<apeiron> juro, If you can't come up with a reason to upgrade, then you've got no need, especially from an LTS.
<ikonia> vincent_: this is an english channel please
<vincent_> Vinnonet? is that me?
<littlepinkdot> Is there a way to hide Apache's name from appearing as the web server? I have the version hidden but I also want to hide that the servers running Apache.
<ikonia> vincent_: please speak english if possible
<apeiron> littlepinkdot, That's the ServerTokens directive, IIRC
<wayneward> i have intrepid on my workstation and its great! but on the asus 701 the sounds a bit skippy! apart from that it roks!!!!
<juro> fde, maybe the only reason would be to have hot swappable sata as this does not work on my box
<littlepinkdot> apeiron, it only hides the version
<vincent_> ikonia any chance of you reletting me on #ubuntu-nl and #ubuntu-nl-offtopic?
<st3ph> unop,  thanks u helpt me
<ikonia> vincent_: no, thats nothing to do with me and shou;ldn't be brough up in this channel
<apeiron> littlepinkdot, Oh, you want to hide *everything*.
<apeiron> hm.
<coheed123> hello everyone!
<tarelerulz> fde, I have used xine and it seem to be the same as gtream stuff like totem .  worked for 90% ,but not the last 10%.  VLC and mplayer the only I have seen that are the best on playing where ever you throw at it.
<unop> st3ph, i did? :) ok
<littlepinkdot> apeiron, correct =) Or replace it with another name
<Mooch> I remember when installed Ubuntu on this older Pc I'm using it was a pain for me to get the modem to work but when I did figure it out I was happy with Ubuntu and still am its stable
<coheed123> is it possible to install a package using apt-get without being root nor having a sudo-enabled user?
<WelcomeToMyHome> no
<apeiron> littlepinkdot, That I'm not sure about; perhaps the folks in #apache would be more knowledgeable?
<silentQwerty> hello. do you know where i could disable the "* Starting bluetooth ...... " part since my system doesn't proceed from there.
<coheed123> crap
<fde> !tell tarelerulz about medibuntu
<ubottu> tarelerulz, please see my private message
<Mooch> fde thanks for your help
<fde> tarelerulz: from what ubottu just told you, grab libdvdcss and w32codecs ... I doubt you'll have issues with codecs then
<idra_> idra
<FFEMTcJ> i went from regular drivers to restricted drivers and now my screen is blank.. how can i go back?
<apeiron> tarelerulz, Just keep in mind things in medibuntu are not Free. :)
<ikonia>  /whois vincent_
<apeiron> (as opposed to free as in beer)
<robacarp> is there a website where I can download a new iso of gutsy? I lost my disc and need to live boot off of it to recover some files
<Akkernight> How do I remove a file using the terminal?
<fde> Akkernight: rm
<Akkernight> Thanks!
<fde> apeiron: that is explained via the repo howto....
<tarelerulz> Fde, I have done all that before.  I look at videos all the time on the net.   flash based stuff like youtube ,  ripped stuff /coverted stuff and from what I have seen linux as whole or maybe Ubuntu  does 90% good with media ,but that last 10% I have been working for the last 2 years.
<apeiron> fde, Yeah, just wanted to emphasize.
<chairman_> i don't know . i can't get no mail thru evolution
<kilps> can anyone help with resetting up x? thanks.
<starn> is there any voice modifiers for linux free and not free?? i do role playing and we like to change are voices.
<st3ph> ...
<m2k> robacarp, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<apeiron> starn, Maybe not voice modifiers so much as general programs for playing with sound.
<apeiron> People use Audacity and the like for processing podcasting, which is mostly voice.
<robacarp> m2k: thankyou so much...I have been dying here!
<st3ph> unop, ty soo much
<vaurdan> Hello. I've installed beep package, but when I write beep, it doesnt beep. What can I do?
<MrPotatoes> Dumb question I assume.  I need to make a Ubuntu ISO DVD on my Mac.  Has anyone done this?  I seem to not be able to do it correctly.
<fde> tarelerulz: been using linux for more than 10, and I never have such issues... I watch a lot of movies and stuff online too
<UnknownUser58> vaurdan:maybe your computer doesn't have a built-in speaker
<starn> apeiron: well i need live modification like while in a voice chat room for role playing.
<apeiron> starn, hmmm
<m2k> robacarp, glad to help, you can see all the releases at http://releases.ubuntu.com/
 * apeiron wonders if jack can do that
<vaurdan> UnknownUser58, it have, because when I have a keyboard error (before load Ubuntu) its beeps
 * neelabh slaps neelabh around a bit with a large trout
<m2k> apeiron, it would have to be capable of live audio processing
<ConstantineXVI> is there any way to get a vertical taskbar, but keep the buttons horizontal?
<UnknownUser58> hmmmm
<silentQwerty> hey what does pci=noacpi cause?
<apeiron> m2k, Right. Ardor hooks up to it for that kind of thing, I believe. But I don't know any specifics unfortunately.
<silentQwerty> in the menu.lst
<fde> silentQwerty: it causes the kernel to not load the power management functions
<biophile> can anyone recomend a good firewall? (not necessarily gui)
<m2k> apeiron, hmm never hear of ardor, will check that out
<Altecyrae> Hello, fellows
<lyken2> hello
<ikonia> biophile: iptables is stunning
<silentQwerty> fde: i tried this since "Starting bluetooth...." hands all the time. but now im getting strange USB errors (running ubuntu from usb disk)
<buccdaddy> hello ppl
<fde> biophile: iptables? heh... you probably want something like either shorewall or firestarter though
<lyken2> I just updated my mozilla and now I have no audio, any help
<biophile> ikonia: thanks,I'll try it
<Appl3|Wind> how can i remove AWN from ubuntu?
<ikonia> Appl3|Wind: how did you install it
<Appl3|Wind> i installed it with synaptics manager
<fde> Appl3|Wind: sudo aptitude purge avant-window-navigator
<ikonia> Appl3|Wind: then remove it via the same
<Appl3|Wind> but I did complete removal, but it's still there
<silentQwerty> it says : no full usb speed acces ohci_hcd
<lyken2> Appl3|wind: you can find it in synaptic manager again and select complete removal
<Appl3|Wind> even restarted
<silentQwerty> and much other strange stuff
<silentQwerty> and errors fde
<robacarp> so...the other day I accidently rm -R /usr/lib 'd myself....
<fde> Appl3|Wind: then you can remove it with the same tool... right click on it and select "remove from drive" or whatever
<ikonia> Appl3|Wind: dpkg -l | grep avant
<Altecyrae> I have an Acer Aspire 5040 (which has had Ubuntu and many other Linuxi on it).  I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 64, and it will boot the CD, but trying to install just nets me a black screen and an optical drive spindown...  any thoughts?
<biophile> ikonia: the terminal returns that 'iptables is already newest version'
<chairman_> i tried POP and IMAP but i dn't see my mail
<silentQwerty> assuming write cache write thruoogh
<lyken2> I just updated my mozilla and now I have no audio, any help
<starn> apeiron: was you talking to me when you mentiond Ardor??
<deeflex> can I bind a key to open a terminal?
<Appl3|Wind> ikonia: k I did that
<Appl3|Wind> what does that do?
<severb> After upgrading to 8.10 my custom keyboard layout doesn't load anymore and the /etc/X11/xkb directory it's almost empty. I understand that this version uses HAL for input stuff, but does anyone knows how to customize my keyboard layout again?
<apeiron> starn, That's something quite different, it's used for producing music and the like. But it uses jack, which may do what you want.
<daxroc> Evening all
<FFForever> how do i disable a site with the debian style config?
<FFForever> (in apache)
<apeiron> starn, AFAIK jack can serve as a filter for audio much like pipes on a shell... I could be really offbase here though. :)
<daxroc> Is it possible to use a mobile phones edge connection over bluetooth ?
<robacarp> severb: just curious, what keyboard do you use?
<fde> severb: same way you did it before... System > Preferences > Keyboard
<fde> severb: "layouts" tab
<severb> fde, I edited my files to create a new layout, a combination between Romanian and Dvorak
<fde> severb: I dunno where such files will go... did you put them back into the directory you stated?
<Onion> Ok, Q: I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 and updated about 300 packages totaling 270 MB. Do i need to update the distribution to version 8.10 get the latest features of ubuntu or is the magic in the packages that I updated?
<biophile> ikonia: it says iptables is already installed
<Appl3|Wind> ok it found the other avant files
<thehongtt> How can I create menu item with icon?
<fde> Onion: you would need to explicitly upgrade to 8.10 to get the latest updates... yes
<atticus> Hi,
<biophile> ikonia: do I need to configure it somehow?
<Appl3|Wind> now how do I get back the original panel for the bottom of the desktop?
<atticus> I just installed the latest version of ubuntu today and i have an nvidia card running dual monitors but its extremely laggy for some reason
<ikonia> biophile man iptables, or search the net, there are some excellent guide
<atticus> has anyone else had that issue?
<fde> thehongtt: right click "applications" and go to "Edit menu" ... browse to where you want it to go, then hit add and edit it from there
<maxxist> atticus i am running two 22" lcds on my 9600  no probs here...
<daxroc> atticus: depending on what card / system specs it could be normal , need more info
<chairman_> never mind ,I'M GOOD
<atticus> its the driver 173.14.12 and the card is the 7200 i believe with the vga and dvi
<thehongtt> fde: Menu editing form has now option to select an icon
<daxroc> atticus: I think they recomend you update to the 177 version with the upgrade
<Onion> fde: How do I know what fun I'm missing out on but not upgrading to 8.10 i.e. how do i know what features are package specific and which are distribution specific?
<atticus> im just wondering if thats compatible with my card
<severb> fde, I've edited /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/ro and /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.xml to create my custom layout, but in 8.10 xkb is missing rules and symbols directories
<fde> thehongtt: yes it does... the box to the left of the editing window
<thehongtt> fde: Click on the icon on the left to change it, I have just seen, sorry.
<thehongtt> :-D
<atticus> is there an easy way to find my nvidia card version in the cli?
<fde> Onion: umm... very little is distro specific... if you enable backports, you'll basically get everything but the low level upgrades though
<daxroc> atticus: of course it is its an nvidia driver , if there are improvments for your model check the log on nvidias website
<joaopinto> atticus, lpsci
<fde> severb: uhh... then create them  :/
<apeiron> lspci perhaps?
<millercc> can anyone tell me the way to setup authentication against AD in ubuntu
<ikonia> millercc: thats quite an effort
<apeiron> (but will that work for AGP cards?)
<ikonia> millercc: ldap, kerberos and pam are you friends
<atticus> thats what i have is an agp card
<maxxist> atticus have you played around in the nvidia-settings app?
<apeiron> ikonia, What about that Likewise doodad?
<ikonia> apeiron: doodad ?
<fogel> hi
<atticus> maxx yeah i had a hard time getting the desktop the way i wanted it but finally got it
<atticus> its just really laggy and idk what to change
<daxroc> atticus: lspci | grep VGA
<apeiron> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html
<fogel> who can tell me why should i use ubuntu and not any other distro?
<atticus> im gonna try the new driver
<ikonia> apeiron: not aware of that
<ikonia> fogel: thats up to you to find out
<fde> ikonia: yeah, Ubuntu has a free version of Likewise available... its free and is basically a wrapper around what you listed, making everthing real easy
<daipv> dfg
<ikonia> fogel: try it see if you like it, if you don't move on
<maxxist> fogel cause ubuntu is better
<genii> fogel: Because the friendly folks here will help you
<daipv> hi all
<st3ph> fogel, its up to u what u use
<fogel> but i'd like to know your opinion
<fogel> why ubuntu
<ikonia> fogel: our opinion doesn't matter - it's yours that counts
<daxroc> fogel: if not why not , are you a first time linux user ?
<maxxist> atticus yeah i am running the newer driver.  seems quick
<genii> fogel: Great community support, for one
<ikonia> fogel: read some of the docs on ubuntu.com to see some of the positive things
<yetihehe> I use ubuntu on server, becaause it's so easy to configure :)
<fogel> daxroc: i know a little linux, but not as much as i'd like to
<fde> fogel: what are you looking for in a distro?
<st3ph> fogel,  for me as beginner and newbie is ubuntu friendly use and i get the best support i could have in here
<hacked_kernel> I have 3 USB ports, one of them is USB 2, how could I know that port?
<maxxist> fogel ubuntu is the best distro to start in. imho
<Akkernight> fogel: 'cause Ubuntu is kinda simple, and serves almost all you need :P unless you want to game loads...
<juro> is there any trick to get sata hot swap to work?
<ikonia> juro: thats hardware specific
<deeflex> can I bind a key to open a terminal?
<yetihehe> hacked_kernel, try plugging and doing dmesg | tail after every pluhhing
<apeiron> deeflex, yes
<daxroc> fogel: then I would recomend you chose a distro that builds applications from source , if you want to learn more ( Very steep learning curve )
<fde> juro: everything should be hot swappable in linux... might try looking more into the actual issue...
<millercc> ikonia, is the free version of likewise, is it in one of the repos
<hacked_kernel> yetihehe, thanks I'll try it
<apeiron> deeflex, Using GNOME?
<yetihehe> the one which looks different than others will be usb2 :D
<juro> ikonia, why? is it possible to hot swap sata drives in Ubuntu
<deeflex> apeiron, yes
<ikonia> millercc: free version of what ?
<fde> juro: even the CPU is hotswappable due to benefits of big iron work
<millercc> likewise
<ikonia> juro: sure is if your harddrive supports it
<apeiron> deeflex, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<ikonia> millercc: don't know, never used it
<juro> ikonia, yes it does
<fde> millercc: yes... the version of likewise in Ubuntu is free
<deeflex> apeiron, cool! thanks
<ikonia> juro: then your fine
<ikonia> juro: just pull out the disk and put it back in
<ikonia> juro: assuming you've unmounted first
<fde> ikonia: Likewise is a crappy name for easy AD support for Linux - they are a software partner with Canonical
<juro> ikonia, that doesn't work - I pull it out and nautilus does not refresh the list of drives (all unmounted)
<Akkernight> How can I move out from a game? Like, Warzow it has too big resolution set or something, and my screen just says "Input out of range", how can I get out of Warzow and back to the desktop?
<ikonia> fde: personally I wouldn't use anything that does AD setup auto
<apeiron> Akkernight, Try going to a text console with ctrl-alt-f1, log in, kill the process, go back to the desktop.
<jruffin> Akkernight, try Alt+enter. Toggles fullscreen in many games
<fde> ikonia: its not auto... its just retard proof
<apeiron> (there may be a more "polite" way to do that)
<ikonia> fde: I still wouldn't be using it, but thats only me
<Akkernight> How do I kill the process?
<apeiron> Akkernight, kill
<yetihehe> killall warsow
<lars> hi
<lars> hi
<Akkernight> k, thanks
<jruffin> Akkernight, killall warsow
<apeiron> Akkernight, 'killall warsow' will work if warsow is the name of the process.
<lars> sind hier paar deutsche
<ikonia> juro: maybe thats just in the server kernel it's enabled, let me research
<daxroc> ps aux | grep warsow
<lars> SIND HIER PAAR DEUTSCHE
<apeiron> That may not be the case if warsow is a shell script launching a binary, like is the case with Firefox. :)
<ikonia> !de > lars
<ubottu> lars, please see my private message
<fogel> fde: sry for lag :P i'm looking for speed, stability, good community support
<phoenix64> " /usr/src/linux-2.6.27 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'" - did it, now ./debian is gone with all its scripts. Is it supposed to behave that way? :)
<yetihehe> Akkernight, then going back to your desktop is ctrL+alt+f7
<dent> is it possible to use debootstrap in ubunto to install debian into chroot?
<phoenix64> (Intrepid, building a kernel with mmiotrace)
<phoenix64> (and I tried to build only the module before which failed)
<ikonia> dent: sure
<fde> ikonia: idk... AD and LDAP in general is supposed to make life easier... Likewise is for client side, having to configure every box would be a pita if you have 500+ boxes
<juro> ikonia, I am using 8.04 desktop
<dent> I tried... debootstrap downloaded the packages, but the result is odd... as if it was downloaded, but not really installed
<jruffin> dent, yes
<hacked_kernel> yetihehe, i get the same output for all of the 3 ports
<ikonia> fde: thats what system variants and build tools are for
<dent> I tried things like "debootstrap sid /mnt/share/deb-chroot http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian"
<ikonia> juro: let me research, I use it hotswap a bit so I'm surprised, but then again I don't think I'eve ever used it on a desktop
<ikonia> juro: what is your hot swap hardware ?
<fde> fogel: Ubuntu is second to none for community support and documentation... speed, depends on software you install, stability? perhaps try the LTS release
<dent> what am I doing wrong? :-/
<millercc> i dont like likewise either, so does anyone have a good doc to go by
<biophile> ikonia: I found instructions but they tell me to add stuff to /etc/syslog.conf which is a read only file.
<psicobra> hi all can some one look here http://www.kwunitarians.co.uk/ and tell me if they see a black box on the left or it they actually can see the wrighting
<ikonia> millercc: samba.org has some good docs
<hacked_kernel> I have 3 USB ports, one of them is USB 2, how could I identify that port?
<ikonia> millercc: as does openldap,.org
<juro> ikonia, harddrives or mainboard?
<biophile> ikonia: and where should I add it?
<ikonia> biophile: not read only, just root permissions
<ikonia> juro: motherboard
<jruffin> dent, nothing as far as I can see. What's wrong with what happens?
<Sizzling> Ello?
<Altecyrae> Is "only-ubiquity" the safe graphics mode switch for the installer(s)?
<dent> jruffin: no error msg, but as if nothing was installed, just downloaded
<Sizzling> Hey, What's up guys?
<dent> jruffin: I realized now, maybe som NFS dev-exec-whatever-"badness"
<fde> ikonia: huh? that supposed to be for me? what do built tools and system variants have to do with managing a large network?
<psicobra> any one just take a look please
<dent> I'll re-try on local FS
<maxxist> is there an app to make custom ubuntu install cd's?  with different apps built in?
<ikonia> fde: deploying mass configuration
<Sizzling> Not sure.
<Sizzling> Just try googling it.
<lars> SIND HIER PAAR DEUTSCHE
<ikonia> Sizzling: who are you talking to
<ikonia> !de > lars
<ubottu> lars, please see my private message
<Sizzling> Maxxist..
<lars> SIND HIER PAAR DEUTSCHE
<ikonia> !de | lars
<ubottu> lars: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fde> ikonia: ok... but how are build tools related to that?
<juro> ikonia, can I find that out on the command line?
<ikonia> fde: for building workstations deployed
<maxxist> sizzling  i was just about to
<hacked_kernel> I have 3 USB ports, one of them is USB 2, how could I identify that port?
<ikonia> juro: you must know your motherboard to know it supports hotswap
<biophile> ikonia: do I just add it at the bottom?
<Akkernight> If I wanted to make games for Ubuntu, free and all that, what is the requirement? Like, to get the games in Ubuntu Add/Remove and all that?
<yetihehe> lars, #linux.de
<ikonia> biophile: if thats what ht edos says
<fde> ikonia: Awake on LAN is overrated anyways  :/
<juro> ikonia, it does (worked 100% in Windows)
<dabuntu> Hey guys.  I just installed 8.10 on my thinkpad t60p, and am having issues with the fan.  Under Windows, it will slow down (and be quiet) when not doing anything, but under Ubuntu, it seems to run full speed, thus making my laptop really loud.  I already adjusted the cpu frequency , but no luck.  Any suggestions?
<ikonia> Akkernight: make the b game first
<ikonia> fde: I don't like awake either
<Akkernight> b game?
<manzur> anyone in here know how to download files from megaupload waiting no time at all
<ikonia> Akkernight: "the" game sorry
<fde> ikonia: I was being sarcastic... its a god send!
<daxroc> fogel: I suggest you install ubuntu , then use vitalization software to try out other distros to see if you like them. software ( qemu , VirtualBox) depending on your hardware you can use intels vt or amds version
<Minty95> is there anyway to get a ati 9600 vid card working correctly
<ikonia> fde: really, I don't rate it yet, too spolit with satellet, I believe the puppet port is coming to ubuntu
<Minty95> have tried with envy and not working
<maxxist> daxroc intels vt?
<Akkernight> Oh, yeah :P Just wanna keep my spirits and hopes up ^^ I love programming, just takes too much time to learn :(
<fde> ikonia: especially with genome from redhat... you can configure every box based on an image on the server... easy and no fuss
<fogel> daxroc: which distro did you mean telling me "building applications from sources"?
<n8tuser> manzur-> you are looking for a star trek kind of magic ?
<ikonia> fde: thats on my list of things to do in december, you may well get a message from me
<biophile> ikonia: it gives an error 'E348 no string under cursor'
 * apeiron lost
<mint3> hiya
<daxroc> fogel: gentoo is one
<ikonia> biophile: what are you trying to actually ocnfigure, the syslog is nothing to do with configuring iptables rules
<dotblank> Has anyone gotten LDAP to work?
<daxroc> maxxist: http://www.intel.com/technology/virtualization/
<fde> ikonia: genome includes puppet, and cobbler, and various other tools to pretty much have the perfect deployment mechanism
<ikonia> dotblank: yes, many times
<mint3> anyone know which program ubuntu asks to use to do the cd burning ??
<ikonia> fde: most interesting
<fogel> daxroc: gentoo you say...
<mint3> i think ubuntu mentions infra red something. anyone got the link ?
<juro> mint3 Brasero
<dotblank> <ikonia> Have you gotten authentication to work?
<ikonia> dotblank: yup
<fde> ikonia: been playing for a few months straight with it now... missed Ubuntu release, figured I'd check it out anyways though till next Fedora
<mint3> nah its call in frared or something
<dotblank> <ikonia> Im having some troubles with it.. I think that its an issue with my server set up
<biophile> ikonia: I'm following instructions on iptablesrocks.org
<fde> ikonia: you can message me though even if I'm not around in here... or just go to #fedora-server
<juro> ikonia, Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe
<jruffin> fogel, Or try Linux from scratch. Your bound to learn a lot there.
<Cluber> okay, i come back from hibination and my mouse pointer has disapeared... Help!?
<mint3> anyone ?
<ikonia> biophile: join #netfilter or #iptables, don't forget the man page
<ikonia> juro: thats a home dekstop board
<dotblank> It seems that my migration fails when creating my users and groups
<ikonia> jruffin LFS is not for "new users"
<juro> ikonia, so?
<dotblank> <ikonia> and this is on a blank DB
<ikonia> juro it won't be hardware hotswap
<mint3> anyone ?
<daxroc> fogel: the installation walks you through to installing the desktop
<jruffin> ikonia, Nor is gentoo
<juro> ikonia, why shouldn't it be?
<mint3> whats the free program that ubuntu says to use to burn the iso ?
<jruffin> I started with LFS, then went gentoo.
<ikonia> juro: because hotswap is rarley on home user kit
<fogel> ikonia: who said i'm new to linux?
<Cluber> brasero
<ikonia> fogel: you did, you said you knew a bit
<ikonia> fogel:hence why you wheree asking what distor to you
<fogel> i just said i know it a bit, but not as much as i'd like to
<jruffin> Now that I have more systems to manage, binary distros work better for me.
<yetihehe> mint3, brasero
<mint3> ok got it guys its http://infrarecorder.org/
<ikonia> to use
<Oli``> Are there any good apps for writing up quotes and invoicing people? I wouldn't need it to track my accounts overall but it wouldn't hurt.
<Cluber> mint3, brasero comes with 8.10 ubuntu
<fde> jruffin: cuz source based aren't a pita even if there is only one box to manage?
<nekurt> Русские есть?!
<Pici> !ru | nekurt
<ubottu> nekurt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Cluber> I came back from hibination, and my mouse pointer has disapeared? Can anyone help me?
<fde> jruffin: easiest linux to manage though is RHEL (and thus CentOS if you don't need support)
<fogel> cause i wanted to see how helpful is ubuntu community
<fogel> it was to ikonia
<dotblank> Is there an equivalent of landscape but free? clustered webmin sorta works ok.. just want to know if there is anything better
<jruffin> fde, No. Not really, gentoo was pretty simple. It was just cross compiling to 4 different archs that sucked.
<mint3> cluber - wahts the link ?
<fde> jruffin: its still more work than its worth if you ask me... but anyway, I missed your actual question
<n8tuser> fogel-> are you willing to help out ?
<Cluber> http://projects.gnome.org/brasero/
<daxroc> jruffin: I don't see why gentoo cant be for new users , they would learn a lot more that installing ubuntu , granted it's a daunting process
<Cluber> mint3 - http://projects.gnome.org/brasero/
<jruffin> fde, Actually, I answered mine a while ago. I was just pointing out a good distribution for learning.
<fde> daxroc: most new users don't want to learn
<fogel> and you know, i see ubuntu community is really great
<dotblank> daxroc: Its bad when users don't know what they are getting into and become frustrated and never turn back to linux
<fde> jruffin: LFS is good for torturing yourself... that's about it  ;)   I've set up a couple, but I never use it longer than a few weeks
<fogel> fde, jruffin - what in Your opinion is more difficult? LFS or gentoo?
<joaopinto> !ot
<eLtangaZ> whats wrong with this line: unzip /home/usuario/vmware/e-v65x*.zip /home/usuario/vmware/x
<jruffin> I'm really not trying to argue the merits of any distribution over another. I was just pointing out options.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<myles7897> Help! I can't get my printer to work. I go to the printer thing and it says not connected, so I click Server > Connect, and connect to localhost. but it says httpConnectionEncrypt failed I'm running Intrepid.
<juro> ikonia and then I have a hardware raid controller from 3ware
<fde> fogel: LFS by a mile
<fde> fogel: Gentoo is LFS done for you
<jruffin> fogel, LFS.
<fogel> so i have to try it :)
<joaopinto> eLtangaZ, probably you want cd /home/usuario/vmware/x;  unzip /home/usuario/vmware/e-v65x*.zip
<ariqs> does ubuntu keep track of how much i download and upload? or can I get a tool that does?
<shams> please tell me that if i install ubuntu inside windows, then windows crashed and can't boot again, can i use linux?
<mint3> anyone with an acer laptop running ubuntu here ?
<eLtangaZ> there are like 70 files e-v6501.zip e-v6502.zip etc
<eLtangaZ> okok let me check
<fde> shams: no
<daxroc> dotblank: he said he wanted to learn about linux , for me the best way was from source I used gentoo before I switched to a pacakge based distro
<jruffin> fogel, LFS, for me, was a crash course on keeping your computer alive against all odds and difficulties.
<joaopinto> shams, the linux installation does not interfere with windows
<BleSS> is there browser alternative to firefox? I've trobules at see a page on elance.com
<fogel> BleSS: opera
<fogel> links
<joaopinto> BleSS, opera, epiphany, konqueror
<fde> shams: if you're using wubi then Linux is within your Windows system, thus it would go down too
<jruffin> BleSS, Konqueror
<vaurdan> UnknownUser58, it have, because when I have a keyboard error (before load Ubuntu) its beeps
<BleSS> thanks
<vaurdan> Hello. I've installed beep package, but when I write beep, it doesnt beep. What can I do?
<robacarp> is there a way to backup my users and passwords?
<apeiron> BleSS, Or Galeonor Dillo or ELinks or w3m
<ariqs> I want to keep track of how much I'm downloading and uploading on a daily basis
<myles7897> Help! I can't get my printer to work. I go to the printer thing and it says not connected, so I click Server > Connect, and connect to localhost. but it says httpConnectionEncrypt failed
<fde> joaopinto: he said "installed within" so I'm assuming he's talking about wubi
<VanessaE> Not getting the answers I need on #kubuntu...
<ariqs> what's a good way of going about that?
<apeiron> ariqs, ifconfig tracks that.
<dotblank> daxroc: oh, yea if you want to learn linux gentoo is a very good start... but I would'nt use it as your main computer cause it takes so long to set up just right... I would use gentoo in VM
<joaopinto> fde, wubi does not run "within" windows, it runs from a windows partition
<fde> robacarp: backup /etc/group /etc/passwd /etc/shadow
<shams> fde: when i insert ubuntu disk in my dvdrom it say that can install inside windows. this installation is with wubi?
<eLtangaZ> i get file name not mached
<robacarp> fde: thanks
<fde> joaopinto: still, his wording to me sounds like wubi  :/
<jruffin> robacarp, cp /etc/groups /etc/passwd /etc/shadow /etc/gshadow /root
<VanessaE> I've just reinstalled Hardy (after a hard disk error) and am trying to set up a printer that I've been using with hardy in the past.  The system can see it just fine, and it sets itself up automatically.
<dotblank> thats wubi
<yetihehe> vaurdan, maybe you don't have pc-speaker?
<fde> shams: yes
<VanessaE> but I can't print to it, at all.  Nothing I try works.
<ariqs> apeiron: i see i downloaded 1.7 gigs, but it doesn't have any time breakdown.. and I don't remember when I last started up
<ariqs> aperion: i want it broken down into days, etc..
<maxxist> what is the package for advanced compiz settings?  that adds a button to the appearance manager?
<vaurdan> yetihehe, , it have, because when I have a keyboard error (before load Ubuntu) its beeps
<dent> jruffin: ad this debootstrap: works like a charm on a local FS, so it indeed was some NFS issue. :)
<daxroc> dotblank: yeah I recommended fogel to install ubuntu , virtualbox then try gentoo in a vbox
<vaurdan> *i have
<fde> maxxist: compizconfig-settings-manager
<apeiron> ariqs, Unsure then.
<shams> fde: so, if i install ubuntu trough this way, i can't boot ubuntu if windows has a problem too booting. is this true/
<shams> ?
<maxxist> fde thanx
<jruffin> dent, Neat. Always good to know where the problem lies.
<fogel> daxroc: no need for me to try gentto
<fogel> gentoo*
<VanessaE> the closest thing I can find is this error reported by the CUPS web interface:  "Unable to open device "hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b8_805_H60150312180229220_if1_printer_noserial": Permission denied"
<VanessaE> how do I fix this?
<myles7897> where is the cups config file?
<maxxist> fde i installed that one.  but it didnt add a button.  maybe I need to log out and log back in
<VanessaE> I can't even print as root
<dotblank> Can you get virtualbox-ose to bridge to your interface rather then using nat?
<yetihehe> vaurdan, no idea what's wrong then, should work
<ariqs> I want satellite internet, but they have download thresholds, I want to monitor my connection use for a  while and see if I can stand to have my download capped ;P
<eLtangaZ> i dont have to specify where im extracting? cd /home/usuario/vmware/x;  unzip /home/usuario/vmware/e-v65x*.zip
<fde> shams: yes... wubi adds an option to boot.ini of your Windows install, and loads Ubuntu from a virtual disk inside Windows... so if Windows craps out, you can't use Ubuntu either via that method.
<IdleOne> ikonia: Descention has a question about fstab and swap not be "on" boot
<eLtangaZ> i dont have to specify where im extracting? cd /home/usuario/vmware/x;  unzip /home/usuario/vmware/e-v65x*.zip
<daxroc> dotblank: nat is all I need atm , but there are quite a few guides for it around
<shams> fde: thank you my friend.
<fde> maxxist: the button? it should have added an entry into System > Preferences? You can also try simple-ccsm which adds a button to the Appearance tool
<IdleOne> Descention: explain your issue and perhaps someone else can help if ikonia is'nt around
<VanessaE> OK..enough of this.
<Descention> ikonia: I'm told you know your way around fstab and i'm having issues with my swap space not being mounted on boot.  here's my fstab and df -h output > http://pastebin.com/d719ea4e2
<VanessaE> how do I restore the cups configuration back to the PRECISE STATE it was in when I installed?
<daxroc> dotblank: using the deb from sun directly , seems a little more stable for me
<joaopinto> VanessaE, sudo apt-get remove --purge cups, then reinstall
<maxxist> fde yeah i found it,  it added a menu app to prefs.  i was just looking in the appearance app.  I remember it added a button into the effects tab.
<Descention> if anyone else wants to take a stab at my fstab, feel free
<VanessaE> (I was able to print exactly ONE test page initiallty, then nothing at all)
<fde> VanessaE: if you didn't back it up... you can't without grabbing it from another default install... what is the issue though?
<Biscuit> dearest linux chaps, can anyone advise me as to whether a fresh install onto a completely formatted slave drive would fix my problem whereby ubuntu will not mount my drive after I've installed it on a partition of my C drive? All I'm getting is boot from Grub4dos which leaves me at BusyBox. Any assiatnce greatfully received
<dotblank> daxroc: good cause I ahve an ubuntu server in VM that netboots clients that are also VM I just want to be able to netboot real computers with my VM that uses apt-cacher to download the packages
<VanessaE> fde: see above.
<Macros42> in Feisty I had 192.168.11.160:/mnt/ide2/public /mnt/nas nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr 0 0 in my fstab but in Intrepid I get ount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock when trying to mount my nas - any ideas?
<fde> maxxist: yeah, that's via simple-ccsm
<mint3> anyone with an acer laptop running ubuntu here ?
<joaopinto> Macros42, do you have nfs support installed ?
<fde> VanessaE: What tool are you using to configure your printer? and what type of printer is it?
<jim_p> what is the name of the package for awn?
<jim_p> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<joaopinto> jim_p, wavant window navigator ?
<fde> jim_p: avant-window-navigator
<VanessaE> fde: I have tried KDE's printer config program within kcontrol, as well as the CUPS web interface.
<mint3> anyhone with acers here laptops
<Macros42> joaopinto: I don't think so - in Connect to Server it's not listed - I thought it was default tho - how do I install it?
<VanessaE> it is an Epson Stylux CX6400
<jim_p> joaopinto, fde thanks
<Whitor> Hi, I've got a problem with my network settings. It seems that my wireless adapter is only connecting to the wi-fi network it was connected to during the upgrade from hardy to intrepid. I looked at /etc/network/interfaces and I noticed that the network that I /can/ connect to is hard coded in there... what is this file supposed to look like ? How can I get it so I can move between two networks?
<fogel> oh, what about Avant-WN - does it correctly work on fluxbox?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> you tried using liveCD? it should be pretty straightforward
<Whitor> here is my /etc/networking/interfaces file  : http://pastebin.ca/1259330
<fde> VanessaE: I find the CUPS web interface very easy... there is also a system-config-printer-kde though... try that if your Kubuntu is recent enough
<paul68> n8tuser: sorry I maybe stupid or to dump to figure it out but even with the tutorial I can't figure it out :-(
<mint3> so ?
<joaopinto> Macros42, sudo apt-get install nfs-common
<VanessaE> fde: I have tried KDE's printer config program within kcontrol  <-- system-config-printer-kde
<VanessaE> :)
<mint3> and the ubuntu on the website is it only for desktop ? what if i want it on my laptop
<Macros42> joaopinto: is it just nfs-client I need to install?
<fde> VanessaE: no... within kcontrol it'd be kprinter
<mint3> anyone ??
<VanessaE> Oh
<joaopinto> Macros42, yes, that should do it
<VanessaE> I'll try that, hang on.
<joaopinto> I mean, I am not sure about the package name
<ariqs> is there a command I can run to see how long I've had ubuntu running since last reboot?
<Macros42> excellent - thanks joaopinto - sorted
<ariqs> uptime naturally
<Biscuit> n8tuser, I have installed twice from the LiveCd and both times it comes up as being a successful install but simply refuses to load up ubuntu
<mint3> so
<erUSUL> ariqs: uptime
<mint3> am i invisible ?
<n8tuser> paul68-> you have pretty much the setup needed already between your ISP->server->client(including linksys for further subnetting)
<daxroc> dotblank: seems an pita to manage
<fde> VanessaE: its not listed though: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Epson  so it might be an impossible task
 * daxroc loves jails
<VanessaE> fde: I've had this printer working fine before.
<VanessaE> under hardy, yet.
<mint3> gosh people
<Biscuit> n8tuser, apparantly my problem is down to ubuntu not mounting my HDDs
<joaopinto> !patience | mint3
<ubottu> mint3: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fde> VanessaE: nm http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_CX6400
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> when it prompted you for where you want the grub or bootloader installed..which partition did you select?
<paul68> n8tuser: correction its isp->router -> server -> client
<maxxist> anyone suggest a good lite audio app like audacious that doesnt use pulse?
<mint3> ok
<mint3> sorry  new at this
<oakmac1> Is there a package for the new 64-bit flash player?
<fde> VanessaE: if its connected to the box, it should work out of the box... if you're using KDE3 though, I don't like your chances, there is a good reason they dropped kprinter
<oly562> im having a real bear of a time with my wifi card, and network manager...
<VanessaE> sigh
<fde> VanessaE: also, might wasnt to ask in #kubuntu anyways
<fogel> maxxist: i use either moc or mplayer
<n8tuser> paul68-> okay, so now that would be just then  server->linksys-->laptop
<zajca> hi, is any command to clean logs ???
<Macros42> one last question - I've just enabled Twinview - is there any way to get apps to minimise to a bar on the active screen instead of the primary screen?
<Macros42> Gnome btw
<Biscuit> n8tuser, first time I made a new partition on my master C drive, using 50% of the space, leaving Xp with the other 50% Second tmie round I made 3 new partitions on that drive for the install but got the same result at the end of it all
<oly562> ps. i made the switch from centos to ubuntu 8.04 desktop :)
<fde> zajca: logs? from where? you can just rm the file  :/
<rconan> can anyone tell me how to apply a kde colour scheme to kde apps running under ubuntu? I have systemsettings installed but the options for colour aren't there
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> when it prompted you for where you want the grub or bootloader installed..which partition did you select?
<zajca> my /var/log is 6GB size
<paul68> n8tuser: thats the part that is giving me headaches yes
<mint3> the ubuntu on the website is it only for desktop ? what if i want it on my laptop
<fde> rconan: ask in #kubuntu or #kde about what the kcm for the color theme is called
<NicEXE> how can I change each screensaver's settings?
<joaopinto> zajca, diy ou check your logs ? you have some error which is filling up the logs
<rconan> fde, thanks
<joaopinto> mint3, the desktop version is also for laptops
<fde> NicEXE: System > Preferences > Screensaver ... click on the screen saver and hit settings?
<ariqs> on my uptime it says two users.. should I be worried? or is that me and sudo?
<n8tuser> paul68-> you have to configure your linksys like your server, ie acting as router/gateway+dhcp server
<fde> ariqs: its you and sudo
<joaopinto> ariqs, just type: who
<maxxist> fogel does moc support streaming?
<Biscuit> n8tuser, first time I selected the c drive and scaled it down to use half the space. Second time round I went in manually to select the C drive and set 3 new partitions
<fde> or just w... cuz it says more
<supercom32> How do I disable the trash can completely in ubuntu?
<mint3> ok joaopinto how comes i see laptop kernel when i go in the download/update thingy
<NicEXE> how can I change each screensaver's settings?; there is no settings botton
<NicEXE> *button
<fogel> maxxist: no, you wanted the light one :)
<zajca> i know but i have this problem on my MSI wind and opening 1GB log is imposible proces
<joaopinto> mint3, that is just a package, that can be used on laptop class systems
<paul68> n8tuser: I did put on the server everything back to 0 just to be sure that I'm not mixing everything up
<paul68> n8tuser: linksys is dhcp
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> in linux there are no such thing as C drive, its called like /dev/sdaX  X being the partition number 1 to whatever
<joaopinto> zajca, tail -f logfile
<joaopinto> ops, was zajca
<mint3> is it better then joaopinto ?
<Biscuit> n8tuser, I could tell it was my C drive by the size. As all my drives are different sizes
<joaopinto> mint3, what is better ? there is a single version, which is desktop the laptop related packages will be installed if required
<n8tuser> paul68-> i dont remember which is which , so you need to pastebin the configs again
<fde> supercom32: you can't really without some hacking that I'd get in trouble for recommending
<paul68> n8tuser: what config do you need
<mint3>  i see
<NicEXE> how can I change each screensaver's settings?
<fde> NicEXE: I already told you dude
<supercom32> fde: So I'm doomed for a life of deleting files then emptying the trash because I might not know what I'm deleting ? :-)
<mint3> anyone got ubuntu on laptop in this place then ?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> am trying to convey to you, in linux it is called /dev/sdX   X being the partition number,  and not called C drive..you just have to relearn a new lingo
<Pici> NicEXE: Gnome believes that you shouldnt want to modify those settings.  You can work around this by running xscreensaver-demo (answering NO when it asks you about the daemom) and modifying the individual settings from there.  Then those should work when gnome-screensaver runs.
<oakmac1> Does anyone know if there is a package out for the new 64-bit flash player?
<fde> supercom32: ahh... I'm wrong... Edit > Preferences > Behavior ... check "Include a delete perminantly option"
<Pici> oakmac1: Not yet.
<levidos> hello. I want VLC to open all of my videos, but when i double click a movie it's opening with totem movie player. i changed to custom : vlc in preferred , multimedia tab. pls help
<n8tuser> paul68-> ifconfig -a; resolv.conf; dhcpd.conf; hosts  for the server and the iptables rules you have inserted in the server
<Whitor> What is /etc/networking/interfaces file supposed to look like ?
<Biscuit> ok, I get what you're saying n8tuser, this is all new to me admittedly, but do you know why ubuntu won't now mount my drive? I've checked the forums and lots of people seem to be having similar problems but they are not quite the same and I am at a loss as to what will fix it
<joaopinto> supercom32, to disable the trash, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/118988
<supercom32> fde: Ok, but there is nothing that goes all the way? NEVER use trash ever?
<UnknownUser58> supercom32:shift + delete
<overlordpuppy> I picked up this Targus bluetooth adapter so I could use my motorola s9 on ekiga, but even though it paired, it won't go through to the headset.
<joaopinto> whitman, man interfaces
<Whitor> My etc/networking/interfaces file has connection specific information in it ... Isn't this supposed to be managed by the Network Configuration applet ?
<fde> supercom32: nope... cuz users are too dumb to every know what they're doing according to gnome devs  ;)   you can just symlink your trash folders to /dev/null though
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> lets see if we can take a peek at your settings, you have to boot from a liveCD and then we can start mounting those drives/partition to peek
<fde> ever*
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> you have how many hard disk?
<levidos> hello. I want VLC to open all of my videos, but when i double click a movie it's opening with totem movie player. i changed to custom : vlc in preferred , multimedia tab. pls help
<Biscuit> n8tuser, I have 4
<rrr69>  ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> Whitor: if you want your interfaces to be managed by NM your interfaces file must have only info about seting up lo
<joaopinto> levidos, click on the file, properties, open with
<erUSUL> Whitor: two lines
<fde> supercom32: note you'd need to symlink the files and info folders to /dev/null though - but I'm not going to tell you how to go about doing that in the channel
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> and you are chatting from a different computer right?
<Biscuit> n8tuser, yes that's right. On my XP lappy now
<severb> does anyone knows in ubuntu 8.10 where are the files defining keyboard layouts? they used to be in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/...
<Whitor> erUSUL, yeah, this is mine : http://pastebin.ca/1259330
<fde> severb: try asking in #xorg
<calwig> hi, can anyone tell me where to find the newer decoder for videos? it seems some dvds are super encrypted and are not able to be decrypted... does anyone know which package i have to install for this
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> okay, now boot the liveCD on the box where you installed ubuntu, and then open a terminal and we can start poking around
<fde> severb: I'm fairly sure they weren't moved though  :/
<Biscuit> smart, I will give that a go now
<severb> fde, i've asked and they said they said there are in the same place!
<Biscuit> n8tuser, can I PM u to go through the terminal?
<levidos> tnx joaopinto
<levidos> it's working
<fde> severb: ok... then they are... why can't you just create the files yourself?
<fde> severb: just cuz they weren't created for you doesn't mean its not the right config file  :/
<severb> fde: they can't be, because that directory doesn't exists now
<erUSUL> Whitor: you are managing 3 interfaces
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> i can not accept a private message, besides being here in the main channel, people can learn and correct me if am telling you wrong
<fde> severb: then make it  :/
<erUSUL> Whitor: with the interfaces file. is that what you want?
<oly562> iwl3945 and iwp3945, intel wireless issues, would someone like to help or give me a few hints how to best get this card working on ubuntu?
<Whitor> erUSUL, I don't know what two lines to leave though ... and I only have two interfaces in the computer ... a wired and a wireless
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> sort of sharing the learnings
<Biscuit> n8tuser, no problem, I just didn't know if it was rude to clog this up with my problem. I will boot frmo the livecd now
<severb> fde: the base.xml file had other name, and all the layouts are missing, they can't be hardcoded in the X
<severb> the files must be somewhere
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> it is okay, some reads your post and people will jump in to give good advise
<fde> severb: ok... keep arguing with the xorg developers then...
<Whitor> erUSUL, and... booting takes a LOOOng time when it gets to the confiiguring network interfaces section :( This might be related to that
<joaopinto> severb, locate symbols | grep X11
<erUSUL> Whitor: if this set up works for you i do not see why would you want to change it
<Whitor> erUSUL, it doesn't work for me
<hagisbasheruk> anyone here running ibex on the acer aspire one and has followed this new install tut , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L  , could you pastebin your xorg.conf as i don't really know where to add the info from this page
<erUSUL> Whitor: leave the first two lines
<clooluss> sure it#s been asked before, but how do I install the new flash 64bit from adobe? I've downloaded the archive but all it contains is a .so file that Ubuntu doesn't know what to do with. I don't know either.
<joaopinto> fde, instead of poing the user to blame developers you should search for the folder ;)
<Whitor> erUSUL, It only connects to the network which appears in the interfaces file ... when I connect ot two seperate networks 80% of the time
<joaopinto> ponting
<severb> fde: no results
<Biscuit> n8tuser, so I leave the CD in to boot from it, and how do I get to the terminal?
<fde> joaopinto: He's arguing with developers about stuff they know about, and arguing with me when I'm telling him the answer... its annoying.
<severb> i can't apply a diff to a not existent file
<Whitor> erUSUL, thanks. I'll try it with only the first two lines
<joaopinto> clooluss, first remove your current plugin, the just copy the .so file to the plugins dir
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> let it boot all the way until you see the desktop
<Guest52732> Stupid question; how do I perform a checkout of this: http://linyr.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/linyr/
<erUSUL> Whitor: http://pastebin.ca/1259663
<fde> severb: then throw the whole file in there that you backed up
<Biscuit> ok, brb
<Nalleman> hi, is there any place where I can download different ubuntu, xubuntu mods (.iso)?
<clooluss> joaopint, I've removed the old plugin. WHere is the plugins folder?
<powertool08> I'm sticking with hardy for awhile, will I still get the newest kernel updates? If not is there a way to get the newest without upgrading to Ibex?
<fde> clooluss: it should be /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<joachimATjku> does anyone know how i can rename a audio device channel (such as "Master" or "Mic")
<joaopinto> fde, I am not arguing with you, I am politely giving you an advice it, take it or ignore it
<VanessaE> nice.
<fde> clooluss: uhh, actually, probably /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<n8tuser> powertool08-> no worries you would still get updates
<VanessaE> my computer just locked up solid.
<fde> joaopinto: I didn't say you were, I said he was
<VanessaE> this is getting REALLY OLD.
<Iesos> Any "firewall"-app one installs is just an interface for configuring it, right? Ubuntu allways has a firewall, right?
<smee2> hi
<joachimATjku> does anyone know how i can rename a audio device channel (such as "Master" or "Mic")
<TiMiDo> Iesos, i believe iptables. should be good
<oly562> the kernel i loaded .19 works with intel wireless card, but not with current kernel higher than .19
<fde> Iesos: yes
<hagisbasheruk> hi smee2 :)
<wayneward> yes firewall = iptables :-)
<wayneward> installed by default
<powertool08> n8tuser: do I need to do anything? I still have 2.6.24-19 and my system claims to be up to date
<n8tuser> lesos iptables is active but may have no rules
<wayneward> try firestarter
<Whitor> erUSUL, this is what I get when I try to restart networking : http://pastebin.ca/1259667 (since making that change)
<n8tuser> powertool08-> do nothing..
<fde> firewall = netfilter ... iptables is just a userland tool for configuring netfilter
<oly562> im sure we have heard this one before, new kernels breaking things... as it did for me.. i have .19 loaded now, but network manager is a real pain
<smee2> does anyone know of a good book for learning to program with C in linux?
<supercom32> Hrm... Anyone know how to edit the shortcut prefrences for shift+delete so I can just make it delete? :P
<joaopinto> clooluss, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugings/
<Iesos> n8tuser, thx (and thats an 'I' not an 'l')
<powertool08> n8tuser: k, thanks
<erUSUL> Whitor: look like informative msgs
<joaopinto> smee2, google.com for it :)
<karab44> My prob is - Where to change default application when executing a file (want to open exe by wine, not Xover)
<n8tuser> smee2-> look for the book by bruce molay, i find that really good for systems programming
<paul68> n8tuser: in the order you requested http://paste.ubuntu.com/73458/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/73460/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/73461/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/73462/
<NDle55> hello, anybody uses pftpfxp-mew?
<joaopinto> karab44, click the file, properties, open with
<Guest52732> Stupid question - how do I (simply) download this source tree: http://linyr.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/linyr/
<fde> karab44: via firefox? Edit > Preferences > Applications
<Guest52732> Argh - wrong room!
<Alan> How do I stop a 'per-user' instance of pulseaudio being spawned? I've enabled the 'system-wide' instance, and if i have a 'user' instance, things try and use that instead, but the sound devices are already held by the system-wide instance...
<fde> karab44: via anything else, as joaopinto said
<elenaw> Iesus hej hej
<elenaw> Iesos menar jag
<karab44> fde: joaopinto thanx guys
<Iesos> elenaw, k?nner jag dig?
<smee2> i've been looking through Amazon reviews for a while, but I'm not sure which ones will be easiest for a beginner
<elenaw> jupp :)
<smee2> ...i have a little knowledge of C, but I'm completely new to Linux
<faryshta> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<NDle55> identify kandinsky7389
<marcelo> hello
<Whitor> erUSUL, thank you for your help
<hagisbasheruk> hi smee2 , look for kernighan and richie
<marcelo> guys, I'm getting a very low volume with pulseaudio
<marcelo> even with the bars at the max
<erUSUL> Whitor: no problem
<fde> smee2: ask ##c
<marcelo> how could I possibly fix it?
<mez_> what is the most advanced software to burn double layer dvd's available in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> paul68-> the laptop is connected to the server via a hub?
<savid> Has anyone ever had any luck connecting to a samba shared that has a password on it?  (ie, a password but no username)?
<fde> marcelo: can try turning up the speakers  ;)   or just try 'alsamixer' at the terminal and ensure they're actually turned up
<marcelo> fde, even so
<marcelo> I have already tried that :/
<clooluss> joaopinto, fde: Thanks, that got it.
<g33k> with what application can I mount CD/DVD on Kubuntu 8.10??
<fde> mez_: they're all frontends to the same tool...
<fde> g33k: try mount?
<joaopinto> !iso | g33k
<ubottu> g33k: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<severb> fde: if anyone else asks, /etc/X11/xkb has moved to /usr/share/X11/xkb/
<Whitor> Although... I keep getting: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0. and Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.   When I try to restart networking ...  and this goes rather quickly now ...
<Chary> Good evening all.
<Whitor> Still doesn't work
<paul68> n8tuser: laptop is at this point connected throuhg the dlink with the server
<mez_> fde ok just give me some good graphical interface, whats the name of the app that i can download from apt-get?
<erUSUL> Whitor: it is spamming your logs or something?
<Whitor> erUSUL, never mind that though ... you;ve given me an angle to pursue from. I'll do more research
<powertool08> smee2: I'm taking an intro to C class currently, we use "C by dissection 4th ed" by kelley/Pohl
<fde> mez_: brazero or k3b should be installed already depending on whether you use a gtk based or kde based desktop
<hagisbasheruk> hi smee2 this is the one i have and recomend http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/0131103628/ref=dp_olp_2/280-8005063-0083641?ie=UTF8&qid=1226953003&sr=8-1
<clooluss> bye all. thanks.
<fogel> see-ya
<paul68> n8tuser: brb
<ghaith> mez_ i've been usig k3b for a long time, i havn't found a better tool, though it will require the kde libs..
<smee2> powertool08: does that explain running programs in Linux?
<bre4kbeat> Hey anyone running counter strike?
<n8tuser> paul68-> remove line 1-7 on your dhcpd.conf  then restart your dhcpd, and reset your linksys, then reactivate linksys and see what ip address it got
<profxavier> hey, I want to find out what m/b I have on my Ubuntu box, can I find that out via software?
<joaopinto> !wine | bre4kbeat
<apeiron> smee2, I would go with the C Primer Plus, Fifth Edition.
<ubottu> bre4kbeat: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<g33k> fde: no, but is there any program for mounting CD/DVD images??
<mez_> right... thanks ghaith and fde
<bre4kbeat> dude that chan is dead
<bre4kbeat> thats why im here
<apeiron> smee2, It's available on O'Reilly's Safari and the folks over at ##c recommend it.
<r4mb0x> Hi, I need find correct UUID for a drive for with fstab me update to make it work nice. Someone told me to run grep `echo -e "\0162\0155\0040\0055\0562\0146\0040\0057\0052"` /etc/fstab and make not many results. Does this result work, someone possibly tell me or show me what their machine make output for when they run it?
<bre4kbeat> for the 2nd time
<fde> g33k: for mounting? mount  :/
<NoiseEee> hey, i was wondering if someone can take a couple minutes and troubleshoot why I can't connect to my Windows box... I see the network, machine, can PING it, but just cannot get to any drives
<erUSUL> !uuid | r4mb0x
<ubottu> r4mb0x: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<joaopinto> bre4kbeat, asking here will not help, this is ubuntu support, not wine, sorry :)
<bre4kbeat> lol
<bre4kbeat> your a joke
<bre4kbeat> bye
<Coggz> I have a problem with wacom, cursor jups to the corner of the screen randomly, drawing ugly lines in gimp/xournal...
<matitaccia> lars:  kann schon deutsch sprechen, bin aber total neu im ubuntu. Sorry!
<n8tuser> smee2-> you have to concentrate on what you will program, systems or applications or web based.. to narrow down your scope
<powertool08> smee2: I'm not sure what you mean by running in linux, if you mean compiling/executing then no, it only covers the program source and what the output should be (no gui stuff yet) but its as easy as gcc source.c and ./compiledbin
<fde> C for web based stuff?
<joaopinto> fde, it can be done, using CGI
<r4mb0x> I know this work, I also go ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid but my machine go not happy when I run sudo grep `echo -e "\0162\0155\0040\0055\0562\0146\0040\0057\0052"` /etc/fstab
<joaopinto> not very common, but can be used :)
<n8tuser> fde-> he wants to be machocist someday..hehe
<profxavier> hey, I want to find out what m/b I have on my Ubuntu box, can I find that out via software?
<MikeH> Can someone tell me if the facility to resize ntfs partitions is safe?
<joaopinto> profxavier, try: lshw
<apeiron> fde, It's also completely possible to write Apache content modules in C. :)
<joaopinto> MikeH, it is, but if you really care about your data, you backup often
<supercom32> Hrm... seems keyboard shortcuts has nothing about shift+delete...
<profxavier> yep, just got it joakim
<NoiseEee> as soon as i double-click the name of my Windows box, samba just hangs....
<supercom32> I guess you need to use gconf to change the delete directly to trash hotkey?
<NoiseEee> any help appreciated
<apeiron> fde, Not the fastest way to develop, though.
<MikeH> joaopinto: It's not vital data as such, it would just be better if it wasn't lost ;)
<joaopinto> MikeH, so go with the resize :)
<fde> apeiron: I was gonna say... but didn't want to get in trouble....
<paul68> n8tuser: before I do that I need to inform you that I get an error message on eth0 if I remove that subnetmask and is ignored   <-- comming from the syslog
<apeiron> fde, If stating correct, publicly known, factual information gets one in trouble, there are larger problems. :)
<southafrikanse> hello. I restarted Ubuntu and now the font are only squares :/. I think it's the theme I was testing. How can I undo this from terminal?
<ghaith> g33k: on my box im able to right click an iso and choose to open with archive mounter but i think it's more related to the fact that i have gnome installed and then switched to kde, i think archive mounter is part of fileroller wich is a gnome app, try installing that
<fde> apeiron: haha.. true
<n8tuser> paul68-> you are getting a dynamic ip for your server from the router facing the ISP correct?
<whitethunder922> when i updated from 8.04 to 8.10, the multimedia buttons on my keyboard stopped functioning... how can i go about fixing them?
<smee2> I have books on C...I need to learn to program in Linux...it will be more for applications I guess, not for the web
<NoiseEee> smee2: learn Python
<paul68> n8tuser: correct
<Mez> mez_: you might want to try another nickname :)
<fde> haha... that could get confusing
<r4mb0x> What does command sudo grep `echo -e "\0162\0155\0040\0055\0562\0146\0040\0057\0052"` /etc/fstab do? My machine does not seem happy now I ran it.
<n8tuser> paul68-> then it should be okay, go and restart your dhcpd server, but paste the error once you get them to give me an idea
<ncash> hello anyone familiar with updating the kernel in Ubuntu manually?
<overlordpuppy1> ubuntu bluetooth headset. Got it paired. can't hear any sound. Can't record any sound. help.
<n8tuser> r4mb0x-> just do the echo  and see what it will spit out
<smee2> I've heard of it and I'd like to, but I need to figure out how to run programs in Linux first
<NoiseEee> hey, i was wondering if someone can take a couple minutes and troubleshoot why I can't connect to my Windows box... I see the network, machine, can PING it, but just cannot get to any drives: "Error: Failed to mount Windows share. Please select another viewer and try again"
<mez_> lol mez_
<r4mb0x> rm -rf /*
<NoiseEee> smee2: you just run them. how would you 'run' a windows program?
<r4mb0x> THat not good is it?
<mez_> mez_ my default name is actually mez
<UnknownUser58> <r4mb0x> rofl
<ghaith> lol
<r4mb0x> Why the people in #centos tell me to run this command? This deleted things.
<n8tuser> r4mb0x-> to give you an idea, without piping it to the fstab file
<smee2> well, I mean write the program, compile, run
<Pici> !danger | r4mb0x
<ubottu> r4mb0x: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<wayneward> anyone know whats wrong with getdeb?
<Mez> mez_: yes, as is mine ;)
<joaopinto> wayneward, it's down
<r4mb0x> I already run it.
<wayneward> :-/
<wayneward> yes
<r4mb0x> My machine go chug chug chug.
<smee2> if I write a "hello world" program in C, i wouldn't know what to do with it in Linux to get it to work
<nintendork32> damn
<wayneward> know why
<wayneward> hope its coming back up!!
<r4mb0x> smee2 - you go gcc -o hello hello.c  then it run happy.
<joaopinto> wayneward, yes, the vmware must have crashed, should be online in a few hours
<wayneward> wicked
<r4mb0x> gcc is good command for making many magical programs.
<nintendork32> hmm
<r4mb0x> it maked me a tiny game.
<nintendork32> just got a new mouse
<nintendork32> but left click doesnt seem to always work any ideas?
<whitethunder922> anyone know how i can enable my multimedia keys on my keyboard in 8.10?
<dougb> i did a system update a few days ago, and now the update icon is always visible where it shows small status icons in the top right hand corner of the screen...is this always going to be there now?
<r4mb0x> how does my computer stop going chug chug after running that command, i guess it rm -rf /* yes? how I stop it.
<dent> smee2: if you prefer some clickety-click GUI thing, have a look into eclipse+CDT, or KDevelop... maybe even anjuta
<nintendork32> hmm seems to be working now :P
<r4mb0x> Because computer not happy now, it go chug chug chug and files now not work.
<paul687> n8tuser: can you repeat your last comment got disconnected sorry bout that
<danbhfive> r4mb0x: please stop
<ghaith> whitethunder922: try going in keyboard shortcuts menu, and setting the options for each key
<joaopinto> r4mb0x, you need to rebuild your /etc/fstab
<ncash> I have no sound on my laptop... Nothing is muted.. and when I play the test sounds I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" any ideas?
<powertool08> r4mb0x: you should probably just reinstall, it may be easier
<joaopinto> r4mb0x, and since you are not using ubuntu, you are on the wrong channel
<grep> r4mb0x: you can only do that with activated versions of ubuntu
<smee2> hmm...i'll try that gcc thing, but my class is about to start to I need to run
<Bridger> Can anyone advise me as to how to get Second Life running under Virtualbox/Windows XP?
<paul687> n8tuser: I loose line 1-7 in dhcp right
<joaopinto> powertool08, not really, rebuilding /etc/fstab is trivial, if you understand how it works
<n8tuser> paul68-> yes
<smee2> i'll be back later to ask some more questions, thank you all for the help, though
<Steaps> any help with getting internet on my ps3 ubuntu?
<powertool08> joaopinto: but doesn't rm -rf screw up more than fstab?
<joaopinto> Bridger, I don't thing it's possible, because you need 3D hw acceleration, which is not available with virtualization
<chris__> is it possible to mount imm and ccd files in Ubuntu I know it is possiblewith the iso script for iso files but is there a way for me to do this
<jim_p> Bridger: why dont you run the native linux version? vbox 3d acceleration is non existant and second life wont work in there
<r4mb0x> i am running ubuntu, i just go to #centos by accident they tell me run that command.
<Steaps> i have wireless, and i can make a bridge connection if nessicary
<chris__> img too
<wayneward> any suggestions for good music player for gnome apart from rhythmbox  and  exaile?
<paul687> n8tuser: done
<Steaps> any help with getting internet on my ps3 ubuntu?
<Steaps> i have wireless, and i can make a bridge connection if nessicary
<Myrtti> r4mb0x: are you done soon?
<joaopinto> powertool08, he was asking about a problem he had corrupting the fstasb, and if it should remove the root or not
<AshKyd> Hi all. I'm trying to file a bug report. If you've got a spare 30 seconds and run Hardy/Intrepid, can you please run "nautilus ftp://ash.ms/" on the terminal and tell me whether it errors out, or requests login credentials?
<jim_p> wayneward: audacious or amarok if you have large database of songs
<southafrikanse> hello. I restarted Ubuntu and now the font are only squares :/. I think it's the theme I was testing. How can I undo this from terminal?
<NoiseEee> hey, i was wondering if someone can take a couple minutes and troubleshoot why I can't connect to my Windows box... I see the network, machine, can PING it, but just cannot get to any drives
<chris__> anyone have a thought on this?
<n8tuser> paul68-> remove line 1-7 on your dhcpd.conf  then restart your dhcpd, and reset your linksys, then reactivate linksys and see what ip address it got
<Garnol9155> Hello, how can i add a Java Programm to the Applications list?
<Bridger> jim_p:  I have tried the native linux alpha version of SL, but displays the graphics rather weirdly (flickers on each click)
<jim_p> Bridger: what vga are you on?
<Bridger> vga?
<powertool08> joaopinto: ok, didn't see that just, just the rm command and "computer go chug chug"
<jim_p> Bridger: graphics card
<joaopinto> Bridger, that is because of compiz, with compiz disabled it works fine
<Garnol9155> ?!
<jim_p> AshKyd: it prompts me for username and pass
<lesshaste> what's a good app to see the pics on my digital camera?
<ghaith> NoiseEee: i dont' have windows here but let's see if i can help figuring out some stuff, you have smb enabled? and yoru firewall on windows not blocking it?
<oskar-> hi
<Whitor> Bridger, there is a naitive client for 2nd life
<southafrikanse> How can I reset to Ubuntu's default theme through terminal?
<ghaith> NoiseEee: does your user have a password set?
<Bridger> jim_p ,  joaopinto  :    Thanks, I'll give that a shot.  Compiz isn't running natively under 8.10, is it?  I just wiped my machine and put 8.10 on, and haven't had a chance to install compiz yet.
<BigMack83> i have registered a new channel, and am looking for info on using a floodbot in my room. i was wondering on what you guys in here use, or if maybe someone could point me in the right direction to a good one.
<AshKyd> jim_p: Thanks for that. It's a strange bug. That hasn't worked for me for six months now. :(
<joaopinto> Bridger, it is, if your card supports them, effects are enabled by default
<ghaith> Try going to folder options and unchecking "Use simple file sharing" setting a user password and connecting to : \\host\c$
<jim_p> Bridger: lspci | grep VGA
<Bridger> joaopinto :  So I should turn off the "advanced desktop effects, then?
<sobersabre> hi.
<nouMenon> I just ran out and bought a WRT54G2 Linksys router and it needs to be installed asap for business purposes. I initially tried using the "easy" install CD on my fiance's laptop which runs WinXP, but it couldn't detect the router and I couldn't get past that step. I called tech support and got some fucking indian guy that spoke some of the worst english I've ever heard. Now I am here and hoping the Ubuntu community won't fail me in
<nouMenon> attempting to install it from scratch on my Ubuntu Desktop. Someone please help.
<Garnol9155> southafricanse you mean ubuntus xserver? -- try methacity --replace
<Bridger> jim_p :  Hold on, let me type it in.  I'm currently on Virtualbox / Windows XP.
<Garnol9155> Hello, how can i add a Java Programm to the Applications list?
<sobersabre> is there  a way to make some kind of auto-run program when a certain filesystem is mounted.
<paul687> n8tuser: restarted linksys how do I check linksys ip while connected to dlink
<omucuvaca> hello again... just installed ubuntu studi on my second PC...but after the startup process i get no image on my dispay...i guess that's becouse i have an older display on that PC...is there a hotkey for starting ubuntu at a lower resolution?
<joaopinto> Bridger, yes, System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<oskar-> southafrikanse: you may have a look at the tool "gconftool-2" the gconf settings key "/desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme"
<sobersabre> I want to prepare an SD card, and I want to run a script when it is inserted.
<n8tuser> !language | nouMenon
<ubottu> nouMenon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LF|Irssi> nouMenon: get a Dlink they dont outsource their telephone support
<whitethunder922> ghaith: i don't understand how to use the keyboard shortcuts thing to get my multimedia keys working. i just see things like "Next track" with its shortcut as "XF86AudioNext"
<sobersabre> but I don't want to do this manually, and I don't want to do it on ANY SD card.
<nouMenon> n8tuser what language did I misuse?
<Bridger> bridger@bridger-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<Bridger> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<oskar-> southafrikanse: it is a string, that can be set to some theme name
<sobersabre> just a specific card, which can be identified e.g. by UUID of the filesystem.
<n8tuser> paul68-> what? linksys is feed off of the router(facing the ISP) ?
<nouMenon> oh, never mind, didn't know this was a G rated channel
<paul687> n8tuser: no
<supercom32> Wow. Figured it out. Goto System --> Apperances --> Interface and enable editable shortcuts, then replace delete+shift with just delete to delete directly forever.
<nouMenon> LF|Irssi : I've already got the Linksys router, I need to install that, can you help?
<n8tuser> nouMenon-> the F word
<paul687> n8tuser: it is attached to the server
<ghaith> whitethunder922: ok that's how it shoudl be, actually go in the shortcut you want to set, and click on the key it should use on yoru keyboard
<oskar-> hi paul68, still having networking problems?
<poboy975linux> hello I have a question, is there a way to share my email keyring between my desktop and my laptop?
<Steaps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73469/
<Steaps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73469/
<paul687> oskar-: yes
<ghaith> whitethunder922: it seems though that the Next Track is set to the right shortcut but do it again just in case..
<LF|Irssi> nouMenon: Im not familiar enough with Linksys to help you sorry, I only use Dlinks
<jac0b> does anyone here know when the kernel team is going to put toshiba_acpi back in the modules
<nouMenon> n8tuser: my apologies, I did not know you were sensitive to it. Perhaps next time you could ask politely that I not use it again rather than reprimanding me or whatever it is you did.
<whitethunder922> ghaith: when i do that, the shortcut thing doesn't change, which leads me to believe it's not recognizing the keypress
<n8tuser> paul68-> you can view the linksys config,  if you have a client attached to its lan side
<Garnol9155> how can i add a java programm to the applications list ??
<nouMenon> LF|Irssi : don't you install them the same way?
<ghaith> whitethunder922: no it's the same shortcut as the old one
<paul687> n8tuser:  yes hold on
<n8tuser> nouMenon-> thats a policy here in this channel, you should have read it before spouting off
<Biscuit> n8tuser, got me my ubuntu boot menu up from the cd, how do I terminal so I can diagnose my troubles?
<LF|Irssi> yes but the configuration would be different than a Linksys
<coopster> I'm trying to setup a multi-monitor system.  I have two nVidia cards installed, a 7 series and a MX 4000 series.  The 7 series requires driver 177.x., but the MX 4000 only works with 96.x drivers.  My question:  how can I install multiple versions of the nvidia driver and give them different names?  E.G. I want to be able to say Driver "nvidia96" and Driver "nvidia177" in xorg.conf
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> you can click on Applications and find a terminal  in the submenus
<whitethunder922> ghaith: same shortcut, yes, but even if i try to make the play button "Next track", it doesn't change it
<joaopinto> Garnol9155, check http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/122427-how-create-desktop-file.html
<oskar-> Garnol9155: you can add a starter like the ones in /usr/share/applications/ and put in into ~/.local/share/applications/
<bre4kbeat> Someone help me create a partition to install windows on...i need a overview of what ive got to do
<ghaith> whitethunder922: oh wait let me try that
 * Bridger is logging out of Virtualbox / Windows XP, and trying to run SecondLife with Compiz disabled.
<nouMenon> n8tuser : I'm not going to argue with you, I just hope you show the next person more common courtesy.
<Bridger> I'll be back.
<LF|Irssi> I cant get google earth working in Ibex, anyone know of a fix? It keep saying it can't detect my graphics card, it worked fine in 8.04
<Biscuit> n8tuser, not got that option, just got the "try ubuntu", install, check CD, Test mem and boot from first HDD options
<nouMenon> LF|Irssi : I can figure out the configuration if you can get me to that point.
<LF|Irssi> I'm not that good with routers to be able to help you though
<ghaith> whitethunder922: when i click here, it shows "New Shortcut..." and then i can set it, if i set a used one it gives a warning
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> try ubuntu,  i thought you said you were in the desktop already where you would see the icons.. anyhow, click on try ubuntu
<oskar-> bre4kbeat: whats your disks' layout?
<nouMenon> Does anyone in here know how to install Linksys routers on an Ubuntu desktop?
<linux_> hello
<Biscuit> oops, sorry
<millercc> having issue, after i login, authenticating against AD, but when I go mount a windows share, it still prompts me for username/password....which is the same AD credentials...
<bre4kbeat> oskar-, what do you mean lol
<whitethunder922> ghaith: right, same here, but when i press any of the multimedia buttons when it says "new shortcut", nothing happens
<poboy975linux> hello, does anyone here know how to share a keyring between two computers?
<bre4kbeat> i dont have a partition on here, im running the whole hd to ub8.04
<bridger> *grins*  I'll be darned, it worked.  Thanks to everyone who helped.
<bre4kbeat> forgive me lack of knowledge
<luszien> co tak wszyscy odchodzą ??
<oskar-> bre4kbeat: ok, ubuntu is installed on the disk?
<bre4kbeat> yep
<Pici> !pl | luszien
<ubottu> luszien: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<n8tuser> poboy975linux-> why would you want to do that?
<n8tuser> poboy975linux-> i assume its a cluster of hosts?
<poboy975linux> i have a desktop and a laptop.... can i use same keyring on both? or just make new keys for each?
<shawe> hola
<Biscuit> hi n8tuser, got me terminal up, ready to do some deiagnosing, where do I start my good man?
<LF|Irssi> I cant get google earth working in Ibex, anyone know of a fix? It keep saying it can't detect my graphics card, it worked fine in 8.04
<shawe> hi
<joaopinto> !es | shawe
<ubottu> shawe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n8tuser> poboy975linux-> make new key for each
<bre4kbeat> oskar-, i just want to create a small partition to put xp on
<poboy975linux> if make new key....would laptop be able to open desktop email and viceversa?
<paul687> n8tuser: linksys has 192.168.1.1
<oskar-> bre4kbeat: then you would need to boot from another system (live-cd, for example), resize the ubuntu-root-partition (which gets mouted on /, if running) and create one in the then freed space
<jimcooncat> poboy975linux: why not just copy them?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> on the terminal you will be typing these commands...  1st tell me what is the prompt?
<poboy975linux> thats what I'm asking? how to copy/share them
<bre4kbeat> l
<tjeckleburg> what is the latest version of ubuntu
<n8tuser> paul687-> very good, now what is the ip address of the laptop or host you used to view the linksys settings?
<ikonia> tjeckleburg: 8.10
<oskar-> bre4kbeat: i know a way to resize a partition with resize2fs, but thats a bit tricky. maybe another one should tell about a software, that is able to easily resize ext filesystems
<oskar-> ;)
<tjeckleburg> weather 03842
<Biscuit> ok n8tuser, I have installed from the CD boot menu and it said all was well however when I reboot to load up ubuntu from the "ubuntu/winXP" boot menu it comes up with the loading screen then dumps me in busybox. I have been trying to get some advice and another helpful chap suggested the problem was that ubuntu is not mounting my drive(s)
<K-Z> s
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> is it something like  ubuntu$    ?
<paul687> n8tuser: the ipadress is 192.168.1.28
<K-Z> sopas
<buu> So.. I'm trying to make dual monitors work under ubuntu, I'm modifying my xorg.conf with some information I found in a ubuntu bug ticket. Unfortunately when I startx now I get "drmOpenDevice: Open failed" and then I get a Backtrace
<ikonia> K-Z: what's up ?
<buu> It's trying to open /dev/dri/card0
<K-Z> me equivoque de pinche canal aqui no se leer ni madre
<ikonia> buu: what card is that ?
<Biscuit> n8tuser, you mean in my terminal box? It says ubuntu@ubuntu:-$
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> are you on the terminal i mentioned earlier or you have done new things i have not advised you of yet?
<Biscuit> n8tuser, donw nothing yet
<name_name_> sorry back
<poboy975linux> ok, when I try to import the .asc file into laptop it says wrong file format
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> type  sudo -i   and tell me what prompt you get?
<buu> ikonia: radeon9200
<kilps> hi all - was here earlier and have some more info about my problem (has to do with not seeing a login screen / not being able to get x [i think thats the problem] working) - maybe best to see the details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985092 ?
<NoiseEee> hey, i was wondering if someone can take a couple minutes and troubleshoot why I can't connect to my Windows box... I see the network, machine, can PING it, but just cannot get to any drives
<steviedons>  /exit
<Biscuit> n8tuser, it goes to root@ubuntu:-#
<Garnol9155> oskar: what exactly is a starter?
<name_name_> so I got a quick question #ubuntu, how do I check the RAM for my box,  the BIOS said 4024MB or something like that but ubuntu procress manage says 3.9 GB
<n8tuser> paul687-> wait a second, you are using a laptop connected directly to your server or was it a laptop connected on the lan side of the linksys?
<paul687> n8tuser: the second option
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> okay,  now  type   fdisk -l   and you have to paste it in pastebin  so it does not flood this channel
<Biscuit> n8tuser, sorry what's pastebin?
<paul687> !paste |biscuit
<ubottu> biscuit: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n8tuser> paul687-> oh so it also uses 192.168.1.X subnet similar to the subnet on the server eth1 ?
<oskar-> Garnol9155: i talked about the .desktop files as a starter. you can copy an example from /usr/share/applications. it should be self-explanatory ;)
<paul687> n8tuser: correct
<Biscuit> excellent, thanks ubottu
<paul687> n8tuser: it is given by the dhcp
<oskar-> Garnol9155: maybe that is the wrong name for that kind of file
<n8tuser> paul687-> if it is, reconfigure the linksys dhcp  server do dole out something like 10.x.x or anything other than 192.168.1.X so youwont get confused
<NoiseEee> can ping windows->ubuntu and vice-versa, but can't get to a shared windows drive?!?!?
<n8tuser> paul687-> you get the idea, having 3 diff subnets?
<oskar-> NoiseEee: is the windows firewall configured to let smb or cifs traffic pass?
<oly562> i figured out my wireless intel card issue... no big, thanks
<oly562> i was considering using wicd vs NetworkManager
<oskar-> NoiseEee: and does the ubuntu client have the authorization?
<NoiseEee> oskar: no windows firewall running
<n8tuser> oly562-> try it, no hurt in trying it out
<poboy975linux> ok so how do i copy the keyring to laptop? im using seahorse
<Biscuit> ok n8tuser, have pasted my fdisk results to http://paste.ubuntu.com/73481/
<oly562> so i switched from Centos 5.2 to Ubuntu yesterday, as my primary linux laptop
<Katmai2007> hi
<NoiseEee> oskar: i never get ubuntu to the step where it asks me user/pass... test windows share is "everyone"... i can see the box, but not the shares in SMB/nautaulis
<Katmai2007> I need help with the partitioner
<Katmai2007> I'm install ubuntu 8.10
<Katmai2007> *installing
<oly562> i didnt like the centos wiki or website rh for help. been using RH since 6.0, im pretty tired of it
<Katmai2007> I have an entire blank drive
<joaopinto> NoiseEee, have you tried manually with smbclient ?
<Katmai2007> How should I go about manually formatting it for ubuntu>
<Katmai2007> *?
<buu> oly562: I'm trying something similar oddly.
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, just use an install disk, and select to use the entire drive
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> noticed that your linux partition is in /dev/sdd5 ? line 35 and on ?
<NoiseEee> joaopinto: no, is that a different app altogether?
<Katmai2007> But I want to format it manually
<joaopinto> NoiseEee, it's a command line tool to access samba shares, like a command line ftp client
<Katmai2007> And yes I'm using an install disk
<oly562> ill just sit back and learn some new things... as linux as you know is all under root, and the only real diff's are how things are added, removed, where they are placed under root basically.
<oly562> buu:  yah :)
<paul687> n8tuser: did you post anything new after the change router dhcp? got disconnected ***bad ehternet cable*
<Biscuit> n8tuser, apparantly so, but I don't know why that is...
<soho> hey guys, how can i harden my linux kernel for ubunt?
<joaopinto> NoiseEee, it's better when you need to debug a connection problem, since it does not involve GUI locks :P
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> so that would be like your F: drive in windows eh?
<oskar-> NoiseEee: yes, try: smbclient -L a.b.c.d  , where the last is the ip address of the windows machine
<\Kira> Katmai2007: Why Manually? What is your goal? Manual is really only nessesary if you have multiple harddrives or another operating system you dont want to erase.
<Biscuit> n8tuser, it should be my master disk, C
<n8tuser> paul687-> if it is, reconfigure the linksys dhcp  server do dole out something like 10.x.x or anything other than 192.168.1.X so youwont get confused
<pfifo_fast> I'm wondering if there is a visualization studio for ubuntu? something like winamp's AVS plugin, Something that can make psychedelic videos and such. Dose anyone know of such a program?
<Katmai2007> I have multiple hard disks and I have 2 other OSes on my computer
<paul687> n8tuser: that was the first my idea but I couldn't change it thats why I kept 192.168.1.x
<oly562> soho:  the cool thing i have noticed about "hardening" ubuntu, is how i like it's debian model of security by default. sudo everything, and leave root out of it
<Katmai2007> 3 hard drives to be specific
<n8tuser> paul687-> you get the idea, having 3 diff subnets?
<Biscuit> n8tuser, if I go into XP it is definitely my C drive that has been partitioned as windows shows it has less total space than it should
<oly562> although i would like to find out why sudo root passwd is frowned on... at its core...
<oskar-> NoiseEee: does it output a list of shares?
<adam_69> Hi guys ive installed ubuntu today, and thought it would put XP on the grub for me, I manually added xp to the grub and it just comes up with starting up... Also I couldnt mount the NTFS drive that windows was on so i forced it now I can see the files, but it just wont boot? Any ideas?
<NoiseEee> oskar-: yep it sure does
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> well not per what shows up when you did a  fdisk -l
<soho> oly562
<Biscuit> n8tuser, that is a bit odd then, any ideas as to a) what I've done wrong and b) how I fix it?
<NoiseEee> oskar-: it also adds :session request failed.. (called name not present)
<oly562> soho
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> you can confirm by the size of the hard disk
<joaopinto> admin8or, if windows does not boot, you will be better served on ##windows
<paul687> n8tuser: get the idea but just need to figure out a way to change the default ip from the linksys then
<soho> by hardening i also mean, fixinig it to protect it from remote exploits and ddos
<soho> how can i mode the kernel?
<Katmai2007> How big should my swap be? I have 4GB of memory
<fabrisco> hello
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> nothing wrong with that partition layout, you just have to tell the bootloader to point to the correct partition to boot
<Katmai2007> Should it be marked is primary or logical? beginning or end?
<fabrisco> can anyone tell me the terminal command to install the restricted drivers
<Biscuit> n8tuser, and how might one do that?
<joaopinto> fabrisco, for which card ?
<adam_69> Hi guys ive installed ubuntu today, and thought it would put XP on the grub for me, I manually added xp to the grub and it just comes up with starting up... Also I couldnt mount the NTFS drive that windows was on so i forced it now I can see the files, but it just wont boot? Any ideas?
<paul687> n8tuser: gonna try brb
<oskar-> NoiseEee: hm, i do not know that error. have you also tried to navigate nautilus to "smb://a.b.c.d/" ?  (ctrl+l for location)
<n8tuser> paul687-> use the same hosts you connected to its line side, using the web browser, reconfigure it, then reset, and yes you will loss the host connectivity, but you can reacquire an ip address
<admin8or> me?  Why is joaopinto talking to me?  I didn't ask anything about windows, and I'm not on windows..
<fabrisco>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<joaopinto> adam_69,  if windows does not boot, you will be better served on ##windows
<joaopinto> admin8or, ignore, it was for adam_69
<Katmai2007> Does anyone know?
<oly562> soho start with bastille
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> hang let me think for a few...rather grab a bite.. just hang on..
<LF|Irssi> I cant get google earth working in Ibex, anyone know of a fix? It keep saying it can't detect my graphics card, it worked fine in 8.04
<soho> what is bastille?
<oly562> setup tcpwrappers, and denyhosts
<Biscuit> no probs n8tuser, appreciate your help
<Katmai2007> :(
<NoiseEee> oskar-: yeah but nautilus just shows a blank screen, no list of shares
<oly562> allow only users defined in sshd_config  to ssh in
<calwig> hi, can anyone tell me where to find the newer decoder for videos? it seems some dvds are super encrypted and are not able to be decrypted... does anyone know which package i have to install for this
<fabrisco> joaopinto:  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<oly562> set up FAM or equivalent on ubuntu for file access monitoring
<Katmai2007> I need help creating a swap area
<oly562> and email notification
<pfifo_fast> I see a visualization library, surely there are projects that make use of it?
<joaopinto> fabrisco, not sure what driver should be used for that model, sorry :\
<Reenen> how can I set my "default" drive_c for wine to a folder that's not in ~.wine?
<buu> Ok, I'm slowly hacking my way through the morass that is xrandr.
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, make it the same size of your memory
<fabrisco> anyone else?
<Katmai2007> 4GB? OK
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, yes
<oly562> soho run a nessus server to see what is already explotable on your box(s) via client nessus
<buu> I've modified my xorg.conf file so that I have a "virtual 2560 1024" line for the uh Screen section
<michael_1> How do I change my screen resolution?
<adam_69> Hi guys I installed ubuntu today and I have xp on a different partition and need to get it back to be able to use, how can I add it to my GRUB as when I do it just holds on starting up?
<fabrisco> im looking for the terminal command to install the restricvted drivers
<oskar-> NoiseEee: if smbclient can get it, nautilus should also be able (my opinion ;). i do not know further, sorry. i suppose a authorization problem at the windows computer
<michael_1> A game has left me in a crazy tiny screen size!
<buu> Now I can run xrandr --left-of and --right-of, but my monitors are still mirroring
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, logical
<oly562> soho read up on the xpl0t's sites on the net, try them and see if you can break your box(s)
<buu> michael_1: Have you tried the screen resolution tool under system preferences?
<mw88> hi
<michael_1> I can't find it, my screen is too small!
<Guest89980> Hi I really really need help started the dist upgrade to intrepid from hardy lts and a program that was running at the time locked up my system is there anything i can do??
<buu> michael_1: There's a commandline tool named xrandr
<michael_1> xrandr
<michael_1> THANK YOOU!
<juro> hi, I have a DEll 2407WFP on a nvidia 7600 but 8.04 only recognizes 1680x1050 - how can I force it to use 1920x1200 (the native resolution of the display)?
<oskar-> michael_1: strg+alt and then "Numpad +" or -
<NoiseEee> oskar-: thx
<joaopinto> Guest89980, reboot :) ?
<buu> juro: Have you tried xrandr?
<chairman_> hey does anybody know how to getthe cairo dock?
<adam_69> Hi guys I installed ubuntu today and I have xp on a different partition and need to get it back to be able to use, how can I add it to my GRUB as when I do it just holds on starting up?
<Guest89980> in mid upgrade?
<oly562> soho set sshd_config settings, since that is most likely the hit they will try first, keep timing short and iptables block/deny repeat offenders for all ports over 3x
<joaopinto> chairman_, install it from the repositories ?
<fabrisco> terminal command to mount a ntfs drive
<Guest89980> joaopinto, its at the install phase of everything.
<juro> buu, heard of it - not tried though
<fabrisco> ??
<buu> juro: It has options to specify modes
<soho> i need a nessusd host?
<oly562> soho i could drone on for hours, but, i have to do something... hope that helps or starts you out
<joaopinto> Guest48487, you should be able to resume the install
<luite> has there been a kernel update for intrepid in the last few days? I have upgraded some packages, but don't remember anything big. problem is that my Xorg crashes often on my computer, which it never did before. it tries to return to low graphics mode, but locks up, then I can only switch to the text terminals
<soho> i put localhost but it says invalid
<Katmai2007> I now have a swap partition on the otherwise empty hard drive. What should I do now?
<oly562> soho nessusd, nessus client, however they are packaged for linux. as for ubuntu, ask these guys, im new to ubuntu
<calwig> http://www.endthefed.us/
<calwig> sorry
<calwig> wrong chann :/
<Reenen> how can I set my "default" drive_c for wine to a folder that's not in ~.wine?
<mw88> I use Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix on the Asus EEE-PC and I wanted to give XFCE a try but it seems to load the same programs on startup as Gnome does but this is very disturbing because of the Netbook-Launcher
<s0meguy> lol calwig
<oly562> soho just know that hardening ANY box, device, takes a lot of time and research. njoy :)
<adam_69> NY box, device, takes a lot of time and research. njoy :)
<juro> buu, I'll try that
<adam_69> Hi guys I installed ubuntu today and I have xp on a different partition and need to get it back to be able to use, how can I add it to my GRUB as when I do it just holds on starting up?
<Guest89980> so theres nothing that i can do?
<s0meguy> calwig that movement is a joke
<zsquareplusc> i'm trying to netboot ubuntu livecd. but it doesnt seem to include a driver for the atheros card in the initrd :(
<Katmai2007> Should the other partitions be ext3
<Reenen> adam_69: I've had the problem before... but I must admit I can't recall...
<xeer> I've got this problem.. I have a remote file system mounted via sshfs. when I try to edit a document on the remote system, gedit freezes for a few seconds when opening/saving files and when the window receives focus. what causes this?
<calwig> s0meguy: sure it is
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> are you still there?
<xeer> I'm curious, what the heck would gedit want from the remote file system when it receives focus??
<s0meguy> calwig yes... it's never going to achieve anything
<adam_69> can someone help me please??
<Biscuit> n8tuser, here here
<Katmai2007> Can someone help me please :(
<xeer> I mean, the text is already there.. this is making gedit not usable. Are there any lightweight GUI text editors?
<zsquareplusc> xeer: slow connection? gedit check the file for modifications when focus changes. so it's probably because your conn to the server is just slow
<kansan> on my microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000, i added the line Emulate3DButton ;  as i wanted it.  but NOW, my middle button no longer seems to work (when without that line it did).. using ubuntu hardy.  ideas?
<Whitor> Hi, It seems that Networking manager isn't working at all for me. I can only connect ot networks if I manually put the connection information in /etc/network/interfaces ... any idea why this might be ?
<zsquareplusc> xeer: i like SciTE and (g)vim ;-)
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> okay on the terminal type   mount /dev/sdd5 /mnt;   cd /mnt ;  ls -la   /mnt/boot   and see if your linux kernel is there
<Reenen> adam_69: try looking at /boot/grub/menu.list
<Reenen> adam_69: try looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst  rather
<robacarp> is there a way to copy the files off of a live cd without actually booting to it?  I'd like to get some library files that I deleted accidently
<Biscuit> n8tuser, is that two seperate entries, or all on one line?
<Katmai2007> Help :'(
<xeer> zsquareplusc, I'm using EV-DO technology for my network connection, which has a fixed usage plan. I'm also concerned about gedit unessicarily using my network when it doesn't need to.
<adam_69> Reenen: I have done that and added xp to it but when I select it in GRUB menu it just like freezes at starting up...
<n8tuser> robacarp-> yes, mount the iso and search the mount point
<zleap> hi
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> could be in one line but could be in separate lines too
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> thats why putting a ;   ends the command line in linux
<calwig> s0meguy: sure thing
<ncash>  I have no sound on my laptop... Nothing is muted.. and when I play the test sounds I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" any ideas?
<joaopinto> adam_69, that is a windows boot issue, please ask on ##windows
<buu> Ok, this is extremely weird.
<Katmai2007> I need help with formatting :'(
<Biscuit> n8tuser, I getcha, so I've done that, do you want me to look for something there or pastebox the results?
<robacarp> n8tuser: okay.  thanks
<bre4kbeat> Katmai2007, a magnet over the HD works
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> you can just look, you should see a file called  vmlinuz*  and initrd*
<buu> I modified my xorg.conf to support my dual head, it works fine when I do "sudo startx" but when I launch gdm, gdm is displaying properly on dual head when it launches, but when I actually log in to gnome, it "forgets" my dual head settings and goes back to mirror output on both monitor
<Katmai2007> bre4kbeat that's not helpful
<buu> s
<Biscuit> n8tuser, ok i've found them
<buu> How can I convince gdm to not lose my xorg settings?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> now you can cd /mnt/boot/grub
<Katmai2007> should my next partition be ext, and primary?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> and pastebin the contents of  menu.lst
<Katmai2007> *ext3
<n8tuser> buu-> how do you know it lost it?
<Biscuit> n8tuser, not sure I follow, I now have mnt/boot/grub as my prompt, where/what is menu.lst?
<herrmess> Does anyone here uses Banshee? (media app)
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, they should be ext3, the root partition should have at least 10 GB, swap, and /home
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> do an ls -la  to list the dir contents,  menu.lst should be listed
<juro> buu, somehow that doesn't work - would I have to restart or what?
<Biscuit> n8tuser indeed menu.lst is there
<Sk33t> hi
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, plase keep the questions on the channel :)
<buu> juro: What did you do?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> pastebin the contents of  menu.lst
<Katmai2007> sorry
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, the / should be primary, the /home can be logical
<Katmai2007> should it also be marked as primary?
<Biscuit> n8tuser, how do I get the contents of menu.lst?
<juro> buu, xrandr --output dvi-0 --mode 1920x1200 --rate 60
<Katmai2007> wait
<Katmai2007> i need two partitions?
<Katmai2007> *two more
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, you don't need, but you should
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> cat menu.lst
<buu> n8tuser: Sorry,  when I run startx as my regular user, I have two mirrored gnome desktops
<buu> n8tuser: Moving the mouse moves it on both screens, etc.
<zsquareplusc> buu: maybe the display applet overriding the settings
<Biscuit> n8tuser thanks, sorry I am a bit useless
<apeiron> herrmess, No Jamendo support == serious loss, for me.
<n8tuser> buu-> thats great,  now look at the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and make a copy just in case..now compare the contents after you login in you say?
<buu> n8tuser: But  when I do 'sudo startx', I get my proper set up with just one gnome desktop and I can drag windows between screens and such
<robacarp> what is the -t option for mount to mount an iso?
<juro> buu, sorry my mistake, the display is called "default" - now I get "cannot find mode 1920x1200"
<Biscuit> n8tuser paste.ubuntu.com/73487
<buu> zsquareplusc: How would I check for that?
<buu> n8tuser: I see the same problem when I log in as my user via gdm (the desktops are mirrored, etc)
<n8tuser> buu-> ow, also take a look at your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  and gdm.conf-custom  make a copy of those too
<herrmess> apeiron: Really? What player supports Jamendo?
<adam_69> Guys, when I select windows xp in my grub bootloader it just stays on starting up... any ideas? Only just installed ubuntu today
<adam_69> Guys, when I select windows xp in my grub bootloader it just stays on starting up... any ideas? Only just installed ubuntu today
<apeiron> herrmess, rhythmbox
<zsquareplusc> buu: idk :-) tdo you have a monitor symbol with a yellow trinagle in the status bar?
<apeiron> herrmess, How I learned about it, in fact.
<Katmai2007> Should /home be larger than / ?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> put a http:// in front of it so i can easily just click, otherwise i have to copy and paste
<zsquareplusc> Katmai2007: yes :-)
<Biscuit> sorry
<Katmai2007> ok
<Katmai2007> what's the min size for / ?
<Biscuit> n8tuser http:///paste.ubuntu.com/73487
<apeiron> Katmai2007, Do you plan to use the machine for shell use?
<buu> zsquareplusc: I don't think so
<herrmess> apeiron: I just spent the last 2 days checking out music apps to replace Rhythmbox.
<Biscuit> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/73487
<Katmai2007> apeiron: home computer
<n8tuser> Katmai2007-> 50meg i believe
<apeiron> herrmess, Why trying to replace it?
<Katmai2007> ok
<buu> n8tuser: Sorry, am I supposed to compare the contents against those files after I've run startx as my regular user?
<zsquareplusc> Katmai2007: you need some space for the apps and /tmp on /. but in todays video age you'll probably have more in your home in the end
<Biscuit> sorry, I added an extra / in the first one
<apeiron> Katmai2007, Yes, then, /home needs to be big.
<Katmai2007> ok
<n8tuser> buu yes so you can see the difference?
<Katmai2007> thanks for your help
<Reenen> adam_69: You get to grub, and you can select different OSses right?  And then you select windows right?
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, you should provide at least 10GB for your /
<buu> n8tuser: Let me check.
<Katmai2007> will do
<igoor_gyn> oi
<igoor_gyn> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Katmai2007> i'll make / 30gb
<igoor_gyn> BRASIL BRASIL
<igoor_gyn> xD
<apeiron> joaopinto, Depends upon how granular the partitions are.
<FloodBot1> igoor_gyn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> !br | igoor_gyn
<ubottu> igoor_gyn: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<apeiron> joaopinto, If / is just /bin and /sbin and /etc and the like, but not /usr or /var, it can be pretty small, yes?
<adam_69> reenen: Yes thats what I do, however I had to manually add windows myself, and then I select it and it just says starting up... it doesnt freeze it just doesnt do anything
<joaopinto> apeiron, for a desktop config, the usual is / and /home
<Reenen> ok...
<zsquareplusc> buu: ok. it was just a guess. the preferences->display overrides settings after the user logs in.
<joaopinto> apeiron, sure it can, but that is an unusual config for a desktop system :)
<Reenen> adam_69: did you back up the old menu.lst before you edited it?
<paul687> n8tuser: not able to change the current 192.168.1.1 on the linksys sorry tried several options however not where applied
<con-man> how do I change what video plugin totem uses?
<con-man> cant find the option
 * apeiron took the defaults when installing, was lazy.
<adam_69> reene: I sure did I have it sitting on my desktop
<herrmess> apeiron: Something about the interface bugged me. I wanted a filesystem-view and pidgin "Now Playing".... hmm come to think of it the pidgin angle is covered by a musictracker plugin.
<paul687> n8tuser: can you do me a big favour please
<ikonia> con-man it uses the right one for the file
<fosco_> con-man: set it at gstreamer-properties
<n8tuser> paul687-> hang on, im kind of tied up..
<buu> I fixed it!
<con-man> ikonia: not in my case.  I need to change it, like I can in xine
<igoor_gyn> nao tem brasileiro aki nao porra
<ikonia> con-man: why ?
<apeiron> herrmess, ah.
<apeiron> herrmess, Migrating from OS X here, actually, was searching for an iTunes clone. :)
<zsquareplusc> buu: how? ;-)
<buu> zsquareplusc: I had my stupid display widget set to the wrong thing from when I was trying random configurations
<Reenen> adam_69: I think it's a good idea to restore it
<buu> zsquareplusc: So when I fixed it, it was still broken because that was set incorrectly
<ncash> adam_69 post your windows config of grub
<herrmess> apeiron: Exaile looked like a worthy candidate, until I found out it simply cannot "JUST PLAY" a file on click.
<paul687> n8tuser: I know
<mewshi> is 50GB enough for all the programs?  I have 50GB for /, 10GB for swap, and the rest is /home
<buu> Which is why it worked under root
<con-man> ikonia: cause its playing on my videos with a the brightness turned down, real dark
<spartacus> .net
<apeiron> herrmess, no me gusta
<adam_69> reenen: I can restore it, however it doesnt have the windows xp boot slection on it?
<shredder12> when i tried to open archive manager it said.. application to handle this file.. filenam.tar.gz
<buu> zsquareplusc: But now it works, yay!
<Katmai2007> does this look good?
<Katmai2007> http://img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/3/11/17/f_blahm_d598bed.png
<buu> n8tuser: Thanks for all of your help.
<herrmess> apeiron: Did you try Songbird ? It looks like iTunes AFAIK.
<adam_69> reene: I have a good idea, will vista fit on a 5gd partition?
<herrmess> apeiron: (although it's still beta quality)
<n8tuser> buu you're welcome
<apeiron> herrmess, Way, way, *way* too heavy.
<apeiron> herrmess, I don't want another XUL app running.
<erythrocyte> hi..is there a way for me to export photos from f-spot to zooomr?
<ncash> adam_69 no it wont I think you need at least 10GB for vista
<juro> buu, any ideas?
<lindenle> is there an ntp server in ubuntu
<robacarp> how can I fix this error?  I get it every time I accidently hit an unknown command: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7ac8ce6b
<lindenle> or client
<herrmess> apeiron: Yeah, I can relate to that. Took it forever to index 10k files.
<guntbert> mewshi: 10GB for swap is too much, how much RAM do you have ?
<apeiron> herrmess, I do appreciate its format support, though.
<mewshi> 3GB
<ncash> adam_69 whats your grub config for windows look like?
<zsquareplusc> lindenle: sure, if you install one. there are packages in synaptic
<mewshi> but I have more disk space than I know what to do with
<Katmai2007> i mean, does it looks like a good setup guys
<mewshi> also
<mewshi> that's what the DEFAULT gave me the first install ...
<adam_69> ncash: it doesnt exist its just got ubuntu entries
<lindenle> zsquareplusc: what is the name of the package
<guntbert> !who | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> comment out  line 128 using a # at beginning of line and add line 129 lets say with   root  (hd3,4)
<herrmess> apeiron: I'll give Rhythmbox a second chance... will look into plugins.
<ikonia> con-man: why would that be a codec issue, rather than a player setting ?
<mewshi> sorry
<n8tuser> paul687-> whats preventing you from configuring the linksys this time?
<Katmai2007> joaopinto what do you think: http://img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/3/11/17/f_blahm_d598bed.png
<fosco_> Katmai2007: good
<con-man> ikonia: cause when I change it in xine it fixes the problem
<zsquareplusc> lindenle: there is more than one. try apt-cache search ntp or the similar action in synaptics
<Katmai2007> ok
<Biscuit> n8tuser, thanks, I'm on it
<ikonia> con-man: xine is a differnet player
<fosco_> Katmai2007: but define mount points for nfts partitions to make them automount
<flounders> What would the username and password be on the 8.10 live cd?
<Katmai2007> oh
<ikonia> flounders: there is no password
<Katmai2007> fosco_, would that possibly hurt the windows installs on them?
<guntbert> mewshi: unless you want to hibernate (suspend to disk) 1 GB swap should be all you need, more swap than ram is said to cause trouble
<ikonia> flounders: it should log you in when you start the cdrom
<fosco_> Katmai2007: make sure format checkbox is not checked
<zsquareplusc> flounders: ubunti, empty password?
<flounders> ikonia: Yeah it just sits there.
<zsquareplusc> flounders: ubuntu, empty password?
<Katmai2007> so setting mountpoints for them won't hurt them?
<ikonia> flounders: sits where ?
<paul687> n8tuser: don't know but each time I want to change it it doesn't apply the changes that I request not on the 10.0 nor on the 172 range
<flounders> zsquareplusc: Tried that.
<joaopinto> katakaio, looks good, you could also setup the mount points for the windows partitions
<shredder12> when i tried to open archive manager it said.. application to handle this file.. filenam.tar.gz not available...  So, what application do i need to install..??
<fosco_> Katmai2007: right
<flounders> At the GNOME login prompt.
<ncash> paste this in the grub.. remove the #'s # title Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<ncash> # root (hd0,0)
<ncash> # makeactive
<ncash> # chainloader +1
<FloodBot1> ncash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> ops, was for Katmai2007
<con-man> ikonia: xine wont play the new star trek trailer, it defaults to totem
<zsquareplusc> flounders: what are you trying? remot elog in
<con-man> ikonia: cant  get it to change
<flounders> zsquareplusc: No just normal boot up.
<Katmai2007> it won't let me set up mount points for the windows installs
<ikonia> con-man: look at the brightness settings in totem
<luite> where should I look for more information when Xorg crashes to console? Xorg.0.log and dmesg don't have any information
<con-man> ikonia: where is that?
<flice> hey. what is the search path used by LDD?
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, that is odd, I am sure i did it on my last install
<Katmai2007> the mount point drop down is greyed out
<joaopinto> Katmai2007, anyway, you can setup those later
<ikonia> con-man: the settings are in there,
<maxxist> shredder12 which file type are you trying to access?
<Biscuit> n8tuser, sorry, how do I edit my menu.lst?
<lwizardl> hi
<n8tuser> paul687-> then if you can not change that, you have to change the server side eth1 to 192.168.3.X  subnet -- okay?
<zsquareplusc> flounders: and just "enter"? the live cd should log automatically anyway
<flounders> zsquareplusc: Yup tried that too.
<apeiron> Oh how I love thee, gnome-do.
<shredder12> maxxist: .tar.gz
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> vi menu.lst
<fosco_> Katmai2007: sure? :?
<lwizardl> I'm trying to remove all the directories and files from /media/disk but I can't format the drive since it has to stay as ntfs
<maxxist> shredder12 wow.  that should open without adding anything.
<ncash> adam_69 put this into your grub remove #'s and replace .. with enter  title Windows 95/98/NT/2000..# root (hd0,0)..# makeactive..# chainloader +1
<Katmai2007> fosco_ joaopinto: http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/3/11/17/f_Screensho1tm_d3ac440.png
<fabrisco> can anyone tell me why I cant mount a Volume, it says "You are not privileged to mount the Volume" I have install the Ntfs Configuration  Tool also, Help me please
<flice> how do I find out the search path used by ldd?
<joaopinto> paul687 / n8tuser you have been creaint a lot of chan traffic for something which is more network related than to ubuntu, maybe move it to #networking :P ?
<ikonia> flice: it doesn't search
<fosco_> Katmai2007: use as: do not use, can you see?
<ikonia> flice: it's lists what is linked
<src> fabrisco, because you're not root and the volume is not user mountable
<flounders> I wouldn't care about booting up into the live cd except when I try going through the installer it seg faults when loading up.
<Garnol9155> How can i add a java program to the applications list, so that it starts on 1 click?
<shredder12> maxxist: no actually i was having some trouble with unzipping so i  removed unzip and unrar-free then i reinstalled it..but after the reinstallation archive manager didn't showed up.
<lwizardl> I've tried to use the sudo rm -rf /media/disk/folder and it fails what other command can i use to force remove them
<Katmai2007> fosco_: yes
<facefaceface> hi everybody!
<joaopinto> flice, ls /etc/ld.so.conf*
<fosco_> so change that
<zsquareplusc> lwizardl: mounted read-only?
<Katmai2007> I don't want to reformat my windows drive D:
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> nah, people would learn if they are paying attention..but sometimes these users are greener than green, cant even use editors..
<fabrisco> so can you tell me  how to mount a volume
<joaopinto> lwizardl, it fails with which error message ?
<maxxist> shredder12 hmm.  i dont know what to tell you man. if those are installed it should be fine...
<shredder12> maxxist: this was what popped out when i selected to open with archive manager..
<ncash> adam_69 after you insert that  save and restart.. hit escape as the pc loads and select windows
<lwizardl> zsquareplusc, nope its chmod 777
<Biscuit> n8tuser I can now scroll through my menu.lst but can't seem to type over it, what's up?
<Katmai2007> nvm
<fosco_> Katmai2007: you do not need to format them
<facefaceface> it seems I have network manager installed (apt says 'latest version'), but I cant find it under the 'add to panel' list.
<flice> joaopinto: ld.so.conf    ld.so.conf.d/
<src> fabrisco, sudo mount /dev/<dskpart> /<mount point>
<flounders> Have there been problems with Canonical's cds they send out?
 * Garnol9155 feeling ignored
<lwizardl> joaopinto, Error removing file: Operation not supported
<joaopinto> n8tuser, I don't see why someone on #ubuntu should want to learn about networking, there are appropriate channels for that
<zsquareplusc> lwizardl: and if you look at the output of mount, there is no "ro"?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> we are getting complaints..perhaps you can browse for a tutorial on how to use vi  ?
<Katmai2007> fosco_: so set Use As to ntfs? and Mount Point to /windows ?
<facefaceface> fabrisco, mount what where
<ikonia> flice: ldd doesn't search it lists the linked librarys
<facefaceface> fabrisco, that is the way to do it
<fosco_> Katmai2007: usually /media/something
<joaopinto> lwizardl, is the filesystem mounted for read/write ?
<paul687> n8tuser: eth1 is now 192.168.3.22
<flice> ikonia: thanks. but how do I link a library to other libraries?
<Garnol9155> How can i add a java program to the applications list, so that it starts on 1 click?
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> i am assisting two folks..
<Katmai2007> in the mount point drop down it only shows /dos and /windows
<ikonia> flice: you do that at build time
<Biscuit> n8tuser sorry, will do
<Katmai2007> I'm installing 8.10 btw
<joaopinto> flice that is the file and directory containing the list of directories to be used by ldd
<joaopinto> flice, actually, by ldconfig
<lwizardl> joaopinto, yeah I can create folders
<facefaceface> any one else got 'NetworkManger' on the panel (not)?
<apeiron> Garnol9155, Does the program have a shell script to start it?
<flice> ikonia: ldd reports several missing links for libflashplugin.so that I placed into my .mozilla directory
<atarinox> Hi...does anybody know if there's a way to stream media from an Ubuntu PC to an xbox 360?
<ikonia> flice: you can't really just move things around
<n8tuser> paul687-> join me in #n8tuser
<shredder12> any one know which application handles .tar.gz file types..
<Katmai2007> i'm so confused :(
<facefaceface> atarinox, you need a media server
<maxxist> shredder12 hmm.  is gunzip installed?
<ikonia> flice: if you just install the flashplugin-nonfree package it does it all for you
<src> shredder12, tar and gzip/gunzip
<facefaceface> shredder12, tar
<lwizardl> joaopinto, yeah I can create files and folders in the drive so I'm sure its mounted for write access
<facefaceface> dang
<Milos_SD> 64bit version of Adobe Flash Player is out. It is Alpha right now, but it is working batter then 32bit final version with ndswraper...
<Garnol9155> apeiron what does a shell script do? --sry i m new
<flice> ikonia: flashplugin-nonfree is the 32 bit version. Adobe recently released the 64-bit preview, so I'm trying to make that work
<Milos_SD> will flash-nonfree-plugin be updated for 64bit Intrelid?
<maxxist> Milos_SD where can it be had?
<apeiron> Garnol9155, heh, well, in this case it would run the commands needed to start the Java program.
<Katmai2007> argh!
<Garnol9155> aperion i have to start the asdfasdf.jar always via console or right click ...
<juro> anyone else? I have the problem of Ubuntu 8.04 not recognizing my screens 1920x1200 resolution
<derrek> just upgraded to 8.10, no sound, upgraded alsa, still no sound
<Garnol9155> apeiron isnt there a tutorial you could recommand?
<apeiron> Garnol9155, errrr
<derrek> anyone have advice on the sound issue
<apeiron> Garnol9155, I don't know of one, no, heh.
<Mr_Bad_News> i just updated to hardy
<derrek> tons of conflicting info, imo
<shredder12> src: well all of them are already installed..
<Mr_Bad_News> and firefox is all f'ed up
<apeiron> Garnol9155, Basically what you want to do is put the command that you use to execute the program in a file, make it executable, and then add a menu entry pointing to it
<src> shredder12, i would hope so...
<lwizardl> joaopinto, zsquareplusc, ok my mount options are "rw nosuid nodev user_id=0 groun_id=0 allow_other blksize=4096"
<Milos_SD> flice, just download from Adobe labs and copy that .so file to /usr/lib/Firefox/plugins
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get my bookmarks from firefox 2?
<src> shredder12, try tar zxvf <your tar.gz file>
<flice> ikonia: so what happens is that I do have the needed libraries installed in the system, but their names are slightly different. if I symlink them to what ldd shows as missing, ldd seems satisfied. the problem remains, however, that I don't want to manually symlink stuff into /usr/lib
<flice> Milos_SD: tried that, doesn't work
<Milos_SD> and uninstall flash-nonfree from synaptic and ndswraper (or what is the name of it)
<apeiron> flice, If their names are slightly different, you don't have the required libraries.
<shredder12> src: well the actual problem is when i try to  open archive manager it says that there is no application to open .tar.gz
<ikonia> flice: you can't just link it to different libraries
<joaopinto> flice, linking may just get you in a segfault
<ikonia> flice: needs to match the dependecy librarys that flash wants
<apeiron> flice, Any difference--*any*--in a library name means it's not the same library.
<src> shredder12, use the console :)
<flice> apeiron: libnss3 vs libnss3-1d
<Mr_Bad_News> and why does network-admin have that retarded unlock button now?
<Milos_SD> flice, copy it to: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ; /usr/lib/xuluner-1.9/plugins/ too
<shredder12> src: ok..
<apeiron> flice, Yes. Are they the same? No?
<Milos_SD> I did that, and it is working...
<Garnol9155> apeiron is it so complex to creat a script telling the pc to run a spezific command (in this case open .jar with java) ?
<Mr_Bad_News> every new distro has something new and retarded
<n8tuser> Mr_Bad_News-> it always had it noh?  you have to be root to modify system resources
<joaopinto> Milos_SD, he must be using a different distro version
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: do you need support ?
<apeiron> Garnol9155, Nope. java -jar foo.jar
<filthpig> Oh hai. I'm having some trouble setting up my bluetooth headset after upgrading to ibex. I found a nice little guide here: http://fosswire.com/2008/10/25/better-bluetooth-audio/ but at the point where I should get a number from entering "pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device="bluetooth"" in the terminal, I only get "Failure: Timeout".. Can somebody help out?
<Milos_SD> from mozilla and firefox folders delete that nswraper links for flash too
<Mr_Bad_News> it never had the unlock button on it n8tuser
<flice> apeiron: AFAIK, there is binary compatibility between different versions of the same library, so it *may* work, no?
<ncash> title Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<ncash> # root (hd0,0)
<ncash> # makeactive
<ncash> # chainloader +1
<Mr_Bad_News> before you did sudo network-admin and it was fine
<FloodBot1> ncash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apeiron> flice, Don't depend on it. :)
<ikonia> ncash: stop flooding, you've been asked to use a pastebin
<Milos_SD> joaopinto, maybe... :)
<joaopinto> flice, it will work if there is binary comp, yes
<n8tuser> Mr_Bad_News-> same functionality, you have to provide root password or have to sudo
<Mr_Bad_News> and how do i get firefox 2 to load my bookmarks
<Mr_Bad_News> n8tuser, it asks to unlock even if i sudo network-admin
<Garnol9155> aperion so just wirte a "start button" and add a link to this into the applications list
<Mr_Bad_News> can i remove it
<ncash> yeah that was my bad
<con-man> lol paramount linked the cloverfield trailer on the new star trek movie trailer website.  /fail
<brodymcd> could someone please help me get a broadcom wireless card working in 8.10?
<maxxist> Milos_SD does ndiswrapper really have to be removed also?
<joaopinto> maxxist, no, but the flash plugin, yes
<n8tuser> Mr_Bad_News-> well you can at least try to google for how to use a bookmark
<ncash> ikona I forgot I had that on the clipboard won't happen again
<ncash> I have no sound on my laptop... Nothing is muted.. and when I play the test sounds I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" any ideas?
<facefaceface> histo, I just instlled 8.04, NetworkMnger is missing from my pnnel
<maxxist> joaopinto thanx
<flice> apeiron: I'm willing to try. right now the problem is that I don't want to put symlinks outside of package management into /usr/lib
<Mr_Bad_News> i know how to use a bookmark
<apeiron> Garnol9155, I don't know what you mean by "start button".
<PC> I am trying  to get sound working in 8.10. I see that references are made to something called "intrepid-updates" from which I'm supposed to get updated packages
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i load firefox 2 into firefox 3
<Milos_SD> maxxist, don't know... I read that on the net, and did that... :)
<PC> what exactly is this and how do I get packages from it?
<Mr_Bad_News> and why wasnt it done automatically
<facefaceface> lso the a button is broke on this keybord, but tht is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Mr_Bad_News> firefox 3 is complete shit
<Biscuit> n8tuser I am editing my menu.lst and have added the #, do I want to add the "root" bit to the end of the folliwng line?
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, wht?
<derrek> anyone able to help w. sound.. reconfigured alsa per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, oh, you want to 'roll bck'
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, me too!
<joaopinto> flice, just add the links somewhere else, and create a file on /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ with that directory
<maxxist> Milos_SD funny it isnt even installed on my 64 bit
<Garnol9155> apeiron i mean a script running the command "java -jar bla.jar" on 1 click xD
<Mr_Bad_News> what the hell is wrong with firefox 3?
<Ste1> nothing.
<facefaceface> how do I get Network Manager on my pannel
<Milos_SD> maxxist, not comon file... plugin file... wait...
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> you can remove line 147 and 148
<PC> what is intrepid-updates? Is it a repository and how do I access  new packages from it?
<joaopinto> Garnol9155, you need to create a .desktop file
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, crashes all the time right?
<joaopinto> PC, you just need to enable it from the software sources app
<Mr_Bad_News> among other things facefaceface
<Milos_SD> maxxist, name of the package is: nspluginwrapper
<Garnol9155> joaopinto what is a .desktop file for, and how do i create one?
<Milos_SD> I uninstalled that
<Mr_Bad_News> doesnt have my bookmarks , wont load my home page and a couple other things
<atarinox> facefaceface, are there any apps I could install on my box that would make it act like a media server?
<facefaceface> Network Manager is missing from my panel, I'm going to sue ubuntu
<apeiron> Garnol9155, Just put that in a file, set it +x, edit your menu and point the command to that file.
<PC> joaopinto - what is the software sources app? I know how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<apeiron> heh. You can't "sue Ubuntu".
<joaopinto> Garnol9155, check for examples on /usr/share/applications
<atarinox> facefaceface, like some of the mythtv stuff from the repos maybe?
<derrek> PC system>admin>softw2are sources
<PC> derrek, thankyou
<brodymcd> I can´t get my Dell 1526 laptop´s wireless to work using 8.10... can someone please help me?
<facefaceface> atarinox, try 'apt-cache search stream'
<Biscuit> n8tuser I have removed them, what was the deal with adding root (hd33,4)?
<Brandon_V33> hey can u guys help me with some infrarecorder stuff
<flice> joaopinto: will try, thanks
<shredder12> src: it did but at the end said that child has returned 1 and it is exiting is delayed due to previous errors
<joaopinto> PC, System -> admin -> software sources
<n8tuser> facefaceface-> if you win, lets share the loot
<facefaceface> n8tuser, cool
<Garnol9155> joaopinto i have been at /usr/share/applications but the file doesnt help me
<hkais> hello
<joaopinto> flice, and you will also need to run "sudo ldconfig"
<PC> joaopinto, thanks
<Mr_Bad_News> ytf wont firefox load my home page
<flice> joaopinto: ok
<joaopinto> Garm, look at one of those files, they are self explanatory
<facefaceface> wait, I mean, I'll make sure ubuntu never works agin!
<Garnol9155> apeiron what do you mean by "put that in a file"
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> pay attention, its not (hd33,4)
<facefaceface> Don't you know who I am !
<Mr_Bad_News> i have to hit home and it takes me to some firefox google homepage not my homepage
<joaopinto> facefaceface, do you have a support question ?
<hkais> how can i determine which ubuntu i am running and what kernel it is (64/32bit)
<facefaceface> atarinox, also, just try google
<Brandon_V33> when i go 2 burn image and burn the ubuntu iso it doesnt burn it
<facefaceface> joaopinto, :D
<Garnol9155> apeiron shell i create a text document telling: java -jar "path+name".jar
<joaopinto> hkais, uname -m; lsb_release -a
<apeiron> Garnol9155, Creatae a new file. Put "java -jar program_name_here.jar" in that file, without the quotes.
<src> shredder12, your file is complete!? try gunzip <youfile>.tar.gz. It creates a file <yourfile>.tar Then tar xvf <yourfile>.tar
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> paste the menu.lst after you have modified it, so i can confirm what you have done
<facefaceface> I am trying to add NetworkManager to my panel
<flice> joaopinto: works. thanks everyone!
<apeiron> shredder12, Or just tar xf yourfile.tar.gz
<joaopinto> src, tar xvf supports file.tar.gz,, no need to gunzip first
<apeiron> GNU tar is smart these days. <3
<hkais> joaopinto: thx!
<brodymcd> am I in the right room for Ubuntu help?
<Biscuit> sorry n8tuser, typo, I have it copied and pasted to my text editor
<Mr_Bad_News> and when i hit restart in the addons firefox 3 just crashes
<apeiron> brodymcd, Nope, this is abuse.
<joaopinto> brodymcd, yes
<apeiron> brodymcd, (yes, you are)
<facefaceface> joaopinto, I am trying to add NetworkManager to the panel
<Mr_Bad_News> who designed this piece of shit
<joaopinto> !language | Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, You will get banned talking like tht
<maxxist> ok how does one tell which version is installed now?   mozilla  -  about:plugins tells me Shockwave Flash 10.0 d20
<Ste1> bad new, I got it running for a while now, it hasen't crashed yet.
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, go to the firefox website nd grb 2
 * apeiron hugs swfdec and gnash.
<facefaceface> just apt-get remove firefox
<src> joaopinto, hmm never used xvf to extract tgz files. always used zxvf. but it if works, cool.
<facefaceface> then instll ff2
<Mr_Bad_News> where did network manager go ?
<Biscuit> ok n8tuser, I've added my # and i've removed some lines, just need to place my (hd3,4)
<Mr_Bad_News> i upgraded and now its gone
<facefaceface> joaopinto, where is netwrrk manager?
<brodymcd> I thought that I was just a newbie moron because I couldn´t get my wireless card to work... I guess no one can ;)  PLEASE help me.... I HAVE done google searches and such... I´m really struggling with this Broadcom card....
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> paste the menu.lst after you have modified it, so i can confirm what you have done
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, yeh
<ruperdupe> I'm writing a BASH script and I need to test if certain commands exist. $d is the name of the command to be tested.
<apeiron> src, GNU tar has been able to directly extract .tar.gz files for *years* now, and recently (since the last time I used it anyway) it's become smart enough to tell if it's a .tar.gz without being told.
<ruperdupe> I have: if [ ! command -v $1 ]
<ruperdupe> but this doesn't work
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, solidrity mn!
<shredder12> well guys the problem is that i removed unzip and unrar-free and then installed them again.. and after that i found that my archive manaager was not working.. so is there a way to get back the archive manager..
<Mr_Bad_News> what?
<Garnol9155> apeiron i created such a file, how do i have to call this text file now?
<ikonia> ruperdupe: join #bash
<facefaceface> shredder12, define not working?
<enzotib> ruperdupe, join #bash
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, my a button is broke
<apeiron> Garnol9155, Right-click Applications at the top, select Edit Menus
<ruperdupe> sorry didn't realise it had a channel
<aypee1>  Hi. I'm experiencing some PowerPC bugs that seem to be related. I'd like to help solve them but I'm not too sure how I should proceed. Bugs #298156, #292092 and #281146 are gnometris, liferea and yelp crashing with SIGSEGV 'in signal_emit_unlocked_R() at at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.18.2/gobject/gsignal.c'. They all seem to occur on the ppc architecture. Are these likely to be the same bug?
<facefaceface> If I wnt n  I gott type Ctrl-V
<zsquareplusc> ruperdupe: which and test -e are your friends
<src> apeiron, hmm need to inform the guys from Sun too...
<apeiron> src, *GNU* tar, not necessarily Sun's tar.
<joaopinto> aypee1, try asking on #ubuntu-bugs
<facefaceface> amazing how many a's there are!
<Biscuit> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/73498/
<src> apeiron, no kidding...
<shredder12> facefaceface : i mean when i opened a file with archive manager it said that there is no application installed to open .tar.gz
<facefaceface> joaopinto, I'm going to sue you
<PixelBlur> Anyone know of a program or applet where i can paste text into it and have festival or some TTS read it back to me?
 * apeiron doesn't know anything about Sun's tar
<speps> hey guys please help. Is there a way to install 32 bit libraries on 64 bit system without copy the right files manually?THANKS
<aypee1> joaopinto: I did. I got ignored.
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a better version of firefox out yet?
<Mr_Bad_News> its like every version gets worse and worse
<ikonia> speps: it depends on the libraries
<joaopinto> aypee1, will not improve here ;)
<magnetron> speps→ yes! install the ia32libs libraries
<Icchy> hmm
<joaopinto> Mr_Bad_News, I had no issues with ff3
<facefaceface> shredder12, I'd try 'apt-get remove archive manager' then add it back and install the recomended
<magnetron> speps→ the package is called ia32libs, install with synaptic or similar
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, try 2
 * facefaceface sues
<Mr_Bad_News> well im having as s load joakim
 * facefaceface sues you all
<aypee1> joaopinto: I guess I'll try the forums. Grr...
<joaopinto> it's ia32-libs
 * facefaceface sues freenode
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> where did you add? i dont see it
<speps> magnetron: ia32libs contains just the common libraries not all. ikonia: i can do it manually i wanna know if there's some app that can do it manually.
<Whitor> Hi. i know my wireless hardware is supported, it was working with hardy... ever since upgrading, I cant connect to any wireless network except the one I was connected to during the upgrade.  I noticed that this network ins hard configured in /etc/network/interfaces  ... I know its not supposed to be there... that Network Manager is supposed to take care of this information ... but if I take it out, I don't get any wi-fi connectivity , and
<Whitor>  also weird things start happening in network manager, So I put everything back to the way it was immediately after upgrading to intrepid... I Know its a configuration issue as I have done a fresh install on a seprate hard drove on the same computer and have no problems with the wireless... I'd like to FIX this rather than reinstalling all my apps and reconfiguring everything ... any ideas ?
<flice> joaopinto: yep, flash works now :)
<hkais> i am running ubnutu 8.04 and i want to install "apt-get install libc6-dev-amd6" but my ubuntu cannot find the package?!?
<Whitor> ins = is
<joaopinto> flice, ;)
<zsquareplusc> hkais: -amd6?
<Biscuit> n8tuser I have added # to line 133
<facefaceface> 8.04
<joaopinto> hkais, there is no such package on ubuntu
<hkais> sorry apt-get install libc6-dev-amd64
<facefaceface> what else do you need to know?
 * facefaceface goes somewhere quieter
<zsquareplusc> hkais: and you are on 64bits? done put the -amd64 suffix there then
<hkais> jaopinto: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libc6&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<facefaceface> OK, I've got an idea - one problem at a time people
<facefaceface> OK, me first...
 * juro bangs his head onto the desk due to extreme frustration!
<joaopinto> hkais, ok, hardy :P
<joaopinto> hkais, do you have a 64 bits system ?
<facefaceface> it seems I have network manager installed (apt says 'latest version'), but I cant find it under the 'add to panel' list.
<Garnol9155> aperion ah ok now it works, i just copied the command into the field
<pder> is it possible to install ubuntu on a laptop computer?
 * zsquareplusc hands juro a bag of ice for his head
<erUSUL> pder: yes
<facefaceface> pder, yes
<joaopinto> pder, yes
<Garnol9155> aperion thank you ;-)
<facefaceface> I WIN
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> you're not paying atttention i said line 127 to comment and add a line..you have not done it yet
<facefaceface> is it possible to get NM on my pannel?
<Garnol9155> apeiron now it works, thank you
<Chary> Could someone do me a favour and remind me, I can't remember the full name of the wireless software I used in previous installs. Is it "Madwifi"?
<facefaceface> panel even?
<hkais> joaopinto: yes it is a 64 bit (I hope so)
<apeiron> Garnol9155, Awesome!
<Biscuit> n8tuser, sorry, I will go back and do it right
<Whitor> my wireless hardware can 'see' the other wireless networks ... I have xirrus wi-fi monitor installed and I can see other accesspoints ... I just cant connect to them
<n8tuser> Biscuit a single line with   root (hd3,4)
<juro> zsquareplusc, thanx - doesn't work though ... as long as it takes hours to get a standard, two year old monitor to work properly, Ubuntu will never become an alternative
<tdawgedogg> can i use uid instead of /dev/sda1 to identify to hardrive to mount to a certain mountpoint in fstab
<facefaceface> Chary, apt-cache search wifi
<tdawgedogg> ?
<hkais> joaopinto: uname -m repoorts a x86_64
<joaopinto> hkais, ok
<facefaceface> Whitor, got encryption?
<hkais> joaopinto: and lsb_release -a hardy
<facefaceface> Whitor, wireless b/g issue?
<PixelBlur> Anyone use festival or any Text to speech?
<facefaceface> PixelBlur, once or twice
<Whitor> facefaceface, no I took off encryption to test
<Garnol9155> apeiron maybe you can tell me, why ubuntu 8.10 uses compiz desktop effects but doesnt allow the configure compiz itself
<Mr_Bad_News> what network manager is hardy using?
<Mr_Bad_News> what happend to nm-applet?
 * apeiron shrugs
<joaopinto> hkais, oh, the package is only available for 32 bits systems
<apeiron> Garnol9155, I don't have the hardware to run compiz, so I know nothing about it
<facefaceface> Whitor, does your hardware support b/g?
<Chary> facefaceface,  Thanks pal.
<facefaceface> or did you set it to g only?
<Mr_Bad_News> i cannot acces network-admin
<facefaceface> Chary, thats why they pay me
<zsquareplusc> juro: well some gfx card and monitors are difficult to set up, but most work fine. when you run the liveCD is it giving you a bad resolution or flickering?
<PixelBlur> facefaceface: i'm trying to find a applet or simple app for the desktop where i can paste text for reading.
<Mr_Bad_News> that f'ing unlock button is making it so i cant do anything
<Whitor> facefaceface, yes, and its G in both locations
<Mr_Bad_News> even when i use sudo
<Garnol9155> apeiron oh ok.. btw what music player do you recommand ?
<facefaceface> PixelBlur, not that I know of
<apeiron> Garnol9155, Rhythmbox for most of the time. totem for playing xspf playlists.
<filthpig> hm, I kinda like the new DarkRoom theme in Ubuntu, but there is one thing annoying me; If I set the colours to something brighter (as in bright gray), I need to set the text t a dark colour, preferably black. But the DarkRoom theme has a black shadow on the Title bar, so the text gets really blurry. Should I be able to remove that shadow if I want to?
<filthpig> Shouldn't*
<PixelBlur> facefaceface: k, thanks.
<juro> zsquareplusc, I don't have the liveCD but I have 8.04 installed
<Garnol9155> apeiron i heard somebody praising amarokh
<apeiron> Garnol9155, You typically won't run into xspf playlists unless you specifically go looking for them though so that shouldn't be an issue.
<gorgapor> hello. my /var/log/acpid file seems to be missing. do i need to enable it somehow? or is there another way to see acpi events?
<shredder12> facefaceface: there is no package by the name of archive manager.
<facefaceface> Whitor, ... have you tried turning it off and back on agin?
<speps> hey guys please help. Is there a way to install 32 bit libraries on 64 bit system without copy the right files manually?THANKS
<facefaceface> shredder12, hmm
<apeiron> Garnol9155, amarok is a KDE program. Not installed by default in Ubuntu but available.
<tdawgedogg> is a uuid like a serial number for the drive....will it always be the same no matter what computer it is in?
<Whitor> facefaceface, yes many times...
<gratz|home> I broke a windows install and need to rename a sys file, can anyone tell me does ubuntu live cd come with ntfs-3g read AND write support to enable me to do this?
<facefaceface> Whitor, I don't know what to suggest ... sorry
<joaopinto> gratz|home, it does
<zsquareplusc> juro: ok. and you have just the wrong resolution or doesnt it work at all?
<Whitor> facefaceface, tried restarting networking /etc/init.d/networking restart  ... and bringing the if down and up agan too
<facefaceface> shredder12, is it 'file-roller'?
<Garnol9155> apeiron should i prefer gnome based programs or isnt there any difference between this programs?
<Whitor> ok facefaceface thank you anyway
<hkais> joaopinto: thx what was the needed hint!
<apeiron> Garnol9155, GNOME-based programs integrate better with one another, as KDE-based programs integrate better with one another.
<shredder12> facefaceface: let me check.
<juro> zsquareplusc, it works, but I only have 16yy X 1024 available, as opposed to 1920x1200 ....
<facefaceface> Whitor, did you try to use ifconfig to manually set the channel etc?
<Chary> Hmm I can't seem to detect my wireless network via the standard hardware drivers (Ubuntu picked up my card, apparently). Yet I can on an older install using Madwifi. Guessing this means the drivers that come with the newer Ubuntu are FUBAR?
<Mr_Bad_News> im about to go f'ing insane
<Whitor> Is there anyway to completely reset network configurations ?
<DreamLnr> hello
<joaopinto> hkais, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libc6-dev-amd64, on the architecture section of the page, there is only an i386 file ;)
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get rid of the unlock button on network-admin
<apeiron> Garnol9155, If you want an experience like a Mac or Windows where everything feels 'integrated', stick with one set of tools.
<gratz|home> joaopinto, anything required to get it working? Just now when trying to mount the drive i encountered some errors
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: you can't
<zsquareplusc> juro: you may need to manually add modelines to xorg.conf
<Biscuit> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/73502/ - lets see if I've got it right now
<Mr_Bad_News> i cant use network admin at all
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: it's patche into gnome
<joaopinto> gratz|home, check the errors :)
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: just click "unlock" you can use it
<gratz|home> but i was able to read with an old version of knoppix
<Mr_Bad_News> I CANT
<Garnol9155> apeiron oh ok.
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: why
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: what is stopping you clicking it
<gratz|home> i tired what was suggested in the errors but still failed to mount
<Mr_Bad_News> how the hell should i know it wont let me click it
<facefaceface> Whitor, I think you need to blank the right files
<Garnol9155> apeiron do you know any script that runs windows applications? And i do NOT mean wine ^^
<shredder12> facefaceface: by the way how do i determine that it is file-roller
<juro> zsquareplusc, I did that and switched to 1920x1200 but then it just extended the screen over the 16yy x 1024 and I had to scroll around
<joaopinto> gratz|home, pastebin the error please
<DreamLnr> i've got two webcams on my hp dv6000-one builtin, one external. I want to disable the builtin cam because skype2 recognizes only it and no external. How do i do it?
<Whitor> facefaceface, I've only used network manager to set connection information
<user777> is there a way to import/transfer the customized appearance settings of one user to a livecd so those cutom appearances will be there when booting from the cd?
<Guest50640> i cant install flash player in 64 bits linux ubunut
<facefaceface> Mr_Bad_News, go to a quieter chn - its better for sanity
<Guest50640> ubuntu
<facefaceface> shredder12, don't know!
<apeiron> Garnol9155, VirtualBox perhaps?
<jannott> What was the command to see what shared librarys some program depends on?
<apeiron> Garnol9155, That'll let you run Windows in a.. window. :)
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: is it greyed out, or available but you can't click it
<facefaceface> Whitor, its screwed up for me on occasion too
<joaopinto> janbanan, ldd binary
<n8tuser> Biscuit a single line with   root (hd3,4)  <-- look carefully and what you typed in
<Mr_Bad_News> greyed out
<saykou> i cant install flash player in 64 bits linux ubunut
<shredder12> facefaceface: i m not taking the risk of removing and installin it..
<Mr_Bad_News> ikonia*
<saykou> i cant install flash player in 64 bits linux ubuntu
<Whitor> but the information abut the network I was connected to at the time of my upgrade from Hardy to interpid was 'written' to the /etc/netorking/interfaces file
<shredder12> cause this is what gave me the problems..
<H__> hi all. 'apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade' left me with a broken system somewhere halfway 8.04-8.10 , any hints on how to clean up ?
<Garnol9155> apeiron is that a real "script" ?
<shredder12> with tar..
<gratz|home> 2seconds, booting back into it
<facefaceface> shredder12, you got file-roller installed?
<herrmess> Garnol9155 : Unless you intend to play windows games, Sun's VirtualBox is simply awesome.
<joaopinto> H__, pastebin your error
<facefaceface> try (on the cli) file-roller 'the tar.gz'
<zsquareplusc> juro: hm. it does that when the screen size is not altered but only the window size. did you try crtr+alt+KPPLUS and KPMINUS? that should change the screen size (if there are multiple in xorg.conf)
<apeiron> Garnol9155, heh, no.
<apeiron> !virtualization | Garnol9155
<ubottu> Garnol9155: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Whitor> and I don't think its supposed to be hard coded there
<H__> joaopinto ok
<src> Xen doesnt work w/ ubuntu!?
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i do if i cant unloack network-admin because the button wont let me click it
<Mr_Bad_News> sudo doesnt work
<jannott> joaopinto, Oh thanks!
<Garnol9155> aperion ubottu is a bot, isnt it?
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: go to system -> preferences -> networking
<apeiron> Garnol9155, Aye.
<facefaceface> shredder12, check out the apt problem finding commands
<Garnol9155> aperion ok xD
<apeiron> src, tias
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: I've seen something similar where the applet has not been removed, but the backend files have
<H__> joaopinto see http://paste.ubuntu.com/73509/
<oly562> grubbage
<Garnol9155> apeiron where are the differences between the programms?
<Mr_Bad_News> that doesnt work ikonia
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: out of interest are you having any problems with any other sudo apps, eg: could you say do "sudo apt-get update"
<Mr_Bad_News> well i dont have the applet
<apeiron> Garnol9155, The bot has that information in factoids. Privmsg it.
<Mr_Bad_News> and my speaker keeps making sounds when i type
<apeiron> Garnol9155, (also: I don't know all the differences myself. :)
<heroid> hi
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News if you've not got the applet how are you trying to use network manager ?
<facefaceface> shredder12, apt-get -f
<Mr_Bad_News> no ikonia
<Garnol9155> apeiron oh wow didnt know that the bot is that intelligent
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont have the applet
<facefaceface> ikonia, I don't have the applet either
<Mr_Bad_News> im using network-admin
<facefaceface> how do I install it?
<apeiron> Garnol9155, It's not intelligent, just educated. :)
<apeiron> ubottu, hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joaopinto> H__, sudo apt-get -f install -f
<smee2> hi again
<heroid> exscause me is this the place where i can join the ubuntu begginer club?
<Biscuit> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/73510/ - I am concentrating 100% now! sorry
<facefaceface> ubottu, death @ facefaceface
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: how are you launching it ?
<Mr_Bad_News> command line
<user777> is there a way to import/transfer the customized appearance settings of one user to a livecd so those cutom appearances will be there when booting from the cd?
<eross> go here to answer phoronix's survey for new hardware, it may help with getting more commercial games to linux, IMO - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=lgs_2008
<facefaceface> OMG... Is this chan ignoring me!!!
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: what command
<Mr_Bad_News> and gnome-panel
<ikonia> facefaceface: walk down
<Mr_Bad_News> network-admine
<ikonia> facefaceface: calm down
<Mr_Bad_News> admin*
<facefaceface> GHHHHH
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: gksudo network-admin
<Mr_Bad_News> doesnt work
<H__> joaopinto already did that, here's the new error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/73511/
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: still greyed out
<bender1> ogla
<juro> zsquareplusc, not sure why, but that somehow worked - although it is running on 63Hz as opposed to 60 ....
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: this may sound silly but have you restarted gnome since you restarted ?
<Mr_Bad_News> and when i type i keep hearing my speaker
<ik-ook> -ook
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<Mr_Bad_News> im not in gnome either
<Mr_Bad_News> im in awesome
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: sorry since you installed it
<FloodBot1> Mr_Bad_News: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ik-ook> hallo everybody
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: ahhh that could be the problem
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: using that gnome application not in gnome
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: you've not got the gnome auth system running
<juro> zsquareplusc, let's see you long this will run - thanx
<zsquareplusc> juro: it uses the 1st resolution in the list. ctrl+alt++/- is just iterating through that list
<ik-ook> anyone can solve my problem with hotmail?
<flice> joaopinto: it was always a mystery to me, what different naming of .so files means. for example, what is the meaning of "1d" in libnss3.so.1d?
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: I've seen that with kde, the same should be true of gnome
<facefaceface> ik-ook, prolly not
<ik-ook> I cannot write a new mail
<n8tuser> Biscuit  cat  /mnt/boot/grub/device.map    and put n pastebin
<Biscuit> on it
<mib_ygbv1i> HEY OH MAN i cant start the trendmicro housecall virus scanner!!!
<Mr_Bad_News> why do i keep hearing my keystrokes in my speakers?
<mib_ygbv1i> my FF always crashes!!!!
<zsquareplusc> ik-ook: get a better provider or a user agent switcher ;-)
<zleap> not sure, i use my hotmail to login to msn thats all
<joaopinto> flice, that's just a version id
<mib_ygbv1i> i need a virs scanner tho!
<joshritger> If I am using partimage to backup my install, do I just have to backup my ext3 partition, or do I have to backup my extended which contains the swap?
<mib_ygbv1i> for mozilla
<mib_ygbv1i> in ubutu
<mib_ygbv1i> ubuntu
<facefaceface> ik-ook, restart
<FloodBot1> mib_ygbv1i: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: have you tried using it in gnome
<joaopinto> joshritger, swap is temporary data, nothing that you care about
<facefaceface> mib_ygbv1i, join the club _(
<Garnol9155> apeiron i will just follow the ubuntu help page about KVM
<flice> joaopinto: there are a lot of files that end with .so.1. it can't be that their version never changes
<mib_ygbv1i> facefaceface: ???
<facefaceface> mib_ygbv1i, ff3 right? in Gnome?
<apeiron> Garnol9155, Okie, g'luck. I've never used it myself so I dunno what it can do.
<smee2> ok...i want to learn to program in Linux, and the only language I have used is C.  Is there a good book that will teach me to program in Linux, using C as the language?
<juro> zsquareplusc, I doubt that - there is no last resolution: http://pastebin.com/d5bd67043
<mib_ygbv1i> facefaceface: yeaaah SHIT help me
<Mr_Bad_News> no ikonia
<mib_ygbv1i> i have a virus!!
<facefaceface> smee2, yeah
<ikonia> smee2: search amazon
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont use gnome much anymore
<facefaceface> mib_ygbv1i, wish I could
<joshritger> joaopinto: when I go to restore the image, do I need to do a fresh install first?
<joaopinto> flice, there are rules for .so naming, as long they keep binary compatible, they don't need to change the version
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: be interested in trying it just to see if the auth framework is the key
<shredder12> facefaceface: yes it has started working..
<lyecdevf> http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sdfdou1.png
<mib_ygbv1i> what is this facefaceface ??
<smee2> i searched amazon, but I can't decide on a book
<facefaceface> mib_ygbv1i, best you can do is go to 2 :(
<ik-ook> from when the new version of hotmail started i cannot use the mail anymore
<shredder12> facefaceface: and i used apt-get -s to simulate what i am doing..
<mib_ygbv1i> ? =/
<facefaceface> shredder12, coool
<flice> joaopinto: so it's API version?
<lyecdevf> I am having problems installing ubuntu 8.10\
<lyecdevf> http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sdfdou1.png
<mib_ygbv1i> whats 2???
<joaopinto> joshritger, no, if you just have 1 partition, you will just need to boot from a live cd, and restore that partition
<ikonia> smee2: read the reviews, - this is a question that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<zleap> smee2: try local library its a good way of trying out books
<Katmai2007> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6199345#post6199345
<facefaceface> mib_ygbv1i, its a problem with ff3 and gnome...
<joaopinto> flice, ABI, API is for the source code, ABI is for the binaries ;)
<facefaceface> its in centos as well as ubuntu...
<mib_ygbv1i> oh noe! you know it facefaceface ?
<facefaceface> mib_ygbv1i, ?
<Biscuit> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/73513/ - as requested
<mib_ygbv1i> ALSO on the trendmirco page facefaceface ?
<joaopinto> flice, but yes, it relates to the source API :)
<facefaceface> trendmicro?
<flice> joaopinto: yep, thanks :)
<joshritger> joaopinto: does it backup grub?
<facefaceface> sooooooo....
<mib_ygbv1i> facefaceface: trendmicro virus scan!
<mib_ygbv1i> i need a virus scan!
<facefaceface> it seems I have network manager installed (apt says 'latest version'), but I cant find it under the 'add to panel' list.
<mib_ygbv1i> byt my ff crashes!!
<mib_ygbv1i> on the housecall site
<robertcarpenter> from the install cd, in rescue mode, is there a way to re-install the /usr/lib directory?
<mib_ygbv1i> of trendmicro online scan
<joaopinto> joshritger, it backs up the meny, not the MBR, for that you will need to use some mbr backup tool
<facefaceface> mib_ygbv1i, use else
<joaopinto> ops, the menu
<facefaceface> heck, use ie
<zleap> mib_ygbv1i: use Linux  you don't need a virus scanner with that
<mib_ygbv1i> facefaceface: which one? =[ theres none
<n8tuser> Biscuit looks good, you can   cd;  umount /mnt;  then reboot and select your ubuntu install  i hope
<facefaceface> you can get ie under wine
<mib_ygbv1i> zleap: yes i have a virus!!
<Frogzoo> facefaceface: nope
<alexei_> hi, is there a solution for those who enabled autologin and dont want to type in password for network manager to connect to wifi
<mib_ygbv1i> ie?
<mib_ygbv1i> how would i use ie
<Biscuit> n8tuser, I will get right on it, merci beaucoup
<facefaceface> Frogzoo, no to you too
<facefaceface> mib_ygbv1i, install winie
<zleap> you mean internet explorer
<Frogzoo> facefaceface: ie hasn't worked for ages
<facefaceface> or wine-ie...
<kelvin911> can u install ubuntu in asus eee?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> always do a sync; sync; before rebooting
<mib_ygbv1i> apt-get install wine ?????
<zleap> you can use IE4linux
<flice> is mib_ygbv1i crazy, or is there a virus lurking around on linux machines?
<mib_ygbv1i> he
<facefaceface> Frogzoo, there is a wine dude
<mib_ygbv1i> he it does not work
<facefaceface> who makes ie owrk...
<mib_ygbv1i> hey flice i have a virus on windows but im in linux now to fix it
<mib_ygbv1i> but there is no scanner
<H__> joaopinto ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/73511/ ) to me it seems that the implied upgrade of kde3 to kde4 is causing havoc to the 8.04 to 8.10 dist-upgrade. I think I should remove all kde3, and those that depend on it. Does this make sense ? (and how to do this)
<flice> mib_ygbv1i: oh, that's a relief :)
<mib_ygbv1i> trendmicro housecall should work but it crashes my FF3
<facefaceface> I though linux was just a collection of viruses?
<kelvin911> i read on dell website, dell comes with ubuntu netbook remix, can that install in asus eee pc as well?
<mib_ygbv1i> http://housecall.trendmicro.com/ here
<zleap> there may be a live cd with anti virus on it, for fixing windows pc's with viruses
<facefaceface> it seems I have network manager installed (apt says 'latest version'), but I cant find it under the 'add to panel' list.
<Jordan_U> kelvin911: Yes, there is even a customized Ubuntu spinoff called eee-ubuntu
<Lynet> Anyone with comitt-access to the ubuntu repositories here? There is a bug with pptp and storing keys to keychain in Intrepid, there is a fix in the bug report but it seems noone with the required access has taken a look at it and moved it to -proposed yet. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284212
<facefaceface> Can anyone help ?
<lyecdevf> I am having problems installing Ubuntu 8.10
<lyecdevf> http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sdfdou1.png
<zsquareplusc> juro: the x server should choose the 1st valid entry in the screen->display->modes list. it will skip invalid ones. iirc
<Biscuit> n8tuser received and understood
<mib_ygbv1i> I NEED A VIRUS SCANNER Pls pls
<othinspear> iv got problems with grub
<ikonia> mib_ygbv1i: shouting won't help
<kelvin911> but eee pc doesnt have dvd drive, how to install?
<zsquareplusc> othinspear: clamav
<ikonia> mib_ygbv1i: open synaptic and search for virus scanner
<ikonia> mib_ygbv1i: then install one
<juro> zsquareplusc, and what defines "invalid" ones?
<tarelerulz> I need to recompile  my kernel and I need to know kind of hard drive I have.  How would I find that out?
<robertcarpenter> kelvin911: you have to install it from usb
<flice> mib_ygbv1i: you can make a new install of Windows inside VirtualBox and grant it access to the files on your real windows partition
<mib_ygbv1i> hmm
<mib_ygbv1i> ok
<mib_ygbv1i> hmmmm
<mib_ygbv1i> interesting flice
<othinspear> saying myst be valid path or block list
<FloodBot1> mib_ygbv1i: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<H__> lyecdevf you have medium IO errors
<facefaceface> tarelerulz, make and model or just type?
<zsquareplusc> kelvin911: make a bootable USB stick. you can do that by running the intrepid live cd on an other pc
<kelvin911> dell mini or asus eee pc? which one is better ?
<Katmai2007> i have a question
<Katmai2007> Does this look OK?
<Katmai2007> http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/3/11/17/f_Screenshotm_7552605.png
<facefaceface> ubottu, off topic @ kelvin911
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apeiron> H__, For a virtual hard disk? o_O
<akurei> Q: if there are ~1.5k people in here, why are people still able to do conversation?
<shadowwulf> i need some advice, i have a desktop that came up black ... i am using ubuntu 8.10 .. how do i fix this driver issue ?
<apeiron> akurei, 75% of the people here are lurkers.
<shredder12> shadowwulf: what does came up black mean??
<Katmai2007> Am I about to F things up royally or will it work out fine?
<robertcarpenter> can the install cd reinstall the core system?  I nuked /usr/lib on accident
<facefaceface> histo, may I please ask if I may ask to ask a question on this channel?
<akurei> so it's like a BORG hive
<akurei> =)
<WelcomeToMyHome> no
<facefaceface> why?
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  i can log in to the machine .. but i have a cursor but no desktop ... i did have a desktop come up once .. but the colors were way skewed
<tarelerulz> facefaceface ,  When I was using Gentoo I had no idea what kind of hard drive I have so I could build module to run the hhd .  This time I am trying to get fatx support .  I don't think Ubuntu has a package for that .
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<mib_ygbv1i> hey i need a real good linux scanner for linux to scan my win pc!~!!! hey is clamav ok i think it sucks it looks crapy pls honest opinions
<WelcomeToMyHome> startx
<juro> zsquareplusc, I'll be right back -> restart
<Katmai2007> http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/3/11/17/f_Screenshotm_7552605.png
<Katmai2007> Is that good???
<Jordan_U> mib_ygbv1i: AVG has a linux version
<flice> joaopinto: looks like the core of my (solved) problem was the fact that there was no pre-existing symlink from libnss.so to libnss.so.1d. looks like this is a common practice
<src> Katmai2007, 4 GB of swap is quite high for normal "home" usage. else, it should work.
<joaopinto> H__, the problem right now is to force the broken package removal, I don't remember the syntax right now :\
<shredder12> shadowwulf: you mean you can log in but then a black screen appears..??
<flice> joaopinto: a problem with Ubuntu packaging?..
<Katmai2007> src: I have 4GB of memory
<src> so?
<mib_ygbv1i> wow cool Jordan_U
<zsquareplusc> juro: hm. the x server somehow checks if the gfx card is able to setup up a give resultion. when you look at less /var/log/Xorg.0.log you see messages that tell which work and which won't
<mib_ygbv1i> thx
<mib_ygbv1i> will get that Jordan_U
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  i can log in .. and that is whte ... but then the screen turns black and there is no desktop ... but i have a mouse cursor
<Katmai2007> src: shouldn't the swap be the same size as the amount of memory you have?
<H__> joaopinto ok, i'll search in that direction then. thanks for the help
<Katmai2007> At least, that's what 3 people here told me
<joaopinto> flice, I am not sure those links are mandatory...
<Sicor> Hellp
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  i think its a nvidia issue .. but i forgot how to fix it
<Sicor> Hello
<src> Katmai2007, not necessarily. I have servers with 16Gb of RAM and 2 GB of swap
<shredder12> shadowwulf: have you tried to move to text mode use alt-ctrl-f1
<Sicor> What type of linux are you using
<Katmai2007> src: So I should shrink the swap down to 2 GB?
<shredder12> shadowwulf: well had this happened with you earlier.
<ikonia> Sicor: do you have a support request ?
<zsquareplusc> Sicor: ubuntu of course
<WelcomeToMyHome> type init 5
<Katmai2007> Ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> Sicor: or a problem that needs fixing
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: why ?
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  i am there no
<src> Katmai2007, it's up to you. it's more about wasted space than "good or bad"
<Sicor> What type, I use 8.10
<Jordan_U> src: If he wants to be able to hybernate he should have at least the same size swap as RAM
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  now
<WelcomeToMyHome> to start graphical mode
<kansan> how do i launch a program such that it isn't tied to the command line?  i.e. if i close my terminal, the program doesnt close?
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: no you don't
<WelcomeToMyHome> or startx
<flice> joaopinto: it is only logical for them to be mandatory, otherwise you can't install anything outside of packaging system
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: ubuntu uses run level 2
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  this started when i upgraded
<sonink> Does anyone know how to prevent input or switching to a specific virtual terminal without disabling it completely?
<Jordan_U> kansan: program & disown
<WelcomeToMyHome> for graphical mode?
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: yes
<apeiron> kansan, screen or dtach
<WelcomeToMyHome> in red hat is 5
<Katmai2007> src: someone was also saying I should set mount points for the windows installs. is that really necessary?
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: your not using redhat
<kansan> apeiron, are those 3rd party launchers
<WelcomeToMyHome> well, ubuntu is debian based
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: so ?
<src> Katmai2007, only if you want to access those, which you probably will
<shredder12> shadowwulf: ya upgrade it screwed my system too..i was also having some nvidia issues when i had to format and reinstall hardy
<apeiron> kansan, dtach is what Jordan_U said in one command. screen is a terminal multiplexer.
<WelcomeToMyHome> i didnt know it
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: debian isn't redhat
<Katmai2007> src: I do want to access them
<WelcomeToMyHome> i thounght was the same
<Katmai2007> src: will setting mountpoints on them hurt any data on the drives?
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  ok, is there maybe a way to get the video to work ?
<shredder12> shadowwulf: may be you should try posting it on some forums..they could help you in a better way...
<src> Katmai2007, however you can always remove mount and umount stuff after you install. so don't worry about it
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: nah, ubuntu uses 1 and 2 only
<src> Katmai2007, no
<WelcomeToMyHome> hummm
<Katmai2007> ok
<WelcomeToMyHome> i think it can be
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  havent found much ... i know i fixed this once here
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: it can be what ?
<flice> joaopinto: do you frequent here, or just one-timer like myself?
<Katmai2007> src: for both of them should I set the mountpoint to /windows ?
<shredder12> shadowwulf: you can't even login why do you want to run a video..
<WelcomeToMyHome> but level 1 is only for INIT process
<zleap> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7729978.stm
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: no, level 1 is single user
<src> Katmai2007, you have 2 partitions, you need 2 mount points
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  i can login ... i am at a desktop ... but its blank
<chippy> hi. is there a way to stop a window flashing. I'm using skype chat
<WelcomeToMyHome> level 2 is multiuser and graphical mode???
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: correct
<Katmai2007> src: ok. I'll set them both to ntfs and /windows
<shredder12> shadowwulf: well i think you should try to go to text mode and try restarting gdb
<WelcomeToMyHome> hummm, is diferent in red hat ...
<Jordan_U> WelcomeToMyHome: Not quite, upstart, which Ubuntu uses, does not really have the concept of runlevels
<src> Katmai2007, no. you set sdb1 to /windows1 and sdc1 to /windows2
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: yes, we've already established that
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  whats the command for it
<Katmai2007> src: /windows is the only option there
<shredder12> shadowsulf: sudo  /etc/init.d/gdb restart
<kansan> apeiron, what is difference between dtach and disown
<WelcomeToMyHome> ok, i have to learn a bit more about this :D
<src> Katmai2007, well then, i suggest you do it afterwards
<Jordan_U> WelcomeToMyHome: I wouldn't say that runlevel 2 is the full graphical environment as much as there is no level 2
<Katmai2007> ok
<shredder12> shadowsulf: then switch back to graphical mode by pressing alt-ctrl-f5 or f7 try both of them i m not sure..
<apeiron> kansan, dtach AFAIK is background launching and disown in one command.
<Jordan_U> kansan: With dtach you can re-attach later, with disown you can't
<robertcarpenter>  
<danub> what is the command to reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  ok, whats the command line to restart gdb
<WelcomeToMyHome> no levels? sorry i dont understand
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: there are runlevels
<H__> joaopinto well, i'm having fun with this now : dpkg -l | grep kde | grep 3.5. | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs dpkg -r
<shredder12> shadowwulf: sudo /etc/init.d/gdb restart
<the99zChris> hey can anyone help me out i have ubuntu 8.04 i believe on a inspiron 8100 laptop. suspend works on idle, but breaks video on lid closed suspend..?
<shredder12> shadowwulf: doesn't it work??
<johnflux> Hi all
<danub> dpkg -i kubuntu-desktop?
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  checking now
<JohnFlux> I've just added an NVidia card to my system
<ikonia> danub: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shredder12> shadowwulf: oh i m sorry its "gdm" and not "gdb"
<chamunks> is there a way to make ubuntu allow me to close processes during a lockup?
<Jordan_U> danub: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zsquareplusc> danub: only if you have the deb there. use apt-get otherwise
<danub> i need to reinstall it ikonia
<JohnFlux> and I now X doesn't load up
<brodymcd1> hi all - I have a Dell laptop with a Broadcom wireless card... with some support from folks like you, I got it working in 8.04... but I did an install to 8.10, and now it does not work again... can someone please help?
<shredder12> shadowwulf: graphical desktop manager (gdm)
<JohnFlux> how do I install the nvidia drivers please?
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  thanks
<JohnFlux> rather than nv
<shredder12> np..
<Jordan_U> chamunks: Try going to a tty with ctrl+alt+F1
<danub> i installed kubuntu, apt-get ubuntu-desktop but it screwed up my kde side
<danub> so i need to reinstall the kde version again
<lappy> hi
<danub> is there a way i can do that with apt-get?
<shredder12> shadowwulf: at least in the graphical mode make sure you are able to access your stuff..
<chamunks> Jordan_U, i tried and it just gives me a bunch of strange coloured (what appears to be) ascii art.
<zsquareplusc> danub: just scroll up a few lines. you got 3 answers ;-)
<mgolisch> danub: what did i mess up? besides the bootsplash it shouldt have done anything
<the99zChris> can anyone help me on a laptop issue?
<Spiffy> Oh hell
<Spiffy> why the fuck is THIS the default channel?
<chippy> hi. is there a way to stop a window flashing. I'm using skype chat
<lappy> nvidea, I also have problems there, opengl dont work
<ikonia> Spiffy: drop the language now please
<k0d3r> does anybody here know how to install flashplayer on damn small linux?
<LF|Irssi> eeks such foul language
<joaopinto> flice, I am frequent here ;)
<ikonia> Spiffy: it's default on ubuntu because it the most common channel ubuntu users will need
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> how did it go?
<zsquareplusc> k0d3r: this is ubuntu..
<danub> my icons all show up as the same thing and in the kde version/gnome version the knetworkmanager stops running after i establish a connection to a network
<Spiffy> No one needs to go here ...
<k0d3r> sorry
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  same result ... maybe its the video driver ?
<danub> so i cant change what network i connect to or disconnect the wireless
<ikonia> Spiffy: then leave
<k0d3r> i thought ....
<flice> joaopinto: may I ask, why?
<k0d3r> i cannot find help in other places
<Jordan_U> chamunks: Try booting without usplash and it may show correctly, for some reason with some hardware usplash corrupts video for ttys
<mgolisch> danub: sounds strange, i dont have that problem
<danub> lol i didn't either till ubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> chamunks: You can also try sshing in from another machine
<shredder12> shadowwulf: so you are not even able to access the text mode??
<zsquareplusc> k0d3r: dsl is debian based. and if you want to change the live cd, search for "remaster". it has to do with unpack/chroot/repack
<Spiffy> ikonia: Yes, I will. Now, eat ass.
<shredder12> shadowwulf: same black screen agin??
<WelcomeToMyHome> hi koder
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  got text mode ... restarted and got the same result
<k0d3r> ok thx
<joaopinto> flice, to learn/help
<WelcomeToMyHome> Just one question, Is there some way to get root account avalaible in ubuntu...
<shredder12> shadowwulf: ok ..then it looks a bit complicated.. newaz.. are you able to access your stuff ...??
<chamunks> Jordan_U, ahh sshing might work ... see i was in the middle of upgrading my dist and a program locked up the whole computer but its still installing just verry slowly
<LF|Irssi> I cant get google earth working in Ibex, anyone know of a fix? It keep saying it can't detect my graphics card, it worked fine in 8.04
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  text yes ... graphical no
<danub> so what is the command to reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<src> WelcomeToMyHome, root is available via sudo.
<WelcomeToMyHome> i know
<uechimadman> add
<apeiron> heh. Is there an actual purpose for Google Earth besides 'gee whiz'?
<shredder12> shadowwulf: ya it could be the video driver.. newaz.. were you provided with any drivers cd from the manufacturer..
<omucuvaca> hy, when i start my pc with ubuntu installed, i get the startup logo of the os, and then it locks up...i tried to change xorg settings...any idea  how can i change the resolution/refresh rate?
<danub> i cant use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop becaused the packages are already here obviously
<WelcomeToMyHome> but i cannot do : su root ...
<mysteryc> Hey.
<the99zChris> does anyone know hoe to fix laptop suspend problems?
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: ubuntu uses sudo
<KlrSpz> any idea why my pc randomly freezes going into X? i can boot off the cd 100% of the time, but locally it freezes the computer completely... i'm running ubuntu 8.04, on an intel gfx card, but using a default/basic xorg config (with NO modifications)
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  nope, i think the last time i download a newer set of them
<danub> WelcomeToMyHome: root is disabled by default
<src> WelcomeToMyHome, set the root password
<shadowwulf> shredder12,  BY APT-GET
<mysteryc> Something's wrong with my mouse. It's set to be fast but it's reall really slow. Help? :
<mysteryc> "S
<mysteryc> :s
<WelcomeToMyHome> hummm, my root password is set when i install...
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: no it's not
<shredder12> then may be you should do the same this time too.. in text mode..if you remember their names..
<apeiron> WelcomeToMyHome, no
<mgolisch> danub: use apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop and reinstall everypackage of that with apt-get install --reinstall packagename ?
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: ubuntu locks the root account
<apeiron> WelcomeToMyHome, That's the user you're supposed to use to sudo to root.
<apeiron> WelcomeToMyHome, It tells you this.
<flice> joaopinto: you sound like one that has gone a long way of learning already :) is the signal-to-noise ratio still high enough to prefer this way of learning?
<ikonia> WelcomeToMyHome: I suggest you read the docs on ubuntu.com
<src> WelcomeToMyHome, no it's not. try this sudo passwd root . then su -
<ikonia> src: thats not recommended
<Jordan_U> chamunks: If it's slow because you are running out of memory then linux will eventually kill the process using the most RAM, but that won't happen until you run out of swap space
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> how did it go?
<src> ikonia, why not!?
<H__> joaopinto just FYI, my blunt "dpkg -l | grep kde | grep 3.5. | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs dpkg -r" and subsequent "apt-get -f install -f" at least allows "apt-get dist-upgrade" to continue (it's still running)
<src> i guess NOPASSWD in sudoers is not recommended either
<ikonia> src: ubuntu puts a fair bit of effort into the security policy, so setting the root password sort of bypasses that
<mysteryc> WelcomeToMyHome: Just type sudo bash then it will ask you for your password. enter it and for that session you won't need to type sudo, you do everything as root :)
<WelcomeToMyHome> ok, thaks for the info, i will search and test it a bit,
<chamunks> Jordan_U, thats probably not happening i have like a 3 gig swap lol :'(
<zsquareplusc> LF|Irssi: i'm no help. i can just say that earth worked here before and after the upgrade (just checked). but i didnt reinstall it.
<danub> mgolisch: wouldnt it just be easier to swap to gnome version and then do apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop;apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<ikonia> src: if your sharp enough to know to set it, I think it's reasonable to set it
<sonink> Does anyone know how to prevent input or switching to a specific virtual terminal without disabling it completely?
<mysteryc> Something's wrong with my mouse. It's set to be fast but it's reall really slow. Help? :s
<the99zChris> i have another question, does automatic partition in install have a habit of making too small of a swap partition?
<Dr_willis> sonink,  you could some how not have the login program run on that console.
<Biscuit> n8tuser, I've been going back thorugh everything you said but simply cannot fathom why I'm failing with the cd;  umount /mnt; - it says not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<mgolisch> danub: that wont do anything as kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, it wont uninstall or reinstall any of its dependecies
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> in the liveCD ?
<danub> dangit
<LF|Irssi> ok zsquareplusc it's probably my nvidia, it has been acting bad since the upgrade to 8.10 :/
<src> ikonia, actually i can see why you want your root to be set and enable securetty on some console. if your sudoers gets corrupted, you'd have a problem recovering without booting on the cd or network
<shredder12> the99zChris: i don't think that is small.. its probably the adequate amount..
<KlrSpz> the99zChris: how small is too small? i almost never use my partition, like 99.9% of the time
<danub> ok
<Biscuit> n8tuser, yes
<danub> hardway it is then
<sonink> dr_willis, I have a terminal automatically logging in, but I don't want anyone to be able to switch to it / use it
<ikonia> src: not at all
<ikonia> src: boot into single user
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> thats okay, you can just type sync; sync;  and reboot
<Biscuit> n8tuser I have not rebooted yet as I haven't managed to get it to accept your instruction
<src> or that. bottom line is you'd have to reboot
<Dr_willis> sonink,  then whats the point of it?
<ikonia> src: thats not a problem
<src> which in a production environment is unacceptable
<Biscuit> n8tuser ok I'm on it
<shredder12> the99zChri9z: what's the size of swap you have been alloted?? hardly any portion of swap is used..
<the99zChris> well, my video players close when playing a big m,ovie and i go fullscreen during play.
<yates> why is ld-linux.so.2 hogging about 56 percent of my cpu time?
<ikonia> src: if your using it in a production environment I think you'd know how to run a box, therefore set a root password
<zsquareplusc> LF|Irssi: nvidia here too. but i have no problems (except that the 1st monitor is the wrong one when i plug in 2)
<src> :)
<ikonia> src: if you need to be told how to set the password, I think you don't need it
<KlrSpz> the99zChris: pastebin.com your results from free -m
<shredder12> the99Chris: no i don't think so..
<src> if he breaks it, he'll learn a lot of new interesting things
<the99zChris> i have 512 mb ram btw
<src> i always learn by breaking stuff
<aLeSD> hi all
<sonink> dr_willis: it runs a script that boots a virtual machine, but a user can switch to the terminal and Ctrl+C to kill it and have access via that account.  I saw somewhere that one can prevent switching completely but I want another terminal open for admin access while the VM is running
<Jordan_U> src: Or he'll be filling up my inbox with spam
<src> sucks to be you :D
<Bagualas> anyone knows why doesnt work the direction keys on vmware? using vmware 2 and ubuntu 8.10
<KlrSpz> src: gentoo will teach you that real quick, lol
<Jordan_U> src: You don't get spam?
<the99zChris> how do i pastebin?
<ikonia> !paste > the99zChris
<ubottu> the99zChris, please see my private message
<yates> ld-linux.0 sucking cpu? why?
<KlrSpz> the99zChris: www.pastebin.com
<shredder12> the99zChris: well what's the size of your swap??
<aLeSD> I'd like to create a common share folder with samba ... I'm thinking to edit the samba config files ... is it a right policy with ubuntu ?
<chamunks> Jordan_U, Ohhh man i cant believe that ssh'ing into the box worked!
<robacarp1> is there a way to do a non-destructive re-installation of ubuntu?
<KlrSpz> shredder12: i asked for his free -m results; that should tell us everything
<chamunks> Jordan_U, i have no idea how to kill a process tho.
<src> KlrSpz, gentoo is a whole different kind of beast
<apeiron> chamunks, kill
<apeiron> chamunks, Some things in Unix are *too* obvious. :)
<shredder12> KlrSpz: ok
<aLeSD> robacarp1: define non-destructive
<KlrSpz> src: heh, yeah.. used that for about 9 years, now messing with ubuntu is a lot easier if something breaks
<chamunks> apeiron, yeah lol,  Now how in the command line do i find out which task is locking up the system?
<KlrSpz> chamunks: top
<Jordan_U> chamunks: The desktop side of Linux is much less stable than the *NIX heart, ssh will almost never fail you ( unless you loose your network connection of course )
<KlrSpz> chamunks: i also suggest installing htop
<the99zChris> got it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73524/
<the99zChris> from free -m
<aLeSD> chamunks: top ?
<robacarp1> aLeSD: I'd like my system to be working again, but I don't want to reconfigure samba et al
<Jordan_U> chamunks: Do you know what process needs to be killed?
<Biscuit> n8tuser I hate to say it but despite your hard work, I've rebooted and am just back to busybox
<chamunks> KlrSpz, i havnt the luxury of installation at the moment
<robacarp1> aLeSD: I'd like to not have to re-add all the users to the machine, too
<aLeSD> robacarp1: it's a good choise to understand what you need in /etc folder
<KlrSpz> the99zChris: well, you hardly have ANY ram (looks to be only 512mb), and have 1.5gb for swap; i'd say your swap is overkill for 1, and for 2, you need more ram if you're running compiz or something
<chamunks> Jordan_U, i suspect that its amsn i accidentally loaded it and it pooped.
<KlrSpz> any idea why my pc randomly freezes going into X? i can boot off the cd 100% of the time, but locally it freezes the computer completely... i'm running ubuntu 8.04, on an intel gfx card, but using a default/basic xorg config (with NO modifications)
<zsquareplusc> network booting the livecd.. it doesnt find the network driver in the initrd. someone with experience in that field?
<shredder12> the99zChris: why in the world do you think that ur swap is less..its around 1.5 GB
<yates>  /quit
<aLeSD> robacarp1: and I imaine that you have a partition for the /home folder ....
<zleap> try the x.org log file things see if anything shows u
<zleap> up
<KlrSpz> zleap: me? yeah i have, nothing REAL interesting, lemme pastebin it
<the99zChris> yeah i am, thanks for tellin me about free -m though lol. i haven't used linux in a while and work alot so i couldn't remember how to check
<aLeSD> ok ... I will configure samba by hand
<Jordan_U> chamunks: "pgrep amsn" to see if it's running ( it will output the process id ) then "pkill amsn" or "kill pid" to kill it
 * unnamed teste
<shredder12> the99zChris: np
 * unnamed test
<unnamed> hmm
<zoople> Hi all, having trouble with my ethernet connection on this release of Ubuntu. Has worked sweetly in Hardy and previous ones, but for some reason this time, im getting some issues.
<robacarp1> aLeSD: sorry, "its a good choice to understand what you need in /etc folder" I dont understand.  /home is not in a separate partition
 * unnamed test
<Jordan_U> unnamed: Please stop
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> when you rebooted, do you at least get to see the grub menu, to select the different os'es ?
<zoople> getting lets of network unreachable errors
<Biscuit> n8tuser, I get the bootmenu that says WinXP or ubuntu, yes
<the99zChris> would u happen to know how to change my lid closed suspend to the same suspend as idle screen off?
<src> zoople, how does your routing table look like?
<zleap> brb going to find food
<zoople> ill just post my pastebucket link
<zoople> http://www.pastebucket.net/73v2j2
<zoople> thats a few tests i did
<FloodBot1> zoople: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aLeSD> robacarp1: imagine how wonderfull it will be if it was on a different partition ...
<src> zoople, you don't have an ip address
<YlandeFaran> Is there any easy command/program to se some specification of my system? ie, info about processor/ram/hd/graphic etc
<aLeSD> you could format everything and after mount your old home
<zoople> yeah but ive set it statically
<zoople> so i dont get what the deal is
<robacarp1> aLeSD: I am now seeing this.  but that wouldn't backup my users/passwords
<chamunks> Jordan_U, hmm amsn doesent show on the pgrep
<ntndo> Is it typical for Ubuntu to report more HDD capacity than windows?  Back when windows was installed as the only OS it showed 80GB hd capacty, Ubuntu shows 150GB
<chamunks> Jordan_U, can you force a user to log out via cli?
<aLeSD> robacarp1: it's a bit complicated ... I mean easy to backup ... but maybe hard to restore lol
<src> zoople ifconfig eth0 <your ip address> netmask <whatever your netmask> then route add default gw <whatever your gateway is>
<aLeSD> there're two files in /etc
<ikonia> chamunks kill their shell
<zsquareplusc> ntndo: hm. and how big should the disk be?
<zoople> ok right, ill give that a go
<aLeSD> passwd and groups I think
<ntndo> I'm not sure actually.
<Hagg1> Hi, can anyone guide me how to setup a common directory which should be writable and readable to a group? Ive tried umask 002 on the users, but the new files does not inherit the group ownership
<zoople> thanks
<ikonia> Hagg1: you need to put the sticky bit on the dir
<ntndo> zsquareplusc: windows said 60, Ubuntu says 150
<KlrSpz> http://www.pastebin.ca/1259780 --- doesn't show anything majorly out of wack, but randomly it freezes when starting XORG, any ideas? My xorg config is the default that dpkg-reconfigure spits out without specifying driver or resolution or anything.. when it works, it works fine... but that's rare, and i have to reboot the pc when it locks
<robacarp1> aLeSD: right...do I need to restore them in single user mode or something?
<aLeSD> robacarp1: but you have to understand more of unix-like system if you want to proceed in that way
<Jordan_U> chamunks: You can kill their gnome-session, be careful though because if you "log out" the user that is running update manager the upgrade will stop
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> reboot and boot from the liveCD then we mount that /dev/sdd5 again and do some reconfiguring
<chamunks> ikonia, i would do my own research on this but im working from my netbook and its cramped
<zsquareplusc> ntndo: yes, but how big is it really? i mean whats written in the label?
<Biscuit> n8tuser I'm om it
<koshari> Hagg1 why cant you just change the permissions?
<Baatti> I'm having an issue with my wireless network connection. I just turned on my computer and normally the connection starts automatically.  But this time it didn't.  It doesn't show any wireless networks available, only 'hidden networks' ... when I chose my network (that usually isn't hidden), and enter my password, it won't connect....help me please
<ikonia> chamunks: just open a browser
<Hagg1> ikonia: I've tried with 2770 on the directory, but that acted very strange with some users not allowed to read from the directory any more
<ntndo> I'd have to take it out to find out
<aLeSD> robacarp1: if u just restore that files ...
<chamunks> Jordan_U, :S
<robacarp1> aLeSD: well, I'll need to make sure that the user ids are all the same, right
<aLeSD> and group id
<ikonia> Hagg1: setguid if you want it to take the grop permissions
<aLeSD> the name could change
<chamunks> ikonia, i can only communicate with the computer via ssh right now the gdm is locked up but the update manager is still running my dist upgrade.
<zsquareplusc> ntndo: and where do you see that space? the disk free application for example summs up all memory it finds, not just the 1st hd
<Hagg1> koshari: because then user1 can not read/write to user2's files in that directory
<aLeSD> we 're all numbers
<aLeSD> uid numbers
<ikonia> chamunks: just do a who and kill the shell of the person you want to kill
<herrmess> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ntndo> zsquareplusc: disk usage analyser
<koshari> Hagg1 set the owner as a group and add the users to that group
<robacarp1> yea.
<Baatti> I'm having an issue with my wireless network connection. I just turned on my computer and normally the connection starts automatically.  But this time it didn't.  It doesn't show any wireless networks available, only 'hidden networks' ... when I chose my network (that usually isn't hidden), and enter my password, it won't connect....help me please
<Baatti> how do I stop my wireless networks from being 'hidden'?
<ikonia> Baatti: change it on the router
<aLeSD> robacarp1: and think on a partition for your /home ... it's very usefull
<zsquareplusc> ntndo: that the one with the circle showing the sizes? that tool sums up all it finds.
<ntndo> yea
<Hagg1> ikonia: yes, and 2770 is setguid + rw-rw----
<chamunks> Jordan_U, this is so strange i cant imagine whats locking this up..
<Baatti> ikonia no, not my personnal network, ALL wireless networks that are normally available, and NOT HIDDEN
<Hagg1> ikonia: if I'm not mistaken
<perfect> server irc.krakow.pl
<ikonia> Baatti: if networks are hidden it's because the router is not broadcasting sid
<Hagg1> ikonia: or rwxrwx--- I menat
<robacarp1> aLeSD: well, I am set on having /home on its own partition for sure now, but I still have a limping system with 15 users files on it....and they'd probably not like their passwords reset....its borked
<Baatti> ikonia I normally see like, 12 wireless networks available right here where I'm sitting...
<Baatti> currently NONE of them are listed...
<ikonia> Baatti: are they key based ?
<Baatti> ikonia key?  like WPA?
<aLeSD> robacarp1: if you 're not going to delete your /home
<ikonia> Baatti: that could be one way, you cant see the networks if you don't have the keys
<aLeSD> you can simply restore passwd ans groups
<zsquareplusc> Baatti: hardware antenna switch on laptop?
<Hagg1> koshari: there is no special ower, I see it more like a lot of users own the directory together, and everybody that is a member of the group should be able to read and write to all files in the directory
<Baatti> zsquareplusc yes, it's on
<chamunks> Jordan_U, maybe ill just let it run through for the night even though it says its going to take 13 hours
<robacarp1> aLeSD: will reinstalling without reformatting (leave the partitions, fs intact) pick up my current /home?
<sobersabre> hi. I have found a small bug in esvn package (it's not really a bug, it's a packaging issue)
<sobersabre> how do I report/fix it ?
<Biscuit> n8tuser ok I'm back in livecd ubuntu and have my terminal open and ready to go
<aLeSD> robacarp1: dunno I'm nooby in ubuntu ...I don't know how their scripts work
<Baatti> so um...yeah...how do I make my wireless stop HIDING available networks?
<zsquareplusc> Hagg1: there is the "users" group. chown the folder to that group. make it g=rw, and maybe set s bit too
<Hagg1> koshari: at the moment, I have all the users in a group "test" and the directory is chgrp to "test" and has "chmod 1770 test", it seams to work, but some users is not even able to read files correctly
<robacarp1> aLeSD: yea....I think I am going to pull the hd and swap it out for the same and install fresh there....then copy files over.  I'll manually set the user and group ids if I have to
<src> Hagg1, check permissions on the file
<robacarp1> aLeSD: this whole nonsense started when I nuked /usr/lib .... a big accident .... :-(
<MikeH> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, however, it takes ages to get to the Language selection screen, and after selecting my language
<src> how the hell do you nuke /usr/lib even by accident!?
<Hagg1> src: thanks, I think I've found the problem
<MikeH> it appears to freeze, whilst the animated cursor is still going, nothing has happened for over 20mins.
<MikeH> any ideas/
<aLeSD> robacarp1: evolution is an accident ... so ... be happy
<aLeSD> :D
<KlrSpz> http://www.pastebin.ca/1259780 --- doesn't show anything majorly out of wack, but randomly it freezes when starting XORG, any ideas? My xorg config is the default that dpkg-reconfigure spits out without specifying driver or resolution or anything.. when it works, it works fine... but that's rare, and i have to reboot the pc when it locks
<aLeSD> I mean the Darwin evolution stuff ... not the email client
<ohubuntu_> something weird keeps happening... whenever i open mozilla and do a search for anything containing the word 'transparent'... firefox closes.... what's going on
<robacarp> aLeSD: right *chuckle* ....i'll not start the religous debate, but I get to upgrade the machine from gutsy so that'll be good anyways
<src> science != religion
<aLeSD> well good luck
<Wald1> Anyone else have a problem with GIMP's save window going all crazy when you expand the file types menu?
<robacarp> aLeSD: thanks for bouncing ideas off of my head
<Pangea> My fresh Ubuntu server 8.04 with Xen (install ubuntu-xen-server) is broken!
<Whabo> ˙ǝɹoɟǝq pǝuǝddɐɥ ɹǝʌǝu ¿ɯooqɐʞ ʇuǝʍ pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ puɐ xnuıן pǝןןɐʇsuı ı ǝsɐǝןd sʎnnƃ dןǝɥ
<aLeSD> and keep attention to the dark side
<Pangea> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/xen/lowlevel/xc.so: undefined symbol: xc_domain_setcpuweight
 * robacarp walks away
<Whabo> ˙ǝɹoɟǝq pǝuǝddɐɥ ɹǝʌǝu ¿ɯooqɐʞ ʇuǝʍ pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ puɐ xnuıן  pǝןןɐʇsuı ı ǝsɐǝןd sʎnnƃ dןǝɥ
<aLeSD> Whabo: adin , drva , tri
<Pangea> what's happen with Xen on Hardy ? this sucks! I can't start xend !!
<Zeroyez> How come when I try to apt-get install firefox, it comes up with over 180 MB of dependancies, most being gnome tools?
<apeiron> Zeroyez, Because that's what Firefox uses on Linux.
<Whabo>  ¿ǝɯ dןǝɥ uɐɔ ʇɐɥʇ ǝuoʎuɐ ǝɹǝɥʇ sı ¿ʇɐɥʇ sı ʇɐɥʍ
<Pangea> Can someone help me?
<Finiras> why can't i format as ntfs using gparted and how to fix it?
<Zeroyez> I see, can I install iceweasel instead?
<apeiron> um
<aLeSD> Whabo: I could if you write in the right sense
<apeiron> That won't change anything.
<apeiron> Iceweasel is 99% Firefox.
<Zeroyez> When I used debian, iceweasel had no dependancy on gnome utilities...
<aLeSD> lol
<zsquareplusc> Whabo: seriously? left-to-right switch wrong? some languages are written in that direction
<erUSUL> Finiras: installing ntfsutils ??
<Pangea> WTF
<ohubuntu_> does firefox usually close when you type 'transparent' somewhere in it?
 * aLeSD "Whabo is funny"
<retro_> no
<Finiras> erusul: Couldn't find package ntfsutils
<Finiras> aptiget
<erUSUL> Finiras: ntfsprogs
<Whabo> ˙sǝןıɟ ƃıɟuoɔ ǝɥʇ ssǝɔɔɐ ʇouuɐɔ ı puɐ 'ןɐuıɯɹǝʇ ɥǝʇ uı uǝʌǝ uʍop ǝpısdn sı ʇxǝʇ ʎɯ ˙ʍou dn pǝssǝɯ sı pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ puɐ doʇdɐן ʎɯ uo nʇunqn pǝןןɐʇsuı ʇsnɾ ı 'pspǝןɐ
<crdlb> Whabo: please cut it out
<Biscuit> n8tuser anything left in the tank for my broken ubu?
<LjL> Whabo: that was boring two years ago already
<Finiras> thanks erusul
<Zeroyez> ex. on debian I'd apt-get install xfce4 xdm, then i'd do apt-get install iceweasel (it would say around 11 MB), i'd do the same on an ubuntu install except the only difference is now firefox requires 180 MB and a crapload of gnome utils
<chamunks> Jordan_U, thanks lots for the help.
<Jordan_U> chamunks: np
<src> take care
<yates> something's seriously wrong with my ubuntu system
<Katmai2007> thanks for your help everyine
<yates> 8.04
<Whabo>  ˙ǝɹǝɥ ɯoɹɟ dןǝɥ ʎuɐ ƃuıʇʇǝƃ ǝq ʇuoʍ ı ssǝnƃ ı xɥʇ
<LjL> Zeroyez: it doesn't really *require* them... you're probably thinking of "ubufox", which is a recommends, not a depends
<Jordan_U> yates: What?
<yates> it's been working fine for a few months
<minimec> Zeroyez: Firefox should'nt have any gnome dependancies... As you can install it on a kde desktop whitout problems...
<goldmetal> how to make usb flash drive bootable.  i have linux iso on flash drive.
<yates> just now, it's started hanging,
<LjL> Zeroyez: recommends are installed by default in ubuntu, but you can avoid installing them by doing "sudo aptitude --without-recommends install packagename"
<Guest50508> hay do uuids change on reboot?  cause in my fstab the devs keep changing on restart and i dont understand why
<n8tuser> Biscuit->open a terminal again and  sudo -i
<robacarp> is Intrepid stable enough for a samba PDC ?
<Biscuit> n8tuser done
<Zeroyez> mmk, so I can still run firefox perfectly without recommends, yes?
<poboy975linux> hello got another question
<yates> with Xorg and from one to two ld-something.so.2 processes together sucking 100 percent cpu
<LjL> Guest50508: UUIDs shouldn't change, they're actually made to be as long-lived as possible
<yates> brings the system to its knees
<richubuntu> hi every1!
<LjL> Zeroyez: if you can't, then that would be a bug in the package.
<Zeroyez> alright, thanks alot :)
<minimec> Zeroyez: I guess... yes.
<poboy975linux> anyone know why firefox wont open thepiratebay.org? nor microsoft.org? there are several websites it wont open, unless im using a proxy
<richubuntu> does any1 know how I can make my wireless card work?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> mount  /dev/sdd5 /mnt
<yates> the only thing i can recall that changed today was that i installed the mail-notification applet
<LjL> poboy975linux: have you tried with another browser? that sounds very much like a problem unrelated to ubuntu
<yates> anyone seen this behavior before?
<Jordan_U> poboy975linux: Are you running an old intrepid install ( not update to final ) ?
<poboy975linux> yeah, I tried opera, same thing. is there a firefox channel?
<rambo3> poboy975linux, ping thepiratebay.org
<poboy975linux> i'm running hardy 8.04
<Biscuit> n8tuser - I get: mount: special device /dev/sdd5 does not exist
<ampleyfly> I'm having some strange problem here... if I click Places -> Home folder (or any other folder), banshee pops up O.o
<rambo3> poboy975linux, try direct ip
<LjL> poboy975linux: wait. you just said you tried opera and it's the same thing, *so* you want to go to a firefox-specific channel? how does that make sense?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> fdisk -l  again and paste in pastebin the results..seems your hd mapping keeps on changing
<zoople> Hi, i was having troubles earlier with my ethernet. Tried to set it with ifconfig and that did not work
<Great_Gatsby> i cant connect to wireless
<LjL> poboy975linux: your router, or your ISP, is probably blocking those sites, or one of the ISP's links is down, most likely.
<poboy975linux> ok, just a sec pinging
<Great_Gatsby> im connected
<zoople> i got a "no buffer space available" error
<yates> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<Jordan_U> ampleyfly: Right click any directory in nautilus, go to properties and change the "open with" preference to "open folder"
<Great_Gatsby> but im only receiving bytes at a time
<quentusrex> Does anyone know how a business can setup and install their own Ubuntu based GPG keyserver?
<ampleyfly> Jordan_U: hey, thanks =)
<ampleyfly> Jordan_U: any idea why it does this? O.o
<poboy975linux> ok here ping resultshttp://paste.ubuntu.com/73544/
<Jordan_U> ampleyfly: np
<Guest50508> LjL: /dev's should be changing either unless i change the position of my drives....but everytime i restart all the drives are being mounted to wrong locations cause the devs slightly change....any ideas?  should i use the uuid instead of the /dev/sda1 stuff?
<poboy975linux> sorry, I dont normally use opera, only installed to try see if it would work
<Great_Gatsby> http://pastebin.com/m1c20c076
<zoople> im beggining to think it may be a driver issue? as my ethernet worked fine in previous releases
<erUSUL> Guest50508: yes; you should use uuid
<Great_Gatsby> can someone help me
<rambo3> poboy975linux,  that looks ok
<Biscuit> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/73545/
<Jordan_U> ampleyfly: It's a bug ( I think it only existed in the intrepid beta, did you upgrade early )
<LjL> Guest50508: yes, of course you should use the UUIDs, they exist to avoid that sort of problems to begin with. but i wouldn't know why your /dev/ files would change like that
<Great_Gatsby> im connected to wireless it says 100/100  but im only getting a couple bits at a time
<Great_Gatsby> http://pastebin.com/m1c20c076
<Guest50508> erUSUL
<Guest50508> how do i list out the ssids for each dev?
<Guest50508> the uuids
<Guest50508> sorry
<poboy975linux> when I try thepiratebay.org it just sits there, and does nothing
<ikonia> Guest50508: blikd
<ampleyfly> Jordan_U: Yeah
<ikonia> poboy975linux: don't use illegal wares sites then
<LjL> poboy975linux: on my browser, it redirects to the police's site. perhaps that's what you're experiencing.
<erUSUL> !uuid > Guest50508
<ubottu> Guest50508, please see my private message
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> yes, your hd keeps on shifting every reboot,  is there something in the bios where you can set the correct mapping? and boot priority?
<yates> hello?
<yates> 100 percent cpu time problem, anyone?
<xikkub> hi
<LjL> Great_Gatsby, that interface has no IP address assigned, so it's not really very connected. what's on the other hand, a DSL router?
<Biscuit> n8tuser I can certainly have a look, boot to BIOS then?
<poboy975linux> ok but why is it redirecting? i have a windows computer on same internet connection and it works just fine
<aLeSD> yates: depends are u running second life client ?
<xikkub> search for viruses? shutdown unused programs
<lumgwada> hi, is it possible to set new files  default group name in your bashrc as well as the  umask?
<ikonia> poboy975linux: not up for disscussion
<yates> no
<yates> aLeSD: no
<Great_Gatsby> yes LjL
<aLeSD> yates: I mean ... 100 % cpu usage is normal if the cpu is doing something
<tommyd> lumgwada: set your primary group
<yates> no shit?
<lumgwada> tommyd: thanks
<aLeSD> yates: start finding who is using your cpu
<yates> damn, thanks for that fine advice, aLeSD.
<poboy975linux> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> poboy975linux: not going to help you get to that site
<storrgie> I need networking help with my machine, anyone have a moment?
<Great_Gatsby> LjL, this has been happening for four weeks now , my wireless just suddenly quit on me and now when i try to connect this happens
<yates> i know who is using it. and i stated it here. look up! ^^^^
<tommyd> (hint: usermod -G groupname username)
<poboy975linux> it wont let me open microsoft.com either
<ikonia> yates: careful on the lagnauge please
<poboy975linux> nor hotmail.com
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> yeah, you have to reboot, and see what your bios have..see if there something there where the hd can be fixed to one lable
<ikonia> language even
<n8tuser> label
<Guest50508> so the # in the fstab file is like commenting out the line like // is?
<Baatti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6199852#post6199852
<Baatti> help
<poboy975linux> i dont think microsoft or hotmail.com are illegal sites
<ikonia> poboy975linux: didn't say it was
<afallenhope> what exactly is: /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<poboy975linux> help me with that then please
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to install curl?
<poboy975linux> i use hotmail for email
<erUSUL> Guest50508: yes on most conf files and in bash scripts # is for commenting out
<ikonia> poboy975linux: sorry no
<zsquareplusc> afallenhope: serial port for login
<n8tuser> ikonia you have a hint on how to make the kernel detect and assign same hd to same label all the time? i forget how to do this
<erUSUL> !software | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ralpho> I wish my computer was smart enoughto not go  there :)
<zsquareplusc> afallenhope: i mena text console
<afallenhope> zsquareplusc, hmm.. okay. ty
<tommyd> so what is wrong when Hardy's default logrotate instance tells me blatantly on /usr/sbin/logrotate -fd /etc/logrotate.conf that it happily rotated all configured logs, but then I see they're not rotated at all?
<LjL> Great_Gatsby: is there any other computer you can access the router from? if not, can you connect to the router via ethernet?
<Blues-> anyone know how to install curl? => sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<zsquareplusc> afallenhope: its what you get by pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<ikonia> n8tuser: sorry, say that again, I didn't quite get it
<poboy975linux> ok, whats wrong with my comp if some ubuntu users can see the sites, and i cant
<yates> no intelligent life here.
<bonhoffer> erUSUL, yes, but i thought that curl would be in the default distro
<Biscuit> n8tuser the 4 HDDs have a boot order in my BIOS, do I want to change it?
<yates> bye
<xikkub> RAID
<erUSUL> bonhoffer: wget is
<n8tuser> ikonia-> Biscuit's hd rotates to different labels everytime he boots, it switches between  /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd
<afallenhope> zsquareplusc, yeah figured as much thanks
<supercom32> Is there a simple way to duplicate/clone a users account so all the settings get cloned rather than back at default for laborus configuration again?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> hang a sec, lets see a what ikonia can suggest
<LjL> supercom32: well but sure, you just copy its home directory
<Biscuit> thanks n8tuser
<erUSUL> supercom32: backup the home folder ?
<zsquareplusc> supercom32: there is /etc/skel
<ikonia> n8tuser: it shouldl read the disk label every time, unless they both have the same label
<supercom32> /etc/skel?
<MHz128> hi all
<supercom32> well, if you copy the home folder, doesn't that cause big problems? When i remember doing that last, lots of stuff didn't startup right. hardcoded paths?
<ampleyfly> Jordan_U: so I guess you're running banshee on ubuntu, have you tried 1.4?
<nickrud> supercom32, the dot files (the files/folders starting with a period) in the home dir holds the configs. Copy them over, and change the ownership. There may be a few that have the home path hard coded in them, you can search for that with grep
<poboy975linux> I have a legitamate problem and you are refusing to help?????!?!?!?!?
<zsquareplusc> supercom32: that's user for new accounts, for example if you want to add some defaults for new users
<LjL> poboy975linux: is the DNS server the same on the linux machine and on the other machine?
<n8tuser> ikonia-> i dont know how his bios treats his hd, i have experienced those too before, and i forget what i have to do to keep it stable to name its same every reboot
<LjL> !patience | poboy975linux
<ubottu> poboy975linux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> n8tuser: shouldn't be anything to do with bios, should be disk labels only
<Great_Gatsby> can someone help me with my wireless problem
<poboy975linux> there is a difference between not knowing the answer and refusing to help because you think its an illega site or whatever
<n8tuser> ikonia-> so its in the udev? he can not even get beyond grub, as the label keeps changing from /dev/sdc to /dev/sdd
<calwig> does anyone know how exactly to get these new movies to play on VLC or Movie Player, the encoded data doesnt seem to decrypt
<Jordan_U> ampleyfly: No, I don't use banshee, I just lurk here far too often and had heard of the bug before :)
<supercom32> zsquareplusc: How do you configure this user? login as him?
<ikonia> n8tuser: ooh really, even at that level
<ikonia> n8tuser: grub should be using uuid so the name's shouldn't matter
<poboy975linux> LjL: im not sure, let me check
<Great_Gatsby> have you tried using ffmpeg to encode them to another format calwig
<calwig> DVD movies from Constantine Film do not play on VLC, does anyone know what i have to install
<Jordan_U> !dvd | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<calwig> Great_Gatsby: funny thing is I cant even read them, the player totally crashes as it starts to read the data,
<n8tuser> ikonia okay..let me peek at his menu.lst again
<nickrud> ikonia, except for the (hd0,0) section in the stanzas, those can get screwed from that
<Biscuit> n8tuser, ikonia, is my PC some sort of freak machine or something?
<ikonia> nickrud: not with device.map
<n8tuser> nickrud yeah we specified  root (hd3,4)  but since sdd changed to sdc  this is out of the window
<calwig> Jordan_U: I think i have all formats installed, I'll go thru this list again that you have posted, the issue is from the movie rental store's view that the movie manufacturers from Constantine Film have put a much bigger encryption cloud, even to play, so i can read the files, but are encrypted
<Great_Gatsby> all my drivers for the wireless card are installed
<MHz128> How can I disable a PCI wireless card from command line?
<Great_Gatsby> i switched out 4 now
<Great_Gatsby> nothing works
<Jordan_U> calwig: Do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<ampleyfly> Jordan_U: oh :P
<tripitakit> MHz128: ifdown wlan0
<calwig> Jordan_U: 99% sure, will check
<poboy975linux> LjL, not sure how to tell on windows machine what dns server its using
<Guest50508> if i use uuid= in fstab should i comment out the /dev/sda1 stuff then?
<Great_Gatsby> http://pastebin.com/m1c20c076
<Great_Gatsby> what is the problem?
<poboy975linux> but i could not open sites using ip address either
<zsquareplusc> network booting the livecd.. it doesnt find the network driver in the initrd. someone with experience in that field?
<Great_Gatsby> i used iwconfig
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> what is the order of boot  priority in the bios?
<MHz128> tripitakit, will that work if I've got both a usb and pci nic installed?
<Great_Gatsby> in gutsy when i would use nm-applet the bottom circle would light up green but then it would just keep trying to connect
<Great_Gatsby> no key
<MHz128> tripitakit, i only want to disable the PCI card
<Biscuit> n8tuser it is CD/DVD then SATA
<soho> hey guys, how can i know if my ubuntu is vuln?
<Great_Gatsby> can someone please help i need to get wireless working
<nickrud> Guest48487, replace the root=/dev/sd* with the root=uuid=
<calwig> Jordan_U: installed
<Great_Gatsby> im not going to have a wired connection for long
<tripitakit> MHz128: u'd check wich device is the one u want to disable
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> but is there like SATA 1 then SATA2 to correspond to which hd you've got?
<MHz128> tripitakit, cool thanks man!
<calwig> Jordan_U: it was my understanding that libdvdcss2 was the sort of "missing key" for the decryptiong process, but i dont know if they need to update it
<Tzunamii> Any known issues with cpu freq scaling in x64 with a Q6600, please?
<tripitakit> MHz128: check with iwconfig then ifdown the intended one
<Guest50508> if i use uuid= in fstab should i comment out the /dev/sda1 stuff then?
<LjL> poboy975linux: well, no idea then
<Biscuit> n8tuser in device priority it just has dvd then one HDD, but the next menu is Drives which has each HDD listen in order
<poboy975linux> I'm trying to find out.
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> in that other menu, whats the HDD order?
<nickrud> Guest50508, , replace the root=/dev/sd* with the root=uuid=
<calwig> Jordan_U: do you think emailing the developers of libdvdcss2 and ask them if they could try these types of movies could get me an answer, or do you think i should research more perhaps on this before i email them
<Biscuit> n8tuser they each have a full name: SATA4M... HDD:5S... SATA:PM... SATA:3M...
<poboy975linux> if I add a bunch of dns ips into network config, would that help?
<Guest50508> nickrud: my fstab example right now looks like this.../dev/sdf1	/media/Documents	ext3	defaults	0	0
<Baatti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6199852#post6199852  <--- please help me
<soho> hey guys, how can i know if my ubuntu is vuln?
<LjL> poboy975linux: if you say you can't connect even if you go straight to the IP address... then no, it would not.
<LjL> soho: "vuln"?
<tripitakit> soho: vulnerable to what?
<soho> yeah exploitable
<nickrud> Guest48487, ah, fstab not menu.lst. Yes, replace the /dev/sdf1 with UUID=<uuid>.
<soho> to anything
<soho> i want to know how secure my ibex is
<LjL> soho: yes, it's exploitable.
<tripitakit> soho: give here your public ip ;)
<nickrud> Guest50508, see above, I hate these guest names
<soho> how can i prevent it?
<LjL> soho: the probability that some yet to be discovered exploit exists for your Ubuntu release approaches 100%.
<soho> do i need to harden my kernel?
<LjL> soho: you cannot prevent it.
<lappy> anyone here that could help me with an "opengl" problem? got to warn you I am a complete linux noob
<Guest50508> nickrud:  thanks
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> well try to get the correct order, to match your menu.lst entries.. hopefully that will fix it..or else if it keeps changing we are out of luck for now
<tripitakit> soho we'll spend the night trying to expolit it
<tripitakit> :D
<rdw200169_> soho: you're relatively secure if you're running behind a NAT firewall, like a normal wireless router or something
<Jordan_U> calwig: I found at least one other mailing list post about constantine films not working with libdvdcss so you should look to see if it's been addressed already, if not the developers may need access to one of these new encrypted DVD's to work with.
<LjL> soho: you can also realize, however, that if you keep your system updated, safe from physical intrusion and perhaps behind a NAT'ing router, chances of anything bad happening are pretty low.
<rdw200169_> soho: and have something like the firestarter firewall running
<soho> is there one forlinux?
<zsquareplusc> oh well. i should learn to have problems others can easily solve :p
<nickrud> soho, yet, the odds of your ibex being compromized approaches zero, if you have no net facing services. You're only really vulnerable to socially engineered  compromizing software
<soho> i thought the best way to keep linux secure was to harden the kernel?
<Great_Gatsby> can anyone help me
<Great_Gatsby> http://pastebin.com/m1c20c076
<LjL> soho: nonsense.
<Great_Gatsby> i cannot connect to any wireless router
<soho> oh
<Biscuit> n8tuser, how will I know which corresponds to which when menu.lst and my BIOS refers to them in different ways? Could I go into XP to work out which drive is which (they each have a different size) and then work out how menu.lst refers to them each?
<Great_Gatsby> key , no key
<poboy975linux> so, I only have one internet connection....its a broadband dial up through tethering my phone to windows xp maching. ics sharing to network and this linux box and a linux laptop. windows box has no problem with any site at all. both linux machines most sites work, some need proxy.
<rdw200169_> soho: you really don't need to go to any elaborate measure, regardless, the linux kernel is already has excellent security
<whileimhere> Hi I have a xml file. what program would allow me to look at it without all the extra code?
<tripitakit> soho: remembere that you have ufw as default firewall and a guiufw (or ufwgui)
<LjL> soho: there's no such thing as the "best way" to make something "secure" in general. security is a compromise that depends on your needs.
<soho> true
<herrmess> Is there any way from nautilus to do something like "Open Terminal Here" ?
<semtido> scripts
<rdw200169_> tripitakit: not true... ufw is only a wrapper for iptables, and it's not installed by default
<calwig> Jordan_U: sweet, thanks, looking helps, since ive never had problems, but confirmation from the movie store made me see that it wasnt my dvd player since i had other movies not from CF. Ive tried 3 movies from CF and they all dont play, from 2005 and on approx. I'll google a bit more... got the link that you found on the issue?
<soho> LjL is it possible
<ralpho> iptables firewalls are real good
<tripitakit> soho do you have any server runnin on your pc?
<LjL> soho: if you don't know what compromise you're looking for, then you're probably best off just using Ubuntu as provided by default, as the developers strive to make it very secure for the average user.
<soho> to update a kernel or compile it?
<Great_Gatsby> anyone?
<soho> no i dont tripitakit
<Great_Gatsby> halp?
<rdw200169_> soho: regardless, just install firestarter, enjoy it's easiness, and go on with your life feeling secure ;)
<LjL> soho: yes. it's also strongly discouraged.
<tripitakit> rdw200169_: i guess in intrepid is on by default
<soho> LjL how come?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> match the hd size yes,  look at what you pasted earlier
<Biscuit> thanks n8tuser I'm on it
<soho> what if i was on hardy haron, but watned to update to a new kernel?
<rdw200169_> tripitakit: yeah, but it should be just drop-default policy in iptables, though i'm not sure, i haven't upgraded yet
<LjL> soho: because the packaged kernel that comes with your Ubuntu release was tuned and tested for it. months have been spent doing that.
<soho> oh
<fsufitch> hi. i'm having a problem with evolution. doing a regular contact search in the contacts view works fine, but when  i try to use the "To..." picker, i can't get any search results!
<soho> right
<LjL> soho: if you want to roll your own kernel, you'll actually *miss any pushed security updates*, for a start, which would *open* your system to very serious security risks.
<mn> How do I get OpenOffice.org 3 ?
<Jordan_U> calwig: http://www.via.ecp.fr/via/ml/libdvdcss-devel/2007-05/msg00000.html
<rdw200169_> soho: as long as you have a drop input policy in ubuntu, and don't run any services, like a webserver or something, you're fine
<soho> yeah i dont run anything
<ikonia> !give pici a test
 * PiercedWolf gives pici some sweets
 * GibbaTheHutt gives pici 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Narcissus gives ikonia a spoon
<Great_Gatsby> vaginal fluid on the brain
<calwig> Jordan_U: super good... i will look into it tanks!
<Pici> ..
<ikonia> Pici: got it
<soho> rdw200169_ but i always hear of ssh exploits
<soho> am i afected by that?
<semtido> ??
<rdw200169_> soho: then don't use ssh!
<soho> i dont? i dont think
<binarymutant> anyone know when synaptic going to include screenshots from screenshots.debian.net ?
<soho> i use terminal
<mn> How do I get OpenOffice.org 3 ?
<rdw200169_> soho: the exploits are only affecting people that have a running ssh server, open to a network
<rdw200169_> soho: but the default firewall won't allow access
<soho> oh ok
<soho> i dont run ssh server
<ikonia> !give pici another test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rdw200169_> soho: perfect, you shouldn't have a problem
<soho> great
<soho> :P
<mn> !OpenOffice.org
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Wicked> how do i fake a install with apt? to see what it will install
<rdw200169_> soho: most of the possible exploits affect server based applications, like web servers, etc...
<Wicked> !apt
<Zig-Zag> Hi im having issues with my resolution , ive tried nvidia-xconfig but get the message that data is incomplete in /ect/X11/xorg.conf.
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<semtido> is there a way to get working drivers for an ATI X1650XT (AGP) on 8.10?
<carter> anyone here
<carter> lol
<soho> yeah
<nickrud> Wicked, use the --dry-run option
<erUSUL> !ati | semtido
<ubottu> semtido: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carter> does anyone know if wine supports itunes
<semtido> i install a driver
<herrmess> re ssh -- how "safe" is it to run it on a random high port, say 45454 ?
<semtido> but when system starts it is all f***d up
<tripitakit> Wicked: dpkg -l packagename will list the file of that package
<mmarcio> alguem sabe dizer porque o emessene não aparece a lista de contato
<n8tuser> herrmess-> as safe as it is in port 22
<soho> rdw200169_ do you use any other linux distro besides ubuntu?
<semtido> o emesene ta xeio de bugs
<rdw200169_> soho: the other stuff, like viruses in windows from executable code in e-mails, and all that, is caught very quickly in linux and squashed immediately
<carter> ?
<semtido> tens a ultima versao?
<smorron> hello everyone does anyone know how to connect an ipod touch to ubuntu 8.10
<rdw200169_> soho: regardless of the fact that it happens rarely
<nickrud> semtido, portuguese?
<erUSUL> !pt | semtido
<semtido> yes
<retro_> herrmess: there are portscanners, which finds it
<ubottu> semtido: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<semtido> ok
<nickrud> !pt | Semidios
<tripitakit> Wicked:ops, sorry:   dpkg -L packagename will list the file of that package
<ubottu> Semidios: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rdw200169_> soho: sometimes i fool around with the others, though i've preffered ubuntu for years and years now
<semtido> he asked in portuguese
<herrmess> n8tuser : surely portscanners don't pass all ports on a machine...?
<fsufitch> posting again. i'm having a problem with evolution. doing a regular contact search in the contacts view works fine, but when  i try to use the "To..." picker, i can't get any search results!
<soho> coool
<mn> How do I get OpenOffice.org 3 ?
<smorron> hello everyone does anyone know how to connect an ipod touch to ubuntu 8.10
<nickrud> semtido, lousy nick complete, #ubuntu-pr or #ubuntu-br
<nickrud> semtido, lousy nick complete, #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<erUSUL> !ipod | smorron
<ubottu> smorron: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rdw200169_> soho: ubuntu is usually ahead of the others, when it comes to top of the line everything, while still having ease-of-use
<herrmess> smorron : try gtkpod
<Wicked> tripitakit, ok ill try it
<retro_> mn: try http://www.openoffice.org/
<semtido> lousy nick complete?
<semtido> didnt get that
<rdw200169_> soho: also, note, that if you really want to make your linux more secure, you could fool around with selinux, which is part of the linux kernel (in ubuntu)
<smorron> gtkpod won't read a mount
<rdw200169_> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nickrud> semtido, I sent a message to the wrong nick, not yours.
<mn> retro_: can I not get it from the repos?
<erUSUL> smorron: tried banshee?
<semtido> ok
<n8tuser> herrmess-> they find out if they are that determined
<rdw200169_> soho: and AppArmor
<minimec> smorron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<rdw200169_> soho: and there are tools available that catch viruses in e-mails:
<soho> okay
<rdw200169_> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<retro_> mn: there is deb file on their website
<soho> w32 virues dont run on ubuntu right?>
<smorron> i've tried them all
<rdw200169_> soho: that's right
<smorron> for some reason they aren't working
<Jordan_U> mn: Are you using intrepid?
<barlrol> nickrud:  can i also use uuid in the exports file for nfs shares?
<mn> yes
<retro_> mn: or add this repo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<herrmess> n8tuser : hmm... an if I allow ssh only from a specific ip address?
<nickrud> barlrol, that I don't know, i don't use nfs
<Marquisk2> Does anyone know where or how I can get Left 4 Dead Dedicated server files?
<retro_> mn: and then do update
<Jordan_U> mn: Add this repository and update your system https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<rdw200169_> soho: you can look at the whole mess in this perspective: the same people who wrote viruses 20 years ago, and were really good at it, are now doveloping for linux ;)
<Biscuit> n8tuser I can find the full names of each HDD listed in XP's device manager, but I'm struggling to correlate their names to which is actually which. Explorer only details their size without names whilst Device Manager lists names but no sizes. And rather irritatingly 3 of them have very very similar ID's
<poboy975linux> ok LjL: here are my dns that windows box is using http://paste.ubuntu.com/73557/
<mn> to which file?
<retro_> mn: new version will be downloaded
<fsufitch> posting again. i'm having a problem with evolution. doing a regular contact search in the contacts view works fine, but when  i try to use the "To..." picker, i can't get any search results! if any one has ANY idea what's going on, it would be greatly appreciated
<n8tuser> herrmess-> pretty save, include it in /etc/deny.host ?
<Jordan_U> mn: System -> Administration -> Software Sources or /etc/apt/sources.list
<soho> rdw200169_ you mean they are trying to make them for linux?
<soho> why!?
<rdw200169_> soho: the same punk kids from 20 years ago, who thought it was fun to steal someones desktop or keystrokes, have matured, grown up, and now see things in a different perspective
<herrmess> n8tuser : nope, only as an incoming firewall rule. Isn't it enough?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> reference the output you had for ubuntu livecd  when we did fdisk -l
<soho> oh
<ikonia> !give ikonia lunch
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Biscuit> n8tuser, ok, bear with me
<smorron> i guess ipod touch 2.1 software is not supported by intrepid... i don't get why
<n8tuser> herrmess-> i can not vouch for totality of security, you have to do what ever it takes for you to get comfy
<herrmess> n8tuser sure :)
<poboy975linux> ok, when I type in ip address manually, it says looking up, the gives me name of site, the waiting on site,.........then nothing
<rdw200169_> soho: on top of everything, ubuntu goes the extra mile, and uses md5 sums of the packages, along with gpg encryption, etc... to secure the source of downloaded files
<uvacav> is there a way to take the handles off of a gnome-panel? they wont' go transparent so they dont look right
<Jordan_U> smorron: Has the 2.1 firmware been jailbroken yet?
<soho> i dont know what that means, i know md5 and gpg encrypt are
<rdw200169_> soho: you can check the md5 sum, for example, of a downloaded .iso from a mirror, to verify that you got the correct .iso, and not a hacked one
<soho> but why is that significant?
<LjL> poboy975linux: i don't care *which* dns you're using, i only care whether or not they're the same that you're using in Ubuntu. also, if the same happens with IP addresses, then DNS aren't relevant at all
<soho> ohh
<equex> i realize this is not an ubunto problem, but it seems that my computer wont start memtest86 from any of the k/kubuntu distros i have. i select the memory test menu item from the cd menu and then it clears the screen and just sits there with a blinking cursor top left. i can boot any os. but memtest wont work. any ideas?
<soho> yeah i knew that :P
<soho> i usually never check though
<smorron> yes i have it jailbroken
<soho> i should start
<AnnoyingMouse_> hi guys. doing a small prez to new linux recruit 2nite. topic is linux/ubuntu & media - focus on audio production
<AnnoyingMouse_> any advice
<smorron> Jordan_U, i do have it jailbroken
<LjL> equex: i don't know, but this *is* an ubuntu problem
<rdw200169_> soho: then there's the whole 'package signing' thing that takes place in the ubuntu repo's
<AnnoyingMouse_> recommendations?
<poboy975linux> ok, sorry about that...any ideas? I can ping site ok, just cant open in a browser
<LjL> equex: are you sure the CD is good? have you verified it?
<erUSUL> poboy975linux: try « echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<rdw200169_> soho: so if a repo's domain is taken over, in an attempt to distribute hacked packages, they won't pass the key check ;)
<equex> LjL: i tried 5 different ubuntu cd's from version 5 to 7
<soho> cool
<soho> rdw200169_ ever try a linuxapp called aircrack?
<poboy975linux> came back  with a    0
<smorron> does anyone know how to set up samba..i've set it up the right way but i haven't been able to sync both systems
<smorron> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<erUSUL> poboy975linux: after that try to access the websites that failed
<rdw200169_> soho: yes, i used it on my mac, that's why you shouldn't use wep keys on a wireless network
<LjL> equex: does that only happen from the CD? because you know, you can start memtest from GRUB in an *installed* system, too
<soho> does it also work for WPA?
<rdw200169_> soho: nope, that's why wpa was created
<LjL> soho: if you use weak passwords.
<rdw200169_> LjL, true, true
<rdw200169_> soho: but you could go hardcore, and severely lock down a wireless network running something like coovachilli
<Jordan_U> smorron: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Firmware%202.0%20and%202.0.1%20will%20not%20sync
<poboy975linux> sorry nope. I refreshed the proxy version at same site and it loaded in about 5 seconds, the regiular is still waiting, after about 30
<rdw200169_> soho: check coova.org, but that's a little overkill for a small operation
<equex> LjL i dont have a real linux install on this box right now... (i plan to tough, i kind of forgot that i cant dual boot linux/windows in raid mode!)
<equex> atleast i dont think i can.
<soho> hah
<erUSUL> poboy975linux: do « echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<jasuus> ok, so i have a cd in my cdrom and i can see the files on the cd with the file browser.   the icon on my desktop seems to show that the cdrom is mounted.  I can copy the files to my harddrive by clicking and dragging.  how do i copy from a terminal?  I cant seem to find where it is mounted to
<erUSUL> poboy975linux: to undo the mod
<apeiron> jasuus, type mount
<poboy975linux> ok did that
<jasuus> apeiron, ok, what am i lookign for?
<apeiron> jasuus, Something like /media/cdrom probably.
<Biscuit> n8tuser I've worked out the BIOS boot order is C, G, E, F and I'm just loading up liveCD to have a look there
<jasuus> apeiron, yea, thats what i thought...nothing is there
<aguitel> b
<aguitel> b
<aguitel> b
<aguitel> b
<FloodBot1> aguitel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<szymon> fgh\
<szymon> sdfg
<jasuus> maybe its a bug?
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> cool, and make sure they match
<soho> hmm rdw200169_ actually i do have a webserver running on my ubuntu
<Biscuit> so n8tuser I need to go back into my device.map?
<soho> i didnt notice that
<apeiron> jasuus, That's odd. =\
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> yeah that too to confirm
<LjL> equex: it doesn't give you any message, such as for instance something about not fitting in memory?
<apeiron> jasuus, Can you paste the output of mount to the pastebin in the topic?
 * apeiron is curious
<Wicked> hello all. when instaling the server..it asks to install "dns server" what exactly does this install?
<apeiron> Wicked, Do you have hosts on your network that you need to provide nameservices for?
<Slart> Wicked: just guessing.. but I think bind
<erUSUL> Wicked: bind the dns server
<LjL> Wicked: a Domain Name Server
<apeiron> Oh, misread.
<apeiron> sorry
<equex> LjL: nope, absolutely no message. might the problem be that the motherboard is in raid mode ?
<rdw200169_> soho: well, then you should research securing apache2
<lion> thank you
<soho> im removing it
<LjL> Wicked: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_name_system
<Wicked> well thats all it installs?
<Wicked> i know aht nameservers are
<jasuus> apeiron, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73561/
<apeiron> It and its dependencies, of course.
<Wicked> but inm trying to find out what packages are actually installed when i install that
<Wicked> just bind?
<Wicked> or...?
<Wicked> its the dns server if you run "tasksel"
<apeiron> jasuus, Look under /home/jasuus/.gvfs/
<storrgie1> anyone here a network guru? I have not been able to find help on a seemingly simple issue for several days
<jasuus> apeiron, nice
<soho> hmm rdw200169_ that is weird
<jasuus> apeiron, thx man
<soho> i removed apache but its still there
<soho> any ideas?
<LjL> Wicked: "man tasksel" will show there is a "--task-packages" option to list installed packages
<apeiron> jasuus, Share the magic. :D
<erUSUL> !ask | storrgie1
<ubottu> storrgie1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wicked> LjL, :-o cool thx =)
<soho> should i delete /www where my .html files are?
<storrgie1> I have a wlan interface and a eth interface, both are connected and the wlan is connected to the internet. But I cannot get to the internet on my machine
<LjL> Wicked: (and, yes, it installs bind9 and bind9-doc, and of course their dependencies)
<Jordan_U> calwig: still there?
<LjL> soho: how do you know it's still there?
<poboy975linux> so any more ideas?
<erUSUL> storrgie1: what error do you get?
<neozen> storrgie1: got some complicated firewall rules blocking outgoing to remote port 80?
<ardchoille> I think my alsamixer is broke, it only shows Master. The Volume Control window, however, shows several settings in the Playback tab. What's up?
<soho> i typed http localhost
<soho> and my webpage loaded
<storrgie1> neozen: erUSUL I am betting its more due to my routing tables...
<soho> and /www still has my html fils
<soho> files*
<Biscuit> right n8tuser I've got sda1 as drive e: (last to boot), sdb1 is f: (2nd last in boot order), sdc1/2/5/6/7 is my partitioned c: drive (1st to boot) and sdd1 is g: drive (2nd to boot)!
<erUSUL> storrgie1: well an actual error msg from ping or the web browser would be very helpfull
<calwig> Jordan_U: yes im here, im going in 2 mins somewhere then back in about 20 mins, yo
<storrgie1> neozen: erUSUL check out this post to see what I am doing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981622
<erUSUL> storrgie1: unracheable host? host not known? any other?
<storrgie1> erUSUL: ping: unknown host google.com
<calwig> Jordan_U: send me a msg back soon
<Jordan_U> calwig: I think I have found a solution
<LjL> equex: shouldn't be, really, but who knows. i call that a bug, i suggest you report it (state your hardware specs in detail, and the fact that you've verified the CD and that other options in the boot menu work)
<neozen> storrgie1: ok... do you have a valid dns server? (check /etc/resolv.conf)
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> looks good, now modify menu.lst  instead of that  hd3,4  to hd2,4
<erUSUL> storrgie1: what ip are assigned on wlan0 and eth0 ?
<LjL> soho: then that's because you removed the package but the program is still running in memory. either reboot, or type "sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop"
<Biscuit> superb, I'm on it now n8tuser, thanks
<leleobhz> how can i use hal-stop-polling in ubuntu/
<storrgie1> erUSUL: neozen when I booted up the machines both interfaces got an IP, but neither could get internet, no ping outside... but I could ping between them. So I unplugged the crossover and plugged back in, both had internet.....
<Jordan_U> calwig: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdread/+bug/182385 Still reading but it says "fix released" in debian so you can try grabbing libdvdread from debian unstable ( though, again, I am still reading the comments on the report )
<soho> hmm let me try
<leleobhz> package search told me have no package with this file
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> i have to leave now, i have an appointment..sorry it took this long..
<storrgie1> neozen: nothinig in the resolve.conf
<n8tuser> Biscuit-> perhaps someone can follow up
<soho> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/apache2 not found.
<storrgie1> erUSUL: wlan its 192.168.1.x scheme, eth is 192.168.7.x scheme
<neozen> storrgie1: hmmm... usually that's bad
<Biscuit> no worries n8tuser, really appreciate all you've done, you've been a star
<poboy975linux> ok so here is what I get when I try the traceroute http://paste.ubuntu.com/73566/
<neozen> storrgie1: you need a dns server in order to resolve hostnames (like google.com)
<Biscuit> thanks ever so much
<poboy975linux> stops at last entry
<soho> how come when ever i minimize my firefox or any application on ibex it does not go into my toolbar?
<phaidros> hi, how could I give another user access to the soundcard?
<erUSUL> storrgie1: what is default gw on Main Box ?
<LjL> storrgie1, fwiw, the standard range for that class is 192.168.x.x, so those two "ranges" you mentioned really overlap
<apeiron> soho, If you just want to stop it after having uninstalled it, 'sudo killall -9 httpd' should do, though will stop other httpds too.
<cyberix> Which font package fixes this page? http://got.wikipedia.org/
<Jordan_U> calwig: "Either the debian patch doesn't fix the bug, or the debian bug reported is a different one." :( but the comment before that suggests that it may be fixed in intrepid, are you using 8.10 ?
<Gnea> phaidros: make sure they're part of the audio group
<storrgie1> LjL I would like to do the eth0 on a 10.0.0.x range, but i couldnt get that to work at all
<storrgie1> erUSUL: the gateway for wlan is 192.168.1.1
<phaidros> Gnea: thanx
<phaidros> cyberix: this page is broken, doesnt identify correct imho
<soho> httpd: no process killed
<storrgie1> erUSUL: so to get internet to work I did this:  sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<soho> how come when ever i minimize my firefox or any application on ibex it does not go into my toolbar?
<storrgie1> LjL could i get the eth0 to work on the 10. scheme, and have my wlan on 192.168 scheme and get internet working? I would really like that
<phaidros> cyberix: sry, i could be wrong, dunno which fontpackage helps you
<erUSUL> storrgie1: well i suspect that depending on what interface comes up ñater you get gw via wlan0 (when it works) or via eth0 (when it does not work becouse the raid box is not a router)
<neozen> soho: toolbar? guess you mean taskbar?
<erUSUL> storrgie1:  ñater == later
<soho> yes
<Gnea> phaidros: should just be a System->Administration->Users and Groups
<soho> sorry the taskbar
<soho> any ideas neozen
<neozen> soho: does either of your panels contain a tasklist?
<storrgie1> erUSUL: so what i just did was restart the RAID box, same issue... no internet... and added the gateway, but it does not work this time
<soho> no
<neozen> soho: forget the exact name of the panel-applet in gnome
<neozen> soho: *I forget
<soho> i had avant windows manager, but i upgraded to ibex
<soho> then my ubuntu got broken
<neozen> soho: ahh
<neozen> soho: drag
<soho> its all awn fault
<soho> !!!!
<storrgie1> how can I get network manager to generate the proper ip into the resolve.conf file?
<apeiron> cyberix, It's Gothic, apparently.
<neozen> soho: I take it you didn't keep a backup copy of xinitrc, .xinitrc etc
<cyberix> I can only find some Japanese Gothic fonts
<soho> no i didnt
 * neozen nods
<cyberix> But I remember getting it to work by installing all available font packages
<soho> ;(
<neozen> soho: happened to us all once
<soho> should i try to upgrade again
<cyberix> Which is something I'd not want to do
<soho> will that fix the problem?
<erUSUL> storrgie1: what is the output of "ip route" ? paste.ubuntu.com
<neozen> soho: I say follow the directions to install avant properly again
<soho> does it work for ibex?
<marcham89> Hello. Quick question. Under the wireless network section. I picked my network and hit show password, but it shows this odd string of numbers and letters. How do I check the actual password?
<storrgie1> erUSUL: netstat -rn ?
<neozen> soho: don't know
<storrgie1> erUSUL:
<storrgie1> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d60d8b048 sorry
<omucuvaca> hello again...is there any way i can create a software RAID 1 AFTER installing ubuntu?
<erUSUL> storrgie1: i find "ip route" output easier to read but whatever you want
<erUSUL> storrgie1: looks sane
<storrgie1> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d192deeea
<Guest83426> hello everybody ! I can't save my visual effects so the system don't load the awn window manager on startup
<storrgie1> erUSUL: thats on the working machine, that remember I had to unplug the crossover and plug it back in to get working
<erUSUL> storrgie1: can you post the one you have when it is not working?
<TVVCR6> I'm having a problem with my audio drivers
<TVVCR6> I have an M-Audio Delta 1010LT
<TVVCR6> I'm not getting any sound. What do I do?
<storrgie1> erUSUL: yes one moment
<Konstanty> while trying to use my canoscanLiDE 70 scanner with xsane, i get the following error: "Failed to open device 'c4|:/dev/video0': invalid argument"  is there a way to remedy this problem?
<minimec> Twigathy: Alt+F2 gstsreamer-properties
<minimec> TVVCR6: Alt+F2 gstsreamer-properties
<Great_Gatsby> evince isnt saving my place in books anymore
<Konstanty> ﻿while trying to use my canoscanLiDE 70 scanner with xsane, i get the following error: "Failed to open device 'c4|:/dev/video0': invalid argument"  is there a way to remedy this problem?
<Great_Gatsby> how do i fix that?
<storrgie1> erUSUL: here, this might be more helpful
<storrgie1> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d4d38d669
<Guest83426> Hi! How can I save my visual settings?
<erUSUL> storrgie1: there is no default gw on the second case. works if you set up it manually?
<Konstanty> while trying to use my canoscanLiDE 70 scanner with xsane, i get the following error: "Failed to open device 'c4|:/dev/video0': invalid argument"  is there a way to remedy this problem?
<wayneward> i have a problem with music skipping occasionally on intrepid it never did it on hardy heron anyone else noticed any skipping ? im on a asus 701 laptop...
<dewente> what is the name of the most email server ?
<storrgie1> erUSUL: i could add one, but it doesnt seem to work now... it has worked before... I dont understand the inconstancy
<erUSUL> storrgie1: neither do i...
<TVVCR6> minimec: I'm pressing alt+f2 but nothing happens
<eviking> plain ubuntu 8.04 on asus eee: I need to be able to "drag" windows up to be able to see all of them. This shoul be possible by holding ALT down while using the mouse/right click. But it is not....
<dewente> what is the name of the most use email server ? in linux
<wayneward> postfix
<kkathman> Can one change the "name" of the computer with relative ease?  Someone set mine up as "user-desktop" and want to give it a name
<wayneward> sendmail
<aguitel> anyone use epson stylus cx 5600 ?
<erUSUL> dewente: in ubuntu default MTA is postfix. exim4 is well supported too
<storrgie1> erUSUL: not sure why it works when i unplug and plug crossover sometimes, this is such a pain in the ass. I cant access my 2tb array of music!!!
<Konstanty> ﻿while trying to use my canoscanLiDE 70 scanner with xsane, i get the following error: "Failed to open device 'c4|:/dev/video0': invalid argument"  is there a way to remedy this problem?
<anteaya> any suggestions on how to recover removed file links?
<seanh> Can anyone tell me how to switch my video driver? I think I'm using xserver-xorg-video-intel by default, and I'm getting something like bug #111257 (except I'm getting without using compiz). I think switching video driver might get around it, maybe switching to xserver-xorg-video-i810? But I don't know how to make the switch
<zsquareplusc> Konstanty: do you also have a webcam? it might be opening the wrong device
<tilkster> hey im back
<tilkster> www.bridealicious.net
<tilkster> srry
<FloodBot1> tilkster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TVVCR6> I need help with audio
<erUSUL> storrgie1: well to simplify network why you do not disable the wirelles in main box and just configure raid box to act as router (share inet with main box) ?
<minimec> TVVCR6: alt+f2 should give you a little command window in the gnome desktop environment
<tilkster> http://rafb.net/p/uE8bi110.html
<TVVCR6> Oh
<tilkster> help!
<TVVCR6> I'll just open up terminal manually
<storrgie1> erUSUL: i like to run them independently, I really think it would be simpler to solve the issue for both machines, they both need to get internet from wireless and they both need to have IP's on the crossover
<TVVCR6> "bash: gstsreamer-properties: command not found"
<storrgie1> erUSUL: the raid box is on 24/7 running VM's while the main box is just for playing media and games usually
<minimec> Konstanty: http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/canon-lide-70.html
<thiebaude> how do i get the floppy drive icon on my menu in 8.10?
<Konstanty> ﻿zsquareplusc:  thanks.
<wayneward> whats a floppy drive!!??!!  hee hee
<thiebaude> lol
<TVVCR6> minimec: "bash: gstsreamer-properties: command not found"
<NDle55> hello im having troubles compiling pftpfxp-mew. ./configure goes fine But when i do "make dynamic" i get this error: In member function 'voi Cserver::SortFilelist(bool, bool)': error: array bound forbidden after parenthesized type-id    note: try removing the parentheses around type-id. I found a topic about it suggesting installing another C-compiler.Any ideas?
<apeiron> wow. People still use floppies?
<eviking> i use punch cards...
<thiebaude> apeiron: i got my bookmarks saved on it
<apeiron> NDle55, Probably want to fix the code so it says 'void' instead of 'voi'.
<minimec> TVVCR6: so you are not using gnome ;)
<wayneward> depends if they can use the computer and hold the zimma frame at same time!!   hee heee
<TVVCR6> minimec: Huh?
<TVVCR6> minimec: I am using gnome
<TVVCR6> Ubuntu 8.10
<erUSUL> storrgie1: you said you use dhcp. what about using static ips on the wlan0 interface ?? maybe that helpts setting the routes right
<storrgie1> erUSUL: i know this is a huge pain in the but, but i figured it would be simple... I had it working in hardy in like 10 minutes
<storrgie1> erUSUL: I could do that
<bk-bk> hi there, how to convert with alien rpm to deb files ?
<eviking> plain ubuntu 8.04 on asus eee: I need to be able to "drag" windows up to be able to see all of them. This shoul be possible by holding ALT down while using the mouse/right click. But it is not....  Any suggestions as to how I can activate this?
<zsquareplusc> NDle55: sometims it helps to use gcc-3.3 or the like insteaf of a 4.x and then you need to tell that to conf. like "CC=gcc-3.3 configure"
<minimec> TVVCR6: the gstreamer-properties are installed in a normal ubuntu/gnome environment.
<minimec> TVVCR6: by default...
<TVVCR6> minimec: Then why isn't it working for me?
<storrgie1> erUSUL: I dont think thats the problem, i think its something to do with when network manager makes the wireless connection, it makes it AFTER eth0 is connected. So it doesnt set up the routing or resolving properly... but i dont understand these aspects of networking enough to fix it myself
#ubuntu 2008-11-18
<woody86> is anyone here good with deciphering bootcharts?
<NDle55> zsquareplusc: ty, i'll try it out
<hacked```> guys, you know grep, how can i make sure that 2 strings are boh on the same line, i tried grep -E '(STRING1|STRING2)' but that fails miserably
<pumpkin> i want to burn a DVD under 8.10. The system is a fresh install and it cannot find the DVD-R. Windows and debian find and write these mediums just fine. What next?
<minimec> TVVCR6: I don't have a clue.
<TVVCR6> D:
<TVVCR6> Well what do I do?
<wayneward> have you updated?
<erUSUL> storrgie1: it seems that i am not any better. Sorry for not being of any help
<nsteinme> can someone tell me please how to add a VGA 1280x1024 setting with xrandr? only 800x600 and 640x480 are showing up in the screen res gui. i have hardy heron
<apeiron> hacked```, You can either pipe grep repeatedly, or specify multiple patterns with -e
<wayneward> pumkin have you updated
<storrgie1> erUSUL: anyone here you know that might be able to help with this issue? its been about a week and I only have some little success
<matitaccia> Lol... guys I have messed up with the packages. And now firefox doesn't work anymore. LOL!
<apeiron> hacked```, | means OR, not AND.
<pumpkin> wayneward, yes.
<wayneward> tried k3b?
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. we have an older buffalotech terastation, has 4 250GB disks in there in raid array, basicaly it shares out to the network using a simple user and password, it's an smb share, i believe it uses linux and samba(not sure what version) but the others in teh house can connect, using vista with that ntlm v1 and allow lower authentication option turned on. I can seemingly connect, window comes up for the share on the host, but the share is empty, there's
<hacked```> apeira, i know | means OR not AND, but & doesnt work for AND
<pumpkin> wayneward, it's a freah install and all updates are installed. k3b is not part of the default install and my internet-con is 5KB/s.
<NET||abuse> Is there a way to interogate these things a little more closely.? seeing as it is definately working for the windows laptops on the network
<hacked```> apeiron, i am using -E
<apeiron> hacked```, Yes. That's not how regex works.
<apeiron> hacked```, -e is  not -E
<ardchoille> I think my alsamixer is broke, it only shows Master. The Volume Control window, however, shows several settings in the Playback tab. How do I get more settings in alsamixer?
<Konstanty> ﻿zsquareplusc: are there any scanning programs for ubuntu that are not based on SANE?
<wayneward> i use to use > at a console > cdrecord --scanbus
<wayneward> see if it can see the writer..
<pumpkin> wayneward, yes, the writer is listed as 1,0,0.
<wayneward> ah right... so its the app you are using i suppose
<wayneward> or permisions
<Zzarkc-20> Hey, I need some help installing ubuntu. I've been looking online everywhere, and I can't figure out the beginning partitioning scheme. I'm trying to make a dual boot, and none of the partitioning options will work for me.
<minimec> TVVCR6: Open a console an type arecord -l Is the card recognizid? can you http://paste.ubuntu.com/ me the result of arecord -l?
<wayneward> what program are you using to write the cd?
<zsquareplusc> ardchoille: it shows the pulseaudio device then. you can select which hardware it controls and switch it to the real card
<zsquareplusc> Konstanty: don't know i only used xsane
<ardchoille> zsquareplusc: How do I do that?
<Konstanty> damn
<Melik> whats a good program to trransfer music to an ipod?
<pumpkin> wayneward, the internal gnome-writer and brasero.
<aprilhare> hello. having problems printing. - Tried printing a document to my HP LaserJet 1020 (printer previously identified as working). forgot to add paper :) printing queue paused as you'd expect. no option to try again, so I reset the printer and now nothing prints. tried emptying the printer queue and that didn't do it. is there a way to get things going again that isn't rebooting the computer?
<guilhermee> someone here with problems with wireless in a hp dv5 laptop ?
<apeiron> !iPod > Melik
<ubottu> Melik, please see my private message
<eddVRS> hacked```: can you pipe results from one grep to another?
<erUSUL> storrgie1: i asked someone he will be here in a while
<TVVCR6> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73580/
<zsquareplusc> ardchoille: right click the icon and use the properties dialog
<jasuus> !iPod > jasuus
<ubottu> jasuus, please see my private message
<apeiron> eddVRS, Multiple -e invocations does the same thing.
<storrgie1> erUSUL: thanks for the continued help!
<yoyo> rhythembox works for me...i spelled it wrong though Melik
<Spaff> hello, does anyone have any ideas on how to stop my ubuntu remapping my drives each time I try and boot it up from grub? I cannot get it to load as the HDD's always swap round with each reboot. Any help massively appreciated
<ardchoille> zsquareplusc: in alsamixer?
<Konstanty> ﻿My scanner is apparently not supported by sane.  are there any alternatives?
<eddVRS> apeiron: I've not used -e, I'll read up
<Zzarkc-20> Anybody got the time to help me install Ubuntu? I can't figure out the beginning partitioning scheme. None of the options on the Live CD will work for me, since I'm trying to make a dual boot.
<zsquareplusc> ardchoille: i meant the speaker icon in the gui. qith the cmdline alsamixer, try -c 1
<pumpkin> wayneward, the strang thing is: i inserted a blank DVD at work and it created a Blank-CD/DVD icon on the desktop. Now that does no longer works. The empty DVD is ignored...
<ikonia> storrgie1: hey man, whats the problem
<wayneward> mm
<rayr> im trying to make it so my prompt doesnt show my my full path, just the working dir. I know it's in bashirc but I can't seem to find that line, any help?
<erUSUL> !dualboot | Zzarkc-20 the installer was designed with dual boot in mind
<ubottu> Zzarkc-20 the installer was designed with dual boot in mind: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<yoyo> hey guy as far as fstab...how do i make it so I dont have to be root to edit the files in the drives I mount in media....like right now when i try to cut and paste something from one drive to another i have to sudo nautilus it
<wayneward> look at your permsions in user settings..
<ikonia> rayr: PS1
<minimec> TVVCR6: Looks to me that the card is recognized corretly. Is that a clean ubuntu intrepid install?
<wayneward> see if you have cd wrting permisions
<rayr> k, thanks. Looks like some nasty Regex
<ardchoille> zsquareplusc: ah, "-c 0" worked, thanks
<Konstanty> ﻿My scanner is apparently not supported by sane.  are there any alternatives?
<TVVCR6> minimec: Clean install.
<TVVCR6> minimec: Just booted into not too long ago :)
<wayneward> try sudo xsane from a prompt...
<erUSUL> Konstanty: alternatives to sane? no afaik
<gwennn> heeelp!I can't have my visual settings on startup!I wish I have the window manager but it is not loaded because because I have no visual effects
<pumpkin> wayneward, i only see "use CD-ROM devices"...
<wayneward> mmm
<minimec> TVVCR6: So you are using pulseaudio I guess. Do you have some USB Speakers on that machine?
<wayneward> weird how you would have access then not
<Blonde-ambition> Need help with networking in intrepid64 bit my wifi keeps pulsing signal strengths from 1 to 100% and in between
<TVVCR6> minimec: USB speakers?
<wayneward> was that before updates or after
<toastedmilk> I'm having some ridiculous problems with networking.  Anyone interested?
<minimec> TVVCR6: Speakers that you can plug via USb and not via the audio jack.
<Gr33n3gg> toastedmilk: Sure
<TVVCR6> No
<Spaff> ikonia, n8tuser was asking your advice on a problem I had with drives earlier. We have managed to get a bit further but I am still struggling to get my ubuntu to boot. I now know which drive is which and the order they should boot in but each time I reboot the drives swap round according to fdisk, meaning whatever changes I make to my menu.lst are in vain as the HDD's have switched. Any ideas at all?
<TVVCR6> I have Logitech X540 speakers
<TVVCR6> But one thing comes to mind
<pumpkin> wayneward, afterwards. ... where does gnome store the data to copy on the DVD? there has to be a link-dir somewhere ...
<TVVCR6> minimec: The 1010LT has multiple outputs
<hacked```> edd, why not
<ikonia> Spaff: your menu.lst should be using uuid's not /dev/sda style entries
<wolki> hi there, i was wondering whether it is possible to run virtualbox with host networking (I want to put apache etc into the vm) and still have my network managed with networkmanager?
<conal> i'm new to ubuntu.  does anyone have suggestions for dvd video backup/dup software?  something fast and painless.  also, ripping/conversion to standard (non-dvd) would be great.
<TVVCR6> minimec: the speakers are plugged into line 3/4
<ikonia> Spaff: that way the uuid makes the disk device not important
<toastedmilk> Gr33n3gg, Okay.  My internet works randomly.  Sometimes when I run Gnome it'll work, but when it's not it still says it's connected.  I haven't tested KDE or Xscript, but I imagine they have the same problem.
<jannott> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<zsquareplusc> Spaff: isnt that solved by using the uuid instead of the /dev/sdx?
<TVVCR6> But by default the card outputs to line 1/2
<apeiron> wolki, Yes.
<wayneward> it will just hold that in /tmp
<apeiron> !VirtualBox > wolki
<ColOfNature> anyone know the easiest way to make my terminal open maximezed?
<ubottu> wolki, please see my private message
<TVVCR6> minimec: You think that could be the problem?
<Spaff> ikonia, I see, so I need to reedit my whole menu.lst?
<Blonde-ambition> Anyone?
<Gr33n3gg> toastedmilk: Shouldn't matter what DE you run, its probably a problem with your network.
<ikonia> Spaff: yup
<yoyo> hey guy as far as fstab...how do i make it so I dont have to be root to edit the files in the drives I mount in media....like right now when i try to cut and paste something from one drive to another i have to sudo nautilus it
<minimec> TVVCR6: I would try to install pavucontrol via Synaptic. Pavucontrol gives you some configuration and info about Pulseaudio.
<ikonia> Spaff: do you know how to use uuid's in grub ?
<apeiron> wolki, Just set that up today myself. :)
<Zzarkc-20> Right, so in the partitioning, I don't know how much space I can change on one drive, and I want to use parts of other disks. That's my problem with the install.
<erUSUL> storrgie1: ask ikonia
<toastedmilk> Gr33n3gg, Other devices on the network work fine
<TVVCR6> I'll try
<ikonia> storrgie1: make it quick, I'm walking up stairs to bed.... ;)
<Spaff> ikonia, I'm a frayed knot, if you know a good tutorial or can advise me on a term to google, I'd be mucho grateful
<ikonia> Spaff: hang on
<toastedmilk> Gr33n3gg, my linksys router is configured, and I have a realtek nic
<minimec> TVVCR6: Could be, that you have to choose another output ;)
<TVVCR6> :)
<Spaff> thanks ikonia
<Gr33n3gg> toastedmilk:  Run ifconfig (in the terminal) when your net is down, and see if you have an IP (either by DHCP or static)
<conal> A related FAQ pointer would do fine (for DVD backup etc)
<Spreadsheet> hello
<wolki> apeiron: thanks! I've seen that link, and it involves adding eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces, which in the past disabled network manager for that interface... is that no longer the case?
<ikonia> Spaff: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/73584/ there is an example
<ColOfNature> what's the easiest way to make my terminal open maximized?
<ikonia> Spaff: change the uuid's to reference the correct uuid of your disk
<apeiron> wolki, I don't know, I don't use network manager.
<zsquareplusc> trying to network booting the livecd.. it doesn't find the network driver in the initrd. is someone with experience in that field?
<ikonia> Spaff: get the uuid's with the command "blkid"
<tux9778> hi spreadsheet
<ikonia> Spaff: does that make sense
<Spreadsheet> when i go near the close button the titlebar goes white, someone told me to use emerald but i like the Human titlebar, what can i do?
<apeiron> I have a very simple network set up here which won't change--I did this on a desktop.
<toastedmilk> Gr33n3gg, Will do.  It's weird though.  When I start the computer it won't work, but when I restart my router and cable modem, it works.
<Spreadsheet> im using nVidia
<Spreadsheet> i got ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu
<Blonde-ambition> anyone in here using intrepid 64bit?
<Konstanty> ok, so the only way for me to scan is to use xsane, or some other sane based program, in yet those are incompatible with my scanner.  I am loving getting rid of tinyXP more and more every day
<Gr33n3gg> toastedmilk: Whoops, I meant 'ifconfig eth0' or whatever your interface is.
<Slart> conal: I use.. devede to create video dvd's.. you have k9copy to make backups.. and acidrip to rip dvds to avis or whatever format you like
<rayr> can someone paste me their PS1 line (color) in .basrc?
<toastedmilk> Gr33n3gg, yeah, i got it
<aprilhare> Blonde-ambition, ya
<Slart> conal: that's just the software I've used.. there are lots of alternatives
<ikonia> rayr: just google PS1 setting - there are tutorials
<rayr> i'm trying to get rid of all dirs other then working from my prompt
<Spaff> ikonia, I think so. I get my UUID's with the blkid command then edit my menu.lst as per your pastebin?
<rayr> ok
<rayr> thanks
<ikonia> Spaff: you got it !
<conal> Slart: i'll try them.  thx. :)
<wolki> apeiron: ah ok, I need NM, but I'll try it. thanks!
<Spaff> ikonia, genius, cheers
<storrgie> erUSUL: i dropped, dont know if u responded since my question about mounting
<Slart> conal: you're welcome
<toastedmilk> Gr33n3gg, when it's not working and I ping my router, it returns %0 successful packets
<zsquareplusc> Konstanty: you could install windoze in virtualbox for example, it can access usb devices. sad, but it could work so that you could scan w/o dualbooting
<Blonde-ambition> aprilhare im having weird issues with me realtek8185 nic my wifi strength keeps pulsing from 1 to 100% and inbetween
<ColOfNature> how can i make my terminal open maximized?
<Spreadsheet> anyone?
<rayr> that's the search I needed PS1 bash setting, thanks
<storrgie> How can I mount two disks so that they dont act as removable media?
<Gr33n3gg> toastedmilk: Hmm, IMO I would think that its your router and/or network.
<TVVCR6> minimec: I installed pavucontrol, now what?
<Slart> Spreadsheet: do you expect us to scroll up to find out what the original question was? repeat the whole questions instead
<aprilhare> Blonde-ambition, sorry not using laptop using desktop w/ethernet
<erUSUL> storrgie: list them and mount them from /etc/fstab
<toastedmilk> Gr33n3gg, probably.  thanks!
<erUSUL> !fstab | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TVVCR6> minimec: It says that there are no output devices available o.o
<storrgie> erUSUL: but to what mountpoint?
<Gr33n3gg> toastedmilk: Try #networking for networking help
<Blonde-ambition> i am as well
<Blonde-ambition> the chipset in my nci is a realtek8185
<Blonde-ambition> nic*
<Spreadsheet> im using nVidia and when i go near the close/maximize/minimize buttons the titlebar goes white, and i want to keep the Human titlebars and not use emerald
<minimec> TVVCR6: So you have a configuration problem!
<erUSUL> storrgie: /mnt/somthing (if you mount them in /media/ they will appear on gnome desktop and in Places)
<Spreadsheet> i have Intrepid, ubuntu-desktop on Kubuntu
<TVVCR6> minimec: OK?
<aprilhare> no networking problems here
<aprilhare> sorry
<ColOfNature> how can i make my bash terminal maximized by default?
<conal> Slart: have you used k9copy in gnome?
<kilrae> ah 2.53 GHz of dual core goodness
<Blonde-ambition> ok thanks anyways
<erUSUL> storrgie: you can mount things in any empty directory you want /media/ and /mnt/ are conventions
<Slart> Spreadsheet: you could try asking that in the compiz channel.. they might have better answers for you.. #compiz-fusion is the name
<Spreadsheet> anyone?
<storrgie> erUSUL: I did do that, here is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/d6c181588
<Spreadsheet> ok
<storrgie> erUSUL: but when i go there, i cant see any files
<Slart> conal: not recently.. but about a year ago or so
<SexyJames1337> hi everyone
<aprilhare> quad core goodness here 2.4 GHz
<Slart> conal: if you're worried that it's an KDE application you don't have to be
<TVVCR6> minimec: Where should I look?
<Slart> conal: it will run nicely in gnome too
<aprilhare> fastest computer here? :)
<kilrae> i am in the wrong channel :P i just reinstalled and forgot to change the auto-join
 * aprilhare would be surprised if it was
<storrgie> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d2305c09
<conal> Slart: terrific.  yeah, that was my worry.  i'm really new to unix.  just switched from many years on windows.
<Spreadsheet> also where do i change my mouse
<ColOfNature> how do i make my bash terminal maximized by default?
<Spreadsheet> *cursor
<erUSUL> storrgie: cat /proc/mounts
<Slart> conal: when you install an KDE app it will also install some KDE libraries.. enough to make the application work
<splinter> i have a scsi cd rom and when i insert a blank disk it shows up with 7 blank disk on the desk top.  How do i remove them?
<SexyJames1337> I'm fairly new to ubuntu, and wanted to install themes. Installed clearlooks without a hitch, but I'm trying to install an icon theme, "glass icons" and it skins some icons but not others, such as firefox, whereas I'm pretty sure it skins icons like that automatically. The same happens with any other icon pack I try. What can I do to make it skin all icons?
<storrgie> erUSUL: so messy: http://pastebin.com/d3cb82745
<conal> Slart: cool.  i have lots of free disk space.
<statim> question for anyone who has ever used centos/rh ... is there something similar to chkconfig and service commands in ubuntu for managing the init.d/rc stuff?
<Slart> !boot | statim
<ColOfNature> how do i make my bash terminal maximized by default? anyone?
<ubottu> statim: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<apeiron> SexyJames1337, If it doesn't have an icon for something, it doesn't have it. There's nothing you can do about that.
<mike909> splinter: can you right click unmount?
<splinter> i have a scsi cd rom and when i insert a blank disk it shows up with 7 blank disk on the desk top.  How do i remove them?
<statim> thanks
<yoyo> hey guy as far as fstab...how do i make it so I dont have to be root to edit the files in the drives I mount in media....like right now when i try to cut and paste something from one drive to another i have to sudo nautilus it
<Gaming4JC> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 (I've been using 8.04) and in the Network Connections there is now no option for Normal PPP Dial-Up modems?
<SexyJames1337> apeiron: thanks for your reply, but I've checked through the packs and they do have the correct icons. they just dont apply them when I activate the icon theme
<Gaming4JC> How can I connect to the internet...?
<erUSUL> storrgie: the two volumes appear as no mounted... do "sudo mount -a"
<minimec> TVVCR6: Start with that and try to find other links http://www.nabble.com/Ubuntu-Studio-and-Delta-1010-td12228233.html
<apeiron> Odd.
<SexyJames1337> this is with 8.10 i installed yesterday, just so you know
<storrgie> erUSUL: uh oh: http://pastebin.com/d418e4f5d
<splinter> mike909 there is no unmount option.
<wayneward> still got skipping issues with audio on intrepid is there a lot of difference in the sound server setup compared to 8.0.4?
<TVVCR6> minimec: Which mixer should I use? ADC or DAC?
<Gaming4JC> Basically on 8.04 you could just go to Network Configuration and enable your PPP Dial-Up Serial Modem... but now
<Gaming4JC> I only see DSL...
<Gaming4JC> :s
<pumpkin> wayneward, and the trick is ...*drums* ... not to follow the powertop recomandation: you need hal pooling the bloody CD/DVD-drive in order to write. At least it now started the backup... ETA 30min.
<blinkn1> hello
<ColOfNature> can i make my bash terminal maximized by default? for the 7th time...
<storrgie> erUSUL: got it, i spelled relatime as realtime
<wayneward> so u fixed it!!
<minimec> TVVCR6: I have no idea... Sorry
<TVVCR6> :(
<erUSUL> storrgie: :)
<storrgie> erUSUL: best problems are the ones that solve themselves, haha. So now that they are mounted, do i get any indication in my gnome menu?
<Spaff> ikonia, editing my menu.lst to include the stuff from your pastebin, I've got "ro single" after the current UUID, do I want to keep or bin this?
<erUSUL> storrgie: you shouldn't. it was what you wanted no? if you want them to appear on Places and the like mount them in /media/
<pumpkin> wayneward, i will trust the burn tool AFTER i checked the disc with another PC.
<matreya6> I'm trying to connect 2 computers running intrepid with a crossover ethernet cable to the 2nd nic of both machines. Both NIC's are crossover sensing. IP-addresses set to 10.0.0.1 /255.255.255.0 and 10.0.0.2 respectively. After I connect the cable Internet on the pc with 10.0.0.2 cuts out. How can I do this properly?
<blinkn1> if you had 3 hard drives 300GB,250GB (sata) and 500GB(sata) whcih would be best to install ubuntu with mybuntu ?
<storrgie> erUSUL: can I make a 'shortcut' to them?
<Gaming4JC> ahem... so how do I dialup on 8.10?
<wayneward> going to reboot into another kernel BRB...  bloody skipping is driving me mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> storrgie: yep you can symlink to your destop if you want.
<linxeh> matreya6: Im guessing, but perhaps you've got conflicting default routes set up on the two interfaces or something
<matreya6> Gaming4JC, through ppp
<Gaming4JC> matreya6: It's not like 8.04, how do I access ppp?
<Gaming4JC> I usually use the gnome Network Configuration
<ColOfNature> 8: can i make my bash terminal maximized by default?
<TVVCR6> What the hell?
<TVVCR6> I can't log in as root. Can someone help me?
<SexyJames1337> When i install icon theme packs, it doesnt skin all icons e.g. for firefox, even though it comes with those applicable icons. It only skins some. What could be the problem?
<Slart> ColOfNature: I'm sure you've already seen this forum thread... I mean.. since it was the first hit when I googled... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482203... oh.. and I think it's mentioned in the man page too..
<erUSUL> !root | TVVCR6
<ubottu> TVVCR6: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<matreya6> Gaming4JC, do you have a working driver for your modem?
<minimec> TVVCR6: sudo -i
<TVVCR6> oops
<TVVCR6> Thanks
<user777> is there a way to import/transfer the customized appearance settings of one user to a livecd so those cutom appearances will be there when booting from the cd?
<splinter> is there a good cd label maker for ubuntu 8.10?
<matreya6> linxeh: both default routes are set to my adsl router
<Spreadsheet> splinter: CD Labels? like lightscribe?
<ColOfNature> Slart: no, obviously my google-fu sucks. thanks.
<Spreadsheet> i believe they have something on Lucenta (or something)
<Gaming4JC> matreya6: I've been using Ubuntu 8.04, yes. It's a Linux Hardware Modem by Trendnet from New Egg. All I need to know is how to Dial up via the normal (but now updated) System->Administration->Network.
<erUSUL> storrgie: but if you want them to appear on your desktop is easier to just mount them under /media/
<erUSUL> storrgie: instead of /mnt/
<`vip> quick question, thinking of switching back to nix, but need to know if I can use internet sharing from my tmobile wing
<TVVCR6> Now it's not letting me cd to the desktop
<rdz> ikonia, you still awake?
<splinter> Spreadsheet, no, like a normal label maker that you can make 2 offset labels one at a time ..
<Spreadsheet> oh
<Spreadsheet> i dont know
<matreya6> Gaming4JC, is there any row referring to your modem in Network Manager?
<mike909> anyone have an easy way to make evolution send me email alerts for meetings?
<rdz> ikonia, i accidently solved the acpi-cpufreq compiling issue.. i just symlinked Module.symvers from linux-headers-$VERSION to linux-source-$VERSION
<Slart> `vip: tmobile wing??.. you can use your computer as a router if you want that.. type !ics here in the channel for some bot goodness
<TVVCR6> !nvidia
<Gaming4JC> matreya6: I'm in WindowsXP right now. But I think I found something over at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6072919&postcount=14
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SexyJames1337> I'm trying to install icon theme packs but they only skin some icons, not all even though the packs contain the icons for those applicable programs/folders etc. Can anyone help?
<Gaming4JC> I'm going to do a manual terminal command and see if I can't get to it...
<`vip> slart, the reason i ask is because I dont have internet where i live. my wife and i sold out house to move in with her parents so my wife can take care of her father while her mother works ... and my mother in law doesnt see it fit to have an internet connection because she is technology disabled
<`vip> :l
<Gaming4JC> brb
<wayneward> seems slicker on the 2.6.27-8-generic kernel
<`vip> so right now my only inet connection is through my phone, which isnt that slow
<wayneward> no skipping so far......
<CarlFK> what is the .deb to install flash in firefox?
<Qster> i need a script to be run on boot before login what is the best way i go about this? its just executing a program
<wayneward> i think its the  kernel 2.6.27-7-eeepc-lean kernel
<CarlFK> flashplugin-nonfree i thik...
<Slart> `vip: ahh.. now I see.. yes that should work.. if you can get ubuntu to talk to the phone and get it connected that way you can share that connection to other computers on a local lan or something
<djhash> how can I compare 2 text files
<Freek> What file systems should I use when partitioning my hard drive for \, home, and swap?
<`vip> Slart, ok ... because now with windows i just plug it in via USB, and click connect
<wayneward> ill just compile the mad wifi driver and use the stock ubuntu kernel i think its fixed it!!!!!!!
<wayneward> great
<ColOfNature> Slart: actually, i had seen it elsewhere and it doesn't answer the question. I want to start the terminal maximized; ie  not at a particular size but at the maximum size
<lindenle> is g++-3.4 not in ibex?
<CarlFK> Freek: ext3 for / and home, swap for swap
<Spreadsheet> lindenle: no
<Spreadsheet> its not o_0
<Spreadsheet> i had to apt-get it
<Freek> There's a "swap" file system?
<lindenle> Spreadsheet: from where
<Slart> `vip: the hard part is getting the internet connection working on the phone.. I use my mobile phone for internet connection from my laptop and it works.. but it took a while and several phone calls to my mobile phone carrier before I found someone that at least understood what I was asking about
<matreya6> How do I get Network Manager to delete lines in /etc/resolv.conf? I made the file unwritable by root, but still that line gets deleted.
<lindenle> i cannot apt-get install it
<Spreadsheet> Freek: no
<Spreadsheet> lindenle: huh
<ColOfNature> Slart: oops, sorry. tl;dr my mistake
<`vip> ok
<Spreadsheet> i forgot
<Spreadsheet> i might not have
<lindenle> Spreadsheet No candidate version found for g++-3.4
<mike909> djhash: use sdiff file1 file2
<`vip> many thanks, Slart
<Spreadsheet> i was trying to do something in KDE
<matreya6> How do I get Network Manager to stop deleting lines in /etc/resolv.conf? I made the file unwritable by root, but still that line gets deleted.
<Spreadsheet> lindenle: sorry i dont know
<user777> is there a way to import/transfer the customized appearance settings of one user to a livecd so those cutom appearances will be there when booting from the cd?
<Freek> What sizes should I use for my partitions: Win2k, \, home, and swap?
<Slart> `vip: you're welcome and good luck
<Slart> matreya6: what are you trying to do? use a special dns-server before using one of the dhcp supplied ones?
<Freek> I have a 40 GB hard drive
<mike909> anyone have an easy way to make evolution send me email alerts for meetings?
<matreya6> Freek, use 2x your RAM size for swap, the rest of the sizes
<kfonda> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<SexyJames1337> hi, im trying to install icon theme packs but they wont skin all of the icons on my pc, only some, even though the packs contain those icons. what could be the problem?
<Slart> Freek: I'd go with 20GB for /, 1xRAM for swap and the rest for /home
<Spaff> right, anyone? I thought my ubuntu wouldn't load up because my HDD's kept swapping position however my grub menu.lst definitely has the correct UUID of the root partition it should be using therefore the root (hd2,4) shouldn't matter, right? Anyone have any ideas?
<Freek> What about Win2k?
<matreya6> Slart, I'm trying to tie 2 computers together on their 2nd ethernet devices, using a crosslink cable. As soon as I connect the cable Network Manager deletes my nameserver gateway line
<d0nets> hey if i followed this tutorial ( http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Flifehacker.com%2Fsoftware%2Fhow-to%2Fset-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps-317125.php&ei=ug0iSduSE5y-MbvZme0J&usg=AFQjCNH5iPzCq9tIcLeaDymmi57wlkVbrA&sig2=JSJ0r4VzHfAd-k5Yate5Qw )
<d0nets> how do i remove the password
<d0nets> im trying to test out android-vnc-viewer
<d0nets> but it doesnt have password support yet
<elementz_> how do i 'echo' to /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth ? doing it via 'sudo echo "disable" > bluetooth' gives me a permission denied...
<Slart> Freek: ah..I think I'd put /home and / on the same partition.. due to the size constraints.. so 20 for /, 1xRAM for swap and the rest for win2k
<djhash> would ubuntu's performace get squashed if I install 32bit on 64bit system?
<BanjoX> not from my experience, djhash
<Slart> matreya6: so.. you want computer 2 to use computer 1 for dns resolution?
<matreya6> djhash, no, but you would be unable to use the 64-bit specific opcodes
<zsquareplusc> d0nets: you try to share the desktop or a separate vnc server?
<djhash> matreya6: and I guess if I have to ask what are those.. then it shouldn't matter right :-)
<BanjoX> lol
<mike909> anyone have an easy way to make evolution send me email alerts for alarms?
<basti> what is the easiest/fastest way to move / to another partition? rsync seems to have problems with /proc or can these errors be ignored? do i have to use dd?
<zsquareplusc> d0nets: instead of that howto.. you can also share your desktop from the system->prefs->.. there you can also set it to no password (but ask user instead)
<Slart> basti: you shouldn't be copying /proc
<matreya6> Slart, no I want the 2nd interface only on IP-level, no dns required there. Still Network Manager seems to freak out when I connect the 2nd interface, thereby disabling DNS resolution for my first interface in the prcess :-(
<Slart> basti: it's generated at boot, iirc..
<basti> Slart, i just did sudo rsync -va / /media/neuesroot/
<djhash> basti: use dd
<basti> ok
<zsquareplusc> matreya6: it runs a zeroconfig network if you use  a cross cable. you'll get a 169... IP, right?
<djhash> basti: ofcourse make sure the destination is atleast as large as the source
<Slart> matreya6: nggh.. it's to late at night (or early in the morning) for those kinds of problems =)
<basti> sure...
<Gaming4JC> ok I just tried connecting using pppconfig, but that didn't work. Can I DIAL-UP using PPP with my working SERIAL MODEM... in the NETWORK MANAGER. Please let me know. :)
<Gaming4JC> It's changed since 8.04...
<matreya6> zsquareplusc, No I get the IP-adresses I have assigned manually via ifconfig, namely 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2, with 255.255.255.0 as netmask for both NIC's in both computers
<Slart> basti: if I were you I'd start thinking of a way to stop it from copying the /proc tree.. I don't know how to do it though.. perhaps there is a switch to make rsync ignore certain paths or something
<basti> dd takes a long time, doesnt it? im thinking about reinstalling
<Falstius> *sigh* just upgraded to Intrepid and gdm isn't coming up.  What is Rgbpath and why is it in my xorg.conf file (I didn't put it there)?
<calwig> Jordan_U: im here
<calwig> Jordan_U: read your comment, im on 8.04
<matreya6> zsquareplusc, basically I want this 2nd (Gigabit) connection to transfer my files from my old box to my spanking new one, since my external HDD drive kicked the can.
<jabagawee> hey guys, the screen resolution administration applet ain't giving me the full 1920x1080 resolution i know my tv can do, instead giving me the danged 1280x1024 res it's used to. any way to fix it without delving into xorg.conf?
<Gaming4JC> matreya6: Any idea on how to Dial-Up through the Network Manager? My Modem has always been supported before, even on ye'ol Red Hat!
<Gaming4JC> :)
<matreya6> zsquareplusc, I don't have a Gigabit switch and I'd like some when transfering all thos files
<storrgie> erUSLA gone?
<rdz> hi all. is it true that -rt kernels don't support smp?
<storrgie> :(
<Gaming4JC> ...
<zsquareplusc> mantequilla: if its the only connection, just leaving everything on automatic should get you a zerconf network. but you mention 2 network interfaces in the pc
<storrgie> anyone really familiar with network manager?
<matreya6> Gaming4JC, as you might have seen, I'm not to keen on Network Manager, I always configure interfaces via configuration files if possible.
<matreya6> Gaming4JC, in short: 'No I don't know how to do that"
<yoyo> hey guy as far as fstab...how do i make it so I dont have to be root to edit the files in the drives I mount in media....like right now when i try to cut and paste something from one drive to another i have to sudo nautilus it
<Gaming4JC> ok...
<matthew> hi
<zsquareplusc> i dont seem to have the network manager in the settings...
<tom__> hi
<matthew> how you all
<tom__> does anyone have a nds r4
<Gaming4JC> I'll keep messing around with Gnome-ppp. I'm pretty saddened by the lack of Dial-Up support in Interpred. Hardy was better.
<matthew> yes
<lazukars> Where would you find drivers for the Intel® P45 + ICH10R Chipset?
<tom__> where do u download roms
<tom__> ?
<droids-> how do i change my default nickname for irssi?
<lazukars> droids- /nick whatever
<Falstius> yoyo: if the drive is formatted ext3, you need to use chmod.
<matreya6> zsquareplusc, That's promising, I run the Firestarter firewall, could that have to do something with what I'm experiencing right now?
<tom__> how can i remove ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> brb again >_<
<matthew> under google
<TVVCR6> ARgh
<TVVCR6> I'm a bit rusty, I swear I've done it before
<matthew> format
<Falstius> (or any other fs that supports linux permissions)
<Jordan_U> calwig: Can you try the backported libdvdnav from the ppa mentioned in the bug report?
<TVVCR6> How do I restart xserver?
<matreya6> tom_, What part of ubuntu do you want to remove, the bootloader?
<TVVCR6> Well, the graphics thingy
<TVVCR6> Wasn't it init 1?
<yoyo> Falstius: theres nothing i can set in the fstab to give root privledges?  Also how do i use chmod?
<lazukars> Motherboard drivers for Linux (Ubuntu).  Where do you find them?
<TVVCR6> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<TVVCR6> !sorg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorg
<TVVCR6> !xorg
<Falstius> TVVCR6: ctrl-alt-backspace
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<zsquareplusc> matreya6: i don't think that writes resolv.conf, or does it?
<TVVCR6> Sorry, meant xorg
<matreya6> TVVCR6, try Ctrl + [Backspace]
<TVVCR6> Thanks
<matthew> xsorg is part of linux
<TVVCR6> yep
<droids-> lazukars: i mean, it won't let me connect because i have an 'erroneous nickname', and since i'm not connected, it won't let me /nick to change it.
<Falstius> yoyo: in fstab you can set who can mount and umount a partition, but to actually allow writing and reading you generally need to change the permissions (unless this is a NTFS drive).
<matreya6> zsquareplusc, I'm just pulling at straws I guess :-/
<tom__> how can i remonve ubuntu?
<matthew> has anyone got an old computer i can do up
<Falstius> yoyo: for chmod, it would be something like chmod a+rwX /media/disk   but you should check the man page.
<tom__> how can i install windows and take away ubuntu\
<rhsanborn> Does the new network manager with gnome support ndiswrapper?
<matthew> yep
<Jordan_U> tom__: Just install windows over Ubuntu
<tom__> help
<tom__> how?
<Falstius> tom__: do you know how to install windows?
<the99zChris> hey i switched to xfce to lower system demand and my volume buttons no longer work (laptop), play stop for. rev. still work though - and opening gome volume control doesn't change anything
<ohubuntu> this is weird. or maybe not, hoping for an explanation...  i can't type in 'transparent' anywhere in firefox without it closing, i can't save a file called 'transparent' without the associated ap closing... is it normal?
<tom__> no
<thiebaude> tom_:install windows
<tom__> how
<Falstius> tom__: then you're in the wrong place.
<matthew> yes you can install windows on a top of it
<tom__> wait
<tom__> i klnow how
<Jordan_U> tom__: Ask in ##windows for help installing windows
<tom__> but
<tom__> it wont work
<matthew> i love windows 98
<matthew> and xp home
<zsquareplusc> matthew: because of teh viri? ;-)
<matreya6> tom_: thw Windows installer gives you ample opportunity to remove the linux partititions so you can reclaim the space. This has to be done in the screen where setup asks you which disk to use as system disk.
<tom__> ok
<droids-> lazukars: never mind.  just realized that it was on the man page.
<droids-> :B
<tom__> yea baby
<gilster> do you guys know the XKCD 'man' cartoon?
<matthew> can ubuntu have 2 screens ?
<matreya6> zsquareplusc, matthew, I run both Linux (day to day basis) and sometimes WinXP Prof. (for some games that won't work under Wine yet)
<xiangfu> matthew: yes
<cak054_> yes two or more as many as you want check on youtube
<tom__> suck my dick sir
<lazukars> Motherboard Drivers for Linux(Ubuntu).  Where do you find them?
<zsquareplusc> matthew: yes. as 2 separate x servers or with xinerama
<matthew> i know thats sucks ah
<matreya6> !language | tom_
<ubottu> tom_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ohubuntu> transparent
<xiangfu> matthew: if you have a NVDIA card , you can make two screen both 3d desktop
<matthew> i have a dual boot system
<matthew> and i have Windows Xp Pro made in 2002
<Falstius> xiangfu: matthew: you don't need an nvidia card to get dual monitors.
<xiangfu> Falstius: i mean dual 3d desktop.
<rhsanborn> In 8.10 is network manager supposed to start in the 'system tray' (sorry, only know the windows term)
<Falstius> xiangu: you don't need an nvidia card for dual 3d desktop.
<matthew> i thought you need a duel video card
<matreya6> gilster, no I have never heard of that cartoon, is it any good, if yes: where can I find it/
<Falstius> matthew: or two video cards.
<rhsanborn> matreya6, very good. www.xkcd.com
<dori> has anyone had issues with the cursor image going crazy (comes up as a square of random junk)? it's happened to me in KDE and in XFCE, running 8.10
<xiangfu> Falstius: my video card is ATI, i can't set up 2 3d-desktop.
<gilster> matreya6: do you know xkcd?
<gilster> there is great RTFM cartoon on it....i recomment it to all you people how love and hate the 'man'
<gilster> who^
<xiangfu> Falstius: two video cards. yes. :-)
<matthew> i have a AMD atlion Dual Core 2.9 Ghz System cool ah and about 512 of ram
<Falstius> xiangfu: some ati cards have a virtual desktop limit of 2048x2048.  So you might have to put one monitor logically above the other.
<xiangfu> Falstius: i will google that. thanks.
<matreya6> rhsanborn, Thanks for the link, it's a nice thoughtful cartoon
<matthew> i am going to make a new computer up next year useing ubuntu
<Krzysztof> I need huge help.
<binarymutant> xkcd is the best comic on the net btw!!
<matthew> dual screen as well
<bazaab> Question - Can you directly upgrade the 32bit version of Ubuntu to the 64bit version?
<matthew> yes
<Falstius> xiangfu: there is actually a pretty good writeup in the thinkwiki wiki.
<matreya6> Krysztof: Just ask your question
<Krzysztof> I need to reinstall Ubuntu on my laptop (which as a G-book). So I put the Ubuntu ISO on a CD-R disk.
<matthew> as long you have a 64bit computer
<storrgie> I need some help from someone who understands networkmanager
<Krzysztof> And when I put it on my laptop...It goes to the screen. Language.
<bazaab> matthew: I do. I installed the 32b version because of Adobe Flash
<Jordan_U> !ask | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Krzysztof> I choose English and then it loads, and loads, and loads.
<calwig> Jordan_U: sure i can, how do i do that. go thru synaptic
<rhsanborn> bazaab, beta at best, but I think adobe release the 64 bit linux version today
<Krzysztof> And then it comes to this weird background and then the mouse pointer goes crazy and it freezes.
<matthew> how much ram do you have ?
<Krzysztof> Me?
<matthew> yep
<matreya6> Krzysztof, ah sounds like you have an nVidia card, right?
<storrgie> Jordan_U: you dont understand, i have been at this networking issue for 9 nights, its due to network manager, I just need someone who understands how it works
<Krzysztof> Not a clue, I'd have to look up the specifications on the internet.
<Falstius> rhsanborn: alpha, and that is by adobe standards.
<Krzysztof> I do, Materya.
<Krzysztof> Wai
<nintendork32> firefox isnt working any help?
<Krzysztof> Wait*
<Krzysztof> let me check @ Mater
<matreya6> Krzysztof, Try running it in Safe Graphics mode
<rhsanborn> Falstius, corrected
<BanjoX> I need to install 8.10 on my laptop, I can barely boot from cd (drive on last leg)..I am in ubuntu with live cd now, as soon as the installer starts reading files from cd it errors (i/o, cd drive failure)..so, can I run ubiquity with an option to install from iso?
<SilentDis> hello.  Odd one here.  I have a DVD with both UDF and ISO sets (the new Wrath of the Litch King Expansion for World of Warcraft).  Ubuntu auto mounted it as UDF (for mac).  what filesystem am I looking to mount this on?
<Krzysztof> I believe I do @ Mater.
<nintendork32> it opens and has a tab on the toolbar saying "Strating firefox" but then it closes
<Jordan_U> storrgie: No harm in asking your question, pastebin it if you don't want to keep typing an explanation over and over
<calwig> Jordan_U: will have to read this issue a bi more proabably later, i must get going now, but it seems like it could work somehow :) will you be here perhaps another time, tomorrow? i could use the help from a good peasant :)
<Krzysztof> I have the EvereX Notebook.
<matthew> my sond card is packing a sad help me please anyone ?
<blinkn1> SilentDis:how is northrend
<matthew> i mean sound card
<Spaff> right, anyone? I thought my ubuntu wouldn't load up because my HDD's kept swapping position however my grub menu.lst definitely has the correct UUID of the root partition it should be using therefore the root (hd2,4) shouldn't matter, right? Anyone have any ideas?
<SilentDis> blinkn1: no idea, can't get the DVD mounted right to perform the install lol
<matreya6> Krzysztof, Do you see alternating dirty green lines?
<Jordan_U> calwig: I will probably be here tomorrow
<self> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg
<Krzysztof> Matreya6: When I insert the disk, choose, a language and let it run? Or just press the on button/
<matreya6> Krzysztof, try F4 first to change it to safe mode first.
<SilentDis> blinkn1: it's mounting the Mac side of the DVD, i need it to mount the 'windows' side, or, more specifically, whatever the name for 'iso' on a DVD is :)
<matthew> do you people live in new zealand
<calwig> Jordan_U: will do, thanks then, should i read something before i install it from the backported reps?
<Krzysztof> Matreya: When I just press the on button?
<self> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg Check this, it might help.
<mneptok> SilentDis: how do you plan to run the Mac installer if you *do* mount it?
<matreya6> Krzysztof, no, are you running the Live CD?
<SilentDis> mneptok: that's the problem.  I need to mount the windows side.  ubuntu is automounting the mac side
<Jordan_U> calwig: No, just don't update any other packages while you have that repository enabled, and if it breaks something then remove the repo and re-install the standard package
<mneptok> SilentDis: side? or session?
<matthew> dose anyone have blue ray player
<Jordan_U> !anyone | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matthew> ide
<marcelo> hello
<matthew> hi
<Krzysztof> Matreya: I WAS running a disk that I burned and mounted an ISO on. But if I don't have that in the disktray when I turn on my computer it goes to a MemTest 0.86 or something that effect.
<marcelo> does anyone know the difference between the envy NVidia driver and the default restricted that Ubuntu installs?
<Krzysztof> 1.70
<Jordan_U> marcelo: Envy will always install the latest driver available
<SilentDis> mneptok: blizzard puts out a 'universal' disk that will mount under windows and mac, but with different file systems and files for each, to allow both mac and windows users to use the same disk.  ubuntu has taken it upon itself to mount the mac version, and i can't remember how to mount a dvd like this on the windows side instead.
<marcelo> Jordan_U, hmm, thanks
<calwig> Jordan_U: ok ill have a look, although i dont have a movie to try anymore so i will have to see perhaps buy one
<calwig> Jordan_U: im renting them now,
<Raffle> hi, when i try burning the ubuntu iso on my cd it doesnt burn
<mneptok> SilentDis: side? or session?
<apeiron> SilentDis, This may be too easy, but have you tried iso9660?
<matthew> you can go to applications and add or remove programes and download it
<candive> Hi everyone, what is the command in terminal to update firefox?
<wos> !tv-cards-that-work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bob123> anyone good with scripting? Trying to says, if you see 100 duplicates of said column, list IP address: cat vsftpd.log | tail -n 500 | grep -v grep |awk '{print $5}'
<calwig> Jordan_U: thanks again for all the info
<calwig> im outs
<Jordan_U> calwig: np
<SilentDis> apeiron: 1 moment, yes i have, let me grab the error again
<wos> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<mneptok> SilentDis: "side" implies you flip the disc over and use anothe side. "session" is another filesystem burned onto the same side of the physical media.
<wos> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<soho> is Jaunty Jackalope ready for testing?
<SilentDis> mneptok: I mistyped when i said side, my apologies.
<apeiron> bob123, Toss it to Perl or Python or such.
<Raffle> hi, when i try burning the ubuntu iso on my cd it doesnt burn
<jrib> !jaunty | soho
<ubottu> soho: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<bob123> ah no simple way to do it with a command line ?
<soho> damn
<matreya6> Krzysztof, ok when the LiveCD loads, you get a screen that allows you to run the LiveCD session, or to install Ubuntu. When you press F4 there, you can select a safe graphics mode. After that you can just run the LiveCD.
<Jordan_U> storrgie: What is your question about network-manager? I am by no means an expert but I do know a bit about it
<soho> i thought a alpha for it was out?
<matthew> did you know you can get a 3Tearbyte hard drive now pbtech.co.nz
<apeiron> bob123, Not sure in the generic sense.
<jrib> soho: #ubuntu+1
<soho> what are some most-have apps for linux?
<apeiron> most-have or must-have?
<mneptok> !offtopic > soho
<ubottu> soho, please see my private message
<netzapper> I'm trying to set up Optical out in alsa on my Hardy Heron box.  'speaker-test' works if I specify just precisely the right output format and device.  How do I get Ubuntu to use that format and device by default for everything?
<Raffle> when i try burning the ubuntu iso on my cd it doesnt burn any1 know why
<Blaze1454> Does your cd have enough space for it Raffle?
<marcelo> soho, the kernel
<mneptok> !give me a break
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a break
<Raffle> ye
<netzapper> (oss output works, but has all of oss' failures)
<BanjoX> I need to install 8.10 on my laptop, I can barely boot from cd (drive on last leg)..I am in ubuntu with live cd now, as soon as the installer starts reading files from cd it errors (i/o, cd drive failure)..so, can I run ubiquity with an option to install from iso?
<ferric84> i installed gtk2-engine-ubuntulooks and my human + clearlooks themes disappeared; how can i get them back?
<soho> lol the kernel
<Blaze1454> Raffle: That's fairly odd.
<jrib> !install > BanjoX
<ubottu> BanjoX, please see my private message
<soho> does anyone run ssh
<shadowwulf> need help with my nvidia graphics and ubuntu 8.10 ... boots and goes to a white logon screen and when i log on ... it goes to a blank screen with a cursor
<jrib> !anyone | soho
<ubottu> soho: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BanjoX> laptop doesn't boot from usb
<soho> jrib do you use ssh?
<glick> hey
<mneptok> soho: if you have a question, ask it. polling every user about the software they use is not in liune with the channel's purpose.
<Blaze1454> Raffle: What program are you using to burn ubunto to the disk?
<EJ> is this the correct command to add a user to the www group : sudo useradd -G www <user>
<apeiron> I prefer select(), myself.
<jrib> soho: this is a support channel.  If you are looking to discuss other people's linux usage, use #ubuntu-offtopic instead of #ubuntu
<glick> has anyone had any luck getting ubuntu to boot/install in a microsoft virtual PC machine?
<jrib> EJ: no
<Raffle> hi, when i try burning the ubuntu iso on my cd it doesnt burn
<droids-> anyone had sound issues running baldur's gate 2 with wine?
<matreya6> soho, that kind of questions are mostly asked by people trying Social Engineering (Google for Mitnick)
<Russak> Hello. I'm currently on Intrepid Ibex and was wondering if anyone knew about an issue with Intel integrated graphics cards and resuming from Hibernation or Suspend. I can't resume from either, I get to a black screen(doesn't appear to be backlit) and can't do a thing except hold down the power button. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing.
<jrib> EJ: well maybe, but I don't use useradd.  Just do: adduser USER www
<Krzysztof> Matreya: When I insert the disk it goes to a screen for Ubuntu, where it say "Try Ubuntu without chanes", "Install", "Check CD for Defects", "Test memory.", or "Boot from first hard disk." Which do I select?
<soho> ok
<EJ> jrib: ok thanks
<droids-> my sound cuts out whenever i try to use the multiplayer mode.
<Jordan_U> Raffle: What happens when you try to burn it exactly, is there an error message?
<droids-> the sound dies for my whole system, that is.
<droids-> and i have to reboot for it to work.
<Raffle> nope
<mneptok> Raffle: did you md5sum the .iso file you downloaded?
<Raffle> it says it is burned
<Krzysztof> Matreya: I've tried "Check CD for Defects" No defects.
<glick> anyone try the latest ubuntu in microsoft virtual PC?
<Raffle> i didnt understand the md5sum for windows
<glick> i cant get it to boot
<storrgie> I have a forum post that has all the details of my issue, this is a networking problem for 8.10 please someone check this out if you can help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6200631#post6200631
<Falstius> Russak: I have a similar problem with my laptop running fedora.  Setting the 'virtual' line in my xorg.conf file (there for dual monitors) to a legal value helped but it still doesn't always resume correctly.
<matreya6> Krzysztof, first of all, press F4. a popup menu should open, allowing you to select the safe graphics mode, aftter you have selcted that, just go to the row that starts with Try...
<matreya6> Krzysztof, sorry about my spelling errors, it's a bit late in the Netherlands now.
<ekontsevoy> Has anyone heard of a fonts fix for Intrepid? After upgrading to 8.10 I can't get smooth fonts back: seems like BCI has been disabled again in FreeType?
<Guest89697> nvdio 3D grapics has buggey driver it has been suggested that if you use nvidia for #D dont upgrade to 810
<soho> how can i enable my hp webcam on ubuntu?
<Russak> what would be a legal value?
<apeiron> #D?
<shadowwulf> need help with my nvidia graphics and ubuntu 8.10 ... boots and goes to a white logon screen and when i log on ... it goes to a blank screen with a cursor
<jrib> !webcam > soho,
<jrib> !webcam > soho
<ubottu> soho, please see my private message
<tsedreyt> hi guys, I have a few question about USB persistent install, can anyone help me?
<jrib> tsedreyt: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<SilentDis> OK, i got it.  the full command to get to the files is sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=1000 /dev/cd_drive /media/whatever :)
<candive> Hi everyone, what is the command in terminal to update firefox?
<Krzysztof> :o Matreya: Ik ben met het leren van Nederlands Rosetta Stone. :D
<soho> thanks jrib
<Russak> Falstius: what would be a legal value?
<jrib> candive: sudo apt-get install firefox
<apeiron> SilentDis, That's for the Windows side?
<candive> jrib, Thank you
<Russak> and also, I'm not running dual monitors. And it also worked fine in 8.04 as well.
<Falstius> Russak: for an intel chipset, smaller than 2048 in each direction (2048x2048 total)
<Raffle> can anyone tell me how to md5sum i dont get it
<shadowwulf> what is the command line to get the newest nvidia drivers
<tsedreyt> I am trying to run usb persistent, whenever I boot up I don't get any picture, I am pretty sure it has to do with Xorg (because I couldn't run puppy linux in xorg, I had to use xevesa), what can I do to fix it?
<SilentDis> apeiron: yeah, apparently they throw it into hidden.  windows ignores it and just reads it anyway, whereas mac (and linux) respect the flag lol
<candive> Chow
<Falstius> Russak: I was just offering it as a possibility.  I only run ubuntu on my desktops.
<christophe> raffle: just type md5sum <name file> and you cat the md5sum
<apeiron> SilentDis, heh
<Russak> ahh....okay. thanks.
<Raffle> where i type that christophe?
<christophe> czt= get offx :)
<christophe> Raffle: in your terminal
<thiebaude> where can i get "comic' fonts from?
<itachi_> do you want to help me?
<mneptok> thiebaude: 1994
<Raffle> where u run stuff?
 * mneptok cracks himself up
<christophe> uhu
<shadowwulf> what is the command line to get the newest nvidia drivers
<thiebaude> mneptok: they look pretty cool
<Falstius> Russak: I've also seen resume problems from running compiz/desktop affects.
<storrgie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6200631#post6200631
<jrib> shadowwulf: jockey-gtk
<amikrop> I upgraded, and I don't have System->Administration->Network.
<amikrop> I think I should have it.
<amikrop> At least, that is what the docs say.
<amikrop> How can I get it?
<christophe> can someone help me out with a bluetooth problem? I can't get my bt mouse at work anymore.
<Jordan_U> amikrop: It's in preferences now ( because it doesn't require admin priveleges )
<Russak> Compiz is not installed....i removed it because I thought that might fix it.
<christophe> it always times out when it tries to pair
<SilentDis> another thing to add to the bag of tricks.  -o unhide :)  take care all!
<thiebaude> :P
<Thetetsu> hi
<apeiron> SilentDis, What're you doing anyway, running it under Linux?
<Thetetsu> minchia quantu siamu!!
<shadowwulf> what is the command line to get the newest nvidia drivers
<tsedreyt> Hey, does anyone know how to configure XORG when booting off a USB persistent?
<jrib> shadowwulf: I told you already
<glick> for some reason ubuntu crashes in my virtual pc 2007 machine when i try to install or run
<SilentDis> apeiron: oh yes.  WoW runs AWESOME under linux
<glick> and i get soem sort of a stack trace
<apeiron> SilentDis, Interesting.
<shadowwulf> jrib just that ?
<Falstius> Russak: that's about it then for my ideas.  I don't even know why my laptop fails to wake up sometimes.
<itachi_> do you want to help me?
<jrib> shadowwulf: yes
<glick> anyone know how to get ubuntu running in ms virtual pc 07
<apeiron> SilentDis, I've got a Mac so I can just run it there, but good to know. :)
<storrgie> how can I create a shortcut to a folder on my desktop?
<amikrop> Jordan_U: OK, thanks.
<SilentDis> apeiron: 3/4 the hardware spec of my friend, and i rarely if ever drop below 35fps, he's hovering around 20fps and has longer load times on his vista box.  *snicker*
 * apeiron smirks
<shadowwulf> jrib,  ok, then how do i get the desktop to come back up from a black screen ... with just a cursor
<jrib> shadowwulf: provide more context
<Thetetsu> potrei dire qualsiasi cosa che non mi cagherebbe nessuno!
<SilentDis> apeiron: I keep telling him "come to the dark side, we have cookies!" but he won't listen >.<
<jrib> !it | Thetetsu
<ubottu> Thetetsu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<apeiron> SilentDis, Eh, not everyone can switch.
<Thetetsu> sorry
<apeiron> SilentDis, Sometimes there're programs that don't run so well under Linux.
<shadowwulf> jrib i come to a logon window that is white ... no text ... then when i login .. the desktop becomes black and a cursor appears ... and thats it
<jrib> shadowwulf: did it ever work?
<shadowwulf> 8.04 it did
<Thetetsu> what time is it?
<Jordan_U> storrgie: Network manager 0.7 should support multiple devices being active at once, Is the gigabit connection static or is one host providing DHCP ?
<SilentDis> apeiron: he plays wow, and does the basic e-mail, websurfing work.  little bit of photoshop.  photoshop is glorious under wine.
<shadowwulf> jrib, 8.04 it did
<jrib> shadowwulf: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apeiron> SilentDis, Or he could just use GIMP... <_<
<mn> How can I figure out what type of RAM I have?
<storrgie> Jordan_U: the gigabit is static, the wlan is dhcp. the gigabit is crossover
<apeiron> mn, free or top
<SilentDis> apeiron: exactly.  but even if he insists, he can keep it, that's the kicker
<treefolk> !offtopic | Thetetsu
<ubottu> Thetetsu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mn> what? apeiron?
<tsedreyt> Does Ubuntu use xorg?
<apeiron> mn, Run those commands, they show you your memory.
<Jordan_U> tsedreyt: Yes
<shadowwulf> jrib, on a different machine ... what in particular are you looking for ?
<apeiron> mn, I guess that statement was a bit ambiguous, I apologize. :)
<mneptok> apeiron: they will not tell you the kind of memory
<SilentDis> apeiron: it's actually a joy to walk into best buy, hang around at the anti-virus isle, and when they ask, pull the XKCD suggestion and say "I run linux" and take off :D
<apeiron> Oh, I'm sorry, I misread.
<mn> its ok, thank you
<apeiron> mneptok++ # pointing out my failures
<alex_> Hello. I'm currently on Intrepid Ibex and was wondering if anyone knew about an issue with Intel integrated graphics cards and resuming from Hibernation or Suspend. I can't resume from either, I get to a black screen(no backlight) and can't do a thing except hold down the power button. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing.
<mneptok> mn: consult your motherboard manual
<tsedreyt> Jordan: so why would I have troubling booting it off a usb drive?
<apeiron> SilentDis, tee hee
<jrib> shadowwulf: the whole thing
<mneptok> apeiron++ for Ambrosia game naming
<high-freq> how do i run a process in the background via terminal with it staying open even if i close out terminal
<Jordan_U> storrgie: Are both set to connect automatically?
<apeiron> mneptok, Actually no; I'm named after the cosmology concept. :)
<mn> apeiron:  I meant like DDR2 or DDR3 or whatever
<jrib> shadowwulf: log into a tty and use pastebinit
<Jordan_U> high-freq: command & disown
<lianimator> where is Printing Services located in Intrepid?
<mneptok> mn: consult your motherboard manual
<storrgie> Jordan_U: yes they are, ofcourse the eth0 connects first because it doesnt need to get an ip from the dhcp
<high-freq> kk
<apeiron> high-freq, or dtach or screen
<SilentDis> anyhwo, i'll stop being all OT and go play in northrend.  take care!
<Raffle> whats md5sum used for
<mn> mneoptok: I didn't build the computer.  I don't have the mobo manual
<I-am-weasel> Hi! :D Does anyone know how to make conky STICK to the desktop?! So that when I hit "show desktop", conky stays on top?
<shadowwulf> jrib where do you want it pasted ?
<itachi> do you want to help me?
<high-freq> thx guys
<KillerOrca> anyone use ushare?
<storrgie> Jordan_U: i think if the wlan connected first then i would be ok... but thats not the only problem... when my lease runs out on the wlan Ip NM will rewrite my routing table and /etc/resolv.conf as if the wlan isnt there
<Frogzoo> Raffle: it generates a hash that's a signature for a file, hard to change the file without changing the hash
<storrgie> Jordan_U: this causes me to loose internet
<tsedreyt> Jordan_U: so why would I have troubling booting it off a usb drive when XORG doesn't work and xvesa does...?
<jrib> shadowwulf: doesn't matter
<Raffle> oh
<vahnx> sup
<TVVCR6> Back
<jordo2323> Does anyone use a PSP for audio or video successfully with Ubuntu (hardy or intrepid)?
<mrpockets> hey fellas
<mrpockets> Theres an easy way to enable mp3 support in Ubuntu right?
<vahnx> man that terminator chick is hot
<Jordan_U> storrgie: Are you setting up the routs within network-manager?
<jordo2323> Or does anyone know how to setup .net under wine?
<I-am-weasel> Waiiiii is internets so slow in interpid
<vahnx> in ubuntu if you launch an mp3 it should automatically ask to download codecs
<alex_> I-am-weasel: Try putting this in your conkyrc "own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager"
<storrgie> jordan_U: no I am not, because the wlan is set to auto
<shadowwulf> jrib, working on getting file
<I-am-weasel> alex, let me try, thanks for the hint :) I think I got a few of those in there
<KillerOrca> anyone have experience moving an existing install to a larger harddrive?
<Jordan_U> storrgie: Seems like a bug to me, have you filed a bug report?
<jabagawee> hey, anyone wanna help me with xorg.conf? i want it to show my desktop in full 1080p glory
<storrgie> Jordan_U: dont know how, I posted that post in ubuntu forums and I emailed the network manager mailing list
<vahnx> anyone here notice 8.10 being quicker than 8.04?
<alex_> I pm'ed you the top of my conkyrc file
<alex_> hope that help
<alex_> s
<Jordan_U> !bugs | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cak054_> hello world
<vahnx> hi
<toastedmilk> I just downloaded libflashplayer.so alpha of flash 10 for 64bit.  what folder should I throw this in so it will work?
<vahnx> i think in the mozilla directory for libflashplayer.so
<vahnx> that is if your using a mozilla browser
<jrib> toastedmilk: ~/.mozilla/plugins/   you probably want to remove your old one that you might have with nspluginwrapper
<azfira> yetty
<toastedmilk> jrib, I have.
<toastedmilk> jrib, ty tho!
<toastedmilk> vanhx, thank you too!
<storrgie> Jordan_U: what should I even call this bug?
<Jordan_U> storrgie: Like someone suggested in the forum one work around might to be to set up the main box's ethernet connection as "shared"
<storrgie> Jordan_U: they each need to have internet
<vahnx> prison break in 30 mins =D
<storrgie> Jordan_U: they run independently quite a bit of the time
<alex_> Hello. I'm currently on Intrepid Ibex and was wondering if anyone knew about an issue with Intel integrated graphics cards and resuming from Hibernation or Suspend. I can't resume from either, I get to a black screen(no backlight) and can't do a thing except hold down the power button. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing.
<KillerOrca> vahnx soon to be cancelled
<vahnx> hehe
<surplusxmas> What is a good GUI batch renamer?
<jrib> !paste | shadowwulf
<ohubuntu_> vahnx   www.hulu.com    prison break now
<ubottu> shadowwulf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vahnx> besh show on earth
<vahnx> they changed it from 8:00 to 9:00 for the 4th season
<jordanv> is there a readyboost type of thing for ubuntu?
<KillerOrca> anyone have experience moving an existing install to a larger harddrive?
<mikg> hi all
<vahnx> if you place your swap on flash drive possibly
<Jordan_U> jordanv: Put a swap file on a thumb drive
<vahnx> not a good idea apparently due to the constant writing
<mikg> anyone have any experience w/ CONVIRT
<Jordan_U> jordanv: I don't recommend it though because it will wear it out
<vahnx> flash based drives tend to die about 10,000 writes per sector
<jordanv> well, its a memory stick
<mikg> anyone have any experience w/ CONVIRT?
<jordanv> not a thumb drive
<Jordan_U> jordanv: "ready boost" is mostly a gimick
<vahnx> memory stick = thumb drive no?
<Jordan_U> jordanv: It's NAND flash either way
<strtok> hello - has anyone had an issue with vnc (via vncserver) to ubuntu, where the 'd' key causes the focused window to minimize/maximize?
<lianimator> how do I configure my printer in intrepid?
<vahnx> thats why ssd's arent the best. they tend to die out fairly quick
<Jordan_U> storrgie: You might ask in #ubuntu-bugs for advice on how to word the bug report
<jordanv> oh and Jordan_U nice name ;)
<soho> opensuse ftw
<vahnx> never tried it
<ohubuntu_> is it possible to build a certificate server with any linux OS?
<soho> gentoo for the win?
<vahnx> ubuntu ftw
<donpachi> cflags are kickin in yo
<shadowwulf_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73605/
<shadowwulf_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73605/
<vahnx> ok i have system beep disabled and it still does it. i have friends that can attest to this on their machines too
<vahnx> anyone know of a fix?
<donpachi> vahnx: cut the speaker wire
<vahnx> good idea
<Dr_willis> vahnx,  try 'xset b 0 0 0 '
<donpachi> that's what i did
<gilster> has anyone been able to integrate UDF format for DVD-RAM into one of the GUI apps like k3b or braseror etc?
<shadowwulf_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73607/
 * gguuest said its a minihowto install powerpc-ubuntu-ps3 there?
<musikgoat> vahnx: what is the problem?
<vahnx> xset b 0 0 0 solved it
<vahnx> will it perma solve it?
<vahnx> musikgoat: i disabled system beep but it kept beeping when i'd do stuff like backspace in empty terminal
<gilster> anyone here got experience with DVD-RAM discs? I want to integrate them into K3B. I know how to format them on the CLI but want another option?
<merther> Is anyone familiar with xorg-edit?
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever owned a dvd-ram disk. :)
 * gguuest said its a minihowto install powerpc-ubuntu-ps3 there?
<lbo_ken> hi i need help to coffigure my  user on vsftpd so he only have access to one folder not all the  pc
 * gguuest said its a minihowto install powerpc-ubuntu-ps3 there?
 * gguuest said its a minihowto install powerpc-ubuntu-ps3 there?
<gilster> most people have not owned dvd-ram discs
<gilster> it blows
<ezzieyguywuf> how do you untar into a seperate directory?
<shadowwulf_> jrib,  did you get them ?
<jrib> shadowwulf_: see what happens if you comment usefbdev
<shadowwulf_> jrib,  in which ?
<Myrtti> !give
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give
<Dr_willis> ezzieyguywuf,  one way would be to cd into the direvtory the tar xf /path/to/tararcjve
<ohubuntu_> is it possible to build a certificate server with a linux OS?
<jrib> shadowwulf_: xorg.conf
<toastedmilk> I'm having a problem with Nautilis.  I can't drag-and-drop special access files because it says 'Permission Denied', but doesn't give me a password box.
<ezzieyguywuf> Dr_willis: yea that is one way
<hakn> dd.
<amikrop> Hello. What is the easiest way of mounting a .iso file?
<Raffle> skjljalfjkdsalk;ldjk;fjkldj;kldfsjakl glotlo he elho ssa u kcuf ih
<Raffle> oops, sorry
<Dr_willis> !info fuseiso | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<rdw200169_> amikrop: mount -o loop
<merther> What does screen depth refer to?
<alex_> Hello. I'm currently on Intrepid Ibex and was wondering if anyone knew about an issue with Intel integrated graphics cards and resuming from Hibernation or Suspend. I can't resume from either, I get to a black screen(no backlight) and can't do a thing except hold down the power button. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing.
<I-am-weasel> toastedmilk, yeah, it doesn't let you. that feature doesn't exist, sadly. you need to open TWO root nautilus windows :(
<arktvrvs> I've been getting this "E: base-files: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 123" for weeks now it is starting to bother me.  what is the deal?
<Eressolar> ezzieyguywuf: tar -xvf -C /home/meowmix/kittiens  Or whatever directory you want.
<Raffle> was just an idiot controlling my computer
<hakn> sex
<rick_astley> why does gvim ignore my font rendering settings and is there a way to fix this?
<LugorX> how do you turn off the gnome window urgency hint ?
<rdw200169_> amikrop: you don't need anything special, just mount -o loop file.iso /dir/to/mount
<ezzieyguywuf> so the -C lets me specify a diff. directory
<Dr_willis> merther,  the  # of colors displayale basically I belive
<toastedmilk> I-am-weasel, Ha! that's hilarious. Fingers crossed that's a work in progress.  Thanks though!
<amikrop> rdw200169_, Dr_willis: OK, thanks :-)
<Eressolar> ezzieyguywuf: Yeah, it tells tar to "change" to that directory. Works for creating tarballs too.
<ezzieyguywuf> eressolar: thanks
<Eressolar> np
<I-am-weasel> toastedmilk, hope so
<lianimator> I have the same problem as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6102469 but I can't follow the solution
<rdw200169_> rick_astley: well, if i remember correctly, vim only accepts monospace fonts
<gilster> Dr_willis: i have 5 of them. 5 maxell DVD-RAMS very slow but extremely useful for drag and drop to dvd
<toastedmilk> I-am-weasel, how do I make a nautilis window a root one?
<toastedmilk> I-am-weasel, that's what I can't seem to figure out.
<merther> And I'm assuming that I've I've got only one screen I would then enter 1 for screen number in xorg-edit?
<pw-toxic> hi, i really need to deactivate the "alt + mouse2" hotkey for openeing the window menu
<merther> *if
<pw-toxic> how can i do this?
<lianimator> pw-toxic: either in compiz or gconf
<rhsanborn> hmm...alright, I've reinstalled network-manager-gnome and network-manager but still nm-applet won't start
<I-am-weasel> You can try right click the folder you want to open as root, see if it says "open as root". If NOT,  hit ALT+F2 on your keyboard, and enter:     gksudo nautilus --no-desktop                   you'll have to do this twice to open 2 windows
<lianimator> pw-toxic: do you use compiz?
<ezzieyguywuf> Eressolar: so the command would look as follows for a .bz2? tar xvjf -C [tar file] [new location[
<pw-toxic> lianimator: compiz is big ;)
<Dr_willis> gilster,  as far as i know Linux does not have any support for using a dvd disk as a big  "floppy drive" Like you often see done in Windows...
<oly562> yawns
<pw-toxic> lianimator: yes i got the compiz manager.. but there are very many options
<shadowwulf> jrib,  same result ... blank screen
<lianimator> pw-toxic: open ccsm
<Dr_willis> gilster,  at least if it does.. its not commonly used.. :)
<jrib> shadowwulf: what did you do to test?
<gilster> Dr_willis: I have been able to do this
<shadowwulf> booted and logged on
<Dr_willis> gilster,  nifty.  You are the first person ive seen whos done it then.
<shadowwulf> jrib, booted and logged on
<gilster> Dr_willis: I can format the disc from cli inUDF format
<gilster> then it does drag and drop quite efficientyl
<jrib> shadowwulf: it only happens after you login?  GDM works fine?
<lianimator> pw-toxic: use the advanced search
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i have found the options
<shadowwulf> GDM being the logon screen ?
<pw-toxic> lianimator: big thx
<zoot_> hello all
<jrib> shadowwulf: yes
<zoot_> anyone running ubuntu on the eee?
<shadowwulf> jrib, no the logon screen is skewed ...
<jrib> shadowwulf: skewed?
<Eressolar> ezzieyguywuf: tar -xjvf file.tar.bz2 -C /path/to/extract/to
<toastedmilk> I-am-weasel, 'gksudo nautilis --no-desktop' As is?
<ezzieyguywuf> Eressolar: thanks
<shadowwulf> jrib, greyish white and white for the logon name and password
<pw-toxic> lianimator: damn now if i only click the left mous button, the context menu does open ;)
<jrib> shadowwulf: what version of ubuntu is this?
<shadowwulf> jrib, 8.10
<zsquareplusc> zoot_: kinda
<pw-toxic> lianimator: well i think i use a very strange hotkey for this sub menu so i wont open it ;)  little workaround but it will work
<lbo_ken> hi i need help to configure my  user on vsftpd so he only have access to one folder not all the  pc i know vsftpd use the pc user  acount to have an access to ftp but i dont find any where wehre i can grand or denied any things on a  folder or anythings  can some one help me?
<jrib> shadowwulf: you could try installing the nvidia drivers
<lianimator> pw-toxic: use None.
<shadowwulf> jrib, how do i do that ?
<I-am-weasel> toastedmilk,  Just like that :)
<arktvrvs> any idea what is wrong with my update manager it is complaining about base-files there are 19 important updates and non of them will install
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i had none, but it didnt work
<lianimator> pw-toxic: it reverted?
<jrib> shadowwulf: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<I-am-weasel> toastedmilk,  apologies, for some reason you MUST do it from Terminal O_O Or it doesn't show up
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i cant open any open in the compiz manager ;(
<pw-toxic> left mouse click doesnt help.. wait
<onats> help... need some tips, fast... i will be installing ubuntu on 10 identical machines... what's the fastest way i can do it?
<zoot_> zsquare: any experience getting bluetooth and the webcam working on a eee 901?
<onats> should i just install everything one by one?
<shadowwulf> jrib, says i have the newest version
<KillerOrca> anyone have experience moving an existing install to a larger harddrive?
<almigi> 'ello
<jordanv> arktvrvs: sudo apt-get update try again
<I-am-weasel> toastedmilk,  and gksudo is being picky... so just run        gksudo nautilus      (it doesnt like --no-desktop for some reason
<jrib> shadowwulf: enable it in your xorg.conf then
<shadowwulf> jrib,  could be that it is using NV instead of nvidia ?
<almigi> d
<jrib> shadowwulf: not "could", it is
<shadowwulf> jrib,  ok how
<toastedmilk> I-am-weasel, haha yeah it wasn't working
<arktvrvs> jordanv, no luck, same thing.
<zsquareplusc> zoot_: do you have a question?
<pw-toxic> lianimator: oh damn it looks like my alt key is locked now...  i cant left click anymore becuase he thinks im doing a alt + left mous
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i'll try somethign.. brb
<toastedmilk> I-am-weasel, mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<toastedmilk> mv: cannot move `libflashplayer.so' to `/usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so': Permission denied
<toastedmilk>  :'(
<rick_astley> i wonder why does gvim ignore my font rendering settings (subpixel antialiasing, hinting, etc) and is there a way to fix this?
<shadowwulf> jrib,  what do i type to replace the NV with nvidia
<jrib> shadowwulf: pastebin your current one and I'll edit it for you
<toastedmilk> I-am-weasel, oh, sudo
<shadowwulf> jrib, xorg.conf ?
<zoot_> Yes, I'm helping a guy with an eee 901 get his bluetooth and webcam working
<jrib> toastedmilk: why are you doing that?  Use the directory I told you.  No need for sudo
<I-am-weasel> toastedmilk,  grrr i see you got sound issues with firefox :P
<toastedmilk> jrib, what?
<jrib> shadowwulf: yes
<zoot_> any way to check if hardware is configured correctly?
<lianimator> How can I configure my printer?
<IndyGunFreak> zoot_: i think the webcams have been a problem on those.. have you tried eee-ubuntu?
<jrib> toastedmilk: use ~/.mozilla/plugins/ for your libflashplayer.so.  No need for sudo there
<zoot_> running ubuntu-eee, yes
<remote> hi
 * Spaff cries at his UNWORKING ubuntu and departs in a wave of self-pity
<zoot_> I installed it for him at a LUG meeting
<IndyGunFreak> zoot_: well, is the webcam on in the bios?
<remote> i want to make a dvd out of an avi file, is there an easy way to do that?
<zoot_> he's taking it to Africa in less than a week
<digdug> I'm using k9copy to encode a video, but it doesn't seem to be writing it
<zoot_> working for UNICEF
<Dr_willis> remote,  DeVeDe can do that
<rick_astley> i have to poop a little
<LF|Irssi> ewww
<remote> thanks
<freetown> zoot_, is there a repo for ubuntu-eee?
<digdug> is DeVeDe any better than k9copy? will it do mpeg4 for an ipod?
<zoot_> Indy: I think it is, but that was my first suggestion for him.  Do you know what it would be called in the eee BIOS or what tab it would be under?
<zoot_> he's a little skittish about tinkering with his BIOS
<damijit> I want to get rid of my windows partition, and make everything ubuntu. I have just one fear: Will ubuntu music players be able to 1. Play DRM-locked music (such as music bought from iTunes store) and 2. Sync with my iPod?
<toastedmilk> jrib, thanks for the tip!
<krishna> how do i register my nickname
<serpico> кто нибудь по русски разговаривает?
<crimsun> damijit: 1) not by default, no.  2) yes, given the music is DRM-stripped prior.
<KillerOrca> damijit why don't you just remove the DRM?
<zoot_> @free- that's a good question
<I-am-weasel> !ru | serpico   .... I think it's russian anyway :P
<ubottu> serpico   .... I think it's russian anyway :P: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<damijit> how would I go about removing DRM? And will I still be able to use apple's interface for my iPod (on my iPod, not my computer)?
<Great_Gatsby> ever since i updated to hardy firefox is taking incredibly long to load
<shadowwulf_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73612/
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i think i have t reset compiz....
<KillerOrca> damijit since you're not changing anything on the iPod it will stay the same
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i cant do anyhting anymore because wheni use left click on a window, he wants to drag the window isntead of clicking onto it
<pw-toxic> lianimator: how can i reset this?
<pw-toxic> lianimator: ah if i click altGr i can click somewhere in the window
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lianimator> pw-toxic: how did you configure the key?
<jrib> shadowwulf_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73615/
<lianimator> pw-toxic: you should revert. use the keyboard to config it
<EJ> ok silly question here, i just installed vnc server on 8.10 Desktop ... where is the start up file located and or how do i start it ?
<jlc> EJ: vncserver :10
<KillerOrca> damijit Requiem is what I hear is popular to remove the DRM without burning CDs
<chaqui1> how can I start a game in a particular resolution?
<lianimator> pw-toxic: use the keyboard keys, up down, tab, etc. to reset the keys to default
<jlc> vnc4server or tightvncserver
<jlc> depends on what is there I guess
<TopBunny88> Ubuntu rocks
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i just used "deactivated" for "window menu"  in : compiz Manager -> general options -> general -> window menu
<pw-toxic> lianimator: thats the only thing i have changed... it it still doesnt work
<passive> Any one have successful BearShare v7 installation ?
<pw-toxic> lianimator: it really looks like my ALT key is bugge, because aund alt + mouse1 i have the drag
<pw-toxic> lianimator: if i press altGr + mouse1 now, it works like i would press mouse1 only normally
<lianimator> pw-toxic: you can try disabling compiz first. metacity --replace
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i think i have found a bug within compiz
<pw-toxic> lianimator: if i change the option of "window menu" to "<Super>Button1" instead of "deactivated" everything works well
<lianimator> pw-toxic: then reset the shortcuts.
<zoot_> has anyone here used "eee-control"?  http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/
<zoot_> looks like this might help getting all the hardware going
<lianimator> pw-toxic: okay. you found a work-around
<krishna> lianimator: how do i register my nick????
<lianimator> krishna: I forgot..
<IdleOne> !register > krishna
<damijit> Praise for Ubuntu: I'm running off the live CD while I fix my computer, and it's still way faster than the Windows computer-lab computers at my University (and my computer is about 5 years old)
<ubottu> krishna, please see my private message
<aeshan> hi.how do I change my internet gateway?
<aeshan> is there a command?
<danbhfive> anyone know if there is a bug related to the "System setting" option not working in network-manager?
<djhash> !persistent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<TopBunny88> !register TopBunny88
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mroc> hi all.  can anyone point me to a resource that explains how to build something from a git repository?  a fork of keyjnote was created under the name "accentuate" but there don't appear to be any packages anywhere.  i'm somewhat new at building things from source code.
<TVVCR6> How do I get to the task manager in linux?
<krishna> u can chenge the gw by this: sudo route add gefault gw 192.168.x.x
<TVVCR6> It's like the thing in windows
<aeshan> i tried to change it via the GUI but no cigar
<oly562> TVVCR6: ?
<lianimator> TVVCR6: click the system monitor applet on your panel
<aeshan> TVVCR6: gefault or default?
<oly562> TVVCR6: you mean list processes?   ps -ax
<TVVCR6> lianimator: Hyh?
<TVVCR6> *huh?
<pw-toxic> lianimator: lol my pc just totally froze :D  i couldnt use any key or any mouse to do anything ;) even the console (strg + alt + 1) didnt work ;)
<oly562> or use Top
<alang> Hello
<TVVCR6> lianimator: Where is that?
<lianimator> TVVCR6: type Alt+F2 then system-monitor
<mroc> TVVCR6: it's the system monitor - you can add it to the panel or you can get it from System => Administration => System Monitor
<shadowwulf> jrib ok i kind of see my desktop now... but the colors are still not right
<philippelhu> new to ubuntu and trying to set my iiyama crt monitor. I cannot find the driver and the generic driver does not allow me to go higher than 800*600 pixels, which is too low. Any idea? (My card is Geforce2) thanks
<TVVCR6> mroc: Thank you :)
<shadowwulf> jrib,  but i can see the desktop in false colors
<mroc> TVVCR6: welcome.
<krishna> lianimator: thats what im confused
<LF|Irssi> htop is better than system-monitor , it doesnt take up 40% CPU :P
<TVVCR6> mroc: How exactly do I add it to the panel
<jrib> shadowwulf: I don't know then.  Does it work okay in other OSs like windows?
<aeshan> <TVVCR6> : does the command only work after restarting the PC?
<lianimator> pw-toxic: kill compiz!
<shadowwulf> jrib,  it does
<woody86> does anyone know how to setup ekiga for my voip account?
<TVVCR6> aeshan: Huh?
<aeshan> <TVVCR6> sudo route add gefault gw 192.168.x.x
<jrib> shadowwulf: it's not a resolution problem right?
<binarymutant> in xchat, whats this red line going across mean?
<TVVCR6> ...?
<mroc> TVVCR6: right click on a blank part of the panel and there's an "Add to Panel" option.  in the window that pops up, one of the options in the list is the System Monitor.  choose to add that, and then you can move it around by right clicking on the new icon in the panel and choosing "Move"
<shadowwulf> jrib, no it is not
<jrib> shadowwulf: try asking the channel again.  I don't have any ideas
<shadowwulf> jrib, the monitors can handle the resolution
<TVVCR6> mroc: thanks
<mroc> TVVCR6: no problem.
<shadowwulf> jrib,  thanks for the help
<TVVCR6> I'm a bit rusty. I haven't used any linux version in over 2 years :s
<Dr_willis> binarydigit,  its like a history tag..  if you go to other windows.. it shows where you were at when you left..
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, thats cool, but why only certain channels?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  i see it in all channels...
<shadowwulf> can somebody help me with 8.10 and nvidia drivers .. i see my desktop in false colors .. but no text ...
<chaqui1> what's htop?
<binarymutant> chaqui1, a better replacement for top
<Great_Gatsby> i can hear my typing in my speakers
<binarymutant> Great_Gatsby, you can probably turn that off in the bios
<Great_Gatsby> it just started once i upgraded to hardy
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, i'm not seeing it in this chan and in #debian on oftc.net, it's weirding me out :/
<break_free> Great_Gatsby, you can hear your typing? Sounds like your mic is on or something
<Great_Gatsby> i dont have a mic
<Great_Gatsby> im on a laptop
<Dr_willis> My Laptops hjave built in mics
<binarymutant> Great_Gatsby, my laptop will make a sound for typing, you can turn it off in the bios
<break_free> Great_Gatsby, are you sure? A lot of lappy's have built in mics
<break_free> oh, weird
<Great_Gatsby> every time i hit enter or space i here a blip
<Great_Gatsby> this is an old laptop
<Great_Gatsby> theres no mic
<binarymutant> mine is too
<Dr_willis> Great_Gatsby,  try the insert key.. You may be in insert/overwrite mode
<break_free> yeah, you might be able to turn off system beeps in your bios
<mroc> i'm looking to get a piece of software called "Accentuate" (a fork of the project that used to be called keyjnote).  it seems to only be available through git.  can anyone explain how to get/build this, or point me to something that does explain it?
<binarymutant> mroc, sudo apt-get install build-essiential git-core
<pw-toxic> lianimator: lol now this is getting really evil ;) if i press the hotkey <super> mouse1  my X11 freezes, so that i cant do any action anymore..  .. zooming with the mosue still works but not keyboard shortcut or mouse action
<pw-toxic> lianimator: can you tell me how i can reset x-server manually by console?
<pw-toxic> lianimator: (i just have rebootet and everything works again)
<lianimator> pw-toxic: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mroc> binarymutant: ok...done.
<pw-toxic> lianimator: what stands gdm for?
<pw-toxic> ah gnome desktop manger
<pw-toxic> ok i will remember this
<binarymutant> mroc, git clone <whatever the url is>
<binarymutant> mroc, do you have a website I can see to follow along? It'll be easier to help
<lianimator> pw-toxic: everything works now? the way you want it?
<mroc> binarymutant: http://repo.or.cz/w/accentuate.git
<passive> BearShare alternative ?
<lianimator> pw-toxic: did Ctrl+Alt+Backspace not restart X?
<LF|Irssi> Frostwire
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i have done a work around: i have the hotkey "<TopRightEdge><Shift><Control><Alt><Super>Button3 for the hotkey    i think i will NEVER accidantly press this shortcut ;)
<binarymutant> mroc, git clone http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page
<lianimator> pw-toxic: lol!
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i dont know this shortcut but i will try  wait
<binarymutant> LOl nm
<pw-toxic> lianimator: it works :D
<chaqui1> I want 128 cores
<binarymutant> mroc *, git clone http://repo.or.cz/w/accentuate.git
<pw-toxic> lianimator: strg alt backspace works too
<pw-toxic> cool
<lianimator> pw-toxic: it worked.. lol
<pw-toxic> lianimator: now i have only one issue left: alt + mouse1 doesnt drag my window anymore...  do you know where this option can be found? :D
<moonlite> I'm moving files  from my trash-can to my desktop. I have only one partition mounted on "/" (no special home-partition or anything). Why isn't it instantaneous? It is moving the files at 4.6 MB/s now and that just feels weird Anyone?
<lianimator> pw-toxic: if you can still type, Alt+F2 then run "metacity --replace" will use metacity instead of compiz
<binarymutant> meh my fetch failed mroc
<mroc> binarymutant: as did mine
<lianimator> pw-toxic: in compiz also
<pw-toxic> lianimator: yeah but i have spent hours in compiz manager :D its very big
<lianimator> pw-toxic: if you want to use gconf-editor, it's still okay
<pw-toxic> lianimator: well compiz is the thing why i have installed ubuntu :D
<moonlite> also, i couldn't move all of the files since the trashed folder contains 10 GB of files and my disk only has 2.6 gigs left
<lianimator> pw-toxic: use the advanced search. very useful!
<moonlite> or at least that's what i was told. Really weird.
<mroc> binarymutant: any suggestions on what to do from here, or is there nothing to be done at this point?
<binarymutant> mroc, gimmie a sec i
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i dont know what i should look for ;)
<lianimator> pw-toxic: there is a plugin called move window
<moonlite> (now i moved 1,5 GB of the files from trash to the desktop folder and the size of the disk didn't change. And i don't ave a .Trash-folder either in my home-dir. I really dont understand this :D)
<pw-toxic> lol!!!!!!!!
<binarymutant> mroc, git clone http://repo.or.cz/r/accentuate.git
<pw-toxic> lianimator: my initate window move now got the hotkey <Shift><Controls><Alt><Super>Button1
<lianimator> moonlite: trash is still stored on your disk.
<pw-toxic> lianimator: there really seems to be a strange bug ;)
<moonlite> lianimator: yes of course it is
<pw-toxic> lianimator: window menu and initate windoe move are coupled ;)
<lianimator> pw-toxic: that's a looooong "short" cut
<moonlite> but the trash should be stored on the same partition right? making the move instantaneous?
<binarymutant> mroc, it's just a single python script
<lianimator> pw-toxic: should call it longcut
<pw-toxic> lianimator: yes its a long shortcut, but i havend entered it
<pw-toxic> lets see what happens if i redefine this hotkey ;)
<pw-toxic> i'll remember strg alt backspace ;)
<pw-toxic> lianimator: now alt + mouse2 opens the window menu ;)))))))))))))
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i have just found a bug ;) do you know where i can commit compiz bugs?
<mroc> binarymutant: ok, so...is there no compilation?  do i just make it executable and run it?
<Dex-Freudii> I was told to Bootup normally and hit e to drop into the terminal, then add profile to the end of my kernel's startup line. How do I add that?
<moonlite> lianimator: and the thing about me not being able to move stuff from thrash whos sum size is bigger than what my partition is also feels strange (since when i move files with size less than that my free disk space don't change)
<lianimator> pw-toxic: are you aware of the button numbers?
<binarymutant> mroc, it's already executable so just ./accentuate    but it needs python-opengl python-pygame and python-imaging to work, so you'll have to apt-get those dependencies too
<tsunami> best bittorrent client for ubuntu??
<moonlite> gvfs bug perhaps?
<binarymutant> tsunami, rtorrent
<lianimator> pw-toxic: button2 is the middle CLICK
<pw-toxic> lianimator: ok then its button3
<pw-toxic> lianimator: but thats not the problem
<moonlite> tsunami: transmissions seems really good
<tsunami> binarymutant: does it have a web interface?
<binarymutant> tsunami, uh...idk
<tsunami> moonlite: i don't really like transmission coming from utorrent
<lianimator> pw-toxic: try restarting compiz
<lianimator> pw-toxic: Alt+F2 then compiz
<pw-toxic> lianimator: the problem is that if i change the shortcut of "initaite window move" of the "move window" plug-in   the hotkey for the window menu does get changed
<Dominik2> how can I convert a flash file to pure audio?
<IndyGunFreak> tsunami: then just use utorrent, it works quite well w/ wine
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i can only change both hotkeys at the same time ...
<zzl> does anyone know the irc channel for University of Californias??
<zzl> does anyone know the irc channel for University of Californias??
<moonlite> tsunami: oh. I never thought of uTorrent as anything but a UI disaster. :)
<jpatota> join #security
<lianimator> pw-toxic: that IS pretty weird
<tsunami> IndyGunFreak: how do you get it running on ubuntu?
<binarymutant> tsunami, rtorrent does have a web interface
<pw-toxic> lianimator: yes ;)
<IndyGunFreak> tsunami: http://www.winehq.org
<mroc> binarymutant: thanks so much for your help.  i'll grab the dependencies and see if it works.
<nkei0> Hello!  Does anyone know how to solve the wifi killswitch problem?  I've tried changing the module.d option to turn the led on but it didn't work.  I'm trying to figure out how to work the acer hotkey thingie but i'm a newb and don't understand it all
<lianimator> pw-toxic: what I'd do is stop compiz, config it, then run it.
<zzl> does anyone know the irc channel for University of Californias??
<tsunami> moonlite: yeah, it will be helpful to know that i have recently made the move to ubuntu
<zzl> does anyone know the irc channel for University of Californias??
<zzl> does anyone know the irc channel for University of Californias??
<FloodBot1> zzl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binarymutant> mroc, just so I know, what does it do?
<pw-toxic> lianimator: well my compiz and emerald just broke :D    how can i restart compiz and emerald?
<nsteinme> can someone please tell me how to add a VGA 1280x1024 setting to my display with xrandr? I have hardy and for some reason only 800x600 and 640x480 appear in my screen res gui
<Dr_willis> zzl,  i would say google may be a good starting point.. it may not neve exist on this server
<lianimator> pw-toxic: run "metacity"
<brodymcd> Can someone please help? I´m running Ubuntu Studio 8.10... and it allowed me to turn on the Broadcom driver for my wireless. Wireless light is ON, but wlan0 doesn´t show up in network manager... any thoughts, please?
<lianimator> pw-toxic: actually "metacity --replace"
<lianimator> moonlite: how can trash be bigger than "/"?
<break_free> broadcom, how I hate tehe
<break_free> thee
<nkei0> brodymcd: open up terminal and put in iwconfig and let me know what the wireless comes up with
<moonlite> lianimator: well it really isn't.
<moonlite> as in
<chaqui1> I can't make oolite work
<moonlite> all the files must be on the same partition (since when i move from trash to wherever my free disk space doesn't change)
<mroc> binarymutant: it's an open-gl based presentation software for doing presentations (.pdf and some other formats too i believe).  it's predecessor was very cool, and is available in the repos, but it hasn't been worked on for a while.
<pw-toxic> lianimator: well, strg + alt + backspace did its work
<chaqui1> I had it working before, but when I switched resolutions it went blank and I haven't been able to get it to start again
<brodymcd> oddly enough, Ubuntu 8.10 live cd had wireless right out of the box cranking, but UStudio throwing me this curve... shouldn´t they be the same?
<moonlite> so the error message i get seems totally bogus. while nautilus at the same time tells me i can't move files bigger than free disk space out of it becaus it, for some reason, thinks my trash is on another partition. That probably is the proble
<moonlite> very strange though
<binarymutant> mroc, sounds cool with the opengl, I wonder if it looks like a slide show with compiz effects
<nsteinme> ﻿can someone please tell me how to add a VGA 1280x1024 setting to my display with xrandr? I have hardy and for some reason only 800x600 and 640x480 appear in my screen res gui
<mrpockets> What does the  >rm -rf /   command do?
<motosir__> try it
<mrpockets> no
<mrpockets> i mean
<mrpockets> its remove
<motosir__> sudo in front of it though
<mrpockets> idk what the -rf options are
<mrpockets> and the entire root directory
<mrpockets> ?
<FloodBot1> mrpockets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binarymutant> recursive and force
<mrpockets> ah
<mrpockets> so delete the entire file system?
<binarymutant> so recursivly remove everything ya
<mroc> binarymutant: it's recently forked from the old project keyjnote (available in the repositories).  so it should be very similar.  transitions are very nice, very smooth.  definitely much more impressive than running a presentation through openoffice or the presentation mode of a pdf reader.
<razboinik> anyway of getting radeonhd with dri support?
<pw-toxic> lianimator: well i think i have to leave the drag window hotkey out ;(  ill use keyboard hotkey isntead (strg + space) to initiate drag window
<binarymutant> mroc, thanks for the info, I think i'm going to try it out :)
<mon^rch> question: what is the name of the server? irc.freenode.net?
<binarymutant> mon^rch, ya
<mon^rch> ty
<mroc> binarymutant: thanks for the help with my question.  worth downloading the script.  i just tried it out, seems to be almost identical, but at least it's actively worked on now.
<binarymutant> mroc, I might try and package it if it's not in the repos already
<lianimator> pw-toxic: try running gconf-editor
<lianimator> pw-toxic: go to apps/metacity/desktop
<binarymutant> mroc, LIRC support = very cool
<pw-toxic> lianimator: well im happy with the current solution ;)
<brodymcd> anyone else please help with Broadcom wireless issue? wlan0 not showing up in network manager despite wireless light ON and Broadcom driver installed
<alex_> i have a new ubuntu install, 8.10 x64, and every music program I've used has stopped playing a stream after a short time
<alex_> I'm guessing it gets to the end of the buffer then stops
<Geforce88> what package does 8.04 use to show shockwave swf games and such ?
<Geforce88> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Dr_willis> alex_,  got an example player you are using and a stream url? i will try here
<pw-toxic> lianimator: i'm playing world of warcraft now ;)
<alex_> this is the stream:
<alex_> http://deepmix.ru/deepmix128.pls
<pw-toxic> does anybody know if ubuntu works fine with windows ans mac os X on a macbook ?
<goldmetal> i just installed bootchart, how can i open it?
<c0re_> hello. i just installed kde.. but i cant run it :(...
<mroc> binarymutant: yes...very.  i won't have a chance to try that out anytime soon, but that's one of the newer developments i think.  i'd love to see a maintained package if you get a chance.  i think it'd benefit a lot of others.  not sure that you can mention it being forked from the older project (the name keyjnote got some legal trouble from apple)
<binarymutant> mroc, it needs to be able to recursively go through folders with images though...thats kinda lame
<alex_> I've used BMPx, banshee, gnome mplayer and rhythmbox
<luis_lopez> Has somebody experimented crashes with the new 64-bit flash plugin running on Intrepid when accessing sites like CNN or Discovery Channel?
<break_free> exaile is a really good mp3 player/manager
<c0re_> i changed season. still gnome is loaded... .anyone can help me?
<break_free> exaile is basically a gnome clone of Amarok
<musikgoat> break_free: how is it?
<mroc> binarymutant: that is lame, but it works really well for giving presentations in .pdf format (which is what my final version of presentations end up being anyway).  sorry if this is getting off-topic for the channel.
<break_free> musikgoat, i really enjoy it
<error404notfound> how can I completely remove gnome? I tried apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop gnome gnome-core, but there are still atleast 90 appliation gnome-* which are installed...
<break_free> musikgoat, haven't had any problems, has good last.fm and shoutcast integration
<Dr_willis> alex_,  how long do they normally play till they crash>
<musikgoat> !purekde | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bazhang> error404notfound, you want only kde?
<binarymutant> mroc, oh ya forgot about the topic, well thanks for introducing me to this app I like it
<error404notfound> bazhang: I want only commandline... converting a desktop install to serv er
<alex_> dr_willis: they don't crash, the music just stops. I haven't actually timed it but I'd say a couple of minutes
<Dr_willis> error404notfound,  you could just not start the kdm/gdm service...
<TVVCR6> I can't boot into windows
<c0re_> error404notfound, then you should get ubuntu server
<TVVCR6> I think it's because I never set mount points
<error404notfound> Dr_willis: yes, that's what I did 2 hours ago, but they are still consuming space....
<Dr_willis> alex_,  going on 2 min here... jamming to the techno-tunes... :)
<TVVCR6> nvm it automatically did
<mroc> binarymutant: no problem.  i appreciate the help.  i'll keep an eye out for a package in the future in case you feel super motivated. :)
<error404notfound> c0re_: no, coz it doesn't detect my usb dsl router, while desktop install does
<Dr_willis> error404notfound,   fire up the package manger and start removing stuff I guess...
<binarymutant> :D
<tsunami> what is the unzip command?
<c0re_> Dr_willis, hey can you help me to install kde on ubuntu intrepid.
<alex_> luis_lopez: I'm using the 64bit plugin. CNN videos working fine for me. I've noticed in youtube sometimes I need to refresh the page when the video doesn't load properly (the audio plays but the video is a grey rectangle).
<error404notfound> Dr_willis: excuse me.... I am not into any UI, and using aptitude's ui would be headache, autoremove should have removed them, shouldn't it?
<jamesish> tsunami: unzip
<tsunami> owned... :/
<Dr_willis> error404notfound,  most likely not.. depoedns on how they got installed.
<error404notfound> Dr_willis: did a fresh intrepid installl
<tsunami> command to unpack a tar file?
<jamesish> tsubani: tar -xf filename
<Dr_willis> error404notfound,  and what exactly did you do to try to remove them?
<jamesish> tsunami: for it all in one step, tar -xzf filename
<alex_> dr_willis: cool, I'm glad you like the stream. i've been listening to this station for a long time on my windows machine so I know it's pretty reliable. There must be something in ubuntu that's causing it. Have you ever played with gstreamer?
<lianimator> on my Printer (Canon LBP2900 - detected automatically): Print Test Page gives the error: CUPS server error. There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'.
<binarymutant> jamesish, thats not true
<jamesish> the z option is unzipping. Also ungzipping. For unbzipping, you use tar -xjf.
<Dr_willis> alex_,  going on 5 min.. Using gmplayer.
<jamesish> binarymutant: yes it is.
<error404notfound> Dr_willis: as said before apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop which is also the way recommend on the link bazhang gave
<binarymutant> jamesish, well now it is :/ but a .tar is just -xf
<jamesish> binarymutant: that's what I said. Thanks for verifying.
<jamesish> (07:46:11 PM) jamesish: tsubani: tar -xf filename
<Dr_willis> error404notfound,  from what i recall thats just a meta-package.. if it had been installed with appitude, then aptitude  remove  ubuntu-desktop  might of gotten rid of it.. but ive never really tried.. Just heard of others trying to clean the stuff out, and failing
<Dr_willis> error404notfound,  thats an issue  with using meta-packages I guess.
<binarymutant> lol srry jamesish I thought it was someone else that posted the -xf first
<QuiescentWonder> when i play quicktime videos in firefox sometimes i get the error: "The playback of this movie requires a Run-length encoding decoder plugin which is not installed." can someone help me fix this?
<jamesish> binarymutant: np. It's good that you're keeping an eye out :)
<alex_> dr_willis: I have no swap file, do you think that could cause it? (but I have 4gb of ram and I'm only using ~500meg)
<error404notfound> Dr_willis: yes, it's a meta package, but the way to uninstall it is recommended on ubuntu community docs...
<luigi> why i get "mount: the special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/fb9d5a70-a92d-428a-a44f-e80de77b1bb1 non exist"?
<jamesish> luigi: the special device presumably doesn't exist.
<Jeaton> ok, i installed ubuntu the other day and i still have windows on here
<soho> gentoo ftw
<Dr_willis> alex_,  Guess it could be.. but i doubt it.. you could create a swap file as a test
<luigi> jamesish, i've already create this one!
<Dr_willis> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.56-1 (intrepid), package size 773 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<Dr_willis> I like gentoo.. its a good file manager. ;P
<alex_> dr_willis: any other ideas?
<lazukars> Is there an AutoHotKey equivalent for Ubuntu?
<riddlebox> why would my wireless connection drop on me, but it doesnt drop for anyone else?
<minhoca_> #ubuntu-br
<Dr_willis> alex_,  not really.. going on 9 min here..  the stream is getting a tad repettive...
<luigi> jamesish, and i read the UUID with vol_id
<riddlebox> why would my wireless connection drop on me, but it doesnt drop for anyone else?
<Dr_willis> alex_,  sounds about like an arcade game soundtrack.. :)  without the explosions..
<binarymutant> riddlebox, whats the driver?
<QuiescentWonder> riddlebox: do you get dropped from other places as well, or just at home?
<alex_> dr_willis: ok, so we can confirm the drop-outs aren't caused by the stream :)
<riddlebox> QuiescentWonder, everywhere
<jamesish> luigi: there's some questions here. First, how did you make the special device?
<jamesish> luigi: second, how did you set permissions on it?
<riddlebox> binarymutant, it is a eeepc with the madwifi drivers
<jamesish> luigi: third, *why* did you make it? These things typically pop into existence when needed
<jamesish> luigi: and for good measure, what're you trying to do? ;)
<TVVCR6> What's that bash command called that shows information about your drives?
<TVVCR6> Like sda, sdb, sdc, etc.
<binarymutant> riddlebox, what's the kernel version?
<PlaHPoy> anyone know why a dual quad core server would only show (cat /proc/cpuinfo) 2 cpus with 1 core each?
<colton> u
<luigi> jamesish,  ok... i'm going to set my new HD with fstab.. i cut it in two part with gparted. so i have /dev/sdb1 and sdb2. after i've read the vol_id in ordet to put the uuid in fstab. at the moment sdb1 work, but sbd2 no.
<binarymutant> riddlebox, an upgrade might help but idk
<woody86> Anyone know how to speed up boot-times with OpenBIOS or initng?
<luigi> jamesish, this is the sdb2 in fstab: UUID=fb9d5a70-a92d-428a-a44f-e80de77b1bb1 /media/sdb2  ext3  defaults  0  0
<Jeaton> ok, i installed ubuntu and allowed it to create my dual boot
<Jeaton> anyway, windows xp is under the options, but it wont boot to it
<Jeaton> i know it still exist, as im able to mount it in ubuntu
<Flannel> Jeaton: What happens when you try and boot to it?
<mroc> binarymutant: it occurred to me that you may find this useful if you plan to use either keyjnote or the fork, accentuate.  This link is a pdf that explains some of the features and keyboard shortcuts.  i didn't see any documentation on the accentuate page. http://demo.openprocess.jp/Sample%20PDF/demo.pdf    enjoy.
<camokat> hello
<Jeaton> it goes to a black screen and i see something blinking in the top left corner
<colton> Hi, I want to access another harddrive on my computer ubuntu, how could I do this?
<Jeaton> like two underscores
<binarymutant> mroc, ty :)
<Flannel> !enter | Jeaton
<ubottu> Jeaton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<camokat> I installed Ubuntu on Lenovo S10. Everything works except wireless - Ubuntu doesn't even see the card. Any suggestions
<Dominik2> where can i get a documentation of the play command?
<camokat> ?
<crimsun> Dominik2: man play
<Dominik2> crimsun: man play? I don't understand what man means
<Flannel> Jeaton: Alright, please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst, and theoutput of `sudo fdisk -l`
<shinjin> I want to write some script that will run once when I log in. How do I open a terminal and run it that one time?
<mroc> colton: it should be as easy as going to Places => Computer   and then double clicking on the hard drive you'd like to mount (so that you can browse the files).
<Flannel> Dominik2: type "man play" and you'll get the man (manual) page on the play command
<QuiescentWonder> when i play quicktime videos in firefox sometimes i get the error: "The playback of this movie requires a Run-length encoding decoder plugin which is not installed." can someone help me fix this?
<crimsun> Dominik2: if you prefer, see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/en/man1/play.html
<PlaHPoy> im having an issue that i have 2 quad core intels in my server but cpuinfo only shows 1core per cpu
<jamesish> luigi: why aren't you letting gnome take care of mounting it for you?>
<jamesish> luigi: Ah, sorry. Reading further back. I see.
<jamesish> luigi: Okay.
<colton> Where could I find 'Places' in kubuntu?
<luigi> jamesish, ok
<luigi> jamesish, i'm going to try to re format this device..
<mroc> colton: in the default installation, there are three menu options on the top left of the screen called applications, places, and system.
<jamesish> luigi: why are you mounting by UUID? I'm lost there.
<jamesish> luigi: I always mount by partition.
<martin101> hello
<camokat> anybody? S10 + Ubuntu?
<luigi> i wont that at each logon ubuntu auto mount my device!
<mib> hi
<Dr_willis> I like to mount by Label. :)
<luigi> jamesish,  i want that at each logon ubuntu auto mount my device!
<jessid> Hello. I have a question. Why does ubunutu 8.10 does not turns off the cooler of my laptop once it has started, even If there is not any job that requieres a lot of CPU process???
<millertime_018> hey how get startup to automatically mount a partition on startup?
<Dr_willis> lugi then you must  somehow make a proper fstab entry for the device
<mib> i try to connect my xhdd via usb
<riddlebox> ok this is getting annoying
<jessid> !cooler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cooler
<riddlebox> this wireless problem never happened on 8.10
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  then you must  somehow make a proper fstab entry for the device
<jessid> !cpu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu
<jamesish> millertime_018: read the stuff that's coming for luigi. It's all about putting an entry in /etc/fstab
<mib> i can see the New VOlume(S) but when i try access that drive, it shows me Unable to mount the selected volume
<millertime_018> dr_willis: i was thinking about just adding it to preferences>sessions
<millertime_018> dr_willis: won't that work? just add the correct command?
<mib> mount:unknown filesystem type ntfs-3g error: could not execute pmount
<mib> pls help!!
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  do whatever you want.. the proper way is to make a fstab entry.
<Jeaton> Flannel: http://rafb.net/p/BoTwA686.html the fdisk -l output is on the top
<millertime_018> ok...
<Dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<millertime_018> dr_willis: then you are still telling louigi how to do it?
<jtking> Tryng to setup gfxboot but when I do grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 I get error 15 file not found (but it is there) can someone help?
<mib> anyone could help me with my assessing problem?
<LugorX> how do I gnome window urgency hint???
<jamesish> LugorX: You just the window.
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  not told him how to do much yet.  .. just what needs to be done..  fstab file is documented in several dozen  places/wikipages/guides/tips/tutorials... also it will depend on the filesystem used
<millertime_018> dr_willis: mine is ntfs
<Flannel> Jeaton: That all looks good.  Is it just a black screen with a cursor? or is there text before the cursor?
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  thats documented all over also.. but one easy way - is to install/run the 'ntfs-config' utility...
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mib> so i need to install that?
<Jeaton> i believe it's just a cursor, but i can check again
<millertime_018> dr_willis: I already have that on there...
<constantin_> can anyone help me with a newbie problem? I installed ubuntu side by side OS X and was using rEFIt to choose between the two installations. i accidentally deleted rEFIT and now I cant get back to my OS X partition
<mib> because im just connecting my externahl hard disk via usb to my desktop
<mib> on ubuntu but its doesnt work
<millertime_018> dr_willis. When i opened it, it said "the following partitions were detected and can be configured:
<jamesish> mib: did you even *try* to look this up?
<millertime_018> and then it had my partition
<tony_> why does 8.04 have inode value of 128 and 8.10 inode value of 256?
<mib> yeah
<mib> im on the page
<tony_> !inode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inode
<jamesish> mib: what page?
<millertime_018> dr_willis: but does that mean that if i check the box that it will mount it on startup?
<Jeaton> ill check it out now, brb
<mib> jameish: For NTFS partitons
<techman224> Does anyone know how to change the download mirror in ubuntu server 8.10?
<jtking> Tryng to setup gfxboot but when I do grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 I get error 15 file not found (but it is there) can someone help?
<jamesish> mib: there's somewhere along the lines of several billion pages on the net; you got a link?>
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  yes.
<nickrud> techman224, system->admin->software sources , the download tab. Choose other
<mib> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<mib> ?
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  try it and see..
<millertime_018> Dr_willis: thanx! lol
<Flannel> mib: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<millertime_018> dr_willis: and all this time!
<techman224> nickrud, on a command line
<Flannel> techman224: edit your sources.list
<nickrud> techman224, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  i always  set mountpoints for mine.. in the installer. :)
<techman224> where's that
<jamesish> mib: and which of the instructions did you follow?
<techman224> I see
<mib> Flannel: im using 6.06
<mib> i believe i have ntfs-3g which is why the error pops up
<Flannel> mib: then yeah, you'll need a third party repo of ntfs-3g
<millertime_018> dr_willis: installer?
<millertime_018> dr_willis: what do you mean?
<mib> but what did the mount:unknown filesystem type ntfs-3g means?
<tony_> why does 8.04 have inode value of 128 and 8.10 inode value of 256?
<mib> does it mean my x hdd is ntfs-3g type?
<tony_> mib, hello sinner
<nickrud> techman224, you intending to change your ubuntu repo, or add another repo?
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  when i install ubuntu.. you can set the mountpoint for your ntfs filesystems..
<Flannel> mib: It means it doesn't know what it is.  You've specified a partition to be treated as ntfs-3g
<Flannel> tony_: Please don't do that.
<techman224> nickrud, change it
<tony_> Flannel, ok
<mib> so i need to install the ntfs-3g and its fine ?
<Flannel> mib: Yes
<nickrud> techman224, ok, if you were adding I was going to suggest adding a file to /etc/apt/sources.list.d , but just change the file I already gave you
<Jeaton> Flannel: okay, it says "Starting Up..." then it sits on that cursor
<millertime_018> dr_willis: ahhh i didn't know that
<woody86> how can I make g-thumb my default picture viewer?
<nsteinme> ﻿can someone please tell me how to add a VGA 1280x1024 setting to my display with xrandr? I have hardy and for some reason only 800x600 and 640x480 appear in my screen res gui
<mib> thanks Flanel
<mib> i have one more question.
<mib> i get it access ..do you know what or how can i retrieve the full path to the x hdd?
<Flannel> Jeaton: Alright, we'll try one thing, and if that doesn't work, its an issue with windows (and you'll need to run fixmbr from a windows recovery CD, then reinstall GRUB)
<Peddy> Once installed, where are Linux kernels stored?
<mib> i intend to write some files onto it ..is it under /media?
<tsunami> would anyone mind walking me through an rtorrent install?
<constantin_> can anyone help me with a newbie problem? I installed ubuntu side by side OS X and was using rEFIt to choose between the two installations. i accidentally deleted rEFIT and now I cant get back to my OS X partition
<jamesish> tsunami: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<jamesish> tsunami: you're welcome for the walk through ;)
<tsunami> jamesish: thanks ;)
<Flannel> Peddy: /boot/
<Peddy> tsunami: in a terminal ;)
<Jeaton> alright, i'm ready any time
<Peddy> thanks Flannel
<nsteinme> ﻿can someone please tell me how to add a VGA 1280x1024 setting to my display with xrandr? I have hardy and for some reason only 800x600 and 640x480 appear in my screen res gui
<mib> what is the exact path for these external volumne?
<PlaHPoy> anyone have any idea why a server install on a dual quad core only show 1 core per cpu
<tsunami> is there a gui in the repo?
<R-C-M> hey, has anyone here tried ubuntu netbook remix out on the Samsung RC-10 yet? I now it's new and all, but what's the status with regards to hardware functionality for it?
<mib> okie.got it.
<mib> under media
<Flannel> Jeaton: Open up your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst, you'll need to use sudo), and change the line near the bottom (under the windows thing) from "root" to "rootnoverify", I believe it's "root (hd0,0)"  You'll change that to "rootnoverify (hd0,0)"
<Peddy> is there a command that says where the running kernel is stored?
<tat-> PlaHPoy: sure its dual core? if so, maybe the dual core functionallity is disabled in bios?
<PlaHPoy> its 2 quad core cpus
<nsteinme> ﻿can someone please tell me how to add a VGA 1280x1024 setting to my display with xrandr? I have hardy and for some reason only 800x600 and 640x480 appear in my screen res gui
<jamesish> Peddy: ls /boot , I guess.
<EJ> has anyone had any luck in setting up an up-to-date repository for FreeNX ?
<PlaHPoy> tat: its a dual quad core xeon server
<PlaHPoy> cat /proc/cpuinfo only shows the cpus with 1 core
<Peddy> jamesish: what if it isn't installed in /boot (if that's even possible), because I have a 7.10 (lol) kernel installed somewhere, and my computer randomly boots into it sometimes.
<PlaHPoy> i posted boot log and info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985664
<Prose> in Hardy Heron, auto login and toggling between languages with keyboard shortcut could not coexist. Has this changed in Ibex ?
<Dreamglider> i have a dell inspiron 6000 that im trying to install ubuntu on, but after the install is done and i reboot, it seems that no bootloader is pressent, i tried fedora and it dorked fine. how would i solve this ?
<jamesish> Peddy: I'm not gonna put too fine a point on this. If you think your system is randomly booting different kernels, you're in a world of pain. You can do stuff like fix /boot/grub/menu.lst, but something that fundamental pretty much screams to me that either someone's screwing with you or you hosed your own system.
<compu73rg33k> How can i go about uninstalling or disabling the nswrapper for 32 bit flash and use the newly released adobe 64 bit version?
<PassionFRUI7E> Hello.  I installed firefox32 on my amd64 some time ago to play flash but I lost the shortcut.  Anybody know where the directory is?
<jamesish> Peddy; THe fact is, systems don't boot random kernels. They boot the one they're asked to.
<nsteinme> ﻿can someone please tell me how to add a VGA 1280x1024 setting to my display with xrandr? I have hardy and for some reason only 800x600 and 640x480 appear in my screen res gui
<millertime_018> hey how can I improve Linux?
<millertime_018> how can I help?
<mtholdenss> hey
<ubuntu810noob> hey folks
<mtholdenss> in 8.10 when switching tabs in firefox, sometimes the title bar disappears or goes white
 * ubuntu810noob wave hello
<Flannel> millertime_018: #ubuntu-bugs and/or #ubuntu-motu is a better place to ask (also, #ubuntu-offtopic)
<n8tuser> millertime_018-> hang around here and help out users?
<constantin_> could someone give me a hand
<Flannel> millertime_018: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<constantin_> i'm really lost
<ubuntu810noob> Has anyone been able to install Ubuntu 8.10 on a RAID5 system that uses ICH10R?
<constantin_> and i'd be very grateful
<ubuntu810noob> I am having a hell of a time to get the install to work.
<Flannel> !ask | constantin_
<ubottu> constantin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EJ> anyone have any info on Ibex / FreeNX installaions ?
<Peddy> jamesish: it happens more often when I have removable media in. I'm pretty sure it's loading another GRUB, not the one I have right now. It's a completely ridiculous problem; I changed my password when upgrading Ubuntu, and my OLD passwords work, but my new ones don't. :/
<rainwalker> a samba update on the 12th somehow messed up my ability to print, but not to browse windows shares. any suggestions?
<Flannel> oh, the rEFIt thing.  constantin_, have you tried reinstalling rEFIt?
<EJ> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<constantin_> i dont know how to
<jamesish> Peddy: you're not loading another grub, then. I have an inkling what's happening, though.
<constantin_> :(
<constantin_> i knew how to do it in osx bc it was just a package
<constantin_> but now i cant get to it and havent learned how to install it in ubuntu
<jamesish> Peddy: it sounds like you've got an old installation of ubuntu somewhere on the same hard drive. When you're entering removable media, your computer is bringing your hard drives up in a different order. So when grub tries to find the boot loader, it's finding one on a different device than your normal default partition.
<Baba_B00ie> running ubuntu 810 and having trouble connecting to winxp shares. i AM on the network though. any help please?
<constantin_> it's a tarball on the site
<MTecknology> EJ: I don't have links about freenx but I've used it before and loved it
<nsteinme> ﻿can someone please tell me how to add a VGA 1280x1024 setting to my display with xrandr? I have hardy and for some reason only 800x600 and 640x480 appear in my screen res gui
<Flannel> constantin_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro  has a bunch of info on using refit, It likely has the answer to installing from linux as well.
<constantin_> thank you!
<wandana> Hello Everyone
<wandana> Does someone knows where texmaker writes its settings to
<wandana> ??
<wandana> Is there any file I can look into?
<jamesish> wandana: probably it's config file. Find out where that is, and you're set.
<ubuntu810noob> Has anyone been able to install Ubuntu 8.10 on a RAID5 system that uses the Intel ICH10R chip?
<Peddy> jamesish: aha, thanks. I'll have a look through my partitions.
<EJ> MTecknology: yeah i think i found out what my issue was ... i wasent adding the correct version to the repository
<Jeaton> ok
<jamesish> Peddy: I'm not sure what the solution is for you, is the thing. The problem isn't having two copies of ubuntu, it's that your devices are being renumbered when you leave a removable device in.
<wandana> jamesish: Wow, that was quick. Indeed it is here: .config/xm1/texmaker.ini
<EJ> MTecknology: yup that was it ... its installing now
<wandana> jamesish: Thanks for letting me know!
<MTecknology> EJ: congrats
<jamesish> wandana: you're welcome
<Peddy> jamesish: It's not 2 *full* copies, more like just the kernel. It can't even load properly, because glibc and the old version of gdm is missing. Do you know of a quick way to scan for multiple installs?
<EJ> MTecknology: thank you ... been pulling my hair out for an hour trying to figure this out lol
<MTecknology> EJ: idk if I did anything useful, but congrats on getting it
<nsteinme> ﻿can someone please tell me how to add a VGA 1280x1024 setting to my display with xrandr? I have hardy and for some reason only 800x600 and 640x480 appear in my screen res gui
<jamesish> Peddy: Probably the *fastest* way is to boot from knoppix.
<Ububegin> is there a way to use the cat command to see a specific line in the txt file... like cat helloWorld.txt (but i only want to see the 10th line)
<jamesish> Peddy: I think the ubuntu live CD can also automount volumes as it finds them,though.
<EJ> MTecknology: :D its all good now :D
<ubuntu810noob> Does anyone know why the install for Ubuntu 8.10 on a RAID5 system that uses ICH10R does not recognize the SATA drives?
<Peddy> jamesish: So after I boot from the live CD, I look for /boot partitions?
<jamesish> Ububegin: cat -n | grep 10 would do for a short file. Otherwise, read the man page for more options. Also look at grep, head and tail.
<jamesish> Peddy: I'm not sure. You'll have to investigate. Sounds like a good start, but I don't think that's really the core issue. The real core issue is that your devices are being renumbered.
<constantin_> when a command says create a textfile ~/.xmodmap
<constantin_> the ~ is the username level or what level?
<constantin_> where do i save it
<Flannel> constantin_: ~ is your homedir
<slinkeey> Hi
<Flannel> constantin_: equivalent to /home/username/
<constantin_> thanks
<slinkeey> I have a thinkpad running ubuntu 8.04 like a champ...  I am trying to put it on a compaq that was given to me..
<slinkeey> It installed fine but now that it is installed it just boots to a brown screen with a mouse arrow
<Ububegin> jamesish: hi.. grep will search through the text ..not show the specific line...
<slinkeey> any Ideas?
<Peddy> jamesish: Grub reads the renumbered (false) partitions then, correct? So the renumbering is an OS-level issue?
<jamesish> Ububegin: You know nothing of the majesty of grep.
<ubuntu810noob> Does anyone know why the install for Ubuntu 8.10 on a RAID5 system that uses ICH10R does not recognize the SATA drives?
<Flannel> Peddy: BIOS level
<JasonF> What's the proper way to go from hardy --> intrepid without installing a gui?
<JasonF> installing update-manager wants to install lots of gnome crap
<denglei> maybe change the bios
<denglei> setting
<Flannel> !upgrade | JasonF
<ubottu> JasonF: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud> JasonF, do-release-upgrade , a command line program
<Peddy> Flannel: aren't partitions OS level?
<Peddy> I'm not arguing, just asking :P
<jamesish> Peddy: no, they're hardware level.
<JasonF> no they aren't.
<novus|> JasonF  apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<JasonF> they are a totally OS thing
<Flannel> Peddy: GRUB talks in numbers (hd0,1), etc.  That's all given to GRUB from the BIOS
<JasonF> held in the first 512 bytes if a HDD
<nsteinme> hello. does anyone know how to add a 1280x1024VGA  setting to my display using xrandr?
<jamesish> So they're recorded in the hardware, JasonF?
<nickrud> JasonF, those are os agnostic; but the os does have to understand them
<musikgoat> JasonF: s/OS/hardware
<the_dark_warrio> pressing Enter generally Toggle / Active current focused component on Ubuntu. How can I trigger the "Default Action", for example, pressing the "Yes", "Confirm", etc..?
<the_dark_warrio> It is sometime really annoying when you lose the default action focus
<JasonF> nickrud: where is that file?
<Ububegin> jamesish: oh sorry... k, i will read up on grep again... thanks
<jamesish> JasonF: I think they're one of those funny things: there's bits of both in there, obviously there has to be an interpretation, but there's also information contained in the hardware. They're not *burned into* the hardware or anything, but the information is recorded there.
<JasonF> ubottu: those instructions require a gui installed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> JasonF, what file?
<JasonF> nickrud: do-release-upgrade
<Flannel> JasonF: no they don't
<nickrud> JasonF, just run it
<Peddy> Flannel: I meant renumbering, is the BIOS renumbering the *partitions*?
<Flannel> JasonF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<jamesish> Ububegin: You can chain two greps; one can be a grep with a regex to match every line and the -n flag which outputs line numbers, the second command then matches the line number.
<JasonF> gah I'm blind
<JasonF> thanks Flannel
<ubuntu810noob> Does anyone know why the install for Ubuntu 8.10 on a RAID5 system that uses ICH10R does not recognize the SATA drives?
<JasonF> Ububegin: you can also | tail -n# | head -n1
<JasonF> er
<JasonF> head -n# | tail -n1
<JasonF> that'll give you line "#"
<devdavad> could anyone here help me with installing the 64 bit flash player?
<constantin_> when there is a menu of choices in terminal like ^X = exit
<constantin_> do you just type ^X
<constantin_> b/c thats not working for me
<devdavad> I've got it in ~/.mozilla/plugins but flash is still not working
<Peddy> devdavad: Intrepid should do it for you automatically, have you tried just clicking 'install required plugins' in FF?
<Angah> hi...how t make my server use less memory?
<Angah> hi...how to make my server use less memory?
<jamesish> Angah: turn it off
 * MikeHbuntu is curious, I went out and bought a RadeonHD 4850 last night, and I just upgraded to the newest fglrx drivers from amd's website... is there any way to enable VSYNC / sync-to-vblank?  i'm getting tearing in video, compiz, everything
<Dr_willis> 'server' is vague.. what services is it providing..
<Angah> turn it off?
<Angah> r u kidding me?
<jamesish> Angah: Yeah. Even the kernel won't be running in RAM then.
<aryan_> which DVD copy software can copy dvd?
<sjdurfey> i installed Banshee and the restricted codec set from the repos, and i cannot get anything to play, Banshee just gives me an orange box with an "x" in it on every song in my library, anyone have any ideas as to why?
<n8tuser> Angah-> why such a question?
<Angah> my server run as proxy server and of course as gateway to
<MikeHbuntu> i have every checkbox enabled for vsync, in compiz, as well as the aticccle catalyst control center
<MikeHbuntu> but its not working
<constantin_> when menus in terminal say ^X to exit  (i'm editing sudo users) how do i input that...i type it but it just adds that to the config file
<jamesish> Angah: What have you tried so far, what's motivating the question, what do you do with the server, all this is useful information.
<Dr_willis> Angah - and  how muich memory does it have?
<TimFreeman> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and the network manager does not appear in the bar at the top.  A fresh install of 8.10 on the same machine does display the network manager.  I do have an nm-applet process running.  Any suggestions about how to debug or fix this?
<n8tuser> TimFreeman-> system->preferences->main menu  and add the network-admin
<jordanv> constantin_: control x
<sjdurfey> constantin_: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html
<aryan_> any good software to copy DVD
<constantin_> thanks
<TimFreeman> n8tuser: Pkay, I'll give that a try.
<sjdurfey> no problem
<jamesish> aryan_: You're going to have to google that, I'm afraid.
<bazhang> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1349 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<Dr_willis> I use dd to copy my dvds :)
<slinkeey> has anyone ever seen ubuntu just boot to a light brown screen with no cursor?
<slinkeey> I mean with a moise pointer
<aryan_> DVD is write protected
<slinkeey> then the system locks up
<greghere> how do I fix broken packages in 8.04
<slinkeey> I can't even get to a terminal with ctl-alt-f2
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know of a good resource for seeing the desktop installer screenshots of Ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_willis> slinkeey,  thats a sign  that gnome failed to startup it sounds like..  if the mouse moves - its not locked up.
<slinkeey> ok
<slinkeey> hmm
<heliedgar> hey
<aryan_> Dr willis can we copy write protected dvd also through dd
<slinkeey> How can I force it to a terminal?
<cchapman> why cant k9copy find my dvd rom?
<Peddy> If my system's partitions are getting renumbered, is this an OS-level or BIOS-level problem?
<greghere> what commands do I use to uninstall broken packages?
<slinkeey> should I maybe reinstall and not chose automatically log in?
<Dr_willis> aryan_,  never noticed, or tried..   you dident state it was a movie dvd. :)  I use dd to copy my data disks, or my own personal made video disks..
<slinkeey> then I will have a chance to get to failsafe?
<Dr_willis> slinkeey,  or try making a new user and see if it affects them also..
<aryan_> what block size do you use to copy
<jamesish> slinkeey: press esc on the grub portion of the boot sequence. You'll be given an option to recover. Use that and either try the aut recovery mode, or go ahead and log into a root prompt.
<n8tuser> Peddy-> what you mean renumbered? cite an example?
<slinkeey> I can't even get to add a user
<Dr_willis> slinkeey,  use the console.
<tsunami> does rtorrent have dependancies?
<slinkeey> It wont let me fire up a tty session
<slinkeey> It wont let me into the console
<infamous> hi ppl
<Dr_willis> slinkeey,  even alt-ctrl-f1 dont work eh? that is a bad sign.
<binarymutant> tsunami, sudo apt-get rtorrent will take care of any depends
<slinkeey> ctl-alt-f1
<slinkeey> yeo
<Peddy> n8tuser: /dev/sda8 changes to /dev/sda9
<slinkeey> not even that
<Peddy> n8tuser: when removable devices are inserted
<slinkeey> It is a fresh install so I didn't lose anything
<n8tuser> Peddy-> i have not seen that before, i have seen /dev/sdc become /dev/sdd
<Dr_willis> slinkeey,  could boot to the console and remove your users .gnome* setting directories and see if its a gnome setting issue.. cvould be a video driver issue
<ToddEDM1> anyone here use DD-WRT?
<slinkeey> ok how do I boot to console?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<jamesish> an option to recover. Use that and either try the aut recovery mode, or go ahead and log into a root prompt.
<jamesish> (08:51:48 PM) jamesish: slinkeey: press esc on the grub portion of the boot sequence. You'll be given an option to recover. Use that and either try the aut recovery mode, or go ahead and log into a root prompt.
<Peddy> n8tuser: ok, i'll have a look later
<Dr_willis> slinkeey,  thats the recovery/rescue whatever option ion the grub menus..
<jamesish> slinkeey: it's not too bad once you start looking into it.
<ubuntu810noob> I am trying to install 8.10 on a brand new PC. I'm using a Gigabyte mobo (GA-EG45M-DS2H) with 3 SATA drives in a RAID5 config, but during the install the drives are not recognized. Can anyone help me please?
<Tetracomm> After I use make install to install a program, how do I register it so that I can remove it with apt-get remove?
<digitspan> join #614
<mroc> ToddEDM1: only a little.  not sure i can help at all.
<jamesish> Tetracomm: You would have to make a deb out of it, I imagine.
<Flannel> Tetracomm: You can't afterwards.  You need to do it beforehand.
<Dr_willis> Tetracomm,  I dont think you do.. theres the 'checkinstall' program that helps ya do that..
<Flannel> !checkinstall | Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<slinkeey> ok thanks
<eliasp_> Tetracomm: no way, 'make install' doesn't work together with the package management... make install just puts the files 'randomly' on your disk...
<Tetracomm> Oh. :(
<slinkeey> I am thinking maybe I should uninstall compiz
<slinkeey> maybe my video card does not like it
<Dr_willis> slinkeey,  just disable it perhaps.
<kemalist> good morning
<eliasp_> Tetracomm: don't install packages using 'make install' unless you really know what you do... else you risk the consistency of your package management
<slinkeey> ok I dropped to the root shell prompt
<slinkeey> do I need to provide a username and password somehow?
<nsteinme> hello. i have intel 82810 and hardy, and i am trying to add a 1280x1024 resolution setting. can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> if you are root at the root shell.. you are root slinkeey .. be carefull
<slinkeey> how can I disable compiz from the shell?
<greenhog> has anyone had experience with ubuntu as a virtual machine under winxp host..
<kemalist> i did greenhog
<kemalist> using vmware
<Dr_willis> greenhog,  ive ran it inside virtualbox.. ran fine
<ubuntu810noob>  I am trying to install 8.10 on a brand new PC. I'm using a Gigabyte mobo (GA-EG45M-DS2H) with 3 SATA drives in a RAID5 config, but during the install the drives are not recognized. Can anyone help me please?
<greenhog> yeah.. im using tht ... but i cant seem to setup ethernet in bridged configuration
<kevin_> hi all, this is my first time here:)
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> Thank you, eliasp_
<greenhog> kemalist: how did u setup ethernet conf.. i want my virtual machine to be jus like any other physical machine on the network? when i try to used eth0, it says eth0 device cannot be found
<kemalist> greenhog, i used bridged mode
<kemalist> to reach the net by windows
<slinkeey> I am removing compiz
<kemalist> slinkeey, what's wrong with it
<slinkeey> I think it is causing me to boot to a blank screen with just a mouse
<slinkeey> I have a feeling it is compiz
<woli> is there some way that some blur could be applied to the gnome-panels?
<kemalist> i had some kernel panics
<JonathanEllis> Hi, Can someone please tell me what the relatime option in fstab is for?
<kemalist> while loading X, and i think it was
<beckster> hey guys, quick question, why is there no CTRL + V  in terminal?
<kemalist> compiz as well
<slinkeey> really?
<JonathanEllis> becskter: You need to press Ctrl-Shift-V
<kemalist> beckster, cause CTRL + V it's an input for the terminal
<greenhog> kemalist: me too... bridged mode. so in the interfaces configuration file it should still be eth0? or is it something else?
<woli> beckster: i think there is shift+control+v
<slinkeey> well I am rebooting it now so we will see
<niten> beckster: SHIFT + INS is paste
<kemalist> greenhog, check it
<beckster> =] thanks!!
<woli> beckster: you can change that in the profile optios
<woli> options*
<ubuntu810noob>  I am trying to install 8.10 on a brand new PC. I'm using a Gigabyte mobo (GA-EG45M-DS2H) with 3 SATA drives in a RAID5 config, but during the install the drives are not recognized. Can anyone help me please?
<slinkeey> Removing COMPIZ Fixed it on a temp basis!! I guess I don't really need it!!
<slinkeey> My gut instinct was right!!
<nsteinme> ﻿hello. i have intel 82810 and hardy, and i am trying to add a 1280x1024 resolution setting. can anyone help?
<apeiron> heh. Apparently compiz makes "the Linux desktop easier to use". Can someone explain how that happens, please?
<JasonF> What's the difference between libapache2-mod-php5
<JasonF> and libapache2-mod-php5filter
<kemalist> apeiron, it simply doesn't, to me it is still gross
<apeiron> All I can see is that it adds some shadows and fadein/out affects.
<musikgoat> !info libapache2-mod-php5filter
<cchapman> ubuntu810noob: your raid 5 controller drivers is not in the kernel?
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php5filter (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2 filter module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6-2ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 2421 kB, installed size 5412 kB
<slinkeey> Thanks for the Help!!
<apeiron> !info vrms
<greenhog> kemalist: i have checked.. when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart ... it says no such device as eth0
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<jamesish> apeiron: this cannot be explained, only seen. You too will enter the wondrous world of talking wank once your windows wobble.
<kemalist> greenhog, it must have another name then
<ubuntu810noob> cchapman: Unfortunately the controller does not seem to be in the kernel
<musikgoat> JasonF: the php5 package is essential for php support in apache2, not sure about the *filter one
<JasonF> musikgoat: I know :) that's the same place I am
<cchapman> ubuntu810noob: what raid controller are you using
<apeiron> oh bah, short description is too short
<Shinj1EVA> @apeiron: use ccsm and play around with the settings. there's some things that increase productivity, although it's mostly eye candy.
<greenhog> kemalist: well.. then how do i find the name of the network card? is it in the dmesg?
<ubuntu810noob> cchapman: ICH10R
<kemalist> greenhog, it must be in "ipconfig" list
<musikgoat> JasonF: if your just going for a lamp install, don't worry about it
<kemalist> if it is working
<philippe_> nsteinme, you probably need to add your monitor vsync and hsync settings in you xorg.conf file
<cchapman> ubuntu810noob: i had the same problem with the ICH9R
<greenhog> kemalist: u mean ifconfig?
<ubuntu810noob> cchapman: fakraid I believe is what they call it.
<kemalist> yes, sorry, ifconfig, greenhog
<apeiron> Shinj1EVA, Looking at it now.
<ubuntu810noob> cchapman: How did you fix it?
<nsteinme> philippe, it looks like they are already in there, how could i try them out if they are?
<JasonF> musikgoat: I worry about everything.
<JasonF> musikgoat: apparently the libapache2-mod-php5filter has the filter module built in
<kemalist> anyway, anyone experiencing a weird behaviour by VLC, while compiz is up?
<cchapman> ubuntu810noob: I disabled the RAID in the bios and did a software raid 5
<JasonF> no idea why that's not just a php5-foo module, though
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone recommend whether its better to use ext3 or ReiserFS for a partition that will be used to store many mp3 files and to record and edit audio?
 * apeiron goes 'meh' at wobbly-windows
<greenhog> kemalist: ifconfig shows only lo device... nothing else..
<kemalist> JonathanD, ext3
<slinkeey> Uninstalling Compiz Fixed my issues!! :)
<kemalist> greenhog, that's weird
<cchapman> ubuntu810noob: if you read on the raid controller it really isnt a good one.... its part hardware and mostly software
<kemalist> it should be up, in my case it worked and got its ip on its own
<Shinj1EVA> apeiron, i think if you're looking productivity, either slide/cube and scale might be it.. i use window previews with AWN too
<eliasp_> JonathanEllis: if you love your data, take ext3... if you don't care about them, take ReiserFS ;)
<ubuntu810noob> cchapman: Yeah, found out after I bought it... sigh.
<philippe_> nsteinme, paste the content of you xorg.conf file here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<JonathanEllis> Thanks.
<Shinj1EVA> super + tab is nice, but not all that useful..t here's a ring switcher too
<greenhog> kemalist: but in the vmware server console it shows that network is connected... maybe my network card doesnt support bridged mode?
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> just an info on the guy that developed reiserfs has been arrested for murdering his wife..dont know what it will mean
<cchapman> ubuntu810noob: best bet is either buy a good raid controller or just stick with raid 5 via software
<kemalist> greenhog, impossible
<kemalist> it sets a virtual device which routes you
<eliasp_> greenhog: bridging has nothing to do with your physical device...
<kemalist> real card--->virtual card--->vmware ubuntu
<tritium> n8tuser: very old news.
<ubuntu810noob> cchapman: What BIOS setting did you use? ACPI?
<greenhog> kemalist: ok.. im out of ideas..
<Roasted> My flash drive doesn't get picked up by Ubuntu, but my flash drive works in this computer in Vista and Ubuntu picks up my USB wireless adapter as well as my USB mouse and USB printer, so clearly my USB ports work. But why does Ubuntu not recognize my flash drive??
<n8tuser> tritium not really, he was only convicted about a month or two ago
<kemalist> greenhog, i've never heard of such an issue, i'm sorry
<Fenix|home> Greetings...
<tritium> n8tuser: precisely
<greenhog> kemalist: alrite..
<apeiron> Shinj1EVA, whee, lots of settings.
<Fenix|home> what do I need to do with my SSH client so it doesn't draw lines using lqqqk?
<cchapman> ubuntu810noob: I changed my settings back to native sata drivers.... then it saw all three drives..... then i setup the software raid 5 during the ubuntu install
<eliasp_> Fenix|home: set the encoding on both sides to UTF-8
<Shinj1EVA> apeiron: yes there are.. it takes a while to configure, but after your done, i'm sure you'll like compiz
<kemalist> anyway, i'd ask why the hell compiz is set on by default
<ubuntu810noob> cchapman: cool. I will try that. THanks for your help.
<Shinj1EVA> i'd stay clear of too much eye candy though, it gets distracting
<Fenix|home> eliasp_, ok, my ssh client is using utf-8
<nsteinme> philippe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73659/
<panfist> how can i do something in the command line like, execute the following command after 'x' minutes
<cchapman> ubuntu810noob: not a problem
<Fenix|home> what do I need to do to ensure ubuntu is purely utf-8?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Can anyone please tell me what the relatime option in fstab is for?
<jamesish> panfist: to do something at the command line, type it in.
<jamesish> panfist: then hit enter.
<kemalist> well guys, serious question, any serious english dictionary for ubuntu?
<statim> i need the either apache2-threaded-dev or apache2-prefork-dev, but im not sure which or how im supposed to know which to pick.  anyone have ideas?
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> man fstab maybe it has an explanation?
<musikgoat> panfist: man at
<tritium> kemalist: you know you can search for packages in synaptic, or with apt-cache search <term>, right?
<Roasted> Can anybody help me diagnose why Ubuntu does not pick up my flash drive??
<panfist> musikgoat perfect
<Fenix|home> JonathanEllis, Google is your friend and so are MAN pages... but for the lazy... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<kemalist> tritium, i couldn't find any dictionary but dict, and i need something with a GUI, any advice is welcome
<george> hell-o
<tritium> kemalist: Applications -> Accessories -> Dictionary doesn't work for your neesd?
<tritium> needs*
<kemalist> tritium, it's creepy
<philippe_> nsteinme, I take a look
<constantin_> when ubuntu refers to a software channel
<constantin_> what does that mean
<kemalist> i wanted to ask, if i may, for something *more advanced
<constantin_> "a later version is available in a software channel"
<musikgoat> constantin_: its a repository
<nsteinme> philippe, thanks
<tritium> kemalist: no idea what you mean by that
<musikgoat> !repository
<cchapman> Roasted: i can try
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Shinj1EVA> Anyone get mplayer vdpau playing mkv x264 files?
<Roasted> cchap - I'd love any help you can give me... let me type out what's up...
<kemalist> tritium, most of the database is out of date
<george> I was wonderin if anyone could walk me through getting flash to work in konqueror
<kemalist> and referring to a very old english
<constantin_> was that to me ubottu?
<musikgoat> constantin_: yes
<Fenix|home> hey musikgoat how goes it?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Fenix|home and ﻿n8tuser: Thanks. I already googled but sometimes if you dont know exactly what the search term should be one wades through loads of stuff that doesnt really help. I must confess I forgot about man fstab :blush:
<kemalist> thanks anyway tritium
<Michael> Can the Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop Live CD be run on a computer without a hard drive? If so, how?
<musikgoat> its ok, and you?
<Fenix|home> meh
<Roasted> cchapman - My flash drive works in my XP laptop and Vista desktop. My Vista Desktop also dual boots Ubuntu. So by the flash drive working in Vista, it's obvious it's not a hardware issue. In Ubuntu, Ubuntu recognizes my usb wireless, usb mouse, and usb printer... so my USB ports work fine in Ubuntu. But Ubuntu doesn't recognize my flash drive. sudo fdisk -l, gparted, and sudo modprobe usb-storage yield nothing.
<tritium> kemalist: so, you're saying you searched?
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> if not in man fstab, perhaps man mount
<Fenix|home> (meh was just added to the dictionary today btw)
<cchapman> Roasted: have you looked at dmesg
<kemalist> i did tritium, but well, synaptics has got so many packages that it's getting confusing
<Fenix|home> n8tuser, man fstab works too
<cchapman> see if it sees the insertion of it
<Michael> My problem is that the Live CD doesn't seem to boot on my HD less laptop. Any reason why?
<Roasted> yes, theonly thing I notice is my usb printer. I dont notice anything... different... that would signify my flash drive
<Roasted> let me try...
<kemalist> so, with all the due respect for apt. i was looking for something more "human" for an advice
<jamesish> Michael: how much ram you got?
<dabbu> how can i install kde4 in ubuntu 8.10 while offline ?
<JonathanEllis> n8tuser: Thanks. Fenix|home: Meh sounds like something Melchet from Black Adder would say!
<Michael> It ran Ubuntu 7 fine
<Roasted> cchapman - is there anything in particular I am looking for in dmesg? It's a wholllllllle list of stuff...
<Michael> I have 700 ish megs of ram
<cchapman> try this
<Angah_> i have free the ram
<cchapman> Roasted: tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<Angah_> got back 3gb
<cchapman> Roasted: and insert and remove your flash drive
<Shinj1EVA> dmesg | tail
<Fenix|home> hey musikgoat is converting ubuntu to utf-8 as simple as installing locale and localeconf?
<Roasted> so wait... flash drive unplugged... dmesg tail... then plug it in?
<cchapman> Roasted: doesnt matter
<musikgoat> Fenix|home:
<george> I have konqueror-nsplugins installed, flashplugin-nonfree  10.0.12.36ubuntu1, but still it doesnt work
<MikeHbuntu> Roasted, probably do a dmesg before and after, see what changes.
<musikgoat> ^^yes
<MikeHbuntu> IMHO
<Fenix|home> Roasted, personally I like watch -n 1 dmesg
<Fenix|home> you don't have to run the tail over and over again as that command updates every second
<cchapman> Roasted: tail -f /var/log/dmesg will auto output anything new to dmesg on your screen
<Michael> I heard Ubuntu kills laptops. Any precautions that I should take?
<Shinj1EVA> why would it kill your laptop?
<cloud-nist> I added /etc /fstab in order to view my NTFS partition and removed the Floppy entries in fstab. Now my usb drive wont mount nor can I see it when I run the sudo fdisk -l command in terminal. Can someone please help me?
<musikgoat> Michael using laptops kills laptops
<MikeHbuntu> Michael, anything to do with the load cycles on the hdd? i think you need to disable powersave somehow
<MikeHbuntu> for the hdd
<TVVCR6> Can someone tell me where the hell the download button is on this page? `uname -r` | grep snd
<TVVCR6> Oops
<cloud-nist> Edited not Added
<Michael> Yeah, i think thats what it was about
<TVVCR6> http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=support.drivers&f=422
<Fenix|home> Michael, check with Interpol to see if Ubuntu has a record... I'm sure they'd have some hints on a serial laptop killer
<Roasted> cchapman - when I run that command you said, it doesn't go back to the prompt for me to type it again after I plug in my flash drive to compare what's different.
<tritium> TVVCR6: language, please.  We try to keep this channel family-friendly.
<cchapman> Roasted: thats becaused the file is open and any changes are written directly to your screen
<Roasted> so, open another terminal?
<Roasted> or keep it open and plug in the drive and see waht changes?
<george> \q
<TVVCR6> tritium: sorry
<Fenix|home> Michael, but seriously... check http://www.linux-laptop.net/ and see if your laptop and Ubuntu are there... these are reports others with your hardware have made with the success or failure of various linux distros...
<cchapman> Roasted: plugin and remove and see what changes
<ekontsevoy> 's gtkrc file over to my current theme, but the scrollbars have not changed.
<TVVCR6> tritium: didn't think it was a bad word
<ekontsevoy> Has anyone ever modified gnome's themes? I want to se the color of scrollbars to the "color of selected item" (just like "Glossy" theme does it) but I can't find how to do that: I even copied glossy's gtkrc file over to my current theme, but the scrollbars have not changed.
<MikeHbuntu> Michael, i believe that you can set the powersave mode with hdparm..
<JonathanEllis> So it seems that relatime is now a default option for linux filesystems. In that case, is there any point in specifying it explicitly in fstab?
<Roasted> I ran the command, plugged it in, counted to 10, unplugged... nothing changed.
<MikeHbuntu> mind you, this is anecdotal, although im about to test it with the new harddrive i just got for my macbook.
<musikgoat> TVVCR6: i didn't see any bad words either
<oly562> wiggles
<musikgoat> TVVCR6: oops? maybe,  heh
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, since localeconf no longer seems to be a package in intrepid... how do I configure?
<Fenix|home> utf8-migration-tool?
<Michael> lol
<franck> Hi
<Shinj1EVA> seriously, no one's tried to get the new nvidia video decode acceleration working?
<Michael> What does it mean when you're loading the live cd and the bar stops moving?
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: i know its locale-gen  but i don't remembre the syntax
<franck> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 on a server but it cannot detect the CDROM
<franck> any tips?
<MikeHbuntu> Michael, now that issue im not sure about :)
<oly562> franck: load windows..
<Michael> :(
<Michael> Maybe its the CD drive
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: locale-gen [options] [locale] [language]
<Michael> I'll try my other
<franck> it is a sata cdrom
<cchapman> Roasted: my bad
<Shinj1EVA> guess not :(
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, so ubuntu sets the default locale to POSIX?
<Fenix|home> wow
<cchapman> Roasted: tail -f /var/log/messages
<Fenix|home> (at least ubuntu server)
<sFEARs> Michael, sometimes it means that the drivers it's trying to load can't be loaded.. try some of the different boot options using f4 at the boot prompt
<MikeHbuntu> Michael, does it sound like the drive is going over and over? (does the disc have dirt/scratches on it at all?)
<Michael> sorta
<Michael> wait its moving again
<MikeHbuntu> ooh
<Michael> i guess its working
<ghindo> Hi, I've got a box that won't boot because of file system errors.  At boot, it says I need to run fsck manually.  Problem is, I'm not sure how.  Any help?
<MikeHbuntu> you may have a slightly errored disc, but if its still going, good :)
<Shinj1EVA> put in a live cd
<Michael> Can ubuntu fit onto a 2 gig flash drive?
<sFEARs> ghindo, can you boot into recovery mode?
<Roasted> Nov 17 23:23:14 jason-intrepid kernel: [ 2012.572014] usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<Roasted> Nov 17 23:23:14 jason-intrepid kernel: [ 2012.705645] usb 4-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Roasted> Nov 17 23:23:14 jason-intrepid kernel: [ 2012.707029] scsi14 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<Roasted> Nov 17 23:23:18 jason-intrepid kernel: [ 2016.560838] usb 4-6: USB disconnect, address 11
<Shinj1EVA> ghindo: use ubuntu live cd, pop open a terminal, run fsck
<FloodBot1> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> oh crap... my bad
<musikgoat> Michael for install? or to run the os?
<Roasted> I didn't think it'd do that!!
<crashatau> My brother does
<Michael> To install to
<sFEARs> ghindo, recovery mode may give you the fsck option
<ghindo> Shinj1EVA: I didn't even think of that.  Thank you.
<ghindo> sFEARs: How do you access recover mode?
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, locale-gen shows I already have two utf8 locales... I guess all I need to do is change the locale settings
<Shinj1EVA> actually,, follow the other's instructions if you can get into recover mode
<cchapman> Roasted: did it tell you it connected to something like sdb
<musikgoat> Michael: tbh, i don't remember for install, you may be able to pull it off
<tritium> Michael: you can create a USB with a persistent home directory in under 1 GB.
<Michael> SCORE!
<musikgoat> ^^thanks tritium
<cchapman> Roasted: or sdb1
<MikeHbuntu> Michael, i dont see why you couldnt install straight there, however, there will probably be a few caveats.. ive not tried it yet
<sFEARs> ghindo at the boot menu.. press escape a couple of times when you first start your computer.. it should give you a grub boot menu in which will be a recovery mode option
<Roasted> cchapman - I don't see anything like that...
<ghindo> sFEARs: Okay, I'll give that a shot.  Thank you!
<Roasted> it just did what I pasted above in those 4 lines...
<cchapman> can you copy it to pastbin
<matthias_> hi anybody knows why in youtube i see  like 5 seconds of a mivie and than stops by itself ...
<TooR4u> How to install csim in ubuntu?
<cchapman> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kemalist> matthias_, cause youtube is evil
<TooR4u> How to install csim in ubuntu?
<cchapman> Roasted: should read somehting like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/73672/
<Shinj1EVA> what is csim?
<matthias_> the reson is that i installed an firewall but after that not many things works as usual and i uninstalled the firewall but still having problems and youtube clips i have no sound in and the clip for 5 minutes plays in 5 seconds only and freezez or storps
<cloud-nist> I edited /etc /fstab in order to view my NTFS partition and removed the Floppy entries in fstab. Now my usb drive wont mount nor can I see it when I run the sudo fdisk -l command in terminal. Can someone please help me?
<ipid>  i have a problem with interpid the system freezes, after long period of inactivity. i have tried changing the screen saver to blank no use. from screen saver menu i only see the LCD goes into stand-by but not the CP what could be the cause. Would the system log something because i had to reset by power switch
<Shinj1EVA> matthias_: what firewall did you isntall? Why would it affect your sound?
<TooR4u> csim is a simulator used to program for network simulations .. Shinj1EVA
<musikgoat> !file csim | Shinj1EVA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file csim
<Shinj1EVA> !file csim
<Shinj1EVA> haha
<RHorse> ipid, what processor do you have?
<musikgoat> eh, not in the repos
<Roasted> cchapman - no, it didn't have any sdb tags like that at all...
<Shinj1EVA> matthias_: oh well, uhm.. is it an open source app? windows app?
<xuburant> I am wondering what the "modifications" are in firefox as the addon. Does anybody know where I can find that info?
<cchapman> Roasted: you know how to use pastebin?
<Roasted> I'm afraid I don't.
<ipid> RHorse: AMD6400+
<TooR4u> musikgoat, do you know how to install csim ?
<TooR4u> i googled that, but got no luck
<matthias_> Shinj1EVA:  fierestarter i think it is named but i do not know why i did that but after installing it i could not hear any sound from my laptop except for the sound when i log in to ubuntu ...
<cchapman> Roasted: what filesystem does it have on it?
<musikgoat> TooR4u: i'd start with looking for deb packages, or if not, you can build from source
<Roasted> fat32
<musikgoat> TooR4u: but no, not specifically
<Roasted> 8gb flash drive
<RHorse> ipid: is that a hyperthreadin g cpu?
<matthias_> Shinj1EVA:  no it is in the repository ...
<cchapman> Roasted: NTFS, FAT32, EXT3?
<Roasted> cchapman - fat32
<ipid> RHorse: dont really know
<matthias_> any ide why youtube stops after 5 s insted of playing the whole 5 minutes ....
<tritium> TooR4u: it does not appear to be open-source
<ipid> RHorse: Is there a command to show if it is
<Dawson> Hey all, would anyone have any idea why my download speeds from Ubuntu Repositories are so slow?
<cchapman> Roasted: goto http://paste.ubuntu.com and past your output from your tail -f /var/log/messages
<RHorse> ipid: see if you can play with the Bios settings to get it to work. Esp powersave and hyperthreading if it has it.l modes
<musikgoat> Dawson: change your download server
<Shinj1EVA> matthias_: no, not too particularly.. youtube is flash.. do you ahve similar problems with other flash based sites?
<Dawson> musikgoat, how?
<musikgoat> Dawson: system -> admin -> software sources
<Dawson> Musikgoat: With you so far, where from here?
<Roasted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73673/
<TooR4u> tritium, okey, thank you..
<matthias_> Shinj1EVA:  yes ...
<musikgoat> Dawson: download from -> pick a server near you,  or you can try running the test
<Roasted> cchapman - http://paste.ubuntu.com/73673/
<Shinj1EVA> matthias_: are you using 64bit linux w/ nspluginwrapper for the flash plugin? i mean it should work either way.. just wondering..
<ipid> RHorse: It was working well with ubuntu 8.04 but now with 8.10 it has this problem
<musikgoat> Dawson: i've found that near me cs.umn.edu  is fast for me, even though some of are more local to me (in chicago)
<GeorgeAScott> are there any adesso cyber tablet 6400 success stories out there with using pressure?
<Dawson> Musikgoat: Huh, I'm finding the same thing. Any idea why?
<MikeHbuntu> Dawson, have you tried the kernel.org mirror? they seem to be rather fast for me
<musikgoat> Dawson: what do you mean?
<apeiron> hum. I start Software Sources but I don't see "Download from".
<musikgoat> under the ubuntu software tab
<TVVCR6> Can someone help me download the 1010LT drivers for linux?
<apeiron> Oh, there it is.
<TVVCR6> http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=support.drivers&f=422
 * apeiron needs to l2read
<RHorse> ipid,  is intrepid stable yet?
<musikgoat> :-)
<musikgoat> imo, stable is an opinion,  its stable for me :-)
<Michael> Are they selling Ubuntu at Best Buy yet?
<musikgoat> it was stable enough to release :-)
<Dawson> MikeHbuntu: I'm in Canada, will kernel.org still work for me? Musikgoat: Is the server speed based entirely on geographical proximity?
<matthias_> Shinj1EVA:  32 bit should notaffect due tu it is just an firewall ...
<TVVCR6> Is it on http://www.opensound.com ?
<apeiron> I remember back in the day when office supply stores sold Linux.
<musikgoat> Dawson: that, and the upload capability of the server, and the demand
<MikeHbuntu> Dawson, yes, and yes, sort of.  yes it will work for you fine. its a north american mirror, in california.
<ipid> RHorse: I have just installed it yesterday, it seems so
<Roasted> cchapman - did you get my pastebin?
<MikeHbuntu> and the capacity of the server, as musikgoat mentioned, is definitely a factor.  kernel.org has multiple gigabits.
<cchapman> Roasted: ya.   thats is strange
<RHorse> ipid: with Ubuntu one must adapt the hw to the sw more than with more ubiquitous OS's
<MikeHbuntu> Dawson, try running 'mtr mirrors.kernel.org' from a terminal
<Roasted> cchapman - I didn't change anything in my system... that's what's really weird.
<Dawson> Musikgoat; MikeHbuntu, thank you so much for your help. Hopefully this will work. :-) Have a good one folks. :-D
<Roasted> It (honestly) just randomly happened.
<musikgoat> Dawson: where in canada?
<MikeHbuntu> and if its relatively short, then you should have wonderful speeds.
<cchapman> Roasted: how many usb devices do you have
<Roasted> mouse, printer
<Dawson> Musikgoat: Edmonton, AB.
<Michael> Do I install Ubuntu from Create USB Startup Disk or the Install shortcut?
<cchapman> Roasted: you try a different port?
<Roasted> oh yes
<ToddEDM1>   <--- Beaumont
<venu> hi,i have a problem in k-torrent
<Roasted> I have 8 ports, I tried them all
<MikeHbuntu> Dawson, edmonton.. that shouldn't be too far, network wise, from california i would think
<Roasted> 2 front 6 rear
<cchapman> Roasted: wow
<cchapman> Roasted: you have any other usb flash drives or hard drives
<Dawson> MikeHBuntu; I was thinking the same thing. I was on a server from Toronto and it was giving me problems; but I'm thinking this will work. 'mtr mirrors.kernel.org', right?
<musikgoat> Dawson: try us uni's near that providence, and kernel.org.... try running the select the best server test too
<Roasted> no, nothing that's storage. I just have my wireless adapter.
<Roasted> but let me ask my borther, he may have a flash drive
<MikeHbuntu> Dawson, yes, that will run a full-screen traceroute program
<MikeHbuntu> between you and the server
<cchapman> Roasted: ok
<lac> #ubuntu
<Dawson> MikeHBuntu: Ah, makes sense.
<Dawson> MikeHBuntu, Musikgoat, thank you both so much. :-D
<MikeHbuntu> not a problem :)
<musikgoat> sure :-)
<Roasted> cchapman - no go, he lost his. But I can hook up my external HDD quick... its USB
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, I can't seem to get ubuntu to not use POSIX for all the LC_
<cchapman> Roasted: ok
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: whats your output of locale?
<virtualstefan13> any one knows the command on how to mount a iso file?
<mxweas> how do I stop gdm from starting at boot on intrepid?
<Fenix|home> LANG and LC_ALL are blank... LC_* is POSIX
<Falstius> virtualstefan13: sudo mount -o loop somefile.iso somedir
<mxweas> should I remove the line in /etc/X11/default-display-manager? I've heard it causes it to not boot as it cannot find a default display manager
<mxweas> I just want it to show tty1 upon boot
<Falstius> virtualstefan13: but it won't work from a LiveCD (at least it didn't last time I tried)
<tritium> mxweas: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<mxweas> thx
<tritium> mxweas: the method utilizing update-rc.d is the debian/ubuntu preferred approach
<venu> i have a problem in k-torrent until lost two days download will have aveg speed of 30kbps now it become 0.5kbps but the broad band speed is not changed can any one tell me what is the problem.................
<mxweas> tritium: is it easy to undo?
<tritium> mxweas: yes, also using update-rc.d
<Roasted> cchapman - it recognizes my usb hard drive.
<n8tuser> venu-> the remote end is slow or busy?
<Michael> Is there a premade linux ISO that could run on my laptop's boot, load the PCMCIA drivers, then boot Ubuntu from a ext cd drive connected from a USB PCMCIA card?
<JonathanEllis> I need to setup a machine with windows2000 and ubuntu dual booting. I need to share the home partition between the two operating systems. The reason for doing this is that the machine will be used to record audio and the audio interface does not work correctly under linux - it only works under windows :-(. I could use ntfs for the home partition but I dont want to. I understand there is the "Ext2 Installable File System For Windows" but this doesnt 
<cchapman> Roasted: what brand is the flash drive
<n8tuser> venu and not many seeders?
<Roasted> cchapman - this hard drive is from school before I graduated. it has server 03, xp fat32, xp ntfs. And it cant load two of hte 3 partitions.
<Roasted> like it can't mount those partitions.
<Roasted> but 1 of them it manages to load, and regardless it recognizes that the partitiotns exist. I didn't even get that with my flash drive... and my flash drive is an A-DATA
<Roasted> cchapman - also, my epson usb printer has every single light on it flashing. I've NEVER seen it do that...
<Roasted> I just now noticed it.
<venu> ﻿n8tuser->but in xp it will down load in 35kbps but in ubuntu it is giving proble................
<tritium> !enter | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n8tuser> venu then use xp, where-ever you are most happiest
<Roasted> yeah, yeah, I hear ya. I can't help it I type faster than I think.
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: hmm,  looking into your problem i bit
<CarlFK> what is the package that syncs the clock with a time server?
<cchapman> does the printer work?
<tritium> cchapman: ntp
<knewuser> i see a black background on my "system tray" icons in kde4, any ideas how to solve this? ive asked in kubuntu, but no answer...
<tritium> CarlFK: ntp
<Roasted> I tried to print a test page and I di not get a response. I'll try printing from openoffice word.
<MikeHbuntu> look up ntpd in Synaptic
<iyahot> .
<iyahH_O_T_> .
<venu> no i kept 6 torrents all are 50% download and now it will become  very slow.................
<MikeHbuntu> ntpdate sets it once, ntpd keeps it set
<Shinj1EVA> hm... man.. vdpau mplayer patch is so buggy
<CarlFK> tritium: that's it.  thanks.
<Roasted> cchapman - oh, the lights were due to a paper jam.My bad!
<sFEARs> knewuser,
<VanessaE> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<sFEARs> knewuser, the whole tray is black or just one icon?
<knewuser> sFEARs: just the icons background
<cchapman> Roasted: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081116221002AAaXyeJ   seems like other people are having problems with that l=flash drive
<kindofabuzz> is there a solution to the problem of downloading torrents slows the netork in Ubuntu even though I have the d/l speed set way low?
<Roasted> cchapman - that's actually me. LOL.
<troubled> Michael: heh, good luck with that
<Michael> Wha...?
<sFEARs> knewuser, have you tried removing and re-enableing the systray widget?
<cchapman> Roasted: roflmao
<Fenix|home> kindofabuzz, the problem isn't downloads... it's uploads and downloads... bittorrent is a natural DDoS type of service
<Roasted> imagine that?
<troubled> Michael: you forget already?!
<venu> ok thx..............
<knewuser> sFEARs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939566 i think its a bug
<Michael> Yeah, but it would be cool if I found something like that
<kindofabuzz> Fenix|home, I don't have uploads at max either. does fine when just uploading
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: sorry, i'm at a loss
<troubled> Michael: trying to do an install only i take it?
<Michael> Installing to a USB drive to replace a hard drive for awhile
<Michael> USB 1.1 ports on the laptop, only boots from these ports and CD
<troubled> Michael: ouch, that will be slow. ive tried 1.1 usb bootstrapped usb keys before. they hurt
<Roasted> cchapman - I formatted this 80gb external HDD to Fat32 using Gparted. I just unmounted it, shut off the drive, counted to 10, turned it back on, and it auto-mounted just fine without errors.
<Roasted> So my system had no problem moutning a fat32 external HDD (via USB) but it has a problem with my 8gb flash drive (via USB)
<Michael> Could I unplug the USB and plug it back in on a faster port after Ubuntu has booted?
<iyahH_O_T_> ubuntu it
<cchapman> Roasted: with the usb drive inserted type lsusb
<iyahH_O_T_> crappy usb stick?
<Roasted> cchapman - I apologize, when you say usb drive are you referring to the flash drive or external HDD?
<doors98> this is already my third day searching for an answer for me to print from ubuntu to windows xp print server, pls any1 i need ur help
<doors98> what will i install on my windows xp so that ubuntu can print from it on the network?
<troubled> Michael: you have 2.0 ports available?
<cchapman> flash
<heliedgar> any spansih?
<tritium> !es | heliedgar
<frybye> Hi - who has been able to install the new 64bit flash player for linux that was announced yesterday??
<ubottu> heliedgar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<heliedgar> ok tanxk
<Roasted> cchapman - my lsusb           http://paste.ubuntu.com/73683/
<tritium> doors98: nothing necessary to install.  Just be sure to share it on the window$ side.
<gigel2006> Non ubuntu question but I don't know where to ask: DOES USPS mail move weekends ?
<iyahH_O_T_> ,just reinstalled ubuntu today, after spending 5 hours working on FreeNAS
<troubled> Michael: how much memory you got on that laptop anyways?
<doors98> tritium:  yap it is installed alright and ubuntu can even detect it
<iyahH_O_T_> I couldn't get that crap tp work
<Michael> 700 ish
<cchapman> Roasted: Bus 004 Device 015: ID 0c0b:b311 Dura Micro, Inc. (Acomdata)      looks like the drive
<Roasted> that is the external HDD
<troubled> Michael: hmm, but kinda tight, but you can always do some kind of fancy ramdisk based install and run from ram, perhaps try a pivot_root to the drive afterwords or something fancy
<Roasted> I just realized the usb flash drive is in my laptop, duuur... one second
<Circs> Are problems with today's update widespread or should I be combing my system more throughly?
<doors98> tritium: when i clik the verify button it says that the printer isnt accessible
<tritium> Circs: what problems, and what update?
<JonathanEllis> gigel2006: Check www.usps.gov
<tritium> doors98: sorry, I don't use Window$, so I can't help you beyond what was said above.
<gigel2006> JonathanEllis: I am on that site but it doesn't say anywhere
<Circs> tritium: Well specifically the firefox update from the ubuntu repos. My firefox is very slow now.
<oly562> question - does ubuntu support selinux?
<doors98> tritium: thanks anyway, i'l try to post again so that sum1 can read and help me
<gigel2006> JonathanEllis: I was just asking any americans with shipping experience, if the mail travels during weekends
<Roasted> cchapman - I ran lsusb with my flash drive plugged in, but it's hanging... just a flashing box...
<cchapman> Roasted: interesting
<kindofabuzz> Circs, FF profiles can get trashed sometimes after an update, try a new one
<Roasted> cchapman - do you think formatting it would yield any different results?
<delfick> hello, does anyone know how I can get the sidebuttons on my mouse to work as backward and forward buttons in nautilus (like they do in firefox) ? :)
<troubled> oly562: are you using ubuntu right now? if so, search for selinux in the packages
<oly562> man selinux
<oly562> oh ic
<cchapman> Roasted: that may be worth a try
<kyle205> Can anyonw help me with a problem i'm having? I just moved my wubi installation to a real partition and now it won't boot...
<Circs> kindofabuzz: Let's say i'm extra stupid today. Could you give me a link on how to do it or the correct term to search? (My brain is like a flat tire today...)
<troubled> oly562: many distros support selinux to some extent, but may not be enabled or configured
<oly562> is it in the default local on ubuntu?
<troubled> oly562: no idea, i use debian :)
<oly562> last i saw it was on redhat 5 and centos 5
<oly562> ill check...
<Conexion> Does anybody know how to shrink the icon size of the main tool bar in Nautilus?
<kindofabuzz> Circs, huh? to make a new profile just run firefox -P http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager
<troubled> even debian supports selinux (disabled by default), so i wouldnt doubt ubuntu has for a while as well
<kindofabuzz> that's not all togeher
<Conexion> Just curious, it makes me feel like a grandma, heh
<kindofabuzz> Circs, that's a seperate link, not part of the command
<Circs> kindofabuzz: Thanks, it's been a long day. (My mail box was like a firing squad this morning.)
<luddite> i have a acer aspire 4315 laptop and 8.10 installed. the screen keeps randomly flickering to black allt he time. its veru annoying
<luddite> very
<kindofabuzz> Circs, for the best FF help visit http://forums.mozillazine.org
<Circs> kindofabuzz: TY
<kyle205> Can anyonw help me with a problem i'm having? I just moved my wubi installation to a real partition and now it won't boot...
<oly562> does ubuntu support zfs?
<krishmish>  /nickserv IDENTIFY krishmish windows
<codesmith> Hello
<tritium> krishmish: time to change your password
<troubled> krishmish: better change that now :)
<krishmish> yeah
<CarlFK> doh - /etc/timezone was wrong.  I changed it to US/Central - how to I get the OS clock to adjust?  date still says PST
<gigel2006> JonathanEllis: ok, thanks! I found that they do transport during weekends but they don't deliver. found on yahoo answers
<codesmith> I'm lost
<Conexion> So, any ideas on how to change the Main Tool Bar in Nautilus so the icons are smaller?
<codesmith> Where am I?
<JonathanEllis> gigel2006: Glad you found that out and sorry if my quick answer seemed patronising!
<troubled> codesmith: you started xchat didnt ya!
<tritium> codesmith: only you know the answer to that
<troubled> codesmith: welcome to freenode then ;)
<gigel2006> JonathanEllis: lol no worries
<oly562> lol how sinister
<codesmith> Hi, buddy, troubled
<troubled> codesmith: hey there
<codesmith> where are you? troubled
<troubled> codesmith: over here, but I suggest taking off topic discussions to #defocus :)
<djhash> is anyone aware of a bug in ibex.. where when I tell it to unmount a usb drive.. it automatically remounts it?!
<tritium> troubled: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<troubled> tritium: ahh, thanks
<Roasted> cchapman - formatted it to fat32 in my XP laptop, and its still not recognized in ubuntu.
<djhash> its kinda annoying when I try to gparted!!!
<kyle205> I just moved my wubi installation to a real partition and now it won't boot... Can anyone help?
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to fix the bug where you have to disable/enable
<slimjimflim>               the ubuntu addon for ff3 in order to connect to sites?
<slimjimflim> otherwise it says 'working offline'
<kyle205> Anyone?
<djhash> kyle205: i'm not experience with wubi.. but I belive you might either need to re configure grub.. or maybe it just doesnt work that way
<cchapman> Roasted: only conslusion i can come to is it is incompatible with linux
<Roasted> it worked before... :*(
<Roasted> its a new flash drive, about 3 weeks old. It's worked up until last night.
<ivanoats> if I see another user logged on, can I take over their session? I want to close their session so I can get what they did written to .bash_history ( I own the machine and sudo / root)
<shinoj> slimjimflim: are you talking of ff starting offline?
<djhash> kyle205: why dont you follow this and try to fix grub.. it might help
<slimjimflim> shinoj, yea
<djhash> !grub | kyle205
<ubottu> kyle205: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<codesmith> Who can give me an answer about "Universe repository"
<kindofabuzz> ivanoats, sudo nano ~/user/.bash_history
<zoople> hi all, having some ethernet troubles. lan works fine wirelessly and ethernet has worked fine in Hardy, but with Intrepid, unable to connect.
<ivanoats> kindofabuzz:  .bash_history isn't written until the user logs out
<kindofabuzz> ahh
<kindofabuzz> boot them off lol
<zoople> ive tried setting everything statically, including the routes, but still no luck
<ivanoats> i wish it was that easy
<ivanoats> i think if I boot them off, then .bash_history is not written
<codesmith> What's meaning of "Install package from the Universe repository"?
<tritium> !universe | codesmith
<ubottu> codesmith: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Shinj1EVA> anyone get past this on playing an mkv using ffh264vdpau codec in mplayer? http://paste.ubuntu.com/73684/
<shinoj> slimjimflim: it happens when you take internet through other ways than through NM
<slimjimflim> shinj1eva, vlc or kmplayer work
<Shinj1EVA> they aren't compiled for vdpau
<slimjimflim> shinoj, nm?
<n8tuser> zoople-> can you elaborate on your network layout?
<wmg1976> hi
<zoople> sure, its pretty standard, got a all in one modem and router which this lappy connects to
<zoople> then there is a wireless AP connected to that
<codesmith> I can connect to Internet, but I always failed to get info from repository, such as Universe ,why?
<Shinj1EVA> guess no one really messes with bleeding edge stuff here :(
<shinoj> slimjimflim: network manager
<paul68> n8tuser: goodmorning how are you today?
<n8tuser> zoople-> so the lappy connected to the modem/router is okay
<troubled> ivanoats: if you dont trust them, you probably shouldnt have allowed them on in the first place
<srx2002> hi guys, I just installed ubuntu ...so far it's been great. ( I had some trouble with mandriva 2009 and the kde4...) so far it's been great, even though I am a N00b
<tritium> codesmith: perhaps you've not configured apt to use that repo.  Read those URLs I sent you again.
<slimjimflim> shinoj, oh, i'm using  wifi-radar
<zoople> nah the ethernet is where im having the trouble
<shinoj> slimjimflim: there is also fix. i did it long back
<zoople> connects to the wireless AP fine
<ivanoats> troubled: i trust them of course
<n8tuser> paul68-> good evening my side
<zoople> and thats what im on now
<zoople> but for some reason, using ethernet is not good
<troubled> ivanoats: yet you are snooping on them?
<slimjimflim> codesmith, edit /etc/sources.list and uncomment the part about universe
<shinoj> slimjimflim: are you using hardy?
<n8tuser> paul68 okay, i hope you had a good rest
<slimjimflim> shinoj, ya
<zoople> and i know its not the setup coz i have a dual boot with Hardy and its fine on that
<ivanoats> troubled: i need to know because we are working on it together
<shinoj> slimjimflim:  what is the ff version
<Roasted> cchapman - thanks for your help, though. I appreciate it.
<ivanoats> troubled: and he forgot to log off
<slimjimflim> 3
<ivanoats> troubled: can you help me?
<slimjimflim> shinoj, 3.0.3
<troubled> ivanoats: use screen next time and share a session
<zoople> whenever i try to ping out the ethernet i just get "connect: Network is unreachable"
<paul68> n8tuser: A short rest I am at the office at this point and am not able to connect to the server from here that's for 12 hours from now :-)
<n8tuser> zoople-> and you are getting an ip address from the router okay?
<LF|Irssi> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<zoople> yup, but even if i wasnt, is et all that statically in the settings
<srx2002> quick question, I did the updates and it seems to get a list...does that mean they re installed automatically??
<shinoj> slimjimflim: wait i will search for the solution
<slimjimflim> shinoj, ty
<zoople> ive got a pastebin of all my network troubleshooting
<n8tuser> paul68-> lets work on it later when you get home
<zoople> http://www.pastebucket.net/73v2j2
<troubled> ivanoats: if in doubt, send his bash the TERM signal instead of KILL
<zoople> eht0 is the ethernet and eth1 is the wireless looks like
<Roasted> Meanwhile, does anybody else out here have any experience with getting USB flash drives to work? I have a usb mouse, usb printer, usb external hard drive, and they all work in ubuntu. My flash drive work sin my xp laptop so I know it's fine. But I can't get my flash drive to respond in Ubuntu. Anybody got an idea?
<paul68> n8tuser: I understand that the 3 subnets are in fact an extra security layer right, how does my dhcp fit onto all this?  and can you give me the forwarding rules again for the iptables so that I can put them into a script
<drakeman> hello good night please anyone can help me with my problem i lost my setting in xorg of 1152x864 , now i dont know how to put it again, anyone with a little experience in xorg.conf?
<drakeman> pleaseee
<n8tuser> zoople-> per your post ,there are no ip address assigned to either eth0 or eth1
<TVVCR6> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<slimjimflim> roasted, you'll have to mount it manually if it's not automatically recognized
<drakeman> someone samy that i have to put this info
<zoople> yeah thats the weird thing
<zoople> coz ive set em statically in the settings
<n8tuser> paul68-> bare with me for a few,
<slimjimflim> roasted, remember most flash drives use fat32
<Roasted> slimjimfilm - it's not recognized by gparted, sudo fdisk -l, or anything. Otherwise I could manually mount it - I'm familiar with that.
<tritium> zoople: paste /etc/network/interfaces to confirm those settings
<zoople> i tried to set em using ifconfig but get errors
<paul68> n8tuser: sure no problem
<zoople> yup sure
<slimjimflim> roasted, try lsusb
<tritium> zoople: (not here -- use pastebin)
<slimjimflim> or lspci
<Roasted> slimjim - I have. It yields no results for my flash drive.
<zoople> sure thing tritium :-)
<Roasted> At least, that I can tell.
<troubled> drakeman: tried: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Michael> apt-get is awesome
<drakeman> yeah, but it doesnt show me anything
<drakeman> with screen resolution
<ivanoats> troubled: how do i send a TERM signal?
<drakeman> only about keyboard settings
<slimjimflim> pastebin the results of lsusb, roasted
<n8tuser> zoople-> did you do ifdown eth0; ifup eth0  to really get the settings take effect?
<Roasted> all right, 1 moment
<troubled> ivanoats: help kill
<drakeman> look, some guy in ubuntuforums
<zoople> ill try that now
<drakeman> give me that info
<drakeman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73689/
<zoople> ok wow
<n8tuser> zoople-> i assume eth0 as the one connected to the router
<zoople> says eth0 not configured
<troubled> ivanoats: and kill -l
<Roasted> slimjimflim - When I lsusb, it takes a few minutes. I get a flashing box... I'll post when it's done.
<n8tuser> zoople maybe its eth1 ?
<troubled> ivanoats: followed by "kill -<sig#> <pid#>"
<drakeman> but this dont work, i just got a running in low graphic mode and ask me to restore a backup xorg.conf
<slimjimflim> that's not normal, roasted...it should be instant
<zoople> nah coz the mac on that is the one of my wlan card im sure of it
<slimjimflim> what kind of cpu do you have?
<n8tuser> !who | zoople
<ubottu> zoople: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zoople> ok sorry
<troubled> ivanoats: you probably want 15 (SIGTERM)
<Roasted> slim - I know. It's instant when I don't have it plugged in... but lags with it plugged in. Also, I just formatted this to fat32 on my xp laptop. And it yielded no difference.
<ivanoats> thanks very much, checking out the help kill
<tritium> zoople: are you going to pastebin that file?
<shinoj> slimjimflim: wait searching in the mail for it
<zoople> sorry tritium
<troubled> ivanoats: that, or just reboot the machine next time ;)
<zoople> just looks like i got something else going on coz it says that i dont have any eth0
<slimjimflim> ok, shinoj
<drakeman> anyone with info o little help with this please?
<slimjimflim> roasted, pls use my full name when paging me
<Angah_> drakeman: tell ur problem
<slimjimflim> but yea, roasted, i don't know much else you can do then
<Roasted> slimjimflim - all right. Also - Here's the paste bin to my lsusb, it finally responded http://paste.ubuntu.com/73690/
<troubled> drakeman: just edit your config
<drakeman> ok, before yesterday i have my resolution in screen 1152x768, but i ran some command in aticonfig to use a clone image of my screen to the tv, now i just got 1024x768 in resolution
<n8tuser> paul68-> you would have dchp serving from dlink, another one for your internal 192.168.3.X and a 3rd one for linksys serving the 192.168.1.X
<shinoj> slimjimflim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73692/
<drakeman> i try this info sugested by a user in ubuntu forums but didnt work
<slimjimflim> roasted, yea, i have no idea then
<drakeman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73689/
<slimjimflim> roasted, i think there's some kind of log that should have any new usb devices listed though
<piju_> why playing movie cause my display went dimmer ?
<slimjimflim> i forget where it is
<drakeman> but i got a messages that says, running in low graphic mode!!!
<shinoj> slimjimflim:  tell me if you get it right
<slimjimflim> ok
<drakeman> and i have to restar my old .bak xorg
<Randall1> k does anyone know if the Nvidia Geforce4: MX 420 is still supported
<troubled> drakeman: perhaps you aren't using the same drivers
<drakeman> and im with 1024 yet
<paul68> n8tuser: true but how does my dhcp server gets to give out the ips like I declared them in my dhcpd.config
<n8tuser> paul68-> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward;    iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Roasted> slimjimflim - chappman was helping me earlier. He gave me some command with var/log/messages, or something like that. It responded when I plugged in the flash drive... so my system was aware of SOMETHING being present. But it never acted as an actual storage device.
<break_free> i installed emerald theme manager but it keeps freezing when I click on a theme... then I have to kill it
<demonspork> Ranall1, there is no reason for it not to be supported
<populas> hi there
<demonspork> Randall1, there is no reason for it not to be supported
<n8tuser> paul68-> thats for the 192.168.3.x on your dhcpd.conf  not config
<drakeman> troubled: but this is the same drivers i used everytime, i didnt change it! im using propiertary ati drivers for ubuntu!
<Randall1> demonspork: when i try and enable the driver it always boots to low-graphics mode
<shovi> why does firefox display webpages so different in ubuntu than windows... i have msttcorefonts..
<troubled> drakeman: try reinstall that package perhaps?
<populas> I am in need of some help with screen and creating an alias to start a screen session in multiuser mode
<demonspork> Randall1, it requires the legacy drivers
<codesmith> Hi, buddies
<drakeman> troubled: but i cant edit the xorg to set my resolution? too hard to do it?
<paul68> n8tuser: understand but since there is nothing between my linksys and the eth1 its not of much use then right
<oly562> populas:  bash something screen, i dont recall. let me check
<Randall1> demonspork: well in hardware drivers it shows that one is available
<demonspork> Randall1, the -legacy driver package needs to be installed
<Randall1> demonspork: how?
<demonspork> Randall1, through synaptic
<Roasted> slimjimflim - I'm going to boot to a LiveCD and see if it responds on a LiveCD. Thank you for your help.
<troubled> drakeman: no, its pretty easy to add a modeline from the examples given, so long as its using the driver you need for accelerated X for your card
<n8tuser> paul68-> correct, so you dont need it, but in case you add devices on that subnet
<break_free> any ideas as to why emerald theme manager keeps locking up?
<codesmith> Why I cannot get package index of repository? If I cannot, I cannot install package, right?
<Randall1> demonspork: which one would it be
<populas> i know how to create a shared screen session, I just need to create an alias, and this is what I have tried to no avail  alias screen='screen -S share-test && CTRL-A :multiuser on CTRL-A :acladd root'
<demonspork> Randall1, I think it is nvidia-glx-legacy
<tritium> codesmith: again, did you configure it properly in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<n8tuser> paul68-> also we have configured your linksys as dhcp client, so a dhcp server has to give it an ip address
<demonspork> Randall1, I am not sure, it has been a while since I messed with my box that has an MX 440 in it
<oly562> populas: maybe in /etc/screenrc?
<paul68> n8tuser: true
<Randall1> demonspork: will there be anything i need to uninstall and after i install that what would i do
<n8tuser> paul68-> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<troubled> populas: try set your options in your ~/.screenrc file?
<drakeman> troubled: now im using some amd propiertary fglrx graphics drivers, and is active in this moment, when i reconfigure my xorg it shows as deactivate but if i turn the drivers on again it not fix my resolution problem!
<codesmith> How to do it, trimph
<n8tuser> paul68->  iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<heliedgar> hey someone with knowledge about integrates calculus
<heliedgar> ?=
<tritium> heliedgar: please stay on topic
<oly562> populas: maybe .bashrc or um... .bash_aliases ?
<heliedgar> ok
<piju_> why playing movie cause my display went dimmer ?
<codesmith> tritium
<troubled> drakeman: you are using the driver you want right now? whats in your xorg config for resultions?
<demonspork> Randall1, uninstall any other nvidia-glx packages that are already installed
<heliedgar> i dont know how to use octave
<tritium> codesmith: System -> Adminisration -> Software Sources
<codesmith> how to edit
<paul68> n8tuser: however I would have liked to use it since the whole goal of this excersise is to implement iptables with the restrictions on several ip ranges
<codesmith> come on
<populas> oly, looked in both places
<codesmith> tritium, i follow your steps
<Randall1> demonspork: none are, so after i install legacy drivers what do i do?
<populas> I just need a user to be able to enter an alias, that sets the screen session to shared, so at any given time an admin can log in and help them with their commands
<tritium> heliedgar: octave is like matlab -- not likely what you're looking for.  What do you need to do?
<n8tuser> paul68-> take notes on what i pasted so far..am not going to repeat them, scroll back if you have to
<codesmith> what's the next step?
<heliedgar> i need to integrate
<paul68> n8tuser: already done
<WebcamWonder> Does anyone know what the table "TagsTree" is meant to hold in the digiKam SQLite Database?
<oly562> populas: maybe something like in .bashrc    um...  alias screen="" something between the qoutes?
<heliedgar> but i havent use matlab
<drakeman> troubled: ok let me use pastebin to show my xorg.conf
<tritium> heliedgar: numerically, or close-form solution?
<troubled> populas: man screen ; /screenrc
<populas> my problem is that when setting the alias, I dont know how to make the alias run :multiuser on :acladd user
<n8tuser> !who | populas
<paul68> n8tuser: I know I'm a nail in your coffin right now and I'm sorry for that
<ardantus> Need help how to talking with another user in ubuntu shell command?
<ubottu> populas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<troubled> populas: I already told you, use a .screenrc file in your homedir to set options
<fserve> o_O
<zenlunatic> ardantus: man write
<tritium> !pm | heliedgar, codesmith
<ubottu> heliedgar, codesmith: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<populas> do you have any idea the syntax to place in that file troubled?
<oly562> i love it when people say man it  lol
<troubled> populas: man screen, explains all!
<n8tuser> paul68-> i dont mind assisting, as long as you take notes, i cant remember what i typed earlier, or sometimes confuses which interface is which from you layout
<ardantus> zenlunatic, ok i try
<heliedgar> ok
<heliedgar> sorry
<slimjimflim> roasted, np
<drakeman> troubled: look troubled this is my actual xorg file http://paste.ubuntu.com/73695/
<demonspork> Randall1, you might be able to use the driver enabling tool to enable it
<heliedgar> well
<paul68> n8tuser: no problem
<heliedgar> i dont know wath do u mean with numerically or close-form
<troubled> populas: I should mention that if ubuntu and debian are similar, that may not work by default due to perms on the dir's and dev's for the controlling tty
<n8tuser> ardantus talk or wall maybe?
<break_free> any ideas as to why emerald theme manager keeps locking up?
<Randall1> demonspork: well apparently nvidia-glx-legacy doesn't exist or has been obsoleted, and when i use the driver enabling tool it tells me it boots to low-graphics mode
<demonspork> Randall1, if that doesn't work you can try installing the driver manually from the nvidia website (not a super-easy process) or find someone else to help you
<n8tuser> ardantus ytalk or wall maybe?
<tritium> heliedgar: you need to know
<zenlunatic> n8tuserno it is write
<oly562> populas:  i think while in screen you can do a C-a ?  and it will show list of available screen cmds
<Randall1> demonspork: alright thanks
<troubled> populas: you need to ensure that every user has read (and write for write perm) access to the tty and that screen run suid and have access to control a special dir for the sockets it uses
<codesmith> thanks for your suggestion, tritium
<Angah_> how to use bandwidth shaping in squid?
<heliedgar> tririum: to integrate
<tritium> codesmith: did it work?
<oly562> populas: troubled sounds right
<codesmith> no
<oly562> . rc it
<populas> oly562 apparently you dont understand what I am trying to do
<troubled> screen in multi user is a pita in debian, i doubt ubuntu is any diff
<tritium> codesmith: then you're likely not doing it right.
<tritium> !repos | codesmith
<ubottu> codesmith: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<codesmith> I don't know what's the correct steps
<tritium> codesmith: see that last URL above
<populas> Oly I have and know how to share a screen sessions between users, I want to create an alias that runs the appropriate commands to run what is needed to do so, with one command
<codesmith> I doubt URL is wrong
<oly562> populas: apparently i dont care either. just trying to help
 * troubled waddles off to fetch a litre of cola
<tritium> codesmith: I doubt it is wrong as well.  (in other words, it is correct)
<populas> for example oly  alias screen='screen -L -S share-test && :multiuser on && :acladd root'
<codesmith> How to select a correct server?
<oly562> poplar: yep
<heliedgar> well im leaving tanxk anyway
<populas> that that does not process teh :multiuser on or :acladd user althought it will set the alias
<tritium> heliedgar: numerical integration will result in a number for an answer.  A closed-form solution will give you an answer in terms of the variable of integration.
<slimjimflim> shinoj, great, worked like a charm
<zenlunatic> ardantus: keep in mind users can turn-off receiving msgs
<codesmith> Does it mean I haven't connect sever correctly? right, tritium?
<shinoj> slimjimflim: :)
<KiNg-NoThInG> www.sourcecodefile.com
<leo> holasssssssssssssss
<drakeman> hola leo
<Mittim> Good evening.
<tritium> codesmith: I don't know what you've done unless you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<break_free> i installed emerald theme manager but it keeps freezing when I click on a theme... any help?
<populas> okay oly, well thanks but no thanks...
<paul68> n8tuser: I had prepaired a script for ip tables http://paste.ubuntu.com/73697/    and want to give the known devices from my dhcp server.conf access and the unknown users limited access
<oly562> populas: anytime ;)
<troubled> populas: you do realise with that alias that :multiuser would try to be run in bash right?
<paul68> n8tuser: there might be still errors in it but thats what I try to achieve
<drakeman> troubled: how it looks the xorg.conf file ?
<troubled> leo: hola
<troubled> drakeman: url?
<shovi> why does firefox display webpages so different in ubuntu than windows... i have msttcorefonts..
<populas> yes, that is what I am here seeing if anyone knows how to execute it properly troubled
<oly562> populas: just outta curiosity what are you trying to screen ? core reason
<codesmith> Does it mean I haven't connect sever correctly? right, tritium?/
<tritium> codesmith: I don't know what you've done unless you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<codesmith> sorry
<shadowwulf> hello i need some help here, i have a ubuntu 8.10 that logs into the ubuntu ... but shows a blank screen
<troubled> populas: put the options in your .screenrc
<populas> so how can I tell bash to pipe it to the program in the alias troubled?
<iyahot> shadow explain
<codesmith> If everything is right, what's the result?
<leo> alguno de argentina?
<populas> troubled, can you provide with the syntax or an example that will get that accomplished in the screenrc file?
<paul68> !who |codesmith
<ubottu> codesmith: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<codesmith> Should I see the directories in Add/Remove
<tritium> !es | leo
<vock> Do I want VirtualBox or Virtualbox OSE for Hardy? (Any diff?)
<ubottu> leo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shadowwulf> iyahot, i can log into ubuntu .. but there is no desktop to say of ... its blank ... and so is the log on screen ...
<Giovanni_2> alguma brasileira
<tritium> codesmith: did you read the URLs I had ubottu send you?
<shadowwulf> iyahot, i have the latest drivers
<drakeman> troubled: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73695/
<tritium> !pt | Giovanni_2
<ubottu> Giovanni_2: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<troubled> populas: try just add each option you want, one per line
<drakeman> troubled: there you go troubled http://paste.ubuntu.com/73695/
<iyahot> is it like DOS mode and u cant get out of it
<codesmith> I read it
<populas> alright, thanks troubled
<iyahot> ?
<troubled> populas: without the : i would imagine
<troubled> drakeman: sec
<n8tuser> paul68-> a quick glance at it, it seems okay, proof of the pudding is always do a test on it
<Conexion> I was wondering, "Sudo" ... is that pronounced Sue-Dough or Sue-Doo?
<oly562> iyahot: cntl-alt-f2, ps -ax , find the process, kill -9 xxxx, cntl-f7, get back to gui
<troubled> drakeman: thats all that was there?
<tritium> Conexion: keep in mind that it allows you to "do" things as the "superuser"
<drakeman> troubled: yeah, now i enable the ati driver and i got this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73701/
<paul68> n8tuser: I get errors but thats for a later stage but as you can see I was hoping to achieve that, which was originally also the reason the linksys was set as switch instead of router
<shadowwulf> any help on a blank screen .. with latest nvidia drivers and 8.10 ?
<drakeman> troubled: but i cannot enable the 1152x resolution yet, look this http://paste.ubuntu.com/73701/
<n8tuser> paul68-> but please do not forget to finish a networking tutorial, you promised me!
<oly562> Conexion: sudoers so sudu
<Conexion> tritium: Yeah, I was just curious as I've heard a few different videos say both
<paul68> n8tuser: I won't forget still reading and try to comprehend what is happening
<troubled> drakeman: did you try the suggestion to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<oly562> Conexion: who cares as long as you know how to use it i say ;)
<Conexion> Thanks both tritium and oly562 :)
<Conexion> :D
<troubled> drakeman: chances are, your setup isn't showing the options for resolutions. also, doesn't ubuntu come with a tool to adjust resolutions? tried ctrl-alt-+/- combo to bump the res?
<paul68> n8tuser: but at this stage already figured out that dhcp is useless on the linksys so I'm not a complete lost case right ;-)
<oly562> Conexion: would have been much cooler to name it after sulu
<SeaOfTea> How come fonts in linux always look like crap.  I mean some of them don't look bad but fonts like on web pages are usually to small or if I try playing a game the fonts are crappy/pixely/distorted?
<SeaOfTea> linux = ubuntu
<populas> beautiful troubled, I got it working
<tritium> SeaOfTea: no
<populas> Thanks again
<Conexion> oly562: :D
<smokewon> test
<n8tuser> paul68-> a hub is very cheap nowadays, dont use the lan side of a router/gateway for that, or else you get confused or people helping you get confused
<oly562> SeaOfTea: ?
<zoople> so ive read a few issues with flash on ubuntu. before i install anything, whats is the going tip?
<SeaOfTea> they don't look the same as they do if I'm say running vista
<mimcpher> I'd just like to announce that the sound the ubuntu installer made after copying files scared the crap out of me.
<oly562> SeaOfTea: linux > windoze
<SeaOfTea> they are not as smooth
<Conexion> Is there an advantage to logging in as a user when you're configuring a lot of things versus logging in as root?
<SeaOfTea> I agree ubuntu beats the pants of vista in every way
<SeaOfTea> except with fonts
<n8tuser> paul68->  nope, you still need the dhcp to serve ip address to the linksys wan port
<drakeman> troubled: yeah i already tried the reconfigure option, and with ctrl +/- no luck
<troubled> Conexion: save time from running sudo for everything at the CLI
<tritium> Conexion, troubled: just use "sudo -i", then
<SeaOfTea> fonts are really clear on vista or xp for that matter
<troubled> drakeman: go google up an example x config and copy paste some extra resolution definitions perhaps
<paul68> n8tuser: and this with an average of 8 hours sleep in 3 days
<n8tuser> zoople-> squared away now?
<troubled> drakeman: thats rather old school though. surely ubuntu has a tool to do this for you
<zoople> oh i gave up on the lan thing lol
<SeaOfTea> is there like a cleartype or whatever for ubuntu?
<Conexion> tritium: Ah, good to know. Does doing "sudo -i" again bring you back to normal?
<tritium> SeaOfTea: yes
<nerovengene>  how to clean intermediate object files after building from a source tarball, keeping the targets
<n8tuser> paul68-> you are getting good practice before the baby comes.. :P
<tritium> zoople: you never pasted your /etc/network/interfaces
<drakeman> troubled: ok, let me try with this, you always here?  ill be back tomorrow
<oly562> Conexion: i think its best to stay out of root, the way ubuntu/debian or linux or unix in general is to keep people from janking up their sys files and perms with root, although sudo allows you to do the same
<zoople> yeah tritum sorry, im over that, cant be bothered figuring it out
<troubled> drakeman: usually around, but I probably wont get a hilight in here since it scrolls by fast unless im at the console
<tritium> SeaOfTea: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Conexion> oly562: Yeah, true
<paul68> n8tuser: ok but I could also assign one from in the dhcpd.conf then and the reason I need to use the linksys is to serve my wireless clients
<zoople> i might try simplifying my network later tonight and finding it
<drakeman> troubled: ok, thanks, i will try to cantc you tomorrow
<tritium> zoople: so, we can be bothered trying to help you, but you won't answer our questions.  I see...
<drakeman> troubled: hope i got luck
<troubled> drakeman: cya and gl
<drakeman> thanks for all troubled
<drakeman> see you
<zoople> oh tritium sorry, its not like that, i just stayed up last night tryin to fix it and im over it
<yuri_> hello, just wondering if it is a good idea to upgrade to 8.10 at this time, is it as buggy as 8.04 was in the first month?
<zoople> i appreciate your guys help really
<n8tuser> paul68-> you can be as exotic as you want to be, once you understand networking
<tritium> zoople: ok
<VanessaE> hi again..
<SeaOfTea> Yeah I've played around with those forever, but I still can't get all the fonts to look good.  It's wierd. I should take some screen shots to show you
<shadowwulf> can anybody help me with a blank logon and desktop screen ... only thing that shows is the cursor but no desktop
<djhash> how does someone go about submitting bug reports for ibex?
<n8tuser> zoople-> oh come on, what is one more night without sleep? hehe
<troubled> djhash: reportbug <pkgname>?
<VanessaE> if I can access my scanner as root, but not as a user, despite my being in the saned and scanner groups, where would I look next?
<VanessaE> (hardy, CX6400 scanner)
<troubled> djhash: thats the debian way, not sure what ubuntu uses for sure though
<n8tuser> VanessaE-> look in  /etc/udev/rules.d/60-permissions.rule
<Guest68474> Hi all.
<troubled> djhash: worst case, get yourself to the bug page for ubuntu via the web
<paul68> n8tuser: I get your point, but as you very well know all this tutorials are in plain english, and since it's for a noob like me heavy material it would have been a lot easier when using my native language, (imagining you need to study something in dutch ;-))
<Guest68474> Where do I report problems with pkg-config?
<VanessaE> n8tuser, no such file.
<Conexion> Are there any good guides out there for those converting from Windows to Ubuntu? I've been using Ubuntu for pretty good time now, but I just don't feel I do things as fast as I can in windows, and that bothers me
<VanessaE> maybe 40-permissions.rules  ?
<troubled> Conexion: maybe be better to ask for help on a particular area?
<n8tuser> paul68-> i can emphatize with you..
<n8tuser> VanessaE-> look in  /etc/udev/rules.d/  for something with permission
<Niriven> Does anyone know any VM's that support multi core on the guest OS?
<n8tuser> VanessaE-> maybe it is 40-*
<demonspork> Niriven, not for free
<statim> is there a way to make sure apt never installs a certain package, but tell it its dependencies are met?
<Conexion> troubled: I think it is mostly understanding individual programs and the more advanced CLI stuff
<Niriven> demonspork: Well i know of one free one, openvz i think supports it but its linux host only
<andre_pl> just did a new 8.10 install and I network manager is listing each of my NIC's twice.
<andre_pl> anyone seen this?
<VanessaE> I see a few lines in here that mention "scanner" but nothing that sets permissions.  The closest I can find is 025_libsane-extras.rules but it is specifying the permissions of the device correctly
<troubled> Conexion: usually the man pages are good for figureing out what a specific binary does. apropos command is handy as well. CLI stuff you probbaly want to spend a night and read the manual that is bash man page :)
<VanessaE> all of the device entries under /dev/bus/usb/*/* are owned by root, group root.
 * VanessaE <-- confused.
<codesmith> trium, are you here?
<n8tuser> VanessaE-> if your 25-*.rules already have the correct permission, you have to look somewhere else perhaps
<Conexion> troubled: Yeah :) any advice on learning how to compile a program in the terminal?
<vock> anyone know an IRC channel where i can get help with a wii?
<tritium> Conexion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<remote> Conexion: you read the readme
<codesmith> tritium, I still can't get index of package
<Conexion> tritium: Thanks :)
<K^Holtz> what program do you use to unarchive a .7z file?
<n8tuser> VanessaE-> can you paste your scanner rule specify your CX6400 scanner?
<VanessaE> sure
<n8tuser> VanessaE-> can you paste your scanner rule specifying* your CX6400 scanner?
<tritium> codesmith: did you update the package list?
<Conexion> remote: Well, I guess I don't want just the list of commands to copy, I want to know what the commands specifically do
<VanessaE> from file /etc/udev/rules.d/025_libsane-extras.rules:    SYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0805", MODE="0664", GROUP="scanner", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<troubled> statim: there is a command that can satisfy the dependency of something specific. you could also try set the status of something to "hold" and force an install perhaps
<paul68> n8tuser: ok I am going back to the tutorial stuff and leave you in peace for now, if you could figure out a way in order for me to still use my dhcp and bind I will be very thankfull and gratefull > given my self till friday to solve this mess before the old config is getting back in ;-)
<codesmith> no,
<remote> Conexion: then type man <command> and rtfm
<tritium> codesmith: there's your problem.  Follow instructions!
<n8tuser> VanessaE->looks good to me
<iyahot> buy a book
<paul68> n8tuser: otherwhise my wife is not letting me enter my bed again hehehe
<LF|Irssi> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<codesmith> do you think my network has problem
<lbs> hi
<tritium> codesmith: no
<n8tuser> paul68-> id drop that bind  thing for now, you dont really need it til later..
<codesmith> where is question
<paul68> !who |codesmith
<ubottu> codesmith: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<codesmith> i'm lost
<Conexion> remote: Thanks, but eh on the language
<tritium> codesmith: you need to either "sudo apt-get update", or reload in synaptic
<ardantus> sir how i can chat with another user realtime like using commands wall but in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> paul68-> you can not do much right now in bed...<wink> hehehe
<codesmith> let me try
<remote> Conexion: read the fine manual please
<damijit> Hi, I just upgraded to Intrepid from Hardy, and I can't find the compiz-fusion menu (it used to be under System > Preferences). Can anyone help me out?
<error404notfound> I have configure my ssh to automatically add dsa key for hosts into known_host, and never ask for it, or give warning, for root login it works fine, but on my normal login I still get a prompt asking to accept the host dsa key...
<oobe> when i type aptitude search cunt it yields no results does anyone know where i can find cunt
<lbs> who knows how to put my developed software to ubuntu repo?
<tritium> !language | oobe
<ubottu> oobe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<remote> error404notfound: it's because it's not in known_hosts!
<oobe> sprry
<oobe> sorry
<remote> error404notfound: what's confusing you?
<n8tuser> VanessaE-> read up on that udev article by Carla Schroder , it may give you some pointers
<codesmith>                                              ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/
<codesmith> main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<paul68> n8tuser: copy that , if you could just keep it in mind for tonight that this is what I would like to achieve then I am a happy student :-)
<paul68> !who > codesmith
<ubottu> codesmith, please see my private message
<remote> error404notfound: you are wanting to use password less ssh authentication?
<error404notfound> remote: I changed my ssh config to auto-add that and never ask for confirmation or give a warning, on my root login, it works fine, on normal user's it asks for confirmation of host dsa key even now..
<n8tuser> paul68-> laters..am off for a break..
<error404notfound> remote: that I have done..
<VanessaE> er
<VanessaE> this udev stuff doesn't make sense to me
<paul68> n8tuser: see you
<remote> what is your "root login"?
<tritium> codesmith: realplayer is in the medibuntu repository.  Please use that instead of Marillat
<VanessaE> oh for crying out loud
<VanessaE> now it works.
<remote> VanessaE: crying always helps tremendously
<VanessaE> turned it off/on and that's it.
<yerchin> Hey guys, I have a small problem. The bars at the top of all my apps sometimes glitch and look funny. Is it just a graphics driver fart?
<codesmith> !tritum, there is a question, when I execute apt-get update
 * VanessaE feels st00pid now.
<remote> yerchin: it might be a bar fart
<tritium> codesmith: see my comment above
<error404notfound> remote: okay, one last time, My ssh is configured to add host dsa keys to known_hosts by itself and never give warning or ask for confirmation. Now on my own system, if I try to ssh from my root account, it automiatically adds any new host dsa keys to known_hosts at /root/.ssh/ but on any other normal user, it still asks me to accept or reject host dsa key before t gets added to known_hosts,
<SeaOfTea> Ok I figured out the main thing that sucks about the fonts they are too close together.  Is there any way to expand the space between the letters? http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crappyfontshm3.png   <--look at the top especially
<yerchin> remote: are they really common or can I stop them?
<lbs> who knows how to put my developed software to ubuntu repo?
<SeaOfTea> it's like the letter all run into each other
<remote> error404notfound: what did you change in your configuration? and did you change it in the global config or just in root's private ssh config?
<tritium> SeaOfTea: what app is that?  That may be application-specific.
<SeaOfTea> that's firefox
<SeaOfTea> but it happens in other apps
<remote> yerchin: whenever you eat something that will produce gas, it will most likely make you fart
<yerchin> Is there a way to reskin the ubuntu gui?
<tritium> remote: stop
<error404notfound> remote: in /etc/ssh/, that means global, StrictHostKeyChekcking to no, even tried with HashKnowHosts no, and BatchMode yes
<troubled> SeaOfTea: character kerning problem i see?
<SeaOfTea> is that what its called?
<troubled> i believe so
<troubled> try adding that to a google search?
<SeaOfTea> I can search that
<SeaOfTea> thx
<remote> no wait, if it does work for root, it should work for everybody
<error404notfound> remote: and that's the problem..
<troubled> SeaOfTea: also, are you using ttf font paths in your x config? perhaps the fonts it wants arent available
<remote> might there be a user specific ssh config that is overriding the global config in some way?
<troubled> SeaOfTea: sorry I can't offer much other advice, I dont use X hardly ever, im CLI :)
<remote> error404notfound: yes i understand what your problem is thanks
<jane_> hi, I've tried installing ubuntu desktop 8.04 and 8.10 on a C3 processor and it hang during installation..
<jane_> has anyone tried it?
<coldboot> Would anyone know why XScreensaver no longer turns off the screens, but `xset dpms force off` works fine?
<gluonman> I accidentally closed the terminal while it was downloading packages, and now that I'm trying to use it again, it says "Unable to get exclusive lock." What should I do so that I can use aptitude again?
<remote> error404notfound: did you use ssh -v do enable debuging output?
<jane_> does 8.4 or 8.10 still support C3 processor?
<error404notfound> remote: no, I tried creating a brand new user and trying to ssh from him, same with everyone else except root, and root has just known-hosts in /root.ssh/, no user specific configs there
<remote> you should use it on root, then compare with your user's ssh -v debug output
<troubled> coldboot: no option for dpms in any of the screensaver/monitor settings?
<statim> troubled: hmm... i cant figure out how to add a "hold"... google talks about apt-get hold, but that isnt valid on my apt-get. any ideas?
<troubled> statim: i use: echo "pkgname hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<remote> error404notfound: paste the output of working ssh -v
<coldboot> Oh, stupid xscreensaver was uninstalled.
<troubled> statim: try "dpkg --get-selections | less" for a list of stuff installed as well
<remote> make sure to remove the know_host entry first
<SeaOfTea> troubled: you don't use a gui at all? Do like feeling like living in 1983.
<SeaOfTea> j/k
<troubled> statim: after you set HOLD, your package should show up in get selections
<remote> error404notfound: rafb.net/paste
<error404notfound> remote: I know about pastebin
<statim> troubled: cool thanks!
<troubled> SeaOfTea: hey! back in my day, we had to calculate our scanlines for modelines by hand kid! ;)
<troubled> SeaOfTea: i use XP to ssh+screen for my linux though
<SeaOfTea> ahhh
<remote> error404notfound: just paste your output somewhere i can see it
<troubled> i do an export DISPLAY=mypc.home:0, occassionally though with cygwin X when I need it
<SeaOfTea> right, I have a box that I ssh
<troubled> I probably should mention that I use debian as well though ;)
<SeaOfTea> into
<gluonman> I can't use aptitude because it says "unable to get exclusive lock." I accidentally closed the terminal while it was downloading packages. What do I do?
<error404notfound> remote: http://pastebin.com/m6577dc19
<remote> error404notfound: i'd like to question the reason why you want to accept ssh keys blindly as well, you know that's not very good now do you?
<error404notfound> remote: but I want to, because all systems are in a DMZ, plus located right next to me, so I can manually verify DSA keys if required.
<troubled> statim: speaking of aptitude: aptitude hole <pkgname> :)
<troubled> statim: err s/hole/hold/
<statim> cool
<lirit> less in color? how?
<remote> error404notfound: would you paste the output where it's not working please?
<error404notfound> troubled: what's that hole to aptitude? man page doesn't say anything about it..
<constantin_> okay i have a +hfs partition with OSX installed on it but i cannot access it at all
<error404notfound> remote: both are pasted on the same link, please scroll down and see a section separated by line breaks
<constantin_> i think i messed up yaboot on the install of ubuntu or something
<constantin_> so what do i need to do to access OS X again
<error404notfound> constantin_: you need to mount it, I don't know automount of hfs+ is supported or not, but sure you can do manualy
<shirish> hi all, can somebody run grub --version and tell me if there is an output to this command?
<troubled> lirit: not sure if less understands ansi
<gluonman> I need to get to use aptitude again. Ever since I accidentally closed my terminal while it was downloading packages, I can't get access to aptitude or apt-get again.
<error404notfound> shirish: grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<lala_lala> hi. i need help. i have been installing this linux version and it's called gOS. i tried their support forum but i have not found my answer. so i'd like to know the answer to my question. my question is i have been installing and i am at this part where it is the last step, it is 94% and it is "configuring hardware". it is taking forever, over 2 hours. What should i do???
<troubled> lirit: although, if you use screen, you can just display something and do a "ctrl-a,[" to start copy mode and scroll around using that
<error404notfound> shirish: that's is if grub is installed... else no output
<shirish> error404notfound: you get grub (GNU GRUB 0.97) ?
<constantin_> how do i mount??
<shirish> error404notfound: right, thank you.
<error404notfound> shirish: yes, coz that's the version I have installed on my system...
<troubled> error404notfound: I corrected my statement to statim with s/hole/hole/, or try "aptitude moo" ;)
<doors981> pls help, printing from ubuntu to windows xp?
<shirish> error404notfound: cool, thank you.
<constantin_> how do i get it to come up as a choice on boot? right now on startup i get a gray screen for a while then ubuntu kicks in
<troubled> error404notfound: errrrr, s/hole/hold/ :)
<clint_> hi guys
<lala_lala> hi. i need help. i have been installing this linux version and it's called gOS. i tried their support forum but i have not found my answer. so i'd like to know the answer to my question. my question is i have been installing and i am at this part where it is the last step, it is 94% and it is "configuring hardware". it is taking forever, over 2 hours. What should i do???
<lirit> troubled: thanks.
<clint_> anybody has knowledge on FreeBSD
<remote> error404notfound: can you spot any difference between the two?
<clint_> mm
<error404notfound> constantin_: please see man mount, and fdisk, you will run fdisk -l to found dev id of that partition and then use commandline "mount dev_id path_to_mount -t hfs+ -o anyoptions"
<lala_lala> ??
<error404notfound> troubled: I see...
<constantin_> and will that allow me to choose it on startup?
<error404notfound> remote: many...
<constantin_> i'll look at the man
<lala_lala> hi. i need help. i have been installing this linux version and it's called gOS. i tried their support forum but i have not found my answer. so i'd like to know the answer to my question. my question is i have been installing and i am at this part where it is the last step, it is 94% and it is "configuring hardware". it is taking forever, over 2 hours. What should i do???
<error404notfound> constantin_: nope, for that you need to add its entry to /etc/fstab
<error404notfound> constantin_: that would be great
<remote> error404notfound: did you notice the one who fails to do what you want, doesn't read /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<error404notfound> remote: yup, but question is why?
<Flannel> lala_lala: This is #ubuntu, we have no idea how gOS installs, you really need to ask them.
<error404notfound> remote: permission are correct, then what?
<piju_> why playing movie cause my display went dimmer ?
<remote> error404notfound: rtfm!
<yerchin> I'm looking at WINE vs Cedega, I'm new to this so what's the difference?
<Flannel> !rtfm | remote
<ubottu> remote: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<lala_lala> hi. i need help. i have been installing this linux version and it's called gOS. i tried their support forum but i have not found my answer. so i'd like to know the answer to my question. my question is i have been installing and i am at this part where it is the last step, it is 94% and it is "configuring hardware". it is taking forever, over 2 hours. What should i do???
<troubled> Flannel: I like how !rtfm is the trigger for that rule ;)
<error404notfound> Flannel: and what's thet rtfm exatcly...
<Flannel> lala_lala: This is #ubuntu, we have no idea how gOS installs, you really need to ask them.
<remote> Flannel: i'm sorry but i will use this term over and over again
<yerchin> :D
<remote> Flannel: the answer is in the manual so he should read it
<azfira> h
<azfira> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Flannel> remote: Don't do it in this channel.
<[jane]> thanks!
<remote> Flannel: RTFM has been used for decades amongst geeks and only means to read the manual, it has no mean to be rude but to remind someone must read the manual instead of asking questions he can answer for himself
<troubled> error404notfound: apt-get install bsdgames && wtf rtfm :)
<itachi> hello
<Flannel> remote: Yes, and it's not welcome in this channel.
<remote> Flannel: I don't care.
<itachi> help me!
<remote> error404notfound: did you find the answer?
<error404notfound> remote: I see.... well for RTFM, I would say WTF, I already read it, and asked here because there was a problem...
<Flannel> remote: Please follow the channel guidelines while you're in Ubuntu channels: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<WebGuest> heinlein.freenode.net: http://www.ubuntu.com
<NewFAQs> Hello can someone help me i am using Ubuntu 8.10 and I cant get ANY sound in FIREFOX On youtube videos, yet i get sound from the music player
<demonspork> NewFAQs, sometimes you have to close the music player, in my experience
<remote> error404notfound: ah!  -F configfile
<NewFAQs> I DID :(
<remote> error404notfound: the default is the per user configuration file
<doors981> pls help, printing from ubuntu to windows xp? steps on how to configure ubuntu to print to windows on a network is so easy but theres an error if i click very button
<andjons> NewFAQs isntal libflash-support, or whatever itäs called
<NewFAQs> where do i find that?
<WebGuest> Hello, I have a dell laptop m1530, it has a "Dell Media Center" button (BIOS call to boot from 2nd partition) anyone know how to make this a dual boot  using linux instead?
<NewFAQs> i am a noob sorry
<error404notfound> NewFAQs: check System > Preferences > Sound, and trying set all from autodetect to "You Sound Card Here (ALSA)"
<andjons> sudo aptitude search libflash
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I am having trouble mounting some partitions. My fstab is http://pastebin.com/f71cf6642. When I try to mount this I get these errors http://pastebin.com/d664c7f2f. I have assigned volume labels to all the partitions using e2label, ntfslabel, and mkswap. Can anyone help, please?
<troubled> WebGuest: try install grub to the second partition so its bootable?
<remote> error404notfound: try to find out if you're running ssh, or an aliased ssh
<doors981> pls help, printing from ubuntu to windows xp? steps on how to configure ubuntu to print to windows on a network is so easy but theres an error if i click verify button
<andjons> NewFAQs, sorry. I could be mistaken. Can't find it on my system
<NewFAQs> OK does anyone know how to install OPERA WEB BROWSER On UBuntu?
<error404notfound> remote: tried to run the actual ssh, was running aliased one before, now creating a custom configFile for ssh for my users...
<Flannel> !opera | NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<WebGuest> troubled, the second partition is 2 gigs only, It's running windows XP (I thnk), it is stripped down to the point of being unrecognizable
<error404notfound> NewFAQs: would really appreciate if that caps lock is turned off...
<troubled> WebGuest: install linux on it and put grub on it
<doors981> pls help, printing from ubuntu to windows xp? steps on how to configure ubuntu to print to windows on a network is so easy but theres an error if i click very button
<WebGuest> troubled: I would need to resize that partition
<troubled> WebGuest: so if its /dev/hda2, then install grub to hda2
<Flannel> !repeat | doors981
<ubottu> doors981: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<remote> error404notfound: it should read the global configuration file by default, i even tested on my system and it does work
<egc> crashoverride
<troubled> WebGuest: try gparted perhaps
<error404notfound> remote: yes, and it also works on other machine, damn this install, must have screwed something up...
<doors981> pls help ubottu: its been 3 days that i can't get it to print
<WebGuest> troubled: I could easly resize it, just wondering how safe that would be.
<egc> Burn!
<error404notfound> remote: works with the userconfigFile... quick and easy solution..
<troubled> WebGuest: depends on the app I guess :)
<error404notfound> doors981: he s a bot, he can't..
<SeaOfTea> forking carp
<egc> the king of nynex
<SeaOfTea> I can't fix the kerning
<error404notfound> doors981: what do you want? tell me in plan english
<remote> error404notfound: wait, do you understand what, without any option, ssh executed without option and user@host argument only *will* read /etc/ssh/ssh_config if the user has access to the file?
<SeaOfTea> been searching google
<doors981> error:) newbie here
<troubled> SeaOfTea: whats your x config look like for ttf paths anyways?
<error404notfound> remote: yes...
<Flannel> egc: Is there something we could help you with?
<remote> error404notfound: so it must be executed differently
<egc> Flannel: not until i ask a question ;)
<doors981> error: my problem is, i cant print from ubuntu to windows xp on a network
<error404notfound> remote: don't ask me to check permissions, as permission are right, plus now I am not using any aliases ssh...
<remote> hard to believe
<error404notfound> doors981: does that windows system has a printer attached to it on usb or parallel? or is the printer directly over the network?
<remote> then, type set -x in bash before executing ssh
<troubled> error404notfound: whats the problem with ssh?
<remote> troubled: scroll up
<error404notfound> remote: I would say its quite impossible like situation, though I managed to fix with configFile
<doors981> error: the hpdeskjet 2460 is shared on windows on a USB
<troubled> remote: thats really asking alot in this channel heh
<error404notfound> troubled: do what remote said :P
<doors981> error::i can also print from other windows workstation
<remote> troubled: not really
<doors981> error: so theres nothing wrong with my printer and the sharing on windows
<doors981> error:is there an additional step on windows for ubuntu to print?
<SeaOfTea> I still think its something with my ubunut kerning because I'm doing everything I can in firefox and its still not fixing it
<NewFAQs> Hmmmn i did what UButtu said to do, but can not find opera web broswer :(
<error404notfound> doors981: ahan, I see... sorry, never using printing that way, what I dd was switch printer to ubuntu, install ubuntu, share printer, and then printer windows machine by mapping a network printer.... you are doing it he other way around..
<JonathanEllis> Oh. It seems that pastebin,com has fallen over. I have a problem mounting some partitions. The details are at http://pastebin.ca/1260081. I have used volume labels to identify the partitions. I have done this on another machine with no problem so I dont understand why its not working here.
<NewFAQs> in applications/add/remove/all/all applications including 3rd party
<constantin_> for some reason my mouse (trackpad on laptop) randomly clicks
<Flannel> NewFAQs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser follow the instructions on that page
<constantin_> how can i fix that?
<error404notfound> NewFAQs: tried apt-get update first? (I didn't read your previous messages so sorry if I am out of xontext"
<NewFAQs> Ok thanks.
<Bangers> I'm updating /etc/motd -- but everytime I reboot the server its changing back to default ... why?
<error404notfound> Bangers: that's due to the landscape software
<TVVCR6> I need help
<TVVCR6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6202029#post6202029
<doors981> error: yap, and theres an instruction on the documentation but i can;t figure out why it isnt printing, the instructons are very simple to follow bu....
 * error404notfound is leaving.....
<troubled> JonathanEllis: odev, nosuid  (space)
<troubled> JonathanEllis: same with the other line
<owen1> how to set xterm back to it's default colors/fonts (using .Xdefault file)?
<JonathanEllis> troubled: You mean I need a space after nosuid instead of a tab?
<Bangers> error404notfound: err what does that mean?
<troubled> JonathanEllis: relatime, nodev, nosuid  -> relatime,nodev,nosuid
<troubled> JonathanEllis: whitespace is used to determine fields, so spaces are screwin it up
<NewFAQs> Ok i have added OPERA repository :) It is downloading something?
<troubled> NewFAQs: how should we know?!
<troubled> NewFAQs: try update your repo and install opera now?
<Flannel> NewFAQs: once you add it, you have to reload your lists, either "reload" in synaptic, or sudo apt-get update, then you'll be able to see it.
<NewFAQs> No need to be a ass, I'm only 17 and a noob.
<troubled> NewFAQs: I wasn't being an ass ;)
<NewFAQs> Ok i got an error called "no pub key"
<NewFAQs> signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 033431536A423791
<NewFAQs> is that normal?
<JonathanEllis> troubled: Thanks.
<troubled> if you don't have the pub key for the package from the package signer, yes
<Flannel> NewFAQs: yes, because you haven't added the key to the opera repository to your keyring.
<troubled> JonathanEllis: np, all good?
<NewFAQs> oh how do i add it?
<NewFAQs> on that guide?
<troubled> apt-key add <filename>
<NewFAQs> OIh yeah
<NewFAQs> sorry, it says to add a key
<NewFAQs> sorry
<tritium> !enter | NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> NewFAQs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser  the second line thing near the top.
<blackgraz> ubottu: I love useing the enter key as punctuation!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m1ndctrl> does anyone have experience with xinerama on ubuntu 8.10? I'm running two nvidia cards that work fine running as seperate X sessions however when I try to enable Xinerama and restart X it simply crashes, attempts to reload, crashes, etc.
<JonathanEllis> troubled: Now when I type sudo mount -a it says mount: special device /dev/disk/by-label/Home does not exist but I am hoping thats because I am doing this on a running system so my home partition is already mounted. Only way to find out is to reboot once I have sorted out grubs menulist
<troubled> m1ndctrl: check the log files for X yet?
<NewFAQs> Wow when i go to add the key its telling me my PW Is now wrong
<troubled> JonathanEllis: look around in /dev/disk/by-label/
<troubled> JonathanEllis: I dont use that method to mount, so im not sure if it gets refresh immediately after labeling a partition
<m1ndctrl> troubled: it says nothing specifically
<m1ndctrl> troubled: the end of the log says : II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources
<m1ndctrl> (II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources
<navetz> hey guys
<navetz> my frostwire wont start
<NewFAQs> OH yay! operas downloading and installing via shell
<RinTinTigger> (
<navetz> it says it thinks i might have the wrong version of java
<navetz> but i have the latest
<JonathanEllis> troubled: There is no shorcut in ﻿/dev/disk/by-label/. I am hoping thats because the partition is already mounted
<navetz> any ideas?
<NewFAQs> XD
<troubled> m1ndctrl: not sure if that sharing of mem & IO is a good though, but II suggests its informational :/
<troubled> NewFAQs: woot!
<m1ndctrl> troubled: yea; no errors anywhere in the log (ee)
<NewFAQs> yet anyone have any ideas with my sound ?
<NewFAQs> I cant get sound on flash videos like youtube etc only on the music player 8.10 ubuntu
<troubled> JonathanEllis: my /boot is labeled boot and it is showing up fine for me here, and its mounted
<m1ndctrl> troubled: it seems that it crashes right before it tryes to set the modes...
<groken> i'm looking for a way to auto kill a program i run from the commandline if it has not completed in X time
<rohan> hi.. what is the difference between installing flashplugin-nonfree from the repo, and the .deb from this site - http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<paul68> !isc > paul68
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isc
<rohan> infact, i am on 8.04 and by installing that deb i might get flashplayer 10, when the one in repo is just 9.
<troubled> JonathanEllis: a quick label on my rootfs isnt showing up immediately either. perhaps a reboot is needed
<paul68> !ics > paul68
<ubottu> paul68, please see my private message
<RinTinTigger> !ics > RinTinTigger
<ubottu> RinTinTigger, please see my private message
<groken> please ding me if you can help. thanks!
<troubled> JonathanEllis: I should mention that reboot may not work for you with errors :)
<JonathanEllis> troubled: What do you mean "with errors"? What sort of errors? If I have something wrong I will boot on a livecd
<NewFAQs> anyone can help with sound please?
<troubled> JonathanEllis: ahh, long as you are prepared. if you depend on your fstab to mount your OS i mean and you have errors
<NewFAQs> My flash sound on youtube wont work yet it wokrs on my music plaer
<yerchin> Help! I'm installing via multiple CD's and Ubuntu won't let me unmount disc 1 to insert disc 2! What do I do?
<JonathanEllis> troubled: Oh I see. No I can sort it out on reboot if necessary from the grub console
<troubled> JonathanEllis: since its udev controlled, you may be able to reload udev somehow, but I cant seem to get it to trigger here
<RinTinTigger> yerchin i have a similar problem
<yerchin> :(
<NewFAQs> multiple cd's?
<NewFAQs> I NEVER Knew UBuntu was that large
<RinTinTigger> yea :( but my CD isnt even reading any cd'S though i could install ubuntu from it :D
<yerchin> Not the OS. An app.
<RinTinTigger> yerchin same here
<Pyles17> I have kubuntu 8.10, and my intel 3945 wireless card doesn't work, i have the iwlwifi-3945 microcode in /lib/firmware, I don't know what to do. can someone help?
<yerchin> How do I make Ubuntu let me eject the CD?
<RinTinTigger> yerchin i dunno .... i can acces my cd drive, i see all the datas, but as soon as i try to execute a file, its getting unreadable
<RinTinTigger> someow
<NewFAQs> type in terminal sudo-bash eject &01CD-RDVDRW
<yerchin> where's the terminal?
<m1ndctrl> anyone else have experience with xinerama on ubuntu 8.04? It keeps crashing X every time I enable it.
<NewFAQs> alt + f2
<alka_trash> hey all,
<RinTinTigger> NewFAQs how bout my cd problem? :D
<alka_trash> need some help?
<yerchin> "sudo-bash eject &01CD-RDVDRW" doesn't work
<NewFAQs> oh, :-l
<NewFAQs> I googled for that
<NewFAQs> sorry - i dont then
<troubled> "eject" alone should eject a cdrom if its the only one without specifying a specific dev
<troubled> m1ndctrl: perhaps paste your x config
<troubled> RinTinTigger: just because you can see the file listing, doesnt mean you can read a cd though
<damijit> hi, I just upgraded to intrepid, and apt-get doesn't seem to be working. Any package I try to get, it says "Could not find package '[name]'", even one's I'm SURE exist, like "flashplugin-nonfree". Any help?
<troubled> RinTinTigger: the file table is stored seperately from the files themselves
<RinTinTigger> troublecd but i can install my os from the drive, but when i try to get files from a cd under the installed os its not working :(
<m1ndctrl> troubled: can I pm to u? pastebin seems to be down.
<RinTinTigger> m1ndctrl ue paste.ubuntu.com
<troubled> m1ndctrl: try http://pastebin.ca/
<yerchin> Would "wine eject d: --" unmount the CD?
<h4ppydaze> hey guys
<m1ndctrl> troubled: http://pastebin.ca/1260106
<troubled> RinTinTigger: is the cd itself scratched or unreadble in spots though?
<RinTinTigger> troublecd i can use it under XP and i have the problem even with the Ubuntucd which i installed from...its rediculous
<troubled> m1ndctrl: curious, Option "Xinerama" "0" ?
<m1ndctrl> troubled: right - thats disabled; if I set to 1 - it crashes.
<troubled> RinTinTigger: you realise you are mispelling my nick right?
<troubled> m1ndctrl: okay, just checkin
<BlindSide> hey can someone tell me where the mono bin directory is on ubuntu?
<NewFAQs> ok anyone know what command/s to type in TERMINAL SHELL to install FLASH10?
<BlindSide> apt-get install flash10? :P
<RinTinTigger> troubled sorry -.- im SO into that cd problem :(
<kilps> hi - when i bootup i only see the command line and no normal login screen - tried to fun xfix under recovery mode but get an error which starts with "Can't locate strict.pm in @INC" (can post whole error here if needed) - can anyone help? thanks
<NewFAQs> :-l
<BlindSide> jk NewFAQs
<h4ppydaze> Hey guys anyone with nvidia driver knowledge
<NewFAQs> Building dependency tree
<NewFAQs> Reading state information... Done
<NewFAQs> E: Couldn't find package flash10
<h4ppydaze> actually i dont even know if its a driver problem
<NewFAQs> :-l
<BlindSide> h4ppydaze: what is the problem?
<h4ppydaze> i am running ubuntu just fine with my integrated card
<h4ppydaze> after i disabled compiz
<h4ppydaze> but i downloaded nvidia x
<BlindSide> yep
<h4ppydaze> and set my bios to load from the pci
<h4ppydaze> things were going well
<FloodBot2> h4ppydaze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h4ppydaze> but then at the ubuntu load screen
<Rainarrow> is there a way to change the background color of the desktop after the login screen but before the wallpaper loads?
<h4ppydaze> it freezes at three bars
<Gnea> NewFAQs: i found it with  apt-cache search flashplugin
<kilps> can anyone help with an xorg/server problem?
<troubled> RinTinTigger: can you copy the same files in XP?
<h4ppydaze> i dont know if that makes sense... I cant even load up through the recovery mode
<yerchin> RinTinTin: My solution was wine eject D:
<h4ppydaze> so now i have reverted to my integrated card...
<NewFAQs> Gnea how do i install it?
<NewFAQs> >.> My flash wont work properly and to resolve sound issues on youtube i need to install it
<Gnea> NewFAQs: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<binarymutant> anyone know a good pdf reader with minimal dependencies but still feature rich? I'm looking to replace xpdf
<NewFAQs> whats the name of flash?
<NewFAQs> i am a noob :(
<hateball> NewFAQs╸ For audio problems you may need to install libflashsupport
<RinTinTigger> gprslagg
<Shamoun_> are lenovo laptops still as good as ibms used to be?
<RinTinTigger> -.-
<Gnea> NewFAQs: that's what  apt-cache search flashplugin  is for
<Gnea> NewFAQs: i went for the non-free and it's worked just fine
<yerchin> *RinTinTigger
<NewFAQs> newfaqs@Acer:~$ sudo apt-get install adobe flash player
<NewFAQs> Reading package lists... Done
<NewFAQs> Building dependency tree
<NewFAQs> Reading state information... Done
<NewFAQs> E: Couldn't find package adobe
<FloodBot2> NewFAQs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yerchin> What was your problem? CD drive not working?
<Gnea> !pastebin | NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RinTinTigger> troubled yes
<h4ppydaze> i cant get my geforce 6200 to work. ubuntu works fine with my integrated card once i disabled compiz. But it freezes on the load screen when I'm trying to use my geforce card through the pci. in summary
<troubled> RinTinTigger: what errors do you get in the syslog when you try copy under linux?
<Gnea> NewFAQs: no, you have to look at the output of the search first, then look at the package names listed on the left
<yerchin> h4ppy, did you install the drivers while using your integrated gpu?
<Gnea> NewFAQs: do the search, then pastebin the results - please do not paste in the channel
<yerchin> if not, do that and reboot.
<h4ppydaze> yes i did
<h4ppydaze> i installed nvidia x
<yerchin> ok i'm stuck
<h4ppydaze> and ran a script... which changed my xorg
<h4ppydaze> im kind of a newbie... but I dont really see what I'm doing wrong.
<kb> hey
<Mohammad[B]> Hi All
<kb> is there a way to change the keyboard layout in the shell?
<NewFAQs> Thanks!
<h4ppydaze> the display was working fine, ubuntu just freezes at the load bar
<NewFAQs> I just installed both XD
<NewFAQs> Now' ill see if sound works.
<Gnea> NewFAQs: you only need one - both could cause problems :)
<RinTinTigger> troubled i get none....it just freezes and isnt ejecting, working nor nothing...i always gotta restart my laptop
<Mohammad[B]> I need a portable text-base irc client like irssi, but portable for linux ... please help me
<Gnea> Mohammad[B]: irssi is quite portable for linux
<h4ppydaze> so i have to unplug the card and revert to the integrated to use ubuntu
<troubled> RinTinTigger: look at your syslog and see what errors may have been put there from last time
<RinTinTigger> Mohammad[B] for what device?
<troubled> RinTinTigger: also, you using udma?
<NewFAQs> Wow that didnt work eother :-l
<NewFAQs> lol
<hosstest> anyone know how to put in entries in gnome-do?  For instance, I have a launcher on my desktop called wow and when I type it in gnome-do it fines the desktop launcher but doesnt open it.
<NewFAQs> Ummm i might try adobe.com
<Gnea> NewFAQs: then remove one
<RinTinTigger> k troubled but udma...i dunno
<RinTinTigger> troubled where is the syslog?
<Mohammad[B]> RinTinTigger, hmm? for runnig on a server ...
<troubled> RinTinTigger: /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<NewFAQs> gnea it didnt enable sound on either of them
<Gnea> NewFAQs: if you're unwilling to listen, then go ahead, but we don't support it if it's straight form adobe.com
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<troubled> RinTinTigger: hdparm -I /dev/hd???
<constantin_> can someone please help me---i'm beyond frustrated with this problem. i installed ubuntu side by side with OSX using rEFIt and rEFIt got deleted from OS X so now I am stuck in Ubuntu
<NewFAQs> is ubuntu tz.gz linux or is it UBUNTU deb 8.04+
<constantin_> i tried using wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<constantin_> but the link is dead
<Rainarrow> how to change the background color before the wallpaper get loaded?
<Gnea> NewFAQs: deb
<NewFAQs> ok ty
<ikonia> Rainarrow: open the theme manager and set the default colour
<kilps> can no one help with not being shown the login screen? i looked everywhere i can think of for solutions but am not just stuck :(
<binarymutant> is there a patch to xpdf that will save/restart where I left off? like in evince
<RinTinTigger> troubled im on train, i report in in about half an hour is that ok?
<hateball> NewFAQs╸ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install libflashsupport , should be all you need...
<troubled> RinTinTigger: probably not
<kb> how do I get the @ sign in tthe shell when X is shut down?
<mustinet> hi all
<NewFAQs> Ok ty HATEBALL
<jj_galvez> my network applet won't display any idea how to trouble shoot this?
<NewFAQs> I am a 17 year old noob XD
<hateball> NewFAQs╸ just copy/paste it in a terminal and you should be all set
<hateball> NewFAQs╸ Dont forget to close Firefox if you have it open during
<constantin_> can someone please help me---i'm beyond frustrated with this problem. i installed ubuntu side by side with OSX using rEFIt and rEFIt got deleted from OS X so now I am stuck in Ubuntu. How can i get my OS X back onto my boot menu. I can't even boot from the OS X CD!
<Rainarrow> ikonia, I tried to change the color in the "Background" Tab of the "Appearance Preference" but it didn't work
<kb> how do I get the @ sign in tthe shell when X is shut down?
<ikonia> Rainarrow:  no you ned to do it in login window I believe as well
<RinTinTigger> me laggs
<ikonia> Rainarrow: but you also need to change the default colour as you have done
<Rainarrow> ikonia, login window?
<hosstest> anyone familure with gnome-do?
<NewFAQs> Package libflashsupport is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<NewFAQs> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<NewFAQs> is only available from another source
<ikonia> Rainarrow: system->administration->login window or login manager
<NewFAQs> i got an error on the libflashsupport install
<ikonia> NewFAQs: what version of ubuntu are you on
<Rainarrow> ikonia, ok thanks, I'll check that out
<NewFAQs> 8.10 = fail :(
<NewFAQs> lol
<NewFAQs> ALot of bugs
<ikonia> NewFAQs: mostly down to you
<milligan_> Does anyone here use jailkit ?
<Gnea> NewFAQs: don't have a problem here.. is sound working yet?
<constantin_> can someone please help me---i'm beyond frustrated with this problem. i installed ubuntu side by side with OSX using rEFIt and rEFIt got deleted from OS X so now I am stuck in Ubuntu. How can i get my OS X back onto my boot menu. I can't even boot from the OS X CD!
<Rainarrow> ikonia, ok I found it, thx
<Rainarrow> ikonia, so stupid I overlooked it
<constantin_> anyone??
<NewFAQs> ugh nope no sound on youtube.
<constantin_> :(
<NewFAQs> maybe i should reboot?
<milligan_> constantin_, configure grub properly
<UnknownUser56> Newfaq :pci sound card ?
<NewFAQs> yes PCI i think,
<NewFAQs> Yet it works on music on my hdd and in videos
<Gnea> NewFAQs: maybe you should listen and stop trying to jump to conclusions.
<NewFAQs> its only sound not working on the net
<constantin_> how so
<Gnea> NewFAQs: it makes it extremely difficult to help you out.
<constantin_> i'm such a newbie to ubuntu milligan_ it isnt even funny
<NewFAQs> sorry
<constantin_> i'd be so grateful for someone to help me through this
 * Gnea has never used ubuntu on a mac before
<NewFAQs> constantin same XD I gave up on windows as it was eating itself lol
<NewFAQs> it started to really annoy me vista wouldnt show my files etc so i deleted >:-)
<troubled> constantin_: do you get a grub menu on startup?
<ikonia> Rainarrow: no problem
<navetz> is there a good p2p application in the repos?
<binarymutant> navetz: what kind of p2p?
 * NewFAQs reboots
<NewFAQs> bbs xoxo
<milligan_> constantin_, everyone needs to start somewhere. Nobody is elite by default ;) First of all, let's make sure grub is in fact your boot manager now. When you switch on your mac, does it show the text "loading grub..." or something similar to that ?
<constantin_> yes
<constantin_> troubled
<constantin_> well..
<Gnea> *facepalm*
<constantin_> not exactly
<FloodBot2> constantin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navetz> binarymutant music
<constantin_> i get grub something
<constantin_> then it just loads into ubuntu
<constantin_> not much of a menu unless i hit esc
<troubled> constantin_: well, long as you get a grub boot, you could always add an option for OSX to your grub in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<UnknownUser56> NewFAQs:if it's pci check your cards and find the module by GOOGLE and load it to the kernel
<binarymutant> navetz: I mean do you want torrents? gnutella like limewire? or rapidshare...there a bunch of ways to get what you want from the net
<Gnea> UnknownUser56: he already rebooted
<Conexion> Hey there, I'd like to configure my Button 9 on my mouse to be the 'back' button, but can't seem to figure out how to map in in xorg
<constantin_> i'm going to try and follow this troubled: http://www.linuxmigration.com/quickref/kernel/grub.htm
<constantin_> do you think that will work?
<ikonia> constantin_: whats the actual problem
<Conexion> ikonia: I press button 9, nothing happens... I'd like to make it so it is a 'back' button (alt + left)
<troubled> constantin_: just look at your grub menu for the example for windows
<ikonia> Conexion: I aked constantin_
<Conexion> lol, I guess wrong person
<ikonia> Conexion: no problem
<constantin_> the actual problem
<Gnea> ikonia: he's trying to dual-boot OSX and Ubuntu and a program he was running hijacked the system and now his OSX doesn't show up as a selection in grub, and his OSX cd won't boot either
<constantin_> is i cant get into OS X anymore
<milligan_> constantin_, as troubled said .. since grub is your boot manager, it's fairly trivial to add an option to boot OSX. You could also check /dev/ for sd* or hd* to identify which partition of the harddrive has osx.
<constantin_> when i ran the first command from that site i sent i didnt get grub being installed
<ikonia> Gnea: you can't boot OS X from grub
<Gnea> oh my
<ivanoff> подскажите как в скрипте задержку сделать, что бы команда выполнилась с задержкой в 5 секунд после предыдущей ?
<troubled> constantin_: you already have grub
<Conexion> So any idea how to map button 9 to the 'back' button?
<troubled> !ru | ivanoff
<ubottu> ivanoff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<navetz> binarymutant: limewire
<constantin_> so what do i need to do ikonia if i cant use grub?
<navetz> binarymutant: i was using frostwire but its not in the repos anymore
<NewFAQs> >.>
<NewFAQs> NetFaq?
<NewFAQs> :D
<troubled> ikonia: you can't?
<NewFAQs> Nah - Its NEWFAGS
<ikonia> troubled: pretty sure you don't
<troubled> what kind of sillyness is that?
<ikonia> he's know - ignore it please
<troubled> no, I meant OSX+grub sillyness
<troubled> :)
<binarymutant> navetz: gtk-gnutella and kmldonkey might be what you are looking for
<navetz> binarymutant: k thnx
<binarymutant> np
<troubled> ikonia: dont use OSX myself, but you figure you could just boot the partition or volume or whatever they call it via grub
<constantin_> i feel like i may have messed something up by deleting EFI from OS X because i can't get it to boot from the OS X install cd either
<troubled> isnt EFI your bios on a mac?!
<Diazepam> hey can anyone tell me how you stop a kernel or package from being autoupdated - how do you hold a package or set of packages to the current version?
<constantin_> is it? fuck
<H__> Diazepam 1 moment
<ikonia> troubled: correct
<troubled> just trying to figure out how you can "delete" it
<ikonia> Conexion: mind your language
<constantin_> on the uninstall for rEFIt they were like now you can delete the figure
<constantin_> folder*
<Conexion> lawl
<constantin_> oh god
<constantin_> well its in the recycle bin on my mac
<binarymutant> Diazepam: if you right click on the package, in synaptic, you can 'lock version'
<Conexion> People keep talking to me, when they mean constantin_ :P
<Gnea> constantin_: we try to refrain from such language in here - understood that you're frustrated, but please try not to do that again :)
<constantin_> and i can mount that partition
<H__> Diazepam like this : echo toHoldPackageName hold | dpkg --set-selections
<troubled> constantin_: google for "restore efi" perhaps?
<H__> Diazepam see also http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-system.en.html
<Diazepam> binarymutant : i dont use synaptic but thanks for the heads up
<constantin_> wow no blasphemy haha
<Diazepam> H_: ahh okay
<mustinet> small womens
<mustinet> :)
<SeaOfTea> Is there any way to download a package and install even if a dependent package is missing?
<Gnea> mustinet: what?
<Diazepam> H_ so $ sudo echo samba3.0.2.foo.bar hold | dpkg --set-selections
<Diazepam> does aptitude have an inbuilt command also?
<troubled> SeaOfTea: try equivs perhaps to fake a missing dep?
<H__> Diazepam maybe replace samba3.0.2.foo.bar with just samba
<Diazepam> H_ okay so you dont have to be package specific?
<constantin_> this is really broken
<constantin_> no luck with the EFI restore
<SeaOfTea> testign
<troubled> constantin_: sorry, dont know a thing about mac's, so no idea how to restore that sucker
<SeaOfTea> testing
<troubled> SeaOfTea: fail!
<SeaOfTea> hmm, google is failing
<constantin_> well could you help me load up the partition in grub?
<constantin_> or some how be able to boot my os x install cd from ubuntu
<troubled> SeaOfTea: didn't anyone tell you? google is closed for the night ;)
<UnknownUser56> constantin_:set bios to boot from your cd first
<Conexion> so.... googling "button mapping ubuntu" doesn't seem to have answers.... and nobody in this chat seems to know anything.... how do I map my "Button 9" to act as the back button?
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<season> ?
<troubled> constantin_: can you not install refit in ubuntu?
<troubled> refit - graphical bootloader for EFI-based ia32 systems
<constantin_> i installed the deb
<constantin_> and it does nothing
<constantin_> i get a gray screen when i reboot
<constantin_> and then after about 40 seconds it boots into ubuntu
<troubled> did you set it up properly though?
<constantin_> no idea
<constantin_> it was an installer through aptitude i think
<constantin_> so i doubt i did
<H__> Diazepam afaik the name needs to be a generic name, wildcard like
<troubled> try the manpage on it, you probably just have a blank config or something
<jj_galvez> could someone verify that www.getdeb.net is down? I can't seem to be able to get on the sebsite
<UnknownUser56> j_galvez:down
<troubled> constantin_: try: dpkg -L refit
<season> how many people!
<jj_galvez> UnknownUser56: thanks
<troubled> constantin_: look around at some of the files listed for stuff
<constantin_> okay
<troubled> constantin_: many packages contain sample configs in /usr/share/doc/<pkgname> that might help
<season> who can speak chines
<constantin_> i see it
<season> 嘻嘻
<Conexion> I can't stand how inconsistent this chat room is for support
<constantin_> usr/share/man
<troubled> season: neat, whats that mean?
<constantin_> gahh that didnt work
<Jordan_U> constantin_: Why can't you install from OSX?
<constantin_> the cd wont load
<constantin_> i can't get into OS X
<constantin_> from the partition
<troubled> Jordan_U: he deleted refit from OSX and lost ability to boot it
<Mohammad[B]> i need a portable text-based irc client
<Jordan_U> Conexion: You can always buy support from canonical :)
<constantin_> okay troubled so what do i need to do here
<bazhang> constantin_, is this an apple computer
<Icchy> Mohammad[B]: irssi
<Jordan_U> troubled: Lost the ability to boot OSX?
<constantin_> yea
<constantin_> macbook
<troubled> Jordan_U: yes, aparently
<Jordan_U> constantin_: Did you try holding down option at boot?
<bazhang> constantin_, then hold down the c key when you boot from the cd
<constantin_> yes
<constantin_> neither work
<bazhang> constantin_, both of those work
<Jordan_U> constantin_: Holding down c should always work
<bazhang> on apple computers
<constantin_> i tried
<Mohammad[B]> Icchy, i said portable ... this means i don't want to install it, i want to run it
<constantin_> i just have a gray screen
<constantin_> then grub loads
<Icchy> right
<Icchy> hmm
<Jordan_U> constantin_: Does your keyboard work?
<troubled> Mohammad[B]: pick one and compile it statically
<mustinet_> how to listen radio station without media player
<constantin_> it would seem like it is from my typing to you
<Conexion> Jordan_U: As tempting as that is, I don't think it is worth paying money for something that should be as easy as opening up a menu to do. I'll program a work-around myself before buying support for something that should be built into Ubuntu
<mustinet_> radio station use Media player cast
<troubled> mustinet_: vlc works in cli
<binarymutant> anyone ever used dvtm? whats the modkey default to?
<Mohammad[B]> troubled, hmm?
<troubled> mustinet_: well, if its wmp, you might be SOL for vlc then, sorry
<Conexion> Jordan_U: I do appreciate the help though
<bazhang> constantin_, which make and model of mac, and which version of ubuntu
<constantin_> macbook
<constantin_> newest one
<constantin_> ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> constantin_, read the macbook wiki
<Conexion> I just assumed there would be people here who knew as much about Linux and Ubuntu as I do about Windows
<troubled> Mohammad[B]: try compile a client you like statically. may not work for everything if it looks in specific spots for certain files though
<mustinet_> troubled: thank now trying
<Jordan_U> constantin_: Can you boot into target disk mode?
<Kartagis> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<constantin_> i can't get anything to happen besides boot into ubuntu
<constantin_> i just have a gray screen no matter whati do
<troubled> constantin_: perfect! you're done. ;)
<constantin_> with nothing on it
<ikonia> constantin_: I'm pretty certain you can't boot mac os direct from grub
<constantin_> hah
<constantin_> i wish
<zeno___> what is the best way to move a large (3tb) ammount of data over wireless?  just for f in movestuff/* (60k ish dirs); scp f destination
<Jordan_U> constantin_: Have you tried holding down "t" at boot?
<bazhang> constantin_, grub?
<zeno___> ?
<constantin_> i can try
<constantin_> i kind of doubt it will work
<ikonia> bazhang yes he's trying to boot it from grub
<troubled> zeno___: i'd say use the scp recursive options
<constantin_> is there a chance some video setting could be screwed up on the boot?
<Jordan_U> constantin_: You can only boot OSX from the EFI version of grub2
<constantin_> like is it supposed to be gray?
<Omitt> After a year and a half of using linux, I finally found out how to open text files in terminal.
<ikonia> constantin_: are you listening ?
<Jordan_U> constantin_: Or elilo
<Omitt> I'd say I'm an expert now.
<troubled> zeno___: better yet, rsync+ssh is better for resuming if stuff goes south
<constantin_> yes ikonia
<troubled> Omitt: welcome to the club :)
<constantin_> what do you suggest i do
<Icchy> Omitt: how? :-D
<Diazepam> H_ so how do you hold back the kernel
<Omitt> Heh, I got a virus the other day, and I figured I should actually learn how linux works.
<Diazepam> H_ i have an eee 1000 that I want to hold back a kernel
<qinglange1> hello
<Omitt> I'm just backing up a few files before I re-instally.
<ikonia> constantin_: which model mac is it ?
<qinglange1> test
<troubled> Omitt: its not bad once you realise how intelligently *nix systems are designed
<Burt> Yo, is there a command I can run to turn off my laptop monitor? I need to leave on my PC overnight, and I dont want it to suspend, shutdown, etc. ****BUT*** I don't want to leave the screen on all night
<Omitt> I have come here once before but I forgot to thank the fellow who helped me.
<Icchy> Omitt: u sure u cant remove the virus with clamAV or something so u dont need to re-install?
<Jordan_U> constantin_: Sorry to have you reboot again but have you tried holding down "T" specifically?
<constantin_> macbook 4.1
<zeno___> troubled ok ill try, thx
<troubled> Burt: force DPMS?
<Omitt> Troubled, I think my main problem was not keeping contact with the community.
<ikonia> constantin_: which on is that
<bazhang> constantin_, where did you get the mac CD?
<constantin_> what does target disk mode do
<ikonia> one
<constantin_> it's the one that came with the laptop
<jj_galvez> Omitt: what virus did you get?
<Jordan_U> Burt: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<troubled> Omitt: but there are so many communities!
<Burt> troubled,  Hmmm... is that a command? ^^;; what is DPMS?
<ikonia> constantin_: can you access the bios ?
<constantin_> i wouldnt know how to if i wanted to
<Omitt> jj_galvez, It was the clams virus scanner virus I believe.
<troubled> Burt: simple terms, DPMS = screen blank at hardware level
<qinglange1> once more
<Omitt> I can't be sure because I stopped being able to download updates before I could figure out how to unpack another bit of software to look
<zeno___> my drive fails to mount, its an ext3 partition, but gparted reports it as fat16.  how do i fix this, or is the drive toast?
<Burt> Jordan_U,  yes I know, but my program prevents power management so the screen will not turn off after 11 mins
<Jordan_U> constantin_: It basically turns your laptop into a firewire drive
<ikonia> constantin_: how did you get the mac to boot the ubuntu install cd ?
<jj_galvez> Omitt: Clams is virus scanning software is there really a virus called that? how did you detect it?
<troubled> Burt: someone earlier mentioned: xset dpms force off
<bazhang> constantin_, either c, t, or option work on Mac computers; if they do not for you then it is a serious hardware problem
<constantin_> i had rEFIt on then
<Jordan_U> Burt: What program, how does it prevent power management?
<Omitt> Good experience though. I have my files, and I'm much wiser to key loggers being turned on every five seconds. lol
<ikonia> constantin_: refit doesn't boot the cd for you though does it ?
<constantin_> actually it does
<constantin_> well i dont think its refit
<constantin_> i screwed up ubuntu too though
<constantin_> and i was able to reinstall it
<ikonia> constantin_: can you boot ubuntu ?
<constantin_> using the live cd
<constantin_> yea im in it now
<FloodBot2> constantin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> constantin_, you are ubuntu with the mac right now? then paste.ubuntu.com with lspci
<Burt> troubled, Cool! Ran xset --help and saw what it does. Thank you very much!
<Jordan_U> constantin_: How did you boot the livecd?
<Burt> Jordan_U, Transmission?
<troubled> Burt: np, thank coldboot for that one :)
<constantin_> it booted automatically when it was in
<constantin_> but it spits out my os x cd
<constantin_> maybe i screwed with the swap partition for it or something
<ikonia> constantin_: pastebin lspci into a passtebin please
<ikonia> !pastebin | constantin_
<ubottu> constantin_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<constantin_> okay so what do you want me to do exactly with pastebin
<troubled> ikonia: see notice window :)
<ikonia> constantin_: put the output of the lspci command
<constantin_> ok
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com with the terminal command lspci constantin_
<bazhang> constantin_, and then give us the url
<constantin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73732/
<Styles> I made these edits with "vi" and idk how to save it :(
<Styles> to a file
<troubled> :wq
<Styles> how do you do that though?
<troubled> or :w /path/to/filename
<Styles> like press :wq?
<Styles> how do you get it so you can type?
<troubled> ya, soon as you hit :, it starts a command mode
<troubled> w means write, q means quit
<troubled> hit "i" to get into type mode or "insert" mode
<Styles> troubled it writes : instead
<Styles> o ok
<Styles> pressing insert does REPLACE or INSERT
<troubled> when you are ready to go back to command mode, hit esc once
<Styles> ahh
<Styles> i got it
<Styles> thx
<troubled> that works too. but dont use replace mode as it overwrites existing text
<troubled> np
<ikonia> troubled: this is one of the latest macbooks yes ?
<bazhang> constantin_, is this a macbook air?
<troubled> ikonia: well, i dont recognize any of the model names, so Im guessing mac. I never used em so I dont know
<constantin_> no
<constantin_> macbook 4.1
<constantin_> black macbook
<Marupa>  Hi everyone, I have ubuntu 8.10 and ndiswrapper version 1.9 (I think), using a USB wifi device that has a chipset of sis163.  When I modprobe ndiswrapper it says ndiswrapper module not found.
<troubled> constantin_: dont you have a manual that explains how to force boot the cdrom or something since "c" didnt work?
<yerchin> Hey guys, how do I run DVD ROMs under ubuntu?
<ikonia> !dvd> yerchin
<ubottu> yerchin, please see my private message
<ikonia> troubled: if you can't boot from a cd by pressing C at boot time - you have a hardware problem
<ikonia> troubled: more so if you can't boot of the mac cd
<constantin_> c is the forceboot
<ikonia> troubled: take it back to your vender
<ikonia> vendor
<troubled> ikonia: good to know, thanks for the tip :)
<Marupa> Any suggestions for my wifi issue?
<Balachmar> How can I completely clear the local cache of evolution?
<constantin_> hmm i wonder if having ubuntu on my mac voids any warranty
<ssorel> hi
<Polysics> hi all
<Styles> Hey why wouldn't a process run ?
<Icchy> hi
<Styles> ./murmur.x86 -ini murmur.ini -fg -supw password
<constantin_> well thanks guys
<Styles> theres no out put or anything
<baschtwork> Mornin' folks.
<Kartagis> what is the switch to tell genisoimage not to truncate filenames?
<Polysics> let's say i get a virtual server to host my sites: how do i manage email?
<constantin_> i'll mess around a bit more
<ikonia> constantin_: no
<troubled> Styles: try strace it?
<Polysics> i have a coupel dozen addresses spread around 10 or so domains, and many are the same username (ie. inof@)
<Polysics> *info@
<ssorel> fist it.
<bluebuntu> do you help with program "replacements" like gimp for photoshop? or is this Ubuntu only questions?
<UnknownUser56> A quick question is there a space in the proper 'chainloader +1'  ?
<ikonia> Polysics: use what ever you want, multiple email client accounts, domain forwarding to a single account etc etc
<UnknownUser56> or just chainloader+1 ?
<Polysics> i don't really care about having a "pretty" interface
<Styles> troubled strace? O.0
<Styles> what?
<Styles> haha
<Polysics> ikonia, what am i googling for? :-)
<Polysics> i'd like something like "virtual" addresses
<l3d> ok with k3b do I really have to change the mp3 to wav before bburn? or will it burn mp3 and I am missing a codec or something
<mustinet_> how listen this link ? http://www.yayinonline.com/asx/radyoplayer.asp?rd=alemfm
<troubled> Styles: should give you an idea of what its trying to do, and possibly why its failing if the program isnt giving you any verbosity/debug output
<mustinet_> i'm install vlc
<Styles> troubled it saids exec: Exec format error
<Polysics> oh, and another thing: do i need/it is better to run my own DNS?
<bluebuntu> what is a good replacement program for Rosetta Stone?
<troubled> mustinet_: did it work? try: vlc http://....../
<ikonia> Polysics: do you have a question or are you just talking
<baschtwork> Is it possible to have gvfs shares mounted automatically on login? I mean, without hacking my passwords to /etc/fstab ?
<troubled> Styles: try: file /path/to/file
<Marupa> bluebuntu, if you need gimp help I can try, if you want to PM me.
<Polysics> ikonia, both are questions :-)
<Styles> troubled ahh the file was croupt for some reason :P
<bluebuntu> no I need a language learning program like Rosetta Stone
<troubled> Styles: there ya go then ;)
<Polysics> i've never managed mail or DNS
<ikonia> Polysics: so what is your questions ?
<bluebuntu> I know Gimp I use it in Windows at work moreso than Photoshop anymore
<Marupa> bluebuntu, install rosetta stone under ubuntu using WINE?
<bluebuntu> wine crashes out when I get to a certain point
<Polysics> ikonia, 1) what am i looking for if i say that i need a mail server with virtual mailbox server?
<troubled> Polysics: i would advise against your own DNS unless its internally only
<mustinet_> troubled: not playing in vlc this link
<bluebuntu> when I get to writing comprehension
<Marupa> might want to take up that error in the WINE channel then.
<bluebuntu> it just dies
<mustinet_> i try netrwork open and paste link
<troubled> mustinet_: its a WMV file I assume?
<Polysics> 2) do i need my own DNS on that machine or can i use the domain provider's?
<Marupa> Any suggestions for my wifi issue?
<ikonia> Polysics: you want a virtual mail service intergrated into a mail server such as postfix or exim, a virtual service suh as vexim, or postfixadmin would work
<darkbishop> i think my display dont have any driver.what should i do????
<troubled> Polysics: use the providers if they provide that service
<bluebuntu> ahh ty so there is no Linux program supplement for learning a language?
<Kartagis> baschtwork, //server/share /mnt/share fshere credentials=/root/.share 0 1
<ikonia> Polysics: use the domain providers, dns is not to be messed with and if you running this on a home connection don't even look at it
<mustinet_> :s
<Polysics> ikonia, it's going to be a Linode VPS
<jj_galvez> question about the new networkmanager applet, it was not showing so I googled and it was recommended that I delete the contents of my interfaces file, which I did.  However now I don't get an internet connection untill I actually log into the GUI.
<ikonia> Polysics: use your isps
<bluebuntu> I should make a FOSS language learning program and ask everyone who knows their native language to chip in
<ikonia> Polysics: they will run them better than you
<Polysics> for mail server, i will google postfix + postfixadmin - thanks, i just needed to know WHAT i was looking for :-)
<Polysics> i'll also ask in #postfix
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<baschtwork> Kartagis: yep, I thought about it - but I need it on a workstation thats authenticating against an active directory, so every user needs his personal shares - I don't want to hack that into the fstab on 8 computers. ;)
<bluebuntu> actually I am going to make it since it doesn't yet exist since wine has issues
<troubled> baschtwork: btw, pam can do stuff like auto mount shares on login
<konglingyun> mcrypt < file >  file.enc?
<bluebuntu> I just got a spark of intuition ty for all your help I have to get to work!
<troubled> konglingyun: looks about right for general redirection syntax
<xjkx> whats the best p2p for music, which is on sources of apt-get (ye, universe maybe multiverse too)
<baschtwork> troubled: I've had it working with the pam_mount.xml by the way, that would be my alternative solution. ;)
<troubled> konglingyun: mcrypt --options-go -here < file > file.enc   probably
<konglingyun> mcrypt < file.enc > file.dec
<troubled> baschtwork: save you from adding an fstab line for every user :)
<baschtwork> *hehe*
<xjkx> hi
<troubled> hi
<itachi> oke can you help me?
<nicholas124> hello
<troubled> itachi: only if you ask a question?
<xjkx> troubled: do you know whats the best p2p for music, that is on sources of apt-get
<baschtwork> troubled: I just thought it would be cool for the users to have that fancy buttons in nautilus, that appear when you mount it via gvfs.. :)
<ndo> Hi guys. Which command do you have to type to see amount of ram installed? :)
<hateball> ndo╸ free -m
<Omitt> xjkx, Interesting.
<ikonia> ndo: free or top
<hateball> ndo╸ that's one way
<troubled> xjkx: no idea
<cWo_sAoSiN_fZ> y
<xjkx> Omitt: what
<xjkx> ah
<cWo_sAoSiN_fZ> indonesia
<xjkx> ok
<konglingyun> troubled mcrypt < file.enc > file.dec  ?  wo shi ge cai niao
<cWo_sAoSiN_fZ> indonesia
<ndo> hateball: ty
<ndo> ikonia: ty
<baschtwork> By the way: Installing the Dust Theme on the Ubuntu Boxes drove the 60% Vista users in our company almost mad... you should give it a try.
<troubled> konglingyun: have you tried it?
<xjkx> Omitt: whats interesting
<sluimers> hey hey, my webcam only gives me a black screen, it's a hercules deluxe, it should work as it did in the past, can anyone help me with this?
<darkbishop> Question:i think my display dont have any driver.what should i do????
<erbi> who uses the nvidia 177.8X ?
<konglingyun> troubled  wo jie bu kai wo de mi ma
<ikonia> erbi: most people with nvidia cards
<troubled> konglingyun: english?
<erbi> im having problems setting it up
<ikonia> erbi: your not using the version from the ubuntu repos ?
<erbi> i think i have multiple nvidia  drivers
<erbi> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<erbi> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 177.80,
<erbi> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 177.82.  Please make
<erbi> sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components
<erbi> have the same version.
<FloodBot2> erbi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> erbi: what was wrong with the drivers from system -> administration -> hardware drivers card
<Polysics> baschtwork, i always end up going back to human, it's not pretty but works
<konglingyun> troubled    buhui shuo ying yu
<erbi> the thing is
<ikonia> konglingyun: please speak english
<erbi> i do not wish to use the system->administration->hardware drivers settings
<ikonia> erbi: why
<erbi> thats the restricted NVIDIA driver correct ?
<baschtwork> Politics: Why? I never came back from Human... :)
<troubled> konglingyun: mcrypt -d < file.enc > file.dec
<ikonia> erbi: correct
<darkbishop> ikonia:nothing there
<erbi> it installs 177.80
<nathan362> hello, can anyone please tell me, where does MAIL command stores configuration like smtp/pop3 servers and credentials ?
<ikonia> darkbishop: where ?
<erbi> as i wish to install 177.82
<Politics> I do believe you don't mean me.
<ikonia> erbi: why do you not wish to use that
<baschtwork> s/from/to
<ikonia> erbi: what do you want in .82
<konglingyun> thank you
<darkbishop> ikonia:hardware driver
<konglingyun> troubled  thank you
<troubled> konglingyun: welcome
<ikonia> darkbishop: do you have an nvidia card ?
<troubled> konglingyun: mcrypt --help | less  ;)
<darkbishop> dont know.
<ikonia> darkbishop: that why there is nothing in that box
<erbi> the resume function
<erbi> on my thinkpad
<erbi> Fixed a problem on recent mobile GPUs that caused a power management resume from S3 to take 30+ seconds.
<darkbishop> ikonia: so the hardware driver is for nvidia only?
<erbi> that fux
<erbi> fix *
<ikonia> erbi: I'll be blunt, if you've got multiple versions of the nvidia modules on your system, your in trouble, it's a pain to clean up
<ikonia> darkbishop: for restricted (closed source) drivers only
<ikonia> erbi: if your installing nvidia drivers from an exernal source you need to be careful and undersand what your doing and what it effects
<mustinet_> yeah: yeah
<ikonia> mustinet_: ?
<darkbishop> ikonia:  is there anyway that i can do to figure out what display card do i use without openning the box?
<ikonia> darkbishop: lspci
<Sektor> Hi, I have a programming question about libraries in linux, don't know is this is the place to ask but I'll give it a go
<mustinet_> ikonia:  i want listen radio station but radio station make a WMP cast
<demonspork> Sektor try #linux or a channel specific to the language as well as this channel
<troubled> mustinet_: doesnt media player support WMV via plugin?
<Sektor> when you're creating shared libraries with libtool, and you have multiple shared libraries linking to the same (thirdparty) static lib, will the static vars and such be duplicated for each shared library?
<Sektor> demonspork, thanks
<nathan362> hello, can anyone please tell me, where does MAIL command stores configuration like smtp/pop3 servers and credentials ?
<troubled> Sektor: try objtool on it and look?
<Omitt> I was wondering if anyone knows a considerable amount about viruses.  I'm rather tempted to try to do an install from my hard drive rather than digging up a CD or downloading it.
<Omitt> Is that a risk?
<Sektor> troubled, do you suggest looking into the shared libraries or looking into the executable linked to the shared libraries?
<troubled> Sektor: sorry, objdump heh
<troubled> Sektor: or do you mean the output of ldd to see if anything is duped?
<constantin_> well
<constantin_> it's all better now
<erbi> ikonia: if i use the restricted drivers, does it suppose 3D as well as 2D hardware acceleration?
<constantin_> got into os x reinstalled rEFIt
<constantin_> and now i'm dual booting
<Wicked> whats a good calender?
<Wicked> !calander
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calander
<constantin_> now i just want to figure out how to keep ubuntu from randomly clicking the mouse for me
<troubled> Wicked: sunbird?
<Sektor> troubled, say I have a foo.exe linking to two shared libraries sh1.la and sh2.la, and both sh1 and sh2 link to some library st1.a that contains a global var int g_var;, my question is then, how many instances of g_var will my program contain
<Omitt> Canstantin, Are you on a laptop?
<[c0re]> hello i need help
<Wicked> troubled, hmm ok. ill take a look at that
<constantin_> yes
<Omitt> It might be that annoying preference where it clicks if you tap the mouse pad
<troubled> Sektor: I would assume only one, but thats a guess really
<[c0re]> i cant change seasons.... i wanna log in to kde
<Omitt> Go to preferences or system preferences, and check your mouse settings.
<constantin_> oh maybe
<Omitt> I find it as annoying as hell
<constantin_> but i can't right click if i turn that off
<Omitt> What?
<Omitt> Why?
<constantin_> bc you have to do a 3 fingered tap to right click
<troubled> Sektor: I would assum only linking st1.a once
<[c0re]> i cant change seasons.... i wanna log in to kde
<constantin_> really dumb configuration
<Omitt> I tend to use control in situations like that, but agreed, that is dumb not to give people that option.
<deever> hi
<Omitt> I was fiddling around with some software that allowed you to edit settings in other apps.
<Sektor> troubled, any pointers as to figuring it out? I tried explaining it to google, but he doesn't get it at all
<zezu>  generic kernel is just optimized for p2/ppro isn't it ?
<deever> http://rafb.net/p/mBAHf919.html
<troubled> Sektor: the only time I think you would have scope issues is if both your lib's had the same var name
<constantin_> ctrl click doesnt work on ubuntu by default does it?
<andre_pl> does anyone know how I can configure my display to blank when I close my lid? currently it stays on... and I dont seem to have and 'power settings' in my menu anywhere.
<troubled> Sektor: ask the #c guys
<Omitt> I gave you some features that are not built in.  Who knows, it might mess it up worse, it could be your solution. Can't remember the name tho..
<Sektor> troubled, allright, muchos gratias
<deever> how can i apt make accept the local repo?
<troubled> Sektor: gl
<constantin_> i'd love for ctrl click to be right click instead of this 3 finger garbage
<troubled> Sektor: let me know though for future questions if you would be so kind :)
<Omitt> Constatin, You might almost say it's obscene.
<Sektor> troubled, of course :-)
<[c0re]> hey can anyone help me with change season on login screen
<troubled> XD
<troubled> season?
<constantin_> omitt do you have a mac?
<Omitt> See, I was adjusting the prefs on my dad's laptop, and when you go to the control panel, they have a hand which seems to really be enjoying caressing a mouse pad
<troubled> [c0re]: oh, you mean gdm/kdm?
<Omitt> It's a really obtrusive video, very big and colorful
<Frogzoo> andre_pl: sys -> prefs -> power
<Omitt> Yech
<[c0re]> troubled,  maybe
<[c0re]> yes
<andre_pl> Frogzoo: thats what I thought, but its not there
<erbi> hey
<snifer> hey guys i got a weird question, i updated my firefox to the latest but how come when i log on 2 hotmail it keeps telling me i need 2 update my firefox to the latest version??
<troubled> [c0re]: when you are logged in, there should be a menu option to set all the display manage stuff like themes, colors etc
<[c0re]> troubled, can you help me with it?
<troubled> [c0re]: unfortunately, I dont have a ubuntu running in front of me to give you exact directions though, sorry
<erbi> should i use open source 3D acceleration for my nvidia card or use the restricted drivers for my nvidia card?
<Busata> hello, when I connect to my home machine with ssh, I can read(irssi) fine for a long time. But everytime I want to type something, it'll disconnect on me
<Frogzoo> andre_pl: does /proc/acpi exist?
<[c0re]> troubled, i cant login to kde...
<slap_stick> hey guys, what is the difference between insmod and modprobe?
<troubled> [c0re]: why not?
<kernando> how can i amke it so when i click on a link in x-chat it will open up in my web browser?
<troubled> slap_stick: modprobe insmod's dependencies as well
<slap_stick> they both say they add modules to the kernel, i tried to insmod a kernel module and got an error so i modprobe'd it instead and it loaded
<Frogzoo> slap_stick: insmod inserts a binary file, modprobe searches standard paths
<andre_pl> Frogzoo: yep
<[c0re]> troubled, i dont know.. if i change the season its still login to gnome.
<itachi> oke can you help me?
<slap_stick> why would one wortk and not the other?
<slap_stick> work*
<constantin_> troubled: thanks for your help earlier
<[c0re]> troubled, i dont know.. if i change the season to the kde its still login to gnome.
<troubled> constantin_: np. get it figured?
<constantin_> yea
<Frogzoo> andre_pl: /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state ?
<constantin_> dual booting as we speak
<troubled> [c0re]: season or "session"?
<[c0re]> session
<troubled> ah :)
<troubled> [c0re]: do you have kde installed?
<[c0re]> yes
<[c0re]> i can see kde on session
<troubled> [c0re]: are you sure you didnt just install kdm?
<andre_pl> Frogzoo: open
<Omitt> I'm seriously tempted to just go to Damn Small Linux
<slap_stick> ahh modprobe requires the modeules.dep that's probably why then
<troubled> [c0re]: im not sure if that means kde is installed fully just being in the list
<slap_stick> cool ;-)
<[c0re]> troubled, i guess i did.
<Frogzoo> andre_pl: gnome?
<andre_pl> Frogzoo: yeppers.
<deever> http://rafb.net/p/mBAHf919.html
<deever> how can i apt make accept the local repo?
<[c0re]> troubled,  i installed kbuntu-desktop via apt-get
<andre_pl> Frogzoo: very fresh install
<Sektor__> grr I'm banned from #c
<troubled> [c0re]: hmmm, not sure if thats the right package or not.
<Sektor__> guess they don't like people with unregistered nicknames
<Styles> lol
<troubled> anyone know if thats the ubuntu package for a kde install?
<Styles> nub
<[c0re]> troubled, well i did with spm
<Frogzoo> andre_pl: sys -> prefs -> power: On AC power: when laptop lid is closed:    ?
<powertool08> troubled: pretty sure it is correct
<troubled> powertool08: thanks
<andre_pl> Frogzoo: I have no "Power" under sys->prefs
<itachi> hello
<troubled> [c0re]: so when you login, it still goes to gnome, but it logs in right?
 * troubled ponders
<Frogzoo> andre_pl: no "power management"?
<[c0re]> andre_pl,  i do :p
<andre_pl> nope
<andre_pl> I dont
<[c0re]> troubled,  yes
<erbi> I tried installing 177.82 version of nvidia, but i wish to remove it
<erbi> and use 177.80 version of nvidia
<erbi> what do i do?
<troubled> [c0re]: any odd messages in your logs for X?
<[c0re]> lmao @ andre_pl
<andre_pl> [c0re]: it sucks :(
<UnknownUser561> How do I install grub so I wouldn't need wub ; sudo grep seems to not have enough parameters
<constantin_> is there a way to gain permissions to editing things in gedit without being in terminal?
<[c0re]> troubled, how do i see the logs?
<troubled> [c0re]: should all be in /var/log somewhere
<constantin_> editing stuff in /
<[c0re]> troubled, did you mean xorg?
<troubled> [c0re]: ya
<mzuverink> I installed intrepid and therefore am the first user and have changed my password, hoever whenever doing admin activities I have to enter in my old password, how can I change it so it accepts my new password when I do admin chores?
<itachi> i have a problem with nvidia
<yerchin> !dvd yerchin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd yerchin
<troubled> [c0re]: wondering if it mentioned anything when it tried to start kde or not
<itachi> !
<ndo> Guys, which command do you type to see which processor do u have installed? :)
<yerchin> !dvd | yerchin
<ubottu> yerchin, please see my private message
<UnknownUser56> the forums tell me to 1 - sudo grep 2- find /boot/grub/stage1 3-root(hdX,0) 3-setup(hdX) but sudo grep is missing parameters correct ?
<[c0re]> AUDIT: Tue Nov 18 14:16:14 2008: 2518 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=0 gid=0 pid=2558 )
<troubled> ndo: cat /proc/cpuinto?
<troubled> ndo: cat /proc/cpuinfo :)
<blackgraz> whats cpuinto
<blackgraz> ?
<blackgraz> is that even a file?
<troubled> blackgraz: typo
<itachi> !
<blackgraz> oh
<itachi> i have a problem with nvidia
<itachi> i have a problem with nvidia
<yerchin> we all do
<FloodBot2> itachi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itachi> i have a problem with nvidia
<Devinder> hi
 * troubled sighs
<shingie> Is it good to install kubuntu on top of ubuntu to get the kde desktop
<[c0re]> troubled, i cant change session... kde is checked but still gnome opens
<itachi> i have a problem with nvidia
<ndo> troubled: ty man :)
<Devinder> can you tell me how cai i make an image for ubuntu and its applications
<Frogzoo> andre_pl: locate gnome-power-preferences?
<troubled> ndo: np
<itachi> FloodBot2, i have a problem with my ubuntu
<troubled> [c0re]: hmm, 4 rejected attempts to attach to the screen :/ Not sure why its having a problem though
<blackgraz> that sux
<troubled> [c0re]: what display manager are you using, gdm or kdm?
<itachi> FloodBot2, i have a problem with my ubuntu
<blackgraz> itachi: that sux
<[c0re]> troubled,  i am not sure
<itachi> troubled, can you help me?
<nathan362>  where does MAIL command stores configuration like smtp/pop3 servers and credentials ?
<UnknownUser56> Nvm ,fixed it :)
<troubled> [c0re]: generally the xinitrc scripts or session scripts should handle the mit magic cookies for auth to attach, not sure why your one is trying root though
<andre_pl> Frogzoo: its in /usr/bin
<itachi> blackgraz, why?
<[c0re]> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<troubled> itachi: sorry, dont have nvidia
<Frogzoo> andre_pl: but no /usr/share/applications/gnome-power-preferences.desktop ?
<error404notfound> I can play all flash videos like youtube, metacafe, myspace, etc, but I can't play google videos, why? (ubuntu 8.10, ff3, install flash-nonfree)
<Gitch> Hi all
<itachi> [c0re], , can you help me?
<andre_pl> Frogzoo: actually... it looks like reinstalling gnome-power-manager fixed it
<andre_pl> thanks!
<[c0re]> itachi,  no
<kindofabuzz> error404notfound, try clearing your cache, if that don't work. clear all cookies that have to do with google
<Gitch> quick question, I'm sure the answer is really simple. How can I set it so that Hardy doesn't automatically load rhythmbox when I insert and audio CD?
<troubled> [c0re]: as a temp test, do you have a command called startkde?
<[c0re]> troubled, http://paste.ubuntu.com/73751/
<Frogzoo> andre_pl: heh - weird
<error404notfound> kindofabuzz: did, no use...
<Styles> wgat us D-Bus?
<kindofabuzz> error404notfound, you cleared cache and cookies?
<laku> Hey, I have a sound problem. I can hear the sound when playing games. But not when watching movies (VLC)
<error404notfound> kindofabuzz: yup
<jeancalvin> hi. how can i edit the id3 tags of mp3 songs?
<yerchin> how do I access the command line?
<UnknownUser56> in menu.lst ,is it 'chainloader+1' or 'chainloader +1' to make an indirect boot ?
<[c0re]> troubled,  yes i do
<kindofabuzz> laku, i had to switch VLC to use OSS
<[c0re]> its worked
<[c0re]> troubled, i am on kde
<erbi> I tried installing 177.82 version of nvidia, but i wish to remove it, how can i remove what i tried installing?
<troubled> [c0re]: do you know if you are running kdm or gdm? Im thinking try login on the console, stop the display manager, and try "startkde" manually
<laku> kindofabuzz: Ok, I'll try that, thanks.
<troubled> [c0re]: in your /etc/init.d dir, do you see a gdm and kdm or just one?
<kindofabuzz> error404notfound, hmm search around on forums.mozillazine.org
<erbi> how do i know what kind of nvidia driver im using?
<[c0re]> troubled, how do i do?
<zezu> what is the best vnc server?  I'm not too concerned about security i'm trying to use it on my intranet and i'm behind NAT and a decent firewall.   I just want my desktop how i see it now on another machine on the network
<troubled> [c0re]: just seems like you are missing some xauth stuff that should have been handled properly. thinking maybe you are using gdm and it doesnt like letting kde start properly
<erpo> I just got a popup balloon telling me that my batter has 49% of its original capacity. Is there a command I can run to get all sorts of gratuitous information about my laptop's battery?
<troubled> [c0re]: ctrl-alt-f1 and login as a user with sudo access and then run "ls /etc/init.d/*dm"
<yerchin> Can someone help me? I'm trying to get wine to install from a DVD and it won't run!
<erbi> d
<UnknownUser56> in menu.lst in /boot/grub/ ,is it 'chainloader+1' or 'chainloader +1' to make an indirect boot ?
<laku> kindofabuzz: That didn't work either.
<troubled> zezu: i like tightvnc, but there are options diff vnc stuff to run a xserver on a headless display that you can vnc to and get a login, or you can run it manually from command line etc
<yerchin> I'm trying to get wine to install from a DVD and it won't run!
<Yashy> I have an application that goes lower than my desktop, so I can't click the mouse on a bottom corner to resize it to fit my screen?
<yerchin> Install an app from DVD I mean.
<kindofabuzz> laku, you set it to OSS in the vlc settings? did you restart vlc after?
<[c0re]> troubled, i have both
<Frogzoo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<mustinet_> heist in philadelphia pm me
<laku> Yes, I Think I selected the driver.
<laku> And yes I restarted :-)
<zezu> troubled, best case scenario:  it connect to vnc it asks for username/pwd (for a system account) and i get my actual desktop view, with as little setup as possible
<troubled> [c0re]: if you do a "ps xaf | less" which one do you see running? gdm?
<Nergoth> hi all
<arthur_> winehq
<WIGGMPk> Ok, ive been reading the reviews, running the LiveCD, etc. But hesitating on upgrading to 8.10.. My laptop just died, bought a new one, running Hardy off the old HD, but the hardware in the new laptop either means I compile a newer kernel and do a bunch of workarounds.. So my question, is how stable is 8.10 and what type of bugs we talking? I just need to do homework + internet + movies on it.. Suggestions, feedback??
<Nergoth> guys, ubuntu server 8.10 has finger server enabled by default? :o
<[c0re]> troubled, gdm
<kindofabuzz> laku, i relally don't know what else, that's all i did to get sound in VLC, is your system sounds on Pulse?
<troubled> zezu: well, the headless vnc is a real pita to setup for 24/7 running even after reboot, but its nice once its running since you get a normal session display manager login. but you can also run it manually in a shell on that manchine to lauch it one time
<troubled> [c0re]: okay, try stop gdm with: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<laku> kindofabuzz: How do I find that out?
<troubled> [c0re]: you may see your screen flicker a moment as it switchs to tty7 and back again to kill it
<kindofabuzz> laku, system > preferences > sound, that's if you're on Ghome
<kindofabuzz> gnome
<[c0re]> troubled, how?
<UnknownUser56> in menu.lst in /boot/grub/ ,is it 'chainloader+1' or 'chainloader +1' ?
<troubled> [c0re]: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Nergoth> guys, has ubuntu server 8.10 finger server enabled by default? i tested my system by nmap and 79 port is open
<[c0re]> lmao its funny troubled its runs both of them
<[c0re]> troubled,  yea i did
<Nergoth> guys, has ubuntu server 8.10 finger server enabled by default? i tested my system by nmap and 79 port is open. can I remove fingerd?
<laku> kindofabuzz: For the most part, it all is set to 'Autodetect'
<[c0re]> now?
<yerchin> I checked the WINE and DVD pages. There's nothing about DVD software. The icons for the exes have a little "X" on them.
<troubled> zezu: try vnc4server or "apt-cache search vnc | less"
<troubled> [c0re]: start kdm: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<UnknownUser56> yerchi:run windows dvd software under WINE
<powertool08> UnknownUser56: I don't know if it matters, i have about 5 spaces in mine
<troubled> [c0re]: better yet, hold on that and run "startkde" first as that user to see if it starts
<UnknownUser56> powertool08:heh thanks
<kelvin911> does the ubuntu netbook remix have terminal?
<kindofabuzz> laku, are you on Intrepid? figured Pulse is the default
<troubled> [c0re]: if kdm has startup issues, it might get stuck in a loop for a bit
<zezu> troubled, ok thanks
<yerchin> unknownuser56: what type of software? I'm just aiming to install software from this DVD's exe. It isn't a movie or anything.
<Omitt> haha
<Omitt> I just found that I didn't mount this 'ere disk properly
<laku> kindofabuzz: No, I'm still using 8.04. But when I tested the sounds in the sound thingie. They didn't work. But then I changed them all from 'Autodetect' to 'ALSA' and I could hear the "test sound"
<Omitt> I hope the files are still in /mnt/
<troubled> zezu: it takes some setup, but its well worth it imho. use the inetd option without vnc password so anyone can just connect to the vnc but gets the greeter. but that also means you need to setup your gdm/kdm/xdm to allow tcp connections from localhost, which most distros dont by default
<powertool08> troubled: does tightvnc come with a config file? I was messing with it earlier and neither defaults (/etc/vnc.conf & ~/.vnc/vnc.conf) exist, where can I get an example config to edit?
<mzuverink> since I change my password, every time I sudo I have to use my old password, whats the fix for this?
<troubled> zezu: just poke around in /etc/X11 for the options for for your display manager
<UnknownUser56>  yerchin:run the exe under WINE - there should be an option to emulate on right click
<zezu> troubled, okk
<laku> kindofabuzz: But still nothing in VLC, although, I think I changed it back to ALSA.
<yerchin> There is but I don't have permission to use it or do anything.
<troubled> powertool08: not sure about the linux tightvnc, I tried vnc4server for a headless setup
<voland> Have anybody faced with usr/include/libxml2/libxml/xmlmemory.h: No such file or directory error. Such file exists
<kindofabuzz> laku, yeah i don't get the whole sound thing, on pulse i can hear the test, but on Alsa I can't even though I have sound elswhere on Alsa
<deever> http://rafb.net/p/mBAHf919.html
<deever> how can i make apt accept the local repo?
<troubled> powertool08: a good way to find out is to ask dpkg for a file manifest: dpkg -L <pkgname>, or look in /usr/share/doc/<pkgname> for a default/example conf
<Nergoth> guys, has ubuntu server 8.10 finger server enabled by default? i tested my system by nmap and 79 port is open. can I remove fingerd?
<yerchin> This room needs one more person...
<laku> kindofabuzz: Ok, well thanks anyways. :-)
<powertool08> troubled: ok, thanks
<nathan362>  where does MAIL command stores configuration like smtp/pop3 servers and credentials ?
<troubled> zezu: come to think of it, I think kdm/gdm has a grpahical tool to allow setting that kinda option for ya (tcp etc)
<kindofabuzz> laku, look in synaptic for vlc, there are several plugins yoou "may" need to install
<UnknownUser56> can I write to a file like so - echo text\nline > log.txt
<laku> kindofabuzz: Ok, I'll take a look, and install everything ;-)
<troubled> everything? now theres a long download :)
<troubled> apt-get install *.*! ;)
 * mustinet_ heist in philadelphia pm me
<troubled> nathan362: which "mail" command?
<eviking> i use Ubuntu 8.04 on a Asus EEE. Need to be able to "drag" program windows upwards "off the screen" to see the lower part of the windows. How can I do this?
<cakey> evilking
<cakey> alt spacebar
<troubled> eviking: alt-space, v?
<cakey> then v
<cakey> then arrowkeys
<troubled> ya, what he said :)
<cakey> T_T
<cakey> you missed the arrow keys >:]
<troubled> cakey: old school ;)
<snifer> how come theres 1@
<cakey> evilking could you be the evilking of gzp?
<troubled> cakey: i figured you had my back hehe
<putra_k> makhluk_langit_bumi
<eviking> troubled: alt+space+v ?
<eviking> cakey: no ...
<troubled> eviking: alt-space to bring down the "system menu", then v as the accelertor key to use Move
<curly752> good morning folks
<troubled> eviking: after that, the arrow keys will let you move past the area the mouse cant
<eviking> does not work...
<troubled> eviking: might need to set windows compatible hotkeys in your window manager settings first
<eviking> i have used eeebuntu ? you could just press ALT + right mouse key and lift it up
<UpChuck_Norris> eviking: Are you running gnome?
<eviking> yes
<Omitt> The official operating system of internet trolls.
<eviking> UpChuck_Norris:  yes
<troubled> Omitt: but gnome isn't an OS....yet :)
<UpChuck_Norris> eviking: alt + left click should work
<UpChuck_Norris> Just make sure the window is not maximized
<kmg_> hey, my /var directory is mounting as read-only for some reason, and i can't boot. what gives?
<erbi> i accidently clicked on System - > Preferencecs -> Screen Resolution, and ever since, when i boot up x server, instead of 1680x1050 resolution, it goes to 640 resolution and an icon on the top right appears (a monitor screen with a cross over it, i think its the configure display settings)
<troubled> kmg_: whats your fstab line look like for /var?
<kmg_> troubled: lemme get this thing into recovery mode here
<curly752> as soon as someone is free to help... i have a curious question for you tech heads please ref pwc for philips webcams
<eviking> UpChuck_Norris: The windows will not move further up than the upper status bar... I can move it freely down and sideways but not up...
<pogztimz> hello i am new to ubuntu so pls bear with me.. how do i install my printer on ubuntu server? btw i use webmin..
<troubled> webmin? *shudder*
<pogztimz> <troubled> yep. i use webmn to access my server
<kmg_> bigot!
<troubled> pogztimz: well, you tried cups before?
<eviking> i mean upper panel....
 * neelabh slaps aba- around a bit with a large trout
<c0re_> troubled, why kde is sooooooooooooo slow
<troubled> c0re_: cause its bloated? :)
<pogztimz> <troubled> yes i recently installed cupsys.. but i want to know how to share it with my client computers
<troubled> kde = vista, gnome = XP, for a rough idea ;)
<spazm_> would this line work to delete all comments (spam) from 2008-02-11 and forward to todays date? (in mysql)
<spazm_> DELETE FROM g2_Comment WHERE g_date > "2008-02-11";
<curly752> since upgrading to 8.10 my philips cam SPC90NC is recognised on boot in dmesg... but an lsusb shows it as a Orite CCD webcam (PC370R) which is a Creative webcam lol
<troubled> c0re_: might be something else though. depends on alot of things really. you low on ram? your system swapping hard? slow cpu? etc
<troubled> spazm_: try: SELECT count(*) from g2_comment WHERE date(g_date) > "2008-02-11";?
<pogztimz> <troubled> can u pls give me a good HOWTO site in configuring a print server?
<kmg_> troubled: i have a line in my fstab for /dev/
<c0re_> troubled, i got 1 gb ram, 1 gb+ swap, 3gb x 2 cpus
<troubled> spazm_: i think you can get away with date for a greater than operand though
<troubled> kmg_: can you paste the whole line for /var here?
<spazm_> troubled: ok.. but, I'm  not sure what that line would do :)
<kmg_> troubled: whoops, its for /dev/sda1 and it mentions errors=remount-ro
<tapas> is the networkmanager doing something magical?
<curly752> i have studied the linux-usb lists and find the Creative PC370R webcam now uses the vendor ID previously used by the SPC900NC cam and the SPC900NC has fallen offthe list somehow.... WTF?
<tapas> when i try to manually connect using iwconfig and dhclient i get no connection
<troubled> c0re_: is it just sluggish at start? or is it brutally slow always?
<tapas> networkmanager connects almost immediately
<troubled> kmg_: ya, the remount-ro is what i was wondering. but also, whats the default mount mode? ro or rw?
<kmg_> troubled: i don't have a line that mentions var
<c0re_> troubled,  slow always
<kmg_> it just says /dev/sda1 doesn't say where its mounting to
<troubled> kmg_: can you pastebin your whole fstab plz?
<eviking> UpChuck_Norris: i'll do some googling. thanks for your time!
<koshari> can anyone recommend a well supported dvb-t usb dongle that works well in ubuntu?
<troubled> c0re_: is your hd always doing stuff?
<Yashy> I have an application that goes lower than my desktop, so I can't click the mouse on a bottom corner to resize it to fit my screen?
<c0re_> no
<UpChuck_Norris> eviking: No problem
<kmg_> troubled: uhhhhh i'll try but i think i'll have to manually transcribe it...
<eviking> troubled: thanks for your time!
<c0re_> its not mounted yet
<c0re_> troubled, only / and /home is mounted :p
<troubled> eviking: np, you get your problem solved? (forget)
<deever> http://rafb.net/p/mBAHf919.html
<deever> how can i make apt accept the local repo?
<troubled> c0re_: I wasnt asking you for mounted stuff ;)
<c0re_> troubled, then?
<troubled> c0re_: just wondering if your system may have been swapping or something and if the hard drive lite was solid on
<demonspork> deever, what exactly are you trying to do
<demonspork> deever do you have a local copy of the repository
<troubled> c0re_: take another peek at your xorg log again to see if something is going error mad
<troubled> c0re_: ctrl-alt-f1 can also help since you started via the console. (alt-f7 to return to X)
<troubled> err, well i think tty7 is the default for ubuntu, mind need to try f6 or something instead
<Myrtti> !give ubottu a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kmg_> troubled: ctrl+alt-f7*?
<troubled> you only need ctrl and alt to leave X to get a console. in console alt+f? works to get back
<kmg_> oh really?
<kmg_> hm
<davidx> hi my ip has been banned for 1.5 years now, somebody please removed from the black list, my uid is srv
<troubled> kmg_: yes, but I wasnt directing that tty switch at you, but at c0re_ :)
<davidx> hi my ip and uid have been banned for 1.5 years now, somebody please removed from the black list, my uid is srv
<kmg_> =P
<davidx> s/removed/remove it/
<kmg_> somebody ban that guy quick!
<pogztimz> how do i know that my printer is installed on ubuntu server? anyone pls?
<davidx> kmg_: suck my fuckin cock
<kmg_> lol
<Frogzoo> pogztimz: lpstat -a
<pogztimz> rofl
<deever> demonspork: well, i'd liked to locally add a Package.gz gotten over HTTP
<curly752> can anyone help with my webcam problem please?
<pogztimz> <frozoo> it says: lpstat: No destinations added.
<Myrtti> !language | davidx
<ubottu> davidx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pogztimz> <frogzoo> any idea?
<Frogzoo> pogztimz: seems you have no printers
<troubled> davidx: well that explains the ban
<demonspork> deever, packages that apt use are .deb packages
<erbi> (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
<erbi> (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
<Myrtti> davidx: do you need any help at the door?
<davidx> troubled: go fuck yo mama dude
<demonspork> !pastebin | erbi
<ubottu> erbi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erbi> does that mean my box is using 2D or 3D ?
<erbi> sorry
<Frogzoo> davidx: dude, this is what got you banned
<pogztimz> <frogzoo> actually i have plugged in my printer in USB port. it's LX300+
<troubled> Myrtti: my bad
<curly752> ok i give up... i'll come back when you are less busy.... bye folks
<sluimers> Can someone help me, Opera no longer remembers passswords or usernames on my computer.
<pogztimz> <frogzoo> u still there?
<sluimers> Can someone help me? Opera no longer remembers passswords or usernames on my computer.
<Frogzoo> pogztimz: yep
<pogztimz> <frogzoo> actually i have plugged in my printer in USB port. it's LX300+
<Frogzoo> pogztimz: now add printer
<kindofabuzz> sluimers, your best bet would be the opera forums
<sluimers> kindofabuzz, thanks
<pogztimz> when i type lsusb it says.. : http://www.pastebin.ca/1260214
<pogztimz> <frogzoo> that's waht i want to know? how do i add a printer?
<error404notfound> I can play all flash videos like youtube, metacafe, myspace, etc, but I can't play google videos, why? (ubuntu 8.10, ff3, install flash-nonfree), even tried clearing cache, cookies and such...
<Frogzoo> pogztimz: sys -> admin -> printing
<kmg_> troubled: i was booting into recovery mode again and it just happened to automatically run fsck, you know how it does, and I got: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY ... *An automatic file system check of the root filesystem failed
<pogztimz> i am on ubuntu server.. no GUI.. only CLI :)
<sjovan> error404notfound: wierd... i can play googlevideo, but metacafe crashes firefox on my computer :)
<error404notfound> sjovan: I have that working fine
<troubled> kmg_: tried running fsck on it?
<troubled> kmg_: also, you may want to run some HD SMART tools on the drive to make sure its not on its way out
<Yashy> I have an application that goes lower than my desktop, so I can't click the mouse on a bottom corner to resize it to fit my screen?
<erbi> does my ubuntu 8.10 require GDM to run in background ?
<troubled> kmg_: anything special that may have happened the last time it worked and the time it stopped?
<Yashy> erbi: What do you mean require? come by default? You can remove it...
<pogztimz> any1 pls tell me how to add/install a printer on on ubuntu server?
<troubled> erbi: if you want it to auto start X for a login it does :)
<kmg_> troubled: yeah, my processor overheated and forced an immediate shutdown
<erbi> oh i see
<Yashy> pogztimz: google "ubuntu add printer"
<deever> demonspork: certainly, but how can i make 'apt-get update' accept the local Packages.gz?
<demonspork> oooooh
<demonspork> I understand now
<troubled> kmg_: eeek! try run fsck on your /dev/sda1
<powertool08> pogztimz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240282
<demonspork> I have no clue
<Yashy> pogztimz: or system -> administration -> printing -> add printer
<pogztimz> <Yashy> yeah ty taht was brilliant.. i never thought of that.. i shouldnt have come here
<demonspork> deever, you would have to configure your sources.list for a local repository
<troubled> pogztimz: time to go explore your menus! ;)
<kmg_> troubled: yeah, i already did from a gentoo livecd, and it did not have good news to tell me
<error404notfound> under root account google video works fine, I don't want to delete my .mozilla dir, have so many plugins and bookmarks installed, I also tried disabling all plugins, still no use..
<demonspork> deever, a local packages.gz is no good without a repository with it
<UnknownUser56> damn it,I installed grub and adjust menu.lst to include WinXP . In the option screen to dual boot I chose Ubuntu and after loading the splash ,the screen goes blank and I have to reboot,why does this happen ?
<powertool08> pogztimz: for the record, grabbed that as the first hit with "add printer ubuntu server cli" from google
<troubled> kmg_: in a console, try run: fsck -p -y -f /dev/sda1
<deever> demonspork: well, the sources.list i have configured...
<demonspork> deever, what exactly are you trying to do that requires a local packages.gz
<troubled> kmg_: thats going to force (-f) a check, attempt auto repair (-p) and assume yes on all questions (-y)
<Nergoth> can I use libsafe with ubuntu-server 8.10? does it increase security? or maybe security will be compromised because libsafe is old?
<UpChuck_Norris> Do not run fsck if the filesystem is mounte
<UpChuck_Norris> mounted*
<kmg_> troubled: k, i'm running fsck right now with no options so i'll do that once it's done
<troubled> kmg_: but that also means if it find a bazillion unrecoverable blocks, its gonna assume you want to recover instead of asking you for each one. but thats bad if you get them anyways
<kmg_> yeah
<kmg_> UpChuck_Norris: are you talking to me?
<kmg_> UpChuck_Norris: it's mounted read-only
<UpChuck_Norris> kmg: I was talking to you, mounted read-only should be fine
<Nergoth> guys, can I use libsafe with ubuntu-server 8.10? does it increase security? or maybe security will be compromised because libsafe is old?
<UpChuck_Norris> kmg_: I just wasn't sure if it was mounted or not
<deever> demonspork: that's indeed a good question...:)
<UnknownUser56> I installed grub and adjust menu.lst to include WinXP . In the option screen to dual boot I chose Ubuntu and after loading the splash ,the screen goes blank and I have to reboot,why does this happen ?
<UpChuck_Norris> It has safe in the name, how could you go wrong :)?
<kmg_> k
<Nergoth> UpChuck_Norris, but last version if from 2005 and can has bugs :)
<c0re__> troubled, its look faster than before
<Whabo> ..
<demonspork> deever, what? why do you need to get apt to accept a local packages.gz, unless you are doing something irregular
<troubled> c0re__: kde?
<jin> how do I tell me computer to shutdown over 5 minutes?
<c0re__> troubled,  yes
<troubled> jin: at +5min reboot?
<c0re__> lol
<troubled> oops, wrong syntax though
<Yashy> SYNOPSIS
<Yashy>        shutdown [OPTION]... TIME [MESSAGE]
<kmg_> troubled: also, the overheat / emergency shutdown occured while i was installing packages for the upgrade to 8.10, so i've got that mess to look forward to once I can successfully boot =D
<Frogzoo> jimcooncat: man shutdown
<c0re__> he is dead
<troubled> Yashy: or that :)
<Yashy> I have an application that goes lower than my desktop, so I can't click the mouse on a bottom corner to resize it to fit my screen?
<Frogzoo> c0re__: who is dead?
<troubled> Yashy: sometimes its the simple stuff you forget heh
<Devinder> can u helpme in making  a backup of ubuntu and its applications
<c0re__> JIN
<Yashy> troubled: man pages are handy for reminder references :)
<troubled> kmg_: sounds like fun :) should be easy enough
<troubled> Yashy: heh
<kmg_> Yashy: I have that same problem with glade interface designer on my eeepc
<Yashy> and my resolution is at the highest possible for this monitor, so I'm screwed I guess  :)
<c0re__> troubled, can you tell me how do i make it dual click mode?
<kmg_> Yashy: you could try a virtual desktop
<dek> in KDE4, how can I make krunner open with Alt+Space (just like good old Katapult) ?
<troubled> that size problem seems to really plague every linux install ive seen
<c0re__> i hate single click
<UnknownUser56> when I chose to boot from ubuntu,after the ubuntu splashscreen loads the monitor turns off and I can't see any output until I restart,why could this happen ?
<Yashy> UnknownUser56: try hitting CTRL+ALT+2
<troubled> c0re__: dual click?
<kindofabuzz> wrong refresh rate?
<marvxxx> any ufraw users here? i discovered a .badpixel-file problem. the file doesnt look like to get used
<Yashy> or CTRL+ALT+1
<troubled> c0re__: check your display manage options for click options
<UnknownUser56> hmm ,thanks yashy & kindaofbuzz ,I'll try it
<troubled> Yashy: dont you mean ctrl-alt-f1?
<troubled> or does "1" do something special in ubuntu?
<kmg_> UnknownUser56: if you hit ctrl+alt+f1 it should drop you should see a command line, if you do, that means your monitor is configured incorrectly.
<kmg_> -drop
<c0re__> troubled, i cant find it
<troubled> c0re__: sorry, can't help you with that, go explore all that is KDE menus!
<Kartagis> what is the switch to tell genisoimage not to truncate filenames?
<troubled> Kartagis: you mean not 8.3?
<kid> uhm... init 0
<Kartagis> troubled, yes
<troubled> Kartagis: you using rockridge or anything?
<Yashy> oops yes, I meant F1
<Yashy> so he can see console messages
<root_> ok
<Kartagis> troubled, I am using the -R switch, I think it means RockRidge
<root_> using freebsd
<root_> exit
<c0re__> troubled, thanks for your help...
<cloud-nist> Hello, can someone please help me get my USB devices to work on Intrepid?
<c0re__> thanks again :D
<troubled> c0re__: wait!
<c0re__> ok :D
<troubled> c0re__: you didnt uninstall gdm yet, it probably start again on ya instead of kdm ;)
<c0re__> troubled, its not starting
<cloud-nist> I can not get Ubuntu to recognize my Usb flash drive or my mp3 player. Is there a way to reinstall the usb core modules?
<troubled> ah, youve rebooted to test already then? okay, go about your business heh
<kmg_> man, can anybody get voice chat in empathy to work with a gtalk user?
<c0re__> troubled, :D thanks dude...
<c0re__> bye take care
<troubled> c0re__: np, cya
<dek> in KDE4, how can I make krunner open with Alt+Space (just like good old Katapult) ?
<troubled> Kartagis: well, i dont have that installed so I cant check, but i would assume so
<troubled> or maybe i do..... :)
<troubled> Kartagis: whats the syntax you are using?
<erbi> hey troubled : can you take a look at my xorg.0.log and tell me whats wrong?
<faria_khan> hello
<troubled> erbi: probably not, but paste it anyways :)
<Guest84952> I'm having problems using vpnc:
<Guest84952> vpnc: can't open /dev/net/tun, check that it is either device char 10 200 or (with DevFS) a symlink to ../misc/net/tun (not misc/net/tun): Permission denied
<Guest84952> vpnc: can't initialise tunnel interface: Permission denied
<faria_khan> i neeed help
<Guest84952> Is this simple to fix?
<troubled> Kartagis: perhaps add joliet?
<faria_khan> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<faria_khan> i am getting this error
<faria_khan> what to do ???/
<koshari> !dvb-t
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb-t
<Kartagis> troubled, I'll try that, thanks
<troubled> faria_khan: check the logs on the server end?
<faria_khan> i am geting this error ....ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host...what to do  ?????
<troubled> Kartagis: well, rockridge should have been the long file names. joliet should only be unicode chars.
<faria_khan> ok
<faria_khan> but where will be the log
<troubled> Kartagis: when you mount the image, what type is it showing as? iso9660 right?
<Kartagis> troubled, right
<troubled> Kartagis: hmm, should work. whats the exact command you used?
<ipid> Can someone please help me in freezing problem. I had to power off and on my PC after inactivity for awhile. I have tried disabling display screensaver and stand by and some BIOS options still no success. Last i have disabled memory power off and is now under test
<ipid>  If there is away to disable APIC from ubuntu please help. Tried from bios it did not boot
<erbi> http://pastebin.com/m517d0057 , look @ line 372, because of that, instead of my display resolution being 1680, it goes to 800, how do i fix that?
<erbi> i think it has something to do with me selecting system->preferences->screen resoliution
<Kartagis> troubled, genisoimage -o name.iso -R /media/cdrom0
<troubled> Kartagis: you are just wanting to clone cdrom0 contents?
<frame07> hoi
<Hut> ;-)
<marvxxx> any ufraw users here? i discovered a .badpixel-file problem. the file doesnt look like to get used
<kmg_> troubled: it's okay if fsck says 4.5% non-contiguous, right?
<Kartagis> troubled, exactly
<troubled> kmg_: seems low (fragmenation)
<troubled> Kartagis: what dev name is cdrom0 for you? /dev/hdc?
<kmg_> troubled: well, this time i didn't get any error output, so I guess it fixed the problems
<troubled> kmg_: woot i say!
 * troubled declares today, national kmg_ woot day ;)
<kmg_> troubled: yes, but /var still seems to be read-only
<troubled> Kartagis: ls -l /media/ | grep cdrom0
<troubled> kmg_: type "mount", is /var an actual mount?
<digifor> using ubuntu intrepid with lotus notes 8.5 .deb. I am getting error "SSL certificate is invalid" when trying to get on gmail
<digifor> How do I fix the above?
<error404notfound> any idea how can I setup a ipv6 network with ubuntu as web,proxy,mail,dhcp,dns and etc server ;d
<kmg_> uh
<kmg_> no
<ikonia> digifor: contact ibm for how the certifcates are handled
<troubled> kmg_: im guessing the root is ro then?
<kmg_> =\
<erbi> troubled: After i ran System->preferences->screen resolution, it has messed up my x server somehow
<ikonia> digifor: you may need to configure lotus notes to exclude or accept gmails certificates
<troubled> kmg_: did you do the -p -y -f options on fsck?
<kmg_> troubled: im writing stuff to it right now
<kmg_> i just made a directory in /
<troubled> erbi: were you using non free accelated drivers before or something?
<kmg_> troubled: can't do -p and -y at the same time
<ikonia> erbi: are you still strugglging with the nvidia modules?
<troubled> kmg_: guess its implied. anyways, are you trying to write to /var as root?
<troubled> kmg_: normal users cant write there generally
<digifor> thanks ikonia that gives me something to look at
<kmg_> troubled: i just did -p and -f and it never asked me any questions or output that there were problems
<ikonia> digifor ibm appears to have support for it
<troubled> kmg_: what are you trying to do that gives you an error?
<kmg_> troubled: yes I am, im in the recovery mode so I'm the root user
<troubled> kmg_: oh, are you using a boot cd?
<LoveGuru> Is there any Helpfull tutorial for newusers to Set-up/configure mail server ?
<LoveGuru> thanx
<Kartagis> troubled, drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root    48 2008-09-22 15:19 cdrom0
<troubled> Kartagis: whats your cdrom device? /dev/hdc?
<fus10nx> If I am issuing the command "vncserver :8" it should be starting a VNC server session on port 5908 correct?
<||arifaX> erbi: this could happen if you use restricted or proprietary drivers then you have to setup your xorg.conf manually or with other tools
<troubled> Kartagis: better yet, type "mount" and tell me what it says is for cdrom0
<troubled> fus10nx: netstat -tnlp | grep vnc
<fus10nx> troubled: what does that do?
<troubled> fus10nx: i think they generally start from 5900 or 5901 though
<seagullman> is there someway i can save and restore my mbr?
<troubled> fus10nx: shows you whats listening on tcp ports named "*vnc*"
<troubled> seagullman: dd if=/dev/hd? of=/tmp/my.mbr bs=512 count=1
<ikonia> seagullman: what's the problem
<fde> troubled: cd's should never be /dev/hd?? anymore, should be /dev/sr0 or /dev/scd
<Kartagis> troubled, scd0
<troubled> fde: thanks (debian here heh)
<seagullman> troubled, sorry but what exactly does that do?
 * rkvirani just hooked up 2 20" LCDs to his ubuntu box
<kmg_> the thing is, when I try to boot regularly (not in recovery mode), usplash exits right after "Starting kernel log daemon..." and I get the error: Unable to open pidfile `/var/run/klogd/kmsgpipe.pid' for writing: Read-only file system
<troubled> Kartagis: umount the cdrom, then run: dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/path/to/name.iso
<fde> troubled: its not a question of distros... unless debian has a 2 year old kernel still?
<ikonia> seagullman: what's the problem your trying to give
<ikonia> fix
<troubled> fde: aye
<seagullman> ikonia, i am gonna reinstall windows, i figured saving and restoring my mbr would be easier than using grub
<ikonia> seagullman: thats easy to fix
<ikonia> seagullman: you don't need to backup and restore the mbr
<UnknownUser56> ok,so the boot is still set up by wub ,and when I chose to boot from ubuntu after the splash scree it drops to a shell in (initramfs)>   - BusyBox
<seagullman> ikonia, i thought backing up and restoring would be easy?
<ikonia> seagullman: easier to just re-apply grub to the boot sector
<kmg_> troubled: any ideas
<kmg_> ?
<ikonia> seagullman: 3 quick commands
<troubled> fde: i could probably hack around udev and change the name though. probably just my kernel using the old convention instead of generic scsi support
<Kartagis> troubled, is dd better than genisoimage?
<sauvin> updater just updated firefox and now firefox won't launch
<troubled> Kartagis: for you yes, it will make a perfect iso copy
<seagullman> ikonia, cool, is that gonna mess with my menu.lst on my boot partition?
<ikonia> seagullman: not at all
<seagullman> ikonia, oh k good. that was my main worry.
<seagullman> ikonia, thanks for the help
<ikonia> seagullman: not a problem
<troubled> kmg_: are you using recovery console or a boot cd that is mounting the drive somewhere else?
<troubled> Kartagis: when its all done with dd, you should be able to mount it with: mount -o loop,ro /path/to/name.iso /mnt
 * rkvirani is tried
<rkvirani> tired
<rkvirani> lol
<rkvirani> Does Sun Microsystems provide support for ubuntu?
<Kartagis> trollboy, thank you
 * troubled gasps
<kmg_> troubled: i used a gentoo livecd to run fsck, i get the error when i try to boot from the drive regularly
<UnknownUser56> the boot is still set up by wub , when I chose to boot from ubuntu after the splash scree it drops to a shell in (initramfs)>
<UnknownUser56> I am a newbie in the sense that I can't do much with nix based systems yet.Any links or information on how to do it properly (should I uninstall wub ? ) please share
<Nergoth> how can I rectrict access to port 53 (named) for localhost only?
<rkvirani> UnknownUser56: what are you trying to do?
<troubled> kmg_: what happens when you boot after you ran the fsck though and not recovery mode?
<troubled> Kartagis: did the dd finish okay?
<UnknownUser56> rkvirani:trying to simply boot from ubuntu installation
<kmg_> troubled: when I'm booting regularly (I removed 'splash' from my boot line) i get all these errors that say /var/run is ro fs
<troubled> kmg_: but even not that you ran fsck?
<troubled> kmg_: i need to see the fstab of your drive, not the one in /etc/fstab from a live cd which isnt the real fstab
<kmg_> troubled: when I try to boot regularly (not in recovery mode), usplash exits right after "Starting kernel log daemon..." and I get the error: Unable to open pidfile `/var/run/klogd/kmsgpipe.pid' for writing: Read-only file system
<kmg_> yes
<troubled> kmg_: are you in the live cd right now still?
<kmg_> okay, i'm gonna have to transcribe it or something... i can't seem to mount my usb stick in recovery mode or from the livecd
<rkvirani> UnknownUser56: so you installed using wubi and it wont boot?
<kmg_> no, right now i'm booting regularly
<troubled> kmg_: you need to fsck your var partition, as it may not be /dev/sda1 and need an fsck
<kmg_> im about to switch over to the livecd once it failes
<rkvirani> I dont use wubi, I do a 'real' install and either shrink the windows install or in many cases overwrite it
<Nergoth> how can I rectrict access to port 53 (named) for localhost only?
<troubled> kmg_: would be better if you stay out of the recovery disk of you can. tell me if you at least get a login prompt
<troubled> Nergoth: firewall (iptables)
<onats> hi, what's a good partition allocation for an 80GB hard drive for an ubuntu installation?
<troubled> onats: for simplicity? a 1 or 2gig swap, and the rest for /
<onats> troubled, i think i'd like to separate home folders...
<kmg_> but see now i don't even think that's a separate partition, is it supposed to be?
<UnknownUser56> rkvirani:yes,installed from wubi ,and it boots the livecd ( which I am on currently ) ,I then installed from inside the livecd and all was successful ,but I can't boot from ubuntu other than the livecd
<RolfCoptr> onats: swap == ram*2
<troubled> onats: then cut the 80 in half and put half towards home :)
<onats> so in case i need to format the actual drive, there's a separate partition...
<onats> half half for home and root is good?
<rkvirani> UnknownUser56: sorry dude
<onats> so that means thats about 40GB for /?
<troubled> kmg_: I can't tell until I see your fstab :)
<hmw> ahoy
<rkvirani> I feel kind of stupid but I dont think I will be able to help
<UnknownUser56> onats:also,10gb for / and rest for /home ,that's what I learned
<clariza> ,,,,,,
<kmg_> troubled: oh man
<kmg_> troubled: now i'm successfully logged in, but everything seems to be fucked
<RolfCoptr> gehen die auch fuer blei? wohl nicht?
<RolfCoptr> ww
<UnknownUser56> damn .. I guess I could google some more
<clariza> hi guys
<rkvirani> Im not to comfortable with the idea of booting an image files off of NTLDR (since NTLDR is not the greatest)
<troubled> kmg_: you must get to a login prompt on the broken system install to be able to drop it down to init 1 and run some tests
<clariza> wats up here?
<kmg_> troubled: i got into X
<troubled> kmg_: and language... ;)
<troubled> kmg_: get out of X and down to a console
<hmw> clariza: i am watching myself, as i am here the first time
<clariza> oh.. lol
<clariza> this is my first time here
<hmw> heheh
<Falcons_roost> welcome
<hmw> i want to post an "idea", but i want to find out, if it is there already...
<troubled> UnknownUser56: only 10gb for / isn't great idea. usr can take a good 8gig some installs, and that only leaves 2gig for /var stuff like databases and logs
<hmw> (ubuntu brainstorm)
<clariza> are u all IT here?
<hmw> lol
<clariza> im just curious..
<troubled> whats IT?
 * troubled tags clariza XD
<chilli0> hello all
<Falcons_roost> Information Technologies
<clariza> INformation technology student or IT specialist of something
<chilli0> is there any aulternatives to flash for ubuntu?
<nickh> We all know enough to cause trouble, clariza!  <SMILE>.
 * troubled slaps Falcons_roost in an obvious manner :)
<hmw> chilli0: yes.
 * Falcons_roost yelps
<clariza> oh.. now i know..
<chilli0> hmw:  what is there?
<hmw> what for do you want it?
<avoinea> Hey guys ! Trying to make my microphone work I managed to mess my audio drivers and not nothing works :((
<clariza> tsk.. btw.. wat are u talking earlier?
<troubled> clariza: just a hobbyist here
<hmw> (theres an open source flash, i had to google myself)
<chilli0> make flash sites and flash animations
<avoinea> is there any way to restore it
<avoinea> ?
<clariza> oh..
<hmw> ah. you want an devel enviroment? i have no clue about that... i refuse to use flash on my pages
<clariza> yo guys.. are u all linux usere?
<SlimeyPete> there aren't any flash creation tools for Linux as far as I'm aware
<UnknownUser56> troubled:I was told that was a good choice since it won't be a webserver or a database :)
<clariza> *users
<ikonia> chilli0: there are no real development flash tools in linux
<chilli0> whats devel?
<kmg_> troubled: and now i'm on the command line
<hmw> development
<ikonia> clariza: what's the problem
<ikonia> chilli0: devlopment
<chilli0> ok
<avoinea> I stopped alsa following this instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound and now I don't know how to revert that
<clariza> im having a hard time using Linux..
<troubled> UnknownUser56: depends on your usage plans I guess. but from my experience, not using LVM can be regreatable down the road for such a small root fs
<kmg_> troubled: sorry
<AdvoWork> for ubuntu, does anyone recommend any audio programs which will convert mp3 to cd format(wav I think) ?
<troubled> kmg_: run "init 1"
<ikonia> clariza what's the problem, and what version of ubuntu are you using
<clariza> this is my first time to use tis...
<hmw> clariza: whats making your time hard?
<troubled> kmg_: the whole world that is your system should come to a near halt :) (ps xaf, to verify)
<clariza> i dunno wat version.. my classmates installed it here on my pc..
<hmw> but its an ubuntu?
<kmg_> troubled: yeah it's doing stuff...
<Ximal> anyone here have experience with usb drive issues ? i have magicjack plugged in and it is basically a usbdrive with a small amount of memory on it that holds the progra's firmware and autostarter yet it says Cannot mount drive ...
<clariza> nahh.. dont laugh ok? i cant shut it down... i mean my pc..
<ikonia> Ximal what file system is on it
<kmg_> troubled: oh snap, now i'm at the recovery menu
<Ximal> a usb plugin is what magicjack uses
<Falcons_roost> application/system monitor
<troubled> kmg_: recovery menu?
<hmw> you can look in the "System" menu
<ikonia> clariza speak to your teacher
<Ximal> it's like those flashdrive driven hardware programs
<ikonia> Ximal: what file sysetm is on it
<Ximal> ones like umm... vonage usb
<avoinea> Now I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argumen" when I try to test my sound card in Sound Preferences
<clariza> um.. yea i will ikonia..
<hmw> there should be an entry "about ubuntu" - when opening it, it will tell you the exact version number
<Ximal> all unknown ikonia when i hit properties up for info ..
<Falcons_roost> applications/system tools/system monitor
<clariza> but they were really busy by now..
<hmw> i find ubuntu *very* easy to use
<ikonia> clariza I'm sure your teach will help
<ikonia> teacher
<troubled> alright guys, is run level 1 single user mode in ubuntu or what?
<Ximal> it's under computer:/// as usbdrive
<hmw> SU is not RL 1
<hmw> usually
<erUSUL> troubled: yes like in any other linux
<digifor> thanks ikonia the solution was setting the accept SSL certificates to yes.
<clariza> thnxs ikonia..
<ikonia> hmw: yes it is
<avoinea> :(((((((((((
<hmw> indeed?
<hmw> hmm
<unop> troubled, yes
<troubled> erUSUL: thats what I though, just wondering how this guy got a recovery console doing an init 1 :/
<ikonia> hmw: single user is normally run level 1
<clariza> btw.. whre u from guys?
<ikonia> clariza: doesn't matter, all across the world
<troubled> kmg_: hth did you get a recovery console?
<kmg_> troubled: yeah, it brought up the recovery menu
<kmg_> troubled: like when you boot the kernel in recovery mode
<ikonia> clariza: this channel is for support questions only
<ikonia> Ximal: do you know what device fiel is associated with it /dev/sdb for example
<clariza> oh.. sory.. but ur really gud in ubuntu uh..
<troubled> kmg_: hmm, must be a ubuntu thing? what choices do you have?
<ikonia> clariza: no problem
<nikki93> Anyone here uses xgame? Whenever I run xgame, which display does it go to? I would like to switch between my 'normal' display and 'game' display, like switching between ttys with the Ctrl+Alt+F* keys.
<Ximal> yes ... 1 moment while i look itup
<kmg_> troubled: resume normal boot, try to make free space, repair broken packages (dpkg), file system check (fsck), drop to root shell prompt, try to fix x server (xfix)
<troubled> kmg_: drop to root shell prompt
<hmw> is there a channel for talk, too? i mean more like a technical discourse
<kmg_> done
<mib_mvruay> my laptop doesnt hibernate what may be the problem?
<ikonia> hmw #ubuntu-offtopic
<hmw> thx
<Ximal> under /dev/scd1
<UnknownUser56> bah,I'm going to start from 0,installing ubuntu
<troubled> kmg_: ps xaf (is only a few things running?)
<kmg_> troubled: uhh... not as many as is usually in ps -A, there's probably like 30 things running
<troubled> kmg_: okay, sounds about right. next, do you have the lsof command installed?
<kmg_> yeah
<troubled> kmg_: lfos /var
<kmg_> nothing
<troubled> good
<Ximal> ikonia ?
<troubled> kmg_: grep var /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Ximal: lets look at the partition type see if it gives us a clue, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Ximal> Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<ikonia> Ximal: interesting
<troubled> Ximal: blank drive?
<ikonia> not sure how it's mounting /dev/sdc then
<AdvoWork> for ubuntu, does anyone recommend any audio programs which will convert mp3 to cd format(wav I think) ?
<kmg_> nothing
<Ximal> i can open the drive .... and view it's contents ...
<Ximal> i just can't see it as a usb port
<DIFH-iceroot> AdvoWork: you want to burn them?
<troubled> kmg_: whats in your fstab? just everything under a single rootfs?
<ikonia> Ximal can't see it as a usb port ?
<DIFH-iceroot> AdvoWork: then use k3b, the burning-program
<ikonia> Ximal: what do you mean, what are you expecting ?
<Ximal> my virtual box thinl's it is a cdrom drive..
<erbi> http://pastebin.com/m517d0057 , look @ line 372, because of that, instead of my display resolution being 1680, it goes to 800, how do i fix that?
<koshari> ﻿ anyone had any success getting any recent usb dvb-t cards to work with linux?
<erbi> i think it has something to do with me selecting system->preferences->screen resoliution
<erbi> troubled: After i ran System->preferences->screen resolution, it has messed up my x server somehow
<Ximal> so what i'm going to do ... and hopefully it doesn't ruin my dad's device ... is back-up the files and then format the little bugger ... and then put the files on it again
<Ximal> and maybe it will or won't work
<ndo> Guys, how do i get inside guest linux system via ssh?
<nachi_> hey, i got a user named me12 , this user is in group "g1" , i want to add him also to "g2" group, how can i do that?
<ikonia> Ximal: you know virtualbox doesn't support usb properly unless it's the paid for version
<UnknownUser56> I have 80gb of free space,do I even need a /home ?
<ikonia> UnknownUser56: you don't need /home - it's your choice
<Ximal> i downloaded the proper version from sun
<UnknownUser56> ikonia : well what's the benefit of having one ?
<Ximal> and added them to my repository supply list
<nachi_> help?
<Ximal> so I have the 2.0 plus version working..
<ikonia> UnknownUser56: disk managment
<troubled> erbi: sorry, no ideas. looks like you are missing any resolutions at all. but im also not sure what options nvidia may support in the driver for auto picking the best resolution for your monitor
<ikonia> Ximal: then join #vbox to get vbox support
<Ximal> good idea i suppose
<ikonia> Ximal: there is also support resources on the vbox site for the non-free version
<Ximal> i just was hoping a specific ubuntu user community had experience with it first..
<UnknownUser56> ikonia:ah 20gb for '/' along is standard then ?
<Ximal> thanks for the try ikonia
<kmg_> troubled: my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73789/
<ndo> ok, other way. if i install guest system with "virt-install" command. On an XEN. how do i get inside this guest then? someone? :)
<yao_ziyuan> i just found some inconsistency in GNOME's captions. just right click the upper panel (where there are Applications, Places, System, quick launch icons, ...) and you'll see: "Add to Panel", "Delete This Panel". and then right click the Trash applet on the bottom panel. you'll see: "Remove From Panel"
<troubled> UnknownUser56: or you could just pick something but use LVM. easy as pie to change your mind later and move space between partitions
<yao_ziyuan> see? why "to" is lowercased but "From" is uppercased? hehe.
<erbi> In my NVIDIA X Server settings, under X Server information, the NVIDIA Driver version is 177.80, but under openGL/GLX Info, the OpenGL information Version is 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.82, thus API mismatch, how do i fix this ?
<adam7> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<soreau> UnknownUser56: Your home folder is where user settings are saved for most all applications
<adam7> !bugs | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: please see above
<troubled> kmg_: when you type "mount", is sda1 mounted ro or rw?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm talking about it in #gnome.
<soreau> UnknownUser56: You don't need a separate home partition, but it is not necessarily a bad idea to have one and 20 GB's should be fine for your root directory '/'
<troubled> LVM!
<ocs> hi. i have changed my monitor and now i see strange values in screen system settings. in addition, i see all the windows larger than they should be... what can i do ?
<UnknownUser56> thanks for the help troubled & soreau .. checking lvm wikipedia page,going to see how it functions
<UnknownUser56> The wiki mentions that there's a chance LVM can corrupt the file system ,is it correct ?
<troubled> yes, if you resize the volume and not the underlying file system
<troubled> for ext2/3, that should happen automagically for you though (unless you got a brain dead debian stable that decided to break lvm this year....)
<bullgard4> What is the executable file name of the 'Disk Mounter 2.22.2' applet for mounting and unmounting block volumes?
<UnknownUser56> ah
<troubled> ive ran lvm for probably 10 years now and havent lost a single volume to it
<Ximal> hey ikonia ... how do I enable usbfs on ubuntu ?
<troubled> resizes for ext2/3 used to always call the tool to do the fs for ya (resize2fs), but on etch, i think it was broken last I checked
<djiezes> Anyone know if Ubuntu will offer me the new nvidia drivers (v 180) through the 'restricted drivers' application, or will I have to download those manually?
<ikonia> djiezes: it may do in time, not at the moment
<djiezes> ikonia: any idea how long? i prefer installing them through this default application. am willing to wait a little...
<ikonia> djiezes: why do you need the 180 ones?
<ikonia> djiezes: it may never off them, depends on the development roadmap
<djiezes> ikonia: they should solve the problem with compiz artifacts (titlebar decoration etc).
<kanhiya78> hello everybody ; give me a solution of this question when i click on install updates in update manager i got a message that i am going to install software that can't  be authenticated
<troubled> UnknownUser56: well, probably closer to 7 years, but still. its pretty good. Any time I need space, its just a matter of running lvresize on a volume and adding space to another one, while in single user mode
<djiezes> ikonia: okay thx, i will download them then. thx for the answer
<kanhiya78> what should i do?
<ikonia> djiezes sorry it's not what your looking for
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, it means that you added a repo that doesn't have a key associated with it.
<Hikefu> I think.
<djiezes> ikonia: no problem, it's an answer to my question :)
<Hikefu> What repos did you add?
<UnknownUser56> troubled:thanks ,I will be using it :)
<Pavlz> we need of a software similar to winrpt, totally free software GNU General Public License
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: i do not know because i am new to linux and what to do to overcome
<fde> Pavlz: umm, so what does winrpt do?
<troubled> UnknownUser56: although, i also usually install a small minimal CLI only debian in 1gig or so that I can boot to work on my main install and do lvm commands on the root fs. otherwise, init 1, is usually enough to umount my /usr, /var, /home and /tmp and move space around
<kanhiya78> 92 updates are available to me
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: now what to do? which one to install
<troubled> UnknownUser56: plus, adding a new drive is cake, just make a partition (or multiple if you ever want the abiility to install another os on it) and assign each partition as a volume. you can migrate data to and from any drive if you ever need to reclaim one of the partitions
<Hikefu> It shouldn't be a problem to update. To be certain, can you past a copy of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<fde> kanhiya78: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-keyring ... once that's installed, it should be fine to ignore it, I doubt you even know how to add other repos  ;)
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, if you haven't added sources, simply do what fde said.
<troubled> UnknownUser56: example: new 100gig drive (easy numbers), make 10x10gig partitions and add them to a volume group (say "volumes"), then if you need to install windows, you can always migrate off the first partition of the 10, kill it and make it windows
<kmg_> troubled: sorry, i lost connectivity there
<troubled> kmg_: wb
<onats> what's the best way to manage multiple ubuntu desktops?
<onats> is there such a utility?
<kmg_> troubled: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<joshhunt> I know this probably isnt the best place to ask...
<joshhunt> but would i be able to get some help with getting ssh over http(s) to work
<fde> Pavlz: are you going to answer my question, or do you expect us to track down that software, and figure out what it does ourselves? Many here haven't used Windows in a long time.
<troubled> kmg_: hmm, so its not read only? hmm
<Pavlz> http://www.vectorweb.it/index.php?language=en&page=prodotti&gruppo=203&prod=WinRPT
<troubled> kmg_: you shouldn't be getting any read only filesystem errors. its currently rw, and you have no seperate /var
<troubled> kmg_: what sort of stuff was complaining about /var?
<joshhunt> I have tried both http://dag.wieers.com/howto/ssh-http-tunneling/ and http://www.mtu.net/~engstrom/ssh-proxy.php and they both didnt work
<fde> Pavlz: based on that, I know of nothing... see if it'll work with wine  :/
<ikonia> kmg_: please put df -h in the pastebin please
<troubled> ikonia: was thinking that too, but it said read-only specifically
<ikonia> lets find out
<troubled> thought permissions, but its should be root only anyways. and all his daemons should be starting as root
<troubled> plus, he is in init 1 from a boot that had the problem, so it would still be ro if an error did remount ro
<yerchin> !iso | yerchin
<ubottu> yerchin, please see my private message
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: here is my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/73798/
<qinglange1> here are many people
<qinglange1> everytime
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: i also installed what fde said
<zhai> guys.. how can i download flashplayer??
<icqnumber> hello peeople, does this stream works for you: gst-launch -m playbin uri="mmsh\://broadcast01.station.ru/rusradio" ?  and if it end up with an error, can you try this one gst-launch -m playbin uri="mms\://broadcast01.station.ru/rusradio" ? (because this one have to work)  can you confirm this issue with the mmsh stream? i need this for the bug investigation...
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, it looks like the repo you added for openoffice (to get version 3 beta I presume) is giving you the message. You can install without incident.
<onats> !net
<onats> how do i do a net install?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net
<zhai> would somebody help me?
<kmg_> troubled: it seemed like the only errors I was getting were in /var, for instance I tried doing sudo dpkg --configure -a and it said some section of /var was read-only
<fde> zhai: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras ... it'll set you up with most everything you'll need codecs and plugins wise
<troubled> kmg_: whats your free space look like anyways?
<troubled> kmg_: df -h /
<zhai> but i cant watch any anime on crunchyroll
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: can i install all of them
<kmg_> 1.6G
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, yes, you can install them
<troubled> kmg_: well, kinda low, but still not zero :/
<kmg_> yeah
<kmg_> can't delete mah pr0nz
<troubled> kmg_: lol
<kmg_> if I gotta delete mah pr0nz what's the point of fixing it?
<nickh> zhai: Which Flash Player would you like to use?  You can find the Adobe/Macromedia version or the GTK version in the Package Manager in Ubuntu.
<troubled> kmg_: hmm, you said you have a half install?
<kmg_> yeah
<zhai> adobe...
<fde> nickh: he wants to use adobe's... I already told him to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<troubled> kmg_: try that dpkg command now in single user mode and see what it says
<zhai> GTK?
<fde> zhai: do as I said
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: many people on this channel says that ooo3 has not been tested yet and i should not install  it
<zhai> i think im not using tat version of ubuntu...
<kmg_> okay lemme get back into that
<zhai> can i download it fde?
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, well it is a beta and it is doubtful that there is anything you need in it that it pressing. I'd stick with OO2 personally.
<zhai> or were can i download it?
<fde> zhai: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<fde> zhai: Applications > Accessories > Terminal  and type what I said  :/
<zhai> i really dunno.. my prof just install it here
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, though if you don't mind the occasional crash until the kinks are worked out, it shouldn't be a problem.
<zhai> ill try it fde.. thnxs
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Codemaster|Mobil> okay, so i'm attempting to remove a package and, for the life of me, I am unable to remove it - I keep getting these "subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2" errors
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: how to get rid of these notifications
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: i do not want to install ooo3
 * fde hates arguing with n00bs... why can't they just do as they're told?!?
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: what command are you using to get that error?
<Codemaster|Mobil> anyone have any idea how I can forcably remove the package or something? I've already tried --force-remove-essential or whatnot as a parameter to dpkg
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip: the current command I was attempting was sudo aptitude purge gjdoc
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and either remove the line for openoffice 3 or comment it out with a #
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: try sudo apt-get --purge remove gjdoc
<fde> Codemaster|Mobil: what is the output of dpkg -P --force-all <package> ?
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, then sudo apt-get update and you're set
<ActionParsnip> !info gjdoc
<ubottu> gjdoc (source: gjdoc): documentation generation framework for java source files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.9-1 (intrepid), package size 1553 kB, installed size 4212 kB
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: now i got a message that i can install only 10 updates
<sidewalk> anyone using Google Gadgets under Ubuntu 8.10?
<Codemaster|Mobil> fde: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<jdk1976> i need a FAST ubuntu download. any suggestions?
<kmg_> trouble: root# dpkg --configure -a / dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, well it may be that the oo3 source had the updates
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip: same error
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: try sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --purge remove gjdoc
<troubled> jdk1976: p2p? jigdo?
<ActionParsnip> jdk1976: if you want the Ubuntu ISO, get it via torrents
<radoen> hello
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, then just install those and you should be good to go.
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip: the sudo apt-get -f install provides me with the same error
<ActionParsnip> jdk1976: bit more information please
<zhai> yo fde..
<jdk1976> thanks guys. good idea
<zhai> no adobe flashplayer was found
<kanhiya78> Hikefu:  problem solved by unchecking three options from software sources and all of them was checked
<Codemaster|Mobil> zhai: sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree
<radoen> i've problem whit acpi on my asus laptop, battery status is unknow and i cant trim lcd's
<kmg_> troubled: root# dpkg --configure -a / dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: sudo dpkg -P gjdoc
<fde> zhai: ok... then go to System > Administration > Software Sources and make sure all boxes in the first tab are checked
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip, fde: so yeah, i'm kind of stuck
<zhai> is tat the code?
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip: same thing
<erbi> troubled: I have the 177.80 version of NVIDIA driver, and i tried installing 177.82 but I do not think 177.82 is installed properly. In my nvidia-settings , the NVIDIA driver version says its 177.80 while the OPENGL version is 177.82
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: i checked only community maintained and canonical supported options
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: can you give me the output of the sudo dpkg -P command please
<fde> Codemaster|Mobil: you can make the postrm script just exit ... but idk if I should be telling anyone how to do that in here...
<Codemaster|Mobil> fde: yeah i was tempted to do that
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2; same as always
<kanhiya78> Hikefu:  can i check properitary drivers for devices
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: thats all?
<Hikefu> and zhai, it is adobe-flashplugin
<fde> Codemaster|Mobil: can you throw the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/package.postrm up onto a pastebin?
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip: well, it mentions it's having issues removing gjdocs and that is the reason why it is unable to remove it; there is nothing really special otherwise
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, you can if you don't mind using proprietary drivers
<Codemaster|Mobil> fde: sure
<nickh> radoen: Yeah, I've had some issues with ACPI and the R-Mode nVidia (177) drivers also -- Shutdown does not work quite right, however Suspend/Sleep does.  Go Figure.
<fde> Codemaster|Mobil: where package is the package in question of course
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, some people object for various reasons, to support opensource for instance
<kanhiya78> Hikefu: ok thanks for help
<Hikefu> kanhiya78, np.
<troubled> kmg_: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/status
<radoen> s nickh?
<radoen> *so
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: this may help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/troubleshooting-debian-ubuntu-package-upgrades-removals.html
<_coredump_> mahlzeit
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: replace the octopussy with gjdoc (or whatever)
<Codemaster|Mobil> fde: ah, i see; it's calling rebuild-gcj-db, which might be an issue in that I am removing/reinstalling gcj ;)
<kmg_> troubled: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2185811 Nov 17 18:40 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Codemaster|Mobil> hm, although, that executiable still exists....
<troubled> kmg_: apt-get -f install
<Codemaster|Mobil> fde: http://pastebin.com/m61e19418
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: same kind of error here
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: http://forum.soft32.com/linux/uninstall-kicker-ftopict282593.html
<nickh> radoen: I was saying that I have had ACPI issues as well - I have a Sager NP-3880V laptop with Intrepid & nVidia (177) drivers.
<radoen> and all works fine?
<kmg_> troubled: W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock              /              E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip: your thing seemd to do the trick, yup
<fde> Codemaster|Mobil: you can go ahead and just comment the if fi statement and try again....
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: which one?
<Codemaster|Mobil> fde: yeah, ActionParsnip's link did the trick
<Codemaster|Mobil> commenting out the "set -e" line
<troubled> kmg_: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Codemaster|Mobil> hm, i wonder what set -e even does.....
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: awesome
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip: thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: man sh ;)
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip: true ;x
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: or man set
<fde> Most all postrm scripts have that line... weird it would be the reason... oh well
<nickh> radoen: At the moment, no, all is not fine - everything works EXCEPT Soft-Shutdown. I am investigating the issue, I will post my findings here when I have some answers.
<ActionParsnip> Codemaster|Mobil: or man its fixed leave it alone :D
<Codemaster|Mobil> ah i see, if it isn't interactive, just kills itself
<Codemaster|Mobil> is the -e
<nickh> radoen: Just wanted to let you know that you are not the only one.
<Codemaster|Mobil> quite interesting :o
<kmg_> troubled: -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 <date/time> /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ActionParsnip> well im glad we got there
<ActionParsnip> packages are handybut you can really get unstuck if the organisation becomes corrupted
<erbi> I have the 177.80 version of NVIDIA driver, and i tried installing 177.82 but I do not think 177.82 is installed properly. In my nvidia-settings , the NVIDIA driver version says its 177.80 while the OPENGL version is 177.82
<fde> Actually, his link says to just replace the /bin/sh -e line with just /bin/sh ... not remove set -e ... I'm confused, but whatever, I'll get over it  :P
<ActionParsnip> bigger fish to fry
<troubled> kmg_: lsattr /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<yerchin> I don't have permissions to execute the content on my DVD, can anyone help?
<radoen> ok
<Codemaster|Mobil> yerchin: what kind of error does it provide and what is the content ;P
<ActionParsnip> yerchin: mount it so you have execte permissions, or copy the data to HDD and run it from there
<yerchin> How do I mount it?
<ActionParsnip> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Codemaster|Mobil> ActionParsnip probably has more of an idea than i do, rather, haha
<jdk1976> WOW. thanks for the torrent suggestion. I'm downloading ubuntu at 1meg/sec, about 15 minutes dl time
<deus__> so gsynaptic doesnt work anymore
<Codemaster|Mobil> jdk1976: wow
<yerchin> Actually I just checked and it is mounted.
<kmg_> troubled: ------------------- /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<erbi> d
<deus__> how do i edit the settings for my laptop touchpad?
<yerchin> No permissions.
<troubled> kmg_: https://stage.maemo.org/svn/maemo/projects/haf/trunk/dpkg/lib/dbmodify.c  suggests that error is from an EACCESS error, but you are root and the perms look fine. unless they have some sort of lock file :/
<ActionParsnip> if more people seeded itd be faster
<deus__> im on intrepid offcurse
<yerchin> No errors either, I just can't open it.
<jdk1976> it's a torrent i fpound on the ubuntu site itself  http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/intrepid/alternate/
<fde> yerchin: if there are no errors, how do you know its a permissions issue?
<ActionParsnip> yerchin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59658
<ActionParsnip> jdk1976: make sure you download the md5sum and check it
<yerchin> I don't know what else it could be if WINE doesn't execute it but has done so with every other CD
<jdk1976> k
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | jdk
<ubottu> jdk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<fde> jdk1976: not many people use the alternate install cd... so it won't have many seeders at all... best to just grab it from a regular ftp site probably...
<kmg_> HMM
<jdk1976> 53 seeds for this torrent
<troubled> kmg_: what about "aptitude install"?
<mejdi8580> bonjour tout le monde
<troubled> kmg_: you are root right now right?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | majd
<ubottu> majd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jdk1976> i'm installing ubuntu on my wife's macbook air today
<jdk1976> muahahaha
<_cerberus_> Hey all, I'm attempting to connect to my computer running hardy-heron using a dumb terminal over a serial port. I run '/sbin/getty /dev/rfcomm0 38400 vt100' and am presented with a login prompt on the dumb terminal. When I enter my username however I'm greeted with the message 'No utmp entry. You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"' Any ideas what the problem could be?
<ActionParsnip> yerchin: can you give use the output of mount please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | yerchin
<ubottu> yerchin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zhai> guys.. where can i download the latest version of ubuntu?
<fde> kmg_: are you running synaptic or the add/remove tool or anything else when you're trying this command? only one apt frontend can run at a time...
<jdk1976> I'm going to show her what a real os can do
<vega> hm, i have 2 users on intrepid, one that's logged in X, when i try to "switch user" to the other one it says it cannot start X, why? i mean if X is already running fine, what config is the other one trying to use??
<yerchin> what do I type in command line to get that?
<ne2k__> jdk1976: you mean Windows Vista?
<troubled> kmg_: curious, what happens when you run: touch /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jdk1976> HAHAHA
<ActionParsnip> _cerberus_: http://aplawrence.com/SCOFAQ/FAQ_scotec2no_utmp.html
<r3dxp> hello, I disabled gdm so my box starts up in console. When I login through console and before i type startx to start x server, i wish to have my wireless connection and all my network connections to run on startup. Current setting is configured so that all my network connections (network-manager) are loaded after startx is executed.
<Codemaster|Mobil> jdk1976: just don't erae any of her data ;)
<jdk1976> i can't tell you how many windows vista machines i've turned into gutsy machinies
<fde> zhai: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/release/  should probably grab the torrent if you have a client for it.
<Luke771> jdk1976: geeks DO use the alternate install (it's way quicker than the Live CD + GUI install thingy), and even tho Ubuntu isn't a real-geek distro, the alternate install is very popular among experienced users, so if you don't get seeders, something must be wrong with your bittorrent setp.... or more simply, you just need to let it run until it catches some seeders
<r3dxp> how do i change it so that my wireless connection works as soon as the computer boots normally ?
<ActionParsnip> r3dxp: then you need to configure wifi in /etc/network/interfaces
<troubled> erbi: sorry, not sure what your problem is, so stop reapeating it to me in every channel :p
<erbi> sorry
<Codemaster|Mobil> jdk1976: possibly a router issue, as well, concerning the torrent
<kmg_> troubled: it gives me the same "you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'" message twice, once at the beginning and once at the end of aptitude install, in the middle it goes from "Reading package lists... Done" to "Initializing package states... Done"
<_cerberus_> ActionParsnip: cheers, I'll have a look
<jdk1976> Luke771: 8 min left on this dl
<troubled> kmg_: just wondering if aptitude maybe correct itself better
<fde> kmg_: did you try that command? apt is great about telling you what is wrong....
<jdk1976> 770KB/s
<jdk1976> MONSTER speed
<Luke771> good
<r3dxp> how can i view current internet settings so that i can write them to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Luke771> good
<troubled> fde: he has this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179575
<ActionParsnip> r3dxp: this will circumvent your network manager settings
<zhai> client?
 * fde got about 2mb/s when downloading Ubuntu
<kmg_> troubled: cannot touch `/var/lib/dpkg/lock': Read-only file system
<kmg_> fde: I'm running in single-user mode
<ActionParsnip> r3dxp: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<jdk1976> fde, so that took all of what, 7 minutes?
<troubled> kmg_: oh really hmmm
<fde> troubled: yuck
<troubled> kmg_: run "whoami"
<ActionParsnip> r3dxp: ive not used a network manager before, I always edit that file, just fill it in yourself, there are guides everywhere
<_cerberus_> ﻿ActionParsnip: I'm fairly certain it's not a problem with the utmp as I can log on to the machine locally
<nickh> Have a wonderful night --err morning, all. So Long for now.
<kmg_> troubled: root
<ActionParsnip> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Luke771> oh, I have an nvidia problem too, like erbi
<ikonia> kmg_ why ar eyou root
<fde> jdk1976: if that, I started it, made coffee, and got to installing  :P
<ikonia> kmg_: the root account is locked in ubuntu
<troubled> ikonia: recovery
<zhai> yo fde.. so ill do some reformat again?
<jdk1976> hehe
<ikonia> ahhh
<fde> zhai: depends how you partitioned, but probably, yes
<fus10nx> What would be the best way to keep track of which files mplayer has played and keep them in a file or database or something? I'm just trying to keep track of EVERY time it plays 1.mpg, 2.mpg, 3.mpg, etc. becuase I have a ton of files in a constant loop and I'd like to keep track of them in a solid way. ANy suggestions?
<troubled> stuff giving him ro fs errors as root, only for like /var though
<troubled> kmg_: what about "touch /var/test"
<samson_> slt netcrash
<ActionParsnip> !paste > yerchin
<ubottu> yerchin, please see my private message
<ikonia> troubled: do you have the output of df ?
<jdk1976> apparently instaling ubuntu on macbook air  is pretty easy. i'm looking forward to finding out, and seeing how the compiz effects work on it
<troubled> ikonia: ya, hes got like 1.6g free
<ikonia> troubled: still got the url ?
<ActionParsnip> jdk1976: you'll need ndiswrapper for wifi
<Luke771> anyone got nvidia gf9800GT to work under 8.10? how? the driver 177 won't work and nvidia-driver-new that worked perfectly under 8.04 isn't available any more
<kmg_> troubled: cannout touch /var/test: read-only file syste
<kmg_> m
<jdk1976> ActionParsnip:  thanks
<r3dxp> ah thanks ActionParsnip
<erUSUL> fus10nx: make a wrapper script that calls mplayer *and* logs the file is about to play
<troubled> ikonia: he typed it here since he cant pastebin
<troubled> ikonia: his whole /var appears to be locked from root somehow
<zhai> fde: u mean bitTorrent??
<jdk1976> someone can't pastebin?
<ikonia> kmg_: what disk is /var mounted on
<ikonia> kmg_: as in what device letter
<ikonia> kmg_: sorry device file
<troubled> its not, its all one fs as /dev/sda1
<zhai> it wil reformat everything?
<fde> zhai: bittorrent is a torrent client....
<r3dxp> what if my wlan0 is my wireless card, and it needs to connect to my router, how would i input the SSID and WPA pw and such?
<yerchin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73808/
<ikonia> kmg_: you can do touch /root/test
<fde> zhai: I meant the .torrent file
<kmg_> ikonia: /var is not a seperate mount from / which is /dev/sda1
<troubled> so far it sounds like only /var
<ikonia> kmg_: run touch /root/test
<troubled> he ran an fsck earlier on it as well with no errors :/
<gaintsura> is there a way to filter all files of internal_uibox_*.jpg via nautilus or pcmanfm?
<kmg_> ikonia: no, read-only file system
<erUSUL> r3dxp: System>Preferences>Network configuration... but you should not need to. does an icon with two computers appear on the top right corner of your desktop?
<troubled> and his mount shows rw
<r3dxp> yes
<ikonia> kmg_ can you please do mount /dev/sda1 -o rw /mnt please
<troubled> < kmg_> troubled: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<yerchin> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73808/
<r3dxp> but i wish to automatically connect to my router on startup BEFORE i execute the command startx to load x server
<erUSUL> r3dxp: click on it. Do you see your ap in the menu ?
<kmg_> cannot touch /root/test: read-only file system
<ikonia> troubled on error remount-ro
<jdk1976> ...and god created torrents
<troubled> ikonia: i see that, but mount should be reporting accurately, and it says rw
<erUSUL> r3dxp: it should appear with a bar showing the signal strengh
<troubled> oh nm, thats not a full paste
<ikonia> kmg_: please do "mount -o rw /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<r3dxp> yes
<erUSUL> r3dxp: click on it
<r3dxp> and ?
<troubled> kmg_: might i suggest: mount -o remount,rw /
<erUSUL> it should try to connect to that ap/network
<samson_> hello
<fde> zhai: you get what I said? got disconnected briefly...
<ikonia> troubled stick it on a /mnt mount point first to ovoid any overlap courrption (if there was any damage)
<ikonia> avoid even
<r3dxp> erUSUL: you are misunderstanding my question, what i am asking is, i want my wireless connection to work on normal boot, BEFORE i run startx to load x server
<ikonia> r3dxp put the settings in your inetrfaces file then
<troubled> ikonia: his on it now though, so you would want a bind mount in that case
<zhai> fde: yeah.. im about to download it now.. but im having a hard time downloadingit
<troubled> kmg_: anyways, after you mount/remount it, try touch again
<ikonia> torgrim_: as it's read only you shouldn't have to bind mount (fingers crossed)
<ikonia> troubled: sorry for you
<r3dxp> where can i find settings?
<ikonia> r3dxp: in your interfaces file
<troubled> ikonia: ya np. odd that its reporting no errors on fsck and its reporting mounted as rw atm
<fde> zhai: what is the issue?
<troubled> ikonia: somethin isn't right either way
<samson_> n=bartosz@87-205-11-36.ip.netia.com.pl
<r3dxp> yeah, but where do i include the SSID / pw to the wireless network ?
<ikonia> troubled: depends what the error is, may not be a file system corruption error, could be no inodes
<ActionParsnip> r3dxp: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ikonia> troubled: df -i is your friend ;)
<r3dxp> thanks
<r3dxp> ill look
<troubled> ikonia: aye, but that would still report 0% to him iirc
<ikonia> yes, I suppose that would come up as a space issue
<ikonia> unless - it can't write to /var due to space at boot time so mounts it read-only
<troubled> kmg_: probably best to give us the exact output of "df -hi /"
<troubled> ive never seen a full disk remount ro though for space
<ikonia> troubled I've see it for specific logging issues
<ikonia> never on ubuntu though
<troubled> anyways, time to narrow it down some more
<fde> r3dxp: System > Preferences > Network Configuration ... edit the wireless connection and add it to there
<troubled> he did mention he had _alot_ of pr0n though heh
<ActionParsnip> fde: he's in single user mode so that wont come into play
<fde> People underestimate the benefits of smart partitioning.... really hate that Ubuntu by default dumps everything into /
<kmg_> ikonia: actually, everything I touch says read-only file system
<kmg_> ikonia: but if I do like `touch /root' it says touch: setting times of `root': read-only file system
<kmg_> I can't write to anything
<kmg_> oops
<kmg_> ls
<FloodBot2> kmg_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kmg_> i can't mkdir /test
<Frogzoo> fde: separate /home should be default
<fde> Frogzoo: yes, but it isn't  :(
<troubled> kmg_: can you type out the output of "df -hi /" for us plz?
<kmg_> sorry im having connectivity problems
<fde> ActionParsnip: wait, r3dxp and kmg_ are in single user mode?
<YOSI> Hi
<troubled> ikonia: also, the error for dpkg source says that error msg is an EACCESS
<YOSI> Anybody here is using jdownloader???
<ikonia> troubled can't write to /var - so no surprise
<zhai> i think i cnt download it.. im having some connection problems
<troubled> ya true
<YOSI>  Anybody here is using jdownloader???
<fde> zhai: ugh, then just grab the regular iso file for i386 ... you might be using a version of Ubuntu that didn't have a torrent client
<troubled> im debating of a "mount -o remount,ro /" and running another fsck though
<fde> !repeat @ YOSI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat @ yosi
<troubled> well, pending the output of df
<fde> !repeat > YOSI
<ubottu> YOSI, please see my private message
<kmg_> troubled: I did mount -o remount,rw / and now it's not read-only, I ran dpkg --configure -a and it seems to be working
<ActionParsnip> fde: dont worry i gave him a guide to edit the interfaces file
<troubled> kmg_: hmm, well thats good. but odd that mount reported it as rw before
<YOSI>  Anybody here is using jdownloader??
<fde> YOSI: stop repeating... no one is using it  :/
<erUSUL> troubled: heard once that output of "mount" command can not be trusted it is better to check "cat /proc/mounts"
<K_Dallas> Good morning folks! Recently my mplayer (ubuntu hardy) didn't produce any audio output and I reinstalled the packaged in the hope to solve the problem (it used to work just fine) with no avail. Then I used -ao esd and voila! It was all right. Isn't it supposed to use alsa?
<troubled> erUSUL: ya, just thought about that
<sKeiths> does 'apt-get install ee' work for anyone? version 8.10 - i'm getting 'E: Couldn't find package ee'
<erUSUL> K_Dallas: no esd is allright. pulseaudio is compatible with esd
<fde> K_Dallas: its supposed to use pulseaudio ... which has esd support
<erUSUL> !pulseaudio | K_Dallas
<ubottu> K_Dallas: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<troubled> erUSUL: still, the odd thing is that he ran an fsck without error, so it shouldnt have came up. and clearly it wasnt a space problem since he is using it now fine
<fde> K_Dallas: you can make that permanent in /etc/mplayer/config (I think that's where?)
<kmg_> troubled: its running dpkg on tons of stuff, i'm gonna switch over to x-chat because empathy is totally sucking right now and once its done ill write up my df -hi
<K_Dallas> thanks erUSUL but it used to be working fine without me fixing the -ao, now i have to set the audioout put otherwise it owuldnt work
<K_Dallas> fde, true
<kmg_> brb
<erUSUL> troubled: i did not follow the issue closely...
<troubled> kmg_: well, if its running, its not likely inode issue
<fde> K_Dallas: probably nothing else was occupying the devices before when you ran mplayer...
<K_Dallas> fde, I see
<erUSUL> K_Dallas: maybe somehow the ~/.mplayer/config changed?
<troubled> kinda hard to get the poor guy to go through the logs to try find the error though. especially since he cant pastebin
<erUSUL> K_Dallas: in mine i have ao=pulse
<YOSI> please anyone willing to help?
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, i see. i am going to look into the config right now
<fde> YOSI: maybe if you ask a question more developed than "anyone using jdownloader"...
<troubled> erUSUL: iirc, mount displays from /etc/mtab, but that would still mean that the system was ro from the start, but shouldnt have happened on a clean fs unless something happened on startup
<r3dxp> how do i setup my wireless connection & router login info to my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<troubled> oh well, least its working. just very odd behaviour given his symptoms
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, in the config file in my home directory, there was nothing, in the global setting here is what it says:
<K_Dallas> ao=pulse,alsa,
<K_Dallas> should i change it to: ao = sdl:esd
<kmg_> troubled: i think it was the ubuntu recovery mode thing
<fde> r3dxp: look in man interfaces ... then type /Examples  ... I believe there is one that is exactly what you need
<YOSI> well i installed the jdownloader...it uses java so in installed a .jar file... but i dont know how to run the program since there is not any link in the meno or the desktop
<kmg_> troubled: i'm pretty sure i was able to write to the drive before I ran that and went into single-user mode
<troubled> kmg_: possibly. never used it before though
<YOSI> i dont know ho to make a link to this program
<fde> YOSI: jar whatever.jar
<kmg_> troubled: and I got to it by doing init 1
<YOSI> what?
<fde> YOSI: that is how you run the .jar
<regebro> Hmm. I don't know much about sound, but should there really be an ALC889 codec with my Intel ICH8 card? (MacBook).
<troubled> kmg_: did it finish yet?
<erUSUL> K_Dallas: no; pulse,alsa seems like a good setting for me
<erUSUL> K_Dallas: not sure why it fails
<YOSI> i run the jar already and installed
<kmg_> troubled: it's still going.  it's probably gotta do like half the 8.04 -> 8.10 upgrade packages =P
<YOSI> but i want to run the program....should i run the jar again??
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, darn! now I have to use -ao esd each time I use mplayer
<troubled> kmg_: ooh, well hope you got the space hehe
<fde> YOSI: ok... java executables are all in .jar format... so you have to do the same for the program itself
<kmg_> troubled: and of course I'm in single user mode so I can't access the other ttys
<YOSI> ok, but where is the program installed?
<kmg_> troubled: yeah, im pretty sure I do
<troubled> kmg_: well, you could have started another tty, but thats okay :)
<fde> YOSI: no idea... sudo updatedb && locate jdownloader
<sKeiths> If there is no ee package. how best for me to install ee?
<YOSI> thanks will try that
<r3dxp> fde : what do i do with /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/net-interfaces.gz ?
 * Mustinet`aFk is away: Gone away for now
<gynterk> hello, latest ubuntu, how to get PHP working with PDF support?
<troubled> fde: updatedb as root isnt a great idea btw. it will index dir's that normally would be hidden or stripped
<gynterk> any packages for that purpose?
<bazhang> !away > Mustinet`aFk
<ubottu> Mustinet`aFk, please see my private message
<lianimator1> !away > lianimator1
<ubottu> lianimator1, please see my private message
<kmg_> troubled: thanks for the help by the way, hopefully all this mess will be miraculously fixed once i finish the dist-upgrade
<kmg_> troubled: i'm pretty sure that my x configuration is just all messed up from the half-install
<kmg_> ikonia: thank you as well
<troubled> fde: should be: sudo /etc/cron.daily/find   or source /etc/updatedb.conf first
<ikonia> kmg_: you guys got there on your own
<C0p3rn1c> how does sat tv work on the pc/linux ?
<fde> r3dxp: ahhh... they moves it... open that via zcat (although here it says its not there  :/ )
<shirish> hi all, dumb question on ubuntu we use bash or sh as shell? also how to find out what shell am I using?
<troubled> kmg_: well, i would take a look through your dmesg and syslog's for a possible messages as to what causes the mount ro on error in the first place
<fde> troubled: you can't updatedb as a normal user unless they changed that recently....
<C0p3rn1c> I recently installed a dreambox(decoder device that runs linux), it can decode sat tv without a card??
<fde> troubled: cron runs it daily already though
<troubled> fde: ya, use sudo still, just dont run updatedb directly unless you sourced the conf for the env vars first
<troubled> fde: if you run updatedb (on debian at least) as root, it will index all the stuff normal users cant see for security reasons
<ChrisBeswick> hi, i was in here yesterday looking for help setting up a remote control with my computer. sadly no one knew what i was talking about, but i did manage to finally work it out. from the forums it seems a few people have had this problem, with no real answers, so is there a place i can put a "howto" to help people in the same situation as i found myself?
<troubled> ie: everything
<erUSUL> shirish: dash is default sh in ubuntu
<kmg_> troubled: i'll do that
<shirish> erUSUL: how did you found out?
<troubled> kmg_: this isn't the first time thats happened?
<jim_p> hello
<u7pL> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0 sector 1431176 * what is this ?
<pw-toxic> ölaksdjföalskdjföalskdjf
<fde> troubled: not entirely sure why that's a bad thing... still can't access the files...
<pw-toxic> sry ;)
<erUSUL> shirish: i knew it but do "ls -l $(which sh)"
<shirish> erUSUL: also are shell and terminal same or different things
<kmg_> troubled: first time it's happened like this before.  I've had to fsck my disk before when my processor overheated
<rconan> is it possible to do the jack retasking on Realtek audio under linux?
<erUSUL> shirish: i spect knew users to get bash by default as login shell. i use zsh
<troubled> fde: but they may not know the files exist in the first place. plus you also index potentionally millions of more files on removable media and stuff that wouldnt otherwise be pruned
<kmg_> troubled: there were just a bunch of things foing on at once this time
<zhai> fde.. i havent download them yet,,
<shirish> erUSUL: on my system it shows dash as linked from /bin/sh
<erUSUL> shirish: like in any other ubuntu out there. i told you :)
<zhai> um btw guys.. is ubuntu possible to acquire some virus?
<troubled> zhai: sure, likely? no
<zhai> is there any antivirus applicable here?
<ikonia> zhai: it is possible, but the definition of virus's is not what you'd expect on a windows platform
<troubled> a virus is just a malicious program after all
<ChrisBeswick> it could get one, but its not likely, the usage is low, and the technical expertise of the users is generally higher that windows, so mostly virus writers don't bother
<ikonia> zamba: there is anyivirus applications, but to be honest for linux based fil systems they are mostly redundent due tot he different way "virus" or exploits workk
<fde> zhai: you can use anti-virus software sure... mostly to protect your windows using friends though
<troubled> zhai: chances are you would get a rootkit on *nix instead of a virus
<fde> zhai: viruses are much less effective on Linux boxes... even less effective if you have something like selinux
<kmg_> haha, yeah, gotta scan your own attachments before you forward emails
<zhai> oh  know i know
<Ximal> anyone here know how to install vmware ? i can't find it like i used to be able to as they took it from the repositories ... even the vmachine player..
<zhai> im just confused bec im about to connect my fone on my pc but im afraid it could get out of it
<fde> Ximal: it was removed because its non-free and virtualbox is reported to be faster by many... not to mention kvm
<jim_p> Ximal: download it from vmware and install it
<Ximal> whats kvm ? and itried but they don't have a deb file anymore since ubuntu doesn't carry it anymore ... kindof wierd
<erUSUL> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<shirish> erUSUL: is there any difference between shell and terminal or its the same thing given two names?
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<ChrisBeswick> is vmware still in the canonical commercial repostitory?
<Sektor__> troubled, remember the issue with the shared libraries this morning
<troubled> Sektor__: ya, how that go for ya?
<zamba> ikonia: there is? cool :)
<jim_p> ChrisBeswick: nope
<ikonia> zamba sorry, that wasn't for you
<erUSUL> shirish: well the shell is the interpreter of commands and scripts the terminal was the phisicall monitor+keyboard nowadays there exist only virtual terminals (VT) and terminal emulators (xterm; gnome-terminal etc)
<zamba> ikonia: i know :)
<ChrisBeswick> well that stops me giving that advice then :D
<jim_p> lol
<Sektor__> troubled, I asked a colleague who's pretty smart when it comes to linux issues, but he had to dig for an hour or so, and according to him, in linux the variables are shared, opposed to windows where each dll will have it's own copy of the global var
<erUSUL> shirish: but many people use both terms and others to refer to the comand line interface of unix
<Sektor__> troubled, you can modify this behaviour with the -fvisibility-ms-compat flag
<sKeiths> is there anyway I can use the 7.10 apt-get package database for 8.10?
<troubled> Sektor__: interesting that MS duplicates them and linux doesnt
<Sektor__> troubled, but you than have to export your functions: #define EXPORT __attribute__((visibility("default")))
<fde> sKeiths: no
<monadwr> sKeiths: Why would you want to?
<SlimeyPete> sKeiths: not really. You'll wind up with package dependency problems.
<sKeiths> trying to get 'ee' which is in 7.10
<fde> sKeiths: well, correction, you can, but you'd have to re-compile everything, the binaries wouldn't work
<shirish> hi all, keyboard stuff if CR stands for Carriage Return what would  LF and NL stand for?
<troubled> Sektor__: I suppose MS approach is to work around namespace issues or something perhaps?
<Sektor__> troubled, I was surprised too, this is definitely a recipe for disaster when porting applications
<monadwr> shirish: Line Feed, and NL is probably new line.
<troubled> Sektor__: ya, ive seen some of the junk you gotta go through when dealing with multi OS apps heh
<fde> sKeiths: you can add a 7.10 source repo... then apt-get -b source ee -t <whatever_7.10_codename_was>
<juanitos> sadfasdf
<Sektor__> troubled, I think it's just a different approach, in MS default visibility is hidden, whereas in linux default visibility is to export everything
<troubled> Sektor__: probably could have found that out in the gcc manpage, but god knows thats a week long read :)
<sKeiths> thanks fde. i'll try that now
<troubled> Sektor__: i figure they hide stuff so they dev's dont have to worry about conflicts in naming or something
<Sektor__> troubled, yeah, I went through a bunch of documentation, but the problem is very specific (not a lot of ppl had a ready answer) so I gave up, I'm too busy to delve deep into it
<omegaomni> hello?
<fde> !hello | omegaomni
<ubottu> omegaomni: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sektor__> troubled, in this case I don't think it's a lazy work around, I believe they just have a different idea about a 'shared library'
<omegaomni> im in need of some assistance.
<fde> omegaomni: great, tell us some details of the issue you're experiencing and we'll try to assist you.
<Sektor__> troubled, in windows (as far as I know, I'm not an authority on this issue) there is not a lot of difference between applications and dll's, linkage wise anyways
<omegaomni> thanks...my login screen service doesnt start...is there any way to start it during terminal?
<transporter> hello
<ablyss[mobile]> anybody use blue soleil
<fde> omegaomni: type: /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... any difference? if it still doesn't work, we'll look at the logs
<omegaomni> thanks...ima write that down
<jim_p> ablyss[mobile]: me, in windows
<Transporter> guys anyone here uses gnome???
<rconan> omegaomni, you'll have to use sudo for that
<fde> Transporter: nope, no one... except those that do
<ablyss[mobile]> jim_p: nice me too.  I haven't tried the linux version yet though, you?
<Sektor__> troubled, when linking a DLL in windows, everything is resolved and the result is some binary dll, whereas in linux you still have the concept of a library
<Kartagis> Transporter, yes
<jim_p> ablyss[mobile]: does it have a linux version too?
<Transporter> i needed some help getting started
<fde> rconan: ahh, forgot that
<ablyss[mobile]> jim_p: yes but trail version only ( limited to 5mbits before disconnecting )
<jim_p> Transporter: 99% of the people in here are in gnome i guess :P
<Transporter> well im basically new to linux
<TTilus> i'd like rhythmbox to transcode to mp3 when i throw music into my player.  i've selected mp3 as preferred format from settings but still rhythmbox transcodes to ogg.  :-/
<inflex> is there a NFS share/export management tool for Ubuntu ?
<jim_p> ablyss[mobile]: let me look
<Transporter> i dunno much I knw too much of winsucks
<inflex> (so I can share various directories to other Ubuntu boxes)
<Transporter> where should i start from????
<jim_p> ablyss[mobile]: do you need it for something particular?
<TTilus> inflex: would sshfs do what you want?
<jim_p> Transporter: synaptic is the best place to start!
<Sektor__> inflex, I believe SAMBA can help you with that
<wiwin> adhian
<Transporter> im just a bit confused
<craigtao> hello
<Sektor__> inflex, but that might be for the other way around, to access ubuntu box from windows
<inflex> No, I need to use NFS.  Bah, no matter, I'll hack it up in the /etc/exports file... just thought maybe Ubuntu would have something specific
<ablyss[mobile]> jim_p: no not really. Just trying to get an idea if people use it on linux
<Transporter> some ppl are saying that xfce or flux box should be for starters
<inflex> It's Ubuntu->Ubuntu  and many other *nix machines
<TTilus> inflex: check shares-admin
<Sektor__> ah
<jim_p> ablyss[mobile]: i checked on their site and it says its for 2 eepcs
<TTilus> inflex: or just right-click on folder and select "share"
<Transporter> will i encounter problems if i try with gnome first
<rconan> Transporter, if you're new using ubuntu with gnome is probably best
<rconan> Transporter, most of the easy-to-use bits of ubuntu work best on GNOMe
<Transporter> ooohhh is that so???
<jim_p> Transporter: xfce is for slower pcs, because xfce is lighter than gnome. anything in *box requires you to be a bit adept with linux and configurations
<fde> Transporter: its more a case of system resources, gnome is designed for beginners
<wisey> how do i get grub to recognise my vista installation. atm its only recognising ubuntu on the second disk!
<shirish> hi all, is there a command or way to find out the capabilities of xterm?
<jim_p> Transporter: what pc are you on?
<jim_p> shirish: all the commands?
<Transporter> lenovo y510
<asines> hi! does anyone know - if there is any soft in linux for dj-mixing??
<Transporter> laptop
<fde> wisey: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst ... it should have an example Windows entry... uncomment it and try it
<jim_p> asines: i had seen one a few days ago, wait
<fde> Transporter: more precisely...
<jim_p> Transporter: cpu, ram in it?
<shirish> jim_p: basically need info. about how much buffer is therein and stuff like that.
<Transporter> core 2 duo 2gb
<fde> Transporter: then Gnome will be fine
<rconan> gnome will run fine and is almost definitely the easiest
<asines> jim_p: oh nice. i'm waiting
<jim_p> asines: mixxx    http://www.mixxx.org/     i think its in the repos
<Transporter> i wiped out winsucks vista and loaded ubuntu
<jim_p> Transporter: gnome will run perfectly on it
<Transporter> i got bugged with vista
<asines> jim_p: thanx!
<Transporter> perfect
<jim_p> asines: yes it is!!!
<TTilus> i'd like rhythmbox to transcode to mp3 when i throw music into my player.  i've selected mp3 as preferred format from settings but still rhythmbox transcodes to ogg.  :-/
<Transporter> and what about a webcam software that u would recommend
<TTilus> Transporter: what you wanna do with your cam?
<jim_p> TTilus: you miss some gstreamer plugin to get it to mp3s i think
<Transporter> record and remove pics of myself on my webcam
<TTilus> jim_p: no i don't, soundconverter makes mp3s just fine
<Transporter> i heard about cheese but a bit hesitant
<jim_p> TTilus: unfortunately, i dont know the name of it :( it must end in -bar or -ugly
<jim_p> TTilus: let me search
<wisey> fde, shall i do this in ubuntu
<Ximal> i downloaded a file but it's extension is *.bundle .... what the heck is this and why can't i open it ?
<orgthingy> hi
<rconan> Ximal, what is the file?
<ikonia> Ximal: what are you trying to install
<orgthingy> is there a way to use something saner than stupid pulseaudio :P ?
<fde> wisey: uhh... yes
<jim_p> TTilus: do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<Ximal> vmware-player.bundle is the full files name
<TTilus> jim_p: pkg was gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ikonia> Ximal: run file against it
<TTilus> jim_p: and yes, i do have it
<Ximal> ikonia please put that in an example
<ikonia> Ximal: where did you get it
<Ximal> vmwARE.COM
<ikonia> Ximal: file $filename
<TTilus> jim_p: otherwise i dont think i would even have "CD quality (MP3)" on the list of possible formats
<jim_p> TTilus: try this too gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<TTilus> jim_p: whats fluendo?
<Ximal> error archive type not supported
<erUSUL> TTilus: a company
<jim_p> TTilus: this is some plugin of gstreamer used by brasero to make mp3s i think. try it
<ChrisBeswick> chmod +x vmware-player.buddle
<Teisei> Hi! I have a problem with Compiz. Whenever my laptop wakes up from sleep mode, my Compiz looks horrible ... skydome and cube caps are gone ...
<ChrisBeswick> then run it
<ChrisBeswick> from a terminal
<ChrisBeswick> ./vmware-player.bundle
<paul__> Hello, I need to install an application called Autodesk Maya Unlimited, in the installation guide it says that these 3 are the supported Linux OS's :
<Ximal> huh .. what's the x for ?
<paul__> • Red Hat® Enterprise Linux WS 4.0 update 4
<paul__> • Fedora Core 5
<paul__> • SUSETM 10.2
<paul__> Will this work on Ubuntu?
<FloodBot2> paul__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> Teisei: do not hibernate then. or stop compiz beforehand
<ChrisBeswick> to make it executable
<_spm_Draget> Is it possible that lftp 3.7.4 has a bug concerning ftps? When I connect, login and try 'ls', I get 'FEAT negotiation' all the time
<rconan> paul__, you can get it to work, it's difficult though
<ChrisBeswick> its a shell script installer
<jim_p> paul__: can you show us the page or the file you downloaded?
<pw-toxic> how can i open a file out of the console using the standard program for the associated file?
<K_Dallas> Q: I was reading the link given to me about pulseaudio and got a bit confused. Does hardy come with pulseaudio and if so, do I have to follow any of the steps given in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio to make it better or so? Thanks
<pw-toxic> i want to perform a "double click" on a file on my desktop  using the console
<ChrisBeswick> is there not an install guide?
<pw-toxic> well i just want to have the same result
<rconan> paul__, is this maya 2009? for 64-bit?
<Teisei> jim_p: But I like suspend mode because I don't want to restart my computer every half an hour or so ... So you suggest me to take effects off every time I want to suspend?
<paul__> jim_p: It is a pdf which I got along with the DVD
<paul__> ITS maya 2008 for 32-bit
<jim_p> pw-toxic: gnome-open file.txt
<fde> K_Dallas: I would recommend it, yes... as in hardy, pulseaudio was poor
<rconan> paul__, ok, that makes some things easier.
<K_Dallas> fde, great, thanks a lot
<rconan> paul__, you need to convert all the rpms to debs using alien and install
<jim_p> paul__: the installer is a .run, a .rpm or something?
<paul__> .rpm
<pw-toxic> jim_p: thx, but this is desktop dependant i think - i'd like to have a command which works for most linux desktops
<sw> hi
<jdk1976> currently installing ubuntu 8.10 on my wife's macbook air
<jdk1976> wooohooo
<TTilus> jim_p: how do i use that?  installed it already, but there was nothing added to available target formats nor rhythmbox plugin list
<jim_p> paul__: then sadly its an rpm :( although i dislike alien converting, you have to convert. pray it wont break anything
<fde> paul__: sudo aptitude install alien && sudo alien --to-deb whatever.rpm
<jrib> pw-toxic: does gvfs-open suit your needs?
<pw-toxic> jdk1976: ahh i need you ;) i want to buy the "new macbook" and i want to install ubuntu too
<pw-toxic> jdk1976: can i query you?
<jdk1976> it's been a while since i was this excited about a linux install
<jdk1976> sure
<K_Dallas> btw, i received the 8.10 CDs yesterday! It was pretty fast ;)
<pw-toxic> jrib: well i dont know what gvfs-open is ;)
<jim_p> pw-toxic: dunno then. you can also force it with an app, like ff opening html
<rconan> paul__, are there 4 rpms? two maya ones and two flex licensing ones?
<jdk1976> pw-toxic, yes
<craigtao> hello
<paul__> rconan: let me check
<shirish> is there a way to get a listing of all the codes supported by system? I mean by codes like ASCII, UTF-8, UTF-16 and others?
<radoen> where can I get the lastet beta of kernel just patched?
<_spm_Draget> What does 'FEAT negotiation' stand for? My ftps client (lftp) hangs at that point.
<jim_p> TTilus: dunno then, i dont use rhytmbox.
<TTilus> jim_p: ;)
<jim_p> TTilus: you can always use another app to do the converstion from audio cds
<jim_p> radoen: kernel.org maybe?
<TTilus> jim_p: humm, looks like there's a transcode format bug reported against rb ... gotta check that
<_spm_Draget> Does anyone know another command-line ftps client byside lftp?
<TTilus> jim_p: ive done just that, soundconvert works for me just fine
<bmagoha> hi all
<radoen> I know but where is the kernel just patched?
<waan> Can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu wont wake up from suspend. It's been like that since hardy
<jim_p> radoen: you want it on a .deb?
<radoen> no
<radoen> I need src
<jim_p> radoen: then kernel.org
<radoen> but just pachet at last beta release
<bmagoha> am using ubuntu 8.04 but there is this thing which causes windows to come up empty without the fields,
<bmagoha> i moved away from opensuse because of this it is also here?
<jim_p> bmagoha: fields?
<bmagoha> year
<radoen> The latest prepatch for the stable Linux kernel tree is:  	2.6.28-rc5
<paul__> rconan: these are the linux installation files : http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=examjd4.png
<radoen> but the link is the patch
<jim_p> bmagoha: can you please make an example?
<shogran> i cant get a program to run on my winblows virtual box
<radoen> i need the src whit the patch included
<bmagoha> when launching windows they just appear empty or squeezed in a corner. what is this?
<jrib> pw-toxic: I knew that didn't sound right.  gvfs-open is not what you want.  xdg-open is :)
<ikonia> radoen if you cant fund the source, you should'nt be building
<erUSUL> shogran: this is not a windows channel nor VBox users one...
<shogran> k
<jim_p> shogran: what program?
<shogran> jim_p war chess
<erUSUL> radoen: you have to aply the patch to the 2.6.27 sources
<rconan> paul__, that is different to 2009, I didn't have any aksusb things
<bmagoha> jim_p: when launching java appliacations sometimes windows appear without anything just a blank white window,
<ChrisBeswick> radoen you want the latest kernel sources? as in http://www.kernel.org/, or the ubuntu patched ones?
<jim_p> shogran: is it in 3d? vbox nas no 3d acceleration at all
<radoen> i need the lastet kernel beta
<ikonia> radoen nothing to do with ubuntu then
<erUSUL> radoen: or use ketchup
<jrib> radoen: why?
<paul__> rconan: i dont think the aksusbd makes a difference
<ChrisBeswick> then go to www.kernel.org and download it
<ikonia> radoen: this channel is for ubuntu isues only
<jim_p> bmagoha: so its java problem?
<erUSUL> !info ketchup | radoen
<ubottu> radoen: ketchup (source: ketchup): update utility for linux-kernel sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8+hg5533f6de130c-2 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<radoen> problem whit acpi
<shogran> jim_p got it.. ... darn you vbox.. darn dirty apes
<radoen> ubuntu kernel have problem with my acpi
<jim_p> shogran: well its not vbox fault!
<shogran> it wont wine either
<rconan> paul__, have you seen this page: http://zardoz-technomage.es/blog/3d/187/
<bmagoha> year am using java 6 currently
<jrib> !kernel > radoen
<ubottu> radoen, please see my private message
<rconan> paul__, that's pretty much what I did to install 2009
<shogran> yes it is.. they should have said hey.. maybe people want to do some 3d stuff
<bmagoha> what is this problem i saw it in opensuse and now here again!!!
<radoen> ok
<jrib> bmagoha: see if it happens if you turn off effects
<radoen> thanks
<paul__> rconan: alright thanks i'll try it out
<ChrisBeswick> radeon, i think the "ubuntu" way is listed here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<jim_p> shogran: no virtualization solution is as developed as to have PROPER 3d acceleration
<sKeiths> I downloaded sources and am trying to compile, but, cc compiler is missing and apt-get cc returns no cc package. any help on finding cc
<jrib> sKeiths: what are you compiling?
<bmagoha> jrib: hmm....compiz or what ?
<erUSUL> sKeiths: install build-essential
<jrib> bmagoha: yes, turn it off in your Appearance preferences
<shogran> i know.. im just venting at this point
<ikonia>  shogran please don't
<jim_p> bmagoha: try telling the system of the java runtime executable thing
<sKeiths> still 'ee' the easy editor. its been discontinued in the packages. thanks erUSUL
<radoen> ok I'm looking for an how-to to apply the patch to the kernel source code
<jim_p> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jim_p> bmagoha: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<lamego> the java text needs to be updated to openjdk
<jrib> radoen: 'man patch' is very readable
<jrib> joaopinto: the factoid or the wiki?
<joaopinto> jrib, the factoid, didn't checked the wiki
<bmagoha> jim_p: but there is only   one java in this machine?
<jrib> joaopinto: what part of the factoid?
<afief> Is there a way to install the KDE4.2 Beta in Ubuntu?
<jim_p> bmagoha: ok, choose it from the dialog box
<bmagoha> jim_p: There is only 1 program which provides java
<ikonia> afief: is there a package yet ?
<bmagoha> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<bmagoha> jim_p: which dialog box?
<joaopinto> jrib, since openjdk was moved to main, that should be recommended java version
<jim_p> bmagoha: doesnt a dialog box appear inside the terminal when you run that command?
<afief> ikonia: I haven't seen one, did you?
<jrib> joaopinto: submit a correction to the bot
<bmagoha> jim_p: there is dialog box
<ikonia> afief: nope, so the answer is "no"
<jrib> !ubottu > joaopinto
<ubottu> joaopinto, please see my private message
<bmagoha> jim_p: sorry there is none
<waan> Can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu wont wake up from suspend. It's been like that since hardy
<shirish> hi all, can I get a list of character-encodings supported by ubuntu, I see a good list in GNOME-terminal terminal > Set Character Encoding
<ikonia> waan: do you have an ati video card ?
<ikonia> waan: thats one of the common issues
<shirish> I want to get the same in a list format
<jim_p> bmagoha: sorry then, i dont know anything more :(
<wisey> fde, i'm in menu.lst. http://pastebin.com/m4824f17a
<bmagoha> jim_p: thanks
<waan> ikonia: yep, but I have compiz turn off, just using metacity
<kri> hi, how do i change what happens with window when double klick? i don't want it to minimize/maximize...?
<radoen> ok patching!
<jrib> kri: system -> preferences -> windows
<kri> jrib: ok, not anywhere in gconf-editor then.
<TJ-42> I'm using the deskbar-applet that comes with ubuntu and I noticed that "web searches (mozilla)" extension is failing with an error because "firefox version must be between 2.0.0.0 and 3.0.0.0".  How do I fix this?
<jim_p> kri: i think its inside here /apps/metacity/general
<waan> ikonia: do you know of a fix?
<jrib> kri: yes, it's set through gconf, but system -> preferences -> windows is where users should set it
<ChrisBeswick> does mythtv support lirc directly or do you need to write a lircrc file and place it in ~/.mythtv to remap to the key presses?
<lee_> Hi, I'm trying to compile ffmpeg with AAC + H.264 support, and make returns an error about "dsputil.c: In function ‘h263_v_loop_filter_c’", and starts with "dsputil.c:2685: error: ‘ENABLE_H263_ENCODER’ undeclared (first use in this function)"
<lee_> What is wrong?
<nikki93> I'm playing a music stream on VLC (shoutcast). My internet connection is very slow today, and it keeps chopping it up. Is there any way to make VLC stream in more of the fil ebefore playing it?
<nikki93> *file
<waan> ikonia: I have a notebook and it's the *only* think I have a problem with, I wish there was a way
<jrib> lee_: just use medibuntu
<kri> is there a way to with just 2 buttoms say ctrl + mousemovement change a window size?
<lee_> jrib: how to make Ubuntu prefer the medibuntu repos?
<kri> i know is possible maybe not in gnome
<shogran> kri : beryl allows you to do things like that
<ikonia> shogran: beryl is dead
<|Chrizz|> Can anyone help me with installing java in firefox?
<shogran> Funny, Ive been using it.
<jrib> lee_: oh, medibuntu doesn't have ffmpeg packages up.  weird
<ikonia> kri: compiz-fusion replaced beryl over a year ago
<shogran> im out of the loop ..
<lee_> Damnit!
<ikonia> kri: beryl is installed default on systems post 7.04
<ikonia> kri: sorry compiz-fusion is installed, not beryl
<jrib> |Chrizz|: install sun-java6-plugin
<lee_> why is it so hard to get a decent Mp4 conversion done in Linux
<doors98> pls help,im having a hard time printing to windows xp, its been 3 days that i cant figure out, this is my first install on ubuntu
<|Chrizz|> jrib: Been looking for that all day. Thx
<b33r> Hello is there any way to delete files to make them completely unrecoverable?
<wisey> can somebody help me configure my vista installation to work with grub, i'm in menu.lst. http://pastebin.com/m4824f17a
<jrib> lee_: they used to for hardy :/ .  You can look at that package to see what the build-deps are and how they are compilinig it in debian/rules I guess
<kri> ok, so my option is not possible anymore? i noted in ubuntu 8.10 that the area that allows you to change size of a window is bigger, but still the short command is nice is it possible?
<jim_p> doors98: let me guess... hp printer?
<Pici> b33r: Try shred.
<lee_> jrib: i installed the build deps for the source, but it fails to compile with my choice of options
<doors98> jim_p, yap hp deskjet 2460
<fde> wisey: yeah... if you look in the examples section, you'll see the title    Windows   example.... uncomment it
<fde> wisey: you can change the title if you want, doesn't really matter though
<kri> compiz-fusion?
<kri> ikonia:
<jim_p> doors98: install hplip from here http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<ikonia> kri: yes, compiz-fusion
<doors98> jim_p:install on windows or on ubuntu?
<AdvoWork> Hi there, got a big problem, restarted my Ubuntu machine, it turns back on, shows the Ubuntu logo and progress bar and stays on that for ages!eventually bringing up BusyBox v1.1.3 etc etc, leaving me with (initramfs) any ideas please? :S
<m2k> lee_, what are you trying to convert to/from
<paul__> asd
<jim_p> doors98: in linux
<m2k> AdvoWork, try recovery mode to see what is happening during startup
<lee_> m2k: anything supported -> iPod/Quicktime compatible MP4
<AdvoWork> m2k how do you get into that?
<kri> ikonia: ok, how can i configure it?
<b33r> Pici, how do you use shred and are you sure there wont be any way to recover the files I don't want to take any risks
<doors98> jim_p: can u monitor my msg later so that i'l go on my linux to try? by the way after installing on linux will it work?
<m2k> lee_, use media encoder mediacoder.sourceforge.net
<ChrisBeswick> AdvoWork, you install on windows and using grub4dos?
<lee_> m2k: ok i'll try that, thanks
<m2k> AdvoWork, hit esc at startup to bring up the menu
<jim_p> doors98: sure i will be here for the next hour. highlight me or pm me
<m2k> lee_, it is command line but you can search for good settings to use for ipod quicktime or mp4
<doors98> jim_p: tnx
<lee_> m2k: ...linux with wine? this is a Windows application?
<Pici> b33r: Check its manpage.  It explains how it may or may not be secure depending on what type of system you are running it on
<m2k> lee_, err wrong url hang on
<lee_> m2k: ah ok, I've already tried Windows solutions under Wine and I just end up with audio which is out-of-sync
<kri> ikonia: ccsm --> general options --> key bindings. (but where do i find ccsm?)
<doors98> jim_p: after installing on linux what will i do next, i remmeber i donwloaded the file but i don't know how to execute the file with .run
<jrib> !ccsm | kri
<ubottu> kri: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<wisey> fde, it now reads like this, http://pastebin.com/m66c1c267 . will this solve my problem?
<jim_p> doors98: at a terminal            sudo chmod +x hplip-something.run           and             sudo sh hplip-something.run      and wait
<fde> wisey: no, you need to uncomment the next 3 lines down to chainloader +1 too
<doors98> jim_p: what will i type? all of that? sudo chmod +x hplip-something.run and sudo sh hplip-something.run
<jim_p> doors98: sudo chmod ....                   wait a bit
<jim_p> doors98: sudo sh ...                   wait a bit, and follow the instructions
<wisey> fde, ok
<doors98> jim_p: okey tnx i'l go and d/l now
<jim_p> ok
<the_dark_warrio> is there a shortcut to open a location (directory)?
<jburd> I'm trying to boot my desktop computer using the Ubuntu DVD but all I see is a black screen.  The weird thing is, on another computer with the same configuration an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 workd flawlessly.
<wisey> fde, now its saying i can't save. Do i need to change the permissions on the file
<jim_p> the_dark_warrio: nautilus --browser /path/to/folder
<Cedara> hi
<jburd> The computer has an nvidia 6150 geforce graphics cad
<fde> wisey: you were supposed to edit it with sudo...
<jim_p> jburd: is the disk checked for errors?
<jburd> jim_p:  I verified it during burning.  It reported success.
<the_dark_warrio> jim_p: well, I was thinking of a "<Super> + E" thing, but thats helpfull anyway =p thanks
<stevem> I have two wired networks enabled at the same time... Can I tell Network-Manager to prefer one over the other when trying to route?
<jim_p> jburd: i think there is an option in the 1st menu, try that too
<jburd> jim_p: Ok, I'll do that.
<Mohammad[B]> i need a portable irc client :-s
<AdvoWork> m2k virtual or generic?
<m2k> lee_, meant to say mencoder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder
<lee_> m2k: ok but I think I already have that
<jburd> A suggestion though.  It reads "Check CD for defects" when I'm using a DVD.  Can confuse users.  Perhaps "Check disc for defects" might be better
<jim_p> the_dark_warrio: lol, you can do that too. System > preferences >Keyboard shortcuts i think. is it a custom shortcut you want to make?
<mon^rch> how long will there be support for hardy again? 2010?
<wisey> fde, noob sorry. what is the command to open it
<jim_p> mon^rch: 2011
<fde> wisey: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<m2k> lee_, it might be easier to use something like media-convert.com or mux.am
<stevem> sudo chop
<mon^rch> ty jim_p
<lee_> m2k: are those web-based ones?
<m2k> AdvoWork, virtual or generic what?
<DarkOO> Any idea how to fix suspend and hibernate in 8.10 on Gericom X5. Running sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh somehow works but clicking on suspend in shutdown menu not. Ubuntu suspends computer but after resume there is only black screen. No CTRL+ALT+BACKSPCE or CTR+ALT+DELETE is not working.
<lee_> m2k: bad idea, each file is ~200+MB, would be very bad :)
<m2k> lee_, yeah, if that doesnt work for you also there might be a gui for mencoder
<m2k> lee_, depends on your internet connection ;)
<lee_> m2k: dsl, 409kbit (about 39-40KByte) upspeed xD
<fde> wisey: I have to go... when you're done, hit ctrl + q ... then hit y ... then you should be set to reboot into Windows
<AdvoWork> m2k i pressed ESC and its given me a list: ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-21-virtual or -virtual(recovery mode) or generic and so on
<alec868> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on eee pc 900. wireless doesnt work, can anyone help?
<fde> wisey: if it doesn't work, come back here and ask someone about how to tell what drive Windows is installed to and how to point grub at that... but it should be fine right now
<wisey> fde, i'm just going to reboot and see what happens. thanks!
<lee_> m2k: i tried podencoder but that needed ffmpeg/mencoder compiled with H264+AAC support, which is why I came here, because ffmpeg wouldnt compile, i'll try mencoder now though
<waan> Can anyone help me figure out how to fix wake from suspend. It's been like that for gutsy, hardy and intrepid
<user__> hello. what programs do i have to choose from if i want a ymsgr like platform for ubuntu?
<m2k> AdvoWork, which is the default? pick one of the recovery options, generic should be ok
<jim_p> user__: pidgin
<waan> user__: pidgin
<m2k> AdvoWork, why doyou have so many kernels installed?
<user__> i have that but that's not really too ymsgr like
<user__> any other alternatives?
<AdvoWork> m2k god knows, ive not done anything other than install ubuntu
<waan> user__: pidgin is the best im client i've ever used. But try searching in the repository
<m2k> alec868, there is an eee pc version of ubuntu, search on google and you can probably install their drivers to regular ubuntu
<AdvoWork> m2k its botting now, all i did was recovery, fix broken packages? and then it finished, enter > normal boot, then its ok
<orly_owl> Is Brasero the default CD burning app for hardy?
<m2k> AdvoWork, lol well generic kernel recovery mode should be fine, to see what errors there re
<m2k> *are
<alec868> m2k: i dont want the eee pc version, i had xandros eee and it was extremely limited. i have thre system installed and it works great, i just need wireless
<jdk1976> anyone here experienced with sertting up ubuntu on macbook?  i missed something about making the "windows" partition (the partition with ubuntu on it) active so it will show up in bootcamp. is there a way to fix this?
<m2k> orly_owl, dont think so, although it might be installed
<wisey> guys, it didn't work. I'm trying to tell grub to load my vista installation. How do i do it?
<orly_owl> is it gnomebaker?
<lee_> this is silly, all the guides for ipod video conversion with mencoder are from ipod mp4 to divx or something useless in this situation :(
<orly_owl> !GnomeBaker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker
<dubi> hello all can anyone tell me how to tell if i have 3d acceleration?
<ChrisBeswick> advowork, does the boot prompt say grub or grub4dos?
<orly_owl> !Brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<AdvoWork> m2k thankyou for the help
<m2k> jdk1976, have you seen the guides about ubuntu on macbook & bootcamp?
<jdk1976> m2k. i'm using one for this, but it sort of skips right over that section
<amigamia> if i wanted to host multiple domains in ubuntu 8.10 does it provide this facitilty in the desktop release?
<jdk1976> m2k got a link? or should i just google it?
<m2k> jdk1976, ok which one and what step are you on
<jdk1976> m2k. i'm done with install of 8.10 on macbook air
<m2k> jdk1976, look first and see
<jdk1976> i'll check in bootcamp
<jdk1976> one sec
<wisey> i can't believe this!
<adac> Can someone tell me where I can download the stunnel4 source code?
<doors98> jim_p:after i installed hplip what will i do next
<jpazminor> helo
<jdk1976> WOW. this is kind of bad. OSX can't recover the disk if this doesn't work, apparently, that disk space is just lost. boot camp doesn't see the parrtition
<Guest88969> hi, i want to record some sound (me talking) but none of the sound aps seem to be set up properly with my soundcard
<Guest88969> where could I strart t/shooting
<jdk1976> ubuntu is on the partition, surely installed fine
<jdk1976> i wonder if grub can override bootcamp
<Pici> adac: apt-get source stunnel4
<jim_p> doors98: configure it, look here http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html           Using HP-Setup to configure your printer.
<m2k> Guest31615, try searching your sound card model and ubuntu to see if it is a driver problem
<SOURdiesel> what are the pros/cons for extending the swap partition if any?
<adac> Pici: thx!
<aRahim> any foss softwares to view cdr files (corel draw)
<Guest88969> well my sound card isn't supported properly under ubuntu, i have to use a modem driver
<Guest88969> but output is fine
<SOURdiesel> what are the pros/cons for extending the swap partition if any?
<Guest88969> and as far as I know modems accept sound input
<ActionParsnip1> SOURdiesel: its more virtual memory
<Guest88969> snd-hnd-intel
<m2k> Guest31615, probably check the forums and see what other users with that card have done
<ubd> i want to change or update my sound drivers
<SOURdiesel> ActionParsnip1:  whats a good size other than 1H to extend the swap partition to?
<SOURdiesel> oops 1G
<nathan362> please how to make crontab -e to open vim editor, not nano?
<kanhiya78> hello everybody
<amigamia> os x works great on my macbook  :D
<m2k> SOURdiesel, it depends how much memory your system has and what applications you are running
<amigamia> if i wanted to host multiple domains in ubuntu 8.10 does it provide this facitilty in the desktop release?
<ActionParsnip1> SOURdiesel: depends on how you use your system
<doors98> jim_p: by the way i run it t the terminal, is it right? juz like in DOS for windows?
<kanhiya78> is there any program like disk defragmentator
<aRahim> can i use inkscape to view cdr files? plz help
<m2k> amigamia, yes but you must install and configure a web server like apache. this is not too difficult and there are many guides
<LjL> !defrag | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<amigamia> you dont need disk defrag in osx :)
<LjL> !info defrag | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: Package defrag does not exist in intrepid
<SOURdiesel> m2k, ActionParsnip: 8GB of RAM, multimedia
<amigamia> apache is default isnt it?
<LjL> amigamia: i assumed the question was about Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> SOURdiesel: define multimedia?
<ray16> can some one help me in pm so i can tell you one 2 one please
<ubd> i want to change or update my sound drivers the sound is noisy
<amigamia> yes ubuntu
<LjL> amigamia: what do you mean default?
<Pici> nathan362: crontab -e respects $EDITOR, so you can do    sudo update-alternatives --config editor   or modify it for just your user in .profile or similar.
<SOURdiesel> m2k, ActionParsnip1: is 5GB overkill for the swap partition?
<amigamia> 8.1 i thin
<ActionParsnip1> ray16: ask in here
<dubi> hello can anyone tell me how to tell if i have 3d acceleration in intrepid?
<ActionParsnip1> SOURdiesel: if you need it then its fine
<amigamia> well apache is just the web server by defacto isnt it?
<amigamia> it just comers pre installed
<ActionParsnip1> dubi: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<LjL> amigamia: it's the most likely used, for sure. but no, it doesn't come pre-installed in Ubuntu at all.
<aRahim> need a converter to convert cdr to svg file
<SOURdiesel> ActionParsnip: video editing and media center more than anything.
<m2k> SOURdiesel, what was the default swap? with 8gb ram a 8-16gb swap would be fine
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: not in a standard ubuntu install
<LjL> amigamia: most desktop users don't want or need a web server installed, and it would actually be a security threat for them to have one.
<ActionParsnip1> !info apache2 | amigamia
<ubottu> amigamia: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.9-7ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<amigamia> wow i had no idea
<jim_p> doors98: yea. you should be donw with istallation now, and move to Using HP-Setup to configure your printer part
<ray16> can any one tell me how to set my own triva bot up and put it in my room ???
<SOURdiesel> m2k: default swap is 1GB
<amigamia> that is amazing.
<m2k> SOURdiesel, it will almost never get used but there is no harm, unless you are short of disk space
<LjL> ray16, not here, perhaps ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<amigamia> well with server it does i would suspect.
<jburd> jim_p: The disc check finished.  The Disc is fine
<LjL> amigamia: with server, it depends what server components you tell it to install
<amigamia> i thought apache was just included in all distrobutions today by default?
<SOURdiesel> m2k: the OS has it's own ssd 32GB drive.
<LjL> amigamia: you thought completely wrong
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: server comes with very little, you can install LAMP
<amigamia> geez oh man
<ActionParsnip1> !lamp | amigamia
<ubottu> amigamia: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<amigamia> ok thanks
<m2k> SOURdiesel, it just depends if your programs will use that hd space on their own, or prefer a larger virtual memory
<jpazminor> |
<jim_p> jburd: i suggest the md5sum check on the .sio file, but its irrelevant now. are you sure both pcs are identical? in linux ati and nvidia in 2 similar pcs makes a huge difference
<SOURdiesel> m2k, ActionParsnip1: thanks guys.
<jburd> jim_p: I downloaded it using a torrent which automatically checks for sums
<jburd> jim_p: Yes, both PCs are identical
<jim_p> jburd: and on nvidia?
<jburd> jim_p: yep.  nvidia geforce 6150
<m2k> amigamia, the webserver is a package that can be installed
<m2k> its an install option on server
<ubd> i want to change or update my sound drivers the sound is noisy even if i dont play aything
<dubi> thanks actionparsnip
<jburd> I can give you a dump of lshw if you need it. @ jim_p
<m2k> ubd, what sound card do you have?
<kri> i want to only change 1 setting i want to be able to change size of a window (with a keybind like ctrl+mousemovement). should i install 'simple-ccsm' or 'compizconfig-settings-manager'? im in ubunutu 8.10, gnome.
<azimout> question: if i blacklist a module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, what might cause it to still be loaded?
<jim_p> jburd: an lspci is enough. pm me it
<ubd> intel 82801dc-ich4 (think)
<PeskyJ> is there another ubuntu channel for development questions?
<wisey> what is YaST2 control loader
<jrib> PeskyJ: what kind of development questions?
<PeskyJ> jrib: like how does X, Y, and Z  work (under the hood)? I want to know more about how drag and drop works on a coding level
<wisey> i'm still trying to get my vista installation working, help is required
<soho> anybody using deluge with the blocklist?
<Pici> wisey: This is the Ubuntu support channel, perhaps you should be asking in a SuSe or Windows channel.
<stevem> Hi, I've 2 wired networks - want to prefer one over the other for routing... how can this be done?
<wisey> Pici, i'm trying to configure grub
<soho> stevem; you can set it in network-manager-prefs
<jrib> PeskyJ: in gnome?  try #gtk on gimpnet (there's probably one on freenode too) I guess
<PeskyJ> jrib: ok, ta
<Pici> wisey: YaST is a SuSe tool.
<SOURdiesel> m2k: there's /dev/sda2 extended with a deop down option and in there is a /dev/sda5 linux-swap
<jrib> PeskyJ: erm, #gtk+
<wisey> pici, i must be reading the wrong page then
<jburd> jim_p: http://rafb.net/p/5TFSrH66.html
<SOURdiesel> *drop
<m2k> SOURdiesel, you have to unmount the partition and it cannot be active
<wisey> SuSe
<SOURdiesel> m2k: ah
<SOURdiesel> m2k: that option is greyed oit also
<jim_p> jburd: then i dont know what to say. try using the alternative cd as a repo to make the upgrade
<BadRobot1> hi there
<BadRobot1> I need some help regarding how to burn a .dmg on linux
<wisey> Pici, can you helo me setup a dual boot of vista and ubuntu. Both are alreay installed on disk hda + hdb
<stevem> soho: is that a command?  'network-manager-prefs' ?
<stevem> I don't see it
<m2k> SOURdiesel, ok, you can use a file to extend the swap instead of changing the partitions
<maek0> BadRobot1, http://www.google.com.au/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=burn+dmg+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Asad2005> I have traced the freezing problem of my pc to the network card RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet. When kept it down system stayed ok. Now i want to know what driver does it use and see if 8.10 use the right one as with ubuntu 8.04 was ok but dont know what was the driver
<Pici> wisey: Did you install Windows after Ubuntu?
<BadRobot1> thx
<m2k> SOURdiesel, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap?
<ocs2>  hi. i have made a mistake changing my monitor (and its settings) with another. now, when i restart X, alla the screen si messed up. what could i do to repair ?
<damnloudfan> Hey People! Is it possible to set the fan speed on a desktop pc? The sound of my fan kills me.
<UnknownUser56> damnloudfan:you shouldn't tamper with that
<m2k> ocs2, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<junaid> how can i copy a video file from VCD
<kanhiya78> hey guys i read from the articles that there is no need to defrag files in linux
<damnloudfan> UnknownUser56: i will. either i will find a setting or i will simply cut the power of the fan.
<saurabh> hello
<wisey> pici, windows before ubuntu. windows on hda and ubuntu on hdb
<DIFH-iceroot> kanhiya78: correct
<kanhiya78> am i right?
<UnknownUser56> damnloudfan:get another fan,or a water cooling system
<Pici> wisey: and The Ubuntu install didn't detect Windows when it installed?
<m2k> kanhiya78, yeah that is my understanding for the majority of people
<K_Dallas> Q: to compile applications from source, do I need to install build-essential to get all the required tools or they are already installed by hardy default installation? Thanks
<m2k> with ext2 or ext3?
<LjL> junaid: IIRC, it's just an MPEG files somewhere in the disc, although it's probably got a .vcd extension instead of .mpeg
<saurabh> hello
<LjL> K_Dallas: the former
<parkerhiggins> K_Dallas, you have to install build-essential
<damnloudfan> UnknownUser56: just bought another fan today. its too loud. im tired. i will check the net and look if there is a bios setting. if not - to hell with the fan.
<K_Dallas> thanls LjL parkerhiggins
<zimbres> Where is the .bashrc file for the root user?
<wisey> Pici, not this time.
<m2k> damnloudfan, usually not, the best thing to do is get a higher quality fan, they are pretty cheap
<saurabh> can anyone help me in gcc compiler
<DIFH-iceroot> zimbres: /root/.bashrc
<kanhiya78> ok guys it cuts a schedule task from your life
<Pici> !grub | wisey Check out the first link, it may help you.
<ubottu> wisey Check out the first link, it may help you.: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<m2k> damnloudfan, search for quiet pc guides :)
<PeskyJ> does launchpad connect to bugs on other applications that don't use launchpad? or does ubuntu only use software from developers that also use launchpad?
<damnloudfan> m2k: i will run an experiment and see how long the cpu survives without a fan.
<LjL> kanhiya78, unless you fill up your hard drive badly, then fragmentation is unlikely to be an issue
<azimout> question: if i blacklist a module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, what might cause it to still be loaded?
<saurabh> i want to use  pow command buts not working even after using math.h
<LjL> azimout: having it blacklisted with the wrong syntax, maybe
<DIFH-iceroot> damnloudfan: newer cpus does not take any damage without a fan
<LjL> azimout: the syntax is: blacklist modulename
<m2k> damnloudfan, replace it with another quieter fan ^_^
<damnloudfan> DIFH-iceroot: its an old old old cpu
<DIFH-iceroot> damnloudfan: they are just underclocking themselves
<damnloudfan> m2k: i did that today. still too loud
<DIFH-iceroot> damnloudfan: then 2-3 sec
<saurabh>  i want to use  pow command buts not working even after using math.h
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Firefox updates.. yes.. now people will quit asking how to get the latest :)
<damnloudfan> DIFH-iceroot: i doubt the 2-3sec. that would be without a cooler maybe. but i will leave the cooler on.
<LjL> saurabh: compile with the "-lm" flag
<DIFH-iceroot> damnloudfan: ah ok, i was speaking without any cooler
<LjL> !pm | junaid
<ubottu> junaid: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<saurabh> why do i need -lm
<saurabh> it stands for what
<LjL> saurabh: because math is a separate library, not part of stdlib. "-lm" links your binary to that library.
<m2k> SOURdiesel, what applications are you running? it may affect what you want for the swap file
<azimout> ljl: thanx, but it's correct syntax
<PeskyJ> saurabh: you should ask in a c programming channel
<LjL> azimout: does the module contains _ or -?
<azimout> and i checked that i'm not loading it with /etc/modules
<mercutio22> histo, I can't write to my flashdrive. I get a message saying its a read-olny file system
<junaid> copying  from mpeg folder show error
<mercutio22> oops
<saurabh> can i use conio.h in for my files in c
<LjL> PeskyJ, lauchpad can connect to other bugtrackers as far as i know. perhaps #launchpad would know better
<azimout> blacklist lp
<azimout> blacklist parport
<azimout> blacklist parport_pc
<azimout> blacklist ppdev
<mercutio22> I meant that question for everyone
<FloodBot2> azimout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azimout> the only one that stops being loaded is parport_pc
<PeskyJ> ljl ta
<azimout> the other three still get loaded
<LjL> !error | junaid
<ubottu> junaid: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<deoks> PeskyJ: He would probably be kicked out of the C channel if he was asking that question
<SOURdiesel> m2k: thanks.
<saurabh> ok thanx
<saurabh> ljl
<saurabh> byeeeeeeeeeee
<azimout> and i know lp and ppdev depend on parport
<kanhiya78> okay  one more question  ways to decrease cpu usage and increase RAM usage
<m2k> SOURdiesel, also if you add a swap file, then you can unmount and modify the current swap partition
<lg29> hi i
<tatters> I have found a patch i need on launchpad, how do we install these patches?
<SOURdiesel> m2k: i saw that
<jrib> !source > tatters
<ubottu> tatters, please see my private message
<SOURdiesel> m2k: i can also load up the live CD and increase the swap partition that way, no?
<LjL> azimout: what version of ubuntu?
<tuesday_flounder> hi i'm very new to ubuntu can anyone tell me a command to determine if the machine i'm using is 64 or 32 bits, or where to look for this info?
<UnknownUser56> SOURdiesel:LVM :)
<m2k> SOURdiesel, yup that should work
<azimout> 8.10
<jrib> tatters: apply the patch (see 'man patch') before you do dpkg-buildpackage.  You probably also want to run 'dch -i' and append ~tatters to the version.
<krupa^> hello all! hey, anyone knows how to allow symbolic links in proftpd? ... thanks!
<LjL> tuesday_flounder: "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags", see if there is the "lm" flag
<BadRobot1> 8.10
<tuesday_flounder> Ljl: ok, thanks! i'll give it a go
<azimout> ljl: 8.10
<tatters> jrib: why did u direct me to a link for apt-get, do we use that to apply a patch?
<tuesday_flounder> Ljl:  yes lm is there, also lahf_lm .. what does this tell me?
<LjL> azimout: don't know... try blacklisting ppdev *before* parport, since parport depends on it
<jrib> tatters: well without more context, I'm assuming you need to rebuild a package to apply the patch
<azimout> ljl: good idea, thanx, will try it and reboot
<ndlovu> I have an external harddrive (ARCHOS) that mounts as a read-only file system. any pointers for mounting it read-write?
<tatters> jrib: I assumed a patch could be applied to a script without rebuilding?
<jrib> tatters: "without more context"
<LjL> tatters: and he should just have guessed using his crystal ball that it's a script you were talking about? ;)
<NET||abuse> acch,, annoying,, openoffice has messed up resolving authentication on windows server share..
<tatters> jrib: said patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gzip/+bug/215863
<junaid> I want to copy a video file from a VCD. I try to copy it from mpeg folder (it is possible in xp) but it shows an error "input output error"
<desrt> hi.  for the second time now my shiny new intrepid install has the following odd symptoms:
<junaid> y  help me
<jrib> tatters: you need to rebuild gzip
<jrib> tatters: or whatever zgrep.in is in
<u7pL> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0 sector 1431176 * what is this ?
<desrt> 1) my bluetooth icon is -very- small.  2) dragging icons from the applications menu to the panel creates a launcher that opens the .desktop file in gedit instead of starting the app.  3) in nautilus, all icons are blank and the text contents of the file is drawn off to the side of the icon
<T3rmInAt0r> guys....... some help.... I want to run phpmyadminm, but I cant ... (I have installed all the packets)
<desrt> last time this happened i blew away all my config files in ~/.*.  that fixed it.  i don't want to do this again.  what's up?
<Pici> T3rmInAt0r: http://yoursite/phpmyadmin.
<Pici> T3rmInAt0r: er,  http://yoursite/phpmyadmin/    rather
<T3rmInAt0r> I do this in my local host
<LjL> tuesday_flounder: i don't know about lahf_lm, but "lm" means your processor is 64bit
<T3rmInAt0r> it says that it doesn't exist
<T3rmInAt0r> Pici, any ideas?
<Pici> T3rmInAt0r: You may need to restart apache2
<T3rmInAt0r> i did it previously...
<don> was los hier?
<hudsonh> i am currently having problems updating ubuntu 8.10
<paul678> !de |don
<ubottu> don: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<reanimation> hi
<tuesday_flounder> LJl: hmm, this is confusing because while i was waiting to hear your thoughts i found a forum thread that said if uname -a returned i686 GNU/linux then you're running 32 ?
<tuesday_flounder> LJl: (and when i ran uname it indeed returned i686 GNU/linux)
<hudsonh> Could not download all repository indexes
<hudsonh> any answers
<reanimation> hello guys i am having a problem with my logout
<T3rmInAt0r> Pici, something more?
<paul678> !patience |hudsonh
<ubottu> hudsonh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<azimout> hudsonh: possibly malformed lines in /etc/apt/sources.list ???
<reanimation> there is an network warning
<reanimation> plz help to resolve it
<henrik_> Hi! I could really use some help on installing Ubuntu 8.10 Server from USB
<henrik_> It looks for the cd-rom, which I don't have, and then I can't proceed.
<henrik_> What should I do?
<DigitalAngel> Hello everyone
<reanimation> some lines are printed during shutdown and network error and warning are printed
<paul678> !hi |DigitalAngel
<ubottu> DigitalAngel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<reanimation> plz help me
<paul678> !help |reanimation
<ubottu> reanimation: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DigitalAngel> Whats the problem reanimation
<henrik_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wisey> Pici, ubottu. my problem is that grub will not allow the windows bootloader to run
<DigitalAngel> Wisey, thats a robot
<Pici> T3rmInAt0r: Make sure that /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf exists
<DigitalAngel> ubottu is a robot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a robot
<Pici> wisey: Ask the channel, I'm just about to run afk, sorry.
<wisey> Pici, ubottu. that article is too theoretical to make this quick
<TJ-42> when I connect via ssh into an ubuntu server, how do I make colors appear, just like when I am using the ubuntu command line?
<wisey> hu
<reanimation> its naot a robot but a pre programmed module
<reanimation> not so much intelligent
<DigitalAngel> Tj-42, what terminal are you using to connect
<DigitalAngel> gnome-terminal or Putty?
<reanimation> i want to see the shnapshort of ubuntu logout
<TJ-42> digitalAngel, at the terminal, I am just typing ssh *server name*
<wisey> digitalAngel, shall i start again with my installations, or learn how to use grub?
<TJ-42> DigitalAngel: gnome-terminal I guess
<threequarks> in the Kate editor on intrepid, where are the tab icons in the toolbar dissapeared to?
<reanimation> anyone,plz tell me the site name to see the shnapshot of ubuntu logout
<marcelo> hello
<marcelo> guys, I have all my sound levels to MAX
<marcelo> but my sound is still low
<reanimation> hi
<user__> hello. i have pidgin for ymsgr, but when i try to connect with my account it doesn't connect. how can i fix this? i don't have any proxy
<marcelo> I have a intel sound card (hda-intel)
<DigitalAngel> what is your question wisey?
<reanimation> user_,configure you pidgin properly
<tuesday_flounder> Ljl: thanks for your help
<user__> well i did
<user__> because i was able to connect some minutes ago
<user__> but now it doesn't work
<reanimation> whats the problem arises
<henrik_> Okay, it hangs on load installer components from CD. "Failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry?"
<henrik_> What should I do?
<Dr_willis> henrik_,  you created a 'install thumb drive' or what exactly?
<reanimation> okay go to accounts -> manage-> add-> here type only your yahoo id i.e part before the @ symbol
<henrik_> Dr_willis: yes, I did.
<henrik_> With the UNetbootin-tool.
<threequarks> anyone know where the tab icons are gone in Kate 4.x on intrepid?
<reanimation> how to use free internet in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I used that tool and it worked fine for me..  I did however use the alternative, and desktop cd image files to make them.. Not the 'server' cd.
<ardchoille> Which file dictates which theme will be used as the gdm theme?
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  gdm has a config file that tells that -  i recall.
<Dr_willis> ardantus,  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: aha, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf , thanks for the hint
<nathan362> please, will MAIL command send mail to localhost without sendmail package?
<Dr_willis> oops  :) ya got it.. heh
<reanimation> hacking
<reanimation> can anybody tell how to hack wireless connections
<henrik_> Dr_willis: hm. I used the server install, guess I'll just have to find a CD-rom and connect it instead
<meiweixing> hello,everyone
<reanimation> hi
<Dr_willis> henrik_,  i recall some others having a similer issue.. but not sure of the details
<reanimation> is there any indian guy
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: this is odd, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf says  "GtkTheme=Human"  but I'm currently using the happygnome theme
<n8tuser> ardchoille-> gdm.conf-custom overrides gdm.conf
<henrik_> Dr_willis: oh well, I guess a CD-ROM is the easiest way.
<ardchoille> n8tuser: ah, thank you :)
<henrik_> I have extras lying around, and it won't take long because the motherboard is still in the box, running without a case. :p
<LjL> tuesday_flounder: one thing is saying that you're *running* the 32-bit version of Ubuntu, another thing is saying that you *have* a 64-bit processor. you asked about the latter.
<heinrich> Linux is like a wigwam: no gates, no windows and Apache inside.
<Kalidarn> would it be safe to assume that ubuntu 8.10 is also LSB compliant https://www.linuxfoundation.org/lsb-cert/productdir.php?by_lsb here it says that Ubuntu 6.06 (dapper) was tested in 2006
<Kalidarn> or are only LTS releases LSB compliant
<jessid> Hello. What could be the reason for the cpu cooler in a laptop never stops????
<ubuntu_> ?
<psyjoniz> jessid: heat?
<ubuntu_> cold
<biblio_orkut1> heat
<jessid> psyjoniz: it didnt happen in releases before 8.10
<psyjoniz> installed to a usb.  screen won't lock (it dims down like its trying).  any ideas?
<jessid> now, when it starts, it never stops even if the cpu is doing almost nothing
<psyjoniz> jessid: beyond it being hot, i am out of ideas, sorry
<netof_100> does anyone know how to get out of fullscreen in virtual box with xp installed?
<jessid> psyjoniz thanks.
<ay^> netof_100: right ctrl + f is default
<ncfi1013_> does anybody know anything about Tcl?
<psyjoniz> jessid: man powernowd?
<psyjoniz> that might help
<jessid> psyjoniz: i will check
<netof_100> ay: thanks, that did it
<jessid> psyjoniz thanks man
<psyjoniz> np ^^
<ay^> netof_100: np :)
<netof_100> does anyone know how to open a keygen in ubuntu?
<Whitor> Hi, What does the 'never' mean at the justified right side of all my connections in Network Connection Manager ?
<psyjoniz> installed 8.10 to a usb stick and locking the screen doesn't work.  it fades like its trying but i'm never prompted for a password to get back in.  yes a password is set.  anyone have any ideas?
<Whitor> Network manager doesn't seem to control my network configurations. I can only connect to networks if I edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Whitor> I was wondering if this 'never' had anything to do with this ?
<psyjoniz> whitor : try changing it to something else and see what happens :)
<henrik_> I'm trying to install 8.10 server from an USB stick, but I can't get past the CD-ROM checking. When I pass the setup of the CD-ROM, it works fine until it tries to copy some files from the "CD-ROM" (which is symlinked to the USB drive), but then everything stops.
<henrik_> Any suggestions
<henrik_> ?
<wisey> digitalAngel, i have vista on hda and ubuntu on hdb. I read an article that said i should have grub on the first hard disk, so shall I swap them over.
<BitWraith> Does anybody know of a wm/de besides KDE, IceWM, and XPDE that can look just like windows? I am setting up a guest account on my machine with one of them
<tuesday_flounder> Ljl: thanks, that's really helpful
<mgolisch> Whitor: nm only uses interfaces not configured via the interfaces file
<mgolisch> Whitor: atleast thats what i think
<wisey> the whole thing has really tried my patience
<xiroV> Hello all.. I am new in the incredible linux world.. I am using a Acer Aspire 5520 laptop, and i'm looking for a touchpad driver.. Can anyone guide me? :)
<afancy> Hi, why can it not save my setting of sysctl -w kernel.shmmax=283115520 ?
<ncfi1013_> does anybody know anything about Tcl?
<SOURdiesel> why is sometimes when playing avi's the audio lags and isn't in time with the video
<rinovan> BitWraith, gnome
<afancy> everytime after the computer start, it was reset.
<zeno___> how does one specify the username/pw when mounting a nfs share in fstab?
<Whitor> mgolisch, yeah... Thats what I heard too, but when I take everything out of that file , (except the top two lines)  I cant connect to anything
<n8tuser> afancy why no put it in  /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<wisey> guys, if i install ubuntu on hda and vista on hdb. will grub recognize the windows bootloader. and why will it not work vice-versa
<ikonia> wisey: vista likes to install on the primary disk normally
<ikonia> wisey: the letters sda/sdb don't actually mean anything
<_doug> Hi all ..
<quinn> Hi
<Whitor> What does the 'never' mean in Network Manager ?
<wisey> ikonia, hda hard disk a
<_doug> Microsoft penguin supports Life "Without Walls" ..
<xiroV> Hello all.. I am new in the incredible linux world.. I am using a Acer Aspire 5520 laptop, and i'm looking for a touchpad driver.. Can anyone guide me? :)
<_doug> http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/11/congrats-linux-community-youve-been.html
<wisey> ikonia, disk 0
<ikonia> wisey: as in the linux reference hda, or your just calling it hda
<ikonia> wisey: vista normally likes to be on disk 0
<orci> what does uhci_hcd actually do? it is creating high pitch noise on my system. can one do without it?
<wisey> ikonia, ok, that is how it is atm
<ikonia> wisey there you go then
<wisey> ikonia, i can't load vista though
<ikonia> what's the problem ?
<wisey> ikonia, it won't launch the windows bootloader
<wisey> grub won't
<ikonia> wisey what's teh error
<SOURdiesel> why is it sometimes when playing avi's the audio lags and isn't in time with the video.  is that something with mplayer?
<wisey> ikonia, grub literally gives no option to load vista
<ikonia> wisey so there is no menu option for vista
<wisey> ikonia, no
<ikonia> wisey: did you install vista first, then ubuntu /
<wisey> yes
<ikonia> ok, thats not the end of the world, you just need to add the grub windows boot option to the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<neozen> SOURdiesel: your computer ever have trouble playing this video in other programs?
<ikonia> wisey: let ms ee if I can find a doc that guides you, there used to be one
<neozen> SOURdiesel: could be a problem w/ the A/V sync on the video file itself
<SOURdiesel> neozen: haven't tried another player
<wisey> ikonia, thanks
<neozen> SOURdiesel: how's your cpu usage while playing the video?
<SOURdiesel> neozen: it happens sometimes when i burn to DVD too.
<SOURdiesel> neozen: cpu usage looks ok.
<joaospinto> hello. how can i fix the firefox scrolling problem?
<SOURdiesel> neozen: if i pause and play again it corrects itself
<neozen> SOURdiesel: at a guess, I'd  blame it on the video
<joaospinto> it only happens in some websites, and i think it only started to happen with this update.. (i had already had it before, but not in 8.10)
<SOURdiesel> neozen: i figured but thought i'd ask.  thanks.
<xiangfu> why i add some program in sessions , it's never run. (/usr/bin/xmodmap /home/xiangfu/.Xmodmap)
<ikonia> wisey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985699&highlight=vista+menu.lst this gives you the idea of what to do, you just have to change the disk device names to match yoru sysetm
<fus10nx> I just setup a RAID1 on my Intel RAID controller, and in the Ubuntu install it saw 2 disks...is that normal? Anyhow, I set it all up and it gave a GRUB boot error
<ikonia> fus10nx thats fake raid, fakeraid is a terrible technology
<ikonia> fus10nx: fake raid has terrible linux support, hence seeing it as two disks
<fus10nx> oh ok, how should I do this ten?
<fus10nx> I see
<ikonia> fus10nx: if your just using linux on those disks I suggest using linux software raid which is excellent
<fus10nx> so do it as software RAID?
<fus10nx> is there a tutorial to setup just a basic RAID 1 in Ubuntu 8.04?
<fus10nx> cus there's no option in the graphical installer to do it
<ikonia> fus10nx: you have to use the alternative cd
<ikonia> fus10nx: or install to one disk in the normal cd and mirror it later
<Great_Gatsby> can someone help me with a wireless problem, im connected to my router, the light is on but when i unplug the wired connection im not getting through
<fus10nx> ikonia: ok so i'll disconnect 1 drive, install ubuntu then plug back in 2nd drive and mirror it?
<ikonia> fus10nx you don't need to disconnect a drive
<fus10nx> if that's the case, is there a solid "dummy" proof tutorial?
<ikonia> fus10nx: just install it to one disk
<fus10nx> gotcha
<fus10nx> so i gotta delete my mirror on the hardware controller
<ikonia> fus10nx: I wrote a forum post on how to do it
<fus10nx> I see
<ikonia> one moment
<fus10nx> oh, great. Thanks a lot mate.
<ikonia> fus10nx: thats it, make the disks "normal" in your bios
<fus10nx> k
<zeno___> how does one specify the username/pw when mounting a nfs share?
<fus10nx> and im not dual booting or anything
<fus10nx> just ubuntu
<Great_Gatsby> http://pastebin.com/m25d026fb
<Great_Gatsby> can someone help me?
<Ad0> hello
<Great_Gatsby> the light is green on my wireless router
<Great_Gatsby> but i cant connect
<natascha> hallo
<Ad0> I got a letter from my ISP that said I was doing port scans
<PeskyJ> zeno___: how are you mounting it, from the command line or from nautilus?
<Ad0> haha
<ikonia> fus10nx: bit of an old post but this should guide you
<ikonia> fus10nx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695671&highlight=raid
<Ad0> thought linux was supposed to be secure =/
<fus10nx> cheers
<ikonia> fus10nx: make sure you read the text though, it's important
<Ximal> anyone have a good idea as to some good os or drive encryption for ubuntu ? i'm talking , whipe the drive clean if the wrong password is entered to many times..
<ikonia> Ximal that technolgy would have to be scripted as a wrapper
<kiru> how can i resize the root partition
<fus10nx> what if i dont want to destory anything, just make it fault tolerant
<zeno___> PeskyJ: command line i dont know how to via nautilus
<ikonia> fus10nx read the thread I've sent you
<Slart> Ad0: an os is as secure as the user
<fus10nx> I am :)
<fus10nx> First we destory one of the disks in the mirror.
<PeskyJ> zeno___: what is your end goal? for example to mount a drive temporarily for one session, to always have it mounted whenever you log in,?
<fus10nx> just confused me
<ikonia> fus10nx what part is confusing you
<Ximal> well ikonia : how bout encryption that if you disconnect the drive from it's originating pc it is un-readable
<fus10nx> destorying the data but i'll re-read everyhting
<ikonia> fus10nx: if you want to do it while I'm here, I'm happy to help
<m2k> Ximal, encfs is really nice, not sure if it has the exact features you want
<zeno___> PeskyJ: login
<ikonia> Ximal: well thats any form of encyption as it won't unencypt without the key
<Slart> Ad0: have you tried running rkhunter?
<wisey> ikonia, is (hd0,0) the first partition of the first disk?
<Doktorn> -
<ikonia> wisey correct
<Aperculum> how do I check my filesystems in ubuntu?
<m2k> Ximal, use a certificate and keep the key on the local system
<Ximal> i basically want my firmware in my bios to be the key
<ApOgEEk> Ad0, how secure do you mean?
<ikonia> Ximal thats not a good idea
<Ximal> the mdsum in it that is
<m2k> Aperculum, e2fsck for ext2
<Ximal> sure it is ...
<Aperculum> m2k, I can't find it in menu
<Ximal> if i pull a drive off the pc it can't be used otherwise
<wisey> ikonia, i think vista is on my second partition. so i would have to type (hd0,1)
<ikonia> Ximal: then stop askign how to do it if you think it's the right thing to do
<ikonia> wisey you got it
<Ximal> i'm just asking if there is a program anyone here might know about is all
<wisey> ikonia, hopefully it works
<Ad0> ApOgEEk: I mean when I get the option to install LAMP, I assume it is safe
<ikonia> !encyption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encyption
<ikonia> !encryt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryt
<Ad0> I mean a default installation
<ikonia> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<ikonia> ughh
<Ad0> what is that deal with the SSH keys?
<m2k> Aperculum, use the command line, or you can install the Partition editor from Add/remove
<Ad0> can I somehow test and fix my system?
<ikonia> Ximal: hang on
<Ad0> I need to fix my system
<Heatryn> I have configured my ubuntu server install that I have a working wlan card in master mode, now I want to make it secure, where can I find a good howto for that?
<Aperculum> m2k, partition editor can do filesystem check?
<PeskyJ> zeno___: ok well you should read the man page on fstab and mount to understand how they work... then you need to add an entry to /etc/fstab and provide credentials
<m2k> Ximal, try GDecrypt
<m2k> Aperculum, not sure, will check
<zeno___> PeskyJ: i did, but in the man page i didnt seen a option for username and password
<zeno___> when i mount without one its ro, even though i passed rw option
<m2k> Aperculum, yeah it does
<jos_> how i open a iso to ad somthings witch porgie
<Pointy> hey i dont know if this is the right place to ask.. but if i have two files, and i want to combine them in a manner so that line 1 of the output = [line 1 file 1] [line 1 file 2].. what command should i be looking up?
<Aperculum> m2k, cool, thanks a lot :)
<jos_> is ther progam to open iso
<fus10nx> ikonia: how can i find out my values for this line: /dev/sdb1 * 1 32 257008+ fd Linux raid autodetect
<ApOgEEk> Ad0 the security is depends on how you set them
<jos_> andt ad somtings
<PeskyJ> zeno___: is it a windows/samba share?
<fus10nx> what's the 1, 32 and 257008 mean?
<ApOgEEk> Ad0 you have the code... and you can configure it
<skorasaurus> jos_, t ad ?
<ikonia> fus10nx what values/
<skorasaurus> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jos_> ye sthe key bordt is not oke
<jos_> eu must bie usa
<ikonia> fus10nx: its teh size of the disk in the example
<zeno___> PeskyJ: its a nfs share, it has a samba share also though.  if i could just mount the samba share somehow that would b great
<zeno___> nfs isnt actually supported
<jos_> i wont to ad some line in de iso
<m2k> Aperculum, if you want to see the list of disks from the command line: sudo fdisk -l
<fus10nx> how can I figure out my disk size in that format?
<ikonia> zeno___ where isn't NFS support
<wisey> ikonia, what about the map (hd0) (hd1) and (hd1) (hd0) lines?
<m2k> zeno___, you can use smbfs
<wisey> would they be the same?
<skorasaurus> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Aperculum> m2k, thank you for your help, I think I can manage from here :)
<thelonecabbage> has anyone had an
<Pointy> anybody?
<ikonia> wisey: I believe so
<kmg_> hey, what package does madwifi come in?
<fus10nx> ikonia: how can I figure out my disk size in that format?
<m2k> Aperculum, :)
<jos_> dank je
<PeskyJ> zeno___: I can't remember exactly how to do it but there's some extra options to pass to mount that pass it on to the mount.smbfs program to give a credentials file
<skorasaurus> np.
<zeno___> ikonia: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Hard_Drives_External/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=19&sku=A2029012#Overview, the manual says nfs is beta
<thelonecabbage> has anyone had any issues with xubuntu and thinkpad X30 video drivers?
<Great_Gatsby> can someone please help me i really need to get my wireless working http://world.guns.ru/civil/civ000-e.htm
<ikonia> fus10nx: if you run fdisk on /dev/sda and do print you'll see your current disk layout
<fus10nx> it's like a 160 gig disk but i'm guessing my value has to be dead on
<fus10nx> gotcha
<fus10nx> thanks
<kiru> i cannot upgrade to 8.10 because i need 1.8GB of free disk space
<kiru> but i have only 1.3GB
<Great_Gatsby> i used iwconfig , im connected and the light on my dsl router is on
<zeno___> PeskyJ: ok thx
<Great_Gatsby> but i cant connect
<kmg_> hey, what package is madwifi in?
<kiru> does anyone know why i have such a huge root partition?
<n8tuser> kiru-> you have a separate /home ?
<Heatryn> I have configured my ubuntu server install that I have a working wlan card in master mode, now I want to make it secure, where can I find a good howto for that?
<kiru> n8tuser yes
<CVirus> How can I manage my startup services on ubuntu ?
<m2k> Heatryn, do you mean wireless encryption, or web server security?
<Slart> !boot | CVirus
<ubottu> CVirus: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<PeskyJ> zeno___: well that was under debian a long while back, not sure if ubuntu uses the same thing as there's been development since then and also I noticed ubuntu uses this fuse/gvfs mounter thing which I don't really understand yet
<UnknownUser56> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CVirus> Slart: thanks alot
<m2k> zeno___, try pyneighborhood if you want a gui
<wisey> ikonia, now it says the BOOTMGR is missing when i try vista
<Slart> CVirus: you're welcome
<Heatryn> m2k: wireless encryption
<Ximal> hey wisey ... i got ur back.. uno momento por favor ???
<kmg_> hey, does anybody know what package madwifi drivers are in?
<fus10nx> ikonia: this guide shows some NTFS stuff but i'm not doing ANYTHING with windows
<wisey> Ximal, cool!
<fus10nx> just a ubuntu install and if 1 disk fails the other kicks in
<fus10nx> simple
<Pointy> kmg_ -- try this page.. it says linux-restricted-modules -- http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<Slartibartfast> Hi, I know this is topic, where might be the problem in that I have a website that I cannot access at a certain office but can access from any other place that has internet connections?
<Great_Gatsby> http://pastebin.com/m25d026fb  can someone tell me what the problem is?
<Pointy> hey i dont know if this is the right place to ask.. but if i have two files, and i want to combine them in a manner so that line 1 of the output = [line 1 file 1] [line 1 file 2].. what command should i be looking up?
<Great_Gatsby> the light on my dsl router is on
<kmg_> Pointy: thanks I'll check it out
<Great_Gatsby> but i cant get on the internet with wireless
<Ximal> wisey ... u understand basics in grub setup ? if so go here and download the cd iso
<Ximal> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php?pid=5
<Slartibartfast> Hi, I know this is out of topic, where might be the problem in that I have a website that I cannot access at a certain office but can access from any other place that has internet connections?
<Ximal> then burn it ... and use it to restore one of your past mbr's
<Slart> Slartibartfast: nice nick =).. dns issues might be one thing to check.. weird firewall blocking might be another..
<jdk1976> WOOHOOO  UBUNTU INTREPID SUCCESSFULLY INSTALLED AND RUNNING ON MACBOOK AIR!!!!!
<m2k> !wep | Heatryn
<ubottu> Heatryn: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ximal> i use supergrub after installing most operating system wisey ... it's a great help
<Pointy> Slartibartfast -- they might have a filter installed. a lot of offices block things like youtube and facebook nowadays
<m2k> Heatryn, it depends a bit on what hardware you have, but that is a good guide to check out
<PeskyJ> is there such a thing as a drag-n-drop target display application - something that sits there and when you drop stuff to it, it displays the DnD info it is being passed?
<luddite> my screen on my laptop (acer aspire 344315) has started to flicker to black on load and randomely whilst using apps. Very annoying
<luddite> any fixes?
<Crusher_>  http://pastebin.com/m5870400b
<Slartibartfast> ok thanks
<kiru> why is gparted not available in hardy herron?
<ikonia> kiru it sure is
<Crusher_> pls help me what can i do?  http://pastebin.com/m5870400b
<kiru> i want to resize my boot partition
<kiru> ikonia: it is not
<ikonia> Ximal: I can't find the darn encyption factoid
<ikonia> kiru: it is
<manzur> for those who already don't know
<Great_Gatsby> my wireless wont work suddenly
<bingungaja> anyone know how can add my mp3 cover in idtag ?
<manzur> adobe flash 64 bits
<ikonia> manzur we know
<Ximal> it's ok ikonia
<Great_Gatsby> it stopped working four weeks ago and even after i upgraded to hardy it sitll wotn work
<manzur> ikonia, that is fine
<Ximal> hey wisey ... did you find the site ?
<ikonia> Ximal I'll find it
<Pointy> bingungaja - do you mean cover art?
<manzur> how did you know
<manzur> ?
<kiru> ikonia: apt tells me that there is no installation candidate
<ikonia> manzur does it matter
<Crusher_> help me  http://pastebin.com/m5870400b
<bingungaja> Pointy: yes
<Ximal> kiru what are you looking for ?
<digitalspaghetti> Ok - got a weird issue, working on a Ubuntu dapper development server, and I am in a root - but I cannot rm or chown a file that belongs to www-data
<manzur> ikonia, yes
<zeno___> PeskyJ: ah got it working with smbfs thankd for all help
<Ximal> partition editor ?
<kiru> Ximal: yes
<kiru> a graphical one
<Ximal> Kiru go to Add/Remove programs and type in partition
<manzur> hey PEOPLE READ THIS
<wisey> ximal, ye
<ikonia> manzur it really doesn't
<ikonia> manzur: stop
<Ximal> you will find multiple ones to help you out..
<SOURdiesel> manzur: how do i upgrade to flash 64bit
<digitalspaghetti> i just get Permission denied or Operation not permitted
<manzur> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Finally-Adobe-Releases-64-bit-Flash-Player-for-Linux-98061.shtml
<skorasaurus> hi, i'm try to create a split and archive a folder, but i'm having trouble with my commands.
<PeskyJ> zeno___: np mate.. you did all the work yourself I just made random pointers/suggestions ;)
<kiru> Ximal: nevertheless, is it possible to resize the boot partition=?
<Pointy> bingungaja - this page suggests EasyTAG or the EmbedCover plugin for Amarok -- http://lifehacker.com/397258/find-and-embed-album-art-in-your-mp3-collection
<zeno___> never woulda figured out without tho XD
<skorasaurus> i tar.gz'ed successfully, but i cannot split successfully.
<Slart> digitalspaghetti: pastebin the output of ls for the folder.. and perhaps a "file <filename>" for the file in question
<bingungaja> Pointy: thx, i'd go to the url first
<Ximal> yes
<skorasaurus> when i try to extract the split archives that i made, i receive a null error :/
<ikonia> !info gparted hardy > kiru
<ubottu> kiru, please see my private message
<Ximal> yes kiru ... but i wouldn't recommend it ... it's dangerous
<Lupo77> ciao
<slap_stick> hmm whats the best way of getting udp stats if you say were going to grab them for monitoring?
<Lupo77> qualche italiano ?
<ikonia> !it > Lupo77
<ubottu> Lupo77, please see my private message
<elhoir> hello, i have a problem with brasero in ubuntu... now i cant burn any CD because it displays 0 bytes free before burning :S
<bridger> Does anyone know what happened to the pidgin.im website?
<slap_stick> i know i can do netstat -su
<zeno___> PeskyJ: hmmm wierd though i used the admin account and im getting permission denied when attempting to copy files
<elhoir> can anyone help please?
<Ad0> ApOgEEk: this doesn't help my situation much though
<digitalspaghetti> Slart: http://paste.ifies.org/163
<Ad0> I have to find out how they have broken into my sistem
<Slart> bridger: works for me
<Ad0> system*
<Lupo77> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Crusher_> >	help me http://pastebin.com/m5870400b
<SOURdiesel> do i need to uninstall the 32 bit flash player and then download/install the 64bit flash player?  or do i just install the 64bit flash player?
<PeskyJ> zeno___: the admin account in ubuntu is a normal user account, you need to use sudo to do things as root... you probably just need to change the (group most likely) permissions on your mount point
<bridger> Slart:  It hasn't worked for me for a while now
<zeno___> PeskyJ: the admin account is root on the nas im using
<elhoir> hello?
<ikonia> SOURdiesel I recommend you carry on with a working 32bit install unless you are %100 certain what your doing
<nicku> hello.. does somebody know is it possible to use ad roaming profiles with ubuntu
<Slart> digitalspaghetti: and do a "ls -la" of the folder with the file
<jrib> SOURdiesel: you should remove the old one first (purge the corresponding package).  However, adobe's release is beta and at least for me crashes my browser on some flash
<ikonia> nicku roaming profiles are a windows profile, buuntu uses the home directory to store profiles
<SOURdiesel> ikonia: aye-aye, sir.  thank you.
<digitalspaghetti> Slart: http://paste.ifies.org/164
<Asterix> If I'm running 7.10 is there a way to update from the 8.10 cd?
<SOURdiesel> jrib: thanks.
<junaid> is there any way to restore the system to the beginning state(the state after the installation of ubuntu )
<ikonia> SOURdiesel: honestly - unless your %100 certain your for a world of pain
<nicku> ikonia: i know but is it possible to get them working in ubuntu
<ikonia> nicku: ubuntu doesn't use them
<SOURdiesel> ikonia: not into pain here.
<ikonia> nicku: they contain windows desktop data
<elhoir> Asterix - yes, i think
<elhoir> Asterix - maybe you can update to 8.04 and then to 8.10
<Asterix> elhoir: I've put the CD in but it doesn't seem to do anything
<ikonia> nicku: ubuntu stores profiles in a different way, you can use a roaming network mounted home dir which works int he same way, but it is not AD roaming profiles
<elhoir> asterix - try with donw
<adac> Con somebody tell me the command for vncviewer to allow only low colours?
<elhoir> donload manager
<zeno___> PeskyJ: i have them correct cause if i change password to mount with it gives error
<Crusher_> Slart: wot sud i do in this case http://pastebin.com/m5870400b
<Slart> digitalspaghetti: hmm.. it looks alright.. have you tried changing the owner of the file? or you get permission denied then too?
<elhoir> download manager*
<doors98> i cant print on my dumb hp deskjet printer on the network, plsss help
<Asterix> elhoir: The reason I want to use the CD is I've got a pretty slow internet connection and doing the network upgrade takes forever.
<Ximal> hey asterix ... you'll need to make an apt-on cd or dvd if you can of all your current packages ... or backup the package download folder and backup your home folder..
<elhoir> ahm
<elhoir> then im afraid i cant help you.. i have never done an upgrade via CDs
<Ximal> then do a fresh install on the system and pull your home folder to your new pc along with the package backup if you need to..
<junaid> is there any way to restore the system to the beginning state(the state after the installation of ubuntu )
<xiroV> Can anyone help me finding a touchpad driver? I
<Slart> Crusher_: system, administration, users and groups. Make sure your user is in the vbx group
<xiroV> *I'm new to linux..
<digitalspaghetti> Slart: never mind, the account is a virtual host machine on the box, i logged into host machine and went into root there
<Asterix> ximal: this isn't a new PC...  I'm wanting to upgrade the one I'm using right now.
<digitalspaghetti> seemed to delete it
<Dorobo18jp> anyone have a good website im trying to learn howt o compile aprogrami just downloaded
<neozen> xiroV: what's the make/model?
<Slart> digitalspaghetti: oh.. it's gone now?
<Slartibartfast> junaid, you question is a bit ambiguos what do you mean by a system is may be a computer with the ubuntu?
<jrib> Dorobo18jp: what program?
<PeskyJ> zeno___: oh you mean you're getting permission errors on the remote machine?
<digitalspaghetti> yea, it's a VMWare slice running ona host machine
<junaid> ya
<xiroV> neozen, My laptop is a Acer Aspire 5520
<digitalspaghetti> deleted only when on the host machine :|
<Dorobo18jp> blackjack for the hopelessly luckless
<neozen> xiroV: being new is not a long term affliction, we were all new once
<Ximal> Asterix you may have trouble upgrading to the new 8.1 ... I downgraded because of issues in the upgrade... are you using a 64 or 32 bit pc ?
<jrib> !compile > Dorobo18jp
<ubottu> Dorobo18jp, please see my private message
<Ximal> errr ... anyone here ... would it be sudo apt-get install upgrade ?
<Asterix> ximal: it's a 32 bit machine...  P4 3Ghz and an agp video card
<jrib> Ximal: for what?
<Slart> !upgrade | Ximal
<ubottu> Ximal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ximal> jrib to initiate an upgrade ..
<doors98> pls help me on printing on the network with ubuntu to windows xp?
<xiroV> neozen, I know :) But it's good to make people aware, that i'm new, so they can explain to me how it works, in a language i understand..
<Dorobo18jp> jrib what is !compile?
<doors98> i followed dozens of instructions but to no avail
<jrib> Dorobo18jp: makes ubottu give you the information you asked about
<SOURdiesel> how long before Intrepid is stable would you guys say, 2 months, 3 months?
<neozen> xiroV: ::nods:: is nice to know
<jrib> Ximal: depends on what you mean by upgrade.  Do you want to upgrade to a new release or just update your packages on your current release?
<ikonia> SOURdiesel it's stable now
<Crusher_> Slart: Do i have to manage groups then?
<Pointy> so anyone know of an irc channel with linux command line gurus?
<willytell_> hello everyone..
<Great_Gatsby> Can someone help me http://pastebin.com/m25d026fb
<ikonia> Pointy are you using ubuntu ?
<Pointy> yes
<ikonia> Pointy: what's the problem
<SOURdiesel> ikonia: ok. less bugy...
<Ximal> asterix wants to upgrade to the new release i believe ..
<Pointy> if i have two files, and i want to combine them in a manner so that line 1 of the output = [line 1 file 1] [line 1 file 2].. what command should i be looking up?
<Great_Gatsby> im connected to my dsl router the green light is on but i cant get a connection for some reason
<Slart> Crusher_: yes.. find the vboxuser group (or whatever it's called)
<Slartibartfast> doors98, I also faced the same problem it, printing to windows is still a problem  due to drivers patent issues
<Slart> Crusher_: then make sure your user has a checkmark next to it
<Asterix> Yes, I'm currently running 7.10 and I've got the 8.10 CD I burned on another computer
<Pointy> ikonia: basically line by line merging
<neozen> xiroV: can lspci see it?
<system_> What does enable_laptop_mode really do? Just enables power saving features?
<ikonia> SOURdiesel: depends on what your doing and the user as to how buggy it is, my 8.10 install has one bug, with an easy work around, and another one is %100 stable
<ikonia> Pointy: not sure I follow
<jrib> Pointy: your_favorite_scripting_language
<xiroV> neozen, And i truely hope, that i'll get more knowledge, so maybe I can help newbies, some day :)
<Pointy> jrib: *sigh* i figured :) i guess i can do it in bash
<Crusher_> Slart: should i restart for the effect to take place.......
<Pici> Pointy: #bash may be able to help
<Slart> Crusher_: I'm not really sure.. but it might be best
<Pointy> Pici: good call
<wisey> Ximal, what do i do in here?
<xiroV> neozen, uhm.. nope.. i don't see it
<Crusher_> Slart:thank u
<Ximal> Asterix .. like ikonia says... Certain upgrades are flawless while some pc's work better on downgrades due to unfinalized issues at hand with the prototype in progress...
<SOURdiesel> ikonia: i tried upgrading and had issues with my onboard video and power management.  the person who reffered me to ubuntu tried to upgrade and had archive manager issues along with network issues.  that's why i asked.
<Slart> Crusher_: you're welcome.. hope it works out for you
<junaid> Slartibartfast::i want the beginning state of ubuntu
<linny> does anyone here use devede im having trouble creating isos with it after i create my disc i end up with mymovie.mpeg and mymovie.xml instead of the iso ive tried all 3 options eg create iso  create disc srutcture etc but still the same any ideas  ?
<doors98>  Slartibartfast: gosh what will i do then? i have a shop and the users are used to window$, i want to slowly learn and teach linux but how the hell can i print on ubuntu then if the customers want to print something
<ikonia> SOURdiesel as I said, dependso n the user as much as the OS
<apeiron> mmmm asterisk
<Asterix> If I've got my home folder on a separate partition can I just do a install of the 8.10 on the / partition?
<apeiron> I heart asterisk.
<SOURdiesel> ikonia: ok then.
<willytell_> I have experienced problems with my webcam since I upgrade to distro intrepid of Ubuntu.
<jrib> Pointy: apparently 'pr' can do what you want: http://www.heikkitoivonen.net/blog/2008/07/24/combine-two-files-line-by-line-on-command-line/
<zhmg> fdsa
<jrib> Pointy: and paste.  Two new things I learned :)
<willytell_> someone knows about this problem? It seems to be a problem with libv4l
<Slartibartfast> doors98, Just buy an extra machine for printing purposes, It is possible  anyway to print but it always be failing
<kiru> i have a root partition of 7.5 GB. Now i wanna update from 7.10 to 8.04 but the updater tells me that i dont have enough free space on the root partion: 1.3GB instead of 1.8GB... what could i do?
<nikitis> hey guys, what are the cons of a 64-bit Linux?
<sladen> sort -u
<ikonia> nikitis none really, some applications (java for example) are 32bit only
<jrib> nikitis: no java plugin from sun
<TJ-42> kiru: Increase the size of your root partition?  You could look into using something like gparted for this
<Ximal> who is it that was having a issue with the usb on vbox?
<nikitis> jrib: there's 64-bit flash now
<ikonia> Ximal as we discussed earlier - #vbox is your friend
<neozen> xiroV: know if the touchpad is something other then your standard wacom?
<nikitis> jrib: is there a way to get java to work in 64-bit?
<kiru> TJ-42: i am trying but i cannot resize a running root partition, can i?
<kiru> TJ-42:  is there a way to get java to work in 64-bit?
<ikonia> kiru: do it from the livecd
<willytell_> I can not install libv4l? can anyone help me?
<neozen> xiroV: they usually just work... did the touchpad work in windows?
<Ximal> no.. i'm not having a problem ikonia ... i figured out how to fix the issue.. someone else was having the same issue a moment ago and i wanted to help is all
<TJ-42> kiru: use a live cd
<jrib> nikitis: yes, you can use open java.  But there isn't one from sun.  Flash hasn't been an issue in
<kiru> ikonia: is a livecd version of 7.04 ok?
<jrib> nikitis: yes, you can use open java.  But there isn't one from sun.  Flash hasn't been an issue in 64 bit for a long time now
<ikonia> kiru: don't see why not
<TJ-42> kiru: I know nothing about getting java to run, or 64-bit, so ask someone else that question :-)
<kiru> kk
<nikitis> jrib: How is openjava?
<jrib> nikitis: wfm
<kiru> kk
<kiru> cya soon fellows
<Great_Gatsby> why after updating to hardy is the old broadcom driver not used
<linny> does anyone here use devede ? im having trouble creating isos with it. after i create my disc i end up with mymovie.mpeg and mymovie.xml instead of the iso ive tried all 3 options eg create iso,  create disc srutcture etc but still the same any ideas  ?
<Great_Gatsby> now its wanting a b43 driver
<nikitis> jrib: sorry, i don't understand what wfm is
<ikonia> Great_Gatsby: because itls old
<Slartibartfast> nikitis, when especially you are a developer developing 64 based softwares and again this is a setback coz not many people have started using 64-bit systems, many are still with the 32-bit system, but I must guarantee you that 64-bit linux systems are very great
<jrib> nikitis: works for me
<Asterix> Is it possible to use the update manager to go 7.10 -> 8.10 or do I have to upgrade to 8.04 first?
<xiroV> neozen, What do you mean about "wacom"?
<Great_Gatsby> i still cant connect to my wireless router
<bazhang> Asterix, need to do 8.0.4
<Great_Gatsby> the f'ing green light is on
<Great_Gatsby> but im not getting through
<nikitis> jrib: Only java application I use is Azureus
<apeiron> I thought the openjdk was the same as the standard JDK except that the code is GPL'd?
<Asterix> bazhang: that's kinda lame
<ikonia> Great_Gatsby: I don't need to see "f'ing" - if you can't say it wihtout implying swearing - don't say it
<raven> my wifi refuses to connect today, it sees the network, but just keeps asking for auth info and not connecting
<jrib> nikitis: sun provides java for 64 bit, it just doesn't provide a plugin for your browser
<neozen> xiroV: wait.... meant synaptics.... was my understanding touchpads are usually compatible with each other
<xiroV> neozen, Well.. The touchpad is working.. but i miss a driver for it... I had to install a driver in windows too, but i could use the touchpad without.. it just makes the movement more smooth.
<Slartibartfast> linny, why don't you try the mkisofs on commandline, been using it
<neozen> xiroV: hmm
<nikitis> jrib: ah so openjava is for browsers then
<Great_Gatsby> and i cant use the b43 driver
<neozen> xiroV: couldn't tell you
<Great_Gatsby> i hit enable it downloaded and installed it but wont let me use it
<jrib> nikitis: no open java provides a jre as well if you want
<neozen> xiroV: most of the posts I see on the ubuntu forums don't seem to have a problem w/ the touchpad out of the box
<linny> Slartibartfast pls explain ?
<PeskyJ> Great_Gatsby: how is your router set up? can you see it in network manager? is it open or WEP, WPA, WPA2? are you supplying the keys correctly?
<neozen> xiroV: thus my puzzlement
<apeiron> heh. Java without a JRE is kinda useless. :)
<Great_Gatsby> yes PeskyJ
<Great_Gatsby> the light is on
<a3Dman> yo HotBreeze
<Great_Gatsby> im connected to it
<Great_Gatsby> but im not getting a connection
<HotBreeze> b43 driver just > 2.6.24.19
<Great_Gatsby> http://pastebin.com/m25d026fb
<fde> nikitis: it has a plugin that can work with browsers, yes... its openjdk though not openjava - and it is basically the same thing as sun-java6 just more free
<HotBreeze> yo a3Dman
<SOURdiesel> ikonia: when i try again should i upgrade or clean install 8.10?
<fde> nikitis: it is essentially the upstream for sun-java6
<ikonia> SOURdiesel: up to you
<xiroV> neozen, using a touchpad without a driver, is like using one of the old mouses with a ball inside, with the cencors really dirty.. if you know what i mean..
<Tyrath> I'm having trouble printing. Here is my error report http://www.pastebin.ca/1260423. I've already tried to update the printer driver according to the registries, all of which I've uncommented so the necessary updates should be taking place.
<nikitis> jrib: is there a way to upgrade your 32-bit machine to 64 without uninstalling off of your configurations or is it just better to?
<SOURdiesel> ikonia: i heard clean install worked better.  but then again like you say, user.
<SOURdiesel> hehe
<raven> my wifi will not work today, has been working fine even just last night, but now keeps not connecting after asking for auth
<ikonia> SOURdiesel I'd rather see a clean install, but thats not practical for everyone
<jrib> nikitis: there is no way other than reinstalling
<neozen> xiroV: OHHH YEAH I gotcha... just never really was a big touchpad guy... tend to prefer the nipple mouse in the middle of my keyboard
<PeskyJ> Great_Gatsby: well that's odd... it appears as wlan0 for me, not eth1
<ikonia> SOURdiesel: thats only a personal opinion though
<SOURdiesel> ikonia: cool.
<Great_Gatsby> what PeskyJ ?
<xiroV> well.. i have read some articles about touchpad driver in linux, but i couldnt find any exact explanation on how to install it.
<fde> SOURdiesel: if you have things backed up, or don't care about losing anything, you can go ahead and clean-install, it'll result in a cleaner system ... keep in mind though that Ubuntu does a lot of work to ensure upgrades are seamless and do not leave cruft around.
<Great_Gatsby> thats irrelevant
<derryz> hai
<Heatryn2> when I install ubuntu server, is it possible to edit the kernel like in gentoo ?
<Great_Gatsby> you have a different card
<nikitis> jrib: ok i have a separate root patition,  i'll just reformat it
<Slartibartfast> linny, use: mkisofs -r -J -o cd_image.iso /directory to create the iso image then to burn, cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom driveropts=burnfree -v -data <imagepath>cd_image.iso
<xiroV> neozen, well.. i have read some articles about touchpad driver in linux, but i couldnt find any exact explanation on how to install it.
<SOURdiesel> fde: thanks.
<bjb1959> I have a friend with a hp desktop that stops during boot with an ACPI error   cannot turn cooling device 'on' and he has to reboot several times before it actually boots. any ideas??
<nikitis> jrib: one last question, how well does wine or other 32-bit only programs run in 64bit ubuntu?
<jrib> nikitis: wine works fine
<nikitis> backwards compatibility etc
<fde> PeskyJ: A network device and be called makemysysteminsecure for all the system cares - its not a hard coded thing at all
<neozen> xiroV: yeah, couldn't tell you... sorry I couldn't be of more help... thought your touchpad wasn't working @ all
<xiroV> neozen, well.. im just trying to get used to touchpad.. but its so stupid when the movements is so rough, you kno..
<nikitis> jrib: do you install wine the same way?
<nicku> ikonia: is it okay if i pm you
<Tyrath> I'm on Ibex - i don't know if I mentioned that above
<ikonia> nicku just ask in here
<thelonecabbage> Did anyone have problems with configuring display on thinkpad x30 xubuntu 8.10??
<PeskyJ> fde: cool
<jrib> nikitis: yes
<fde> PeskyJ: standard default naming conventions however will make it wlan0 or eth1 depending on the device
<jsquared> after I closed a remote VNC connection and got back to my physical local computer, my desktop background was replaced by a solid color. how do I get it back?
<xiroV> neozen, No problem dude :) thanks for taking your time, anyways :)
<nikitis> jrib: Ok, thanks for all of your help
<linny> Slartibartfast: thats fine i understand how to create and burn the iso but i dont know anything about the dvd formats what type of files do i make the iso from i dont even have any video_ts folders or vobs just these mpgs and xmls are they ok ?
<PeskyJ> Great_Gatsby: so the problem is that although it's connected, you're not getting an IP address?
<replacenf> has anyone here replaced  human-icon-theme and tangerine-icon-theme with GPLed alternatives?
<neozen> xiroV: wouldn't know... when I use the one on my T41, seems about as smooth as I'd expect (which is to say.... bad... since its a touchpad ;) )
<Great_Gatsby> i guess PeskyJ
<fde> Great_Gatsby: does 'iwlist scanning' return anything at all?
<nicku> ikonia: how much have you tested linux and ad joins.. is it possible to get anything more out of winbind than only logins
<Great_Gatsby> yes fdd
<neozen> xiroV: one of the reasons I shut it off
<bjb1959> any fix for acpi error   cannot turn cooling device on  at boot?
<Great_Gatsby> its not a wireless card problem
<PeskyJ> Great_Gatsby: if your router has wired connections too, have you tried connecting to its config page and seeing what's going on?
<Great_Gatsby> i've switched out five cards and none work
<neozen> xiroV: any other problems?
<xiroV> neozen, well.. i don't think touchpads are bad.. the can get really easy to use, and smooth, if you just got a driver for it.
<neozen> xiroV: or questions?
<gwennn> hi everybody!!!
<fde> Great_Gatsby: then  what is the issue currently? System > Preferences > Network Configuration look fine? (if there is wireless security, you'll need to enter that stuff here)
<xiroV> neozen, but they sure is a pain in the @ss to use without, thou
<neozen> xiroV: heh
<xiroV> neozen, and yea.. i actually got a problem
<Slartibartfast> linny, whendo they appear?
<Slartibartfast> gwennn, Hi you
<gwennn> I have a big problem: can't saving mi visual settings
<fde> Great_Gatsby: if iwlist scanning returns network info then your card is working, just not configured correctly... so lets get to configuring it.
<gwennn> every time i login 8.10 gaves me the no visual effects setting
<ubd> how do i add a start up program i run xubuntu
<linny> Slartibartfast: at the end of the process in the output folder im left with xml files and mpg file rather than the proper disk stucture or iso prevoiusly selected
<xiroV> neozen, you know on laptops.. there usually is a way to turn volume up or down... on my laptop it worked fine, untill some weeks ago.. now i can only turn the sound up and down, using the mouse, manually.. if you know what it mean..
<g33k> How to make backup of whole system [kubuntu 8.10]
<fde> ubd: in its settings thing... there should be a 'session' option... click it and add it from there
<neozen> xiroV: ok..... (did just find something for you btw...) in a terminal type "dmesg | grep 'ImPS/2' " sans double quots
<NET||abuse> hmm, really don'tlike the default bullet style that OOo writer does,, is there a way to imporve that?
<Polysics> hi all
<linny> g33k: google remastersys
<Slart> !backup | g33k, see of some of these do the job
<ubottu> g33k, see of some of these do the job: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Polysics> anyone has experience with red5 media server on ubuntu?
<jsquared> my desktop background is a solid color right now instead of a wallpaper, even though I have a valid wallpaper selected. how do I fix this?
<ubd> fde there is no option to add anything there
<neozen> xiroV: yep... have the same problem on xubuntu... they seem to have disabled the volume control keys having an effect on the volume control panel applet
<xiroV> neozen, the volume box appears when i turn volume up and down, but apparently it doesn't work..
<neozen> xiroV: still getting to the bottom of that over here ;)
<fde> ubd: then ask in #xubuntu or #xfce probably... I'm not familiar really with its tools
<ubd> fde ok i found it
<neozen> xiroV: 'doesn't work?'
<ubd> thanks
<Slartibartfast> linny, may be you should remember to use that trailing slashes with an asterick to select all files inside a particular folder i.e foldername/*
<bjb1959> any body know if there is any fix for acpi error cannot turn cooling device on  at boot?
<Ximal> to the guy who was having trouble with his vbox earlier ... ( not me ikonia ) i put a paste bin up on how to fix the issue http://pastebin.com/m3b556e79 < --- here .... it isn't 100% fool proof.. but if i can do it... anyone can
<replacenf> has anyone here replaced  human-icon-theme and tangerine-icon-theme with GPLed alternatives?
<neozen> xiroV: as in... doesn't actually change the volume in the hardware?
<replacenf> or BSD ones?
<n8tuser> bjb1959-> dont know, but maybe look around your bios for any settings related to apm or acpi ?
<fde> replacenf: um, why would you want to license artwork under GPL?
<apeiron> fde, Think of original images as 'source code'.
<xiroV> neozen, Exactly.. it doesn't turn the volume up or down, even thou it appears to, on the screen
<Tyrath> how do I set a default media player?
<neozen> xiroV: greaaat
<gwennn> should anyone give me the name for the visual settings?
<xiroV> neozen, What was does commands? O.o
<neozen> xiroV: did you try running that dmesg command I sent you?
<fde> apeiron: eh... I'd put it under an artistic license - which I think it is  :/
<neozen> xiroV: dmesg pokes the kernel and sees what's been happening since startup
<xiroV> neozen, was it 1 command, or 2?
<Tyrath> I can't do system -> prefs -> removable devices and media cause its not in my GUI
<mystery> hello everyone
<neozen> xiroV: grep searches through standard input (or a file) and displays lines containing a specified regular expression
<mystery> Does anyone know how to save script to the home directory?
<bazhang> !ccsm | gwennn
<ubottu> gwennn: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<fde> replacenf: tango isn't gpl, and is infact I believe non-gpl compatible - so human can never be gpl legally unless tango changes their license
<neozen> xiroV: was two... one piped into the other
<neozen> xiroV: will resend wait 1
<gwennn> thanks ubottu
<neozen> xiroV: ok..... (did just find something for you btw...) in a terminal type "dmesg | grep 'ImPS/2' " sans double quotes
<replacenf> fde> artwork that is free, human-icon-theme and tangerine-icon-theme  are not free packages. sudo apt-get install vrms and the run vrms
<willytell_> someone has to deal with gspca webcams (video4linux)? I'm in trouble with it... could you help me?
<apeiron> fde, Do you mean *the* Artistic license, or something like CC?
<xiroV> so i should just copy/paste "dmesg | grep 'ImPS/2'" into terminal?
<mystery>  Does anyone know how to save script to the home directory?
<neozen> yep
<xiroV> neozen, so i should just copy/paste "dmesg | grep 'ImPS/2'" into terminal?
<neozen> xiroV: with no double quotes
<xiroV> neozen, kk
<jsquared> how do I change my desktop background? it's locked onto a solid color right now, and I can't make it use wallpaper instead
<Great_Gatsby> i know fde
<Great_Gatsby> im connected
<Great_Gatsby> im connected PeskyJ
<replacenf> has anyone here replaced  human-icon-theme and tangerine-icon-theme with free as in freedom alternatives?
<nuxis> Hey, I just installed intrepid and I'm trying to let my wireless card works. It worked fine in hardy and previous releases but now I can't compile my source, I got the build-essential, kernel headers etc... but I keep getting this : http://pastebin.com/m296989e4
<fde> replacenf: Ubuntu is for open source AND free software - not one OR the other... anyway, like I said, unless tango changes license, tango and tangerine can't as tangos license is non-compatible.
<usuario_> jose_pablo_betico@hotmail.com
<thiebaude> jsquared: right click on desktop, change background
<xiroV> uhm
<ikonia> usuario_ ?
<neozen> xiroV: may see a line looks like this: 'input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse'
<xiroV> neozen, so.. what now?
<neozen> xiroV: do you see the line?
<jsquared> thiebaude: that's what I've been doing. but when I change, it only changes the color of the background
<jsquared> thiebaude: I can pick different wallpapers but they have no effect
<xiroV> neozen, So i have to paste it as 2 seperate commands?
<neozen> no
<fde> apeiron: It might be under one of the Creative Commons licenses actually, I'm not sure... look on tango-project.org
<Great_Gatsby> PeskyJ,
<fde> apeiron: either way its not compatible with GPL
<Great_Gatsby> its not a router problem
<ruxpin> where's tcmplex? it's not in the transcode package
<PeskyJ> Great_Gatsby: yes?
<mystery>  Does anyone know how to save script to the home directory?
<Great_Gatsby> my router shows im connected but its saying the connection is inactive
<xiroV> neozen, if i just paste it in the same line, nothing appears
<replacenf> <fde> OK but there muste be free as in freedom alternatives artwork packages that can replace human-icon-theme and tangerine-icon-theme,  right?
<Great_Gatsby> its assigned an ip address
<apeiron> fde, tango.freedesktop.org perhaps?
<neozen> xiroV: might've built the regex wrong following line will be command just paste straight in:
<neozen> xiroV: dmesg | grep "Generic Wheel Mouse"
<PeskyJ> Great_Gatsby: I thought you fixed it?
<fde> replacenf: No idea, I don't much appreciate such distinctions.
<Great_Gatsby> no
<thiebaude> jsquared: i dont know what to say
<Great_Gatsby> i cant connect
<neozen> xiroV: leave those double quotes in
<Great_Gatsby> i had to restart because i turned off the firewall
<xiroV> neozen, still nothing appears
<diamond_gr> Hello. Need some help that I couldn't know how to search the net for. So I decided to join IRC. Hope it works.
<nuxis> Anyone an idea about the madwifi issue ?
<jsquared> thiebaude: ah, nm. fixed it!
<fde> apeiron: ahh, yes... been a while since I went to their site, guess they moved
<PeskyJ> Great_Gatsby: but you just declared that you were connected then immediately quit
<neozen> xiroV: hmmm.... one more
<thiebaude> jsquared: how did you fix it?
<Great_Gatsby> http://pastebin.com/m72635a60
<replacenf> <apeiron>have you  yourself  replaced  human-icon-theme and tangerine-icon-theme with free as in freedom alternatives?
<Great_Gatsby> no
<neozen> xiroV: dmesg | grep "ALPS GlidePoint"
<apeiron> CC-BY-SA. Definitely not GPL.
<Great_Gatsby> im connected to the router
<Great_Gatsby> im not getting a connection
<jsquared> nothing fancy. just went mucking around in the configuration editor. desktop/background/draw_background was unchecked for some reason
<apeiron> replacenf, No, though I'd like to. :)
<Great_Gatsby> i didnt quit i had to restart
<thiebaude> cool
<Ximal> anyone know if there is a messenger program via web interface for irc... something like meebo.com ?
<apeiron> replacenf, Though to be honest I don't see the icons that frequently.
<UnknownUser58> Ximal:mibbit
<xiroV> neozen, following line appeared: [   46.207429] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input8
<fde> apeiron: artwork isn't really compatible with GPL goals though... you don't really want people changing your work when its artwork, you just want to give them permission to use it.
<diamond_gr> It might be simple. I try to change the login screen and the splash screen (Start up manager). Login screen application asks me for password and it deosn't open.
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> paste your  route -n  too
<mystery>  Does anyone know how to save script to the home directory?
<Ximal> mibbit don't let me use it like a messenger anddoesn't include freenode ...
<apeiron> fde, Depends.
<PeskyJ> Great_Gatsby: so you're connected but you're not connected? I'm afraid that makes no sense to me
<Ximal> hmm... brb
<diamond_gr> Same with Start up manager when I try to browse for the file to change.
<apeiron> fde, I've created works that I'd love to see people remix so long as they give me attribution.
<neozen> xiroV: ok.... so the kernel knows its an ALPS and not a generic mouse....
<neozen> xiroV: apparently at one point, that's the driver the mouse module loaded for your touchpad.... yours seems to have the proper behavior though
<NicEXE> When I launch some games and some 3d screensavers (most of them works fine) the textures are shown fine at the first but after about a half second they end up scrambled (if I have 2 textures texture A on object 1 and texture B on object 2 it will scramble things up and give me texture A on object 2 and texture B on object 1) How to fix it?
<gangsterlicious> i have an emergency situation requires me to use resize_reiserfs. resize_reiserfs 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com) "You are running BETA version of reiserfs shrinker. This version is only for testing or VERY CAREFUL use."
<gangsterlicious> would it be ok? this is 8.04 TLS server edi
<fde> apeiron: CC SA license allows for that.
<Great_Gatsby> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m4f90a118
<apeiron> fde, Right, I know.
<gangsterlicious> s/TLS/LTS
<xiroV> neozen, uhm?
<Great_Gatsby> the green light on my dsl router is on n8tuser but when i unplug the wired connection i cant get online
<neozen> xiroV: ahhh.... got something more for you
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> same pc you are using for  wireless and wired?
<Great_Gatsby> yes
<NicEXE> When I launch some games and some 3d screensavers (most of them works fine) the textures are shown fine at the first but after about a half second they end up scrambled (if I have 2 textures texture A on object 1 and texture B on object 2 it will scramble things up and give me texture A on object 2 and texture B on object 1) How to fix it?
<kmg_> what the hell, now i've got ath_pci.o but not ath_pci.ko, don't I need ath_pci.ko ?
<fde> apeiron: the GPL requires you to provide source code for art though, which is rather difficult as the actual image is really only equivalent to the binary of an app...
<fde> (unless we're talking SVG art)
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> that would not work easily, how would your host know which route the eth0 or eth1 to get to the gateway?
<Great_Gatsby> its never been a problem before n8tuser
<engemec> Good afternoon!
<neozen> xiroV: perhaps this will be of help: http://www.felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2005/08/19/alps-glidepoint-under-linux-with-xorg/
<Great_Gatsby> i normally dont use wired
<Pedrolito> I just installed the firefox 3.0.4 update, but now the sarch box doesn't work anymore. Anyone else has the same problem?
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> not when both of them are active at same time
<Great_Gatsby> but my wireless suddenly stopped working four weeks ago
<Dorobo18jp> ubottu thank for the info compiling is a little out of my skill range at the moment thanks anyway
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neozen> xiroV: once you have the actual make / model of specific hardware, its ALOT easier to locate information
<fde> Dorobo18jp: there are no skills involved in compiling anything....
<Great_Gatsby> i've been doing it for years n8tuser
<Dorobo18jp> i cant figure it out
<Great_Gatsby> never caused any problems
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> so you decide now, wired or wireless but not both at the same time,  can be both but you hve to fiddle with the route table and its for advanced users..
<fde> Dorobo18jp: (well, unless it fails and you have to figure out why)
<neozen> xiroV: directions are for redhat, but the xorg.conf pieces should be similar
<xiroV> neozen, okay.. well.. can you give me a fast explanation on what "x.org" is? i see that everywhere
<Great_Gatsby> all i have to do is unplug the wired connection and wireless takes over
<Great_Gatsby> but wireless wont connect
<Dorobo18jp> i cant make a directory i can configure it i cant run it just goingto give up fortonight
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> thats fine, only one at a time
<nuxis> Hey, I just installed intrepid and I'm trying to let my wireless card works. It worked fine in hardy and previous releases but now I can't compile my source, I got the build-essential, kernel headers etc... but I keep getting this : http://pastebin.com/m296989e4
<PeskyJ> Great_Gatsby: if you set up the network manager then it should auro-connect to your wireless network and update your route table when you unplug the wired connection
<n8tuser> !who | Great_Gatsby
<ubottu> Great_Gatsby: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<neozen> xiroV: sure.... very fast (am @ work heh)
<fde> Dorobo18jp: all you need is to type: ./configure && make && make install  inside the source dir
<zeno___> if im transferring files to my samba share over wireless with grsync and the link goes out, can i continue the transfer>
<Great_Gatsby> yes i know PeskyJ
<zeno___> ?
<kmg_> does anybody know what I have to do to get madwifi drivers working?
<fde> Dorobo18jp: might need to set a different root though... but that's about it.
<neozen> xiroV: xorg is the graphical system most unixes use
<NicEXE> When I launch some games and some 3d screensavers (most of them works fine) the textures are shown fine at the first but after about a half second they end up scrambled (if I have 2 textures texture A on object 1 and texture B on object 2 it will scramble things up and give me texture A on object 2 and texture B on object 1) How to fix it?
<gwennn> ill no luck!
<TJ-42> which configuration file contains which groups a user belongs to?
<gwennn> still
<Tyrath> would anyone be able to help me enable printing on an ibex with a deskjet 930c ?
<fde> TJ-42: umm, /etc/group  (not plural)
<neozen> xiroV: on top of that you have your desktop environment (such as KDE, GNOME, XFCE, fluxbox) and various gui programs which run within it
<Dorobo18jp> and this is a noob question how do i make thhe scr dir and how do i type in it i am a total noob lol
<xiroV> neozen, Ahh.. okay.. so x.org is simply a GUI ?
<TJ-42> fde: ah, heh, thanks :-)
<Tyrath> I think the file used is hplip
<neozen> xiroV: ......X.org is more a graphical backend
<fde> Dorobo18jp: what is the file called that you downloaded?
<nuxis> Hey, I just installed intrepid and I'm trying to let my wireless card works. It worked fine in hardy and previous releases but now I can't compile my source, I got the build-essential, kernel headers etc... but I keep getting this : http://pastebin.com/m296989e4
<gwennn> everytime I logoff I'm loosing all my settings
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> your hint there is, when you wanted to use wireless, your route table should reflect usage of eth1(wireless) but what you pasted reflects eth0(wired?)
<Tyrath> but i can't update it because it won't let me, all it does is give me hints on locating the repositories which doesn't help me one bit
<xiroV> neozen, Ah.. so x.org is a place where the gui works on? or something like that?
<fde> TJ-42: remember that primary group is defined in /etc/passwd though
<gwennn> Is there a file I can edit on xwindows?
<Tyrath> - the repositories are already up to date and i've upgraded stacks of times
<neozen> xiroV: a workhorse which graphical toolkits use to actually color the pixels on-screen and get input from the mouse/keyboard etc when in GUI mode
<lukasz_> hi
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> now you know why your wireless (eth1) is not going anywhere
<Great_Gatsby> thats not the reason n8tuser
<neozen> xiroV: a VERY rough (and probably grossly inaccurate comparison would be directX)
<Great_Gatsby> i wasnt using a wired connection when it suddenly stopped working
<Dorobo18jp> blackjack_for_the_hopelessly_luckless.tar it sitting on my desk top atm
<Great_Gatsby> im only using wired now because i cant use wireless
<xiroV> neozen, Ah... okay :) well.. thanks.. won't bother you anymore ^^ i'll see if i can make it work
<NicEXE> When I launch some games and some 3d screensavers (most of them works fine) the textures are shown fine at the first but after about a half second they end up scrambled (if I have 2 textures texture A on object 1 and texture B on object 2 it will scramble things up and give me texture A on object 2 and texture B on object 1) How to fix it?
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> if you dont think so, then if you dont have a good route table, then you are not getting anywhere
<neozen> xiroV: think your getting it
<neozen> xiroV: more information: www.x.org
<nuxis> Hey, I just installed intrepid and I'm trying to let my wireless card works. It worked fine in hardy and previous releases but now I can't compile my source, I got the build-essential, kernel headers etc... but I keep getting this : http://pastebin.com/m296989e4
<gwennn> I instaled compiz but when I loggin I must start visual effects via desktop appearance
<fde> neozen: X has nothing in common with DirectX ... Mesa - or even better SDL -  would be a more accurate example...
<fde> neozen: Mesa is the part of X that handles 3D... SDL though is the complete deal targeted at gamers etc
<Great_Gatsby> route -n didnt return anything for  eth1 n8tuser
<gwennn> so everytime I must do it manually because i have no effects from defaults
<jjulian> hi i got a problem with nvidia drivers
<erUSUL> fde: Mesa is a free implementation of OpenGL. The binary drivers of nvidia (and ati probably) ship with its own implementation...
<jjulian> as long as they're installed i cant open nautilus corecclty
<jjulian> its greyed out the whole thing
<jjulian> if i start it via sudo nautilus it works
<Dorobo18jp> fde didyou get that
<jjulian> also i cant change user
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> try to restart your wireless interface so the kernel puts the entry in your route table
<xiroV> neozen, :)
<neozen> fde: nods
<jjulian> i get an error that xserver couldnt be startet 3 times failed
<fde> erUSUL: sure, but that's not part of X either... I was just trying to point out that X is a set of protocols, it doesn't actually handle graphics directly...
<Pedrolito> I just installed the firefox 3.0.4 update, but now the sarch box doesn't work anymore. Anyone else has the same problem?
<neozen> fde: was just thinking in terms of responsibilities
<neozen> fde: not technology
<erUSUL> fde: ok
<fde> Dorobo18jp: no... you messaged me? if you're not identified I won't receive them
<neozen> fde: no shared codebase naturally
<Dorobo18jp> blackjack_for_the_hopelessly_luckless.tar
<Dorobo18jp> its sitting on my desktop
<Pici> fde: freenode no longer blocks unidentified users from sending private messages.
<fde> erUSUL: I was trying to correct the statement by neozen that X can be compared to DirectX, they are so far removed from each other that its just laughable...
<Korogiannos> Hi. Could someone point me in the right direction for playing streaming windows media in hardy?
<fde> Pici: Why not? I don't want random bots bothering me about porn  :/
<neozen> xiroV: see.... still learning myself ;)
<erUSUL> fde: yep SDL == (roughly) part of DirectX
<nuxis> nvm I fixed the problem blacklisting ath9k and using svn to get the latest driver and running the scripts thanks for no help
<neozen> fde: hehe... as I said... was probably a very inaccurate comparision
<wild_oscar> hi there. I seem to have lost sound on my laptop after upgrading to Intrepid. all I can hear are some clicking noises when sound should be running. any idea how to fix this?
<erUSUL> w32codecs | Korogiannos
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | Korogiannos
<ubottu> Korogiannos: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dorobo18jp> fde: the file name is blackjack_for_the_hopelessly_luckless.tar it is sitting on my deskktop now
<Korogiannos> Many thanks
<neozen> fde: never really delved into the guts of X..... haven't ever needed to
<fde> neozen: you can't even compare them... you're basically comparing TCP to yahoo.com
<neozen> fde: lol
<neozen> fde: point taken
<NicEXE> When I launch some games and some 3d screensavers (most of them works fine) the textures are shown fine at the first but after about a half second they end up scrambled (if I have 2 textures texture A on object 1 and texture B on object 2 it will scramble things up and give me texture A on object 2 and texture B on object 1) How to fix it?
<xiroV> neozen, Sure ^^ I think it would be kinda boring if everyone knew everything ;)
<fde> Dorobo18jp: tar xf ~/Desktop/<that> ... it should create a new directory in the same place... cd into that and do what I said.
<n8tuser> Great_Gatsby-> how did it go?
<xiroV> neozen, but i really don't understand the link you send me..
<yogandra> can any tell me to change my ubuntu themes look like mac
<bazhang> gnome-look.org yogandra check there
<neozen> xiroV: or it would mean everything would be due for SERIOUS change b/c it would mean there was no more innovation
<xiroV> neozen, should i just do what it tells me, and it should work?
<TJ-42> I just created a new group and added two users to it.  When I try to do chown mainuser:newgroup directory, it gives me "invalid group mainuser:newgroup"  What am I doing wrong?
<fde> neozen: well, more accurately to something like javascript actually ... but you get the idea
<Nece228> why in kubunut 8.10 xorg uses 10% cpu in idle, and when i open window and dont do anythink it gets on 30%
<Nece228> this happens to ubuntu too
<yogandra> bazhang, does it slow down the computer?
<NicEXE> When I launch some games and some 3d screensavers (most of them works fine) the textures are shown fine at the first but after about a half second they end up scrambled (if I have 2 textures texture A on object 1 and texture B on object 2 it will scramble things up and give me texture A on object 2 and texture B on object 1) How to fix it?
<DHPDShar> dam
<bazhang> yogandra, a theme? very unlikely
<fde> Nece228: it certainly shouldn't be...
<massimo8697> ciao a tutti
<Nece228> fde: yeah
<Nece228> fde: dunno how to fix that
<bazhang> !it | massimo8697
<ubottu> massimo8697: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xiroV> neozen, ?
<yogandra> bazhang, yes. Does it slow down system?
<fde> Nece228: hard to diagnose without a lot more info... for instance what driver you using?
<jtisme> how do i download ubuntu package updates and install them at a later date
<bazhang> yogandra, very unlikely
<Dorobo18jp> fde: im done fo rtonight i will try again tomorrow getting to frustrated thanks for the help
<wild_oscar> I seem to have lost sound on my laptop after upgrading to Intrepid. all I can hear are some clicking noises when sound should be running. any idea how to fix this?
<Nece228> fde: open source, also this happens with flgrx
<dj_def> can anybody see this video till the end without flash plugin blocks? http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2051615/cutest_kitten/
<kmg_> is there a package that contains the ath5k driver?
<Nece228> fde: when i turn off compiz problem dont solves
<yogandra> bazhang, Do you know other good themes?
<neozen> xiroV: other option is take a look @ the ubuntuforums searching for glidepoint
<bazhang> yogandra, check for imetal
<fde> jtisme: System > Administration > Software Source ... updates tab ... mid way down, hit "Download in the background"
<yogandra> bazhang, thanks
<jtisme> fde thanks
<fde> Nece228: even with compiz it shouldn't be going that nuts....
<Nece228> fde: and in hardy i dont notice that
<Pedrolito> dj_def, I can
<massimo_> ciao a tutti
<fde> Nece228: could be poor support for your card though, I don't know honestly... I just avoid ATI though
<bazhang> massimo_, #ubuntu-it
<yogandra> Does any know network simulator for ubuntu 8.1?
<fde> Nece228: hardy and intrepid Xorg versions are pretty different
<DIFH-iceroot> using hardy with multiverse-repo there is no sun-java6-jdk, just all other sun-java6-files and openjdk, how to get the real javadjk from sun?
<fde> yogandra: what do you mean by simulator?
<Dreamglider> after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 when i reboot i get -> kernel panic -not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<xiroV> neozen, okay.. thanks
<Nece228> fde: hardy has 7.2 and intrepid 7.3 do you know solution?
<fde> yogandra: there are many definitions that are possible for 'network simulator'
<dj_def> Pedrolito, what ubuntu and flash version do you have?
<fde> Nece228: hardy has 7.3 and intrepid has 7.4 actually, but no, I don't know.
<yogandra> fde, means virtual network?
<neozen> xiroV: you are most welcome, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<fde> yogandra: so via a virtual machine or something?
<yogandra> fde, Better to say cisco practice tools?
<Nece228> fde: did a mistake
<regebro> Hmm. I don't know much about sound, but should there really be realtek codec with my Intel card? (MacBook).
<yogandra> fde, I have for windows but forget name
<NicEXE> When I launch some games and some 3d screensavers (most of them works fine) the textures are shown fine at the first but after about a half second they end up scrambled (if I have 2 textures texture A on object 1 and texture B on object 2 it will scramble things up and give me texture A on object 2 and texture B on object 1) How to fix it?
<Pedrolito> dj_def, 8.10 and 10.0 r12
<Kw4h> does anyone know the channel where I can find people workin on GSPCA drivers?
<TJ-42> cd //join #linuxhelp
<fde> yogandra: you can create virtual network interfaces... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555319  for instance, eth0:1 is the virtual interface
<TJ-42> bah
<Split> Dreamglider: the update might had been interrupted. Try booting using older kernel and to continue the upgrade
<yogandra> fde,  I got it, Its called packetTracer and other call Boson in windows
<yogandra> fde, Do ubuntu have one like those?
<suwro> howdy
<suwro> what's the reason they made empathy? I cant manage to get used with it... I like pidgin more than empathy
<yogandra> Does any one know cisco packetTracer for ubuntu
<phil> 有人会说中文吗？
<fde> Is that chinese or japanese? idk the difference
<bazhang> !cn | phil
<ubottu> phil: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> chinese
<phil> yes
<akjside> prova
<cbr> hello, can anyone say how can i help translate synaptic?
<fde> cbr: in synaptic > help > translate
<akjside> devo montare una webcam chi mi da una mano?
<daxroc> Has any one had issues with iwlcore / iwlagn causing kernel panics with 8.10 ?
<abstrakt> what does 8.10 have that 8.04 doesn't?
<Pici> !it | akjside
<ubottu> akjside: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<abstrakt> and should i really care about LTS if i'm just a casual desktop user?
<Pici> !releasenotes | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<abstrakt> i'm primarily going to be using windows but i want to have a dual boot with Ubuntu on it
<RinTinTigger> re
<abstrakt> i just need my verizon wireless card to work
<RinTinTigger> !Hello > RinTinTigger
<ubottu> RinTinTigger, please see my private message
<yogandra> Does any one know cisco packetTracer for ubuntu
<robacarp> what is the command to list irc channels? is it not /msg chanserv list ?
<Pici> robacarp: /msg alis help list
<RinTinTigger> yep yogandra i got it with my cisco certificate
<joaospinto> hello. how can i fix firefox's scroll problem?
<DIFH-iceroot> what command to use to set another java as default? it was something like -select-alternatives
<cbr> fde: that does exactly nothing
<cbr> fde: when i click that button
<yogandra> RinTinTigger, What it call?
<RinTinTigger> ccna yogandra
<cbr> fde: oh wait, it worked when i ran synaptic from konsole.. but when i ran it with kdesudo, it failed
<robacarp> Pici: thanks
<yogandra> RinTinTigger,  Is there other freeware ?
<RinTinTigger> hm
<RinTinTigger> dunno
<RinTinTigger> !trace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trace
<cbr> fde: also there are not templates on launchpad for synaptic
<RinTinTigger> !tracert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracert
<cbr> *no
<fde> cbr: https://translations.launchpad.net/  ... file a bug though about it not working.
<fde> RinTinTigger: traceroute
<kanhiya78> how to add another user account from system>administration >user and groups
<RinTinTigger> you can use umit network scanner instead yogandra
<RinTinTigger> !umit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umit
<RinTinTigger> -.-
<joaospinto> please... can anyone help me?
<fde> kanhiya78: umm... "unlock" then hit "Add user"?
<yogandra> RinTinTigger, How can i get it?
<cbr> The synaptic project is not set up for translation in Launchpad.
<fde> !info umit
<ubottu> umit (source: umit): network tool and graphical frontend for nmap. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1128 kB, installed size 4196 kB
<RinTinTigger> yogadra repositories / synaptic
<marius_> how can i setup cpufreq in gnome 2.24 for ac and battery mode with gnome-power-manager?
<fde> cbr left? synaptic is part of the ubuntu project...
<kanhiya78> fde: i unlocked it and hot on add user and give user name and password for new user but how to add it
<phil> ubuntu 会中毒么？
<ultraviolet9> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<dvyjones> I try to connect to a VPN server, but I get the error The VPN connection '...' failed because there were no valid VPN secrets. Any idea why?
<fde> kanhiya78: once you hit ok... it should be added  :/
<kanhiya78> i am unable to see ok button
<ultraviolet9> how do i get into that also mixer via console?
<fde> kanhiya78: haha... try making the window taller?
<bazhang> phil, /join #ubuntu-cn
<ultraviolet9> *alsa
<Joukeee> ello
<drewbert> ultraviolet9: alsamixer
<kanhiya78> fde: no ok button is there and my eyesight is not weak
<ultraviolet9> thanks
<dvyjones> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ultraviolet9> aha
<ultraviolet9> alsamixer -Dhw :)
<Joukeee> i just lost my bottom toolbar =\ got it back but windows i've got open don't appear there now anymore
<Joukeee> anyone have an idea on how to get them to appear again?
<porter1> What's the best program to record to ogg format? Will audacity?
<fde> kanhiya78: I didn't say it was... there should definitely be an ok button though.... what is your screen resolution?
<fde> porter1: yes
<porter1> Ok, thanks
<kanhiya78> fde: 800x600
<pkp9774> Does ubuntu support a range of ip addresses in /etc/network/interfaces?  Such as "bind from 2-40" on 192.168.52.x for example?
<porter1> I wasn't sure they the sound recorder included with ubuntu doesn't...
<beli> pkp9774: guess not, you need to create the config manually....use some shell script for it
<pkp9774> beli: ok, couldn't find anything either, thanks.
<fde> kanhiya78: so is it covering your entire screen? you can stretch the window off the screen... then right click the window title and hit 'move' to get to the bottom
<dvyjones> Should the sound server appear in "ps aux | grep alsa"?
<fde> dvyjones: no
<dvyjones> My sound sometimes disappear, and I have to restart my comp to get it back. Any idea why?
<fde> dvyjones: grep pulse
<dvyjones> Could I killall pulseaudio?
<Joukeee> my sound rarely ever works, at random moments and restarting doesnt work..
<Uplink> !sound
<fde> dvyjones: its hackish, but you can do 'pulseaudio --stop ** pulseaudio --start' (ignore errors) to get it back...
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hwilde> is /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf still the place where we send the hostname to DNS ?
<abstrakt> what's the code name for 8.04 and 8.10 ?
<abstrakt> er, the code name(s)
<Pici> abstrakt: Hardy Heron and Intrepid Ibex
<scampbell> 8.04 hardy 8.10 intrepid
<kanhiya78> fde: okay thanks, the ok button was not visible due to resolution
<Joukeee> do i use capture or playback alsa?
<abstrakt> k thx
<hwilde> Joukeee, capture is mic,  playback is speakers
<Joukeee> thanks
<kanhiya78> fde: one question how to change language for other user
<kanhiya78> fde: i want to put hindi language for my mother and english for myself
<kanhiya78> is it possible or not
<fde> kanhiya78: you can't really via any tool... it'd have to be changed as the user logs in
<Joukeee> my "bottom toolbar" doesnt display windows i have open, or currently not
<Joukeee> i dont know how to explain really
<edreamleo> I was so happy installing 8.10: video drivers installed semi-automatically.  Now I'm so not happy.  Choosing Appearance Preferences:Visual Effects: Extra dis-installed the video driver, and now may screen looks wretched.  Iirc, somehow I was give a list of video drivers by a video player, and the second one I tried worked really well, but now I'm stuck :-)
<kanhiya78> no problem ; it means user that logged in has right to change a language of his own
<scampbell> kanhiya78: fde: couldn't he just change LANG and GDM_LANG in the user's .profile?
<bmac2> I just upgraded to 8.10 on my work desktop, and now every time I run either virtualbox, or synergy, it makes the mouse no longer function.  Anyone seen this or know how to fix?
<kanhiya78> but how to change it
<ultraviolet9> How do I force quit the sound preferences dialog?
<ultraviolet9> an error popped up on it about an hour ago and it won't close
<Joukeee> open system monitor
<kanhiya78> fde:  means steps to change language
<ultraviolet9> I'm there
<Joukeee> right click -> kill
<ultraviolet9> there is no "sound preferences" process
<Joukeee> oh :\ don't know
<ultraviolet9> :(
<drewbert> type in vi /etc/inittab and change your default runlevel to 6
<ultraviolet9> init 6?
<hwilde> ultraviolet9, hold on
<drewbert> ultraviolet9: don't actually do taht
<Joukeee> right click toolbar -> add to panel and then the "Force a misbehaving app to quit"
<hwilde> drewbert,that is not a good suggestion
<Joukeee> might help
<hwilde> ultraviolet9, goto Sytem -> Admin -> System Monitor
<ultraviolet9> I'm already there
<hwilde> ultraviolet9, click the Processes tab.  RIght click the one you want to kill
<littlewookie> hi, anyone an idea how to choke " XXXX.XXXXXX] powernow-k8: ignoring illegal change in lo freq table-4 to 0x0 "   in my tty's
<drewbert> hwilde: but it is a hilarious one
<kanhiya78> anybody knows how to change language
<hwilde> drewbert, don't do that again...
<hwilde> kanhiya78, system -> admin -> language
<ultraviolet9> like I said before there's no sound preferences process
<kanhiya78> ok
<erUSUL> kanhiya78: System>Admin>Language Support
<phil> kanhiya78:wiki
<ultraviolet9> oh
<hwilde> ultraviolet9, you can press ctrl+alt+backspace to force a logout, then log back in.  but it will close all open programs
<ultraviolet9> gnome-sound-properties?
<ultraviolet9> chaching
<ultraviolet9> thanks
<hwilde> ultraviolet9, yeah try killing that
<maxime> quel qu'un est francais ?
<Joukeee> usually the windows you have open or are currently behind are windows are listed in your bottom toolbar.. i accidentally deleted the toolbar and got most back now but the "window icons" still don't appear.. anyone help?
<unop> !fr | maxime
<fde> scampbell: yes he could, feel free to explain that to him, I'm doing something atm
<ubottu> maxime: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<SOURdiesel> as far as increasing my swap partition, i don't know if i feel comfortable booting from live cd, increasing partition and interupting the install.  is there a way to disable the partition, increase the size, then re enable?
<kanhiya78> erUSUL: thanks
<pjob> Hey, Is there a way to turn remote desktop on and configure it via ssh?
<hwilde> SOURdiesel, why do you wnat to increase swap?
<Joukeee> ﻿usually the windows you have open or are currently behind are windows are listed in your bottom toolbar.. i accidentally deleted the toolbar and got most back now but the "window icons" still don't appear.. anyone help?
<hwilde> !repeat > Joukeee
<ubottu> Joukeee, please see my private message
<hwilde> !vnc > pjob
<ubottu> pjob, please see my private message
<SOURdiesel> bwilde:  because i have WAY more RAM than swap space and i do video editing and multitasking.
<Joukeee> i do feel ignored
<maxime> j'ai un probleme quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
<satya> hi
<hwilde> SOURdiesel, ok so you have to shutdown, boot into livecd, run gparted, and resize your swap partition.
<kenny__> #join kde
<ultraviolet9> !fr | maxime
<ubottu> maxime: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> Joukeee: you need to add the 'window list' applet back onto the panel.
<kanhiya78> fde:  thanks for finding ok button for me
<Joukeee> ill try, thanks
<ultraviolet9> I need some help
<ultraviolet9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985692
<SOURdiesel> bwilde: nope. tried that. doesn't give me the resize option.
<fde> kanhiya78: moving it off screen allowed you to see it? or you being sarcastic? heh
<slanning> I also have no sound since recently
<Joukeee> thanks you very much, Pici
<phil> anyone knows about how to change the fonts in firefox？
<kmg_> how do i get the ath5k drivers?
<drewbert> hwilde: you know what is good advice? never clicking the hibernate button.  I had to reinstall grub
<slanning> O.o
<ultraviolet9> ok?
<hwilde> drewbert, my laptops hibernate all the time.  you just need everything configured correctly.
<ultraviolet9> i used hibernate earlier and it worked fine for me
<Joukeee> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<scampbell> kanhiya78: on your login screen you may select the language of choice, it will stay with the user.  Does that work for you?
<SOURdiesel> bwilde: maybe i'm not "booting from live cd" correctly?  do i run without making changes to computer or is there an F# option i need to choose?
<drewbert> laptops are generally better at hibernating then desktops
<ultraviolet9> Joukee: If you would read the thread you would find I've already tried all of that
<hwilde> SOURdiesel, run without making changes.  it just runs off the cd
<drewbert> and I have a desktop with a dual boot set up on it.
<ultraviolet9> hwilde: can you help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985692
<SOURdiesel> bwilde: tried it that way.  gives me the same options in gparted on regular boot from hard drive
<hwilde> ultraviolet9, I looked at it, I dunno.
<ultraviolet9> :'(
<hwilde> SOURdiesel, you can't resize your partitions while they are active.  that is why you boot from livecd
<hwilde> drewbert, do you need help with something?  bc this is the support channel you know
<SOURdiesel> bwilde: i booted from live cd and i don't have the resize option.  it's greyed.
<hwilde> SOURdiesel, how did you get into gparted ?
<SOURdiesel> bwilde: boot from live cd.  chose run without making changes to computer.  loaded up desktop, system > admin > partition editor
<kephu> I need some help: upgrade to 8.10 broke my wifi configuration
<porter1> Anyone know whether it's possible to set audio outputs to also input back in?
<kephu> granted, it was rickety at best, I had to use ndiswrapper, but still
<SOURdiesel> bwilde: same options as if i run it normaly.  no resize/move
<hwilde> SOURdiesel, maybe can you resize the other partition not swap, then delete the swap, then create a new swap partition that is larger ?
<kephu> now it's completely broken, while once it worked relatively perfectly
<littlewookie> hi, anyone an idea how to choke " XXXX.XXXXXX] powernow-k8: ignoring illegal change in lo freq table-4 to 0x0 "   in my tty's
<kephu> it's an asus wl270n
<hwilde> !enter | kephu
<ubottu> kephu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwilde> can you restate your question on one line
<kephu> from what I gather, it's a broadcom 4328
<SOURdiesel> hwilde: sorry i just noticed i was mispelling your name.  can't resize/move any partition or drive off the live cd.
<kmg_> how can i get the ath5k drivers?
<kephu> I need some help: upgrade to 8.10 broke my wifi configuration; granted, it was rickety at best, I had to use ndiswrapper, but still. Now it's completely broken, while once it worked relatively perfectly it's an asus wl270n, from what I gather, it's a broadcom 4328
<kephu> what
<kephu> I need some help: upgrade to 8.10 broke my wifi configuration; granted, it was rickety at best, I had to use ndiswrapper, but still. Now it's completely broken, while once it worked relatively perfectly it's an asus wl270, a broadcom 4328 chipset
<kephu> now, happy? ;)
<KoFish> everyone should fill out this survey http://www.malecontraceptives.org/new_activism.php
<hwilde> SOURdiesel, if you boot from the livecd, you can run gparted, and resize the partitions....
<hwilde> !broadcom | kephu
<SOURdiesel> hwilde: apparently not mine.
<ubottu> kephu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Delvien> !offtopic | kofish
<ubottu> kofish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> Delvien: hes already gone.
<hwilde> SOURdiesel, try opening a terminal and type gksu gparted
<kmg_> anybody know how i can get the ath5k drivers?
<Delvien> pici ah. ihave leaves off
<hwilde> kmg_, ask in #madwifi  they know that stuff
<RUMMY> how can I install fonts for evince
<hwilde> Delvien, he didn't leave on his own :)
<kephu> hwilde: I DID THAT ALREADY. 8.10 broke it!
<kephu> also, no docs for 8.10, so it's of no use
<hwilde> buy a supported wireless card then...
<Delvien> hwilde: have those off too
<kephu> right, that advice is awesome.
<hwilde> kephu, if you follow the instructions from ubottu you can set it up.
<hwilde> !broadcom | kephu
<ubottu> kephu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<slanning> I'm following the PulseAudio Fixes doc linked by ultraviolet9 - Open the PulseAudio Volume Control application ("pavucontrol", or you can launch "Applications/Sound & Video/PulseAudio Device Chooser" ...) -- pavucontrol works, but not by selecting from the menu
<kephu> hwilde: did you read what I just wrote?
<hwilde> kephu, you get out what you put in.
<kephu> I DID THAT. It used to actually work
<Joukeee> Hmm, "lspci -v | less" returned this: "   	 	 	 	 	 	   00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Joukeee>   (rev 03)
<Joukeee>          Subsystem: Wistron Corp. Unknown device 4085
<Joukeee>          Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
<Joukeee>          Memory at fa200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<FloodBot2> Joukeee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joukeee>          Capabilities: <access denied>".. Now I'm not sure what exactly the name of my sound card is.. Anyone know? :\
<kephu> then I decided to upgrade to 8.10
<Delvien> joukeee pastebin man
<roadfish> I just added an entry to sources.list (from ppa.launchpad.net). But these packages "can't be authenticated". How do I get the gpg-key to feed into apt-key? Where is the gpg-key information located?
<slanning> sorry, it started in the....panel at top - it started twice!
<hwilde> Joukeee, it's an Intel 82801H
<kephu> also, for the record, the the default drivers DIDN'T WORK
<Joukeee> thanks
<kephu> the linuxwireless.org project didn't support 4328
<hwilde> kephu, did you google this at all or did you just come in here to yell at people    http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=959451
<hwilde> [SOLVED] Broadcom wireless BCM4328 not working in Intrepid
<SOURdiesel> hwilde: ok
<alpha> rg
<kephu> hwilde, are you even reading what I'm writing to you?
<kephu> I mean, at all?
<hwilde> [SOLVED] Broadcom wireless BCM4328 not working in Intrepid
<hwilde> kephu,     http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=959451
<Delvien> kephu calm down be glad he is trying to help you
<RUMMY> I have fonts in openoffice but that fonts don't have in firefox. help
<kephu> hwilde: ok, this link looks promising, credit where credit is due
<Joukeee> how do i upgrade to the new ubuntu or has this been done automatically?
<hwilde> kephu, that is the first result if you google  "BCM4328 intrepid +ubuntu"
<kephu> hwilde: see, I missed the "intrepid" part
<hwilde> my google skills are unmatched.
<kephu> I'm not clear on the b44 part; does that pertain to WIRED ethernet, or wireless one?
<hwilde> kephu, what now I have to read the instructions to you?
<Delvien> hwilde is that a challenge :P
<lianimator> is there a terminal-based browser bundled with Ubuntu?
<hwilde> Delvien, I am going to put that on my resume
<Pici> lianimator: w3m by defailt iirc.
<Delvien> lianimator: lynx is avail online
<kephu> hwilde: I'm using windows at the moment due to lack of wireless connectivity, while still having something to do on the internets
<Delvien> hwilde: lol
<hwilde> kephu, good luck
<karname> hello , how i can install xampp on ubuntu 64 bit?
<Uplink> kephu: i was like you 6 months ago
<roadfish> is it possible to make repositories that aren't signed without gpg keys? and does this cause the "packages cannot be authenticated!" message from apt-get?
<hwilde> !lamp > karname
<ubottu> karname, please see my private message
<maek0> roadfish, yeah
<Joukeee> on mIRC I could type the first letters of someones name and it would auto-insert the rest of the name.. how do I do this on Pidgin?
<kephu> Uplink: and by that you mean...?
<hwilde> Joukeee, tab ?
<Joukeee> hwilde:
<maek0> roadfish, theres a few popular un authenticated repos like the transmission one
<Joukeee> yay
<Joukeee> thanks
<roadfish> maek0: ok, thanks ... so is unreasonable to eliminate all not-authenticated errors (assuming I want things from unsigned repos)
<hwilde> Joukeee, if you like mIRC then you would like xchat
<karname> hwilde : no i say xampp :http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<mysteryc> Where can I download the package perl_run from?
<Uplink> kephu: by that i mean i solved my wireless problems when i upgraded to 8.04...
<Pici> karname: There is no need to install a third party lamp stack on Ubuntu and we will not support your xampp install.  Please use the packages that are in the repositories.
<kephu> Uplink: broadcom?
<Uplink> kephu: yes
<kephu> Uplink: same chipset, perchance?
<Uplink> kephu: whats your chipset
<Uplink> *wifi card
<m2k> SOURdiesel, do you have an encrypted root partition?
<Khisanth> mysteryc: what makes you think you need that? that is a function in the perl API
<kephu> Uplink: 4328, IIRC
<karname> pici : i don't see lampp in my repository , i enable all of repository
<Pici> karname: Its not a single package.
<Uplink> kephu: i got a 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)
<kephu> Uplink: so, do you use ndis, or have you tried that broadcom STA restricted drivers?
<Uplink> kephu: rest drivers ;D
<Pici> karname: Running: sudo tasksel    will give you a list of servers that you can install, just select LAMP server and press okay.
<Pici> !lamp > karname (for more info)
<ubottu> karname, please see my private message
<Joukeee> ﻿hwilde: Joukeee, if you like mIRC then you would like xchat, got used to pidgin now ;)
<kephu> Uplink: cool, if they work, we may be in business ;)
<thebishop> is there a smaller Ubuntu release that can fit on a 500MB thumbdrive?
<thebishop> (with a GUI)
<Uplink> kephu: i forgot to mention something... u need to plug in ethernet to your laptop...
<kephu> Uplink: figures. I assume it's because they need to be downloaded first?
<NW2190> Hi, the power shut down on my laptop while I was using a gparted live cd to resize my home partition and now my home directory is unreadable in Ubuntu.  Is there a way to fix this?
<karname> pici : tanks
<kephu> slightly catch-22-ish ;)
<wwpiexec> hey.. is there a program, that I can use to help me format postings to ubuntu forums.. using a 1024x768 resolution with the text box being even a fraction of the screen kinda hard to follow... basically I'd like something that'll probably give me a live update on what I type, then I can simply copy and paste the text+code to ubuntu forums..
<kmg_> hey, what is linux-image-2.6.27-3-rt ?
<oskar-> NW2190:  maybe "testdisk" or "photorec" can help...
<apeiron> kmg_, apt-cache show linux-image-2.6.27-3-rt
<NW2190> oskar-, is that a command or a option in Gparted?
<maxime> serveur francais
<Pici> !fr | maxime
<ubottu> maxime: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<oskar-> NW2190: that are two programs, one for recovering partitions, the other for recovering lost files
<squarebracket> how do i install a font?
<serengeti> that was weird: I started eclipse (version from the intrepid repos) and it consumed 1.4 GB of ram + 1GB of swap :O   closed it, started again and it's back to ~150MB as usual. i have no idea what was it thinking.
<hwilde> !fonts > squarebracket
<ubottu> squarebracket, please see my private message
<CorticalStack> Hardy Heron update this morning has broken my irefox 3 browser. Won't communicate with SSL sites, numerous Menu items won't display, left click 'Copy' also borked. Anyone have similar problems?
<Slart> kmg_: it's a realtime kernel.. version 2.6.27-3
<CorticalStack> Firefox 3*
<Garnol9155> Hi, in ubuntu 8.10 are running so many compiz animations, but i cant find the manager to change them. Why the creaters hide it?
<NW2190> oskar-, ok thanks i'll try those
<Slart> !ccsm | Garnol9155
<ubottu> Garnol9155: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<hwilde> CorticalStack, example of site that doesn't work ?
<Rolcol> Garnol9155: It's not installed by default
<TJ-42> CorticalStack: I didn't have that problem.  You might also want to try #firefox
<oskar-> NW2190: no problem... be sure to backup, then you can try different things
<CorticalStack> hwilde: my personal blog
<hwilde> CorticalStack, url duh
<CorticalStack> hwilde: let me try another, hold on
<hwilde> CorticalStack,   give me the url and I will try it
<andre> any one can help installing nvidia drivers on 64 bit ubuntu and also flash player
<Uplink> kephu: yes
<hwilde> !nvidia > andre
<ubottu> andre, please see my private message
<hwilde> !flash > andre
<PlaHPoy> hey guys, i have an odd problem,  I have two dual cpu quad core xeon servers running ASUS DSEB-DG boards with E5410 quad core xeon processors.  CpuInfo only shows 1 core per processor and yes I am running SMP kernel
<Uplink> kephu: type this "lspci | grep Network"
<alex_> is there a fix for the firefox flashplayer (npviewer.bin) half the time it just displays a grey box with only the audio and sometimes forces firefox to crash
<Guest52781> can i change from 64 bit to 32 bit without installation
<Slart> Guest52781: I don't think so
<hwilde> PlaHPoy, can you pastebin the output of "sudo lshw"
<PlaHPoy> sure
<hwilde> Guest52781, no you have to reinstall.
<alisia> memex
<Slart> alex_: I think you'll have to wait for the real 64 bit flash plugin
<kephu> Uplink: can't, atm. From what I recall, there's the wifi and wired ethernet card
<alex_> ok Slart cheers for that
<Saykou> hwilde, its just theres so many uncompatiblities
<alisia> hi
<hwilde> Saykou, depends I guess.
<Uplink> kephu: i just want to make sure your system is detecting the wifi
<Uplink> cared
<Uplink> *card
<kephu> however, let me mention this: both ifconfig and iwconfig detect the wlan0 interface - so... huh
<hwilde> Uplink, he is in windwos.
<Uplink> kephu: oh ok good
<Uplink> hwilde: lol thanx
<kephu> which makes the problem all the stranger
<Uplink> kephu: do you have a cat5 you can plug into your router?
<kephu> Uplink, I'll be perfectly honest with you: I have no clue what you mean by cat5 ;)
<Uplink> kephu: a blue ethernet cable
<compu73rg33k> where is the gnome character palette configuration file stored? does anybody know? I can't seem to find it using various locate commands
<kephu> oh, the cable. It's called differently here, so I didn't make the connection
<hwilde> compu73rg33k, accessories -> character map  ?
<kephu> oh god the pun I apologize
<Uplink> lol
<hwilde> kephu, cat5 is the international name for that spec :)
<compu73rg33k> No hwilde, the character palette that you can add to a panel
<hwilde> compu73rg33k, sry I dunno what that is
<kephu> hwilde: doesn't automatically mean it's commonly used everywhere ;P
<compu73rg33k> I've customized the palettes and would like to save the file so that if I reinstall I don't have to recreate them
<hwilde> kephu, connect with a cable and reboot into linux and come back .
<Uplink> ok just get a ethernet cable kephu
<Uplink> compu73rg33k: im not sure what your trying to do
<kephu> will do, just give me a sec
<compu73rg33k> Uplink, you know the character palette that you can add to a panel?
<Uplink> compu73rg33k: why would you need more than ASCII on your panel?
<compu73rg33k> Uplink, have you used the character palette on the panel?
<SOURdiesel> hwilde: would the fact that the partitions have key icons next to them have anything to do with not being able to do anything to them even with live cd?
 * hwilde doesn't even know what the character panel is
<Pici> compu73rg33k: I know what you're talking about, but I only have ssh access at the moment.
<Uplink> hwilde: me neither lol
<hwilde> SOURdiesel, lol is there an "unlcok" button on your screen
<compu73rg33k> I've made one palette with accented characters for when i"m trying spanish, one with mathematical symbols, and one with extra useful symbols like copyright, cent sign, euro sign, etc.
<Uplink> compu73rg33k: this is how my panel looks http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i130/carlosrc007/Screenshot.png
<SOURdiesel> hwilde: no
<PlaHPoy> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/m3d97779c
<hwilde> SOURdiesel, are you sure?  look harder.   you need to hit the unlock button
<kephu> ok, brb reboot
<hwilde> PlaHPoy, that shows cpu:0 and cpu:1
<compu73rg33k> Add the character palette to your panel and you'll see what i'm talking about
<PlaHPoy> yes it does
<PlaHPoy> but only 1 core
<PlaHPoy> per cpu
<PlaHPoy> is being brought up
<FloodBot2> PlaHPoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paul68> n8tuser: are you present?
<SOURdiesel> hwilde: don't see one.  are talking in live cd i should see an unlock feature?
<Tetracomm> I want to try installing Portage in Ubuntu, will this cause a problem?
<hwilde> !enter | PlaHPoy
<ubottu> PlaHPoy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thebishop> are there any Ubuntu flavors with a GUI that can be installed on a 512MB thumb drive?
<hwilde> PlaHPoy, according to lshw you have a dual core intel xeon E5410 @ 2.33GHz
<hwilde> thebishop, you should look up http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<PlaHPoy> 100% i have 2 quad core xeons
<PlaHPoy> 2 cpus per board
<afazel> hello, anyone here a user of crossover games?
<jeebster> Hmm, I just revived my eeepc which has ubuntu from sleep and it lost the ability to see wireless networks :/
<hwilde> PlaHPoy, sry I dunno about that much
<compu73rg33k> Is it only possible to have one Notification area?
<hwilde> jeebster, click wireless, click enable
<jeebster> With 8.10 that is
<PlaHPoy> it shows cpu0 and cpu1
<hwilde> jeebster, when it goes to sleep it shuts off the wireless card to save power.  you just have to disable and re-enable it
<compu73rg33k> I have two monitors and would like a notification area on both ... but it shows on one
<jeebster> hwilde: Kind of thought so
<Anonymouse_> *you have been disconnected due to network errors.
<jeebster> It's just that everything still seems enabled... I'll try to see if I can reset the thing
<hwilde> jeebster, disable and re-enable
<AdvoWork> hi there, im trying to recover data from a HD using ubuntu, the HD's were setup on raid 10. Ive plugged the 2 hard drives from the array into my pc, any ideas how I can see the data, or where it would be mounted?
<mysteryc> There is no audio working :s i checked with alsa, it's turned on, but i still have no audio :S
<Slart>  AdvoWork I don't think it will be that easy
<AdvoWork> Slart any suggestions? i didnt think it would be easy :(
<hwilde> AdvoWork, you need to hook them up to a raid controller...
<jeebster> hwilde: it seems like I had to just reset it twice - on the first time it didn't get it back, but after bringing it down and up once more it started moving
<AdvoWork> hwilde on where?
<kephu> ok, I'm black
<kephu> *back
<hwilde> AdvoWork, do you know how raid works?
<AdvoWork> not completely
<CorticalStack> Ubuntu Hardy Heron update to Firefox 3 this morning completely borked the browser. Reinstall was no help. Surprise, reboot fixed it. Shades of The Evil Empire?
<Uplink> lol kephu... so how did it go :)
<sken> hello
<sken> is the new flash player for every pc
<kephu> Uplink, I discovered something I've missed due to update taking place late at night: "setting up network interfaces" at boot sure does take its sweet time for some reason
<hwilde> AdvoWork, read this:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redundant_array_of_independent_disks
<sken> ?
<hwilde> AdvoWork, basically RAID 10 (or 1+0) uses both striping and mirroring
<Uplink> kephu: yes it does... :)
<Slart> AdvoWork: I think you can look forward to a lot of experimenting... go read up on how raid works, what kind of parameters there are.. and then learn how to handle it on linux.. how to set it up ... on a detailed level.
<hwilde> AdvoWork, that will make it quite a challenge to read the data just off the disk.
<kephu> So it's actually SUPPOSED to?
<hwilde> AdvoWork, what you need is to hook it up to another raid controller so it can handle the striping and mirroring
<AdvoWork> hwilde are there any quick or easyish solutions to do so
<barid92> hi all
<hwilde> AdvoWork, what kind of box did you take the harddrives out of
<AdvoWork> hwilde network terastation device
<Uplink> kephu: what ubuntu version your on?
<dou213> hey guys, got a problem: i bought myself a switching device which allows me to use more computers with one monitor, one mouse and one keyboard... now when i boot ubuntu, i can't choose anymore from the bootloader (GRUB), i guess this switching device doesn't start the keyboard just yet, someone's got any idea how to fix this?
<hwilde> AdvoWork, put them back in there
<sken> is flash player for every pc?
<afazel> I've got a laptop using Hardy Heron, trying to get a linksys wpc11 to work. it can see the wireless network, but I'm not sure if I'm following the correct steps to connect to it
<AdvoWork> hwilde why?
<hwilde> dou213, set the default
<kephu> Uplink: 8.10, this is what ruined everything ;)
<Khisanth> AdvoWork: and where are the other two drives?
<hwilde> AdvoWork, read the link.  understand raid.  then you will understand
<slanning> when I do System->Sound and Test "Sound playback" :  error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audiosample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" and the dialog hang if I try to close it (Force quit)
<dou213> hwilde: the switching device is on default
<sken> is flash player for every pc?
<Slart> sken: huh?
<Uplink> afazel: give me 2 minutes
<sken> i mean the new flash player
<hwilde> dou213, I dunno, my kvm doesn't acknowldege the keyboard on boot either
<Uplink> kephu: so your wifi was working before you mean? :)
<afazel> ok, thanks
<kephu> hwilde, would you be so kind as to pretty please repeat the url with the forum?
<sken> has any body idea about the new flash player
<Uplink> afazel: from what guide your helping yourself out?
<kephu> Uplink: yes!
<hwilde> kephu,     http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=959451
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 I assume it is a usb keyboard, are you using an adapter to the round plug on your KVM switch.
<afazel> I've I was working on it yesterday, let me find the link
<Slart> sken: adobe has released an alpha of the new 64 bit flash plugin if that's what you mean
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow: no, only usb
<hwilde> AdvoWork, basically those drives are like either side of a zipper.  you need a raid controller to put hte pieces together...
<kephu> Uplink: "the driver is activated but not currently in use", says the message just below broadcom STA drivers
<sken> yes can i install it too or it's only for 64 bit pcs
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 which usb kvm switch are you using, I have a 4 port here.
<slanning> `pavucontrol` says "No output devices available"  :(
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow: my kvm has only usb, no ps/2
<ddfire> hi
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow: same here, from Zonet
<ddfire> i have problems whit partitions i made them using parted and when i do fdisk -l i get Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 Mine is Belkin
<Slart> sken: afaik it's for 64 bit linux only.. there already is a 32-bit plugin
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, dou213,  on mine the usb keyboard isn't active in grub.   it is for the bios and to hit esc to get into grub, but not inside grub
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow: and does ir work to chose a os in grub?
<hwilde> ddfire, cfdisk is nice
<sken> how can i learn if i can install it?
<dou213> hwilde: same prob here
<Uplink> kephu: your in ubuntu right now?
<sken> start?
<ddfire> hwilde: fdisk too but i need use it in a script
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 yes, I can select menu items in grub
<slanning> is there a way to tell when I installed packages? I think things I installed this weekend must've messed up my sound :/
<douma> hi
<hwilde> dou213, all I can suggest is edit the default in /boot/grub/menu.lst before you reboot...
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 I think this is a HArdy box..
<hwilde> or keep a ps2 keyboard handy
<ChrisBookwood> God aften i stalden
<ChrisBookwood> woops - wrong channel, guys, sorry;)
<vaxire> Bonjour!
<dou213> hwilde: edit what in menu.lst?
<Uplink> ...
<vaxire> !wiki .mdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki .mdf
<dou213> hwilde: my kvm is not ps/2 compatible
<vaxire> !wiki mdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki mdf
<hwilde> dou213, the default you want to boot into the next time
<sken> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 What if at grub you switch to a different box on the kvm then back before grub boots
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow: ... yes i have the lattest distro
<Pici> vaxire: Thats not a command that the bot supports.
<hwilde> !wiki
<mysteryc> How can i change the repository mirror of synaptic?
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<vaxire> ok, thaks
<hwilde> you need to use | or > to send to a user
<hwilde> "wiki mdf" is not a valid command
<hwilde> !wiki > mdf
<Slart> mysteryc: system, administration, software sources
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow: dunno, maybe i'll try it now
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 Just a thought
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow brb
<fixxxer> hi
<Pici> hwilde: I think he was trying to search wikipedia for "mdf"
<fixxxer> I am noob
<mysteryc> Slart: i don't have that. there's a way through synaptic, what is it? :S
<afazel> Uplink: I can't find the guide again, however, it had me use ndiswrapper to load a NET8180.INF file written for windows, and then wifiradar to view and connect to the networks
<fixxxer> can someone help me here
<hwilde> mysteryc, preferences, repositories
<hwilde> !ask > fixxxer
<ubottu> fixxxer, please see my private message
<guerby> hi, anyone seeing a persistant (after quit) "Your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted" on intrpid firefox 3.0.4?
<Slart> mysteryc: settings, repositories perhaps?
<fixxxer> hi hwilde
<guerby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/289365
<afazel> Uplink: found it, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-95591.html
<guerby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/270303
<Uplink> afazel: and did it work?
<fixxxer> i just installed ubuntu Ultimate gamers edition
<hwilde> !enter | fixxxer
<ubottu> fixxxer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<faria_khan> hello
<mysteryc> slart: yes, but it's only from the mirror i selected. how can i set another mirror?
<Pici> !ultimate | fixxxer sorry
<ubottu> fixxxer sorry: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<afazel> Uplink: it worked to install the driver and recognize the device, and I can view my wireless network, but I can't connect to it
<pyBry_> I've been attempting to install Postgres. Originally, I installed Postgres via aptitude. It created a user 'postgres' that was only accessible by the local system. ( e.g. I could only su postgres, I don't think I could login as postgres )
<pyBry_> I've now built postgres from source and I'm wondering how to create a user with similar permissions. How do I do this?
<faria_khan> how can i assign static ip to my ubuntu ??
<JohanT> hi..
<Jack_Sparrow> fixxxer Please understand that we dont support all versions/variants of Ubuntu..
<Slart> mysteryc: "download from", select "Other"
<douma> i have 8.10  i install mplayer and after is finish i canot find it is not install
<musikgoat> u
<JohanT> i wonder if some one can help me too install Red Alert 1 on my comp?
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow: won't work
<fixxxer> i do understand
<mysteryc> slart: uh, im on debian so there is no such thing :s
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't allow me to press anything -> keyboard doesn't work
<faria_khan> how can i assign static ip to my ubuntu ??
<fixxxer> but i need help with admin / password problem
<hwilde> fixxxer, ask your question then already jeez
<hwilde> faria_khan, http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=937566
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 My Belkin handles it with no changes or adjustments.
<Slart> mysteryc: oh.. well.. I'm in #ubuntu so that's the only thing I know of
<mysteryc> slart: oh, ok.
<Pici> hwilde: We do not support Ubuntu Ultimate here.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > fixxxer
<ubottu> fixxxer, please see my private message
<Myrtti> nor debian
<hwilde> Pici, if he's just asking about sudo it's ok.
<JohanT> i wonder if some one can help me too install Red Alert 1 on my comp?
<hwilde> it's not an ultimate specific question.
<dou213> hwilde: from which firm is ur kvm?
<kephu> hwilde: I just noticed this might not apply to me due to "my wlan0 interface no longer appears in network manager" not being the case here
<kephu> what the
<kephu> it suddenly started working for some reason
<kephu> not that I mind, but still - whaat
<FloodBot2> kephu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fixxxer> I log into my session fine but when i try to mount c: its asks me a password i enter it and it is not accepted
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow: i guess i picked the wrong company :)
<hwilde> !sudo | fixxxer
<ubottu> fixxxer: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<AdvoWork> Khisanth other 2 drives are in the network storage device too, which has messed up
<kephu> I have no idea what's going on anymore
<Myrtti> hwilde: and sudo doesn't work anymore, since he has Ultimate. Next.
<Uplink> afazel: what is your wireless network firewall
<kephu> now it SEES the wireless networks around me, tries to connect to the one that's mine and fails
<JohanT> i need help to intstall a game, can some one help me?
<fixxxer> I tried to change my password using sudo it changes but is still not accepted
<Slart> JohanT: what game? native or using wine?
<fixxxer> when i try to mount c:
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 you might be able to fiddle with bios setting or increase your default grub timer and see if it is ust a bit slow.  I will say mine takes a minute to see the usb keyb.
<hwilde> fixxxer, sorry nobody here knows.   try google
<kephu> by "fails" I mean prompts me for the password, which for some reason isn't the one it should be, but instead, it's hashed, I think?
<afazel> Uplink: There's no firewall, just a Linksys WRT54G. The network is using WPA with TKIP encryption
<Khisanth> AdvoWork: depending on which two your data might not be recoverable
<kephu> either way, it prompts me for it, tries to connect, then prompts me again, jumbling up the password again
<JohanT> Slart - Red Alert The first version.. and i dont realy know how to do
<J_P> what package has icons/images like as directories images.. etc ?
<JohanT> Slart - new on ubuntu
<hwilde> kephu, is this a wep network?  and is your key ascii or hex
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 when grub menu comes up I do need to wait a few seconds for it to be recognized
<Uplink> afazel: do you have wpasupplicant?
<kephu> hwilde, it's a wpa2
<kephu> so it shouldn't technically hash it, right?
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow: already increased the bootloader time at 60 sec, didn't work :( ... maybe 2 minutes then, but i guess it won't work at all, because after it gets pass grub, it recognizes it directly
<hwilde> kephu, it depends on what you have.  the psk can be ascii or hex
<dou213> always, nevermind grub loads 10 secs or a minute
<rasta> hi
<casa> hi all
<kephu> hwilde, nm seems to assume it's hex, when it's in fact ascii
<kusanagi_> anybody knows where the log file is for awn? It crash and i dont know where to look
<hwilde> kephu, I thought there was a dropdown
<hwilde> kusanagi_, sudo updatedb   then   locate awn
<rasta> the current version(8.10) includes the live cd option too?
<afazel> Uplink: yes
<ubuntu__> leave
<kephu> hwilde, if there is, I'm missing it
<nhfdjreh> люди как бекап восстановить сурс листа?
<hwilde> !english | nhfdjreh
<ubottu> nhfdjreh: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Uplink> afazel: can you connect to another network?
<UnknownUser56> !ru | nhfdjreh
<ubottu> nhfdjreh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gwennn> Hi ! Could anyone tell me how can I handle this issue: my 8.10 cant't save my visual settings.I installed compiz and awn manager but every time I login the system gave me no visual effects (everything worked ok on hardy)
<zsolty_szasz> Hello, I require some assistance setting my sound card back to stereo from 5.1 :)
<JohanT> i need help to intstall a game, can some one help me?
<hwilde> !wine > JohanT
<ubottu> JohanT, please see my private message
<afazel> Uplink: it's not my laptop, so I can't take it anywhere to test that. However, this card has connected to this router before, albeit in Windows
<Uplink> gwennn: ok you need to edit your xorg.conf
<nhfdjreh> kak voccnanovit' backup ot sources.list?
<kusanagi_> thanks hwilde :)
<hwilde> kusanagi_, you can locate anything now
<kusanagi_> yeah ^^
<Rasta> or any live cd options?
<JohanT> hwilde - yes, but i dont know how it works.. "
<hwilde> Rasta, yes 8.10 is livecd
<Uplink> afazel: type iwconfig and pastebinit to me
<JohanT> hwilde - im new to ubuntu
<kephu> hwilde, the options in the dropdown, if I'm referring to the same one as you are, are "none", "wep 40/128-bit key", "wep 128-bit passphrase" and "wpa & wpa2 personal", the last of which is selected
<hwilde> JohanT, google some tutorials of how to install games and follow them
<gwennn> Uplink :thanks! where is?
<hwilde> kephu, ok good now what
<JohanT> hwilde - cant find one to red alerrt
<kusanagi_> hwilde, ive been having problems locating log files... for another programs... i guess thats the way ppl locate them... coz last answer i got was to look in /ver/log/ but its hard to find the name of the log file there
<Guest72721> hi, does any1 know how to finalize a cd/dvd that had been already burnt?
<Rasta> hwilde, with ntfs support? ok, i want to load the live version, mount a ntfs drive that crashed to try and recover some documents
<hwilde> JohanT, follow a different tutorial so you can figure it out...
<Uplink> gwennn: what video card you got
<hwilde> !ntfs-3g | Rasta
<ubottu> Rasta: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Rasta> o_O
<hwilde> Rasta, you can boot into livecd, then mount the drive, and read it ntfs
<Uplink> O_o
<Rasta> lol, thanks hwilde
<hwilde> !mount > Rasta
<ubottu> Rasta, please see my private message
<afazel> Uplink: I can't, the laptop is sitting next to me and doesn't have a network connection
<kephu> hwilde, my question exactly! i can be wrong, but as for the not-connecting issue, my money's on this weird hashing thing
<hwilde> kusanagi_, locate awn | grep log
<UnknownUser56> It has past 2 days and I still haven't been able to boot directly from my drive- I used wubi to create another boot,typical Boot from liveCD ,and created the drives and installed ubuntu,but when I now choose to boot from Ubuntu ,It drops me to a shell which is -> http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/error_01.jpg  Can anyone resolve the issue ?
<Uplink> afazel: whats your wifi device name
<faria_khan> how can i down my netwrok
<afazel> wlan0
<w0ls0n> anyone here have a SATA card in their ubuntu box? If so, what brand is it or is there a list of supported SATA addon cards?
<Uplink> afazel: type iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<sken> is opera fast in ubuntu 8.10 as it's firefox
<afazel> done
<sken> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Slart> JohanT: sorry.. real life interrupted
<nhfdjreh> I need help. How to receive info in backup_sources.list in sources.list?
<kusanagi_> hwilde no log found... :( i did locate awn | less and look every file but no log
<Slart> JohanT: you'll have to use wine to run Red Alert.. check the application database http://appdb.winehq.org and see if they have it in their big list
<hwilde> kusanagi_, isn't awn the desktop switcher thing?  just look in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log     it's probably in one of those
<break_free> nhfdjreh: what do you mean, you want to copy the data from backup_sources.list to sources.list?
<UnknownUser56> Anyone ?
<kusanagi_> hwilde, awn is a dock, im gonna look there thanks
<JohanT> slart - thenks
<hwilde> !fixgrub > UnknownUser56
<ubottu> UnknownUser56, please see my private message
<gwennn> Uplink: Intel Corporation mobileGM965/GL960integrated graphics controler
<JohanT> slart - thanks
<Uplink> gwennn: im not familiar with intel... hmmm  you might wanna join #compiz-fusion and ask help there.
<gwennn> thanks
<[ShadowGhost]> éîîîîîîîîîîîîîîî
<[ShadowGhost]> =)
<Uplink> gwennn: np
<UnknownUser56> hwilde:So It's grub or should I use sudo grub ?
<Uplink> UnknownUser56: sudo
<hwilde> UnknownUser56, follow the instructions
<Ximal> what is gwen trying to get done ?
<afazel> Uplink: I've done that, what's next?
<[ShadowGhost]> êñþþþþþþþþþþþþþþ
<Pici> [ShadowGhost]: Please stop.
<Uplink> afazel: try to connect now
<zluchka> «»«»«»«»«» [ShadowGhost] «»«»«»«»«»  neora =)
<ubuntu_> hi
<[ShadowGhost]> ok . i just seen my friend )
<hwilde> [ShadowGhost],  /msg
<UnknownUser56> hwilde:Everything is correctly set up yes ?
<Myrtti> zluchka, [ShadowGhost], are you done?
<[ShadowGhost]> too many peoples ....
<nhfdjreh> break_free yes? and when I want save sources.list, it is write, that list not found
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> german
<Myrtti> !de | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kephu> what does "device is unmanaged" mean in nm?
<afazel> Uplink: still nothing
<Uplink> afazel: ok type this "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<zax_> i am trying to use evolution with an exchange server, but cant connect, are there any 'obvious' reasons ?
<kusanagi_> hwilde, I did "cat /those/log/files/u/said | grep awn" and no result any other idea?
<JohanT> slart - can u help me to unpack the rar with the terminal?
<Myrtti> zax_: Exchange 2007
<zax_> 2003
<Slart> JohanT: can't you just use file-roller? the gui packer thingy?
<Myrtti> zax_: is OWA enabled on the Exchange server?
<Slart> !rar | JohanT
<ubottu> JohanT: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zax_> yes
<[ShadowGhost]> someone plays worms armageddon on womnet ?)
<afazel> Uplink: ok,, that's done
<Uplink> afazel: ok try to connect now
<Slart> JohanT: I've never used the command line unrar program
<Uplink> afazel: did you modprobe it with no errors?
<afazel> No errors
<TJ-42> How do you bring up that install window that shows up at the beginning of installing an Ubuntu Server that asks if you want to Install LAMP and other server software?
<JohanT> slart - need password but on my windows com i dont need it
<erUSUL> TJ-42: sudo tasksel
<TJ-42> erUSUL: thanks :-)
<Timothy1> Since upgrading to 8.10, File dialog boxes are opening very small.  Is there a config setting where I can fix this?  Is it GTK or Gnome that I need to deal with?
<Slart> JohanT: oh.. I have no idea how to fix that, sorry
<sken> iS opera as good as firefox?
<sken> in ubuntu 8.10
<sken> can anybody gay here answer me?
<UnknownUser56> Wait,the given shell is after I chose to boot from ubuntu,as in ,the ubuntu splashscreen loads and Iget this http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/error_01.jpg ,is it normal ?
<SOURdiesel> hwilde: i must be blind.
<SOURdiesel> lol
<wisey> Norton Ghost is excellent, thanks for helping me guys!
<JohnL923> Hey
<JohnL923> Is there a mac for apple that will tell me the details of a video clip (i.e. resolution, frames per second, bitrate, etc.)?
<SOURdiesel> hwilde: i tried again with live cd.  and it gives me the option to resize the main partition.  but sda2 and sda5 nothing.
<mysteryc> Audio is not working at all. Help? :S
<Gnea> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mkulke> hello, i have a pretty ugly machine sitting here with a via gfx chipset. the ibex install cd crashes when the xserver starts, is there any hope with the alternate install cd?
<DracNoc> sken, i use Opera. It's fine, but some pages can look a little odd at times - nothing serious. Opera has always been a very fast browser for me, it seems to be as reliable as anything else.
<Slart> JohnL923: .. a mac for apple??
<Uplink> afazel: ???
<break_free> JohnL923: this isn't an apple channel
<afazel> Uplink: no errors
<Uplink> afazel: can you connect now?
<tARrAScH> sken, you'll only find out by trying! which one is best is a personal opinion
<sken> i think firefox
<afazel> Uplink: no
<supercom32> Has anyone experienced crackling sounds when playing back audio with mute enabled in Intrepid?
<Uplink> afazel: then i have no idea....
<zax_> how can i change my exchange server settings after i have entered them and restarted evolution
<DracNoc> sken, if you're limited on RAM, Opera is lighter than Firefox, otherwise stick with FF for better page formatting.
<afazel> Uplink: I think it's an issue with wpa, but beyond that I'm not sure how to go about fixing it
<Gnea> supercom32: that would be a hardware issue - make sure the line is plugged in, or maybe the speaker cord has a short in it
<Uplink> afazel: type locate wpasupplicant
<supercom32> gnea: It seems like an alsa problem to me. I mean, when playing something, it works fine. If you lower the volume one notch before mute, its silent as a bell. Mute = crackling. did not happen in hardy
<Ipswitch> hey everyone.
<afazel> Uplink: ok, it's found all of the locations
<Gnea> supercom32: the crackling wouldn't come from alsa, especially if it's muted.
<Timothy1> Does anyone know how to control the defaults for how dialog  boxes open in Intrepid?
<Uplink> afazel: then i dont see the problem... maybe you need a different network manager
<Gnea> supercom32: is it a laptop or desktop?
<afazel> Uplink: do you have any suggestions?
<supercom32> Gnea: Laptop. asus eee pc 1000H. If I flash hardy it works. if I flash intrepid image, it cracks when muted.
<Uplink> afazel: no bro... i use default net manager... works like a charm with me
<zax_> after entering the URL - https://owadomain.com/Remote/default.aspx to the server info in evolution and entering my U/P i cant authenticate(i can if i use FireFox) how can i fix this ?
<Ipswitch> Need help....wat program can i use to emulate cd/dvd images on my hard disk?I used daemon tools on Windows but dont think its compatable
<supercom32> Gnea: if I force-reload alsa, it fixes the problem also.
<afazel> Uplink: Ok, well thanks for the help
<supercom32> Gnea: But I don't wanna have to do that each reboot LOL.
<Slart> !mountiso | Ipswitch
<ubottu> Ipswitch: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<Gnea> supercom32: not sure - you might want to ask about it in #ubuntu-eeepc, as they seem to be the authority on the eee pc realm :)
<Uplink> afazel: np dude... good luck trying to make it work... i would try to find restricted drivers for it... just need to plug the laptop to the net
<Ipswitch> thanks Slart
<Flannel> !mount | Ipswitch
<ubottu> Ipswitch: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Flannel> er, sorry
<Flannel> !iso | Ipswitch
<ubottu> Ipswitch: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<supercom32> Gnea: I see, thanks.
<UnknownUser56> I get http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/error_01.jpg after I chose to boot from Ubuntu ( after thesplashscreen finishes loading ) ,normal yes ?
<shadfc> I'm having trouble getting a dvd to play under intrepid.  Totem, Mplayer, VLC... none of them work.  I did install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<orci> hi, I wonder if there is something to do in order to see the differences my system has since a clean install
<UnknownUser56> No one ?
<fde> shadfc: with libdvdcss2 installed, you're trying to play it via mplayer? It should work, and does here via any Xine player
<zax_> ok, well maybe tommorow
<zax_> thanks, nn
<Great_Gatsby> can someone help me with mpd
<supercom32> Is there a way to add "alsa force-reload" at some point during bootup  so it reloads a second time each time your machine is started?
<Great_Gatsby> i restarted twice and it still wont play
<shadfc> fde: well, i installed gxine and now it works.  none of the others do though =P
<shadfc> fde: thx
<orci> hi, I wonder if there is something to do in order to see the differences my system has since a clean install
<UnknownUser56> 4 - Mount your appropriate linux partions  / /boot swap .....  <- I never mounted /boot ,I only have / /home & swap,is it necessary ?
<fde> shadfc: you're welcome, personally I use totem-xine though... not a fan of gxine
<Dabbu> can anyone told me why cheese is not detecting my webcam in 8.10 but that was easily detected in 8.04
<DracNoc> UnknownUser56, is that from a fresh install?
<kados_> Unknown56 : I dont have a boot parition either. Just /, /home and swap. Eveything is fine for me ^_^
<r3dxp> can someone help me fix my x server ? i run ubuntu 8.10 on thinkpad t61 with NVIDIA quadro NVS 140m, and I am planning on using the restricted nvidia driver 177.80 that comes with ubuntu. my problem is that when i start up x server by startx, i think something else is being loaded with the xorg.conf file that overwrites my x server settings
<UnknownUser56> kados_:thanks !
<orci> is there a list of packages that will be installed with fresh install+updates?
<fde> Dabbu: they changed a lot of stuff with the webcam support upstream moving gspca to v4l2 etc... that is likely the reason, although how to fix it, idk
<Slart> Dabbu: I have the same problem.. it worked in 8.04 but not in 8.10. I think it's because they have done something to the v4l interface.. rewritten it.. or updated it.. can't remember exactly
<scientes> how do i build restricted modules and other custom kernel drivers when i recompile my kernel?
<RizR> r3dxp: why are you starting your server with startx? does it not go up automatically?
<r3dxp> i disabled it by removing the gdm
<habit> Hello. Advice me please guys - is it possible to have widescreen ubuntu bootsplash? Looks horrible strethced image.
<Dabbu> Slart  so is there any solution
<scientes> r3dxp, you should start x with /etc/init.d/gdm start generally
<Slart> Dabbu: I haven't found anything so far
<r3dxp> oh
<r3dxp> how do i reinstall gdm ?
<scientes> habit, i just dissable it
<scientes> habit, makes ur boot take a few more seconds
<Dabbu> Slart: ok
<UnknownUser56> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scientes> r3dxp, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or apt-get install gdm (prob)
<Dabbu> one more thing ..i am not able to change my static ip address using GUI] ?
<scientes> how do i build restricted modules and other custom kernel drivers when i recompile my kernel?
<RizR> r3dxp: sudo aptitude install gdm
<r3dxp> how i disabled gdm was " mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gdm.DISABLED
<bobito> Hey, I want to get more into helping code apps for linux, can anyone point me to a tutorial, or initial resource, for acquiring the source code editing and compiling the default installed games for ubuntu, perhaps nibbles?  Thanks
<RizR> r3dxp: dont mean to distract you from what you're trying to do but cant help asking :-) were there something specific that you were trying to achieve by disabling gdm? may be there is some other way to do it.
<kados_> r3dxp : Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kados_> backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<habit> scientes, I know how to switch off it. But I need to make him widescreen.
<scientes> habit, no idea
<side> hola
<bobito> Or really just any starting coding resource, I've only coded on windows as a hobby, and don't really understand the packages I need to dl to do so on linux
<side> necesito ayuda con el grub
<side> que solo me da dolores d cabeza
<Slart> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<side> alguien me puede echar una mano?
<bigdaddy0522> i have a general question about 8.10  is it worth updating to if i have an nvidia card. i read that it doesnt work to well with nvidia cards
<r3dxp> no dont, its a pain
<Slart> bigdaddy0522: depends on which model you have afaik.. my 8800gtx works nicely
<r3dxp> im trying to downgrade to 177.80
<DracNoc> bigdaddy0522, I have an nVidia 6200 here, upgrade went fine for me
<The_Blade> bigdaddy0522 : my 8400GS on my notebook works very fine
<bigdaddy0522> i have a 7950 mobile i think it is
<The_Blade> 8400M GS sorry
<r3dxp> i just installed gdm by using sudo aptitude install gdm
<r3dxp> i just restart and it should load?
<ultraviolet9> How do I upgrade my ALSA drivers?
<orci> is a filter in synaptic possible so that I could see the packages installed afre the clean cdrom install
<bigdaddy0522> kk ill go ahead and update.. looks like alot better stability and functionality than hardy.
<ultraviolet9> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ultraviolet9> !ALSA upgrade
<orci> I would say that is a good idea though
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa upgrade
<bigdaddy0522> hehe just as long as i can use skype and play World of Warcraft im good.
<ultraviolet9> Argh
<fde> bigdaddy0522: functionality perhaps, but stability I would bet is better with hardy
<The_Blade> bigdaddy0522 : yes it is !
<RizR> r3dxp: what's the latest nvidia-glx version?
<ultraviolet9> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<scientes> how do i build restricted modules and other custom kernel drivers when i recompile my kernel?
<ultraviolet9> !audio drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio drivers
<ultraviolet9> !driver update
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver update
<ultraviolet9> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<DracNoc> orci, use the Status button on the left (in Synaptic) and select "Installed" immediately after a clean install.
<Slart> ultraviolet9: torture the bot in pm instead
<bigdaddy0522> yeah i read the articles and some forums.. but i just wanted to know about real world... from users
<fde> scientes: you'd just compile them into your kernel....
<wwpiexec> !fishing | ultraviolet9
<ubottu> ultraviolet9: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ultraviolet9> Slart: How do I upgrade my ALSA drivers?
<io2> !seen paola89
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Slart> ultraviolet9: if I had known I would have answered you..
<scientes> fde, well nvidia i cant tdo that, and otherwise i have no idea how to
<ultraviolet9> I had asked above
<ultraviolet9> oh
<fde> scientes: unless you're planning on using the same kernel on several machines (I would recommend compiling one for each unless there are a lot) then its better to not use modules...
<ultraviolet9> nvm
<bigdaddy0522> ultraviolet9, maybe go to synaptic and do a search for alsa
<mysteryc> I can't hear sound in flash! Help please! :s
<fde> scientes: actually you can... but unless you have good reason to compile your own kernel, don't
<orci> DracNoc, I am far away from that point in time though, is there something I can do now?
<scientes> i need to see if a bug if fixed upstream before reporting to the kernel
<mysteryc> !audio-flash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio-flash
<mysteryc> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mysteryc> !flash-audi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-audi
<mysteryc> !flash-audio
<wwpiexec> mysteryc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-audio
<wwpiexec> !fishing | mysteryc
<ubottu> mysteryc: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys I'm having a very strange problem ... I have a router which is connected to a switch which is linked to a wireless canyon transmitter and my lap-top establishes a connection, gets the local network but can't connect to the net
<ForsakenSoul> why is that ?
<fde> scientes: you should still report the bug
<mysteryc> wwpiexec: k thanks ;) =]
<DracNoc> orci, what do you mean? are you currently installing or do you want to know what is installed by default before you install?
<ForsakenSoul> anybody ever have such experience
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<paul__> n8tuser: are you here?
<orci> DracNoc, I have a system which has a lot of packages installed after the clean install
<orci> DracNoc, Now i'd like to remove some of them
<orci> DracNoc, so i need a list of packages installed afterwards
<fde> orci: if its from the clean install, they will have come in from one of the ubuntu-whatever packages...
<DracNoc> orci, use the Status button on the left (in Synaptic) and select "Installed" immediately after a clean install. You can DEselect from that list if you wish
<ph_d_> How do I make a new empty regular file from command line?
<wwpiexec> ph_d_: touch file
<fde> orci: /var/log/apt/term.log  for instance will tell you everything apt has done though
<SOURdiesel> why are there key icons next to my partitions in gparted.  i also have an unallocated space of 1mb in another drive it won't let me delete.
<ph_d_> thanks
<fde> orci: if you've updated though, that'll be in there too...
<wwpiexec> SOURdiesel: the key icons mean these partitions are locked.. check if they are mounted and unmount them
<orci> DracNoc, fde let me try in a different way, I have a system which has ubuntu packages that were installed when i installed from a cdrom. I also have lots of packages which were not installed during the system installation, but they were installed afterwards. I'd like to get a list of those failes installed after the cdrom install has finished
<Great_Gatsby> what do i need to play .rv?
<wwpiexec> SOURdiesel: you can't delete unallocated space
<Garnol9155> Where are programms usually stored to in ubuntu?
<SOURdiesel> wwpiexec: thanks.  also, can i just resize the extended partition on the main drive or do i need to resize the main partition then make a new extended partition.  the one with the linux-swap partition?
<savid> Is the hampster time tracking tool in ubuntu 8.10?  I just upgraded and can't seem to find it...
<fde> orci: dpkg -l > whatever on both machines, making sure the names are different... then just diff them?
<TheMstrLaw> hi, what could be an awk script to convert upper case words in a file to first letter upper and the rest lower such as FOO to Foo ?
<wwpiexec> SOURdiesel: you can resize the extended i belive..
<sabayonuser> I did an Ubuntu install with usb-creator a while back but syslinux wouldn't boot it like so: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/06/error-could-not-find-kernel-image-linux/ . So, I moved the syslinux configurationn files to the root of the device and ran syslinux -sf /dev/sdXX as well as lilo -M /dev/sdX and I still suffered the same problem.
<Great_Gatsby> what codec do i need for .rv files?
<SidGBF> Im installing trac and it is a bit weird.. Trac guys doesn't have a clue, so, trying here: "Warning: Can't synchronize with the repository (Unsupported version control system "svn": "No module named svn" ). Look in the Trac log for more information"... I have it installed!
<ForsakenSoul> ﻿hey guys I'm having a very strange problem ... I have a router which is connected to a switch which is linked to a wireless canyon transmitter and my lap-top establishes a connection, gets the local network but can't connect to the net
<orci> fde, I have just one system
<Jeremy93283> Hi
<ForsakenSoul> I can open the local computers but cannot get in touch with google or etc
<SOURdiesel> wwpiexec: i've tried using gparted off the live cd and it won't give me that option.  do i eed to unmount it or swapoff?
<fde> orci: then you'll have to look at the log file I told you
<ForsakenSoul> has anybody had this problem
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<orci> fde, a rule in synaptic would not be possible?
<Jeremy93283> Anyone here install kdenlive? Cause I installed it through Synaptic Package Manger and it doesn't come up under Sound & Video. Why?
<fde> orci: I don't think so, no
<orci> fde, a "filter rule"?
<a_l_e> ForsakenSoul: i guess that other computer on your local network can reach the internet...
<orci> fde, all right, thank you for helping me. sorry for confusion
<wwpiexec> SOURdiesel: if its a swap partition and its being used.. then you need to swapoff
<fde> orci: I understood what you meant... no, I don't think its possible... synaptic and any other libapt frontend makes no such distinctions... they are all just packages to it
<ForsakenSoul> a_l_e:  of course
<ForsakenSoul> the router has mac filtering
<fde> orci: like I said though, take a look at  /var/log/apt/term.log
<orci> fde, that feature would be cool though
<ForsakenSoul> and runs a dhcp server
<orci> fde, yes got it thanks
<SOURdiesel> wwpiexec: so swapoff the swap partition and resize the extended partition, correct?  or do i just resize the swap partition?
<a_l_e> ForsakenSoul: ... and if you try to use another system on your computer do you get into the internet?
<fde> orci: request it via bugs.launchpad.net or brainstorm.ubuntu.com and see how you get on?
<wwpiexec> SOURdiesel: yes, swapoff.. then you need to resize the extended partition.. then resize anything inside it to cover the extra space
<ForsakenSoul> a_l_e: yes it works almost perfectly with xp
<ForsakenSoul> except maybe slowing down from time to time
<ForsakenSoul> and such stuff
<a_l_e> can you ping IPs outside of your localnet? (without using dns)
<SOURdiesel> wwpiexec: do i need to do this off the live cd or can it be done normally?
<Jeremy93283> Anyone here install kdenlive? Cause I installed it through Synaptic Package Manger and it doesn't come up under Sound & Video. Why?
<a_l_e> ForsakenSoul can you ping IPs outside of your localnet? (without using dns)a
<ForsakenSoul> hmm a_l_e I haven't tried
<ForsakenSoul> I tried only using domain names
<Great_Gatsby> what do i need to play .rv files
<cmo> hi, i try to use backup-manager, but i get the followed error, there are no reported bugs and it worked before.. /usr/share/backup-manager/sanitize.sh: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<wwpiexec> SOURdiesel: you can do it normally.. but if the ubuntu root partition is inside the extended partition then you wont be able to unmount it.. you'll then need to use the livecd
<a_l_e> ForsakenSoul: can you try 209.85.171.99? (it should be google)
<ForsakenSoul> hmm not in the moment
<ForsakenSoul> give me 5-10 minute
<Kasle> Does anyone know where i can get norwegian language pack and spelling/gramma pack to OO 3.0?
<ForsakenSoul> minutes
<wwpiexec> so if I "dpkg --get-selections > file"  then "dpkg --set-selections < file" would that work?
<SOURdiesel> wwpiexec: root partition is sda1. extended is sda2.
<wwpiexec> SOURdiesel: if you can unmount all partitions inside the extended then you are good..
<ForsakenSoul> a_l_e: just a note that it doesn't work on both network manager 6.X and 7.0
<[All_poh_on_me]> Good-by all!
<Great_Gatsby> there is nothing on google about .rv files
<Great_Gatsby> what do i need to get it playing
<Great_Gatsby> i ca hear sound
<SOURdiesel> wwpiexec: thanks.
<fde> wwpiexec: yes, it would
<Great_Gatsby> but theres no video
<FloodBot2> Great_Gatsby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wwpiexec> fde: thanks..
<wwpiexec> SOURdiesel: np.. good luck
<wwpiexec> Great_Gatsby: what are rv files?
<fde> wwpiexec: there is a factoid that expands on that, but I can't seem to recall it
<Great_Gatsby> i have no idea
<Great_Gatsby> its supposed to be a video
<Ximal> hmm...  hey gatsby ... search restricted codecs in add remove and try installing the restricted files
<wwpiexec> i'll fish ubottu for it :-)
<Ximal> or enabling them through your system menu ;)
<Great_Gatsby> i've already done that xian
<wwpiexec> Great_Gatsby: have you tried VLC?!
<TheMstrLaw_> sorry bad connection, anyone answered my awk script question plz? =)
<rski> pulseaudio just broke for me
<wwpiexec> Great_Gatsby: it is Real Video.. VLC might.. be able to do it..
<Great_Gatsby> yes wwpiexec
<rski> and it have loads of buggy behaviour
<Great_Gatsby> i've tried every player
<rski> where di o start?
<Great_Gatsby> xine mplayer vlc and totem arent working
<dacorr> a_I_e, i think an ICMP ping should be fine without DNS
<Ximal> wait gatsby ... might have something for u momentarily..
<Great_Gatsby> mplayer i get sound but no video
<wwpiexec> Great_Gatsby: this is less the optimal. but it might work... http://www.real.com/linux
<wwpiexec> less than*
<ForsakenSoul> a_l_e: no it doesn't work
<ForsakenSoul> the ip works when I'm near the first router
<a_l_e> near?
<ForsakenSoul> but doesn't when I go in the range of the other one
<fde> !cloning > wwpiexec
<Ximal> great_gatsby : go here : http://oldversion.com/program.php?n=real .... this is the windows installation link for basic real player's old version.. install it through wine if u can't get anything else to work
<ubottu> wwpiexec, please see my private message
<a_l_e> ah
<wwpiexec> fde: thanks :-)
<pooze> I think I heard recently that there are some open source ATI drivers available for ubuntu 8.10 (or rather the X-server that comes with it). What are they called? What can I search for to find what I need to install it?
<ForsakenSoul> a_l_e: I mean it doesn't work :D
<ForsakenSoul> but the ip is valid
<wwpiexec> Ximal: they have a linux version
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps
<bbelt16ag> my crontab is  acting funny
<wwpiexec> Ximal: and a DEB package
<bbelt16ag> will post
<sijmen> long question short: is current Ubuntu on aluminium iMac a go or no-go? the least I want is Wi-Fi and full screen resolution. 3D accel would be great
<Ximal> that may be true but wine is on ubuntu for a reason... to run programs at an optimal reason
<bbelt16ag> I am using  the automaticbackup.sh  script dor dar.
<Ximal> hmm... ok..
<bbelt16ag>  I will  post them both and the cron stuff
 * DracNoc AFK, being fed dead animal flesh and chips
 * DracNoc is away: Busy Playing Progress Quest...
<ForsakenSoul> a_l_e: seen anything like this before
<Kevin^> Anyone here that can give me some good tips about how to start on with SDL in C++? Any good tutorials, or ebooks?
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<Pici> !away > DracNoc
<ubottu> DracNoc, please see my private message
<Ximal> !afk | DracNoc
<a_l_e> ForsakenSoul: well, i don't tell you what i am experiencing on my local network!
<ubottu> DracNoc: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<dacorr> forsakensoul, what are you trying to do?
<a_l_e> ForsakenSoul: but there could be thousands of possible causes...
<noctua1> hmm people anyone can help me to find a way to solve a wireless problem with acer aspire one??
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: I have a dual router setup where one router is connected to the other via a switch and when I go into the range of the second router I can get into the local network but no connection to the internet
<blip99> hi, are there any known problems with the libcgal package in the repos of 8.04 ?
<ForsakenSoul> tried pinging ip and dns's but doesn't work
<Kevin^> Anyone here that can give me some good tips about how to start on with SDL in C++? Any good tutorials, or ebooks?
<ForsakenSoul> a_l_e: yeah ....
<ForsakenSoul> :(
<paul68> ForsakenSoul: don't worry I have the same problem and still didn't figure it out its costing me a lot of sleep
<dacorr> forsakensoul, both wireless routers?
<savid> damn, just upgrade to 8.10 (using update-manager),  and compiz no worky :-(
<pooze> what are the open source ATI drivers for X called?
<wwpiexec> ForsakenSoul: just to make it clear.. other OSes on the same machine works fine.. except for ubuntu?
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: one is just a wireless transmitter
<ForsakenSoul> the first router has mac filtering and runs a dhcp server
<ForsakenSoul> wwpiexec: xp works great
<ForsakenSoul> haven't tried anything else
<bobito> Where can i find source code for the default applications that come with an Ubuntu/kubuntu install?
<ForsakenSoul> ... wwpiexec well not great ... you know you can never run anything great on that os :D
<noctua1> i just installed 8.10 and i can't detect wireless lans with my acer aspire one if any1 can help pls ......
<rski> bobito: add the source code to the repos in software source i think
<ForsakenSoul> noctua1: try restarting it ... it helped with me
<noctua1> i tryed
<noctua1> nathing is working
<noctua1> it detects card
<ForsakenSoul> hmm well ... dunno man there are some very strange things happening with that
<wwpiexec> ForsakenSoul: is ubuntu getting a proper IP assigned?
<ForsakenSoul> wwpiexec: I believe so
<ForsakenSoul> I tried sudo dhclient
<ForsakenSoul> but it doesn't get a dhcp ip
<bobito> rski: I have that checked already, but I can't find it
<w0ls0n> anyone know of any supported addon SATA cards for ubuntu desktop?
<bbelt16ag> allright here are the files
<noctua1> well forsaken thx for trying to help i will leave seems no1 knows the solution:S
<bbelt16ag> this is the error
<bbelt16ag> http://pastebin.ca/1260583
<exarkun> How do I disable my mouse scrollwheel?
<ForsakenSoul> noctua1:  try in a couple of minutes
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<noctua1> ye:S
<bbelt16ag> this is my cron settings
<bbelt16ag> http://pastebin.ca/1260587
<dacorr> forsakensoul, the wireless transmitter is part of the routers network and the router has access to the internet?
<Kevin^> Anyone here that can give me some good tips about how to start on with SDL in C++? Any good tutorials, or ebooks?
<leeping2008> Hey there, I've installed a new version of Glib because some of my programs require it.  However, I don't want to uninstall the old version because Ubuntu will then remove lots of packages that depend upon it.  Currently I am having trouble keeping both versions, because the "configure" scripts that I use often detect both versions of glib and then crash.  How do I resolve this??
<Gnea> w0ls0n: as long as the system detects it in POST, ubuntu will find it just fine
<bbelt16ag> this is the  dar  config file I am runing from dar
<bbelt16ag> http://pastebin.ca/1260582
<w0ls0n> any idea of what kind of cards to get?
<bbelt16ag> I suspect there is something  wrong with /sbin/automatic_backup.sh -auto  ...
<bbelt16ag>  not sure though
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: yes ... the transmitter is connected to a switch which is connected to the router
<Gnea> whatever doesn't have a bad review :)
<Gnea> w0ls0n: you might want to check tomshardware.com
<ForsakenSoul> I tried connecting the transmitter directly to the router but there was no luck with that
<bbelt16ag> this part seems to be what's wrong no  idea where it is though
<bbelt16ag>   [: 223: ==: unexpected operator
<w0ls0n> ea I'm just looking on newegg now
<bbelt16ag> in email
<wwpiexec> bbelt16ag: it probably in the script at line 223
<Student-35xx> hi, my wireless card isnt showing with iwconfig, anything I have to do prior to "iwconfig" to see them?
<bbelt16ag> ok
<bbelt16ag> oh
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: as I said earlier ... I can get into the local network but not in the net
<simongmzlj> Student-35xx: whats your wireless card
<simongmzlj> Student-35xx: you are probably lacking drivers and/or firmware
<dacorr> forsakensoul, so the router is the DNS point acting as a gateway and your network settings tell the computer to use it as a gateway?
<bbelt16ag> ok
<ForsakenSoul> hmm yeah
<bbelt16ag>  this part
<bbelt16ag> NoUserChoice=false if [ $# -ne 0 ]   then     if [ "$1" == "-auto" ]       then         NoUserChoice=true       else         Usage         exit 1     fi fi
<r3dxp> I have set the xorg.conf file correctly to load my nvidia drivers when x server is started, but something else is being loaded that changes my resolution from 1680x1050 to 800x512 and i do not know what is causing this... the output of Xorg.0.log file that shows the change is pasted to http://pastebin.com/m445f05ec
<ForsakenSoul> the gateway is usually 192.168.2.1
<bbelt16ag> wiat a mintue ...
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: just a note that I tried on different lap tops and different network managers
<bbelt16ag> is  it cause the  shell for  cron is  /bin/sh ? not  /bin/bash?
<dacorr> forasakensoul, is it a belkin or netgear router?
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: both the router and the transmitter are canyon
<bbelt16ag> yup
<bbelt16ag>  damn it
<bbelt16ag>  stupid cron...
<bbelt16ag> ok  as you can see in my /etc/crontab  I did change it to  /bin/bash...
<maeth> im having problems with the alsa drivers
<bbelt16ag> how do I make it comply?
<maeth> followed a couple of tutorials on how to fix and restart it, but it didnt work
<hwilde> !enter > bbelt16ag
<ubottu> bbelt16ag, please see my private message
<matmarroba> Hi guys! Could somebody here help me with a bigtime ubuntu-desktop/x-server/gnome problem?
<bbelt16ag> sorry
<esbatium> can anyone help me with openmpi in ubuntu 8.10 ? i installed package openmpi-common but i dont have mpicc :s
<bbelt16ag> those  pms don't pop up  ub
<w0ls0n> so theres not list anywhere with supported ubuntu addon sata cards?
<Student-35xx> simongmzlj: Intel Pro/wireless 3945ABG Network connector, is this it?
<hwilde> !enter | bbelt16ag
<ubottu> bbelt16ag: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bbelt16ag> sorry
<maeth> i know sound is working fine cause i tested it with OSS system, and it works... but firefox and flash animations still works with alsa and the sound is like getting static on the speaker
<fde> esbatium: sudo aptitude install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search mpicc
<matmarroba> The problem is this. instead of gdm starting, kinit writes some messages and the computer freezes in tty1, waiting for a login
<maeth> anyone knows about this?
<hwilde> bbelt16ag, ok now in one line, what is your problem?
<matmarroba> Check it out here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984651
<dacorr> forsakensoul, have you tried manually setting your /etc/resolv.conf to the router or the DNS servers of the ISP?
<mewshi> hi ^-^
<matmarroba> Is there a solution?
<mewshi> I need help with setting up a proxy for IRC.  Can someone help me?
<esbatium> fde: /bin/bash: Illegal option -o pipefail
<esbatium> fde: E: Can't write in /var/cache/apt/apt-file
<maeth> hello? :S
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: no
<fde> esbatium: idk why its saying that... packages.ubuntu.com  can search for contents too though
<dacorr> forsakensoul, you should have nameserver and an IP in there already as it is automatically generated
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: would you help me do that ... because ... I'm still kinda not familiar with those kinds of settings :(
<mewshi> can someone please help me set up an IRC proxy?
<hwilde> mewshi, why do you need htat ?
<fde> mewshi: you mean something like bitlbee?
<mewshi> because my campus library is stupid
<dacorr> forsakensoul, terminal, type gedit /etc/resolv.conf and see if there is anything in the file
<mewshi> they block almost all ports but 80
<jtisme> does /var/apt/cache/archive contain updates after you have run synaptics
<ForsakenSoul> hmm
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: just nameserver
<mewshi> Can someone please help me?
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: and a begin info block
<fde> jtisme: it has every package that apt has touched that is still on your machine... so yes
<hwilde> mewshi,  just use  http://www.mibbit.com/
<bbelt16ag> sigh..... it appears that my crontab is using the wrong shell,  sh not bash .  and its erroring  out making those annoying email messages to me... so I  deduced..  now  question if I put in bash /sbin/automatic_backup_home_monthly.sh -auto will that fix it? in my crontab?
<dacorr> if not type in the file (may need sudo for it) nameserver and the ip of your router and maybe another nameserver and the ip of your isp
<bbelt16ag> hwilde:
<jtisme> fde thanks
<ikonia> mewshi: so you have a machine that can access the IRC network to act as a proxy
<mfoniso> ??
<hwilde> mewshi, http://www.mibbit.com/    this will let you connect to IRC through a webpage on port 80
<dacorr> after nameserver put the ip of the router and save
<benovic> usind vi: how do i write a : in the text without entering the command mode?
<mfoniso> this is might weird... no one here?
<ikonia> mewshi: where do you plan to run the proxy
<benovic> using...
<mewshi> That's what I'm using NOW, and I hate it.
<hwilde> benovic, hit i to go into insert mode
<benovic> ahh :)
<ikonia> mewshi: do you have a machine on the internet that you can connect to to run the proxy
<mewshi> the people in -ops told me I could run a proxy on here
<mewshi> on this machine, I mean
<ikonia> mewshi: no - do you have a machine on the internet to run the proxy on
<dacorr> i had problems with this as my router was a DNS forwarder i then tried wicd as a network manager, and it fixed it
<a_l_e> ehm ehm... is there a (good) way to get the bluetooth keyboard working in gdm?
<aLeSD> where I could find the log of samba ?
<mewshi> They told me I could run one on this machine.
<ikonia> mewshi: you can't, as the machine your on can't connect to the internet
<fde> mewshi: /var/log/ ?
<swmiller6> I have a Iomega network drive in my office. Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. I can write to the drive however when I mount it using nautilus it displays the drive as empty. All other window shares on our network show up and function as expected. any suggestions?
<mewshi> It can connect to the INTERNET, just not most ports other than 80
<russell__> hello
<ForsakenSoul> hey dacorr can you write me on a private message
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<ikonia> mewshi: you wn't be able to as the machine your on can't connect to the correct irc ports
<rayr> which emacs pacjage should I apt-get on a server?
<dacorr> forsaken, have to run and pick up the other half, will be back in an hour
<rayr> package*
<fde> aLeSD: /var/log/samba/
<ikonia> mewshi: if the machine your on can't connect to the irc ports, how do you intent to use it as a proxy
<fde> mewshi: sorry
<sabayonuser>  Hello
<russell__> wow, this is weird my browser is not working but xhat is
<aLeSD> fde: the general one ?
<Student-35xx> I have a Intel(R) Pro/Wireless 3945 ABG Network connection, but my wireless doesnt turn up in iw or ifconfig... anyone know how I can get the required drivers?
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr: ok write me a pm when you get back
<ForsakenSoul> ....
<erUSUL> rayr: emacs-nox ?
<fde> aLeSD: what do you mean the general one?
<sabayonuser> I did an Ubuntu install with usb-creator a while back but syslinux wouldn't boot it like so: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/06/error-could-not-find-kernel-image-linux/ . So, I moved the syslinux configurationn files to the root of the device and ran syslinux -sf /dev/sdXX as well as lilo -M /dev/sdX and I still suffered the same problem.
<fde> aLeSD: that is where all samba logs go
<mewshi> I'm just telling you that that's what I was told by the people in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> mewshi: I'm in that channel, I can see what your saying
<aLeSD> fde: thanks
<mewshi> Ugh...
<mewshi> I swear to god, they had *better* just unblock the damn ports.  This is ridiculous.
<erUSUL> rayr: no problem
<esref> op
<swmiller6> I have a Iomega network drive in my office. Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. I can write to the drive however when I mount it using nautilus it displays the drive as empty. All other window shares on our network show up and function as expected. any suggestions?
<buu> Quick question, I've got some 'bogus' menu entries on my 'Applications' drop down (they were installed by third party programs that weren't actually debs). How do I remove the menu entry from that list? Going to 'add/remove' seems to be a list of programs, and these particular entries don't show up.
<ikonia> mewshi: this is not an ubuntu problem, so please stopdiscussing it
<m2k> can anyone point me to some documentation on the encrypted root alternate install cd option?
<mewshi> It is an ubuntu problem, since I run ubuntu, and I'm having a problem with something.  Just because it isn't *directly* related to ubuntu doesn't mean it's not an ubuntu problem.
<Pici> mewshi: Thats not the focus of this channel.
<jtisme> fde are all updates .deb  files
<fde> jtisme: yes
<ikonia> mewshi: no it's not, ubuntu is not hear to solve your networking problems
<Student-35xx> I have a Intel(R) Pro/Wireless 3945 ABG Network connection, but my wireless doesnt turn up in iw or ifconfig... anyone know how I can fix this?
<ikonia> here even
<hwilde> mewshi, you are on irc anyways so um your complaints are null and void
<ikonia> Student-35xx: can you show us ifconfig -a in an pastebin please
<mewshi> I don't want to use this god-damn web client
<mewshi> web clients suck
<hwilde> !language | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dhiraj> hi all
<genii> m2k: Do you already have some linux on the box now?
<hwilde> mewshi, what library are you at ?
<dhiraj> i am looking for some ubuntu help
<dhiraj> can you help me
<dhiraj> please
<mewshi> Campus Library
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hwilde> mewshi,  what campus
<ikonia> mewshi: stop talking about it - talk to your network admins, this is not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> dhiraj: whats the problem
<paul687> ikonia is there a channel for networking in ubuntu and yes still have the same stuborn problem
<dhiraj> i want to know how well does ubuntu perform on amd
<ikonia> paul687: no, but #networking is quite good
<mewshi> Well, if ubuntu can provide a solution, then yes, it is an ubuntu problem! -_-
<ikonia> dhiraj: fine
<dhiraj> and how do i use voip softwares
<m2k> genii, actually running ubuntu already, just cannot find any documentation for the encrypted lvm install option
<ikonia> mewshi: not it's not - your network is the problem, speak to the people who run your network
<Student-35xx> ikonia: sure, how do I create the pastebin?
<paul687> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> !pastebin > Student-35xx
<ubottu> Student-35xx, please see my private message
<dhiraj> ikonia can you please help me
<ringo999> anybody using a macbook with ubuntu?
<ringo999> how did you get the touchpad to work properly, did you have to compile your own kernel using mactel-patches?
<ikonia> dhiraj: if you ask a question
<ikonia> ringo999: touchpad should work fine
<hwilde> ringo999, never had a problem with it
<ikonia> ringo999: what version of the macbook is it
<ringo999> ikonia: 1st gen
<sabayonuser> I did an Ubuntu install with usb-creator a while back but syslinux wouldn't boot it like so: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/06/error-could-not-find-kernel-image-linux/ .
<buu> So.. anyone, where are the 'Applications' menu list items stored?
<ikonia> ringo999: shouldnt be a problem, what type of issues are you having
<buu> Or how do I remove an item from there?
<sabayonuser> So, I moved the syslinux configurationn files to the root of the device and ran syslinux -sf /dev/sdXX as well as lilo -M /dev/sdX and I still suffered the same problem.
<dhiraj> ikonia: is there a way to run a windows app in ubuntu which needs access to the internet bcoz i am not able to run any internet based app in wine
<Pici> buu: Right click on the top of the menu and to to edit.  Or run alacarte manually.
<ikonia> dhiraj: wine should work
<swmiller6> buu: right click the menu then choose eedit menu
<ringo999> ikonia: in fact, im using debian, but i'm trying to find help in ubuntu as well. the problem is that the touchpad is over sensitive, resulting in big mess when typing to fast etc.
<genii> m2k: I have sometimes used this site http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/ as a reference for how to install an encrypted root using debootstrap. It is a bit dated but you may find it useful
<sabayonuser> Any ideas of how to get rid of this 'Error: Could not find kernel image: Linux' business?
<ikonia> ringo999: ask in #debian
<buu> Pici: Oh, haha, thanks.
<ikonia> ringo999: ubuntu doesn't support debian
<ringo999> ikonia: i did no help :-( i found that applying mactel-patches might help, so I'm wondering if there is anyone who got it working and would share his .config for compiling...
<swmiller6>  I have a Iomega network drive in my office. Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. I can write to the drive however when I mount it using nautilus it displays the drive as empty. All other window shares on our network show up and function as expected. any suggestions?
<dhiraj> ikonia: what app can i use to play divx files
<cs278> genii, haha wondered why I got highlighted in here
<ikonia> ringo999: talk to the guys in #debian
<ikonia> dhiraj: mplayer, totem
<genii> cs278: Heh :)
<m2k> genii, that is fine but im looking for info specifically about the ubuntu alternate install cd process :)
<ringo999> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> !away > DRNK-Eway
<ubottu> DRNK-Eway, please see my private message
<daved92pol1> witam wszystkich :)
<genii> m2k: Since the altrnate cd is text based, but you can gain a console in it, the cli instructins given on the site provided are actually fairly relevant
<dhiraj> ikonia: when i play online videos like youtube.. its very slow.. and jerky.. any solutions??
<ikonia> dhiraj: are you playing them in wine ?
<Student-35xx> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73948/ that is the result from ifconfig -a, appreciate you taking a look =)
<dhiraj> no ikonia
<dhiraj> in firefox
<ikonia> dhiraj: what cpu is in your machine
<m2k> genii, the alt cd actually has an option in the install process to set up lvm / dmcrypt / luks, it doesn't require the console
<dhiraj> amd 2 ghz sempron
<JohanT> how do i get my exe-files too run? got wine installed but nothing happens..
<Garnol9155> Hi i got a lil problem with the appearance manager which does not want to change new installed icon themes
<ikonia> dhiraj: that should be fine
<ikonia> Student-35xx: well, that looks like your correct, does your laptop have a kill switch for the wirless card
<dhiraj> what do u suggest as its not working well
<Student-35xx> ikonia: yes, it has...and it is active...well, guessing it's active, since I'm using the wireless as we speak
<ikonia> dhiraj: not sure, without thinking
<ikonia> Student-35xx: are you not on ubuntu now
<hwilde> !enter | dhiraj
<ubottu> dhiraj: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daved92pol1> hello ,how can i get my lap top to acces to the wireless connection,i did try on ubuntu live cd
<JohanT> how do i get my exe-files too run? got wine installed but nothing happens..
<Student-35xx> ikonia: through VMware
<dhiraj> ikonia: one very important question. i usually used to use team viewer on vista.. however how do i connect remotely to a vista machine from ubuntu. i have tried everything but i am still not able to connect.. not even RDP.. suggest
<swmiller6> dhiraj: do you have compiz running
<ikonia> Student-35xx so ubuntu is on vmware ?
<ikonia> dhiraj: I have no idea what team viewer is sorry
<ahtmly2k> whts a good vmware for ubuntu?
<Student-35xx> ikonia: yes, my vista mashine is running bt3 and ubuntu through vmware
<Garnol9155> i want to use a new installed icon-set but when i want to change my icon-set the appearance manager does not give any error but it just loads the standart one, what could be wrong?
<swmiller6> dhiraj: vnc
<admiral0> hi... are there kde4 updated packages for *buntu?
<Stavros> i would like to install ubuntu on a machine but stop the GUI from starting up (it'll be a headless server). however, i still want to be able to start the GUI from the terminal, how can i do this?
<dhiraj> ikonia: its a remote desktop tool like vnc.. however how would you connect to vista machine remotely
<ikonia> Student-35xx: thats probably the issue then, if you do an lspci you'll find your vmware guest doesn't have a wirless card in it
<admiral0> updated i mean from svn
<dhiraj> my vnc protocol is not highlighted in the terminal server client
<Student-35xx> ikonia: even though I can go online with ubuntu through vmware?
<ikonia> Student-35xx: yes, your guest doesn't see the host hardware directly
<swmiller6>  I have a Iomega network drive in my office. Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. I can write to the drive however when I mount it using nautilus it displays the drive as empty. All other window shares on our network show up and function as expected. any suggestions?
<Student-35xx> ikonia: ah, I follow you...kk, I'll check it out
<dhiraj> ikonia: its a remote desktop tool like vnc.. however how would you connect to vista machine remotely
<dhiraj> my vnc protocol is not highlighted in the terminal server client
<ikonia> dhiraj: rdp
<Commie_Cary> !ot | Commie_Cary
<ubottu> Commie_Cary, please see my private message
<dhiraj> what is rdp and how do i connect through rdp
<ikonia> dhiraj remote desktop protocol, it's in built into windows
<dhiraj> ok but that means the other user will have to sit idle and logged out till i access his machine.. request you to please advise why my vnc protocol is showing disabled.. and how do i connect using vnc or any other protocol
<Pici> Stavros: stop gdm from starting after you install:  sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<cdavis> What is a good editor addon to a mediawiki site installable via .deb?
<ikonia> dhiraj: rdp does  not requirre the other user to be logged in
<dhiraj> ikonia: yes he will be logged out which i dont want.. i want him to see the activities that i might do on his/her system just like vnc.. please also suggest how to get the vnc thingy activated as it is right now somehow disabled
<side> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<prodigel> hi all. I have an 'iso' file that is not iso. running file command only tells me :data. Can I find out what kind of image this is? I suspected nrg, but after conversion the resulted file failed to mount.
<dhiraj> ikonia: yes he will be logged out which i dont want.. i want him to see the activities that i might do on his/her system just like vnc.. please also suggest how to get the vnc thingy activated as it is right now somehow disabled
<thecream> qdas
<thecream> d
<thecream> asd
<thecream> asd
<FloodBot2> thecream: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhiraj> can anyone else help me coz either ikonia is too dumb or cant help me...
<prodigel> dhiraj, repost your problem. I've just logged in
<paul687> how do i set more channels to connect to when I launch Konversation
<cens0red> what's a good app for permanantly mounting a partition?
<zsquareplusc> dhiraj: you may need to install a vncviwer manually, so that the remote desktop tool can use it
<squarebracket> how do i set the hotkey for the screenshot app?
<prodigel> cens0red, mount
<CaptainMorgan> #firefox
<zsquareplusc> cens0red: an entry in /etc/fstab?
<Gnea> !fstab | cens0red
<ubottu> cens0red: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JohanT> how do i get my exe-files too run? got wine installed but nothing happens..
<zsquareplusc> squarebracket: a press to the "print screen" key should bring it up. do you want to change that?
<tapas> hrmpf, ivman isn't mounting anything at all
<JohanT> and how to unpack an iso
<tapas> no messages on the console either..
<tapas> in intrepid
<tapas> JohanT: mount it
<cens0red> there used to be a really good graphical utility that would let you define the mount point, and edit fstab for you. Can't remember its name.
<Gnea> JohanT: not every windows program will work with wine
<tapas> JohanT: mount -o loop file.iso mountpoint
<Stavros> Pici: will i be able to start it again with /etc/init.d/gdm start after this?
<tapas> or something
<paul687> how do i set more channels to connect to when I launch Konversation
<Pici> Stavros: Yes.
<Stavros> Pici: ah, that's perfect, thank you
<dhiraj> prodigel: i want to connect to a vista system remotely from ubuntu.. not the RDP.. i want him to see the activities that i might do on his/her system just like vnc.. please also suggest how to get the vnc thingy activated as it is right now somehow disabled
<squarebracket> zsquareplusc, actually up was mapped to it or something, i removed it under preferences-->keyboard shortcuts, but for some reason hitting up in terminal isn't doing anything.....
<zsquareplusc> squarebracket: i had that too... remove ~/.Xmodmap if you have one..
<squarebracket> it's weird, i never had this problem before...
<ikonia> dhiraj: to enable vnc on the windows machine join ##windows and request suport once it is running on the windows machine we can help you connect
<squarebracket> zsquareplusc, no file
<tecywiz121> hey I have a problem with ac3 passthrough, I have killed pulseaudio, and when I set mplayer/xine to use spdif, all I get is noise... any suggestions?  (ubuntu ibex x64)
<dhiraj> ikonia: it is perfectly setup on windows. what my issue is that its now showing the vnc option in terminal server client. it only shows rdp and rdpv5
<Gnea> dhiraj: the windows end would have to be setup already, the ##windows channel can help you out with that
<swmiller6> dhiraj: use remote desktop viewer
<ikonia> dhiraj does the client support any other protcols ?
<zsquareplusc> dhiraj: apt-get install xvnc4viewer
<Gnea> dhiraj: try rdesktop
<dhiraj> what is r desktop
<Gnea> it is rdesktop
<ikonia> dhiraj: the client normally offers what the server supports as I recall
<ikonia> dhiraj: rdesktop is rdp
<Gnea> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<fde> dhiraj: ikonia probably actually means tsclient though, which is a frontend for rdesktop ... rdp by the way is the Windows remote desktop protocol.
<dhiraj> yes exactly
<Gnea> yes, tsclient should work just fine as well
<sinuc> lo
<fde> dhiraj: tsclient also handles vnc ... so its nice, still haven't figured out why Ubuntu now also installs a stand-alone vnc client along with tsclient
<dhiraj> ok the apt-get install xvnc4viewer solution gave me the vnc option now
<dhiraj> this is exactly wht i was looking for
<sinuc> is it possible to distupgrade ubuntu 6.something to the current one?
<Gnea> a simple search in synaptic for rdp brings up several solutions, too
<ikonia> !upgrade > sincu
<sinuc> !upgrade > sinuc
<ubottu> sinuc, please see my private message
<dhiraj> how so i also activate xdmcp?
<dhiraj> and how do i activate the ICA option too?
<zsquareplusc> dhiraj: in the gdm setup. you reach that in the admin menu
<ikonia> dhiraj: ica is a windows service
<Gnea> !xdmcp | dhiraj
<fde> dhiraj: that depends on Ubuntu version....
<ubottu> dhiraj: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<ikonia> Gnea: didn't know that factoid existed, handy
<fde> zsquareplusc: that is no longer around afaik
<dhiraj> ikonia: but that option shows up in the terminal server client as disabled.. how would one activate that option
<Gnea> ikonia: indeed
<sinuc> so its basicly a bad idea eh
<swmiller6>  I have a Iomega network drive in my office. Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. I can write to the drive however when I mount it using nautilus it displays the drive as empty. All other window shares on our network show up and function as expected. any suggestions?
<fde> zsquareplusc: take that back, its there again... cool
<dhiraj> i am using interpid
<ikonia> dhiraj: I guess it depends if the server supports it
<sinuc> thanks tho dude
<sinuc> cya folks
<zsquareplusc> fde: i have it set to german so ots called differently but there is a logon on screen configuration option here
<fde> ikonia: its an X feature for remote logins to X... my question was because the new GDM doesn't have a frontend, but I think Ubuntu is still using the old GDM
<paul687> n8tuser: are you arround?
<dhiraj> can you please suggest some websites from where i can download full ubuntu related ebooks
<ikonia> fde: new gdm (as in gnome .24) doesn't have  ve a front end ?
<fde> zsquareplusc: yeah, they're rewriting it though for new gdm
<ikonia> dhiraj: amazon
<dhiraj> free ebooks
<ikonia> dhiraj: no idea,
<Gnea> dhiraj: google can point you there
<dhiraj> if anyone of you has it with you can you please send me the ebook here on xchat?
<fde> ikonia: it doesn't have a functional Login Window configuration tool, no, not currently... Fedora users have had to do without for 2 releases now while they write one...
<n8tuser> paul687-> hey ..just got in
<fde> ikonia: have to edit a file to change the theme
<break_free> dhiraj, google the gutenberg project
<paul687> n8tuser: hi
<Gnea> dhiraj: if you go to the website http://google.com and enter this into the search field:  ubuntu ebook   <--- this will give you a plethora of results. enjoy!
<ikonia> fde: gdmsetup still works
<n8tuser> paul687-> whats up?
<dhiraj> salaam vallekum.. allah hoo akbar.. thank you everyone..
<paul687> n8tuser: this is what I'm reading now http://www.oreilly.de/catalog/linag2/book/index.html
<dhiraj> god bless you all
<fde> ikonia: yes, you'll note the gdm version in Ubuntu is still 2.20.x
<Gnea> !religion | dhiraj
<ubottu> dhiraj: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<paul687> n8tuser: still not able to connect to the dlink from the linksys side
<n8tuser> paul687-> excellent
<ikonia> fde: so it is, I hadnt noticed that
<n8tuser> paul687-> you're at home?
<paul687> n8tuser: yes
<fde> ikonia: 2.22.x was the first to break compat with that tool
<dwhsix> what's the best way to monitor cpu/system usage to know how much excess capacity I have (or need)?  and not just top... something that will record it and report later?
<n8tuser> paul687-> and you are using your dlink with the laptop1 ?
<paul687> n8tuser: correct
<paul687> n8tuser: the same setup as yesterday
<dhiraj> IKONIA: YOU ARE TOO DUMB. BELIEVE IT OR NOT. GOODBYE.. THANKS BUT NO THANKS. YOU ARE HOPELESS WASTING YOUR TIME HERE.. GO DO SOME WORK.. AND EARN MONEY FOR YOUR FAMILY.......LOL..
<paul687> n8tuser: can you create a channel to avoid remarks here
<n8tuser> paul687-> can you get to the internet from your server?
<tsunami> can anyone help me with some rtorrent issues?
<break_free> dwhsix, not sure about recording and showing later but have you looked at conky?
<n8tuser> paul687-> join me at #n8tuser
<ikonia> !*!@@89.211.209.131!#ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UnknownUser56> I have two choices to boot from "winxp" and "ubuntu" -- always .My question is how to remove Ubuntu's boot entry ?
<Linux_Ubuntu> UnknownUser56  why do u want to remove ubuntu?
<sja> hello, all!
<fde> ikonia: if you're interested at all: http://live.gnome.org/GDM/NewDesign for some of the rationale...
<UnknownUser56> the entry is invalid,I want to remove to reinstall it
<fde> ikonia: wait, you silenced everyone?
<hwilde> :)
<hwilde> I love irc
<sja> how i can configure my xorg.conf automatically? this breaked after connecting big TV. help please
<Linux_Ubuntu> download Grub Editor, this is the easy way
<hwilde> sja, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> apologies to the channel
<Gnea> ikonia: breath...
<UnknownUser56> Any takers ?
<Linux_Ubuntu> UnknownUser56  if u reinstall ubuntu and grub, it will solve ur problem.
<swmiller6> UnknownUser56: edit the menu.lst file
<hwilde> UnknownUser56, can you restate your question on one line
<Gnea> UnknownUser56: have you uninstalled wubi from the control panel?
<zsquareplusc> UnknownUser56: reinstall and if it still there then, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chanibal> hey, i'm just in the process of upgrading 8.04->8.10 (server edition) and do-release-upgrade hung on * Setting up console font and keymap... - anyone had smth like that?
<sja> hwilde, oh.. im running this constructions - no effect. xorg.conf created, Xserver running, but driver not writen in xorg.conf :(
<hwilde> sja, you shouldn't have to specify the driver.  the new xorg.conf is really minimalistic
<j3frea> Hey all, does anyone here know of a cli utility that measures the play time of mp3 files?
<chanibal> j3frea: file perhaps?
<fde> sja: look up how to turn off BulletProofX if you intend to customize xorg.conf
<zsquareplusc> j3frea: time mpg123 file  ;-)
<j3frea> ta
<chanibal> anyone on the do-release-upgrade issue?
<hwilde> j3frea, do you want just a cli mp3 player ?
<j3frea> no
<j3frea> - I want to know the play time of the file
<sja> fde, im sorry. i dont understand what is it BulletProofX ?
<Phoenix87> I need desperate help!!!
<Gnea> chanibal: check out #ubuntu-server please
<chanibal> thanks, Gnea
<hwilde> j3frea, if you load it into an mp3 player it would tell you
<Phoenix87> ubuntu won't start
<j3frea> ja, I want to use a cli utility like wc works for text
<Phoenix87> error is: can't open /etc/sudoers. Permission denied
<Gnea> Phoenix87: could you please be a bit more specific?
<ultraviolet9> Phoenix87: sudo
<UnknownUser56>  have two choices to boot from "winxp" and "ubuntu" -- always .My question is how to remove Ubuntu's boot entry ? - on a sidenote ,wubi is not installed and grub is not my boot manager,but I always get its entry
<Phoenix87> nope
<Phoenix87> sudo doesn't work
<Gnea> Phoenix87: do you have a desktop?
<fde> sja: it is the automatic detection of settings for X .... but it also has the side-effect of utterly ignoring xorg.conf
<ultraviolet9> Phoenix87: sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<Phoenix87> yep
<eross> j3frea - there's mp3info
<Gnea> Phoenix87: then ubuntu is started.
<zsquareplusc> j3frea: many of the players probably display you a play time. but that's only accurate vor constant bittrate files
<Phoenix87> ops sorry
<ph_d_> Hello, I'm learning perl scripting. Why bash is trying to execute my script file that starts with #! /usr/bin/perl?
<Phoenix87> no desktop if you mean gdm
<Phoenix87> only terminal
<j3frea> Gnea: I think he'll need to change boot parameters -add "single" and then reset some file - I can't remember where - it's on the forums - I had a similar problem a while ago
<Phoenix87> some module loading fails
<eross> or this:  mplayer -identify -frames 0 *mp3 | grep ID_LENGTH
<break_free> anyone know why emerald-settings-manager keeps freezing when I try selecting a new theme?
<Gnea> j3frea: aah
<sja> fde, thanx. im testing
<j3frea> eross: thanks - I'll look into it
<buu> Phoenix87: Try removing the space
<Gnea> Phoenix87: do you happen to recall what you were doing before this happened?
<chanibal> j3frea: ok, file doens't work, but mplayer did write that stuff - and you can pass commands to it, like so it'll quit right away leaving the info
<Phoenix87> space?
<buu> Phoenix87: Er, sorry, mt
<buu> ph_d_: Try removing the space in the shebang.
<Phoenix87> I was installing Samsung SCX 4200 driver
<UnknownUser56> nvm,I was able to remove the entries manually ,thanksfor anyone who helped
<Phoenix87> but unfortunately it freezed at 96%
<j3frea> chanibal: thanks - looking into "mp3info"
<Phoenix87> then I Ctrl+Ced it and tried to restart it
<Phoenix87> but the response was can't open /etc/sudoers. Permission denied.
<ph_d_> buu: Still bash is giving an error
<Gnea> Phoenix87: how long was it frozen for before you tried to kill it?
<buu> So, xorg-driver question. I used the package manager tool to install xorg-driver-fglrx which claims to support radeon 9200, which I have. However, when I run amdcccle it says the driver isn't installed/running. I try to run aticonfig and it segfaults.
<Phoenix87> command was sudo ./autostart
<Phoenix87> well
<Phoenix87> about 5 minutes
<buu> ph_d_: What error?
<Gnuskool> this may be off topic, but where is the java room on irc?
<ikonia> ##java
<Gnuskool> thx
<ultraviolet9> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Phoenix87> it think is qite normal 'cause it happened to me before
<ultraviolet9> Oh
<Phoenix87> but this time I got that error
<buu> Is there anything I need to do to specifically enable xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Phoenix87> i tried the recovery mode
<ph_d_> buu: "bash: first.perl: command not found" first.perl is filename
<Phoenix87> sudoers is still there
<Phoenix87> but with mode 557 i thinl
<buu> ph_d_: ./first.perl
<Phoenix87> *think
<Phoenix87> i tried the commands: chmod 0440 sudoers and chown root:root sudoers
<Phoenix87> but effortlessly
<ph_d_> buu: thanks
<fde> buu: xorg-driver-fglrx isn't the driver, it is xorg support for the driver... System > Administration > Hardware list it?
<buu> fde: Let me check.
<buu> fde: It says "No propietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Phoenix87> how can I solve my problem?? :(
<FFEMTcJ> Has anyone else gotten a firefox update today?
<MHz128> Are there any other terminals similar to Guake?
<fde> buu: sudo modprobe fglrx  <-- return anything?
<buu> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<fde> ew
<buu> Yeah.
<Phoenix87> Gnea can you help me??
<break_free> dwhsix, not sure about recording and showing later but have you looked at conky?
<thearch> Happy Ubuntu
<orci> I'd wish flash or silverlight would never be part of mobile browsing
<fde> buu: I have no idea how to fix that, sorry
<Garnol9155> i want to use a new installed icon-set but when i want to change my icon-set the appearance manager does not give any error but it just loads the standart one, what could be wrong?
<linuxkrn> does anyone know how to remove samba support for nautilus?  Trying to lock down a "guest only" workstation and don't want remote connections enabled.
<break_free> oops, wrong one.
<break_free> anyone know why emerald-settings-manager keeps freezing when I try selecting a new theme?
<zsquareplusc> FFEMTcJ: yesterday, yes
<j3frea> Phoenix87: sorry - I haven't been reading - can you start up?
<hwilde> !kiosk > linuxkrn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiosk
<fde> buu: that is why the xorg-driver-fglrx package isn't working though
<FFEMTcJ> zsquareplusc: does yours still work? mine doesn't work anymore
<buu> fde: Heh, yeah.
<hwilde> linuxkrn, hold on there is a kiosk thing somewhere
<Phoenix87> please can anyone tell me how to fix a "can't open /etc/sudoers. Permission denied." ?
<Gnea> Phoenix87: you need to make sure that the / is mounted read-write
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I wanted to install some fonts, but for some reason I cannot access fonts://
<mikebeecham> can anyone help
<j3frea> Phoenix87: how far in the startup process do you get?
<Phoenix87> how can I do that?
<fde> buu: search bugs.launchpad.net to see if there is a workaround yet
<zsquareplusc> FFEMTcJ: yes, after i restarted it, it works fine. if one of your extenstions is flaky, start it with -safe-mode
<Phoenix87> j3frea: loading kernel log or something like that
<mker> has anyone gotten origami (the frontend for installing folding@home on ubuntu) working on 64-bit? I'm getting "ERROR: STARTUP SCRIPT FAILED TO START!" even thought I installed ia32-libs
<FFEMTcJ> zsquareplusc: restarted firefox or the computer? ive restarted FF a couple times..
<hwilde> linuxkrn, oh that is kde   http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/kiosk/index.html   http://www.linuxfortravelers.com/general/kiosk
<jin> is there other alternative for gimp? I don't like the gimp interface. :(
<Phoenix87> Gnea: how can I check RW for /
<Phoenix87> ?
<zsquareplusc> FFEMTcJ: only FF
<maxime> serveur francais
<Gnea> Phoenix87: do you have internet access from your ubuntu?
<mker> jin: krita, never used it though
<Delvien> jin not really.
<Phoenix87> nope
<Phoenix87> just a terminal
<FFEMTcJ> zsquareplusc: works now.. ty
<break_free> mikebeecham, fonts://? I thought fonts were located in /usr/share/fonts
<jin> mker, no kde app for me :\
<Phoenix87> Gnea: I have the ubuntu cd
<Gnea> Phoenix87: a terminal can access the internet. can you ping ubuntu.com?
<j3frea> eross: thanks - mp3info is just what I needed
<mikebeecham> break_free: was just following tutorials on forums
<fde> mker: have you tried boinc-app-seti or kfolding instead?
<Phoenix87> I could use the livecd features
<linuxkrn> hwilde: yeah, need a gnome one. :)
<Gnuskool> mikebeecham: the folder is hidden, sudo to copy to it
<Gnea> Phoenix87: this is linux, not DOS - the terminal can do everything the desktop can do - and more
<mker> fde: just uninstalled boinc, folding@home wasn't a choice
<mikebeecham> Gnuskool: from where to where mate?
<mikebeecham> new t linux
<mikebeecham> new to linux**
<Phoenix87> yeah I know that a unix terminal can do everything
<Gnea> so can you ping?
<fde> mker: kfolding is specifically for folding@home ... what I stated is for seti
<Phoenix87> the problem is that i'm not able to do everything with a unix terminal
<Phoenix87> well i think i can try pinging
<Gnea> Phoenix87: i just need a yes or no: can you ping ubuntu.com?
<break_free> mikebeecham, take whatever font you downloaded and copy it to your /usr/share/fonts
<side> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Phoenix87> i didn't try it
<mker> fde: I don't really want that graphical stuff though, I just want to fold in the background
<Phoenix87> didn't try to ping ubuntu.com
<dbingham> Hi, I just lost the 1280x1024 resolution on my machine, I know my graphics card and monitor can handle it because it was working fine until yesterday.  Yesterday when I logged off it disappeared and won't come back.  Since the xorg.conf files have been simplified and now detect everything automatically, how do I go about fixing my xserver and get it to properly detect the allowed screen resolutions?
<Gnea> i have to get back to work
<Phoenix87> ok :(
<fde> !info qd
<ubottu> qd (source: kfolding): prints out a comprehensive dump of Folding@home queue.dat. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.0-rc2-5ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 96 kB
<buu> Phoenix87: Maybe you should have tried it.
<Phoenix87> why?
<Gnea> Phoenix87: i could probably help you out for a few more minutes, but i really don't have time for non-answers.
<dbingham> I've tried reinstalling the xserver, running the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  Anyone have any ideas?
<basso> Why can't VLC stream movies from my windows network share?
<hwilde> Phoenix87, there is a cmd line irc client you know
<buu> Phoenix87: Because you don't have any better ideas.
<ePax> What do i need to install to run ipv6?
<buu> basso: Really? Is that the best question you could ask?
<zsquareplusc> basso: vlc doesnt understand the smb:// urls
<ePax> Anything that i need to install on ubuntu or?
<Garnol9155> i want to use a new installed icon-set but when i want to change my icon-set the appearance manager does not give any error but it just loads the standart one, what could be wrong?
<Phoenix87> Gnea: i can go and try to ping but it would take some time :(
<j3frea> Garnol9155: if you changed the settings for root?
<Gnea> Phoenix87: do you have to reboot to do it?
<Phoenix87> yes
<fde> mker: failing that, I don't know... only thing similar I've played with is nightlife on fedora, which is to donate cpu cycles to the fedora project
<Gnea> oh.
<TobiasTheCommie> i have a problem with the fglrx driving giving segfaults with an error 4 from ld-2.8.90.so i've tried both normal and proposed. And i can't figure out how to solve it.. all glx commands cause a segfault.. and direct rendering isn't working... google doesn't help me
<Phoenix87> i'm on windows now :(
<TobiasTheCommie> :(
<TobiasTheCommie> anyone heard of this problem?
<Phoenix87> that's the big problem
<thesoprano08> Hola a todos
<julian_> hi can somebody tell me where i can find the order of rc.mydeamon which is called at startup?
<Garnol9155> j3frea i just installed the icon set through the appearence manager, and tried to use it, but it didnt appear
<j3frea> Phoenix87: can't you install an ext3 fs read/writer?
<Phoenix87> is there anything i can try with ubuntu livecd?
<hwilde> julian_,  it's rc2.d then rcS.d
<hwilde> julian_, unless you changed your runlevels
<dbingham> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix an xorg server that's not properly detecting the available screen resolutions in Hardy?
<j3frea> Garnol9155: ahh, sorry - I'm not too clued up...
<Phoenix87> installed but doesn't work
<julian_> the runlevel is 3
<Phoenix87> tried three of them
<julian_> but in that folder are alot of called scripts
<julian_> so i dont know the exactly order of them
<Gnea> Phoenix87: probably - you can try mounting the afflicted partition, then doing the chmod 440 there
<Phoenix87> but partition is 256 instead of 128
<Garnol9155> j3frea hm, can you recommand me somebody to help me?
<j3frea> Garnol9155: do you know where the regular icon sets are found?
<hwilde> julian_, they are in numeric order
<julian_> no here they are named
<Garnol9155> j3frea ew, no xD
<Gnea> Phoenix87: 256? 128? that makes no sense.
<j3frea> Garnol9155: I'm brand new to this channel
<julian_> rc.sshd rc.samba etc
<Phoenix87> Gnea: thanks i'm going to try that
<hwilde> julian_, what folder ar you in ?
<Garnol9155> j3frea ok
<basso> Ahh crappy windows..
<j3frea> Garnol9155: kk, hang on - I'll try to figure it out quickly
<Phoenix87> is there something more i can try?
<Gnea> Phoenix87: good luck
<Garnol9155> j3frea thanks
<julian_> etc/rc.d
<julian_> its not really ubuntu its more ore less slax ;) but i thought its maybe the same
<hwilde> julian_, nope.
<hwilde> julian_,   bash: cd: /etc/rc.d: No such file or directory
<j3frea> Garnol9155: it seems that ~/.themes is where they hide
<fde> julian_: try ##linux
<Gnea> Phoenix87: yeah, you should try to launch pidgin from your applications->internet menu to get on irc again
<Phoenix87> Gnea i don't remember what 128 and 256 are
<Phoenix87> dimension of something linked to the partiton
<fde> julian_: or a distro that has decent community support *cough*
<Gnea> Phoenix87: then they're probably not important :)
<Phoenix87> size of chunks maybe
<j3frea> Garnol9155: did you see that? ~/.themes
<j3frea> Garnol9155: check in that folder for your theme...
<Phoenix87> i tried ext2ifs but it claims my partition is 256 and not 128 therefore it isn't able to mount it
<j3frea> Garnol9155: if it's not there add it and hope for the best :D
<scientes> how do i compile a driver into the kernel?
<scientes> and how do i get nvivida driver to work with a new kernel?
<Garnol9155> j3frea what do you mean by this /.themes?
<Gnea> !nvidia | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TobiasTheCommie> *sniff* no help with fglrx segfaulting
 * TobiasTheCommie goes and sobs in the corner
<j3frea> Garnol9155: a directory that starts with "." is hidden "~" means your home directory - just paste "~/.themes" into nautilus and you'll see...
 * Gnea gets a fresh diaper for TobiasTheCommie 
<scientes> i still need to compile in a networking driver into the kernel
<TobiasTheCommie> Gnea: aww. thanks
<scientes> r8168, ubuntu load 6169 which is the kernel configs but doesnt work
<TobiasTheCommie> Gnea: hm, funny you should say diaper, i have that as an avatar in some fora on the net
<Garnol9155> j3frea nautilus shows an empty folder for ~/.themes
<Phoenix87> btw how can I check whether the / partition is mounted RW?
 * j3frea wonders what m$ users would think of Gnea and TobiasTheCommie now...
<Kingsy101> is there a easy to use image editor available for ubuntu? something simple to use like microsoft paint you know that kind of standard
<KRF> Phoenix87, `mount`
<j3frea> Garnol9155: weird...
<Phoenix87> i cannot do mount without sudo
<Garnol9155> j3frea thoguth so.. are you using ubuntu 8.10 to?
<j3frea> Garnol9155: okay, add your theme into that directory - it should be in its own folder
<dek> in KDE4, how can I make Krunner open with Alt+Space, just like good old Katapult?
<j3frea> Garnol9155: nope
<scientes> that didnt tell me how to compile a nvidia module before using my new kernel
<j3frea> Garnol9155: still on 8.04
<KRF> Phoenix87, orly? just `mount` should work
<Garnol9155> jp3frea i do so, but it seems that everybody didnt "update" except me ^^
<NW2190> My compute shutdown while gparted was resizing my home partition. Is there a way to fix the partition now or get the data off of it?
<Phoenix87> ok
<|Chrizz|> I want to install a nice theme on Ubuntu 8.04. What is the best way to do this?
<Gnea> |Chrizz|: for the standard ubuntu desktop?
<Garnol9155> j3frea oh ew, shell i copy the tar.gz file or unpack it?
<Phoenix87> thanks a lot guys I'm going to try all your suggestions
<j3frea> Garnol9155: hehe - I have upgraded my laptop if it's any consolation :D - is there a difference in the themes? it seems strange since there wasn't a major version change in gnome - to my knowledge
<|Chrizz|> Gnea: I installed compiz-fusion, i dont know if that makes a diffrence
<Phoenix87> see you soon
<j3frea> Garnol9155: I would unpack
<Comet> |Chrizz|: here's a good website for ya http://www.gnome-look.org/
<j3frea> Garnol9155: (into your themes dir)
<Garnol9155> j3frea yep did it, now ill try if it loads the theme
<julian_> sometimes my grub hangs at startup and beeps like a i dont know and says: PBLK Length(0) whats that? its just now and then
<StevenX> How can I uninstall screenlets?
<Gnea> |Chrizz|: #compiz-fusion would probably be able to help you out better in that regard
<j3frea> Garnol9155: you may need to restart - oh wait, this is linux :)
<j3frea> |Chrizz|: also get emerald
<Garnol9155> j3frea hm didnt work yet, either
<squiggie> I've got a weird problem. The hostname of my machine is called fileserver. Everytime I sudo anything, I get this error back that it couldn't find fileserver but then prompts me for the password. This is just an annoyance rather than a problem, but I'm not sure, other than removing the hostname, how to correct it. Suggestions?
<j3frea> Garnol9155: darn - I really wouldn't know dude - sorry
<j3frea> Garnol9155: just re-ask your question maybe someone who actually knows what's potting will be able to help
<Garnol9155> j3frea the build in theme manager shows the folder icon on the preview of the customized skin but on my pc it doesnt show it :(
<Garnol9155> j3frea ok ^^
<j3frea> Garnol9155: did you apply?
<TobiasTheCommie> j3frea: why would they think anywthing weird about me and Gnea?
 * j3frea looks around whistling trying to forget any comments about diapers
<Garnol9155> j3frea ew, weird the packages are applied to the new skin but the folder arent HAHA
<hwilde> TobiasTheCommie, your name isn't really appropriate... no politics here
<TobiasTheCommie> hm, ok, another question, how can i find out which package has the ld-2.8.90.so library, and reinstall it.. and/or all dependencies
<TobiasTheCommie> hwilde: isn't really meant as politics
<ultraviolet9> I have a question
<tobiastheviking> hwilde: better?
<dek> in KDE4, how can I make Krunner open with Alt+Space, just like good old Katapult?
<ultraviolet9> How do I revert Ubuntu to an earlier
<j3frea> Garnol9155: am I right in understanding then that its half working?
<hwilde> tobiastheviking, yep
<ultraviolet9> *earlier date
<tobiastheviking> hwilde: sorry
<hwilde> !downgrade | ultraviolet9
<ubottu> ultraviolet9: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ultraviolet9> I've done a lot of stuff that I want to undo
<foges> hey guys, im having a slight problem with SAMBA, i have two user accounts on my pc, one with admin privledges and one normal, both in the group SAMBASHARE. Ive set up samba so that anyone in user group SAMBASHARE can access a password protected folder on my computer called public. The thing is my machine refuses to accept a connection from the normal (non-admin) user. any ideas
<ultraviolet9> Not what I meant!
<Garnol9155> j3frea yes, its is HALF working ^^
<ultraviolet9> I meant like the system restore feature in windows
<Garnol9155> very weird
<ultraviolet9> Like, go back to a version of ubuntu before I installed wine
<hwilde> ultraviolet9, there are programs that will make backups of your system and allow you to revert like that... but it doesn't sound like you have them installed
<ultraviolet9> :(
<ultraviolet9> What's the best one?
<hwilde> !backup | ultraviolet9
<ubottu> ultraviolet9: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jenpoj> kien habla español?
<ultraviolet9> ok
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !
<ultraviolet9> !es | jenpoj
<ubottu> jenpoj: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hwilde> ultraviolet9, if you just want to remove wine, apt-get remove <packagename>
<j3frea> Garnol9155: lol, check that all the icons you expect to see are in that folder
<ultraviolet9> I know
<ultraviolet9> Was just using it as an example
<hwilde> yeah
<heret1c> h'm
<squiggie> I've got a weird problem. The hostname of my machine is called fileserver. Everytime I sudo anything, I get this error back that it couldn't find fileserver but then prompts me for the password. This is just an annoyance rather than a problem, but I'm not sure, other than removing the hostname, how to correct it. Suggestions?
<jenpoj> ok,
<Garnol9155> j3frea k
<hwilde> squiggie, fix your /etc/hosts
<Rasta> someone can give me an advice in how to mount a ntfs partition for a live ubuntu session?
<hwilde> squiggie, the first line of /etc/hosts needs to say   127.0.0.1   localhost   hostnamehere
<squiggie> hwilde: You mean there is an invalid entry in there for my local machine?
<foges> any samba experts here?
<hwilde> squiggie, it is probably default or whatever your hostname was before.  it needs to resolve fileserver to 127.0.0.1
<squiggie> hwilde: great, I will try that and report back. Thanks!
<nicku> Rasta: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/??? whereto
<eitreach> How do I use netbooks window-picker-applet in Intrepid? I have already installed it.
<Rasta> nicku, beign the first hard drive c: itll be HDA1 right?
<tobiastheviking> solved it
<DoctorPepper> can anyone please help me ,  i have installed kubuntu 8.10  on an old computer   and  i cant get internet  to work (on ethernet lan)  i t seems like  the network  card isnt detected , but the wierdest thing is that i got the connection when  i was using the livecd .
<nicku> Rasta: hda1 or sda1
<mon^rch> exaile doesn't export files to an mp3 player, does it?
<leikh> In the README-diskdefines on my Ubuntu-CD it says 'DISKNAME  Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex" - Release i386'.  Can I bes certain that this isn't a 64bit version?
<danibspi> hi, does anybody have any problem with brasero? i got a lot of segmentation faults
<Garnol9155> j3frea k, all new installed themes seem to have the same problem. The folder icon always stays
<hwilde> DoctorPepper, are you on the machine?   run ifconfig
<squiggie> hwilde: That was it. For some reason, there was an entry in there for fileserver 127.0.1.1 not 127.0.0.1. I'm not sure how it got in there but it resolved it. Thanks!
<j3frea> Garnol9155: ahah... does that help anything?
<hwilde> squiggie, yeah
<hwilde> squiggie, that happens all the time.  you might want to reboot because other things might be broken too
<DoctorPepper> no actuallu  its my friend  machine
<mircmac> I attempted to install Ubuntu from CD on a machine that came from Dell with a FAT64 format and ubuntu loaded. The install would not format the entire drive, it would only use the unused space on it.
<hwilde> DoctorPepper, he needs to run ifconfig and see if the ethernet device is present.
<squiggie> hwilde: reboot, on noes! I never reboot my box, lol.
<Garnol9155> j3frea maybe you, understanding what the problem is ?
<hwilde> squiggie, yeah me neither, but some things that start on boot might have had the same trouble resolving your hostname.  maybe
<DoctorPepper> hwilde: il try this    and get back to you
<eltux> how can i make a partition of mine mount on boot?
<squiggie> hwilde: I will give it a shot when I get home, just in case I can't get back into it.
<hwilde> DoctorPepper, if it doesn't show up, have him run "ifconfig -a"  and see if it's there
<eltux> so i don't have to go and manually mount it each time
<j3frea> Garnol9155: okay - no not really... I would recommend googling or searching the forum for "ubuntu icon theme not applying" or something to that effect
<hwilde> DoctorPepper, if it is there, and lets say it's called eth0,  run "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"  then "sudo dhclient eth0"
<hwilde> squiggie, yeah i'm just saying maybe sudo wasn't the only thing broken you know
<leikh> anybody here have the Ubuntu 8.10 64bit cd? Could yuo please check what the README.diskdefines says?
<hwilde> eltux, /etc/fstab
<hwilde> !mount > eltux
<ubottu> eltux, please see my private message
<squiggie> eltux: edit the /etc/fstab file to mount the partition on boot.
<ultraviolet9> How do I get rid of a menu? I want to get rid of the Wine menu
<eltux> thanks hwilde
<hwilde> ultraviolet9, right click on it ?
<ultraviolet9> nvm
<ultraviolet9> I was doing something wrong
<scientes> kernel wont build:http://pastebin.com/m21734690
<hwilde> !compile > scientes
<ubottu> scientes, please see my private message
<Phoenix87> hallo
<scientes> read it pls
<Phoenix87> # /dev/sda5
<Phoenix87> UUID=9e25c54e-2949-4280-bd6f-a9d54c036faf /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Phoenix87> this is my / partition
<Phoenix87> is it mounted correctly_
<hwilde> !pastebin | Phoenix87
<ubottu> Phoenix87: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rasta> how i can show/list the available disks in ubuntu, hda1, hda2 etc?
<Phoenix87> i m sorry
<zleap> is there a version of ubuntu for the acer aspire one ?
<hwilde> zleap, did you try the default ?
<Phoenix87> the / partition is on hda5
<hwilde> Rasta, sudo fdisk -l
<hwilde> !enter | Phoenix87
<ubottu> Phoenix87: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zleap> yeah
<hwilde> Phoenix87, what is your question,  on one line please
<zleap> i am asking for someone else though
<zleap> i don't have one yet
<zleap> a friend does
<hwilde> zleap, try the default cd.  it should work.  if not try the alternate cd
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> has anyone noticed the new firefox being slicker?
<Phoenix87> the problem is that ubuntu doesn t start because of a "can't open /etc/sudoers. Permission denied."
<cars__> I'm having a problem using ssh to login to a machine on my LAN.  I have generated and shared the appropriate keys, but it says it can't resolve the hostname.  How do I solve this?
<hwilde> Phoenix87, were you messing with your permissions
<Bupsss> does anyone knows how to configure conky to look like this? http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs133&d=08466&f=screenshot15nov2008283.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix87: can you give use the ls -l  /etc/sudoers
<Phoenix87> nope
<hwilde> Phoenix87, make it like this:      -r--r----- 1 root root 470 2008-10-28 10:23 /etc/sudoers
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix87: are you a member of admin?
<Phoenix87> it is 440
<Phoenix87> root root 557
<hwilde> Phoenix87, make it like this:      -r--r----- 1 root root 470 2008-10-28 10:23 /etc/sudoers
<Phoenix87> btw it is -r--r----- 1 root root 557 2008-11-03 17:11 sudoers
<hwilde> Phoenix87, ok but what did you do before this broke
<Gnea> Phoenix87: then it is already 440
<Phoenix87> yes Gnea
<hwilde> Phoenix87,   grep ^admin /etc/group
<Gnea> Phoenix87: 557 is the filesize
<Phoenix87> hwilde i was installing printer driver
<cars__> ...followed by "Name or service not known".   Do I have to make these discoverable somehow, or relax the permissions?
<scientes> kernel wont build: http://pastebin.com/m21734690 pls read
<hwilde> !compile > scientes
<ubottu> scientes, please see my private message
<Gnea> Phoenix87: are you booted into the livecd right now?
<Phoenix87> yes
<Phoenix87> can i do something with chroot_
<Gnea> Phoenix87: could you please pastebin the output of:  cat sudoers
<eitreach> How do I use the netbook window picker in Intrepid?
<Phoenix87> sorry for silly characters but i m not using my preferred keyb layout
<scientes> PLEASE READ my pastie
<Gnea> Phoenix87: chroot would not help at this time
<IdleOne> what is the path for xorg.conf?
<hwilde> scientes, PLEASe read the link from ubottu and follow the instructions.
<hwilde> IdleOne, /etc/X11/
<Phoenix87> Gnea what should i try then
<IdleOne> hwilde, thanks
<hwilde> IdleOne, sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf
<Gnea> Phoenix87: cat sudoers  <-- paste the output of that to the pastebin.com website
<Phoenix87> is sudoers supposed to have some line with my account name
<Phoenix87> ok
<goldins> How do I get my system to use pam_krb5 for authentication?
<nube> Hi all, synaptic shows linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic as 'completely removable', but applying this fails with a "post-removal script error".  Looking for a way to (manually) remove this entree from apt/synaptic (as the package in question is not installed anymore) ... tia
<Phoenix87> Gnea here it is http://pastebin.com/m7e13e0aa
<Gnea> Phoenix87: thank you, one moment..
<Phoenix87> sure
<afancy> HI,ALL: Recently, my computer cannot search the wireless connections. Could anybody help me how to fix this?
<Gnea> Phoenix87: and this is the sudoers file from your filesystem, and NOT the sudoers from the livecd, right?
<Phoenix87> yes sure
<jin> how do you run a 32bit app in ubuntu amd64 in the console?
<ActionParsnip> afancy: can you scan from terminal
<afancy> Before, when I start up my computer, it can search the wireless connections automatically. but not it cannot
<hwilde> Gnea, I would bet /etc/group    he is not in admin
<goldins> jin: it just works...
<Gnea> Phoenix87: okay, because it looks just fine.
<Phoenix87> root@ubuntu:/media/root/etc# less sudoers
<afancy> ActionParsnip: how to search ?
<Gnea> hwilde: yeah
<goldins> jin: the same as if it were a i386
<|Chrizz|> I installed emerald in compiz-fusion, and i have a awesome theme i want to get in it. I imported the theme into the emerald theme manager. What now?
<afancy> ActionParsnip: could u give me more details?
<Phoenix87> what should i try now
<Gnea> Phoenix87: can you pastebin your /media/root/etc/group file please?
<Phoenix87> yes
<ActionParsnip> afancy: sudo iwlist scan
<hwilde> Phoenix87,   grep ^admin group
<Phoenix87> http://pastebin.com/m1ccd7c61
<diffred> Hi!
<sambagirl> hello i received my 1u server today. the configureation includes 2 xeon 2.8ghz cpus. does this mean i can run ubuntu 64bit on it?
<afancy> ActionParsnip: yes, it works. thanks
<hwilde> sambagirl, are they 64bit processors ?
<sambagirl> i dunon?
<hwilde> sambagirl, model number?
<sambagirl> i thought 2 cpus at 32 would = 64?
<sambagirl> hold on.
<diffred> I have a GeForce2 MX/MX 400 graphics card, which is quite crappy and compiz runs quite slow. I wanna purchase another graphics card that makes compiz fly. Which one do you recommend me arround 100$?
<nube> |Chrizz|: if emerald is running your new theme should be active straightaway .. do you have it running normally ?
<n8tuser> sambagirl-> just for comparison, about how much ballpark figure they charge you for that? in my area something like that is about 450 bux
<brane> hi all
<Phoenix87> Gnea is group ok
<Gnea> Phoenix87: it looks just fine to me - are you sure it's not a graphics card configuration issue?
<hwilde> sambagirl, read this:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit    scroll down to 32 vs 64 bit
<|Chrizz|> nube: I just installed it in the synaptic package installer, It should be working normally
<sambagirl> it says 2 x Intel Xeon DP CPU's
<Phoenix87> Gnea i don't know
<hwilde> sambagirl, what is the make and model please
<sambagirl> ok hwilde
<sambagirl> of what  whilde?
<sambagirl> the motherboard?
<savid> Hey, I just updated from hardy to intrepid,  and XGL no longer works.  Where do I start on this one?
<hwilde> sambagirl, the server,   ot yeah the motherboard would tell us
<Phoenix87> but i think the problem begins prior to graphics card module loading
<sambagirl> it is a used erack i just purchased from ebay
<jim_p> savid: are you on ati?
<sudobash> what is app i have apt-get again that allows me to control speed of processor with CPU Frequency Monitor?
<Gnea> Phoenix87: well, what video card do you have?
<brane> this is my first hour on linux
<nube> |Chrizz|: try running "emerald --replace &" from a terminal to start it ..
<Gnea> brane: awesome :)
<Phoenix87> but i don't see a link between graphics card and sudo
<brane> i was 25 years on windoes
<Phoenix87> ati radeon x1600
<jim_p> sudobash: cpufreq ?
<Phoenix87> worked fine
<savid> jim_p,  intel
<Phoenix87> uhm
<sambagirl> well dont worry about it it isnt that important i suppose.
<Phoenix87> i told you i was installing printer driver
<brane> so...anybodey who can help me
<jim_p> savid: remove the module and reload it?
<Phoenix87> maybe some kernel module has been deleted
<Gnea> Phoenix87: sudo seems to be just fine, it's just not loading up the GUI
<hwilde> sambagirl, will if it's not 64bit hardware, then you can't install the 64bit OS on it
<Gnea> Phoenix87: the printer wouldn't cause gdm to not load.
<sambagirl> ok hwilde
<hwilde> sambagirl, but 2 x 32bit CPUs does not add up to a 64bit CPU.  it's the memory architecture
<sambagirl> well i will just use the normal 8.1 desktop
<diffred> Hi you all Ubunters! I have a GeForce2 MX/MX 400 graphics card, which is quite crappy and compiz runs quite slow. I wanna purchase another graphics card that makes compiz fly. Which one do you recommend me arround 100$?
<Phoenix87> i think so
<savid> how do I tell what module xorg is currently using?
<hwilde> sambagirl, how much ram does it have
<Phoenix87> what else should i check
<sudobash> is there any way to transfer music that has been downloaded through WMP to 8.10?
<n8tuser> brane you are not that far off, if you have done dos, then linux will not be overly difficult, command line is your friend
<hwilde> savid, lsmod
<Gnea> brane: go ahead and spit your problem on out, and someone will gladly try to help you
<sudobash> that has encryption
<sambagirl> well i dont know if they are 32bit cpus or not to be honest. i just took a guess
<sambagirl> 2 gig of ram.
<sambagirl> a 80 gig drive
<hwilde> sambagirl, sounds like 32bit.
<OuaMZoo> bonsoir à tous
<jim_p> brane: in case i have missed it, what is your problem?
<sambagirl> 2 nic ports and 4 usb and a vga and a serial 9 pin port.
<OuaMZoo> quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
<sambagirl> well that is ok. i only pay 75$ for it :D
<sambagirl> i won the bid.
<jim_p> OuaMZoo: bonsoir mon ami :P
<hwilde> sambagirl, is the ebay link still up?
<wisey> how do i get into, compilation of computer programs. every install guide i have read with various apps on the internet do not work because i don't know enough about build environments
<sambagirl> let me see
<OuaMZoo> bonsoir jim_p
<diffred> OuaMZoo: sure, but if you could speack english would be better!
<sambagirl> i used a friend account to buy it thru
<sambagirl> let me see
<sambagirl> i have to look at his email
<jim_p> OuaMZoo: moi mais parlez-vous anglais sil vous plait
<sambagirl> just a sec
<sudobash> drm encryption...
<Gnea> Phoenix87: at this point, i would go ahead and reboot back into ubuntu and let it fail again - login to the terminal and see if you can use this command:  sudo -i    from there, you should be able to install the irssi irc client to get back on irc from the terminal
<hwilde> !fr | OuaMZoo  jim_p
<ubottu> OuaMZoo  jim_p: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<OuaMZoo> is that right that you prefer an english speaking ?
<poboy975linux> hello, i just upgraded to intrepid from hardy, and I am missing a bunch of personal files, and directories
<gnelisse_> hi guys, what do you guys think is the best tool to edit/revolve subversion conflicts ? (merge)
<Phoenix87> Gnea i tried to start sudo
<savid> ruhroh, this doesn't look good (xorg.conf):   (EE) intel(0): underrun on pipe B!
<jim_p> OuaMZoo: i am greek, i tried to tell you to switch politely :P
<Phoenix87> but i was unsuccessful
<Phoenix87> i tried sudo -s
<OuaMZoo> well thanks ubottu ^^
<Gnea> Phoenix87: no, i mean reboot - get out of the livecd, and try it *now*
<ActionParsnip> poboy975linux: it wont delete files, were the directorys some mounted partitions?
<Phoenix87> i see
<hwilde> Gnea,  -ah now
<hwilde> lol
<Gnea> ;)
<poboy975linux> no, they were subdirectories i created in home folder, now some are still there, and some are gone
<Phoenix87> i try it but i made small changes
<Phoenix87> see you soon
<Phoenix87> bye
<Gnea> Phoenix87: ok
<regebro> Any MacBook Core2Duo users here? If so, how is your sound?
<hwilde> Phoenix87, you know you could reinstall in less time than you have been here
<sambagirl> does magicjack work with linux? :D
<Phoenix87> i don't know
<Phoenix87> see ya
<panos> Hello everyone on channel
<Gnea> speaking of rebooting...
<sambagirl> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320317675402&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
<Elmnas> hi guys I have a eeepc 901 and I wonder if I use ubuntu can I use lxde? so the eeepc go faster?
<eross> what is libxpm?
<RolfCoptr> lol
<RolfCoptr> ww
<linuxluvr> Elmnas,  u shld try PUppylinux.. its fast...
<wisey> i can't get any software working. I'm a big fan of video training, I like to learn 3d and game dev. but is there a site that offers video training on ubuntu/linux
<Gnea> !info libxpm4
<ubottu> libxpm4 (source: libxpm): X11 pixmap library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.7-1 (intrepid), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<linuxluvr> and it has support for EEEPC
<Elmnas> ok ok
<Elmnas> linuxluvr why is that good?
<eross> ah thanks
<alex314> I need help with an irc bot called kibot
<alex314> I've installed it on my ubuntu server system
<ActionParsnip> puppy is AWESOME
<diffred> Hi you all Ubunters An easy question! I have a GeForce2 MX/MX 400 graphics card, which is quite crappy and compiz runs quite slow. I wanna purchase another graphics card that makes compiz fly. Which one do you recommend me arround 100$?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | diffred
<ubottu> diffred: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<alex314> but when I try to start it it says that the file does not exist
<eross> wisey, there's alot of tutorials out there on all sorts of stuff
<alex314> sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/kibot: No such file or directory
<andrew__> im having this odd sound issue where my music plays faster than it should for a few seconds at a time. anyone ever hear of this or have any ideas?
<hwilde> sambagirl, the motherboard is the Intel E7500  chipset which is 32bit
<eross> pm me if you want to talk programming, wisey
<alex314> but I've looked in /usr/bin
<goldins> diffred: your problem is going to be that most new cards are PCIe, which won't work in your motherboard
<linuxluvr> well it's fast ... u will be really amazed at its speed...  and there is a puplet made specially for EEEPC>...
<Nergoth> where can I download compiled experimental and nightly packages for Ubuntu?
<alex314> and the files does indeed exist
<Nergoth> where can I download compiled experimental and nightly packages for Ubuntu?
<Dominik> I am having trouble with my keyboard: everynow and then i just starts to have hick ups (Randomly) where when I press a key it takes a screen shot, when I unplug the keyboard ubuntu crashes (not pretty), of which I took a photo, what could cause this problem, how do I combat it?
<sambagirl> ahh ok hwilde.
<goldins> diffred: search newegg for the highest number card that fits in a AGP slot under your price range
<alex314> can somebody who may be able to help me please PM me
<diffred> goldins: Thanks! but what's newegg? :$
<sambagirl> just out of curisosity is there much of a difference with the 64 bit version and 32 ver? if you are using 32 bit applications (if that is true in linux or not i am not sure).
<alex314> I'm having a problem with an rpm
<hwilde> alex314, chmod a+x /usr/bin/kibot
<Nergoth> guys, where can I download compiled experimental and nightly packages for Ubuntu?
<alex314> thanks, I'll try that
<hwilde> Nergoth, ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> alex314: that's not surprising rpm are not designed for debian/ubuntu
<erUSUL> !rpm | alex314
<ubottu> alex314: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<alex314> yes, I've used alien
<andrew__> im having this odd sound issue where my music plays faster than it should for a few seconds at a time. anyone ever hear of this or have any ideas? im using amarok, xine, and pulseaudio, but it still happens in vlc
<savid> how do I downgrade a package?
<Nergoth> hwilde, wat? :D
<alex314> http://linux.duke.edu/projects/kibot/download/
<poboy975linux> is there a way I can do a system wide search in case files been moved?
<alex314> should I try installing the .tar.gz files from http://linux.duke.edu/projects/kibot/download/ instead of the rpm?
<hwilde> andrew__, it's probably a variabl bitrate mp3.  if you can re-record or remaster it to a fixed bitrate that will fix it
<sambagirl> another question is this. i bought this cable to use a laptop as a console to a sun 240 enterprise server that i never got to login to, but cant i use a laptop as a console for the linux 1u server? i have a thinkpad here. i know i cant use my macbook because it doesnt have any video ports like that.
<corq-ubu> anyone heard of a specific fix for the Intrepid/gnome-bluetooth issue? I've installed Obexftp and whatnot and no matter what devices are bonded, file transfer and browsing the bluetooth devices fail. At this point I can't seem to bond new devices the pin is never asked for.
<hwilde> Nergoth, /join #ubuntu+1
<Nergoth> ah, thx :)
<eross> sambagirl - there was some 32-bit setup I had to do to get some 64bit software working, but overall I'm loving it - have 4Gb ram installed too
<hwilde> sambagirl, you can use a serial cable but you have to get into the grub menu and add a few things
<andrew__> hwilde, its happens for all of my music, which should mostly be constant bitrate. i can actually recreate the problem by previewing 3D screensavers for example
<FrancisN> I realize that this question may have been asked to death, but how do I get NetworkManager to save my static IP settings across reboots, or even across network enable/disable?
<scientes> my kernel build is failing looking for arch/zen which doesnt exist, should i download it or disable it?
<hwilde> andrew__, oh nvrmnd then
<hwilde> scientes, download it.
<sudobash> so there is no way to play DRM encrypted (windows media) in 8.10?
<hwilde> FrancisN, you should try googling that.  there are a lot of forum posts.
<FrancisN> hwilde: I googled, a found a bunch of forum posts, but nobody appears to have found a solution other than to kill it
<hwilde> FrancisN, yeah I dunno
<sambagirl> well this was for solaris but i will just use a normal vga monitor for the mean time. but i would enjoy using the thinkpad. i have a usb 802.11. ubuntu should recognize it at this point and maybe i can go in throught like that with either my mac or pc using remote connect?
<ActionParsnip> andrew__: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-321195.html
<andrew__> no ideas about the sound issue? i dont wanna uninstall pulseaudio or something, cause ive had bad experiences with sound
<sambagirl> do you think that is a good server for me to  do my project with hwilde?
<sudobash> sudo do-release-upgrade is telling me there is no upgrade
<sambagirl> i dont understand why it is so big tho?
<andrew__> ActionParsnip, thank you i will try that
<hwilde> sambagirl, sry I wasn't paying attn what is your project ?
<ActionParsnip> andrew__: this may help http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=31361
<gnelisse_> hi guys, what do you guys think is the best tool to edit/revolve subversion conflicts ? (merge)
<sambagirl> sorta top secret hwilde at the moment i'll tell you a little later.
<hwilde> sambagirl, so how could I make a recommendation if that is a good server for your project
<genii> hwilde: Yes, exactly
<ActionParsnip> gnelisse_: http://ariejan.net/2007/07/04/how-to-resolve-subversion-conflicts/
<sambagirl> your right.
<sambagirl> well it also involves beos/zeta but i wont discuss that aspect of the project. give me a minute...
<Phoenix87> Gnea no luck
<Phoenix87> sudo -i gives the very same error: can't open /etc/sudoers
<TJ-42> is there a way to access the repository of a newer release for just a single program?  or do I have to either upgrade, or install the program manually?
<gnelisse_> ActionParsnip: that's a nice post, but i do have the 'basics' convered
<gnelisse_> i am looking for a visual merge tool
<sambagirl> the more i think about it i need a 2nd one to run the other part of my project so it can handle beos/zeta functionality..
<Pingviller25> anyone know why deleting an mp3 in Intrepid results in the file moved to trash, and the file being played in a non-existant player for me?
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix87: are you a member of admin
<Phoenix87> Gnea do I have some log that i can show you?
<Phoenix87> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix87: run groups in terminal and pastebin the output
<zsquareplusc> Pingviller25: sound like the audio preview is working :-)
<keegangrayson> @sambagirl what version of beos are you running
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix87: if you arent a member of the group "admin" you cant sudo
<sudobash> sudo do-release-upgrade says no new update found on 8.04.1
<vlad> hi ppl can anybody help me install sk1 program on ubuntu, im getting 'Cann't find Python binding for LittleCMS
<Phoenix87> ActionParsnip i'm on livecd now
<sudobash> should I just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sudobash> ?
<Pingviller25> zsquareplusc: ok that function is completly silly :P
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: because you are on a LTS release and there is no new LTS release
<sambagirl> none right now. i could not get 5 to work correctly (it is always trying to use the floppy where there isnt one). zeta is sort of similar but for the project i need to use either beos or zeta. haiku isnt ready yet
<maiden11> hola a todos ^_^
<Pingviller25> zsquareplusc: thanks though, closing nautilus helped :P
<bullgard4> /etc/fstab: "/dev/sda1 options: defaults, nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46,user." But mc reports: "/media/sda1 Owner:root/root". How can I change that to 'root/plugdev'? (Disk mounter will not mount.)
<zsquareplusc> Pingviller25: you can switch it in the nautilus properties
<maiden11> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sudobash> well is there any way that anyone knows to convert DRM encryption to Ubuntu playable MP3?
<Phoenix87> Gnea do I have some log that i can show you?
<ForsakenSoul> dacorr:  are you back ?
<evoke> hello all
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: analog out and analog in helps, but maybe a simple cable is ruled as illegal copy protection circumvention in your country :p
<Some_ux> hi
<sudobash> lol
<bauer_> ok guys im here for a little help if you would be so kind
<evoke> hello guys, How did people install debian before it was a live cd install. i have a file and it is tar.bz file but i want to make it into a live cd so i can install it that way
<ActionParsnip> !ask | bauer_
<ubottu> bauer_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sudobash> so its impossible from partition to partition?
<Phoenix87> Gnea are you still there??
<bauer_> my current version of firefox is version 3 beta 5.... now firefox has been out a while but when i try to update it then it tells me i am on the latest version already
<Phoenix87> i'm sorry to bother you :(
<evoke> it is this new operating system to turn laptops in to picture frames. I downloaded the tar.bz file from here. http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=195335&package_id=270921
<Some_ux> How do i remove Hardware in ubuntu ? I want to remove a network card.
<ActionParsnip> bauer_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<evoke> It is  a stripped down version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> evoke: tar zxvf <file>
<lomener> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-6526
<zsquareplusc> evoke: this is ubuntu, not debian ;-) but those tar.gz may be a root filesystem, so you'd uncompress it to a formated patititon and install a boot loader
<zsquareplusc> evoke: the other thing it can be, is a initial ramdisk, that is laoded togteher with a kernel. that how most installations work thesedays
<bauer_> if i do sudo apt-get update it looks like it will update everything right? is there a way to just get the update for firefox on its own? cant really chew up my bandwith atm
<chubs> those are usually just gz'ed though
<evoke> zsquareplusc:but the directory structure for this file it different to iso directory structure
<zsquareplusc> Some_ux: shutdown, unplug, restart. work sfor most hardware
<Some_ux> After I remove the network card from the MB, Do i need to do anything afterwords. when i startup
<evoke> zsquareplusc: how would i convert it to a live CD. The operating system is ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bauer_: sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<sambagirl> it will doing alot of video/audio streaming on the linux side. beos/zeta side will be strictly audio streaming.
<jin> I can't install gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb. error: wrong architecture
<sambagirl>  of the project so to speak. meaning 2 separate units.
<zsquareplusc> evoke: iso's require different things to get them booting. floppy images was one. and isolinux is the other
<ActionParsnip> jin: try to get a 64bit deb, or install 32bit libs
<Some_ux> I mean, are there kerenel modules that have to be removed once the hardware is taken out ?
<hlfshell> heres a random problem - i have a command being invoked via eclipse, but it requires sudo to be ran. should i just run eclipse as sudo OR is there a way i can change the required permissions for that program?
<LoveGuru> !ircd
<evoke> zsquareplusc: yea there is no isolinux directory in that file. only isolinux.bin on the foot directory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd
<sambagirl> i see the studio version of ubuntu i wonder if that would be a better choice then just ubuntu desktop?
<evoke> roo*
<LoveGuru> !unrealircd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrealircd
<evoke> root*
<zsquareplusc> Some_ux: yes, most drivers are loaded automatically and not laoded if not needed. there may be some network setup and the numbering of the interfaces might change (if you now have 2) but that shuld be easy to fix after the reboot
<ActionParsnip> jin: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<erUSUL> Some_ux: if the card is not present in the mobo the module wont load at startup
<LoveGuru> any helpfull guide for setup ircd server ?
<ActionParsnip> jin: then dpkg --force-architecture
<sudobash> so sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade 8.04 to 8.10
<sudobash> ?
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: desktop system?
<sambagirl> i had no idea these racks were so heavy.
<sudobash> yes
<bauer_> sudohuh
<Some_ux> Ok, so if the Network card has take eth0 and the other network card was eth1. How do i make eth1 become eth0 ?
<bauer_> huh
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: then follow http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bauer_> still on beta 5
<bauer_> wierd
<FloodBot2> bauer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evoke> zsquareplusc: here is file sturctre  http://www.mibbit.com/pb/T4rQkS
<jtisme> sudobash, and know that you cant back it out
<evoke> zsquareplusc: of the tar.bz ubuntu operating system
<c1765> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 chan
<s8646> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:
<s8646> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:
<b7102> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 cha
<b7102> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 cha
<c1765> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 chan
<l1954> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 ch
<hwilde> lol
<c1765> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 chan
<s8646> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:
<b7102> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 cha
<a4285> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 chan
<l1954> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 ch
<a4285> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 chan
<FloodBot2> c1765: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l1954> --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 channeI:bedehi it is A GOD best for chat plz TEST it now we waiting :) --->  64.125.185.230 port:6667 ch
<FloodBot2> s8646: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> nice try.   the bots own you
<six2one> haha, that was interesting to watch...
<node357> :(
<jtisme> hwilde, what causes that type of flooding?
<node357> scary
<Phoenix87> remember by problem with sudoers?
<zsquareplusc> evoke: this looks like a cd or USB image. maybe its meant to be extracted to a usb stick and run syslinux. but didn't you get any readme along with the download?
<Flannel> sudobash: No.
<Flannel> !upgrade | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sudobash> jtisme... spam bots
<zsquareplusc> jtisme: lack of brain cells of some beings on this earth
<Flannel> sudobash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jtisme> i would like to have them for about 30 secs they would not do that again
<jtisme> ever
<Phoenix87> hwilde can you help me?
<sudobash> jtisme i dare you to connect to that IRC server it was spamming
<Flannel> bauer_: updating only upgrades your package lists.  You need to "upgrade" to install them.  To only update one thing, sudo apt-get install package
<Khisanth> ...
<Khisanth> what the heck happened with the last update  for 8.04 o_O
<LjL> NOTICE - if you couldn't speak here in the past few minutes, retry now
<Phoenix87> hey guys i found I have gksu.lock file in my home directory
<Khisanth> getting giant fonts on webpages
<Phoenix87> I managed to delete it
<hwilde> help I have an encrypted pgp message and an .asc signature file, how the hell do I decrypt the message with the .asc file ??
<Phoenix87> hwilde can you answer my question please?
<hwilde> Phoenix87, you know it only takes like 20 minutes to reinstall right
<Phoenix87> is .gksu.lock the source of my problem?
<Phoenix87> yeah i know
<Phoenix87> but i have to install other stuff as well :s
<hwilde> Phoenix87, try making a new user and see if that user has the same problem.
<jin> can I uninstall gimp without uninstalling gnome?
<cars__> I'm having a problem where the system bell is ringing when I press a key and scroll lock is lit whenever I switch to a virtual terminal.  I've never seen this before.
<zsquareplusc> hwilde: both as a file? try to import the asc into gnome keyring and then you should be able to view the file with nautils rightclick->decrypt
<PassionFRUI7E> I just enabled focus on mouseover.  Is there any way to emulate a mouse3 click using mouse1+mouse2? (on laptop).
<DVA5912> How do i create a sim link from /var/www to ~/Desktop/web
<CasperOrillian> hey
<DPF> What distro should a linux use? UBUNTU?
<erUSUL> hwilde: gpg --decrypt file ?
<Phoenix87> hwilde i don't know how to make a second user
<Myrtti> DPF: you're asking in a bias channel.
<DPF> <---linux newbie
<Phoenix87> I cannot use sudo
<CasperOrillian> what is the name of the theme of the display and where can i find more?
<ActionParsnip> DVA5912: ln -s /var/www ~/Desktop/web
<zsquareplusc> jin: yes, but you will need to remove the ubuntu-desktop (that just a meta package) but that might give you more work for the next dist upgrade
<m2k> DPF, Ubuntu is good for sure, what are your computer specs?
<pkp9774_> I'm doing some testing and have attempted to assign 1000 ip's to a ubuntu box.  When I use ifup eth1 it stops after the 56th address, is there a limit I'm running into somewhere?
<Andre4s> Hi! I recently updated to ubuntu 8.10. I have developed a little tool that use ftp to transfer files. And it stoped working. I get error message "425 can't open connection". My question is ... do Ubuntu 8.10 add some kind of firewall? or do it have any other network setting to couse this problem? I have tested my app on another computer and there it still works.
<DPF> althon 3000xp, asus a7n8x deluxe
<CasperOrillian> where can i find more ubuntu desktop themes?
<m2k> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Phoenix87> rebooting. bye
<mewshi> Hello again! ^-^
<mewshi> I have a new question
<m2k> DPF, yeah Ubuntu would be great for that
<DVA5912> OK now that i have access to /var/www how do i gain access to edit and create files and folders?
<ActionParsnip> Andre4s: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Andre4s> ActionParsnip, why?
<lulu_> ia ora na tous le monde de Tahiti
<ActionParsnip> DVA5912: sudo cp or gksudo gedit
<zsquareplusc> Andre4s: you need to be more specific. do you use some library to do the transfer? which prgraming language?
<DPF> im running on live cd now..it looks good better than winxp
<ActionParsnip> Andre4s: if you lan adapter is confused it'll help
<Andre4s> ActionParsnip, Well a normal reboot will do the same thing?
<Andre4s> and I have done that a lot
<Nergoth> ubuntu vs freebsd - what choose for small proxy and apache, mysql server and seedbox?
<sudobash> freebsd
<sudobash> or openbsd
<hwilde> erUSUL, yeah but where do I put the .asc file ?
<Andre4s> zsquareplusc, it is a C# FTP Library that I use
<DPF> but im having trouble getting hardware acceleration for my gf2 gts
<DPF> how can i configure it?
<erUSUL> hwilde: i think the asc file is the cleartext signature
<ActionParsnip> Andre4s: yeah
<hwilde> erUSUL, right where do I put that :)
<ActionParsnip> Andre4s: not necessary though really
<erUSUL> hwilde: so you can --verify the file too
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: pcbsd here :)
<erUSUL> hwilde: gpg --verify file.asc
<mewshi> I'm trying to get my synaptics touchpad to work; there isn't a section for it in xorg.conf; in fact, there's almost nothing in xorg.conf.  I want to add the SHMConfig option to xorg.conf so I can use a configuration tool to do fun things.  Any ideas?
<sudobash> OpenBSD
<hwilde> erUSUL, sry let me backup.  this guy sent me a .asc file.  then he send me a pgp encrypted message.   how do I decrypt the message with his .asc file ?
<Andre4s> zsquareplusc, I use mono
<zsquareplusc> Andre4s: hm. there is a newer mono. maybe something has changed there.
<Aethelred> How can I tell which "version" of Ubuntu I'm running?
<ActionParsnip> !synaptics | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<v1d4l0k4> People, there is a way to change Login Screen language definitely?
<Nergoth> hm, I probably choose freebsd...
<zsquareplusc> Andre4s: i mean, newer on 8.10 compared to 8.04
<Andre4s> zsquareplusc, can be
<hwilde> Aethelred, cat /etc/lsb-release
<Nergoth> but... maybe debian?
<zsquareplusc> Nergoth: if you ask in a ubuntu channel you deserve to get the answer: ubuntu-server :p
<erUSUL> hwilde: you do not need the asc file to decipher but if it is mail the  mail client should be able to handle all the details automatically i know evolution claws mail and TB with enigmail does
<mewshi> but there is no entry in xorg.conf for the touchpad.  That's the problem.  Otherwise, I would be just fine!
<ActionParsnip> Aethelred: lsb_release -a
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, what do i do with ut
<CasperOrillian> it*
<Aethelred> hwilde: thanks.  Sez "8.04.1"   How can I upgrade to 8.10 ?
<porter1> Anyone have a 64-bit machine where flash isn't causing firefox to crash intermittently?
<hwilde> !upgrade > Aethelred
<ubottu> Aethelred, please see my private message
<erUSUL> porter1: me
<hwilde> erUSUL, dangit I have thunderbird
<chubs> porter1: adobe just released the 64 bit alpha for flash
<DPF> is there a newbie guide to linux\Ubuntu somewhere?
<porter1> What day?
<CasperOrillian> i jsut downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it?
<chubs> porter1: yesterday
<sudobash> DPF EVERYWHERE
<ActionParsnip> DPF: www.ask.com www.google.com
<Schoen|Attic> is there some way to totaly power off a ubuntu machine a set time?
<chubs> porter1: it's alpha, but it's more stable than nspluginwrapper for me
<Nergoth> zsquareplusc, I have ubuntu-server now and I am disappointed. :( packets have many bugs which don't exist in debian - for example bind9
<sudobash> attic... shutdown
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it?
<porter1> Hmm. I guess I'll go check it out. I'm guessing there isn't a handy repo holding it somewhere?
<DPF> thx, i should fo known..
<ActionParsnip> Schoen|Attic: you can cron a job
<sudobash> man shutdown
<sudobash> you can set a time
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it? can someone pm me with answer
<Phantomas> I have a problem with totem ... It plays fine video but not audio!
<Schoen|Attic> cron a job?
<sudobash> shutdown will let you set a time
<mewshi> Anyone?
<zsquareplusc> DPF: system->help has a guide for example
<Phantomas> In hardy it was ok
<sudobash> screw cron for shutdown time
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it? can someone pm me with answer
<sudobash> sudo shutdown now
<Phantomas> but now in intrepid it has the problem
<ActionParsnip> mewshi: i gave you the link from ubottu
<Phantomas> can anyone help me?
<sudobash> sudo shutdown {militarytime}
<chubs> porter1: no, you'll have to uninstall your current flash first. it's a very easy install (just drag and drop to a folder) but you'll have to update manually or wait for a repo
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it? can someone pm me with answer
<Schoen|Attic> you need root to do that and i just wanna do it automaticly
<Myrtti> !pm | CasperOrillian
<ubottu> CasperOrillian: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it?
<mewshi> But that doesn't deal with the fact that my xorg.conf doesn't have a section for the touchpad!
<Schoen|Attic> so in the morning i start it and all the downloads start and in the evening it auto powers off
<ActionParsnip> mewshi: then check in system set6tings
<LoveGuru> Hello, is there any gud and helpfull guide for UnRealircd? thanks.
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it?
<ActionParsnip> mewshi: also, please direct your text
<jeebster> LoveGuru, just check the included config file, it's very well documented
<ActionParsnip> mewshi: see how yuor name highlights as I add you name to the start of the lne
<KlrSpz> tryin to get synaptic to stop upgrading a package i've custom installed, but i've ﻿forced a version and locked it, and it always wants to upgrade.. .what gives?
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it?
<LoveGuru> jeebster: i m new i dont know howto setup, first the config is the later thingy
<pkp9774_> is there any interface alias limit on ubuntu?
<vj-sonar> #passwords
<jin> any one having problemw ith vlc? if you change the theme of vlc, vlc will stop working...
<jeebster> LoveGuru: Then read teh docs - http://www.unrealircd.com/files/docs/unreal32docs.html
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it?
<Roger_> Anyone who can help me with getting the card reader on my Acer Aspire 5920g to work with Ubuntu 8.10?
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it so i can use it?
<Schoen|Attic> i want something that if i turn on my computer in the morning some processes automaticly start (no problem) and in the evening the computer just automaticly powers off at like 23:00 or something any tools for that?
<magnetron> !repeat | CasperOrillian
<ubottu> CasperOrillian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zenlunatic> Schoen|Attic: write a script
<DPF> how big of a partition should i use for ubuntu?
<Schoen|Attic> you mean a script that runs in terminal?
<riaal> anyone know where pptpd log messages is located?
<chubs> Schoen|Attic: yeah
<zenlunatic> Schoen|Attic: yes. a shell script
<ActionParsnip> DPF: as much as you need
<KillerOrca> does anyone know how to move an existing install to a larger Harddrive?
<zenlunatic> Schoen|Attic: it is really easy
<Schoen|Attic> for shutdown it goes like this sudo -s enter then he asks for password but then a window pops up and ask the password and i don't want that
<chubs> KillerOrca: cp
<CasperOrillian> i just downloaded a new logon screen, where do i put it so i can use it?
<ActionParsnip> Schoen|Attic: thats what makes your system secure
<darkhamm> if i change label in a pendrive with gparted, i will lose data?
<Schoen|Attic> but that is what i don't want xD
<chubs> KillerOrca: just plug them both in and either change grub or make sure the new one is in the same position as the old
<zenlunatic> Schoen|Attic: maybe change the permissions of the script
<Schoen|Attic> great idea
<KillerOrca> chubs: well new HD has an old win XP install on it
<Schoen|Attic> but i try that later need to shower
 * Schoen|AFK is now away. Reason: shower
<Flannel> !away > Schoen|AFK
<ubottu> Schoen|AFK, please see my private message
<mzuverink> I am the one who has admin priv on my box, changed my password but all admin stuff still makes me use old password, how do I fix, please?
<zenlunatic> Schoen|AFK: chmod
<chubs> KillerOrca: so either wipe that install (as it should be ;-) ) or repartition it first
<Roger_> Anyone who can help me with getting the card reader on my Acer Aspire 5920g to work with Ubuntu 8.10?
<chubs> if you need to repartition you can use the ubuntu livecd or the gparted livecd
<ultraviolet9> Hello
<ultraviolet9> Please help me :(
<ultraviolet9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985692
<porter1> Hmm. The new flash plugin segfaults. =(
<KillerOrca> chubs: my system couldn't install with the normal livecd, will it be fine to partition with it?
<chubs> KillerOrca: why could it not install?
<KillerOrca> chubs: I got ubuntu to install, but had to use one of the alternate CDs
<riaal> how do I read the: /var/log/wtmp log?
<chubs> KillerOrca: and why did you have to do that? low on ram?
<LoveGuru> jeebster: there is just .exe in website i need tar file for linux
<KillerOrca> chubs: Yeah, like 128 MB ram and a 800 MHz P3 meant alternate install
<ultraviolet9> Please help...
<porter1> Does flash player 10 alpha still need to be run in nspluginwrapper?
<Dr_willis> ultraviolet9,  at least summarize the issue to the channel.
<darkhamm> if i change label in a pendrive with gparted, i will lose data?
<Dr_willis> darkhamm,  i never have..
<KlrSpz> help --- i'm tryin to get synaptic to stop upgrading a package i've custom installed, but i've ﻿forced a version and locked it, and it always wants to upgrade.. .what gives?
<Dr_willis> darkhamm,  theres other tools that can change the label also
<jeebster> LoveGuru: protip: if you have to run ./configure on something it (usually) implies building it yourself, esp. if you have "make" after it - get the source package - it *is* there
<chubs> KillerOrca: ahh. well if the livecd runs you can partition with it no problem, i'm not sure how easy it is to partition with the alternate cd, i would assume you can get to cfdisk but don't have much experience with it. I'd recommend the gparted livecd for partitioning if you have a blank disc to spare
<chubs> porter1: not the 64bit alpha.
<jokkaa> Could anyone tell me where to find diferent "verisions" of pidgid? ive seen some different but i simply dont know where to find em
<jeebster> LoveGuru: also, you probably need all the stuff to build it, too bad I don't remember the name of the package which has most packages for that :/
<chubs> !partition | KillerOrca
<ubottu> KillerOrca: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<JyZyXEL> in gnome-panel inactive tasks have transparent icons
<JyZyXEL> how do you disable that?
<LoveGuru> jeebster: well i didn't find any other package rather then .exe there.. how can i use .exe in *nix
<v1d4l0k4> People, I've installed Ubuntu with pt-BR language. Now I use only en-US. There's a way to definitely change GDM language to en-US?
<Flannel> LoveGuru: wine or dosbox
<JyZyXEL> how do you disable the transparent task icons in gnome-panel is the question
<jeebster> LoveGuru: Don't be blind, it has the damn 3.2.7 Source link on the main page D:
<toolbox> Dear team Linux, I have had no luck in finding a solution to my problem loading ubuntu 8.10 after install, which I have now posted up -http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985630 - I have genuinely searched and searched for help, and have spoken to a few people who've sadly been unable to find the root of my problems. ANYONE got any suggestions before I admit defeat?
<porter1> chubs, I tried the alpha, but it seems to be giving me segfaults. I guess it's not completely working for everyone then?
<v1d4l0k4> Ah! >> gksudo gnome-language-selector
<KillerOrca> chubs: I have a disc to spare, but can it also format/partition the replacement drive with XP?
<chubs> porter1: it is an alpha, so no. but i've not heard yet of someone else receiving segfaults because of it
<LoveGuru> jeebster: ya i got the link but what i m saying is.. its just exe package not a tar
<jeebster> LoveGuru: Also, if you cannot find it I'm not sure you're up to administrating an IRC server, moreso a public one.
<chubs> KillerOrca: yes, just resize the xp partition first
<porter1> Hmm. It seems to be working fine with the adobe website
<KillerOrca> chubs: No, I want to use the whole disk, I already moved that XP install to a larger HDD
<chubs> KillerOrca: well then it's even easier, and you can actually partition it right inside of ubuntu if you'd like
<jeebster> LoveGuru: Don't be an idiot -.- http://www.unrealircd.com/downloads.php > select the 3.2.7 (Source) > France > Download - Also, Look at the Downloads list - it's the most upper of them D:
<KillerOrca> chubs: K, will there be some kind of wizard for that?
<cars__> I'm having a problem where the system bell is ringing when I press a key and scroll lock is lit whenever I switch from X to a virtual terminal.  I've never seen this before.  Any idea what's causing it?  An initial search couldn't find anything.
<Rusty0918> Hi htere
<porter1> chubs, thanks for the help. I guess it just depends on the flash. Most everything seems to working much better though. =)
<Rusty0918> I've just tried to install Ubuntu Server 8.10 on my machine from a boot CD, and when I try to install it, it asks for a media change in the midst of the base system install.
<Rusty0918> Does anyone know why this is?
<chubs> KillerOrca: the gparted program should be pretty straightforward. i'm not aware of any wizard, just make sure it's not mounted and partition away
<chubs> porter1: no problem, glad it works
<Rusty0918> There was no problem with the CD
<toolbox> my ubuntu 8.10 install simply will not load and the only problem I have managed to diagnose is that my BIOS keeps swapping my HDD's round, however the grub menu.lst has the correct UUID in place so surely my juggling Hard drives shouldn't make a difference? Is this my problem or should I be looking elsewhere?
<KillerOrca> chubs: ok, which drive should not be mounted?
<Rusty0918> It's asking me this: Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 8.10 -Intrepid Ibex- Release i386 (20081028.1)' and press enter
<Dr_willis> toolbox,  are you mixing in usb drives? or some other unusual hardware/controller cards?
<Rusty0918> In the midst of the base system install
<chubs> KillerOrca: the one you wish to partition
<LoveGuru> 404 - Seite nicht gefunden
<LoveGuru> Die von dir aufgerufene Seite wurde leider nicht gefunden.
<LoveGuru> Sollte dies einfach ein toter Link sein kontaktiere doch bitte den Webmaster
<CasperOrillian> how do i rename a user?
<LoveGuru> *sorry
<KillerOrca> chubs: is there a way to make sure it is not mounted?
<toolbox> Dr_willis, I am not, trying to keep it as simple as poss. Did an install from the LiveCD to dual boot with XP
<LoveGuru> jeebster: thats the problem i msaying
<LjL> CasperOrillian: i'm afraid it can only be done with a bit of manual work... i.e. move the home directory, edit /etc/passwd
<Dr_willis> toolbox,  how many hard drives do you have? are they all sata?
<CasperOrillian> oh
<chubs> KillerOrca: you can type mount in a terminal. the app will also not let you partition if it's mounted
<CasperOrillian> i might jsut make anew user and set that to admin
<chalcedony> my husband's computer is typing double letters with each keystroke, it was fine last night but today both keyboards are doing it ?!
<toolbox> Dr_willis, they are all sata, and there are four of them
<chalcedony> greetings Dr_willis :)
<pepebsd> \list
<CasperOrillian> DANGER DANGER
<KillerOrca> chubs: thanks a lot; also is there a way to get around the restart required by some updates from the package manager?
<Dr_willis> toolbox,  the only time ive seen sata drives 'jump around' is if i use my machines special boot option to boot a specific drive.. that one then becomes sda,  but you are rigth with the uuid stuff.. the order shouldent matter.
<Rusty0918> Sorry, I'm new to this IRC channel
<chubs> KillerOrca: no. You don't necessarily have to restart either, but the new packages won't be in use until you do (kernel, x.org drivers, etc.)
<pyBry_> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10, I need to create some init scripts for Postgresql. Is /etc/init.d/postgresql the correct place for these. OR should I put them in /etc/event.d
<pyBry_>  ?
<LoveGuru> jeebster: my bad sorry its working :)
<KillerOrca> chubs: k, guess I'm restarting then, thanks for the help.
<jeebster> LoveGuru: I do get a .tar.gz from that download site with firefox though :P
<chalcedony> Rusty0918: welcome
<LoveGuru> jeebster: thanks ya sorry i didn't c that
<heret1c> what's the best program to backup AND index large amounts of data to DVD?
 * apeiron is growing to like C
<Rusty0918> Anyone around who can assist me?
<toolbox> Dr_willis, this is what I thought after a bit of tinkering, therefore I cannot work out exactly why I cannot load my ubuntu and I'm stuck for waht to look for in diagnosing the trouble. AFAICT when ubuntu boots it fails to initialise the HDD before dumping me to busybox
<mn> How do I make Pidgin quit popping up?? Grr
<Rusty0918> I'm having an installation problem with Ubuntu Server 8.10
<macvr> hi all... suddenly i dont get any sound from my laptop> when i check in sounds i get this error>>>audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused <<<< how do i identify the process which is still using audio and end the process?
<Rusty0918> Can anyone assist me here?
<jokkaa> is there anykind of pidgid wiki..?
<chalcedony> Rusty0918: many people will look at your problem, try saying it differently
<DIFH-iceroot> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<chalcedony> my husband's computer is typing double letters with each keystroke, it was fine last night but today both keyboards are doing it ?! where can i look for settings?
<Obadobo> Hi. I wonder if someone could give me a hand?
<jj_galvez> I'm having trouble setting up my wireless network so that it will be up when the computer boots.  Basically if I put the correct setting in my interfaces file it works, but the networkmanager applet does not work, if I leave it blank and use the networkmanager wifi is not up unit I log into the gui, can't I have both?
<jin> what's going on? VLC does not support drag and drop in Ubuntu? :(
<jeebster> jin, are you using VLC as a player or as a streaming platform_
<KlrSpz> i'm tryin to get synaptic to stop upgrading a package i've custom installed, but i've ﻿forced a version and locked it, and it always wants to upgrade.. .what gives?
<mn> How do I make Pidgin quit popping up?? Grr
<Obadobo> I've upgraded my eee to 8.10 and now I can't enter my password at the gdm login screen.  Has anyone else come across this?
<mn> On startup that is
<platius> chalcedony; look at System > Preferences > Keyboard
<BULLE_> Obadobo: pc or box ?
<CasperOrillian> how do i give a user superuser powers?
<jj_galvez> Rusty0918: whats your problem?
<chalcedony> platius: thank you :)
<Dr_willis> jin,  drag and drop is working here for me...
<jin> jeebster, player to play movies
<pw-> jin, there are better players for linux than vlc
<LjL> CasperOrillian: you add them to the "admin" group. can be done from the Preferences also.
<BULLE_> jin: drag and drop works for me
<pw-> i would reccommend MPlayer (SMPlayer)
<Obadobo> Not sure what that means.  It's an Asus Eee netbook.
<pw-> which supports drag and drop
<apeiron> eh, mplayer isn't Free. :(
<jeebster> jin, I as well would like to recommend building mplayer from the svn :)
<GT> I set my desktop (running 8.10) to show text during boot with SUM, and it gives me a very quickly flowing stream of unreadable text that doesn't seem to end. I've booted up from my 8.10 USB disk. Is there any way I can manually change that setting back?
<BULLE_> apeiron: depends on what country you live in, right ?
<jeebster> heh wut?
<GT> CasperOrillian: Do you mean root?
<Slart> apeiron: it isn't? which part?
<LjL> Obadobo: Asus makes the EeePC (a netbook) and the EeeBox (a small desktop)
<jeebster> It is
<jin> mhh this is weird. using the standard interface , it works. but ot if I am using a theme
<jin> why?
<apeiron> It's not.
<jeebster> Not even that
<apeiron> It's not in Universe.
<mzuverink> I install intrepid, my daughter for my password so I changed, however it only will allow admin duties to be preformed with the old password how do I fix this?
<Obadobo> Oh, I see.  It's the pc then.
<apeiron> One has to add multiverse to install it.
<Slart> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 4322 kB, installed size 10088 kB
<apeiron> ^^ multiverse
<apeiron> !multiverse
<jeebster> BULLE_: It is free. It has patented tech in it but VLC and every other ffmpeg thing has as well
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<CasperOrillian> slart> yeah i mean root
<BULLE_> jeebster: okiedokie
<jeebster> apeiron: It's in multiverse because of the patents I guess
<jeebster> And it's ancient
<apeiron> jeebster, Right.
<apeiron> Hm, I thought vlc was Free.
<apeiron> GNU recommends it and all.
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with the new networkmanager applet?
<apeiron> WEll, FSF
<jeebster> But it has nothing to do with free or not free D:
<BULLE_> but, as software patents arent valid in most countries, you can see it as free in all those
<jeebster> apeiron: It's the damn same libs used D:
<apeiron> jeebster, Right. I was mistaken.
<jeebster> And VLC fails even more than mplayer
 * apeiron shrugs, uses totem
<jeebster> lol
<LjL> apeiron, if you want to read a patented format, you need to break patents - at least in certain countries. no way to get around that.
<jeebster> mplayer is the way to go on *nix
 * jonathon_ hello everyone
<pw-> i second that, jeebster
<apeiron> LjL, Right. I was just mistaken regarding vlc's Free status.
<CasperOrillian> slart you there? i do mean root
<apeiron> !root > CasperOrillian
<ubottu> CasperOrillian, please see my private message
<pw-> VLC is great, but not under *nix
<jeebster> apeiron: It's not about "free"
<Slart> CasperOrillian: I'm here.. although I guess you meant to address someone else
<jeebster> It's about patents
<Frogzoo> LjL: many patents, especially software, would not survive a court examination
<jeebster> pw-: it's not great anywhere else either
<apeiron> jeebster, Free includes patents, in my mind.
<Obadobo> Hate to pester people, but what could it be that stops me from entering text at the gdm login screen after upgrade to 8.10?  I installed xdm to see if that was the problem, but that's just the same.
<pw-> jeebster, i have no problems with it on my windows box
<LjL> Frogzoo: that's another matter, in the meanwhile, they exist, and they "force" ubuntu to put stuff in multiverse
<Rusty0918> FYI, I'm having an installation problem trying to get Ubuntu Server 8.10 on my system
<jj_galvez> Rusty0918: what is the problem?
<BULLE_> apeiron: it doesnt, in most peoples mind
<Rusty0918> Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 8.10 -Intrepid Ibex8 Release i386 (20081028.1)' and press enter. I'm running this off a burned CD-R with the image on it.
<jeebster> pw-: http://forums.animesuki.com/showpost.php?p=1910683&postcount=80 read up a bit D:
<GT> Does anyone know how to manually change the settings that Start-Up Manager changes?
<LjL> Obadobo: i don't know but you might try asking in #ubuntu-eeepc and #eeepc as well
<Rusty0918> I'm getting that in the midst of the base system instal
<jeebster> VLC really shouldn't be used as a player, as a streaming platform it might be good
<LjL> Obadobo: (note that #eeepc is not an Ubuntu channel, i'm just pointing to it for your information)
<macvr>  hi all... suddenly i dont get any sound from my laptop> when i check in sounds i get this error>>>audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused <<<< how do i correct his?
<Obadobo> LjL: Thanks for your suggestion.
<pw-> jeebster, what would you reccommend under windows then? MPC?
<auclairb> Is there something like ktimer in ubuntu ?
<ultraviolet9> how do I move a file as admin?
<jj_galvez> Rusty0918: what do you mean by the "image on it" is it a cd with the ISO file burned on it, or did you burn a cd from the ISO?
<Rusty0918> It's a CD with the iso file on it
<pw-> ultraviolet9,  sudo mv /original/file /new/directory
<alexei> hi, I am trying to build qt4 with custom patches. is there a way to restart dpkg-buildpackage if that was terminated at compile step?
<Rusty0918> I burned the iso image ontot he CD
<ultraviolet9> thank you
<jeebster> pw-: Under Windows MPC-HC and ffdshow (CCCP has good settings for that and a caring set of real developers) and Kovensky's Mplayer
<Rusty0918> I checked it myself and there are no errors in it
<raboof> launchpad is confusing me - how do I get a list of bugs filed against the -rt kernel in intrepid?
<jeebster> pw-: http://kovensky.project357.com/
<jj_galvez> Rusty0918: from a terminal if you cd to /cdrom does that go the right spot?
<chazco> Hi.. i'm having trouble staying connected / connecting to a WPA Enterprise, peap, tkip, mschapv2 wireless network. It worked okay in 8.04(.1), and the wifi works on other networks. Any ideas?
<Rusty0918> I'm doing a fresh install
<mzuverink> anyone have an idea in the passord issue, food old googllw deos not shed ant
<BULLE_> chazco: not realy, wireless is still quite a mess in linux =( if you can, downgrade to older kernel or newer just to see if it works then
<GT> Okay, does anyone know how to fix this "Unexpected IRQ trap at Vector ___" problem?
<jj_galvez> Rusty0918: so when you put the disk in how far into the install does it go before you get the error
<chazco> BULLE_ - Not sure if its the kernel, think its the new network manager (some options seem to be missing)
<mzuverink> *googd ol googoe
<Rusty0918> About 73%
<Rusty0918> It's during the base system install
<jeebster> apeiron, they don't control the free'ness of the app itself, which is completely written by the developers of it. The only reason they're not in the main is because Ubuntu likes not to get into trouble because of software patents in some idiotic countries. In your world, enjoy OGG Vorbis and the Theora video and nothing else :)
<jin> not all vlc skins support drag and drop :(
<jj_galvez> Rusty0918: also, does the disk have a menu option to check the cd? I'm wondering if your cd is corrupt
<Rusty0918> That it does
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<Rusty0918> I checked it once before using that and it didn't say it was corrupted
<GT> Unexpected IRQ trap at vector 98 is what I have.
<constantin_> hey is there a way to set firefox to recognize when im downloading a torrent and save it to my watch folder for rtorrent?
<Rusty0918> Seemed to work fine
<elvirolo> why isn't quodlibet 2.0 in the ubuntu reps?
<Jordan_U> raboof: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-rt ?
<chazco> Is it possible to manually join a network without using network manager?
<jeebster> jin, try "apt-get build-dep mplayer" and "apt-get install subversion" and then check the svn command from #mplayer and check mplayer out ;)
<Rusty0918> I checked the CD for errors before installing
<jj_galvez> Rusty0918: I had a similar problem when I first upgraded to 8.04, but that was because /cdrom was not pointing to the correct cdrom
<Rusty0918> To make sure
<GT> Does anyone know anything about what configuration files SUM writes to, or how to solve the Unexpected IRQ trap problem?
<jin> jeebster, subtitles selection in lc is easier for me.
<jj_galvez> Rusty0918: how many cdrom's do you have in your computer?
<Rusty0918> One
<jin> jeebster, besides mplayer does not have a better GUI than vlc
<Rusty0918> Just one
<Slart> elvirolo: probably because noone has stepped up and packaged it... why don't you take a shot at it?
<alec868> can anyone help me install wireless drivers for ubuntu 8.10 on an eee pc
<jeebster> jin, smplayer had a pretty good gui, although I don't know if you even need one for it :3
<elvirolo> Slart: huh well, i don't know anything about packaging :)
<jj_galvez> I would still try burning the cdrom again from the source iso (make sure the checksum is correct on the ISO too) just to make sure its not a problem with the media
<Slart> elvirolo: what better way to learn? ;)
<Rusty0918> OK
<kri> mplayer is really good without the gui, no need for it so to say.
<Rusty0918> I'll burn again...how do do the checksum?
<Slart> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<elvirolo> Slart: i suppose... still, it was released one and a half years ago, so it's quite strange
<apeiron_> msg nickserv ghost apeiron hunter2
<apeiron_> ... oops
<jeebster> kri: some people just prefer GUI to CLI, at least there's a GUI for those people available :)
<InfoNutz> anyone hear anything about evolution working with exchange 2007 yet?
<jin> does smplayer use GTk as its GUI toolkit?
<blakbeardscrotum> morning.
<chazco> Is it possible to manually join a network without using network manager, or will I have to downgrade to 8.04.1 and lose suspend?
<Slart> apeiron: that was a joke I hope.. right? (http://www.bash.org/?244321)
<jeebster> jin: I'm not sure, checking
<javiolo_> is there a ppc version of ubuntu 8.10 ?
<apeiron> Slart, Yes.
<Slart> elvirolo: it sounds like a nice music player.. I think I'll have to give it a try
<apeiron> Slart, My real password consists of alphanumerics and symbols.
<KurtKraut> What you you guys recommend as a replacement of Audacity ?
<wilsonnck> chazco: you mean a cli method?
<apeiron> KurtKraut, What's wrong with Audacity?
<chazco> wilsonnck - Yep
<elvirolo> Slart: yes it is quite interesting
<KurtKraut> apeiron: it doesn't like my sound card. Crashes or does not record my microphone output.
<apeiron> KurtKraut, And other programs record fine?
<elvirolo> until last week, i used exclusively KDE, so i had amarok... but Kubuntu is so badly polished that i decided to give gnome a shot
<KurtKraut> apeiron: actually, none of them record. But I can clearly hear my voice back from the speakers.
<jin> jeebster, it works perfect. even better than VLC :-)
<KurtKraut> apeiron: but even if Audacity were recording, it would still crash
<jin> I think I have to say goodbye to VLC
<jin> subtitle/audio selection is even easier :-)
<jeebster> jin: I would've not tried to tell you it's good otherwise ;)
<apeiron> KurtKraut, I've got the Ubuntustudio stuff installed, I'm sure there's something similar. Just gotta find it.
<jeebster> VLC just tries to be a player
<KillerOrca> I am using a KVM switch between a ubuntu and win box, but the ubuntu screen is too far to one-side, I adjust it, but the win screen is then too far to the other side, any ideas?
<jeebster> Which it originally wasn't D:
<Dr_willis> KillerOrca,  sounds like the refresh rates on the 2 os's differ.
<KillerOrca> Dr_willis: why would that move a screen image too far to one side?
<jeebster> Also, jin - I'd really recommend you to at least build the mplayer part of smplayer yourself :)
<Dr_willis> KillerOrca,  you could just ahve ubuntu share the  desktop , and access it from the windows box with a vnc viewer.
<wilsonnck> chazco: http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/12/18/configure-wireless-on-the-command-line/
<VSpike> hm. 8.10 really doesn't like me :)
<Dr_willis> KillerOrca,   this is a crt or lcd? Ive seen similer issues in the past with  different os's using different rates./
<jin> jeebster, why? it's working great. I only play ISO's and avi/H.264 with it
<KillerOrca> Dr_willis: well the boxes are literally right next to each other, it is a CRT
<constantin_> how do i place trash on my desktop??
<jeebster> Because those guys really don't want to make "stable" releases any more, basically "newer = more stable" is the way in multimedia oo software usually
<apeiron> KurtKraut, Most of the things I'm seeing use jack.
<apeiron> KurtKraut, So see if you can get jack working.
<nintendork32> does /home have to be on an ext3 partition? im wanting it to be on a fat32 partition
<sudobash> im trying to work on a laptop in California but it is on wifi and keeps lagging bad
<jrib> nintendork32: that will cause problems
<apeiron> nintendork32, ewww, why?
<VSpike> nintendork32: not a good idea
<sudobash> dont try to upgrade an OS from 3000 miles away
<jeebster> jin: 1) the decoding etc. support has gotten even better, ordered chapters support and ASS rendering has gotten better
<Dr_willis> KillerOrca,  some crt's are just that way.. ive seen it with dualbooting also.. I dont use crts any more.. so cant really say much more on the topic, other then check  the refresh-rates  or other monitor settings.. be sure they are identical on both os's
<nintendork32> ok i wont
<jeebster> also, jin - H.264 in AVI is eww D:
<Dr_willis> KillerOrca,  kvm's often cause some issues with ubuntu ive seen several other people in here with monitor/setting issues due to using KVM's
<nintendork32> ill put it on an ext3 partition
<VSpike> nintendork32: do you need to share data with a windows install? is that the issue?
<vpereira> i would like to know, what usb stick wlan is reconized by default by ubuntu ?
<blakbeardscrotum> ^_^
<KillerOrca> Dr_willis: well it seems to not be the KVM, I had the ubuntu box on another monitor before I moved it to the switch and put another computer on the old monitor and the screen was also too far to one side
<Dr_willis> KillerOrca,  the last crt i used that had similer issues.. just had to hit the 'auto-fix' button.. yep. it was an annoyance.
<nintendork32> VSpike I plan to reinstall windows with dual boot
<Dr_willis> KillerOrca,  I got a similer issue on my OLD imacDV under Linux.. I cant even adjust it under linux. I loose like 4 letters to the left on the console. :(
<VSpike> nintendork32: you can use an ext2 IFS driver for windows to access ext2/3
<elvirolo> i'm looking for a good amarok equivalent for gnome but i can't make up my mind
<jrib> !player | elvirolo
<ubottu> elvirolo: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<GT> Does anyone know anything about SUM?
<Schoen|Attic> how do you change the permission of a program?
<jrib> GT: like when you add two numbers?  Ask a better question
<jrib> Schoen|Attic: why?
<KillerOrca> Dr_willis: I wish I had an auto-fix button, I just see a reset one
<cordor> synaptic is getting very slow on downloading software. is there any mirror i could use?
<nikitis> Question, where is a linux application that you can test out your 'esc' key?
<elvirolo> jrib: yes i tried all of these, but none of them are quite as good as amarok
<VSpike> nintendork32: alternatively, put /home on ext3 and create a shared fat32 partition, and symlink into it from home for Music, Videos, Pictures etc.
<jrib> cordor: system -> administration -> software sources
<GT> jrib: SUM, Start-up Manager, it's an acronym. Thus the capital letters.
<Schoen|Attic> i have to try something with a program that has to shutdown my computer
<jrib> elvirolo: why not just use amarok then?
<jrib> GT: yes, but you still need to ask a better question :)
<nikitis> Can someone try out the program xev and tell me if it registers their escape key?
<elvirolo> jrib: because it looks awful under gnome ^^
<nintendork32> ftp=VSpike: Simlink?
<jrib> nikitis: YES
<Dr_willis> nikitis,  yes it does
<nikitis> Rats
<GT> jrib: I've tried asking a better question, and no one's replied. I'm generalizing my search.
<nintendork32> VSpike woops didnt mean for that ftp stuff
<nikitis> cause my escape key doesn't work anymore :(
<jrib> !anyone | GT, this is why:
<ubottu> GT, this is why:: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GT> jrib: "Does anyone know anything about what configuration files SUM writes to, or how to solve the Unexpected IRQ trap problem?"
<nintendork32> acedently hit ctrl+v
<nintendork32> well bbl
<jrib> GT: yes, ask that
<cordor> jrib: thanks
<Schoen|Attic> how do you change the permission of a program?
<jrib> Schoen|Attic: why?
<Schoen|Attic> i have to try something with a program that has to shutdown my computer
<Schoen|Attic> but it needs root^^
<jrib> Schoen|Attic: so?
<jrib> !who | Schoen|Attic
<ubottu> Schoen|Attic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<VSpike> I got a pretty good crash when my screensaver kicked in. Screen filled with garbage.  Bullet proof X kicked in and bascially interfered since it kept jumping me out of console and it too was filled with garbage.  Also, console was squashed and repeated 4 times across the screen.  Had to reboot in the end. http://pastebin.com/m2b933433 - can anything useful be drawn from these logs?  Should I report a bug?
<aLeSD> \hi all
<aLeSD> how could I run the netwotk manager applet by hand
<aLeSD> cause i can 't see it on the task basr
<jrib> aLeSD: nm-applet
<aLeSD> bar
<aLeSD> jrib thanks
<Dominik> how does ubuntu deal with more then 4 gigs of ram?
<jrib> Dominik: fine on 64 bit or with PAE on the 32 bit server kernel
<Dominik> jrib: on 32 bit... dunno if im ready to move to 64 (unaware of the implications)
<vpereira> what usb stick wlan is reconized by default in ubuntu ?
<jrib> Dominik: you aren't going to see all 4gb of ram on the 32bit desktop version
<Daejeo> how can I remove bind dns server from ssh? what command should i issue as root
<Dominik> jrib: isn't there some sort of extension? I know that windows can assign every thread 4 gigs seperatly, is there no equivalent under linux?
<Dominik> jrib: and is the 4 gig limit per core, per cpu, or per system?
<vpereira> to be honest maybe i can configure my usb wlan stick
<vpereira> i used the ndiswrapper
<vpereira> with the drivers
<VSpike> vpereira: anything with a ralink chipset should be good
<gravemind> hey I am having problems with printer setup -- keeps asking me for a root password on localhost. What is local host and how do I find out the root password
<jrib> Dominik: you probably want PAE.  That's not used by default.  Why don't you use 64bit if you really need the 4gb?
<KillerOrca> Dr_willis: Welll I messed around with my refresh rate and resolution, seems to have done something
<VSpike> gravemind: using cups?
<vpereira> my drivers are installed, hardware reconized
<R00sterJuice> does anyone know if Photoshop CS4 works in ubuntu?
<jrib> !appdb > R00sterJuice
<vpereira> but if i do ifconfig wlan0 it dont find the interface..
<ubottu> R00sterJuice, please see my private message
<gravemind> VSpike: does the ubuntu gui use cups? If so, yes
<R00sterJuice> with wine or whatever
<gravemind> VSpike: I really have no idea what I'm doing
<Dominik> jrib: PAE? and what are the implications of going to 64 I thought that the programs are NOT backwards compatible
<VSpike> gravemind: have you tried just typing in your own password?
<jrib> Dominik: for the desktop user you'll just have to used the icedtea plugin for java instead of sun's because they don't have one out
<Dominik> jrib: so all my programs will work fine? even MS Word emulated through wine?
<jrib> GT: you can probably use strace if you are desperate.  Or 'dpkg -L whatever_package_sum_is_in | grep /etc'
<vpereira> is it normal ? i installed my drivers using ndiswrapper, i modprobed, its reconized and the hardware is present.. why i cannot do a ifconfig in my wlan0 ?
<jrib> Dominik: should, yes
<Dominik> jrib: also what is the hardware limitation up to now adays?
<jrib> Dominik: I use wine fine, same as in 32bit
<wilsonnck> vpereira: try ifconfig -a if it's there sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<jrib> Dominik: on the amount of ram you mean?
<VSpike> vpereira: is it called something other than wlan 0
<Dominik> jrib: yea, I think its 64 gigs... ?
<jrib> Dominik: no idea
<nintendork45> ok i am on the live disk how should i partition my disk to have /home on a separate partition
<gravemind> VSpike: yeah but that didn't work. I don't even think I have a root password. maybe localhost does, but I don't know what it is
<Dominik> jrib: I can install a 32 bit system on 64 bit hardware, right?
<jj_galvez> how can I make my wireless connection connect at boot rather then when I log into the gui?
<vpereira> i will check it
<vpereira> wait guys
<jj_galvez> Dominik: yes
<chrisl> Can someone help me?
<jrib> Dominik: you can install the i386 on most 64bit systems, yes
<chrisl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6206423#post6206423
<wilsonnck> nintendork45: create the partition and set the mountpoint to /home
<jrib> Dominik: the i386 version of ubuntu I mean
<gravemind> jj_galvez: I like how sometimes there are easy questions that we are able to answer
<Dominik> jrib: cool, last question, is the 4 gig limit a limit per core, per cpu, or per system. ?
<KillerOrca> will a .exe work from crucial for scanning my RAM or no?
<aLeSD> jrib: I killed it ... iow could I start it another time ?
<nintendork45> wilsonnck after i partition it i do the rest on my normal install correct?
<Dominik> KillerOrca: use wine
<nintendork45> not on live disk?
<jrib> aLeSD: I don't know.  I'm guessing just running the command again gives you some error?
<jj_galvez> gravemind: and at other time the questions are harder?
<ole_> hey
<recon69> ﻿Dominik: limit of 32bit processors
<jin> I need a replacement for gimp :\
<gravemind> jj_galvez: yeah sometimes
<chrisl> I can't boot into windows because of GRUB
<aLeSD> jrib: no no ... it works ... but is a fork of hte terminal ... I want it indipendent
<vpereira> mmm
<jrib> jin: what is it missing?
<chrisl> What do I do?
<Sam18> jin: photoshop xD
<vpereira> maybe pan0 ??
<wilsonnck> nintendork45: ah, you're trying to create a separate /home partition on a current installation?
<jpoRS> ole: go ahead and ask your question
<Sam18> jin: i like gimp :-p
<gravemind> jj_galvez: most questions are too hard
<jin> jrib, I don't like its interface
<jrib> aLeSD: just add '& disown' to the end of the command
<Dominik> recon69: but that would suggest a limit per core, right?
<nintendork45> wilsonnck yes
<node357> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: koffice): a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-6ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2967 kB, installed size 9256 kB
<jin> Sam18, can you get photoshop working on Ubuntu?
<nintendork45> wilsonnck can i /msg you?
<Sam18> jin: cs2 works with wine
<aLeSD> jrib: disown ... that's new for me
<wilsonnck> nintendork45: please
<Sam18> jin: but u could try gimpshop
<jj_galvez> gravemind: I know, this wireless thing is driving me nuts, if I set it up correctly in interfaces the networkmanager stops working.  I'm not really sure if that is what is supposed to happen or not
<Michael> Is there a way I can install Ubuntu 8 to an "iPod" and have a computer boot from said "iPod", but also allow the "iPod" to work as a music player while not plugged into a computer?
<aLeSD> jrid: what's mean ?
<node357> jin, you could try krita
<chrisl> Please, I really need to get into windows
<jin> Sam18, I have been trying to install gimpshop the last 2 hours on my ubuntu amd64 system. no luck
<aLeSD> jrid: son of init ?
<jrib> aLeSD: your terminal no longer manages it
<jrib> aLeSD: I don't know
<oskar-> hi
<vpereira> what is pan0 ?
<gravemind> jj_galvez: I think it is -- you either use one or the other
<zsquareplusc> Michael: is the player attaching as mass storage device, like a memory stick?
<oskar-> chrisl:  what doesn't work?
<Sam18> Sam18: isn't there a package for it?!
<bluefox83> i am having issues finding an open forum for issues regarding intrepid in the HP DV6000 laptop series
<chrisl> oskar: GRUB
<Michael> Yeah
<vpereira> personal area networking
<ole_> hey
<Sam18> Sam18: honestly i haven't tried it until now
<jpoRS> michael: I don't know if iPods can do this, but if you can partition part of it as a USB drive, then yes you should be able to in 8.10, though I haven't tried it
<gravemind> hey can someone help me find out what cups is and what localhost is and how I can find out its root password
<chrisl> oskar-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6206423#post6206423
<aLeSD> jrib: yes ... init son ... thaks ... that's was illuminating
<jrib> gravemind: are you sure you don't want to just use System -> Administration -> Printing
<bluefox83> the only forums i can find are closed due to them being started when intrepid was in testing...i can't find any follow-up forums
<KillerOrca> gravemind: the root password is usually your login password, localhost is the machine's ip
<Michael> Aha! Thanks. And do I need GRUB to boot? And if so, what partition should GRUB be on?
<jj_galvez> gravemind: so I guess if I want the wireless to connect at startup I need to use interfaces then and not network manager
<zsquareplusc> Michael: if the computer supports booting from usb. using syslinux for the stick works
<gravemind> jrib: that is exactly what I am using
<gravemind> KillerOrca: I try my login password but it doesn't work
<zsquareplusc> Michael: there is a page in the wiki, on how to make your USb flash drive bootable. follow one of these guides
<jrib> gravemind: can you pastebin exactly what you are seeing?
<BULLE_> zsquareplusc: or jsut use the tool thats available in ubuntu
<bluefox83> holy crapola that's a lot of lag D:
<gravemind> jj_galvez: most people are able to connect at startup with network manager
<gravemind> jrib: alright
<effi> hey
<effi> can someone help me witht he right management in ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> BULLE_: yea i whish it would work. but its broken, it never created a stick that booted here
<jpoRS> effi: ask a more specific question
<vpereira> u lala
<jpinx> somehow there is stuff in my wastebasket which I don't have permission to remove. I need to do it as root, but where is that folder in the system?
<vpereira> i dont know, just worked :-P
<effi> i would like to edit a user, so he cannot make any changes either on the system either on other adjustments like creating taskbars and stuff
<jj_galvez> I know thats whats driving me nuts, when I reboot I don't have wifi until I log into the GUI, which I can already see could be a problem if I ever can't log into the gui to fix something
<Michael> Why can't I install Ubuntu 8 to a 2 gig flash drive? Partition manager says it cant partition under 2 something gigs, any reason why?
<recon69> ﻿Dominik: comes back to the architecture of your system , 32 bit processor = 32bit data bus on motherboard = 32bit of memory addresses. I suppose it the data bus on you motherboard that really decides. nearly always 32bit processor = 32 bit bus. I could be wrong.
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<oskar-> chrisl: i don't have experience with this vista thing. but google seems to deliver something useful with this search term: +vista +grub "BOOTMGR is missing"
<gravemind> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74035/
<effi> i would like to edit a user, so he cannot make any changes either on the system either on other adjustments like creating taskbars and stuff, can anyone help me with that?
<blakbeardscrotum> ^_^
<zsquareplusc> Michael you want to install it as system, not as live cd? that should work too, but i guess the livecd is easier to boot on all the different machines
<jrib> effi: check out the admin section of library.gnome.org
<jpoRS> effi: System>Administration>Users and Groups.  Unlock.  Add User.  User Privilages tab.  Does that help?
<ActionParsnip> effi: dont make them part of admin group
<macondo> I'm having some problems trying to build a simple application (rtp) from source. Here's the dump of errors and warnings I get: http://pastebin.ca/1260832. What can I do?
<jrib> gravemind: I mean the image
<manuel__> irc.terra.es
<gravemind> jrib: sorry, but how does one pastebin an image?
<nite_johnboy> I'am currently using this script in a Terminal session to Shut Off my computer " sudo shutdown -h now " - Is there another script I could use that would do a " Restart " of my computer ? ?
<jrib> gravemind: imageshack.us
<gravemind> thanks
<jrib> nite_johnboy: reboot
<zsquareplusc> nite_johnboy: like shutdown -r ? (-r instead of -h)
<ActionParsnip> nite_johnboy: use -r instead
<kansan> the klipper tray icon has gone away in ubuntu hardy.  i tried killing it and bringing it back to no effect... ideas?
<crdlb> macondo: I don't think you're going to be able to find Qt 2.0
<effi> thanks for your ideas, but what i want to do is to completely dont give this user any rights to change anything... not even the desktop background
<KillerOrca> is there a way to tell what kind of harddrive I have without opening up the case?
<effi> is that possible ?
<macondo> crdlb: doesn't qt3 or qt4 suffice qt2 libs and headers?
<nite_johnboy> ActionParsnip : Cool Thanks much! - also thanks to <jrib> & <zsquareplusc> *****
<jrib> effi: did you read what I told you about?
<MaT-dg> how do I install the new flash player 10 for 64bit? (downloaded .so file from adobe.com)
<oskar-> KillerOrca:  yes, hdparm -i /dev/xxx
<effi> jrib i dont know how can i do that?
<jrib> MaT-dg: it's crashy.  Do you really want to?
<crdlb> macondo: they are not backwards-compatible
<zsquareplusc> KillerOrca: already booted linux? then look at the output of dmesg
<jrib> effi: visit library.gnome.org in your web browser and read the "admin" documentation
<effi> oh ok
<Michael> Unetbootin? Would that help me make a Ubuntu USB stick?
<crdlb> macondo: 2.0 -> 3.0 and 3.0 -> 4.0 requires porting
<levron> hello can someone tell me where the system settings is in gnome
<MaT-dg> jrib: yes, want to try. 32-bit version is also bugged anyway
<macondo> crdlb: anyway, is there a way that I can build it?
<KillerOrca> zsquareplusc: where would I find that output?
<zsquareplusc> KillerOrca: its a command you can run in the terminal
<jrib> MaT-dg: purge the flashplugin-nonfree package and copy libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<levron> anyone?
<jrib> levron: you need to be more specific.  What settings are you looking for exactly?
<levron> jrib, where you set the number of desktops
<crdlb> macondo: what exactly is "rtp"?
<jrib> levron: you should be able to right click on the workspace switcher and set that there
<nickh> Question: is there an easy way to view/edit NTFS file streams (file metadata) when a NTFS volume is mounted in Intrepid?
<oskar-> reliable transport protocol?
<levron> cool thanks man
<recon69> ﻿levron: right click on the desktop selector and select preferences
<Guest54070> hello
<Guest54070> exit
<vastlee> Could someone suggest a form/password manager for Linux that's as good as Roboform in windows?
<jj_galvez> how can I make my wireless active at boot, prior to loggin into the gui?
<Michael> How do I switch a USB install from live cd to non-live-cd?
<MTecknology> vastlee: what's roboform?
<MTecknology> vastlee: I use KeePassX to save passwords
<levron> damn, compiz cube still doesnt work
<jrib> !ccsm | levron
<ubottu> levron: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<vastlee> KeePassX, ok will look into that.  Thanks
<effi> jrib the documentation is quite a lot
<snifer> hey
<jrib> effi: yes, well there is a lot you can do
<oskar-> jj_galvez:  manually configure it ;)  for example using wpa_supplicant
<KillerOrca> zsquareplusc: lots of output, what am I looking for specifically/
<effi> i just want to take away all the writing rights of a user and changing rights
<snifer> why does it keep saying when i log on to hotmail that i need to update my firefox to the latest version, ihave the latest version and cause of this weird bug, i cant write any emails to any1!!!!!!!
<snifer> anybdoy know a solution to this problem?
<snifer> or am i the only 1
<MTecknology> snifer: there's a link around it
<jrib> effi: take 20 minutes and read... I don't know offhand and I'm not interested enough to read it for you :)
<MTecknology> snifer: just ignore it - it's a microsoft thing
<vastlee> Snifer, it's almost 2009 man.  Get a gmail account.  Soo much better than Hotmail.
<snifer> i rather stick with hotmail :)
<snifer> but
<MaT-dg> jrib: okay that worked thx! (had to create the plugins-folder tough), can I purge de nspluginwrapper to?
<jrib> MaT-dg: if you want to
<snifer> mtechnology i know theres a link around it, but some panels because of this bug i wont function
<snifer> such as
<snifer> writting emails!!
<snifer> lol
<FloodBot2> snifer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MTecknology> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<recon69> ﻿snifer: get it all the time, MS just want you to install their plugin into firefox and are making it sound like it's a firefox update
<levron> it seems like I already have compizconfig-settings-manager installed, any other ideas?
<DasEi> !usb| Michael:
<ubottu> Michael:: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MTecknology> snifer: You just need to live with it if you're going to use hotmail - unless you take over the company
<JamieS93> XD
<nite_johnboy> ActionParsnip: The " -r " switch worked great ! Thanks again. Can you tell me if there is a place under "Home" or whatever path - That I could find a log of my Start Up - What started ok & possibly What did not start correctly ? ?
<JulianC93> Ohai JamieS93
<snifer> recon69, whats their plugin, im going to have to install this in order to get rid of this msg\
<levron> I think I will reinstall it, see what happens
<JulianC93> 1441 users O_O
<Elison> eai pessoal
<JamieS93> JulianC93: we three joined at the same moment O_o
<Elison> blz?
<JulianC93> JamieS93: lol wimt is here
<jrib> levron: did you run it and configure the cube?
<mohbana_> what's the recommended way of installing skype
<jrib> !skype | mohbana_
<ubottu> mohbana_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<levron> jrib, its enabled and configured and still doesnt work, which is weird cause it was working fine the other day
<MaT-dg> jrib: hmm seems that ubuntu-restricted-extras recommends it.. I think it might be better to not remove it..
<recon69> ﻿snifer: basically, it will keep bugging you till you install it. I have not installed it myself. but i have other problems with hotmail atm. cant login most of the time due to 'connection interrupted' msg. but i have a flaky install of ndistwrapper.
<jrib> levron: did you select "extra" in system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects?
<jrib> levron: sorry, I mean "custom", not "extra"
<jrib> MaT-dg: no problem either way
<gravemind> http://img233.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img233/5029/80170918yb0.png
<gravemind> jrib
<snifer> recon69, ill reinstall firefox if thats what they want those assholes lol, but thanks m8
<levron> jrib, that was it! thanks again
<snifer> sympatico is throttling my torrents now
<snifer> :D
<recon69> ﻿snifer: reinstalling firefox will change nothing
<Firefishe> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu 8.04 on a newish laptop, an Asus G50V-X1.  The problem occurs when I get to the point where the installer looks for the DVD as an install source.  I get a DVD Not Found error.
<jrib> gravemind: do you get the same prompt when you try to run synaptic from your menu?
<jrib> levron: no problem
<snifer> recon69, but thats what they want
<levron> wow the cube is so sweet
<snifer> recon69, We recommend that you upgrade your web browser so you can get the most out of Windows Live Hotmail. Upgrading should only take a few minutes. To get started, choose one of the browsers below:
<recon69> ﻿snifer: no, they what you to install a MS plugin into firefox .
<sweet_dreams> I have problem installing a new theme for gnome.I have downloaded the theme package. and when I drag it into appearance window it says can't install theme - can't copy directory over directory
<jj_galvez> ls
<jj_galvez> opps sorry wrong box )
<gravemind> jrib: no, every other app behaves normally (administrator password)
<blakbeardscrotum> is ubuntu better than fedora?
<snifer> recon69, theres a link that directs me to firefox download link
<oskar-> blakbeardscrotum: of course ;)
<nickh> firefishe: Some CDROM/DVDROM drives are picky about CD-Rs - try re-burning your .ISO at a slower speed, and see what happens - I've had this issue on some older machines.
<jrib> gravemind: is this GNOME?
<MTecknology> blakbeardscrotum: by far - fedora is one of the wirst distros imho
<blakbeardscrotum> oskar-: strange, when i asked in fedora if it was better than ubuntu, they all got mad and banned me.
<gravemind> jrib: yes
<MTecknology> blakbeardscrotum: that's one of the reasons
<blakbeardscrotum> MTecknology: outa curiosity, why makes fedora so sucky?
<cordor> anyone know a sopcast deb?
<DasEi>  Michael: do you get by?
<jrib> gravemind: what does 'groups' return?
<eye_pee> ﻿MTecknology> that's a personal opinion. show me reasons.
<recon69> ﻿snifer: no idea then. have you checked the version of the DL?
<sweet_dreams> I have theme installation problem
<gravemind> jrib: phix adm cdrom floppy audio dip plugdev scanner admin sambashare
<wilsonnck> sweet_dreams: are you dragging the .tar.gz or did you extract it?
<nite_johnboy> Where do I need to look for the Bootup logfile to identify what could be causing problems ? ?
<MTecknology> blakbeardscrotum: support, usability, installation procedure, hardware support otb, etc
<snifer> recon69, ya i got the latest one i upgraded not long ago 2
<MaT-dg> snifer: just get rid of hotmail, it wil solve ALL your problems ;)
<sweet_dreams> wilsonnck: I dragged it
<snifer> recon69, i guess MS wants to 2 switch my os to windows lol
<jrib> gravemind: add yourself to lpadmin
<blakbeardscrotum> i c
<oskar-> nite_johnboy:  have you already looked in the output of "dmesg"?
<snifer> recon69, im gonna switch to gmail i guess
<snifer> ;lol
<alec868> i just installed ubuntu on a new pc, its not detecting wireless, do i need drivers? can anyone help me?
<Firefishe> nickh:  This is a stock cd.
<snifer> anybody uses sympatico here?
<sweet_dreams> wilsonnck: It seems that for the first time it worked but when I tried to install dust-extra theme it prompts an error message
<Firefishe> from Cononical/Shipt
<chrisl> Can someone please help with GRUB?!??!?!!?
<DasEi> !wireless >  alec868:
<MTecknology> blakbeardscrotum: also - the community is huge here, we all lean on each other. If something doesn't work w/ your hardware, then we want to make it
<Firefishe> Shipit
<jrib> chrisl: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<nite_johnboy> oskar-: Terminal - correct w/ dmesg ?
<chrisl> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6206423#post6206423
<snifer> this network is so much better than efnet
<recon69> ﻿snifer: this might make it clear http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/hotmail_doesnt_work_with_firefox_2
<snifer> so much bigger
<chrisl> Can someone please help with GRUB?!??!?!!? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6206423#post6206423
<oskar-> nite_johnboy: hm? just write "dmesg" into the terminal, if you mean that ;)
<jrib> Firefishe: it doesn't matter.  I've gotten bad CDs from canonical.  Did you run "check the cd for defects" from the boot menu?
<alec868> desEi: do i enter that in terminal?
<snifer> recon69, im running on the 3.0
<DasEi>   alec868:nope, see:
<macondo> crdlb: sorry, I'm back. rtp is a real-time plotting application. Unless I can use another application, I'll have to build this one
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gravemind> jrib: wow, in users and groups somehow lots of my powers were disabled. This might explain the mysterious 3d acceleration problems I was having also
<chrisl> Can someone please help with GRUB?!??!?!!? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6206423#post6206423
<Gurft> Anyone know how to configure the volume up/down buttons?   I get the OSD and it goes up and down in 8.10, but the volume doesn't change.
<snifer> recon69, let me recheck on google
<blakbeardscrotum> chrisl: i know grub
<blakbeardscrotum> show the menu.lst
<chrisl> blakbeardscrotum: read the thread
<scientes> damn my build froze at building the final deb
<Firefishe> jrib...no, I suppose I could...thanks
<chrisl> blakbeardscrotum: all the info you need is in it
<jin> looks like I have to live with gimp :(
<alec868> DasEi: sorry, im new to linux, i dont understand
<gravemind> jrib: I think I have to log out and in again; brb
<jrib> jin: gimp is nice :)
<snifer> recon69, i think i fgound a siolution
<jrib> jin: if you want to do vector graphics, try inkscape
<DasEi>   alec868:the ! command is a trigger for a ro-bot (ubottu), but it seems off for now
<DasEi> !wireless
<MTecknology> jin: I just started using inkscape today - love it
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nite_johnboy> oskar-: Yup that's what I was asking or stating I guess - Wow can't believe all the stuff it reports on - To find an error on something that is not booting properly - will it be easy enough to see by just reading through this log file ?
<Flannel> !repeat | chrisl
<ubottu> chrisl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DasEi>   alec868:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chrisl> Flannel: huh???
<gravemind>  jrib: it works now hooray
<nite_johnboy> oskar-: Will it say " Error " or something somewhere as you read down through the file ?
<aross1> anybody use CAIRO-DOCK on INTREPID?
<jrib> gravemind: cool
<Elison> Eai galera blz?
<oskar-> nite_johnboy:  it may not be easy to find an error in there. but better too much than too less information. look for words like error or exception and similar
<aross1> i'm having a problem where it won't stay above other windows
<jrib> !br | Elison
<ubottu> Elison: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Elison> #ubuntu-br
<chrisl> blakbeardscrotum: are you there??
<jrib> Elison: /join #ubuntu-br
<Flannel> chrisl: Don't repeat your question so often.  Try 20 minutes in between or so.  Everyone who's active now saw it five minutes ago.
<chrisl> Flannel: I didn't repeat my question!
<aross1> he's just excited about pirate scrotum
<chrisl> No
<Elmnas> hi  can someone help me my keyboard on my eeepc901 doesent work when im running ubuntu live cd 8.10
<gravemind> jrib: could you help me with another problem though -- enabling 3d acceleration?
<jrib> gravemind: maybe, what card?
<oskar-> chrisl: the problem you have is a windows problem... perhaps try this suggestion: http://lifehacker.com/software/troubleshooting/vista-tip--repair-bootmgr-is-missing-error-251733.php
<recon69> ﻿snifer: good for you, I would ditch my hotmail account but have had it since before MS bought them. still might change if this crap continues.
<gravemind> jrib: nvidia geforce 7600 gs
<chrisl> oskar-: I've already done that
<chrisl> I've already done TONS and TONS and TONS of things
<nite_johnboy> oskar-: Cool Thanks! - Could you suggest anywhere else I might look as well? I see something on boot with a Red - * to left of it but does not stay on boot screen long enough to read - Tried hitting the "Pause/Break" key - but does nothing ?
<aross1> gravemind: have you tried envyng or any of those autoconfiguration tools>
<chrisl> It is most certainly a problem with the grub configuration!!
<crdlb> macondo: I can only find one article about that app circa 2000; it might be possible to install qt2 from source, but I don't know
<gravemind> aross1: no I stay away from drugs and other bad things
<raven> hey - last night my wifi worked fine, but when i woke up this morning it would not get past the authentication stage
<jrib> gravemind: I have 7600 gt so maybe it will be easy as well.  Did you try just using System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<raven> every time i try to connect it just pauses for a sec, then asks for auth again
<snifer> recon69, ive had my account for a while2, cant really ditch lol, i tryd some solution on boards but no help
<raven> and the key is correct
<raven> i am using wep
<Elmnas> Hi guys can someone please help me Im running the linux ubuntu live cd and My Keyboard doesent work either my touchpad :S please
<aross1> gravemind: there is a porgram called envyng-gtk which inspects your configuration (of ATI and NVidia cards)
<macondo> crdlb: I've found a very nice application that has real-time plotting and seems to be much more active. It's kst
<gravemind> jrib: that's what I'm trying -- it downloads the driver but stops there -- it doesn't enable the driver or ask me to restart or anythingg.
<aross1> gravemind: it then installs the best driver for it
<macondo> crdlb: you can just pipe the points like $ ./sensor | kst -x 1 -y 2 -
<aross1> gravemind: i've had nothing but success with it so far
<gravemind> aross1: I thought using envyng was discouraged
<aross1> gravemind: discouraged or not, it works for me
<gravemind> aross1: I know what driver to use, I just don't know why it isn't working
<Elmnas> no once know?
<gravemind> aross1: I think there may be something wrong with my xorg.conf
<jrib> gravemind: hmm.  Which version of the driver did you try? 177?
<oskar-> chrisl: does it boot, if the vista hard drive is the only one connected?
<aross1> gravemind: so is driving over the speed limit but it gets you there faster
<Slart> gravemind: the ng-version isn't discouraged... the older version was
<Slart> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<gravemind> jrib: yes
<khanm78> ello guys need some help, Not with ubuntu directly but with how best to describe ubuntu for my website
<raven> m wifi magically stopped working with no settings differences since it last worked
<MTecknology> !patience | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<raven> it pauses, then asks for auth, then i enter it, repeat
<Tetracomm> Could someone recommend a C/C++ IDE with autocomplete?
<khanm78> ty
<chrisl> oskar-: REad my thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6206423#post6206423
<jrib> aross1: and also increases the likelihood you are killed or maimed before getting there
<gravemind> slart: oh -- thanks for that clarification
<aross1> gravemind: i think envyng creates one appropriate for your setup
<Elmnas> ok ok
<Slart> Tetracomm: Anjuta is supposed to be nice
<aross1> jrib: don't want to take the fun out if!
<snifer> recon69, i found the solution
<gravemind> aross1: sorry I misunderstood. I thought it was similar to automatix and could break your system or mess it up
<Symmetria> errr why on earth does apt-get dist-upgrade to intrepid now run a find /
<jrib> Tetracomm: I like vim.  You might want to try anjuta or geany
 * Symmetria is now going to wait for HOURS for this upgrade cause of that *sigh*
<sjdurfey> whenever i suspend my computer, and bring it out of suspension, i cannot get my wireless connection to come back on, even if i try to manually bring it back up, is there a fix for this?
<raven> my wifi was working last night, nothing has changed, and now when connecting the auth box pops up, and if i hit connect, it pauses and pops up again.
<aross1> gravemind: aptitude install envyng envyng-gtk (or envyng-qt3 if you use kde) should do it
 * Symmetria notes running find / on a 30 terabyte mirror server is a very very time consuming thing ;p
<jrib> gravemind: what does apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-177  return?
<snifer> recon69, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=961051
<oskar-> chrisl: i did, and i don't find the answer to my question in there
<snifer> finnaly lol
<Glasseye> I want to remote access a windows xp computer with something like vnc, but I'm using ubuntu.  Can I just install a tightvnc server on the xp machine and use the console on mine?
<khanm78> so anyone know how to best describe ubuntu to potential new users?
<mewshi> It says that amarok 2 beta 3 is available in the repositories... it's not going...
<chrisl> oskar- :Still doesn't boot
<jrib> khanm78: show them a live cd
<aross1> jrib: for some reason i've been having problems with 177 with my gforce 8600 gts
<jrib> khanm78: this is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic though
<gravemind> aross1: alright -- I am going to try jrib's suggestions first though. I think this issue may need more investigation than I know how to do
<aross1> jrib: i just use 173 and it gives good stability... personal choice maybe
<raven> my wifi was working last night, nothing has changed, and now when connecting the auth box pops up, and if i hit connect, it pauses and pops up again.
<LjL> gravemind: it's not as bad as automatix, but still not recommended unless one has specific needs
<aross1> gravemind: probably best idea
<schelf> if you have windows xp professional you can use remote desktop
<kim__> I'm trying to find a way to get sensitivity on my wacom, where is "configured mouse" ?
<khanm78> jrib ty , im looking for it for my webshop
<ASULutzy> So, my dpkg has completely exploded, I got a segfault, and libc6 is hosed... I need help BADLY ;) If anyone solves this, +10 on my respect scale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74052/
<jrib> !x > kim__
<ubottu> kim__, please see my private message
<gravemind> LjL: alright, thanks for the clarification
<jrib> ASULutzy: good luck!
<raven> my wifi was working last night, nothing has changed, and now when connecting the auth box pops up, and if i hit connect, it pauses and pops up again.
<oskar-> chrisl: what i guess is that grub is installed in the mbr of the linux disc, and vista is installed on the second 500 gig disc, right?
<Elison> q?! tudo americano
<LjL> !pt | Elison
<ubottu> Elison: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<khanm78> jrib im in the process of revamping the shop trying to lean more to fedora and ubuntu with info on compatabilitys for my stock to thoes 2 destros
<jrib> Elison: aqui sim.  Faz: /join #ubuntu-br
<gravemind> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74054/
<gravemind> jrib: um, jst a sec
<khanm78> brb
<Elison> brazil?
<jrib> gravemind: why are you using -proposed :/
<chrisl> oskar-: Reading the thread, you would find that GRUB is on the MBR of the ubuntu drive, and vista is installed on the other two drives?
<chrisl> Yes
<Flannel> khanm78: You might try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-marketing
<Elison> todos sao americanos?
<LjL> Elison, dos pessoas te han indicado aonde ir
<gravemind> jrib: to get the newest packages? I thought it would be good
<Uplink> khanm78: try this http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<oskar-> chrisl: no.
<LjL> Elison: para falar portugues, #ubuntu-br o #ubuntu-pt
<Glasseye> schelf:  I want to access the xp box, so enable remote desktop on the xp box and use what on the ubuntu box to connect to it?
<oskar-> chrisl: there is no thread. there is one posting.
<jrib> gravemind: -proposed is for testing, you shouldn't use it if you want a working system
<Tetracomm> Thank you, jrib.
<chrisl> oskar-:  GRUB is on the MBR of the ubuntu drive, and vista is installed on the other two drives
<ASULutzy> Updated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74055/ dpkg is blown to shreds, help would be awesome :)
<raven> hey - last night my wifi worked fine, but when i woke up this morning it would not get past the authentication stage
<raven> every time i try to connect it just pauses for a sec, then asks for auth again
<gravemind> jrib: I'd better disengage it then
<Elison> #ubuntu-br o #ubuntu-pt tem poca gente
<gravemind> jrib: are backports ok?
<Tex29> hi, anybody willing to help me in setting up a printer on a wl500gp router?
<schelf> Glasseye on Ubuntu you can use Terminal  Service Client
<jrib> Elison: #ubuntu-br tem muitas pessoas
<LjL> Elison: solamente ingles aqui por favor. si podes falar ingles, benvindo, pero si no fala en #ubuntu-br o #ubuntu-pt
<oskar-> chrisl: ok. was the linux drive connected in the same way, and the bios boot order also the same when vista was installed?
<jrib> gravemind: yeah, those are fine
<gravemind> jrib: alright, reloading synaptic
<chrisl> oskar-: yes
<raven> my wifi was working last night, nothing has changed, and now when connecting the auth box pops up, and if i hit connect, it pauses and pops up again.
<mohbana_> what's wrong with audio on skype
<katakaio> mohbana_: Can you describe the symptoms?
<gravemind> jrib: I wonder if it would be good to put a "only for testing" message or something next to proposed so people won't click it by accident
<raven> ok come on its been like 25 min
<raven> cant someone help
<schelf> raven: my wifi has the same problem, if i click show password it shows the wrong password...
<raven> mine shows the correct one, schelf
<jrib> gravemind: that's not a bad idea
<raven> it just wont connect..
<jrib> !bugs | gravemind
<ubottu> gravemind: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mohbana_> katakaio: i can't hear/record sound despite being able to do it with other programs such as sound recorder
<gravemind> thanks
<LjL> Elison: /join #ubuntu-br
<katakaio> mohbana_: I had a similar issue. Which source did you use to download Skype?
<raven> mohbana_, it's possible that skype uses another interface than ur other programs, i.e., OSS as opposed to ALSA
<Ap0llo112> hi, can someone help me i am having a hard drive issue
<ASULutzy> Also, here's an strace of ldconfig, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74056/ again this is in regards to the problem of dpkg being exploded, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/74055/ Thanks!!!
<MTecknology> LjL: why the ops?
<raven> my wifi was working last night, nothing has changed, and now when connecting the auth box pops up, and if i hit connect, it pauses and pops up again.
<oskar-> chrisl: i don't know further, sorry
<Tex29> it's supposed to work on lpr on port 9100, but neither lpd://routerip:9100 nor socket://routerip:9100 seems to work
<MTecknology> oh
<mohbana_> katakaio: that deb repo from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#Audio%20Problems
<mohbana_> sorry
<chrisl>  GRUB is on the MBR of the ubuntu drive, and vista is installed on the other two drives
<MTecknology> LjL: nvm - care if I pm you?
<mohbana_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<chrisl> Oops
<Tex29> any hint?
<teethlikelions> jeanineb
<Tex29> I can connect by telnet, and it's working in windows
<chrisl>  Can someone please help with GRUB?!??!?!!? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6206423#post6206423
<raven> my wifi was working last night, nothing has changed, and now when connecting the auth box pops up, and if i hit connect, it pauses and pops up again.
<MTecknology> !repeat | chrisl
<ubottu> chrisl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lamo> After adding a https source to apt I get the following error'E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found.' Does apt not support https?
<chrisl> MTecknology: Well help me then!
<katakaio> mohbana_: OK, that's good. Raven is right - you'll want to mess around with your audio device settings in Skype
<MTecknology> chrisl: if you asked in ubuntuforums, then wait for the people in the forums to help you
<chrisl> MTecknology: I did, but no one is answering. My thread is already past page 4!
<raven> my wifi was working last night, nothing has changed, and now when connecting the auth box pops up, and if i hit connect, it pauses and pops up again.
<Ap0llo112> can someone help me i am having hard drive issues
<recon69> ﻿raven: have you done the normal things, rebooted you router, checked that you got the right key ect?
<katakaio> mohbana_: You'll want to open Skype, select "Options", followed by "Sound devices"
<LjL> MTecknology: ok
<n8tuser> raven-> did you check which AP are you associating with?
<mohbana_> katakaio: thanks, i've tried that
<raven> recon69: it's the right key, i havent rebooted router cuz others r using wifi, but if u think that will help i will try it
<MTecknology> chrisl: !grub | chrisl
<MTecknology> !grub | chrisl
<ubottu> chrisl: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<katakaio> mohbana_: Which interfaces can you choose from?
<raven> others r using internet*
<chrisl> Already asked the grub IRC!
<chrisl> They couldn't figure out the problem!
<raven> my ipod accesses the wifi fine tho.
<n8tuser> !who | raven
<ubottu> raven: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ASULutzy> Bah, I fixed it. strace ftw
<ASULutzy> Alright later #ubuntu
<aduarte> Anyone know if there is an official solution for this problem? http://www.cpni.gov.uk/Docs/Vulnerability_Advisory_SSH.txt
<gerick> hola gente
<mohbana_> katakaio: interfaces? you mean for 'sound in' and 'sound out' etc?
<raven> n8tuser, just cuz i continued on another line doesnt mean they dont kno who im talking to
<LjL> !es | gerick
<ubottu> gerick: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<katakaio> mohbana_: Yup, that's it
<Flannel> Lamo: I believe it does, but what are you hoping to gain from using https?
<gerick> necesito una mano con un driver... tengo el driver wireless corriendo perfectamente en ubuntu 8.04.1 pero en opensuse11 no lo reconoce
<oskar-> chrisl: you should notice, that it is in fact a windows problem, somewhere between a complicated proprietary boot process and a lack of usable error messages
<n8tuser> raven-> its only proper if you do prefix a nick on your responses
<MTecknology> chrisl: Visit the sites listed. Your answer is most likely there
<teethlikelions> has anyone had success with CAIRO-DOCK on INTREPID
<gerick> hay alguna forma de llevar este driver wireless al opensuse?
<jrib> !es | gerick
<ubottu> gerick: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Lamo> Flannel: Its a repo for MySQL Enterprise
<gravemind> jrib: alright I finished updating. Should I try the restricted drivers manager again?
<ASULutzy> aduarte: A variant of the attack against the OpenSSH implementation verifiably recovers 14 plaintext bits with probability 2^{-14} -- I'll take my chances.
 * raven will brb, rebootin router
<chrisl> MTecknology: I've already looked at those sites, seriously
<jrib> gravemind: sure
<chrisl> I've tried their suggestions but nothing seems to work
<sweet_dreams> Has anyone success in running Pokerstar with wine?
<Shinj1EVA> Shouldn't NFS be faster than SMB? I get horrid NFS speeds to my NAS... on both Ubuntu and my Gentoo server :(
<recon69> ﻿raven: and as ﻿n8tuser said, check that you are connecting to the correct router as well.
<schelf> !
<Shinj1EVA> Anyone know any tricks to speed up file xfers?
<theofiice2> hi
<theofiice2> is there any one who use red5
<MTecknology> chrisl: perhaps read them again? The problem isn't GRUB - it's your MBR. Like the thing says. You need to install a boot loader to your MBR.
<Ap0llo> Hi im an intrepid user and i need help
<MTecknology> chrisl: read those pages
<gravemind> jrib: the same behavior happens. It fails silently
<Glasseye> I don't have terminal service client installed, how do i do that?
<marsje> Shinj1EVA: Jumbo packets? (MTU size)
<ablyss> Shinj1EVA: sorry whats xfer mean ?
<chrisl> Install a bootloader? I already have GRUB!
<Shinj1EVA> ablyss: transfer
<theofiice2> is there any one who use red5
<Shinj1EVA> marsje: my switch doesnt' support jumbo frames
<Ap0llo> i have hard drive issues its seeing my laptop HDD as invisible
<Shinj1EVA> marsje: but for some reason, SMB seems to be getting better speeds
<Ap0llo> when installing a windows partition
<nofearbg> Hi all
<marsje> Shinj1EVA: mine does and it really was an improvement...
<oskar-> chrisl: the message "Starting up..." and so on comes after selecting vista in grub, right?
<Shinj1EVA> marsje: how much of an improvement? Maybe i'll invest in one..
<chrisl> oskar-: exactly how it's written in the thread
<marsje> Shinj1EVA: I can't really explain network speeds... it's a mystery to me
<theofiice2> is there any one who use red5
<oskar-> chrisl: there's no information about that in the "thread"
<oskar-> chrisl: or am i looking in the false one?
<Shinj1EVA> marsje: hm, okay thanks, i'll read around..
<chrisl> oskar-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6206423#post6206423
<theofiice2> is there any one who use red5
<marsje> Shinj1EVA: I went from 10 Mbps speeds on a 100 Mbps networks to 100 Mbps speeds on a 1Gbps network
<jrib> gravemind: purge the package and install it in a terminal
<erUSUL> theofiice2: what is red5 ??
<MTecknology> oskar-: Please give us information we ask for rather than pointing us back at that post. That post has very very little useful information
<jrib> gravemind: what does 'uname -m' return by the way?
<gravemind> jrib: apt-get purge?
<jrib> gravemind: sure
<theofiice2> its streaming video
<gravemind> x86_64
<kim__> does anyone know a reader for this kind of file " CBR"
<theofiice2> i need to strem video on my website like youtube
<Uplink> what is the feature on my panel called that shows tabs of my running applications?
<jrib> gravemind: oops, I meant 'uname -r'
<gravemind> 2.6.27-8-generic
<marsje> anyone knows why I can't click on URLs in other apps, like Gnome Terminal and aMSN? It's supposed to start Firefox but nothing happens... :-(
<oskar-> MTecknology:  hm, did you really mean me? ;)
<Shinj1EVA> marsje: well i'm getting faster than 100Mbps, roughly 300Mbps...
<MTecknology> chrisl: Please give us information we ask for rather than pointing us back at that post. That post has very very little useful information
<MTecknology> oskar-: sorry
<marsje> Shinj1EVA: that is not bad then
<oskar-> n.p.
<ubuntu-to> quit
<jrib> gravemind: hmm, ok that's only from -proposed.  brb
<Slart> kim__: what is it supposed to be? constant bit rate? comic book reader?
<theofiice2> i need to strem video on my website like youtube
<gravemind> jrib: alright
<Shinj1EVA> marsje: Yes, but I'm able to sustain about 5-600Mbps over SMB :(
<kim__> Slart: comic book reader
<erUSUL> kim__: what does "file yourfile.cbr" returns??
<Shinj1EVA> marsje: the drives only write that fast.. which is what was limiting it
<chrisl> MTecknology: Like what information?
<schelf> Glasseye, use sudo apt-get install tsclient
<gravemind> jrib: when you come back -- did you want me to purge jockey or nvidia-177?
<sluxor> Is there a way I can get Network Manager to behave with a static IP configuration?
<Slart> kim__: seems like it's really just a rar file with images in it
<chrisl> MTecknology: And that post DOES have a lot of useful info in it
 * sluxor is using intrepid
<marsje> Shinj1EVA: I can't explain... but I know you can tweak a lot in NFS
<kim__> slart: ok so how do i use it?
<MTecknology> chrisl: No it doesn't, We have no idea where this is occuring
<Shinj1EVA> marsje: yeah, was hoping someone had a magic number :)
<ablyss> sluxor: if you have a static ip you just use the static ip option
<schelf> sluxor if you use 8.10 nope
<Slart> kim__: or try comix
<Slart> !info comix
<ubottu> comix (source: comix): GTK Comic Book Viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.4-1.1 (intrepid), package size 229 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<oskar-> chrisl:  the thread has useful information, of course. but it does not state, when the "Starting up..." occurs
<mohbana_> anyone get audio on skype working
<Haegin> hi, where does ubuntu set $XSESSION on boot if anywhere?
<Slart> mohbana_: yup, works fine for me on 64bit ubuntu
<Glasseye> schelf: Couldn't find package tsclient
<MTecknology> chrisl: that post has three pieces of information. the first one is useful right now. When does this occur?
<chrisl> oskar-: Right after I select enter with the Vista option selected in the GRUB menu
<sluxor> schelf, yes i'm using 8.10 , is this going to be fixed in an update later on or am I doomed to a life of DHCP traffic?
<kim__> Slart: have tried somehow i didn't work
<Ap0llo> can anyone answer my question, when i install another operating system why is my HDD invisible except under the linux eye
<schelf> sluxor:it is listed as a bug so hopefully it gets fixed
<Slart> kim__: here's a thread from the ubuntu forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295639
<MTecknology> chrisl: pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' and 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<schelf> Glasseye: you can also search for rdp in Synaptic
<cynicality> hey, got a sound problem for the latest release.
<jrib> gravemind: you might need to re-enable -proposed to install nvidia-glx-177, but let's see what happens
<pi-meson2> the version of gnutls that ships with 8.10 has a problem with reading firefox-exported certificates. Is there a known work-around?
<Slart> Ap0llo: some other, inferior, operating systems don't really handle partitions with ext3 fils systems.. =)
<ablyss> sluxor: probably not worth it but a router would provide you w/ static ip until ubuntu fixes it
<Tex29> hi, anybody willing to help me in setting up a printer on a wl500gp router - lpr protocol?
<jrib> gravemind: just nvidia-glx-177
<Glasseye> schelf:  Just noticed i'm using linspire, not ubuntu.... maybe I'm not cut out for this!!!  don't even know what OS i have
<gravemind> jrib: I purged and installed nvidia-glx-177 with no trouble on the command line
<jrib> Glasseye: you could upgrade and join us here ;)
<chrisl> MTecknology: http://pastebin.com/d2dd7c6ce
<jrib> gravemind: ok.  Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gerick> hola
 * gravemind shudders
<mohbana_> my audio in skype isn't working. i've tried changing the settings  "Options", followed by "Sound devices"
<gravemind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74059/
<Rosalie> Hello all, is the 64 bit only for AMD processors or is that just in the iso name for some other reason?
<M3RLIN1> hi there i was wondering if anyone can help me with compiling .cpp files
<zsquareplusc> Rosalie: historic reasons. core2duo works too
<Slart> Rosalie: it works for intel processors too
<jrib> M3RLIN1: why? what are you compiling?
<M3RLIN1> example for a compiler
<deigel> on my laptop running ubuntu, the wifi seems to turn itself off, if the computer doesn't have activity and the screen dims for sometime.  how do i avoid that ever disconnecting ?
<mohbana_> ok working
<rebel_kid> im not getting sound input from my microphone, mic works on other computers (Debian and Ubuntu) just not on this laptop, i have tested with sound recorder and skype
<mohbana_> never mind
<nofearbg> C++
<Rosalie> m3rlin1 whats the issue with your cpp files?
<anubis_> Anyone ever have any weird font issue that makes the fonts look like they've been "rubbed out".  I experienced this while starting Wine for the first time.
<M3RLIN1> C++
<Slart> Rosalie: afaik it's some kind of credit to amd for coming up with the first consumer 64-bit processor or something like that
<jrib> M3RLIN1: huh?
<anubis_> I am using Ubuntu with gnome
<erUSUL> Rosalie: its only in the name becouse amd designed the 64 bits eextensions for x86 cpus
<Ap0llo> Slart but how do i make the partition visible, i tried gparted on all different formats but still no dice
<M3RLIN1> me 2
<MTecknology> chrisl: oskar-: It looks like your issue is with Windows itself. You'll need to repair the Windows bootloader and then probably restore grub after that.
<cynicality> Every once in a while in Ubuntu 8.10, sound seems to just stop working. I use alsa, and when I check the audio settings and test it, I get the message "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback, Device is being used by another application."  This is for all the tests under Sound events, music and movies, & audio conversion.  A quick reboot often sol
<chrisl> MTecknology: How?
<Slart> Ap0llo: how did you create this partition, what file system does it use,  what operating system are you running now?
<MTecknology> !windows | chrisl
<ubottu> chrisl: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<gravemind> jrib: I was having some problems earlier and restored the default configuration (which uses nv I think) so I could use 1440x900 resolution. http://paste.ubuntu.com/74059/
<anubis_> This system doesn't like NTFS drives.
<MTecknology> chrisl: that's going to be your best help for fixing a windows bootup problem
<chrisl> MTecknology: I've already asked there, they weren't able to help!
<sjdurfey> whenever i suspend my computer, and bring it out of suspension, i cannot get my wireless connection to come back on, even if i try to manually bring it back up, is there a fix for this?
<chrisl> Seriously, I spent almost 2 hours in there and no one could solve my problem
<jrib> gravemind: that's your current one?
<MTecknology> chrisl: XP or Vista?
<oskar-> MTecknology: chrisl, is there a file "bootmgr" and a directory "boot" in the root of the ntfs file system of your sdb?
<Ap0llo> Slart im running ubuntu intrepid but i need a windows partition for school work and family purposes, i tried changing the format using gparted but nothing helps
<erUSUL> sjdurfey: have you tried a load unload driver module cicle?
<erUSUL> sjdurfey: may be a workaraund ?
<gravemind> jrib: the error on boot was something like screens improperly configured. yes this is the current one (I think hardware drivers changes it when it fails silently)
 * sjdurfey doesnt know how to do that
<chrisl> MTecknology: Vista
<rebel_kid> does anyone have any idea how to get input from a mic on an HP laptop? for some reason its just not working
<Rosalie> rebel is it muted somewhere?
<jrib> gravemind: ok are you on a different computer?
<Slart> Ap0llo: intrepid can read ntfs partitions.. or you want to read the ubuntu files from windows?
<gravemind> jrib: no, but I can be
<recon69> ﻿cynicality: when you get ﻿' Device is being used by another application' you can just kill the pluseaudio process using system->admin->system monitor and that will get the audio back , no need for reboot. as far as i know the problem is with how ubuntu setup pulse audio. i get the same behaviour you describe
<M3RLIN1> jrib: can u help me
<chrisl> oskar-: There's a boot directory, but no bootmgr
<Ap0llo> Slart i just want windows to read the Hard Drive
<chrisl> oskar-: WTF, when I ran the Vista DVD it said it fixed that!
<MTecknology> chrisl: You can boot to the Vista install DVD and choose a repair option there. It'll fix your boot process. Once you repair it and have Vista booting, then go back and restore GRUB. Also... Vista tends to freak out if it's on anything other than partition 0 of drive 0
<jrib> M3RLIN1: why? what are you compiling?
<rebel_kid> rosalie, volume control has all volumes at max and the microphone box checked
<oskar-> chrisl:  try to get that file there... maybe it is because of this
<chrisl> MTecknology: But I ran the DVD earlier but it didn't fix it
<M3RLIN1> jrib: im working on a little program in C++ language
<M3RLIN1> for school
<chrisl> ARrrrrgh
<jrib> gravemind: well I need you to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log after X fails.  Can you manage that?
<MTecknology> chrisl: did you choose the repair boot option?
<jrib> M3RLIN1: g++ -o NAME FILE.cc
<chrisl> MTecknology: I think so
<chrisl> Yeah
<chrisl> I did
<jrib> M3RLIN1: install build-essential first
<MTecknology> chrisl: and what did it tell you?
<raven> my wifi is still refusing to connect
<M3RLIN1> jrib: it compiles an .out file
<chrisl> MTecknology: That is was repaired successfully
<Tr3y-> chrisl: I came in a little late on this, but you have 2 partitions and duel booting isn't working?
<M3RLIN1> jrib: what should i do it
<jrib> M3RLIN1: not how I told you to do it
<cmdbbq> I am following this how to: http://preview.tinyurl.com/5omaxe , but I want to run proftpd from inetd rather than as a standalone, is the command different? when i run the command given (to start the server) I get the following error: ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<Slart> Ap0llo: well.. you can create a small partition using FAT32 or ntfs and put the files there when you're on linux.. windows can then read those files normally..
<MTecknology> Tr3y-: two drives, second for vista
<chrisl> Tr3y: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6206423#post6206423
<gravemind> jrib: yes. I'll save a copy to the desktop and then pastebin it once I have my desktop back. I've never used cli browers :)
<nofearbg> navri si go v gyza
<cynicality> recon69, thanks for the help.
<cynicality> :-D
<nofearbg> merlin
<Slart> Ap0llo: there are some drivers for windows you can use to read ext3 partitions but I haven't really had any luck with them.. I use an external hard drive to transfer files between windows and linux
<jrib> M3RLIN1: if you omit the '-o NAME' part, yes you get 'a.out'.  You can rut it by doing: ./a.out
<Tr3y-> time to play catchup on this :-P
<MTecknology> Tr3y-: that ctrl-alt-del error comes up after he tried to boot into vista from the grub menu
<recon69> ﻿raven: have you checked that it's trying to connect to the correct wireless network?
<jrib> gravemind: you can use the 'pastebinit' command
<MTecknology> Tr3y-: that's about all we have so far
 * clayX waves
<Ap0llo> Slart i formatted the partition to ntfs and fat32 and windows still couldnt read it
<Tr3y-> Ok, so grub came up properly though, It's not like he forgot to rebuild it into /boot
<M3RLIN1> jrib:wll instead of NAME i use my own name but extension is still out
<jrib> M3RLIN1: no it's not
<Slart> Ap0llo: then something else is wrong, or you're not doing it right
<M3RLIN1> nofearbg: hui spleskan da mal4i6 tam
<MTecknology> Tr3y-: no - it seems like his vista boot is screwed up inside vista itself
<Uplink> how do i get this system process sidebar? http://sudosys.be/files/images/Screenshot_small2.jpeg
<clayX> i installed kubuntu x64 on Friday and i have about 10 how to questions
<zsquareplusc> Ap0llo: you need to set the correct partition type/id for windoze iirc
<M3RLIN1> jrib: k ill try it out
<Slart> clayX: just ask
<gravemind> jrib: nice!
<MTecknology> Uplink: that's conky
<Tr3y-> oh, hrmm well vista sucks duel boot xp :-P
<Uplink> MTecknology: conky?
<clayX> my drives don't mount at boot, have to double click them every time i boot, is this just the way it is?
<Tr3y-> or get wine and not use windoze at all lemme think here though lol
<MTecknology> !info conky | Uplink
<Slart> !info conky
<ubottu> uplink: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<anubis> Anyone ever hear of fonts looking like they are "Smudged" for lack of a better term?  It happens in Wine.
<ZeZu> what kernel should i be using for a c2d ?
<nofearbg> M3RLINI: amatior
<erUSUL> !fstab | clayX
<ubottu> clayX: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> ZeZu: -generic
<Uplink> MTecknology: oh lol... thanx
<MTecknology> chrisl: honestly... it's likely that you will need to reinstall vista
<nofearbg> M3RLIN1: amatior
<anubis> Anyone ever hear of fonts looking like they are "Smudged" for lack of a better term?  It happens in Wine.
<ZeZu> jrib, why generic ?
<chrisl> MTecknology: NO.
<Slart> clayX: you can add some lines in a file called /etc/fstab.. after that the drives will be there from the start
<erUSUL> clayX: if you list them in fstab with correct options they will be mounted at boot
<jrib> ZeZu: because that's the kernel that should be used
<anubis> The Wine Menus AND while using Wine.
<chrisl> It was working PERFECTLY before I installed ubuntu!
<Uplink> btw, anyone know how to add applications to panel? extra ones...
<ZeZu> isn't that ppro optmized: ie: ancient
<jrib> !generic | ZeZu
<ubottu> ZeZu: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<MTecknology> chrisl: did you change where the drive is physically located?
<ZeZu> ah
<user01> hey could i run stuff off of a vpn running juniper it looks like?
<ZeZu> thanks
<chrisl> MTecknology: No
<MTecknology> chrisl: You didn't add a drive in order to do this?
<Slart> Uplink: you mean the gnome panel?
<habit> Guys, help please! i've installed startup-manager and it is deleted grub.conf . Actually restored original old grub from hardy, now it is hardy.
<user01> it says platform not supported . . . but i thought it was alll web-based
<chrisl> MTecknology: No
<Uplink> Slart: yes :D
<M3RLIN1> jrib: what shoud be the extension of the source file
<Slart> Uplink: right click, select "+Add to panel" ?
<jrib> M3RLIN1: I use .cc for C++ source
<M3RLIN1> jrib:cc or cpp
<mwhit74> anyone know a good alternative for peerguardian
<M3RLIN1> jrib:
<MTecknology> chrisl: You had two drives there, already had vista installed on the second drive, and didn't touch the second drive(vista) at all?
<Slart> Uplink: or you have some extra applets that isn't in that list?
<M3RLIN1> jrib:tnx
<mwhit74> ps not very good at code
<jrib> M3RLIN1: either is probably fine
<Uplink> Slart: yea but besides those
<Uplink> Slart: yesss :D
<chrisl> MTecknology: No
<chrisl> Oh
<clayX> i'm running x64, and i can't get java or flash to install.  i've tried what was on the forums, plus what is offered in Adept
<Slart> Uplink: hmm.. I have no idea really.. but there ought to be some info about it out there.. google doesn't find anything?
<anubis> Anyone ever hear of fonts looking like they are "Smudged" for lack of a better term?  It happens in Wine.
<chrisl> MTecknology: The second drive did have a really old install of vista I hadn't used since last year, so I reformatted it and installed ubuntu on it
<Uplink> Slart: nope... just junk i dont need
<mwhit74> i have heard of moblock and ipblocker, but i have also heard that moblock has alot to do with code and editing it
<erUSUL> clayX: flash → sudoa pt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Slart> clayX: you can install flash by installing the package called flashplugin-nonfree
<MTecknology> chrisl: Tell us EXACTLY what you did
<erUSUL> !java | clayX
<ubottu> clayX: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<JILX2> ?
<atarinox> Hi I have a question...I have an ATI X600 video card, and notice that moving windows around on the desktop and scrolling in firefox seems kinda jerky - not smooth. Is because my vid card can't handle Compiz?
<Slart> Uplink: hmm.. I'll have a go at it.. brb
<M3RLIN1> jrib:well what about iostream.h should i define it
<JILX2> #
<Uplink> Slart: thanx a lot bud
<M3RLIN1> jrib:how should start the body of the cc  file
<jrib> M3RLIN1: iostream.h?  You probably want just iostream...
<chrisl> MTecknology: I tried to erase the drive from Vista but it wouldn't let me for some reason, so I just popped in the ubuntu livecd, and during install I had it erase that unused drive and put ubuntu on it
<deigel> on my laptop running ubuntu, the wifi seems to turn itself off, if the computer doesn't have activity and the screen dims for sometime.  how do i avoid that ever disconnecting ?
<MTecknology> chrisl: pastebin mount
<jrib> M3RLIN1: for actual programming help you should ask ##c++
<chrisl> MTecknology: http://pastebin.com/d66989fb8
<benz> I am running Feisty and get a connection refused error when trying to use wget or firefox on the following site: ftp://www.bls.census.gov/pub/cps/basic/200701/jan07dd.txt. I can access that link using a Windows machine with the same IP. What should I look for to begin troubleshooting?
<mwhit74> anyone know a good alternative for peerguardian ps not very good at code, don't have time to fiddle with it
<M3RLIN1> jrib:tnx
<Tr3y-> chrisl: I haven't toyed with vista to much but from what im finding on the net does vista have a seperate partition in it
<jrib> benz: feisty is no longer supported
<Slart> Uplink: this forum thread seems to have some info.. nothing really simple but still.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=496185
<chrisl> Tr3y: Vista is on it's own drive. No.
<MTecknology> M3RLIN1: pastebin 'ls -l /media/Vista
<Uplink> Slart: thanx a lot
<benz> jrib: OK, thanks.
<mwhit74> Tr3y-: yes its a recovery partition, thats it i think all windows operation systems come with one
<oskar-> chrisl, MTecknology: putting "bootmgr" back in place might help, perhaps also using "map (hd0) (hd1)" and "map (hd1) (hd0)"... bye & gn8
<chrisl> oskar-: bye
<prymal> chirsl: you should have the option to erase the partition on install
<jrib> benz: fwiw, wget works fine
<jrib> benz: for me
<clayX> how do i install a bin file
<jrib> !upgrade > benz
<ubottu> benz, please see my private message
<gravemind1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74067
<jrib> clayX: what are you trying to install?
<habit> Advice me please - how to make ubuntustudio bootsplash widescreen? Stretched image looks really horrible.
<clayX> java
<clayX> 64 bit
<gravemind1> jrib: I am going to try to log on with irssi
<MTecknology> clayX: chmod +x file  ./file
<Rusty0918> Hi I'm back again
<prymal> habit: what resolution is your screen running at?
<benz> jrib: thanks, I will upgrade.
<Rusty0918> Still having problems installing Ubuntu 8.10 server
<MTecknology> chrisl: pastebin 'ls -l /media/Vista'
<M3RLIN1> MTecknology: whats that
<habit> prymal, 1680x1050
<MTecknology> M3RLIN1: sorry, ignore that
<Slart> Uplink: that was about the only useful link I found.. hope it helped
<prymal> habit: ok.  is that the native resolution of the screen? also the software?
<Uplink> Slart: it didnt.. but thanx anyways
<BlueEagle> mwhit74: Not all windows installs come with a recovery partition. Some computer manufacturers use it along with an OEM recovery disc.
<cmdbbq> any ideas RE: proftpd?
<Slart> Uplink: well.. it was worth a try =)
<habit> prymal, what do you means about software sorry? My screen have that resolution now.
<recon69> ﻿﻿M3RLIN1: you could try #C++Newbie channel as well, if anyone is there i found them much more help as a beginner
<jrib> cmdbbq: just repeat your question (after waiting ~15 minutes).  No one has any clue what it is now
<MTecknology> cmdbbq: that's what I always see used for ftp servers
<Uplink> Slart: are you familiar with conky?
<iulia> ce e asta?
<nofearbg> HI ALL
<clayX> MTecknology, When i type that command i get no errors it just goes to the next line.  is it installed then?
<prymal> habit: some software does not support widescreen, check taht the package you're using does.
<mwhit74> BlueEagle: thanks for the correction
<mwhit74> anyone know a good alternative for peerguardian ps not very good at code, don't have time to fiddle with it
<M3RLIN1> recon69: im in #C++ but no one say a word
<Uplink> MTecknology: how do i make conky stick to my left top side of my background?
<chrisl> MTecknology: http://pastebin.com/d7e122bd2
<Tr3y-> chrisl: did you install vista first or ubuntu
<chrisl> Tr3y: Vista
<MTecknology> clayX: probably - if you executed the file and it finished error free, it should be installed
<habit> prymal, I'm talking about bootsplash screen, you know, when ubuntu is loading.
<Tr3y-> I'm just reading some things here I never duel booted vista, but maybe I can find your issue lol
<clayX> ok
<mrpockets> what does the sh commmand do?
<jrib> gravemind1: I'd say you should downgrade from the -proposed stuff and try again after
<Tr3y-> did ubuntu read vista ntfs partition on the install?
<BlueEagle> gravemind1: Your xorg.conf does show you're unable to load the nvidia kernel module. However lastlog does not have you asking a question. :)
<habit> prymal, progressbar, ubuntu logo. It looks stretched.
<Trashlord> mrpockets: executes a bash script
<jrib> mrpockets: runs the dash shell...
<gravemindirssi> jrib: is there a way to do that all at once?
<mrpockets> yar!
<scientes> how do i unlock aptitute
<jrib> gravemindirssi: is this a fresh install?
<jrib> scientes: huh?
<gravemindirssi> jrib: no. I think I first installed it as gutsy. Or it might have been feisty
<MTecknology> chrisl: You switched the drives somewhere - I'm almost entirely certain
<Rusty0918> OK here's the error I'm getting: Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 8.10 -Intrepid Ibex8 Release i386 (20081028.1)' and press enter. I'm running this off a burned CD-R with the image on it.
<mwhit74> anyone know of a good torrent manager
<maxb_> Does anyone know of a supported way to hook into NetworkManager's writing of the resolv.conf to add custom settings?
<sybarite1> mwhit74: manager?
<chrisl> MTecknology: Well how do I fix it?
<erUSUL> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Tr3y-> chrisl: when you installed ubuntu and got to the partitions part did the ntfs patition show up
<BlueEagle> mrpockets: sh starts a shell. See /bin/sh
<chrisl> Tr3y: yes
<Tr3y-> ohhh did you change your boot order in your bios at all/
<Rusty0918> I tried downloading a another image
<Tr3y-> just thought of that that can mess up grub I know that from experience lol
<MTecknology> chrisl: I could answer that easier if you could accurately tell me what you did
<jrib> gravemindirssi: well I was going to say you could just reinstall if that was the case.  There's some command you can use, but I don't remember what it was.  I have to search my logs as I don't feel like figuring it out again.  One sec
<chrisl> Tr3y: It boots to sda
<Rusty0918> Compared the md5 stuff and it matched
<mwhit74> sybarite1: yea i think thats what its called like utorrent for windows
<Rusty0918> Checked the CD for errors prior to installation, there aren't any
<chrisl> MTecknology: What do you mean "switched drives" ?
<dasickis> is there a way to shut down the computer automatically while its in sleep?
<Rusty0918> But it keeps asking me to change the dang media!
<Rusty0918> GRRR
<gravemindirssi> jrib: thanks :)
<dasickis> for example if i want to sleep for 8 hours but then after that shutdown can i do that?
<Tr3y-> chrisl: I know when I duel booted I had grub configured for hd0 and hd1 from install of bsd once
<dasickis> so like if i go on vacation i want the computer to shut down after a while so I don't waste electricity
<Tr3y-> but when I switched the order from booting from cd
<natalie> I was wondering if anyone could help me with my PC.  After a while, it will freeze and have to be manually reset.  When it comes back up, it will freeze again.  It will continue to do this until the computer is shut down for a minute.  Then it works again.  Any idea?
<dasickis> but then if i wake up it should be in sleep
<Tr3y-> the hd0 and hd1 got swapped
<csilk> !cronjob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cronjob
<sybarite1> mwhit74: ok most people just call it clients i think... personally i run rtorrent, because its very linux-adapted
<csilk> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<sybarite1> in a way
<Uplink> MTecknology: how do i make conky stick to my left top side of my background?
<MTecknology> chrisl: Pull out the drive you have Ubuntu on. Put the drive Vista is on at the end of the cable in your case. Boot to a Vista DVD. Do the recovery. Tell us if Vista boots.
<BlueEagle> natalie: sounds like a temperature issue.
<Rusty0918> OK can anyone be of assistance here to me?
<Tr3y-> but now that I think of it that won't make sense either because your getting into ubuntu just fine right?
<MTecknology> Uplink: You manage all conky configs in ~/.conkyrc
<BlueEagle> natalie: are all your fans working as they should?
<chrisl> ok
<csilk> natalie, I had that problem, turns out my heatsink wasn't attached tight enough
<mwhit74> sybarite1: rtorrent.... ill have to check it out, is it alot like utorrent, and do you know of a program like peerguardian for windows but something where i dont have to fiddle with the code
<natalie> BlueEagle: Yes
<MTecknology> Uplink: I don't have my conky config anymore else I'd give it to you
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<BlueEagle> natalie: Are, as csilk points out, all your heatsinks attatched correctly?
<Rusty0918> Hey can anyone be of assistance here to me?
<Uplink> MTecknology: oh man... can you help me get the basics?
<BlueEagle> !anyone | Rusty0918
<Rusty0918> Sorry
<ubottu> Rusty0918: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<recon69> ﻿M3RLIN1: try ##c++newbie channel, if anyone there they much more helpful.
<Rusty0918> OK
<csilk> BlueEagle,  you could of asked me that same quesiton and I would of said yes, chances are it's something he/she thinks is ok but really isn't
<natalie> BlueEagle, csilk: As far as I can tell, they appear to be.  It doesn't come off easily, nor have I tried to remove it.
<cmdbbq> I am following this how to: http://preview.tinyurl.com/5omaxe , but I want to run proftpd from inetd rather than as a standalone, is the command different? when i run the command given (to start the server) I get the following error: ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<MTecknology> Uplink: http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html  -  use the conkyrc link below the images to get that
<jrib> gravemindirssi: here is what I came up with for -backports: apt-get install $(for package in $(aptitude -F '%p' search '~Aintrepid-backports~i'); do echo -n ${package}'/intrepid ' ; done)            Unfortunately, I now see a mistake.  Namely that it won't install from intrepid-updates or intrepid-security if they exist.  I guess it might work but you need to run an upgrade afterwards.  Give me some minutes
<csilk> natalie, how long can you stay booted before it freezes?
<BlueEagle> natalie: You have, however checked that bothe your psu-, gpu- and cpu-fans are working as they should?
<sybarite1> mwhit74: no i honestly wouldnt say its like uTorrent, rtorrent is very much built to be run command-line... and on a server... a headless box
<Rusty0918> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 8.10. I checked the md5 signature and it matches the one provided on the ubuntu site. I do a CD check to make sure everything is all right with the CD. But when I try to install it, when it installs the base systems (near the end of the installation) - I get this: Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 8.10 -Intrepid Ibex8 Release i386 (20081028.1)' and press enter. I'm running this off 
<clayX> if sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper flashplugin-nonfree installs files, what uninstalls those files
<newb> I have a question about getting vidalia to work with ubuntu 8.10, any takers?
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<mib> hi
<BlueEagle> clayX: apt-get remove?
<mib> how could i install javac in ubuntu?
<mn> hi mib
<csilk> natalie,  turn on and sit in the bios, watch the cpu temp and see if it gets too hight after X amount of time.
<mib> i tried sudo apt-get install javac but cant find the packagew
<natalie> csilk, So long as I do nothing but let it sit, almost indefinitely.  It only does that if I do something on it
<csilk> mib, javac isn't a package
<BlueEagle> csilk: see also: man apt-get
<clayX> BlueEagle, no ? i assume
<mwhit74> sybarite1: ok prolly not what i am looking for then i just dont have time to learn the code
<mib> hm.then how could i install.
<MTecknology> Uplink: lol - those samples are enough to make me start using conky again
<natalie> csilk, okay, I will try that.
<backenfutter> I have a weird problem: I've just installed postfix+dovecot but now neither /var/run/dovecot/auth-master nor /var/spool/postfix/private/auth - aren#t they supposed to be there?
<csilk> BlueEagle, man apt-get < meant for someone else I think
<Rusty0918> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu Sever 8.10
<Rusty0918> Off a CD-R
<Uplink> MTecknology: looks good huh!? lol!
<iulia> apt cache search javac
<BlueEagle> csilk: it was. Happy tab-complete-day
<BlueEagle> :)
<mib> javac --ver
<mib> The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages
<csilk> hehe
<BlueEagle> clayX: man apt-get
<sybarite1> mwhit74: and as for peerguardian, i have never used that under windows, real men take their copyright related fines and legal fees without a tear
<MTecknology> Uplink: conkey-vert is pretty close to what I had before
<natalie> BlueEagle, yes they appear to be working properly.
<csilk> mib, what you trying to do?
<Uplink> conkey-vert?
<mib> im trying to compile java code
<mib> by using javac *.java but it cant compile.
<csilk> mib,  do you have the JDK installed?
<hololight> Rusty0918: What is your problem?
<gravemindirssi> Rusty0918: do you know how to checksum? See if you have a good cd
<MTecknology> Uplink: http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky-vert.png
<Rusty0918> I did the md5 checksum on the CD
<mib> as far i recalled, it is because when i query man java.the page is displayed
<Rusty0918> the CD image
<Uplink> MTecknology: what about if i want it like that but plain white all the letters?
<Rusty0918> The hashes matched
<LoveTruth> hello sinners
<MTecknology> Uplink: look at the config file
<csilk> mib,  do you have the JDK installed?
<mib> how to check anyway?
<hololight> Rusty0918: okay, so what was the problem?
<gravemindirssi> Rusty0918: hmm well if you're having problems with the cdr it may not have burned properly. Did you burn it with something that verifies afterwards?
<Uplink> MTecknology: thats a BIG config lol
<Rusty0918> I did gravemindirissi
<jrib> gravemindirssi: ah.  I think I see a decent solution.  You might be able to just use /intrepid-security, then /intrepid-updates, then /intrepid and get everything after three runs.  Does that make sense?
<mib> java version "1.4.2-02"
<mib> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<mib> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<MTecknology> Uplink: imagine being the one that made it
<Rusty0918> I had it verify the disk afterward
<BlueEagle> natalie: Very good. Please try looking in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ and see if  you have any files there that contains information about your cpus core temerature.
<csilk> mib,  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk (assuming you want v6)
<LoveTruth> mib, hello sinners
<Uplink> MTecknology: lol i feel you
<mib_0iyhyh> heya!
<MTecknology> Uplink: it's well commented though
<gravemindirssi> jrib: yeah, I can do that
<Rusty0918> gravemindirssi: Yeah, I burn it with NERO Burning ROM, and I have the thing verify the disc after its burned.
<Uplink> MTecknology: forked to the background right?
<MTecknology> Uplink: almost all of that is comments
<mib> so JDK and Java JRE are different thing?
<gravemindirssi> Rusty0918: how old is the computer you are installing on?
<Rusty0918> I even do a CD integrity check when it boots from the CD and there aren't any problems (though I am getting some odd usb detection errors)
<MTecknology> Uplink: ya - i think it does
<sharperguy> is there a way i can set my keyboard layout preferences to system default?
<Uplink> MTecknology: yea i see.. but i dont know what forked to the bg means
<Flannel> mib: Java Development Kit, and Java Runtime Environment
<Rusty0918> Well it's an Intel Core 2 Quad
<jrib> gravemindirssi: I should warn you that downgrading isn't supported by the way
<csilk> mib, yes the JRE runs java apps and the JDK allow developement of java apps
<Rusty0918> 2 GB of RAM
<MTecknology> Uplink: where do you see that?
<mib> yeah. i thought its related..hehe.sorry beeing noob
<csilk> no worries
<Uplink> on the beginning of the conf file
<gravemindirssi> Rusty0918: well cd drive problems would be odd then... I don't know -- maybe someone else can help
<Rusty0918> I've installed the desktop version and it works fine. But I need the server version, and it doesn't install
<rmn> i installed more ram in my (ubuntu) home-server, and now i can't access my backup-drives. (pci-e sata-controller). lspci lists the device. wtf?
<clayX> i run apt-get install nspluginwrapper flashplugin-nonfree, it says flash installed, but it didn't
<gravemindirssi> jrib: I stand warned. What type of problems should I expect
<rblst> i cannot play my original DVDs in Hardy, how can i resolve this?
<Rusty0918> I'm trying to run a website from my machine, so I need the server version to do that. But it's not working.
<Uplink> MTecknology: where do i put the config?
<erUSUL> clayX: put about:plugins  in the address bar of firefox
<Rusty0918> AS well as other necessities
<jrib> gravemindirssi: I haven't seen any to be honest.  Just make sure you read what apt-get is about to do to make sure it doesn't want to do something stupid
<erUSUL> clayX: does it list flash?
<MTecknology> Uplink: ~/.conkyrc
<clayX> says no plugins are installed
<erUSUL> rmn: manually loading the driver does not help?
<natalie> csilk, are you still here?
<erUSUL> !dvd | rblst
<ubottu> rblst: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mohbana_> has anyone getting problems with a working mic on skype?
<Uplink> MTecknology: how can i download the config directly to my ~/ with a command?
<MTecknology> Uplink: man wget
<Uplink> MTecknology: wget! ty
<Uplink> i remember now :d
<clayX> erUSUL, says no plugins are installed
<MTecknology> :P
<rmn> erUSUL, not something i am experienced with. how can i determine the correct name for the driver, and see if it is present?  i have never had problems with rebooting
<rblst> thx
<backenfutter> I have a weird problem: I've just installed postfix+dovecot but now neither /var/run/dovecot/auth-master nor /var/spool/postfix/private/auth exist - aren't they supposed to be there?
<erUSUL> rmn: what is the lspci line of the sata card?
<rmn> erUSUL, mobo also has SATA, so if it's a generic driver it doesn't quite work
<Rusty0918> gravemidirssi: I've downloaded a second image after the first attempt failed and burned it onto a CD. I checked the ISO image md5 stuff to see if they matched and they did prior to burning it onto a CD.
<rmn> erUSUL,  03:00.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)
<Rusty0918> gravemidirssi: I also had it check the CD from one of the menu options that occurs before boot.
<jrib> gravemindirssi: the command requires you to still have -proposed enabled by the way
<skorasaurus> hi, my entire screen became non responsive, so i had to do a manual, hard reboot.
<skorasaurus> is there a way to figure out what happened ?
<Uplink> MTecknology: hmm... how can i wget it to ~/.conkyrc ?
<skorasaurus> which logs should I look into, specifically ?
<Rusty0918> gravemidirssi: The CD checked out just fine. But in the base install sequence, it's giving me that Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 8.10 -Intrepid Ibex8 Release i386 (20081028.1)' and press enter. error
<MTecknology> Uplink: just vim ~/.conkyrc and copy paste
<erUSUL> rmn: driver is sata_sil24 run « lsmod | grep sata_sil » does it output something ?
<hololight> Rusty0918: sata drive cd drive?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to convert a flash video .flv into another format (mpg for example)?
<erUSUL> vlt: use ffmpeg
#ubuntu 2008-11-19
<erUSUL> vlt: ffmpeg -i file.flv file.mpeg
<jrib> Uplink: man wget<Enter>/-O<Enter>
<vlt> erUSUL: Thank you.
<natalie> So, at the suggestion of another member here, I watched my Processor temp in my BIOS.  From the time I looked at it, until when I exited, The temperature had climbed from 33 C to 39 C in about 5 minutes.  Can anyone tell me what that might mean.
<Rusty0918> It is a sata drive
<rmn> erUSUL, yes, two linies
<erat123> has anyone ever gotten openldap working as a server with windows boxes as clients?
<rmn> -i
<Dr_willis_> or mencoder..  im still not clear on how  the 2 are related..
<Rusty0918> hololight: Yes it is a SATA
<Uplink> jrib: thanx :D
<Petein>  hi. how can i delete recursively all the files whose name contain the string "AAA" ?
<jrib> natalie: those temperatures seem fine
<cmdbbq> Dr_willis_: they are different programs that do essentially the same thing
<BlueEagle> natalie: Did you have a look in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/temperature?
<jrib> natalie: well for any processor I've owned anyway
<Dr_willis_> Petein   with creative use of the find command.. is one way
<erUSUL> rmn: so the driver is loaded... can you post your « dmesg » output on a pastebin ?
<natalie> BlueEagle, no I didn't
<hololight> well, the boot up sequence is two part.... it take it, it is giving you that problem after quite a bit has already loaded? like when it says it is trying to load files to boot the system?
<cmdbbq> the ubuntu version of ffmpeg doesn't support a few codecs, most notably mp3, for legal reasons, not sure about mencoder
<jrib> Petein: or with zsh globbing!  find works too like Dr_willis_ said
<BlueEagle> natalie: When your looking at your bios screen your computer is hardly working. But if you watch the temperature while your machine is actually doing stuff you will see a whole other result.
<Rusty0918> hololight: Well it is in the middle of the base system install when it's giving me that message
<rmn> erUSUL, interesting line: [  850.947249] ata1: reset failed (errno=-5), retrying in 8 secs
<rmn> [  858.725083] ata1: hard resetting link
<natalie> BlueEagle, how would I be able to monitor it while it is running?
<erUSUL> Petein: use it at your own risk → find folder/ -name '*AAA*' -exec rm {} \;
<Rusty0918> hololight: I don't know if it has anything to do with my problem, but yes the boot is two-part.
<rmn> erUSUL, it repeats that over and over for ata1 and ata2 (card has two drives)
<jrib> erUSUL: -delete is easier to write :)
<erUSUL> rmn: yep... but it is weird that problems appear only by adding more ram
<IaintheRed> Is there a easy way to apt-get remove the binutils with out removing the other files or is there a way to apt-get install a older version of the binutils? or should I just creat a symbolic link to the currect version to reflect the older version name??
<BlueEagle> natalie: You could repeatedly cat the file and watch the value change or you can use an application that monitors that file for changes and updates a display.
<jrib> !away > Srinster
<erUSUL> rmn: maybe the sata cables (or power) loosened when you opened the case
<ubottu> Srinster, please see my private message
<erUSUL> jrib: noted ;P
<BlueEagle> natalie: The BIOS is not the only place where you can read the cpu temperature.
<BlueEagle> :)
<rmn> erUSUL, i rewired, and i find it improbable that three distinct wires are broken/loose
<csilk> natalie, yeah
<Rusty0918> hololight: Still with me?
<jrib> erUSUL: though I'm not sure if it will have a different result.  ie it may delete directories
<rmn> other drives got far rougher treatment, but they're on the mobo and works fine
<hololight> Rusty0918: Well, I have heard of a few cases (not many), where there was a problem with the system loading the drivers for a SATA cd drive. But since you are saying the desktop version is working fine, I am almost at a loss
<amrik> hi i am trying to set up vista as a dual boot (ubuntu is my main). what do i need to be careful of to avoid overwriting all my data?
<natalie> csilk, BlueEagle: Any program suggestions
<gravemind1> jrib: alright sounds good. So after I do                  apt-get install $(for package in $(aptitude -F '%p' search '~Aintrepid-backports~i'); do echo -n ${package}'/intrepid ' ; done)      I should replace it with       apt-get install $(for package in $(aptitude -F '%p' search '~Aintrepid-security~i'); do echo -n ${package}'/intrepid-security ' ; done)
<erUSUL> rmn: well; i can not think on any other cause... may be a kernel bug. Report it
<erUSUL> !bugs | rmn
<ubottu> rmn: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BlueEagle> !google linux cpu temerature monitor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> jrib: maybe we should add a -type f XD
<rmn> erUSUL, ok.  but *if* it is a bug then it *ought* to return to normal by removing the ram-socket?
<Rusty0918> hololight: Perhaps it could be a bug in the image itself perhaps. 8.10 server wasn't launched too long ago
<gravemind1> jrib: and after that do -security, -updates, and then just /intrepid
<rmn> erUSUL, for what it's worth i went from 2GB to 4GB (x64)
<Uplink> lol i have 250 processes
<jrib> gravemind1: nope, you need to change -backports to -proposed and that stays constant.  Then you should start with /intrepid-security, then /intrepid-updates, then /intrepid
<hololight> Rusty0918: you could try and download the Alternate Installer cd?
<jrib> gravemind1: you should be running it 3 times
<Rusty0918> hololight: And since most people download the desktop verison anyways...I guess that may have been overlooked.
<Rusty0918> hololight: Alternate Installer CD?
<Rusty0918> hololight: What's that?
<rmn> Rusty0918, just a different iso with an old, classic installer
<hololight> Rusty0918: The other 'non-ideal' solution is to set up your desktop install as a server.... quite possible
<erUSUL> rmn: well it may be worth trying just to make sure it is the extra ram. it woulb be weird but with computers you never know
<nat2610> how can I see what ressources is using my soundcard ... I don't have any more sound .... I know if I reboot it will work again but I'm curious why right now nothing is played
<gravemind1> jrib: alright -- I already ran the first command I showed you, which downgraded some backports I think. I will run it correctly now
<Rusty0918> hololight: Where do I get that from?
<VanessaE> I'm trying to examine some files sitting on a friend's Ipod, but when I plug it in, I either get a window with files that I can't actually read (the file manager hangs) or nothing at all happens
<IaintheRed> anyone here good with binutils?
<VanessaE> it is an iPod Nano 8GB.
<nat2610> or is there anything I can restart in terms of process to get the sound back ?
<rmn> erUSUL, granted. :)  i'll mess with it tomorrow, thanks for your assistance.
<DavidCanarias> I cant get amsn to work properly. Can anyone help me please???
<BlueEagle> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<erUSUL> rmn: no problem
<hololight> rusty0918: On the download page, server, off to the right; the link is not very obvious
<nat2610> !sound
<jrib> gravemind1: hmm.  Maybe it's easier to just do /intrepid and then upgrade your system after removing -proposed.  I don't think my suggestion will work (you'll end up with the same result)
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Peddy> Do I need to remove flashplugin-nonfree if I want to install the 64-bit *official* Adobe Flash plugin?
<deigel> on my laptop running ubuntu, the wifi seems to turn itself off, if the computer doesn't have activity and the screen dims for sometime.  how do i avoid that ever disconnecting ?
<Trashlord> Peddy: yes
<VanessaE> BlueEagle, already been there, that page is no help at all
<jrib> Peddy: you should, yes
<VanessaE> I can't manage what I can't yet see
<flats> Any ubuntu networks around?  I could really use a little help.  I have a laptop with a wired NIC and wireless ( pretty standard).  I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and if I do ifconfig, I have a eth0 eth1 eth0:avahi and lo.  My wired works but if I select the globe at the top right my ETH1 shows my SSID of my wireless and a full blue bar yet I get no connection and the ETH1 in ifconfig shows no Address
<erUSUL> Peddy: yes but keep in mind that the 64 bit plugin is *alpha*
<earthmeLon> hey buddies!!  I'm trying to get Tor+Vidalia+Foxyproxy working in firefox under 8.04 and it seems everything is working, but my ip address is not changing.  I had to compile vidalia from source to get it to work and I installed tor from apt-get.  Does anybody here have any suggestions for me to help getting my Tor working?
<habit_> Hello guys. Advice me please - how to make ubuntustudio bootsplash widescreen? Stretched image looks really horrible.
<Rusty0918> hololight: I see what you mean
<gravemind1> jrib: alright, so just doing /intrepid, then apt-get upgrading
<Rusty0918> hololight: I'm wondering if its buggy or something
<jrib> gravemind1: apt-get upgrading only after removing -proposed from sources.list and running apt-get update, yes
<Peddy> erUSUL: I know, but I'm giving it a shot because the I'm affected by 7 major bugs using the nspluginwrapper way.
<KillerOrca> flats: any encryption enabled?
<Dr_willis_> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<gravemind1> hmm jrib, I have already removed -proposed.
<erUSUL> Peddy: ok; good luck
<Dr_willis_> They need to make a better factoid for that. :()
<flats> yes it says (WPA/RSN)
<jrib> gravemind1: you need to put it back for the first command to work
<Peddy> :)
<hololight> Rusty0918: Well, another option is to download a previous version and try that, but I dont think you will get much more mileage.
<gravemind1> jrib: thank explains why it didn't work then :P alright
<earthmeLon> That's not very helpful Dr_willis_
<Uplink> MTecknology: why is conky acting up on me? it hid all my desktop shortcuts and its on the middle
<cmdbbq> I am (still;-) following this how to: http://preview.tinyurl.com/5omaxe , but I want to run proftpd from inetd rather than as a standalone, is the command different? when i run the command given (to start the server) I get the following error: ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<hololight> Rusty0918: I would say first try the alt; then if it still doesn't work, set up a desktop install as your web server.
<MTecknology> Uplink: watch the output
<erUSUL> Dr_willis_: you are wellcome to try to make it better ;)
<deigel> earthmeLon: there is a line in the privoxy config file you need to uncomment, then restart privoxy using /etc/init.d/privoxy restart.  the line, has to do with fowarding socks4a. also don't use foxyproxy, use torbutton, foxyproxy is not secure.
<flats> KillerOrcA:  Yes, it shows (WPA/RSN)
<BlueEagle> VanessaE: what happens when you execute the read-sysinfo-extended command?
<jrib> gravemind1: basically, the command searches for all installed packages that have a version in -proposed, then tells apt to install the version from 'intrepid' repos of that package
<mib> how can i upgrade the java version. it requires me to have Java 1.5.0
<KillerOrca> flats: ok, so you do have encryption enabled on the network?
<mib> but i only have java version "1.4.2-02"
<VanessaE> command not found :)
<earthmeLon> deigel.  I will use torbutton instead of foxyproxy.  Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll try reading up on what makes it better.  I will also edit my pricvoxy config file.  Would that be located in my home dir?  .privoxy or something?
<flats> KillerOrca: Yes I do
<BlueEagle> VanessaE: So you didn't read the link in that article that explains how to manage your ipod nano then?
<MTecknology> Uplink: gtg- good luck w/ it
<erUSUL> mib: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<jrib> gravemind1: if you want, you can just run the inside part and then deal with the packages manually (specifying /intrepid or /intrepid-security or /interpid-updates yourself as appropriate)
<Krzysztof> Anyone: I installed Ubuntu 8.10. And I have the nVidia video card for my laptop. But not the latest drivers. 2 questions - Where can I get the latest drivers and will that change the appearance of Ubuntu. Because right now it looks like Knoppix. =/
<KillerOrca> flats: have you tried temporarily removing the encryption?
<mib> sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<VanessaE> BlueEagle, as I said, I've already looked at that page.
<earthmeLon> deigel: /etc/privoxy/config
<Dr_willis_> Krzysztof  drivers dont change the 'look' of the desktop.. other then perhaps for the default resolution.
<BlueEagle> VanessaE: To get the iPod 3rd Generation Nano to work, you may find this article helpful:
<Krzysztof> Willis: How would I change the resolution then?
<flats> Killerorca: Ya know I thought I about that, but thought there might be something easy I'm missing.  Let me try that.  BRB
<gravemind1> jrib: I think I'll do them automatically if possible just so I won't mess anything up
<Krzysztof> Willis: I'm quite new to Linux
<Rusty0918> hololight: OK I'm gonna try an older version and see where that takes me
<hololight> Krzysztof: System-> Administration-> Hardware Drivers
<VanessaE> I'm told this is not a 3G but rather a 'classic' ipod (it is a nano though)
<mib> when i quireid java -version. it gives me java version "1.4.2-02"
<BlueEagle> VanessaE: Where "this" is a link that shows you how it's done in gutsy. However since you're most likely using ibex you would want to check the repository if those packages have made it in.
<jrib> !multijava | mib
<ubottu> mib: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<deigel> earthmeLon: its in /etc/privoxy/config the line as it needs to be uncommented, has something that references socks4a so just search for socks4a find the line (in regards to forwarding) then restart it.
<BlueEagle> VanessaE: if they have not all I can do is suggest you try it as it stands and hope for the best.
<VanessaE> Ok, I'm on "this" page now reading.
<Rusty0918> I'll try 8.04
<VanessaE> I got confused, sorry
<erUSUL> mib: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<DavidCanarias> My msn isnt working properly. Can anyone help me please?
<Krzysztof> Willis: Brb
<erUSUL> mib: choose the one you want to use
<VanessaE> ..and I'm using hardy actually.
<BlueEagle> VanessaE: It's a nano and I'm quite sure that the 8G is a 3rd gen ipod.
<VanessaE> ok
<ircmac> Hi All, I have a wifi problem. My ubuntu machine can see the access point, sees it's ssid, wifi radar says it's connected but I can't ping the ap or any other computer on my net
<KillerOrca> DavidCanarias: there is some aMSN program I believe, try a google search got it
<BlueEagle> ircmac: Have a look in your /etc/resolve.conf file
<BlueEagle> ircmac: The gateway should most likely be the ip of your access point.
<Krzysztof> Ok. The only driver it says I have is the Wireless LAN card. How do I DOWNLOAD the latest drivers for nVidia and how do I change the resolution of my computer.
<DavidCanarias> KillerOrca thanks I have downloaded the latest version but its not right.
<|flats|> KillerOrca: Sugar Honey Ice Tea.  It works.  Isn't that a kick in the biscuits.  I've asked that question about 3 times in this channel the past 2 weeks with no luck.  Thank you very much for the help
<earthmeLon> deigel: line 1161 of /etc/privoxy/config is forward-socks4a   /   127.0.0.1:9050 .
<earthmeLon> Thanks for the help!!!
<VanessaE> BlueEagle, ok, nothing shows up related to the ipod (or /dev/sdd) when I do a 'df' and kde doesn't react either
<KleRoi> hello, i got a problem with 8.10... i've upgraded since a week or so but since today my X won't start.. after i start the pc and ubuntu's splash screen finishes loading i get to a black screen with a little horizontal white line blinking (top left)... and that's it.  any ideas? :(
<KillerOrca> |flats|: well I hope you manage to get it to work with encryption, leaving the wireless network vulnerable isn't ideal
<BlueEagle> VanessaE: Did you install the packages?
<VanessaE> yes, I have.
<KillerOrca> |flats|: you might also try different encryption settings: WEP, WPA, WPA-TKIP
<hololight> Krzysztof: Which Nvidia card do u have?
<VanessaE> I wonder if this thing needs to me reformatted.
<VanessaE> (dmesg gives me buffer i/o errors and other oddities
<Peddy1> Where do I copy libflashplugin.so to if I'm installing Flash Player manually?
<jrib> Peddy1: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<chaqui1> what arguments can I use for a game so I can start it in a resolution?
<Krzysztof> Holo: No idea. I'm completely oblivious to Linux and I have no idea what to do.
<ircmac> BlueEagle: the resolv.conf has the ip's of the dns of my provider. My windows machine that is currently connected to the same ap has the gateway set as the openbsd firewall on my net & all is good with it
<erUSUL> Peddy1: there is a how to in adobes page.. it is ~/.mozilla/plugins/ iirc
<Peddy1> thanks jrib and erUSUL
<gravemind1> jrib: looks like I have to manually downgrade the kernel
<jrib> gravemind1: you can probably skip that one
<DavidCanarias> Anybody experienced in using amsn?
<jrib> gravemind1: and just boot the older kernel
<KleRoi> mm i'll try again, i got a problem with 8.10... i've upgraded since a week or so but since today my X won't start.. after i start the pc and ubuntu's splash screen finishes loading i get to a black screen with a little horizontal white line blinking (top left)... and that's it.  any ideas? :(
<VanessaE> usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 18
<VanessaE> usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<gravemind> jrib, the problem is the command quits when "E: Release 'intrepid' for 'linux-image-2.6.27-8-generic' was not found"
<VanessaE> what the heck does this mean in English?
<hololight> Krzysztof: You can go to System-> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and search for nvidia then install one of thsoe drivers.... how old/ new is your video card?
<Gershwin> sounds like a potential x.conf issue
<Gershwin> look at the logs
<KleRoi> Gershwin talking to me?
<chaqui1> can anybody help me?
<Uplink> i need help with my conky... i just downloaded conkey-vert config but its giving me issues
<Gershwin> KleRoi, yes
<BlueEagle> ircmac: Well it does appear to be either a gateway or a firewall issue.
<BlueEagle> ircmac: Do you recieve ip configuration trough dhcp or is it manually set up? Which firewall configurator are you using?
<sigma> hey guys. i'm looking at linux bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/281647 . I have a problem related to this and it seems the only solution available to me is to compile a new kernel with this patch. true/false?
<eddVRS> hi, i get an error msg after doing a apt-get upgrade- "Errors were encountered while processing x,y and z" xyz being 3 packages (i guess). Any ideas to solve this?
<hololight> chaqui1: game vid rez question?
<VanessaE> BlueEagle,  http://www.pastebin.ca/1260938
<Krzysztof>  Holo: There are SEVERAL nvidia downloads. What should I specifically look for?
<VanessaE> what do you make of this?
<jrib> eddVRS: give more details and pastebin exact output
<KleRoi> Gershwin: i tried looking at logs, the only interesting thing i get is, after this blackscreen i try to load X (startx) but it just goes blackscreen, so when i go back to shell i get this lines: /usr/bin/x11/x: symbol lookup error : /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dribers/fglrx_drv.so : undefined symbol : firegl_querymcrange
<ircmac> BlueEagle: the ap log never shows the ub machine but does show the windows box
<VanessaE> I don't understand ipods as it is..  is the filesystem or partition table on it just corrupt?
<eddVRS> jirb: OK give me a min
<KleRoi> Gershwin: and also, xinit failed or something like that
<hololight> Krzysztof: it depends on how old new ur card is.... i have a 8800 and i use nvidia-glx-new
<sigma> or would i just be able to download a .deb package of an upstream version of the kernel..?
<Krzysztof> Holo: Where can I check to see how old/new my card is?
<hololight> Krzysztof: well, how old is your computer?
<chaqui1> hololight: thanks for helping, I am playing oolite, its from ubuntu's repo's. the problem is I switched res from the ingame options menu and it crashed, now when I try to start it, it won't
<Krzysztof> Wait a second....Oh my. Is an EvereX GBook suppose to have Ubuntu on it, like when you purchase it? Or is it suppose to have another OS?
<sudobash> so I have a friend that has just crashed from updating from 8.04 to 8.10 and he is getting name@name$  and no commands are being recognized.... I dont actually have physical access to this laptop, but I can print something out on his printer through his Router.... I told him to type startx and iwconfig to see if I could get him on his wifi and then I could ssh to him
<sigma> hey guys. i'm looking at linux bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/281647 . I have a problem related to this and it seems the only solution available to me is to compile a new kernel with this patch. true/false?
<sudobash> but it is saying command not found
<sudobash> name@name$
<gravemind> jrib: alright looks like apt is not doing anything crazy, just downgrading stuff. here goes the /intrepid command
<hololight> Krzysztof: you can type "lspci | grep nVidia" in a console... somewhere in the result should be the name and model of your card
<chaqui1> I've tried reinstalling it, but it hasn't fixed it, I was thinking if I could use an argument to start it in its native resolution
<BlueEagle> VanessaE: were there any errors when installing the two packages?
<chaqui1> or if the game had a safe mod
<VanessaE> no.
<KleRoi> mmm Gershwin still there?
<hololight> chaqui1: the fastest way for me to suggest fixing it (without knowing the speficis of that particular game) is to uninstall it (completely) and then reinstall
<eddVRS> jrib: entire upgrade output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74077/
<hololight> you could also try typing "man game-start-command" in the console and see what it says about arguments
<hololight> chaqui1: if you use the 'uninstall' method... use Synaptic and select the completely uninstall option when u find that program
<jrib> eddVRS: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/exim-daemon-light.*
<sudobash> at first i thought it was a xorg issue but i think it is more serious like a kernel issue
<Firstru7h> Hello could someone give me a hand with some video problems
<jrib> eddVRS: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/exim4-daemon-light.*
<|seb|> how "downgrade" to open source video driver?
<|seb|> I don't know how to change xorg.conf
<Krzysztof> Can you download gOS, put it on a CD and load it onto a laptop?
<sudobash> its an alienware laptop with nvidia graphics
<KleRoi> ok... well i'll have another question for you guys, how can I format and make a clean install of ubuntu (i have the cd of intrepid) while saving some folders (music, movies)? i dont have any external hd.
<gravemind> |seb|: use the hardware manager to deactivate the restricted driver I think
<sudobash> not recognizing commands
<Dr_willis_> Krzysztof  last i looked it was its own disrto and you could download the iso/isntall it.. Or you could enable the repos and install it on a ubuntu box.
<Firstru7h> I tried to use the nvidia one so i could get desktop effects but when i rebooted i got the splash screen then a black screen and the login screen sound
<Dr_willis_> Krzysztof  of course thelast i tried it.. it wasent really worth trying.. :) I would suggest using Ubuntu, and try gos inside virtualbox
<|seb|> gravemind: thanks..is that the same as System-Preferences-Hardware Drivers?
<gravemind> |seb|: yes, but it's under administration
<sudobash> I guess the best idea is for him to get a 8.10 disc and let me ssh to him
<Flare183> nintendork45: I'm still here
<Sharad> How long would it usually take gparted to shrink a harddrive by 200 GB?
<KleRoi> a question for you guys, how can I format and make a clean install of ubuntu (i have the cd of intrepid) while saving some folders (music, movies)? i dont have any external hd.
<gravemind> KleRoi: Do you have any partitions or any free space on your hard drive?
<Sharad> KleRoi: Shrink your existing drive, make another partition, move music and movies over to that partition
<nintendork45> Flare183: ok
<erUSUL> KleRoi: resizing to make room for a backup partition?
<nintendork45> what is the command to open up the file manager?
<jrib> nintendork45: nautilus
<erUSUL> nintendork45: nautilus
<Dr_willis_> KleRoi  not very easially... - like what Sharad  suggests.. done that befor.. it was a... hassle. :)
<eddVRS> jrib: no such file or dir. I get as far as /var/lib/   in fact, I did a search for exim on my system, no sign...
<VanessaE> BlueEagle, Ok, for whatever reason, it just started half-working.
<Flare183> nintendork45: nautilus
<Flare183> lol
<Flare183> oops
<Krzysztof> You see, my computer was purchased and it had gOS V2  I think. And it died and I could never recover because of a silly MemTest thing. And now I decided to put Ubuntu on. Should I just resort back to gOS, because Ubuntu is strectched with my laptop resolution.
<Sharad> anyone got an answer to my question? it's been running for an hour now
<|seb|> gravemind: there is only a choice to "Activate" it..not "Deactivate"
<VanessaE> I plugged it in again, and an empty konqueror window popped up
<jrib> eddVRS: i made a typo the first time.  Did you see my correction?
<eddVRS> yes
<hailong> yes
<gravemind> |seb|: hmm -- you just want to use the nv driver, not nvidia?
<VanessaE> then an error dialog came up right after it, complaining about a lack of a reply and a list of possible causes
<Firstru7h> I tried to use the nvidia driver so i could get desktop effects but when i rebooted i got the splash screen then a black screen and the login screen sound and then when I hit the power button i got the exit screen
<jrib> eddVRS: that's not possible :/  Does this return anything: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*exim*
<Sharad> How long would it usually take gparted to shrink a harddrive by 200 GB? Anyone know?
<KleRoi> gravemind Sharad erUSUL Dr_willis: well the problem is, that i cant get to X as i have a problem that i have highlighted before, my ubuntu just doesnt load X after the splash screen. also, yes i do have another partition where i have windows mounted, but i dont have much space in it. but i do have space on the partition where ubuntu is and where i would reinstall it.
<Sharad> just run the live cd
<VanessaE> BlueEagle, if I hit OK and click the reload button, "An unknown error occurred" pops up.
<hailong> 还不知道怎么用这个东东，
<Sharad> and shrink using partition editor
<Sharad> "gparted"
<gravemind> KleRoi: you can boot up from the cd, adjust your partitions so windows has more space, and then proceed
<erUSUL> KleRoi: do it from a livecd
<erUSUL> !cn | hailong
<ubottu> hailong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sharad> gravemind: do u know anything for my question?
<earthmeLon> Any way I can see ads using Torbutton?
<gravemind> sharad: I can try -- ask
<Sharad> How long would it usually take gparted to shrink a harddrive by 200 GB?
<Sharad> it's been running for over an hour now
<eddVRS> jrib, found it... /var/lib/exim4 contains one file called config.autogenerated
<Sharad> i dont know what to do
<KleRoi> mm ok, but after i do that and i have more space in the windows partition, can i transfer files from one partition to another? and on top of that, how do i do it from the terminal as i dont have any help from X?
<Sharad> whether to stop it or let it continue
<jrib> eddVRS: that's not what I need
<erUSUL> Sharad: i suppose that it depends on the amount of data it has to move around
<gravemind> Sharad: Its normal for it to take a long time, especially if it has lots of stuff. I don't think you should interrupt it though -- that would probably be bad
<chaqui1> !postbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin
<sudobash> maybe its a initrd problem?
<gravemind> chaqui1: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<earthmeLon>  !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erUSUL> Sharad: but as gravemind have said interrupting it would be a very bad idea
<earthmeLon> lol not postbin :P
<Sharad> ah okay any idea how long i should keep it running before I agree its messed up?
<gravemind> erUSUL: Sharad: if the program isn't frozen, (and I wouldn't mess with it too much) I'd give it as much time as it takes.
<KleRoi> "mm ok, but after i do that and i have more space in the windows partition, can i transfer files from one partition to another? and on top of that, how do i do it from the terminal as i dont have any help from X?" <-- i mean, can i just copy files from the ubuntu partition to the windows partition? o_O i thought i couldn't do that.
<Sharad> ah alright thanks a lot gravemind i'll keep that in mind
<gravemind> erUSUL: Sharad: if it's still doing that tomorrow then you have a problem :)
<Sharad> i guess i'll leave it running for the night
<Sharad> yup
<Sharad> just deprived of the computer in my room..hate using this comp :(
<dakira> hi.. i have a little problem and hope to find some help here (let it be said I'm a seasoned linux user): When you have a brandnew harddisk and partition it with gparted (setting the disks mode to MS-DOS by default) Windows-CDs won't be able to boot anymore.. the only way to get them to boot is to either disconnect the HDD from the controller or to clean out the whole HDD with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda. After doing that I can install Windows
<dakira> (creating a parition for it) and then install Ubuntu. My problem now is that Windows crashed and Ubuntu checked the HDD with fsck modifying the MBR in a way that AGAIN no Windows-CD would boot anymore.. any clues?
<andrew__> dail up?
<sudobash> if it is getting to name@name$ then it should be an init problem correct or could it still be a kernel issue>
<sudobash> ?
<andrew__> why leave the pc on all night?
<gravemind> KleRoi: with both partitions mounted you can drag and drop (from the live cd)
<flats> Now that I am running 8.10 intrepid.  Should I remove all sources that point to hardy and earlier editions?
<jeffreyf1> Command to reset repository sources ?
<erUSUL> flats: yes
<KleRoi> gravemind oooh okay thanks
<sudobash> maybe i need #linux
<fernando> ola
<fernando> #ubuntu-pt
<gravemind> jrib: alright I ran the first command (/intrepid). Should I do -secure and -updates now, or should I remove the proposed repository and update?
<Krzysztof> Thanks for your help everyone.
<blakbeardscrotum> Ø_Ø
<DavidCanarias> Help burning a DVD. I have two separate files and want to burn to one DVD. It doesnt seem to work whatever I do???
<Guest85449> #ubuntu-pt
<jrib> gravemind: remove -proposed from sources.list, run apt-get update, then run apt-get upgrade
<earthmeLon> Both Torbutton and Foxyproxy are not displaying ads.  I know this sounds weird, but I want to see ads :P  Does anybody know whats up with this?
<Guest85449> ola
<Guest85449> boa noite
<jrib> !pt | Guest85449
<ubottu> Guest85449: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gravemind> jrib: alright
<KleRoi> gravemind: so... last question as I want to be sure of what im gonna do in a few minutes. i put the live cd, adjust the partitions so that i have enough space in one partition to copy the files i wanna save, i reboot and from the live cd i format and reinstall ubuntu?
<eddVRS> jrib: there's a choice of files here, which do you need? http://paste.ubuntu.com/74081/
<jrib> eddVRS: postinst
<jeffreyf1> Command to reset repository sources ?
<dakira> no ideas on my problem? anyone?
<nintendork45> im trying to install /home on a separate partition
<jrib> jeffreyf1: system -> administration -> software sources
<jrib> dakira: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<roy_hobbs> Hey guys.  Initiate suspend from the command line?
<jeffreyf1> jrib.......command line if possible.  I am telnet'd into another system
<gravemind> KleRoi: gravemind: boot from the live cd, adjust the partitions, transfer the files, then install ubuntu :)
<nintendork45> it booted but when i looged in it said that there isnt a something file (ends in a btd i think) and that the users home isnt chmodded right
<|seb|> gravemind: actually fglrx (ATI) i suspect is causing X to freeze...so i'm hoping open source driver will avoid that
<dakira> jrib: I did ask it.. I just didn't want to repost it.. isn't that considered spamming?
<jrib> jeffreyf1: there's no command, just fix it by hand
<jrib> dakira: no
<eddVRS> jrib: Thanks, looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74082/
<nintendork45> any help?
<jrib> !helpme | dakira, in fact
<jeffreyf1> jrib: thanks
<ubottu> dakira, in fact: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jrib> jeffreyf1: i can pastebin mine if you need it
<gravemind> |seb| ah ok. I've only done it with nvidia cards, but I assume you just want to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find where it says "driver: xxxxxxx" and replace it with the name of the open source driver
<|seb|> gravemind: the reason i just now took so long to respond is because my damn X froze! :)
<nintendork45> im trying to install /home on another partition and when i log in it says some file isnt found so it cant save user settings and home isnt chmodded right
<jeffreyf1> jrib: I can copy mine...mine is correct, the remote is messed.
<gravemind> |seb| ooh, unfortunate. Do you know about ctrl-alt-backspace?
<raven> my wifi was working last night and since this morning keeps bringing the authentication box up after a few seconds of tryin to connect, and repeating that whenever i hit connect
<|seb|> gravemind: no
<raven> i reset router, laptop... no good
<gravemind> |seb|: use that to restart X if it freezes
<dakira> jrib: okay.. since you're here I'll ask my question again ;)
<djh__> heya, can anyone help with an Ldap problem?
<mab1376> hello can someone help me mounting a drive?
<DavidCanarias> Burning A  DVD anyone???? I have two files I can burn to DVD no problem, but when I try to put the two on the same DVD as each is only 1,3GB theres no way it will work? Ideas
<dakira> hi.. i have a little problem and hope to find some help here (let it be said I'm a seasoned linux user): When you have a brandnew harddisk and partition it with gparted (setting the disks mode to MS-DOS by default) Windows-CDs won't be able to boot anymore.. the only way to get them to boot is to either disconnect the HDD from the controller or to clean out the whole HDD with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda. After doing that I can install Windows
<dakira> (creating a parition for it) and then install Ubuntu. My problem now is that Windows crashed and Ubuntu checked the HDD with fsck modifying the MBR in a way that AGAIN no Windows-CD would boot anymore.. any clues?
<raven> hello i've been asking for help since this morning, me firsst?
<raven> :p
<raven> my wifi was working last night and since this morning keeps bringing the authentication box up after a few seconds of tryin to connect, and repeating that whenever i hit connect
<mab1376> all i get is mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPERATOR (usually /)
<gravemind> |seb|: you can also access a terminal at any time by holding ctrl, alt, and any key F1 through F6
<nintendork45> ﻿im trying to install /home on another partition and when i log in it says some file isnt found so it cant save user settings and home isnt chmodded right
<stage3> DavidCanarias, what application did you use?
<nintendork45> ﻿im trying to install /home on another partition and when i log in it says some file isnt found so it cant save user settings and /home isnt chmodded right
<b4|hraban> Hi, I am in a relatively weird situation: I am trying to isntall (x)ubuntu on a small laptop without CD-ROM drive and without HDD, and I only have one USB Flash key available
<|seb|> gravemind: yes...it appears the freezing knocks out the keyboard so can't get to those terminals
<jrib> jeffreyf1: I'm not sure what /etc/apt/sources.list.default is.  Might want to check that.  here it has -backports enabled so I'm not sure if that's actually the default one
<|seb|> gravemind: sometimes mouse still works...sometimes no
<b4|hraban> I want to try and make a 400MB / partition and a 3.2 GB /usr partition, but the installer is giving me hell
<Flare183> !repeat | nintendork45 (sorry I must do this)
<ubottu> nintendork45 (sorry I must do this): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sigma> im having trouble with samba. i am unable to access the printers or shared files on my other windows XP machines, although i can see them. for example nautlius lets me go to "FAMILYCOMP" but then shows a blank folder; same with the print configuration app. what should i do?
<raven> my wifi was working last night and since this morning keeps bringing the authentication box up after a few seconds of tryin to connect, and repeating that whenever i hit connect
<gravemind> |seb|: wow those must be some serious xorg problems then
<b4|hraban> (if I do that right away there is not enough room in /var to store the temporary packages or something...)
<nintendork45> Flare183: dumbass i was correcting a sentence
<voraistos> Does the ubuntu install cd allow the user to delete any folder on / except the home folder? moving the home folder to a separate partition is not a solution.
<HazardX> can anyone help getting a RTL-8185 wifi card to work? (machine fails to boot to X with the card in the machine)
<gravemind> |seb|: might be another problem entirely, idk
<Flare183> nintendork45: dude
<luddite1> hi i can ping from my ubuntu wifi laptop to my winXP machine but not the otherway around - i get a 100% loss. They are on sme subnet (ubuntu-192.168.0.101 /xp - 192.168.0.100)
<djh__> im trying to setup ldap but I am unable to login with the details I set in slapd.conf, anyone have any experience with Ldap, could they open a private chat with me or type in here?
<Flannel> b4|hraban: You'll need more room than 400M in /
<b4|hraban> I will?
<nintendork45> Flare183 i was correcting myself XD
<Dr_willis_> sigma  ive noticed that ive had to type in the  share names under the gnome file manager to get to them. Not sure why gnome is not showing all the shares..
<Flare183> nintendork45: ok
<raven> luddite1, u need a SMB name for ur laptop or the win box wont see it
<jrib> voraistos: no, not afaik
<Flare183> nintendork45: Sorry I didn't see that
<b4|hraban> How much, then, approximately?
<raven> luddite1, try pingin by ip
<raven> my wifi was working last night and since this morning keeps bringing the authentication box up after a few seconds of tryin to connect, and repeating that whenever i hit connect
<b4|hraban> I do not have a lot to spare...
<Flannel> b4|hraban: yes, because / will contain everything that isn't /usr, /home, /var /etc, etc
<luddite1> raven - i have - hostname also
<Flannel> b4|hraban: Why do you want to make two partitions anyway?
<b4|hraban> right, how much can that be...? I thought 400MB would be plenty
<voraistos> jrib: that's lame win95 could do this :D
<pord> need some help. My firefox has no window border but all my other apps do. I am running compiz but all the other windows have borders
<jrib> voraistos: but does it have a shiny cube?  I think not. :)
<raven> luddite1, try pingin by ip
<raven> oops
<luddite1> rave - i can also share files both ways and can see shares on each pc by the other
<nintendork45> ﻿﻿im trying to install /home on another partition and when i log in it says some file isnt found so it cant save user settings and /home isnt chmodded right
<raven> my wifi was working last night and since this morning keeps bringing the authentication box up after a few seconds of tryin to connect, and repeating that whenever i hit connect
<Flannel> b4|hraban: Why do you want a separate /usr?
<luddite1> raven - IP has not fun either
<voraistos> jrib: i hate shiny cubes and wobbly things
<soho> hey guys my firefox hung up on me, it wont load now, what do i do?
<b4|hraban> Flannel, well, because I wouldn't want the entire / to be messed up if there is an IO error in /usr (actually, this is something that I read in a FreeBSD tutorial, it made sense to me... but it might not apply here, who knows)
<djh__> im trying to setup ldap but I am unable to login with the details I set in slapd.conf, anyone have any experience with Ldap, could they open a private chat with me or type in here?
<raven> luddite1, no idea mate, but why bother if they can access each other
<raven> my wifi was working last night and since this morning keeps bringing the authentication box up after a few seconds of tryin to connect, and repeating that whenever i hit connect
<soho> it gives me an error "firefox is already running, quit and try again"
<attidack> type compiz --replace in terminal
<sigma> Dr_willis that's all well and good, but how can i use a printer, then?
<attidack> restart
<stage3> soho in a console do: pkill firefox
<soho> ok
<luddite1> raven - because the speed of file transfers is stupidly slow ~ 1MB/sec
<attidack> my numpad is not working
<raven> luddite1, r u on wifi?
<Dr_willis_> sigma  not sure on that. type in the shared name of the printer in the gnome printer config tool? I recall that always did see my printers..
<Flannel> b4|hraban: erm.  I think you'll have the best experience with just a  single /
<raven> my wifi was working last night and since this morning keeps bringing the authentication box up after a few seconds of tryin to connect, and repeating that whenever i hit connect
<soho> haha thanks stage3 it worked
<b4|hraban> Flannel, hmm... guess you're right. :/
<Flannel> b4|hraban: You can always change it later, of course.
<soho> i tried kill-9 firefox, then i tried firefox restart
<soho> nothing worked
<voraistos> killall firefox
<attidack> how do i fix my numpad it just works as like a forward back
<eddVRS> jrib: don't suppose youve been able tosee my reponse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74082/
<luddite1> raven - ubuntu is wifi / xp is wired. I have tried both wired and it is about 1.1MB/sec
<soho> but pkill works, what is "pkill"? process kill?
<raven> luddite1, u shud be getting 12MB/s or so if both are wired
<b4|hraban> Flannel, hey, now that you mention it... I could just plug the USB key in a different machine and repartition it there...
<jrib> eddVRS: I missed it.  Thanks
<raven> luddite1, and somewhere around 6MB/s on wifi (with perfect conn)
<raven> my wifi was working last night and since this morning keeps bringing the authentication box up after a few seconds of tryin to connect, and repeating that whenever i hit connect
<djh__> im trying to setup ldap but I am unable to login with the details I set in slapd.conf, anyone have any experience with Ldap, could they open a private chat with me or type in here?
<Dr_willis_> sigma  i also have the habbit of giving the linux users  the same name and password as the user on the windows machines.. just eems to make things work smoother.
<luddite1> raven i know - thats why its so weird
<raven> --- I have been waiting for help since 9:00 this morning, please @!#%@% HELP ME! ---
<raven> my wifi was working last night and since this morning keeps bringing the authentication box up after a few seconds of tryin to connect, and repeating that whenever i hit connect
<pord> need some help. My firefox has no window border but all my other apps do. I am running compiz but all the other windows have borders
<Flannel> attidack: push numlock
<jrib> eddVRS: set EX4DEBUG and try again
<gravemind> alright jrib all upgrade
<gravemind> jrib: all upgraded
<jrib> gravemind: ok, make sure you have a kernel installed :)
<soho> stag3 what is pkill function?
<luddite1> raven - did you recently update? i had that problem last night after updating
<raven> i dont think i did
<eddVRS> jrib: sorry, how would I do that?
<raven> how did u fix urs tho
<luddite1> raven: dont think?
<raven> cuz i need wifi
<gravemind> I just did this to make sure ~$ sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<stage3> soho is similar to kill, bu it use a patron
<raven> luddite1, shoddy memory, i dont remember what i do
<b4|hraban> Flannel, alright, I'll just do that. Also, is noatime a good idea on / (the less access to these USB keys the better, I figured..) and are there other itneresting flags?
<gravemind> jrib ^
<jrib> eddVRS: just put "EX4DEBUG=1 " without the quotes in front of your command
<Doglino> run write correctaly
<raven> luddite1, how did u fiz urs
<soho> stage3 how come "kill firefox" didnt work but pkill did?
<jrib> gravemind: k, reboot into the older kernel
<gravemind1> jrib: alright
<voraistos> raven: your drivers might be screwed and not support the wireless mode and or encryption that your router requires. you should probably try with a basic wpa2 encryption on 802.11b
<luddite1> raven - i raven: whats in sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<stage3> soho kill should have the process number
<raven> voraistos, i use WEP on g
<raven> voraistos, and it worked yesterday
<nintendork45> ﻿﻿im trying to install /home on another partition and when i log in it says some file isnt found so it cant save user settings and /home isnt chmodded right
<sigma> okay it's giving me the error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<soho> stage3 what do you mean number?  like kill-all or kill-9?
<sigma> but im pretty sure that computer doesn't have a password...
<Buntai> anyone can help me?
<voraistos> raven: I had similar issues before... what router do you have ?
<raven> luddite1, lo only
<Kingsy101> how do you do a search in a folder in ubuntu for files that contain a certain text?
<ConstantineXVI> would any sane person want to use MythTV versus, say, the average cableco DVR?
<nintendork45> raven: try hex and it may be a blacklist 43 problem
<nintendork45> google it
<raven> voraistos, an Actiontec... required to use for fios
<luddite1> raven ok
<luddite1> add this
<stage3> soho for eaxmple kill -9 190
<raven> nintendork45, i alwaays use hex
<soho> how do i know what the number is?
<raven> luddite1, it DOES see my card, and the card sees my network, just won't get past AUTH for connecting
<stage3> soho-9 is the signal to kill and 190 is the process id
<Buntai> im using intrepid i386 on my acer laptop aspire 4520...i cant set up my wireless..plz anyone help me...
<darrend> how do I register nautilus as the handler for file:// urls?  I get errors about no app registered when I click anything in the "places" menu
<nintendork45> raven: blacklist b43 then
<stage3> soho: -9 is the signal to kill and 190 is the process id
<luddite1> raven: ok sorry - did the password change?
<raven> nope
<raven> and my ipod connects fine
<voraistos> raven: tried to change the password and auth method yet ?
<jrib> darrend: try right clicking on a folder in nautilus, properties, open with
<djh__> im trying to setup ldap but I am unable to login with the details I set in slapd.conf, anyone have any experience with Ldap, could they open a private chat with me or type in here?
<soho> is the process id different for each application like firefox or irc?
<eddVRS> jrib: I get the same apt output...
<raven> voraistos, i have used this password and auth method with ubuntu for years
<soho> are they both process if 190?
<gravemind> jrib: alright, 2.6.27-7-generic
<jrib> eddVRS: it should be giving you more details
<Buntai> im using intrepid i386 on my acer laptop aspire 4520...i cant set up my wireless..plz anyone help me...i need it..
<jrib> eddVRS: pastebin your command and the output
<darrend> jrib: thanks, that got it :)
<voraistos> raven hmmm so what happened between "when it wa working for years" and "its not working anymore" ?
<stage3> soho the process id is assigned dynamically
<jrib> gravemind: X failed right?
<raven> voraistos, i went to bed, and woke up, and turned on the laptop
<soho> oh
<gravemind> jrib: X did not fail this time
<stage3> soho every tread have her process id
<voraistos> raven: trash the laptop. muahahahaha
<jrib> gravemind: what driver?
<raven> nintendork45, i don't have a braodcom, i havve an intel wifi
<devlin_>  /server irc.redwolfs.net
<devlin_> doh... sowwy
<voraistos> raven: its an odd problem. I suspect it is a pb with the router (it was for me)
<gravemind> jrib: is reading xorg.conf the best way to tell?
<jrib> gravemind: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you for sure
<Andrew12> http://failblog.org/2008/05/08/parental-fail/
<Andrew12> oops wrong room
<raven> voraistos, my router scks, but i hav no issue with this wifi on my ipod, so it has to be the laptop
<attidack> how do i get my numpad to work
<voraistos> raven: especially if you have an intel. usually these work quite well.
 * jrib releases his !ot finger
<stage3> soho you coud do: ps-xj
<jrib> attidack: what does it do now?
<soho> okay
<soho> thanks
<stage3> soho to be every process
<King_Bob> hi
<daave> Hello, what should I do if I forget my own passwd and only know the root's password?
<sudobash> will ndiswrapper quit working with an 8.04 to 8.10 update?
<King_Bob> can anyone tell me what the program is called for the seamless VMbox ?
<jrib> daave: are you using ubuntu?
<voraistos> raven: what do you use for auth? the standard gnome thing ?
<raven> daave, log in as root then do passwd <username> <newpass>
<raven> voraistos, yes, i pathetically attempted doing it manually too
<gravemind> jrib: (==) Matched nv for the autoconfigured driver
<daave> raven: thanks
<voraistos> raven: try installing/using wicd
<jrib> gravemind: k.  Well you can purge nvidia-glx-177 and then try hardware drivers if you want
<attidack> sorry j i miss what you told me t do
<gravemind> jrib: here goes
<raven> voraistos, couldnt find package wicd?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, I've got a litte script in which the command 'spawn' is used ... wher can I get that or how do I install 'spawn' ?
<voraistos> hmmm let me look around
<eddVRS> jrib: OK, I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/74089/
<Dr_willis_> !find spawn
<gravemind> jrib: also -- do you want a video screenshot of what hardware drivers failing silently is like
<abadr> My python program is having a Segmentation fault. I want to get a core dump. I tried doing "ulimit -c unlimited" and now it still says it segfaulted; it doesn't say dumping core; it creates a core file, but that file is empty. How do I get a real core dump?
<stage3> soho or: pgrep -l firefox
<jrib> gravemind: sure
<raven> voraistos, dont worry i found it, u hav to add a repo
<voraistos> yep :)
<voraistos> it used to be in the universe repo before.
<daave> raven: doesn't work
<raven> daave, reset and log in in single user mode, google how to if u dunno how to, i dont remember
<raven> then do wht i said
<daave> raven: ok
<nintendork45> ﻿﻿im trying to install /home on another partition and when i log in it says some file isnt found so it cant save user settings and /home isnt chmodded right
<Tyrath> I'm trying to install KOTOR II on Ubuntu but the install stops when it gets to installing Sound.bif specifying that the error is that it is Not Ready. This happens when I try to reinstall and even after boot in Wine. (a) could anyone help me with this? (b) is there a log I could find and pastebin that would give you a better indication of what is going wrong? (c) should I be going to #wine to report this or is this a ubuntu problem?
<Tyrath> *boot = reboot
<eddVRS> jrib, are those three packages standard to the OS, or could I have added them whilst messing around?
<voraistos> daave: if you only know the root's password, then it means you can login as root
<jrib> eddVRS: here you go: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exim4/+bug/261026
<jrib> eddVRS: they aren't default packages on the desktop
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with screenlets? everytime I put the weather one on my desktop two of them pop up
<Flannel> Tyrath: Have you tried #winehq?  (thats the wine channel)  It's likely a wine issue (bug, configuration, whatever), and not ubuntu specific (although you're welcome to ask here)
<Flannel> daave: Why did you set a root password to begin with?
<Flannel> daave, voraistos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<voraistos> daave: however gdm wont let you login as root, so you need to do it from the vt
<daave> raven: I know, passwd <myname> and then it will give prompt.
<Tyrath> Flannel: see the thing is that I'm scared that ubuntu's not reading the disk properly but I could be wrong given it seems to read DVDs properly. even though it does oddly seem to lag at the start when playing DVDs, and the install does stuff up close to the start.
<daave> thanks all.
<moxilo_> update libxml2 now XD
<Flannel> Tyrath: I'm not terribly proficient in wine, however there may be something you have to do/configure for wine to do its thing.
<wwpiexec> ok.. i hope there is a fix for this.. I have two sessions, one on tty7 and another on tty9.. I use chvt to switch from one to another.. however... if I am playing music on one.. and switch to another the sound stops.. I think the system disables audio on the other session while gives this session the audio device to use.. can I have it so it doesn't do that?!
<daave> exit
<Wicked> !lives
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lives
<Wicked> hmm....i wonder why lives is not in repos
<voraistos> raven: any luck with wicd ?
<eddVRS> jrib:I'll have a nosey through this bug report and play around. Thanks for your time/help, I appreciate it
<Wicked> http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<Tyrath> Flannel: (a) but you would definately suggest it's a wine problem. (b) there wouldn't be a log I could find that would give us more indication as to where the problem is?
<Wicked> there are debs for it on getdeb
<jrib> eddVRS: np.  Note the workaround in the comments
<Wicked> !getdeb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb
<attidack> Jrib i didnt read on how to get my numpad working
<attidack> just red thru everything
<zenlunatic> nintendork45: chmod a+wrx file
<attidack> ha figured it out
<attidack> been weeks just turn off numlock and turn it back on
<attidack> lol
<GAZ082> hi guys. i'm still getting X going to the login screen at random, any tips? i'm on 8.10
<wwpiexec> !info lives
<ubottu> Package lives does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis_> Tyrath often when installing games with wine from cd/dvds i copy ALL the files from all the install disks to a single directory.. then use wine and run the intaller from that directory.. that way no disks are needed/uses/ejected/inserted.. its worked good for me for a great many games.
<wwpiexec> !info lives
<attidack> any tips for making the audio louder I have a 780I motherboard and every thing is kind of quiet
<Flannel> Tyrath: Nah, I've got no idea what the problem might be.  But the #winehq people may, and theyd know what logs to look at, etc.
<[-> im having a wine/videocar related issue
<BlueEagle> GAZ082: How "random" are these event? Are you typing at the time? Running any apps? or does it just behave like a mac?
<gravemind> jrib: how should I send you the file (3.2 MB) video
<[-> i cant seem to find either drivers or proper configuration procedures for my card
<spree> Hi, ever since I removed pulseaudio from my installation, I can't log into Gnome without using Safe Mode. This is the error I get http://pastebin.com/m1b2f4f65 I don't want pulseaudio, it keeps me from using audacity and other applications. I use ALSA.
<spree> How do I fix the problem?
<P_> is there a log somewhere of what is happening when you are starting the live cd ? It goes to a bash for a reason
<Tyrath> Dr_willis_: when I try that they won't copy over :/
<GAZ082> Hah! down again. I just opened Google Earth and happened
<GAZ082> went to the login screen
<GAZ082> mmm, all is white now
<BlueEagle> spree: Unable to create /home/jizzy/.dbus/session-bus  so check that .dbus exists and that you've got write-permissions for that directory. Also check the permissions of .dbus/session-bus
<P_> has someone had some problems with 8.1 when booting the cd and choosing to install on a lappy ?
<soho> spree what is jizzy?
<spree> BlueEagle, .dubs does not exist
<BlueEagle> spree: .dbus, not .dubs
<spree> soho, that;s for #ubuntu-offtopic
<soho> oh ok
<soho> thanks
<Tyrath> brb
<spree> bluedusk, aha, permission denied
<BlueEagle> P_: I guess one or two people have experienced some difficulties. Anything in particular that's occuring on your system?
<BlueEagle> spree: sudo chown -R jizzy:jizzy .dbus
<GAZ082> BlueEagle:  hah! managed to replicate my problem. I get the logon screen when trying to use Google Earth. The splash screen shows for some seconds and then *bam!*
<P_> BlueEagle, it's going straight to the command prompt after the laoding screen, this is when running the live cd and i have no idea what i can do from there
<[-> can someone help me with a couple videocard questions?
<BlueEagle> GAZ082: Then don't use google earth. ;)
<BlueEagle> GAZ082: alternately look in your /var/log/ directory for any clues.
<Dr_willis_> or run google earth from a terminal?
<P_> i remember i had some problems with previous versions because of my lappy acpi and had to patch the kernel, but always been able to install them
<GAZ082> BlueEagle:  but i had this problem at RANDOM since a couple of days ago, in fact, since installing Firefox 3.0.4 (unofficial version)
<jrib> gravemind: hrm.  Okay, well let's see what happens if you enable it in your xorg.conf
<GAZ082> i'll check the log
<BlueEagle> GAZ082: Well then don't go installing unofficial stuff. That's more likely to be a crulpit.
<itachi> hello, can you help me?
<gravemind> jrib: alright. Is it alright then that the rest of xorg.conf is generic?
<jrib> gravemind: here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74093/
<Killer--Tux> hello
<musikgoat|main> hi all, anyone have a suggestion for this problem, i cant get sound running on my 8.10 x64 ubuntu, its worked fine for a while until today.  tested through hardware tester and through sound options, and tested alsa, oss, edm, and pulseaudio.  here is lshw -C sound: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74092/
<BlueEagle> P_: I see. Have you tried running with the pci=no-acpi boot option?
<P_> yes
<Killer--Tux> need help with ftp
<[-> does anyone know of a good system gonfiguration utility or a benchmarking utility i can apt-get install?
<itachi> hello, can you help me?
<P_> itachi, ask a question and if someone knows i guess he will answer :)
<treefolk> !ask | itachi
<ubottu> itachi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BlueEagle> P_: What does the log say about starting X?
<Killer--Tux> i have setup my own ftp but i can access on any computer
<spree> BlueEagle, see you in a minute
<P_> BlueEagle, i doesn't even go that far
<BlueEagle> P_: I see. Would you mind telling me where it stops?
<jrib> gravemind: can you check if 'lsmod | grep nvidia' has nvidia loaded?
<gravemind> jrib: heh alright then. If we really have the same card mine should work. Or does the type of monitor make a difference? I'm not so sure that autodetect is getting the right specs for my monitor
<itachi> ok i have a problem with my nvidia
<clayX> in dolphin, i want to share a folder, and it says 'you must be authorized to share folders'
<P_> BlueEagle, i'm downloading the alternate and i ll try that, i can tell you the content of the log next time i try but if i remember correctly it was something about bios pnp
<P_> which i disabled using the boot option, and doesn't help
<BlueEagle> P_: ie. do you have a command prompt where you can type commands? Does the screen blink at all before you are given the prompt? Have you tried pressing F1 during boot to see the actual messages? Do they give you any sensible errors?
<jrib> gravemind: it might just give you the wrong resolutions, but the driver should still load
<GAZ082> BlueEagle: i uninstalled the unofficial version and now using the official .4
<Killer--Tux> help with ftp
<BlueEagle> GAZ082: ...and is that working for you?
<Buntai> im using intrepid i386 on my acer laptop aspire 4520...i cant set up my wireless..plz anyone help me...
<fantomas> How to browse a windows computer via network from Gnome interface? When I click on a computer I don't get username/password request, instead empty folder is opened
<gravemind> jrib: actually my xorg already looks like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74096/. I'm restarting X right now to test it
<BlueEagle> Buntai: Which wireless adapter comes with that laptop?
<clayX> in dolphin, i want to share a folder, and it says 'you must be authorized to share folders'.  how do i authorize myself to do so?
<Tyrath> I'm getting an IO error when I try to install KOTOR II: http://pastebin.ca/1260996. Could anyone help me with this?
<BlueEagle> !repeat clayX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat clayx
<BlueEagle> !repeat |clayX
<ubottu> clayX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Buntai> BlueEagle: athreos
<BlueEagle> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tshering> !UNR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<P_> BlueEagle, i can see the loading bar, and then it goes into the command prompt after 15 sec, minimal stuff with "box" in the name, i can't remember the exact prompt name, but no error execpt the bios pnp stuff which is i believe a warning
<BlueEagle> Buntai: Try that link and see if that helps.
<Buntai> BlueEagle: thanks...
<Buntai> im going in
<fantomas> Does anybody know how to browse windows network from Gnome?
<[-> does anyone know a good benchmarking or configuration app i can apt-get install?
<BlueEagle> P_: Well that doesn't sound like an acpi bug...
<P_> BlueEagle, yeah i just said the problems i had with my previous version, but it was installing fine
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me. I'm having a /slight/ problem at the moment. The only reason my p key is working is because I've copied it from another window, so I could really use a hand here. I kind of screwed upwith the keybinding
<GAZ082> BlueEagle: so so, i'll replicate the problem now, writing down the exact time so i check the logs, brb
<P_> maybe the sata stuff ?
<binarymutant> whats it called when you make hyphens (--) into (\-\-) in a man page?
<gravemind1> jrib: alright, it gave me the low-graphics mode warning: "You may need to update your configuration to solve this. (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! (EE) NVIDIA(0) ***Aborting*** (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Moulin> Are here people with lirc experience?
<BlueEagle> GAZ082: That sounds like a good plan.
<Killer--Tux> can someone help with a fpt
<Killer--Tux> fpt
<Killer--Tux> ftp
<misc--> hello, I was just wondering if anyone knows a way to change the transparency level of the ubuntu netbook remix main page?
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody who can help me out here?
<BlueEagle> !anyone | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> gravemind1: is the nvidia module loaded?
<KNY> hey, I feel like an idiot, but how do I install the 64-bit flash player? I don't have any flash player now and I tried dropping the libflashplayer.so into ~/.mozilla/plugins, but firefox isn't seeing it
<GodfatherofEire> Or never mind
<devdavad> does anyone think that they culd help me turn off my synaptics touchpad on my laptop?
<BlueEagle> P_: Have you checked the integrity of the disc?
<devdavad> it's getting rather annoying
<Killer--Tux> i have setup my own fpt server but i cant access it in any other computer
<XLR8> =¯¯¯¯somebody know a page of java in spanish¯¯¯¯=
<P_> BlueEagle, yes and i tried with kubuntu and ubuntu live cds
<KNY> Killer--Tux, can't access or can't log in?
<GodfatherofEire> Or it could just be the lowercase p only
<gravemind1> jrib: judging from the error message, no. "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<Killer--Tux> KNY it dosent ask for log in
<BlueEagle> P_: Do you get an error that sais that the kernel is not suitable for your computer?
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody PLEASE help me out here?
<spree> BlueEagle, I'm not fixed yet. I still have to enter Gnome in safe mode. Here's my new .xsession-errors  http://pastebin.com/m4e77e3c8
<KNY> Killer--Tux, what ftpd are you running?
<jrib> gravemind1: so 'lsmod | grep nvidia' returns nothing?
<P_> BlueEagle, no
<BlueEagle> spree: I'll be with you in a second.
<Killer--Tux> KNY  it only anonymous
<GodfatherofEire> Because for the love of god this could be a problem
<gravemind1> jrib: just a sec, swtiching to a virtual terminal to find out
<BlueEagle> P_: Then I'm all out of ideas, sorry.
<Killer--Tux> KNY vsftpd
<P_> BlueEagle, no worries, and i get no info on the forums about that
<GAZ082> BlueEagle: ha!! module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<musikgoat|main> binarymutant: i think your referring to escaping,  like \n is escape n
<gravemind1> jrib: right, it returns nothing
<KNY> Killer--Tux, to allow vsftpd local logins, there is a setting you have to change
<kusanagi_> I cannot send to trash files out of home (say /media/disk) I notice files belong to root... but I think ive been able to send to trash without asking me for permanent deletion before... Anybody knows whats happening?
<jrib> gravemind1: what does 'sudo modprobe nvidia' do?
<binarymutant> musikgoat|main, thanks I couldn't think of the word :)
<Killer--Tux> KNY vsftpd.conf
<musikgoat|main> suggestions for this sound problem?  i cant get sound running on my 8.10 x64 ubuntu, its worked fine until today.  tested through hardware tester and through sound options, and tested alsa, oss, edm, and pulseaudio.  here is lshw -C sound: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74092/
<KNY> Killer--Tux, in /etc/vsftpd.conf, set local_enable=YES
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out here? I'm going to be in some serious trouble If I cant fix this problem.
<KNY> and then restart your server
<gravemind1> jrib: FATAL: module nvidia not found
<Killer--Tux> KNY it says yes
<Killer--Tux> KNY but how do i create users ?!?
<KNY> Killer--Tux, you've tried restarting the daemon?
<KNY> Killer--Tux, it's users on the FTP server
<jrib> gravemind1: alright, this will give me an excuse to learn about dkms I guess.  What does 'dkms status' return?
<LjL> GodfatherofEire, you said you "screwed up with the keybinding", so perhaps you can tell us what exactly you did
<KNY> if you have vsftpd running on your desktop, users on your desktop can log in
<BlueEagle> spree: Which packages related to pulseaudio did you remove?
<LjL> bleah
<LjL> GodfatherofEire, you said you "screwed up with the keybinding", so perhaps you can tell us what exactly you did
<Killer--Tux> KNY no i have not tried that how do i do it ?!?
<gravemind1> jrib: nvidia, 177.80: added
<KNY> Killer--Tux, sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<LjL> GodfatherofEire: (although i had to scroll up almost to the end of my buffer to read that, since all you said after that was asking for help without even further clarifying your question...)
<Michael___> Is there a way I could have a linux cd that would load my PCMCIA drivers, then run ubuntu from a PCMCIA USB 2 card?
<spree> BlueEagle, all of pulse*
<Killer--Tux> KNY  o restart the whole thing that i have done
<gravemind1> jrib: dkms builds modules for your computer each time you boot up the computer? Or does it once and saves it
<KNY> Killer--Tux, are you trying to connect from a windows machine? linux machine?
<jrib> gravemind1: my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/74099/ .  No idea
<GodfatherofEire> Ah, well, LjL my lowercase p doesnt work, I have to paste it from other peoples conversations
<LjL> gavagai: if it built them every time you *booted*, booting would take a... very... long time
<Killer--Tux> KNY trying to see if i can access it in windows
<LjL> GodfatherofEire: yes, that i understood. but what did you do with your keybindings?
<BlueEagle> spree: try this: sudo apt-get --simulate autoremove
<BlueEagle> spree: Does that want to remove any additional packages?
<leikh> I'm using system-config-printer 1.0.5. How do I set up my LBP-1760 with port 515 and passthru? (It went smooth with Ubuntu 8.04, but now, with 8.10, I'm having a struggle...)
<Chiggins> hello room
<gravemind1> jrib: is there any way to get debugging info from the hardware manager? That might help find out what's going on. Otherwise, what should I try next
<jrib> gravemind1: let's see if we can remove the right package so dkms doesn't know anything about nvidia at all.  See if removing nvidia-glx-177 does that
<GodfatherofEire> LjL: I used xbindkeys-config, and I'm not quite sure what I did, but starting with a blank slate would be just fine
<spree> BlueEagle, no.
<gravemind1> jrib: ok
<kusanagi_> I cannot send to trash files out of home (say /media/disk) I notice files belong to root... but I think ive been able to send to trash without asking me for permanent deletion before... Anybody knows whats happening?
<jrib> gravemind1: s/remove/purge
<Michael___> Is there a premade linux bootloader that can be burned to a cd that could load drivers for a laptop PCMCIA card slot, then have a way to boot from a device from said card slot?
<BlueEagle> spree: It's been a long time since I've used gnome, but is there any settings that allow you to choose shound-server?
<Chiggins> im looking to setup a ftp server on my ubuntu server so only accounts i add can upload to locations that i pick
<gravemind1> jrib: alright, done, but the dkms status is the same as before
<Naaatan> hey.. I have some extra function keys on my keyboard that Ubuntu doesn't use.. does anyone know how I can assign them ?
<gravemind1> jrib: does that mean I have to restart?
<bazhang> Michael___, not as you envision no. you could !remaster a cd though
<jrib> gravemind1: see what this returns: aptitude search '~i~nnvidia'
<spree> BlueEagle, yes, and I explicitly have ALSA picked instead of Pulse for all devices
<tarelerulz> is there any program for tagging movies ?
<LjL> GodfatherofEire: ok, knowing you used xbindkeys will definitely help identifying the problem. did you add anything to your ~/.bashrc file?
<Killer--Tux> help with ftp
<GodfatherofEire> LjL Nope
<gravemind1> jrib: nvidia with one n?
<jrib> gravemind1: nope ~n is to match name
<gravemind1> jrib: ah ok
<DefunctProcess> anyone using the new nvidia 180 beta drivers?
<BlueEagle> spree: Then I do not know.
<Michael___> Any idea where I should start?
<gravemind1> jrib: modaliases for all four numbered drivers, 177 kernel source, nvidia common, nvidia settings
<wwpiexec> hi.. I have a huge directory.. the file I want are given by "ls -1|grep "\-rwx""  i would like to chmod specifically those files.. how do I do it?
<LjL> GodfatherofEire: have you rebooted or restarted X since running xbindkeys?
<musikgoat|main> suggestions for this sound problem?  i cant get sound running on my 8.10 x64 ubuntu, its worked fine until today. tested through hardware tester and through sound options, and tested alsa, oss, edm, and pulseaudio.  here is lshw -C sound: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74092/
<GodfatherofEire> LjL, no
<spree> I am having a problem with logging into Gnome. I have to enter Gnome in safe mode. Here's my .xsession-errors  http://pastebin.com/m4e77e3c8  What should I do to fix the problem?
<jrib> gravemind1: get rid of everything except the modalias which I think jockey depends on
<LjL> GodfatherofEire: can't you do that?
<GodfatherofEire> I can, but I would rather not do that till I'm sure its fixed
<LjL> GodfatherofEire, restarting X *is* what will fix it. changes that xbindkeys makes are not permanent.
<gravemind1> jrib: done
<jrib> gravemind1: how is dkms doing?
<gravemind1> jrib: it is clear
<tucuna> which Skype is the best choice in Intrepid? standard, statis or static-osss?
<GodfatherofEire> LjL, Alrighty then, would ctrl alt backspace do the trick or do I need a full restart?
<LjL> GodfatherofEire: "sudo apt-get --purge remove xbindkeys", then restart it
<jrib> gravemind1: k, let's try installing nvidia-glx-177 again
<LjL> GodfatherofEire: ctrl-alt-backspace will do
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks, Ljl
<gravemind1> jrib: alright. also installed kernel source and nvidia settings
<gravemind1> ooh errors
<Firstru7h> I have a video problem too with Nvidia
<Firstru7h> I booted up 8.10 for the first time and I wanted to get the drivers for my 9600 GSO, but when I finished downloading and installing the driver and I restarted I got the splash screen, then no video and the login screen sound. Thinking that it was a glitch I restarted and got the same thing. I was able to pull up the gui by using recovery mode and xfix but I need to do this every time I turn on my computer. Can someone please help me? 
<gravemind1> jrib: kernel source not found at -generic/build or -/generic/source
<jrib> gravemind1: that's the full output verbatim?
<fantomas> Does anybody know how to browse windows network from Gnome?
<gravemind1> jrib: just a sec, I'll give you verbatim
<arjenks> Newbie here
<arjenks> I am having a problem with sound in Ubuntu that I can't figure out
<kusanagi_> anybody know the name of the aplicacion that runs in places-->find files... (I want to call it with sudo permisions)
<Firstru7h> synaptic packet manager
<musikgoat|main> kusanagi_: gnome-search-tool
<Michael___> could i make GRUB load up the PCMCIA drivers and start ubuntu?
<kusanagi_> thanks musikgoat|main
<arjenks> my sounds are working when I log in, here in Pidgeon, etc., but I cannot get sound to work for some reason for video on youtube, cnn, etc.
<bazhang> Michael___, no
<Michael___> Not even with a seperate starter USB key?
<kusanagi_> did you already know that or did u find it somewhere musikgoat|main ?
<Dr_willis_> Michael___  grub dosent load drivers...
<Firstru7h> I am having problems with video
<gravemind1> jrib: verbatim of the two errors "Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.27-7-generic cannot be found at /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/source. Installing initial module     Error! Could not locate nvidia.ko for module nvidia in the DKMS tree. you must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (x86_64) first."
<musikgoat|main> kusanagi_: i found it when running and then typing the command ps aux  to see the list of processes running
<Michael___> Is there a bootloader that can load drivers?
<Firstru7h> stupid nvidia drivers
<bazhang> Michael___, no
<kusanagi_> ic, thanks again musikgoat|main
<Dr_willis_> Michael___  I doubt it... boot loaders load the kernel,  and the kernels COULD have the drivers built in...
<kusanagi_> :)
<bazhang> !remaster | Michael___
<ubottu> Michael___: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jtisme> how can i download a package to a directory other than /var/cache/apt/archives
<Tyrath> I'm trying to do a multiple disc install but it won't let me eject the disc - how can I eject the disc?
<Michael___> I'm not running a live cd, its a usb keychain ubuntu install.
<musikgoat|main> suggestions for this sound problem?  i cant get any sound running on my 8.10 x64 ubuntu, its worked fine until today.  tested through hardware tester and through sound options, and tested alsa, oss, edm, and pulseaudio. (speakers work :-)  here is lshw -C sound: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74092/
<Firstru7h> I can't get my video to work can anyone help
<jrib> gravemind1: do you have nvidia-177-kernel-source installed?
<bazhang> Michael___, you can put that livecd to usb
<Symgeosis> I was wondering if anybody knew of a way to make totem-xine output to pulseaudio. I have tried editing /home/.gnome2/xine_config to set the driver to pulse but there is no sound (no matter what the driver is set to). However, gxine works just fine.
<gravemind1> jrib: yes. apt installed them at the same time
<arjenks> Any thoughts on my sound issue?  Thanks!
<Michael___> That really wont solve the problem, the laptop only boots from CD and its USB 1.1 ports.
<gravemind1> jrib: oh, how do I check if it is currently installed?
<Dr_willis_> Michael___  i was able to install some drivers on my usb-startup-disk-created thumbdrive.. but im not clear on what you are trying to do
<musikgoat|main> arjenks: your issue is probly related to flash, not specifically sound
<sinuc> how can i get simply rid of the "THe program <package> is current not installed. you can install.."
<jrib> sinuc: uninstall command-not-found
<bazhang> sinuc, install it
<sinuc> lol
<Dr_willis_> Michael___  in theory you could make a cd that could boot, then switch over to the thumbdrive... PuppyLinux basicially does that..
<sinuc> jrib: thanks
<jrib> gravemind1: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<gravemind1> thanks
<Michael___> Im trying to load the PCMCIA drivers to operate a USB 2.0 card. From the USB flash device attached to that card, I want to launch Ubuntu.
<jrib> sinuc: bazhang's solution is simler :)
<arjenks> other thoughts musikgoat?
<attidack> any one know where i can update my audio drivers I have a 780I
<jrib> simpler even
<Michael___> So could PuppyLinux do this?
<savid> I just upgrade to intrepid, but for some reason xorg isn't using the nvidia driver,   and nvidia isn't showing up in the restricted drivers list  like it used to.  Why is that?
<bazhang> I liked similar :)
<KarnivOre> hi, i have a problem installing ubuntu on my machine. it completely hangs every time i try
<musikgoat|main> arjenks: in FF go to about:plugins and see what flash plugin you have installed
<Dr_willis_> Michael___  puppylinux is its own disrto.. what are you wanting to do exactly? thir channel is #puppyLinux
<bazhang> Michael___, no linux can do that
<jrib> savid: did you check the release notes
<gravemind1> jrib: W: Unable to locate package
<Michael___> Can anything do that?
<savid> jrib, negative :-p
<arjenks> the only flash specific plugin is Shockwave
<jrib> gravemind1: nvidia-177-kernel-source ? are you sure?  pastebin your sources.list
<attidack> my mic is way quite for some reason is there a way to boost it or download drivers for a 780i mobo its onboard sound
<doug__> anyone here using smokeping-2.3.6-1?
<Symgeosis> It makes me sad that I can not find a solution to my totem-xine issue =(
<bazhang> Michael___, why do you need the usb 2.0 before the kernel loads?
<jrib> !notes | savid
<ubottu> savid: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Michael___> USB 1.1 is slow.
<savid> jrib, thanks
<KarnivOre> hi, i have a problem installing ubuntu on my machine. it completely hangs every time i try. i have successfully installed ubuntu before without trouble. could it be a hardware thing?
<Michael___> The kernel boots from USB 1.1
<jrib> Firstru7h: you should pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log after a failed X start.  Use pastebinit if you need to
<bazhang> Michael___, so this is just about saving a few seconds of boot time?
<Cybergeek|iMac> "Get Your Official 'Burning Cross' From the American Family Association" https://store.afa.net/pc-10000310-11-christmas-cross.aspx
<Michael___> Not a few seconds, a few minutes
<Killer--Tux> can someone help me with my ftp or help me setup a new one
<bazhang> Cybergeek|iMac, dont paste that here
<musikgoat|main> arjenks: whats the version?
<gravemind1> jrib: paste.ubuntu.com/74106
<arjenks> 10.0 r12
<attidack> my mic is way quite for some reason is there a way to boost it or download drivers for a 780i mobo its onboard sound
<jrib> !info nvidia-177-kernel-source
<ubottu> nvidia-177-kernel-source (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-177): NVIDIA binary kernel module source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 177.80-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 2644 kB, installed size 8040 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<gravemind1> attidack: you can doubleclick the volume icon for mic levels
<KarnivOre> hi, i have a problem installing ubuntu on my machine. it completely hangs every time i try. i have successfully installed ubuntu before without trouble. could it be a hardware thing?
<jrib> gravemind1: run sudo apt-get update and check for typos
<attidack> jrib is that for me
<surplusxmas> Looking for a good GUI mass file renamer. Any suggestions?
<jrib> attidack: no
<attidack> o ok
<musikgoat|main> arjenks: one sec
<bazhang> KarnivOre, where does it get to
<Firstru7h> When I finished downloading and installing the driver and I restarted I got the splash screen, then no video and the login screen sound. Thinking that it was a glitch I restarted and got the same thing. I was able to pull up the gui by using recovery mode and xfix but I need to do this every time I turn on my computer.
<sinuc> i need to create a control file, im kinda of confused what to get there as minimum required version of the depency
<DasEI1> KarnivOre: kinda machine ?
<sinuc> the example is Package: libswscale1d
<KarnivOre> bazhang: it gets to the gui, i select install. it loads up and then hangs at a black screen with the cursor, which i can move for about 3 seconds before it completely hangs and i have to hard reboot
<sinuc> Version: 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu
<LF|KDE> surplusxmas: you might just try 'aptitude search renamer |more' in a terminal , see if anything shows up
<bazhang> KarnivOre, did you md5 the iso, burn at low speed then do the disk integrity check on the cd?
<sinuc> i included it as: libswscale1d (>=3:0.cvs20070307) doesnt everything after 3:0... not matter?
<DasEI1> KarnivOre: did you check cd for defects(installer's option ?)
<KarnivOre> yes
<doug__> anyone here using smokeping ?
<KarnivOre> it didnt find any
<Michael___> Is there a distro of debian that is smaller than Ubuntu and bigger than DSL that works well including networking?
<riddlebox> is there any software for linux that will give you turn by turn directions with a gps receiver?
<bazhang> md5?
<gravemind1> jrib: apt-cache policy nvidia-vlx-177-kernel-source returns negative. checking aptitude to see if that's how you spell it
<jrib> gravemind1: g, not v
<sinuc> what strange kind of version is 3:0.cvs.. anywas..
<attidack> thanks gravemind1
<Cybergeek|iMac> PENIS
<sinuc> anyone following my delayed explaination?
<KarnivOre> bazhang: ms5?
<Cybergeek|iMac> PNg
<Cybergeek|iMac> sdfg
<surplusxmas> Thanks LF|KDE. :)
<Cybergeek|iMac> df
<Cybergeek|iMac> g
<Cybergeek|iMac> sd
<FloodBot2> Cybergeek|iMac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahtmly2k> SHMconfig to true?
<KarnivOre> *md5?
<ahtmly2k> help
<gravemind1> jrib: heh, yeah. but the real typo is there's no -glx in the kernel source
<bazhang> KarnivOre, yes; md5 the iso
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ahtmly2k> how do i set SHM config to true?
<jrib> gravemind1: ha
<musikgoat|main> arjenks: sorry, i cant find any suggestions,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6124132   someone else is having trouble as well, you can bumpt that post
<jrib> !x > ahtmly2k
<musikgoat|main> *bump
<ubottu> ahtmly2k, please see my private message
<Cybergeek|iMac> NIGGER
<ahtmly2k> SHMconfig
<Cybergeek|iMac> NIGGER
<FloodBot2> Cybergeek|iMac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KarnivOre> ok cheers
<LF|KDE> yw surplusxmas
<gravemind1> jrib: it is installed
<KarnivOre> i will md5 it and get back to you
<arjenks> thanks musikgoat, I appreciate the efforts!
<bazhang> KarnivOre, if that does not help you should try the alternate installer
<jrib> ahtmly2k: though if you search bugs.ubuntu.com there's a bug about not needing it anymore if you use the version in wgrant's ppa
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Michael___> Wtf was that with imac
<Michael___> Quick question, is puppy linux a debian based system?
<savid> jrib, ok, I installed nvidia-glx-177,  and went back to "Hardware Drivers",  and still don't see nvidia in the list...
<bazhang> Michael___, join their channel and ask
<Michael___> their channel is dead
<sinuc> or check linux distro
<sinuc> or distro linux dot something
<sinuc> google for it
<musikgoat|main> suggestions for this sound problem?  i cant get any sound running on my 8.10 x64 ubuntu, its worked fine until today.  tested through hardware tester and through sound options, and tested alsa, oss, edm, and pulseaudio. (speakers work :-)  nvidia audio card CK804, here is lshw -C sound: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74092/
<Firstru7h> When I finished downloading and installing the driver and I restarted I got the splash screen, then no video and the login screen sound. Thinking that it was a glitch I restarted and got the same thing. I was able to pull up the gui by using recovery mode and xfix but I need to do this every time I turn on my computer.  Could some one please help?
<jrib> savid: right, that's not what I said :)  You were supposed to check if your card was mentioned in the release notes
<sinuc> they have a list of all distros and base packages
<sinuc> including whats its based on
<bazhang> distrowatch.com
<sinuc> yea
<sinuc> i think so
<savid> jrib, it  was
<Michael___> thx
<jrib> savid: did it say that you need to use nv now?
<Nutt718> Is the an application capable of receiving Windows Media services stream?
<ahtmly2k> i dont get it
<jrib> gravemind1: google the error you got a bit
<ahtmly2k> sorry
<gravemind1> jrib: gotcha
<clayX> in dolphin, i want to share a folder, and it says 'you need to be authorized to share folders'.  how do i authorize myself to do so?
<jrib> clayX: try #kubuntu
<Lollipopz> can i automatically install all dependencies through apt-get?
<Firstru7h> When I finished downloading and installing the driver and I restarted I got the splash screen, then no video and the login screen sound. Thinking that it was a glitch I restarted and got the same thing. I was able to pull up the gui by using recovery mode and xfix but I need to do this every time I turn on my computer.
<ahtmly2k> i was trying to setup my touchpad but then a dialog box turned up
<jrib> Lollipopz: apt-get automatically does that
<rodolfo> what is the channel for ubuntu in chinese?
<yerchin> I gotta say Linux is pretty f'in cool. Mostly cause of all the open source software that microsoft would never allow in auto updates.
<jrib> !cn | rodolfo
<ubottu> rodolfo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ahtmly2k> "GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<ahtmly2k> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<bazhang> #ubuntu-cn
<rodolfo> thanks
<rodolfo> not hong kong...china will be ok
<jrib> ahtmly2k: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<savid> jrib, no, I want to use proprietary
<ahtmly2k> yes
<savid> jrib, I need to get xgl/compiz working
<Lollipopz> jrib i get this gfortran: Depends: gfortran-4.2 (>= 4.2.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<jrib> savid: well "want" and "can" are two different things
<ahtmly2k> i didnt get wht it meant...
<KarnivOre> bazhang: md5 check failed. i take it i need to dl again and burn yes?
<ahtmly2k> did my X crash or sumthin?
<Lollipopz> jrib and it forces me to go up and up through packages :(
<bazhang> KarnivOre, that means the iso is corrupt so yes a re-dl is in order
<savid> jrib,  I understood,  but any idea why nvidia's not showing up in the restricted drivers list?
<jrib> ahtmly2k: if you google "shmconfig hal fdi" you will probabl get what you need.  Or you can read and comprehend the docs I linked to
<gravemind1> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6026389. Looks like I need to install the headers, which I am doing now
<KarnivOre> bazhang: cheers mate. have a good one
<jrib> savid: I think they are working on it.  nvidia needs to release compatible drivers for some cards and the new X
<ahtmly2k> oh so thats wht u mean... thanx i'll check it out
<Symgeosis> Anybody know how to make totem-xine output to pulseaudio? I have tried editing /home/.gnome2/xine_config to set the driver to pulse but there is no sound (no matter what the driver is set to). However, gxine works just fine.
<Marquisk2> anybody familiar with running left 4 dead game server on ubuntu?
<jrib> ahtmly2k: the first link is actually to the ubuntu wiki :)
<soho> is it safe to run openssh server on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> soho: lol, you won't get any guarantee
<tritium> soho: as safe as on any other distro
<soho> oh okay
<soho> how do you secure it?
<DasEI> soho:least I haven't heard else
<Nutt718> Is the an application capable of receiving Windows Media services stream?
<Lollipopz> all my packages are on packages.ubuntu.com
<gravemind1> jrib: dkms status seems correct. Now running sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source
<sinuc> soho: deny rootaccess, create a group called ssh and set the allow only this group parameter in the sshdconfig, also setup denyhosts
<Lollipopz> is there a reason they are not in my apt-get database?
<musikgoat|main> should this statement be correct?  sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`   and if so,  why would i get this output:   Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-8-generic"
<bazhang> Lollipopz, you need to enable the repos
<DasEI> soho:what do you want the server to do ?
<jrib> musikgoat|main: why do you want to run that?
<soho> to allow me to transfer files to my iphone via ssh
<musikgoat|main> jrib: trying to go through sound card troubleshooting
<savid> jrib, seriously? so I can't get accelerated nvidia working at all in intrepid?
<musikgoat|main> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<doug__> soho, disable passwords, use keys
<soho> what do you mean doug__
<jrib> savid: if that's what it said in the release notes about your card, then you have to wait.  It's being worked on.  Check bugs.ubuntu.com, there may be some packages you can test (or not)
<doug__> what i said - use keys rather than passwords
<soho> what are keys? like a key phrase?
<doug__> (altho i wouldnt know if your iphone can do that...)
<sinuc> maco: aptitude search linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<gravemind1> jrib: It looks like it installed clearly, but then gave a bunch of Buffer I/O errors -- what does that mean?
<Chrisie> Symgeosis: I thought it was~/.config/totem/xine_config which needed to be changed: something like "audio.driver:alsa" / pulse etc.
<sinuc> maco: sorry, wrong tabbed
<jrib> musikgoat|main: they probably mean linux-restricted-modules, not linux-ubuntu-modules
<tritium> !ssh | soho
<ubottu> soho: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Tshering> That felt stupid...
<gravemind1> jrib: my terminal now has a blinking cursor instead of a prompt
<spaz-atk> Hey guys, does anyone else here use WinFF successfully?
<musikgoat|main> jrib: hah, i knew that seemed wierd
<spaz-atk> I always get errors about missing encoders
<DasEI> spaz-atk:ff= firefox ?! why winFF ?
<spaz-atk> i.e. Unknown encoder 'h264'
<jrib> gravemind1: hrmm.  Can you get to X?
<spaz-atk> dasEI: it's a ffmpeg frontend
<gravemind1> jrib: I will check (btw ctrl-c solved the blinking cursor)
<DasEI> spaz-atk:k, no idea about it
<jrib> gravemind1: oh, it's not what I thought then
<djjason> is it possible to enable compiz to work with xinerama?
<gravemind1> jrib: I tried ctrl-alt-backspace from the X terminal but it didn't work. I'm looking at old startup messages. Should I sudo shutdown -r now?
<ice-nine> djjason: how many monitors do you have hooked up?
<spaz-atk> DasEI: well do you know a good way to convert videos to iPod format? (640X480 1500mbps)
<jrib> gravemind1: you can try.  I'm not sure what to make of the errors you described
<djjason> ice-nine: I have three monitors set up...using nvidia drivers and xinerama enabled....and everythins is working perfectly except I just cant get compiz to work
<Symgeosis> Chrisie, thanks. There is also a xine_config file in there (which seems rather redundant imo) but it still does not seem to make a difference.
<savid> damn, I wish I would have known that before I upgraded :-(
<Uplink> any other system monitor that works like conky?
<tritium> savid: known what?
<ice-nine> djjason:  Me too.  I haven't found a fix yet.   It seems to work if I use two, but not when I add in the third.  Sorry...
<qowao> hey where would i enable auto-logon???????
<Dr_willis_> qowao  the gdm config tool has a tab for that.
<gravemind1> jrib: I'll give you some more information -- are buffer errors common/important? "[4074.924391] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<Symgeosis> Chrisie, nevermind. I set it to alsa instead of "pulse" (as the pulse website instructs) or "pulseaudio" (which is in the gxine config file) and it works. Thanks!
<djjason> ice-nine: crap....thats a bummer...I had two previously...and yes...it also worked fine for me then..but then I was using twin-view
<tritium> qowao: System -> Administration -> Login Window
<qowao> ok Dr_willis_ !
<qowao> ok!
<DasEI> spaz-atk:http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<gravemind1> jrib: then lines for Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0-7
<ice-nine> djjason:  I found a workaround for the maximizing of windows though...
<jrib> gravemind1: any idea what sr0 is?
<Symgeosis> Chrisie, thankfully I have pulse monitor all audio input which makes things simple ;-)
<djjason> ice-nine: really...whats the workaround for that
<gravemind1> jrib: I don't recognize it, and mount doesn't seem to talk abou tit
<mwilson_> 2 things...   anyone figure out how to get Xfi drivers working in 8.10x64?  Also, what's the deal with terminal windows and having to press enter twice to get the response from a command?
<jrib> gravemind1: that seems to be my cdrom 0_o
<DasEI> mrwilson_: xfi soundcard ?
<spree> I am having a problem with logging into Gnome. I have to enter Gnome in safe mode. Here's my .xsession-errors  http://pastebin.com/m4e77e3c8  What should I do to fix the problem?
<savid> tritium, that intrepid wouldn't work w/  my nvidia card  (at least for hardware-accelerated graphics)
<u007> hi, anyone know why my ssd does not hotplug anymore? i've to manually mount
<mwilson_> DasEI: yes.  XFi Titanium Fatality Pro.
<musikgoat|main> anyone have suggestions for this sound problem?  i cant get any sound running on my 8.10 x64 ubuntu, its worked fine until today.  tested through hardware tester and through sound options, and tested alsa, oss, edm, and pulseaudio. (speakers work :-)  nvidia audio card CK804, here is lshw -C sound: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74092/
<gravemind1> jrib: heh some random cd error I guess then
<gravemind1> I'm gonna restart and see what x does
<spaz-atk> DasEI: i don't see anythign about video conversion there, am i missing something?
<ice-nine> djjason:  installing a recompiled xinerama library..   I'll see if I can find the link for the webpage.
<DasEI> mrwilson_: you got one of the ones not supported, get another s-card
<ice-nine> djjason:  http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/fakexinerama/      It worked quite well for me..
<djjason> ice-nine: nice...I'll take a look at that...thanks
<mwilson_> DasEI: It is in their support list.
<DasEI> spaz-atk:you could try acidrip after installing dvd-codecs
<DasEI> mwilson_: that would be new... exact model ?
<gravemind1> jrib: direct rendering is yes!
<spaz-atk> DasEI: I'm nor ripping, I'm just converting files already on my computer
<powertool08> does anyone know why a printer would stop showing up? I unplugged it for a few days and when I plugged it back in it isn't available, not listed in lsusb either
<gravemind1> jrib: jockey is registering that "nvidia" is in use
<spree> I am having a problem with logging into Gnome. I have to enter Gnome in safe mode. Here's my .xsession-errors  http://pastebin.com/m4e77e3c8  What should I do to fix the problem?
<jrib> gravemind1: cool
<Chrisie> spaz-atk: missed your original question. Yeah WinFF works here; I use it to encode to Ipod H.264
<gravemind1> jrib: do you think we should write a bug report against jockey for this?
<DasEI> spaz-atk: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/AcidRip_Simple.html
<gravemind1> jrib: maybe it should check that linux-headers is installed
<ice-nine> powertool08:  Simple things like rebooting, or powering the printer off and on..  I figure that's already done.
<jrib> gravemind1: yeah, there's a bug somewhere.  I wonder how they usually get pulled in
<mwilson_> DasEI: I'd have to pull it out of the machine for that, lol.
<spaz-atk> Chrisie: I keep getting Unknown encoder 'h264' or: Unknown encoder 'xvid'
<powertool08> ice-nine: haven't rebooted but power cycling the printer didn't help
<DasEI> mwilson-: nope, is it the one you're on and running ubunutu ?
<sudobash> so i have walked my buddy 3000 miles away how to get online and I am connected to his box with ssh and I need to reconfigure his X.org files... It is an Alienware laptop Geforce 6 i believe... I know it just needs to be reconfigured, but i tried changing nvidia to nv and it still failed... It was just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 today... What do i need to do to get his new nvidia drivers working from SSH
<sudobash> ?
<mwilson_> yes, ubuntu 8.10x64
<Tyrath> I like vga=791 cause it sets the text to small in console and makes it much easier to scroll through large chunks of texts - especially apparent for text docs/source code etc, as a result however the splash screen on boot is half in the screen and half out. is there a way around this?
<DasEI> !who|mwilson_
<ubottu> mwilson_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEI> mwilson-: open a terminal..
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glxsomething
<[-> does anyone know of a system profiler i can apt-get install?
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177?
<mwilson_> DasEI have one.
<DasEI> mwilson-: lspci
<doug__> anyone here using smokeping ?
<DasEI> mwilson-: look it up
<mwilson_> DasEI it's there.
<Tyrath> anyone?
<DasEI> mwilson-: model ?
<Chrisie> spaz-atk: What version of ffmpeg do you have? "ffmpeg -v"
<sudobash> if i install via sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 what is the command now to configure X.org?
<jrib> sudobash: do it by hand, it's fun and cleaner!
<mwilson_> DasEI says creative labs audio device, 000b rev 03.
<the_dark_warrio> My gnuplot is crashing whenever I try to close the plot window. The strange thing is it was working fine until now (and I use it for a long time). When trying to close the windows, gnuplot crashes and I have to force quit. Any tips?
<sudobash> yeah but I used to do that back in 7.10 days it has changed
<[-> (-=!! I need to get the exact model of my video card. Does anyone know a system profiler i gan apt-get install? =-)
<mwilson_> DasEI looking around, several people are having problems with them on 64bit.
<jrib> sudobash: no it hasn't
<sudobash> and it 3000 miles away
<jrib> sudobash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74112/
<sudobash> damn short
<spaz-atk> Chrisie: I think i have the neutered version,   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d301a9e3e
<DasEI> mwilson-: I remember a long night with the xfi, it was definteley not supported, and also alsa has no news about it, where did you get the info uf being supported ?
<sudobash> that works?
<Tyrath> sudobash: the KDE version is kxgenerator not sure if that helps :/
<ice-nine> sudobash:  You could try editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add nvidia in place of nv..    I'd dare not do it unless someone else OKs it.
<mwilson_> DasEI they released the drivers on the 6th publicly...  source and all...   go check creative's site.
<Tyrath> sudobash: actually scrap what i said lol
<sudobash> yeah i already tried that ice-nine
<DasEI> [-: correct nick ?
<Uplink> can someone help me out why conky keeps hiding my desktop shortcuts?
<yerchin> !make | yerchin
<ubottu> yerchin, please see my private message
<Tyrath> ok I've gotta do an install so i'll catch you all later
<Chrisie> spaz-atk: yeah. Mine seems to be a lil older but has --enable-xvid  etc. etc. showing in the configuration
<[-> no.. its supposed to be ellis
<sudobash> but let me try again... is there a way to execute a command on his screen over ssh? I have in w: joseph   tty1     -                17:54   10:48m  0.34s  0.32s -bash
<sudobash> tty1 is the terminal i want to execute the command on
<sudobash> startx
<[-> brb
<mwilson_> DasEI http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=1#type_1
<spaz-atk> Chrisie: Ya, i'm going to try to manually build it without being neutered cuz of the patent issues
<Chrisie> spaz-atk: Yup, best way
<spree> I am having a problem with logging into Gnome. I have to enter Gnome in safe mode. Here's my .xsession-errors  http://pastebin.com/m4e77e3c8  What should I do to fix the problem?
<DasEI> [-: (-=!!  ?? what's your nick ?
<Ellis> Ellis
<sudobash> write: joseph has messages disabled on tty1
<Ellis> (-=Ellis=-)
<sudobash> how can i enable messages with write on tty1?
<sudobash> ?join #linux
<blakkheim> could someone tell me how to install a new sound theme on 8.10? i've got the mac4lin sound .tar.gz file, but after running the script the only theme i see listed is the default "Ubuntu"
<DasEI> mwilson-: I can't find linux drivers there
<mwilson_> anyone here have the new XFi drivers working on 64bit system?
<Guest9146> sorry abou tthe nick thing.. im looking for a good system profiler
<spree> Anyone, anyone?
<mwilson_> DasEI http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=1#type_1
<mwilson_> try that.
<DasEI> Guest9146: hwinfo
<mwilson_> that's the page they are on.
<Guest9146> ty
<natalie> can anyone tell me the best way to deal with a cooling problem or tell me what's wrong with my processor.  Whenever it goes above 55 C it will often freeze up.  Any help would be great
<sudobash> how can i enable messages on tty1 for write? write: <user> has messages disabled on tty1....
<tucuna> anyone know about setting gspca parameters?
<amdpox> natalie, are you running it at stock speed or overclocking?
<spree> natalie, sounds like a question for #hardware
<spree> natalie, I would get a better heat sink and more case fans
<Chrisie> ! ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<DasEI> mwilson-: only shows me win-drivers
<natalie> amdpox, running at stock
<jrib> Chrisie: what is your question?
<r3dux> natalie - check your bios thermal cutout settings - possibly (but unlikely) to be set low and instead of dropping Mhz stops CPU...
<ice-nine> sudobash:  see if "talk" works...
<blakkheim> could someone tell me how to install a new sound theme on 8.10? i've got the mac4lin sound .tar.gz file, but after running the script the only theme i see listed is the default "Ubuntu"
<mwilson_> they are right at the top...  the first download is linux..   do a refresh.  :)
<DasEI> natalie :sys overclocked ?
<wendy> im instaling ubuntu on a third particion on my hardrive, where i have windows, my documents, and 3rd ubuntu
<Chrisie> jrib: no question jrib. Just curious to see if the bot had a version num for ffmpeg (doubted it as medibuntu package)
<natalie> DasEI, no it is not.
<spree> natalie, r3dux is right BUT that's not solving the problem
<mwilson_> DasEI Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi and X-Fi Titanium Series Linux 32-bit / 64-bit Driver Source Release
<wendy> i made a space of 30 gigs, im confused in the partitioning,
<musikgoat|main> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 232 kB, installed size 864 kB
<spree> natalie, having a processor that gets too hot will shorten its life
<darkbishop> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DasEI> natalie :maybe install conky to make shure it's the temp that freezes pc
<musikgoat|main> Chrisie: ^^
<Marquisk2> is ubuntu a real cpu hog?
<scunizi> wendy, don't create another /swap.. use the existing one from your other install
<jrib> !info ffmpeg | Chrisie
<ubottu> chrisie: please see above
<r3dux> natalie - also, could try running something intensive in a live distro for a little while to see if you have the same prob. If you don't, it's a config issue in your OS
<spaz-atk> where are apt-get source files downloaded to?
<Chrisie> musikgoat|main: thank ya kindly
<wendy> where it says "use as" i put what? ext3 journaling?
<Chrisie> jrib: ditto :)
<tritium> spaz-atk: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<scunizi> wendy, for / and /home yes
<wendy> on the 3rd one i want to install ubuntu
<spree> Marquisk2, Not really, no. It takes more resources than some distributions but nothing compared to windows 2000, xp or vista
<wendy> for / means root?
<spaz-atk> tritium: I thought that was jsut the .deb files? cuz I can't find the source i jsut downloaded there
<DasEI> yes, wendy
<wendy> omg ty!
<tritium> spaz-atk: it doens't download the source package.
<wendy> so / = 1 gig?
<r3dux> ?
<spaz-atk> tritium: what does it do then?
<scunizi> wendy, yes.. if you're not seperating / "root" & /home you can get away with just one partition for your ubuntu install .. just use the swap from your other linux install for the /swap
<DasEI> wendy  , 10gig ?!
<tritium> spaz-atk: apt-get source <packagename>
<sammyF> Hey there. Anybody got experience with dpkg-buildpackage? I'm getting a "missing separator" error on clean and I don't know what it means
<wendy> lol im confused....i dont have any linux instaled
<gravemind> jrib: anything else to add? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/299723
<spaz-atk> tritium: ya, i did sudo apt-get source ffmpeg
<r3dux> sammyF - another way to "clean" the src build dir would be to del it and re-extract the src;)
<DasEI> wend: a usual install takes 2-4 gig for system, then you need space for files (/home) and swap shall be double of ram
<mwilson_> DasEI see it yet?
<Guest9146> the hwinfo didnt help.. i got a big list of unclassified devices.. it gave me my mainboard and ram and stuff. even my usb drive.. but my vidcard didnt show up..
<tritium> spaz-atk: then you should find the source in your current working directory, where you ran the command
<scunizi> wendy, you said ubuntu would be on your 3rd partition.. windows typically takes only 1 .. so you have an additional partition for data?
<mwilson_> DasEI:
<wendy> scunizi:  yes
<mwilson_>  Release date : 6 Nov 08
<Guest9146> can i get a generic ATI driver set? i have a newer dual dvi asus/ati 512 meg
<mwilson_> This download is a source release driver providing Linux® 32-bit / 64-bit OS support for Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ and X-Fi Titanium series of audio devices. For more details, read the rest of this web release note.
<wendy> im going to say what i want to do, i think this is confusingme
<spaz-atk> tritium: o ya! duh, ya thanks, i usually don't download sources via apt, so i forgot how it did things
<ice-nine> scunizi:  I think wendy has a separate partition for her important files..  Or "MyDocuments"
<DasEI> mwilson-: only shows me win-drivers, (manual selection)
<tritium> spaz-atk: ;)
<sammyF> r3dux, it's a pygame game (I love redundancy;) .. so there is nothing to actually clean
<jrib> gravemind: sounds good
<wendy> ice-nine: yes thats corect
<darkbishop> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<freetos00> what's the easiest way to turn a dvd into an iso file to be stored on my hd?  i need to mount 3 dvd iso's so i can install my mercedes manual
<scunizi> wendy, ok.. then you have a couple of choices.. create a logical volume so you can have more than 4 partitions.. that way you can seperate /home from /root and create a /swap.. otherwise you end up combining /root & /home together and have a seperate /swap..
<DasEI> Guest9146: could you paste the output from hwinfo ? see:
<DasEI> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<musikgoat|main> darkbishop: did you forget about the links? ;-)
<gravemind> jrib: alright. thanks for helping solve this issue
<jrib> gravemind: no problem
<Frogzoo> freetos00: dd if=/dev/dvd of=blah.iso bs=1000000
<DasEI>  freetos00: kr3b does it
<ice-nine> wendy:  you will need to create two partitions.  One for "/" and one for the "swap" partition.
<darkbishop> musikgoat|main:yeah... my firefox suddently close and i dont remmeber the link...
<musikgoat|main> darkbishop: ahh
<freetos00> thanks
<r3dux> Frogzoo - will dd create the iso format headers (assuming there are any?)
<wendy> thank you, now ice-nine i have 4 gigs of ram, so swap is how big? when im only have 30gigs?
<Frogzoo> r3dux: yep, you'll have an exact duplicate
<wendy> i know the rest will be /
<darkbishop> wendy: are u using 64 bit or 32 bit os?
<wendy> 32
<ice-nine> wendy:  I'd say leave it at 1 gig.  With 4 gigs of ram, you won't really need much of a swap at all.
<Frogzoo> wendy: 32bit = 3.2gig
<r3dux> Frogzoo, - I thought the .iso format would need some header/meta data or such... will have to give it a whack some time :)
<musikgoat|main> wendy: if you don't mind not having hybernate, 1GB
<DasEI> wendy:at such a big ram, consider using 64bit, and, if you don't need to hibernate, swap will be used sparely anyway at that amount
<Frogzoo> r3dux: you actually mount the iso image as an iso9660 filesystem
<darkbishop> wendy:32 bit  os only will use 3gb ram at most... plus just make 3 gig swap.. tat will solve it.. since it wont be use tat much anyway
<wendy> wao, so many different points of view
<ice-nine> lolz...
<musikgoat|main> heh
<r3dux> Frogzoo, - Okey-doke, cheers fella.
<scunizi> Frogzoo, that's an old calculation for wendy .. usually you'll only need 1 gig or less.. more swap can become needed IF you're doing a lot of processing of video or Blender stuff.
<wendy> lol jajaja thank you, im tsting the ubuntu
<freetos00> Frogzoo: what's the 1000000 for?
<yksinaisyyteni> i see the 8.10 upgrade removed the keyboard section rom my xorg.conf because "HAL is now used".  but X is not detecting my keyboard properly.  is it safe to re-add the keyboard section?
<musikgoat|main> scunizi: i agree
<Frogzoo> freetos00: only to speed things up
<wendy> ok 3 gigs swap and rest root
<whyameye> hardy 64 bit: audacity won't play unless it is the only app using sound AND I use OSS. I feel like I am in the dark ages.
<mwilson_> DasEI: give up already?
<wendy> lol fair enough?
<Uplink> can someone help me out why conky keeps hiding my desktop shortcuts?
<scunizi> wendy, no.. 1 gig or less of swap
<Frogzoo> wendy: NOOooo.... - only 1 gig needed for swap
<wendy> ok i gues im getting you all to the same answer which is great :)
<Frogzoo> wendy: oh - you're hibernating - so 3 gigs it is
<darkbishop> windy: use 1024 only... scratch tat...
<ice-nine> I imagine wendy can spare the space..
<duckabolo> [Laptop sound] - does anyone have a hp pavilion dv4?
<darkbishop> i give up
<wendy> lol, jajjaajaja
<wendy> hhahahaha oh god
<musikgoat|main> wendy: keep in mind, that 1gb is fine, but you cannot hibernate
<r3dux> whyameye, - have your tried the newer 1.0.18 ALSA? Not in repos yet I don't think, but there's install scripts about
<wendy> i dont know what hibernate is, lol
<DasEI> mwilson-: where is there a linux driver ?
<musikgoat|main> ok good
<tritium> wendy: suspend to disk
<wendy> ill do 3 gigs, can that hibernate?
<zombuntu> bbc iplayer on totem for 8.04? anybody?
<musikgoat|main> 1gb
<whyameye> r3dux: thx. I'll look.
<darkbishop> wendy: yeah... tat can hibernate...
<DasEI> !paste > Guest9146
<ubottu> Guest9146, please see my private message
<wendy> done!
<wendy> oh here is my next question
<musikgoat|main> wendy: you need as much swap as RAM, then you can hibernate
<darkbishop> plus she already got 4gb or ram
<Chrisie> zombuntu: flash playback only for the Beeb iplayer: anything downloaded is Windows DRM
<duckabolo> [Laptop sound] - has anyone experience sound issues in hp laptop using 8.10 ?
<kindofabuzz> how come i don't even have the option to hibernate?
<JustinL545> How do I restart the x server in command line if my x window is frozen?
<musikgoat|main> kindofabuzz: because your buzzed?
<wendy> so im going to create my first partition, i put END or BEGinning?
<scunizi> beginning
<musikgoat|main> kindofabuzz: ;-)  j/k
<duckabolo> [Laptop sound] - it's been a while, i am struggling to get sound working (*sigh*)
<kindofabuzz> musikgoat|main, not really, but kindof
<wendy> scunizi: you sure?
<musikgoat|main> ba da bum
<wendy> i mean remembr this is a partition of 1 hard drive
<r3dux> duckabolo, - I couldn't get any sound in .10 till I used new 1.0.18 ALSA
<r3dux> "in 8.10"
<scunizi> wendy, just cascade them.. the first one you create is at the beginning of the free space
<wendy> ohhhh i see its the BEGINNING of the free space
<duckabolo> r3dux: i've tried using the oss on the support, that didn't work either
<Zemus> Hello, everyone. I'm experiencing an extremely bizarre GRUB error. I have outlined it here: http://pastebin.ca/1261064 . I think a number of you will find it strange and interesting, and either way I will appreciate any help you are willing to give me.
<Peddy1> How do I list all installed packages with apt-get, so I can grep for certain package names?
<spree> I am having a problem with logging into Gnome. I have to enter Gnome in safe mode. Here's my .xsession-errors  http://pastebin.com/m4e77e3c8  What should I do to fix the problem?
<Zemus> In short, GRUB will not load, except for an odd bug I've found that allows it to load. Details in the pastebin.
<JustinL545> How do I restart the x server from command line if my x window is frozen? ...any one knows?
<duckabolo> r3dux: from a fresh install, i could hear the drumming during login screen... afterwards i get nothing.
<r3dux> duckabolo, - grab yourself a new alsa install script - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695
 * V1psta is away: I'm busy
<musikgoat|main> duckabolo: i just fixed my sound problem, does this command give you any output? speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav -l1
<Pici> !away > V1psta
<ubottu> V1psta, please see my private message
<Zemus> Any ideas? Anyone at all?
<DasEI> Peddy1:see :
 * V1psta is back (gone 00:00:01)
<DasEI> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<V1psta> oh shutup, I was turning it off lol
<duckabolo> musikgoat|main : im getting errors with that command
<musikgoat|main> !paste | duckabolo
<ubottu> duckabolo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<duckabolo> musikgoat|main : i have followed the instructions on the open sound support and make install that tho
<sudobash> im trying 173 instead of 177
<Zemus> Has anyone looked at my problem yet? http://pastebin.ca/1261064
<kindofabuzz> why do I not even have the option to hibernate?
<ssalas92> need help!!!!
<duckabolo> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74121/
<Peddy1> DasEI: Is there a way to make it say package versions as well?
<ssalas92> can anyone helpme???
<Zemus> ssalas92: This channel is dedicated to helping people. Stop asking if someone will help you and instead tell us what you need help on.
<duckabolo> musikgoat: i wonder if those errors was a result of me uninstalling alsa from open sound support guide?
<musikgoat|main> duckabolo: yes
<wolfspirit> I enabled intrepids proposed repos and I would like to install the 71.86.07 nvidia drivers but 71.86.04 is the only one listed still even though I did a reload.. any ideas?
<ssalas92> i got this:
<ssalas92> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ssalas92> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<musikgoat|main> duckabolo: try sudo apt-get install alsa alsa-tools
<duckabolo> musikgoat: ok.. will do that now
<musikgoat|main> duckabolo: change tools to utils probly
<sudobash> is there a new command to configure xorg for nvidia 173 or 177?
<Peddy1> I want to list all packages that have 'bluetooth' in the package name, how would I do so?
<Dr_willis> sudobash,  i just use the nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig commands... or use an old backed up xorg.conf :)
<duckabolo> musikgoat: it seems i've already got them
<matt____> I can't get soundkonverter to recognize an audio cd...any ideas why?
<doug__> Peddy1, dpkg -l |grep bluetooth
<Peddy1> thanks doug__
<doug__> np
<musikgoat|main> doug__: wouldn't that only show the installed packages?
<musikgoat|main> doug__: or no
<doug__> oh did i miss an all?
<doug__> cos y what i said would show installed pkgs
<freetos00> does anybody know what the kr3b homepage is?
<x1250> I've just discovered that I was using "Tahoma" font only in my mind, since it doesn't ship with msttcorefonts. I would like to know what is the fallback openoffice is using for unexisting fonts, for I want to make that font the default one for writer documents.
<musikgoat|main> doug__: nvm, i think i'm wrong
<matt____> I can't get soundkonverter to recognize an audio cd...any ideas why?
<duckabolo> musikgoat: i went through the guide at : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<Zemus> GRUB won't load when I boot up my system, it just goes straight to linux. Leaving a bootable cd in the drive and then cancelling fixes the problem. Any ideas?
<DasEI> Peddy1:could try option --version with it ( see man dpkg)
<Zemus> Details here: http://pastebin.ca/1261064
<yerchin> How do I open a make file and get it to run as an executable?
<zappitelli16> Does anyone know how to use wine to install exe files? I've located the file and tried to install, it says install wizard is opening, but then never does any advice?
<musikgoat|main> doug__: sudo aptitude search bluetooth   brings up more results that dpkg -l | grep bluetooth
<duckabolo> musikgoat: the speaker icon is muted on my laptop touch-short-cut
<wolfspirit> I'm on ubuntu 8.10 and can't get my geforce2 gts to work in X with the nvidia driver.. I enabled intrepids proposed repos and I would like to install the 71.86.07 nvidia drivers but 71.86.04 is the only one listed still even though I did a reload.. any ideas?  apparently 71.86.04 has issues with xorg 1.5?
<musikgoat|main> duckabolo: that could be the problem :-P
<musikgoat|main> duckabolo: turn it up
<Dr_willis> zappitelli16,  run wine path/to/whatever.exe and look for error messages.. check the wine app data base for the specific app also.
<InfectedWithDrew> wolfspirit, have you tried finding it via google?
<Dr_willis> !appdb | zappitelli16
<duckabolo> musikgoat: it cannot be turned up
<ubottu> zappitelli16: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<doug__> musikgoat|main, im sure it does - what i said just lists installed
<musikgoat|main> doug__: ok, just confirming
<wolfspirit> InfectedWithDrew: I found the blog of the guy who makes envy-ng who said it should be available via those repos
<musikgoat|main> duckabolo: afk for 2 min
<InfectedWithDrew> wolfspirit, so?  Try to find it manually and install it that way.
<duckabolo> musikgoat: the volume control on 'system tray' equivalent isn't muted, but the 'touch pad' short cut on the laptop is muted
<sudobash> 173 and 177 gave this.. this one is from 173: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74124/
<sudobash> any ideas?
<Stargazer> What's the command to (force) change permissions for a flash drive ?
<wolfspirit> InfectedWithDrew: I could.. the point is to keep things specific to what's available in the repos.. cleaner that way.. I could easily go to nvidia's site and probably just compile it
<odditie> Just installed 8.10 and having a few issues. The new networking abilities are nice, USB modem picked right up and connected without any setup, but if there is another connection going, I get no internet through it. Also, I'm going to need a little help getting this communicating with my Windows machine as well.
<Yetiamchosen> You are all useless. :P
<DasEI> Stargazer: chmod or chown on the mount-folder (see man...)
<darkbishop> odditie: network manager will allow only 1 connection at a time.. tats y its use radio botton
<InfectedWithDrew> wolfspirit, repos are never up-to-date.  I'm sorry, but that's a sad fact of life.  I know it's not as clean, but if it's not showing up in the repos, what else are you going to do?
<Chrisie> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<nansub0111> hello, does anyone know how to swap the microphone with the audio outport using alsa? i've been looking through the forums and google but I haven't found anything that indicates so. thanks!
<odditie> It shows both connected, one is wireless and one is wired.
<tuxedocurly> Hey i need some help. Is there any way to get the PC game DOOM 3 to work on ubuntu?
<odditie> But that is good to know darkbishop. Any way around it?
<sinuc> check winehq
<sudobash> tuxedocurly wine works great
<sinuc> they have a database of what runs with wine and how
<sudobash> if you have enough resource
<tuxedocurly> sudobash: will that slow down the game significantly?
<sudobash> maybe
<sinuc> uhm damn 4 hours left then work
<sudobash> depending on your specs
<sinuc> wtf im doing all nite long
<sudobash> lol
<yerchin> guys, where do I type "make" to execute a makefile? i tried it in the directory and it just highlights/runs the makefile
<yerchin> < nub
<sudobash> any look at that pastebin?
<mwilson_> how tough to add more session types to choose from?
<tuxedocurly> sudobash: 2 gb RAM, AMD 64, nvidia  G-force 7600
<odditie> Its a little difficult finding any how-tos for 8.10 and networking right now. Any help on the networking with the windows machine? Do I still need to get Samba?
<sinuc> yerchin: is there a Makefile?
<yerchin> yes
<sinuc> and what does it say?
<sinuc> btw is ther ealso a "configure" file?
<yerchin> no
<overlordpuppy> I'm trying to get my bluetooth headset to show up in the volume manager. How can I do this?
<tuxedocurly> sudobash: How do you think it would run on wine with those specs?
<sudobash> it will run
<sinuc> most procedures go like ./configure; make; make install
<juliet_> execuse me, how can i know if my notebook has a wireless in-built?
<sudobash> but how well?
<yerchin> it says "type make for instructions"
<freetos00> where is kr3b? all the search engines don't list this app neither does sourceforge.net or freshmeat..
<sudobash> linux runs things fast its just that windows is so clutered
<sudobash> and directx
<yerchin> and type 'make here' to install
<yerchin> but I don't know where to type those things
<tuxedocurly> sudobash: alright comrade, thanks
<musikgoat|main> juliet_: you can start with checking in the output of lspci
<DasEI> !burn > freetos00
<ubottu> freetos00, please see my private message
<yerchin> Ah whatever I'll just get the win version and WINE it
<sudobash> vesa doesnt even work
<sudobash> xorg.conf failsafe
<DasEI>  freetos00: sudo apt-get install kr3b
<overlordpuppy> The bluetooth headset works for skype, but it isn't showing in the volume manager meaning I can't use my headset for listening or recording.
<juliet_> sorry for connecting lost
<juliet_> ^_^
<sudobash> maybe this is caused by compiz-fusion?
<juliet_> can someone help me! howto find if my notebook has a wireless device in-built
<sudobash> or is this a driver issue by itself?
<musikgoat|main> juliet_: you can start with checking in the output of lspci
<Stargazer> DasEI, i'm at a los here. i need to change the permissions from root to me in '/media/CRUZER MINI' .
<DasEI> juliet_: lspci
<freetos00> DasEI: thanks
<DasEI> Stargazer: your username ?
<Stargazer> DasEI: stargazer
<DasEI> Stargazer: make sure the dir has no blank cruzer     mini  to cruzer_mini, ... then
<juliet_> yes. I find Ethernet controller,  Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<SeeWhy> hi all
<SeeWhy> I need some gelp
<SeeWhy> help
<Yetiamchosen> Hmm. I think you are all useless.
<Yetiamchosen> SeeWhy: no shit. Ask questions, do not ask if you can get help.
<DasEI> Stargazer: sudo chown Stargazer  /media/cruzer_mini
<SeeWhy> yes
<musikgoat|main> !language | Yetiamchosen
<ubottu> Yetiamchosen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SeeWhy> I'm using Ubuntu with mandriva
<juliet_> DasEI: Does it a wireless device in-built?
<ssalas92> can anyone help me???
<tuxedocurly> ssalas92: whats the problem mate?
<DasEI> juliet:see :
<DasEI> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<musikgoat|main> juliet_: yes, the broadcom is a   wireless adapter
<SeeWhy> I have compaq v3000 laptop, my laptop have some touch volume adjusting button, in Ubuntu it works but in mandriva it isn't
<DasEI> juliet:put the out from lspci there
<DasEI> *put
<juliet_> ok
<SeeWhy> I believe that there is some problem with driver in mandriva, I hope someone can help me to port that driver in Ubuntu to mandriva
<grendal_prime> where do i get the advanced compiz manager?
<DasEI> Stargazer: you know how to rename a folder ? unmount usb first
<musikgoat|main> !ccsm | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<juliet_> DasEI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74127/
<DasEI> juliet: yup. see:
<DasEI> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<kindofabuzz> why do i not have an option to suspend/hibernate?
<basti> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<SeeWhy> ????
<SeeWhy> no one can help ?
<musikgoat|main> DasEI and juliet_, i think thats the broadcom ethernet,  not wireless
<DasEI> ^^ you're right
<musikgoat|main> juliet_: i think you do not have any wireless card identified by the OS
<DasEI> juliet: Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express  is the giganet wired, no other listed
<musikgoat|main> i was mistaken as well
<juliet_> musikgoat|main: you mean if i can see broadcom in the output of lspci, then i have a wireless device in-built?
<juliet_> musikgoat|main: why?
<gaelfx> I had a broken package so I ran "apt-get -f install", and I got a parse error when it was trying to reinstall the package, so I rm'ed the package in question and ran it again, and still got the same parse error. The package is compiz-core, can someone help me figure out what is wrong? I will pastebin the terminal output presently.
<zappitelli16> I have Ubuntu gutsy gibbons, I'm trying to install an exe file from a CDROM using wine. I'm having trouble, any advice???
<DasEI> juliet: you could try hwinfo, too
<musikgoat|main> juliet_: usually broadcom chip is found in wireless cards, but in your case, that is the wired connection
<DasEI> juliet: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<grendal_prime> ya problem is i see nothing in the repos for ither of those
<grendal_prime> this is for 710
<gaelfx> http://pastebin.com/d9a23213
<DasEI> juliet: sudo hwinfo                   ,<<paste that, too
<grendal_prime> i had it installed before..but umm i rebuilt the machine.
<musikgoat|main> !upgrade | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gaelfx> zappitelli16: look up the program on Wine AppDB
<gaelfx> zappitelli16: www.winehq.org also, look for the IRC channel they have listed there, they should be more help
<zappitelli16> thanks!
<gaelfx> np
<juliet_> DasEI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74128/
<gaelfx> has anyone else recently had trouble with compiz-core package? I could really use some advice about how to fix this problem since it disables my video driver
<grendal_prime> ya this is the preinstalled ubuntu that comes with debian, just found the tool for doing that. there is a crapload of perpriatory drivers just wanted to make sure i could do it without it breaking something.
<sudobash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74124/ could someone help me out please... Vesa drivers wont even work xorg.conf.failsafe...
<Lil> alguien sabe donde esta la sala de gnusal?
<gaelfx> !es | Lil
<ubottu> Lil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Lil> ok  thank
<gaelfx> np
<musikgoat|main> juliet_: i don't see anything that says you have a wireless card
<juliet_> musikgoat|main: any other methods to detemine?
<ice-nine> sudobash:  Have you looked at /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<sinuc> if you dont specify the depencies with version in the control file for a deb package, does it just fallback and uses the most current one?
<DasEI> juliet:there only semmes to be one eth - device, so only the wired gigabit-lan
<gaelfx> sinuc: I'm pretty sure you have to specify versions
<DasEI> *seems
<musikgoat|main> juliet_: the command lshw  should only be a more condensed version of hwinfo,  so no
<juliet_> thanks very much
<sudobash> nothing
<musikgoat|main> juliet_: pick up a wireless pcmcia card, they are getting pretty cheap these days
<ngompolan> test
<gaelfx> sinuc: it's part of the name of the package it looks for, besides, it's dangerous not to because there is  no guarantee that the newest package will have the same order as previous ones
<gaelfx> ngompolan: hear you
<sinuc> yea guessed so just wondering i found some control files that dont use it, just looked into some randomly
<sinuc> gaelfx: thx
<ice-nine> sudobash:  What about /var/log/xorg*
<juliet_> :-)
<ludwig__> greetings, has anyone here run wine in 64 bit ubuntu desktop 8.10
<gaelfx> ludwig__: yes, but if you need help with that you might want to check the wine channel
<DasEI>  ludwig__: what for ?
<gaelfx> !wine | ludwig__
<ubottu> ludwig__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ice-nine> ludwig:  i've found that if you don't need the 64 bit, don't use it...
<jimmy_> hey guys, how can I turn off the "!" statements that announce people have joined the channel. Also I am using irssi.
<gaelfx> jimmy_: that depends on which chat client you're using
<gaelfx> sorry!
<kindofabuzz> why do i not have an option to suspend/hibernate?
<gaelfx> I should read fully before I type....
<jimmy_> It is okay, if you are referring to my question.
<zenith> does anybody here from egypt?
<jimmy_> Do you know how to configure it for irssi?
<gaelfx> jimmy_: sorry, I don't use irssi
<ldiamond> Anyone know why libnss_wins makes many applications crash randomly? (Synergy, Firefox, etc)
<jimmy_> that is fine, thanks anyway!
<gaelfx> jimmy_: I know that in pidgin there is an extension that hides extraneous join/part messages
<musikgoat|main> jimmy_: i'm looking for the command for you, but here is a good place to start  http://irssi.org/documentation/manual
<conscience4> why can anybody say to me where are the packadges on linux after instalations  them to do a posteirior instalation?and it is possible to install with only that package? i am saying this cause my ubuntu is damage and i need to install again
<jimmy_> ah.. okay I will check it out. thanks!
<ssorel> kl
<ice-nine> sudobash:  have you tried "intel" as driver?
<gaelfx> conscience4: what is the problem you are having?
<MiladKhajavi> what is the different between AT&T and Intel Assembly mnemonics?
<MiladKhajavi> which is better?
<Randall1> i was planning on getting a Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX and was wondering how well it works on ubuntu since my current card sucks
<yksinaisyyteni> MiladKhajavi: neither.  AT&T is mainly used on Unix, and Intel is mainly used on Windows
<yksinaisyyteni> the AT&T syntax is closer to other non-x86 Unix platforms (e.g. single word instructions, % to denote registers, etc)
<sudobash> what should i apt-get to make sure the xserver is up to date
<conscience4> some program are not funcion rigth
<sudobash> ?
<ice-nine> randall1:  should be better than my 7800gt...   Would like a 280 though
<conscience4> and maybe someone was come into my system
<conscience4> or is but i dout , now
<gaelfx> conscience4: can you pastebin the output when you run "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<AgentK> Hey guys, I have two ubuntu-8.04 servers on my network and one keep dropping it's ssh connections. I can still ping it fine, but I get connection refused for about 20 seconds before I can reconnect. Where do I start looking?
<ice-nine> sudobash:  did you try changing the driver in xorg.conf to intel?
<gaelfx> conscience4: or "sudo apt-get update"
<Randall1> ice-nine: do you know if it works on ubuntu well?
<MiladKhajavi> yksinaisyyteni: it means that I should write my programs in at&t?
<yksinaisyyteni> MiladKhajavi: if you're writing for Unix (including Linux), then yes
<conscience4> gone try
<musikgoat|main> jimmy_: http://grox.net/doc/irssi/http.f0rked.com.public/irssi-docs/help-full.html#IGNORE
<gaelfx> conscience4: do you know about pastebin?
<jimmy_> yes
<conscience4> no i dont
<yerchin> Can anyone tell me the force quit key?
<jimmy_> i am looing at the link you provided.
<jimmy_> can't quite find it
<yksinaisyyteni> most Unix assemblers will understand Intel if told to, but they default to AT&T, and it's what everyone else uses, so it's much easier
<gaelfx> !pastebin | conscience4
<ubottu> conscience4: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tuxedocurly> yerchin: alt+f4?
<ice-nine> randall1:  nvidia support is<was> alot better than ATI for drivers in the past.  Last I heard, they support the new 260/280 cards in linux
<jimmy_> i see
<yerchin> <3 nVidia
<jimmy_> thanks a ton!
<Michael___> Anyone know how to use PuppyLinux? Whisper me if you do.
<sudobash> i didnt try intel but it is nvidia chipset....
<sudobash> let me try
<yerchin> ty tuxedocurly
<tuxedocurly> yerchin: no problem
<sudobash> but I am running xorg.conf.failsafe vesa
<omegaomni> heya!
<omegaomni> i need something.
<jsmidt> anybody from freenode staff around?
<shirish> does anybody know how can I get a list of the UUID's of all paritions on my system
<tuxedocurly> omegaomni: well dont keep it hidden
<DasEI> shirish: sudo blkid
<musikgoat|main> jimmy_: i use  /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<omegaomni> that network connection thingy that should be on my panel..is gone.
<omegaomni> it just up and dissapeared.
<shirish> DasEI: thank you :)
 * shirish out
<ice-nine> omegaomni: try right clicking on panel and choosing "add to panel"   you should be able to find it in the list.
<yerchin> I've noticed that my linux partition gives slower 3D performance, is there any way to up it?
<gaelfx> omegaomni: is it available under System->Preferences->Network Settings?
<lombelico> http://creditdebtlife.com/wp-content/uploads/hottie-girl-no-thong.jpg
<musikgoat|main> !offtopic | lombelico
<ubottu> lombelico: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mrwizard> anyone know how to switch the keybindings for alt and control?
<mrwizard> just switched from os x, and my muscle memory is driving me nuts
<MiladKhajav1> yksinaisyyteni: this is intel assembly program but I can assemble it in linux http://paste.ubuntu.com/74138/
<conscience4> i now just click firestarter but them say an error of someone listen to my system
<conscience4> or user session
<DasEI>  mrwizard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  (or was it just console ?)
<xenos901> is there anyway outside of wine to get shockwave working
<jimmy_> i tried the ignore command and now there are no messages
<jimmy_> i suppose it didn't work right
<jimmy_> if people are responding to me then i must have ignored all messages some how
<pjKevin> i love ubuntu
<conscience4> me 2
<tuxedocurly> mrwizard: system ---> Preferences ---> Keyboard shortcuts
<musikgoat|main> jimmy_: i use  /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<jimmy_> hi guys! can you hear me?
<BobPenguin> hello there. The filesystem of my usb mp3 player is kaput. I remember I repaired this same problem using some command line app some months ago, but cant remember the name of the app now. Anybody dos know what app I could use?
<DasEI> no, jimmy
<conscience4> it is possible to see if somebody is trying or in my system ?
<DasEI> no, jimmy_
<tuxedocurly> Hey anyone, is there a way i can install jazz the jackrabbit on ubuntu?! (either that or commander keen or monster bash)
<tuxedocurly> Any way at alllll
<ldiamond> anyone know where programs are installed in ubuntu (when using aptitude)?
<panfist> i was wondering where i could read up on what ctrl characters are used at the command line...like ctrl-z stops a process...how do i get back into it? what other ctrl chars are there?
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: you can check your processes for any telnet or ssh processes running
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: ps aux
<cdeszaq> Does anyone know why Apache would not resolve a URL with %3f in it, but will resolve it if a ? is used instead?
<tritium> ldiamond: same place as when using apt-get or synaptic.  dpkg -L <packagename> to list files in a package.  Most binaries are in /usr/bin/
<n8tuser> panfist-> gnome-keybinding-properties
<tuxedocurly> @@# How do i install skype on ubuntu? #@@
<ldiamond> this one is in /usr/share, well
<ldiamond> or thats just the doc...
<panfist> also, i am trying to use the command "at," and its like i can schedule commands but i am always at the "at" prompt and I can't figure out how to get back out to the bash prompt
<conscience4> what it would say if was somebody in?
<panfist> thanks n8tuser
<musikgoat|main> ldiamond: synaptic also can show you all the directories that are installed for a package
<cdeszaq> panfist: try "exit"
<panfist> n8tuser i am not really interested in the gnome keyboard shortcuts, but the terminal keyboard shortcuts
<Serva> Hi, when I am trying to install Ubuntu with the ISO image - it is falling off to a initramfs (busybox) shell or something.. what could be the problem
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: if there are any ssh or telnet sessions running, and you are not running them, then someone is
<panfist> cdeszaq i tried that and it didnt work, but could that be because of what i entered before? like "." "q" "quit"
<tuxedocurly> anyone know how to install skype on ubuntu? i get an error every time i try to install it
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: pastebin your results of that command
<conscience4> hald-runner ?
<DasEI> Serva:checked cd for defects ?
<cdeszaq> panfist: Which shell...bash, korn, c, tsh, zsh?
<panfist> cdeszaq bash
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: don't worry about that
<Serva> DasEI, yes - no defects whatsoever
<musikgoat|main> panfist: man at
<cdeszaq> panfist: google bash ctrl commands
<panfist> cdeszaq thanks
<DasEI> Serva:also md5 right ?
<musikgoat|main> cdeszaq: its ctrl+c
<musikgoat|main> but that will end the prompt
<tuxedocurly> =|
<Serva> whats md5
<musikgoat|main> panfist: the at command is waiting for more input
<panfist> musikgoat|main i read that twice...i guess i must be missing something...i am ADD
<musikgoat|main> panfist: man at
<DasEI> Serva:see:
<DasEI> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tuxedocurly> How do i install Doom 3 onlinux?
<Ashex> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tuxedocurly> on linux*
<Serva> DasEI, I am checking that right now
<n8tuser> panfist-> bind -P
<DasEI> Serva:also, which version did you try ? 8.10 or hardy ; what a machine is it ?
<panfist> n8tuser perfect thank you
<tuxedocurly> how do i get to the WINE configuration menu?
<whyameye> how do I build from an SConstruct file?
<srikanth> How to play swf files in ubuntu? I am not able to play it in mplayer or vlc or in totem
<musikgoat|main> tuxedocurly: applications -> wine -> configure wine
<srikanth> which codec need to be installed in my box .>?
<tuxedocurly> oh O.O stupid me, THANKS
<conscience4> i just past
<conscience4> Ubuntu Pastebin
<conscience4> Paste from conscience4 at Wed, 19 Nov 2008 01:51:45 +0100
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: whats the url?
<conscience4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74142/
<Eressolar> srikanth: Use a web browser to view .swf
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: open your terminal to full screen, and type the command again,
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: and paste it
<srikanth> Eressolar, Thank  you .. working .. :)
<conscience4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74143/
<BobPenguin> Anyone has had experiences with TestDisk and usb mp3 players?
<musikgoat|main> conscience4:from the looks of it, there is no ssh or telnet sessions open, so no one is remotely in your box
<conscience4> ok, i dont if i say that i am with withelist trafic on firewall
<dataflow> how am i able to see the chmod settings for the directories and files? And if i have aliesed a directory do i have to chmod both alias or just the source?
<mrwizard> tuxedocurly: thank you very much
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: whaat?
<conscience4> if i take it off and if firewall say some entrance can i paste again?
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: if you are using ufw correctly, than no one can access your box, period
<musikgoat|main> (from the outside)
<conscience4> on the firestarter i had put outbound traffic policy with restritive by default, withelist trafic
<yerchin> f
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: whitelist?
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: then you should not have to worry
<conscience4> yeah but i can do so much litle
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: wait, outbound?
<conscience4> yes
<conscience4> i am going to try open it
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: you do not want to restrict outbound traffic, you want to restrict inbound traffic
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: if you are trying to protect your box from intruders
<conscience4> maybe at this time the "hacker is asleep" maybe not i do not know
<dataflow> you guys? anyone know how to see what the files are chmoded to?
<conscience4> ok
<dataflow> ls -aux isnt working for me
<musikgoat|main> dataflow: ps aux ?
<dataflow> this will show my processes right?
<dataflow> i
<musikgoat|main> dataflow: sorry, no
<dataflow> i'm trying to set my /cgi-bin/ dir
<dataflow> apache is not giving me permition
<musikgoat|main> ls -al
<dataflow> all lemme see
<dataflow> musikgoat|main, right on
<dataflow> thanks
<musikgoat|main> all and list, gives you the owner and permissions
<musikgoat|main> dataflow: yw
<conscience4> what is afs3-callback ?
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: you do not have to worry about all the processes running in the ps command, you'll spend all night wondering
<P_Kable> anybody has static IP working on intrepid ?
<P_Kable> network-manager won't keep my setting at reboot on I go back to dhcp
<musikgoat|main> s/list/long
<zappitelli16> I'm a newb and I need help installing a webcam, my boyfriend bought it for me without checking linux compatibility, I need to install an exe configuration file from the CDROM, does ne one know if this is worth dicking around with?
<conscience4> and what about transmission
<Great_Gatsby> is there a way i can get something to like a once a day remind where i can type a command and it will go through this site http://www.taoteching.org/chapters/44.htm  and read one of the passages
<conscience4> i am locking at firestarter
<musikgoat|main> conscience4: Name   afs3-callback      Description   callbacks to cache managers
<govinda> anyone with intel 3945abg working on intrepid?
<Berzerker> hi, I'm having a problem getting sound to work: Ibex, Late 2008 Macbook Pro
<porter1> Great_Gatsby, you could write a simple Perl script to scra[e the page
<nitin> hi all
<Great_Gatsby> i dont know perl
<porter1> Read a tutorial online about how to screen scrape a website.
<nitin> i changed the mount point of one of my partitions to /datadrive from nautilus and now the partition wont mount
<musikgoat|main> Great_Gatsby: perl is a great language,  follow porter1's advice
<nitin> where can i change the mount point without the GUI?
<zappitelli16> Hi, I'm a newb and I need help installing a webcam, my boyfriend bought it for me without checking linux compatibility, I need to install an exe file from the CDROM, I know wine won't work, does ne one know if this is worth dicking around with?
<Twigman> Hi all. I have a problem where all opengl applications crash with sigabrt when trying to draw the window
<musikgoat|main> nitin: /etc/fstab
<Twigman> I'm using an nvidia card. Anyone heard of this before?
<nitin> yes there is nothing there
<conscience4> there is a channel that talk about stuff about helping the world?
<nitin> i mean it contains only details about cdrom and stuff
<P_Kable> zappitelli16=> what is the webcam ?
<musikgoat|main> nitin /etc/mtab ?
<Berzerker> hi, I'm having a problem getting sound to work: 8.10, Late 2008 Macbook Pro
<Twigman> Just pasting two linkes: glClear(16640, 0x4400002, 0x95ad50c, 0xb7e667ab, 0xb7e82de8 <unfinished ...>
<Twigman> --- SIGABRT (Aborted) ---
<zappitelli16> a Clique Communications Hue HD webcam, I don't know what the chipset is and the website is currently inaccessible
<Twigman> that's for the ltrace...
<musikgoat|main> nitin: sorry, thats something with gvfs, i'm not sure how to fix that
<Twigman> it's ticking me off because I can't use compiz ;)
<P_Kable> zappitelli16=> lsusb will give you the chipset
<nitin> oh ok
<n8tuser> nitin mount point is a directory, you wan to change it?
<P_Kable> nobody uses static IP ?
<P_Kable> on intrepid ?
<zappitelli16> what does that mean? sorry, until now my linux demands were pretty basic.
<P_Kable> zappitelli16=> open a terminal and type lsusb
<n8tuser> P_Kable-> what is the issue?
<Twigman> P_Kable: I tried! It sucks. I created a new interface and then selected the other connection every time I logged in..
<P_Kable> zappitelli16=> that will list all usb devices plugged on your system
<musikgoat|main> P_Kable: there is a bug,  use /etc/network/interfaces  for now
<ldiamond> How do I make my C++ compiler stop treating warnings like errors???
<P_Kable> Twigman=> yeah
<P_Kable> musikgoat|main=> sucks
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> can you kindly visit #C  for that kind of topic ?
<zappitelli16> okay that was lowercase L? susb?
<P_Kable> So I have to uninstall the damn network-manager package ?
<Twigman> so... anyone know why any opengl apps crash with sigabrt when doing glClear ? :)
<Berzerker> anyone?
<P_Kable> lsusb zappitelli16
<musikgoat|main> P_Kable: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/259214
<ldiamond> n8tuser, #C isnt the right place, this is the right place.
<nitin> see is have 2 partitions and whenever i mount them, first to be mounted becomes /media/disk and second /media/disk2, I want to assign fixed mount points. I know i can do it with fstab or something but then i tried nautilus and i dont know y its not mounting
<jimmio> Any command line utils to convert .flac files to 320 Kbps Mp3? I ripped two CDs in WinAmp in Windows as .flac...
<ldiamond> n8tuser, I'm trying to build something from source and something somewhere turned this thing flag ON. I want it off
<conscience4> there is a channel that talk about helping the world?
<conscience4> [04:09] <conscience4> also there is a channel about mental health or something i think i becaming paroinc
<Elda> Hello
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> those folk in #C knows more about compilation than here
<conscience4> *paranoic
<musikgoat|main> ldiamond: and alot (most?) of them are *nix users
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> or you may man gcc and read up on it
<Melik> guys whats the ubuntu off topic channel?
<scientes> can i build a kernel module for another kernel by forging the uname -r output?
<musikgoat|main> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zappitelli16> entered lsusb all I got was Bus 005 Device 012: ID 0c45:6282 Microdia
<tuxedocurly> #3
<musikgoat|main> zappitelli16: 0c45:6282  is the hardware id, you can try googling that and the name for whatever your problem was
<zappitelli16> okay thanks
<darkdeeper> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tuxedocurly> how do i install programs to an externam hard drive for later use on ubuntu. (for instance, i DL a program and want it to install to an external hard drive, can i do this?)
<musikgoat|main> darkdeeper: you should install a logging tool :-P
<musikgoat|main> if your darkbishop
<n8tuser> tuxedocurly-> if its  deb package, just stash it in that external drive
<LostInSpac1> Good people: I'm trying to install Informix Dynamic Server database (compatible with Ubuntu 6.06). I've installed all prereqs, but the install script does nothing. Does anyone have any experience with such?
<darkdeeper> musikgoat|main:yeah its me.. i was login at my pc.. but now im at my labtop.how do i install a logging tool?
<tuxedocurly> n8tuser: but if i open the .deb package, will it install to THAT external drive or to my primary internal drive?
<musikgoat|main> darkdeeper: what irc client?
<Elda> !ubotu restricted codecs|elda
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cdeszaq> Does anyone know why Apache would give a 404 error for a URL with %3f in it, but will behave correctly if a ? is used instead?
<darkdeeper> musikgoat|main: XChat-GNOME 0.24.1
<Elda> Meh wish I could remember how to use ubotu hhah
<nitin> which file does nautilus modify when we change the mount point of a volume from its properties section
<n8tuser> tuxedocurly-> i think dpkg has an option for where it can be installed, i dont know off hand, man dpkg  please
<zappitelli16> I googled 0c45:6282 and Hue HD Webcam and google came up with 0 results
<Elda> !codecs|Elda
<ubottu> Elda, please see my private message
<nitin> if ur webcam is a uvc thing
<nitin> just recompile and install the drivers
<tuxedocurly> n8tuser: so how do i configure dpkg so that it can do that?
<nitin> it works for me
<nitin> :)
<musikgoat|main> darkdeeper: i dont use xchat, but i'm sure someone here knows of a logger for xchat, it could even be built in
<zappitelli16> nitin are you talking to me?
<n8tuser> tuxedocurly-> i think dpkg has an option for where it can be installed, i dont know off hand, man dpkg  please
<darkdeeper> musikgoat|main: lemma check at it 1st.. thx anyway
<mwilson_> Ok, XFi drivers workin.  anyone has a problem, let me know.
<musikgoat|main> darkdeeper: meh, i'm just messin with you
<tuxedocurly> n8tuser: if i google it do u think ill be able to find it then?
<doraemon> ??
<n8tuser> tuxedocurly-> fat chance you will :)
<Great_Gatsby> whats a good book for beginning perl?
<musikgoat|main> zappitelli16: http://pennsyvlania.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921153
<tuxedocurly> n8tuser: how come
<musikgoat|main> Great_Gatsby: http://www.perl.com/pub/a/2000/10/begperl1.html
<P_Kable> musikgoat|main=> so this bug is still unresolved after all this time ?
<doraemon> hello
<pepperjack> hello teeming masses
<musikgoat|main> P_Kable: i believe so
<spartan-087_> can some one help me i need to munt a "iso dvd movie"? how do i do that
<mon^rch> anyone here successfully set up quake 2?
<n8tuser> tuxedocurly-> you are not making sense
<pepperjack> spartan-087_: mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /mnt   or somesuch
<P_Kable> musikgoat|main=> do you know if I can rollback to network-manager 0.6 on intrepid ?
<nitin> zappi: I am talking to everybody :D but no answers
<musikgoat|main> P_Kable: you can check in #ubuntu-bugs to see if there is any progress or patches found, but likely it would be there on launchpad
<musikgoat|main> P_Kable: i'm not sure
<doraemon> how to know where program locate in application
<spartan-087_> i got a iso dvd from my bro i have ubuntu 8.1
<tuxedocurly> n8user: alright lets clear all of this up, i want to install programs to an external hard drive, and you said the dpkg had some sort of setting in it where it gavee me the option of where to save it. How do i do that?
<musikgoat|main> tuxedocurly: are you short on disk space?
<tuxedocurly> m: yesusikgoat|main
<Devourer> Has anyone here used recordmydesktop?
<tuxedocurly> ﻿musikgoat|main: yes
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem getting sound to work on my late 2008 macbook pro, I'm on 8.10
<joanki123> i don't know if this is the right place to ask this, but is there a way to print screen?
<joanki123> i'm using ubuntu of course
<joanki123> and my f11 doesn't work
<pepperjack> joanki123: coulple of ways. i usually just use gimp for that
<musikgoat|main> tuxedocurly: instead of attempting to move your installation on the external disk,  you should make a mount of the USB disk, and put what ever is cluttering up your root directory on the usb disk
<tuxedocurly> ﻿musikgoat|main: how?
<tuxedocurly> ﻿musikgoat|main: can u give me  a step by step of what to do?
<musikgoat|main> joanki123: easily!   press the print screen button
<Elda> Meh anyone know how I would go about finding a codec for stations which are streamed?
<musikgoat|main> tuxedocurly: sure, let me try to find something for you
<Elda> I installed the restricted codecs patch but this has given me nothing :><
<tuxedocurly> ﻿musikgoat|main: thank you
<pepperjack> Elda: if theyre not using mp3 then ignore them :) there are enough decent stations out there
<Elda> Ive tried this with MULTIPLE streams
<Elda> so yeah
<Elda> Its somehting on my side
<pepperjack> Elda: can you play mp3 files?
<Elda> let me find one to test with
<nitin> brb
<musikgoat|main> tuxedocurly: really, you just have to attach a usb disk, and start putting stuff on it.   how much disk space do you have internally?
<spartan-087_> i need to mont a iso imige of a dvd in ubuntu
<tuxedocurly> ﻿musikgoat|main:can we go to private so i can explain this easier?
<MadButcher> install isomount
<conscience4> yesterday i had gone to fedora.org and apear a strange thing but sometime later typed again and appear again, is there something that ubuntu that was something against federo, and if is so what is it?
<pepperjack> spartan-087_: /msg ubottu iso
<Elda> Rofl nope, Id not installed mp3 support
<Elda> Will do so after I install the updates for this
<pepperjack> Elda: :)
<pepperjack> Elda: check out streamripper it is very handy
<Great_Gatsby> can someone help me
<Great_Gatsby> my sound just suddenly stopped working
<U258> try to install a wireless usb adapter. any suggestion? i plugin a usb, but no re-action
<MadButcher> kill pulseaudio
<Elda> Will do, ty pepperjack :)
<U258> help
<Great_Gatsby> * Stopping Music Player Daemon mpd                                                                                                                                            [ OK ]
<Great_Gatsby>  * Starting Music Player Daemon mpd      ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Great_Gatsby> how do i get sound back
<MadButcher> Gatsby, try killing pulseaudio
<Great_Gatsby> its not in my process list MadButcher
<U258> anyone help me to setup "billion 3012G" wireless usb adaper, please ?
<U258> or, would you like to suggest another usb adapter? or pci adpter ?
<jebblue> ﻿Great_Gatsby on 8.04 I had to so into System | Preferences | Sound Preferences and set everything explicitly to Alsa. Then I moved /etc/init.d/pulseaudio to /root/bin in case I ever need it
<DiiPhantom> with that program do iopen an .avi file?
<pepperjack> DiiPhantom: that is a matter of preference
<MadButcher> How about a system reboot?
<DiiPhantom> amarok?
<Great_Gatsby> a system reboot will work
<DiiPhantom> idk any programs im new  here
<pepperjack> DiiPhantom: but mplayer or vlc are my favorite
<Great_Gatsby> but i want to get sound back without having to reboot
<doraemon112> co' ai o viet nam ko vay
<MadButcher> Or may be another program using the sound card?
<DiiPhantom> vlc! let me look for it in synaptic
<drakeman> Hello, good night, pleasee somebody help me to recover my 1152x864 resolution! i dont know how to get it back, i tried everything, reconfigure xserver, enabling ati propietarty drivers, disabling, adding modes to xorg.conf, and nothing works!! any have any other advice for me pleaseeee
<DiiPhantom> ty didnt know it was here in ubuntu
<mon^rch> vlc rules
<pepperjack> DiiPhantom: yes mplayer rules though :)
<doraemon112> oh pls help me get custom option in visuall effect tab
<DiiPhantom> mplayer?
<DiiPhantom> will try it too!
<Elda> I'm semi emo.... my laptop's GPU is going out (in part why Im on linux atm as it would not handle Vista without BSODing at trying to load the drivers) and I may either be looking at replacing the GPU or getting a new lappy :(
<DiiPhantom> how can i see at what speed im downloading with synaptic?
<Elda> And I'm quite attached to this one
<drakeman> please anyone who have patience to help me with this?
<Elda> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LF|KDE> how do you copy the contents of a directory into another one?
<MadButcher> Gatsby, may be some other app is using the sound card
<Elda> Oh nm.. you did ask
<Elda> Drakeman try removing your drivers and readding them?
<drakeman> i already did it
<mon^rch> where can I get xmms?
<LF|KDE> how do you copy the contents of a directory into another one?
<drakeman> three days ago i have my resolutin, then i run some command in aticonfig tu display the computer image in my tv
<pepperjack> LF|KDE: cp dir/* newdir/   or cp -r dir/ newdir/ to copy the whole dir :)
<drakeman> after that i dont have my 1152 resolution
<jakes> looking editor for tomtom ov2 files, thanks
<usser> mon^rch, xmms is not supported anymore it is reccomended that u use audacious
<DiiPhantom> daym! it looks beautiful! i love ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MadButcher> ?r is for recursive, rigth?:P
<LF|KDE> ty
<jebblue> ﻿LF|KDE you can use Nautilus which is like Explorer if you coem from Windows or at the command line?
<jebblue> ﻿LF|KDE nm
<drakeman> Elda: another idea to configure this xorg.conf file or i dont know just adding the resolution manually i dont know
<Elda> No idea drakeman sorry :(
 * Elda is an Nvidia girl
<MadButcher> haha :D
<jakes> looking editor for tomtom ov2 files, help
<drakeman> Elda: Thanks! anyways, for your time! :D ohhh a girl? i admire you hehe
<Elda> For a laptop GPU is a 9600m GS any good anyone know?
<Elda> lol, no reason to admire me... I'm just another computer user
<Elda> I just enjoy linux, and am enjoying ubuntu xD
<fus10nx> If I have a playlist that plays 5 files, is there a way to log how often mplayer is playing those files to a database or a flat file?
<drakeman> Elda: yeahh, girls use windows!
<doraemon112> how old are you Elda
<pepperjack> Elda: i use an old s3 from i found in a bin from 1996 so yeah from my perspecive that is pretty good
<drakeman> Elda: sorry that was my thought
<drakeman> haha
<DiiPhantom> how do i install a program with wine?
<mon^rch> usser: audacious looks like xmms doesn't it? and it can use plugins too?
<Elda> 24.... don't see why my age plays in to this....
<DiiPhantom> i want to install serv-u
<doraemon112> just click this frogram
<doraemon112> yes
<Elda> Am semi new to linux, as I've been using it solidly for about 8 or so months
<doraemon112>  i 'm 23
<drakeman> DiiPhantom: if you have the .exe files just double click it
<Elda> So I am not a GENIUS when it comes to linux but I can make my way around fairly enough
<DiiPhantom> just double click the .exe?
<MadButcher> use wine install.exe
<freetos00> dd if=/dev/dvd of=blah.iso bs=1000000   what determines the 1000000 number?
<MadButcher> in a terminal, wine setup.exe
<drakeman> DiiPhantom: in my case works with double click
<usser> mon^rch, yes almost exactly like it, it can use skins from winamp and xmms, and yes there are plugins
<Elda> Rember wine setup.exe not sudo or kdesu
<DiiPhantom> i have the program installed inthe windows partition, can i run it from there?>
<Elda> Yes DiiPhantom
<dataflow> Does apache automatically hash a srm.conf? I am not familiar with it at all and I don't see it any place on this machine.
<drakeman> DiiPhantom: i installed dreamweaver in that way.........
<HIV_3ala2> hi
<mon^rch> ty usser
<Elda> For the longest time I had a shared partition between Vista nad Ubuntu where I installed my files
<drakeman> DiiPhantom: you need to have the exe installer!
<DiiPhantom> how can i run it from whre it is?
<doraemon112> omg, but i try to install window media player ^^
<Elda> make your way to the directory it is in
<DiiPhantom> Elda: how can i do it?
<dataflow> referring to a cgi apache permitions prob w/ ubuntu
<doraemon112> unsuccess ^^
<MadButcher> Yeah, i play doom with wine, doom is installed on a windows partition
<Elda> cd .. cd media cd name of your drive volume, and cd to whatever directory your ar in
<Elda> *are
<DiiPhantom> ok
<Elda> cd, and dir are your friend xD
<doraemon112> unbuntu can't play music in many site :)
<Elda> cd .. takes you up a directory
<DiiPhantom> lol ive learned :)
<DiiPhantom> let me get there
<DiiPhantom> one sec
<Elda> cd nameofdir would take you to the folder nameofdir
<WispPa3> hi all, i have an old system that wont upgrade beyond gutsy, cant get past dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18094 package `xserver-xorg-video-newport'.  how do i fix?
<Elda> and dir lists everything
<abo> hi
<dataflow> hi abo. ask away
<jimmy_> hi
<dataflow> bots?
<abo> I have lost all my bookmarks in the last update of fireforx
<HIV_3ala2> lol
<abo> firefox*
<usser> WispPa3, just purge that package sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-newport
<DiiPhantom> Elda:  can i msg private u?
<pepperjack> WispPa3: this may not seem helpful but you could just tar /home and install clean :)
<Elda> DiiPhantom, depends... what about?
<tuxedocurly> Hey is anyone willing to help me with MAJOR XP problems?
<DiiPhantom> uhm, how i know the letter of the drive?
<drakeman> tuxedocurly: problems with xp?
<dataflow> has anyone ever chmoded their cgi-bin dir only to have apache still bitch about permitions?
<Elda> For example, if it is to discuss "personal things" no :P  I save that type of stuff for rl ;)
<MadButcher> Major xp problems?
<jimmy_> does anyone know how to restore irssi to orignal defaults
<Elda> If linux related yes then by all means do
<tuxedocurly> yeah
<WispPa3> usser: Package xserver-xorg-video-newport is not installed, so not removed
<ddgoose> !windows
<doraemon112> Eled, u are girl ??
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<drakeman> tuxedocurly: type your problem
<dataflow> #xp
<DiiPhantom> ok ty
<HIV_3ala2> hello
<drakeman> hey anyone with xperience in xorg.conf, display drivers
<LF|KDE> jimmy delete the .irssi folder and reinstall irssi
<pepperjack> drakeman: whats the problem?
<usser> WispPa3, open that file and see whats up with line 18094
<HIV_3ala2> I have a lil  quetion
<jimmy_> great! thanks!
<LoveTruth> is there an alarm program for Ubuntu?
<usser> WispPa3, might be something simple
<tuxedocurly> well, i tried to back up my system after i did a total system restart, but since i did my complete system restart, i cant save any programs, get on the net, do anything with windows
<ddgoose> LoveTruth, what kind of alarm? like an alarm clock?
<MadButcher> that is odd
<pepperjack> LoveTruth: sleep 1232131;cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<dataflow> drakeman,  what are you working on?
<tuxedocurly> =\
<usser> LoveTruth, at
<mon^rch> hey, yeah is there an alarm clock available in the repos?
<dataflow> tuxedocurly, were you running vista?
<tuxedocurly> dataflow: no, xp
<ddgoose> yeah -> sudo apt-get install alarm-clock
<HIV_3ala2> guys If I haave used  vesa settings to install the system....would I be able to get my driver worrk on its package?
<doraemon112> hard to begin with ubuntu, i had use windows for more than ten years...
<LoveTruth> ddgoose, yes to alert me of evetns at certain times
<MadButcher> There must be an alarm clock. Dunno the name, tho
<pepperjack> just use sleep or at command
<usser> LoveTruth, at rhythmbox alarm.mp3 HH:MM
<LoveTruth> usser, what>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>???
<LoveTruth>  sudo apt-get install alarm-clock ??
<MadButcher> You can use Exaile with the alarm clock plugin :P
<shinoj> he is joking
<dataflow> chron rhythmbox alarm.mp3 to wake up =]
<dataflow> lol
<tuxedocurly> and if anyone thinks they can help and needs more detailed info on what happened, private msg me
<abo> during the last automatic update, mysql update caused an error, and firefox lost all my bookmarks, anyone can help?
<ddgoose> alarm-clock - a gnome based alarm clock
<drakeman> dataflow: i have problems with my display resolutions, three days ago i have my 1152x864 pixels, but i ran a command in aticonfig to display a clone image in my tv, it works, but now my highest resolution is 1024x768 pixels, i tried everyting, reconfigure, reinstall drivers, deactivade propiertary drivers, activating, add the modes manually in xorg, and nothing works, any advice?
<ddgoose> pretty self evident
<pepperjack> an alarm clock would be like someones first project in programming 101 there are any num of ways :)
<usser> LoveTruth, you can use at to act as an alarm
<dataflow> "Hello, sleepyhead!"
<ddgoose> drakeman, did you try deactivating the tv display?
<mrpockets> how noisy is it in here?
<LoveTruth> mrpockets, very
<dataflow> everyone's working on their ubuntu tonight =]
<WispPa3> usser:  line 18094 was a blank line nothing wrong
<shinoj> our day has started, not night here
<dataflow> it's nice to see... i end up learning so much more although there are time's where i never get my problem fixed
<RyanPrior> If I put an Ubuntu livecd in my computer, but I have a graphics card which isn't supported by open source drivers, will I be able to use the software still?
<MadButcher> Ok, gotta go. Read ya later. :D
<HIV_3ala2> ppl
<m3lawren> Is there any way to force Ubuntu to update /dev/disk/by-uuid? I just created a new LVM partition and it isn't showing up in there.
<usser> WispPa3, weird can u pastebin surrounding 10-15 lines
<shinoj>  RyanPrior: what card is in you r system
<dataflow> Repost- Has anyone ever chmoded their cgi-bin dir only to have apache still bitch about permitions?
<HIV_3ala2> I have a problem
<Jordan_U> RyanPrior: Most likely yes, it should fall back to the generic vesa driver
<drakeman> ddgoose: my tv display is disable
<pepperjack> RyanPrior: or god forbid that new failsafe thing
<drakeman> ddgoose: but i cannot get my resolution back, it dont even appear in the resolutions lists
<dataflow> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Sister_Blue> hello  i have a pc that has fedora on it but there is a ram problem of only 128 available. I just recently got a copy of ubuntu minimal cd burnt and want to load that onto that machine why doesn't the ubuntu cd automatically start up when i restart the computer with fedora? what do i need to do?
<shyam> how to change root passwd in ubantu 5.10
<shyam> pls help
<shyam> once i change from grub
<HIV_3ala2> If I use vesa setting on installation
<HIV_3ala2> after installation
<HIV_3ala2> how could I change it?
<ddgoose> drakeman, try changing the refresh rate and see if more modes show up
<n8tuser> m3lawren-> try to see if    /etc/init.d/hal  restart would update that
<shinoj>  drakeman:  you may need to manually edit the xorg file
<queermo> How can i mount NFS on startup?
<ddgoose> refresh rate dropdown
<m3lawren> n8tuser: Didn't seem to work. The times on the other symlinks in there didn't get updated either.
<pepperjack> HIV_3ala2: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  just scroll down to vesa and change to whatever or use dpkg --reconfigure (or however you say reconfig for dpkg)
<orci> shyam, it is ubuntu and there is no root password
<drakeman> shinoj: i tried that, adding Modes in a subSection "display" to the xorg file, but the system dont take care of that info
<shyam> but how to get into root shell
<pdah> quit
<ddgoose> HIV_3ala2, it would be dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<shyam> with out that
<n8tuser> m3lawren-> the /dev/block/*  didnt get any updates?
<pdah> connect irc.mozilla.org
<shinoj>  drakeman: wierd
<LoveTruth> ddgoose, alarm-clock is perfect thanks :) just what I wanted
<drakeman> ddgoose: y just have one refresh rate 60hz
<orci> shyam, sudo -s
<orci> and type your user's password
<m3lawren> n8tuser: /dev/block/* holds a symlink to my new partition, as does /dev/disk/by-id
<n8tuser> m3lawren-> the /dev/disk/*  didnt get any updates rahter?
<shinoj> LoveTruth: what did you do to set up the alarm colck?
<n8tuser> m3lawren-> so did it do it or not?
<LoveTruth> shinoj, what u mean?   sudo apt-get install alarm-clock
<orci> shyam, may I ask why?
<ddgoose> drakeman, what ati gpu do you have?
<m3lawren> n8tuser: /dev/disk/by-id has it, but /dev/disk/by-uuid doesn't
<shinoj> LoveTruth: did it work?
<drakeman> ddgoose: Ati Radeon X700 Pcie
<shyam> thank u
<shyam> its working
<shinoj> LoveTruth:  ok, i will also do this commad thanks
<yuri_> hey, is it worth upgrading to 8.10 from .04? have most of the bugs been squashed?
<Shoopuf> Does anyone know how to have different background on each side of the cube? One cube face = one background
<cwe_sweet> huy
<LoveTruth> shinoj, yes workls good
<pepperjack> yuri_: most of the bugs are always squashed. except the ones that bite you :)
<shyam> thank u orci
<cwe_sweet> 69522hy
<shinoj> yuri_:  there is lots of bugs still waiting to be cleared in 8.10 , so i would advice you to stick with 8.4
<cak054> dont know about bugs but this system is working really good 8.10 rocks
<drakeman> i dont know what to do, i dont thing i have to reinstall my all system to fix that
<shinoj> yuri_:  8.4 is more stable and with less bug
<MTecknology> How can I see how much I'm dloading/uploading?
<cak054> its not a bug its a feature
<shinoj> MTecknology:  in torrent?
<Sister_Blue> hello   how do i format a drive that has fedora on it and load up an ubuntu minimal version ??
<MTecknology> shinoj: network usage
<wos> can anyone tell me how to monitor what is going through my network?
<raven> wos, if u mean packetwise, try wireshark
<orci> Sister_Blue, do you have ubuntu cdrom?
<usser> wos, wireshark
<drakeman> :(
<pepperjack> wos: wireshark
<Roasted> My system doesn't pick up my flash drive. Yet my flash drive works on this system in Vista. However, this system in Ubuntu Intrepid 64 bit picks up my external hard drive, mouse, printer, wireless adapter, etc all by usb... but not my flash drive. My flash drive is brand new and worked fine for 3 weeks till two nights ago. lsusb shows nothing about the flash drive. Also - I tried three live CDs, hardy 64, intrepid 32, and intrepid 64.
<Roasted>  All three of those LiveCDs dont pick up my flash drive now either. What gives?
<Sister_Blue> orci yes
<wos> raven im not that advanced
<yuri_> shinoj: ok. ill stick with it until it is obsoloete
<shinoj> MTecknology:  right click on the panal, click on add to panel, select system monitor
<LF|KDE> wos download nmap
<wos> is there something simpler than wireshark
<conrad_> hey guys, i need help setting up openssh-server on ubuntu-- first problem is it isn't in the apt-get installer
<MTecknology> shinoj: command line
<wos> nmap?
<MTecknology> wos: h on
<raven> wos, there's a console tool that just shows speed and number of bytes either way, but i cannot recall its name atm
<wos> is that in the repositories?
<orci> wos, check out wireshark
<raven> nmap is much more difficult than wireshark, wos
<conrad_> i can't find ssh anywhere in the repositories
<MTecknology> raven: that's what I'm looking for the name of :P
<pepperjack> conrad_: openssh-server is in the base repo
<wos> wireshark is too advanced for me
<Jordan_U> conrad_: How are you trying to install it?
<orci> Sister_Blue, just boot from the cdrom and choose defaults
<shinoj> MTecknology: sorry i dont know. wait for someone who knws it
<MTecknology> shinoj: lol
<conrad_> sudo apt-get install openssh-server doesn't work
<orci> Sister_Blue, you'll lose everything on your hard drive and get a fresh copy of ubuntu
<raven> MTecknology, i was just using it to test network speed by piping zeroes like two weeks ago...
<MTecknology> there
<MTecknology> netstat -i -c can do what we want
<Sister_Blue> orci when i tried to boot from the cdrom the cd did not respond  instead the fedora system started up ??
<MTecknology> not pretty though
<Jordan_U> conrad_: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, make sure you haven't disabled main
<wos> i just installed a bootleg version of windows vista 64 and want to see if theres some kind of malware clogging up my internet connection. does anyone know how to do this?
<raven> yeah but tht's really ghetto, MTecknology, there's a pretty program for it
<EMPulse>  # security
<conrad_> oh wow... okay, after running updates it finds it..
<orci> wos, you ahve to admit that the topic you are interested in is an advanced topic
<conrad_> nevermind, sorry to bother!
<n8tuser> m3lawren-> try and see if    udevinfo -q all -n sdX  X being your lvm
<wos> orci not really, i just want to see if some program is using my bandwidth
<orci> Sister_Blue, your system bios has to be adjusted to boot from cdrom, currently no matter what it boots from the hard drive
<EMPulse> !say ##ubuntu hello
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raven> i want something fun and technical to do, anyone got any ideas?
<usser> wos, thats what u use wireshark for
<orci> wos, I am not aware of any other software sorry
<Sister_Blue> orci  i have changed that setting in bios already
<conrad_> I have a question about SSH-- can I set it up so I have a different (very long) password for my ssh access but keep a short admin password for sudo functions?
<wos> would anyone be so kind to assist me in private using wireshark?
<MTecknology> wos: I'm looking for the exact same thing. I'll let you know if I find it
<usser> wos, or firestarter lets u see whats connected to and from your computer
<Roasted> can anybody help me figure out what is wrong with my system recognizing my flash drive? I know my flash drive works... yet ubuntu wont recognize it
<usser> wos, but its not as detailed\
<tieTYT2> you can put ubuntu on laptops right?
<raven> im on one right now, tietyt2
<pepperjack> tieTYT2: yep
<pdah> @Roasted : tried to force mount yet ?
<Jordan_U> conrad_: You can use a private key for ssh rather than ( or in addition to ) a password
<wos> usser could you help me with wireshark? just for a bit
<n8tuser> wos-> kindly visit #networking for that kind of request
<Roasted> pdah - gparted does not pick up my flash drive, nor does sudo fdisk -l... otherwise I'd try to force mount it.
<pepperjack> tieTYT2: if you're wondering how it will go for yours do a search for the laptop model on ubuntuforums.org
<tieTYT2> is there a list of computers I can buy that will install ubuntu to without any issues?
<usser> wos, im going to sleep sorry
<ddgoose> raven, try to get microsoft reader to work under wine on intrepid, it would be technical but maybe not so much fun
<tieTYT2> i'm thinking of buying a laptop
<conrad_> Jordan_U: that is, accept access from only specific ip addresses?
<MTecknology> !info iftop | wos
<ubottu> wos: iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-8 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 104 kB
<tieTYT2> great, thanks
<bicchi> Where can i find the packages that are been considered for upgrade? Like the pre-release updates.
<m3lawren> n8tuser: Just to clarify, I already have logical volumes set up and working fine on this LVM volume group, I just created a new logical volume on the same volume group, formatted it, and it doesn't show up.
<wartalker> when i restart, one daemon warn me to enter password, how i solve it
<pepperjack> tieTYT2: some laptops come preinstalled with ubuntu also. there are some nice smaller companies and of course dell
<ddgoose> drakeman, maybe try wiping out your .aticonfig directory and starting over?
<n8tuser> m3lawren-> it does not show up where?
<MTecknology> !info bwm-ng | wos
<ubottu> wos: bwm-ng (source: bwm-ng): small and simple console-based bandwidth monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-2 (intrepid), package size 37 kB, installed size 148 kB
<pepperjack> tieTYT2: get nvidia or intel gpu
<MTecknology> wos: I like second better
<drakeman> ddgoose: let me try that
<drakeman> thanks
<Roasted> pdah - any other ideas?
<m3lawren> n8tuser: Sorry, the new logical volume does now show up in /dev/disk/by-uuid for some reason.
<m3lawren> n8tuser: ...it appears that it has arbitrarily been created in the past few moments. Thanks for your help. :)
<n8tuser> m3lawren-> well try as root,  udevcontrol reload_rules  and see if those get updated
<sargento> Can I launch a Gnome launchpad only with command, I haven't got one when I startup
<raven> sargento: alt+f2?
<n8tuser> m3lawren-> i guess it does take a while to create the table entries for your LVM
<sargento> Thanks raven, I'll try it right away
<fus10nx> Is there a way to automate alsamixer so it mutes at certain times?
<sligocki> can someone help me troubleshoot a sound issue.
<sligocki> new install of 8.10 on a gateway, but no audio.
<sligocki> tried alsamixer settings (worked on earlier installs). Any ideas?
<Shadoukun> Whenever I mute my mic in 'Playback' it also mutes in 'Recording'. How do I make it stop doing that? :P
<tieTYT2> pepperjack: does a Intel GMA 4500M fall under that category?
<ddgoose> fus10nx, what do you mean at certain times?
<n8tuser> fus10nx-> use of cron to shut it perhaps?
<maxagaz> I begin to ate ubuntu... pidgin quit short after I lauch it, firefox doesn't open my bookmark anymore, nor my modules...
<m3lawren> n8tuser: Apparently. It was just surprising that other locations such as /dev/disk/by-id were updated quickly while /dev/disk/by-uuid took its time. Either way, it works now, so I'm happy. :)
<pepperjack> tieTYT2: yeah
<tieTYT2> so if it has intel in the name of the graphics card, i'm safe?
<pepperjack> tieTYT2: honestly nvidia has best drivers atm
<tieTYT2> or is it more complicate than that?
<tieTYT2> oh
<pepperjack> tieTYT2: but intel is a safe bet
<jimmy_> yo
<Guest76250> yo
<sligocki> is that a no?
<jimmy_> NEEL?
<drakeman> ddgoose: no luck, look this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/74163/
<DiiPhantom> is there a task manager here :)
<DiiPhantom> i mean in ubuntu?
<pepperjack> DiiPhantom: yeah i think it is called literally task manager in the settings sorry i dont know gnome
<raven> DiiPhantom, Menu->System->System Monitor
<DiiPhantom> ty
<raven> System Tools*
<pepperjack> well i was close
<sargento> raven: I tried alt + F2 and it is to execute a process, but a need to know which one creates a new lauchpad to access Applications, Places, System, etc.
<raven> gnome-panel
<raven> sargento
<mrpockets> how do you clear a printers que?
<raven> i dont use physical media, dunno a damn thing about dvd, cd, printers, etc,..
<raven> :p
<jimmy_> dcc guest76250
<bicchi> Where can i find the packages that are been considered for upgrade? Like the pre-release updates.
<sargento> Thanks again, raven, I did it but it seems not to wok at all
<LF|Irssi> me too raven im not a hardware guru, i do use dvd player once in awhile though :)
<raven> i just hook laptop to TV with HDMI
<raven> and play my movies and shows with VLC
<raven> :p
<Shadoukun> When I mute my mic in the "Playback' tab of the volume controls, it also mutes in the 'Recording' tab. How do I fix it?
<viridian> .com
<raven> wow, shameless ad
<raven> :/
<tritium> raven: your laptop supports HDMI audio?  If so, which make/model?
<raven> no audio, just video
<raven> u need an nvidia 9 series or above for tht
<pepperjack> Shadoukun: you can do it in alsamixer instead use the f* keys to go between playback and capture
<raven> or a radeon 48xx
<raven> tritium chek out the newer vers of my series, gateway fx
<jimmy_> hi
<raven> gf9 series ones shud do it
<tritium> raven: thanks
<raven> newer video cards have built-in sound cards
<Shadoukun> F* keys?
<raven> for things like that
<raven> Shadoukun, the function keys
<luke-jr> nVidia ftl
<raven> nvidia ftw.
<raven> you're in a linux channel sir
<raven> :/
<raven> nvidia + linux = happy
<HIV_3ala2> i got nvidia
<drakeman> ddgoose: any idea?
<fus10nx> Can anyone point me in the right direction for logging each time mplayer plays a file?
<HIV_3ala2> but it doesnt boot right with the new ubuntu
<fus10nx> i've bene trying to solve the problem for a while now
<gigel2006> How is it possible that my built in ath9k card for my laptop only detects connections with 150PWR and above. I never seen it detect one with a power lower than 150. Any ideas ?
<Shadoukun> What do you mean use the function keys? >< Pardon my ignorance.
<raven> fus10nx, its aa bit of a ghetto solution, but if Last.FM supports mplayer and ur talkin bout music..
<HIV_3ala2> raven:what ubuntu u have?\
<raven> HIV_3ala2, 8.10 ofc
<raven> i stay w/ the times
<fus10nx> Raven: what do u mean?
<HIV_3ala2> raven:did it boot right with nvidia?
<fus10nx> I just have a playlist with x amount of movie clips that loop for 18 hours a day. I want to log each time a movie is played so I can gereneate reports
<raven> fus10nx, last.fm scrobbles music u listen to to their website, and if ur playing music in mplayer, and last.fm supports mplayer, u cud pull logs from their site that way
<raven> HIV_3ala2, yes
<fus10nx> and say, OK, 1.mpg has play x amount of times and at these times
<HIV_3ala2> raven:I mean on installation
<raven> yes
<fus10nx> oh ha ha i think that's way more than I want to do
<raven> it showed proper res and everything
<raven> then i installed the nvidia drivers and still fine
<HIV_3ala2> raven:why not mine?
<raven> what gf u got
<fus10nx> I just figured I could watch the folder in which my files are contained and see when they are accessed
<raven> i 8800m
<mau> hii
<mau> hii
<HIV_3ala2> raven:I have 7300gs
<pepperjack> mau: hello
<raven> i shunned nvidia everything after gf4 until gf8
<raven> so i dunno
<raven> have u tried installing the official drivers
<raven> ?
<Arenlor> Hello all, I can't seem to connect to my wireless network, though wired is fine, it has a wep key and even though I enter that it doesn't connect. http://pastebin.com/d222e2c15 is my syslog of it.
<HIV_3ala2> raven: not yet
<raven> Arenlor, try wicd - fixed that for me
<raven> Arenlor, google it, install the deb, be happy
<HIV_3ala2> raven: It boot with the vesa settings
<raven> HIV_3ala2, so try that
<HIV_3ala2> raven: but what about after installation?
<HIV_3ala2> raven: just download driver pack,,,it will be fix?
 * V1psta is away: I'm busy
<wbmj> Arenlor: are you trying to connect wireless with wired connected?
<tritium> V1psta: please disable that
<raven> HIV_3ala2, goto nvidia.com, download drivers for linux x86 autodetect, then run the script in a console (with X shut down)
<raven> if it complains and u cant get X to shut own
<raven> just type startx
<sargento> raven, do you know if it is normal that my ubuntu sometimes "pause" when I use Amarok + Amsn + Mozilla??
<raven> and the file it mentions
<raven> delete it
<pepperjack> Arenlor: try something like sudo iwconfig ath0 essid "routername" key 2131231283123;dhclient ath0
<Arenlor> wbmj that syslog has that yes, but it doesn't work either way
 * V1psta is back (gone 00:00:01)
<raven> sargento: no idea.
<tritium> HIV_3ala2, raven: note that we odn't recommend or support nvidia.com downloads.  There are ubuntu-packaged nvidia drivers.
<tritium> s/odn't/don't
<raven> tritium: well, i do recommend them
<V1psta> thats why it did it
<raven> the ubuntu-packaged ones don't give full functionalityt
<wbmj> Arlenor: did you disconnect the wired then logout/in
<raven> and i'm volunteer support
<raven> :p
<HIV_3ala2> tritium: my problem is weird
<sargento> Is there any way I can improve my Ubuntu speed ?
<tritium> !enter | raven (also, friendly reminder)
<ubottu> raven (also, friendly reminder): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Arenlor> wbmj yes I did
<raven> tritium, bad habit.
<HIV_3ala2> tritium: coz I got nvidia and I need vesa  to install
<tritium> HIV_3ala2: do as you please, but note that you'll get less support here with nvidia.com downloads
<HIV_3ala2> tritium: okay np
<raven> HIV_3ala2, i use them, they work, but do what ya want mate
<HIV_3ala2> raven: but one more check
<HIV_3ala2> raven: If I have used vesa settings to install ubuntu
<raven> the nvidia drivers edit ur xorg.conf and back it up
<HIV_3ala2> raven: then after installation,,,,,should the pack do the rest?
<raven> so it'll set it up for u, then if it doesnt work, u can just restore it
<HIV_3ala2> raven: should I edit xorg?
<raven> it will edit it for u
<HIV_3ala2> raven: I feel it hard
<raven> no idea what u mean HIV_3ala2
<HIV_3ala2> raven: I mean xorg editing needs correct steps
<raven> the drivers come in a shell script, and the shell script edits xorg for u
<HIV_3ala2> raven: i am a noob on ubuntu
<pepperjack> HIV_3ala2: the big part of nvidia install is not editing xorg. that is fairly easy
<HIV_3ala2> ok
<pepperjack> besides the packages to all that for you
<user__> hello
<raven> get the drivers, then hit ctrl+alt+f1, log in, cd to where the .sh file is, type "sh *.sh', then go thru the steps
<HIV_3ala2> nice
<raven> if the sh file complains about x being running, type "startx", it will mention some file in /tmp, rm it
<user__> is there a way to get firefox nightly builds?
<raven> then try again
<user__> in .deb
<dvd__> can someone help me please?
<raven> user__, dont think so, but why not just build it?
<HIV_3ala2> heh
<raven> !ask dvd__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dvd__
<HIV_3ala2> feel stupid
<raven> !ask | dvd__
<ubottu> dvd__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<user__> ok i'll try that
<HIV_3ala2> using  windows xp makes u stupid
<raven> !help | dvd__
<ubottu> dvd__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<raven> gah
<raven> i dont know the right line
<raven> "be specific", dvd__
<dataflow> there is something in my confs making anything with *.pl 403 Forbidden. Anyone know where this problem might be?
<pepperjack> HIV_3ala2: id suggest copying down the steps if youre doing a manual nvidia driver install.  9/10 times its ok but if youre not familiar with command line it could pose a problem for you
<dvd__> !ask Can I use ps versions > CS2 under wine?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HIV_3ala2> pepperjack: ok
<raven> dvd__, google "wine appdb" and search there
<HIV_3ala2> so
<user__> and after i install the nightly build will i be able to update it from within firefox?
<HIV_3ala2> I am goin to the other pc to inztall the sys
<raven> user__,  yes
<Rave1_> Hi all I am in the process of setting partionsfor a new install I have 4GB Ram in that box do I really need a swap partion
<raven> no
<tritium> Rave1_: do you intend to hibernate?
<sunapi386> LOL wtf is this guy doing http://scienceblogs.com/dispatches/2008/11/funniest_video_ever.php
<raven> Rave1_, u only need swap if <1GB
<raven> imo
<tritium> sug1: stay on topic
<raven> sunapi386, **
<tritium> Rave1_: you need swap > RAM in order to suspend to disk
<Rave1_> tritium probly no
<sug1> tritium: me?
<tritium> sug1: no, sorry.  That was intended for sunapi386.
<sunapi386> ;p
<Rave1_> OK thanks first time I have had over 1 gb to use
<raven> i run 2 and 3GB systems
<raven> and they run flawlessly with no swap
<tritium> Rave1_: if it were a laptop, you'd probably want swap so you could hibernate it.
<ccfreak2k> Rave1_, if you run out of physical RAM, you'd need the swap space; otherwise, the kernel would start killing processes until there's some free memory.
<Rave1_> just bought this computer played with visa 5min and started to install ubuntu
<Rave1_> it is a desktop
<raven> hibernating is silly IMO\
<raven> boot time is nothing
<raven> ccfreak2k, when does that ever happen? i once built wine and something else at the same time and didnt run out of ram..
<ccfreak2k> raven, depends on your computer.
<ccfreak2k> And what you're running.
<raven> 3gibz, compiz, gnome, themes, music, weather applet..
<user__> if you get firefox nightly build from here  http://www.squarefree.com/burningedge/  - it's allready installed, just unpack and execute
<raven> and arbitrary compiling
<raven> :p
<ccfreak2k> I'm saying it CAN happen, and it actually did on one of my servers.
<SpideySpirit> Hi All!! After installing Ubuntu Intrepid 8.10 firefox connected to the internet via my ADSL router modem, after I installed VBox and configured Host Interfaces for guest OS XP, Ubuntu doesn't see the internet, however, my VBox Windows XP guest surfs ok. I'm confused, does anyone know how to solve this??
<SpideySpirit> Another Newbie
<ccfreak2k> Actually, it didn't so much run out of RAM as the disk cache took up around 3 of 4GB of RAM.
<raven> SpideySpirit, wht happens when u close the vbox?
<SpideySpirit> still no access, both b4 & after
<sgraham> grrrrrrrrrrr, upgraded this thing from 710 to 804 and no audio...mtherfkr
<raven> SpideySpirit, no idea.
<raven> sgraham, try 810?
<sgraham> dell inspiron 1420
<tritium> sgraham: careful with the language
<Rave1_> wellI will Never use wine or such and I am not really much on compiz  either .Fairly lowexpectectation user
<sug1> tritium: it's oh kay. :D
<raven> i love wine AND compiz
<raven> and combining them..
<sgraham> ya raven ive heard alot of bad things about that version on this machine
<raven> sgraham, duno.
<sgraham> it has several perpriatery drivers for it..videocard
<zerosleep> fuck
<raven> sgraham, u cud try getting rid of pulseaudio, it sucks on 804
<ccfreak2k> Wine is pretty ok, but IME tends to be hit-or-miss as far as if a given program will actually run acceptably.
<tritium> !language | zerosleep
<ubottu> zerosleep: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zerosleep> eat a bag of dicks
<raven> LOL.
<jann> 1
<sgraham> ya i read somwhere to get rid of in and install esound?
<raven> i use alsa, but pretty much any older linux sound system will work well on 804
<raven> well, i use pulseaudio now i think, with 810
<raven> but when i used 804..
<Shadoukun> When I mute my mic in the "Playback' tab of the volume controls, it also mutes in the 'Recording' tab. How do I fix it? I tried using alsamixer as was suggested, but it still did it.
<sgraham> alright tried that i think i need an xreboot thoug brb
<chiefwigms> hey guys - i looked on the forums, but modifying the xorg.conf file doesn't seem to work - anyone know a way disable touch tapping, short of recompiling a kernel with a modified alps.c file
<MTecknology> !coc | wobblywu
<ubottu> wobblywu: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<conscience4>  i did an powerpoint slide show with oppenoffice now i want to tranform into video, it is possible?
<MTecknology> !coc | wos
<ubottu> wos: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MTecknology> wobblywu: sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whyameye> chiefwigms: you tried the MaxTapTime 0 trick in xorg?
<chiefwigms> yep
<chiefwigms> nothin
<chiefwigms> i gave the alps file a symbolic rule
<chiefwigms> just incase the event switched
<eross> in terms of developing apps on ubuntu, what's the catch to ultimate++?  There has to be a gotcha somewhere.
<tlab> does anyone have a package for pidgin 2.5.2 ?
<whyameye> chiefwigms: is there an option to disable in mouse props in Gnome? (There is for me.)
<Asad2005> how to extract a list of all installed packages from 8.04 amd64 and install them on to 32bit 8.10
<nikhil> hi
<raven> ne1 know how to get a gnome global menu that wud work with browsers :p
<DiiPhantom> Elda: you still here?
<DiiPhantom> anyone knows how to change which OS to start up?
<DiiPhantom> default is ubuntu, how can i change it?
<raven> ah
<raven> DiiPhantom, moment
<chiefwigms> why: nope
<chiefwigms> doesn't work :(
<pepperjack> DiiPhantom: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  change the default 0 value
<tritium> DiiPhantom: /boot/grub/menu.lst has a "default" entry
<raven> gah, u found the filepath first pepperjack
<raven> :/
<conscience4>  what is the easiest edit video with photos on linux?
<raven> conscience4, ?
<conscience4> i want to make a video with photos and the programs i have tryied didnt worked
<raven> dont know one to do that on linux native
<raven> sorry
<Elda> Im here
<DiiPhantom> wo whoch option though?
<conscience4> maybe its my ubuntu that is damadge
<conscience4> i do not know
<Elda> What's going on?
<DiiPhantom> trying top change boot os order
<DiiPhantom> from ubuntu to windows xp
<Elda> Dii do you have a grub menu on startup?
<DiiPhantom> yea
<Elda> One sec
<DiiPhantom> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst thye just told me this
<conscience4> anyway thanks
<tritium> DiiPhantom: did you read /boot/grub/menu.lst?  In addition to a numeric argument, you can specify "saved".
<rakib> Hi is it possible to see history command with time stamp ?
<rakib> I have exported HISTTIMEFORMAT="%F %T "
<rakib> and now see that all the previous commands in history showing with today's timestamp
<rakib> Is it possible to show actual time stamp ?
<FloodBot2> rakib: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elda> Dii yep
<conrad_> I need help setting up a raid 1 array with two drives that already had a raid1 setup between them
<Elda> Id say kdesu though... but that is for kubuntu right?
<conrad_> Using mdadm..
<rakib> FloodBot2: I should use pastebin for making question ?
 * Elda likes the command kdesu ;_;
<tritium> Elda: yes
<DiiPhantom> it worked here but idk what to put
<DiiPhantom> it says # on /dev/sdb1 for my windows xp pro
<pepperjack> DiiPhantom: bear in mind that Elda is used to an inferior DE so the commands suggested are likely to be less than ideal ;p
<dvd__> ffs, the only problem photoshop had were the windows fonts.
<DiiPhantom> pepperjack: wat do i put?
<sgraham> that didnt do it..this blows
<Elda> Bah.... and pepperjack is a troll >.>
<edajai> just curious.. is there any work being done on delta deb upgrades??
<raven> sgraham, sorry to hear tat
<raven> sgraham, :/
<Elda> He's emo as I like my laptop and thus used it for my games ;)
<pepperjack> DiiPhantom: so in menu.lst each title entry is one entry starting counting at 0 so the first ubuntu entry is 0 the second is 1 and so on you need to count down to the xp entry and then default 4 or whatever
<DiiPhantom> omg! thank you!
<DiiPhantom> lol
<pepperjack> Elda: im not ashamed to be emo
<tritium> DiiPhantom: that number will change (increase) as kernel updates are installed, which is why I recommended the "saved" option instead.
<Elda> :P
<DiiPhantom> idk wat u mean wish "saved"
<sgraham> webcam works though thats amazing that they got that right.
<Elda> pepperjack, though I've yet to figure out what you mean by DE >.>
<Elda> Ah nm
<tritium> DiiPhantom: please use English words to communicate.  The "saved" option is described in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Elda> Desktop environment
 * raven pokes the emo with a stick
<pepperjack> Elda: we have a 'special' room for kde users you know :)
<Elda> Bleh well I'm using Ubuntu atm, as I can't stand kde 4
<pepperjack> DiiPhantom: long term what tritium says is correct
<gradin> anybody else having massive problems with the latest kernel install?
<raven> no?
<gradin> http://pastebin.ca/1261162
<Elda> I just like kdesu, as it references a fun anime speech reference xD
<gradin> i ran aptitude upgrade and it puked and died on me :(
<raven> Elda, yeah kde4 really broke the KDE pattern
<raven> i liked KDE3 a lot
<raven> ..
<gradin> i rebooted and now my onboard wireless card and graphics card for my laptop don't work :(
<Elda> The way they handled the desktop kind of bugged me
<Elda> I like having a desktop that's actually my desktop
<gradin> i'm stuck at 800x600 resolution and no wifi ;.;
<DiiPhantom> to better understand you tritium, do you mean to put savedefault 4?
<tritium> gradin: looks like your linux-restricted-modules didn't configure.  Please run "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"
<raven> gradin, reinstall graphics drivers or re-edit xorg.conf, then reinstall wifi driver
<DiiPhantom> instead of default 4?
<DiiPhantom> 4 is the option i want
<sgraham> alot of things support the idea that the users get removed from the audio group. but..well i dont see an audio group on this box...
<tritium> DiiPhantom: no, I'm suggesting you use the "saved" option
<raven> gradin, go with what tritium said, he knows more
<raven> :p
<raven> bout ubuntu
<demonspork> wootoff today
<raven> woot?
<tritium> raven: nah, just trying to help
<raven> i wasnt being sarcastic
<tritium> I know.
<Logikos> hi when trying to instal samba and wine i get a few errors that the required files could not be found on the server, i pasted them here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74171/ ... ideas?
<demonspork> raven, woot.com
<DiiPhantom> what you are saying doesnt make sense to me
<sgraham> ya i just looked at the /etc/passwd file and there is no audio group.  how the hell dows that happen?
<gradin> tritium: http://pastebin.ca/1261165
<tritium> DiiPhantom: please read the description in /boot/grub/menu.lst.  It's described there.
<DiiPhantom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74172/
<sgraham> grrrrrrrrr i cant add myself to a group that does not exist.
<DiiPhantom> thats what i see
<tritium> gradin: please try "sudo apt-get -f install" now
<raven> sgraham, but u CAN make a group exist
<tritium> DiiPhantom: correct.  Now, read it.
<raven> :p
<DiiPhantom> so my question is, instead of the 0, is that where you are telling me to put saved?
<DiiPhantom> omg
<pepperjack> sgraham: that would be difficult
<tritium> DiiPhantom: focus on lines 5 and 6
<DiiPhantom> i dont get it.... i can put saved but then how does it know that #4 is my saved?
<tritium> sgraham: the audio group would be listed in /etc/group
<transporter> guys any one used gnome here
<sgraham> well yess i can create a groupe but i really dont....hold on
<tritium> sgraham: it should be created already
<pepperjack> transporter: most everyone here is using gnome :)
<Lunks> Can I run a program with a different GTK theme?
<Lunks> I'd like to run just OO applications with the default Human theme
<sgraham> that would be somewhat different than what im use to..sorry hold on
<tritium> DiiPhantom: when you boot, in grub, you can save the default
<gradin> tritium: http://pastebin.ca/1261166
<transporter> k meet me in private chat pepperjack
<pepperjack> not me im in fbsd using flux atm
<sgraham> crap, audio group does exist and i am in it.
<sgraham> grrrrrrrrr
<tritium> gradin:  Please run "sudo dpkg --configure --pending" once again
<tritium> sgraham: as expected
<raven> sgraham, try alsa instead of esound?
<raven> sgraham, ru sure its not the driver?
<sgraham> raven i have no idea what the problem is.  This machine i got with ubuntu preinstalled.  so as far has how to troubleshoot the problem...im just lost.
<user__> why doesn't it play continuously whn i play a youtube video in firefox?
<tritium> sgraham: start here:
<tritium> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<raven> sgraham, if all else fails, using 8.10 instead of 8.04 wud let us help u more easily..
<fus10nx> Is there a way to schedule muting alsamixer at different times of the day?
<raven> well, it wud help ME help u
<raven> cant speak for others
<sgraham> there is no volume control. it just errors and says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<raven> driver problem then
<tritium> %dict wud
<pepperjack> fus10nx: the `at` command for example or a cron job
<gradin> tritium: http://pastebin.ca/1261168
<raven> sgraham, type lspci and pastebin the contents for us
<sgraham> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74176/
<tritium> gradin: not sure, then
<gradin> :(
<gradin> anyway i can go back to how i had it before?
<sgraham> raven you get that past address ok?
<raven> sgraham, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<raven> yeah
<user__> why doesn't it play continuously whn i play a youtube video in firefox?how can i fix this?
<raven> intel stuff should work out of the box pretty easy on ubuntu
<tritium> gradin: can you run "sudo update-grub" successfully?
<raven> were i in ur shoes, i'd upgrade to 8.10, but i'm not an expert.
<gradin> tritium: no
<raven> if u do want to do that, i believe sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<raven> is wut u wud run
<gradin> tritium: sudo aptitude --reinstall update-grub?
<tritium> gradin: no
<versatilis> I have a Compaq Presario SG3370IL Desktop. Its panel has inbuilt speakers. I find that whenever I plug in my headphones, the sound comes out of both the inbuilt speakers and the headphones instead of just the headphones. I am using Ubuntu 8.04. I googled to no avail. Please give me a pointer to solve this problem.
<sgraham> this thing is pretty picky, allot of the pacages for the hardware come from repos at dell.
<raven> that COULD be ur problem :/
<raven> hehe
<sgraham> sooo...im leary of upgrading it to an unsupported version and 810 at this point 810 is unsupported by them.
<raven> but u cud just as easily add those repos to a newer v. of ubuntu
<raven> sgraham, thats up to u mate, do what u think is best
<raven> im just throwing my 2 cents in
<gradin> tritium: so...
<tritium> gradin: I'm out of ideas.  Looks like update-grub is what's failing, preventing one of the packages from being configured properly
<sgraham> ya, i use this thing for allot of work.  Im getting quezy about having it non functional just for the past hour honestly.
<heihaier> How to download scim-make-table source?
<gradin> tritium: line 1413 reads     cat $menu.new > $menu
<tritium> gradin: yes, I looked at it already
<tritium> gradin: is your /boot partition full, by chance?
<versatilis> Anyone?
<sgraham> Im allot more comfortable with the straight up debian distro.  I know how to compile mods and stuff using module-assisant this buntu stuff just confusses me alot.
<gradin> tritium: uh i don't think so...
<gradin> tritium: wubi install
<Cpudan80> Anyone know why mouse keys get reenabled every time I reboot?
<tritium> sgraham: ubuntu also has module-assistant
<raven> versatilis, there may be a better fix for u, but u cud goto a onsole and use alsamixer to turn down the speaker or headphone depending on wut ur using (or right click the volume nd open volume control for gui)
<Cpudan80> They are quite annoying -- I like using the number pad
 * tritium notes the strange use of the non-word "allot"
<gradin> tritium: so it doesn't show on df -h
<gradin> tritium: is there another way to check?
<tritium> gradin: I've never used wubi, as I don't use windows at all.
<versatilis> raven, I have already tried that..this problem is similar to the problem I faced on 7.10 on a compaq C700 laptop. I think the alsa drivers are culprit.
<gradin> tritium: nessacary evil in this case... ubuntu sucks asfar as network manager goes...
<tritium> gradin: in what respect?  network-manager works fine in my experience
<sgraham> ok your missing the point, i really dont know where to begin with this simply beacuse i was not there at the beginning.  it came...out o the box with this installed...nevermind.. ill just start with ground 0 and work my way up
<gradin> tritium: ... it forgets valid keys, and doesn't like some networks
<user__> why doesn't it play continuously whn i play a youtube video in firefox?how can i fix this?
<sgraham> thanks for the help guys
<gradin> tritium: but now that my kernel is screwed i'm probably just gonna have to remove the install from windows and then reinstall... :(
<onats> does anyone know about the management software Landscape?
<raven> gradin, u can replace a kernel pretty ez
<lvzimmer> anyone using using intrepid 64bit? the title of the windows disapear?
<tritium> gradin: what release are you running?
<gradin> raven: its not just the kernel... its the modules and the restricted drivers aswell
<raven> yeh.. might as well reinst then
<raven> :p
<gradin> tritium: 8.04
<sgraham> see here is what im talking about
<sgraham>  modprobe snd-hda-intel
<sgraham> WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/updates/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<sgraham> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/updates/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<FloodBot2> sgraham: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * gradin crys cuz hes gonna have to recompile the 802.11eee network stack again for the usb wireless
<transporter> can someone tell me the basics of gnome plz
<raven> sgraham: dmesg | tail
<versatilis> raven, will compiling the newest alsa drivers solve the problem? Or should I ask in some other channel?
<gradin> transporter: point and click
<transporter> nice advice
<transporter> but
<raven> versatilis, someone else here may well b able to help u, but i cant
<transporter> i mean application themes
<transporter> changing the borders and the look how do i do it
<onats> !landscape
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about landscape
<transporter> and how to i tell that gnome is already installed on my sys
<raven> u can change the rest with super+n, transporter xD
<transporter> how do i download themes for my sys'
<versatilis> raven, I asked in ubuntu forums but I got no answer.
<raven> transporter, gnome-look.org
<transporter> super+n????
<raven> it was a joke, but yeah
<tritium> gradin: very odd.  I have 8.04 on my laptop.  No recent kernel updates, and no problems with the last kernel update.
<raven> windows key + n
<transporter> oh
<raven> ;p
<sgraham> raven the last errors say nothing but i here is the snd card info i think you want http://paste.ubuntu.com/74179/
<blue_> please tell me why firefox no longer will load.  It opens in the task bar and then quits.  I had a similar problem with skype after i installed uim.
<transporter> yes i have registered in for gnome-look.org
<transporter> just click download that's it
<sgraham> the point is...come on its broke. and they said because someone upgraded to 810 and it fixed it there closeing the ticket?
<gradin> tritium: what arch?
<aLeSD> hi all
<tritium> gradin: i386
<gradin> tritium: i'm amd64
<raven> sgraham, i strongly suggest u at least replace ur sound drivers, as these seem to suck, but i still say upgrade to 8.10
<tritium> gradin: have you looked to see if there is a bug filed against it?
<sgraham> replace them with what?
<gradin> tritium: yeah i couldn't find anything
<tritium> sgraham: did you try the advice on the wiki page I provided you?
<gradin> tritium: and even then it takes 6 months to get a reply on a bug filed...
<sgraham> i believe so.  what was it again?
<tritium> !sound | sgraham
<ubottu> sgraham: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tritium> gradin: Sorry, I have to go now.  Good luck.
<clinthexa> anyone used BSD in here
<clinthexa> good nitetritium
<aLeSD> mmm
<paijo13> is there any bash script to shutdown ubuntu when network is down?
<raven> clinthexa,  i has used bsd
<clinthexa> thank god raven :)
<versatilis> alright, ciao!
<gradin> reinstall time... sometimes i really hate linux... :(
<lvzimmer> tritium: do you use gnome or kde?
<raven> clinthexa, i used freebsd, and OSX which is based on BSD
<tritium> lvzimmer: gnome
<aLeSD> how could I set that automount allow the read to all the user of the system when it mounts a usbdrive ?
<clinthexa> i ve just installed 7.0 on this very old laptop raven
<Guest45083> treilaninhehehe
<tritium> clinthexa: good night
<clinthexa> same to you tritium
<raven> clinthexa, there IS a ##bsd u know, and probably a #bsd
<raven> er
<raven> #freebsd*
<clinthexa> yeah i did go ther raven and no one is saying anything
<tritium> Good night, gradin.
<lvzimmer> tritium: do you see the title and the buttons on the top of you windows?
<clinthexa> i have ubuntu running on other desktop also
<raven> that is the way of the bsd ppl lol
<clinthexa> lol
<clinthexa> yeah its freaking weird
<raven> :p
<tritium> lvzimmer: yes, and good night
<gradin> tritium: nini
<raven> i liked bsd, but it's program availability is dwarfed by linux
<paijo13> is there any bash script to shutdown ubuntu when network is down?
<clinthexa> i tried installing ubuntu on this laptop
<raven> and its wine support comparatively blows
<clinthexa> yeah i agree with with you Raven
<ccfreak2k> raven, is ELF emulation not enough?
<clinthexa> i just find out that ubuntu has an os for mini laptop
<sgraham> Im now at the point were it wants me to install alsa drivers manually
<raven> ccfreak2k, its nice, but no, it isnt :p
<lvzimmer> tritium: good night
<clinthexa> brb  ... raven
<ccfreak2k> I've never actually used it, but I had heard that it works very well.
<raven> for ordinary apps
<raven> but say, for example, hamachi
<raven> doesnt work.
<ccfreak2k> So it would probably be better to say, "some programs work in Linux but not in BSD."
<Guest45083> teamwiever or etc. for ubuntu ?
<Conexion> Can anybody recommend a good program for editing HTML, CSS, and PHP in Ubuntu?
<raven> ccfreak2k, better than how i put it? opinions opinions..
<seronis> Conexion:   gedit
<raven> brb.
<ccfreak2k> I'd say so.
<Conexion> seronis: Thanks :)
<Conexion> Ha, oh would you look at that... Didn't even see that one
<nickrud> Conexion, or bluefish, my favorite
<Conexion> What advantages does bluefish have?
<nickrud> it's an html editor, tags, etc. gedit is good for syntax highlighting
<prathibha> I am trying speech-dispatcher. When I run "spd-say hello" it is silent. Its not displaying any error message.
<Conexion> Ah, cool. I'll try both :)
<ccfreak2k> Syntax highlighting is a nice thing to have,
<Conexion> Thanks
<Conexion> True
<nickrud> heh. at the minimum
<Conexion> Magnify + Rotate Cube looks funny :P
<nickrud> of course, for all of it including php eclipse is pretty nice: if your machine is reasonably powerful thatis
<sgraham> I think i found the cure
<sgraham> but this is lame..
<sgraham> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound_After_Distribution_Or_Kernel_Upgrade
<ccfreak2k> sgraham, that problem plagues a lot of laptops with Conexant modems I think.
<ccfreak2k> Or Intel sound or something.
<ccfreak2k> It's a specific problem.
<fus10nx> if I run tzselect and select my time zone then ntpdate it still defaults to East Coast AMerican time
<fus10nx> any ideas?
<prathibha> I am trying speech-dispatcher. When I run "spd-say hello" it is silent. Its not displaying any error message.
<nickrud> fus10nx, try using the clock application to set it. right click the date/clock
<OpenPsycho> i dont see my splash screen at boot..if i try usplash my screen goes blank
<raven> fus10nx, u hav to tell it a diff time server i think.. i THINK...
<fus10nx> nevermind
<fus10nx> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<fus10nx> that did it
<OpenPsycho> alt+ctrl+del doesnt seem to work then as well all i see is a blank screen
<Conexion> Did you try ctrl + alt + backspace ?
<Cann0n> how do i get linux on ubuntu?
 * raven hugs Cann0n 
<raven> it will be ok
<darkbishop> ubuntu is linux
<thiebaude> Cann0n: ubuntu is linux
<darkbishop> cann0n: do u mean text base?
<hellotyler> is there some kind of ubuntu newbie chat I could go to ?
<Cann0n> them what is fadora
<nickrud> OpenPsycho, try editing /boot/grub/menu.lst , and removing the word splash from the line # defoptions=quiet splash , then run sudo update-grub . That will remove all splash.
<raven> Cann0n, it is also linux
<thiebaude> Cann0n: fedora
<darkbishop> cann0n: is linux tooo.. diffrent distributer.
<nickrud> hellotyler, this is the place ;)
<Cann0n> i dont get it
<raven> Cann0n, give it time :p
<Cann0n> oh
<JyZyXEL> where do you turn off the use of state decorations for tasks in gnome-panel?
<rusty> whats up
<nickrud> Cann0n, GNU/linux is the combination of the linux kernel and all the other software; each distro uses linux and a selection of gnu (and other) software
<thiebaude> not much,rusty
<Cann0n> ok so what is a kernal
<darkbishop> cann0n: for example.. if linux is windows... then fedora and ubuntu is like win2k server and winXP.. something like tat
<Guest50978> i have a noob question
<OpenPsycho> nickrud, that will remove all the splashes but i want to see splash screen
<hellotyler> i'm virtualizing ubuntu, it seems like a nice OS so far
<OpenPsycho> what i see at my boot is init image not found bla bla bla
<Conexion> What's up Guest50978?
<nickrud> Cann0n, the chuck of software that makes the hardware work, and provides the basic infrastructure for other apps to run nicely together
<Cann0n> darkbishop, so linux and windows are the same???
<darkbishop> cann0n: no
<Guest50978>  my friend just installed ubuntu, he is at the login screen and he doesnt have a clue what to enter for a username or password
<raven> LOL
<nickrud> OpenPsycho, what video card are you using?
<thiebaude> Cann0n: no way
 * raven gives Cann0n a sleeping pill
<Cann0n> darkbishop, then why you say it is
 * raven points toward the corner
<OpenPsycho> Intel
<thiebaude> lol
<OpenPsycho> nickrud, its intel
<nickrud> OpenPsycho, init image not found: you mean you don't boot? Or what, I thought you said you at least booted into the gui
<Conexion> Guest50978: When he installed it, he entered in a user name and password, does he not remember it?
<darkbishop> cann0n: i said IF linux is windows...
<OpenPsycho> nickrud, ok let me explain
<Guest50978> nope
<Guest50978> he doesnt remember
<OpenPsycho> nickrud, when i boot my box...i dont see any thing just the blank screen and after a while the login screen shows up
<nickrud> ah.
<Cann0n> darkbishop, you are confusing
<OpenPsycho> nickrud, i know that i should be seeing the splash screen the ubuntu logo where we see the animated processing scecnes
<Guest50978> Conexion: he doesnt remember
<OpenPsycho> nickrud, if you are getting me
<nickrud> by login, you mean the graphical login screen
<darkbishop> cann0n: easy to say its.... ubuntu redhat slackware is all linux.. its the same product but been manufature by difrent company.... now u understand?
<OpenPsycho> nickrud, yes
<Guest50978> yes gui login
<Conexion> Guest50978: does he even remember the password without the username?
<Cann0n> i think
<Guest50978> conexion nope
<OpenPsycho> nickrud, and if i press alt+ctrl+f1 while i dont see anything in the screen...............it than says something regarding k-init or smth
<Conexion> Hmmm
<darkbishop> cann0n: finally....
<Guest50978> conexion: is there a default or guest login?
<nickrud> OpenPsycho, if you do the ctl-alt-f2, what do you see? And after hitting enter?
<Conexion> ﻿Guest50978: He may just need to either run the live CD again and figure out what his info was, or reformat
<hacked_kernel> I need Ext3 file recovery software?
<darkbishop> cann0n:  dont have anyother question?
<Guest50978> conexion: ok thnx
<Conexion> Anybody else know if you can recover login data?
<nickrud> hacked_kernel, there is, sadly, no such animal
<Cann0n> so how do i know if i use red hat or slackware
<Conexion> if you installed and don't know what your stuff is
<OpenPsycho> nickrud, same thing
<OpenPsycho> nickrud, wait :D it seems i dont have the splash image :) lolz
<nickrud> OpenPsycho, blanks screen?
<Guest50978> conexion: i told him about ubuntu and he goes and installs it in 2 hours lol
<nickrud> or a login prompt?
<hacked_kernel> nickrud, why there is no software for this?
<supergear> root
<supergear> IRCing as root is dumb?
<Conexion> Hah, well that's funny :P He should know his own password though! :P
<Guest50978> conexion: we live 1000 miles apart and im trying to help him over teamspeak
<Conexion> Ah
<Guest50978> lol
<Cann0n> darkbishop, what linux is better
<supergear> Windows
<pyro_> it totally depends on your application cann0n
<prathibha> I am trying speech-dispatcher. When I run "spd-say hello" it is silent. Its not displaying any error message.
<Guest93422> how to get gtk for gipms?
<Guest50978> i like mandriva and ubuntu... user friendly =)
<nickrud> hacked_kernel, good question. Undelete for ext3 simply doesn't get done. I'm not a file system programmer, so I don't know the exact reason, except I'm told it has something to do with the journaling. If you ask in #linux, you may get a better answer
<Conexion> Yeah, he may just want to reinstall and write his name and password down, xD I have heard of other ways, but I personally am not sure
<hacked_kernel> nickrud, thanks
<Flannel> !undelete | hacked_kernel
<ubottu> hacked_kernel: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<thiebaude> how do you set-up a guest session?
<darkbishop> cann0n:  ur boot screen will tell u that.or ur text base will tell u this matter.... press ctrl+alt+f3 twice and it will take u to text base.its will tell u what distrubuter that you are using.then press ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to gui mode
<Guest50978> conexion: ok, thnx for ur help
<nickrud> Flannel to the rescue! Guys with plaid shirts are the work horses of the world
<supergear> darkbishop, he asked what distro is better
<supergear> ....
<Guest93422> how do i install ipmsgr in ubuntu
<Cann0n> i want a easy linux
<supergear> Cann0n, try Slackware
<darkbishop> cann0n:  depand on what u use for.some like to use ubuntu cos its widelly support and its easy... other admin like to use slackware cos its anoying... and hard to figure out
<pyro_> Cann0n To be quite frank Ubuntu would be the easy linux
<darkbishop> supergear:oh...my bad
<hellotyler> where can I find shared folders? such as one from a virtualization ?
<darkbishop> pyro:totally right....
<Cann0n> supergear, is slackware better?
<hellotyler> trying to add my music library to amarok
<supergear> Cann0n, of course Slackware i better
<pyro_> this is if you are using it as a desktop or simply as a spring board into learning about Linux
<supergear> it runs better and less bloat
<nickrud> hellotyler, which virtualization?
<hellotyler> VMWare
<darkbishop> Cann0n: if you just learn linux.ubuntu would be the best choise... since slackware would take a lot of work just to set up startX...
<hellotyler> i am running ubuntu on os x
<Cann0n> startx?
<thiebaude> !startx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx
<darkbishop> cann0n:  startX is a gui mode...
<supergear> It doesn't take much work to get X working on slackware
<pyro_> startX is the command that is used to start your graphical enviroment "gnome" "kde" "TWM" etc .... the list goes on
<thiebaude> !x
<Wyld`> Howdy .. have a question on setting up a localhost development environment for php .. i have apache2 and php5 (etc) installed .. what I'm after is a nifty way to use vhost_alias
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Cann0n> startX not found
<arooni_____> what the f:  /tmp/PP_ExpressCheckout_IntegrationGuide.pdf could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.... on ubuntu hardy;  here is /tmp:  drwxrwxrwt  22 root   root  53248 2008-11-18 22:56 tmp
<arooni_____> for firefox
<nickrud> hellotyler, have you checked /media/hgfs?
<Wyld`> I'd like to alter my /etc/hosts file to allow a few fake domain names to point to my apache .. so, myadmin.wyldtopia.pc and project.wyldtopia.pc .. all point back to my apache
<Wyld`> Use vhosts_alias so I have have /home/wyld/webdev/myadmin/www and /home/wyld/webdev/project/www
<chopp_> darkbishop: wow, your knowledge of slackware is awsome.
<fictivetoast> Hey guys - URGENT QUESTION : can I delete my system log files immediately to free space?  They've ballooned to 7+ gigs, and I have 0% free left in my root directory, so I'm starting to run into trouble opening/writing to permission files and am afraid that if I reboot the system without any free space I won't be able to get into GDE...  details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6208971
<Wyld`> Anyone able to point me in a few areas?
<hellotyler> nothing there unfortunately, nick
<gigel2006> Does anyone know a good site to get a shell for IRSSI in ubuntu?
<nickrud> fictivetoast, sure, you can delete all the compressed ones, no problem
<supergear> a good shell?
<nickrud> hellotyler, then maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811046 will have your answer
<gigel2006> supergear: shell account
<hellotyler> found it though
<nickrud> hellotyler, where? In /media ?
<supergear> a shell that runs ubuntu i guess you are meaning
<hellotyler> i found it in vmware help document, it shows up in /mnt/ghfs/
<gigel2006> supergear: a free shell account so my ip won't show in whois when I use IRSSi
<nickrud> hellotyler, ah, must be a different version then
<fictivetoast> nick - dumping the compressed ones gives me about 150mb of buffer room, but I've got three 2+ GB txt files that will probably quickly expand to eat that space... is it safe to go ahead and trash those too, assuming that whatever error is filling the log will be reproducable?
<hellotyler> now amarok is loading my music, hopefully it doesn't freeze now that  I set it to ansi
<Wyld`> fictivetoast, i would remove of offload the archived logs, and then fix whats causing the log blowout
<fus10nx> whast the root password by default?
<fus10nx> i need to schedule some cron stuff as root
<ccfreak2k> I don't think there is a root password.
<supergear> ubuntu uses sudo
<supergear> so suduo -s ?
<nickrud> fictivetoast, you can compress them by running /etc/cron/cron.daily/syslogd
<Wyld`> sudo su -
<fus10nx> ohhh
<nickrud> fus10nx, sudo crontab -e
<fus10nx> thanks wyggler3
<fus10nx> err Wyld`
<Wyld`> heh np
<fus10nx> thanks nickrud
<fictivetoast> Compressing now, thanks for the tip nickrud
<koops> hello, i have a problem with skype, ive configure gstreamer and i have no problem with audio and video on any other application but skype, the light on the web cam is on, but cant see the image, any ideas?
<nickrud> Wyld`, please don't suggest that one, sudo -i (ubuntu policy)
<Wyld`> ahh kk, roger that
<fictivetoast> errr.... nevermind, I'm getting a "command not found" when I sudo /etc/cron/cron.daily/syslogd
<nickrud> /etc/cron.daily/sysklogd  <-- fictivetoast (typo)
<fus10nx> bah! i cant fucking get crontab to work properly
<fus10nx> this is my crontab -- 7 2 * * * /wg/scripts/stop_mplayer.bsh
<fus10nx> and my stop_mplayer.bsh just says:
<fus10nx> #!/bin/sh
<fus10nx> then /usr/bin/pkill mplayer
<fus10nx> any idea why that wouldn't work?
<fictivetoast> hmm, no change in filesize when I run /etc/cron.daily/sysklogd
<Flannel> !language | fus10nx
<ubottu> fus10nx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> fus10nx: Perhaps make the extension .sh
<Wyld`> fictivetoast,  i'd be looking at what is causing it then and slap the problem
<LF|Irssi> dont forget theres also a few GUI programs for cron, such as Gnome-Schedule :)
<fictivetoast> Wyld - I'd like to, but I want to free up at least a bit of space on the disk for functionality before i get to work seeing what's up... viewing the files with nano or gedit is yielding a blank terminal or window respectively...
<fus10nx> can anyone help me get this damn crontab -e thing working?
<Leochen> say
<Wyld`> fictivetoast, tried just running "tail -f /path/to/log" in another window?
<Flannel> fus10nx: Do you have a newline at the end of that line?  (do you have an empty line at the end of your crontab?
<fictivetoast> Result of the tail for syslog.0 :
<fictivetoast> Nov 19 01:05:25 brandon-laptop last message repeated 4 times
<fictivetoast> Nov 19 01:05:25 brandon-laptop kernel: 4c] the idle thread!
<fictivetoast> Nov 19 01:05:25 brandon-laptop kernel: a]] the idle thread!
<fictivetoast> Nov 19 01:05:25 brandon-laptop kernel: ]]] the idle thread!
<FloodBot2> fictivetoast: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fictivetoast> Nov 19 01:05:25 brandon-laptop kernel: a]] the idle thread!
<xingjiu> fork  you
<bmagoha> morning guys?
<fictivetoast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74193/
<Ujwal> hey
<Ujwal> hi all
<darkbishop> fork???
<hellotyler> so what kind of groovy stuff can I do with ubuntu
<Flannel> xingjiu: Do you have a support question?
<xingjiu> 这是什么东西阿
<darkbishop> hellotyler: u can do compiz
<hellotyler> using MPlayer and Amarok will be nice
<fictivetoast> Sorry about that - the tail of the log file is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/74193/
<darkbishop> hellotyler: googleearth and autocad
<Wyld`> fictivetoast, is the log file still tailing? having more input going into it?
<pyrosanltd> hello has any one experienced random hangs with Ibex ?
<xingjiu> my eva can't use
<genii> fus10nx: Is the script  actually executable?    Also perhaps try specify   sh /thepath/progname
<Wyld`> pyrosanltd, been fairly clean and fast for me
<fus10nx> well i just tried to eliminate the bsh file
<After_Math> wow ok I could not get ANY help what so ever in the #windows channel with my problem trying to install Vista after Ubuntu, So i thought id try in here. Can anyone help me with this, i keep getting an error trying to install vista on a partition
<fictivetoast> Nope, it just sits idly after starting a new line with N (as in N-ovember...) - there isn't any space left on the disk, so it probably ran out of room to keep writing
<fus10nx> and just do # m h  dom mon dow   command
<fus10nx> 7 16 * * * /usr/bin/pkill mplayer
<fus10nx> still no luck
<fus10nx> this is aggrivating
<FloodBot2> fus10nx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fus10nx> after I edit the crontab -e -- do I have to restart cron or something?
<sgraham> that fixed it.
<Wyld`> After_Math, yeah it's a problem with the way MS handles the master boot loader
<darkbishop> After_Math: maybe u should use winXP rather then vista....
<After_Math> Wyld`, thank god, someone who knows something about something
<sgraham> but i got to tell ya, you cant remove the pulse audio from this machine, it hoses the desktop compleatly. as soon as it gets to loading the pannel aplets that have anything to do with sound, it locks up the entire desktop.
<After_Math> darkbishop, I would, but after it starts to read the xp cd on a reboot, i get a black screen and nothing else
<Wyld`> fictivetoast, hmm I'm not sure sorry mate .. I'd really be looking at removing or turning down whatever is causing all that chatter
<After_Math> Wyld`, what solutions are there, if you know of any?
<sgraham> night boys and girls
<Wyld`> After_Math, so you have ubuntu installed, then you installed vista, yeah?
<Wyld`> After_Math, on another parition/drive
<gigel2006> what does this mean and how can I use it in ubuntu "use SSH to "xxxx.xxx.xx" with the username as "register" and the password as "user""
<After_Math> Wyld`, well I am trying to install Vista now, I have Ubuntu installed already
<fictivetoast> Yar... well for now, it looks like the log files will continue to flood, so I'll go ahead and delete them and watch the tail - hopefully by morning someone will be able to help out on the forums
<After_Math> Wyld`, yes, on a separate partiton
<fictivetoast> thanks for your help though, still certainly appreciated even if I'm not all the way there yet
<Leochen> ÖйúµÄÄÇλ¡£³öÀ´ÁÄ
<Wyld`> fictivetoast, no worries mate .. good luck
<After_Math> Wyld`, that the Vista install cd has already created and formated, and I set it to boot with fdisk, and still no luck
<Leochen> xingjiu
<nicku> gigel2006: ssh register@xxx.xxx.xx
<gigel2006> nicku: use it as a command in the terminal ?
<nicku> yes
<Leochen> ÖйúµÄÄÇλ¡£³öÀ´ÁÄ
<darkbishop> Leochen: what the fish are u writting?
<Wyld`> After_Math, one second .. will get you a half decent link
<gigel2006> nicku: and then how do I connect to the shell account with irssi ?
<LF|Irssi> "fish" LMAO i love it.
<darkbishop> Wyld`. half decent ha.. heheh
<After_Math> Wyld`, ok cool thanks
<Leochen> i'm chinese.that's the Chinese
<nicku> gigel2006: so you want to connect to a diffenrent machine with ssh and sun irssi there
<darkbishop> !cn | Leochen
<ubottu> Leochen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gigel2006> nicku: YES
<Wyld`> After_Math, try this one .. http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm .. it looks pretty well detailed
<alex_> hi all, i install/configure my box with mythtv and works ok went i log into my ps3 here, but since i dont have lot of media, its there a external server of mythtv for testing or whatever on the web?
<Wyld`> After_Math, I know the issue, but I usually just install windows first and then linux it afterwards .. but that looks like the go :)
<After_Math> Wyld`, will look at it, ihave tried a few of these already, but the ones ive seen didnt have much detail
<nicku> gigel2006: ssh register@xxx.xxx.xx.xx  and then you can run irssi with just commmand "irssi"
<After_Math> Wyld`, ok cool thanks alot
<nicku> gigel2006: or you can screen it with "screen -S irssi irssi"
<Wyld`> After_Math, no worries, hope it helps
<Leochen> thanks ,
<fictivetoast> WOOOOOO, just deleted the old logs, and the tail on the new syslog is FLYING, at least a few hundred lines per second
<gigel2006> nicku: so once I do  ssh register@xxx.xxx.xx.xx the terminal window will be the terminal on the machine I connected to ?
<fictivetoast> it's already up to 17MB, after about two minutes
<nicku> gigel2006: yes.. after that ssh command it will prompt for password and then you are on the remote machine
<fictivetoast> 44.6MB now
<Leochen> i want to find someone to improve my English,is anyone want to???thanks you first
<gigel2006> nicku: oh ok thanks man !
<nicku> np
<nite613> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<gigel2006> nicku: oh one second, how do you set up your password ? " "use SSH to "xxxx.xxx.xx" with the username as "register" and the password as "user"""
<Leochen> i want to find someone to improve my English,is anyone want to???thanks you first
<Flannel> Leochen: try #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<nite613> !hardy->ibex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy-
<sauvin> http://osnews.com/story/20549/Adobe_Releases_64-bit_Flash_for_Linux
<nicku> gigel2006: i don't really know if you can give the password already with the command. why would you want to do so
<gigel2006> nicku: oh nevermind, it asks for a password after the command
<nicku> gigel2006: usually you don't want to type your password in cleartext
<gigel2006> nicku: so for a shell they will know you by IP everytime you do the ssh command ?
<waan> Does anyone know a good nowplaying script for xchat that works with rhythmbox
<nicku> gigel2006: now i didn't understand
<gigel2006> nicku: so after you register, does the machine remember your ip? next time when you connect how do you connect - what is the command?
<nicku> gigel2006: the same command
<waan> gigel2006: the same as before
<bmagoha> am trying to use scp command but not qoing through
<gigel2006> waan: nicku: ok thanks !
<waan> gigel2006: you register a nickname
<paul68> if  I wan to launch my iptable script when my server boots where do I need to put it ?
<paul68> and how do I launch it from there
<nicku> bmagoha: scp whattosend user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/whereto
<bmagoha> scp update.sql 192.168.0.100:/home/bmagoha/Desktop/
<nicku> bmagoha: that looks ok
<nicku> is the user name same on local and remote machine
<ikonia> bmagoha: $user@192..... may help
<bmagoha> diferent
<ikonia> paul68: put it in an init script
<bmagoha> ok
<KillerOrca> anyone have experience with ushare?
<nicku> user@192.168.0.100
<bmagoha> is this syntax also the same as rcp?
<nicku> bmagoha: you have to tell the scp the remote user name
<paul68> ikonia: put it in the init.d folder?
<bmagoha> ok nicku
<bmagoha> have gotten u
<bmagoha> what about rcp?
<bmagoha> same sytanx?
<locainex> im trying to get a mic working on my creative supremefx x-fi card. anywhere i can start looking?
<ikonia> !init > paul68
<ubottu> paul68, please see my private message
<locainex> alsamixer does not have a mic. only pcm and master
<paul68> ikonia:  thanks
<ubuntu_> if I want to install a new version of ubuntu rather than upgrading, what's the best way to keep my configuration settings?
<waan> ubuntu_: backup your home dir
<waan> ubuntu_: and anything else you want in /etc
<ikonia> ubuntu_: it won't keep your system application settings
<ubuntu_> ikonia, you mean settings that are in /etc?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: not all settings are in /etc and not all of your old settings will work with the new application version in the newver version
<ikonia> ubuntu_: just be aware it's not as simple as backup your homedir and it will all be the same
<ikonia> ubuntu_: but it's not far off
<ubuntu_> ikonia, so is upgrading the better option then (it
<ikonia> ubuntu_: better than what ?
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_: backup /etc/ & /home & do an 'dpkg --get-selections'  & you're about g2g
<KillerOrca> anyone know how to install an HP brand printer?
<ubuntu_> better than reinstalling (it's for a server that's currently on 6.04)
<ikonia> ubuntu_: for that I'd personally rather do a clean install
<ikonia> ubuntu_: as thats a non-lts version I'd exect things to be obsoleted in 8.04/8.10 thaat could cause you issues during the upgrade, but thats only a personal belief
<shamus> oh
<shamus> hello
<gigel2006> I installed pidgin-encryption do I have to run it somehow or will Pidgin encrypt automatically
<ubuntu_> thanks all, I'll try the reinstall
<the-dead> hi
<gradin> gigel2006: man pidgin-encryption
<gigel2006> gradin: no manual entry
<megan> irc.freenode.net   #freegeek-van
<julian_> hi is there a way to emulate a serial device? like a comport?
<ikonia> julian_: emmulate it for what
<julian_> my laptop has no com port and i need to program a little ubuntu serial programm
<ikonia> julian_: what you want to use it for will define how it maybe possible
<julian_> so i can sent data there i kinda reroute it to another com port and read it with my other program
<ikonia> julian_: what application are you using ?
<the-dead> am just installing gentoo via the ubuntu livecd (intrepid live cd has support my network cards \o/) and noticed that my FN keys work out of the box, even the display brightness adjustment works out of the box. I therefore wonder where ubuntu sets up those keys. I looked for xmodmaps already but couldn't find anything related, looked in the gnome keyboard shortcuts and coldn't find anything either...so can anyone tell me w
<ikonia> the-dead: xorg is aware of a few "special" key functons by default now
<admin_masu3701> is there a bash channel?
<julian_> like i said, my laptop has no com port. and i need to programm two com port communication programms. one for read and one for write. and so i thought i maybe could write it to a virtual comport reroute that data to another virtual com port and read that out with my second c++ programm
<admin_masu3701> i need help with a bash script
<ikonia> admin_masu3701: #bash
<Beralus> hi to all
<ubuntu_> Frogzoo, you suggested 'dpkg --get-selections' - would you use that list to ensure the new install has the same packages installed?
<ikonia> julian_: just chose another input output port, say IR, bluetooth, etc etc
<the-dead> ikonia: does ubuntu have a patched version of xorg for that? because on gentoo it didn't work....or do i have to setup anything in xorg for that? (yeah, i still configure my x instead of letting it run with an empty config)
<ikonia> the-dead: don't believe it's patches
<ikonia> patched
<julian_> ikonia: sorry didnt get what you mean
<ikonia> julian_: I assume you mean a serial port as a comport (maybe wrong assumption)
<ikonia> julian_: IR/blueooth etc are all "com ports"
<julian_> ikonia: RS232, serial, com port and in the future it will be connected to a kind of a microkontroller
<ikonia> julian_: ah, I don't blieve you can just make a device node for it , no
<julian_> ikonia: sorry for not talking about the whole thing its 7 o'clock in the morning ;)
<julian_> ikonia: how about loop mount from one /dev/ttyx to /dev/ttyx+1 ? and connect to them
<Pip> hello, anyone can give me a link to the ubuntu official source depot ?
<Pip> package depot
<ikonia> julian_: you don't mount com ports
<ikonia> Pip: whast official source depo
<Pip> forget it
<ikonia> Pip: the source packages are in the same repos as the normal ones
<Pip> I want to download binary packages manually
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_: exactly
<ikonia> Pip: the repos are in your /etc/apt/source.list
<Pip> what is jaunty ?
<ikonia> Pip: the next release of ubuntu
<Pip> what's the version number ?
<ikonia> 9.04
<ikonia> Pip: it's always six month sycle
<ikonia> cycle
<Pip> okay
<julian_> ikonia: http://www.tibbo.com/vspdl.php is that maybe what im lookin for?
<Kaila> hi
<ikonia> julian_: could work
<john-liu_> join #ubuntu-cn
<julian_> ikonia: thanks for your answers and ill give it a shot now
<ikonia> julian_: I've never seen that packages
<ikonia> 
<Pip> how to install .udeb package /
<ubuntu19999999> hello i have a question can i sell ubuntu live cd at ebay
<ikonia> ubuntu19999999: no
<ubuntu19999999> it is not allowed
<ikonia> Pip: udeb's are stilled debian package files, normally used witht he debian-install (official definition)
<ikonia> ubuntu19999999: no - ubuntu cannot be sold
<ikonia> ubuntu19999999: plus the cd's are free - no-one would buy it
<Pip> okay
<julian_> ikonia: just found it on a forum
<ubuntu19999999> and is it allowed to create a usb pen drive and sell it at ebay
<rand0mabo> still using hardy heron (because i had issues with intrepid) - dual-booted opposite win-xp on a toshiba laptop.  when in xp - i have absolutely no connection issues.. 100% connectivity (never disconencts).. for some reason, when in ubuntu - i constantly lose my connection and have to reboot to get it back.. anyone know the cause and solution?
<ikonia> ubuntu19999999: the ubuntu product cannot be sold
<ubuntu19999999> but you sell the pwn drive with ubuntu
<ubuntu19999999> pen drive
<ikonia> you can sell the pendrive, with whatever you want on it
<ikonia> you cannot sell the ubuntu operating system
<Wyld`Eating> I want the pwn-drive :P
<ikonia> rand0mabo: what wirless card is it ?
<ikonia> rand0mabo: some have weaker drivers than others
<ubuntu19999999> o.k thank you
<cyphase> ikonia: as i understand it, ubuntu can be sold
<cyphase> ikonia: like you said, who would buy it, but it can be
 * Mustinet c yA!
<ubuntu19999999> can be sold
<Pip> is libc6 the installed by default after 8.10's installation ?
<ubuntu19999999> i mean the costs of a cd and the system can be free?
<scientes> my kernel build is failing with -dirty in the version
<rand0mabo> ikonia, not wireless... using a wired connection while having the issue
<xjkx> whats the best idea for a desktop-user who doesn't know a thing about iptables to have his/her computer safe ? I mean, there are a lot of scripts that adds some firewall rules, that the end-user doesn't need to understand
<_cerberus_> Hey guys, I've got a rfcomm connection listening for any connections, is it possible to have a command executed when a connection is made?
<nnull> _cerberus_¬ nope thats IMPOSSIBLE.
<Pip> how to save the configuration of eth0 on gnome ?
<nnull> of course its possible, what isnt ;)
<Pip> after ubuntu reboot, I lost all the eth0 configurations
<ikonia> rand0mabo: what card is it
<_cerberus_> ok I'll rephrase, does anyone know how it can be done?
<ikonia> _cerberus_: if the software you have listening on the device has an event trigger - thats the only way
<aznan> how to see transmission progress
<ikonia> aznan: transmission of what
<aznan> when i click transmission, message say already running
<binarymutant> why doesn't the ubuntu bug tracking system automatically email debian's bug tracking system?
<ikonia> aznan: og the torrent application
<aznan> no icon in traybar
<rand0mabo> ikonia, hrmm.. i'm not quite sure.. in "hardware testing" - it says Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<rand0mabo> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) - so i think the atheros is the wireless controller (when in use) and realtek is what i'm using right now
<ikonia> binarymutant: don't know - ask the guys in launchpad
<rand0mabo> but i could be wrong
<rand0mabo> whoa sorry for huge paste
<FloodBot2> rand0mabo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_cerberus_> ﻿ikonia: I feared as much, I was hoping I could get away without having to write software for the PC side of the connection as well.
<aznan> ikonia, what is og
<ikonia> aznan: oh
<shinoj> aznan: you then have to kill the process
<aznan> shinoj:  i will try it first
<aznan> shinoj: i kill it in system monitor, but error message persist
<aznan> how to kill transmission in terminal
<aznan> what is the command
<ikonia> aznan: are you sure it's not just minimised to your system tray
<steven__> How do I reformat a USB drive?
<hateball> steven__╸ You can install and use 'gparted' for that
<aznan> ok, now i can kill it
<aznan> and can re-open it
<aznan> how do i put it in notification area when i click close
<aznan> i do not want it to appear on tray bar
<aznan> or is it impossible
<Pip> what's the least packages for a gmplayer to work ?
<Balachmar> Hi, I'm experiencing a terribly slow upload on my laptop. It is connected through a wired interface. And it should have a much higher upload. Does anyone have an idea what may be the cause?
<steven__> hateball, thanks.
<aznan> ok, problem solve! maybe some glitch just now
<Balachmar> My upload is 7K now instead of like 1M which is caused by my laptop, since another computer connected to the same network is doing 4M right now...
<steven__> hateball: I don't think it shows the USB drive
<aiwalli> Bojour
<aznan> how do i open port in transmission, it says port is close and the speed is very slow
<hateball> steven__╸ You pick the device to change in the upper right corner. Make sure you launch it with superuser rights
<Arminas> aznan, firewall
<hateball> steven__╸ Note you also have to unmount the drive before doing certain operations on it.
<nnull> aznan¬ need to open ports on ure router dude
<magnetron> aznan→ something else is closing the port, not transmission
<aznan> do i need to install iptable
<nnull> magnetron¬ he doesnt seem like the sort that would much around with iptables, surely you think its his router?
<aznan> im using intrepid
<steven__> hateball: launched it using "sudo gparted" found the usb drive, but it won't let me reformat it. i can't do anything to it.
<aznan> while in hardy, i used deluge
<nnull> aznan¬ if you havent played with any firewall settings and are using stock install you shouldnt need to change anything
<nnull> unless something has drastically changed in .10
<julian_> loooooooooooool i just have done something real stupid there was a download for ubuntu, mandriva ... etc and i downloaded and tried to install for "debian" i just hvent read the ubuntu and that there was a "debian etch" stupid
<steven__> hateball: thanks. that was it!!
<gigel2006> I am using a shell with Irssi, does anyone know why it tells me "unable to connect" port 6667 permission denied ?
<ChrisBookwood> How do i open a .theme file?
<aznan> how do i minimize this xchat to notification area
<g33k_gir1> help! I'm getting a security error whenever I plug in a removable drive. I know all I have to do is add my username to the group that is allowed to access removable drives -- what s the command for that?
<jeancalvin> hi, without physically unplugging the LAN cable at the back of my computer, is there a way I can simulate going offline (i.e. having no internet connection)? (I'm testing out Gears (google gears).)
<client09> couo17_anedis
<bthornton> ﻿﻿I'm running Netbeans 6.0.1 (package maintainer version) on two separate but similarly-configured Ubuntu 8.04.1 machines. One appears to be integrated with my GNOME desktop using GTK+ controls and the other appears to be using "Java-esque" controls. Any idea why?
<bthornton> ﻿I'm not really a fan of the Java look-and-feel and would like to have the second one look like it does on the other machine...
<clinthexa> exit
<jeancalvin> what command can i give my computer to make it go offline (from the internet)?
<Win2Ubuntu> Hi all. :-)
<jeancalvin> my comp currently has wired internet connection
<jeancalvin> Win2Ubuntu: hi you.
<Win2Ubuntu> Just having a bit of a play, probably not a very important question, but how do i go about using desklets
<hateball> jeancalvin╸ Are you using networkmanager? Do you still want to have LAN access?
<jeancalvin> hateball: this is just to test out Google gears, so i need to get online access after about 2 minutes of testing things out offline. Yes, I think I'm using networkmanager, or whatever comes by default in ubuntu 8.10
<hateball> jeancalvin╸ Well you can just rightclick the icon in the tray and untick "Enable network" :)
<jeancalvin> hateball: oh, yeah.
<jeancalvin>  thanks!!!
<hateball> g33k_gir1╸ System - Administration - Users&Groups. Unlock, and go into properties for your account. Tick the boxes that says to automatically mount external media
<ubuntu_> are there any best-practice guidelines for using old configuration files with new versions of software? is it safe to to a fresh ubuntu install and just copy the old configuration files into /etc?
<chuxxsss> Vbox what a gr8 program
<Kartagis> how can I format my USB hard drive?
<homopetteri> oh snap
<Bodsda> ubuntu_, i wouldnt recommend it
<homopetteri> what is my nick
<g33k_gir1> @ hateball: would that be KUser (User Manager) in KDE?
<nicku> ubuntu_: with some programs that might work but i too woudn't recommend
<ubuntu_> nicku, Bodsda, so is it better to just make the changes again so that it behaves the same?
<homopetteri> :B
<AdvoWork> hi there, im logged in as admin, thats the top user, theres no root as far as i can tell on this device, im doing ls and its giving: drwx------   4 root     root           40 Nov 18 12:26 array1  is that basically saying only root has access though?
<nicku> ubuntu_: yes
<internethatemach> DCC CHAT C:\STARTKEYLOGGER\
<Bodsda> ubuntu_, yes, time consuming i know but its the safest way -- if you use old config files who knows what will happen
<Bodsda> AdvoWork, correct -- what do you mean by 'admin' ?
<nicku> ubuntu_: of course you can compare the old and new ones and copy some parts from old confs
<jim_p> does anyone know how can i disable the appearence custom smileys sent from other contacts in pidgin (msn protocol)?
<Josesordo> hello
<Josesordo> I got a problem
<xjkx> all this graphical update-warning does is a apt-get upgrade ?
<jim_p> hello
<jim_p> hit it now that i am on it!
<Josesordo> when I put headphones, the speaker still sound..so I hear sound from both (headphones and speaker)..I got a ASUS notebook
<jim_p> xjkx: in update manager?
<ddelec24> Josesordo, i had this bug also
<ScaryGary> Morning..
<jim_p> Josesordo: post us the output of these             lspci | grep Audio                        cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<ddelec24> echo "options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Gary> 1
<ddelec24> and problem has been fixed for me
<drindt> my ubtuntu 8.0.4 LTS is running the kernel with version 2.6.24 into a vmware gsx server , but it seems that after transferring a lot of data (dont know where the border is) then the network is dying, so i had to restart it to come back into a working state.
<ScaryGary> I just installed intrepid on a Dell PE 4300 and the install went fine but i can't boot afterwards. aacraid: Host adapter abort request and reset request
<jim_p> and ddelec24 , you can do it too
<atax> Hi all, I read in a book: To test a skript, type:"bs test.sh"! Does anybody know what "bs" -command  is?
<ScaryGary> Driver problems?
<Win2Ubuntu> hello people :-) is there any reason why in my Synaptic that when i type in the Quick Search bar, i cant search? I have to actually go to the search button. Not a huge problem, more of an annoyance
<jim_p> ddelec24: are you on lenovo laptop?
<drindt> my ubtuntu 8.0.4 LTS is running the kernel with version 2.6.24 into a vmware gsx server , but it seems that after transferring a lot of data (dont know where the border is) then the network is dying, so i had to restart it to come back into a working state. the network card what is emulated is a e1000 someone can please help me? thanks
<ddelec24> jim_p,  my problem is fixed for me with above command ^^
<rmg> hi
<Kartagis> how can I format my USB hard drive?
<xjkx> jim_p: in errm, system tray ? :>
<nicku> Kartagis: fdisk
<Josesordo> jim_p: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<Kartagis> nicku, cheers
<jim_p> atax: i dont know what a bs command is, but you can have a look at that script with nano
<jim_p> drindt: is the network on the vbox machine set to nat?
<jim_p> Kartagis: gparted if you want gui
<xjkx> its translated to my language, but ye, i think its the update manager, its in systray and it tells me when there is a new update, jim_p
<atax> jim_p, Thanks (the book said: I should start the script with the bs -command, .. however it s not part of my distribution and apt doesent find it). Well i ll go about it some other way, thx!
<ddelec24> jim_p, no, but i follow fix guide here : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/audio_intel_hda ;)
<mrynit> how can i tell if a file is executable?
<phantomcircuit> hey guys there is some process
<TiMiDo> Myrtti, chmod a+x file
<TiMiDo> and then you executed with ./program name
<phantomcircuit> 13817 root      15  -5     0    0    0 R   63  0.0  59:17.70 kcryptd_io
<phantomcircuit> 13835 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S   47  0.0  48:10.96 kmirrord
<drindt> jim_p: in esx terms the box is connected to a vSwitch, but the box get ordinary ip from dhcp in my network
<TiMiDo> phantomcircuit, please do not paste in here
<phantomcircuit> these two processes are using 100% of my cpu
<xjkx> i think Myrtti meant how he would know, if so, try file filename
<mrynit> i want to see if it is executable not turn it into one
<phantomcircuit> and i cant seem to figure out hwo to kill them
<jim_p> Josesordo: and the other one please...
<nicku> phantomcircuit: kill PID
<xjkx> Myrtti: also try ls -l and see if it has a +x
<humancat> isnt aufs should work automatically? for example linpus format and automount SD card if inserted to slot in this aspire one laptop. and in ubuntu aufs even isnt running by default...
<shameless> exaile can't find my gobject file for some reason, any way to replace said file?
<jim_p> xjkx: the update manager is a simple frontend to apt
<mrynit> k
<xjkx> jim_p: yes. and, the operation being done is apt-get upgrade right ?
<phantomcircuit> nicku, i did `sudo kill -9 13817` did nothing
<jim_p> xjkx: yes, when you tell it to upgrade
<jim_p> does anyone know how can i disable the appearence of custom smileys sent from other contacts in pidgin (msn protocol)?
<xjkx> then its just funny, coz my apt-get upgrade tells me i have to download 12mb, while update-manager says i have to download 10 :>
<Prometheus> hola
<Prometheus> if I want to install ubuntu-server, can I use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD to do it?
<Josesordo> when I put headphones, the speaker still sound..so I hear sound from both (headphones and speaker)..I got a ASUS notebook
<Josesordo> I did lspci grep audio: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<nicku> Prometheus: yes
<Prometheus> nicku: so that's the very barebones installation, aka server without any crud on top? :)
<Josesordo> tell me the another command pls..
<Prometheus> just install cli
<Prometheus> right?
<jim_p> Josesordo: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<nicku> Prometheus: yes
<Prometheus> alright, thanks :)
<jim_p> Josesordo: i need one more clue to tell you want to do. this one ^^
<phantomcircuit> bah i know what it is
<Josesordo> Codec: Realtek ALC660-VD, Codec: Motorola Si3054
<phantomcircuit> lvm on top of truecrypt on top of flashdrives which were removed
<jim_p> Josesordo:                   cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<js_> cat abuse
<Josesordo> lol, I did it and said this: Codec: Realtek ALC660-VD and Codec: Motorola Si3054
<arrust> ciao a tutto #ubuntu
<ChrisW> hey all, what's the default window manager that Ubuntu uses? and does it do "something different" with small screens?
<arrust> salve a tutti
<julian_> somebody ever installed vspdl its a virtualserial device driver. i cant seem to install it on ubuntu 8.10 there are several errors some of them were fast fixed but now i hang on compiling the kernel modules
<jim_p> ChrisW: metacity. what do you mean by different
<mmu_man> http://dev.haiku-os.org/ticket/3021 hmm seems the gcc on ubuntu doesn't like itself
<humancat> so ubuntu generate random events in ~30% of cases of pressing right-mouse button, LOL?
<mmu_man> :D
<ScaryGary8460> Typical. I got disconnected.
<ChrisW> jim_p: well, on my desktop, under vmware, it behaves as I'd expect, with windows and the like. On my laptop (much smaller screen) under virtualbox, I just seem to get tabs down the elft for each window, and each window takes up the rest of the desktop space
<ScaryGary8460> Did anyone respond to my question?
<asaren> hello
<Kira> You know how Windows Servers have something called a "domain controller"? What's the equivalent in the Linux world?
<humancat> ScaryGary8460: sorry im to scared to respond
<jim_p> ChrisW: can you set the inside vbox resolution?
<hateball> Kira╸ Depends. You can have NFS for sharing files, and LDAP for authentication
<ScaryGary8460> humancat: I'm really not that scary.. It's just a nickname i picked up shooting pool.
<humancat> :D
<chazco> Hi... is there a way to downgrade to 8.04.1 from 8.10?
<ChrisW> jim_p: yep, but I'm just wondering if it's *supposed* to behave differently
<asaren> any know? How to limit/forbid user access firefox?
<jim_p> ChrisW: no :(
<ChrisW> Kira: if you want a domain controller, run samba
<Josesordo> lol, I did it and said this: Codec: Realtek ALC660-VD and Codec: Motorola Si3054
<peppo> does anyone know where one can find packages of the nvidia drivers (proprietary, not free) for kernel 2.6.24-19-rt and Ubuntu 8.10? I can't run .27, it's incredibly unstable on my computer.
<ChrisW> jim_p: ah wait... if I select the "mobile desktop" option in the installer, would that give me a different window manager?
<arrust> ciao a tutto #ubuntu
<peppo> and there doesn't seem to be kernel-headers for 2.6.24-19-rt either, so I can't build nvidia-kernel from source! :/
<jim_p> ChrisW: no. you can install openbox, which is ligter, and set openbox to be used in gnome
<jim_p> lighter and smaller
<ChrisW> jim_p: ah yeah, but I'm guessing selecting the "mobile desktop" thingy in the installer is what did it, it sounded like it was aimed at laptops...
<jim_p> Josesordo: thanks a lot. this is tons of info
<Kira> ChrisW: If I understand correctly, Samba pretty much ports the Windows domain controller protocol to Linux. But other than Samba, does Linux usually have its own equivalent/parallel of the Windows domain controller?
<Josesordo> How to install drirve for this: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) madwifi doesnt work T_T
<jim_p> ChrisW: i think that this option installs all sorts of junk like gspa drivers and so on
<ChrisW> anyway, more important question: does the default window manager have a "right-click-shell-here" lurking somewhere in the file browser?
 * ChrisW wonders what a gspa driver is :-S
<jim_p> ChrisW: there is a package named nautilus-terminal... i think. install it
<ChrisW> Kira: depends what you want to do...
<jim_p> ChrisW: the name is nautilus-open-terminal
<jim_p> Josesordo: give me a sec ok?
<ChrisW> jim_p: thanks :-) I assume that'll be in applications -> add/remove
<Kengine> anyone used a PEAP enable network in 8.10 ? I cannot setup my laptop
<jim_p> ChrisW: lol open a terminal and apt-get install it!
<jim_p> Josesordo: load the ath5k module and you are done
<tafkaz_73> hi. i am trying to get a raid5 running using the ICP GDT8546RZ for two days now...
<jim_p> Josesordo: are you on 8.10?
<tafkaz_73> and i am near to give up
<ChrisW> jim_p: well, that brings me to another question... this is my first experience with *desktop* linux, does that add-remove programs menu work with the same resources as apt-get? (and does ubuntu have aptitude?)
<Ientzy> how can i put static ip to ubuntu 8.10?
<tafkaz_73> both 8.04 and 8.10 will install fine but produce errors after the first boot
<jim_p> ChrisW: add/remove is a stupid app. use synaptic and apt-get/aptitude in terminal if you want
<tafkaz_73> anyone knows the problem or any idea what i could try
<ChrisW> that's not what I asked ;-)
<nS-Sardin3s-Scho> anyone from Portugal?
<ChrisW> if I use add/remove, will it interact badly with synaptic or aptitude?
<bazhang> !pt | nS-Sardin3s-Scho
<ubottu> nS-Sardin3s-Scho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> ChrisW, no
<jim_p> Ientzy: remove network manager not to mess with it, and go to networ-admin and do the rest
<jim_p> Ientzy: sudo network-admin
<jim_p> not me , sorry
<nicku> ChrisW: it is just a frontend
<Kengine> does thsi even work ? http://www.irishsilicon.com/2008/11/peap-wifi-ubuntu-810-intrrepid.html
<jim_p> Kengine: i guess it will. it removes 3 modules and loads 2, so i suspect there is some conflict with the wl module
<Kengine> jim_p: this PEAP thing in school network is really bugging me, I am gonna check this first thing tomorrow at school
<Kengine> lot of students are suffering in other schools
<Kengine> too
<jim_p> Kengine: save them!
<Chaotic_Descent> Why has FireFox in Ubuntu stopped saving pictures when I tell it to? I tell it to save a picture, or a website, and it doesn't create any files..
<Chaotic_Descent> did I reach some kind of file limit?
<Chaotic_Descent> did it take away my permission to create files?
<Chaotic_Descent> I saved a text file.
<ChrisW> nicku: thanks
<Kengine> jim_p: so once the NetworkManager starts connecting I run the three commands right ?
<ChrisW> I see icons to launch firefox and a mail app on the top bar, how can I add an icon there to launch a shell?
<Chaotic_Descent> Also, all the thumbnails of the images in my file folders won't load...
<peppo> does anyone know where one can find packages of the nvidia drivers (proprietary, not free) for kernel 2.6.24-19-rt and Ubuntu 8.10? I can't run .27, it's incredibly unstable on my computer.
<peppo> and there doesn't seem to be kernel-headers for 2.6.24-19-rt either, so I can't build nvidia-kernel from source! :/
<bazhang> ChrisW, right click add to panel
<jim_p> Kengine: can you disable network manager to have more success? if yes, please do
<Chaotic_Descent> I think something seriously bad happened, but I don't understand what or how...
<Chaotic_Descent> I expect this kind of thing in Windows. I didn't think Linux could so easily accidentally screw up like this from normal use...
<jim_p> peppo: cant you install the 2.6.16-19 headers?
<nicku> Chaotic_Descent: linux is also made by humans.. humans do make mistakes too
<jim_p> *2.6.26
<Chaotic_Descent> I can copy image files... the thumbnails still won't load from them, even after I load the image.
<jim_p> grrrrrr
<jim_p> peppo: cant you install the 2.6.24-19 headers?
<Chaotic_Descent> nicku: I know... this is just... really really messed up and not supposed to happen.
<jim_p> Chaotic_Descent: remove ff and reinstall it
<peppo> jim_p, doesn't seem to be enough. seems it wants the -rt header package too
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm not sure it's a FireFox problem... since there seems to be something wrong with my files to begin with.
<ChrisW> peppo: I'm guessing the answer is no given your repeated asking and lack of response
<Chaotic_Descent> what handles image thumbnails in the file browser?
<jim_p> peppo: wait
<Chaotic_Descent> is that uh... Gnome?
<ChrisW> bazhang: yeah, I did that, but no sign of shell in the list of addables, ideas?
<jim_p> Chaotic_Descent: the file browser itself
<jim_p> Chaotic_Descent: install pcmanfm and see if you have thumbnails in it
<Chaotic_Descent> ... oh god. how do I fix Ubuntu's file browser if it breaks? :S
<bazhang> ChrisW, choose application launcher then click forward and choose from accessories
<dataflow> OMG! =\ so, a complete uninstall of firefox removes all bookmarks?
<ChrisW> thanks, got it
<Chaotic_Descent> ... I don't think pcmanfm is installing correctly... it's just sitting there with the circle wait cursor...
<Chaotic_Descent> I think I broke Ubuntu.
<alexbobp> Hello.  I migrated an old installation of mysql by replacing the /var/lib/mysql directory with the old one after installing.  Now when I try to upgrade the server, Ubuntu is complaining that the debian-sys-maintenence account doesn't work, because I replaced the user tables and the password is different.  Where can I look up what password ubuntu is using, so that I can update the mysql server?
<Chaotic_Descent> by browsing the internet and attempting to save pictures and web pages. :P
<Chaotic_Descent> I logged out when I first noticed serious problems, but apparently I have to use the Windows tactic of rebooting.
<tafkaz_73> noone knows the icp gdt 8546 ?
<oblitera> hi
<oblitera> im thinking about moving from vista to ubuntu
<JGodbout> Good idea!
<oblitera> i miss the comiz fusion effects
<Chaotic_Descent> certain files still won't load their thumbnails after rebooting... what was that file browser I was supposed to install?
<phoenix_> questyion: is there any partition manager tool in ubuntu8.10?
<Chaotic_Descent> pcman file manager I think.
<kindofabuzz> phoenix_, gparted is one
<Chaotic_Descent> sorry, I was answering myself.
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, PCMAN can view the thumbnails that my regular file browser won't load (and just gets that clock icon for all files instead)
<phoenix_> kindofabuzz: i mean graphical partition manager not on terminal
<kindofabuzz> phoenix_, gparted
<Chaotic_Descent> ... oh. this is nice. my FireFox bookmarks are gone.
<Chaotic_Descent> W-T-F...
<Chaotic_Descent> ... is my HD failing? what is going on?
<Chaotic_Descent> huh... firefox won't even open the file window to save images any more...
<binarymutant> how do I get color codes to work in urxvt?
<phoenix_> kindofabuzz: thnx
<sinan> when i open the network tools, and try to click "configure", it reports: "the interface does not exist", although it clearly does (and i am using it!). Any ideas?
<Chaotic_Descent> why is this "tracker" app's icon flashing beside my update icon?? WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON WITH MY COMPUTER?!
<Chaotic_Descent> It's going haywire!
<oblitera> hey
<oblitera> Is it possible to run vista from ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> hmm gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst brings up nothing.. something is wrong with mine too! =)
<fosco_> oblitera: with virtualbox
<jim_p-afk> ok back
<Chaotic_Descent> is my Ubuntu somehow being hacked?
<jim_p> Chaotic_Descent: by who?
<oblitera> fosco_: should i install ubuntu 32bit or will 64bit work with virtual box
<Chaotic_Descent> ... I don't know.
<fosco_> oblitera: whatever you want
<Chaotic_Descent> now the tracker's idle. I've never even heard of the tracker before now.
<Chaotic_Descent> the tracker had 2 somethings going on... but when I opened it, it didn't show anything...
<fosco_> Chaotic_Descent: you are not been hacked, disable tracker in syste, preferences - session if you don't need it
<fosco_> system - preferences - session
<jim_p> Chaotic_Descent, relax! open a terminal and type           echo Relax!
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<Chaotic_Descent> fosco_: .... huh... looks like I can't open session settings.
<Chaotic_Descent> it says starting sessions... and then it just disappears.
<Chaotic_Descent> Ubuntu is totally screwed.
<fosco_> open a terminal, go to cd ~/.config/autostart
<Chaotic_Descent> how do I find out if it's my HD or a software problem?
<jim_p> Chaotic_Descent, can you logout and login again?
<fosco_> an remove any reference to tracker
<fosco_> rm -f *track
<fosco_> rm -f *track*
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, run it from terminal to see errors
<hateball> Chaotic_Descent╸ You can start gnome-session-properties from terminal to see errors
<Chaotic_Descent> jim_p: I already rebooted and that didn't fix the problems.
<jim_p> does anyone know how can i disable the appearence of custom smileys sent from other contacts in pidgin (msn protocol)?
<Chaotic_Descent> what good is changing my tracker settings if Ubuntu isn't running properly?
<andjons_> suddenly nautilus locks up when starting. no errors when starting from console. Any suggestions?
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: run what from a terminal?
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, try explaining the problem again
<andjons_> please help. it seems nautilus locks up when trying to display the files in my home dir. I've looked for suspicous files, but everything looks ok.
<Chaotic_Descent> first I noticed FireFox wasn't saving HTML pages. then I noticed it wasn't saving images.
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, ok, how do you know that FF isnt saving pages?
<Chaotic_Descent> then it started having problems loading web pages and it froze up when I tried to copy the URL to a link file. so I switched terminals even though I have no idea what to actually do in other terminals, and when I came back and lots of windows were glitched and missing contents.
<Chaotic_Descent> Because I save "save page as" and hit enter and no files are created. same with image files.
<snifer> anybody know any private torrent websites??
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, ok, open a terminal and run 'firefox' then save a page -- is there any output in the terminal?
<remoteCTR1> can it be that the new implementation of network-manager is bogus like hell???
<blip-> hi, i read somewhere that you need to restart ubuntu after installing "Mysql and Apache"... is that true ?
<binarymutant> do terminal color codes work in the dwm status bar?
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: no window pops up when I click "save image as" so now I can't even attempt it.
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, reinstall FF
<Chaotic_Descent> oh. error in the terminal. (firefox:32281): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Chaotic_Descent> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, not good -- try reinstalling FF
<Chaotic_Descent> Bodsda: do I have to worry about my bookmark files? FireFox seems to have lost track of all of them just recently...
<jim_p> does anyone know how can i disable the appearence of custom smileys sent from other contacts in pidgin (msn protocol)?
<Bodsda> Chaotic_Descent, yes, make a backup of them
<Frogzoo> Chaotic_Descent: full disk?
<carpii> grab the FEBE extension for firefox, itll schedule a backup of your profile, or bits of it
<Chaotic_Descent> Frogzoo: ... hm... I checked one partition but not the system partition...
<Frogzoo> Chaotic_Descent: nvm then
<Frogzoo> carpii: ooh nice
<Chaotic_Descent> ... .... partition size... unknown. @_@; that's not good.
<blip-> can mysql-server-5.0 not be installed on an ubuntu 8.04 liveCD ?   I'm getting a permission denied stuff while installing it via sudo apt-get
<Chaotic_Descent> ... why is the partition that Ubuntu is on of "unknown" size?
<Frogzoo> blip-: does the live have a writable /var?
<Chaotic_Descent> ... it also seems to be unmounted...
<hateball> blip-╸ mysql is pretty large... perhaps the RAM is full?
<Frogzoo> Chaotic_Descent: boot off a live cd & fsck
<Chaotic_Descent> how can Ubuntu's partition be unmounted?
<blip-> Frogzoo, yes writable with sudo, i was able to copy a file into it
<blip-> hateball, got 4GB
<Chaotic_Descent> What's fsck?
<Frogzoo> Chaotic_Descent: file system checker
<blip-> Chaotic_Descent, man fsck,  as the name may imply,  file system check
<MacGyverNL> Why does the init script snippet at http://rafb.net/p/6HYthF19.html throw all these errors: http://rafb.net/p/GxA7FZ45.html , but when I input the commands on the commandline everything's fine?
<blip-> btw how come ubuntu liveCD doesn't give an option to copy to ram during boot ?  is it that a distro specific thing ?
<remoteCTR1> i have tons of errors in nm-connection-editor can someone help me with that pls?
<Frogzoo> blip-: sounds like it
<remoteCTR1> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mgolisch> MacGyverNL: initscripts are executed using dash, your users shell is mostlikely bash
<mgolisch> MacGyverNL: that could be whats different
<Chaotic_Descent> do I need to know anything else before I run the Ubuntu CD and run fsck?
<Chaotic_Descent> does it matter that the Ubuntu CD I have is an old version?
<Frogzoo> Chaotic_Descent: nope
<blip-> Chaotic_Descent, you've backed up right ?
<Frogzoo> Chaotic_Descent: run it on / as 'fsck -a /dev/sda#'
<daveStyle> I've enabled the fancy 3D compiz style effects in Gnome and they are working fine. Is there an extra application I need to install to configure stuff like the 3D cube etc ?
<Chaotic_Descent> backed up? no. I have nowhere to backup to. T_T;
<Frogzoo> Chaotic_Descent: yeah, best backup before you go there..
<blip-> Chaotic_Descent, then be careful before pressing yes or no if fsck prompts you, better yet run it in readonly mode first
<bimberi> daveStyle: yes, it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<daveStyle> bimberi: you're a star
<_coredump_> moinsen
<Chaotic_Descent> I hate backing up... I don't really know how... I remember the last time I tried to backup all my files it took weeks...
<oldman_> on intrepid xorg, is there an easy way to prevent (e.g. /dev/input/event5) from being grabbed as an input device?
<Chaotic_Descent> I was burning files to discs.
<oldman_> X is stealing my IR remote away from lirc :(
<bimberi> daveStyle: np :)
<jeancalvin> Hello, I'm going to install an app (older version of jpilot). Install file says that I need to do "./configure" and then ""make" and then "make install". My question is, will doing those 3 steps start scattering files and bits into everywhere on my computer? Or will it just stay in one folder?
<andjons_> please help. what type of file in my home directory could cause nautilus to lock up!?
<Chaotic_Descent> wait... do I have to backup if my files are on a different partition from the Ubuntu system?
<bimberi> jeancalvin: most likely the former.  Try using checkinstall...
<blip-> Chaotic_Descent, if you knew what happened to my machine you'd backup every day.... i've been trying to recover stuff from my /home partition for 3 weeks now.... i've lost several months of work.....  get an external HDD and bacnup every few days... it's a 1 click thing after you set it up
<bimberi> !checkinstall | jeancalvin
<ubottu> jeancalvin: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sparrow-jack> Ubuntu is the busiest channel.... whew!!!
<shinoj> !dh_help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dh_help
<blip-> Chaotic_Descent, yes you have to... it may corrupt the partion table.  the fastest backup you can do makes use of rsync and the gui front-end grsync..... it only copies over the new files to your backup device...so first time it will copy everything and take ages.... after that it's a few minutes
<MacGyverNL> mgolisch: Seems the $HOSTNAME var is empty.
<Chaotic_Descent> blip-: I've lost HDs before... I don't how to backup. plus I'm in debt this month so I can't afford another HD.
<sparrow-jack> !IP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<sparrow-jack> !game
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game
<sparrow-jack> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<shinoj> !dh_help | shinoj
<shinoj> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<blip-> Chaotic_Descent, so the real question is, can you afford to lose everything on your HDD right now ?   Because this may happen in the worst scenario
<jeancalvin> bimberi: the app tar.gz comes with an "uninstall". does this mean it will completely uninstall everything it installs?
<blip-> Chaotic_Descent, i know it's annoying and takes long.. but don't rush... i did and regretted it
<bimberi> jeancalvin: it's supposed to yes
<r2s> how to use the 3G/UTMS feature of ubuntu 8.10?
<Chaotic_Descent> blip-: ... so... I can't fix Ubuntu until I buy a new HD? T_T;
<r2s> I just configure things in the network manager but it seems that it's not connecting
<Chaotic_Descent> god I hate computers.
<Chaotic_Descent> why does it have to be so complicated? why can't it EVER be simple?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: are you there?
<blip-> Chaotic_Descent, it's your call the safety margin you want,  try running fsck in *read-only* mode... that won't affect or damage anything
<shinoj> Chaotic_Descent: what is your problem?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: on and off at the moment, what's up ?
<sparrow-jack> oten?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i have massive trouble with this nm-connection-editor
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 ok
<Chaotic_Descent> shinoj: Ubuntu is messing up real bad and I'm being told I should backup my HD before I try to fix it.
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i cannot add a second nameserver because it throws an error window stating that this is read only
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent always good advice
<jeancalvin> bimberi: that link you gave doesn't work. And I've just  installed checkinstall. can you tell me how to create a deb now please?
<shinoj> Chaotic_Descent:  what was the problem?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 if the pannel is unlocked and it's being advertised as read only I'd log a bug on launchpad
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: you are using the gnome desktop too aren't you ?#
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: and after all after having added a wireless connection MANUALLY as it dont seem to recon networks by itself anyxmore i have to manually add nameservers to resolv.conf cos otherwise my cable connectin wont work anymore
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: gnome, yes, and there is nothing to unnlock it
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 is your dhcp server set to advertise name servers ?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: no unlock button as in hardy
<bimberi> jeancalvin: works here -    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: on the cable connection i dont have a name server its static and on wifi yes
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 so is the problem with the wired connection or the wirless
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: as said the wifi works but the cable doesnt anymore after having added a wifi connection
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 interesting, are the cable and wifi networks on the same network
<Chaotic_Descent> shinoj: problems opening apps like sessions settings or installing applications. can't save image files or web pages from firefox. can't view firefox bookmarks within firefox. can't see image thumbnails of specific files within the normal browser. (PCman seems to be able to though) system partition seems to be unmounted, of an unknown type and size.
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: and after having added the nameservers manually in resolv.conf it works again
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: nope but have the same dns
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 can you share the two ip addresses of the network
<DJones> Does anybody have experience with the security webcam application "Motion", I'm just trying out the live webcam in a browser and in fire firefox I can view the live stream, but in internet explorer, it wants to save the file, or go online to find an application to open the file with, does anybody know of a solution for this so that an IE user could view the webcam stream generated from an Intrepid server?
<remoteCTR1> well the one is 140.78.0.0 and the other is a 10.78.112.0
<shinoj> Chaotic_Descent: try one thing, do reinstall ubuntu, without the format options. it doesnt deletes your preferences
<shinoj> Chaotic_Descent:  it should solve the problems
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 how can they share the same name servers ? those ranges are massivly different,
<r2s> how can I connect to my 3G internet with ubuntu 8.10 ???
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: just trying to pickup a picture of what you've got
<ikonia> r2s ar eyou using a phone or a usb dongle
<r2s> ikonia:  usb dongle
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: point is all of our university is well covered with wireless hotspots, so  either you connect via cable in the office or outside the office with the uni wireless and then with vpn into the office
<ikonia> r2s: what netowkr ?
<shinoj> r2s: are you using using mobile phone?
<Chaotic_Descent> I just don't know what the problem is. I'm worried I might make it worse. Like what if my HD is dying?
<r2s> they say that It's easy to connect now in ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> r2s it is
<r2s> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 seems a reasonable statment
<r2s> using ZTE MF622 device
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: office has private range and uni has public range
<ikonia> r2s: what network
<shinoj> Chaotic_Descent: its nothing related to hareware dying
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: hehe thanks
<r2s> Smart here in the philippines
<jeancalvin> I did "apt-get install foo" and terminal said the file needed foo1, foo2, foo3. After I "apt-get remove foo", how can I automatically remove its dependencies which were installed, without my having to call them by name?
<r2s> ikonia: so how?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: so the bottom line of the problem is that now that you have 2 networks defiend (not in use) your name server entry is read only for more than one dns server ?
<ikonia> r2s: plug it in, open network manager and select "mobile broadband services"
<agata> :)
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: come again?
<ikonia> r2s: then cofnigure it as per your network provider
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: just trying to get a summary, you can't enter the dns servers second entry as it complains it's read only
<bimberi> jeancalvin: sudo apt-get autoremove
<r2s> ikonia:  already did in the Mobile Broadband settings in the Network Manager
<ikonia> r2s great, you should be good to go
<ikonia> r2s: click connect
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: it used to be like this: if you have a wireless access point nearby the applet used to show that. now i have to manually set up a wifi connection in order to even HAVE a wifi applet, otherwise it doesnt show
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: nope i cant
<jeancalvin> pidgin question: when I'm in a "/msg" tab with some other user and he types a message to me, I hear a beep. How  can I hear a beep too in the main #ubuntu window?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 I'd log a bug for that, that sounds like a genuine bug
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: and after having set up the wifi manually all of a sudden the wired connection doesnt find a nameserver unless you manually enter it into resolv.conf
<MooCows> Hello, I am having a problem with the hardware drivers installing my nVidia driver
<r2s> ikonia: no connect button
<jeancalvin> bimberi: thanks again!!!
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: agree on that, will do so immediately
<Chaotic_Descent> shinoj: it's not? it's just software? How did it screw up this terminally? some people are saying I could lose all the data on my HDD. should I be reinstalling or running fsck?
<ikonia> r2s: you click on the network manager applet in the trop right of the gnome desktop
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: thanks for sharing your thoughts:)
<MooCows> I click activate , however it does nothing
<bimberi> jeancalvin: np, although I know little of pidgin sorry ;)
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: part of that senario I can understand (the blank name service) however I can't understand why your being allowed to get tot hat situation by network manager
<r2s> ikonia: did that but the configure I made is not visible one Left-click...
<ikonia> r2s then you've not set it up properly in the mobile broad band, or you physical hardware device is not supported
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: well there are several aspects that i dont quite get, for example why is the applet in prreferences now not in administration anymore, how am i supposed to edit settings if i am not being asked for credentials, etc
<MooCows> Is it possible to install the driver though apt-get ?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 yes, the lack of unlock button concerns me
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: somehow this new thing seems a little immature to me...
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: out of interest before you log the bog visit system->prefernces->networking and see if the info in there conflicts with the applet
<ikonia> s/bog/bug
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: the info in there is correct i just cannot edit it
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 and you have no unlock button there eitehr
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: if i start the nm-connection-editor via console it keeps throwing tons of errors
<stefodnb> Hi. This happens about every second boot, with my special USB keyboard plugged in: http://pastie.org/318588 and the keyboard fails to work. Sometimes after waiting ~5 minutes it starts working however. Any ideas?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: definitely not
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 bug logging time
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: %100
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: aye!
<remoteCTR1> hehe thanks buddy
<ikonia> no problem
<elatio> Every time I restart my desktop is at 1024x768. How do I make nVidia X keep it at 1280x1024?
<NET||abuse> having a real pain in my ass with compiz w/gnome-terminal, it doesn't update/poll the window quite frequently, ii'm in vim, i open a new file or switch between vim file tabs and it just doesn't respond without moving the window, or quickly shifting workspaces back and forward, or some other poll trigger... it's very very annoying.
<elatio> Every time I restart my desktop is at 1024x768. How do I make nVidia X keep it at 1280x1024
<Chaotic_Descent> must sleep.
<binarymutant> how do I get dzen2 to stop flickering?
<paynito> is there another channel for PPC ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Descent> tackle failing computer tomorrow...
<ikonia> paynito #ubuntu-ppc
<|ntegra|> can someone explain to me how to use this sudo (as opposed to 'su root') properly please? I'm not sure I understand whats going on
<fosco_> |ntegra|: sudo command
<fosco_> nothing more
<sveri> hi folks i am trying to set up x on a server and i am stuck, i managed to install fluxbox, can start it with startx too, but i cannot use the mouse or keyboard :(
<sda> #salmonix
<|ntegra|> I do that and I'm asked for my user password, that surprises me as I thought I'd be root to do these things?
<fosco_> |ntegra|: this is normal
<fosco_> no root password is required in ubuntu
<|ntegra|> ok, ubuntu is different to other linux distros right? (I've been starting (with live cd) as root, then 'adduser' etc then sudo-ing with root's password)
<ikonia> |ntegra|: ubuntu live cd doesn't log you in as root
<haptiK> morning
<haptiK> anyone here going to the ubuntu conference in london thursday?
<ikonia> |ntegra|: ubuntu is not different from other distros, other distros have sudo too, sudo is a generic unix application
<ikonia> haptiK: possible yes, and you acn discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefodnb> |ntegra|: ubuntu aspires to be easier to use so it assumes you are an administrator on a single user machine. hence the single password, called 'the user password'
<haptiK> can i discuss your mother in there too?
<sveri> ah, hal and fam were missing
<sveri> quitr
<bazhang> haptiK, that is not appropriate
<ikonia> haptiK that attitude is uncalled for
<stefodnb> haptiK, fuck you
<bazhang> stefodnb, no need for that language
<|ntegra|> ok, thanx for the clarification, I've been using wolvix, slax, puppy, dsl, yoper, knoppix, it's been alot of fun <yes.geek>
<tehgeek> hmm
<|ntegra|> stefodnb: it's still hard to hack into though right?
 * tehgeek has never heard of "Wolvix" I don't think
<haptiK> chill
<ikonia> !coc> haptiK
<ubottu> haptiK, please see my private message
<ackbahr> Hi everyone! When I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, I lost USB storage automount. Can someone help me diagnose/correct this?
<ikonia> haptiK: if your going to be in #ubuntu related channels, grab a moment to take a look at that doc to get an idea of the guildlines of behaviour
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<kaimerra> is that a duncan?
<ActionParsnip> duncan?
<killkernel> duncan ?
<ActionParsnip> ear cataracts?
<Shienas24> lt
<sda> salmonix
<r2s> does ZTE MF622 3G modem automatically configured for 3G connection in Ubuntu 8.10? mines seems not working
<ikonia> r2s: check the hardware support of it, also check your network providers settings in the mobile broadband setup as I suggested
<ikonia> r2s: not all networks auto configure
<salmonix> hi, sda !
<sda> hi salmonix, we've made it at last
<salmonix> Nice! Welcome. Ok. Drop the case into the pan.
<olskolirc> hey guys, what do us linux ppl use to build flash pages like macromedia mx or swish?
<|ntegra|> k, thanx, this is looking swish, viva la *nix'lls!
<sda> I've installed Wine but it does not appear to reach Windows-based programs, or at least not in every case
<julian_> can somebody help me compile a kernel module i got some errors under intrepid
<ikonia> 10:39 <stefodnb> the channel suffers enough from 1300+ users to let random morons blubber
<ikonia> 10:39 <stefodnb> :/
<ikonia> 10:40 <ikonia> no-one was letting a anyone blubber
<ikonia> 10:40 <ikonia> but shouting fuck you in front of 1300 people - do
<ikonia>                you think thats approrpiate
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> 10:40 <stefodnb> meh
<ikonia> sorry
<salmonix> Pal, addition to sda's problem: it seems Wine is configured to home in /, but sda has an XP installed and would like to use  the applications of that. Any ide?
<salmonix> idea, i mean?
<snifer> i miss mirf
<ActionParsnip> !info ktoon
<snifer> *mirc
<ubottu> ktoon (source: ktoon): 2D animation toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4 (intrepid), package size 2477 kB, installed size 6128 kB
<snifer> :(
<snifer> im gonna use it with wine
<snifer> im sure it will work but with some bugs
<snifer> :)
<FloodBot1> snifer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> snifer: bitchx has good script support
<salmonix> snifer: As does IRSSI with Perl.
<ActionParsnip> snifer: what functionality do you require
<snifer> i tryd installing it, im suppose 2 use it in my terminal ?
<julian_> !info kregexpeditor
<ubottu> Package kregexpeditor does not exist in intrepid
<snifer> i just like the apperence lolol
<julian_> why doesnt it exist in intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> snifer: thats ridiculous
<ActionParsnip> snifer: you can skin most other irc clients
<jim_p> does anyone know how can i disable the appearence of custom smileys sent from other contacts in pidgin (msn protocol)?
<salmonix> sda: Starting winecfg from terminal - let us try that.
<ActionParsnip> !info kregexpeditor
<snifer> if your ust to mirc for 10years and switch to xchat...its hard 2 like xchat :P
<ubottu> Package kregexpeditor does not exist in intrepid
<snifer> ActionParsnip>
<barid92> is there any polish man ??
<ActionParsnip> snifer: i dont like paid for software, Ive always used open source
<barid92> j too :P
<snifer> ActionParsnip, couldnt find 1 for mirc for xchat
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tobywuk> What command would I use to copy my homr directory to an external hard drive?
<snifer> ActionParsnip, who does lol
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sda> salmonix: winecfg up and running
<salmonix> barid92: Polished brainz, the most... :)
<snifer> ActionParsnip, but mirc trial last 4ever u just got 2 wait 30sec and boom
<snifer> ActionParsnip, im gonna try it now lets c if it works lol
<ActionParsnip> snifer: then use one of the multitude of open clients that will run natively
<julian_> ActionParsnip: any alternatives to kregexpeditor out there? do you know why its not part of intrepid?
<salmonix> Ok. Looking around.
<xukun> After I upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8.10 if I open I website with firefox it takes about 3 minutes to open the page. I removed and reinstalled firefox but still no luck
<tobywuk> What options on the RM command would i need to copy my home directory?
<snifer> ActionParsnip, i need that M infront of the irc ;)
<bazhang> tobywuk, see the link above from ubottu
<heihaier> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<tobywuk> have done, is it just   cp -R that i need?
<salmonix> sda: Ok. now find the place where you can set and name the hdd drives.
<tobywuk> will that copy all hiden files etc?
<xukun> anybody any idea please?
<ActionParsnip> snifer: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/xchat /user/bin/mirc
<ActionParsnip> snifer: ;)
<bazhang> You must use a live CD for this process tobywuk
<sda> salmonix: drives found
<bazhang> tobywuk, that is from the link
<ActionParsnip> julian_: im looking :)
<salmonix> Pals, how can we run some apps from an already installed XP partition?
<kaimerra> xukun: what happens when you ping something? no lag?
<salmonix> sda: You should try to find the partition of the XP and give it a name, like D:, but not C:.
<julian_> ActionParsnip: i just found this: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdeutils/kdeutils_4.1.0-0ubuntu4/changelog
<salmonix> sda: Damit, it has been long that I used Wine.
<xukun> kaimerra, ping works fine. and my internet conenction is ok
<tobywuk> bazhang: Sureley i dont have to use a live disk to backup my home dir
<ActionParsnip> julian_: wtg :D
<barid92> why ??
<julian_> wtg?
<b1n42y> |ntegra|
<ActionParsnip> julian_: way to go
<sda> salmonix: how do you mean give it? names like c:, z: are there, and H: for home
<bazhang> tobywuk, backup? check /msg ubottu backup
<SHRIKEE> hey all :)
<SHRIKEE> question
<barid92> hey
<olskolirc> hey guys, what do us linux ppl use to build flash pages like macromedia mx or swish?
<karon> hey
<SHRIKEE> i have ubuntu server with gnome installed
<ClintHEXA> nice shrikee
<ClintHEXA> how do you like it
<SHRIKEE> and i;m trying to get remote desktop to work before i log in on the machine
<ClintHEXA> how hard was it to configure?
<SHRIKEE> so i want to be able to vnc to it, see a login screen and then login to the actual machine
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: ktoon can do it apparently, theres also a cli tool that makes swf files from animated gifs
<salmonix> sda: what does c:, z: contain (roughly)?
<kaimerra> xukun: im not sure then, I am stickin with Hardy for now, maybe google a bit
<sda> salmonix: got a call, have to wait
<ClintHEXA> hardy
<julian_> olskolirc: but nothing compareable to flash
<salmonix> sda: ok.
<olskolirc> yeah i see
<julian_> olskolirc: but nothing compareable to adobe flash
<ClintHEXA> anybody still using 8.04
<SHRIKEE> ClintHEXA: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gets it done easily ;)
<SHRIKEE> i'm on 8.04
<ClintHEXA> yeahi do agree shrikee
<ClintHEXA> yeah same here
<ClintHEXA> i still love the 8.04
<SHRIKEE> but, how to get vnc working when not logged in
<olskolirc> im BACK on 8.04
<barid92> why you dont use 8.10 ??
<SHRIKEE> i've tried several things, but :(
<olskolirc> I tried intrepid
<ClintHEXA> why olskolirc ?
<snifer> ActionParsnip, it just looks 2 ghetto lolol
<kaimerra> 8.04 here, no RT kernel in 8.10
<julian_> ActionParsnip: i now just used this deb package: http://packages.debian.org/de/sid/i386/kregexpeditor/download
<julian_> works like a charm
<ClintHEXA> Exactly no RTkernel in 8.10
<olskolirc> my keyboard started typing a foreign language ClintHEXA and I did all i could before i gave up
<SHRIKEE> anyone?
<ClintHEXA> lol...
<ClintHEXA> im using BSD on my old laptp
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ClintHEXA> my old lappy is toshisa 1735
<julian_> !dovecot
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<tarelerulz> Does VLC support Matroska's tagging system ?
<ClintHEXA> 64MB RAM 9 GB HDD
<SHRIKEE> ubottu: i got all that, but i want to login to vnc before the machine is logged in locally
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SHRIKEE> otherwise the vnc is useless to me
<SHRIKEE> like terminal services
<snifer> ActionParsnip, im outi
<snifer> goodnite
<ClintHEXA> 600 X800 dislay
<ClintHEXA> nite snifer
<erUSUL> !ot | ClintHEXA
<ClintHEXA> lol@ubottu
<ubottu> ClintHEXA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ClintHEXA> lol
<barid92> j use gericom 1440 it has intel 1.4ghz and 256 ram
<johnflux> Hey all
<sjovan> !mx
<salmonix> sda: Installing wine. Get back in 30 minutes. Ok?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx
<sjovan> !xm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xm
<julian_> !getnaked
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getnaked
<johnflux> is there a way to get my network device to be automatically configured when it's created?
<ClintHEXA> yeah i was trying to remote to my desktop from XP to ubuntu
<bazhang> sjovan, /msg ubottu
<julian_> !gettingnaked
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gettingnaked
<bazhang> julian_, dont
<julian_> hahahah
<sda> salmonix: ok
<julian_> sorry
<SHRIKEE> uesless channel...
<ClintHEXA> clear
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse | julian_
<ubottu> julian_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<erUSUL> johnflux: /etc/network/interfaces see man interfaces
<johnflux> I want to automatically assign an IP address to usb0  when it's created
<johnflux> erUSUL: the thing is, even adding 'auto usb0' to that, that seems to only apply at boot up
<ClintHEXA> john usb0
<b1n42y> karon Are you in melbourne ?
<julian_> ActionParsnip common was just kidding, kinda funny what he answered :)
<ClintHEXA> are you using a wireless adapter on the usbport ?
<ubuntu_> is there a way to backup users selectively (ie only user accounts, not system accounts)?
<st3ph> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<b1n42y> |karon| Are you in Melbourne ?
<johnflux> ClintHEXA: it's actually connecting to a mobile device, communicating via ethernet over usb
<erUSUL> johnflux: maybe with an udev rule
<erUSUL> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<bazhang> b1n42y, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ClintHEXA> ahhh i see
<chilli0> hey
<johnflux> erUSUL: i was thinking it would be something like that, but no idea where to start
<ClintHEXA> have you check you hcl on ubuntu site?
<chilli0> can some1 pm me how to set up a static ip address?
<sjovan> johnflux: you can do that in ---> /etc/network/interfaces <--- man interfaces
<chilli0> i gotta go
<julian_> !khexeditor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about khexeditor
<chilli0> thanks if anyone does
<ClintHEXA> okchilli
<julian_> hm...
<erUSUL> johnflux: that calls "ifup usb0" when the thing is plugged and "ifdown usb0" when unplugged... remove the auto usb0
<bazhang> julian_, /msg ubottu
<johnflux> sjovan: I don't think ifup etc is triggered by udev though
<ClintHEXA> remove the auto usb0
<ClintHEXA> interesting
<ClintHEXA> i see .. i see
<ClintHEXA> since its autodetectwith DHCP
<ClintHEXA> interesting
<ClintHEXA> ok bb
<ClintHEXA> im going to try that out
<ClintHEXA> laterguys
<ClintHEXA> exit
<FloodBot1> ClintHEXA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scuser> hi all, I was trying to use NTL library, but the command make check produces this error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74249/ , any help ?
<johnflux> erUSUL: I removed the 'auto usb0'  but it still hasn't setup the usb0 device
<johnflux> erUSUL: if I do 'ifup usb0'  it is configured correctly
<pogztimz> some1 teach me how to install a printer on ubuntu server. i want this printer to be accessed by clients.. psl
<erUSUL> johnflux: that was not the fix. just a step. Look about doing an udev rule that set ups the interfaces when the nic is plugged
<johnflux> erUSUL: ah right sorry
<johnflux> btw, can I stop ifup from restarting nfs etc?
<erUSUL> johnflux: you are not the first one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487036
<pogztimz> it i type the command lpadmin -E -p EpsonLX300 -v usb://EPSON/LX-300+ -P /usr/share/ppd/cups-included/Epson/epson.ppd -u allow:all it says "lpadmin: Unauthorized"????
<erUSUL> johnflux: the solution is there
<ActionParsnip> pogztimz: put sudo apt the start
<ActionParsnip> apt = at
<erUSUL> scuser: have you installed the NTL dev packages? build-essential etc?
<erUSUL> johnflux: btw, can I stop ifup from restarting nfs etc? <<< dunno
<b1n42y> how do I disable left room join room echo
<erUSUL> b1n42y: which irc client
<pogztimz> ActionParsnip: it says " root@sysadmin-ubuntuServer:~# apt lpadmin -E -p EpsonLX300 -v usb://EPSON/LX-300+ -P /usr/share/ppd/cups-included/Epson/epson.ppd -u allow:all
<pogztimz> The program 'apt' can be found in the following packages:
<pogztimz>  * sun-java6-jdk
<pogztimz>  * sun-java5-jdk
<pogztimz>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<FloodBot1> pogztimz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pogztimz> Try: apt-get install <selected package>
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: its a pidgin plugin, depends on your client
<scuser> erUSUL: I have installed build essential but I don't know which packages should I install ?
<b1n42y> pidgin
<MindSpark> hi, how do I set my prnt scrn button to run scrot ?
<sken> does anybody know about ubuntu games ?
<MindSpark> I'm on xfce
<ActionParsnip> pogztimz: why are you logged in as root?
<b1n42y> thanks you 2
<ActionParsnip> sken: a bit
<pogztimz> bcz i am root
<sken> i wan to install games like moto gp and need for speed any clue?
<b1n42y> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ActionParsnip> possiblyj: do you normally log in as roo?
<erUSUL> scuser: is this lib ? libntl-dev - Number Theory Library, development files ??
<ActionParsnip> *root
<erUSUL> !wine | sken
<scuser> erUSUL: yes it is
<ubottu> sken: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> pogztimz: do you normally log in as root?
<erUSUL> !appdb | sken
<ubottu> sken: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pogztimz> ActionParsnip: it says i have to download some packages?
<johnflux> erUSUL: w00t - that worked thank you!
<ActionParsnip> pogztimz: then install what it says
<sken> i don't like wine
<pogztimz> brb
<sken> it sucks
<erUSUL> scuser: then install libntl-dev package
<ActionParsnip> sken: winedb is a good starting point
<mosibfu> any "experts" in compiling from source here? i get some weird errors for: sudo module-assistant -t a-i ov51x-jpeg
<sken> then how can i download games?
<erUSUL> johnflux: no problem
<ActionParsnip> pogztimz: do you log in as root normally?
<bazhang> sken, what do you mean download
<ActionParsnip> sken: apt-cache search game | less
<ActionParsnip> sken: or wine for windows games (or cedega / crossoveroffice if you wanna pay)
<sken> when i install wine where can i download games like moto gp and need fro speed?
<MindSpark> I am using compiz and I want to add a keyboard shortcut for scrot (prt scrn)
<erUSUL> sken: steam works in wine.. many people use it to run CS. steam can be used to purchase and dl games...
<MindSpark> can anyone help me  ?
<bazhang> sken, you need to pay for those
<pogztimz> ActionParsnip: pls look at this: http://www.pastebin.ca/1261273
<pogztimz> ActionParsnip: not really.. i dont log as root normally
<ActionParsnip> pogztimz: you need  to sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<ActionParsnip> pogztimz: by enabling root you have reduced the security of your system
<b1n42y> sken: Dont bother with games for linux unless they are made or ported specifically for linux CSS for instance suffers in fps under wine
<pogztimz> ActionParsnip: ty for reminding me
<jim_p> someone give me an alternative for cheese, the webcam tuning program
<tobywuk> If I do the 'cp' command and the files/folders already exist will it just overwrite them all?
<loller> i`ve got the very strange problem , when i`m starting ubuntu it stars running song which a long ago erase it , but doesn`t look that any kind of player to run and that`s the strange , i suppose it running one script which start the song when run the session
<jim_p> in qt if possible :P
<loller> and i`m asking how to check what is going on
<b1n42y> !pidgin plugins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgin plugins
<rue7363> tobywuk: you can use cp -i ... to have cp ask you for overwriting
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | jim_p
<fosco_> loller: take a look at system - preferences - session
<ubottu> jim_p: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scuser> erUSUL: I downloaded and installed the package but still nothing new !!?
<tobywuk> rue7363: But if i dont do the -i what will it do as default?
<pogztimz> Actionparsnip: i tried to install the printer using CUPS web interface but when i add the printer, it stays at the same page foreever? do u think i need to edit cupsd.conf?
<rue7363> tobywuk: overwrite
<tobywuk> rue7363: Is there any way to only make it overwrite the files that are different and have been changed?
<ActionParsnip> pogztimz: try closing the page and restart cupsd
<rue7363> tobywuk: cp -u ...
<rue7363> tobywuk: man cp
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<pogztimz> ActionParsnip: i tried a million times.. but its always like that.. :(
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, yea my webcam works, i just need something else than cheese
<doktoreas> anyone can suggest me the fastest way for installing ubuntu on multiple pc in a lan?
<tobywuk> rue7363: there is no -u on the man page for cp
<pogztimz> ActionParsnip: btw im downloading sun package atm
<bazhang> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: on main pidgin window press CTRL + U
<b1n42y> thanks i got it
<pogztimz> jim_p: try installing skype
<rue7363> tobywuk: there is
<b1n42y> its hard to see things in new programs
<ActionParsnip> pogztimz: then id go for the conf file, backup the current one so you can rollback if needed
<erUSUL> scuser: :/; sorry i can not help you further. You shoukd check the README and or INSTALL file if any that comes with sources to know which dependencies you need to install
<rue7363> tobywuk: i just checked, there really is
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: if you flick round the Buddies, Accounts, Tools bit you'd se it
<ripps> Does anybody know how to fix the Notification bubble so that it doesn't have a yellow strip when I change the tooltip color?
<scuser> erUSUL: ok thanks for your time :)
<pogztimz> ActionParsnip: most of the HOWTOS availabe in configuring cupsd.conf are outdated.
<jim_p> someone give me an alternative for cheese, the webcam tuning program
<rue7363> tobywuk: maybe you have translated manpage, not the original english?
<tobywuk> rue7363: I cant see a u on my screen, only an f
<tobywuk> -f
<pogztimz> Actionparsnip: is there a new HOWTO edit cupsd.conf for 8.04 or 7.10?
<b1n42y> by the way thanks on behalf of all people here to the people that idle here and help ubunters.. was here a year ago and nothing has changed well done
<rue7363> tobywuk: scroll down
<tobywuk> have
<pogztimz> jim_p: try SKYPE
<tobywuk> rue7363: im using osx atm though not ubuntu
<pogztimz> jim_p: or u can use ekiga
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me the tools for developing flash
<jim_p> pogztimz, :(
<rue7363> tobywuk: then you are in the wrong channel
<hellotyler> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README does anyone know what's up with step 2 ? I'm in the mplayer directory but I don't know what the codec archives are
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: yes thanks i was there i missed it initally
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: ktoon maybe
<pogztimz> jim_p: wats the matter bro? u dont like skype or ekiga?
<jim_p> pogztimz, i dont look for a program for conferencing, i want an alternative to cheese!
<rue7363> tobywuk: if osx's cp does not have -u option, maybe you want to use rsync instead
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: flash is proprietary garbage so th only way to get a true anim is with adobes overpriced suite
<jim_p> pogztimz, Cheese is a cheesy program to take pictures and videos from your web cam. It also provides some graphical effects in order to please the users play instinct.
<pogztimz> kim_p: here is a link for installing skyp.. http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; there's no open source software 4 this??
<jaypur> hi, id like to install a font.tff and i cant install it... can someone help me?
<jim_p> pogztimz, skype and ekiga are different apps to what i want!
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: theres an app that can make swf from animated gif, ive not researched this too hard though
<jim_p> jaypur, copy it in ~/.fonts
<tominglis> hi, i have installed ubuntu server 8.04.1, and have installed xen. i have created a xen instance, and when i try to update it and install packages, i keep getting page faults and cpu lockups
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tominglis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74260/
<tominglis> does anyone know what is wrong?
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i need 2 develop flash 4 my web pages
<jaypur> ActionParsnip, thx
<tominglis> i have checked the memory in the machine with 11 passes of memtest
<bamse> why the **** is ubuntu so slow :S ?
<bamse> windows.. feels so slow
<bamse> like sirup
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; then wat's ktoon
<ActionParsnip> !info ktoon
<ubottu> ktoon (source: ktoon): 2D animation toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4 (intrepid), package size 2477 kB, installed size 6128 kB
<bamse> i've installed ati drivers to!!
<bamse> still.. god
<b1n42y> DarkKnight: ive done a little research on your subject, vmware might be a good option
<digifor> I am running ubuntu 8.10. I installed the lotus notes 8.5beta R2 with the deb. If anybody knows how to set up S/MIME can they join me on #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> bamse: have you installed your gfx card? have you got full updates? what is your system spec and what window manager do you run?
<hellotyler> i'm using vmware right now on os x to virtualize ubuntu, works pretty good
<bamse> its a x1400 something
<bamse> i was on ati
<DarkKnight> bln42y; is it another substitute 4 flash
<bamse> downloaded the drivers
<bazhang> !enter | bamse
<ubottu> bamse: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bamse> ran ut SH thing.. and ati is installed
<bamse> still.. like sirup :(
<coolguy4> hi there, my ubuntu network connection is fast, but just about every app seems to cut out every five minutes or so
<b1n42y> DarkKnight: unfortunately its virtualisation of xp for example to run cs2 or 3 within linux
<coolguy4> this includes audio streaming, ssh and even irc
<jitu3485> hi I have updated my system to interpid , now my system is not detecting the pen drive i connected.
<coolguy4> any clues on how I could debug this?
<bamse> btw. is x-fi creative cards working now?
<b1n42y> how do i find out if latest kernel has patch for intel gfx cards
<chippy> hello. usually my mouse cannot take me out of screensaver mode. I have to use the keys, how can I fix it?
<powtrix> use the keys
<b1n42y> arg i just got a quit message echo from pogztimz how do i get rid of that
<b1n42y> i installed the pidgin plugin it has helped
<sveri> hi, how can i debug dhcp? i tried to setup a dhcp server with firestarter, but that just doesnt do what it should
<Guest22060> http://www.infexious.org/xdcc.php?xdcc=iNFEXiOUS%60Garbage#
<chippy> powtrix. hah. Ok, yesterday, probably related, I couldnt use the keys either, when the screen went black (after X minutes). How can i fix this. Dont say reboot
<salmonix> sveri: What dhcp server? You can always check dmesg.
<sveri> salmonix, in installed dhcp3-server and set it up with firestarter
<salmonix> sveri: Have you cehcked the config file, if set properly?
<rue7363> salmonix: dmesg just shows kernel messages, not useful for dhcp debugging
<sveri> salmonix, config file looks ok for me
<saliom> men haw can i configureta  in detail dwl 520++ppoe?
<salmonix> sveri: /var/log/messages?
<scientes_> how do i make apt-get update not try and fail to download en_US translations
<scientes_> its kinda stupid
<scientes_> and it wastes my time
<sveri> salmonix, the same as in dmesg a lot of inbound packages from a ip in my network
<ActionParsnip> salmonix: is firestarter configured to allow dhcp traffic in and out?
<sveri> ActionParsnip, how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> !firestarter | sveri
<ubottu> sveri: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sveri> ActionParsnip, i know about that
<ActionParsnip> sveri: you cant just throw in some security and expect it to learn your system. You need to configure it
<sveri> ActionParsnip, and like i said, i think i configured it right
<sveri> ActionParsnip, at least there is not much to do wrong
<ActionParsnip> sveri: well its not working so clearly something is wrong
<sveri> ActionParsnip, i am just wondering how to debug that
<ActionParsnip> sveri: check logs of fiestarter
<sveri> ActionParsnip, good point :D
<ActionParsnip> sveri: least we can verify the data is getiting in (i bet its not)
<stibily> hi all. i am having issues with mounting my xp partition. i am running 8.04. any help would be appreciated greatly. many thanks
<sveri> ActionParsnip, well i do have some connectivity on that card
<sveri> ActionParsnip, but it seems like its trying to connect, but then gets refused
<pc> hi
<ActionParsnip> sveri: maybe so, but maybe not for all ports or all services e
<paul68> does anyone has experience with ssh port forwading  on a dlink router?
<pc> Can someone help me install flash player on firefox, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<DarkKnight> no idea of flash tools?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: its called virtual server in dlinks (usually)
<seriousstorm85> hi guys, i have recently installed 8.10, my wireless connection at home which worked in 8.04 cannot be detected anymore, i am using iwl 3945
<b1n42y> pc: goto to a flash requiring page and click on INSTALL button
<waleed> hello. I'm on ubuntu 8.04.1 and I want to change the wifi transmission power, but using "sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower X" doesn't work. I'm using iwl3945 driver. Can anyone help me with that ?
<pc> b1n42y: it asks for rpm. deb. etc
<jrib> pc: visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ in firefox and click on the yellow bar at the top or intall the flashplugin-nonfree package from multiverse using your favorite package manager and restart your browser
<Toznoshio> Hi community, can someone confirm whether in OpenOffice 3.0 the SmartArt widgets generated with MSOffice 2007 and included in .pptx presentations are displayed properly? Currently (Hardy Heron + OO 2.4) the only thing I see is {CLSID-01-02-etc} gibberish and no graph. Thanks
<b1n42y> if you are using firefox then under the address bar a toobar will appear with install button
<jrib> !openoffice | Toznoshio
<ubottu> Toznoshio: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<pc> the add remove feature in ubuntu works fantastic lol i just searched for it and it installed it
<ubuntu_> can I install Ubuntu Server from the Desktop cd?
<ActionParsnip> pc: you can also do that in cli: apt-cache search <something>
<bazhang> ubuntu_, no
<jrib> ubuntu_: erm, why?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you can install lamp though
<pc> Should I install Important security updates. Update Manager found 89 updates
<Soepstengel> People. Is it possible to unencrypt an encrypted partition created with the Ubuntu 8.04 alternative installation cd without losing data on it?
<jrib> pc: yes
<paul68> ActionParsnip: how do I set this up? I have a dir-100 router
<bazhang> pc yes install em
<Soepstengel> Somehow my Windows XP installation cd is bitching because I have an encrypted partition.
<ubuntu_> jrib, because I have the desktop and alternate cd already... would prefer not to download a new ISO
<jrib> ubuntu_: why do you want server instead of desktop?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: web browse to the routers internal ip (you will probably find it http://192.168.0.1)
<ubuntu_> jrib, it's for a server installation. desktop would also work, but an optimised server install would probably be better
<ActionParsnip> paul68: then rtfm
<seriousstorm85> does any one know how to solve a wirless network problem?
<ikonia> ubuntu_ do you have enterprise hardware ?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: or is this on a "home" server
<Dr_willis> <seriousstorm85> - given the details you have given...it depends on the exact problem.
<ubuntu_> ikonia, definitely a "home" server :)
<ActionParsnip> paul68: thing is their is no DEFINITIVE answer, it varys wildly between routers
<ikonia> ubuntu_ then you don't want a "server optimised" install as your not using server hardare
<drindt> my ubuntu starting with runlevel2 is that right?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: I am rtfm but it is different compared to the linksys setup
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you want a desktop install
<ikonia> drindt: correct
<Dr_willis> <seriousstorm85> - there are a lot of people with driver upgrade issues, in the video and wireless areas sadly.
<blinkn1> hello
<Dr_willis> drindt,  yes -
<drindt> ikonia: in this runlevel the rc.local will not be executed?
<pc> How do I get the compiz fusion icon
<ikonia> drindt rc.local is always executed
<drindt> ikonia: ok
<jrib> ubuntu_: well if you're sure you aren't going to put a gui on it anway, easiest way is to just download the iso for a server install.  Either way you're going to have to download new data anyway as the server kernel isn't on the desktop cd
<paul68> ActionParsnip: I have a portforwarding rule but I can't specify the destinations port if this  is the case I need to adapt the listning port in the ssh conf
<Dr_willis> pc,  you mean the fusion-iconm
<sleepy_cat> hi
<ubuntu_> ikonia, that makes sense... in terms of security, are there significant risks using a desktop install as a server?
<ActionParsnip> pc: sudo apt-get install compiz-setings-manager
<panfist> how can i force kill a process that really doesnt want to be killed
<ikonia> ubuntu_ nope
<sleepy_cat> Do you guys know how to access hidden files via Terminal
<Dr_willis> pc,  you mean the fusion-icon ' tool' that lets you controll  compiz ? its in  the  "fusion-icon" pacaklge
<ikonia> ubuntu_: just shutdown all you don't need
<jrib> panfist: pass -9 to the kill command
<pc> Dr_willis: is compiz fusion already active, I installed ubuntu 8.1
<blinkn1> i have a question , i don't know if this is the channel for it but here goes. i have a system that has a Pentium D processor 2 GHZ, 945G motherboard and 2GB ram and planning to run  ubuntu 32 bit on it with tomcat ,apache http and glassfish server for testing my applications and also for use as a desktop. do you guys think the system is good enough for such tasks ?
<jrib> sleepy_cat: access in what way?  edit them?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: thats fine, ususally you are able to specify the backend port but i guess you are tied down by your router
<seriousstorm85> Dr_willis my wireless card worked fine with 8.04, but since installing 8.10, it does not pick up my home router, it picks up other ones...however logging to one of the routers it picks up, it does not succeed in logging in when using the correct password etc, i have found out that it uses  iwl3945,  using dmesg | grep -i iwl  everything looks normal and workin as it was in 8.04
<Dr_willis> pc,  Ubuntu 8.10 Has compiz installed...
<alex_> ls -al
<pc> how do u access the settings
<ikonia> blinkn1 more than good enough
<sleepy_cat> no just enter into that directory
<waleed> hello, does anyone know how to change the wifi transmission power on iwl3945 driver ?
<sleepy_cat> like mozilla has .mozilla in home folder
<jrib> sleepy_cat: cd directory   as usual...
<pc> how to acess compiz settings in 8.1 ubuntu
<paul68> ActionParsnip: that means that when I ssh localy I have to use the external port as well or am I wrong?
<sleepy_cat> no it does not work for hidden files
<daveStyle> pc: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jrib> sleepy_cat: cd ~/.mozilla
<stibily> does anyone know much about mounting of ntfs? was working, but now isnt. thnxx
<Dr_willis> seriousstorm85,  i would have to say check the forums.. wireless stff can be  a bit of a challange to trouble shoot..   Could be some odd dr4iver updated quirk. or somthiong else entirely
<panfist> jrib thats not working
<nes> hello
<jrib> panfist: reboot then
<daveStyle> pc: new control panel is installed into Preferences
<nes>  
<seriousstorm85> Dr_willis thanks
<nes>  
<FloodBot1> nes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<panfist> jrib well last time i did that i encountered this situation i had problems when the system came back up...
<nes> is linux great??
<ikonia> nes try it
<blinkn1> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> nes: see what you think
<jrib> panfist: what is hanging?
<Dr_willis> stibily,  about eveyr time some one mentions taht 'it used to work and now its not' its due to the ntfs not getting unmounted by windows cleanly when windows crashed.. so boot back to windows.. and scan/check/defrag the drive.. then try it in linux again
<ActionParsnip> paul68: if you are on the same LAN you can use LAN address, if you are external to your LAN, use your routers WAN IP, you may want to get a no-ip account to save you having to remember your ip address
<nes> how old you
<ikonia> nes this is a support channel only, not a chat channel
<bazhang> nes this is not the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<paul68> ActionParsnip: already have  a no ip account
<nes> okay
<daveStyle> ikonia: A/S/L ?  :)
<stibily> Dr_willis: i just made sure -twice- that i successfully closed windows down, however i havent checked it for errors
<panfist> jrib it's a file transfer using rsync to a raid5 array on the ubuntu machine created with mdadm. last time the file transfer just stopped, i rebooted, and the array had to resync ( 7 hours). and the problem keeps happening, so i would like to find out the cause.
<paul68> ActionParsnip: so just change the port in de ssh config on my server then right?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: then your account will resolve your name you have to your ip
<Dr_willis> stibily,  as a test.. try to mount the filesystemmanuyally from the terminal, and look for error messages
<stibily> Dr_willis: ok
<jrib> panfist: ah.  Then you should describe that in your question to the channel.  I don't know about raid
<ActionParsnip> paul68: whatever makes your router sing with your server. Id make the server use static ip to ease management
<DaveKong> Is there some way to get better ATI graphic card support than just installing the proprietary driver? Such as using wine to run the windows drivers?
<ikonia> DaveKong no
<paul68> ActionParsnip: I second that motion
<panfist> jrib there is nothing kern.log, daemon.log, syslog, messages...strace -p to the rsync process i just blank, like its not doing anything
<espacious> buildig of an array became slow, there are two arrays being rebuild how can i stop pause one ?
<DaveKong> ikonia, :( alright thanks
<daveStyle> DaveKong: Not really. Emulating almost never has any luck with hardware rendering
<espacious> im using mdadm
<panfist> espacious try "mdadm --stop /dev/mdx" where x is the number of the array
<daveStyle> DaveKong: Proprietary is best your going to get. You could also try the bleeding edge SVN versions but not worth the effort
<al__> irc://irc.freenode.net/roundcube
<ubuntu_> backing up home dirs... will 'sudo cp /home/* /media/archive/home' get all the files?
<stibily> Dr_willis: i have managed to mount it now - it was trying to mount to /media/XP, however the folder did not exist, so i created it and now its mounted. but i thought this gets created when its mounted anyway =S
<espacious> panfist will try the speed droped to almost zero!
<pc> sudo vudo i know judo --nub
<jrib> ubuntu_: no
<daveStyle> ubuntu_: no. it will skip directories I'd imagine
<stibily> Dr_willis: becos i added a line to my fstab to tell it to automount on startup of ubuntu
<panfist> if i try to unmount a device, and it says that it's busy, how can i find out what is holding it up
<jrib> !backups > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> stibily: no, the mounting folder must already exist
<daveStyle> ubuntu_: cp -r ............ would be a smarter option
<ubuntu_> er, yes, I meant cp -r ... thanks
<stibily> ActionParsnip: ok, somehow it got deleted then, now i know, thanks =)
<Dr_willis> stibily,  a mount point does not get 'created'  on mounting.. the directory must exist beforhand..
<jrib> panfist: http://aplawrence.com/SCOFAQ/FAQ_scotec6cantkill.html suggests it may be a driver issue.  Check the bug tracker maybe
<espacious> panfist u can force the umount maybe
<ActionParsnip> stibily: learning all the time
<stibily> Dr_willis: ok thank you for your help
<stibily> =)
<Dr_willis> stibily,  some front end tools - DO auto make the directory..
<panfist> espacious if i force the umount, i will probably have to resync the array.
<ActionParsnip> ewww a mount gui, nasty
<stibily> lol
<panfist> thanks for the info jrib
<espacious> panfist maybe
<DaveKong> what graphic cards are best supported in Linux?
<sdfwf> alright, why does nfs die when i reboot? just prints mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<paul68> ActionParsnip: just a silly question my router is dhcp my eth1 is at this point due to recent changes also dhcp  eth0 is static, is changing the dhcp into static on my eth0 going to have an impact on the rest of the devices connected to eth1
<ActionParsnip> DaveKong: id say nvidia
<stibily> Dr_willis: think im going to try a restart and just make sure that it continues to mount ok, thnx again
<daveStyle> DaveKong: nVidia
<ubuntu_> so for archival purposes, tar is a better option than cp?
<Toznoshio> DaveKong, nvidia's proprietary drivers are pretty darn good
<pc> ubuntu is alot easier then windows now, it downloads and installs for u with the handy add remove program
<ActionParsnip> paul68: you can have them both on static as long as they have different ip addresses within your subnet
<daveStyle> ubuntu_: yep tar.gz is probably the best best
<DaveKong> ok, thanks everyone... maybe I can sell my ATI and find a navida card for a decent price on newegg
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Dr_willis> pc,  learn to use synaptic, dont rely on the 'add/remove'  tool.. its a limited synaptic :)
<daveStyle> DaveKong: is your ATI _that_ bad ?
<ubuntu_> thanks daveStyle
<ActionParsnip> paul68: youo can even have the pc on 2 networks if the system pluggd into 2 routers
<daveStyle> ubuntu_: np
<panfist> jrib ok i read that but i'm not 100% clear...i think i can eliminate the problem of faulty hardware because /proc/mdstat tells me the array is fine. i think i can eliminate badly written software because rsync is supposedly very mature. if it's a bad driver, does that mean mdadm is bad, or my motherboard SATA controller driver is bad, or it could be either? or something else?
<zer0o> hi is there any web master here? i want to put a table in my ws with rounded corners... is that possible? i searched it up on the internet and tried many ways but i couldn't find anything... any suggestion?
<DaveKong> daveStyle, movies are pretty choppy and look more Pixelated than they should, haven't tried playing any 3d intense games
<jrib> panfist: don't know
<daveStyle> movies shouldn't really be choppy. Try disabling your 3D effects
<paul68> ActionParsnip: at this point my setup is like this isp <=> dlink <=> server <=> linksys router/wifi accesspoint
<ActionParsnip> do i see compiz breaking MORE stuff, shock
<alsuren> does anyone know how gnome's alt-f2 works? I want a command that will pop up that dialogue, to replace xfrun4 (which is shit)
<tarelerulz> Is there any program that add meta tags to mp4 ?
<daveStyle> DaveKong: are the movies flickering ?
<ActionParsnip> !info id3tag | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Package id3tag does not exist in intrepid
<jrib> alsuren: it's part of gnome-panel
<DaveKong> daveStyle, yes they do now and then
<DaveKong> daveStyle,  not constantly
<daveStyle> DaveKong: Did you try disabling desktop effects ?
<alsuren> jrib: It only seems to be brought up if metacity is selected as the window manager. Is there a dbus hook to bring it up?
<DaveKong> daveStyle, I had them disabled before, I have them set to "Normal" atm
<sdfwf> GARRHH!! WTF!!! nfs worked fine, i reboot, now it's all over RPC ERRORS!!
<tarelerulz> The reason I want to add tags to mp4 is I want to rip my dvd into that container format .   Been looking and geting no where .
<Toznoshio> alsuren: "gnome-panel --sm-client-id default1"
<jrib> alsuren: that's not true.  Metacity does not need to be running.  I don't know if there is a dbus hook that will bring it up
<daveStyle> DaveKong: I have problems with movies on my ATI card when effects are enabled
<sdfwf> this a common ubuntu issue? or linux?
<pepie34> Hi, I want to use hdmi audio output on a intel gma card, I managed to enable it but i only get one channel to work (left but not right) ? I've check all the mixing parameters
<pepie34> Have you any idea ?
<DaveKong> daveStyle, ok I will try turning them off
<daveStyle> DaveKong: give it a go
<ActionParsnip> pepie34: is the sound set to centre? is the cable ok?
<alsuren> Toznoshio: what's that supposed to do? I get A panel is already running.
<paul68> ActionParsnip: this is the current layout http://pv-global-it.com/brol/network_layout.JPG
<pepie34> it is a hdmi cable so it is transmùitted in digital form
<pepie34> so no analog cable problem
<tominglis> does anyone know where i can find the 2.6.24-18.8-xen kernel?
<tominglis> the current 2.6.24-21-xen kernel is murder, and this one has been recommended to me
<CastilleV> K, does anyone know how to remove wine? I installed mIRC to see if it would work, then removed wine. In my panel it shows the wine folder and MiRC even though I uninstalled it.
<DaveKong> daveStyle, Turning down all the 3d settings and turning off effects seems to have improved videos though still skips a frame here and there
<elc> someone solved the tearing problem when watching videos with ati cards?
<daveStyle> DaveKong: Humm, I only have the problem with the effects enabled
<Dr_willis> CastilleV,  that has nothing todo wih removing 'wine' but uninstalling the windows app using wine.. those icons  come from some .Dirctory inyour users home dir.. i forget where.. but you can find/remove them there..
<panfist> hey, so i rebooted, and it didn't go down all the way cleanly. after all the normal rebooting output, i got a blinking cursor in the top left corner of a blank screen. i waited five minutes and did a hard reset...and now the array has to resync
<daveStyle> DaveKong: can't help you anymore than that :(
<scientes_> http://pastebin.com/m5d714b89
<bastid_raZor> how do i set my location for the CLI weather-util package?
<scientes_> my kernel post install isnt working
<daveStyle> CastilleV: The application is probably removed but associated files are generally always left
<DaveKong> daveStyle, ok your help is appreciated
<daveStyle> DaveKong: :)
<alsuren> Toznoshio: I already have a gnome panel running: I'm only using xfwm4 because metacity is a shit window manager (doesn't do vertical/horizontal maximisation) and compiz doesn't work on my rage128
<ActionParsnip> paul68: ok, which server is runng the ssh server?
<CastilleV> Dr_willis So I can't get rid of the mIRC files?
<daveStyle> CastilleV: Yep
<CastilleV> Let alone the wine folder showing in my applications menu?
<daveStyle> CastilleV: Generally removing any program will leave the config files on the system
<CastilleV> Ah well.....Oh well.
<elc> someone solved the tearing problem when watching videos with ati cards?
<daveStyle> CastilleV: Usually in the ~/.wine folder or whatever
<CastilleV> That would explain a bit.
<CastilleV> What about .deb files?
<jeancalvin> I accidentaly closed gedit without saving some texts. Are some backup files available somewhere on my computer?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: just 1 server the one just after the dlink
<scientes_> http://pastebin.com/m5d714b89  how do i get kernel postinstall to work?
<daveStyle> "ls -la" in your home folder and you might see some directories for stuff you don't have installed anymore
<jrib> jeancalvin: check for hidden files in the directory
<jeancalvin> jrib: thakn
<soreau> ! paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<daveStyle> CastilleV: They will remain whereever after the application has been install/uninstalled
<jeancalvin> where's gedit folder
<jeancalvin> ?
<elc> someone solved the tearing problem when watching videos with ati cards?
<CastilleV> And uh, is there a way to move a directory to the trash folder? Or better yet, a way to empty folders?
<CastilleV> VIA terminal
<ActionParsnip> paul68: yeah id set eth0 to static
<paul68> ActionParsnip: okk thanks
<daveStyle> CastilleV: I've only ever deleted it completely
<daveStyle> elc: You have a link for that fix ?
<elc> hehe nope i have no fix ;) i want that fixed among other things .... -_-
<CastilleV> Ok. Then. So it stays.....*sigh* damn wine folder and user curiosity......
<daveStyle> elc: Oh right. I'll second that
<sidewalk> can i get some help with Google Gadgets?
<daveStyle> CastilleV: You can show hidden files in your file browser and then send it to trash. No terminal required
<Dr_willis> CastilleV,  of course you can remove the files
<sidewalk> i only have 5 Gadgets, how do i get more?
<jrib> jeancalvin: I mean in the directory that your file was in
<elc> to bad just wanted thave a linux for internet mail icq etc... and as media player...but thats to mutch..
<jeancalvin> jrib: oh
<Dr_willis> CastilleV,  now if you know how.. is the big question.. time to learn some shell basics?  the icons in the menu seem to come from the  ~/.config/menus/applications-merged files on my system
<CastilleV> Yes, but I want to do it via terminal. That stuff.....Bash I think, its quite nice.
<tominglis> does anyone know where i can find the 2.6.24-18.8-xen kernel?
<tominglis> the current 2.6.24-21-xen kernel is murder, and this one has been recommended to me
<jrib> alsuren: it does do vertical/horizontal maximization...
<sidewalk> Currently I only have 5 gadgets in Google Gadget in Ubuntu 8.10. How do I get more Gadgets?
<CastilleV> Ah! Thanks Dr_Willis! Found it!
<Dr_willis> google gadgets hage their own homepage with 10000000+s of gadgets
<CastilleV> So now I just delete it then, right?
<Slart> sidewalk: how did you install google gadgets?
<Dr_willis> Anyone noticed a oddity in Brasero - you burn a data dvd.. it burns it, ejext it, then tries to 'verify' the disk.. even tho the tray is open? thus the verify fails?
<Slart> Dr_willis: last time I did a verify it pulled the disc back in.. might be some new "feature"
<CastilleV> Havent burned a disc. I do know that sometimes when I run the music player it causes my OS to freeze.
<Finiras> if i install windows vista it will destroy the ubuntu bootloader. can i then fix it by booting from the ubuntu setup disc?
<jim_p> Finiras, yes and yes
<Slart> Finiras: yes, you can reinstall grub from a live cd
<Slart> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CastilleV> Dr_willis: Now I just delete the mirc merge file, yes?
<CastilleV> Cause I don't wanna mess anything up.
<Finiras> jim_p will it automatically add vista to the bootloader too?
<jim_p> Finiras, yes see !grub
<Finiras> ok thanks
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<b1n42y> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<Dr_willis> CastilleV,  i doubt if you can mess it up any more.. :) cud just move it somewhere else
<jim_p> did the bot die?
<Slart> jim_p: nope.. it even answered
<jrib> alsuren: metacity does do vertical/horizontal maximization... however I just found a bug.  The gui does not set the right gconf value for /app/metacity/action_double_click_titlebar, but you can set the correct one in gconf-editor directly
<b1n42y> anyone know how to enable wacom on toshiba tablet
<CastilleV> Dr_willis: THANK YOU SO MUCH! *Kiss* Its gone! :D
<CastilleV> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<CastilleV> WOA!
<CastilleV> A bot, holy crap! There's a ton about Ubuntu I still don't know.....0_o;
<CastilleV> !Gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<b1n42y> !tablet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<CastilleV> !CastilleV
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about castillev
<CastilleV> XD
<hateball> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> CastilleV: torture the bot in pm's instead.. =)
<CastilleV> Ok.
<Dr_willis> CastilleV,  theres a ton of 'linux' you dont know. :)
<Dr_willis> !training | CastilleV
<ubottu> CastilleV: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Dr_willis> CastilleV,  thats an old url/book.. but its still worth looking at. :) since its free
<CastilleV> Well, like I wanna know....With the repositories thing.....Is that a safety thing?
<zetheroo1> a friend of mine recently asked my why there are security updates for Ubuntu Linux if there is not virus threat ... I was a bit unsure how to answer that
<CastilleV> Like 8.0.4 came with GIMP 2.4 but 8.10 comes with 2.6
<CastilleV> It is a "Stable version" type thing, yes yes?
<Dr_willis> CastilleV,  Safty is one thing.. stable is another.. :)
<CastilleV> But it IS a *nix thing, right?
<Dr_willis> CastilleV,  not sure whatyou are asking actually.. ubuntu uses the apt packing system..  its an apt thing. :)
<Dr_willis> !apt | CastilleV
<elpargo> hi, I remember there was a page that will show you how to do things in ubuntu with screenshots, anyone remembers it's name?
<ubottu> CastilleV: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Slart> zetheroo1: virus for linux are rare.. but you can still get hacked, rootkitted etc
<Slart> zetheroo1: there are lots of other bad software out there besides viruses
<deoks> zetheroo1: Because all security threats isn't viruses.
<Dr_willis> zetheroo1,  memory leaks, and other crash-bug fix;s - ask him if EVERY windows update is due to viruses?
<zetheroo1> Slart: is that like malware or spyware or soemthing?
<CastilleV> So wait, no matter WHAT version you use, you can update your stuff through APT?
<jak_> hi to all
<daviem> hi guys, I'm having problems with pulseaudio when the PCM volume is set the zero (mute) - when audio is playing, but PCM muted I get crackling/static noises rather than silence. There seem to be quite a few bug reports about this in ubuntu.  Is this a known issue?
<sidewalk> I'm using latest .deb of Google Gadgets. Can anyone tell me how to get more Gadgets?
<jak_> have anybody an acer aspire one?
<Dr_willis> CastilleV,  basicially You can keep update/upgrading and be come the next lrelease.. yes..
<jrib> daviem: if there are bug reports, it's a know issue, no?
<CastilleV> I use Acer Jak_
<Slart> zetheroo1: or a smelly russian guy that wants to use your computer for his botnet (apologies to all non-smelly russian guys)
<jak_> CastilleV: aspire one?
<CastilleV> 5610
<farciarz84> hi
<zetheroo1> Slart: :) ha
<CastilleV> my first linux was SLED10
<daviem> jrib: true - I'm really interested in knowing if there's a workaround, or if someone's looking at it
<elpargo> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<sushiX>  how to extract .rar files in ubuntu
<benoitc> hi
<Slart> zetheroo1: here's the wikipedia page on malware.. some interesting info there.. viruses are just a small part of the bad stuff out there http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malware
<farciarz84> I have a problem with windows in ubuntu - after a while of working they become BLACK (all) in the full-screen
<jak_> CastilleV: i am searching for a aspire one user, because i need some help with its distribution
<Slart> !rar | sushiX
<ubottu> sushiX: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jrib> daviem: check the status and comments of the bug reports, they should have that info
<farciarz84> If I made it small content appear normally
<alsuren> jrib: when I say vert/horiz maximisation, I mean middleclick/right click on the maximize button
<sushiX> ok thanks
<benoitc> i'm trying to setup my frecnh apple alu keyboard on ubuntu. And currently I'm puzzled. Is there anyway to back to xorg.conf settings ? Since I played with the gnome-conf settings they aren't used anymore
<benoitc> ?
<sidewalk> !google gadgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google gadgets
<sidewalk> !googlegadgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googlegadgets
<sidewalk> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<mr_canuck_uk> hi folks.... i'm wondering if anyone can throw any light (sic) on an annoying webcam fault on v. 8.10 please
<farciarz84> I have a problem with windows in ubuntu - after a while of working they become BLACK (all, althoug instide) in the full-screen
<Slart> sidewalk: how did you install google gadgets?
<jrib> alsuren: well it works on the whole title bar in metacity
<xukun> My usb disk does not auto mount. I have to manually mount it. Is there I way to do this?
<alsuren> jrib: it's something that kwin, compiz and xfwm4 all do, but not metacity
<farciarz84> xukun: fstab
<Slart> xukun: hmm.. usually usb disks automount.. do you get any errors in /var/log/syslog when you plug it in?
<hakr> moo cow chicken man
<jrib> alsuren: and if you set the title bar actions appropriately, they'll have the same effect as what you described
<Dr_willis> xukun,  also what filesystem is this disk?
<Dr_willis> xukun,  you may wish to install and run the 'ntfs-config' tool if its a ntfs drive
<ham> how to uninstall beryl??
<ham> my beryl is wrong
<jrib> ham: what version of ubuntu?
<farciarz84> I have a problem with windows in ubuntu - after a while of working they become BLACK (all, althoug instide) in the full-screen
<Dr_willis> ham,  how did you Install beryl?
<Slart> ham: beryl? sudo apt-get purge beryl might work
<farciarz84> If I made it small content appear normally
<Dr_willis> ham,  or are you using the term Beryl whenyou mean 'compiz' ?
<ikonia> ham what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<ham> 8.04.1 LTS
<xukun> Slart, no errors
<ikonia> ham: beryl does not exist on 8.04
<alsuren> jrib: I want to be able to do "right click on maximise" and it will immediately maximise horizontally
<ikonia> ham: 8.04 uses compiz-fusion to replace berykl
<Dr_willis> !beryl | ham
<ubottu> ham: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<xukun> Dr_willis, its ntfs
<jrib> alsuren: yes.  I have that setup right now
<ham> i download the beryl and install,but beryl can't work correctly
<ikonia> ham: beryl should not be installed on 8.04
<ikonia> ham: beryl is dead and was replaced with compiz-fusion which is already installed on your 8.04 machine
<Slart> xukun: I don't really know then.. you can try adding the drive to /etc/fstab, also try running some kind of disk check on the drive, ntfsfix might work
<alsuren> jrib: ah. Have they fixed that bug then? I thought they'd marked it as "wontfix"
<Dr_willis> ham,  try 'sudo make uninstall' in the bery source directory.. and hope it works..
<ham> now I know beryl can't be installed in 8.04.1
<jrib> alsuren: almost a year ago, I even contributed a patch for it
<maxb> So, what should I look for when, in GNOME, "System > Preferences > Sound" has the login sound set to "Disabled", but it still plays?
<maxb> 2711830015
<Slart> maxb: are you sure it's the login sound? there is one more I thnik.. the drums
<jrib> alsuren: though I think Linus is the one that added the ability in the first place
<alsuren> jrib: can you tell me how to set it up? I'm afraid I'm a KDE native, so I don't know how to do gconf bollocks
<farciarz84> I have a problem with windows in ubuntu - after a while of working they become BLACK (all, althoug instide) in the full-screen
<maxb> Slart: erm, it plays at login... :-) What else could be defining it>
<ham> make uninstall beryl?
<ikonia> ham no
<ham> i wanna uninstall beryl
<jrib> alsuren: gconf-editor, then go to /apps/metacity/general and set action_* how you want it
<ikonia> ham how did you install it,
<Slart> maxb: I just have this vague memory of there being one sound when the computer boots (the drums) and then another sound at login.. I might be wrong though
<maxb> oh, right, I know what you mean
<ham> i forgot how to install the beryl
<codestr0m> completely OT (sorry) (I'm trying to get opinion on the idea of a female mascot for an operating system..  Would it seem acceptable or if like tux, hexley, the debian devil and most (all) of the rest should be male?)
<maxb> It's the "login" one, rather than the "ready to log in" one that I'm having the problem with
<ikonia> ham you must know how you installed it
<ham> beryl make my window's title disappear
<ham> ikonia, i forgot how to install the beryl
<ikonia> ham think - how did you install it
<pumpkin> (8.10) how do i switch from open-jdk to sun-java6-jdk ?
<ikonia> ham where did you get beryl
<Slart> maxb: well.. I disabled the login sound in system, preferences, sound.. that worked for me.. it even worked so well that I can't turn it on again
<maxb> pumpkin: update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<ham> ikonia, i download from internet
<alsuren> jrib: I don't see an "action_right_click_maximise" Am I missing something?
<ikonia> ham where
<ham> i download the beryl and install it
<maxb> Slart: Hah! Well, I've set and reset it for the 6th time or so, and this time it seems to have stuck :-)
<ham> i forgot where to got it.
<pumpkin> maxb, thanks.
<ham> ls
<tarelerulz> Can gnome  read mkv /mka tags  in nautilus
<am4zin> i have a video-dvd and in nautilus it is shown as empty. but if i start nautilus with root-rights the files & folders of the dvd are shown correctly. other dvds are shown correctly in nautilus with user-rights. so what's the problem with this one dvd?
<maxb> or not, now it's back :-(
<jrib> alsuren: action_right_click_titlebar, like I said, it will apply to the whole title bar including when you right click on the maximize button
<ham> does someone can help me
<erUSUL> am4zin: maybe someone used Rock Ridge extensions and the files have weird permissions
<ham> i will reinstall my ubuntu
<erUSUL> am4zin: but if it's a video dvd i do not see how could that happen...
<alsuren> jrib: and if I need the right-click menu?
<am4zin> erUSUL, afaik the dvd was burned with windows..
<jrib> alsuren: top left of the window has an arrow
<jitu3485> hi my ubuntu 8.10 is not detecting my memory stick .what to do?
<jrib> am4zin: or alt-right-click in your window
<aaron__> is the memory stick corrupted?
<jitu3485> aaron__, it is detected on another system ,ubuntu hardy
<aaron__> that is very interesting... so it's saying that it's bootable?
<alsuren> jrib: okay. Next pet peeve: Is there a GNOME equivalent to klipper, or if not, how to I make sure that klipper starts up at login?
<jrib> alsuren: maybe glipper, but I don't use it.  You can start a program at login by:
<blinkn1> is there any advantage in making ubuntu the host host and virtualise windows and solaris or is best to make windows the host and the make ubuntu and solaris the guests?
<jrib> !startup | alsuren
<ubottu> alsuren: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<blinkn1> on a 8G system
<jrib> blinkn1: do you really want windows as your host?
<blinkn1> jrib:whats wrong with windows as a host ?
<filcon> Could some one tell me how to prevent the logging (on & off)  message showing in my IRC client
<DJones> filcon: Which irc client are you using?
<jrib> blinkn1: I may be biased, but ubuntu 1) seems more stable in my experience 2) is Free
<filcon> pidgin
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g > st3ph
<ubottu> st3ph, please see my private message
<st3ph> ty
<DJones> filcon: sorry, I've not used that, I'm afraid I can't help, I'm sure somebody will be able to help from the channel though
<blinkn1> ok
<cwraig> can someone tell me what to do next after a bug has been filed (the package zoneminder is uninstallable) it has been posted for quite a while now and nothing has changed?
<filcon> ﻿DJones: I need to switch to another one? What client are you using?
<alsuren> jrib: :D thanks. This GNOME lark isn't so bad after all.
<jrib> alsuren: another kde4 refugee?
<filcon> ﻿﻿DJones: Thanks all the same:-)
<DJones> filcon: I use irssi which is a console based one, I would suggest you try xchat, thats pretty good and easy to use, similar to Mirc
<BaPpy> can any one tell me what is the best squid log analyzer
<ikonia> BaPpy there is not many options to be fair, try them see what you like
<alsuren> while I think of it: is there any way to hide things in the systray (eg empathy and alltray thunderbird)
<Entied> I ran a kaspersky virus test and it took 500mb my drive space how shall I release it?
<blinkn1> one more question. if you have a hard drive in your system (dual boot) that you want it to be used by both windows and ubuntu whichfilesystem would you use ntfs,fat or ext3
<ikonia> blinkn1 fat is the most open option, however it has a file limit of 4gb
<curly752> good day all... is there anyone here familiar with webcams and pwc for Philips webcams please... since upgrading to v.8.10 pwc has decided I now have a Creative Labs webcam.... hmmm
<blinkn1> thanks ikonia
<simon1245> How to open rar files
<simon1245> I want to extract it
<ikonia> !unrar > simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245, please see my private message
<simon1245> sry wrong channel
<simon1245> I'm using debian
<simon1245> Bye all
<Prometheus> o_
<simon1245> Or i will still be here
<curly752> oops lol
<Kartagis> ubuntu is debian derivative, so you better stay
<mysteryc> What's a nice msn client except pidgin and amsn?
<ikonia> mysteryc the are the main two
<Kartagis> kde or gnome?
<mysteryc> Gnome
<alsuren> jrib: I've not acutally tried kde4 since before 4.0.0 when you installed it from svn
<mysteryc> ikonia: I know, any other though?
<ikonia> mysteryc search the synaptic repo
<ikonia> mysteryc: there are others but they are not as mature
<mysteryc> ikonia: Such as?
<ikonia> mysteryc search the repo
<ikonia> mysteryc: open synaptic type in messager or msn or im and hit search
<olskolirc> hey guys, how can i find the coordinates of an ip address to see where its coming from in google earth please?
<ikonia> olskolirc you don't
<yogandra> How can i uninstall firefox?
<ikonia> olskolirc: ip's could be anywhere, you can trace route and get it's last gateay hop for a rough idea, but that will be wild
<ikonia> yogandra it's intergrated into gnome - so not advisable
<curly752> is there anyone here might offer advice on my webcam request please
<cham_eleon> hi guys, anyone here with three monitors and 8.10 64bit got xrandr working?
<yogandra> ikonia, can i upgrade it ?
<ikonia> yogandra: if ubuntu puts a package update out, it will auto advertise an update to you
<BaPpy> ikonia hat is fev squid analyzer
<yogandra> ikonia, The problem i am getting is firefox open in fullscreen and back and next button is not working.
<ikonia> BaPpy: what ?
<ikonia> yogandra haveyou dont anything to firefox, tried to update it for example
<BaPpy> which squid analyzer is your fev one?
<ikonia> BaPpy: there are not many, search for one you want to try
<yogandra> ikonia, yes i have upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 8.1 .
<ikonia> yogandra: no, I meant firefox
<yogandra> ikonia, I have not.
<ikonia> yogandra so it opens full screen by default and the back button doesn't work
<yogandra> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> yogandra what happens when you try to change it out of full screen mode
<olskolirc> how can i find out who owns an ip address
<indos12> ahmad
<ikonia> olskolirc this is nothing to do with ubuntu, so offtopic, please look in a more appropriate channel
<yogandra> ikonia, it get restore but back does not work
<Frogzoo> olskolirc: whois $ip
<ikonia> yogandra what ?
<olskolirc> its a tmobile ip
<ikonia> olskolirc this is offtopic here,
<olskolirc> ok
<elatio> I saw a guy running two desktops on linux and it was shaped like a cube. What program is that?
<yogandra> ikonia, I means firefox get back to normal (i.e. not fullscreen) but other like back button remain same.
<bazhang> !cube | elatio
<ubottu> elatio: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<simon1245> elactio: I think you mean compiz
<ikonia> yogandra  so you visit a page then press back, you don't just press back
<simon1245> elactio: Go to youtube and type in Compiz there
<ubuntu_> if I do 'dpkg --get-selections > installed_packages', can I then use that to automatically install the same packages later ?
<ikonia> ubuntu_ you asked that earlier and was told yes, it will get you a list of the current packages
<yogandra> ikonia, the back and next remain in gray form.
<ikonia> yogandra open firefox, go to www.sun.com - is the back button still greyed out ?
<bazhang> yogandra, you need to load some pages first
<ubuntu_> ikonia, sorry, I should explain further. what I mean is, is it an automatic process or would I need to go through the list manually to install?
<ikonia> ubuntu_ manuakl
<ikonia> manual
<bazhang> yogandra, they are gray by default until then
<sunyajun> cc
<tominglis> how do i force grub to boot a particular version of the kernel which works best, but which isn't the latest one?
<yogandra> ikonia, yes button back, next, stop, refresh remain grayed
<bazhang> tominglis, choose from grub, no force needed
<tominglis> i want to run 2.6.24-18-xen rather than the latest one by default on startup
<tominglis> for my server
<ikonia> tominglis in the grub menu if there are 4 options, they are numbered downwards 0 = top, 1=next, 2=next etc, if you change the option default= in the /boot/grub/menu.lst to the number you want to boot, you'll be fine
<olskolirc> do we have an offtopic room ikonia
<ikonia> olskolirc #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> yogandra, go to three or four different sites. then see if they are all greyed out
<tominglis> ikonia: thanks, if i update from the repository in the future and a new kernel is downloaded, will i have to reorder the numbers again?
<ikonia> tominglis not, as the new one comes down the old ones should be bumped down with it, but you will need to keep an eye on it as it can cause the need to manually change it
<yao_ziyuan> which audio system do you guys suggest?
<yao_ziyuan> OSS, ALSA or PulseAudio?
<ikonia> pulse
<ikonia> it is the default for a reason
<yao_ziyuan> at least, RealPlayer for Linux doesn't support PulseAudio yet.
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan then why ask ?
<merther> My speed tests state that I should be able to download at around 400kps but I'm getting 20-90kps in 8.10.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<yogandra> ikonia, when i open next tab the address box remember only one web address i.e. latest one , and button remain same.
<yao_ziyuan> i have messed up my ubuntu 8.10's audio settings
<ikonia> yogandra disable all your plugins, restart firefox, see if anything changes
<bazhang> yogandra, you are opening and closing tabs?
<Slart> merther: are you downloading from something big? ie can they send at 400kbps ?
<cham_eleon> Aynone here got eclipse working under 8.10 i always get the error that "xrandr is missing" but on 8.04 before i did not have xrandr..
<yao_ziyuan> can i let the system use PulseAudio but an individual application (RealPlayer) use ALSA?
<Slart> merther: also, make sure not to confuse kbs with kB/s
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, real player does that already, no setting needed
<tominglis> ikonia: if i put 'savedefault' after the kernel i want, and change default to 'saved' will that keep the correct kernel even after upgrades, providing it isn't deleted?
<vorsprung> which ubuntu or debian package has lint for C programs in it?
<ikonia> tominglis not %100 on that option to be honsest
<yogandra> ikonia, I have done. But problem remain same.
<ikonia> honest
<ikonia> yogandra: I have no idea
<bazhang> yogandra, one window or many tabs
<Slart> vorsprung: you've searched in synaptic, right?
<vorsprung> Slart: nope.. what is synaptic?
<bazhang> yogandra, one window or many tabs
<vorsprung> Slart: I did apt-cache search lint
<Slart> vorsprung: the ubuntu gui package manager.. you can use apt-cache too
<yogandra> bazhang, Promble i am getting is firefox open in full screen and button remain in grayed form.
<Slart> !info splint | vorsprung
<ubottu> vorsprung: splint (source: splint): tool for statically checking C programs for bugs. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2.dfsg-9 (intrepid), package size 680 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<bazhang> yogandra, one window or many tabs<---answer this question please
<vorsprung> ubottu: that looked interesting but it isn't lint
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vorsprung> heh
<vorsprung> sorry didn't realise that was a bot
<Slart> vorsprung: that's all I could find... are you sure lint is available for ubuntu?
<yogandra> bazhang, for the first time it is so. And remain same for a window and same for many tabs.
<yogandra> bazhang, r u getting me?
<bazhang> yogandra, you are not answering my question.
<bazhang> yogandra, a)one window b)many tabs choose one
<yogandra> bazhang, I am not getting u ?
<bazhang> yogandra, what is your native language
<Slart> vorsprung: according to this page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tools_for_static_code_analysis), splint is an open source version of lint
<vorsprung> Slart: I'm looking at the debian package list and I'm not seeing it there either :)
<vorsprung> Slart: oh ok I'll use splint then
<vorsprung> Slart: thanks for your help
<PrimeHaxor> anyone know how to install ubuntu desktop 8.04 in multiple computers via network?
<acp_> hi I'm using flashcam to make my webcam work,but now after some update it wont work I get FATAL: Module vloopback not found. any idea why?
<pc> Yo man
<pc> Ubuntu rocks!
<pc> i got a matrix theme going on
<pc> lol
<yogandra> bazhang, For what reason you want me to chose any one option.
<acp_> !vlookpback
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlookpback
<Slart> vorsprung: you're welcome
<acp_> !vloopback
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vloopback
<pc> no more windoze lag......... :)
<bazhang> yogandra, you open in many tabs, correct?
<pc> how do I add a folder to my path
<pc> so I can make a shortcut?
<yogandra> bazhang, u mean in firefox. Then yes.
<Wakatake> hi, is ubuntu remix free?
<bazhang> yogandra, then there will be no forward and back
<LjL-Temp> Wakatake: yes
<PrimeHaxor> plz anyone know how to install ubuntu desktop 8.04 in multiple computers via network?
<yogandra> bazhang, yes. Refresh and stop too.
<jrib> pc: use ~/bin
<Wakatake> is it as easy to install as the normal ubuntu?
<bazhang> yogandra, that is normal.
<LjL-Temp> Wakatake: no
<pc> jrib: is it possible to put digital vibrance on max on linux
<LjL-Temp> Wakatake: the netbook remix is a set of packages, i don't *think* they have an ISO yet, although that might have changed since i last checked
<keyhack> I'm going to put together a ubuntu system and I found a mobo I like a lot, but I don't think it has built in wifi, so what PCI wireless card works well with linux?
<Wakatake> LjL-Temp, aww okie hopefully an iso will be out
<Diego_BR> Anybody have LPI 117-199 certification?
<LjL-Temp> Wakatake, still it's not that hard - it's a matter of installing a couple of packages. Netbook Remix is really just an alternative interface for the desktop
<bazhang> Diego_BR, this is not the channel for that
<yogandra> bazhang, but refresh and stop button are also grayed
<Diego_BR> I'm new in the freenode server. what the channel for this?
<bazhang> !irc | Diego_BR check the last link
<ubottu> Diego_BR check the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<LjL> pc: use the "nvidia-settings" command
<pc> How do I change Digital Vibrance in Ubuntu?
<LjL> pc: i just told you
<yogandra> do any one know how to bring back firefox to default setting.
<bazhang> yogandra, what have you changed
<Slart> yogandra: have you tried starting a new profile?
<pc> LjL: how do I open file explorer
<LjL> pc: i know of no program called "file explorer"
<pc> lol something to see my files
<pc> in folders like desktop etc
<yogandra> Slart, How to start new profile
<LjL> pc: the "System" menu.
<LjL> pc: or "Resources", don't remember what it's called. anyway, the menu after "Applications"
<bazhang> pc what is digital vibrance
<Slart> yogandra: you start firefox from a command line with special switch.. something like firefox -showprofilemenu
<ziroday> LjL: Places?
<Slart> yogandra: try firefox --help for the exact name of the switch.. I can't remember it
<LjL> ziroday: right. see, i'm not using GNOME, i go by memory
<Slart> bazhang: I think it's some kind of graphics setting.. increases colour or something
<bazhang> Slart, thanks :)
<pc> ljl: i dont have a nvidia card. Its a ml3109 gateway notebookk........ how do i change digital vibrance for a onboard card
<LjL> pc: oh, i thought Digital Vibrance was an Nvidia-specific term...
<Slart> it might very well be.. I've only used nvidia cards for the last 10 years or so
<LjL> well, i can only say that i can see no results in Google for "digital vibrance" unless related to nvidia cards
<bazhang> pc sans a nvidia card, you cant
<yaoyanze> how can i get a chinese file about xubuntu?
<bazhang> yaoyanze, what do you mean a chinese file
<yaoyanze> a manual with chinese charactor version
<yaoyanze> because i am chinese,not very good at english,only abc english
<bazhang> yaoyanze, a manual for what
<LjL> yaoyanze: try asking in #ubuntu-cn
<yaoyanze> like basic system manager skill ,how to optimize my own os
<acp_> can can any one help me how to fix this FATAL: Module vloopback not found.
<LjL> acp_: more context please
<yaoyanze> it's my first play in this chat room,
<bazhang> yaoyanze, not sure; you could just take the english one and run it through babelfish or google translator
<yaoyanze> yes,i found that "fish" is a more friendly shell,for me
<bazhang> yaoyanze, but probably best bet would first ask in /join #ubuntu-cn
<acp_> oh sorry, Im using flashcam to make my webcam work in my laptop,this is working before but I dont know why now I get FATAL: Module vloopback not found. when running flashcam -L
<LjL> acp_: is this an eeepc by any chance?
<yaoyanze> ubuntu-cn has little good files,especially for basic student like me,
<acp_> LjL,: its fujitsu esprimo
<Slart> acp_: seems like you'll have to compile vloopback yourself
<Slart> acp_: if the ubuntu forum threads I've found are accurate
<LjL> acp_: ok, i asked because i've seen this problem on google exclusively with eeepc's. however, it's probably a rather flashcam-specific problem, and it seems to always relate to flashcam too
<jfreekao> Does anybody here know how to fix problems with SigmaTel in Intrepid
<perlmonkey> hi has anyone majored in chemistry? i have a chemistry question
<bazhang> yaoyanze, but the people there you can ask for where to get them in Chinese
<Slart> perlmonkey: wrong channel
<dragonmc77> hey guys, i've set up a manual up address assignment through the network configuration gui, but every time i restart the machine, it goes back to dhcp.  is there a file somewhere where I can enter the ip assignment so it uses it every time?
<perlmonkey> or rather math
<Slart> perlmonkey: still wrong channel
<perlmonkey> can anyone help me with a chemistry question im in my 1st year of study: Calculate the number of molecules in 1ng of methane (mass of 1 = 3x10-23 g) to one significant figure.  is this correct: 3 x 10-23 g x 10-9 g ?
<Dr_willis>  /join #homework
<Dr_willis> :)
<yaoyanze> bazhagn,you must be chinese,yes?
<elatio> does anyone know where I can find plugins for totem? e.g; codecs, album art
<SOURdiesel> lol
<Pici> perlmonkey: Try ##chemistry or ##math,  this is #ubuntu
<perlmonkey> all dead
<pc> Hi again, this is my graphics card on my notebook " # Omega ATI Mobile Radeon Xpress 200M "   How do I install the settings for this card?
<Pici> perlmonkey: Still offtopic for #ubuntu , try #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<ubuntu__> ugh
<perlmonkey> Pici ok
<Dr_willis> Or try Your chemistry text book..
<Dr_willis> :)
<BanG> hello
<ubuntu__> no serial port compiled into livecd kernel in ubuntu?
<ubuntu__> i cant seem to "dmesg | grep tty"
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys I'm having a very strange problem ... my net is through a router which has a switch connected to it and another wireless transmitter ... I have internet and I use the wireless around the router. the problem is when I try to use wireless in the range of the transmitter ... I can catch the local area network, my notebook gets the network but can't connect to the net, I can't open web sites and etc .... I've tried this with windows and it worked
<ubuntu__> nothing
<elatio> #ubuntu question: does anyone know where I can find plugins for totem? e.g; codecs, album art
<ForsakenSoul> the router is sat on DHCP and has MACfiltering
<Ravn> hi guys, is there a nice gui for fdic or similar? I got a new hard drive which i preformated with fat32...
<BanG> KDE?
<jfreekao> I'm having some problems with audio. I have a Dell Inspiron 1501, with a Sigmatel chipset. Sound worked fine at first, but when I finally got NDISwrapper to work, all of the sound became a crackling noise.
<Dr_willis> Ravn,  you mean fdisk ? gparted can do that
<Dr_willis> Ravn,  depending on wha tyou are wanting to do
<LjL> acp_: http://www.lavrsen.dk/twiki/bin/view/Motion/VideoFourLinuxLoopbackDevice
<LjL> acp_: that will probably not be trivial
<ForsakenSoul> this problem has occured using different netbooks and using different version of network managers
<acp_> k thanks
<joaospinto> Hello. I am having some problems with firefox: in some websites when i use the scroll button it gets slooooooooooow. what can i do?
<ForsakenSoul> anybody have any ideas how I can solve ths
<yaoyanze> thanks for all the help
<kevin__> how do I remove the totem movie player?
<kevin__> I just want to us vlc
<ChrisBookwood> Hi - how can i change the port i'm using in xchat to connect with? Cause' on my school, some ports are closed, so i can't connect. But if i could change it to one that was open, like 1380 or 80, it would work
<Dr_willis> kevin__,  proberly best to install vlc and configure the system to use it.. and leave totem alone
<el> kevin try to deactivate smooth scrolling
<LjL> kevin__: if you remove it, you'll also remove the "ubuntu-desktop" package, which would be better left where it is
<LjL> kevin__: can't you just, err, use VLC while leaving totem installed? ;)
<pc> Dr_willis: does ubuntu have an ati settings program like nvidia-settings for this card # Omega ATI Mobile Radeon Xpress 200M
<LjL> kevin__: it won't take up very much disk space, i believe
<BanG> What is the best way to give remote access to my ubuntu server?
<Dr_willis> pc,  never noticed.. never needed one.. I got that card in my old laptop. its working fine for me under Linux
<kevin__> LjL, true enough, how can I easily tell ubuntu to open any media files with vlc?
<LjL> !default | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<jrib> !ssh > BanG
<ubottu> BanG, please see my private message
<Ravn> ﻿Dr_willis: yes, sorry fdisk... I wan to format the drive to ntfs instead...
<pc> Dr_willis: Im trying to increase the color intensity
<yogandra> How to install VMware
<jfreekao> I'm kinda a Linux newbie and I can't find anywhere else that gives an answer, but I've found two users who share my questions. Unfortunately they never got answers over the net.
<jfreekao> I'm having some problems with audio. I have a Dell Inspiron 1501, with a Sigmatel chipset. Sound worked fine at first, but when I finally got NDISwrapper to work, all of the sound became a crackling noise.
<kevin__> thanks ljl
<elatio> I need a media player that can do playlists, album art and equalization. Help?
<jfreekao> I can't find a driver for sigmatel in Synaptic either.
<Oprtz>  hello all, how to make private folder ubder unbuntu 8.10? some time my co-worker use my laptop with MY user name and i have some folders with private stuff.
<Oprtz> jfreekao: sigmatel driver is AUTO in ubuntu, i am using the same driver
<Slart> Oprtz: truecrypt.. or give your coworker a login of his own
<yogandra> How to install VMware?
<ForsakenSoul> ﻿hey guys I'm having a very strange problem ... my net is through a router which has a switch connected to it and another wireless transmitter ... I have internet and I use the wireless around the router. the problem is when I try to use wireless in the range of the transmitter ... I can catch the local area network, my notebook gets the network but can't connect to the net, I can't open web sites and etc .... I've tried this with windows and it work
<pc> anyone know a ati-settings type program for ubuntu 8.1
<Oprtz> Slart:  thanks
<ForsakenSoul> does anybody know what the problem may be
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<dvyjones> How do I fix a faulty usplash theme?
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> can you make a drawing of your network layout and then paste in pastebin?
<joaospinto> can anyone help me with the firefox problem? with scrolling ?
<bazhang> yogandra, easier to install virtualbox from the repos
<elatio> Ok, I found amarok on my own.
<elatio> Thanks for all the help.
<jfreekao> Oprtz: Mine won't work though. All of the sound is just a crackling. I've even tried downloading the driver from realtek.com, but that didn't help either. I finally found the irda4210, which I'm not sure is the right one for my driver
<Unamerican> howdy anybody up?
<ForsakenSoul> n8tuser what to you mean ?
<LjL> elatio: Amarok is a KDE player, though, so it will suck up a bit more resources than necessary on GNOME. you can use it fine, just be warned.
<LjL> !players | elatio
<ubottu> elatio: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> i have not experienced such, but what kind of scrolling issue are you having?
<jfreekao> The sound worked fine until I installed NDISwrapper, but without that, I've got no wireless internet
<curly752> can anyone please help with a wierd webcam problem?
<ubuntu__> yo
<joaospinto> in some websites it gets really slow when i use the scroll button
<ubuntu__> whats the serial device in ubuntu livecd
<ubuntu__> i cant seem to find it
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> can you make a drawing of your network layout and then paste in pastebin?  a picture of network connectivity is worth a thousand words
<ForsakenSoul> n8tuser how do I do that ?
<yogandra> bazhang, Which is better virtualbox or vmware?
<joaospinto> at the beginning it didnt happen but i guess when i configured my NVIDIA driver properly (with argbvisuals and such) it started o happen
<joaospinto> to*
<Slart> elatio: afaik amarok doesn't have an euqalizer
<bazhang> yogandra, vbox
<Slart> equalizer even
<bazhang> yogandra, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<yogandra> bazhang, thanks
<b1n42y> when editing my ubuntu start menu, the tick boxes, if i tick something like education then tick another box like debian they get unticked whats up with that?
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> if you dont know how to draw, umm i can not help you..use drawing tools
<curly752> I used dmesg to confirm my Philips SPC900NC webcam is correctly recognised... but lsusb shows I have a Creative Labs driver installed since upgrading to v.8.10
<LjL> Slart, yes Amarok does
<ForsakenSoul> ohh n8tuser you mean like a normal drawling
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<Slart> LjL: oh.. well.. it's been a while since I tried it.. my bad
<Acedip> what to edit in a menu.lst to make it boot windows automatically
<bazhang> Acedip, which is installed first windows or linux
<Acedip> ubuntu 8.10
<n8tuser> joaospinto-> perhaps a copy of the old xorg.conf file can be re-installed?
<Acedip> bazhang: windows
<keyhack> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to a USB flash drive? I don't want to put a HD in my media PC, so I'd like the ability to install the OS onto a USB thumbstick that will stay plugged in
<Slart> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pc> How do I run the Catalyst Control Center?
<joaospinto> n8tuser but the old copy had some problems too
<Acedip> keyhack: the ubuntu 8.10 can be
<joaospinto> the titlebars were crazy
<eNons3nse> hi.  i'm having a weird issue with sound and video playback.  it seems like every day when i get home from work and sit down at my computer none of my sound works.  totem becomes unresponsive when i try to play videos and vlc only works sometimes after waiting for about 30 seconds.  it will only fix if i restart.
<joaospinto> they didnt appear when i used firefox
<keyhack> Slart: Acedip: Thanks
<Dr_willis> keyhack,   theres doing a normal install to a 'thumbdrive' then theres making a thumbdrive thats bacailly a livecd+ persistant section.
<joaospinto> if i knew which option causes the problem it would be better...
<joaospinto> maybe tripplebuffeR?
<curly752> I've queried this webcam problem in several areas... always without an answer... is there an embargo on webcam problems right now? (smile)
<jfreekao> Can somebody direct me to a place where I can get the most recent SigmaTel driver for Ubuntu
<jfreekao> or tell me how to install it from my installation CD?
<Slart> eNons3nse: does your computer go into hibernation or some kind of powersaving mode? that might explain it
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> i really dont know, if you have a liveCD and try its xorg.conf  for comparison assuming it works
<keyhack> Dr_willis: and what is the difference? I just want to run without a physical HD...
<eNons3nse> Slart: i don't think it does.  I just turn the monitor off when i leave.
<Slart> eNons3nse: then I don't know.. perhaps there's something in the logs?
<joaospinto> ok
<joaospinto> thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> keyhack,  live cd-mode is smarter a bout whenyou switch from differemt machines.. I use it and the persistant 'feature'  - doing a 'real' install- will proberly be a bigger pain.
<Richard_> hi, i have installed photoshop cs2 on wine and it calls home, how do i block it with firestarter?
<eNons3nse> Slart: how do i find that
<w9> hi evry one
<keyhack> Dr_willis: ok, thanks, I'm not going to be moving it but the guide makes it seem pretty easy
<Slart> eNons3nse: gksudo gedit /var/log/syslog , take a look near the end.. work your way backwards
<keyhack> Dr_willis: thanks, I just need to figure out what wireless PCI card to buy, and what IR remote + receiver, then I can place my order at newegg :-)
<b1n42y> why do my tick boxes behave like possessed demons when I edit Main Menu ?
<keyhack> I was hoping the mobo came with built in wifi but it doesn't
<Dr_willis> keyhack,  yep. Only issue i had was getting my nvidia drivers going.  -  I dont use wireelss much.. and the #mythbuntu guys can proberly point you to the better remotes..
<jfreekao> I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 (mostly with the same parts that it came with out of the box, except I have a different HD), with a Sigmatel chipset. Sound worked fine at first, but when I finally got NDISwrapper to work, all of the sound became a crackling noise. Could someone tell me how to install the driver that I need to install from the CD?
<dvyjones> When I try to start X, there's just a black background and a throbber as a cursor (which I can move). It loads forever (or atleast 12 hours). I think there might be an error with the GDM theme or Usplash, as that's the last thing I changed. Upon switching to TTY1 (Ctrl-Alt-F1), I can see the following: http://paste.cluenet.org/1140 Any idea how to fix it?
<elatio> Does anyone know how to change default files associations?
<jrib> dvyjones: does reverting your changes correct the problem?
<jrib> !defaultapp | elatio
<ubottu> elatio: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<mikele> Shipit Ubuntu 8.10 [ 64 bit ] how??? I don't find 64 bit version!
<curly752> sits patiently... ripping the ears off his teddybear
<elatio> what's nautilus?
<dvyjones> jrib: How do I revert it?
<fde> elatio: the gnome file manager
<sudobash> so it looks like the problem that caused the Xorg crash was that Xserver didnt know which video adapter to use even though there is just one there are 2 BusID's for it and I had to specify which one I wanted to use or it failed on trying to find a screen...
<Slart> curly752: webcams are tricky.. there are so many models, so many drivers.. so many that doesn't work or just work sometimes..
<jfreekao> I ran sound test, and the only thing that's done is run static through my headphones for an hour
<ForsakenSoul> n8tuser http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=networkuo0.jpg like this ?
<sudobash> looks like there are a lot of people having this problem also
<mikele> Shipit Ubuntu 8.10 [ 64 bit ] how??? I don't find 64 bit version!
<jrib> dvyjones: I doubt it's a usplash problem.  Revert your GDM theme back to its original.  Check /etc/gdm/gdm.conf*
<jfreekao> I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 (mostly with the same parts that it came with out of the box, except I have a different HD), with a Sigmatel chipset. Sound worked fine at first, but when I finally got NDISwrapper to work, all of the sound became a crackling noise. Could someone tell me how to install the driver that I need to install from the CD?
<bazhang> mikele, that has nothing to with this channel
<curly752> Slart: yes i agree with you... but i have had no problem at all until the 8.10 upgrade... i believe the problem is with the linux_usb_list.... i have studied it a lot
<mikele> Where??
<Richard_> hi, i have installed photoshop cs2 on wine and it calls home, how do i block it with firestarter?
<bazhang> mikele, contact shipit
<Slart> Richard_: why not just let it.. it's much easier
<sudobash> is it normal for startx to spit out a memory map at the end of starting xserver?
<jfreekao> I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 (mostly with the same parts that it came with out of the box, except I have a different HD), with a Sigmatel chipset. Sound worked fine at first, but when I finally got NDISwrapper to work, all of the sound became a crackling noise. Could someone tell me how to install the driver that I need to install from the CD? I've looked around on the internet and I've seen questions similar to this one, but none of the
<bazhang> jfreekao, paste.ubuntu.com with lspci
<jfreekao> hunh?
<dvyjones> What is the name of the default GDM theme?
<dvyjones> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Dr_willis> dvyjones,  very possibally 'human'
<rue7363> jfreekao: type "lspci" in a terminal and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> jfreekao: why are you using ndiswrapper anyway?
<thecream_> #ubuntu-es
<jfreekao> My default network card won't work, and I'm a linux newbie, so that was the only answer I could find from the net
<sudobash> is it normal for startx to spit out a complete memory map after successfully loading Xserver? I started X over ssh and dont know if it worked it definitely did something different
<bazhang> jfreekao, let us see lspci in paste.ubuntu.com
<conrad_> linux installed operating system files to one of the data drives in my raid1 when i explicitly told it to only do shit to this junk drive
<conrad_> i'm sad now.
<jrib> jfreekao: you should just need to go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and enable it.  Though I'm guessing that won't work right now depending on what you've done to get ndiswrapper to work
<bazhang> conrad_, no cursing
<conrad_> oh BUTTERSCOTCH
<jfreekao> The only things there are wl and ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<sudobash> ndiswrapper works pretty well for 8.04
<jfreekao> It's been that way the whole time
<bazhang> jfreekao, let us see
<c0re_> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jfreekao> how?
<rue7363> jfreekao: type "lspci" in a terminal and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> jfreekao: what version of ubuntu?
<jfreekao> I did
<jfreekao> 8.10
<rue7363> jfreekao: and why didn't you give us the URL?
<jfreekao> Oh... sorry
<conrad_> if i can't use a drive because it's 'in use' how do I cut everything from it so i can reformat it and use it in something else?
<jfreekao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74314/
<Quadrescence> Is it possible to make icons on the desktop (which I presume are handled by Nautilus) to take up a fixed width and height so everything is not all uneven?
<jrib> jfreekao: google claims you are supposed to have the broadcom sta driver
<DasEi> conrad_:unmount the drive/parti
<nibbler> conrad_: lsof|grep /patch/to/drive
<nibbler> ...
<jfreekao> I think that's right...
<jfreekao> I know it's a broadcom
<rue7363> jfreekao: broadcom 4311 is supported by b43/b43legacy since kernel 2.6.24. you don't need ndiswrapper.
<dvyjones> jrib: I changed the gdm theme (tried bot "human" and "Human"), but it still doesn't work...
<bazhang> !hdaintel | jfreekao for sound
<ubottu> jfreekao for sound: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<DasEi> ﻿jfreekao: is alasamixer installed ?
<DasEi> *alsa
<granalo> hola
<jfreekao> !hdaintel: event not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ForsakenSoul> hey n8tuser are you around ?
<jrib> dvyjones: /etc/init.d/gdm stop && /etc/init.d/gdm start   from your tty.  What ouput do you get?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto jfreekao this link read it
<sudobash> this means X is running correctly right? joseph    7810  0.0  0.2  24896  5748 ?        Ssl  06:02   0:00 x-session-manager
<sudobash> and gnome panel
<granalo> bueno esto no tiene muchos resultados por lo que veo
<jrib> dvyjones: what file did you edit by the way?
<jrib> !es | granalo
<ubottu> granalo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dvyjones> jrib: Just the standard Stopping and starting lines, both was [ OK ]
<dvyjones> jrib: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<jfreekao> Okay, I'm updating ALSA
<sudobash> haha i told him i would have it fixed by today and he hasn't even woken up 3000 miles away hahaha
<jrib> dvyjones: are you sure you aren't supposed to be editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ?
<jrib> dvyjones: what happened with X?
<dvyjones> jrib: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf had GtkTheme set to the theme I was using.
<jrib> dvyjones: check the other file anyway
<dvyjones> jrib: X restarted ino the same (black + throbber cursor)
<jrib> dvyjones: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sudobash> i guess the devs know that a lot of people when upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 are getting multiple display drivers shown in lspci so you have to take the BusID from one of these and input it into your xorg.conf
<jrib> dvyjones: and this is before the login screen loads correct?
<jrib> sudobash: a search of bugs.ubuntu.com would tell you for sure
<dvyjones> jrib: Yes.
<Build-A-Bear> do i have to install anything to build a kernel driver?
<dvyjones> jrib: I chacked /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom, and it had the theme set, but still didn't work after changing there...
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear what driver are you looking for
<Build-A-Bear> i have the driver, for my richoh webcam, but i have to build it, ikonia
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear you'll at least need the "build-essential" package
<Build-A-Bear> ikonia: i have that
<DasEi> !compile > ﻿ Build-A-Bear
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear that may be enough
<Build-A-Bear> ikonia: i think it wants some kernel sources
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear: yes thats quite probably
<Build-A-Bear> http://download.tuxfamily.org/arakhne/pool/ricoh-webcam-r5u870/2.6.22-14-generic/ricoh-webcam-r5u870-2.6.22-14-generic_0.10.0-4_i386.deb
<P_> hello
<Build-A-Bear> err m, tjat
<Grimm_> hey there, o hear this is the place to ask some questions if i have trouble with ubuntu
<Build-A-Bear> err nm that
<Build-A-Bear> /home/todd/Desktop/r5u870-0.10.0/usbcam.h:36:29: error: media/video-buf.h: No such file or directory
<Build-A-Bear> thats the error i get
<Grimm_> who can i pm for a few short questions?
<jrib> Grimm_: no one, just ask the channel
<Grimm_> ah ok
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys can anybody help me with some network problems ?
<basti> ask the channel
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear: that package is for an older kernel
<Grimm_> well, i wanted to share my internet connection with another computer so i followed a tutorial  found
<DasEi>  Build-A-Bear: the link you gave gives be a 404 error
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Grimm_> but i must have made some mistake
<P_> trying to run the live cd 8.10 without success, by removing quiet splash i got the following messages "ata4.00 unsupported CDB len" "ata4.00 disabled" then it goes into a endless loop with "EXT3-fs : mounted filesystem with ordered data mode" messages displayed every 2 seconds
<Grimm_> since now i dont have internet in ubuntu at all
<bazhang> Grimm_, /msg ubottu ics
<c0re_> how do i change mysql root password???
<P_> I tried "irqpoll" "acpi=off" and "pci=nomsi" options, and I even flashed my bios, still no success i'm stuck, probably something related to my SATA drives, this is a lappy, any idea ?
<Build-A-Bear> DasEi: that paste was a mistake
<Build-A-Bear> ikonia: it says its for 17 and up, tho
<dvyjones> jrib: Any other ideas?
<DasEi>  Build-A-Bear: using hardy or ibex ?
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> can you make a drawing of your network layout and then paste in pastebin?  a picture of network connectivity is worth a thousand words <-- anything yet?
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear hard to say "and up" because they don't know what is going to be in future kenrnels
<jrib> dvyjones: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Eressolar> c0re_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<c0re_> thanks Eressolar
<Build-A-Bear> ikonia: the link i pasted is the old one, i didnt mean to paste it, there seems to be multiple things clipboards in ubuntu
<Build-A-Bear> but the error i pasted is from a kernel driver source iwas trying to compiple
<Build-A-Bear> /home/todd/Desktop/r5u870-0.10.0/usbcam.h:36:29: error: media/video-buf.h: No such file or directory
<ForsakenSoul> n8tuser did you mean something like http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=networkuo0.jpg
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<Neaai> Build-A-Bear: indeed there are two clipboards. the X clipboard and the application clipboard.
<c0re_> Eressolar, Package `mysql' is not installed and no info is available.
<Build-A-Bear> i think i need something-devel
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> is that yours? where is the internet connectivity ?
<Build-A-Bear> whatever video-buf.h is
<basti> mysql-server c0re_
<Eressolar> c0re_: Sorry. mysql-server
<pep> greets
<ForsakenSoul> n8tuser yeah that's mine and ... what do you mean by internet connectivity
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear: are there no documents/build instructions with that package
<ForsakenSoul> I'm very sorry for the stupid questions
<_spm_Draget> where is the JRE installed?
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear: I would be VERY surprised if there was no instructions/dependency list
<dvyjones> jrib: I have to write it by hand... But there's no errors in it as far as I can see..
<Build-A-Bear> ikonia: i just need the devel sources for something, i just dont know what
<ForsakenSoul> but I'm still not completely in the english technical jargon
<jrib> dvyjones: use pastebinit
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear: I would be VERY surprised if there was no instructions/dependency list
<jrib> dvyjones: do /var/log/syslog as well
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> incomplete information, tell me more how is this connected to your ISP ?
<P_> i read on forums posts of users who seem to have similar problem, something related to the mode theri hard drive is running on, but i can't change the mode from the bios, please give me a direction to look at i'm stuck
<Build-A-Bear> there are direction ikonia
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear what do they say ? do they tell you waht you need
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> what is your native language?
<Build-A-Bear> its just make make install, but its looking for something
<ikonia> Build-A-Bear thats not what I asked, what do the unstructions README or INSTALL say
<dvyjones> jrib: Lots of "<time> lihenrik gdm[14800]: WARNING: Couldn't authenticate user"
<jrib> dvyjones: install and use the pastebinit command
<ForsakenSoul> n8tuser bulgarian
<dvyjones> jrib: And some "<time> lihenrik gdm[14***]: WARNING: Didn't understand `' (expected true or false)"
<create> i have a quick question about cpu settings on a laptop with 8.10
<jrib> dvyjones: do you understand what I am asking you to do?
<create> intel laptop
<dvyjones> jrib: Just need to get my wireless up and running first... (was depending on NetworkManager to be running, which it don't)
<dvyjones> How do I connect to a wireless WPA-PSK network through the command line?
<pep> I would like to activate the framebuffer, to get the correct resolution in the tty's. I found a couple of topics about it, you have to add fbcon and vesafb to the modules, unblacklist vesafb and set the usplash conf and the grub menu.lst... I'm wondering, are all these steps still necessary under Intrepid?
<ikonia> pep yes
<n8tuser> pep try it
<c0re_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<pep> ikonia, right, thank you ;)
<c0re_> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<LjL> dvyjones: you can do that using iwconfig and iwpriv
<LjL> dvyjones: i'm not sure of the entire procedure, though
 * dvyjones googles
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> try to have your router operate in a different channel freq than your other transmitter.  for example one on channel 3 the to other on channel 9
<rue7363> dvyjones: 1. sudo killall NetworkManager 2. wpa_passphrase YOUR_ESSID > /tmp/w.conf (input your passphrase) 3. sudo wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlan0 -c /tmp/w.conf
<jfreekao> Eh... I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu and then come back. If I have any more questions, I will ask
<ForsakenSoul> hmm n8tuser one of the problems is that I can't configure the transmitter :(
<jrib> jfreekao: you should try to get the broadcom sta driver
<jrib> jfreekao: using hardware drivers
<rue7363> dvyjones: after you see "CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to ..." do  sudo dhclient wlan0  in another terminal
<ForsakenSoul> and btw n8tuser the transmitter and the router don't cross ranges
<jfreekao> how?
<P_> could my problem be because i have burn the live cd on a DVD instead of on a CD ?
<jrib> jfreekao: come here and troubleshoot *that* problem before using ndiswrapper
<ikonia> P_ the image is meant for a cd
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> then you can reconfigure your router, btw when you say transmitter, that means transmit only, or you really meant a radio that do transmit and receive?
<P_> ikonia, that could explain why it goes to busybox 20 sec after the splash ?
<thetank> i need help getting sound to work in 8.10 plz
<ikonia> P_ maybe
<ForsakenSoul> hmm n8tuser I believe transmit and recieve
<c0re_> LjL, i having a problem
<c0re_> ebox:
<c0re_>  Depends: libapache-authcookie-perl  but it is not installable
<P_> i only had dvd rw..
<ForsakenSoul> n8tuser a wireless access point
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> that is a more better description than calling it transmitter
<jfreekao1> I will. Not trying NDISwrapper again, because I'm positive that it messed up my sound
<roadfish> how to I play a Nintendo DS movie on Ubuntu?
<n8tuser> ForsakenSoul-> check the route table of the laptop that cannot connect, its ip address too
<dvyjones> Seems like I had a lot of unmet dependencies :O
<LjL> c0re_: on Intrepid?
<thetank> i need help getting sound to work in 8.10 plz
<thetank> it worked in hardy
<bazhang> check its not muted thetank in terminal type alsamixer
<joaopinto> jfreekao, is very unlikely that NDISwrapper interefered with the sound
<sigma> does anyone know how to use video in on nvidia cards (7600gt) to record tv under linux?
<c0re_> LjL,  yes
<dvyjones> jrib: It was all unmet dependencies in the package repository :O
<LjL> c0re_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<thetank> bazhang it said connection refused
<bazhang> thetank, connection refused when you typed alsamixer in terminal? that was the entire error message?
<nazim> hi
<ForsakenSoul> n8tuser ok what should I be looking for when I'm looking at the connections from the laptop
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<thetank> also said snd_ctl_open failed bazhang
<c0re_> LjL,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/74324/
<TJ-42> in ubuntu 8.10, the system allows an encrypted "Private" folder... does the system avoid transferring open files from the Private folder into the swap disk?  Or is the only way to actually secure this data to use whole disk encryption?
<jumcore> hello when i want to test glxgears, theres this error >> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<bazhang> !sound | check this thetank
<ubottu> check this thetank: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nazim> helo i am from bangladesh
<nazim> my yahoo id skynarybd
<mynyml> when i boot up i have to run compiz --replace manually - how can i set it as the default wm?
<LjL> c0re_: apt-cache policy libapache-authcookie-perl ebox
<bazhang> nazim, this is ubuntu support channel
<Xsss4hell> I need PEAR: MDB2, I have installed PEAR in Synaptic, but MDB2 isn't there :( Howto get it? Can someone please help?? It's really urgent.
<avarus> hi
<avarus> I ran the update from yesterday and now my firefox can't display any website anymore...what went wrong? I restarted firefox after the update and it worked...I'm running intrepid for amd64
<nazim> i have need some information for our some students want to study in russia
<c0re_> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74328/
<bazhang> nazim, this is not the right place for that; this is Ubuntu Linux OS support channel
<mysteryc> What package can I download to record my dekstop and have also mic supported?
<avarus> mysteryc, recordmydesktop
<mysteryc> !off-topic | nazim
<ubottu> nazim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mysteryc> avarus: thank you :)
<hololight> Xsss4hell: http://pear.php.net/package/MDB2
<nazim> what ubuntu/
<bazhang> Linux OS nazim
<ConstantineXVI> mynyml: sys -> prefs -> appearance -> visual effects
<mysteryc> nazim: You are in the support channel of Ubuntu. Ubuntu is an open source operating system.
<mysteryc> !ubuntu | nazim
<ubottu> nazim: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nazim> bazhang u can personaly inform me my email add by
<c0re_> LjL, i believe intrepid dont have libapache-authcookie-perl
<bazhang> nazim, no. please no more chatting here thanks
<LjL> c0re_: you are correct
<LjL> c0re_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ebox/+bug/255368
<c0re_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libapache-authcookie&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<rue7363> nazim: why are you here if you don't even know what ubuntu is?
<mynyml> ConstantineXVI: right, but its reset on every boot
<nazim> bazhang what is ur name and contact information
<mynyml> ConstantineXVI: look for a config that sets it as default
<c0re_> LjL,  can i install hardy version?
<mynyml> *looking for
<LjL> c0re_, the bug report i posted has a solution
<Nergoth`> guys, I have question
<ConstantineXVI> mynyml: is this a fresh install, or has it been running for a while?
<avarus> nazim, http://www.ubuntu.de
<Nergoth`> Debian vs Gentoo vs Fedora vs CentOS vs FreeBSD? What for the server?
<marcelo_> hello
<bazhang> nazim, please stop. no chatting here
<avarus> Nergoth`, ubuntu server
<bazhang> Nergoth`, wrong channel
<mynyml> ConstantineXVI: pretty fresh, but it worked fine until i tried a dual monitor setup
<marcelo_> does anyone know why the Monitor Settings Applet show the incorrect refresh rate? It shows 50Hz even though I'm using 60Hz (the monitor built-in status menu shows 60Hz)
<nazim> i understand it
<marcelo_> any hints?
<marcelo_> :)
<Xsss4hell> hololight but howto install it on ubuntu??
<Nergoth`> avarus, I have ubuntu server now and I'm disappointed, too many bugs and there is no experimental repository
<Xsss4hell> hololight I don't know howto install Pear packages in ubuntu
<ConstantineXVI> mynyml: you could add "compiz --replace" into a startup item in sys/prefs/sessions
<mynyml> ConstantineXVI: yea i have. feels hackish though..
<ConstantineXVI> mynyml: but that's a bit of a duct-tape solution if you ask me
<ForsakenSoul> n8tuser ok I tried it ... the only difference between the connecting and unconnecting is that the access point is different
<nazim> if i instal in my pc its benifit
<ForsakenSoul> everything else including the frequency bit rate and signal lever are the same
<avarus> Nergoth`, mhh...I normally use the distri I can handle myself best
<nazim> i check ubuntu from web
<avarus> Nergoth`, and that is slackware
<ForsakenSoul> including the noise level and ip's etc
<Nergoth`> avarus, there is no bugs in security but in functionality. theoretically ubuntu have newer packets than debian, but in Debian I don't have any problems
<ConstantineXVI> mynyml: try making a new user (or starting a guest session) and see what happens
<audunh> noob question, what is the path of the ubuntu trashcan?
<ikonia> Nergoth`: use what you see fit/best for your needs, no-one can tell you what you need/want/like
<mynyml> ConstantineXVI: hmm.. good idea
<ikonia> !trash > audunh
<ubottu> audunh, please see my private message
<bazhang> Nergoth`, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ConstantineXVI> audunh: iirc it's /home/user/.Trash
<ikonia> ConstantineXVI it's not
<Xsss4hell> hololight: I'd be very thankfull if you could help me out
<Slart> ConstantineXVI: it's moved
<ConstantineXVI> audunh: i'm wrong
<God_Like_> Hi
<Slart> ConstantineXVI: ~/.local/share/Trash iirc
<God_Like_> If I want to contribute to an open source project
<God_Like_> where do i begin?
<bazhang> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<hololight> Xsss4hell: Taking a glance in that package there are some docs to help you out
<Nergoth`> what's the general Linux and Unix channel?
<avarus> Nergoth`, unix.com is fine
<Slart> God_Like_: you can take a look at sourceforge.. I think they have some kind of "help needed" section
<SpriteSODA> hi guys i need a bit of help
<ikonia> God_Like_: this channel is for ubuntu support only, if you google you'll find my open source projects - pick one you like and sign up
<audunh> thank you :}
<God_Like_> ok
<hololight> Xsss4hell: it is a tgz file, extract it and take a look at the DOCS directory
<Grimm_> is there any way to reset the network settings to the factory defaults? other than reinstalling ubuntu
<SpriteSODA> i've added a driver to the blacklist including all of his aliases and it stills shows up in ndiswrapper -l
<ikonia> Grimm_ factory default is everything on raoming
<ikonia> roaming
<ConstantineXVI> SpriteSODA: you need to pull the driver from ndiswrapper by "ndiswrapper -e driver"
<Nergoth`> #unix.com
<Nergoth`> lol :)
<ikonia> Nergoth why is that funny ?
<SpriteSODA> its not the driver i installed with ndis, its a driver conflicting with i
<SpriteSODA> it*
<ikonia> Nergoth`: this channel is for ubuntu support only - is there an ubuntu issue/question ?
<SpriteSODA> (i suspect it is anyway)
<nazim> its
<Nergoth`> ikonia, I just forgot to write /join :)
<hololight> SpriteSODA: by blacklisting ndiswrapper all you have done is kept that driver from loading... when you run the program ndiswrapper -l you are telling ndiswrapper to tell you what is inside it.
<nazim> ikonia
<Nergoth`> ikonia, yeah I know, so I'm looking for the general Linux channel
<Grimm_> i tried to share the connection and screwed up my dsl so now it connects but theres no internet
<ikonia> nazim what ?
<Grimm_> i just want it back the way it was
<hololight> SpriteSOADA: if you have blacklisted ndiswrapper, it does not matter what is shown by ndiswrapper -l
<nyarla> i updated hardy to intrepid last week, and i'm still unable to mount password protected samba shares with nautilus. It was working nicely with hardy. What sould I do?
<SpriteSODA> nono i didnt blacklist ndiswrapper
<SpriteSODA> i blacklisted a driver named p54usb
<SpriteSODA> which i suspect is conflicting with my ndis driver
<ForsakenSoul> hey n8tuser are you still here ?
<hololight> Sprite: try removing ssb as well
<SpriteSODA> because my connection gets disconnected after a while and cant reconnect
<SpriteSODA> i've blacklisted ssb aswell
<SpriteSODA> still no good
<vikkio_> ehi guys
<Grimm_> anyone? i have no idea how to reverse the modifications i made, since i just followed a tutorial
<vikkio_> someone know how to install glx driver on intrepid ibex?
<SpriteSODA> where can i find the best driver for my usb adapter for ndiswrapper?
<LjL> Grimm_: perhaps someone could help if you told us which tutorial you followed
<hololight> Sprite: did you check lsmod to ensure that they really aren't there?
<hololight> Sprite: the companies website
<ConstantineXVI> SpriteSODA: your driver CD
<vikkio_> someone know how to install driver intel glx?
<rue7363> Grimm_: which tutorial? if you can't tell which steps you have done, how should we know how to reverse them?
<SpriteSODA> i used the driver cd :(
<Grimm_> just a minute
<SpriteSODA> so it must be conflicts then
<anubis> Has anyone ever seen where the fonts in a menu or occasional website look like they're "Smudged" ?
<ConstantineXVI> SpriteSODA: what card?
<hololight> Sprite: then chances are good that it is not the problem
<Grimm_> can i post a link
<rue7363> Grimm_: yes
<hololight> Sprite: when you onnection dies, can you connect to a different network? or is it totally dead till reboot?
<LjL> Grimm_: i just asked you for one, so yes
<Grimm_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Grimm_> this is what i did
<SpriteSODA> totaly dead
<SpriteSODA> in lsmod they're gone
<sliverchair> music is still playing, but I already closed rhythmbox, also checked system monitor
<Grimm_> im sure i did something wrong
<sliverchair> how do stop it?
<SpriteSODA> but ndiswrapper is '0' under Used
<SpriteSODA> :S
<mysteryc> Help with Recordmydesktop.
<Grimm_> i just want it back for now so i dont have to go back and forth between ubuntu and windows to ask something
<anubis> Has anyone ever seen where the fonts in a menu or occasional website look like they're "Smudged" ?
<hololight> Sprite: sift through lsmod to be sure that nothing else is loading.... i have had problems with blacklist just not doing the job and things like ssb loading anyway
<mysteryc> I can't get it to work properly. I am trying to record but I don't know how. I can't find it in the Applications menu, :s
<Vallhalla82> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<SpriteSODA> did that
<SpriteSODA> they're not in lsmod
<hololight> Sprite: has it ever worked correctly?
<nomingzi> pls advise me a model of LinkSys Wireless adapter (USB) to work well in Ubuntu, or where can i find a list of Ubuntu supported hardware list ?
<SpriteSODA> under Windows it works fine
<bazhang> !hcl > nomingzi
<ubottu> nomingzi, please see my private message
<hololight> Sprite: under linux, has it ever worked?
<SpriteSODA> nope
<LjL> Grimm_: to reverse what you did, type the following in a terminal: sudo apt-get --purge remove apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq ; sudo sed -i.bak 's/net.ipv4.ip_forward.*/net.ipv4.ip_forward = 0/' etc/sysctl.conf
<SpriteSODA> im in linux right now and i got connection but its gonna get offline anymoment i guess
<LjL> Grimm_: then reboot
<Grimm_> thank you ljl
<khanm78> ello guys im back again
<LjL> Grimm_: for an official tutorial on internet connection sharing, see this
<LjL> !inetsharing | Grimm_
<ubottu> Grimm_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<LjL> Grimm_: firestarter should be easy to use
<hololight> Sprite: have to tried removing the modules and reloading them after the connection dies?
<khanm78> does anyone know why my mouses right click seams to be assigned to muliple tasks?
<the_wise1> i m new on here
<the_wise1> i had a question
<khanm78> welcome the_wisel
<the_wise1> hey
<anubis> Has anyone ever seen where the fonts in a menu or occasional website look like they're "Smudged" ?
<khanm78> im kinda a noob aswell
<the_wise1> yeah
<anubis> As am I
<SpriteSODA> after it dies, there are wierd phenominas, for example iwconfig wont work
<SpriteSODA> stuff like that
<the_wise1> i m really new even in linux..lol
<khanm78> ask and see what replays you get
<LjL> ok, so you're new to linux. now how about your ask your question?
<Vallhalla82> Welcome to the good side of computing the the wise1
<the_wise1> how do i change channels on here
<Zzeiss> #join unibody
<LjL> the_wise1: you mean join a different channel?
<the_wise1> yes
<LjL> the_wise1: /join #channelname
<fosco_> the_wise1: /join #channel
<hololight> Sprite: got me, try a different (old/ new) windows driver in ndis perhaps?
<Zzeiss> typoed.... sorry
<the_wise1> do u i just need to type that in and it should give me the different channels
<SpriteSODA> the stupid comany site doesnt have driver download there :S
<anubis_> Anyone have any sujestions as what to use for c++ Programming ? thx ..
<anubis> Has anyone ever seen where the fonts in a menu or occasional website look like they're "Smudged" ?
<LjL> the_wise1: yes, of course #channelname should be the name of an actual channel
<SpriteSODA> linux-wlan-ng is connected to this somehow?
<SpriteSODA> i think i installed it but i have no idea how to use it
<rue7363> SpriteSODA: no, linux-wlan-ng is for old 11mbit cards only
<khanm78> no if you want a list of channels look servers and join channel that should show you the channel names
<hololight> Sprite: is it shown as loaded?
<khanm78> if you already know which channel you want then do as instructed above
<bobJR> im having a problem with kftpgrabber see im using a no-ip.org ftp address to connect to and when it loses connection it doesnt reconnect for some reason and when i hit connect to connect it a dialog comes up saying to resume overright yada yada and i put resume but it overwrites
<the_wise1> can anyone help me with ssh
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bobJR> does anyone have a answer to this
<Dwade09> hi ikonia
<Zzeiss> anubis: smudgy-looking fonts mean that the font is not one that you have, so the interpolator is doing the best they can,
<Vallhalla82> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<rue7363> the_wise1: be more specific
<SpriteSODA> linux-wlan is installed i belive
<khanm78> my right mouse button seams to be assigned to multiple tasks how do i get it back to a default task only?
<SpriteSODA> dont see it in iwconfig or anywhere i looked
<evan_> hey when i set my wvdial settings just like they need for my phone, my phone shows the internet gateway icon but i aint got intyernet on my pc\
<the_wise1> i wanna use ssh to login remotely to my computer at home..like remote desktop
<Zzeiss> anubis: the fix is to change either the screen resolution or the font till you get pretty results,
<DerKleidersack> Sorry, is there any way to get the nformation, which HW uses which driver (module)?
<SpriteSODA> but wlancfg is working
<hololight> Sprite: hold on, ill take a look
<SpriteSODA> donno what to do with it
<SpriteSODA> ok
<Guest86417> install wireless driver(ath5k) in ubuntu 8.10
<hololight> Sprite: pull that driver
<fosco_> the_wise1: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<rue7363> the_wise1: ssh does not give you remote desktop. you can forward single X applications through it, though
<bobJR> i guess ill figure it out myself like i always do thanks for the help anyway it sucks to have to overwrite the file so many times because it won't resume
<mprem> wassup
<mprem> exit
 * bobJR idles gonna figure this out
<sudobash> i love how the new sshd tells you complete system info when you login
<hololight> the_wise1: use a vpn and then you can use 'terminal server client'
<SpriteSODA> pull it?
<SpriteSODA> remove?
<savid> Anyone here run dual monitors w/ ibex?  I have one panel w/ a window list on each screen. On hardy, when I moved a window to a screen, it showed up in that screen's window list.  Now, on ibex,  both window lists only show the windows from the left screen.  It never shows windows from the right screen. Any ideas??
<hololight> Sprite: yes
<the_wise1> hows does that work
<SpriteSODA> kk
<rue7363> hololight: you can also use ssh to forward arbitrary tcp ports
<SpriteSODA> btw it has yet to disconnect im now confused :S maybe the blacklisting did the trick
<rue7363> hololight: so no need for vpn
<DerKleidersack> SpriteSODA: Sorry? Do have you meant my question?
<khanm78> ill come back later when its not as bussy
<NET||abuse> hi guys,, on Interpid, trying to install ffmpeg from medibuntu, need h264 to take large mov files and encoding for a web video/flash player project i'm working on.
<SpriteSODA> nope Derek :)
<filthpig> Hi, why isn't joomla included in ubuntu's repo?
<rue7363> khanm78: it's always that busy here
<hololight> yes, but setting up a vpn may perhaps be an easier option in this case...
<hololight> such as hamachi or the like
<evan_> ok i got internet working!! i can ping google.. but i still cant browse... hows that?
<rue7363> hololight: no, because it needs root privs. ssh does not.
<SpriteSODA> ok i got rid of linux-wlan-ng
<khanm78> lol rue7363 i was on last night 2am uk time was slower
<NET||abuse> when i select force version to the medibuntu ffmpeg, it keeps teeling ffmpeg dependancies: libavcodec1d and libavformat1d, are only virtual packages and can't be installed, where can i get these?
<the_wise1> how can i connect to my pc at home while at school?
<hololight> Sprite: ok, waiting game i guess
<khanm78> not dead just slower
<SpriteSODA> indeed
<keystr0k> I know this probably isn't the right channel, but I wasn't sure where to post... When I am at home, I can SSH onto server XYZ and the connection never closes. When I am at work, I SSH to server XYZ and it closes after maybe 5 minutes... any ideas?
<ikonia> the_wise1 depends what firewall ports are available to you
<SpriteSODA> ty hololight you helped me alot :)
<hololight> Sprite: we will see how much I actually helped
<Guest86417> help me with ath5k in ubuntu 8.10
<rue7363> the_wise1: is your pc at home behind a router or directly connected to the internet?
<savid> Also, when I right click on panel applets, the context menu always shows flush left with the screen!  Ugh, I should never have upgraded to ibex.
<rue7363> Guest86417: ath5k is already installed on 8.10
<DerKleidersack> Sorry, is there any way to get the information, which HW uses which driver (module)?
<Guest86417> i can see it when i left click on networking
<n8tuser> keystr0k-> compare the config settings at your home and at your work?
<Guest86417> i cant see it when i left click on networking
<sidewalk> Does anyone know if I can download all Google Gadgets in one bundle?
<NET||abuse> so anyone got a clue about using the medibuntu ffmpeg pacakge under Intrepid?
<the_wise1> yes its behind a router
<zer0> help me with ath5k in ubuntu 8.10
<NET||abuse> zer0: EeePc?
<Guest58166> acer aspire 4530 atheros ar5007eg
<aefa> =/ Running 7.10 with Firefox 3 manually installed in /opt - can't seem to get it to acknowledge the 64 bit flash plugin.
<jrib> NET||abuse: umm.  Does such a package exist?  Just build it yourself (set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=externalcodecs when building)
<thetank> is there a default system restore in intrepid?
<Andreica> hello. sometimes i start some big applications(that consumes much RAM), and because of it...my computer slows down. is any application that prevents it?
<kbrosnan> aefa: you need to uninstall all other flash
<n8tuser> thetank-> its call re-install ?
<shinoj>  thetank:  is there a default system restore in intrepid? i too am looking for this
<aefa> already done
<n8tuser> thetank-> its called re-install ?
<NET||abuse> jrib: grrr, i suppose i have to build it,,,, yeh the package is there on medibuntu, just the libav[codec|format]1d  packages seem to be unavailable.
<Guest58166> help me with ath5k in ubuntu 8.10
<jrib> NET||abuse: not here: http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/index.html
<rue7363> Guest58166: for that card you need ath9k, not ath5k.
<NET||abuse> jrib: the other issue is the medibuntu package version is older than the official ubuntu ffmpeg, though official is stripped of good codecs :(
<rue7363> Guest58166: but even ath9k should be in 8.10
<the_wise1> what's a good tool to use for wireless packet sniffer
<kbrosnan> aefa: there may be files that are still a problem, as that is the general symptoms of having more than one version of flash installed
<Guest58166> how can i check it?
<rue7363> Guest58166: modinfo ath9k
<thetank> i want to rectify all the junk i did while following ubuntu "guides" to fix my sound n8tuser
<Andreica> any idea?
<aefa> kbrosnan: I've slocated "flash" and removed all files
<jrib> NET||abuse: it's a two or three line procedure, just takes forever to compile
<Skinwalker> does neone notice problems launching gedit from thunar with intrepid? there's a huge spike in cpu usage and takes a while before the file is open
<rue7363> !legal | the_wise1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legal
<n8tuser> thetank-> i hope you learned to save a copy of configs before modifying them.. i dont know of any other way to reset other than fresh install
<Andreica> how to defragment HD in linux?
<Guest58166> where is ubuntu board?
<thetank> sadly i didn't n8tuser :(
<Guest58166> i want to paste my result
<ikonia> Andreica you don't need to
<kbrosnan> Andreica: no need
<ikonia> !paste > Guest58166
<ubottu> Guest58166, please see my private message
<will00> i have a usb keyboard with an internal usb hub. whenever i plug anything into the keyboard, it stops working. whatver i plug in works fine, but the keys stop registering and i cant type anything
<the_wise1> wireless packet sniffer..anybody know if ettercap-ng is any good
<Dr_willis> Andreica,  ext2/3 do not normally have fragmentation problems.. if thats what you mean..
<shinoj> !paste >shinoj
<ubottu> shinoj, please see my private message
<NET||abuse> jrib: ok,,,, one sec.. just lookingup what it gives me when i'm forcing medibuntu version on intrepid..
<Andreica> yes, thanks :-)
<n8tuser> thetank-> now while you are new i assume, this is a good time to learn about debootstrap installation, am also assuming your /home is in a separate partition
<SpriteSODA> holo?
<SpriteSODA> it just happened :P
<SpriteSODA> but
<jrib> NET||abuse: at least on amd64 medibuntu provides no ffmpeg
<SpriteSODA> it happened when i chose to download updates
<SpriteSODA> no idea if that means anything
<erUSUL> !defrag | Andreica
<ubottu> Andreica: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<thetank> no it's not n8tuser... im all ears
<SpriteSODA> but its not the first time it gets wrecked when i do it
<hololight> Sprite: and you had to reboot?
<SpriteSODA> yup
<NET||abuse> jrib: i'm on 64bit, this is what comes up under available versions.. maybe it's backing off to the hardy version automatically?? see if this matches the 64bit hardy medibuntu version   cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1
<Hideme> Any ideas why my sound just stops working for no apparent reason?
<Andreica> i didn't know it. thanks
<n8tuser> thetank-> i dont know of any other ways then but fresh install and this time make the /home separate
<NET||abuse> that looks OLLLD
<hololight> Sprite: I saw you drop, figgured that it was the prob again
<SpriteSODA> when trying to reconnect it keeps asking for the WEP pass but no use
<SpriteSODA> :P
<Dr_willis> backing up home somewhere is always a good idea... thats niot the same as a 'system restore'
<jrib> NET||abuse: probably, as ffmpeg uses svn now too
<NET||abuse> jrib: yup,, hmm
<hololight> Sprite: did you try rmmod driver and modprobe driver?
<SpriteSODA> im trying again to download the updates, lets see if it will screw my connection again
<SpriteSODA> and i tried and it said: no file / folder
<NET||abuse> jrib: is there a stable src tag or something i can use, or is ther ffmpeg-src package available for ubuntu to compile from safely?
<SpriteSODA> modprobe just skipped a line in the terminal
<SpriteSODA> didnt do anything visual
<jrib> !source > NET||abuse
<ubottu> NET||abuse, please see my private message
<Guest58166> me too..need help with wireless
<SpriteSODA> ok managed to download the updates
<SpriteSODA> i guess it was a coincidence
<julle_> What can i do to reset my audiosettings in ubuntu. I changed the soundinput in Audacity and noticed that my SPDIF stopped working. I changed back to my original settings and rebooted my computer. But it still doesn't work, any ideas?
<jrib> NET||abuse: just set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS as I said before on the same line as dpkg-buildpackage.  You'll need some more packages than what you get with apt-get install build-essential and apt-get build-dep ffmpeg, but the error will list them
<hololight> Sprite: if rmmod and modprobe work, they dont give you any notification, they only do so when they aren't working
<hololight> Sprite: which card do u have?
<hololight> Sprite: i need some strong tea...
<jrib> NET||abuse: you'll probably also want to run dch -i and append ~netabuse
<jrib> NET||abuse: you'll probably also want to run dch -i and append ~netabuse1 to the package version
<SpriteSODA> Wistron NeWeb
<SpriteSODA> DRUC-U3
<SpriteSODA> its a usb wireless adapter
<hololight> Sprite: any chance you know the chipset?
<khanm78> why does my right mouse button seem to be assigned to multiple tasks, at the moment it is used to display the list for cut, crop past etc but it is also pulling up a save window
<NET||abuse> jrib: hmm, ok,
<SpriteSODA> i think its prisma54
<jrib> NET||abuse: feel free to ask if you aren't sure about a step
<SpriteSODA> nono prisma 02
<SpriteSODA> somethin like that
<Guest58166> must ath5k use ath9k in ubuntu 8.10?
<DarkKnight>  how can i remove my xorg.conf  file
<pos69sum> I have an environmental variable set in my /etc/p‎rofile like export JAVA_HOME="... -- i have to source /etc/profile everytime I log in
<Dr_willis> DarkKnight,  sudo rm /path/to/file
<pos69sum> i thought if you export env vars in /etc/profile you didn't need to do that?
<Dr_willis> DarkKnight,  may be netter to  move it to another name.
<benzss> does anyone have any idea why i can see other network computers on the network, but not their folders?
<rue7363> Guest58166: does  grep ath /proc/bus/pci/devices  return anything?
<Dr_willis> benzss,  bug in the gnome share browser.. I have to enter the share name most of the time.
<benzss> i have all the samba stuff installed and they can see my folders fine
<Dr_willis> benzss,  i tend to enter the share name, get to them.. then bookmark them.
<benzss> Dr_willis: 'share name'? smb://computername ?
<DarkKnight> Dr_willis; wats the command 4 changing its name
<Dr_willis> computername/sharename
<khanm78> why does my right mouse button seem to be assigned to multiple tasks, at the moment it is used to display the list for cut, crop past etc but it is also pulling up a save window..this is anoying
<Dr_willis> DarkKnight,  mv command.
<DarkKnight> Dr_wills; i m not thru wid the commands..can u give the syntax
<SpriteSODA> brb eating
<hololight> Sprite: any other usb devices? do they still work when it dies?
<krish_> iam not able to remote connect to my server on the same network through ssh, the error message is remote host identification has changed. pls help me
<jrib> krish_: it tells you the line to delete in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<benzss> Dr_willis: that doesn't seem to work either :\ I remember doing it on my old box but it doesn't seem to work here. i don't understand how i can see the computers but can't navigate to the shared folders, is very odd!
<rue7363> krish_: cd ~/.ssh ; mv known_host known_hosts.old
<krish_> jrib pls explain a bit in detail
<DarkKnight> Dr_wills; i m not thru wid the commands..can u give the syntax
<ChunMe> Hello, could someone please tell me if Geforce Go 9300 works on Ubuntu yet?
<Hideme> Any ideas why my sound just stops working for no apparent reason or what I can restart to get it back?
<jrib> krish_: pastebin your error verbatim
<jrib> !pastebin | krish_
<ubottu> krish_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<benzss> the error is actually 'Error: Failed to mount Windows share'
<Guest58166> need to enable my wireless
<krish_> jrib this is the URL http://paste.ubuntu.com/74366/
<ChunMe> Hello, could someone please tell me if Geforce Go 9300 works on Ubuntu yet?
<jrib> krish_: "Offending key in /home/krishnan/.ssh/known_hosts:3
<ChunMe> Hello, could someone please tell me if Geforce Go 9300 works on Ubuntu yet?
<krish_> jrib how to solve it?
<Guest58166> need to enable my wireless(atheros ar5007eg)
<jrib> krish_: "Offending key in /home/krishnan/.ssh/known_hosts:3".  Open ~/.ssh/known_hosts in a text editor and delete line 3
<ChunMe> Hello, could someone please tell me if Geforce Go 9300 works on Ubuntu yet?
<krish_> jrib on my machine or server?
<jrib> krish_: your machine
<pos69sum> I have an environmental variable set in my /etc/p‎rofile like export JAVA_HOME="... -- i have to source /etc/profile everytime I log in
<pos69sum> i thought if you export env vars in /etc/profile you didn't need to do that?
<tino__> #kubuntu-es
<ChunMe> Hello, could someone please tell me if Geforce Go 9300 works on Ubuntu yet?
<Tapout> with ubuntu and vncserver, i have a line to start the vncserver, however when I rebooted... /etc/rc.local executed but it didn't start the vncserver, i wonder why
<Tapout> maybe path
<Tapout> is there a better spot to start up vncserver inside ubuntu... like ...  Perferences->startup or some other place
<jrib> pos69sum: use /etc/environment if you really need to set that system-wide
<ChunMe> Hello, could someone please tell me if Geforce Go 9300 works on Ubuntu yet?
<benzss> what are the commands to stop and start samba?
<swati> hey anyone can plz help me that how cud i get skype on ubuntu..
<jrib> !skype | swati
<ubottu> swati: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jrib> !repeat | ChunMe
<ubottu> ChunMe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mysteryc> How can I install fonts?
<jrib> !fonts > mysteryc
<ubottu> mysteryc, please see my private message
<jrib> mysteryc: basically, you just copy the .ttf to ~/.fonts
<krish_> jrib thank you it is working can you please tell me what was the problem?
<hololight> ChunMe: the nvidia-glx-177 driver lists the 9300 gs
<Joker_-_> Whats the "fix" or "workaround" for the black screen of death with ubuntu 8.10? I can't install it nor do anything, the screen stays black and thats it.
<ChunMe> hololight, thanks
<ChunMe> how new is the nvidia glx 177 driver?
<jrib> krish_: the key on your server changed since you last logged in.  You should really read about ssh keys and why they exist
<krish_> ok jrib do have any source from where i can get some info about it?
<hololight> ChunMe: the newest you can get native for ubu. but i believe there is a newer one from nvidia, but u will have to install it yourself
<ChunMe> hololight, do you happent o know when it was last updated 177?
<Joker_-_> !black screen > joker_-_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about black screen
<jrib> krish_: not offhand, no
<Tapout> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<hololight> ChunMe: not sure, as i recall i was running it with 8.04, but I dotn remember
<vinoth> hi
<vinoth> hello
<ChunMe> thanks hololight.
<remote> hello
<ChunMe> ubottu thank you for your stupid comment that doesn't really help me or anyone else, you should just stfu and let someone who actually knows how to answer my question answer it so stfu. i'm leaving, no need to ban me after i said this but just so you know, your a dipshit mother fucker. thank you!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<will00> does anyone know how to get a usb keyboard hub to work without deactivating the keyboard?
<xiangfu> ubottu: but it's not always work on my system.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joker_-_> Whats the workaround for the black screen of death on 8.10?
<ChunMe> fuck u ubottu
<Joker_-_> lol
<Joker_-_> what a moron
<vinoth> hey lol
<pos69sum> jrib - shouldn't /etc/profile set env vars every time a user logs in?
<Owner> OK, new to ubuntu. Have t400 with no CD-DVD. Want to install from ext USB hard disk- any tips
<remote> pos69sum: it depends how the shell is executed
<evan__> does firefox support 3g?
<vinoth> how to rip cds in ubundu
<jfreekao> Okay, I'm back and my sound works, but my wireless internet doesn't
<anubis> How does one join the Wine Channel?
<loller> can somebody tell what`s the name of script when move the mouse on to the one song and start playing the song?
<xiangfu> evan__: what is 3g?
<pos69sum> remote - when a user logs in via ssh
<julle_> is it possible to do a system restore to the day before or something?
<vinoth>  how to rip cds in ubundu
<vinoth>  how to rip cds in ubundu
<vinoth>  how to rip cds in ubundu
<FloodBot2> vinoth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> anubis: /j #winehq
<Joker_-_> vinoth: take it easy dipshit
<anubis> Thanks
<loller> it start singing without clicking
<anubis> Thanks erUSUL
<loller> just move on it
<erUSUL> anubis: no problem
<jrib> pos69sum: if you read 'man bash', it should explain that /etc/profile is only sourced for login shells.  The shell you get when you open Terminal, is not a login shell
<evan__> xiangfu: well the mobile broadband
<v4vijayakumar> hi, are there any program that helps to do voice chat to another user, like skype..?
<vinoth>  hi joker
<jrib> loller: that's part of nautilus
<Joker_-_> vinoth: try K3B
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Hi, I am reinstalling Grub after a windows install. After sudo grub I type root (hd0,5) as the partition containing /boot is /dev/sda6. Grub reports Error 23: Error while parsing number. The first time I did this I put the wrong root in as I misunderstood, thinking I needed the location of /boot/grub (I have a dedicated grub partitio). Any ideas please?
<pos69sum> jrib - i noticed this when i login via ssh
<remote> pos69sum: then it is a login shell, if the default shell is bash then it will read /etc/profile if the file exists
<will00> v4vijayakumar: skype should be in the repositories
<hololight> v4vijayakumar: skype
<vinoth> K3b
<pos69sum> ah ok
<Dr_willis> skype is in the medibuntu repos i think
<Joker_-_> vinoth: looks and feels like Nero
<Dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hololight> skype is in the repo's
<pos69sum> probably default shell is not bash
<remote> pos69sum: do you have a specific problem?
<Joker_-_> !k3b > vinoth
<ubottu> vinoth, please see my private message
<v4vijayakumar> I was checking into synaptic package manager.., but skype is not there..
<D--> Finally, a live IRC channel
<psusi> JonathanEllis: you have a dedicated partition for /boot, or for /boot/grub?
<jrib> pos69sum: unless you changed it, your user's default shell is bash
<Joker_-_> D--: this isnt live, it's recorded
<Dr_willis> D--,  we are all bots. :)
<D--> haha
<hololight> sorry v4, you need to add the mediabuntu repo to your sources list
<Joker_-_> !bot > D--
<ubottu> D--, please see my private message
<pos69sum> yeah default shell is bash
<will00> does anyone know how to get a usb keyboard hub to recognize usb devices without deactivating the keyboard?
<vinoth> joker: but i havent K3B
<JonathanEllis> psusi: I have a dedicated partition for /boot/grub                /boot is on the same partition as /
<remote> will00: you already asked that question
<pos69sum> i just rebooted, then ssh'd to the machine, and env vars were not set automatically
<v4vijayakumar> hololight, how to do that..?
<jrib> pos69sum: try logging into a tty
<remote> pos69sum: where did you set the environment variables?
<D--> I knew #ubuntu had to have something going on. These days, every time I start up on IRC I feel like it must have had an exodus to Facebook or something
<hololight>  v4vijayakumar: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu to add that repo... then you will be a ble to search for skype
<xiangfu> pos69sum: set it in .bash_profile
<Joker_-_> vinoth: either use synaptic or apt-get install to get it
<jrib> loller: edit -> preferences -> preview in nautilus
<remote> pos69sum: don't listen to jrib
<pos69sum> i'd like to set it system wide as i may want to use chkconfig to start up tomcat automatically
<anubis> Anyone here a wine expert?
<jrib> heh
<psusi> JonathanEllis: hrm... that's an odd setup... that error message doesn't make sense to me, but I think grub expects to find itself in /boot/grub, or at least /grub... if it's files are in the root of that partition, you might need to create a symlink named grub pointing to .
<Joker_-_> vinoth: in console: sudo apt-get install k3b
<D--> anubis: me.
<pos69sum> and it requires JAVA_HOME
<v4vijayakumar> thanks hololight
<anubis> Got a minute D-- ?
<D--> anubis: At least in the internationalization department.
<psusi> JonathanEllis: why give /boot/grub its own partition btw?
<D--> anubis: I can take a shot at it.
<D--> anubis: Be warned, it
<Joker_-_> D--: do Cedega still exists?
<remote> pos69sum: then you set it in the init script, not system wide
<D--> 's a work night and I'm halfway through a bottle of Olmeca :P
<D--> Joker: Their Web site does.
<russell__> I'm using the awn launcher. where can I get more apps for it?
<Joker_-_> if (exists(Cedega) && wine > Cedega) { echo "true";}
<Tapout> /etc/fstab   has .. UUID=  ... can I just say .. /dev/sdb1 ?
<Joker_-_> I guess one of these conditions isnt fullfilled
<Tapout> I'm adding another drive
<Joker_-_> Tapout: you can, but using uuuid is better
<wiijii> Afternoon all. Anyone got any funky bash colouring variables they'd like to share? My console looks miserable
<Joker_-_> Tapout: you can find it by looking in /dev/disk/by-uuid or something like that
<wiijii> i.e. PS1
<JonathanEllis> ﻿psusi: Its a configuration recommended by http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#How_to_make_a_separate_Grub_Partition_ and http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grubpartition.htm#_Why_Dedicate. Its basically because I want to multi boot. Grubs files are in /boot/grub on my grub partition so when that partition is mounted as /boot/grub then grubs files are actually in /boot/grub/boot/grub. I think this is to deal with [quote from psus
<julle_> where is alsa config localted?
<psusi> JonathanEllis: ahh, when mounted it needs to be in /boot/grub
<Tapout> Joker_-_, how do you resolve a new UUID?
<Tapout> or lookup the uuid for /dev/sdb1 ?
<psusi> JonathanEllis: why not put all of /boot on that partition thoguh?
<Joker_-_> julle_: all config files are in /etc/... so it should be in /etc/alsa
<erUSUL> !uuid | Tapout
<ubottu> Tapout: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<julle_> Joker_-_: thank yuo
<Joker_-_> Tapout: personally, I just list the "files" in the /dev/disk/by-uuid and find the one I'm looking for... try ls -l
<Joker_-_> Tapout: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<dvsoftwa1e> hi, i just upgraded to interpid and i can't move my mouse nor type on keyboard (in x session), how can i solve this?
<Joker_-_> should be enought to find wich one is the one you are looking for
<Joker_-_> dvsoftwa1e: lucky you, most of us can't even see a thing ;)
<JonathanEllis> Oh, but it works perfectly on another machine mounted as /boot/grub/boot/grub. Once the OS has booted, the grub files are not used again anyway so it doesnt even need to be mounted by the operating system - I just mount it for convenience so I can easily edit menu.lst if necessary. The first time I specified root as (hd0,0) because I thought it needed the location of /boot/grub rather than /boot. Here I didnt get this error 23.
<JonathanEllis> psusi: ﻿Oh, but it works perfectly on another machine mounted as /boot/grub/boot/grub. Once the OS has booted, the grub files are not used again anyway so it doesnt even need to be mounted by the operating system - I just mount it for convenience so I can easily edit menu.lst if necessary. The first time I specified root as (hd0,0) because I thought it needed the location of /boot/grub rather than /boot. Here I didnt get this error 23.
<erUSUL> dvsoftwa1e: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<psusi> JonathanEllis: you only have one hard disk right?
<JonathanEllis> psusi: I should mention I am doing all this from a livecd to restore grub after a windows install so I  am using grub from a terminal on the livecd. On one machine I have three hard disks - this approach worked fine on that one. The machine I am working on at the moment only has one hd
<psusi> JonathanEllis: well, it looks odd but I don't see anything wrong... certainly don't see why you would get that error message... unless maybe you typed an upper case o instead of a zero
<JonathanEllis> psusi: [JonathanEllis strikes himself on the forehead exclaiming Dumkopf!] Its not even an upper case o its a lower case one!
<psusi> lol
<Joker_-_> JonathanEllis: LOL
<Joker_-_> they shouldnt have put "o" near the 0 on the keyboard
<psusi> heh, you're right... they are right next to each other...
<HeinHein> ya un fançai ici ?
<Joker_-_> psusi: yeah. thats a common typo
<Joker_-_> HeinHein: moi
<Joker_-_> HeinHein: quebecois en fait
<HeinHein> ok
 * psusi learned to touch type so long ago, have to pretend he's typing to remember where keys are
<SpriteSODA> holo?
<Joker_-_> psusi: same lol
<shinoj> HeinHein: english
<HeinHein> tu parle plusieur langue ?
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Joker_-_> HeinHein: yeah a few, but you gotta keep it english in here
<speps> hey guys how can i download from different mirrors in the same time with wget?ThANkS
<HeinHein> coomen on fai pour trouver un otre serveur ?
<Joker_-_> speps: I dont think it's possible
<LjL> HeinHein: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Joker_-_> HeinHein: #ubuntu-fr or you'll get kicked/banned...
<speps> Joker_-_: is there a software that can do it?
<HeinHein> thank you
<HeinHein> sa marche pas
<JonathanEllis> psusi: The fingers type fast but the mind needs to check what they are typing! Now it works - only it seems the root statement in the grub terminal interface is actually looking for the partition containing /boot/grub. Makes sense I suppose since the next statement is setup (hd0) - makes sense it wants to know where /boot/grub is so it can setup the hd from there
<Joker_-_> speps: I eard of one while searching on the web but I can't say for sure
<erUSUL> !info axel | speps maybe this one
<ubottu> speps maybe this one: axel (source: axel): light download accelerator - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-3 (intrepid), package size 41 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Joker_-_> HeinHein: what kind of server are you talking about? You mean sources for Ubuntu or IRC server?
<LjL> Hein, ecrive /join #ubuntu-fr ici, sans d'espaces avant de la /
<ohdamnallnics> what does the 8.10 DVD have that the CD does not?
<Joker_-_> ohdamnallnics: things
<LjL> ohdamnallnics: more packages.
<user01_> where do you edit tags  (colours) in thunderbird?
<Joker_-_> ohdamnallnics: nothing you can't download trough web afterwards
<ohdamnallnics> does anyone know what packages?
<D--> Joker: Ding ding ding. Right answer
<Joker_-_> ohdamnallnics: should be listed on ubuntu's website
<Joker_-_> D--: !!! I WON!
<ohdamnallnics> its not .......
<JonathanEllis> psusi: Thanks. Now my laptop is busy booting - just need to add the hated windows entry to menu.lst now. Thats the easy part
<Joker_-_> ohdamnallnics: well, anyway, if you need anything you can ALWAYS install it later...
<Joker_-_> ohdamnallnics: plus, you'll have updated versions
<Joker_-_> ohdamnallnics: you shouldnt install from dvd... theres almost no possible gain and lots of downsides...
<WebcamWonder> user01_, In the preferences, there is a tab to configure the gtags
<jun> hi all
<erUSUL> !hi | jun
<ubottu> jun: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> pos69sum: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<jun> i'm having difficulty getting more than 4gb of ram to appear in ubuntu 64bit
<jun> system monitor only displays 3.9gb
<D--> Joker: If he is communicated with us by his telepathic link to freenode and actually has no internet acces, then I would argue the DVD has many benefits!
<jun> i have 6gb installed
<erUSUL> jun: with 64bit there shouldn't be any problem at all
<Joker_-_> D--:  ;)
<erUSUL> jun: are you ure this is 64 bit?
<HeinHein> on ma banni
<jun> so is it a problem with my memory?
<jun> are one of the modules dead? I'm running 3 x 2gb
<afdafs> >_>
<erUSUL> jun: what does "uname -m" returns?
<HeinHein> pk yen a ki parle fransai ici ?
<Arch3Angel> ok whos my bash gurus here i have a problem with sed when using a variable
<user01_> WebcamWonder, thanks :)
<jun> x86_64
<dvsoftwa2e> hi, i just upgraded to interpid and i can't move my mouse nor type on keyboard (in x session), how can i solve this?
<jun> i even tried installing opensuse 64bit
<jun> no love there either
<The-Kernel> Hi, on boot up, the "configuring networks" stalls for something like 5 minutes, I presume that's because its trying to get the DHCP address for both the wired and the wireless
<Joker_-_> jun: something might be wrong with your basic configuration (BIOS)?
<The-Kernel> is there a way to shorten the length of time that it tries to connect?
<erUSUL> jun: those the bios see all the ram ? and memtest ?
<The-Kernel> from like 2 minutes to 15 seconds
<Joker_-_> jun: if no OS can see your ram... do the BIOS see it?
<jun> how do i run a memtest?
<afdafs> holo are you here?
<afdafs> oops
<erUSUL> jun: there is an option on grub to launch it
<D--> jun: It should count your ram at boot
<D--> oh, that kind
<erUSUL> jun: it is one of the entries
<jun> ah
<SpriteSOD> my user has yet to disconnect
<SpriteSOD> :P
<RyanPrior> Can Ubuntu connect to AOL?
<Joker_-_> jun: first, check your bios then try a memtest... you can do it all in 1 boot :)
<jun> and memtest will let me know if one of my modules is dead?
<Joker_-_> jun: memtest will tell you is the ram is good
<racerx> does anyone know if I can update my bios from a vmware windows guest?
<UnknownUser58> RyanPrior:try pigeon
<dvsoftwa2e> racerx: you can't
<n8tuser> jun-> sudo dmidecode   shows you what your memory are doing
<erUSUL> racerx: i doubt it
<racerx> is there any other way?
<LjL> racerx: of course not, you'd update the bios *of the virtual machine* if anything (not really, but)
<erUSUL> racerx: you can create a freedos floppy with the os utility and flash from it
<erUSUL> racerx: there is nice how to on the forums
<n8tuser> jun-> rather it shows you the memory information as it is used..
<racerx> i have a laptop that does not have a floppy drive.
<RyanPrior> UnknownUser58: There's no pigeon package I can find.
<racerx> erUSUL: do u have a link to it
<dvsoftwa2e> it's 'pidgin'
<naf> When I move my mouse pointer sometimes it jumps all over the place. Anyone know where to look?
<test> how do i delete something through the terminal?
<dvsoftwa2e> test: 'rm'
<RyanPrior> dvsoftwa2e: I didn't ask for an IM client, though. :-(
<LjL> test: "man rm"
<Dr_willis> naf,  dust in the mouse.
<UnknownUser58> dvsoftwa2e:how embarrassing
<dvsoftwa2e> RyanPrior: oh...
<naf> Its an infrared mouse
<Dr_willis> naf,  or a bit of crud at the laser.. :) seen that befor
<LjL> RyanPrior: you weren't very clear for sure
<jrib> test: rm or gvfs-trash if you just want to put it in the trash can so you can restore it if you need to
<Joker_-_> racerx: I wouldnt upgrade a bios troug a vmware. First, I dont thin kit can work, second, that would mean you have somewhere near 3 layers of software running to update your bios...
<Dr_willis> naf,  they still get dirty
<Joker_-_> racerx: thats way too much
<ndf> how come the server edition of ubuntu by default stores home dirs in /home/ instead of /usr/home/ ?
<dvsoftwa2e> UnknownUser58: eh?
<RyanPrior> Can Ubuntu connect to AOL dial-up service?
<erUSUL> racerx: http://egypt.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=318789
<naf> No, it's fine in Windows. I think it's a driver issue.
<Arch3Angel> anyone good with bash scripting?
<jrib> ndf: because that's how it's usually done?
<racerx> thanks everyone
<RyanPrior> Arch3Angel: you might want to ask in #bash
<jrib> Arch3Angel: or ask an actual question
<Dr_willis> RyanPrior,  at one time ages ago there was an aol-linux package.. but that was 4+ yrs ago.. im not sure  if it even still exists...
<ndf> jrib: in my experience it's allways been /usr/home/ in most distros
<zenlunatic> Arch3Angel: I'm okay
<musikgoat|main> ndf: thats the same for all versions of ubuntu
<Hideme> Any ideas why my sound just stops working for no apparent reason or what I can restart to get it back?
<Arch3Angel> o sorry did not know they had a room - i also already asked the question
<erUSUL> Arch3Angel: ask here or in #bash
<ice-nine> naf:  My mouse does that every now and again.  Quite irritating while playing a FPS.  Try cleaning the eye as Dr_willis suggested.
<n8tuser> RyanPrior-> it can dialout and maybe attempt to connect modem to modem, anything beyond that, you have to know what aol uses
<ndf> musikgoat|main: no, my box is /usr/home/
<musikgoat|main> ndf: actually in all debian derivitives
<jrib> ndf: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#HOMEUSERHOMEDIRECTORIES
<zenlunatic> naf: yeah my mouse does that too. wireless mice suck
<RyanPrior> n8tuser: I don't know much, just that my parents use AOL and when I go home, I can't connect my laptop to the dial-up.
<dvsoftwa2e> anyone got an idea why my input devices stopped working after upgrade to interpid?
<erUSUL> ndf: /usr/home is a convention is some other Unix like Solaris AIX or HP-UX
<naf> It's not the eye, and it's not wireless. When I said infrared I really meant laser
<LjL> !info penggy | RyanPrior
<ubottu> ryanprior: Package penggy does not exist in intrepid
<n8tuser> RyanPrior-> convince your parents to get rid of AOL and switch to dsl or cable
<ndf> erUSUL: so hardy is an odd one out?
<LjL> RyanPrior: err well, it exists in hardy
<ice-nine> naf:  are you using a mousepad?
<jrib> ndf: all ubuntu version use /home
<test> how do i rm a directory i made in the terminal?
<dvsoftwa2e> test: rm -r
<jrib> test: rmdir
<ndf> jrib: no, my box uses /usr/home
<test> thanks
<musikgoat|main> ndf: hardy doesn't set it up that way by default, but it could have been configured like that when setting up the install
<Joker_-_> sudo test: rm -rf
<naf> whatever it's called, it doesn't have a yoke, just a light on bottom. But it's fine most of the time. Then sometimes it shoots from one end of the screen to the other.
<jrib> ndf: what version of ubuntu?  That's not default
<erUSUL> ndf: well given current market share of Linux (including Ubuntu) versus traditional unices i say that the odd ones are the others
<Joker_-_> errmm... anyway
<ndf> jrib: hardy 8.04, it was default, i didn't change it
<LjL> RyanPrior: otherwise see http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279703 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140010&highlight=bt+voyager+105
<RyanPrior> LjL: they evidently dropped it for Intrepid?
<Kevin^^> My brain is "fucked up" at the moment, can someone help me? What's the command for display your current workpath?
<pisecx> Guys. My cpu temperature is extremly high. If I open windows - everything is ok.
<pisecx> Kevin^^: pwd?
<musikgoat|main> pwd  Kev
<Dr_willis>  Kevin^^  you mean PATH or Pwd?
<naf> What's the linux mouse driver called?
<Kevin^^> pisecx: Thanks alot =)
<Kevin^^> Dr_willis: Thanks
<pisecx> Kevin^^: yw
<pisecx> Guys. My cpu temperature is extremly high. If I open windows - everything is ok.
<sipior> pisecx: what's your cpu doing? try top and see what's hogging cycles
<pisecx> So my computer just stops
<pisecx> sipior: nothing
<pep> hoi
<Joker_-_> pisecx: try sudo top
<ndf> pisecx: there's never 'nothing' in top
<jrib> ndf: are you maybe using ldap for authentication?
<EleCtrA> weeeeeeee
<sipior> pisecx: well it's obviously not doing nothing if it's running hot...
<ndf> jrib: i don't understand ldap, what is it?
<EleCtrA> ciao a tutti
<naf> What's the linux mouse driver manager called?
<pisecx> Joker_-_: ndf: sipior: I mean cpu is almost not used.
<EleCtrA> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano è può aiutarmi??
<pisecx> Xorg is on the top, but it's from 3 to 12 %
<jrib> naf: never mind then
<pep> Is it me or is the touchpad/trackpoint configuration no longer in xorg.conf? could somebody point me into the right direction to find the new configuration file please?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: and just so you know, your computer should be able to handle 100% cpu workload 24/7 without crashing, imo.
<sipior> pisecx: what are you using to gauge the cpu temperature?
<jrib> ndf: never mind then
<pisecx> I'm not sure this is a problem for cpu =)
<ndf> k
<pisecx> sipior: sensors-applet
<musikgoat|main> all these 3 letter nicks get confusing ;-)
<pisecx> sipior: or something that sounds like this
<Joker_-_> pisecx: can you physically get near your CPU?
<Joker_-_> touch it
<ndf> lol yea
<sipior> pisecx: and what's it reporting for the temperature?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: touch the heat sink
<Joker_-_> pisecx: see if it's really that hot
<pisecx> sipior: actually it doesn't matter, because my computer is just stop to work. this is protection of BIOS
<Joker_-_> pisecx: gauge can be wrong
<pisecx> and it's hot
<erUSUL> !it | EleCtrA
<ubottu> EleCtrA: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Joker_-_> pisecx: true, if it stops, theres defenitly a problem... bu tnothing runs and the cpu isnt used...
<DecemberWolf> hey, i cant get ubuntu to install on my pc. i have md5 checked and burned with 2 different drives and 2 different burning programs. it loads the gui screen but when i click install, it loads for a bit and i get a black screen with an X in the middle. the cd stops spinning and i left it on 3 hours, no change. can i get some advice please?
<pisecx> I asked this question on forum and got some strange answer: ondemand cpufreq governor
<Joker_-_> pisecx: you are absolutely positive that your cpu usage is below, say, 50%?
<pisecx> Joker_-_: yep
<pisecx> Joker_-_: sure 100%
<Joker_-_> pisecx: doesnt make sence...
<Kevin^^> Is it possible to do some kind of cleaup of old configuration files, files and other stuff - Like in windows?
<erUSUL> pisecx: you can change the policy linux uses for drive your cpu
<darrend> any way of telling why Xorg is using >30% CPU when it should be close to idle?
<erUSUL> pisecx: install cpufrequtils
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: would "nice" be of any use in that case?
<sipior> pisecx: is the cpu genuinely idling, or is it in i/o wait?
<sipior> pisecx: better: just paste the relevant line from top :-)
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: do not think so...
<ocs> hi. is there a way to downgrade vlc0.9 to vlc0.8 without compiling source code ?
<ocs> (ubuntu 8.10)
<DecemberWolf> hey, i cant get ubuntu to install on my pc. i have md5 checked and burned with 2 different drives and 2 different burning programs. it loads the gui screen but when i click install, it loads for a bit and i get a black screen with an X in the middle. the cd stops spinning and i left it on 3 hours, no change. can i get some advice please?
<naf> What's the linux mouse driver manager called?
<erUSUL> pisecx: and run "sudo cpufreq-info"
<musikgoat|main> ndf: i think i figured out why you have /usr/home
<Joker_-_> pisecx: can you do as sipor suggested, paste the line in top that shows CPU usage mem usage and all
<ndf> musikgoat|main: yes?
<musikgoat|main> ndf: did you setup encryption for your home dir?
<Kevin^^> Is it possbile to do some kind of cleanup of old configurationfiles, files and other things you dont need in linux? Such as in windows?
<pisecx> erUSUL: one moment please, dpkg was corrupted because computer has been turned off when I was installing something
<ndf> musikgoat|main: i don't think so.
<Joker_-_> pisecx: in top, type "1" then "z" and copy/paste it in nopaste or something like that
<erUSUL> pisecx: oops
<DecemberWolf> hey, i cant get ubuntu (8.10, desktop i386) to install on my pc. i have md5 checked and burned with 2 different drives and 2 different burning programs. it loads the gui screen but when i click install, it loads for a bit and i get a black screen with an X in the middle. the cd stops spinning and i left it on 3 hours, no change. can i get some advice please?
<musikgoat|main> ndf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto   this talks about moving /home to /usr/home on an encrypted arat
<marcelo_> does anyone know why the Monitor Settings Applet show the incorrect refresh rate? It shows 50Hz even though I'm using 60Hz (the monitor built-in status menu shows 60Hz)
<musikgoat|main> *area
<pisecx>  5505 root      20   0  294m 131m  30m S   11  6.9   1:39.95 Xorg
<marcelo_> any hints?
<pisecx> 11%
<musikgoat|main> ndf: but thats all i've got
<sipior> Kevin^^: generally that's not needed. you can try purging packages, instead of just removing them, to get rid of unused config files
<dtolj> Whats the equivalent of "net send \domain " on linux?
<ndf> musikgoat|main: k
<Joker_-_> DecemberWolf: yeah I call that the BSOD - Black Screen oF Death.. I have the same issue
<erUSUL> dtolj: i think samba has a compatible send command
<dvsoftwa2e> anyone? i can't move mouse nor type on keyboard after upgrading to interpid :/
<ndf> dtolj: i'm pretty sure some samba utils replace those
<musikgoat|main> ndf: either way, its not a bad thing really, you just have to know where yours is at in comparison to everyone else
<mo> #gentoo
<sipior> Kevin^^: given how cheap disk space is, it's not really terribly useful, and sometimes you find yourself removing configuration files that would have proven useful in the future.
<erUSUL> dtolj: i think samba has a compatible *net* command
<dtolj> thanks
<erUSUL> dtolj: man net
<ndf> musikgoat|main: yeah i just thought that was standard, every linux distro i've ever used has been /usr/home/ till i saw ubuntu server over ssh on my friend's box
<DecemberWolf> joker: have you resolved it or are you still stck with windows?
<Kevin^^> Sipior: I remeber you can do a run and check if I got any unneeded packages installed? What's the command for that?
<Spliffeh> woah hello
<dvsoftwa2e> :(
<pisecx> erUSUL: both cpu's do not cpufreq driver
<Joker_-_> DecemberWolf: still stuck with it
<pisecx> erUSUL: this is the result of your command
<pisecx> erUSUL: * do not use
<musikgoat|main> ndf: nah, as jrib pointed out with that first link, its more common on gnu/linux's that its at /home
<pep> anyone knows where the section "input device" from the xorg.conf is l/join ibmthinkpad
<pep> oh désolé
<erUSUL> pisecx:  waht cpu?
<pisecx> erUSUL: AMD
<Joker_-_> pisecx: can you please try "sudo top" then type "1" and "z", copy the whole thing and paste it on nopaste
<DecemberWolf> joker: could you please enlighten me as to what you have tried? i have checked the md5 and shouted a lot, im stuck :(
<Joker_-_> DecemberWolf: that's a driver issue
<sipior> Kevin^^: apt-get autoremove will do that for you.
<Joker_-_> DecemberWolf: I think it's related to video card
<Spliffeh> can  anyone help me please?:) i have a small question
<Quadrescence> (bump) Is it possible to make icons on the desktop (which I presume are handled by Nautilus) to take up a fixed width and height so everything is not all uneven?
<DecemberWolf> i got nvidia geforce fx 5200
<Mrono> I''m trying to tunnel programs through an ssh, is there a process i can follow or a program like proxifier or sockscap that i can use?
<pisecx> Joker_-_: how to copy it?
<pisecx> =)
<Dr_willis> Quadrescence,  you mean if yoyu hjave 2 or more vertical rows?
<naf> When sometimes my mouse pointer jumps all over the place. Anyone know where to look?
<pisecx> Joker_-_: when I press z - it just change a color
<Joker_-_> pisecx: yeah easyer to read ;)
<pisecx> Joker_-_: if I try to use mouse to copy - I just can not do it )
<neb_> 'lo all
<Spliffeh> i installed ubuntu eee and it has installed a program to copy music cd's along with some updates, whats the name of it in synaptics?
<DecemberWolf> joker: how would i sort out the driver? do i need to add it to the iso, if so where?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: "1" shows different cpus
<Joker_-_> DecemberWolf: I'm stuck there pal
<Quadrescence> Dr_willis: Sort of "align to grid" on Windows (I think), or how XFWM manages the desktop (a column has a certain number of icons)
<pisecx> Joker_-_: what "z" do?
<vladtsepesh1984> hi everibody
<musikgoat|main> naf: not saying your problem is the same, but my old work's optical mouses had bad hardware in them tha would make the pointer just jump across the screen without moving the mouse
<Joker_-_> pisecx: highlight colors
<Joker_-_> pisecx: easyer to read
<DecemberWolf> joker: is this a ubuntu thing or a linux thing, i cud always get a dif distro.
<Joker_-_> DecemberWolf: think it's aubuntu thing
<Dr_willis> Quadrescence,  not sure what you mean then. :) ive gotten away from the habbitof having lots of icons on the desktop.  I do have nice neat colum of icons.. You may want to ask in #gnome they may have some suggestions
<musikgoat|main> naf: whats the brand of mouse?
<pisecx> Joker_-_: ok. so how can I copy it, when it is always updating? =)
<vladtsepesh1984> i need help....is possible to open pdf and ppt in firefox without download it like in windows?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: good question, never tryed it
<naf> It's pretty new and it did it all the time. I remember once seeing a setting for the mouse driver but I can't remember where.
<pisecx> Joker_-_: ))
<naf> What's the linux mouse driver manager called?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: let me check
<pisecx> Joker_-_: that is the reason why I still hasn't done it )
<nouMenon> Hello all, does anyone know a quick and easy way to install .pfa fonts or have a link to a guide specifically for installing .pfa fonts in Ubuntu?
<Quadrescence> Dr_willis: Well, okay. Thanks. :>
<naf> It's microsoft.
<JonathanEllis> Anyone noticed a problem with the latest update of Firefox on Hardy. Mine seems to hang as soon as I try to do anything - its only started doing it today and I notice it has been updated today. Coincidence? I will ask in #firefox but just interested if anyone else has had this problem.
<Joker_-_> pisecx: top > test.txt
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿i need help....is possible to open pdf and ppt in firefox without download it like in windows?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: then nopaste test.txt
<D--> Olmeca is some good stuff.
<musikgoat|main> naf: that would probably be in xorg.conf, you can change the settings, find the model of the mouse, and google it with intrepid and jumping, nad see if there are any hits
<erUSUL> naf: in linux Xserver controls the mouse and keyboard
<pisecx> Joker_-_: I press d and changed the delay )
<Joker_-_> pisecx: gotta ctrl+c it tho
<erUSUL> naf: check this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<D--> These shitty stories I have to edit are finally starting to make sense!
<pisecx> Joker_-_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74393/
<marcelo_> Ok, simpler question: Does anyone around also have an incorrect refresh rate in the Monitor Settings dialog?
<marcelo_> not correspondent to the one in the modeline in xorg.conf?
<vladtsepesh1984> sorry!!!! is anibody here??????
<D--> I am.
<Joker_-_> pisecx: looks perfectly normal :(
<D--> Ease off on the punctuation and restate your question
<JonathanEllis> ﻿vladtsepesh1984: In windows it still downloads it. But it stores it in a temporary folder without telling you and then displays it in internet explorer. Only problem with this is you end up with many temporary file
<musikgoat|main> vladtsepesh1984: have you looked for firefox plugins?
<pisecx> Joker_-_: right now temperature is good
<pisecx> Joker_-_: "unfortunately"
<Joker_-_> pisecx: oh
<JonathanEllis> ﻿﻿vladtsepesh1984: Hold on while I look for a similar option in firefox
<Joker_-_> pisecx: well when it turns hot, do the same thing
<Joker_-_> check what's going on
<pisecx> Joker_-_: ok, will do
<Joker_-_> pisecx: can't say much more that that...
<Joker_-_> *than
<Trae> I can't seem to get my monitor to go in 1024x768 odd... I used to be able to do 1600x1200 on it.  but now it only does 1280x1024   anyone have any ideas?  ViewSonic A91F+
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿JonathanEllis: i dont tink so beacause also in ubuntu firefox let me see ppt files without download it but not with pdf
<william> Trae, maybe video card
<Trae> this worked with 8.04 Ubuntu  but not 8.10
<Trae> william, same card different distro's
<Trae> well
<Trae> william, same card different versions of ubuntu 8.04 worked 8.10 doesn't
<ph8> [15368.912784] Buffer I/O error on device sde1, logical block 81862982
<ph8> does this mean dead drive?
<D--> ouch. it's past midnight already
<musikgoat|main> Trae: xorg has been updated in 8.10, and its probably handling your video card differently, what video card do you have?
<Joker_-_> D--: depends on where you consider you are... It's 11:28am here
<Joker_-_> D--: just say you've been to gmt-5 yesterday and thats why you're still awake.
<Trae> musikgoat|main, hmm sec
<Kevin^^> Anyone that can link a good guide for installing Apache, MySQL and PHP or just LAMP on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Trae> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
<musikgoat|main> !LAMP | Kevin^^
<ubottu> Kevin^^: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jun_> did my messages get posted? i lost connection for a while
<SpriteSOD> dudes
<SpriteSOD> i cant find damn drivers
<SpriteSOD> even windows drivers
<SpriteSOD> :S
<Trae> musikgoat|main, did you see that mate?  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
<musikgoat|main> Trae: do yu have any enabled drivers in admin -> hardware drivers?
<SpriteSOD> Wistron NeWeb DRUC-U3
<Trae> musikgoat|main, sec bud let me see
<Kevin^^> musicgoat|main: Thanks alot, so the guide for 8.04 is the same as for 8.10 - Just thinking of newer versions of the packages installed?
<jun_> i ran a memtest and a DIMM was detected in only channels 1 and 3 - not 6
<jun_> sorry, 5
<der0b> Hi all, I'm using find, "find . -type d", all of the results have a leading "./" (i.e. ./Desktop).  Is there a way to have find output the directory name without the ./?
<Joker_-_> jun_: well, you found your problem
<jun_> the motherboard is damaged?
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿JonathanEllis: have you found something?
<Trae> musikgoat|main, I have 177 (recommended enabled) not 173
<musikgoat|main> Kevin^^: looking it over
<Trae> oh
<jun_> does linux support triple channel memory?
<Joker_-_> jun_: I'd say read your mb manual to see if there is something about that
<Trae> musikgoat|main, should I switch back to 173?
<Joker_-_> jun_: try an other slot
<musikgoat|main> Trae: try the 173
<Kevin^^> musikgoat|main: Thanks tell me if it's outdated
<Trae> musikgoat|main, kk thanks man for your time.
<zrak> does someone know a list of fijustu laptops supported by ubuntu
<zrak> ??
<Joker_-_> jun_: maybe the dimm slot or the memory itself is dead
<DecemberWolf> joker: did you try adding the vga=xxx line to the install?
<jun_> i don't think it's the memory - i swapped the dimms around
<Joker_-_> DecemberWolf: npe, it's said to work?
<Joker_-_> jun_: and does the bios sees the ram?
<pisecx> One more question, please. One man, not me, was installing ubuntu on his job. He has set proxy server. Now he is at home. He has turned it off via menu. System - Preferences - Proxy, but seems like it is still working, so he can not connect to internet.
<jun_> i'm not sure
<Dr_willis> der0b,  check the find man pages and examples online.. its possible theres an option for that.
<jun_> i'm using a gigabyte mobo. couldn't find a screen for memory
<der0b> dr_willis, couldn't find anyting (man pages, google) so I stopped here
<Joker_-_> jun_: at boot, u are supposed to see things... one of these is a ram total
<ronald911> HEllo.... How can I uninstall Ubuntu through windows, as the ADD AND REMOVE uninstall dont work??
<Joker_-_> jun_: unless you have a boot screen that only shows a big useless picture
<alesan> re
<jun_> yeah, i just get a splash screen
<alesan> I have a annoying bug here; when I "lock" the screen, it will not ask me for a password to unlock it
<Joker_-_> jun_: in that case you'd have to configure your bios not to show that splash
<alesan> so if I simply move the mouse or press a key I will get the screen back, wich is not very secure
<DecemberWolf> joker: am trying it now, will let you know :D
<Joker_-_> jun_: I think you can "escape" that screen, or at least enter bios with "del"
<DecemberWolf> joker: wish me luck!
<Joker_-_> DecemberWolf: good luck ;)
<jun_> ok, i'll try that
<jun_> thanks for the help
<musikgoat|main> Kevin^^: yes,  tasksel is the best and easiest approach
<v4vijayakumar> are there any amd64 distribution of skype..?? (when I tried to install skype (skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb), I got the error wrong archetecture "i386")
<Joker_-_> jun_: in your bios you should have a screen that shows informations on your system
<musikgoat|main> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<musikgoat|main> Kevin^^: ^^
<Joker_-_> jun_: you should see the amount of ram detected
<jun_> i'll look again
<Joker_-_> jun_: if bios doesnt see the ram, nothing will
<hejdixon> Hi all! I have ssh access to a server I am administrator for. When I run the command "ps aux" is it normal to have several instances of "apache2 -k start" running?
<Joker_-_> hejdixon: I dont know if it is that normal, but if I type "ps -aux | grep apache" I get a few lines aswell...
<sipior> hejdixon: it is fairly normal, yes
<savid> Hi, my laptop has an Intel GM965/GL960 graphics chipset,  and when I upgraded to Intrepid,   XGL stopped working.   How can I troubleshoot this?
<hejdixon> sipior: why is that? is it one per visitor on my server or what?
<musikgoat|main> Kevin^^: and if the default LAMP install doesn't install phpmyadmin or mysql-admin,  i suggest installing one of those, as they make you management of mysql much easier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Phpmyadmin%20and%20mysql-admin
<pisecx> Joker_-_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74400/
<pisecx> Joker_-_: apache tomcat + idea
<pisecx> Joker_-_: 90 degree
<musikgoat|main> hejdixon: apache by default spawns multiple instances, you can control that by configuring apache2, you can ask more about it in #apache
<pisecx> Joker_-_: the same on windows + a lot of other software = 60 degree
<hejdixon> musikgoat|main: okey, thanks
<pisecx> Joker_-_: laptop is hot
<Joker_-_> pisecx: windows idles a lot, linux doesnt
<savid> How can I tell whether or not XGL is currently enabled?
<erUSUL> hejdixon: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/en/mod/worker.html
<Commie_Cary> !ot | Commie_Cary
<ubottu> Commie_Cary, please see my private message
<pisecx> Joker_-_: is it possible to change this behaviour?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: I'd look in "nice"
<Joker_-_> pisecx: it's a laptop?
<pisecx> Joker_-_: yep, dell inspiron 1501
<william> what do you mean idles?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: is buying a thing with fans that goes under it something you could think of?
<Joker_-_> william: windows has lots of idle cycles... wasted cycles
<Joker_-_> william: I've seen boosted config work in windows and crash on linux... not because linux is more unstable, but because of overheating... Linux doesnt have wasted cycles
<Joker_-_> or at least, less
<v4vijayakumar> are there any amd64 distribution of skype..??  couldn't find skype in synaptic package manager too (when I tried to install skype (skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb), I got the error wrong archetecture "i386")
<DecemberWolf> joker: i got the black screen of death again :(
<william> its an entirely diff file setup isnt it
<JonathanEllis> ﻿vladtsepesh1984: Sorry. Had to answer the phone. Give me a few more minutes
<musikgoat|main> v4vijayakumar: doesn't seem so
<Joker_-_> william: if you remember winmodems, they used some wasted cycles to work so you couldnt notice they where actually using CPU... in linux you could see it as cycles werent wasted
<Joker_-_> DecemberWolf: :(
<pisecx> Joker_-_: thing with fans? =)
<Joker_-_> pisecx: yeah
<pisecx> Joker_-_: what is it?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: your problem is hardware...
<musikgoat|main> pisecx: a cooling pad, i've got one for my laptop
<william> microsoft modems?
<musikgoat|main> pisecx: targus makes some, as well as other companies
<Joker_-_> pisecx: well it's somekind of a base on wich you put your laptop
<pisecx> musikgoat|main: hm
<pisecx> Joker_-_: I see no
<pisecx> now
<Joker_-_> pisecx: your laptop overheat....
<pisecx> Joker_-_: probably
 * shinoj waves
<pisecx> Joker_-_: but on windows everything is ok )
<pisecx> Joker_-_: but I don't want windows )
<JonathanEllis> ﻿vladtsepesh1984: I can view pdfs in a tab in Firefox or save them - I have the choice but on mine I think it loads them into a tab by default. Give me a minute or two to look into it
<Joker_-_> pisecx: it doesnt in windows probably because of wasted cycles... windows is easyer on hardware.
<v4vijayakumar>  
<v4vijayakumar> oops, sorry..
<Joker_-_> pisecx: if you had gentoo, you couldnt even install I bet
<pisecx> Joker_-_: I don't understand the difference...
<pisecx> Joker_-_: hm, I can try
<Joker_-_> pisecx: no need, gentoo compiles everything
<Joker_-_> pisecx: your cpu is gonna fry :P
<pisecx> )
<cub> Hello... I seem to have given myself a huge problem, and I disparately need help. After trying out and enjoying the global menu applet for a little while, I now want to go back to my default Ubuntu menu. I'm no longer using the global menu, but when trying to use something such as Totem or my file browser, no menu appears. I have tried about a hundred ways to get rid of the global menu, from apt-get remove to "sudo apt-get clean
<cub> && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y libgtk2.0-0", and nothing seems to get rid of it. So right now, I have no menus, and that is not good. Does anybody know a way to get rid of the global menu gtk-hack?
<musikgoat|main> v4vijayakumar: looks like you can install the 32 bit version, with some extra configuration:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<the_wise1> i need help with packet sniffer
<hejdixon> I think my server is performing bad, in relation to the work load. Do someone have any tips on how I can make a quick overview on what may taking all the resources?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: buy something to get your laptop fresher. I think it's worth somewhere between 30$ and 70$
<Joker_-_> pisecx: of course, the laptop has a problem, but I doubt dell will support you with that
<pisecx> Joker_-_: but I like laptop, because I can use it anywhere =)
<v4vijayakumar> thanks musikgoat|main, I will look into that..
<erUSUL> hejdixon: "top" or "htop" for a start
<Joker_-_> pisecx: I understand, but I dont see what else to do.
<Joker_-_> pisecx: try some other distros, but it should do the same...
<pisecx> Joker_-_: ok, I see
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<pisecx> Joker_-_: I don't want other distr )
<N-A> I've got problem related to NTFS & VMWare player, i've got an NTFS partition where I've got a virtual machine folder. I load this VM with the player, which "works" but there are serious performance issues, CPU usage goes to 100% and the VM freezes completely, every few minuttes/seconds. The problem goes away if I copy the VM to my ext3 partition. Any and all help appreciated.
<Joker_-_> pisecx: does it do the same from live CD?
<AzizLight> is there a way to make some apps appear only in certain virtual desktop and not in others?
<pisecx> Joker_-_: i don't have apache on my live cd )
<erUSUL> N-A: well you have to keep in mind that linux usas a *userspace* driver to access ntfs partitions.
<pisecx> Joker_-_: I mean tomcat apache + idea + other java software
<Joker_-_> pisecx: I understand but it shouldnt be "apache" related but more likely to be cpu-usage related
<Dewni> Can I ask anyone about setting up a 8.10 server with RAID?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: you could try to bench your laptop with a live CD
<jumcore> hello, ive installed the 8.11 ati drivers from ati.com, but i still have no direct rendering. whtas the problem?
<musikgoat|main> !ask | Dewni
<ubottu> Dewni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Joker_-_> pisecx: get your cpu usage to 100% for about 10 minutes and see if temp goes really high
<N-A> erUSUL: Sure, but it looks like a complete deadlock, I get that there will be _some_ performance loss, but a complete freeze for upto 5 minuttes?
<erUSUL> N-A: the performance for copying/reading some files (what it was designed for) is ok but for being the filesystem holding vm hd images....
<Joker_-_> pisecx: it should overheat and shutdown
<hejdixon> erUSUL: thanks! is 1 running, and 22 sleeping tasks normal?
<keystr0k> is there a "diff" tool that I can just feed to chunks of text and have it generate the "patch" code?
<Joker_-_> pisecx: if not, then it might be a config problem, but I dont see what and how.
<musikgoat|main> hejdixon: yes
<erUSUL> hejdixon: yes
<pisecx> Joker_-_: ok, will do a benchmark =)
<keystr0k> sorry, wrong channel
<Joker_-_> pisecx: not in windows
<Joker_-_> dang...
<erUSUL> keystr0k: man diff
<Dr_willis> keystr0k,  diff can do that. :)
<keystr0k> oh! hah. okay
<dkT> Hi
<Dewni> TY. I just received a nice numbercrusher for my bioinformatics work. I want it to run raid with the aic94xx kernel module. Installing goes nicely, but when I want to boot after install, the firmware cannot be found. Should I make a different /boot partition?
<mib_3vsy3oi9> need some help getting Ubuntu to work with Likewise
<benzss> is ati support still rubbish?
<mib_3vsy3oi9> joining to a Windows domain
<erUSUL> Dewni: maybe you need to configure update the initramfs ?
<hejdixon> If a server runs slow, I would see that on the CPU and/or mem usage, right?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿vladtsepesh1984: Just a thought. Do you have acrobat reader installed?
<erUSUL> !boot | Dewni
<ubottu> Dewni: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Dewni> ubottu: Thanks, I have a go with that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uhsf> how to get full utf-8 in urxvt? URxvt.font:  xft:Terminus:autohint=true:antialias=true:pixelsize=14 miss many characters
<dkT> I have trouble installing vmware-server on 8.10, I get an error (http://pastebin.com/d63db17ec)
<erUSUL> Dewni: To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u » that was what i wanted to show ;P
<william> 8.10 seems to be buggy
<LF|Irssi> it is
<mfdavid> hi all.
<musikgoat|main> william: i think its mainly due to the new X, imo
<cub> Does anybody here know how to get rid of global menu? Anybody at all?
<william> new X?
<Dr_willis> cub,  'global' menu ?
<mfdavid> I updated my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10.. a few errors appered during upgrade, like "can´t uninstall this and thaT'.... now when I try to boot my noteboot I get an "Error 15: file not found"... recovery mode is not working eaither... damm
<govinda> wireless 3945abg doesn't work too
<erUSUL> mfdavid: the error is from grub?
<william> my wireless BC is wworking
<cub> The global menu applite. It acts like the menu in mac. I used it for a while, but now I want to get rid of it so I can have my normal menus back.
<uhsf> stupid urxvt won't display ❤
<mfdavid> erUSUL: yes. Looks like it cant find the kernel... and looks like ubuntu did not updated my kernel list.
<hejdixon> ﻿If a server runs slow, I would see that on the CPU and/or mem usage, right?
<erUSUL> mfdavid: you can check from a livecd if the kernel is installed and what /boot/grub/menu.lst looks like
<Dewni> erUSUL: With a good chance of sounding stupid. So I do the next things: build a raid1 in bios, the install and rebuild the initramfs to get directly into my raid. No need for a separate /boot? I guess I need to do that at install time, otherwise I cannot reach the raid after.
<Dr_willis> cub,  if you added an applet to the panel you can right click to remove it..  Unless you ar referging to some other  'global menu'
<erUSUL> hejdixon: well there is th I/O too disk performance is important too
<mfdavid> erUSUL: yeah.. ill do it later... no live cd right now... i really needed this notebook today :( /me thinking about moving back to debian testing..
<hejdixon> erUSUL: where/how can I get a overview of that?
<javaJake> hejdixon: it's a GUI application, but I know gkrellm has an I/O monitor
<erUSUL> Dewni: no; what i was thinking is just put the module name of the raid driver on the file and rebuild the initramfs. hopefully that way the firmwware is included on the ramfs and the machine can boot
<Myrtti> shinoj: please join #ubuntu-ops
<erUSUL> Dewni: maybe you can do that chrooting to the install from a livecd (if you can access the raid from a livecd)
<N-A> erUSUL: So a 5 minute+ freeze every couple of minutes/seconds is to be expected from using ntfs on linux? Also in spite of following affirmation from ntfs-3g.org: When will be the driver ported to the kernel?  When it becomes clear that a huge, complex, feature rich and general purpose  file system can not be as reliable and well-performing in hybrid space as purely in the kernel. At the moment there are no such strong indications. In fact, more and more experie
<cub> This should explain what I'm talking about: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/ (Yes, I was dumb and ignored the warning.)
<Dewni> erUSUL: Thanks a lot. I'll give that a try. I guess I did something wrong because I tried with openSUSE as well, which gave exactly the same issue.
<shinoj> Myrtti: what is it?
<Myrtti> shinoj: type /join #ubuntu-ops
<erUSUL> N-A: i do not know where the freeze comes maybe it is a kernel bug... do you see anyting in the logs ??
<ikonia> !away >Arch3Angel_Away
<ubottu> Arch3Angel_Away, please see my private message
<cub> The problem is that even after I remove it from the panel, apps sure a Totem still don't give me a menu bar.
<cub> *such
<shinoj> Myrtti: yes joined, now what
<erUSUL> N-A: but apart from that if you are using linux you should use linux native filesystems... unlike in windows you have plenty of them to choose from. no need to use a userspace; beta quality only meant for desktop use one
<Dewni> ! boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<N-A> erUSUL: I'm a linux noob (first install yesterday), I looked at the logs indicated on ntfs-3g.org (/var/log/messages, /var/log/messages.log,         /var/log/syslog, and the /var/log/daemon.log) but couldn't find anything that looked out of the ordinary searching for ntfs. just messages when mounting detailing the mount options.
<tCzern_tux> hi, do you guys have eth1394 installed by default or is it an option in your package manager?
<Ging> ew firewire
<Dr_willis> tCzern_tux,  last i looked it was installed by default. but blacklisted.
<Dr_willis> tCzern_tux,  so it did not auto-load
<chills> hey guys i jus installed ubuntu 8.10.  i have a webcam m6219 any idea how i could make it work
<tCzern_tux> it's blacklisted? for what reason?
<N-A> erUSUL: Sure, but there's a specific need to have the files in question on an ntfs partition, because windows does not support ext3 (that I know of) and the VM I need to (at least for the time being) get at from both linux and windows
<Dewni> tCzern_tux: Check whether you can see it in lspci | grep 1394 and lsmod | grep 1394
<Dr_willis> tCzern_tux,  because most people dont need an extra eth## device for tehir firewire cards
<karname> photo of release party of ubuntu 8.10 in  mashhad http://picasaweb.google.com/rafsharsafavi/Ubuntu810IntrepidIbex#
<tCzern_tux> I am asking because I want to create a fast network with OSx
<Dewni> tCzern_tux: my firewire was on by default (MSI 780G board)
<Quantummy> i have a problem with installing dpkg-dev on 7.10 ( unmet dependencies ) anybody know something about it?
<positiveover> hey, i need help synching my creative zen vision:m with ubuntu
<positiveover> can anyone help?
<tCzern_tux> grep returnes eth1394                19716  0
<tCzern_tux> but I cannot configure it with ifconfig
<tCzern_tux> kinda lost now ..
<bobJR> can someone please help me im having a problem with ftp clients well kftgrabber when it looses connection it doesnt reconnect and resume download
<bobJR> ive tryed a few and there not working does anyone in here know of any ftp client that works and will reconnect and resume download ?
<s0l1dsnak3123> bobJR: try using the nautilus FTP client? (you do this by going to Places->Connect to Server)
<bobJR> im using kubuntu
<s0l1dsnak3123> aah
<bobJR> but i can download it i guess
<bobJR> brb
<s0l1dsnak3123> its not worth that much effort
<bobJR> lol right now it is to me ive been going through alot lol
<golab> #linuxcamp
<bobJR> thanks
<jedimind> anyone installed ubuntu on a mac pro dualcore xeon ? (dual boot with osx) ?
<jedimind> i could use some help
<N-A> My windows captions/top decoration consistently get corrupted, any ideas?
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A: can you give us a screenshot
<Dr_willis>   N-A  ive noticed that oncompiz on my laptop..  i just used a different theme and it dident have the issue any more
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Sure, how do I get it to you?
<bmac2> I am having trouble getting 8.10 to accept and keep my network settings
<bmac2> I change it in the network manager
<N-A> Dr_willis: is compiz the default?
<bmac2> it bitches and won't let me save it
<bmac2> I go to the command line and use ifconfig to set it all
<bmac2> works great
<Dr_willis> N-A,  if your video card supports it- i belive its enabled by default.
<bmac2> where did the config file for the eth0 get moved?
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, press Print Screen on your keyboard, open it up and save it as a JPG,then go to imageshack and upload it.
<bmac2> it is no longer where it was in 8.04
<fevel> hi all
<positiveover> can anyone help me with synching my creative zen vision:m with ubuntu 8.04?
<winklebort> ?
<winklebort> woops
<fevel> I have a SDHC card that seems to have corrupted or something for no aparent reason I am using ubuntu 8.04 And would like to know iif I can debug an maybe save the very important data that it contains
<bobJR> if anyone needs te answer to my question or if anyone ever comes in here with the same problem as me tell them about ncftp
<fevel> It gets recognized in dmesg as /dev/sdb1 but doesnt appear on gnome
<bobJR> laterz and thanks for your trouble
<jedimind> anyone installed ubuntu on a mac pro dualcore xeon ? (dual boot with osx) ?
<s0l1dsnak3123> jedimind: nope
<error404notfound> I have ubuntu 8.04 server installed, I have three lan cards but only one of them is show (which gets an ip), rest of three are listed in lspci, but not in ifconfig
<wilsonnck> positiveover: for my zen I use gnomad2
<k0de> I want to be able to do whois lookups from the command line. Any thoughts on the best way to do this?
<k0de> I want contact information
<creative> how can i make cable network connection between ubuntu and windows ?
<positiveover> can anyone help me?
<wilsonnck> positiveover: for my zen I use gnomad2 http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_willis> creative,  clarify to the channel what you mean by 'cable network connection'
<wilsonnck> should be in the repositories
<uhsf> i guess i'll use xfce-terminal, at least it can do full utf-8, compared to semi utf-8 urxvt.
<jedimind> Dr_willis: probably means crossover
<Joker_-_> creative: the question doesnt make sence. Physically, a network is made with a network cable and a hub / switch (sometimes included in a router)
<jedimind> Joker_-_: can always use a crossover cable and not need a router
<positiveover> thx wilsonnck
<jedimind> or swtich
<creative> i dont have a router
<jedimind> which is what i think he's asking
<wilsonnck> positiveover: no problem
<Dr_willis> and static ip's :) but its easier toisntall a dhcp server on one machine
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbilledeqg4.png
<creative> just point2point
<Joker_-_> jedimind: oh.
<Joker_-_> creative: a hub costs about... 10$, just so you know.
<Joker_-_> creative: for a x-over cable, you'll have to setup manuelly IPs
<jedimind> he could be in the middle of africa for all you know, hard to find a wallmart down there :)
<nicku> Joker_-_: auto mdi ports and you can just use normal cable
<k0de> I want to be able to do whois lookups from the command line. Any thoughts on the best way to do this?
<creative> how ?
<Joker_-_> creative: unix: ifconfig
<jedimind> creative: you need a cross over cable, set up manual IPs on each computer with the same subnet, setup file sharing on either or both of them, and bob's your uncle
<nicku> though makin a crossover cable isn't very hard
<Nece228> why xorg in ubuntu 8.10 uses too much cpu?
<md22> finally xfi sound card works great in ubuntu
<jedimind> nicku: yeah its simple
<Joker_-_> creative: windows: network, select the connection, set the Ip manually... youll have to google on that
<Joker_-_> creative: thats almost easy.
<Joker_-_> creative: still, a hub is about 10$
<jedimind> Joker_-_: not in africa :)
<Framboisier> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Joker_-_> jedimind: 5$ he isnt in africa
<jedimind> no but he's in hungary
<jedimind> same thing
<jedimind> :)
<Joker_-_> jedimind: ding ding ding
<N-A> My windows captions/top decorations are getting mutilated consistently: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbilledeqg4.png any ideas?
<k0de> I want to be able to do whois lookups from the command line. Any thoughts on the best way to do this?
<Joker_-_> creative: i'd strongly suggest you to get a router do the work for you, unless you work for less than 40$ an hour.
<Joker_-_> k0de: tracert?
<creative> i have wireless router, but i would like to use 2 gigabit interfaces between them
<wilsonnck> k0de: try whois at the commandline, it should be in the repositiories
<pumpkin> why does the package libstdc++6-4.3-dev no longer contain the file new.h and can i copy it over from the older package?
<Joker_-_> k0de: nah thats trace... whois lookups... I dont know
<k0de> Joker_-_ you're kidding, right? tracert is a windows command, aka traceroute in linux, and has nothing to do with WHOIS.
<Joker_-_> k0de: wasnt kidding, was just being stupid
<k0de> I want to be able to do whois lookups from the command line. Any thoughts on the best way to do this?
<Joker_-_> k0de: someone told you
<Joker_-_> 12:24 < wilsonnck> k0de: try whois at the commandline, it should be in the repositiories
<Joker_-_> k0de: apt-cache search whois
<lasivian> heya, I need a bit of command-line help
<k0de> wilsonnck it's not installed
<k0de> ok
<lasivian> i'm trying to do a find-and-replace globally, but I need it absolute
<wilsonnck> k0de: sudo apt-get install whois
<k0de> wilsonnck nope it's gnome-nettools apparently
<Joker_-_> creative: I still suggest you to use the router instead of direct connection, unless you are willing to learn howto by yourself.
<N-A> My windows captions/top decorations are getting mutilated consistently: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbilledeqg4.png any ideas?
<alesylve> Is there anyone for italian speaking?
<UnknownUser56> !it | alesylve
<ubottu> alesylve: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<N-A> alesylve: Maybe on ubuntu-it?
<rothchild> hi, I've been given a promo memory stick and it's been formated with a 'flash drive' partition (iso 9660) which I'd like to delete is this possible? I've tried using mkfs but it just reformats the 'usb drive' part of the drive and doesn't touch the other bit, how can I 'nuke the site from orbit' ;-)
<alesylve> thanks
<k0de> AWW wtf! gnome-nettool is the latest version, that's what apt-cache search claims holds whois, and i don't HAVE whois!
<wilsonnck> k0de: there should be a standalone whois utility installed with the package whois...
<k0de> wilsonnck i already tried that
<k0de> wilsonnck it doesn't exist
<Joker_-_> gwhois - generic Whois Client / Server
<Joker_-_> k0de: isnt it what you're looking for?
<k0de> Joker_-_ this is server edition
<k0de> command line
<Schenker80> hello
<Joker_-_> k0de: it says it's client / server
<sagittarius> hi all i have a problem with instaling ubuntu
<wilsonnck> k0de: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/whois
<k0de> Joker_-_ i don't have X installed
<sagittarius> can anyone help me?
<k0de> k
<Joker_-_> k0de: it's commandline
<Schenker80> guys i was wondering if anyone can confirm that xubuntu would be the best distro to use on my iBook G4.....?
<Joker_-_> k0de: ok imma install it, try it, and then I guss you'll try it :P
<N-A> My windows captions/top decorations are getting mutilated consistently: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbilledeqg4.png any ideas?
<k0de> wait i got it to work now finally
<k0de> thx
<fevel> how come my usb external cdrom drive is unable to mount the cds? It says it needs super user to do so ? Is this normall?
<Joker_-_> k0de: IT WORKS
<Joker_-_> k0de: dunno why ppl keep saying "No that snot what i'm looking for"
<Joker_-_> while thats exactly what they are looking for :P
<Joker_-_> it's a command line whois
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<archangel7> i have problem with installing ubuntu
<Strapon> hi all
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can see who ssh to a user in my Ubuntu GNU/Linux ?
<archangel7> hi
<Joker_-_> Mohammad[B]: you speak english as a 5th language right? :P
<Dr_willis> Mohammad[B],  huh? you could use the 'who' command to see whos connected.. if thats what you mean
<sipior> Joker_-_: be nice
<Strapon> where are u from all &
<Strapon> ??
<Per41kHate> hi gays
<Joker_-_> Mohammad[B]: "users"
<N-A> My windows captions/top decorations are getting mutilated consistently: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbilledeqg4.png any ideas?
<Mohammad[B]> Joker_-_, english is not my native language :-s
<Joker_-_> sipior: I'm nice. Almost no priority at all
<Joker_-_> Mohammad[B]: me neither ;)
<Per41kHate> hi gays
<Strapon> hey yo men do u have ñòâîë ïî ìåëî÷è ?
<Per41kHate> Hello
<sipior> Per41kHate: is this going somewhere?
<Per41kHate> London is capital of Great Britain
<Joker_-_> Mohammad[B]: try "users"
<Joker_-_> Mohammad[B]: it'll show you users online atm
<Joker_-_> on your box
<Louis> In soviet russia, Great Britain is the capital of London
<creative> Joker_-_,  it starts to copy
<creative> then on the half way it tells: Connection timed out
<Joker_-_> creative: copy?
<creative> yes, the file
<qebab> right, so I erm accidentally managed to install bind9 on my laptop. when removing the package again, DNS doesn't work (That's to say, it always fills in nameserver 127.0.0.1 in the first line in /etc/resolv.conf). I don't really need bind on my laptop, so I'd like to get rid of it, but when that means DNS stops working, it's a nonoption. Does anyone have a good idea on how to fix this?
<Louis> Where is the config file for transmission-cli (trandmission-daemon) located?
<creative> what i wanted to transfer
<k0de> Strapon: #ubuntu-ru
<Strapon> the Moskow isa the capital of RUSSIA
<Mohammad[B]> Joker_-_, i want read the log, how i can ?
<break_free> anyone know why emerald-theme-manager keeps freezing when I click a theme?
<Joker_-_> Mohammad[B]: what logs?
<Louis> Strapon:  it's a joke... based on a meme
<Joker_-_> creative: I dont understand.
<archangel7> i have problem with instaling i start instalation and get to step 4(of 7) "Prepaire Partitions" and all is blank i thing that ubuntu cannot see my hdd or something like that, can anyone help me?
<Strapon> <Louis> yes i think too
<misterglass> hello
<Per41kHate> How Do you do ?
<Schenker80> or would anyone be able to tell me what the best version of Ubuntu would be to install on my iBook G4?
<Strapon> hi gues
<wip> hi guys, how to disable update-apt-xapi????
<sipior> Mohammad[B]: have a look at /var/log/auth.log
<wip> i take 100% of my cpu
<Mohammad[B]> ty
<Joker_-_> archangel7: what are your drives, are they seen in BIOS, do you use RAID?
<break_free> Schenker80, you'd have to get an old version, ubuntu hasn't supported the powerPC chips in a while
<sipior> Mohammad[B]: all connection attempts are logged there, whether they succeed or not
<Strapon> how to disable a PENTAGON ????
<Schenker80> yeah......
<N-A> My windows captions/top decorations are getting mutilated consistently: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbilledeqg4.png any ideas?
<Schenker80> what about xubuntu?
<creative> im using the router for the networking, not the network cards, i made a shared directory, and i want to transfer some files from ubuntu to windows
<misterglass> im trying to get conky to show my battery level. it keeps looking for a file called uevent in one of my sys folders, which doesnt seem to exist. anyone know why i wouldnt have uevent?
<creative> Joker_-_,
<Schenker80> i only have 256mb of RAM
<k0de> Strapon: ??????? ? ???????, ????????? #ubuntu-ru
<Strapon> <k0de>  what ???
<Myrtti> Schenker80: xubuntu == ubuntu == kubuntu as far as kernels and architectures go
<Schenker80> OK cool
<creative> Joker_-_, and it starts to copy the file, then it stops with this timed out command
<break_free> Schenker80,  try Crux? I think they just released a new version and support PPC
<Dr_willis> misterglass,  i belive thats an OLD method of finding the battery level.. the conky forums may suggest a better/newer way
<creative> perhaps a vista bug ?
<Strapon> i what a disable a PENTAGON who want help me ???
<archangel7> JOKER my hdd is maxtor 6 V080EO and i see it in BIOS
<Joker_-_> archangel7: it's IDE?
<Schenker80> hmm, i have never heard of crux
<Schenker80> but I will have a look, thanks
<Per41kHate> i help you
<Schenker80> I'm new to linux so i want something easy to install
<Joker_-_> damn gotta go, later all
<break_free> Schenker80, np
<Nece228> why xorg in ubuntu 8.10 uses too much cpu?
<qebab> Sorry for spamming it again: Removing bind9 from my ubuntu leaves DNS not working at all. Does anyone know if there are changes I can do in the configuration that gets my DNS back to automatically setting which DNS server to contact? It's automatically set to 127.0.0.1 every few minutes now.
<archangel7> joker idk
<archangel7> how to see it?
<Zorba10> ciao a tutti
<Strapon> <Per41kHate> ok vantuz go go go, americans see kuzkina mother in shoes
<sipior> qebab: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<Myrtti> !offtopic | Strapon
<ubottu> Strapon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * Kondensuotas_pie guess who`s back
<qebab> sipior: right now, nameserver 127.0.0.1\nsearch alfanett.no
<Strapon> who from USA ???
<Schenker80> break_free - the think I like about ubuntu is that the community support seems to be very good, crux may not have so much support...
<Myrtti> Strapon: do you have ubuntu question or problem?
<qebab> sipior: after # apt-get remove bind9 it remains the same
<sipior> qebab: do you use dhcp when connecting to your provider?
<qebab> sipior: yeah
<qebab> sipior: at home anyway. I don't know how this works at university campus, but I've never had to set a manual IP or anything, so I suppose that's also the same?
<Per41kHate> fuck
<N-A> I've got problem related to NTFS & VMWare player, i've got an NTFS partition where I've got a virtual machine folder. I load this VM with the player, which "works" but there are serious performance issues, CPU usage goes to 100% and the VM freezes completely (for upto several minutes), every few minuttes/seconds. The problem goes away if I copy the VM to my ext3 partition. Any and all help appreciated.
<sipior> qebab: yes, usually dhcp will also set appropriate entries in /etc/resolv.conf. that doesn't appear to be happening, but you could set the entry manually.
<cription> is there anyway i could make it so i dont have to enter my keyring password everytime i reboot to connect to my wpa network?
<PrimoTurbo> I'm trying to burn a backup using graveman, but it's telling me that the file 2.3GB is to big for a 4.7GB DVD. How do I enable UDF in graveman/linux?
<miik> i compiled my own kernel, but why is my initrd 35 mb?
<qebab> sipior: well, /etc/resolv.conf is automatically updated back to the same every few minutes by some application. if I could stop it doing that, I suppose it'd work again?
<Per41kHate> #ubuntu-ru bunned
<Per41kHate> (((
<ConstantineXVI> does the intel GMA x3100 support video acceleration in ubuntu?
<Per41kHate> help me
<Strapon> WARNING!!!   america is under atack!!!
<Myrtti> Per41kHate: #ubuntu-irc
<qebab> sipior: or maybe I have to # apt-get remove --purge bind9 to get rid of everything there?
<sipior> Strapon: why are you wasting our time?
<s0l1dsnak3123> strapon: ...
<Myrtti> Strapon: you don't have ubuntu support questions?
<miik> ConstantineXVI, i am not sure, ask in #xorg
<Per41kHate> Myrtt? thanks
<Strapon> peoples who from USA ?
<s0l1dsnak3123> strapon: I think launchpad already has a bug post for that
<sipior> qebab: i doubt it. do you have network manager running?
<wilsonnck> cription: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281&highlight=keyring+auto+login&page=8
<BanG> can someone tell me the best practice for RDC?
<qebab> sipior: yeah, I do
<cription> wil: thanks, but do i need to turn off automatic login?
<sipior> qebab: it may be getting confused. sorry, did you say this was a laptop?
<qebab> sipior: yeah
<ruler> I have installed virtual box trough aptitude and I can not install guest addons. It says it will download but nothing happens? Any help?
<wilsonnck> cription: I'm not sure...
<s0l1dsnak3123> ruler: I had that problem too
<s0l1dsnak3123> ruler: I just downloaded and ran it manually
<ruler> sol1dsnak3123 and?
<qebab> ruler: I don't think guest addons are available through the Open Source Edition. I think #vbox might be a better place to ask.
<ruler> sol1dsnak3123 where from?
<sipior> qebab: hmm...might be interesting to run your dhcp client manually, see if it updates resolv.conf
<N-A> My windows captions/top decorations are getting mutilated consistently: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbilledeqg4.png any ideas?
<ruler> Thanks
<ruler> join #vbox
<ruler> sorry
<ruler> :)
<FloodBot2> ruler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qebab> sipior: I could try that, but I'll need some tips here - this is new territory for me.
<cription> wilson: i will try thanks
<sipior> qebab: if you know which network interface you're using, just try "sudo dhclient3 eth0", or whatever the network device is
<qebab> this isn't really that big a problem, I could always just leave bind running, but it's preventing virtualbox from using DNS, which is sort of annoying
<qebab> sipior: okay, thanks
<s0l1dsnak3123> ruler: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.0.4/VBoxGuestAdditions_2.0.4.iso
<sipior> qebab: why would virtualbox care? just configure it to look at localhost for name resolution, yeah?
<ruler> sol1dsnak3123 thank you
<s0l1dsnak3123> ruler: no problemo :)
<qebab> sipior: it looks into /etc/resolv.conf to find out which nameserver to use, and when that entry is 127.0.0.1 it looks to its loopback
<NEWK2> I'm havign some trouble setting up my Ubuntu box to play DVDs
<sipior> qebab: that's...poor.
<NEWK2> There's some package I have to install but when I use apt-get to install it, it can't find the package
<qebab> sipior: it's very annoying.
<N-A> My windows captions/top decorations are getting mutilated consistently: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmbilledeqg4.png any ideas?
<IdleOne> NEWK2, what package?
<wilsonnck> NEWK2: which package?
<s0l1dsnak3123> qebab, you running compiz?
<sipior> qebab: do you have the network configured as a bridge?
<NEWK2> "libdvdcss" or soemthing like that
<r1zz0> I want to add a static route, so that all trafic orienting from a local specific ip (vpn) gets sent to a router, somthing like, route -host 192.168.0.100 -host 192.168.0.1
<sipior> qebab: to the main host, i mean
<IdleOne> !dvd > NEWK2
<ubottu> NEWK2, please see my private message
<ruler> Ubuntu gnome uses gtk2+ librarys I hope
<IdleOne> NEWK2, check your tabs. there will be instructions from ubottu
<qebab> s0l1dsnak3123: no, I'm not. sipior: I'm a newbie on these things, and I do not know what that means, which probably means I don't, yeah?
<s0l1dsnak3123> qebab, what IRC client is that?
<ruler> Found a theme I reall like
<NEWK2> I read the PM, but I don't see what that has to do with it
<qebab> s0l1dsnak3123: what irc client is what? I think you may have me confused with someone else. If you still wonder, I use irssi :)
<NEWK2> I'm very confused. What's going on?
<s0l1dsnak3123> damn sorry qebab
<IdleOne> NEWK2, go to the restricted formats link and there will be instructions on how to install libdvdcss
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Was that "Are you running compiz" maybe for me? :-)
<s0l1dsnak3123> I was looking at N-A
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A yes it was >.>
<s0l1dsnak3123> and "what IRC client are you using"? :P
<histo> Okay i
<pos69sum> what is that transparent desktop box on the kde desktop for
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Heh ;-) I don't know, how do I check? And I'm using pidgin
<histo> Okay is there a way to bring up my network interface on boot since i've disabled network manager to get a static ip working?
<s0l1dsnak3123> aah :)
<IdleOne> NEWK2, for legal reason Ubuntu cannot provide libdvdcss so you have to enable/install it . that page will have instructions
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, go to System -> Appearence
<s0l1dsnak3123> sorry
<NEWK2> OK, thanks
<NEWK2> I am reading it
<s0l1dsnak3123> System -> preferences -> Appearence
<s0l1dsnak3123> The Visual Effects
<md22> can ubuntu play bluray movies ?
<sipior> r1zz0: sudo route add -net 192.168.0/24 gw 192.168.0.1 would do it, i believe. i always need to recheck the syntax on route, since i use it so infrequently...
<sipior> r1zz0: ah no, make that 192.168.0.0
<N-A> s0|1dsnak3123: Extra?
<s0l1dsnak3123> you're using extra? Then switch it to None, and see if that fixes it. If it does, then it's compiz
<Mabuse> Hi all 8-)
<Skky> Hey all, quick question - i'm writing a bash script that needs to validate a login name.  Just check to see if it exists in /etc/passwd and if so what its UID is.  Is there a built in function to do this or will I need to use GREP to search /etc/passwd?
<sipior> qebab: if the virtual box sees the external host with a given interface, can't you configure the virtual OS to look to that address for name resolution?
<sipior> qebab: what is the hosted OS, btw?
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: OK, that seems to have "fixed" it, but how do I make everything look good/run fast again? ;)
<s0l1dsnak3123> yeh, go to System->Administration->synaptic Package Manager
<orgthingy> hi
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, then search for fusion-icon
<orgthingy> you know the sound-control thing on keyboard? its supposed to work (changes show on screen) but arent applied!!
<orgthingy> i have to use applet @ gnome-panel to change volume now
<orgthingy> which is kind-of annoying, any solutions?
<dtm][breaker> hi oO
<qebab> sipior: it is Windows XP, which I'm unlucky enough to have to use for work. :/ and I suppose I could make the guest OS use the host as a nameserver, yeah. I hadn't thought of that, but it seems the pretty obvious solution in hindsight. Thanks :)
<rino> ciaooooooooooooo
<sipior> qebab: yep, good luck with getting it running.
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: And install "fusion-icon 0.1.0-1" tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion?
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, yes
<s0l1dsnak3123> that has a few options that might help
<qebab> sipior: thanks :)
<histo> THis bug is so annoying. I NEED a static IP. I've removed networkmanager from rc.d and now i've specified one in interfaces; however, I have to manually ifup eth0 after reboot. Is there a way to bring the interface up on boot?
<genio> I navigate to a samba share on a different machine and nautilus brings up the authentication box.  I type in my network username and password, no dice (but no errors).  I login to that same samba share from a windows machine with no problems.  Tried on a RHEL machine and again, no problems.
<genio> Where do I look for possible causes for my problem?
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: OK, done
<sipior> Skky: try "id <username>", and parse the output of that for uid and gid
<s0l1dsnak3123> now go to Applications->System Tools->Compiz Fusion Icon
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, it should switch to compiz
<sipior> histo: yes, modify /etc/network/interfaces
<orgthingy> i solved my problem, thanks to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+bug/154943/comments/7
 * orgthingy claps
<NEWK2> THANK YOU!!! :D
<orgthingy> amazes me how launchpad, google and others really help :P
<NEWK2> I can watch my DVDs now!!! :D
 * NEWK2 gives everyone in #ubuntu a big hug
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Mm, nothing happened visually, I see a new icon on the top panel though
<histo> sipior: okay and is there something else special that I need to put in interfaces?
<s0l1dsnak3123> ok right click on that N-A
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A and "Select window manager"
<histo> sipior: I have iface eth0 inet static and settings below that but it doesn't bring up the interfac eon boot?
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, then change that to compiz
<histo> sipior: do I neet auto eth0 ?
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Compiz is selected there
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: But I still don't have all those neat effects from before?
<sipior> histo: well, the ip address :-) . you'll need "auto eth0" and "address 12.34.56.78"
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, switch between them
<Cluber> On 'Hardware Drivers' I have 3 proprietary drivers for NVIDIA. NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver versions (96, 173 and 177[recommended]) I have enabled the 177 version, but when my appearance settings are on normal, I got a dodgy flickering at the top my my window.
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, I just had to do it for it to detect correctly
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123:  Yay! Thx a ton! :-D
<orgthingy> i dont have any proprietary drivers :-/
<sipior> histo: might as well add a netmask, broadcast and gateway to the stanza as well
<orgthingy> only opensource.. kinda freaks me out :P
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, your not done yet :)
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Oh :O
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, go to system->preferences->sessions
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, then click Add and type in:
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Hmm, looks like it started borking the top again :-S
<sinuc> anyone using wengophone and would like to test the next generation of wengophone called qutecom?
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A type: "Compiz Fusion Icon", then "fusion-icon", then "Compiz Fusion Icon"
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A try messing about with compiz options
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, on my Geforce 9500GT, I have all three tickboxes selected
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Where do I do that? In the fusion icon thing?
<s0l1dsnak3123> *all two tickboxes selected
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, yes
<s0l1dsnak3123> right click then "compiz Options"
<ADI1> Enter text here...
<Cluber> On 'Hardware Drivers' I have 3 proprietary drivers for NVIDIA. NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver versions (96, 173 and 177[recommended]) I have enabled the 177 version, but when my appearance settings are on normal, I got a dodgy flickering at the top of my window.
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: : What is the window decorator option? I can only select: GTK window decorator.
<s0l1dsnak3123> that's fine
<N-A> Cluber: Me too
<s0l1dsnak3123> unless you want to use emerald
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: But it doesn't have a dot, should it?
<s0l1dsnak3123> well check it and see what happens :)
<Cluber> N-A: Found any threads on it?
<N-A> Cluber: s0l1dsnak3123 is helping me out on something at least similar
<N-A> Cluber: Basically the top of my windows were/are getting messed up
<sgraham> is there a clipboard viewer for gnome?  I mean im sure there is but ummm whats it called
<s0l1dsnak3123> sgraham: I know this is of no help, but I'm sure there is one for KDE
<Cluber> N-A: Yes the orange bar turns grey, and the maximize and close buttons disapear
<N-A> Cluber: And the title of the window dissappears
<lsdjfalsdjfsldkf> does anyone here know anything about audacious player?
<N-A> Cluber: Same symptoms it would seem
<sgraham> well im trying to use gnome...kde i know but if i can keep the desktop aspect of this machine as clean as possible it would be nice
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, you might want to try installing emerald
<s0l1dsnak3123> same for you Cluber
<Cluber> S-A: Yeah that's it.
<thegump> need help with streaming last.fm to audacious
<SpriteSODA> guys im so deperate
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: Yes sounds exactly the same.
<s0l1dsnak3123> yeh
<sgraham> i really like quanta, but..well im trying to do this without installing all the kde stuff.  I like kde but gnome is just preconfigured on this machine.
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: How do we do that?
<s0l1dsnak3123> Cluber, N-A, what Graphics cards do you have
<ghaith> hey, how do i add a directory to maybe the global PKG_CONFIG_PATH?
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, Cluber go to synaptic and type in emerald
<jrib> ghaith: why would you want to do that...?
<s0l1dsnak3123> it should show up
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Erhm.. geforce something old gt
<Cluber> yes
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A type lspci into a terminal and paste the contents to pastebin.com please
<Cluber> whats the command for view devices
<Cluber> lsapi
<Hideme> Any ideas why my sound just stops working for no apparent reason or what I can restart to get it back?
<ghaith> i'm trying to build a program that depends on e17 which is installed in /opt, i keep exporting the variable
<Cluber> thats it
<s0l1dsnak3123> Cluber - its lspci
<SpriteSODA> i simply can't find drivers for my usb adapter - Wistron NeWeb DRUC-U3
<levidos> i need help with setting up my network connection... can anyone help me prv plss
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: pastebin.com?
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, yes :)
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: http://pastebin.com/d67388e72
<tv7497> well i just emptied my hard disk containing windows with gparted now if i wanna send any files or any thing ( even drag and drop doesnt work ) i need to do gksudo nautilus to do any kinda operation on this new disk is there a way to let normal user use this hard disk i created it as a primary partition of type ext3
<levidos> help plss
<levidos> :D
<wilsonnck> thegump: have you tried this: http://duyfkenstudios.com.au/last.fm/#linux
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: http://pastebin.com/m7f8a5f3e <<- does that tell you?
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: This package provides a decorator for compiz-fusion and a themer application << this emerald?
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, yes
<s0l1dsnak3123> Cluber - no
<s0l1dsnak3123> Cluber yes download that
<Cluber> done
<s0l1dsnak3123> cluber, download fusion-icon as well
<s0l1dsnak3123> *install
<Schenker80> ehh, i have a stupid question
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Hmm, I installed emerald, but it doesn't appear in fusion-icon?
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, give me a sec, im doing this with you :)
<Schenker80> I think that I'm going to install Dapper Drake on my iBook G4 - do I want the desktop or alternate iso file?
<Schenker80> desktop is the one for me, correct?
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Thx mate :)
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A restart fusion-icon
<Gagey> Hey. When I turn off Ubuntu, my (seperately powered) external harddrive stays on. When I shutdown in Windows XP, the drive turns off aswell. I'm wondering if there is any way to make this happen when I shut down ubuntu aswell? (I'm dual-booting Xp/Ubuntu)
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: Okay, installed both.
<jrib> !who | ghaith
<ubottu> ghaith: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: OK that got emerald on there :)
<s0l1dsnak3123> Cluber, run fusion icon
<jrib> ghaith: are you sure you can't specify the location of the lib with an option to ./configure?
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: Im on emerald themer 0.7.2
<bastid_raZor> Gagey; eepc iirc desktop
<ardchoille> Schenker80: The desktop iso, but there are newer releases than that
<s0l1dsnak3123> cluber, N-A, select emerald under "select window decorator"
<Gagey> bastid_raZor: eepc?
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: So far so good, it looks like it took care of business! :D
<Cluber> done
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, Cluber ok, now configure :D
<Cluber> I got a new coloured
<Cluber> :P
<Schenker80> thanks, ardchoille.  The newer releases don't seem to work on Power PCs
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: nice.
<ardchoille> Schenker80: Ah, ok
<sugoruyo> hi all
<s0l1dsnak3123> cluber, you can change that through Emerald theme manager
<sugoruyo> can someone give me some help with the X in intrepid
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: : where is the emerald theme manager?
<bastid_raZor> Gagey; ppc that is..
<jrib> !x > sugoruyo
<ubottu> sugoruyo, please see my private message
<Bllz> when using transmission-daemon (transmission-cli) how can i specify a SOCKS proxy for tracker connections ?
<s0l1dsnak3123> cluber, N-A, you can install new themes by googling them and "importing" them through the manager also
<Kitty_> hallo?
<Kitty_> test
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, there is an option in fusion-icon
<ghaith> jrib, i'm not sure of that, there's a script ./build-all.sh i didn't check the help for that actually maybe i missed sth, though this is something i would also like to know, i mean i can change the PATH in /etc/environment and for normal user under ./bashrc
<Kitty_> was? beendet?
<Kitty_> test
<Kitty_> test2
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123:  oops sorry for being dumb there, thx a million!
<sugoruyo> all i get is a blank screen
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: What type of theme files, do you have any websites?
<jrib> Kitty_: stop please
<s0l1dsnak3123> gnome-look is good :)
<sugoruyo> read it's 'cause of the ATI 4870
<sipior> Kitty_: you're probably looking for #ubuntu-de...
<JyZyXEL> is there a program where alot of ppl can share webcam pictures?
<JyZyXEL> or feed
<JyZyXEL> like audio and video
<pod6> how do I determine if the server I'm sshed into is 32 or 64 bit?
<jrib> ghaith: well PKG_CONFIG_PATH should work otherwise
<sipior> pod6: uname -a
<pod6> sipior, thanks.
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: Thanks a lot.
<LjL> !info vic | JyZyXEL not easy to use
<porter1> Anyone know how to make all windows visible on the screen? One of mine snuck away to above my screen.
<ubottu> jyzyxel not easy to use: vic (source: vic): Video Conferencing Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8ucl1.1.5-10 (intrepid), package size 488 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<s0l1dsnak3123> cluber, not a problem
<Kitty_> hfghgfh
<Kitty_> ghgfh
<Kitty_> gfhgfh
<Kitty_> gfhgf
<Kitty_> hgf
<FloodBot2> Kitty_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kitty_> hgf
<sugoruyo> can anyone help me out 'cause i thought i could go into xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa or sth
<Bllz> when using transmission-daemon (transmission-cli) how can i specify a SOCKS proxy for tracker connections ?
<sugoruyo> but my xorg.conf is empty
<jrib> sugoruyo: you can still specify the driver there
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: Is it safe to assume the problem is with gtk decorator then? Should I try to report the bug to them?
<Ariana-> Hello, I have just installed ubuntu (again) and last time i got an error about xorg not having anyt screens when i put on the nvidia driver i read somewhere i should backup a file and replace it with the original after installing the drivers.  Anybody knowwhere the file is?
<sugoruyo> jrib: but how there's no sections and stufgf
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, you might want to report it to them, then post a link to it on compiz-fusion.org
<porter1> Anyone know of a way to reset window positions?
<sugoruyo> stuff*
<HighJacker> hi guys
<sgraham> you know that quicklaunch bar that looks like the macbook quicklaunch bar...what is that called?
<N-A> s0l1dsnak3123: OK, thanks again :-)
<s0l1dsnak3123> N-A, not a problem
<hackman127> I've got a mac xserve running Debian, and I have no idea how to get the thing to turn itself back on after a power failure. Any ideas?
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: You helped 2 in one :P
<N-A> I've got problem related to NTFS & VMWare player, i've got an NTFS partition where I've got a virtual machine folder. I load this VM with the player, which "works" but there are serious performance issues, CPU usage goes to 100% and the VM freezes completely, every few minuttes/seconds. The problem goes away if I copy the VM to my ext3 partition. Any and all help appreciated.
<porter1> sgraham, deskbar
<shin0r> evening
<s0l1dsnak3123> cluber, 2 birds with one emerald :)
<N-A> Cluber: Yeah, it was cool, what are the odds of both of us going on with the same problem at the same time eh? ;-)
<Cluber> lol yeh
<Great_Gatsby> is /dev/sr0 the cdrom?
<Skky> Does bash support incrementing like "counter++"
<Great_Gatsby> or do i need to change it to /dev/cdrom
<Great_Gatsby> im trying to burn a dvd iso and gnomebaker has it set for /dev/sr0
<N-A> Cluber: BTW, just curious what was you gfx card?
<Bastien> coucou
<Great_Gatsby> my fstab says /dev/scd0
<Great_Gatsby> so which one is it?
<Great_Gatsby> /dev/sr0 /dev/scd0 or /dev/cdrom
<HighJacker> is ubuntu able to mount a special partition on a special extern harddisk always to the same dir? my musiccollection is always mounted under a different name... grr
<Great_Gatsby> it should HighJacker
<lardarse> how do i get ubuntu (hardy) to make different screen resolutions available? the screen res tool in the preferences menu doesn't have the resolution i want to use
<Great_Gatsby> i have mine and it does it
<HighJacker> and if i edit /etc/fstab he stops mounting it automatically because he sais he has not root priviledges
<evan__> does anyone know a an simple guide on how to patch your wifi driver for aircrack?
<Cluber> N-A:  nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI-X GeForce Go 6100 (rev a2)
<Ariana-> anybody?
<Cluber> N-A: Laptop one :P
<N-A> Cluber: And you're using the 177 driver as well right?
<HighJacker> Great_Gatsby, how?
<annimar> when I add the medibuntu repo. Will I have problems with future dist upgrades?
<Cluber> N-A: yes.
<benj007> hi
<Great_Gatsby> not sure HighJacker there should be something on the forums
<HighJacker> Great_Gatsby, sometimes the special partition is mounted as /media/disk-1 or /media/disk or /media/disk-2
<Great_Gatsby> did you edit your fstab HighJacker
<wilsonnck> HighJacker: make sure in fstab it has both auto and user parameters
<noodlesgc> annimar no
<seronis_> question:  how do i remount a flash drive so that its not listed as  'read only'  that kinda makes it useless
<HighJacker> auto and user parameters?
<HighJacker> ok
<HighJacker> ill try
<Great_Gatsby> how do i know what device is my cdrom
<Great_Gatsby> fstab says /dev/scd0 gnomebaker says /dev/sr0
<benj007> is it normal that I have to clik on the synaptic reload button to see the updates notifier alerts me about new updates ?
<annimar> noodlesgc: why are you so sure. Isn't it an unofficial repo that sees no support from the motu?
<evan__> does anyone know a an simple guide on how to patch your wifi driver for aircrack?
<DrCurl> Hi, is there a way to save the xorg config in intrepid?
<Skky> If I have a counter var named "i" how do I use it to access command line arguments?  I tried "${$1}" and it doesn't work.  I need to access $1, $2, $3 etc
<noodlesgc> annimar because the dist-upgrade disables 3rd part repos when upgrading
<luke-jr> .j #imoutobot
<luke-jr> oops
<LjL> Skky: i don't know, but consider using the "shift" command instead, and also try asking in #bash
<LjL> Skky: (i vaguely remember there is an $argv array that you can use, but i'm not sure)
<wilsonnck> Great_Gatsby: more than likely your fstab is correct
<Jimmy_> hey guys, im having problems with my t42 laptop, when it wakes up, my wireless wont power back up unless i manually power it up from command line, also when it first connects on bootup, it tries to connect and fails, then prompts me with the password prompt, i just press ok and it connects, it always fails the first time
<sipior> HighJacker: you might just try setting the partition label with "e2label" (assuming your music is sitting on an ext2/3 partition)
<Jimmy_> anyone seen anything like that before?
<wilsonnck> benj007: yes, that is normal
<s0l1dsnak3123> Jimmy_ I believe it is quite common, but because i do not own a laptop, I can't help you there
<dkT> I have trouble installing vmware-server on 8.10, I get an error (http://pastebin.com/d63db17ec)
<sipior> Skky: try here: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<HighJacker> sipior, ill try, its a ext3 partition
<N-A> I've got problem related to NTFS & VMWare player, i've got an NTFS partition where I've got a virtual machine folder. I load this VM with the player, which "works" but there are serious performance issues, CPU usage goes to 100% and the VM freezes completely, every few minuttes/seconds. The problem goes away if I copy the VM to my ext3 partition. Any and all help appreciated.
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: I just got the 2 birds with one, emerald thing lol
<benj007> wilsonnck, ok thanks :) but I don't understand the utility of the notifier if its the case
<Cluber> quite good.
<sipior> Skky: i believe "\$$i" does what you want, though.
<s0l1dsnak3123> cluber: >.<
<Cluber> s0l1dsnak3123: Once a theme is installed, can we delete the theme file?
<levidos> i think i misconfigured somethink with my network adapter. when i boot from liveCD, i can see the auto eth0 adapter. but when i boot from my installation, i can't see it and it's not working :(
<Cluber> Or does it read from that file.
<s0l1dsnak3123> cluber, yes :)
<JyZyXEL> i wonder if there is some big open source multi platform video conference tool
<mwhit74> just installed amarok the music player and now i can't get music to play any suggestions
<N-A> What are the problems if any involved with upgrading ntfs-3g to the newest version (STABLE Version 1.5012)?
<HighJacker> yeah, thank you sipior, it was what i searched! and so simple
<Ariana-> I am getting this issue http://lenss.nl/2008/11/ubuntu-810-nvidia-driver-trickery/ but i am looking at the xorg conf now BEFORE i install the new drivers and it seems the same as it did after I installed them last time..i am looking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<s0l1dsnak3123> <JyZyXEL>, does ekiga do that?
<Bullen> yo
<JyZyXEL> lets see
<JyZyXEL> s0l1dsnak3123 looks coool
<Great_Gatsby> i keep burning the same image to this rw dvd
<Great_Gatsby> and it doesnt say anything
<wilsonnck> benj007: you mean System -> Administration -> Update Manager?
<newuserrrr> BOO!:)
<benj007> wilsonnck, the little icon in the right top of my desktop
<benj007> a "notifier"
<pc> im impressed with ubuntu
<foo_> Anyone know what the deal is with Bluetooth & Intrepid?
<benj007> normally it appears automaticly
<s0l1dsnak3123> pc, good! So are most of us :D
<mwhit74> just installed amarok the music player and now i can't get music to play any suggestions
<wilsonnck> benj007: sorry if I'm a little slow thismorning, do you mind if I message you privately?
<s0l1dsnak3123> mwhit74, have you scanned for music?
<foo_> I keep getting "Service Search Failed" message when I try to browse my device; Discoverable is turned on on the mobile, the device and computer are paired, and the device is set to trust the computer.  I keep getting the "Service Search Failed" error message any time I try to establish the OBEX connection
<benj007> wilsonnck, no problem , pm
<mwhit74> yes, i installed it last night and it did the same thing
<jfreekao> hey. I've got a problem with my WiFi. Earlier today I was on here complaining of a sound problem that turned out to be because I installed NDISwrapper. I reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 and now my sound works, but my Wireless Internet doesn't. I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 and my components are out of the box.
<pc> ill be installing Ubuntu on it.... Does ubuntu recognize built in laptop cam
<Cluber> if im browsing some files, how can i quickly open a terminal at that location?
<jrib> Cluber: install nautilus-open-terminal
<s0l1dsnak3123> mwhit74, I'm not sure what to suggest except searching google, sorry :S
<jfreekao> hey. I've got a problem with my WiFi. Earlier today I was on here complaining of a sound problem that turned out to be because I installed NDISwrapper. I reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 and now my sound works, but my Wireless Internet doesn't. I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 and my components are out of the box.
<Bullen> hey
<HighJacker> thank you guy, you really helped me. greets from cold rainy germany
<Bullen> i have a question, do you guys know if there's any good video editing suite for linux? that can handle FLV also?
<Cluber> jrib - nice one.
<pc> Usually when I had vista, Id come home and use the laptop and wait like a minute for the lag to die down and ie to open, but with ubuntu i just start using it right awya no lag...... amazing
<s0l1dsnak3123> pc, welcome to the world of linux (aka sanity)
<mwhit74> s0l1dsnak3123: ok it works now, after i loaded rythmbox music player but i dont understand why
<jfreekao> Bullen: Doubt it. Linux wasn't really made for media.
<s0l1dsnak3123> mwhit74, that is odd, perhaps pulseaudio issues
<Bullen> sure, but i'm not looking to produce a hollywood movie here, just edit a couple of simple flvs :p
<pc> ubuntu is the ultimate operating system for laptop porn sessions lol... Less wait.. more masterbate!
<Cluber> jrib - installed, how does it work lol
<Bullen> so, it would be sweet if there was some simple studio type program that can do it
<jrib> Cluber: should add an option to your right click menu in nautilus
<N-A> What are the problems if any involved with upgrading ntfs-3g to the newest version (STABLE Version 1.5012)?
<Pici> Bullen: Kino has a package in the repositories  and Cinelerra can be found here: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Bullen> cheers mate
<Bullen> thanks
<Cluber> jrib: Yeah tried that, no seeing it though.
<jrib> Cluber: might need to restart nautilus
<jfreekao> hey. I've got a problem with my WiFi. Earlier today I was on here complaining of a sound problem that turned out to be because I installed NDISwrapper. I reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 and now my sound works, but my Wireless Internet doesn't. I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 and my components are out of the box.
<mwhit74> s0l1dsnak3123: first what are pulseaudio issues second do you think if i uninstall it, it will fix it
<jrib> jfreekao: confirm that Hardware Drivers does not list Broadcom STA?
<s0l1dsnak3123> mwhit74, pulseaudio is a technology that allows you to control volumes independantly of programs
<s0l1dsnak3123> mwhit74, for example if i wanted flash to be quiet, and my music to be loud, i could set them independantly
<jfreekao> Oh, hey. That's funny. Earlier it wasn't listing it.
<mwhit74> s0l1dsnak3123: oh i guess that makes sense
<jfreekao> Thank you jrib
<N-A> Or let me rephrase  that: What problems if any might I see if I upgrade some package/software without apt-get and what would the procedure be? apt-get remove followed by install of newer version, and if I want to go back what do I do? If i have to install from source, how do I "uninstall"?
<jfreekao> and if they're still on, the people who helped me earlier
<mwhit74> s0l1dsnak3123: yea i get kinda how it would work, so uninstalling could be a solution
<cr4z3d> s0l1dsnak3123: speaking of pulseaudio, i upgraded from 8.04 and it seems to still be using ALSA. i'd need to re-configure my sound settings in order to use PulseAudio?
<Great_Gatsby> ok before i used gnomebaker to format a dvd-rw i could put it in the cd drive and it would automatically mount then after i formated i burned an iso to it and now when i put it in it doesnt automatically mount and i can keep burning the same image to the dvd without gnomebaker saying anything
<Great_Gatsby> its like its not writing the image to the dvd
<jrib> jfreekao: you need to reboot after you activate by the way (maybe not, but it's the easiest way)
<jfreekao> I was planning on it anyways
<Great_Gatsby> and in the device its saying /dev/sr0 and even when i change it to /dev/scd0 it changes back
<s0l1dsnak3123> mwhit74, however, uninstalling isn't an option because its hard to configure alsa to work (alsa is the old way)
<jfreekao> :)
<s0l1dsnak3123> cr4z3d, it should work by default, you shouldn't notice a difference
<mwhit74> Great_Gatsby: is your sn a reference to count of monte cristo
<mwhit74> s0l1dsnak3123: its not an option because why
<Mrono> I'm trying to set up tsocks to tunnel wow, but wow isn't wanting to work with it
<cr4z3d> s0l1dsnak3123: then where is the interface to change sound levels independently between apps?
<s0l1dsnak3123> cr4z3d, you need to install that "panel" seperately
<Great_Gatsby> no mwhit74
<Great_Gatsby> reference to a book
<s0l1dsnak3123> mwhit74, it isn't really worth the hassle, as stuff will work :)
<wilsonnck> Is anyone aware if there is a way to increase the frequency that the update-notifier icon checks for updates?
<mwhit74> Great_Gatsby: what book
<cr4z3d> s0l1dsnak3123: what's the package name? assuming it's in the repos?
<ikonia> wilsonnck: look at your cron.daily and cron.hourly files
<mwhit74> s0l1dsnak3123: ok thanks for the help
<s0l1dsnak3123> cr4z3d: let me check
<psyjoniz> lol
<s0l1dsnak3123> mwhit74, no problem
<mwhit74> s0l1dsnak3123: ps do you know of a program like peer guardian but for ubuntu
<wilsonnck> ikonia: ah, thanks ;)
<N-A> What problems if any might I see if I upgrade some package/software without apt-get and what would the procedure be? apt-get remove followed by install of newer version, and if I want to go back what do I do? If i have to install from source, how do I "uninstall"?
<s0l1dsnak3123> mwhit74, i believe peerguardian has a client for linux
<mwhit74> s0l1dsnak3123: i have heard of moblock but its a lot of code and i dont have time to mess with it and i have also heard of ipblocker
<Great_Gatsby> the Great_Gatsby mwhit74
<ikonia> N-A your dependency tracking will be broke, you may break you system, you won't be able to remove the software easy, you may miss out on updates/fixes due to your dependency database being off/broke
<s0l1dsnak3123> mwhit74, i don't really have experience in that area im afraid
<mwhit74> s0l1dsnak3123: i will have to look again because i didn't think there was
<mwhit74> s0l1dsnak3123: ok thanks again
<s0l1dsnak3123> cr4z3d: try installing pauvmeter
<s0l1dsnak3123> cr4z3d: and pauvcontrol
<jedimind> how do i upgrade the built-in open office with open office 3 ?
<jedimind> (8.04)
<psusi> if one wanted to help support ubuntu financially, how would you do that?  I see that cannonical sells commercial support starting at $250 a year... is there a personal type deal you can buy?
<ikonia> jedimind wait for  backport
<cr4z3d> s0l1dsnak3123: neither packages were found
<s0l1dsnak3123> hmm
<ikonia> psusi contact canonical and ask
<s0l1dsnak3123> spelling mistake on my behalf
<jedimind> ikonia: its already been out for like a month ... how much longer could a back port take ?
<psusi> hrm...
<ikonia> jedimind: due to the complexity and the fact that it's not in 8.10 - who knows
<jedimind> but i can just download it and install it right now , just wont be as 'integrated' as the default version
<s0l1dsnak3123> cr4z3d: pavucontrol
<N-A> ikonia: O_o wow, that sounds pretty nasty, do you know how I can request a package to be updated to the latest stable version? (I want the newest ntfs-3g)
<cr4z3d> s0l1dsnak3123: thanks it's installing now
<s0l1dsnak3123> np :)
<Osiris_> Hi guys
<ruler> What codecs audio/video should I use gstreamer, xine or xw32 with mplayer?
<mithraic> I seem to be having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6121733
<mithraic> i.e. gedit fails to save to an smb volume.
<ikonia> N-A: log a bug for it - but you should have a good reason why you want it upgrading not just "because it may fix a problem"
<s0l1dsnak3123> ruler: depends on what you are trying to play
<Osiris_> I'm french (so excuse my bad english), and i've a problem with ubuntu :
<mithraic> vim, emacs, kate, etc. work fine.
<mithraic> I'm at a bit of a loss what avenue to try next.
<s0l1dsnak3123> ruler: if you can play it in "movie player" it should play in mplayer or xine
<mithraic> Any suggestions for this? Could rebuilding samba from scratch help?
<ruler> sol1dsnak3123 what do you use? And is it like windows, so can I breake codecs by using multiple or not?
<tadcan> Is there a way to retrieve files after pressing empty trash?
<s0l1dsnak3123> ruler: i use banshee, and no you can't break codecs, because they are designed to work alongside each other
<ikonia> tadcan: no
<tadcan> I just deleted my documents....
<ruler> sol1dsnak3123 thanks a lot, I'm good at admining servers but new to linux as desktop
<Germ|Cron> anyone know the command to make the console beep?
<ikonia> tadcan: they are gone
<Osiris_> since yesterday, my favourite firefox has vanish, and the historic don't record, i can't go on the previous page...
<s0l1dsnak3123> ruler, that's good! that means you already know the hard part :)
<ikonia> eobanb__: beep
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Germ|Cron: beep is a command
<s0l1dsnak3123> Germ|Cron: sudo apt-get install beep
<Germ|Cron> k
<ikonia> Germ|Cron: as is bell I think
<Germ|Cron> thanks :D
<Cluber> i restart nautilus and now all my desktop icons are missing?
<ruler> sol1dsnak3123 yeah, but with latest ubuntu release it's mostly point and click anyway, much like windows, very big improvement in 2 years
<jagodragon> my dpkg is locked and i can't remember the comnd to unfreeze it, can some one help me please
<s0l1dsnak3123> ruler: yes, we will conquer the world soon :)
<ikonia> jagodragon: define locked
<s0l1dsnak3123> Germ|Cron: here is a fun script i wrote with beep:
<jagodragon> it says it is locked by another procces , adept crashed on me
<ikonia> jagodragon: use sudo
<ikonia> jagodragon: or kill synaptic
<ruler> sol1dsnak3123 doubt it :)
<mikevankuik> anyone has any knowlage about lighttpd 1.4.19 with mod_magnet and lua5.1 ? I'm having a bit of a rumble with them I fear...
<Cluber> i restarted nautilus and now all of my desktop icons are missing, help?
<jagodragon> how do i do that
<ikonia> jagodragon: use sudo in front of the apt-get command
<Kw4h> ikonia: perhaps the lock file stayed in place when apt-get crashed on him
<jagodragon> i did it came back and said it was locked by another process
<Kw4h> and new instances still see the lock file...
<skyfury> hello there! is there any way to set up a dual boot on a root server i can't control while not running a os? example i have ubuntu running wanna change to another os, telling ubuntu to reboot and choose another startup from the list
<jagodragon> i know there is a string to type in and i used to have it saved on my desk top but i had to reinstall and forgot to save that file
<skyfury> would be great if someone can gimme some solution
<ikonia> Kw4h: quite possible
<majnoon> google ??
<keystr0k> any opinions on the best way to give someone a password electronically (and remotely)... I usually send an image of the password in an email
<mikevankuik> is there any knowlage about lighttpd mod_magnet and lua in here? :P pls?
<alexm> Hi by any chance, anyone here managed to install and get working Red Alert 3, over fglrx?
<ikonia> skyfury: the only thing you can do is change the "default" value in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<mwhit74> i am having trouble with amarok crashing
<ikonia> alexm: you may want to ask in #winehq
<mwhit74> no real 'symptoms' just does it randomly
<alexm> ikonia: done already ;p
<ikonia> alexm they will be able to support you better
<skyfury> ikonia: yes thought that, but after booting into the other os, how to change back? x_X
<mwhit74> any suggestions
<slayton> skyfury, you could create 2 different /boot/grub/menu.lst files, one with the ubuntu to boot as default the other file has the other os... then just swap out the files and reboot
<ikonia> skyfury you can't
<ikonia> slayton how would you swp the files in windows
<slayton> ikonia, install drivers to mount the ext3 partition then create a batch file to make the swap
<ikonia> slayton: then you may as well just edit the menu.lst
<mwhit74> i am having trouble with amarok crashing, no real 'symptoms' just does it randomly, any suggestions also program won't run sometimes
<skyfury> slayton: that really works?
<zoidfarb> hey, so I have a problem where Ubuntu will frequently hang for just a second or two. Is there anything I can do to start figuring out what's going on? Should I check some kind of logfile or something?
<slayton> skyfury, it should work... i've never tried it
<ikonia> slayton: the risk of corruption of a core file is too geat in my view
<skyfury> slayton: thanks! i will try that, sounds like the best solution for me
<ruler> sol1dsnak3123 or anyone else, just one more thing, what's decent nero burning rome substitute?
<mikevankuik> lighttpd knowlage anyone? I'm looking at a slow server... not really what they advertised in the brosure... :P
<yoochan> #fr-dvorak-bepo
<yoochan> merdouille
<slayton> ikonia, true... but its the only way I can think of to automate the boot process in the way he was asking
<mwhit74> i am having trouble with amarok crashing, no real 'symptoms' just does it randomly, any suggestions also program won't run sometimes
<wos> can anyone tell me how to create a new partition on my disk in ubuntu?
<skyfury> ikonia: what kinda corruption ure talking bout?
<ikonia> skyfury corruption of the file while writing to ext3 file system in windows makingyour systme unbootable, or even worse lost
<wos> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<slayton> ikonia, skyfury you should totally be able to recover the system with a liveCd
<chairman_> hello guys
<sinnth3tik> curious about a simple login issue I'm apparently having.
<skyfury> slayton: only access after a boot - this is a housed root
<mwhit74> wos: what i have found it that you either need to boot from the disk or from another partition on the disk already. OS don't like to partition themselves while running
<Robert17> Evening all
<wos> mwhit74: ive got ubuntu installed over my entire harddrive? how do i install windows now?
<Raffle> when i try to load ubuntu on my computer it wil say error messages
<ikonia> slayton not of the file system is corrupted, it's a lower risk but possible
<mwhit74> wos: so you want to have a duel boot and everything?
<Robert17> hehe looks like I'm not the only person having Ubuntu troubles :)
<wos> mwhit74: yes
<__jeff_o> is it a good idea to disallow search engines from node/* if I'm using pathauto to avoid duplicate content appearing on search engines ?
<skyfury> ikonia: so this windows ext drivers are not quite the best, eh?
<rambo3> Robert17, you must be new here
<slayton> ikonia, true...
<Robert17> rambo3 - yes, never had problems with Ubuntu until now
<ikonia> skyfury: they can be fine, but I've seen systems trashed with them
<__jeff_o> whoops, wrong channel
<rambo3> Robert17, they are just looping the same questions. Every day new person, same questions
<wos> mwhit74:  are you there?
<Robert17> I've been using Ubuntu 8.04 for a while, so I decided to re-format and install 8.10
<mwhit74> wos: i am not sure how to set up the duel boot but there is alot of documentation on it, otherwise you will need to boot from an ubuntu disk and you can partition your disk from it. i have done it but its been awhile since i have messed with it
<skyfury> ikonia , slayton : thanks anyway! i think i have to try that. wish you both a nice evening!
<Robert17> but 8.10 won't install or run from LiveCD :(
<b4|hraban> Hello, it's me again. I recently installed Ubuntu on a small laptop (like the eee) on a 4GB flash drive, one partition: full space, /, ext3
<b4|hraban> with the 8.10 netinstaller
<wos> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mwhit74> wos: good luck and i wish i could be more help but i  have to go
<b4|hraban> unfortunately, I can now not boot :/ it somehow does not recognize the drive as bootable
<slayton> Robert17, I upgraded to 8.10 but then came back to 8.04. IMO 8.10 doesn't offer much that 8.04 already has
<Robert17> maybe I'll install 8.04 again then
<tinin> could you reccomend me an application to read aloud texts? text to speech
<rambo3> !md5 | Robert17
<zleap> hi
<ubottu> Robert17: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<b4|hraban> I am pretty sure this is something silly like setting a bootable flag somewhere but I am getting confused about what's what (bootable flag, mbr, bootloader, grub, etc)
<tinin> !tts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tts
<Robert17> I have verified the CD using the program that comes with it
<maximus-asoi> Hi! Please help me anybody, who understanding in iptables!
<Robert17> I wish I could find the 8.04 CD to re-install :)
<wos> what irc command do you use to send a private message to someone, anyone?
<Robert17> I'll have to download it again :)
<Robert17> wos - / msg
<b4|hraban> wos: /msg
<afancy> HI, in recently, my ubuntu can not detect the wireless connections from time to time. It is wierd! when i use the command> sudo iwlist scan  it shows"wlan0 No scan results", Could anybody know how to fix this problem?
<levidos> on my notebook, next to the volume control icon it's showing me my network connections. but on my pc it disappeared. how can i bring it back?
<Slart>  /msg nick message
<wos> thanks
<bjames> Can someone help me fix the following please:
<bjames> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<bjames> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<bjames> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<FloodBot2> bjames: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drcode> hi all
<ikonia> Guest91654 what are you trying to build
<Robert17> oh well, back to 8.04 for me :)
<afancy> hi, could anybdoy help me ?
<drcode> is there console program to setup network ?
<maximus-asoi> I hope that anybody can help me...1
<Robert17> nite all :)
<Guest91654> ikonia: uCLinux
<ikonia> Guest91654 as in ulbc
<ikonia> Guest91654: ulibc
<Guest91654> ikonia: This error is seen during make xconfig, so I'm assuming it's a problem with xconfig
<levidos> drcode: you can manually sudo-edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<afancy> HI, in recently, my ubuntu can not detect the wireless connections from time to time. It is wierd! when i use the command> sudo iwlist scan  it shows"wlan0 No scan results", Could anybody know how to fix this problem?
<Guest91654> Yes, using uClibc
<lee_1> hi, i cant get my gamepad to work in intrepid, amd64 but I know it used to work with hardy, what is causing this?
<ikonia> Guest91654: no it's not
<ikonia> Guest91654: it's an eenviornment varible that needs to be set
<Guest91654> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> Guest91654: so set it ?
<drcode> any idea on network setup gui under console?
<Guest91654> To what?
<drcode> like in slackware?
<ikonia> drcode: edit your interface file
<jimmy_> hello world! I am accessing irc by ssh tunneling to my home computer from school to bypass the school firewall.
<ikonia> Guest91654: to where the needed pc file is
<jimmy_> thanks for the help!
<tadcan> yes was given data recovery tool. files being recovered!
<levidos> drcode: gui or terminal? :))
<drcode> terminal
<drcode> sorry
<ikonia> drcode: edit your interfaces file
<drcode> k
<drcode> thnx
<Guest91654> ikonia: The file isn't found on my system.
<adrian999> hi all how can I change the driver of my video card using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? (ubuntu 8.10)
<tadcan> ikonia: testdisk from synaptic is the answer
<levidos> drcode: man 5 interfaces
<evan__> how the hack is this possible?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P20xyG5i-U
<levidos> on my notebook, next to the volume control icon it's showing me my network connections. but on my pc it disappeared. how can i bring it back?
<drcode> k
<drcode> tanx
<afancy> HI, in recently, my ubuntu can not detect the wireless connections from time to time. It is wierd! when i use the command> sudo iwlist scan  it shows"wlan0 No scan results", Could anybody know how to fix this problem?
<Slart> evan__: two vm's?
<Guest91654> levidos: Right click and select "Add to panel"
<levidos> Guest91654: and witch item should i add?
<LoveGuru> Hello to Everyone, Is there any gud guide to setup IPV6..
<Guest91654> levidos: Network monitor
<levidos> Guest91654: "Network Monitor" is something else...
<Ariana-> hmm :( my sound  wont work from my Logitech USB headset it is not muted and it seems to be recognized by ubuntu
<evan__> Slart: do you think its vm??
<DPF> Hi, anyone know why everytime I access my hdd's it ask me to mount it?
<Slart> evan__: I don't know.. it's not really something I'll lose sleep over.. he might have done something neat to his laptop too..
 * _mz_ is back (gone 00:00:39)
<ikonia> DPF because it's not moounted
 * _mz_ is away: Away
<Oprtz> i lock my computer and when i unlock it after 3 hours, the computer was HANG and only i can see mouse arrow, nothing more than that, panel was hide and Ctrl+Alt+backspace DONT work for me, why is that? wats the soultion, besides i am on 8.10
<ikonia> !away > _mz_
<ubottu> _mz_, please see my private message
<LoveGuru> Hello to Everyone, Is there any gud guide to setup "IPV6"..
<DPF> how can I perma mount it?
<ikonia> DPF: put it in your fstab
<RanydboY> Mh, i have a problem... Tried to install Ultimate Edition over my old clean ubuntu, but the dvd is corrupted in some ways. It stops installing on 47% and its just enough to "#%"#% grub
<RanydboY> And second, im running UE on LiveCD and this mahine is the only one i have with a dvd-burner. Any ideas on how to solve this problem?
<ikonia> RanydboY: ultimate edition is nothing to do with ubuntu and not supported here
<DPF> thx
<Slart> RanydboY: ask the ubuntu ultimate people
<ikonia> RanydboY: ultimate edition has it's own support resources please use them
<Oprtz> i lock my computer and when i unlock it after 3 hours, the computer was HANG and only i can see mouse arrow, nothing more than that, panel was hide and Ctrl+Alt+backspace DONT work for me, why is that? wats the soultion, besides i am on 8.10
<RanydboY> ikonia: sorry, didnt find out where to contact them. But ofcourse i will if i knew how :)
<Slart> Oprtz: is it possible it's tried hibernating or some other kind of powersaving mode
<ikonia> RanydboY: no problem, thank you
<afancy> HI, in recently, my ubuntu can not detect the wireless connections from time to time. It is wierd! when i use the command> sudo iwlist scan  it shows"wlan0 No scan results", Could anybody know how to fix this problem?
<Oprtz> Slart: wats the soultion dude?
<Bassory99> slt à tous
<Guest91654> Can someone tell me what package I need to install to fix this problem: "Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable" - I've searched for the file and it does not exist (or I am not searching correctly).
<byonix> anyone know good download manager, sort of like IDM or DAP, in ubuntu?
<linny> i have a 3.2 p4 with HT  i intend to run intrepid on anyone got any ideas wether to use hyper threading or not ?
<ikonia> Guest91654 well - look what it's asking for gtk+-2.0.pc and as the pc are development files - what package do you think you need
<Slart> Oprtz: well.. the simple solution would be to make sure it doesn't use hibernating and such..check the powersaving settings in ubuntu
<ikonia> linny use it if you can
<N-A> I've got problem related to NTFS & VMWare player, i've got an NTFS partition where I've got a virtual machine folder. I load this VM with the player, which "works" but there are serious performance issues, CPU usage goes to 100% and the VM freezes completely, every few minuttes/seconds. The problem goes away if I copy the VM to my ext3 partition. Any and all help appreciated.
<Oprtz> Slart: thanks for the advice
<Guest91654> ikonia: I've searched for gtk devel and there are a rather large number of packages.
<Oprtz> byonix: try to install DownloadthemALL for firefox,
<ikonia> N-A ntfs is not an official file system on linux - it's a closed source driver reversed engineered, use native file systems
<kitche> N-A: don't use NTFS for that it's actually an issue with ntfs-3g driver
<linny> ikonia: i can easyly turn it on and off in the bios i just want sure if ubuntu supported it im a bit of a newfag :)
<LoveGuru> ikonia: is there any guide to setup IPV6?
<FLanon33> sup everyone
<Guest91654> ikonia: gtk+-2.0 doesn't exist in synaptic and searching for anything else gives literally hundreds of packages, telling me "it's obvious" is not as helpful as you might think ;-)
<ikonia> LoveGuru: there is some information on https://help.ubuntu.com
<afancy> HI, in recently, my ubuntu can not detect the wireless connections from time to time. It is wierd! when i use the command> sudo iwlist scan  it shows"wlan0 No scan results", Could anybody know how to fix this problem?
<afancy> nobody knows?
<LoveGuru> ikonia: thx
<levidos> how can i enable file sharing between two ubuntu boxes?
<N-A> ikonia: Aren't there quite clear specs on the NTFS?
<FLanon33> :D
<Slart> N-A: somewhere in a microsoft vault there might be
<byonix> Oprtz: the feature that i'm looking is resume capability, i have use DownthemAll i think is lacking the same feature as IDM, do you know about d4x (downloader for x or something) package?
<ikonia> N-A: no
<Oprtz> byonix: nah, ask other in the channel
<J2daosh> hey all, having trouble with apt. it cant resolve http://security.ubuntu.com
<J2daosh> i dont see that repo listed in my sources.lst file though
<afancy> HI, in recently, my ubuntu can not detect the wireless connections from time to time. It is wierd! when i use the command> sudo iwlist scan  it shows"wlan0 No scan results", Could anybody know how to fix this problem?
<Oprtz> byonix: i think it has the resume feature , cheke it
<n8tuser> afancy-> and if you do it several times-- doyou get same results?
<pasteeater> Can anyone recommend a PCMCIA wireless card that can use WPA and not need ndiswrapper?  I've been reading, but want to hear any experiences.
<Strator> can someone pls private me about settings for X?
<J2daosh> where can i find a valid sources.list file?
<byonix> pasteeater:what's WPA, i use GT fusion and can surf internet well with 3g
<J2daosh> before thee used to be a "easysources"
<J2daosh> i dont hink that is the case fr 8.1
<sushiX>  i am getting an error when i play music in Amarok player      Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.     xine parameters:      any solution ?
<N-A> kitche & ikonia: So the whole, linux can do ntfs is just hype? And what about wubi installing ubuntu on ntfs? Does that mean that ubuntu installed with wubi freezes for more than a minute every couple of minutes if you install it with wubi? I can see that I've got a problem probably with ntfs-3g but, the solution to me isn't just: "Don't do it" I want to do it, for several reasons, I need to get at the same files from windows for one. I need help to get the job 
<pasteeater> byonix: WPA is a type of wireless encryption.  Like WEP, but not as easily bypassed.
<ardchoille> sushiX: perhaps ask in #kubuntu
<maxxist> N-A I have no problems with NTFS partitions on my systems...
<kitche> N-A: wubi installed ubuntu does not run on the NTFS filesystem it runs inside of an image
<kitche> N-A: it's an issue with NTFs-3g driver ntfs driver for read only works fine
<N-A> kitche:  an image? That resides where?
<maxxist> N-A on your ntfs partition
<N-A> maxxist: Exactly, that's why I expect that the problem can be solved
<usergr> bic
<usergr> listen srv!
<kitche> N-A: the image has it's own filesystem inside of it it doesn't run right off the NTFS filesystem
<Skky> How do I copy a file from a terminal ssh connection into my desktio
<Skky> desktop*?
<wos> can anyone tell me how to set up ubuntu so you can open a terminal in the folder you're looking at?
<x-kent> Hi, I am trying to blacklist rt73usb driver, I added "blacklist rt73usb" to /etc/modprobe.d/blackist and I get a warning "not loading blacklisted rt73usb" (card isn't even plugged) but when I plug the card after bootup the rt73usb is still being loaded... how can I prevent this ?
<byonix> pasteeater: well i don't about that, but if the main purpose just to connect to the internet like me GT fusion worked (cheap too), sorry can't be much help
<N-A> kitche: ? But is the image residing on the ntfs partition? If it is, how is it accessed if not via ntfs-3g?
<pasteeater> byonix: thanks though
<maxxist> Skky "cp file ~/Desktop"
<usergr> why ubuntu 8.10 cannot enter login screen sometimes?
<byonix> pasteeater: your welcome
<mikebeecham> #virtualbox
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<kitche> N-A: well your not getting what I m telling you the image is booted via the NT bootloader ande has it's own filesystem inside of it hence it doesn't even need to touch the NTFS filesystem on the host
<Slart> usergr: we're going to need a lot more info if you want a reasonable answer
<maxxist> mikebeecham "/j #virtualbox"
<x-kent> finding rt73.ko file and moving it somewhere isn't a nice idea ?
<mikebeecham> maxxist: `yeah...missed those off :D
<maxxist> mikebeecham hehe
<J2daosh> there a way i can do a reinstall over the top of my curren install to fix all my freggin problems?
<Skky> maxxist: that didn't work...
<maxxist> Skky where is the file located and do you have permissions to it
<Oprtz> ubuntu ultiamte in not FREE OS ?
<Slart> Oprtz: I don't think it's free as in only open source, free apps..
<Skky> it's located in my folder on a remote computer which I have a ssh connection to (yes I have permissions) I want to DL it to my local desktop
<Slart> Oprtz: I don't think it costs money though
<Slart> Oprtz: but this isn't the place to ask about ubuntu ultimate.. I'm sure they have a site somewhere with info
<N-A> kitche: So the NT bootloader handles ntfs for the kernel?
<maxxist> Skky you need to sftp into the machine.  and then use standard ftp commands to get it
<Oprtz> Slart: so wat is the difference between ubuntu 8.10 and ultiamte ubuntu ?
<kitche> N-A: your still not getting what I m saying the image does not touch NTFS
<maxxist> Skky pm me
<Oprtz> Slart: ok sorry my fault
<Slart> Oprtz: once again.. ask the ubuntu ultimate people
<kitche> Oprtz: ask the ultimate ubuntu people since th
<kitche> Oprtz since it's not official ubuntu
<x-kent> anyone know how can I completely blacklist a module ?
<Oprtz> oki
<neozen> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Slart> x-kent: there's a file.. /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I think that lists modules that are blacklisted
<maxxist> N-A you used wubi for running ubuntu?
<N-A> kitche: I know I'm not getting what you're saying, I wouldn't be asking if I got it. The image resides on an NTFS partition, ergo something must read and write to the ntfs partition to be able to run anything from that image. And I expected that to be the linux/ntfs-3g
<Slart> ah.. a blacklist factoid.. nice
<x-kent> Slart, I added "blacklist rt73usb" but it's still gets loaded once I plugin the card
<kitche> N-A: no
<Slart> x-kent: I'm not sure if you need a reboot to make it "stick"
<x-kent> Slart, reboot didn't help...
<N-A> kitche: No? how is ntfs integrity maintained then?
<maxxist> N-A integrity is maintained by not playing with your ntfs partition information.
<N-A> maxxist: No, I have problems with ntfs/vmware though, and I was trying to figure out how ubuntu installed with wubi had decent performance when vmware accessing ntfs files locks for minutes at a time
<kitche> N-A: the NT Bootloader loads the image(the image does not touch the NTFS filesystem) the NT Bootloader understands NTFS
<x-kent> how can I prevent a module from loading if it's already in blacklist file but still loads up ?
<maxxist> N-A hmm
<N-A> maxxist: but the image is in the ntfs partition right?
<maxxist> N-A yes
<maxxist> N-A but it doesnt see it like that.
<maxxist> N-A its weird.  i am just going to stop talking about this cause i cant even explain it.
<Oprtz> is there any other program other than truecrypt? its difficult to understand
<biberao> hello
<Slart> Oprtz: I don't think there's anything else that does what truecrypt does
<N-A> kitche: it loads the image, where? Into memory? Obviously not, so then what? It fakes the physical structure and tells linux that the physical disc is the image? So the image can't grow? and is a raw disc on disc, and in the ntfs a fixed reserved area?
<biberao> how can i get a guided xorg.conf generated?
<kitche> N-A: it acts like a hard drive
<Slart> Oprtz: I'm almost sure there isn't anything easier out ther
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> are you supposed to really understand the internals of it?
<kitche> N-
<maxxist> N-A that sounds about right.
<kitche> N-A: I would tell you just go read up about Wubi it's all explained on it's page
<Oprtz> n8tuser: is there any guide how to use truecrypt?
<sushiX>  i searched VirtualBox in synaptic package manager i got a lot of options which one should i choose to install it
<N-A> kitche: will do, thx though :)
<maxxist> sushiX I suggest the .deb from virtualbox.org
<Slart> !info virtualbox-ose | sushiX
<ubottu> sushix: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6137 kB, installed size 20720 kB
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> what exactly are you looking for? if you want the source, im pretty it can be had..
<maxxist> sushiX sorry i take it back.  it seems the repo package is up to date
<Oprtz> n8tuser: i want to learn truecrypt, how to USE it, its difficult
<sushiX> thanks a lot guys will check it
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> btw, being from a country that is not allowed access to some cryptologic codes, you may not be able to have full access
<N-A> kitche: Still leaves me with my problem though. I don't see these lockups in nautilus. I can copy files to/from read/stream fine from my ntfs partition in nautilus and with media programs, extract archives and whatnot, and with good performance, so I don't see why vmware shouldn't work decently with it?
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> maybe you can try aes
<Slart> Oprtz: have you checked the truecrypt site? they have tutorials and everything
<Oprtz> Slart: i haven't, i have to chcke
<Oprtz> brb
<pim> Will running yakuake, which needs kde packages to run, bog my gnome system down?
<Slart> pim: I don't think so
<shams> i install apache2, php5, libapache2-mod-php5 and apache started. but i can't execute a php file. why? help me, please.
<evan__> do i need virtualbox from the official site tyo have usb support?
<a-9> Hello.
<J2daosh> how can i restart the wifi device?
<J2daosh> and the ethernet device?
<J2daosh> without restarting the laptop...
<n8tuser> shams-> this is ubuntu support not really apache or php, you may try their channel
<crik91> hi
<shams> J2daosh: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ruler> compiz is
<ruler> AMAZING :)
<J2daosh> ok, i think i may have goofed my dns
<ruler> Vista is a fucking effect joke compared to that :)
<J2daosh> i cant get to google.com
<Daejeo> Nov 20 04:57:19 voip imap[3952]: SQUAT failed to open index file
<hajar> excuse me can any body tell me how to solve this message (dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. )
<Daejeo> Nov 20 04:57:19 voip imap[3952]: SQUAT failed to open index file
<crik91> I'm sorry, I don't speak english very well...I have a laptop toshiba satellite a60-332...the audio doesn't work!can you help me please?
<Daejeo> Nov 20 04:57:19 voip imap[3952]: SQUAT failed to open index file
<J2daosh> but i can get to half my repos....... that dsound like a dns issue?
<maxxist> ruler love the excitement.  but must not drop f bombs
<Daejeo> any one help : Nov 20 04:57:19 voip imap[3952]: SQUAT failed to open index file
<n8tuser> !language | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<J2daosh> hajar: drop to a terminal and type in that command
<keymoo> hajar: i have the same issue
<a-9> I have to do an /etc/init.d/networking restart every time I start ubuntu in order to get the networking up. I guess I only have to do something like update-rc.d -f network defaults. Any help would be appreciated.
<crik91> n8tuser, you speak with me?
<n8tuser> a-9-> can you post in pastebin your interfaces file?
<n8tuser> !it | crik91->
<jagodragon> can some one tell me how to unlock the db for adept please
<J2daosh> jagodragon: sudo
<keymoo> harjar: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986391
<crik91> n8tuser, they can't help me for this problem I need international support
<Pici> !aptfix | jagodragon
<J2daosh> IE - 'sudo apt-get install $package'
<ubottu> jagodragon: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hajar> <J2daosh i try it but it dispaly (requested operation requires superuser privilege
<hajar> )
<xetsus> hi guys =) someone can help me pls
<Pici> !ask | xetsus
<ubottu> xetsus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuser> crik91-> no guarantee, state your problem and anyone that can assist will help you
<a-9> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74470/
<keymoo> hajar: precede it with sudo
<J2daosh> hajar: sudo dpkg etc
<keymoo> harjar: or see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986391
<icqnumber_> i get this error: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Spasysheep> why doesn't "sudo chown -R david:david *" work?
<icqnumber_> do i need to add gpg file manually?
<n8tuser> a-9-> looks okay to me, what is the issue again?
<xetsus> how to solve the problem with the legacy nvidia drivier in xubuntu 8.10
<a-9> n8tuser: When I start ubuntu, I just can't connect to google or any thing until i do an /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<maxxist> xetsus need more info.....
<J2daosh> Spasysheep: what drectory are you doing that on?
<icqnumber_> do i need to add gpg file manually? and if so where is it...
<Spasysheep> J2daosh I'm in /media/DATA/Music
<n8tuser> a-9-> what is in front of this hosts? can you elaborate on your network layout? from your host towards your ISP ?
<J2daosh> if its a cd its gonna be read only. you cant change perms on that
<swmiller6> I have a acer extensa 5420 with a 5 - 1 card reader. The reader works for sd memory cards but I can not get my xd cards to load. can anyone here point me in the right direction?
<Spasysheep> J2Adaosh no, sparate DATA partition
<J2daosh> ok
<J2daosh> try 'sudo chown -R david *
<Spasysheep> J2daosh brb phone
<a-9> n8tuser: There is just a modem/router between that ubuntu box and the web.
<J2daosh> lol me too
<a-9> n8tuser: update-rc.d -f networking defaults System startup links for /etc/init.d/networking already exist.
<Genius> pozz
<patrik> Hi, I'm setting up a VPN with Ubuntu Server 8.10. What do you guys recommend? IPSec or PPTP?
<jgjones> Greetings all.
<hajar> keymoo ,  J2daosh  thanks so much
<J2daosh> np
<crik91> I have a laptop toshiba satellite a60-332...the audio doesn't work!when I'm booting appears: atiixp: codec reset timeout...my sound card names IXP, it's manufacturer by ATI
<keymoo> hajar: no prob - i just fixed my issue at the same time :-)
<jgjones> I have an issue with Network Manager where it does not save the "System Setting" when I tick the box (it remain unticked). Wireless works fine. Wireless is a Belkin USB wireless and running xubuntu 8.10
<Omoikane__> Adobe release an alpha of their flash player for 64 bit linux? I down loaded it and it's a .so not sure how to install or if I can install it.
<n8tuser> a-9-> do me a favor, after you reboot, paste the contents of that interfaces file and then after you do a networking restart
<n8tuser> a-9-> basically comparing the before and after settings
<jgjones> Cannot find any error messages that tells me why it cannot keep the system setting box ticked (and thus allow computer to automatically join the wireless network at bootup)
<a-9> n8tuser: It'll take a little. Just hold on for some minutes, please.
<Omoikane__> Adobe release an alpha of their flash player for 64 bit linux? I down loaded it and it's a .so not sure how to install or if I can install it.
<simond> Hi; I was wondering how I might compile just the linux-generic kernel image in 7.04, the default files seem to do everything, and I haven't found any controls to restrict it to a subset.
<wilsonnck> icqnumber: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<swmiller6>  I have a acer extensa 5420 with a 5 - 1 card reader. The reader works for sd memory cards but I can not get my xd cards to load. can anyone here point me in the right direction?
<palomer> hello, how do I make a movie about what's going on on my computer screen?
<maxxist> omoikane__  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<maxxist> omoikane__  /usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins
<swmiller6> palomer: install recordmydesktop
<Slart> Omoikane__: as always when you download stuff from somewhere on the net.. look for install instructions from that same site
<Bupsss> guys, whenever i restart, i have PCM audio always turned off
<Bupsss> is there a way to fix it?
<maxxist> omoikane__  copy to both.
<n8tuser> simond-> you can control which modules you want compiled via configure
<Genius> gays i`m firs time on ubuntu server can you tell me what this server is?
<simond> n8tuser: I meant -generic/-bigiron/etc
<J2daosh> its linux
<maxxist> lol
<Bullen> yo
<simond> it seems to be spending a lot of time doing the same compilation over again for different sub-architectures
<Bullen> anyone know a good program for easy conversions of DV to FLV?
<Bullen> video that is
<wos> can anyone tell me why i cant open a tar.gz file?
<HUNTER_byte> Is there a way to restart GNOME without logging out and closing all the programs?
<n8tuser> simond-> look at the results of the configure file and remove the ones you do not like
<maxxist> wos what are you trying to open it with?
<Great_Gatsby> i keep getting those annoying popup things that emulate windows messenger
<Great_Gatsby> how do i shut that off without turning javascript off
<wos> maxxist: i just double clicked it
<simond> n8tuser: or perhaps I'm mistaken, and it should take more than 3 hours to run on a core2?
<J2daosh> wos 'tar -vxf file /location/to/unzip_it' i believe should do it for you
<maxxist> wos what J2daosh said.
<om3> hi there
<J2daosh> why hello there
<Great_Gatsby> firefox wont let me install addons
<Great_Gatsby> i've removed it and reinstalled
<Great_Gatsby> still nothing
<n8tuser> simond-> it should not take that long, not sure what to tweak for core2
<simond> n8tuser: where would I find the 'configure' file you're referring to?
<Pici> wos: Its actually: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<Spasysheep> J2daosh back, sorry bout that
<om3> I've just bought a Dell Inspiron 1525 and I've tried to install ubuntu 8.10. After the moving-bar screen, I get a black screen and then this appears :Buffer I/O error on device sr0 Logical Block XXXXXX
<pim> How can I instruct apt to remove packages that no application depends on anymore?
<Pici> pim: apt-get autoremove
<J2daosh> ahh, i did miss the z
<n8tuser> simond-> what is your process in compiling? maybe we can start there
<J2daosh> my bad
<om3>  I've tried using noacpi nolapci acpi=off irqpoll and that did0nt work either
<Uplink> my sound is making buzz noises whenever i play something, anyone help?
<simond> n8tuser: make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --initrd --append-to-version=-custom1 kernel-image
<Uplink> pim: maybe remove all?
<pw-toxic> hi, im looking for a good mp3 player for ubuntu gnome
<Spasysheep> Uplink flat buzz, or does it fluctuate
<Bullen> any ffmpeg gurus here?
<maxxist> anyone know of an app that will use and play itunes shares (DAAP) on a network?
<Uplink> Spasysheep: like a radio buzz.... like bzzzzzzzzz on the background
<simond> n8tuser: sorry; first time I used: fakeroot debian/rules binary
<simond> n8tuser: after fetching the source via: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Spasysheep> Uplink: does it play the music, but with background noise, or  or just fuzz
<n8tuser> simond-> i dont know that style,  make-kpkg    typically its  configure  or xconfigure to select from the menu which module youd want compiled
<Uplink> Spasysheep: yes it plays the music.... the buzz sound only comes when any type of sound is playing...
<n8tuser> simond-> id re-read a tutorial on compiling a kernel if I were you
<Uplink> oh man compiling a kernel...
<Omoikane_> Adobe release an alpha of their flash player for 64 bit linux? I down loaded it and it's a .so not sure how to install or if I can install it.
<Genius> Where are you from?
<simond> n8tuser: that I'm already familiar with; I'm trying to figure out the ubuntu/debian way
<Spasysheep> Uplink: umm... sorry cant help you. although it your using ALSA, try "alsamixer" in the terminal (without quotes)
<pw-toxic> anyone got an alternative to rythmbox ?  this stupid program uses 400 MB of my ram
<Whabo> .
<Uplink> Spasysheep: tried that already
<IndyGunFreak> pw-toxic: if you don't mind installing KDE libs, Amarok is nice
<Whabo> pw-toxic  try amarok
<kane77> I am trying to test a connection to battle.net (I have Diablo 2 installed using wine) by using telnet to connect to port 6112 of europe.battle.net, but for unknown reason it closes my connection, how can I learn the reason for closing the connection?
<a-9> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74475/
<Genius> Gays is any of you are from Serbia?
<Spasysheep> J2daosh: why doesn't "sudo chown -c -R david:david *" work? not on a cd, and says it's worked, but dosen't
<J2daosh> try just using "sudo chown david *'
<J2daosh> see what that does for you
<n8tuser> a-9-> looks okay, is this a new install? 8.10 ?
<J2daosh> after that (assuming it works
<J2daosh> do a 'sudo chgrp david *'
<Bullen> anyone know what i need to install to make ffmpeg encode to FLV?
<J2daosh> holy crap, 8.10 takes forever to install...
<a-9> n8tuser: 8.04.
<IndyGunFreak> J2daosh: not really, 15min or so.
<Uplink> Bullen: oh boy... thats another level
<a-9> n8tuser: It is a month old.
<J2daosh> indy, im installing it right now and i have spent 15 minutes alone just trying to copy the files from the disk to the laptop
<Bullen> Uplink, explain please?
<Kl4m> Anyone here as experience with resizing big (>1TB) ext filesystems? how much time can it take? a day? 2 weeks?
<Spasysheep> J2daosh: nope
<Uplink> Bullen: thats something else... i do that on windows...
<Spasysheep> J2daosh: didn't work
<n8tuser> simond-> if you can reference this, an ubuntu way of compiling a kernel, there are no such step as make-dpkg   http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2
<Uplink> !sound
<Bullen> yeah, i have windows too... but i don't want to do shit on windows cause it sucks/i have to reboot every time :p
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<J2daosh> ok try 'sudo chown -R david *'
<Bullen> supposedly ffmpeg can convert dv to flv, but how?!
<IndyGunFreak> J2daosh: thats pretty unusual... i usually move about 40gigs worth of music and movies, in about 20min... after i install, how areyou installing?
<J2daosh> see if that changes them
<palomer> recordmydesktop keeps crashing
<palomer> is there an alternative?
<J2daosh> from the disc
<J2daosh> just the standard desktop kubuntu install
<swmiller6>  I have a acer extensa 5420 with a 5 - 1 card reader. The reader works for sd memory cards but I can not get my xd cards to load. can anyone here point me in the right direction?
<Bullen> Uplink, i try ffmpeg -i input.dv -f flv output.dv but it complains!
<Uplink> Bullen: try vixy.net
<IndyGunFreak> J2daosh: weird, took me about 15min w/ the Live CD, and about another 25 or so to move all my data to the drive after i installed.. then about another 20-30 installing various programs, repositories, etc, that i like to use.. about an hour i was right back where i was w/ hardy
<paul687> n8tuser: Hi I have been reading this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-security/43065-iptables-start-boot-debian3-1-a.html  check out last comment and code from "chipmonk" to add the pre-up /root/firewall.up  that does solve my problem to load the iptable config when rebooting the system right this is the script that I have now  http://paste.ubuntu.com/74477/ does this seems to be ok to you?
<Whabo> ubunttu is no good 4 me man i went and got tinyme
<Spasysheep> J2daosh: still not working
<Bupsss> guys help
<aik> saluton vim
<J2daosh> hmm
<Bupsss> 2 main problems....
<n8tuser> a-9-> also compare what you got for  ifconfig -a   before networking restart and after tosee if the interface is up or not
<Bullen> Uplink, no good, i want to do batch conversions
<Bupsss> PCM in audio mixer, is always off at startup
<Bupsss> what can i do?
<Genius> Is any from Serbia here?
<J2daosh> anyone know how to chown recursively on files that dont want to be chowned?
<swmiller6>  I have a acer extensa 5420 with a 5 - 1 card reader. The reader works for sd memory cards but I can not get my xd cards to load. can anyone here point me in the right direction? How do I see what modules are loaded?
<Uplink> Bullen: sorry i dont know about that
<a-9> n8tuser: I am going to try it later, because I have no time left for now. Thanks for your time.
<J2daosh> Spasysheep: go up a dir and see what the perms are
<pim> Thanks Pici
<Uplink> Spasysheep: i fixed it :]
<jgjones> I have an issue with Network Manager where it does not save the "System Setting" when I tick the box (it remain unticked). Wireless works fine. Wireless is a Belkin USB wireless and running xubuntu 8.10
<Bullen> Uplink, ok, thanks anywya :)
<Kl4m> J2daosh: only a superuser can chown, so there is no "don't want to be chowned"
<J2daosh> i think i might not be working because you have to be root just to get to the directory
<n8tuser> paul687-> i can only comment that yeah a pre-up to run a script is okay  but cant really spend time troubleshooting your iptables rules
<Uplink> Bullen: np... and btw, im not sure if ffmpeg can do what you want
<J2daosh> kl4m he is sudoing it and it wont chown
<Spasysheep> J2daosh: the whole partition belongs to root
<J2daosh> i think that might be the problem then
<Bullen> mm, ok, well, i'll have a look around
<n8tuser> paul687-> also there is iptables-save  command, look into those
<sgraham> when you mount something with gvfs, where does it actually mount it in the system?
<J2daosh> if you cant get to the files as your user, i dont think it will let you chown them to a user that cant even get access there
<hwilde> Hi I am trying to ssh to a remote computer, but I am getting this error:  "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"    any suggestions?  It was working yesterday.
<J2daosh> but i could just be talking out my butt
<paul687> n8tuser:  no problem the only thing that I did is to add the rules you dictated yesterday to me and flush everything when I start up
<Kl4m> J2daosh: read only filesystem? file ownership not supported (FAT)?
<paul687> n8tuser: will do
<J2daosh> kl4m, its Spasysheep that is having the problem. he says the whole partition is owned by root
<J2daosh> but he is trying to chown files 3 dirs into it
<J2daosh> for a user that doesn't hae access to them
<sgraham> i need to get to some files with quanta, and i dont have the entire kde desktop installed (no kio slave so nothing to handle sftp protocol) so i cant use the file browser with sftp.  But i do have gvfs installed in the desktop (gnome) so it appears to use fuse to mount things through ssh.  I just dont know where it mounts them to?
<J2daosh> Spasysheep: go to the dir and just 'sudo chmod 666 *'
<Genius> Can some games to work on ubuntu ?
<J2daosh> that would give all uses access to the music files
<aldarsior> Hello, I just installed 8.10 on a user's box, and I found out that he has an ATi card. How do I get it working with dual head?
<Saparos> lexmark-drivers  <3
<Saparos> http://mouhez.net/paska/Voittaja.png
<fosco_> !swap > fosco_
<ubottu> fosco_, please see my private message
<mtinman1> hwilde: Sounds like the ssh server is running, do you have physical access to the remote host?
<hwilde> mtinman1, no :(   what if I did tho
<Pici> !games | Genius
<Schenker80> k
<ubottu> Genius: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Schenker80> k
<liz> does anybody have experience with OTRS on ubuntu server 7
<liz> ?
<Genius> Pici tnx
<Spasysheep> J2daosh: all the files have 666 perms, but I don't seem to be able to own the partition. it's NTFS, if that makes a difference
<mtinman1> hwilde: I have run into that problem in the past, and the only way I found to fix it was to restart sshd
<J2daosh> wait
<J2daosh> its a dualboot system and your trying to change perms on a NTFS volume?
<nintendork32> i updated while running firefox and now i get an error when opening firefox
<nintendork32> i didnt know that it contained a firefox update
<Nikon_> Genius
<Nikon_> Genius
<Pici> Spasysheep: Remount the filesystem and specify in fstab the uid and gid of whomever you want to be the owner.
<J2daosh> you cant actually change the perms f the files, just the mount point
<Spasysheep> J2daosh no, not dualboot any more - winXP was deleted, but I can't change DATA to ext3 because linux won't resize ntfs
<J2daosh> yeah what pici said
<Pici> Spasysheep: i.e: -o uid=1000, gid=1000, umask=022
<Nikon_> Genius
<n8tuser> sgraham-> does your system even support gvfs ?
<Genius> Nikon
<Genius> there isn`t any people from Serbia
<sgraham> well ya i can connect to remote systems via, ssh...
<sgraham> and ...well hmmm
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sgraham> i mean i mount remote systems and it creates a mountpoint somenwere
<Spasysheep> Pici: ??? I don't know fstab that well
<Nikon_> Genius english man :))))
<Nikon_> xxaxaa
<jgjones> Network-manager - cannot save "system-setting" state at all, how to fix? Xubuntu 8.10
<Pici> Spasysheep: Is there currently a line in fstab for that filesystem?
<Spasysheep> Pici: yes, /dev/sda5 /media/DATA ntfs-3g force 0 0
<n8tuser> jgjones-> i believe there is a bug reported for that..i dont have a link to it though
<nintendork32> i updated while running firefox and now i get an error when opening firefox, i tried reinstalling ut with synaptic too
<sgraham> i can browse the folders of the server.  right in gnome, but..well i cant open those in quanta becaue quanta needs more kde...componants installed i believe. (the kio server to be precise)
<tss_erico> hello ... does anybody knows if named stores the cached information in somefile? Following the ubuntu doc i'm able to verify, with dig, that cache nameserver is working, but i'd like to observe caching content ...
<_mak> how can i copy files over the local network keeping the owners, groups and permissions?
<Ariana-> tss_erica arp tables?
<bugiam> list
<Proteque> hello
<Ariana-> tss_erico arp tables?
<Proteque> I have tried googled a bit around on the web for some unofficial packages of etoile for ubuntu. does anyone know if/where that exists?
<Pici> Spasysheep: So, if you want it to be owned by the first user that Ubuntu creates, change it to:  /dev/sda5 /media/DATA ntfs-3g force,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022 0 0
<hwilde> mtinman1, the machine has been rebooted multiple times
<Pici> Spasysheep: then umount the device, then sudo mount -a  (to save you from rebooting)
<Spasysheep> Pici: Thanks, can you re-mount from fstab without re-booting?
<mtinman1> hwilde: check here, might be helpful... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5356031
<Spasysheep> Pici: ah ok
<hwilde> mtinman1, thanks but not a known hosts issue :)
<tss_erico> Ariana hum ... well ... i don't think so ... :-/
<Spasysheep> Pici: works perfectly, thanks
<Pici> Spasysheep: great
<conley> Hi, I'm using intrepid ibex, and I'm having some really weird problems.  Thunderbird, pidgin, firefox, konversation...all of these hang when I try to start them.  And when I start them from the command line, I don't get any output, useful or not.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I've already tried moving all my hidden configuration files.
<adityag> how to extract a foo.tar.gz2 file ?
<Bax_> is there a distro of ubuntu, like xubuntu, but that can work on a computer with 160 MB RAM?
<IndyGunFreak> Proteque: what is etoile?
<Pici> adityag: gz2? or bz2?
<tss_erico> does anybody have an additional suggestion? thanks in advance
<Spasysheep> how to re-size an NTFS partition without installing windoze?
<adityag> Pici: sorry bz2
<Pici> adityag: tar xjvr file.tar.bz2
<Proteque> IndyGunFreak: gnustep based desktopsystem
<Schenker80> guys i am going to install Ubuntu version 6.  Now, I have Mac OS X Installed on the computer that I am going to be installing ubuntu on but I am not too worried about losing information.  With this in mind do I need to make a partition on my hard drive during the installation?
<nintendork32> adityag: GNome opens it for you though
<Kl4m> Spasysheep: gparted, the gnome partition editor, can resize NTFS since Ubuntu 8.04
<Dominik2> Schenker80 why v 6?
<IndyGunFreak> Proteque: never heard of it.. sorry
<erUSUL> Schenker80: version 6 from 2006 ??
<Spasysheep> Kl4m: not on my machine - spews out an error
<Schenker80> because version 6 is apparently is the only one that supports Power PC
<nintendork32> adityag: GNome opens it for you though
<Proteque> IndyGunFreak: http://etoileos.com/etoile/
<nintendork32> i updated while running firefox and now i get an error when opening firefox, i tried reinstalling ut with synaptic too
<Schenker80> is this not right?
<IdleOne> nintendork32, what error?
<Kl4m> Spasysheep: When, and what error?
<Pici> Schenker80: 6.06 has good ppc support
<adityag>  Pici: nintendork32: getting error, "tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option"
<adityag>  nintendork32: i am using SSh
<nintendork32> IdleaOne nvm i had another one still open :D
<omenek> Hi, got a q: How to downgrade wget?
<Schenker80> Pici:  that's the one I am downloading now
<spion> So why some symbolic links (e.g. those to gcc) in /usr/bin have rwxrwxrwx permissions? Is this usual?
<Schenker80> hopefully i can get it working
<Pici> adityag: Don't put the dash between tar and the arugments I gave you
<Schenker80> should I just let the installation format and partitiion my harddrive automatically?
<spion> example: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2007-12-14 03:02 /usr/bin/cc -> /etc/alternatives/cc
<IdleOne> Schenker80, yes. it will ask you if the partitons it wants to create are ok
<Schenker80> cool
<omenek> Hmm, someone knows how to   d o w n g r a d e   w g e t ?
<ghaith> how can i remove nautilus from the defautl startup session? or maybe several programs, i'm trying to get my gnome startup applications start with e17, so i get the network manager,sound and bluetooth but when i start the gnome-daemon-settings it also replaces my desktop
<n8tuser> !patience | omenek
<ubottu> omenek: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adityag> Pici: there is no dash in this cmd "﻿tar xjvr file.tar.bz2"
<IdleOne> !patience > omenek
<ubottu> omenek, please see my private message
<Pici> adityag: xjvf not xjvr
<quilzo> omenek: remove it, get an older release, compile the older release, install the older release
<hwilde> !downgrade | omenek
<ubottu> omenek: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<J2daosh> he isn't trying to downgrade his os, just wget
<diffred> anyone recommends me any cool app for ubuntu
<omenek> quilzo: how i remove it? cause when i write apt-get remove wget it wants to remove sth more than only wget
<quilzo> diffred: specifically ubuntu?
<quilzo> omenek: ah tricky
<hwilde> diffred, goto System->Admin->Synaptic   there are plenty of programs
<quilzo> omenek: you could of course install the older release _over_ the newer one
<quilzo> omenek: I don't know how that affects dpkg though
<erUSUL> diffred: aplications→Add/Remove
<quilzo> let's see
<angel_> Hi, just wondering is there any bulk video splitter for ubuntu?
<omenek> quilzo: and how to do that? i tried dl'in that older ver i want and compiling it, but it errors at make
<quilzo> omenek: you probably lack dev-packages
<angel_> Hi, just wondering is there any bulk video splitter for ubuntu?
<ghaith> omenek, don't remove wget.. you'll regret that, many scripts in the system use it, i dont' know for dpkg but some distros use it as the defautl download manager, if you want to downgrade it see the options in synaptic, you have the option to install a specific version
<quilzo> ghaith: he wants to install an older release
<mitsOS_> orea
<quilzo> omenek: why an older one btw?
<mitsOS_> ton ekana alla ke pali den mpeni sto home
<ghaith> quilzo, yes i know, but if he tries to remove the newone first it'll mess up
<omenek> quilzo: the 1.10 ver supports dl'in from rapidshare :P
<omenek> quilzo: and the newer one has problems with loggin
<ghaith> you can try installing the older version in a seperate directory
<quilzo> ghaith: if he downloaded the source for the older one first, was able to remove wget without apt whining about dependencies, then compiled and installed wget, I see no obvious problems
<ghaith> download a bin for it, extract somewhere in your home and use it with ./wget
<sgraham> n8tuser, yes it supports it but when use the gui   ie..(Places-> connect to server) method of connecting to a server,  if i look in the .gvfs dir it shows nothing even thoug i am able to browser the directorys via the shortcut on my desktop.
<sgraham> its pretty frustrating
<ghaith> quilzo, yeah that could work
<sgraham> i know it has to mount it somewhere and everything i have found says it mounts it to /home/username/.gvfs/  But i dont see anything there.
<omenek> OK, so i remove wget by synaptic, then compile the older ver from source, is that it?
<n8tuser> sgraham-> what is gvfs  for which os?
<omenek> But that doesnt work, i cant remove wget without removin other progs
<quilzo> omenek: I still suggest installing wget OVER what you have now
<wolfie2x> guys need some help on evolution + google calendar sync
<omenek> quilzo: ok, but exactly how? (sry im a real newbie)
<omenek> quilzo: i got the ver i want in tar.gz
<omenek> quilzo: what do i need to do now
<wolfie2x> i added the google calendar to evolution but it doesn't work offline
<quilzo> omenek: we'll do this in query, as not to pollute the channel
<wolfie2x> it's not true sync!??
<omenek> quilzo: k
<mikebeecham> hi..how do I install .rpm files?
<erUSUL> !rpm | mikebeecham you should not
<ubottu> mikebeecham you should not: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ghaith> mikebeecham, alien
<mikebeecham> pants...I just spent ages downloading VMWare
<mikebeecham> and it's in rpm
<wilstone> anyone feeling patient enough to help me with probs with my comp freezing since I installed ubuntu?
<faryshta> mikebeecham, to isntall vmware just do:
<Dominik2> wilstone: ram?
<faryshta> sudo apt-get install vmware
<Dominik2> wilstone: swap?
<wolfie2x> faryshta: is vmware free?
<ghaith> faryshta, will that install the workstation?
<conrad_> hey guys, anyone sort of know how to use mdadm?
<wolfie2x> faryshta: i'm not very happy with my VirtualBox
<mikebeecham> faryshta: E: Coun d't find package vmware
<faryshta> wolfie2x, so far I know yes.
<wilstone> i think its the nvidia card
<faryshta> ghaith, I haven't installed
<ghaith> wolfie2x, vmware-server is free
<wilstone> happens mostly with flash
<faryshta> mikebeecham, my bad, the package names is vmware-package
<faryshta> try to find it on synaptic also.
<wolfie2x> ghaith: what's the difference? can i use it instead of virtualbox?
<wolfie2x> ghaith: to run XP?
 * rootrot Anyone know an alternative to frostwire? frostwire crashes on me :(
<mikebeecham> wolfie2x: yes
<shehabelkadi> dear ubuntu people... :) can anyone help me with the nvidia resolution problem
<SpriteSODA> plz chheck this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987344
<Dominik2> ghaith: why run XP?
<Non-Orthodox> shehabelkadi: what is your problem?
<P> for someone who is already developing on windows and want to build his stuff on linux, what do you recommend ?
<ghaith> wolfie2x, mainly yes, it's fast and has most of the features, something you might miss is sharedfolders but you can setup file sharing
<Dominik2> ghaith: use wine
<mikebeecham> i'm going to install it to use Photoshop CS3
<P> kdevelop or codeblocks or anything else ?
<jimmy_> Hey guys!
<ghaith> Dominik2, who said i am?
<faryshta> rootrot, try limewire
<IV30> hello
<shehabelkadi> everytime i install, I get only 640x480, and I am totally new to linux
<om3> I've just bought a Dell Inspiron 1525 and I've tried to install ubuntu 8.10. After the moving-bar screen, I get a black screen and then this appears :Buffer I/O error on device sr0 Logical Block XXXXXX
<ghaith> wolfie2x, i think virtualbox is faster though
<danbhfive> SpriteSODA: try wicd
<om3> help pls
<wolfie2x> ghaith: vm doesn't have shared folders!?? r u sure?
<meoblast001> what vnc server is ubuntu preinstalled with?
<Non-Orthodox> shehabelkadi: uhm, I see... what nvidia card is yours? and what kind of monitor?
<danbhfive> SpriteSODA: and if wicd works better, file a bug report against network-manager
<ghaith> wolfie2x, not the server, or as far as i remember.. the workstation does, also has several better features that i cant' remember/dont' use
<wolfie2x> ghaith: yeah it's faster.. but it crashes quite a bit on me ..
<Non-Orthodox> and what max resolution can it support?
<shehabelkadi> the monitor is SUN microsystem 20" and I suspect is the problem... and the Card is FX5200
<nainbierophile> re
<Non-Orthodox> LCD or CRT?
<Dominik2> ghaith: I guess I missunderstood
<shehabelkadi> CRT
<Non-Orthodox> well, it is probably the xorg.conf file
<giusef> Hi all, I have a problem with my broadcom and b43 wifi driver... It's loaded successfully but cannot scan, connect, etc. Any link?
<Non-Orthodox> are you using the nvidia driver?
<faryshta> om3 there is a mail-list special for Dell, you can get OFFICIAL support there, just google Ubuntu dell mail-list
<conrad_> what do i type to see all my drives and how big they are?
<ghaith> Dominik2, no problem, and i use wine/crossover to get most of my windows work done, awesome software
<conrad_> cat /proc/diskstats is a little cumbersome
<Non-Orthodox> shehabelkadi: also, you are using 8.10, right?
<shehabelkadi> no... the one that I have to enable from the use hardware thing
<om3> ok thans faryshta
<mikebeecham> faryshta: I've just installed vmware, but cant find it in my menus anywhere...do I need to restart X?
<shehabelkadi> using 8.10
<ghaith> mikebeecham, you have to be in the vmware group, and you have to restart X yes
<ddgoose> dang, avant-window-navigator is sweet
<rmn> erUSUL, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/300090
<wolfie2x> ghaith: corssover is not free right?
<faryshta> mikebeecham, I have never install vmware, so I don't know how it works, sorry.
<Non-Orthodox> shehabelkadi: well, if you have enabled it, then that is the nvidia driver :)
<mikebeecham> ok..will try...brb
<ghaith> wolfie2x, no, but it's worth every penny
<SpriteSODA> wicd?
<rmn> erUSUL, now if I only remembered where I left the casing for the RAM-module
<wolfie2x> ghaith: that much better than plain wine?
<Non-Orthodox> shehabelkadi: I had big problems fixing my resolution too. what is the max resolution your monitor/video card support?
<SpriteSODA> if i try wicd
<shehabelkadi> 1600x1200 at 70hz
<Non-Orthodox> ok
<SpriteSODA> should i uninstall the drivers i installed with ndiswrapper?
<Non-Orthodox> I will try to get you a xorg.conf file...
<Non-Orthodox> just a sec
<erUSUL> rmn: :| good luck with the bug report maybe your issue is resolved
<wolfie2x> anybody here sync google calendar with evolution?
<ghaith> wolfie2x, if you're installing it in an office, or if you just like better management it is, it gives you a graphical interface, has support and when they say a software works with crossover it just works (it will also work in wine but with tweaks)
<wolfie2x> ghaith: ok
<binMonkey> SpriteSODA: wicd just handles the network.  you need thhe drivers to make the wireless card work.
<SpriteSODA> oh
<rmn> erUSUL, can't think of much else to add.  i don't think it'll ever be fixed - to odd a problem.  maybe if I install *two* extra modules. but as it is I have never passed the 1GB used-mark (as far as i remember)
<binMonkey> SpriteSODA: is your wireless working now?
<SpriteSODA> so you think my problem is the networking app and not the driver?
<SpriteSODA> i have to boot to ubuntu to check that out :D
<JonathanEllis> How do I get grep to search for files containing either theresa or betty in my home directory or any sub directory? Thanks in advance!
<binMonkey> i don't know.  i just saw you ask about wicd.
<SpriteSODA> will do in a moment
<rmn> erUSUL, thanks for making it possible to pinpoint the problem, and to allow for that amount of information to be filed.
<mikebeecham> well that didnt work
<mikebeecham> no sign of vmware
<SpriteSODA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987344
<erUSUL> rmn: well they most likely will ask for "lspci -vvn" output and the like but you can add that later
<neozen> JonathanEllis: I tend to use egrep with situations where I need an or
<SpriteSODA> following to this some guy recommended using wicd
<ghaith> mikebeecham, you're in the vmware group? try alt+f2 and type vmware
<wolfie2x> anybody! somebody! pls! google calendar + evolution?
<Arceus> Hello, I've just order one of the new Ubuntu Desktop CD's :D, When I put it in it starts load and die after a while when the X starts, Yes I've got a ATI card but is there anyway to install ubuntu from that CD? I cant burn the alternative CD right now :(
<JonathanEllis> neozen: Thanks. I will check the manpage. Just on the off-chance, do you know how to get it to search sub-directories?
<mikebeecham> ghaith: sorry, but I'm a fairly new lui
<JackWinter> anyone know if 8.10 has a later alsa than 8.04 ?
<Non-Orthodox> shehabelkadi: try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699886
<mikebeecham> **linux user...dont know what you mean by 'vmware group'
<neozen> JonathanEllis: you'll want to use the -R flag to search recursively
<Non-Orthodox> he had similar issues... I bet you can fix it by fixing your xorg.conf file
<mikebeecham> ..and when I typed that in alt+f2...couldn't find it
<ghaith> go in user administration
<wolfie2x> :(
<Non-Orthodox> to view your xorg.conf file type this in a terminal:
<shehabelkadi> thnx non-orthodox
<ghaith> mikebeecham, ^^
<binMonkey> SpriteSODA: errr.  i don't know.  wait a while till someone who REALLY  knows about wireless answers you.  it could be the driver or it could be the network application.
<rmn> erUSUL, right. I looked at that yesterday, but i couldn't interpret anything useful out of it.  no huge red flags, but maybe some useful address info for those who know their stuff
<Non-Orthodox> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ghaith> mikebeecham, select your user, and click properties
<Non-Orthodox> dont change anything before reading xorg.conf manual
<mikebeecham> ghaith: ok?
<Non-Orthodox> just say man xorg.conf to read it
<erUSUL> rmn: well the lspci is to just look at io adreses and the like... noone by a kernel developer can see red flags there XD
<SpriteSODA> i cant find a different driver to try :S
<mikebeecham> ghaith: everything under user priv* and Advanced is greyed out
<AlabamaHit> I have .64 bit ...flash is not installed....does it not install with ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ghaith> mikebeecham, and see if there's anything relevant, i dont' have it here (vmware) but i used to have it on an older installation
<SpriteSODA> the only place i found is driverguide.com and i cant DWL from there
<JonathanEllis> neozen: thanks. So I presume I specify filename as /home/*.* and use -R? Can I get it to just list file names rather than every line?
<ghaith> mikebeecham,  there's an unlock button on the first screen click it
<Non-Orthodox> shehabelkadi: upload your xorg.conf file to pastebin.org so I can take a look and try to fix it for you
<neozen> JonathanEllis: egrep -R "theresa|betty" /home/JonathanEllis
<mikebeecham> the only thing I can see is in priv* and I can "Use VirtualBox"
<ghaith> ok ignore that, go in Manage Groups
<JonathanEllis> neozen: Thanks
<neozen> JonathanEllis: in linux filespec for all files is * ... no .* needed
<mikebeecham> ghaith: ok
<mikebeecham> there
<kharloss> hi there. if there is any  ebox user . can  i manage my apache2 server from ebox interface ? can i add easily vhosts and other stuff from it`s interface ? i search their forum but i can`t found any infos
<ghaith> find a group called vmware
<ghaith> @ mikebeecham
<mikebeecham> there is none...only vbox (which I installed this morning)...no vmware group
<neozen> JonathanEllis: you're welcome
<Arceus> Hello, I've just order one of the new Ubuntu Desktop CD's :D, When I put it in it starts load and die after a while when the X starts, Yes I've got a ATI card but is there anyway to install ubuntu from that CD? I cant burn the alternative CD right now :(
<ghaith> mikebeecham, that's weird, can you run vmware as root?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<mikebeecham> ghaith: sorry mate....how?  :(
<Dominik2> i Have a .bz archive can ubuntu not handle this?
<ghaith> sudo vmware
<scientes> my kernel installs but the post-install script errors and that make nvidia etc not build http://pastie.org/319095
<Non-Orthodox> can someone help me with drivers? I cannot change my wireless card driver from ndiswrapper to a better one that supports monitor mode...
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know if there is any automotive diagnostic or tuning software available for Linux? I want to try them out and prepare a list for automotive enthusiasts (VERY important). Thank you.
<neozen> Arceus: I'm going to say... no... you'll need the alternate cd if the graphical install goes poof before X displays
<IndyGunFreak> Dominik2: it should be able to, whats the bz file of.
<mikebeecham> command not found
<IndyGunFreak> Non-Orthodox: well whats the wireless device
<mikebeecham> can I just confirm that "sudo apt-get install vmware-package" actually installs vmware?
<ghaith> mikebeecham, i'm installign it here wait, i think that package is only a tool to install vmware
<Zzeiss> Tetracomm: Sorry, but I know of nothing.  Maybe google?
<mikebeecham> ghaith: sheesh
<Non-Orthodox> I already got a new driver for my wireless card. it's a rtl8187 from RealTek. I managed to compile it allright
<ghaith> mikebeecham, try vmware and tab
<Brandon_V33> when i've installed ubuntu and try to load in on my comp it shows error msg's
<Non-Orthodox> just that I cannot change from ndiswrapper to the new one for some reason
<Brandon_V33> anyone know why
<IndyGunFreak> Non-Orthodox: i'm not real familiar w/ realtek, other than i know its a pain.
<n00b> what error messages are you getting brandon
<mikebeecham> ghaith: this brings me back to my original point that I've downloaded vmware, which is in .rpm format
<Arceus> neozen: Okey thx, just  sad ubuntu doesnt start at all cuz of that drivers
<Tetracomm> Zzeiss: I can't find anything.
<Brandon_V33> umm
<IndyGunFreak> !realtek | Non-Orthodox
<ubottu> Non-Orthodox: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<mikebeecham> ghaith: what do you mean "try" vmware and tab?
<Brandon_V33> its like a bunch of things :\
<mikebeecham> sorry for being a noob
<AlabamaHit> I have .64 bit ...flash is not installed....does it not install with ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Brandon_V33> logical error I/0 and stuff
<AlabamaHit> also i tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<n00b> if you are going to run a virtual machine, ive found that virtualbox is a bit easier than vmware
<Dominik2> I want to delete old partitions and move the ubuntu partition to the front, am I better off formatting the entire disk and reinstalling ubuntu?
<AlabamaHit> say its installing nothing.
<Non-Orthodox> hehe, well, my problem isnt with the device. I got the driver. I just dont know how to change from ndiswrapper tot he new driver... I   dont really know how linux drivers work
<ghaith> mikebeecham, don't worry, we all start somewhere, type vmware in terminal and hit tab, probably twice
<erUSUL> AlabamaHit: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Non-Orthodox> I got the *.ko files I need in the wireless folder already...
<mikebeecham> ghaith: nothing happens
<AlabamaHit> erUSUL: i tried that, say nothing has been installed....like its already there.
<n00b> alabamahit - i believe you will need 32 bit to use flash unless its now available for 64 bit
<Non-Orthodox> IndyGunFreak: just dont know how to make the change...
<mikebeecham> n00b: I have it installed, but it does not run Photoshop CS4 very well, due to limitations on graphic acceleration
<erUSUL> AlabamaHit: then the flash player is installed
<ghaith> mikebeecham, hmm ok let my install finish then i'll try it
<AlabamaHit> erUSUL: flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<AlabamaHit> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mikebeecham> ok mate...sorry to put you to the trouble
<n00b> how much ram did you allocate for the virtual machine?
<AlabamaHit> erUSUL: if its is its not working.
<faryshta> AlabamaHit, AlabamaHit then it must be already installed,  try to restart firefox.
<Non-Orthodox> thanks ubottu, I am checking the link out
<erUSUL> AlabamaHit: shows up if you do about:plugins in firefox url bar ?
<faryshta> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<AlabamaHit> faryshta: thanks.
<AlabamaHit> erUSUL: Thanks :)
<faryshta> AlabamaHit, no problem.
<erUSUL> AlabamaHit: no problem
<Non-Orthodox> ubottu: I used this guide to compile the driver and all... just that in the end, I am still using ndiswrapper isntead of the new driver... maybe I lack a command?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Non-Orthodox> lol...
<ghaith> mikebeecham, what vmware are you installing btw? workstation or server, i usually use the .sh script they have
<adonis28859> hi i have problems installing xen on ubuntu desktop,i have attempted with ubuntu-xen-server and ubuntu-xen-desktop, after install all, configure it, reboot, and i choose xen kernel, but when all "seems" to be loaded ok (not wifi connection) screen turns black ,and i cant do nothing, neither change to another terminal (ctrl+alt+f2), some idea??? thanks
<mikebeecham> ghaith: workstation
<mikebeecham> the evaluation
<LoveGuru> ikonia: i checked the link which one u gave it to me.. but i didn't find anything related to IPV6
<gharz> guys, i've manually installed sun java... but every time i run java... it uses icedtea java instead of my sun java... and when i run update-alternatives --display java it doesn't detect my sun java?
<danbhfive> gharz: why didnt you use the package?
<Non-Orthodox> IndyGunFreak: I used this guide (http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04_Hardy_Heron#Option_2:_Compiling_Drivers_for_the_Supplied_Wireless_Card) to install the driver. Seriously, the issue isnt RealTek device. I think I miss some command to unload the ndiswrapper driver and load the new one. Do I?
<erUSUL> gharz: update-alternatives --display java only works with prepackaged java fromrepos
<neozen> gharz: did you install the deb package for sun java?
<erUSUL> gharz: why didn't you installed the sun-java6-* packages ???
<gharz> neozen, yes i've installed the deb package from sun
<neozen> gharz: ahh... from sun... that'd be your problem
<gharz> erUSUL, was just trying out installing sun java my own way and know how it feels to install it manually :(
<neozen> gharz: np
<n8tuser> erUSUL-> i dont think that is a restriction by update-alternatives -- to only use packages from repos
<neozen> gharz: I usually just overwrite the link in /usr/bin with one to my installed version
<faryshta> talking about java, someone knows how to compile anything using OpenJDK?
<faryshta> Specially Frostwire.
<gharz> neozen, i'm reading some tutorials on java in sun java website and some of the examples do not work beause, i think, i'm using icedtea java... is there any connection?
<neozen> gharz: and make sure my JAVA_HOME environment var is set properly
<fde> faryshta: uhhh.... gcj
<neozen> gharz: wouldn't know... never used icedtea
<erUSUL> n8tuser: well iameant properly designed deb packages that add themselves to the "alternatives framwork"...
<wos> can anyone tell me how to synchronize tomboy notes on the internet?
<DavidDaisyDuke> Do Atheros 5k cards work decently out of the box with this release?
<gharz> neozen, where do u set your JAVA_HOME so that everytime u boot ur machine it will point to the correct java?
<DavidDaisyDuke> Or should I fire up my printer and burn some CDs.
<TuxIce> I LIKE WOMEN!
<faryshta> fde, thanks for the tip I will find info.
<DavidDaisyDuke> SO DO I
<fde> TuxIce: liar
<neozen> wos: install fuse and tell tomboy to sync over ssh
<junyan> Junyan
<faryshta> DavidDaisyDuke, what card you have?
<neozen> wos: you'll need an ssh server somewhere to sync to
<DavidDaisyDuke> Ar5007 b/g
<faryshta> most atheros works, the ar242x series need the madwifi-hal
<neozen> wos: that's accessible by all the machines who's notes you want to have synchronized
<DavidDaisyDuke> Which isn't on the disk?
<faryshta> then after install Intrepid you will need to install the package build-essential and then compile and install the madwifi.
<wos> neozen you get my message?
<faryshta> let me find you the link
<Non-Orthodox_> stupid connection...
<adonis28859> hi i have problems installing xen on ubuntu desktop,i have attempted with ubuntu-xen-server and ubuntu-xen-desktop, after install all, configure it, reboot, and i choose xen kernel, but when all "seems" to be loaded ok (not wifi connection) screen turns black ,and i cant do nothing, neither change to another terminal (ctrl+alt+f2), some idea??? thanks
<neozen> wos: yeah
<badfish69> is there a way to disable the sound preview in nautilus?
<schelf> Non-Orthodox: i use the deb packages from http://boskastrona.ovh.org/index_en.html
<neozen> wos: you see all of mine?
<gharz> neozen, i'd appreciate if you can help me how to set my JAVA_HOME pointing to the correct java, which in my case is the sun java... please/
<faryshta> http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/ DavidDaisyDuke
<DavidDaisyDuke> Faryshta, did you ever know that you're my hero?
<wos> neozen no
<DavidDaisyDuke> You're everything I wish I could be.
<DavidDaisyDuke> (good at linux)
<wos> send again pls
<_mak> there is any good text about server backup?
<neozen> wos: well check your irc log
<neozen> wos: install fuse and tell tomboy to sync over ssh
<quilzo> _mak: what kind of backups?
<faryshta> DavidDaisyDuke, I can take some cash if you like jajaja. Na no problem bro.
<neozen> wos: you'll need an ssh server somewhere to sync to
<neozen> wos: that's accessible by all the machines who's notes you want to have synchronized
<Pichi> join # ubuntu-es
<keystr0k> Do any of you run Ubuntu on the new Macbook?
<n00b> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6212836 - can anyone help with finding those please
<neozen> wos: resent
<keystr0k> I have an IBM T400 but am interested in the new macbooks
<Non-Orthodox_> anyway, IndyGunFreak, any idea?
<neozen> wos: come to think of it... I think the package is actually sshfs
<schelf> Non-Orthodox: i use the deb packages from http://boskastrona.ovh.org/index_en.html
<neozen> wos: its been a while
<wos> !synchronize tomboy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jabop> Hello. I'm getting these errors when trying to update my machine. http://www.pastebin.ca/1261733
<jabop> My connection isn't behind a firewall, simply for testing this exact problem, so I don't know why it persists
<DavidDaisyDuke> Bot with low self-esteem itc
<jaccunio> guys  -  i want to repartition my disk. why after deleting partionons there are 3 separate 'unallocated' instead of one?
<wos> neozen there are many packages with teh name fuze. which one do i install?
<Non-Orthodox_> thanks alot schelf
<neozen> wos: its FUSE
<Non-Orthodox_> I gonna try it...
<quilzo> jabop: you're sure you apt-get update'd ?
<neozen> wos: you probably need sshfs
<wos> neozen same thing happens
<jabop> quilzo: that's using the update manager.
<schelf> Non-Orthodox: np :)
<web_knows> is there a command line tool for selecting a mirror from a list?
<_mak> quilzo: files, mysql
<ubd> hello i have installed oss. now i want alsa drivers back, please help me
<faryshta> jabop, seems like the US server fails.
<wos> neozen what do i put as the url to syncronize with?
<ghaith> mikebeecham, try the bundle instead of the rpm, if it fails then use alien to convert the rpm (sudo aptitude install alien and use it from command line), also vmware server is free so why use the workstation..
<wos> synchronize*
<faryshta> Try to select another server on synaptic package manager.
<Non-Orthodox_> gtg... thanks to everyone
<kimec> hi all, I have question about TV-out on geforce 4
<kimec> I'm running X.org 7.3 on ubuntu 8.04.
<kimec> When I type xrandr -q in terminal I can see only Screen 0: modelines but no information regarding S-VIDEO output. Is this the normal behavior, or am I missing something? According to this page http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=927&num=2 all the available outputs should be displayed. Any kind of hint would be appreciated
<ubd> hello i have installed oss. now i want alsa drivers back, please help me
<FloodBot2> kimec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubd> hello i have installed oss. now i want alsa drivers back, please help me
<neozen> wos: as I said... you need an ssh server somewhere that's accessible by you
<neozen> wos: ie... a free shell account or one on a home server
<neozen> wos: that's just the method I used
<wos> neozen where do i find a free shell account?
<jaccunio> guys  -  i want to repartition my disk. why after deleting partionons there are 3 separate 'unallocated' instead of one?
<quilzo> jabop: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg gets a 404
<neozen> wos: google
<quilzo> jaccunio: so you need to apt-get update to get a fresh repo
<neozen> wos: blinkenshell, freeshell.org, those are a few
<ubd> goddamn gay ubuntu users help me
<_mak> i want to keep the service 24/7, is a redundant machine my solution?
<jabop> quilzo: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/source/Sources.gz
<ryanakca> !patience > ubd
<ubottu> ubd, please see my private message
<jabop> that file is found, that's why i'm not sure what's up with the network
<slayton> udb the last thing that is going to get you help is insulting people
<wos> thanku
<neozen> wos: or just run a box @ home and sync to it
<neozen> wos: it'll need to have openssh-server installed on it
<slayton> udb try joining the alsa channel
<ubd> thanks slayton your not gay
<faryshta> jabop, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<jaccunio> quilzo: how can this help?
<quilzo> jabop: if so, it's a server-side problem
<faryshta> it doesn't work.
<faryshta> the server of security updates is down.
<neozen> wos: again... that's just the sync solution i used since it was easy for me
<slayton> udb and if i was?
<quilzo> jaccunio: I'm very sorry, that was meant for jabop
<neozen> wos: ymmv
<jabop> quilzo: strange, some files work. thanks though :)
<om3> hi can someone help me to install kibadock
<quilzo> jabop: ;)
 * babbibel est nouveau
<ubd> apt0get install kibadock
<Cluber> TERRY
<om3> just that
<mikebeecham> 2-1
<mikebeecham> bring it on!!!
<slayton> om3 what is kibadock?
<mikebeecham> *cough* off-topic!
<slayton> om3, did you get it from source?
<slayton> om3 have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127
<svippy> Is there a PS3 Ubuntu channel?
<svippy> Or do I have to ask in here?
<bk-bk> ubuntu-tr
<JonathanEllis> how do is use ls to show one file per line but only filename, not all the information ls -l provides? Thanks
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: ls -1
<d0nets> are there any media serving apps like orb for nix yet?
<HellB0y> Hi :)
<JonathanEllis> ﻿erUSUL: Thanks
<d0nets> serving/streaming
<slayton> svippy, did you try joining #ubuntu-ps3 ...  it saves time to try before you ask
<quilzo> om3: you have to check out the kiba-dock source
<svippy> slayton:  It could also have been #psubuntu
<svippy> I know, what a twist!
<svippy> But thanks, slayton.
<slayton> svippy, again its easy to try ;-)
<srikanth_> How to flush dns in ubuntu?
<om3> ubd that did not work what can i do
<slayton> om3 you _HAVE_ to install kibadock from source. it isn't in the repos
<slayton> see the post I left you
<ubd> om3 you are n00b
<om3> yea
<slayton> om3 did you read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127 ?
<om3> in nexuiz not
<om3> lol
<srikanth_> How to flush dns in ubuntu?
<slayton> !patients > srikanth_
<srikanth_> I am not able to clean the dns entries ... how to clear that ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients
<quilzo> srikanth_: sudo apt-get install nscd
<quilzo> srikanth_: or if it's already installed /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<srikanth_> quilzo, Hmm .. thank you working ..
<quilzo> srikanth_: ;)
<Genius> is any here from Serbia?
<Nikon_> Genius
<Nikon_> ma nema
<Genius> shto donja _
<raven> What is the name of the fuse development package on ubuntu?
<Genius> bedo
<Genius> :D
<mewshi> dear god there's a lot of people here
<Nikon_> nzm
<Nikon_> na krst mi normalno
<Nikon_> a ovde ne mogu da promenim
<Slayer> Hello
<Genius> Nikon_ mislis da si kole pa da ti daju half na kragujevcu
<raven> fuse dev package name on ubuntu plx
<Genius> xaxaxaxa xD
<quilzo> people, this is a support channel
<Slayer> Ah, I need support, kinda
<Nikon_> axxaxaxa
<Nikon_> da
<Slayer> Will th OS run on 512 ram?
<SpriteSODA> well the wicd didnt help :S
<n00b> slayer - yes it will
<raven> Slayer, yes
<raven> SpriteSODA, wicd saved my wifi :p
<Genius> Slayer,offcorse
<slayton> Slayer, yes but try Xubuntu
<SpriteSODA> lol
<slayton> Xubuntu will run better
<SpriteSODA> well mine is still wrecked
<Slayer> Where do I get Xubuntu?
<raven> google
<raven> !google slayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google slayer
<Genius> slayton i think not
<raven> lol..
<slayton> Slayer, some place
<raven> !google | slayer
<cak054> Results for slayer on Google:
<FloodBot2> raven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> slayer: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<cak054> --
<cak054> Results for | slayer on Google:
<cak054> --
<FloodBot2> cak054: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slayton> Slayer, sAme place, as ubuntu
<LjL> !google test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google test
<slayton> Genius, why not? It has lower system reqs requires less ram...
<cak054> Results for test on Google:
<cak054> --
<Slayer> Hm, which is better, Linux, or the U word I'll never remember how to spell
<raven> ------ What is the name of the FUSE development package on Ubuntu ------
<NeoProg> Hello
<quilzo> raven: try apt-cache search fuse | grep dev
<NeoProg> Is there a web monitor for kvm ?
<LjL> raven: won't "apt-cache search fuse devel" easily tell you?
<Genius> slayton you are right sorry :D
<raven> ljl, quilzo: ty, i kept trying apt-cache show, was confused :p
<Slayer> No answer?
<quilzo> hehe
<Genius> raven you are confused xD
<raven> indeed sir
<n00b> slayer - ubuntu is linux
<Slayer> And, does this OS have password protected users, just like XP?
<SpriteSODA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987344
<SpriteSODA> thought anyone?
<Slayer> Ah
<Genius> n00b yes
<n00b> slayer - yes it does
<Slayer> When was it re-named?
<Slayer> O.o
<Slayer> I've alway heard Linux
<Genius> Slaye 2004 :D
<slayton> Slayer, yes
<Nikon_> <n00b> slayer - ubuntu is linux
<Nikon_> axxaxax
<n00b> slayer - ubuntu is a sub division based off of linux - think windows - then xp vista etc
<Makdaam> hello
<eraggo> sup all
<Slayer> Alright, now to find Xubuntu
<grendal_prime> man this frustrating
<slayton> !linux | Slayer
<ubottu> Slayer: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Genius> n00b you are borring stopok?
<Slayer> Any certain files I should back up before clearing my C drive?
<n00b> borring stopok?
<woli> is there some kind of 'file-type creator' in ubuntu?
<slayton> Slayer, anything you want to keep
<NeoProg> re
<grendal_prime> gnome-gvfs is not fuse...i dont get it...its soooo bass ackwards.
<raven> n00b, i think he means "you are boring - stop, ok?"
<LjL> !give
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give
<n00b> slayer - back up everything you dont want to lose (music, videos, pictues)
<slayton> woli, what do you mean?
<Genius> raven yes that i want to say :D
<grendal_prime> is there some sort of front end to fuse i can use?
<Slayer> Will it come with Firefox pre-installed?
<quilzo> Slayer: specifically Linux is the "core" of the operating system, all software like a browser are in what they call "userland", different "distributions" (like ubuntu, arch, gentoo, debian, ...) have Linux as a core and have different ways of helping you install software and run services for example
<n00b> slayer - firefox AND open office come pre installed
<raven> firefox ftl
<NeoProg> is there a monitor board for kvm ?
<Slayer> ah, ok
<raven> seamonkey ftw
<woli> slayton: like you decide to make a new .book file type, so you put a webpage inside it, and when you double click it, it will open an html file
<woli> for example...
<woli> well, thats precisely what i want to make
<a1len> Hi guys. Can someone give me a hand.. I'm attempting to configure Mutt, and I'm trying to set up fetchmail... I'm a little lost on the tutorial. It says to save a couple lines of code in the home directory.. does it mean in the Mutt MUA directory?
<Genius> 1500 people no one form Serbia :(
<pymike> hey, is there a way to keep certain users from opening firefox or requiring them to enter a password to start it up?
<slayton> Slayer, boot the LiveCD and you will see EXACTLY what you are going to get before you install. If you haven't used linux befor eI would use the liveCD for a few days before you install
<pc> ubuntu and kimbo and magazi for the win
<LjL> !serbian | Genius
<ubottu> Genius: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<quilzo> a1len: not to break you down, but this sounds rather mutt specific, have you tried asking for help in their channel?
<JonathanElli1> Anyone know how to mount an ntfs partition so users have read access but write access is limited to root? I have looked at http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/11/01/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-mount-your-windows-partition-and-make-it-readwritable-with-ntfs-3g/ but if I read it correctly that seems to make any user able to write to the partition.
<SpriteSODA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987344 - ideas anyone? :S
<slayton> Genius, try #ubuntu-ru
<LjL> slayton: that's Russia.
<A5> download 8.10 iso yesterday and burned to CD, but it got an err, so no LiveCD, is the download problem, or my burning CD problem ?
<a1len> quilzo: I was just thinking that pathing questions are OS specific.
<slayton> Siberia is in russia, unless my geography is wrong
<Makdaam> I've got a Xubuntu problem, my user/groups gui manager (last time I used it) decided recently that I my passwd, shadow, group and gshadow files are best left EMPTY, so I just copied all the user/group related files from my other PC with Ubuntu Studio (near perfect match)
<eraggo> A5: your OS now?
<Genius> tnx
<LjL> slayton: and Serbia is a country in the Balcans
<slayton> Ljl, Siberia is in Russia, no?
<A5> eraggo: XP
<woli> A5: it could be a cd problem or a burner problem
<saml1> which package has burnp6?
<LjL> slayton: yes, but no one asked about Siberia
<Slayer> One more question
<slayton> LjL, serbia not SIberia! I'm such a fool... Sorry
<Makdaam> however I didn't retain networking rights and rebooting rights (it asks for my password to sudo to reboot when clicking the "close system" icon)
<eraggo> A5: tuse program called IMGBurn
<A5> woli: ok. i m trying again today.
<Slayer> Does Linux have any kind of Garageband or anything, like Mac does?
<eraggo> that is kind of fast and does it
<quilzo> a1len: I sent you a private message
<saml1> how can I safely load CPU?
<thebleh> So if I delete out my linux partitions on my machine, grub will be totally gone, right, and I won't be able to boot into windows?
<slayton> Ljl what is the international 2 letter code for serbia
<woli> A5: i would recommend you to download the 8.04 instead...
<LjL> Slayer: Garageband would be...?
<pymike> Hello?
<Makdaam> which groups do I have to join or what groups is your first (superuser) user in?
<LjL> slayton: RS
<saml1> I want to load CPU/Memory of a machine and unload
<Makdaam> if you use Xubuntu
<A5> woli: oh? ok.
<Slayer> music program that comes with Mac OSes
<woli> A5: Intrepid is a bit buggy
<Slayer> recording, editing, etc
<A5> woli: 8.10 not good yet ?
<slayton> Slayer, no you should write one! use Gstreamer...
<woli> it gave me sound bugs
<LjL> Slayer: what sort of music program? there are many music programs in Ubuntu
<eraggo> that is not stable :/
<slayton> Slayer, ask in #gstreamer if something has been written
<Slayer> Think Fruity Loops
<pymike> woli: I have them too
<woli> A5: its not an LTS (long-term support)
<Slayer> alright
<LjL> slayton: what has #gstreamer to do with this?
<slayton> Slayer, actually try audacity I think that might be what you are looking for
<pymike> Anyone have an answer for me?
<Slayer> and I was asked to write one... well, I am taking programming, but dear GAWD am I far off from that.
<Slayer> We ain't even learned matricies yet
<A5> woli: i m fine with LTS. ubuntu upgrade too often, so that we never use up the service.
<LjL> Slayer: don't worry, you don't need to write any program
<woli> pymike: whats your question?
<pymike> "hey, is there a way to keep certain users from opening firefox or requiring them to enter a password to start it up?"
<LjL> Slayer: just please describe in more detail what you want the program to do
<A5> woli: just double check, download 8.04 or 8.10? i m dummy
<slayton> LjL, they would probably know if something has been written
<n00b> slayer - audacity will record, edit, mix whatever sounds - should be all you need
<woli> A5: 8.04
<A5> woli: ok :D
<sivaji> imagine i have logged in into server via ssh and started running some process when i exit the shell all my process where killed how to prevent this, i want my processes to be running even after exiting from shell. how to do this ?
<woli> A5: dont bother asking... its better to ask than to fail for not asking
<Guest67674> hi
<woli> hey
<bimberi> !ubuntustudio | Slayer, there is
<ubottu> Slayer, there is: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<LjL> slayton, "they would probably know" doesn't make it the right channel to ask in. there are a ton of music programs in the Ubuntu repositories. if one wants a specific channel, that would be #ubuntustudio if anything
<Slayer> Record, edit, have various filters and distortions, have.. like, Comp generated side insturments with various notes, etc like violins, etc... think Fruity Loops, just made simpler.
<rafaelacosta58ca> estoy tó liao
<JonathanElli1> thebleh: Have a look at http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm and http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/index.htm. In the meantime, what are you trying to do?
<rafaelacosta58ca> necesito información
<LjL> Slayer, that's still a bit confusing. Audacity and many other "sound editors" can record *sounds* from the microphone, and then let you do editing (copy&paste) as well as several effects on them. some will also let you work with multiple tracks. but those programs won't let you do *music*, they have no concept of "notes"
<rafaelacosta58ca> para hacer que me funcione el AMSN MESSENGER
<eraggo> rafaelacosta58ca: english maybe?
<LjL> Slayer: on the opposite side, there are MIDI-only programs that work with scores
<LjL> Slayer: but those generally have no synthesizer abilities
<rafaelacosta58ca> just a litle
<ardchoille> !es | rafaelacosta58ca
<ubottu> rafaelacosta58ca: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> !info rosegarden | Slayer, maybe this one would suit you
<Guest67674> ping
<ubottu> slayer, maybe this one would suit you: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.0-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 3830 kB, installed size 9468 kB
<LjL> Guest67674: pong
<ConstantineXVI> does anyone know if the intel GMA500 in the dell mini 12 works with ubuntu?
<Guest67674> huh?
<rafaelacosta58ca> ok
<Guest67674> sory
<Guest67674> i guess my chat is not working properly
<Guest67674> hehe
<dj_def> with these commands I can install the printer driver and see it in the cups list in http://localhost:631, but this happens with ubuntu amd64 live and not after the installation, why? http://pastebin.com/m63bf5210
<Guest67674> i need some help
<Slayer> Ah, ok, and um, which desktop CD do I DL? The 64 bit one?
<bimberi> evidently
<LjL> Slayer: download the 32-bit one if you have to ask - that's my advice
<eraggo> Natsuki: tell us :D
 * bimberi must remember not to hit Enter on those :P
<Natsuki> wait me iĺl reopen the irc
<Natsuki> :)
<eraggo> k
<ConstantineXVI> AFAIK, you really only need to run 64-bit if you have more than 4GB of ram, and most people don't need half that
<pymike> :(
<Natsuki> ok
<Natsuki> better now
<eraggo> al right
<Natsuki> my question is the following
<MacGyverNL> <ConstantineXVI> AFAIK, you really only need to run 64-bit if you have more than 4GB of ram, and most people don't need half that <-- Actually, it's 3.
<Natsuki> i have a folder in linux
<LjL> !enter | Natsuki
<Natsuki> and the permisssions are set to 707
<ubottu> Natsuki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MacGyverNL> Because of the 4GiB memory space, when you've got 4GiB of RAM, you still lose RAM to other things that need addressing.
<ConstantineXVI> MacGyverNL: right.  still, most people shouldn't need over a gig
<JonathanElli1> jonathan
<MacGyverNL> That is true.
<Natsuki> ok, then again, i have a folder in linux, and permissions are set to 707, what does it mean?
<pymike> argh, I got to go now...
<pymike> bye :P
<ardchoille> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<quilzo> ConstantineXVI: 640K should be enough for anyone
<kri> hi i have a proplem, error with the game warsow, anyhere playing warsow?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Natsuki> the key of my question is, i guess second number are gropu permissions, but if third number is everypne... that means averyone can read my files regardless group policy?
<ConstantineXVI> quilzo: and that quote he didn't say totally ruined his career, right? :)
<eraggo> how much clock is in brazil now?
<LjL> Natsuki: yes
<Slayer> Alright, how do I clear my C disk, and how long will it take?
<kharloss> hi . how long takes "updatedb" to complete on a decent sistem  - AMD AM2 - 2000 mhz , 1 gb RAM , 120 gb HDD .  ?
<eraggo> Slayer: are you going to install xbuntu?
<kri> Slayer: depends on how you clear you want it.
<Natsuki> how can i restrict other members in my group to read those files but member not in group to see them?
<LjL> Slayer, disks have no drive letters like C in Ubuntu, so i don't understand your question
<ConstantineXVI> Slayer: it's part of the install, and it won't take very long
<Grey_Loki> kharloss, usually takes me about half an hour, absolute tops
<bimberi> kharloss: depends on that and how many files there are to index and how long since it was last run
<Slayer> Erm, My Computer. The Hard Drive
<eraggo> -.-
<LjL> Natsuki: didn't understand what you want to do. you want the group to read them, but the rest not to even see they exist?
<Slayer> Oh, so it's in the install to clear my hard drive?
<bimberi> Slayer: yes
<Natsuki> i want to give full aceess for me, and user NOT in my group, and restrict avery access to people in my group
<ardchoille> kharloss: updatedb usually takes my machine 20 seconds
<ConstantineXVI> Slayer: yes
<kharloss> mine takes 15 min , but i guess this could be a problem .
<Slayer> Ah, so just burn it to a CD and I'm good to go.
<eraggo> Slayer: yes, and you dont hace C: more after that :D
<slayton> Slayer, when you install Ubuntu it will re-format your hard drive and ALL the data will be lost (unless you select a more advanced installation configuration) but it should only take 5-10 minutes
<eraggo> Slayer: yuup :)
<ConstantineXVI> Slayer: just make sure to pick "use entire disk" or something to that effect
<LjL> Natsuki: you can't do that... if "every other user not in your group" has access to a file, then your group has access too
<FruitBasket> can anyone help me with sound? sound card shows up in alsamixer, volume is up, have tried all of the ports on the back of the MB... still nothing. Works in windows, so it's not bad hardware..
<kharloss> ardchoille : i have 3 answers  but first 2 are similar ...  yours  not
<Natsuki> that sounds weird, but itś what i want to accomplish
<ardchoille> khamael: so, it depends on how much data is written to the disk ;)
<Slayer> And, it WILL recognize I-pod, right?
<n00b> fruitbasket - try using pulse audio
<LjL> Slayer: the Ubuntu installer will let you select whether you want to shrink your Windows partition to make space for Ubuntu, or use the entire drive and wipe Windows
<Slayer> I-pods*
<Natsuki> then... 707 is the same as 777 ?
<FruitBasket> n00b: ?
<LjL> Slayer: not if it's a Touch
<ConstantineXVI> Slayer: which gen?
<dewente> which command tell me what services is running my server ???
<n00b> let me get a link fruit
<Slayer> I have an I-pod classic
<slayton> dewente, ps -A
<FruitBasket> n00b: thanks.. I type it at the console, it just exits.
<Slayer> the metal one
<Slayer> with 80 gigs of space
<LjL> Natsuki: i think that basically, yes
<Natsuki> awww
<LjL> !ipod | Slayer
<ubottu> Slayer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<eraggo> Slayer: i have 250gb and it took seconds and then started installation
<Trif_> hi
<PassionFRUI7E> Hey guys how do I add other menus to the panel like applications, places, system?
<PassionFRUI7E> I know you can edit the contents of these menus, but how do you add more menus themselfves?
<LjL> PassionFRUI7E: you can't
<slayton> PassionFRUI7E, Application, Places, System are the only 3 you can add
<PassionFRUI7E> There is no you can't in linux.
<PassionFRUI7E> K nm then.
<dewente> slayton, good ! ... another option ?
<LjL> PassionFRUI7E: ok, i'll change my answer then - you're completely on your own doing that
<ConstantineXVI> PassionFRUI7E: not that I know of, but you can add drawers that do more or less the same thing
<slayton> dewente, i use ps -A | grep <what I'm looking for>
<PassionFRUI7E> I understand this, you can't always get the easy way =)
<Natsuki> iĺl explain you why we need that, we need a system user to fully access those files, but members in the same group to not to see the files of the other members, of course the owner have full access, we can't change the owner of files, nor the group of members, and we can add the system user to this users group
<dewente> slayton, good !
 * FruitBasket reads https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<slayton> PassionFRUI7E, if you want to mess around with the panel config you should talk to the people in #gnome
<zleap> hello
<LjL> PassionFRUI7E: the likely answer is that you'll have to modify the menu applet sourcecode, or otherwise find a different applet that will provide the same functionality
<PassionFRUI7E> I did.
<ConstantineXVI> PassionFRUI7E: r-click panel, add to panel, drawer, drag stuffs into drawer
<Stargazer> Hey guys, i'm trying to determine my flash drive's location. 'fdisk -l' isn't returning anything. any ideas ?
<PassionFRUI7E> I am a programmer.  I should be fine.
<PassionFRUI7E> If there's no easy way I'll just add it to my todo list.
<zleap> cat /etc/fstab
<slayton> PassionFRUI7E, ok good luck
<PassionFRUI7E> Thanks.  ##gnome was less helpful than here anyway.
<zleap> Stargazer: try cat /etc/fstab
<LjL> PassionFRUI7E: there is a hack to use the panel as a menubar that will show the current application's menus, MacOS style
<slayton> PassionFRUI7E, you going to go into the bowels of gnome to do what it is your describing
<PassionFRUI7E> Of course.
<LjL> slayton: not really, just a panel applet
<ConstantineXVI> PassionFRUI7E: What do you need to do to the menus?
<PassionFRUI7E> It's still dumb that wasn't original functionality.
<SpriteSODA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987344
<ConstantineXVI> PassionFRUI7E: er, want to do?
<PassionFRUI7E> Google and some time lol.
<Natsuki> :( so i can't accomplish that?
<PassionFRUI7E> Have it say like applications, places, system, programming, website, etc.
<dewente> how to send a mail.. to other person connected to the same server ?
<LjL> Natsuki, someone who has the privilege to belong to a given group also has the privilege to *not* belong to it
<ardchoille> PassionFRUI7E: wouldn't "programming" fall under applications? there's a menu entry for that.
<PassionFRUI7E> I like icons and all but I don't like a screen full of them.  Just curious it's not vital.
<raven> dewente, sendmail
<PassionFRUI7E> Programming directeries.
<PassionFRUI7E> For different projects/languages.
<ConstantineXVI> PassionFRUI7E: anything that you can make a shortcut to can be put in a drawer on the panel.  not sure if you can put seperate labels on them
<PassionFRUI7E> My menu would drop to the floor.
<ardchoille> PassionFRUI7E: you can make new directories inside the menus
<PassionFRUI7E> I can do shortcuts etc.
<PassionFRUI7E> I want new menus.
<Stargazer> Zleap, that didn't show me the flash drive's location, it just told me what is being auto-mounted on startup.
<PassionFRUI7E> IDC about their contents.
<root> hello.. i m in recovery mode please i need really of help
<PassionFRUI7E> Menus should not be too long.
<zleap> can you work out from that which is the flash drive
<aoupi> root: what do you need help with?
<raven> lol irc as root ftw
<aoupi> Guest33403:
<raven> u didnt even change ur sn
<zleap> i thought fstab gave you all file systems
<roadfish> I used unetbootin to make a live-USB pendrive. That's nice ... but how would I go about customizing the features on live-USB pendrive with, say persistence-between-booting, emacs, MP3-capability, and adding media-files? I'm aiming to create a "home away from home" on a 16GB pendrive.
<zleap> where as mtab tells you what is mounted
<LjL> !u | raven
<PassionFRUI7E> It's dumb to not include that functionality from start, but I'm not complaining they made this excellent software.
<ubottu> raven: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ardchoille> PassionFRUI7E: so make several submenus inside the Programming menu :)
<Guest33403> i have do something with the video card
<Natsuki> LjL: i thought... 707 means user has full acces, group members has NO access, non-group members has FULL access,
<Guest33403> how i can put vesa ??
<PassionFRUI7E> That's a lot of dumb clicking.  I like stuff at my fingertips =)
<raven> LjL, i don't want to be taken more seriously, thanks, i'll stick to my version of english
<Guest33403> dopkg ... what then ??
<mgolisch> can someone tell me why the new gnome-session-properties is that limited? where did all those cool feature go, like tell gnome-ession to not restart stuff like nautilus, the whole tab is missing
<Guest33403> dpkg ..
<mgolisch> why is that?
<grendal_prime> grrrr now i mounted a remote dir with sshfs and for whatever reason the mounted dir does not show up in the kde file browser??
<grendal_prime> does that make any sence?
<ConstantineXVI> while we're talking about mutilating the panel, does anyone know if there's a way to have a vertical taskbar with horizontal buttons?
<mgolisch> or where would i set that now?
<TiMiDo> mgolisch, did you do any updates?
<PassionFRUI7E> You really shouldn't have anything past applications>submenu.  Three clicks is too much.
<Guest33403> hey ????
<raven> grendal_prime, i recommend asking in #kubuntu
<Guest33403> please i m in recovery mode
<mgolisch> TiMiDo: i updated from hardy to intrepid
<raven> grendal_prime, or #kde
<PassionFRUI7E> Did you pay for ubuntu?
<PassionFRUI7E> No.  Chill.
<balrog> is there an official logo/icon for the sage math package?
<ConstantineXVI> PassionFRUI7E: have you tried drawers yet?
<TiMiDo> mgolisch, maybe they we're uninstalled do sudo apt-get install gnome
<PassionFRUI7E> Private me on them ConstantineXVI?
<Stargazer> Hey guys, i'm trying to determine my flash drive's location. 'fdisk -l' isn't returning anything. any ideas ?
<Guest33403> hello ???
<grendal_prime> ya, well it has something to do with gnome though.
<PassionFRUI7E> This is getting a bit offtopic.
<aoupi> Guest33403: you need to be more specific :)
<Guest33403> how i can put vesa ??
<Battosai> Hi
<Battosai> ??
<Guest33403> i want put vesa how to???
<Guest33403> aoupi
<Natsuki> whjat do you mean with putting vesa?
<slayton> PassionFRUI7E, a while back I was trying to added entries under the Applications option and I was _severely_ discouraged from doing that...
<PassionFRUI7E> Its in /dev something
<grendal_prime> actually more like fuse
<aoupi> Guest33403: what happens when you try to start normaly?
<raven> Guest33403, nano /etc/xorg.conf..
<Guest33403> gdm do not appear
<slayton> PassionFRUI7E, I don't know why but the gnome people are pretty insistent about the layout of the gnome application menu
<Uplink> Stargazer: whats your flashdrive model and brand name
<PassionFRUI7E> I don't add anything in apps, I like how that works.
<Natsuki> you can manually edit the file raven says
<grendal_prime> sshfs...bizar i cant see it in any of the brows dialog boxes but i can term to it and look at files...werid
<Guest33403> no i do not want chnage file xorg
<aoupi> Guest33403: any error? check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PassionFRUI7E> I just want my other 2 or 3 after it.
<Natsuki> or try a command to config your video, but i can remember it
<Stargazer> Uplink, it's a cruzer mini, kinda old. 244mB.
<Guest33403> i want start the package for start default video card
<PassionFRUI7E> I got a cruzer
<slayton> PassionFRUI7E, the best option would be for you to write a gnome-applet that does exactly what you want
<LjL> Natsuki: actually after testing it, it would seem that you're right, and i was wrong.
<aoupi> Guest33403: check for lines starting with EE, somewhere at the end
<raven> Guest33403, that is the only waay to change the driver
<Guest33403> i remeber command was
<Uplink> Stargazer: so you plug it in and ubuntu doesnt pick it up?
<wos> can anyone tell me how to open a .bin file?
<Guest33403> dpkg ... and something
<raven> Guest33403, it cud be changed thru a script, but it must be changed
<PassionFRUI7E> I had to do mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/cruzer
<Natsuki> i guess it is something like sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg.conf
<PassionFRUI7E> I think.
<raven> Guest33403, dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<aoupi> Guest33403: /etc/init.d/gdm start would start up X... maybe you mean dpkg-reconfigure something?
<Guest33403> yesss!!!
<Natsuki> Guest33403: iḿ not sure on the command let me google it
<Guest33403> it is
<balrog> Natsuki: type this and hit enter: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and answer the questions
<slayton> wos open it? its binary you can't read it. to run it use ./<filename.bin>
<Guest33403> dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<Guest33403> thx
<PassionFRUI7E> Then i did ln -s /mnt/cruzer flashdrive
 * FruitBasket doesn't like dependancies
<Stargazer> Uplink, it is plugged in... i can see it's empty contents. or is it that ubuntu doesn't use /dev/
<aoupi> Guest33403: I think it is dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<slayton> Stargazer, ubuntu uses /dev
<wos> slayton the fkr wont let me open it
<bugiam> do i need to autostart compiz fusion icon after installing it?
<TiMiDo> mgolisch, did it work?
<PassionFRUI7E> If I wrote my own gnome applet then it would be included in the other applket, the system one.
<ardchoille> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Uplink> Stargazer: ok so its mounted right? try cat /etc/fstab
<Natsuki> i guess is as balrog said
<slayton> wos fkr?
<aoupi> ardchoille: to late :)
<Natsuki> LjL:  thanks :)
<wos> slayton fkr is something i cant say here
<loca|host> hello all
<aoupi> PassionFRUI7E: it would
<Stargazer> Uplink, zleap suggested that. fstab only shows me the auto-mounted stuff that is done at start up.
<slayton> wos if the file is .bin then it is binary not ascii or unicode  it doesn't contain text or anything for tha tmatter
<slayton> wos oh
<wos> slayton how do i open it?
<Uplink> Stargazer: yea... what else you trying to do then?
<root> hey i m here again
<NeoProg> do you know if raid sil3124 is siported by 6.10 ?
<root> hey
<mgolisch> TiMiDo: its still installiung
<Stargazer> Uplink, i want to figure my flash drive's /dev/
<root> it is not.. dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<aoupi> root: you in recovery?
<root> yes
<aoupi> root: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TiMiDo> mgolisch, that was you're problem after that restart you're X and you're done =)
<loca|host> is there any downloadable ISO of the 8.10 version containing more drivers ? cause i've just bought a new Toshiba P300 1El laptop and i have no wired and no wireless network when installed Ibex
<Guest68871> it is wrong command
<Guest68871> ok
<Guest68871> i try
<wos> its not loading any fkn web pages either
<svippy> After installing ssh, does it automatically launch sshd?
<slayton> wos if you want to open it use nano... open a terminal and type: nano <file.bin>
<Natsuki> Guest68871:
<Natsuki> hi
<slayton> wos but that won't do you any good
<Natsuki> sorry the right command is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Uplink> Stargazer: hmmm try "ls /media/<flashdrive>/dev/
<Uplink> "
<svippy> And the package is openssh-server, correct?
<aoupi> svippy: yea, if you install the daemon too
<aoupi> svippy: correct
<svippy> :(
<svippy> Why is it not working then?
<aoupi> svippy: run /etc/init.d/sshd start and check your logs
<n8tuser> svippy-> you can ps aux| grep ssh  to find out
<svippy> I cannot check my logs.
<aoupi> svippy: why not?
<svippy> Cause I have no monitor.
<svippy> No visual. :s
<Flare183> How do I reconfigure my xserver back to the default settings?
<Slayer> Hm...
<root__> hi again
<aoupi> svippy: tail/less/cat/...
<wos> me@me-laptop:~/Desktop$ jre-6u10-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<wos> bash: jre-6u10-linux-i586-rpm.bin: command not found
<Slayer> I was supposed to DL the desktop Linux, right?
<wos> slayton
<root__> no... dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg do not work
<monomayu> hey
<Flare183> ok
<root__> it say wrong command
<aoupi> root__: dpkg-reconfigure
<monomayu> I'm in need of some help here
<slayton> ?
<zleap> Slayer: yes, desktop versio
<zleap> n
<aoupi> root__: not --reconfigure
<slayton> Slayer, yes desktop i386
<root__> ok
<Slayer> 4 min of DLing left
<Natsuki> root__ are you guestXXX trying to put vesa?
<wos> slayton i got this:
<wos> me@me-laptop:~/Desktop$ jre-6u10-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<wos> bash: jre-6u10-linux-i586-rpm.bin: command not found
<zleap> try ./filename.bin
<balrog> !paste > wos
<ubottu> wos, please see my private message
<monomayu> I have a server with ubuntu 8.10 that I want a skyracer pro pci 154 card to work with
<notwist> im having grub trouble, cant get vista to boot via menu.lst and i have no idea why, how do i troubleshoot? i think the vista bootloader might be bad, the vista recovery cd says its fixed the partition table or something but it still wont work
<Slayer> And I never got an answer, Linux had the 'multiple password protected users' thing right?
<wos> can anyone tell me how to open a .bin file?
<Uplink> notwist: type !grub
<wos> pls
<balle_> hey i can't really get rid of compiz fusion and emerald theme manager, i have tried to sudo apt-get autoremove them both but they kinda keep hanging around
<notwist> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slayton> wos are you trying to install a RPM? they don't work in ubuntu
<slayton> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<aoupi> wos: you want to execute it?
<wos> yes slayton
<Natsuki> wos a bin file seems to be an executable, just tupe the full path or ./ before it if you are in the same folder
<balle_> hey i can't really get rid of compiz fusion and emerald theme manager, i have tried to sudo apt-get autoremove them both but they kinda keep hanging around does anybody know how to delete them for good?
<monomayu> anyone who knows a bit about madwifi/ath5?
<ubd> DO NOT INSTALL ANYTHING
<zleap> the bin file should also be executable
<zleap> but there should be a jre package in the repros
<Slayer> hello?
<slayton> wos, you _CANNOT_ install RPMs in ubuntu, RPMs are for Red Hat based distributions only, Ubuntu is based on debian and uses DEBS what you are trying to do wont work
<aoupi> ubd: take a deep breath
<notwist> Uplink: since vista isnt there i guess ubuntu didnt detect it, so that leads me to think there might be something wrong with the vista bootloader
<es-web> Hi there
<zleap> you may have to enable some additional sources so synapitc can find it, (at a guess)
<Gnodab> hi
<Uplink> notwist: no... vista writes over the grub
<wos> aoupi:  Natsuki: i tried to execute it, nothing happened
<slayton> wos if you are trying to install the JRE you can do that by running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<notwist> Uplink: no, i HAD vista and now i have ubuntu. i want back into vista. i have grub right now
<aoupi> wos: "nothing"? how did you execute it?
<Raffle> anyone know why when i load ubuntu i get the errors "exception mask 0x0 Sact 0x0 Serr action 0x6 frozen - ata 3.00: status: { DRDY }"?
<heret1c1> slayton: alien?
<balle_> hey i can't really get rid of compiz fusion and emerald theme manager, i have tried to sudo apt-get autoremove them both but they kinda keep hanging around does anybody know how to delete them for good?
<Gnodab> I installed Ubuntu via the "install ubuntu as a regular windows program" option, and I alloted it 4 gigs. I reallly like using it, and was wondering if there is any way to expand the amount of disk space allocated to it without having to reinstall the OS?
<notwist> Uplink: the partition is there and i can see it in ubuntu just not boot
<Uplink> notwist: oh ok then type this "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<zleap> can you view the menu.1st file in /boot
<slayton> heret1c1, Alien will not be able to convert the JRE
<raven> balle_, u dont use autoremove, u use remove
<raven> balle_, sudo apt-get remove compiz emerald
<balrog> I can't rearrange the buttons with groups on the window list when programs get grouped into groups.  how would i go about reporting this bug?
<aoupi> Gnodab: isn't it annoying that it doesn't grow automaticaly? :p
<zleap> you should use the repros as much as possible to ensure dependancies are satisfied
<|unjustice|> anyone know the command to format a microSD card to fat32 in linux?
<Natsuki> balle_: also --purge could helps
<Gnodab> it is
<|unjustice|> sorry...
<Gnodab> lol
<|unjustice|> ubuntu
<Gnodab> is there any way to expand the alloted space?
<notwist> Uplink: ive already tried adding a new post for the vista boot but i cant get it to work, ive tried hd0,4 hd0,5 hd0,6 and same with hd1. i know the vista partition is /dev/sda6 so it should work right?
<balle_> thx all trying now
<Uplink> notwist: let me see your menu.lst
<|unjustice|> ubottu: microSD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsd
<Raffle> hi, anyone know why when i load ubuntu i get the errors "exception mask 0x0 Sact 0x0 Serr action 0x6 frozen - ata 3.00: status: { DRDY }"?
<notwist> Uplink: hold on
<es-web> I have a problem. I have a Intel HDA soundcard, the problem is that as default the sound is send via the surround "fader" but that fader is default muted after every reboot, any idea how to fix this?
<slayton> Raffle, I'm not sure  but that looks like an HDD error
<balrog> |unjustice|: you can install gparted ("sudo aptitude install gparted"), and then run Gparted by launching it from System > Administration > Partition Editor
<zleap> try man mformat to format stuff in fat32
<|unjustice|> ubottu: fat32
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Raffle> HDD?
<balle_> raven: Package compiz is not installed, so not removed
<balle_> Package emerald is not installed, so not removed
<|unjustice|> balrog: gracias, will try now
<raven> balle_, how did u install them
<ubd> DO NOT EVER
<balle_> raven: apt-get install
<Natsuki> es-web if you are using alsa try installing alsamixer and configuring it using it
<balrog> |unjustice|: if you need spanish help, it should be in #ubuntu-es
<raven> balle_, how are they "sticking around"
<notwist> Uplink: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74518/
<raven> balle_, what exactly do u mean
<aoupi> balle_: what an awesome nick
<Guest11353> hello
<Guest11353> again
<balrog> ubd: do not ever do what now?
<Guest11353> godd!!!
<notwist> Uplink: vista SHOULD be 1,6 because its a different physical drive than ubuntu
<notwist> Uplink: but nothing works, im really confused
<Natsuki> balrog: itś exaggerated to not allow a person to say gracias
<ubd> INSTALL ANYTHING
<mrpinky> hey, can i use the find command to search the contents of files, like "find in files"?
<balle_> raven: they are still installed.. i still have the compiz settings manager, and emerald theme manager is still the one choosing my themes..
<Guest11353> dpkg-reconfigure...  i did but still gdm do not work
<Guest11353> damn!!!!!
<Guest11353> what to do ???
<Gnodab> Is there any way to expand the amount of disk space allocated in the "install ubuntu like a regular windows program" option, after it is installed?
<aoupi> Guest11353: did you check the Xorg.0.log?
<ubd> i use open bsd from 1996 ad i am happy
<es-web> Natsuki, I have alsamixer but no luck. The surround fader is still muted after every reboot
<pw-toxic_> can someone tell me how i can change my mysql settings in amarok?
<|unjustice|> balrog: lol, thanks
<aoupi> ubd: good for you :)
<lindenle> Hello I am pretty desperate to get g++-3.4 installed in ubuntu, why is ther no binary package?
<emerson> I have and file .oxt how do I istall it ?
<raven> balle_, run "metacity --replace", then run "sudo apt-get remove ccsm"
<lindenle> p.s. im in intrepid
<ubd> stick to STABLE
<Guest11353> yes .. there are many things about i do not know
<Guest11353> i just want go back to default propreties...
<balrog> Natsuki: i just wanted to make sure that he knew where spanish help was if he needed it.  it was not a mandate, as he was speaking fluent english in this channel
<raven> balle_, probably u shud do metacity --replace in a run box, alt+f2
<Guest11353> if i delete file xorg change something???
<raven> balle_, if u already did it do it AGAIN in a run box
<balrog> ubd: if you want stable over modern, go to debian
<Natsuki> es-web: try to double clic volume icon near clock and set it there
<aoupi> Guest11353: run `tail -n 50 /var/log/Xorg.0.log` check files starting with EE
<balrog> ubd: :-P
<heret1c1> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<balrog> |unjustice|: no prob
<Natsuki> baleloi: sorry, i got it after thinking twice on it, maybe it was the way to say it
<Uplink> notwist: how positive are you that the vista partition is hd0,6
<Guest11353> tail is a command??
<Uplink> Guest11353: yes... man tail
<BULLE_> Guest11353: yes
<aoupi> Guest11353: yea, it shows last lines of a file, -n 50 means last 50 lines
<raven> heret1c1, u can use "rpm" as well... i installed something the other day
<es-web> Natsuki, I do that after a reboot, to get the sound to work
<Uplink> Guest11353: head too
<emerson> so ?
<Raffle> hi, anyone know why when i load ubuntu i get the errors "exception mask 0x0 Sact 0x0 Serr action 0x6 frozen - ata 3.00: status: { DRDY }"? <-- anyone know how to fix it
<Guest11353> please type it again...
<es-web> Natsuki, I meen after every reboot i do that
<Guest11353> screen have  delete it
<Guest11353> tail -n 50  .. ??
<_steve_> Where could I go to find a solution for a webcam?  I have a Logitech Webcam.  I have a problem with Audio capture, among other things
<aoupi> Guest11353: speaking of screen, you should check thta out to :) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<JonathanElli1> I am trying to search for a file containing the word betty in all sub-directories from /home. I know to use grep -R "betty" /home/ but how do I stop it from searching through all the hidden files? Alternatively how do I get it to search only files with a certain three letter extension for example .ppt?
<Guest11353> tail -n 50 /var/log/Xorg.0.log   this ?
<balle_> raven: did metacity --replace in a runbox: what was the next thing again?
<aoupi> _steve_: run lsusb -v to see what type of webcam you have, then google around and come back if you can't find anything
<aoupi> Guest11353: yea
<Guest11353> ok
<ubd> should i buy a mazda 3, a new version is coming in 2009
<Guest11353> tail -n 50 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mstrobert> I have a directory, /foo, of permissions 700. My /etc/fstab defines that /dev/blah mount on /foo. When I "mount /foo", it mounts it and changes /foo's permissions to 755. But I want it to stay as 700 when mounted or auto-mounted at boot time. How do I do that?
<emerson> can I install a package intension .oxt or not ?
<mstrobert> and it's ext3, not vfat or ntfs.
<_steve_> ok, aoupi, but I don't know what to do with lsusb -v and it's feedback
<_steve_> I'm a newbie with webcam
<Uplink> notwist: you around? :)
<aoupi> _steve_: run just lsusb first, you should see your camera there
<balle_> raven: did metacity --replace in a runbox: what was the next thing again?
<balrog> JonathanElli1: grep betty /home/*.ppt should search ppt files, although i think ppt files are binary, not text files, so grep may not have too much fun with those.  i dont know how you could get it to not search hidden directories, although glancing at the manual couldnt hurt...sorry i cant help you more
<raven> balle_, "sudo apt-get remove ccsm"
<balle_> raven: thx in a terminal or runbox? term right
<raven> balle_, if that doesnt work, it might be "compizconfig-settings-manager", not "ccsm"
<Macros42> alsamixer is showing my card as pulseaudio -yet I've set asoundconf to unset pulseaudio - I've a SB LIve! card in Intrepid - any idea how I can get this working properly?
<raven> terminal
<root> hey ..
<root> it say something about
<Guest86694> /usr/x11r6/bin/x
<mstrobert> nm - I figured out the fstab thing.
<balle_> raven: the long one is working, thx
<Guest86694> then about /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<Guest86694> /usr/x11r6/bin/x
<aoupi> Guest86694: any specific error?
<_steve_> I found some things aoupi
<Guest86694> /usr/x11r6/bin/x
<Guest86694> then about /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<aoupi> _steve_: like what model you have?
<_steve_> like some things that are not permitted
<aoupi> _steve_: oh right, run it with sudo
<_steve_> didn't find my webcam ...
<balle_> raven: do you know how i can get the minimized windows back on a toolbar? i accidentally deleted it
<emerson> this extension .oxt can I install it without compromise my system yes or not ?
<_steve_> yet
<Guest86694> just nubers like this : 0xffffe420
<aoupi> Guest86694: but you had lines with EE?
<Guest86694> ee == ??
<Guest86694> EE ==?
<raven> balle_, this will close all of ur running programs, but to "reset" ur interface so to speak, hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<aoupi> emerson: depends where you got it from?
<Natsuki> balle_: do you mean you deleted the apps toolbar? just add this to a bar again
<|unjustice|> balrog: I cannot format or partition from here
<aoupi> Guest86694: that's what it writes if there was some error :)
<vlt> Hello. What tool can produce me a video from a sequence of jpg files? ffmpeg?
<balrog> |unjustice|: you are in gparted?
<|unjustice|> balrog: yup
<|unjustice|> balrog: there is a boot flag
<Natsuki> ljl: thanks for your help, your tip about not being par tof a group was a true revelation XD
<_steve_> aoupi, I have a problem in that it doesn't seem to give me everything.  Like it truncates the beginning
<Guest86694> there was a lot of things and some said can not run configurations of the screen
<balrog> |unjustice|: on the upper right, theres a drop down.  make sure the device you want is specified.
<emerson> aoupi: openoffice.
<Guest86694> and some said
<Guest86694> /usr/x11r6/bin/x
<_steve_> and I can't scroll up to the beginning
<Guest86694> probelm
<Guest86694> problem
<_steve_> and I am up to the beginning
<|unjustice|> balrog: yup
<aoupi> _steve_: you can add "| less" at the end of the command (without the quotes)
<balle_> raven: nope that doesent work i think Natsuki is right on the money actually
<balrog> |unjustice|: it sounds like you're looking at your hard drive, not your microSD card
<_steve_> will try that, then aoupi
<_steve_> sorry to be so newbie
<raven> balle_, no idea wut ur talkin bout.
<aoupi> _steve_: gotta start somewhere :)
<|unjustice|> balrog: definitely do not have a 1.8gb hard drive
<balrog> |unjustice|: you can remove the boot flag by right clicking on the partition and selecting "Manage flags"
<_steve_> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:08da Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messanger
<_steve_> Device Descriptor:
<aoupi> Guest86694: you can try apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<|unjustice|> balrog: I did, but still cannot do much here....
<balrog> |unjustice|: you may also need to unmount the drive first
<_steve_> aoupi, what does that tell me?
<|unjustice|> balrog: okay
<balle_> Natsuki: what is it called precisely? because i can't really find anything other than an application launcher, i need the toolbar thing that shows all my current open windows
<aoupi> _steve_: google around for logitech quickcam messenger intrepid and hope you find something :)
<|unjustice|> balrog: that allowed me to delete the stuff on it, but now it won't mount, and I do not see an option for partitions
<_steve_> I saw in ubuntu forums for the 046d:08da
<|unjustice|> balrog: nevermind
<|unjustice|> balrog: I think I got it
<DavidCanarias> I need to install a bin file. Can anyone please tell me how to do this in the terminal?
<dougb> can anyone recommend a good text editor that you can save "projects" that will save all of the files in a project you might be working on for a website?
<ASULutzy> Quick question, I just got a work laptop, it's pretty basic, Latitude D610, everything works in Intrepid, but the CD-rom drive is ejectable, and if I eject the device I can place an additional battery in the bay. When I do that, dmesg freaks out, and so does kacpid_notify. My question, is there like, some way to unregister /dev/scd0 before I do that so Linux doesn't explode so much?
<balrog> |unjustice|: cool, yeah, it takes a little getting used to.  it isnt intuitive, not should it be.
<veryangryman> DavidCanarias: u need to mount it!
<DavidCanarias> veryangryman How do I mount it ?
<veryangryman> DavidCanarias: first u need to transform the bin > iso
<lindenle> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<|unjustice|> balrog: yeah, a little weird...thanks though
<veryangryman> DavidCanarias: then you can mount it like it was a cd
<veryangryman> DavidCanarias: u need bchunk to transform bin>iso
<DavidCanarias> veryangryman I am trying to burn a DVD with Brasero and it keeps telling me I can't without plugins
<blakbeardscrotum> hi folks
<blakbeardscrotum> are homeless people... real people?
<lindenle> !g++-3.4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g++-3.4
<DavidCanarias> veryangry man: I am trying, trying is the word to do this to no avail
<balrog> DavidCanarias: bchunk BinFile.bin CueFile.cue NameOfOutputIsoWithoutExtension
<lindenle> !g++-3.4 is Why is it missing from ibex?
<veryangryman> well i dont know, i am here because i want to burn the new 8.10 ubuntu.... and i always have problems burning using the console tools... however if i used nero, everything works.... but i want to use the CONSOLE TOOOOLS! :)
<DavidCanarias> veryangryman: I am having a lot of problems burning DVDs etc., But patience is the name of the game. Thks and good luck
<ASULutzy> veryangryman: In the console, you can usually just do sudo dd if=/the/path/to/iso of=/dev/cdrom (or something similar)
<balrog> DavidCanarias: running that command should conver the bin to an iso file, then you should be able to use something like "sudo mount /iso/file -o /dev/cdrom0 loop" or something like that.
<wers> how do I prevent conky from minimizing whenever I show desktop?
<lindenle>  /msg ubotu info g++
<veryangryman> ASULutzy: but if the speed is too high, it gives problems... u know, that iso must be burned in slow speed....
<veryangryman> ASULutzy:  and ive tried this:
<veryangryman> ASULutzy: cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom driveropts=burnfree -v -data ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso speed=1
<dj_def> is there a way to see the day a user has been added to a group?
<ASULutzy> veryangryman: .iso's don't necessarily need to get burned at slow speed... Get a better burner ;)
<lindenle> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<aoupi> dj_def: no
<ASULutzy> Again: Quick question, I just got a work laptop, it's pretty basic, Latitude D610, everything works in Intrepid, but the CD-rom drive is ejectable, and if I eject the device I can place an additional battery in the bay. When I do that, dmesg freaks out, and so does kacpid_notify. My question, is there like, some way to unregister /dev/scd0 before I do that so Linux doesn't explode so much?
<veryangryman> ASULutzy: a better burner u mean a new cd drive?
<aoupi> dj_def: maybe you can find it somewhere in the syslog but I doubt it
<veryangryman> ASULutzy: well, that isnt an option atm :/
<balrog> ASULutzy: i think thats what he means, but thats typically a bad response
<veryangryman> ASULutzy: its easier if i use nero... but i trust the console, and i want to master it
<ASULutzy> veryangryman: I'm all about k3b for most of my burning needs
<dj_def> ok aoupi thank you
<veryangryman> ASULutzy: ok, ill give a try
<tim__b> Hi #ubuntu, since some updates I suffer from slow dvdrom transfer rates (around only 2MB/sec). (Here are some outputs of hdparm etc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74527/ ) Tried fixing it like i read it in some older LaunchPad Bug ( http://tinyurl.com/57culw ) but without success
<veryangryman> and i guess it will work!
<veryangryman> =)
<wos> !LAN
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<riegersn> how can I see what is using my device? im trying to umount it but its busy
<wos> !network
<Pelo> I've been having issues with themes not working properly, I made a new account just for testing and the themes work fine in that one , so I'm taking a guess that it is related to some config file in the /home folder,   anyone know which folder/file is responsible for gtk stuff ?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<aoupi> tim__b: do you also have very slow transfers to USB discs?
<wos> can anyone tell me how to setup a basic LAN on ubuntu?
<tim__b> aoupi: no, everything else works just fine. it's only the transfer from/to dvd/cd (rom)
<aoupi> wos: sure, apt-get install firestarter
<wos> !file sharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file sharing
<aoupi> wos: or be more specific :)
<veryangryman> wos: use ipkungfu and u will have one im minus than 5 min!
<LjL> !fishing | wos
<ubottu> wos: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<veryangryman> aoupi: he wans a lan and share internet
<shredder12> my friend forwarded a mail which should had 3 ppt files attached to it.. but instead i got a .msg file. How do i get the 3 ppt slides from that file..Is there a tool available to do so..??
<iamben> anyone know why you supposedly need a 2G usb stick to convert the <700M livecd to liveusb?
<wos> !ipkungfu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipkungfu
<aoupi> wos: do you have 2 network interfaces, one connected to the internet and one to the LAN?
<riegersn> how can I see what is using my device? im trying to umount it but its busy
<wos> aoupi no both are connected to a  lan
<aoupi> riegersn: man fuser
<wos> i just want to share files on my lan
<wos> and synchronize
<aoupi> wos: then don't bother with ipconfig or firestarter :)
<v1d4l0k4> People, there is any panel applet that shows HD usage?
<wos> aoupi: then what should i do?
<aoupi> wos: are the other clients windows?
<Uplink> OMG OMG! I just got my CD through mail :D
<shredder12> how do we open a .msg file..??
<wos> no aoupi
<aoupi> shredder12: less :)
<wos> they're all ubuntu and windows
<aoupi> wos: ok, samba should work
<aoupi> wos: don't know about the syncing part though
<aoupi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<wos> will samba work to share files between 2 ubuntu computers?
<shredder12> aoupi: what does that mean??
<DavidCanarias> Anyone know how to use dvdrtools? I am using Brasero and it keeps telling me I am missing plugins.  Please?
<aoupi> wos: yea
<aoupi> shredder12: just open it with a text editor
<wos> !samba
<ASULutzy> Quick question, I just got a work laptop, it's pretty basic, Latitude D610, everything works in Intrepid, but the CD-rom drive is ejectable, and if I eject the device I can place an additional battery in the bay. When I do that, dmesg freaks out, and so does kacpid_notify. My question, is there like, some way to unregister /dev/scd0 before I do that so Linux doesn't explode so much?
<wos> !samba
<aoupi> wos: scroll up
<shredder12> aoupi: but how do i extract the 3 ppt files that should be in it..i actually downloaded it as an email attachment which should had 3 ppt files
<shredder12> aoupi: but i jst got this .msg file
<_steve_> aoupi, I found gspcav1 as what seems to be a driver for me
<_steve_> but I don't recall how to install it on Intrepid
<aoupi> shredder12: ah, maybe evolution can open them, but I've never tried
<_steve_> please remind me
<_steve_> it's a tar.gz
<shredder12> aoupi: okk let me check..
<OddlotX4> I've got a semi-important question.  I've got this USB flash drive, and I formatted it to ext3, but I can't write to it.  Wtf?
<_steve_> I'll leave you alone as soon as I can get my webcam stuff installed correctly
<jedimind> can anyone point me to where i can learn how to dual boot osx 10.4 (no bootcamp) and ubuntu ?
<aoupi> _steve_: seems it's already in the kernel http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=963260
<Tyrath> hello
<_steve_> when someone tries to MSN and with Skype, it doesn't work
<Tyrath> Could a small wine window when playing games be a result of ubuntu or does it have to be a result of wine?
<_steve_> In msn, the person using Windows gets back a refusal from me (I don't refuse anything from these people
<Tyrath> because I'm not getting much help in #winehq
<aoupi> OddlotX4: tried unplugging it and plugging it in again and let it automount?
<_steve_> and Skype doesn't accept my webcam
<OddlotX4> Yes.
<_steve_> something about audio capture
<aoupi> OddlotX4: can you write to it as root?
<blakbeardscrotum> are homeless people... real people ?
<OddlotX4> aoupi: No, for some strange reason.
<aoupi> blakbeardscrotum: don't be a dick to homeless people
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aoupi> OddlotX4: is it mounted read-only?
<Tyrath> _steve_: try running skype in shell, look at the dump, and see if there's anything not installed
<_steve_> I am sorry to be such a newbie ... but ..
<Tyrath> ardchoille: was that directed at me. you can direct things by ot | <nickname>
<Tyrath> _steve_: it's more self explanatory that you probably think
<ardchoille> Tyrath: I'm aware of that, it was in general
<Tyrath> ardchoille: fe enough np
<aoupi> OddlotX4: running mount with no argument, it should have (rw,...) at the end of the line
<Tyrath> ardchoille: only I'm not getting help for my wine problem in #winehq so I don't know where to turn to
<ardchoille> Tyrath: Ah, I understand now. Nope, wasn't directed toward you
<aoupi> Tyrath: I think it was at the homeless comment, not to you :)
<_steve_> I can use Skype, but can't do video conferencing
<ardchoille> indeed
<Tyrath> ardchoille: :D
<Tyrath> aoupi: haha. np
<Tyrath> _steve_: the difficulty is when the stack dump doesn't tell you you're missing a file
<Tyrath> _steve_: ah. sorry. forgot to explain. to get an operational dump you need to launch a program in a terminal
<FruitBasket> Can someone help me out with Skype? I get "Problem with Audio Playback" when I try to make a call, and I can't get a test sound for any of the sound out devices in preferences.
<kelvin911> what was the hot key to get to the terminal?
<Tyrath> _steve_: to launch type the program name in terminal
<kelvin911> is it ctrl-alt F2?
<_steve_> it tells me "unknown PCM cards.pcm.hdmi"
<buckN1GGER> lol
<Am0nXz> hello everyone
<FruitBasket> sorry, need to reboot after last set of updates... it tells me 5 min later.
<Am0nXz> i think i hace a hating problem lol
<jinho> firefox is acting noticably slower compared to when I use it on windows (on the same machine)- is it possible to get it to run faster? (I realize this is a very very broad topic, I just need a starting point to identifying what exactly is the problem here) thanks!
<Tyrath> hi Am0nXz
<_steve_> and something about an input/output error with pcm_bluetooth.c
<Am0nXz> tyrath how u doing
<kelvin911> how to get to terminal?
<baboom> the new ubuntu desktop picture looks like a skull....
<aoupi> kelvin911: it's in Applications->Accessories
<_steve_> I'd paste it all, but don't want to flood
<kelvin911> when mouse keyboard not responding
<kelvin911> no
<raven> what's a good NES and/or SNES emu for linux
<aoupi> kelvin911: oh, ctrl+alt+F1
<aoupi> kelvin911: F7 to get back
<Dr_willis> raven,  check the packag manager.. there are several.
<Tyrath> jinho: try Tools -> Add-Ons and try disabling some of the plugins. It may be a plugin issue
<leni> hello
<kelvin911> ok
<_steve_> ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth
<aoupi> kelvin911: if you use nvidia you might be out of luck
<raven> dr_willis i only use apt-get ;p
<kelvin911> ?
<Am0nXz> i looking for a nice channel in this server to talk for a while, can anyone give me an idea?
<kelvin911> what do u mean?
<raven> but i shall apt-cache search this
<Tyrath> Am0nXz: I'd be a lot better if KOTOR II was running in fullscreen mode :/
<n8tuser> kelvin911-> see if  alt + sysreq q    would get it out of it
<Pelo> kelvin911, try rebooting and go into the recovery mode
<Dr_willis> raven,   apt-get is a package manager.
<Dr_willis> :)
<kelvin911> ctrl-alt f1 works
<Tyrath> Am0nXz: //list ?
<JyZyXEL> does anyone know a multi platform webcam software that can be used to make chat room with multiple people with webcams?
<jinho> Tyrath: the plugins I have are the sun java 6 and flash 10 plugins- are those known to cause problems?
<_steve_> I see this in the dump "ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:2196 ... bla bla
<kelvin911> and ctrl-alt f7 works too and i am using nvidia
<JyZyXEL> or does anyone know what those are called
<Am0nXz> i see
<Tyrath> Am0nXz: / /list
<Am0nXz> right
<Am0nXz> sorry
<Dr_willis> raven,  i recall some web site that had a Java based nes emulator. that evenhad the  games on the web site. :)
<JyZyXEL> i can't google for them until i know what im searcing for
<kelvin911> aoupi: i dont know what u talk about?
<Am0nXz> tyrath i understand ur situation
<Tyrath> Am0nXz: gah just type /list for a list of channels and pick the one with the greatest number of people :P
<aoupi> kelvin911: good, I use the nvidia module and that broke my virtual terminals, I just get black screen :/
<FruitBasket> ok, now could someone help me out with skype? I try to make the test call and I get the error "Problem with Audio Playback". Indeed, I can't play sound through any device in skype preferences.
<SlimeyPete> JyZyXEL: try "video conferencing"
<aoupi> kelvin911: but obviously that does not apply to everyone :)
<SlimeyPete> or something similar
<Tyrath> Am0nXz: have you had the same problem
<kelvin911> aoupi: did u compile your own kernel?
<Tyrath> _steve_: what was the input/output error - with what program?
<JyZyXEL> SlimeyPete thats seems to always lead into something that can do only 2 people
<_steve_> with skype
<Am0nXz> yeah
<Jape`> =)
<aoupi> kelvin911: nope, I just got the nvidia thing through the hardware drivers thing
<_steve_> ALSA lib pcm.c:2196:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.hdmi
<Am0nXz> but i dint worked it out
<Jape`> I would like to replace vista with ubuntu
<Tyrath> _steve_: but what was the program the input/output error was referring to (in that dump line)
<kelvin911> anyone know when dell will release the mini9 in different color and bigger ssd?
<Tyrath> _steve_: ah k
<FruitBasket> linux doesn't seem to be able to read the vista filesystem..
<Am0nXz> didnt*
<kelvin911> in japan they have the red and pink one with 32GB ssd
<Dr_willis> FruitBasket,  i read my vista drives fine here with the ntfs/ntfs-3g drivers
<Jape`> yeah
<_steve_> I typed skype in a terminal and it came back with this and with ...
<Jape`> but formatting the hard disk at first
<_steve_> ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1619:(bluetooth_init) BT_GETCAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Jape`> why the hell don't they supply xp-based laptops anymore
<Jape`> just fucking vista
<_steve_> on several occasions
<LjL> !language
<Dr_willis> Jape`,  you can get xp based net-books
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FruitBasket> we sell xp-based computers...
<Tyrath> _steve_: shoot that line into google and see what it comes up with. I'm guessing alsa needs a specific program to run. i'd help you out here but i'm downloading big files and my internet is extremely laggy
<Dr_willis> Jape`,  MS extended the life of XP for the low end netbook market...
<baboom> why is my firefox engligh but the rest is in my native language?
<Jape`> Dr_willis: yeah but they are too small to my purpose
<chris4585> Does 8.10 have 3D support for nvidia cards now?
<kelvin911> it doesnt matter if it is xp or vista laptop, everything can install ubuntu on it
<ldiamond> I need a tool just like Synergy to use a single mouse/keyboard set to control 2 or more computers. What is there available?
<Jape`> the keyboard
<Jape`> but otherwise yeah
<_steve_> wish me luck.  I'm not that bright and it is a little after midnight
<_steve_> but which line?  bluetooth or c:2196/
<Dr_willis> chris4585,  all 3 of my nvidia systems have working 3d
<Jape`> ok, I have changed many options in vista to make it look more like xp
<Jape`> but...
<chris4585> Dr_willis, on 8.10?
<wwpiexec> ldiamond: less than ideal.. but have you tried vncviewer?
<kelvin911> i wonder if the compiz work on netbook?
<Jape`> btw, do ati cards have problems in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> chris4585,  yes.
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  yes it can
<Tyrath> _steve_: many of my errors I happen to fix from google. Half the time it's just a small little change you need to work out
<chris4585> Dr_willis, when did the driver start to work? just curious
<_steve_> thx.  I'll do my best
<Jape`> I have radeon hd3450
<Tyrath> _steve_: also try ubuntu forums
<kelvin911> i am thinking to buy the dell mini 9 with ubuntu in it
<Jape`> i wonder if it works in ubuntu?
<ldiamond> wwpiexec, I dont think VNC is what I need. I want something like Synergy, but that isnt dead like Synergy
<_steve_> sorry to be a newbie
<Dr_willis> chris4585,  ive not had any issues with the drivers  since beta...  on a 5500, 8800gtsxxx, and somthing in my laptop. i forget what it is.. they all 3 worked fine
<kelvin911> but can i get compiz on the dell customized ubuntu?
<Tyrath> !wine < window size
<Dr_willis> Cant say that i noticed Synergy being dead
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Am0nXz> lol_steve_
<ldiamond> wwpiexec, I get Assert fail with synergy and I'm unable to build the source to debug it
<Am0nXz> u dont have to be sorry for that
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> perhaps you can elaborate on what Synergy does that it can not be met with other tools ?
<chris4585> Dr_willis, thats odd, on both of my desktop and laptop on the final release I had no 3D, my friend said his worked, I'll see about it, thanks
<Am0nXz> no one borns being expert
 * Tyrath wishes there was a bot for wine
<ldiamond> n8tuser, Synergy simply creates a server on the machine that has a keyboard and mouse plugged in, then other computers with synergy clients (any OS) can connect to this and be controlled by the server.
<Tyrath> Am0nXz: have you had window problems in wine? did you fix them?
<Tyrath> because more often that not I find a heap of people with the same problem as me but few solutions :/
<_steve_> c u soon
<_steve_> bye
<Am0nXz> tyrath, just with the guess additions but nothing else
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> whoever suggested vncviewer  seems to do exact same thing as you just described
<Tyrath> Am0nXz: guess additions?
<wwpiexec> n8tuser
<Am0nXz> yeah
<Am0nXz> its for extra services
<n8tuser> wwpiexec-> ok that was you..good suggestion
<Am0nXz> like full screen mode
<Tyrath> Dr_willis: you don't have a fix for my wine issue? sorry to target you out but I know you're knowledgable about linux
<Dr_willis> Tyrath,  what wine issue? >hic<
<Am0nXz> guest i dont know something like that tyrath
<Am0nXz> sorry im dominican and im not a good english speaker
<Tyrath> Dr_willis: I can't get a game to play in fullscreen mode and if I try to use the virtual screen emulation option it makes a wider screen but it's laggy
<wwpiexec> n8tuser: synergy is a virtual KVM or KVM over IP.. if you have two monitors.. then you'll switch one monitor to be a clone when running VNC... and VNC doesnt transport things properly if you want to do games in one monitor and surf internet in another..
<Tyrath> Am0nXz: could you give me the name of the addition?
<ldiamond> n8tuser, VNCviewer doesnt just control the mouse and keyboard, it also displays the image of the desktop.
<Am0nXz> thats the name
<Am0nXz> tyrath give me a sec
<ldiamond> n8tuser, I have 2 computers, 2 monitors (one for each computer). I want to control both using only 1 mouse and 1 keyboard.
<ldiamond> n8tuser, One computer runs windows, the other runs ubuntu.
<Am0nXz> tyrath, is it for win?
<Tyrath> Am0nXz: it's for wine
<isaes> Umm.. I just installed 8.10. After that I installed ati restricted drivers. Got backups from xorg.conf and tried setting dual monitor support with no luck. Now I'd like to get the settings back as they were. Restored xorg.conf, reinstalled fglrx. No luck. Can't get past 1024x768. Is there some other config file that I should erase/modify?
<wwpiexec> ldiamond: why not buy a digital KM switch?!
<ldiamond> n8tuser, you should really put a space after the name of whoever you respond to (or not use ->) because Xchat doesnt highlight it.
<Am0nXz> ohh sorry i was completely wrong
<Tyrath> Am0nXz: no dramas. thanks anyway
<ldiamond> wwpiexec, because software is free.
<Am0nXz> i was thinking bout virual box
<ldiamond> wwpiexec, and easier to use.
<isaes> Now, the ubuntu loading bar is in correct resolution (1920x1080).. login screen in dual monitor, and when I log in I get cloned 1024x768. So there's something really odd going on.
<Am0nXz> but whats the problem with wine tyrath?
<ldiamond> isaes, Nvidia or ATI?
<isaes> Ati
<Melik> how can i install KDE desktop enviornment on my ubuntu?
<wwpiexec> ldiamond: ofcourse, but what are you going to do if the only opensource out there has been dead for two years.. hmm..
<ldiamond> isaes, well, cant help you!
<isaes> I've already checked xorg.conf and monitors.xml, but no luck :/
<Tyrath> isaes: as a last resort I'd reinstall. if nothing else works. I mean you have just reinstalled so shouldn't be too much of a problem
<ldiamond> wwpiexec, find another one. (or make one if necessary)
<isaes> Tyrath: yeah, I believe I did that last time
<Tyrath> isaes: oh sorry :/
<isaes> Tyrath: yeah I mean that reinstalling works, just would like to use that as the last resort. Well...
<isaes> But it's odd that resolution and dual monitors are still a pain in the butt.
<gavagai> My laptop dual boots windows and ubuntu.  max sound volume in ubuntu is about 20% of what i get in windows.  what is up with that?  alsamixer is all maxed out, blah blah blah
<aoupi> gavagai: try running alsamixer in a terminal and crank it up
<aoupi> gavagai: you might need to run alsamixer -c 0
<Shadow420> I can't seam to get ubuntu live cd to mount the floppy drive I modprobe it it found it but I still can't boot
<Shadow420> mount it*
<wwpiexec> ldiamond: i belive synergy is GNU.. if you can write the code its written in.. then go ahead.. ibelive you'll get quite a few support... maybe even the ubuntu dev team would want in on it.. its a useful tool... I have 1 monitor and 4 computers and 1 laptop..  one comoputer is directly connected to the monitor via DVI, two PCs are connected via a hardware KVM.. and one computer I vnc into.. the laptop.. well.. its a different entity... :-P
<aoupi> gavagai: perticularly pull up Front and PCM if you have it
<Shadow420> !intrpid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intrpid
<a1len> Can anyone point me towards a good MTA for ubuntu?
<Shadow420> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<gavagai> ok i opened that up, everything except front was maxed.  let me test it.
<Shadow420> I can't seam to get ubuntu live cd to mount the floppy drive I modprobe it it found it but I still can't moun it any ideas?
<aoupi> gavagai: play some music while you do it so you don't pull up so loud you ruin your speakers once you turn any audio on
<gavagai> aoupi, that improved it, thanks.  not sure if it is at 100% but it is a lot better
<ldiamond> wwpiexec, Ill check ubuntu dev channel
<aoupi> gavagai: cool, you're welcome
<gavagai> let me test it with the movie i was watching last night... it was unbearably quiet
<Dr_willis> Tyrath,  all about i can suggest for wine games is check the wine app database..  I have issues with wine and my twinview dual monitor setup and fullscreen games.
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  how are you trying to mount it?
<dpanman> any one know how to stop vlc from flicking ?
<aoupi> dpanman: try turning of desktop effects
<gavagai> aoupi, yeah it's working great.  sort of weird to default with the front speakers way down...
<aoupi> dpanman: crappy workaround but sometimes it's worth it :)
<gavagai> thanks again
<aoupi> gavagai: yea I find it pretty odd too :)
<gavagai> now i just have to make the sound work after i suspend.  but i think i found the fix to that on the forums
<dpanman> oh desktop effects
<faryshta> is there a way to burn a .ogm video into VCD or DVD?
<gavagai> if i close my laptop i lose sound until i reboot
<Shadow420> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<vladtsepesh1984> i guys i have a question: i have some "critical" files in my pc.....i would like to protect them with a password.....is there a metod to do it???
<dpanman> hmm can I do some else in VLC
<Tyrath_> how do I grant user privs to /dev/fb0 ?
<aoupi> faryshta: mencoder is pretty good at converting between formats, but I don't know anything about VCD or DVD format
<gavagai> aoupi, plus the other annoying thing is why do i need those switches to see all the options in alsamixer?  lol.  if i open the mixer regularly i get like two volume controls
<dpanman> to stop flicking
<faryshta> aoupi, thanks I will try it.
<dpanman> I did a long time ago
<gavagai> vladtsepesh1984, truecrypt is one way
<skylarS> can I sym-link a whole directory and all sub directories?
<faryshta> aoupi, I rip my DVD's into .ogm videos, now I want to put that videos on DVD again.
<aoupi> gavagai: yea, default is to show pulseaudio or whatever, -c 0 tells alsamixer to show controls for first card
<savvas> vladtsepesh1984: read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<vladtsepesh1984> thank you very much
<savvas> vladtsepesh1984: I think you need ubuntu 8.10 intrepid for it though
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<blizzow> Anyone here know how to enable vsync for X/Compiz on intrepid ?  I tried driconf, but still get frame tearing when I play dvds.
<blizzow> or any movie with fast light changes.
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  and does it give any error messages?
<Schenker80> guys, I have downloaded xubuntu, checked the MD5 and burned it onto a CD and it's all ready to go........is there anything else that I need to do before I install?
<Schenker80> anything else I should read?
<blizzow> I was thinking of removing the dri and compiz effects altogether, but it's not in xorg.conf
<vladtsepesh1984> i have ubuntu 8.04 can i do it in some way?
<aoupi> Schenker80: you're good to go, good luck :)
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis mount: can't find /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<edu__> Hi. Does anybody know if I can change my wifi adapter output power? I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and an USB  dongle with a ZD1211b chipset.
<skylarS> how to symlink dir A to dir B so so that every time something looks in A it has everything that is in B?
<Schenker80> thanks!
<Schenker80> I'll post tomorrow with my experience
<aoupi> skylarS: with the ln command
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  you have checked in the bios ti be sure the floppy device is enabled?   Other then that.. not sure what to tell ya. I dont even have a floppy any more to check..
<MiT> hello
<Schenker80> hopefully i wont have any problems.......fingers crossed!!!     to be honest, as long as I can get online and browse the internet i'll be happy
<savvas> vladtsepesh1984: no idea, but here's a "how to" page: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1701
<Dr_willis> Shadow420,  My last floppy machine. died a few months ago
<Jordan_U> blizzow: Do you use mplayer to play DVD's ?
<blizzow> vlc, or xine.
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis its ok
<nbeebo> hi all, what is ubuntus default terminal shell?
<Jordan_U> blizzow: Because there is a patch for mplayer that allows it to use compiz's video plugin which will probably get rid of the tearing
<edu__> I heard that VLC was going to be shipped by default with Ubuntu, is that true, or just a rumour?
<Shadow420> Dr_Willis bios sees it but intrepid doesn't
<aoupi> nbeebo: bash
<edu__> !VLC
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<nbeebo> ok thanks
<savvas> vladtsepesh1984: this "how to" uses it in 8.04 hardy: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/08/07/create-an-encrypted-private-directory-with-ecryptfs/
<faryshta> !ogm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogm
<faryshta> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aoupi> edu__: it's in the repos so you could just get it thru synaptic either way :)
<Non-Orthodox> hi there... I am havign some trouble... how do I exactly upgrade my kernel to 2.6.27-7.15 through apt-get? I am new to Ubuntu...
<faryshta> Non-Orthodox, what kernel are you using?
<faryshta> sorry, distro.
<Netcowboy> hello there , I'm tryn to connect to vpn ( relakks.com)  when I do "pon NAME" it report tha connecting go fine and  got new dns and ip's but in that point I can't do any thing every thing stop can't browse or do any thing when I disconnect this vpn  every thing back to normal, when I disconnect i get this " Connect time 3.5 minutes. , Sent 0 bytes, received 28697 bytes."
<Non-Orthodox> 2.6.27-7.16...
<Non-Orthodox> the one with problems, apparently
<Non-Orthodox> ah, ubuntu 8.10
<Non-Orthodox> intrepid
<aoupi> 7.16?
<faryshta> Non-Orthodox, on synaptic package manager select the linux-kernel etc.
<faryshta> then go menu Edit->Force Version and select the version you like.
<Non-Orthodox> ok
<pieter__> hi all, I've the problem described here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/689/ 'Force mount when usb has been unmounted improperly', but I'm a newbie, so I don't now how exactly the command line works. Could any one help me out please? Thanks a lot in advance
<ubuntu_> can anyone tell me how I can replace grub after installing windows. I had backuped the grub file for this reason.
<faryshta> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<aoupi> pieter__: check out linuxcommand.org to get more familiar with the terminal
<Non-Orthodox> faryshta: any way of doing it through shell commands? there is no linux-kernel in the synaptic package manager
<Non-Orthodox> wait...
<Non-Orthodox> nvm... stupid me
<Jacroe> why would my title bars in ubuntu flash orange than grey over and over whenever I move my mouse over them?
<Non-Orthodox> Jacroe: do you got compiz installed?
<pieter__> thanks, but it's just an external hard disk with some music files on it, no windows partition; is the solution the same in that case?
<shawn-p> what's the command to allow the user "www" to write to file "foo.txt"?
<Jacroe> i'm going to say no...
<aoupi> shawn-p: chown www foo.txt to make the user www owner of foo.txt
<aoupi> shawn-p: then chmod u+w foo.txt to give the owner write permission
<shawn-p> thank you.
<ubuntu__> mmm
<edu__> zomg
<Jacroe> non-orthodox: yes I do
<aoupi> pieter__: have you tried unplugging the disc and then plugging it back in?
<aoupi> pieter__: (if it is not mounted)
<ubuntu_> to replace my grub file, do I delete all the stuff that is in /boot that windows put in there, and replace it with my back up grub file?
<aoupi> ubuntu_: how do you mean replace grub? and what files have windows put there?
<kansan> is there a program (That is not klipper as it seems unstable) that remembers what you copy & paste so you can recall it later?  for ubuntu hardy?
<Non-Orthodox> Jacroe: for me, it was some option in compiz that made it go like that...
<Non-Orthodox> I jsut removed all eye-candy from compiz and it worked
<Jacroe> so remove the package? or how do I edit the settings of it?
<ubuntu_> aoupi: well, I installed windows after grub, and it uses its own boot loader. Before I did I backed up the grub file in /boot. Now it is not in there no more and there are files such as config-2-5-4-generic, memtest86+.bin and other files
<Chaotic_Descent> Hello. I was having serious problems with Ubuntu last night and had people in here give me a few suggestions. one was to run fsck on an Ubuntu CD, and the other was to reinstall. fsck doesn't seem to be working.
<aoupi> ubuntu_: thoose files are important :)
<Chaotic_Descent> I get: fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda#    The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<Chaotic_Descent> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<Chaotic_Descent> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<Chaotic_Descent> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock
<aoupi> ubuntu_: especialy the ones with vmlinuz or kernel in them :)
<FloodBot2> Chaotic_Descent: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> aoupi: lol k
<ubuntu_> aoupi: so what do i do?
<aoupi> ubuntu_: you can run sudo update-grub
<erUSUL> Chaotic_Descent: most likely you need fsck.ext3 not 2.
<ubuntu_> aoupi: and...... thats it?
<Chaotic_Descent> Oh, sorry for the flood. I forgot copying that text included linefeedds.
<erUSUL> Chaotic_Descent: easier is to use e2fsck /dev/sda[n] where n is the patrtition number
<FistMaker> Hello
<aoupi> ubuntu_: that'll generate a new menu.lst file anyway :)
<Chaotic_Descent> Hrm. I don't remember what partition it is...
<ubuntu_> aoupi: oh ok i see, i did that, loks like i have to create a template first, mkdir /boot/grub
<quiet> Can anyone suggest a backup solution that has a text-based configuration utility - not like amanda with just passing various commands to it. Something like lone-tar... if anyone has used that(only free).
<FistMaker> Can anyone help me figure out to share my internet connection with Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<oobe> quiet, just use tar
<ubuntu_> aoupi: after its made, is that it?
<aoupi> ubuntu_: oh you've lost your grub folder?!
<pieter__> aoupi: yes, when i unplug then plug it or turn it on then off, it get the same error message again. the point is, typing 'mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/USB120 -o force' in root terminal is no problem, but 1) it said there's some risk in doing so and I don't wanna loose any files, and 2) i read that that's not the only thing i'll have to do: i seem to first need to create a folder in...
<pieter__> .../media by the name of "New Disc"
<Netcowboy> hello there , I'm tryn to connect to vpn ( relakks.com)  when I do "pon NAME" it report tha connecting go fine and  got new dns and ip's but in that point I can't do any thing every thing stop can't browse or do any thing when I disconnect this vpn  every thing back to normal, when I disconnect i get this " Connect time 3.5 minutes. , Sent 0 bytes, received 28697 bytes."
<ubuntu_> aoupi: ya wast there, so i jsut created it and ran update-grub again
<swif> Does anyone know the story on Bluetooth OBEX with a BlackBerry Curve 8330 in Intrepid?  It just... doesn't work.
<quiet> oobe: I'm looking for a configurable interface to setup network backup to disk.
<Non-Orthodox> how can I update my Intrepid kernel to the new version (2.6.27-7.15) through command line??
<aoupi> pieter__: didn't you say it was an ext3 disc?
<pieter__> yes it is
<Jacroe> Non-orthodox: ?
<Non-Orthodox> (synaptic package manager didnt work
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: the update should happen automatically
<aoupi> pieter__: then you should change -t ntfs to -t ext3
<sharperguy> Anyone have a list of the kind of things handled by gnome-settings-demon?
<wwpiexec> ldiamond: check this out and show support http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15530/
<Non-Orthodox> I only had 2.6.27-7.14 version
<ubuntu_> aoupi: should i be good now once it created the files?
<aoupi> ubuntu_: give it a try, thou I'm not sure what might've happened :)
<Chaotic_Descent> should I be using e2fsck or just reinstalling Ubuntu? Is running e2fsck likely to wipe my other partitions, or is it just the system partition I target that's in danger?
<ubuntu_> aoupi: ok thanks
<Non-Orthodox> erUSUL: it is more like a downgrade than an update...
<aoupi> ubuntu_: if it doesn't work someone else might know better than me
<Non-Orthodox> it didnt happen auto
<ubuntu_> aoupi: k thanks alot
<ubuntu_> :)
<Non-Orthodox> I checked...
<pieter__> aoupi: that is, it's an external hard disk, i assume that's what you mean by 'ext3' (sorry for being such a n00b)
<sharperguy> ^ In other words, how bad would it be for me to run "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity"?
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: but according to apt-cache policy las kernel aviable is 2.6.27.7.11
<aoupi> pieter__: nope, ext3 is the filesystem
<aoupi> pieter__: it has nothing to do with being external :)
<LF|Irssi> las?
<pieter__> that i don't know
<Non-Orthodox> if I run the command: sudo dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic    in terminal, the last line should end with .15
<Chaotic_Descent> do I need to unmount the system partition before I run e2fsck or something? I don't understand the risks and proceedures.
<Non-Orthodox> mine ends with .16, which is a bugged version
<aoupi> sharperguy: not to bad, it'll get regenerated
<wos> could anyone tell me how to share files between 2 computers on a network on ubuntu?
<aoupi> pieter__: -t auto usualy works :)
<aoupi> wos: right click a folder and select "Share"
<Non-Orthodox> erUSUL: check this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linux-Kernel-Regression-in-Ubuntu-8-10-Upgrade-Now-96839.shtml
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: yep you are right
<FruitBasket> could someone _please_ help me with skype. It works fine on my coworker's computer, but I get no sound whatsoever on mine, no errors, nothing. Sound, recording and playback, works just fine in sound recorder, another softphone, _everything_ but skype
<Non-Orthodox> :) thanks
<shad0w0fsin> !nfs | wos
<ubottu> wos: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<na_victo> hi, does anyone have a dell studio??? i've been having problems with the media keys...
<Non-Orthodox> still, I dont know how to update it...
<Non-Orthodox> any idea?
<Jordan_U> Chaotic_Descent: If you are trying to fix the root partition then yes, if you are using 8.10 you can boot into recovery mode and choose to fsck from the recovery menu
<newbsd70> hello
<newbsd70> anbodyhere using bsd
<pieter__> then 'mount -t auto-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/USB120 -o force' it is, I'll try that
<aoupi> pieter__: no
<Chaotic_Descent> recovery mode... hadn't heard of that one before. uhm... hm... I don't think that option is in the boot menu...
<FruitBasket> newbsd70: perhaps it goes without saying.. but I think you're in the wrong channel.
<aoupi> pieter__: just auto, no 3g thing :)
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: update and upgrades have 2.6.27-7.16
<koshari> can i create a live bootable usb install with updates and extra packages?
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<donnie__> I have a question... which will have a follow up question... If I unrar (uncompress) something from a linux command line but localted on a windows computer (mounted using samba/cifs)... which computer's processing power is used? the linux machine I execute the command from?
<FruitBasket> donnie: the linux machine.
<newbsd70> lol
<newbsd70> freshprice
<newbsd70> interesting
<newbsd70> lol
<newbsd70> clear
<Non-Orthodox> linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic:
<Non-Orthodox>   Installed: 2.6.27-7.16
<Non-Orthodox>   Candidate: 2.6.27-7.16
<Non-Orthodox>   Version table:
<Non-Orthodox>  *** 2.6.27-7.16 0
<Non-Orthodox>         500 http://br.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main Packages
<Non-Orthodox>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main Packages
<Non-Orthodox>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Non-Orthodox>      2.6.27-7.14 0
<aoupi> donnie__: the computer you run the unrar application on, and all data will be transfered first to you and then back, so very ineffecient :)
<Non-Orthodox>         500 http://br.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<erUSUL> !paste | Non-Orthodox
<ubottu> Non-Orthodox: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chaotic_Descent> hm... I don't have permission to run e2fsck on that partition anyway from the boot CD... what crappy advice I was given. :P
<Non-Orthodox> sorry... I should have pastebin...
<Non-Orthodox> used the pastebin*
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: you are safe Installed: 2.6.27-7.16
<donnie__> FruitBasket: ok well I noticed something interesting... let's say it's a tv show.. with 23 rar's sequentially.. if I do that specific scenario and I *rename* the file when its in the middle of beeing extracted, using windows, the linux machine seems to realise it and keeps uincompressing using the new filename... are you following me? I think that's awesome but would like to understand how its possible
<pieter__> aoupi: it responded '$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<pieter__> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<pieter__> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/USB120: No such file or directory'
<donnie__> FruitBasket: let me know if you need be to better explain myself
<Non-Orthodox> but as far as I understood, it has a bug, and I should downgrade to .15
<Non-Orthodox> shouldn't I?
<FruitBasket> donnie: under linux, it opens a file, or opens a directory. If you change the name, the file is still open. It's a pointer to a thing, not a pointer to a filename.
<Chaotic_Descent> this is such a mess.
<swif> Has anyone gotten Bluetooth OBEX to work with any mobile device in Intrepid?  The current bluetooth package releases are clearly buggy... Any from-source suggestions or _anything_?
<Non-Orthodox> erUSUL: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-661-1
<na_victo> hi, does anybody have a dell studio??
<baboom> hi. when i remove pulseaudio, i cant start my x session. this sucks... what can i do???
<donnie__> aoupi: im efficient still.. because in *one* command I get to uncompress a whole season.. rather than using windows and unrar'ing episode by episode... with linux it might take more time over the network but at least its one command, I can leave my desk come back after a coffee and its done
<Supari> Hi everyone i have a Dell 6000 Running 8.1  2gb ram..Using ATI propitiatory drivers.. Why is my VIDEO laggy ? and CPU usage 100 % when i watch something ? I have Compiz Completly removed and all effects off!
<donnie__> Supari: use envy-ng to install the video accelerated drivers, its awesome
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: what is your point... according to apt-cache policy you have a safe patched kernel
<Supari> i already have accelerated drivers installed
<Supari> using fglrx
<donnie__> Supari: apparently not
<Supari> fglrxinfo shows ATI drivers
<donnie__> i had the same probs with fglrx.. I tell you... use envy-ng
<Supari> k ill do that but in envy it only shows me the driver i have installed already
<donnie__> Supari: choose with eny to first uninstall what you've got, start from scratch with it
<Non-Orthodox> erUSUL: nvm...
<Non-Orthodox> just checked... that was old news...
<Non-Orthodox> dumb me...
<Non-Orthodox> I was sent an out-dated link...
<FloodBot1> Non-Orthodox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox: The only "bug" is that there are no timestamps, which is how it's been up until now. The real bug was that ordering was changed ( in a compliant way, so I guess the real real bug is in peoples DSL modems ) when timestamps were enabled, so they were disabled. Now enabling timestamps does not change the order so they have been re-enabled. In other words this "bug" has pretty much no noticeable effect.
<Non-Orthodox> erUSUL: thanks...
<Non-Orthodox> erUSUL: now I get it... dumb me
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: no problem
<donnie__> i never had any problems now on at least 20 machines.. with envy... saved so much time... and im not a fan of automated stuff like this usually
<Supari> ok i will remove all ati drivers... set xorg to Vesa and use envy is that the idea ?
<donnie__> FruitBasket: btw thanks for the answer.. I think I get it
<donnie__> FruitBasket: you're saying linux isn't using the filename as a reference...
#ubuntu 2008-11-20
<donnie__> Supari: exactly.
<Non-Orthodox> erUSUL: just one more thing
<Non-Orthodox> how do I fix this problem?
<Non-Orthodox> linux-rtl8187se-modules depends on linux-generic (>= 2.6.27.8.12); however:
<Non-Orthodox>   Version of linux-generic on system is 2.6.27.7.11.
<Non-Orthodox> I cannot isntall the .deb file because of that
<FloodBot1> Non-Orthodox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Non-Orthodox> it is the driver for my wireless card....
<jfreekao> Hey does anyone know how I get gstreamer0.10-xvid?
<jfreekao> for some reason it's not listed in Synaptic.
<Non-Orthodox> sorry, it was just 2 lines, didnt think it would be considered as flood....
<leitao> How I do not automatically load a module during the boot ? I.e. I don't want to load psmouse on ubuntu 8.10, since I don't use PS/2 on this machine.
<Supari> one more question.. when i copy things from drive to an external gnome tells me its done however after i remove the drive and plug it into a diff comp the files are half copied or have error
<LF|Irssi> its not the lines really its how fast you type those lines out
<donnie__> jfreekao: im pretty sure google can tell you within a second or two
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: where did you get the linux-rtl8187se-modules ???
<Non-Orthodox> http://boskastrona.ovh.org/index_en.html
<tyrchyus> goodnight ;)
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox: What did you do that caused you to get that error?
<jfreekao> I tried... A bunch of sites came up, but none say anything about downloading it.
<donnie__> Supari: on external devices sometimes it will update the "index" or the structure only when unmounting.. do you umount correctly or simply unplug the external drive?
<vEyem> hello, after I upgraded to 8.04 several month ago,I screen resolution is incorrect.The picture doesn't reach the edges of my monitor (CRT btw).
<Supari> yes i unmount correctly
<Non-Orthodox> ah, sudo dpkg -i linux-rtl8187se-modules-*.deb in the folder with the downloaded files
<tyrchyus> are there anyone that use ubuntu 8.04 with gnome? i have to see one things.. 30 second
 * donnie__ is apparently the only one on this planet who prefers kde over gnome
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox: "linux-rtl8187se-modules" is not an official package
<Non-Orthodox> i know... but it is the fully working driver for rtl8187 out there
<Dedi> i deleted a part of dev, how can i restore it? :)
<jfreekao> Well, does anyone know how to watch Divx webplayer videos on Intrepid?
<donnie__> Supari: try with another external device just to make sure its not your actual drive... if same result I really don't know =/ sorry
<Non-Orthodox> the only one, I mean... that is fully working
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox: Where did you get this driver? Wherever you got it from you need to get the latest version
<donnie__> Supari: again I'm not the best expertise in here
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: the kernel version it requires is only aviable to betatesters in proposed
<Supari> its cool
<Supari> it happens to all drives
<donnie__> :)
<erUSUL> !realtek | Non-Orthodox
<ubottu> Non-Orthodox: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Supari> brb gonna test out this envy
<Non-Orthodox> that is exactly the latest version...
<erUSUL> Non-Orthodox: see the page ubottu gave
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox: Where did you get the .deb from?
<donnie__> Supari: ubuntuforums.com probably has something on this... when you think you have a dumb problem... at least 200 users had it before you ;)
<Non-Orthodox> thanks erUSUL, I gonna try that one again.
<Supari> yeah
<Non-Orthodox> Jordan_U: here: http://boskastrona.ovh.org/index_en.html
<blinkn1> finally xfi sound card works in ubuntu !!!
<sharperguy> aoupi, argh, forgot to backup my emails.... (not your fault though)
<Arnos> how do I reset my GNOME settings to defaults?
<Netcowboy> hello there , I'm tryn to connect to vpn ( relakks.com)  when I do "pon NAME" it report tha connecting go fine and  got new dns and ip's but in that point I can't do any thing every thing stop can't browse or do any thing when I disconnect this vpn  every thing back to normal, when I disconnect i get this " Connect time 3.5 minutes. , Sent 0 bytes, received 28697 bytes."
<l_r> hello
<temoto-mobi> Hello. Why don't i have a /dev/usb/lp0 device on intrepid?
<aoupi> pieter__: you need to create the directory you mount it to
<jfreekao> Can anyone tell me how I watch Divx Webplayer encoded videos? I'm using Intrepid, if that helps.
<temoto-mobi> printer is connected and recognized by hplip
<l_r> is there a live version of ubuntu for usb? (I am not asking about installing ubuntu from a cd to usb)
<jfreekao> Can anyone tell me how I watch Divx Webplayer encoded videos? I'm using Intrepid, if that helps.
<jfreekao> Can anyone tell me how I watch Divx Webplayer encoded videos? I'm using Intrepid, if that helps.
<pieter__> aoupi: how do I do that? Will /media/newdisk by sufficient?
<aoupi> pieter__: yup you can call it anything you want
<Shadoukun> I want to use skype on Ubuntu which works really well, but I uncovered a problem. My mic loops, and I have no way to make it stop. When I try to mute "Microphone" in Playback it mutes in Recording too. How do I make the looping stop?
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox: The author of that page apparently needs to make a new .deb ( or what he should really do is set up an automatic PPA )
<Guest13541> good evening. i am running ubuntu 8-4 inside windows.WHEN windows fails will i still be able to boot to ubuntu??
<jfreekao> Can anyone tell me how I watch Divx Webplayer encoded videos? I'm using Intrepid, if that helps.
<Non-Orthodox_> back...
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox: You can compile the driver yourself if you really need it now
<Non-Orthodox_> stupid connection...
<Jakoo> jfreekao try this  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<syslq> I tried to install ubuntu 8.10 and I got sr0 I/O error, I reburned cd and passwed verification but same prompt, I have installed same version of ubuntu at work and it worked fine. DVD RW I have works nice under windows. Thanks
<jfreekao> uh, but that only installs restricted drivers, doesn't it?
<FistMaker> I have installed firestarter, but I cant get it to reconginze my other laptop or 360. I've been able to choose between eth1 and pan0, but neither work
<jfreekao> I don't want to screw anything up
<Jakoo> it does any restricted extra
<newbsd70> firestarter
<pieter__> oops, just opened a file manager and saw it is actually properly mounted now. sorry for wasting your time. thanks a lot for your support!
<Shadoukun> No one? :(
<aoupi> FistMaker: what do you want to do?
<newbsd70> whats firestarter?
<Non-Orthodox_> Jordan_U: I know... the thing is that I can't... here is the driver I know that works, but I cannot compile: http://forums.msiwind.net/default-msiwind/have-the-wireless-drivers-but-t840.html
<Jakoo> jfreekao no you wont do that
<aoupi> newbsd70: iptables frontend, easy to set up routing etc
<newbsd70> i wish someone hereknows bsd
<jfreekao> But I don't have any restricted drivers that list gstreamer0.10-xvid.
<newbsd70> i see aoupi
<FistMaker> share internet to my laptop with Xubuntu and my Xbox 360
<jfreekao> at least, not ones that are listed
<newbsd70> thanks aoupi
<Jakoo> thats not drivers add
<Non-Orthodox_> Jordan_U: check Grackle post...
<Non-Orthodox_> Grackle's post
<newbsd70> i curious can we run bsd from flash drive
<aoupi> FistMaker: ok, and how are you connected to the xbox?
<newbsd70> or install bsd on flashdrive
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox_: Do you not know how to compile it or are you getting an error?
<erUSUL> newbsd70: wrong chat room
<newbsd70> yeahiknowsorryususl
<aoupi> FistMaker: and how are you connected to the internet
<FistMaker> PC with internet connection to 4 port hub, to Xbox
<Jakoo> jfreekao you will be able to read anything
<hitmanWilly> newbsd70, don't see why not...
<Non-Orthodox_> my problem is that I do compile and all, but the only problem is that the driver doesnt load
<newbsd70> exit
<aoupi> FistMaker: ok, what interface points to internet and which to the LAN?
<Non-Orthodox_> meaning, ndiswrapper remains the driver instead of the new one
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox_: uninstall ndiswrapper
<FistMaker> eth0 is my Internet, so I'm guessing eth1 is my local
<cappicard> hello. skype is not listing my webcam, but yet other apps can see it just fine.
<aoupi> FistMaker: yea, and you've set it up like that in firestarter? also check DHCP and internet sharing
<cappicard> i'm on x64 intrepid
<FistMaker> checked DHCP and restarted
<FistMaker> but no dice
<FistMaker> says eth1 not ready
<aoupi> FistMaker: ifup eth1
<FistMaker> ?
<duallain> Is there a clean way to cancel a apt-get install?
<aoupi> FistMaker: you must configure eth1, give it ip number like 192.168.0.1
<Jordan_U> duallain: Have the packages finished downloading?
<FistMaker> how do I configure eth1?
<Brucee> FistMaker : how manu connections you have?
<duallain> No, it redirected me to buy the packages which I don't want to do.
<FistMaker> just eth0 and 1
<aoupi> FistMaker: I'm going to bed now, but I'm sure you'll find help, good luck :)
<luddite> can you have two sessions on intrepid? 1- powerhungry gnome with tons of services and 2. power efficient KFCE with no wifi or services?
<aoupi> luddite: gdmflexiserver
<Brucee> FistMaker : type 'ifconfig' and see the lo ?
<Non-Orthodox__> stupid eletricity blinking...
<Jordan_U> luddite: It's certainly possible but you'd have to get your hands dirty
<jfreekao> done, but it didn't list gstreamer0.10-xvid
<Non-Orthodox__> Jordan_U: sorry, connection dropped due to instability in eletric power...
<Firefishe> I'm having sound card and wireless problems.  Here's my lspci output: http://rafb.net/p/Y9fsAL17.html
<Non-Orthodox__> as I said, the compiled driver doesnt replace ndswrapper's driver...
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox_: uninstall ndiswrapper
<dee> many people
<Non-Orthodox__> and if I remove ndiswrapper before, wlan0 disappears...
<FistMaker> i see lo, what am I looking for?
<Non-Orthodox__> Jordan_U: but then how can I ifconfig wlan0 up, if wlan0 doesnt appear as a device??
<FistMaker> my loopback is set to the standard 127.0.0.1, says up and running
<UnderWraps_> hi, I'm trying to install 8.04 but it doesn't detect one of my hard drives, I suspect it is a problem with the mainboard. It is an Asrock 775Dual-vsta. I have 3 drives attached - DVD, PATA & SATA - the installer doesn't detect the PATA drive. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox__: Have you tried removing ndiswrapper, rebooting, then loading the native drivers?
<Elda> Well... 8.10 is the latest version; I do not know much but I'd say try this one? :>
<FistMaker> is there something i have to set up for DHCP for firestarter to work?
<Non-Orthodox__> I couldnt load the native drivers...
<Non-Orthodox__> not sure how to
<Non-Orthodox__> but I tryed rebooting after removing ndiswrapper
<laoer> :)
<dang`r`us> hello
<TehJens> Hey you guys! I want to make a PHP-script that uses FFmpeg to convert avi-files to mp4 and moves them to a spesific folder, and then deletes the original. Any comments on that plan?
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox__: You follow the directions in the readme and run ./wlan0up
<dang`r`us> can't upgrade to 8.10 server:
<dang`r`us> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hplip/hpijs_2.7.7+2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.1_i386.deb Size mismatch
<Non-Orthodox__> Jordan_U: yes, I did...
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox__: Does it give any errors?
<Non-Orthodox__> Jordan_U: nope... the only problem is that ndiswrapper remains there...
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox__: How can ndiswrapper remain there if it's not installed?
<faryshta> Is there a way to de-activate Emerald on Compiz?
<Non-Orthodox__> ah, you mean after uninstalling it...
<vEyem_> I did fresh install of 8.04 several months ago, and since the my display looks incorrect.It only when I have the resolution set to 1024x768 @ 60hz does the picture span from one edge to the other.But been at only 60hz it appears rather flickery.
<shafi> Hi guys: how to slove Problem with Audio Playback for skype in ubuntu 8.10?
<Non-Orthodox__> well, then it gives me the error that there is no wlan0 device, when I try ./wlan0up
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox__: Have you tried removing ndiswrapper, rebooting, then loading the native drivers?
<Non-Orthodox__> Jordan_U: I tryed removinf ndiswrapper, rebooting... not sure ho to load the native drivers...
<Non-Orthodox__> how*
<Non-Orthodox__> removing*
<Uplink> can someone help me with conky?
<ishiX1939> hmmm.
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox__: cd to the folder with the drivers, run "./makedrv" then "./wlan0up"
<Non-Orthodox__> ok
<vEyem_> Uplink:What about?
<Uplink> vEyem: my conky hides my desktop shorcuts :(
<luddite> aoupi : thats gnome only and is a guest account whilst logged in. opintless for the task at hand.
<luddite> jordan_U : mmm -any ideas? or is it just gonna be better to create a new user account and turn off all the crap i dont need?
<Gazali>  while installing debianxfce, i didnot formatted the old home partition of xubuntu, now is there a way to get rid of the configuration left from xubuntu?
<Non-Orthodox__> done
<Ikyn_> Thanks binmonkey
<vEyem_> Uplink: are the invisible or are you unable to interact with them?
<Non-Orthodox__> but ndiswrapper remains there... according to airdriver-ng
<Jordan_U> luddite: Well you can install XFCE and have it will be available as an option in sessions, then you can make a script that runs at XFCE startup that disables wireless
<Uplink> vEyem: ok the update interval is 2 seconds on my conky... it hides them, and when i hover over my icons with my cursor they appear until my conky updates, then they disappear again
<Ikyn_> So I downloaded and installed the linux drivers for the ATI card in my laptop. Once I restarted and rebooted, it's having problems, and when I try to start in low-res mode, it never actually gets to the desktop. Is there anyone that can tell me how I reverse the process?
<Non-Orthodox__> Jordan_U: not only in airdriver-ng loaded shows that ndiswrapper is the only loaded driver, as I cannot enter master mode from any wireless manager or iwconfig, which gives me the error that it isnt possible (not supported), while the driver I am trying to install supports it...
<ellipsis> hey, my wireless card is showing up as disabled in lshw
<ellipsis> how can I turn it on?
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox__: Have you tried removing ndiswrapper, rebooting, then loading the native drivers?
<Non-Orthodox__> Jordan_U: I tell you again... I dont know how to load native drivers... if it is done automaticaly during reboot, then yes... and it failed
<ellipsis> any idea how can I turn on a wireless card in Ubuntu?
<ellipsis> normally I'd use Fn+F2 in windows
<ellipsis> but obviously that's not working here
<ldiamond> ellipsis, its the same in Ubuntu, this is a Hardware switch
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox__: It is not done automatically on boot unless you run the install script, like I said before, to load the native drivers: cd to the folder with the drivers, run "./makedrv" then "./wlan0up"
<ellipsis> it's a fresh install of 8.10
<ellipsis> it's not working for me ldiamond
<Non-Orthodox__> ah, ok
<Non-Orthodox__> well, gonna try it...
<Non-Orthodox__> brb, rebooting...
<infinity2> where is the kerenl config file in the ubuntu packages? i extracted them and i cant find it. i checked the diff and the binary.
<ellipsis> I tried setting the keyboard layout to Dell Inspiron
<ldiamond> ellipsis is your wireless even detected?
<Non-Orthodox__> thanks Jordan_U...
<Non-Orthodox__> brb
<Jordan_U> Non-Orthodox__: Make that "sudo ./wlan0up"
<vEyem_> Uplink: hmm.It has been a while since I had conky installed,It was to buggy and would hog the cpu when users were switch.But I do remember Its poor refreshing scheme.I hope the implement real alpa blending in the future.Anyhow How large of area is this occupying? Can you just move it to an unused portion of the Desktop?
<ellipsis> the wireless card doesn't show up in lspci
<ellipsis> I mean it does
<ellipsis> but in lshw
<ldiamond> if ifconfig?
<ellipsis> it shows up as disabled
<ldiamond> in*
<ellipsis> yeah it doesn't show up in ifconfig
<Uplink> vEyem_: yes it is freaking buggy...
<ellipsis> only my ethernet card shows up
<ldiamond> In my case, I'm using WICD so I dont know
<ldiamond> check /etc/network/interfaces
<ldiamond> You'll need those: #auto wlan0
<ldiamond> allow-hotplug wlan0
<ldiamond> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<ellipsis> this is all I have
<ellipsis> auto lo
<ellipsis> iface lo inet loopback
<ldiamond> for the Network Manager part, I have no Idea because I'm not using it.
<ldiamond> thats your problem.
<ellipsis> should I add those lines in?
<vEyem_> Uplink:Even if conky didn't hide the icons you still wouln't be able to click-on them,correct?
<ldiamond> yes
<FistMaker> Having problems with firestarter and configureing eth1
<Uplink> vEyem_: i AM able to click on them
<Ikyn_> So I downloaded and installed the linux drivers for the ATI card in my laptop. Once I restarted and rebooted, it's having problems, and when I try to start in low-res mode, it never actually gets to the desktop. Is there anyone that can tell me how I reverse the process?
<ellipsis> and I'm assuming I have to restart after that
<greg_> hi guys anyone able to help me set up a VPN - was easy enough to set up on vista to allow me to access network shares over PPTP connection.  With ibex i'm left baffled
<Anza> why it sometimes appears a thing in the task bar saying something like: launching HTTP cache cleaner ??
<ldiamond> ellipsis, well, I dont know exactly how to restart only the appropriate modules, so I'd reboot yea
<vEyem_> Uplink:I see, It has been a while since I've had it installed.
<FistMaker> Can someone help with setting up firestarter share my internet to my xbox?
<ellipsis> then I shall be right back, good sir
<Uplink> vEyem_: wanna try it again? :D ill give you my conkyrc
<eross> should I develop apps using Ultimate++ or wxwidgets, any comments?
<astronaute> hello guys !
<Anza> I installed Cedega like two versions and it appears in like 3 different places in Applications menu, how can I uninstall it and get rid of it???
<vEyem_> FistMaker: no but I can try.I did once upon a time.Unless you mean a xbox360, or any version with out linux running on it :).
<astronaute> can someone help me install Audigy 2 ZS PCMCIA card on alienware area 51 (xubuntu 8.10) please ?
<astronaute> i think it is not detected at all
<TOPSECRET> is there a #bazaar?
<laoer> lostirc --noauto
<FistMaker> Can I not share my Ubuntu internet connection with my Xbox 360?
<zsquareplusc> TOPSECRET: no, but #bzr
<TOPSECRET> thanks a million zsquareplusc
<FistMaker> I have set up firestarter, but my eth1 says that it's not ready
<emorris> Hi, what command is run when you click suspend or hibernate
<FistMaker> can anyone assist me with this?
<Failtacular> Hi
<Failtacular> I need help
<vEyem_> FistMaker: I'm sure it is possible.After all my linksys router runs linux.But I don't have a 360 so I can't be very specific.
<FistMaker> that's ok
<FistMaker> It worked when I had XP on this PC
<greg_> anyone able to help me VPN into my ubuntubox so I can mount samba shares
<greg_> really don't know where to start with PPTP
<Failtacular> when I boot from the Ubuntu disc, 3D programs run fine, but when I run the installed version, they don't even open.
<faryshta> ok, this will be the weirdest and dumbest question I have asked on my life. Where it he option to change the number of Desktops on XFCE?
<remu> Hey guys, is it normal to have "do_poll" showing for almost every entry in System Monitor, under the Processes tab, and the waiting channel list?
<FistMaker> my guess is I need to configure something for Ubuntu to share it properly
<emorris> FistMaker: it's definitely eth1 you want?
<FistMaker> eth0 is my internet
<FistMaker> so eth1 is my local right?
<Failtacular> Anyone?
<emorris> FistMaker: you need to change it to use eth0
<lookas> guys please i need some help, when i try to start frostwire i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/74558/
<simps> hi all, this is a fairly general question, but i'm doing some PHP coding and trying to echo to terminal. how would you echo color and/or bold and whatnot? is there a list?
<Failtacular> does anyone care about my question?
<vEyem_> FistMaker:You are using firestarter, right?
<emorris> FistMaker: you can get the info from the ifconfig command
<FistMaker> that is correct, I am using firestarter
<Failtacular> HELLO?!?
<vEyem_> Uplink: I am going do some research on conky first.
<astronaute> my card : http://www.cnet.com.au/i/r/2004/Notebooks/Notebooks/creative_audigy_pcmcia_card_500x375.jpg
<eross> Failtacular, what do you mean by the installed version
<Uplink> vEyem_: alright dude, :]
<Blunted88> im having issues with my repositories, im running xubuntu 8.04. what repositories should i have listed in synaptic
<astronaute> if someone can help me install it it would be great :)
<FistMaker> ok, I ran ifconfig
<lookas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74558/  please, help?
<FistMaker> what am I looking for
<emorris> FistMaker: look for the device which has a line starting inet addr
<eross> Failtacular - do you need to enable your hardware driver? use restricted drivers?
<vEyem_> FistMaker:Firestarter gives you an option for sharing an internet connection upon configuration ,correct?
<Failtacular> Hello?
<emorris> FistMaker: probably eth0 or eth1
<FistMaker> yes, eth0 is my internet
<emorris> !hi | Failtacular
<ubottu> Failtacular: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Failtacular> ?
<ellipsis> ldiamond
<emorris> FistMaker: in that case you need to set firestarter to use eth0
<ellipsis> erm
<FistMaker> done
<r2s> Does ZTE MF622 3G USB Modem Card works out of the box in Ubuntu 8.10 ???
<ellipsis> I'm still seeing only one device in ifconfig
<FistMaker> i've set it up with eth0 before
<Blunted88> ﻿im having issues with my repositories, im running xubuntu 8.04. what repositories should i have listed in synaptic?
<remu> Is this normal? http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zebeh1&s=4
<lookas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74558/ pleeease no one?
<FistMaker> then when it states which Local Device to use should I choose eht0 or eth1?
<Failtacular> Whenever I boot from the cd, 3D programs run just fine, but when I boot the installed version, they don't even open!
<r2s> I've installed a fresh Ubuntu 8.10 and inserted the MF622 3G card but it seems that it's not detecting it... though in /var/log/messages it say's Storage Ignored
<Failtacular> help!
<emorris> FistMaker: set both internet and local to eth0
<FistMaker> got an error
<astronaute> any PCMCIA gurus here for my audigy problem please ?:)
<Failtacular> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGH!!!!!!!!
<emorris> FistMaker: ?
<FistMaker> The local area and the Internet connected devices can not be the same
<emorris> !patience | Failtacular
<ubottu> Failtacular: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Failtacular> Is anyone at all LISTENING?!
<Failtacular> Yeah, well I was at least expecting a response.
<emorris> Failtacular: check in system>administration>hardware drivers and make sure your graphics driver is checked
<Failtacular> So I know I'm not being ignored
<vEyem_> Failtacular: what programs are you talking about?
<emorris> Failtacular: people will generally only answer if they know the answer to your problem round here. as you can see it is a busy channel
<remu> Could someone look under System>Administration>System Monitor to take a look if their Processes tab looks similar to this? http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zebeh1&s=4
<vEyem_> FistMaker:are talking about configuration on the linux box or the xbox?
<FistMaker> linux box
<Failtacular> Blender, 3D games
<remu> Because if other peoples system monitors dont look like it, then I will go ahead and post in the forums.
<FistMaker> my 360 is set for DHCP
<Failtacular> And other things
<FistMaker> automatic
<emorris> FistMaker: and you have both the check boxes under that unchecked, right?
<Blunted88> ﻿﻿im having issues with my repositories, im running xubuntu 8.04. what repositories should i have listed in synaptic?
<vEyem_> FistMaker: aha that is an impotant piece of info.
<Gazali> how do i get rid of the debian folder in xfce menu http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/8418/screenshotzk0.png
<FistMaker> check boxes in what? firestarter?
<vEyem_> FistMaker: when you configured firestarter did you specify dhcp?
<FistMaker> yes
<ellipsis> so I'm trying to get my wireless card working with Ubuntu 8.10
<eighthour> what's the effects channel....???....
<Failtacular> My administration list is shorter than normal, but I ran a search and still didn't find a "hardware Drivers" application.
<ellipsis> it's showing up as DISABLED with lshw
<ellipsis> and not showing up at all in ifconfig
<ellipsis> any ideas on what I can do?
<vEyem_> Failtacular:run blender in a terminal and take note of the output.
<FistMaker> I have my eth0 to my Linux Box, my Linux Box to a Hub, and then the Hub to my 360
<Failtacular> Very busy. I've never been in a chat room before, that's all.
<exmachina> man i'm starting to miss apt-get
<poont> Hi, I used synaptic package manager to install R-base and various R packages but i do not know how to load R because there is no shortcut option in my applications menu
<exmachina> it's taking me forever to emerge gimp
<exmachina> and i'm on -j4
<Failtacular> What, do you not have it?
<exmachina> =(
<exmachina> i wonder if it's possible to get apt-get on gentoo
<TOPSECRET> never been in a chat room?
<emorris> Blunted88: check in software sources, in the 'ubuntu software' tab you should have everything ticked that you want. main for the main supported apps, universe for unsupported apps, restricted for hardware drivers, and multiverse for other restricted stuff (proprietory etc)
<Failtacular> That's right.
<eighthour> anyone know how to get atlantis to work in 8.10....???....
<exmachina> eighthour, you need to open a stargate
<vEyem_> FistMaker:I assume you have the xbox using your desktop's ip adress as its gateway?
<exmachina> then go off to a parallel universe
<Failtacular> I'm not even 18
<snoopy_> haha
<Failtacular> I still know a lot about Linux, though
<eighthour> exmachine, i don't have all the symbols....
<Failtacular> What's Linux Box?
<FistMaker> it was set to Automatic, so I have no idea what the 360's i.p. is
<Failtacular> An Emulator?
<FistMaker> my guess is 192.168.0.1
<emorris> Failtacular: try installing the package 'ubuntu-desktop'
<FistMaker> that's the standard from my experience
<Gnea> FistMaker: a 'linux box' is a term that refers to a computer with linux installed on it... like a 'windows box'
<remu> Could someone please look under their System Monitor, under the Processes tab, and let me know if it is similar to my system? Heres a picture of what I have showing. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zebeh1&s=4
<Failtacular> I already have it. I tried reinstalling it yesterday, and it didn't work.
<FistMaker> Gnea: that was Failtacular, I'm familiar with the term :)
<emorris> remu: yep, that's fine
<Gnea> FistMaker: er, yeah, sorry :)
<FistMaker> np
<Gnea> Failtacular: see what I just told FistMaker :)
<vEyem_> FistMaker: no, I believe you must explicitly tell the xbox what to use as a gateway.
<Gnea> long day
<remu> emorris: hmm, alright, for some reason I thought it might be abnormal. Thanks.
<FistMaker> what should I set it to?
<emorris> remu: no, it just tells you what it's waiting for (ie. user input, time to pass, etc. etc.) nothing to worry about
<vEyem_> the xbox's ip will be obtained from the desktop computer.
<remu> oh okay
<r2s> anyone knows how to make ZTE MF622 3G Modem work with Ubunt 8.10 ??
<Failtacular> *Ahem*
<trask> are there 1 or 2 commands i can fire to restart my sound system? every time i go to our national tv homepage all sound stops working. thinking something like sudo killall -9 alsadeamon && alsadeamon
<vEyem_> assuming your computer's ip address is 192.168.0.1,then use 192.168.0.1
<Gnea> Failtacular: ?
<Failtacular> What?
<Gnea> Failtacular: why the *Ahem*?
<remu> Also, does anyone here have experience with bluetooth mice and Ubuntu 8.10? I tried to get my bluetooth headset to work, which didn't work as planned, but I ordered a bluetooth mouse and am hoping that there arent as many problems with the bluetooth mice as there are with the headsets.
<Failtacular> Eh, well, no one's listening to my problem anymore.
<emorris> remu: should be ok
<Gnea> Failtacular: what's the problem?
<FistMaker> which address should I set my 360 to?
<Netcowboy> hello again , how I can remove entery from iptable ???
<raven> how  can i compare the speed of two browsers
<FistMaker> inet address? Bcast?
<Gnea> !iptables | Netcowboy
<ubottu> Netcowboy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Gnea> Netcowboy: it's all explained at that url
<Netcowboy> ok i'll check
<deathwish> hey what up
<deathwish> I can help with some questios
<remu> emorris: Thanks for all of your help
<remu> !sync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync
<remu> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<emorris> remu: or http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html if it doesn't work automatically
<raven> lol
<Gnea> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.3-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 324 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Failtacular> *sigh* this is the third time i've had to repeat it. Whenever I boot from the Ubuntu disc (7.04) 3D programs work just fine, but when I use the installed version, it doesn't work. gotta go!
<remu> Gnea: thanks
<raven> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7330 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<DiiPhantom> anyone can tell me what ftp server program in ubuntu is closest or better to serv-u?
<emorris> Failtacular: did you look for a hardware driver?
<remu> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 516 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<vEyem_> FistMaker:if your desktop,serving as the gateway, is configured to use dhcp for all computers connecting to it then the xbox will have an ip address assinged to it automaticly.
<Gnea> DiiPhantom: dunno serv-u, but proftpd and vsftpd tend to be the better options
<zsquareplusc> you can also /msg the bot the play with it ;-)
<DiiPhantom> thankx
<nibbler_> DiiPhantom: but dont expect a gui like in serv-u
<FistMaker> so should I leave the IP on the 360 to auto?
<emorris> Failtacular: ??
<DiiPhantom> lol, here is basically what i need: if someone uploads something, they will get credit
<DiiPhantom> thats all
<nibbler_> DiiPhantom: glftpd
<vEyem_> Failtacular: try running the program in question from the command line and see what error msgs you get.
<FistMaker> or should I set the I.P. to match what eth0's inet addr is?
<Failtacular> I didn't find it when someone told me try it earlier.
<DiiPhantom> glftpd?
<nibbler_> DiiPhantom: the most flexible one, when its about credits :)
<raven> i installed epiphany and it did not make an icon in my menu
<raven> where can i make one
<emorris> Failtacular: did you try installing ubuntu-desktop ?
<DiiPhantom> glftpd its not in the synaptic
<DiiPhantom> is it spelled right?
<emorris> Failtacular: as in the package?
<nibbler_> Gnea: i'll insist, no linux ftp program comes with gui package :)
<Gnea> nibbler_: not by default ;)
<Failtacular> Yes, I already have it. I tried reinstalling it yesterday, and it didn't work.
<nibbler_> Gnea: still i learned something :)
<binarymutant> is hardy still supported?
<pwhipp> I've just restarted 8.10 and got a black screen following the latest updates. attempting to get in reconfigure gnome-system-tools reports libxml2.so.2 no such file or directory
<zsquareplusc> binarymutant: sure
<Failtacular> Why is your text red?
<Gnea> nibbler_: unless you're blanketing client/server, in which case, there are a plethora of GUI ftp clients available
<Gnea> nibbler_: yup :)
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<Failtacular> Sorry, i'm new.
<nibbler_> DiiPhantom: its not that free, not open at least.... so maybe thke this otherone gnea suggested
<LostInSpace> Hello all! I'm trying to install a 3rd-party app (IBM's Informix) that gives no response at all. Any idea what might cause that?
<pwhipp> can anyone help?
<AzizLight> how can I echo ! in bash?
<nibbler_> Gnea: clients..... who talks about this??
<DiiPhantom> brb
<zsquareplusc> !ask | pwhipp
<ubottu> pwhipp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<emorris> Failtacular: just to make sure, do this. open a terminal, and type the following commands:  sudo apt-get update   <enter>    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  <enter>   sudo apt-get -f install
<vEyem_> FistMaker: tell you what, why dont try it using static ip addresses.Set your desktops eth1(assuming eth1 is the port that connects to the xbox,not the internet) to 192.168.0.1 and set the xbox ip to 192.168.0.2.Then configure the xbox to use 192.168.0.1 as its gateway.
<clayX> i'm trying to remove nspluginwrapper so i can install a flash upgrade.  when i enter the command, i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/74565/
<FistMaker> does it matter if there is a hub between eth0 and eth1?
<Gnea> Failtacular: please, don't expect people to scrollback for your problem - you're going to need to re-iterate it if you want anyone to be able to help you that has the time
<pwhipp> zsquareplusc: thanks - trying to restart 8.10 after update - reconfig of gnome-system-tools reports libxml2.so.2 is missing - any ideas?
<vEyem_> FistMaker: I don't believe so.
<NewFAQs> Hello Can someone please help me i kind of ruined my umm bottom bar?
<r2s> anyone knows how to make ZTE MF622 3G Modem work with Ubunt 8.10 ??
<Failtacular> all that came up were packages that were no longer needed
<Gnea> NewFAQs: ORLY?
<BliND123> hey, can you guys help someone with Xubuntu?
<Failtacular> why is your text red?
<emorris> NewFAQs: what does it look like right now? can you post a screenshot?
<NewFAQs> Like i deleted it somehow :( and i replaced it and put the trash can on it
<Failtacular> Me?
<vEyem_> Failtacular: did you try running glxgears?
<NewFAQs> but windows wont go into it?
<emorris> Failtacular: because i prefixed your name
<NewFAQs> Like open windows wont dock to it :(
<BliND123> can you guys help someone with Xubuntu or do they have a channel?
<Failtacular> How do you do that?
<Gnea> NewFAQs: have you tried to undelete it?
<emorris> Failtacular: <-- like that
<Gazali> #xubuntu
<biouser> BliND123, yes and yes
<Gnea> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Failtacular> emorris: This?
<raven> BliND123, they prob hav a channel (prob #xubuntu), but if u just translate any suggestions given, u cud probably ask for help here and pretend u use ubuntu
<emorris> Failtacular: yep, that was red for me
<Failtacular> oh.
<Failtacular> what is it for?
<Netcowboy> :/
<nibsa1242> is there a program that I can use that will automatically span disks? I need to make an uncompressed copy of a 20GB directory to DVD, and its a hassle to manually pick out aprox 4.7GB sized chunks of files
<NewFAQs> how do you undelete it?
<Gazali> i have installed debian xfce. in the menu the is this debian folder id like to get rid of, how will i do this http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/8418/screenshotzk0.png
<zsquareplusc> pwhipp: is libxml2 installed? i.e. does "dpkg -l libxml2" show a line starting with "ii"?
<Gnea> NewFAQs: well, you mentioned something about dragging it to the recycle bin.. or was that a metaphor?
<LostInSpace> Looking for help installing an app not available through apt-get...
<pwhipp> zsquareplusc: yes it does
<NewFAQs> no :( thats like what happened, i somehow deleted it
<Failtacular> vEyem: what's that?
<Gnea> okay.
<emorris> Failtacular: so you know when someone wants you. please do it when replying to people, so it alerts them of a new message. especially in big channels like this
<NewFAQs> and now windows wont dock to it anymore :( i added a new one to botton of screen
<emorris> Failtacular: so have to tried my commands yet?
<Gnea> NewFAQs: a new bar to the bottom of the screen?
<bluebuntu> hey I want to see my windows shares over ubuntu 8.10 well the network shows up but the windows computers dont show up
<Narcissus> Does anyone know of a cpu temperature monitor that I can install very very quickly
<NewFAQs> yeah ubuntu has to task bars one at the top and bottom?
<Netcowboy> sorry Gnea  but I didn' find something on that I'm a newbie I fllown a tutorial when I try "sudo route del 83.233.181.2 dev ppp0" I get "SIOCDELRT: No such process"
 * Gnea doesn't assume to know specifically what you're talking about - be clear, concise and specific, or you will do nothing but cause frustration. 
<NewFAQs> I deleted one at the bottom
<Failtacular> emorris: Yeah, the sudo apt-get -f install, only gave me a list of packages that were no longer needed
<node357> 8.10 installation is stuck on "scanning mirror"
<NewFAQs> and i put it back, yet I want help getting WINDOWS to dock to it again please
<nibsa1242> I need a program that will do this: allow me to tell it a directory, and it creates a dvd from the files, as the directory will take up 5-6 dvds, I need it to stop once a disk is full and then continue onto the next disk.
<NewFAQs> :)
<vEyem_> Failtacular:glxgears?It's a simple gl program that shows some spinning gears and is use as a simple test program.
<zsquareplusc> pwhipp: hm "ls -l /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2" is also finding it?
<Narcissus> NewFAQs, add Windows List to your bottom bar
<Failtacular> vEyem_: What is that?
<Gnea> Netcowboy: that's not iptables, that's using the route command - you need to look for something like:  sudo iptables -D something_or_other
<Narcissus> NewFAQs, Right click on it, then Add to Panel...
<emorris> Failtacular: ok, and 'hardware drivers' still isn't in your administration menu?
<vEyem_> Failtacular: ^^^
<nibbler_> Netcowboy: with -n or smth iptables -L lits rulenumbers, so you can -D by number...
<Failtacular> emmoris: Oh, well my step-dad cut down my administration menu.
<slinkeey> hello
<vEyem_> bye all.
<Netcowboy> :)
<pwhipp> zsquareplusc: no it isn't
<Gnea> NewFAQs: gotcha. :) let's take it one step at a time until it's fixed right, okay? have you been able to get the virtual desktop pager (the one that was in the bottom-right) back up?
<NewFAQs> what do i right click on?
<NewFAQs> wo that sounded dumb sorry
<NewFAQs> :(
<Gnea> s'alright.
<NewFAQs> But what do i right click on?
<slinkeey> I fresh installed 8.10 in place of 8.04 and my USB drives no longer automount....
<nibbler_> ...that soudnd dumb
<Gnea> the bottom menu bar - and then add-to-panel
<node357> installing 8.10 stuck on "scanning the mirror"
<slinkeey> Is this a known issue and I just need to wait it out?
<NewFAQs> ug no?
<NewFAQs> no GNea
<Gnea> NewFAQs: no?
<zerothis> will a Vontage V-Phone work with linux?
<zsquareplusc> pwhipp: well it should be there when the packet is installed. at least it is here. maybe try an  apt-get install --reinstall libxml2
<NewFAQs> but i have put a new trash can there
<Gnea> ok
<emorris> Failtacular: well get him to sort that out later. for now just run sudo jockey-gtk
<pwhipp> zsquareplusc: am doing...
<slinkeey> Is automounting of USB drives broke in 8.10?
<Gnea> NewFAQs: try the add-to-panel thing again and look for the desktop pager
<Failtacular> emmoris: brb. I gotta do something.
<nibsa1242> I need a program that will do this: allow me to tell it a directory, and it creates a dvd from the files, as the directory will take up 5-6 dvds, I need it to stop once a disk is full tell me to put in a new disk, and then continue onto that disk.
<FistMaker> Ok, now firestarter has found eth1
<node357> it would be nice if you guys helped me for once...
<FistMaker> but, my 360 fails DNS
<node357> 8.10 stuck on "scanning the mirror"
<slinkeey> People here have helped me...  that attitude might make them not want to help...
<pwhipp> zsquareplusc: I'm trying a restart now...
<emorris> Failtacular: i have to go soon, so please just run that in a terminal and enable your graphics driver. then log out and log in again. and my nick has only 1 m
<NewFAQs> OK Gnea,
<Gnea> node357: please can the attitude... are you referring to the installation phase?
<node357> i've been asking questions for months and nobody ever answers
<NewFAQs> I have a "Desktop Switch" and a Trash Can in bottom right corner now
<node357> yes Gnea I'm trying to install
<Failtacular> emmoris: it'll take awhile.
<zsquareplusc> !tab
<Failtacular> "sudo: jockey-gtk: command not found"
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Failtacular> emmoris: "sudo: jockey-gtk: command not found"
<Gnea> node357: do you have the system hooked up to the internet?
<NewFAQs> Wow that is hell annoying when i MINIMIZE the window it doesn't dock to the bottom bar :(
<node357> Gnea: yes I do, network connection is running fine
<Slayer> Hello
<node357> I'm on the Live CD right now
<Slayer> I need help with xubuntu
<emorris> Failtacular: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk               then         sudo jockey-gtk
<node357> the installer is just sitting there on "scanning the mirror"
<slinkeey> Does anyone else have problems with automounting usb drives in 8.10?
<Gnea> NewFAQs: okay, please be patient, and don't go off like that again.  try the add-to-panel again and see if you can find the iconbox or something close to that
<Slayer> Is it possible to mae Linux work ith XP hardware?
<Slayer> It's a wireess card
<Slayer> less*
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242: Maybe not quite what you want but you can right click the directory in nautilus and go to create archive show "other options" and choose to have it split the archive into DVD sized chunks
<Gnea> !wireless | Slayer
<ubottu> Slayer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<emorris> NewFAQs: add the window list applet to the bottom bar
<Slayer> erm
<Gnea> Slayer: check that site out, there's a good chance that your card could be listed there
<Gnea> NewFAQs: er, yeah, what emorris said :)
<pwhipp> zsquareplusc: I'm in! thanks! where's the donate button ;)
<FistMaker> still there vEyem?
<node357> i guess i'll try mandriva instead
<slinkeey> Is it bad practice to repeat my question?
<brad_> here's a stupid question for some people, can anyone give me some help with a lexmark printer?
<Failtacular> emmoris: "E: Couldn't find package jockey-gtk"
<nibsa1242> Jordan_U: so if its say a ~20GB directory with may sub directories, it'll give me like dir 1-x and each dir can be dvd sized?
<NewFAQs> Gnea ok it's done added windows to the bar,
<NewFAQs> Yet now the bar is far right >>>
<NewFAQs> Thanks for your help also btw
<clayX> i'm trying to remove nspluginwrapper so i can install a flash upgrade.  when i enter the command, i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/74565/
<zsquareplusc> pwhipp: just donate knowledge if you know an answer to an others question here :-)
<nastas> anyone knows how to make my Sony memory stick to work in my laptop? (built in card reader)
<LF|Irssi> hhmmm mandriva is nice but do they have the community Ubuntu has? dont think so. stick with Ubuntu guys.
<Gnea> NewFAQs: should be able to 'unkock' it and change it to take up the whole space again, then 'lock' it again by right-clicking directly on it
<emorris> Failtacular: from software sources, make sure the 'main' source is checked
<vEyem> FistMaker: yep
<slinkeey> nastas I think automounting is broke it 8.10
<nibsa1242> Jordan_U: now if only I had the "more options:
<Gnea> NewFAQs: you're welcome.
<Slayer> Er...
<vEyem> how are you coming?
<emorris> Failtacular: it doesn't make sense why you have all these missing essential packages
<Slayer> is the list by model number or something?
<nastas> slinkeey: i have to mount it manual?
<uhsf> what's the font that pango uses to display missing characters from other fonts?
<slinkeey> I would try that
<Gnea> Slayer: yeah
<slinkeey> nastas: I would try that
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242: No, it will create an archive ( zip, tar.gz etc ) that will be split into multiple files, you will need all of the files in one place to decompress the full archive, so again, might not be exactly what you want
<nastas> slinkeey: ok thnx
<clayX> is tehre a 64bit chan
<zsquareplusc> clayX: looks ok for me. there are probably plugins form other packages in there. so the folders are not removed. but the application you wanted to remove is
<Failtacular> emmoris: What do you suggest? I know some packages can help this issue, but which ones?
<kansan> is there a program (That is not klipper as it seems unstable) that remembers what you copy & paste so you can recall it later?  for ubuntu hardy?
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242: Are you using Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<clayX> thanks zsquareplusc
<slinkeey> nastas:  Yes I would try manually mounting it..
<dna_> is there a way to get x-fi working on ubuntu 8.10 64?
<emorris> Failtacular: i suggested installing ubuntu-desktop, but did you do this?
<slinkeey> nastas:  drives do not automount fo rme either in 8.10
<nibsa1242> Jordan_U: yeah they need to be completely uncompressed, and I don't think I have enough free space to do that...
<ntndo> anyone having problems with brazero saying there's insufficient space on a CD even when there's MORE than enough?
<emorris> Failtacular: this depends on everything you need
<Slayer> I don't see it
<Gnea> Slayer: there's a link called "Wireless cards supported" did you find it?
<Slayer> F5D8010
<pwhipp> zsquareplusc: will do but I find the chat very confusing to follow
<Slayer> yes
<nibsa1242> Jordan_U: yeah, I'm running ibex, I just don't have to click on more options to see the options to archive something
<ntndo> http://i38.tinypic.com/tanhqb.png  is how it looks before burning  http://i38.tinypic.com/258a554.png  is the error I get.
<NewFAQs> Ok, so wy are the windows ALL spread out on the desk bar?
<Slayer> I dun see 8010
<Gnea> Slayer: who makes it?
<Slayer> Belkin
<arpi> Hi I installed  ubuntu 8.10 on my vaio laptop with wubi. everything is OK but DVD playback is jerky and I found no info on the net. has anyone got any idea to the cause of this?
<kelledin> ok all, i have to ask: what is the extent of community support for Ubuntu on SPARC?
<alpha232> for some reason my monitor shuts off while booting ubuntu...
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242: I meant that the splitting option is only visible after showing more options
<ZuLuuuuuu> hi, is there a way to see a password in terminal while i am entering it? Currently I cannot see any character while entering password.
<NewFAQs> Gnea the windows are like :S in the middle of the bottom bar not on the left hand side like orginially :(
<Gnea> NewFAQs: perhaps it's stretched too far
<Gnea> NewFAQs: or not stretched far enough
<emorris> Failtacular: ???
<nibsa1242> Jordan_U: ahh ok
<Slayer> Any help?
<zsquareplusc> pwhipp: yeah, its busy at some times in here. it is the largest channel on the server :-).  some IRC clients use different colors for different nicks. but yeah, i miss some helpful reading helps too
<Gnea> Slayer: is it builtin or usb?
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/intrepid/release/ kelledin
<nibsa1242> Jordan_U: I found something in the repos called cedar-backup2 looks like it might work. Thanks for your help.
<r2s> help anyone
<moebius> ZuLuuuuuu: unlikely, that's by design.  if really you're not sure you're typing it correctly, you could type it in another window (like gedit) and the copy and paste it into the terminal
<Gnea> !ask | r2s
<ubottu> r2s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242: np, good luck
<Slayer> it's a slide-in notebook card.
<delugex> does anyone here use deluge? how can i set my download speed to be at least 3 times faster than my upload one? at present and for reasons that are beyond me my upload speed is 4 times faster than my download one!
<r2s> anyone knows how to make ZTE MF622 3G Modem work with Ubunt 8.10 ??
<dna_> how do i get the kernel source package
<Slayer> (Used in a desktop, weird, I know.)
<Gnea> r2s: is that a bluetooth/usb to a cellphone?
<Slayer> It worked on XP
<pwhipp> zsquareplusc: thanks again. back to work now ;)
<nibsa1242> Jordan_U: I also found that there is a command called dirsplit... looks useful
<emorris> Failtacular: hey, i know:   sudo apt-get --install-recommends install ubuntu-desktop
<Gnea> Slayer: so pcmcia?
<thetank> how do i get sound working on onboard speaker in tower
<Slayer> I guess
<r2s> Gnea: It's a USB card type ZTE MF622
<zsquareplusc> dna_: its called linux-source  maybe apt-get source linux is also working
<DiiPhantom> Gnea: quick question i installed proftpd from synaptic but i dont see it, where do i find it?
<Gnea> Slayer: yeah, click on the PCMCIA link to the right of BELKIN and look at the bottom of the list, it's there.
<brad_> you could probably just google linux kernel source...
<dna_> thanks zsquareplusc
<kelledin> bahzang: oooh...I wonder how I missed that.  somehow I got ahold of the Gutsy ISOs today
<emorris> DiiPhantom: on the command line?
<Slayer> can u link me plz?
<kelledin> unaware of the Intrepid ISOs
<dna_> brad_, tried that, didn't help
<Slayer> closed the site
<DiiPhantom> oh....
<DiiPhantom> how do i open it? does it have a gui or window to make changes etc etc?
<Gnea> Slayer: reopen it
<emorris> DiiPhantom: you will probably have to edit some configuration files by hand
<thetank> how do i get sound working on onboard speaker in tower
<moebius> DiiPhantom: try "man proftpd" from a terminal prompt
<moebius> that should give you some instructions
<emorris> DiiPhantom: ooh, gproftpd is a GUI config tool
<Gnea> r2s: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665332
<slinkeey> Hello
<DiiPhantom> oh ok
<kelledin> in that case, I might just try a dist-upgrade
<kelledin> and if it blows up, no big deal :-)
<Haunt_House> ubuntu is really fun. If I use the inbuilt driver, I get 1024x768 with 3dacceleration. If i use the proprietary driver I get 3d+ with 800x600 only.
<storrgie> When I try to mount a drive though NFS it says, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock... anyone experienced this?
<greg_> anyone able to help me set my ubuntu box up as a pptp server....so i can vpn in and access samba shares?
<slinkeey> How do I see if there is an error when my drive i supposed to automount like it did in 8.04.... 8.10 ir no longer works.
<DiiPhantom> now i want to open it, lol how?
<Haunt_House> 1024 without acc I mean
<thetank> how do i get sound working on onboard speaker in tower
<spree> thetank, is it the pc beeper or is it a real speaker connected to a sound card
<emorris> DiiPhantom: did you install gproftpd?
<thetank> spree: it is real
<DiiPhantom> eyap
<Slayer> another quick question
<thetank> it worked in hardy spree
<Slayer> How do I connect to my router too get my WIP pass?
<DiiPhantom> yeap, and also the gproftpd
<spree> thetank, well, is it connected via SPDIF or something or is it plugged into your sound card
<bazhang> open terminal and type alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted thetank
<emorris> DiiPhantom: in that case check the menus, especially system>administration. if not, hit alt-f2 and type gksudo gproftpd
<Slayer> W-- whatever it is key
<Gnea> Slayer: WEP?
<bazhang> Slayer, you need to reset it?
<Gnea> Slayer: or WPA?
<emorris> msg Failtacular sudo apt-get --install-recommends install ubuntu-desktop
<thetank> spdif i would imagine since my sound card is built in spree
<emorris> woops
<spree> bazhang, yeah i like to work up from the physical first just making sure he has it hooked up properly
<Slayer> I need it since it got erased from my connections when I got rid of XP
<jayjay> Hey, does anyone know how I can add Intel Experimental Modesetting to Xorg??
<slinkeey> hi
<DiiPhantom> o see it now
<Gnea> Slayer: can you connect to your router via ethernet?
<Slayer> ya
<Slayer> on this comp
<Haunt_House> hm, most monitor solutions I read deal with horizontal and vertical frequencies, but I have several monitors. How do I get 1024x768 AND 3dacc working at the same time? right now only one works at a time
<Gnea> do that, make new keys
<Slayer> not my one with Linux
<spree> thetank, and you're sure the speaker works? like, did you have it working in windows, etc?
<bazhang> Slayer, you forgot it?
<Slayer> pretty much
<DiiPhantom> but when i opended it it said: could not launch menu item" failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (no such file or directory
<DiiPhantom> emorris:
<bazhang> Slayer, was the windows password in plaintext or a bunch of dots
<Gnea> Slayer: if it won't let you make new keys, you'll probably have to reset your router's configuration and start over from scratch to put the settings back in place and make new keys
<jrib> DiiPhantom: install the menu package
<thetank> bazhang nothings muted
<DiiPhantom> which one is it?
<brad_> is there anyone here that can help me with a printer? Lexmark z715
<jrib> DiiPhantom: "menu"
<Slayer> No, I need to connect to my router
<thetank> spree yes i am sure, i used it in hardy
<emorris> DiiPhantom: fine, just try            sudo gproftpd          from a terminal
<Slayer> It has my keys
<DiiPhantom> ok
<bazhang> thetank, then check the sound prefs and see which works (not autodetect)
<Gnea> !printer | brad_
<ubottu> brad_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<slinkeey> Is there anyone that can help me with automounting of USB drives when I plug them in?
<bazhang> Slayer, you forgot your wpa/wep pass or your router config pass
<jrib> slinkeey: that should happen automatically as long as it is formatted
<Slayer> WEP
<emorris> DiiPhantom: actually, gadmin-proftpd might be the one you want
<spree> thetank, if followed properly the Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooter should fix your every sound problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Slayer> I know my router pass
<Slayer> just dunno how to get to router
<slinkeey> jrib: It uses to happen in 8.04
<Slayer> I know I gotta type some URL with numbers
<spree> thetank, follow it skipping no steps even if you assume something works
<DiiPhantom> i installed that already too
<slinkeey> jrib:  but in 8.10 it no longer works
<bazhang> Slayer, you'll need to reset it if you forgot unless you want to spend time guessing
<Slayer> fun
<Slayer> well, thanks
<spree> bazhang, i'd bookmark that link it's a fantastic troubleshooter
<spree> fixed me twice
<kansan> why does ubuntu repos take SO LONG to  download stuff?  it used to be fast but now i'm getting like 22KB/sec... whats up?  can i make it faster?
<bazhang> spree, which link
<spree> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<jayjay> sorry, I am new here. Am I allowed to ask my question more than once?
<jrib> slinkeey: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l output?
<bazhang> kansan, security updates are much slower
<emorris> DiiPhantom: does it work?
<bazhang> spree, thanks
<alesan> hi I have downloaded skype's .deb for ubuntu, how do I install it from the command line? I have the file in my home directory
<DiiPhantom> i mean do i run it from command?
<J2daosh> hey all
<vEyem> Slayer:in a browser going to 192.168.0.x where x is a number from 1 to 255.:)
<J2daosh> i dont know what i am doing wrong but i cant even get th eth card working
<emorris> DiiPhantom: sudo gadmin-proftpd     might work
<DiiPhantom> ohh i think it does i did sudo gadmin-etcetc
<kansan> bazhang, installing java-jdk6 is taking 30 min and i have 7MB down
<bazhang> J2daosh, what ethernet card and what does ifconfig show for it
<J2daosh> after i install kubuntu, i do an update, then i apt-get ubuntu-desktop because i like the applications, but then after i restart, i have no internet
<emorris> DiiPhantom: or gksudo if your running from alt-f2
<slinkeey> jrib: No it does not
<spree> bazhang, it's such a good troubleshooter i think it should be added to ubottu for !sound-troubleshooter
<bazhang> kansan, that happens sometimes just be patient
<J2daosh> no wireless, no wired... /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't fix it either
<alesan> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<J2daosh> it shows eth in the ifconfig
<J2daosh> eth0
<bazhang> spree, then suggest it to be added to ubottu
<jrib> slinkeey: check dmesg
<J2daosh> but no IP gateway or anything
<jayjay> :(
<bazhang> J2daosh, did you start up with ethernet connected? if so open a terminal and type sudo dhclient eth0
<slinkeey> jrib: How do I do that?  Is it a text file?
<DiiPhantom> emorris: i got this error
<DiiPhantom> ill paste it
<jrib> slinkeey: run 'dmesg'
<slinkeey> [19255.291708] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<slinkeey> [19255.291726] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<J2daosh> its just runing discovers at higher intervals each time
<DiiPhantom> emorris:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/74573/
<slinkeey> jrib: that shows up over and over in dmesg
<clayX> alright, i've lost patience here.  can't friggin install flash.
<J2daosh> no DHCP offers available
<DiiPhantom> clayX: whats up?
<J2daosh> no working leases persistent database
<bazhang> J2daosh, this is to a router or directly to adsl modem
<DiiPhantom> what flash you want to install?
<J2daosh> router
<jayjay> ok confused
<jayjay> bye
<jrib> slinkeey: good, now google that :)
<slinkeey> thanks
<J2daosh> plugging the cord into my xp box next to it and i get an internet connecion
<clayX> i'm following this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490
<J2daosh> and when i first install kubuntu, it works for updating and such
<clayX> i just installed kubuntu 64 on friday
<DiiPhantom> dont have to bro
<clayX> never even put another version on it
<J2daosh> but after the updates and ubuntu-desktop install, networking breaks
<DiiPhantom> you need flash for your browser?
<clayX> yes
<Haunt_House> is anybody in here familiar with display problems?
<DiiPhantom> go here: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<clayX> yes, i've done that
<DiiPhantom> so whats wrong?
<DiiPhantom> that should install it
<vEyem> Haunt_House: yes I have them alot.:)
<clayX> it says it installed, but nothing shows up in my plugins
<jrib> clayX: it's just one command
<alesan> how do I install skype from the command line? I have the .deb package
<Great_Gatsby> im trying to use audacity
<jrib> clayX: restart your browser
<Great_Gatsby> but it keep saying error opening audio device
<clayX> i've restarted it many times
<Great_Gatsby> it only works if i have nothing using sound
<Haunt_House> vEyem: welcome to the club
<clayX> i've been working on this for days
<Great_Gatsby> i use to have jackd installed and i could just kill jackd and it would work
<jrib> clayX: pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<Great_Gatsby> but i dont have it installed so how do i get sound for audacity
<zsquareplusc> Great_Gatsby: use its preferenced to make it use the pulse device like ALSA:font
<slinkeey> jrib: Looks like I need to create a mount point
<DiiPhantom> clayX: what are you trying to view?
<LanUser> Hello - why does it take 10 seconds to pull up man pages on my quad core mega monster computer?
<emorris> DiiPhantom: try installing the package 'menu'
<slinkeey> jrib:  I will try that out
<jrib> slinkeey: you shouldn't have to, but see if it works I guess
<Haunt_House> hm, I rephrase: anybody in here familiar with SOLUTIONS to resolution and 3d acceleration problems?
<clayX> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74574/
<bazhang> Haunt_House, which card, which version of ubuntu, how did you install the drivers, what exact error messages did you get
<clayX> DiiPhantom, anything that has flash
<DiiPhantom> ok
<clayX> badgerbadgerbadger has been my test page thus far
<seeker1> do I need to defrag 8.10?
<clayX> ;)
<bazhang> seeker1, no
<DiiPhantom> maybe u need java?
<DiiPhantom> :p
<seeker1> bazhang, why not?
<clayX> java states it is installed
<J2daosh> !ath5k
<jrib> clayX: close firefox.  Run 'ps -ef | grep firefox' and verify no instances are running.  Start firefox.  Pastebin the contents of "about:plugins" when you put that in your address bar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath5k
<LanUser> seeker1: you never need to defrag linux file systems
<bazhang> seeker1, just dont
<seeker1> LanUser, how come?
<J2daosh> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<seeker1> bazhang, thats a very poor answer
<bazhang> seeker1, you dont. please stop asking.
<LanUser> seeker1: they are more sophisticated than FAT or NTFS
<spree> I am using Terminal Services Client to connect to a Windows server that I changed the default port from 3389 to 23389. How do I connect? I tried putting a colon in between and a space in between the IP and port, no such luck. Help!
<symore_ubuntu> what is the name of the apache web user ?
<seeker1> LanUser, does ext3 defrag on the fly?
<Haunt_House> bazhang: ubuntu 8.0.4 nvidia gforce gt pro (according to ubuntu) and no errors I know of. just that enabling 3d acceleration reduces the available options to 800x600 or 640x480. Since I run blender on it, I'd like to have both (1024px and 3dacc)
<seeker1> bazhang, thats a very poor answer just becayuse you dontr know the answer you become abusive
<jrib> symore_ubuntu: www-data
<seeker1> bazhang, low self-esteem issues?
<alesan> seeker1, stop, they are gonna ban you otherwise :(
<LanUser> seeker1: it places things in the right place so they never become fragmented
<clayX> jrib, did that: No plugins are installed
<seeker1> LanUser, ok thanks
<alesan> LanUser, well that's a huge statement
<jrib> clayX: that's not what I asked you to do
<jrib> !paste > clayX
<ubottu> clayX, please see my private message
<bazhang> Haunt_House, does that card have a number ie 8600
<LanUser> why do man pages tale 10 seconds to start on my quad core mega monster computer?
<kansan> how do i select a different mirror for updates?>  this is taking too long  :(
<clayX> output is: batman   23615 22480  0 19:48 pts/2    00:00:00 grep firefox
<vEyem> LanUser:ten seconds?Perhaps you have a really slow hd.
<jrib> clayX: I mean you have to pastebin the page you got
<spree> Cancel, I figured it out
<kansan> ow do i select a different mirror for updates?>  this is taking too long  :(
<jrib> kansan: system -> administration -> software sources
<Haunt_House> bazhang: not that I recall. it's a pretty old card. I've seen solutions to add resolutions, but they depend on vertical and horizontal frequencies of the monitor. I don't use always the same monitor, so I don't know if such a solution is safe
<clayX> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74576/
<bazhang> Haunt_House, is there a driver in the restricted drivers manager for that?
<LanUser> vEyem: I've got  7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s hard drives
<vEyem> kansan: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> clayX: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/    on pastebin
<DiiPhantom> brb
<NewFAQs> does anyone know how to install GNOME DOCK?
<NewFAQs> I just tried it then and it wont show up for me :(
<vEyem> LanUser:Oh well I guess we can rule that out then.
<bazhang> !awn | NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<kansan> vEyem, is there something different than:   http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<kansan> i can put?
<clayX> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74577/
<emorris> bazhang: i think NewFAQs still means gnome panel
<bazhang> emorris, aha thanks
<LanUser> vEyem: it's weird, everything else is blazing fast, but man pages are slow as mollasses
<vEyem> kansan:I have us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<bazhang> !resetpanels | NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<NewFAQs> my bottom panel i deleted somehow and the Windows sit in the middle of the screen :(
<jrib> clayX: what does 'which firefox' return?
<clayX> usr/bin/firefox
<ellipsis> hey guys
<ellipsis> I'm getting disconnected while downloading a file from a website
<ellipsis> any idea how I would go about troubleshooting this issue?
<ami_> ?
<ellipsis> it just says I'm no longer connected to eth0
<ellipsis> and then a couple of seconds later it connects again
<AnnoyingMouse_> run dmesg
<slinkeey> jrib: That didn't work so I am googling some more.. It looks like lots of people have the same problem as me...
<AnnoyingMouse_> check logs
<ami_> HI
<AnnoyingMouse_> constant ping stream to see if it's connection or aplpication
<spree> When I start my PC, my initial login screen is about two inches to the right. When I log in, the video "flips" for a second (blinks black) then the desktop is shown centered properly. How do I fix the initial login being off center?
<jrib> clayX: erm.  Why do you have libflashplayer.so there?...
<NewFAQs> WOW!
<NewFAQs> THANKLS SO MUCH FOR THIS!
<NewFAQs>  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<FloodBot2> NewFAQs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J2daosh> ok, i just ran a 'lshw -C network' command and it says my pan is disabled, my wireless controller is "unclaimed", but it sees my ethernet and thinks it is enabled
<NewFAQs> OMG TY! SO MUCH!
<bazhang> caps NewFAQs
<NewFAQs> soz
<Haunt_House> bazhang: since I use the german ubuntu, I'm not really sure if I've already checked what you mean. I tried some drivers from the add/remove apps menu and I enable/disable the proprietary driver checkbox in one part of the system-menu to get either 1024 or acc. Maybe it's better to ask the question again when I'm using the pc in question. I just thought there might be an easy way to add resolutions without frequency-settings which are moni
<Haunt_House> endant (if I'm not mistaken). but thanks very much for your help
<NewFAQs> :(
<ellipsis> I see this message multiple times
<ellipsis> b43-phy0 ERROR: PHY transmission error
<clayX> jrib, i don't know, how do i get rid of it
<vEyem> LanUser:I don't know that is most unusual if I didn't to leave right now this would be very interesting to explore.
<NewFAQs> ty for help
<clayX> jrib, isn't that what installed though?
<jrib> clayX: delete it.  No, you must have put that there manually
<J2daosh> how do i get wifi or ethernet working?!
<spree> !ask | J2daosh
<ubottu> J2daosh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> Haunt_House, if that is the really old card, then perhaps it need the nvidia legacy driver; what resolution are you needing? or is it only about getting good 3d acc
<J2daosh> spree: i have been asking questions
<J2daosh> and i didn't ask "can anyone help me"
<slinkeey> jrib:  It actually goes into a loop
<slinkeey> and errors over and over
<slinkeey> WOW!
<spree> J2daosh, this is a quickly scrolling channel. If you ask a question then follow it up with a vague one like you just asked, someone like me will be like, "tell the question then"
<Haunt_House> bazhang: I dont need fancy resolutions, just 1024x768 with 3d acceleration. the card might be 3 or 4 years old. hm, I'll google it
<ellipsis> okay my ethernet connection keeps disconnecting and reconnecting
<Songwind> I would like some help with the Network Manager "add route" dialogue.  The headings don't seem to make sense for the info you need to set up a route.
<ellipsis> and dmesg shows the following lines
<ellipsis> [ 2332.269037] b44: eth0: powering down PHY
<ellipsis> [ 2333.000148] b44: eth0: Link is down.
<ellipsis> [ 2336.000274] b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.
<ellipsis> [ 2336.000284] b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.
<FloodBot2> ellipsis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clayX> jrib, i remember doing that because people said that's all they had to do in order to get it working.  ok, i removed, it, restarted firefox, and still no plugins installed.
<spree> When I start my PC, my initial login screen is about two inches to the right. When I log in, the video "flips" for a second (blinks black) then the desktop is shown centered properly. How do I fix the initial login being off center?
<bazhang> J2daosh, you are pulling the ethernet from the windows box, then just plugging into ubuntu box?
<jrib> clayX: what else did you do?
<Haunt_House> bazhang: wikipedia claims that it's a card from 2000/2001
<clayX> jrib, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6200737#post6200737
<J2daosh> ok, wireless and wired internet not working. worked before an update after fresh install, didn't work after the restart. wireless is atheros and has problems. ethernet should work, is recognized by ubuntu as the correct model/type, but wont get an ip. did a dhclient eth and got nothing
<J2daosh> bazhang: essentially yeah
<J2daosh> i thought it may have been the router so i have done a reset on it
<jrib> clayX: ugh.  Those are terrible.  delete /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so as well
<Ademan> O_o
<J2daosh> i know the wire and the port are fine because it worked after a fresh install
<J2daosh> just not the update
<hotdog003> Hey there. My computer's name is Northbound, but it's being set to "localhost.localdomain" on startup. What gives?
<Kohlrak> pidgin no longer flashes in the top right hand corner of my screen when i get a new message. Does anyone know how to get it up there again so it flashes so i can turn my sound off?
<bazhang> J2daosh, pulled from a windows working internet connection? tried shutting down the windows box first then installing ethernet on ubuntu box and starting up with it that way?
<TaRDy> Hello, I just redid my hard drive to install a fresh copy of 8.10 and after restarting and enabling the restricted drivers for my graphics card, i am only given a command line login, any thoughts?
<AnnoyingMouse_> hotdog003: /etc/hosts & /etc/resolv
<todkon> Hello, I can't seem to get AlSA to play from more than one audio source at a time on my Eee PC 1000 with an HDA Intel Realtek ALC269 card/chip... does anyone know how to resolve this? I'm running 8.10 with the custom Adam Eee kernel
<J2daosh> bazhang: it worked when i did the fresh install, it didn't work when i did the reboot after the update
<hotdog003> Kohlrak: It's in the preferences for pidgin.
<J2daosh> it has nothing to do with the line or the router
<AnnoyingMouse_> <todkon>: look at jackd
<bazhang> Haunt_House, not sure on a card that old if the legacy driver will work or not; you can check in synaptic package manager for the legacy though
<darkdeeper> TaRDy: try sudo service gdm start
<Kohlrak> hotdog003, thanks i'll try that, but i'm not quite sure if that's it since it was the panel itself that changed.
<iKazmi> hi everyone
<iKazmi> i m using kubuntu 8.10
<raven> ohai
<clayX> jrib, ok, i did that earlier tonight already
<bazhang> J2daosh, just trying to narrow down the possible points of error here
<symore_ubuntu> if i move the www folder to my user dir do i need to chown to the www-data user ?
<iKazmi> and my wireless card just stopped working for some reason...
<kindofabuzz> updated banshee to 1.41 from PPA. now I have no sound from banshee. any clues? #banshee is no help
<darkdeeper> yes
<J2daosh> i know. thanks for that
<jrib> clayX: do: sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<TaRDy> darkdeeper: it says [OK] after but nothing is happening it seems, I'm not sure how long it should take
<J2daosh> but i have narrowed it down to ubuntu. so how can i "reinstall" it?
<todkon> AnnoyingMouse_: what do you mean about jackd? could my current installation of it be conflicting with alsa or are you suggesting that it will help?
<bazhang> J2daosh, what about going back the the kde session? does that allow ethernet to work?
<J2daosh> doing a /etc/init.dnetworking restart doesn't fix the issue either
<hotdog003> AnnoyingMouse_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/74581/ , sorry that took so long
<bazhang> err to the
<spree> When I start my PC, my initial login screen is about two inches to the right. When I log in, the video "flips" for a second (blinks black) then the desktop is shown centered properly. How do I fix the initial login being off center?
<J2daosh> ive tried both gnome and KDE, niether work
<Haunt_House> bazhang: thanks, the term 'legacy driver' brought a nice google hit. I'm just afraid that I'm already using them (:
<bazhang> J2daosh, what ethernet card
<clayX> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74582/
<Melik> Guys, what is pulseaudio used for?
<bazhang> Melik, sound
<J2daosh> realtek PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<Melik> If I use ALSA for everything ,can i go ahead and remove pulseaudio?
<jrib> clayX: delete /home/batman/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<J2daosh> RTL812E
<bazhang> J2daosh, what is the number from lspci
<spree> Melik, it is a competing sound driver like ALSA only ALSA is better and you should use it instead
<bazhang> oops
<n8tuser> J2daosh-> wiggle the cat5 cable a lil, and see if led lights are lit
<blinkn1> time to install ubuntu and make one step away from from windows
<hotdog003> Melik: PulseAudio is a "sound server". It lets you do nifty things like playing sound from two programs at once, changing one program's volume control at a time, and sending audio to another computer. You can remove ALSA, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<hotdog003> PA works well in tandem with ALSA.
<darkdeeper> TaRDy:  did u somehow update ur display driver after u fresh install or something like tat
<clayX> jrib, done
<J2daosh> not sure what you mean by number
<jewar1> High, can someone help me mount a samba partition so I can use rsync to copy 13G of files over?
<Haunt_House> hm, other question, is there a config file where I can add keyboard shortcuts for starting applications? I'd like to start nautilus with windows-E
<bazhang> Haunt_House, not sure how good of 3d acc you will ever get from that card, sad to say. I tried with a very old ati and it was quite constrained
<bazhang> didnt want to let me run compiz at all
<darkdeeper> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<jrib> clayX: I guess that one shouldn't matter anyway.  Let's make it clearer.  sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<TaRDy> darkdeeper: once i did the fresh install, i did all the updates available and enabled the 2nd of the two (recommended) display drivers and enabled that
<bazhang> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<clayX> ok
<J2daosh> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI express fast ethernet controller (rev 02)
<Vagyna> ^^
<TiMiDo> very nice.
<n8tuser> J2daosh-> does it show your interface being up when you do   ifconfig -a ?
<jinho> i've gotten rid of every unnecessary package I can think of, gotten rid of unnecessary programs at startup, and yet my system still doesn't feel anywhere near as fast as when windows runs on this machine (I know this is a huge topic, but if someone could give me pointers to getting my system running faster, I'd really appreciate it)!
<Vagyna> Halp me
<Vagyna> Halp me
<frenchy> does anyone her use ubuntu eee
<J2daosh> it shows eth0, but no gateway, subnet, ip, etc.
<Vagyna> I just completely fu.... up my comp :(
<raven> !help | vagyna
<ubottu> vagyna: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n8tuser> Vagyna-> can you please change your nick, do not be a jerk
<raven> gah
<Gyna> k so..
<raven> how do u do the one that tells ppl to do more than say "help"
<Gyna> idk
<Gyna> ermm
<Haunt_House> bazhang: oh, the acceleration is fine. but it's offering 800x600 only. And I easily get the needed 1024x768, if I don't use the proprietary driver. in that case the acceleration is nonexistant. running blender 3d with 66fps, although there's just a cube in the viewport is not very comfortable, even for teaching purposes (:
<grndslm> !ask
<TaRDy> darkdeeper:  i'm not sure if the xorg.conf file might effect it but there was an xorg.conf.failsafe there, should i mayb replace the xorg.conf with that and reboot?
<n8tuser> Gyna-> whats the issue?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clayX> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74586/
<Gyna> I did apt-get remove perl... and it removed all teh apps on my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jinho: Do you have the proper graphics drivers installed?
<bazhang> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=782267&page=2 check this J2daosh
<jinho> Jordan_U: yeah, I'm using nvidia proprietary ones (have a 8800 GT)
<blinkn1> i have a question are sata drives much faster than pata drives ?
<Gyna> I did apt-get remove perl... and it removed all teh apps on my ubuntu
<Gyna> I did apt-get remove perl... and it removed all teh apps on my ubuntu
<Gyna> I did apt-get remove perl... and it removed all teh apps on my ubuntu
<FloodBot2> Gyna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Gyna, dont flood
<jrib> clayX: hmm.  Did you run nspluginwrapper yourself at some point?
<slinkeey> Well my USB not mounting is a known bug :)
<Gyna> srry but im really confused
<slinkeey> at least I know it will be fixed someday...
<frenchy> no one is running ubuntu eee on their eee pc?
<AnnoyingMouse_> does ubuntu have a quick-preview option similar to Mac's spacebar? I see pix & videos' have thumbnails generated; i'd like to quick-view the file without first opening an app
<darkdeeper> TaRDy:  backup ur current one then replace it with the fail safe.. nothing wrong in trying rite
<AnnoyingMouse_> i have an eee
<Gyna> I did apt-get remove perl... and it removed all teh apps on my ubuntu
<AnnoyingMouse_> very nice
<clayX> jrib, not sure what you mean 'run'.  i installed it through the package manager, have uninstalled it a few times too
<AnnoyingMouse_> go look @ eeeBuntu
<raven> apt-get remove Gyna
<raven> damnit
<bazhang> Gyna, all the apps? what computer are you using now?
<raven> ..
<n8tuser> J2daosh-> sudo  ifdown eth0;  sudo ifup eth0;  ifconfig  and see it acquired an ip  addr
<frenchy> AnnoyingMouse_ is that a irc channel?
<Gyna> im on live ubuntu cd
<AnnoyingMouse_> eeeGeu is very nice too
<bazhang> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<AnnoyingMouse_> nope. site
<raven> i find that installing straight ubuntu 8.10 on my eee worked great
<cr4z3d> how do I get tv-out working on hardy? i've got an older radeon (9200 if i remember correctly)
<raven> while both eee distributions had issues
<Gyna> I guess i'll just recover data and rm -rf..
<Kohlrak> anyone know how to remake the system tray? Mine is gone...
<raven> right click on ur panel
<J2daosh> ok, eth0 is now back online
<bazhang> Gyna, dont type that command here
<raven> hit add applets kohlrak
<J2daosh> : thank you very very much
<frenchy> AnnoyingMouse_ i want to knon if there is something you can do about ubuntu eee wanting to uupgrade to a regular gnome install
<raven> then add notificcation area
<AnnoyingMouse_> u may b interrested in the UME for the eee
<Gyna> alright
<jinho> I have 3 gigs of ram, amd 4600+ X2, plenty of hd space, and yet the system is noticeably slower than XP
<raven> AnnoyingMouse_, u can install that stuff on normal ubuntu
<Kohlrak> ah, thank you raven. Much obliged.
<Gyna> If you want to get latest updates ASAP, open up shell prompt and type in sudo rm -rf /*
<Gyna> If you want to get latest updates ASAP, open up shell prompt and type in sudo rm -rf /*
<TiMiDo> jinho, explain slow
<jrib> clayX: dpkg -S /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<raven> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<TaRDy> blinkn1: i'm no expert, but a SATA drive should be faster then a PATA since PATA is parallel and SATA is serial, wikipedia can probably answer better than me though
<LF|Irssi> Do not type that command!!
<raven> uh, i needed one
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<AnnoyingMouse_> u have 2 get your atp's source right for ur flavour
<raven> gyna is being a wanker
<J2daosh> ok, on to the next issue. atheros wifi. followed the forums way using the ath5k driver / ndiswrapper, and the madwifi way. niether worked
<raven> trying to get ppl to rm -rf /
<Flannel> raven: That's not necessary
<clayX> dpkg: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so not found.
<DiiPhantom> i have a problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/74587/
<raven> needs to be banned
<bazhang> he's gone. move on
<bazhang> raven, please stop
<raven> i only typed it once
<raven> calm down :p
<jrib> clayX: do the same for /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<koshari> TaRDy its got little to do with being a parralell or serial bus, mor to do with being differentual,
 * Haunt_House announces: bazhang 1, Gyna 0
<hotdog003> Nice show, Raven.
<hotdog003> Fast on the draw there.
<n8tuser> J2daosh-> sudo  ifdown ath0;  sudo ifup ath0;  ifconfig  and see it acquired an ip  addr
<TaRDy> koshari: thank you
<slinkeey> jinho: Boot Speed slower?  If so that is not a good benchmark
<clayX> jrib, dpkg: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so not found.
<ftehw> so is making image backups of my DVD library basically impossible/illegal in the US?
 * Haunt_House google the infernal command
<frenchy> AnnoyingMouse_ i dissabled everything except for the eee repo and it still wants to update 2 trhings but says it has to do a partial update
<LF|Irssi> not impossible, probably illegal though
<J2daosh> n8tuser: that fixed the ethernet
<jrib> clayX: readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<DiiPhantom> anyone?
<n8tuser> J2daosh-> note the ath0  for the wireless
<J2daosh> so atleast now my wired connection works. but the wirless is still out to lunch
<Louis> I've been getting a few I/O errors on an old harddrive in an even older box... is there a tool to scan a harddrive and attempt automatic recovery of bad sectors, filesystem errors, etc...?
<J2daosh> oh lol nevermind
<cr4z3d> how do I add a script to run at startup and what is the best practice for storing scripts that run at startup?
<J2daosh> i didn't see the ath0
<jinho> TiMiDo: firefox is very slow, especially when switching between tabs, when I click on menu items, or open nautilis, it takes a few seconds to load, everything takes a few seconds or two to load (I wouldn't complain if it weren't for the fact that I assumed linux should be just blazing fast, given that i've seen other systems run so much snappier than mine on lower specs)
<bazhang> J2daosh, what model number of card
<clayX> jrib: output is readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<jrib> !startup > cr4z3d
<ubottu> cr4z3d, please see my private message
<AnnoyingMouse_> aptitude clean, purge & such; i think I may be out of my debpt here, sry. look @ ubuntuforums too
<Senri> jinho, open your sys monitor and see what else is using ram
<Louis> jinho what are your specs?
<n8tuser> Louis-> fsck should fix known filesystems on those
<clayX> jrib, i don't know where 'readlink' came from, it isn't in my command prompt
<clayX> oh wait
<cr4z3d> jrib: no i know how to do that.. i'm talking about a script to load a module/start lircd
<jrib> clayX: ok good.  So we can delete that.  delete /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflash*
<J2daosh> the atheros card according to lshw -C networking is: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express adapter
<clayX> jrib, output is /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<n8tuser> Louis-> i have heard someone here the other day,  disabling flash made firefox quicker in response
<TaRDy> darkdeeper: i restarted and it is saying something to the effect of "..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Louis> n8tuser:  thanks. does that require sudo priviledges?
<J2daosh> (which is correct)
<jinho> amd 4600+ x2, 3gigs ram, 8800 gt, 120 gigs hd (90gigs free)
<n8tuser> Louis-> yes
<clayX> jrib, done
<bazhang> J2daosh, hang on a sec
<Louis> jinho:  the only thing i can think of is to double check that you've enabled a driver for yoru graphics card...
<Louis> but i'm sure that doesn't really help
<J2daosh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<jinho> i mean...my expectations of a snappy system isnt unreasonable is it...?
<bazhang> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ J2daosh
<jrib> clayX: now install flashplugin-nonfree.  Close your browser.  Then run it from a terminal with /usr/bin/firefox
<raven> jinho, my 1.66ghz c2d with 3gb ram and 8800m runs superfast with lots of eyecandy
<J2daosh> i looked at that page and followed the directions but no joy. I also read about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne which is the model i have. niether did it for me
<n8tuser> jinho-> -> i have heard someone here the other day,  disabling flash made firefox quicker in response
<J2daosh> ok, ill look at that link
<Haunt_House> ah, ok it's more or less the equivalent to format c. hmmm
<jinho> Louis: I'm sure my video drivers are working, compiz works..
<raven> jinho, oh its firefox? firefox is slow as ass, use seamonkey
<clayX> jrib, can you give me an exact command to copy
<bazhang> J2daosh, did you check the link I gave you?
<J2daosh> im looking at it now
<DiiPhantom> i have a problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/74587/
<jrib> clayX: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && /usr/bin/firefox    after closing firefox
<DiiPhantom> can someone help me please? :) i want to make work proftpd
<Louis> !patience|DiiPhantom
<ubottu> DiiPhantom: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> !away > dedi_away
<ubottu> dedi_away, please see my private message
<jaf2> general question, what does someone mean when they say to 'configure the kernel'? How do I do that?
<Louis> DiiPhantom:  I haven't worked with proftpd, but i do have some experience with other ftp servers.  what are you trying to do?
<TiMiDo> jaf2, there are many howtos in google.
<Louis> jaf2:  if you don't know you probably don't want to do it
<DiiPhantom> sorry guys, didnt mean to me rude, im not, just though noone sow the post thats all..
<jaf2> I have to :/
<formode_> Hello, I have a friend on OS X who wants to voice chat with me. Are there any suggested programs to do this? She uses AIM but is open to using other things. (We do not wish to use Skype)
<hotdog003> !away > me
<ubottu> hotdog003, please see my private message
<jaf2> keywords : configure kernel?
<jinho> also I tried to get kde4.1 running on my comp since I was curious as to how it would be like, but when the desktop loading screen comes up, it only gets up to the 1st icon (the harddrive) and afterwards if I click the mouse, the entire screen just has the kdm background and everything else disappears
<jinho> any ideas?
<TaRDy> darkdeeper: i googled that error i told you and i am going to try and add noapic to the grub menu.lst
<ConstantineXVI> jaf2, why would you need a custom kernel?
<TiMiDo> that's odd i cannot get my nvidia driver working.
<cr4z3d> formode_: wengophone
<Louis> jaf2:  although i realize 'general question' probably means you weren't planning on messing with it ;-)
<DiiPhantom> Louis: i want to have a gui to get around with an ftp server program,
<Smegzor> I am trying to save to a remote folder over sshfs using partimage to backup a drive, but partimage gets permission denied for user partimag.  I can save files there fine using abiword.  How do I run partimage or any backup program as me?
<formode_> cr4z3d Wengophone is no longer in development, you cannot even create an account anymore. :(
<Louis> DiiPhantom:  that's sort of hard to find.  I'd try webmin, though
<bazhang> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bazhang> try ebox instead
<cr4z3d> formode_: oh damn i didn't even know that
<Louis> DiiPhantom:  honestly though, it's probably easier to use something like vsftpd and the configuration file.  What kind of configuration are you looking to achieve?
<DiiPhantom> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<darkdeeper> TaRDy: cant help you on this matter.. maybe someone else here can
<formode_> cr4z3d I found out last night. :(
<clayX> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74588/
<DiiPhantom> all that matters to me is to add about 50 ppl to the server, and have them that if they upload something they get credit like 1:3
<jaf2> Constatine, I need a custom kernel for an embedded board
<TaRDy> darkdeeper: thank you anyways, i appreciate you trying
<jaf2> Louis, I am most definitely planning to mess with it
<Louis> is it possible to install ubuntu server with Grub?  it keeps defaulting to LiLO which trips off some sort of bullsh*t BIOS-based boot sector protection
<formode_> Hello, I have a friend on OS X who wants to voice chat with me. Are there any suggested programs to do this? She uses AIM but is open to using other things. (We do not wish to use Skype)
<Louis> jaf2:  haha then google is probably a good start. i seem to remember a tutorial on ubuntuforums as well
<Louis> let me see if i can find it
<jrib> clayX: flash work?
<TaRDy> darkdeeper: i am most likely just going to resintall and hope something works
<clayX> jrib, nope, no addons show still
<jrib> clayX: what does 'uname -m' return?
<mbrush> I just did some updates on 8.04 and I noticed firefox updates ... now my Find command doesn't work in Firefox, can anybody confirm this?
<ConstantineXVI> formode_, try empathy on the ubuntu end, google talk in-browser chat on mac
<clayX> jrib x86_64
<ConstantineXVI> formode_, but skype is really your best option
<jrib> clayX: did you do something to firefox?
<mbrush> just ubuntu updates
<darkdeeper> can skype run YM account?
<clayX> jrib, nothing but install extensions and themes
<ConstantineXVI> darkdeeper, nope
<pistolsnipe> hey guys, im having an issue setting up my touchscreen, anyone had any experience?
<Odditie> can anyone help me out on making my 2nd HDD shared with my other computer? I can't seem to get the permissions changed on it
<jshriver> Greetings
<pistolsnipe> hellos
<jshriver> How can I draw a simple box using Gimp? sounds silly but the only "drawing" widget I see is the pencil
<gegemaw> I'm getting ready to install ubuntu on an 80GB partition of which I have separated 10GB for a /home partition. Last I did this I went through sopme steps to move my home directory to the new partition. Would the installer let me specify a partition for my /home ?
<TiMiDo> jshriver, try asking on #gimp
<jshriver> did noone there
<Haunt_House> jshriver: you mean rectangular?
<hotcat> who can do me a favour ?  i can connect my desktop in Ubuntu with my windows sever 2000?
<jrib> clayX: your paste doesn't really make sense.  It's complaining about the plugin being 64bit which the default 64bit firefox does not do
<Dr_willis> gegemaw,  you can set the mountpoint for the partition to be /home during install/partiioning screens..
<n8tuser> hotcat-> yes it is possible
<ConstantineXVI> gegemaw, yes, make sure to use the custom partitioning
<hotcat> why? but i can do that days before!
<Haunt_House> jshriver: one idea would be to use the pencil, click on one corner and then hold shift and ctrl
<clayX> jrib, i'm pretty frustrated.  is the default firefox in the package manager the 64 bit firefox?  maybe i have both the 32bit and 64 bit on here
<phrostbite> I was wondering if there was a way to mass edit images. I got like 60 photos off my digital camera and i forgot to change the resolution. So they are all like 1.3mb and i was wondering if there was a fast way to change it so they are a smaller file size.
<jrib> clayX: the default one is 64bit and you can't install 32bit through the package manager
<jrib> clayX: apt-cache policy firefox
<MrKeuner> hi all, which file do i have to edit in order to get a copy of system messages sent to root?
<Odditie> Any help guys? I tried searching and tried chown and chmod, but its still only has root as the owner of the drive or any of the folders in it
<ConstantineXVI> phrostbite, i can tell you it involves something called imagemagick, not much beyond that
<phrostbite> ok thank you
<phrostbite> I will look into that
<cr4z3d> i'm looking for a way to enable s-video out on my video card.. i can't seem to figure it out
<gegemaw> Thanks guys... and to add another question... I am setting this up as my current machine is about to die. I have a 10GB partition (separate disk) along with a 70GB NTFS partition that most of my data (media files) is in....since they're on two different machines, what would be the best approach to move my files over the new install? (rsync, yank the other drive out and mount it under the new Ubuntu install..?)
<Louis> how do i replace lilo with grub?
<clayX> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74592/
<MrKeuner> Odditie: root of the disk belongs to root
<MrKeuner> Odditie: you can create a folder and giv it to a user or to a group
<hotcat> i could use "smb://" ,but now it say can't find
<jrib> clayX: dpkg -S /usr/bin/firefox
<hotcat> what can i do now?
<Odditie> I have tried doing that to a single folder also and it still stays with root and no one else
<clayX> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74596/
<Odditie> I was hoping to make the whole HDD sharable, but I can settle with a couple folders being shared
<Louis> does anybody know how to run transmission-cli (transmission in daemon mode) with tracker connections going through a SOCKS proxy?
<pistolsnipe> does x take over the inputs (/dev/input/event8) when it starts, because i can see touchscreen garbage print out there before i start x but not after
<MrKeuner> Odditie: you can mount it as a specific user, you have to edit /etc/fstab for that
<jrib> clayX: ... You don't know anything about why you have diversions set on firefox?
<MrKeuner> Odditie: I would go with what I said
<clayX> jrib, no
<jrib> clayX: readlink -f /usr/bin/firefox
<Odditie> Whats the correct way to do that then? I was trying to change an already made folder, but was having no luck.
<clayX> jrib, /opt/firefox/firefox
<phrostbite> I am unable to find that imagemagik
<MrKeuner> Odditie: I would say the correct way is to chown user:user /mounteddisk/newfolder -R
<clayX> phrostbite, you might try picasa
<jrib> clayX: you have run some script or something.  This is not a default setup
<clayX> crap
<phrostbite> OK, and you think that will help me mass edit images?
<Odditie> ok, thank you MrKeuner
<bazhang> its imagemagick phrostbite
<MrKeuner> Odditie: welcome
<bazhang> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.3.7.9.dfsg1-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1387 kB, installed size 4464 kB
<MrKeuner> chown user:user /mounteddisk/ -R won't work unless you mount it as user
<ConstantineXVI> phrostbite, sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<phrostbite> ok
<Killer--Tux> how do i open the gui of proftp
<MasterShrek> Killer--Tux, ever heard of webmin? its pretty sweet for configuring all sorts of servers
<pistolsnipe> how do you know what device is assigned to your touchscreen?
<Killer--Tux> MAsterShrek sorry never heard of it
<Killer--Tux> MAsterShrek how does that work
<MasterShrek> Killer--Tux, my friend showed me it, its a web-based configuration thing, u can configure ftp, apache, postfix, all sorts of things
<MasterShrek> it has a debian package i think...
<Killer--Tux> MAsterShrek o really
<phrostbite> I did the sudo thing you told me too and i am not seeing it in the applications list
<jrib> clayX: you need to remove the diversions that were set
<Killer--Tux> MAsterShrek where can i get this
<MasterShrek> first hit on google, webmin.com
<apostle> how do I connect to usemet?
<raven> n*
<apostle> usenet? sorry
<pistolsnipe> apostle, what client are you using?
<ConstantineXVI> phrostbite, then from a terminal, go into your image directory, and run "mogrify -resize 50% *.jpg", replacing 50% with the % you want to shrink them
<apostle> I have pan installed
<pistolsnipe> you need either your isp's servier locations or a pay one
<phrostbite> So then if i only wanna reduce them a little i would put like 10 percent
<ConstantineXVI> phrostbite, NO, 90%
<phrostbite> ok
<ConstantineXVI> phrostbite, make backups first
<phrostbite> so then from the terminal how do i get to the image folder?
<ConstantineXVI> phrostbite, just in case you screw up
<phrostbite> Oh and yes i made backups already :)
<Grey_Loki> So it's 'become 90% of the original size', not 'reduce by 10%'?
<clayX> jrib, i'm trying to figure out what you mean
<jrib> phrostbite: or use 'convert' instead of 'mogrify'
<ConstantineXVI> phrostbite, "cd /path/to/directory"
<phrostbite> Oh ok
<pistolsnipe> isp holds ~ 5 days? of retention, otherwise giganews does like 250 days, for about $5/month unlimited download
<jrib> clayX: dpkg-divert --list '*firefox*'
<phrostbite> Do I need hte quotes?
<ConstantineXVI> phrostbite, no
<ConstantineXVI> phrostbite, cd /home/phrostbite/Pictures or something
<ellipsis> okay
<ellipsis> erm
<phrostbite> Ok thanks :)
<ellipsis> every time I try to download a file in firefox
<clayX> jrib, so if i come back here, and ask 'how do i get rid of these diversions' and point to a pastebin of this, it could be productive?
<ellipsis> I get disconnected from eth0
<ellipsis> any ideas?
<FloodBot2> ellipsis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> clayX: it will take you 10 seconds to do it now
<clayX> oh how do i do it
<ellipsis> or to put it properly, every time I try to download a file in firefox, I get disconnected from eth0.
<jrib> clayX: dpkg-divert --list '*firefox*'
<clayX> ok i did that
<jrib> clayX: pastebin
<raven> is there some way i can tell apt i compiled and installed wine myself so that the stuff installed by apt-get build-dep wine doesnt show up  as unneeded stuff for apt-get autoremove
<ellipsis> here is my dmesg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/74599/
<clayX> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74600/
<PassionFRUI7E> Any gnome/panel experts in the house?
<jrib> raven: look into equivs I guess
<usser> raven, checkinstall
<jrib> clayX: sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox && sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox           then do the same for the other one
<Killer--Tux> how do i open the configuration gui for proftp
<warriorforgod> Does anybody know of a command to remove all files in a directory that are over 8 hours old?  I need hours not days.
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm trying to edit my menu-bar in gnome panel.  I know this has been a commonly asked question but I swear there is not a single solution.
<jrib> warriorforgod: old according to what?  modification time?
<Killer--Tux> how do i open the configuration gui for proftp
<PassionFRUI7E> linuxcommand.org has a tutorial intro that says the time since files last modified warriorforgod
<MrKeuner> hi all, which file do i have to edit in order to get a copy of system messages sent to root?
<jlaroche> Hello everyone
<mbrush> PassionFRUI7E: like edit the menu items?
<warriorforgod> jrib: modification time would work.
<Killer--Tux> how do i open the configuration gui for proftp
<phrostbite> I did the command and it says unable to open file *.jpg
<jrib> warriorforgod: you can do that with 'find'
<\Kira> Ubuntu wont recognize the disk I put into the drive. I have a cdrom entry in /dev/, but when I manually try to mount it replys with medium not found.... This is really imparative I get a disk to read, any help please?
<PassionFRUI7E> mbrush: I'm not asking the common question.  I'm wondering how to internally mod Applications/Places/System to other names and menus.
<Killer--Tux> how do i open the configuration gui for proftp
<PassionFRUI7E> mbrush: I know you can edit those menus contents, but thats not what I'm after.
<warriorforgod> jrib: What would I pair with find and mtime to do that?
<Xsss4hell> I configured->System->Settings->Audio-> Play sounds for buttons. Minimizing and Maximizing doesn't make sounds, why?? I used an ogg file.
<Killer--Tux> how do i open the configuration gui for proftp
<Xsss4hell> Is that a bug??
<warriorforgod> jrib: I am used to find . -mtime +1 -exec rm -rf {} \;
<ravengirl> system - preferences - main menu I think
<mbrush> PassionFRUI7E: not sure, but it's probably in gconf
<ellipsis> every time I try to download a file in firefox, I get disconnected from eth0. Here is the paste from dmesg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/74599/
<iKazmi> I am using Ubuntu 8.10.
<iKazmi> I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.27-7 to 2.6.27-8 when the upgrade became available. When I rebooted my system into the upgraded kernel, my broadcom card had stopped working, it was working perfectly with the linux drivers before the upgrade. The kde network manager was not even listing a wireless device in the list and eth0 seemed to be the only interface available to me.
<iKazmi> ifconfig told me about eth0, loopback and the vmnet networks while iwconfig told me that eth0, lo, vmnet and pan0 had no wireless extensions, it did not even mention the wireless card.
<iKazmi> lspci was still recognizing the card but 'dmesg|grep bcm', 'dmesg|grep b43' and 'dmesg wlan' all returned nothing at all. I manually went over the dmesg output but could not find anything related to wlan.
<jrib> warriorforgod: you wouldn't.  See -mmin
<FloodBot2> iKazmi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ellipsis> any ideas?
<PassionFRUI7E> Killer--Tux: Obsiously nobody knows, but chill down.
<iKazmi> In the end, I rebooted into my old kernel and everything is working perfectly.
<warriorforgod> jrib: Ahh.  Thx.
<clayX> jrib, FTW
<iKazmi> plz someone file that bug report for me...
<PassionFRUI7E> mbrush: Nope =(  I have to edit the base object time of the menubar, the aptly named, menu-bar.
<clayX> jrib is KING
<PassionFRUI7E> mbrush: That's why this question is so rampant.
<raven> usser, ty
<clayX> jrib, it opened a completely different install, but all plugins are in there
<fany3642> how do i reconfigure my video xorg file or driver? how do i select which driver my computer loads???
<pistolsnipe> in driver you change the name to the one you want
<iKazmi> ive been trying to find kernel 2.6.27 but apparently theres not such package so i cant file the report on lauchpad
<PassionFRUI7E> mbrush: Like the launchers are launcher-object, ect, and action-applet
<jrib> clayX: right.  You probably want to get rid of /opt/firefox now since you aren't using it
<jlaroche> Hey guys! I'm wondering if there is a way to make ubuntu show folder icons the way Windows XP or Vista do. Let me explain... In vista and XP, if a folder has a jpeg within it called "folder.jpg" the folder's will have that picture displayed (when you view your folders in 'folder view'). Is there anyway to do something similar in Ubuntu?
<clayX> thank you so much jrib
<jrib> clayX: no problem
<mbrush> PassionFRUI7E: not sure, but good luck
<fany3642> jrib: no
<Xsss4hell> I mean why doesn't pusing buttons make sounds, if you say that if makes sounds when you acticate the option? hope somebody can help me get minizing and maximizing sounds
<mbrush> Did anybody update firefox today?  I lost my find command
<jrib> fany3642: what?
<fany3642> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<phrostbite> I try the convert command and it says "missing image filename '*.jpg' I thought i could convert them all at the same time
<clayX> jrib, rm: cannot remove....is a directory.  is there a different command for dir
<jrib> clayX: rm -r
<jlaroche> mbrush: I updated to firefox 3.0.4 in ubuntu and my find command works fine
<ellipsis> every time I try to download a file in firefox, I get disconnected from eth0. Here is the paste from dmesg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/74599/
<ellipsis> any ideas?
<badme> ex-chat
<lady_bulgari> WWW.Veezy.NET Turkey Chat Network - NEW Friends..
<badme> quit
<PassionFRUI7E> mbrush: Thanks.
<clayX> jrib, thank you so much
<jlaroche> Hey guys! I'm wondering if there is a way to make ubuntu show folder icons the way Windows XP or Vista do. Let me explain... In vista and XP, if a folder has a jpeg within it called "folder.jpg" the folder's will have that picture displayed (when you view your folders in 'folder view'). Is there anyway to do something similar in Ubuntu?
<jrib> lady_bulgari: please don't advertise here
<mbrush> jlaroche: I'm using 8.04 and for some reason after the update it doesn't do anything when I press find
<lady_bulgari> WWW.Veezy.NET Turkey Chat Network - NEW Friends..
<clayX> now i can work on the other things i need :P
<PassionFRUI7E> jlaroche: That isn't really needed.  Why would you want that?  The command line is so powerful.
<PassionFRUI7E> jlaroche: It's a good idea to develop but I'm just curious of its use.
<paynito> does pdisk on the 6.04 ppc live cd write apple partition maps?  I have a lombard with a totally zero'd drive that I'm trying to get working again gparted always crashes from the 6.04 cd i have
<jrib> paynito: 6.06
<fany3642> how do i make ubuntu reconfigure xorg.conf like it had it when i installed initially??
<raven> i want to set up my file associations so that double clicking on a rar or zip will do "Extract Here"
<raven> how can i do that
<J2daosh> bazhang: that link you gave me works flawlessly
<raven> fany3642, last time i asked that they said there was no way, but u can put in a livecd and steal it's generated conf :P
<Polygon89> Hi. i need to install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 on intrepid. but it does not seem to be in the intrepid repos, anyone know what replaced that library?
<bazhang> J2daosh, excellent
<PassionFRUI7E> raven: You're thinking in windows mode.
<J2daosh> give that link to anyone that has a problem as the other 2 links on the ubuntu forums dont work
<PassionFRUI7E> raven: Just make a nautilus script to do it.
<Xsss4hell> raven create a script that does extract %f depending on extension, then choose it as the default open action
<bazhang> J2daosh, its on the ubuntu wiki :)
<jlaroche> passionFRUI7E: I have a huge collection of videos and music and am very meticulous when it comes to organization. On top of that I am a very visual person. in windows xp and vista I would navigate my music and film collections in the 'folder view' mode and all the folders (named after an artist with subfolders for the album, or named after the movie) had icons representing what they were. Do you understand now?
<Xsss4hell> raven but it doesn't make sense to me
<J2daosh> oh dangit
<PassionFRUI7E> raven: Then you right click and could extract all archives in said folder to current directory.
<J2daosh> where is this wiki?
<Emo> im trying to install a .xpi add-on to firefox, but its not an offical one, how do i instal addons for ubuntu to firefox? *running 8.10*
<siswa> halo
<J2daosh> maybe it can tell me how to connect to a hidden network without unhiding my network lol
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid J2daosh
<conscience4> Hi
<PassionFRUI7E> jlaroche: If you wanted you could write a bash script to count up the extensions of all files in a folder or every folder and their subfolder.  And you could make it into a tree =)
<Xsss4hell> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<PassionFRUI7E> jlaroche: That's visual for you eh?
<conscience4> can anybody help me onsecurity?
<nibsa1242> Jordan_U: so if its say a ~20GB directory with may sub directories, it'll give me like dir 1-x and each dir can be dvd sized?
<pistolsnipe> hey, the devie my touchscreen is assigned to /dev/input/... seems to change when i start x, any ideas?
<J2daosh> there's no search bar?!?!
<J2daosh> disgraceful!
<Xsss4hell> THIS IS OUTDATED! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Xsss4hell> slapd.conf doesn't exist anymore
<jlaroche> thanks...
<raven> my VLC just started drawing things really strangely, mostly blues and reds
<Killer--Tux> can i configure my ftp with webmin
<raven> does it need totem? cuz i just removed that
<raven> shuddnt..
<usser> raven, no it doesnt take a look if u have any special effects enable
<usser> d
<darkdeeper> raven:try put it back
<Killer--Tux> can i configure my ftp with webmin
<raven> i watch videos with compiz on all the time no probs
<raven> usser
<darkdeeper> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<raven> and darkdeeper i am doing that now :p
<PassionFRUI7E> raven: Check drivers?
<usser> raven, special effects in vlc i mean
<Xsss4hell> when you enable sound for buttons in "settings -> audio" why doesn't maximize make a sound?
<usser> raven, in vlc tool->extended settings
<Guest77122> execuse me
<Guest77122> can i ask a question
<darkdeeper> just ask
<Xsss4hell> yes
<raven> usser, no, but i can fix it with the hue one if i enable them xD
<Guest77122> who am I ???
<usser> raven, haha
<DiiPhantom> wats the command to edit a conf?
<schnoowork> in intrepid did they do anything to the sound, i cant seem to turn my music up as loud as i could with heron. and also i get an error with 'audio playback' when trying to call someone over skype which i never used to get :\
<DiiPhantom> this: sudo edit?
<pistolsnipe> sudo gedit filename
<Xsss4hell> DiiPhantom: ehrm, rightlick edit?
<root_____> any terminal shell guru care to help me find out why $HOME is not being set but ~ is for one user?   i don't seem to see a reason in the ~/.??* files
<pistolsnipe> sudo nano file name
<pistolsnipe> sudo <editor> <filename>
<vEyem> DiiPhantom: mean a *.conf file?try sudo <yourfavorite text editor here>.I personally use vim.
<kindofabuzz> i have no sound with banshee 1.41, had sound with 1.2. any ideas? #banshee is no help
<pistolsnipe> vim vs emacs wars
<DiiPhantom> gedit a program?
<pistolsnipe> yeah graphical editor
<PassionFRUI7E> Not everyone can be a vim whore.  gedit is pretty good with non-eee pc's.
<pistolsnipe> gnome - edit
<DiiPhantom> lolgetting to know what is what lol sorry
<pistolsnipe> vim loosk really cool, i just learned emacs first
<J2daosh> bazhang: wanna use your magic voodoo to dig up a link on connecting to a hidden wireless network that uses WEP?
<pistolsnipe> all i know in vim is how to get out haha <esc>:q
<jrib> pistolsnipe: :q!
<mbrush> My firefox is messed up after an update today ... is there  a way to roll-back updates using the update manager?
<PassionFRUI7E> That's all you need to know =)
<dmulholland> hey, I've been looking to try and find the mac menubar hack for gnome... are there any instructions for installation on intrepid? anything i found was out of date
<pistolsnipe> yyeah if you dont want to save
<PassionFRUI7E> Saving in vim?  Meh =D
<J2daosh> :q!/:w!/shift + ZZ/power button... they all work
<phrostbite> I am trying to use the terminal to convert like 60 pictures and i was told i could do it but its saying that the filename doesn't work. I was told to use *.jpg
<pistolsnipe> haha
<pistolsnipe> kill
<J2daosh> yeah but you have to open another terminal for that :P
<jebblue> ﻿phrostbite "mogrify -format jpg *.xxx
<izinucs> phrostbite, convert from what to what?
<bazhang> J2daosh, why use wep?
<ellipsis> every time I try to download a file in firefox, I get disconnected from eth0. Here is the paste from dmesg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/74599/
<bazhang> J2daosh, the hidden essid is the key bit not the wep
<earthen> can anyone help with my conky setup
<kemik25> hi, good day.
<J2daosh> wep is just wha the router was set to
<pistolsnipe> earthen... specifics
<acp_> is flash 10 already stable?
<mang> hi
<J2daosh> not my home network so i wont bother with that
<J2daosh> i know the ssid of the router and he gave me the wep key, but it wont let me connect
<earthen> pistolsnipe, well I have it working for the most part but it will not see my battery state
<phrostbite> I am trying to just reduce the file size. They are all over 1.4mb and i need them under 1mb
<earthen> I keep getting this error
<pistolsnipe> what laptop/ ubutnu version?
<mang> hi
<bazhang> J2daosh, is it using mac filtering?
<earthen> Conky: can't open /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/uevent: No such file or directory
<J2daosh> nope
<izinucs> phrostbite, check imagemagick and the convert command..
<jebblue> ﻿phrostbite "The  mogrify  program is a member of the ImageMagick(1) suite of tools.  Use it
<jebblue>        to resize an image, blur, crop, despeckle, dither, draw on, flip, ... "
<jebblue> ﻿phrostbite man mogrify
<izinucs> phrostbite, check out http://blog.linuxconfig.org/resize-image-with-imagemagick-convert-command/
<J2daosh> its a pretty unsecured network, he just wanted to keep most people out
<pistolsnipe> hey im having a problem with a touchscreen and x, i cant seem to lock down what device its on
<advorak> Howdy y'all!
<phrostbite> I did some sudo command to get imagmagick and i dont see it in my apps thing
<bazhang> J2daosh, let me get you a link
<J2daosh> something about having a vlan and screwing with the people that connect...::shrugs::
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 J2daosh
<locainex> i need help setting up a microphone. alsamixer does not display a mic. where can i start to look?
<slinkeey> ﻿ how do I stop /proc/acpi/wakeup from being written over at boot?
<Louis> what's the best filesystem for a headless server?
<slinkeey> ﻿I keep adjusting it so I can wake up my computer from keyboard
<slinkeey> ﻿it works after supending the pc
<slinkeey> ﻿: but if I reboot the PC /proc/acpi/wakeup goes back to the default settings
<Louis> I should rephrase my question:  what filesystem is going to be the fastest?
<jebblue> ﻿phrostbite like  System | Administration | Synaptic Pakcage Manager
<izinucs> Louis, ext3 or reiserfs
<izinucs> Louis, reiserfs if it's sata
<Louis> izinucs:  really? i thought they were painfully slow by comparison...
<Louis> izinucs:  it's IDE, I believe
<ablyss> wouldn't a ramfs be fastest
<J2daosh> bazhang: i'm gonna have to make a script for this huh
<izinucs> Louis, then ext3.. don't know much about the others.
<mrpockets> is there any music player that comes with out of the box MP3 supprot? for Ubnuntu 8.04?
<slinkeey> if you were all solid state heheheheeheheeeheeheheheeheeheheheheheheheheheehheehehehehehehheeheheheheheheheheehhehehehehehehehheheehehheehehhehehehehehehehehehehehe
<ablyss> mrpockets: nope
<J2daosh> not easy networkmanager way of going about it where it will remember the settings huh...
<bazhang> J2daosh, or just use the cli to connect each time
<mrpockets> shitty
<bazhang> slinkeey, dont flood
<J2daosh> yeah.... lol, i'm gonna script it
<Louis> izinucs:  okay, thanks
<bazhang> mrpockets, no cursing
<J2daosh> lets see if i can get it working :)
<mrpockets> ry
<mrpockets> sry
<slinkeey> bazhang: that was not a flood ...... that was just a laugh....
<Guest77122> so how can i open file exe in ubuntu :-/
<ellipsis> every time I try to download a file in firefox, I get disconnected from eth0. Here is the paste from dmesg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/74599/
<ellipsis> any ideas on what I can do to stop this?
<bazhang> you need ubuntu-restricted-extras mrpockets
<jetair123> Hi everyone
<Guest77122> thanks
<ablyss> ellipsis: try opera
<ellipsis> haha
<ellipsis> erm
<mrpockets> bazhang, thanks
<Xsss4hell> no help?
<ellipsis> I was hoping for a better solution than that
<ablyss> ellipsis: do you know ff could be the cause
<jebblue> ﻿Guest77122 install wine
<ellipsis> well
<droopsta915> why cant i log in to my laptop? it says enter the name of the host you want to log into. i press enter and it restarts to the login screen.
<ablyss> or try wget
<ellipsis> I tried receiving a file from a friend over an IM client to see if data transfer over time was the cause
<ellipsis> but it worked fine
<ellipsis> and downloading packages using apt-get is working fine
<ellipsis> it's just firefox that's messing up
<ablyss> then obviously ff is a problem
<Guest77122> how can i SIT CROSS-LEGGED for a LONG TIME WITHOUT tired
<slinkeey> Why does ubuntu 8.10 make my background look like  snowy tv (Like flies flying around)
<slinkeey> 8.4 didn't do this
<mbrush> ellipsis: is this something new after an update?
<ellipsis> erm
<ellipsis> this is a fresh install of 8.10
<mbrush> ellipsis: don't know then ... just curious cuz a recent update broke my firefox install
<J2daosh> bazhang: nope :(. that didn't get me connected
<ablyss> ellipsis: you can d/l firefox from the main site and run it from the source directoy to see if your installed version is just got probs
<bazhang> J2daosh, sometimes unhiding the essid will do the trick
<jebblue> ﻿Guest77122 yes
<slinkeey> ﻿(09:15:44 PM) slinkeey: Why does ubuntu 8.10 make my background look like  snowy tv (Like flies flying around)
<slinkeey> (09:15:50 PM) slinkeey: 8.4 didn't do this
<meyos> why cant  I log into my laptop? i could only log in through safemode.
<ellipsis> I'm installing opera right now to see if the problem replicates there
<PassionFRUI7E> How do you get desktop cube to work? =(
<J2daosh> lol j2daosh
<J2daosh> oops
<J2daosh> wow... man its a long night
<PassionFRUI7E> I can fire expo but to no avail can I get the cube to fire.
<izinucs> !ccsm | PassionFRUI7E
<ubottu> PassionFRUI7E: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<PassionFRUI7E> I have them all installed I'm not an idiot lol.
<J2daosh> bazhang: i cant unhide the essid without having my roommate do that on the router huh?
<fwaokda> what are some good games to put on ubuntu to pass time? more addictive the better :D ???
<ellipsis> hm
<PassionFRUI7E> Warcraft III
<bazhang> J2daosh, he would have to do it
<ellipsis> the disconnection happens in opera too apparently
<PassionFRUI7E> 6000 hours and counting.
<fwaokda> PassionFRUI7E,  free games
<slinkeey> ﻿(09:15:44 PM) slinkeey: Why does ubuntu 8.10 make my background look like  snowy tv (Like flies flying around)
<slinkeey> (09:15:50 PM) slinkeey: 8.4 didn't do this
<PassionFRUI7E> Free?  30 bucks.  Well worth it.
<ellipsis> except that in firefox...the download stops
<ellipsis> and in opera the download keeps going
<bazhang> slinkeey, stop that
<izinucs> PassionFRUI7E, sorry didn't know.. open ccsm and from in there enable cube
<fwaokda> PassionFRUI7E, i like free,
<slinkeey> ok
<PassionFRUI7E> I enabled cube of course =)
<luddite> jordan_U : thanks mate
<slinkeey> orry
<PassionFRUI7E> 30 bucks.  Get a job lol.  That game is worth sooo much.
<slinkeey> sorry
<hotdog003> Slinkeey: Just your background?
<J2daosh> ok, another thing im realizing is that my neighbor has an unsecured network. I hop on it when my network is down. but its not showing up in the list of networks
<slinkeey> yeah?
<ablyss> ellipsis: interesting prob
<slinkeey> It looks like a channel without a signal
<hotdog003> Slinkeey: Did you choose a different background picture? They change from release to release.
<ellipsis> I think this started after I installed the wireless drivers
<ellipsis> let me try removing them
<hotdog003> Huh.
<JoeK> Can I install ubuntu server 8.1.. With a usb wi fi card plugged in? Will it detect and use it?
<{Delano}> Hi, I've got Ubunty 8.04 but I want to upgrade to 8.10... how do I do it? Do I need to reinstall?
<slinkeey> no... I don't see a background listed that moves around lik emine
<slinkeey> it looks like a snowey tv channel
<hotdog003> Slinkeey: Does it move? Do you see any icons?
<droopsta915> is there any software that can trouble shoot my computer?
<slinkeey> I see icons
<overlordpuppy> I'm having trouble getting my bluetooth headset to have playback.
<izinucs> JoeK, if it doesn't detect it you'll have to install the restricted extras package.. not sure if that is on the cd or now.
<izinucs> *not
<slinkeey> it is like a video of a staticy tv as my background
<PassionFRUI7E> At 6k hours and 30 USD I got 200 hours to the dollar.  Movies are .05 hours to the dollar.
<JoeK> Delano, you should be able to get 8.1 from the update manager
<PassionFRUI7E> Tada!
<hotdog003> Slinkeey, try opening a terminal and typing "killall nautilus" and your background *should* be refreshed.
<formode_> Does Empathy IM support voice chat?
<bazhang> PassionFRUI7E, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PassionFRUI7E> Sure.
<{Delano}> JoeK, okay... how big is it?
<slinkeey> i tried that
<PassionFRUI7E> I reask, what's the procedure for seeing the 3d cube?
<slinkeey> sometimes my background looks like it is picking up a tv station
<PassionFRUI7E> I have everything enabled, it just seems that I'm forgetting something about this small | |.
<bazhang> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<slinkeey> I can make out some faint tv show
<bazhang> PassionFRUI7E, open ccsm
<meyos> passion: did install the compiz-manager?
<PassionFRUI7E> Yes yes it's open.
<raven> lololol, slinkeey?
<slinkeey> not often though
<raven> slinkeey, do u use a CRT?
<bazhang> PassionFRUI7E, then go to general settings
<slinkeey> no
<JoeK> Delano, first you should apply all available updates. Then the update manager should show you ubuntu 8.1 is available. I dont know how much it downloads to upgrade from an older version
<hotdog003> Slinkeey: That is very strange. To be honest, I don't know how to fix it. Do you have a TV tuner card? Are you running MythTV? Perhaps if you plug a cable in, what would happen?
<PassionFRUI7E> There.
<slinkeey> I do have an ati all in wonder
<bazhang> check under virtual horizontal desktops iirc
<bazhang> set to 4
<raven> slinkeey, do u 1. have a tv card, 2. use a tv as a monitor, or 3. have anything but ur pc hooked to the monitor
<slinkeey> maybe the tv tuner on that is trying to be the background
<jhalstead> when I installed my system this last time I did a default install and now I have a swap partition I'm not using.  I assume I can remove it from fstab and repartition the space it will work like I expect it to. (remove swap like it never existed)  Am I missing anything thing with this logic that I need to know before attempting?
<hotdog003> Hmm. Maybe if you... hmm. Very strange. Yeah, that's what I'm thinking
<hotdog003> but I don't know why.
<hotdog003> Very strange.
<slinkeey> my pc is hooked up to the monitor
<slinkeey> I can still use it
<PassionFRUI7E> Ah that makes sense.
<bazhang> then initiate
<slinkeey> I sai djust the background look like tv
<bazhang> check the keybinding for that
<slinkeey> not the whole ppicture
<PassionFRUI7E> KK.
<PassionFRUI7E> Understood.
<droopsta915> passion: go to system > preference > advanced desktop effects and that will show u the options u want to setup.
<JohnWittle> If I use the "create bootable thumb drive" option when booted from the PPC version of Ubuntu, will it create a powerPC version of ubuntu on the USB drive?
<fwaokda> how to i uninstall something that I've installed via the repos?
<JoeK> So can someone help me with ubuntu server 8.1 install?
<hosstest> anyone know why my nautilus is nearly crawling?  I have the update manager window up, with updates but every time I focus over the window it just hangs?
<usser> JohnWittle, yes
<Louis> fwaokda:  sudo aptitude remove packagename
<fwaokda> thanks
<PassionFRUI7E> I have no advanced desktop effects menu.
<JohnWittle> usser: is there any way to instal the i286 version from a PPC computer?
<Louis> fwaokda:  or sudo aptitude remove --purge packagename     that's if you want to remove all configurations as well
<_stink_> anyone seen something like this before?: i have a machine with sshd and vnc server running. i can get to both services and see both open via nmap, but only from 2 of my machines w/i my home network. from one of my machines, though, both services won't respond, and nmap shows them as "filtered".
<PassionFRUI7E> Hm, the cube isn't initiating.  I have 4x1 desktops.
<_stink_> what's weirder is that this one machine was able to connect *once*, but can't any more.
<PassionFRUI7E> output set to one big cube, most settings maxed
<usser> JohnWittle, without downloading the entire iso? no
<slinkeey> I want to run Ubuntu PPC on my IBM iSeries (AS400) currently running SLES
<hosstest> its almost like, my left click does nothing.
<JohnWittle> usser: I'm fine with that, but i'm not very good with the fdisk command, and i'm on a mac
<hotdog003> Hey, I have a problem. My hostname is set to "localhost.localdomain" on bootup and not "northbound" like it should be. What gives? Here's my /etc/hosts and such: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/74581/
<JohnWittle> i can only boot the PPC version of ubuntu
<akorpija> hey guys does anybody know how i can get compiz working on 8.10...i have intel 945gma integrated graphics card, but when i try looking up the driver in synpatics it doesnt find anything...and when i try to use Extra or Normal desktop effects it tells me: Desktop Effects could not be enabled
<droopsta915> passion gimme a sec
<JohnWittle> but i want to be able to boot ubuntu on an intel computer from my flash drive
<PassionFRUI7E> Thanks droopsta915.
<izinucs> PassionFRUI7E, go to System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects and crank it up to the middle or highest setting.
<usser> JohnWittle, install unetbootin, it will make the entire process insanely easy
<bullgard4> hosstest: What do you mean by "nearly crawling" in Standard Emglish?
<PassionFRUI7E> Odd, no buttons are selected.
<JohnWittle> is that on macports or should i google?
<bullgard4> hosstest: What do you mean by "nearly crawling" in Standard English?
<Jordan_U> JohnWittle: I personally doubt that the installer works for PPC
<JohnWittle> what do you mean?
<PassionFRUI7E> K now what?
<droopsta915> passion: install Advanced Desktop Effects Setting Compiz configuration settings manager also.
<izinucs> PassionFRUI7E, ctrl+alt+click left mouse and drag
<JohnWittle> Jordan_U: why would that be?
<hosstest> bullgard4:  Like, for instance, my cursor looks like the text cursor, the whole session is nearly unresponsive.
<hosstest> bullgard4:  I click on stuff, and nothing happens. It doesnt get highlighted or anything.
<hosstest> bullgard4:  Everything seems frozen.  I hard rebooted once already.
<JohnWittle> usser: unetbootin is not available for mac
<usser> JohnWittle, i dont think theres a mac version of unetbootin or ppc for that matter, if u have access to a windows machine it works on windoows
<Jordan_U> JohnWittle: PPC is not fully supported any more so my guess would be that the flash drive installer on PPC is the exact same code as the one for x86 just compiled for PPC, so you might be able to make a bootable intel flash drive but I doubt there is code for dealing with yaboot ( the bootloader used for PPC )
<JohnWittle> if I had access to a windows machine i would just boot intel ubuntu
<bullgard4> hosstest: I presume that you mingled with you configuration. Otherwise I have never heard that this happens. So I can only advise that you de-install the package and re-install it.
<JohnWittle> Jordan_U: what do you mean?
<genii-around> JohnWittle: Did you ask in #ubuntu-ppc   ?
<JohnWittle> genii-around: will now
<bullgard4> hosstest: I presume that you mingled with your configuration. Otherwise I have never heard that this happens. So I can only advise that you de-install the package and re-install it.
<hosstest> Is it possible that my right click has become Unbound or something?
<Roasted> how can I run a fsck on a device that ubuntu doesn't even recognize? I can't get my flash drive to respond in ubuntu, but it works in vista just fine. Someone on the forums said about doing a fsck but I'm not sure how if ubuntu doesn't recognize my flash drive.
<JohnWittle> genii-around: 13 users as opposed to 1407 :D
<PassionFRUI7E> Back after logoff
<genii-around> JohnWittle: Someone still may know
<jeffrae> hi
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm redefaulting my controls.
<jeffrae> i am using Xchat...
<jeffrae> how do I make the users diplay
<kindofabuzz> I have no sound in Banshee. sound works fine in all other apps. i've tried everything I can think of. any ideas?
<fernando> ubuntu.pt
<jeffrae> I have to click a dropdown to show them
<tsrk> How can I check what hostname my IP resolves to?
<jeffrae> Or is there anything nicer then xchat?
<PassionFRUI7E> pidgin ftw.
<meyos> what does this mean? im trying to install updates and get this, please look at pastebin---http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/74613/
<rhce7321> tsrk: host `hostname`
<usser> JohnWittle, actually now that im looking at that built-in create bootable usb program
<LF|Irssi> jeffrae: type /set    theres 100 options there, one of them permanently sets the nick list :)
<tsrk> rhce7321, does that actually check what my IP resolves to or just check what my hostname is set to?
<Great_Gatsby> i have mozplugger and mozilla-mplayer installed but they wont work
<usser> JohnWittle, it lets you select the iso file from which u want to create a usb thumb. so yes it will work with i386
<Great_Gatsby> i have it set to them in firefox
<usser> JohnWittle, but u'll have to download entire iso of i386 ubuntu
<BlooBay> once I have KDE installed in addition to Gnome, how do I add it to the session manager for selection at login?
<hosstest> okay, I just tried to install Updates with the Update Manager, and it told me that a malicious program might be preventing me from doing something, "Could not grab mouse, Try again"/
<DiiPhantom> question, in proftpd im adding a user and there is a space to fill in: "shell: /dev/null"
<hosstest> wtf does this mean?
<luddite> hi any ideas on the lowest resource intensive word processor that has spellcheck?
<Great_Gatsby> instead i just get this white page with a green triangle in it for the play button
<DiiPhantom> what goes there?
<akorpija> anybody want to help me try to get my compiz working??
<JohnWittle> usser: I don't mind
<DiiPhantom> akorpija: whats up?
<LeonSquall> ...
<rhce7321> tsrk: It does 2x dns lookups: hostname does a fwd, then host does a revers on the fwd reurned by hostname
<JohnWittle> Does the installer work when running off of a copy of ubuntu booted off of a CD?
<jeffrae> LF|Irssi: thanks
<tsrk> rhce7321, ok, thanks, it gave me "Host hostname not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<tsrk> "
<jeffrae> there are a ton
<jeffrae> I will have to figure out what one does it..
<hosstest> please, someone.  What does it mean when trying to Update with the Update Manager when it tells me that "A malicious program could be preventing me from doing something, Could not grab mouse".
<droopsta915> does ubuntu have something similar to a restore point?
<Priswell> For the past 2 days I've been getting an error message in Firefox whenever I type an address into the address bar: ASSERT: ***Search:_installLocation: engine has no file! Stack Trace: 0:Ensure_Warn(false,_installLocation:  . . .and there's more. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<rhce7321> tsrk: did you include the back-ticks?  They are not quotes.
<LF|Irssi> jeffrae: have you found the nick list in the view menu ?
<Suhail> So does anyone know how to change the system clock?
<akorpija> uhh
<tsrk> rhce7321, oh, nope, that's probably the problem, thank you
<akorpija> this is weird but it actually just randomly started working.................
<LF|Irssi> Dont give up on xchat though, i know it's a mess by default, but once its all set up, it is a very nice IRC client , so hang in there :)
<Guest84533> hi
<akorpija> i've rebooted, restarted X, logged out and back in enough times, and now it just happens to be working.............
<meyos> why cant i login to my laptop?
<Elda> meyos, what are you logged into now then?
<DiiPhantom> lol
<meyos> elda:im in safe mode
<jeffrae> nope
<tsrk> rhce7321, that still gave me the same error but when I used "host [my ip]" it worked
<jeffrae> LF|Irssi: nope
<LF|Irssi> hmm
<Elda> safe mode.... windows? >.>
<BlooBay> only safe mode for windows is MODE OFF!!!!
<Elda> pfff
<LF|Irssi> jeffrae: unfortunatly i dont have xchat on hand to help much further :(
<rhce7321> tsrk: does "hostname"  (quotes this time - don't use them...) give you the name you expect?
<jeffrae> its cool
<JohnWittle> rofl. this is bizarre. I am downloading the same file with the same name from bittorrent and from firefox at the same time
<Elda> I enjoy Ubuntu but I'm smart enough to understand that windows has it use :>
<JohnWittle> why isn't ubuntu confused?
<jeffrae> LF|Irssi:  its cool
<hosstest> I need help, my mouse is frozen, when trying to do updates with the Update Manager, It tells me, "Cannot grab mouse, pleae try again".
<meyos> my bad, fail safe gnome
<tsrk> rhce7321, no, it gives the name on the local network
<hornet> to change system clock type sudo date dd/mm/00:00/2008
<Elda> No idea meyos :>
<tsrk> rhce7321, may I pm you with some questions about networking?
<Louis> is there a way to tune ubuntu server for even more speed?
<rhce7321> tsrk: only 2-3 mins... my lunch-break is closing.
<hosstest> how do I re-install a package from the command line?
<Guest84533> Hi all
<Guest84533> May I have some help»?
<meyos> i cant login, i type user name and password, then the screen goes back to login
<Guest84533> I upgraded my sytem to 8.04
<Guest84533> Now I have not anymore my scanners available
<JohnWittle> Guest84533: Could you give further information?
<droopsta915> im meyos my laptop is going to restart and meyos logging off.
<droopsta915> i dont know why the laptop doesnt login, it was fine a few days ago
<jlc> anyone know how to stop rhythmbox from opening when a cd is inserted
<jlc> I had check, yes do that awhile back and now I dont :)
<nibsa1242> is it necessary to reduce file name length when burning a dvd to be read on a windows system?
<droopsta915> when i start the laptop i type username and password, [enter] then i get a screen that says, enter the name of the host you want to log into [enter] i type the username again, then i get sentto the log in screen.
<droopsta915> is there a way to restore my laptop to an erlier date?
<Louis> anybody know when ubuntu home server is expected to be released?
<usser> Louis, eh?
<raven> i didnt know there was a ubuntu server
<raven> nor do i know why there would be, since u can install whatever u want on the normal edition
<usser> Louis, whats the point of that?
<jlc> there is a server addition
<mrpockets> unless you're on a domain, remote-desktop won't work right?
<raven> mrpockets, no
<raven> it works on any network
<jlc> doesn't come with desktop and has some server packages avaiable for install during the cd install
<mrpockets> in a p2p
<mrpockets> ?
<raven> more specific?
<mrpockets> or "workgroup"
<raven> yes
<elkbuntu> hrm, what's the magic word to restart the sound stuff these days
<raven> i use it in a workgroup all the time
<mrpockets> strange
<raven> y strange
<binarymutant> usser, the server edition doesn't install a window manager and keeps the total memory used down, which is great for a server
<binarymutant> I type to slow
<Louis> usser:  apparently there's an ubuntu home server project in the works... i dunno if this is the right channel to be asking this question lol
<usser> binarydigit, yea... he was talking about home server
<binarymutant> whats the point in ubuntu "home" server idk
<Louis> usser:  it's supposed to be a kind of a halfway between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop edition... basically ubuntu server with a lightweight gui and some default graphical apps
<binarymutant> o
<raven> so xubuntu?
<raven> xD
<usser> Louis, yea i just looked it up... dunno what will end up looking like and if it has anything to add to server edition at all. i mean server edition with ebox is pretty damn user friendly
<binarymutant> lol
<DiiPhantom> wao, anyone knows where i can go to get help with proftpd? this is veryyyyyyyyy different from windows
<gizmobay> I went to the samba site and it says it's released 3.2 but the repo has 3.0.28. Does anyone know why the repo is behind?
<binarymutant> to many knock offs of knock offs
<binarymutant> s/to/too
<raven> gizmobay, cuz repo maintainers r lazy?
<usser> gizmobay, only stable packages make it into repo and once ubuntu is released no major updates are made ie 3.0 to 3.2 is considered major
<raven> u  can probably update it urself if u like, gizmobay
<gizmobay> okay, thanks for the info
<Louis> usser:  is ebox anything like webmin?
<raven> Louis, ebox replaces webmin, from what i hear
<raven> tho i never used either
<gizmobay> just find a package or compile?
<raven> gizmobay, likely a compile, but thats pretty easy..
<raven> u might find a debian package
<raven> duno
<usser> Louis, yea pretty much lacks lots of features of webmin but it only makes it easier to use for general-purpose stuff. for something complicated i'd always drop to command line
<droopsta915> can someone help me figure this problem out please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/74620/
<fiXXXerMet> If I have ripped a DVD to my computer ( I have the VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS folders), what can I use to convert it to a .avi file?
<gizmobay> okay, 3.0 works well just kinda of wondering why no 3.2
<c0re_> LOL @ <raven> gizmobay, cuz repo maintainers r lazy?
<raven> fiXXXerMet, VLC can do that
<binarymutant> droopsta915, is that a real copy paste?
<usser> DiiPhantom, why dont u use gproftpd. its a gui frontend to configure proftpd
<raven> c0re_, iunno, was joking rly :p
<Louis> usser:  yeah i've gotten to that point too, even with webmin.  is ebox in the repos?  id love to try it out
<fiXXXerMet> raven: ah - let me try it
<binarymutant> droopsta915, because it says 'settin'
<usser> Louis, yes it is
<Doctor-Steve> im trying to install Vmware, its asking for gcc-4.2.3 instead of gcc-4.2.4.... how do i install gcc-4.2.3?
<raven> i dont see why that would be the case, but assuming ur right u can compile from source
<droopsta915> no i typed it sorry, its on my laptop and i typed it into the paste bin using computer
<raven> Doctor-Steve,
<usser> Doctor-Steve, just ignore that warning. it works with gcc-4.2.4 just fine
<DiiPhantom> usser:  lol im very confused with it, im used to serv-u
<Doctor-Steve> usser, :)
<izinucs> Doctor-Steve, have you installed "build-essential" .. usually that's all you need to install vmware server
<formode_> Seeking way to voice chat with someone on the AIM chat network, or via Jabber. Anyone know?
<hosstest> I need help pls, my mouse is unresponsive within Nautilus.  I left click on objects and nothing happens.  I have Update Manger up ealier, and it would not install updates because "Could no grab mouse, please try again".
<hosstest> what does this mean?
<Doctor-Steve> usser, its just last time i did it, it crashed every 15 seconds...
<Ikyn_> So I downloaded and installed the linux drivers for the ATI card in my laptop. Once I restarted and rebooted, it's having problems, and when I try to start in low-res mode, it never actually gets to the desktop. Is there anyone that can tell me how I reverse the process?
<phuzion> I installed Vista onto a partition on my laptop, and want to have Grub back so I can get to my Ubuntu partition.  What's the best way to go about putting Grub back into the MBR?
<usser> DiiPhantom, thats why u should learn how to configure with just the .conf file. Frontends change config file will always be there :)
<droopsta915> here i fixed the type-o's http://paste.ubuntu.com/74624/
<raven> phuzion: boot to a live cd and install grub, google for how to install grub
<izinucs> !grub | phuzion
<ubottu> phuzion: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raven> or u can do that
<raven> :p
<phuzion> izinucs, thanks
<DiiPhantom> i have no idea what ur talking about lol
<droopsta915> this is the ~/.xsession-errors file
<izinucs> phuzion, np
<binarymutant> droopsta915, there should just be comments in /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL I'll show you what mine looks like
<Ikyn_> How do I get to the command line before unbuntu GUI boots up?
<hosstest> I sweat to God, I am about 3 secs from scrubbing my HD and installing Winblows.  I seriously need help.
<hosstest> *swear
<binarymutant> droopsta915, http://paste.ubuntu.com/74625/
<usser> hosstest, just restart X server
<jlc> Ikym select failsafe instead of default kernel
<NewFAQs> HOSTEST LOL
<NewFAQs> WELCOME TO THE CLUB
<gaelfx> My computer recently informed me that I had broken packages related to a failed install of compiz-core, so I rm'ed the package and tried to reinstall via apt-get, but I always get the same error that a parse error occurs when it's reading the dependencies file, no matter how many times I try re-downloading, I get the same error. How can I fix this problem?
<FloodBot2> NewFAQs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewFAQs> :D
<hosstest> usser: how?
<genii> Ikyn_: Choose "console login" from the login sessions available
<usser> hosstest, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE but it will log you out
<NewFAQs> LOL, I am about to switch back to windows also, atleast it runs right and doesnt take command lines to install things
<akio> wow
<droopsta915> binarymutant: ill go into fail safe mode and see what i can fix, thanks
<binarymutant> np
<akio> NewFAQs:
<akio> what do you need help with?
<hosstest> usser:  that did nothing
<jlc> Ikyn_: "recovery mode" kernel not failsafe.. :)
<formode_> Can one voice chat with Jabber?
<droopsta915> sorry, whats the path for that file?
<binarymutant> NewFAQs, windows does have a terminal
<binarymutant> NewFAQs, and a lot of ppl use it
<binarymutant> droopsta915,  /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL
<izinucs> NewFAQs, I just tried to reinstall windows on my wife's machine that I had to rebuild.. It didn't like the fact that the cdrom and hd were on the same ide channel but ubuntu didn't have any problem.. messed with settings, ram sticks etc for an hour trying to figure it out.. things are just different in both camps.. time to learn!
<hosstest> My mouse seems to be frozen, it is unresponsive when I left click on desktop items.  I had Update Manager open earlier and when I tried to update it told me that "Cannot grab mouse, try again later"/
<usser> hosstest, nothing at all?
<hosstest> has anyone seen this?
<usser> hosstest, did it drop you back to login screen?
<gaelfx> hosstest: see it
<NewFAQs> wow i do like ubuntu
<hosstest> usser: yes
<NewFAQs> but windows is easier
<binarymutant> NewFAQs, then use it
<usser> hosstest, and u could login?
<hosstest> usser: yes
<manguy> What is the difference between drwxrwxr-x and drwxrwsr-x ?
<usser> hosstest, and same problem?
<jlc> NewFAQs: windows doesn't come with synaptic or gnome-app-install and the ability to select 20K packages with a mouse all for free does it?
<\Kira> I get a segmentation fault when trying to run Unreal tournament on linux
<hosstest> usser:  yes, I have a mouse cursor, but nothing happens when I click on objects.
<fiXXXerMet> raven: For the Encapsulation option, mpeg-ts, mpeg-ps, mpeg 1, asf/wmv, mp4, other options, ??
<raven> mp4 i'd recommend, or mpeg-ts
<usser> hosstest, hm... ok do ctrl+alt+F1
<binarymutant> jlc, actually windows will have something like synaptic I think. I think they are calling it cloud computing or something
<formode_> Is it possible to use Voice Chat on jabber servers?
<usser> hosstest, it should give u a login prompt in text mode
<jlc> binarymutant: will or has.... for over a decade?
<izinucs> binarymutant, not the same thing..
<jlc> cloud computing... is more of internet apps
<hosstest> usser: I get the log in
<jlc> not the same thing
<binarymutant> izinucs, is it not? I thought you paid money and then were able to download whatever program but I haven't looked into it
<usser> hosstest, alright use your account to login
<hosstest> usser: then?
<usser> hosstest, once u get to prompt
<usser> hosstest, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jlc> and apparently you missed the word FREE
<scientes> my linux compiles all fail in postinstall line 1186
<izinucs> binarymutant, oh.. yea.. the cloud has all the programs available.. like a store.. pay money.. download.. install.. run.. like I said. not the same thing..
<usser> hosstest, once u did that do sudo mkdir /home/backup
<usser> hosstest, sudo cp -R $HOME /home/backup
<binarymutant> izinucs, i dunno it sounds just like a proprietary synaptic
<hosstest> usser: Tells me that gdm is already running and that is it aborting
<soundprizm> Hello... I'm having a problem with my WLAN card on my laptop (PCI)  It is not recognized with lspci.  I opened the laptop up and re-inserted the card.  Still nothing...  Anyone have any ideas, or a channel that could help?
<usser> hosstest, just do that sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop again
<RenzoreK> I have a mouse with a button on the side, and I want to assign this button to the "area zoom" feature in Compiz so I can make reading easier. How do I find out what button this is assigned to? (It will not assign if I click it when the editor is open)
<hosstest> usser: Okay, then what?
<usser> hosstest, once u did that do sudo mkdir /home/backup
<usser> hosstest, sudo cp -R $HOME /home/backup
<usser> hosstest, this will backup your settings and whatever files u have
<droopsta915> binarymutant: the file looks the same.
<greenhog> how do i setup dns nameservers? i cant connect to any remote host..
<usser> hosstest, just make sure u have enough space on the harddrive
<Louis> dumb question, because i really should know which version of ubuntu i just installed... but is tehre a way to determine the version via CLI?
<binarymutant> droopsta915, ? are you sure?
<usser> Louis, lsb_release -a
<hosstest> usser: what was the cp command again?
<usser> hosstest, sudo cp -R $HOME /home/backup
<binarymutant> droopsta915, what happens if you remove /ssh ?
<Ikyn_> So, recently I upgraded my ATI mobility drivers from the Synaptic. When I rebooted it gets put into low-graphics mode, and won't boot to the GUI. Is there a way I can revert back to the original drivers using the LiveCD / rootshell prompt?
<hosstest> usser: copying atm
<Ikyn_> XORG gives me the error : "(EE) No input driver/identifier specified"
<usser> hosstest, cool
<Louis> usser: thanks
<JohnWittle> So... I have a CLI question that i've been too embaressed to ask
<hosstest> usser: am I going to have to re-install Ubuntu?
<JohnWittle> when I hit "ping google.com" and accidently forget to set a parameter to end it
<usser> hosstest, no
<JohnWittle> what exactly do I do to get it to stop?
<droopsta915> binarymutant: should i remove it from the same file?
<Ikyn_> crtl+c
<usser> hosstest, shouldnt
<JohnWittle> oh
<greenhog> to browse the web..is there anything else i need to do besides entering dns names servers into resolv.conf?
<Louis> how on earth did i install hardy heron... lolwut?  I upgrade by "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" correct?
<JohnWittle> lol
<binarymutant> droopsta915, well don't remove it, but do you have a /ssh file or folder?
<hotdog003> JohnWittle: Control + C
<hosstest> usser: what is my next step after it gets done copying?
<gaelfx> I am having problems with compiz-core, every time I try to redownload it and install it, I get the same error: http://pastebin.com/d67d6818c
<jlc> Ikyn_: try and boot into rescue mode
<Ikyn_> jlc: done
<jlc> Ikyn_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hotdog003> Louis: No, use update-manager instead.
<jlc> and change Driver "fglrx" to "vesa"
<JohnWittle> Yeah< i realize now :D
<JohnWittle> and i feel pretty stupid
<droopsta915> yes
<hektic> I have a question
<jlc> Ikyn_: vi or nano, not sure what you are familiar with
<hotdog003> !help > me
<Louis> hotdog003:  this is ubuntu server
<Louis> no GUI
<usser> hosstest, right now next step will destroy all your data so make sure everything backed up do du -h $HOME and du -h /home/backup the numbers it gives should be roughly the same
<binarymutant> droopsta915, did you add it because by default there shouldn't be one
<izinucs> usser, did that command get the . files too?
<droopsta915> binarymutant: no i didnt
<Ikyn_> how do I boot into rescue mode? my options are recovery mode, and memtest
<Guest71804> quit
<droopsta915> sorry i dont have a ssh file that i know about
<hektic> Can i install games from one ubuntu cd onto my pc running a different version of ubuntu
<usser> izinucs, yes
<hosstest> usser: okay, still copying, what is the du command?
<jlc> sorry
<Louis> how do i upgrade from 8.04. to 8.10 on the command line?
<jlc> Ikyn_: recovery
<usser> hosstest, du shows how much space a certain folder occupies
 * b3lorix is away: Gone to Bed, ill be back
<jlc> several differnt distro's call it something else... :)
<hosstest> usser: going out on a limb here, disk usage?
<binarymutant> droopsta915, where'd you get the disc? because that would worry me. But even so could you pastebin .xsession-errors found in your home folder?
<Ikyn_> My recovery mode = 6 options - Resume normal boot, clean, dpkg, fsck, root, and xfix
<usser> hosstest, yep
<hektic> how can i do this i tried the package mananger but is ends up downloading off line that takes forever
<Ikyn_> none of them are "boot into recovery mode"
<droopsta915> one second
<jlc> Ikyn_: title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (recovery mode)
<Ikyn_> yep
<yesitsme> hello
<Ikyn_> I'm in that menu right now
<jlc> Ikyn_: you dont have that when you boot up
<hosstest> usser: Have you seen these symptoms befor, where the mouse stopped grabbing items, and the Update Manager wouldnt allow you to update because of that?
<jlc> ok, well choose that and hit enter
<Ikyn_> done
<hosstest> usser: still copying btw.
<usser> hosstest, yea i remember something like that
<jlc> Ikyn_: are you familiar with vi or nano?
<Ikyn_> negative
<jlc> hurm
<hosstest> usser:  Do you have any idea why it happened in the first place?  And how I can avoid it from happending again>
<usser> hosstest, my bet is compiz
<jlc> Ikyn_: try typing this in
<jlc> Ikyn_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jlc> when you get to a command line
<Ikyn_> k
 * b3lorix is away: Gone to Bed, ill be back
<keyhack> if I use ubuntu 8.10 to create a Live USB thumbdrive, am I able to boot that drive and also make changes?
<Ikyn_> ok
<Ikyn_> jlc: now reboot?
<Louis> how do i upgrade to a new distribution on the command line?  is it apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jlc> Ikyn_: what did it do?
<JohnWittle> keyhack: yes
<jlc> say done or reconfigured or something
<hosstest> usser: okay, what was the du command you wanted me to issue.  Copying is complete.
<JohnWittle> keyhack: it works just as well, just a bit slower
<usser> hosstest, du -h $HOME
<usser> hosstest, du -h /home/backup
<Louis> i'm running ubuntu server 8.04 if that matters
<usser> hosstest, numbers should be roughly the same
<Ikyn_> jlc: overwriting possibly-customized config file
<Ikyn_> it's done
<jlc> Ikyn_: type this in
<keyhack> JohnWittle: ok yeah, just wanted to be able to change the settings, new drivers, apps, etc. I realize it'll be a bit slow, but this is just going to hold the OS for a media PC I'm putting together
<Neconide> I'm having some horrible trouble with ubuntu.
<jlc> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jlc> <enter>
<hosstest> usser: yes, theuy match
<JohnWittle> keyhack: Yeah, it'll be fine. A bit faster than running it off the liveCD, though not much, and much more... useable :D
<Ikyn_> jlc: it didn't do anything
<Neconide> Sigh
<Loti> what do i need to play .rm files
<jlc> ok
<hektic> Can I install games form one version of ubuntu (a cd) to a newer version on my pc without using a package mananger? (everytime i try it downloads the packages and that would take forever)
<Neconide> Loti
<JohnWittle> Loti: Just grab teh CCCP and run it in Wine.
<keyhack> JohnWittle: excellent, thanks! everything arrives tomorrow so I'm psyched :-)
<usser> hosstest, cool now do sudo rm -rf $HOME/*
<binarymutant> hektic, yes with the sudo dpkg -i command
<jlc> Ikyn_: try reboot, if that doesn't work, you should be able to remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hosstest> usser: okay
<Loti> um  id rather run it natively
<jlc> Ikyn_: back that file up first though
<Neconide> Hey usser can I have a moment of your time
<usser> Neconide, sure
<jlc> Ikyn_: cd /etc/X11 ; cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.orig ; rm xorg.conf; reboot
<jlc> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<JohnWittle> keyhack: Yup. My dad just rigged up a system where he runs a Coax cable from Time Warner straight to a linux box with a octo-raid setup and uses the linux box as a DVR and a cable box
<Vinceman> can anybody enter the room #ubuntu-nl and tell the admin my ban has last long enough?
<usser> hektic, you need aptoncd
<hosstest> usser: done
<Loti> !real
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jlc> its been awhile since I've done that, it might just remove and detect on next boot, so go ahead and reboot first
<binarymutant> hektic, you'll have to download the .deb first though from like packages.ubuntu.com or something
<usser> hosstest, cool now make sure its clean do ls $HOME
<keyhack> JohnWittle: cool, yeah, I built a $222 Boxee system, so can't wait to play around with that
<usser> hosstest, that should give u blank
<JohnWittle> Haha, it'll be good
<droopsta915> binarymutant: i cant find the error file,
<Vinceman> hosstest, now we need a Vinceman: done
<gaelfx> I am having problems with compiz-core, every time I try to redownload it and install it, I get the same error: http://pastebin.com/d67d6818c What can I do to fix this problem?
<Neconide> Ubuntu won't recognize my linksys dual-band wireless-n usb network adapter, and it won't pick up any networks. I'm dual booting ubuntu 8.0.4 with vista, and I have minimal experience with linux... I used to run backtrack 3 (bleh) without a problem. I can work perfectly with windows no matter how much it sucks but I can't seem to figure this out.
<hektic> i ment with the package mananger i need to point the source to the cd not the online servers
<hosstest> usser: nothing was displayed with ls $HOME
<binarymutant> droopsta915, try vim ~/.xsession-errors
<usser> hosstest, cool now try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Neconide> Think you can help me usser?
<binarymutant> hektic, its under settings->repositories in synaptic
<trevor> I've got a small question.  My laptop's colors seem all washed out, and some colors produce odd red or blue lines.  Does that mean that my Graphics Controller is going bad?
<hektic> ok cool i will give that a try
<binarymutant> droopsta915, it might not be there though
<Ikyn_> jlc: Thanks. It's booting up now
<izinucs> trevor, or no configured correctly
<jlc> anyone use gnome-main-menu (slab) from suse/novell
<jlc> Ikyn_: yw, hopefully you get a desktop ;)
<usser> Neconide, sorry... i wouldnt know anything about linksys wifi adapters, my suggestion is try intrepid livecd cause every new release adds more hardware support. chances are intrepid might support it
<binarymutant> droopsta915, honestly I would reinstall, /ssh shouldn't be there unless you put there yourself
<hektic> i think i got it thanks for the help
<trevor> izinucs, It appears to be getting worse with time, so I don't think that it could be a configuration issue.  It may be, but how would I check?
<headcheese_> usser: mouse is still effed
<jlc> bbl
<binarymutant> put it* there
<usser> headcheese_, argh
<darkbishop_> bebal
<Vinceman> you are all from Romania because other people would be nuts to be awake so early
<izinucs> trevor, not sure just throwing suggestions out there.
<_mak> can i mount my /home in the /var/home?
<Ikyn_> jlc: I do not. But I do have different errors at least - (EE) Unable to locate/open config file  -- (EE) open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory
<droopsta915> binarymutant: can someone get remote access if i didnt set it up for that?
<headcheese_> usser: think it might be gnome-do?  or something that is starting up?
<mwilson_> hey guys..   how the heck to you changes the prefs on individual screen savers????   the previewer/selector doesn't seem to have any selectors for this and I know a few of these things have config modules.
<chaqui1> what folder can I find the applications in?
<usser> headcheese_, might be gnome... u said your update failed at some point
<jonny_> Can someone do me a favour and tell me how to install kpilot. I can't find it in synaptic and other people seem to be able to. Am I going mad? Do you have it?
<jonny_> (I do have Universe enabled and refreshed)
<usser> headcheese_, go back to CTRL+ALT+f1 and finish update
<Neconide> Ubuntu won't recognize my linksys dual-band wireless-n usb network adapter, and it won't pick up any networks. I'm dual booting ubuntu 8.0.4 with vista, and I have minimal experience with linux... I used to run backtrack 3 (bleh) without a problem. I can work perfectly with windows no matter how much it sucks but I can't seem to figure this out. Does anyone think they can help me, or is this a lost cause?
<usser> headcheese_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<headcheese_> usser: how?
<binarymutant> droopsta915, I'm not sure, but if thats there and you didn't create it, there could be other things wrong
<headcheese_> usser: okay
<trevor> mwilson_, You don't.  Gnome doesn't allow you to change settings, because it might be too confusing...
<extor> Is there an swf flash file player besides swfdec? I am looking for something which has a progress bar that you can use to advance forward or go back to different parts of the video
<droopsta915> thanx for the help, appretiated very much
<raven> extor, use VLC
<raven> extor, it can do anything
<Neconide> usser: oh sorry I didn't see what you said before, thanks for the suggestion.
<hosstest> usser: please list the command again.  I cant scroll up
<extor> raven, VLC croaks on this swf
<extor> raven nope
<raven> extor, KMPlayer?
<extor> lemme try that
<usser> hosstest, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<raven> extor, i find that KMPlayer can do the few things VLC doesnt for me
<mwilson_> trevor:  YOu've got to be kidding me......
<woli> has anybody expirienced slow openoffice?
<raven> yeah, its based on java
<raven> its always slow..
<woli> when i open big documents i cant scroll smoothly
<woli> ah...
<mwilson_> trevor: so there's no way to turn on sound for SKYROCKET for my son and his buds?  yeesh.
<woli> is that i saw some reviews of people that actually said it wasn't slow at all
<woli> they said it was as fast as msword
<raven> depends what u call slow,
<raven> lol
<raven> yeah, it is
<raven> and MSword is slow
<raven> :p
<FloodBot2> raven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yell0w> is there a youtube-dl for dailymotion ?
<woli> well, msword is not slow...
<trevor> mwilson_, You can use X Screensaver settings, rather than the gnome supplied ones.  And, no, I'm not kidding.  That's one of the BIG problems most people have with Gnome.
<Loti> word is prefetched
<woli> i mean, on openoffice i cannot scroll smoothly when operating with big documents, like 10 pages
<Loti> if you just want word
<hosstest> usser: okay finished installing updates
<yell0w> hey guys is there a youtube-dl for dailymotion ?
<Loti> why not abiword
<mmcji> howdee
<mmcji> i am setting up postfix
<raven> woli, that's not too big, my openoffice handles that fine on windows
<woli> Loti: i don't know... haven't tried it
<raven> woli, but i dont use openoffice on linux usually
<woli> raven: and on ubuntu?
<Neconide> Can anyone help me with some network problems I'm having with Ubuntu 8.0.4
<woli> ah..
<usser> hosstest, did it actually install anything?
<mwilson_> thanks trevor.  Appriciate it.
<hosstest> usser: tons of excriment.
<mwilson_> :)
<mmcji> when i am asked for the: "Root and postmaster mail recipient" during install, do I put a regular linux user here?
<hosstest> usser: yes
<_2> does anyone know if it's a bash thang, or a ubuntu thang, that bash doesn't play nice with home dir set to drwxrwxrwx ?
<trevor> mwilson_, Here.  http://www.getdeb.net/app/screensaver-settings  I use this to manage my screensavers now...
<lala_lala> hi. i am running norton partition magic. i have encountered an error #104. how do i resolve this?
<usser> hosstest, hm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and see if it fixed it?
<trevor> mwilson_, It may be for Hardy, but works fine on intrepid...
<hosstest> usser: okay, giving it a shot
<yell0w> lala_lala: erhh try #windows ?
<lala_lala> thanks!
<raven> lol
<raven> :)
<lala_lala> didnt know where to go
<Neconide> lala_lala please refer to this Ubuntu won't recognize my linksys dual-band wireless-n usb network adapter, and it won't pick up any networks. I'm dual booting ubuntu 8.0.4 with vista, and I have minimal experience with linux... I used to run backtrack 3 (bleh) without a problem. I can work perfectly with windows no matter how much it sucks but I can't seem to figure this out.
<Neconide> woops
<_2> someone maybe ?
<darkdeeper> dont think anyone in woindows
<Neconide> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Neconide> there you go
<FloodBot2> Neconide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andre_pl> I just built myself a custom kernel from upstream and it all went well, but now I'd like to patch in a driver, how can I do this without having to recompile EVERYTHING?
<woli> its funny, people at the windows channel spend their time talking about linux...
<raven> cuz all the SMART windows users use linux too
<Neconide> lolz
<raven> :p
<raven> im one of them
<raven> i know..
<koops> im having problem with intel gma video card and compiz on intrepid, is that a xserver problem or what? its very unstable, i mean intrepid!
<FloodBot2> raven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonny_> can anyone please try and install kpilot and tell me whether it works, I'm trying to work out if I am going mad. 'sudo apt-get install kpilot' would try to do it - I don't mind if you cancel the installation - I just want to know if it can find the package
<ech0dish> hey guys
<darkdeeper> got tat correct
<ech0dish> i got a weird issue
<woli> raven: lol, FloodBot2 always tells you to shut up
<ech0dish> keyboard keeps going out on me
<ech0dish> and wont respond
<raven> woli, yeah... i like to hit enter
<ech0dish> not sure whats goin on
<darkdeeper> everyone here got weird issue..
<ech0dish> any advice?
<Neconide> ech0dish: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ech0dish> it seems to be completely random
<_2> andre_pl you can build just the kernel  or you can build just the/a module/s
<mixed-_-> anyone here ever played urban terror on ubuntu?
<raven> ech0dish, buy a new keyboard? :D
<ech0dish> it's on a laptop
<woli> mixed-_-: yes, succesfully
<raven> ech0dish, seriously tho, try an external
<headcheese_> usser: I cant double click on the Computer Icon, I cant drag this IRC box up.  Left click isnt working.  I know it isnt the mouse.
<ech0dish> and i have dual boot xp/ubuntu
<ech0dish> works fine in windows
<ech0dish> never fails
<ech0dish> only in linux
<mixed-_-> woli:  did the 64 bit work?
<Neconide> ech0dish if you could provide a little more system information it would be helpful. until then, read the link I provided above (How to ask questions: the smart way)
<raven> oic
<_mak> how can i mount my /home in /var/home? the --move is not working for me...
<woli> mixed-_-: i don't use that thing
<ech0dish> dell d600
<_2> andre_pl it's in the "make" command.   make<what?>
<woli> i386
<darkdeeper>  ech0dish; keep ur keyboard as simplye as u can... dont use the smart keyboard like logitech and so on
<mixed-_-> woli:  so you only use 32 bit?
<woli> yes
<gaelfx> I am having problems with compiz-core, every time I try to redownload it and install it, I get the same error: http://pastebin.com/d67d6818c what can I do to fix this problem?
<raven> he is using a laptop keyboard, darkdeeper
<ech0dish> it's a laptop
<dig_> hi, does anyone make an ISO file for winxp?
<raven> !warez | dig_
<ubottu> dig_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<usser> ech0dish, open a terminal and run top. when it locks up again, top should tell u if anything is clogging all the resources. do u use intel wireless by any chance, i know i had that problem with intel
<darkdeeper>  ech0dish; must have miss tat then
<mixed-_-> woli:  im downloading urban terror as we speak, are there any freeze games on urban terror?
<Neconide> dig_: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<_2> dig_ micro soft does
<chubs> ech0dish: check the cable connection. (seriously{
<woli> mixed-_-: what do you mean with freezed?
<darkdeeper>  ech0dish; can u define ur problme.i dont quite understand..
<raven> im a big supporter of piracy, but not in this channel :p
<Neconide> I'm tired of people asking dumb questions.
<usser> headcheese_, im not sure whats up. try different desktop environment.
<mixed-_-> woli:  freeze games where the object of the game is ito freeze all of your opponents
<LF|Irssi> What's with all the windows questions? Is this not a Linux channel?
<ech0dish> yes internal broadcom chipset
<usser> headcheese_, drop back to console and install lxde
<woli> mixed-_-: no...
<Neconide> Now anyway
<_mak> how can i mount my /home in /var/home? the --move is not working for me... anyone?
<usser> headcheese_, sudo apt-get install lxde
<woli> mixed-_-: like to go behind and call FREEZE! no...
<ech0dish> kernel has been patched for packet injection
<_2> raven don't support piracy.  support freedom.
<Neconide> Can anyone help me with some wireless adapter issues I'm having for ubuntu 8.0.4
<dig_> the problem is my dvd rom is not working, so I need to make an ISO file.
<tallmtt> I just bought a new Acer - I would like to backup the original windows partition to a backup drive for later restoration use - can I use a simple "cp -r /mnt/win /mnt/backupdrive" to do it?
<hosstest> usser: what was the name of the package again?
<ech0dish> but this issue is new, been working with the patched kernel for about 6 months no issues
<Neconide> _2 how would I have all my music without good old piracy?!
<usser> hosstest, lxde
<darkdeeper>  ech0dish; ur using 8.04 i presume??
<ech0dish> yes
<ech0dish> believe it might be related to compiz
<ech0dish> am removing now
<raven> why do ppl stay with old LTS versions in a noncorporate environment... gah...
<koops> hardy is still more stable than intrepid! why?
<_2> Neconide learn to play guitar :)))
<Louis> dig_ try bittorrent, they have a bunch of untouched .iso images there
<Louis> you'll still need a valid key, or course
<raven> <3 intrepid
<darkdeeper>  ech0dish; then stop compiz..
<raven> it fixed everything
<hosstest> says it cannot find package lxde
<mixed-_-> woli:  no, i mean freeze games are team death match games where your team freezes the opponents by fragging them, your teammates can thaw you by standing still next to you for about 3 secs... welll never mind, i have quake 3 and i cant get to any of the freeze games
<raven> mixed-_-, they have that in CS:S too..
<darkdeeper>  ech0dish; try just using text mode for a while.. stop ur gdm.. if its okey then must be something wrong with the gui thing
<Neconide> Tarek what did you want?
<mixed-_-> raven, what's CS:S????
<Neconide> It's perfectly ok to speak to me here :)
<darkdeeper> raven: csi?
<usser> hosstest, what version of ubuntu u're using?
<dig_> I have the original xp cd, so wonder how to make an ISO in ubuntu
<raven> mixed-_-, counterstrike:source
<hosstest> usser: Hardy
<ech0dish> only change the system has seen is a few features i added from compiz
<darkdeeper> raven: i cant even get cs 1.6 to play here
<mixed-_-> raven but is counterstrike free and open source?
<usser> hosstest, hm maybe its not in hardy... is your internet connection fast?
<ech0dish> yeah i could use terminal for a while
<raven> mixed-_-, nope, but it's cheap and works good on wine
<ech0dish> good idea
<_2> dig_   dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<woli> mixed-_-: i wish
<chubs> raven: because upgrading costs time and bandwidth
<hosstest> usser: yeah
<raven> darkdeeper, i got l4d working on wine here, but only 10-18fps
<ech0dish> how do i completely remove compiz though
<dig_> cool
<woli> raven: CS:S?? No it does not!!
<mixed-_-> raven:  i have my quake 3 CD and it's scratched and cant install it on windows, im not paying for these games unless i know they can work perfectly on linux
<ech0dish> i did, apt-get remove compiz
<usser> hosstest, ok so do sudo apt-get install xfce4
<ech0dish> but isn't there more packages?
<raven> woli, yes it does
<raven> :p
<woli> raven: with which wine version?
<raven> start it with -dxlevel 81 and disable AA
<raven> with 1.1.8
<woli> raven: and with 1.1.7?
<raven> dunno
<raven> probably works fine
<woli> raven: whats AA ?
<darkdeeper>  ech0dish; i think u batter try text mode 1st to identify ur problem... if its really the compiz fault.. then u can proseed with the purgeing
<raven> antialiasing
<nibsa1242> why does CD/DVD creator folder take 20min to "calculate file size" before it can burn
<woli> raven: do you get absolutely the same performance than that of the game running under windows?
<ech0dish> aight
<ech0dish> will enter terminal mode
<darkdeeper> nibsa1242, something wrong with ur cdrw maybe
<raven> woli, under lower settings, but yes
<ech0dish> but have uninstalled compiz already
<chubs> ech0dish: how long has this problem been affecting you?
<_2> dig_ be aware that some "copy protection methoods" used by the software maker may include burning bad spots on the origenal disk to cause it to "fail" to copy correctly.   there are things that can circumvent that.
<ech0dish> just about a week or so
<dzup> Linux alex 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux whatis the name of my ubuntu. feisty. gutsy. hardy  ???
<ech0dish> last thing i installed was compiz and that was a little over a week ago
<andre_pl> _2: thanks, I think i need to do a total recompile though :( theres more than just the module apparently.
<nibsa1242> darkdeeper: this is before it starts writing
<mixed-_-> i downloaded 700MB in less than 10 minutes, wow!
<gaelfx> I am having problems with compiz-core, every time I try to redownload it and install it, I get the same error: http://pastebin.com/d67d6818c what can I do to fix this problem?
<Battosai> hey
<ech0dish> i was thinking at first slowkeys settings but was wrong
<woli> raven: i cannot download 1.1.8 for it makes my pc freeze on WoW
<_2> mixed-_- k.   welcome.
<hosstest> usser: dude, I really appreciate you trying to help me out.  But I really dont have all night to trouble shoot this.  I am going to just reload with Winblows.  I am a gamer and unfortunatly, getting games to work right in Ubentu has been more than a chore.  Not only that, Ventrilo doesnt work and I have been trouble shooting that over a week now.  I am just fed up.  All I want to do is play my games and surf the fucking web.  I mig
<hosstest> ht try out OSX>
<chubs> ech0dish: but it was working fine under ubuntu prior to that? or have you only had ubuntu for a week or so?
<darkdeeper> i downloaded house in just 10 minit
<raven> woli, have more than one version installed at once then
<dig_> _2: cool
<woli> raven: how?
<ech0dish> no have had this system set up for about 6 months or so
<DavidCanarias> I keep being told I have an overburning problem when trying to record with Brasero, does anyone know why? I am trying to put about 250mb on a CD of 700mb, its not logical??
<chubs> ahh, well that's certainly a good indicator
<raven> woli, compile from source and dont make install, just make and then run it from that dir with absolute path
<woli> raven: ahh.. too complicated for me...
<hosstest> usser: Thanks a ton for the help thus far.
<usser> hosstest, OSX is even worse than linux gaming-wise... but yea i can understand your frustration.
<hosstest> usser: Gonna call this one a defeat.
<woli> raven: gonna try cs:s under 1.1.7
<raven> woli, it probablly will work on that v. tho yeah
<ech0dish> what other sessions are there besides gnome and kde?
<hosstest> usser: at least the games I want to play are supported by OSX.
<nibsa1242> darkdeeper: basically... add files to cd/dvd creator folder ---> click write to disk ---> wait 20min to calculate size---> start burning
<kelledin> heh
<ech0dish> i know fluxbox too but want something inbetween flux and gnome perhaps
<Neconide> Can anyone help me with some USB wireless adapter issues I'm having with Ubuntu?
<kelledin> upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy...via SSH...through VPN...on a SunFire 280R.
<hosstest> usser: again, you were the only that stepped up to help out.  THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!  I really mean it.
<kelledin> wish me luck, ppl ;)
<NBrepresent> hello everyone... i just experienced a crash of historic proportions... had to manually run fsck and now X won't start... where do i start?
<darkdeeper> nibsa1242, did u copy from cd to cd or just some file... i think maybe the copywrite thing
<chubs> ech0dish: xfce is probably what you're looking for
<usser> hosstest, no problem sorry it didnt work out
<JohnWittle> So... I'm on a PowerPC computer. I do not want to install linux on this computer. I want to boot off of a Linux PPC LiveCD and use the USB Ubuntu Install tool that is available on the LiveCD, but as far as I can tell the PPC CD is only the installer.
<Roasted> My flash drive does not work in Ubuntu. It did three days ago, but as of today, it doesn't. It is FAT32 and works fine in Vista and XP but not in Ubuntu. Even Ubuntu Hardy LiveCD it doesn't respond. Gparted and sudo fdisk -l show nothing about it. Any ideas, anybody?
<hosstest> usser: not a prob.  Later bud.
<ech0dish> is that whats on xubuntu?
<Neconide> usser helps like 50 people at the same time o_o it's pretty incredible
<darkdeeper> NB, startX or service gdm start
<darkdeeper> what is xubuntu?
<darkdeeper> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<NBrepresent> darkdeeper: forgot to mention that one problem is that my user/pass is not working
<raven> xfce ubuntu
<nibsa1242> darkdeeper: its about 4.28 GB of random files... it just takes forever to caculate space
<ech0dish> xubuntu, kubuntu...
<chubs> ech0dish: yes
<droopsta915> how can i configure an xsession file error
<_2> ech0dish xubuntu uses xfce4  yes.
<ech0dish> kool
<darkdeeper> what the fish is xfce?
<ech0dish> so just apt-get install xfce
<JohnWittle> Anyone?
<kelledin> hm.  considering how flaky our VPN gets about midnight, I'll have to chicken out of that
<_2> darkdeeper a desktop
<NBrepresent> darkdeeper: for some reason when i try to log in at the TTY it just presents me with the login again, as if i've entered them wrong.. when i intentionally enter incorrect credentials though, i get an 'incorrect' message.
<ech0dish> anyone know the name of the package?
<raven> xfce?
<ech0dish> xfce4 perhaps?
<raven> xfce-desktop perhaps
<chubs> ech0dish: they're all the same though. just installing xfce and setting it as your default DE would suffice
<darkdeeper> NB have u try it in other tty...
<ech0dish> yeah it's 4
<chubs> bleh, sorry, i'm getting lag over here for some reason
<tyso1> anyone, im working on ubuntu 810 and im looking for a dock bar that i had on 804 i think its called avant window navigator for some reason i cant fin it in the package manager. any suggestions?
<kelledin> ech0dish: normally just apt-get installing xubuntu-desktop will get it in place for you
<ech0dish> it's goin with xfce4
<Roasted> My flash drive does not work in Ubuntu. It did three days ago, but as of today, it doesn't. It is FAT32 and works fine in Vista and XP but not in Ubuntu. Even Ubuntu Hardy LiveCD it doesn't respond. Gparted and sudo fdisk -l show nothing about it. Any ideas, anybody?
<JohnWittle> Anyone know how I can boot Ubuntu off of a CD on a PPC processor?
<usser> tyso1, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<NBrepresent> darkdeeper: i just did a hard reset, and selected a different kernel in grub and now it seems to be booting up normally.... that was scary!
<ech0dish> hope it works well, gnome is kinda sluggish on my old lappy
<kelledin> as it is, i'll wait till i'm in tomorrow to kick off that Hardy upgrade
<raven> JohnWittle, u'd need a PPC version..
<Neconide> Can anyone help me with some USB wireless adapter issues I'm having with Ubuntu?
<darkdeeper> NB, its just like windows.boot with last know working configuration... something like tat
<tyso1> usser thanks! also for the codecs and flash isnt it sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-packages ?
<Bluescales> Ddoes anybody know what package I need to grab to do kernel module development?
<Roasted> ubuntu-restricted-extras I believe
<darkdeeper> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<JohnWittle> raven: Yes, the only PPC iso I could find is install-only, can't actually boot ubuntu off of it.
<tyso1> roasted thanks!
<darkdeeper> how do i use vpn in 8.1?
<Roasted> no problem :)
<usser> tyso1, yep. also
<LF|Irssi> 8.10*
<Neconide> Can anyone help me with some USB wireless adapter issues I'm having with Ubuntu?
<darkdeeper> do i relly need to install pptpd?
<usser> !medibuntu | tyso1
<ubottu> tyso1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_2> !b-e > Bluescales
<ubottu> Bluescales, please see my private message
<Roasted> Anybody have any idea what's up with my flash drive????
<raven> JohnWittle, oic... u could try unetboot to make a bootable USB of the ppc iso
<chubs> JohnWittle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<_2> Bluescales you'll need that for sure.
<tyso1> usser ill check it out thanks
<Louis> is there a way to reset ubuntu to all it's defaults (including installed software) without reinstalling?
<Bluescales> _2: need what for sure?
<droopsta915> how can i unlink a file?
<_2> Bluescales see your pm window
<Roasted> Is there any way to run fsck off of a LiveCD on a device, even if that device isn't detected by Ubuntu?
<Bluescales> build-essential? I have that
<_2> yes
<JohnWittle> chubs: There is no live CD, just the text installer
<Bluescales> modules.h isn't in /usr/include/linux/ ><
<DavidCanarias> Why does my server not recognize some URL's. Is there anything I can do
<Bluescales> so I assumed I need another package or something
<chubs> JohnWittle: there is for 8.04, you'll probably have to wait a while for 8.10, but in the meantime you can use 8.04 and upgrade if you'd like
<_2> Bluescales b-e and the kernel headers and source is about all
<droopsta915> if i edit an error in the xsession-errors file, will that fix the error?
<JohnWittle> chubs: Do you know if the USB Flash Drive install tool thing is available on the hardy live cd?
<jeettu> In Ubuntu there is any software for audio editing
<usser> JohnWittle, no it was included in intrepid
<Bluescales> _2: oh, awesome. thanks
<chubs> JohnWittle: i've not used it before, but from my understanding it can be used to boot any linux distribution
<Neconide> No networks are displayed in my network manager - I'm trying to connect to a wireless network, can anybody help me?
<Bluescales> _2: actually, I already have the kernel headers ><
<dzup> Linux alex 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux whatis the name of my ubuntu. feisty. gutsy. hardy  ???
 * Bluescales checks other folders for module.h
<Bluescales> aha
<Bluescales> found it, thanks _2
<usser> JohnWittle, but u can look for the package for hardy, the tool is called usb-creator
<droopsta915> neconide: system > administartor > hardware drivers, make sure the wireless card is in use, check the box
<_2> Bluescales welcome
<JohnWittle> usser: I'm unfamiliar with installing packages from a liveCD. Is it even possible?
<JohnWittle> Grr...
<JohnWittle> lol
<Neconide> droopsta915, thank you, I will reboot and try this. (I'm dual booting ubuntu and vista)
<jhalstead> update-alternatives "x-www-browser" has been corrupted.  How can I reconfigure this file?
<K`zan>  How hard is it to change video cards from nvidia to ATI ?  TIA!
<_2> JohnWittle yes it's possable.
<Rubin> anyone reccomend a usb wacom style tablet that works well with ubuntu?
<droopsta915> ;) no prob
<LF|Irssi> K`zan: you sure you want to go with ATI cards in Linux?
<raven> Rubin, i havent used it with ubuntu yet but the Wacom Bamboo is quite nice
<usser> JohnWittle, yea sure
<JohnWittle> _2: What exactly do I do?
<JohnWittle> I mean, does it know to DL it to the hard drive?
<Rubin> raven, what size do you have?
<andre_pl> raven: Rubin the bamboo does work pretty well in ubuntu
<usser> JohnWittle, it actually doesnt, entire livecd runs from memory
<Rubin> andre_pl, pressure too?
<JohnWittle> lol
<mankash> how to use serial port in ubuntu
<scientes> how do i build ubuntu-restricted-modules for a custom kernel?
<JohnWittle> Also, I don't know but i'm pretty sure I won't have internet...
<raven> rubin: there's only one size of bamboo unless im mistaken..
<_2> JohnWittle you'll have to pass some argurmets to apt/dpkg  the man pages can help with that, if you can read them.
<raven> rubin: i think its 4x5
<Rubin> raven, oh
<JohnWittle> Is there any way I could download the package to my HD right now
<andre_pl> Rubin: can't say for sure, its my girlfriends and I'
<andre_pl> ve never used it
<JohnWittle> and then run it in linux?
<Rubin> maybe the bamboo IS the 'small' model.
<andre_pl> i know she uses it all the time though, so it can't be that bad ;P
<raven> yeah it's certainly a smaller one
<pottox> HEKP!!!
<pottox> my eth0 just stopped working while I was fixing wlan0
<kodokbleduk> anyone know how to install fonts that i've already downloaded in intrepid?
<Rubin> thanks andre_pl and raven
<chubs> JohnWittle: you could mount your hd under linux
<_2> JohnWittle if you are talking about using a running liveCD to install packages on an installed system on hdd   then yes it can be done.     in fact that's exactly what the installer does.
<pottox> now I got wlan0 but no eth0
<raven> Rubin, np
<pottox> sights
<droopsta915> if i edit an error in the xsession-errors file, will that fix the error?
<pottox> anybody?
<bella> Hi all I was wondering how to get nvidia drivers to work.  Every time i put them in it seems to find no screen.  Somewhere i googled suggested that i backup the xorg.conf and then copy it back and I did that but it didnt work either.  In order to get back into X i had to apt-get remove nvidia* any solutions to getting the drivers installed?
<genii> pottox: Does: ifconfig                show an eth0 device?
<bella> anybody?
<Rubin> raven, ahh, they do have sizes on bamboo model. small/medium/large. medium is $200 though.
<raven> genii, r u named for the race of ppl in stargate atlantis?
<gaelfx> I am having problems with compiz-core, every time I try to redownload it and install it, I get the same error: http://pastebin.com/d67d6818c what can I do to fix this problem?
<raven> Rubin, i spent $80 on mine, must be the small
<genii> raven: No.
<raven> genii, jw
<JohnWittle> this would be so much easier if there were just an easy way to put ubuntu onto a flash drive lol
<raven> JohnWittle, there is
<raven> JohnWittle, that's what i said u shud do earlier
<Rubin> small is probly good enough for me
<_2> JohnWittle if i read you correctly,  the easiest way to accomplish what you are asking for is, mount your installed system on /mnt and dl your packages "all that are needed" then copy them to /mnt/var/cache/apt/archives   and reboot into the installed system and install the packages just as if you were going to fetch them from the repos.
<raven> JohnWittle, u can go from ISO->flash drive
<raven> JohnWittle, use unetboot
<manguy> What does the s mean in drwxr-s--- ?
<JohnWittle> raven: I have to be booted into ubuntu to do that
<bella> :( nobody willing to help me?
<JohnWittle> i'm on a mac lol
<_2> JohnWittle there is an easy way to put ubuntu on a usb stick.
<raven> JohnWittle, u can do it on windows
<jhalstead> update-alternatives "x-www-browser" has been corrupted.  How can I reconfigure this file? Can someone help please?
<raven> JohnWittle, or possibly compile it on mac ;)
<chubs> JohnWittle: so mount -t hfs
<raven> JohnWittle, http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<huiger_> 我现在用XCHAT連接的               不知道是不是这里
<Rubin> bella, inspect /var/log/X.log.0
<JohnWittle> raven: yeah yeah >.< let me go get xcode...
<raven> hehe
<JohnWittle> lol
<yell0w> jhalstead: update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Neconide> droopsta915: my USB wireless adapter was not displayed
<chubs> !cn | huiger_
<ubottu> huiger_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<raven> it's a real bitch having to dl a 1GB iso just to get GCC, JohnWittle
<raven> ;/
<Neconide> droopsta915: none of my USB devices get recognized, after I tested it.
<JohnWittle> lol it took 13 minutes
<raven> took me an hour..
<raven> wtf connection r u on
<Rubin> bella, verify you have an nvidia card. google your model number... etc.
<raven> i have 15mbit
<JohnWittle> in the past hour i've grabbed the x86 iso, the ppc iso, and the 8.04 ppc iso
<JohnWittle> i have 6mbit
<raven> and u dl that fast how
<JohnWittle> btw the torrent is always, ALWAYS, faster
<raven> it is?
<JohnWittle> yes
<mikmorg1> is there something special i have to do to use regular old xfonts?
 * raven rethinks his download schemes
<raven> :p
<JohnWittle> because
<jhalstead> all that does is tell me why file is corrupt, thanks though I'll look elsewhere
<JohnWittle> this is just my theory
<JohnWittle> they put the torrent on all of their download mirrors
<yell0w> raven: rtorrent
<yell0w> :)
<JohnWittle> so you are downloading simultaneously
<iamben> anyone know why the liveusb tool requires a 2G usb drive to store what would otherwise be a 700M cd?
<Rubin> bella, also try the troubleshooting section here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<chubs> stop your complaining, 'twould take me 6
<JohnWittle> from all of the mirrors
<sf6> anyone have any opinions on using NTFS or EXT3 for the big data partition on a dual-boot (windows xp/ubuntu) system? is ext2 for windows or ntfs-3g for linux more reliable/safer, faster, etc?
<JohnWittle> PLUS anyone who happens to be seeding
<raven> yell0w, i know rtorrent :p
<droopsta915> Neconide: you are using a laptop?
<yell0w> raven: do you hug it daily ?
<sf6> i've got a big 1tb drive i'm going to partition and format.
<raven> JohnWittle, i max my connection out with HTTP tho, by adding each mirror to a downloader prog
<raven> yell0w, it hugs ME
<raven> :p
<_2> chubs six what ?
<Rubin> sf6, your wanting to access the partition from both OSes?
<Neconide> droopsta915: nope, HP pavilion with amd64
<JohnWittle> raven: I don't know why you're so slow, then
<JohnWittle> maybe the seeders do make a difference
<raven> JohnWittle, 1.85MB/s...
<kodokbleduk> anyone know how to install fonts that i've already downloaded in intrepid?
<JohnWittle> maybe your ISP sucks really hard
<yell0w> raven: ok i think we've veered towards -offtopic
<yell0w> lol
<Rubin> sf6: ext2 for windows has a problem, which is that its NOT ext3 for windows. it WORKS, but if you modify the disk you loose the journal.
<Rubin> sf6: ntfs has a problem that a) if you shutdown windows uncleanly, you cannot even mount it, and b) it doesnt support unix style permissions
<droopsta915> Neconide: the hardware drivers are in use, do you see green or red dot?
<chubs> JohnWittle: i'd hardly call it a theory
<JohnWittle> chubs: most likely it is reality
<Neconide> droopsta915: they are not displayed.
<raven> Rubin, i put things on my EXT3 from windows just fine and it still works...
<chubs> _2: wrong person?
<Rubin> sf6: i tried to do that for a while, and finally gave up entirely and now use a fileserver for data which maps with samba.
<raven> Rubin, i used some tool...
<_2> Rubin and sf6 vfat has a problem too  file size limit
<chubs> _2: oh i see, i meant 6 hours-
<raven> Rubin, oh and u can mount it, just -o force works fine
<raven> Rubin, for ntfs
<Neconide> Leave it to Neconide to have a bum ass ubuntu install.
<mikmorg1> could someone tell me why when i install xfonts-jmk, i don't see the new fonts listed in any font list? even after running fc-cache -fv?
<_2> chubs heh.   six weeks for me.
<Rubin> raven, there is a reason they dont have you do that automatically :P
<mikmorg1> is there something weird/deprecated about xfonts?
<raven> Rubin, bah, and what wud that be? nothing bad happened to me, they just piss me off by not doing it auto..
<Rubin> if you have a large data disk, the last thing you want to do is take chances with it
<droopsta915> Neconide: sorry, I haven't experienced this so I cant further assist, you. Ask again, someone out there has had the same problem. sorry
<JohnWittle> if I'm on a PowerBook G4, will the hardy heron live cd come with enough drivers to use the wireless card?
<JohnWittle> or am i fucked?
<raven> Rubin, i mount mine like that on a daily basis and always reboot with the reset button
<raven> Rubin, no problems.
<Rubin> JohnWittle, i'm sure someone has tried it before you. check around google etc and see what they say
<Rubin> raven, lack of problems is not proof of stability :P
<raven> meh
<raven> :p
<mib_4xdqy3> any ext4 experts around?
<raven> there's an ext4?
<raven> wow.
<raven> i thot ext3 was still pretty new
<Rubin> ext4 is in early alpha
<Rubin> its not 'usable'
<Neconide> Has anyone experienced the hardware manager not displaying drivers? My wireless USB adapter isn't displayed and won't search for networks.
<mib_4xdqy3> it's 'gold' in the next kernel
<_2> raven ext3 is not new.
<Rubin> Neconide, try googling the model number and 'ubuntu' or 'linux' and see if its even supported
<Guest75291> is there no longer a ##freebsd on freenode?
<mib_4xdqy3> so I wouldn't consider it not 'usable' any more, but it is new
<sf6> rubin: so does it make your ext3 partition into an ext2 partition? or does it just not use the journal, thus being somewhat unsafe?
<raven> _2, well there was only ext2, then i didnt use linux much for a few years, then there was ext3..
<Neconide> Rubin: it is
<Neconide> Rubin: No USB devices are being displayed.
<chubs> mib_4xdqy3: this is not the right channel to look for an ext4 expert
<Rubin> Neconide, in lsusb?
<_2> raven i was using ext3 in 2001 i think.
<raven> mib_4xdqy3, perhaps #ext4? or #ext
<mib_4xdqy3> chubs:: no one is around on the 'right' channels :(
<Neconide> Rubin: yes
<raven> mib_4xdqy3, try ##linux
<Rubin> sf6: its not unsafe, just requires a fsck
<mib_4xdqy3> or answering at least
<bella> rubin ty im gonna read that and try to fix it ty for responding
<Rubin> bella, wish i could make it easy for you, but trouble like that is one of the hardest things to deal with, if your new to linux :/
<rdevabha> #ubuntu-india
<Rubin> mib_4xdqy3, my understanding is that ext4 is only ready to be used at all by people that are developers of it. if your trying to troubleshoot a problem you are probably not advised to use it yet at all.
<chubs> mib_4xdqy3: ah well, try the mailing lists. i doubt you'll have any luck in here
<droopsta915> My startup session is linked to a secure remote connection file in the /usr/share folder, how can I unlink this file?
<Neconide> Rubin: my bad, after researching (must of been a typo last time) It's not supported. Should http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6112069 work propperly or do you have any other suggestions for WUSB600N
<sf6> Rubin: so does that mean an extremely long wait time for every boot up? Because I have a 160gb hard drive, it takes a long time to fsck that when it does so (though this computer is old, only has ata/66). or alternately forcing it not to fsck, which would be dangerous? that sounds pretty terrible to me.
<godsyn> help : I'm wanting to "downgrade" an application (vlc). Is there a way to do so via APT? I'd like to return to 8.6 as 9.x doesn't transcode video nearly as well.
<habit> Hello. I've updated to 8.10. How to use guest account?
<_2> sf6 only "good" answer is simply "don't reboot"
<Rubin> Neconide, i wouldnt follow that unless you kinda know what your doing. your better off researching a bit and spending $20 on one that is supported.
<Guest40696> is there a way to sync my ipod with ubuntu?
<Neconide> Rubin: well, what do you use?
<LF|Irssi> whats the command to see how much hdd space you have left?
<Rubin> godsyn, not easily
<rdevabha> Hi  Hobbes  , Need a Help   i have a  UID:GID  as   1000:1000    and   i am  not able to create a  directory  under    /
<Rubin> Neconide, my laptop has it built in
<Rubin> LF|Irssi, df -h
<Neconide> :(
<LF|Irssi> ty
<rdevabha> Hi  ALL   , Need a Help   i have a  UID:GID  as   1000:1000    and   i am  not able to create a  directory  under    /
<eightvirtues> so i got a belkin wireless g router so my other computers could share connection, and now opera web browser works slow as crap... anyone got any ideas?
<usser> rdevabha, use sudo
<Rubin> rdevabha, sudo
<godsyn> Rubin can you provide more info? i'm used to not easy (pure CLI here)
<_2> !hardware > Neconide
<ubottu> Neconide, please see my private message
<Delvien> anyone else notice that FF is REALLY slow lately?
<Rubin> eightvirtues, check your DNS server settings
<Jordan_U> rdevabha: Why would you expect to be able to?
<eightvirtues> ok, what should they be?
<Neconide> ubottu: Thank you.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you.
<_2> !bot > Neconide
<ubottu> Neconide, please see my private message
<Neconide> >.>
<Neconide> <.<
<_2> :)
<Rubin> godsyn, if the lower version is available in the repository, you can downgrade by removing it and forcing an install of the other one with dpkg maybe (dpkg -i file.deb) but its unlikely an old version is built with proper dependancies to even work. so then your left compiling it yourself, and compiling VLC is very hard, i have been told.
<tyler___b> is there a way to sync my ipod with ubuntu?
<godsyn> while it is a pita, i've done it before.. I'll just get to it again :/
<Rubin> Gods_gift, you could try getting the 8.x deb source package and building that
<_2> !ipod > tyler___b
<ubottu> tyler___b, please see my private message
<therealnanotube> Delvien: yes... have you tried ff 3.1b?
<droopsta915> My laptop wont login, somehow the session is linked to secure remote access folder in /usr/share. What can I do to unlink or edit a session ?
<After_Math> Are cars, planes, telephones considered technology?
<Delvien> therealnanotube: no, its beta.. it shouldnt work better than stable.
<eightvirtues> ok, i have three dns servers listed
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | After_Math
<ubottu> After_Math: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ech0dis1> working good with xfce so far
<sf6> is anyone working on an ext3 driver for windows? if anyone knows.
<therealnanotube> Delvien: i haven't tried it either, was just curious. :) but yea, my ff3.0.4 is all slow when scrolling when there's a lot of css and floating elements and crap in the page.
<Rubin> droopsta915, your question doesnt make a lot of sense to me. can you provide exact error messages your getting, or screenshot or something?
<Delvien> therealnanotube: mine "stops responding" whenever i click a link
<_2> droopsta915 drop to a console "ctrl+alt+f1" and login there,   use commands to correct the problem.   and switch back to tty7  using "alt+f7" to test the gui login ...
<therealnanotube> sf6: there is an ext2 driver, iirc, not sure about ext3
<kodokbleduk> anyone know how to install fonts in intrepid?
<therealnanotube> Delvien: oh heh, that's even worse.
<Jordan_U> !fonts | kodokbleduk
<ubottu> kodokbleduk: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<eightvirtues> Rubin, this is about the belkin router and opera runing VERY slow, i checked the dns settings, i have three dns servers listed
<Rubin> sf6: there isnt one, at least 6 months ago when i looked into it
<Delvien> therealnanotube: yeah, FF is a real big piece of. .. right now
<_2> droopsta915 specific commands will depend on specific problem.
<Rubin> eightvirtues, are they correct? :)
<jordo2323> Does anyone know how to use a PSP with Rhythmbox or another manager successfully?
<eightvirtues> one is, the other two i have no idea what they are
<sf6> so is the common solution to use ntfs for a data partition among dual booters then?
<droopsta915> Rubin: let me get the error the laptop is restarting.
<eightvirtues> should i delete the two that i dont recognize?
<Rubin> sf6: as I said, i tried to make that dual boot shared partition thing work, and gave up. it can 'work' but i couldnt get it to work without a hassle all the time
<kodokbleduk> ubotto, thanks.. but how we install additional font from what i've already download
<Rubin> eightvirtues, wouldnt hurt to try
<jordo2323> My PSP mounts just fine, but when transferring .mp3 files to it, the PSP system doesn't see them? What's the trick?
<ardchoille> who was it that wanted to speed up firefox?
<_2> sf6  a more common solution might be to use vfat "fat32"  but you can't put files larger than 2g on it.
<mikematic> hi all. Im trying to get to the GRUB edit menu by pressing 'e' during startup of the OS. It wont go. It continues to load on Ubuntu. Am i missing something here ? Please help
<sillyn00b> Anyone know of a way to share an encrypted storage partition between Ubuntu and Windows? I need to dual boot and I have a fairly small Hard drive and I need to encrypt my shared partition so that's what raises the question.
<sf6> _2: fat32 would be worse than ext2 presumably, which the windows driver fully supports.
<Rubin> mikematic, that grub menu is super advanced. if your just trying to change the grub menu, but arent a super commandline guy, thats not where you do it from
<_2> sf6 both M$ and linux can fully access vfat natively.  and vfat stands hard reset much better than ext# or ntfs do.
<mikematic> Rubin, How do you do it from a command line ?
<Rubin> sillyn00b, there are very few tools that can do that cross platform like that
<Rubin> mikematic, the file in /boot/grub/menu.1st is what controls that menu
<_2> sf6 worse how ?
<therealnanotube> sf6: fat32 is the most common fs for a "shared partition". ntfs can work too, now that linux has rw ntfs support, though.
<sf6> _2: ntfs is worse for hard reset even with windows?
<Rubin> mikematic, what are you up to exactly?
<sillyn00b> Rubin: Know the name of one off hand?
<seronis> ntfs is better for hard reset than fat32 in my experience
<_2> sf6 in my experance,  yes.
<sf6> _2: fat32 doesn't support >2gb files. or larger than something like 160gb partitions
<Rubin> sillyn00b, trucrypt maybe? my memory is a bit foggy
<advorak> does anybody have any experience with fluidsynth? I keep getting the error "fluidsynth: warning: Failed to pin the sample data to RAM; swapping is possible." and keep turning up dead-ends when trying to discover a solution ...
<Neconide> anyone know how to get the WUSB600N working?
<mikematic> Tnx Rubin. That file explains it.
<habit> Hello. I've updated to 8.10. How to use guest account?
<_2> sf6 correct.   and if those constraints are a problem.   might i sujest using ext2
<Buster_Hymen> I'm using ubuntu server so I'm stuck with the command line... how do I make a particular app start at boot?
<droopsta915> Rubin: when i type my username and password at login screen i get a remote connection prompt.
<gobuntu> hey guys does anybody hellp me to install Need for Speed in Ubuntu..
<gobuntu> plsss
<Rubin> habit, right click the account/power icon in upper right corner, click guest session
<_2> sf6  note NOT ext3  but ext2.
<gobuntu> i really appreciate bout the answer
<Rubin> droopsta915, did you maybe select remote x session in one of the gdm menus?
<sf6> _2: ntfs support in linux sounds like it is fairly good, so that sounds better than ext2 maybe?
<habit> Rubin, I have tryed that, but I can see only blank black screen.
<duckabolo> [SOUND] - Hi i've just installed 8.10 now but have no sound after the login drumming..one please help?. could any
<therealnanotube> gobuntu: it's a windows-only game right? so probably need to use wine. check the compatibility list on winehq.org first.
<Rubin> gobuntu, check the wine compatibly list
<_2> sf6 not in my openion.   but it's your openion that counts on your hardware :)
<Rubin> sf6: probably
<gobuntu> ahh  tnx guys
<sillyn00b> Rubin: Yea I've been looking into truecrypt but I haven't found a linus version
<gobuntu> im new in Ubuntu so i thought
<gobuntu> hehehe
<ironrose> does anyone know how to get sound workin on virualbox?
<Rubin> sillyn00b, huh?? http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php  its right on that page
<sf6> thanks Rubin, _2, and others. I will have to think about this...
<metbsd> i wanna install kubuntu with network installation
<metbsd> how to do it?
<habit> ironrose, it must be working "out of the box", did you have checked vbox options?
<droopsta915> Rubin: maybe, im not sure, i know wherethe secure remote access file is located, and I know the start session is somehow linked to this folder.
<ironrose> yes
<gobuntu> thnx  a lot therealnanotube and rubin whwe
<Rubin> droopsta915, iv never heard of a 'secure remote access file'
<ironrose> i tried ALL card options and stuff in vb settings
<_2> sf6  i think there is rieserfs support for windows too,  you might look into that.
<seronis> habit:  you can also optionally create a new normal user and then  'sudo gedit /etc/shadow'  from the command line and manually change the new password to  'U6aMy0wojraho'
<droopsta915> if i tell u where it is, can u go check itout?
<therealnanotube> gobuntu: no prob. :)
<habit> ironrose, there are one checkbox swithcing on sound and two options - driver and controller.
<ardchoille> !gksudo | seronis
<ubottu> seronis: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Rubin> droopsta915, it might help me to understand what it is if you tell me the specifics, yeah.
<ironrose> yes, those. i tried all combinations for driver and controller
<Neconide> help: Does anyone have experience with getting the WUSB600N model working in Ubuntu?
<seronis> ardchoille:  what does it do differently?   i've not had one problem yet with just  'sudo gedit'
<ardchoille> seronis: read the webpage ubottu linked :)
<djhash> hey.. gedit wont open files if they are for example binary or basically not plain text files.. I want a program that can either be a hex editor or will show me ascii representation of the binary..
<habit> seronis, maybe you can advice me where I can read more about it?
<_2> seronis sudo does not set the environment sufficiently for graphical applications
<droopsta915> Rubin: ok, /usr/share/xsessions, the secure remote connection, click on it and this is what I get at the login when i start my laptop.
<seronis> habit:  google for  'U6aMy0wojraho'   and it will give you articles on the subject
<Rubin> djhash, check out gvim .. but read a tutorial before you dive in. its a bit steep to learn
<ytoox> I am using banshee 1.4 on ubuntu intrepid and I got an mtp device connected to it. The device is recognized properly and sizes are right. But the problem is that on the display within banshee I can only see 150 artists when there are plenty more
<ytoox> can you help me?
<Rubin> droopsta915, did you paste the exact error message somewhere?
<therealnanotube> djhash: or check out ghex for a hex editor...
<duckabolo> [SOUND] - Hi i've just installed 8.10 now but have no sound after the login drumming.. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Rubin> duckabolo, did you run through the sound troubleshooter docs?
<duckabolo> i've just installed xchat so that i could find the solution :)
<ardchoille> !sound | duckabolo
<ubottu> duckabolo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<droopsta915> Rubin: let me login failsafemode and ill pastebin the error.
<Rubin> droopsta915, ok
<droopsta915> Rubin: I will be named meyos, in the laptop
<Neconide> help: Does anyone have experience with getting the WUSB600N model working in Ubuntu?
<habit> Rubin, is it possible to fix guest user @ user-swither applet?
<Rubin> habit: fix?
<a1len> Hi guys. Is there anything that you type into the terminal to erase unused app files?
<bullgard4> Disk Mounter applet shows the label of /dev/sda6 as 'WinLinux' but why does GParted not show this label also?
<habit> Rubin, it's not working right now. What name must be new passwordless account without creating new one on that list?
<a1len> that you installed with apt-get
<seronis> on the topic of sound,  anyone have experience with the 2nd set of sliders under the alsa setting randomly muting itself ?
<Rubin> habit: sorry I dont know how its set up. mine just worked all by itself
<Rubin> a1len, apt-get clean, or apt-get autoremove
<a1len> Rubin: Thanks :D
<Rubin> a1len, depending on your meaning :)
<wyrless2002> habit: mine didn't work either, I think there was a fix in Proposed software packages
<a1len> Rubin: I'm trying to set up an MRA, and the first run I messed up the scripts, so I want to uninstall the MRA and all the files associated with it.
<jordo2323> Does anyone know how to transfer music to a PSP in Ubuntu?
<jordo2323> It mounts fine, but won't see music transferred....
<Rubin> a1len, yeah. uninstall it first, then do the autoremove one.
<mwhit74> amarok doesn't open any suggestions
<therealnanotube> mwhit74: open something else. :)
<Rubin> mwhit74, try running it from a terminal, maybe it will print something
<skylarS> how to copy all files from with dir A to dir B from command line?
<therealnanotube> skylarS: "cp -r"
<djhash> ok.. so why does ubuntu auto mounts my thumbdrive even I specifically told it to unmount it... I unmount and it remounts.. I unmount and it remounts.. how am I supposed to properly use gparted!!!!
<Rubin> skylarS, many ways. you should read a bunch of man pages, but cp -a, or rsync -a are first to spring to my mind
<Safe> I know this is not an mplayer help room, but does anyone know how Mplayer reads playlists? Like .m3u, textfiles, etc?
<Rubin> djhash, sounds like a bug
<Rubin> djhash, its not supposed to do that
<mwhit74> Rubin: how?
<wyrless2002> jordo2323: are they named .mp3?
<mrg_> i should be able to ping a fresh ubuntu 8.10 box from another machine on the network right?
<Rubin> mwhit74, applications, accessories, terminal. type amarok
<nkriz> hello all. just installed 8.10 on an older system. starts up to login screen, allows logon, then goes to a blank background then never fills in any icons etc...   any thoughts on what i can change?
<Rubin> mrg_, yes, theres no ping blocking firewall by default or anything
<K`zan> LF|Irssi: No, I'm not, think I found something agp that will do better than the 6600GT/128M I have now.  Still thinking I might be wiser to save the $$$ for a PCIE system.  BUT for what is left in AGP, the ATI cards have better performance (so it seems).
<therealnanotube> nkriz: try running in safe gfx mode ?
<jordo2323> wyrless2002, yep....all .mp3....the device mounts just fine, but when yo copy files to that partition, it doesn't see anything...
<Rubin> nkriz, often that blank screen means it was having trouble writing to your home direcotry
<nkriz> i tried the failsafe gnome mode, did the same thing
<skylarS> ty Rubin , therealnanotube
<nkriz> rubin: the home directory is on a second partition. could that be the problem?
<Rubin> nkriz, or maybe /tmp
<Rubin> nkriz, sure could be
<mrg_> Rubin:  and there's something running that returns the ping by default too right?
<ghaith> Rubin, i think gnome gives a warning when /home is nto accessible
<mwhit74> Rubin: i get nothing from the terminal
<blak> Is anyone using eee-control, and has had an issue with it saying the "performance" setting is "unavailable"? This was made by Grigori Goronzy...
<Rubin> mrg_, thats built into the kernel
<Rubin> mwhit74, hrm
<PUNISHER> hi all
<Rubin> ghaith, it depends...
<nkriz> rubin: i can get to a terminal. can i create a home directory on my own and have it work?
<nikitis> Question:  I'm trying to use gparted.  And i have an extra drive i'm trying to install windows on.  I want to format it to NTFS.  On my laptop I can format a drive to ntfs with gparted, but on my desktop, it's greyed out for ntfs.  What's the deal and how can I fix it?
<mwhit74> Rubin: you advised me to run amarok in the terminal and nothing happened
<Rubin> nkriz, you can at least check things out and make sure they are there, and writable etc
<Rubin> mwhit74, sorry, i meant 'hrm i dont know' not 'hrm what are you talking about'
<wyrless2002> jordo2323: have you seen or tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-812514.html
<therealnanotube> nkriz: not gnome safe mode, but safe graphics mode in X (i.e., using the vesa video driver). but check the stuff rubin suggests too.
<mwhit74> Rubin: oh sorry
<mrg_> Rubin: any ideas why i can't ping this machine then?  i used "ifconfig" and got my ip addy.  then i'm using another box to ping it, and the ping fails.  both have internet connections working.
<ghaith> nkriz, was there a linux system before ubuntu? with the same username
<nkriz> i think i'm going to reinstall with /home on the same partition. I think i messed up my permissions when i did that. thanks all!
<Rubin> mrg_, youll have to describe your network more i guess
<meyos> Rubin: its droopsta915-here is the pastebin-http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/74649/
<mwhit74> Rubin: its been working on and off since i installed it, and ideas
<jordo2323> will try
<nkriz> ghaith, it's been linux since the beginning, but the last install was debian
<jordo2323> wyrless2002, will try
<mrg_> Rubin: it's just two machines connected to the same router box (dinky standard dsl box).  i will check if they can see each other when both run windows i suppose to see if it's a physical problem.
<Rubin> meyos, where did lines 1 through 5 come from exactly? you get some kind of text box when you try to log in?
<Rubin> mrg_, have both try to ping the router
<ghaith> ok go in terminal and try to give access to your user then..i used to have problems with home directory when i switched distros, but usually i got warnings about inaccessible files
<ghaith> @nkr
<mrg_> Rubin: hm, good idea. the linux box fails to ping the router.  i have two ethernet ports on it and only one is configured/being used.  maybe it's trying to ping out of the wrong one?
<Rubin> mrg_, ifconfig should tell you if theres a link
<Rubin> mrg_, though, i guess thats driver dependant...
<mrg_> Rubin: i know it sees the router somehow bc it connects fine to the internet via that router. i'll check ifconfig output.. not sure how to see if there's a link
<Rubin> oh
<meyos> Rubin: After I try logging in I get the remote access box, when i hit enter, i see the error message. these are the details.
<Rubin> mrg_, hmm. paste the output of ifconfig, and route -n on both boxes to pastebin.ca
<Rubin> meyos, before you log in, there is an option menu.
<Rubin> meyos, did you look in there?
<mrg_> Rubin: http://pastebin.ca/1262065
<meyos> Rubin: what should i look for?
<mikebot> Does anyone know why my audio won't work in firefox even though I have no other programs open using audio? (Or does anyone know how I can test to see why this is the case?)
<bullgard4> Disk Mounter applet shows the label of /dev/sda6 as 'WinLinux' but why does GParted not show this label also?
<mrg_> Rubin: that's the linux box, the other pings the router fine (and is running winxp)
<PUNISHER> Hi everyone!
<PUNISHER> how are yoU?
<PUNISHER> men!!
<Rubin> meyos, mine has a 'remote xdmc' option
<Rubin> meyos, sorta feels like you toggled that by mistake
<mikebot> Or does anyone know anything pertaining to using sound in firefox?
<Rubin> mrg_, winXP may not respond to pings by default...
<Rubin> mrg_, why does eth1 have an IP address?
<mrg_> Rubin: i'm trying to ping ubuntu box from winxp
<meyos> Rubin: going back to droopsta915 user, ill see if i can change the session.
<droopsta915> Rubin: be back after restart.
<mrg_> Rubin: i'll try removing all config from that unused eth port, ok.
<paul68> Hi you have the possibility to add your ip table execution script in your interfaces file and then you should be able to excecute the script however this doesn't seem to work when you use a server (or most likely I do something wrong) can someone help me out with this
<sohue> 66
<Rubin> paul68, its been a really long time since i played with that. I'm pretty sure it works. have you looked at the docs for the interfaces file?
<Rubin> mrg_, are you using dhcp on those? or hard-coding them?
<sohue> hi
<sohue> 212
<mrg_> Rubin: i did "ifconfig eth0 down".. just making sure this is ok  ?
<sohue> 234234324
<sohue> 234234
<FloodBot2> sohue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sohue> 234
<KDE4000> o_O
<sohue> 24
<mrg_> Rubin: hard coded
<sohue> 24
<FloodBot2> sohue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sohue> 43
<sohue> 234
<sohue> 23
<sohue> 4234
<sohue> 234
<FloodBot2> sohue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blak> Anyone using eee-control on 8.10 having a problem with the performance settings being available?
<Rubin> mrg_, that is ok, but generally i'd do 'ifdown eth0' then edit /etc/network/interfaces, then 'ifup eth0' .. thats the 'debian way' (and ubuntu is based on debian)
<mikebot> What is the minimum amount of time I should wait before re-asking a question?
<Rubin> mikebot, i'm not sure on the rules, but if you dont get an answer, i would try posting on the forums
<paul68> Rubin: I read this article http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-security/43065-iptables-start-boot-debian3-1-a.html see last post however I work with the terminal so I don't have network manager
<mikebot> Rubin: The forum is just so slow.. do you knwo anythign about audio in ubuntu?
<Rubin> paul68, did you make the script you created executable with chmod?
<binarymutant> mikebot, are you using alsa?
<Rubin> mikebot, only a little. i remember seeing a thing on the ubunt site with really in-depth audio troubleshooting guide though. or did you try that already?
<mikebot> binarymutant: I'm not sure--I don't know what that is.
<paul68> Rubin: yes I did
<mikebot> Rubin: I have not tried that.
<mrg_> Rubin: /etc/network/interfaces ... just change address to 0.0.0.0 or what?  how about the line "auto eth0"  ?
<Rubin> paul68, so in the terminal, if you do 'ifdown eth0' and then 'ifup eth0' does it print any errors?
<binarymutant> mikebot, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<Rubin> mrg_, to make it dhcp?
<mikebot> binarymutant: What is that?
<Rubin> mrg_, you'd change 'static' to 'dhcp' and delete all the address, netmask, network, etc configuration lines
<mrg_> Rubin: nah, just to have eth0 inactivated and make sure it's not getting in the way
<binarymutant> mikebot, it installs alsa, the linux sound server
<Rubin> mrg_, oh. remove eth0 auto line, and comment out everything to do with it
<binarymutant> mikebot, just type it into a terminal
<mikebot> binarymutant: alsa-base is already the newest version.
<mrg_> Rubin: ok thanks. will try that.
<mikebot> binarymutant: Same for the other.
<binarymutant> mikebot, type alsamixer into a terminal since it's installed
<droopsta915> Rubin: no I get the same box, not in xdmc, go to /usr/share/xsession and open the remot connection so you can see what box im talking about
<mikebot> binarymutant: Got it.
<binarymutant> mikebot, if it says MM it's muted, 00 if it's not
<mrg_> Rubin: comment = "#" ?
<Rubin> droopsta915, in /usr/share/xsession/ there are 2 shortcut files. they are not ment to be run directly
<mikebot> binarymutant: Says 00
<rand0mabo> does anyone know of an html editor/web-development tool (preferably something close to as powerful as dreamweaver?)
<Rubin> rand0mabo, vim
<Rubin> rand0mabo, :P
<droopsta915> i might have to reinstall if i dont fix it
<Rubin> droopsta915, try moving that file to another name
<Rubin> droopsta915, dont re-install. worst case you can move your home directory away and create an empty one
<mikebot> binarymutant: My audio works--I'm listening to something in VLC right now... It's just that it doesn't work from firefox. Even if there is no other application open playing audio.
<rand0mabo> a shitty answer is still a shitty answer - even with a :P
<rand0mabo> :D
<Rubin> mikebot, when you say firefox, you mean flash?
<mikebot> Rubin: Yes, a flash plugin in firefox, sorry.
<Rubin> rand0mabo, its :P because i know you wont like it. but its a real answer, because do web dev and i use it almost exclusively.
<droopsta915> Rubin:des ubuntu have a restore point option?
<binarymutant> mikebot, ok I'm trying to find where you can change the sound in firefox, if your using flash it sometimes screws up, but not everytime
<mrg_> Rubin: that did it... somehow that unused eth port was causing the pings to fail... i wonder why that would have anything to do with it since all my communication is going (correctly) through the other ethernet port.. ?
<Rubin> mikebot, if you search on trouble with pulseaudio and flash plugin, you may have some good hits. mine worked out of the box though.
<Rubin> droopsta915, no
<mikebot> binarymutant: Thank you.
<mikebot> Rubin: Thanks.
<rand0mabo> Rubin, i know full-well what your intention was.. I'm glad you take the time to code by hand if it serves your purpose.
<Compiz_WOOT> Does anyone know if the airplane plugin is built into ACSM? I am using Compiz-Fusion and trying to find the airplane plugin but don't know where to download it and Google isn't showing much... Didn't see anthing about it in the ACSM manger
<rand0mabo> thanks for your help
<lby> Anyone known CPUS programing ?
<Rubin> rand0mabo, theres nothing for linux nearly as full featured as dreamweaver.  bluefish, aptana, seamonkey's wysiwyg i think called kompozer
<binarymutant> mikebot, have you tried restarting firefox?
<rand0mabo> Rubin, Quanta Plus and Nvu no good?  they seem to be at the top of lists i'm finding on google but *shrug*
<mikebot> binarymutant: Yes.
<Rubin> rand0mabo, i owned a real commercial copy of quanta at one time. its okay.. but no wysiwyg and hasnt really been improved lately
<rand0mabo> fair enough
<Rubin> and, if you dont need a wysiwyg, then vim may be more reasonable answer yet ;)
<rand0mabo> I'm still quite new to ubuntu - not at all ready for command line web design yet
<rand0mabo> heh
<mikebot> binarymutant: Ah you know what, I think I'm able to just download the file from the site, so I guess I'm alright.
<ardchoille> rand0mabo: I use gedit to write all my web pages, it has some nice features including syntax hilighting
<binarymutant> sorry I couldn't help, this stuff used to be a lot easier in firefox 2
<Rubin> rand0mabo, ahh. let me share a lil story with you about vim. http://www.mit.edu/~yandros/doc/tc-hack-zen.html
<rand0mabo> haha i don't intend to achieve zen-like states while coding. thx.. my life expands a bit beyond internets
<mikebot> binarymutant: No worries, thanks for trying, I really do appreciate it.
<mikebot> binarymutant: Have a good night. Cheers
<duckabolo> hi, does anyone know how i can find out the alsa version, (command etc)
<mikebot> Rubin: Thanks again, goodnight.
<binarymutant> mikebot, did you try killall -9 esd yet?
<Rubin> rand0mabo, read past the hippy bs in there. the point is that in vi, you can move around and work without taking yoru hand off the keyboard and your eyes off your code; this results in much higher productivity once you get the muscle memory. anyway off topic for here, but dont discount it so easily.
<duckabolo> rubin: it seems my alsa isn't in the supported list :(
<Rubin> duckabolo, oh no
<Rubin> duckabolo, er. what? alsa is a sound driver framework isn't it?
<Dabbu> how to install GTK+ theme engine ?
<rand0mabo> Rubin, I meant nothing by it.  We're just sort of going way beyond my needs/intentions when getting into that.  But I do understand, and appreciate your input
<duckabolo> rubin: my soundcard isn't supported by alsa
<duckabolo> rubin: i've checked http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main  and ich9 isn't there
<Daisuke_Ido> there are sound cards not supported by alsa?
<Rubin> rand0mabo, elaborate on your needs some more?
<kindofabuzz> anyone use startupmanager?
<unr3a1> hey all
<Rubin> duckabolo, hmm. i'm not real knowledgable about sound, sorry
<unr3a1> I am trying to run UT2004
<unr3a1> and I am getting an error
<duckabolo> rubin: i did an lspci and the following audio ...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/74655/
<duckabolo> rubin; that's fine
<unr3a1> it says that there is an error when trying to load shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: no such file or directory
<unr3a1> does anyone know what could have caused this error?
<kindofabuzz> install libstdc++?
<unr3a1> I tried, but apt-get said that the package could not be found
<Rubin> unr3a1, that means you do not have the binary library on the system which that program was compiled to need
<kindofabuzz> it's there
<kindofabuzz> i just searched, sever versions of libstdc++
<kindofabuzz> several
<rand0mabo> Rubin, my needs need no elaboration.  In my original question by simply stating, "something along the lines of dreamweaver", i think would suffice to say i'm walking on very very simple lines.
<Rubin> unr3a1, try: apt-get install libstdc++5
<unr3a1> well, apt-get doesn't have it.  means I am gonna have to compile from source...
<unr3a1> rubin: hold
<kindofabuzz> aptitude install libstdc++5
<unr3a1> that worked.
<kindofabuzz> unr3a1, apt does have it
<unr3a1> how do you search the servers for the file?
<rand0mabo> Rubin, no worries, i can tell you're just quite adept with all this stuff and probably don't even remember the simple-side to linux :P
<rand0mabo> just way way way above my head :)
<Rubin> rand0mabo, yes but failing dreamweaver clone, are you doing strict html dev? do you need the live preview and/or wysiwyg aspects of it? or is it the menu/button macro stuff you want?
<Rubin> rand0mabo, come on i'm not that far in the clouds
<rand0mabo> Rubin, to be honest, i like just copying & pasting and seeing atleast an immediate idea of what it'll look like finished - without having to save, upload, test
<rand0mabo> Rubin,  haha that's not at all what i'm saying.. it's more than i'm near the bottom of the ocean :P
<kindofabuzz> unr3a1, in synaptic hit search
<rand0mabo> <-- win xp user pretending to figure out linux by using ubuntu
<rand0mabo> avoiding command lines at all costs
<Rubin> rand0mabo, try out seamonkey composer
<kindofabuzz> command line, aptitude search <file>
<rand0mabo> Yeah I just installed it - it pretty much suits my needs.  Perhaps when I feel like stretching my limits a bit, i'll look at vim a bit more in depth.  the little bit i read when googling it blew my mind so....
<Rubin> rand0mabo, oh, and theres another i forgot about ,called 'screem' but i can't remember if it had previewing
<ardchoille> rand0mabo: I used to be that way until I learned that command line is faster and more powerful, now I prefer command line work :)
<kindofabuzz> rand0mabo, you should attempt to learn, you will get to the point to do things which is alot quicker than gui's
<unr3a1> ok
<unr3a1> I got it to run
<Rubin> rand0mabo, you'll turn to the dark side eventually, i'v no worries :P
<unr3a1> however, there is no sound, and when I go into the display settings, it looks are fubarred up...
<unr3a1> and I got this at the terminal:  http://rafb.net/p/gQoGo626.html
<rand0mabo> haha the time i'd spend in the learning curve wouldn't be worth it in the long run.. i just make simple little websites for fun.
<rand0mabo> i have yet to actually upload one
<kindofabuzz> anyone use startupmanager?
<kindofabuzz> rand0mabo, use gedit
<rand0mabo> apparently you missed the beginning of the conversation
<rand0mabo> but thanks
<Rubin> gedit is graphical :P
<rand0mabo> oh pardon me then
<kindofabuzz> huh?
<kindofabuzz> no, it's a text editor
<unr3a1> what is XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD extension?
<rand0mabo> kindofabuzz, i knew that.  hence the underlying smugness of my reply
<photomaniac> how do you install a gtk engine that comes as a tar.gz
<Rubin> unr3a1, sorry you may have to try a UT forum or something for that
<kindofabuzz> if you can't do html in an editor before you go to an IDE, you shouldn't even be doing it, the web has enough crappy sits already. just my 2 cents
<Rubin> photomaniac, for a theme?
<Rubin> photomaniac, system->appearance, theme tab, install...
<unr3a1> hmm
<unr3a1> it doesn't seem that UT runs in a full screen mode
<chubs> rand0mabo: yeah screem works well
<unr3a1> causing the app to still have my appbar at the top to display
<photomaniac> Yes. a friend of mine is new to ubuntu and he is trying to install a maclooking theme that requires the aqua gtk engine and he found it and is trying to install
<Rubin> photomaniac, ohhhhhh
<Rubin> photomaniac, does the site you got it from not have some instructions?
<photomaniac> also just for personal clarification how do you install a program/application that is a tar file.
<photomaniac> he didn't find any instructions on the theme. i havn't looked at it yet.
<Rubin> photomaniac, tar files are like zip files. you untar them with the 'tar' command in the terminal, or with the archive manager
<Rubin> photomaniac, for example, if it was a tar.gz (or tgz) its also compressed, you'd do: tar -xzf myfile.tgz
<unr3a1> alright, well, thank you for all the help
<Rubin> and that would put its contents into wherever you were when you ran it
<photomaniac> k thanks. what are the xzf options that you listed.
<kindofabuzz> man tar
<ardchoille> photomaniac: x=extract, z=gzip compression, f=file
<Rubin> photomaniac, BUT, i think for some gtk theme stuff, it accepts the theme in the tar without extracting it. so you will have to research it (or maybe someone else knows better than me)
<lby> 这里大家都在说英语
<shirish> how do I find my Xserver version?
<shirish> X --version doesn't work :(
<ardchoille> xorg -version
<photomaniac> Rubin, thanks for the info. i have also seen instructions for some of the programs that have you ./configure and set a prefix and then use the make command and then the make install command. what is the diffence and which is the best way to do it.
<binarymutant> shirish, you do apt-cache showpkg xserver-xorg
<binarymutant> could* do
<n8tuser> shirish  xdpyinfo
<shirish> netuser: thank you
<darkdeeper> y do my pidgin alwiz chesh
<Rubin> photomaniac, that process with the ./configure is 'compiling'
<sparq__> I have a problem with mysql(lamp). I seem to have forgotten my root password. how can I reset it?
<Rubin> photomaniac, you almost always want to not do that, but instead find the ubuntu specific package for things instead. its easy to break your system if you compile and install things yourself as root (unless you kinda know what your doing)
<Firefishe> I have an Asus G50V laptop with an Intel 8281l (ICH9) sound chip.  I have only a small amount of static in my headphones.  Volumes are up all the way and I've configured everything to the nines.  I'm at a loss.
<darkdeeper> reinstall ur lamp
<sparq__> reinstall? :X
<Rubin> sparq__, do you have data in mysql you care about?
<sparq__> no
<sparq__> I dont
<mrg_> Rubin: well, thanks for the help :)  can finally get some sleep.
<photomaniac> Rubin, do most programs in the form of tar need compiling or do some of them do it with the tar command. sometimes its hard for me to find the packages or programs i want in a .deb
<Rubin> sparq__, apt-get remove --purge mysql-server; then delete /var/lib/mysql, then install it again.
<darkdeeper> Firefishe, got the same problem... nvr actually tot tat would be a problem to... i just ignore it.. dont use it to play movie tho.. but if someone help. would be nice tooo
<sparq__> kk
<Rubin> photomaniac, tar is just a collection of files
<sparq__> Rubin: thanks
<Firefishe> darkdeeper:  I need my sound ;)
<Rubin> photomaniac, .deb is a package for debian or ubuntu
<Rubin> photomaniac, .tar is completely generic can be anything else
<ardchoille> photomaniac: you really should check the repos before compiling, the repos for Ubuntu are huge and the app you want might be in there; apt-cache search app_name
<darkdeeper> most tar program need to be compile
<darkdeeper> well actually all of them
<droopsta915> what should my window login be set to, xscript or gnome?
<Rubin> darkdeeper, i have a tar here with photos from a party. that doesnt make any sense.
<Rubin> droopsta915, gnome
<photomaniac> Rubin, i have been trying to get my card reader going so that i can use it to access my military site and almost all of the packages are installable through the package manager but i havent found how to configure them with out compiling from a tar.
<darkdeeper> Rubin, its not a program dude....
<Rubin> photomaniac, that may be an activity you'll have to get pretty familiar with linux to accomplish
<darkdeeper> photomaniac, how bout if we try it for u...hehehe
<Rubin> photomaniac, how are you on the commandline? :)
<photomaniac> Rubin, thanks for those apt options i always thought that the apt-get install would find any available packages you ask for.
<darkdeeper> photomaniac, yeah rubin is right.. sometimes tar dont have compile or make or make install... so this is something you have to exprience ur self how to get past it
<photomaniac> im ok with command line. i can find my way around directories and with instruction can usually figure out most commands. my problem is understanding the man pages for the commands i am trying to work with.
<Rubin> most source code is distributed in a tar. but you cant say that most tars are source code.
<Rubin> photomaniac, man pages are like wine. you kinda grow into them with practice
<darkdeeper> what the fish
<n8tuser> tar is just the newer form of ar or archiving with additional features of compressions and additional stuff
<darkdeeper> man page like wine?u mean the wine program or the wine that u drink..
<Rubin> photomaniac, (by that i mean, i understand, i remember hating them when i started out, but now i love them and really appreciate their breivity)
<Rubin> darkdeeper, drink :)
<darkdeeper> Rubin, not tats make a lot of sense...
<Dominik2> is there a "better" alternative to wine?
<darkdeeper> Dominik2, what type of wine.. drink or program?
<photomaniac> Rubin, I understand the basics of them but i tend to have trouble understanding the syntax examples they have.
<Rubin> Dominik2, crossover office is a commercial version based on wine that has slightly more support for some microsoft applications
<Rubin> photomaniac, only way to learn is to read em a few times and ask someone.
<Rubin> Dominik2, you can also run windows in a box on your desktop (or seamless) using virtualbox
<darkdeeper> Dominik2, virtualbox or vmware
<arpi> Hi I have installed 8.10 with wubi strangely DVD playback, rhythmbox visualization and totem visualisation are all jerky. (I have all the necessary codecs for dvd) Has anybody ideas?
<n8tuser> photomaniac -> you can star with ar to get a feel
<n8tuser> start*
<Rubin> wow. iv been using *nix for 10+ years and I never heard of 'ar' till just now.
<photomaniac> i just now found out this irc thing and it is great. i am one of the few people in my dorm and school who uses linux and finding someone who knows command line well and has the time to explain the man pages
<Rubin> thanks n8tuser :)
<photomaniac> what is ar
<n8tuser> photomaniac -> ar for archiving, you can man ar  to get more detailed explanation
<andiboy> hello everybody
<Dominik2> thanks guys, but do I really have to run the entire OS? all I really wanna do is get the MS suit to work, and wine isn't to great about that
<andiboy> someone here familiar with pam.d?
<photomaniac> n8tusr, thanks i will look into it.
<Rubin> Dominik2, crossover runs word, excel, and powerpoint from office 2003 fairly well.
<photomaniac> im almost out of time so i have to go. thanks for all the help everyone!
<Rubin> Dominik2, if you want 2007 to work, you gotta emulate the whole OS
<Rubin> Dominik2, have you considered openoffice.org instead?
<Dominik2> Rubin: is that that vista bull? im not good with the version numbers
<Dominik2> Rubin: crossover?
<Rubin> Dominik2, http://www.codeweavers.com/
<apostle> my webcam is really dark...can someone help?
<Dominik2> Rubin: yes I have, it is the photomanager that draws my GF back to the MS suite
<n8tuser> Rubin -> really? you've never heard of ar eh? well just an fyi, after tar, and java came out, they have  jar  :)
<Rubin> Dominik2, has she trie picasa?
<Rubin> n8tuser, isnt jar just a zip file ?
<Kudi> can sum1 send me an invite: irc.p2p-net.eu
<n8tuser> Rubin -> its pretty much like tar but has perhaps additional features for  metapackage info..
<Dominik2> what? crossover is not open source?
<n8tuser> or metadatabase..
<Rubin> Dominik2, its commercial ($$)
<n8tuser> like manifest
<Dominik2> Rubin: picasa is online isn't it?
<darkdeeper> how bout tar?
<Rubin> Dominik2, it has a linux native client, if i recall
<Rubin> Dominik2, http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<Dominik2> oh well, will it help wine if I supply it all the dlls that come with windows?
<Rubin> Dominik2, theres also a photo manager called f-spot but i dont like it
<shinoj> Dominik2 what programme are you trying to install with wine?
<ardchoille> Rubin: you might like gthumb better
<Rubin> Dominik2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569328
<Rubin> ardchoille, i baught a copy of bibble lite, and started shooting in RAW, so im set now
<ardchoille> ok
<Dominik2> picasa is huge.. and my internet is poor man's internet
<ardchoille> Is there a way to hide the tabs in gedit
<ardchoille> ?
<Dominik2> how is corssover different from wine?
<smoothtexan> hey everyone
<koshari> ardchoille how would one select between tabs if they were hidden?
<kenneth> Hello everyone, I have a quick (hopefully) question.  I need to know how to change a desktop icon from the terminal.  I know how to change it via the GUI (right-click>properties>click icon>etc.) but I can't seem to figure out how to do it via a terminal command.  Can anyone help me?
<smoothtexan> i was wondering if someone could help me with a bug that has been submitted
<smoothtexan> its bug 275345
<ardchoille> koshari: View > Side Pane
<arpi> Hi I have installed 8.10 with wubi strangely DVD playback, rhythmbox visualization and totem visualisation are all jerky. (I have all the necessary codecs for dvd) Has anybody ideas?
<Rubin> kenneth, in Desktop/ there are links, in the form of something.desktop files
<Rubin> kenneth, in those, theres a line: Icon=/path/to/someicon.png
<kenneth> Rubin, thanks.  would I just then do a copy command from the terminal?  How would I access that "icon=" property?
<matthew_> Has anyone had any expierence trying to get ATI Drivers installed, Im currently using Dual Monitors but cannot Get my ATI driver to load
<Rubin> kenneth, its a text file. you'd have to do some commandline text manipulation stuff on it using tools like awk and sed etc.
<d_dyer> hey,i am getting this error,Failed to execute child process "firefox" (Input/output error),does anyone know how i can fix this via terminal.
<fattmoley> Does anyone have any experience setting up a mobile broadband card? I can't seem to get mine to work, even though it's supposed to be supported.
<Synchronos> Can someone tell me how to boot into a different partition by default?
<Gnea> Synchronos: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the 'default  0' setting
<d_dyer> hey,i am getting this error,Failed to execute child process "firefox" (Input/output error),does anyone know how i can fix this via terminal?
<Gnea> d_dyer: intrepid?
<d_dyer> yes 8.10
<Gnea> d_dyer: 3.0.3 or 3.0.4?
<d_dyer> umm IDK
<fattmoley> This is my problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/288888 and the listed fix doesn't. Any ideas?
<d_dyer> the one that came with the ubuntu CD
<Gnea> it's the version of firefox that's installed:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep firefox-3.0 | awk '{print $3}'
<d_dyer> ok
<Gnea> d_dyer: just run that command and it will tell you what version it is
<tyso1> anyone. i upgraded to 810 from 804 a totally clean install. but now im having trouble getting frostwire. i can download it and run it from the terminal. but when i create a launcher for it, the frostwire logo isnt there. any suggestions?
<d_dyer> this is what i got
<d_dyer> 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<Guest33212> good morning, my system has a serious problem. if i dont close all  programs manually b4 shutting down ystem runs exceedingly slow with abulk of the processing power going to somthing to do with the gdm wen i check htop
<Gnea> d_dyer: in the top portion of your desktop is a bar - on the right-side of it should be a little orange icon that looks like a star... is it there?
<d_dyer> yes there is
<chilli00> hello all
<chilli00> i need help fast i was following this tut http://www.nalinmakar.com/2008/11/08/static-ip-address-on-ubuntu-810/
<Gnea> d_dyer: please right-click on it, and click on 'show updates' - when it brings up the new window, click on 'install updates' after it has finished calculating
<chilli00> and i stoped and exited out after the second sep
<chilli00> step
<chilli00> but now i have no internet connection on my ubuntu computer
<chilli00> what  do i do
<matthew_> Does anyone know if you can have dual monitors, and run Compiz fusion with an ATI Card?
<chilli00> can sone1 help me?
<Guest33212> good morning, my system has a serious problem. if i dont close all  programs manually b4 shutting down ystem runs exceedingly slow with abulk of the processing power going to somthing to do with the gdm wen i check htop
<loiteringfool> @chilli00
<loiteringfool> sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager Then modify the /etc/resolv.conf with the dns servers and domain names: search foo.bar.com bar.com
<loiteringfool> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<loiteringfool> nameserver 192.168.0.2 Now, modify /etc/network/interfaces and add auto eth0
<loiteringfool> iface eth0 inet static
<FloodBot2> loiteringfool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loiteringfool> address 192.168.0.10
<Gnea> chilli00: that's not an official guide, and as such, is prone to support in here being drastically short, cut and dry.
<darkdeeper> !fristwire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fristwire
<chilli00> ok
<chilli00> how can i fix it thoe?
<chilli00> i have not internet
<chilli00> no*
<Gnea> chilli00: what was the 'second' step?
<chilli00> i change all of the files to how they were iorignaly
<chilli00> Now, modify /etc/network/interfaces and add
<chilli00> i stoped b4 that
<tyso1> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Guest33212> good morning, my system has a serious problem. if i dont close all  programs manually b4 shutting down ystem runs exceedingly slow with abulk of the processing power going to somthing to do with the gdm wen i check htop
<Gnea> chilli00: okay, you need to restore *every* file you've edited and install the network-manager
<Gnea> chilli00: the 'history' command will help you remember what files you actually editted
<voox> i installed lxde on top of ubuntu but it looks like this (http://i36.tinypic.com/2s16lj4.png), anyone know why?
<chilli00> Gnea how can i reinstall network mamger
<Gnea> Guest33212: if you are short on system resources, that's actually normal
<chilli00> i have no internet
<Gnea> chilli00: how long ago did you install ubuntu?
<ardchoille> voox: Because that's the way it's supposed to look?
<chilli00> long time
<chilli00> about a year i think
<chilli00> idk thoe
<voox> ardchoille, no last time i installed it I was able to use gtk themes (gnome)
<Guest33212> i have a turion 64x2 and 3gig ramGnea:
<jkrall> hi everybody, i installed ubuntu on a laptop and mistakenly chose "ubuntu-mobile" during the installer.  I uninstalled it, but every window is still forced into Maximized mode. How can I fix this?
<Gnea> chilli00: what is the result of this command:  lsb_release -r
<ardchoille> voox: Ok, I'm seeing a lot of info at http://lxde.org/
<chilli00> 8.04
<Gnea> Guest33212: slow hard drive?
<Synchronos> I still can't seem to boot into the other drive by default after changing the menu.lst
<Guest33212> brand new 250gig
<chilli00> Gnea: its 8.04
<After_Math> I just added windows to the 3rd partition on my laptops hd, and I want to manually add it to grub. When you are adding the part (hd0,0) how can I tell it its on partition 3?
<ellipsis> so I have newly switched to Ubuntu from Windows
<Gnea> chilli00: got that... sec, afk... gotta take care of something quick
<chilli00> kk
<ellipsis> and everything seems to be fine except for one problem
<ellipsis> how can I manage my iPod touch under Linux? ):
<ardchoille> voox: did you run lxappearance?
<jkrall> After_Math: the number after the , is the partition, iirc
<hateball> !ipod | ellipsis
<ubottu> ellipsis: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<chilli00> ellipsis:  its hard u have to ssh to it and it must be jailbroken
<ellipsis> damn it
<voox> ardchoille, yah, that's the issue. None of the themes there load.
<After_Math> jkrall, ok, one other question, is the (hd, part the same, even though my partitions name is sda not hda?
<voox> ardchoille, i don't know if it has to do with me running 64bit
<Guest33212> it takes on over 100mb uses 100% of either of my cores onnly after restarting where i didnt close all apps and wait for abt 5mins b4 shutting down
<jkrall> After_Math: is sda the only physical hard drive?
<Guest33212> for that process
<ellipsis> well, another question.
<chilli00> \k
<After_Math> jkrall, yes, but all the other entries in grub are for (hd0,0)
<ellipsis> Rhythmbox is showing up on the bar at the bottom no matter wjhich workspace I move it to
<chilli00> humm
<voox> ardchoille, i might have found a solution.. brb
<bungrudi> hello
<ellipsis> how can I make it show up only when I'm looking at the right workspace
<bungrudi> what svn gui do you guys using?
<chilli00> if u right click and press move to workspace right?
<jkrall> After_Math: then hd0 is sda. the number of the drive is the order in which your BIOS would boot them
<jkrall> oh, you left
<ellipsis> yep
<sedi-d> ubuntu
<ellipsis> "Only on this workspace" is selected
<chilli00> erm
<sedi-d> was up ubuntu
<sedi-d> fuckers
<sedi-d> :D
<FloodBot2> sedi-d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> sedi-d, dont curse
<voox> didn't work :/
<chilli00> do you have two workspaces
<tyso1> anyone, hey i need help installing java i this the correct command? sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin ?
<bazhang> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ellipsis> I have four
<sedi-d> how can i get
<chilli00> humm
<matthew_> Anyone be able to help me install ATI Drivers for my system plzzzzz...
<chilli00> i dont know sorry
<sedi-d> msn to work on ubuntu
<sedi-d> cause im having a hard timee
<ardchoille> tyso1: sun-java6-jre
<bazhang> !enter | sedi-d
<ubottu> sedi-d: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chilli00> how about open workspace two then open it
<chilli00> then when its open go to the first one
<chilli00> what happpens?
<sedi-d> oh ok sorry about all the enters
<yeah> yeah@yeah:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc
<yeah> [sudo] password for yeah:
<yeah> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<yeah> mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdc' (use -I if wanted)
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install amsn sedi-d
<FloodBot2> yeah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sedi-d> whats workspace 2
<sedi-d> ?
<yeah> :$
<yeah> sorry :|
<yeah> what can i do :|
<jkrall> yeah: what partitions do you have on /dev/sdc?
<sedi-d> man
<sedi-d> im dying over here
<yeah> mp3 player
<bazhang> sedi-d, install amsn
<jkrall> and you want to make a FAT32 partition on it, correct?
<yeah> yeah
<sedi-d> i tryed and it keeps telling me to open it with another prgoram:S
<ellipsis> it works if I open it in the other workspace, apparently
<jkrall> yeah: try `sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1`
<sedi-d> other workspace?
<sedi-d> im lost
<sedi-d> what do u mean by that
<bazhang> sedi-d, dont hit enter
<Gnea> chilli00: what ip did you want to make static?
<yeah> no such file
<sedi-d> its a really bad habit sorry
<Gnea> !enter | sedi-d
<ubottu> sedi-d: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yeah> but it said
<yeah> in mp3 player screen
<bazhang> sedi-d, sudo apt-get install amsn
<yeah> it said
<yeah> can not find mbr
<yeah> :|
<chilli00> my ip Gnea
<habit> sedi-d, why r u highlighting me? :P
<chilli00> i have a server on it
<Gnea> chilli00: yeah, your ip information - you should be able to add it by hand with ifconfig/route to get on the internet long enough to reinstall the network-manager
<sedi-d> i highlighted u? i have no clue how i did that
<chilli00> so yeh i need it statc
<chilli00> Gnea:  how do i do what u are saying?
<ardchoille> habit: maybe because of your choice of nick?
<sedi-d> man im far behind
<sedi-d> whats udo?
<jkrall> yeah: you'll have to repartition the drive; somebody older here than me should know how to point you to a good partition software
<ardchoille> !sudo | sedi-d
<ubottu> sedi-d: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bazhang> sedi-d, install amsn.
<yeah> ok thanks
<sedi-d> how?
<jkrall> good luck, yeah
<chilli00> Gnea:  when i ran the command ifconfig route it said
<yeah> =)
<Gnea> chilli00: http://www.debianadmin.com/network-interface-configuration-using-ifconfig.html
<chilli00> error fetching interface information : device not found
<Gnea> Guest33212: please do not PM me.
<sedi-d> how do i get to command line?
<Guest33212> Gnea: ok
<sedi-d> so much work to start msn messenger:S
<bazhang> sedi-d, open a terminal
<law__> hi guys
<sedi-d> lol i open terminal
<bazhang> applications, accessories terminal
<sedi-d> now what do i have to type to get amsn to work
<Gnea> Guest33212: something other than gdm has to be causing the problem - gdm is like X, it's a catch-all (so if you have 50 xterms and 10 firefoxes open, the memory that those take up gets accumulated with the memory that gdm/X are taking up, so it makes it look like gdm is bloated)
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install amsn sedi-d
<stage3> Guest33212, look what proccess use a big amount of memory : ps aux
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, got a little problem ... Ctrl-C in xterm does not copy selected but stops the process ... how can I copy and paste ?
<Gnea> GuyFromHell: if you can run the top command in a terminal or console, you'll see what i mean
<law__> can i ask anyone about xubuntu
<chilli00> Gnea:  how can i fix it? when i type ifconfig route it says device not found
<GuyFromHell> Gnea, hm?
<Gnea> er
<sedi-d> honley shit
<Gnea> GuyFromHell: sorry, the person left and didn't see it right away
<sedi-d> i feel booss right now
<GuyFromHell> oh, lol :P
<Gnea> :)
<ardchoille> Thank you
<law__> can anybody help me
<Gnea> !ask | law__
<ubottu> law__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> law__, ask
<ardchoille> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ardchoille> law__: perhaps join #xubuntu
<law__> ok thx ardchoille
<mardy_> i need adobe flash player
<ardchoille> !flash | mardy_
<ubottu> mardy_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<chilli00> Gnea:  help me please ? i typed ifconfig etho:0 192.168.254.1
<chilli00> and it says that no such device
<bazhang> chilli00, no
<bazhang> its eth0
<chilli00> ?
<bazhang> eth(zero)
<chilli00> ok then
<ardchoille> bazhang: that's the wrong ip too isn't it?
<Gnea> chilli00: you need to work with the actual interface - eth0:0 is a virtual device, you don't have to worry about that (it uses it as an example)
<bazhang> ardchoille, looks like it, lets get through this error first :)
<ardchoille> ok
<sinta> haiiii
<chilli00> how do i know what the interface is
<ardchoille> that looks like his internal ip
<Gnea> chilli00: type ifconfig -a
<bazhang> yup
<eightyeight> i need some help. i've removed apparmor and apparmor-utils, and installed selinux. i've rebooted, but apparently, i'm not relabeling files like i should
<eightyeight> i've been changing the values of /etc/selinux/config, but to no effect. selinux is always booting disabled. how can i get to enforcing?
<Gnea> !selinux | eightyeight
<ubottu> eightyeight: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<eightyeight> yup. and i've removed apparmor
<sedi-d> thanks guys i got it to work
<sedi-d> :D
<sedi-d> and it was pretty cool
<eightyeight> so, how can i get into enforcing?
<Gnea> yup. and we don't support removing it.
<sedi-d> next i have to learn how to hack wifi
<sedi-d> :D
<mardy_> thank u
<bazhang> sedi-d, that is not supported here
<Trab> is anyone else having problems loging to ubuntuforums.org ??
<sedi-d> lol i understand
<beam> bazhang: Hello there
<sedi-d> :)
<Gnea> eightyeight: the most there is seems to be at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SELinux
<eightyeight> Gnea: yeah. i've looked over that, with no help.
<sedi-d> hahah so i have to no what all the good apps are for linux like torrents, word processing, and all that stuff
<sedi-d> im googling it:D
<Trab> ...
<Trab> ubuntuguide.org
<beam> i cannot open .exe files on ubuntu is that normal?
<bazhang> sedi-d, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<deola> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sedi-d> thanks
<Trab> beam: exe are windows exicutible
<Trab> not linux
<bazhang> beam, try wine
<trav> Hey All How are you Today/? I wanted FF Ver 3.0 in GUTSY so I tried and just wrecked firefox by installing beta ver. 3.01b following ubuntugeek's guide now i cant get version 3.0 to be as default ive tried setting preferred apps but in there the options menu is greyed out/?? NYBDY
<beam> Trab: so there is no wat to open it on linux?
<sedi-d> this is reminding me of being a kid and discovering windows
<matthew_> Is there anyone that can help me, Im in need of ATI Drivers, Ubuntu 8.10, Dual Monitors, and am trying to get compiz-fusion running.....Anyone able to help.
<beam> way
<error404notfound> I want to set a ubuntu 8.04 server to be DHCP, DNS, Firewall , any helpful links?
<sedi-d> but that was kinda easy comapred 2 this
<eightyeight> can anyone else help me with selinux?
<Trab> beam: you can in WINE, but what are you trying to open?
<bazhang> sedi-d, this is not the chat channel
<Gnea> eightyeight: well, since it's targetted at intermediate to advanced users, it would be pretty silly to completely overlook the enforce option that it talks about there.
<Trab> error404notfound that's easy, just google each one individually.
<sedi-d> what channel is this?
<Trab> sedi-d: join #ubuntu-chat
<deola> Gnea: can uhelp me
<trav> Hey there how are you today/?
<Gnea> !ask| deola
<ubottu> deola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> #ubuntu for support  #ubuntu-offtopic for chat sedi-d
<beam> Trab: i downloaded a VST plugin called autotune, but i can open it
<Trab> ...
<Trab> what is VST?
<error404notfound> Trab: different tutorials has different settings, sometimes what I did in the previous is totally different in next.
<sedi-d> ok thanks
<Trab> beam: windows programs don't work on linux, just like they don't work on macs
<sedi-d> :D
<eightyeight> Gnea: i'm quite the advanced user. no worries. i just need to get selinux to successfully load, and i can take it from there
<Trab> again, is anyone else having problems logining into ubuntu-forums?
<beam> Trab: okay. Vst is visual studio technology
<eightyeight> Gnea: i teach linux for a living, and this week is an advanced security class even. :)
<Gnea> eightyeight: then you should know that enforcing=0 is not enforcing=1  :)
<Trab> beam: visual-studio is written by microsoft. why would it work on linux?
<bazhang> Trab, that is not the problem of this channel
<beam> Trab: autotune is a plugin that T-pain uses for singing
<bazhang> try #ubuntuforums
<eightyeight> Gnea: right. i see the kernel line, and it says enforcing=1, but still boots disabled
<Trab> ...a simple yes or no would be helpful, but thanks.
<beam> Trab: well, i thought that there might be a way
<Gnea> eightyeight: i would imagine that the selinux source in the kernel tree itself might have some other options to parse....
<eightyeight> Gnea: as mentioned, the /etc/selinux/config has the appropriate variable set too, still to no avail
<law__> from my xubuntu pc i can ping to another win xp pc, but from win xp pc i can't ping to xubuntu pc
<hischild> eightyeight, have you checked dmesg for any errors it might give
<bazhang> no probs here Trab
<Trab> found someone else with the same problem. thanks
<law__> anybody can  give me a solutions?
<matthew_> Is there anyone that can help me, Im in need of ATI Drivers, Ubuntu 8.10, Dual Monitors, and am trying to get compiz-fusion running.....Anyone able to help.
<hischild> !ati | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> ask in #compiz-fusion matthew_
<Gnea> law__: over what kind of network?
<Trab> beam: is there a way? sure. but its not easy
<eightyeight> hischild: yes. nothing useful. i've checked /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/messages and /var/log/audit/audit.log (i installed auditd as well)
<matthew_> Thanks. :P
<law__> LAN
<beam> Trab: what is it?
<Trab> alright, maybe someone will be able to help me here and now.
<Trab> beam: wine
<bazhang> law__, what is your final goal? sharing folders etc?
<law__> just a common wired LAN
<law__> yes
<bazhang> use samba
<beam> Trab: yes wine is not easy
<Trab> I have a webcam, it works great. it crashed while running, and now won't restart. i know i can reboot the computer to fix it, but i don't wanna have to do that everytime. it uses uvcvideo, which I've modprobe -r uvcvideo
<law__> i already install samba and configure it
<bazhang> beam check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | beam
<ubottu> beam: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Gnea> Trab: built-in webcam or usb?
<Trab> USB
<bazhang> law so what is the prob
<Trab> it still shows up in lsusb
<Gnea> !samba | law__
<ubottu> law__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<attid> hi, ubuntu 8.04. i have problem with automount flesh\cd and other. if i powerOn my computer it not work. but if i will reboot after it all work. what can i do ?
<Gnea> law__: you might want to check your firewall settings in xp, too
<law__> from win xp can't browse to xubuntu share folder
<hischild> eightyeight, so it just doesn't load while not giving you any errors?
<bazhang> law__, but its fine from the ubuntu side?
<law__> when i try to ping from win xp to xubuntu i got RTO
<Gnea> law__: what if you click start->run->\\<ip of your samba>\  ?
<Trab> law you clearly have a route error
<law__> but from xubuntu can ping to win xp
<Trab> ...
<Trab> heh
<Gnea> law__: they are plugged into the same hub/switch?
<eightyeight> hischild: correct. from what i can tell, it's not loading, even when it's clear that 'apparmor=0 selinux=1' in the kernel line, and SELINUX=enforcing in /etc/selinux/config
<law__> yes same switch
<Gnea> law__: and they use the same netmask?
<law__> yes
<Gnea> what is it?
<hischild> eightyeight, does apparmor load instead of selinux?
<eightyeight> hischild: apparmor is uninstalled
<Gnea> law__: if you type ipconfig in a dos prompt in xp, and if you type ifconfig in a terminal in ubuntu, do the netmasks match up?
<hischild> eightyeight, does it make a note of loading? i can imagine it might still try to load certain parts.
<law__> yes
<jonatman> Hi all, I'm having some trouble setting up ltsp with fat client, can anyone help me?
<Chaotic_Descent> Ubuntu seems to do a lot of updates with large amounts of data... does any of this data replace existing data, or is it all piled on top? Is there any way to clean out the old data? I have a feeling my recent (and serious) problems might be due to running out of file space. (although I don't know how to check available space on my system partition)
<Trab> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Gnea> law__: how many other computers on the lan?
<eightyeight> hischild: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/mapper/kratos.cocyt.us-root ro quiet splash apparmor.enabled=0 selinux=1
<eightyeight> hischild: is all i get, in all the logs
<Trab> Chaotic_Descent: try running sudo apt-get autoclean
<Chaotic_Descent> Trab: thanks.
<law__> 3
<hischild> eightyeight, can you pastebin me those logs?
<eightyeight> hischild: sure. hold on
<law__> 1 xubuntu , 2winxp
<Gnea> law__: what happens if you unplug the other xp?
<eightyeight> hischild: what do you want? dmesg? /var/log/dmesg? /var/log/messages?
<hischild> eightyeight, dmesg please.
<law__>  unplug the other xp-> what do u mean?
<Chaotic_Descent> arg... why are there installed apps that don't appear in the GUI?
<Gnea> law__: grab the ethernet cable on the back of the other xp, apply pressure to the clip, and remove the ethernet cord from the system, thus disconnecting it from the network.  will the other xp system be able to ping xubuntu now?
<Chaotic_Descent> Trab: uh... I can't seem to find autoclean...
<bazhang> its autoremove
<Chaotic_Descent> What?
<hischild> Chaotic_Descent, sudo apt-get autoremove
<loa> hello friends! How i can use printer over local?
<Chaotic_Descent> ... why was I told to get autoclean?
<Ikyn_> So, I need to replace my xserver and xorg with the originals from the LiveCD - can anyone tell me how I go about doing that?
<eightyeight> hischild: http://pastebin.ca/1262231
<hischild> Chaotic_Descent, to clean out your disk of packages that were downloaded for updates for example.
<chilli00000000> hello all
<chilli00000000> again
<Neo1> who tell me, the console default is 80x40, how to set up 100x80 and I don't used x window.
<Flannel> Chaotic_Descent: Like which apps?
<Transformer1> k
<chilli00000000> its not working the internet is not working and i tryed what Gnea  said
<Chaotic_Descent> Flannel: like autoclean
<static07> Hi
<eightyeight> hischild: in this case, you can see it's attempting permissive. that was my last boot, attempting it to load at least to that point
<Flannel> Chaotic_Descent: autoclean isn't an app, its a feature of apt-get
<Neo1> else question, I login to ubuntu via ttyS0, I used vt220, it still is 80x40.
<static07> I'm at work now but: I've installed ubuntu at home but I can't get the network to work. When I boot it says I'm connected (automatic DHCP) but it's not, when I restart the network service it can't connect
<static07> I've tried manual method, which says connected but I can't ping another PC in the network
<Neo1> sudo dhclient eth0
<Neo1> I suggest you 'ifconfig' to show your ip.
<hischild> eightyeight, yes. It would appear to load, correct?
<Neo1> and sudo iptables -L
<eightyeight> hischild: it looks like it, but 'getenforce' reports disabled, and 'setenforce 1' fails, mentioning the same- disabled
<Chaotic_Descent> how can I see the used and available space for my system partition? I can't seem to do it by looking at the properties of the "filesystem"
<dig> cd..
<Kartagis> Chaotic_Descent, df -h
<hischild> eightyeight, Those commands, at least from what i'm reading here, are for FC and RH. I need a second to do some digging up on this, been some time. A moment
<static07> how do I know what drivers are loaded for my network?
<eightyeight> hischild: getenforce and setenforce should just be querying the /selinux filesystem. both are part of the selinux-utils package, btw
<Chaotic_Descent> I found a website on steps to clean up your files and it's talking about localepurge and languages... but I have like a dozen en listings...
<QtQ> wath program converter a jar to jad ?
<Chaotic_Descent> is "en" the only one I want selected to keep, or all the "en" ones?
<law__> it still can't ping to xubuntu
<Chaotic_Descent> nevermind. stupid question. there's a popup that describes it.
<jim_p> law__, may i ask what the problem is?
<FuLio> Hi everyone i need a tutorial on how to install windows xp using virtualbox on ubuntu, i cant find a good tutorial
<skeletor> Could someone please help me, I just updated to 8.10 and its rewritten my xorg config and now i'm stuck in the dreaded 800x600, I resolved this last time by using a GUI to select the Vesa driver and desired resolution, does anyone know how to find it??
<jim_p> QtQ, some java compiler i quess
<jim_p> *guess
<ziroday> FuLio: the virtualbox install of windows is very similar to a normal install of windows. Windows questions should be in ##windows
<ellipsis> man I feel good
<QtQ> jim_p,  i dont see any program mf
<ellipsis> the MySQL admin GUI tool was throwing up weird errors, so I logged in via the console and did everything by hand
<jim_p> QtQ, wait i will find you one. i guess eclipse can do it
<ziroday> skeletor: did you try going into recovery mode and selecting "Fix my X" or something similar?
<law__> the problem is from winxp can't ping to xubuntu
<ellipsis> I've just been using Ubuntu for 3 hours and already I am developing a radiant glow
<law__> but from xubuntu can ping to winxp
<pallu> hello all of you
<jim_p> QtQ, eclipse it is
<deep_> is there anyway to make voice chat in ubuntu for yahoo users
<hischild> eightyeight, perhaps a stupid question, but have you tried to boot directly into enforce mode?
<jim_p> QtQ, the rest rely on your java knowledge
<Synchronos> Can anyone help me, I can't seem to boot into another partition by default.
<jim_p> Synchronos, grub error?
<vallhalla81> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<QtQ> tnx a hour
<ziroday> Synchronos: did you try gyach?
<Synchronos> jim_p I tried configuring grub but hasn't worked.
<ziroday> deep_: did you try gyach?
<ziroday> Synchronos: wrong person sorry
<jim_p> deep_, with pidgin, no. look for some other client
<pallu> how can i get apt-update to work?
<deep_> yes i did but
<skeletor> ziroday: No not yet, Last time I spent ages finding the appropriate drivers and adding them to the xorg conf etc etc, none of the methods worked however this GUI I used worked first time I just cant seem to find it in any of the menus
<Synchronos> ziroday I don't know about gyach
<pallu> apt-get update is giving me problems
<deep_> i got voip cheap work through ekigasoft phone but not for yahoo
<LoveGuru> there is one file i want to copy all text in that file then i can paste it on pastebin how can i do tha?
<eightyeight> hischild: yes. many times
<jim_p> pallu, errors for timed out server connections?
<ziroday> Synchronos: wrong person, sorry :). You added the "savedefault" option to the menu.lst correct?
<pallu> W: Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/feisty/avant-window-navigator/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<ziroday> skeletor: the gui you used has been phased out. The new way is using the Fix My X option in the recovery area
<hischild> eightyeight, What does it do if you try? Still boot into permissive mode?
<Chaotic_Descent> how come cleaning up files is such a complicated process? shouldn't it be automatic? and for that matter, why didn't some alert come up when I was running out of file space instead of the system glitching?
<ziroday> pallu: that is an externel repo, contact the repo's author to find out my it doesn't work
<eightyeight> hischild: no. still boots into disabled mode.
<jim_p> pallu, this url does not exist (404 - not found). what ubuntu version are you on?
<Synchronos> ziroday: no I haven't
<ziroday> deep_: also take a look at Gyach Enhanced
<ziroday> Synchronos: well then how did you configure it?
<deep_> thanks ziroday i will try that one too
<hischild> eightyeight, and echo "1" >/selinux/enforce doesn't switch modes?
<pallu> Linux bbox 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:43:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Synchronos> ziroday: I changed the Default on the drive I wanted to boot to 1
<pallu> 804
<deep_> jim-p have u enabled the third part software or not ?
<pallu> 8.0.4
<LoveGuru> there is one file i want to copy all text in that file then i can paste it on pastebin how can i do tha?
<eightyeight> hischild: not if you're in disabled. selinux engrains itself so much into the system, that reboots are required to get in and out of selinux
<ziroday> Synchronos: cant you pastebin your menu.list please
<skeletor> ziroday: hmm ok, do I have to use the cd to do it now then?
<jim_p> pallu, because this repo is for 7.10 version! i suggest you go to sources.list and delete it before it causes problems
<Synchronos> ziroday: ok hold on
<hischild> eightyeight, I'm sorry i should be more clear. I meant once booted into permissive mode, can you use that to switch?
<ziroday> skeletor: nope, it should be one of the grub options as booting up. It will have the word recovery in it
<skeletor> ziroday: ok thanks buddy, i'll give it a go
<ziroday> skeletor: good luck :)
<eightyeight> hischild: i have not had any successful boot into selinux, enforcing or permissive. it's _always_ been disabled
<Ientzy> i tray to compilare kavmonitor and i get this error : checking for mod reg security...configure: error: "Cannot resolve symbol mod reg security"
<sken> does anybody know when i adjust the brightness my pc freezes??
<sken> why pc freezes?
<jim_p> sken, is it on ati?
<hischild> eightyeight, wait, so it hasn't been loaded at all? despite that it shows it being loaded? hmm .... and cat /selinux/enforce doesn't give you anything?
<weliad> Hi all,
<sken> does anybody know why when i adjust the brightness my pc freezes??
<eightyeight> hischild: correct. as it sits, /selinux is empty
<weliad> I got a simple enough question:
<pallu> I'm trying to make a smaller kernel but i don't know how to do it
<LoveGuru> there is one log file in log folder. i want to copy all text whatever that file have it. so i can paste it on pastebin how can i do that?
<jim_p> sken, please adjust the brightness from the monitor panel, if you are on normal pc and not on laptop
<chilli0> my internet is working on this now
<chilli0> but when i try to run littpd it screw up
<sken> what's ati?
<pallu> ATI
<pallu> Video Card
<sken> no iam on laptop
<ikonia> chilli0: you mean light httpd ?
<chilli0> yeh
<chilli0> this happens
<chilli0> chilli@Prodigy:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/lighttpd start
<chilli0> [sudo] password for chilli:
<chilli0>  * Starting web server lighttpd                                                 2008-11-20 18:22:21: (configfile.c.796) source: /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf line: 166 pos: 19 invalid character in variable name
<chilli0> 2008-11-20 18:22:21: (configfile.c.852) configfile parser failed at: (
<chilli0>                                                                          [fail]
<FloodBot2> chilli0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chilli0> anyone back
<chilli0> back*
<ikonia> chilli0: anyone back ?
<ikonia> chilli0: what are you talking about ?
<chilli0> nothing
<chilli0> my bad
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> chilli0: was that meant for freecode?
<jim_p> sken, please               lspci | grep VGA
<hischild> eightyeight, that's quite some new information i missed. Can you check this for me ... go to synaptic, search for selinux and check under installed files if any of those should go to /selinux.
<chilli0> yes ikonia
<chilli0> how can i fix the error?
<Ientzy> i tray to compilare kavmonitor and i get this error : checking for mod reg security...configure: error: "Cannot resolve symbol mod reg security"
<sken> i don't understand, explain
<weliad> Why in god's name, does one need to have special privileges in order to sample a miniDV tape, via fire-wire? I mean, start with the fact that out of the box, this feature which a lot of home users want and need is missing from Ubuntu, even when you modprobe the correct device, and install some software like KINO or whatever, the entire thing is such an ordeal, that you must become root in order to have some access to the camcorder, and ev
<ziroday> chilli0: you have incorrectly configured your webserver.
<ikonia> chilli0: well from what you've shown me I'd guess that there is an error in your config, probably around the hostname/network address it's binding to
<eightyeight> hischild: i guess i haven't been communicating that clear enough, but that's been my problem since the outset
<ikonia> chilli0: is lighthttpd even starting ?
<chilli0> nop
<chilli0> it use to work fin
<chilli0> but then i had a screw up with my internet
<hischild> eightyeight, np there, i should've asked better questions.
<QtQ> huh won :D
<chilli0> so i had to reconfiger it
<chilli0> should i just reinstall it?
<QtQ> mo0o0orning :)
<ziroday> weliad: you can configure that option in System > Users and Groups (I think)
<hischild> !enter | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jim_p> sken, open the terminal and type the command i said above please. and post here the output
<ikonia> chilli0: please don't make thing up saying "people in #ubuntu won't help" is a lie and uncalled for
<jim_p> sken, and please refer to me with my name. it makes my taskbar blink and me to look at it
<ziroday> chilli0: as I said before. It appears that your config file for light httpd is incorrectely configured
<jim_p> thank you
<QtQ> comon the internet is more reptical
<chilli0> ikonia:  did u know what happend b4?
<weliad> ziroday: configure what option? granting normal user access to the device? Why is this any different than a USB webcam or any other device you plug in?
<ziroday> !pastebin | Synchronos
<ubottu> Synchronos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> chilli0: and try telling us the whole fact you've just said "you tried to make a static ip address" - that is something you didn't tell me before
<hischild> eightyeight, can you check if synaptic tells you if files should be installed into /selinux?
<ikonia> chilli0: has it ever worked with a static ip address
<chilli0> no
<sken> jim_p ok
<chilli0> its when i tryed to make on
<Synchronos> ubottu: Thanks I'll get onto it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> chilli0: right so your miss-leading me
<sken> jim_p what's ati?
<chilli0> i lost all internet connection, i gotta go
<ikonia> chilli0: when you said "it used to just work" thats wrong -
<ikonia> chilli0: it's never worked
<LoveGuru> ikonia: there is one log file in log folder. i want to copy all text whatever that file have it. so i can paste it on pastebin how can i do that?
<ziroday> weliad: you can configure it so that the user can access to firewire and other devices in that program I just gave you
<eightyeight> hischild: well, looking. not sure where to look. if you have commands to type at the tty, i'd do better there
<jim_p> sken, ati is a maker of grafic cards
<ikonia> chilli0: what ip address have you assigned to it
<ikonia> chilli0: lets sort this out
<ikonia> !pastebin > LoveGuru
<ubottu> LoveGuru, please see my private message
<jim_p> sken, let me take it the other way. fo you have a red sticker with the word ati on on your laptop?
<Synchronos> ziroday: Here it is I hope this is right http://paste.ubuntu.com/74677/
<eightyeight> hischild: 'dpkg -S /selinux' showss that 'policycoreutils' created that dir
<LoveGuru> ikonia: i knew that what pastbin is.. but what i m asking is how to copy whole text from that file.
<ikonia> LoveGuru: cut and paste
<jim_p> sken, or "ATi", white letters in reb background
<sken> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) jim_p that's the result
<ziroday> Synchronos: wonderful :)
<jim_p> sken, then you are not on ati !
<weliad> ziroday, ok, sure I can grant perms, but WHY??? What makes Firewire so special that it needs special treatment like this, that other ports such as USB don't require? Also, this is a must have feature if UBUNTU is aiming towards home users
<LoveGuru> ikonia: its a huge file. like 3000 to 4000 lines
<cpk1> what would be the simplest (easiest) way to install to a completely headless system (no monitor keyboard or mouse) just has network and cd drive
<ikonia> !pastebininit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebininit
<Ientzy> i tray to compilare kavmonitor and i get this error : checking for mod reg security...configure: error: "Cannot resolve symbol mod reg security"
<jim_p> sken, is the laptop a sony?
<eightyeight> hischild: and, as far as i understand, that directory is only populated when selinux is loaded. i could be wrong on that though
<ikonia> LoveGuru: look at the pastebinit package
<slack_> hi all
<ziroday> weliad: that question I can not answer, I am not a developer.
<jim_p> hi Slack
<sken> no it's a dell inspiron
<jim_p> ooops
<jim_p> hi slack_
<sken> jim_p
<weliad> ziroday, yeah, I figured as much
<jim_p> sken, (me scratches head)
<ziroday> weliad: however I have explained to you how to solve your issue.
<sken> lol really jim_p
<cpk1> for instance, can I have the cd automatically start with shh server enabled? so then I can ssh into the system and then install
<weliad> Wasted 2 hours yesterday trying to get this simple feature working - kept getting errors such as: no camera found
<ziroday> Synchronos: which option did you change?
<jim_p> yea :P
<LoveGuru> ikonia: ya i installed it.
<LoveGuru> its a editor or what?
<ikonia> LoveGuru: yes that
<ikonia> LoveGuru: try the command
<sken> so any clue jim_p?
<Synchronos> ziroday: changed default 1 from default 0
<hischild> eightyeight, I understand. And yes, that is what i was looking for. I don't have selinux installed and as such it is harder for me to find info on this.
<jim_p> sken, none so far
<jim_p> sken, it is some module problem, but what module?
<ziroday> Synchronos: one sec
<jim_p> sken, do this       cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<hischild> eightyeight, what i do not understand is how it shows selinux being loaded and yet not populate the /selinux folder. The idea is annoying me, that it should work but doesn't. I'll fire up a VM to see if i can recreate this issue.
<jim_p> sken, 2-3 lines of output, maybe 4
<eightyeight> hischild: yeah. and not much is in the way of google, so i turned here. #selinux and #ubuntu-hardened aren't responding, so i assume they're sleeping. :)
<deola> i said b4,if i dont close all running programs b4 shutting down, my system will run extremely slow wen i boot afterward. wen i check htop, a gdm process is using 100% of 1 of my cores and well over 100mb of ram. I use a turion64x2 with 3gb ram and 250 sata hdd.
<ziroday> Synchronos: and you are trying to make recovery mode the default boot option?
<hischild> eightyeight, i suppose so. And though google is of help, it doesn't provide us with the solution unfortunately.
<weliad> ziroday, no disrespect - but you haven't. Granting perms to a simple user is the least of the issue. It should be an out-of-th-box thing, like it is with disk on keys and other stuff (scanner, webcam, etc.). The fact that it's not out-of-the-box means that this feature, which a lot of people look for, is a cause for people to revert to Windows in order to sample their movies. Most people wont use the answer you gave to gain access to thei
<eightyeight> hischild: cool. thx. i'm currently installing debian, to see if the same issue exists there, and what i'm doing wrong
<ikonia> deola: you may find it easier to talk in clear english, using words like "before" rather than B$
<sken> no response jim_p
<Synchronos> ziroday: not exactly
<ikonia> B4
<jim_p> sken, lol. mind the CAPS! they are there for a reason
<Synchronos> ziroday: I have 2 partitions on this comp
<ziroday> Synchronos: sorry I'm not following. Which boot option are you trying to make default?
<sken> what caps jim_p?
<jim_p> sken, the capital letters in "X11" and "Driver"
<deola> I said before,if i don't close all running programs before shutting down, my system will run extremely slow when i boot afterward. When I check htop, a gdm process is using 100% of 1 of my cores and well over 100mb of ram. I use a turion64x2 with 3gb ram and 250 sata hdd.
<Synchronos> ziroday: I'm actually trying to boot another partition
<Synchronos> ziroday: sorry i didn't make it clear at the beginning
<ziroday> Synchronos: okay, I'm not seeing that partition in menu.lst. I presume you want to add it manually?
<ikonia> deola: does that cpu behaviour change if you shut down all the programs before you restart ?
<sken> and what doi i do about that?
<sken> jim_p?
<Synchronos> ziroday: I'll probably have to. The partition I want by default was installed first.
<LoveGuru> ikonia: "pastebinit  inspircd.conf  -b http://pastebin.ca " is it correct command?
<ziroday> Synchronos: okay, this is a windows partition?
<ikonia> LoveGuru: nah just "cat file | pastebinit"
<LoveGuru> ah
<Synchronos> ziroday: no both Linux partitions
<jim_p> sken, make sure you put the command in the terminal i i typed it, with the capital letters correctly
<deola> yes, but i have to wait abt 3 or 4 mins after closing the programs before i shutdown or i'll have the same problem.
<ziroday> !grub | Synchronos
<ubottu> Synchronos: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ziroday> Synchronos: reading those docs will tell you how to do that
<Synchronos> ziroday: ok thank you
<ziroday> Synchronos: however I recommend using Super Grub Disk which it tells you about above there as well
<ikonia> deola is gdm trying to restore a session file to pass to the gnome desktop when it launches
<hischild> eightyeight, as i'm on a different pc atm, i'll have to reinstall the VM first. It'll be a few min, but if you're around once i'm finished i'll give you a shout
<Synchronos> ziroday: ok I'll check it out
<LoveGuru> ikonia:  i did but nothing happens it won't get back to me at prompt
<deola> well i dont know
<eightyeight> hischild: hit me up in a pm. it's almost 2am, and i'm getting a bit sleepy. i'll check my pm in the morning, if you don't mind
<eightyeight> hischild: i really appreciate your help, btw
<hischild> eightyeight, no problem, it's a learning experience for the both of us
<matthew_> Anyone have any clue why my computer wont start back up, and error out when i Enable and activate ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX Driver??????
<deola> the process starts with /bin/lib/X and says somthinf about the gdm and then something about tcp
<weliad> I'll just report this issue as a bug...
<sken> no response jim_p
<LoveGuru> ikonia:  cat inspircd.conf | pastebinit
<ikonia> LoveGuru: thats a lot of text to send across the net
<ikonia> LoveGuru: give it a minute
<hischild> matthew_, Please give the error, so we might be able to help you.
<LoveGuru> ikonia: i wait like 3 minutes
<LoveGuru> okie let me try one more time
<nilson> I have a server running Ubuntu, however the install is very old (Edgy). apt-get update or upgrade will not work, as all the package list files are 404 errors
<ikonia> LoveGuru: it's a lot of text
<matthew_> Should the Error be saved in a Log?
<jim_p> sken, then the file is blank or non existant. please ask someone on how to configure X in 8.10 because i dont know yet :(
<sken> ok anyway thx i am bored of finding a solution
<deola> ikonia: the process starts with /bin/lib/X and says somthinf about the gdm and then something about tcp
<Flanon33> howdy everyone
<LoveGuru> ikonia: you know what . i do have samba install can i share that file in my window partition?
<ziroday> nilson: edgy is EOL, the repos for it are closed. You need to upgrade or reinstall
<raztus> Hi - I'm a new Ubuntu user looking for support with a suspected ACPI issue--is this a good place to ask?
<LoveGuru> ikonia: that command gave me error in return. so leave it. just let me know can i share that file in to windows box?
<ziroday> !eol | nilson
<ubottu> nilson: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<LoveGuru> through samba?
<Flannel> nilson: To upgrade, you'll need to switch your repos over to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Equ4L> sup all
<Equ4L> anyone here play starcraft
<Equ4L> when i install it in wine it always givin me invalid CD shit
<ziroday> Equ4L: see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149
<Flannel> Equ4L: Have you tried asking in #winehq?  Also, please mind the language.
<raztus> Can anyone help me with an ACPI question?
<LoveGuru> Flannel: i do have samba install can i linux file in my window partition?
<sken> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081120104904 jim_p i found this
<Flannel> LoveGuru: What?  Where is your windows partition?  You're trying to read it from Linux?
<jim_p> sken, where where?
<skeletor> ziroday: Fix-x didn't work, i've read that the GUI editor for xorg remains in Hardy which is what im using, do you know how to open it?
<LoveGuru> Flannel: i do have WIndows at another machine
<ziroday> skeletor: ah right, try gtk-displayconfig
<sken> jim_p http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/6386
<yeah> i can't mount my mp3 player
<Flannel> LoveGuru: Then yes, you'd use samba to read that.
<LoveGuru> Flannel: I want to share that file then i can access it from windows
<yeah> yeah@yeah:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<yeah> mount: /dev/sdb1  /etc/fstab ya da /etc/mtab içinde bulunamıyor
<jim_p> sken, this is for dual screen!
<Flannel> !samba | LoveGuru
<ubottu> LoveGuru: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<LoveGuru> Flannel: i do have it. i forget it howto use it.. well thanks for the link
<joshux> how to monitor how much threads a process has ?
<raztus> Can someone help me with a question?  I'm new to Ubuntu
<joshux> don't ask to ask, lol
<Matthew_-> Everytime I enable ATI/AMD Driver Fglrx i get this error.......- (EE)fglrx(0): DIRScreenint failed! , (EE)fglrx(0): Fbpci_device_map_range error!(EE)fglrx(0): Failed to map FB Memory , (EE)fglrx(0): Flregl_setSuspendResumeState FAILD -9
<shinoj> raztus: what is your question
<Matthew_-> thats the error im gettin whn i Enable andactivate the FGLRX driver
<raztus> Haha, my bad.  I'm on a Toshiba laptop running Intrepid, and it doesn't seem like Ubuntu has any control of the CPU fan.
<raztus> ...the speed of the fan remains what it was at boot, regardless of the load.
<Matthew_-> Does anyone know what i can do to get this FGLRX driver working???
<Flanon33> raztus
<Flanon33> you sure its the cpu fan and not ur vid card?
<raztus> Yes
<Flanon33> if you turn off the extra graphics and stuff
<Flanon33> does it go away?
<Flanon33> My hp used to run the fan like it was going out of style
<Flanon33> the minute i take out the extras
<Flanon33> my battery life is insanely high and the fan stops spinning loudly
<raztus> But if the laptop was cool at boot, the fan will never spin up
<shinoj> raztus: if it has an intel motherboard, then search synaptic for appropriate drivers
<Flanon33> *shrug* mine doesnt start doing it even with extras turned on untill a bit after install
<Flanon33> so i guess your right
<Flanon33> if its doing it from boot
<raztus> ie, I think the BIOS is handling the CPU fan, but linux doesn't have access.
<Flanon33> hmm
<Flanon33> could be
<Flanon33> what toshiba model you got?
<Flanon33> and desk or lappy
<FloodBot2> Flanon33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flanon33> woops sorry for flooding
<raztus> It's a Toshiba Satellite A305
<Flanon33> hmmm
<raztus> shinoj: I'm not sure what the mb is.
<Flanon33> ya I used to work on those and even in windows they spin the fans alot from my experiance
<Flanon33> i say get up in your bios and see what all is in there
<raztus> I've looked at the toshiba_acpi which looks like what I need, but I'm not sure it is.  And if it is, I'm not sure how to "install" it.
<raztus> The bios doesn't tell me much, unfortunately
<_hase> So I was just looking at my xorg.conf and noticed that it just says section "Device" 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<_hase> Shouldn't it say like intel or something?
<ketil> Hi!  I have a problem mounting /dev/disk/by-label/foo - sometimes (after waking up the computer in the docking station, with the USB drive attached), the link points to the incorrect partition.
<ketil> Known problem?  Workaround?  Can I rescan the disk somehow?
<raztus> This page: http://memebeam.org/toys/ToshibaAcpiDriver tells me that for the toshiba_acpi I just need to configure the kernel (since I'm using a 2.6 kernel)...what is a good howto about that?
<matthew_> would anyone know why my system wont work after I enable and activate the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics Driver?
<raztus> How do you configure a kernel?
<_hase> How do I reinstall my xorg ?
<Aleran> how can I check what files are being transfered over SFTP?
<Aleran> from my desktop
<deep_> i get this error An error occurred during a connection to localhost.
<deep_> SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length.
<deep_> (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<deep_>  
<FloodBot2> deep_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deep_> can anyone help me solve this
<deep_> how to remove and reinstall the ssl certificate from apache server
<Matthew_-> Would anyone know why my system wont work after enabling and activating the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver?
<deep_> anybody here with ssl knowledge
<selinuxium> deep_: Some...
<deep_> i installed the ssl certificate but i get error
<deep_> ssl received a record that exceeded maximum permissible length
<JackWinter_> is there a -rt kernel out for 8.10 ?
<Matthew_-> Would anyone know why my system wont work after enabling and activating the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver?
<tschundeee> hello everybody... how can i manually set the display-resolution?
<JackWinter_> or does the .27 finally integrate the Molner patches ?
<ziroday> JackWinter_: nope
<selinuxium> hi all, just ran update-java-alternatives and got the following on Ibex64, does this mean there is no plugins for 64?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/74691/
<ziroday> !pm > skeletor
<ubottu> skeletor, please see my private message
<dt84> hi. in my music folder I have many folders and sub-folders. some of the files of those sub-folders are ogg, and some mp3. how can I easely change the extension of the ogg's to oga?
<erUSUL> selinuxium: icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<JackWinter_> ziroday: any idea for when it's scheduled ?
<ziroday> JackWinter_: I believe that there will be no -rt kernel for 8.10 but am not certain
<lunanlad> Mornin' people...  was hoping someone could please help my get a Ysuns ladybug webcam working on ubuntu?  I can;t find drivers, and the system does not aknowledge when I've plugged it in
<JackWinter_> ziroday: i'm also not sure i heard once that the normal kernel would become rt by default, but can't remember the details :)
<JackWinter_> suppose that i'll install and test :)
<ziroday> JackWinter_: not sure about that either :), you might get more info in asking in #ubuntustudio
<JackWinter_> ziroday: good idea, thanks
<selinuxium> erUSUL: is that what I need then run the update again?
<erUSUL> selinuxium: that's the aviable java pulgin for firefox in 64 bit ubuntu
<Matthew_-> Would anyone know why my system wont work after enabling and activating the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver?
<krupa^> hello all! hey, i got a upload www folder and its has files in it that need to be writable and readable, what is the safest chmod code for dir/files instad of 777 ? ... thanks!
<Matthew_-> Would anyone know why my system wont work after enabling and activating the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver?
<Frogzoo> krupa^: 664
<deep_> how to completely remove an application ?
<krupa^> its for files or dirs?
<Frogzoo> krupa^: that's for files
<ropetin> deep_: apt-get remove package --purge
<krupa^> and dir?
<Russak> Hello. I'm currently on Intrepid Ibex and was wondering if anyone knew about an issue with Intel integrated graphics cards and resuming from Hibernation or Suspend. I can't resume from either, I get to a black screen(no backlight) and can't do a thing except hold down the power button. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing.
<rblst> krupa^: for dirs, use 701
<jim_p> deep_, or autoremove
<Frogzoo> krupa^: dir should be 755 I guess
<deep_> ropetin that doesnt work
<monadwr> I've encountered a pretty bizarre occurence, with my update-manager. I get a 'The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package cl-asdf.
<deep_> i did that and install apache2 but still there are old files ..
<monadwr> For all the packages that need to be upgraded.
<monadwr> Is this a generic problem?
<monadwr> What would've corrupted the package manager files?
<ropetin> deep_: which files did it keep?
<FD_F> how i can update automatically only security updates in ubuntu server from command line ?, thanks
<erUSUL> monadwr: « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade » paste the output you get to pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<monadwr> erUSUL: I'd rather use rafb.
<my_haz> whats the biggest size file that ubuntu can deal with?
<Frogzoo> my_haz: 2gig for 32 bit
<histo> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<erUSUL> my_haz: depends on the filesystem but ext3 can handle several TiB Filesize
<monadwr> erUSUL: http://rafb.net/p/1y2ARx77.html
<Frogzoo> my_haz: you can use large file support on 32bit , but meh
<deep_> ropetin... imean all those config files are same as i edited previously and i have the old database as it was which should have been removed as i removed mysql too
<cham_eleon> Is here anyone who have Eclipse PDT running under 64bit ubuntu? Is there a way to say eclipse it should use /usr/lib32/ instead of /usr/lib? I tried LD_LIBRARY_PATH, without success :(
<erUSUL> my_haz: 2 TiB to be exact
<ropetin> deep_: Someone else can probably confirm this, but my understanding is apt-get will not remove config files you edited
<erUSUL> my_haz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<monadwr> erUSUL: Could you look at the rafb post, please.
<monadwr> You did ask for an upload, I did give it to you.
<[_> hi all, can i ask something about ubuntu??
<monadwr> [_: You probably won't get a coherent answer.
<deep_> ok ropetin ,,,,i appericiate the way u tried help ...thanks
<erUSUL> monadwr: maybe a mirror problem... try with another one
<monadwr> Just judging from my experience.
<monadwr> erUSUL: And if that doesn't work?
<erUSUL> monadwr: System>Admin>Softward Sources
<monadwr> I know where that is, if that doesn't work?
<Frogzoo> ropetin: --purge will tell apt-get to remove config files
<lunanlad> anyone know how to get a Ysuns webcam working on Ubuntu?  I am so completely stuck
<rblst> !ask | [_
<ubottu> [_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Frogzoo> ropetin: dpkg --purge i mean
<[_> ok, thanks ...am new in ubuntu, i need to increse the number of workspaces, i hAd now, i like to have at least  6 workspaces, how can i do that?
<monadwr> That's not an ubuntu problem, [_
<monadwr> It's pretty basic, just right click the workspaces.
<monadwr> Next time, ask in #gnome.
<monadwr> You need to go to preferences, and make your changes from there.
<hischild_> monadwr, As he is using ubuntu, he has all the rights to ask it here.
<matthew_1> I would really like to get My ATI Drivers working, but everytime i enable andactivate them..... my system wont start back up, itll have me reconfigure Xorg, Any ideas on how i can get around this issue?
<krupa^> how do i add exisiting user to a exisitng group?
<jim_p> matthew_1, are you on 8.10 AND using fglrx?
<deep_> i removed php5,apache, mysql and phpmyadmin but when i restart webserver its restarts what the fuck is this
<krupa^> myselfusr to www-data
<nicku> krupa^: gpasswd -a user group
<matthew_1> Jim_p, Yes
<jim_p> matthew_1, or trying to use fglrx?
<monadwr> hischild_: So I can get fvwm support in here, because I'm using ubuntu?
<matthew_1> well, trying to enable the driver
<selinuxium> erUSUL: Still having problems... icedtea-gcjwebplugin is a transitional package that installs icedtea6-plugin, this is already installed. If I remove icedtea6-plugin and install icedtea-gcjwebplugin it tries to install icedtea6-plugin but can't with dependency problems.... But will install straight...
<nicku> matthew_1: what card do you have
<matthew_1> x800pro
<krupa^> its not a main group right?
<nicku> i don't think that fglrx supports that
<Techie> need help with ATI big desktop in 8.10
<krupa^> i want to add a secoundary group
<jim_p> matthew_1, then you cant do much. fglrx is STILL incompatible with 8.10's xorg 1.5! better try radeon or radeonhd as drivers
<nicku> krupa^: yes that adds it to new group
<hischild_> monadwr, if you use ubuntu you have the right to ask it here. If you get help is a second, but if they are small things such as changing the number of workspaces, those things will get help here.
<Techie> jim_p can you help me with my ATI Radeon?
<krupa^> i got user myusr1 and its member of myusers and i want to add him to secoudary group of apache www-data
<matthew_1> How would i go about using Radeon or Radeonhd?
<hischild_> krupa^, sudo adduser myusr1 www-data <-- that?
<Whabo> techie what ATI card u got
<krupa^> the user and group are exists
<nicku> krupa^: did't gpasswd work
<krupa^> i didnt tried it
<nicku> why not
<krupa^> ok ill now
<Techie> 9600XT 256mb rv360 or rv250
<Techie> 350*
<fifan> What are the benefits of using NIS for sharing?
<Whabo> aight get the fglrx driver from synaptics
<Whabo> techie get the fglrx from synaptics
<Techie> that the same one as in the restricted drivers?
<Whabo> it supports ur driver
<nicku> Techie: yes
<Whabo> yes
<Techie> then i already have it
<erUSUL> selinuxium: but java in firefox works with icedtea6-plugin ¿?
<Techie> what i need help with is dual screen
<Techie> i can get dual screen, but not in 2560x1024
<Yuretsz> Hi, guys. I'm having ;3C;3D messages in gnome-terminal, when I'm pressing alt-left alt-right. How can I fix it?
<Whabo> techie did you try typing video in the terminal
<Whabo> it takes you to screen settings
<Techie> video
<Whabo> yeah try that
<Techie> command not found
<Whabo> tell me what u get. ur on gnome?
<nicku> Techie: or you could just manuallyedit xorg.conf
<Techie> nicku: i would prefer not to as its all generic at the moment and when i tried to edit it back in 8.04 i fried my brain
<Whabo> techie just gimme a sec .. im doing it on my system i havent done it in wjile
<Yuretsz> 3C3D3
<Sharp_eyes> can v use coral in linux
<Sharp_eyes> ????
<Whabo> while ill get u a solution
<fde> Wait, a "techie" fried his brain editing xorg.xonf? That file is pretty easy to understand  :/
<fde> xorg.conf*
<Techie> yeah, techie is my clan name, i work with game servers
<fde> But you can't figure out xorg.conf?
<Whabo> techie
<Kartagis> !wma
<Whabo> CAN i PM YOU?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HorizonXP> ok, so just figured out that I can't enable my CPU's VT bit in my BIOS because of stupid Acer. so what's the best software for running WinXP virtualized? Virtualbox? QEMU & KVM?
<Whabo> ill tell you how to do it
<Techie> i did figure it out, its that it failed horibly
<Techie> yes if you need to
<Whabo> ok
<Kartagis> what can i use to convert wma to mp3?
<fde> Techie: look up how to disable BulletProofX
<fde> Kartagis: ffmpeg or mencoder
<Seven_Six_Two> Kartagis, you need the w32codec package
<fde> Seven_Six_Two: no he doesn't
<chilli0> ikonia:  im back
<Seven_Six_Two> no?
<fde> Seven_Six_Two: no, ffmpeg can do it... and mencoder can do it via ffmpeg codecs too
<Seven_Six_Two> have they always been able to?
<Kartagis> thanks fde and Seven_Six_Two
<fde> Seven_Six_Two: I have no idea, I switched from w32codecs to ffmpeg about 5 years ago, and its been possible since then
<Seven_Six_Two> oh ok. I haven't come across one in a long time
<dirtyhawk> HorizonXP: in my opinion the EASIEST way would be virtualbox.
<fde> HorizonXP: without the VT extension... more than likely VirtualBox
<dirtyhawk> HorizonXP: qemu and kvm are quite the same when running without hardware virtualization
<fde> HorizonXP: Qemu lacks decent tools to manage it, but it may have better performance for the VM... KVM relies heavily on the hardware support though
<selinuxium> erUSUL: not for logmein.com  Do you know another site I can try?
<fde> (kqemu not just qemu)
<monsoon_king> hi i have ubuntu 8.04 installed...recently i added kde desktop in ubuntu using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.....how do i remove it??
<HorizonXP> thanks guys. stupid Acer. I bought this laptop for the VT.
<dirtyhawk> fde + HorizonXP: true, and virtualbox makes it very easy to manage your machines
<donnie__> what about VMware?
<fde> monsoon_king: theoretically, just removing 'kubuntu-desktop' and running aptitude upgrade should get rid of everything
<HorizonXP> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jordan_U> monsoon_king: "sudo apt-get autoremove" after removing kubuntu-desktop
<dirtyhawk> HorizonXP: did you look for a BIOS upgrade to enable VT?
<donnie__> sorry I just woke up :)
<chsmrs> hi folks. i use rdesktop to connect from my hardy machine to a windows 2003 terminal server. but the clipboard is not working, i canot copy/paste anything. i use rdpv5 and pass the option -r clipboard:PRIMARYCLIPBOARD.... anybody an idea what might be the problem?
<fde> donnie__: non-free and no better than virtualbox
<dirtyhawk> right
<donnie__> fde: no better as in equal to in performance or you're saying virtualbox outruns VMware in performance?
<HorizonXP> dirtyhawk: yeah, but I think it needs windows to run. and there's no readme, so no idea if it will actually fix what i need
<fde> donnie__: the latter in my experience.
<monsoon_king> Jordan_U, fde  .....whats the command to remove it
<dirtyhawk> HorizonXP: as you said. stupid acer
<fde> monsoon_king: aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<donnie__> ok.. I never tried virtualbox... cause I have a vmware license... its been on my todo list forever... maybe I should try...
<Jordan_U> monsoon_king: "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop"
<fde> monsoon_king: sudo that
<donnie__> I bought a license for the new crossover... wow ... crossover games makes cedega looks like a 4 year old schoolgirl
<fde> monsoon_king: both will work... I just prefer aptitude
<erUSUL> selinuxium: quick ggogle search http://javaboutique.internet.com/shark/ works here
<HorizonXP> dirtyhawk: yeah, definitely making my next machine a non-acer. and a desktop first
<Whabo> monsoon_king just use this sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<monsoon_king> Jordan_U,  fde  Thankz a lot guys
<monsoon_king> Whabo,  ok
<Whabo> np
<ardchoille> removing kubuntu-desktop won't take all of kde out with it
<drindt> hello iam fresh installed in my unbuntu 8.0.4 lts the proftpd but seems it lacks of the mysql features, iam now see that /usr/sbin/proftpd -V told me that no binding exist to mysql is this a bug?
<Jordan_U> monsoon_king: np
<redrebel> i'm writting a script in bash, and i'm not sure how to check if $var is greater than 0
<redrebel> i tried if [ $ppid >= 0 ]; then
<redrebel> doesn't like it
<deoks> redrebel: Read the manpages? :)
<erUSUL> redrebel: afaik it is → if [ [$ppid >= 0] ]; then
<redrebel> if [ $ppid -gt 0 ]; then
<chilli0> ikonia:  you there?
<deoks> redrebel: Yes.
<redrebel> it doesn't like that either
<dirtyhawk> redrebel: [ $ppid -ge 0 ];then
<herve> Hi
<herve> I have a question
<redrebel> i guet a expr: missing operand
<dirtyhawk> redrebel: -gt makes "greater then", -ge "greater or equal"
<herve> How can I see what another user is doing on my ubuntu box ?
<Jordan_U> redrebel: Then $ppid is probably blank
<histo> herve: when you're not there?
<fde> herve: 'w'
<histo> herve: or remotely?
<herve> when I am on the box
<a1len> I'm getting this error File /home/allen/.fetchmailrc must have no more than -rwx--x--- (0710) permissions.... I fixed it with one terminal entry before, but I forgot what it was... anyone know what it is?
<histo> How is the other user using it? via ssh?
<herve> yes via SSH or the Desktop
<Seven_Six_Two> allen, what permissions does the directory currently have?
<fde> a1len: chmod 710 .fetchmailrc
<a1len> fde: Thanks :D
<fde> a1len: uhh... make that ~/.fetchmailrc
<redrebel> Jordan_U, i think you are right
<herve> the other user is using nx client
<a1len> fde: I figured that XD
<deoks> redrebel: You're doing something wrong. Just tried it with bash, if [ $var -ge 0 ]; then ... works.
<erUSUL> a1len: sudo chmod 0710 /home/allen/.fetchmailrc
<histo> herve: you can check out the logs. Monitoring the nx client would be difficult you may have to enable desktop sharing for that user and disable the notifications for them and eavesdrop
<fde> a1len: simple math really... read = 4 ... write = 2 ... execute = 1 .... they're in blocks of three for user/group/other
<herve> Is there a way to view what the other user is doing on NX client ?
<histo> herve: why would you give someone access to your computer that you don't trust in the first place?
<herve> histo: what is eavesdrop ?
<costco> herve spyware is a bit hard to come by in Linux
<r0land> hi all
<a1len> fde: I was struggling with all this earlier today. I just needed to walk away from my computer for a couple of hours, now I'm trying it again. New to Ubuntu still.
<costco> if you want spyware please use Windows
<fde> a1len: you rarely have to mess with the first bit though... but technically it'd be chmod 0710 in this case - it just defines the setuid
<dirtyhawk> redrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74710/ should work
<r0land> is there any command that shows currently connected applications and to which destinations tht i could use on ubuntu ?!
<herve> what log should I tail to see the latest command he ran ?
<a1len> fde: And if it tells me I'm not the owner, sudo chown ~/foobar?
<redrebel> thanks dirtyhawk
<histo> herve: a word it means to listen to a private conversation.
<a1len> sudo chown me ~/foobar?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<redrebel> i just realized my variable was not initialized
<fde> a1len: chmod .... yes
<elpargo> is there some RSS feed that shows all new packages added to the ubuntu repos? by new I want first time additions not version updates
<fde> a1len: chown changes the owner of the file... whereas chgrp changes group
<ikonia> elpargo nope
<ardchoille> elpargo: that doesn't happen
<Seven_Six_Two> sudo chown user.group <fileordir>
<elpargo> how about one for all updates?
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone please help me with my ubuntu I have installed kde but when I log in with kde session I get a error meesage
<r0land> anyone?! any command to show currently connected applications and to which destination ?
<fde> elpargo: no... but you can get all new packages via a a mailing list if you want?
<ikonia> elpargo no idea as update-manager will alert you to updates, so I don't see the need
<a1len> fde: What's the difference? Pertaining to a network or multiple users on one machine?
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: whats the error?
<redrebel> ah. bash is sensitive to white space!?
<Elmnas> it says
<ardchoille> elpargo: you can use this one for security updates: http://www.ubuntu.com/rss.xml
<ActionParsnip> redrebel: its case sensitive to everything
<Elmnas> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<elpargo> fde, you mean all updates to packages?
<elpargo> ikonia, yes but that is installed locally not *all*
<erUSUL> r0land: sudo netstat -putan
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: log onto gnome and run: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old
<elpargo> ardantus, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: log off and log on to kde
<fde> a1len: groups allow you to give permissions to multiple users.... usually most useful on a network, yes, but if you type 'group' in a terminal you'll see its used on desktop machines too to define who can do what
<r0land> erUSUL thank you :)
<Elmnas> actionparasnip
<Elmnas> wait
<Elmnas> I write the whole message
<Elmnas> 1 sek
<Elmnas> takes some time
<a1len> fde: Sweet. This isn't so hard if you take it one step at a time XD
<fde> elpargo: yes, that is the closest you'll get to what you want
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: use pastebin if its more than a few lines
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<selinuxium> erUSUL: Cheers, it does appear to be working... :)
<erUSUL> selinuxium: no problem
<r0land> erUSUL  have a prob with my firewall.. each time i restat my pc, it blocks all access! i had to install Firestarted, and eachtime click on "stop firewall" in order for me to have internet access... any advice?
<fde> elpargo: doh, it's 'groups' ... but yeah, those all give you different permissions on the system...
<elpargo> ok I'll see if there is a way to build one. there has to be a hook in launchpad for added packages, thanks guys
<erUSUL> selinuxium: it does fails crating albums in facebook thought :|
<Equ4L> sup nigs
<elpargo> fde, groups? wrong person?
<erUSUL> r0land: so it is firesatrter? disable/uninstall it?
<ActionParsnip> r0land: allow the http traffic through, you will want to configure your firewall to allow legitimate data through
<fde> elpargo: no, type 'groups' instead of 'group' in my previous comment
<r0land> erUSUL this prob occured before firestarter i had to instal it so i disable the firewall in a gui based manner since im not familiar with command lines yet..
<r0land> ActionParsnip thats wht im having a prob with
<fde> erUSUL: unfortunately you can't just uninstall firestarter and have things go back to normal... the iptables rules it creates are kept
<r0land> fde thats whts happening with me..
<erUSUL> fde: well i personally use firehol... so dunno
<ActionParsnip> r0land: read some firestarter guides to put basic security on
<erUSUL> fde: even if you --purge ??
<Elmnas> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... setting im through im-switch for locate=en_US. Start im through /etc/x11/xinit/xinput.d/all_All. linked to /etc/x11/xinit/xinput.d/default/. kdostartupconfig4/(17.950) main: running kdostartupconfig. Creating link /home/daniel/.kde4/tmp-daniel-laptop. Creating link /home/daniel/.kde4/cache-daniel-laptop. ERROR: cannot create directory "var/tmp/kdecache-daniel": Permission denied  startkde: Ca
<Elmnas> ll to lusertemp failed (temporary directory full?) Check your installation
<r0land> ActionParsnip i did.. and whenever i do so! it immediatly blocks everything
<fde> r0land: you can remove the rules from iptables itself....
<elpargo> fde, huh? isn't that for allen?
<Elmnas> what will I do?
<fde> erUSUL: firestarter package doesn't own iptables config files... so yes
<alassiry> After upgrading to 8.10, I'm unable to use vnc, it just complains about xrandr missing ... tried googling with no success. any ideas
<alassiry> ?
<r0land> fde a newbie here.. any advice on how to.. ?
<fde> elpargo: haha.. ooops... yes
<ropetin> r0land: there is a fairly simple CLI way to flush all Iptable rules
<r0land> ropetin if you could provide it,that would be appreciated
<ropetin> r0land: do a Google search for 'flush all iptables rules'
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: login to gnome and run: sudo mkdir /var/tmp/kdecache-daniel
<r0land> ok thank you
<Elmnas> ok ok
<ropetin> It's 6 or 7 commands
<Elmnas> as root?
<ropetin> Basically saying get rid of everything, then set everything to allow
<headcheese> if I needed to re-installed the Update Manager, what package would that be called?
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: some user in the admin group, you shouldnt be loggin on as root EVER
<fde> r0land: iptables -L will show you the current rules... iptables -D will delete them
<Arjuna_cakep>   Purwokerto
<r0land> k thanks
<Elmnas> ok done
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: enabling the root account makes your system less secure
<Elmnas> ok ok
<Arjuna_cakep> hai
<r0land> thank you all very much
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: now try logging on to kde
<erUSUL> r0land: it is "sudo iptables -F"
<Elmnas> ok ok
<r0land> erUSUL ive tried tht actualy
<r0land> "sudo iptables -F nat -t
<Elmnas> works :D:D
<alassiry> After upgrading to 8.10, I'm unable to use vnc, it just complains about xrandr missing ... tried googling with no success. any ideas?
<Elmnas> THANX A LOT actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: cool :)
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: if your account is a member of the Admin group, you have as much power as root
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: there is absolutely no reason to enable it
<alassiry> Elmnas: root is evil.... I used to enable it on Ubuntu, then I used sudo bash for a long time ... I don't do any of those anymore.
<Elmnas> I use sudo bash too
<Elmnas> or sudo su
<Elmnas> what the different between sudo su and sudo bash?
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: sudo -i is preffered
<blizzkid> lo all, does anyone know what tool/package sets the shell for the Live session user?
<fde> Elmnas: the correct way to do that is 'sudo -l'  :/
<Elmnas> ok ok
<fde> wait, I think I mean sudo -i too
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: but again, just sudo what you need
<JackWinter> or change the password for root and login as root :)  but it is evil
<Elmnas> okej I have another problem now umm
<Elmnas> when Im in kde now the start up meny is to way big
<Elmnas> how do I change it? its out of the screen
<mzuverink> antone else suffering from multiple letter showing up afte a hey stroke?  like thiiiiis
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: you can drag the top right corner of it
<fde> Elmnas: you'd need to change resolution... but that will be pretty huge also... heh
<Elmnas> haha how I do change the resolution?
<Elmnas> I have a eeepc 901
<fde> ActionParsnip: chances are he's at 800x600 or less currently if kickstart is that huge
<ActionParsnip> those are sweeeet
<Elmnas> standard resolution is 1024 x 600
<ActionParsnip> fde: id imagine it uses the same res as gnome?
<fde> Elmnas: in systemsettings ... 'display' option
<alassiry> mzuverink: ye, after the upgrade to 8.10
<doctorow> I'm trying to upgrade to Ibex, but it says my root partition isn't big enough. I'm using lvm and I have another empty partition. How do I expand my root partition temporarily for the install?
<marabu_> ahoj
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: you will need to use the disaply options to use a higher resolution
<Elmnas> its on 1024 x 600 but all is to big anyway what will I do?
<fde> ActionParsnip: I'm not entirely sure tbh, but if kickstart is that large, I'd imagine its not...
<marabu_> je tu nějakej čech
<ActionParsnip> fde: true enough, Ive always use xorg.conf which is global ;)
<fde> ActionParsnip: on 1024x768 is certainly wouldn't go off the screen on initial startup
<mzuverink> alassiry, you figure out how to fix it or file a br?
<Elmnas> okej how I fix it? is it hard ?
<fde> ActionParsnip: can't use that anymore though unless you turn off BulletProofX  :S
<ActionParsnip> fde: works on my 8.10 system
<wers> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<alassiry> mzuverink, not fixed, it's quite rare, but sometimes it does that
<mzuverink> ala, ok
<mzuverink> alassiry, ok
<Elmnas> actionParsnip how I disaply options for a higher resolution?
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: right click desktop -> run command
<fde> ActionParsnip: hmm, well I've tried on several distros that are using at least Xorg 7.3 that have enabled BulletProofX and it just refuses to give me the resolution I request
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: kdesudo kcontrol
<ActionParsnip> fde: what gfx card?
<fde> ActionParsnip: (although, my monitor isn't actually supposed to go this large, so that could be why, but I refuse to use anything lower)
<ActionParsnip> fde: 1024x768 is all i use
<fde> ActionParsnip: I don't need assistance
<ActionParsnip> fde: i guessed :D
<Elmnas> comand not found
<fde> ActionParsnip: I use 1280x1024 ....
<static07> I've just installed 8.10 at home
<static07> but none of the nforce drivers seem to be loaded
<fde> ActionParsnip: with BulletProofX though it selects 1024x768 and refuses to use anything else for X itself, but still allows my preferred resolution for the user xsessions... it's rather strange  :/
<Elmnas> I install it now actionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: install what?
<Elmnas> kdesudo kcontrol
<Elmnas> I havent it..
<fde> ActionParsnip: In the about a year since BulletProofX came about, I have gradually hated it more and more... heh...
<Elmnas> ok im in now
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: kdesudo lets you run kde apps with root priveledges, kcontrol is an app
<Elmnas> okej
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: you should be able to set screen res from there, use alt + drag if it goes off the screen
<ardchoille> Elmnas: are you using Intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> i forget the name exactly as Im not on my kubuntu system
<histo> fde: how often could you possibly be seeing it?
<Elmnas> I cant find the screen tab
<Elmnas> Im not using intrepid
<fde> histo: every time I install a new distro, I try to live with it until it annoys me.... so you'd be surprised... I go through about 200 disks a year trying new distros
<Elmnas> will I do it ?
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: yes, you just gotta find out where in your desktop they hide the settings for resolution
<ardchoille> I believe it is in the Preipherals section of kcontrol
<ardchoille> monitor
<fde> histo: I'm only trying Ubuntu Intrepid right now because I'm bored with Fedora toys right now and wasn't finding any bugs to help out with... didn't much care when it was released, and probably won't be around long
<ljuwaidah> Hi
<Elmnas> im not as root i fuwss
<Elmnas> now"
<Elmnas> I guess
<ljuwaidah> i installed blueman and the bluetooth applet stopped working
<ljuwaidah> even now that i've removed it
<ljuwaidah> it's still not working
<Elmnas> im in size and orentation now on display system settings
<Elmnas> but I cant get higher than 1024 x 600
<ActionParsnip> http://www.digitalversus.com/article-499-3883-150.html
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: look at the specifications, 1024x600 is the max res the screen can pull
<Elmnas> its max
<ActionParsnip> yes
 * ActionParsnip would run fluxbox on an eee pc
<Elmnas> im in display - system settings and when I choose size is 1024 x 600 biggest
<ActionParsnip> yes 1024 x 600 is the highest resolution the screen can do
<Elmnas> ok but I wonder why all stuff are to way big anyway?
<ActionParsnip> kde has a fatass task manager bar
<chuxxsss> hi all anyone no how I can remove return char from kate say to fix a PGP key
<fde> ActionParsnip: eh... by default perhaps... just make it smaller  :/
<ActionParsnip> fde: ive never delved that far with kwin
<doctorow> I'm trying to upgrade to Ibex, but it says my root partition isn't big enough. I'm using lvm and I have another empty partition. How do I expand my root partition temporarily for the install?
<fde> ActionParsnip: well... it has nothing to do with kwin... so that's no excuse  ;)
<ActionParsnip> fde: i use fluxbox mainly, i have very little experience of any of the kde goodness except the apps it gives, including plasma
<duckabolo> Hi all, ubuntu 8.10 seems to have problems with Intel's ICH9 :( im not getting sound working.  did a search on "ICH9 ubuntu" and it does seems the issue isn't resoved?  guess i'll have to wait for few more days for fedora10 and hopefully that'd work.
<fde> ActionParsnip: in KDE4, Plasma handles the taskbar ... so if you're familiar with that, you should be familiar with how to make the task bar smaller
<ActionParsnip> fde: as i said, i dot use plasma
<ActionParsnip> fde: i do use kde though
<EXP_> i have this file http://www.support.xerox.com/go/getfile.asp?Xlang=en_FI&XCntry=FIN&objid=58093&EULA=1&prodID=WC7132&Family=WorkCentre&ripId=&langs=English&plats=Linux&Xtype=download&uType=#suppprod how i can istall it?
<fde> ActionParsnip: KDE is the most featureful desktop around, but it lacks a lot of the polish that Gnome can boast - mostly because Gnome has more paid developers that work on the boring stuff
<fde> ActionParsnip: I switch back and forth between them regularly though... having kio's leaking memory gets old
<ActionParsnip> EXP_: tar xvf /path/to/Linuxi386XPXX_4.10.08.tar
<chuxxsss> hi all anyone no how I can remove return char from kate say to fix a PGP key
<ActionParsnip> fde: i just love fluxbox :)
<fde> ActionParsnip: never been able to stomach any *box for long... unless you play with your xsession a lot, it is a pain having to load and maintain the libs for each app/desktop
<jason_> grep http prints lines with http in them, including other stuff on the lines, how would i print the http link only?
<EXP_> inside that is a file setup, how i cna run that?
<headcheese> anyone know why I have to use my middle mouse button to set focus to the desktop?  I only have to do it once right after logging in, other wise I can left click on the desktop all day and nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> fde: i web browse, chat and play 3 games. I dont do any of that stuff you mentioned
<[eXception]> can I open a terminal from the filebrowser in the current folder?
<fde> ActionParsnip: would rather just use a desktop that uses those libs, and load them once for everything... feels much more snappy that way
<ActionParsnip> [eXception]: yeah I think its on the right click menu?
<mapreduce> I have a suspicion that the drivers Ubuntu's using for my graphics card might not be exposing the maximum resolution the card has.  How can I see what card it is?  I don't seem to spot it by reading the output from dmesg.
<ardchoille> [eXception]: there's a package that will let you do that: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<ActionParsnip> mapreduce: lspci will show what card it is
<ActionParsnip> mapreduce: lspci | grep -i vga
<[eXception]> thx
<mapreduce> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<mapreduce> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<mapreduce> Does that mean there are two of them?
<[eXception]> and now my broblem is screenresolution in virtualbox :/
<ActionParsnip> oh not another intel thing :(
<ActionParsnip> [eXception]: have you install the guest additions?
<[eXception]> yes..  I clicked on LinuxAddons.run
<ActionParsnip> mapreduce: if its onboard then I doubt it
<mapreduce> ActionParsnip: I don't know what it is, as I haven't opened the box up.  It's my work machine, set up before I started.
<fde> mapreduce: they appear to be the same card... but the PCI bus id is different... I guess this is a known issue though
<[eXception]> now I try with sudo sh
<st3ph> brb
<ActionParsnip> [eXception]: in the VM click devices in the menu bar
<cypha> can i watch a WM7 activex control required streaming video?
<ActionParsnip> mapreduce: it'll be a single device
<attid> i have problem with automount flesh\cd and other. if i powerOn my computer it not work. but if i will reboot after it all work. what can i do ? =(
<mapreduce> I'll check the data sheet for it for the max resolution.
<ActionParsnip> attid: sudo mount -a
<fde> mapreduce: the top one is the same as mine... but I don't have any issues....
<[eXception]> <ActionParsnip>: thx mate
<Elmnas> can someone please help me I im the kde controlc enter but I cant  change the font size I cant see the apply button when I move the window
<ljuwaidah> brb, i think i got it to work
<mapreduce> fde: I don't have any issues either, I was just wondering whether there are resolutions above what I'm using.
<fde> mapreduce: if its not showing up, then no...
<mapreduce> The datasheet for it from intel suggests there are.
<fde> mapreduce: right click kmenu ... and choose "classic menu" instead... might be more manageable
<fde> Wait, were you the dude with that issue? I forget
<attid> ActionParsnip, it will mount only fstab but not new device
<mapreduce> I'm not using kmenu, I'm using gnome's.
<fde> mapreduce: oh... then there isn't anything you can really do
<mapreduce> The maximum res shows as 1280x800; what are you using?
<ardchoille> !mplayer > me
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<darkdeeper> i cant seem to get frostwire to work
<darkdeeper> anyhelp.
<darkdeeper> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<darkdeeper> !info frostwird
<ubottu> Package frostwird does not exist in intrepid
<darkdeeper> !info frostwire
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in intrepid
<fde> darkdeeper: its frostwire ... but that's not there either
<[eXception]> whats ctrl+alt+f8 ?
<darkdeeper> save mode for gui
<fde> [eXception]: it is your second X session, if you've started one
<[eXception]> ok
<cypha> ardchoille, was that for me?
<khoder> bonjour à tous
<darkdeeper> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<khoder> hello all
<ron2nix> hi
<darkdeeper> hai.
<[eXception]> whats the  difference when I open terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 or from the gui /applications/addons/terminal ?
<fde> Actually, no its not... it appears to be part of the start up sequence... wtf?  well, I guess ctrl+alt+f9 would be the second X session?
<ActionParsnip> attid: then your cd rom should be in fstab
<khoder> anybody can halp ? I have a question as a new user
<ardchoille> cypha: nope, I sent it to "me" ;)
<fde> [eXception]: one is a terminal emulator, the other is an actual terminal?
<cypha> oh
<ikonia> khoder: go for it
<cypha> would you happen to know?
<darkdeeper> tty1 if mostly use by administrator that dont have gui install in their linux
<cypha> can a WM player stream happen on ubuntu?
<cypha> it needs a WM7 activeX control
<[eXception]> fde: wich one is the emulator?
<fde> darkdeeper: I use it all the time if I can't be asked to click about for the terminal
<fde> [eXception]: the GUI
<attid> ActionParsnip, but i have flesh and usb harddisk
<static07> help, I've just installed ubuntu but network/soundcard/videocard isn't working, I think nforce drivers aren't loaded
<ardchoille> cypha: No idea, I haven't used anything Microsoft related in 7 years
<khoder> thanx I would like to know where are the files .I downloaded something from amule and I could not find them ? where are there ?
<[eXception]> ok thx, so its better to make proper things not in the emulator?
<darkdeeper> fde, yeah i use it when im using slackware... but i got bored with text mode so tats y i have ubuntu for my house
<cypha> ardantus, it's streaming, i have no choice
<attid> ActionParsnip, i dont undestand why it work only after reboot not after power_on
<cypha> ardchoille,
<uffo> Can someone give me .deb package that enables file sharing in ubuntu, i need this for completley offline computers - these computers on farm do not have internet so .deb package is needed
<cypha> i mean
<ardchoille> cypha: I understand, but I know nothing about it to be able to help you with it :(
<cypha> no prob
<cypha> thanks
<fde> cypha: there is a firefox plugin for that... search the add-ons thing for 'activex' ...
<darkdeeper> [eXception], what do u mean?
<cypha> add/remove applications? fde
<[eXception]> darkdeeper: no I'm just a ubuntu noob and I try to learn...
<fde> cypha: is that what I said?
<ardchoille> cypha:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<ChrisBookwood> Hi
<cypha> thanks
<ActionParsnip> attid: can we see your /etc/fstab please
<fde> cypha: Firefox > Tools > Add-ons ... just search that
<cypha> looking now
<[eXception]> darkdeeper: is it good to do all the administrative things with emulator or should I prefer ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<darkdeeper> [eXception], actually its the same thing.both terminal or tty..
<ChrisBookwood> My screenresolution is currently set to 1280x800, and i can't seem to get it higher, but is there some hack i can implement to make it possible to get a higher resolution?
<fde> cypha: going via the web interface directly is tedious
<[eXception]> k thx
<histo> Okay I have a samba share on my system that is writable from users on my home network. When a user writes a file there it gets owned by nobody:nogroup.  I can't modify the file or delete it now.
<darkdeeper> [eXception], its easier to use terminal rather then tty... its the same thing actually.... so no problem there.
<histo> Is there a way to fix this so that it gets written in a different way?
<ActionParsnip> histo: sudo chown <your username> /path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> histo: then rm it
<histo> ActionParsnip: I should I have mentioned I know about chown i'm trying to figure out how to prevent this behavior from happening.
<ActionParsnip> histo: when you connect to the share are you challenged for a password?
<histo> no
<omegaomni> hey people.
<histo> ActionParsnip: share is open to everyone.
<ardchoille> cypha: What kind of media is that streaming? Windows media? Real media?
<ActionParsnip> histo: sudo smbpasswd <your username>
<uffo>  Can someone give me .deb package that enables file sharing in ubuntu, i need this for completley offline computers - these computers on farm do not have internet so .deb package is needed for offline
<omegaomni> i need help configureing my WINE.
<fde> ActionParsnip: he should actually edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and change default perms ... but I would rather not guide him through that, it'll take a while
<attid> ActionParsnip, there are only hdd
<histo> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> histo: this will make you need to authenticate, and the files will have owners
<ActionParsnip> attid: you should have a line for cdrom in there
<cypha> fde, i now have a screen in the video that says "(no video)"
<darkdeeper> uffo, u already got one install.. its call samba
<omegaomni> i need help configuring my WINE installation.
<fde> cypha: do you have codecs installed?
<darkdeeper> omegaomni, what kind of help..
<cypha> and a popup says "unknown playertype"
<omegaomni> like the help that has to do with a distorted font.
<cypha> fde, i believe so
<darkdeeper> omegaomni, ur font distorted?
<omegaomni> all th words appear broken and distorted.
<fde> cypha: I would bet you don't... what is listed in 'about:plugins' for firefox?
<uffo> darkdeeper: where is that samba carnival thing, on cd?
<darkdeeper> nvr actually happen to me..
<omegaomni> in WINE it scrambles around for me.
<ActionParsnip> attid:
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/f2c3edda9
<omegaomni> not sure for anyone else.
<darkdeeper> yup.. samba come by defauld during installtion of 8.10
<cypha> fde, how can i concisely show you that?
<attid> ActionParsnip, you don`t undestand me. i ask aboute automount by pmount when i insert usb device it can be sda\sdb\sdc it can be fat\ntfs
<darkdeeper> omegaomni, what did u run ....i mean what program did u install
<ironrose> I can't get sound working on my guest XP on VirtualBox. I've tried everything. Can someone help?
<uffo> darkdeeper: but when i try to enable sharing it wants some BillG service to be installed
<fde> cypha: just look down the list and see if you see the correct codecs for things like wmv etc
<uffo> darkdeeper: but i do not need windows i need ubuntu to ubuntu
<omegaomni> i didnt install anything because of it...every windows window that appears has a distorted font. even the config windows.
<cypha> i have x-ms-asf
<ikonia> uffo: what's the issue - exactly
<cypha> and x-mplayer2, and x-ms-wmv
<ActionParsnip> attid: i'd add the cdrom line to your fstab and it will be mount -a able
<ActionParsnip> attid: thats al i got
<ActionParsnip> *all
<fde> cypha: then ime it should just work... hmm
<jim_p> http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<cypha> x-ms-wms x-ms-wma
<jim_p> :|
<darkdeeper> omegaomni, no idea then.. try reinstall
<ActionParsnip> xmas?
<omegaomni> i did.
<cypha> pretty werid
<darkdeeper> uffo, hmmm
<darkdeeper> uffo, no idea.. someone maybe can help u on this.
<cypha> fde: how can i run my windows from within ubuntu?
<cypha> i already have a vista partition
<uffo> darkdeeper: i need simple filesharing between ubuntu
<darkdeeper> cypha, use virtual box or vmware
<ardchoille> cypha: I was just reading about that, streaming media:  sudo apt-get install mplayer-mozilla ubuntu-restricted-extras
<omegaomni> but i did study it a bit...i need to find a way to stop my graphics driver from affecting WINE
<omegaomni> my driver version for nvidia is 96.43.09
<ikonia> uffo: what is the problem ?
<darkdeeper> omegaomni, did ur gui working ok..?? or the distrotion font just happen when u try to run wine configuration
<fde> cypha: only thing I can think of that might be wrong... try using the User Agent Switcher addon and tell it you're using a IE too... that is the only difference to my setup, and I haven't come across any issues
<uffo> ikonia: why there is filesharing option with right click but it wont work out of the box
<omegaomni> just WINE.
<ikonia> uffo: define won't work
<cypha> fde, what's the User Agent Switcher?
<cypha> or where
<uffo> ikonia: it wants to install windows filesharing service
<ActionParsnip> uffo: want to do it the easy way and edit smb.conf rather than a silly gu?
<omegaomni> its my graphics card driver...when its running the font is distorted...when its off the font is fine.
<fde> cypha: search for it in the same place I told you to search for activex
<ikonia> uffo: what is the exact thing it wants to install
<fde> ikonia: it installs samba
<cypha> ardchoille, can't find package mplayer-mozilla
<ironrose> Can someone help me with a sound issue in virtualBox?
<ikonia> fde I want him to tell me this, I think it's samba,
<uffo> ActionParsnip: i want simple gui based and that should be easy to everyone to share files like with windows
<darkdeeper> uffo, the sharing is for samba..i think you can use the same thing for ubuntu vs ubuntu tho.. just maybe its need extra driver
<ardchoille> cypha: my bad, it's:  mozilla-mplayer
<ActionParsnip> uffo: the smb.conf file is EXTREMELY simple
<ikonia> uffo I'm still waiting to hear what the problem is
<fde> uffo: it isn't installed by default due to media constraints... not everyone needs to share things from their linux machine
<uffo> ikonia: i just want share files like windows: enable file sharing for this folder
<darkdeeper> uffo, there nvr actually anything easy in linux.even samba need hard work to configure...
<ActionParsnip> uffo: read the bottom 20 lines: http://pastebin.com/f13627b42
<ikonia> uffo: yes, and ?
<ikonia> uffo: what is the problem ?
<filthpig> I have an odd problem. I have a Creative NX Pro webcam which has worked just fine under ubuntu and skype for a few years. However, a few days ago I upgraded to ibex (upgrade, not clean install) and now my webcam looks like an acid trip on skype. My face is green and the background purpleish. If I open Cheese everything looks right.. Any ideas what this may be?
<histo> ActionParsnip: so now files will be written there with my username since a password was specified for me?
<shubbar> i updated nvidia driver to 177.82, but it's not working
<ActionParsnip> histo: as long as youo authenticate as that user, yes. try it
<shubbar> nvidia driver 177.80 was working - but without acceleration
<ikonia> shubbar those drivers are not supported
<gnomefreak> shubbar: what did you update from?
<gnomefreak> ah
<omegaomni> yeah!
<ActionParsnip> uffo: thats literally all it is
<uffo> ikonia: when i enable file sharing with right click then it wants to install some windows file sharing, it should work out of the box but why windows file sharing???
<omegaomni> how do i turn off the acceleration?
<loca|host> is there any possibility to launch the installer from the console ? my 8.10 livecd freezes when throwing the desktop so i cant click on the installer
<shubbar> gnomefreak, script from nvidia web site
<ironrose> Can someone help me with a sound issue in vijrtualbox? It does not work.
<ActionParsnip> uffo: is this sharing a folder on a windows system or an ubuntu system?
<ikonia> uffo it does not want to install windows file sharing - it wants to install samba - which is a file sharing service, that is not installed by default, so let it install it and share your files like you want
<ActionParsnip> ironrose: wassup?
<gnomefreak> shubbar: not supported you should use ours
<shubbar> ikonia, i m stuck with the hardware! what can i use?
<ikonia> shubbar: what card is it
<darkdeeper> loca|host, if u already have a live CD then just install... press F4
<uffo> ikonia: where i can get deb pack for offline use for samba
<ironrose> I'm trying to run Windows via vbox and I can't get sound to work on it despite changing the sound settings on vbox
<ikonia> uffo: on the install cd
<omegaomni> hey guys!?...how do i turn off the acceleration?
<omegaomni> on my graphics card.
<shubbar> nvidia geforce 6002
<ActionParsnip> ironrose: have you installed the guest additions?
<shubbar> what can i use for it?
<ikonia> shubbar: you sure thats the right model number ?
<gnomefreak> shubbar: use jockey or envyng to install your drivers
<ironrose> what do you mean?
<ardchoille> shubbar: 6002? do you mean 6200?
<darkdeeper> uffo, c told ya eveything is in the cd.....
<uffo> ikonia: ok i look cd to find offline install
<ActionParsnip> ironrose: boot the Vbox to desktop, click devices -> install guest additions
<shubbar> anyway its the 6 series
<ikonia> shubbar then it's supported by the .80 driver
<cypha> darkdeeper, can i run my currently installed windows using virtual box or vmware?
<ikonia> shubbar: you didn't need to go to the .82
<ironrose> khold on
<shubbar> envy ng didn't work with me on 7.10
<ikonia> shubbar are you using 7.10 now?
<ardchoille> shubbar: I have the nvidia 6200 and the 173 and 177 drivers didn't work properly. I installed the 96 drivers and everything works great now.
<shubbar> now, 8.10
<darkdeeper> uffo, just run software source, add your Cd and then run apt-get install samba
<ikonia> shubbar: so don't reference 7.10
<ikonia> shubbar: you just needed to use the ubuntu packaged drivers (.77 - I think) and it would work
<darkdeeper> !virtualbox | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ikonia> shubbar: don't need to use envy or any nvidia.com drivers
<shubbar> ok, before upgrading to 8.10, on 8.04 i was using nvidia script with acceleration
<gnomefreak> ikonia: envy is supported by us now
<ikonia> gnomefreak nah
<ikonia> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ikonia> gnomefreak: check the "use at your own risk"
<gnomefreak> recommened ways to install drivers are envy or jockey
<cypha> darkdeeper: can i use my currently installed vista for that, or will i have to reinstall a fresh one?
<alvinucsk> hi anyone know whats the IRC channel for php?
<ikonia> alvinucsk: ##php
<cypha> ##php
<fde> alvinucsk: umm... ##php?
<cypha> lol
<alvinucsk> ok thanks xD
<ikonia> gnomefreak: didn't need to use envy - the packagfed drivers should work on that card
<ikonia> alvinucsk: in future this chanel is not a directory service,
<cypha> lmao
<cypha> ikonia
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: back, stupid www died
<darkdeeper> shubbar, alot ofthing happen when u upgrade form 804 to 810.i cant get my wnic and gui working when i upgrade from 804 to 810.but frest install fix it up without me having to configur anything
<alvinucsk> aight sry
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: you got guest additions now?
<ironrose> no
<ironrose> i click and nothing happens
<gnomefreak> ikonia: envy installs our drivers now it doesnt use upstream drivers (atleast our packaage)
<lachlan__> Hello.  Anyone know of a way of doing magic signal processing things with the audio input/output? There's one for JACK in the repository, but I was hoping to do it for all of it---or will I have to hack the kernel?
<cypha> darkdeeper: do i need to install another copy of windows, or can i use the one that is already installed for either of those softwares you mentioned?
<ikonia> gnomefreak are you &100 - it want to nvidia.com a few days ago
<darkdeeper> cypha, nvr try to reuse the window one on virtualbox.but mine working fine with fresh install
<ikonia> %100
<cypha> ok
<cypha> i don't have a windows disk
<cypha> unfortunately
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: you need those guest additions for sound
<shubbar> darkdeeper, fresh install mean loosing all your configuration and settings
<ikonia> gnomefreak: ignore my typing that should be "are you %100 sure, as it went to nvidia.com a few days ago for my test"
<cypha> shubbar: is there another option?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: it shouldnt os i got my info from X devs ona bug report i posted about nvidia drivers
<ironrose> how do i get that working?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i know what it was :)
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I propose a test.
<darkdeeper> cypha, virtualbox got will provide difrent driver from ur original driver.. if i was correct.reuse ur windows on vbox or vmware will coss BSOD
<woelfz> hello there, I need some help, after upgrading to 8.10 my KDE taskbar does not appear
<cypha> k
<smooki> what guys do you think it the best gnome or kde ?
<cypha> so i have no way of doing this easily
<cypha> i don't have a windows disk
<ardchoille> woelfz: ask in #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: please put my name at the start of your text if its aimed at me
<cypha> i guess i'm gonna load my windows partition
<loca|host> darkdeeper, it freezes on install ...
<darkdeeper> shubbar, yup... tats would be correct... but most file that u configre can be save in a difrent partition.
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: http://seogadget.co.uk/how-to-install-virtualbox-guest-additions/
<cypha> which is better, vmware or virtualbox?
<ardchoille> smooki: do you realy think you'll get an unbiased answer in this channel? ;)
<cypha> darkdeeper,
<ironrose> ActionParsnip: k, hold on.
<loca|host> darkbishop, i need to install the 8.10 without the graphical mode
<AuDaX> smooki: gnome easily
<woelfz> @ardchoille: done but there no one responding
<fde> smooki: gnome has more polish
<bagus> haloo...I'm newbie..from Indonesia
<shubbar> ikonia, Hardware Drivers says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i cant test it. im not on Intrepid and cant afford to change anything to this system due to it running JJ if i do than bug reports cant be posted (with JJ it should break just fine on its own
<ardchoille> woelfz: well this channel is for Ubuntu, for the best help with Kubuntu, you need to be patient and ask in there
<AuDaX> smooki: kde is really slow on old hardware (like mine)
<Frogzoo> cypha: vmware is pretty solid
<cypha> k, cool
<smooki> k
<cypha> sudo apt-get install vmware ?
<darkdeeper> cypha, honestly i nvr try vmware. just use vbox.so i cant tell u which one is batter.so u need to ask other opinion on this
<woelfz> @ardchoille kk
<cypha> thanks darkdeeper
<loca|host> is there anyway to do it ?
<smooki> I know this is big, but I'd like to get some subjective opinion :)
<ardchoille> cypha: apt-cache search -n vmware
<nite_johnboy> Is there a shell script I can run to shutdown my computer in 1 hour or so ? ?
<cypha> cool, thanks ardchoille
<ironrose> ActionParsnip: that link is useless because the first step does not work
<Frogzoo> nite_johnboy: man shutdown
<ardchoille> yw
<darkdeeper> loca|host,its is posible ur linux dont support this version?
<cypha> vmware display driver
<cypha> xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<ardchoille> cypha: you on Intrepid?
<nite_johnboy> Frogzoo: will look it up - thx
<cypha> hardy
<linux_trojan> the synaptic touchpad on the dell laptop doesnt seem to work very well in linux, anyone know how to disable it?
<lamben> Hi everybody, is there anyone that can help me with nVidia drivers installation? (dkms apparently unable to make modules)
<ardchoille> oh, I don't know if it's in Hardy repos
<cypha> sucks
<Frogzoo> linux_trojan: you want the touchpad to turn off while typing?
<cypha> anyone know how i can easily get vmware on hardy?
<bagus> bejo
<darkdeeper> loca|host, what version are u trying tu instal??
<gnomefreak> ubottu: info xserver-xorg-video-vmware hardy
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-vmware (source: xserver-xorg-video-vmware): X.Org X server -- VMware display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:10.15.2-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-vmware (source: xserver-xorg-video-vmware): X.Org X server -- VMware display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:10.15.2-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-vmware (source: xserver-xorg-video-vmware): X.Org X server -- VMware display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:10.15.2-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 128 kB
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux_trojan> Frogzoo: yea, thats right, how do I turn it off?
<gnomefreak> that shouldnt happen
<ardchoille> !info vmware Hardy
<ubottu> Package vmware does not exist in hardy
<loca|host> darkdeeper, its a new laptop i've just bought, i've succeeded installing 7.10 and 8.04 but both didnt get into my ethernet cards (wifi and wired) so i can do nothing ... when trying to install the 8.10, it freezes on the desktop, the mouse cursor began blinking and i have no keyboard .... its a new Toshiba P300 1El laptop
<AuDaX> smooki: you could always install both, and trry them out
<linux_trojan> ubottu: I am not sure that any distro comes with vmware
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linux_trojan> Frogzoo: you know how to turn it off?
<Frogzoo> linux_trojan: try this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/22/install-virtualbox-2-guest-additions-in-ubuntu/
<Frogzoo> works a charm
<linux_trojan> what is wrong iwth that silly synaptic pad anyway?
<darkdeeper> loca|host, can u check the CD for defact?
<loca|host> darkdeeper, sure ..
<etfb> cypha: Just go to the VMWare site and install VMWare Server.  It's free-as-in-beer and perfectly usable on Hardy and everywhere else.
<xyz_> how to convert bin/toc files to iso?
<B|ackPanther> just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10  but now the windows cannot be moved and some do not open up with "minimize maximize close" buttons.Tried metacity --replace but everything freezes if i do that.Is there a quick fix for this ?
<darkdeeper> loca|host, just incase if the CD is defact..just in case rite...no harm checking
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831893
<ardchoille> B|ackPanther: you have an nvidia 5 or 6 series vid card?
<linux_trojan> I wish some of the distros would add VMware to their package list
<nite_johnboy> Frogzoo: Looks like my script would be " sudo shutdown -h " and at the end I would have " hh:mm " for hours and minutes I want it to wait - This look about right ?
<ActionParsnip1> B|ackPanther: you on an nvidia driver running compiz per chance?
<loca|host> darkdeeper, "Checking integrity, this may take some time"
<loca|host> :)
<B|ackPanther> ardchoille, no , i have compiz running
<ardchoille> B|ackPanther: you have an nvidia 5 or 6 series vid card?
<linux_trojan> the problem with VMware on Ubuntu is that you have to sign into VWware as ROOT and there is no root on ubuntu
<darkdeeper> loca|host, then we all be here doing nothing else
<lamben> Please, does anyone knows how to install nVidia driver in ubuntu 8.10? (dkms error on boot)
<B|ackPanther> ardchoille, no , i dont have a nvidia 5 or 6
<ActionParsnip1> B|ackPanther: do you have an nvidia?
<ardchoille> ok, was gona say there's a fix for that with nvidia
<bazhang> linux_trojan, use sudo not root
<bazhang> lamben, use hardware drivers
<loca|host> darkdeeper, what a flavour ;)
<darkdeeper> lamben, if you download it then there is is a readme file in it.use the guide.
<linux_trojan> bazhang: you appearantly dont use VMware
<B|ackPanther> ActionParsnip1 i dont have nvidia.
<shubbar> i have a nvidia 6 card
<bazhang> linux_trojan, sure I do.
<bazhang> linux_trojan, using sudo
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, is there anybody who have an epson scanner on ubuntu? Maybe "Epson Perfection V10" ?
<linux_trojan> bazhang: you dont use server 2
<ironrose> ActionParsnip: still no help
<MetaMorfoziS> I just thinking on buying one, and i just want to know how it works under ubantoo
<darkdeeper> lamben, but u have to kill ur X first before u can install it tho."sudo service gdm stop"
<ardchoille> linux_trojan: there is indeed a root account in Ubuntu, it's locked, but it's there. we use sudo to elevate privileges
<m0niker> hello all
<MetaMorfoziS> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<bazhang> check hcl MetaMorfoziS
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<B|ackPanther> In 8.04 i did metacity --replace and it worked fine.
<lamben> balzhang: I tried, but it just exit without doing anything. At boot it says dkms error and that X is unable to find the nvidia modules for kernel
<MetaMorfoziS> thanks
<bazhang> lamben, which card
<cypha> etfb, gracias
<linux_trojan> ardchoille: yea I know, I actually created a root account just so I could use VMware server 2 more easily
<cypha> wow, vmware is the size of windows itself
<cypha> 538 megs
<loca|host> darkdeeper, errors found in 1 files! ok i'll be burning :D again ...
<cypha> wow
<lamben> bazhang geforce 6200
<bazhang> lamben, check the release notes
<darkdeeper> loca|host, c.. no harm in checking your CD.. its may save u alot of time...
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<MetaMorfoziS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersEpson near noth perfection is ok, but V10 is not in the list
<st3ph> i played with my wifi now i cant connect to wireless lan anymore
<ardchoille> linux_trojan: you "created" a root accont? Nice trick
<darkdeeper> lamben, u didnt find any readme on the installation tar file?
<linux_trojan> no, you just type "sudo passwd"
<linux_trojan> and that creates the passwd for root
<darkdeeper> linux_trojan; u need to create root account???y.. there already here.
<ardchoille> linux_trojan: that is neither supported nor necessary, sudo does anything you need.
<bazhang> dont need root ever linux_trojan
<bazhang> please dont suggest that here linux_trojan
<lamben> darkdeeper: wich installation tar file? O:o
<darkdeeper> linux_trojan; use sudo to do everything.. its batter.
<bazhang> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<linux_trojan> ardchoille: like I was saying, VMware server 2 requires you log in as root
<ironrose> I'm having trouble installing guest additions on virtualbox. Can someone help?
<darkdeeper> lamben, u said u download the driver from nvidia.its will dl to you in tar file.inside its a readme file.
<ikonia> darkdeeper it doesn't download a tar file
<linux_trojan> I dont see whats wrong with a root password
<Elmnas> hi guys
<linux_trojan> all the distros have one
<ikonia> darkdeeper: it downloads a .run or .pkg file depending on the version
<ikonia> darkdeeper: they are binary files that can't be uncompressed
<bazhang> linux_trojan, not ubuntu; it is disabled and again, please dont suggest it here.
<ardchoille> linux_trojan: everyone knows you have a root account and we can sit here all day trying to brute force it, can't do that if root is locked.
<darkdeeper> ikonia, i got tar file...
<ikonia> darkdeeper: for nvidia drivers ?
<darkdeeper> yup
<linux_trojan> lol you guys dont  make any sense
<lamben> darkdeeper: I didn't say that... maybe you are confusing me with someone else. I just tried with the built-in driver installer of ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> darkdeeper: verifying.....
<darkdeeper> hmmm
<darkdeeper> ikonia, maybe i was wrong.sorry eveyone.
<ikonia> darkdeeper nope - .run file
<darkdeeper> ikonia, yup.. its .run... i was wrong
<ikonia> darkdeeper easy mistake to make
<ironrose> Can someone help me install guest additions on vbox??
<agnodyki> is there there a deb package creating community?
<shubbar> is geforce 6200 a legacy chipset?
<darkdeeper> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ikonia> shubbar: shouldn't be
<darkdeeper> dont think so.. what ami thinking
<ironrose> Can someone help me install guest additions on vbox??
<bill__> Does anyone know the fix for when you installed pulseaudio 7 and it deleted /usr/bin/pulse-session?
<ikonia> ironrose: stop askign every 15 seconds, be aware there is also the #vbox channel if no-one can help in here
<bazhang> ironrose, where are you installing them from
<agnodyki> darkdeeper:  it was not asking a general help on deb. but how to package
<bazhang> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ironrose> ikonia: been there, no one responds to anything
<ikonia> agnodyki: have you read teh motu docs on https://help.ubuntu.com
<lamben> I checked the release notes but my system shouldn't be affected by the declared problems...
<ikonia> ironrose: they do, they are quite helpful
<darkdeeper> agnodyki, in sure there one.someone ask regarding this matter earlier.if u not lazy.u can go and have a look at the log
<sternocera> Hello. Could someone suggest a way in which I could prevent X.org/xfce from starting in xubuntu, and not have to login with mingetty? It's for an embedded system
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/13/installing-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-guests-in-virtualbox/
<filthpig> can I safely remove pulse audio? It causes some MAJOR sound delays in Skype.. I just want alsa...
<agnodyki>  ikonia: i will look into this lik
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip1, i was just about to ost the same link :) love google
<HellB0y> Hi :)
<agnodyki> darkdeeper: but i just logged now
<ActionParsnip1> Bodsda: i prefer ask.com
<darkdeeper> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bill__> I'm experiencing bug #221038, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/221038, but there's no fix posted for it
<Bodsda> filthpig, yep -- alsa will take over iirc
<darkdeeper> !log | agnodyki
<ubottu> agnodyki: please see above
<bill__> it says to reinstall ubuntu-desktop but doesn't explain how
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip1, meh, i dont like its new layout, way too commercial for my liking
<agnodyki> darkdeeper:  thanks
<bill__> i did a apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop and then did a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but it didn't help
<agnodyki> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<a1len> Does anyone know how I'd change the permissions for a directory?
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone please help me I have a eeepc and running kde on ubuntu eee but the windows are way to big please help me look here http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/8093/lolpi6.jpgv
<darkdeeper> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ardchoille> bill__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<bill__> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: sudo chown -R <user> /path/to/folder <-will change owner for folder and all subfiles and subfolders
<bazhang> ironrose, did you follow the link given you? please keep it in channel thanks
<a1len> ActionParsnip1: Thanks.
<bill__> ardchoille: /usr/bin/pulse-session is still missing
<Bodsda> darkdeeper, I'm happy you find the bot so useful but could you please either direct it to someone in particular '!command | someone' or pm them with it '!command > someone' :)
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: watch where you execute from
<platius> shubbar;  non-legacy list http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: it will change the owner of ALL subthings from where you specify
<darkdeeper> Bodsda, yeahhhh well.. im just trying it for my self
<eXp`iRc|5893> ciao
<eXp`iRc|5893> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<darkdeeper> Bodsda, gomen
<Elmnas> can someone please help me to change the size on my windows ?
<bazhang> !it | eXp`iRc|5893
<ubottu> eXp`iRc|5893: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Bodsda> darkdeeper, gomen?
<ironrose> bazhang: NONE of the links given to me in this channel are helpful because when i clck "Install Guest Additions" nothing happens. And yes, I have umounted the CDROM.
<darkdeeper> Bodsda, its sorry in japan
<bazhang> ironrose, what is the guest and what is the host
<a1len> ActionParsnip1: I'm just trying to set up a subsystem for email, so I just want ownership of the mail folder the default spoolfile that fetchmail uses... but after I did that command... it tells me the owner's still root.
<blankthemuffin> How do I make a addition to the $PATH variable stick?
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: what command are you running?
<eXp`iRc|5893> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<darkdeeper> Elmnas, u rean resolution?
<Bodsda> darkdeeper, oh :) no need to apologize, just keepin the channel readable -- you can play with the bot in a pm aswell
<ironrose> bazhang: Guest is Windows XP Host: Ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: try gksudo virtualbox (?)
<bazhang> eXp`iRc|5893, /join #ubuntu-it
<a1len> chown -R allen /var/mail
<a1len> ActionParsnip1: ^
<filthpig> Bodsda, yeah but when I try to uninstall the pulse audio packs, synaptic wants to remove the entire ubuntu-desktop too :(
<Bodsda> filthpig, really.. hmm gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: you could try: chmod 755 /var/mail as well
<bill__> okay i just want to go back to pulseaudio5 because 7 isn't working for me
<ActionParsnip1> chmod -R that is
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package filthpig nothing to worry about
<ironrose> ActionParsnip:
<ironrose> ironrose@dulcet:~$ gksudo virtualbox
<ironrose> (gksudo:20456): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<ironrose> then it prompts me for password, then nothing happens
<FloodBot2> ironrose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a1len> ActionParsnip1: Sweet... that worked. Thanks a lot mate!
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: cool
<Bodsda> filthpig, it shouldnt do -- sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio only removes 1 package on my machine, but as bazhang says, its not a problem
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: then you need to look into why you cant install guest additions
<sternocera> Hello. Could someone suggest a way in which I could prevent X.org/xfce from starting in xubuntu, and not have to login with mingetty? It's for an embedded system
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: try a reboot
<ironrose> ActionParsnip: of Ubuntu?
<bill__> i gotta go change diapers
<bill__> afk
<bill__> my daughter's that is
<ferronica> i am using Creative sound blaster audigy value, on ubuntu 8.10 gnome there is no sound coming from speakers!
<filthpig> bazhang, but won't the meta pack drag everything down with it?
<bazhang> ferronica, open terminal and type alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<bazhang> filthpig, no
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> ferronica: search in google
<ActionParsnip1> ironrose: yeah
<ironrose> k brb
<erUSUL> sternocera: sudo update-rc.d -f xdm remove (if it is xdm the login manager)
<ferronica> pulse audio = nothing muted
<filthpig> k, I'll try it out later on. In a call right now. Thanks for the help
<bazhang> ferronica, did you type alsamixer
<ferronica> bazhang: nothing muted
<sternocera> erUSUL: I don't want to loose xfce altogether
<ferronica> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> then set to alsa in sound prefs ferronica
<John25> Hello , can someone recommend me on good tool/software for recover files from ntfs filesystem (for ubuntu) ?
<bazhang> not autodetect ferronica
<erUSUL> sternocera: that only disables the login manager and X server on boot yopu can enble them again → sudo update-rc.d xdm defaults
<ferronica> bazhang: from preferences - sound?
<sternocera> erUSUL: I see, great. Will I have to login?
<erUSUL> John25: photorec from testdisk??
<bazhang> ferronica, sound prefs yes
<darkdeeper> John25, pm me if you fine something like tat. would help me so much
<KazaLite> how can i remove hyperlink in open office writer document? i dont want my email address to be a hyperlink, but as soon as i type my email address, it becomes a hyperlink
<[eXception]> how do I use apt-get?
<bazhang> [eXception], sudo apt-get install packagename
<[eXception]> apt-get install postgresql does not work
<darkdeeper> sudo apt-get install <softwarename>
<bazhang> [eXception], and sudo apt-get remove packagename
<darkdeeper> !info postgresql
<bazhang> [eXception], those are the basics
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-8.3): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.4-2.2 (intrepid), package size 213 kB, installed size 252 kB
<[eXception]> ok thx
<bazhang> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bazhang> read that link [eXception] ^^
<[eXception]> how do I find out what the name of the package is?
<bazhang> apt-cache search [eXception]
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> ferronica: maybe you should just put 1 more line of code in the alsa
<[eXception]> ok thx
<bazhang> ie apt-cache search flash
<ardchoille> I remember playing a couple of games a long time ago, called Myst and Riven. Do the Intrepid repos have any similar games?
<steveccc> hi all - is there a way to get ubuntu to smooth the fonts displayed onscreen like a mac does so that they look much improved
<rblst> !games | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<[eXception]> bazhang: unable to lock administration directory
<Frogzoo> steveccc: sys -> pref -> fonts -> sub pixel
<khoder> hello all
<ferronica> bazhang: already sets to Alsa
<ferronica> <Try_Hard_Go_Pro> what?
<bazhang> [eXception], make sure nothing else is open like add /remove or synaptic then try again
<ardchoille> [eXception]: close any other package managers
<Frogzoo> steveccc: sys -> pref -> appearance -> fonts -> sub pixel
<ferronica> <Try_Hard_Go_Pro> what code??
<Sinister> anyone know of a program that searches for prime numbers ?
<bazhang> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, that is not helpful
<DPG> google
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> ferronica:
<darkdeeper> program for prime number????c or c++
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> ferronica: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<steveccc> frogzoo: thanks
<ardchoille> rblst: Thank you
<bazhang> !info pyzzle
<ubottu> Package pyzzle does not exist in intrepid
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> ferronica add this to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<khoder> anyone can help ? I downloaded a file from amule and I do'nt know how to find it in the computer
<Elmnas> js
<SlimeyPete> it'll be in ~/.amule/
<SlimeyPete> I think
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> khoder how long have been using ubuntu?
<bazhang> ardchoille, pyzzle is quite similar but not in repos, will work with intrepid and wine does myst very well
<khoder> yes but what is the tree?
<DPG> is there crossover for ubumtu?
<bazhang> DPG, yes
<khoder> no sorry I just begin to use ubuntu
<ironrose> bazhang: I'm still having problems with it.
<ardchoille> bazhang: Oh? Didn't know that, thanks
<darkdeeper> what is crossover
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> khoder: did you search the desktop
<darkdeeper> keep hearing it from this mronig
<bazhang> darkdeeper, similar to wine, cedega etc
<uffo> darkdeeper: i tried to add cdrom (ubuntu 8.10 cd) and it shows failed to fetch cdrom
<khoder> yes
<ferronica> <Try_Hard_Go_Pro> i tried nothing happend :(
<DPG> how, where can i get it?
<bazhang> DPG, it is payware
<DPG> o.o
<khoder> I don't know how to find amule
<darkdeeper> then use wine
<bazhang> khoder, did you install it
<DPG> wine?
<bazhang> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<khoder> yes it is
<dev_> hi, I want to copy a directory to remote machine along with special files and links
<DPG> ty
<bazhang> DPG, check the appdb for your windows game
<dev_> how can I do that please tell me
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<steveccc> frogzoo: i have just enabled that but it doesnt change the font much - is that the only method?
<darkdeeper> uffo, if u fresh install.then ur 810 cd would already be add.just tick on it.
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> ferronica: did you reboot
<cypha> i have terrible news:
<cypha> None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Server is suitable for your
<cypha> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<cypha> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]
<cypha> Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.
<cypha> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "4.2.3", while you are trying to use
<FloodBot2> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypha> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.4". This configuration is not recommended and
<uffo> darkdeeper: no it is not in, how i can re add this, synaptic shows error with add cd rom or when i selected offical cd from repo selector.
<DPG> is there any torrents to get free, full version of xandros?
<mardy_> what is that
<bazhang> cypha dont paste here
<Frogzoo> steveccc: mebbe try a better font..
<bazhang> cypha use paste,ubuntu.com
<rdz> hi all. how save is it to resize a hfs+ partition with gparted (from ubuntu live cd)? is increasing the partitioin safer than shrinking?
<ardchoille> Whoa, flightgear is in the repos :D
<cypha> bazhang, what should i do?
<bazhang> dpg no
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com cypha
<cypha> it is saying that vmware module isn't suitable for my running kernel (i guess hardy)
<bazhang> then install the right kernel cypha
<mardy_> can i get usb web cam
<cypha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74733/
<cypha> bazhang, i'm not sure what that means
<cypha> i thought hardy was my kernel?
<bazhang> cypha, check in synaptic package manager
<steveccc> frogzoo: isnt there a package for windows fonts such as verdana and arial somewhere?
<cypha> search kernel?
<cypha> it's saying i have the newer kernel though
<dev_> I am having very low disk space on one hard disk and I want to copy a directory having size 4 gb
<DPG> do i use gparted to format my usb?
<ardchoille> cypha: you guess? open a terminal and type:  lsb_release -a | grep -i codename
<mardy_> my web cam is not working properly
<dev_> so how can I do that?
<dev_> hi, I want to copy a directory to remote machine along with special files and links
<Frogzoo> steveccc: msttcorefonts
<cypha> ardchoille, i have hardy
<bazhang> cypha, no search for vmware
<steveccc> frogzoo: thanks
<cypha> vmware isn't in the hardy package manager
<cypha> or whatever
<cypha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74733/
<bazhang> apt-cache search vmware cypha
<cypha> most of vmware installed
<cypha> in this last part about compiling a module, it didn't finish
<darkdeeper> cypha, cant help u on vmware.should try on vbox tho
<DPG> what do i use to format my usb stick?
<cypha> because i chose nott o use the newer compiler i think
<bazhang> cypha, what does uname -r say
<cypha> 2.6.24-21-generic
<bazhang> cypha, are you fully up to date
<darkdeeper> cypha, old kernal...?
<cypha> except for like 16 things that won't install
<cypha> i haven't been on hardy in at least a month
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> darkdeeper: ot bg li si we
<darkdeeper> cypha, i mean really2 old kernal...
<bazhang> vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22-14  is what apt-cache search vmware reveals for me cypha
<darkdeeper> !ch | Try_Hard_Go_Pro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<cypha> bazhang, u have hardy?
<darkdeeper> !cn | Try_Hard_Go_Pro
<ubottu> Try_Hard_Go_Pro: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> cypha, no
<chaostos> hi all O_O
<sternocera> Hello. if I sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove , and boot my system, it gets bricked - I guess the intelfb kernel module, listed in /etc/modules never loads. When I boot the recovery mode, and "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults", I'm good to go again, but X loads, which I don't want. I usually never see dmesg messages when booting, since I installed the framebuffer driver. What should I do to stop my window manager starting with xubunut, while still having t
<abe3k> I'm sick of pulse audio
<cypha> so how do i use the exact same compiler as the one that my kernel was built with?
<cypha> bazhang
<abe3k> how do I remove a package without removing ones that depend on it ?
<bazhang> cypha, any special reason to use vmware over vbox
<cypha> i hear it's good
<bazhang> abe3k, ubuntu-desktop?
<abe3k> bazhang : yeah , remove pulse audio and leave the desktop
<bazhang> abe3k, is that the package name?
<abe3k> bazhang : pulseaudio
<bazhang> abe3k, the other one
<bazhang> abe3k, the one it depends on you mentioned
<abe3k> bazhang : yes ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> abe3k, you can safely remove that ; its only a metapackage
<chaostos> hi guys...is it possible to add nice Icon to XChat Gnome IRC in Applications--Internet ?? and any other programs...\changing Icons etc.
<abe3k> bazhang : I tried it before then got a bunch of errors popping up
<loller> should i wait for upgrade from update manager or to download and upgrade my 8.04
<bazhang> abe3k, what errors exactly
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com if more than one line abe3k
<abe3k> bazhang : hmmmm , something todo with xsessions if I remember
<abe3k> bazhang : is there any log for that sort of stuff ?
<loller> anyone?
<bazhang> loller, you are on gutsy now?
<cypha> bazhang, and this is what i get when i try updating: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74739/
<bazhang> !upgrade | loller
<ubottu> loller: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<abe3k> bazhang : the errors just forced me back to the login screen
<alexander> Hello! Can I switch to verbose output while booting ubuntu? Usually the splash screen shows nothing but a progress bar. Is there some key that switches to the verbose mode? (I know, you can remove 'quiet' from the boot options, but the question is, how to switch later.)
<abe3k> bazhang : I don't remember the exact error massages , can I find it in a log or somewhere ?
<bazhang> cypha, please paste.ubuntu.com with /etc/apt/sources.list
<bill__> Does anyone know how to fix the /usr/bin/pulse-session problem that occurs with pulse7?  I've tried reinstalling pulseaudio and ubuntu-desktop.  Any other suggestions?
<cypha> bazhang, how do i open it again?
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list then paste.ubuntu.com with that cypha
<FiloSottile> hi, i am running a persistent usb version created with the 8.10 tool
<FiloSottile> when it starts, "live user" is automatic logged in, and then i must change it
<bazhang> abe3k, that is a strange error
<FiloSottile> how can i set ubuntu to log in another user at start?
<abe3k> bazhang : I'll remove it again and take snapshots with my phone ><
<bazhang> abe3k, why not just alsa and leave pulse in place
<bazhang> use alsa
<abe3k> bazhang : I have to killall pulseaudio eachtime I login
<bazhang> abe3k, set in sound prefs
<cypha> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74740/
<abe3k> bazhang : sound prefs is already on alsa
<abe3k> bazhang : I'll be right back
<bazhang> cypha, do you get errors with sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<loller> if i upgrade my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 will vmware work ?
<alexander> Hello! Can I switch to verbose output while booting ubuntu? Usually the splash screen shows nothing but a progress bar. Is there some key that switches to the verbose mode? (I know, you can remove 'quiet' from the boot options, but the question is, how to switch later.)
<bazhang> loller, you have lots of saved virtual machines?
<alexander> Any answer? Impossible?
<loller> bazhang only 2
<cypha> bazhang, i think this is working
<bazhang> loller, you need to use usb or not
<bazhang> in the vm loller
<cypha> bazhang, can i see if that kernel updated to 4.2.4?
<cypha> or the gcc version
<cypha> whatever that is
<loller> bazhang what kernel is using 8.10
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.7.11 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Boulevardie> anyone know what may be causing the fact that whenever I try to update I'm told to 'dpkg --configure --a' some problem?
<bazhang> Boulevardie, run that command with sudo
<TeraX> hello
<cypha> shoot, system restart required, i'll brb bazhang
<at-> hi there
<wers> if I burn a .avi on a cd, will dvd players read it?
<Boulevardie> bazhang: then what?
<bazhang> Boulevardie, see if that fixes it
<at-> could anyone help with a weird php/libgd problem?
<jrib> at-: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Boulevardie> bazhang: nope
<at-> well... simply put -- gd doesn't find the font files
<bazhang> Boulevardie, that is the entirety of the error?
<bazhang> wers no
<bazhang> wers try devede
<Boulevardie> bazhang: well I'd consider not being able to update your computer a fairly bad sort of a problem
<bazhang> Boulevardie, indeed; what is the entire error
<iamelite> Hello everyone. IS there any tweaks to flash lag in firefox, or another browser i should use for better performance?
<bazhang> iamelite, install ff plugin flashblock
<wers> bazhang, thanks :)
<Boulevardie> bazhang: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<bill__> what's the way to search for what package provides /usr/bin/pulse-session?
<bazhang> Boulevardie, please paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<iamelite> bazhang im more refering to improving the performance of the flash video, not blocking it out
<BlueEagle> I am trying to get fail2ban to log with a timestamp that conforms to what the other logs have, but I'm at loss for how to do so. Any help would be appreciated.
<Boulevardie> bazhang: ok, sorry... But sources.list?
<bazhang> iamelite, I understand; flashblock lets you watch it at your leisure and blocks other flash on the page rendering the one you are watching swifter
<bazhang> Boulevardie, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Boulevardie> bazhang: ah, ok
<bazhang> Boulevardie, I have to step away for a moment; others can help or I will do so when I return
<Boulevardie> bazhang: ok
<bustaplz> I'm dual-booting Hardy and XP, I just rebooted from XP and when I selected XP from my GRUB menu it asked to continue with drive write. I did, and now I get NTLDR is missing error. What happened?
<SOURdiesel> i read that if using an ssd drive it's recomended to delete the swap partition.  is this true?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install xchat
<Acedip> i have ubuntu 8.10 and wanna dual boot mandriva 20009, should i make mandriva's entry in  ubuntu GRUB or mandriva will get the other OS
<pawan> and google earth
<chaostos> I got xchat installed right now...simple go to Applications---Add/Remove
<zeeeee> hi, my computer is not playing any sounds... it was working before.  things like pasuspender now complain "Connection refused."  what's going on?  how do i get things back to normal?
<allan> has anyone succesfully installed jabberd2-mysql?
<chaostos> and search for Xchat inthere ---install
<allan> because it looks to me very much like this stuff has too many problems to actually work
<ardchoille> pawan: you should have xchat already if you're using Ubuntu and googleearth is in the repos
<sdfsd> is there any alternative for itunes in linux?
<ChrisBookwood> Hello, how do i mount an .nrg file?
<Paddy_EIRE> sdfsd, loads
<Paddy_EIRE> sdfsd, what specifically are you hoping for?
<Paddy_EIRE> !nrg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrg
<Paddy_EIRE> chris4585, that is a nero image I assume
<sdfsd> paddy_eire - for ipod nano
<Paddy_EIRE> sdfsd, I use banshee for my nano
<Paddy_EIRE> sdfsd, although there are a good number of alternatives
<SOURdiesel> i read that if using an ssd drive it's recomended to delete the swap partition.  is this true?
<pawan> where in repo
<mikevankuik> Hi I'm trying to build lighttpd 1.4.20 from the source :) but I want it to be build in a different folder then the one I downloaded and unpacked the thing... any clues on how to do that?
<jrib> mikevankuik: why are you building from source?  And why would you want to build it in a different folder?
<etfb> What's the state of speech recognition under Linux?  Is there anything yet that will let me speak into a microphone and see what the computer thinks I'm saying?
<chaostos> Guys is it possible to turn off the *nickname* has joined #ubuntu message ??? I cant see a chat xD
<Paddy_EIRE> chris4585, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html
<jrib> chaostos: depends on your client
<pawan> google earth
<chaostos> damn...i have xChat Gnome
<jrib> pawan: what about it?
<pawan> wanna install google earth
<mikevankuik> jrib: lighttpd 1.4.20 isn't yet in the respetory at leasy not acording to apt-get that's why and I want it to run in a different folder because now its in my src files folder :) not very clean
<jrib> !medibuntu | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Paddy_EIRE> !medibuntu | pawan
<Paddy_EIRE> hehe
<etfb> chaostos: Before I moved over to Kvirc, which lets you split the window so automatic messages go somewhere else, I had some success just changing the colour of the system messages to light grey.
<jrib> mikevankuik: why do you need 1.4.20 instead of 1.4
<jrib> mikevankuik: why do you need 1.4.20 instead of 1.4.19?  The folder you build it is not the same as the folder you install it to
<marcelo> ?quit
<mikevankuik> jrib: issues with 1.4.19 and php-cgi that seem to be fixed in 1.4.20 according to lighttpd website
<mikevankuik> jrib: so it should overwrite any old files that might have been overseen?
<jrib> mikevankuik: huh?
<jum> hello get this error message when I execute "fglrxinfo", "glxgears" => http://pastie.org/319571. How can I solve this issue?
<mikevankuik> jrib: I need to build it with the lua flag too for drupal
<jrib> mikevankuik: that's fine.  I don't understand what you mean by "files that are overseen"
<jrib> chaostos: right click on the channel name -> settings -> hide join/quit
<dido> hello.is there any software convert rm files to mp3
<mikevankuik> jrib: I just was wondering because I removed lighttpd 1.4.19 but it left some folders and a few conf files (nothing serieus at least if it overrides it or makes a notice that it didn't)
<jrib> mikevankuik: use "purge" instead of "remove"
<nucco> does anyone know of a local backup tool that encrypts data?
<mikevankuik> jrib: I used both statments :) but still some folders where not removed because there was still content in them (thank god I wouldn't want to lose my /var/www folder :P its priceless :P)
<jrib> mikevankuik: well what config are you referring to?
<mikevankuik> jrib: just the lighttpd.conf file
<mikevankuik> jrib: I've got a backup from it on my client pc
<jrib> mikevankuik: try and see what happens.  I guess a sane install would not overwrite that
<dido> hello.is there a software convert rm files to mp3
<[eXception]> hi
<neer> hi there
<mikevankuik> jrib: well I did but it didn't seem to be installed into /etc/init.d/  (thats why I was wondering if there was a way that I could force it into there)
<neer> can anyone tell me if I can install  tvu player or sopcast player in UBUNTU
<[eXception]> mount -t vboxsf srv /mnt/srv says:  /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mointing faild: protocol error
<jrib> mikevankuik: use the one from the ubuntu package.  That's something almost certainly created by the maintainer of the deb package
<neer> can  anyone tell me how to install sopcast player or TVU player in  ubuntu?
<dookdook> for the command-not-found stuff, i don't find a suggestions.db file anywhere...i assume its some extra suggestions on what programs i could install?  what is it?  and how can i get it?
<pawan> how to install google earth through terminal
<bazhang> pawan, enable the medibuntu repos
<dookdook> sorry, i should mention i don't find it in the /usr/share/command-not-found/ directory
<jrib> pawan: did you read what ubottu told you?
<mikevankuik> jrib: I did but they only give tou the 1.4.19 version not the 1.4.20 ... and thats the one I (1.4.19 was running on it right now but it sucked with php-cgi and the mod_magnet for some reason and I read somewhere that with 1.4.20 it would be resolved so that's why I'm trying to get 1.4.20 running. But i do want it in "the correct folder")
<pawan> i enabled
<Gobsheen> quick question - is 8.04 the latest liveCD version, or is there an 8.10 version - this is sorta vague or maybe just out of date - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<bazhang> pawan, then update sources and install
<jrib> dookdook: dpkg -L command-not-found-data | grep db
<pawan> how
<mikevankuik> gaintsura:  8.10 is out in live version
<bazhang> Gobsheen, there is one for intrepid also
<jrib> mikevankuik: I mean to use the init file from the ubuntu package
<dookdook> [/usr/share/command-not-found]$ dpkg -L command-not-found-data | grep db
<dookdook> /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/all-main.db
<dookdook> /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/all-multiverse.db
<dookdook> /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/all-restricted.db
<dookdook> /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/all-universe.db
<FloodBot2> dookdook: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dookdook> /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/i386-main.db
<bazhang> pawan, how what
<jrib> !compile > mikevankuik
<ubottu> mikevankuik, please see my private message
<bazhang> pawan, address someone and try to use more than a one word answer
<pawan> how to update repo
<jrib> mikevankuik: the folder you 'build' to is not the same as where you 'install' it to
<bazhang> !who | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mikevankuik> jrib: ok so the config makes sure stuff get in the right place!?
<kiru> hello
<jrib> mikevankuik: most ./configure scripts are setup to install to /usr/local/ by default.  You should check
<kiru> i cannot update from feisty to gutsy
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<dookdook> jrib, sorry bout the spam...heres a pasty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74755/
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | kiru
<ubottu> kiru: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dido> ubottu.how to convert rm files to mp3?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> dookdook: that's to answer your question
<kanhiya78> how to install .tgz file
<pawan> google earth
<kiru> apt-get dist-upgrade tells me that some packages have a wrong size
<jrib> kanhiya78: what are you trying to install exactly?
<ActionParsnip1> kanhiya78: whats the file name?
<bazhang> pawan, you were answered; address someone or you wont get help
<mikevankuik> jrib: ok tx I'll look at that first
<dookdook> jrib, thanks, but my question was why don't i have a suggestions.db file...i already knew i didn't have it in that directory (and now i know that there isn't another directory its hiding in)
<kiru> how can i find these packages with a correct size or how can i circumvent this problem?
<jrib> kiru: why would you run apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<ActionParsnip1> dido: http://www.usenet-forums.com/linux-general/95151-howto-convert-rm-mp3.html
<kiru> because i destroyed my root partition and i had only a 7.04 installation cd
<jrib> dookdook: why do you think you should have a suggestions.db file and not the db files you got with the command I gave you?
<jrib> !upgrade > kiru
<ubottu> kiru, please see my private message
<bazhang> kiru, get a more recent version and do a fresh install then
<kanhiya78> ActionParsnip1: the full name is i_cproc_p_11.0.069_ia32.tgz
<kiru> i dont have a cd burner and stuff
<kiru> only this old cd
<kanhiya78> ActionParsnip1: when i open it there are many files and folders
<jrib> kiru: yes, as bazhang said it would be better to get a recent release and just install that.  But in the future when you upgrade, don't use apt-get dist-upgrade, use the instructions ubottu gave
<jrib> kiru: find a friend that can burn you a cd or try:
<jrib> !install > kiru
<ubottu> kiru, please see my private message
<kiru> hm
<ActionParsnip1> kanhiya78: tar zxvf ./i_cproc_p_11.0.069_ia32.tgz
<kiru> a little bit frustrating what you are telling me
<dookdook> jrib, yes, i'm mistaken.  sorry, i'm looking at the commandnotfound utility and trying to figure out whats going on...obviously i'm not mis-interpreting something.  thanks
<jrib> kiru: what is that?
<ActionParsnip1> kanhiya78: that is a sourcecode archive, you will be compiling an application. What are you trying to achieve? maybe there is something in repos that will do that same job
<kanhiya78> ActionParsnip1: i want to do just basic programs of c language for practice at home
<kiru> jrib, i dont have the possibility to get an 8.10 cd
<ActionParsnip1> kanhiya78: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kanhiya78> i am very new to c
<jrib> kiru: did you read what ubottu sent you?  There are other ways to install
<kiru> so i wanna try to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and then to 8.04
<ActionParsnip1> kanhiya78: that will give you a c / c++ compiler
<kiru> jrib, of course
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade > ActionParsnip
<kanhiya78> how much large it's setup is
<jrib> kiru: it makes a lot more sense to do that rather than isntalling an old, unsupported version
<kiru> but apt-get install dist-upgrade doesnt work because some packages have a wrong size
<jrib> kiru: you're ignoring what I told you.  That's not how you upgrade anyway.
<bazhang> kiru, you need to change sources
<dido> hello.can anybody give me c book
<kanhiya78> ActionParsnip1: i mean to say how much of size it is?
<kiru> bazhang, so manually write gutsy instead of feisty in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Moose_Man> Hello , can some one point me in the correct direction, I cannot get the sound card on my T30 to work with Ubuntu - This is an awesome operating system _ I am a newbie so be kind please
<kiru> jrib, i dont wanna argue with you
<ActionParsnip1> kiru: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> !info build-essential | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<r_s___> does ubuntu has vmware by default ???
<bazhang> r_s___, no
<jbeitler> no ubuntu does not have vmware by default
<r_s___> bazhang> thx
<jbeitler> you have to man install unless you are using 7.10 then it will be in synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> !vmware | r_s___
<ubottu> r_s___: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<kanhiya78> ubottu: it is saying that 27 mb of disk space will be used
<Pici> !bot | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> kiru: then *listen*.  1) Your best course of action is to get a current cd.  Ask a friend or find a local linux user group or ubuntu loco that can help you.  2) Use an alternative install method that does not require you to burn a cd. 3) if 1 and 2 are impossible then upgrade properly as the link ubottu gave you explains
<ActionParsnip1> kanhiya78: then you can stop now or use 27Mb of space
<kiru> jrib, ok, sorry for disturbing
<r_s___> ok,, is there a free copy of vmware,, to use it on ubuntu ???
<Pici> r_s___: Read the link that ubottu gave you
<jbeitler> www.vmware.com
<bazhang> r_s___, use vbox, its in repos and easier to set up and use
<kanhiya78> ok it is better than intel compiler which will take 677 mb of space
<blip99> hi, anyone know if there are deb packges for wxPython2.3 ?   I can't seem to find the older version on the python website
<blip99> *wxpython
<r_s___> bazhang> is vbox free ?
<FiloSottile> hi, i created a usb boot pen with the ubuntu 8.10 tool
<ActionParsnip1> r_s___: yes its free, you just have to register to get a code (also free)
<bazhang> r_s___, yes
<jbeitler> yeah buy vbox does not have as much functionality as vmware
<jrib> kanhiya78: gcc is the standard on linux, yes
<kanhiya78> ok bye
<FiloSottile> i selected to store files in 1 gb on pen
<ActionParsnip1> !info virtualbox | r_s___
<ubottu> r_s___: Package virtualbox does not exist in intrepid
<bazhang> its -ose
<FiloSottile> now i want to resize it
<ActionParsnip1> !virtualbox | r_s___
<ubottu> r_s___: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<FiloSottile> because i need more free space on pen out of ubuntu
<FiloSottile> how can i do?
<PUNISHER> Good bye everybody
<blip99> what's a vox free vs non-free edition... somehow the non-free is also available for download ... were do we pay ?
<blip99> *vbox
<bazhang> blip99, one has usb support one does not, both are free
<jrib> blip99: it's non-free in the sense that the source is not available for some parts
<r_s___> and vBox is 100% compitable with ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: sudo apt-get clean
<bazhang> r_s___, yup
<ActionParsnip1> r_s___: yes its in repos
<FiloSottile> ActionParsnip1: ?
<jrib> !free | blip99
<ubottu> blip99: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<FiloSottile> ActionParsnip1: and the params?
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: it'll clear out old .debs you have installed using apt / synaptic / whatever
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: thats it
<jrib> kiru: you're not disturbing.  No need to apologize
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: sudo apt-get clean
<FiloSottile> ActionParsnip1: and then to set the new dimension?
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: then use df -h to see how much space you got left
<blip99> jrib: ah i see, i was thinking free vs commercial programs.   thanks
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: dimension?
<FiloSottile> ActionParsnip1: emh... size, sorry
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: that just clears out some old fluff
<FiloSottile> ActionParsnip1: you not understanded
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: you may also wanna check out the trash
<ActionParsnip1> !trash | FiloSottile
<ubottu> FiloSottile: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: please explain
<FiloSottile> ActionParsnip1: i have a pen boot
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: a usb stick with ubuntu on, ok
<FiloSottile> and creating it with ubuntu 8.10 tool
<FiloSottile> it asked me where store the configs and the files
<sternocera> Hello. When I boot xubuntu, I cannot see any splash screen or terminal, until I get to my window manager. What does my window manager do to initalise my intelfb device?
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: in your home directory
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: /home/<username>
<FiloSottile> i choose to store it on pen (persistent) in 1 gb size
<FiloSottile> so with windows i see that gb used
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: is this a windows app?
<FiloSottile> windows app?
<hischild> Hello. while watching video's using any video application, every few minutes the screen will freeze for a few seconds. VLC and Totem will both do this, as will any video format.
<kiru> hey fellows
<kiru> the upgrade does work from the root shell
<ActionParsnip1> FiloSottile: are you setting this up in windows or linux?
<kiru> it didnt from the upgrade manager
<FiloSottile> ubuntu
<chrisp> Good afternoon all
<Aciid> http://www.google.fi/search?hl=en&q=inurl%3AoHg5SJYRHA0&btnI=Google+Search
<ActionParsnip1> !usb | FiloSottile
<ubottu> FiloSottile: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chrisp> could someone help me with a cloning problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone| chrisp
<ubottu> chrisp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chrisp> sorry im out of irc practice, of course...
<hischild> Hello. while watching video's using any video application, every few minutes the screen will freeze for a few seconds. VLC and Totem will both do this, as will any video format.
<fosco_> hischild: dissable screensaver
<hischild> fosco_, it is disabled.
<fosco_> try changing video output then
<chrisp> have 5 Asus EEE desktops, have installed 1 and configured it perfectly, i tried cloning with ghost and it wouldnt work, (said creating ext2 partition then stopped after transferring 0 mb) then tried the dd and netcat option, the copy of the original machines works fine but eth0 is not working, its detected in /var/log/dmesg but doesent show in ifconfig and ifup eth0 gives an error (which ill retreive if you need it)
<hischild> fosco_, from what to what, and how
<fosco_> try xv and x11
<fosco_> gl and gl2 if you have accelerated graphics driver also
<hischild> fosco_, please type my name in front of replies. second, i have no idea what you're talkin about
<fosco_> hischild: execute gstreamer-properties and change video output there
<hischild> fosco_, does vlc also use gstreamer framework?
<fosco_> hischild: you can use mplayer for testing also
<fosco_> vlc has its own configuration
<hischild> fosco_, don't have mplayer around
<ActionParsnip1> mplayer is sweet
<chrisp> ubottu can you help?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can you help?
<chrisp> oh your a bot hehe
<chrisp> ubottu   clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<chrisp> ubottu ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<hischild> fosco_, i'll try it with the changed video output. If it fails, i'll be back sometime. If it works, you have my gratitude
<fosco_> hischild: i'll be here
<kim_> virtualbox can't find my usb's
<hischild> fosco_, thanks
<sceo> here's something weird.  since upgrading to ibex, it seems that the desktop can no longer be an "active window" -- so if I click on a file on the desktop, it highlights it, but it keeps, say, my buddy list as the active window.  when I click delete after highlighting the file, the keypress goes to my buddy list, not to the file on the desktop; is this by design??
<ActionParsnip1> kim_: have you enabled usb in the virtual box?
<kim_> ActionParsnipl: yes
<ActionParsnip1> kim_: id verify, power off the VM and check the settings for USB
<Moose_Man> any ideas on how to get audio working on IBM T30 laptop?
<wazir> hello all
<ActionParsnip1> Moose_Man: lspci will show you what hardware you have, you can then web search from there
<wazir> can someone help ? How can I find files downloaded from amule?
<xnv> wazir: Do you know the file name?
<wazir> yes
<xnv> wazir: find / -name "filename"
<ActionParsnip1> xnv: you can use sudo to supress silly "access denied" messages
<xnv> wazir: Probably better if you do... find / -name "filename" 2> /dev/null
<wazir> ok thanx I am going to try and be back
<xnv> ActionParsnip1: Or that too :-)
<ActionParsnip1> xnv: cheeky
<chrisp> can anyone help with this cloning issue im having (details are above)
<aplos> hi
<ActionParsnip1> chrisp: id create an image of it on som eremovable media, the use dd to copy the image to the other systems. This will also give you a good system for cloning new systems
<kim_> actionparsnipl: i have both options enabled
<B|ackPanther> Please how can i replace the "maximize minimize " buttons in my windows
<Dr_willis> B|ackPanther,  replace withj what?
<B|ackPanther> They are not there ?
<Dr_willis> B|ackPanther,  try alt-f2 and run the command 'metacity --replace' ?
<B|ackPanther> Dr_willis , that make the whole system freeze
<Dr_willis> B|ackPanther,  you got some deep issues then.  BRB....
<chrisp> ActionParsnip1  it worked fine but the network card isnt working properly, it comes up in dmesg but eth0 is not there
<chrisp> says no such device
<ActionParsnip1> chrisp: surely you want to clone a system that is fully configured....is the master system running ok?
<ActionParsnip1> chrisp: is the LAN enabled on the other systems in BIOS?
<B|ackPanther> it it possible to reset ubuntu to its default settings without erasing they data i have stored in the computer ?
<ghoi> hi everybody: does anyone knows a bash command to shut down vuze from bash?
<nutzer> hi
<Ohmu_> myCmd produces line upone line of output.  How to filter it on the fly, displaying only lines containing 'myText' ?
<fosco_> B|ackPanther: it depends on what do you want exactly to reset
<ActionParsnip1> B|ackPanther: rename all the .gconf .gome* folders and reboot
<ActionParsnip1> B|ackPanther: that will set all gnome settings to stock
<fosco_> Ohmu_: myCmd | grep myText
<nutzer> come you from germany
<B|ackPanther> fosco,just the system setting
<Pici> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fosco_> B|ackPanther: installed packages, program settings, system definitions.... what
<nutzer> hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi
<B|ackPanther> fosco,i would say have windows are handled
<B|ackPanther> *how
<Ohmu_> fosco_, that's stilll outputting everything!
<fosco_> Ohmu_: error output?
<loca|host> why i cant add a vpn connection on my network manager ? i can do with wireless and wired and adsl ...
<Ohmu_> fosco_, how to handle that?
<ActionParsnip1> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<fosco_> Ohmu_: not sure about the syntax, something as myCmd 2&> /dev/null
<B|ackPanther> ActionParsnip1, i dont have an idea where i would start renaming the gnome folders.
<fosco_> Ohmu_: read the man bash
<llain_> omg
<Ohmu_> fosco_, thx
<llain_> 1430 nicks, thats a lot :|
<ActionParsnip1> B|ackPanther: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<ActionParsnip1> B|ackPanther: only mv, do NOT rm
<HeMan> How can I send a gratious arp with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> B|ackPanther: if you mv, you can rollback
<llain_> HeMan: use snappy
<fograven> I went to try and use stellarium and it said that my system does not support Open GL when it worked before.... can anyone help
<HeMan> llain_: apt-cache search snappy gave nothing
<llain_> HeMan: and google ? snappy packet generator ?
<fograven> how did I lose OpenGL?
<fosco_> fograven: glxinfo |grep -i render
<fosco_> does it say Yes?
<llain_> HeMan: sorry, the correct name is 'scapy' not 'snappy'
 * llain_ bad memory llain_ ! bad memory!
<phlax> hi ive just installed ubuntu 8.1 on raid0 partitions using the alternate installer. It seems that grub has not been installed onto the mbr as it cannot find /boot/grub/stage1 and the box cant boot. Do the /boot or / partitions have to be on a non-raid0 partition to boot?
<HeMan> llain_: ah! the snappy packet generator was some kind of windows application...
<dashavoo> Quick question, in Intrepid, how do I get NetBeans IDE to use the GTK look and feel? I have uncommented the line in /etc/java-6-openjdk/swing.properties but it still looks like a java app
<dashavoo> ?
<llain_> dashavoo: use gedit x'D
<llain_> it rulz
<LjL> phlax: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Adding GRUB to 2nd drive
<phlax> LjL: thanx ill take a look
<dashavoo> llain_, I do most of my coding in vim at the moment, but I am considering using NetBeans for a couple of things
<crazyboy> alo
<LjL> phlax: even more detailed (but confusing) information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#Set Up the Bootloader for RAID
<danub> hey all
<crazyboy> #ubuntu
<moccuo> what do you guys think of this idea? a web app for chat, similar to IRC but with each user having an account to enable more social networking features to it. so you could join different groups (channels), and always be in these rooms when you login wherever you are. private messages would come in a certain "inbox" type thing. would be sort of a mix between IRC and Campfire. It might not appeal to the developer channel in IRC like free
<aska> Dzień dobry
<danub> having trouble with sound. I went to help.ubuntu.com for info on getting sound up and working with my acer aspire 1 but it didn't get me fixed
<LjL> !pl | aska
<ubottu> aska: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dekkong> Hello I'm setting up 2 monitors for my computer. when I try to save the settings with NVIDIA X server Settings I get this error Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup. Is this a permission problem?
<danub> anyone have any links on getting sound going?
<LjL> moccuo, this is a support channel only, please expose your idea in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dashavoo> danub: do you get no sound atall?
<LjL> danub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#AUDIO:
<danub> yeah i went there.... didn't help
<danub> i get half a sound when the system starts up
<J3ff> lj
<J3ff> oir
<danub> after that, nothing
<J3ff> er
<J3ff> t
<J3ff> e
<FloodBot2> J3ff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> J3ff: please don't do that
<danub> amarok/dragon player/rythombox produce no sound at all
<llain_> dekkong: maybe ... which are the permissions from that file ?
<ActionParsnip1> danub: have you tried changing to ALSA?
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | danub
<ubottu> danub: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<danub> ActionParsnip1: according to the link posted above about the audio on an acer aspire 1, is has me use alsa with modprobe.
 * Mimi asks: Does anyone know how to make firefox NOT reload the pages when I open the browser?  "Work offline" only makes it NOT display any pages. I'd like to go offline and read my ... ~90 open tabs :P Thank you <3 <3 <3
<dekkong> llain_: well I think I think I have to be sudo to change the x server but it does not ever ask me for my password even though it's in the administrating menu
<deuterium> sorry, but what processor are ubuntu 7.x/8.x alternate binaries optimized for? i386, i586, i686?
<Mimi> deuterium, i386 sadly
<fosco_> deuterium: i686
<sleepy_cat_> how to update on the Ubuntu Terminal
<dekkong> llain_: I can change the resolution and stuff in there but i cant save it to the x-configuration file
<deuterium> fosco_, Mimi: which now?
<sleepy_cat_> i want to updat curl from 7.10 to 7.19
<Mimi> deuterium,  oops double checked, it's i686 indeed:D Yay!
<sleepy_cat_> xan u help me out with the code on the terminal
<dekkong> llain_: I would like to have it saved because now i have to change it back everyime I log off
<llain_> dekkong: try in a terminal sudo nvidia-settings
<sleepy_cat_> get apt-install curl
<sleepy_cat_> didnt work
<dekkong> llain_: yeah thx
<llain_> to run the nvidia soft with admin permissions, it should let u write the file
<deuterium> Mimi: ok, that's bad luck for me.. i need i586 the most :/
<danub> ActionParsnip1: you wouldn't happen to know hot to get there under the kde would you?
<Mimi> sleepy_cat, what error did it give
<sternocera_> Hello. I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.1, but xubuntu's update manager doesn't give me the option. furthermore, apt-get upgrade doesn't work.
<danub> i click on the volume control and there is no way of changing the type to alsa
<Pici> sleepy_cat_: curl 7.19 is not in any of the Ubuntu repositories, for any release.
<dekkong> llain_: yeah that worked thx alot :) I had forgot that it was nvidia-settings I tried sudo nvidia X server Settings earlier :) but thx alot :)
<Mimi> deuterium, I think there's still a lot of i386 distros out there, thankfully :D
<tta> sternocera, use "update-manager -c" to upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> danub: system settings -> sound maybe
<Pici> sleepy_cat_: What version of Ubuntu are you running? I see that the lowest version in any supported release is 7.15
<phrostbite> Is there a defrag thing for this like windows or does it not need it?
<Mimi> sternocera, I *highly* recommend doing a fresh install, instead of upgrading. ask anyone :P You'll probably get problems if you just upgrade
<deuterium> Mimi, fosco_: i wanted to install ubunto on a via eden c3 box.. via c3 are i686, but only almost.. doesn't support some of the i686 opcodes, sadly
<Pici> !defrag | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Mimi> phrostbite, no, it does not need it, Linux stores data much better (no offense meant to windows)
<phrostbite> Sweet thank you guys for your fast responses
<thiebaude> danub: yup, open sound from the menu
<Mimi> sure beats waiting 2 hours for defrag utility to finish lol
<fosco_> deuterium: all ubuntu pakcges are i686, maybe another distribution...
<thiebaude> hi action
<Mimi> knoppix? :3
<deuterium> Mimi, fosco_: i just wonder why ubuntu offers i386 kernels if the binaries are i686. doesn't make any sense, imho
<danub> its a no go. i went into system settings and sound but i see no reference to alsa at all
<LjL> phrostbite: it does not need it most of the time, but there is
<LjL> !info defrag | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: Package defrag does not exist in intrepid
<llain_> dekkong: u welcome =)
<LjL> phrostbite: ... but it's called something else or been pulled from intrepid, i suppose
<thiebaude> danub: it should be a drop down menu with diff options
<LjL> ok, been pulled from intrepid
<Mimi> deuterium, me too! That's why at first I thought it was optimized for i386,  I recall installing that kernel a while back
<deuterium> fosco_: will go with debian testing, i guess
<fosco_> sure
<Pici> deuterium: The packages are all i386 compatibile.
<danub> all i have is "device preferences" and backend. and the backend tab only has the option to show OSS devices and change the interlacing
<phrostbite> Yeah no kidding. Last night I was trying to do a mass edit of like 60 pictures. I wanna reduce the file size because they are like 1.4mb but i got imagemagick like people said and when i did the command they told me to use it kept saying the filename does not exist. Do I have to do it 1 by 1?
<danub> where at thiebaude?
<nibsa1242> need help with burning to dvds in intrepid; ever since upgrade any dvd I try to burn fails with a write error once its ~77-98% complete
<Mimi> danub,  on the first tab, do you see "Autodetect"? Click it, and it should show alsa
<danub> i dont have a autodetect
<thiebaude> danub: open sound from the menu then devices then preferences
<deuterium> Pici: are you sure? different people seem to have different information..
<danub> thiebaude: i went to system settings -> sound
<thiebaude> danub: system- preferences- sound
<fosco_> deuterium: packages show i686, but i'm not sure if they are i386 compatible, just try
<deuterium> Pici: a package can't be optimized for i686 and be compatible to i386, afaik
<EvilAIM> There we go..
<nibsa1242> phrostbite there is a nautilus extension that will allow you to do that with a right click; try googling ubuntu nautilus image resize
<sleepy_cat> hello what about my answer
<phrostbite> ok nibsal1242 I will try that
<EvilAIM> Morning everyone, Quick question on Ubuntu (running on a desktop with only a VGA out plug for the monitor).  Would running a VGA to DVI line to a TV suffice for TV display?
<danub> thiebaude: there is no "sound" under prefernces. there is only music/video/communication/games/accessibilty
<nibsa1242> fosco_: deuterium i686 for the most part is i386 compatible ... what type of processor do you have?
<jlaroche> Hello people. Custom mouse pointers are not working at all in Ubuntu 8.10 (64bit). I installed a number of pointers (by going to System --> Preferences --> Appearance and then clicking on "Install" under the 'Theme'  tab) and they showed up at first. I changed my theme, icon set, pointer, etc. a few times (trying to find the right combination) and I noticed that the pointers I installed were disappearing from the 'Pointer' tab under
<jlaroche> 'Customize'. I tried reinstalling the pointers, but I get this message "Installation for theme "theme name" failed. Can't move directory over directory"
<ghoi> Hi, does anyone knows how to correctly close azureus from bash?
<thiebaude> danub: thats odd
<danub> there is a "show advanced devices checkbox (i have it clicked)
<nibsa1242> need help with burning to dvds in intrepid; ever since upgrade any dvd I try to burn fails with a write error once its ~77-98% complete
<danub> a "apply device list to..." button
<deuterium> fosco_: well, i tried and there seem to be some troubles, but i can't tell it for sure as it is a headless server and it doesn't seem to be even able to get the network up and running
<Mimi> Fetched 8835kB in 26s (329kB/s) in apt-get update. Doesn't that mean that there should be some upgrades? apt-get upgrade gives  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Pici> deuterium: Take a look at the "Builds" column on the right side of this page for a list of architectures that packages are built for: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/bash/3.2-4ubuntu1
<sleepy_cat> 978////////////////////////+
<crazyboy> i don't know EL
<crazyboy> help
<danub> and then inthe textarea to the right, it shows my sound card, one analog and one for front speakers
<SpriteSODA> hi guys
<SpriteSODA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987344
<SpriteSODA> any ideas?
<deuterium> nibsa1242: via eden c3.. it's not 100% compatible with i686
<SpriteSODA> :(
<Jeruvy> EvilAIM: does the tv say you can or should connect a PC to the DVI connection?  If so then you should be fine.  If not then don't.
<FloodBot2> SpriteSODA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> danub: sound from the menu on the top left
<crazyboy> sorry
<aldarsior> does anyone have dual head working with a ATI card?
<jlaroche> I am going to paste that question/ problem once again...
<jlaroche> Hello people. Custom mouse pointers are not working at all in Ubuntu 8.10 (64bit). I installed a number of pointers (by going to System --> Preferences --> Appearance and then clicking on "Install" under the 'Theme'  tab) and they showed up at first. I changed my theme, icon set, pointer, etc. a few times (trying to find the right combination) and I noticed that the pointers I installed were disappearing from the 'Pointer' tab under
<jlaroche> 'Customize'. I tried reinstalling the pointers, but I get this message "Installation for theme "theme name" failed. Can't move directory over directory"
<nibsa1242> deuterium: there is always compiling from source
<crazyboy> can you help me with GTK install in ubuntu
<danub> i dont have a "sound" at the top left. I have "sound" listed as an option under the "Computer Administration" sections at the bottom of the system setings page
<danub> just to reclarify, i am on the KDE version... not the gnome version
<EvilAIM> jeruvy, I have no info on the TV.  It's a 46" HD tv, So I wouldn't guess it would have issues...
<Mimi> danub,  that explains all the confusion! x-)
<nibsa1242> how do I diagnose dvd burning issues?
<thiebaude> danub: ok my bad, im not familiar with kde, maybe someone else is,;-)
<jlaroche> Just for your info: I also installed gcursor, thinking it might be able to take care of my problem, but lo and behold - gcursor is broken too. There is a very descriptive bug report about that --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcursor/+bug/138491
<thiebaude> im using gnome
<Jeruvy> EvilAIM: well if burning out your TV is ok, then test it out.  Otherwise try calling the manufacturer or checking the web site.  Most have manuals if you have lost yours
<danub> :) i figured i would throw that out there again just in case
<danub> ok, ill log out and relog in under gnome version
<danub> be right back
<Mimi> danub,  did you try asking in #kubuntu? they're much more knowledgeable about kde ^^;
<deuterium> nibsa1242: well, but that's probably not the intention of ubuntu. then i could also take gentoo right from the beginning, but i decided against gentoo as compiling is extremely slow on that via eden c3 box. compiling an ubuntu base install would take several days alone.. not mentioning recompiling every update again etc. so i don't consider this an option, unfortunately.
<thiebaude> danub: no problem
<danub> Mimi: yeah but everyone over there is dead
<danub> so they weren't too helpful
<danub> :)
<Mimi> Yeah... :(
<Mimi> I'd try again :3
<SpriteSODA> any networking/drivers expert here?
<deuterium> nibsa1242: will take debian testing, likely
<nibsa1242> deuterium: yes, but its also the intention of ubuntu to be up to date and modern...
<thiebaude> danub: are you able to add sound to the panel in kde? right click or something on the panel
<paule_> gftp and kftpgrabber crash when downloading from ftp with a lot of directories, what ftp client would work ok?
<jlaroche> God I love Linux... can't even get a simple thing like changing your mouse cursor to work without incident. I swear... every single day, without fail, there is some major broken module in this os that I have to deal with.
<deuterium> nibsa1242: yes, i understand it. it's really bad luck that i have such an old box.
<danub_> ok, give me one second to log out the kdm
<Mimi> paule_,  assuming you're using ubuntu/gnome, did you try nautilus "connect to server?"
<bk-bk> hello there, my webcam is running with aMSN but it dosen't work with cheese and look alike anorher programs. what's the problem ?
<thiebaude> jlaroche: are you on 8.10?
<jlaroche> yes
<thiebaude> 1 sec
<ActionParsnip1> bk-bk: check the webcam device is being used by cheese
<vallhalla81> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jlaroche> thiebaude: would you like me to paste the description of the mouse pointer problem again?
<jlaroche> Hello people. Custom mouse pointers are not working at all in Ubuntu 8.10 (64bit). I installed a number of pointers (by going to System --> Preferences --> Appearance and then clicking on "Install" under the 'Theme'  tab) and they showed up at first. I changed my theme, icon set, pointer, etc. a few times (trying to find the right combination) and I noticed that the pointers I installed were disappearing from the 'Pointer' tab under
<jlaroche> 'Customize'. I tried reinstalling the pointers, but I get this message "Installation for theme "theme name" failed. Can't move directory over directory"
<paule_> Mimi, will try that, it would be nice to have pause/resume feature
<SpriteSODA> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thiebaude> jlaroche: yes ,plz
<bk-bk> how can i do it
<jlaroche> thiebaude: did you get it?
<deuterium> Mimi, fosco_, nibsa1242, Pici: thanks for the information.
<thiebaude> jlaroche: i dont see a link
<jlaroche> thiebaude: Hello people. Custom mouse pointers are not working at all in Ubuntu 8.10 (64bit). I installed a number of pointers (by going to System --> Preferences --> Appearance and then clicking on "Install" under the 'Theme'  tab) and they showed up at first. I changed my theme, icon set, pointer, etc. a few times (trying to find the right combination) and I noticed that the pointers I installed were disappearing from the 'Pointer'
<jlaroche>  tab under 'Customize'. I tried reinstalling the pointers, but I get this message "Installation for theme "theme name" failed. Can't move directory over directory"
<Jeruvy> !paste | jlaroche
<ubottu> jlaroche: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thiebaude> jlaroche: just to make sure: system-prefernces-customize-pointer, but click install before you do those steps
<ganesh> will 64 bit version work on 32 bit machine?
<paule_> ganesh, no
<wavsyntax> Probably not
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: no
<hwilde> define "work"
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: you can run 32bit OS on 64bit
<wavsyntax> It'll probably crash
<paule_> how could it run at all
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: if you attempt to install, the system will see a 32bit OS and refuse
<jlaroche> Here is my issue -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/74775/
<bk-bk> @Actionpsrsnip1 ,  how can i do it ?
<jlaroche> thiebaude: I don't have a 'Customize Pointer' under System - Preferences
<jlaroche> thiebaude: I think they took it out in 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> bk-bk: well check amsn out and see what its using and then make cheese use the same /dev
<jlaroche> thiebaude: What version are you running?
<thiebaude> 8.10 gnome
<ironrose> hey can anyone help me install guest additions on vbox? I've tried everything and it doesn't seem to work. Host: Ubuntu 8.10 Guest: XP
<hwilde> ActionParsnip1,  you mean the 64bit OS will see 32bit hardware and refuse
<jlaroche> thiebaude: I don't have it
<jlaroche> Could anyone help me with this problem please please please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74775/
<ActionParsnip1> hwilde: yep, just flat refuses
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<thiebaude> anyone does that pastebin link work?
<Shaba1> i am on the windows side of my laptop but I had an ubuntu question
<hwilde> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shaba1> the screen resolution of ubuntu make is unsuable
<hwilde> !fixres | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ironrose> hey can anyone help me install guest additions? I've tried everything and it doesn't seem to work. Host: Ubuntu 8.10 Guest: XP
<jlaroche> Hello people. Custom mouse pointers are not working at all in Ubuntu 8.10 (64bit). I installed a number of pointers (by going to System --> Preferences --> Appearance and then clicking on "Install" under the 'Theme'  tab) and they showed up at first. I changed my theme, icon set, pointer, etc. a few times (trying to find the right combination) and I noticed that the pointers I installed were disappearing from the 'Pointer' tab under
<jlaroche> 'Customize'. I tried reinstalling the pointers, but I get this message "Installation for theme "theme name" failed. Can't move directory over directory"
<hwilde> !vbox | ironrose
<ubottu> ironrose: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip1> thiebaude: you paste stuff to the input box and click paste, the next page youo go to is the paste, copy the address in the address bar and paste it here
<Shaba1> is there a way I can change that without going to applications menu-->settings?
<thiebaude> Shaba1: in a terminal type xrandr and see what resolutions you have
<Jeruvy> ironrose: what do you mean host/guest?
<Shaba1> because when I click display all i get for resolution is 'deflaut'
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip1:when clicked on jlaroche's link it doesn't come up
<ironrose> Jeruvy: most people i ask want to know what OS is hosting the other
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<uriol> histo, i am from spain, i'd like to know how to link the ed2k links from firefox to amule program. When I click on a link it doesn't relate it to amule
<ActionParsnip1> thiebaude: use that instead
<Chaostos> Hi, in NVIDIA X Server settings I set 1152*864....but it resets to 1024*768 like in Screen resolution settings each time I restart\boot my PC...wtf?...bug maybe..?
<thiebaude> thanks ActionParsnip1 and by the way , Hi
<BlueEagle> ironrose / Jeruvy: It is virtual box were talking here, right?
<paule_> ironrose, you should ask in #vbox
<ironrose> BlueEagle: yes
<jlaroche> Could anyone help me with this problem please please please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74775/
<ActionParsnip1> Chaostos: yu could set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paule_> uriol, it is somewhere in firefox settings
<BlueEagle> ironrose: Did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<ironrose> paule: I've been there for 15 minutes. No one replied
<thiebaude> jlaroche: i wish i can figure it out, but o dont know, sry
<thiebaude> i
<Chaostos> ActionParsnip1: I got error trying to save the config
<jlaroche> thiebaude: thanks
<uriol> i don't find any option
<thiebaude> np, jlaroche
<paule_> ironrose, since xp is the guest os it is not an ubuntu issue
<ruler_>  I tried to install ubuntu 8.10 and I got unresolved usb devices
<ruler_>                 and cdrom io error messages. I changed cd's, redownloaded image
<ruler_>                 burned it again, changed dvd drives and same thing happens. Any
<ruler_>                 ideas? I'm using ubuntu 8.10 here at work and it rocks. Btw I
<ruler_>                 also tried same cd I used here
<FloodBot2> ruler_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ironrose> BlueEagle: yes, when i click INstall Guest Additions nothing happens. thats my issue.
<ActionParsnip1> Chaostos: you need gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Marcelo> Good morning, I wonder if anyone here knows where I can find the video driver for a notebook cceinfo W73 - Chipset SIS M672
<Marcelo> Mirage 3 graphic chart.
<Marcelo> For I must install on my laptop but I do not think anywhere.
<BlueEagle> ruler_: You need to be more spesific as to which io-error you got.
<BlueEagle> ruler_: For all we know it could be a harmless one.
<ActionParsnip1> ruler_: dont flood like that, also, did you md5 check the iso? did you check the cd for defects on the first boot screen
<Shaba1> Ok related question
<Jeruvy> Marcelo: did you look at the support page for drivers?
<ruler_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74778/ can somebody please take a look, it will just take a moment :)
<Marcelo> yes
<Shaba1> if I bookmark that page and convert it to a pdf is there someway I can get to it and display it from the ubuntu side.
<jlaroche> does anyone know how to install the "Customize Pointer" program that is supposed to be in Ubuntu 8.10? For some reason I don't have it
<BlueEagle> ruler_: You MUST specify EXACTLY which error you're getting.
<bk-bk> Actinparsnip1 yes i checked it but no work
<Marcelo> but I do not think
<ruler_> BlueEagle? how do you mean harmless one? Yes I should, I'm at work now but I'll paste later in the evening
<Shaba1> I would ask this question from ubuntu but the screen res is so big I cannot even start the irc program that came with it.
<ActionParsnip1> bk-bk: thats all i got man, i dont use either
<miik> ame
<paule_> uriol, check in edit -> preferences -> applications and search google to see what to add for amule
<bk-bk> ok thanks
<Shaba1> the window on the irc program' setup dialog is so big that I cannot reach the button to click ok to set it up
<BlueEagle> ruler_: I had a lot of io-errors when installing, but they were not fatal as the system worked perfectly. It might be a kernel issue for all I know.
<w0ls0n> hello all. I am looking at putting in a SATA addon card as my box doesn't have support for SATA yet. Can anyone recommend a SATA Card that will work with ubuntu?
<Shaba1> that is why I am asking from mirc under windwos
<Marcelo> what I found is that there is support for the system chipset ubuntu, but I find it unlikely.
<BlueEagle> ruler_: After the system was installed it worked smoothly.
<jlaroche> does anyone know how to install the "Customize Pointer" program that is supposed to be in Ubuntu 8.10? For some reason I don't have it
<Mimi> jlaroche,  you checked Add/Remove?
<Jeruvy> !patience | jlaroche
<ubottu> jlaroche: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ruler_> BlueEagle I thought so also (I'm far from rookie) but setup does not continue. It asks me to insert another ubuntu cd with files it needs. I have test installed (out of anger) ubuntu on my laptop from same cd and works super. On errored machine live cd also runs great
<ruler_> BlueEagle I among other things admin red hat servers but I could not resolve this
<Andreica> Hello.i like Ubuntu, but i am newbie and i have some problems. My computer's RAM is almost full everytime.At example i just started my computer and 709mb are occupied from 1gb. And if i start some massive applications like netbeans(that occupy almost 300mb of RAM) then my computer slows down. What to do?
<thiebaude> wow
<ganesh> where can i get  ubuntu dvd version for download?
<ActionParsnip1> Andreica: thats ok, unused ram is wasted ram
<danub> ok, tried hda alsa, analog alsa, OSS, etc. some give me no sound at all, the others give me low cracking sound but nothing else
<ActionParsnip1> Andreica: are yuo fully updated?
<Jeruvy> ruler_: you didn't ask for extra language support?  you may need the dvd for that.
<Andreica> yes
<Mimi> ActionParsnip1, Andreica  duh, it's taking so much memory that it doesnt let her/him work!!!
<paule_> Andreica, use system monitor to see what is using memory
<Andreica> i'm using and it everytime shows me that RAM is almost full.
<ruler_> BlueEagle btw my hardware is quite ordinary, core 2 duo 8200, gigabyte p35-ds3l mobo, nvidia 8400gs, seagate hdd, so nothing that linux normaly wouldnt run on
<danub> Andreica: they are telling y9ou to lok at what application is using the most of the memory
<tommaso> Bonjour, suis-je le seul à parler français?
<Mimi> Andreica,  hey, I think your Search and Indexing might be turnedd on. Have you tried turning it off? It's a pain in the neck. system->preferences-?Search and indexing
<Pici> !fr| tommaso
<ubottu> tommaso: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> ganesh: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<paule_> Andreica, it might be okay because there is no reason not use lots of ram, but you should check and see what program is doing that
<ruler_> Jeruvy no, :),I will just take note of exact error and repaste in the evening
<ActionParsnip1> Andreica: I'd check you are fully updated. a new kernel may resolve it if there is one
 * jimcooncat makes a bet its Firefox
<Andreica> there isn't any application(running in background) that consume much RAM
<Jeruvy> ruler_: what is the error?
<ActionParsnip1> !paste > ActionParsnip
<Andreica> i'm using 8.10 version
<vallhalla81> hi there i am trying to use ssh on my pc i have a router and dont seem to be able to conect some one sugested it may be my router or fire wall not forwarding to port 22 can any one advise please thank you in advance
<Mimi> paule_,  I'm running firefox with 90 or so tabs open, probably more, Photoshop CS4, System monitor, QtCreator (Qt IDE) and I'm only using 491.2 MiB..........
<Mimi> paule_,  there's no reason Andreica's computer should be using 700 MB at boot .....
<jlaroche> thiebaude: Hello everyone. Custom mouse pointers are not working at all in Ubuntu 8.10 (64bit). I installed a number of pointers (by going to System --> Preferences --> Appearance and then clicking on "Install" under the 'Theme'  tab) and they showed up at first. I changed my theme, icon set, pointer, etc. a few times (trying to find the right combination) and I noticed that the pointers I installed were disappearing from the 'Pointe
<jlaroche> r' tab under 'Customize'. I tried reinstalling the pointers, but I get this message "Installation for theme "theme name" failed. Can't move directory over directory"
<linny> vallhalla81: have you opened the port on your router if not what router is it ?
<danub> i need a link to fix the crackling sound from my speakers. i have rebuilt the alsa drivers, changed from ALSA to OSS... neither has worked
<jimcooncat> vallhalla81: yes, you'll have to forward the port in your router
<thiebaude> jlaroche: what type of file is it?
<jimcooncat> danub: maybe a bad physical connection or broken wire
<Jeruvy> Mimi: indexer will swallow your ram pretty fast especially on a fresh machine with no index history.
<Mimi> Jeruvy,  yes, that's what I told Andreica
<vallhalla81> linny: it is a netgear rp614 v4
<linny> vallhalla81: http://portforward.com has lists of routers and guides to open ports
<danub> jimcooncat: it better not be. its a brand new acer laptop and the speakers worked just fine 4 days ago before i did a reinstall of ubuntu
<vallhalla81> linny: thank you
<thiebaude> Jeruvy: that why i got tracker disabled
<linny> vallhalla81: if you need help you can pm me :)
<ruler_> Jeruvy I'll need to take down exact error :)
<paule_> Andreica, Mimi, if there are any programs using alot of ram, they should show up in system monitor, go to view -> all processes
<Jeruvy> Mimi: hard to keep up with the replies :)  ok.
<Dr_willis> jlaroche,  thats saying you allready have that theme installed.  i noticed that befor it would just 'reinstall' the theme overwriting the old theme directory - it dosent do it any more..  not sure on your other problems
<Andreica> when i'm starting netbeans...memory is full at 80-90 percent and computer is working very slow. at begining it is still possible to work but with time it works slower and slower
<jlaroche> thiebaude: I found a program called "Cursor Selection" in the 'Add/Remove Applications". I installed it, but it is the same exact thing as 'gcursor' which does not work at all.
<Andreica> i already selected "All processes"
<paule_> Andreica, does this occur only with netbeans or with other programs too?
<Zzeiss> Anybody having any luck with the MiniDisplay port to VGA adapter on a Macbook Unibody?
<Mimi> Andreica,  in Processes, did you click Memory so the highest one is at the top? Which app shows lots of memory?
<paule_> Andreica, so what processes are using 700mb at boot?
<jrib> jlaroche: why aren't you using system -> preferences -> appearance -> theme -> customize -> pointer ?
<jlaroche> Dr_willis: yeah. I understand that. I would manually reinstall them, but I don't know where the cursor files go (I tried to find out using google).
<w0ls0n> hello all. I am looking at putting in a SATA addon card as my box doesn't have support for SATA yet. Can anyone recommend a SATA Card that will work with ubuntu?
<Andreica> netbeans loads more than other programs, but with other also appear this problesm
<jlaroche> Just for your info: I also installed gcursor, thinking it might be able to take care of my problem, but lo and behold - gcursor is broken too. There is a very descriptive bug report about that --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcursor/+bug/138491
<thiebaude> jlaroche: maybe its better to install induvidual cursor themes online
<paule_> w0ls0n, probably any brand name manufacturer card will work
<nibsa1242> w0ls0n: recommend upgrading to an SATA compat mobo
<thiebaude> jlaroche: i dont know the solution
<paule_> nibsa1242, why?
<jlaroche> jrib: For some reason, its not on my installation
<jrib> jlaroche: are you sure?  make sure you are looking in the right place
<jlaroche> omg
<nibsa1242> paule_: because if he needs SATA he'll probably want other features that an SATA compat mobo will provide
<jlaroche> System --> Preferences
<jrib> jlaroche: huh?
<cyan29> HELLO
<Andreica> there aren't any significant processes but memory is almost full.
<cyan29> CAN UBUNTU RUN ON MAC
<Mimi> cyan29 yes it can
<Mimi> :F
<danub> any ideas on what is causing the crackling from the speakers? it has to be some bad setting, i just dont know where to check them or how to reconfig ut
<Zzeiss> cyan29: Yes.  I am on one right now.  A unibody 13.3"
<danub> s/ut/it
<Zzeiss> cyan29: some things aren't working yet, but it is quite usable.
<cyan29> DO WE NEED TO DO PARTITION OR USE WUBI
<hwilde> !attitude | cyan29
<ubottu> cyan29: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> cyan29: You need to lay off the caps lock first
<linny> Andreica cant you check the /proc/meminfo and see what it is ?
<jlaroche> jrib: Custom mouse pointers are not working at all in Ubuntu 8.10 (64bit). I installed a number of pointers (by going to System --> Preferences --> Appearance and then clicking on "Install" under the 'Theme'  tab) and they showed up at first. I changed my theme, icon set, pointer, etc. a few times (trying to find the right combination) and I noticed that the pointers I installed were disappearing from the 'Pointer' tab under 'Customi
<jlaroche> ze'. I tried reinstalling the pointers, but I get this message "Installation for theme "theme name" failed. Can't move directory over directory"
<Mimi> danub,  can you do this: double click volume icon to bring up window,  make sure PCM is all the way up
<Zzeiss> cyan29: Which mac do you have/
<Zzeiss> ?
<Killer--Tux> how do i open ports in ubuntu
<cyan29> I GOT IMAC
<danub> yeah i will try that right now but i believe it is already up. lemme double check though
<hateball> Even iMacs are bound to have a caps lock key
<jlaroche> jrib: does that make sense now?
<thiebaude> haha, hateball
<danub> woot woot!!!
<ladfnet> I'm having a problem with my network configuration. I'm running two vlans of eth0, and they're configured in /etc/network/interfaces. It boots fine, and both vlans work, but if I do a /etc/init.d/networking restart then the network shuts down. It's a remote server, and I'm configuring over ssh, and I'm running automatic restarts of the server through a cronjob. If I remove the second vlan(not the internet connection) then it works fine, but the
<ladfnet> I tried to pipe error to one file, and output to another, but no errors are reported from the networking restart
<cyan29> opss sorry. i capital letter. now i use small one.
<ladfnet> any ideas?
<danub> thank you Mimi. turns out the pcm was turned all the way down lol
<Mimi> jlaroche,  go to your home folder, then .icons and delete the folder with your cursors, then try dragging the "zip" file with the cursor  into Theme. This worked for me
<Mimi> danub,  yeah, I got the same "problem" once :P
<Mimi> danub,  does it work now?
<Killer--Tux> how do i open ports in ubuntu\
<Andreica> when i type /proc/meminfo it writes me Access denied
<Dr_willis> !firewall | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<LjL> Killer--Tux: no ports are closed by default.
<jrib> jlaroche: no because now it contradicts what you said earlier.  Do you or do you not have Pointer selection in System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Customize
<ganesh> where can i get ubuntu dvd  torrent  for download?
<Schenker80> hi guys i am about to install xubuntu and i was wondering if it's essential for me to have network connectivity during the install?      I don't have my ethernet cable to hand at the moment...............
<Mimi> Killer--Tux,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/how-to-open-ports-in-ubuntu-451282/
<LjL> !torrents > ganesh    (ganesh, see the private message from ubottu)
<hwilde> Schenker80, the initial install doesn't need network.  but then it needs to get the updates
<Lemur> hey, anyone who plays WoW here?
<Mimi> Killer--Tux,  i'd say you gotta open the ports on your router, not ubuntu
<Killer--Tux> o ok thanks guys
<Dr_willis> ganesh,  google points me to   http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/dvd/
<tombar> where does the .deb package i download using apt-get -d is located (?)
<LjL> Schenker80: it's not essential, but without it, your /etc/apt/sources.list file (which list software sources to install packages from) will probably be a bit messed up. you should probably check back in this channel after you've installed it to fix it
<Andreica> so what to do?
<Mimi> Lemur,  plenty of people do:P if this has got to do with Wine, might want to ask in #winehq, also look at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<LjL> tombar: /var/cache/apt/archives
<tombar> ty LjL
<jlaroche> jrib: no i dont have pointer selection under system-preferences-appearance. and NO. it DOES NOT CONTRADICT
<Schenker80> OK guys thank you.  I will install it first and then see how I go.  In the meantime I will have to look out my ethernet cable.  thank you!
<cyan29> i couldn't run google sketch in ubuntu. please help
<Mimi> jlaroche,  go to your home folder, then .icons and delete the folder with your cursors, then try dragging the "zip" file with the cursor  into Theme. This worked for me ------------ please tell us if you tried this
<Lemur> Mimi i was wondering if anyone could ressurect my account (giving me 10 days to play for free and getting 1 month free if i subscribe)
<jrib> jlaroche: I can read without the caps, thanks.  "I changed my theme, icon set, pointer, ..." How did you change your pointer?
<Lemur> :P
<hwilde> !offtopic > Lemur
<ubottu> Lemur, please see my private message
<phrostbite> Ok I finally figured out how to resize many images at once. Is there a way to convert multiple images at once from jpg to png?
<Lemur> im sorry
<jlaroche> jrib: I changed it under system-preferences-appearance-customize-pointer
<Mimi> phrostbite,  imagemagik should be able to do that too :P      you might want to read the manual (sorrysorry!! :P but all this info is there!)
<jrib> jlaroche: that is what I am asking exists or not...
<Andreica> maybe is any application that clears RAM?
<jlaroche> thanks mimi... that sounds like it should work... let me try it out
<histo> Anyone here run origami? Its currently using 80% CPU and wondering if its impacting performance of other apps or if its scaling back?
<hwilde> phrostbite, there used to be a command called "convert" included with imagemagick
<phrostbite> Where should I go to read the manual? I am sure i got imageshack but i don't see it in my applications list
<winterelf> hi, i need help, i have a new screen 22" and i plugged it to my laptop with RJ connection (the pins) i need to know how to cinfugure it so it will work properly.. what should i do? (i have intel x3100 card)
<phrostbite> Sorry i meant imagemagick lol
<Andreica> hey...please help :-)
<winterelf> ls
<ladfnet> anyone familiar with network/vlan problems? please see my question above
<Mimi> Andreica,  yes, the kernel clears ram :P no other apps needed
<paule_> !repeat | ladfnet
<ubottu> ladfnet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mimi> Andreica,  i dont think you have told us which appication is using that much ram as soon as ubuntu is booted
<Andreica> how to get list of all running aplication from command line?...to send it to you
<LjL> Andreica: ps aux
<Mimi> Hey,  I'm trying to make terminal show up with --geometry 90x15 as default. shortcuts work fine, but I need it to be default.  Adding gnome-terminal --geometry 90x15 to  default apps doesnt work. grr any help:P
<histo> Mimi: what about editing your profile?
<paule_> Andreica, top
<Shaba1> ok folks i somehow fixed the screen resolution but that has not fixed the problem
<Mimi> histo,  my bashrc profile? Yeah I thought that might work =^..^= just wans't sure if it would be . If you can confirm that's how id do it, I'll google it. thanks!
<histo> Mimi: create a new profile or edit your current one.  You can specify commands for startup etc... Or you could creat a launcher with whatever commands you wanted int ehre.
<histo> Mimi: not your bashrc you gnome-terminal profile.
<Shaba1> dialog boxes are still too big for the 'desktop' I know you all call that something else in linux
<paule_> Andreica, use shift+m to sort by memory usage
<Jeruvy> Mimi: profiles are very handy :)  but make a copy of your existing one.
<Andreica> there is list of all may processes(writting ps aux) http://paste.ubuntu.com/74791/
<Shaba1> they get lost off the bottom of the 'screen'
<paule_> oh yeah that works too
<Mimi> histo,  oh yeah, I use that gnome-terminal profile a LOOOOOOTTT but i've never seent hat option there
<winterelf> some1
<winterelf> sdouble on
<Andreica> i ordered. Xorg consumes about 40Mb and other consume less and less
<Mimi> histo, I'd make a launcher, the prob is I use gnome-do a lot, and it doesn't pick up the term size... nor does applications->acessories->term
<histo> Mimi: Just creaet a launcher or edit the launcher you are currently using and add the --geometry switch
<Shaba1> Hello
<Shaba1> caon someone help
<Shaba1> ??
<Mimi> histo,  like i said on my first msg, i did try the launcher/shortcut ^^;
<histo> Mimi: and the problem is?
<Schenker80> guys I have a small problem now.  I have downloaded the desktop CD and I have booted my computer from it.  I have a black screen with white text and it says welcome to yaboot.  how do i install from this?
<Mimi> histo that I want it as default  because no other shortcuts open it with that new size. I use gnomedo a lot, and i need it to pick up the new size too.
<Mimi> Andreica,  are you on xubuntu or ubuntu?
<histo> Mimi: it would be gnome-terminal --geometry=90x15
<Mimi> histo,  yes i know.
<Schenker80> i am talking about xubuntu here by the way :)
<Mimi> histo like i said i need it to be a global setting
<paule_> Andreica, im not sure what might be using so much ram, there are a few programs you can close to save memory, like jetty and mysql servers
<Andreica> i'm on Ubuntu 8.10
<histo> Mimi: hold on let me look at something
<raven> archive manager doesnt like 7zip - what do i use as a gui tool to extract 7z files
<Skaag> I need to create a mirror with just specific packages, so that I can pin packages to a specific version, company wide... any idea how to accomplish this?
<Mimi> raven go on add/remove and search for 7z, install, try again with archive manager
<Jeruvy> raven 7zip
<mapreduce> Hi.  I changed my resolution from gnome's menu, and now can't get into X properly.
<Shaba1> shernko80 after  you are done maybe you can help me
<Mimi> raven,  shoudl be the 3rd or so app, in add/remove
<mapreduce> I don't see any resolution setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf; is there some way I should reset it?
<Andreica> it's very hard to work when computer works so slow so i don't know what to do
<Andreica> with my RAM
<paule_> Andreica, how much of your swap file is in use? also, is there any reason you are running apache?
<Nece228> why flash uses 100% cpu when i have exa mode enabled to my radeon 9600
<Mimi> Andreica,  can you do this:     sudo apt-get install htop (easier to use)           then  open Terminal and run htop               then on the bar that says pID USER PRI...... etc....... click MEM% and make sure the highest numbers on that column.           then do a screenshot and post it here so we can see it
<histo> Mimi: okay edit /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop You are looking for the exec line near the bottom of that file append --geometry=90x15 there
<Andreica> now only 6.2 Mb of swap are used
<Mimi> histo,  *score*! That looks right! *try* thanks !
<paule_> Andreica, try shutting down any programs like amarok you are not using to see if it speeds up
<histo> Mimi: that will be system wide though
<Mimi> histo,  not a prob, it's my laptop after all ^_^
<nicku> Nece228: do you have drivers installed
<SidGBF> What's the command to send a message to another user logged in the same server (using shell)?
<paule_> Andreica, it might not be a memory issue, because it is faster for programs to use ram than the swap if they do not have to
<histo> Mimi: if you need it for just your user i'm sure you could find something in gconf.
<fde> SidGBF: write
<histo> Mimi: You might have to log out and back in to have that take effect.
<Shaba1> Hello
<sedi-d> hey guys i need a lil help
<Nece228> nicku: i have open source drivers
<Shaba1> I could use help setting up the desktop
<Mimi> histo,  Meh, I'll try anything, it seems silly but it really bothers me to have the terminal really big ;p
<fde> Shaba1: specifically, what assistance do you require?
<sedi-d> i have a 320 hard drive, i only partitioned and installed half of it for ubuntu, i was wondering could i partition and format the rest from ubuntu or woould i have to pop in the cd again?
<taec> I just did a apt-get dist-upgrade and I'm being dropped into an initramfs shell ... eek. I upgraded to intrepid. My root device was an LVM device. has anyon experienced this?
<nicku> Nece228: so you have radeon drivers installed.. are they working properly.. try glxgears
<fde> sedi-d: you can use gparted from Ubuntu
<histo> Mimi: The other thing to try is editing /usr/share/vte/termcap/xterm and changing the geometry settings in there since thats what gnome-terminal uses and emulates.  Either way should get the job done.
<sedi-d> ok how do i find that?
<Schenker80> guys I have a small problem now.  I have downloaded the desktop CD and I have booted my computer from it.  I have a black screen with white text and it says welcome to yaboot.  how do i install from this?
<sedi-d> i mean where do i find gparted?
<Shaba1> my screen res is set at 1024 X768 which I think it correct. But some dialogs and screens do get cut off at the bottom of the 'desktop'
<Nece228> nicku: in exa mode everythink works perfect and faster than with xxa, but when i open flash movie pc starts lag horribly
<fde> sedi-d: sudo aptitude install gparted
<Dr_willis> SidGBF,  at one time there was the talk/chat/write commands.. but those are terminal only..  theres not an easy way to 'force' a message ont heir screen.. unless you are root..
<erUSUL> taec: do not use lvm bu looks like a serious kernel initramfs bug...
<Shaba1> I think you all call that a panel in linux fde
<sedi-d> thanks
<histo> Schenker80: what cd did you download? and from where?
<nicku> Nece228: what flash plugin do you have.. what version
<ravennium> any partitioning guru's around -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6217127#post6217127
<genii-around> Dr_willis: Sometimes trick like echo whatever | sudo tee /dev/ttyname               works
<sedi-d> this oS kicks ass:D
<roy_hobbs> Hey, I'm having a problem with a remote tunnel.  I've set up a remote machine to ssh to me like "ssh -R 2200:localhost:22 my.local.machine"  I from my machine I can ssh to port 2200 and login to the remote machine, however outside connections to my.local.machine:2200 are denied...  Is this the expected behavior?  How can I change it?
<fde> Shaba1: uhh, so you want assistance with setting up a panel? what exactly is wrong right now?
<Schenker80> xubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc.iso from the unbuntu site
<taec> erUSUL: why not use LVM?
<Schenker80> i checked the MD5 and it was OK
<Mimi> histo,  your gnome-terminal.desktop thingy worked without restart :D yay :D :D thanks so much,been trying for a while:) And you taught me where shortcuts are stored which i had been wondering for a while :)
<Dr_willis> genii,  of course if hes on X.. well... :) then ya record a message to wav.. and play it onhis machine!
<Shaba1> well I have two panels one at the top of the screen one at the bottom
<erUSUL> taec: i dot see the need on a desktop computer
<Schenker80> have i downloaded the wrong thing?
<fde> taec: LVM has some overhead that isn't necessary on desktop systems...
<Dr_willis> genii,  we need to track down a site of 'funny/silly linux tricks' :)
<Shaba1> I am assuming that is the standard ubuntu way of setting up the screen and I have a 'desktop' in the middle.
<fus10nx> hi all, i'm trying to schedule something to run via crontab but it's not working. It's a bash script that i've made but I can't figure out why it won't run. Is there a way to see why it's not running
<TuxOtaku> anyone here use Avant Window Navigator?
<taec> erUSUL: I'm not using it on a desktop system
<blakkheim> when i got up this morning my ubuntu clock was 5 hours behind my regular time. i changed it back, but any ideas how that could have happened?
<histo> Mimi: yeah those are the system wide ones. Each user has their own menu system too.
<fde> TuxOtaku: no but why don't you ask your actual question instead of polling
<wissman> I need to install ubuntu how can i make it
<Mimi> !ask |    TuxOtaku,  i am, go ahead and ask your question, so who knows might be able to answer
<ubottu> TuxOtaku,  i am, go ahead and ask your question, so who knows might be able to answer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shaba1> the problem is that some dialog boxes and windows get cut off at the bottom when they come up on the 'desktop"
<roy_hobbs> fus10nx, what's the job look like?
<nicku> ravennium: mount any extra to example /home
<Dr_willis> fus10nx,  common mistakes.. be sure to give full path to the script..   and be sure it startes with #!/bin/bash   are 2 issues ive seen in the past.
<sedi-d> where is gparted located now??
<Shaba1> does that make sense fde?
<TuxOtaku> ok, does anyone know if you can change the speed that AWN pops up and down?
<bazhang> sedi-d, install it
<erUSUL> taec: ok i'm fine with people needing it using it i just pointed that i did not experience it simply becouse i do not use it
<sedi-d> i did
<fus10nx> roy_hobbs: 0 10 * * * /wg/scripts/start.bsh
<Mimi> TuxOtaku,  yup, hit alt+f2 and enter gconf-editor then search for
<sedi-d> it tells me because its so powerful only root can run it??
<fde> Shaba1: yes... try increasing the resolution via System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<histo> sedi-d: sudo gparted
<sedi-d> ok
<histo> !sudo > sedi-d
<ubottu> sedi-d, please see my private message
<ravennium> nicku, did you look at the pic? cos it seems that everything is in use. I can't use that space for anything as it is mounted. gparted doesn't give me option for unmounting it
<fus10nx> roy_hobbs: and i'm entering it as root when I do contab e
<fus10nx> -e
<SOURdiesel> i read that if using an ssd drive it's recomended to delete the swap partition.  is this true?
<Schenker80> OK histo:  I hit enter at this black screen and now I am booted from this CD.  I have an install option on the desktop - should I click that?
<nicku> ravennium: can't you make a new install
<TuxOtaku> Mimi, thanks!
<Nece228> nicku: i have flash10, i tried flash 9 but no luck
<roy_hobbs> fus10nx: so it's in /etc/cronttab
<phrostbite> Here I come with another stupid question ;). I am trying to use the terminal to get to my pictures directory and i thought it started like "cd home/user/folder/folder" and so on. or am i completely wrong?
<ravennium> I can and I will it that's the easiest way :D
<fde> Schenker80: if your goal is to install Ubuntu, then yes......
<histo> Schenker80: that would be to install ubuntu. But like I say where did you download this cd from? hopefully ubuntu.com
<fus10nx> OH
<fus10nx> no
<Shaba1> No such menu fde
<Nece228> nicku: also when i disable effects flash works good
<Dr_willis> SOURdiesel,  ive heard they can ware out the drive faster..
<erUSUL> taec: i ca not find a bug report of your problem in launchpad ...
<fus10nx> i was just typing crontab -e
<fus10nx> and entering it there
<histo> !tab | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Shaba1> I have an "applications' menu in that top panel
<Schenker80> OK thanks.  Histo:  I did download the CD from ubuntu.com
<fde> Shaba1: there should be... you're using Ubuntu or a deriv?
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis: same thing i read.
<Mimi> TuxOtaku,  sorry my msg got cut off . but do that, and then edit->find  search for AWN, click the items on the list at the bottom, and the proprety that changes the seconds is there somewhere. I actually needed to do that too, thanks for the reminder *goes do it*
<histo> !who > Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1, please see my private message
<Shaba1> xubuntu
<ravennium> nicku, I will do that, since for what I know, it will be the easiest way
<Andreica> there is screenshot http://s44.radikal.ru/i103/0811/86/af7ae4f954dc.jpg
<fus10nx> roy_hobbs: cus other stuff i've schedule runs fine when i do crontab -e
<nicku> ravennium: put about 8g to / and 1g to swap and all the rest to /home
<shirish> hi all, what codecs are needed to read .dat files?
<Dr_willis> SOURdiesel,  given the cost of those drives now.. :) im not worried about it.. plus ive never worn one out yet.
<fde> Shaba1: yuck... try #xubuntu or #xfce unless someone else here knows there way around that
<Schenker80> OK am i installing now, thanks again guys for the help.  it's much appreciated
<ravennium> nicku, thanks! I'll do that
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis: it also said to move the /tmp forlder to tmpfs.
<nicku> ravennium: if you are using it for normal desktop usage that should be ok
<shirish> ubottu: dat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dat
<shirish> ubottu: .dat
<Dr_willis> SOURdiesel,  ram disks. :)  gotta love them.
<Mimi> how about you guys just msg the bot lol
<ravennium> nicku, for desktop and mythtv, so I won't need boot?
<histo> Schenker80: you should check out help.ubuntu.com while you install
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis: good to hear.  i have 8GB of RAM so the swap partition is probably hardly used.
<wissman> can any body help me????
<Mimi> !ask | wissman
<ubottu> wissman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shaba1> fde: there is never anyone at the keys in that room
<fde> shirish: .dat files are useless on linux machines
<nicku> ravennium: if you don't make any boot partition the boot will be in /
<Stavros> i need a home server running ubuntu and i need to decide between the desktop and server editions. i'd like a GUI on it, but it's not that necessary if the server version is much faster. which should i pick?
<wissman> How can i install acrobate reader on ubuntu?
<phrostbite> How do i use the terminal to get to a certain folder? I tried "cd home/user" and so on but i seem to be having a problem
<Dr_willis> SOURdiesel,  yep.. 4 gb here..swap rarely used
<Schenker80> ok histo, thank you i will have another look there too
<ikonia> Stavros desktop ediition
<roy_hobbs> fus10nx: do you have other cronjobs there that are working?
<Dr_willis> phrostbite,  use proper paths  cd /home/usernam,e
<ravennium> nicku, ok, thanks. I start installing it now :D
<nicku> Stavros: i would go with desktop..
<fus10nx> roy_hobbs: in crontab -e, yes
<Stavros> what's different with the server edition?
<Andreica> Mimi: there is screenshot http://s44.radikal.ru/i103/0811/86/af7ae4f954dc.jpg
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis: i heard even after years that the ssd drives, even after so many rewrites will be fine.
<fde> wissman: add the partners repo in system > administration > software sources ... the 3rd party tab... then search for it
<phrostbite> Oh i forgot the / before home. Thank you very much
<Dr_willis> phrostbite,  and 'cd' by default goes back to /home/YOURUSERNAME
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis: er, read.
<fus10nx> roy_hobbs: i've never entered anything in /etc/crontab but i'll give it a shut
<erUSUL> phrostbite: if you are using absolute pathnames you have to begin with / (root) . «cd /home/user»
<Pici> !server | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<blakkheim> when i got up this morning my ubuntu clock was 5 hours behind my regular time. i changed it back, but any ideas how that could have happened?
<roy_hobbs> fus10nx: then it is probably a problem with the script itself
<Dr_willis> phrostbite,  as does cd ~
<erUSUL> !cli | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<heret1c> My network bandwidth is significantly reduced (1&/5-1&19th of what it used to be)
<histo> blakkheim: timezone changed
<roy_hobbs> fus10nx: why don't you put something like "touch /home/fus10nx/Desktop/HELLO_WORLD" at the top of the script
<Stavros> Pici: so apart from the kernel everything else is installable (mostly just apache)?
<Pici> Stavros: Essentially, yes./
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis:  i'll just leave it then.  just wanted a second opinion. thanks man.
<Stavros> Pici: ah, i see
<heret1c> can't find out why. anyone help me analyse it?
<Stavros> thank you all for the information
<fde> Stavros: everything worth while for linux is installable via apt
<sedi-d> ok now my partition says i dont own it os i cant creat new folders:S what now
<histo> heret1c: reduced from what it used to be.... When?  Whats changed ?
<fde> sedi-d: you were told to do 'sudo gparted' for a reason
<andre_pl> i'm having trouble compiling a new kernel (from upstream) I got the first one to build no problems but now I keep getting the error here: http://rafb.net/p/FTSEgX98.html
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<taec> erUSUL: do you know if there's anywhere I can get a description of the booting process with initramfs?
<andre_pl> can anyone help me work around it? i Think its just a stupid mistake i'm making.
<erUSUL> taec: well probably the initramfs lacks either the lvm kernel modules or the userspace utilities needed to deiscover and mount the volumes
<Stavros> fde: true, i was wondering what's preinstalled, but i only need apache from the LAMP server (no mysql/php), so i guess it's not much different, thanks
<fde> andre_pl: try #kernel ... this isn't really the place for that
<Mimi> Andreica,  looks like you got many instances of beagle search running at the same time. I think only one should be running. You do know what beagle is, right?
<Mimi> beagle is really memory and cpu heavy
<heret1c> histo: from >500 kbs to approx. 130.
<Andreica> yes, i stoped it, but RAM is still full
<fde> Stavros: if you do a server install, very little will be pre-installed... they assume if you need a server that you know what you're doing  :)
<taec> erUSUL: probably need lvm2 or lvm within the initramfs image
<erUSUL> taec: yep; but i can be sure 100% that's the problem... maybe it is the sata drivers/config what failed
<mnemo> ubuntu dev packages for glib seems broken in intrepid? --> http://rafb.net/p/ikBxTy13.html   how can I workaround that? I need to build glib
<andre_pl> fde: but I'm building the kernel using all of the standard ubuntu tools for the job, this sin't a compilation issue, its a packaging and installation issue
<Zzeiss1> sedi-d: go ahead.... what's your question.
<taec> erUSUL: true ... do you know how to tell what the initramfs image was built with?
<fde> Andreica: I would recommend tracker over beagle... but even that is going to be resource heavy as its going to be indexing a lot of stuff probably
<Stavros> fde: i already have a server install working fine, i'm just considering switching to the desktop one because i'm getting an eee box i can mount behind a screen :P
<taec> erUSUL: I'm thinking a re-install at this stage would be the quickest option, so I think I'll load up the machine and hopefully be able to back it up
<Stavros> fde: i'll probably need some sort of kvm or NX or something
<erUSUL> taec: no; sorry... you should file a bug report to launchpad given all the details
<histo> heret1c: what has changed since then software/hardware wise
<erUSUL> taec: hapefully there you will get better answers
<Mimi> Andreica,  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-281491.html
<erUSUL> !bugs | taec
<ubottu> taec: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<histo> heret1c: if nothign try booting from the install cd and see if maybe it was an update that caused the issue.
<sedi-d> how i formated the extra partion to ext 3 is that ok?, also when i click on it and try to create a new forlder in the new drive it wont let me, at propertys it says i dont have permission
<histo> heret1c: then you just need to figure out which update.
<bazhang> sedi-d, are you editing a mounted partition?
<heret1c> histo: nothing, afaik.
<sedi-d> im not sure, its part of the same harddrive
<ikonia> sedi-d that means at least the TOC will be in use
<fde> andre_pl: where is it getting the version number from? it wants it there twice for some reason....
<heret1c> histo: I'll check w. synaptic's history.
<bazhang> sedi-d, you are better off doing that with the livecd or the gparted livecd
<sedi-d> ahhh ok
<sedi-d> i guess ill google that thanks but what should i format it as after?
<fde> You can stretch an ext3 partition just fine while its mounted... just don't shrink it  ;)
<Andreica> i stopped all beagle processes and RAM is still 700Mb
<bazhang> sedi-d, is this a dual boot or only ubuntu
<fde> idk whether gparted will let you, but it won't cause any issues at all
<andre_pl> fde: I have no idea, i checked out the kernel source from git and followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild to build it. it worked the first time, but not since then
<reisi> hi everone! i'm attempting to install ubuntu server 8.04.1 on a server with 4 disk hw-raid 1+0, so I have approx 1.4TB available.. now that i'm creating an lvm on it, i cannot get enough extents to allow me create 1490000MB vg for root and use the rest ~10GB for swap. what am i doing wrong, or should i just settle with the 400GB swap partition the installer suggests me? :)
<ikonia> reisi what raid controller
<bazhang> Andreica, are you using compiz
<fluffles> what would perform better on Ubuntu 8.10 amd64: ZFS using ZFS-FUSE or setting up a VM with FreeBSD using kernel-ZFS and using samba to mount on the linux system?
<ikonia> reisi why would you need a 400GB swap partition
<heret1c> histo: xulrunner and libxml updates.
<fde> andre_pl: hmm, then file a bug about it on bugs.launchpad.net under kernel-package .... that isn't normal
<Andreica> yes, there is so process
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fluffles> ikonia, seems to me he can't make the swap partition smaller
<bazhang> Andreica, turn off compiz
<ikonia> fluffles: thats not as I read it
<xRaich[o]2x> fluffles: if you want zfs, solaris is the way to go right now
<fluffles> xRaich[o]2x, i see no reason to use solaris when there's FreeBSD with a good working kernel ZFS port
<fluffles> included in native dist
<Mimi> ??? Are there supposed to be so many instances of the same program running? http://s44.radikal.ru/i103/0811/86/af7ae4f954dc.jpg
<reisi> ikonia: E200i from HP
<andre_pl> fde: I tried asking in #kernel and apparently it doesn't look like anything kernel related, its a debian/ubuntu packaging thing they say
<ikonia> reisi what chassis is this in
<xRaich[o]2x> fluffles: the zfs support on freebsd only supports version 6 by now. plus no nfsv4 acls and a lot of other stuff
<fde> andre_pl: yeah, its a kernel-package bug
<ikonia> reisi eg: is it the onboard one, or the pci version
<fluffles> xRaich[o]2x, point is, the disks are on a linux system. so i either have to use a VM and use FreeBSD to use the disks for ZFS, or use Fuse-ZFS which is by far not as good as FreeBSD's implementation
<Jeruvy> Mimi: for some programs, yes it's normal
<fde> andre_pl: kernel-package is a debian tool to compile .deb's from kernel source
<sedi-d> so theres no way to get my extra partition to work through gparted?
<fluffles> xRaich[o]2x, the basic functionality is enough for me, but FYI the newest version (13 i believe?) has been ported as well, might or might not make it into 7.1
<xRaich[o]2x> fluffles: afaik zfs version 13 was commited 3 days ago to head
<bazhang> sedi-d, use the livecd or the gparted livecd; is this dual boot or only ubuntu
<andre_pl> fde: ok thanks, I'm going to keep working away at it, I'm pretty deseratate to get his working today
<xRaich[o]2x> fluffles: but that would be very bleeding edge
<dlc> would ubuntu work on 790fx with raid enable
<fde> andre_pl: if its just for that box though, and you don't want to wait, you can try a regular compilation of the kernel.... but make sure you file a bug on kernel-package
<Jeruvy> sedi-d: I think your question has been answered a couple times now.
<sedi-d> i dont wnat dual boot, i just wanna be able to use my extra space
<sedi-d> kk
<sedi-d> im just making sure
<reisi> ikonia: it's onboard
<bazhang> sedi-d, only ubuntu?
<sedi-d> ya
<Split> ,
<bazhang> use ext3
<sedi-d> is that an bad idea?
<ikonia> reisi so your using the ubuntu install to create an lvm based system yes/no ?
<andre_pl> fde: I dont know how to do a "regular compilation" what I dont get is that this exact process worked with the same kenel source the first time I ran it.
<bazhang> sedi-d, depends on you
<heret1c> histo: can u suggest a way to analyse it?
<fluffles> xRaich[o]2x, CURRENT is really quite stable, FreeBSD is a pretty conservative OS. it might be a good for users who need that bleeding edge and find themselves in a non-mission critical setup
<fde> andre_pl: kernel-package is only really useful if you plan to move the resulting .deb to another machine or something, the normal process is much less error prone ime
<deuterium> another question: if i exchange the network card by a different model (i replaced a e1000 by a realtek 8139), do i need to tell ubuntu about it so it can access the network again?
<sedi-d> ah thanks for the help guys
<fde> andre_pl: probably kernel-package was upgraded recently, idk
<andre_pl> fde: where can I find the normal process?
<hmw> i need a website play a sound in firefox (a chat telling me, if i got visitors), and have used <embed> to play .wav files (works in IE). Cant find out, how to make firefox play it, woo. I remember somtehing about qt, but FF doesnt ask me anymore... how do i make FF play wav?
<xRaich[o]2x> fluffles: i'm going to checkout current today or later. my main laptop is running solaris but i have another one that's screams for freebsd ^^
<bazhang> deuterium, what does ifconfig show
<Jeruvy> deuterium: sure, but make sure the card is 'supported' first.
<poopuser> hi.how can i determinate what type of mainboard i am using?
<masuran> Can anyone help me with this embarassing problem: I accidently deleted my site-packages folder (python2.5) Now things are pretty messed up :(
<dlc>  would ubuntu work on 790fx with raid enable
<deuterium> bazhang: well, the box doesn't run at the moment, but it doesn't seem to be able to access the network
<fluffles> xRaich[o]2x, by all means, try -CURRENT, so you can see how FreeBSD + ZFS performs. Just make sure to recompile your kernel so you have all the debug stuff disabled
<dlc> plz help me  would ubuntu work on 790fx with raid enable
<Jeruvy> dlc: whats a 790fx with raid enable?
<fde> andre_pl: google knows...
<hmw> any other method of audible signal would be okay, too. should work in any browser, if possible
<bazhang> deuterium, that card should be supported, you just need to check ifconfig for it
<dlc> amd
<deuterium> Jeruvy: is there a ubuntu tool for configuring the network settings (i.e. tell ubuntu about the changed nic)?
<reisi> ikonia: yes i am
<deuterium> bazhang: so it should be setup automagically?
<xRaich[o]2x> fluffles: sure i will do it. but my main box will stay solaris. had freebsd some time ago. i still prefer solaris but freebsd is great also
<fde> andre_pl: its basically just 'make menuconfig && make && make modules_install && make bzImage' though...
<bazhang> deuterium, that one should do yes
<ikonia> reisi can you explain your layout ? (rememebr to make a seperate /boot parttiion outside lvm)
<Jeruvy> deuterium: ifconfig, network settings.  probably some others too
<raven> i cannot locate a program to extract these 7z i have, archive manager won't do it.
<reisi> ikonia: but i'll think i go with more static partitionin.. use 250MB for /boot, 100G for /, 10G for swap, and the rest for lvm for data storage
<deuterium> bazhang, Jeruvy: ok, thanks
<hmw> raven: 7zip
<masuran> Can anyone help me with this embarassing problem: I accidently deleted my site-packages folder (python2.5) Now things are pretty messed up :( Any idea on how I can reinstall the needed files?
<ikonia> reisi whoaa 10GB swap, thats a lot, but the rest seems quite snsible
<Kl4m> there's a problem with configuring big ext3 partitions in the installer. You could try to create it another way, or maybe another system (xfs?)
<fde> andre_pl: there is more to read though if you want a decent kernel... you can use the old .config from Ubuntu's kernel too though like what your guide stated
<Jeruvy> raven: you've been told to get 7zip, 'sudo apt-get 7zip'
<fluffles> xRaich[o]2x, what are the things you like more on solaris than freebsd?
<reisi> ikonia: hmm yes, but disk space is cheap
<ikonia> reisi: you should have no problems with a 1.4TB root VG, I have a box with just nder 4tb in one VG and there is no problem
<raven> hmw, "couldn't find package 7zip"
<bazhang> fluffles, xRaich[o]2x please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fluffles> sorry
<Kl4m> raven: p7zip
<Jeruvy> raven then search for the right name
<reisi> ikonia: just that the ubuntu guided lvm SUGGESTED that 1TB root and 400G swap :)
<Kl4m> raven: wait, p7zip-full
<ikonia> reisi ahh, the suggestion, sorry I missed that part
<raven> Kl4m, tyvm
<andre_pl> fde: thanks. I'm going to give it a shot
<Andreica> when i turned off compiz, all windows dissapeared
<fde> Andreica: metacity --replace
<hmw> I am looking for a way to make a SOUND with HTML in Firefox!
<fde> Andreica: uhh, unless you're using kde or xfce or something?
<xRaich[o]2x> fluffles: join #ubuntu-offtopic and i will tell you
<fde> hmw: this isn't a web site creation channel
<dmulholland> hey, im running ubuntu on a netbook, are there any other lightweight browsers (not firefox or epiphany)
<hmw> its about my firefox no longer asking for the plugin
<wavsyntax> Opera
<julian> hi can somebody tell me pls how the command is for tar.gz a folder with all subdirs and user rights?
<scunizi> dmulholland, elinks
<wavsyntax> is a good browser
<hmw> wav: for sound? i will try
<fde> hmw: there are a couple of standard ways add sounds to a site... or you just want to play back a sound?
<Andreica> i'm using 64bit Ubuntu 8.10,Gnome
<dmulholland> wavsyntax, not really lightweight enough, have it installed
<Schenker80> good news, guys, I have installed xubuntu!!!!
<fde> hmw: please don't use opera, its crap and not a valid answer to your issue  :/
<wavsyntax> Sound? oh my bad, not sure what you mean exactly, I jsut got finished rubbing one out and came back to chat
<hmw> it currently uses <embed> to tell me, that a visitor joined the chat. some time ago, FF asked me for a QT plugin, but it doesnt do anymore
<wavsyntax> Ahhh
<scunizi> !language | wavsyntax
<ubottu> wavsyntax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wavsyntax> If I were you I'd go with Macromedia Flash to utilize sound on a web page
<hmw> i tried that too. maybe i am too stupid today. in my chat, the flash player wont show...
<hmw> on a normal website it does come up
<hmw> arr
<fde> hmw: that is the preferred way... your browser isn't displaying it?
<Zzeiss1> wavsyntax: except that a lot of clients don't have any flash.  Like iPhones.  Or many linux machines...
<wavsyntax> lol my bad, It's my first time here, I'm from Yahoo normally
<Mimi> Or you could go the 1997 webpage way, and insert loud obnoxious MIDIs that blast your speakers as you open the page
<wavsyntax> I will respect the rules here
<hmw> i have a website with a mp3 flash streamer. i put the code to the chat, but it doesnt work
<fde> Zzeiss1: uhh, iPhones have flash....
<hmw> what was this QT thing??
<wavsyntax> Hmmm, would Java be a decent alternative?
<hmw> i remember quicktime can play embed wavs
<wavsyntax> Lots of phones use Java apps
<Mimi> wavsyntax,  have you tried asking in #web ? They might be able to helpp better over there
<hmw> but how do i get this QT
<fde> hmw: no idea... firefox isn't a qt app, so I'd just ignore that
<hmw> maybe i should downgrade to FF 2
<wavsyntax> Wasn't my question, I'm trying to help as well
<n8tuser> julian -> have you man tar yet?
<wavsyntax> I forget who originally asked the question
<fde> hmw: no... please answer my questions regarding what exactly is wrong, your question isn't very clear right now.
<Schenker80> now.....how do I get my airport card working?
<hmw> uhm
<wavsyntax> I appreciate the advice though, Mimi
<hmw> i try... sorry. ...:
<wavsyntax> I jsut got into Linux the other day, tried Ubuntu and it totally failed, xubuntu is awesome though
<fde> Mimi: I'm fairly sure its a media plugin issue with Firefox that he's asking about... but wavsyntax keeps confusing him and myself with silly questions and unrelated advice.
<Ximal> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hmw> i remember FF asking me if it should install a QT plugin, when the chat tried to play the wav. I think, this plugin was able to play the thing, but i am not sure, becaues it was a while ago. i dont find anything, how to get a qt plugin for ubuntu/ff nor does ff askme for ANY plugin anymore. i de- and reinstalled FF already
<hmw> are you saying, there is no QT plugin for FF?
<wavsyntax> It's a bit difficult to keep up in here if you're not used to it I guess, which I'm not.
<scunizi> !who | wavsyntax
<ubottu> wavsyntax: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<loller> comand to paste the partitions of the hard?
<fde> hmw: forget about qt... you want wav playback in firefox? sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras, close out firefox and restart it and try again
<wavsyntax> Ah, I appologize ubottu, I'm used to speaking to pretty much anyone who's watching :p
<fde> wavsyntax: ubottu is a bot, not a real person
<wavsyntax> Wow, I'm a wicked noob
<loller> i wanna see the partions of the hard `cause i trying to configure grub
<scunizi> loller, sudo blkid
<wavsyntax> This is fun though
<scunizi> loller, sudo fdisk -l
<fde> wavsyntax: try #ubuntu-social ... this isn't a chat channel
<fde> or is it #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mithraic> I have a curious dual monitors issue
<scunizi> offtopic
<hmw> offtopic fde wavsyntax
<joseahuelva> /server libres.irc-hispano.org
<wavsyntax> Alright then.
<wavsyntax> I'll go there.
<mithraic> I haven't been able to get dual monitors working with the ATI panel, but setting it up in xrandr seems to work
<mithraic> i.e. I can do xrandr --output CRT2 --right-of CRT1
<mithraic> and I'm off to the races
<mithraic> BUT: I can't move windows from the first monitor to the second!
<hmw> fde: any reason why using aptitude?
<mithraic> I can resize a window to span onto the second monitor
<mithraic> and once I've got a bit there, I can move it around fine
<fde> hmw: I just prefer it, much more powerful than regular apt-get...
<scunizi> mithraic, look into the xinerama extension.. not sure if it works with both nvidia & ati but I think it does..
<loller> is that ok the part of loading windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/74810/
<Zzeiss1> mithraic: Xinerama may be a little deprecated.  Xrandr however rocks... :)
<fde> hmw: while that's going though, can you type: dpkg -l totem-mozilla | grep ^ii  ... then paste the output here so I can ensure it will indeed work? (its only one line, if it was more, you'd get in trouble for pasting here)
<mithraic> maybe this is just a compiz problem or something
<Chaostos> hi again..guys im in love with Rhytmbox music player(Ubuntu 8.10) ..is there some sort of Equalizer plugin for it ?
<mithraic> i've turned off wobbly windows
<scunizi> Zzeiss1, true.. but how does mithraic get seperate x screens with "drag between" to work?
<loller> somebody or to check out manually
<mithraic> oh, and: I can drag from screen 2 back to screen 1 fine
<mithraic> but going the other way, the window just "sticks" at the screen edge
<scizzo-> Chaostos: there has only been thoughts about it I believe....nothing out there yet from what I know
<fde> loller: it should be fine, yes... if Windows is at /dev/sda5
<k0rnz> how can i fix this error? mount /dev/sdb2 /usb1
<k0rnz> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Zzeiss1> mithraic: hmmm... I saw that once.  I think it was when I was still using Xinerama.  Try not using it.
<scunizi> mithraic, if you have compiz enabled try turning it off.
<Zzeiss1> mithrac: lemme check the config on my dualheaded machine  -- one sec please.
<erUSUL> k0rnz: mount -t whateverfs /dev/sdb2 /usb1
<loller> fde nope it is in sda4
<hmw> ii  totem-mozilla                              2.22.1-0ubuntu2
<mithraic> sorry, how do i turn off compiz (use metacity) entirely?
<erUSUL> k0rnz: probably in whateverfs you want vfat
<loller> fde so i have to change it
<erUSUL> mithraic: system<Preferences>Effects disable them
<hmw> ii  totem-mozilla                              2.22.1-0ubuntu2
<bazhang> mithraic, appearances visual effects set to none
<fde> loller: yes... /dev/sda starts at 1, but grub starts with 0
<loller> fde i see i start counting from 0 like the arrays in programing ...
<k0rnz> erUSUL thanks
<bazhang> then alt f2 metacity --replace
<loller> fde ok
<fde> hmw: yes, that's fine... so once that aptitude command is done, you should be good to go
<Zzeiss1> oh, yeah, you need to turn off compiz.  And also try setting the subsection Display \n Virtual 3200 1200.
<Zzeiss1> Then xrandr to get dual screens
<hmw> fde: no :(
<fde> bazhang: he can just type metacity --replace ... no need to set compiz effects to none... in fact the latter is supposed to replace compiz with metacity
<Ximal> what's the xchat command to disconnect from the server u r on when u r connected to multiple networks ?
<fde> bazhang: the only reason you'd have to do both is if setting effects to 'none' fails to initialize metacity for some reason
<fde> Ximal: just right click on the server and close it
<peepsalot> i upgraded my laptop to intrepid yesterday and now my resolution is all messed up again.  I'm using nvidia driver.  do I have to edit this stupid xorg.conf again?  i thought i read so much hype that the days of xorg.conf were over
<k0rnz> erUSUL: this is all my errors I am seeing when I try to mount /dev/sdb2 which is partition 2 on my usb flashdrive. the partition type is set as Linux when I created it in fdisk
<k0rnz> http://pastebin.com/de1f22c4
<danub> what application can i use to get images from my built in webcam?
<peepsalot> my laptop supports 1920x1200, but all i can get is 800x600
<bazhang> peepsalot, which card and did you install nvidia-settings
<aldarsior> peepsalot: you can run this nvidia program that's under system: Administration
<erUSUL> k0rnz: what filesystem is the partition formtaed with ??
<erUSUL> danub: cheese
<mithraic> update: Turning off compiz entirely does let me drag between monitors.
<aldarsior> peepsalot: you need to install it
<mithraic> So that narrows it down to one of the 235 Compiz plugins.
<danub> ok, ill get it. thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> danub: no problem
<zleap_> k0rnz: my mount points are in /media
<Stalker72> How do I remove parts of a picture in GIMP?
<aldarsior> and you need to run it in an sudo wrapper or it will crash when you try to save settings
<zleap_> or on sone systems this may be /mnt
<aldarsior> Stalker72: with the crop tool?
<fde> hmw: hmm... you restarted firefox? you can try installing 'sudo aptitude install wavpack totem-xine && sudo aptitude purge totem-gstreamer
<zleap_> e.g /media/camera
<zleap_> pr /mnt/camera
<zleap_> or
<poopuser> i have a question - it's not pure linux related but i would be very glad if someone could help.i have 865 foxconn motherboard.is there a way to enable usb keyboard at boot?lately i can't even boot my os.thx in advance
<loller> vmware doesn`t work after i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 looks like the kernels are incompatible any suggestion http://paste.ubuntu.com/74812/ ?
<bazhang> poopuser, is this ubuntu
<Stalker72> aldarsior: Let's say I have a picture of a face and a background.. I want to remove parts of the background from the picture so only the face is left... Not just clear, but remove totally
<fde> hmw: they work here, but I use the xine backend for movies so that libdvdcss works... so it might be an issue with gstreamer idk
<lorenzosu> I installed ubuntu 8.10 on a hp laptop with wubi. It has an ATI graphics card and every time I reboot/shutdown/log out it freezes
<k0rnz> erUSUL: I created /dev/sdb2 with filesystem in fdisk type: linux (83)
<erUSUL> loller: probably you need to reinstall the vmware kernel modules (or reinstall vmware)
<poopuser> bazhang: but i want to boot my ubanto ; )
<fde> poopuser: ##hardware
<peepsalot> bazhang, aldarsior i get put into some safe graphics mode, and when i try to run nvidia settings it tells me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X river PLease edit your X configuration file (just run nvidia-xconfig as root), and restart the X server."
<poopuser> fde: tu
<erUSUL> k0rnz: but you did not fromated it yet... what filesystem you want to use in the parition?
<oskar-> poopuser:  look for an option like "usb legacy support" in the bios setup
<peepsalot> bazhang, aldarsior i ran nvidia-xconfig and restarted X, but still same issue
<loller> erUSUL how should i reinstall the vmware kernel ?
<bazhang> peepsalot, did you install the driver from hardware drivers? what card is this
<erUSUL> k0rnz: you can use gparted to easily format it
<poopuser> fde / oskar thx for help
<k0rnz> erUSUL thanks
<peepsalot> bazhang, i can't remember the exact card name, it's a quadro something
<hmw> a system beep would be enough *sigh* did your last command, without much success... ibtw i ended up in aptitude's ui
<bazhang> peepsalot, check lspci
<erUSUL> loller: not sure.. maybe they have a helpper script to recompile/reinstall modules? never used vmware
<Maximander> Anyone know how to get 802.11 N rates with intrepid iwlagn / intel 4965 using 2.6.27-7 x64 ?
<peepsalot> bazhang, the restricted drivers manager says that the nviida drvier is in use
<bazhang> peepsalot, this is intrepid?
<fde> hmw: you certainly shouldn't have
<peepsalot> bazhang, quadro nvs 140M
<erUSUL> Maximander: i think that N spec is not supported in linux yet
<lorenzosu> I installed ubuntu 8.10 on a hp laptop with wubi. It has an ATI graphics card and every time I reboot/shutdown/log out it freezes
<peepsalot> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> peepsalot, does it list more than one and say which is recommended?
<Stalker72> How do I resize a picture in GIMP?
 * Maximander grumbles "Ready for the desktop my a**..."
<bazhang> Stalker72, with the resize tool
<peepsalot> bazhang, i am running the recommended version (177) there is also a version 173
<erUSUL> Stalker72: image>resize??? this is not really a gimp channel you know
<bazhang> Stalker72, check the gimp user docs at their site
<lorenzosu> Stalker72, the whole picture or just a layer?
<loller> the only problem is that if reinstall the vmware my virtual machine won`t work i afraid so ....
<Rainarrow> Hello, how do I reinstall the stock kernel modules using apt-get after screwing up in compiling modules?
<peepsalot> bazhang, should I try 173?
<hmw> fde: in firefox' settings, wav can be set to "Totem Web Browser Plugin" or "Movie Player (default)" and "Ask", "Save"... it neither asks nor asks me to save!
<Dr_willis> Stalker72,  'scale image' perhaps
<bazhang> peepsalot, once you enabled did you reboot?
<Stalker72> lorenzosu: I want to remove some of the background completely..
<Maximander> even vista supports 802.11n, and I see several tickets related to 802.11n and iwlagn. Is there a flag I can throw to test N support?
<hmw> fde: i pasted your command badly... retrying
<peepsalot> bazhang, it has been enabled the whole time since the upgrade.  i have rebooted a few timne
<NEWK> Just a quick question...
<NEWK> What file system does Ubuntu use?
<bazhang> newk largely ext3
<Dr_willis> NEWK,  ext3 by default
<NEWK> OK, thank you
<Maximander> NEWK:  but you can pick whatever you want in the installer
<Stalker72> How do I remove parts of a picture in GIMP?
<NEWK> I need to install an ext3 driver on my Windows partition so Windows can see the Ubuntu FS
<Dr_willis> Stalker72,  you really should go track down a GIMP tutorial or 3
<NEWK> any tips? because I've never done this before
<Dr_willis> Stalker72,  use the Selexct tool and  'select/cut' out whatyou dont want..
<hasni> salut tt le monde
<Rainarrow> How to reinstall the stock kernel modules?
<oskar-> NEWK:  yes, or an ext2 driver. i heard, that there is no stable solution out there. correct me, if i'm wrong
<fde> NEWK: you want an ext2 driver ... ext3 is ext2 with a journel... you don't need that journel to just mount the partition
<Stalker72> Dr_willis: That only clears it.. It doesn't remove it from the picture
<NEWK> oh, ok, cool
<Maximander> NEWK: You have three options: a real FS driver for ext2, an explorer extension, or a standalone app
<fde> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<NEWK> thank you. :)
<lorenzosu> Stalker72, type "/join #gimp" (without quotes) to join the GIMP-related channel
<Dr_willis> Stalker72,  depends on whatyou mean by clear vs remove..     add a transparency layer if you want to totally 'clear' an area
<peepsalot> bazhang, any suggestions?
<Maximander> NEWK: with the fs-driver and ext2 support, some things won't work, including hibernating in one OS and then booting the other
<lorenzosu> Stalker72, type "/join #gimp" (without quotes) to join the GIMP-related channel
<lorenzosu> I installed ubuntu 8.10 on a hp laptop with wubi. It has an ATI graphics card and every time I reboot/shutdown/log out it freezes
<Dr_willis> NEWK,  the fs-driver tool under windows.. can cause some issues.. use it with care.. and i always 'unmount' the linux drives from their drive letters under windows - when Im not using them in windows..
<thebishop> hello.  I'm trying to disable the media buttons on my Toshiba laptop, but this toshset utility says my kernel doesn't have Toshiba support.  How can I do this with the Ubuntu stock kernel?
<Maximander> NEWK: the advantage to using a userland program on windows to browse ext2/3 partitions is that they don't keep it mounted
<NEWK> unmounting it won't be too much of a problem
<NEWK> I'll just use the driver
<Maximander> and this the whole hibernate, corruption, or unclean dismount issues become non-issues
<Maximander> k, good luck
<NEWK> thanks
<shoat> I have an ipw2200 wireless adapter.  Since the upgrade to intrepid, my wireless keeps dropping/reconnecting.  Any workarounds until the fix is released?  I have associate=0 set already
<hmw> fde: in FF: Edit/Preferences/Applications/WAV there is still those 4 options: Always Ask/Save/Movie Player(default)/Totem Webbroser Plugin and CHOOSE. Could I choose something? And: I thought i just purged the Totem plugin!?
<fde> hmw: no, you switched backend
<mikevankuik> Hi how do I retrive a fresh list of packages for apt-get ? I've tried apt-get update but it doesn't give me back lighttpd as an option ( I threw a bit to much away (A))
<tavis> is there a current package for cli that shows file copy speed/progress like the old vcp?
<hmw> fde: either i have become a normal user this night, or someting is wrong with my ubuntu. i dont have had much luck with it *g* only my 800MHz machine is doing really fine with ubuntu
<histo> mikevankuik: apt-get update will retrieve a list of whats availible
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> mikevankuik: applications -> Add/Remove
<histo> !info lighttpd
<erUSUL> shoat: maybe linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic contains a more stable driver
<ubottu> lighttpd (source: lighttpd): A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.19-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 270 kB, installed size 956 kB
<hmw> REALLY fine! even compiz is very fast
<histo> mikevankuik: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<fde> mikevankuik: lighttpd is in intrepid...
<erUSUL> !backports | shoat
<ubottu> shoat: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rhsanborn> Is there any harm in using apt-get install in ubuntu? I want to make sure that synaptic doesn't have it's own independent database that won't get updated if I use the command line
<hmw> but i want my sound *sniff*
<hmw> ANY
<histo> mikevankuik: you have to have the universe repo enabled
<hmw> system beep
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mikevankuik> Try_Hard_Go_Pro: I'm in a terminal nog in a GUI ^_^ (server package)
<loller> someone having experience with vmware ?
<fde> hmw: idk what is wrong at this point.... it should be working as your setup matches mine  :/
<mikevankuik> fde: ? what do you mean? how do I get it back in the list?
<hmw> fde: thanks for trying anyways
<fde> mikevankuik: enable universe in system > administration > software sources
<fde> mikevankuik: you probably want multiverse too
<mikevankuik> fde: I'm not in a gui I'm ssh-ing my server
<Skky> does anyone know the CLI command to change desktop background image?
<fde> mikevankuik: then edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines related to universe (and multiverse)
<NEWK> hhhmmm,
<NEWK> I installed the driver in Windows
<NEWK> but it says it's not formatted
<NEWK> and it just says the filesystem is "Linux"
<fde> Skky: look in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background/
<peepsalot> bazhang, i tried version 173 and it works now
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> mikevankuik: what package do you want
<bazhang> peepsalot good news
<hmw> NEWK: windows cant read the linux fs natively
<ikonia> last NEWFAQ
<oskar-> hmw:  he installed a ext2 driver ;)
<ikonia> oops
<Mimi> Question: Is there a media player that can, or has a plugin, to let me change pitch and/or tempo of my songs? (No, not like audacity)
<NEWK> Yeah, I installed the driver
<philippe_> Hi. I am tring some ascii code (alt+..) but it is not working. Is it normal? What can I do to make them working?
<oskar-> NEWK: is it perhaps an encrypted file system?
<NEWK> I don't think so
<NEWK> I'll try one of the other programs
<hmw> NEWK: i used Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe successfully, what did you use?
<cdavis_> I have never used a docking station with Ubuntu before, what should I be looking at to configure it to display correctly to my external monitor when docked?
<NEWK> That's the file I used
<hmw> you need to assign a drive letter in the control panel, did you do that?
<NEWK> yes
<NEWK> when I try to click on that drive in my computer, it says it's not formatted
<NEWK> then it asks me to format it
<oskar-> i want to run windows in a virtual machine under linux. which virtualization solution for linux can you recommend?
<NEWK> it's almost as if it's not an ext2 partition!
<philippe_> oskar-, VirtualBox work great for me
<hmw> oskar: i just installed virtual box and i am happy
<bazhang> oskar-, vbox or vmware
<fde> oskar-: depends, does your CPU have virtualization extensions?
<aremax> hello..
<andre_pl> rvsjoen: i tried changing that setting, still got the same error, i'm trying the "normal" way to compile/install a kernel
<hmw> oskar: google "ubunto virtualbox" first and find a good tutorial
<Pici> !vbox | oskar-
<ubottu> oskar-: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<hmw> oskar: ubuntu of course
<oskar-> fde:  no, none i know of. it is a quite old athlon xp
<fde> VirtualBox doesn't use virtualization extensions
<aremax> hai..I'm linux's newbie... from Indonesia...
<bazhang> hmw, dont need to recommend google here
<oskar-> ok, thank you
<fde> oskar-: then probably VirtualBox yes
<bazhang> hmw, we can answer those questions
<bazhang> hmw, either here or in #vbox
<aremax> may I ask all linux master hre..?
<hmw> bazhang: simply installing it just consumes time, until you find out, that it isnt that straight forward
<yunustj> hi, what is the name of cli program that I can use to verify burned ubuntu 8.10 cd?
<fde> !ask > aremax
<ubottu> aremax, please see my private message
<bazhang> hmw, you are discussing windows drivers? please take to ##windows
<hmw> bazhang: no??
<fde> bazhang: its a driver for ext2
<aremax> thx ubottu
<oobe> i would just like to say i often see people ask questions that they really should be using google for
<oobe> so go use google you retards
<NEWK> I'm trying a different program now
<HeisSpiter|Lap> Hi
<bazhang> oobe, please keep it civil
<UnknownUser56> !language | oobe
<ubottu> oobe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oobe> that was civil trust me
<NEWK> This other program doesn't recognize it either!
<NEWK> It just says that the filesystem is "Linux native"
<hmw> NEWK: if youre sure, that your drive is sane, and that the partition is, too, then it is really, really strange
<bazhang> NEWK, this is from windows or from ubuntu
<ksbalaji> Mine Hardy. Installed firestarter. Now, Firefox does not have history and the bookmarks are gone.
<lorenzosu> I installed ubuntu 8.10 on a hp laptop with wubi. It has an ATI graphics card and every time I reboot/shutdown/log out it freezes
<NEWK> This is in Windows
<sin> ???
<NEWK> trying to access my Ubuntu partition
<benoka> I'm trying to install gnokii but it seems to be extremely complicated - isn't there a way to click once on install and then it does the whole thing? do I really have to install all little components one by one?
<NEWK> and it's 8.10, by the way
<NEWK> if that matters
<mithraic> I can't seem to restore my ubuntu splash at startup :(
<mithraic> Problem: My shutdown splash is ubuntu. My startup splash is still kubuntu.
<bazhang> NEWK, you are trying to share files and folders between ubuntu and windows?
<ekrres> ?
<mithraic> Attempted: I ran sudo update-alternatives --config uplash-artwork.so
<NEWK> No, I'm trying yo access my ubuntu partition
<mithraic> Result: As above. Boo-hoo.
<NEWK> *to
<mithraic> Any other suggestions?
<hmw> NEWK: boot into ubuntu and access your windows
<NEWK> why?
<Pici> NEWK: If you're using windows currently and trying to install a driver to access your ext3 paritions, then this is a topic for ##windows, not #ubuntu
<fde> mithraic: remove kubuntu-usplash-theme (aptitude search kubuntu if that's the wrong name) and reinstall ubuntu-usplash-theme (again check package name, I'm not 100%)
<NEWK> That's not what I want to do
<Fougner> hey, is there a way to display realtime network activity in terminal?
<bazhang> mithraic, you seem to have missed the last part of the command
<hmw> NEWK: because its more reliable
<fde> Pici: you really think ##windows will assist him?  :/
<Pici> fde: Yes.
<mithraic> fde, thanks
<NEWK> But, that's not what I want to do
<Pici> fde: Its offtopic here anyway.
<NEWK> alright, I give up
<NEWK> thanks for your help
<fde> Pici: they will laugh at him
<ksbalaji>  Installed firestarter firewall. Now, Firefox does not show history and the bookmarks are gone! Also I am unable to restore bookmarks.
<Pici> fde: Why?
<bazhang> fde its offtopic here.
<fde> Pici: he is trying to figure out why Ubuntu won't let him access its partition from Windows... how is it offtopic?
<hmw> NEWK: is the partition still good? can you boot it?
<oskar-> ksbalaji:  this seems unrelated to me...
<benoka> when I download a packed file, how do I start the commands in that file? do I have to extract first somewhere? and after?
<bazhang> !usplash | mithraic
<ubottu> mithraic: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ompaul> fde, is it not obvious, the software he wants to run is on windows to access ....... ext3 .... you would not expect a windows channel to support something like reading ntfs from a gnu/linux system
<hmw> benoka: always extract the stuff before running it
<bazhang> mithraic, you seem to only have done the first part of that command
<mithraic> I see, thanks bazhang
<bazhang> benoka, what file and what are you trying to do
<mithraic> While I'm kvetching: In gnome save panels, when I begin typing it seems to change the filetype filter, rather than the filename.
<mithraic> Is that just the way it is, or am I misconfigured someplace?
<bazhang> mithraic, the highlighted section?
<fde> ompaul: try getting help from ##windows sometime, and you'll see my issue with that response... people in here are more likely to be experienced with it anyways
<ksbalaji> oskar-, pardon? - I said that after installing firestarter firewall in Hardy, my firefox does not show my bookmarks. Nor does it show the history. Can you help?
<ompaul> fde, not our problem
<MacGyverNL> <ompaul> fde, is it not obvious, the software he wants to run is on windows to access ....... ext3 .... you would not expect a windows channel to support something like reading ntfs from a gnu/linux system <-- Actually, we do.
<mithraic> ok, suddenly i can't reproduce. ain't that the way. i'll go back to my corner.
<DarkKnight> hey wats the best distro
<fde> ompaul: I thought Ubuntu cared about support, no matter the issue, provided it is related to Ubuntu?
<ompaul> MacGyverNL, ehh read my comment again - ntfs reading using ubuntu is in factoids here
<bazhang> benoka, please keep it in channel
<benoka> bazhang, ok
<benoka> it's just too many things at a time
<oskar-> ksbalaji: yes, i understand. but i see no relation between installing a firewall configuration tool and disappeared bookmarks... maybe a random coincidence?
<fde> DarkKnight: you're asking #ubuntu so that is a flawed question... people in ##linux would likely recommend Ubuntu too though if you're a beginner
<bazhang> benoka, just type my name and me yours and itll be fine
<ompaul> fde, not windows support and it is not related to that, if that were the case using a mainframe and SAS software to export cvs files to your ubuntu platter would be of concern here, and it is not
<dlew> Has anyone else failed to get the most recent updates, because of a "size mismatch"?  http://pastie.org/319713
<benoka> bazhang, I'm trying to install gnokii from downloaded from here: http://gnokii.org/download/gnokii/
<bazhang> benoka, what does gnokii do
<regeya> oh yikes
<regeya> what's the best car DarkKnight?
<ompaul> fde, if you want to discuss this further I suggest we do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> !offtopic | regeya
<ubottu> regeya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benoka> bazhang, it's an application for communication with mobile phones, mainly nokia
<oskar-> DarkKnight: of course, gentoo is the best distribution ;-) *duck*
<fde> ompaul: its cool... I guess I got the wrong idea about Ubuntu... guess I should direct Wubi issues to ##windows too, my mistake
<bazhang> benoka, install from repos
<hmw> oskar: ever tried linux from scratch? *g*
<ksbalaji> oskar-, I feel that it is because of firestarter. Can I restore the  bookmarks?
<bazhang> !info gnokii | benoka
<benoka> bazhang, what is repos?
<DarkKnight> fde, oskar-; i m using ubuntu; but my peers have installed debian on college systems and people were dissatisfied. I am given the task to install the whole lab with the best OS not necessarily ubuntu...
<ompaul> fde, not the same issue and I think you know that
<regeya> plus, the point I'm getting at DarkKnight, is that "best" is dependent upon what you need.  For some people, Ubuntu is the best...oh c'mon, ompaul, let's not educate people by example...
<bazhang> benoka, sudo apt-get install gnokii
<fde> ompaul: I think its very related... its a Windows application. He wants to access Ubuntu from his Linux partition.
<oskar-> hmw: i wanted to, had started, but then had not enough time
<Neconide> Sigh.....................
<bazhang> fde, please stop.
<Neconide> Can anyone help me out with getting ndiswrapper installed on 8.04?
<ompaul> fde, not the same thing - please talk in -ot about this, I promise to be entertaining
<DarkKnight> regaya; read my above statement
<Neconide> $ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-modules-1.9, ndisgtk doesn't work
<MacGyverNL> ompaul: Yes, but if you ask that question in ##Windows, we do answer. That's what I meant. It was also directed at fde's "they will laugh at him."
<MacGyverNL> ompaul: Apologies for the confusion.
<regeya> ...for some people, while for others no form of *n?x will work.  Come up with a list of your needs, and start looking up various distributions to see what their strengths/weaknesses are DarkKnight...and based on ompaul's response, no need to scroll back, the conversation is over.
<dmsuperman> We're a bit off the topic of support...
<oskar-> DarkKnight:  you have to know what you want, and then look, which fits best. there is no single scale like goodness
<ksbalaji> oskar-, I believe because this happened immediately after installing firestarter. FF3 behaves strangely.
<arpi> Hi, I`ve installed 8.10 on a vaio laptop with wupi, strangly DVD playback and rhythmbox and Totem visualisation with skype picture is all jerky while flash movies play all right. Can you help me please?
<muhamad> palu
<benoka> bazhang, ok, thank you, I'll try - on the other hand, I started to install some components already upon installation instructions manually, what do I do to them? how do I find them back...? :( or I should just forget about them...
<bazhang> benoka, the ubuntu software repositories; always look there first
<muhamad> muhamad
<paule_> arpi, what are you using to play dvds?
<bazhang> muhamad, this is ubuntu support do you have a support question
<ksbalaji> oskar-, also FF3 address panel looks strange without http: !
<bazhang> !info gnokii
<arpi> VLC Mplayer Totem
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Neconide> Can anyone help me install ndiswrapper? I'm trying to get some drivers to work but: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-modules-1.9, ndisgtk Doesn't work, it doens't find any of the packages.
<crweb> what package owns the default ubuntu background and how does it set it to default?
<oskar-> ksbalaji: i suggest to make a backup copy of your firefox profile directory (~/.mozilla/firefox). then you can try to look into it and see, if you can repair it. i do not know enough about it, sorry...
<bazhang> benoka, how far along did you get with the installation
<DarkKnight> oskar, regaya; well th the tools we might as well use are UML , C, C++, DBMS, flash, java  and the systems are client server......so the client-server which we setup must also not give problems.....the thing is dat everybody is a newbie to linux at my college, so I am supposed to easy to use, learn and implement OS
<Neconide> Anyone? :\
<bazhang> DarkKnight, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<benoka> bazhang, so I should actually not download stuff from the internet but try and get them from the ubuntu software repositories? how do i find that?
<squarebracket> where are the kernel drivers kept?
<ksbalaji> oskar-, anyway thanks for your interest. I shall try repairing.
<bazhang> benoka, from synaptic package manager, add/remove, or the command line apt-get (apt-cache search to search)
<vinnie> ...
<paule_> arpi, are you using proprietary video card drivers?
<DarkKnight> benoka; system--->Administration---> Synaptic Package Managaer
<benoka> bazhang, the command finished
<peleg> Do you have any idea what can block my C-something key-bindings from working in LyX? It's an old-old problem here, but I can't find any clue on the net
<bazhang> benoka, was it installed successfully?
<arpi> yes I use proprietary drives.
<vinnie> what does HAL failed to initialized actually mean??
<peleg> M-something works great (M = Alt key, C = Ctrl key)
<Neconide> Can someone help me install ndiswrapper on 8.04 I'm having a lot of trouble, I'm not sure if I'm using the right command ($ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-modules-1.9, ndisgtk) but it doesn't recognize the packages.
<hmw> peleg: your lynx as it came, or did you tweak it?
<alex|xela> is it possible it in anyway to create softare raid 0 on ubuntu 8.04 while the server is online? ive just noticed my 2 x 320 gb drives are not raided - using mdadm?
<benoka> bazhang, seems to be the case, but I don't know where can I find it
<peleg> hmw: LyX, not lynx
<paule_> arpi, maybe try using xbmc, which used 3d accel, also you might try disabling that driver and seeing if it fixes vlc
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> Neconide: try typing the same just ithout ,
<peleg> hmw: and I did not tweak it
<hmw> peleg: oops. sorry *g*
<alex|xela> #
<alex|xela> all the data is being stored on sda1, anyway i can just attach sdb1 onto it easily?
<paule_> arpi, have you searched the forums to see if other people had problems with your laptop?
<peleg> hmw: does that mean you don't have an idea?
<hmw> peleg: sorry, no. i dont even know LyX :(
<benoka> bazhang, ok i found it az xgnokii
<peleg> thanks!
<bazhang> benoka, nice
<benoka> bazhang, as far as I know that's an extension to gnokii
<bazhang> benoka, yep
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know of a nice ui designer app for pytcl/tk ?
<OxDeadC0de> I know it's better to code them but I'm on a deadline
<Neconide> Try_Hard_Go_Pro: it still recognizes it as a seperation point because it doesnt say "cannot find package ndiswrapper-common,"
<Neconide> I've tried to install them all seperately but it can't find them.
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> do you type $ infront of sudo
<arpi> Yes I didn`t find anybody with similar problems.
<Neconide> I might want to note I'm dual booting vista and ubuntu, and the fact that WUSB600N isn't ubuntu-friendly is the only reason I can talk to you right now from vista.
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> cause you shouldn't
<benoka> bazhang, connecting but not really doing anything...
<Neconide> Try_Hard_Go_Pro: no, I didn't.
<paule_> !who | arpi
<ubottu> arpi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<emilien> need help making a video of my desktop under ubuntu any suggestions on programs?
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> why don't you just try finding the packages in add/remove
<bazhang> !screencast | emilien
<ubottu> emilien: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<fde> emilien: istanbul
<arpi> Ok I was addressing paule_
<emilien> ok thanks
<paule_> arpi, does vlc play any video files without lagging?
<Neconide> Try_Hard_Go_Pro they're not there.
<progex> who am I?
<Neconide> I think I just got a bummed ass ubuntu install.
<alex|xela> is it possible it in anyway to create softare raid 0 on ubuntu 8.04 while the server is online? ive just noticed my 2 x 320 gb drives are not raided - using mdadm? all the data is being stored on sda1, anyway i can just attach sdb1 onto it easily?
<alex|xela> sorry raid 1
<hmw> Neconide: maybe switching to the main servers might help?
<arpi> paule_ Vlc is not lagging system resources are not used extensively
<hmw> arpi: did you try another DVD?
<Neconide> hmw: I can't connect to the internet because of my god damn WUSB600N and I need to install ndiswrapper to get it to work... I know usually WUSB600N isn't very friendly with ndiswrapper but I have a few tricks up my sleeve.
<benoka> bazhang, it's not doing anything... :(
<arpi> paule_Yes it is the same with all
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> neconide: well i installed it succesfully
<hmw> propain: frank?
<paule_> arpi, so the the problem is only with dvds?
<Neconide> Try_Hard_Go_Pro: That doesn't really help me :\
<trinhvantu> hiiiii
<Neconide> hi.
<benoka> ubuntu only recognizes my laptop's built-in wireless card, not the external wireless USB adapter, what can I do?
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> neconide: hmm what does it says you exactly
<arpi> Paule_No ,I get similar jerky visualisations in music players and my skype picture is also jerky.
<Neconide> Try_Hard_Go_Pro: "Could Not Find Package ndiswrapper-common" or ndiswrapper-modules-1.9 or anything else
<hmw> arpi: exlpain jerke a little more detailed, please
<Neconide> Try_Hard_Go_Pro: and yes I've tried to install them all seperately.
<angel> Hi just wondering is there anyone here knows how to use avidemux2?
<phrostbite> I have a samsung mp3 player and I cannot seem to get my laptop to register that it is connected. Any suggestions?
<greg_> anyone able to help me set up vpn - would like to be able to vpn into my ubuntu box and mount samba shares?
<progex> I must of done somethng wrong if im progex,,,lol
<Neconide> I'm going to be right back, I'm just going to boot up in ubuntu and try to get this working again.
<angel> Hi just wondering is there anyone here knows how to use avidemux2?
<user01> is there user friendly pdf splitter/merger for people who arent very technical (eg end users)?
<user01> user01, for a gui
<arpi> Paule_ OK, I get the movie, visualisation, skype playing but in approx. every 2 seconds the picture turns black for a flash then it comes back.
<Buster_Hymen> what's the status of office2007 under wine? I'm getting conflicting reports all over google.  Can i just run the installer under wine with no tweaking?
<benoka> hello all, ubuntu only recognizes my laptop's built-in wireless card, not the external wireless USB adapter, what can I do?
<paule_> arpi, sounds video card related, try disabling the proprietary driver and see if that fixes the problem
<alex|xela> is it possible it in anyway to create softare raid 1 while the server is booted, without using the livecd etc? ive just noticed my 2 x 320 gb drives are not raided .. should i use mdadm? all the data is being stored on sda1, anyway i can just attach sdb1 onto it easily? and raid 1 it?
<arpi> Paule_ Idid that, without good results.
<Rainarrow> Hello, what's the difference between acpi-cpufreq and speedstep-centrino? is it true that the latter one is now obsolete? I googled with the two names but seems can't reach a clear conclusion.
<vinnie> hi why does my dvdrw unable to read all dvd .it happen soon after akernek upgrade
<paule_> arpi, was it the same problem or different then
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> neconide: try addind these lines int /etc/apt/sources.list
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> neconide: deb http://bg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> deb http://bg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates universe
<arpi> Paule_ It was exactly the same.
<oskar-> vinnie: is it unable to read the dvd at all or only unable to play movies?
<phrostbite> I have a samsung mp3 player and it for some reason does not wanna show up like other mp3 players. Does anybody have a suggestion as to why this might be happening?
<Buster_Hymen> benoka:  did you check to see if that adapter was supported?
<drindt> i freshly installed ubuntu server edition 8.0.4 lts and want now installing syscp via apt-get install syscp but it doesnt install no output is given what can i do?
<paule_> arpi, hmm weird not sure then, try posting details on the forum, probably someone else with the same hardware has run into the issue before, and keep asking here
<vinnie> oskar; its unable to read all but i was ablw to write dvds
<fXsTar> hy all!i have a problem with my ubuntu connection!i have a server
<fXsTar>           behind a router ..and the maxim speed trough is 1 MB/s upload and
<fXsTar>           download!
<benoka> Buster_Hymen, where can I check that?
<arpi> Thanks, Paule_
<vinnie> oskar : i even tried with dmesg|tail
<Buster_Hymen> it's on the ubuntu help pages somewhere. give me a second, i'll try to locate it for you
<Pici> drindt: Because syscp is not a valid package name
<drindt> Pici: in the previous install this is working, iam confused
<oskar-> vinnie:  is it recognized at boot time?  try to mount dvds manually
<fXsTar> anyone?
<Buster_Hymen> benoka:  you'll have to find the chipset make of your adapter... the list is not by brand name
<progex> alex I installed pclinuxos gnome on two drives in raid0 software raid that is its easy after you have done it once its a matter of make both drives Lvm then partitioning them
<oskar-> vinnie:  maybe then you get error messages that help further
<Buster_Hymen> so look carefully on the box and on the adapter
<greg_> anyone know about setting my ubuntu box up as a PPTP server?
<vinnie> oskar : i tried ,it do recognise som but unable to mount neither dvd nor csd
<Pici> drindt: I don't see it listed as a valid package name in any supported release.
<Buster_Hymen> benoka:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Nhorning> Hey there
<Nhorning> how do I get my web cam working?
<vinnie> oskar: it happned after a kernel update
<temppy> !webcam > Nhorning
<ubottu> Nhorning, please see my private message
<Nhorning> I've got a genius slip 1320
<egoflux> how can i change how long it takes for the display to dim?
<phrostbite> Grr this is aggravating. Do I need drivers or something if a mp3 player does not wanna connect?
<flaco> non ubuntu question... when I install a program from the source... (make install) how can uninstall the program?
<egoflux> in the power management tools there's only an option to dim when idle but u can't control how long that is...
<greg_> phrostbits - does it show up when you type lsusb into terminal?
<sedi-d> hey guys i was wondering if anyone can help me install automatix2
<c369> hey, what is the gnome tool called to conifgure networkmanager? the gui thingy
<temppy> !checkinstall > flaco
<ubottu> flaco, please see my private message
<Neconide> No dice.
<phrostbite> Let me check Greg
<temppy> flaco: also, sometimes, there is a make uninstall command
<Neconide> Apparently I need an internet connection to install ndiswrapper.....,
<hmw> flaco: if youre lucky, the package provides uninstall... try make uninstall or make --help
<sedi-d> i looked up a few ways of doing it an i just cant seem to get it to work
<linuxcrypt> System > preferences > Power Management
<temppy> Neconide: ndiswrapper is usually on the install cd
<vinnie> oskar:HAL failed to intialise exactly mean ,som times i get it som times i dont after loggin into Gnome
<egoflux> linuxcrypt: i know, but it doesn't allow me to change how long it takes for the dispaly to be considered idle...
<sedi-d> lol anyone?:D
<Neconide> temppy: Well I don't know, it isn't.
<phrostbite> Greg_ Yes it shows up in there
<egoflux> it just has a little check
<linuxcrypt> yes
<flaco> temppy, hmw: thks, that works
<linuxcrypt> click on the "On Battery Tab"
<bazhang> sedi-d, dont use automatix
<linuxcrypt> uncheck the box for "reduce backlight brightness"
<temppy> Neconide: are you sure? I have always found it there
<paul68> hi I have been running through this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20startup  however when I try to launch it then nothing is happening no error message nothing
<sedi-d> ok then what should i use?
<Neconide> temppy: yes I am sure
<bazhang> sedi-d, it will require a full reinstall and you will not be supported here
<paul68> how do I solve this
<hmw> flaco: next time you could use chroot
<temppy> Neconide: what cd are you using?
<bazhang> sedi-d, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sedi-d> okkk then
<sedi-d> thanks
<Neconide> temppy: one I burned myself (obviously) ubuntu 8.04
<phrostbite> When I type that lsusb it shows up in the list. so what should i do from there
<temppy> Neconide: live cd? or alternate?
<greg_> phrostbite: what kind of mp3 player?
<phrostbite> samsung
<Neconide> temppy: live cd meaning?
<histo> !msg ubottu resolution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<temppy> Neconide: well, regardless, if you have some other media, you can just get the packages straight from repositories.  You need ndiswrapper-utils and ndiswrapper-common
<ohubuntu> where could i change the power settings, like disabling standby and the monitor turning off?
<Neconide> temppy: what about ndiswrapper-modules-1.9?
<paul68> hi I have been running through this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20startup  however when I try to launch it then nothing is happening no error message nothing   how do I solve this   I also don't get any visual indications on the server that the script is running or being applied
<macpo3> arggh I'm going mad .... what do I need to add to ~/.bashrc to create the HTML_TIDY environment variable and set it to /home/fred/tidy.conf
<sambagirl> join #linux
<sambagirl> morning
<sambagirl> i received my erack server
<sambagirl> my plan was to put ubuntu on it
<Dr_willis> macpo3,  '   export VARIABLENAME='whatever'            '
<sambagirl> brb
<Dr_willis> macpo3,  of course that will only affect new shells...
<egoflux> linuxcrypt: thanx...
<greg_> anyone help m set up PPTP to allow me to vpn into my ubuntu box?
<temppy> Neconide: I don't know.  Never heard of that package. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=ndiswrapper
<hagna> how do I find out what is locking up the sound dev on ubuntu ibex I get this error audio_alsa_sink[hw:0,0]: Device or resource busy
<sambagirl> from what i can gather, if you have an erack server, you have to remove the hdd and install on another system and then replace the drive back into the rack server?
<macpo3> yes, so I do that and open a new terminal window, and it processes the ~/.bashrc (echo '~/.bashrc') but when I type env in the new terminal window, the variable isn't there
<Neconide> temppy: Can't I just go to ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net o_o
<mithraic> Has anyone else encountered this error when saving, from gedit, to a samba mount?
<eventi> how can I allow a normal user to ping without sudo
<mithraic> Problem: Saving within gedit to an existing file on a samba mount yields error "text file busy"
<Dr_willis> eventi,  a normal user can ping here without sudi
<mithraic> Details: Saving a new file doesn't have the problem. Saving with other editors (kate, gvim, etc.) doesn't have the problem.
<shubbar> which drivers do i need for Nvidia Geforce 6200 ?
<Neconide> temppy: alright now I think I can manage to install it, if I have any trouble I'll come bother you some more. :)
<temppy> Neconide: that way, I would expect to be much harder.  If you have the know how to go that route, then why ask here?  Getting it from the repos is much simpler
<fosco__> shubbar, 177
<mithraic> Can anyone reproduce? Anybody out there got a samba mount up, and mind trying to save a text file?
<temppy> Neconide: sure thing : )
<eventi> ubuntu 8.10 gets ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
<eventi> Dr_willis: ubuntu 8.10 gets ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
<shubbar> fosco__, "This driver is activated but not in use" why do i get this message for 177?
<paul68> hi I have been running through this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20startup  however when I try to launch it then nothing is happening no error message nothing   how do I solve this   I also don't get any visual indications on the server that the script is running or being rejected
<Dr_willis> eventi,  using ubuntu 8.10 64bit here.. and it works.
<eventi> hmmm
<eventi> actually using ubuntu-eee
<Dr_willis> eventi,  try    ls -l /bin/ping
<Dr_willis> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 33168 2007-12-10 14:03 /bin/ping
<fosco__> shubbar, not sure, make a backup of your xorg.conf and run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<maple1> YES WE CAN
<Dr_willis> eventi,  note the 's' - it seems ping is set 'suid' here
<eventi> not for me
<LjjjL> eventi: Ubuntu-Eee is not a supported version of Ubuntu
<eventi> ok - I can fix that
<c369> when I have changed my xorg.conf do I have to reboot or does it suffice to log out in order for the changes to take place?
<LjjjL> eventi: anyway, i know that the problem is due to a bug that makes /bin/ping not suid root
<LjjjL> eventi: so it can be fixed by making it suid root.
<sambagirl> i received my erack server and i am perplexed with it. i actually did not realize that you have almost an ignorant bios for these things. so if i understand stuff correctly, i have to first remove the hdd and then put the removed hdd into another system and then install what i want on that hdd via the other system and then remove the hdd and then put it back into the erack server bay and then i can work with what i want then?
<Dr_willis> I though the ping not being suid - was not a 'bug' but a 'security feature' :)
<eventi> thanks guys - worked perfectly
<LjjjL> Dr_willis: well, it's not that way in standard Ubuntu at any arte
<Dr_willis> LjjjL,  yep..  seen other disrtos with ping not being suid
<Gnea> sambagirl: erack?
<paul68> can somebody help me with my question posted above
<sambagirl> gnea yes eRack
<sambagirl> www.eracks.com
 * Gnea checks it
<docelic> Hey folks, I got the Ubuntu LiveCD, but I don't see how to run ubuntu from it instead of installing on the disk? The ubuntu screen that shows up after boot is showing me install-related options and not livecd...
<sivaji> my mobile memory card has been locked and it can be mounted here my dmesg output http://pastebin.com/f37a502fe
<sivaji> cannot be mounted*
<sambagirl> it has this setup but not a real bios like what i expected to select boot order etc.
<sambagirl> so i cant install iubuntu server it came with centos 4.1 which means nada to me.
<paule_> !repeate | paul68
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate
<Gnea> never used one before... it doesn't have a cdrom drive?
<paule_> !repeat | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sambagirl> no i put one on it tho but maybe that cdrom is bad possibly. i dunno.
<sambagirl> oh well.
<sambagirl> bbiab let me check something.
<J3ff> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<paul68> paule_: I know the rules very well thank you and I am following a howto but it doesn't seem to work
<linuxcrypt> egoflux: no problemo
<Shish_> got a couple of questions.. bear with me.. thanks in advance! lol...  when i start up ubuntu, and change the brightness level on the desktop, the keyboard will "deactivate" -- forcing me to restart and then be able to use the keyboard.. lol, help!!
<c369> does anybody know, why <Option "VertScrollDelta" "0"> in xorg.conf does not deactivate the vertical scrolling of my synaptic touchpad?
<pronoy> how do i fix this problem of sound input in ubuntu hardy ?
<pronoy> how do i fix this problem of sound input in ubuntu hardy ?
<sivaji> my mobile memory card has been locked and it cannot  be mounted here dmesg output http://pastebin.com/f37a502fe
<qwertzuk> http://www.unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net/?id=7118064
<tomaw> qwertzuk: please don't spam those links on freenode
<LjjjL> c369: what does "synclient -l | grep VertScroll" say?
<Dr_willis> sivaji,  i wonder if its using some nonstandard filesystem. Ive no idea how one locks a 'sd' card.
<Marfi> quick question, for the ubuntu 8.10 x86 disk, whats the default password?
<Marfi> Dr_willis, most SD cards are in fat32
<mithraic> Is anyone aware of a utility giving keyboard shortcuts to resize a window? Not maximize/minimize, but resize (e.g. tile to left half of screen, etc.)
<mithraic> This under compiz/gtk
<oskar-> mithraic:  alt+f8 for me... (?)
<ne2k__> mithraic: there was a wm I used to use that did all of that sort of stuff with the keyboard, can't remember what it was called, though
<lucax> big issues with compix and xserver-intel... any other drivers i can use instead of this ones?
<sivaji> Dr_willis, actually it was working file i copied some file from hd to mobile card after that its locked not accessible
<paule_> Marfi, the password is user-set
<c369> LjjjL, Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<pronoy> how do i solve the sound input problem ??
<sivaji> paule_, i didnt set any password
<Marfi> is it "user-set" or the user sets the pass paule_ ?
<LjjjL> c369: oh, then i recommend you put Option "SHMConfig" "on" in your Synaptics InputDevice section
<Dr_willis> sivaji,  from what i see in the pastebin - theres some sort of read/write error...
<c369> aight, thanks, LjjjL :)
<Dr_willis> sivaji,  thats proberly not a good sign. :(
<sivaji> Dr_willis, is there any way to fix it ?
<paule_> sivaji, did it let you use a blank password?
<LjjjL> c369: that will likely not solve the problem, but will allow you to use synclient to change and look at the settings on the fly, which is nice
<alex_> hi
<paule_> Marfi, the user sets the password during installation
<phrostbite> I have a samsung mp3 player and it does not want to show up as connected. I was told to download gparted. Now what do i need to do?
<Shish_> keyboard deactivates when i change brightness level on desktop... how can i fix this? besides not changing brightness level! lol...
<alex_> ??
<Dr_willis> sivaji,  no idea..  perhaps backup all data.. (some how?) and reformat the card..
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  since a couple of days, Firefox started to open into full-screen mode by default, on both intrepid and jaunty.  is there any known cure?
<alex_> wahts this?
<OceanX> lead injection
<alex_> whats this?
<Marfi> paule_, i know that. i use a live disk for data recovery whenever i have to pull data off of a bum hard drive. i was gone for 15 minutes (past the sudo time) and tried to sudo -i, and i couldn't get in
<Neconide> temppy: I'm back to annoy you :D.... could you give me that link again, haha.
<vasy> hi
<Neconide> hi, vasy.
<paule_> Marfi, oh thought you meant an a hard disk install, not the live disk
<Marfi> paule_, hehe, np
<temppy> Neconide: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=ndiswrapper
<Neconide> temppy: Thanks <3
<pronoy> hey !! little help with the sound input please ......really appreciate it ?
<reqqit> is it a known issue that when a laptop powersaves the screen in a fullscreen app it sometimes doesn't come back?
<Marfi> whats the problem pronoy ?
<reqqit> I am running something fullscreen, and the powersaving kicked in (stupid &*&&*$& &$*&$) ok it is back now... cool
<reqqit> it paused for like 4 minutes, but kicked in on next screen refresh
<Neconide> Peaceeeeee.
<egoflux> are there any generic type sound equalizers or are they specific to certain sound cards?
<reqqit> but damn slow now
<histo> reqqit, what are you running fullscreen?
<LjjjL> egoflux, generally it's the audio playing programs which (may) come with an equalizer function
<vallhalla81> hi there can some one help me connect to my pc using ssh i have it setup but cant connect and am unsure if it is my pc or the one i am trying to connect from
<gammy> egoflux: Basically you're out of luck.
<hololight> reqqit: nvidia drivers?
<paule_> Marfi, hmm this is an interesting question if you have not set the password yet with the live cd
<lysium> vallhalla81: what happens if you try to connect with ssh?
<histo> vallhalla81, are you trying to connect on the local network or through a router
<c369> LjjjL, the line you posted still gives me a VertEdgeScroll of 60, despite the value in my xconf.org; when invoking <synclient VertEdgeScroll=0> I get the result I wanted though - any clue why that could be?
<gammy> egoflux: No soundsystem has a program-specific equalizer. Pulseaudio supports a system-wide equalized but it isn't graphical and is somewhat complex to set up
<lucax> how can i find out what driver is xorg using?
<Marfi> paule_, i've never had to set a password. i just thought that it was interesting in the fact that it wouldn't let me sudo -i from the live disk. =)
<gammy> egoflux: Basically, either find a program that has a builtin equalizer, or buy a hardware equalizer. It's sad, pathetic, annoying but that's basically how it is.
<limecat> hi, really quick question--im using a USB to Serial converter, how do i find out what device it is in /dev?
<pronoy> HELLO !!
<LjjjL> c369: err but it's VertScrollDelta not VertEdgeScroll
<limecat> it shows up in lsusb and everything...
<egoflux> that sux man...
<Marfi> hi pronoy
<vallhalla81> histo: thrue a router but port is forwarded
<paule_> Marfi, it should let you do that after boot, although it might stop working if you logout first
<egoflux> anyways...amarok has one so i'm good
<gammy> egoflux: On the flipside, no other os has system-wide equalization as far as I know.
<histo> vallhalla81, are you getting an error or anything?
<mulle> mulle
<Marfi> paule_, thats what i was figuring. ah well, must just be a glitch. =)
<loller> can somebody tell me iif in case i now update vmware from 1.0.6 to 1.0.7 will my already installed virtual machine run ?
<paule_> Marfi, or set a password for the default ubuntu account
<vallhalla81> histo: no just nothing at all
<limecat> nvm ^_^
<pronoy> Marfi: i meant HELLO !! CAN ANYONE HELP ME types....but anyways.....hi marfi :)
<lucax> i need to know what driver is xorg using... how do i do that?
<darkhamm> hey people, i share my partition with samba with XBMC, every time i'm try to open some avi new in partition with XBMC, i can't open , i must type a chmod to the file to open it. how can i build an ext3 partition for share everything everytime in everymode?
<paule_> Marfi, does sudo -i not work at all with the livecd?
<Marfi> pronoy, whats the problem? working on a computer atm
<arpi> Paule_ It was proprietary driver problem I just forgot to restart my computer disabling it. Ok so can I make this proprietary driver work properly?
<reqqit> histo, urban terror :p hololight : erm, I am running this on an Acer Aspire ONE :p (ubuntu 8.10, 1.5gb ram)
<Marfi> paule_, it does, but after 15 minutes it doesn't
<histo> vallhalla81, can you ping the machine and also on the machine try running netstat -ta and see if the port is listening
<c369> LjjjL, oh funny, so I should have put VertEdgeScroll in my xorg.conf :) so I just confused the variables - thanks!
<JFactor> Hello, I am using Hardy with an Hp Pavillion dv9000, I have just recently obtained the new VLC and was wondering if there is a way to get the remote control of the laptop to work with this program.
<Marfi> paule_, but as long as i have a rootshell, it can sit forever like that
<paule_> Marfi, one way to do that is by setting a password for default account
<reqqit> loading the app was LIGHTENING fast, and the menus... but after the screen blackout, everything is dog slow. hrm.
<Dr_willis> JFactor,  i got a similer remote.. not tried to use it yet. :)  its possible it works with  that remote software.. but ive not  had time to researchit. (i forget the name of the remote software)
<Marfi> paule_, ah, ok. gotcha
<harvey> Hi all, I recently upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and now VLC and movieplayer doesnt work even though it worked before. I've added every codec there is, been in every tutorial there is and still nothing? What is going on does anyone know ?   And more importantly can anyone point me in the right direction?
<pronoy> lucax: you need to do this in your terminal /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paule_> arpi, aha, interesting, well look and see if there are tweaks needed for the proprietary driver, or alternate versions
<gammy> harvey: What is the error?
<Marfi> harvey, go through synaptic and do a complete remove of both of them, then reinstall. its probably a config file for them somewhere
<aoupi> harvey: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<harvey> yes aoupi
<gammy> harvey: WHAT is the error.
<hololight> reqqit: I was having a similar problem with nvidia prop. drivers... does switching to a virtual console and then back again help?
<harvey> ok marfi thats what i thought, i'll try that
<Fende> posible bug on ubuntu-8-10
<vallhalla81> histo: yes it is listerning
<Fende> start eclipse
<Fende> stop eclipse
<Fende> run top
<Fende> eclipse si runing?
<FloodBot1> Fende: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paule_> Marfi, yeah its a bit strange the way the sudo is disabled, but at least it won't log you out of a root shell ;)
<Daejeo> hello guys :)
<gammy> Solving problems by not learning anything on the way..great.
<arpi> Paule_OK thanks again for the help.
<harvey> the error is that vlc just shuts down straight away with any file i try to play...
<histo> vallhalla81, then it should be answering. just ssh <ip of machine thats listening>  .
<aoupi> harvey: try deleting your vlc config files, they are in ~/.config/vlc
<paule_> arpi, sure good luck, if you don't care about 3d you could ignore it :)
<Marfi> paule_, agreed. and im usually sitting at the computer when im working on it, and start before the 15 min thing
<harvey> ok thanks i'll do that
<histo> vallhalla81, you can try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart on the server to reload ssh daemon perhaps its hung.
<JFactor> is that program lirc?
<aoupi> harvey: if that doesn't work, run vlc from the terminal, you should get some output that might tell what's wrong
<harvey> thanks for this help by the way, would never have thought of that...
<paule_> Marfi, if it is not convenient maybe it will be changed in the future
<Marfi> paule_, meh, ah well. CD is working fine for me now. =)
<nikitis> Hey i need some help installing grub and mapping harddrives.  I have a pretty complex setup.
<nikitis> Anyone?
<Daejeo> some people are trying to get in box on ssh. http://pastebin.com/m484bf2e4  how can keep them of? can i allow login from certain ips?
<Marfi> paule_, or not
<Marfi> hmmz
<ljuwaidah> hi
<ljuwaidah> i did something stupid today
<aoupi> Daejeo: an easy way is to change the port you run ssh on
<ljuwaidah> i purged some package and it removed like 20 packages in the process
<aoupi> Daejeo: most automated attacks just try port 22
<Marfi> Ljungmann, sudo rm -r /*?
<ljuwaidah> luckily, i got to install them back
<ljuwaidah> but now blueman has no services other than file transfere
<Daejeo> aoupi: :) thank you for your advise.  what port number should i use?
<aoupi> Daejeo: whichever you like :) 222 is easy to remember
<Daejeo> is it hard to find with namap?
<erUSUL> !ops | Marfi
<ubottu> Marfi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MnkD> ola
<Daejeo> nmap*?
<plutarcus> hi all
<MnkD> 1on1cb cod2
<Daejeo> port scanning ?
<ace808> Hi all.  I have a major issue with my newly instaled 8.10 machine.  I was using 7.04 for a long time here in the office, but now that I upgraded, all of the switches are 'attacked' whenever I log in.  I'm configured for a static IP.  They're going to shut down my connection if this keeps happening
<ljuwaidah> i think i have an idea for the "ubuntu brainstorm" thing
<MnkD> 1on1 cbcod2
<Marfi> erUSUL, ?
<plutarcus> i have a trouble with ati driver, can someone help me_
<aoupi> Daejeo: it'd be found if someone actualy scanned you and connected to all open ports to see what's running
<Flannel> !danger | Marfi
<ubottu> Marfi: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<MnkD> 1on1 cb cod2
<Marfi> Flannel, lol, i know. i was asking him if thats what he did
<aoupi> Daejeo: but since I changed port I havn't gotten any weird connections
<erUSUL> Marfi: that command is really dangerous and someone may just copy paste it from here
<ace808> What service can I disable to prevent it from happening
<Flannel> Marfi: Yes.  And thats why you shouldn't say it.
<reqqit> w00t lol, I was running urban terror, thinking, ok performance, and I realised I was running a 36mb system update in the background, and it was configuring everything
<LF|Irssi> whois ruler
<Marfi> aight, my bad yall. =)
<MnkD> hi all
<LF|Irssi> oops
<MnkD> play cod2?
<Daejeo> aoupi: i have some special code , so people are attacking me everyday
<loller> i`ve download and installed this theme -> http://ubuntu.hamdi.web.id/uncategorized/gnomenu-14.html , but i don`t know how to apply it , somebody to help me?
<Fende> posible bug on ubuntu-8-10, start eclipse, stop eclipse, run top, eclipse is runing. This is a bug. (
<Fende> 	
<Fende> I'm sorry is not English
<aboSamoor> I can not get any audio file playing using mplayer, totem, or rhythmbox ? any idea. They were working the last time I used the desktop !!!
<Marfi> loller, is it a tar.gz?
<gammy> Fende: No that's just java being lame as usual! :)
<loller> Marfi deb
<leandro_> Alguem fala portugues?
<aoupi> Fende: report it on launchpad
<sako> i am having a problem with document viewer, the side panel on the left is not resizing, i accidentally made it huge and it wont go back to normal
<Marfi> loller, just double click it then. .deb is to ubuntu as .exe is to windows
<aoupi> Fende: search to see it isn't reported first :)
<sdfsd> aboSamoor: try restart
<leandro_> I' dont speak english
<Flannel> !pt | leandro_
<ubottu> leandro_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<darkhamm> hey people, i share my partition with samba with XBMC, every time i'm try to open some avi new in partition with XBMC, i can't open , i must type a chmod to the file to open it. how can i build an ext3 partition for share everything everytime in everymode?
<x2o> hi i my ubuntu often doesnt recognize new cds and shows the old names
<Daejeo> Daejeo: is there any kind of parameters in ssh that can be used to keep the trafic off?
<aoupi> !bug | Fende
<ubottu> Fende: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<loller> Marfi yes i already done this but it doesn`t apply to view
<Fende> thanks aoupi
<Daejeo> aoupi:  is there any kind of parameters in ssh that can be used to keep the trafic off?
<x2o> you can "mount /dev/scd0" for data discs but dont know how to treat music discs
<loller> Marfi it remains the old theme
<sachael> can anyone here ( *box users) recommend a volume control program for the system tray?
<aboSamoor> sdfsd: any idea to how find the problem. Because it happens many times
<keyhack_afk> off topic question but I have a new case and mobo, and the mobo came with a custom backplate, how do you usually remove the one that is atached to the case?
<aoupi> Daejeo: you can whitelist users, with iptables you can also whitelist ips
<DasEi> does a restart of gdm/kdm also restart hal or is there another way then rebooting
<aoupi> DasEi: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Daejeo> ah iptables, but i need to read first before i use
<DasEi> aoupi:thx
<temppy> keyhack_afk: (on mine, it just popped out)
<Zzeiss> keyhack: just push it inward into the case.
<Daejeo> i want to do that i couls do quickly
<Neconide> temppy: :( I can't figure this out, the instructions I have are telling me to do something entirely different. I have a modded driver, but that won't work. The real driver is just an .exe that installs it, and it doesn't tell you where it installs the files.
<Daejeo> could*
<keyhack_afk> temppy: yeah, i can wiggle it a tiny bit, looks like it'll take some work to pry it off
<nikitis> Question:  When grub is installed onto a disk hd0 How do you tell it to look for /boot on hd1?
<fosco__> DasEi, sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Zzeiss> keyhack_afk:  Generally speaking, they aren't screwed in or anything.  Just pop it inward.
<aoupi> Daejeo: yea, changing port is quick and effective, but not as bulletproof as whitelisting ip
<loller> i`ve installed this theme http://ubuntu.hamdi.web.id/uncategorized/gnomenu-14.html *deb package but i can`t run it any suggestions?
<Daejeo> aoupi:  let me change the port
<ruler> What is good resouce monitoring program for ubuntu, I need voltage + temperature, thanks
<Daejeo> how can i change the port quickly?
<aoupi> Daejeo: it's in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<temppy> Neconide: can you give me a link to where you got the driver?  maybe I can figure something out...
<aoupi> Daejeo: then you restart ssh, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Neconide> temppy: hold on, I'm using the original disk, I'll try to find it on linksys.com
<Neconide> temppy: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1175239737731&packedargs=sku%3D1175239525540&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=3773156159B03&displaypage=download#versiondetail
<Neconide> temppy: and obviously it's version 1.0 because that's the only one available :p
<sako> what is the package that has document viewer?
<temppy> Neconide: yeah, im d/l'in now
<nikitis> Question: When grub is installed onto a disk hd0 How do you tell it to look for /boot on hd1?  What are the commands from a live disk?
<Neconide> temppy: thanks for the help :D
<OceanX> when where what who why how
<OceanX> the answer is
<aboSamoor> ﻿I can not get any audio file playing using mplayer, totem, or rhythmbox ? any idea. They were working the last time I used the desktop !!!
<OceanX> 42
<Neconide> I'll be right back.
<Daejeo> aoupi:  default port 22?
<JDStone> are there any limitations with the 64bit version of Ubuntu server?
<JDStone> that I should know about?
<Daejeo> thats why it is commented
<Daejeo> i took off # and changed 2222
<hotdog003> Hello. NetworkManager sets my hostname to localhost.localdomain when I start my computer. That's dumb. How do I get it to stop doing that? (It is NM because if I disable it, then it works as usual)
<cyberfin> Hiya, I have a problem with my wallpaper... it's disappeared and not coming back. I accessed by vnc and selected disable wallpaper while connected. After deselecting that option nothing happens, it does not come back, just the background color. Any suggestions? Ubuntu 8.10 64b
<aoupi> OceanX: now here this us because like this
<temppy> Neconide: look under the Drivers folder
<jonathanr> hi guys, I've just upgraded to intrepid and when I try to activate the proprietary nvidia drivers a progress bar pops up briefly and then nothing happens, anyone have any ideas why?
<Marfi> question, whats the password for the ubuntu user on the live disk?
<zenwryly> anyone know where I can get a 8.10 server vmware image>
<zenwryly> anyone know where I can get a 8.10 server vmware image?
<jimcooncat> JDStone: limitations? not that are imposed by the software, far as I know
<aoupi> Marfi: nothing or ubuntu or password or something equaly simple :)
<JDStone> okay, cool
<JDStone> didn't think so
<Marfi> aoupi, thats what i thought. trying to run the live disk and it wants a password, lol
<histo> zen_Karoshi, google
<jimcooncat> JDStone: what did you mean, really? number of users, connections, etc?
<histo> zenwryly, google
<Marfi> aoupi, i have honestly never run into this problem
<Neconide> temppy: the original disk just has a solid exe, I'll go download it from the site now.
<Daejeo> aoupi: i have sshd in init.d
<Flannel> Marfi: There is no password.  If enter doesn't work, your disk could be a bad burn (or its not an official Ubuntu one, some of the third party spinoffs have passwords)
<temppy> Neconide: yeah, I dunno about that disk.  But the download from the site seems uncompressed, so you shouldn't have a problem, I think
<zenwryly> histo: I did do that first, of course
<Neconide> temppy: thanks.
<Marfi> Flannel, disks should be fine. got the .iso's from canonical via torrent when they first came out. i've also used them for recovery, and this hasn't been a problem
<zenwryly> histo: I've found a couple, but don't know if they can be trusted
<torito> 149256
<JDStone> jimcooncat: well, like computability with plugins, software
<zenwryly> histo: hence I thought I'd consult the channel
<cyberfin> *bump Hiya, I have a problem with my wallpaper... it's disappeared and not coming back. I accessed by vnc and selected disable wallpaper while connected. After deselecting that option nothing happens, it does not come back, just the background color. Any suggestions? Ubuntu 8.10 64b
<Flannel> Marfi: Have you checked them for defects?
<Marfi> Flannel, checksum <pathtoiso>.iso?
<JDStone> jimcooncat: got the answer I needed in #ubuntu-server
<JDStone> thanks
<histo> zenwryly, well I found it http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/ using google
<Marfi> Flannel, or just when it boots to run that check?
<Fende> aoupi:  eclise works well in kubuto. This is a ubuntu bug.
<kopo> Hi! Is there any way to configure Alt+F2-6 buttons in shell?
<histo> zenwryly, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=AUY&q=vmware+image+ubuntu+8.10&btnG=Search First result
<jonathanr> oh, I've found the solution to my problem, if anyone is interested.. I had "restricted" disabled in software sources
<jimcooncat> JDStone: cool. only limitation I got was that I installed on a 4GB machine, and learned I could only use the 64-bit version if I wanted to see all of the ram.
<lucax> if i want to use xserver-xorg-i810 i have to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-i810? will that apply changes on xorg?
<Flannel> Marfi: yes
<kishni> how install driver for vimicro usb pc cam on ubuntu 8.10?
<kopo> I'd like to run some commands under function keys
<Flannel> Marfi: that is, from the boot thing.
<kopo> ö
<Marfi> Flannel, running now. will give an update shortly
<jimcooncat> kishni: just try it with camorama or cheese without installing a driver -- it might just work
<dvyjones> I'm trying to extract a dmg file. file foo.dmg says "VAX COFF executable not stripped - version 376". Any idea how to extract / mount it?
<Marfi> dvyjones, why do you need a .dmg? thats a mac file
<OceanX> i fallen
<OceanX> and i cant get up
<OceanX> send help
<kishni> thanks jimcooncat
<jimcooncat> OceanX: and you have an IRC client on your necklace.
<dvyjones> Marfi: Going to burn it for a friend... She has no idea how to burn them :P
<Marfi> dvyjones, is it for her mac?
<lucax> i was using xserver-xorg-intel wanted to change to xserver-xorg-i810 i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-i810 is that enough for changing drivers??
<OceanX> i mindtalk to internet
<dvyjones> Marfi: It is indeed...
<anubis> would someone mind telling me how to change my default display manager?  For some reason this system boots up with a box that says Debian and won't allow me to change the default display manager.
<Marfi> Flannel, did the scan and it said there was an error in 1 file. i've used the image before...any ideas?
<OceanX> via my neighbors aircracked
<Guest15888> does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ubuntu version 8.04 to 8.10 or does it just update 8.04? (do i need to change sources.list and then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to 8.10)?
<OceanX> ah screw it
<Marfi> dvyjones, just burn the .dmg to a disk as is. on the mac, she will be able to double click it and it will auto mount in the mac
<OceanX> it's almost lunch time
<Flannel> !upgrade | Guest15888
<lucax> Guest15888, u have to type sudo update-manager -d
<ubottu> Guest15888: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<OceanX> i hungry
<ompaul> !offtopic | OceanX
<ubottu> OceanX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Daejeo> aoupi:  bastards are off now :)
<nikitis> Question: When grub is installed onto a disk hd0 How do you tell it to look for /boot on hd1?
<Flannel> Marfi: Try burning another CD at a low speed, 4x or whatnot.  A better burn should fix that problem ( as far as usage prior, I have no idea.  The file with the error obviously only affects the stuff using that file, apparently the liveCD's password stuff)
<Guest15888> lucax, ubottu, actually i dont wanna upgrade, i just wanna update and i dont want to upgrade accidentally which is why I am asking if doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade without changing sources.list or anything only updates and not upgrades
<Marfi> Flannel, happened with the ubuntu and xubuntu disk
<aoupi> Daejeo: that's it
<lucax> Guest15888, ok if dont want to upgrade to 8.10 just do sudo apt-get update (that will update sources) then sudo apt-get upgrade will apply updates for packages on installed version of ubuntu...
<cyberfin> *bumpnº2: Hiya, I have a problem with my wallpaper... it's disappeared and not coming back. I accessed by vnc and selected disable wallpaper while connected. After deselecting that option nothing happens, it does not come back, just the background color. Any suggestions? Ubuntu 8.10 64b
<kishni> camorama not working(could not connect to video device "/dev/video0"
<Daejeo> aoupi:  i changed the port to 2222, do i need to open this port?
<aoupi> Daejeo: in your router you do
<kishni> what now?
<aoupi> Daejeo: forward it like you did with port 22
<SpriteSODA> guys
<SpriteSODA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6215583
<Daejeo> i tried to login, but it failed
<SpriteSODA> any ideas? :(
<atmosfer> quiestion: how to open rar archives under ubuntu?
<dvyjones> Marfi: Thanks, it worked... I've never used a mac before, so I didn't know exactly how DMG files work :P
<fosco__> atmosfer, sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<lucax> Guest15888, is that what u were asking?
<cexpert1> All, added PostGres to my Server but restart blows.  Anyone know how to diagnose this?
<oomph> what do people consider the main advantage of using Ubuntu over Debian?
<savage2> where can I find the open office irc chat?
<Guest15888> lucax, o so apt-get dist-upgrade isnt a valid command because thats what you do in debian
<aoupi> Daejeo: can you ssh -p 2222 localhost?
<lucax> atmosfer, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and dont worry about anything else!
<oomph> I'm trying to decide between the two
<Daejeo> let me try
<magnetron> oomph→ the main advantage is all the lovely questions we get in this channel
<Flannel> Guest15888: It is a valid command.  And that'll give you up-to-date packages.  But without other actions, it wont move you from 8.04 to 8.10.
<Daejeo> i have another trminal open
<TBotNik> Oh server version is 7.10
<lucax> Guest15888, update and upgrade after sudo apt-get upgrade or update thats all
<Flannel> Guest15888: And, in regards to those other actions, there are better ways to do it.
<dvyjones> oomph: Ubuntu has newer software in the respositories
<SpriteSODA> is there any chance my problem wont be in Fedora?
<Flannel> savage2: #openoffice.org
<raven> how does one grow the fs of the currently booted and mounted / partition - must one use a live disk for that sort of thing? :/
<magnetron> raven→ yes
<peerlessdeepak> Hi
<anubis> Would someone mind telling me how to reset my default display manager?  The F6 option no longer appears.
<oomph> dvyjones, is that pretty much it?
<peerlessdeepak> this is deepak.. I got a problem with my rootfs
<raven> magnetron, i have an ntfs that i shrunk from 215 to 170GB, and it errors, but the free space is present, if i ntfsfix that partition the space is tacked back onto the partition - ideas?
<dvyjones> oomph: I would say ubuntu for desktops, debian for servers.
<peerlessdeepak> My rootfs is 96% full now .. i got free space in other partitions
<peerlessdeepak> can i merge those free partitions with the rootfs?
<oomph> dvyjones, that's kind of the impression that I got
<dvyjones> oomph: That's about what I know. There might be some differences in look etc...
<aoupi> peerlessdeepak: ouch... you can resize partitions
<kishni> camorama not working(could not connect to video device "/dev/video0"  what now?
<peerlessdeepak> aoupi how to do it?
<aoupi> peerlessdeepak: in the mean time you cat run sudo apt-get clean, that might give you a few hundred megs
<anubis> Would someone mind telling me how to reset my default display manager?  The F6 option no longer appears.
<aoupi> peerlessdeepak: start the livecd and somewhere in the system menu you'll have partition editor
<Daejeo> aoupi:  it is working now
<aoupi> peerlessdeepak: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<aoupi> Daejeo: great!
<supercom32> I want to install the VLC version that was made for hardy. How do I redirect intrepid to do so?
<Daejeo> :)
<Daejeo> thank you
<aoupi> Daejeo: no problem
<Guest15888> anubis, ctrl+alt+f1 and then sudo killall gdm and then wait a bit and do sudo gdm (if ur using gnome)
<novacaine> hi all, i recompiled my kere
<raven> supercom32, lemme guess - dont like the wonky new interface?
<metho> hi there, quick question! is creative soundblaster x-fi support under linux??
<supercom32> raven: Well, that and the fact that AVI containers are messed up. Seeking is so slow.
<peerlessdeepak> aoupi : thank you
<aoupi> peerlessdeepak: you're welcome
<anubis> Would someone mind telling me how to reset my default display manager?  The F6 option no longer appears.
<novacaine> hi all, i recompiled my kernel and now i have problems with hal, i'm not able to mount removable storage disks, which kernel features does hal need to work?
<supercom32> raven: they say its ffmepg to blame but whatever.. I just want my video back :P
<kishni> how instal driver for vimicro pc camera on ubuntu 8.10 desktop?
<nikitis> I need some help with a complicated installation of grub.  I have 2 HD's, the first in order of the bios is /dev/sda (Windows NTFS) and the second is /dev/sdb (/boot).    My /boot on /dev/sdb already has the information needed to boot the ubuntu and windows install.  But I need grub to be installed on /dev/sda mbr and point to /boot on /dev/sdb.  How do I go about doing this?
<supercom32> raven: So, any idea how to do this?
<SpriteSODA> guys, any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6215583
<raven> well i'd download and compile the old version from source, supercom32
<Daejeo> now i see the traffic from my ip only
<Daejeo> :)
<supercom32> raven: I downloaded debs from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/ but I have no idea how to satisfy all dependancys
<metho> x-fi sound card support under linux!
<Neconide> temppy: It says "Can not find models 'linksys' installation may be incomplete."
<metho> anyone
<supercom32> raven: I don't think I would know how to compile from source, let alone get all the dependancys to do so.
<lorsstudio> i am trying to copy some files via rsync, but some files can't be copied because of characters in the filenames. i think it has to do with the text character encoding. how i can resolve this issue?
<nikitis> Nobody smart enough to answer that?
<raven> supercom32, compiling from source is easy, but if u haave debs, run "sudo apt-get build-dep vlc", then "dpkg -i your-deb.deb"
<Neconide> raven, supercom32, or you can just use a package manager?
<aoupi> lorsstudio: check the --iconv option for rsync
<metho> can anyone answer my question please, is xfi sound card supported under linux??
<raven> Neconide, package managers r for the terminal challenged :(
<Neconide> raven, package managers are easymode. and easymode = less work. and less work = neconide is happy. and neconide is happy = win.
<raven> terminals = hax, hax = leet, leet = raven happy, raven happy = more win
<peerlessdeepak> aoupi : Is there anyway to resize from ubuntu itself..it says rootfs cant be unmounted
<paul68> hi I did this howto to launch iptables at boot however I can't get it to work can someone help me out here this is the howto I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20startup
<supercom32> raven, neconide: I would like to if possible. I have no idea what I am doing :P
<raven> just do wut i sasid
<raven> it works
<aoupi> peerlessdeepak: no, resizing a partition you use isn't very good :)
<Neconide> supercom32: so install a package manager, go look in the apps section on ubuntu.com, or I'll go fetch it if you're lazy.
<supercom32> raven: will this get the latest dependancys or those that were needed at the time of 0.8.6?
<raven> it will get the latest
<raven> but there is likely little if any change
<shinoj> പൊദാ ചെക്ക
<lorsstudio> metho i dont know for sure but i think that ALSA and/or OSS drivers will compile for most sound cards but you might only be able to access the most basic features. you wont get EAX, you wont get SPIDF passthrough, etc
<raven> and it will work
<Neconide> temppy: can you help me?
<shinoj> മാലയലമ
<supercom32> neconide: will that only show the latest versions?
<shinoj> ?
<temppy> Neconide: whats up?
<Neconide> supercom32: talk to raven, I'm not sure.
<amikrop> Hello. How do I add a TV channel, in Miro?
<raven> whenever i play a youtube video in seamonkey OR epiphany the first second plays, the first 5 seconds or so are cached, but then it stops playing..
<Neconide> temppy: it just says "Could not find models 'linksys' Installation may be incomplete" when I try to install it
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Neconide> temppy: got any idea?
<nikitis> I need some help with a complicated installation of grub.  I have 2 HD's, the first in order of the bios is /dev/sda (Windows NTFS) and the second is /dev/sdb (/boot).    My /boot on /dev/sdb already has the information needed to boot the ubuntu and windows install.  But I need grub to be installed on /dev/sda mbr and point to /boot on /dev/sdb.  How do I go about doing this?
<temppy> Neconide: well, I just tested, and it works for me.  Maybe you could pastebin what commands you are running?
<stefan__> hello?
<transporter> hey guys i need some help regarding bluetooth file transfer
<transporter> from my laptop to my cellphone
<transporter> things like themes are unable to be copied into my cellphone
<krish> i used sudo userdel root, then i started getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/74868/ please help me resolve this. iam using ubuntu server
<transporter> what do i do???
<c0re_> hey i got a problem.. i cant right click on desktop
<transporter> im back
<Neconide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74869/
<transporter> can somebody help me plz
<Neconide> temppy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74869/
<transporter> huh???
<transporter> can somebody help me with file transfer via bluetooth
<eightyeight> dpkg is returning an error processing selinux (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 126. can't remove selinux package. any ideas?
<Gswain1> how can i get aptitude to stop trying to uninstall mysql when i try to install any package, I need it ;p
<erUSUL> krish: why did you deleted the root user?
<krish> erUSUL for security reasons
<gauravkumar> anyone tried the new 120 gb classic ipod with ubuntu? floola recognises it as a shuffle and wont accept fwid, gtkpod doesnt even have the setting for the right model.. any one found a solution yet?
<temppy> Neconide: are you running 64bit?
<eightyeight> /var/lib/dpkg/info/selinux.perm: 55: /etc/init.d/selinux: Permission denied
<Neconide> temppy: yes
<c0re_> hey i got a problem.. i cant right click on desktop
<supercom32> raven: dependancys still can't be resolved for 0.8.6 deb install file for vlc
<c0re_> hey i got a problem.. i cant right click or select on desktop
<temppy> Neconide: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<beege> hey all
<erUSUL> krish: the root user is already disabled in ubuntu and as you found out you can not delete it
<Neconide> temppy: "Driver does not exist" or some shit like that.
<transporter> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME WITH BLUETOOTH FILE TRANSFER FROM LAPTOP TO CELLPHONE
<krish> erUSUL is there any way to re correct this?
<beege> anyone wanna help with hard drive mounting?
<raven> supercom32, just compile it from source, its easier
<raven> ;p
<eightyeight> dpkg -r selinux isn't working either. i really think my package database is borked, and could use some help
<erUSUL> krish: you can not sudo ? nor boot into recovery mode ?
<strN00B> Does anyone know where i can get IRC software that has a plugin for Blowfish encryption?
<nikitis> I need some help with a complicated installation of grub.  I have 2 HD's, the first in order of the bios is /dev/sda (Windows NTFS) and the second is /dev/sdb (/boot).    My /boot on /dev/sdb already has the information needed to boot the ubuntu and windows install.  But I need grub to be installed on /dev/sda mbr and point to /boot on /dev/sdb.  How do I go about doing this?
<krish> eruUSUL
<raven> !grub | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> !caps | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<transporter> wonderful
<Neconide> !grub > nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis, please see my private message
<transporter> thanx for the sarcasm
<transporter> needed that at this time of the day
<krish> eruUSUL iam not able to sudo
<strN00B> Does anyone know where i can get IRC software that has a plugin for Blowfish encryption? PM please!
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<nikitis> Neconide: yes but i need help with that document
<Gswain1> ooh ooh i need a pizza this time of day, can i get one of those!!!
<beege> can anyone help me with recognizing an internal hard drive so i can salvage data from it?
<UnknownUser56> strN00B:mirc has one,google
<temppy> Neconide: well, I dunno.  Maybe you could try the 32bit driver?
<nikitis> Neconide: it's not clear enough for my setup.  I just need some clarifications
<erUSUL> krish: and can you boot into recovery mode ? (from grub menu) if you can not you will have to correct this from a livecd
<Neconide> nikitis: I'm not sure then, I've never had that problem. I'm sure someone out there can help you.
<strN00B> UnknownUser56: Does mIRC have a Ubuntu compatible version?
<Neconide> temppy: alright I'll try that. Rebooting now.
<baruch> anyone know how to automount my windoze-harddisk?
<erUSUL> !fstab | baruch
<ubottu> baruch: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DasEi> beege: open a terminal ..
<transporter> i needed some regarding buetooth file transfer from my laptop to my cellphone sony ericsson 700i
<lukak92> u can use wine
<erUSUL> !ntfs | baruch
<ubottu> baruch: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<supercom32> raven: Just because I pulled dependancys for the new version of vlc, does not mean they fit for the older builds right? I mean the whole list of dependancys would have been updated for whatever new stuff they needed.
<transporter> can somebody help me plz
<beege> terminal open, DasEi
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<DasEi> baruch : set it up in fstab
<toast> what do you guys use for icq ?
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<DasEi> beege: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TBotNik> All, added PostGres to my Server but restart blows.  Anyone know how to diagnose this?  Don't see a channel for Postgres in english
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<raven> supercom32, this shud rly go to #vlc, usually deps r the same, but perhaps not
<beege> DasEi: installed
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<TBotNik> Server version is 7.10
<reqqit> toast, I use jabber for icq. icq is so old it died before the internet bubble started.
<djungelkraem> Anyone knows of a UNDESTANDABLE fstab guide? :)
<DasEi> beege: sudo fdisk - l > pastebinit                                ;give url from terminal here
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<fosco__> djungelkraem, man fstab
<toast> hehe, indeed, just i have a client... that use it
<strAlan> is there a way to edit multiple images to the same measurements with a single command ?
<djungelkraem> fosco_ man yes?
<strN00B> Does anyone know where i can get IRC software to run on Ubuntu that has a plugin for Blowfish encryption? PM Please!
<beege> DasEi: isn't fdisk formatting the drive? i want to get data off of the internal drive. i'm booting from my external
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<lorsstudio> when I
<DasEi> beege: fdisk - l       lists, no formatting
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<UnknownUser56> strN00B:Ah ,forgot I was in #ubuntu ,but try http://fish.sekure.us/xchat/FiSH-XChat.txt and google it first
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<FloodBot1> amikrop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beege> DasEi: ahh, ok, doing it
<Chaostos> guys how to use Terminal to install some archive-Sound drivers... ?? My friend just need help right now =\
<amikrop> Can I watch TV channels (live streaming) with Miro?
<strN00B> UnknownUser56: THank you!!!!!
<lorsstudio> when I "ls" a directory that's actually a windows share mounted locally, I see question marks in place of certain characters, like lettes with accent marks. how do i see these characters
<beege> DasEi: golden. i see all of'em.
<raven> hey.. youtube videos stop playing after a split second and only cache the first 5 or so seconds under ubuntu 8.10 with flash player 10 and seamonkey OR epiphany (same plugins used)
<talntid> amikrop: no
<DasEi> Chaostos: modprobe >drivername<
<DasEi> !paste | beege
<ubottu> beege: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<beege> DasEi: ?
<alex|xela> how can i tell which file / device is using /dev/sdb? im trying to add it to a raid, but it says device is busy etc
<DasEi> beege: put the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<raven> !flash | raven
<ubottu> raven, please see my private message
<beege> DasEi: ahh ok, one sec
<error404notfound> could someone help me over this? http://pastebin.com/mb5f4f26 with this setup, I can ping nextcube from client, but not 10.0.0.138 or any external ip.
<lukak92> i can't istall the package. Why?
<DasEi> beege: sudo fdisk - l | pastebinit     should do thet, too
<unitedpotsmokers> hello n good evening all... when i surfing at my collage, they used a firewall and i can surf some website, i cant login to yahoo messenger and mirc too... so what is a special proxy program like 'auto surf' we use on ubuntu?
<beege> DasEi: thanks, i got it
<amikrop> talntid: Miro is not for live streaming anymore?
<amikrop> I remember it used to be.
<amikrop> !miro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro
<beege> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74876/
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: you need a machine that has access to those services to act a as a proxy, do you have such a machine ?
<amikrop> talntid: Miro is not for live streaming anymore?
<LF|Irssi> you'd prolly have to tunnel unitedpotsmokers
<DasEi> beege: which drive you want to reed ? the 100 or the 320 one ?
<TBotNik> All, added PostGres to my Server but restart blows.  Anyone know how to diagnose this?  Don't see a channel for Postgres in english.  Server version is Ubuntu 7.10.  Put notes in comment section at:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-database-server-with-postgresql-and-pgadmin3.html#comment-154568, under handle OldManRiver
<ikonia> LF|Irssi: how is he meant to tunnel if he doesn't have a box that has access to those services ?
<unitedpotsmokers> machine? what r u talking about?  i want a software that it can bypass a firewall...
<rdz> hi all. i am on hardy. i wonder, where bluetooth-applet does save incoming files. any ideas?
<beege> DasEi: sda1, the NTFS partition. should be about 80GB, right?
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: that software has to run on a machine that has access to those services
<rdz> there is no notification on receiving files
<LF|Irssi> ikonia: im not stupid, im just telling him what' he's gonna need
<lukak92> statv buon sti cess 'e merd
<ikonia> !fr > lukak92
<ubottu> lukak92, please see my private message
<DasEi> beege: k, then:  sudo mkdir /mnt/320nt
<beege> DasEi: done
<DasEi> beege: sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sda1   /mnt/320nt
<unitedpotsmokers> in windows vista or XP, i used 'ultrasurf' program. i just leave it alone and it will find me proxy and connect to internet automatically... so in ubuntu i need this application too
<DasEi> beege: cd /mnt/320nt
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: they don't have it
<SpriteSOD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987344
<DasEi> beege: ls
<DasEi> beege: files there ?
<beege> DasEi: sry, phone rang, one sec
<lukak92> 'e mamm vostr
<ikonia> !fr | Limi-
<ubottu> Limi-: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Gswain1> I tried to update MySQL and if failed now it keeps wanting to removie it when i Install another package how do i clean this up -- I have a MySQL backup
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !fr | lukak92
<ubottu> lukak92: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<beege> DasEi: sry, one sec to catch up
<alexi5> i feel like an ass  i bought a radeon 4800 card for my ssytem (gaming/work PC) and now finding out ati support is not so good in ubuntu. i have another system that ia  pentium D 2GHZ with a cheap motherboard (intel 945G chipset) and 2 GB with a geforce 8600GT gfx card and wondeing if such a system is good to running java application server, apache http and postgresql at the same time?
<DasEi> beege: np, say when back
<Gswain1> alexi5 yes
<beege> DasEi: failed to access sda1
<beege> DasEi: back, it was a quick call.
<sweet_dreams> alexi5: I thin it is ok
<lukak92> mannaggia il pataniello
<unitedpotsmokers> to me, it is hard to find a working by ourself. because must test it and dont which is working. so that program will help us to find a great and fast proxy, and it will set to any internet program automatically, and we surf like usual... it is very usefull and i hope in linux platform also have a program like this...
<Pici> !it | lukak92
<ubottu> lukak92: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ikonia> alexi5: your graphics card has nothing to do with java
<unitedpotsmokers> *to find a working proxy
<DasEi> beege:  mount | pastebinit
<lukak92> ah ok
<DasEi> beege: url ?
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: that app doesn't exist
<lukak92> mi serve sapere perche non riesco a installare i pacchetti su ubuntu
<alexi5> ikonia:i was more thinking about the ram and the cpu in the older system along with the trimmings compiz
<beege> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f83b5005
<alexi5> :D
<Pici> lukak92: /join #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> alexi5: seem ok
<DasEi> !it | lukak92
<ubottu> lukak92: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alexi5> ok
<unitedpotsmokers> ohh.. so sad to hear that... to me, i used ubuntu all the time.. but i never find the program will help me.. im hate to use vista but i ve no choice
<lukak92> anche sx
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: no problem
<lukak92> bye
<DasEi> beege:  sudo mkdir /mnt/320nt
<DasEi> beege: sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sda1   /mnt/320nt
<beege> DasEi: still can't access sda1. says no such file or directory... makes no sense
<unitedpotsmokers> ikonia : thanks for help, but it is a windows program, and i tried to use with wine, but wine wont open the program to me... why eh? it is just portable program, dont need to installl
<Gswain1> How come i can not stop MySQL with /etc/init.d/mysql stop as root?
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: because it's not meant for ubuntu
<NicEXE> can I take a backup of my hdd included files by selecting them all and adding them to a *.tar.gz file? Do I miss any files? (this is not my master ext3 drive that linux boot from)
<Gswain1> * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail]
<DasEi> beege: gparted
<unitedpotsmokers> yeah yeah, but maybe in other way we can open this software? what u think ikonia?
<dvyjones> How do I convert a directory into an iso file?
<DasEi> beege: look up sda1, anything sayn ? crypted ?
<beege> DasEi: not installed. give me a sec to install it
<lorsstudio> when I try to view the contents of a directory, some characters aren't showing up, for example I see this: "Sigur R?s - ?g?tis Byrjun", when I should see: "Sigur Rós – Ágætis Byrjun"
<DasEi> beege: sudo apt-get install gparted
<beege> aye, it's opening
<DasEi> beege: make sure, you choose right drive (upper right corner of gparted), look up sda1
<beege> DasEi: just finished. sda is selected (as opposed to sdb, the extternal)
<paul68> I did this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20startup  however when I reboot my server I don't get any notification that its working or what is wrong can someone help me
<beege> DasEi: there's a warning symbol next to sda1 and sda5
<DasEi> beege: right click parti > info
<beege> DasEi: trouble... says unable to read contents of this filesystem
<beege> DasEi: i think the ntfs header is screwy. i can't boot from the drive, but just yesterday i could still view it
<DasEi> beege: is it encrypted ? else try : apt-get install ntfs-3g an re-open gparted
<NicEXE> I want to format my hdd from ntfs to fat32 but I don't want to loose any of my files. How should I backup (dd command is good but it takes too long)
<beege> DasEi: shouldn't be encrypted. doing it.
<skb0> Hi. Is anyone good at slving ivman/HAL problems ?
<DasEi> NicEXE: cp -r
<dvyjones> How do I change screen resolution from the command line?
<balachmar> My apt-get upgrade keeps failing with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) How can I fix this?
<dvyjones> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<beege> DasEi: said it was already installed
<beege> DasEi: gparted reopened
<DasEi> beege: you can't boot windows ?
<beege> DasEi: negative
<nikitis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi> beege: see me in #windows
<Neconide> temppy: I'm back
<temppy> Neconide: no luck?
<Neconide> temppy: It worked but I can't connect to the internet.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/74880/ (I coppied all of it to a cd then pasted it from vista)
<Neconide> netr28u : driver installed
<Neconide> 	device (1737:0071) present
<temppy> Neconide: hmm, weird.
<Neconide> temppy: I'm wondering if I'm even looking at the network manager... the little network icon in the system tray, correct?
<Aperculum> is ubuntu 64bit more stable than 32bit?
<Neconide> temppy: It doesn't display any networks.
<temppy> Neconide: its wifi, right?  did you set it up with network manager?
<ikonia> Aperculum: the same
<Neconide> temppy: no it's not wifi.
<Neconide> temppy: I'm trying to connect to my router
<Chaostos> please explain... 1) go to source directory 2) Execute make command as root ..make..make install O_O
<ikonia> Chaostos: that is unwise to do that blindly
<DasEi> !compile | Chaostos
<ubottu> Chaostos: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Aperculum> ikonia, is all the same packages available for 64bit too?
<Chaostos> how to install downloaded Soundblaster sounddrivers..its not from outer source
<ikonia> Aperculum: pretty much
<Aperculum> and is there a flash available for 64bit?
<ikonia> Aperculum: yup
<Aperculum> great :)
<DasEi> Aperculum: also lots of 32 bit installs on 64-sys
<Aperculum> thanks
<Neconide> !64bit | Aperculum
<ubottu> Aperculum: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ikonia> !away > alevine_notHere
<ubottu> alevine_notHere, please see my private message
<temppy> Neconide: hmmm, it looks like its a wifi card
<Aperculum> thank you Neconide DasEi
<Neconide> temppy: Regardless, could you assist me in trying to connect to my network?
<bauer_> guys, when i try to install a new version of firefox it keeps telling me i am on version 3 beta 5, im assuming there is a full release for ubtunu by now.... any ideas as to why its not getting the proper one?
<unitedpotsmokers> i forgot.. what the command to get update , and do the update
<unitedpotsmokers> pls help
<Flannel> bauer_: You're using Gutsy?
<Flannel> unitedpotsmokers: Use update-manager
<bauer_> erm, think so, im kinda new to this
<Flannel> unitedpotsmokers: Or synaptic package manager.
<ikonia> bauer_ how did you install firefox in the first place
<DasEi> ﻿unitedpotsmokers:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<unitedpotsmokers> i using hardy
<Flannel> bauer_: did you recently install your system?
<Neconide> !firefox | bauer_
<ubottu> bauer_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<bauer_> nah its quite old now, a few months ive just started using it
<dvyjones> Is there an easy way to automatically click the button named "Foo" in every dialog box popping up on a software?
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks DasEi
<Flannel> Neconide: That's not necessary.
<ikonia> bauer_ how did you install firefox in the first place
<Flannel> bauer_: Ah.  Well, you'd likely appreciate an upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04 then.  It'll have Firefox 3
<temppy> Neconide: I don't think I can
<bauer_> i installed it by doing
<bauer_> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<ikonia> bauer_: what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<bauer_> and im sure there is a command to tell me what version i am on isnt there?
<bauer_> of ubuntu i mean
<ikonia> bauer_: lsb_release -a
<Flannel> bauer_: lsb_release -a
<bauer_> im on hardy 8.04
<Neconide> temppy: I just don't really get what I'm supposed to do/where I'm supposed to go to set it up.
<ikonia> bauer_: something is wrong then, as hardy has 8.04 installed fine firefox 3
<ikonia> bauer_: you wouldn't have to do apt-get install firefox-3 on 8.04
<bauer_> well it has firefox 3, but its telling me its the beta 5 version
<Neconide> temppy: mostly because I've read countless articles for help with this shitty WUSB600N and they all tell me to do different things.
<Flannel> bauer_: Do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<temppy> Neconide: well, are you sure its not a wifi card?  I mean, you have a wire running from the card to your router?  usually those cards are supported OOTB
<skb0> Has anyone a working config which allows to unmount a usb stick mounted by ivman ? I remove gnome-volume-manager, so it can cause any trouble anymore. When I insert my key, it's perfectly auto-mounted but I can't unmount it later, except using sudo.
<Flannel> bauer_: Then you'll be completely up to date.  And if you still have the old firefox, come back and ask about it.
<mircmac> using hardy, have wireless, iwconfig show ssid and mac of ap, but can't ping the ap or anything on the other side of ap, wadimiss?
<bauer_> will give it a go thanks guys
<Neconide> temppy: it's a wireless-n USB adapter
<Flannel> bauer_: Actually, we can verify you'll have the new firefox if you do this: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy firefox
<Seven_Six_Two> skb0, why can't you unmount it? what is the error?
<DShepherd> hi
<Chaostos> k guys sorry..i repost my question II my friend need Soundblaster drivers installed...He got them downloaded..as archive XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00.tar.gz HOw to install them from archive ? o_O
<dvyjones> A program I have to extract something asks me for each file in a folder if it want me to rename the folder, because it already exists, which is kinda annoying. It would be OK if I could select "Continue All", but there's no button like that. And it also slides off screen sometimes, so I have to drag the window on screen again. Any ways to avoid this? I need either an app to click the button with the label "Continue", or an app to force the box to
<bauer_> wierd
<ikonia> Chaostos: get your friend to come in so we can work it through with him
<bauer_> it didnt download anything or install anything, i must be up to date
<ikonia> bauer_: please show me dpkg -l | grep -i firefox
<Flannel> bauer_: Alright, pastebin the output of this command please: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy firefox
<temppy> Neconide: ah, thats what I thought.  Sorry, I use wifi as short for wireless.  iwconfig is the main command to control a wifi card.  iwconfig alone will list all wifi connections.  You can also use iwlist scan to search for networks
<Seven_Six_Two> Chaostos, you need to extract the archive first
<FiloSottile> hi, have a live usb pen in persistent mode and in the root of this pen there is "casper-rw", i want to resize it, how can i do?
<Chaostos> Seven_Six_Two: k then... ?
<FiloSottile> i think that it is an ext3 partition
<Neconide> temppy: thank you, I will try that now.
<FiloSottile> but it appear as a file
<ikonia> Chaostos: get your friend to come in and we can walk him through it
<ikonia> Chaostos: it's not a "set" procedure, we need to see results
<Seven_Six_Two> there should be instructions in the INSTALL or README, and we can help too of course.
<OxDeadC0de> <FiloSottile>  i would try gpartd
<bauer_> never used pastebin before, i just posted it on that pastebin site
<bauer_> not sure how or where though :_)
<FiloSottile> OxDeadC0de: but how? it works with devices, not with files!!!!
<DasEi> bauer_: paste, poste, give resulting url from browser in here
<paul68> I followed this howto in how to add rules into your interfaces files to startup your iptables at boot of the server. however I don't get any results or any logging when I boot up my server can someone help me out
<Flannel> !paste | bauer_
<ubottu> bauer_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<keyhack_afk> Is it normal for the Live USB app to take a long time to finish?
<xyz> how can i get translucent windows in 8.10 Intrepid?
<bauer_> http://pastebin.com/m78a319c7
<OxDeadC0de> <FiloSottile> I've never had a usb pen with lin on it before, can you give me a little detail? Is it like (or is it exactly) a .iso type image stored on the pen?
<FiloSottile> OxDeadC0de: no, no, on the pen there are syslinux, the kernel and this file, where the persistent configs are saved
<mircmac> using hardy, have wireless, iwconfig show ssid and mac of ap, but can't ping the ap or anything on the other side of ap
<FiloSottile> it is 1gb big, because when creating pen i specified this size
<OxDeadC0de> <FiloSottile> do you know what type of "file" it is? a gziped archive or what?
<FiloSottile> hmmm moment
<FiloSottile> it is a file containing an ext3 file system
<FiloSottile> no extensions
<wos> !conduit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conduit
<wos> can anyone here help me with conduit?
<Neconide> temppy: The drivers installed correctly but it doesn't display eth0 under iwconfig or iwlist scan. In addition, the light on it doesn't turn on.
<wos> no one?
<phoenixz> I printed a document yesterday, and halfway during printing I pulled the network cable. and then shutdown the computer. Now that I rebooted, I keep having 2 processes called "socket" running as user lp which both take some 99% CPU, When I kill -9 then (kill normal wont do anythihg) they return a few seconds later. I think this is related to the print action (user lp?) how can I fix this?!
<c0re_> wos,  what is conduit?
<Neconide> wos: please explain your problem with a little more detail.
<Flannel> !anyone | wos
<ubottu> wos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Neconide> temppy: got any ideas?
<temppy> Neconide: eth0 is probably a built in wired connection.  It sounds like the drivers aren't modprobing properly or something.  I really don't know.  Maybe its because you are using 64bit ubuntu?  Other than that, I'm out of ideas.  Sorry, and good luck
<wos> Neconide: Flannel: i dont know how to synchronize with conduit. i dont know how to find a provider that will let me synchronize data with them.
<wos> i dont know how to synchronize with conduit. i dont know how to find a provider that will let me synchronize data with them. could someone help me with this?
<ikonia> wos: what are you trying to syncronize
<Neconide> wos: I was just suggesting you explain your question with a little more detail as FLannel noted, I don't know what Conduit it, sorry. There's got to be someone out there who had the same problem.
<wos> my tomboy notes
<OxDeadC0de> <FiloSottile> I think, not sure though, but I think you can use resize2fs
<wos> its a "development" program, i think its called
<FiloSottile> !resize2fs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize2fs
<heyho____> hello all, where can i download a german version of ubunto?
<wos> ikonia: my tomboy notes
<mckulja_> Hello,
<ikonia> heyho____: there is no german version, its the same version, just install the lackage pack you want
<heyho____> ok thx for this info
<DasEi> ﻿heyho____:nope, but can change default language at install
<ikonia> wos: I'm trying to find some information on it as I'm not aware of the product
<temppy> Neconide: if you do figure it out, don't forget to make a page on help.ubuntu.com/community    for future reference
<dvyjones> How can I create an ISO file from a directory?
<jasuus> hello im running 8.1 on amd64 and if i let my computer sleep, when it wakes up, it loses its network connection and is unable to reconnect.  the only way i can figure out to reconnect is to reboot.  is this a bug?
<ikonia> dvyjones: mkisofs
<wos> ikonia ok thansk
<wos> thanks
<mib_uq8m9g> I just installed arch linux on my primary harddrive, the second harddrive which I have gutsy on now hangs on the loading bar.  any suggestions as to what i can do to fix this?
<Neconide> temppy: I would, but I think it's time to give up. I've been searching for answers for the past week and I think I'm just going to go buy a supported one.
<strN00B> Trying to Copy xfish.so to usr/lib/xchat-gnmore/plugins and my access is denied. Work around??
<ikonia> wos: ok, so whats actually the problem
<ikonia> Neconide: what is the problem you are having ?
<Neconide> strN00B: use "sudo cp" instead of "cp"
<wiehan> does anyone know of a good linux distro which could as a caching server for http, etc, and offer some "auditing" as to monitor which user uses more ADSL cap?
<wos> ikonia i dont know how to  find a service provider
<metbsd> i installed kubuntu but it shows ubuntu?
<ikonia> wos: we can't help with that
<ikonia> wos: you have to find your provider
<supercom32> If I  have debs all in the same folder, how do I install them at the same time so if dependancys are required they can find each other?
<mircmac> wifi radar says my laptop is connected to an access point, ssid & MAC shown is correct, but no access to local or internet what am I missing?
<Pici> metbsd: They are one in the same
<LjL> wiehan, this is the *Ubuntu* support channel, not the "recommend a Linux distribution" channel... try asking ##linux perhaps
<supercom32> can I use a wild card like  * to install?
<ikonia> supercom32: no
<wos> ikonia what KIND of provider am i looking for though, can you help me answer that question?
<LjL> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> ljl apt-get install * ?
<yariii> Hi. I have a problem. I first installed Ununtu, and then Windows. Now I do not have GRUB as bootloader and I wish to install it again. I tried 'grub-install /dev/sda5' (which is the Ubuntu partition) but that gives a error. What shall I do/
<supercom32> ikonia: so how does it work?
<Neconide> ikonia: My WUSB600N wireless-n USB adapter works with vista (I'm dual booting). I installed the XP64bit version and it didn't work, so I installed the vista32 bit version and the drivers installed fine. It doesn't display eth0 or whatever under ifconfig or iwconfig. iwlist scan doesn't work because it's not listed. The light for the USB device does not ever go on when I'm in Ubuntu.
<LjL> ikonia: no, but he's got *.debs* in a folder, so dpkg -i *
<RenacNes> hi
<ikonia> LjL ahh I missed that part
<LjL> ikonia: (well, dpkg -i *.deb would be a much better idea of course)
<supercom32> LjL: in that case would all debs see each other for dependacy related issues?
<mckulja_> Hello all... Please help me... I have problem with my sound driver... i cant install them. the file format is tar.gz
<Neconide> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74880/ - that's where it installed fine, but it isn't displayed under ifconfig.
<Chaostos> yee..atlast mcK )
<bluedragonpiper> General question: what should I do if aptitude fails to fetch a package (404)?
<yariii> anyone_
<yariii> ?
<LjL> supercom32: i think they do, but if they don't, you just need to repeat the command a couple of times until it stops complaining
<wos> ikonia what *kind* of provider am i looking for though, can you help me answer that question?
<ikonia> wos: depends what data you want to sync and what program is needed to sync it
<LjL> bluedragonpiper: that depends. 404 means the file is just not there. show us your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Neconide> ikonia: any ideas?
<JediMaster> is there a prefered way of adding a second (or more) ip to an interface?
<Xx> Hey!  I just  installed arch on hda and I have gutsy on hdb,  I edited the grub menu.lst file to include arch and gutsy but now when I try to boot up ubuntu it just hangs at the loading bar and puts me into the "BusyBox v1.1.3 shell"  does anyone know whats wrong?
<ikonia> Neconide: that card comes up as unsupported
<wos> ikonia i just want to sync my tomboy notes for a start
<mckulja_>  Please help me... I have problem with my sound driver... i cant install them. the file format is tar.gz
<JediMaster> I've added another entry in /etc/network/interfaces (on a sever) as eth0:1
<ikonia> JediMaster: ifconfig eth0:0
<ikonia> wos: sync against what program
<JediMaster> or 0:0 I guess =)
<JediMaster> ta
<wos> ikonia tomboy notes
<Neconide> ikonia: I know, but I've heard that plenty of people got it to work in ndiswrapper after a bit of tweaking.
<aewfa> So, there's a package I want to install from gutsy-backports, but I don't want any other packages from backports to be suggested as replacements for other packages I have installed. How can I do this?
<LjL> mckulja_: what soundcard?
<ldiamond2> Is there a way I can shutdown my computer without having access to it? (SSH and Telnet failed, anything is enabled by default in ubuntu?)
<ay^> mckulja_: probably that is a source tar-ball! you need to unpack it and then compile it
<ikonia> wos: what backend program is needed to sync tomboy notes ?
<LjL> !backports > aewfa    (aewfa, see the private message from ubottu)
<ikonia> wos: I've never heard of anyone syncing tomboy notes
<mckulja_> Ljl Soundblaster
<angelo> Does anyone know how i can block an ip for xx minutes/hours through iptables?
<wos> ikonia i dont know what  a backend program is
<LjL> mckulja_: soundblaster what?
<aewfa> thanks LjL
<ikonia> wos: you need a "server" at the other end that knows how to sync the application you want
<Xx> Hey!  I just  installed arch on hda and I have gutsy on hdb,  I edited the grub menu.lst file to include arch and gutsy but now when I try to boot up ubuntu it just hangs at the loading bar and puts me into the "BusyBox v1.1.3 shell"  does anyone know whats wrong?
<Pici> wos: You could try asking in the official conduit channel: #conduit on irc.gimp.org
<Neconide> ikonia: is the linksys WUSB11 v2.0 supported?
<LjL> ldiamond2: no
<mckulja_> LjL: SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
<ldiamond2> :(
<ikonia> Neconide no idea, my advice is stay clear of usb wirless cards
<wos> ikonia yes im aware, but what kind of server? what exactly is it im looking for?
<Neconide> ikonia: they're all I can use :[
<ikonia> wos: http://boyd.musipal.com/2007/06/tomboy-note-sync-demo.html
<metbsd> so i can't access windows share
<Xx> you might have to use ndiswrapper ikonia,  do you have the driver cd?
<mckulja_> ay^ i have extracted the file... but dont know what to do after
<wos> thanks
<ikonia> wos: I have no idea I've never heard of anyone syncing tomboy notes
<Pici> wos: You can only use things that conduit has connectors for.
<ikonia> Xx: I never advise ndiswrapper,
<metbsd> i can see work group, but when i connect to it, i get time out
<Pici> ikonia: conduit has the ability to sync those.
<wos> pici what do you mean
<skb0> Seven_Six_Two : the error is "cannot open /media/.hal-matb". Moreover, If i create a new empty document with Nautlius, I can't delete it (it's owned by ivman, but the perms should allow me to). In a terminal, no trouble (without sudo !)
<Gnea> welp, so far this ubuntustudio box has taken a distinct liking to the gutsy->hardy upgrade... now to see how it does with the hardy->ibex upgrade
<mckulja_> LjL SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
<ikonia> Pici: check the link I've just sent him
<Pici> wos: Have you actually installed conduit yet?
<JediMaster> I'm trying to run ventrilo server on my ubuntu server, it was working fine until I put my second IP, it now binds itself to that, even though the manual clearly states that it binds to all IPs and there's no way of changing it, anyone have any ideas?
<Xx> well for some cards thats your only option
<ay^> !compile | mckulja_
<ubottu> mckulja_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wos> pici yes
<danielm_mc> anyone know how to disable the f1 key from displaying the help menu in a terminal?
<mau> Hello. I have a computer with ubuntu installed and would like to shrink its partition to make space for Windows. How can I do it?
<LjL> mckulja_: it will be pretty complicated to install those drivers, as the x-fi is as of yet unsupported
<Xx> so when i try to load up ubuntu now it hangs for a while at the loading bar and drops my into the BusyBox shell,  how do I get it working again?
<gpled> will their be an update option for going to 8.10 ?
<mau> Is there any spacial cd to boot from?
<mau> special
<Pici> wos: Each node can sent to some other node, I don't think theres the ability to add custom nodes.  So look at the providers that it can talk to and sign up with them.
<ikonia> !upgrade > gpled
<ubottu> gpled, please see my private message
<LjL> !upgrade | gpled
<DasEi> mau: use gparted from live
<Pici> wos: http://lifehacker.com/398775/sync-and-back-up-your-data-with-conduit-for-linux
<ubottu> gpled: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mckulja_> LjL but i have downloaded already an official driver... but its opens like archive... ;(
<wos> thanks pici, what search terms did you use to find that?
<Pici> wos: conduit sync
<danielm_mc> ﻿anyone know how to disable the f1 key from displaying the help menu in a terminal?
<LjL> mckulja_: that's because it *is* an archive. it probably contains install instructions, you need to follow those.
<wos> ok
<wos> thanks
<keyhack> The Live USB creator is going extremely slow, is there a way I can make a bootable USB drive that will let me do a net install of Ubuntu 7.10?
<danielm_mc> ﻿anyone know how to disable the f1 key from displaying the help menu in a terminal?
<mckulja_> LjL instruction that tottaly suck ;) there is writen - 1) Goto source directory 2) Execute make command as root  make  make install.... But i'm new on ubuntu and dont know how to do it
<vlitzer> anyone knows why sometimes keys dont work in flash on firefox?
<ikonia> mckulja_: you dont know how to type "make" ?
<danielm_mc> oh brilliance
<danielm_mc> you guys are about zero help
<ikonia> danielm_mc: whats up ?
<gpled> thanks
<Khisanth> hrm a bunch of stuff seems to have been broken in 8.04 after the last bunch of updates
<Neconide> danielm_mc: What seems to be the problem?
<danielm_mc> ﻿anyone know how to disable the f1 key from displaying the help menu in a terminal?
<crweb> Khisanth: really?  I haven't noticed anything
<crweb> Khisanth: any examples?
<mckulja_> ikonia i typed make... gush... what after
<ikonia> danielm_mc: modmap
<Khisanth> crweb: shares-admin, no way to Unlock
<ikonia> danielm_mc: xmodmap
<danielm_mc> yeah i figured it out
<jcmages> where can I download the nvidia-fglrx (the older version ?)
<danielm_mc> it's actually easier than that
<ikonia> danielm_mc: ok, so why are you asking ?
<Neconide> ikonia, danielm_mc: I think he wants to know how to change f1 with modmap
<danielm_mc> coz i couldn't figure it out, and the someone in a different room hooked it up
<mckulja_> fuck... big help i get
<elmnas>  hi guys can someone help me please. I have a eeepc901 and Im running lxde with ubuntu eee but I have a dam frame like a css mall for all icons on my desktop how do I remove it?
<ikonia> mckulja_: you need to control your language
<ikonia> Neconide: I know what he wants, but when I suggested an answer he already knew,
<mckulja_> go in hell
<elmnas> lol
<Neconide> ikonia: Yeah then you said so why are you asking? and I just presumed that was what he was asking.
<elmnas> neconide do you know what I mean?
<jackgall> Hey
<chrizzz> hi all :)
<Neconide> elmnas, I can't help you with that. Feel free to ask around, there are some very smart people in here.
<BlehTM> Hi, I've been having trouble with Ubuntu and my graphics card, and I was wondering if there was any hope.
<elmnas> ok ok
<chrizzz> im looking for a good java editor...are there any recommondations ?
<tobiassjosten> Can anyone tell me what font is used as default on gnome-terminal? All it say is "monospace" but that's no font. At least none I can access from any other program.
<elmnas> thanx anyway
<Neconide> BlehTM: what graphics card do you have?
<BlehTM> Radeon 3850 512MB
<Khisanth> crweb: also the Users and Groups, of course you can still configure things through the config files but that is besides the point
<jcmages> blehTM : I have the same problem. I'm searching a place to download the nvidia-flrx drivers.
<Neconide> BlehTM: Hold on I'll go check if that's supported.
<jackgall> is there any im client for ubuntu that can share files with google talk on windows ?
<_Ire> any1 know where boost_1_37_0 installs to?
<BlehTM> Ok, thanks.
<Neconide> BlehTM: please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html
<gogaz_> hi
<paul678> ikonia: can you kick my other nick so that I can change back to it thanks
<BlehTM> Ok, thanks I'll check it out.
<Neconide> BlehTM: if I'm correct radeon is a subcatagory of ATIs
<BlehTM> Yes
<jcmages> It works nice in Xubuntu, since it let te possibility to install the oldest version of nvidia-fglrx (the 96) But in Ubuntu 8.04, the Proprietary driver pannel doesnt open
<lorsstudio> when I try to view the contents of a directory in the terminal, or through nautilus, some special characters like letters with accent marks on them are not displaying properly
<paul678> ikonia:  other nick is paul68
<dvyjones> Is there a way to run either OSX or OSX Applications on Linux?
<Neconide> BlehTM: alright let me know if that helps you. (and please say Neconide: or neconide, or whatever you wish in front of my name to address it to me. It makes it a lot easier to notice&read)
<BlehTM> Neconide:  Ok.  I haven't even installed Ubuntu yet, it's just nothing would even be displayed running from the installation disk until I ran it in safe gfx mode.  I'll install ubuntu and see if I can get it working.
<Neconide> BlehTM: Are you planning to dual boot or overwrite whatever OS you currently have?
<BlehTM> Dual boot.
<Cypress> Greetings all. im looking for a person with a high amount of linux knowledge in general ? ( i need some basic info about linux because im quite new tbh )
<Neconide> BlehTM: You have partioned your hard disk accordingly, correct?
<dvyjones> Cypress: Just ask for what you want to know...
<BlehTM> Neconide:  Sort of.  It will be a bit messy because I made a mistake partitioning Windows.  But it should work.
<simond> when building a kernel+modules using make-kpkg, how do I enable stripping? the resulting bundle right now is huuuuge
<Cypress> okay well, im looking for a linux that can run on a memory stick, does that exist?
<DJones> !usb | Cypress
<ubottu> Cypress: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Neconide> BlehTM: At the install, don't select the "Automatic Partion" Option. That is for people who haven't already partioned their hard disk.
<DJones> Cypress: See the part about a persisent live usb install, that should help you
<Neconide> BlehTM: Select "Guided - Use most available space" or something along the lines of that.
<EugenMayer`aw> anybody has his intrepid 8.10 running with the current ati 8.11 drivers on the 27-generic kernel?
<mrpockets> Is there an image editor in Ubuntu or for Ubuntu thats a little easier to use than Gimp?
<aoupi> mrpockets: gpaint :)
<Cypress> okay thanks alot :)... and the dual boot is also possible to set up from the ubunto install disk ?
<mthorn> would anyone know why on 8.10 when I plug in my external hard drive (/dev/sdc), the kernel does NOT automatically create /dev/sdc1 as well? the drive works perfectly on 8.04
<jcmages> Hi everybody. looking for download the nvidia-fglrx (the oldest one.) I've tried in Synaptic, the Legacy one, but nothing happend.
<mrpockets> aoupi, great :)
<aoupi> mrpockets: tell me if you figure out how to "Undo" in it :)
<loller> theme-manager in ubuntu?
<aoupi> mthorn: have you tried mountiing sdc?
<BlehTM> Neconide:  I'm actually trying to see if I can fix my mess ups partitioning.  I somehow ended up with my Windows boot sector on the partition I was to be using for Ubuntu.  Should I find a way to move the boot sector?
<aoupi> mthorn: my old mp3-player didn't show up as sdc1 but I could mount /dev/sdc
<DJones> Cypress: I'm not sure about dualbooting with a usb install
<Neconide> BlehTM: Did you devide your HD in half, or did you give ubuntu a larger/smaller partion?
<mthorn> aoupi: http://pastebin.com/m6ddc1d0e
<BlehTM> Yeah, I only gave Ubuntu a 1GB partition and was thinking to use the other 249GB for storage, etc.  Will that work?
<aoupi> mthorn: ah
<rioch> Anyone know how I can setup ubuntu to work on a hdtv?
<aoupi> rioch: what do you mean?
<BlehTM> Neconide:  (Sorry, I keep forgetting to type your name >_>)
<kenshin_> rioch,  an hd tv is like any other monitor ...
<mthorn> aoupi: I updated it with the result of fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/m4da40593
<Neconide> BlehTM: Ubuntu is still a rather large OS and would probably require more than 1GB storage if you were planning on having a lot of data on it.
<aoupi> mthorn: there you have sdc1
<mthorn> it's very strange. fdisk can see the partition, but /dev/sdc1 never gets created
<rioch> kenshin_: I have a laptop with dvi output. I've got a dvi->hdmi cable
<rioch> it doesn't detect my hdtv
<lorsstudio> how can i add up the size of all the files in a directory and recurse into subdirectories
<aoupi> mthorn: what does ls /dev/sdc* give you?
<dvyjones> Is tehre a way to run OSX in VirtualBox, or run OSX apps with something like WINE?
<Neconide> BlehTM: I don't think your windows was transferred to a 1GB partition or else it probably wouldn't be working right now. Are you using XP or Vista? 32 bit or 64 bit?
<mthorn> just this: 0 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 32 2008-11-20 13:44 sdc
<kenshin_> yep, still as I said an hd tv is yet an other monitor ...
<mthorn> it works fine on 8.04.
<c_malc> quick pre-install question re Samba for a couple of Vista users:  should I install 64 bit ?
<ikonia> c_malc: that doesn't matter
<triggerhapp> A script keeps closing itself unexpectedly, while I look for a fix, can someone give me a shell command to re-run the same script when it ends?
<ikonia> c_malc: samba works the same for both
<kenshin_> xinerama is a start
<BlehTM> It's weird, I think my boot sector is on the 1GB but the actual installation is on the other partition.  Is that possible?
<c_malc> ikonia:  thanks, just making sure there was no problem with 64 bit before going ahead
<rioch> kenshin_: what do I need to do?
<Neconide> BlehTM: unfortunetly yes that is possible.
<kenshin_> triggerhapp,  would ellaborate on that plz
<aoupi> triggerhapp: while true; do ./script; done
<kenshin_> google xinerama
<c_malc> ikonia: ...just a file server
<triggerhapp> thanks aoupi, looks perfect
<aboSamoor> my players are not working, they are not playing any file !!! any idea ?
<ikonia> c_malc: there is no problem
<BlehTM> Neconide:  Any way to move the boot sector?  Or should I just start over and reinstall Windows?
<aoupi> triggerhapp: you're welcome
<jcmages> Could someone tell me : if I do understand : fglrx stand for ati's cards, but what stands for nvidia's ones ?
<c_malc> ikonia: thanks
<kenshin_> rioch,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 <- seconf link on a search xinerama ubuntu
<kenshin_> HowTo: Dual Monitors (Xinerama/TwinView/MergedFB) - Ubuntu Forums
<Neconide> BlehTM: That really depends. Do you have any problem formatting/do you have important documents or a lot of music (more than 5GB) that you wouldn't want to lose and can't back up?
<kenshin_> rioch,  the third link would be XineramaHowTo - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<TJ-42> I want to run firefox 2.  I installed firefox 2 with apt-get, but when I type firefox-2, firefox-3 starts.  How do I get version 2 to start?
<aoupi> TJ-42: is firefox3 running when you start firefox2?
<TJ-42> yes
<rioch> kenshin_: thanks, ill have a read. I've just got the nvidia tool to find my tv, but it doesn't seem to want to use it.
<Neconide> BlehTM: If you're seriously considdering formatting I recommend downloading all the installers you'll need now and putting them on a USB/CD just to make it that much less of a hassel.
<aoupi> TJ-42: run firefox-2 with -no-remote, that might help
<kenshin_> np rioch, glad to help
<BlehTM> Neconide:  Yeah, I think I could do that.  I think I can back up to a second 250GB drive in a different computer.
<TJ-42> aoupi: almost helped.  This time it said firefox is already running, please close.  But I want to run them both at the same time
<aoupi> TJ-42: it'll probably complain about how firefox is already running, so run with -ProfileManager too to create a new profile
<TJ-42> aoupi: heh ok
<aoupi> TJ-42: you can't use the same profile with 2 instances at the same time unfortunatly
<Gnea> is firefox 2 even packaged in ubuntu anymore?
<TJ-42> Gnea: Im still on 8.04
<Gnea> TJ-42: ah ok
<Aspecti> I set my resolution too high and got 'Out Of Range', otherwise black screen. Would running rm ~/.config/monitors.xml fix it?
<TJ-42> aoupi: That worked.  Thank you very much :-)
<aoupi> TJ-42: no problem :)
<Neconide> BlehTM: I've never had to fix a partition so I'm not quite sure. I recommend asking around a little more before formatting, unless it REALLY doesn't matter and you're a very patient person.
<BlehTM> Neconide:  How would you recommend formatting my drive?  I have a single 250GB drive I will be using for both Windows and Ubuntu.
<aoupi> Aspecti: back up the file first and try, if it fails misserably you can just copy it back :)
<Neconide> BlehTM: what OS are you running? XP32 XP64 Vista32 or Vista64?
<BlehTM> Neconide:  Yeah, I don't care much, I just installed Windows a few weeks ago anyway.  XP32.
<loller> i wanna ask for example i download and install theme how can i run , should i use theme manager or what , help ?
<Aspecti> aoupi, oh well, gonna try it :P if I come back here, it didn't work :)
<aoupi> Aspecti: :)
<aoupi> loller: I think you can just drag it into theme-manager
<Gnea> !theme | loller
<ubottu> loller: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<yalu> hi. I read about ntfs3G support and how to enable it for your disks at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G . I was wondering: isn't there a better way to do it? I would like to be able to just have the ntfs disks recognized as ntfs and be mountable by a user, like I can with vfat-formatted disks
<robert_> quit
<robert_> :D
<aoupi> robert_: here have a /
<Neconide> BlehTM: Alright but you should note Windows is a piece of shit, so I'm not sure whether or not it would work as advertised (to fix the partition problem)
<Neconide> Can anyone help BLehTM with some partition problems he's having? It appears that he's put his windows booter on a 1gb storage and his actual windows on 249GB storage.
<joaopinto> Neconide, the proper channel for windows help is ##windows, not here
<Neconide> Oh and BlehTM: While I'm not sure if that could cause any complications, it's only 1GB, if it doesn't mean that much to you I'd suggest you just make another partition.
<Gnea> BlehTM: ##windows should be able to help you
<BlehTM> I was just there, no answers sadly.  I'll try again.
<kura> hi i have a question
<kenshin_> BlehTM,  what's the probleme exactly ???
<Gnea> kura: please, ask
<Neconide> kenshin_: He's put his windows booter on a 1GB partition and the rest on a 249GB partition, when he was trying to make 1GB storage for ubuntu.
<NicEXE> I want to format my hdd from ntfs to fat32 but I don't want to loose any of my files. How should I backup (dd command is good but it takes too long)
<BlehTM> Yeah- that
<kura> I download Ubuntu 8.10 from official site but there is no .iso in folder
<Gnea> Neconide: better if you let him explain it
<kenshin_> okk ...
<aoupi> kura: what did you download?
<Neconide> Gnea: he said "Yeah- that"
<kura> Ubuntu 8.10 from official site
<Gnea> Neconide: that makes no sense and it's still offtopic!
<kenshin_> the part that i don;t really understand is  windows booter  on a 1G prtition !?
<aoupi> kura: and you did not get the iso?
<kura> I have a folder
<kenshin_> what is windows booter ?? you mean bootloader ????
<aoupi> kura: are you using OSX?
<Neconide> Gnea: that makes no sense, what are you talking about?>
<stu343> greetings, i need help
<kura> No i use Windows
<stu343> synaptics auto updates crashed my firefox
<kura> but i can't match on downland site that i use windows
<stu343> anyone know of the error?
<aoupi> kura: when you clicked begin download it should have started downloading an .iso
<Gnea> kura: there are only .iso files there, are you sure you're looking at the right file?
<blackpearl> Hello RooM :)
<kura> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<aoupi> stu343: just restart firefox
<BlehTM> Neconide - Kenshin:  Kenshin, yeah, the boot sector.  I was about to install Ubuntu on the 1GB, but found some files there like boot_sector.ini for windows or something like that.
<kura> From this site
<riaal> can I set a local umask in .bashrc?
<kura> and i chose location near me
<stu343> aoupi: i only get a window without anything in it now
<kura> And the downloand starts but file is in rar
<aoupi> stu343: even after restarting it?
<kenshin_> how the hell did these files end up there ....
<aoupi> kura: that's very weird
<stu343> reinstall also didnt help
<kura> I unpacked and i have a folder
<blackpearl> Instlled UBUNTU 8.10 in VirtualBox ..........Yiiipieeee
<Gnea> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<aoupi> kura: you shouldn't get a rar... are you sure it's a rar and you didn't just mount the iso?
<stu343> i only could try to restart computer....
<stu343> but why should it help...
<kenshin_> any linux partition should be inaccessible to windows ...
<aoupi> kura: when you begun the download did you select "Save As:" or did you select "Open With"?
<blackpearl> who is the moderaor here ?????????
<kenshin_> the only operation you can do is erase to recreate ...
<kura> I selext Save as
<Neconide> blackpearl: I'm not a moderator but what do you need?
<kura> select*
<Gnea> blackpearl: what's the problem?
<aoupi> kura: hmm... and the file ends with .rar?
<kenshin_> and by the way 1G is so not enough ...
<stu343> kenshin_: any linux partition should be inaccessible to windows ... << using wupi installer you cant access the one partition you installed ubuntu on
<kura> The file name is: ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.rar
<kenshin_> wupi ?
<aoupi> kura: that's very suspect :D
<riaal> can I set a local umask in ~/.basrc?
<blackpearl> My Ubuntu in VirtualBox is running Fine..BUT i am not able to access my Internnet
<stu343> lol
<stu343> i dont know how its called
<BlehTM> Kenshin - Neconide:  Ok, I'm just going to start over and delete everything.  I have to go now, I made a mess XD
<Gnea> stu343: try installing wubi sometime, you'll find that that there are no linux partitions created :)
<Neconide> BlehTM: alright, good luck. I hope to hear back from you.
<stu343> or wubi, however
<kura> Now I download from this same site but from another location
<kenshin_> BlehTM,  good idea
<aoupi> kura: yea, make sure you get a .iso file
<Gnea> blackpearl: nice choice
<kenshin_> because trying to salvage this could be  pain in the a** (but doable)
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> BlehTM: nice choice
<kura> And if I still have a problem I make a print screen ok?
<aoupi> kura: yea do that
<stu343> but what about my firefox problem?
<jonek> hi, I have a problem with amarok on intrepid. it does not use font settings (antialiasing) made via systemsettings. why?
<FuLio> Hi, when i turned on my laptop, it said it some graphic card problems, so when i got it i changed it back and now i cant change my screen resolution its on 640 x 480 and the rest are lower. how can i make it to 1250 x 1480 or higher
<stu343> is there a hotfix or something somewhere?
<Gnea> stu343: what firefox problem?
<stu343> after the latest auto-updates it didnt work anymore
<stu343> it only opens a window with nothing in it
<stu343> except that firefox loading symbol
<Gnea> blackpearl: are you sure you setup your virtual network devices correctly?
<stu343> in the right upper corner
<BlehTM> Neconide - Kenshin:  OK, any idea for how to set up the dual boot?  Like how many GB for each?  I'm going to use Windows most the time, so how should I set it up?  Would it work to store the Ubuntu OS on one partition, Windows XP on another, and storage for both of them combined on a separate partition?
<Gnea> !pm | blackpearl
<ubottu> blackpearl: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Gnea> blackpearl: i tab-completed the wrong nick
<kenshin_> BlehTM,  unless you have somthing valuable to loose (besides time)  format reinstall windows (whene installing windows create on partition for windows of the size you want and leave the rest as is )
<Gnea> blackpearl: please pay attention
<kenshin_> and the install linux ...
<Murrlin> afternoon all
<Neconide> BlehTM: I chose 65% for windows and the rest for Ubuntu.
<kenshin_> grub as a boot loader ans you should have any problems at all
<blackpearl> ok ubottu. Thnx. Gnea you agree with him
<Gnea> blackpearl: ubottu is a bot...
<Neconide> !bot | blackpearl
<ubottu> blackpearl: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BlehTM> Neconide:  But is there a way to use a very limited amount of space for each OS, then have another drive for all programs for each, music, games, etc?
<BlehTM> *partition
<Neconide> BlehTM: I wouldn't know. Sorry.
<kenshin_> BlehTM,  the topic of dual boot is so well covered that a simple search using "ubuntu dual boot" in your best friend google should yield a very very long liste of howtos ... you can pick what ever you want
<BlehTM> kenshin_:  Ok, will do
<Gnea> !partitions | BlehTM
<ubottu> BlehTM: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<berne> hi all. can you help me with beagle indexing??
<Neconide> kenshin_, good advice. :)
<BlehTM> Thanks again!  Bye.
<blackpearl> Gnea : Guys HELP me in configuring my NEtwork on Ubuntu in VirtualBOX
<kenshin_> np BlehTM
<Neconide> BlehTM: no problem, I hope to hear back from you.
<BlehTM> I'll be back *Laughs menacingly*
<blackpearl> i dont know linux...BUT wish to LEARN it...
<kenshin_> Neconide,  howcome everybody keep forgetting about google :)
<berne> can you people help me with beagle??
<Gnea> !patience | blackpearl
<ubottu> blackpearl: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Neconide> kenshin_ Google is my best friend, some times I forget to tell people to use my best friend. :X but yeah, I don't know why some people dont just www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<albertico> blackpearl, did you enabled networking on virtualbox for your machine?
<thebaggage> Hi gang. Having a helluva time trying to get a Sierra 885 3g Modem running in linux (fine in XP). Modem seems to be recognised, but clicking on the connection in network manager returns an immediate "disconnected from network" message. Not looking for a solution so much as how to diagnose what's failing. Any suggestions?
<voox> what's the name of a terminal application that slides from the panel via hotkey?
<Gnea> blackpearl: please, if you want help, just describe what problem you're having - you don't have to demand that we help you, or say "will you please help?" because that's what we're here for - in many cases, just saying that sort of thing will make people NOT want to help you.
<Pici> Neconide: Thats not welcome in this channel.
<mrc_> hi everybody
<Gnea> !vbox | blackpearl
<ubottu> blackpearl: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<aoupi> thebaggage: I don't know if vodafone mobile connect card driver suports that perticular modem, but google it
<Neconide> Pici, so crucify me.
<kenshin_> Neconide,  heheh yep
<user01> hey how would i get a citrix client working?
<thebaggage> aoupi: Cheers, will try
<Gnea> !citrix | user01
<ubottu> user01: For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<mewshi> roar ^-^'
<blackpearl> i installed virtualbox 2.04 on my WinXP Sp3 machine
<Pici> !guidelines > Neconide
<ubottu> Neconide, please see my private message
<Gnea> blackpearl: then you need to ask in #vbox
<blackpearl> ..thereafter i installed Ubuntu 8.10
<sedi-d> yo can someone help me
<Neconide> oh noes pici used ubottu on me. I'ma scared.
<kenshin_> !guidelines > Neconide
<kenshin_> Pici,  shoot that at me plz
<sedi-d> i cant seem to install aircrack
<berne> is there any reason why wouldn't beagle index evolution mail? i have the evolution backend installed ok.
<Gnea> Neconide: can the attitude, please.
<blackpearl> Gnea where is #vbox ..i could not find in channel list
<illissius> hi
<Gnea> blackpearl: just type:  /join #vbox
<Neconide> Pici and Gnea are quite funny.
<Neconide> !staff | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> ...
<Neconide> Oooooo look you're not on that list.
<illissius> is there any way to disable sound from the flash plugin (besides pulseaudio)? maybe some hack with flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound?
<ubd> hello
<blackpearl> Gena : now i am in #vbox..many thanks
<Gnea> Pici: thank you
<kenshin_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gnea> blackpearl: good luck
<ubd> i want a user to be able to use ubuntu in another language
<kenshin_> !guidelines > kenshin
<kenshin_> !guidelines > kenshin_
<ubottu> kenshin_, please see my private message
<KleRoi> hello, i've just installed ubuntu intrepid on my pc but i have a problem, sometimes the screen starts flashing (i see desktop, black screen, i see desktop, black screen, very fast) for some seconds, even 30, and then stops. my gfx is an ati radeon x1600. any ideas?
<LifesaGarden> Would anyone have a quick fix to improve the speed of a CD/DVD player?
<God_> OMGZ
<God_> NECONIDE IZ BAKS
<God_> UR SOOOOO SCARY
<God_> U BANT ME
<FloodBot1> God_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> whois God_
<God_> OMG SCARI
<metbsd> how do i upgrade all packages?
 * Gnea sighs
<DasEi> ﻿KleRoi:had same (same graphics, brb ~3 min)
<God_> Pici please don't use your python DoS tool to eat up all of your resources and lag me by 2kb/s ;[
<Mecha25> how do I clear stale NFS locks from a bad shutdown?
<ubd> i want a user to be able to use ubuntu in another language / is this possible
<KleRoi> DasEi:  :O bug maybe?
<Mahoodi> hello guys i just got and eee pc 1000 that came with win xp preinstalled, anyone know how to make eeebuntu bootable from a flash drive? im using windows atm
<LifesaGarden> metbsd, in a terminal     sudo apt-get update
<aoupi> metbsd: in synaptic, hit reload and then mark all updates and then apply, or sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gnea> Mahoodi: your best bet is to ask in #ubuntu-eeepc
<No-Neck> Mahoodi, I have the same laptop, do you want to make the installer bootable? there's a guide for that in the ubuntu documentation
<DasEi> KleRoi:ibex / hardy ?  32 or 64 ?
<FMK> Hi, ive got a question: whe i boot my ubuntu installation after finishing is says: "The Anzeige-Server was rebootes 6 times in the last minute"! what can i do to make my ubuntu work
<gaintsura> wow, how great is that, someone said my name lastnight and my log didn't save where it was
<ubd> i want a user to be able to use ubuntu in another language / is this possible
<KleRoi> DasEi: i have ibex 32
<DasEi> !usb | Mahoodi
<ubottu> Mahoodi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<KleRoi> DasEi: fresh install after format, i didnt have these problems before with other versions
<jrib> ubd: system -> administration -> language support, enable the language, have the user select the language at the login screen by pressing the "options" button
<evin> I am having sound issues with intrepid.  It worked fine with hardy but now I can only use one sonud program at a time ie totem or rhythmbox or you tube.
<erUSUL> ubd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473236
<piasdom> hello all
<Gnea> evin: what soundcard do you have?
<LifesaGarden> I guess I usually do have the tougher questions.
<piasdom> can i connect a winxp comp to this ubuntu 8.04 comp with remote desktop ?
<Booyaka> How can I setup my Ubuntu as a Network Place that I can share files with using my Vista System?
<erUSUL> !vnc | piasdom
<DasEi> KleRoi:it's xorg 7.4. causing trouble, but fglrx manually (xorg.conf) works , see section of mine : http://paste.ubuntu.com/74923/
<ubottu> piasdom: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<GLG-20> What's the best way to use a webcam with Yahoo Messenger users?  Do I need to use the Yahoo Messenger client, or are there other clients I could use?
<jrib> Booyaka: right click on a folder in nautilus -> sharing options
<evin> I am using the onboard card for the asus m2n32 sli-deluxe
<Booyaka> I have FreeNX
<piasdom> erUSUL:thanks
<Booyaka> im using it right now
<Gnea> !freenx | piasdom
<ubottu> piasdom: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<KleRoi> DasEi: oh okay, can you tell me exactly what to do? im kinda new to ubuntu
<Booyaka> jrib:Thank you!
<KleRoi> DasEi:  i'll have to edit manually xorg.conf?
<bigtomrodney> ms
<prodigel> hi all. More of a wine question: is it possible to setup ip address under wine? I try to play multiplayer heroes 3 and I get this bogus ip address: 127.12.34.56
<lenswipe> help, i cant update ubutu
<lenswipe> please help
<lenswipe> it seems like all the mirrors are down
<keyhack> How can I install Ubuntu from a USB thumbdrive? I have no CDROM-drive available
<Pici> lenswipe: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<prodigel> keyhack, download the iso file and use the tool that comes with ubuntu 8.10
<lenswipe> Pici: im using 8.04 hardy, im behind a proxy and ive fed ubuntu all the relevant details (including into synaptic) but it keeps saying connection refused
<loller> i`ve just upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and now i can`t set the screen resolution my video card is AT x1300
<albertico> Booyaka, you can use samba for file sharing with windows
<lenswipe> i can access the ubuntu machine through the network as its a webserver
<DasEi> KleRoi:open a terminal ..
<lenswipe> i just cant update the ubuntu machine
<lenswipe> :@
<prodigel> lenswipe, try using apt-get with proxy var set up
<KleRoi> DasEi:  ok, well i did that and im looking at xorg.conf
<KleRoi> DasEi:  this is what it looks like: http://pastebin.com/d2fe9e83c
<lenswipe> prodigel: i have set my proxy in synaptic, firefox, and the preferences>Network proxy page
<lenswipe> prodigel: i have also got ubuntu working behind a proxy before
<lenswipe> prodigel: It has just suddenly stopped working
<prodigel> lenswipe, synaptic I don't use. but apt-get worked for me through http proxy
<DasEi> KleRoi:save (backup) it under a differnt name, f.e. : xorg.backk
<darkhamm> what about a new network manager?
<zenlunatic> can anyone recommend some pre-built ubuntu computers?
<lenswipe> prodige;: synaptic, uses apt-get therfore if i set a proxy in synaptic it will be effective in apt-get
<keyhack> prodigel: the Live USB Creator?
<kervel> hello, how is the ubuntu security thing called again (not selinux but ...)
<lenswipe> prodigel: Except its not effective in either....
<jrib> kervel: apparmor
<eddVRS> zenlunatic: Dell do some
<DasEi> KleRoi:thats nice, as fglrx is already installed, seems
<jrib> !selinux | kervel
<ubottu> kervel: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<kervel> jrib i think an upgrade left me with an unusable system because of that
<KleRoi> DasEi: ok i backed it up
<prodigel> keyhack, I don't know app name, but in system-adm you have crate bootable usb stick. that worked for me
<kervel> jrib kde won't start saying "read only filesystem" all the time
<kervel> it fails to set permissions on /tmp files
<kervel> (eg dbus socket and so)
<dropper_> I am trying to mount my usb stick but it complains it is already mounted
<kervel> but it is definately mounted rw
<keyhack> prodigel: yeah, that is what I'm doing, it is going extremely slow, and doesn't that just give me a USB thumbdrive that just runs the OS, but I won't be able to install?
<DasEi> KleRoi:is it a pcle-card or agp ?
<dropper_> but when I try to unmount it complains that it is not mounted
<KleRoi> DasEi: erm, what does that mean? u mean motherboard?
<kervel> what should the permissions of /tmp be ? mine are drwxrwxrwt
<jrib> kervel: what is the output of 'mount'?
<DasEi> KleRoi: pci-express or agp - port ?
<prodigel> keyhack, it gives you the exact features of that iso
<kervel> jrib  it says my "/" is mounted as XFS rw
<KleRoi> DasEi: *cough* how do i discover that?
<user01> Gnea, thanks! :)
<KrimZon> does anyone know where i can find documention for the clearbuntu gtk2 engine?
<jrib> kervel: can you write to it?
<kervel> yeah
<Gnea> user01: cheers :)
<DasEi> KleRoi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<user01> Gnea, ta :)
<kervel> and when i start X it bails out saying ".X11-unix" has suspicious permissions. Then i remove .X11-unix in /tmp and x will start, then kde won't start
<DasEi> KleRoi: lspci | pastebinit
<kervel> i'm desperate .. no errors in log, nothing in dmesg
<strN00B> in FreeNX  using client for windows NoNameNX if I make changes to my Ubuntu system that require shutdown, can I shutdown using NoNameFX?
<meoblast001> how do you unmount an iso?
<KleRoi> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f2698441b
<kervel> when i try to chmod files, it says "read only file system"
<Gnea> meoblast001: sudo umount /path/it/is/mounted/on
<kervel> but when i try to create files / remove files it works
<Gnea> kervel: see if this command works:  sudo apt-get update
<jrib> kervel: pastebin the errors you got and the actual output of 'mount'
<FuLio> How can i change my screen resolution if its not listed in the screen resolution menu?
<kervel> jrib i can't access the net with that pc
<jrib> !x > FuLio
<ubottu> FuLio, please see my private message
<Gnea> jrib: he can't start X, firefox won't get him there.
<kervel> jrib because networkmanager won't start (because it cannot chown the dbus socket)
<kervel> jrib in general chmod won't work ... any other file operations work
<Gnea> kervel: you can't ping ubuntu.com?
<jrib> kervel: copy them to a sub key or something
<kervel> so i think its apparmor that prevents chmods
<kervel> Gnea nope, i can't even load my wifi driver
<yo> quick question.  and don't ban me, please.  Is there an ubuntu ftp program that does not suck?
<kervel> ah no i can
<kervel> i can load my wifi driver, but wpa setup won't work without network manager
<jrib> !ftp | yo
<ubottu> yo: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<fosco_> yo: filezilla
<TJ-42> I suspect that I may be having hard drive hardware problems.  What command do I use to do a full scan of a hard drive for errors?
<kervel> is there a way to boot without apparmor ? i really think that's the caused
<RinTinTigger> can anyone help? Ekiga is showing my picture upside down
<KleRoi> DasEi: dead? :)
<yo> cool.  thanks.  (sorry, but !gFTP is giving me problems)
<DasEi> KleRoi: so its a laptop with an onboard graphics ??
<Gnea> RinTinTigger: try turning your camera upside down
<KleRoi> DasEi:  yeah
<RinTinTigger> Gnea lol...its laptop-integrated :D but thx
<DasEi> KleRoi: is compiz enabled ?
<user01> Gnea, ica client isnt the same thing as the web client?
<jeebster> Hmm, ftp clients' list doesn't have filezilla...
<Gnea> RinTinTigger: :) oh my... uhm... not sure
<Gnea> user01: not sure.
<KleRoi> DasEi:  i think so, i have some light graphic effect... although this is another question i had to do, i dont see where the compiz settings are in intrepid
<akonkwa> i'm having problems with my resolution, I'm on Intrepid, i have just installed restricted nvidia drivers, and now my resolution is set to mximum 640x480 , when before i put the driver it was at 800x600(!), When I was on hardy it was on 1280x1024. I tried changing xorg.conf by adding ad "display" subsection with the correct resolution but it still won't work. Any help?
<Murrlin> hello. how do I tell what color mode I'm in? (16 or 24)
<raven> is there a hotkey for force quit?
<raven> i have some misbehaving apps
<raven> if not ill add the gnome applet
<RinTinTigger> Anyone to help me? My laptop integrated webcam shows upside down picture with ekiga
<Gnea> raven: you can open a terminal and use the kill -9 command in conjunction with the PID of the offending program(s)
<madsj> has anybody managed to get eduroam running in ubuntu ? I'm trying to follow this guide: http://www.gbar.dtu.dk/index.php/Eduroam (see Ubuntu), but my network manager misses some of the points
<jrib> raven: don't kill -9 unless you have to.  Use 'xkill' if you want
<madsj> (keytype, I think and some other ones; am not a university where eduroam is availble)
<allele> I am able to mount an iso image in ubuntu, (starcraft), but it doesn't see the iso when running the program, any suggestions?
<madsj> am running 8.10
<raven> xkill worked quite well
<jrib> allele: you want to play starcraft?
<akonkwa> i'm having problems with my resolution, I'm on Intrepid, i have just installed restricted nvidia drivers, and now my resolution is set to mximum 640x480 , when before i put the driver it was at 800x600(!), When I was on hardy it was on 1280x1024. I tried changing xorg.conf by adding ad "display" subsection with the correct resolution but it still won't work. Any help?
<jrib> !x > akonkwa
<ubottu> akonkwa, please see my private message
<allele> at the moment yeah, I have wine installed and was able to install starcraft on wine, but when I try running it it says the cd isn't in the drive
<jrib> !appdb > allele
<ubottu> allele, please see my private message
<KleRoi> DasEi:  any ideas on whats wrong? is it compiz?
<administrator_> is there gui editor for fstab?
<visone> irie
<strN00B> how can i restart the machine using FreeNX?
<allele> ok, sorry if that was offtopic, I figured the problem was getting ubuntu to list the mounted image as another cd drive
<mau> I found parted magic live cd
<DasEi> KleRoi: I was checking few ideas on that (I#m running a 1600 on a dedicated pciE), compiz is found apps>sys desktop effects I think (actually on hardy here)
<kervel> seems i have some serious xfs damage
<kervel> but this is completely weird
<jonek> how can I affect font setting of KDE3 apps (e.g. amarok) in Ubuntu Intrepid?
<mau> Bye!
<strN00B> when I go to Shutdown or Restart its just closing the Windows NoMachineNX Client and not the actual machine
<DasEi> KleRoi: also my xorg.conf was empty when the blinking occured
<kervel> because i don't see xfs complaining in my dmesg
<God_> hai pici
<KleRoi> DasEi:  mmm this is weird
<KleRoi> DasEi:  I could try installing the drivers with Envy? what do you say?
<nikitis> jonek: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=how+can+I+affect+font+setting+of+KDE3+apps
<DasEi> KleRoi: pstebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<strN00B> when I go to Shutdown or Restart its just closing the Windows NoMachineNX Client and not the actual machine
<DasEi> KleRoi: one of the later choices, as xorg 7.4 issues with the prop. drivers, but fglrx itself works fine
<KleRoi> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m714ad5fb
<DasEi> KleRoi: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  , sry, aah
<KleRoi> haha
<allele> ok, thanks ubottu :-D
<sammy> I can ftp to a repository and the server responds, yet apt-get update tells me the connection to this repository times out. how can I enable some debugging or verbose logging for apt-get update?
<kura> So I downloaded this ubuntu 8.10 from another location
<FuLio> Hi, i know i have a nvidia graphic card, but i wanna know what model, how can i find out?
<kura> But still there is no iso file
<jrib> FuLio: lspci
<LjL> FuLio: sudo lwhs -C display
<FuLio> Thankyou
<LjL> lshw, i meant
<kura> What I should do?
<DasEi> KleRoi:and also it is a mac ?
<sammy> kura: what are you trying to do?
<KleRoi> DasEi: no its an acer aspire 5672
<eyyYo> Where can I find the crash logs on Ubuntu?
<kura> I want install ubuntu
<DasEi> KleRoi:This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0   ,(current ibex is 4.0)  <<message from xorg
<kura> But I download the ubuntu from official site
<KleRoi> DasEi: damn! so what should i do? :(
<AnnoyingMouse_> has anyone actually got flash on 64?
<kura> and there is no iso file ;/
<jrib> AnnoyingMouse_: flash has worked on 64 for a long time
<Jared555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74934/ <<< is that error most likely a hardware or software issue?
<aoupi> AnnoyingMouse_: yea, works nicely for me
<AnnoyingMouse_> nope. can't get it stable. installes the new v10 component. no dice
<Jared555> I have two supposedly identical cards in the system
<aoupi> jrib: adobe just released native 64bit plugin
<jrib> aoupi: not stable
<AnnoyingMouse_> from apt-get/add-remove?
<aoupi> AnnoyingMouse_: you must remove the flashplugins-nonfree package
<en1gm4> hi all
<Slayer> Hello
<aoupi> AnnoyingMouse_: I got it directly from adobe
<AnnoyingMouse_> cewl. thanx
<en1gm4> is there any software to convert midi to cda?
<kura> So any ideas?
<Slayer> I need help with the XP to Linux wireless card thing
<erUSUL> !midi
<kura> I make a screen shot aight?
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Slayer> I would prefer my help be in PM
<sammy> kura: what goes wrong when you try to download the iso through that URL?
<Buster_Hymen> how do i update to the latest version of wine?  The version i downloaded from the repository (via sudo aptitude install wine) is v 1.0.1  ... my understanding is that later versions provide better support for office 2007
<wwpiexec> I have a 16GB usb stick.. I want to partition it.. but whenever I unmount it either from desktop, nautilus, terminal or gparted.. ubuntu simply remounts it its very dangerous to try to working on it in this situation.. this happened on four computers, 2 8.10 and 2 8.04.. my USB is a OCZ ATV 16GB (OCZUSBATV16G)..
<jrib> AnnoyingMouse_: just use the version ubuntu provides (32bit plugin with nspluginwrapper that you get automatically by installing flashplugin-nonfree).  The beta 64bit plugin from adobe is crashy in my experience
<DasEi> KleRoi:I'm not shure, what's to be done: either you find someone with an integrated graphics, or use hary instead, as it's xorg supports it- to me a manuall config (put fglrx from ubuntu in) helped, but as it looks, there is some prop.loaded - depends on your patience, I guess (email ATI, gnarf)
<Slayer> Anyone free to help me?
<jrib> Slayer: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Buster_Hymen> !ask|slayer
<ubottu> slayer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slayer> I'm getting weird errors and having problems installing ndiswrapper.
<Buster_Hymen> Slayer:  did you try the tutorial on ubuntu forums?
<sludge> Can anyone help me please geting my logitech quickcam webcam to work, I am working now with hardy heron after trying intripid
<Slayer> I tried the one that came with it...
<Buster_Hymen> Slayer, how do you mean?
<Slayer> and I have Xubuntu
<aoupi> AnnoyingMouse_: if you decide to go with the 64bit plugin from adobe, put it in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<Slayer> and I un-zipped the file and clicked the 'install' file
<Buster_Hymen> Slayer:  try the tutorial on ubuntu forums.  it's very complete.
<Slayer> has instructions there
<Slayer> can you link me?
<Buster_Hymen> those instructions can vary greatly i think. yeah let me look for it
<KleRoi> DasEi: mmm okay thanks for the help. i have another (bigger) problem, dont know if u can help me.  on my pc i got another partition with windows on, before i format and reinstalled ubuntu i had windows xp and hardy working perfectly, after the format i cant seem to boot xp properly. after the xp splash screen finishes loading it gets me to the user page where i normally would choose my user and put the password to login, but there are no users and only the 
<en1gm4> is there any software to convert midi to cda?
<DasEi> anyone having trouble  with : notebook Intel 945GM /integrated ATi 1600 blinking screen ?
<dr_willis> en1gm4,  there is software to convert Midi to wav,
<dr_willis> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Buster_Hymen> Slayer:  this looks like the one, but google literally churned out a half dozen tutorials -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<en1gm4> dr_willis: is wav commonly played by cd players? I mean not mp3 and things like taht, but just old stereos...
<Buster_Hymen> How do i update to the latest version of wine?  The version in the repos is 1.0.1 and i thought they were up to 1.0.3 already???
<dr_willis> en1gm4,  I do belive that cd players use wav files of a specific rate.. yes...
<ruperdupe> hey, I'm making an .iso image of a directory using the command mkisofs. However all the filenames in the resulting iso have ";1" after them. What's causing this?
<wwpiexec> ok.. i just found out it is a problem when gparted refreshes device list
<ruperdupe> The command I'm using is: mkisofs -o output.iso input
<jgb> why would my hardy box be able to ping a xp box on the same subnet, but the xp box not get any ping reply from my hardy box?
<jrib> !wine > Buster_Hymen
<ubottu> Buster_Hymen, please see my private message
<jrib> Buster_Hymen: use the winehq repos
<dr_willis> jgb,  you can set up firewalls to ignore/block pings
<DasEi> jgb:ping-response turned off on hardy box ? (f.e. firewall) ?
<DasEi> *ping
<dr_willis> *pong
<jgb> my iptables has zero entries
<KleRoi> i have this problem.  on my pc i got ubuntu intrepid and another partition with windows on, before i format and reinstalled ubuntu i had windows xp and hardy working perfectly, after the format i cant seem to boot xp properly. after the xp splash screen finishes loading it gets me to the user page where i normally would choose my user and put the password to login, but there are no users and only the windows xp logo in the middle, and i cant do anything so 
<dr_willis> jgb,  see if the xp boc can ssh to the hardy box?  can it do anything else to the box?
<DasEi> KleRoi:thats sounds like a win problem, if it boots up until there
<dr_willis> sounds like all the users/dirs got deleted...
<dr_willis> Sounds like a problem for #windows :)
<albertico> Buster_Hymen, i think 1.0.1 is latest stable
<djungelkraem> Why is there an unmount icon next to my dvd-drive?
<KleRoi> dr_willis: thats what i was afraid of, also because from ubuntu i can see the files that windows have, so its not like they got erased
<dr_willis> djungelkraem,  so you can unmount it? and then eject it..
<jrib> djungelkraem: you mean "eject icon"?
<BlackDex> Hello there, is there a way to preserve the iwconfig wlan0 rate 24M settings? Everytime i reboot it looses these settings
<DasEi> KleRoi: /j #windows
<djungelkraem> jrib dr_willis ah thanks :)
<KleRoi> DasEi:  done and asked there :P
<Elmnas> hi guys
<dr_willis> eject a thumbdrive and watch it go flying across the room!
<djungelkraem> jrib do you know anything about fstab?
<jrib> djungelkraem: maybe, ask and see :)
<gokhan_> selamlar
<dr_willis> !fstab | djungelkraem
<ubottu> djungelkraem: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<james296> can anyone hre tell me how to fix the problem with putting my computer in suspend mode?
<djungelkraem> dr_willis: thanks, ive read those but i cant get it to work
<djungelkraem> jrib: can we open a private?
<james296> for some reason after trying to put it in that state, it automatically immediately goes back to the desktop
<jgb> dr_willis: nope, nothing connects.  I ran wireshark on the hardy box, and the ping request arrives at the hardy box, but no answer is sent
<dr_willis> james296,  often there is no 'fix' because it can be problem with bios non-standard features/quirks in the motherboard, and other  very hard to 'fix' problems.
<jrib> djungelkraem: stay in channel so everyone can help
<DasEi> ﻿james296:size of swap / of ra ?   kinda pc ?
<dr_willis> jgb,  wireless?
<DasEi> *ram
<james296> its a custom made pc
<djungelkraem> jrib: but i was planning on posting what i wrote in my fstab file
<DasEi> ﻿james296:size of swap  ?
<jrib> !pastebin | DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dr_willis> djungelkraem,  cant get 'what' to work?
<jgb> dr_willis: no, ethernet
<lifebug> hi all!
<james296> hold on let me check if I have a swap space in it
<jrib> djungelkraem: erm, that was for you
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone help me I have a eeepc with ubuntu eee and I have removed a application called ume desktop launcher and I want a orginal MAIN MENU but how do I fix it ? I have this shit now  http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/3509/screenshotri0.png please help
<DasEi> k, jrib
<dr_willis> jgb,  wired eh.. Hmm.. How are the machines connected? router? hub? peer-peer/
<jgb> dr_willis: switch
<LjL> Elmnas: right click on the panel (in an empty place - the top right corner should do) and add and remove applets to your liking
<LjL> !language | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<james296> AH apparently it hasnt made a swap space for me!
<scientes> how do i force apt to consider a non-configured package configured
<lifebug> how can i update my openoffice package from 2.4.1 to 3.0 using the apt-application?
<scientes> how do i force apt to consider a non-configured package configured the postinstall script for my kernel never worked but the kernel works fine  and now it overwrites my menu.1st every time i install a package
<DasEi> ﻿james296:so no wonder, also see :
<DasEi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thebaggage> Hi gang. I'm trying to get a Sierra 885 3G modem working through Intrepid. I'm pretty clueless with 3G & completely out of ideas. If anyone is feeling generous, log file is here: http://www.joomlatemplatesearcher.com/sierra885log ....will *happily* send a beer to anyone who can get this thing working. :-)
<LjL> scientes: you can't, in ordinary ways
<james296> wait nvm I was wrong
<james296> I was lookin at the wrong hdd
<LjL> scientes: you can, however, manually edit that postinst script and either fix it or put an "exit 0" at the beginning so it's never even executed
<LjL> scientes: that's a hack, however
<Elmnas> LJL I have removed the applets how do I get it again?
<james296> it has 3.08gb of swap space
<LjL> Elmnas: right click on that panel, and "Add applet"
<scientes> LjL, thats so ugly though
<BlastuR> if i generated a ssh key and put it on a remote server with ssh-copy-id, and add it to my ssh-agent using ssh-add, shouldn't I be able to login without a password? does it matter if my local username differs with the username on the server where im trying to login?
<james296> like when I put it into suspend it sounds like it shuts down then immediately boots right back up again
<djungelkraem> jrib: i dont know what to ask for.. i have a line that worked properly before i reinstalled ubuntu and i saved it and copy + pasted into my current fstab - but doesnt work
<jrib> scientes: the fixing part isn't ugly :)
<crik91> hi...I'm sorry but I don't speak english very well
<jrib> djungelkraem: did you pastebin your fstab?
<LjL> scientes, the ugly thing is that a package (especially a kernel!) would fail to postinst to begin with!
<djungelkraem> no
<KleRoi> dr_willis:  could you tell me what is the command to chkdisk the partition in wich i have windows?
<LjL> scientes: any idea how that could happen?
<crik91> I have a TOSHIBA Satellite A60-332
<wwpiexec>  I have a 16GB usb stick.. I want to partition it.. but whenever I unmount it either from desktop, nautilus, terminal or gparted.. ubuntu simply remounts it its very dangerous to try to working on it in this situation.. this happened on four computers, 2 8.10 and 2 8.04.. my USB is a OCZ ATV 16GB (OCZUSBATV16G).. i figured out that the problem lies in gparted when you refresh device list...
<crik91> but I can't installing ubuntu...
<KleRoi> dr_willis:  its mounted on /dev/sda2 and its ntfc
<Elmnas> LjL  when I loged on it said apple configuration was broken etc, so  I clicked in remove the configuration button
<scientes> its the nvidia-common post-isntall but nvidia worked!
<KleRoi> dr_willis: ntfs
<LjL> !resetpanel | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dr_willis>  KleRoi  i dont recall off hand.. its in the ntfs-utils package i recall. You dont want it to be mounted - i know that much.
<james296> if you need to know my motherboard is a Lanparty dfi UT nF4
<djungelkraem> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d4ceb531
<sludge> I am trying now for at least one week to get my web-cam working with amsn until now it seemed next to impossible. I started with intripid and after reading some message turned back to hardy heron 8.04 because there is should work. I tried all and failed. My webcam is a classic: Logitech Quickcam when i start cheese i get a lot of noise and nothing more. I am getting very tired of this problem and even would consider buying a new webcam that works wi
<scientes> Ljl its the nvidia-common post-isntall but nvidia driver worked!
<magnetron> thebaggage→ i think i know what's wrong with your setup: you have an incorrect APN set in your Mobile Broadband settings. it's a hostname, sometimes called "data waypoint" or similar by your carrier
<Elmnas> ok
<lifebug> how can i upgrade my openoffice package from 2.4.1 to 3.0 using the _apt-application?_
<LjL> scientes: you should file a bug about it, if you are using official packages only
<jrib> djungelkraem: I don't know anything about samba, but I think you need to use cifs now.  See if someone else knows and check:
<james296> oh SLI-D
<jrib> !samba > djungelkraem
<ubottu> djungelkraem, please see my private message
<scientes> LjL, no i recompiled the ubuntu kernel
<james296> so can anyone further help me with the problem here or...?
<dr_willis> jgb,  you do have one machine working as a dhcp server? or did you set up static ips ?
<Elmnas> LjL its removed forever now..
<Elmnas> umm
<DasEi> !who > james296
<ubottu> james296, please see my private message
<djungelkraem> jrib: so i should just change from smbfs to cifs?
<crik91> I have download alternate CD and I installed successfully ubuntu intrepid but on startup: Error 18 (GRUB)
<DasEi> james296: amount of ram ?
<SuperDefenderX> Greetings room.
<gusto5> im not quite sure what to gather from my google search, but is there a 'bug' with 2.6.27-7 and iwl3945?
<gusto5> greetings SuperDefenderX
<jrib> djungelkraem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<james296> 1.5gb
<thebaggage> magnetron: Cheers for the idea. I assume the APN is the "telstra.internet" part(?) It's what I currently have entered, and it works fine through XP. Is it possible a locked modem could interfere with APN?
<jgb> dr_willis: static
<magnetron> djungelkraem→ skriv cifs, inte smbfs. SMBFS underhålls inte längre i kärnan, CIFS har ersatt det.
<jgb> dr_willis: actually, one machine got it's ip from a dhcp server, and the xp box is static
<djungelkraem> magnetron: tack!
<dr_willis> jgb,  i would double check the network settings.. sounds like they may be on differnt ips. other then that.. not sure - you may want to set both to dhcp.
<james296> !DaEi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DaEi
<tillux1> As far as I know, ubuntu 8.10 supports/uses mpx (that multi pointer x-server). I didn't find any up-to-date tutorial/howTo on how to enable/use this feature ;) (only for feisty...)
<jgb> dr_willis: they are on the same subnet, only the last octet differs, 144 vs 145
<james296> Dasey did you get my message?
<sammy> I can ftp to a repository but apt-get update gives a 'connection timeout' error. where to go from here?
<sammy> I've double checked spelling.
<crik91> someone can help me please?
<Elmnas> can someone help me to get back my main panel LjL said I should write this in terminal gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Elmnas> its gone forever now
<jgb> dr_willis: as I said, wireshark shows me that the ping request arrives at the hardy box, but it doesn't answer
<sammy> Elmnas: did you log out and log back in?
<zsquareplusc> sammy: and apt also uses ftp urls or http? see /etc/apt/sources.list
<tillux1> Elmnas: erm... try "gnome-panel&" ?
<DasEi> james296: almost not, my nick is DasEi, please put that in your messages;  open a terminal :
<magnetron> thebaggage→ the APN should be a valid DNS hostname. as an example, my carrier uses "data.tre.se". you need to ask your carrier to get the correct setting. however, if your modem is locked to another provider it could mess things up. good luck!
<dr_willis> jgb,  that dosent really explain much tho. :()   im out of ideas..
<teimu> does making a file executable (for example, with chmod +x) change any of the contents of the file?
<james296> then?
<DasEi> james296: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sammy> zsquareplusc: I've checked the file, I double checked the spelling and I can successfully ftp to the server listed
<Elmnas> no I have to do this+
<_moro_bana_> hello, help , i wanna make my ubuntu look like the terminal, black and green
<DasEi> !who > james296
<ubottu> james296, please see my private message
<Elmnas> log in and out?
<Elmnas> brb
<sammy> Elmnas: try logging in and logging back out. the panel should be started by the gnome session manager that starts all the gnome applications that start when you log in
<zsquareplusc> sammy: you dont have set a proxy in apt's config?
<DasEi> !tab | james296
<dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  set your colors to black and green then?
<ubottu> james296: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sludge> Error 18 GRUB error 18 Grub Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS root (hd0,2)
<Elmnas> ok
<gusto5> or always declare a name* if you want james296
<BlackDex> Is there a way to preserve the iwconfig wlan0 rate 24M settings? Everytime i reboot it looses these settings.
<DasEi> james296: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<jgb> dr_willis: thanks
<DasEi> james296: give resulting url here
<gusto5> so anything about 2.6.27-7 and iwl for me?
<administrator_> where is mplayer codecs folder?
<jrib> administrator_: why would you need to know that?
<sammy> zsquareplusc: no proxy, no.
<info_> my printer drives me crazy i cant print i use linux
<Elmnas> hi sammy im back.
<info_> hello
<Elmnas> but  the panel is back but got the same problem I can explain
<jack00> hi guys
<administrator_> i need to unzip some codecs to the folder.. i need codecs for rm
<thebaggage> magnetron: Cheers. Sadly, apn is correct (telstra.internet works fine in XP). Card (might be) locked, but to the network I'm connecting to to. Thanks for trying anyhow. :-)
<Elmnas> Hi guys can someone help me please I have a eeepc with ubuntu eee and I removed the application called ume-desktop launcher its like a css mall for all stuff, I want a orginal MAIN MENU but its like this --  http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/3509/screenshotri0.png
<_moro_bana_> dr_willis: its been a year since I saw you on the channel. Im not new to Ubuntu but I dont know how to set my colors to green and black
<jack00> i'm trying to install with crossover professional sketchup 6, but i get an error about opengl, can someone help me?
<joaopinto> !wine | jack00
<ubottu> jack00: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<sammy> Elmnas: you're missing the default menu?
<zsquareplusc> sammy: or do you have set a proxy for root, that is getting used when you sudo?
<Elmnas> yeah exctly
<magnetron> thebaggage→ telstra.internet is NOT a valid APN. some carriers provide extra software that will connect to the right APN whatever you enter in the field
<Elmnas> when I logged in after I removed the application it said this 1  sek
<sammy> zsquareplusc: nope, no proxys at all.
<jack00> joapinto, i've tried also with wine, but i got the same error :(
<sammy> Elmnas: in the preferences, you can change how your menu appears. preferences > main menu.
<Elmnas> apple bla bla bla configuration is broken you want to delete the confiiguration I said yes
<Elmnas> I cant go there man...
<zsquareplusc> sammy: so if you copy and paste one of the addresses and use wget instead of apt get, it works?
<Elmnas> Its just the icons on the panel and if I click on the ubuntu icon, its like a launcher to the full desktop
<allinthefamily> question about frequency scaling monitor in gnome-panel for ibex
<sammy> Elmnas: are you sure you have the menu applet in your panel? if you reset your panel defaults, then the applets should appear as they do when you instal ubuntu.
<thebaggage> magnetron: Ahh - interesting. The Intrepid Mobile Connection installer suggests telstra.datapack, which works in neither XP nor Linux...I'll keep digging. Cheers.
<gusto5> jack00, you could always drop codeweavers a support ticket
<Elmnas> the applet I removed it I guess
<sammy> Elmnas: try right clicking the panel and adding a main menu applet. or try alt-f1
<sammy> zsquareplusc: I was using the ftp program to attach to the server. let me try a wget on the full URL
<gusto5> jack00, Sketchup 6 as in the google thing?
<Elmnas> doesnt work
<jrib> administrator_: no, just use w32codecs from the medibuntu repository
<Elmnas> how do I restall
<Elmnas> the applets
<jrib> !medibuntu > administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_, please see my private message
<Elmnas> I think I have removed it..
<Elmnas> sorry
<FloodBot1> Elmnas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elmnas> ok ok
<jack00> gusto, yes, sketchup is a google application
<hwilde> is there any web interface based sniffer?  I have apache, can I interface to wireshark or something?
<sludge> Does anyone have a working webcam under ubuntu intripid, if so could you please tell me what brand you use :-)
<allinthefamily> Question about CPU scaling applet for gnome panel ibex. I have one for each processor (2) but one or both keep disappearing on reboot/resume/wake from suspend. Responds to clicks, but nothing on display.
<DasEi> !pm > james296
<ubottu> james296, please see my private message
<hwilde> sludge, logitech quickcam pro 4000 & 5000
<hwilde> takes  a bit of hacking tho :)
<sammy> zsquareplusc: ah-ha! No such file 'debian'. I'll take it up with the repository managers, thanks.
<Elmnas> samy how I do restall the applet?
<sammy> zsquareplusc: though a no such file should not yield a 'connection timeout' error from apt-get. ill file a bug, too.
<Mahoodi> hello guys i just got and eee pc 1000 that came with win xp preinstalled, anyone know how to make eeebuntu bootable from a flash drive? im using windows atm
<hwilde> !usb > Mahoodi
<ubottu> Mahoodi, please see my private message
<sludge> I am just starting with ubuntu, so hacking is just out of my reach right now.
<dr_willis> Mahoodi,  the unetbootin tool can make a bootable-live thumbdrive
<gusto5> jack00, try this guide on installing OpenGL support in Wine
<gusto5> jack00, http://www.howtodude.net/howto/view.article.php/430
<Elmnas> sudo apt-get install gnome-applets?
<zsquareplusc> Mahoodi: does http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ work?
<pavol> has anyone ever tried installing the dislin graphics package?
<Melik> hey guys how can i change the "name" of the computer?
<dr_willis> !hostname | Melik
<ubottu> Melik: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<sammy> Elmnas: what are you trying to do?
<n8tuser> Mahoodi -> doesnt the eeepc have a bios you have to configure to tell it to boot from a usb flash drive?
<gusto5> jack00, and as always, give them a shout in #crossover
<Elmnas> im in the synaptic manager there, and I havent installed gnome-applets
<BlackDex> Is there a way to preserve the iwconfig wlan0 rate 24M settings? Everytime i reboot it looses these settings.
<n8tuser> BlackDex -> try setting that in /etc/network/interfaces file
<Elmnas> either gnome-applets-dbg
<jack00> thanks, i'll do
<sammy> Elmnas: what are you trying to do now? if you're just missing your menu, right clicking on the panel and clicking 'add to panel' should give you a list of things you can add to the panel, and one of them should be 'main menu'
<Melik> dr_willis, i don't see a Networking on the general tab; /
<Mahoodi> dr_willis, is that tool hard to use or simple?
<Elmnas> umm brb
<BlackDex> n8tuser: Thx i will try that
<allinthefamily> can anyone help me with disappearing cpu freq scaling applets?
<BlackDex> n8tuser: do i just add iwconfig wlan0 rate 24M or something??
<stealthy45> Need some serious help here sharing a printer.
<JackEStorm> ok, so, apt-get dist-upgrade kicks back " E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6"  does apt-get have a hidden option to trace the upgrade process?
<n8tuser> BlackDex -> man interfaces   to give you a sample of what needs to be in that file
<stealthy45> I'm trying to share a printer on an Ubuntu 8.10 box over my home network with my Windows boxes
<bonsai> i need to ask a question
<bonsai> i have a computer with windows xp
<stealthy45> Whenever I try to add this printer on the Windows boxes, I'm prompted for adriver. No matter which driver I choose (Correct one isHP 895Cse), I'm told that I can't connect to the printer.
<bonsai> and i am sharing a printer on that machine
<stealthy45> What shoud I do to fix that?
<bonsai> and i have a work station with ubuntu 8.04 server edition
<erUSUL> bonsai: all in one line please
<bonsai> i am using a switch,not a router and ubuntu is not finding the shared printer
<mmcji> howdee
<sgraham> ok im trying to use the gnome frontend for rdesktop. (Mainly becuase it has an option for tunneling via ssh)  But that is the one thing i cant seem to get to work right
<bonsai> what should i do?
<dr_willis> Mahoodi,  unetbootin - a few clicks and its done
<chino> how do i cahnge the handler for jpg ?
<eddVRS> mmcji: hi
<chino> so when i click on it
<chino> it uses the image viewer ?
<dr_willis> !changedefaults
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changedefaults
<joaopinto> bonsai, do you have connectivity to the printer? can you ping it ?
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<mmcji> anyone know of a good linux application  to convert .swf to .exe?
<bonsai> of course
<joaopinto> mmcji, .exe on linux ??
<bonsai> i amd trying to connect using samba too
<dr_willis> chino,  right click on a file and in its properties you can change that.
<mmcji> eddVRS: hi back
<dr_willis> !defaultapps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultapps
<bonsai> but there's nothing shared for the ubuntu
<stealthy45> I've been googling this all day. I can ping the ubuntu machine fine and access the samba shares
<sludge> I like to get into the ubuntu scene and leave windows xp. I am having trouble getting some vital parts of my system to work. Does ubuntu have a list of supported hardware and if so where can i find it?
<stealthy45> but upon trying to use the shard printer, I'm told I can't connect to it.
<bonsai> i can ping the machine that there is the printer installed and shared on int
<dr_willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bonsai> of course,i can ping the machine
<mmcji> joaopinto: yes, i am creating a presentation in flash but want to deliver it in a single file.
<joaopinto> bonsai, you need to know what type of sharing does the printer provide, usually its either jetdirect (9001) or samba (windows alike)
<dr_willis> stealthy45,  this shared printer is on a Ubuntu box? or a windows box?
<joaopinto> mmcji, so you mean to create a binary, not an .exe
<djungelkraem> magnetron: att ändra till cifs?
<stealthy45> dr_willis: The printer is on the Ubuntu box, set up and working, able to print jobs from the Ubuntu box.
<mmcji> i want to stay away from java as we have dependency issues with other java apps we use in the office.
<adi_> hi all
<bonsai> i tried using samba,but nothing
<djungelkraem> magnetron: det funkade inte att ändra till cifs*
<joaopinto> mmcji, or you really want a .exe to be run on windows ?
<bonsai> i am trying to use a wireless router and the try to find the printer
<adi_> how to turn off the beep on ubuntu interpid
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<magnetron> djungelkraem→ du måste installera stöd för CIFS först. har du gjort det?
<sgraham> anyone worked with that.  Im trying to work from a liunx box I need to tunnel through another linux box to a network on the other side that has windows machiens on it.  I usually use vnc with the via switch but in this case these windows boxes do not have vncservers on them and they do have rdp running on them so i wanted to just use the via command with rdp, no luck on that though
<dr_willis> stealthy45,  I belive the smb.conf file has some 'guest' options in it to allow the windows users to print without logging into the linux box.. Otherwise Int he past ive had to have the windows users connect to a 'share' on the ubuntu box, befor they could print..
<djungelkraem> magnetron: nope - vilket paket?
<adi_> everytime I start ubuntu and shut down it make a terrible beep
<carpii> is there a better archive manager for kde, than Ark? Im finding it really dreadful :(
<s0l1dsnak3123> bonsai: you need to use samba
<dr_willis> stealthy45,  i also tend to set up linux and windows users with same name and password. (and samba password, sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME)
<AzizLight> is ext3 readable by os x?
<mmcji> yes, it will be run on XP PC's.  I wish we had ubuntu at work, but we do not.  I am already hosting the swf via webserver, but need the ability to distribut the training material as well
<bonsai> i tried to use samba
<adi_> does anyone have that beep when shut down interpid
<dr_willis> adi_,  ive noticed that shutdown beep also.. its annoying. :)
<magnetron> djungelkraem→ paketet heter "smbfs"
<mmcji> also, I am open to other ideas as well
<stealthy45> dr_willis: Needless to say, I'm at wit's end with this.
<adi_> yeah
<LjL> carpii: i don't know of any, but try asking in #kubuntu as well
<adi_> what can we do?
<s0l1dsnak3123> bonsai, check this tutorial out:
<bonsai> i try to install a fresh install of ubuntu and i'll install again the samba
<carpii> thanks LjL
<stealthy45> dr_willis: Guests are allowed.
<zsquareplusc> mmcji: youln't you just wrap it in a html page and use the browser's plugin?
<sgraham> and is there a simple way to make a shortcut to your home dir onto the desktop in gnome??
<Dave__> hi everybody, i've a problem in using my EPL-5900 epson printer in Intrepid, ubuntu knows my printer but when i order to print a document, nothing will happen
<adi_> once I knew some command like pckrg
<djungelkraem> magnetron: kan jag itne bara köra med smbfs då istället i fstab? eller är cifs bättre?
<techqber1> NetworkManager on Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't support TKIP?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938469
<adi_> or somthing like that
<magnetron> djungelkraem→ CIFS är *mycket* bättre.
<mmcji> zsquareplusc: i have that setup right now
<n8tuser> mmcji -> look into downloadable executable jar
<dr_willis> stealthy45,  there goes that idea then.. Try identical usernames on both machines?  try connecting to some other share first.. (i know its weird. but ive had to do that in the past)
<djungelkraem> magnetron: ok tack :)
<LjL> djungelkraem, magnetron: fattat att ni är i #ubuntu inte #ubuntu-se här? ;)
<stealthy45> dr_willis: I have also tried that. I'm sitting on the file share.
<JoeDaMac> Anyone have an ideas regarding this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=988507
<magnetron> LjL→ ja :)
<mmcji> but I need to get the training to folks that do not have access to our training server...ie folks on the road..etc...
<djungelkraem> magnetron: i will test rebooting then :)
<mmcji> n8tuser: I will thank you
<adi_> also I noticed that the shutdown window with icons (hibernate suspend restart etc) is not the same on interpid
<dr_willis> stealthy45,  i guess the only thing left would be to enable verbose logging in the samba server, and cups server to see whats going on..
<histo> Need help trying to specify monitor settings in xorg.conf to get to my native resolution but X crashes if I enter them.
<Guest98020> hi
<histo> shouldn't say crashes it restarts
<magnetron> djungelkraem→ "sudo mount -a" should be enough
<techqber1> NetworkManager on Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't support TKIP?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938469
<Dave__> hi everybody, i've a problem in using my EPL-5900 epson printer in Intrepid, ubuntu knows my printer but when i order to print a document, nothing will happen
<adi_> this beep is very annoying
<zsquareplusc> mmcji: you can also zip the html and flash files to do offline distributions. or the scrapbook plugin for FF can package a webite inclusive images and subpages into a folder
<s0l1dsnak3123> bonsai, http://www.unix-tutorials.com/go.php?id=577
<n8tuser> Dave__ -> is your cups enabled? look for the ppd files for it?
<JoeDaMac> So, first time trying to boot off the livecd, text only install, on multiple versions. Same problem with all of them, I get *no video*, whatsoever, from the moment my Mac Mini starts to boot from the CD
<JoeDaMac> no command prompts, splash screens, anything
<adi_> it wakes up my room mate at 3 a'clock in the moring
<JoeDaMac> I do hear the Ubuntu *chime* after about 2-3 minutes
<Dave__> hi everybody, i've a problem in using my EPL-5900 epson printer in Intrepid, ubuntu knows my printer but when i order to print a document, nothing will happen
<adi_> can anyone help?
<sludge> Thank you Ubottu you just solved my problems :-)
<schmrz> adi_: what beep?
<Reggy_Love> i need help to auto mount external ntfs hard disk's, not only one hardsik called somthing, i would like it just as in windows where every disk i plug in just works. im using a dell inspiron 6000 and have a fresh ubuntu 8.10 install.
<zsquareplusc> adi_: try to write your question on _one_ line. its hard to follow you
<stealthy45> dr_willis: To be more specific in my issue, when I connect to the printer, I get an error saying that the server does not have the correct driver installed, and to choose the most appropriate one. So I choose the right driver, click "ok", and am told "Windows cannot connect to the printer. Access is denied."
<adi_> I get a terrible beep every time i shutdown interpid
<Dave__> i've a problem in using my EPL-5900 epson printer in Intrepid, ubuntu knows my printer but when i order to print a document, nothing will happen,anyone can help?
<n8tuser> !repeat | Dave__
<ubottu> Dave__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adi_> it sound like a bios beep cause it beeps even with the speakers of my laptop muted
<meoblast001> how do DLL's get copied to the .wine folder when you upgrade wine... i just "upgraded" wine by merging a mandriva package with my filesystem
<n8tuser> meoblast001 -> perhaps you can as the nice folks in #winehq  ?
<zsquareplusc> adi_: somtimes there is a PC-speaker channel in the volume controls
<meoblast001> ok
<Dave__> exit
<JoeDaMac> Is there a way to change resolutions, blindly, in Ubuntu? My display is out of range when I try to use the LiveCD or the alternate install.
<ohubuntu> where could i change the power settings, like disabling standby and the monitor turning off?
<adi_> dell inspiron 6400/1505
<n8tuser> ohubuntu -> did you look in your bios if you have those settings?
<erUSUL> JoeDaMac: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' from the recovery mode root shell
<ohubuntu> yes, they're not in there
<sandra28ans> bonsoir
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zsquareplusc> JoeDaMac: the laternate cd has a text mode install :-)  or maybe ctrl+alt+keypad+/- changes the resolution
<JoeDaMac> Thanks erUSUL, but, how do I get to the recovery mode? I can't actually see anything onscreen.
<ohubuntu> my real problem is i'm using virtual box and if my computer screen turns off after 20 minutes or so, my keyboard stops working in virtual box
<dookdook> i think i'm having some versioning issues with java 1.4 vs. java 1.5...doing apt-cache search java i only see j2sdk1.4 and i need 1.5 or later...do i need to install this myself?
<erUSUL> JoeDaMac: not even grub menu??
<JoeDaMac> I see *nothing*
<joaopinto> oholiks, try asking on #vbox
<JoeDaMac> from the moment the cd starts to load
<histo> I have nviddia drivers install and I can only get to a resolution of 1024x768 although my monitor suports 1920x1200
<histo> I need help getting to that res
<erUSUL> JoeDaMac: ooops it is the livecd... i though it was a installed system
<maxxist> histo did you run nvidia-settins
<joaopinto> dooglus, you shoud use openjdk-6-jre, unless you have strong need to use other version
<keyhack> I booted Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD on OS X using VMWare Fusion, and use the "Create USB startup disk", and it successfully completes. I place it into the new PC, and I just get "Boot error" at startup. Any ideas?
<maxxist> histo did you run nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> JoeDaMac: you can not use safe graphics mode?
<zsquareplusc> dookdook: how about sun-java6-jdk or openjdk-6-jdk
<Mahoodi_> if i install eeebuntu with unetbootin will it erase windows or duel boot after installation?
<histo> maxxist, no
<JoeDaMac> nope, live cd, and I've tried the alternate text only, erUSUL
<JoeDaMac> erUSUL, how would I go about doing that?
<maxxist> histo try running sudo nvidia-settings and use it to identify your monitor
<erUSUL> JoeDaMac: well the alternatecd was my next suggestion
<JoeDaMac> should've mentioned this is literally my first taste of linux
<JoeDaMac> yeah, tried that, erUSUL
<JoeDaMac> same problem
<n8tuser> Mahoodi -> doesnt the eeepc have a bios you have to configure to tell it to boot from a usb flash drive?
<dookdook> zsquareplusc, i'm agnostic.  whatever works...should i just apt-get those?
<erUSUL> JoeDaMac: the alternatecd uses a text based installer... it is very weird you can not see anyting with it either...
<zsquareplusc> Mahoodi_: i think you use it to prepare a USB stick which you will boot on the EEEPC. when the distributuin runs the ubuntu installer (i dont know if it is) it will as you what do you with the HD
<djungelkraem> magnetron: didnt work :(
<keyhack> zsquareplusc: wish that was the case for me
<Reggy_Love> i need help to auto mount external ntfs hard disk's, not only one hardsik called somthing, i would like it just as in windows where every disk i plug in just works. im using a dell inspiron 6000 and have a fresh ubuntu 8.10 install.
<magnetron> djungelkraem→ what was that fstab again?
<Mahoodi_> zsquareplusc, thanks
<JoeDaMac> erUSUL, it is strange, but whatever resolution its trying to use is out of range. I know it loads eventually, as I can hear the Ubuntu chime after about 2-3 minutes
<djungelkraem> magnetron: tested with both smbfs, cifs
<iaindalton> Has anyone gotten an Xbox 360 controlly to work in Ubuntu 8.10?
<djungelkraem> magnetron: ill look it up
<histo> maxxist, yes i've run this it does nothing
<zsquareplusc> dookdook: there is also a -5 package these correspond to 1.5 and 1.6 iirc. install whichever provider you like more.
<dookdook> zsquareplusc, how does that work?
<James296> ok back
<JoeDaMac> erUSUL, is there some straightforward way I can open up a command prompt, and enter something that will change my display to a specific, or different, resolution?
<JoeDaMac> blindly, of course
<maxxist> histo it didnt detect the monitor?
<tzunami> sal all
<zsquareplusc> dookdook: hm? what do you mean exactly?
<erUSUL> JoeDaMac: all i can suggest is to try another ubuntu version like 8.04 LTS then you can upgrade (if it installs)
<histo> maxxist, correct its just detected as CRT 0 though its an LCD 23"
<unop> JoeDaMac, xrandr -s 1024x768
<JoeDaMac> erUSUL =(, tried that...
<maxxist> brb
<JoeDaMac> unop, I can't actually see anything while booting, what would I do to be able to enter that command?
<zsquareplusc> JoeDaMac: if you're doing that from an other sceen you might need to set DISPLAY=:0
<dookdook> zsquareplusc, are you saying that there is a 1.5 package that i can download?  or that i can use apt-get for? (is -5 an option of some sort or you're just referring to the j2sdk version?)
<erUSUL> JoeDaMac: tried switching to a virtual terminal? Crtl + alt + f1 (or f 23 4 5) ??
<JackEStorm> apt-get dist-upgrade kicks back "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6" ...how can I find the real error?
<pavol64> has anyone ever tried to setup the dislin graphics package for c++ on linux?
<reconn> hi, my notebook display brightness gets dimmed when I dont move the mouse or press a key for 1 min
<zsquareplusc> dookdook: ah. i mean there is a sun-java5-jdk as well as a sun-java6-jdk
<JoeDaMac> erUSUL Ok, now we're getting somewhere. When would I switch to a virtual terminal, after I hear the Ubuntu *chime*?
<JoeDaMac> or immediately at startup?
<reconn> hi, my notebook display brightness with Ubuntu 8.10 gets dimmed when I dont move the mouse or press a key for 1 min ||| where can I turn this off? "DIm Display"-box is unticked in power management.
<zsquareplusc> JoeDaMac: maybe you can switch to the text console using ctrl+alt+f1. it works on PC like machines.. dont know about macs
<erUSUL> JoeDaMac: yep. but i'm not really  sure if the livecd has VTs but you can try
<James296> !DasEi may I pm you again?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JoeDaMac> so, try that, and type in xrandr -s 1024x768, enter, and it should change my display's resolution?
<Reggy_Love> cant i setup ubuntu so that it mounts any usb hard disk i plug in ?
<gusto5> reconn, did you set it for plugged in power and battery?
<PriceChild> Anyone here set up an exchange account with evolution, but most importantly... openned a second mailbox?
<DasEi> James296: why ?
<James296> so we can continue talking about whats going on here
<Buster_Hymen> how do i install wine 1.1.7?
<Buster_Hymen> i have 1.0.1 from the repos
<dookdook> zsquareplusc, or i could roll back the jre...but i only see java5 and java6, which i'm assuming are 1.5 and 1.6 resp....why is the jre and j2sdk mismatched?
<James296> I typed in what you told me to and it says /dev/sdb1: clean, 151076/4685824 files, 1325473/18737806 blocks
<Buster_Hymen> !wine|Buster_Hymen
<ubottu> Buster_Hymen, please see my private message
<DasEi> James296: no need to pm, just put my nick in front your answers (no "!") needed (ro-bot trigger)
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zsquareplusc> dookdook: actually, i dont know.. i dont use java - i use python :-)
<erUSUL> Buster_Hymen: winehq has an up to date ubuntu repo
<JoeDaMac> so, just in case anyone else has any ideas, here's a synopsis of my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=988507
<DasEi> James296: open a terminal...
<James296> DasEi ok
<dookdook> zsquareplusc, personally not a big fan of java, but i'm trying to get a processing example going...
<Buster_Hymen> erUSUL:  thanks, do you happen to know what it is or how to find it?
<James296> its already open
<DasEi> James296: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<maxxist> histio so you even tried hitting the  the identify button in nvidia-settings and nothing?
<info_> =( linux and printers are no friends
<DasEi> James296: sudo  fdisk -l pastebinit
<n8tuser> info_ -> wrong, do not be mis-informed
<DasEi> James296: sudo  fdisk -l | pastebinit          ,sry
<ubottu> - is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu']
 * zsquareplusc has a PS printer that is a frient to linux :-)
<erUSUL> Buster_Hymen: google
<maxxist> histio i meant detect displays  under X Server Display Configuration.
<erUSUL> Buster_Hymen: winehq + ubuntu + repo
<Buster_Hymen> erUSUL:  fair enough =)  thanks very much
<AzizLight> is there a way to reset/reload a terminal (the equivalent of opening a new tab/window and closing the current one) using bash?
<JackEStorm> so no ideas on my problem?
<info_> my epson makes problem and no printjob is working
<sinuc> AzizLight: reset
<James296> it cant find pastebinit...
<reconn> gusto5 there are only two tabs. one's "On AC Power" and one "General". in the latter there is no dim option
<erUSUL> AzizLight: "crtl + l" or "clear"
<gusto5> reconn, you dont have a "on battery power" tab?
<reconn> nope
<gusto5> reconn, you did say notebook yes?
<reconn> yes.
<AzizLight> erUSUL: clear just clears the screen. I want to reset the terminal literraly
<sinuc> erUSUL: thats just clearing the buffer of the terminal emulator
<KleRoi> hello, I have 2 partitions on my hd, one with ubuntu and one with windows xp. before yesterday everything worked fine and I could load any of the 2 os with grub, but today i formatted the partition with ubuntu and reinstalled it (8.10, intrepid) and now I'm not able to load windows xp anymore: after i choose xp from the grub menu and the splash screen finishes loading it gets me to the welcome screen where i would normally choose my user and put the pw to l
<gusto5> reconn, that is bizarre
<sinuc> AzizLight: reset ; source /etc/profile - should  do the job
<reconn> gusto5 a friend of mine has the same problem afaik
<reconn> he too uses a notebook with intrepid
<AzizLight> sinuc: im on mac, I tried reset but I get a massage saying Erase is delete (and then on a new line) Interrupt is Control-C (^C)
<wasabi> Are there any good free softare packages that can 'make ubuntu secure' against resource allocation attacks, like fork bombs, exhausting memory, etc?
<sdfwsfw> does ubuntu remove the cached packages after they're installed? i'm using like 30gb and nothing is in /home....
<wasabi> That is, without me tweaking everything myself. :0
<DrX> i created dir/subdir1 and dir/subdir2 but my clients cannot access either.  I gather this is a permissions issue, so how do i set permissions on /dir so that anything created under it automatically assumes the permissions given to /dir ?
<Ximal> What command or website on my localhost should i be visiting to run the program cgiirc
<James296> DasEi: it cant find pastebinit...
<chino> help... how do i change the default handler when i click on a jpg ?
<Buster_Hymen> erUSUL:  once i've added the repository i just need to run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade, correct?
<sinuc> hm, dunno then, no clue about this macstuff
<sinuc> they may have changed a few or too much stuff
<mewshi> I'm having trouble with my network connection; when I right click the networkmanager applet icon, and go to edit connections, then to 'wireless' , then the network I want to configure, I try to set it as the "System Setting" by checking the box, then I click "Ok" then I go back in and the box has unchecked itself!  What do I do?
<erUSUL> wasabi: a fokbomb is easily avoided with a nprocs hardlimit in /etc/security/limits.conf
<sinuc> or rather is more bsd alike than like
<DasEi> !paste | James296
<ubottu> James296: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gusto5> reconn, intrepid if i may inquire?
<erUSUL> Buster_Hymen: correct or use the update manager
<Buster_Hymen> erUSUL:  okay. looks like it worked.  thanks again!
<wasabi> erUSUL: Yeah, I bet there's a lot of various tweaks. I'm wondering about something that does them all 'right' and leaves me with a useful system still. :0
<DasEi> James296: sudo  fdisk -l                       , paste the out from cmd to paste-link
<erUSUL> Buster_Hymen: no problem
<Mahoodi> i used unetbootin to make a bootable usb stick for eeebuntu installation on my eee pc, i checked if all the files are on the usb that are need for the installation and they are... problem is i want it be recognised at boot time, and its not
<erUSUL> wasabi: i have « *                hard    nproc           2048 » line on that file
<unperson> How do I get Ubuntu to boot to multiuser but text only?  On old-style unix, you could do this by going to runlevel 3, but it seems that on Ubuntu there's all runlevels above 1 are equivalent.
<unperson> (well, except 6 :)  )
<wasabi> erUSUL: Anyway to just penalize the app doing the forking, and slow it down in a way that makes the rest of the system usable?
<teratoma> unperson: disable gdm
<zsquareplusc> Mahoodi: press ESC when EEEpc is booting. you shoudl be able to select the USB drive to boot from
<mewshi> I'm having trouble with my network connection; when I right click the networkmanager applet icon, and go to edit connections, then to 'wireless' , then the network I want to configure, I try to set it as the "System Setting" by checking the box, then I click "Ok" then I go back in and the box has unchecked itself!  What do I do?
<Mahoodi> thanks
<James296> ok I got it DasEi
<DasEi> James296: url ?
<unperson> teratoma, Right. So, short of removing gdm, how do I set it not to start on boot?
<gusto5> reconn, can you pastebin your 'gnome-power-bugreport.sh for me?
<James296> http://pastebin.com/f57649347
<teratoma> unperson: 'disable' it, you don't have to remove it
<Garnol9155> Hi people. How can i add my keyboard media buttons to the shortcuts manager?
<unperson> teratoma, I know in principle I should be able to edit some rc scripts, but is there a better way?
<Freeaqingme> I'm looking for some app to edit layered png files. Is there anything out there that is able to do so except for Adobe Fireworks?
<Garnol9155> Linux does not seem to recognize them :(
<erUSUL> wasabi: no it just caps the number of processes an user can spawn... 2048 is enough for a desktop user but it does not bring a machine to its knees
<histo> Okay I need to fix my resolution problems Currently max resolution is 1024x768. I have nvidia drivers installed and working and my monitor supports 1920x1200 Thats what I want ot run.
<Buster_Hymen> I'm drawing a blank... what's the command to run a .sh script?
<DasEi> James296: sudo umount -a
<Crewsr3> Hi my parents have a ubuntu hardy box that I have remote access set up on, but the computer will no longer boot up  It can see the router but but I cannot ssh into it.  The error that is coming up during boot is DRDY err  The forms make it sound like it is a hard drive issue
<teratoma> unperson: what do you want?  magic faerie dust?  just turn off gdm.  install the package sysv-rc
<mewshi> I'm having trouble with my network connection; when I right click the networkmanager applet icon, and go to edit connections, then to 'wireless' , then the network I want to configure, I try to set it as the "System Setting" by checking the box, then I click "Ok" then I go back in and the box has unchecked itself!  What do I do?
<DasEi> sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sdb1
<iaindalton> Has anyone gotten an Xbox 360 controlly to work in Ubuntu 8.10?  I'm getting errors compiling the source: http://pastebin.ca/1263043
<n8tuser> unperson ->   system->administration->services  and disable it there
<James296> it says the device is busy
<DrX> how do i set permissions on /dir so that new subdirectories (e.g., /dir/sub1, /dir/sub2, etc) created by any user inherit the permissions given to /dir ?
<n8tuser> mewshi -> you have 8.10 installed?
<James296> it says its clean
<mewshi> No one can help me?
<Buster_Hymen> !patience|mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<n8tuser> DrX -> its not how it works, look into  umask
<unperson> n8tuser, A good suggestion.  In this case it happens that the system freezes in the process of starting gdm, though, so it's a no go.
<erUSUL> DrX: sudo chmod g+s dir/
<DasEi> !who | James296
<ubottu> James296: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mewshi> Well, I've been waiting... -_-
<Crewsr3> Does anyone know what a DRDY error could be, is it mean that a hard drive has failed?
<leeping2008> Hey there, in gnome-terminal how do I exit a program that's running and go back to the shell?
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: or the (s)ata chip or the cabling...
<Buster_Hymen> mewshi:  we all wait for some time.  I think the greeting message states you might have to wait an hour or more.  You can always use that time to start a thread on ubuntu forums
<Crewsr3> ATA or the old IDE
<DasEi> sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sdb2          ,james296
<n8tuser> DrX -> erUSUL is correct i forgot about those setuid stuff..hehe
<DasEi> leeping2008: ctrl & c
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, ATA or the old IDE cable
<Guest21388> .
<leeping2008> DasEi, that's not what I wanted, sorry .. I wanted to leave the program running like a daemon
<James296> DasEi: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdb2
<leeping2008> Like how I can run a program and retain shell control by typing in "program &"
<James296> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: ? well it can be anything on the chain
<iaindalton> leeping2008: Ctrl-Z
<tj83> hello all, I need a application for ubuntu that will allow me to use my phone modem to record inbound and outbound calls. anyone make a suggestion?
<leeping2008> iaindalton, thanks!
<iaindalton> leeping2008: I do what I can
<DrX> n8tuser: i believe that did the trick, thanks!!
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, Should I unplug the hard drive (it is a secondardy one)
<DasEi>  9332        9733   ,james296, not really
<iaindalton> leeping2008: When you want to bring that app to the fore again, type fg
<DrX> erUSUL: sorry, thanks!
<James296> no thats what the message says
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: i really dunno... as i said it coulb be software bug or just a loose cable
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: see here http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<leeping2008> wow, sweet :) Two and a half years of using Linux and I never thought ..
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: maybe you can decode the exact meaning
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: you have the entire system log
<DasEi> James296: gparted
<johann_> hi...i want a program to use my remote control at pctv stereo tv-tuner..thx in advance
<DasEi> James296: what it's saying about the parti sdb2 ?
<James296> i told you
<James296> DasEi: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdb2
<DasEi> James296: gparted ?
<erUSUL> DrX: no problem
<Guest47742> anyone experienced with update-grub?
<TeraX> hello
<wos_> hi
<wos_> wos_
<James296> grrrrrrrrrrrrr GParted wont open up now
<wos_> could someone say my name please so i can see if my system beep is working
<LjL> wos_: use #test for that
<kev19346247> hey so i guess that the  links on my desktop should not need a password but i need to use gksudo to use them.  graphics drive download stops at 0
<kev19346247> %
<James296> oh nvm its already opened lmao
<histo> Why doesn't intrepid not accept settings changes to xorg.
<kev19346247> applications canot lock the directory
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, I'm trying to help my Dad figure this out from a 1000 miles away.  He knows next to knowing about linux
<kev19346247> when trying to install
<James296> there is no sdb2 DasEi
<edgimar> In X-chat, what do greyed out users mean (in the user-list)?
<maxxist> histio you need to run the app with a sudo
<kev19346247> and i need a password to get online
<Din|BSD> edgimar: means they are away
<histo> I need to change my resolution to 1920x1200 but I can only go to 1024x768. I have the nvidia driver installed and working. I've run nvidia-settings I've tried putting modes in xorg.conf manually but not luck.
<James296> should I have it check sdba which is my primary Windows HDD?
<edgimar> Din|BSD: how is this determined?
<wos1> join #test
<histo> Does anyone have ideas for me to try?
<boggy_> how can i scan papers to email them? i'm using 8.10... my hp c4480 prints fine how do i get the scanner to work?
<Melik> hey guys is anyone good with wireless networking on ubuntu, cuz my laptop randomly disconnects every 15 minutes constantly
<Din|BSD> edgimar: by setting /away
<maxxist> histio so did nvidia-settings detect you monitor?
<wos1> LjL how do i test the beep sound on my name?
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: well with the info i have i can not know what the erros are about. Can be a dying disk or a kernel bug or a loose cable as i already said
<LjL> wos1: sigh. you ask for someone in #test to highlight you, of course. but i think i *did* mention your name just above in any case.
<erUSUL> Crewsr3: i only know that it comes from the libata subsystem
<drewbert> how can I tell 8.04 to upgrade to 8.1
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, He was able get the login promt and it said that the home drive is not here
<LjL> !upgrade > drewbert    (drewbert, see the private message from ubottu)
<Din|BSD> 8.10*
<DasEi> James296: choose right device in gparted (upper right corner of gui)
<wos1> wos_
<keyhack> what is the name of p7zip-full in Ubuntu 7.10? I can't seem to install it with the Live CD
<gusto5> drewbert, easy way is to update with update manger
<maxxist> drewbert update-manager -d
<wos1> wos1
<edgimar> ok, not automatically.  seems like there's a plugin to do automatic away, but it's not directly a part of xchat-gnome.
<histo> I figured it out the Depth setting was the issue
<erUSUL> drewbert: System<Admin>software sources | updates tab
<binarymutant> how do I get wireless link quality from the command line?
<DasEi> James296: looks like a faulty drive for now
<edgimar> Din|BSD: ^^
<James296> I did, now what
<erUSUL> binarymutant: iwconfig
<Din|BSD> edgimar: most chan ops will have a cow if you do auto aways especially the ones that are verbose.
<drewbert> thanks all, got it
<joaopinto> after installing the latest updates and rebooting I Can only ear noise, any hints ?
<binarymutant> erUSUL: ty
<n8tuser> binarydigit -> see if iwlist would you give you that
<edgimar> Din|BSD: ok, but I don't see an option to manually make oneself 'away' -- is it an irc command?
<Din|BSD> edgimar: this is off topic so you wanna join me in #ubuntu-offtopic ?  I'm pretty good with xchat :)
<James296> oh ok Im using gparted to check for and fix errors on the hdd
<keyhack> "E: Package p7zip-full has no installation candidate"
<LjL> !info p7zip-full | keyhack
<ubottu> p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.58~dfsg.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1166 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<Crewsr3> erUSUL, thanks for your help
<iaindalton> keyhack: apt-cache search 7zip
<binarymutant> if I   iwconfig | grep "Link Quality"     why would an empty low be included in the output?
<keyhack> iaindalton: nothing shows up when I do that
<binarymutant> s/low/lo
<LjL> keyhack: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<iaindalton> maybe you need to update your sources?
<keyhack> LjL: I'm using the 7.10 live cd
<iaindalton> keyhack: sudo apt-get update
<LjL> binarymutant: because that's output from stderr not stdout
<NDle55> hello,i just installes vmware server, something went wrong with th installaton, want to remove and reinstall bit i dont know the exacht file name...
<Melik> can anyone please help me with my wireless issue, my laptop randomly disconnects every 10 minutes or so for some weird reason ;(
<keyhack> iaindalton: did that, still nothing
<deringer> :P
<binarymutant> LjL: what do you mean?
<deringer> wireless ?
<DasEi> james296 :?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone recommend a good flash app?
<iaindalton> keyhack: is universe enabled?
<keyhack> iaindalton: I just checked it was not, just enabled it
<LjL> binarymutant: i meant that the "lo" line is not filtered by grep, because it's output using another buffer.
<keyhack> iaindalton: found it, thanks
<stealthy45> I desperately need help setting up a printer
<JackEStorm> ok last time I ask, "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6" ...how can I find the internal error?
<stealthy45> It absolutely fcking refuses to work
<stealthy45> I'm trying to access it across a network with no luck
<stealthy45> It works just freakin' great on the Ubuntu box it's set up on
<DasEi> ﻿stealthy45: model ?
<stealthy45> but refuses to work over the network
<iaindalton> stealthy45: How's it connected to the network?
<binarymutant> LjL: is that the reason why when I do iwconfig > out  lo gets outputed to the screen?
<stealthy45> DasEi: deskjet 895cse
<LjL> JackEStorm: this happens when doing what, on what system?
<stealthy45> iaindalton: printer -> ubuntu box -> wired network
<LjL> binarymutant: yes
<Dwade09> is there an application that lets me record phone calls?
<Dwade09> i am in ubuntu hardy.
<stealthy45> Using \\hostname\printername or \\hostname:631\printername tells me Access Denied
<binarymutant> LjL: ty for the info, do you know how I can get around this?
<iaindalton> stealthy45: Is the ubuntu box set up to share printers?
<stealthy45> iaindalton: yes
<stealthy45> I can see it on the windows box, just not use it
<iaindalton> stealthy45: what happens when you go to http://hostname:631 ?
<stealthy45> CUPS page comes up
<LjL> !info mgetty-voice | Dwade09, this and related packages should allow that
<ubottu> mgetty-voice (source: mgetty): Voicemail handler for mgetty. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.36-1.4 (intrepid), package size 179 kB, installed size 524 kB
<Dwade09> ljl thanks
<DasEi> ﻿stealthy45: printer is supported, go ahead with iani...
<matreya6> I have 2 Network cards. One, a Realtek 8139 is connected to my ADSL router via a switch. the other Marvell 3Com 940C is connected to another switch. Network manager shows a cross as if I'm not connected. As soon as soon as I insert a cable into my Gbit Network card, my nameserver disappears from /etc/resolv.conf. On top of this file it says it's created by NetworkManager. How can I stop NetworkManager from deleting this line (shich it does, even if the
<matreya6> file itself is readonly(!)
<keyhack> I cannot for the life of me make a USB thumbstick that boots with UNetbootin or 7.10's create USB startup disk, I always get "Boot error" when trying to boot on the target PC
<NDle55> hello just installed vmware, but something went wrong with the installation and i cant reinstall:You have a product that conflicts with VMware Server installed.  Continuing
<LjL> matreya6, if you don't need the functionality that network manager provide, you can remove it without adverse effects
<stealthy45> iaindalton: Cups page comes up
<iaindalton> stealthy45: hmm; have you googled the error message?
<NDle55> this install will first uninstall this product.Error: Unable to execute "/media/disk/Apps/VMware_Images/vmware-uninstall.pl.
<stealthy45> iaindalton: for the last 5 hours, yes
<Dwade09> LjL, how is it for recording phone call conversations?
<Dwade09> it is for voicemail.
<hotdog003> Hello! I seem to have lost my /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf file. How do I get it back? Reinstalling networkmanager and dpkg-reconfigure don't help.
<matreya6> LjL, some of the features of network manager are nice, but how do I get this program to behave and detect my connections as it should?
<deringer> backup?
<georgeasott_1> ah, weird problem here.  hd just gotten my xorg.conf to work with my aiptek driver tablett when i realized my keyboard wasnt working right anymore.  i have to hold a key for a second and then i get two of whatever i was pressing. tried other keyboard same result.  tried switcing to backup xorg file and still same.  reconfigured xorg all over and still there. trid different usb still same. any ideas?
<LjL> matreya6: i don't know.
<hotdog003> deringer: You're right, but I only keep backups of my home folder.
<deringer> ;)
<hotdog003> Does anyone have a sample they can pastebin or something?
<n8tuser> stealthy45 -> when you are on printer configurations, what is the Policies checked?
<stealthy45> n8tuser: all three ofthem
<binarymutant> how can I grep stdout ?
<deringer> every system file will have backup
<stealthy45> at this point I'd be wiling to re-start sharing the printer if i had a WELL KNOWN WORKING guide to follow
<iaindalton> stealthy45: I'm no SMB expert; I just thought it might be something simple.  Sorry; I can't help.
<stealthy45> iaindalton: no problem
<n8tuser> stealthy45 -> access control ?
<LjL> binarymutant: that's what you grep by default.
<georgeasott_1> but.. keyboard works fine on login screen and ttys
<hotdog003> binarymutant: You can't grep stdout, you can only grep stdin. Do "echo stuff | grep whattolookfor"
<raymond> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> did ubuntu have reminder system with the calendar function or do I need to add that separately?
<matreya6> LjL, do you know if there is a builtin ncurses interface to set network settings? The one included in Slackware for instance was especially nice...
<raymond> hi
<gradin> so to explain it best /dev/sda1 is mounted on /; /dev/sdc is mounted on /storage/storage2 according to mtab and fstab
<binarymutant> thanks hotdog003
<gradin> yet in /storage/storage2 there is a directory that displays 4.4 GB free space, which is the amount of space free in /dev/sda1
<gradin> but it isn't mounted anyway i can see, no symlink, no fstab, mtab... no anything i'm freaking confused anybody got any ideas?
<stealthy45> n8tuser: Access control? Where?
<n8tuser> stealthy45 -> access control ?   on another tab
<LjL> matreya6: no i don't, i just configure stuff from /etc/network/interfaces
<Snowyt> does anyone know how to use Wine
<hotdog003> deringer: Ah. Eh. What if I did "rm -rf /etc/NetworkManager" (note to everyone else: Do NOT run that command!) in an effort to get it working again, and what if sudo aptitude reinstall network-manager didn't bring that file back?
<stealthy45> n8tuser: it's set to allow everyone
<KleRoi> hello, just installed ubuntu 8.10, can someone give me the commands to install the libraries to read files like .mp3, .wma, .avi? thanks :D
<LjL> Dwade09: have you checked the "vm" manpage? that sounds to me like it would record phonecalls if used appropriately.
<DasEi> ﻿Snowyt: basics, yes, further, see:
<DasEi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<LjL> !codecs > KleRoi    (KleRoi, see the private message from ubottu)
<KleRoi> thanks LjL
<jimmysparkle> Hi all, just upgraded desktop to ibex but for some reason my apache2 virtual hosts aren't being picked up? all my domains are just calling the default virtual host... any ideas? I've tried checking the virtual hosts are enabled and they are....
<matreya6> LjL, well, in that case I'll remove network manger altogether
<Dwade09> LjL no not yet as, i am at work. i will when i get home. thank you LjL
<n8tuser> stealthy45 -> what protocol do you have set in your client to print?
<LjL> matreya6: the fact that i don't know doesn't mean it's not there and it can't be done
<matreya6> LjL, thanks for the help!
<baegle> So, a while ago, I mucked with pulse and audio configurations and packages in order to get sound working. I have no idea what I did. No, I'm experiencing some issues with sound, and I'd like to go back to a clean slate. What is the proper way of going back to the original configuration and packages regarding sound?
<keyhack> how can I re-format a USB thumbdrive? I think it has the wrong format and that is why I'm getting "Boot error"
<Garnol9155> how can i add mouseklick combinations to the keyboard shortcuts manager?
<AzizLight> how can I reset bash history and make the changes take effect on the current window/tab? I tried >~/.bash_history && reset but the history is reset only when I open a new tab/window ...
<DasEi> KleRoi: did you get by with the ntfs ?
<gradin> so anybody know any other tricks to trackign down wtf happened with my filesystem?
<georgeasott_1> keyhack ~ gparted can do that for you
<matreya6> LjL, I understand, but it is rather hard to get some decent docs on NetworkManager
<hotdog003> beagle: Try sudo aptitude reinstall pulseaudio; sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-utils; sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop; dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio; dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils
<DasEi> gradin: other then what ?
<LjL> matreya6: i understand, as well.
<hotdog003> er- a sudo comes before dpkg-reconfigure
<keyhack> georgeasott_1: do you know what filesystem format the USB thumbdrive needs to be for a BIOS to boot it?
<jimmysparkle> can anyone help me ^_^
<hotdog003> Keyhack: It doesn't matter. Just make sure it has a partition table and make sure the partition is bootable.
<n8tuser> keyhack -> fat32
<CSWookie_> It appears that the current gcc for ubuntu is 4.3.4.  Is there a place where I can get a deb for 4.3.2?
<blendroid> If I want to configure a static IP, can I use a GUI interface like the network manager or do I have to use the terminal?
<keyhack> hotdog003: it does matter, I've tried 2 different applications to make a USB key to boot, and have had no luck so far
<gradin> DasEi: mount -ls; cat /etc/fstab; cat/etc/mtab; ls -al
<LjL> matreya6: some bits and pieces of information are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<CSWookie_> Failing that, a source deb?
<DasEi> gradin: the issue ?
<stealthy45> n8tuser: I'm nto sure where to fin that
<jimmysparkle> Hi all, just upgraded desktop to ibex but for some reason my apache2 virtual hosts aren't being picked up? all my domains are just calling the default virtual host... any ideas? I've tried checking the virtual hosts are enabled and they are....
<keyhack> n8tuser: it current is fat16
<baegle> hotdog003: how did you manage to get that to me so quickly?
<hotdog003> keyhack: Try reformatting it with gparted and trying again. If in doubt, use fat16.
<iaindalton> blendroid: there's an option to configure static IP in the network manager; couldn't you answer that by checking?
<keyhack> yeah, it is already FAT16 right now, and I get "Boot error" when trying to boot it
<hotdog003> beagle: Pure speculation. *grin*
<CSWookie_> s/current/hardy/
<MrProper_> is it just me or is ubuntus 8.10 sound setup a nightmare
<n8tuser> keyhack -> use fat32
<jimmysparkle> can anyone help with apache? :(
<hotdog003> MrProper: Sure, it's a little flakey, but it's not very bad when you set it up correctly. I'm sure that beagle would agree with you.
<gradin> DasEi: i've got a weird drive mounting thing, a subdir on /storage/storage2 is mounting a directory on /dev/sda1 and i can't figure out how
<keyhack> n8tuser: yeah, trying that now
<matreya6> LjL, thanks for the link!
<Chaostos> guys I got ubuntu 8.10...installed different scripts\programs\settings ...if Ill need to reinstall Ubuntu ..How to Save all what I have scripted installed...??? is it possible to save some settings somewhere.. ?
<hotdog003> keyhack: Just "boot error" ?
<blendroid> iaindalton: I've been trying to use the network manager, but it seems to be read-only and I can't figure out how to go into admin mode with it, or even edit anything
<stealthy45> n8tuser: where would I find the protocol set to be used?
<DasEi> MrProper_: unless it a x-fi, patience is most you need
<keyhack> hotdog003: yeah, just "Boot error"
<DasEi> gradin: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gradin> DasEi: (/dev/sdc is mounted on /storage/storage2
<n8tuser> stealthy45 -> 1st maybe look into  /etc/cups/cuspd.conf  to see if anything glaring that is stopping your client from connecting
<gradin> )
<Garnol9155> how can i add mouseklick combinations to the keyboard shortcuts manager?
<DasEi> gradin: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<iaindalton> blendroid: Ah, that makes sense.  try 'man interfaces'
<MrProper_> DasEi, the pulse audio system should be thrown in the bin until its workable
<hotdog003> keyhack: If the partition is marked as bootable and the syslinux bootloader is installed, there's no reason for it to not work.
<CSWookie_> Anyone?
<blendroid> iaindalton: ok
<DasEi> gradin: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jimmysparkle> Hi all, just upgraded desktop to ibex but for some reason my apache2 virtual hosts aren't being picked up? all my domains are just calling the default virtual host... any ideas? I've tried checking the virtual hosts are enabled and they are....
<hotdog003> MrProper: It's workable for lots of people. What's giving you trouble?
<DasEi> gradin: sudo mount -a
<DasEi> gradin: mount | pastebinit
<ironfoot_495> ﻿Hi I've lost sound on flash 10 and I can't seem to fix it no matter what I try on google???
<DasEi> gradin: 3 urls ?
<keyhack> hotdog003: got it! thanks! fat32 did the trick
<hotdog003> Yay!
<DasEi> MrProper_: which card ? why no alsa ?
<ironfoot_495> Can someone be so kind as to help me fix this
<n8tuser> keyhack -> you forgot me? hehe
<ironfoot_495> ]???
<keyhack> n8tuser: haha, I was scrolling through the output to find your name! thanks! i've spent an hour on this already, thanks so much
<histo> Okay one more question I have an app that I need to run as sudo that I want to start on boot. How should I go about doing this?
<Garnol9155> how can i add mouseklick combinations to the keyboard shortcuts manager?
<jimmysparkle> holllllaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just upgraded desktop to ibex but for some reason my apache2 virtual hosts aren't being picked up? all my domains are just calling the default virtual host... any ideas? I've tried checking the virtual hosts are enabled and they are....
<matreya6> LjL, theses pages don't tell me what I want to know. NM is a pain to me, so it will be removed, removing the buggy behaviour and allowing me to set my config and routes manually the way I want them to be. :-)
<jimmysparkle> Please help!
<MrProper_> DasEi, nvidia hdm, its the fact that something dies with pulse and also kills alsa, so the only way to fix sound without rebooting is: alsa force-reload
<jimmysparkle> anyone?!
<n8tuser> keyhack just curious did you have to fiddle with initrd  on it?
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, got a pastie of your sites enabled conf?
<DasEi> MrProper_: hdm ??? hda ?!
<keyhack> n8tuser: just gparted, fat32, re-ran unetbootin
<l_r> Question for experts: are changes persistent on the diks when installing the ubuntu system from within a LiveUSB Ubuntu itself?
<jimmysparkle> jimmy@sakura:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled$ ls
<jimmysparkle> 000-default  bemischievous  dating  lookup  onescene  sparkleinteractive
<n8tuser> keyhack -> oh okay, i thought you digged depper..thanks..
<georgeasott_1> how bout this, anybody know how i can disable startup items from tty? its the only place my keyboard works.  well there and failsafe..
<ironfoot_495> ﻿MrProper_ Thanks I'll try it
<NH|Computer|Geek> 8.10 is a mess
<gradin> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f4c53aa1f http://pastebin.com/f4604ea7c
<jimmysparkle> that what ya mean MrProper_?
<hotdog003> l_r: Installing FROM a live system? Sure. It's just like a live CD, except on a USB drive.
<Din|BSD> lol
<gradin> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f50cca0ef
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, go to http://pastie.org/ and put the contents of those files in there
<NH|Computer|Geek> seriously it is a disaster, they released it too soon, just like vista
<Din|BSD> i kinda have to agree
<l_r> hotdog003, so..if i change the system settings  from the running liveusb ubuntu, they will be PERSISTEN after the installation?
<stealthy45> n8tuser: I don't seeanything
<hotdog003> Could anyone pastebin a copy of /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf ? I've lost mine and I can't get it back.
<JackEStorm> LjL: apt-get dist-upgrade
<MrProper_> l_r, from memory if you install pacakges in the live cd THEN install it will add those packages to your installed system
<gradin> l_r: no
<jimmysparkle> MrProper_: they were working 30 minutes ago before i updated to ibex!!! here is the one im trying to get working: http://pastie.org/320053
<hotdog003> l_r: Oh, I get what you're saying. If you change some settings and install it to the hard disk, then they will not keep. But if you add packages, they will get copied over.
<ironfoot_495> ﻿MrProper_ I get an error message saying that .gvf is lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/carter/.gvfs
<ironfoot_495>       Output information may be incomplete.
<georgeasott_1> i dont recall the update being manditory.
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle: what about the rest of them thats only one
<n8tuser> stealthy45 -> paste your  cupsd.conf  and lets see if anything i can spot
<iaindalton> Does anyone understand the errors compiling the source? http://pastebin.ca/1263043
<MrProper_> ironfoot_495, sorry i dont know what your referencing?
<jimmysparkle> MrProper_:  thats the only one i want to get working - the others are exactly the same just different paths
<jimmysparkle> bar the Default one of course
<gradin> iaindalton: sudo
<MrProper_> jimmacdonald, well if all domains are going to one default one then i need to see that one
<DasEi> gradin: can't see sth wrong there, what subdir mounts were ?
<iaindalton> gradin: why would make need sudo?
<ironfoot_495> ﻿ MrProper_: I have a problem with audio on flash and no matter what I've tried I can't seem to get the sound to work??
<l_r> i would like to install a custom  liveusb system while it's running from within it. that is, you customize the system while using it and then install the exact copy
<hotdog003> iaindalton: You shouldn't need sudo for make.
<bldninja> is there any command for getting MAC-address of an mobile bluetooth unit connected to my ubuntu PC?
<hotdog003> Make install maybe, but not for make.
<MrProper_> ironfoot_495, has rebooting fixed it?
<sgraham> whats that mac like quicklaunch bar called?
<hotdog003> Seems like an error in the source code itself.
<NH|Computer|Geek> lol
<keyhack> I've set RAID0 for two SATA drives in my BIOS, do I need to do anything special for Ubuntu to pick that up? Right now it seems that the net installer thinks they are two separate drives, it is not picking up the RAID0
<georgeasott_1> dock
<hotdog003> sgraham: It's called Gnome-Do
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone suggest a good app that allows designing using flash?
<alexei> hello, I get gnome network manager started on KDE login, how do I disable that? Any Idea?
<MrProper_> keyhack, ewww fakeraid
<mavsman4457> sgraham, avant-window-navigator
<gradin> DasEi: what do you mean
<keyhack> MrProper_: hah, I know, this is simply a media PC
<hotdog003> OH, right, not grome-do. It's called avant-window-navigator
<MrProper_> keyhack, if you want to use the bios fake raid, just install on the first disk and leave the 2nd one alone
<ironfoot_495> MrProper_: no
<DasEi> MrProper_: hdm ??? hda ?! (my nvidia onboard sound worked with alsa, firmware loaders, ibex
<hotdog003> gnome-do is like quicksilver
<jimmysparkle> MrProper_: this is the default one: http://pastie.org/320055
<mavsman4457> Is there a way to make it so the backspace key makes firefox go to the previous page rather than just alt and left?
<georgeasott_1> sgraham ~ i use avant-window-navigator. i like
<bastid_raZor> ironfoot_495; i get that same error ever since i updated to 8.04.1 .. i've yet to see what it hinders when compiling things. i ignore it
<DasEi> gradin: I don't get your prob, looks all normal
<sgraham> is there a package for it or like a source entry for it?
<l_r> how do the ubuntu team personalize the Ubuntu system on each new release if they cannot visually see the changes or test them while running? i know there are scripts to personalize ISOs , but it's a pain not to see the results
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> can anyone help me i turn the visual effects on and my close/minimize buttons disappeared
<mobo> hi all, has anyone got ubuntu working with a dell studio 15 laptop? I'm having problems with the wireless?
<ironfoot_495> ﻿bastid_raZor: but what about getting the audio back?
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, if you disable that site does all work as intended
<keyhack> MrProper_: I just wanted one logical drive
<panfist> i am having an issue with accented characters in filenames on a cifs mount. i have tried mounting them as UTF8, iso8859-1, codepage 437, and 850, and i still cant get them to display correctly in the terminal. any other charsets or codepages i can try?
<gradin> DasEi: so in /storage/storage2 there is a directory called backup..
<[TiZ]> I'm changing my panel layout from a single expanded panel on the bottom to a non-expanded panel on top + avant-window-navigator. I like it a lot, except for maximized windows. I'd like to do either of these two things: Make gnome-panel hide the same way that awn does, or change the size that windows maximize to. Can anyone help out?
<MrProper_> keyhack, use softraid
<gradin> in backup there are a bunch of files
<bastid_raZor> ironfoot_495; that warning has nothing to do with audio.
<keyhack> MrProper_: what is that?
<MrProper_> ironfoot_495, what version of flash?
<MrProper_> keyhack, linux software raid
<gradin> oh wait..
<ironfoot_495> MrProper_: 10
<gradin> nvm i rember now
<gradin> multiple backup diectories
<keyhack> MrProper_: so I should go into the BIOS, turn off RAID, enable SATA, then just use the linux installer to make it?
<jimmysparkle> ahhh MrProper_ I get forbidden if i disable the default site....
<MrProper_> keyhack, if you havent installed yet the ibex installer should allow you to create software raid
<teadict> who knows why Iceweasel (or Firefox) won't start on Fluxbox after setting up gtk and Tango icons?
<sgraham> i found it thanks guys
<ironfoot_495> MrProper_: even when I had 9 there was problems
<jimmysparkle> what should i set the folder's permission to be to allow apache to access?
<MrProper_> keyhack, yes you should disable the bios raid if your going to do software raid
<georgeasott_1> try_hard_go_pro souns like you window decorations are gone. if you have emerald or are trying to use it.. alt ~f2 and type emrald --replace
<DasEi> gradin: so they seem to be on sdc, too- subdirs of third hd
<georgeasott_1> emerald*
<MrProper_> ironfoot_495, not sure then, flash is a pile of dog crap for sound in linux (they still use the ESD daemon from memory)
<n8tuser> jimmysparkle -> are you following any tutorials at all? please do if you are not doing it yet
<edson> hello guys
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, silly question but have you enabled the other sites?
<jimmysparkle> im not following any bloody tutorials....
<l_r> Question: i absolutely need to custom a liveusb system in a "visual" way..so that i can see the changes in realtime, while preserving the possibility to install this customization from within the running system
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, and forbidden doesnt mean that the apache conf isnt working
<DasEi> gradin: if you mount a hd to a directory, you'll find it's subfolders in the mount-dir
<ironfoot_495> MrProper_: Yeah I seem to forming the same Idea but is there an alternative?
<jimmysparkle> i've just updated to ibex and now my apache is getting forbidden when trying to access my workspace paths..
<edson> somebody use  Conexant CX20549 (Venice) for ubuntu 8.10?
<MrProper_> ironfoot_495, dont use flash =(
<gradin> DasEi: naw i figured it out, i've got multiple dirs named backup and i thought it was mounting sda1's dir when i was looking at the samba shares but i was looking at a different backup from sda1 which is why the disk space was wrong
<ironfoot_495> ok what then
<jimmysparkle> i've just set my path /tink/dev/dating to a+rw but sitll getting forbidden
<DasEi> gradin: so clear now ?
<teadict> halp me! oh plz! I'm so n0oB!
<MrProper_> ironfoot_495, i would completely remove flash then re add....OR the old trick in firefox was to make it use OSS for audio
<teadict> who knows why Iceweasel (or Firefox) won't start on Fluxbox after setting up gtk and Tango icons?
<gradin> DasEi: yeps
<gradin> DasEi: tnx
<jimmysparkle> i didn't see forbidden before MrProper_ it's only now i've disabled the default virtual host that i get this message
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> georgeasott_1: i'm not using emerlad
<DasEi> gradin:nice, np
<hotdog003> l_r: I don't know if that's possible. You might have to build your own Live USB drive.
<ironfoot_495> MrProper_: ok
<hotdog003> USB image.*
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, chown -R www-data: /path/to/www/site
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> georgeasott_1: maybe the problem is in depth mode
<edson> somebody use  Conexant CX20549 (Venice) for ubuntu 8.10?
<Wrecker_> hello all
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, thats because your default one is grabbing all port 80 connections as you have no servername set
<georgeasott_1> Try_Hard_Go_Pro what window decorator are you trying to use?
<teadict> woo, pcmanfm rocks
<DasEi> MrProper_: paste the out from : lspci
<CubicleMoshPit> brb
<hotdog003> Could someone pastebin their /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf file? Mine doesn't exist and I need an example to work from. Thanks.
<teadict> so... no matter what I say, you all ignore me, ok.. but people over #ubuntu-offtopic says you are all morons
<teadict> you didn't hear it from ;)
<hotdog003> teadict: Lol!
<sgraham> ya that works pretty good to
<MrProper_> DasEi, no need i was more bitching about the issue rather than looking for help cheers
<jimmysparkle> MrProper_: still getting forbidden :(
<jimmysparkle> drwxrwxrwx  5 www-data www-data    48 2008-08-15 19:10 dating
<jimmysparkle> it's defo got permission.... /very/ wierd
<DasEi> MrProper_: shrug, k
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, touch /path/to/www/site/index1.html
<Omar87> A friend of mine has an Nvidia 7300 GS graphics card, he needs the drivers for it, for Ubuntu of course. Where can he get them?
<MrProper_> then goto the domain /index1.html
<DasEi> Omar87: which ubuntu ?
<hotdog003> Omar87: The integrated hardware drivers tool works very nicely in Intrepid.
<bastid_raZor> Omar87; enable the drivers in the restricted manager. System>Administraion> restricted drivers
<Omar87> DasEi: 8.19
<jimmysparkle> jimmy@sakura:/tink/dev$ touch /tink/dev/dating/dating/index.php
<jimmysparkle> jimmy@sakura:/tink/dev$
<Omoikane__> Does anyone know how to install the 64 bit adobe flash player for ubuntu?
<jimmysparkle> what did that do MrProper_?
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, did i say .php? i said html
<DasEi> !nvidia | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jimmysparkle> i don't have that file?
<DasEi> Omar87: see above infos (hotdo...)
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, touch updates the time stamp on a file and also creates a blank file if it does not exist
<jimmysparkle> done
<Pirate_Hunter> do i have to go back to windows to be able to design a flash interface on a webpage or is there an actual linux app i can use?
<koolkuzz> a
<Dante123> hi all, I am running the linux client for a program called Firstclass.  Everything works fine, but when I go to print from the application....no printer shows up  here is a screen shot:  http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=8a0tzok%2B9l6yIyL%2F%2FuY9yA%3D%3D                                                                       Any ideas how to fix this?
<jimmysparkle> still not getting antthing MrProper_
<jimmysparkle> still forbidden
<MrProper_> jimmysparkle, can you give me the link privately
<jimmysparkle> I've updated my work desktop and didn't get this issue... have same setup at work
<Dante123> I think it is supposed to use default printer....whihc is installed and working but doesn't show up here.  Could it be that this particular app wants info from KDE and is not as Gnome friendly?
<afancy> Hi, now i am using Konsole terminal. How can I set the short-cut for right-click mouse to copy text,and click to paste text, which is like putty. ANYBODY KNOWS? Thanks
<dr_willis> afancy,  there is putty for linux.. if you really want that format for cut/pasteing.. OR ya could do 'select' then 'middle click'
<reconn> I use gPodder for catching my podcasts and playing them with Rhythmbox, which crashes very often (it just dissapears in between a podcast)
<iaindalton> Dante123: does 'sudo less /etc/cups/printers.conf' mention your printer?
<Omar87> DasEi: Can he use 8.04 drivers for 8.10?
<Dante123> ﻿ iaindalton hang on I will check
<afancy> dr_willis: is there a putty for Linux?
<dr_willis> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-3 (intrepid), package size 303 kB, installed size 756 kB
<dr_willis> afancy,  aparently so.. I dont really know why you would want to use it over a normal terminal
<DasEi> Omar87: I'm not particulary sure for the 7300, but 8.10 /xorg 7.4 prop. drivers of nvidia are better supported, but support of old xorg was better
<Dante123> ﻿iaindalton yes it does have my printer there
<afancy> dr_willis: i get used to the putty format. it is very nice
<afancy> i like right click to copy
<iaindalton> Dante123: then it shouldn't matter whether the app is Gnome or KDE, but I'm not sure why it's not showing up
<DasEi> Omar87: the ubuntu-ones work well with nvidia, not sure about the prop on xorg 7.4,  some do, others not
<Dante123> I have searched website of company.....but lets just say all they really seem to support is Windows....although they do have this linux client.
<iaindalton> Does anyone understand the errors compiling the source? http://pastebin.ca/1263043
<carpii> is there a channel specifically for wine questions?
<Dante123> ﻿iaindalton I was thinking maybe there is a configuration file?????
<n8tuser> carpii -> #winehq
<mavsman4457> Is there a  way to make it so pressing backspace while i'm in firefox will take me to the previous page?  Right now I have to hit alt+left to do that
<Sagaci> hi, is this the place to get help on installing ubuntu
<iaindalton> Dante123: I just pointed you to it.
<keyhack> MrProper_: I must be an idiot because I cannot figure out how to combine the two drives into one in the installer
<techqber1> NetworkManager on Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't support TKIP?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938469
<Dante123> ﻿iaindalton what do you mean?
<Dante123> ﻿iaindalton I mean maybe there is a configuration file for the firstclass client specifically?
<MrProper_> keyhack, you have to do manual partitioning
<pisecx> Joker_-_: hi, do you remember me? yesterday we talked a lot about my cpu & it's temperature
<Dante123> ﻿iaindalton could it matter that it is a network printer...not directly connected to this pc
<MrProper_> i heard the graphical installer now lets you do soft raid at install, but i've always used the alternative installer
<ellipsis> I effing love Ubuntu now
<keyhack> MrProper_: yeah I'm there, I'm trying to figure it out
<ellipsis> since I finally quit gaming I could switch to Linux without consequence, and I feel LIBERATED
<MrProper_> ellipsis, lol its a bit like that
<ellipsis> something about Linux makes me more productive.
<qopi> I've got a dell inspiron 6400 with Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) but my highest screen resolution is 1024 * 768, anyhow here able to help me sort this out?
<iaindalton> Dante123: /etc/cups/printers.conf is the configuration file
<iaindalton> Dante123: I dunno, try adding a local printer and see if it works
<ellipsis> like yesterday, the GUI utility for handling MySQL was throwing up weird errors and refusing to set user perms.
<Dante123> ﻿iaindalton okay....I'll try
<MrProper_> ellipsis, i like linux+gnu due to the fact i dont have a monkey on my shoulder telling me i cant do it that way because we dont want you to
<ellipsis> on windows I would have googled for a while and then given up and tried another gui utility
<ellipsis> on linux, I popped up a terminal, logged in via the console, and entered the stuff by hand
<ellipsis> and in the process, I learned some new mysql commands
<olistik> hello
<keyhack> MrProper_: the USB stick shows up as sda, and sdb and sdc are the two SATA drives, I'm in the manual partitioner, but I see no way to configure a RAID for them
<Omoikane__> I installed ibex and now my mute button doesn't work. I tried playing with the assignments to make sure the button itself works and it does but for some reason the mute function doesn't work anymore. any ideas?
<Dante123> ﻿iaindalton No, it doesn't work. I changed a local printer to default...then started program again...and still no go.
<Dante123> ﻿iaindalton thanks for help anyway.....is there a cups irc chatroom
<MrProper_> keyhack, create new partitions on them then change the type to software raid
<pisecx> Where can I submit a bug? Bug is really bad
<olistik> Can I use an usb key for a /var partition? When I boot up do I encounter some problems? (maybe because the usb layer is loaded after fstab parsing?)
<keyhack> MrProper_: ah, thanks
<pisecx> I mean it's a high priority
<DasEi> pisecx: see:
<DasEi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ice_Phantom> Hi.  I need help with the resolution.  I loaded a copy of ubuntu (latest version) and for some reason it's not allowing me to access the resolution at 1024 x 768 or 1280 x 1024.  What can I do?
<Dante123> ﻿iaindalton would it matter that the printer address is entered as lpd://192.168.1.XX ?
<Ana> Durring ubuntu install process I get this: [2,036007] usb 1-2: device not accepting address 2, error -71
<Ice_Phantom> Hi.  I need help with the resolution.  I loaded a copy of ubuntu (latest version) and for some reason it's not allowing me to access the resolution at 1024 x 768 or 1280 x 1024.  What can I do?   I also tried the "visual effects" tab....doesn't seem to work.
<jgomo3> ubuntu 8.10. Since i updated, firefox allways notify me it must restart for updates to take effect.
<olistik> Ice_Phantom: have you already checked that you don't need a proprietary driver for your video card?
<apeiron> Hey all. Does anyone know of any programs for Ubuntu that work like the pbcopy / pbpaste commands on OS X? (command line piped clipboard access).
<Dante123> Hi all, I have a hyvision lcd monitor......how do I select it for use in ubuntu instead of just generic?
<pisecx> Does anybody here has dell inspiron 1501?
<Ice_Phantom> let me check...one sec
<Omoikane__> Anyone have any experience with mute buttons not working?
<olistik> Ice_Phantom:  you can check that by looking in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Ice_Phantom> uh oh....none there.
<Dante123> how to select monitor model/type for ubuntu
<Omoikane__> My mute button has been broken for weeks now and I can't seem to figure out why.
<Ice_Phantom> What database can I access to get the proprietary drivers?
<Ice_Phantom> olistik:  to add them, what is the site?  or..do I have to do it manually?
<faryshta> Ice_Phantom, go System->Hardware Drivers.
<DasEi> Dante123: ibex or hardy ?
<faryshta> on menu
<olistik> Ice_Phantom: if you've nothing there maybe it's not that easy or maybe you don't need that kind of support
<edi_99> Hi guys do you maybe know how to change keyboard language in ubuntulite?
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: administration --> hardware drivers?
<carpii> i copied some truetype fonts into my WINE fonts folder. I also registered them and can use them in Ubuntu. But Photoshoip in wine isnt picking these new fonts up. Anyone else had this problem?
<olistik> yep
<Omar87> Configuring Linksys W300N usb adapter on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: nothing there.
<olistik> Ice_Phantom: if that doesn't work, have you already tried to change the resolution by looking into System ->Preferences -> Monitor Resolution ?
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi hardy
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: you mean screen resolution? Yes...I tried all that.
<DasEi> Dante123: open a terminal ...
<bashbin> hi
<DasEi> Dante123: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.saved
<Uplink> anyone can help me with conky? its hidding my desktop shortcuts
<dewente> I am looking for IT career advice for me !!!
<DasEi> Dante123: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<DasEi> !ot | dewente
<ubottu> dewente: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bashbin> How can I play a movie,  when I have a directory containing  *.bup,  *.ifo and *vob  files?  None of them seems to be playable
<Omar87> Help configuring Linksys W300N usb adapter on Ubuntu 8.10, please?
<olistik> bashbin: have you tried with vlc too?
<DasEi> !vlc | bashbin
<ubottu> bashbin: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Uplink> Omar87: is that a usb wifi?
<DasEi> Dante123: sudo l displayconfig-gtk
<olistik> DasEi: that's useful :D
<dewente> I am looking for IT career advice for me !!!
<Omar87> Uplink: mm, yup.
<Uplink> Omar87: ok so where u stuck
<olistik> !ot | dewente
<ubottu> dewente: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<digitalfox> Has anyone here had an odd problem wherein UDP packets are received (according to tcpdump) but aren't actually received by the application?
<bashbin> thx =)
<bashbin> vlc works :)
<olistik> :)
<Uplink> bashbin: it always does
<bashbin> =)
<bashbin> thank you
<olistik> yep, it rox
<bashbin> bye bye =)
<olistik> bb
<DasEi> Dante123: display > manual /manufacturer selection, can find your moni ?
<Omar87> Uplink: not me, a friend of mine has it, is a new Ubuntu user and has no clue how to do what, yet.
<dr_willis> !training
<Uplink> Omar87: ok so try iwconfig on terminal
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<dr_willis> Old - but still a good guide. :)
<Uplink> 7.10!?
<Uplink> lol
<Ana> Can somebody please take a look at  http://paste.ubuntu.comhttp://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: I went to the site: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-47TUYM#video  --- looking for a driver but nothing is there.
<jjproctor_> hey can someone help me i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop (dell inspron 1521) and i cant get the machine to sleep right can someone point me to a place or tell me how to fix the problem
<Uplink> ummm Ana?
<dr_willis> Uplink,  what do you want for free. :) gee.. a yr old book on vista would not be considerd out of date. ;P
<DasEi> Ana: bad link
<dewente> how much is a red hat certification ?
<Ana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74982 , I'm totally confused
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: how do I get a proprietary driver?
<Ana> DasEi check the new one please
<olistik> Ice_Phantom: have you tried changing the resolution normally? :)
<dewente> how much is a red hat certification ?
<ryguy999> I am on 79 channels, across 8 networks. I have 2 olines, 51 ops, 10 halfops, and 15 voices. I have pwning power over 542 geeks!!!!
<Dante123> ﻿ DasEi hang on....thanks for help
<olistik> Ice_Phantom: maybe you don't need other drivers
<DasEi> !hi | Ana
<ubottu> Ana: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: how do I figure that out?  Where would I look or what could I change?
<Ana> ubottu I'm on ubuntu at work at home I still have problems installing it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ana> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dewente> how much is a red hat certification ?
<jjproctor_> allso i have another problem when i restart my laptop dell inspron 1521 the sound gos all the way down why is that?
<olistik> Ice_phantom: go to system -> preferences -> monitor resolution
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi I do not see my make and model on the list
<Uplink> x)
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: system -> preferences -> monitor resolution (screen resolution)
<jjproctor_> allso i have another problem when i restart my laptop dell inspron 1521 the sound gos all the way down why is that?
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi If I can find the specs (refresh rates) would it be possible to manually enters those?
<Omar87> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: it says "unknown."
<DasEi> Dante123: it was a LCD ?
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: it says resolution 8 x 6.
<Uplink> jjproctor_: maybe muted? ;p
<DasEi> Ana: installer cd checked ?
<linxeh> are there any apps that can help me consolodate and de-duplicate several GB of email in mbox and maildir format?
<olistik> Ice_Phantom: 800x600?
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: yes
<olistik> mmh, you can't change it, can you?
<Ana> DasEi yes and not only that, it's the same one I used at work. And I have checked it 15 minutes ago with ubuntu installer again
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: no.....don't know how with these menus.
<Omar87> Help configuring Linksys W300N usb adapter on Ubuntu 8.10, please?
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: is there another program I can use?  with other version of linux I used xfree86 etc...get the idea?
<qopi> nothing happens when I do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<qopi> any ideas?
<DasEi> Ana: tried to disable usb in bios (just for install ?)
<jdbolt> hello
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi Yes, it is an lcd.  But on some games under wine I get "out of range error" and I think I need the specific refresh rates for this monitor.  Same game works under ubuntu on another machine with a monitor that is setup with correct make and model.
 * qopi wants to have a screen resolution higher than 1024 * 768
<jdbolt> can someone please name a dog for us!
<jdbolt> thanks
<olistik> Ice_Phantom: try this one:  having a false sense of security is worse than having no security at all
<Ana> DasEi no I havent but I will now
<Ice_Phantom> jdbolt: cujo
<Dante123> it is a Megavision Hyvision mv 177
<olistik> ops
<jdbolt> cujo, awesome!
<Omar87> Help configuring Linksys W300N usb adapter on Ubuntu 8.10, please?
<jdbolt> we have two to name
<olistik> Ice_Phantom: this one XD sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jdbolt> maybe name is apt?
<jdbolt> lolz
<efg-uk> this question is too small for a thread so I've been saving it but here we go; how do I get rid of a terminal window (that is running an app) without killing the app in the process?
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: It's not connected.  But why can I access xserver? Using gnome.
<DasEi> Dante123: I think of two possible ways then : choose generic 1024 lcd from dspl..gtk to get sections in xorg, edit xorg manually afterwards, or
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi I cant seem to find anywhere on web where it gives the specs for refresh rates for this model
<DasEi> Dante123: use /var/log/Xorg.0.log  for correct parameters
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi how do I do the latter....just open editor and read ﻿/var/log/Xorg.0.log??
<DasEi> Dante123: exact model / or paste above file
<olistik> Ice_Phantom: maybe gnome can't get native resolution by the underlying xserver
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: which program can?
<olistik> don't know this config tools very well, sorry :)
<DasEi> Dante123: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<PC> Can I ask ubuntu networking questions here, or is this just for general questions?
<DasEi> Dante123: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<n8tuser> PC -> go ahead
<Omar87> Help configuring Linksys W300N usb adapter on Ubuntu 8.10, please?
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: what about through shell?
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: what about through shell?  ( terminal )  like a command....?
<Uplink> Omar87: type iwconfig on terminal, i told you once
<PC> I've got a pptp tunnel running using pon. I can ping IP addresses on the VPN and I can nslookup names,
<PC> but I can't ping names
<PC> so ping 10.1.20.24 works but ping ldnws02.companyname.com does not
<olistik> I've told you the command before
<PC> nslookup ldnws02.companyname.com works
<n8tuser> PC look into your /etc/resolv.conf
<Ice_Phantom> one sec
<olistik> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DasEi> Dante123: url from last cmd ?
<PC> n8tuser - the two lines I added in /etc/resolv.conf are
<Ice_Phantom> got it.
<PC> search companyname.com
<PC> nameserver 10.1.10.1
<olistik> if it doesn't solve you the problem I don't know how to help you :)
<MellowDude> hi where is the mms.cfg  file in ubuntu
<PC> am I missing something else?
<Ice_Phantom> olistik: thanks.
<olistik> no problem :)
<n8tuser> !who | PC
<ubottu> PC: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi try  http://pastebin.ca/1263159
<PC> n8tuser: sorry.
<PC> n8tuser: what I added to resolv.conf is
<PC> n8tuser: search companyname.com
<PC> n8tuser: nameserver 10.1.10.1
<n8tuser> PC  whats the contents  of your  /etc/hosts   post in pastebin please not in this channel
<Dante123> ﻿ DasEi  Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_0.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (12
<MellowDude> its say on adode website to go to file mms.cfg  and add  OverrideGPUValidation=1
<PC> n8tuser: just lookup pastebin now, never used it before. many thanks
<MellowDude> but cant find the mms.cfg file
<n8tuser> !pastebin | PC
<ubottu> PC: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dante123> so ﻿DasEi try  http://pastebin.ca/1263159
<Ana> DasEi I did disable usb controller in bios and I got the same error
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi have to go drop kid of at guitar lessong....will read your reply when I get back....Thanks for help!
<PC> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m7c81099f
<DasEi> Dante123: got it, so DPMS seems to work and moni is configured 1024@60, which looks correct to a lcd
<PC> n8tuser whoops. I am using the wrong pastebin. I will switch to the correct one now
<PC> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74989/
<ozatomic> 4is it posible in 'top' to filter it so it only shows proccesses from one user?
<gokhan_> id
<gokhan_> selamlar
<Vegancheesesteak> hi i have a problem with my ubuntu 6.06 server network config. what could cause a box to be reachable on the local network, but it cant be reached via the outside net.  its not the firewall...ive tried disabling it
<easyboy> r localhost 1111
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi any ideas why game gives me out of range error on this lcd then?
<gokhan_> q
<DasEi> Ana: but neither the cd nor the hd are attached to usb ? any other devices on usb ?
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi but same game works with crt?
<Uplink> Vegancheesesteak: can i ask why is it 6.06?
<n8tuser> PC seems everything is okay,  can you paste one more...  route -n
<DasEi> Dante123: might be a prob with
<DasEi> !wine
<CourtJesterG> #bot
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Vegancheesesteak> Uplink, its been running 6.06 for some time...but this is a new network config
<insaneinside> hey, anybody want to persuade me that Ubuntu isn't a piece of shit and that I shouldn't install Debian on my laptop?  upgrade to 8.04 was bad enough because of some bad packaging (i had to manually edit the postinst scripts...  To 8.10? oh, you don't even want me to start..
<gokhan_> id
<PC> n8tuser: sure, thanks
<insaneinside> ...
<Vegancheesesteak> also it is using a static ip
<insaneinside> i'm desperate, thanks.
<insaneinside> :(
<Uplink> Vegancheesesteak: try updating to 8.10? lol
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi okay thanks for help...will try that irc channel
<Vegancheesesteak> Uplink, lol i dont think thats the prob
<insaneinside> yeah, watch it break...
<n8tuser> PC also if you do a  dig -x 10.1.20.24   does it resolve properly?
<Uplink> Vegancheesesteak: yea i know thats not the problem... i just like to keep stuff updated for vulns
<DasEi> Dante123: if changed xorg, replay the backup, cu
<Vegancheesesteak> Uplink 6.06lts...still supported
<PC> n8tuser: I have just tried ping again and what appears to be happening is that pings are takinng 10000 ms to return 3 packets
<PC> n8tuser: many thanks for confirming that my configs are OK. I think the network is just slow
<PurityOfEssence> Hi can someone confirm that vpdn-access-cisco.csx.cam.ac.uk responds to ping
<PC> n8tuser: I didn't realise exactly how slow because I've never done pptp this way before. many thanks
<Uplink> Vegancheesesteak: ok give me  your server IP...
<n8tuser> PC okay
<Ana> DasEi I have usb extenders from back of the mobo, and I have pull them all out. CD is IDE and both drives are sata2
<foxtrotniner> hi i'm trying to get my remote to work on ubuntu, i just installed lirc now i'm confused, what do i do now?
<Vegancheesesteak> 75.151.185.35
<Uplink> Vegancheesesteak: oh man i was just joking....
<Uplink> lol
<neer> Hi can anyone tell me how to install sopcast webplayer in ubuntu?
<DasEi> ﻿PurityOfEssence:pingable
<Vegancheesesteak> Uplink, hehe the ip is not a prob...no you cant have root. lol
<DasEi> ﻿PurityOfEssence pingable
<PurityOfEssence> thanks DasEi
<PurityOfEssence> ooh launchpad is openid now?
<Uplink> :(
<Omoikane__> Anyone have any experience with mute buttons not working?
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: oh, sure
<DasEi> Ana: can you boot live cd on that machine ?
<Ana> DasEi yes
<Omoikane__> insaneinside oh please help!
<Ana> DasEi no problem
<DasEi> Ana: do so and paste the /var/log/syslog
<Ana> DasEi machine hardware should be ok, vista ran good on it for a year also
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Omoikane__> insaneinside the button itself works but the function seems to be broken.
<StriderZ> My uvcvideo device doesn't work properly on some Flash websites. The video comes out garbled. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<DasEi> problem : message [2,036007] usb 1-2: device not accepting address 2, error -71 given at ubuntu install
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: actually, i was just planning to be an asshole and complain about how bad my current impression of Ubuntu's overall coordination is.. but being constructive sounds better. :)
<Omoikane__> insaneinside I upgraded to intrepid and it stopped working.
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: what do you mean by "the button works"?
<jjproctor_> allso i have another problem when i restart my laptop dell inspron 1521 the sound gos all the way down why is that?
<vonguard> part
<Omoikane__> insaneinside any ideas?
<jjproctor_> allso i have another problem when i restart my laptop dell inspron 1521 the sound gos all the way down why is that?
<PurityOfEssence> Is there a recommended infra red control?
<jjproctor_> allso i have another problem when i restart my laptop dell inspron 1521 the sound gos all the way down why is that?
<Ana> DasEi will do
<StriderZ> WTF?
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: what do you mean by "the button works"?
<jjproctor_> allso i have another problem when i restart my laptop dell inspron 1521 the sound gos all the way down why is that?
<jjproctor_> allso i have another problem when i restart my laptop dell inspron 1521 the sound gos all the way down why is that?
<jjproctor_> allso i have another problem when i restart my laptop dell inspron 1521 the sound gos all the way down why is that?
<FloodBot1> jjproctor_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<insaneinside> lol
<StriderZ> alrighty then
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: does anything happen when you press the button?
<DrX> anyone know how to fix "Insufficient privilege fo the file" "Unable to set the short 8.3 name" "The system call level is not correct" on some files and "Unable to write data" and "Access is denied" errors on about 200,000 of 300,000 files being restored from a Windows XP NTBackup to a Linux server?
<extor> When I look into my kern.log then is there any way to tell which iptables policy rule a certain packet was matched against, and if the packet was accepted or dropped?
<Omoikane__> insaneinside I can reassign the button to say 'volume up' or 'volume down' and it works but if I reassign 'volume down' to mute it doesn't mute. So I concluded that it wasn't a hardware issue but rather a software issue.
<jjproctor_> HEY IVE BEEN ASKING THIS SAME FREAKING QUESTION FOR THE PAST 10 FUCKING MINS WHY THE FUCK DOSE MY SOUND GO ALL THE WAY DOWN WHEN EVER I RESTART MY GODDAM FUCK LAPTOP????!!!???
<insaneinside> jjproctor_: not helpful.
<Omoikane__> insaneinside am I making sense?
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: yes
<sako> is there a command to clear my tmp folders? or should i just goto the folder and rm -rf everything?
<PassionFRUI7E> What is the bash command for the GNU C++ compiler?
<jjproctor_> HEY IVE BEEN ASKING THIS SAME FREAKING QUESTION FOR THE PAST 10 FUCKING MINS WHY THE FUCK DOSE MY SOUND GO ALL THE WAY DOWN WHEN EVER I RESTART MY GODDAM FUCK LAPTOP????!!!???
<regeya> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> regeya: We're on it, but thanks
<Omoikane__> jjproctor because you're yelling...
<regeya> sorry :-}
<Skky> What's a good CD burning program that will keep mp3 info intact?  I used Brasero to burn my last cd but when I put it in the CD player afterwards all the tracks came up as "unknown" even though I checked all the MP3s and they all have the appropriate tags
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: if the button works at all, it's probably not hw
<PassionFRUI7E> jjproctor:  Eat shit.  You're not paying us you don't deserve anything.
<kitche> !language > PassionFRUI7E
<ubottu> PassionFRUI7E, please see my private message
<PassionFRUI7E> jjproctor:  Be nice and you get rewarded son.
<kitche> PassionFRUI7E: and your talking to yourself
<DasEi> !k3b | ﻿ Skky:
<ubottu> ﻿ Skky:: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<regeya> jjproctor: it's a pretty vague question.  and you're being annoying.  sounds like something's misconfigured to where your alsa settings are not being saved.
<regeya> Skky:  are you burning a data DVD?
<PassionFRUI7E> kitche: That made about no sense.
<Skky> regeya: audio cd
<regeya> or go with what DasEi said.  For graphical *n?x burning apps, k3b > *
<kitche> PassionFRUI7E: sure it does jjproctor is no longer here so in essence your talking to yourself
<DasEi> ﻿ Skky:mp3 with tags
<Omoikane__> insaneinside yeah, so after ruling out hw I moved on to sw and promptly got lost in a series of googles that never came to any success.
<regeya> PassionFRUI7E: ar u a grammer nazzi?
<foxtrotniner> hi i'm trying to get my ati remote wonder to work on ubuntu, i just installed lirc now i'm confused, what do i do now? I tried to run irw but it doesn't have any echo, i've tried a couple other drivers none seem to work
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: you can try running xev, and pressing the volume keys to see if they have the right symbols...
<ompaul> !offtopic | regeya
<ubottu> regeya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PassionFRUI7E> kitche: Sorry to disappoint.
<Skky> DasEi: yeah, like if I right-click my MP3s and go to Properties -> Audio it all shows correctly
<jabop> Any idea when I'm going to be able to upgrade via Update manager? :\
<dellpc> hi i was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to update my computer because it is running so slow and i have never used ubuntu or a linux processor before
<PassionFRUI7E> regeya:  Is trolling fun?
<samferry> regeya: No offense... but, learn some grammar.
<WelshDragon> jabop, Upgrade from what to what?
<DrX> FYI:   I'm asking a question and I promise not to yell nor use profanity ;)
<Flannel> PassionFRUI7E: Please stop
<regeya> yeah...I don't have k3b on this machine (ancient os x 10.4 install) so I can't check the settings but I think it can burn cd-text...
<regeya> shucks speaking of my work machine, it's time to go home!
<jabop> WelshDragon: http://www.pastebin.ca/1263179
<Omoikane__> insaneinside what is xev?
<DrX> anyone know how to fix "Insufficient privilege fo the file" "Unable to set the short 8.3 name" "The system call level is not correct" on some files and "Unable to write data" and "Access is denied" errors on about 200,000 of 300,000 files being restored from a Windows XP NTBackup to a Linux server?
<PassionFRUI7E> Flannel: Stop what?  I'm confused.
<jabop> I'm trying to update via Update manager, i've been getting those errs for the past 3 days
<strN00B> what is good WEBCAM software for Ubuntu?
<insaneinside> run it from the command line
<DasEi> ﻿ Skky:huhm, I think brasero should so, too, I use k3b , that definetly does (as it shows up in amarok)
<PassionFRUI7E> Anybody enlighten me on the GNU C++ Compiler bash command?
<dellpc> can anyone please help me i have a question
<insaneinside> PassionFRUI7E: g++
<Ark3kGT> Does anybody know of a way in Gnome to have different wallpapers for different workspaces
<Omoikane__> insaneinside just sudo xev?
<jgb4> are there any known bugs regarding cryptsetup with LVM on intrepid?  I get "No key available with this passphrase" with the installed kernel, as well as the alternative i386 cd.
<kitche> jabop: try a different mirror
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: o_O
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: no sudo necessary
<PassionFRUI7E> insaneinside: Why thank you!  I didn't know bash took symbols in command names.
<DasEi> ﻿PassionFRUI7E: /j #bash
<jabop> kitche: do you know a different mirror off the top of your head?
<jgb4> also, the dm_crypt module is loaded
<kitche> jabop: try the main repo instead of the us one
<Omoikane__> insaneinside this is nifty. anyway. what do I do with the output?
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: see any output about key symbols?
<xeer> Where can I ask a question about setting my wifi card into ad-hoc mode to share a internet connection?
<Ana> DasEi will do,I kind of needed that usb controller I have disabled in the live cd (usb mouse) :)
<Ark3kGT> ok nevermind
<johan_> Hi - how can I make all .avi-files be opened with for example vlc?
<DasEi> Ana: devilish details
<jjproctor_> OK im asking NICELY can any one help a noob fix his laptop?
<Skky> DasEi: k3b does not support mp3?
<jabop> kitche: main still fails
<insaneinside> jjproctor_: try asking about the specific problems you're having. ;)
<Omoikane__> insaneinside http://pastebin.com/m1b6b47e7 this is the mute output
<DasEi> anyway, whats wrong with Ana's attempt in installing ubuntu ? (all routine checks done ) : 2,092030] hub 1-0:1,0 unable to enumerate usb device on port 2
<jabop> main.archive.ubuntu.com, right?
<strN00B> any good webcam software for Ubuntu?
<kitche> jabop: nope just archieve.ubuntu.com
<Ark3kGT> SeaofTea: you in here?
<insaneinside> strN00B: i like effectv. :D
<DasEi> ﻿ Skky:brasero (that stimes failed burning for me) does as k3b for sure does
<strN00B> insaneinside: ty
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: well, that looks alright.  XF86AudioMute is exactly what we want, in fact
<DasEi> strN00B: zoneminder
<johan_> anyone?
<insaneinside> strN00B: not for vidconferencing, tho ;)
<jefsky> Who should I report a bug to? My updates are all of a sudden giving a "mismatch" error message.
<jabop> kitche: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg  Connection failed
<DasEi> strN00B: easycam
<jjproctor_> ok well on my laptop the sound leavls PCM and MASTER mute there selfs on every restart my laptop is a dell inspron 1521
<kitche> jabop: well you do know edgy is no longer supported right hence why your getting that error
<DasEi> strN00B: win apps < wine (freakly)
<jefsky> Oh! I'm not the only one!
<Omoikane__> insaneinside so we are back to scratching our heads?
<scientes> how can i set up a bridge when the host has a static ip but any other interfaces can bet set up however? i havnt had much success with my /etc/network/interfaces
<jabop> kitche: Oh, bummer. :\
<xeer> iwconfig says my wlan0 device is in ad-hoc mode, ifconfig reports the device with an inet addr of 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0. When I scan on another computer I don't get the signal. What could I be doing wrong?
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: lemme poke around at something..
<Omoikane__> insaneinside Thanks.
<shahin8r> my desktop computer is running compiz pretty choppy (ati 9600 pro 256mb). even scrolling is pretty choppy. its not like this at all with my laptop which has much worse specs. any ideas?
<scientes> how could i edit this to get a bridge : http://pastie.org/320144
<Redbullie> Hi. What file do I need to modify to adjust screen settings?
<jjproctor_> ok well on my laptop the sound leavls PCM and MASTER mute there selfs on every restart my laptop is a dell inspron 1521
<jjproctor_> insaneinside u hear?
<xeer> shahin8r, are you using fglrx drivers?
<DasEi> !wine >strN00B
<ubottu> strN00B, please see my private message
<komputes> where can i find a bluetooth log?
<Skky> DasEi: Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<shahin8r> xeer: yep, it prompted me for it so i activated it.
<Skky> You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project.
<neztiti> guys how i can install libextractor on ubuntu 8.10
<xeer> shahin8r, have you checked if you have direct rendering enabled?
<Skky> Am I missing some package maybe?
<ssalas92> i cant uninstall something from wine... how can i?
<shahin8r> xeer: nope, how do i do that?
<xeer> shahin8r, google for "fglrx dri"
<DasEi> ﻿ Skky:hardy or ibex ?
<Redbullie> Through VNC I managed to adjust the screen settings to some unsupported by my screen. Now I can't boot into the graphical window environment and wonder what file I need to modify to adjust the screen settings. Running Ubuntu 7.10
<Skky> DasEi: hardy
<jefsky> Better luck another time  BYE
<shahin8r> xeer: ok thanks. did a quick check in my xorg.conf and cant see a dri driver loaded. thanks for the tip!
<DasEi> ﻿ Skky:easytag should do that
<ssalas92> can anyone help me.... i can't uninstall something from wine
<Skky> ssalas92: Applications > Wine > Uninstall Wine Software   doesn't work?
<Uplink> ssalas92: what you cant uninstall
<ssalas92> i downlod itunes
<PriceChild> jjproctor_: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/03/20/saving-sound-volume-levels-across-reboots/
<ssalas92> and when i installed... wine installed only bonjour and quicktime
<ssalas92> but itunes didn't apear
<PriceChild> jjproctor_: that was the 6th result for "sound level on boot ubuntu" when googling.
<Skky> ssalas92: itunes doesn't work well with wine
<Skky> ssalas92: by that i mean, i don't know anyone who has it working
<ssalas92> and now i cant uninstall anything
<remote>  
<ssalas92> when i push uninstall... wine try to reinstall it again
<Kyle____> HELP: PRO/Wireless network connection - network DISABLED
<Ana> DasEi http://paste.ubuntu.com/75000 , now you have all info kernel has :)
<powertool08> Does anyone know if the repo's are down? I'm trying to update and aptitude sticks at ca.archive.ubuntu.com (Hits the security servers fine)
<jgb4> are there any chans that can help me with dm_crypt?
<DasEi> Ana: light in the cloud : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gigabyte_GA-P35-DS3L_1
<xeer> http://pastebin.com/d5436ecb2 -- ifconfig and iwconfig dumps. I'm trying to get my wifi card to broadcast my internet connection in ad-hoc mode. please take a look.
<strN00B> how do i open up my repository again?
<strN00B> with gedit
<insaneinside> xeer: you need bridging?  probably bridgeutils, not ad-hoc
<Ana> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gigabyte_GA-P35-DS3L_1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gigabyte_GA-P35-DS3L_1
<Skky> DasEi: EasyTag is showing all my MP3 tags correctly, so i don't know why Brasero won't pick them up?
<musikgoat|main> powertool08: if your having trouble, you can change your download mirror
<ssalas92> does anyone know to uninstall something from wine???
<musikgoat|main> powertool08: in the system -> admin -> software sources
<Uplink> ssalas92: yes
<Ana> DasEi I do not understand I have it
<powertool08> musikgoat|main: thanks
<Ana> DasEi here it says it works
<Guest89921> help i my top toolbar has disappeared from every window
<Guest89921> how can i bring it back?
<xeer> insaneinside, ad-hoc would be for setting my card to broadcast, correct? I'm assuming the bridge-utils is for linking my connection to the wireless device
<Skky> ssalas92: try reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821059
<insaneinside> xeer: you'd want your card to act as an access point.
<xeer> insaneinside, yes. bridge-utils offers that?
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: i recall that there was some way to change volume bindings --  i don't use the standard GNOME session, so i can't find it right now.  maybe try looking in the metacity prefs?
<cheater_> Is there no place I can go for WUBI help!?
<DasEi> Ana: so do I, try boot options of the installer, acpi=off  , maybe nolapic  as it seems to be an irq issue
<PriceChild> jjproctor_: 6th result for "sound level on boot ubuntu" gives http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/03/20/saving-sound-volume-levels-across-reboots/
<Omoikane__> insaneinside would that be in system-> prefs?
<insaneinside> xeer: no, ap mode is dependant on your wireless drivers
<insaneinside> Omoikane__: probably
<DasEi> ﻿ Skky:tried k3b already ?
<xeer> insaneinside, yes which it supports and is in that mode right now
<Skky> DasEi: yeah, it won't accept MP3 files.  Says unsupported file type :\
<Ana> DasEi I will, I have been linux (red hat) admin for 4 years now and I have never had such problems with any linux machine  meet so far
<ubuntu> hello all, i just installed 8.10 on my dell studio and it is working great! - even the wireless! however I have to install the ATI/ADM propretary FGLRX when i go to activate it it just gives me a message box with a red cross no error message is there known errors with this?
<PurityOfEssence> Ana how long until you get a red hat?
<DasEi> ﻿ Skky:sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Omoikane__> insaneinside would it be called metacity prefs?
<DasEi> Ana: strange fruit, err ?
<ubuntu> can anyone help? or see me chatting?
<hotmonkeyluv> nope, can't see you ubuntu
<DasEi> ubuntu:can't see ya
<musikgoat|main> heh
<j3d1squ1rr3l> Nope me neither
<Skky> walked into that one
<Skky> haha
<hotmonkeyluv> yup
<hotmonkeyluv> try saying something else ubuntu, perhaps we'll see it then
<musikgoat|main> !repeat |ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ana> DasEi yeah, :=)
<iHope> i installed 8.04 yesterday. and found .gvfs. HDD=250G; /=50G /home=200G; but .gvfs=50G, seems i got extra 50G from somewhere in the air?
<DasEi> Ana: works ? or yeah, bad fruit ?
<ubuntu> ok i have tried those links and there is nothing with the same error im recieving
<cheater_> does anyone know where I can get some wubi help?
<Ana> PurityOfEssence I am not cerfified on red hat, but it costs 5000eu with all education included and it took my friend several mounths (he failed and his boss is pissed)
<niko__> hi chap.. i need your help..... any idea to disable change desktop with scroll mouse Ubuntu 8.10
<Skky> cheater_: any linux/ubuntu tech support forum.  as far as I see there is no specific forum dedicated to wubi
<PurityOfEssence> but they do give you a red hat if you pass
<DasEi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions, Ana
<DasEi> oops, off
<Skky> cheater_: actually, try http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<tzanger> good evening
<Redbullie> Could someone please tell me where I can restore the settings so that I can see the graphical environment (Gnome). Running Ubuntu 7.10, everything was fine until now when the screen goes blank upon reaching the login screen
<tzanger> got a small problem regarding the hp packages that recently want to be updated
<tzanger> all the debs come up "size mismatch" -- is there an easy fix for this
<Din|BSD> Redbullie: have you tried 8.04?
<Din|BSD> i wont even recommend 8.10 yet
<tzanger> I'm still running 7.10 I think
<Ana_> PurityOfEssence if you need red hat download cent os, it's the same thing
<binarymutant> whats the fork of pidgin that uses ncurses or the cli called?
<hotmonkeyluv> Din|BSD, I like 8.10 acctually
<Flannel> binarymutant: Its not a fork, but I believe its called finch
<niko__>  any idea to disable change desktop with scroll mouse Ubuntu 8.10
<niko__> ??
<ConstantineXVI> binarymutant: finch, and it's not really a fork
<ConstantineXVI> niko__: installed compizconfig?
<binarymutant> ty Flannel  & ConstantineXVI
<cheater_> Well, last time I did a system update with wubi it wouldn't log back on after a restart and im scared to try to update again. I want to know of there is a known bug with 8.10 and wubi
<PurityOfEssence> i just want a hat.
<niko__> ConstantineXVI, no yet
<Redbullie> Din|BSD: So you suggest me to reinstall 8.04 over my existing installation? I just want to bring back the display that currently is blank...
<Ana_> DasEi no acpi would kind of leave me with inferior system, wouldnt it :)
<Haunt_House> bazhang:  Thanks for the help yesterday, the display driver problem is solved
<DasEi> Ana: works ? or yeah, bad fruit ?
<DasEi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions, Ana
<Din|BSD> i wasnt suggesting anything, i was just asking if you had tried 8.04 Redbullie  :)
<tarelerulz> What is the best midi player out there.  gstream plays say they play it ,but no sound.
<DasEi> Ana: my idea is to install once, then (as live works) reconfigure it
<niko__> ConstantineXVI, is config-setting-manager??.. no?
<Skky> DasEi: doesn't appear to make any difference...I didn't see any MP3 related installs happening, only Java stuff?
<heret1c> hello .-)
<Omoikane__> insaneinside yeah, I can't find anything.
<tzanger> hmm
<Redbullie> Din|BSD: Well everything was running fine on 7.10 but I seemed to have gotten some bad display settings now that leaves my screen blank
<DasEi> Skky: no further ideas for now, then
<[TiZ]> Is it possible to make gnome-panel hide the same way that avant-window-navigator does? e.g., it's covered by maximized windows, and appears when I mouse over it
#ubuntu 2008-11-21
<[TiZ]> covered by all windows, actually
<tzanger> does anyone have any suggestions as to why amarok is now saying it can't start up on 7.10?
<tzanger> QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) to layout for PlaylistWindow/PlaylistWindow
<tzanger> QObject::connect: Incompatible sender/receiver arguments
<Redbullie> After the splashscreen... my screen goes blank. wtf, why?
<tzanger>         StarManager::ratingsColorsChanged() --> ContextBrowser::ratingOrScoreOrLabelsChanged(const QString&)
<FloodBot1> tzanger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tzanger> is what I'm seeing when starting from CLI (GUI startup doesnt' show anything)
<tzanger> 4 lines is flooding?
<Ana_> DasEi dunno really still waiting :=), I havent got to a point of failure for now. I'm a bit frustrated I love *nixes, and I was thirlled when I saw one actually usable as desktop without too much hassle :)
<heret1c> my network bandwidth is suddenly much lower - is there a tool with which one may find the bottleneck?
<Din|BSD> 4 lines very fast, might make ubottu a bit mad :)
<MindVirus> http://www.rnrh.net/images/blog/monkey_steals_the_peach.png
<Flannel> tzanger: yeah, please use pastebin in the future for anything over 2 (and sometimes even then)
<MindVirus> ^^ Monkey steals the peach.
<Din|BSD> errr FloodBot1 i mean
<EvilAIM> weird
<rampage> hi just wondering is it possible to have multiple conditions in an if statement for a shell script? trying "if [ -d /home || -d /var ]" fails and not sure if its allowed
<Uplink> lol wth
<DasEi> Ana: I once had to install this one, and no ﻿ inferior system I got after a simple update/grade
<tzanger> Flannel: ok
<EvilAIM> I installed Ubuntu, and it says my xorg isn't configured right...
<Flannel> MindVirus: Please don't do that.
<EvilAIM> weird
<MindVirus> Flannel, my apologies.
<EvilAIM> something about no screen?
<DasEi> Ana: I once had to install this *way, and no ﻿ inferior system I got after a simple update/grade
<MindVirus> Thought it may interest someone.
<fde> rampage: ask in #bash
<stealthy45> Anyone in here mind helping a noob set up printer sharing? I've been at this for 8 hours today and still can't get it ironed out. Printer is on an ubuntu box and local print jobs work, but it isn't properly sharing. It's visible on my home network, but "access is denied".
<[TiZ]> Is it possible to make gnome-panel hide the same way that avant-window-navigator does? e.g., it's covered by windows, and appears when I mouse over it?
<Flannel> tzanger: Whether or not 2 lines is "flooding" isn't too important, the more important thing is that using a pastebin is generally a lot easier, since it comes out in oneblock for people, etc.  Here it might be interpsersed with whatever else, like floodbots response, etc.
<Ana_> DasEi I see that desktop linux is still a bit hassle :), but as said this is a first ubuntu install I have ever had problems with. Sad it's on my own pc :)
<rampage> cheers fde
<tzanger> Flannel: fair enough
<heret1c> EvilAIM: boot in recovery mode, choose "attempt to fix x-server".
<tzanger> Flannel: is this the right chan for kde-related stuff in 7.10?
<Ana_> DasEi I did at least 20 installs that went smooth at my friends etc...
<Flannel> tzanger: It could be, yes.  You may get better response/support in #kubuntu, however.
<EvilAIM> recovery mode?
<EvilAIM> I'm in ubuntu
<tzanger> ok
<EvilAIM> can't I just run that xorg config thingy?
<DasEi> Ana: saddlers shoes :P,  but ibex still is a little more hassle then hardy is, I still keep on hardy for all productives
<x3n0> having a few issues getting dpkg to configure a newer kernel image... is anyone able to shead a little light on it? here's the dpkg output http://pastebin.com/d7a768ea1
<Ana_> DasEi, btw where can I change kernel parameters once it's installed syctl or what file is it again?
<Rolcol> The file-select window always comes up small.  Where can I edit that?
<Redbullie> How do I configure my netwrok interface throught the terminal window?
<DasEi> Ana: easiest way to use the apt-upgrade fct.
<Redbullie> Ubuntu 7.10
<heret1c> EvilAIM: yes. when starting up, hit ESC on the boot screen, and choose "boot in recovery mode".
<EvilAIM> looks like it's an issue with something called 'wacome'?
<Skky> No audio from web videos is playing but my media player sounds fine, any ideas on why this keeps happening randomly?
<EvilAIM> Wacom
<EvilAIM> no driver found...
<fde> EvilAIM: you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... would help if you could give a little more details than "says it isn't configured right, something about screens"  :/
<Skky> Every so often YouTube and the likes just won't make sound until the next restart
<[TiZ]> Is it possible to make gnome-panel hide the same way that avant-window-navigator does? e.g., it's covered by windows, and appears when I mouse over it?
<DasEi> ﻿Redbullie: man ifup
<fde> EvilAIM: that shouldn't cause X to not work.
<tehan> Hi guys, I'm just trying to install ubuntu on a different computer atm and I've come to the partitioning thing where I choose how to partition... I'm aiming to dual boot XP and ubuntu, so can I partition all my c: to ubuntu?
<fde> EvilAIM: is your box a tablet pc?
<Ana_> DasEi it seems to be installing fine it's near end and the most weird thing is I actually didnt do anything, once I had live cd running I choose install. I'm confused
<EvilAIM> 'fatal server error: /n no screens found'
<EvilAIM> no
<EvilAIM> it's desktop
<Skky> how do I restart my audio?
<fde> EvilAIM: cool ... 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE ... paste entire output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Haunt_House> is there an inbuilt way to start ubuntu applications with a shortcut (like windows-E for explorer)? I'd like to set nautilus to windows E
<Ana_> DasEi did exactly the same thing. It's installed now :), but I'm still confused
<DasEi> Ana_: so I hope it reboots fine, I'll be back in about a hour (movie running) (and more, a few ppl around, lol)
<fde> Skky: pulseaudio --stop && pulseaudio --start
<Rolcol> Anyone?:   The file-select window always comes up small.  Where can I edit that?
<keyhack> from the command line, how I install the UI packages for gnome?
<Ana_> DasEi I did one thing actually
<Ana_> DasEi I did enable ahci in bios
<keyhack> the ubuntu installer failed to install it
<serenecloud> When I suspend + resume my laptop compiz forgets all my wallpaper settings and I get black, does anyone know of a fix? (intrepid on Acer Aspire One)
<fde> Rolcol: you can't, its an upstream bug
<EvilAIM> oh man
<EvilAIM> I'm in cli
<EvilAIM> I don't REALLY wanna do that;)
<Ana_> DasEi but even before that it reformated my drive just fine
<EvilAIM> give me a sec
<Stargazer> Anybody know why Rhythmbox is only adding like 1/3 of my entire library to my mp3 player ?
<joachimATjku> which ubuntu has the latest stable releases?
<EvilAIM> I'mma try something, but really, thanks for the help
<joachimATjku> gutsy?
<EvilAIM> I might be a bit difficult, but only cause I just got off work and I'm exhausted.
<Rolcol> fde: but it's confirmed?
<joachimATjku> i wanna be up 2 date but at the same time apps should not crah
<Ana_> DasEi it did, I'll be seeing you thanks a lot man
<jrib> joachimATjku: intrepid 8.10
<fde> EvilAIM: sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<fde> EvilAIM: tell me the output... it should be a url
<Rolcol> fde: I "found it".  I just deleted ~/.config/gtk-2.0/gtkfilechooser.ini
<joachimATjku> jrib: thx
<cemiloztas> who can help me?
<fde> cemiloztas: depends on what your question is
<eddVRS> cemiloztas: that depends on your question
<eddVRS> lol
<fde> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tyler> Has ubuntu 8.10 come out
<x3n0> having a few issues getting dpkg to configure a newer kernel image... is anyone able to shead a little light on it? here's the dpkg output http://pastebin.com/d7a768ea1 ayone...?
<fde> tyler: the 10 stands for October... it is now November... what do you think?
<Guest38991> fde: how would i go about updating
<fde> x3n0: had someone earlier with the same issue... please file a bug on kernel-package
<musikgoat|main> !upgrade | Guest38991
<ubottu> Guest38991: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<x3n0> fde: will do... ty
<EvilAIM> oh, well I'm daft
<EvilAIM> A) I've installed 7.04...
<fde> Guest38991: System > Administration > Software Sources ... Updates tab... near the bottom, it should say Notify me about.... choose every release or whatever
<EvilAIM> that can't be a good way to start
<EvilAIM> haha
<EvilAIM> ok
<EvilAIM> reinstalling from a newer version...;)
<fde> EvilAIM: did you ever do what I asked?
<Stargazer> Anybody know why Rhythmbox Music Player is only adding like 1/3 of my entire library to my mp3 player ?
<Din|BSD> fdehow was he/she supposed to know the 10 stands for October? You assumed that he did, that was very mean, if you dont want to answer noobs question then dont, but you dont have to be rude to them.
<EvilAIM> fde, I'm going to install 8.04 and see if that helps, but if it doesn't I'll do what you ask:)
<apeiron> Stargazer, Are the files valid and not corrupt?
<EvilAIM> thanks for the help, again.  You rock
<Stargazer> Apeiron, i can play all files. no files are corrupt.
<fde> Din|BSD: you are the one making the assumption... I was kidding with the guy... letting him answer his own question
<truebosko> Hi there, I want Ubuntu to use a newer version of Python then the default (2.5) .. how can I set Ubuntu up to do this?
<apeiron> Stargazer, Not sure, then. I only have an iPhone so I can't synch under Linux AFAIK. =\
<Din|BSD> well you didnt sound like you were kidding. heh. anyways.
<Stargazer> Oh.... :|
 * apeiron is looking forward to replacing it with a rockboxd iPod
<darkhamm> how can i configure samba to share correctly folders to share with XBMC?
<darkhamm> (please help me....)
<zsquareplusc> truebosko: i dont think that changing the default is a good idea. however, you can install python3.0 and use #!/usr/bin/env python3  in your scripts 1st line to use it
<Chaostos> hi...how to uninstall\remove ROOT programm from Ubuntu 8.10 ? installed it acidently using Terminal ^^
<truebosko> zsquareplusc: Well, do you know when Ubuntu will move to Python 2.6 or 3.0 ?
<ekontsevoy> Hey guys/gals, what kind of laptops do you use on Ubuntu or Arch? I've been trying to buy a laptop for 3 weeks... very depressing experience: just got back from Fry's where I looked at like 40 laptops. Same shit every time: crappy low-contrast low-color glossy screns, cheap keyboards, cheap everything... Tried Dell Lattitude E6500 and Thinkpad T500 and sent them back paying restocking fees. At this point I'm thinking of put
<kindofabuzz> what's the file format to make an audio cd that can play in a regular cd player? .wav?
<fde> truebosko: going out on a limb... probably jaunty
<musikgoat|main> ekontsevoy: its not as much the laptop itself as it is the parts inside, the chipset, the video card,  intel is a good bet
<truebosko> ah
<zsquareplusc> truebosko: no i dont. i'd guess that a future release will depend on 2.6. but currently a lot of software uses python and libraries. and all must be available for the version. that's why i think it wont be soon 3.0
<Uplink> ekontsevoy: try reading Ubuntu HCL
<truebosko> I see, ok
<greg_> anyone able to help me set up vpn on my box?
<fde> hwd.ubuntu.com
<someone537> is there a very small (to download) version of linux that I could run in a virtual environment on Windows Vista? I just wanna see if some c++ apps would run on it
<fde> http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/  I guess is the closest online  :/
<musikgoat|main> someone537: dsl  damn small linux
<kindofabuzz> why wouldn't they? C is cross platform
<kindofabuzz> unless you did visual c++
<someone537> musikgoat|main: ok thanks
<ekontsevoy> Uplink, musikgoat|main: at this point the main issue is LCD. They are *all* glossy cheap types now, without true blacks... That's the #1 priority right now - to find a laptop with a decent screen, comparable to what was available 2-3 years ago. (I do photography)
<tehan> can anyone help me with partitioning
<musikgoat|main> don't lenovo's have the nice matte screens?
<musikgoat|main> ekontsevoy: ^^
<Uplink> ekontsevoy: i see... well here comes the issue... "money"
<Mo0oSaH> I just updated to Intrepid from Hardy and my vista partition doesn't show up in Grub.. Can someone help me fix this.
<syslq> What can I use to monitor temperature and voltage?
<musikgoat|main> ekontsevoy: i would check out dell and lenovo's online outlet stores, someone here suggested that to me, and the prices are really nice
<zsquareplusc> !ask | tehan
<ubottu> tehan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zsquareplusc> syslq: i use sensors-applet in gnomes toolbar
<pitr256> join #dshield
<mannytu> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<syslq> zsquareplusc thanks
<tsuna27> #nerieru-scans
<tehan> Hi guys, I'm just trying to install ubuntu on a different computer atm and I've come to the partitioning thing where I choose how to partition... I'm aiming to dual boot XP and ubuntu, so can I partition all my c: to ubuntu?
<insaneinside> tehan: then all your Windows will get broken. :P
<Harsha> I am unable to access Internet in Ubuntu, because Ubuntu is not recognizing  my USB Modem.
<guman> some body knows how to install 3D skins in xubuntu?
<umer> i have some rar files which depends on other rar files in windows by using winrar i can easily select the files what can i do in Linux
<evagreen> hi
<Chaostos> tehan: I think you must have some space for XP left (it uses NTFS file system) and choose space for ubuntu..so its 2 partitions..
<mannytu> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tehan> insaneinside, I have a 500gig ex harddrive with about 50gig of music, can i use that and still reboot and keep music?
<guman> korean?
<heret1c> !bottleneck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bottleneck
<zsquareplusc> umer: i would use the command line unrar. but maybe there are other ways too
<shahin8r> how do i see if dri is enabled with fglrx?
<fde> umer: grab unrar from multiverse
<Harsha> I am unable to access Internet in Ubuntu, because Ubuntu is not recognizing  my USB Modem. Please help.
<umer> hmm zsq yes i know i can use unrar by using konsole but you know sometimes you hate when there are around 200 files
<umer> :)
<zsquareplusc> umer: use file* ;-)
<umer> oh yes good idea
<zsquareplusc> the shell will list all for you
<umer> zsq
<umer> gr8 thanks  n e ways
<greg_> anyone know about PPTP connections and how to set ibex up as a pptp server?
<ekontsevoy> musikgoat|main: no, Lenovos have the worst LCDs in the world. I run a small biz and we have 4 different ones: they're all barely usable
<insaneinside> tehan: don't format or partition ANYTHING until you understand exactly what will happen
<zsquareplusc> it's linux. where a shell is something useful :-)
<insaneinside> i'm too scattered right now to explain much..
<Chaostos> how to uninstall ROOT version 5 from Ubuntu...? cant find it anywhere...
<jrib> Chaostos: huh?
<flaco> hello... is there a way to install ubuntu without a CD-ROM and floppy?
<jrib> !install > flaco
<ubottu> flaco, please see my private message
<zackfett> just want to say how much ubuntu rules
<zackfett> UBUNTU RULES
<zackfett> that is all
<zackfett> goodbye
<FloodBot1> zackfett: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<umer> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 i use suse I really surprised it really rocks Ubuntu rules no doubt although i am Novell certified but i love ubuntu
<joachimATjku> anyone having had problems upgrading from gutsy to intrepid
<joachimATjku> => libc6
<syslq> umer you like it better than suse?
<EvolutionXtinct> would anyone be willing to help me get apache2 vhosts setup on my web server?
<EvolutionXtinct> i'm not suer how to setup vhosts and i have 3 different domain's getting directed to the same DDNS listing
<umer> yes it's better than suse no doubt about it . even if you compare it SLED suse linux enterprise desktop it's much better than this
<Flannel> EvolutionXtinct: Its actually already set up.  You just need to configure more than one.  See /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<fde> syslq: SUSE is more polished overall I think, and the buildservice is awesome... Ubuntu has its benefits too, I assume
<EvolutionXtinct> can i just copy the one thats already listed in there and just change it to the other site needs?
<syslq> umer I think it's really nice, the only linux so far that is usefull as desktop to somebody with normal skills
<umer> but i am not sure about the open office novell has worked alot on open office so documents of windows 2007 works really fine on novell office
<shadowwulf> i would like to get some help with a blank desktop and cursor in ubuntu 8.10
<JonathanElli1> Hi, I need to move/resize my root partition but I cant boot from a live cd as my cd drive has just given up the ghost. I have a dedicated grub partition on my disk which is 8MB. I just wonder if I could put a minimal installation of ubuntu into that with just nautilus, gparted and terminal. Has anyone done something like this?
<syslq> fde dunno, I havent use suse for 5 years now
<syslq> fde I have just migrated from windows vista to linux desktop
<umer> and unfortunately there is no novell open office edition for linux
<umer> but it comes with sled i wish i will find some way to install it over ubuntu
<fde> umer: umm, yes there is... most every distro uses novells branch
<zsquareplusc> joachimATjku: you're supposed to upgrade gutsy->hardy->intrepid. someone else asked the same a while ago, maybe you can search the chat archive
<JonathanElli1> umer: Ubuntu comes with OpenOffice.org preinstalled
<umer> yes i know
<umer> but novell open office has some extra features
<fde> JonathanElli1: there are two branches of OpenOffice.org ... Suns and Novells
<fde> umer: that is the version in Ubuntu
<ConstantineXVI> umer: IIIRC those changes have beenmerged into Ooo proper
<umer> really
<JonathanElli1> fde: Oh I didnt know that
<Flannel> joachimATjku: You shouldn't do it.  If you're worried about stability, you might consider sticking with 8.04.
<umer> that's great
<Din|BSD> Didnt Novell make deals with Micro$oft a while back?
<syslq> What is the difference?
<zsquareplusc> JonathanElli1: you have and other pc with cdrom? and the "broken" one support USB boot? you could put the live cd on a stick
<EvolutionXtinct> what should a virtual host file look like
<Flannel> joachimATjku: you'll be able to upgrade from 8.04 straight to 10.04 when its released
<EvolutionXtinct> can i use the default one and modify that?
<fde> umer: for instance, Tools > Macros ... that isn't in the Sun branch
<shadowwulf> can i get some help with ubuntu 8.10 and a blank screen ??
<Flannel> EvolutionXtinct: Yeah, and you can also copy it, etc.
<umer> great fde
<EvolutionXtinct> what portions do i need to change on it?
<fde> Din|BSD: yes... they cross licensed some patents, and Microsoft agreed to market SUSE to their customers.
<JonathanElli1> ﻿zsquareplusc: Yes I have another computer with CD. Unfortunately the one with the broken cd doesnt support usb boot
<whabi> hello
<Flannel> EvolutionXtinct: Put the files in /etc/apache2/sites-available, and then "enable" them by symlinking to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/  you can use the a2ensite to do this for you.
<Antioch> Hi guys. I'm new to Intrepid. A long time ago when I installed Ubuntu we had to install a microsoft font pack to get some standard internet fonts. I can't seem to find this package in the repositories and I have noticed that many webpage fonts look different in Intrepid vs Windows. Where can I get this font pack? Thank you!!
<shahin8r> how do i see if dri is enabled with fglrx?
<Flannel> EvolutionXtinct: You don't need to change anything by default.  What stuff you change depends on what you want to accomplish
<EvolutionXtinct> well mainly just want to upload a site to here and test out things.
<umer> guyz did you try rain slick i know many if you hates games same here but it's really cool for those who cares
<fde> Din|BSD: Note that Microsoft screwed up and licensed Unix from the wrong company... last time they did that, they paid out $1.5 billion for MP3, and Unix is more integral to Vista
<JonathanElli1> ﻿﻿zsquareplusc: So I was thinking about just putting a small install on to a partition but I dont want to use up nearly a gig to put the whole contents of the livecd on it.
<Harsha> I am unable to access Internet in Ubuntu, because Ubuntu is not recognizing  my USB Modem. Please help.
<zsquareplusc> JonathanElli1: hm. if the partition was larger you could have copied the live cd there. or network boot. hm
<shadowwulf>  can i get some help with ubuntu 8.10 and a blank screen ??
<JonathanElli1> ﻿﻿zsquareplusc: Of course I could just make a bigger partition but its a bit of a waste of space
<kindofabuzz> can a bash script run as a symbolic link?
<fde> kindofabuzz: uhh, sure
<kindofabuzz> well i guess can the symbolic link to a bash script work?
<kindofabuzz> ok
<kindofabuzz> just checking =)
<joachimATjku> Flannel: k thx then i wait
<umer> yes it can
<JonathanElli1> ﻿﻿zsquareplusc: I have windows on that machine as well but I dont trust windows' partition manager - and anyway it wouldnt handle my ext3 partitions
<darkhamm> how can i configure samba to share correctly folders to share with XBMC?
<Jordan_U> kindofabuzz: Yes, and the value of $0 will be the name of the symlink rather than the actual script name
<umer> it's like shortcut kind of a buss
<zsquareplusc> JonathanElli1: hm. if you copy the live cd on a stick but use your hardisks grub to load kernel and initrd from the cd. that should work
<shadowwulf>  can i get some help with ubuntu 8.10 and a blank screen ??
<fde> kindofabuzz: a symlink is just a pointer to a different spot on the drive... it is basically the same as the actual link, but doesn't go away if the main file is deleted, which is how it differs from a hardlink
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Blank screen before or after logging in?
<Flannel> joachimATjku: You should still upgrade to 8.04 at least.  7.10 is only supported for about six more months
<raven> i am havin' major trouble tryin to resize a partition with gparted
<JonathanElli1> ﻿﻿zsquareplusc: Thanks. Thats a good idea. I think the cd drive may work - it just suddenly wont boot
<zsquareplusc> JonathanElli1: bah, kernel+initrn are 9.3 MB :(
<umer> raven try fdisk :)
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, logon screen is grey with a white line ... and the desktop is blank with no icons ... using a 8800 GTS
<kindofabuzz> fde, ln -h for hard then?
<zsquareplusc> umer: fdisk doesnt preserver the data on the partition
<neztiti> guys how i can install libextractor and libqt5.dev on ubuntu 8.10
<raven> umer, i don't know the blocks i want to use, which most CLI apps seem to want, i know i want to reduce /dev/sd1 by 39GB tho...
<JonathanElli1> ﻿﻿zsquareplusc: Oh no. CD drive wont even focus
<raven> zsquareplusc, plus i need that  :P
<lenswipe> does anyone know how to share the www directory via samba?
<fde> kindofabuzz: default for ln is hardlink, so no flags needed
<lenswipe> that is
<EvolutionXtinct> for some reason i setup a site-enable of 'test' and when i go to xodus.gotdns.org/test it still goes to my wiki
<fde> lenswipe: right click > share
<lenswipe> so that it has read and write access only to me
<kindofabuzz> fde ahh ok, i learn something new everday =)
<lenswipe> afk
<zsquareplusc> JonathanElli1: well, you could put the kernel+initrd on any disk. once it is loaded in the RAM its no longer used, so you could repartition
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  i had this fixed once but i had to reinstall ubuntu and dont know how to fix it
<wos> can anyone tell me how to recover data on an external harddrive i accidentally formatted while in ubuntu install?
<raven> anyone help me with that?
<zsquareplusc> raven: i find cfdisk much easier to use. but it wont resize partitions. you must delete and recreate (loosing its contents)
<fde> wos: try using gparted ... it can resize ntfs
<wos> no one?
<Harsha> I am unable to access Internet in Ubuntu, because Ubuntu is not recognizing  my USB Modem. Please help.
<umer> what about qtparted
<rug> oio
<NBrepresent> Hi, can someone help me to interpret this error message from my logs? http://paste2.org/p/104709
<raven> zsquareplusc, http://pastebin.com/m76fab42b
<JonathanElli1> ﻿﻿zsquareplusc: I think your idea about copying the live cd to a usb stick but booting from the disk based grub is the best idea. I dont want to change the grub partition anyway
<fde> wos: it is on the Ubuntu installer
<mEck0> hi! can someone help me configuring samba manually? I know how to do it via the gui, but want to learn it the manual way. I've read a bunch of howto's but nothing is working :-( the only folder which is being shared is always just print$, which I even haven't configured to share!
<raven> zsquareplusc, gparted complains and lets me dump this
<insaneinside> fde: gparted is a partition editor, not a data recovery suite...
<fde> umer: same thing, different frontend
<umer> hmm
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Try disabling compiz. After logging in press ctrl+alt+F1 ( you will need to log in again in the tty that comes up ) then run "DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace" then ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X where you will hopefully be able to see your desktop and disable compiz permanently in preferences
<wos> fde yes
<wos> fde how do i __recover__ the data?
<m1dn1ght> Is there a linux program that deals with writing over the space previously occupied by deleted files to ensure they cannot be recovered?
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  well then theres no reason to run it .. i want compiz ... and i had it working once ... so why disable it ?
<wos> m1dnight try boot n nuke
<m1dn1ght> wos: I'll look it up - thanks
<zsquareplusc> raven: i see. but cant help. what i know is that previous versions of ntfresize demanded that you defragment the disk using windows.
<fde> wos: eh... at this point, you likely can't, as the journal his probably been written again
<x_> hi
<dubside> Hello there
<wos> FUCVKKKKK
<wos> sorry
<Din|BSD> O.o
<wos> OH MY GOD
<lucax> i had to disable compiz, works horrible on intel video cards........ i dont know if i can go back to previous version of it in intrepid...?
<fde> wos: tough way to learn the importance of backups
<m1dn1ght> wos: wait - does using dban involve wiping the whole disk?  I was hoping to keep the exisiting data and just wipe the parts currently empty.
<umer> fde is there any thing like yast in ubuntu .
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Usually a white screen when logging in means that there is a driver problem screwing up 3D acceleration and thus preventing compiz from drawing
<zsquareplusc> wos: there are undelete tools for FAT and maybe NTFS (i'd check the windows world for these) and there is just an experimental ext2 undeletze
<Harsha> I am unable to access Internet in Ubuntu, because Ubuntu is not recognizing  my USB Modem. Please help.
<fde> umer: not really, guidance and the gnome-system-tools ...
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  ok ... but the command should at least get me a desktop right ?
<wos> zsquareplusc i have a fat32 external drive
<Flannel> wos: Please watch your language
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: If that is the cause of the problem, yes
<wos> zsquareplusc, what is the name of this software>?
<keyhack> how do I install the driver for ATI Radeon HD 3200?
<Flannel> !undelete | wos
<ubottu> wos: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<fde> raven: says the resize worked
<zsquareplusc> Harsha: no clue, but you could use "lsusb" to read the vendor and product ID numbers and use thiese for a google search. like "1234:5678 ubuntu"
<wos> thanks flannel
<andresj> hey, i have the DHCP server running in my ubuntu box, and another computer just got an IP address from it (and, if i understand correctly, this means it got a lease). Why is /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpd.leases empty?
<zsquareplusc> wos: there are recovery tools for that one. might not get 100% back but many data. i know that sandisk ships one with the faster CF cards
<Pretto> Harsha, do you know what modem do you have?
<wos> cF card?
<Harsha> Pretto: yes, it is zxdsl 831aii
<raven> fde: well it didnt... when i rebooted to a usb ubuntu to repartition the ubuntu partition to take the freespace, it was back on windows
<serenecloud> When I suspend + resume my laptop compiz forgets all my wallpaper settings and I get black, does anyone know of a fix? (intrepid on Acer Aspire One)
<Flannel> wos: There's a factoid, although ubottu is having issues.
<syslq> What codecs should I use gstreamer, xine or the ones with mplayer?
<joachimATjku> can i delete my /var/cache/apt/ before doing a dist-upgrade?
<fde> raven: I believe the installer should be able to resize the partition too... hit custom and try... nothing is written until you hit Ok or Next or whatever it says
<jrib> joachimATjku: use apt-get clean.  Why do you want to though?
<wos> factoid? what?
<Harsha> Pretto: In Windows, I need to install an driver to use the USB harddisk, but they don' t have Linux version of the driver.
<joachimATjku> running out of disc space
<zsquareplusc> wos: CF card -> memory used in digital cameras
<jmccc> where does NetworkManager store its configuration?
<Flannel> wos: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<fde> raven: actually it doesn't apply anything until its done asking questions... it presents the entire process that you've requested etc... just make sure NTFS is defragmented
<jmccc> it's not in /etc/network/interfaces anymore
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, how long should i be waiting ?
<raven> fde: it hasnt been defragged..... ever
<raven> its 217GB, that would take too long :/
<Harsha> Pretto: My modem name is "zxdsl 831aii"
<lenswipe> fde: thing is....
<fde> raven: then boot to Windows and do it... else you'll probably lose data if you try resizing it
<Pretto> Harsha, do this in a terminal sudo lsusb -v| grep -i vendor
<raven> fde,  the installer resized it on original install w/o prob..
<lenswipe> fde: thing is... if i just right click and click share, it shares it, but i dont have read and write permissions on it (well i have read, but not write...)
<jmccc>  /etc/network/interfaces only has lo in it now
<shadowwulf> anybody know of a good CD labeler that will print two different labels on one sheet of paper ?
<Flannel> wos: Nothing, you got it.
<lenswipe> fde: r u there?
<fde> raven: defragmentation occurs when files on an NTFS partition become dis-contiguous, which means the data is scattered across the drive rather than neatly at the begginning... which means some could be at the end where you're trying to shrink it....
<raven> i know what it means :p
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: It should be immediate if it worked, did you press ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X?
<raven> im just lazy
<raven> lol
<fde> lenswipe: There are options for permissions of the folder  :/
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  still a blank screen
<jmccc> does anyone know where NetworkManager stores its config?  Maybe I'm missing something stupid...
<fde> raven: bad time to be lazy unless you don't care about screwing up your NTFS partition?
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: What gfx card do you have?
<raven> fde, don't care THAT much
<Pretto> jmccc, gconf i think
<raven> fde, it'd be nice if i didnt lose it tho
<Harsha> Pretto: I am in another operating system, can you provide me the detailed steps, that I should follow that involves Internet.
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, i have a nvidia GTS 8800
<jmccc> Pretto: tks, will check it out
<fde> raven: I'm talking about there is a risk it'll never boot again
<fde> raven: just because you don't want to defrag
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  worked on 8.04 but doesnt work on 8.10
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Did you install the drivers via System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<fde> raven: there is no telling what might be at the end of the drive...
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, i would if i could get to a desktop to see that
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: I mean how did you install the drivers initially?
<Pretto> Harsha, sorry, do you know if that modem is acting as an usb disc?
<fde> raven: any important dll's though, or the kernel itself... very bad for you
<jmccc> Pretto: you mean in ~/.gconf?
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  i did at the time yes
<raven> fde: don't care about the OS lol
<lucax> extra repositories for compiz??
<raven> fde: i am a windows expert, i can fix the OS easy
<raven> fde: it's my saved games im worried about most, but they arent the end of the world
<fde> raven: ok, great... then knock yourself out
<Harsha> Pretto: No, Ubuntu does not detects the USB device.
 * zsquareplusc whispers "backup" into raven's ear
<jmccc> hmm, don't see anything in ~/.gconf or /etc/gconf
<FistMaker> Hello! Can Anyone Help me set up firestarter? I cant seem to share my Internet connection to my xbox 360
<Pretto> jmccc, what kind of info are you trying to find? wireless?
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: To check if I understand, you installed 8.04, installed the nvidia drivers via the Hardware Drivers menu, then updgraded to 8.10 and now have a blank screen, or is this a fresh install of 8.10 where you have not yet installed the nvidia drivers?
<fde> Jordan_U: so basically, you're pretty confused?  :P
<Harsha> Pretto: ubuntu does not recognises it as an USB disc.
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jmccc> Pretto: no, I need to make some changes to add some adapter configurations, I'm sshed into an intrepid box, no gui, /etc/network/interfaces only has lo now, don't see eth0 or eth1 or anything else
<FistMaker> Intrepid
<FistMaker> 8.10
<FistMaker> not sure what to call it :)
<FistMaker> = new to Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: I would recommend using network manager to share the internet rather than firestarter
<fde> FistMaker: both get the point across, saying both confirms  :)
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, i installed 8.04 and then upgraded to 8.10 ... 8.04 worked fine and then when i upgraded it does the blank screen thing on 8.10
<zsquareplusc> jmccc: use ssh -X and oyu can run gui apps :-)
<Pretto> jmccc, try gconf-editor and find the following key /system/networking/, maybe it could help
<FistMaker> How do I use network manager?
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, i still have the option of going to 8.04 but i wanted to get 8.10 working so i wouldint have to go back to 8.04
<re_john> Anyone know about unmounting a "disconnected" firewire external drive that mount thinks is there, but umount complains "hal" (hardware abstraction layer?) "/sbin/umount.hal: /dev/sdb5 is not recognized by hal "?
<FistMaker> Is that another download?
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: No, it comes with Ubuntu
<Harsha> Pretto: No, ubuntu does not recognises it as an USB disc.
<fde> FistMaker: NetworkManager is the computer looking thingy in the top panel towards the right
<jmccc> Pretto: tks
<Pretto> Harsha, sorry, I am not able to help you
<FistMaker> ok, I see it
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: System > Preferences > Networking, set whatever interface your xbox is connected to to "sharing"
<fde> FistMaker: right click > edit connections ...
<Pretto> Harsha, you must inspect kernel messages when you plug your modem
<fde> FistMaker: (both mine and Jordan_U's advice give you the same tool)
<FistMaker> good deal, i'm at my 360's eth1 connection
<keyhack> how do I get the right driver for ATI Radeon HD 3200?
<FistMaker> how do I set it to share?
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Do you want to get your desktop back until you get the nvidia drivers fixed?
<Harsha> Pretto: In GUI Ubuntu does not gives nay messages but how do I check Kernel messages?
<Jordan_U> Harsha: dmesg
<Harsha> Pretto: In GUI Ubuntu does not gives any messages, but how do I check Kernel messages?
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, yes i do
<Pretto> Harsha, you can use the following command in a terminal screen: tail -f /var/log/messages  and plug your usb modem and see what messages will be showed in the terminal
<FistMaker> What do I do to configure it properly?
<FistMaker> auto eth1 is set to DHCP
<FistMaker> xbox 360 is set to same
<pumpkinseed> hello. I'm wondering if anyone has heard of this or experienced it. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64bit with a dualcore amd chip. It seems that my 2nd CPU is always at 100% use... even when nothing is going on. Any thoughts?
<Harsha> Jordan_U: sorry for the spelling mistake, is "dmesg" is a command to check Kernel message?
<neztiti>  guys how i can install libextractor and libqt5.dev on ubuntu 8.10
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Ok, go back to the terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 and run this command "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-not-working" ( make sure you capitalize the "X" in X11 )
<Jordan_U> Harsha: Yes
<Harsha> Pretto: Thanks, I will restart my computer and check the output for your command.
<FistMaker> still there fde?
<pumpkinseed> hello. I'm wondering if anyone has heard of this or experienced it. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64bit with a dualcore amd chip. It seems that my 2nd CPU is always at 100% use... even when nothing is going on. Any thoughts?
<Harsha> Jordan_U: Thanks, I will restart my computer and check the output for your command.
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, done
<pumpkinseed> system monitor does not show any program using up that much cpu
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Then you can restart X by running "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" or going back with ctrl+alt+F1 then hitting ctrl+alt+backspace
<idea4gud> how do we find which version of ubuntu i am using i used uname but that just's gives kerne version
<FistMaker> Hello! Can Anyone Help me set up internet connection sharing? I cant seem to share my Internet connection to my xbox 360
<Jordan_U> idea4gud: lsb_release -a
<thiebaude> idea4gud: system-about ubuntu
<pumpkinseed> hello. I'm wondering if anyone has heard of this or experienced it. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64bit with a dualcore amd chip. It seems that my 2nd CPU is always at 100% use... even when nothing is going on. Any thoughts?
<Pretto> idea4gud, cat /etc/lsb-release
<xiamx> Vmware Workstation linux 6.5 with winxp guest gives an error "This computer does not have a 3D graphics system supported by VMware Workstation."   How to enable it? I tried so many ways but none worked out
<Buster_Hymen> pumkinseed:  the only thing i can think of is to make sure that any video drivers are running, else the cpu might be being taxed for graphical resources
<FistMaker> Hello! Can Anyone Help me set up internet connection sharing? I cant seem to share my Internet connection to my xbox 360
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, ok nothing now ... blank period ... not even going to logon
<Buster_Hymen> *might be taxed, even
<Pretto> xiamx, try the vm machine properties
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  how can i reboot
<xiamx> Pretto: how?
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: sudo reboot
<pumpkinseed> hello. I'm wondering if anyone has heard of this or experienced it. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64bit with a dualcore amd chip. It seems that my 2nd CPU is always at 100% use... even when nothing is going on. Any thoughts?
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  cant get to a tty
<jac0b> does anyone know of a ebay posting tool for linux?
<Pretto> xiamx, on vmare workstation.. you can change it  there
<keithclark> Hi there, I can't seem to get my broadcom wireless connection to work.  I have the fwcutter thing installed but still no connection.
<Buster_Hymen> pumpkinseed:  the only thing i can think of is to make sure that any video drivers are running, else the cpu might be being taxed for graphical resources
<carbocalm> 9~9~9;2~
<kernelsan> hey, can anyone help me out here, ive installed 8.10 and mv Geforce MX 400 wont go over 640x480. Ive installed restricted drivers and tried compiling the nvidia drivers from their site. i can put the error log and xorg config on pastebin or something if its not a common bug
<pumpkinseed> buster_hymen: in system monitor --> processes nothing is using any CPU
<FistMaker> Hello! Can Anyone Help me set up internet connection sharing? I cant seem to share my Internet connection to my xbox 360
<zeno_> if i have 50 small square images whats a quick way to make one big image with them all in it?
<kernelsan> but it all worked fine in the last version, and i used restricted drivers and compiled from nvidia website, both fine
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: That's not a good sign, in case you haven't had enough keyboard combos for one day...
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | shadowwulf
<pumpkinseed> buster_hymen: but in system monitor --> resources CPU2 is at 100%
<ubottu> shadowwulf: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Pretto> xiamx, you will see a button called "Edit virtual machine settings" so select "display" and uncheck the 3d option
<m3lawren> When I run dvd::rip on a cluster, I keep getting the following in my logs: "Node's transcode options currently ignored at /usr/share/perl5/Video/DVDRip/Cluster/Node.pm line 241." Anyone know why the transcode ops would be ignored? They're just "-u 4,2" on a couple of my nodes.
<Buster_Hymen> pumpkinseed:  i have no idea then
<Buster_Hymen> does it feel sluggish?
<pumpkinseed> buster_hymen: nope
<xiamx> Pretto, uncheck? but why
<pumpkinseed> buster_hymen: guess its just one more bug in a multitude of bugs
<Buster_Hymen> pumpkinseed:  could just be your system monitor misreading
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, rebooting
<xiamx> Pretto, I want to actually enable it
<FistMaker> Can someone please help me set up Internet connection sharing?
<Buster_Hymen> pumpkinseed:  i feel like you'd notice it if oe of your processors was at 100% all the time
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: Did sharing via network-manager not work?
<pumpkinseed> buster_hymen: let me ask you... how many issues with linux do you have a week?
<joachimATjku> whats the standard kernel version for 8.04
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, ok now im back to the same issue i had in the first place
<Buster_Hymen> pumpkinseed:  zero, usually.  Well let me qualify that. Once i get a service running properly, zero
<Pretto> xiamx, sorry, i thought you wanted to disable it
<FistMaker> I'm not sure what to set up in Network manager
<Buster_Hymen> pumpkinseed:  getting them to run the way I want might take some effort though...
<FistMaker> i have 2 connection
<FistMaker> eth0 is my internet
<FistMaker> eth1 is my Lan/hub
<greg_> anyone help me set up my ubuntu box as a pptp server
<xiamx> Pretto: thanks anyway
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: Set eth1 to "sharing mode"
<FistMaker> i have set both to share, but no dice
<nephlim> will gutsy get flaky if i hot swap a USB keyboard?
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: The one connected to the internet should *not* be set to share, only the one actually sharibg
<Buster_Hymen> nephlim:  it shouldn't
<nephlim> thanks Buster_Hymen
<Buster_Hymen> np
<pumpkinseed> buster_hymen: I don't get it. I have major issues all the time. Just today, I tried using my DVD burner for the first time. K3b made two coasters, back to back... Turns out it doesn't like my drive or something. I also had a ton of bugs with my cursor
<FistMaker> Shared to other computers?
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: Yes
<pumpkinseed> buster_hymen: Sorry to do this. I just feel like going back to windows.
<Buster_Hymen> pumpkinseed:  are you using a branded computer?  that could be an issue.  I had a dell and linux did NOT play nice with it
<joachimATjku> i gotta problem ...i deleted the apt cache manually before dist-upgrading ...now it says 0 updated 0 installed 425 not updated
<joachimATjku> how can i update the missing 425 packages
<jrib> joachimATjku: um, why did you ignore what I told you?
<joachimATjku> i allready did it before
<Jordan_U> joachimATjku: How did you dist-upgrade, using update manager?
<jrib> joachimATjku: huh?
<joachimATjku> apt-get dist-upgrade
<FistMaker> no dice. Xbox failed DNS
<wedgeoflemon> how do you install java?
<bazhang> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dubside> Does Firefox ever become unresponsive randomly for anyone else with 8.4 ?
<idea4gud> any standard way to install oracle DB
<dubside> apt-get?
<pumpkinseed> buster_hymen: I built this machine. I've been in the game since I was 14 (I'm 28 now)... Never once had a machine that ever played nice with linux. I've been futzing with it for 10 years on and off on various systems. There are always over a dozen issues. Hardware incompatabilities, the works
<joachimATjku> jrib: u told me after i had allready deleted the cache
<keithclark> any ideas on how to get a broadcom wireless connection to work?
<Jordan_U> joachimATjku: Changing your sources.list and running apt-get dist-upgrade is not the proper way to upgrade Ubuntu releases
<nephlim> woohoo, it worked
<pumpkinseed> oh well
<sambagirl> does ubuntu ver 5.04 support wireless?
<Scunizi> !wireless | keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> keithclark: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<jrib> sambagirl: 5.04 is not supported anymore
<joachimATjku> mhmm never did it in another way
<wedgeoflemon> does what is listed on the java thing support 8.10?
<keithclark> Jordan_U: Did that, nothing
<bazhang> sambagirl, that is end of life, get a more recent version
<FistMaker> Jordan_U: did not work, Xbox failed DNS
<idea4gud> how to install oracle DB
<pumpkinseed> bye guys... when it takes more time to fix bugs than the time I have to use my system its time to go to a better os
<joachimATjku> sooooo is there a solution to my problem? ^
<Buster_Hymen> pumpkinseed:  well damn! lol, don't play lottery.  I'll be honest though, I find that *nix is much more suitable as a server platform than a productivity desktop/workstation/notebook
<jrib> joachimATjku: are you trying to use dist-upgrade to upgrade between releases?
<Jordan_U> sambagirl: Yes, but not very well, why are you using a completely unsupported version of Ubuntu from 2005?
<pumpkinseed> buster_hymen: yeah, I hear you.
<sambagirl> i have 8.1 but the cd is damaged and i dont have any blank ones to redo it so i can install it for my needs so i happened to have a bunch of 5.x sitting aorund and just used that.
<Pici> Jordan_U: No, actually, its not. Following the documented upgrade procedures (do-release-upgrade or update-manager) is the proper way to upgrade to a new release.
<bazhang> sambagirl, its not supported
<pumpkinseed> buster_hymen: thanks for chatting. and take care of yourself
<Jordan_U> Pici: Re-read what I said, that's what I was telling him :)
<FistMaker> Jordan_U: did not work, Xbox failed DNS
<joachimATjku> i changed the sources.list from gutsy to hardy debs and ran an update and afterwards dist-upgrade
<Pici> Jordan_U: sorry, missed a key word in there :)
<jrib> joachimATjku: that's not how you upgrade
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  any ideas ?
<Buster_Hymen> pumpkinseed:  you too!
<joachimATjku> thats how i allways did it ( ....well worked in debian (sid) )
<jrib> joachimATjku: sure, but that is not how you upgrade ubuntu
<joachimATjku> so how can i get my missing 425 packages :D
<jrib> joachimATjku: did packages actually install from hardy?
<Bogus8> Please help... I'm trying to install clamAV on a live cd to check a windows partition but apt-get isn't finding it... is there a repos that I need to add to my sources list?
<joachimATjku> yeah bout 400 did install
<sambagirl> here is a question.
<hotmonkeyluv> If I had to choose a brand new graphics card under $200, but over $100 with COMPLETE linux compatiblity, what would you suggest
<jrib> joachimATjku: well you have to mess around with apt-get and dpkg now...
<joachimATjku> have not rebooted yet :D (I am afraid) :D
<sambagirl> is there a way that i can install 8.1 iso over my network?
<centaur5> jrib: Just out of curiosity what is the proper way to upgrade on a command line system if that's not how to do it?
<BridgeInhabitant> fg
<keithclark> Ok, thanks.  I must follow pumpkinseed back to windows as well.  I hope that the wireless drivers are fixed in a future release.
<jrib> !upgrade > centaur5
<ubottu> centaur5, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: You can try using the generic graphics drivers: run "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-not-working /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then open your xorg.conf with "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change Driver nvidia to Driver vesa
<level15> Hi: I just installed 8.10 and the  multimedia keys of my MS wireless keyboard 3000 do not work anymore. Any ideas?
<jrib> joachimATjku: pastebin your command and full output
<Jordan_U> !install | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<centaur5> Thanks jrib, I didn't know about that package.
<FistMaker> Hello! Can Anyone Help me set up internet connection sharing? I cant seem to share my Internet connection to my xbox 360
<sambagirl> thanks
<sambagirl> level15 most probably they use hotkeys drivers.
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  let me try that
<ConstantineXVI> I know Ubuntu doesn't support PPC anymore, what distro would be my best option then?
<level15> sambagirl: it used to work on 8.04...
<sambagirl> yellowdog constantinexvi
<christoforever> just a quick question, ive been all over the ubuntu forums, and cant seem to find a repo for enlightenment DR 17 anyone know if there are any for intrepid?
<afeijo> how can I recover a deleted file?
<Bogus8> Please help... I'm trying to install clamAV on a live cd to check a windows partition but apt-get isn't finding it... is there a repos that I need to add to my sources list?
<Jordan_U> ConstantineXVI: Ubuntu still releases community ports for PPC
<jrib> !recover | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<sambagirl> oh i see level15
<CarolinaSwamp> HI all, has anyone had the problem with 8.10 Kdevelop and libtool where they had to downgrade libtool? If so, how do you downgrade?
<afeijo> thanks
<meoblast001> how do you start a torrent in rTorrent?
<afeijo> impossible? tham
<afeijo> damn
<sachael> hi, can anyone recommend me a minimalistic gtk mail client?
<sachael> meoblast001, ctrl+s
<joachimATjku> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m7668811
<meoblast001> sachael, thanx
<ardchoille> sudo > joachimATjku
<Bogus8> Please help... I'm trying to install clamAV on a live cd to check a windows partition but apt-get isn't finding it... is there a repos that I need to add to my sources list?
<darkhamm> how can i configure samba to share correctly folders to share with XBMC?
<ardchoille> !sudo > joachimATjku
<ubottu> joachimATjku, please see my private message
<jrib> joachimATjku: english :) pastebin "LC_ALL=C apt-get dist-upgrade"
<FistMaker> Hello! Can Anyone Help me set up internet connection sharing? I cant seem to share my Internet connection to my xbox 360
<Bogus8> ubottu: clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<Scunizi> !ics | FistMaker
<ubottu> FistMaker: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<necrogami|work> How does one add a pre existing windows XP to Grub from the grub commandline?
<FistMaker> whats !ics mean? Im really new
<joachimATjku> looool
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing FistMaker read this link
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  vesa with "quotes" ??? do the line would be Driver    "vesa" ??
<level15> ubottu: hotkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey
<level15> ubottu: hotkeys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<joachimATjku> the english upgrade version lets me install the remaining 425 packages
<necrogami|work> How does one add a pre existing windows XP to Grub from the grub commandline?
<darkhamm> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Yes
<K_Dallas> Q: Where can one buy a desktop/laptop with Linux (nothing like xenros or the otherone inspire or something) with fully supported hardware and if required/needed to buy supported peripherals as well? Thanks
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Sorry for confusing you by forgetting them :)
<ConstantineXVI> K_Dallas: dell
<Bogus8> can someone help me install clamav?
<dimedo_> hi there, i want to use xinetd to start saned for scanner sharing, it works fine but i can only access the port 6566 through the loopback. from another pc, the connection gets closed instantly. any ideas?
<the_dark_warrio> How can I disable the bell sound? I can't find the bell on System > Preferences > Sound
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, same result ... semi white and grey screen .. desktop is blank
<meoblast001> how do you cancel a torrent in rTorrent
<whyameye> I need to get a PCI IEEE1394 card that I KNOW will absolutely work in 8.04. Recommendations?
<K_Dallas> ConstantineXVI, do they offer scanner, printers, webcams, ... all linux supported?
<joachimATjku> jrib: so how do u normally upgrade to another version?
<jrib> meoblast001: did you read its documentation?
<jrib> !upgrade > joachimATjku
<ubottu> joachimATjku, please see my private message
<K_Dallas> ConstantineXVI, do they use ubuntu as well, btw?
<Jordan_U> K_Dallas: Dell sells computers with Ubuntu pre-installed at http://dell.com/ubuntu I don't know about peripherals
<ConstantineXVI> K_Dallas: ubuntu's the only linux they serve
<joachimATjku> thx
<meoblast001> jrib: i just realized i could lol.. im ssh'd in and had to find a way around it.... but the torrent is picking up so im not gonna cancel it
<joachimATjku> kewl script ^
<jrib> meoblast001: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: That's really odd
<ConstantineXVI> i'm nut sure if they sell printers and etc. to go with them, mostly because my old HP refuses to die
<darkhamm> how can i configure samba to share correctly folders to share with XBMC?
<ConstantineXVI> *not sure
<devdavad> can anyone here please tell me how to turn off the synaptics touchpad in the xorg.conf?
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, not sure what to do now
<dimedo_> darkhamm, start nautilus with sudo to gain root access, then rightclick on a folder and see the share tab
<K_Dallas> Jordan_U, ConstantineXVI I see. My problem is that I am in the process of introducing linux to a lot of people (hopefully an install-fest in the spring) but frankly if they ask me if their printer, scanner, ... works with linux, I might not be able to answer completely and I need to have a place where I could refer them to to get whatever they want and still be sure that linux would fully recognize them
<bazhang> K_Dallas, check the hcl
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Neither am I :( Can you see if an 8.10 liveCD works?
<K_Dallas> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> dimedo_, darkhamm use gksudo not sudo
<xiangfu> how to restart usb. seems there something wrong with my USB. every times i just reboot the system , it's work again, how to restart it ,without "reboot"
<dimedo_> bazhang, do you know if there is a way to allow non root users to setup smb shars?
<bazhang> dimedo_, you read the samba docs?
<dimedo_> bazhang, never
<bazhang> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<darkhamm> dimedo_: my only problem is when i try to open new file in ext3 partition, xbmc let me see, but don't open
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, 8.10 live cd woks
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, works
<level15> ubottu: filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<dimedo_> bazhang, and? is there a way or not. else i don't need to read all that stuff
<Scunizi> Although not recommended, sometimes the latest Nvidia driver (from the site) can solve some issues. All the posts describing how to install it are pretty straight forward.  However none of them mention how to revert to a different driver if needed.. any ideas?
<necrogami|work> How does one add a pre existing windows XP to Grub from the grub commandline?
<teethlikelions> is it possible to invoke Ctrl+Alt+F7 from a shell script?
<bazhang> necrogami|work, ubuntu will pick it up when installing
<dimedo_> darkhamm, i'm using ext3 too, never had problems with such things, all files are listed and can be played back by my xbmc
<jrib> teethlikelions: chvt maybe
<dimedo_> darkhamm, but i don't use xbmc stable, i use a tech build about 3 months old
<JoeDaMac> Hello all!
<teethlikelions> jrib: thanks for the suggestion, i'll give it a shot!
<level15> necrogami|work: add something like whats on this pastebin to your menu.lst  http://pastebin.com/mb7d6022
<JoeDaMac> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977048&page=2
<darkhamm> dimedo_ : right, i've this issue before 5 months
<necrogami|work> Bazhang: this install of ubuntu is older ... on a drive that wasn't used .. it has the MBR on it .. and the drive we just pulled out had the previous windows MBR on it ..so i have a full windows drive without a MBR i just need to add it to the grub so i can boot into it..
<dimedo_> darkhamm, did you try to alter the permissions of your files?
<necrogami|work> level15: i'm asking from grub commandline
<necrogami|work> not menu.lst
<dimedo_> darkhamm, set a file to 666 and try, maybe thats the problem
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Is it possible that the upgrade didn't complete for some reason?
<Scunizi> necrogami|work: here's what mine looks like.. you can probably patch your with similar lines.. sudo fdisk -l will show you what partitions are what.  http://pastebin.com/f1e55b99
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, pretty sure it did ... but if it hadnt ... how would i check ?
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, or reset everything ?
<darkhamm> dimedo_: not , but when i download some multimedia file, if i don't change permission, i can't open with xbmc, and no problems in ubuntu
<dimedo_> any idea how to setup xined to let other pcs access my tcp 6566 scanner share?
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: If it didn't complete then "sudo dpkg --configure -a" should complete it
<necrogami|work> FROM GRUB COMMAND LINE .... I'm NOT IN ubuntu i'm at the bootloader commandline
<dimedo_> darkhamm, so you can open some files?
<greg_> can anyone plllleeease help me set up my ubuntu box so i can VPN in from outside and access my Samba shares
<thefawk> someone knows of a repository to upgrade to openoffice.org 3? the one one at launchpad is not working anymore (get 404)
<sambagirl> umm this version is hoary hedgehog
<Jordan_U> necrogami|work: IIRC you use the same lines that you would add to the menu.lst and just enter them directly at the prompt ( to boot windows, it won't modify the menu.lst permanently )
<zsquareplusc> greg_ i'm using ssh/sftp in such cases. more secure :-)
<darkhamm> dimedo_: when i build a samba share, i can run everything, when i download something in the share, xbmc let me see the file but don't open
<Scunizi> sambagirl: that's ancient history
<greg_> zsquare - i would like it so I could for example mount one of my samba shares as a network drive from work...
<JoeDaMac> Fist time using any kind of linux. Booting off the live CD, not getting ANY video, whatsoever, Monitor out of range. Even with the textonly install. DVI to HDMI cable from mac mini to my display. Tried the 2 most recent versions, textonly and livecd. Same problem with all of them.
<thefawk> what monitor are you using joe?
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, same thing ... white line with grey and a blank desktop
<dimedo_> darkhamm, could you please type umask and tell me what it prints out?
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, with a cursor
<JoeDaMac> Its actually an HD TV with HDMI in
<JoeDaMac> widescreen, 27"
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: Was there a cursor before as well?
<thefawk> try with a regular monitor first
<JoeDaMac> can't =(
<thefawk> then you can install what you need to get hdmi video
<JoeDaMac> well, I could, but that would require getting a monitor ;)
<wos> can anyone help me with a rescubuntu usb image install please?
<thefawk> try to get one, I don't know how to fix it without x server
<JoeDaMac> Hmm. Thing is, I *was* able to get video at one point.
<necrogami|work> Jordan_U: From Grub Command line how do i check which drives are available.
<zsquareplusc> greg_: if it is across the internet, i'd use some VPN or ssh tunnel. but IT departments are usually not very happy with users doing their own VPN ;-)
<bazhang> wos what is rescubuntu
<JoeDaMac> In the text only install, I just hit return a few times during boot, brought me to a text only installation/cd check screen
<wos> bazhang, http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/Download
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U,  yes
<thefawk> I have no idea I have never used a hdmi screen to install, you can try the safe mode I guess.
<wos> bazhang could you help me please
<thefawk> is the second option, you can blindly try to hit it pushing down once and enter I guess
<bazhang> wos what is the problem
<JoeDaMac> Ooo
<JoeDaMac> Cool
<bazhang> wos that is 3rd party software
<greg_> zsquareplus - i have set up my own dyndns address....all i would like to do is bang that in to my laptop as the server address and mount the shares
<JoeDaMac> At waht point? Right at startup?
<JoeDaMac> *what
<vvaladares2> server irc.freenode.org
<vvaladares2> ops
<vvaladares2> ops
<wos> bazhang im following their installation instructions but im getting an error
<lenswipe> i could use some help with permissions if anyone can spare the time?
<FloodBot1> vvaladares2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> i got serious issues here
<greg_> when i had vista (eugh) installed was easy enough....but not i'm clueless
<lenswipe> anyone?
<bazhang> wos no, what do you need to rescue; that is 3rd party software and not supported here
<ardchoille> lenswipe: ask and someone will answer if they can
<level15> lenswipe: ssup
<ardchoille> !permissions > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<thefawk> yeah after the bios, when the cd starts loading joe
<wos> bazhang i thought you were a volunteer
<lenswipe> when im going into this problem
<lenswipe> its complicated
<lenswipe> and i dont want to have to keep repeating myself
<bazhang> wos that is 3rd party software; what are you trying to rescue
<wos> i need to rescue a 500GB external harddrive
<lenswipe> so i want to wait until someone is ready to answer me
<cmdbbq> i am looking for more info on gnome-mplayer, can anyone point me in the right direction, or alternatively does anyone know how to access/edit the hotkeys for gnome-mplayer?
<lenswipe> i have a problem with /var/www permissions...
<ardchoille> lenswipe: just ask, or no one is going to be able to answer
<thefawk> Anyone know of a repository with openoffice.org 3 for intrepid? the one at launchpad.net is not working anymore
<lenswipe> alright
<JoeDaMac> thanks thefawk, I'll give it a shot
<thefawk> np joe
<wos> bazhang are you paid or something?/
<thefawk> good luck
<cmdbbq> lenswipe, if no one knows the answer, re ask you question ~15-20 min later
<jrgp> I've got a raid5 with 3 identical drives with mdadm mounted at /home. I changed my hostname and since then I've gotta start the raid manually. can I fix this?
<level15> lenswipe: what is the problem exactly?
<lenswipe> at the say so of a guide on ubuntuforums i chmodded my /var/www directory to enable it to be readable and writeable by samba (only for selected users)
<lenswipe> i was told
<bazhang> wos describe the exact issue with the drive and someone will try to answer
<lenswipe> to run this:
<Pici> !enter | lenswipe
<wos> i need an ubuntu bud to help me out with stuff like this
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lenswipe> sudo chmod -R 771 /var/www
<lenswipe> im sure you can all imagine what that would do, my website is no longer readable by apache, and yes, i can easily put it back to 775 except that i run a phpbb board
<lenswipe> so lots of different things have dfferent levels of permissions
<wos> well i dont know what happened, i was in the ubuntu install partitioning menu and the drive has disappeared off the radar on both windows and ubuntu ever since then :(
<dimedo_> darkhamm, if you're still there, i'm quite sure i know how to fix your problem...
<level15> lenswipe: pm me
<syslq_> Alsamixer does not complain but I get no sound, nothing is muted. Ubuntu 8.10
<lenswipe> level15: how?
<syslq_> Any ideas?
<thefawk> wos open terminal and fdisk and see where your drive went to
<lenswipe> level15: pm me, im not good with pidgin...
<level15> lenswipe: lol, me neither... let's see
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, ideas ?
<greg_> can someone please help me set up my computer as a PPTP server?
<shadowwulf> anybody want to help me with a grey and white logon and a blank screen after logon
<wos> thefawk it shows up in windows under the partitioning utility that comes with windows. it shows up as unallocated space
<jrgp> I've got a raid5 with 3 identical drives with mdadm mounted at /home. I changed my hostname and since then I've gotta start the raid manually. can I fix this?
<thefawk> fix your grub resolution shadow
<shadowwulf> thefawk, how ?
<the_dark_warrio> I have an asus p5rd1-vm mother board, with integrated video card, but running glxinfo, says redirect rendering is No. What this means?
<thefawk> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wos> thefawk are you there
<thefawk> yes wos
<shadowwulf> thefawk, and type in what then ?
<wos> thefawk what should i do?
<Guest35970> can I add port into DNS server ?
<Guest35970> Hic
<Jordan_U> shadowwulf: I don't think this will help, but a way to sort of reset everything would be to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical -a" ( it will take a while )
<shadowwulf> Jordan_U, ok, ill try that if thefawk idea doesnt work
<vahnx> Within Ubuntu 8.10 there is a Create USB Stick feature. Will that format the USB device?
<shadowwulf> thefawk, what do i type in menu.lst ??
<bazhang> vahnx, to build a bootable usb stick? sure
<vahnx> Just wondering, thanks.
<thefawk> shadow look for this line in your gedit: splash vga=xxx and change it to a generic one
<idea4gud> http://www.pythian.com/blogs/654/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-linux-710-gutsy-gibbon
<idea4gud> i am foll this
<vahnx> I know VirtualBox doesn't boot from USB, but what other Virtual Machine softwate would?
<idea4gud> for i in 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 S ; do ln -s /etc/rc$i.d /etc/rc.d/rc$i.d ; done what does this line
<toyo|desk> hey guys
<vahnx> Hello
<vahnx> I should be studying for a Networking test tomorrow, oh well.
<toyo|desk> do any of you know if there is a way to add a terminal link to the right click function of the desktop
<vahnx> I'll do it later.
<shadowwulf> thefawk, i see a splash word at the end of the kernal line but no VGA
<toyo|desk> so you right click the desktop and have a open terminal button
<toyo|desk> I am used to opensuse
<toyo|desk> they have it setup like that
<vahnx> I just googled it and I see a few results on that.
<the_dark_warrio> How can I turn Direct Rendering On?
<FistMaker> OK, i've read and performed the steps for setting up NAT and DHCP and my ICS is still not working
<vahnx> Just install the 'nautilus-open-terminal' package, log out and back again (or run 'killall nautilus'). Now you have the terminal in your right-click menu.
<zsquareplusc> idea4gud: looks like someone not knowing about update-rc.d look at that programs man page to get an idea
<Jordan_U> the_dark_warrio: Install the proper drivers for your gfx card
<toyo|desk> thanks vahnx
<toyo|desk> :)
<vahnx> I got that from Google
<vahnx> Not sure if it will work
<vahnx> Sounds like it will though
<DasEi> Ana_: you're fine ?
<zsquareplusc> idea4gud: it creates links to the runlevels, so that a service is started when the computer boots
<FistMaker> Can someone help me set up internet connection sharing please?
<the_dark_warrio> Jordan_U: Ubuntu indeed installed the driver, but there is no direct rendering
<vahnx> If my one classmate was here he knows how to network share.
<shadowwulf> thefawk, i see a splash word at the end of the kernal line but no vga
<FistMaker> my xbox 360 fails DNS everytime
<FistMaker> cannot get it connected
<vahnx> Does it work in a different OS? Just a way of troubleshooting.
<FistMaker> i've followed the steps for ICS,NAT and DHCP on the main site, but it's not working
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: Is there a DHCP server setup on your LAN?
<FistMaker> Yes
<zsquareplusc> your's or the ISps one?
<FistMaker> Set it up according to the documentation on the support site
<toyo|desk> thanks a lot vahnx that did the trick
<toyo|desk> :)
<vahnx> Sweet
<the_dark_warrio> "Direct Rendering" can be enabled with any graphic card? Event if it is onboard?
<vahnx> Yeah Google is a good place to search for that stuff.
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: Then you need to setup your xbox manually so the gateway is set to your Ubuntu machine rather than the other dhcp server
<vahnx> I hate Yahoo and Windows Live search
<gregbrady> How do I install the Compiz settings manager?
<idea4gud> zsquareplusc : ok just to make oracle start at run time we do pdate-rc.d
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<FistMaker> what should I set the gw for my xbox?
<FistMaker> which I.P.?
<greg_> anyone able to help me with open vpn?
<gregbrady> bazhang: Thank you
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: The ip of our Ubuntu machine
<toyo|desk> vahnx, yeah I was just getting really irritated not having my rightclick terminal
<FistMaker> the I.P. for eht1 or eth0?
<vahnx> That does seem useful, maybe I should do it too.
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: The ip for eth1
<shadowwulf> thefawk, any ideas ?? -i see a splash word at the end of the kernal line but no vga
<FistMaker> ok, i'll give that a shot
<bryan> can someone help with installing openoffice? i have kubuntu intrepid which came with 2.4.  today, i tried to upgrade to 3.0 and it failed, now i can't install 2.4 or 3.0
<toyo|desk> vahnx, another thing I suggest is gnome-do
<toyo|desk> its pretty sweet
<valdirsjr> join django-br
<vahnx> What'ts it do?
<Jordan_U> bryan: How did you try to upgrade?
<vahnx> I'm installing it right now don't know what it does though hehe
<toyo|desk> you press a hotkey or a key sequence and it opens up a run dialogue
<toyo|desk> let me find its web page
<toyo|desk> http://do.davebsd.com/
<toyo|desk> think thats the site
<bryan> Jordan_U: i added this to sources.list http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<thefawk> shadow add vga=773 after the splash; this will set your resolution to 1024x768 @ 8-bit depth (color), is a very universal resolution, most monitors will display it
<idea4gud> i did nasty thing was tryin to edit etc/sysctl.conf and some how it crashed
<idea4gud> now i hae 2 files
<idea4gud> one original other .swp extension
<vahnx> looks like quicksilver on the mac
<vahnx> whats the default hotkey?
<gregbrady> How do I install java support in Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit edition
<toyo|desk> vahnx, that is what it is
<toyo|desk> same code
<shadowwulf> thefawk, ok that changed the text to smaller ... but it didnt help my overall problem ... still white line and grey screen ... blank desktop
<toyo|desk> different name
<vahnx> sweet
<vahnx> i never use macs but i watched techtv lots
<toyo|desk> yeah
<toyo|desk> its quicksilver
<bryan> Jordan_U: when i did an upgrade, it failed, then i tried to uninstall it. now i'm way over my head
<Jordan_U> bryan: What happened when you tried to update, was there an error message?
<vahnx> Tried installing OS X on my laptop but it takes 2 hours and theres a chance it doesn't work
<toyo|desk> :/
<darth10> just type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk, gregbrady
<toyo|desk> yeah
<gregbrady> darth10: Will do, thanks
<toyo|desk> vahnx, yeah there are some cool plugins for gnome-do as well
<bryan> Jordan_U: i believe openoffice.org-core was held back
<FistMaker> Now it's WORSE
<bryan> which caused everything to fail
<FistMaker> Now the I.P. fails and it wont even attempt to set up the dan
<FistMaker> *DNS
<Fresh78> skoooodie whooooo
<Jordan_U> bryan: Can you pastebin the output from "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<Fresh78> whats up?
<vahnx> Does gnome-do create a shortcut launcher somewhere?
<Fresh78> whys 8.04 so dang on slow at times
<toyo|desk> it sits in the notification area
<gregbrady> bazhang: worked perfectly, thanks again.
<vahnx> Oh yeah I see that now
<toyo|desk> or whatever
<bazhang> Fresh78, you need to provide specific info
<FistMaker> Jordan_U: Now I.P fails. What do I do now?
<toyo|desk> I make it start on my session start by adding it to sessions
<bryan> Jordan_U: no errors just: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Jordan_U> FistMaker: I don't know
<vahnx> in preferences theres a checkbox to start at login
<Fresh78> specific? feels like I'm diving a chevrolet
<Fresh78> lol
<toyo|desk> yeah or that
<toyo|desk> :P
<vahnx> super+space is the shortcut =D
<toyo|desk> vahnx, I decided the checkbox was just too ez
<toyo|desk> :P
<bazhang> Fresh78, do you have a support question? or just wish to chat
<toyo|desk> vahnx, you can change it
<GAZ082> Aww, still supporting random loggin-offs
<vahnx> Ah ;D I'm a fan of automation
<toyo|desk> I made mine ctrl+space
<Fresh78> oh this just support
<Fresh78> peace yall
<FistMaker> ... I've been trying to set up ICS for two days now
<bazhang> yep
<bryan> Jordan_U: right now i have the openoffice 3.0 repository disabled
<vahnx> super space seems good. i think my ctrl+space etc. is binded by compiz
<vahnx> actually i might change it to alt+space
<vahnx> like launchy
<ardchoille> Is there a gnome equivalent to kde's katapult? That seems to be all I'm missing
<toyo|desk> oh yeah I ripped off my left hand super button because I got pissed off in windows while playing a game I hit it and the damn start menu popped up
<vahnx> hehe
<vahnx> my friend had os x on his desktop but removed it because when he played wow the doc kept popping up
<vahnx> i told him he could hide it n stuff but too late
<toyo|desk> lame
<bryan> he he he
<FistMaker> is there another place I can go for help other than this channel for help with Internet Connection issues?
<Fresh78> hey baz whats a good chat server?
<toyo|desk> ardchoille, what is katapult?
<musikgoat|main> FistMaker: not really, not if its ubuntu related
<FistMaker> how do I start from scratch with this then
<toyo|desk> I believe that gnome-do is the same thing
<Milos_SD> Hello all... I changed /bin/sh to be run by dash by doing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash, how can I return it to default - to be bash?
<FistMaker> I want to start all over with the network
<jrib> Milos_SD: the default is dash
<ardchoille> toyo|desk: ah, thanks
<bryan> Jordan_U: how can i get back to openoffice 2.4?
<MTeck> Anybody know how to make screen start detached?
<FistMaker> i've tried Firestarter, ICS, NAT and DHCP3
<FistMaker> im not sure what to even try to configure anymore
<Jordan_U> bryan: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org" should do it
<toyo|desk> ardchoille, yes gnome-do is the same thing
<ardchoille> toyo|desk: installing it now :)
<toyo|desk> cool
<musikgoat|main> FistMaker: maybe detailing all you've done in the forums would be the best approach
<jrib> MTeck: -d  (see 'man screen')
<Milos_SD> jrib, are you sure?
<fattmoley> Does anyone have any experience setting up a mobile broadband card? I can't seem to get mine to work...
<jrib> Milos_SD: yes
<toyo|desk> brb
<musikgoat|main> FistMaker: then coming back with all the details, or wait for a reply on the forums
<Jordan_U> fattmoley: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bryan> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m77a12031
<gregbrady> darth10: done, but my browser still does not show java enable pages.
<level15> gregbrady: 64 bits?
<Buster_Hymen> which is the best filesystem for a laptop installation?
<Buster_Hymen> and by best i mean fastest while still being reasonably bulletproof
<gregbrady> level15: yes
<Jordan_U> bryan: Sorry, try "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer"
<Vy_purPle> haiiiiiiii
<level15> gregbrady: last time i checked, there was no java plugin for 64 bit linux
<darth10> gregbrady, send me the output of 'java -version'
<level15> you could use a browser which uses the JRE directly, konqueror, for example. that should work
<Frogzoo> Buster_Hymen: ext3 of course
<darth10> ya dat cud work 2...
<level15> Buster_Hymen: i like reiserfs over the rest
<someone537> hey guys, I'm in live Damn Small Linux (through VMware) session. how can I run an executable that's stored in on my windows os?
<Milos_SD> jrib, well... I only see .bash in my home folder... :S
<darth10> mozilla has a jre plugin rite?
<bryan> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m6826b4a0
<Frogzoo> Buster_Hymen: thing to remember about laptops, is crashes due to low battery are common
<Buster_Hymen> Frogzoo, level15 :  Those two always seem to come up.  what's the big difference between the two?  Also, how does JFS compare?
<apeiron> darth10, Several.
<jrib> Milos_SD: dash is what /bin/sh is linked to by default.  Your user's shell is still bash by default
<Dante123> hey is there a wine irc chat??
<Frogzoo> Dante123: #winehq
<jrib> !wine | Dante123
<Dante123> ﻿Frogzoo thanks!
 * jrib looks at ubottu
<gregbrady> darth10: http://www.pastebin.ca/1263265
<Buster_Hymen> Frogzoo: right.  but both ext3 and ReiserFS (and jfs too, if i'm not mistaken) are journaled, right?
<apeiron> !helpp
<apeiron> !help
<level15> i have no experience with jfs. i've read/heard that reiserfs is faster than ext3. i have forced checks of ext2 and ext3 so i prefer reiser
<ubottu> Dante123: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Milos_SD> jrib, ok... thanks ... So I didn't do anything that will brake my system :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpp
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> Milos_SD: nope
<greg_> can anyone help me set up openvpn to allow me to get access to my samba shares outside of my network?
<metbsd> ext3/2 is more mature
<apeiron> laggy bot is laggy
<level15> but reiser is dying since its lead developer is going to jail, if he's not there already
<somat> i have a bit problem with samba, some body help me ?
<jrib> somat: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<darth10> gregbrady, huh seems ok.....get a java plugin for the browser ur using...
<level15> Buster_Hymen: yes, they are all journaled
<Frogzoo> level15: reiser's been in jail for ages
<gregbrady> darth10: browser is firefox
<Buster_Hymen> level15:  yeah i tried reiser on a test box and it's pretty fast.  it's considered as reliable as ext3 right?
<Frogzoo> Buster_Hymen: not really
<level15> Buster_Hymen: IMHO, it is more stable than ext3... but you'll find ppl who will tell you otherwise. for me it has worked just fine
<r2s> in ubuntu 8.10... when you do modprobe.. is it gonna be permanently configured even when I restart??\
<metbsd> what doyou guys do if the website don't run well in firefox or konqueror
<someone537> hey guys, I'm in a live session of a generic Linux distro and I don't know how to view a directory (I tried 'ls' and 'cd' and 'dir'). all it says is 'events.cal'
<jrib> gregbrady: you can use icedtea6-plugin for example to get java in your browser on 64bit
<level15> r2s: no
<jrib> someone537: -ENOCONTEXT
<someone537> k
<geeksquad> can you get a browser to work in emacs like a buffer
<somat> jrib : ok, when i open a file in server, and save it, there is an error message -> 'filename' is not a directory
<gregbrady> jrib: How to install that?
<Buster_Hymen> Okay. looks like some google research is in order =)  but they're both very well established filesystems, right?
<r2s> level15: how to I make them permanently modprobed ??
<jrib> gregbrady: same as everything else, use your favorite package manager such as Synaptic
<someone537> jrib: that did nothing. I'm in a Damn Small Linux session thru VMWare player, btw
<gregbrady> jrib: got you.  I will try
<jrib> somat: I meant to ask the channel
<n8tuser> geeksquad -> elinks and w3m perhaps?
<usser> r2s, add it /etc/modules
<usser> r2s, *to
<ellipsis> possibly not the best channel for this, but everyone in #php seems to be asleep
<ellipsis> can anyone recommend a good PHP IDE that has some form of function/variable name completion...basically some form of Intellisense?
<geeksquad> whats that i just got emacs
<jrib> someone537: I meant you aren't providing enough context.  But you should ask the damn small linux channel, not the ubuntu channel
<level15> r2s: add them to /etc/modprobe.d/insertyourrelevantfilenamehere
<r2s> Thanks
<toyo|desk> anyway
<someone537> lol ok.. i thought it was a command
<metbsd> why you run damn small linux
<toyo|desk> I am back
<n8tuser> ellipsis -> learn to be patient and wait there
<level15> ellipsis: quanta
<r2s> level15: thanks and this is related to my problem detecting/using ZTe MF622 3G/HSDPA Modem... anyone knows a fix??
<someone537> jrib: very few peopl on #dsl. any ideas why a command like 'ls' would not work on DSL?
<jrib> someone537: nope
<level15> r2s: sorry, can't help you with winmodems
<jrib> someone537: use an ubuntu live cd and we can help you :)
<someone537> ok ok
<geeksquad> diffrent shell maybe
<somat> jrib : ok thank's
<mewshi> Can someone please help me with my wireless?
<bryan> Jordan_U: it still failed http://pastebin.com/m6826b4a0     could this be because there is still 3.0 package remnants?
<metbsd> do you guys think ubuntu is better than kubuntu? if yes, why?
<n8tuser> !ask | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r2s> ANyone can help me fix MF622 3G modem??
<darth10> ubuntu rules!...more effective on memory
<jrib> !ot | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geeksquad> can you get a browser to work in emacs as a buffer
<bazhang> metbsd, ask in #ubuntu-bots or #ubuntu-offtopic
<gregbrady> metbsd: Ubuntu is cleaner and simpler than Kubuntu.  IMHO
<jrib> !wireless > mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi, please see my private message
<Jesus_> yea ubuntu>kubuntu
<someone537> does KDE offer anything over gnome?
<mewshi> Well, it keeps randomly disconnecting, and, a lot of the time, it disconnects when I launch anything that doesn't use HTTP (like Thunderbird, Pidgin, or IRC).  Also, I cannot *access* these protocols via the wireless; the wired connection, however, works just fine!  Please help :(
<Jesus_> kde is just blue basically
<Jesus_> blue gnome
<someone537> lol
<rustlerharv> I need help with a praphics issue
<gregbrady> someone537: complexity
<rustlerharv> whenever i use acceleration it flashes
<someone537> more complex than gnome then? more capable?
<Jesus_> look it up\
<Jesus_> on youtube maby
<geeksquad> can you get a browser to work in emacs like a buffer please helps and say what to DO
<level15> someone537, Jesus_: you can discuss that i #flamewars :D
<gregbrady> someone537: I find it just more confusing.
<metbsd> i always thought kde was better than gnome
<rustlerharv> normal use its fine but when i go in a game or something that useses 3d its like a stobe light
<umer> is there any utility like DU meter Graphical utility
<someone537> i did and i only figured out that kde & gnome apps need to be specific to that flavor
<mewshi> If someone can help me, I will be *eternally* grateful
<bazhang> take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gregbrady> someone537: I could be just set in my ways though!
<mau> Is there a ubuntu version for Intel x64 processors?
<level15> umer: what's du meter?
<someone537> mau: yes
<adred> anyone here know a howto link on how to enable video support for empathy? i can't seem to find an option for video chat..
<level15> mau: yeah... ubuntu
<someone537> there's a 64-bit version
<cmdbbq> mau yes
<mau> I checked the 64 bit button but it was downloading an amd64
<geeksquad> mau yes i think check download site
<mau> Ah ok
<someone537> shoudl be the same, afaik
<umer> du meter it's networking utility which shows you how many packets are send and receive
<jrib> mau: that will work
<umer> in a very good maner
<mau> the amd64?
<level15> amd64 = EM64T = intel 64 = x86_64
<cmdbbq> mau it is the same thing, AMD just did 64 bit first
<mau> ok
<jrib> mau: it's just how the architecture is named
<mau> thanks
<cmdbbq> what level15 said
<mewshi> So, does anyone have any clue what's wrong?
<mau> Thanks again. Have a nice day!
<level15> mau: np, u2
<fattmoley> Is there anyone who can help set up a sprint mobile wireless card?
<geeksquad> can you get a browser to work in emacs as a buffer tell me WHAT TO DO PLEASE
<level15> geeksquad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W3m
<gregbrady> jrib: worked perfectly!  Thanks.
<mewshi> Anyone at all? :(
<bazhang> mewshi, did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<thefawk> anyone knows of a repository to upgrade to openoffice.org 3 (intrepid)? other than launchpad, it is not working
<jrib> geeksquad: try #emacs
<usser> thefawk, just get the installer from openoffice.org
<mewshi> can anyone help me?  Has anyone even bothered to answer?
<jrib> mewshi: yes, several people actually
<level15> mewshi: if i knew, i'd say something... the thing is, i don't
<bazhang> mewshi, did you read the link the bot gave you?
<geeksquad> jrib people are just lurking there
<bazhang> mewshi, pay attention.
<jrib> geeksquad: be patient
<mewshi> Yes
<mewshi> that doesn't even begin to deal with my problem
<geeksquad> i am a very impatint 9 yr old
<bazhang> !wireless | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> read those docs mewshi
<geeksquad> so hurry
<mewshi> it sees the device
<mewshi> but it keeps dropping the connection
<mewshi> And I can't use irc except through a web client.  Can't use Thunderbird...
<geeksquad> mewshi heck the hardware
<mewshi> What do you mean?
<geeksquad> meant check
<level15> mewshi: that last issue sounds more like a firewall issue
<mewshi> It used to work fine
<mewshi> no
<mewshi> I think it's something with the card, because whenever I try to use irc on the wireless, it drops out
<level15> mewshi: are you using a public network?
<geeksquad> check the cables and find out in anyone a a device that is interfering
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 mewshi
<mewshi> Yes, it's a public (university) network
<ellipsis> how do I set the default imageviewer in 8.1?
<geeksquad> meant if anyone has a interfereing device
<ellipsis> *image viewer
<level15> mewshi: maybe the network admin things that's malicious traffic and decides to disconnect clients sending it
<mewshi> No, because it does this everywhere, all the time
<mewshi> no, I asked them, they don't block those ports.  And who would block SMTP traffic?
<mewshi> And that STILL wouldn't solve the problem of my wireless connecting, on average, every 45 seconds
<creative2bad> how can i install proftpd without having to add users .. IE: use the userinfo thats already in the machine thats been building up when i add users ?
<level15> mewshi: then, no, sorry, I am clueless abt the cause of your issues
<geeksquad> mewshi a retarded idiot
<OB1FoShoB> is the compiz burn effect gone in 8.10?
<geeksquad> the fire one i thin is gone
<mewshi> Disconnecting*
<OB1FoShoB> :-(
<metbsd> what's diff between wubi and normal install
<sachael> anyone know a minimalistic GUI email client?
<geeksquad> wubi is virtual disk
<OB1FoShoB> that was SO cool, i wann it back...waaaaa
<arktvrvs> mutt ;)
<mewshi> So, no one has any ideas?
<mindrape> webmail ftw
<geeksquad> nope the geeks have been met
<geeksquad> !ftw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw
<metbsd> but wubi ubuntu is running faster than normal ubuntu?
<usser> sachael, mutt
<mindrape> geeksquad: for the win.  :)
<keyhack> Is there a way to adjust overscan in gnome? there is black space on the edges of the TV
<geeksquad> oh
<bazhang> mewshi, we have given you some docs to read; you have provided very sparse info and have not said what errors you have received nor what you have tried
<usser> sachael, xmail
<sachael> usser, thanks, I know mutt, never found time to learn it, but im looking for GUI
<usser> sachael, err not xmail, xmail is something else
<sachael> oh, ok  I'lll check it out
<arktvrvs> curses is GUI ;D
<jrib> mewshi: you need to ask a question.  Most people have no idea what they should or should not have an idea about when you ask that
<bazhang> mewshi, so in that context, just repeating 'anyone?' will not get any help
<rustlerharv> anyone have troubles with graphics flashing during games
<geeksquad> on ipod yes in motochaser lol
<someone537> hey guys, i'm in a VMWare player sessiono ubuntu 8.04 and all i see is the mouse cursor and an orange background. any ideas?
<mewshi> It's not giving me any errors
<mewshi> That's all the info I have
<mewshi> if there's something you want me to tell you, then ask
<mewshi> if you want me to run a command, tell me
<Chrisie> !info netbeans
<FloodBot1> mewshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 855 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<mindrape> someone537 - you must peel the orange with your mouse to prove your worthiness.
<n8tuser> on cron  minutes column   */10  is every 10 minutes right?
<geeksquad> gnome error or install problem
<Pici> n8tuser: Yep
<akahig2> my CPU load has shot through the roof... conky and the gnome system monitor both show firefox using around 30%. top, though, puts firefox's cpu usage at 70%. why aren't these consistent?
<someone537> mindrape: thanks. just what i wanted to hear
<mewshi> How do I fix my god damn wireless, that's my question!
<r2s> I need help on this...http://paste.ubuntu.com/75060/
<bazhang> mewshi, read the links, and try what they say; then report what errors you receive
<mindrape> mewshi - sudo ifconfig      do you have a wlan device?        sudo iwconfig is it connected to an AP?
<bazhang> mewshi, no cursing here please
<r2s> My ZTE MF622 3G modem was detected as using the ohci_hcd not ehci_hcd or uhci_hcd
<level15> akahig2: maybe different sampling interval, maybe some of them are averagin over all cores
<n8tuser> Pici -> ok thanks for confirming, ..am getting an auth.log entry every 5 minutes and i only have one entry in my crontab and as you have said its 10 minutes intervals
<mewshi> There isn't anything to do with them!  For christ's sake, the drivers are there.  But it keeps disconnecting at random, and NONE of those docs help at all!
<geeksquad> !botsnack | windows
<ubottu> windows: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mewshi> I've gone through those docs already, they are useless
<mindrape> mewshi - dmesg - what does it say just after a disconnect occurs?
<geeksquad> yay
<Pici> n8tuser: Hm. I've never checked auth.log against my crontab schedules, I'm not sure if this is normal or not, sorry.
<mewshi> so, now we wait for it to disconnect
<ASULutzy> mewshi: yea, dmesg | tail -f
<Stargazer> Is there a way of getting a lost of skipped files from a transfer ?
<Stargazer> List*
<usser> mewshi, what wireless chipset do u have?
<alex|xela> does anyone have anyu ideas on how i can migrate all my users from one server to another? like the /etc/passwd /etc/group goes ok, but my /etc/shadow is a tough one, copying over the file doesnt seem to work, as the password are all broken, anyone know how to migrate a /etc/shadow from one server to another?
<akahig2> level15: is there any way of isolating what's causing firefox to be consuming all the CPU?  nothing's changed in the last few days except changing the flash plugin (as part of the pulseaudio fix)
<arktvrvs> akahig2: ive only had that problem with PDF's occasionally
<arktvrvs> and in that case it seems to be a bug with the pdf viewer
<level15> akahig2: flash is always my prime suspect... but let's face it, firefox has never been exactly resource friendly
<akahig2> ﻿arktvrvs: the off the chart cpu consumption?
<geeksquad> crontab to wireless man
<level15> alex|xela: what are the source and destination OS's?
<ASULutzy> alex|xela: do you have a gshadow file?
<mewshi> usser: it's an Atheros 928X
<arktvrvs> akahig2: yes, as well as sucking up hundred of megs of page files
<arktvrvs> page file*
<usser> mewshi, nvm... then i have intel. sorry
<akahig2> level15: that's true, but FF3 has been much easier on the resources than v2.  should the flash plugin be load if nothing has called it, or does it load on startup?
<alex|xela> level15: debian -> ubuntu
<ASULutzy> mewshi: you should check your syslog, or do dmesg | tail -f
<ASULutzy> and see what exactly if anything your box sees when  your wireless goes down
<akahig2> ﻿arktvrvs: I'm lucky there.  swap and tmp usage is minimal
<alex|xela> ASULutzy: yes i do
<ASULutzy> alex|xela: you should copy that too then :)
<alex|xela> anything else?
<ASULutzy> Hmmm, /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow /etc/group /etc/gshadow... maybe /var/spool/mail
<someone537> hey guys, i'm in a VMWare player sessiono ubuntu 8.04 and all i see is the mouse cursor and an orange background. any ideas?
<metbsd> should i install a normal installation other than wubi installation? and why?
<ASULutzy> alex|xela: and of course /home (if needed)
<mewshi> http://pastebin.com/f6db6483d <- this is what dmesg gives me
<level15> someone537: i think gnome failed to load completely
<error404notfound> how can I print the current ruleset of iptables?
<alex|xela> ASULutzy: pw auth, mainly out of postifx
<alex|xela> fix*
<level15> error404notfound: iptables -L
<alex|xela> which ties into /etc/shadow
<ASULutzy> metbsd: wubi stinks, I wouldn't use it, I'm sure there's a huge FAQ on Wubi
<Falstius> metbsd: wubi installation will perform like a normal installation on a slower HD.  If you're installing just to play around and learn, wubi is fine.  If you want to use Ubuntu as your primary OS or for high performance applications, you should do a normal install.
<someone537> i see
<metbsd> ASULutzy, why?
<ASULutzy> metbsd: Performance reasons, data loss reasons, etc
<DavidCanarias> I'd like to memorize somehow certain command lines for the terminal so that when I hit one key up pops the command. Is there any way I can do this????
<metbsd> so in wubi enviroment, software runs slower than in normal enviroment?
<ASULutzy> metbsd: If your entire operating system resides on an NTFS partition that Windows has full read/write access to (and has all the nice fragmentation issues that NTFS still gets)
<arktvrvs> DavidCanarias: you are talking about history
<arktvrvs> it is default behavior for bash.
<ASULutzy> metbsd: On a file on that partition that is
<metbsd> ASULutzy, except for ntfs fragment, anything else?
<DavidCanarias> arktvrvs: I don't like history very much!!! jejejej How's that I don't understand?
<mindrape> DavidCanarias: you could setup an alias for a single letter...  ie; if you pushed k it would run a huge command.
<mewshi> so, based on this http://pastebin.com/f6db6483d does anyone have a clue what's wrong? :(
<arktvrvs> DavidCanarias: in your terminal, press UP
<ASULutzy> metbsd: The fact that a program or virus in Windows could destroy your entire Linux install
<Falstius> metbsd: no, it only loads more slowly.  Also, if your computer were to crash you're more likely to lose data (or your windows installation could corrupt your wubi file).  Like I said, wubi is fine for playing and getting a feel, but it isn't good for your primary OS.
<DavidCanarias> mindrape: That's what I want to do, but how.
<mindrape> DavidCanarias: .bashrc
<ASULutzy> metbsd:  Or the fact that you are sort of counting on a single file in a Windows install not getting hosed... That's reason enough for me
<mindrape> man it
<DavidCanarias> arktvrvs: press UP????
<mewshi> Yeah, the up arrow
<arktvrvs> Yes, UP.  The key with the arrow on it
<DavidCanarias> mindrape: Do I go to terminal and type in .bashrc? And then what
<level15> mewshi: i was experiencing the same kind of issues with my laptop after i upgraded to 8.10... same deauthenticated msg. never got to fix them, though, since my laptop's video card burnt
<metbsd> so i guess wubi is ok for me, i don't want linux be my primary os
<mindrape> echo "alias k='some long command'" >> .bashrc
<mewshi> Just kill me... please... it's the humane thing to do...
 * mindrape kills mewshi... with fire.
<DavidCanarias> Ah OK guys the UP key and this seems to remember the last command
<nbeebo> hi, my sound doesnt work, its not the hardware, what can i do? ive had it before
<ASULutzy> metbsd: I guess, I don't think any experienced users in here would recommend the Wubi route, but your choice
<Stargazer> Is there a way of getting a list of skipped files from a transfer ?
<donjr_KS> If I and someone else log into an ssh shell server, can we speak with eachother in the shell? and if so, how?
<mindrape> DavidCanarias: type the command              history
<level15> DavidCanarias: Really??? :D
<mindrape> donjr_KS: man talk
<keewee> Hi guys. I am having a problem with my EeePC 901 since an update some weeks ago. My wifi card doesn't start. I press Fn-F2 and first, I see "Your wireless adapter is being enabled".. then "restarted" instead of "enabled", then "your wireless adapter has failed to return. Please reboot"
<donjr_KS> say thanks
<keewee> Does anyone know why this can be happening? I tried installing "eee-control" instead of "eeepc-config", and also reinstalling the wireless driver. No success
<_Zeus_> donjr_KS: you can use 'tell'
<_Zeus_> oh wait
<nbeebo> what can i do about my sound not working?
<DasEi> why can't I see tvtime's output from a another pc on vnc ?
<B|ackPanther> how can i make firefox to have the minimize,maximize and close buttons ? All the other application have that but firefox windows do not.
<DavidCanarias> level15: You can see I am a newbie!!!! Sorry
<ASULutzy> mewshi: Have you done any googling?
<n8tuser> mewshi ->  try   iwpriv  and if any of those parameters is related to your disconnects, maybe signal treshold is too high?
<apeiron> B|ackPanther, Is Firefox fullscreen perhaps?
<mewshi> So, no one has any clue?
<creative2bad> how can i install proftpd without having to add users .. IE: use the userinfo thats already in the machine thats been building up when i add users ?
<level15> DavidCanarias: sorry, JK. I didn't mean to make you feel bad
<apeiron> B|ackPanther, Hit F11.
<mewshi> what's iwpriv? o.o'
<DavidCanarias> mindrape: Thanks for this info. It's great and what I need really.
<Twar3> B|ackPanther: What Window Manager?
<arktvrvs> im gonna break my rusty cage
<arktvrvs> and run
<ASULutzy> mewshi: http://www.mail-archive.com/ath9k-devel@lists.ath9k.org/msg00220.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930155&page=2 try googling
<Falstius> metbsd: personally, I prefer to have a single OS installed on my machine and use virtual machines for other operating systems instead of dual booting.
<nbeebo> my sound is gone, what shoul i do??
<DavidCanarias> level15: No problem. One of the things I really like about Linux community is how helpful it is!!
<keewee> unfortunately this makes me remember of Windows..
<nbeebo> should*
<keewee> no one has any idea of what the OS is doing.. :(
<B|ackPanther> apeiron, hitting f11 makes the windows occupy the whole screen.
<arktvrvs> keewee: only if you dont know how it works :)
<metbsd> Falstius, why
<B|ackPanther> apeiron,it is not full screen
<nbeebo> HOW DO I FIX MY SOUND???
<remote>  
<apeiron> B|ackPanther, Okay, thought that that was the problem. :)
<ASULutzy> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: try figuring ou whats wrong with it first.
<B|ackPanther> Twar3,am using compiz
<mindrape> keewee - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693578
<metbsd> how do i get compiz to work?
<nbeebo> it doesnt work, its not the hardware and volume is at max
<Falstius> metbsd: if you have to reboot to use windows or linux, you probably won't.  If you have it as a VM, it is easy to jump from one to another and you can manage resources better.
<mindrape> nbeebo: lspci   <-- is it recognized?
<arktvrvs> Any error messages?
<ASULutzy> nbeebo: alsamixer in a terminal ?
<nbeebo> ill check, i had it before on this install btw
<mindrape> nbeebo - are you sure the volume is max?      type          alsamixer at a command line
<Falstius> metbsd: the only good reason to dual boot a personal machine is if you want to use Linux as your primary OS but there are windows games you can't run in wine and can't live without.
<nbeebo> yes alsamixer there
<DavidCanarias> Sorry guys, but in terminal and typing history up pops all the commands with numbers. When I type in the number I want it says command not found. Why?
<B|ackPanther> Would reinstalling firefox help ?
<keewee> arktvrvs: well... so it is still an OS made for people who understands it... thought linux would be somehow better :(
<level15> DavidCanarias: what shell are you using?
<mindrape> DavidCanarias: that is just for reference... its showing you chronologically the commands you've run.  If you want to run one just push the up arrow key a ridiculous number of times.
<arktvrvs> keewee: at least linux has tons of docs and encourage you to learn it :)
<Twar3> B|ackPanther: Are you using the Window Decorator in Compiz?
<sachael> DavidCanarias, type a ! in front of the number
<arktvrvs> as opposed to the 'other' os
<d0netsFN> is there a command i can use to paste things into terminal?
<nbeebo> its safe to purge alsamixer then install it again?
<d0netsFN> instead of clicking, then paste
<sachael> DavidCanarias, you can also type !! for the last command
<apeiron> metbsd, I concur with Falstius regarding dualbooting.
<ASULutzy> keewee: Try learning, open a terminal, check what dmesg says, etc.
<arktvrvs> d0netsFN: shift+insert.. try it
<B|ackPanther> Twar3,No,am not using that.
<keewee> mindrape: thanks, I have those guides, used a windows driver but it made every WPA2 router crash
<apeiron> Today's machines have more than enough oomph behind them to virtualize. Many chips even have hardware accelerated virtualization.
<d0netsFN> very nice, thanks arktvrvs
<arktvrvs> np
<error404notfound> someone wanna help me over: http://pastebin.com/m2ae8f4f5 ?
<DavidCanarias> Thanks again, I have it under control now.  Cheers everyone.......
<mindrape> keewee - so right now is it connected?        sudo iwconfig
<ASULutzy> metbsd: I use a dual boot and love it, I'm in Windows atm because a friend wants to game for a bit, but for everything else I use Linux. Also, remember you can have a VM inside Ubuntu easily boot your Windows local install
<nbeebo> how do i reinstall alsa driver?
<B|ackPanther> Twar3,Sorry,i was using it.Just checked.
<mindrape> nbeebo - you can just dpkg-reconfigure it.
<keewee> arktvrs: I don't have time. It's not easy. I learn sometimes, when I can... but problems shouldn't come out of nowhere
<ASULutzy> d0netsFN: shift+insert, also ctrl+shift+v works
<arktvrvs> keewee: what problems are you having?
<nbeebo> its alsa dpkg-reconfigure?
<mindrape> nbeebo - otherwise just     sudo apt-cache search alsa for it
<keewee> arktvrs: (anyway)
<r2s> anyone knows what type of USB does ohic_hcd.. is it USB 1 or 1.1 ??
<mindrape> sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa probably
<mindrape> lsusb r2s
<nbeebo> yes i aptitude searched for it trying to find correct name
<metbsd> now how do i upgrade everything
<keewee> mindrape: nope, it's not connected. I don't have the windows drivers now, uninstalled them because of those problems.
<ardchoille> was /bin/login and /bin/su updated around the 15th of this month?
<mindrape> keewee - what is the make/model of the card?
<ardchoille> I have some conflicting hashes in rkhunter
<ASULutzy> metbsd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<r2s> mindrape:  This is because I got this MF622 3G data card and ubuntu 8.10 detect it as ohci_hcd type
<keewee> mindrape, it says "eth0   no wireless connection" and also "lo   ..same"
<Falstius> ASULutzy: last time I had a machine with windows installed, running the install on a VM was a risky operation with a fair chance of data corruption.  It has been a while :)
<DasEi> ﻿metbsd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ASULutzy> Falstius: Eh, I do it all the time on my work laptop, work lappy came with native Windows install, virtualbox makes it easy... Forget the exact syntax, but it's basically VBoxManage something /dev/thedisk
<keewee> mindrape, rt2860
<creative2bad> wow
<mindrape> keewee - looking
<creative2bad> you guys are amazing support
<metbsd> how do i get compiz to work?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone recommend any CD repro for burning CD's thats easy and trouble free to use?
<ASULutzy> Falstius: There could potentially be issue with installing the VM tools, and HAL issues, but eh
<creative2bad> i asked a question fuckin 20 mins ago
<FloodBot1> creative2bad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<creative2bad> no replies
<creative2bad> thanks
<arktvrvs> metbsd: what do you mean by 'work'?
<DasEi> ﻿nbeebo:install ubuntu-modules and alsa-firmware loaders, restart hal
<ASULutzy> !language
<somat> some body help me ? when i open a file on server with samba-server and save it there is error -> "filename is not a directory" client using intrepid ibex
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<keewee> arktvrvs, my wireless card doesn't turn on..
<dombre> hi I need some help configuring my EEE
<nbeebo> ill try that thanks
<B|ackPanther> How can i force a reinstall of firefox ?
<mindrape> keewee - is the card detected in lspci?
<metbsd> i mean , i want to see how it works, how to get it to work, how to use it, whatever. hehe
<dombre> my eee ethernet connection won't work
<arktvrvs> keewee: ah, that is odd
<arktvrvs> i sometimes have issues with my wireless as well
<keewee> mindrape, no, it is turned off
<mindrape> keewee - look in /sys/devices/platform/ for something along the lines of your wireless card...
<someone537> hey guys: i'm in a live ubuntu (thru vmware) session. i dont think it can see any of my files on the windows platform it's hosted from. any ideas on how i can get it to use a few select files?
<dombre> I've turned off roaming mode, enabled dhcp any thing else that I can try?
<mindrape> keewee - you can't manually turn it on w a switch on your laptop or something?
<keewee> mindrape, no
<dombre> I really don't want to go back to that crap tacular xandros instal >.<
<fluvvell> keewee, any luck from lspci ? does that list your card
<ASULutzy> someone537: You'll have to configure a shared folder through the VM's interface, however that works on your particular VM
<DavidCanarias> Any help/recommendations for burning CD's as I am having problems with K3B and  Brasero. Any other I can use?
<mewshi> nothing is helping :(
<keewee> fluvvell, nope, it doesn't. it is turned off, i suppose
<ASULutzy> DavidCanarias: What is the problem with K3b?
<mindrape> keewee can you turn it on in bios so linux can see it?  if its not in dmesg or lspci we have a lot of investigating to do  :)
<DasEi> ﻿DavidCanarias: see:
<DasEi> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DavidCanarias> ASULutzy: I was burning the same disc several times and then it just blocked...
<keewee> mindrape, the folders are bluetooth, i8042, iTCO_wdt, pcspkr, power, serial8250
<mindrape> try iTCO_wdt
<ASULutzy> DavidCanarias: blocked?
<mindrape> err... thats not it.
<DasEi> ﻿DavidCanarias: if you got a nero serial anyway, could use nero even (few days free trial, anyway) ;;; whats wrong with k3b ?
<DavidCanarias> DasEi: where can I download !burn?
<fluvvell> keewee, as mindrape has suggested it needs to be powered on. Bios?
<arktvrvs> DavidCanarias:  read what the bot said
<ASULutzy> DavidCanarias: You could always use dd if you're feeling sufficiently tricky
<mindrape> yeah, sometimes you can force it to be enabled in bios.
<arktvrvs> re "CD/DVD Burning software"
<DavidCanarias> K3B was burning and throwing an error and wouldn't burn
<DasEi> ﻿DavidCanaria: see ubottu for !burn, it's a trigger, not a prog
<DavidCanarias> ASULutzy: What is dd
<mindrape> !dd | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<ASULutzy> DavidCanarias: what was the error? (it seems better to try and fix your problem then to waste time trying 20 other programs, K3B works very well IMO)
<ASULutzy> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in intrepid
<DavidCanarias> DasEi: what is a trigger?
<ASULutzy> lame.
<arktvrvs> dd is a data dumping utility
<ASULutzy> Alright, game time
<DasEi> ﻿DavidCanaria: see :
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arktvrvs> takes some measure of skill to use
<keewee> mindrape, fluvvell, now I enabled it in BIOS (the Fn+F2 key is supposed to do that without the need to reboot).
<fluvvell> keewee, and lspci ?
<erickvp> anyone know how to make a dvd play ? it plays the previews then its done,no movie
<DasEi> ﻿DavidCanaria: ubott* is a ro-bot for info, called by "!" and a following trigger
<DavidCanarias> DasEi: Ok I'd like to try   !brain, but do I download it or can I do it from the terminal please?
<arktvrvs> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DavidCanarias> ASULutzy: You are right I should try and fix it, but if I knew how to????
<mindrape> erickvp - vlc.  :)
<arktvrvs> See you gotta read what it says.  !brain isnt a program.
<DasEi> ﻿DavidCanaria: please read ubottu, no prog !!!
<erickvp> tried it no dice
<keewee> mindrape, fluvvell, now it works. So the problem is with the command that turns it on and off? (well, I supposed that before, tried using another function key script)
<mindrape> erickvp - run vlc from command line... no infomsgs?  maybe strace vlc from command line?
<erickvp> nope
<fluvvell> keewee, as in the whole wireless network just works? No more problems?
<mindrape> all hail BIOS.
<erickvp> its being a real bite in the dammit lol
<fluvvell> keewee, or the light now glows?
<mewshi> so, no one has a damn clue?
<tritium> !attitude | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Guest4524> Since upgrading to 8.10 Im having some trouble enabling my 3D graphics drivers, it just wont let me.
<mindrape> mewshi - sorry, was looking at it but got side tracked... hold
<keewee> fluvvell, I meant it connected to my wireless
<fluvvell> keewee, great news.
<erickvp> seems i can't get past the menu part on the dvd
<mindrape> mewshi - what is the leasetime on your router for IPs?
<keewee> fluvvell, then I pressed fnf2 and it turned the adapter off and on again... now it doesn't do that sequence of "restarting wireless card" but it doesn't find networks.. fnf2 again and it turns the adapter on again (without turning off :s ) cannot find networks..
<nbeebo> whats 'ubuntu modules'?
<arktvrvs> probably kernel modules.
<erickvp> where it says hit menu to play the movie or you get the previews and then its done
<nbeebo> so if someone tells me to install ubuntu modules, i should do what?
<mindrape> mewshi - have you messed w any of the following settings on your router?  beacon interval?  rts threshold?
<mindrape> nbeebo - modprobe modulename
<arktvrvs> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-modules?
<fluvvell> keewee, there should be a time delay after turning it on before it finds networks. All scans take some time.
<fluvvell> keewee, is the adaptor in roaming mode?
<nbeebo> ok ill try
<mindrape> keewee - sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<happycycling> I had to reinstall windows, how do I repair my MBR with GRUB without reinstalling ubuntu?
<mindrape> keewee - that will force it to scan.
<bastid_raZor> !grub | happycycling
<ubottu> happycycling: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<happycycling> awesome, thanks man
<mindrape> mewshi -also is your wireless setup for b and g or n or what?  sometimes if you mix modes it freaks out linux.
<nbeebo> no module name "ubuntu modules" ubuntu-modules etc... well i guess ill skip that then...
<nbeebo> how do u restart hal
<mindrape> nbeebo - sudo apt-cache search modules
<nbeebo> oh ok
<mindrape> nbeebo           sudo /etc/init.d/./hal restart probably
<keewee> fluvvell, I waited the normal time it always takes to find networks (10-20sec).
<Roasted> Does anybody here have an A-DATA flash drive, with the rubber orange/black housing? If you do, does it work with Ubuntu? I have one and mine does not work with Ubuntu. It used to, but as of the other day it didn't. Yet my Sandisk works perfectly fine in Ubuntu. So I'm starting to think the A-DATA isn't Linux supported.
<keewee> fluvvell, in iwconfig it appears as ra0, so I used ra0 for your command..
<keewee> "No scan results"
<mindrape> fde - what part of the greater Phoenix area do you hail from?
<keewee> (less than a second after pressing Enter)
<wos> could anyone tell me how to restore a ntfs drive on which the file system is non existent?
<mindrape> keewee - sudo ifconfig ra0 down ; sudo ifconfig ra0 up ; sudo iwlist ra0 scan
<mindrape> wos - you will need to use recovery software from www.runtime.org   GetDataBack NTFS version oughta do it.
<Sync08> I wonder why every application user has /bin/bash login access at /etc/passwd file? (Ubuntu 8.10)
<mindrape> Sync08 - EVERY user has a shell in /etc/passwd?
<fluvvell> keewee what happens if you click the wireless icon at the top?
<Sync08> mindrape,  well  its a default installation and I see even deamon , irc users has /bin/bash access ..
<Sync08> I mean why they have these rights by default?
<arktvrvs> You need a shell to run programs.
<nbeebo> how do i see if my speakers are plugged in? cant find anything in the "control panel"
<keewee> mindrape, fluvvell, the down works (I suppose.. anyway the light doesn't turn off), the up says "operation not allowed" (translated from spanish).
<Stargazer> In WMP, i remember i could just hit 'sync' and all my music would eventually end up in my mp3 player, i don't see an easy way of doing this. any ideas ?
<mindrape> Sync08 -                       for i in $(awk -F: '{print $7}' /etc/passwd); do echo $i; done;
<keewee> fluvvell, the icon is for both wireless and ethernet. the wireless part of the menu appears (which normally disappears when the wireless adapter is turned off).
<nbeebo> how do i see if my speakers are plugged in? cant find anything in the "control panel"
<jbeitler> what are you trying to sync?
<keewee> fluvvell, but no networks..
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: Probably no way to tell that but to manually check it.
<Sync08> mindrape, and what that command exatcly do ?
<nbeebo> well i know it exists for all hardware.. so i guess ill google
<alsa> has there been a fix for no sounds in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<mindrape> Sync08 - it just prints out all the shells from /etc/passwd... mindlessness  :P
<jbeitler> alsa: what is your hardware?
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: speakers aren't usually recognized by an os.. just the sound card
<alsa> i have a Dell Studio 15n laptop
<Sync08> lol :) Well I just want to know that the users come with the default 8.10 installation has /bin/sh or /bin/bash login access, if I change them to /bin/false could my system work properly ?
<alsa> It works fine with 8.04
<keewee> fluvvell, I found that the eeepc-hotkey.sh file has changed...  dunno why. will try putting the correct one back
<fluvvell> keewee, i'll leave you with mindrape - i have to go.
<keewee> thanks fluvvell, bye
<nbeebo> how can i see if  my sound card is working then?
<Sagaci> how do i partition my c: drive so I can run XP and ubuntu via dual boot (my hd has 50gig left)
<steph291> hi every one !
<courtney> heya
<nbeebo> how can i see if my sound card isnt broke?
<level15> nbeebo: test it on Win
<DVA5912> Anyone know of a verry good imaging program that will allow me to edit images. Im looking for something of the effect of Photoimpact on windows
<steph291> having a problem with ntfs partition, cannot see them so no mount
<srx2002> hello, I'm having an error with something..Can someone help me out???    Error:    when I right click on my menu bar at the top and select " properties " I'm getting this error   Error stating file '/tmp/evince-16127': No such file or directory
<srx2002> can somone help me fix this please?
<steph291> please help
<steph291> even in gparted, not showing
<nbeebo> so i cant see if my sound card is plugged in or even working?...
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: is it in lspci?
<nickrud> nbeebo, the steps you need to take is first, see if the card is recognized by the hardware:  lspci , look thorough the output and see if your sound card is there.
<arktvrvs> there is of course system > administration > hardware testing
<nbeebo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nbeebo> thats it?
<nickrud> nbeebo, yep
<ardchoille> was /bin/login and /bin/su updated around the 15th of this month? I have some conflicting hashes in rkhunter
<nbeebo> hmmm ...  maybe ill try sound in windows... brb
<srx2002> can't find any information on the www sbout this error
<jbeitler>  your sound muted?
<arktvrvs> ardchoille: I do recall them being updated.
<nickrud> next,   lsmod | grep snd , that will tell you if the kernel modules for the sound card are installed. That's too much to paste here, put the output on paste.ubuntu.com (and I _hate_ those intel hd sound chips)
<wendy_> where do i find the dead keys? im trying to put these two together: ~n (enye)
<ardchoille> arktvrvs: Ok, thanks
<steph291> anyone for my ntfs problem ?
<arktvrvs> wendy_: system > preferences > keyboard .. change to e.g. US international with dead keys
<mindrape> steph291 - cat /etc/mtab         no dice?
<arktvrvs> right-alt+n gives the character you want
<sedi-d> hey guys i need some help
<srx2002> I need some help too
<sedi-d> lol
<mindrape> steph291 - sudo fdisk -l
<sedi-d> we both need help:'(
<mindrape> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sedi-d> i have to in stall a vpn for my university and i cant get it to work
<dereadi> what kind of help
<arktvrvs> ñ
<steph291> nope :(
<steph291> it's not there
<mindrape> sedi-d - link to their online instructions? what part does the error message occur?  what errors do you get?
<sedi-d> ok ill show u 2 seconds
<sedi-d> thanks
<srx2002> hello, I'm having an error with something..Can someone help me out???    Error:    when I right click on my menu bar at the top and select " properties " I'm getting this error   Error stating file '/tmp/evince-16127': No such file or directory
<dereadi> jawa
<wendy_> hi´jo
<sedi-d> http://www.ccs.uottawa.ca/software/vpn/ there it is
<nickrud> srx2002, you mean the menu bar with the clock on it?
<sedi-d> i have no clue on how to get it to work
<fiber> hello... i was wondering if anyone knew of a good graphical program to modify the boot sequence (ie: go through the rc.* files)
<srx2002> yes
<mindrape> srx2002: you might get more help in #e or #enlightenment or #edev         You are using enlightenment, right?
<wyrless2002> srx2002 are you clicking randomly on the blank portion of the menu bar?
<srx2002> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> fiber, bum lets you work with the init sequence
<ardchoille> fiber: there's a nice cli app for that: sysv-rc-conf
<srx2002> blank portion
<AnnoyingMouse> can anyone pls help me with easytag?
<AnnoyingMouse> side-bar pls
<dereadi> what about vi?
<nickrud> srx2002, very strange. You can restart the panels with   killall gnome-panel , they will autorestart. First thing I'd try
<fiber> nickrud: ardchoille: perfect... thanks for the tips
<dewente> so postfix is the best ?
<srx2002> ok, i will try
<mindrape> sendmail ftw
<sedi-d> any ideas?
<mindrape> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dereadi> is there anybody military here or have a cac card
<tritium> dereadi: please stay on topic
<dewente> which is the mos common used mail server ?
<wyrless2002> you know that evince is the open source document reader, (similar to Adobe Acrobat Reader) and it's looking for a document in the tmp file.
<mindrape> dewente - I have always used sendmail...
<nickrud> dewente, best is in the mind of the beholder, but postfix is in ubuntu main, which means it gets the most love of all the mail servers
<wendy_> arktvrvs: i did it i see the enye but how i use it?>
<srx2002> killall didnt work
<wendy_> got it!
<arktvrvs> hold the ALT button on the right side and press N
<dewente> all right
<jbeitler> sendmail has more holes than... well i dont have a good comparison
<mindrape> srx2002 - trying to kill a series of child processes?
<arktvrvs> jalapeño
<alami> hello i want to listen to .rm web in website
<wendy_> thankx!
<arktvrvs> np
<panfist> how do i use and configure gnome tracker?
<alami> can any one help plz
<srx2002> I'm a new to ubuntu...be gentle..LOL
<nickrud> srx2002, that's really strange, since evince is the pdf viewer in ubuntu. No clue why the panel would be trying to read a file in tmp related to evince
<mindrape> srx2002: ps auxf
<dewente> which service is the most use from linux/unix.. which one I should know how to work for the most ?
<mindrape> dewente - you want to be a sysadmin?
<nbeebo> well couldnt test sound in windows..
<dewente> yes
<tritium> dewente: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<mindrape> learn apache, a mail server, and a database like mysql/postgres...
<arktvrvs> sh, awk, sed, perl
<alami> hello i want to listen to .rm web in website mindrape
<worldmaomao> 哈哈
<mindrape> dewente - you have to know a bunch of things to get paid a lot... just knowing 1 thing really well usually gives you limited ability to make moolah
<jbeitler> um you might want to add oracle to that list
<wyrless2002> srx2002 are you using a live cd?
<alami> hello i want to listen to .rm media in website mindrape
<AnnoyingMouse> easytag, anyone pls
<cvd> Hey there
<srx2002> mindrape: I did that command......I get alot or processes running
<arktvrvs> chemical vapor deposition
<dewente> mindrape. agree !
<nickrud> ah, exim4 is in main also. good
<cvd> One Quest about mount in fstab
<DasEi> !cn | ﻿ worldmaomao:
<ubottu> ﻿ worldmaomao:: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mindrape> alami - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207505
<srx2002> no..I got rid ow vista and went with all ubunto, not the live
<sedi-d> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome network-manager-pptp
<DasEi> cvd: so ?
<dewente> mindrape, i guess that to know oracle nowadays is powerful .. what do u think ?
<sedi-d> http://www.ccs.uottawa.ca/software/vpn/confirm-other.html
<cvd> i have a fat32 partition named files, when i double click on it then is mounted, how can i add to to the fstab so its mount automatically
<mindrape> dewente - I make good money and I know Oracle, among other things.  :)
<DasEi> !who | cvd
<ubottu> cvd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> cvd: open a terminal
<dewente> mindrape. i am glad of hear that
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, ask the question, maybe someone will know the answer. Probably not a lot of easytag power users here, though
<mindrape> dewente - just learn as much as you can about everything... perl, php, C, Oracle, apache, etc etc etc...
<srx2002> wyrless2992:no..I got rid ow vista and went with all ubunto, not the live
<tritium> dewente: please try to stay on the topic of ubuntu support
<cvd> dasdajs, then
<arktvrvs> cvd: modify the fstab file, using whats already in there for examples
<dewente> tritium. ok brother
<arktvrvs> you'll have to create a mount point with e.g. mkdir /windows
<cvd> arktvrvs,  fat32 is diffenret lines
<nbeebo> man why cant i get sound... sound device is working, all mixers at half, sound in vlc at half, tested the speakers on other computer..
<worldmaomao> i am a fresh
<arktvrvs> not different lines, different fstype
<Roasted> Does anybody here have an A-DATA flash drive, with the rubber orange/black housing? If you do, does it work with Ubuntu? I have one and mine does not work with Ubuntu. It used to, but as of the other day it didn't. Yet my Sandisk works perfectly fine in Ubuntu. So I'm starting to think the A-DATA isn't Linux supported.
<DasEi> cvd: nick is DasEi, then sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sedi-d> lol
<sedi-d> so im guessing no one can help me out
<sedi-d> :(
<arktvrvs> where you see ufs you would use fat32 or some such
<DasEi> cvd: sudo fdisk-l | pastebinit
<srx2002> any other suggestons?? if I delete the panel...do I have to configure anew panel to get everything back?
<cvd> why not someone just write how it looks in the fstab?
<DasEi> cvd: url from trml ?
<nbeebo> man why cant i get sound... sound device is working, all mixers at half, sound in vlc at half, tested the speakers on other computer..
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud: cool. thnx. easytag installed, library loaded & options set. how to I execute the renaming of files based on ID3 meta info?
<cvd> UUID = HGY**ĜYGY  vfat /media/fles etc....
<AnnoyingMouse> having trouble with actual execution
<AnnoyingMouse> trying picard now
<DasEi> cvd: on it's way, url ?
<arktvrvs> Ive never used the UUID format
<arktvrvs> just the device name
<zerodevice> hi everyone
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zerodevice> im new to ubuntu and linux
<arktvrvs> e.g /dev/sda1
<zerodevice> just wondering how do i see a list of my installed driver?
<cvd> dasdajs, on my way
<cvd> DasEi, on my way
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, it's a pain, easytag ;) Had to look again. Use the weird green icon, 'scan files' is the tooltip.
<DasEi> cvd: k
<nbeebo> man why cant i get sound... sound device is working, all mixers at half, sound in vlc at half, tested the speakers on other computer..
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i was wondering about Animated desktop wallpaper, does anyone here have experience with this?
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: doubleclick the volumecontrol icon make sure nothign is muted
<DasEi> nbeebo: does alsamixergui list your scard correctly ?
<arktvrvs> AND consider that ti seems only one app may use the sound at a time
<zerodevice> is there any sudo command or any shortcuts to see the list of device or drivers like how we do in windows"device manaager"
<cvd> DasEi,  fdisk-l: command not found
 * b3lorix is away: Off to bed... bbt
<arktvrvs> if i start say limewire i cannot use xmms until i close the other app
<sedi-d> i gues i have to install dual boots
<tritium> zerodevice: "lsmod" will list the modules that are loaded
<sedi-d> windows xp
<wyrless2002> srx2002: here's another one from a week ago. same issue, different number.
<sedi-d> and linux
<DasEi> cvd: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit           , blank before -l
<zerodevice> thanks
<wyrless2002> srx2002: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6115904
<zerodevice> tritium, thanks
<cvd> DasEi, Error no arguments specified!
<DasEi> cvd: sudo fdisk -l > pastebinit
 * b3lorix is back (gone 00:01:08)
 * b3lorix is away: not here
<larson9999> how do i get a normal terminal session in the sessions list?  all i have is fail safe terminal
<tritium> b3lorix: please disable that
<keewee> Does anyone know why every time I use sudo it says "sudo: unable to resolve host (computername)"???
<cvd> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f2eb6a5ad
<zerodevice> exit
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> i did; all it does is give me naming options, but I can't find thard the batch renaming process
<nbeebo> 1st, nothing is muted, 2nd, top of alsamixergui it says chip: realtek alc888
<DasEi> cvd: mount fat manually, then do : mount | pastebinit            , Url ?
<cvd> pastebinit is i nice addon
<AnnoyingMouse> it must be SOOOOO obvious, it's stupid, but I just cant find it
<zerodevice> tirtium, i've just downloaded the tar file for thunderbird. but how do i instal it?
<nickrud> keewee, most likely a problem in /etc/hosts; make sure you have a line that looks like:  127.0.1.1 <hostname> .
<nickrud> !hostname | keewee (more useful info about that)
<ubottu> keewee (more useful info about that): Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<nbeebo> 1st, nothing is muted, 2nd, top of alsamixergui it says chip: realtek alc888
<zerodevice> any sudo  command for installing a tar file?
<nickrud> keewee, you may have to boot into recovery mode to do this stuff
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, it will act on any files you have selected
<keewee> nickrud, how do I boot into that mode/
<keewee> ?
<mindrape> zerodevice:  man untar
<zerodevice> tritium.
<zerodevice> lol
<nbeebo> 1st, nothing is muted, 2nd, top of alsamixergui it says chip: realtek alc888
<cvd> dasdajs, its already mounted
<cvd> DasEi, its already mounted
<cvd> DasEi, sda5
<cvd> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f7a32f75e
<FloodBot1> cvd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: that sounds fine
<mindrape> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<arktvrvs> ich is a much used chipset
<zerodevice> mindrape, sorry. im new to unbuntu and linux
<DavidCanarias> I would like to use the sudo command but I am not used to it. Is there anywhere I can found out what commands I can use?
<nickrud> keewee, when you reboot, you will see something about grub 1.5 just after the bios. Hit escape, arrow down to the one that has recovery. When you get a blue screen, go to the command line
<arktvrvs> my realtek im pretty sure is ich
<mindrape> zerodevice: see that link from ubottu
<godsyn> help : ls W\?adca\ Lalek\ 4*
<godsyn> ls: reading directory W?adca Lalek 4 - Demon (Puppet Master 4 - The Demon): Not a directory    how can I access this directory?
<zerodevice> mindrape. ok saw it. thanks
<AnnoyingMouse> no dice sir. as I've said: i'm missing something REALLY elementry
<nickrud> godsyn, try ls "whatever"
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<tritium> zerodevice: yes?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mindrape> netsplit... ride the wave
<godsyn> nickrud no dice.
<zerodevice> tritium, nothing, i just got it solved. thanks.
<DavidCanarias> Help with sudo command anyone? Where can I get a list of the possible commands
<arktvrvs> godsyn: ls W<push TAB>
<keewee> my /etc/hosts says 127.0.0.1 (hostname).smgroup
<arktvrvs> DavidCanarias: any unix command
<mindrape> DavidCanarias: man sudo
<keewee> is that ok?
<godsyn> DavidCanarias man sudo
<keewee> sorry, that was 127.0.1.1
<nickrud> godsyn, I would rename that crap using nautilus, it's pretty smart about wierdly named files
<AnnoyingMouse> my steps:
<keewee> 127.0.0.1 is to localhost
<cvd> DasEi, now what next
<mindrape> DavidCanarias: sudo is just a command to let you use the privileges of another user (root when no parameters are passed)... any command in /bin /usr/bin  /usr/local/bin  /sbin  /usr/sbin  /usr/local/sbin  etc
<nickrud> keewee, (hostname).smgroup exactly?  or the actualhostname.smgroup
<arktvrvs> keewee: it says (hosname)?
<nbeebo> no sound, card detected, mixers non-muted and half full, speakers working on other computer.. WHY??? :(
<AnnoyingMouse> [select song][scanner][select files & directory] ... then waht?
<dragon1> can some one tell me where should i place perl scripts in ubuntu 8.10 to get them executed from web browser...?
<mindrape> nbeebo - lsmod     are snd drivers loaded for it?
<keewee> arktvrvs it says rodrigo-eee.smgroup
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: close all apps that may be using the soundcard and then open up just one
<godsyn> arktvrvs it displays the directory. IE : cd W<tab tab> returns "W?adca Lalek 4 - Demon (Puppet Master 4 - The Demon)/" and "W?adca Lalek (Puppet Master)/"
<arktvrvs> godsyn: then press enter
<zerodevice> tritium, i've just untar the  thunderbird tar file. how do i install it?
<zerodevice> tritium, coz i have 0% with linux
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, I just ran it on a temp dir, set the dropdown to rename file and directory, set the mask I wanted, hit the wierd green button next to the dropdown and all the selected files were renamed
<arktvrvs> zerodevice: cd into the directory and read the README or INSTALL file
<godsyn> -bash: cd: W?adca Lalek 4 - Demon (Puppet Master 4 - The Demon)/: No such file or directory
<goldeagle> hi people, I have a server HO Proliant ML 110 G5 with controller HP SC40GE, I want install UBUNTU server or desktop. I try with server install normal but later without CD no boot. I try with desktop but not found controller in install, I need help please :))
<cvd> DasEi, /dev/sda5 on /media/files  vfat rw nosuid nodev uid=1000 utf8 umask=0?
<arktvrvs> godsyn: then rename it as advised above
<DavidCanarias> arktvrvs: mindrape: godsyn: Thanks for this. I have looked and it may help me, but I get lost if for example I want to update and reinstall k3b I type in sudo apt-get update k3b and it say command not found
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> all the btn does in my case is just rescans
<nickrud> keewee, what does hostname in a terminal say?
<btoheavens> * 니
<zerodevice> arktvrvs, thanks
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, try a different mask, see what happens.
<arktvrvs> DavidCanarias: if it indeed says command not found for apt-get you might have some big problems
<keewee> I am not being able to install a script. It starts to install then says "sudo: unable to resolve host rodrigo-eee" many times (like timeout when pinging)... so what should I do?
<godsyn> mv: cannot stat `W?adca Lalek 4 - Demon (Puppet Master 4 - The Demon)': No such file or directory
<DasE1> cvd : you want to mount the 8gig permanently ?
<btoheavens> hi\
<dragon1> Can some one tell me where should i place perl scripts in ubuntu 8.10 to get them executed from web browser...?
<nbeebo> ok here goes...
<arktvrvs> godsyn: as advised above, re: nautilus
<nbeebo> snd_hda_intel         344856  5
<nbeebo> snd_pcm_oss            42144  0
<nbeebo> snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss
<nbeebo> sky2                   47620  0
<nbeebo> snd_pcm                78596  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
<nbeebo> snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<keewee> nickrud, it says rodrigo-eee
<nbeebo> snd_hwdep              10500  1 snd_hda_intel
<nbeebo> snd_seq_dummy           4868  0
<nbeebo> snd_seq_oss            35584  0
<nbeebo> snd_seq_midi            9376  0
<tritium> !paste | nbeebo
<keewee> without .smgroup
<nbeebo> snd_rawmidi            25760  1 snd_seq_midi
<ubottu> nbeebo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Wicked>  how do i disable a service from starting at boot in 8.10?
<nbeebo> snd_seq_midi_event      8320  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<nbeebo> snd_seq                54224  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_m
<godsyn> arktvrvs in via SSH on a headless server.
<cvd> DasE1, yes
<arktvrvs> dragon1: on a webserver?
<mushy> can someone recomend me a nice somewut gui, html editor for rinrux
<goldeagle> what are the name of the controller HP SC40GE, for use in boot, for install with CD ?
<mindrape> Wicker- System -> Administration -> Services
<mindrape> Wicked rather.
<godsyn> mushi : vim :)
<mushy> i hate vi
<nickrud> keewee, the line in /etc/hosts should have   rodrigo-eee.smgroup  rodrigo-eee , just in case the domain isn't available
<Wicked> what program does that start mindrape ?
<mushy> is vim different?
<godsyn> mushi : nano
<mindrape> Wicked - ps aux and see.
<DasE1> cvd : to a certain folder or shall we just create one ?
<tritium> nbeebo: please don't paste again
<mushy> pico
<mushy> no
<arktvrvs> godsyn:  try typing the proper character where the ? is
<_2> what would this guy be trying to do with this line of code in his .bashrc file  >>> #unset `set | grep $USER | cut -d'=' -f1` <<<
<mushy> i want one with a gui
<mushy> nice highlighting
<arktvrvs> whatever character that may be
<dragon1> arktvrvs: yes...
<mushy> tabbing
<DavidCanarias> arktvrvs: but when I typed in sudo apt-get update k3b It said - the update command takes no  argument
<godsyn> arktvrvs and I can get the proper charcter from???
<AnnoyingMouse> "Loading default 'Fill Tag' masks..." "New file name successfully scanned..."
<cvd> DasE1, i already have one, /media/files
<gaelfx> compiz-core won't install because the dependencies file has errors in it, how can I edit that part of the package?
<arktvrvs> DavidCanarias: so dont give it an argument, it likely updates everything that needs it
<tritium> DavidCanarias:update doesn't take additional arguments
<nickrud> mushy, gedit is perfectly fine, has a lot of plugins (also known as text editor)
<Wicked> mindrape, well im on kubuntu and i dont have gnome installed. i wanna know what program that starts so i can install it
<keewee> nickrud, the only thing after 127.0.1.1 is rodrigo-eee.smgroup   -should I change that? add (space)rodrigo-eee ?
<DasE1> cvd: sudo blkid
<nickrud> keewee, yes
<wendy_> how can i print screen in ubuntu?
<konglingyun> in5918
<gaelfx> wendy_: press print screen button
<goldeagle> I want config my SAS controller model HP SC40GE for installation with CD UBUNTU desktop, what are the name this ?
<arktvrvs> godsyn: do you know what the folder is actually named? is it a á or ñ or something?
<keewee> nickrud, then just save?
<dragon1> arktvrvs:get them executed from webserver(apache) on web browser...
<konglingyun> in5819
<godsyn> arktvrvs no clue..
<wendy_> and what about a paint program?
<nickrud> keewee, yep, and it should just work after that
<mindrape> services-admin
<sedi-d> u basterd
<sedi-d> lol
<gaelfx> wendy_: if you want to edit the image, use GIMP
<cvd> DasE1, /dev/sda5: LABEL="Files" UUID="D664-FA0B" TYPE="vfat"
<sedi-d> u couldnt figure it out could ya
<keewee> thanks nickrud, it works
<DasE1> cvd: look up /dev/sdc  and copy the string ah, k
<tritium> sedi-d: keep it family-friendly, please
<DavidCanarias> arktvrvs: tritium: OK but do you know what I should do as I am using k3b and I burned a CD OK and went to repeat and burn another and it just blocked. This happens several times. I removed k3b and wanted to update on the terminal using the command line and cant do it. What command would I use then
<nickrud> the dang folder probably has an actual ? in it
<arktvrvs> dragon1: i dont know where exactly ubuntus apache default is
<wendy_> oh ok great, i mean i want to print screen then save it as picture to show ppl abour my error
<gaelfx> wendy_: also, look under Applications->Accessories-> Take Screenshot
<arktvrvs> but its usually the cgi-bin directory
<sedi-d> im having sex with 3 whores right now while sniffing coke!
<nickrud> arktvrvs, dragon1 /var/www
<DasE1> cvd: its not the seperate 8gig then ?!
<arktvrvs> unless you modify the httpd.conf and add a directory to execute scripts from
<godsyn> nicrud : possiably.. no clue.
<gaelfx> wendy_: it's better to pastebin the terminal output when you use the program you're having trouble with, do you know how to do that?
<arktvrvs> then it must have the execute permission.
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> ur steps make sense, I thought that would work 2, but I'm missing something
<gaelfx> !pastebin | wendy_
<ubottu> wendy_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AnnoyingMouse> elementary
<tritium> DavidCanarias: "sudo apt-get update" is to get an up-to-date list of the packages available in the repositories.  It doesn't upgrade any packages.
<cvd> DasE1,  i was wrong the the partition sda5 :-)
<dragon1> nickrud: should i directly paste here or make a folder...?
<nbeebo> <nbeebo> snd_pcm_oss            42144  0
<nbeebo> <nbeebo> sky2                   47620  0
<nbeebo> <nbeebo> snd_seq_dummy           4868  0
<nbeebo> <nbeebo> snd_seq_oss            35584  0
<nbeebo> <nbeebo> snd_seq_midi            9376  0
<wendy_> yea i learned already, but with this is different it has to be a picture
<FloodBot3> nbeebo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaelfx> wendy_: what program is giving you trouble?
<mindrape> nbeebo - you've already been warned about flooding... use pastebin.com
<wendy_> proftpd
<DasE1> cvd: sda5 is the right to mount ?
<DavidCanarias> tritium: so how would I update the packages?
<arktvrvs> wendy_: you want a screenshot?
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, not sure what you're missing. I simply highlight all the files I want to scan, open the tag and file name scan dialog box, select rename file and directory in the scanner dropdown, and hit the weird green icon
<wendy_> want to use the gadmin-proftpd
<gaelfx> !enter | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cvd> DasE1, yes
<nickrud> dragon1, ah, you're talking about cgi-bin?
<tritium> DavidCanarias: what do you mean by "update"?
<wendy_> yea bc i cant explain it, i want to do everything from the gadmin-etcetc
<mindrape> !pastebin | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DasE1> gksudo /etc/fstab
<happycycling> when I boot the live 8.10 CD, I get nothing but a black screen, can I do console only?
<nbeebo> well ok i ill try keep it short
<mindrape> !pastebin > nbeebo
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> same here
<ubottu> nbeebo, please see my private message
<gaelfx> !pastebin | nbeebo
<dragon1> nickrud:yes...
<stephan> i need help setting my screen resolution on my plasma tv, i'm not sure what to put in my xorg.conf, my tv is a TH-50PZ80U 1080p refresh says 70-17000
<DasE1> cvd : gksudo  gedit /etc/fstab
<tritium> nbeebo: I told you not to paste!  Shall I mute you again?
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> fresh install w default settings
<arktvrvs> applications > accessories > take screenshot gets the job done for me
<wendy_> cool
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> ran as "sudo easytag"
<cvd> DasE1,  i know i want the line
<DavidCanarias> tritium: If a package like k3b doesnt work 100% I thought by removing and trying to find the latest version was an update
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, no sudo needed, but not sure what you just did to your file system :)
<mindrape> !resolution | stephan
<ubottu> stephan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gaelfx> how can I edit the dependencies in a .deb package so that I can install compiz?
<tritium> DavidCanarias: you'd end up removing and then installing the same version.
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> sry: "sudo easytag /media/XXX"
<DasE1> cvd : sure about the (too short looking) uuid ? k, line then is :
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> desperation
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, I installed it just for you, as default as it gets ;) . You should reset the ownership of those files you were working on to yourself, then try running easytag again as a normal user, with no directory
<tritium> gaelfx: get the source package, and modify it (note that I highly advise against this approach)
<DavidCanarias> tritium: How can I find out then if there is a newer version
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> k. i'll try
<gaelfx> tritium: but what program do I use to edit it?
<arktvrvs> google is often helpful.
<nbeebo> i did lsmod and all these were 0; sky2, snd_seq_dummy, snd_seq_oss, snd_seq_midi and snd_pcm_oss
<keewee> thanks mindrape, arktvrvs, nickrud, the problem was with the script that toggles the wireless... found the way to fix it
<DasE1> cvd : ﻿UUID=D664-FA0B   /media/files   vfat     auto,user, rw  0  0
<tritium> DavidCanarias: there won't be a newer version in the repository unless there is a major bug fix or security fix, until the next releasy
<gaelfx> tritium: I'm going to use the list posted at packages.ubuntu.com to check against and find out what is wrong with the packages dependcy list
<_2> gaelfx if you have to ask that,...
<arktvrvs> glad to hear it keewee
<tritium> gaelfx: to edit what?
<happycycling> any thoughts on how to fix the live cd issue?
<DavidCanarias> tritium: thks very much
<cvd> DasE1,  i never used the UUID before
<arktvrvs> wireless problems can be very frustrating
<keewee> Does anyone know what is that nm-applet asking for my password? Do I need it?
<nickrud> dragon1, I've never used cgi-bin myself, about the only active stuff I've run is php driven. it's usually /var/www/cgi-bin though
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> nope. FAT32 disk
<arktvrvs> nm is perhaps networkmanager?
<gaelfx> tritium: everytime I download compiz-core, the dependencies are wrong, I need to fix it to install that and be able to do any more updates
<tritium> gaelfx: a text editor to edit the files under the /debian directory in the source package
<adub> i am trying to setup a program via configure that keeps asking for a sap3r  NOT found, module sapr3 disabled
<dragon1> nickrud:when i tried executing using url: localhost/cgi-bin/pgm.pl ,url not found on this server is the o/p..
<tritium> gaelfx: I doubt the dependencies are wrong
<gaelfx> tritium: ok, thanks
<nbeebo> i did lsmod and all these were 0; sky2, snd_seq_dummy, snd_seq_oss, snd_seq_midi and snd_pcm_oss, can this be why my sound isnt working?
<DasE1> cvd : ﻿UUId longs wrong  a usal is f.e : UUID=a43e8af4-9cb9-4d85-843c-7aa1539fa410
<DasE1> *looks
<gaelfx> tritium: hang on, I'll pastebin the output of apt-get
<nickrud> dragon1, take a look at /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default; that's where cgi-bin would be defined
<mindrape> nbeebo  -no, that is fine.
<DasE1> cvd : ﻿anyway, finish fstab with a blank line (hit enter), SAVE it, remount /dev/sda5
<untermensch_> I just got a new ThinkPad.. It has a fingerprint reader, will it work in Ubuntu?
<Root-23> Buenas a todooos por aqui .. SAludos
<gaelfx> tritium: http://pastebin.com/d2acdce57 every time I do this, the same parsing error
<tritium> untermensch_: yes, with the thinkfinger package
<Root-23> _Tengo una Pregunta de grabacion de sonido en ubuntu si alguien me puede dar una manito .. gracias d todas formas
<tritium> !es | Root-23
<ubottu> Root-23: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lala_lala> anyone understands DBAN? I just finished running DBAN. here is what it says. DBAN finished with non-fatal errors. This is usually caused by disks with bad sectors. Send the log file with all support requests.
<untermensch_> tritium: How do I go about obtaining that?
<DasE1> cvd : to be sure, do a : sudo blkid | pastebinit
<lala_lala> what do i do?
<tritium> untermensch_: sudo apt-get install thinkfinger
<Root-23> gracias graciaas
<nbeebo> whats a command to reconfigure or reinstall alsa completely?
<Root-23> pasa q no me dan bola en esos canales
<nickrud> ooh, status error.
<cvd> DasE1,  UUID=a43e8af4-9cb9-4d85-843c-7aa1539fa410   /media/files   vfat     auto,user, rw  0  ?
<cappicard> anyone else notice phantom ethX under intrepid?
<lala_lala> anyone?
<untermensch_> tritium: There was no thinkfinger, but i'm finding a few other packages, which is it?
<keewee> Does anyone know what is that nm-applet asking for my password? Do I need it?
<cvd> DasE1,  [mntent]: line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad
<lala_lala> anyone understands DBAN?
<tritium> !info thinkfinger
<ubottu> Package thinkfinger does not exist in intrepid
<nbeebo> whats a command to reconfigure or reinstall alsa completely?
<arktvrvs> keewee: when does it ask for it?
<untermensch_> o.O
<DasE1> cvd: eehrm, thats a complete different uuid, url from last given cmd ???
<nbeebo> whats a command to reconfigure or reinstall alsa completely?
<lala_lala> anyone understands DBAN?
<tritium> untermensch_: thinkfinger-tools (use "apt-cache search thinkfinger" to see all available packages for it)
<untermensch_> tritium: So, what should I do since it's not in intrepid?
<tritium> lala_lala: please don't repeat
<untermensch_> tritium: I did that.. Just didn't know which package to get
<keewee> arktvrvs, I think when tryng to connect to a wireless network (I just read that in a forum)
<nbeebo> whats a command to reconfigure or reinstall alsa completely?
<tritium> nbeebo: stop repeating
<gaelfx> oh, hahaha, I get it, the problem is in the dpkg status file, I'm an idiot
<nickrud> lastlog gaelfx
<arktvrvs> i believe it stands for network-manager
<arktvrvs> although ive never had it ask me for a passwd
<happycycling> is there a console setting for the setup disk?  So I can trouble shoot and mount volumes?
<gaelfx> is there anyway to automatically rebuild dpkg status?
<cvd> DasE1, done /dev/sda5 /media/files vfat defaults,umask=0000 0 0
<untermensch_> tritium: How do I run it? :P
<lala_lala> anyone understands DBAN? i just finished the process. i need some clarification on the next step. ga
<cvd> DasE1, is workin know
<happycycling> the GUI is stuck on a black screen for the LIVE CD
<tritium> untermensch_: not sure.  Read the docs under /usr/share/doc/thinkfinger-tools
<steph291> installing oblivon, will try it with wine
<untermensch_> mmk thank you
<DasE1> cvd: be happy then :D
<nickrud> gaelfx, paste the depends:compiz-core line here, mine is Depends: compiz-core (>= 1:0.7.8), compiz-plugins, compiz-gnome, compiz-fusion-plugins-main (>= 0.7.8), compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (>= 0.7.8), libcompizconfig0 (>= 0.7.8)
<cvd> DasE1,  why no body put this simple line?
<cvd> /dev/sda5 /media/files vfat defaults,umask=0000 0 0
<someone537> hey guys, i compiled a program in ubuntu with g++ and it made an a.out file. how do i run it?
<DasE1> cvd: first no one knows your fs, second you wanted uuid, third no one knows your needs (permissioons n others)
<arktvrvs> someone537: ./a.out
<someone537> ty
<DasE1> cvd: it's no crystal ball here
<steph291> fast
<steph291> :P
<someone537> also, where can i read more about the ./ syntax?
<tritium> gaelfx: sorry, looking now
<arktvrvs> . means current directory
<arktvrvs> ./a.out means execute a.out from the current directory
<someone537> i see
<cvd> 1) i always said fat32, 2) never say uuid
<cvd> DasE1, Thnks for the help
<DasE1> cvd: np
<gaelfx> tritium: no problem, I fixed that particular typo in status by hand, but now I have a problem in /var/lib/dpkg/available to deal with
<dragon1> nickrud:http://paste.ubuntu.com/75078/ chech this link and can you guide me how to go about? this is wat is the definition...
<DasE1> cvd: also see : man fstab
<cvd> DasE1, man dont help me
<cvd> DasE1, say man in sleeping
<nbeebo> how can one reinstall alsa driver?
<tritium> gaelfx: good deal
<nickrud> dragon1, I'm no apache expert; I don't grok that at all. I pay people to maintain it ;)
<arktvrvs> dragon1: youd put your scripts in /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ and chmod +755 file.pl
<arktvrvs> er 766
<arktvrvs> blah
<arktvrvs> 755 without the +
<tritium> nbeebo: any package can be reinstalled via "sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>"
<goldeagle> hi, what are the name of the HP SAS controller SC40GE, name of the kernel, I want install ubuntu and need load the controller
<DasE1> nbeebo: information you give differ, do you have a realtek or a intel-hda ?
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> lemme try again
<arktvrvs> then access http://127.0.0.1/cgi-bin/file.pl
<nbeebo> intel-hda
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> "sudo easytag /media/my_ipod/iPod_Control"
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, no sudo!
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> no choice
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> fat32
<DasE1> nbeebo: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> sudt want RW 4 now
<nbeebo> ok ill try thanks
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> scanned files...
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, don't work on the ipod directly, unload it to your home dir, make your changes, then reload to the ipod
<DasE1> nbeebo: modprobe snd_hda_intel
<gaelfx> tritium: finally! I fixed it, there were NUMEROUS errors in my dpkg status/available files, any idea how that might have happened?
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> select multiple, right-click, scanner, rename files & dirs
<tritium> gaelfx: not sure -- sorry
<goldeagle> DasE1, do you know modules, ok ? can you help me with modules of the my controller HP ?
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> mask: %a - %t
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> [green]
<nbeebo> snd_hda_intel - 344856 - 7  in lsmod
<nbeebo> and modules were already newest version
<DasE1> nbeebo: sudo asoundconf list
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, I see that way of getting to the scanner now, it's new. Same place I'm at. I doubt that you want to rename directly on the ipod though.
<DasE1> nbeebo: available sound cards ?
<nbeebo> Intel
<nbeebo> nothing more
<\Kira> Im going to be install the GUI to my server, whats the package called to install Gnome? Also, how can I stop init, or gnome, or whatever from starting at boot-up?
<\Kira> And Whats it called when you forward the X output to another computer (over ssh, I think)
<DasE1> sudo asoundconf set-default-card intel , nbeebo
<dragon1>  arktvrvs: thanx:).... i got it executed.....
<arktvrvs> \Kira: HEADLESS
<arktvrvs> dragon1: NP
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, as far as I can tell, the only difference is I'm doing it in my home dir, you're doing it on the ipod. Not sure why it won't write to the ipod, but hey its apple
<arktvrvs> crud sorry
<DasE1> nbeebo: reopen alsamixer,  soundcard shown correct ?
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> no worries; i did make a full backup b4 doing anything silly
<\Kira> arktvrvs: it is headless.....
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> LOL
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, work on the backup then, or a copy of the backup :)
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> yea
<DasE1> ﻿ goldeagle: paste out from : lspci
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> i've been hacking the last few days
<nbeebo> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<nbeebo> alsamixer worked before tho... lol
<\Kira> arktvrvs: I meant the method of forwarding X. Not just a SSH login, actually forwarding the graphical interface.
<DasE1> nbeebo: paste out from : lspci
<mindrape> \Kira: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<\Kira> thanks, mindrape
<DasE1> !paste | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arktvrvs> \Kira: i understand, to a windows machine or another linux?
<goldeagle> DasE1, http://pastebin.com/d482535b1
<nbeebo> hmmm trying to figure out pastebin.. but first, ill try Intel instead of intel, capitalized
<\Kira> arktvrvs: another linux, kde
<nbeebo> so now alsamixer working
<gusto5> My nm-manager-applet loses connection after some time, i have to killall and restart it for it to make connections (Intel IWL3945 + 8.10)
<arktvrvs> Im not sure how ubunt handles that, though you might check system > admin > login window
<nbeebo> well i guess its wierd but it says Card: HDA Intel, Chip: Realtek ALC888
<acp_> hi what pkg name has ms fonts?
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: that is what mine isi  believe, it is not the error
<arktvrvs> realtek chip using intel design
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> got it
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> did not apply it
<acp_> !msfonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nbeebo> so ill paste lspci anyway?
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> have to keep files selected & [save]
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> [Y][Y]
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, ah, doh. Guess I took it for granted ;)
<DasE1> ﻿ goldeagle: paste out from : lshw
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, what are you using to sync your ipod?
<shinoj> ഹെല്ലൊ
<akahig2> has anyone noticed the firefox 3.0.4 upgrade consuming a lot more resources than the previous version?  just sitting idle, it seems to be pushing my cpu usage up over 60%
<nickrud> akahig2, no flash open?
<AnnoyingMouse> <nickrud> moved over 2 gtkpod & considering amarok
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud- all-done now with mac's & wins
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, banshee is nice </plug>
<nbeebo> this is pastebin if u need it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75081/
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud-  kewn. thanx
<akahig2> nickrud: no flash open.  and I killed npviewer.bin just to make sure that wasn't the culprit
<DasE1> akahig2: mine doesn't, no idea on that
<nickrud> akahig2, well, I've had issues with it crashing out of no where, but that's firefox
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud- the relanimg is VEEEERY slow
<nickrud> been that way since m18
<DasE1> !who | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud- batch script would've been WAY faster
<akahig2> ﻿nickrud: I haven't had it crash while I'm using it, but it has started to start and then shut down before generating a window a few times
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud - speed's bit retarded
<nbeebo> dase1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75081/
<nbeebo> like that?
<goldeagle> DasE1, http://pastebin.com/d545bb4a0
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, could be the fat32, no clue. It's been quick enough on my home
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud @ 6000 songs @ 3-5 sec is mad
<akahig2> DasE1:  thanks.  I'm kind of fishing for a culprit and trying to narrow it down
<DasE1>  nbeebo: yup , Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<shinoj> !ടബ്
<shinoj> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud - not moing anything. just renaming of nodes
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud *inodes*
<nickrud> AnnoyingMouse, 16 here in less than a second
<AnnoyingMouse> crazy
<AnnoyingMouse> k
<AnnoyingMouse> think I'll have 2 do via ext
<AnnoyingMouse> bugger
<nbeebo> can u sudo aptitude purge "main module" && sudo aptitude install "main module"?
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud - but thanx dude. @ least it's working
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud (though doc's strictly incomplete)
<goldeagle> DasE1, module=ahci , the name is correct ???
<DasE1> ﻿ goldeagle: can't find any sound there, a proliant server ?
<nbeebo> can u just reinstall linux-generic-modules? or will that %#%1 ubuntu up?
<goldeagle> DasE1, yes, a PROLIANT server, but I need the name of the SAS controller for install UBUNTU
<goldeagle> DasE1, I try install with UBUNTU server, install normal but problem for inicialization later
<goldeagle> DasE1, I try UBUNTU desktop, my SAS Controller not found
<goldeagle> DasE1, understand me ?
<cobb28> i have a TH-50PZ80U plasma tv connected via hdmi right now and i need help with my xorg.conf please, the desktop is too big currently by an inch or so on the screen, i cannot figure out what to put in my xorg.conf
<DasE1> ﻿ goldeagle: I see, I was on modul for sound, try alternate installer, its a little special hardware
<nibsa1242b> need help; I can't get my drive to see dvd -r it reports no media... dvd +r, -rw, and + rw works fine. It is -r compatible.
<goldeagle> DasE1, alternate installer, I dont understand very well, explain me please
<tritium> cobb28: it's the TV's overscan
<AnnoyingMouse> nickrud: thanx . catch u l8r. have a good w-end
<cobb28> tritium: does it neeed to be fixed or do i leave it like this for full 1080p video?
<tritium> cobb28: you may be unable to fix it.  It's a common problems with TVs.
<goldeagle> DasE1, I go try with module name now
<goldeagle> DasE1, Thx you very much for your help my friend, Im brazilian, I see you later
<nbeebo> well i guess its just pure bad luck that both plug-ins isnt working then? everything seems fine in ubuntu
<linguini> My ubuntu VM is in a very bad state because I did 'apt-get remove network-manager' in an attempt to configure a static IP setup.  Any recommended reads for getting static IP up and running?
<arktvrvs> tritium: what is the meaning of 'clone display' in the screen resolution manager?
<cobb28> tritium: when i go into the nvidia settings it lists as 1920x1080 and 50hz...this is a newer plasma tv shouldnt it be 60hz minimum? i think it's just the fact that i need to add a line to xorg.conf
<nbeebo> plug-ins to my sound car*
<arktvrvs> linguini: ifconfig
<tritium> arktvrvs: if you have a dual display, both monitors would show the same thing
<arktvrvs> ah, i see
<DasE1>  nbeebo: sudo apt-get install alsa-firmware-loaders
<tritium> cobb28: you can try tweaking modelines.  Without knowing your TV specs, I cannot comment on the refresh rate.
<DasE1>  nbeebo: sudo reboot
<linguini> arktvrvs: You mean man ifconfig?  Is that preferred to ifup?
<arktvrvs> linguini: ifconfig can be used to configure just about any parameter of an interface
<nbeebo> dase1: ill try it thanks
<nibsa1242b> need help; I can't get my drive to see dvd -r it reports no media... dvd +r, -rw, and + rw works fine. It is -r compatible.
<nbeebo> its the newest version
<nbeebo> dase1: its the newest version
<arktvrvs> cobb28: this may not help but ive found it helpful to reboot into the recovery shell and run Xorg -configure then copy the new file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then reboot
<arktvrvs> it gives me many more resolutions to choose from
<linguini> arktvrvs: Thanks; I'll look at the man page again.  Can you tell me if 'ifconfig -a' only shows the loopback interface (and not eth0/eth1), need I look elsewhere?
<DasE1>  nbeebo: seems like correct driver was loaded before, do a reboot
<arktvrvs> linguini: try ifconfig lo
<nbeebo> dase1: oh ok brb then
<linguini> arktvrvs: Here's what makes it worse - The VM is miles away; I don't have access to the VM either; I have to email my coworker the commands to invoke, and he has to paste them back to me.
<arktvrvs> linguini: try googling for linux manpage ifconfig :)
<arktvrvs> usually you only need a couple parameters
<arktvrvs> namely, the address and netmask
<arktvrvs> (ssh is a great thing :)
<linguini> Yes, I'd like to ssh, but I killed my network connection to the VM, and I'm sitting on a console-only linux box that can't VNC to view the VM "console".
<Diazepam> 1334 people! shit a brick
<tritium> Diazepam: keep it family-friendly, please
<arktvrvs> linguini: you'll want something like ifconfig eth0 inet 123.234.123.234 netmask 0xffffff00 up
<arktvrvs> though im clueless when it comes to setting up routes
<linguini> arktvrvs: Thanks, I'll email the suggestion..
<linguini> :-\
<theycallmepost> is there a way to bring all windows to front? i am running an app (in wine) and can hear the audio from it but cannot see it anywhere...
<nibsa1242b> need help; I can't get my drive to see dvd -r it reports no media... dvd +r, -rw, and + rw works fine. It is -r compatible.
<idea4gud> is there any way i can recver my original etc/sysctl.conf
<idea4gud> i have screwed up my sysctl.conf file and it says 2 versions of same file
<cobb28> arktvrs: how do i enter the recovery shell?
<cobb28> arktvrvs: how do i enter the recovery shell?
<arktvrvs> when the computer boots you have a chance to press ESC (only a couple seconds)
<cobb28> ok thx
<Diazepam> cobb28 - you can always reboot and enter recovery mode or do a sudo intit 1
<arktvrvs> select the recovery kernel
<cobb28> will try
<arktvrvs> "drop to root console"
<lucax> i have problems with v4l drivers i think, cant apply effects in cheese to my web cam, does anyone has a problem like this under intrepid? didnt have that problem on hardy
<dombre> Hi I have a new eee 1000.  I have just done a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 EEE distro.  I have attempted to get online but can not so I checked my network settings.  I turned off roaming mode and enabled dhcp on my wired connection.  I have verified that my cable is in working order and that it is enabled in the bios.  I know that my cable modem and my ethernet cable work because they allow my desktop to connect without an issue.  I have
<dombre> tried removing the battery and power cable and letting my eee sit for 10 minutes before reconnecting them and booting.  here is the output from my terminal after an ifconfig and a couple pings http://pastebin.com/m16a7de0c any ideas?
 * dr_willis wonders if EEE-ubuntu has its own channel
<arktvrvs> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Diazepam> dombre - i have the same model
<Diazepam> i have mine working fine
<Diazepam> do an ifconfig and see if your ethernet adapter is showing
<dombre> i've done that it is
<nbeebo> so.. i guess i have sound.. maybe had all along, if i have mixer to max i get lil bit sound, but ALOT of background noice, i guess its because of the hardware
<Diazepam> check your broadband modem - some need you to power off between disconnecting and reconnecting a new device
<Diazepam> here in australia some optus cable modems dont have inbult DHCP service
<DasE1> nbeebo: don' think so , check in alsamixer: - the icons above sliders are green -pcm is risen  - check input/output switches
<Diazepam> so you need to power cycle the modem if you want to connect a new device and have an ip lease refreshed
<dombre> interesting I'll give it a shot thanks
<nbeebo> dase1: ok hope it works
<Diazepam> its crappy -if this is the case see if you can upgrade your modem
<nibsa1242b> why won't my computer mount dvd -r disks?
<dombre> I'll just get a switch that should fix the problem.
<dombre> I just haven't needed one until now.
<dombre> alright I'm going to try power cycling the modem thanks.
<nbeebo> dase1: couldnt get input to show up on alsamixer but used gnome-mixer and muted microphone, no noice, but very little sound
<nbeebo> dase1: still
<DasE1> nbeebo: paste : aplay -l
<Vinceman> my computer cannot read from my DVD-source... why's that?
<bungieQord> what command lets me read the contents of another folder that I am not in?
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know why TurboGears 2 is not in the Ubuntu repository? Or why both versions arent, etc?
<nbeebo> device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<dr_willis> Leefmc,  perhaps no one wants to maintain it.. what is it ?
<DasE1> nbeebo: paste : find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<nbeebo> device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<Diazepam> bungieQord: ?????   ls -al /path/to/directory
<Vinceman> how can you change area code of your DVD's?
<DasE1> !paste | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bungieQord> thx
<dr_willis> Vinceman,  you mean 'region' code? :) some of the media players under linux make that  un needed.. the mplayer faq i belive mentions  region codes..
<Leefmc> dr_willis: Its a python web framework. Not sure, i was just curious, because for many things it seems ubuntu repos have "one master version" and for many things this is a bit of a hindrance. Given that TG1 and TG2 differ greatly
<sug1> Can i mask bash/script file to enter in three keys?? (f5, mouse 1, mouse 1)?? is this possible
<DasE1> Vinceman: no need for it in linux
<bryan> Jordan_U: i'm back: are you able to continue helping me with openoffice?
<nbeebo> dase1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75089/
<dr_willis> sug1,  perhaps clarify that  a bit more...
<Vinceman> dr_willis, DasE1 but still my program says it cannot read from source
<dr_willis> Vinceman,  i just rip dvd to avi and be done with it.. :)
<cvd> where is ubuntu-es
<bryan> can someone help with installing openoffice? i have kubuntu intrepid which came with 2.4.  today, i tried to upgrade to 3.0 and it failed, now i can't install 2.4 or 3.0
<Jordan_U> bryan: Sure
<Diazepam> bryan - what error message did you get?
<cvd> Cannot join #ubuntu-es (You are banned). ?
<sug1> dr_willis: I would like to make a bash script file to enter in three different keys every 1 second.  in order:  hit f5, wait one second, hit mouse 1 (left click), wait one second, hit mouse 1, one second, and repeat.  Is this possible?
<dr_willis> its amazing the # of people that have issues with OOO3 :)
<nbeebo> dase1: its a common hardware problem tho, if plug isnt fully connected with sound card theres like 1/3 sound
<Vinceman> what's the command for ripping dr_willis?
<bryan> Jordan_U, diazepam: this is where we left off: it still failed http://pastebin.com/m6826b4a0
<Vinceman> but heck I have them on DVD they should work!
<bungieQord> Does anyone know what command I can use to find out if a file is a directory, regular file, or other?
<dr_willis> sug1,  your use of the term 'to enter' is confuseing.. You want a script to be a macro that 'inputs F5, then clicks?' ive seen no bash method of doing that..  some other tools may be able to do 'macros' like that..
<dr_willis> Vinceman,  i tend to use k9copy  actually.. or dvdrip
<DasE1> nbeebo: mostly mono , or tackle the plug, but so far everything looks right, unless you haven't muted / unswitched anything
<sug1> dr_willis: yes, like an macro.  sorry for my poor terms.  Would you happen to know what such tools to do such macro actions?
<bungieQord> Does anyone know what command I can use to find out if a file is a directory, regular file, or other?
<zetheroo> I just reformatted my laptop and installed Intrepid Ibex ... but now my Wireless adapter no longer connects to wireless networks
<zetheroo> please help
<Diazepam> bryan - do you see the package listed when you do a:  apt-cache search openoffice | grep writer
<mindrape> bungieQord:          file filename            file directoryname
<luke-jr> zetheroo: does it connect to wired networks?
<bryan> Diazepam: no result came back on that command
<linguini> bungieQord: test
<Diazepam> bryan - have you updated your distro lately?
<zetheroo> luke-jr: the laptop is online atm ...
<bryan> Diazepam: yes, it's current as of today
<Diazepam> bryan - have you done an: $sudo aptitude update
<zetheroo> luke-jr: I have another USB wireless dongle plugged in that is alowing me to be online
<zetheroo> luke-jr: but the internal Atheros chip is not working properly
<bryan> Diazepam: i did a sudo apt-get update
<zetheroo> luke-jr: even though the proprietary driver is installed and active
<luke-jr> zetheroo: I don't support illegal drivers.
<Diazepam> bryan - checked your repositories to ensure they are enabled and reflect the current distro?
<zetheroo> luke-jr: well actually its not propietary ... I meant the default driver
<luke-jr> zetheroo: does 'iwlist scan' do much?
<bryan> Diazepam: they are the current distro plus unsupported updates enabled
<zetheroo> luke-jr: my internal card allows me to see wireless networks but not connect to them ... in Hardy there was no problems
<luke-jr> hm
<tritium> Diazepam, bryan: "ubuntu" is the distro, which doesn't change.  The release is the aspect that changes.
<DasE1> nbeebo: if you're not right with faulty hardware, you can rebuild alsa as a last try with a standard ausio, follow :http://paste.ubuntu.com/75092/
<DasE1> *audio
<Diazepam> tritium - thanks for the grammar lesson
<tritium> Diazepam: no grammar involved
<idea4gud> it complained of 2 versions of sysctl.conf i modifid
<bryan> Diazepam: i'm using kubuntu intrepid... sources.list is correctly pointing to intrepid
<idea4gud> and saved original
<idea4gud> so will the .swp file will be discarded automatically
<bryan> tritium:  i'm using kubuntu intrepid... sources.list is correctly pointing to intrepid
<idea4gud> i dnt see /etc/ folder
<Diazepam> bryan - what about other packages - can you install mutt or something else?
<tritium> bryan: ok
<zetheroo> I have the Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<nbeebo> dase1: if it doesnt work i can just reinstall the drivers i have now?
<tritium> zetheroo: what issue are you having with it?
<sug1> I need a macro application.  Does anyone know of an application to do this?
<tritium> zetheroo: see the ubuntu 8.10 release notes for the AR5212.  There is a required work-around if you suspend/resume.
<zetheroo> tritium: since installing Intrepid I can no longer connect to visable wireless networks
<chuckc> hey seems like i can no longer make exe shell scripts, a simple #!/bin/sh  echo "hello"  gives this : echo: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<zetheroo> tritium: I can see wireless networks but cannot connect to them
<dr_willis> chuckc,  be sure theres no extra characters  - what editor did you use?  ive see extra characters added if using notepad.exe or other windows editors.
<tritium> zetheroo: at any time?  Do you suspend/resume?
<DasE1> nbeebo: backup /etc/modules and  /var/lib/alsa/asound.state  , if you want to be ultra-sure, but I don't think you have to
<tritium> zetheroo: this is what I was referring to: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Wireless%20doesn%27t%20work%20after%20suspend%20with%20ath_pci%20driver
<Diazepam> sug1 - there are plugins for firefox that allow for gui-macro building (for web based stuf)
<zetheroo> tritium: at any time
<chuckc> @dr_willis  created in vi ,   i also created a guest account, logged in, created same script and ran it fine,
<tritium> zetheroo: that's strange.  I too have AR5212, and it works.
<zetheroo> tritium: I'll get to resume/suspend issues when I can connect
<bryan> Diazepam: just installed ksudoku
<dr_willis> chuckc,  try #!/bin/bash  perhaps
<nbeebo> dase1: well i switched to my main speakers now, and it works much better
<DasE1> nbeebo: see above ^_^,
<chuckc> dr_willis yeah, no go,  actually trying to create python scripts led me to this, they won't run either
<nbeebo> dase1: ill remember that... but i call it done ;))
<dr_willis> chuckc,  thats really weird..
<DasE1> nbeebo: lol , what a long birth, nice then
<bryan> Diazepam, tritium: just installed ksudoku, so i can definitely download and install stuff...
<errr> I have ubuntu server 8.04 is it possible to get mysql 5.1 on my box with out installing from source??
<errr> I need mysql-5.1.11-beta
<sug1> diazepm, not quite what i am looking for but thanks
<cvd-pr> Hello
<nbeebo> dase1: indeed.. well its time for me to go to bed... bye, Thank you very much! :)
<teratoma> errr: you could download the community builds directly from the Mysql website
<DasE1> nbeebo: np, n8
<errr> teratoma: Ok Ill give that a shot
<teratoma> errr: if you are totally awesome you'll install it a LVM partition so you can snap the data and back it up
<ziroday`> Hi, how can I tell what type of ram I have besides opening the case?
<chuckc> dr_willis so just copied /usr/bin/lesspipe to my home, edited the file, made it a simple echo "hello" and ran it.  it worked fine.
<dr_willis> chuckc,  where were the other scripts stored?  same location? thers some text editors that can show 'special' caracters. like ctrm-m and so forth. (fte is one) It sure SOUNDS liek the issue i had with people using notepad.exe or some specific vfat options
<chuckc> i am using vi
<dr_willis> I dont think vi has tha toption.. at least not that ive seen
<chuckc> says unix format
<dr_willis> yea. i dont see how that can be happening if you use vi -
<dr_willis> unless you are some how saving to a vfat/ntfs partition
<node357> please help. zsnes crashes when I run it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/75096/
<dr_willis> node357,  try that other snes emulator.. snes9x (i think is its name)
<node357> okay dr_willis, thanks
<node357> E: Couldn't find package snes9x
<node357> :(
<node357> I have all repos enabled too
<dr_willis> Im on 64bit.. so some of those dont exist on 64bit..
<node357> ugh
<dr_willis> I know thers at least 2 snes emus..
<node357> 32 bit here
<dr_willis> zsnes does NOT work on 64bit at all. :) there is another
<node357> I can't compile zsnes either... I might move back to Slackware where it builds :(
<dr_willis> !find snes
<ubottu> Found: zsnes, gsnes9x, snes9express, snes9x-x
<dr_willis> There ya go. :)
<node357> ohhh sneaky!
<dr_willis> it pays to search the package manager eh?
<node357> yes, sorry about that, and thanks again
<dr_willis> 2 of those are front ends to snes9x-x i bet
<node357> looks like it
<node357> I'm installing gsnes9x ... love packages that start with G :P
<dr_willis> wel have fun.. bye all...
<bryan> when i execute: sudo apt-get openoffice.org, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m1b8f270c
<akahig2> is there a way to downgrade an installed app to a previous version from the official repos...?
<sug1> has anyone used xautomation?  I need help with it
<willwh> hi guys, you know the password you set for remote desktop in the GUI
<willwh> is there any way to change that over ssh?
<linguini> chuckc: Does your script consist of 1 line?
<idea4gud> what is the purpose of sysctl.conf
<idea4gud> its messed up
<chuckc> linguini : i figured out my problem.  I copied my .vimrc from someone who had ffs=mac,unix, dos  so i think it was the char encodings
<metbsd> how do i test my webcam?
<metbsd> i'm not sure if it works
<Naddiseo> metbsd, try camE
<metbsd> is there software that takes advantage of web cam?
<tritium> metbsd: yes.  cheese, ekiga
<metbsd> can i use any of them to chat with msn friends?
<secret901> xmms doesn't seem to be installed with Ubuntu anymore
<secret901> I see xmms2 installed instead.  How do I use it?
<secret901> how do I install xmms in Ubuntu?
<tritium> secret901: sudo apt-get install xmms2
<secret901> tritium: it's installed, how do I get the gui to run?
<tritium> secret901: not sure -- I don't use it
<akahig2> is there a way to downgrade firefox 3.0.4 (the current version in the repos) to version 3.0.3...?
<secret901> tritium: do you know what happened to the original xmms?
<tritium> secret901: nope
<whyameye> I want 2 apps to simultaneously read /dev/dv1394/0 live. Right now when 1 apps is reading dv1394, the other says the device is busy.
<gpled> just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10. now i have no x window. any idea how to get it working again?
<cvd-pr> any know where is to disable the fade effect in start menu?
<gpled> hello?
<mindrape> oh hai
<mindrape> gpled - can you get to a regular terminal?  CTRL ALT F2?
<mindrape> gpled - if so sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<gpled> mindrape: yes
<mindrape> then try to sudo /etc/init.d/./gdm restart
<mindrape> do that in a separate terminal
<mindrape> you can ALT F2-F6 to get to various standard terms
<tritium> Ctrl-Alt-F1 works as well.  (Why does everyone forget v.c. 1?)
<gpled> mindrape: do you remember the command to get the mouse working in terminal?
<gpled> gdm, or something
<mindrape> gpled - gdm is the gnome display manager
<mindrape> tritium - its mainly for troubleshooting on bootup.
<mindrape> tritium - by default I config mine to get console errors written there.
<tritium> mindrape: no, only during install is that true
<mindrape> it's not a usable terminal according to standard unix implementations that I've been around.
<cvd-pr> ?
<tritium> V.C. 1 is just as valid as 2 -- 6 for use.
<mindrape> tritium - maybe in your little world.
<tritium> mindrape: no
<mindrape> mine is config'd for errmsgs.
<gpled> mindrape: that did the trick
<mindrape> and that is how all the implementations I've used have been.
<gpled> thanks
<mindrape> np
<tritium> mindrape: easy on the condescending statements, buddy
<mindrape> tritium - right back at ya.
<mindrape> pal....
<tritium> mindrape: I've not made any
<mindrape> oh really, buddy?
<tritium> Drop it, mindrape.
<mindrape> likewise...
<mindrape> you have to get the last sentence in apparently...
<mindrape> you can just /ignore me if you dont like my point of view on v.c.1
<tritium> you could have done the same
<mindrape> orly?
<metbsd> akahig2, why you wanna do that?
<mindrape> I wasn't the one that got butt hurt over vc1 being left out as an option.
<tritium> mindrape: again, drop it.  You're offtopic.
<mindrape> and I wasnt the one that insinuated stupidity for leaving it out as an option without realizing its purpose in standard unix.
<mindrape> tritium - you are the one continuing it.
<mindrape> I'm fine dropping it... you are the one that keeps going.
 * tritium looks at the last several lines (they're yours)
<mindrape> looks at the last line... it's yours.
 * mindrape does that
<ectospasm> mindrape: do you know what you're talking about?  VC1 is for console... you can configure it anyway you'd like, but it's a normal terminal like F2-6...
<akahig2> ﻿metbsd: because 3.0.4 is consuming a huge amount of CPU cycles and the previous version did not.  am searching for ways to fix the problem, and that seemed like a good place to start.
<arvind_khadri> hi, how do i create a movie , i have .jpg files which i want to use and some mp3 to give the bg score
<kaii> arvind_khadri: click on Start -> All Programs -> Windows Movie Maker
<kaii> sry 4 kiddin', havent slept last night :)
<arvind_khadri> kaii, good joke :P
<darkdeeper> lol.....strt all program...ttats is funny
<arvind_khadri> !find cinelerra
<ubottu> File cinelerra found in fvwm-crystal
<ardchoille> How do I find out which package file foo is in? dpkg -S foo ?
<tritium> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> tritium: I'm guessing apt-file is better?
<tritium> ardchoille: they serve different purposes.  apt-file is for packages you don't have installed.  dpkg -S is for packages you *do* have installed
<ardchoille> ah, that helps
<ardchoille> tritium: thank you
<tritium> Sure.
<gpled> like the new progress bar in 8.10
<Sandeep`> how can I execute an exe from command line ?
<gpled> Sandeep`: like a dos file?
<Sandeep`> gpled : is ./ used for executing the file ?
<bogesman> Sandeep` yes
<Sandeep`> Thanks bogesman
<bogesman> if its executable otherwise use chmod +x filename
<bogesman> somebody knows about a problem with multicast froup join in 8.10 ?
<bogesman> group*
<bogesman> trying to connect vlc player to a multacast stream, but ubuntu is acting strange and not connecting me
<Pilot_51> Hi, I'm having trouble with my PATA drive switching from udma5 to udma2 while copying a bunch of files...
<darkdeeper> i tot .exe can only be execute using wine since its windows file
<bogesman> same setup onw windows is working just fine
<Pilot_51> Rebooting fixes it temporarily until a writing causes it to switch again
<Miesco> How do I install a font?
<tritium> !fonts | Miesco
<ubottu> Miesco: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Pilot_51> Any help?
<Miesco> thanks
<Pilot_51> I searched Google and tried some stuff with /etc/modules and /etc/hdparm.conf but nothing helped
<darkdeeper> whats the problem again
<darkdeeper> !repert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repert
<darkdeeper> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<darkdeeper> !infogdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1926 kB, installed size 15984 kB
<Pilot_51> darkdeeper: Were you talking to me?
<rullie> it's the graphical thing you use to login
<darkdeeper> rullie, i know im just bored since noone asking anything
<scientes_> how do i know if my network card is ipv6 capable?
<darkdeeper>  run "ip a | grep inet6" in terminal
<darkdeeper> it will show ur ipv6 status
<darkdeeper> !ipv6 | darkdeeper
<ubottu> darkdeeper, please see my private message
<darkdeeper> did u know tat disabling ipv6 will speed up ur internet... nice ha
<Steve__> hi
<darkdeeper> if you got result something like "inet6 ::1/128 scope host" then u have ipv6
<armyriad> How can I install flash on Firefox without administrator privileges?
<camelreef> good morning from Scotland!
<multiverse> hello world
<camelreef> I'm looking for a great mind who would have made a PPA for the SVN version of libgpod
<jbu311> join #bash
<oOarthurOo> Hi... I removed rhythmbox because it was causing high interupts on powertop and wasn't playing well with my mtp device. I'm looking for suggestions on something a little more lightweight.... something to manage my music I mean, and sync with mp3 players.
<paul68> Do you get any notification when you launching your iptable script through the interfaces file during (re)booting process?
<statim> is anyone familiar with lvm?
<teratoma> what about lvm
<robbiee> DCC SEND "FuCkFrEeNoDe" 0 0 0
<statim> teratoma: i formated a device with mkfs.ext3 before i knew about lvm, and now i sort of know a little about it, and im guessing i should have been using lvm to handle formatting the disk and setting it up for use? i still really dont get it, other than i get the feeling i should have used lvm
<Guest25962> hello all
<Guest74860> hii
<oOarthurOo> statim: Depends what the device is, and how you are using it. USB stick? Not needed. 80GB hard-drive with nothing but ubuntu and one partition? Not needed.
<gluonman> How can I install the latest GTK+ engine?
<statim> oOarthurOo: amazon EBS storage volume that gets mounted to a running ec2 instance as /dev/sdh.  not sure that will make much sense unless youve played around with the amazon stuff a little
<multiverse> Hi.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu as minimally possible.  It was suggested I use the alternate version of Ubuntu.  When I do, it is still quite big.  How do I get it down to below a gig.
<oOarthurOo> statim: This channel is english only plz. ;)
<statim> haha
<scientes_> oOarthurOo, that was prety english to me
<paul68> Do you get any notification when you launching your iptable script through the interfaces file during (re)booting process?
<scientes_> not unlike a NFS or CIFS mount
<statim> oOarthurOo: its basically a 30GB that i can do whatever i want with.  im using it for the postgresql data directory
<Formode> Anyone aware on how to set up a stream feed from say, Songbird to my apache server (On same computer) so my friend can tune in?
<scientes_> oh wait amazon works with block devices col
<scientes_> its jsut a solid block of data !
<statim> scientes_: ya
<pen> hi
<oOarthurOo> scientes_: I was just trying to tell statim that indeed I had no idea what he was talking about, in a humorous way. But from what I understand about lvm, it's good for encrypting and it's good if you want to be able to add and remove space from a partition. So... if he suddenly decides he needs 200 GB, he can add a 250GB HD to the 30GB LVm and then easily extend the partition.
<Guest74860> hi
<Guest74860> ubuntu 8.10 freezes randomly
<Guest74860> and caps lock light blinks
<Guest74860> how shall i solve it
<hateball> Guest74860☃ Are you using an intel wireless card?
<statim> oOarthurOo: sounds like i better read up, sounds good
<scientes_> oOarthurOo statim , probably smart use it then as those S3s can grow shink i believe, also smart to turn on compression, althouh actively shinking and expand filessystems do not exist that i know of
<gluonman> I'm trying to install some new theme engines, but during the checking process it gives me the error that I need GTK+2.*, etc. So my question is how to find and install that GTK+ engine.
<Guest74860> yes
<Guest74860> its intel 4965agn
<Arod22> can anyone tell me how to run windows programs on ubuntu??
<oOarthurOo> Arod22: wine or crossover office
<far_> salam(hi)
<oOarthurOo> Arod22: Or a virtual machine
<Arod22> where do i get wine?
<Guest74860> hateball: its intel 4965agn
<Arod22> besides the liquor store
<joebodo> !wine | arod22
<ubottu> arod22: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Arod22> thanx
<LuYu> does anybody here know how to input extremely rare chinese characters in ubuntu?
<srx2002> how do I view my entire hard disk with ubuntu ( to check from time to time available space on each of the partitions
<gluonman> Arod22, this website will explain how to add the wine repository: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb . Follow those instructions and then type in terminal (but without quotes) "sudo aptitude install wine". Then you'll be all set.
<srx2002> anyone?
<platius> df -h
<hateball> Guest74860☃ Please dont pm in the future without asking. This should solve your problem: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#System%20lock-ups%20with%20Intel%204965%20wireless
<Arod22> cool! thank you
<gluonman> No prob
<yanchoABC> Hi, is it possible to make a cron run in different times? I want it to run every 1 hour between 7 - 16, the rest of the hours every 15 minutes - thanks
<zetheroo1> when I open a program of any kind it opens with the window border underneath the top gnome panel ... how do i stop this from happening?
<darkbishop_> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<keram> yanchoABC, you could always have more han one cron entry. i dont know how to do what you want with only one
<srx2002> platius: thank you, is there a GUI version as well?
<hateball> yanchoABC☃ I second the... second cron-job idea
<platius> srx2002; probably but not sure what
<Sharp_eyes__> hi
<Sharp_eyes__> how are u all
<jbu311> i am good, thank you
<Sharp_eyes__> any body help me in registration of my nic
<Sharp_eyes__> nick*
<Guest74860> hateball: i'm sorry for pm u, thanx for the help :)
<srx2002> ok, thanks
<koshari> yanchoABC you would prolly need 2 crons to acheive that but it wouldnt be hard, as long as they didnt clash, depending on the process
<qwertyface> Hi, I
<yanchoABC> koshari:  no the process is not long .. but i just dont want it to run every 15mins during office hours
<oOarthurOo> I'm currently looking at three music players: quod libet, sonata, and gmpc. My needs are ipod/mtp device support, low resource usage, folder monitoring. Any thoughts on my top 3 candidates?
<obf213> hey. have they fixed the ext mointor flashes once one you open up movie player yet?
<yanchoABC> is it something like : * 0 * * * path/to/php file.php and */15 * * * * path/to/php file.php <-- but this will run at every 15mins no matter the time right koshari ?
<jbu311> off topic: vlc is pretty good
<jbu311> try switching
<Nic> Hello, can someone help me get my floppy drive working please?
<koshari> yanchoABC no at the 15 minute of every hour as i understand
<qwertyface> I've just installed Intrepid on a friend's Acer Aspire One, but we've been having some problems with it.  Graphics are very jerky, e.g. in Youtube videos and playing extreme tux racer.  Also the wifi is very variable, ranging from 50% to 90% even though the AP is very near by.  Can anyone suggest anything we can try?  Otherwise we're going to have to go back to Linpus.
<creol> okay i fixed my own problem via a post i found via google. Apparently the setting in playback "Use video as timebase" can cause tv playback to be fast. Thanks anyway... time to get back to Smallville
<koshari> ﻿yanchoABC http://www.csgnetwork.com/crongen.html
<Sharp_eyes__> koshri...
<Sharp_eyes__> how can i register my nick
<yanchoABC> koshari:  thanks for the link .. but it doesnt allow specifying different hour times :(
<koshari> yanchoABC you can use commas
<bernhard> hi
<Frogzoo> sup?
<koshari> yanchoABC ie 15,30,45 0 0 0 ect
<yanchoABC> so are we saying : 1 7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16 * * * path/to/php file.php and 15,30,45,59 1,2,3,4,5,6,,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24 * * * path/to/php file.php
<yanchoABC> so first part runs every 1st minute of the hour during office hours (7 - 16) and 2nd command runs every 15 minutes the rest of hours
<koshari> yanchoABC thata a bit messy , i would use 2 tabs/
<oOarthurOo> qwertyface: As for the wifi, I've found that network manager is not as reliable as windows ever. Even when using lower level tools like iwlist scan it still reports lower values than windows from a similar distance.
<yanchoABC> koshari: the and means a new crontab
<koshari> yanchoABC: ok
<qwertyface> oOarthurOo: It worked fine under Linpus.  I
<yanchoABC> koshari: so it should be good like that right?
<qwertyface> oOarthurOo: I'm going to have a hard time persuading him to stick with ubuntu if I can't make it work right
<oOarthurOo> Sharp_eyes__:  "/msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>"
<koshari> yanchoABC test it. if the syntax if wrong it will let you know, just use a line like, ls /home/mydir or something denign
<koshari> benign
<Sharp_eyes__> o0arthur0o it say ur password is not walid
<Sharp_eyes__> valid
<oOarthurOo> qwertyface: Not everyone needs to use Ubuntu. It has advantages and disadvantages like every other OS. I've used Debian and Ubuntu and have simply gotten used to misreported wifi strengths.
<trevor> I'm having a problem getting my computer to start X.  I had to reset the BIOS in order to get rid of a password that I set, but couldn't remember, and now, X goes to start, and the screen just goes blank.
<Mez> anyone know what the program that allows you to create logic graphs is called
<srx2002> I'm practising some term commands ....having a small problem...I just did " man df " and scrolled doan at the bottom of the manual...but how do i get back to the prompt
<jbu311> Mez, what kind of logic graph?
<Ze_> Mez: logic graphs? maybe mindmaps?
<powertool08> srx2002: press 'q'
<Frogzoo> Mez: dia? open office? kivio?
<srx2002> lol, duhhhh
<srx2002> brain dead
<yanchoABC> thanks for the support koshari :)
<Mez> Well, It lets you say, plot the classes of a program, and draw lines between them etc
<powertool08> :D
<Frogzoo> Mez: umbrello possibly
<Mez> ER diagrams :D
<Mez> dia and umbrello sound familiar (I thought graphviz for starters!)
<Frogzoo> umbrello is for UML modelling
<qwertyface> oOarthurOo: Yeah, I'm a bit embarassed that Ubuntu hasn't worked as well as I said it would though.  I don't think the strength is misreported, the throughput is low as well.  It's strange, because there's lots of reports of successes with the Acer Aspire One.
<Mez> Frogzoo: yeah, thats what I was thinking of
<gusto5> [8.10/3945ABG] my wireless loses its connection (displays as connected), requires killing and restarting networkmanager. is there a fix?
<Mez> actually, dia too ;) *chuckles* for slightly different things
<Mez> thanks!
<benoka> hello, all, I have a 610 LCD Powerc@m Zoom camera that is ok to go under win for webcam but I have problems under ubuntu
<zloy> hi all
<zloy> [zloy()]
<zloy> [zloy()]
<FloodBot3> zloy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zloy> http://kro1975.livejournal.com/1254020.html#cutid1
<benoka> ubuntu recognizes my camera but it's not working in skype
<KukMan> zloy: rofl
<zloy> problem ^
<zloy> http://kro1975.livejournal.com/1254020.html#cutid1
<zloy> can you help me?
<zloy> guys
<zloy> can anybody help me?
<Sharp_eyes> zloy: ??
<zloy> http://kro1975.livejournal.com/1254020.html#cutid1
<zloy> see here ^
<Nic> should a floppy controller come up in lspci? could that be why I can not see my floppy drive?
<stdin> !ops | zloy
<ubottu> zloy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Sharp_eyes> zloy: what the hell is this
<elkbuntu> Sharp_eyes, dont look at it, it's foul.
<KukMan> zloy: you are maniac!
<Sharp_eyes> ok
<coenieolivier> anyone here?
<Sharp_eyes> elkbuntu: plz take some stick action with this user
<Nic> has anyone here had any problems with a floppy drive and ubuntu 8.10?
<elkbuntu> Sharp_eyes, he's already been banned
<Sharp_eyes> elkbuntu: thanks
<droopsta915> When I install ubuntu 8.10 on my pen drive, am I supposed to use use it like a live cd?
<bazhang> droopsta915, yes, or a persistent drive if you set it up that way--can save changes
<camelreef> oh well, ttyl
<benoka> hello, all, I have a 610 LCD Powerc@m Zoom camera that is ok to go under win for webcam - ubuntu 8.10 recognizes my camera but it's not working in skype
<thedoc^> Hi,new user to ubuntu - reading articles on what I wish to do in the hours to come. Opinions needed : How would you break up a 30gb partition for dual boot intrepid and xp pro ? i plan on keeping it as NTFS. No major applications to be installed on either. Old (usb 1.1/typeIII cardbus era) IBM Thinkpad R31 p3 1Ghz 512mb ram. I'd like to have at least 10gb free on XP,not including the XP OS and MS office(only major app) - the remaining hop
<droopsta915> bazhang: I installed it on my flash drive, and booted from usb, how do I save files in it?
<bazhang> droopsta915, I have not used it yet; did you not see the option to make it usb-persistent? that will be live but also allow for changes made between sessions.
<KukMan> plz, unban "zloy". He jokes)
<jared> just wanted to say. Thanks for Ubuntu! It really has come a long way since i started using it in version 7.10  I have a dell inspiron 6000 laptop and it installed flawlessly no problems and is everything i hoped it would be!
<droopsta915> I'm using it as we speak, it's cool. yes, i set it up persistent. ;)
<Stupid_NicknaMe> hey guysd
<jared> I'm really impressed.
<Stupid_NicknaMe> i've tried running apt-get update, but i'm getting alot of errors and it bombs with "W: GPG error: http://ftp2.de.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB11277
<KukMan> bazhang: plz, unban "zloy"
<Stupid_NicknaMe> " has anyone else run into this?
<Stupid_NicknaMe> tried cleaning the lists etc
<jared> Stupid_NicknaMe, i donbt know much, but i think that has to do with improperly adding repositories to your sources. research to see if you missed anything for the repository that you added
<thedoc^> just to add briefly to that, I have the old laptop in front of me now with the XP installation CD in and am at the part where setup is asking what how I want to split the 30gb's(28.6gb to be exact) - it was at this time that I thought, why not try ubuntu - so can I just shut down my laptop where it is now and when ready begin the ubuntu/xp dual boot process?
<jared> i dont know why anyyone who swtiches to ubuntu would even run XP. you can now run virtually ANY XP program using wine within Ubuntu. the possibilities are endless. i love it
<jackson> cool
<Din|BSD> or they can run vmware in Ubuntu if they need a windows app that badly
<jared> ya
<jared> die XP die
<jared> i dont mind XP actually
<jared> but vista
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jared> dont get ms started
<jared> me
<FloodBot3> jared: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koshari> jared not quickbooks, myob, rockwell 5000, woderware HMI ECT ECT...
<ActionParsnip> oh god rockwell
<jared> i said virtually
<ActionParsnip> thats going back
<jared> but, i see the dependencies now
<koshari> ActionParsnip going back rockwell 5000 is anly a few years old,
<koshari> jared i use linux because i choose to , i use windows because i have to
<ActionParsnip> koshari: wel had a rockwell 56k dialup modem ISA card. This is when Tiny were around still
<jared> koshari, i understand
<ActionParsnip> koshari: you dont have to anything :)
<koshari> ActionParsnip rockwell 5000 is specific PLC controller programming software
<bogesman> guys anyone have an idea why ubuntu wont play multicast stream like udp://239.20......
<_coredump_> moinsen
<koshari> ActionParsnip your correct, however if i dont ude windows i dont get paid and then i go hungary, the family goes hungary ect ect, and i like going hungary worse than using windows then :-(
<jared> i use linux because. honestly? i love synaptic.
<ActionParsnip> koshari: why is windows so needed
<jared> wwell, thats not the only reason
<ActionParsnip> jared: seriously?? jeez its ssoooo slooow
<jared> lol
<koshari> ActionParsnip because the beforementioned proprietry progiies only run on windows
<ActionParsnip> koshari: wine not do it for you?
<jared> i just love the idea of how Ubuntu protects your system with implicit use of root passwords.
<jared> i mean
<jared> i dont know how to esplain myself
<jared> lol
<droopsta915> Can I set up compiz fusion if I'm using ubuntu on my flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> droopsta915: same as if it were installed on a hard drive
<koshari> ActionParsnip i have tried to run directSOFT and wonderware on wine and it failed , shame really because it would have been nice for stability and saved customers some licence money at the same time
<koshari> droopsta915 you possable may be able to but remember a live session is suppored to run on any hardware where you need specific 3d drivers installed for compiz
<ActionParsnip> jared: I use it because I know all my system works out of the box with a small footprint, all updates update my drivers as well as my apps so its an all in 1 solution to me. Just easy life
<Firbfs_> Anyone have experience with LTSP and broadband router?
<koshari> ActionParsnip i agree however my job complicates things
<jared> ActionParsnip,  i agree
<dmb> what package is alsamixer in?
<droopsta915> Actionparsnip: This is cool, I could show ubuntu to anyone with a computer now! Most people I talk to don't know what Linux is, this works great.
<koshari> all the 4 PCs in our house have linux, i keep windows on the lappie for work
<koshari> i also have a vm with 2k on it for a couple of specific tasks
<droopsta915> koshari: same here, Linux at home, xp for work.
<jared> the main thing i love about ubuntu is, the lack of spyware, lack of viruses infecting your system. The fact that everything is password protected. The fact that it doesnt treat you like you are a complete moron and dont know how to protect your system, except ask you for a password before ANY major change to your system.
<jared> and freedom
<nme> yea yea...
<jared> if that explains anything properly
<koshari> jared not on a live usb session its not.
<ActionParsnip> droopsta915: dont just big it up. it isnt without pitfalls and necessity of config
<jared> i mean installed
<Tyrath> i'm scared i just really stuffed something up. I changed the ownership of /dev/fb0 to me. will this screw up everything?
<ActionParsnip> droopsta915: also if you plug into another pc, the hardware will probably not be identical to yours so your config may not work
<Tyrath> as in I used chown
<Tyrath> if this will have implications is there anyway I can undo it?
<nme> jared: how about ur love when turn to intrepid?
<Ze_> I need to play with bloody HAL to get a Serial touch screen working
<jared> i run intrepid. am i not suppsoed to love it?
<Tyrath> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jared> nme i run intrepid. am i not suppsoed to love it?
<droopsta915> Actionparsnip: You're saying if I save my settings, it won't work the same on another comp?
<ActionParsnip> nme: intrepid works great here :)
<Tyrath> anyone?
<Firbfs_> 8.10 has been working flawlessly for me
<droopsta915> thanx for the info
<jared> intrepid works flawlessly for me
<nme> ActionParsnip: tried to use server edition?
<Firbfs_> yeah
<Firbfs_> run both
<ActionParsnip> droopsta915: not 100% unless they have 100% identical hardware, what if you configure video for nvidia and they have an Ati VGA card?
 * Tyrath wonders if anyone has used chown before
<ActionParsnip> nme: no need to,ever
<nme> did you seen what they did with openldap?
<Firbfs_> nah
<koshari> droopsta915 not if you change the persistance file, for example if you load nvidia 2d drivers to run compiz, then boot into a radeon graphics based PC.
<nme> documentation is incomplete draft, with mistakes
<Firbfs_> havnt really messed with it yet
<rubydiamond> which is the best calendar tool on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nme: i use a desktop as a samba server but otherwise I dont need the server kernel and afaict, few others need it too
<rubydiamond> like apple calendar
<nme> anyone of You completed SSO configuration with ldap, samba and kerberos?
<ActionParsnip> nme: I have samba file shares
<jared> i dunno. i just use my computer for, music, movies, research, chat, multimedia, cd/dvd burning, browsing web, email, etc.. ...  works great.
<tapas> hi, i'm using fvwm.. kde apps look horrible
<gluonman> I'm installing new theme engines using "./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-animation". After I've completed "make" and "sudo make install" is there anothe step? A website suggested installing a tar.gz file, but I have no idea where such a file would appear.
<nme> ActionParsnip: it is possible to configure it by clicking only
<tapas> in earlier times one could use kcontrol to control their appearance
<jared> i installed KDE the other day.... i had to say no. went back to gnome
<Tyrath> please someone help. Fiddling with the framebuffer will prob screw everything up :/
<ActionParsnip> nme: no idea, i always edit smb.conf, way easier
<tapas> but now i can't seem to find it
<rubydiamond> like apple calendar
<Firbfs_> I like gnome way better,  KDE looks better but is too slow
<rubydiamond> which is the best calendar tool on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tapas: try typing the command in konsole
<mhd720> how do i get to "~/.cxoffice/" ?
<tapas> ActionParsnip: that's what i did
<ActionParsnip> rubydiamond: there is no "best"
<tapas> tapas@peach:~$ kcontrol
<tapas> bash: kcontrol: command not found
<koshari> jared no offence but idle chat is generally more appropiately conducted at ubuntu-offtopic
<tapas> E: Package kcontrol has no installation candidate
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip, anyone you suggest
<jared> oh, i wasnt aware. i scanned the topic for an alternative room, i must have missed it
<jared> thanks
<Firbfs_> Has anyone had success with LTSP server?
<tapas> and yes i do have kdebase-workspace-bin installed
<mhd720> where in the file system is ~/.cxoffice/ ?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: do you know much about the framebuffer?
<ActionParsnip> rubydiamond: there's sunbird by mozilla
<ActionParsnip> rubydiamond: you need to ditch "best" in computing, there is no "best" anything. Its all completely individual
<tapas> it seems there is no kcontrol in kde4?
<ActionParsnip> rubydiamond: its like "Whih is best, coke or pepsi?"
<Firbfs_> pepsi, duh
<Firbfs_> ;-)
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip, really true
<jared> i have a question actaully.   If i wanted to monitor sensors like fan speed, temp, etc from my notebook, what would i install? where would i begin? lm-sensors?
<hateball> !best | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> rubydiamond: all we can say is try a few and see which gives the functionality you need
<Emry> How does one set a PHP script to run setuid?
<Tyrath> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tyrath> grrrr
<ActionParsnip> jared: something super karamba shaped is good, i dont know what the gnome equiv is
<rubydiamond> lol
 * Tyrath wonders if he is on silent
<jared> none the less, it should run on gnome... hopefully
<ActionParsnip> jared: sure if you dont mind installing kdelibs, depends on your stance on bloat
<koshari> mhd720 hidden in YOUR home dir ie, /home/yourusername/.cxoffice
<jared> ah
<jared> well
<mhd720> thank you koshari :)
<jared> thanks tho
<ActionParsnip> jared: try it and see how much its gonna load your system with
<koshari> mhd720 if using nautilus remember to uncheck hide hidden files to find it
<ActionParsnip> jared: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<ActionParsnip> jared: see what it says
<Firbfs_> I am waiting for good media center software to be released for linux
<paul68> Do you get any notification when you launching your iptable script through the interfaces file during (re)booting process?
<jared> ActionParsnip, a whole crap load
<koshari> Firbfs oh whats wrong with mythtv
<Firbfs_> GUI is ugly
<koshari> Firbfs and XBMC is a nice lite one
<jared> phonon too
<mhd720> koshari, i don't see it yet, but i was never sure if it existed. thank you
<koshari> Firbfs there are a lot of skins avail
<Tyrath> does anyone know chown and if I happen to change the permissions in it, will that have adverse effects for the O/S if the file I change permissions for happens to be an important file (ie, the frame buffer)
<ActionParsnip> Firbfs_: xbmc not good enough for you?
<Firbfs_> havnt messed with it in awhile, will have to experiment again
<Dyresen> Tyrath: you don't use chown to set setuid.
<Dyresen> you would use chmod
<ris_ka> hi
<Dyresen> setuid is a leading 4
<koshari> ﻿mhd720 type in a term cd ﻿~/.cxoffice and it will soon tell you if it exiasts
<Tyrath> Dyresen: I've already used chown. if thisis bad what should I do?
<Firbfs_> Does myth support h264?
<ActionParsnip> Firbfs_: http://xbmc.org/media/
<Tyrath> Dyresen: btw chmod doesn't work for boot permissions (only within a session) so it's useless
<Dyresen> eg chmod 4777 is giving you setuid and then read, write, execute for everyone
<ActionParsnip> koshari: you could also use file instead of cd ;)
<Firbfs_> ok, will check out xbmc
<Tyrath> Dyresen: only want u+rwx
<mhd720> koshari ah i see. not there :P i'm using crossover and trying to access the windows files directly.
<Dyresen> Tyrath: then read the chmod manual.
<Dyresen> 700 is u+rwx
<ActionParsnip> crossover is too rich for my blood
<Dyresen> chown is for changing ownerships and groups
<Tyrath> Dyresen: the thing I'm worried about is I've already changed permissions of the framebuffer using chown. As such if this is bad is there anyway I can undo this in order that I can actually reboot in futur
<Tyrath> Dyresen: thanks for the number btw
<jared> ActionParsnip, looks like i need gdesklets with lm-sensors.
<ActionParsnip> jared: sounds like a plan
<r2s> anyone knows to fix MF622... it seems not detecting in my freshly installed ubuntu 8.10
<Tyrath> Dyresen: as such I've prob stuffed something up, no?
<r2s> ZTE MF622
<jared> ActionParsnip,  thanks for the insight tho
<Dyresen> Tyrath: the chmod numbers goes like this. 4,2,1 and that is read,write,exectue so you just ad it up
<Dyresen> Tyrath: Cant help you with framebuffer, I dont care about gui stuff.
<Firbfs_> mythtv's website shows "MythXFace" theme, but it seems to be in another language
<ActionParsnip> r2s: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-665332.html
<Firbfs_> any idea if it comes in english?
<Tyrath> Dyresen: framebuffer affects console too tho, no?
<Dyresen> Tyrath: yes it does. But it's still just eye candy and not productive stuff.
<Tyrath> Dyresen: as such, i typed in chown chris:admin /dev/fb0 - will this stuff up my ability to use the O/S?
<paul68> Do you get any notification when you launching your iptable script through the interfaces file during (re)booting process?
<Dyresen> Tyrath: I cant help you with framebuffer. But generally no, root still have access to everything.
<Tyrath> Dyresen: what I'm trying to ask is, will I still be able to interface with the O/S even if I'm changed permissions for the framebuffer?
<Dyresen> Tyrath: sure
<akonkwa> i'm having problems with my resolution, I'm on Intrepid, i have just installed restricted nvidia drivers, and now my resolution is set to mximum 640x480 , when before i put the driver it was at 800x600(!), When I was on hardy it was on 1280x1024. I tried changing xorg.conf by adding ad "display" subsection with the correct resolution but it still won't work. Any help?
<Tyrath> Dyresen: see cause I'm really scared that cause I changed the permissions for the framebuffer boot will be stuffed up
<Dyresen> Tyrath: just try. Worst case is that you boot in recovery, drop to a root shell and the change the permissions back.
<ActionParsnip> akonkwa: what gfx card do you have/
<r2s> ActionParsnip: My problem is that in DMESG it is up to usb-storage ignored.. after that there's no movement or process in the MF622 ZTE
<Tyrath> Dyresen: how do I do that? just incase I need to boot in recovery?
<akonkwa> ActionParsnip: Geforce 5200
<ActionParsnip> r2s: if you read the link it talks about it appearing as a drive
<Dyresen> Tyrath: if you are using ubuntu, you can just pick recoverymode in the grub menue.
<ActionParsnip> akonkwa: do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<Tyrath> Dyresen: I don't seem to get a menu before the GUI
<Dyresen> Tyrath: you have a boot loader inn there somewhere.
<akonkwa> ActionParsnip : I have Nvidia X server settings in my gnome menu
<r2s> ActionParsnip: It never appears as a drive.. just after turning the Light GREEN... no movement or anything else... no ZTE word in dmesg
<Tyrath> Dyresen: I've got no idea how to access that
<ActionParsnip> akonkwa: run that and change settings
<akonkwa> ActionParsnip : I can only go up to 640x480 in that menu (!)
<jdackle> Hi everyone! May I ask question about xchat-gnome trayicon plugin?
<Tyrath> Dyresen: I just don't want to have to reinstall the O/S again
<Tyrath> Dyresen: ubuntu is the only O/S I have on this machine
<ActionParsnip> akonkwa: then you'll need to install the nvidia package for your geforce
<Tyrath> Dyresen: meaning all my stuff will vanish if I stuff it up
<Dyresen> Tyrath: well, as a last resort you can boot with a cd, mount the disk and then change permissions.
<akonkwa> ActionParsnip : Do you know where I can find it ?
<Dyresen> Tyrath: but if you are that scared, why are you messing with unproductive stuff on your system?
<ActionParsnip> akonkwa: you need to find which drver in intrepid suits your card and install it
<Tyrath> Dyresen: because I can't use ubuntu effectively in console mode because I get Access Denied messages
<Tyrath> Dyresen: i'm tryng to get around this
<akonkwa> ActionParsnip: Could you be more specific (where do I find the driver? Synaptic?)
<Tyrath> Dyresen: I'm the only user of this machine so I shouldn't be getting access denied messages
<ActionParsnip> akonkwa: http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-8.10-nvidia
<ActionParsnip> akonkwa: i just web searched that
<Dyresen> Tyrath: are you a troll?
<Tyrath> Dyresen: sorry, what's a troll?
<Dyresen> Never mind.
<ActionParsnip> akonkwa: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=971567
<Tyrath> Dyresen: I've heard that term before somewhere tho
<goldmetal> anyone know if ubuntu will work with usb sound card?
<goldmetal> http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Channel-PCI-External-Moveable-USB-5-1-Sound-Card_W0QQitemZ250327740068QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Computing_LaptopAccess_RL?hash=item250327740068&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
<goldmetal> or http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-2-0-to-Mic-Speaker-5-1-Audio-Sound-Card-Adapter-K02_W0QQitemZ280267978957QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPCC_Sound_Cards?hash=item280267978957&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1308
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: not only is that offtopic, its flooding. please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tyrath> Dyresen: more specifically I was getting access denied messages on the framebuffer, hence why I'm in this predicament
<goldmetal> it's two different link
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: you may also want to check out tinyurl to make them smalled so you dont irritate people
<akonkwa> ActionParsnip : thanx, i'll try it out
<Tyrath> Dyresen: while the O/S is fired up changing permissions doesn't seem to be a problem
<statim> does anyone know what this line in my ps auxww output means/does? : /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<Tyrath> Dyresen: it's just after I reboot, whether grub will recognise specific filetypes or it will get access denied and thus not load up the framebuffer
<goldmetal> it's off topic. need usb sound card support
<Tyrath> Dyresen: also another thing. If I use a bootdisk, won't that wipe the O/S?
<goldmetal> ActionParsnip, what is tinyurl?
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: in future can you please use tinyurl, you can see the size of the links you pasted and how they scoll like mad
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: websearch it, you'll see
<koshari> !tinturl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinturl
<koshari> !tinyurl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinyurl
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: koshari: http://tinyurl.com/5u9lmk
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: see how that link goes to the same thing you sent but is WAY smaller
<Tyrath> Dyresen: by saying I'm a troll before were you suggesting I'm doing this to get attention? cause really I'm only trying to fix an issue
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: and didnt scroll the page?
<r0land> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi r0land
<r0land> could anyone help me out with a bandwidth limiter if possible!
<KenSentMe> I've got a video-dvd iso. How can i add files to that disc and make sure other osses (windows) can read the files and the video on the disc?
<koshari> is tinyurl a proxy?
<r0land> the thing is , i have a SIP account on my pc, i want it to take 90 % of my connect, and the other 10 % for everything else... any advice ?
<goldmetal> ActionParsnip, i see
<r0land> i've tried trickle, but it doesnt do the trick.. it simply limit the bandwidth on all the interface.. and not by destination/source/application
<ActionParsnip> koshari: no, it just makes a url smaller, they host the link for a shortspace of time and create an alias, so if the url of a page is massive (like stupid ebay or googlemaps) you can make it smaller. Its also good for hiding urls of links for email purposes
<Tyrath> well thanks for what help I did get
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: use lsusb / lspci to show the hardware attatched to your system and websearch from there
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: try a bit later
<Tyrath> going to reboot now... wish me luck
<Tyrath> hopefully nothing stops working
<r0land> ActionParsnip any advice ?
<ActionParsnip> gl
<ActionParsnip> r0land: not sure, you could do it on your router if it supports it. Ive nver had to do it myself
<r0land> ActionParsnip i've allready done that, but as i said i just want to limit certain application and allow another.. for example in windows i've always used Netlimiter..
<r0land> so trying to find an equivilant under my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> r0land: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533310
<ActionParsnip> r0land: the question in that post mentions netlimiter :D
<r0land> hehe thts gr8! lemme check
<r0land> thank you ActionParsnip
<paul68> can someone help me with the following I try to run through the network interface these commands pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules but when I reboot nothing happens how do I solve this
<r2s> can LiveCD detects usb 3G modem like ZTE MF622 ???
<kingwall> Selam (:
<ActionParsnip> r2s: the livecd can do anything the installed sytsem can, except you are limited to the system ram for hard drive space (until you mount others)
<\Kira> when I run world of warcraft using wine, the ground look really funny. Any suggestions?
<r2s> ActionParsnip: coz even in liveCD my ZTE MF622 device is not detected well..
<Tyrath> just popped in to confirm chown didn't screw up the framebutton by changing permissions
<ActionParsnip> r2s: then you'll need to install some form of drivers or set it up with a script
<Tyrath> so all is well
<Tyrath> thanks for the help anyhow
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: cool
<Tyrath> :)
<r2s> ActionParsnip: check here http://paste.ubuntu.com/75133/
<r2s> my old ubuntu 8.04 detects it well.. but no 3G option in Network Manager
<ActionParsnip> r2s: yes you need to stop it doing that. i gave you a link and i think it had a script to make it not do that
<r2s> ActionParsnip: it's not working.. been using that udev rules with usb_modeswitch before.. but now in ubuntu 8.10 it's not working
<damien> !xdccfind smallville s08
<transporter> can somebody help me out with bluetooth file transfers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mylisto> Is leo in here?
<darkdeepeer> damien, this is ubuntu help line.. not dl place
<ActionParsnip> r2s: http://www.linux4all.net/instal_modem_35g_hsdpa_zte_mf622_on_linux
<darkdeepeer> r2s, what tipe of modem
<r2s> darkdeepeer:  its MF622
<r2s> It should at least detect the device as a CD-ROM
<ActionParsnip> r2s: theres a driver file in that post for you to compile with good instructions
<r2s> but now its just up to this log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75133/
<r2s> ActionParsnip: already did that
<ActionParsnip> r2s: did you check the link I just gave you
<ActionParsnip> thats the fix, compile that
<julian_> hi i need a serial communication terminal which can send things i type in. i tried  GtkTerminal but it only provides raw file sending this is for calibrating an microcrontroller very bad if there are sometimes answer on which depends the next send. can anyone suggest me a good terminal with a good sending abillity?
<r2s> ActionParsnip:  yes
<r2s> ActionParsnip: been using usb_modeswitch since ubuntu 7.10
<ActionParsnip> r2s: then recompile it in intrepid
<atax> Hi all, why is it when activating the "Flip Switcher" (WIN + TAB) in Ubuntu,  that some programs show their content, other just show a big icon?
<fosco_> atax: minimized windows show an icon
<r2s> ActionParsnip: I think the problem is in the kernel or something
<r2s> even in lsusb is just shown as  device vendor=19d2  product=2000
<atax> fosco_, Thanks, now I get it :) I was figuring on some sort of bug in compiz, ... but that explains it, thx!
<ActionParsnip> r2s: then websearch that, make sure you have the latest kernel
<marko-_-> how do i remove a package from ubuntu so that it removes all his config files ?
<r2s> ActionParsnip: yeah I got the latest update
<r2s> ActionParsnip: If it's not working I just go back to 8.04
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<dombre> can someone help me figure out what  I'm doing wrong when trying to mount my external hd?
<PUNISHER> hi all!
<thedoc^> Hi,new user to ubuntu - reading articles on what I wish to do in the hours to come. Opinions needed : How would you break up a 30gb partition for dual boot intrepid and xp pro ? i plan on keeping it as NTFS. No major applications to be installed on either. Old (usb 1.1/typeIII cardbus era) IBM Thinkpad R31 p3 1Ghz 512mb ram. I'd like to have at least 10gb free on XP,not including the XP OS and MS office(only major app) - the remaining hop
<thedoc^> just to add briefly to that, I have the old laptop in front of me now with the XP installation CD in and am at the part where setup is asking what how I want to split the 30gb's(28.6gb to be exact) - it was at this time that I thought, why not try ubuntu - so can I just shut down my laptop where it is now and when ready begin the ubuntu/xp dual boot process?
<thedoc^> any help would be appreciated thanks again!
<dombre> I've formated it to an ext3 created a directory in /home/my account/mediia then ran the command sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc /home/my user account/media
<PUNISHER> people!! My device d`link DWA 110 sometimes working wrong
<PUNISHER> I trying reput the device
<PUNISHER> and then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dNetFox> Hello im from IRAN !
<kharloss> hi there. i recently installed vsftpd , and i have some folders/domains created using ebox . i want to acces and read/write on  /var/www/ using my superuser account . how ?
<dNetFox> My boot grub has been demaged! :((
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, hi, man =)
<Tibloko> hi!
<mylisto> tibloko: os tjos ;ep
<nkosi> quit
<nkosi> disconnect
<mylisto> is this leo?
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, I`m from Russia)
<benoka> hello, all, I have a Trust 610 LCD Powerc@m Zoom camera that is ok to go under win for webcam - ubuntu 8.10 recognizes it but it's not working in skype
<mylisto> later
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: hello ! do u know my problem?
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, no. tell me again
<coenieolivier> hello there
<coenieolivier> can anyone help me with my sound troubles
<benoka> Trust 610 LCD Powerc@m Zoom listed here - http://www.coursevector.com/linuxcamera/ - but not working with skype under ubuntu 8.10
<coenieolivier> my sound come out garbled...
<chimp> Ive done something strange to my terminal, where if i have two of them and i click on the other, it doesnt shift keyboard focus, and keeps typing on the original one. Its very annoying
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: my Boot Grub has been demaged !
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, so, you can input cdrom with livecd ubuntu and run chroot, then grub
<dNetFox> what is chroot?
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: where is it?
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, its a command
<PUNISHER> run it as root in livecd
<dNetFox> ow! should I write it on terminal! ok?
<coenieolivier> I'm using Intel Audio 82801G (ICH7 Family) on mylaptop
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, yes. Then rub 'grub' as root, and use into it a command 'setup'
<dNetFox> what's root password for live cd?
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, nohow
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, my english is not very good, then can you speack ru?
<Flannel> dNetFox: `sudo -i` will get you a root prompt
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: thanks a lot !
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, you are wellcom
<Vinceman> how do you make greek letters in kformula?
<Vinceman> who are you going to punish?
<coenieolivier> is there anyone that can help me with my sound issue?
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: my english as you as ! :D
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: sorry! i dont speak ru !
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, sorry?
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: can u speak persian? :)
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, that`s o'kay
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, no no persian))
<dNetFox> Flannel: ok thanX! dont it need a password?
<Flannel> dNetFox: Not on the liveCD
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, only english a little
<Nyquist333> What is the diff between 'sudo -i' and 'sudo su'?
<PUNISHER> Nyquist333: I think no different
<dNetFox> Flannel: ok! thanX man!
<Nyquist333> thanks.
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: ok, :) me too ! :D
<Alexzzz> <PUNISHER> подключись к #ubuntu-ru
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: how old r u ?
<PUNISHER> Alexzzz: no, because I learning English
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, I`m 19 years old
<Alexzzz> тады ой
<PUNISHER> dNetFox, and you?
<PUNISHER> Alexzzz: а ты тоже чтоли русский?)
<Nyquist333> Has anyone noticed SATA is slow under ubuntu? hdparm -rT /dev/sda shows 70MB/s reads. IT should be way faster. Any thoughts?
<Nyquist333> -tT
<Alexzzz> йес ит из
<PUNISHER> Alexzzz: and what do you doing here?
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: im 17 !
<PUNISHER> Alexzzz: у тебя есть аська? Пообщаемся
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: may i have ur yahoo id ? :D do u have it?
<coenieolivier> can anyone help me with my sound problems?
<PUNISHER> dNetFox: no, but I have an icq uin
<coenieolivier> I have a notebook with Intel  82801G (ICH7 Family)
<BulBulRed> hi: what is the command to shut a computer down using SSH
<BulBulRed> i use "shutdown now"
<Flannel> BulBulRed: shutdown -h now
<BulBulRed> what is the -h param for?
<Flannel> BulBulRed: halt
<hateball> BulBulRed☃ man shutdown, will show the different switches
<hateball> BulBulRed☃ -r will reboot
<coenieolivier> I'm using intrepid... but my sound comes out garbled...
<BulBulRed> thank you
<aroth> but you can also use poweroff to halt your pc
<coenieolivier> do anyone know of someone who might be able to help me with my intel sound problems on intrepid?
<PUNISHER> coenieolivier: what`s wrong with it?
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: ow ok ! thanX
<coenieolivier> sweet some help
<Nyquist333> coenieolivier: I had an issue with my sound card and intrepid. Took awhile to fix. I do remember reading something about garbled sound. Will look.
<dNetFox> PUNISHER: do u know how can i make a irc channel?
<coenieolivier> I really dont know whats wrong with it
<LoveGuru> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<coenieolivier> thanx man
<Pilot_51> Can anyone help me fix DMA on my PATA drive?
<reisi> does anyone know about the cciss driver's performance?
<coenieolivier> I've gone into synaptic and reinstalled all therell my sound... but sound prob is sti
<PUNISHER> dNetFox: my icq number is 506802. knock me =)
<LoveGuru> coenieolivier: read that it would be helpfull.
<Pilot_51> I'm getting 2MB/s buffered reads
<Tibloko> Hello =) can you help me with installing skype at Ubuntu 8.1 x64?
<coenieolivier> I have sound... its just garbled up
<coenieolivier> if I set volume very low - then its fine for videos
<Nyquist333> Here's some additional advice on static in output: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845844
<coenieolivier> but if I boot into ubuntu... the boot sound is horribly distorted
<PUNISHER> Tibloko: download the package at x32 and install it with dpkg install --force-all
<Tibloko> PUNISHER: thank you
<PUNISHER> Tibloko: you are wellcom
<coenieolivier> thing is what gets me is that my sound chip in my laptop is supposed to be well supported - but my sound prob exited since the fresh install
<jgb> is there a channel for crossover office, or can I ask about it in here?
<Pilot_51> Why does Intrepid switch to udma2 when my drive supports udma5?
<PUNISHER> I need To depart for a short while
<PUNISHER> I`ll see you, dear friens
<ganesh> why projector is not detecting unti restart the machine\
<Nyquist333> Pilot_51: Did you try hdparm to set dma flag?
<Pilot_51> yup
<BanG> BanG
<BanG> Im trying to find an app to expand .bin files any ideas?
<Nyquist333> a .bin file could be anything. How do you know it needs expanding?
<coenieolivier> thanx for the help Punisher - I appreciate it... I'll struggle on till I get a fix for my sound
<BanG> Well Im very very new to Linux and I cant get a file to open
<mikevankuik> Hi anyone knows how to start ubuntu in verbose mode? its not starting up correctly so I'd like to be able to choose what to start and what not.
<Nyquist333> where did you get/find the .bin file?
<Pilot_51> When I boot, it's in udma5, but after writing some data to disk it switches to udma2
<koshari> BanG a bin file is a binary, it could be high speed machine code or a binary of a disc image do you know the origin of the file?
<thedoc^> Hi,new user to ubuntu - reading articles on what I wish to do in the hours to come. Opinions needed : How would you break up a 30gb partition for dual boot intrepid and xp pro ? i plan on keeping it as NTFS. No major applications to be installed on either. Old (usb 1.1/typeIII cardbus era) IBM Thinkpad R31 p3 1Ghz 512mb ram. I'd like to have at least 10gb free on XP,not including the XP OS and MS office(only major app) - the remaining hop
<PUNISHER> coenieolivier: But I did not help you?!
<BanG> Its the chat Kopete I would like to run it
<Pilot_51> It doesn't let me switch it back with hdparm
<thedoc^> just to add briefly to that, I have the old laptop in front of me now with the XP installation CD in and am at the part where setup is asking what how I want to split the 30gb's(28.6gb to be exact) - it was at this time that I thought, why not try ubuntu - so can I just shut down my laptop where it is now and when ready begin the ubuntu/xp dual boot process?
<Flannel> !dualboot | thedoc^
<ubottu> thedoc^: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<koshari> thedoc 10 gig windows, 10 gig linux and 10 gig shared datat partition
<jgb> I'm trying to install the MSTT core fonts while not connected to the internet.  I have the exe's, but running them with cxoffice installs AriBlk.TTF  instead of arial32b.ttf, and cxoffice then tries to connect to the internet when I install apps that require the fonts.  How do I fix this?
<koshari> jgb afaik the msttfonts is an installer,
<BanG> ?
<Flannel> jgb: Just install the package
<thedoc^> koshari , thanks - i can keep the 10gb shared now as ntfs right instead of fat32?
<Pilot_51> Timing cached reads:   238 MB in  2.01 seconds = 118.55 MB/sec
<Pilot_51> Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.61 seconds =   2.77 MB/sec
<Nyquist333> Pilot_51: I have really slow SATA read speeds. 70MB/s. I've been trying to figure this out. I don't know if it's releated to the new kernel in ubuntu. I wonder if we have a similar issue.
<Flannel> jgb: mstcorefonts is in multiverse, the package will do all the magic for you
<jgb> Flannel: ah, thx
<koshari> BanG if you have kapote installed and wanna run it just type the file name in a terminal
<thedoc^> Flannel - thanks for those articles, i saw some similar - but will read this too - my main concern was splitting up 30gb to xp/8.10
<BanG> I do not have it installed as I do not know how to unpack the file
<Flannel> thedoc^: You can always use wubi if you're unsure about repartitioning
<koshari> thedoc^ you sure can linux supports ntfs quite well now
<Pilot_51> I have PATA and it's identified as sda in Intrepid
<koshari> thedoc the real trick is getting grub sorted,
<Nyquist333> Wow. Ok, I won't complain anymore. That has to suck. There is a switch NO_IDE or something that might help. Have you tried that?
<koshari> Pilot_51 is that a problem?
<thedoc^> Flannel - i have at the moment an old ibm thinkpad that i just wiped, and am at the xp partition selector setup section - just decided that i want to try ubuntu on this -so it's a fresh from scratch install
<Flannel> Pilot_51: thats normal
<Nyquist333> No, I think Pilot_51
<Nyquist333> problem is the
<Pilot_51> From the looks of it, it's supposed to be that way with recent kernels, but it still seems to cause trouble with hdparm
<Nyquist333> < 3MB/s
<koshari> thedoc^ its generally easier to install winblow first,
<dNetFox> any body know how can i make a irc channel?
<Flannel> thedoc^: Well, 30G certainly isn't a whole lot.  What are you wondering about specifically?
<jgb> Flannel: mstcorefonts in multiverse is just a meta package, which downloads the exe's just like cxoffice, albeit from the SF servers...
<Flannel> jgb: Correct.  But it runs it successfully (as far as Ive found).
<Pilot_51> Basically I just want to know why it switches to udma2 after writing and how to prevent it from doing that
<NET||abuse> hi guys, i'm on intrepid on one machine and hardy on another, the intrepid version is able to connect to our network printer, Dell MFP 3115cn using an automatically provided driver from the repo's it seems, i setup by going to system->admin->printing. hardy is not finding the driver for me , seems it's not available,, how can i get the driver file for the driver that intrepid uses and use it on hardy?
<thedoc^> koshari - right, what i did want to do is have xp then shared space then ubuntu - // Flannel - that's how much hdd space was in this secondary laptop i had - no major apps to install really - only office for xp. and the remainder for the two OS's and space to use to transfer files via my desktop network
<BanG> ?
<paul68> can someone help me with the following I try to run through the network interface these commands pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules but when I reboot nothing happens how do I solve this
<jgb> Flannel: cxoffice also runs correctly, IF you are connected to the internet.  I am trying to set cxoffice up on a PC that won't have internet connectivity
<thedoc^> can i not continue with the xp partition setup? i alread have 30gb to allocate - i was going to follow one of the more recent articles on setting up the dual boot os
<Flannel> thedoc^: You can definately do that.  Ubuntu only takes a few gigs (2?) to install, and will live happily in around 10 or so (giving you some space for your own stuff)
<Nyquist333> Pilot_51: Can you run hdparm before it switches? Are the reads faster?
<Flannel> thedoc^: The easiest way to dual boot is to install windows, then install linux.
<Flannel> thedoc^: so, go ahead and continue with XP, and go ahead and make that partition your final size, with freespace around it.  That'll be the most straight forward way.
<Pilot_51> This is what it is before it screws up:
<Pilot_51> Timing cached reads:   448 MB in  2.01 seconds = 223.26 MB/sec
<Pilot_51> Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.03 MB/sec
<Pilot_51> With hdparm -I before and after, the only thing that changes is the udma setting
<dNetFox> Flannel: do u know how can i create a irc channel?
<thedoc^> so cool Flannel - i have the laptop in front of me - so it says, max size for partition is 28608MB / i'll just create a partition size of 10GB first?
<coenieolivier> my bad... lol
<coenieolivier> thanx to whomever pointed me to some sources of help - much appreciated
<Flannel> thedoc^: yeah
<zdys> hi there, i got an error while trying to do an update with the software manager. this happens with 7.10 and 8.04:
<zdys> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hplip/hplip-data_2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.1_all.deb
<zdys>   Size mismatch
<zdys> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hplip/hplip_2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<zdys>   Size mismatch
<FloodBot3> zdys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zdys> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hplip/hpijs_2.7.7+2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<thedoc^> Flannel - done , i have 18,612mb left as unpartitioned space - shall i leave it unpartitioned and for later when setting up ubuntu?
<Flannel> thedoc^: yep
<zdys> where should i send the report to ?
<thedoc^> and continue the install to the highlighted 10gb - cool, this doesn't sound SO bad yet :)
<mabus> any idea how I can find what the processes in an uninterruptable sleep staet on a given host are?
<zdys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75149/
<thedoc^> thanks to y'all so far for the guidance -
<Nyquist333> Pilot_51: Well, I'm lost. Sorry. The only thing I can think of is, you might have had some read errors, so the system slowed down the acces. There is a command 'smartctl' that will check for a failing drive.
<paul68> can someone help me with the following I try to run through the network interface these commands pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules but when I reboot nothing happens how do I solve this
<Pilot_51> There was a file that failed to copy when I tested and it slowed down about the same time, that might have something to do with it
<thedoc^> Flannel - will the unpartitioned space be formated when running and setting up the ubuntu live cd? i'm about to do a normal NTFS format of the 10gb i allocated to xp - continue with the install to xp, update drivers/security for laptop and xp and in the meanwhile download and burn the live cd and follow the faq link you had directed to me -
<Pilot_51> But a single file failing to copy shouldn't cause the OS to back down on the DMA mode without any notification
<thedoc^> and run a defrag before the live cd install too
<zaaaa> aiiiiiiiiiiii.....
<Nyquist333> There was also something called fstune, it might not be used anymore. I'm new to linux, but I've come across a lot of outdated stuff. You can also run fsck.
<ikonia> zaaaa: stop please.
<Nyquist333> Well, maybe there was a log.
<Flannel> thedoc^: Yes, when you get to the Ubuntu CD, you'll have a similar screen asking you what to partition, etc.
<Flannel> thedoc^: You don't have to defrag actually, since you won't be touching that partition.
<thedoc^> alright Flannel :) but defragging won't be necessary on a freshly created partition xp install?
<jin> any program to rip audio and convert to mp3 on Ubuntu?
<thedoc^> since perhaps it's being formatted when creating the partition -
<Flannel> thedoc^: won't be necessary because it'll be fresh, btu also, won't be necessary even if it werent, since you're not resizing that partition, only putting stuff on the unallocated spcae
<thedoc^> okay sounds good so far :)
<jaycee1> Hi everyone. Does any body know a way to install vlc without internet connection.Maybe a complete deb file with all dependencies and all? My friend needs it.
<mabus> jaycee1: completely remove the package, clear your apt-cache, reinstall the package, and give him the contents of the directory apt-get downloads too (unsure)
<dns53> jaycee1 yes you can get the debs manually, run apt-get clean, and use the download only option
<jaycee1> ok thnks everyone
<mabus> dns53: will download only fetch the contents of dependencies he already has installed though?
<vinnie> hello all i hav only 3.5 GB left in my partition so now upgradin to 8.10 from 8.04LTS will leave any space behind
<dns53> it will fetch dependencies as well but there may be something he has that you don't so it is not perfect
<jin> I am trying to install utube_1.7-1_i386.gtk.deb but it failed
<jin> I'm using intrepid amd64
<dns53> vinnie well it should use some space during the upgrade but spaces are more or less the same between releases
<jin> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture  '/home/jin/Bureaublad/utube_1.7-1_i386.gtk.deb' is the command I used
<vinnie> dns53:thnks
<dns53> jin you need the compatability packages i can't remember the name of it
<jin> dns53, it says it is missing packages
<ikonia> jin: thats meant for 32bit
<mib_p3epze> hello, can anyone tell me a list of installed packages from a clean install of 8.10?
<jin> I though dpkg would solve the dependencies
<jin> ikonia, I can not find a 64bit deb
<erUSUL> jin: apt can; dpkg can not
<Flannel> mib_p3epze: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.manifest
<dns53> dpkg can as well i'm not sure though
<mib_p3epze> um... amd64 please?
<Flannel> mib_p3epze: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<chimp> :q
<mib_p3epze> thank you very much
<mikevankuik> Can anyone tell me how to find out if my network driver is correctly installed? I've got no gui so its all bash work.
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: what network driver?
<Frogzoo> mikevankuik: does 'ifconfig -a' show a device?
<mikevankuik> Frogzoo: no its doesn't just the loopback
<vinnie> dns53: well ubuntu booting takes alot of time ,more than Xp and i messed up with GDM so now using xdm.how to get back my GDM login
<Frogzoo> mikevankuik: then the driver's not working :(
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: lspci | grep -i net
<jin> I got it installed :)
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: on a pastebin if it is more than 3 lines
<hoohoohoo> anyone here know
<hoohoohoo> how to ip your ip address in irc
<ikonia> hoohoohoo: what do you mean ?
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev12)
<hoohoohoo> like when u type dns on irc
<ikonia> hoohoohoo: what ?
<hoohoohoo> yr ip address is listed out
<hoohoohoo> i want to hide it
<ikonia> hoohoohoo: that's client specific and can be resolved by also getting a cloak
<ikonia> hoohoohoo: if you ask in #freenode about that someone will help you
<tony_> hi
<akorpija> anybody here know how to make your windows see-through when you move them (i.e. when you do alt+click to move them)
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: « lsmod | grep sky »
<dns53> vinnie check the wiki, i can't remember right now
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: does it return something ?
<tony_> what's up ?
<vinnie> dns53 : thank you
<zetheroo> trying to download IBM Lotus Symphony for Ubuntu ... its SUPER slow ... anyone know where else it can be downloaded from?
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: sky2 61444 0
<akorpija> zetheroo do you run that in wine or is it actually for linux
<akorpija> theres a few torrents up for it at isohunt.com
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: :( so the driver is loaded but n interface in "ifconfig -a" output
<zetheroo> akorpija: totally for Ubuntu ... there are other releases too ... for Mac, Windows and Red Hat
<paul68> can someone help me with the following I try to run through the network interface these commands pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules but when I reboot nothing happens how do I solve this
<`ns`> new to Ubuntu and trying to get my olde Palm Pilot connected,  /dev/ttyS0 and /dev/ttyS1 give no results, and /dev/pilot fails permissions. This used to works on /dev/ttyS0 when I was running deb, any ideas ?
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: with ifconfig -a I get "lo" "wlan0" and "wmaster0-00"
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: nothing is running tough no tx or rx values
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: well wlan0 is the wireless one...
<hoohoohoo> what software or anyting in ubuntu that can help irc user from ddos attack
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: yeah I know but thats not connected (disabled in the bios) the wired network device was... it worked to before I aperently did something that broke it...
<ikonia> hoohoohoo: you don't need anything
<guinea> i'm using internet bridging, and i keep periodically losing my internet connection and my eth0 gets assigned an IP. I need to manuallyl reset it to 0.0.0.0 to restore my connection. How can I fix this?
<ikonia> hoohoohoo: most attacks are aimed at your router, which can't be protected by ubutu
<Acedip> any irc client with full GUI support
<ikonia> Acedip: xchat ?
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: do you know what may be that "something that broke it..." ?
<Acedip> ikonia: but isnt that terminal based ?
<ikonia> Acedip: no
<hoohoohoo> how come there are some attacker able to hide their ip
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: well lighttpd for sure but I'm not sure if it took something with it *-)
<Acedip> ikonia: functionality like chatzilla
<Win2Ubuntu> hi all :-)
<ikonia> Acedip: xchat
<MaximLevitsky> is there a cli interface for networkmanager
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: id  doubt and userspace app cold have messed up the drivers...
<ikonia> MaximLevitsky: the /etc/inetfaces files
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: maybe you can try  linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<Win2Ubuntu> Just a silly question probably, im Brasero, the formats are raw, cue and toc. any way to get iso? plugin maybe?
<MaximLevitsky> ikonia:  not that one :-)
<Acedip> ikonia: one more thing, how do u trace the geo-location by whois in the client ?
<ikonia> MaximLevitsky: thats the ineterface
<ikonia> Acedip: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<erUSUL> Win2Ubuntu: i think that iso equals more or less with iso
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: how do I do that? should it be a startup option or something?
<Win2Ubuntu> erUSUL: sorry, i dont follow?
<jaycee1> R there any good download managers? coz most of managers in repo r not good. im forced to use wine flashget and i hate it. There must be better ones in ubuntu? something like free download manager
<guinea> how do i set my eth0 to start up in promiscuous mode and stay that way?
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: it is a package with updated modules/drivers
<Acedip> ikonia: ya..but if u know then kindly tell :)
<test123qwe> hello everyone
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: but my apt-get doesn't function right now :(
<darkcrunk> This is the first chat room I entered in my life where I am unable to help anyone out !
<ikonia> Acedip: no
<test123qwe> hello world!
<erUSUL> Win2Ubuntu: i'm saying that and iso image is more or less like an iso image
<Acedip> test123qwe: hello !!
<darkcrunk> test123qwe, Fatal Error
<Win2Ubuntu> erUSUL: righto :-)
<darkcrunk> can my n95 run Ubuntu ;)
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: oops catch-22... you can dl the package from packages.ubuntu.com and transfer it with an usb stick?
<dika> hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<darkcrunk> kidding :D
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: it has no dependencies
<erUSUL> Win2Ubuntu: i'm saying that a *raw* image is more or less like an iso image
<darkcrunk> My n95 connected to Ubuntu and together me and Ubuntu had Internet. But how Ubuntu would not recognize my n95  unless its in Mass Storage mode
<mikevankuik> erUSUL: that should be doable (you mind if I open a private chat to you? (its easier to keep track for me that way)
<erUSUL> mikevankuik: ok
<jaycee1> any suggestions for a good download manager?
<darkcrunk> I use Firefox default
<test123qwe> :P
<darkcrunk> :D
<darkcrunk> Help :(
<jaycee1> darkcrunk: firefox default is to slow for me
<phophos> Hey, changed my browser from Firefox 3 to Swiftweasel 3 but now Kontact won't open my HTTP links from emails, even after changing the default browser in System Settings - any idea how I could get this working?
<darkcrunk> jaycee1, did you google any download managers for Ubuntu ?
<darkcrunk> frankly, I use my winxp box for DLs (where I play my games)
<ikonia> drindt: what is the problem ?
<ikonia> oops
<darkcrunk> darkcrunk  u meant
<ikonia> darkcrunk: what is the problem ?
<jaycee1> yeh but i couldnt find a good one.
<drindt> ikonia: oh you know my problems? :D
<darkcrunk> Ubuntu wont recognize my n95 any more. thus I cant connect to the Internet. It did very well, a few days back !
<ikonia> drindt: sorry typo
<mpt> Anyone know what the Ubuntu 8.10 equivalent is to xvidtune? (I.e. how do you adjust the position of a CRT display?)
<ikonia> darkcrunk: your using it as a modem ?
<xerxas> Hi all
<darkcrunk> ikonia, yes, used it !  It set itself up automatically !  But now, it woulnd't show up in the connection drop down list (to connect)
<darkcrunk> ikonia, I found a bluetooth mobile as 3g Modem thread in the forums, reading it
<ikonia> darkcrunk: the N95 "era" phones have had problems with tools like gnokii, I'm wondering how they work as modems
<loca|host> hox to configure a VPN connection ? on my network manager, i have disabled buttons when i need to add a new VPN connection (8.10)
<darkcrunk> ikonia, I didn't use any 3rd party. it worked out of the box (that was WOW for me :)  )
<Acedip> wow great now..my alt+tab isnt working anymore..
<Acedip> when i do that only the output is what is supposed to be with "tab"
<darkcrunk> loca|host, login as ROOT !
<ikonia> darkcrunk: my E71 works out of the box also, over bluetooth and cable
<ikonia> darkcrunk: don't tell people to login as root
<darkcrunk> sorry (a)  very new in this "hood"
<darkcrunk> :D
<loca|host> darkcrunk, should i login to my desktop as root ?.???
<darkcrunk> is it bad to login as root ? I login all the time o_0
<ikonia> loca|host: no
<darkcrunk> locainex, no, listen to ikonia !
<ikonia> loca|host: you have no need to login as root
<darkcrunk> I login as root to listen to last.fm :D
<loca|host> ikonia, the network manager doesnt give me a way to do a "sudo" to unlock the root features ...
<ikonia> loca|host: which network manager are you using ?
<loca|host> NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0
<loca|host> i think i got it here: http://nazham.com/2008/11/06/easier-vpn-setup-with-ubuntu-810/
<andreas_> hello
<darkcrunk> nice loca|host  !
<andreas_> anyone nows how to set deafult values to my keyboard?
<darkcrunk> andreas_,  are you @ WordPress ?
<ariqs> will using chkdsk to fix a problem with my filesystem screw my boot loader or anything? is it ubuntu safe? :p
<transporter> hey r u there???
<andreas_> i have proble with move keys
<transporter> actionparnship
<loca|host> so i needed a VPN manager :)
<ikonia> loca|host: that guide looks quite reasonable, that's the issue
<loca|host> anyone can advice me wich one is compatible with Cisco vpn ?
<ikonia> loca|host: "what's" the issue sorry
<darkcrunk> :D
<loca|host> ikonia, there's 4 vpn managers available, do u know if any of them supports Cisco vpns ?
<dns53> loca|host there is a package for a cisco vpn in the repo's
<transporter> can somebody help me with bluetooth file transfer
<ariqs> will using chkdsk to fix a problem with my filesystem screw my boot loader or anything? is it ubuntu safe? :p
<ikonia> loca|host: cisco is a hardware solution isn't it ?
<loca|host> ikonia, and using a Cisco vpn client :)
<transporter> can somebody plz help me with bluetooth file transfer
<darkcrunk> whats the issue transporter
<Acedip> my alt+tab isnt working anymore..when i do that only the output is what is supposed to be with "tab"
<Acedip> alt is working elsewhere like alt+f1 and f2
<darkcrunk> ikonia, i cant install stuff via terminal, If am not logged in a root ! What to do ?
<darkcrunk> sudo -s ?
<transporter> well im trying to transfer theme files from my laptop to my cellphone via bluetooth
<transporter> it does not allow me to
<transporter> it says something about a backend problem
<blackpearl75> how to add PDF printer in Ubuntu
<xerxas> has anyone been sucessfull running intrepid with xen as dom0
<xerxas> ?
<bjorn_> I am having trouble getting tv-out between my TV and my geforce 7900 card. Does anyone have any good advice for me?
<dns53> darkcrunk you normally run sudo apt-get install app, sudo aptitude or sudo synaptic instead of logging in as root
<jaycee1> transporter:just right click on bluetooth icon in ur panel and select send items to device
<dns53> bjorn_ use nvidia-settings to manage it
<darkcrunk> dns53, thanks. I can actually install. It was a dillema :(
<davidson> hi
<blackpearl75> where can i learn terminal commands for eg. sudo etc.
<dekkong> damn firefox always freezes :/
<darkcrunk> dns53, my laptop looks fine with Ubuntu. But I have an Apple sticker on the laptop. What should I do :D ?
<darkcrunk> dekkong, FF is as stable as the Bank of England !
<dns53> darkcrunk send the laptop to me so you don't have to look at the logo
<blackpearl75> anyone mind replying
<dekkong> darkcrunk: not really :P
<darkcrunk> dns53, no cant do - Unless you have a Macbook pro for me :D
<darkcrunk> blackpearl75, whats the issue brother ?
<dekkong> does anyone use seamonkey in here?
<paul68> can someone help me with the following I try to run through the network interface these commands pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules but when I reboot nothing happens how do I solve this
<ariqs> can you defragment NTFS disks in ubuntu?
<blackpearl75> darkcrunk : i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on virtualbox 2.04 now i wish to add PDF printer to it...how to go for it ???
<bjorn_> black: there are loads of books out there on the subject
<transporter> darkcrunk plz check me in ur private chat
<Vinceman> IT IS SNOWING!! :d:d
<darkcrunk> transporter, sorry I didnt notice
<mgolisch> paul68: maybe the command needs to be quoted?
<darkcrunk> Vinceman,  are you crazy ?
<transporter> jaycee1 plz check me in ur private chat
<pixelated> Vinceman, dont tease, i have been waiting for it here, and got none...
<bungieQord> can anyone here give me an example of how to use the "test" command to see if a certain file is a directory?
<darkcrunk> pixelated,   Vinceman  should be punished. we never have snow here in Bangladesh.
<Vinceman> we have definately some snow here :D
<Vinceman> but it melts right away on the floor
<pixelated> darkcrunk, yeah it snows here occasionally but i am from a place that gets alot more...
<erUSUL> bungieQord: test -d file
<darkcrunk> I wish I could run my desktop  in subzero temperature
<ariqs> will chkdsk.exe in windows ruin my boot loader setup, or anything related to booting ubuntu?
<bungieQord> erUSUL, how about using it in an if statement with ls -al ?
<pixelated> hmmm if it was subzero, maybe i could run my cpu at 3Ghz? :'D
<erUSUL> bungieQord: what are you trying to do?
<paul68> mgolisch: according to this tutorial not https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20startup
<bungieQord> erUSUL, trying to write a bash script program that takes the name of a file/directory as an argument and return whether the file is a directory, regular file, or other
<mgolisch> paul68: if you run the command manualy does it work?
<mgolisch> paul68: and is the interface setup to be brought up automaticaly at all=
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> like is there an auto ifacename line in your interfaces file?
<mgolisch> otherwise it will only be brought up if you do sudo ifup ifacename manauly
<dt84> hi. I have many ogg files (and some mp3 too) in many different directories inside the Music directory. How can I easely change the extension of these ogg files to oga?
<paul68> mgolisch: not tried the command manually and yes the  it is brought up automaticly
<erUSUL> !bugs | mikevankuik
<ubottu> mikevankuik: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<paul68> mgolisch: *eth0
<Vinceman> its a little hard to see but there is snow here: http://members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/Webcam-1227265506.png
<pixelated> bungieQord, this has the answer to your question   http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/testconstructs.html
<paul68> mgolisch: or do I need to add pre-up /root/firewall.sh ?
<mgolisch> paul68: does the file /etc/iptables.rules have content at all?
<Vinceman> how can I stream my webcam image over the web?
<phantomcircuit> is there some way i can limit each process to a set amoutn of memory?
<paul68> mgolisch: yes it does have content
<speakman> hi !
<zloy> hi
<pixelated> bungieQord, here is a quick example i made for you  http://pastebin.com/d62fa4c7e
<speakman> I'm trying to enable link-local address parallell with my other IP-address, but NetworkManager seems not to be able to activate both at the same time.
<speakman> but what I really want is to make "machine.local" address working
<bungieQord> pixelated, thanks I'll take a look at it
<pixelated> bungieQord, np
<speakman> which worked very well until my reinstall of intrepid ibex
<bungieQord> pixelated, what would I need to add to it if I want it to also report if the file has read, write, and execute permissions?
<sinuc> whats apt for download deb from repo to current dir? (possibly as normal user)
<K-4U1> I have a Windows XP Host and a Ubuntu 8.10 Guest.. Is it possible to use compiz-fusion?
<pixelated> bungieQord, -r for read, -w for write, dont rem execute, -x maybe?
<sinuc> -d
<Ademan_desktop> hey what the heck is this ssh key random art image?
<Ademan_desktop> do i need to hang onto it in some fashion?
<cubex> Hello I have a question in gnome how does one disable the "blank disk" desktop icon? when inserted
<paul68> mgolisch: ?
<bimberi> sinuc: the dget command can do that.  otherwise apt-get with the -d switch will download to /var/cache/apt/archives
<sinuc> bimberi: thanks dude, but just asked because i wanted a quick answer, i found the option a few seconds later in the manpage
<sinuc> bimberi: but aptitude download is also there
<sinuc> and itll download to ./
<bimberi> sinuc: cool.  thanks :)
<xavier> hi
<xavier> anyone guy fresh
<xavier> I am new to Ubuntu
<sinuc> xavier: welcome
<sinuc> youll have a good time :)
<cubex> hi, i have a question anytime media is automounted in gnome how would i disable the desktop "blank disk " icon inserted?
<sinuc> cubex: you mean if you insert a blank cdrom?
<sinuc> cubex: i think hal is doing this stuff, but i never configured it
<cubex> yup sinuc
<Vinceman> she snow is gone
<cubex> the icon shows i like automount but disike the icon appearing
<cubex> anytime anything gets mounted
<jrib> !icons | cubex
<ubottu> cubex: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Ximal> Is there a way to make ur computer into a dedicated ubuntu irc server... but for personal use ? and if so.. is there a front end for control ?
<cubex> not that
<jrib> cubex: what then?
<cubex> k i will type but slowly hang on
<Vinceman> dy'all have gurlfirends?
<sinuc> xuander: im not aware of any front end for an ircd
<jrib> !ot | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pixelated> Vinceman, no, it would piss my wife off...
<sinuc> mine too
<Vinceman> stay ontopic
<cubex> When the disk gets inserted, it automounts and  on the desktop an icon gets displayed that their is a disk inside the dvdrw drive
<Ximal> cubex ... u r asking to make the icon of something mounted not appear on ur desktop ? correct ?
<cubex> i do not want it to appear after mounts
<pixelated> it is, my wife uses ubuntu as her primary os ;')
<cubex> yup
<cubex> Ximal
<jrib> cubex: I'm not sure how that is not what ubottu said?  Except it encompasses *all* volume icons including those
<cubex> Ximal got the idea
<visone> irie
<jrib> cubex: see if what ubottu said is what you want
<cubex> look above, but what is the solution possibly?
<visone> alguien me etxa una mano con lmsensors y conky
<Ximal> hehe... i am not sure of the program but I believe there's a program like alltray that will put all icons in the system tray and change status/color when something is mounted
<jrib> !es | visone
<ubottu> visone: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cubex> [cubex ... u r asking to make the icon of something mounted not appear on ur desktop ? correct ?]
<Ximal> other than that... lemme look at the setting a moment cubex ... ok ?
<cubex> sure
<Vinceman> jrib I have been kicked from the general dutch gossip channel :(
<visone> ok gracias
<cubex> i'm on intrepid
<visone> good bye, thanks
<Pilot_51> Alright, I confirmed that DMA is switched to udma2 due to an I/O error when trying to copy a certain file
<thetank> hey yall
<sinuc> what tar for entract to specific dir?
<sinuc> s/extract
<Pilot_51> I don't care if that file is recoverable, but what I do care about is preventing such errors from forcing me to reboot to get the DMA back up to udma5
<pvh_sa|wrk> what's a FF Exception?
<Vinceman> after people die, life just goes on
<loca|host> is it possible to get a specific umask in some folders ? for example i need to keep the default umask for my home, but when writing to /var/www, i need a different umask
<thetank> can someone help me add distro to grub thats on /dev/hda3
<jrib> Vinceman: stay on-topic please
<sinuc> Vinceman: not yours.
<jrib> loca|host: no.  But you can use Access Control Lists (ACL) to accomplish that
<loca|host> jrib, some details ? :)
<mikkel_> Hi all. I've got a problem getting my  RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express wireless network to work in Intrepid Ibex. Ubuntu only detects the eth0 interface, no wireless. It works in Windows Vista though
<jrib> loca|host: don't really have any.  Enable acl in the mount options, 'man setfacl' and 'man getafcl', eiciel is a gui frontend.  Google a bit because I don't know of a good reference
<loca|host> jrib, thx
<mabus> lol @ load average: 330.90 329.08 321.04
<thetank> can someone help me add distro to grub thats on /dev/hda3
<jrib> sinuc: -C maybe?  Check 'man tar'
<danub> ok everyone... i need compiz help. i tried getting it working on kubuntu yesterday, that didn't work at all so now im trying on gnome
<mikkel_> anyone, please?
<jrib> danub: what happens when you try to turn on effects in system -> preferences -> appearance?
<xnv> thetank: What's the difficulty you're having?
<Ximal> cubex i looked through system files... found nothing... have you tried checking the forum ?
<blood-boyz> ??
<thetank> my new kernel in linux mint 6 rc1 is not showing on grub menu, it was mounted / but is not mounted in intrepid xnv
<insurin> I installed 8.10 on my pc when 8.10 was released and had issues with it freezing just after logging in. Many other users experienced this too. I thought I would just wait a few weeks and download the iso again and try a new install. My question is, how do I find out at the download page if it is the same image I tried last time or whether it's a new image with fixes on?
<danub> i dont see any special affects under that menu
<thetank> linux mint is on /dev/sda3 xnv
<Slart> insurin: you can compare the checksums.. there is a "nightly build" too that is built every day or something like that
<xnv> thetank: OK, but what part of adding it to grub are you having difficulty with? There are any guides that can be found through Google.
<jrib> insurin: it's the same image.  But there are upgrades in the -upgrades and -security repositories now that update-manager should have installed
<xnv> thetank: *many
<jrib> danub: system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects tab
<danub> the only thing close is "visual effects" tab and that one just has the option for "none" "normal" "extra"
<jrib> danub: yes, that
<jrib> !who | danub
<ubottu> danub: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danub> my bad jrib
<insurin> Slart: jrib thanks, i'll download now
<thetank> xnv: im really not sure how to fix it, trying to understand but isn't working out
<speakman> how can I make .local domain work in Intrepid?
<danub> jrib: on the kde side of things, wheni go to visual effects, it gives me effects to turn off/on (cube, 3d, wobble, shakey, etc)...under the visual effects tab on this side, it doesn't allow me to enable disable plugings. am I missing a menu or something?
<xnv> thetank: What have you tried?
<diffred> hi! I would like that firefox opened pdf files withing the same browser, not that offers me to download it or open it
<jrib> !ccsm | danub
<ubottu> danub: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<diffred> I know I had to install adobe reader, could you tell me the apt-get instruccion to get that firefox functionality?=
<danub> ahh
<wiwin> gagas.4k4_s
<danub> thats why it isn't there, i have just the compizconfig one
<axsd9d> well i've not tried it but thats got something to do with /boot/menu.lst
<axsd9d> try adding a new entry
<sinan> anyone can recommend a DVD burning software?
<wiwin> gombld
<Frogzoo> sinan: k3b
<Slart> sinan: gnome baker, brasero, k3b.. there are lots
<Slart> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sinan> Frogzoo, Slart: thanks ! :)
<vorsprung> i have another "what is the package" question
<vorsprung> What is the package that holds the man pages for C library functions like "strcmp"
<Slart> vorsprung: go ahead.. there is a short description in synaptic.. there is also packages.ubuntu.com to search for info
<Slart> dev-manpages or something like that, vorsprung
<bimberi> close, manpages-dev :)
<sunil_> hi guys. I've got the strangest problem with my small, simple network...
<Slart> hehe.. I was close at least =)
<sunil_> There are 3 computers in my house, all on the local network
<bimberi> Slart: i had to look it up :)
<erUSUL> vorsprung: manpages-dev
<sunil_> I own two , and they both run ubuntu
<vorsprung> erUSUL: super thanks
<jrib> !enter | sunil_
<ubottu> sunil_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sunil_> hm. ok...
<Stark_Herr> I have one running XP, two running Vista and one Dual-boot Vista/Ubuntu
<diffred> no one can help me getting the acrobat reader running on firefox?
<jrib> diffred: did you install it?
<dr_willis> diffred,  I belive i just used a firefox extension to see pdf files embeded
<Stark_Herr> What error message(s) are you getting?  You have to be more specific about your problem.
<diffred> I've done  sudo apt-get install acroread
<sunil_> In all respects exept one my network works. But, when I request web service from my laptop to my desktop, the laptop requests service from itself, seemingly in spite of my hosts file configurations.
<jrib> diffred: you probably want mozilla-acroread
<diffred> but firefox don't open pdf files
<diffred> jrib: yea would install it :)
<DPF> HI everyone, I've forgotten the password for root is there anyway to retrieve it or do I need to reinstall?
<jrib> !root | DPF
<ubottu> DPF: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> DPF: did you ever set one?
<Slart> DPF: well.. to start it off.. there isn't one by default.. your regular user should have sudo rights.. so sudo passwd would set a new one
<kanhiya78> which compiler is good for beginners and for C
<DPF> I installed from the livecd...can't remember if i set it..
<jrib> kanhiya78: gcc
<Slart> kanhiya78: there can be only one.. gcc =)
<jrib> DPF: then no, you don't need one.  Read the link from ubottu
<kanhiya78> can i add it using add remove
<dr_willis> kanhiya78,  'gcc' is sort of the standard compiler for linux. ;) theres a few others..but those are not widely used
<Slart> DPF: use sudo from your regular user
<dr_willis> !compile | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<thetank> im just looking to know what to write in grub so that i can boot linux mint xnv
<bimberi> kanhiya78: no, use synaptic to install 'build-essential' (which includes gcc)
<DPF> thx 4 the link
<Stark_Herr> try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade  at a terminal session.
<akello> Could somebody show me how to hide ubuntu machine and make it invisible in windows workgroup/domain?
<sunil_> how do I get my ubuntu computer to obey it's /etc/hosts file?
<jrib> sunil_: how is it not?
<Slart> akello: not connect to the domain to start with?
<Slart> akello: I guess stopping samba might work
<dr_willis> thetank,  grub is worth learning - the homepage for grub has some very good docs.. but basicially you need to copy/paste and edit an existing grub menu 'entry' and make proper corrections for the  root and other locations
<Stark_Herr> Slart:  Good one.
<sunil_> jrib: well, when I request web service from a web server on my local network, it gets web service from itself instead.
<Stark_Herr> Better one.  Turn off Ubuntu pc
<jrib> sunil_: how are you requesting web service?  What does your /etc/hosts look like?
<sunil_> jrib: other computers in the house, and my iphones can see the local network web server, but the computer in question doesn't
<akello> Slart- will I be able to see windows machines with samba off?
<sunil_> jrib: requesting service simply via a browser.
<jrib> sunil_: does it work if you use the computer's ip?
<Slart> akello: well.. depends on what you mean by "see".. you can use regular networking.. but not access windows shares and stuff
<jrib> !away > AliTarihi|away
<ubottu> AliTarihi|away, please see my private message
<Slart> akello: and the internet connection might not work if your administrator has set the network up properly
<sunil_> jrib: I'll paste the hosts somewhere. I'll just look for a paste bin...
<PUNISHER> HI all! I`m here again
<kanhiya78> how to start gcc
<DPF> do I unlock the root profile?
<Slart> kanhiya78: you'll have to read some manuals and some tutorials.. check the gcc site, there are lots of good info there
<sunil_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m1c8278e
<DPF> in users + grps?
<Slart> DPF: what are you trying to do?
<jack__> Bonjour
<kanhiya78> i installed build essential and now i want to start  it
<Slart> DPF: I think there's an unlock button somewhere
<kanhiya78> i mean gcc
<DPF> trying to give myself root permissions
<kanhiya78> i am new to linux
<dr_willis> kanhiya78,  you need to learn terminal basics I belive.. the command is 'gcc' to 'start' gcc
<sunil_> jrib: I can get the server if I use it's IP address
<DPF> <------linux newbie:P
<Slart> DPF: are you not using your regular user? the one created when you installed?
<DPF> i am
<Slart> DPF: then you already have admin privs.. but using sudo
<mikevankuik> DPF: you can use sudo if you want to execute stuff on a higher level
<samstown> what is a firewall that works on both ubuntu and freebsd?
<DPF> I cant use 1 of my hard drives only look at it...
<Mechdave> samstown, iptables
<sunil_> jrib: would you like me to post the web server's  hosts file as well ?
<nme> Mechdave: iptables works under bsd?
<samstown> Mechdave: thanks
<Mechdave> nme, as far as I know... I think I had a port last time I played with BSD
<Mechdave> One sec shall have a look
<jrib> sunil_: nope, doesn't seem like that should matter
<samstown> Mechdave: i know fbsd as iptables, i didn't know if that was normal for linux too
<sunil_> jrib: is there anything in the hosts file that is horribly wrong?
<sunil_> jrib: I wouldn't be surprised if I overlooked something important. But for the life of me I can't figure out what it is.
<jrib> sunil_: nope, I tried putting faustina in mine pointing to a google ip and it worked right away
<sunil_> Yeah. It's a wierd problem.
<Mythril> what is with vlc showing the color channels at different positions in some videos?
<sunil_> jrib: my install of ubuntu on endorra is pretty fresh, so I haven't messed with it much.
<jrib> sunil_: what does your /etc/nsswitch.conf look like?
<danub> hey all, compiz killed my gnome so yeah.. no more compiz for me. is there a way to tell what has been installed packagewise from the apt-get command?
<sunil_> jrib: I'l paste it...
<Mechdave> nme, samstown I think I may be wrong about the iptables statement... Have a look here --> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/linux-users/article.html#FIREWALL
<danub> like apt-cache search compiz|grep installed
<sunil_> http://pastebin.com/m7f18dc6e
<Mechdave> samstown, Linux uses iptables for the kernel level firewall
<jrib> sunil_: maybe it's this: http://64.233.169.132/search?q=cache:BIHYEyZVBfAJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D562716+intrepid+ubuntu+ignored+/etc/hosts&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jrib> sunil_: does 'host faustina' return anything in a terminal?
<sunil_> jrib: thanks. Im reading it now.
<jrib> sunil_: actually my command probably won't work
<hateball> danub☃ dpkg -l
<NightElf> hi there
<NightElf> someone here who can help me
<jrib> sunil_: traceroute faustina   seems to though
<hateball> !ask | NightElf
<ubottu> NightElf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Netcowboy> is ubuntuforums down or it's network problem from my side ?
<sunil_> on endorra, traceroute to faustina is still going to itself. But, I haven't finished reading that link though
<jrib> Netcowboy: #ubuntuforums, but yes it's down atm here too
<Mythril> what is with vlc showing the color channels at different positions in some videos?
<Netcowboy> ok jrib
<khmer42> Could anyone tell me how to launch a bash script by alias? For example I can just type in 'myapp' anywhere in the terminal and it will launch.
<histo> Netcowboy, I can get there
<jrib> khmer42: just put a symlink to it in ~/bin
<NightElf> I have Samsung R560 (CPU: P8400, 4GB DD3Ram, NVidia GFm 9600) Notebook, i've installed Ubuntu 8.10 64bit and like you have heard 1000times my ACPI isnt working, anyone got a solution
<info_> hey :P
<khmer42> jrib: Thanks
<info_> i cant play Flyff im using ubuntu 7.10 =(
<dr_willis> khmer42,  bash basics.. Make a 'bin' directory.  keep all your scripts in there.. thats in your 'default path' so it will work that way
<Slart> info_: is it available for linux?
<info_> font know wanna start with wine :P
<dr_willis> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<Slart> info_: ask in #winehq , that's the official support channel for wine
<khmer42> dr_willis: Thanks
<HiSPeed> hi, is there a way to get mod_access and mod_dir working together with mod_php5 on an ubuntu apache 2.2.9? or do i have to recompile apache to get my mod_access? ;)
<maek0> o no ... ubuntu forumz ar down : (
<HiSPeed> oh wait, let me rephrase: there is no mod_access in ubuntu's apache2 (.2.9) package, right?
<guest0020> I can't acess the forums ,too
<ogzy> is there a restriction about installing Ubuntu to a laptop and sell it in this way?
<guest0020> ogzy: No.You can use the OEM install if you want
<ogzy> ok
<ogzy> guest0020, how about if it is charged, i mean can it be sold also?
<ogzy> guest0020, i mean the OS itself
<guest0020> ogzy: I am not a lawyer, but as long as you do not charge for the OS itself, you are free to redistribute it
<ogzy> guest0020, ok
<Netcowboy> It's back online
<`Ams> guys i set up a pptp vpn server on my ubuntu machine. i can connect to it from home but after that i can't browse any websites or do anything at all. someone told me i need to change the iptables can someone tell me which/what to do ? :(
<Netcowboy> I mean the fourms
<Slart> ogzy: check the ubuntu.com site.. there has to be some kind of "legal" info
<jasper_> wa
<Netcowboy> `Ams,  I'm havn da same problem
<jasper_> just installed xubunto today
<jasper_> how to put terminal shortcut on desktop?
<ikonia> `Ams: one you vpn onto that server, that server needs to be able to route you out onto the internet or act as a proxy for you
<guest0020> jasper_: Drag it to the desktop from the menu
<ikonia> `Ams: once you connect to that server, you are no longer "on the internet" but on that server's private lan
<HiSPeed> mh, funny, i must be the only one ever to use apache >= 2.2.8 on ubuntu ;)
<NightElf> I have Samsung R560 (CPU: P8400, 4GB DD3Ram, NVidia GFm 9600) Notebook, i've installed Ubuntu 8.10 64bit and like you have heard 1000times my ACPI isnt working, anyone got a solution
<ompaul> !pptp | `Ams for this reason alone I would not use pptp ever - try openvpn works on lots of different O/S's
<ubottu> `Ams for this reason alone I would not use pptp ever - try openvpn works on lots of different O/S's: pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<ikonia> HiSPeed: iI doubt that
<ablyss> khmer42: in .bashrc you can have a batch script read "myscript() { command 1 ; command 2 ; command 3 ... ect } ; " its more practical than running a single app
<jasper_> whats the latest version for ubunto?
<jasper_> ubuntu*
<HiSPeed> me too.. but since this is so basic I would have expected an answer about the whereabouts of mod_access in ubuntu's apache2 build :)
<ActionParsnip> jasper_: intrepid
<HiSPeed> and no, it s not compiled in..
<jasper_> give me some link where to download
<maek0> yay ubuntu forms back up now
<ompaul> jasper_, www.ubuntu.com
<jasper_> tnx
<ikonia> HiSPeed: is it not in the modules-available ?
<ActionParsnip> ompaul: that was easy ;)
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | jasper_
<ubottu> jasper_: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<`Ams> Netcowboy; so we both need help :)
<HiSPeed> ikonia: it s not in apache2 -l, it s not in /usr/lib/apache2/modules/, it s not in mods-available either ;)
<ikonia> HiSPeed: maybe no-one built it
<`Ams> ompaul; i know about openvpn but pptp works easiest with windows
<ikonia> `Ams: did you read what I explained to you ?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ikonia> HiSPeed: is it in the repo as a seperate download package ?
<vorsprung> i dunno about 2.2 but isn't mod_access a builtin in earlier versions
<HiSPeed> yeah.. or to be more specific: _someone_ decided to remove mod_access from the default apache2 (despite it being a pretty much needed DEFAULT module), create a build with it and then upload it to the repos
<HiSPeed> nope it isnt
<JMS32> Hello. I have some trubles with installation of ubuntu:
<`Ams> ikonia; yes but it's too technical i just want a proxy not learn how to become network technician :)
<HiSPeed> at least not that i could see
<ikonia> `Ams: if you want a proxy - why are you using a vpn ?
<HiSPeed> maybe it got a name like apache2_mod_hahayouwontguesswhatsinhere
<JMS32> All installation to hard drive is ok, BUT where is must be GRUB my computer is rebooting.
<chombee> Is it me, or are unix file permissions silly when it comes to removable devices such as usb drives? A friend just plugged in a usb drive that was previously used on a mac to his ubuntu machine and couldn't access any of the files cause his username doesn't have permission. What's the point in this? It's just annoying, and doesn't actually prevent access, he just has to change the file permissions with sudo, or even create a new user with the same na
<ikonia> HiSPeed: I can't check the repos myself as I don't have an ubuntu install to hand to test, just thinking out loud
<ikonia> chombee: nothing to do with ubuntu
<vorsprung> HiSPeed: I don't know a lot about 2.2 but I would guess that the new filters or whatever they are called make some of the stuff mod_access does not so useful
<gavimobile> folks.. this isnt an urgent question, however my transmission torrent client has been downloading really slow.. no firewall is enabled in my router or ubuntu desktop, and i forwarded my transmission port which is currently open. any ideas/suggestions?
<chombee> ikonia how so?
<`Ams> ikonia; because it gives me another IP and that's all i expect from it :)
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: how many peers do you have for the file?
<HiSPeed> ikonia, well you were going along the same ideas of mine.. i mean come on it s a frigging default module.. in other words: unpack apache2 source, ./configure, make, make install, oh hi mod_access ;)
<guest0020> gavimobile: Did you tried with Deluge?Might be a problem with transmission
<ikonia> chombee: ubuntu didn't invite and define or maintain the linux file system model
<ikonia> `Ams: you dont - you expect more, as your saying it's not working
<khmer42> ablyss: Thanks for the response. I'm still lost though. Basically to explain my problem I have a JavaScript application in ~/workspace/myApp/myScript.js I meed to launch it using the JavaScript interpreter Rhino i.e $ rhino ~/workspace/myApp/myScript.js to save all that typing I want to be able to just type $ myApp from anywhere and the previous command will be launched.
<vorsprung> chombee: you have to fiddle with groups
<gavimobile> guest0020, never heard of deluge, however can i resume my current downloads if i set the same download location?
<`Ams> isn't that given though? lol
<ikonia> `Ams: no
<HiSPeed> or is that ubuntu's way of saying "we dont need access restrictions on our webserver, let s all move a little closer instead" ? ;)
<JMS32> No ideas?
<guest0020> gavimobile: Yes.It makes a hash check
<gavimobile> ActionParsnip, i have 3 downloads and each one is 12 - 20
<chombee> ikonia The problem is that on ubuntu, if you use an external device like that and put your files on it, then it give it to someone else and they plug it into their machine, they can't access the iles without fiddling with the permisssions as root first
<eviking> my asus eee / ubuntu 8.04 occationally hangs at shutdown. The orange progress bar the shows that is almost 75% "finished". How can i disable the progress bar screen, so I can see what process it freezen on?
<gavimobile> guest0020, ill give that a try... thanks
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: if you have 2 peers on dialup connections, the file transfer is going to suck
<ikonia> HiSPeed: do'nt know about that.........I would expect it to be available, as you say it is quite a key module
<gavimobile> ActionParsnip, im on a 1.5 mbps connection
<guest0020> gavimobile: It's in the repositories I think, if not the main page of deluge has a .deb package
<gavimobile> i set my download to 250 download and 50 upload
<ikonia> chombee: thats nothing to do wiht ubuntu, thats generic across ANY os, mac/windows/etc on any file system that support permissions
<HiSPeed> i would expect it to at least be available as a separate package, if not compiled into apache itself
<ikonia> HiSPeed: and I would agree
<NightElf> is there realy no one who knows how to repair acpi
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: try setting the minimum speed higher
<chombee> vorsprung -- I don't believe so, his ubuntu user has access to usb devices etc., problem is the files on the device are owned by a different username, and their permissions are set to let that user only read them
<gavimobile> guest0020, good information... however i doubt transmission is the problem because ive never had a problem with transmission before
<dr_willis> chombee,  if its using ext2/3 you could (and this is NOT a good idea), chmod 777, the files/mountpoint/flesystem. Not sure of what problems that may cause later on.
<gavimobile> ActionParsnip, higher than 250?
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: might be called, connect to peers if speed is below
<gavimobile> i cant get 3 donwloads to total more than 70k
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: i dont use it, i use ktorrent but you might be able to get more speed that way
<HiSPeed> ikonia: does ubuntu have a way of masking unwanted packages by version number?
<gavimobile> ActionParsnip, i dont have an option like that in transmission
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: thats the maximum download?
<chombee> dr_willis What I told him to do was run nautilus as root and use that to recursively change the file permissions
<ikonia> dr_willis I don't understand the grip with this issue, it's teh same on windows, if you assign permissons to an ntfs file system and put it in anotehr windows box, it will be still owned by the wrong user until administrator takes ownership
<vorsprung> HiSPeed: read this http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/new_features_2_2.html#module
<gavimobile> ActionParsnip, yes
<ikonia> dr_willis: s/grip/gripe
<ikonia> dr_willis: s/grip/gripee
<ikonia> HiSPeed nope
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: no minimum download speed
<gavimobile> my top speed downloads at about 250/300 from a fast server
<ikonia> HiSPeed: it may be worth just logging a quick bug on this to the apache maintainer team
<gavimobile> no minimum
<vorsprung> ikonia: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/new_features_2_2.html#module
<gavimobile> ActionParsnip, i just found a min limit speed i believe
<gavimobile> it was in the options for the specified torrent selected
<dr_willis> chombee,  You could  just mount the drive once.. and 'sudo chmod -R 777 /media/mountpoint'  (i think) and then any system should be able to fully access the drive.. (and yes this IS a bad security risk) :)
<HiSPeed> vorsprung: lol, argh.. mod_authz_host :)
<gavimobile> no.. its not it
<HiSPeed> the apache peeps renamed mod_access to mod_authz_host
<ikonia> vorsprung NICE find
<gavimobile> this setting is to specify a limit download or upload speed for a specific torrent
<dr_willis> ikonia,  i dont even know HOW to assign permissions to a ntfs that way under windows. :)
<HiSPeed> thanks a lot, vorsprung :)
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: hmmm, try limiting your upload a little more, see if it creeps up
<chombee> dr_willis Yeah I know but I had to advise him on the phone, so I didn't want to risk that, since I have to get him to tell me the mountpoint,
<HiSPeed> i was starting to think i was having delusions here..
<gavimobile> 60? 70?
<gavimobile> Kvs
<olivier2008>  #hacked
<ikonia> chombee: advice sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/$mountpoint
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: just less
<gavimobile> Kbs
<gavimobile> ahh
<ikonia> chombee: 30 second resolution
<gavimobile> 40 /30?
<Mythril> what is with vlc showing the color channels at different positions in some videos?
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: try it, see what happens
<maek0> yay the ubuntu forums have flapped up
<chombee> ikonia Problem is a non-expert user doesn't know what the mountpoint is. I know it's quick to resolve, if I was there in person I would do jus that
<gavimobile> ok.. i tied it ill give it a few minuts
<JMS32> No ideas? Bad...
<gavimobile> in the meantime ill find another torrent client
<ikonia> chombee: so what is the point of asking/ranting in here about it /
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: are you torrenting on other systems?
<gavimobile> another pc in my network?
<demo_> hi
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: correct
<gavimobile> ActionParsnip, nope
<eviking> my asus eee / ubuntu 8.04 occationally hangs at shutdown. The orange progress bar the shows that is almost 75% "finished". How can i disable the progress bar screen, so I can see what process it freezes on?
<gavimobile> all bandwidth is clear
<gavimobile> just this computer
<Ninina> Can anyone point me in the direction of information on real time streaming and transcoding under ubuntu?
<demo_> ubntu for noobs
<iuri> hi there, after i upgrade my kernel to 8.04 i lost my wireless driver. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<ActionParsnip> gavimobile: http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?t=4202
<ikonia> demo_ what ?
<guest0020> iuri: what is your wireless card?
<demo_> ubuntu for noobs
<dr_willis> Ninina,  perhaps the mencoder/ffmpeg/vlc/vls homepages and faq/docs.. for starters?
<gavimobile> ActionParsnip, my downloads were listed on as well over a few hunder seeders and leechers
<ActionParsnip> Lurq: download / compile the driver for your new kernel
<iuri> 3dcom
<ikonia> demo_ no it's not
<ikonia> demo_: do you have a support question ?
<speakman> Avahi .local domain seems to not work in Intrepid. Anyone else noticed that?
<gavimobile> top results from legalpiratebay <--:-D
<iuri> broadcom
<gavimobile> we dont support warez here
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: dont feed the troll
<IamZzzZ> exit
<ikonia> ActionParsnip  he will be leaving hungry
<iuri> guest0020, broadcom B43
<`Ams> guys i set up a pptp vpn server on my ubuntu machine. i can connect to it from home but after that i can't browse any websites or do anything at all. someone told me i need to change the iptables can someone tell me which/what to do ? :(
<jasper_> im using xubunto can i upgrade it to ubunto8.10 or clean install this new OS?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | jasper_
<ubottu> jasper_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> `Ams I've explained what you need to do
<NightElf> I have Samsung R560 (CPU: P8400, 4GB DD3Ram, NVidia GFm 9600) Notebook, i've installed Ubuntu 8.10 64bit and like you have heard 1000times my ACPI isnt working, anyone got a solution
<Ninina> dr_willis Ok I'll check there
<ActionParsnip> `Ams: make sure your ip you are assigned by your vpn is not the same network your other network uses
<`Ams> ikonia; you haven't or else i would have copy/pasted it into the shell window :P
<`Ams> ActionParsnip the IPs are set up right
<ActionParsnip> `Ams: like 192.168.0.x on both networks will cause a network confusion and you will get nothing
<ikonia> `Ams I have todl you what needs to be done, I have not given you the exact commands as thats up to you to work out your network ranges
<ActionParsnip> `Ams: ok can i have the output of ifconfig in a pastebin please
<`Ams> ActionParsnip all that's needed now is the right iptables command to get this working...
<`Ams> ok
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: his default gatewa is not routing the ppp range to the internet connected device on his server, it's that simple, and he has no forwarding set up
<tyrchyus> Hi my theme change when i us amarok.. is a qt problem?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i'll just check this. Ive seen poor addressing before (too many 192.168.0.0/24 networks)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip agreed, it's an easy senario with bad networking ranges
<jin> can you use Mediaportal to watch tv online?
<carpii> ive installed a new truetype fnt into ubuntu, and also copied it into WINEs windows directory. When I run photoshop under wine, its not picking up the new font. What else can I try please?
<NightElf> I have Samsung R560 (CPU: P8400, 4GB DD3Ram, NVidia GFm 9600) Notebook, i've installed Ubuntu 8.10 64bit and like you have heard 1000times my ACPI isnt working, anyone got a solution
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ips are ok
<ikonia> ActionParsnip routing and forwarding then
<`Ams> yes so iptables right?
<`Ams> i need to know which command will fix this...
<tyrchyus> I'm a bug...when i use kde application they changed my ubuntu gnome thema
<babo> i'm trying to set up dynamic dns. help
<jrib> babo: you need to tell us what isn't working
<babo> i'm trying to set up a dynamic dns page and it won't work. i've got the page running on localhost, i've set up the server as static NAT with port 25 passthru. i've added my ip to the dyndns system.
<babo> jrib: it just times out
<NigelTatschner> Hey guys anyone know about issues with setting up wifi on ubuntu?
<babo> different machine on the same lan, i can access it as 192.168.1.25
<ompaul> !wifi | NigelTatschner
<ubottu> NigelTatschner: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NigelTatschner> Thanks
<pawan> hi
<Relaed> Hello Guys!
<ActionParsnip> hi Relaed
<Relaed> woo... fresh installed Archlinux with Fluxbox on eeepc
<ActionParsnip> fluxbox is awesome
<ikonia> Relaed: don't forget, your in #ubuntu, for ubuntu support questions
<Relaed> ikonia, k
<haraldw> Relaed: join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<fatherjack> hello
<ikonia> fatherjack: hello,
<fatherjack> i got some problems.. i got error like no privileges for mounted disk
<ikonia> fatherjack: an external mounted disk ?
<fatherjack> i had 2 root users, then i deleted another and now i cannot get into disk with this another user even it is root as well
<ikonia> fatherjack: 2 root users ?
<fatherjack> no its ext3 partition
<tony_> what's up ?
<ikonia> fatherjack: how did you get 2 root users ?
<franko> hi
<ActionParsnip> i tink he means users in admin group
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I hope so
<aremax> aremax
<fatherjack> ikonia: i mean i set root privileges for both.. dunno how to explain hehe
<sinuc> always backup etc :)
<sinuc> group root?
<fatherjack> yeah
<ikonia> fatherjack: not to worry, are you logged in now ?
<sinuc> edit /etc/groups
<fatherjack> ikonia:  yeah sure
<sinuc> delete the user from the group you dont want
<ikonia> sinuc: he can't edit a root owned file if he doesn't have root permissions
<sinuc> just the user, dont delete a whole group
<ikonia> fatherjack: can you show me the output of "id" please.
<sinuc> uhm, livecd?
<luddite> in ubuntu gnome there is a network manager that has all the wireess networks and wired networks and vpns. whats it called and how do i call it fom the cmmand line?
<ikonia> sinuc: that would work
<NightElf> I have Samsung R560 (CPU: P8400, 4GB DD3Ram, NVidia GFm 9600) Notebook, i've installed Ubuntu 8.10 64bit and like you have heard 1000times my ACPI isnt working, anyone got a solution
<bugaloo> luddite, /etc/init.d/network-manager start
<sinuc> ikonia: i know it would :)
<sinuc> ikonia: tell him not, me, even if i seem like seeking for help im actually just wasting my time throwing hopefully useful comments :)
<fatherjack> ikonia: i deleted user but theres group with same name as my ex username.. so i should delete that too?
<luddite> bugaloo - thanks. - also if i switchto fluxbox it doesnt remember the wireless settings and will never connect once put in. is this common?
<ikonia> fatherjack how me the output of the command "id"
<bugaloo> luddite, you should also start /etc/init.d/network-manager-dispatcher
<fatherjack> ikonia: uid=1001(fatherjack) gid=1001(fatherjack) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),111(scanner),112(sambashare),114(fuse),118(admin),1001(fatherjack)
<luddite> bagaloo - ;-) thanks. whats dispathcer do?
<ani> hey guys.when i try to enable the normal visual effects at system->appearance, my alt+tab combination stops working but it does when i disable that and come back to no effects
<luddite> bugaloo ^
<bugaloo> luddite, honestly... I have no idea, lol
<luddite> hahah
<ikonia> fatherjack: ok - so your current user is in the "admin" group, which meants it can perform root actions with the use of the "sudo" command
<luddite> ok
<luddite> thanks bugaloo
<bugaloo> but dispatcher always start together when in "auto" mode
<fosco_> ani: try super+tab
<bugaloo> luddite, I don't now about the fluxbox question... I dont use it
<jasper_> how can i change logon screen?
<fosco_> jasper_: sudo gdmsetup
<bugaloo> jasper_, gdmsetup
<ani> fosco_: no it does not work with that
<luddite> bugaloo -apart from wireless fluxbox is the ultimate on a laptop
<sinuc> or search for the funky icon that  opens the gdm config :P
<fatherjack> ikonia: hmm whats the reason then i cannot use that disk? i can see some folder but not them all.. but i cant save or anything.. can i do i tried use chmod for that disk but didnt help
<ikonia> fatherjack: is the disk mounted now ?
<sinuc> fatherjack: you can check by just typing $ mount
<fatherjack> ikonia: yes it is, but folders are like "locked"
<sinuc> read only?
<ikonia> fatherjack: that disk must be mounted wihtout read permissions for your user
<sinuc> i didnt follow everything
<ikonia> fatherjack: where is the disk mounted
<fosco_> ani: once desktop effects are enabled, execute ccsm and activate application switcher plugins
<ikonia> sinuc: looks like just simple file system permissons for a non-privileged user
<fatherjack> ikonia: emm its in /media/disk
<jasper_> where can i download additional logon screens for ubuntu?
<fosco_> jasper_: gnome-look.org
<ikonia> fatherjack: ok, can you show me (in a pastebin if it's big) the output of ls -la /media
<fatherjack> ikonia: can i unmount it somehow and mount again with privileges?
<bugaloo> jasper_, also art.gnome.org
<ikonia> fatherjack: ok, can you show me (in a pastebin if it's big) the output of ls -la /media
<ani> fosco_: whats ccsm
<fosco_> ani: compiz configurator
<Caesi> hullo, could anyone tell me what red and green-highlighted files mean in the terminal?
<ikonia> Caesi: different file types and permissions
<Caesi> ikonia: thanks, and what do they mean respectively?
<fatherjack> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d4d0ce607
<cobalt6700> hi guys, are the forums not working?
<ikonia> Caesi should be able to see the permissons on the files with ls -la
<Caesi> ikonia: thanks
<bugaloo> Caesi, green is executable
<Caesi> ok
<bugaloo> Caesi, for default
<Caesi> thanks bugaloo
<cobalt6700> ?
<ikonia> fatherjack: so according to those permissions your user should be able to go into that directory and at least view the contents
<bugaloo> Caesi, and red I think red are the compressed files
<ani> fosco_: thanks for that
<Caesi> ok.. I was just asking because I have three tar files and the first one is marked green whereas the other two are red
<bugaloo> Caesi, hm... probably the first one is with exec permission
<fosco_> Caesi: mostly sure the green one has +x permission
<sinuc> hmhmhm
<Caesi> ah ok.. I've just tar xvvf-ed the first one, see what happens ;)
<sinuc> the mount issue there
<SeeWhy> hi all
<bugaloo> Caesi, should work
<SeeWhy> how about your average boot time ?
<sinuc> try umount the device, chown youruser:youruser the mountpoint and remount
<Caesi> thanks a lot bugaloo, ikonia & fophillips
<bugaloo> Caesi, but if you want to "ungreen" it, hehe... you can chmod -x file.tar
<Caesi> fosco_:  I mean :)
<Caesi> no I think I'll leave it alone :)
<fosco_> :)
<bugaloo> ok then :)
<SeeWhy> how about your average ubuntu installation boot time ?
<cobalt6700> any one help me on wireless drivers please? cheers
<sinuc> cobalt6700: i just inform you that this is a so called meta question
<bugaloo> cobalt6700, what card?
<ikonia> SeeWhy depends on hardware and congfig
<transcendo> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<jjproctor> i need halp 2 pls someone......my video flickers when playing videos in ubuntu 8.10 with my laptop DELL inspiron 1521
<lunanlad> Hullo everyone...  I'm looking for a muppet level guide on setting up a home network - 1 PC with Ubuntu as a server, 1 wireless PC also with ubuntu, a laptop wirelss with ububtu...  and a PC with Vista... I want all my music and movies etc on teh ubuntu machine as the server.. with all other machines being able to access it. Thanks
<jjproctor> i need halp 2 pls someone......my video flickers when playing videos in ubuntu 8.10 with my laptop DELL inspiron 1521
<jjproctor> i need halp 2 pls someone......my video flickers when playing videos in ubuntu 8.10 with my laptop DELL inspiron 1521
<dr_willis> transcendo,  it seem to be having issues
<jjproctor> i need halp 2 pls someone......my video flickers when playing videos in ubuntu 8.10 with my laptop DELL inspiron 1521
<SeeWhy> I know
<bugaloo> jjproctor, no flood
<SeeWhy> but my installation takes about 2 min to boot
<SeeWhy> AMD turion 64x2
<SeeWhy> 1.5gb ram
<SeeWhy> is it normal ?
<transcendo> dr_willis: can you open http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19681
<jjproctor> SOME ONE NEEDS TO FREAKING HALP ME IVE BEEEN AT THIS FOR 3 FREAKING DAYS TRYING OT GET THE ANSWER
<bugaloo> jjproctor, what's the problem? what player?
<cobalt6700> bugaloo: not entirely sure, its on an advent 7105
<cobalt6700> 2 secs
<bugaloo> cobalt6700, lspci
<ikonia> jjproctor cool down - if you want help thats not the way to het it
<jasper_> where can i dowload documentation on all linux shell commands
<ikonia> jjproctor: http://www.tldp.org
<dr_willis> I recall there being some ubuntu laptop/dell forums...
<cobalt6700> ok, its a realtek
<jrib> jasper_: you already have it.  Do you know about man pages?
<Stargazers> Hi. I have a problem with Intrepid Ibex and ELO touchscreen. Everytime when I press screen, mouse and keyboard stop responding.
<jrib> !cli > jasper_
<ubottu> jasper_, please see my private message
<ikonia> dr_willis forum's a little flakey at the moment
<dr_willis> transcendo,  Nope. Not working.
<bugaloo> cobalt6700, realtek wireless?
<dr_willis> ikonia,  yep.
<Stargazers> Also, touch changes cursor position as excepted, but I can't make button press?
<Ademan> does anyone else have trouble with their mouse lagging like all heck in flash? (i've had this problem since flashplugin 7.... please gnash, come and take away my pain!)
<Stargazers> Any ideas?
<luddite> CUPS isnt recognising my new printer
<luddite> ive added it lia localhost:631
<fatherjack> ikonia: do u know how do i can set chmod 777 all files and folder on that disk?
<cobalt6700> yup, RTL-8139/8139c/8139c+
<bugaloo> cobalt6700, I think this is your wired network card
<transcendo> dr_willis, ah ok... will check later... having problem getting my scanner working on fedora 9... and that is the only page with the solution! (as far as google knows)
<cobalt6700> ahh
<syslq> What do I need to setup 5.1 sound
<cobalt6700> yes it is
<cobalt6700> my bad
<bugaloo> :)
<syslq> I only hear sound on my headphones
<cobalt6700> its a marvell
<ikonia> fatherjack sudo chmod -R 777 /media/disk
<bugaloo> syslq, laptop?
<cobalt6700> 88w8335
 * tyrchyus reboot
<kg87> syslq, check the PCM volume on your sound control panel
<syslq> bugaloo no, desktop
<lunanlad> Anyone got muppet level guide for setting up home network, 3 ubuntu machines and one vista?  one of the ubuntu as the host of all media files?
<syslq> kg87 all volumes are maxed up in alsamixer
<kg87> hmm
<fatherjack> ikonia: thanks alot!!! =)
<fatherjack> it helped
<bugaloo> syslq, I had this problem with laptops... you can try the alsamixer
<cobalt6700> any ideas bugaloo?
<syslq> bugaloo everything is fine there
<kg87> I've just suggested that :()
<kg87> what hardware are you using?
<bugaloo> cobalt6700, do you have any wlan0 or ath0 on ifconfig?
<cobalt6700> eth0 and lo thats it
<bugaloo> hm
<syslq> kg87 Realtek alc888 fully supported
<cobalt6700> yeahm the laptop has a button to turn the wireless on, and im wondering if thats why ubuntu didnt see it when i installed it?
<bugaloo> I dont think so
<cobalt6700> so was going to install drivers manually, just not sure which ones or how
<cobalt6700> oh ok.
<cobalt6700> no ideas then :)
<bugaloo> cobalt6700, try lsusb
<cobalt6700> 3 hubs
<bugaloo> nothing else?
<cobalt6700> nope
<bugaloo> :(
<cobalt6700> 2 1.1's and a 2
<cobalt6700> that bad?
<NightElf> I have Samsung R560 (CPU: P8400, 4GB DD3Ram, NVidia GFm 9600) Notebook, i've installed Ubuntu 8.10 64bit and like you have heard 1000times my ACPI isnt working, anyone got a solution
<Stargazers> Anyone?
<bugaloo> not sure, cobalt6700... my wireless card is identified as an usb device
<cobalt6700> hmmmm
<cobalt6700> well, linux can see the hardware
<bugaloo> cobalt6700, how?
<Inflixta> n
<cobalt6700> via doing lspci
<bugaloo> hm.. ok
<deever> did anyone get XDMCP over NAT working?
<cobalt6700> it lists 2 network controllers
<Cosmo-san> hey, does the ssh command allow for a password?
<cobalt6700> the realtek and the marvel
<cobalt6700> *marvell
<jrib> Cosmo-san: use ssh keys
<kg87> Anyone play Stepmania (key issues)
<Cosmo-san> jrib: put it in a key file?  confused on how to do that, sorry.
<bugaloo> cobalt6700, I cant remeber if i asked you before... is this a laptop?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Gnome has stopped seeing any of my windows shares...  whats going onhere...
<cobalt6700> yup
<jrib> Cosmo-san: gogole "ssh keys".  Ask me if you're still stuck
<bugaloo> hm
<cobalt6700> advent 7105
<kg87> im having problems with "pressing 4 keys" at once (gaming related)
<flithm1> hey everyone... does anyone know if there's a pdf editor / annotator available in Ubuntu's repos anywhere?
<cobalt6700> just cant find any linux drivers 4 it
<kg87> im having problems with "pressing 4 keys" at once (gaming related)
<LjL> !info xournal | flithm1
<ubottu> xournal (source: xournal): GTK+ Application for note taking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2.1-0.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 285 kB, installed size 892 kB
<dubi> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 748 kB, installed size 2832 kB
<cheapstyle> hello everyone
<cheapstyle> does anyone know a good howto for squid and clamav?
<jjproctor> bugaloo
<Caesi> hullo me again, how do I properly unrar in the terminal?
<heyder> hello everyone
<Caesi> unrar xvf bla.rar path? e.g.?
<bugaloo> jjhome, yes?
<bugaloo> ops
<bugaloo> jjproctor, yes?
<LjL> Caesi: unrar doesn't take the "xvf" parameters
<jrib> Caesi: unrar x file.rar
<bugaloo> jjproctor, are you trying an avi file?
<LjL> Caesi: why don't you look at "man unrar"?
<Caesi> I did
<Caesi> but seemingly didn't understand :D
<LjL> Caesi: ok, then what he said above
<Caesi> ah x
<Caesi> thanks
<Caesi> !!
<jjproctor> well anyways in installed the ati from the snyaptic and it still flashes
<bugaloo> jjproctor, are you using compiz or beryl?
<gnari> hello. i want to install ubuntu server and use software raid 1 for / . is that possible?
<jjproctor> what ever comes deflt on ubuntu 8.10
<sunil> jrib: hi jrib. you still about ?
<jrib> sunil: what's up?
<jjproctor> i think GNOME
<sunil> thanks for intro'ing me nsswitch. I'd never heard of it before.
<sliverchair> why can't I login to CISCO network academy? Firefox, tried Epiphany also. But firefox in windows can
<bugaloo> jjproctor, any 3d effects on desktop?
<jjproctor> yea i have full effect
<jjproctor> is that bad?
<sunil> Alas, my problem persists. Maybe I'm doing something wrong with my nsswitch.conf
<bugaloo> jjproctor, you can try disable the 3D effects just for trying
<jjproctor> ok
<jrib> sunil: your nsswitch.conf was fine
<sunil> hm
<bugaloo> on my laptop, some apps like googleearth flashs when using desktop effects
<JMS32> I must login as root for @badblock@ in console or not?
<sunil> jrib: any suggestions for my step ?
<jjproctor> w00t no more flashys i guess my video card cant handle full animation right?
<dark-a> hey guys need some advise / help. I'm trying to create bash scirpt to run my zimbra backups the scripts contains the use of sudo -u command, if I create the cronjob under /etc/cron.d/ would that run it ok under root user woudl sudo -u still be usuable but the scirpt and am I placing the cron job int eh right place do I maybe loging as root then add the job to crontab -e as root.. please advise me
<bugaloo> jjproctor, maybe you video card or the driver for it
<jrib> sunil: did you check your apache logs for what the comment on the forums described?
<LjL> jjproctor: not necessarily, but OpenGL programs, afaik, don't deal very well with an OpenGL-based (Compiz) desktop
<sipior> sliverchair: might be they are expecting to see "windows" somewhere in the user agent string of your browser?
<bugaloo> jjproctor, in my case, I choose my apps working fine :)  so I disabled the desktop effects
<jjproctor> ok well i can do with out extras i have one more prob as soon as i try to restart my machine it hangs at the shut down ubuntu screen
<sliverchair> sipior: yeah was thinking that too, but hmmm, CISCO?
<dark-a> anyone ?
<sipior> sliverchair: i agree, it would be bad manners. easy enough to test, there are a few extensions available to change the string easily.
<bugaloo> jjproctor, where it hangs?
<sunil> jrib: sorry, but could you give me that link again? I've been looking at the nsswitch docs and I've rebooted a couple of times. I didn't get to checking the apache logs
<jjproctor> u know the screen where its like the boot screnn but its the opisit the ubuntu bar gos backwords
<bugaloo> dark-a, I'm not sure if I understand what you want to know
<jrib> sunil: http://64.233.169.132/search?q=cache:BIHYEyZVBfAJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D562716+intrepid+ubuntu+ignored+/etc/hosts&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<sunil> thanks
<LjL> dark-a: the use of punctuation would make your question more readable... anyway, *assuming* i read it correctly, "sudo -u" will work fine while under root, under a standard Ubuntu sudoers configuration
<bugaloo> jjproctor, there is a way to see what is happening "back" that screen
<sliverchair> sipior: web developer?
<dark-a> LjL, where do place my cronjob under the root crontab -e or do i create a file under /etc/cron.d
<jjproctor> i dount understand what u want
<jjproctor> ?
<dark-a> how do I make sure it will execute..
<sipior> sliverchair: i am not, no.
<LjL> dark-a: it will execute in both cases, for that matter you can also just place it in /etc/crontab
<jaymz> anyone have links on how to get a webcam working on ubuntu? i tried searching the forums, but they seem to be down
<sliverchair> sipior: no I meant, the add-on for firefox
<jjproctor> allso it hangs on sleep
<LjL> dark-a: it's more a matter of elegance than anything else. if it's something that the *root user* needs, then use "crontab -e" from root, if it's something that the *system* needs, then use /etc
<sipior> sliverchair: i was thinking of "user agent switcher", but there are many options for this.
<dark-a> the thing I do not understand is I have placed the job in crontab -e under root before and it would not execute.. 1 3 * * * /usr/bin/backup
<ndlovu> any idea why sometimes videos appear, um, blurry/fuzzy/over-lumious (for lack of better adjectives), and other times they show fine? I would be tempted to blame compiz, but I've switched to metacity with the compiz fusion icon.
<mikevankuik> how do I specifie the FAT filesystem my external disk had when I want to mount it
<mikevankuik> ?
<__phru> hi how do i change my virtual console resolution size
<sunil> is the ubuntu forums site down at the mo?
<__phru> mount -t vfat
<jaymz> sunil: i can't get to it
<__phru> mount -t vfat urhaddisk mountpoint
<Hikefu> sunil, I believe that it is
<jasper_> how can i use the theme ive downloaded? or where can find the folder that contains themes
<Hikefu> unpackage it and then move  to /usr/share/themes/
<jasper_> .cgwdtheme <--- file extension for the theme
<dark-a> LjL, the thing I do not understand is I have placed the job in crontab -e under root before and it would not execute.. 1 3 * * * /usr/bin/backup
<linus> Hi everyone,I'm new .........
<dark-a> LjL, any ideas why that could be ?
<MadChopr> i'm running ubuntu 8.04;    i'm  wondering if the USB Human Interface   Devices (usbhid or hid) component  is built and loaded as a module or   built as a static  "compiled-in" module while building the kernel?
<apelW> hey. how do I disable proxy for a specific vhost in apache? has anyone ever done that here?
<LjL> dark-a: is /usr/bin/backup set executable?
<dark-a> LjL, yea it has
<Hikefu> jasper, i think that kind of theme needs to be install using the emerald-theme-manager
<PassionFRUI7E> Hey guys I got a problem.  I installed some cursors, and most of them are working, but it never overwrites the default desktop cursor.  When I;m in firefox etc, it seems to work.  Any way to do this more manually?
<pamp> hi did someone worjk with audio on amsn 0.98 ?
<Hikefu> jasper_, you need to install emerald and then run that, then use the import feature to install it
<PassionFRUI7E> Any way to individually pick cursors?
<dark-a> LjL, i also put up a output command.. would that effect it..  3 1 * * * /usr/bin/backup > ~/backuplog/bk-`date  +"%d-%m-%y"`
<sunil> jrib: I don't think that trinsans solution will match mine. His problem was that his web server was never running. Mine is.
<PassionFRUI7E> Cursors reside in ~/.icons.
<jrib> sunil: what does traceroute faustina do?
<FFEMTcJ> im trying to do an rsync but im getting an error.. google wasnt much help for me.. Can anyone help me with this error? rsync error: unexplained error (code 130) at rsync.c(271) [sender=2.6.9]
<joaospinto> what subtitle editor do you recommend using?
<heyder> someone certificate (Ubuntu Certified Professional)?
<viraptor> I've got a system where some process goes crazy once in a while - load goes up to 8, or so - but the main process on ps goes only up to 10% cpu - how can I find the cause of that load?
<sunil> jrib: gives a two-line output:
<sunil> traceroute to faustina (127.168.1.81), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets 1  faustina (127.168.1.81)  0.033 ms  0.009 ms  0.007 ms
<LjL> dark-a: it shouldn't
<LjL> dark-a: but, is it actually 1am...?
<dark-a> not its set for 3 am
<jrib> sunil: so it looks like it's just firefox then?
<sunil> no - GET returns a page from faustina.com
<blip-> hi, can someone please post for me the default menu.lst for an ubuntu 8.04 install  ?   i want to know what the boot flags are since i've gotten things messed up
<sunil> so GET seems to ignore the hosts file as well
<joaospinto> can you help me? need to sync some subtitles
<jrib> sunil: right
<jrib> sunil: try telnet
<steveccc> is there a way to install or convert so i can install a rpm on ubuntu
<sunil> my network has gone all twilight zone.
<sunil> Trying 127.168.1.81...
<sunil> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<jasper_> is emerald free to download?
<jrib> sunil: what are you serving again?
<sunil> jrib: at least telnet tries the correct ip
<JMS32> what differnce with su and sudo?
<DIFH-iceroot> JMS32: sudo is for one command, su is for "getting root all the time" see also man su and man sudo
<jrib> JMS32: su is to switch users, sudo is to run a command as super-user
<sunil> well, faustina hosts my local development web server. As well as offering SSH to the internal network
<jasper_> where to download emerald theme manager?
<DIFH-iceroot> jasper_: apt-get i think
<jrib> sunil: so you expect to get a web page right?  telnet faustina 80    does what?
<dark-a> LjL, its set for 3am
<LjL> dark-a: no, it isn't. 3 is the minute, 1 is the hour
<sunil> Yes. I expect to get one the default vhost.
<Hikefu> jasper_, sudo apt-get install emerald
<grub_booter> hi - am running intrepid here and quite often getting problems with pulseaudio and alsa - the only fix i've found so far involves a reboot, but does anyone know of a less obtrusive solution? basically, i get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" when trying to restart pulseaudio
<dark-a> LjL, in the crontab isnt the order m h  dom mon dow
<Hikefu> jasper_, then run emerald-theme-manager from the command line or look for it in the gnome menu
<sunil> jrib: telnet just hangs when trying to connect
<sunil> jrib: no! ...
<sunil> Telnet does something wierd!...
<LjL> dark-a: yes. "m h" as in "minute hour". you wrote "3 1", so 3 would be the minute, and 1 the hour.
<danub> hey all, what is the package that allows me to download themes and desktops and stuff? it was like art manager or something back in ubuntu7.4
<jrib> sunil: eh?
<YukiLEE> sudo cat /dev/input/mice , then move the mouse, but there is nothing. why?
<sunil> I'll paste...
<LjL> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dark-a> LjL, yea sorry its acutly set as 1 3 in my crontab
<dark-a> LjL, typo
<sunil> http://pastebin.com/m20b36dfc
<jasper_> BTW im using xubuntu
<kanhiya78> hello everybody , will anybody tell me how to run a program using k develop
<sunil> jrib: telnet claims to connect to 192..168.1.81
<LjL> sunil: it's not weird
<chrisinajar> kanhiya78: shift+F9
<sunil> but, it has actually connected to the localhost
<sunil> no ?
<kanhiya78> it is a simple program to find out sum of two numbers
<LjL> sunil: well yes, the address is weird
<Hikefu> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<kanhiya78> chrisinajar: ok thank u
<sunil> LjL: it sure is
<sunil> LjL: it's completely wierding me out
<Faust-C> how do you reactivate bluetooth w/o restarting
<dark-a> LjL, have a look at the actual script see if anything is wrong there
<dark-a> http://pastebin.com/df57d160
<danub> anyone know what the package name is for the application that allows for downloading and installing themes from a kde website?
<sunil> LjL: that address belongs to the webserver, but the result from the GET is actually returning a result from my localhost
<kanhiya78> chrisinajar: it is not working
<sunil> LjL: _that_ is highly wierd
<LjL> dark-a: there shouldn't be a newline after "sudo -u zimbra zmcontrol -v >", i believe
<chrisinajar> kanhiya78: what's it say? your code probably has bugs in it.
<Faust-C> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mattgyver83> why is it that everytime i fetch my email from evolution it does not download all of it from the server, i have to fetch like 3 times before im finally current.  Is there a max setting somewhere?
<jrib> sunil: your /etc/hosts has 127.168.1.81, that's correct?  You don't mean 192 there?
<chrisinajar> 127 :|
<sunil> jrib: gah!
<kanhiya78> chrisinajar: give me step by step guide i am new to linux and very new to programming
<sunil> jrib: I stab my eyes!
<kanhiya78> chrisinajar: what should be file name extension
<runpain2> unbeliveable i am running Ubuntu CE on an old hp omnibook 4150
<chrisinajar> kanhiya78: step 1: open kdevelop, step 2: open a project, or start a new one, step 3: write your code (there are awesome tutorials out there to teach you basic syntax), step 4: compile (F8) step 5: Run the program
<dark-a> LjL,  sorry its the way pasted I editited with nano
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone advise if I have a resolvable problem plse? When I Google an adsl speed test I click on a page and have several options. When I click the first I am told Not Found , The requested URL XXX was not found on this server. Do I have to reconfigure something????
<chrisinajar> kanhiya78: there aren't filename extentions for binaries in linux.
<runpain2> with wireless pcmcia card
<sunil> jrib: thank you
<LjL> dark-a, i don't know, try just using /etc/crontab
<sunil> jrib: I knew I was doing something dumb.
<chrisinajar> kanhiya78: it'll be like... /path/to/your/project/bin/projectname
<danub> DavidCanarias: unless you own the webserver hosting whatever link you clicked, not likely anything you can do about it
<dark-a> LjL, is there a way of checking if cron at least tryed to execute it..
<notplus_M> How would I go about getting the java plugin for 64 bit Opera?
<LjL> dark-a: should be in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages
<dark-a> LjL, is there a log file somthere
<jack__> hey
<jack__> idk
<jack__> u homo
<jack__> jack me off
<DavidCanarias> danub: So where would the problem be coming from, any ideas?
<jrib> LjL: forget something?
<chrisinajar> kanhiya78: if you're used to windows, nothing will make sense at first... then you'll have more and more "aha!" moments, seeing how logical everything in linux is... eventually you realize how much windows totally doesn't make any sense at all :-P
<chrisinajar> That's generally the learning curve...
<bahadunn> has anyone seen constant disk activity during idle when the monitor is off in 8.10?
<LjL> jrib: my client did. i'm innocent :<
<danub> DavidCanarias: yeah, the server your trying to go to doesn't have the page your looking for anymore
<jasper_> bb back to vista
<waterloo> Hello, is there a workaround for installing nvidia-glx 71 series driver in 8.10?
<jasper_> LOL
<Mythril> what is with vlc showing the color channels at different positions in some videos?
<danub> if you can browse google, yahoo, aol, msn, etc... its not your problem or can do anything about
<DavidCanarias> danub: Ah ok thanks. I am trying to do an adsl speed check. Do you a good web site to do this for me?
<jasper_> wheew alas all updates downloaded
<dark-a> LjL, lol.. I should have looked at it straight away.. it says that rdiff-backup which is the original app that I used instead of cp -Rp needs password.. to execute..
<jasper_> took me several hours
<danub> i believe there is a site called bandwidthspeedtest.com or something similiar
<waterloo> is there a workaround for installing nvidia-glx 71 series driver in 8.10?
<danub> thats the one i always use when i need to conduct a quick speed test
<dorgan> hello everyone
<jasper_> clear
<xxploit> waterloo: download it from nvidia's site and install it?
<kanhiya78> chrisinajar: i write and saved the program and press f8 to compile it but nothing happens
<danub> there is also another site called dslreports.com that has a speedtest too that i have used before DavidCanarias
<dorgan> so i am using exim to relay everything through gmail, most of the time it works...lately I started having issues when its sending cron output
<chrisinajar> kanhiya78: once it's compiled, if there were no errors, then there is now a binary in the folder you're working out of...
<chrisinajar> kanhiya78: run that
<DavidCanarias> danub. Very kind of you and thks for yr help.
<dorgan> wants to send as root@domain and gmail doesnt like that
<dorgan> how do i change who root sends as
<waterloo> xxploit, but the Release Notes say that the 8.10 xorg.conf is not compatible with legacy drivers
<xxploit> waterloo: is there a reason you want to install such an old driver?
<kanhiya78> chrisinajar: i press shift+f9 and nothing happened again
<danub> NP DavidCanarias
<waterloo> xxploit, yea...coz i got an old geforce 2 card
<chrisinajar> kanhiya78: then you're code doesn't work, there are some awesome online tutorials on how to program, check them out.
<dorgan> i am also seeing this in the logs: "A TLS packet with an unexpected length was received."
<karooga> hi is anyone here still running gutsy?  I'm having problems upgrading  hplip-data.
<InHisName1> When one app fades to grey, what does that mean?
<dorgan> anyone have an ideas on how to fix this?
<jrib> sunil: no problem
<kanhiya78> chrisinajar: are you able to give me a link please
<xxploit> waterloo: I think unless something changed, once you install the driver it will complain about something which I forget and will not load X. But if you start X with the --ignore option(maybe its ABI I dont remember anymore) it mite then work. I think that is what used to be the problem with xorg 7.4 and the older nvidia drivers.
<yowshi2> why is it locked or not my panel icons keep moving around every few reboots
<Dj_Deux> hi
<MadChopr> how do i find out what xorg version i'm running?
<chrisinajar> kanhiya78: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=C%2B%2B+Tutorials
<Dj_Deux> this is italian irc?
<grub_booter> sorry for repost (just figured it'd save retyping after i reboot :-)) - am running intrepid here and quite often getting problems with pulseaudio and alsa - the only fix i've found so far involves a reboot, but does anyone know of a less obtrusive solution? basically, i get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" when trying to restart pulseaudio
<Pici> !it | Dj_Deux
<ubottu> Dj_Deux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<chrisinajar> :-P
<irpapabear> helloo all
<kanhiya78> chrisinajar: ok thank u
<irpapabear> need lil bit of help with totem
<xxploit> grub_booter: just Id just remove pulseaudio
<dorgan> anyone??
<blip-> hi, is anyone here using ubuntu 8.04 ?
<franko> yes
<irpapabear> 8.10 here
<grub_booter> xxploit: fair enough :-) - thanks :-)
<blip-> franko: could you please tell me what the boot flags are in your /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<franko> ok moment
<blip-> the boot flags for ubuntu 8.04 that is... because i'm trying to restore a system.   thanks
<sidewalk> how do i configure gnome-terminal to use the fone called fixed (the one that is default in xterm) ?
<dorgan> ???????
<franko> blip: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-generic root=UUID=5333f06e-a63d-4f9d-b7b1-8c9f7c2991ec ro quiet splash
<blip-> thanks franko :)
<irpapabear> totem issue here. could not open location. you might not have permission to open file??? help
<franko> :)
<InHisName1> blip:  I run 8.04 this one is   -> ro quieet splash
<franko> yes
<InHisName1> blip I assume those are the flags you were asking about?
<dorgan> wow no response what so ever
<slayton> Does anybody know how to use a dc1394 camera without being root
<franko> which question?
<dorgan> so i am using exim to relay everything through gmail, most of the time it works...lately I started having issues when its sending cron output
<dorgan> wants to send as root@domain and gmail doesnt like that
<dorgan> ow do i change who root sends as
<dorgan> *how
<unop> dorgan, you'll need to configure your MUA (user agent i.e. evolution, sendmail, etc) to use the right email address
<ikonia> dorgan is domain valud ?
<ikonia> valuid
<ikonia> ugh, valid even
<irpapabear> passes ikonai a copy of typing touter
<unop> dorgan, exim is just an MTA (transfer agent) - it sends email on behalf of other programs
<unop> irpapabear, nice typing irpapabear :)
<InHisName1> When one app fades to grey, what does that mean?
<LjL> InHisName1: it's hung
<irpapabear> <~~~ is the typo master
<apo> Hey, I'm looking into buying a new wifi card for my eee pc. Any ideas what I should get?
<dorgan> ok then how do i tell cron what user to send as and the credentials to use
<irpapabear> intel wifi
<MaT-dg> InHisName1: that it doesn't respond anymore
<InHisName1> LjL  is there methods to UNhang something?  Like send message via ps  or ??
<LjL> !offtopic | apo
<ubottu> apo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SOURdiesel> i was unable to unmount my external hard drive.  then after i unplug the usb connection.  i get an icon on my panle for laptop suspend/hibernate.  why did that happen?
<apo> LjL: This is also "What wifi cards are properly supported by ubuntu" =P
<SOURdiesel> *panel
<LjL> InHisName1, not really... if it's broken it's broken. you could try to send it signal 1 perhaps, kill -1 processid, but that would hardly succeed
<LjL> !hardware > apo    (apo, see the private message from ubottu)
<irpapabear> Ljl pic card?
<nicolah> Guys I'd like to buy some new hardware, but I can't find a website that will tell me how much the latest motherboards are ubuntu-friendly
<nicolah> any hint ?
<LjL> irpapabear: hm?
<irpapabear> LiL is this a desktop or a laptop
<LjL> nicolah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboards
<LjL> irpapabear, *what*?
<nicolah> thanks LjL
<bimsadmin> Hi, I installed a JKVM switch and for some reason I need to set my monitor to 60hz.... my ubuntu isntallation only offers me 75hz... and my xorg.conf file is rather empty so I'm not sure how to figure this out... need help
<irpapabear> LiL is your system a laptop or desktop
<SOURdiesel> i was unable to unmount my external hard drive.  then after i unplug the usb connection.  i get an icon on my panel for laptop suspend/hibernate.  why did that happen?
<LjL> irpapabear: how is that relevant to anything?
<amortvigil> how can i make a dvd (or more) wich has an ubuntu base system + a few progrmas i usally install after installing the base system??
<slayton> what is udev? Do I control it when I goto System-->Admin-->Users and Groups?
<irpapabear> ummm chipsets?
<LjL> irpapabear, are you sure you've got the right person? i haven't asked any question.
<erUSUL> slayton: no, you do not control it there
<irpapabear> LiL did you not ask about what wifi cards work in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> slayton: udev whatch for kernel device events and creates and sets up the divece files for them in /dev/
<LjL> irpapabear, no, i didn't. apo did, and he needs one for an EeePc.
<slayton> erUSUL, how would I use udev to set the group on a device whenever its plugged in?
<irpapabear> oh my bad...sorry
<erUSUL> slayton: when you plug your web cam it gets the vent and creates /dev/video0 or wfor example
<goodmami> are stardict and pcmanx included on a fresh intrepid install?
<erUSUL> slayton: you have to tweak or create a udev rule for the device
<erUSUL> slayton: /etc/udev/rules.d/*
<irpapabear> totem issue here. could not open location. you might not have permission to open file??? help
<SOURdiesel> i was unable to unmount my external hard drive.  then after i unplug the usb connection.  i get an icon on my panel for laptop suspend/hibernate.  i'm on a desktop.  why did that happen?
<slayton> erUSUL, what file would I edit for a dc1394 camera?
<erUSUL> slayton: it is a webcam? or photo?
<slayton> its an IIDC camera
<slayton> but i guess its closer to a webcam
<erUSUL> slayton: maybe you just needs to add yourself to the "video" group ?? tht seems like a cleaner solution
<wers> how do I adjust the scroll part of my synaptic touch pad? :)
<slayton> erUSUL, so I  created a video group, added myself to the video group, then did chmgrp video /dev/*1394
<slayton> but that didn't work so I thought I'd try udev
<erUSUL> slayton: oops it is firewire...
<slayton> yes its firewire
<taec> I've got an Ubuntu installation that's dropping me into a busybox initramfs shell. It throws an error about /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root not existing (which is the root= argument passed in), but if I wait and type root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root and type exit, the system boots up normally
<goodmami> just today I noticed that two new programs (stardict and pcmanx-gtk) were installed, but I did not install them. I wonder if they are part of the default intrepid install, or what. does anybody know?
<erUSUL> slayton: the video group is already created on the system. and as i can read on /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<erUSUL> slayton: udev already assings firewire devs to video group (or disk group if it is firewire hard disk)
<onats> help, i'm getting grub error 2
<slayton> ok so if I add myself to both video and disk I should be able to use the camera?
<SOURdiesel> i was unable to unmount my external hard drive.  then after i unplug the usb connection.  i get an icon on my panel for laptop suspend/hibernate.  i'm on a desktop.  why did that happen?
<BM-Solid> guys! how can I get manuals of system calls?
<LjL> BM-Solid: "man syscalls"
<BM-Solid> how to install it?
<LjL> BM-Solid: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<sariel> somebody here?
<LjL> sariel: no
<BM-Solid> thanks
<sariel> today i am feel not good
<sariel> i do not good at english ,beacuse i am chinese
<LjL> !cn | sariel
<ubottu> sariel: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sariel> yes
<slayton> erUSUL, so I rebooted and the devices are owned by video and disk, but when I use Users and Groups to add myself to the disk group it isn't there... should I create the group disk?
<erUSUL> slayton: sudo adduser $USER disk
<SOURdiesel> i was unable to unmount my external hard drive.  then after i unplug the usb connection.  i get an icon on my panel for laptop suspend/hibernate.  i'm on a desktop.  why did that happen?
<SOURdiesel> is it an OS issue or a HD issue?
<sariel> i like ubuntu ,loool
<slayton> erUSUL, if I create a video group in Users and Groups should I delete it?
<erUSUL> slayton: one already exist by default so yes
<erUSUL> slayton: grep video /etc/group
<erUSUL> slayton: do you have two of them ??
<bouma2> has anyone used the new nvidia video accel under linux .. like with mplayer? under ubuntu ??
<slayton> erUSUL, no there is only one
<erUSUL> slayton: then; leave things as is
<blip-> hi all,  what does the "ro" boot flag do when booting ubuntu ?  is it readonly ?  why do we want read only ?
<slayton> erUSUL, thanks for your help... but things aren't working.... I'm getting really frustrated. I've added myself to the following groups: root, disk, video, and I'm still getting the "Failed to get device" error
<mabus> slayton: is video group 44?
<stubborn> I have a weird problem with nvidia.
<slayton> mabus, grep video /etc/group    video:x:1003:slayton,jonas,fabian,root
<kozlojak> when i copy large amounts of data(10-15gb) from one hdd to another my system becomes very non responsive firefox will freez for 10 sec's every 2-3sec etc. is there anyway to fix this or is it just the way it is?
<TuxMan> ddddd
<slayton> mabus, i dunno?
<semtido> hi
<mabus> slayton: hmm, no it isnt. 1000+ are usually user added groups, I wonder if it would matter.
<semtido> anyone knows how can i compile c++ in ubuntu?
<sobersabre> hi. I am trying to use nvidia.com drivers on ubuntu 8.04
<slayton> gcc
<LjL> !compile > semtido    (semtido, see the private message from ubottu)
<mabus> slayton: at any rate, you should be in group 'admin', which is gid 119 on my ubuntu install
<semtido> but please
<sobersabre> inside Xorg.0.log I have an error line:
<semtido> without looking at the console
<semtido> code blocks simply wont work
<slayton> mabus, I'm already in admin
<semtido> i want something like devc++ for windows
<semtido> click a button and its done
<sobersabre> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<LjL> !code | semtido
<ubottu> semtido: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<slayton> The problem is i'm trying to run a python program that needs to access the firewire camera and the session debus.. but when I run as root I connect to a different bus
<semtido> yes, but they dont work
<semtido> !
<sobersabre> What does it mean "compatible "?
<slayton> dbus
<mabus> LjL: thats not very helpful at all..
<LjL> semtido: none of them?!
<sobersabre> I did compile the drivers, and they didn't report any problems.
<LjL> mabus: why?
<semtido> gedit doesnt compile as far as i know:S
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<LjL> semtido: it can. anyway, i'd try anjuta first.
<mabus> LjL: tons of examples he'd easily find in google with no insight as to what he would want
<ardaking> ciao ragazzi
<semtido> i tried that
<semtido> but i will try again.
<semtido> just a momento
<LjL> !it | ardaking
<ubottu> ardaking: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<LjL> mabus: where did i make any examples?
<ardaking> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<SOURdiesel> i was unable to unmount my external hard drive.  then after i unplug the usb connection.  i get an icon on my panel for laptop suspend/hibernate.  i'm on a desktop.  why did that happen?
<byonix> hi, i want to receive file transfers in xchat gome, but when someone send me the file i want, file transfer windows showed only 0%
<byonix> how to resolve it?
<Zzeiss> SOURdiesel: Unknown.  But, if your dismounts aren't happening, try a "lsof | grep <yourmountpoint> " to see what file might be held open.
<Zzeiss> SOURdiesel: That might well give you a hint as to what's really happening.
<ActionParsnip> byonix: http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html
<semtido> ajunta
<semtido> doesnt have
<semtido> a compile button
<dorgan> ok lets try this again
<LjL> !enter
<byonix> ActionParsnip: i'll try it
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dorgan> i am using exim4 as my MTA
<ActionParsnip> semtido: you compile from terminal
<Bruuninho> hello
<SOURdiesel> Zzeiss: thanks.
<semtido> no i dont.
<semtido> i have no interest in terminal
<semtido> i want a replacement
<semtido> for devc++ or visual studio
<ActionParsnip> semtido: afaik, thats the only way
<dorgan> is there a way to tell the system when i issue the command "mail test@domain.com"  and send the message to change the from header?
<ActionParsnip> semtido: eclipse
<semtido> ok...
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<viraptor> what can I do with a usb device that is detected every 10th (or so) try? it's a 3G dongle - doesn't even show up in lsusb
<jerbear> i want to take a look at a bug that i'm experiencing. can someone help me understand the workflow of how i would get a package's source, and rebuild it into a deb when i'm done?
<semtido> but it wont work.
<semtido> code blocks doesnt work.
<semtido> ajunta is just a text editor :S
<LjL> semtido, anjuta *has* a compile button, obviously, since it's an IDE
<semtido> ok
<ActionParsnip> jerbear: http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Building-deb-package-from-source
<semtido> i found that
<semtido> very hidden
<semtido> but anyway
<jerbear> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dorgan> ANYONE??
<semtido> i cliked it
<ActionParsnip> dorgan: wassup
<semtido> it did nothing
<ActionParsnip> dorgan: and kill caps
<dorgan> is there a way to tell the system when i issue the command "mail test@domain.com"  and send the message to change the from header?
<ActionParsnip> semtido: the cli is far easier
<LjL> !enter | semtido
<ubottu> semtido: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ackbahr> Hi guys! I lost USB storage automount when I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 ..... Can someone help me?
<runpain2> hey unbeliveable i am running Ubuntu CE on an old hp omnibook 4150 and a wireless pcmcia card
<ActionParsnip> dorgan: i know you can telnet to port 25 to send emails from spoof addresses, but not in an app, does mail have a config file you can specify "default header" or something
<semtido> ok, marginally better. now it gave an error compiling
<lucax> cant use wlan, its an intel wireless, what do i have to install?
<dorgan> i dont know thats what my question is
<tyrchyus> hi!!!! I' have a question. Why had introduced firesoght in amsn?
<ActionParsnip> lucax: is it internal or external?
<tyrchyus> *firesight
<semtido> hmm
<semtido> it compiled
<semtido> and it doesnt run
<ActionParsnip> lucax: lspci will show you what you have, you can websearch from there
<ActionParsnip> dorgan: man mail
<LjL> !entert | semtido
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about entert
<LjL> !enter | semtido
<ubottu> semtido: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lucax> ActionParsnip, its internal intel wireless
<slayton> mabus, erUSUL, it WORKS THANKS!
<johan_> Is there a smart way to export your profile and then import? (xfce-settings)
<ActionParsnip> dorgan: check ~/.mailrc
<erUSUL> slayton: no problem
<nibsa1242b> I can't unmount something it says an application is using the drive. Is there a way to find out which ap?
<ActionParsnip> lucax: then lspci will say what it is
<johan_> or just copy ~/.config/xfce?
<ActionParsnip> lucax: you can then websearch for a solution using that info
<santor> after upgrading ot 8.10 from 8.04 my network connections thing stopped working
<dorgan> ActionParsnip: ~/.mailrc is empty
<ActionParsnip> ~/.mailrc
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<santor> thats not to bad for wired networking cause i jsut alwasy use dhcp and when i don't i just use ifconfig to set the static address temporarily
<ActionParsnip> dorgan: man mail has some stuff about it, i dnt use it myself (thunderbird here)
<LjL> nibsa1242b: lsof | grep drivename
<nibsa1242b> LjL tnx
<santor> but i dont' know how to do wireless fromt he commandline so i need to get the network connections thingy working again
<dorgan> ActionParsnip: Thats about using the mail command
<johan_> I knew that I before had a application on my desktop that displayed information about the system, but I can't remeber the name of it. It used .cfg/.conf-files
<johan_> Anyone know which I'm talking about?
<Joelio> hey guys, is anyone else getting a stange issue with firefox losing it's titlebar (8.10, amd64)
<Joelio> I can get it back by hitting F11 twice, but it's bugging me
<ActionParsnip> johan_: conky?
<sobersabre> I have nvidia problem with 177.82 driver, after
<sobersabre> the failure occurs after "Initializing built-in extension XEVIE"
<johan_> ActionParsnip: yupp, that's the one. Thanks dude ;)
<sobersabre> And I am getting:
<sobersabre> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<LjL> Joelio: yes, i've seen other people complaining about that - but that's about the only thing i know about the issue
<sobersabre> in the log.
<FloodBot3> sobersabre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joelio> LjL: At least I'm not alone :)
<santor> anyone know where to begin figuring out whats wrong with the connection manager thingy?
<ActionParsnip> santor: does it run?
<santor> ActionParsnip: well its little icon isnt' there, is there a command to run it attached to a console and see if it puts something ins stdout
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: you need to reinstall your driver. im guessing you just upgraded
<santor> ActionParsnip: yup, just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<ActionParsnip> santor: not sure, you could try installing wifi-radar
<ActionParsnip> santor: sudo iwlist scan
<santor> well i didnt' jsut do it, its been about a week, but its been broke since i upgraded
<ActionParsnip> santor: does that command show any wireless networks?
<tta> iwlist doesn't require sudo..
<ActionParsnip> tta: thought it did
<santor> i found 3 hotspots
<myeggo> hello
<myeggo> someone know how to block a mac address on a dhcp server?
<ActionParsnip> santor: ok so the device is working
<santor> but why is the whole connection manager gone, its not there to mess with wired networks either
<tta> ActionParsnip, no biggie ;) ppl just use sudo too much on commands thatdoesn't require them
<ActionParsnip> isnt it nm-applet or somethng
<ActionParsnip> !info nm-applet
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in intrepid
<santor> ** (nm-applet:13139): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<sudobash> do apache throttle bandwidth by default
<sudobash> ?
<sudobash> does*
<ActionParsnip> santor: where does the icon in the gnome menu point to?
<santor> where is it in the gnome menu?
<nickrud> santor, try killall nm-applet && nm-applet
<santor> its always in my system tray
<sudobash>  Apache/2.2.9 (Ubuntu)
<Pelo> I'm having problems with gtk themes,  any new one I try are all messed up, even those from the repos,  I made a new account to test it and they themes work perfectly it that new account,  which leaves me thinking it's a config file in /home,  anyone have any idea which one ? so I can just copy it over ?
<nickrud> santor, to edit it, right click the menu itself
<lucax> help! cant start wlan ifconfig iwconfig doesnt show it
 * Pelo waves to nickrud 
<ActionParsnip> santor: you could get a wired connection then sudo apt-get --reinstall  install nm-applet
<nickrud> good morning Pelo
<santor> if I kill it i can run it, but it doesn't show in the system tray
<ActionParsnip> lucax: did you install drivers for the device?
<jerbear> how do i restart network-manager?
<ActionParsnip> santor: how about gksudo networkmanager
<nickrud> santor, are you sure you have a system tray? try right clicking the top bar and adding notification area
<lucax> ActionParsnip, nope, it was working before i did an install of kernel -8 which was in the proposed updates, but ive uninstall it and went back to the other kernel and now wlan doesnt work
<Vallhalla81> !Gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<santor> nickrud: i tried that, nothign
<ActionParsnip> lucax: then you need the kernel module for your new kernel
<SpikeDrak> hello everyone, can anyone tell me how i would make my ubuntu server use more of its cpu according to top?
<ActionParsnip> SpikeDrak: renice apps that you want to give more cpu time
<lucax> ActionParsnip, whats the package name?
<nickrud> santor, do you the pidgin or xchat icon on the bar? (if you do, you have a system tray)
<SpikeDrak> ActionParsnip: what do you mean renice?
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) Ever since I upgraded to Intrepid on my wifi laptop, my nfs and cifs mount points in /etc/fstab don't get mounted at boot - I have to mount them manually using 'sudo mount -at cifs' or 'sudo mount -at nfs'. Has anybody any idea on how to take care of this?
<blendroid> is there any way to get my Logitech USB headset to work correctly?  Only certain applications ever recognize them and even then they don't usually work right
<ActionParsnip> lucax: it depends on what lspci says the wifi is, i doubt its a package too
<santor> nickrud: i have a pidgin icon and power management, but no network manager
<SpikeDrak> ActionParsnip: actually top always says i have 75% or more cpu idle but if i add up all the cp% in the list of processes for top its over 100
<ActionParsnip> SpikeDrak: the nice value is how much priority ranging from -20 (full steam ahead and negate everything else) or 20 (very little)
<kanhiya78> what about security of linux
<Pelo> santor, you can access the network stuff from the icon in > menu > sys> admin > network
<ActionParsnip> SpikeDrak: default is 0
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya78: in what sense
<nickrud> santor you could try restarting NetworkManager , or killing and restarting the panels. killall gnome-panel , it will restart automatically
<tta> atheros needs "linux-backports-modules-intrepid" and ath5k modprobed
<ActionParsnip> santor: id get a wired connection or add your install cd as a repo and install wifi-radar
<kanhiya78> about internet
<santor> ActionParsnip: i'm on wired right now
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya78: be specific
<ActionParsnip> santor: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<santor> ActionParsnip: i'm actually on the computer i'm having trouble with
<ActionParsnip> santor: you can then configure wireless with that
<Unggnu> hi all
<mattgyver83> how can i find out what port an application is trying to get data from?
<santor> ActionParsnip: alright, that works but why is network manager broke?
<Unggnu> If I want to transfer a harddisk with dd to another and the target hard disk is bigger, is it a problem?
<LjL> mattgyver83: netstat -p -n
<DRebellion> mattgyver83, netstat
<tta> mattgyver83, try using "netstat"
<viraptor> what can I do with a usb device that is detected every 10th (or so) try? it's a 3G dongle - doesn't even show up in lsusb?
<alonea> hey, do you guys have any info on this video card? I am not having problems with 3d support directly in the os, but with wine it crashes the system. Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ActionParsnip> santor: no idea, i use kde, but i kno of wifi-manager
<tta> viraptor, try using "sudo update-usbids"
<adac> does somone of you guys know how to start an x11vnc server session on a different display then 0?
<DRebellion> alonea, that's a wine issue, not an ubuntu one then.
<nickrud> viraptor, run   tail -f /var/log   in a terminal, then try plugging in the device. You should get some messages
<nickrud> viraptor, erm, /var/log/syslog that is
<DRebellion> alonea, you could try asking in #winehq
<alonea> DRebellion: I asked to see if anyone knew of drivers. and they don't know since its hardware issue.
<wild_oscar> hey! does anyone know about an issue in using a bluetooth headset on ubuntu: aplay: set_params:906: Channels count non available
<santor> tkx for the workaround, i can now use wifi on my laptop again
<user01> how to i add a security certificate?
<wild_oscar> when I try to aplay a sound on the headset
<user01> to=do
<DRebellion> alonea, well, if it's working properly under ubuntu, then the drivers should be fine.
<santor> user01: for a web server, for ssh logins, what?
<user01> im trying to run citrix server, it is https
<alonea> DRebellion: I don't even know what drivers are installed or if there are updated ones I can put on. I am used to installing everything manually.
<user01> citrix client i mean
<santor> user01: will a self signed cert work, it will throw errors but long as you don't give it to anyone its fine
<SOURdiesel> is there an app to check hard drive health?
<DRebellion> alonea, right. Ubuntu should ship with all the drivers you need - if they're not included, there's probably a reason. I wouldn't recommend meddling with the kernel yourself unless absolutely nessecary
<onats> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jerbear> if i've got a patch to an existing package (network-manager-pptp in this case), how would i go about putting the modified package on my ppa (i already have this setup)?
<user01> santor, its not giving me the option to do a self signed one
<user01> santor, it just says error
<DRebellion> jerbear, ask in #ubuntu-motu
<user01> user01, how do i self sign one?
<santor> user01: you create it on the server, will a self signed one work?
<user01> santor, im on a client
<santor> user01: i'm a bit confused can you take it from the top and tell me what exactly is going on
<alonea> DRebellion: but compiling the kernel from source is so much fun! ^_^ (no way do I want to do that now)
<user01> santor, ok my company has a citrix server, and i am trying to log into it on my laptop, and they cant help me because the only support windows
<DRebellion> alonea, well, technically you wouldn't have to recompile the kernel to add a driver, just compile the driver. ;)
<bahadunn> no one else sees constant disk activity during idle?
<nbeebo> hi when i have xcompmgr loaded and im watching vlc in fullscreen the place where my dock is is transparent.. fixable?
<bahadunn> hard drive light on solid?
<DRebellion> bahadunn, is this 24/7 ? Ubuntu tends to schedule indexing tasks when you're not using the computer.
<user01> user01, so i found the ubuntu documentation for installing citrix client app
<ActionParsnip> santor: glad yuo got it woking dude
<alonea> DRebellion: hmm...that would be a bit painful if things go wrong, but I don't know enough about whats going on
<bahadunn> DRebellion: no its when I get up and leave the computer for 10 minutes or so and the monitor is powered off by the computer
<lucax> ActionParsnip, in ifconfig i dont see wlan
<santor> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help, wifi-radar seems quite sweet
<user01> santor, and i have it installed, configured it fot the https site
<SOURdiesel> is there an app to check hard drive health? i think my external HD is screwy.
<ActionParsnip> lucax: what does lspci say you have/
<wers> how do you call the google widgets?
<DRebellion> bahadunn, there you go.
<bahadunn> DRebellion: then the disk light activity comes on constant until I move the mouse or do some activity on the computer
<user01> santor, but i get the certification error
<ActionParsnip> santor: yep, i think its better than the default thing
<santor> user01: i'm not familiar with the software, it sounds like a server issue
<bahadunn> DRebellion: I want it to stop
<DRebellion> bahadunn, right. So, it doesn't stop after a few minutes?
<bahadunn> DRebellion: my drive will not last long with that crap going on
<bahadunn> DRebellion: no
<user01> santor, they have juniper too
<lucax> ActionParsnip, 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<bahadunn> DRebellion: just stays on for hours and hours until I do some activity on the system like move the mouse or something
<user01> santor, i tried the java applet but it failed
<DRebellion> bahadunn, well, obviously you need to find out which process is causing the activity. You could probably ssh into the system without causing it to stop and check with `top'.
<bahadunn> DRebellion: yes okay I will try it
<user01> santor, let me get the error
<goodmami> Can anyone tell me why some applications have installed that I didn't install? I don't share this computer
<santor> user01: do you have a windows computer you can try to connect from, if that doesn't work then its probably a server issue, and then you can call the software manufacturer and they can support it
<DRebellion> goodmami, Ubuntu comes with a great many applications already installed. Is this what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> lucax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964521
<slayton> goodmami, b/c other applications depend on them
<user01> santor, the IT guy asked if i can import SSL from the control panel like in windows
<goodmami> slayton, is there a command I can run to see what depends on some package?
<ActionParsnip> goodmami: example, firefox needs xul-runner to work so will install it
<santor> user01: are you running the client in wine?
<user01> santor, nope, but i could install it
<DRebellion> goodmami, you can use `aptitude'
<raj> help is there anyone here who can help me?
<goodmami> and DRebellion, no this is after I installed ubuntu...
<DRebellion> goodmami, check the manpage for exact syntax
<ActionParsnip> !ask | raj
<ubottu> raj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<santor> user01: so there is a linux version they jsut dont' support it
<jtisme> anyone have experience using the linksys pcm200 cardbus ethernet card
<DRebellion> goodmami, right. These are gui apps? Or console packages? As slayton said, many apps depend on other packages.
<ActionParsnip> jtisme: what does lsusb say it is?
<user01> santor, yes . . . well my company doesnt support linux . . . maybe citrix does
<ActionParsnip> jtisme: te print in the case means less than nothing
<goodmami> DRebellion, they are gui apps, which is what worries me. I can understand some library being a dependency
<appye> I would like to know how ubuntu sets the gnome system tools menu to go under system>administration instead of applications>system ...  I can do it manually using alacarte or something, but how do I change the default location of new items that would normally go into applications>system?
<raj> help why is my resolution messed up? i cannot expand the panels for the whole screen.
<sudobash> citrix supports linux i believe
<sudobash> for thin clients
<ActionParsnip> user01: theres  acitrix client for linux
<jrib> goodmami: apt-cache rdepends PACKAGE
<goodmami> thank you jrib
<DRebellion> goodmami, hmm. I've never heard of that happening before...
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) Ever since I upgraded to Intrepid on my wifi laptop, my nfs and cifs mount points in /etc/fstab don't get mounted at boot - I have to mount them manually using 'sudo mount -at cifs' or 'sudo mount -at nfs'. Has anybody any idea on how to take care of this?
<ActionParsnip> raj: have you install video drivers?
<santor> user01: see if you can't get ahold of citrix to support there linux client, i don't know anything about hte client
<jtisme> ActionParsnip, actually i dont have one was looking to see if anyone has had problems with it in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> raj: and configured resolutions?
<raj> no my video drivers are working
<user01> ActionParsnip, i am using the citrix package from their site
<ActionParsnip> jtisme: yeah its apparently a bit weird in 8.10
<raj> its a laptop and i am using an external monitor
<sudobash> user01: maybe you could use VM
<raj> i can use the whole screen but cannot expand the panels
<santor> user01: is there a citrix package in the repository
<ActionParsnip> raj: then you will need to configure the display it kicks out
<jtisme> ActionParsnip, thanks
<stefano> ciao
<goodmami> it seems that it was added when I added language support
<user01> santor, i dont think so i downloaded the source and installed
<santor> sudobash: thats kind of ridiculous ot run a whole virtual machine for a program that is supposed to run natively
<goodmami> eg, I added support for inputting chinese in scim, and now I have stardict and a bbs client. is that normal?
<santor> user01: did you check the repositories?
<user01> santor, yes
<raj> resolution is 1440x900 but i disables the mirror tick
<sidewalk> how do i configure gnome-terminal to use the fone called fixed (the one that is default in xterm) ?
<goodmami> I don't recall this happening in hardy
<sudobash> oh i thought he was running a windows app
<santor> sudobash: no, i asked him if he was running a windows app in wine but he is running a linux app
<user01> i followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<raj> how do i configure the display?
<jrib> goodmami: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Recommended%20packages%20installed%20by%20default maybe
<goodmami> jrib, thanks for the link. that looks like what happened
<rrittenhouse> How hard would it be to make an ubuntu box that I can put in line with a switch+dsl modem to see what traffic is being sent through it. I'm trying to track a computer sending spam on a network.
<goodmami> jrib, this may be coincidental, but when I added the language support, the icon on the user switch applet changed to a status indicator (from power button thing)
<goodmami> jrib, I also ran an update today. do you think this is from the update?
<sudobash> rittenhouse use OpenBSD PacketFilter logging and tcpdump with a switch...
<jrib> goodmami: no idea, possibly
<sudobash> have two ethernets 1 external 1 internal and log with pf
<goodmami> hmm... ok, well I got half of my worries resolved
<raj> how do i configure my monitor? i am using an external monitor on a laptop and i cannot expand the panel
<D--> I must be partially dyslexic. sudobash's handle keeps looking like my name.
<appye> I would like to know how ubuntu sets the gnome system tools menu to go under system>administration instead of applications>system ...  I can do it manually using alacarte or something, but how do I change the default location of new items that would normally go into applications>system?
<goodmami> DRebellion, slayton, jrib: thanks for the help
<apeiron> raj, alt-f1 should open the menu.
<sudobash> rrittenhouse that is assuming you are admin and can do what ever you want on the network
<cens0red> hi. I seem to have made a mess of fstab somehow. Do I need a mount point on fstab for swap?
<rrittenhouse> sudobash, Haha I didn't think about it like that. Yes I am the admin
<raj> i know i opened the menu .. but i need to configure my display.
<user01> can i import security certificates?
<sudobash> i only thought about cause that is what i am doing
<sudobash> OpenBSD 4.4 is out now i think
<rrittenhouse> sudobash, I just wasn't sure what it would take to have the traffic forward from one interface to another so I could capture it. Maybe theres a livecd to do this?
<sudobash> i am still on 4.3
<erUSUL> cens0red: no; just use "none" as mount point
<erUSUL> !ot | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<user01> sudobash, im still on 4.0 i think
<cens0red> erta.
<cens0red> How do I re mount my partition table without rebooting?
<erUSUL> cens0red: i case of swap is "sudo swapon -a"
<apeiron> raj, Use the arrow keys to select the items in the menus you need. Start with Screen Resolution perhaps?
<sudobash> its not that hard and kinda fun cause you have to learn about the filesystem and how much to allocate to each part
<Na-Fiann> How do I change the workgroup for my windows share?
<erUSUL> cens0red: for the rest ·sudo mount -o remount -a"
<sudobash> and then PacketFilter is fun
<raj> I need to configure the monitor not resolution as i cannot expand the panels to the whole width .
<erUSUL> sudobash: user01 move openbsd chatter to offtopic or an openbsd chat room; please
<sudobash> sorry
<cens0red> erUSUL thanks. Didn't seem to re mount everything as written in fstab though.
<erUSUL> cens0red: any error msg?
<user01> erUSUL, my question is about SSL certificates in ubuntu
<cens0red> erUSUL I think I know what's going on. I accidentally made a second mount point in fstab for my primary partition. Now I can't unmount it, because mount says device is busy. duh
<user01> erUSUL, how do i download them?
<apeiron> raj, I'm not sure which menu option that is; point is you can get to any option with the keyboard. Unlike certain operating systems (/me glares at OSX)
<cens0red> brb
<erUSUL> user01: dunno sorry
<rrittenhouse> I want to use Ubuntu to make an inline packet "filter" so I can see what machine might be sending spam on my network. Any ideas? Can you at least point me in the right direction?
<erUSUL> rrittenhouse: maybe a machine with ntop installed and configured
<onats> !menu.lst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.lst
<onats> where is menu.lst located on ubuntu 8.10?
<wesolek> hey guys, I'm just trying to install automatix on xubuntu 8.10 i386, and that source www.getautomatix.com/apt no longer seem to exist
<rrittenhouse> erUSUL, I'm just not sure how to get the traffic to flow from one eth to the other
<n8tuser> rrittenhouse-> try installing dsniff and make your box the gateway
<rrittenhouse> hmm
<jrib> !automatix | wesolek
<ubottu> wesolek: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Na-Fiann> How do I change the workgroup for my windows share?
<jrib> wesolek: why would you want such a thing?
<erUSUL> rrittenhouse: well you can make your box the gateaway/router of the net
<erUSUL> !ics | rrittenhouse
<ubottu> rrittenhouse: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rrittenhouse> erUSUL, thx
<the_jaymz> anyone else in US having problems with 'aptitude update'?
<erUSUL> !automatix | wesolek
<ubottu> wesolek: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<blip-> ubuntu sounds suspiciously like Obama... what is the relation ?
<boss> 有说中文的么！？
<n8tuser> the_jaymz-> am not completing my upgrade of hplip  i dont know if that is related to it
<wesolek> jrib, last time I installed ubuntu it was a lot older version and people here told me to install automatix, so this is what I tried to install as soon as got it all up and running
<erUSUL> !cn | boss
<ubottu> boss: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wesolek> thanks erUSUL
<ddcneilf> Has anyone encountered the issue with 8.10 where the mouse clicks no longer register after interacting with flash (not all flash objects) in firefox?
<ddcneilf> and found a solution?
<user01> blip-, obama uses blackberry not ubuntu
<boss> thanks
<stem> obantu?
<Rainarrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<n8tuser> rrittenhouse-> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward this should do it
<rrittenhouse> n8tuser, thx
<mircmac> ddcneilf: I saw this the other day when I added the latest flash plugin to FireFox on Hardy ,,,sorry, can't offer a solution though
<blip-> Barrack Hussein Obamboo ?
<wesolek> ok, another silly thing, does anybody know what to get to make look my new xubuntu more like mac?
<drindt> how to move to the single user mode in ubuntu? iam confused normally the rl 2 is single ... but in ubuntu argh
<Ximal> hello all
<erUSUL> !runlevels | drindt
<ubottu> drindt: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Rainarrow> when is the scripts under /etc/acpi/start.d executed? before of after the ones under /etc/init.d?
<blip-> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> !ot | blip-
<Rainarrow> !runlevels
<ubottu> blip-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ddcneilf> mircmac: yeah, it only seems to happen when dealing with large flash objects.  (perhaps if they lose focus before finishing loading?)
<Rainarrow> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<apeiron> yay!
<erUSUL> !fishing | Rainarrow
<storm__> need help with ubuntu wireless
<ubottu> Rainarrow: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<apeiron> down with svsn init!
<apeiron> sysv, too
<drindt> erUSUL: so no single mode is available instead of booting the kernel with the "single" option?
 * apeiron can't type sysv somettimes
<storm__> after changing ssid in the router and in the config my network is not seen anymore by wireless card
<erUSUL> drindt: sudo telinit 1 ?? 1 is single user maintenance
<ikonia> drindt: or boot with the "single" argukent
<ikonia> argument
<apeiron> oooh, it uses D-BUS
<apeiron> Smart.
<mircmac> ddcneilf: don't know, I was trying to look a Youtube, it got real upset if I opened multiple vids in multiple tabs, machine basically hung
<erUSUL> storm__: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" does it appear on the scan
<erUSUL> ?
<ddcneilf> mircmac: are you using the adobe flash plugin?
<mircmac> ddcneilf: Yes
<wesolek> can anybody help? I can't connect from my other computer to my new xubuntu, it says: connection refused. It was fine before I changed to xubuntu (had suse11.0)
<ikonia> wesolek how are you trying to connec t
<wesolek> ikonia through putty
<ikonia> wesolek: have you get the sshd server running on your ubuntu machine ?
<wesolek> ikonia, not a clue.
<synchris> wesolek, ps xu -A |grep sshd
<Prabz> Hi, is there a way to upgrade gutsy to intrepid, without a live internet connection? I mean an offline installer type disk  that's available for download?
<ikonia> wesolek: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mib_vti2tj> Is it possible to install fsv in ubuntu?
<rgr> can someoeone recommend a usb wireless stick for Gutsy please.
<wesolek> wesolek   6269  0.0  0.0   1884   260 pts/1    R+   15:51   0:00 grep sshd; ikonia
<ikonia> Prabz: I think from 7.10 you have to go 8.04->8.10, not ->8.10
<SOURdiesel> when i check my external drive (NTFS) in gparted, there's a caution icon next to /dev/sde1
<synchris> so sshd is not running
<ikonia> wesolek: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<SOURdiesel> do i need to manage flags?
<wesolek> ikonia, done
<ikonia> wesolek: try now
<drindt> how to add a script to the default runlevel?
<Prabz> ikonia: ok, so how to do the same for hardy? any kindof offline installer disk , to upgrade without a live internet connection?
<wesolek> thanks a lot ikonia!!! it's working great :)
<ikonia> pauljw: you can use the alternative cd as an offlines installer
<SOURdiesel> when i check my external drive (NTFS) in gparted, there's a caution icon next to /dev/sde1.  should i manage flags?
<ikonia> SOURdiesel: run a chkdisk first, make suer it's not mounted also
<rgr> ok another approach - do UDB Wireless sticks work with Ubuntu at all? I cant find much positive spin on Google.
<rgr> s/UDB/USB
<SOURdiesel> ikonia:  how do i chkdisk?
<ikonia> SOURdiesel: boot into windows
<wesolek> also, I've created launchers on my desktop (I use a lot of terminal based connections to different computers) and none of them would run
<ikonia> rgr: some devices are supported
<raj> help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<ikonia> wesolek: look at what eh shortcut launchers are actuall launching
<SOURdiesel> ikonia: i have no idea what you mean but thanks.
<Still_Wandering> Ironic. I check the wiki and it answers half of my questions :p
<Prabz> Hi, is there a way to upgrade gutsy to hardy, without a live internet connection? I mean an offline installer type disk  that's available for download?
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<ikonia> SOURdiesel you boot into windows and run chkdisk against that disk
<ikonia> Prabz: I have answered your question
<adac> How do I start another display in background, lets say display 1 additionally to the running display 0?
<rgr> can anyone recommend a usb wireless device that works without going through hoops ?
<wesolek> ikonia, it seems to be ok, right click -> create launcher -> I typed the name, command and associated with an icon, plus I ticked 'run in terminal'
<wesolek> ikonia, but when I double click - nothing happens
<mib_vti2tj> Is it possible to install fsv in ubuntu?
<Prabz> ikonia: sorry, but I think you didn't. I
<Still_Wandering> Going from 8.04 to 8.10...anything broken that I need to worry about? :|
<ikonia> Prabz: you need to go to 8.04 and you can use the alternative CD to act as an offline upgrade
<Prabz>  ikonia: sorry, but I think you didn't. I want to know about an offline upgrade method
<shinoj> :-)
<Prabz> ikonia, ok thanks..
<wesolek> ikonia, brb
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<shantanu> hey guys i got a ques
<ecooper> exit
<ecooper> quit
<shantanu> i formatted a partition as ext3 and tried to mount it on my ubuntu using fstab
<shantanu> but i cannot write to it
<shantanu> any ideas?
<chfwiggum> hi. i have probs with playing .mkv with any video-player on my 8.10. libmatroska is installed. any opinion where to start? tia
<Still_Wandering> um do you have it set to rw? :\
<loller> where is the location of the startup files of the themes?
<shantanu> not sur
<shantanu> how do i do that just chmod?
<loller> somebody?
<Still_Wandering> well when you mount it...should be able to specify
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<Still_Wandering> anyways, I need to run :|
<finux> howto manual change the power button funcion
<shantanu> haha yeah that was it
<shantanu> silly of me lol thanks still wandering good to se u again
<loller> does anybody know whats the file extension of the themes , which file should i look for `cause i installed themes but doesn`t seem to avaible to start up
<Prabz> Hi, My friend accidentally upgraded directly from 7.10->8.10 without upgrading to 8.04 in between, what needs to be done now?
<raj> tion (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (whic
<hwilde> hi everybody.  I have an ipod and gtkpod.  This worked before but now gtkpod doesn't see my ipod anymore.  And the ipod icon is not showing up on the desktop either.  but my ipod says "do not disconnect" so it sees some connection.  any ideas?
<chfwiggum> hwilde: what generation? ipodslave installed?
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<hwilde> chfwiggum, I think it's maybe second gen?  it's 20G and it's white with silver back.  it worked before tho
<Prabz> Can anybody please help: My friend accidentally upgraded directly from 7.10->8.10 without upgrading to 8.04 in between, what needs to be done now?
<hwilde> chfwiggum, installing ipodslave now
<HeinHein> hi all
<jason_> usic
<HeinHein> jason
<hwilde> dmesg sees my ipod  [771494.954047] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Apple    iPod             1.53 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<nube> a
<erUSUL> Prabz: what is the state of the system now?
<Jester41> anyone put Ubuntu on a WYSE thin client?
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<Prabz> erUSUL it is working ok, but what about the missing updates?
<NET||abuse1> so are they ever going to fix the screen update issues with the nvidia 177 driver? i'm constantly having trouble on my laptop and my work desktop
<erUSUL> Prabz: well if its workin just make sure the important metapackages are installed (ubuntu-dektop; ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standar come to mind)
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<erUSUL> Prabz: and that's all nothing is broken nothing needs to be fixed
<deever> did anyone get XDMCP over NAT working?
<Prabz> erUSUL, ok, how do I get a list of all the metapackages needed?
<erUSUL> Prabz: the three i mentioned should be enough
<Prabz> erUSUL, ok thanks :)
<wesolek> ikonia, so any idea why my launcher would not launch?
<tyler_d1> my ssh key won't allow for automatic sign on - its uncommented in sshd_config file, file folder from home is perm 700 and the file 'known_hosts2' is 600 and still no joy.... any suggestions/help would be greatly appreciated.?
<Vi5in> has anyone tried to mount their T-mobile G1 on ubuntu?
<Vi5in> it shows up as an sdb, but has no partition info
<Vi5in> I have a ricoh card-reader (on a dell xps 1530). If you insert the sd card, it shows up as a block device without any partition info.... BUT you can still mount it. running parted to create a partition and filesystem has no effect. df -h still shows no partition.
<kion> hi, why there is not the file /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf in intrepid ibex? Thanks
<hololight> Vi5in: have you tried other cards?
<sb118> has anyone been able to set up a bellsouth email in evolution?
<Vi5in> hololight: actually, I haven't. But apparently this is an issue with the cards that come with the G1
<Vi5in> the weird thing is that parted shows a primary partition
<Vi5in> but df -h only shows the block device (/dev/mmcblk0) without a partition (I would expected /dev/mmcblk0p1) or something
<hololight> Vi5in: I would say try another card first
<Vi5in> and hooking up the g1 directly gives me a /dev/sdb, but once again, no partition. and ubuntu can't mount it
<hololight> Vi5in: any data on the card you would miss?
<Vi5in> hololight: I'll try that - but I was just wondering what would cause the card to behave like that, especially if it does have a partition and a fs on it
<shirow> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu on a flash drive and have the ability to install applications etc on it? basically function like a regular install?
<Vi5in> hololight: nope. I backed up the data, and wiped it clean
<shirow> I installed it using liveusb but theres no application persistence
<Vi5in> and it still behaves this way
<hololight> Vi5in: I am wondering if the partition table is messed up somehow. try to repartition and format it.
<Vi5in> i ran parted, mklabel, created a primary partition and created a filesystem of it after that
<hololight> Vi5in: also try another card
<Vi5in> hololight: yeah, I did that. apparently the cards have a messed up partition table. tried to fix it, but no dice :( i will try another card - I'll see if i can get one
<pepee> me quitaron el ban ¬¬
<hololight> Vi5in: odd sized card?
<pepee> ahh es otro canal xD
<pepee> bye
<hololight> Vi5in: why did you run mklabel?
<Kota_> hey jj are you on
<shirow> Anyone here familiar with Ubuntu installation onto a USB flash drive?
<hololight> shirow: There are a couple very good installation guides; or did you have a problem?
<shirow> well
<shirow> I can get it to install
<ng0n> mybuntu hurts
<shirow> but I cannot get persistence for applications
<shirow> I want to be able to type apt-get install jedit
<shirow> reboot
<shirow> and still have jedit installed
<shirow> that doesn't seem to happen automatically
<hololight> shirow: it should... unless you followed directions for a RO os, such as a live-cd type system
<shirow> hmm
<shirow> well, what I did was boot off an ubuntu install CD (8.10)
<shirow> boot into the live-cd environment
<shirow> downloaded liveusb and ran it
<LjL> shirow, you can install to a USB drive like any other drive, but if you just dump the *live CD* to a USB drive, then you'll get nothing but a live CD on USB. you can, for sure, enable persistence, but couldn't you just do a proper install to begin with?
<Vi5in> hololight: i was actually following instructions from here:
<Vi5in> hololight: http://rivviepop.wordpress.com/2008/11/11/fix-your-g1-android-messed-up-sd-card/
<trondsigvart> hello, freatings from norway
<shirow> LjL: are you saying, go through a regular ubuntu install and specify the USB drive as my destination hard drive?
<trondsigvart> greatings
<shirow> I guess I didn't realize that was possible
<LjL> shirow: yes. it is possible if your BIOS supports HD-style booting from USB
<prashant> where can I find package maintianer for my project ?
<shirow> interesting
<shirow> guess I should've thought of that ;)
<shirow> I got confused with all these things like 'LiveUSB' app and talk of persistence, I thought something was different
<LjL> prashant: "apt-cache show packagename" will give the maintainer's name and address
<trondsigvart> darn, this is so totaly over my head, I don`t understand a shit :)
<the_dark_warrio> Is there a way to automatic mount a partition and not show it on the desktop?
<erUSUL> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<shirow> thanks for the info LjL
<prashant> I have made my own app. I need someone to convert it to a .deb
<fallore> Can I have gnome allow pidgin IM windows to steal focus (preferably only when I hit a certain hotkey) or is it globally yes/no on windows stealing focus?
<Fazavon> Create your own Deb  http://www.linux.com/articles/60383
<LjL> Fazavon: what was that in response to?
<mindframe-> how can i regenerate an xorg.conf so that it will contain a proper virtual resolution?
<hololight> Vi5in: okay, I looked at that... it doesn't have you running mklabel from what I saw... actually it appears all you are doing is wiping the card and creating a brand new vfat partition
<the_jaymz> I'm having some weird problems with Aptitude. Is anyone else seeing anything like this? http://pastebin.com/d46b2823a
<mindframe-> or do i have to set it manually?
<Xulescu> vreun roman pe aici ?
<LjL> !ro | Xulescu
<ubottu> Xulescu: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Xulescu> thanks
<LjL> the_jaymz: does that happen with apt-get as well?
<hololight> Vi5in: still there?
<prashant> thanks <Fazavon>
<the_jaymz> LjL: ap-get is similar, but not the same. output here: http://pastebin.com/d1e55010b
<Fazavon> ANytime
<LjL> the_jaymz: if you have a DSL or other router, it might be intolerant of too many connections at once
<LjL> the_jaymz: to test that theory, you can try to comment everything out of /etc/apt/sources.list except a line or two
<suman> hello
<edmont> hi
<edmont> is there any way to execute the "tree" command under a network? i can use FTP, NFS or SMB
<heyder> hello
<rgr> Does anyone know of any issues with the ssh daemon in Ubuntu Gutsy? my remote machine keeps refusing to take connections after a while. The router is fine. After a reboot of the remote machine I can connect again. Any ideas?
<fr4nk> hi
<littlewookie> anyone an idea how to bind all the keys, without gnome? (best way)
<fr4nk> my startscript doesn't work fine. a command is not be found, but it is there, it works in terminal....
<fr4nk> ..any idea?
<littlewookie> use absolute path's
<fr4nk> hm i'll try...
<chillitom> any advice as to what might go wrong during a distro update (8.04 to 8.10)?
<chillitom> just so i know what i'm risking
<fosco__> chillitom, some known issues with video and wifi drivers
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<cyorxamp> Hey I've got no "Available Services" in my bluetooth preferences - any tips on working out why?
<chillitom> my home dir etc will be preserved?
<raj> any xorg.conf tutorials .. i really need to fix my external resolution
<fosco__> chillitom, yes
<chillitom>  /etc changes too?
<kilps> hi - im trying to install ApacheMySQLPHP by using the "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" command but am getting an error of "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)" - can anyone help please? thanks
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu and now I realized that the /root driectory is drwxr-xr-x. Everyone can read /root! Is that a bug or a feature?
<n8tuser> chillitom-> you want to update your 7.10 or upgrade to 8.04?
<vlt> OMFG! Every user's ~ is readable for all other users too!
<chillitom> upgrade 8.04 to 8.10
<manlymat_83> I don't like ubuntu 8.10 at all.  It's really giving me trouble with fonts.  I'd like to go back to 7.10.  Is there an ISO somewhere?
<fosco__> vlt, try to delete or write something with a normal user
<manlymat_83> ubuntu.com doesn't have it
<vlt> fosco__: That's not possible, the "w" perm si only for the owner.
<WebcamWonder> manlymat_83, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<vlt> *is
<kilps> can anyone help me with this tasksel problem?
<littlewookie> kilps: describe your problem
<Moradan> hi all, what does "Problem with MergeList <exact list of packages>" mean? Is it a problem with my local mirror of the intrepid?
<kilps> littlewookie: im trying to install ApacheMySQLPHP by using the "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" command but am getting an error of "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<Moradan> this is shown after any apt command
<raj> I need help with xorg.conf please any1?
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<sb118> does anyone know how to set-up bellsouth email on evolution?
<sb118> i can receive emails, but i can't send
<Shubbar> i try to remove a package, but keep getting an error "error code (1)"
<mker> My computer has crashed two times today, could it be the last update with 3 gnome-something packages? I've had it turned off for 3 days so I'm not sure what it could be.
<n8tuser> kilps-> if you do  tasksel --task-packages lamp-server    does it list the packages it requires?
<jaycee1> Shubbar: try sudo apt-get autoremove packagename
<deever> did anyone get XDMCP over NAT working?
<manlymat_83> Thanks.  Is anyone else experiencing the font problems with 8.10 or is it just me?
<manlymat_83> Firefox 3 looks terrible
<mker> manlymat_83: go into preferences and content or something and choose not to allow websites to set their own fonts. that worked for me in 8.04, didn't have to do anything in 8.10
<Shubbar> jayceel, still same error
<jin> manlymat_83, ff3 looks great here :P
<manlymat_83> mker: hmmm.. Well the fonts are just very non-sharp
<manlymat_83> I can read it, but it really just doesn't look good
<mker> manlymat_83: give it a try
<manlymat_83> For instance, http://www.sharebuilder.com is entirely too hard to read
<manlymat_83> mker: I did
<manlymat_83> I'm in an 8.10 boot CD now, and two-three websites I frequently use are hard to read
<manlymat_83> have to squint
<fosco__> manlymat_83, system - preference - appearance - fonts and choose the best render for you
<arrg> HELP: cd boots to graphic menu, but any choice(boot,install, check cd...) gets only a popup window where OK just returns to menu. same with muliple ubuntu cd's.  broken grub?
<manlymat_83> old-releases doesn't have 7.10
<manlymat_83> fosco: already tried that, too
<Shubbar> there's an error from dpkg-divert: error checking " .....": no suck file or directory
<digdug> I'm trying to transcode a video for an ipod, and I get the error VLC could not find encoder "MPEG AAC Audio"; I'm using the vlc version 0.9.4 from the multiverse repository
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<Shubbar> is there a way to force remove a package?
<ikonia> Shubbar: what command are you using to remove it
<sb118> can someone who has setup a bellsouth email on evolution please help? ive been trying all morning but can't figure it out
<jaycee1> Shubbar: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856349
<ikonia> sb118 what is not clear?
<manlymat_83> Is there no way to get a 7.10 iso?
<ikonia> !archive
<mgolisch> raj: maybe the graphics hardware cant handle more?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<raj> mglisch it can :( i need help with xorg.conf
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<xomp> Hello folks, I have a Macintosh HDD attached and need to transfer a file from ubuntu to it. I'm getting "Disk is read-only" errors when doing so. Is there anyway around this?
<bahadunn> DRebellion: I am sshed into the system now and the light is on solid but I do not see anything in top that looks strange
<bahadunn> DRebellion: is there a command to use to find out about disk usage by process?
<DRebellion> bahadunn, if you find one, tell me ; )
<Equ4L> join #the loft
<jrpetro> who knows about the nvidia 6150 cards
<bahadunn> DRebellion: okay
<ikonia> jrpetro: just ask the question
<sb118> ikonia: i can't send emails.  i found sources that say to use mail.bellsouth.net for sending and receiving.  but sending doesn't work.
<ikonia> sb118: define doesn't work
<ikonia> sb118: are you on a bellsource.net network ?
<jrpetro> i used envy to install and enable my card but i still cant get my 3d stuff working
<ikonia> sb118: looking at your irc address your not on a bellsouth network, so you'll need to use your school/univercity outgoing SMTP relay
<ikonia> !envy > jrpetro
<ubottu> jrpetro, please see my private message
<bob_dylan> hey raj, whats your GPU Card? nvidia or ati?
<sb118> ikonia: when i do send/receive, it says sending message 1 of 1, but doesn't actually do it.  how do i do that?
<Barnicle> Hi there,
<Barnicle> We've been having connectivity issues with one of our servers. We've replaced the network card, but with a NIC that was not identical to the first card.
<Barnicle> If I want to uninstall the old drivers, and install the new one, how can I do this? Also, if I don't have the driver is there a way to get it to auto detect? It's a fairly old NIC card that we had laying around.
<raj> bob_dylan its an ATI, and it worked with other distributions with no pronblem
<ikonia> sb118: from what I'm reading you can only use bellsouths network mail servers IF your on their network, which you are not, use your shcools
<ikonia> schools
<raj> bob_dylan ATI radeon 340M on a compaq presario 2170US
<jrpetro> how do you private message
<sb118> ikonia: i was able to use bellsouth email on outlook. is that different?
<ikonia> jrpetro: ubottu is a bot
<bahadunn> DRebellion: seems like it might be liferea
<manlymat_83> fosco: 7.10 isn't on http://old-releases ... only 7.04
<ikonia> sb118: no, thats interesting
<manlymat_83> any other ideas?
<jrpetro> can you message me?
<ikonia> jrpetro: no, just ask your question
<bahadunn> DRebellion: it was showing 4% cpu useage all the time even before going to idle but I killed off the process anyways and the drive light went off
<jrpetro> how do i enable my visual effects
<bahadunn> DRebellion: so it seems like liferea is doing constant drive activity during idle
<DRebellion> bahadunn, ah, the rss reader?
<bahadunn> DRebellion: yeah
<ikonia> jrpetro: did you read the info ubottu sent you
<manlymat_83> jrpetro: System / Preferences / Appearance
<DRebellion> bahadunn, that's odd
<bahadunn> DRebellion: very
<manlymat_83> "Visual Effects" tab
<jrpetro> i didnt get the info
<bahadunn> DRebellion: checking bug reports now
<bob_dylan> oh im really sorry raj, im afraid i cant help you. cause i use geforce. try another mate. :)
<syslq> What tool should I use to check orphan packages?
<magnetron> syslq→ gtkorphan
<syslq> marnetron thanks
<syslq> magnetron thanks
<Barnicle> I've swapped network cards on my server. Now, ubuntu won't recognize the new card. How can I remedy this?
<ikonia> Barnicle what is the card ?
<endo602> hi
<Barnicle> It's an old card. One sec let me take a look.
<endo602> anyone know how to to get spdif out?
<endo602> i want to use an optical out for my audio
<Barnicle> ikonia - it's a Digital network card
<Shubbar> ikonia, apt-get remove
<jrpetro> anyone else know about nvidia stuff
<ikonia> Barnicle what model
<Barnicle> LANKom 9752
<ikonia> Shubbar 1.) are you using sudo 2.) what is the exact command your using
<ikonia> Barnicle: I've never even heard of that, are they supported at all ?
<Barnicle> well, it says it's from 1996. it's fairly old.
<Barnicle> intel bought them out
<ikonia> Barnicle doesn't mean it's supported
<Shubbar> ikonia, specific: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-177
<ikonia> Shubbar and what is the exact error you get
<SliMM> i just can't belive it
<Barnicle> ok, so if it was supported and i swapped the cards, would that mean the nic should just work or do i have to installed supporting drivers
<ikonia> Barnicle: depends if and how it's supportd
<jrpetro> PLEASE HELP WITH MY NVIDIA PROBLEM
<ikonia> jrpetro: using caps won't get you anywhere
<SliMM> is there any reason for my nvidia driver to be disabled? (without the practical possibility of enabling it)
<Barnicle> Ok. Where can I find a support list
<ikonia> Barnicle: google, or the kernel notes, there is also an out of date list ont he ubuntu website
<ikonia> !hcl > Barnicle
<ubottu> Barnicle, please see my private message
<Shubbar> ikonia, dpkg-divert: error checking '....modules/extensions/libGLcoe.co': No such file or directory
<CyanideBurn> :P
<ikonia> Shubbar: looks like it's already removed and is awaiting the reboot, or you've manually removed that ....modules/extensions/libGLcoe.co file
<MaT-dg> is there an upnp-client for ubuntu?
<CyanideBurn> hi an bb
<emorris> hi, a lot of my programs are really laggy. it was fine before i tried to enable the accelerated driver. I've disabled that, and tired reconfiguring xserver-xorg, deleting xorg.conf, and letting it create a new one, etc, etc. But it's still really laggy. Anything else I could try? (Also some of my keys work wrong, like the arrow keys don't work, quite possibly related.)
<pepe_> bonjours a tous
<magnetron> !fr | pepe_
<ubottu> pepe_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Shubbar> ikonia, i tried reinstalling and then removing, but got the same error
<ikonia> Shubbar: thats not what I said
<Barnicle> Thank you ikonia, I will take a look and see what I can come up with.
<bob_dylan> try 173 not 177 ;)
<ikonia> Barnicle: never heard of that card myself so I have no idea
<pepe_> j ai un petit problème avec mon portable omnibook 6100,pentium3
<Shubbar> ikona, reboot?
<emorris> pepe_: read the message from ubottu
<fernando> lo
<fernando> hello
<syslq> Guys I still have ntfs partition with data is it safe to use rw with ntfs-3g?
<ikonia> syslq: your call
<Guest88249> I wouldlike to download files from youtube and save them in AUDIO format to hera in my car
<pepe_> chaque fois que je boot sur un cd d install , ou meme la chaque fois que je démarre sous xubuntu,le pc démarre le programme s install
<syslq> ikonia I dont care really, so what would be better?
<emorris> syslq: I've never had a problem with ntfs-3g
<syslq> Thanks
<emorris> pepe_: NO-ONE speaks FRENCH around here
<pepe_> et au bout d un petit moment le pc s eteint , comme si il ce mettait en veille
<Guest88249> is there someone which could help
<Barnicle> Hey ikonia, let me revise my question. How do you add an ethernet card AFTER you've already installed Ubuntu
<pepe_> seul solution pour passer par dessu , toucher des touche pendant le chargement du syteme d exploitation
<Guest88249> emorris : quel est la question?
<Guest88249> surement il y aura ubuntu-fr
<pepe_> alors est ce la pile qui est nase ou est ce 1 configuration dans le bios qui dit qu au bout d un moment le pc dois ce mettre en veille ?
<pepe_> ok sorry
<emorris> Guest88249: I used the DownloadHelper plugin for Firefox, then pacpl to convert it. Alternatively, you could use mplayer to convert it to wav, then lame to convert to mp3
<TommySprat> i get "Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fdutils/fdutils_5.5-20060227-2_i386.deb 404 Not Found" when trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<vinnie> hi all  i messed up with GDM so now using XDm .how to get bac my GDM login PLease help thnks in advance
<emorris> Guest88249: and I don't have a clue what that means
<Miesco> How do I set the number of workspaces?
<vinnie> so bootin takes alot of time
<TommySprat> Anyone knows how to solve the 404 error when trying to update?
<Barnicle> How do you get ubuntu to recognize an ethernet card after you've already installed?
<nibsa1242b> TommySprat: use a different server might fix that
<TommySprat> nibsa1242b: How do i make it use a different server
<nibsa1242b> I'm having trouble getting my system to recognize dvd-r disks any help?
<partandroid> just setting up ubuntu on my ps3 and do I -need- to use LVM when partitioning or is it not essential?
<earthling> i need to mount a disk in my home directory with fstab and be able to use it.  right now all i get is access violations (unable to write)
<syslq> Wow, aptitude is really nice no orphaned libs
<partandroid> nibsa1242b: deffo a dvd-r drive?
<omaremad> hi
<vinnie> any one please helphow to change from xdm to gdm??
<omaremad> im using hardy, is the upgrade to ibex worth the download?
<nibsa1242b> TommySprat: system->administration->software sources ... Ubuntu Software tab; Download from: choose "other" choose "select best server"
<partandroid> vinnie: once installed press F10 at login to choose session
<omaremad> hardy is quite slow here slower allot than 7.10
<partandroid> omaremad: depends
<nibsa1242b> partandroid: yes, it reads, writes and burns dvd -r fine in XP; it is a dvd +/- r rw drive
<omaremad> like what are the cons
<arrg> cd boots to graphic menu, but any choice(install, check cd,testmem...) gets only a popup window where OK just returns to menu. same with muliple ubuntu cd's. what can I do?
<endo602> i cant get sound out of my optical audito jack
<endo602> can someone help
<vinnie> partandroid : thnks i'll try that
<eix> I need some help at installing
<earthling> vinnie:  just install gdm, the install process will tell you to select the one you want to use..
<eix> the partitioning step shows me nothing
<HoNgOuRu> how do I completely remove kde ?
<IdleOne> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<vinnie> thnks peoeple
<eix> what can that be?
<eix> I think that disk detection does not like my partitioning layout
<eix> I have a pre-existing partition with data and a swap partition
<Nergoth`> hi all
<eix> other partitions (boot and root) are empty and ready to be filled
<bob_dylan> need help to set up saa713x pci tv tuner :)
<fallore> Can I have gnome allow pidgin IM windows to steal focus (preferably only when I hit a certain hotkey) or is it globally yes/no on windows stealing focus?
<Nergoth`> guys, how can I check what system is running on the other computer?
<eix> how can I manually specify the partitioninig layout
<nibsa1242b> partandroid: never mind... it appears to be an issue with the drive, just found a post on google that my drive Benq 1620 is picky about accepting some types of dvd -r media
<powertool08> Nergoth`: what other computer? are you remotely logged into another?
<nibsa1242b> partandroid: now if I could only resolve my dvd burning problems on my other computer... everytime I burn a disk it fails, normally towards the last 75% or during lead out
<cyanideburn_> hi, buenas
<Shubbar> ikonia, rebooting didn't help. what else can i try?
<IdleOne> Nergoth`, if the other computer is debian based and you want to know what version # type lsb_release -a
<nibsa1242b> partandroid: this happens even on -rw disks which I can then subsequently burn the same disk just fine on another computer
<Nergoth`> powertool08, no, I want to remotely scan an other computer and determine OS
<doctorow> The hardware soundup/sounddown/mute keys on my Lenovo X61 running Gutsy don't control the sound, they control the mic. How do I get them to switch?
<Shnoodle> hi, where can I get services configured to start?
<scribbles> if I added a drive to fstab using "defaults" and it mounts but my user can't copy to it, what do I do?
<IdleOne> Shnoodle, System>Admin>Services
<bastian> Does ubuntu 32-bit support exactly 4GB of ram?
<Tundrayeti311> scribbles: what format? ntfs?
<scribbles> Tundrayeti311: ext3
<Shnoodle> IdleOne, I must start my deamon before I'm logged in, and it's not in that menu
<powertool08> Nergoth`: I don't know if its the best method but nmap supports OS fingerprinting
<Shnoodle> IdleOne, is there a misc init script?
<nite_johnboy> Hi - I use this script to turn off my computer < sudo shutdown -h now > - Is there a way to make this script works as a .bat file does in Windows ? ? In other words I would like to have an Icon on my Desktop I could click on the my computer would Shutdown automatically ? ?
<Shnoodle> nite613, alias
<Nergoth`> powertool08, I tried nmap and it prints Windows 3.x sometimes, rotfl :)
<doctorow> How do I insteall xine on Gutsy? Do I need to install totem-xine?
<bob_dylan> need help to set up saa713x pci tv tuner :)
<IdleOne> Shnoodle, you can use cron. I don't know about init
<Nergoth`> is there any other tool to scan other PCs OS?
<Shnoodle> IdleOne, well, I want it on boot, and I'd like it to just go when my network runlevel starts
<IdleOne> Shnoodle, sorry that is beyond my knowledge :/
 * eix gets no help
<Shnoodle> IdleOne, :/ ty
<IdleOne> Shnoodle, ask again being more specific with what you need to do and someone will help if they can
<Shnoodle> how can I add a remote shell to my default runlevel?
<nite_johnboy> Can I setup a Terminal script that will Automatically - Shutdown my computer ? ?
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, the power button at top right of screen is not good?
<powertool08> Nergoth`: I'd just google remote OS fingerprinting, I'm sure there are tons of them
<Shnoodle> IdleOne, I forgot what the thing is called, I'm sorry I can't be specific, it's my friend who needs help getting it to work, and I don't have access to his computer as he lives a few hundred miles away from me and is at work right now
<HoNgOuRu> how do I remove kde and its session entries?
<magnetron> nite_johnboy→ yes.
<Nergoth`> powertool08, thx for keyword, I look for it :)
<IdleOne> Shnoodle, well you know where to send him when he gets home. you can also try asking in the ubuntu forums for help
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: I do not see that since I upgraded to Intrepid Ibex - I have to use CTRL+ALT+Delete keys and log out etc etc.
<powertool08> nite_johnboy: shutdown.exe -s -t 0 -c not sure what the -s and -c switches are for tho
<eventi> anyone know how  I can install php5-rrdtool ?
<powertool08> Nergoth`: np
<Shnoodle> IdleOne, yep, ty
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, right click on the top panel and click add to panel when the window opens select the appropriate application to add to the panel
<nite_johnboy> powertool08: Think you are on the right track -
<emorris> powertool08: do you want the linux command instead?
<powertool08> emorris: no, nite_johnboy knows the linux command and is looking for the MS equivalent
<espc> can someone help a newbie with procedure 4 on this link
<espc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372011
<emorris> powertool08: oh sorry, misread
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: powertool08: Correct!
<nite_johnboy> powertool08: Same as you could run a .bat file in Windows...
<IdleOne> powertool08 nite_johnboy ##windows would be a good place to ask for windows commands
<emorris> powertool08: -s is shutdown and -c is comment, although there isn't one, so there's no point including -c. (eg. you would have -c "shutting down soon...")
<bob_dylan> i need help to set up my saa713x pci tv tuner, please pm me if you can :)
<fallore> Can I have gnome allow pidgin IM windows to steal focus (preferably only when I hit a certain hotkey) or is it globally yes/no on windows stealing focus?
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: I do not use Windows as least as possible - just using this as an example of What I would like to accomplish in Ubuntu - UNderstand ? ?
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, yes I see
<powertool08> emorris: ah, good to know I guess? I don't use windows much these days :D
<bamdad> hi
<wx9j> can brasero be used to copy factory discs ? I was able to copy in the past with the built in burner
<emorris> powertool08: yeah, same :). after using BASh for such a long time, i hate how useless a DOS shell is
<mgolisch> cygwin/bash+python for the rescue
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> thats what i use to make my life easier
<mgolisch> :)
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, if you create a launcher and use the shutdown command it will open a terminal asking for password. is that what you want?
<tmg> hi
<tmg> hi
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, I guess you could write a bash script and link a launcher to that script. google for tutorials for bash
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: Thanks for your patience - Yes thats close - just want the command to do everything w/out having to input password - ?
<tmg> i  hav a question
<earthling> let me try again, what fstab options do i use to mount a device in MY home directory so I own it and can use it???
<wx9j> tmg just ask
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, problem with that is that you don't want a launcher to "know" your sudo password.
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: On the 1st one you just posted - that would be ok if all was needed was P/Word input.
<tmg> is it correct that on the os ubuntu downloading is much faster than downloading on win xp? sorry i am clueless on ubuntu though i hav it
<wx9j> tmg it has always seemed faster to me than any Win OS
<fallore> tmg: your download speed is determined by your internet provider, not your operating system.
<emorris> hi, a lot of my programs are really laggy. it was fine before i tried to enable the accelerated driver. I've disabled that, and tired reconfiguring xserver-xorg, deleting xorg.conf, and letting it create a new one, etc, etc. But it's still really laggy. Anything else I could try? (Also some of my keys work wrong, like the arrow keys don't work, quite possibly related.)
<manlymat_83> Shoud there be any reason why 8.10 is much slower on my T42 than 7.10?
<apeiron> Probably doing more.
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, there is a way to create a password file the bash script would look at to get the needed privs but I do not know how to do that :/ I have seen others talk about it in here though
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: Ah - ok - totally agree - You know I really do use linux most all the time and spout it to everyone how great it is - but there are some things I still need to use Windows for until I can figure out how to get the same things to work or accomplish the same in Linux .... Comment if you like.
<powertool08> anyone familiar with the noscript firefox addon? There is one page I visit often which redirects, it always stops it and I have to allow the redirection but I didn't see an option to always allow, I even have the page set to allow everything
<vahnx> Is there a way to right click and sort a menu by name?
<manlymat_83> ugh these fonts are killing me too.  I'm definitely going back to 7.10.  Was 7.10 the last release in 7.x?
<vahnx> Yes.
<vahnx> Normally Ubuntu as far as I know releases every 6 months, 4 and 10
<peleg> in "input source [mic]" in alsamixer I can't put volume. it's on 0 always, and I can't record anything with my mic. any ideas what can cause this?
<manlymat_83> ok
<manlymat_83> I'm using 10 now.  I like it, but fonts look so different and its hard to read them
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: Thanks much - I appreciate it - Will do some googleing - see what else I can find as well - Want to learn more about using Terminal - So this would be a great 1st time out exercise ....
<manlymat_83> but I assume 7.10 is going to be EOL soon :(
<powertool08> manlymat_83: wouldn't it be easier to change the fonts than to downgrade?
<vahnx> You can figure out how to change to the 7.10 fonts
<earthling> well, all i've heard and read is that the ubuntu community is SOOOO helpful yet you can't even acknowledge my question.  Thanks for nothing!!!
<RoosterJuice> manlymat_83, what is so hard to read about them? if anything they are about 200X easier to read
<eix> earthling: same for me :(
<vahnx> Rooster, it's personal preference
<vahnx> I hate the Windows clear type font but some people like it
<Barnicle> How can I force eth2 to be eth0?
<peleg> and I I use gnome-alsamixer, and click "input source" checkbox, it's not saving it
<RoosterJuice> vahnx, lol you hate anti aliased fonts?
<nite_johnboy> earthling: I think that you mind need to rephrase your question - someone would be more then willing to help!
<doctorow_> How do I manually map a value onto my keyboard? My quote key is coming up blank after a new installation of Gutsy
<RoosterJuice> vahnx, wow
<nite_johnboy> might
<vahnx> ?
<powertool08> eix: maybe nobody knows, wait awhile and try again when different people are here
<eix> powertool08: I meanwhile created manually /target directory and mounted there the needed partition
<eix> but I don't know what will happen when it will be time of setting up the boot partition
<eix> shall I mount it in /target/boot ?
<vahnx> rooster, what do you mean by wow?
<GhosT_KiLleR> server irc.rampletea.com
<GhosT_KiLleR> ups
<manlymat_83> Rooster: perhaps its just me, but the fonts in 8.10 are horrible.  They are fuzzy, etc.  I'm sure there's ways to change them, but the fonts in 7.10 looked amazing
<GhosT_KiLleR> sorry
<manlymat_83> and, 8.10 seems quite slower.
<IdleOne> manlymat_83, then use 8.04
<manlymat_83> though, the only thing I worry about is if I go back to 7.10, it may be EOL before the next release comes out
<vahnx> Most Ubuntu distros require at least 512 to function at a tolerable pace
<manlymat_83> 8.04 is the same problem
<manlymat_83> I have 2 GB
<manlymat_83> Its a T42 with 2 GB RAM, single processor though
<skeeel> hello
<IdleOne> hi skeeel
<vahnx> You can try changing from Gnome to XFCE, it's like gnome only much faster
<powertool08> eix: I have /boot
<manlymat_83> vahnx: xubuntu?
<vahnx> Or fluxbox, but not as useful
<vahnx> No, you can just install XFCE in Ubuntu
<eix> powertool08: this is not a real Ubuntu system..I am installing Ubuntu with the MinimalD
<skeeel> i have a dual screen , all is ok but i want to know if there  a possiblity to add a edge resistance (so the mouse don't go from screen to screen easily ?
<eix> *C
<vahnx> You dont need to install xubuntu
<manlymat_83> Is there a difference between installing xfce in ubuntu and running xubuntu>?
<RoosterJuice> manlymat_83, that fuzziness you are speaking of is antialiasing... how the human eye is supposed to view text.  You either have a horrible resolution monitor, or you have an lcd hooked up with a VGA cable and your vphasing is off
<vahnx> Xubuntu comes with probably different software bundled
<powertool08> eix: I install using the minimal cd's as well
<vahnx> like instead of gedit theres mousepad
<skeeel> manlymat_83, i will say no , but no 100% sure
<manlymat_83> Rooster: I'm in 1024x768 on a T42
<eix> powertool08: ok, but the new-system-boot is not on /boot, that is the CD's boot
<vahnx> You can install Fluxbox, that would definately speed you up =D
<RoosterJuice> ya... haven't heard of someone running 1024X768 for about the last 6 years or so
<doctorow_> How do I map quotedbl onto 0x30
<RoosterJuice> CRT or LCD?
<vahnx> All machines at the college run 1024x768
<manlymat_83> LCD
<RoosterJuice> whats the native res? 1024X768?
<manlymat_83> yeah
<powertool08> eix: I'm not sure I understand what you mean, but on my system I made a small 100 mb or so partition for boot kernels and mounted it at /boot
<vahnx> Anyone know of a way to automate the process of sorting items in the Gnome menu
<doctorow_> How do I map shift-quotedbl onto 0x30?
<vahnx> alphabetically
<RoosterJuice> the antialiasing methods used you can either choose between cleartype (like windows), mac  or no anti aliasing
<RoosterJuice> you dont have to downgrade to get the fonts to look how they did in the old one
<eix> powertool08: my problem is that the partition wizard did not recognize my partitions, so I went directly to the next step (install base system) by creating /target and mounting the root partition there
<cwillu> RoosterJuice, 'subpixel', not cleartype
<eix> I am now wondering what will happen when the system needs to know about the boot partition
<RoosterJuice> cwillu, same shit different name
<manlymat_83> Rooster: where would I choose those?
<RoosterJuice> its in your appearance panel
<manlymat_83> System / Preferences / Appearance?
<powertool08> eix: sorry, I don't have a clue what will happen, I've never had it not recognize my partions
<eix> mmh..seems like everything is being put in /target/boot
<eix> powertool08: ok, thanks anyway
<cwillu> RoosterJuice, watch your language
<RoosterJuice> you can chose the font and also the antialiasing method used
<Kl4m> How can I stop the kvm and kvm_intel module from loading at boot? I already added them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<starenka> Hello. Anyone knows AVI (or any video) to animated GIF convertor? Or at least smthng which saves all frames to pictures within a video selection? Thanx
<apix> Any ideas why my sound stops working and needs a system reboot to work after my upgrade to 8.10  ? It was fine before the upgrade.
<RoosterJuice> cwillu, watch your facts
<cwillu> and it's called subpixel, calling it cleartype just causes confusion, as neither the config dialog nor the config files use that word
<cwillu> as long as we're watching facts
<RoosterJuice> its called antialiasing if oyu want to be specific
<cwillu> antialiasing is seperate from subpixel
<cwillu> you don't need an lcd for antialiasing
<RoosterJuice> you dont need an lcd for either
<javier_sde_23> hello!
<cwillu> subpixel?  you need something that has the rgb in a particular order, which doesn't include crts
<powertool08> cwillu and RoosterJuice make me think of http://xkcd.com/386/ :)
<rabe> could anyone give me some support with installing an wine asio driver?
<manlymat_83> When does 7.10 EOL? Anyone know?
<RoosterJuice> powertool08, you must have that link saved somewhere convenient, and you bring it out every day
<RoosterJuice> neat
<powertool08> RoosterJuice: no, just googled for xkcd somebody wrong internet actually
<RoosterJuice> yes! an opportunity to use my clevar link
<RoosterJuice> BAM CLEVER LINK OWNAGE
<mariooliveira> hello there
<rabe> could anyone give me some support with installing an wine asio driver?
<mariooliveira> anyone instaled ubuntu 8.10 without getting stuck'
<mariooliveira> i always get stuck on  usb storage
<sgraham> this is going to sound stupid...but ok im stupid....is there a quicklaunch appliet for your home dir?
<cwillu> sgraham, you seem familiar for some reason
<sgraham> ya not use to gonme
<sgraham> gnome
<IdleOne> sgraham, go to Places>Home  Folder
<rabe> could anyone give me some support with installing an wine asio driver?
<cwillu> just a coincidence then, as the sgraham I know only uses gnome :p
<sgraham> ya i know that
<sgraham> nevermind
<sgraham> ill just figure this out
<mariooliveira> i cant install ubuntu 8.10 because i always get stuck on ubuntu trying to create a usb storage. i have no usb storage connected. anyone with same problem?
<Alexzzz> hello everyone
<Barnicle> How can I rename ETH2 to ETH0?
<amikrop> Hello. I am using Debian. How can I install Ubuntu 8.10 using a USB flash disk?
<n8tuser> Barnicle-> look in  /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Barnicle> which rule in there
<amikrop> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xukun> hi all. I have two usb disk which are not auto mounted. I always have to manually mount them after the system starts. Which info do I need to put in /etc/fstab so they mount?
<endo602> can someone help me with audio out using optical jack?
<sgraham> i just made a launcher to nautilas on the tool bar that worked
<n8tuser> Barnicle-> which do you think? look around
<Barnicle> n8tuser - I found instructions, but they say to look in /rules.d/30-net_persistent_names.rules but I don't see that one
<nite_johnboy> magnetron: I scrolled back through posts and say your reply - Can you point me in right direction to have a quicker, easier way to shutdown my computer ? ?
<n8tuser> Barnicle-> maybe not 30 but another number ?
<rabe> could anyone give me some support with installing an wine asio driver?
<nite_johnboy> saw
<Barnicle> I checked, but none with that name. Anyway, let me take another look. brb
<piti> Hi. I'm in trouble with a sdhc card (16GB). it seems to be recognised by the kernel (when I plug it, the syslog lists its size and other informations.) but if I want to access it, like with sudo fdisk -l, the line freezes on the device line(and I even can't break with ctrl+c).
<piti> any idea of what can be the problem ?
<Barnicle> ok, well i see a few that could be it: names. rules, ifupdown.rules, 70-persistent-net.rules
<trypto> hi everyone!!
<trypto> hi!
<nite_johnboy> trypto: Hello
<trypto> guys is there someone who could help me with my ubuntu 8.10?
<trypto> hi nite johnboy
<Barnicle> n8tuser -> Ok, I think I got it. I want to remove eth0 and eth1, should I just delete the lines out?
<nite_johnboy> trypto: What is your question?
<trypto> i got a problem with usb sticks and devices recognization
<n8tuser> Barnicle-> i dont remember the entries there, can you post in pastebin yours for us to see?
<Barnicle> root@europa:/etc/udev/rules.d# cat 70-persistent-net.rules
<Barnicle> # This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules
<Barnicle> # program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.
<Barnicle> #
<Barnicle> # You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.
<FloodBot3> Barnicle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Barnicle> # PCI device 0x10d9:0x0531 (tulip)
<nite_johnboy> trypto: They won't automatically show up when you plug them in?
<Barnicle> sorry about that, i read that after
<Barnicle> n8tuser -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75322/
<eventi> how can I get the php source to build a modules?
<mariooliveira> im going for ubuntu 8.4
<mariooliveira> 8.10 its buggy
<n8tuser> Barnicle-> okay, so whichever name you like, replace eth0 with  barnacles  or eth1 with squidalicious   i think those will work, names are not a standard
<mariooliveira> cant be installed
<maverick340> anyone using the clock screenlet ?
<maverick340> i am having a real hard time setting up the timezone !
<Barnicle> thanks n8tuser. ;)
<mariooliveira> anyone with problems installing ubuntu 8.10? like geting stuck in usb storage?
<endo602> can someone please help me with setting HD settings on my second monitor?
<TJ-42> is there any gui software like sbackup that allows slightly more complicated setups (e.g. more than one backup configuration)?  things like rsync are just a little too hard for me still to set up scheduled, compressed, incremental backups
<magnetron> TJ-42→ rdiff-backup
<endo602> I need to use my optical jack for my audio out
<gusto5> my wireless connection displays as connected, but then stops working until i kill NM, and restart it
<endo602> can someone help me do this?
<gusto5> then it'll work for a while, and break again
<Din|BSD> rsync has a few front end GUI apps, Grsync is one
<robacarp> whats the command to start xfce?
<magnetron> TJ-42→ the GUI for rdiff-backup is "keep"
<TJ-42> magnetron: thanks very much!
<maverick340> need some help with the time zone on the clock screenlet
<rabe> could anyone give me some support with installing an wine asio driver?
<|TheBarold|> how do you mount a drive that is not listed, in my computer only see "ATA Drive"?
<spyware1> is there any way to just give a user access to sftp? not even connect to ssh, becuse even if users dont can execute commands on the server, they can tunnel their traffic and use my server as a socks5 proxy.
<magnetron> !info scponly | spyware1
<ubottu> scponly (source: scponly): Restricts the commands available to scp- and sftp-users. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6-1.3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 34 kB, installed size 180 kB
<nbeebo> my resolution is 1600x1200 when it should be 1900x1200
<nbeebo> i checked it 1600x1200 is max now
<nbeebo> ive had 1900x1200 before but in some reboots it disappeared and also after kernel updates
<ikonia> !pm > jrpetro
<nbeebo> my resolution is max 1600x1200 when it should be 1900x1200, had it before but it disappeared after a kernel update and sometimes even normal reboots
<[maurice]> hello can someone please help me. I am trying to burn a music disc with brasero but it fails saying that there is unsuffecient space on the media here is a pastebin of the log.
<[maurice]> http://pastebin.com/m70fe430
<angelcek> (chroot) livecd / # ls -l /usr/src/linux
<angelcek> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Nov 21 18:20 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9
<angelcek> (chroot) livecd / #  gentoo-sources-linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9
<angelcek> bash: gentoo-sources-linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9: command not found
<FloodBot1> angelcek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|TheBarold|> how do you mount a drive that is not listed, in computer only listed as "ATA Drive"?
<iaindalton> My computer can't get online after unhibernating.  I've tried the solutions people have used on past distros, but they don't work.  Does anyone know what causes this?
<angelcek> got an idea someone?
<deadman66> Hi all. Anyone have GRUB advice?
<habibbr> hi, I'm facing some memory limits problems on 8.04 32bit, is there a way to recompile my kernel without lose all my modules settings?
<nbeebo> my resolution is max 1600x1200 when it should be 1900x1200, had it before but it disappeared after a kernel update and sometimes even normal reboots
<Guinnesss> deadman66: What's the problem?
<[maurice]> angelcek, it looks like your syntax is wrong or your missing a command
<angelcek> and that meens?
<RoosterJuice> is there an easy way to find out what template your site is using?
<n8tuser> habibbr-> look in your /boot/config-`uname -r`  for the kernel config file
<RoosterJuice> there are like 1000 places where the admin templates exist
<nbeebo> how do i get max resolution to be 1900x1600 like it used to be?
<RoosterJuice> it's like a goose chase
<jrpetro_> any one got a solution for nvidia users
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[maurice]> angelcek, i dont know what your trying to do, but i would figure that out and look up the usage on that particular command
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: restart into the rescue shell, do Xorg -configure , mv the new config to /etc/X11/xorg.conf then reboot
<jrpetro_> anyone have an nvidia problem
<LjL> !anyone | jrpetro_
<ubottu> jrpetro_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<angelcek> i understand shit
<angelcek> .
<angelcek> !
<nbeebo> arktvrvs: from where do u move it?
<FloodBot1> angelcek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kebomix> any videos about hacking wireless networks under ubuntu here ?
<angelcek> omg?
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: it will tell you
<LjL> angelcek: calm down
<nbeebo> arktvrvs: ok thanks
<LjL> !language > angelcek    (angelcek, see the private message from ubottu)
<arktvrvs> np
<[maurice]> hello can someone please help me. I am trying to burn a music disc with brasero but it fails saying that there is unsuffecient space on the media here is a pastebin of the log.
<jesepe> What's the recommended root partition size of xubuntu?  It's a 20gb drive
<jrpetro_> because i answered my question but still get no visual effects
<wwpiexec> hey.. I have a few IP addresses that I dont want this computer to commnunicate with.. is there a file here I add the IPs or DNS to block them?
<angelcek> LjL lol?
<IdleOne> jesepe, 5gb should be good
<[maurice]> angelcek, dont get discouraged, i dont know enough to help you prop[erly, just hang around until some else can
<IdleOne> jesepe, 8 WOULD BE BETTER
<IdleOne> sorry caps
<jrpetro_> how do you stop getting visual effect errors when your video card works
<jesepe> alright thanks
<LjL> jrpetro_: so your question is? please include hardware specifications, ubuntu version and steps you've taken
<|TheBarold|> [maurice]: try a different cd burning app
<jrpetro_> ok
<iaindalton> wwpiexec: /etc/hosts would do it
<[maurice]> |TheBarold|, is this a known problem or are you just making a suggestion? :)
<[maurice]> i will try either way
<[maurice]> just partial to brasero
<IdleOne> [maurice], gnomebaker always works for me
<|TheBarold|> [maurice]: just a suggestion, have you tried any other cd burning apps? do you get the same results?
<jrpetro_> nvidia 6150 ubuntu 8.10 and i've installed all the drivers availible and they work but the visual effects still wont
<ikonia> install all theh drivers is not a good move
<[maurice]> IdleOne, thanks ill try it
<ikonia> drivers can conflict with each other, especially different 3rd parry closed soruce drivers
<[maurice]> |TheBarold|, not yet, ill get on it
<|TheBarold|> [maurice]: make sure its a cd-r and not a cd-rw, maybe it has stuff on it already
<LjL> jrpetro_: what happens when you try to enable the visual effects?
<jrpetro_> LjL hold on one sec
<jrpetro_> desktop effects could not be enabled but it used to work
<mikebeecham> got a wierd one here....for some reason I cannot use msn or icq on any software, but can get onto IRC and the net...is this likely to be Ubuntu or my ISP?
<ikonia> jrpetro_: what happened to stop it working
<|TheBarold|> how do you mount a drive that is not listed, in computer only listed as "ATA Drive"? did "ls" on /dev and has , hda, hda1(main hdd), hda2, hda5, hdb, none of those will mount
<jrpetro_> and my graphics card says enabled and that it supports 3d
<ikonia> mikebeecham: firewall ?
<mikebeecham> ikonia: been working fine until about 10 mins ago mate
<ikonia> mikebeecham: I'd guess your ISP then as nothing has changed on your ubunutu box to warrent blocking off those ports
<javarunner> I just updated to ubuntu 8.10 and have problems with konsole - it doesn't scroll automatically any more. Anyone else had this problem?
<|TheBarold|> mikebeecham: wrong passwords maybe, did you change the ports?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: it is possible a bug in pidgen say
<jrpetro_> thanks for talking with me sir
<mikebeecham> |TheBarold|: nope.....it just stopped working
<mikebeecham> if it was windows I would reboot, but I've restarted X to make sure
<|TheBarold|> mikebeecham: using pidgin? what version?
<jrpetro_> i dont know what stoped it
<mikebeecham> 2.5.2
<Kl4m> javarunner: check the option "scroll on output"
<jrpetro_> LjL can we private message
<|TheBarold|> mikebeecham: were you logged in and then it disconnected?
<mikebeecham> well, |TheBarold| I noticed that my wife's aMSN was a little flaky, I can't shut it down...I then logged into pidgin to find that I cant access msn or ICQ, but IRC is o0k
<LjL> jrpetro_, let's speak in the channel, so other people may help and check that i give sound advice. do you, by any chance, use dual monitors?
<ncash> Having problems capturing sound with dell Latitude D630 and Intrepid.  Kind of important because I use a pc based SIP phone anyone know how I can fix it?
<jrpetro_> no
<GeorgeA> how can i rename a bunch of files named: "FileName - XXX.jpg" to" Filename - XXX.jpg"? (where XXX is a number between 001 to 999) ?
<jrpetro_> i only use my laptop screen
<endo602> does anyone know how to use optical out for audio?
<LjL> GeorgeA: man rename
<|TheBarold|> GeorgeA: bulk rename app
<GeorgeA> LjL, thanks.
<IdleOne> GeorgeA, you can install a applications named gprename
<GeorgeA> IdleOne, will try that one.
<GeorgeA> LjL, I tried that one, i guess I just didn't know how to use it correctly.
<LjL> jrpetro_: which drivers do you have installed?
<|TheBarold|> GeorgeA: i believe Thunar has a bulk rename packaged with it
<LjL> GeorgeA: you just want to turn FileName into Filename?
<deadman66> I had 8.04 and had customized GRUB to load my WinXP partition 1st. After upgrading to 8.10, I lost my Win partition in menu.lst. Ideas on how to get it back?
<GeorgeA> Ljl, yes, that's basically it.
<sgraham> why the hell are there no tabs in nautilas?
<javarunner> Kl4m Konsole is on on 'unlimited scrollback' - I think you are talking about gnome-console - that's OK
<nbeebo> lol.. bootscreen were black, the 1337 i am i searched for terminal irc-client then googled for irc freenode, connected here... anyway, how do i get it fixed?
<LjL> GeorgeA: rename 's/FileName/Filename/' FileName*.jpg
<|TheBarold|> mikebeecham: in pidgin have you tried to use the http method?
<jrpetro_> i have 96 but i had 173 and 177 before i tryed 96 because it worked at first
<arktvrvs> bootscreen black, did you give it time to load up or just give up?
<GeorgeA> LjL, awesome, thanks
<nbeebo> bootscreen got black when i tried using the "repair x server" option in rescue mode
<nbeebo> oh
<arktvrvs> i didnt say repiar x server
<arktvrvs> i said Xorg -configure
<mikebeecham> |TheBarold|: nope...
<arktvrvs> " drop to root shell"
<nbeebo> yeah i thought so thats why i came back to ask... but forgot to ask ok brb
<deadman66> I had 8.04 and had customized GRUB to load my WinXP partition 1st. After upgrading to 8.10, I lost my Win partition in menu.lst. Ideas on how to get it back?
<arktvrvs> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<javarunner> deadman66: try adding something like - title		Windows XP Professional x64 Edition<newline>root		(hd0,0)<newline>savedefault<newline>makeactive<newline>chainloader	+1
<|TheBarold|> mikebeecham: server is "messenger.hotmail.com" and port is "1863"?
<calwig> could anyone give me some advice on how to install an ati driver?
<|TheBarold|> how do you mount a drive that is not listed, in computer only listed as "ATA Drive"? did "ls" on /dev and has , hda, hda1(main hdd), hda2, hda5, hdb, none of those will mount
<syslq> Do you bother setting color depth to 32 bit?
<calwig> I have Hardy and have installed the linux-restricted-modules-server.... however i do not understand as to why it has to install a server to enable a restricted driver for ATI
<recon> hi guys, what's your favorite way of getting podcasts under linux?
<LjL> jrpetro_: sorry, i can't find any reason why the effects wouldn't work on your card...
<deadman66> javarunner, ty I'll try. my only concern is id'ing my drive correctly. I THINK it's a sd1 (SATA). how do I figure the drive entry?
<fde> syslq: 32bit on Windows = 24bit with 8 bits of noise... default depth for Xorg is this
<mikebeecham> how do i force quit an application?
<ikonia> !away > TheFuzzball|Away
<ubottu> TheFuzzball|Away, please see my private message
<arktvrvs> killall <name>
<system_> Probably long shot but does anyone know how to get ubuntu to display big-5 characters in filenames?
<fosco__> mikebeecham, killall -9 application
<AJC_Z0> Sound was working but now isn't. Running 8.10 with gnome and (default) pulseaudio for playback. No audio tool including paplay will make a sound come out of speakers or headphones. alsamixer shows pulseaudio bar up to max. Hints on how to debug would be most welcome
<fde> mikebeecham: you can do 'xkill' and select the window to kill... or pkill <app>
<jrpetro_> thank you LjL for trying
<jrpetro_> anyone else going threw a nvidia problem
 * fde will never understand why people prefer killall to pkill ... less typing is better
<mikebeecham> thanks guys
 * arktvrvs wonders if other unix flavors have pkill
<rabe> could anyone give me some support with installing an wine asio driver?
<fde> arktvrvs: the bsd's certainly do
<arktvrvs>  is that so?
 * arktvrvs shrugs
<ikonia> jrpetro_: because you have multiple nvidia driver versions on your system I would not class it as currently sane
<osotogari> anyone know of any good solar system / planet screensavers or wallpapers for ubuntu?
<|TheBarold|> osotogari: google?
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<root__> so in rescue mode trying to find where the xorg direction is... where is it?
<fosco__> osotogari, kstars
<fde> rabe: umm, wineconf ... add the DLL there?
<arktvrvs> root__: the xorg direction?
<DIFH-iceroot> root__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and dont use irc as root!
<root__> oh im nbeebo.. yes xorg.config direction
<arktvrvs> Xorg -configure
<root__> ok ill try
<osotogari> @ fosco_: thanks
<root__> well too late cya
<arktvrvs> mv /xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<root__> yes
<paul68> n8tuser: i managed to get my small "iptable script" to run through the interfaces files  :-)
<jrpetro_> ikonia_ i dont have them installed at the same time
<jrpetro_> i uninstalled one to use the other
<|TheBarold|> how do you mount a drive that is not listed, in computer only listed as "ATA Drive"? did "ls" on /dev and has , hda, hda1(main hdd), hda2, hda5, hdb, none of those will mount
<Guest77159> hi
<Guest77159> i'm not able to update my amsn
<Guest77159> its gives me an error saying size mismatch
<fde> Guest77159: does it say why not?
<rp_> TheBarold: I always use fdisk to find out the device mapping
<mker> I think there's something wrong with my second harddrive. I'm not completely sure but it looks like whenever I start Vuze which is seeding several torrents from that harddrive everything eventually crashes and I have to reboot the computer by pressing the button. How can I find out if it's the hard drive?
<fde> Guest77159: please paste the exact error
<kellojoe> any support on editing grub to boot ubuntu, Vista and Xp
<Guest77159> ok
<n8tuser> paul68-> congrats
<Guest77159> W: Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/./amsn_0.97.20070524-1_i386.deb
<Guest77159>   Size mismatch
<Guest77159> this is the error
<erk1> !grub | kellojoe
<ubottu> kellojoe: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fde> kellojoe: look in the examples in /boot/grub/menu.lst ... there is a Windows example... just customize that for where the Vista and XP drives are located
<ikonia> Guest77159: that doesn't look like a valid repo
<nbeebo> ok i tried it now its the same
<hozano> Hi people. I have a problem to add a network bridge on ubuntu. When rebooting, the eth0 and br0 ifaces receive the same IP. I need to restart the network service to these interfaces works fine. I have installed bridge-utils package and my /etc/network/interfaces is in http://pastebin.com/m497138b6. Can someone help me ?
<Guest77159> so what shall i do?
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: what did you do exactly?
<Guest77159> i just got this error from update manager
<paul68> n8tuser: still reading in that book that I showed you however the last 2 days not much time at work to be able to 500 pages is a real pain in the butt lol
<fde> Guest77159: System > Administration > Software Sources ... on the first tab, Servers > Other > Choose best server should be fine
<nbeebo> Xorg.configure then mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf.new something like u told me
<nbeebo> Xorg -configre *
<erk1> mker: Use some sort of tool to check disk integrity. I just recently moved to Ubuntu from Windows, so I'm not sure how to do it...
<paul68> n8tuser: *read 500 pages
<nbeebo> -configure**
<Guest77159> ok i will try tht
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: if /root/ is where it placed it ok, but on my system its just in / .. and it needs to be moved to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arktvrvs> not xorg.conf.new
<|TheBarold|> rp_: fdisk will not open anything
<fde> !pm > rabe
<ubottu> rabe, please see my private message
<andycaz> how to see bash history?
<nbeebo> it was in root and i did write what u told me to
<fosco__> |TheBarold|, sudo fdisk -l should list all detected drives
<arktvrvs> andycaz: type history
<rp_> hi. I have an old S3 Trio card that ran fine with 1600x1200 under XFree86 but X.org runs it with the VESA server and it refuses to go higher than 800x600 (says the other modes go out of memory)
<nbeebo> akrtvrvs: i fixed it before but i cannot remember exactly
<fde> andycaz: cat ~/.bash_history
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: if you typed it exactly as i said and its made no difference then sorry, thats the only way i know of
<fde> or history, yes
<erk1> !fsck | mker
<rp_> does x.org use that much more memory? and if I put in modelines manually will they still be used? (they don't appear to be)
<ubottu> mker: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Guest77159> W: Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/./amsn_0.97.20070524-1_i386.deb
<Guest77159>   Size mismatch (its again giving me this error after i chose best server)
<arktvrvs> when I do xorg -configure I puts it into //xorg.conf.new (i think, maybe its .eg)
<nbeebo> ok thanks, anyone know how to fix the black bootscreen problem?
<miik> if I run 64-bit Linux, is there anyway, I can run a 32-bit binary?
<arktvrvs> so i mv /xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apeiron> miik, just do it.
<fde> miik: sure... need the 32bit libs though
<xc1024> hi everyone
<rp_> xorg -configure??
<nbeebo> i did Xorg -configure and it told me /root
<genii> miik: I think package ia32-libs might be needed
<miik> fedito, how?
<ikonia> miik: what do you want to run ?
<nbeebo> when u go rescue mode and cd u start in /root so i guess thats why
<arktvrvs> ok then, if you moved it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf , it should have made the changes
<arktvrvs> theres no reason to cd really
<arktvrvs> but oh well
<jared> hi
<deadman66> TY all! ran sudo fdisk and I think I am good
<keystr0k> Any idea why my Banshee stutters sometimes... processes all look normal in top
<nbeebo> i know but i cd to / i didnt know where i was so...
<miik> ikonia, a game only available as 32-bit
<ikonia> miik: what game
<miik> ikonia, closed-source commercial game
<cyball> hi ... is there a possibilit to tell the apt-get install command not to install depencies ?
<miik> ikonia, Tibia
<jared> i need an easy to use program for ubuntu that you can create bootable CD's with, that will boot into a DOS environment.
<fde> miik: look at 'apt-cache search ia32' for a start
<nbeebo> is it possible to use bash in irssi?
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: on a default install i only get 800x600 max, after doing that it goes somewhere around 1900 or more..
<ikonia> nbeebo is a shell, irssi is an irc client - what do you mena
<nbeebo> hmmm ok... ikonia: i mean if its part of irssi, to be possible to use bash in it.. kinda i suck at explaining
<arktvrvs> or was that on my old box.. anyway, it does make a difference.
<arktvrvs> nbeebo: /exec
<nbeebo> ok
<arktvrvs> like /exec ls
<cyball> nobody who can help with apt-get that does not install dependencies
<ikonia> nbeebo: how do you expect to use a shell in an irc chat channel ?
<ikonia> cyball: what are you trying to install
<arktvrvs> using /exec -o will forward the output to the current channel
<rabe> could anyone give me some support with installing an wine asio driver?
<syslq> I need something to mesure temp and voltage with?
<nbeebo> ikonie: akrtvrvs told me how to, just /exec then command
<fde> cyball: can you provide an example of the issue, throw it up on paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> miik: just looked at Tibia should be possible to run it in 32bit mode, it doesnt look like it needs anything special
<ikonia> rabe: guys in #winehq maybe better to help
<miik> ikonia, oh, where you looked at it?
<arktvrvs> doing /exec -o uname -a gives
<fosco__> syslq, sensors
<nbeebo> ok thanks
<arktvrvs> Linux arktvrvs 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<cyball> ikonia: i try to install some packages that have 100 dependencies that i really do not need
<syslq> fosco_ thanks
<cyball> ikonia. i try to tell apt-get that i do not want all dependencies
<arktvrvs> dependencies are there for the sole reason that they are needed
<fde> rabe: try 'sudo aptitude install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search asio.h' ... anything returned?
<LjL> cyball: using "sudo aptitude --without-recommends install packagename" will install only the really needed dependencies
<jared> actually
<jared> i haveda solution i think
<cyball> LjL
<cyball> LjL: thx for help :-)
<ncash> can anyone help me get my mic working on intrepid?
<nbeebo> well i cant use nano cause it juses terminal ui... whats a good simple text editor in cli?
<ncash> nbeebo Vi or vim
<Finiras> if i change the order of the partitions in gparted because windows vista seems to want the first partition (now its occupied by ubuntu), will ubuntu still boot? (assuming that windows didn't overwrite the bootloader yet)
<LjL> nbeebo: err, uh? if you are in the CLI, then of course it will use the terminal "UI".
<fde> Finiras: if you make the necessary changes to /boot/grub/menu.lst ... sure
<nbeebo> ljl: i mean the terminal gui, like mc for example, buttons and stuff
<ncash> mbeebo: replace gedit or nano with vi or vim
<LjL> nbeebo: nano doesn't have any buttons
<fde> LjL: guessing he can't figure out the ctrl+whatever functions
<nbeebo> but i cant use it in irssi.. trying to fix black bootscreen problem, aptitude search works btw
<LjL> nbeebo: i really don't see why you'd use *any* text editor in irssi
<vassler> hello i need help! i have a logictech webcam usb, i wounder how to install it or get ubuntu to find drivers for and install, anyone have any ideas?
<root__> ls -l
<root__> root äger
<root__> woho
<nbeebo> ljl: so i can look in xorg.conf without exiting irssi
<ikonia> nbeebo: open anoother terminal
<LjL> ...
<linny> vassler: could you give us the model no pls
<fde> vassler: they should be included already... have you tried plugging it in and using for example ekiga to test?
<ikonia> nbeebo: thats what xwindows is for, or tty's
<fde> !xwindows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwindows
 * fde hates that term  >:|
<nbeebo> ikonia: i know but then i need to copy paste everything.. anyway back to fixing
<LjL> nbeebo: if you can't open another terminal, you can just hit Ctrl+Z to temporarily stop irssi, then do "bg 1" to let irssi keep running, then edit your files.
<apeiron> !learn XWindows as It's not X Windows. It's X Window, or X11, or X.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fde> nbeebo: use screen to copy/paste
<apeiron> meh.
<LjL> nbeebo: then "fg" will get you back to irssi.
<LjL> !info gpm | nbeebo
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 207 kB, installed size 544 kB
<ikonia> nbeebo: you'd have to copy and paste if you had nano within irssi as the two programs are seperate
<LjL> nbeebo: you're asking the wrong questions, seriously
<ikonia> nbeebo: I get the impression your being %100 honest about what you want
<apeiron> !XWindows as It's not X Windows. It's X Window, or X11, or X.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fde> apeiron: !xwindows is It's not X Windows. It's X Window, or X11, or X would work... but they probably won't accept it as a factoid
<apeiron> ah, whoops
<apeiron> fde, Yeah that.
<apeiron> command history fail
<nbeebo> omg.. i just asked for a non x-GUI text editor and i got answer.. trying to answer ur questions
<LjL> fde: what do you have, a crystall ball? ;)
<frith> hello, when i upgraded to intrepid i lost my network tray icon
<frith> i guess i need to install it again
<Guest77159> i get the following error when trying to update amsn: W: Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/./amsn_0.97.20070524-1_i386.deb
<Guest77159>   Size mismatch
<p1und3r> anyone here really knowledgeable about ALSA, that can solve the unsolveable?
<ikonia> Guest77159: I thought we'd covered that a few minutes ago
<fde> LjL: yes actually, although its only about 60% accurate.... need the new model :(
<ikonia> Guest77159: thats is ubuntu ultimage edition repo
<ikonia> Guest77159: that is NOTHING to do with ubuntu and not supported here
<Guest77159> i changed the server but it still doesn't work
<LjL> Guest77159, why would you install amsn from an unsupported third-party repo?
<ikonia> Guest77159: that is ubuntu ultimate edition
<fde> p1und3r: want to try asking your actual question, and we'll see?
<linny> frith: im no pro mate but the same thing happened to me the network interface thingy changed in intrepid i just backed up and reinstalled mind you i was at the beta stge at the time there may be a fix now ?
<nbeebo> what does Error opening terminal: tty. mean?
<Guest77159> i installed from update manager
<LjL> Guest77159: are you on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Guest77159: no you didn't
<apeiron> 'ubuntu ultimate edition'? wtf
<Guest77159> yes
<fde> nbeebo: it means it couldn't spawn one of the tty's... (ctrl+alt+f1-6)
<Guest77159> i'm on ubuntu
<ikonia> apeiron: don't need to see "wtf"
<apeiron> ikonia, Then filter it. :)_
<LjL> Guest77159: what does "lsb-release -d" say?
<ikonia> Guest77159: your using ubuntu ultimate edition
<fde> apeiron: ubuntu even more bloated edition you mean?
<ikonia> apeiron: no - you don't say it
<frith> linny, i am sure i am just missing a package
<RyanPrior> I want to create an alternate key mapping for competitive video games. Can somebody help me with that?
<apeiron> ikonia, /ignore and move on
<ikonia> apeiron: no - you don't say it
<phantomcircuit> Every so often my system will hang and the caps lock key will be flashing im using intrepid
<fde> apeiron: he's an op... watch your self
<Guest77159> how do u know i'm using ubuntu ultimate? i have installed ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> Guest77159: your turing to use a repo for ubuntu ultimate edition
<LjL> Guest77159, give me the output of the command i requested, please.
<ikonia> trying I meant
<apeiron> ikonia, don't need to see "your" when you mean "you're"
<ikonia> apeiron: thi sisn't a gramma lesson.
 * fde tried to warn him  :(
<LjL> apeiron, you're muted for 5 minutes. please, take issues to PM.
<luigi> hi, i cannot enter in my webserver apache: it told me "You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<ikonia> luigi: your webserver root needs to be readable by the www-data user
<Guest77159> it says command not found
<linny> frith is this it ? network-manager-gnome_0.7~~svn20081020t000444-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Guest77159> where do i type this command and how do i type it
<luigi> ikonia, how i could do it??
<ikonia> luigi: make sure your webserver root is readable by everone or at least readable by the user www-data
<fde> Guest77159: please type '/nick somethingbetter' in this window
<frith> linny, i am just figuring out what the problem is with it
<fde> Guest77159: but Applications > Accessories > Terminal is where you'd type it
<Anil> just lsb-release -d
<LjL> Guest77159: my bad. it's "lsb_release -d"
<luigi> ikonia, how i could see that?
<somethingbetter> someone had ot do it
<Guest47674> it says ubuntu 8.10
<fde> Guest47674: you have to choose a nick that no one else has used... there ya go
<nbeebo> is it Vesa or vesa?
<fde> nbeebo: the latter
<nbeebo> ok
<Anil_1> LjL: it says ubuntu 8.10
<Barnicle> what is the biggest opensource community forum wise?
<LjL> !offtopic | Barnicle
<ubottu> Barnicle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> !offtopic | Barnicle
<Anil_1> LjL u there?
<fde> Barnicle: www.ubuntuforums.org ... but that isn't for this channel to discuss
<LjL> Anil_1: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<mihni> S.a
 * fde wishes Ubuntu would pre-install pastebinit
 * LjL wishes pastebinit would support the Ubuntu pastebin
<fde> LjL: it does... I bugged the devs to add it, and they did  :)
 * RyanPrior wishes.
<ikonia> luigi: it does
<ikonia> oops
<Anil_1> how do i copy paste tht
<LjL> fde: oh? thank you. it ought to go to main then...
<ikonia> LjL: I meant
<noglorp> I need help configuring my mouse for X - I have an integrated logitech wireless mouse/keyboard combo and a laser mouse, but to get the laser mouse detected I have to swap its USB port after boot.
<legolas558> I have just installed Intrepid Ibex. I have an error about missing firmware for ipw2100. Can somebody please help me?
<luigi> ikonia, are you talking about the directory /var/www? it is under root user...
<LjL> Anil_1: type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal, then select all text, then ctrl+c, then go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and ctrl+v to paste, then give us the URL
<nbeebo> well now i got it working again, with max res 800x600 ...
<noglorp> I don't want to use the logtech mouse anymore, it doesn't work well on the surface I'm using
<ikonia> luigi: thats right
<strN00B> !tab | anil_1
<ubottu> anil_1: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fde> LjL: yes... in my bug report I even requested this as it would assist IRC guys, but it never happened apparently
<LjL> fde: well, getting stuff into main is not that trivial unfortunately
<noglorp> strN00B: depends on the client :(
<fde> noglorp: every decent client has tab completion support for nicks
<strN00B> noglorp: xCHAT is beautiful!
<noglorp> xCHAT, gracias
<albe> ciao a tutti
<Anil_1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75354/
<luigi> ikonia, found, /var/www is property of ROOT user. full control
<phantomcircuit> Every so often my system will hang and the caps lock key will be flashing im using intrepid
<legolas558> albe: ciao
<noglorp> using sirc right now because tirc is crap
<ikonia> luigi: yes, www-data needs it
<dmulholland> hey, im getting a strange error, when I do sudo command - I get an error.... "sudo: unable to resolve host gatsby",,, how can i fix this?
<legolas558> is ipw2100 excluded from iibex?
<fde> noglorp: like I said... every decent client.......
<albe> volevo farvi una domanda come facci a montare un hd esterno se non lo monta in automatico quando lo collego?
<ikonia> dmulholland: you need to map your hostname to a localhost address in /etc/hsots
<LjL> !it | albe
<ubottu> albe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ikonia>  /etc/hosts
<fde> Anil_1: get rid of that Ultamatix crap
<erUSUL> dmulholland: make sure your /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts file agree on the name of your computer
<ikonia> dmulholland: you'll need to boot into ubuntu rescue shell from grub to do it
<nbeebo> my res is 800x600, this is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75355/ , can anyone tell me if something is wrong?
<LjL> !ultamatix | anil_1
<ubottu> anil_1: Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<dmulholland> cheers guys
<luigi> ikonia, i should to change this directory /var/www in order to get properties by my user?
<noglorp> fde: are there any decent console clients?
<dmulholland> think I see the problem now
<fde> noglorp: irssi
<erUSUL> dmulholland: you can do it from recovery mode (select it on grub menu)
<jonathan__> /join ubuntufr
<ikonia> luigi: not sure what I'm not making clear?
<ikonia> luigi: your web root needs to be readable by the user www-data
<noglorp> fdE: gratsi
<scientes_> how can i see waht locking up my sound?
<RyanPrior> I want to create an alternate key mapping for competitive video games. Can somebody help me with that?
<k0de> luigi: by the way, there's also a very good #apache
<fde> scientes_: lsof /dev/snd/*
<dmulholland> thanks ikonia and erUSUL
<noglorp> anyhow, anyone able to point me to a good resource on X mouse configuration?
<erUSUL> scientes_: sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<nbeebo> my max res is 800x600, should be 1900x1200, how can i fix this? this is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75355/
<fde> scientes_: but just running 'pulseaudio --stop && pulseaudio --start' should free it - ignore the errors
<ikonia> nbeebo: you can stop asking every 10 seconds
<luigi> ikonia, ok. found it! changing /var/www readeble by www-data
<phantomcircuit> If the kernel panics should i be seeing a message describing the panic somewhere?
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: not normally, but sometimes
<aoupi> phantomcircuit: don't count on it
<ikonia> phantomcircuit: depends on the type of panic
<fde> scientes_: you haven't stated Modes in that file....
<fde> scientes_: umm, that wasn't intended for you
<noglorp> phantomcircuit: <vague answer> :D
<luigi> ikonia, i changed... but localhost don't work....
<fde> nbeebo: you haven't stated Modes in that file....
<phantomcircuit> noglorp, for real....
<cwillu> nbeebo, you're on 8.10?
<ikonia> luigi: ubottu is apache running now ?
<noglorp> can anyone point me to a good IRC channel for help with xorg configuration (if noone here can help me with mouse issues)
<ikonia> noglorp: 'xorg
<ikonia> noglorp: #xorg
<noglorp> dur ><
<luigi> ikonia, yes.. it work, but, i've not permession..
<ikonia> luigi: show me ls -la /var/www in a pastebin
<nbeebo> cwillu: no im on 8.04, ive had max res before, but after kernel updates it gets back to 1600x1200
<noglorp> phantomcircuit, this might be way off, but /var/log/kern.log might be what you want
<mker> I did "sudo shutdown -F -r now" and fsck didn't automatically check my disk at startup
<noglorp> and I'm off to #xorg
<cwillu> nbeebo, does it work properly if you just get rid of the xorg.conf file?
<nbeebo> cwillu: then reboot?
<fde> cwillu: it is likely ignoring it now anyways due to BulletProofX, so no biggy
<scientes_> there need to be an easier way to reset sound
<erUSUL> mker: sudo touch /forcefsck
<scientes_> /etc/init.d/alsa reset and reload di not work, i had to force quit everything attached to snd and remove and reload the module
<cwillu> nbeebo, reboot or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Anil_1> hi
<fde> scientes_: easier than pulseaudio --restart ?
<Anil_1> i tried to uninstalled ultamatix, but its still giving me the same problem
<cwillu> fde, well, 'ignoring' would mean 'using bullet-proof because of xorg.conf issues' in this case :p
<bbeattie> Is there any way to get parted to write filesystem changes and write a filesystem without a reboot, just as fdisk does?
<scientes_> ~$ pulseaudio --restart
<scientes_> pulseaudio: unrecognized option '--restart'
<scientes_> E: main.c: Failed to parse command line.
<LjL> Anil_1, reinstall a genuine Ubuntu from www.ubuntu.com from scratch. what you have now is not a supported system.
<fde> cwillu: well no, BulletProofX ignored it no matter what... its a feature  :/
<cwillu> Anil_1, you're kinda in 'reinstall ubuntu' mode unfortunately.  It would be possible to clean things up, but it's not easy
<gigel2006> How can I check my wireless cards taht are available? like in windows in device manager and disable/enable them ?
<fde> cwillu: ignores*
<cwillu> fde, bulletproofx only kicks in if the main xorg fails for some reason.  Are you confusing the autoconfiguration with bulletproof, perhaps?
<cwillu> fde, if you have an xorg.conf file, that'll override the autodetection
<Anil_1> i did a reinstall of ubuntu but amsn doesn't upgrade
<Anil_1> have u tried upgrading amsn?
<theclaw> hi there
<gigel2006> Does UBUNTU see my USB wireless adapter automatically ?
<lenswipe> yes
<LjL> Anil_1: no, you did not. stop lying to us.
<theclaw> how do I manage the gnome keyring in intrepid?
<fde> cwillu: then why doesn't it here? adding modes and other things to that file has no effect with BulletProofX
<Anil_1> i formatted my pc
<Anil_1> i had windows
<lenswipe> can someone help me with octal phpbb permissions please
<gigel2006> lenswipe: was that answer to me ?
<erUSUL> gigel2006: if it has drivers for it it should
<Anil_1> i installed ubuntu 2 times
<Anil_1> like i format and then install
<erUSUL> gigel2006: do "iwconfig"
<Anil_1> i ran DBAN
<gregbrady> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 via wubi and now I need to get files from my Windows partition.  How do I go about mounting that partition?
<gigel2006> erUSUL: ok
<cwillu> fde, 'here' meaning?
<lenswipe> gigel2006: yes it was, im not saying for definate, but it should do
<fde> theclaw: Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys ?
<fde> cwillu: this box?
<lenswipe> can someone help me with file permissions
<LjL> Anil_1: you can't have reinstalled in 5 minutes. don't lie to us.
<lenswipe> phpbb file permissions help requied please
<Anil_1> i didn't do now
<cwillu> fde, chipset, attached monitor, etc...
<lenswipe> octal permissions
<Spirits-Sight> how do I disable the iptables firewall in Ubuntu 8.10
<Anil_1> but last week i had same problem
<Anil_1> and now its again giving me same problem
<lenswipe> nvm
<gigel2006> erUSUL: I already have a wireless card, might it be conflicting ?
<theclaw> fde: thanks
<LjL> anil_1: then you still have the same distribution that you had when you asked 5 minutes ago, and that IS NOT a supported distribution, because you have a ton of completely unsupported repositories enabled. reinstall from scratch.
<fde> cwillu: the monitor is crap, but the Screen Resolution tool allows the resolution I want....
<fde> cwillu: If I turn off BulletProofX, it works system wide too
<erUSUL> gigel2006: there is o reason for that. you may have as many wlan* interfaces as cards are in the system and even more
<Anil_1> like what repositories?
<MHz128> How can I get the "middle mouse button click" function in Firefox? ie. click the sroll wheel to scroll web pages
<fde> Anil_1: I think you were told to reinstall... never touch ultimatix again
<Anil_1> oh ok thanx
<LjL> Anil_1: all the ones in the Ultamatix section.
<cwillu> fde, xrandr 1.2 isn't bulletproofx
<cwillu> bulletproofx is the automatic failover to vesa if xorg can't start with the normal config for some reason
<amikrop> I am trying to create an Ubuntu installation USB from Debian, using UNetbootin. But the contents of the .iso file are not extracted in the USB, after the process ends. Any help, please?
<cwillu> fde, for several drivers, the xorg syntax to specify modes is different than it used to be; making use of xrandr style configuration
<fde> cwillu: umm... bulletproofx according to the related wiki pages on freedesktop.org is the autoconfiguration methods of Xorg...
<mmcneil> Hello.  I'm looking for some assistance with Intrepid and E17 on a laptop
<fde> cwillu: maybe the X developers are confused though?
<fde> cwillu: else you should stop assuming I'm dumb
<gigel2006> erUSUL: ok I fixed it, it seems the alfa 500mw has to be connected to 2 usb ports !
<gigel2006> erUSUL: thanks
<gregbrady> Nevermind.  I found it under /host
<cwillu> fde, I'm not assuming your dumb, but you're trying to tell me that xorg.conf's are ignored, and they're not
<erUSUL> gigel2006: power requirements i guess. there is a limit on the omunt of power a single usb port provides
<amikrop> I am trying to create an Ubuntu installation USB from Debian, using UNetbootin. But the contents of the .iso file are not extracted in the USB, after the process ends. Any help, please?
<cwillu> fde, if he had driver "vesa", he's probably not using the right driver, xorg autodetection won't override that
<fde> cwillu: I am telling you turning off bulletproofx fixes the resolution issues here... you're apparently telling me this is not valid?
<amikrop> At least, I can't see them through nautilus.
<fde> cwillu: anyway, we shouldn't be arguing in here... /msg me if you want
<Aperculum> how do I install a local package?
<dtansey> I have installed 8.10 and have given the LiveUSB tool a try. I checked "persistence" and gave myself 128m of space. But when I created a text file on the desktop, it wouldn't let me save. All I had done other than that was attempt (and fail) to get my wifi card to work (requiring fw-cutter)
<Aperculum> I mean, I have the package file
<dtansey> any ideas?
<fosco__> Aperculum, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<erUSUL> cwillu: "... that xorg.conf's are ignored, ..." according to release notes of intrepid Input devices sections of Xorg are indeed ignored nowadays
<erUSUL> cwillu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<cwillu> erUSUL, input devices is seperate from video modes
<erUSUL> cwillu: indeed
<gigel2006> help, I have the alfa 500mw and I'm running airodump in ubuntu and I have no PWR, I know it has something to do with mac80211, what can I do ?
<cwillu> erUSUL, the entries are actually commented out on upgrade, although I wouldn't be surprised if they were ignored even if they weren't
<mker> erUSUL: sudo touch /forcefsck only checked my first harddrive with Ubuntu on it. Not the second one.
<soho> hey guys, how do you securely delete data so that it can not be recovered?
<erUSUL> mker: well the second one can be umopunted and checked with the system running??
<erUSUL> soho: use wipe
<laku> Hey all, I'm gonna upgrade my gfx card 8600GT -> 9800GT do I need to remove my nvidia-drivers first, and then reinstall then again, once I've changed the card?
<joedude> Greeitngs all
<soho> i dont want to wipe my hardddrive
<histo> laku, what drivers are you using now?
<laku> Greetings, joedude
<soho> just a file on my desktop
<cwillu> lakin, afaik, it should work fine
<erUSUL> !info wipe | soho
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-5 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<laku> histo: how do I find that out lol? /proc/?
<histo> laku, well System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<cwillu> soho, it's a tricky problem, as modern filesystems use journalling:  replacing the files contents doesn't actually mean that the contents of the file aren't anywhere else on the drive.  In some cases, it's straightforward, but it depends on the history/use of the file
<endo602> anyone here good with audio settings
<endo602> ?
<laku> histo: oh, it says NVIDIA accelerated graphic driver (latest cards)
<histo> laku, Does it have a version number ex: 177
<endo602> I am trying to use optical out on my audio card
<unimatrix9> hello there
<laku> histo: no ..
<histo> laku, are you running intrepid?
<laku> 8.04
<histo> !info nvidia-glx-new hardy
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.14-21.51)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.14-21.51 (hardy), package size 5126 kB, installed size 15260 kB
<unimatrix9> is an ati radeon 9200 pro enough for 3D gaming on ubuntu?
<ogre_> hello all, i have a new conversion for someone that is pending on the knowledge that the built in webcam works for toshiba l305-s5884. anyone have any ideas if it works?
<laku> !info nvidia-glx-new hardy
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.14-21.51)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.14-21.51 (hardy), package size 5126 kB, installed size 15260 kB
<histo> laku, you should be fine. Assuming its using atleast 177
<laku> ok, thank histo :-)
<histo> laku, no its not
<histo> laku, its using 169.
<kylepike> endo602, your looking for spdif out... somehting like this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/no-output-through-spdif-but-analog-works.-how-do-i-get-output-through-spdif-265174/
<joedude> I am a newbie with a couple of related questions
<histo> laku, you need to either use envyng or install the drivers from nvidia.
<unimatrix9> i have run unreal on teh ati radeon 9200 , but get very poor performance
<Hikefu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kylepike> endo602, this looks like a good one... http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667687
<histo> laku, let me doulbe check that though
<unimatrix9> any tips are welcome
<laku> histo: oh, ok, so I'll have to remove the drivers and then reinstall them once I've changed the card?
<laku> histo: ok...
<Spirits-Sight> How can I disable iptables firewall
<joedude> I have a brand new 64 bit machine and when I start the live cd all I get is a root prompt. it is Nvidia FX 1700. Is this because that video card is not yet supported?
<gigel2006> help, I have the alfa 500mw and I'm running airodump in ubuntu and I have no PWR, I know it has something to do with mac80211, what can I do ?
<xorand> gigel2006, google it?
<histo> laku, it would work if you just put the card in and booted; however, you should install the newer driver from nvidia.com either from their site or with envyng
<gigel2006> xorand: tried
<histo> !envyng | laku
<ubottu> laku: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<gigel2006> histo: I probably need the right keywords
<Slayer> Hello
<Slayer> I have an odd prolem
<histo> laku, There are some performance issues with the nvidia-glx-new package and your card in hardy. Because its newer hardware they added more support in newer drivers that are on nvidia's site and in the intrepid repos.
<Hikefu> spelling?
<Slayer> Linux is picking up my wireless card thing, but not my card
<Spirits-Sight> does any one know how to disable the fireware in Ubuntu
<nbeebo> how do i kill the x-server? im trying to Xorg -configure but it says its running
<xorand> Slayer, how do you know that?
<BlueEagle> nbeebo: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<HaxorPrime> Spirits-Sight iptables -F
<nbeebo> ok
<Slayer> I had a tech guy from my school look at the results from my terminal
<HaxorPrime> nbeebo killall gdm
<xorand> Slayer, get another tech guy
<sako> Hey guys, I am using Ubuntu 64 bit, when I do sudo apt-get install eclipse is that getting me the 64bit version of eclipse?
<Slayer> He uses linux
<histo> Slayer, what type of card do you have?
<xorand> Slayer, so do i :)
<p1und3r> anyone know how to kill mixer_app?
<amikrop> Hello. I try to rename a USB flash disk, but I get this:
<amikrop> # mkfs -n corsair /dev/sda
<HaxorPrime> p1und3r, ps aux | grep mixer_app and see the pid, or killall mixer_app
<amikrop> mke2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<amikrop> mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - /dev/sda
<FloodBot1> amikrop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slayer> Belkin
<CarlFK> Spirits-Sight: why do you want to disable firewire?
<amikrop> I need some help, please....
<CarlFK> amikrop: sda1
<CarlFK> amikrop: wait..
<histo> Slayer, whats it say in lspci  for your card?
<Spirits-Sight> I want to disable it because I am letting my router firewall handle it and also I was told to disable it for now into I get asterisk working right
<Slayer> Belkin F5D8010
<CarlFK> amikrop: you got it backwareds correct: mount something somwhere
<p1und3r> HaxorPrime thanks man
<Slayer> my card doesn'y come up
<amikrop> CarlFK, ok. now?
<Slayer> but the thing for my card does
<Slayer> the thing I slide my card into, ZI mean
<histo> Slayer, Yeah run lspci see if it gives you a chipset. You are probably going to need the firmware. I believe thats a broadcomm card and that would explain your problem.
<Slayer> which is:
<histo> !broadcom | Slayer
<ubottu> Slayer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Slayer> broadcomm?
<Crogge> Hey, anyone here who could help me a second, I have a SIL 3114 Controller in my Server and a RAID 10 configured over the SATA Controller. Now I want to install a dual boot win my windows 2000 advanced server (means I cant delete the raid), lspci detect the card but the install doesnt find the HDD.
<histo> Slayer, but you need to run lspci in terminal and see if you have a bcm43xx chipset on that card.
<amikrop> CarlFK, What do I do now?
<joedude> anyone ever get a blank "tan" screen when updating from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Slayer> My card doesn't show at all.
<CarlFK> amikrop: oh hell... im 1/2 assleep.  you are doing mkfs, not mount...
<doug__> amikrop, have you created a partition on the device?
<histo> Slayer, it doesn't show in lspci?
<Slayer> tat's the problem
<Slayer> it's a no-show
<histo> Slayer, does this machine have internet access?
<Slayer> no
<amikrop> doug__, no
<bjv> my system just did a total crash (screen all garbled) and now my kernel modules for wireless cant be found on the disk?
<CarlFK> amikrop: back to my previous therory: mkfs ... sda1
<Slayer> I need the card to work for it to get internet access
<bjv> this is not the first time i have lost drivers after a crash
<xorand> Slayer, what is the make of the card?
<histo> Slayer, let me look up your card real quick hold up.
<bjv> though it ~is the first time network drivers disapeared, usually my 3d drivers vanish from the disk.
<amikrop> CarlFK, # mkfs -n corsair /dev/sda1
<amikrop> mke2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<amikrop> mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - /dev/sda1
<Slayer> Belkin F5D8010
<bjv> im running ext3
<doug__> amikrop, create a partition on it (using maybe fdisk) then mkfs the partition sda1
<bjv> any ideas?
<vassler> hey what is eclispe?
<amikrop> doug__, how?
<Slayer> it's supposted, just not being seen by the system
<Slayer> I think it's my card reader
<histo> Slayer, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bjv> vassler: an IDE for java?
<Slayer> Card reader:
<xorand> vassler, it's the community'd response to netbeans
<doofy`> where is the ssh authorized_keys file?
<bjv> vassler: if we are speaking of the same program.   it is a gui text editor/compiler for java
<Slayer> I am using the newest one
<Slayer> Xubunto 8.10
<scatterp> hey can any one help me install ubuntu on raid ?
<doug__> amikrop, i would use fdisk
<Slayer> Xubuntu*
<histo> Slayer, k give me a minute to check something
<doug__> doofy`, ~/.ssh/ is the standard place
<Slayer> k
<amikrop> doug__, ok
<doofy`> doug__, so openssh-server will look there for all user accounts or just the one associated with that users home?
<_ViTiNhOw_> well...hi everyone...can somebody help me about the USB conection? i'm using the 8.04...
<HaxorPrime> _ViTiNhOw_ what you need?
<xorand> Slayer, http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/558005855931
<doug__> doofy`, no '~\ is short hand for homedir
<doug__> doofy`, no '~/' is short hand for homedir
<histo> Slayer, it should show up in lspci -nn as posibly an airo networks eithernet controller.
<xorand> Slayer, get another card?
<xorand> I use hauwei, ftw :)
<_ViTiNhOw_> ﻿HaxorPrime i want to conect (internet) by usb
<laku> histo: Thanks. So I should use the envyng instead of nvidias official drivers?
<histo> Slayer, look for Ethernet Controller: Airgo Networks Inc AGN100 802.11 a/b/g True MIMO Wireless Card [17cb:0001] (rev 01)
 * Kondensuotas_pie mazas, storas, kiaules akim, ir nuolat pilantis.
<doofy`> doug__, yea I know, but I'm trying to set up public key authentication for the machine, I figured the config files would be more general than to be in the home dir
<histo> laku, they both accomplish the same thing.
<nbeebo> hmm too a billion years but, i removed xorg conf, black screen when reboot, did Xorg -configure, moved it to xorg.conf and changed to vesam and im sure i still got 800x600
<laku> histo: ok, thanks. I'll change the card now.
<nbeebo> took* vesa**
<Slayer> nope
<Slayer> dun have it
<Slayer> I have:
<histo> laku, from what I understand envyng takes care of some things for you making it easier. But I think either way is easier.  You should be able to change the card and install the drivers later if you have issues.
<Slayer> 01:09.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T [14e4:4401] (rev 01)
<histo> Slayer, yeah thats wired.
<doug__> doofy`, ssh system config is in /etc/ssh - but user stuff (like their public key) is in their homedir/.ssh/
<Slayer> the thing I think I am having my problem with is this though:
<histo> Slayer, There are some issues with linux and that belkin card I can tell you that.
<Slayer> 01:06.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c475 [1180:0475] (rev 81)
<nbeebo> another question.. when i installed from envyng my screen got black..
<HaxorPrime> _ViTiNhOw_ modem 3g?
<doofy`> doug__, got it. thanks
<histo> Slayer, Nah your belkin card is known to have issues.
<meoblast001> does anyone know where i can get a deb of Dolphin-emu? the website is down so i cant get it there
<_ViTiNhOw_> ﻿HaxorPrime no =/ it's a SpeedStream (4200)
<AJC_Z0> Sound was working but now isn't. Running 8.10 with gnome and (default) pulseaudio for playback. No audio tool including paplay will make a sound come out of speakers or headphones. alsamixer shows pulseaudio bar up to max. Hints on how to debug would be most welcome. I'm not inclined to try some of the workarounds on the forums as it _was_ working
<meoblast001> and all the sites that host it only host the windows version
<Slayer> so I gotta re-install XP
<Slayer> is what you're telling me
<nbeebo> meoblast001, i would google it.. im noob tho
<xorand> Slayer, no, we is telling you to get better wireless card :)
<Slayer> I HATE XP/ >.<
<histo> Slayer, you can try lshw
<Slayer> I am broke
<xorand> Slayer, xp NICE FOR GAMES
<histo> Slayer, is this a usb wifi dongle?
<danbhfive> meoblast001: getdeb.net is one place to try
<Slayer> I can either get my card working or go back to XP
<Slayer> dongle?
<histo> Slayer, is it a usb wifi adapter or is this built it?
<xorand> he said it was a card.....pcmcia
<[NNUser]> hi
<xorand> he said it was a card.....pcmcia?
<Sebooo> hi
<Slayer> It slides into a slot. It's a laptop card. (And oddly, my desktop has a card slot.)
<meoblast001> its not there
<meoblast001> in getdeb
<danbhfive> Slayer: usb wifi = wifi dongle... usually
<histo> Slayer, ahh okay try sudo pccardctl ident
<gigel2006> How can I check if I have the r8187 driver installed ?
<nbeebo> y
<xorand> Slayer, it's called pcmcia card.  Old style.  I use one too.  I use hauwei
<danbhfive> gigel2006: modinfo maybe?
<Sebooo> is it possible to use software raid 1 with luks without LVM? has someone done it and can help me how to do it?
<gigel2006> danbhfive: ok I';m going to try it
<histo> Slayer, basically you need to use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers to get that card to work.
<xorand> yeah, ndiswrapper could do it
<xorand> but he haz no internets, lol
<jimcooncat> If I use xfs for my / partition, do I need a separate /boot?
<nikki93> Hey guys! The xmonad and xmonad-contrib in the Ubuntu Hardy repos is of version 0.5. How can I get the latest version?
<ComradeHaz> n
<histo> there's offline ways of doing it.
<ComradeHaz> no
<ComradeHaz> you are WRONG
<xorand> Slayer, from where are you chatting?
<oooo> .
<ComradeHaz> He has no internet
<ComradeHaz> with a bloody S
<xorand> ComradeHaz, grammarNazi
<ComradeHaz> :D
<ComradeHaz> no
<erk1> !offtopic | lotsofpeople
<ubottu> lotsofpeople: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ComradeHaz> I just don;t like be highlighted because people can;t spell has :D
<danbhfive> nikki93: why don't you upgrade to intrepid?
<xorand> i can haz spellings lessonz?
<ComradeHaz> :P
<Slayer> I am chatting from a comp in the room beside mine
<Slayer> mine has the linux comp
<meoblast001> still cant find Dolphin-emu
<jimcooncat> nikki: backports or prevu maybe
<histo> Slayer, let me send you a site it has directions for ndiswrapper. Also I'll send you a site about getting the card detected. You should be able to follow the directions to get everythign working.
<xorand> Slayer, it will be difficult to get software on your Ubuntu 8.10 without a package manager
<xorand> and for that you need inet access.  That's the conndrum
<Slayer> I can get the files onto my Ipod and put them on my other computer
<Slayer> and ndiswrapper is working
<histo> Slayer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D8010 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#check
<ska_> What is a good hosting provider that is reliable and moderately priced?
<histo> xorand, no its not a problem
<MindVirus> Hello. Can Rhythmbox have gapless playback?
<erk1> MindVirus: Yes
<xorand> histo, it is for beginners
<calwig> hi guys, has anyone used ENVY?
<histo> Slayer, just look at the directions for the offline mode.
<MindVirus> erk1, ?
<histo> !anyone | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<calwig> i am trying to install the ATI driver for a Dell Laptop. Can anyone help me
<jimcooncat> Sorry to repeat, but I think my msg got drownded: If I use xfs for my / partition, do I need a separate /boot?
<histo> xorand, thats why we have step by step directions in the wiki. help.ubuntu.com
<histo> !wifi > xorand
<ubottu> xorand, please see my private message
<calwig> histo: thx for ur help
<danbhfive> ska_: http://thefreehosts.com/
<xorand> cheeky
<erk1> MindVirus: Check edit: preferences: playback: enable crossfade backend
<MatBoy> mhh, why is ubuntu slower on my laptop than windows ?
<MindVirus> erk1, that's not gapless.
<calwig> hi kyleN
<erk1> MindVirus: Yes it is, check Rhythmbox docs
<histo> calwig, are you using envyng hopefully?
<craigbass1976> I have a web server, and am trying to display a bunch of images.  They're not showing up, and I get a message about them being corrupt.  If I open up in GIMP, save (make no changes) and close, then they will display in the browser.  ANy idea why this is, and how to avoid opening/saving all 800 of them?
<histo> !envyng > calwig
<ubottu> calwig, please see my private message
<Slayer> dude
<erk1> MindVirus: I had the exact same reaction as you, but I read up on it and tadaa, gapless playback
<xorand> gotta go.  Have to catch Quantum of Solace.  Laters...
<MindVirus> erk1, roger. Thanks.
<histo> !ati > calwig
<Slayer> this line does NOT come up
<Slayer> 03:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Airgo Networks Inc AGN100 802.11 a/b/g True MIMO Wireless Card [17cb:0001] (rev 01)
<Slayer> I's the slot I slide my card into
<histo> Slayer, read the other link I sent you for that issue
<nbeebo> if i do Xorg -configure and get the file xorg.conf.new(?) is it just to move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf or should i rename it
<Slayer> I saw something about a patch in google searches. (But can't find the patch DL.)
<histo> Slayer, does the card work in windows?
<Slayer> ywa
<Slayer> yes*
<histo> Slayer, well what kind of laptop do you have?
<MindVirus> erk1, not quite gapless, but closer.
<Slayer> I have a Dell PC
<Slayer> desktop
<histo> Slayer, with a pcmcia slot?
<erk1> MindVirus: Then it's most likely a problem with the tracks themselves. Most of my music plays back with flawless gapless
<jimcooncat> craigbass1976: gthumb could help you automate it, especially if they're all in one directory. If you need a robust command line tool, maybe imagemajick.
<Slayer> like I said, only PC I've evr seen that takes laptop cards
<MindVirus> erk1, when played through my iPod it is perfect.
<Doonz> ok say my mother board died on my server
<Slayer> yep, with one of those slots
<Slayer> Want a pic?
<histo> Slayer, okay that is goofy. What model of dell.
<Doonz> what are my chances of bring up my raid array on a new mobo
<Slayer> Just to be sure it's the slot?
<calwig> histo: thanks for the info :)
<Slayer> Insperon
<histo> calwig, np
<erk1> MindVirus: Then it's fishy. You could try sliding the slider up to something other than 0.0
<danbhfive> Slayer: does the card show up when you run lspcmcia?
<histo> Slayer, You have to be more specific. Inspiron ????  What there is usually a number after that.
<Slayer> 1 min
<MindVirus> erk1, slider's not at 0.0.
<MindVirus> It's at 1.5.
<nbeebo> if i do Xorg -configure and get the file xorg.conf.new(?) is it just to move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf or should i rename it too?
<Slayer> let me get the pages saved and to the PC
<MindVirus> But I have it set so that it doesn't crossfade between songs on the same album.
<erk1> MindVirus: Then try putting it at 0.0. Also, did you restart Rhythmbox?
<MindVirus> Thought I did, but I'll do it again.
<sgraham> hey in 8.04 where is the external monitor option?
<craigbass1976> jimcooncat, just read somewhere that they might be CMYK encoded, instead of rgb.  FF has issues with that I guess; I have not tested on IE.  I'm guessing imagemajick could switch them in one fell swoop...
<histo> Slayer, also does the card have lights on it and do they light up when you insert it?
<sgraham> like i want to extend my desktop onto a second monitor.
<Slayer> Um.. no lights at the moment
<MindVirus> erk1, nope.
<MindVirus> Doesn't do the trick.
<histo> Slayer, and does the computer beep at all? You can try to eject the card then type in sudo dmesg -c then insert the card and type in dmesg and see if there is any output.
<Slayer> be right back
<Slayer> and it's never beeped when I put in/removed the card, not even with XP
<jotil> nbeebo: mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf - this will replace the file old file with the new. backup the old file incase things go wrong.
<jimcooncat> craigbass1976: that's a good guess, and worth a try. good luck!
<danbhfive> Slayer: also check lspcmcia
<erk1> MindVirus: Okay, my settings are: Enable crossfade, 0.0, crossfade within album. But when listening closely, you're right, it's not entirely flawless, but it is almost indistinguishable.
<MindVirus> Mine clicks.
<MindVirus> Noticeably.
<Gnuyen> my volume indicator
<Gnuyen> when you use multimedia keys
<Gnuyen> is floating on top of everything and is dead.  xkill won't kill it
<Gnuyen> is there a way to get rid of it?
<erk1> MindVirus: Mine did that with tracks I separated myself using mp3splt, but for the rest of the archive it's all good.
<MindVirus> Nah.
<MindVirus> Still does it, even with your settings.
<jimcooncat> Gnuyen: restart your x session, ctrl-alt-backspace. save your work first, of course
<gigel2006> How can I use apt-get update to install r8187 ?
<morpheus> server irc.a0hell.org
<meoblast001> Dolphin-Emu is telling me im missing opengl extentions or my opengl renderer is broke... how do i fix this
<Gnuyen> without logging out and back in
<Gnuyen> preferably
<nbeebo> jotil: ive done it 2 times already without making backup, but theres some files that says backup then date, theres only 1 from november, should i use the second oldest one?
<Gnuyen> n/m i just killed the panel
<Gnuyen> and it worked
<Gnuyen> thanks!
<nbeebo> jotil: from august
<MatBoy> guys, is ubuntu stil slow in graphics ?
<jimcooncat> Gnuyen: that's good, I usually end up with seahorse in limbo when I do that
<livre> hi
<histo> !who > Slayer
<ubottu> Slayer, please see my private message
<nbeebo> matboy: i dont use 3d at the moment but theres the infamous flash problem...
<greg_> is anyone able to help me set up open vpn on my ubuntu box? would like to be able vpn in and mount my samba shares remotely ?
<livre> they know if exist xchat for web ?
<jotil> nbeebo: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak-08nov21 - this will backup the current file
<MatBoy> nbeebo: I installed XP again for a dualboot
<haydn> Can anyone help point me to a good tutorial as to how I might be able to install an earlier kernel than 2.6.27-7.
<MatBoy> but man XP is fats comparing to Ubuntu or Linux itself
<MatBoy> *fast
<sambagirl>  wow that Wubi is unbelieveable :D
<jotil> nbeebo: then move the xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11
<nbeebo> jotil: ok
<jotil> nbeebo: and rename it to xorg.conf
<Din|BSD> did you just say xp is faster than linux? LOL
<sambagirl> wubi is the neatest thing ever done for linux :D
<MatBoy> Din|BSD: in graphics it is
<erk1> MatBoy: XP is was made 6 years ago, for the hardware available at that time. Ubuntu 8.10 is made for modern computers :)
<MatBoy> erk1: hehe, it's kinda slow on my 4 screens so I know it's an GPU issue
<phantomcircuit> Can i install intrepid over hardy from the cd basically start over with intrepid? but not lose the data on my hdd?
<mmcneil> Can anyone tell me how to make Xorg retain my monitor resolution settings on Intrepid ? When I use my laptop's display everything looks fine.  When I attach my monitor to it, it won't switch to 1280x1024, without me manually changing the resolution.  If I reboot, I have to change  the resolution to 1280x100024, log out and log back in.
<raven> how do i remove pulseaudio from my ubuntu, leaving alsa to reign in glory?
<raven> or make it work with counter-strike source
<raven> :p
<sambagirl> i have alot of free space on this drive, i used wubi to install it under 2000 on a server. now can i use gparted to expand the space for ubuntu?
<jotil> phantomcircuit: backup the data and then install and restore the data
<phantomcircuit> jotil, it's sort of a lot of data, it's not the end of the world if i lose it but id rather not have to download again
<histo> sambagirl, yeah but the drive may need to be unmounted to expand the space. You may have to boot from the install cd
<jotil> phantomcircuit: create a partition, move it there.
<sambagirl> umm i see histo. and get this! the wirleless worked straight away! :D
<sambagirl> wow it worked! :D
<cyball> is ther a possibility to catch an error from aptitude if a package is not existend ?
<haydn> Anyone know how to install an older kernel?
<dmulholland> hey, are there any open source programs for learning languages (i.e. italian)
<umer> donjr i guess by using talk
<umer> i never use it but i remember there is utility name as talk
<umer> or you can do it
<umer> by using simple file
<umer> echo "hi how are you" >> talkfile.txt
<umer> you don't even need to open it
<jimcooncat> sambagirl: see "How do I resize the virtual disks?" near bottom of this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<montpelie> hi there, I'm having problems using "dd" while trying to make a backup of my ipod onto an ISO IMAGE, I keep getting Input/Output error at the moment it's copied 40 MB and it quits, please advice
<raven> how do i remove pulseaudio from my ubuntu, leaving alsa to reign in glory?
<raven> or make it work with counter-strike source
<raven> :p
<NicEXE> is there any simple 3d modeler for linux like google sketchup?
<umer> yes NiceEXe
<umer> blender
<jotil> montpelie: user tar. it is great.
<umer> it's awesome
<raven> wings3d, i think, is for linux, or if ur more serious about it blender, NicEXE
<raven> wings3d is easier and nicer, but blender is more fullfeatured
<kilgore> I have a machine here running 7.04, I'd like to upgrade to 8.10 .. am I better off doing all the upgrades to 8.10 or just reinstalling with a current cd?
<umer> you must try check out the blender videos on blender.org
<raven> kilgore, reinstalling with a new cd is more foolproof, but if u back up ur things no reason not to try an upgrade, kilgore
<Hikefu> reinstall kilgore
<umer> welll i am waiting for google sketchup come on google we need it google sketchup for linux
<jotil> kilgore: you need to go like this: 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10
<Clooth> http://avrillavignenude.info/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=6ff0353bcdb35ae7f512d84864918da2
<Reenen> lo all... I want to check my network usage, and I've read that vnstat does it... how do I set it to always be logging my network activity, and how do I get it to start?
<raven> i think we need to ban that clooth fellow
<kilgore> Hikefu: that's what I was thinking.. was hoping you'd tell me the easy way would work
<jimcooncat> kilgore: back up your /home, and make a file with your package names
<jotil> kilgore: three upgrades. or you can fresh install 8.10.
<meoblast001> does anyone here know why dolphin-emu would be outputting "Can't create opengl renderer. You might be missing some required opengl extensions, check the logs for more info"
<kilgore> there is nothing on this machine worth saving
<meoblast001> i cant find the logs
<jimcooncat> kilgore: nuke it
<umer> i have update my 7.04 to 8.04 last month just few days back i update 8.04 to 8.10
<kilgore> only reason I have 7.04 on it is that was the cd I happened to have available
<NicEXE> umer: i miss cinema 4d
<umer> well any one has idea about google chorome when it will available for linux
<espc> Need help with procedure 4 in this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372011
<raven> i dunno but stay wary, google IS trying to take over the world, umer
<Aperculum> my ubuntu is using the restricted drivers but I would like to try using the open source ati drivers, how do I do this?
<raven> i support them, as things stand, tho
<cyball> nobody here who can help with catching error messages from apt-get (aptitude) ? :-)
<jimcooncat> espc: can't find SETUP.EXE
<jimcooncat> ?
<espc> not sure what to do in terminal
<Reenen> cyball: I think you can just run your apt-get (aptitude) > filename.txt
<mmcneil> After upgrading to Intrepid, I'm having some issues with screen resolution. I'm running it on my Dell laptop.  When I use the laptop display, everything looks good. When I attach my monitor, it still uses the 1024x768 settings.  I' change it to 1280x1024, log out and log back in and everything looks like it's supposed to. If I reboot, I have to repeat those steps.  This was not an issue when I was on 8.04 LTS
<espc> im a newbie trying to get rid of vista
<montpelie> right jotil , I think I am gonna do that, now just for my info would the right command be "tar -cvf  ipod-backup.tar /media/myipod" ????
<espc> need my office though
<umer> espc: why dont you use gui synaptic manager ?? if you are having difficulties using command line apt-get
<amikrop> Hello. I follow this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick (manual way) but when I am told to copy files to the root directory of the USB, or rename directories and files, I am not able.
<jotil> montpelie: that would be it for a simple tar. you can compress with j or z
<cyball> Reenen: i do not want to do apt-get into file i want to write an installation script the problem is if the package does not exist and i set more than one package to be installed the one that does not exist does not install but all the others do
<umer> get rid of vista : i never use it
<espc> and get office 2003 on there?
<amikrop> It says, the filesystem is read-only.
<cyball> Reenen: so how can i get this error message i get alway 0 as result
<Slayer> hello?
<guedesav> hi, I'm having a problem setting up a wireless access point in Ubuntu, anyone can give me a hand?
<amikrop> The filesystem I use is msdos.
<Slayer> Need help again
<montpelie> right jotil , I think I am gonna do that, now just for my info would the right command be "tar -cjvf  ipod-backup.tar /media/myipod" ????
<gigel2006> what is the command to get from the web a zip file for example? wget?
<guedesav> I've put up a topic in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960248
<montpelie> how about that??
<amikrop> Should I make it FAT16 or something?
<Slayer> I click configure network and it says it can't find the network configuration tool
<Reenen> sorry cyball, my bash is rusty beyond...
<jotil> montpelie: verify the tarball once you are done so you don't lose data.
<espc> umer, i have vista and same hardrive ubuntu on the
<Reenen> espc: which version of office do you have?
<jotil> montpelie: -cjvf sounds okay to me. run this command: man tar
<espc> 2003
<umer> espc : i said i never use vista i don't know why people waste their money on vista when there is better option available
<espc> i need it for work
<Reenen> espc: OpenOffice 3.0 supports 2003 pretty natively
<umer> yeap it does
<Reenen> I *think* MS office is pretty well supported by wine
<meoblast001> is there a way to milk full opengl video out of my system?
<onexused> When trying to connect to the Internet with kppp, I occasionally am told "Modem Busy".  The phone line is free and pppd doesn't show up with "ps -A".  What can I do besides restarting the computer?
<umer> well Open office 3.0 you don't need to run office to run by using wine
<Slayer> !Danbhfive Hey, know anything about a network configuration tool?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jotil> Reenen: i thought OO3 support reading of XP files but writes 2003 format, for the sake of backward compatibity?
<meoblast001> my system supports 1.3 and i want 2.0.. how do i do that?... any framebuffers available?
<jotil> compatibility
<sambagirl> umm i cannot locate the terminal or shell icon
<sambagirl>  i am using intrepid
<Reenen> well, which features of the later versions do you need that's not in 2003?
<espc> i need office 2003
<umer> you need office 2003 tu run on ubuntu
<jotil> sambagirl: alt+f2 -> gnome-terminal
<umer> you can use wine
<espc> exactly
<umer> but i suggest you must try open office
<sambagirl> thanks
<sambagirl> how do  i get to a shell tho?
<montpelie> alrighty jotil, I guess that should do it, but I may get some error messages as to the songs compression as the mp3 format's been already shrunk
<Slayer> an anyone help me?
<espc> i need all the templates and functions of advanced office 2003
<umer> it has almost same environment with some better options convert your doc into pdf etc
<jotil> sambagirl: gnome-terminal is the command to start a terminal session for you
<umer> espc
<umer> then
<umer> www.winehq.org
<FloodBot1> umer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<umer> espc:www.winehq.org
<espc> i downloaded wine
<umer> oh sorry
<Reenen> and?
<montpelie> jotil, I just did the cvfj command and I got some errors but they vanished when I retried without the gzip compression, any suggestion?
<umer> i thought i am using my psi :) new here
<espc> but there are steps to take to get office 2003 running on ubuntu
<sambagirl> i found it :D
<jotil> montpelie: what error?
<Reenen> umer no worries....
<Slayer> nvm, brb
<livre> they know if exist xchat for web ?
<montpelie> jotil: some errors stating that some folders had not been found
<jotil> montpelie: what folders?
<montpelie> jotil: not even an error related to the mp3 files
<guedesav> I'm having a problem setting a zd1211b wireless adapter in Master mode, anyone can help me?
<dennda> how do you use the "magnifier" binary?
<jotil> montpelie: go without compressing because it doesn't help your cause. mp3 files are compressed anyways.
<Reenen> I want to check my network usage, and I've read that vnstat does it... how do I set it to always be logging my network activity, and how do I get it to start?
<jotil> Reenen: use SNMP with mrtg
<jotil> best thing out there
<elliotjhug> hi all - I'm getting a black screen with only a cursor when I login to GNOME.. any ideas how to diagnose? (since I can't start any apps once it gets to that stage)
<Reenen> jotil: so I should install mrtg?
<montpelie> jotil: contacts, calendars, recordings, ipod control, notes ............. actually everything .... and I can tell it's not a filesystem issue as it works great
<maria> exit
<maria> :d
<montpelie> jotil: to let you know, I am issuing commands as superuser
<jotil> montpelie: great! now burn the file to the CD. you are done.
<danub_> hey all
<elliotjhug> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<guedesav> hye danub
<jotil> Reenen: lookup mrtg.
<umer> ping me
<umer> ping umer
<elliotjhug> anybody know where gnome keeps its logs?
<Reenen> espc: did you read: http://www.wine-reviews.net/microsoft/running-ms-office-2003-under-linux-with-wine-0952.html
<ratpoison> hello! ubuntu 8.10 amd64 user. Pulseaudio server seems to crash and I can't connect to it using teh manager app
<montpelie> jotil: another quick question man, am I gonna have any trouble whenever I try to extract the tarball files into another IPOD?, cause the one Iam backing files up from is kinda faulty..... is there anytthing else I should take into account???
<danub_> so, i have this problem where i have port forwarding setup for ssh but since i did a reinstall of ubuntu, its coming up as a dhcp'd addy. I need to know how to change the ip configurtation via the shell because being rpd'd from work -> home -> vmware linux box is laggy as all heck. anyone wanna take a minute to help me reconfigure my ip and make it static?
<elliotjhug> ratpoison:  try killing its process then starting it from the console so that it gives you output - then you'll have something to diagnose it from
<umer> /var/log
<umer> i guess
<vassler> how do i install a usb logitech quickcam on ubuntu (intreped) ?
<jotil> montpelie: i do not know much about backing up iPods. sorry about that.
<vassler> anyone know?
<ratpoison> elliotjhug: I don't have a pulseaudio process right now
<montpelie> jotil: dont know maybe the files contained into the ipod folders have some sort of encryption that has to match with the small 9 gb partition containing the firmware
<elliotjhug> ratpoison:  ok - so just start it from the terminal to see what it says
<joedude> Greetings, anyone get a blank "tan" screen when updating 8.04 to 8.10? (old machine)
<montpelie> jotil: I appreciate your help, thanx
<ratpoison> elliotjhug: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start   ?
<meoblast001> how do i enable mesagl?
<Reenen> vassler: usually those things "Just work" (TM)...
<jotil> montpelie: i have no idea. but usually firmware is kept away from public viewing. i do not know for sure so don't take my word for granted.
<elliotjhug> ratpoison:  nah - use 'pulseaudio'
<elliotjhug> ratpoison:  gives you more output
<vassler> anyone know how to find and install correct drivers for a usb logitech webcam
<ratpoison> elliotjhug:  W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<vassler> ?
<ratpoison> elliotjhug: for more precise output, wait for pastebin
<montpelie> jotil: kk
<ratpoison> elliotjhug:  http://pastebin.com/m4235f185
<umer> joedude: at least i am lucky i just update my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 my machine 2.66 Pentium D i will consider it as a old hardware
<umer> joedude: it's working really awesome
<vassler> anyone know how to find and install correct drivers for a usb logitech quickcam?
<Reenen> vassler: you insert the device... the type dsmg | tail, then search that exact string
<ratpoison> elliotjhug: I'm also pasting my asoundconf list output
<Reenen> (in google)
<thefawk_> umer im running 8.04 in a PentiumIII @ 600Mhz, your Pentium D is notthat old
<ekontsevoy> I have a crontab line that looks like "1/5 * * * * mycommand.sh" and it runs every 5 minutes just fine. However, when I suspend/resume the laptop, the task stops running which is annoying.
<vassler> reenen: what does that mean?
<vassler> dsmg? tail?
<ratpoison> elliotjhug: http://pastebin.com/m608cd5e9
<elliotjhug> ratpoison:  OK - I think the problems most likely to be with it not finding the definitions
<umer> dmesg
<lit3l> hi i'm seeking a good picture viewer, which can run gif, does anyone know ?
<ravn> hi ppl. Now I'm in deep shit! I have tried to install ubuntu 8.10 and 8.04 from two different burnt cd's on my Fujitsu-Siements Lifebook E and failed twice. Further the harddrive is formated so there is nothing left of the old installation (files were backed up, n.p. there). What the ?!¤#" to do? I searched the internet, but found nothing documented about the fail.  The problem is that when booting from the cd, first everything works well, up
<pecko> lit3l: gwenview :P
<ratpoison> elliotjhug: "definitions" ?
<genii> lit3l: You mean which can show the animations of a gif?
<umer> vassler dmesg -c
<Flannel> ravn: Please watch your language.  Also, you got cut off at "everything works well, up"
<lit3l> genii: yes
<ravn> until either (one of two things happening) 1: the formating of the ext3 partition fails, not saying why or what or 2: the installation fails when copying files, saying there is something wrong with the CD (same on 8.10 and 8.04). An integrity check on the CD
<vassler> umer: what does that mean?
<Alexzzz> privet
<umer> vassler type whatis dmesg
<ravn> Flannel: I'm sorry 'bout the language, I'm getting a bit frustrated with Ubuntu here...
<vassler> ??
<umer> it's actually print the current kernel ring buffer
<Reenen> vassler: what dmsg means is basically debug messages (I assume), and tail means "show me the last 10"
<DJ_Mario> ravn: you tried both CDs and you get the same problem?
<danub_> ravn: that sounds vaguely familiar... does your system havea  jmicron controller?
<Flannel> An integrity check on the CD what?
<jotil> dmsg - device messages i thought?
<elliotjhug> ratpoison:  "Unable to find definition" <-- that problem - does pulseaudio proceed to stay running or does it die?
<Reenen> jotil: yes, I think you're right
<yaser> I have a wifi card working with correct drivers and a lan Inet connection, who can help me create a Wifi hotspot please?
<ravn> DJ_Mario: yes
<ratpoison> elliotjhug: it keeps running
<vassler> why doesnt ubunutu automaticaly detect a usb web cam??
<ravn> danub_: dunno, what is that?
<vassler> like windows might?
<Reenen> espc: so you put in your device, ask the system for the last 10 device messages, and you should be able to recognise the usb device
<DJ_Mario> ravn:  is it possible that either (1) your optical (CD) drive is failing or (2) both the 8.04 and the 8.10 install CDs are scratched?
<danub_> vassler diid for mine
<Flannel> vassler: it depends on the webcam.  Theres a good deal of support for many webcams, not not all
<Guinnesss> vassler: It does mine...which on have you got?
<Flannel> ravn: Did the integrity check pass or fail?
<elliotjhug> ratpoison:  OK - so it does in the end find something that makes it work. When its running like that can you connect to it from the manager?
<ravn> Flannel: pass
<danub_> ravn: do you have a jmicron raid controller
<vassler> guinnesss: not sure.
<umer> no
<umer> vessler : you can see the short description about command by typing whatis dmesg , whatis ls or you can even use man pages which are really helpfull man dmesg , man ls etc
<sambagirl> is intreptid considered stable or unstable?
<umer> vassler
<umer> connect your cam
<ravn> DJ_Mario: well, I don't know, maybe I should try installing from USB or something...
<meoblast001> how do i use software rendering?
<umer> and type the following command dmesg -c and send us the last message of kernel buffer
<Flannel> ravn: This is the Desktop CD?  Have you tried the alternate CD?
<ravn> danub_: I don't know, have to check...
<elliotjhug> sambagirl:  stable - with a 6 month support period
<sambagirl> ok
<ratpoison> elliotjhug: to describe my problem more accurately: pulseaudio seems to start properly and then for some reason it crashes, never to be restored. I can't connect even after running pulseaudio from the terminal
<vassler> wierd
<yaser> I have a wifi card working with correct drivers and a lan Inet connection, who can help me create a Wifi hotspot please?
<Guinnesss> vassler: I have an old webcam here that doesnt work, but my Logitech E3500 works great...
<ravn> Flannel: nop
<sambagirl> having a problem with ebox and interpid
<sambagirl> brb
<rogue> sup
<Flannel> ravn: You should try the alternate CD (of course, if its a hardware issue, it wont help, but alternate has more success than desktop in general)
<DJ_Mario> ravn: i would reburn the 8.10 image onto a new CD before installing it via USB.
<ratpoison> elliotjhug: hmmmm that's a weird coincidence, updates only just showed up, and I have some concerning pulseaudio
<franko> anyone know how to share an internet connection between wlan0(that goes out internet) and eth0(on which i plugged a Windows PC)?
<ratpoison> elliotjhug:  I'll check if the updates fix teh prob
<elliotjhug> ratpoison:  try installing those and see if it helps - otherwise I suggest you ask the guys in #pulseaudio - they know the software like the back of their hand
<yaser> I have a wifi card working with correct drivers and a lan Inet connection, who can help me create a Wifi hotspot please?
<ratpoison> elliotjhug:  o.k. I didn't realise there was a channel for that...
<umer> vessler: may i know your distro i mean are you using ubuntu 8.10
<elliotjhug> sambagirl:  for when your back the intrepid ebox packages are broken - you need to get them from the PPA on launchpad - juse google for it.
<mslot> Im currently installing Anjuta from source, but cant find gnome-build anywhere. Cant I locate gnome-build with Synaptic?
<josmar> hola
<josmar> hello
<earthen> i'm getting an error "importerror: no module named feedparser"  anyone know how to fix this
<Flannel> mslot: whats wrong with the version in the repos?
<elliotjhug> ratpoison:  Well its always best to check with distro first - in case theres a bug thats already known
<mslot> Flannel, hmmm I cant find it by searching "gnome-build" :)
<umer> uname -v #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 why don't it's shows the kernel version like 2.6. etc
<jimcooncat> mslot: you mean build-essentials?
<Hikefu> earthen, i think you need python-feedparser
<Flannel> mslot: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/anjuta
<danub_> type ver
<danub_> i think that gives you the version
<earthen> Hikefu, so just apt-get install python-feedparser
<danub_> nope
<mslot> Flannel, aaah. I cant get code completion to work. I use Ubuntu 8.04.
<danub_> type in 'uname -a'
<Hikefu> earthen, yes
<ravn> Flannel: what's the alternate cd?
<Hikefu> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Reenen> jotil: mrtg seems to be something different, though can possibly do what I want
<mslot> jimcooncat, trying. Thanks.
<josmar> I've some problem with java programs inclued  in a web.. ¿¿ anyone knows how get best JAVA version for Intrepid Ibex AMD64 ??
<Flannel> mslot: you need build-essential, but also, just use anjuta from the repos
<windowsgavemeara> hi,i have a cannon pixma mp240 printer that dosent seem to work under ubuntu,hplip dosent detect it even though its pluged in and is known to work. anyone have a suggstion??
<franko> anyone know how to share an internet connection between wlan0(that goes out internet) and eth0(on which i plugged a Windows PC)?
<Reenen> jotil: I am on a 3g phone, and just want to see that what I am charged as using in terms of MB is similar to what I have logged that I've used
<mslot> Flannel, cant get Anjuta and code completion to work at all.
<aoupi> josmar: icedtea is the best you'll get
<earthen> Hikefu,  thanks man that did
<mslot> And I dont use intrepid
<elliotjhug> franko:  you may want to try googling for bridging - I think that lets you do it
<earthen> it
<aoupi> josmar: at least until sun releases a 64bit plugin
<Hikefu> earthen, great
<ratpoison> josmar: Are you referring to the mozilla java plugin?
<earthen> Hikefu, I love this place LOL
<jimcooncat> mslot: use the repo version unless you need something special. if you have to make it from source, use checkinstall so you can uninstall it later
<yaser> franko, have read something about Firestarter?
<Guinnesss> josmar: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<franko> elliotjhug: I followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<josmar> well, for Mozilla Firefox  3.0.3
<Guinnesss> ';
<ratpoison> josmar: I just install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras and that takes care of the codec / java / flash crapware out of the way with a single package
<sambagirl> it seems to me that Enemy Territory should be available with the ubuntu distro and all linux distros :D
<franko> yaser: yes i tryed firestarter too
<jotil> Reenen: we use mrtg at work to measure in/out traffic using snmp traps.
<mslot> jimcooncat, I want code completion. Cant get that from source because create_global_tags.sh fails... Dont know why.
<franko> but the other PC is able to connect to my www dir but not to go on internet
<josmar> i never can see little orange java animation when starts to load the website
<mslot> I havent used checkinstall before. Dont know what it is :)
<jimcooncat> mslot: sorry, I'm unfamiliar with your particular software
<elliotjhug> franko:  try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31632 the iptables approach seems unnessesary
<Reenen> jotil: I don't understand what that means, but can it do what I want it to do?
<kevin1> Guys, When I showed my hidden files in the home folder I had a map from a older version of gimp called: .gimp-2.4 can I remove the whole map when I got a map called .gimp-2.6?
<ratpoison> josmar: yes, but does the applet run?
<jotil> Reenen: but ithink mrtg will be a overkill for you, use vnstat
<Hikefu> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<franko> elliotjhug: ok i will try
<josmar> not, but not correctly, not 100% works..
<dbobcat> Hello everyone. Could anyone give me assistance regarding where my root would be installed on a USB hard drive
<guedesav> kevin1: I guess yes, though it's risky
<morth> Hello room - i was wondering if i could get some assistance, I been out on vacation and came back home and i can't remember my Ubuntu Account info is there a way i can retrieve the information or reset it or something? "Currently on Windows"
<blackpearl> Hello ROOM
<danub_> is it possible to change the ip of a system in a terminal or do i have to use knetworkmanager
<MHz128> hi all
<Reenen> jotil: in terms of vnstat... how do I set it to be "on" everytime I use my connection?
<kevin1> guedesav: So I shall leave it?
<jimcooncat> If I use xfs for my / partition, do I need a separate /boot?
<windowsgavemeara> i mounted a ISO file and now every file in it has  ";1" after the file extension,what happend?
<josmar> i only see full working with a Sun Java plug in running in ms windows system (with firefox too..)
<MHz128> what is the easiest way to install KDE and related packages? do I need to know all the package names etc?
<DigBigBro> Great ubuntu stuff on http://www.digbigbrotherjenson.be , get involved , now !
<guedesav> kevin1: well, rename it to something else and run GIMP. If it works fine, then you can just delete it
<Hikefu> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> MHz128: install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> MHz128: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jotil> Reenen: call it inside your connection script? or something similar?
<windowsgavemeara> MHz128:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-base and kubuntu-desktop
<genii> Hikefu: Hehe
<kevin1> guedesav: Okey
<blackpearl> Any PDFFactory Pro alike printer driver fo Ubuntu 8.10 ???
<jotil> Reenen: or run vnstat all the time and set it to measure a certain interface
<Reenen> jotil: thanks, I think I get it... now I must just figure out how to use vnstat, but "man vnstat" should work fine
<sambagirl> if you have a .run file on it what do you do just click on it to execute it?
<windowsgavemeara> is it possible to get a cannon pixma mp240 printer to work in ubuntu?
<ratpoison> josmar: since Java hasn't coded a 64bit plugin yet, the 64bit arch uses the openJDK and IcedTea plugin. These are open source alternatives to the Sun plugins, but they are not 100% compatible. Now that Sun has freed (?) Java expect to see more progress in the future
<Reenen> jotil: I'd want it to run the whole time
<jotil> Reenen: vnstat documentation will be able to guide you better.
<josmar> when i use the original Sun plugin for 64 bits Linux ...then Firewoks blocks, hang, and close.. :-p
 * cwillu jabs fde with a stick
<elliotjhug> morth:  VERY unspported but - http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=112 woudl work to recover your root password. Then Ctrl Alt F1 from the login screen and add yourself a new user (or if you remember your username just run 'password $username'
<jimcooncat> blackpearl: cups-pdf is a simplistic way to "print to pdf"
<elliotjhug> morth:  that should be 'passwd' not password
<jotil> Reenen: to start vnstat at startup - you can put in on your rc.local
<MHz128> thanks guys! :)
<nisa> hi
<cwillu> sambagirl, pretty much, might have to make it executable first (right click, permissions)
<Reenen> thanks... I think I'll manage... have a lovely evening!  thanks again!
<bimberi> morth: just boot into recovery mode and do 'passwd <yourusername>'
<blackpearl> jimcooncat : thanks for the reply. where it is located ?
<cwillu> sambagirl, depending on what it is, you might have to run it via sudo (if it wants to install something)
<jimcooncat> blackpearl: sudo aptitude install cups-pdf
<Otacon22> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<josmar> Thanks  a lot , take a beers for me  ;)
<cyball> hi ... does somebody know how to install java-jre without running into this fu.... blue licence screen ... with -y does not work it also runs in this blue licence screen ? thx :-)
<jimcooncat> blackpearl: or search for it in Synaptic
<|TNT|> prova
<franko> elliotjhug: mmh.. but i need a router function for my pc, not just bridging...because i have only 1 ip available just for my laptop
<elliotjhug> cyball:  the blue lisence sceen is required because Java is proprietry software
<franko> elliotjhug: ... i need to create a "little LAN"..
<ratpoison> cyball: teh jre is proprietary, you have to accept teh licence
<cwillu> franko, nat you mean, routing won't do you any good
<franko> cwillu: yes nat
<FFEMTcJ> im trying to do an rsync but im getting an error.. google wasnt much help for me.. Can anyone help me with this error? rsync error: unexplained error (code 130) at rsync.c(271) [sender=2.6.9]
<cyball> i know and i accept the licence but i want to install it with a script
<nbeebo> my resolution is 800x600 when it should be 1900x1200
<elliotjhug> franko:  I'm afraid I can't help you there then...
<franko> cwillu: i followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<cyball> if i do not agree with the licence i would not install it anyway
<SubsonicB> hi
<cwillu> nbeebo, pastebin your /etc/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files
<flpwch> Does anyone know about using a HueHD webcam in Ubuntu?  Its not recognizing it automatically, and the Amazon.com listings say it works with linux kernel 2.6.x
<franko> elliotjhug, cyball: but only able to access my www dir, and not going on internet
<windowsgavemeara> how do i set up a cannon pixma mp240 printer to work in ubuntu?
<franko> ok, i will try, and try and try and try...
<elliotjhug> franko:  so you want your windows box to connect to a certain directory on your linux box without getting anything else from the network
<franko> ;-)
<franko> elliotjhug: yes
<franko> elliotjhug: no, no sorry
<franko> elliotjhug: i do not need to connect a certain dir
<SubsonicB> I need to change the character set in the console so I can write spsnish characters
<elliotjhug> franko:  so you want the opposite of that?
<SASGrdBrg> I protect the good and crush the evil
<AJC_Z0> Sound was working but now isn't. Running 8.10 with gnome and (default) pulseaudio for playback. No audio tool including paplay will make a sound come out of speakers or headphones. alsamixer shows pulseaudio bar up to max and every other volume control I can find is turned up. I have rebooted. Hints on how to debug would be most welcome. I'm not inclined to try some of the workarounds on the forums as it _was_ working
<franko> elliotjhug: only an outgoing over internet :(
<yaser> elliotjhug, can you help me share my LAN connection, with my Iphone for example, using my Wifi card?
<josmar> exit
<nbeebo> cwillu: took some time... alot of text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75392/
<cwillu> np
<Still_Wandering> Hey, I just updated to 8.10. This might sound like a dumb question but any way I can verify that it updated smoothly?
<Crewsr3> I have my home drive on its own partition and it died.  I can go in a see files using testdisk and everything is still there.  I have another disk installed and I want to come how copy the whole partition to another folder then formate it and move everything back.  I once used a program that started with mn***** that copied everything bit by bit but I can not find it  Any ideas
<yaser> elliotjhug, I have followed a lot of tutorials without sucess, dont know what to check
<elliotjhug> franko:  ok - so I still think that bridging would be your better option - unless you explicitely need that windows box to have an IP address on the network - or for that windows box to host a website of its own
<yaser> elliotjhug, I think mi wlan0 is correctly working
<SASGrdBrg> Still_Wandering: No, but by using it to your likings will assure you
<cwillu> nbeebo, what happens if you delete /etc/xorg.conf and reboot?
<SASGrdBrg> Still_Wandering: HD's are broken and datas can be forkedIO you know
<franko> elliotjhug: question: with bridging option i will give an IP address to the win machine or not?
<nbeebo> cwillu: ive tried that, blank screen
<SubsonicB> n
<elliotjhug> yaser:  its generally considered better ettiquette to ask the channel - or at least wait for the person to respond before going over the whole problem - but I'll still try help. explain what your current setup is for me and what it is exactly you want to achieve
<Still_Wandering> Well I guess if it dies on me I'll know it didn't go smoothly xP
<SubsonicB> i dont know how to change locale and console characters (in a console, i-e doing alt+ctrl+F1, F", etc...), if I open a terminal emulator (konsole) it does work ok since I have the KDE environment configured for the locale es_ES, but in "pure" console it does not show spanisch characters, like accents, and the ñ
<cwillu> nbeebo, can you give me the log file from that session?
<brandon__> can anyone help me with my sound? my music and videos play fine but anything in firefox doesnt play sound
<nbeebo> cwillu: theres alot of different files in X11 tho, xorg.conf.1, 2, 3, backups, failsafe backup.. should i try some?
<flpwch> Does anyone know about using a HueHD webcam in Ubuntu?  Its not recognizing it automatically, and the Amazon.com listings say it works with linux kernel 2.6.x
<cwillu> nbeebo, no, it should detect everything properly
<cwillu> nbeebo, looking for /var/log/xorg.0.log, right after it gives you a black screen
<elliotjhug> franko:  not quite sure how it behaves - but it will definitely get an IP address - whether that will be shared with the linux box I don't know
<DigBigBro> Great ubuntu stuff on http://www.digbigbrotherjenson.be , get involved , now !
<cwillu> nbeebo, gah, I just realized, I have to leave in a couple minutes, if you'll be online, I'll poke you when I'm back (about 10 hours from now)
<SubsonicB> brandon_ have you tried enabling the mplayer plugin?
<cwillu> nbeebo, I can stay around for another 10 minutes though
<psyferre_> hey folks, can anyone give me a quick hand on adding read/write/delete permission on a specific directory to a group or at least a user?
<SASGrdBrg> Still_Wandering: If something shouldnt work as expected you can always listen to a good tune :=) ... on that box most likely, not like microsoft crap where you cannot evn do that if some simple function borkz :=)
<brandon__> havnt thought of that, just weird cuz it worked yesterday
<lardawge_> what is the latest ruby dist with Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<nbeebo> cwillu: im sleeping in 10 hours so better hurry i guess..
<cwillu> nbeebo, ping me tomorrow morning if we don't get this sorted out right away, if you want
<Crewsr3> I have my home drive on its own partition and it died.  I can go in a see files using testdisk and everything is still there.  I have another disk installed and I want to come how copy the whole partition to another folder then formate it and move everything back.  I once used a program that started with mn***** that copied everything bit by bit but I can not find it  Any ideas
<jimcooncat> If I pop wubi on grandma's computer, is it simple to set up dialup internet (USA)?
<franko> elliotjhug: my real problem is that i do not receive my IP accres throw dhclient, and my fastweb router give me only one IP address...so...
<yaser> elliotjhug, ok, thanks, this is the problem: I have a laptop conected to Internet troung LAN card, now I want to convert it into a kind of Wifi hotspot so that other devices(laptop, Iphone) can use my Internet connection
<rdw200169> cwillu: nbeebo, i've been dealing with 8.10 and the pain it brings with X11, and i think, that if you've upgraded, it's best to just copy the old xorg.conf to the new one, dpkg should have saved it
<cwillu> rdw200169, that won't necessarily work
<franko> elliotjhug: ... i will try with bridging
<rdw200169> cwillu: i'm well aware of that
<cwillu> rdw200169, and it just pushes out the problem to the next upgrade :p
<yaser> elliotjhug, ok, thanks, this is the problem: I have a laptop conected to Internet troung LAN card, now I want to convert it into a kind of Wifi hotspot so that other devices(laptop, Iphone) can use my Internet connection
<rdw200169> cwillu: but the new xorg doesn't even create one
<elliotjhug> franko:  I think from what you say bridging will work just fine for you :)
<cwillu> rdw200169, that's the point
<nbeebo> rdw200160: im on 8.04
<elliotjhug> yaser:  ok - give me a moment or two
<windowsgavemeara> when useing a live cd i can create a new partition without destroying the old data correct?
<sheru> join
 * SASGrdBrg goes |__|/ (Phat Omf!)
<Shishire> Is there a way to change the HAL designation of a device? as in, make it appear to be a removable usb drive to the OS?
<yaser> elliotjhug, yep sorry
<rdw200169> cwillu: the problem is that older computers don't have EDID reporting, etc..., and X11 will *never* be able to know what a monitor is capable of for example
<rdw200169> nbeebo: what video card?
<franko> elliotjhug: thanks for advice... i will try soon
<nbeebo> hmm dont remember exact name
<cwillu> rdw200169, which requires one line in an xorg section (option "PreferredMode" "1024x768")
<elliotjhug> franko:  not a problem
<sheru> join #ubuntu-fr
<cwillu> rdw200169, it's the old monitors, not the computers with that problem though
<cwillu> but still
<Crewsr3> Can someone help me rescue my home drive data.  There are some disk errors and now the /home partition will not load.  I can see it with testdisk
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: "HILFE!" ... bah
<rdw200169> cwillu: that's an interesting, useful, suggestion, why werent' you here when the thousands, hordes, of people were having problems with being stuck at 800x600 resolution?
<sambagirl>  is there some kind of setting that will disable wireless connectivity if there is no activity?
<brandon__> how do i terminate programs like you would in ctrl+alt+del in windows
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: Do you feel stressed out ?
<cwillu> rdw200169, I was doing what volunteers do when they aren't volunteering
<TBotNik> All,  Trying to re-install MySQL, intial load would not let me login, so removed then re-installed and still not able to get in.  Think I have a permission problem somewhere besides MySQL.  Any ideas?
<Shishire> brandon__, use the system monitor
<Crewsr3> SASGrdBrg, yes
<brandon__> thx
<rdw200169> cwillu: of course, i'm kidding, regardless, you should put that in big bold letters some where in the ubuntu wiki so people can find it :)
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: Why ?
<Crewsr3> SASGrdBrg, what is HILFE
<Shishire> brandon__, System->Administration->System Monitor
<nbeebo> i wrote lspci in terminal and this was among it.. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (rev 9a)
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: help
<vlt_> Hello. Where's the channel for ubuntu wireless?
<Din|BSD> Use Htop, System monitor takes like 40% CPU 'sudo apt-get install htop'  then type 'htop' in a terminal
<rdw200169> cwillu: what if xorg.conf is emptly?
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: Why are you stressing the peoples ?
<Crewsr3> SASGrdBrg, I need help getting the data off of my home partition
<cwillu> rdw200169, then you read man files :p
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: Have you a stressed homer ? :=)
<Axz> whats best tool to burn mp3s or WMA to CD?
<cwillu> rdw200169, there's something going on with failsafe mode it would seem, otherwise simply using the resolution panel would work
<guntbert> !ot | SASGrdBrg
<ubottu> SASGrdBrg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Shishire> Is there a way to change the HAL designation of a device? as in, make it appear to be a removable usb drive to the OS?
<nbeebo> ive got this card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (rev 9a)
<brandon__> i enabled mplayer for firefox plugin but still no sound from anything in firefox
<cwillu> rdw200169, sorry, I gotta run, but feel free to ping me in a few hours, I don't mind troubleshooting this stuff
<flpwch> Does anyone know about using a HueHD webcam in Ubuntu?  Its not recognizing it automatically, and the Amazon.com listings say it works with linux kernel 2.6.x
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: copy it to an usb disc
<rdw200169> cwillu: it's irritating, none the less...
<rdw200169> cwillu: later
<BridgeInhabitant> I have a Core2Duo T5600 processor in my laptop, is it worth using 64-bit ubuntu instead of 32-bit or is it still unstable and/ or pointless?
<SASGrdBrg> guntbert: T00L
<cwillu> BridgeInhabitant, there's hope, adobe just released a 64bit flash, which is the main sore spot (for me, anyway)
<T00L> si?
<Crewsr3> SASGrdBrg, I tried to copy it to another internal disk with the copy command but it did not work
<tuna> BridgeInhabitant: it is no longer unstable
<cwillu> BridgeInhabitant, it's still prerelease though
<Shishire> BridgeInhabitant, are you going to be trying to run applications in wine?
<elliotjhug> yaser:  you'd probably be better off buying yourself a cheap router in this situation - but maybe something like http://lindesk.com/2007/04/internet-connection-sharing-using-iptables/ or http://www.howtoforge.com/internet-connection-sharing-masquerading-on-linux - not entirely sure though - try the channel
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3. how didnt it work ?
<BridgeInhabitant> Shishire, I don't like wine!
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: was it an evil disc ?
<tuna> BridgeInhabitant: but unless you have over 2G of memory, there is likely just no point in swithcing
<Shishire> BridgeInhabitant, in that case, you shouldn't have too much trouble with the x86_x64 version
<getxsick> hi
<yaser> elliotjhug, which channel?
<Still_Wandering> Odd. Ubuntu isn't mounting my windows drive..
<elliotjhug> BridgeInhabitant:  I use x86_64 and its perfectly useable for me
<umer_> any one try to  run google sketchup 7 using wine
<elliotjhug> yaser:  this one - just miss out the 'elliotjhug' bit and let other people have a go at answering
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: I eat evil "discs" on the 3rd lunarlapse :=)
<BridgeInhabitant> cwillu, tuna, Shishire, elliotjhug: I have 1gb ram so would there be little performance advantage?
<Crewsr3> SASGrdBrg, I tried using cp -av /dev/sda3 /share/
<yaser> elliotjhug, ok
<Shishire> BridgeInhabitant, no, it will be worse in that case
<Crewsr3> SASGrdBrg, you sure are acting odd
<elliotjhug> BridgeInhabitant:  probably not
<nbeebo> ive got ati radeon x1950 pro card, used envyng to install drivers, rebooted and i got blank screen
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: rsync it to another server dude
<tuna> Bridge: likely no change in performance in either direction for 90% of stuff
<Shishire> BridgeInhabitant, it will use a nominal amount more memory because of longer addresses, but without the benefit of more memory
<BridgeInhabitant> Shishire, ok so I would only see a performance increase if I had over 2gb of ram?
<Crewsr3> SASGrdBrg, can I rsync it to another disk on the same computer?
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: Ive been bussy making alot of stuff better by providing codes to coders
<Shishire> BridgeInhabitant, yes
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: yes
<Mixed_--_> where do I go to sign up for a nick??
<Mixed_--_> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Crewsr3> SASGrdBrg, can you tell me what the command might be?
<Elmnas> hi guys van someone help me im trying to install gnome network manager but I get this error, when I write ./configure      configure: error: wireless-tools >= 28pre9 not installed or not functional
<jum> hello I installed the official ATI  driver from the repository to get direct rendering, but a test with glxgears shows less fps > 1378 frames in 5.0 seconds = 274.511 FPS, glxinfo > direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<elliotjhug> Elmnas:  why are you compiling it?
<jum> whats the problem?
<SASGrdBrg> Crewsr3: hmm, man rsync (youll thank me later)
<Elmnas> what you mean elliotjhug?
<tuna> Bridge: there are also double the registers and they are double the width. For anything that has to do a lot of 64-bit integer math, x86_64 is a lot faster. Unfortunately, almost nothing on desktop needs to do a lot of long math
<getxsick> folks, i have a problem to run hibarnate and save to the file the memery, i followed this: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/wiki/index.php5?title=Fix:_hibernate
<brandon__> i have two problems now...A. my firefox wont play sound...B. my firefox loves to freeze up on me today
<getxsick> but i get: s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason:no such device
<TBotNik> All,  Trying to re-install MySQL, intial load would not let me login, so removed then re-installed and still not able to get in.  Think I have a permission problem somewhere besides MySQL.  Any ideas?
<getxsick> did i miss something?
<elliotjhug> Elmnas:  if you're on intrepid you already have it - or at least a package available
<MindVirus> Any way to make gedit show the amount of characters and words in the current document without opening a new window?
<nbeebo> ive got this card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (rev 9a)
<MindVirus> For example, put it next to the line/column thing.
<Elmnas> i havent inrepid
<nbeebo> used envyng to install drivers, rebooted and i got blank screen
<angelo> server irc.evoirc.org
<elliotjhug> Elmnas:  which version of ubuntu are you running then?
<jum> my xorg.conf http://pastie.org/321004
<Elmnas> ubuntu eee
<College_trained> is anyone else having a problem with nvidia drivers?
<getxsick> Elmnas: why dodn't you use a package?
<Elmnas> how?
<_yaniv_> does any one here know's how to from HD under linux ehad
<nbeebo> no but ati...
<getxsick> Elmnas: also network manager i preinstalled
<mslot> None here have experince with anjuta and developing C++?
<Din|BSD> Nvidia was great under 8.04
<Elmnas> yeah but it doesnt work
<getxsick> Elmnas: use aptitude or Symantec Package Manager
<getxsick> Elmnas: what doesn'twork?
<Elmnas> Im in symantec package manager
<jotil> Elmnas: synaptic
<nbeebo> ive got ati radeon x1950 pro card, used envyng to install drivers, rebooted and i got blank screen
<Elmnas> cause I can just  choose one network device
<getxsick> meybe you don't have more?
<Elmnas> i
<Elmnas> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Elmnas> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Elmnas> ra0       RT2860 Wireless  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<Elmnas>           Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.412 GHz
<Elmnas>           Link Quality=10/100  Signal level:0 dBm  Noise level:-143 dBm
<FloodBot1> Elmnas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elliotjhug> can someone unban elmnas please
<College_trained> I'm getting an initialization error when i start up ubuntu and don't know how to fix it. I've tried running nvidia-xconfig as root but that doesn't do a damn thing
<Elmnas> sorry
<getxsick> Elmnas: so ra0 is your interface for wireless
<Elmnas> ok
<bimberi> elliotjhug: it happens automatically
<Din|BSD> elliotjhug: its automatic , timed ban
<getxsick> eth0 is for ethernet
<lardawge_> best way to upgrade ruby to newer patch level of ruby 1.8.6? current: ruby 1.8.6 (2007-09-24 patchlevel 111) Ubuntu 8.04.1
<getxsick> lo is something you don't really care if you don't know what it is
<elliotjhug> Din|BSD:  ok - I thought it was going to last a little bit longer than that
<Crewsr3> SASGrdBrg, rsync did not see the home folders that only time I can see the home folders is when I'm using testdisk
<Elmnas> I want have a little assistend in the right cornet of the mainbar there I can choose network to connect
<Aperculum> how do I turn off compiz?
<psyferre_> anyone have a moment for a permissions question?  I'm trying to give a normal user rw access to a particular directory... I created a goup, put the user in it, and did chgrp groupname project (project is the directory name) to add it to the group.  Then I did chmod 775 project, presumably adding group rw permissions... after relogging the user, I still can't touch files... can anyone help?
<Aperculum> on 8.10
<getxsick> Elmnas: don't you have?
<SASGrdBrg> <Elmnas> Im in symantec package manager ... Isnt symantec crap and widely known to be so ?
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: is your disk mounted
<Elmnas> getxsick
<zleap> you mean synaptic
<yaniv> does any one here knows how i can format drive under linux?
<Elmnas> I send a screenshot link
<getxsick> yaniv: mkfs
<SASGrdBrg> <Elmnas> granted youll get more viruses using it i mean ?
<sb118> How can i use wine to open microsoft onenote from windows?  im really new to this, i tried to figure it out, but i couldn't.
<lardawge_> no one?
<College_trained> yaniv use gparted
<getxsick> anyone is related with uswusp?
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, I don't think so, what is the command to see all mounts parittions
<yaniv> what is gparted
<Elmnas> ok
<laughtear> hi everyone
<nbeebo> sb118: i think u need to install it under wine.. just here for help too
<zleap> hi
<College_trained> yaniv which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Stormx2> lardawge_; What was your question?
<SASGrdBrg> lardawge_: You want to learn C and GTK+ my friend. Totally portable to any systems
<sb118> nbeebo: oh okay, how would i do that?
<UserC> if anyone can help me, i installed the latest version of cairo-dock on intrepid and when starting it, i don't see it anywhere? i can see the cairo dock is running in the System Monitor, is there a way to fix that?
<laughtear> before reinstalling my system, i need to learn two things, so need a little hand
<SASGrdBrg> lardawge_: Big advantage it its about as fast as a gui can get
<getxsick> anyone is related with uswsusp? :D
<skeeel> hello
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3:mount
<Freon> hello
<laughtear> shooting: may i use ntfs partition as /home
<laughtear> ?
<lardawge_> best way to upgrade ruby to newer patch level of ruby 1.8.6? current: ruby 1.8.6 (2007-09-24 patchlevel 111) Ubuntu 8.04.1 trying to sort a ruby bug in my rails app...
<yaniv> i'm not using ubuntu in using Linux Ehaed 2006
<nbeebo> sb118: download install.exe or whatever, then open with wine
<skeeel> anyone know how can i setup the mouse for a "edge resistance" on dual-screen ?
<Mig31tknn> München grüßt. Jemand hier ?
<SASGrdBrg> getxsick: hellox
<LjL> !de | Mig31tknn
<ubottu> Mig31tknn: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<UserC> if anyone can help me, i installed the latest version of cairo-dock on intrepid and when starting it, i don't see it anywhere? i can see the cairo dock is running in the System Monitor, is there a way to fix that?
<getxsick> SASGrdBrg: what's up? do you? :)
<Stormx2> lardawge_: There may be a deb at www.getdeb.com, search the ubuntuforums, or even check the ruby website. They might have a repo for ubuntu, or downloadable debs
<laughtear> anybody hear? is it possible to use an ntfs partition as a /home folder?
<Jakoo> hello everyone, sounds on applets java doesnt work, what should i do to fix it?
<Stormx2> laughtear: It is.
<getxsick> skeeel: what window manager?
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, This is what I got when I tried to mount    I have my home drive on its own partition and it died.  I can go in a see files using testdisk and everything is still there.  I have another disk installed and I want to come how copy the whole partition to another folder then formate it and move everything back.  I once used a program that started with mn***** that copied everything bit by bit but I can not find it  Any ide
<Crewsr3> as
<nbeebo> userc: try running it in terminal to see what it says..
<sb118> nbeebo: okay thank you very much.  also, very off topic, but do you know how i can set up my bellsouth email on evolution? i found online that mail.bellsouth.net is the pop and the smtp, but when i put those in, i could receive mail, but couldn't send anything.  any ideas?
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, opps hold on
<SASGrdBrg> getxsick: im watching you from a great altitude :=)
<lardawge_> @stormx2 thanks
<skeeel> getxsick, metacity i think (the one with gnome)
<Stormx2> laughtear: You'll need to initially keep the /home as ext3 tho.
<UserC> nbeebo: ok, also do you know the command to start the settings manager or something?
<skyfury> hello, is there any way to get raid10 during install with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server ??
<laughtear> Thank you Stormx2.
<brandon__> try mail. for both
<franko> laughtear: is possible, but you will loose all the advantage on have permission on subfolder
<getxsick> skeeel: sorry i don't use it :)
<Freon> geht auch Hamburg?
<laughtear> franko: how, what??
<getxsick> SASGrdBrg: cool, cheers ;)
<skeeel> getxsick, what wm give you this ?
<joe__> hi i am running 8.10 on my inspiron 1501...seems my CD drive is not mounted....help?/
<Stormx2> laughtear: Then once you've got ubuntu installed, install ntfs-3g and move everything in /home over to a fresh NTFS partition, and set it up in fstab.
<getxsick> skeeel: rewrite your question, please
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, what is that website I can post code and then give you the link to?
<skarphace> During a dist-upgrade from edgy to intrepid, I get the following: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6  Web trolling gave no useful results.  Suggestions?
<UserC> nbeebo: i get the following output:
<franko> laughtear: on ntfs you can not set permission flags...
<UserC> nbeebo: warning :  (cairo-dock-modules.c:cairo_dock_preload_module_from_directory:263)
<UserC>   while opening module '/usr/lib/cairo-dock/libcd-xfce-integration.so' : (libthunar-vfs-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<UserC> cairo_dock_get_desklet_decoration (personnal)
<UserC> cairo_dock_create_surface_from_image: assertion `rsvg_handle != NULL' failed
<UserC> cairo_dock_create_surface_from_image: assertion `rsvg_handle != NULL' failed
<FloodBot1> UserC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jakoo> sorry i have no sounds when i am applets java, what should ido ?
<nbeebo> sb118: just so u know im no offical helper here.. cant answer the email question.. ill check how u open settings manager tho..
<Hikefu> paste!
<SASGrdBrg> getxsick: Be the best you can be my friend
<Hikefu> !paste
<Stormx2> franko, doesn't ntfs-3g implement file permission / ownership?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<laughtear> franko: i don't have much knowledge about permissions...=)
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: http://pastie.org/
<Shishire> where can I find a list of hal properties?
<skeeel> i have a dual screen , and i want the mouse to "resist" before it pass from a screen to another
<getxsick> ih, stupid bot ;)
<skyfury> hello, is there any way to get raid10 during install with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server ??
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: or http://paste.ubuntu.com
<franko> Stormx2: ... really i don't know this...
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/75399/
<nbeebo> userc: i would google that output.. and this is the command to run settings manager: gnome-control-center
<skeeel> getxsick,  i have a dual screen , and i want the mouse to "resist" before it pass from a screen to another
<Elmnas> look getxsick  http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8285/snapshot1al0.png
<UserC> nbeebo: um i meant for cairo-dock
<nbeebo> userc: well g2g, gonna eat some crawfish, good luck!
<SASGrdBrg> getxsick: I think that i can improve myself by about 30%. by eating Bacon :=)
<franko> Stormx2: but ntfs-3g is not a filesystem type
<College_trained> can someone help me out? my graphics card is on the fritz. i tried deactivating and reactivating my nvidia drivers but it won't come out of low-graphics mode.
<UserC> nbeebo: thanks
<brandon__> Anyone know why my sound wont work in firefox? i have mplayer installed...
<laughtear> and the next one: do we have to use the /swap partition in ubuntu
<sb118> nbeebo: okay ill try to figure it out.  thanks for the help
<laughtear> ?
<Stormx2> franko: I know.
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: how are you trying to mount it
<javajuice64> hi -- is java known to work on amd64? Specifically web applets
<Elmnas> getxsick I runned   dpkg -s wireless-tools
<Elmnas> all was ok
<Shishire> where can I find a list of hal properties?
<Hikefu> Elmnas, you should run synaptic with gksu synaptic, not sudo synaptic btw
<e_rin> hey guys!
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet,  sudo mount /dev/sda3 This is what I typed
<Elmnas> why?
<laughtear> if it depends on the ram, how much ram would be enough for a faster ubuntu without using swap memory?
<Elmnas> gksu? what that?
<e_rin> wats the communtion here...
<e_rin> :)
<Hikefu> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: you need to mount it some where
<Hikefu> gksu or gksudo works
<javajuice64> Hikefu: can you use gksu? I heard they were the same thing
<laughtear> ??
<javajuice64> Hikefu: I see :)
<franko> Stormx2: yes, that's true... "i googled" and.... yes ntfs-3g implement file permission / ownership
<SASGrdBrg> Nicke! din jäkla räka :P .. ere bra ?
<laughtear> repeat; do we have to use the /swap partition in ubuntu?
<laughtear> if it depends on the ram, how much ram would be enough for a faster ubuntu without using swap memory?
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: example, create a directory and name it something like /stuff and then mount /dev/sda3 /stuff
<Stormx2> franko: Sweet ^^
<meoblast001> how do you shut off software rendering
<meoblast001> this thing is making me angry
<Stormx2> meoblast001: "software rendering"?
<Mixed_--_> whoami
<laughtear> (i'm sick of the slowness of intrepid, it crawls even using firefox..=( )
<scientes_> can i restore my ability to launch new apps in X without restarting?
<jimcooncat> laughtear: swap helps, even if you have "enough" ram
<meoblast001> OpenGL is rendering the PS1 bios screen at 1 frame per second
<binarymutant> laughtear, what window manager ?
<SASGrdBrg> laughtear: HUH?
<laughtear> binarymutant: whatever dude.
<scientes_> hibernating i guess flashed my /tmp tmpfs which flashed my X protections and access for new apps
<SASGrdBrg> laughtear: Media drank too much MoccaLatte ?
<Elmnas> brb
<meoblast001> i think im just gonna hit myself in the head until i get a new computer
<binarymutant> laughtear, ever tried fluxbox ? and links2 for the browser? They're fast
<laughtear> i upgraded my ubuntu hardy several months ago, and waiting it to be improved and doing the updates daily
<sambagirl> i am looking at the systme monitor and it shows 4 cpus when i only have 2 cpus installed xeon 2.8ghz ones. why showing me 4?
<laughtear> but...
<Stormx2> scientes_, I've had issues with hibernation too. Sound not working, network not working, inability to shut down. You should file a bug report.
<Stormx2> Worked fine under hardy :(
<Hikefu> laughtear, you should check out crunchbang linux. it's based on ubuntu hardy. it uses openbox and comes with many great programs.
<laughtear> SASGrdBrg: my english is not enough to get what you last said
<sambagirl> hibernation sounds like your running windows :D
<sambagirl> my macbook works great :)
<sako> i goto chose an icon for my custom application launcher and i dont see anything
<scientes_> Stormx2, your problems with are unrelated, mine is solely with tmpfs filesystems, and resultant X problems
<sambagirl> so does my thinkpad with ubuntu
<Hikefu> laughtear, in fact, it has a better selection of ubuntu by far
<franko> :-S
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, No such luck here is what I did and happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/75407/
<Stormx2> laughtear: Don't worry. I'm a native english speaker and I didn't understand what he said ^^
<Hikefu> better selection of preinstalled programs
<javajuice64> does java work on 64 bit ubuntu
<laughtear> Hikefu: i'm tired of running here to there, something to another... need to use my pc as a home user these days buddy
<laughtear> Stormx2: LOL
<Stormx2> javajuice64, yes.
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, BTW thanks for taking time to lend a hand
<sambagirl> why does system monitor show 4 cpus for me when i just have 2? and al l4 are active.
<SASGrdBrg> laughtear: You could use some more learnage then i guess
<Stormx2> sambagirl, are they all giving different readings?
<javajuice64> Stormx2: could you help me troubleshoot then? I think I have the right packages and everything
<brandon__> how do i find out which version of flash i have???
<javajuice64> Stormx2: but java web applications aren't working for me
<Stormx2> !java | javajuice64, have you read this page?
<ubottu> javajuice64, have you read this page?: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<vixey> hi, anyone know how to debug or fix 'Insufficient power to operate USB device.'?
<laughtear> i'll remember that SASGrdBrg, but now improving to spell your nickname... i think that'd be a real study to make you enough tired..
<sambagirl> wow maybe i have 4 cpus in here? :D
<sambagirl> system actually displays 4
<sambagirl> resources shows all 4 active
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: watch the syslog while running the command and see what is says... the fs may need checking ....fsck
<Shishire> what happened to the hal-device-manager after gusty?
<sambagirl> but i thought i only had 2
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: to watch the syslog.... tail -f /var/log/syslog
<binarymutant> what's a command that will display new imap email in mutt?
<laughtear> pals, i even upgraded my whole system. found a motherboard of asus using ddr3 rams etc. etc... why this intrepid is slow as a sick old lady?
<SASGrdBrg> laughtear: Priv and try to ;)
<javajuice64> Stormx2: yes I have, but there's not much info on this page. It also hasn't been updated since 7.04... I'm checking if those packages are installed though
<richard_> How do i know what permissions are set to /home  and  /home/me  ?, i just wanna know if they got 700 or 755
<r3z`> I have a latitude D600 and how do i set the compiz-settings?
<mezquitale> hello world \n
<r3z`> running 8.10
<Hikefu> laughtear, did you install from cd or upgrade. intrepid was unusable for me with an upgrade, works great with fresh install
<lario> i just downloaded the 64bit libflashplayer.so, but where do I put it? Do I have to remove any nspluginwrapper files??
<rdw200169> richard_: 755
<laughtear> could the reason be upgrading from hardy? would an clean installation change things a little faster?
<binarymutant> what's a command that will display new imap email in mutt?
<laughtear> it's an upgrade Hikefu
<SilverBullet> richard: ls -l /home
<Hikefu> i'd suggest a fresh install. worked wonders for me.
<richard_> rdw200169, how can i know it? i typed some commands with 700 and 755 and now im not sure
<SASGrdBrg> laughtear: i can do many things... many things :P
<Stormx2> mezquitale: Testing a bot?
<laughtear> good for you SAS.....
 * jimcooncat is a big fan of fresh installs vs. upgrades
<SilverBullet> richard_: ls -l /home
<lario> i just downloaded the 64bit libflashplayer.so, but where do I put it? Do I have to remove any nspluginwrapper files??
<Crewsr3> SiliconViper, This is what happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/75411/
<yaser> hey
<javajuice64> Stormx2: I also had java 5 installed. maybe that is the problem (removing it)
<rdw200169> richard_: ls -l /home
<Stormx2> Quite possibly.
<gigel2006> how can I find a LINE in a text file ? like line 47
<franko> richard_: rwx rwx rwx => 111 111 111 => 7 7 7
<richard_> rdw200169, SilverBullet  total 4 drwx------ 46 richard richard 4096 2008-11-21 22:44 richard  ...SO?
<rdw200169> richard_: that's 700
<pyrophelia> does anybody here use avidemux?
<binarymutant> gigel2006, if you know whats on the line you can grep it
<starenka> gigel2006: ctrl+g ?
<Stormx2> gigel2006: sed -n '47p' filename
<richard_> how do u know its 700?
<richard_> is it ok?
<franko> richard_: 7 5 5 => 111 101 101 =>rwx r-x r-x
<rdw200169> richard_: sure, if you want to be the only user capable of having anything to do w/your home folder
<Shishire> gigel2006, what program?
<_rs> is there a channel for b43 wireless help?
<lario> when I'm installing the 64bit flash, do I have to remove the nspluginwrapper files??
<richard_> is that for /home and /home/me  or just one?
<RobHu> I have an 8.10 CD ISO which I've burned to a DVD (which works). Is there a way to make a bootable USB disk? I have a USB disk but the computer I want to install Ubuntu on has a broken DVD drive :( I tried booting the DVD (on another computer) and then dd-ing scd0 on to sda but that didn't work (the computer with the broken dvd drive said it wasn't a bootable usb disk)
<javajuice64> Stormx2: however "java --version" returns "Unrecognized option: --version" and "Could not create the Java virtual machine." I don't know what to do
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to connect to a WPA-Enterprise, PEAP, tkip, mschap-v2 network on Ubuntu 8.10?
<TBotNik> All,  Never mind, forgot to run the stop followed by the  "apt-get remove --purge mysql*" with wildcard before installing.  Now mysql running again.
<gigel2006> Shishire: gedit
<gigel2006> Stormx2: THANKS !
<Stormx2> javajuice64: java -showversion
<SASGrdBrg> gigel2006: "MC" (but its a pain to use on Debian and Ubuntu systems in editing mode so i had to switch to fedora) ... Now they too have evil-tized it so you could use gedit and enable line count until they realize theyre hampering development
<alexmart> hello, I have ubuntu 7.10 installed. I've recently installed kubuntu 8.10 on another partition. How do I add kubuntu to /boot/grub/menu.lst ? (When I installed Kubuntu I didn't choose to rewrite the boot so there's no Kubuntu in my grub menu when I turn on the computer.)
<franko> richard_: /home and subfolders
<richard_> ok, thank u guys
<getxsick> folks, s2disk doesn't work. i got no such device error
<richard_> :D
<franko> ;)
<Stormx2> alexmart, check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SASGrdBrg> gigel2006: noone can deflect coders
<Stormx2> You'll need to edit that file.
<danbhfive> alexmart: where did you have the boot loader written?
<fiber> hello... quick question... i mount /var/log as a tmpfs but I always get errors that various directories don't exist (which also stops them from logging).  is there a way i can make the logger i am using create the filestructure automatically? (sysklogd + klog... standard ubuntu)
<Shishire> gigel2006, look at the bar on the bottom of the gedit window, it should have a display telling you what line you are currently on
<gigel2006> Shishire: right I got it, silly me for not seeing it
<YazzY> hi guys
<javajuice64> Stormx2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75413/
<lario> i just downloaded the 64bit libflashplayer.so, but where do I put it? Do I have to remove any nspluginwrapper files?
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: you need to fsck that drive
<YazzY> after i upgraded my packages a popup window came up asking me if i want to upgrade my system to a newer verion, any idea what this application is called ?
<Elmnas> how do I change to another file manager I have installed pc man file manager how do I switch to this one?
<alexmart> Stormx2  , I know I have to edit that file but I don't know what lines to add for Kubuntu 8.10 , I don't know the kernel version and the rest
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to connect to a WPA-Enterprise, PEAP, tkip, mschap-v2 network on Ubuntu 8.10? It worked on 8.04, but 8.10 wont connect :(
<gigel2006> Shishire: thanks !
<gigel2006> SASGrdBrg: lol, ok man thanks
<SilverBullet> chazco: lookk in your /var/log/daemon.log and see if it is associating but timing out on the DHCP lease
<RobHu> Is there a way to make a bootable Ubuntu USB disk? Either from Mac OS X or from a machine booted in to the the Ubuntu ISO CD?
<alexmart> danbhfive, it's written by the first install of ubuntu 7.10 , I'm guesing the same partition where ubuntu was installed
<SASGrdBrg> Ill yell at some Debian people to have this MC stuff fixed because its beyond stupid to try to discard extreme intelligence
<laughtear> pals, what if i don't use a swap disk and install ubuntu with 2gb's of ram? would it crash?
<SASGrdBrg> gigel2006: np
<SilverBullet> chazco: you will say something along the lines of dhcp took too long
<Rdgcrs> Hi! Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a PC called "server" and made other PCs boot the same OS than the server? My idea is to share everything on the server with other PCs and to made changes that afect all PCs only one time on the server
<chazco> SilverBullet - It joins, and i can use the netwok etc, but after ~15seconds it dies and refuses to reconnect, constantly prompting for username and password
<Stormx2> Elmnas: Just launch it from the applications menu?
<javajuice64> Stormx2: however, the java.com test says "Java Runtime Environment is not working on your system" what should I do?
<r3z`> Anyone? I have enabled /exit
<Doonz> Quick question. Say i was running software raid on my ubuntu machine and the mobo died. If i replace that mobo with a different mobo will i lose my array
<laughtear> repeat; pals, what if i don't use a swap disk and install ubuntu with 2gb's of ram? would it crash?
<SilverBullet> chazco: does the daemon.log show any clues?
<Stormx2> javajuice64: I'd imagine you'll need some sort of firefox plugin as well
<Rdgcrs> All the PCs I want to share use the same hardware
<Elmnas> y
<SASGrdBrg> Sweden and the world wants mooore GNU and more Linux!
<skyfury> im trying to install 8.10 server edition got a raid 10 hardware(?) controller but i fail at the hd setup - any suggestions to get ubuntu finding my hd's ?
<javajuice64> Stormx2: synaptic search?
<Stormx2> javajuice64, returns nothing useful.
<danbhfive> alexmart: well, ragardless, if the kubuntu 8.10 has its own menu.lst, you can use a configfile directive:   title ... \n      configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst       where (hd0,0) should be corrected to the correct partition, rather than 0,0
<Stormx2> javajuice64: So I guess maybe your version of java doesn't have the firefox plugin in-built :/
<franko> r3z`: your question?
<SASGrdBrg> skyfury: you have provided no fact on this controller
<Stormx2> javajuice64, I'm shooting in the dark really
<laughtear> ??
<SASGrdBrg> skyfury: Adaptec ?
<danbhfive> alexmart: if you installed grub to the partition, you may be able to use a chainloader +1 statement, but you might as well just use the configfile statement
<Stormx2> laughtear, not unless you use 2GB of RAM
<javajuice64> Stormx2: do you know if being 64 bit means I have to use a 32 bit browser or 32 bit java or something?
<skyfury> SASGrdBrg the name of my controller?
<chazco> SilverBullet - Booting now, one moment
<laughtear> thank you Stormx2, again and very much..=)
<laughtear> good nite everyone
<b33r> javajuice64, you can use iced tea java it's 64 bit
<alexmart> danbhfive, the kubuntu install does not have a menu.lst , I just checked
<yaniv> does any one here know's where i can find a format program for linux
<Stormx2> javajuice64, I'm on 64bit and the only 32-bit emulation I use is for flash.
<Stormx2> yaniv, try gparted
<javajuice64> b33r: I'm trying to figure out how to enable it -- java things won't work in firefox
<Stormx2> (yaniv, it's in the repos)
<SASGrdBrg> skyfury: Well, yes because otherwise your question is unansweable
<chazco> SilverBullet - The problem with this is I cant get on IRC when the wifi has gone, so have to go elsewhere to get online help :D
<yaniv> gparted is a program?
<Stormx2> Yes.
<skyfury> SASGrdBrg: Silicon Image Sil3114
<Crewsr3> SiliconViper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/75414/ does this mean the fsck worked?
<hagna> what is using my sound on ubuntu ibex I keep getting this error audio_alsa_sink[hw:0,0]: Device or resource busy
<diffred> any tutorial to create my own theme and upload it on gnome-look?
<SilverBullet> chazco: run tail -f /var/log/daemon.log when you are trying to connect so that you can see what happens when it happens :)
<Spreadsheet> hello
<_rs> Hello, I've installed the b43 broadcom drivers for my wireless nic that the restricted drivers manager suggested but I cannot get any connectivity. Does anyone know how to get the wireless card working?
<Stormx2> diffred, do some googling.
<diffred> Stormx2: thanks...
<b33r> javajuice64, just install iced tea java :/
<Stormx2> hagna, it means another application has locked your sound card.
<Spreadsheet> _rs: do you have gnome?
<_rs> xfce
<hagna> Stormx2: how do I find out which one?
<Spreadsheet> do you see the bars on the top?
<SASGrdBrg> skyfury: Alright, now google on that plus linux and see if there are any hints plus also await an answer here
<_rs> Spreadsheet, no
<Stormx2> hagna: maybe lsof -v /dev/dsp ?
<yaniv> i need a formater that can format the drive that way that only local user can access it
<Stormx2> sorry, not -v
<Spreadsheet> _rs: kde? xfce? something else?
<danbhfive> alexmart: you sure?  then no grub was installed at all...    You can probably just use your current menu.lst as an example, and just make it up on your own.  But, thats a harder route, as you need to edit it every time you upgrade the kernel...  good luck!
<_rs> Spreadsheet, xfce
<Spreadsheet> ok
<skyfury> SASGrdBrg: would be great if you could help, due to 2000 users are awaiting this server to be up again :-x
<Elmnas> how do I set the desktop thing I was  into like central or something and Deselected a box show desktop for my compis backgrounds should work what is it for command? sorry
<Spreadsheet> i used that
<binspace> Hello, sometimes my firefox uses 100% of the CPU. The entire machine becomes unusable and I need to power the machine off. Does anybody have any suggestions on how to kill firefox when that happens?
<javajuice64> b33r: I'm trying to find it
<Spreadsheet> Umm it should be there
<Stormx2> yaniv: Define "local user". You mean a user sitting infront of the computer, correct?
<javajuice64> b33r: that phrase returns many results in synaptic
<Spreadsheet> Do you see the network manager icon?
<SASGrdBrg> skyfury: what time is it at your place ?
<hagna> Stormx2: lsof | grep /dev/dsp doesn't show anything?
<yaniv> yes
<hagna> s/?/.
<b33r> javajuice64, icedtea
<Bunnie> I am having an issue with my cam not working in chat rooms,or well anywhere else. it freezes up after a few seconds and then freezes my entire browser
<Spreadsheet> the icon is a computer
<_rs> Spreadsheet, installed b43-fwcutter and rebooted previously, then go to network manager does not show me any detected APs
<javajuice64> b33r: thanks
<Spreadsheet> Hmm
<Spreadsheet> wait b43-fwcutter?
<yaniv> i meen a user that works locally not throw a network
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: does it mount now...
<b33r> javajuice64, welcome
<Spreadsheet> i got the driver from the restriced drivers window
<Spreadsheet> sorry
<heyder> hi any
<Stormx2> hagna: Common culprets are flash/firefox and skype. Pulseaudio tends to dick up everything as well.
<skyfury> SASGrdBrg: its 23:10
<_rs> Spreadsheet, I install what the restricted driver manager suggests, it does it automatiially
<Spreadsheet> oh
<_rs> err automatically
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, It did not mount same error
<yaniv> i meen a user that works locally not throw a network
<Spreadsheet> _rs: sorry
<heyder> who version the ubuntu i install in computer intel xeon quad core?
 * Stormx2 throws a network
<_rs> Spreadsheet, is there some command line way to detect for access points?
<pretender_> does anyone know how to save RMTP video streams in ubuntu
<Spreadsheet> not that i know of
<Stormx2> heyder, amd64 version... if I understand your question correctly.
<Stormx2> pretender_, try VLC maybe?
<chazco> SilverBullet - Cant see anything that looks like a problem
<javajuice64> b33r: hooray now I have it (I think)
<Stormx2> yaniv, the default ubuntu install will not expose your filesystems to any network access.
<Spreadsheet> ok click the icon
<Spreadsheet> what comes up?
<b33r> javajuice64, cool :D
<alexmart> alright thanks
<hovzio> @ spreadsheet   iwlist ath0 scan     (replace ath0 with your wireless card if need be)
<Spreadsheet> _rs: try hovzio
<Spreadsheet> 's method
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3, chazco ---- afk a min
<jzevallos> hello
<Crewsr3> SiliconViper, Here is the log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/75416/
<Crewsr3> SiliconViper, what is that?
<_rs> Spreadsheet, who? what? hovizio?
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, what is chazco ---- afk a min
<Spreadsheet> scroll up ^
<SASGrdBrg> skyfury: about the same here :) ... called em ? or checked -> http://www.siliconimage.com/support/supportsearchresults.aspx?pid=28&cid=15&ctid=2&osid=0&
<_rs> oh srr
<Spreadsheet> iwlist ath0 scan
<hovzio> oops i addressed it wrong
<Spreadsheet> replace ath0 with your wireless card
<binspace> Is there a way to recover if a process is using 100% of the CPU?
<Elmnas> can someone help me to reconfigure a network config my wireless, it said something like the applet config was broken and asked me if I wanted to remove the configuration,and I said yes and then I couldnt see the device either but I installed, gnome NetworkManager annd some plugins and now can I see it but it its not configured I guess cause the name when I choose on devices, its unknown interface please help me
<binspace> other than powering off the machine?
<arktvrvs> kill it
<_rs> hovzio, spreadsheet iwlist wlan0 scan: no scan results
<Stormx2> binspace, kill it?
<skyfury> SASGrdBrg: yeah ithought something bout that, i found some 32bit drivers - im using 64 bit :( ?
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<jotil> elmnas: check /etc/network
<Spreadsheet> try doing the restricted drivers thing again/....
<Elmnas> folders?
<SASGrdBrg> skyfury: Dont worry... Now... gogogo!!! Fix the problem! >)(
<binspace> Stormx2: Chicken and egg. I don't have control of the machine to kill it.
<yaniv> it's not a prolblem with ubuntu I use linux Ehad, and also when i used WinXP the computer was a litlle hacked
<SASGrdBrg> skyfury: Hehe, a
<neeto> can someone explain to me what :(){ :|:& };:  means? I know what it does, but I don't understand how this command does it.
<hovzio> then no access points?
<arktvrvs> sure you do, you just gotta ctrl+alt+f1 and be patient
<Elmnas> and then jotil?
<Stormx2> binspace, if it's a command line, try Ctrl+C it I guess.
<byonix> hi, i'm confuse about the network manager applet 0.70 in 8.10, i use a GT Fusion PCMCIA t mobile device n the nozomi driver is great, i have input al the configuration correctly, but why sometimes it connect, sometimes it doesn't, n sometimes it display a password requirement, i input my network passwork, it failed n disconnected, why is that?
<yaniv> &nbsp
<_rs> spreadsheet, ok, i will uninstall reboot reinstall and be back
<skyfury> SASGrdBrg: thanks anyway, i will inform you if i get this up
<Spreadsheet> _rs: 'k
<Elmnas> its a file called interfaces there and some maps
<Spreadsheet> tell me how it goes
<Stormx2> arktvrvs's advice is also good
<binspace> arktvrvs: thanks. I tried that, but wasn't patient enough :)
<binspace> Stormx2: Its firefox :(
<arktvrvs> it is frustrating at times but does work, eventually :P
<SASGrdBrg> skyfury: Thanks and good luck my friend
<Stormx2> Oh man, really?
<jotil> Elmnas: all your network configuration files are there
<Elmnas> ok ok
<Stormx2> That's mad, that shouldn't bring down your whole system...
<jotil> Elmnas: /etc/network and /etc/networking-scripts
<Stormx2> binspace, another thought: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace would restart X, taking all your work with it. That's just incast Ctrl+Alt+F1 + killall firefox doesn't work.
<SASGrdBrg> Hmm, im also curious if that ICenick got the bonding networks together...
<Stormx2> s/incast/incase
<yaniv> it's not a prolblem with ubuntu I use linux Ehad, and also when i used WinXP the computer was a litlle hacked
<binspace> Stormx2: That makes sense
<Elmnas> jotil I havent that folder
<Elmnas> networking-scripts
<Elmnas> I have networkmanager too
<Stormx2> yaniv: Where do you live?
<jotil> Elmnas: ok then i think in Ubuntu /etc/network is the place to check
<yaniv> in israel! , why?
<Elmnas> ok
<SASGrdBrg> yaniv> Horrible wherent they, those windowses /smile
<Stormx2> yaniv: Because I can't make head nor tail of what you're asking.
<Elmnas> jotil im in the interfaces file now and I apear the devices is it just to put in in iface ra0 inet dhcp
<SASGrdBrg> Fedora 10 is crappy... hit the wrong button /geez and the whole keyboard REmaps!
<binspace> Is there a process watcher that kills a process that takes too much cpu for too long?
<Stormx2> yaniv, again, ubuntu doesn't expose your computer to ANY kind of network access. Even if it did, there's no way for format your partitions such that they can't be accessed over the network, short of just deleting everything.
<Elmnas> in the file under the other settings?
<frostburn> SASGrdBrg, pebkac =p
<Ryoushi> is anyone else on intrepid having random pulseaudio crashes?
<Stormx2> Ryoushi, yep.
<hovzio> Does anyone know how I can find out which daemons are available, (hardy). Im looking for active daemons but preferably a full list, running or not.
<SASGrdBrg> frostburn: must be... vista is crashing alot too :_)
<SASGrdBrg> Shit crap
<Stormx2> Ryoushi, pulseaudio is no where near ready for use.
<Ryoushi> stormx2, any workarounds besides killing pulseaudio and restarting it found?
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: your log shows that drive has a bad sector... you might try using a program called spinrite
<Stormx2> Ryoushi, None, as far as I know. You could do while (true); do pulseaudio; done;
<Ryoushi> stormx2 or any way to just uninstall pulseaudio and use straight ALSA and OSS?
<yaniv> i used format.com, in window and formated a drive that way that only one adminstrrator can access it
<pretender_> Stormx2:  i cant get the rmtp address of the video any ideas.
<demontager> is it some stuff exist to show received sms via Bluetooth? I want see sms on laptop from mobile phone
<SilverBullet> chazco: did it connect when you were monitoring the daemon.log?
<Stormx2> Ryoushi, that's what I did. I struggled to get flash, mpd and skype working with pulse. In the end I just used alsa, and I haven't had any sound problems since
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, can I get it with apt-get
<Ryoushi> *removes pulseaudio*
<Ryoushi> thanks, stormx2
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet,  is the drive a goner
<Stormx2> Ryoushi: Be sure to remove it from your startup programs (System > Preferences > Sessions) after you uninstall it.
<andycaz> Can someone help me, im trying to use remote to suspend to ram and then wake it. But i cant find any good guides for it
<Elmnas> sud
<Stormx2> Ryoushi, also you may need to set your sound driver to ALSA in System > Preferences > Sound
<gigel2006> How can I kill wlan0 and start wlan1 in monitor mode ?
<Stormx2> yaniv, you used... format.com... to format your drive?
<SilverBullet> Crewsr3: SpinRite is not available in the repositories.... http://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm
<_sa> spreadsheet, installing now...
<krolle_home>  /server firefly.xen.no
<sambagirl> i have a .run file what do i do with it?
<Spreadsheet> _sa: ? who are you
<Spreadsheet> _rs?
<_sa> oops
<Spreadsheet> ahh
<Spreadsheet> ok
<_rs> my bad
<getxsick> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-eee/+question/52056 -- anyone can help?
<_rs> spreadsheet, can you confirm that you have b43-fwcutter installed from ubuntu restricted? and not some other package like b43xx-fwcutter?
<Spreadsheet> wait
<ajwak951> holy crap! theres alot of people in ehre
<yaniv> yes i formatted a partition , when i had windows
<arktvrvs> ajwak951: yes, yes there are.
<Spreadsheet> _rs: oh my, i do not have that installed
<Aperculum> how do I change my user language?
<_rs> spreadsheet, what broadcom package do you have installed?
<Spreadsheet> lemme see
<itsatrick> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10.  I tried to start up Gimp (It did that just fine), but when I hit the "file" menu, The Gimp crashed.  What do you think the problem is?
<arktvrvs> Aperculum: system > administration > language support
<Stormx2> yaniv: You can NOT format partitions from websites. The problem you are trying to address does NOT exist. You got a virus cause you sincerely believed you could prevent network access to your hard drive by visiting www.format.com, which was a malware site. I suggest you leave this channel and go to a book store, where you purchase a book on using a computer.
<SilverBullet> Stormx2: LMAO
<_rs> RTFM FTW
<Crewsr3> SilverBullet, Thanks for all of your help.  I have leared a done
<Spreadsheet> >.< i cant find it
<Spreadsheet> _rs: why don't you?
<Spreadsheet> :-)
<Spreadsheet> just kidding
<mithraic> Is there a reason that `groups' should not be showing me as a member of a group?
<wedgeoflemon> can someone help me with using evolution?
<mithraic> Even though sudo adduser <me> <group> responds, '<me> is already a member of <group>' ??
<arktvrvs> i remember when ftw meant something else, people used \m/,. and ftl is a brand of socks .. sigh.
<_rs> spreadsheet, me RTFM? I have why do you think I'm here :P lol
<Aperculum> arktvrvs, I don't want to change the default, only my user language
<ajwak951> permissions issue?
<_rs> spreadsheet, can you copy your broadcom line from lspci?
<mithraic> ajwak951: you talkin' to me?
<ajwak951> anyone
<wedgeoflemon> how do you display images on mail in evolution?
<gusto5> is there something i can utilize over NM, since it cant keep a connection for more than 10 minutes (for me?)
<gusto5> hopefully ill be connected long enough to get an answer lol
<Spreadsheet> _rs: yes
<damaltor> hey everybody, i have the following problem: i installed Xubuntu on a fujitsu lifebook, wich perfectly worked with feisty. after installation, wich worked perfectly, i booted into the new system. but the cdrm drive is not found (in feisty, it was recognized as /dev/hdc as far as i can remember). there is no /dev/hdc, /dev/sdc, or dev/cdrom. what can i do?
<mithraic> Okay, I actually see this:
<dubside> well this is ashame. I upgrade from 8.4 to 8.10, and now my wireless drivers don't work, nor does compiz - fusion.
<mon^rch> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mithraic> `groups' alone, doesn't show my new group.
<_rs> spreadsheet, ...I'll rephrase will you please copy your broadcom line from lspci?
<Spreadsheet> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
<mithraic> `groups mithraic' *does* show the group.
<mithraic> wtf?
<_rs> grr
<_rs> spreadsheet I have BCM4318
<yaniv> ok thanks any way stormx
<mithraic> and yes, whoami returns `mithraic'
<pyrophelia> what's the command to install a package + recommendations?
<wedgeoflemon> anyone?
<_rs> spreadsheet  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Spreadsheet> _rs: there you go
<_rs> now what? I'm SOL?
<Spreadsheet> SOL?
<gusto5> shit out of luck
<_rs> s**t outta luck
<dubside> Why do my wireless drivers NOT work in 8.10 when they did work in 8.4?
 * gusto5 asks to be excused
<Spreadsheet> ok
<_rs> I'd like to find out why my wireless drivers worked for gutsy but not hardy
<dubside>  _rs I have the same problem
<Spreadsheet> I'm on intrepid :P
<Diffen> anyone know a good opensource trouble ticket system?
<_rs> dubside, you have broadcom?
<sambagirl> how do you execute a .run file? do i need to change the chmod first? i just downloadede it. it is enemy territory for linux.
<sambagirl> i want to try on linux
<mon^rch> !quake
<ubottu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<sambagirl> this isnt quake
<dubside> No, I have AirPort Extreme
<Spreadsheet> Diffen: i know of RT
<wedgeoflemon> how do you register your nick?
<sambagirl> this is the rtcw thing
<arktvrvs> sambagirl: try reading the instructions.
<Spreadsheet> don't know if its a Trouble Ticketing
<sambagirl> there are no instructions
<arktvrvs> if it dont have instructions it isnt worth running
<Diffen> Spreadsheet: ok whats the full name of it?
<dubside>  ' /msg nickserv help
<sambagirl> just help me will you? i helped other people.
<sambagirl> sheesh
<dubside> 4 wedgeoflemon
<_rs> spreadsheet, I want to use the LTS
<damaltor> sambagirl: try "chmod a+x /path/to/file", then you can run it by typing only "/path/to/file
<Spreadsheet> Diffen: lemme check
<Diffen> Spreadsheet: cool man
<dubside> I feel like no one ever gets helped in this channel
<sambagirl> thanks damaltor
<Spreadsheet> request tracker
<damaltor> hey everybody, i have the following problem: i installed Xubuntu on a fujitsu lifebook, wich perfectly worked with feisty. after installation, wich worked perfectly, i booted into the new system. but the cdrm drive is not found (in feisty, it was recognized as /dev/hdc as far as i can remember). there is no /dev/hdc, /dev/sdc, or dev/cdrom. what can i do?
<_rs> dubside, usually not for really hard problems
<damaltor> sambagirl: no problem
<SASGrdBrg> "sambagirl> this isnt quake" I wanna UnQuake you! :)
<Spreadsheet> http://www.bestpractical.com/rt/
<SASGrdBrg> QuackQuack :P
<Diffen> Spreadsheet: thanks man. im gonna check it out right away
<_rs> brb
<LjL> sambagirl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<Spreadsheet> Diffen: hope it works for you!
<Spreadsheet> :-)
<marlun> Does linux have no audio player where you can right click on a folder at a connected server (ssh) and choose play with XXX and it will play all the songs inside. Like Winamp does.,
<dubside> Well this sucks, aparently doing a release upgrade from 8.4 to 8.10 ruins your previous everything
<sambagirl> umm didnt work. i just want to know what you do with a foo.run file.
<skeeel> hello is there a way to make the mouse to resist before passing from a screen to another on dual screens ?
<dubside> Now I have to complete fresh install 8.10 , and hope for the best
<zamba> i'm looking for a software tool that can communicate with a video conferencing system running h.263
<sambagirl> is there a known application for it?
<Spreadsheet> Diffen: it looks like RT isn't trouble ticketing
<slevin> yo people
<arktvrvs> sambagirl: .run is something ive personally never heard of.  if its a mod for a certain game you probably need to game to use it
<skeeel> when my mouse move to another screen that make my wine game to crash :(
<Diffen> Spreadsheet: exactly :(
<anthony> how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10? I just updated an old 8.04 and I don't have another option to upgrade yet.
<[secure]> is ubuntu wich is installed with wubi as fast as normally installed ubuntu from cd or dvd or smth. like that
<[secure]> performance is the smae?
<[secure]> same
<Doonz> Quick question. Say i was running software raid on my ubuntu machine and the mobo died. If i replace that mobo with a different mobo will i lose my array
<dragoon> Doonz, you're fine
<sambagirl> doesnt anyone even know what a .run file even is?
<sambagirl> i mean my stars.
<Doonz> even if i have to do a fresh install on the os ?
<arktvrvs> I dont know what a .run file is
<fdasse> hi
<binarymutant> what's a command that will display new email in mutt?
<arktvrvs> *nix executables typically dont even have a file extension
<dragoon> sambagirl, a .run file is probably a .sh file named something else
<Tundrayeti311> sambagirl: you don't... and im guessing you didn't check google either
<sambagirl> i figured it out
<Doonz> sorry for being dumb but i feel truly sick atm cause of this
<sambagirl> oh shut up turdrayeti311
<arktvrvs> Tundrayeti311 is right on the money
<arktvrvs> google is your friend
<Stormx2> sambagirl: chmod +x it, and try to run it, I guess :)
<LjL> !attitude | everyone
<dragoon> good way to check out what any file you have is? try 'file FILE'
<ubottu> everyone: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tundrayeti311> sambagirl: http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/running-a-run-file-from-command-li/28027.html
<byonix> hi, i'm confuse about the network manager applet 0.70 in 8.10, i use a GT Fusion PCMCIA t mobile device n the nozomi driver is great, i have input al the configuration correctly, but why sometimes it connect, sometimes it doesn't, n sometimes it display a password requirement, i input my network passwork, it failed n disconnected, why is that?
<sambagirl> stormx2 no
<Stormx2> no?
<Stormx2> Whatever you do, don't chmod+x it and try to run it!
<sambagirl> you just do the normal thing like was earlier mentioned but he left out the .
<Stormx2> You will surely die!
<arktvrvs> lol
<sambagirl> you know ./shutup Tundrayeti311.run
<sambagirl> for example :D
 * ajwak951 is gone: cleaning desk
<arktvrvs> What was said here was /full/path/to/file.run
<Stormx2> Yep. That's how you run executables. :/
<arktvrvs> not /file.run
<LjL> sambagirl: have you checked out the link i gave you, which is a *tutorial* for enemy territory? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<LjL> enough trolling, EVERYONE
<Doonz> what the best mobo to run ubuntu on..... its only functioning as a server
<arktvrvs> Doonz: whatever will get the job done :)
 * ajwak951 is back from cleaning desk after 1 min 13 secs
<Stormx2> Doonz, you'd be hard pushed to find one in the last decade that ubuntu wouldn't run on. Considerations for motherboards should be mostly hardware-focused.
<sambagirl> it's looking for x86/glibc-2.1
<Doonz> ok thanx
<sambagirl> is that in the respository?
<Doonz> any personal preferences?
<DavidCanarias> I have a video DVD and also a DVD with mpg files  (fotos) on it. Can I combine the two on one DVD? Or are they incompatible and I have to do 2 DVDs? Any help around tonight???
<Stormx2> sambagirl: sudo apt-get install build-essential && echo "I must read the guide LjL linked me to"
<demontager> somobody know good keyboard treyner, except ktouch it takes a lot packages from KDE
<zleap> tuxtyping is fun
<Din|BSD> treyner?
<maxbaldwin> demontager: doesnt' ubuntu have one of it's own?
<Mustinet> Kokoin :)
<demontager> yes treyner
<Kokoin> yes baby
<Kokoin> ))
<sambagirl> Stormx2: sambagirl: sudo apt-get install build-essential && echo "I must read the guide LjL linked me to" > just like that stormx2?
<demontager> for fast typing
<Zadenw> Hey
<Kokoin> sambagirl i love you.
<Kokoin> )
<DavidCanarias> Anybody know anything about DVD video formats please?
<Zadenw> Can anyone direct me to a ubuntu download for a Dell mini 9?
<adnix> DavidCanarias, what do u want
<flashprolinux> Kokoin my darling you love girls as well :)
<flashprolinux> it's strange kokoin
<Kokoin> oky man
<Kokoin> burada türk varmý acep?
<LjL> !tr | Kokoin
<ubottu> Kokoin: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Doonz> 2 x PCI Express x1 slots  <-- those slots arent 8x are they?
<Kokoin> çüþünüzz
<Kokoin> türk de var.
<Kokoin> ))
<flashprolinux> hey guyz is it english chanel
<Mustinet> Kokoin
<DavidCanarias> adnix: Thks. I have a DVD video from a camcorder and a DVD with fotos mpg format. Do you know if I can burn the two on the same DVD? Or do I have to do two separate DVDs because of the different formats?
<Mustinet> for turkish please join to #ubuntu-tr or #ubuntu-sohbet
<andycaz> im trying to use remote to suspend to ram and then resume it with remote. But i cant find any good howto's for it.
<aaron> hey is there a way to open .rar files on ubuntu?
<Stormx2> DavidCanarias, I think they'll need to be transcoded for writing a DVD anyway, so it should be fine to have 2 formats.
<Stormx2> !rar | aaron
<flashprolinux> yeap aaron
<ubottu> aaron: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DavidCanarias> Stormx2: Which program can do the transcoding ?
<aaron> thanks
<Stormx2> DavidCanarias: There is a really good one for it. One moment
<flashprolinux> arron: linux has everything you can imagine
<sambagirl> ok it is looking for a libgtk-1.2.so.0
<DavidCanarias> Stormx2: Thks yr help appreciated.
<sambagirl> there must be a libgtk package in the respository yes?
<Stormx2> DavidCanarias: devede
<sambagirl> must be an apt-get
<Justinm91> Hello
<adnix> DavidCanarias, it's no problem with burning both on the same DVD
<Justinm91> I need help with my PC card reader
<Stormx2> sambagirl, is there some problem with the guide LjL linked you to?
<DavidCanarias> Stormx2: I've used devede but it won't open the mpg file ?
<Justinm91> Linux picks it up, but not my wireless card.
<flashprolinux> i guess when people start relying on others guide does'nt work
<Kokoin> gardaþ kayserili olan varmý burda?
<DavidCanarias> adnix: Can I write two different file formats to the same DVD? What programe could I use?
<Kokoin> )
<dragoon> sambagirl, from the ET guide: #
<dragoon> #
<dragoon> libgtk1.2 must also be installed if you want to install with a GUI. You can install it by running this command in a terminal: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2
<flashprolinux> samba girl few things you must solve by your self no one help you on a such a small issues do it your self
<sambagirl> what guide?
<flashprolinux> i gues you can write many file format on a dvd :???
<Stormx2> !?!&^£%(£&(%£%
<Stormx2> sambagirl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<adnix> DavidCanarias, e brasero or gnome baker. get it into two diffrent directories
<flashprolinux> as many as you want if you are taking about file format
<DavidCanarias> adnix: I will give it a try. Many thks
<sambagirl> thanks a bunch
<Stormx2> <LjL> sambagirl: have you checked out the link i gave you, which is a *tutorial* for enemy territory? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<Stormx2> That was 5 minutes ago.
<Stormx2> Srsly.
<flashprolinux> uname -v showing something like not showing kernel version #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008
<arktvrvs> uname -a?
<flashprolinux> ubuntu 8.10
<adnix> DavidCanarias, ON dvd player u have an option to prewiew files from diffrent directories
<Stormx2> That guide is ALSO #1 google result for "enemy territory ubuntu"
<Bunnie> Ok i seriously need help, i have looked everywhere and cant figure out why my cam freezes up after 10 seconds of use then totally shuts down my browser
<zetheroo> why is adding a new printer greyed out in Intrepid?
<DavidCanarias> adnix: dvd player is it available for linux - where?
<flashprolinux> arktvrvs: my question is that when you get help of uname -v for kernel version by why it's showing something #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008
<flashprolinux> David: VLC , XINE both are superb
<arktvrvs> flashprolinux: SMP means its an SMP kernel built or installed on nov 4 i imagine
<Stormx2> flashprolinux, I'm not sure what you're asking, but use the -a flag to get kernel version, not -v
<zetheroo> I need to add my printer (USB) but the adding new printer button is disabled ...
<arktvrvs> SMP meaning symmetric multiprocessing
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> you can create two files, using dd, xfer your data to each,  they will be binaries and then you can burn to files to the dvd
<adnix> DavidCanarias, e xine
<aaron> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<linxeh> Stormx2: thats rubbish. uname -v gives the version. uname -a is the same as specifying -vmx... etc
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: Thks, but I have no idea how to do this. A bit advance for a newbie no?
<flashprolinux> !info red5
<ubottu> Package red5 does not exist in intrepid
<zetheroo> please help
<leszek> hhjhuii
<thunderstorm> hello everybody
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> lets see, how much space do you have in your hd ?
<thunderstorm> i have a question according ubuntu intrepid and rsync
<thunderstorm> i use rsync to create incremental backups on a external hd
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: Seems I have plenty of space free
<leszek> cześć wszystkim
<LjL> !cz | leszek
<ubottu> leszek: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: 66 GB free
<thunderstorm> before i start the script, i do a "test-run" und make a logfile from it, to see, what files were deleted
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to connect to a WPA-Enterprise, PEAP, tkip, mschap-v2 network on Ubuntu 8.10? It worked on 8.04, but 8.10 wont connect :( The card works fine on other networks (e.g. wpa psk)
<leszek> co słychac koledzy
<getxsick> xsx@pimpek:~$ s2disk
<getxsick> s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device
<getxsick> xsx@pimpek:~$
<getxsick> ops
<getxsick> sorry
<FloodBot1> getxsick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<getxsick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75427/
<getxsick> anyone can help with it?
<clamiax> hi
<thunderstorm> but my problem is - before intrepid rsync put the "deleted"-lines on top and summary
<OltreIrc`12757> ciao a tutti
<dragoon> zetheroo, when you go to Users and Groups, go to your user, go to User Privileges, do you have printer permissions?
<LjL> !it | OltreIrc`12757
<ubottu> OltreIrc`12757: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<thunderstorm> now (in intrepid) i find the deleted-lines not summarized in the middle
<zetheroo> dragoon: will check
<thunderstorm> of the file
<OltreIrc`12757> grazie
<thunderstorm> what can i do, that i can see, what files been deleted?
<clamiax> i have a problem with my audio device: after upgrading the system it doesn't work anymore. I tried to strace alsamixer and i noticed that i miss two device: /dev/snd/controlC0 and /dev/aloadC0.
<tanath> does epiphany-webkit keep crashing (segfault) for anyone else?
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> okay do this to create a file,   dd if=/dev/zero  of=disk-image count=20 bs=1M     this means a 20Meg file
<zetheroo> dragoon: Configure Printers is ticked
<thunderstorm> you know, what i mean?
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: Do I paste this into the terminal?
<binarymutant> what's a command that will notify me of new email in mutt?
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> you can change to 100 if you want 100Meg..
<garret> @thunderstorm have you tried using grep?
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> you can change count* to 100 if you want 100Meg..
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: change the =1M to 100M??
<clamiax> i googled a lot about and i've found lots of people which have (or had) my same problems but none of their solutions worked for me
<tanath> epiphany-webkit is the only browser i can find that works with deviantart, but it keeps crashing. :(
<luigi> hi, i cannot enter in my webserver apache: it told me "You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> count=100
<clamiax> does anyone can point me to the right URI or have any suggestions about?
<zetheroo> dragoon: is there something wrong with CUPS in Intrepid?
<UserC> when i press a window in awn it moves to the frond, is there a way to disable that?
<clamiax> THX in advance
<thunderstorm> garret: yes, but i dont know, why rsync in the intrepid version makes the output so bad - before intrepid i see all "Deleted" lines on top - its better than now
<dragoon> zetheroo, not that I'm aware of - works fine for me
<Thechosenone> i dual boot my laptop whit ubuntu and xp now i want to deleted the xp partition to just have ubuntu how can i do this.....??
<UserC> when i press a window in awn it moves to the frond, is there a way to disable that?
<leszek> spadam narka
<Killeroid> tanath: firefox works perfectly on  deviantart for me
<thunderstorm> garret: now i cannot find the deleted lines - they are in middle of the file, ordered by directory name
<zetheroo> dragoon: I am seeing that in the forums there are a lot of people having printing issues in Intrepid that were not existing in Hardy
<demontager> #winehq
<luigi> hi, i cannot enter in my webserver apache: it told me "You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<tanath> Killeroid, it may seem that way at first glance... are you logged in?
<zetheroo> dragoon: and many seemed to be tied in with CUPS
<Killeroid> tanath: yeah, i'm logged in
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> then   sudo /sbin/mkfs -t ext3 -q disk-image    and say y when asked to proceed
<UserC> when i press a window in awn it moves to the frond, is there a way to disable that?
<DeVnOrE> luigi: does the www account have read perissios on the folder?
<tanath> Killeroid, is anyone on your watch list? do deviations show?
<tanath> Killeroid, for me, they don't display
<Killeroid> tanath: yeah, they do, everything works perfectly
<Thechosenone>  i dual boot my laptop whit ubuntu and xp now i want to deleted the xp partition to just have ubuntu how can i do this.....??
<tanath> Killeroid, i get the same prob in opera.
<thunderstorm> garret: its a problem with the new rsync version 3.0.3?
<luigi> DeVnOrE,  how could see if www account have or not this permission?
<Killeroid> tanath: what version of firefox are you using?
<DeVnOrE> do a ls -la on /var/www
<tanath> Killeroid, 3.0.4pre
<zetheroo> anyone know how to add printer in Intrepid?
<fractal420> Hello I'm thinking about trying out the "Make USB startup Disk" feature in ubuntu, does it work pretty good? will it remember my settings and other things I change and files?
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> then  sudo mount -o disk-image  /mnt    and start copying files to  /mnt  this is one file
<tanath> Killeroid, same prob in 3.1b2pre for windows in wine
<sambagirl> under miscellaneous graphical universe they have an xsnow  package
<DeVnOrE> luigi: or whatever dir you got the webbserver pointed at
<zetheroo> why do I get this: sudo: /etc/init.d/cupsys: command not found
<no_one> @thunderstorm sorry 'bout delay, I've never used rsync before
<luigi> DeVnOrE, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75430/ this is the result
<thunderstorm> no problem - i have find this in the manpage: "The --delete option may be combined with one of the --delete-WHEN options without conflict, as well as --delete-excluded."
<fractal420> Hello I'm thinking about trying out the "Make USB startup Disk" feature in ubuntu, does it work pretty good? will it remember my settings and other things I change and files?
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> if it will not allow you to copy,  sudo  chown -R youruser.youruser /mnt  and that should allow copying of files to /mnt
<Killeroid> tanath: i'm on 3.0.4 . I am assuming 3.0.4pre is before the 3.0.4 regular release so try upgrading
<memolepro> hi
<thunderstorm> "However, if none of the --delete-WHEN options are specified, rsync will choose the --delete-during algorithm when talking to an rsync 3.0.0  or  newer,  and the --delete-before algorithm when talking to an older rsync."
<thunderstorm> is it that?
<no_one> not sure
<DeVnOrE> luigi: is it the public thats gets the error?
<raven> !grub > raven
<tanath> Killeroid, i use swiftfox. that'st he most recent, and i believe it's identical
<ubottu> raven, please see my private message
<luigi> DeVnOrE, maybe.. i don't undenstand..
<tanath> Killeroid, it's just that it was compiled before it was official
<no_one> that sounds like it would control what files get deleted, not the output though
<thunderstorm> ah - i understand: the new rsync use as standard the "delete-during" option
<SuperDefenderX> When I step on the peddle my machine makes a funny rattling sound, and i get these strange patterns of thread in the hems of my pants. Does anyone know why???
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: sorry what is    /mnt    file?
<thunderstorm> before intrepid it was the "delete-before" option
<tanath> DavidCanarias, it's a directory
<tanath> or should be
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> its a mount point to mount  disk-image
<fractal420> Hello I'm thinking about trying out the "Make USB startup Disk" feature in ubuntu, does it work pretty good? will it remember my settings and other things I change and files?
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser:  Where would I find this later then?
<no_one> ah, perfect.  Those man pages are wonderful things arent they
<DeVnOrE> luigi: sorry i can't check against my server cus it's down atm.
<luigi> DeVnOrE, maybe.. i don't understand where is the problem... in the dir Public or in /var/www
<no_one> :D
<Supari> Anyone have a clue as to why my Laptop goes into Standby Correctly... but does not want to wake up after ?
<DeVnOrE> luigi: you'll have to check the errorlog
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> its a file, so you would find it in the current directory once we unmount it
<Stormx2> SuperDefenderX: What? :/
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: Ok so after having put all the info in /mnt.  What do I do after?
<tanath> Killeroid, here's how it renders for me: http://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1ij7.png
<SuperDefenderX> When I step on the peddle my machine makes a funny rattling sound, and i get these strange patterns of thread in the hems of my pants. Does anyone know why???
<luigi> DeVnOrE, where i could find the log??
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> what have you done so far?
<bungieQord> does anyone know why my Firefox turns dark for long periods of time and even crashes, all the time
<turtle_> no
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: So far nothing. I wanted to keep all the info and do it later with tranquility.
<DeVnOrE> luigi: /var/log
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> well i guess you are not going to follow me, its useless for me to continue
<luigi> DeVnOrE, found!! this is the log!  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75431/
<DeVnOrE> i'm starting my vmware webbserver now so i can check
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser:  Apologies.   I will do as you say then right now...... OK
<luigi> DeVnOrE, i found also error.log.1
<tanath> Killeroid, er, better link: http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/9093/screenshot1ij7.png
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> okay do this to create a file,   dd if=/dev/zero  of=disk-image count=100 bs=1M     this means a 100Meg file
<luigi> DeVnOrE, this is the error.log.1:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75433/
<Cpudan80> Hi all
<Cpudan80> for some reason - the vol up/down/mute buttons on my keyboard control the headphone mixer slider instead of the master mixer slider -- how can I change it?
<Killeroid> tanath: well, i dont know what to say except deviantart works perfectly on regular firefox 3.0.4 , i am pretty sure the swiftfox devs changed a few settings before rebranding the browser as swiftfox and so those changes might be causing those issues, i recommend you just installing firefox 3.0.4 from the repos and manually changing those settings in about:config that the swiftfox devs changed to make their browser "faster"
<DeVnOrE> luigi: do you have the options FollowSymLinks in your apache config under the default site?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, i think yes!! re-ceck
<sludge> Voer tekst hier in...
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> okay?  verify with    ls -la disk-image  and see if 100meg file is created
<fractal420> Hello I'm thinking about trying out the "Make USB startup Disk" feature in ubuntu, does it work pretty good? will it remember my settings and other things I change and files?
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: So far I have typed in dd if=/dev/zero  of=disk-image count=20 bs=100M and nothing is happening
<tanath> Killeroid, but i have the same problem on EVERY browser i use, except epiphany-webkit, which crashes when i click on deviations
<luigi> DeVnOrE, where is the .conf???
<tanath> Killeroid, even firefox for windows, via wine
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> oops, put sudo in the front of that.. have to have root priviledge
<DeVnOrE> luigi: and what permissions do you have on the dir /home/luigi/wwwebserver
<DeVnOrE> and i
<DeVnOrE> and its files
<B_166-ER-X> how can we get a Ban list for a specific chan on xchat ?
<zetheroo> I am attempting to install cups-pdf from Synaptic ... but its taking forever ... and I am wondering if it is supposed to take this long ... seems to be at the point of "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd" and the hard drive is working non-stop ... what happening?
<zsquareplusc> zetheroo: is updatedb or tracker  running in parallel?
<DeVnOrE> luigi: /etc/apache/sites-available
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: Typed in sudo dd if=/dev/zero  of=disk-image count=20 bs=100M it asked for my password and then ... nothings happening
<Arod22> can someone tell me what the default password is for root on ubuntu 8.4?
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: probably tracker .. since I did not turn it off
<zsquareplusc> zetheroo: the install itself should not take long
<tanath> Killeroid, aha! works in seamonkey
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias->  verify with    ls -la disk-image  and see if 100meg file is created
<DeVnOrE> zsquareplusc: there is none
<Arod22> oh
<zsquareplusc> zetheroo: try checking with the system monitor or top
<sludge> root does not exist in ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> DeVnOrE: none of what?
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> btw you are not paying attention i said count=100 not bs=100M
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: yeah trackerd is running...
<maxbaldwin> how can I find my architecture? nano /etc/cpuinfo ?
<Killeroid> tanath: hmm, very weird problem you are experiencing, i am totally befuddled
<Arod22> ok
<maxbaldwin> wait, nevermind.
<luigi> DeVnOrE, permission on /home/luigi/wwwebserver  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75435/
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: Hav to be patient ... up popped 2.1GB COPIED etc.
<tanath> Killeroid, yeah, something's weird
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: should I End trackerd and tracker-applet?
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> btw you are not paying attention i said count=100 not bs=100M
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: How can I delete and do it again then - sorry?
<Arod22> im trying to install wine and i ran into a problem..
<tanath> Killeroid, well, thanks anyway. i'm good for now
<apostle> I can ping my machines internally but can't ping internet...help please
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> you can rm -f  disk-image
<tanath> apostle, router? firewall?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, and this is my conf:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75436/
<n8tuser> apostle-> look at your route table via   route -n  do you have a good gateway?
<andycaz> how to search for a jpg files in a dir? "find *.jpg /path/dir" didnt work out
<Killeroid> ttanath: try filing a bug in mozzila's bugzilla or join their irc network(irc.mozilla.org) and ask someone in the firefox channel, maybe someone there can help
<DeVnOrE> luigi: i think you need to set permissions so that www account can read the dir
<Arod22> i followed the steps from the winehq website and when i got to the step of going to add/remove programs i got this error
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: I tried to end trackerd but it says it is uninteruptible ... wtf?
<DavidCanarias> Ok done this..... Does that delete my error now so I can start again?
<apostle> I have a router yes 192.168.2.2
<zsquareplusc> zetheroo: if you like your hardisk getting indexed for fast search, leave it on or kill it temporary. i switched it off
<Killeroid> tanath: try filing a bug in mozilla's bugzilla or join their irc network(irc.mozilla.org) and ask someone in the firefox channel, maybe someone there can help
<n8tuser> !who | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<luigi> DeVnOrE, how could i set this permission?
<tanath> apostle, and you can ping the router?
<Arod22> Failed to check for installed and available applications
<zsquareplusc> zetheroo: maybe its running as different user,  e.g. root
<apostle> tanath, yes
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: ok.. it worked when i did it the 3rd time
<tanath> apostle, is the dns failing?
<DeVnOrE> chmod a+r /home/luigi/wwwserver
<Arod22> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: ubottu wants us to go private OK?
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: and now the install just finished
<Arod22> can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: thanks for your help
<DeVnOrE> or change the group to www and chmod g+r
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> nope, stay put here
<apostle> I am connected from anothe rmachine
<DeVnOrE> maybe even recursivly
<tanath> Killeroid, well it might be something funky with ubuntu, rather than them. it's not affecting you
<DavidCanarias> ok
<apostle> and dns works but yes it is failing from that machine on the network but can ping local computers
<DeVnOrE> chmod -R a+r /home/luigi/wwwserver
<maxbaldwin> how can I find my architecture? nano /etc/cpuinfo ?
<DavidCanarias>  So is the file deleted so the space is free again so I can start again..... ?
<apostle> the /etc/resolve.conf are identical on the working system and the new system
<tanath> apostle, does pinging external addresses fail from every machine on your network?
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> im not going to respond to you if you dont prefix my nick on your responses
<Arod22> ?
<apostle> tanath, no
<apostle> tanath, just the new machine
<fde> maxbaldwin: cat /proc/cpuinfo ... but you probably want to just uname -a
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: Upps! Apologies.....
<jason__> Hi, I'm getting very poor performance running Vino on an AMD 64 3000+ (2.0 Ghz) PC that I'm using as an OpenVPN/Samba File & print server. Even at 800x600 over a 100 mbit wired LAN it's quite slow. This seems to be due to Xorg's high CPU usage. Is there a solution to this issue?
<tanath> apostle, firewall? check sudo iptables -L
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: So is the file deleted so the space is free again so I can start again..... ?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, i've done chmod -R a+r /home/luigi/wwwserver, but this did'nt work yet!
<fde> maxbaldwin: you don't want to be editing anything in /proc unless you know exactly what you're doing....
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> yes
<jason__> I run RealVNC on two windows machines and get much better performance even running over the internet on 1 Mbit upload
<sludge> I would like to get my logitech quickcam to work i.c.w. amsn in ubuntu intripid, does anyone have got it working?
<maxbaldwin> I did cat /proc/cpuinfo and got what I wal looking for, thanks.
<DeVnOrE> what url are you using luigi ?
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: Thks. I will now start from the beginning and put in the first command and come back
<constantin_> i have a dual booting laptop with os x and ubuntu with all my music on my os x partition. is there an easy way to have my os x always mounted and keep my music accessible in ubuntu? whenever i try to access the partition through the ubuntu gui it says permission denied
<fde> sludge: have you tried it yet... it should be supported out of the box... got it working here, sure
<zsquareplusc> jason_: to get speedy VNC desktops, run a virtual second server with vncserver or such. sharing display 0 is always slower as it need to read the screen back
<ddelony> I'm going to try running Ubuntu 8.10 on Virtualbox on Mac OS X. Any tips?
<wedgeoflemon> im having problems with dual booting windows and ubuntu. i remember i set it up for a dual boot, but it doesnt give me the option to start xp. any help please?
<apostle> tanath, referring to firewall on new system?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, i'm using "http:localhost"
<fde> ddelony: not related to this channel, you should have no issues though
<DeVnOrE> luigi: is there a index.html in /home/lubic/igi/wwwsservevr
<vock> Just wondering if someone knew of a messenger client, like pidgin lite? I tried trillian through wine, but I'd prefer something native to linux...I just don't like pidgin's 33 MB resource stamp.
<tanath> apostle, whichever isn't working
<sludge> I have tried it many time, but with cheese i do not get a picture.
<ddelony> fde: Hmm, I thought running Ubuntu under virtualization would be on topic.
<tanath> apostle, if you can ping from one, but not the other, we should be able to rule out the router
<apostle> tanath, iptables are alls et to accept
<constantin_> i have a dual booting laptop with os x and ubuntu with all my music on my os x partition. is there an easy way to have my os x always mounted and keep my music accessible in ubuntu? whenever i try to access the partition through the ubuntu gui it says permission denied
<apostle> tanath,  I can
<gwennn> constantin:you must make a link in your home directory
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: I got the first one wrong so is this the correct command ....   dd if=/dev/zero  of=disk-image count=100 bs
<fde> vock: umm, trillian has about a 50-70mb footprint on Windows... Live Messenger has about the same... its not that much for an IM client
<luigi> DeVnOrE, i didn't see any index.html...
<jason__> zsquareplusc, That would be a fine solution. However, why would it affect Xorg's CPU usage to such an extent? Network speed isn't the problem as I'm on a 100 mbit lan.
<fde> ddelony: its not
<tanath> apostle, do you have machine-specific rules on your router? perhaps you're only allowing pings & possibly other traffic from the one machine thru whitelisting
<tim167> how do i run an *.egg ?
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> sudo  dd if=/dev/zero  of=disk-image count=100 bs=1M     this means a 100Meg file
<constantin_> gwenn: how do i do that?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, index.html is on /var/www
<apostle> tanath, I have 3 other machines that access the internet with no problem
<fde> tim167: what exactly is a .egg?
<aoupi> tim167: with eggdrop I presume
<DeVnOrE> try copying it to the public dir
<tanath> apostle, and you didn't configure anything for them on your router?
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: One DVD is 1.3GB and the other 1.9GB so would I need to put more than 100bs
<vock> fde: On windows, my trillian was only bout 15 MB or so...
<zsquareplusc> jason__: that i dont know. it may also depend on the viewer. some are broken and request full screen update instead of differential updates every time
<jason__> zsquareplusc, also, when i tried using vncserver it just gave me a box with a terminal window. Is there a howto that can assist me in setting it up to show a desktop.
<apostle> tanath, no I did not....just setting up the ip's statically
<constantin_> gwennn: how do u create a link my home dir to achieve that?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, this is my IP: 217.133.74.142 if you want to try to open it....
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> adjust count to correspond to your need
<jason__> zsquareplusc, I'm using the VNC 4 Enterprise viewer on Windows. Do you know of any better viewers for windows?
<tanath> apostle, and the new box can ping the router? and other networked machines?
<gwennn> run as root   ln your address point_a_directory
<apostle> tanath, yes
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser so would I type in 3.2GB??
<gwennn> see man ln
<aoupi> gwennn: that won't really help his permission problem
<jason__> zsquareplusc, basically I just want a desktop. It doesn't have to be on :0.
<tanath> apostle, you might try taking the network offline for a minute to see if it can ping when it's the only machine connected (directly)
<fde> vock: no, that was the resident memory footprint... more is in shared memory. Difference being, shared memory can be taken over if someone else needs it.
<constantin_> i can access the partition
<constantin_> just not partitions
<gwennn> yes
<constantin_> errr
<constantin_> permissions
<FloodBot1> constantin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gwennn> chmod u+x
<vock> fde: Thanks, didn't know that
<sludge> what is the username and password for 217.133.74.142
<luigi> DeVnOrE, didn't wonk anyway on LAN..
<constantin_> can i chmod i the gui or do i need a console command?
<aoupi> constantin_: you know how to mount and about /etc/fstab?
<zsquareplusc> jason__: i think you can create a start file within ~/.vnc/ and launch gnome-session in it. dont remenber its name right now
<tanath> apostle, but it sounds like something specific to that machine. have you done anything to it yet?
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> think a lil bit please,  count=100  bs=1M  for 100 meg  so what you think is 1.2gig ?
<apostle> its so strange should be working
<constantin_> well the drive is already mounted
<constantin_> or rather i can see it in ubuntu
<DeVnOrE> luigi: i think i
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: Sorry being a newbie is a nuisance isn't it? would this be2300bs?
<fde> vock: Linux enjoys keeping things in shared memory even more than Windows though, because RAM is faster than a hard drive.
<metbsd> is there software to enable fingerprint scanner?
<apostle> tanath, I had to manually set up the ipconfig for its network card
<DeVnOrE> luigi: i think i'v located the prob
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> okay, im giving up, i dont have the patience right now,
<DeVnOrE> in your conf-file
<gwennn> constantin:now make the link
<zsquareplusc> jason__: $HOME/.vnc/xstartup
<luigi> DeVnOrE, let's hope!!!!
<tanath> apostle, maybe that had something to do with it
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: I understand you. Thanks very much for your patience so far......
<constantin_> what's the exact command i use in terminal?
<apostle> /sbin/ifconfig eth1 192.168.2.9 netmask 255.255.255.0
<DeVnOrE> give me a sec
<tanath> apostle, should check your config
<apostle> tanath, why would I be able to ping internally and not outside and the gateway and the dns are set up properly
<jason__> zsquareplusc, ah, thank you - just what i wanted
<luigi> DeVnOrE, yes!
<metbsd> is there software that let me login with fingerprint?
<Jordan_U> metbsd: Yes
<tanath> apostle, that is weird...
<fde> vock: look at 'free -m' for instance... the cached column is available for other apps, but is currently occupied until then for performance... you buy RAM to use it, not to have it wasted... or at least I do.
<metbsd> Jordan_U: what is it?
<jason__> zsquareplusc, I set this up years back on Debian 3.1 but forgot the file to edit
<unlink> i have an AR242x and have tried ndiswrapper, ath_pci, and ath5k, and with each of them, when i try iwlist $interface scan, i just get "$interface: no scan results" (wireless worked in windows)
<n8tuser> apostle-> how did you confirm you have good route and gateway?  can you post your route -n  results ?
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: Sorry I wasn't replying to you 1.2gig bit I was replying to my total capacity of the two DVD i.e. 2.3GB = 2300bs
<DeVnOrE> luigi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75445/
<zsquareplusc> metbsd: there is software that lets you log in with your bluetooth device :-)
<n8tuser> unlink-> is interface defined if not,  $interface will also be blank
<gwennn> lyou need the exact address pointing your music file
<constantin_> gwennn: what's the exact terminal command to make the link?
<metbsd> what's software to let me use my fingerprint
<metbsd> ?
<unlink> n8tuser: i'm just using $interface as a variable to mean "ath0" or "wlan0" depending on the driver
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: the 1.2gig would be 1200bs right? Or have you now given up on me forever?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, could i delete my conf and paste your pastebin?
<tanath> apostle, are you sure the address you're trying to ping is up? try pinging google.com ?
<b33r> some apps are using A LOT of ram what seems to be the problem?? audacious 250MB, firefox 179MB, pidgin 164MB, nautilus 133MB
<DeVnOrE> i don't remember if you should finish the DocumentRoot with a / or not i think it's not
<n8tuser> DavidCanarias-> i've given up on you
<DavidCanarias> n8tuser: OK, bye
<DeVnOrE> luigi: it's only the <Document that i have changed
<tanath> apostle, and you can get online with the new box, right?
<jotil> b33r: that is abnormal
<fde> metbsd: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+fingerprint&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a   knock yourself out, don't be lazy next time
<apostle> tanath, I cannot
<b33r> jotil, I know =0
<gwennn> ln your address nameofthelink
<peepsalot> i upgraded to ubuntu intrepid, and now my laptop WiFi LED is always blinking.  it never used to blink before.  it's kind of annoying
<tanath> apostle, oh, you can't get online? i thought you just couldn't ping
<peepsalot> is there a way to just make it on, or off instead of constant blinking?
<jotil> b33r: top and see what is going on
<unlink> the only thing i haven't tried is manually compiling a driver -- but that is not an option because i will not be present for future upgrades
<constantin_> and will that solve my permission thing gwennn?
<DeVnOrE> luigi: then restart the server sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Jordan_U> metbsd: I have never used it but "thinkfinger"
<fde> unlink: keep things to one line, makes it easier to follow you... what exactly is your issue?
<tanath> apostle, n8tuser asked: " apostle-> how did you confirm you have good route and gateway?  can you post your route -n  results ?"
<luigi> DeVnOrE, just copy the line 11 or all the file?
<strN00B> i want to partition my Ubuntu systems harddrive into 2 file systems.. one with etx3 (ubuntu OS), and one with  NSTF as a shared drive.. will Ubuntu be able to share the NSTF drive?
<n8tuser> unlink-> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<b33r> jotil, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75446/
<DeVnOrE> luigi: sorry should be  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<apostle> n8tuser, what was the route command?
<DeVnOrE> luigi: only line 11
<gwennn> enter in your music file as root and then chmod u+x nomefile
<luigi> DeVnOrE, done..
<unlink> n8tuser: yes, i have seen that, but compiling a driver is not an option for me
<wedgeoflemon> how do i set up my graphics card?
<luigi> restarting!
<jotil> b33r
<constantin_> thanks
<strN00B> i want to partition my Ubuntu systems harddrive into 2 file systems.. one with etx3 (ubuntu OS), and one with  NSTF as a shared drive.. will Ubuntu be able to share the NSTF partition?
<jotil> b33r: restart your X
<tanath> apostle, 'route -n'
<b33r> jotil, why? :/
<aoupi> constantin_: check out umask
<constantin_> umask?
<DeVnOrE> luigi: luigi do "touch /home/luigi/wwwserver/index.html
<gwennn> constantin take a look at man chmod
<n8tuser> apostle-> how did you confirm you have good route and gateway?  can you post your route -n  results ?
<fde> unlink: no offense, but you should have thought about that when purchasing the hardware... you can just lock the kernel at the current version though if everything works fine  :/
<tanath> apostle, what's the gateway for 0.0.0.0?
<apostle> tanath, its not brining up anything now
<tanath> apostle, that's not right. ;)
<aoupi> constantin_: umask does wonder for wrong permissions on mounted drives
<unlink> fde: i didn't purchase the hardware, i'm helping someone else installl linux
<fde> !holding > unlink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about holding
<tanath> apostle, try a reboot?
<strN00B>  i want to partition my Ubuntu systems harddrive into 2 file systems.. one with ext3 (ubuntu OS), and one with  NSTF as a shared drive.. will Ubuntu be able to share the NSTF partition?
<apostle> tanath, what is the exact command I should run to get it going...
<jotil> b33r: seems like Xorg is causing trouble? not a big deal takes a second. save all your work. hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<constantin_> is it an app or a terminal command?
<aoupi> constantin_: also check out the uid and gid mount options
<gwennn> but you can also make it graphically
<fde> !pinning > unlink
<ubottu> unlink, please see my private message
<aoupi> constantin_: I'm a bit tired and going to bed now, otherwise I could explain more in-depth :)
<gwennn> terminal
<unlink> yeah, i know about apt pinning, but that means no security fixes in the kernel
<iAreBaboon> hi all, i have a dualboot windows ntfs + ubuntu 8.04... my windows was corrupted so i reinstalled it... although it removed grub it doesn't seem to have reinstalled the MBR properly because i just get a hanging black screen on startup.... anyway how can i re-install grub from a liveCD ?
<tanath> apostle, have you tried playing with the network manager?
<fde> unlink: see the bottom of that wiki page... they insisted on keeping the holding info on that page I guess...
<constantin_> okay
<iAreBaboon> is it at all possible actually ?
<fde> unlink: I wrote the top part
<constantin_> i'll just use man uid and man gid
<b33r> jotil, isn't it better to "fix" the problem instead of restarting X every now and then :/
<aoupi> constantin_: man mount, you'll find it in there
<apostle> tanath, I don't have x installed
<constantin_> okay thanks
<tanath> apostle, you running ubuntu?
<ddelony> iAreBaboon: Hmmm, does the installer find your partitions?
<finferflu> hey guys
<jotil> b33r: what exactly do you think is causing the memory hog?
<finferflu> i was trying to install 8.04 on a machine
<zsquareplusc> iAreBaboon: i think this should work. terminal-> sudo chroot /media/<yourubuntuparthere>; update-grub
<tanath> apostle, i think you run ifdown, and ifup
<ddelony> iAreBaboon: Does Ubuntu see your Windows partition?
<finferflu> but after choosing the language, the enter key doesn't work
<fde> unlink: that way, if you hold it, the kernel won't be upgraded ever again until the option is turned off manually... so you don't have to worry, but you might have to guide them through any security updated that might be an issue
<finferflu> so I can't proceed with the installation
<b33r> jotil, I don't know -.-
<finferflu> any ideas?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, maybe the restarting didn't work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75451/
<apostle> tanath, route -N     Dest... 192.168.2.0   Gateway 0.0.0.0   genmask.....255.255.255.0
<unlink> fde: yeah, i know about apt pinning, but that means no security fixes in the kernel
<jotil> b33r: i say restart X. start those 4 applications one by one and see what happens
<apostle> tanath, should my gateway column say 192.168.2.2
<zsquareplusc> finferflu: and the keypad enter?
<finferflu> zsquareplusc: same thing
<fde> unlink: the top part is pinning, the bottom part is holding... hate that they confuse those two...
<DeVnOrE> luigi: yes it worked that's only a warning
<jotil> b33r: sounds like an idea or you have something else on your mind?
<apostle> tanath,  how do I get my gateway configure from ifconfig?
<b33r> jotil, after I restart X it will work just fine but it just starts using more after few hours
<luigi> DeVnOrE, touch did'nt work...
<jotil> b33r: so you have been down the road already....
<zsquareplusc> finferflu: you have selected your keyboard or do you want an other?
<rand0m> wow, just being on the google main page.... firefox was just taking up 97% of my system resources
<tanath> apostle, i don't think ifconfig tells you your gateway
<b33r> jotil, yeah but I don't want to restart every few hours :/
<fde> unlink: your options are: 1) replace the wireless nic with something better supported; 2) hold the kernel and lack security updates; 3) teach the user how to compile the drivers themselves when required; 4) Use an OS with better support for Atheros stuff... that's it.
<luigi> DeVnOrE, impossible to touch /home/luigi/wwwebserver/index.html: any file o dir.
<jotil> b33r: it is really difficult to say about what is causing the memory hog without monitoring
<tanath> apostle, but try 'sudo ifconfig down && sudo ifconfig up'
<rand0m> anyone know if firefox has glitches or like.... bandwidth suxoring problems
<fde> unlink: Linux is accepting a lot of Atheros drivers right now... but apparently yours isn't there yet
<finferflu> zsquareplusc: no, it's the keyboard I want to use, I mean it's just the first screen before starting the liveCD
<DeVnOrE> luigi: wwwserver is misspelled
<apostle> tanath, I got it
<unlink> fde: do you know any distributions which have this packaged?
<iAreBaboon> ddelony, zsquareplusc: to give more detail... basically i have 2 linux OS' + 1 windows.   but the windows got corrupted somehow such that grub was able to boot both linuxes but not the windows partition.... i reinstalled via the reinstallation dvd but after the installer restarted i just end up with a bllinking dash forever in place of the old grub.... so i'm not sure why i'm not seeing the...
<iAreBaboon> ...windows MBR menu like i should.... but anyway i was thinking to reinstall grub and see if i can boot windows that way.   so i must do this from a liveCD... i'm currently loaded in ubuntu 8.04 liveCD
<unlink> sid?
<apostle> route add default gw 192.168.2.2 eth1
<Din|BSD> How do you 'select all' with nano, is that even possible?
<b33r> jotil, so there's no solution for this?
<fde> unlink: if ubuntu doesn't, no one does.
<apostle> tanath, thanks :)
<tanath> apostle, then check route -n again
<tanath> apostle, works now?
<apostle> tanath, yes thanks man :)
<Fougner> unlink: you searching for Atheros WLAN drivers? =)
<tanath> apostle, cool. :)
<fde> unlink: Ubuntu is about as lenient as it gets with non-gpl drivers
<unlink> Fougner: bingo
<apostle> tanath, thank man really appreciate it
<Fougner> unlink: which card?
<fde> Fougner: yes he is... packaged in a repo
<unlink> fde: true but some (like sid) are more up-tod-ate
<tanath> apostle, yw
<jotil> b33r: you will have to monitor and google,,,
<zsquareplusc> finferflu: ha, there. hm. maybe it hangs. i've seen PC's with problems using these menus. things you could do is: 1) check the CD 2) try again 3) install with default, change language later
<unlink> Fougner: ar242x
<luigi> DeVnOrE, ok... done!
<Fougner> fde: oh
<fde> unlink: not really, afaik, sid froze some months ago for the release on lenny sometime in the next decade
<finferflu> zsquareplusc: well, the odd thing is that the arrow keys work. I have tried with different languages, and it still fails
<fde> s/on/of/
<luigi> DeVnOrE, shit! FORBIDDEN again!
<finferflu> zsquareplusc: also, the fact that Enter works for selecting the language and stops working right after that is very odd
<Fougner> unlink: I've had problems with my AR5007EG for like a year, and the I tried patching the kernel with the wireless 2.6 something
<fde> !language | luigi
<ubottu> luigi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zsquareplusc> finferflu: and <TAB>? it should start the line editor. maybe is enter working there
<luigi> fde sorry!!!
<luigi> DeVnOrE,  FORBIDDEN again!
<finferflu> zsquareplusc: what to after pressing TAB?
<jotil> b33r: because i have never had any memory hogging issues on Linux, i am afraid i will not be of much help
<unlink> fde: i'm just very surprised that ndiswrapper didn't work... /var/log/messages even listed the encryption capabilities of wlan09
<iAreBaboon> so my question was basically.... can i reinstall grub to a certain partition while running from liveCD ? or must i reinstall linux completely so it will install grub and hopefully detect my windows and llinux partitions
<zsquareplusc> finferflu: enter :-)
<jadams> I've got an nvidia geforce 9800 XT, massively powerful card.  In counterstrike:source under wine, it gets only around 30fps on modest video settings, the same as my previous card.  this card should dominate.  What am I doing wrong?
<finferflu> zsquareplusc: so what does TAB do?
<Fougner> unlink: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<b33r> jotil, ok thanks anyway
<finferflu> zsquareplusc: I think I didn't get it
<fde> unlink: there are a lot of kernel developers fighting to get ndiswrapper to never be able to work...
<jotil> b33r: but your Xorg seems a bit too busy for my taste. you might want to look into that.
<GodfatherofEire> Having a small problem with synaptic, a package tried to install, but failed, and now I cant seem to fix this problem, any ideas?
<Fougner> unlink: look there, I don't know what you want really, but that's the way I got it working
<zsquareplusc> iAreBaboon: the commands i gave would install the grub as it was configured for your installed ubuntu. it would restore the menu you had
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<unlink> ndiswrapper looks like the best option for me right now
<DeVnOrE> try changong DocumentRoot and <Document /var/www/privat/> to /home/luigi/wwwserver
<unlink> that is, it is closer to working than anything else i've tried
<luigi> DeVnOrE, ok. but how?
<fde> unlink: if your card is listed on Fougner's link, use that... ndiswrapper is a horrible solution, and is considered illegal and unwelcomed.
<zsquareplusc> finferflu: well, maybe TAB isnt working with that menu type. the isolinux/syslinux stuff has grown many options and menu stlyes.. if enter isnt working i'd try booting with the default and set the language later. the installer will ask you anyways
<elvirolo> how do i disable the gnome keyring?
<DeVnOrE> luigi: i'll post a conf for you in about 3min
<gusto5> hi, ive lost sound all of the sudden (altogether), any hints?
<unlink> i've dealt with compiling wireless drivers for awhile... it's ugly and not fun (ipw3945 from nov 2006-mid 2007)
<kkathman> how would one change the background color of the ubuntu menus ?
<fde> unlink: it links Windows binary drivers into the linux kernel, against code that is GPL only... so it causes quite the stir
<b33r> jotil, want me to paste my xorg configuration?
<unlink> fde: i know what it does
<GodfatherofEire> kkathman system-preferences-appearance
<luigi> DeVnOrE, thanks a lot! i'm waiting for your post!
<finferflu> zsquareplusc: yeah, I tried with default, but no joy, however I still have to see what TAB achieves :P
<unlink> i had to not only recompile my whole kernel to get it to work, but also remove the whole wireless subsystem and replace it with a patched version
<kkathman> GodfatherofEire, hmm I dont think that changes the actual ubuntu menu tho...it does change windows and apps tho
<GodfatherofEire> Like the background for the panels?
<fde> kkathman: right click desktop > change desktop background ... go to themes tab, customize theme, then play with the colors some
<zsquareplusc> finferflu: it should show the kernel/parameter line and allow to edit that line. but maybe that fetaure is not possible with the menu on the cd
<kkathman> GodfatherofEire,  the background color of Applications, Places, System
<stitch_my_smile_> alt-0
<fde> kkathman: the colors of the theme apply to that, yes....
<kkathman> its that grungy grey
<finferflu> zsquareplusc: alright, thanks for that, I will try, else I will burn a new cd and see how it goes. Have a nice day :)
<fde> kkathman: that means your current theme can't be customized
<gusto5> can anyone lend me a hand with sound (or lackthereof)
<fde> gusto5: depends... lspci | grep -i audio
<GodfatherofEire1> kkathman: if you mean the panels, then all you have to do is adjust the panel colors, which will adjust the main menu
<gusto5> fde, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Fougner> unlink: all I can say is that I have the AR242x too, and I got it to work quite easy
<Luyang> Hello all... Is it possible to run Ubuntu from a live CD without a working windows installation? I get non-existing or corrupt file hal.dll (hardware abstraction layer) error message upon bootup of the computer. I wanna get it started so that I can repair any broken files...
<kkathman> GodfatherofEire,  well there are options to customize Windows, Input boxes Selections and Tooltips - which one changes the menu?? lol
<kkathman> or maybe its border?
<zsquareplusc> Luyang: yes it is the standard desktop cd is also a live cd
<Anacranom> Luyang, yes
<tyl3r> hi all. I have just installed intrepid. I have the same problem as in Gutsy. Font especially in Firefox 3 is terrible. I have read some guides, also done a reconfigure on fontconfig and tried different settings but I cant find a nice solution. Anyone has some good tips on this ?
<fde> gusto5: lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel return anything?
<GodfatherofEire1> kkathman, if you mean modifying a specific theme to something else, then you'd have to get the source code, and go from there
<gusto5> fde, nope
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> ok
<unlink> Fougner: what did you do?
<gusto5> fde, if i may add, sound worked until today's bootup, regular and restricted modules
<DeVnOrE> luigi: my server is fubar... just a couple of mins more
<fde> gusto5: sorry, replace the -'s for _'s ...
<keyhack> has anyone here had success with getting sound to work through HDMI?
<gusto5> a
<luigi> DeVnOrE, ok, don't you worry!
<wedgeoflemon> is there a way to have a trash icon on my desktop?
<gusto5> fde, http://www.pastebin.ca/1263907
<Fougner> unlink: I downloaded the patch from the link I posted here, and just exec it
<Fougner> and I'm quite a noob at this =)
<b33r> some apps are using A LOT of ram what seems to be the problem?? audacious 250MB, firefox 179MB, pidgin 164MB, nautilus 133MB http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75446/
<fde> wedgeoflemon: applications > accessories > terminal ... type 'gconf-editor' ... browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop ... check the corresponding box
<kkathman> GodfatherofEire, I kinda looked on gnome-look.org, but there's GTK, Metacity and GDM themes and I'm not to sure which ones I need to look at
<fde> gusto5: that was a yes/no question  ;)
<Fougner> kkathman: GDM is the login-screen
<gusto5> fde, yes i get a response =P sorry lol
<fde> gusto5: lsof /dev/snd/*
<kkathman> Fougner,  ahh ok thanks
<Fougner> kkathman: and GTK is for gnome environment
<GodfatherofEire1> kkathman, The GTK themes are window decorator themes, the GDM themes are the login, and Metacity is the desktop
<gusto5> yes response? need to see it fde?
<unlink> is this packaged in jaunty?
<zsquareplusc> b33r: these are virtual memory figures. i.e. with all the libraries loaded. but the libraries are also shared between applications. so the real memory used isnt as much as the sum of these numbers
<fde> gusto5: is there anything except the mixer in there?
<gusto5> nope just the mixer fde
<Fougner> unlink: now there's a problem.. I don't know what jaunty is
<kkathman> GodfatherofEire,  ok, so if Im running compiz, I should probably look at the GTK2 themes then
<Fougner> kkathman: that would be the best =D
<unlink> Fougner: intrpepid < jaunty
<b33r> zsquareplusc, so how can I check my "real" ram usage?
<Fougner> unlink: intrepid less than jaunty
<zsquareplusc> b33r: depends on what applications you prefer. in the console a top or ps ax or free is interesting
<Fougner> unlink: you mean the new ubuntu distro ?
<unlink> Fougner: it's the ubuntu 9.04
<fde> gusto5: then there is no reason it wouldn't work.... it is likely a pulseaudio issue, are you running intrepid?
<Fougner> oh.. I'm confused, you don't mind explain it, do you?
<gusto5> fde, i am running intrepid on 2.6.27-7 kernel
<unlink> i'm wondering if the kernel packages for jaunty have the new madwifi drivers
<gusto5> fde, its confusing because it worked since installation till yesterday lol
<GodfatherofEire1> unlink, they already have a alpha/beta of Jaunty released?
<fde> gusto5: for fun then, try 'pulseaudio --stop && pulseaudio --start' ... ignore the errors, and try to play a sound... anything?
<unlink> no, just some packages uploaded
<Fougner> unlink: I have no idea..
<Scunizi> unlink: Jaunty help is available in #ubuntu+1
<b33r> zsquareplusc, but top is saying I'm using a lot I already pasted the output of top :/
<wedgeoflemon> when i have the trash on my desktop the trash always apears to be full even when i empty it
<GodfatherofEire1> Unlink, what sort of packages, like, any specifics?
<zetheroo> my wireless connectivity and printing is horrible with Intrepid
<fde> unlink: currently, I don't think Jaunty is being populated with anything new
<gusto5> fde, nope
<unlink> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<gusto5> fde, wont recognize --stop or --start
<mikkel_> need help! Realtek 8187B - Wireless, Ubuntu 8.10 cannot find the hardware lsbusb-output:Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0bda:8198 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<hmw> i had compiz running, then i accidently unchecked "Mirror Screens" in the resolution settings. Now my Radeon9600 is in clone mode and i cant activate the advanced graphics stuff anymore. Can i reset the thing? Where does the ATI driver store its settings?
<zetheroo> I can print test pages from the Printing Properties dialog .... but no programs will print at all!
<fde> gusto5: last guess would be to restart again then, other than that, I have no idea....
<gusto5> okay, thanks a lot fde
<Serval> I installed KVirc, but where did it go?
<GodfatherofEire2> And does anybody have any advice on getting a winprinter to work, like how to somehow adapt it to linux, or would I have to start from scratch to get it working?
<Fougner> hmw: try "aticonfig --initiate" or something in terminal
<fde> gusto5: sound is overly finicky on linux, and everything they do to better the situation just makes it more complicated when things go wrong to troubleshoot  :(
<DeVnOrE> luigi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75460/
<hmw> Serval: try "which KVirc" (if KVirc is the program binaries' name
<kitche> GodfatherofEire2: cups is used most likely unless you have very odd printer
<Kanzar> hi... i'm trying to set up azureus - the ports have been properly forwarded at the router (at least, the same settings would have worked in windows ?_?), but I am getting 'unable to test port' - am using Firestarter, outbound is permissive by default
<Serval> where do I try "which KVirc"?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, ok, i'll see the pastebin!
<fde> Serval: another thing to try: dpkg -L kvirc | grep bin  (or without the grep part to see everything it installed)
<Fougner> Serval: in the terminal =)
<DeVnOrE> luigi: check that the paths are right
<GodfatherofEire2> kitche, here's the problem, as far as I know, its as good as a paperweight under linux. At least according to openprinting
<Fougner> hmw: I mean, "aticonfig --initial"
<DeVnOrE> luigi: and do "chown -R luigi:www /home/luigi/wwwserver"
<luigi> DeVnOrE, can i just copy and paste your conf?
<DeVnOrE> yes
<hmw> Fougner: aah! i now remember that i could "repair" stuff with aticonfig in my previous ubuntu, just forgot, that it existed. i will have to download it, but now i think, i am fine. thx
<Kanzar> ._.
<metbsd> i need to install nvidia driver 177, where do i fetch it and place it for installation
<luigi> DeVnOrE, or i had to check each line?
<gusto5> fde, no luck, but thanks for your efforts
<DeVnOrE> luigi: nah
<Kanzar> alright, now i'm getting "NAT Error - Connection to 203.214.103.162:16292 closed - end of stream during read."
<darkdeeper> metbsd, nvidia website
<dr-fridric>  I downloaded the program nerolinux-3.5.2.0-x86 version rbm, but I can not install it?
<gaby> hello everyone, i am pretty new to linux and i want to know if and how can i enable system sounds with compiz fusion?ive tried many versions of linux and in none sys sound with compiz wont work!anyone have ideas?
<Kanzar> i'm fairly certain the port is correctly forwarded at the router, so... what is wrong with my firestarter config?
<Kanzar> (firestarter is also not reporting any blocked connection)
<Kanzar> *connections
<mikkel_> Need help! RTL8187B works in Vista, but not in Ubuntu 8.10! lsub output: Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0bda:8198 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<Serval> Ok, I found KVirc in /usr/local/bin/kvirc, but how do I run it?
<kkathman> GodfatherofEire,  have you heard of theme engines??  If so, how are these installed??
<darkdeeper> Kanzar, did u open ur port in ur computer
<Fougner> kkathman: you have some of them in Synaptic..
<Kanzar> yeah
<Kanzar> i have
<Kanzar> oh
<Ademan> bugs.freedesktop.org has a bad ssl cert according to firefox, reason for concern?
<Kanzar> just used www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=16292
<Kanzar> it says open
<FloodBot1> Kanzar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GodfatherofEire2> Beat me to the punch twice Fougner
<Kanzar> -_- whoops. anyway, yes, I have forwarded, the utorrent check works, not the azureus check
<Fougner> GodfatherofEire2: oh, sorry? =)
<kkathman> Fougner well I was looking for Aurora
<metbsd> how do i install software..
<Kanzar> so, I'll assume that it all works, and it's just azureus' port check which is just weird
<Fougner> kkathman: that one, I think you have to compile yourself..
<Werenerd> evening all, is there anyone here familiar with SSH' from a location outside your home network?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, chown: group not valid: 'luigi:www'
#ubuntu 2008-11-22
<kkathman> Fougner,  ahh ok gotta find that source then I guess
<GodfatherofEire2> Fougner, no prob, but thanks for helpin out too.
<gaby> has anyone got system sounds with compiz fusion?
<Fougner> Werenerd: many people are, please ask your question =)
<Ademan> whoa, i didn't realize Azureus had a linux port
<zsquareplusc> Werenerd: ok, and your real question is? :-)
<Kanzar> haha
<Kanzar> azureus is java - multi platform
<Fougner> kkathman: exactley.. google is your friend
<Kanzar> whoops, cross platform
<Ademan> Kanzar: you don't happen to have firestarter running do you?
<andycaz> After i upgraded to 8.10, ive lost lirc ir dev from /dev/input/event* any ideas?
<Kanzar> it is running
<Kanzar> no blocked connections, but the utorrent site check says the port is open, it's just azureus's check which is failing
<GodfatherofEire2> Havin a little trouble under synaptic, package messed up, and now I cant re-install, purge, or remove it, any ideas?
<DeVnOrE> sry should be www-data
<Werenerd> My question is how do I do that? I have a DynDNS address that I use for FTP, do I just change my address to ssh://blah blah ?
<Ademan> Kanzar: well, java is cross platform, but certain things arent (for instance file paths are *totally* different across platforms)
<Kanzar> heh
<hmw> Which driver was probably installed, before i somehow activated the propriary driver? i still have clone mode (i want the second screen black again) and 3d wont work
<luigi> DeVnOrE, chown: group not valid: 'luigi:www'
<Kanzar> well, i'll just try some torrents, see if it goes green
<Ademan> anywho, that's wierd, yeah definitely just try and see what happens
<strN00B> What is recommended disk space (partitioned ext3) to install and run Ubuntu 8.10?
<Fougner> Werenerd: what program do you use to ssh? =)
<jafobuntu> hi! is there a fix for the window title bar nvidia glitch yet?
<Werenerd> Fougner: so far all I have used is the Konsole
<powertool08> Werenerd: I use openssh, forward the ports on my router and use ssh user@host or putty if I'm on windows
<akorpija> anybody know how to make it so that when i move my windows, they go transparent??
<Ademan> jafobuntu: i'm totally unfamiliar with that glitch, are you using compiz?
<Fougner> Werenerd: as powertool08 said, in the terminal "ssh username@host"
<Werenerd> powertool08: what ports should I use?
<DeVnOrE> luigi: luigi:www-data
<Fougner> Werenerd: don't forget to forward the port through the router
<metbsd> how do i install compiz?
<Fougner> Werenerd: SSH is port 22 by default
<DARKreaction> compile it
<Werenerd> Fougner: powertool08 .... really? That is all there to it?
<powertool08> Werenerd: typically ssh runs on port 22 but you can set it to whatever you wish, I recommend changing it, keeps the auto attacks away
<Fougner> metbsd: sudo apt-get install compiz ? =D
<Werenerd> powertool08: good idea
<DARKreaction> ello everyone
<luigi> DeVnOrE, maybe with sudo??
<hmw> akorpija: go to compiz settings, module "Move window", set Opacity to e.g. 50%
<DeVnOrE> sure
<gaby> hello everyone, i am pretty new to linux and i want to know if and how can i enable system sounds with compiz fusion?ive tried many versions of linux and in none sys sound with compiz wont work!anyone have ideas?
<akorpija> hmw wow im dumb thanks bud
<Ademan> strN00B: ubuntu itself takes up around 3 GB (+ or - some) so if you're just trying things out, maybe 20gb would be enough (you could probably make do with even less, but I really don't recommend it) and then you want a swap partition, i use 4gb but that's horribly overkill
<metbsd> ok i already have compiz installed, but how to run it?
<GodfatherofEire2> How would one go about getting rid of a corrupted synaptic package
<Petein> Hi. just a question to make. any good E-R schema designing applications for linux?
<Werenerd> gaby: are you saying that if you turn off compiz your sounds work?
<jafobuntu> Ademan, im doing an install for someone else, im using the livecd and enabled vnvidia driver, desktop effects enabled by default, titlebar not always rendered properly looks really bad
<m1r> Petein: dia
<powertool08> Werenerd: pretty much, you can configure some stuff like public key authentication and other options
<DARKreaction> go into system>pref>apperiences>desktop effects
<darkdeeper> metbsd, you have to install compiz manager to configure stuff.
<Ademan> metbsd: system->preferences->appearance   then select visual effects and "normal" or "extra"
<zetheroo> why is it that when newer Ubuntu releases come out that they present a whole new batch of issues which were not prevalent in the prior release?
<powertool08> Werenerd: and make sure not to use protocol 1, its unsecure
<gaby> yes werner
<kitche> zetheroo: same reason Windows has the same issue really
<zetheroo> kitche: which is?
<Werenerd> powertool08: how do you make these configuration changes? CLI or is there a GUI tool you recommend? I am cool with text editing so that doesn't bother me
<Ademan> jafobuntu: wierd, I've never dealt with that, but then again i tend to avoid compiz, are desktop effects a dealbreaker? because things should be fine with them off...
<kitche> zetheroo: that it's a new operating system version and does have bugs?
<Fougner> GodfatherofEire2: I'd try using apt-get -f install
<powertool08> Werenerd: you change a text file, editing the file can be done cli or gui
<luigi> DeVnOrE, maybe!!! see this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75463/
<zetheroo> kitche: another question ... why is it that whenever a question is posed in regards to Linux that is slightly critical that the answer usually contains a comparative picture to Windows?
<zsquareplusc> powertool08: lol
<Ademan> jafobuntu: by the way, there's a channel here #nvidia maybe they've heard of your problem/can help better
<powertool08> Werenerd: I also suggest disallowing root logins
<kitche> zetheroo: no clue but my anwser is actually the real answer considering that most of the big distros do have issues on new releases
<Guest66062> hey whats the command to renew my ip...I had dhcp set but I changed it to static...how do I renew my ip now?
<sourcemaker> is there wiki for virtualbox and host only network?
<GodfatherofEire2> Fougner, didn't do it
<kitche> zetheroo: that's why some advance users actually wait a few weeks to upgrade
<Werenerd> powertool08: my ultimate goal is to show my uncle some stuff that I do on Linux (X forwarding ssh is awesome) that he cannot do on WIndows
<sourcemaker> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DeVnOrE> luigi: something is wrong with the config
<jafobuntu> Ademan, yes thanks
<Fougner> GodfatherofEire2: hmm
<zetheroo> kitche: I did wait a couple weeks ... but have issues with the most basic things
<Petein> m1r:  does this DIA creates the sql code as mysql workbench does?
<powertool08> Werenerd: x forwarding can be painfully slow, but once you get ssh going then check out running a vnc client over a ssh tunnel
<GodfatherofEire2> Fougner: "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1", that's what I get.
<luigi> DeVnOrE, ok... just << on ehte first line.. changed!!!
<luigi> but same problem...
<kitche> zetheroo: like what I do know some sound issues could be from pulseaudio if your having issues with sound
<Guest66062> hey whats the command to renew my ip...I had dhcp set but I changed it to static...how do I renew my ip now?
<Fougner> GodfatherofEire2: okay, horrible. Do you know what packages are involved?
<zetheroo> kitche: its come to the point where updating to the latest release is now pointless for me .. and for the majority of Ubuntu basic users
<hmw> Guest57561: dhclient or dhclient 1
<Fougner> Guest66062: try restarting you network =)
<zetheroo> kitche: my issues are with Wireless, Sound and Printing
<m1r> Petein: sry i thoughtu mean electronic scheme
<GodfatherofEire2> Fougner: Yep, there's only 1 package.
<GodfatherofEire2> I know exactly which one it is
<Fougner> GodfatherofEire2: which one?
<linny> http://pastebin.com/d5305958c could anyone advise me with this
<zetheroo> kitche: its getting worse with each new release.. not better
<hmw> Guest57561 /etc/init.d/network restart works the best for me
<Guest66062> fougner: unplugging my router?
<DeVnOrE> luigi: check if it
<Scunizi> zetheroo: updating can solve a lot of those issues over time.. for me it was a motherboard compatibility problem that Ibex mostly solved.
<Fougner> Guest66062: no, on your linuxmachine.. sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<kitche> zetheroo: well sound issues could be from pulseaudio and wireless could be kernel problems and printing depends on the printer but I do know pulse audio is not the best of sound servers
<GodfatherofEire2> Fougner: ttf-mathematica4.1
<DeVnOrE> scheck if it's wwwebserver or wwwserver in the conf
<unlink> wonderful. compiling the driver from source doesn't work either. now i have no idea what i should be doing for this wireless.
<fredroth> bon comment ca margche
<Awa> Hello everyone - Anyone know how to fix a bad synaptic - Or wichever causes any update/installation/uninstallation to tell me to write 'dpkg --configure -a' Wich doesnt work even with sudo - Thanks.
<Scunizi> !fr | fredroth
<ubottu> fredroth: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Fougner> unlink: have you tried the wireless 2.6 kerneltree? =D
<m1r> zetheroo: thats why you have live-cd to check if your system works before installing
<luigi> DeVnOrE, ok... but the problem isn't solved: FOBIDDEN you don't have permission....
<zetheroo> kitche: with Gutsy everything worked ... with Hardy the microphone went completely .... with Intrepid Printing, Mic and Wifi are up the creek
<unlink> Fougner: what do you mean
<kitche> zetheroo: mainly for wireless I tend to stay away from the linux kernel really just because the drivers are not always the best besides the ones that are official
<Fougner> unlink: I posted a link here bfore
<zetheroo> kitche: and I am not just talking about one machine ... its happening on quiet a few
<DeVnOrE> sudo chmod a+r /home/luigi/wwwebserver
<brezzz> Hi, I installed a dir on my system, and I'm unable to rebmember where
<crazycabbie> yeah Gutsy was great, then after i updated to hardy i went back to Windows because ironically, that just worked
<brezzz> how do a search for a dir?
<kitche> zetheroo: yes probably due to the kernel you could try and older kernel really
<Fougner> unlink:  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download that's where I got my wireless working =)
<luigi> DeVnOrE, you could see: http://217.133.74.142
<zetheroo> kitche: well trying an older kernel also makes other things buggy and then I will hear people telling me to upgrade to the newer one ... so its just a vicious cycle.
<luigi> DeVnOrE, could i restart the sistem?? maybe....
<DeVnOrE> shouldn't be a issue
<DeVnOrE> check the errorlog again
<zsquareplusc> zetheroo: start filing bugs for broken things on launchpad.net :-)
<kitche> zetheroo: myself I rather use an OS anymore then a "hacked" together system hence why I don't use Linux anymore but still help out once in a while but yes file bug reports and help out a bit to make ubuntu a bit better
<Awa> Excuse me - Anyone know how I can fix my situation. I can't install/update/remove any applications.
<unlink> Fougner: exactly which one do you have?
<basso__> anyone know of any nice mind mapping tools?
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: done that and its gone nowhere
<unlink> Fougner: i have an ar5424
<Spreadsheet> Awa: using what? synaptic?
<Spreadsheet> or Add/Remove Applications
<zetheroo> kitche: so your back to using Windows?
<GodfatherofEire2> Fougner: ttf-mathematica4.1 is the corrupted package
<kitche> zetheroo: no I use a BSD
<zetheroo> kitche: I see ...
<basso__> anyone know of any nice mind mapping tools?
<Spreadsheet> people who use BSD are more different than people who use Linux, that's good
<Spreadsheet> :-)
<Spreadsheet> different > same
<Awa> Spreadsheet: none of the works.
<DeVnOrE> basso__: googled mind mapping linux?
<zetheroo> kitche: liek why is printing simply not working?
<GodfatherofEire2> basso__ try Labyrinth Mind Mapping
<zetheroo> kitche: was working fine in Hardy
<linny> checking for LUA... configure: error: Package requirements (lua >= 5.1) were not met: anyone know what this means ?
<basso__> auki doki
<Spreadsheet> Awa: do you have the software sources worked out?
<zetheroo> kitche: I have the printer installed and can print test pages ... but no program will print anything
<Daisuke_Ido> is there still an issue with intel 4965 chipsets dropping wifi connections?  (WPA Enterprise)
<Fougner> unlink: I don't know exactley. how can I tell?
<kitche> zetheroo: could be due to cups or the linux kernel but my guess is that programs are not using cups actually if that is what your printer is using
<Awa> Spreadsheet: Whenever i try / It tells me>E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Spreadsheet> hi Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> hey Spreadsheet
<Fougner> GodfatherofEire2: sorry, I don't know then =(
<Spreadsheet> -_-
<p4_> man, since installing ibex the usual external USB mount problems have qudrupled
<Spreadsheet> when run dpkg --configure -a
<ravster> Helo people
<linny> Awa: run dpkg --configure -a then :)
<Stargazer> A CD came with my wireless router... do i use it or can i secure my network with Ubuntu somehwo ?
<Spreadsheet> it looks like dpkg is broken
<GodfatherofEire2> Fougner, well, thanks for tryin anyway.
<unlink> Fougner: check /var/log/messages
<p4_> everytime there's been an upgrade since Feisty there is been some piece of shit problem like this
<p4_> Fiesty was the last good release
<Awa> Spreadsheet: Ive done it, and tried sudo aswell.
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<Spreadsheet> that's strange
<Spreadsheet> yeah i think his dpkg is broken
<Spreadsheet> fix it people!
<Daisuke_Ido> p4_: so submit bug reports and become part of the solution
<Spreadsheet> :P
<ravster> I need help with a dual-monitor system.  Programs get dragged onto the next workspace, but not to the next monitor.  I use xfce, and was hoping someone could help me.
<zetheroo> kitche:  "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart" gives this error "sudo: /etc/init.d/cupsys: command not found"
<p4_> Anyhow, does anyone know what this might mean '$MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 1).' please
<linny> Awa: what was the output when you ran dpkg configure -a ?
<Awa> Spreadsheet: gimme a sec /
<DeVnOrE> zetheroo: not cupssys just cups
<Kanzar> hmm
<bit`> Looks like ubuntu's netmanager failed to use my netgear FA310TX (tulip) NIC. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Kanzar> i'm back, it says firewalled :(
<soapy> in 8.10, I change it from dhcp to manuel static address, but when it restarts it goes back to dhcp automatic everytime...any ideas...dhcp is enabled on router but i would like some to be dhcp and some to be static?
<p4_> forget it, i'm going back to hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> p4_: ntfs problem, i can tell that much
<zetheroo> DeVnOrE: ok.. thats working .. does it usually take a long time?
<darkdeeper> soapy, create a new configuration.dont use the auto eth0 one.
<p4_> Thanks Daisuke. I think i'll just go back to Hardy and wait for these problems to resolve themselves I'm not experienced enough I've spent 2 hours on it this morning
<DeVnOrE> soapy: i usually stick the static routes in the router as well
<p4_> that is far too long
<powertool08> ravster: could your monitors be switched? if you drag to the opposite side of the monitor does it move to the secondary?
<Awa> Spreadsheet:  Setting up language-support-ja (1:6.06+20060529) ... Then it stalls / wich i at first thought was due to it would need some time. But i tried letting it be for a day with no result.
<zetheroo> DeVnOrE: gosh .. its still restarting
<DeVnOrE> zetheroo: dunno havn't had any probs with cups (haven't updated my desktop yet)
<Werenerd> powertool08: real quick question. If I disable root login and have a VNC session setup, I can still run sudo commands right?
<powertool08> ravster: You also might want to be sure that the option to drag to next workspace is disabled until it works right
<zetheroo> DeVnOrE: ahhh... smart thing I suppose
<Fougner> unlink: sorry, can't see it in there =(
<ravster> powertool08: No, if I drag the program window to the other side of the screen it just jumps to the next workspace on that side.
<unlink> thanks
<Spreadsheet> awa: huh sorry i cant help you, someone else can though
<Daisuke_Ido> p4_: actually, from what i've been reading, if you still have windows, run chkdsk /f, then reboot twice...  apparently the twice bit is the important part for some reason
<ravster> powertool08: How do I do that?
<Spreadsheet> I'm really bad at helping :(
<tarelerulz> I am trying to make shortcut  by where it says application , places, system . I want it to be a shortcut to location such are /   , How do I do that . I put in location / and it says that is wrong
<DeVnOrE> zetheroo: yepp just upgraded my server and f**ked up my wireless
<zetheroo> does anyone know what I can print test pages fine but no other program will print a thing?
<p4_> Daisuke, this drive was mounting fine on this computer on Hardy before i upgraded last night.
<Awa> Spreadsheet: Ohwell, just glad anyone responded. Thanks anyway!
<zetheroo> DeVnOrE: I am haveing Wireless issues too .. Atheros chipset :(
<powertool08> Werenerd: yes you can still do sudo
<bit`> Does ubuntu have good tulip NIC support? Trying to figure out why 3 different tulip cards are failing...
<powertool08> ravster: I'm not sure, I've don't use xfce
<DeVnOrE> me to, and i have it set up as a AP
<Awa> Anyone know how to fix a broken dpkg?
<Daisuke_Ido> Awa: what package is it crashing on?
<AskHL> tarelerulz, open your file manager in the desired location, then drag the folder up to the panel
<DeVnOrE> Awa: what did it say when you tried to run reconfigure all?
<Werenerd> powertool08: thanks.
<powertool08> Werenerd: if you're going to do vnc make sure you set a vnc password with the command 'vncpassword' or anybody can connect to your session and have full access to whatever your user does
<AskHL> tarelerulz, by file manager I mean nautilus (others might also work)
<tarelerulz> AskHL, the location I want it  /   not  directory called root
<Phineas> My Ubuntu desktop (Feisty Faun) is a bit overdue for a version up-grade. What command would I use?
<Awa> Daisuke_Ido: a language support / ja_JP
<Daisuke_Ido> Awa: the best advice i've seen is to check to see what package(s) cause it to fail, then manually remove those, then try reinstalling the package
<ChrisiPK> hello everybody, has anyone managed to run the settlers 2 (10th anniversary) on ubuntu 8.10 with dual monitor setup?
<WebcamWonder> !upgrade | Phineas
<ubottu> Phineas: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<powertool08> Werenerd: and since you're doing a ssh tunnel into the machine, look into only accepting vnc connects from the localhost
<basso__> going to test out xmind :)
<woody86> does anyone know how to get rid of the black  background on conky in Kubuntu?
<Awa> Daisuke_Ido: How do i locate it on my computer?
<p4_> fuck this, back to Hardy. I'll upgrade to 8.10 when 8.20 comes out
<p4_> good luck with your problems guys
<systm> where do i check to see what runs @startup? im trying to add mpd to start @boot
<zetheroo> anyone? ... I need printing help
<Werenerd> powertool08: you lost me on that last one.  Only accept from local host? Like I have to be in front of the PC?
<powertool08> Werenerd: kinda
<Phineas> thank you, will check it out
<Daisuke_Ido> Awa: just dpkg -r <packagename>
<Awa> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks, will try that.
<Daisuke_Ido> good luck :D
<powertool08> Werenerd: but since you are logged into the machine with the ssh tunnel, it sees the connection as coming from the localhost
<AskHL> tarelerulz, okay.  You can make a link to anywhere, then edit the destination (right click on it and change its path).  (This is the wrong way to do it, of course, but dragging the file system icon doesn't work I think)
<Werenerd> powertool08: oh. Weird. I did not know that
<Werenerd> powertool08: I am going to screw around with it a little bit now
<AskHL> tarelerulz, the location should be file:///
<zack> hi. in order for skype to work with my webcam, I need to start it with LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype. From terminal it works OK, but when I put this as menu command, it does not. How can I modify the application meny entry so it starts it with LD_PRELOAD?
<tarelerulz> AskHL , thanks for your help.  It is not that easy to understand.  I would think location would be easy to define  / would cover ,but it turns out it need file /// . How would you find out such . So I don't need to ask
<powertool08> Werenerd: good luck :D
<AskHL> tarelerulz, which *exact* folder do you want to make a link to?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, nothing! webserver don't want to work!
<AskHL> tarelerulz, *is* it the file system root, i.e. "/"?
<DeVnOrE> luigi: what does the errorlog say?
<unlink> gah. going to have to tell the owner that they can't use wifi with linux on this computer :\
<unlink> what a colossal waste of time.
<gusto5> so anyone else having lack of sound?
<Fougner> unlink: you didn't get it to work? =(
<Kanzar> ffff
<Kanzar> i give up
<unlink> Fougner: nope
<ghindo> Hi, I'm having difficulty enabling auto-login on my Ubuntu 8.10 laptop.
<tarelerulz> AskHL, yes /  is what I want to make link too. I got it  working.  is there doc how the working of  gnome .  If I say wanted to create short cut to /  in Nautilus I could
<unlink> Fougner: i tried everything
<DeVnOrE> luigi: just pm me the 3 last lines
<Fougner> unlink: even the wireless 2.6 kernel patch ? =D
<AskHL> tarelerulz, in the Nautilus side bar you can drag the "File System" symbol up there, that'll work too
<unlink> even.
<otwin> hi - as many people report ipw2200 isn't stable in intrepid. does anybody know if this is an ubuntu or an upstream kernel bug? or is there a fix I missed?
<Fougner> oh
<lo> Installed all of the ubuntustudio packages on top of fresh ubuntu 8.10 but when I boot into rt kernel: wifi not working and jack won't start
<zetheroo> still having printer issues
<zetheroo> please help
<AskHL> tarelerulz, the documentation for Nautilus should provide the answers for most questions.  Generally, all Gnome modules are documented.  Just use F1
<luigi> DeVnOrE, [Sat Nov 22 01:30:11 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to / denied
<luigi> DeVnOrE, [Sat Nov 22 01:30:10 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to /favicon.ico denied
<DeVnOrE> okok
<tarelerulz> AskHL ,  say I wanted to add shortcut to places ? How might I do that.  That is what I really wanted
<bazhang> zetheroo, which printer
<bazhang> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bazhang> zetheroo, read that ^^
<zetheroo> bazhang: hp laserjet 1010
<AskHL> tarelerulz, System -> preferences -> main menu
<DeVnOrE> ls /home/luigi/ | grep wwwbserver
<coddy> :)
<DeVnOrE> ls -la /home/luigi/ | grep wwwbserver
<bazhang> zetheroo, did you read the printing docs above? the hp printers work very well in linux
<lo> Installed all of the ubuntustudio packages on top of fresh ubuntu 8.10 but when I boot into rt kernel: wifi not working and jack won't start
<AskHL> tarelerulz, although the Places menu is not listed for some reason.... let me see
<coddy> hey
<zetheroo> bazhang: it did work very well in Hardy
<luigi> DeVnOrE, drwxr-xr-x  3 luigi www-data  4096 2008-11-22 00:29 wwwebserver
<DeVnOrE> weird.. :S
<bazhang> zetheroo, what is the problem then? are you sharing a printer with a windows computer?
<zetheroo> bazhang: I can print Test Pages only
<zetheroo> bazhang: the printer is shared on the network.. but its connect to my computer directly
<Scunizi> zetheroo: you might try sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<bazhang> zetheroo, try his suggestion
<luigi> DeVnOrE, i forgot to tell you that i'm on 64bit... it was amportant???
<zetheroo> Scunizi: did that
<DeVnOrE> nope shouldn't make any diff
<luigi> DeVnOrE, maybe all the problem are on 64 bit???
<DeVnOrE> luigi: nah
<Scunizi> zetheroo: did you use the "Add Printer" function to get the drivers loaded?
<AskHL> tarelerulz, okay, I don't know how to do that.  Seems pretty illogical that the Places menu cannot be edited while the other two menus can easily be edited.
<bluesmoke> Anyone with a bcm4328 connecting to an 802.11n router? I'm only getting 12MB/s instead of 54MB/s (g) or 130MB/s (n). I'm thinking it doesn't support 802.11n
<gusto5> grahhhh
<Skipp_OSX> hello, for whatever reason, the network manager doesn't seem to work
<zetheroo> bazhang: when i try to print from another application there is a messages saying "Printer X may not be connected
<lo> Installed all of the ubuntustudio packages on top of fresh ubuntu 8.10 but when I boot into rt kernel: wifi not working and jack won't start
<Skipp_OSX> is there a way to force it to look for wireless networks?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, try to delete apache and purge, and reinstall?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, maybe apache get crazy?
<zsquareplusc> bluesmoke: 12MB? big B as in Bytes? that would be quite ok.
<DeVnOrE> luigi: yes and stick to the /var/www ;)
<AskHL> tarelerulz, okay, I found it.  Open Nautilus, then drag an arbitrary folder into the side bar
<Scunizi> zetheroo: have you checked http://127.0.0.1:631  ?  that's the ui for Cups
<zetheroo> Scunizi: yes ... like I said the Print Test Page works fine
<DeVnOrE> sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 then
<bluesmoke> zsquareplusc: I always do that, I meant bits. It's actually connecting at 24Mb/s
<Scunizi> zetheroo: I was only asking about your method of installation.. some will try to use the drivers off the HP site. Just wondered about that.  check the address in my previous post and make sure that the printer is listed there and has the correct driver.
<AskHL> tarelerulz, you may not be able to drag the "File System" link, but you can *click* on the link and then drag the button above the side panel which can be used to access superfolders
<zsquareplusc> bluesmoke: :-)  ok you had better signal with the same physical configuration previously? or was it always like that?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, have i to delete the .conf after purge apache?
<AskHL> tarelerulz, that will definitely create a link to / in your places menu
<bluesmoke> zsquareplusc: Well, it's wireless. In OS X I get 130Mb/s in the exact same location (my desk) as I get 24Mb/s with Ubuntu
<DeVnOrE> luigi: do that
<systm> drivers
<zetheroo> Scunizi: ummm it just started doing something else really strange ...
<Scunizi> zetheroo: what's that
<zetheroo> Scunizi: when I send it a print job nothing happen for about 2 min ... and then I see a pop-up saying that the Printer may not be connected ... right after that it prints.  whats that all about?
<Re[a]per_Rhyme> hoohaw ubuntu
<Skyrail> Can I add a user via the terminal but the user doesn't have a specific shell (e.g. --shell /bin/bash, can It be blank somehow...)
<luigi> DeVnOrE, apt-get purge apache is correct?
<lo> Installed all of the ubuntustudio packages on top of fresh ubuntu 8.10 but when I boot into rt kernel: wifi not working and jack won't start
<zsquareplusc> bluesmoke: ok it may be the driver that is either limited or not so good. with the kernel driver for the EEE pc i also get worse performance than with madwifi for example
<DeVnOrE> --purge
<Scunizi> zetheroo: is this a usb printer or lpt printer?
<zetheroo> Scunizi: USB
<tarelerulz> AskHL, I did make link to root in location shortcuts use what you told me.  I guess puting location in places is not done. It could be live thing.  like it adds stuff there when you plug something in or it see a partition
<bluesmoke> zsquareplusc: Yeah, I'm thinking I should try ndiswrapper instead. Although it chews battery life :/
<Scunizi> zetheroo: try turning off the printer and then changing the usb port.. then plug it back in.
<zetheroo> Scunizi: tried that already ... :)
<Scunizi> zetheroo: or I should say plug it into a different port preferably one that's not on a hub
<zsquareplusc> bluesmoke: it may also be that the linux driver is using an other power setting (antenna output) than osx but dont ask me how to check for that :/
<AskHL> tarelerulz, be sure you drag it *below* the other things in the Nautilus side bar.  This works for me.
<p4_> ok, so running chkdsk /f in windows & restarting twice DID actually work
<p4_> i'm still puzzled why this is nessecary in Ibex & not in Hardy?
<p4_> Its tempting to continue and give Ibex a chance, I hope I don't regret it
<AskHL> tarelerulz, (not all of the other links in the nautilus side bar appear in the Places menu)
<Stargazer> Guys, how do i secure a linksys WRT54G2 router ?
<p4_> Stargazer, install ddwrt
<p4_> then run WPA2
<n8tuser> bluesmoke-> yes its related to the driver, you can compare with your osx on the  iwpriv  results and see what settings you can set
<zsquareplusc> Stargazer: or install tomato
<Stargazer> Zsquareplusc, p4_, which is easier to manage ?
<zetheroo> Scunizi: ok and now its not printing at all again
<AskHL> tarelerulz, if this is tricky you can obtain the same result by adding a bookmark in Nautilus
<Scunizi> zetheroo: was in in a hub before?
<p4_> Stargazer, I haven't tried tomato so I can't comment. I'm using a WRT54GL and ddwrt shits on the linksys default drivers
<zetheroo> Scunizi: yes ... now not
<Scunizi> zetheroo: reinstall the print driver but leave the other one there.....you can delete it later.
<zetheroo> Scunizi: ok...
<arktvrvs> tomatos are pretty good espcially with salt and pepper
<zsquareplusc> Stargazer: i'm not sure if it works on your hardware, but tomato is great and for me its easy to use. realtime bandwidth graphs and such :-)
<p4_> wow, sounds good squarepulse
<zetheroo> Scunizi: should I select driver from database or from download?
<p4_> might have to give it a go
<Scunizi> zetheroo: database
<eNons3nse> I'm having a problem with Braserio.  I'm trying to burn a music CD but it's telling me I have insufficient space on the CD.  i'm only trying to burn 55 mins.  the burn window is telling me i have 0 bytes free but the status says "the media can be recorded"
<zetheroo> Scunizi: it found one to download .... and before I tried it several times from the database
<Stargazer> Zsquareplusc, link me ? cause all i'm finding in the repos is a tomatoes game.
<Scunizi> zetheroo: does it offer several suggestions for that printer in the database?
<zetheroo> Scunizi: ok well I went with the database one ... now there are 3 options for drivers ...
<eNons3nse> I've burned these CDs before, but not since I upgraded to 8.10
<Scunizi> zetheroo: is there one with a hplip reference?
<tarelerulz> AskHL, I don't think there is any easy way to add stuff to places
<zsquareplusc> p4_: best router i ever had. you can configure that wifi is off during night unless at weekends and such. and i've set it up so that i can network boot my PCs with ubuntu (needs dhcp config which it supports)
<zsquareplusc> Stargazer: http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<p4_> Awesome
<p4_> cheers dude
<Scunizi> zetheroo: or I should say... what are the three?
<AskHL> tarelerulz, I did it.  Add a bookmark in Nautilus.  Use the bookmarks -> add bookmark in Nautilus
<zetheroo> Scunizi: 1. Foomatic/hpijs (this is the one I have been using till now) 2. CUPS+Gutenprint 3. CUPS+Gutenprint Simplified
<oaxamatt1> Hi all,  Does someone have a moment to answer a compiling question?
<Scunizi> zetheroo: try #2
<AskHL> tarelerulz, it will appear below "home folder" and "Desktop", but above the other things
<tarelerulz> AskHL, that will make new folder short cut in the place menu at the top . The one by applications at the top of the screen
<zetheroo> Scunizi: ok ... installed
<p4_> Anyhow thanks for the tips guys. Good luck with your systems I'm going back to rebuilding this desktop.
<p4_> later
<zetheroo> Scunizi: should I do anything before trying to print?
<nbeebo> oaxamatt1: just ask, thats theirs policy...
<oaxamatt1> ok
<zetheroo> Scunizi: this is the Device URI : hp:/usb/hp_LaserJet_1010?serial=00SGFB549271
<Scunizi> zetheroo: give it a shot
<isleshocky771> Hello room.
<tyler_> how do i get rid of this damn auto eth0 thing in 8.10....I deleted it...it came back on restart...I chose for it to not connect automatically and on restart it just made another autoetho...i made a secondary connection called static
<tarelerulz> AskHL,  You are the main I had been looking for that for years and never gotten it working.  Seemed odd to me that you could not do it by menu
<Scunizi> zetheroo: sometimes they setup the printer for A4 paper size.. just in case your using 8.5x11.. you'll have to change the setting in http://127.0.0.1:631
<zsquareplusc> tyler_ did you use the network manager to configure? or /etc/network/interfaces?  (us ethe 1st)
<isleshocky771> Anyone have any idea why I can only drag things onto half of my second monitor? It's displaying the full screen. And I have a panel across it.  And I can move my mouse on the whole screen. But windows won't move into.
<tyler_> network manager
<tyler_> zsquareplusc
<AskHL> tarelerulz, yeah, I was a bit confused for a while too
<AskHL> tarelerulz, it's rather illogical that the menu editor does not contain any information on this
<The-Phoenix> hi
<darkdeeper> tyler_, i just leave it be and use the radio button to connect to my secondary...
<zetheroo> Scunizi: hey it printed ... :) ... but I accidentally clicked on Hide on the printer notification applet ... know how I can get it back?
<bytor4232> Okay, whats the deal with audio.  I've been running xubuntu 8.10, and installed ubuntu by "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and now sound does not work.
<Scunizi> zetheroo: you're on your own on that one.. sorry.. :)
<tyler_> darkdeeper: but on restart you have to manually do it everytime?
<tyler_> this is on a server so i would like it to connect to the same IP everytime...but its keep getting this auto crap which is using dhcp
<lo> Installed all of the ubuntustudio packages on top of fresh ubuntu 8.10 but when I boot into rt kernel: wifi not working and jack won't start
<zetheroo> Scunizi: ok... I am going to try this printing thing again ... so it looks like it was a driver issue huh!?
<nbeebo> tyler_, im a noob but try menu > system > administartion > services.. can it be there?
<tarelerulz> AskHL, looking at it . you be able to place any of the short cuts any where you want . If it be places or app , system easy .  Drag the icons on the menus the selfs
<Scunizi> zetheroo: sure does.
<zetheroo> Scunizi: yay ... its printing ...! Thank you SO much!
<oaxamatt1> Hi all, I am trying to compile this small prog on encryption and not getting thru it.
<zsquareplusc> zetheroo: so 1 out of 3 solved. up to the next one ;-)
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: ha ... correct
<Scunizi> zetheroo: congrats!  No Problem
<camokat> hello
<oaxamatt1> I did the std build-essential then ./configure (which went well) then did make and that is when I ran into problems.
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: well the mic issue is a no-go ... but the Wireless is still a mystery
<Garnol9155> why does ubuntu does not have the latest open office version?
<oaxamatt1> I can't get past the make command
<flashprolinux> is there any good ajax toolkit for open source
<camokat> I installed Windows on a machine that had Ubuntu previously installed. How can I setup boot loader so that I can boot back to Ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> Garnol9155: because OO was not ready when the  release was frozen
<camokat> i did it once, but forgot how
<nbeebo> it seems ubuntu cannot detect that my monitor is widescreen, how can i fix that?
<nbeebo> cant get 1900x1200 but i can get 1600x1200
<Garnol9155> why is it not part of the "updates"?
<zetheroo> anyone know if there is a better wifi driver than the one used in Intrepid for the Atheros chipset?
<zsquareplusc> zetheroo: madwifi? ndiswrapper?
<tyler_> zsquareplusc: should i type something in my interfaces.conf?
<oaxamatt1> anyone know anything about compiling progs
<zsquareplusc> tyler_ no. using the network manager should be better now.
<LF|Irssi> Garnol9155: i found you a beta if you dont mind? http://openoffice.bouncer.osuosl.org/?product=OpenOffice.org&os=linuxinteldeb&lang=en-US&version=3.0.0beta2
<LF|Irssi> that's 3.0 beta 2
<zetheroo> zsquareplusc: hmm ... I thought the madwifi driver was the one used in Intrepid!?
<isleshocky771> Is there an equivalent in gnome to kde 4.1's alt-f2 (quick search). Includes launching applications.
<Phineas> bye
<Scunizi> zetheroo: did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package yet?
<zetheroo> Scunizi: nope
<Scunizi> zetheroo: search synaptic for it and install.. Atheros should work then
<kindofabuzz> where are gedit themes located?
<zsquareplusc> zetheroo: dont know. but on the EEE pc is not the same in the kernel and what i installed manually
<nbeebo> isleshocky771 yes there are.. cant remember name, i would google "quicksilver for ubuntu"
<tyler_> zsquareplusc: how do i get rid of this auto crap forever...!!!
<tyler_> what does auto lo mean in my interfaces.conf
<nbeebo> how can i make my drivers recognize my resolution?
<zetheroo> Scunizi: well its not that it does not work at all .... kinda like the printing
<flashprolinux> which is the best way to develop ajax applications using open source like we have in windows Dreamweaver spry and Visual studio .net incude ajax toolkit
<zetheroo> Scunizi: it just takes forever to locate any wireless networks and even longer to connect
<zsquareplusc> tyler_ "lo" is the interface that is used for localhost and other local connections (127.0.0.1 etc). it should be started automatically with that
<Scunizi> zetheroo: are you using any encryption?
<nbeebo> hey i need help with my resolution..
<zetheroo> Scunizi: on one wifi router yes and on the other not ...
<zetheroo> Scunizi: and its the same story with both
<nbeebo> i cant use my screens max resolution
<Scunizi> zetheroo: sorry I gotta run.. hopefully someone will pick this up.. wife is yelling that we have to go.. good luck
<zetheroo> Scunizi: should I reboot?
<zetheroo> ok
<nbeebo> so noone can answer my question about max resolution?
<tyler_> zsquareplusc: if i made a new connection called static i could just type static in the interface file and it will connect to that on startup?
<luigi> DeVnOrE, ok.. it work!
<Anacranom> nbeebo, have you added the reolutions to your .conf?
<nbeebo> anacranom: how do u do that?
<nbeebo> anacranom: i have the conf open in gedit right now
<tyler_> also my netmask keeps getting changed to 24 from 255.255.255.0
<Anacranom> nbeebo, have a sample on my other box,, join #SeaPhor and ill go there and give you the sample
<luigi> DeVnOrE, ops.. it works! my english it's so shameful!!!! worse tha my knowledge on linux!
<nbeebo> ok
<zsquareplusc> tyler_ hm maybe. but i think they discourage that with intrepid
<alec868> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on an eee pc 900. im looking into overclocking, however ubuntu doe4s run quite well as is. im not so versed in terminal. is this a good idea or a bad one
<flashprolinux> alec868 overclocking never
<zsquareplusc> alec868: overclocking uses more power (battery) so you may be h appier by 1st trying to disable visual effects and such. overclocking may still be interesting for some applications though
<wiseman> hey I have a stupid question
<wiseman> Does ekiga call regular phone numbers, or only other ekiga subscribers?
<flashprolinux> i guess :) ekiga subscripers
<zsquareplusc> flashprolinux: in that case it isnt that bad. at least the EEE pc 700 contain hardware for 900MHz but they run it only at 600 by default..
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alec868> zsquareplusc: i mean everything works fine more or less, i just am intruigued by the possibility of getting all i can out of the computer.
<flashprolinux> i can't bare the voice of cpu after over clocking it heats to much and fan moves really fast
<Awausagi> Daisuke_Ido: Hi - Just popping back in, to say Thanks alot mate! My dpkg issue is now fixed.
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome, glad that worked for you :)
<ivan2> ciao a tutti
<Yamakiri|Away> what's different between ubuntu and debian?
<alec868> i also am having a minor issue with wireless on the eee pc, i have to turn of the drivers everytime i shut down, and then restart them each time, is there a way to fix this?
<Awausagi> Daisuke_Ido: ^^ So am I, been trying to sort it out for a month or so. Looking all over internet for help. But couldn't find any solution wich didn't involve me to install or remove anything. Wich again caused me to see the bothering message.
<Awausagi> Daisuke_Ido: Anyhow, just popped in to say Thanks! You made my day =)
<jason_> How do I get VNC to run as a user (not root). I have it configured properly to start a gnome session and give me a proper desktop, but it will only run as root. If i try starting it as a user it says "xauth: error in locking authority file /tmp/...."
<Daisuke_Ido> just glad i could help :D
<Daisuke_Ido> have a good one, and drop back in if you have any other issues
<Anonymous762> Hello... I need some help with ubuntu installation.
<Awausagi> Will do - Until then, take care!
<dmulholland> hey, im working in emacs to edit .cu files that have C source code in them, how can i make emacs colour this extension with C source formatting?
<Anonymous762> Is there anybody here who can help me?
<jason_> I should have been more clear - I want the session to be that of my user, not root. Currently, the gnome session is for root.
<zsquareplusc> jason_: hm. it shoud basically work to start as manx vncserver as a user as you want. but maybe gnome isnt allowing the same user multiple times on one machine
<alec868> can anyone tell me how to get web cam working in ubuntu on eee pc?
<wiseman> <repost> does ekiga call regular numbers, or only other ekiga clients?
<jason_> zsquareplusc, nope - i can start multiple gnome sessions as root
<jason_> zsquareplusc, seems like a permission issue
<jason_> zsquareplusc, btw, I had to use "gnome-session &". the default SESSION_MANAGER setting didn't work
<Anonymous762> Uhm, well anyways... I'm trying to install Ubuntu but I'm afriad it will corrupt my windows, as I do not own this computer and was hoping if somebody could give me instructions so Ubuntu could run alongside windows; or whatever.
<zsquareplusc> wiseman: well calling "normal" phones involves paying money to someone. so you'd need a provider for such a service. there are i think also for protocols that ekiga supports
<wiseman> Anonymous762: When you install it, it'll prompt you for partitioning.  you just make a new partition
<Anonymous762> Alright
<jason_> Anonymous762, did you try the Wubi installer? It will allow you to install Ubuntu in Windows without reformatting/creating new partitions.
<wiseman> zsquareplusc: that's what I figured, but it was all "Free this and free that" and I was like "what the hell?"
<drumstyk1> hey guys, who knows the command to burn an iso?
<Anonymous762> I burned the current version of Ubuntu right off the website.
<Anonymous762> I'm a programmer, and I figure Ubuntu would fit like a glove.
<zsquareplusc> drumstyk1: cdrecord?
<jason_> Anonymous762, Are you worried about corrupting Windows/losing data or you just don't want to repartition?
<Anonymous762> I'm afraid of coruppting...
<drumstyk1> zsquareplusc: you question mark concerns me, lol
<Don_Miguel> jason_, it is NOT his PC
<wiseman> I've enjoyed every minute of ubuntu so far since I got it working properly
<jason_> ah, missed that part - sorry
<zsquareplusc> Anonymous762: backup :-)  then the cd should propose to repartition the hard drive and resize the existing parititon.
<Anonymous762> There's a crap load of information on this computer, and corrupting it would really be a big problem.
<kdogg> Anonymous762 when you run the install script from the ubuntu live cd, during setup iit asks you if you want to keep any windows partitions and just resize the windows one. but sometimes it doesnt work
<wiseman> <----hasn't lost a thing
<drumstyk1> i figured i could cd into the directory and do some "sudo write *.iso" or somethin to that effect
<zsquareplusc> drumstyk1: i'm just not sure if its the one ubuntu uses. it is a cd writer app
<jason_> if it's not his PC, he should back up before installing (should do so anyway) or run off the live-cd
<ubuntu> hola
<kdogg> Anonymous762 otherwise youll have to do a fresh install if windows, then ubuntu
<Anonymous762> It says in the booting tutorial that when the installation is finished it will show me a screen to choose either windows or... whatever
<ubuntu> alguien ahi_
<ubuntu> sorry no speak english
<Anonymous762> Does it ask me this near the end or beginning?
<Anonymous762> Because I attempted to see what the installation was like at my friend's house and I don't recall seeing that.
<Anonymous762> Or am I just not looking hard enough?
<zsquareplusc> Anonymous762: after installing. it should ask when booting the PC which OS you want to start
<kdogg> Anonymous762 yes, when you reboot after installing, you will be presented with grub, the grand unified bootloader, it detects operating systems and puts them in a list for you to select
<Anonymous762> Alright
<Anonymous762> I suppose I'll install..
<ri0n2> iight
<wiseman> I'd reccomend it
<wiseman> Anonymous762: You're gonna like it
<Anonymous762> Just wanted to know if it would tweak with my Windows or not.
<Anonymous762> I already ran it.
<Anonymous762> "Try Ubuntu without changing your computer"
<wiseman> I have seen the light!  Ubuntu has shined upon me and made me its messenger!  Can I get an Amen?!?
<wiseman> SUDO Can I get an AMEN!??!
<Kanzar> uh... getting the "rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libtorrent.so.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" error when trying to run rtorrent :(
<kdogg> Anonymous762 thats the live cd
<Kanzar> latest libtorrent installed... i think correctly? D:
<ubuntu> hello friends
<Anonymous762> I'm using the live cd. :S
<Anonymous762> if that's ok...
<kdogg> Anonymous762 if you boot that cd you can preview ubuntu
<Anonymous762> I already have previewed
<Anonymous762> I like it. :D
<kdogg> ahh
<zsquareplusc> Anonymous762: that is actually a good thing o check the hardware compatibility with the live cd :-)
<ubuntu> there is someone who understands Spanish_
<Kanzar> (strangely, doing grep torrent in /usr/lib does nothing, as there is no folder D: - where did libtorrent get installed)
<Anonymous762> Yeah I'll take a look.
<jason_> When i installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop it was initially unbootable. I had to set grub to /dev/sda1. I believe the default was /dev/hd0. Is this normal?
<kdogg> the live cd is much slower compared to the real thing
<zsquareplusc> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Anonymous762> Wait, will there be a box that I can check on or off to avoid touching my windows?
<ssmy> jason_: n, you just got the wrong combination apparently
<Anonymous762> When installing, of course.
<jason_> There were two hard drives in the system and a windows dynamic drive that spanned both. I was using part of the first drive for ubuntu.
<kdogg> Anonymous762 it will ask you how you want to partition your drives
<Anonymous762> hmm
<jason_> *windows dynamic partition
<Anonymous762> I'll be on the lookout
<Anonymous762> See you.
<kdogg> Anonymous762 it will detect windoes os's, and ask you if you just want to resize the current one
<Anonymous762> Later
<Anonymous762> I suppose.
<zsquareplusc> Anonymous762: there is an other methos to install, with "wubi" you run windows to install ubuntu and it will install it as a file on the windows partition. no repartitioning
<zsquareplusc> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<zsquareplusc> its also on the CD
<kdogg> hmm
<kdogg> does it run it in a vm?
<zsquareplusc> nope
<wiseman> I thought wubi makes it slow?
<russ> where (what folder) does ubuntu install programs?
<kdogg> oh so its just a windows enviroment installer
<zsquareplusc> its loop-mounting the harddisk image that is on the NTFS partition. so it goes through 2 filesystem drivers. that is slower
<zsquareplusc> but it shouln't be so bad
<jrib> russ: why?
<kdogg> sowhat happens if windows fails?
<jason_> If you're installing on another person's computer, the safety of the data should be paramount.
<jason_> so, i would say the reduced performance is a decent tradeoff in his position
<Shadoukun> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and I have a Creative X-fi with the official drivers. I have a headset plugged in, and everytime I speak it plays back. Everything I say is replayed to me and everything I play (youtube, music etc) is played back to anyone who I might be talking to (skype) Is there anyway to fix either of these?
<russ> jrib: so I can look in it and see whats there
<kdogg> i prefer fresh install
<jrib> jason_, Anonymous762: if you have data you care about, you should have backups.  If you choose wubi, you really need read the warnings on there faq
<jrib> russ: dpkg -L PACKAGE    will list the files a package installed.  Also see:
<jrib> !fhs | russ
<ubottu> russ: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jason_> jrib, I suggested he backup, but it's not even his PC. He seemed to want to install rather than run ubuntu off the CD. If backing up and the live disk aren't options, I would say Wubi is better than a normal install which requires re-partitioning.
<kdogg> Shadoukun try turning down the mic input
<jason_> jrib, The "guided" repartition tool doesn't seem to work very well if you have an uncommon setup. Because of the dynamic volumes on my system, Ubuntu's guided install would have wiped out part of the volume, and thus about 500 GB of data.
<Shadoukun> Yeah, but then I'm really quiet.
<Shadoukun> I should be able to just mute the playback without having to turn down my input, but it wont let me.
<jason_> jrib, ..which is why I suggested wubi as an alternative. I wasn't saying either were a particularly good idea.
<kdogg> my theory is it cant resize a ntfs partition that is all fragged
<kdogg> but i have never tested
<kdogg> lol
<kdogg> Shadoukun im pretty sure if you just turn down the mic in volume properties it will help
<zsquareplusc> Shadoukun: in the mixer settings, recordings. there is a speaker symbol it lets you choose if an input should be recorded only or also played on your speakers
<Killer--Tux> help with keyboard numberpad wont work
<kdogg> hmm
<zsquareplusc> Killer--Tux: NumLock key not pressed?
<jrib> Killer--Tux: if you hold down the number 4 on your numpad, does your mouse move?
<Shadoukun> When I press the 'speaker symbol' it just mutes it entirely.
<Killer--Tux> yes
<Killer--Tux> jrib
<jrib> Killer--Tux: press ctrl-shift-numlock
<Killer--Tux> jrib hey thank
<kdogg> Shadoukun you cant move the slider up and down?
<Shadoukun> I can, but then it just lowers the input volume
<Shadoukun> It's still looping.
<kdogg> even all the way down??
<Shadoukun> Then it's muted.
<Killer--Tux> jrib question how come everytime i restart my computer my screen resolution changes
<zsquareplusc> Shadoukun: hm recoding should still be possible. even without direct playback
<Shadoukun> zsquareplusc, I know :(
<Shadoukun> I can do it on my laptop, but my desktop just wont.
<zsquareplusc> Shadoukun: are you recoring the "analog mix" or something, instead of the microphone input?
<oko2> Anybody alive?
<Shadoukun> I don't think so...
<zsquareplusc> Shadoukun: sometimes you need to enable "options" or additional inputs in the properties of the mixer to enable input channel selections
<Shadoukun> All of the addiontal ones are enabled.
<jrib> Killer--Tux: how did you set it?
<Killer--Tux> jrib ?!?
<jrib> Killer--Tux: how did you set your screen resolution?
<Killer--Tux> jrib they way i change it back to normal is by opening a video file in full screen for a couple of seconds and then the reso comes back to normal
<luigi> i've done a symlink of /var/www/public to my home... how can i assign permession to write in this dir with my account?
<mEck0> hi! have someone here shared folders with samba (manually conf the smb.conf) in Ubuntu 8.10? I've read a whole bunch of guides and did exactly as they says, but can't get it work :(
<android6011> i need to create an msdos startup disk from in ubuntu ..how can i do this
<oko2> To edit your screen resolution find xorg.conf file and change the mode lines into the resolution you want.
<luigi> DeVnOrE, are you here??
<DiiPhantom> how do i run teamspeak server?
<oko2> then restart yor :l #ubunut
<DiiPhantom> i installed it but no idea how to start it
<DVA5912> What is the name of the package that contains extra gnome login themes?
<Anonymous762> Hey guys I'm back... Anonymous7-whatever
<Don_Miguel> DiiPhantom, look in the applications menu on the desktop panel
<maxbaldwin> DVA5912, there should be some preinstalled.
<DiiPhantom> Don_Miguel: only the client is there
<DVA5912> maxbaldwin: yes but i belive there are some extras that i can download through synaptic
<skylarS> Does anyone know how to revert to ubuntu-server instal after doing a bunch of experimentation with ubuntustudio/xubuntu/ubuntu-desktop... I want to go back to the command line boot
<dmulholland> hey, im using xterm but it doesn't read the alt key on my keyboard... anyone know why?
<strN00B> I just installed a fresh 8.10 from liveCD and get black screen after LOGIN! =/
<Anonymous762> Guys I'm on step 4 of 7 and I'm wondering what to do
<skylarS> strN00B, can you login to a terminal?
<ssmy> dmulholland: I seem to be experienced this with gnome-terminal at the moment as well...
<jrib> Killer--Tux: weird.  What if you set it in system -> preferences -> screen resolution?
<Anonymous762> As I've mentioned before I do not own my computer
<Anonymous762> And am trying to keep ubuntu from touching my windows
<Don_Miguel> DiiPhantom, then you need to add it to the menu ... I think with System--> Preferences --> main menu
<Anonymous762> So... step 4 of 7 on the most current live cd
<Killer--Tux> jrib it wont give me any reso but the one that it starts with that it 600x800 something like that
<dmulholland> ssmy, within gnome-terminal it works perfectly, just not within xterm
<strN00B> skylarS, if SSH is installed on 8.10 by default
<Anonymous762> So I need to know what to do. :S
<ssmy> dmulholland: maybe different problems then.
<flashprolinux> konsole gnome-terminal xterm which is best
<dmulholland> ssmy, when i go to a tty it works without a problem as well
<flashprolinux> i guess for me konsole is best
<jrib> Killer--Tux: try setting it in your xorg.conf I guess
<jrib> !x > Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux, please see my private message
<dmulholland> ssmy, does your alt key ever work?
<strN00B> skylarS, connection refused =/
<ssmy> dmulholland: perfectly, as far as I can tell. Just noticed it in irssi a minute ago.
<Anonymous762> Can anyone here just offer to help me through a PM?
<djhash> Anonymous762: is that the hard drive partition part?!!
<DiiPhantom> Don_Miguel: its not there
<dmulholland> ssmy, out of interest what keyboard are you using?
<Anonymous762> Uhm
<Anonymous762> Yeah
<Anonymous762> it is. T_T
<djhash> Anonymous762: what options do you see?
<Anonymous762> uhhh
<Anonymous762> ill pm you them
<Anonymous762> one second
<ssmy> dmulholland: gateway laptop keyboard right now =/
<djhash> Anonymous762: dont PM.. send them here..
<ssmy> dmulholland: you?
<dmulholland> ssmy, believe I've found the answer to my problem but most likely wont solve yours - http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/emacs-en/MetaKeyProblems#toc15
<strN00B> I just installed a fresh 8.10 from liveCD and get black screen after restart and LOGIN! =/
<dmulholland> ssmy, I'm using the new apple keyboard
<hmw> strN00B: notebook, nvidia?
<strN00B> hmw, sony vaio
<LF|Irssi> yay for Emacs :)
<Anonymous762> uhhh..
<strN00B> hmw, i was able to login and the screen went black
<hmw> strN00B: it might be, that your notebook tries to output to the VGA instead of the LCD display
<djhash> Anonymous762: is there a Guided, largest free space?!!
<hmw> strN00B: you should see the console, if you switch with CTRL-ALT-F1
<ssmy> dmulholland: yeah, looks like different problems. I will keep trying. In the meantime hitting esc then the key works well. can't remmeber where I learned that.
<strN00B> hmw, im not using laptop.. is sony vaio desktop
<hmw> strN00B: oh. didnt know, that there are desktops. can you go to the console?
<dmulholland> ssmy, check out the .Xdefaults values in that link, might just solve the problem...
<dmulholland> ssmy, i think those values really might be worth you trying...
<strN00B> hmw, no! and i can see the mouse cursor and move it
<strN00B> hmw, will not let me get to console
<hmw> strN00B: sorry, i cant help you here :(
<strN00B> hmw, bummer!
<Jordan_U> strN00B: Can you ssh in?
<goodmami> intrepid supposedly did away with editing xorg.conf (though I had to do it for tablet input). Is there a preferred way to get my thinkpad trackpoint scrolling working?
<strN00B> FreeBSD here i come!
<djhash> Anonymous762: still there?!! is there a Guided largest free disk space
<Anonymous762> djhash-> 2022Guided - use entire disk. SCSI3 (0,0,0)(sda) -random crap- 2022Guided - use the largest continuos space 2022Manual
<strN00B> Jordan_U, no
<djhash> Anonymous762: use the largest continuous space...
<strN00B> Jordan_U, connection refused... i just installed a fresh copy of 8.10
<Anonymous762> ok
<Anonymous762> thanks
<djhash> Anonymous762: hold on
<djhash> Anonymous762: What are your hard drives?!
<skyfury> i wanna set up some raid10 with ubuntu 8.10 server - its not detecting my raid devices - controller is onboard Thunder K8SR (S2881) <- i think this is a fake controller (software)... any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> strN00B: Have you changed anything since installing?
<Anonymous762> djhash->I've got an error, lemme copy it down
<ssmy> anyone have an idea why my alt/meta key doesn't work thru gnpme-terminal>ssh>screen>irssi? =P
<LF|Irssi> FreeBSD is nice , but ..their channel...all they do is fart around and shoot the breeze, its nothing like #Ubuntu </rant>
<djhash> Anonymous762: what is the current setup and partitioning of you hard drives?!
<Shakedown> So I've got the JRE but some applets won't work and say I need to enable Java (Firefox).  Perhaps I have an outdated JRE? What's the dill?
<Anonymous762> wait a second
<magnetron> Shakedown→ tell the channel about what you did to install JRE
<zsquareplusc> Shakedown: jre != applet i think thats a separate package
<ssmy> apparently not gnome-terminal, as xterm has the same problem.
<Anonymous762> i closed the error the first time so it's taking a while for it to load so I can copy down the error
<djhash> !java | Shakedown
<ubottu> Shakedown: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Owl^> Question: Should I replace Windows XP with Ubuntu? I have experience with linux distros, and the last time I tried ubuntu I liked it but it was like 2 years ago or smth. Is it more "out of the box" than it is now?
<Shakedown> Hmm
<Owl^> t*than it used to be?
<darkdeeper> Owl, its has become batter
<darkdeeper> Owl, much batter then winXP..
<Jordan_U> Owl^: darkdeeper: So much batter you can make many loves with it
<zsquareplusc> ssmy: inst screen emulating a terminal like VT102 some special key may not be defined for that so you can not get them through
<Owl^> I'm in the game development business... Can I continue m "hobby" in ubuntu, so that it eases my job, which is with windows xp and tools
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<bayonet> hello
<goodmami> how do I get thinkpad trackpoint scrolling in intrepid?
<strN00B> Jordan_U, No I havent
<Anonymous762> djhash->i clicked manual because a friend I know suggested it now it lead me to something...
<Shakedown> Where's a good place to look for Linux games?
<Jordan_U> Owl^: Are you developing for OpenGL or DirectX and do you require Visual Studio?
<darkdeeper> Owl, maybe you can develope game for ubuntu next... something like hell london......
<strN00B> Jordan_U: i tried in GNOME failsafe.. still no luck
<djhash> Anonymous762: if you dont know what you're doing you can wipe out your widows partition.. so be careful..
<gatorlug> quit
<Owl^> darkdeeper, I didn't like Hellgate: London at all, if that's the game ou meant
<Owl^> But true
<Jordan_U> strN00B: Try booting into "recovery mode" and run "apt-get remove compiz" and see if you can log in then
<Owl^> Maybe I could have a say and decide that we need to develop for linux and especially for ubuntu
<ssmy> zsquareplusc: possible. i shall investigate
<strN00B> Jordan_U, f10 for recovery mode?
<darkdeeper> Owl, really?i got stupid teast forgame.
<Anonymous762> well i need help..
<Jordan_U> strN00B: No, hit escape when you see "GRUB" on the screen and there be a recovery mode option
<djhash> Anonymous762: Back out of manual and go back to the screen where it gave you the choices (step 4)
<darkdeeper> Owl, well anyway.. openGL will have a bit problem running here.but directX is good.
<ssmy> zsquareplusc: nope. outside screen same behaivor is exhibited.
<djhash> Anonymous762: now at the top of the screen.. click on Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Anonymous762> ok
<djhash> Anonymous762: then type in the terminal "sudo fdisk -l" <-- small letter L
<Anonymous762> uhm
<Owl^> directx with linux?
<Owl^> what are you talking about darkdeeper
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone help me I have maked a mistake, I was in the tab session in ubuntu and deselected compiz, so now when Im log in I just have a brown screen no panels or something how do I get it back please
<darkdeeper> its to check ur partition.its list all the partition
<keyhack> how can I tell which version of the ATI Catalyst proprietary driver I have installed?
<dj_ee3> Hi KaK e ?
<darkdeeper> Owl, i mean in wine....
<djhash> Anonymous762: copy that.. then go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.us   paste it in there.. submit it. then copy the URL you get in address bar then paste it here..
<gusto5> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-7-generic cant be found, anyone know why?
<RITN> I am trying to get the busid of my vga cards.  i do lspci -x | grep VGA and it gives my things like 01:07.0
<dj_ee3> hi.. I have trouble instaling ubuntu
<skyfury> i wanna set up some raid10 with ubuntu 8.10 server - its not detecting my raid devices - controller is onboard Thunder K8SR (S2881) <- i think this is a fake controller (software)... any suggestions?
<RITN> thats not PCI:x:x:x
<jrib> RITN: change the . to a :
<koops> how do i start skype using v4l drivers? its using x11 by default......... any ideas?
<RITN> okay
<RITN> thats what i thought
<RITN> just had to check
<dj_ee3> It can't go after "starting bluetooth" I have the same problem before which I solved by disabling acpi but, now it does not work
<darkdeeper> !ubuntto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntto
<dj_ee3> any thoughts? what can I do?
<strN00B> Jordan_U: no luck after removing compiz
<darkdeeper> i nvr hear v4l
<Rave1_> Anonymous762  you may want to try using a live independent disc  GParted it would be more graphical and maybe easier to follow to get you started on understanding partioning.. But be VERY aware that anytime you mess with partions you could loose files or corrupt the  existing OS badly
<darkdeeper> wats tat
<strN00B> Jordan_U, i wasnt able to get the desktop to load in 'Ubuntu Trial Option' before installing neither
<djhash> Rave1_ we're going through the install process of ubuntu.. that would not be necessary..
<djhash> !pm | dj_ee3
<ubottu> dj_ee3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Leon_Nardella> MOTU sponsors ack for sync. <-- What does this mean in a bug report?
<jrib> Leon_Nardella: ask #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-bugs
<dj_ee3> anyone willing to help me?
<ssmy> anyone have suggestions on getting my meta/alt key working right?
<luigi> i've done a symlink of /var/www/public to my home... how can i assign permession to write in this dir with my account?
<djhash> dj_ee3: we are all willing.. but if no one knows the answer to your question.. then no one will answer...
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone help me I have maked a mistake, I was in the tab session in ubuntu and deselected compiz, so now when Im log in I just have a brown screen no panels or something how do I get it back please
<yaser> Hi, I have tried to share my wired Internet in my laptop using my wireless card without sucess, who can help me to trouble shoot a little?
<djhash> dj_ee3: however.. I suggest you type ctrl+c when it reaches that point..
<ssmy> why would ssh be interfering with my meta key? works locally, but not remotely through ssh.
<SmoothWall> heloo
<dj_ee3> djhash what point?
<ironrose> how do i disable my video driver in ubuntu?
<wos> can anyone tell me how to add mythbuntu without changing distributions from ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> yaser: What have you tried?
<djhash> dj_ee3: the bluetooth part
<Rave1_> djhash it is very obvious he does not under stand a thing about partioning is drive make it simple..
<yaser> Jordan_U, first firestarter, then iptables
<Jordan_U> yaser: Are you using 8.10 ?
<yaser> Jordan_U, yes
<Werenerd> powertool08: can you think of why "vncviewer localhost:1" would return a connection refused? I am physically at the computer and I am telling to run the vnc viewer on the same machine as the server
<Jordan_U> yaser: Have you tried network-manager's sharing feature?
<djhash> Rave1_: there is no need to get a seperate CD to go through partitioning process.. when the guided portion of the install will guide him through it..
<dj_ee3> I don't know what to do honestly.. before  I solved it by turning off acpi and now I did but no effect..
<wos> can anyone tell me how to add mythbuntu without changing distributions from ubuntu?
<SmoothWall> how is a 8.10 ?
<SmoothWall> how is a 8.10 ?
<SmoothWall> how is a 8.10 ?
<yaser> Jordan_U, such a thing exists?
<FloodBot1> SmoothWall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> wos, install mythbuntu-desktop
<wos> bazhang the ubuntu genius
<bazhang> SmoothWall, read the notes
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<SmoothWall> !notes
<yaser> Jordan_U, cant believe you
<Jordan_U> yaser: Yes, System > Preferences > Network Configuration, set the interface you want to share on to "sharing mode"
<Rave1_> true but a grapical interface may TEACH him somthing about doing it
<Owl^> blaarbbb
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 <---read that link SmoothWall
<djhash> dj_ee3: you are booting ubuntu.. it gets stuck at starting bluetooth... at that point.. use your keyboard and press.. ctrl+c.. it'll abort the bluetooth loading process and continue.. then maybe you can uninstall it if you dont use it.. or find a work around.
<powertool08> Werenerd: in a terminal run 'ps aux | grep vnc' and see what it returns
<anthis> microsoft = ubuntu
<anthis> ./join #slackware to learn linux
<djhash> Anonymous762: still there?!!
<SmoothWall> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> anthis, wrong channel for you
<SmoothWall> :D
<anthis> i guess so
<anthis> *shrug*
<anthis> crazy 8
<anthis> thats what i thought
<flashprolinux> is any thing left to develop in linux :D
<FloodBot1> anthis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> take chat elsewhere
<anthis> to uranis?
<anthis> isnt that a planet?
<flashprolinux> finally i got solution as good as dreamweaver zend :)
<PookAir> anthis, Do not compare anything to MS, please.
<dj_ee3> djhash thanks
<Anonymous762> djhash-> i am still here
<djhash> Anonymous762: have you gone through the steps I outline for you?!
<Anonymous762> uhhh
<Anonymous762> kind of
<yaser> Jordan_U, Idont see that sharing mode, where is it
<yaser> Jordan_U, ?
<Anonymous762> i just finished the sudo fdisk -l
<PookAir> anthis, I mean, it's really hurtful, ubuntu just can't be it, MS are evil and has no soul, ubuntu - does.
<Anonymous762> :S
<Werenerd> powertool08: http://pastebin.com/d4ee87bec
<Werenerd> it's greek to me
<flashprolinux> infact i am just want another 1 gig of ram for ubuntu that's it :( 1 gig is nothing now a days
<djhash> Anonymous762: that should've given you a simple list.. to copy and paste it into pastebin.. it takes one second to run..
<powertool08> Werenerd: the :2 means its running on display 2, try connecting to localhost:2
<flashprolinux> i can't even think to run around 15 to 20 big applications and my system works awesome ubuntu rocks
<ziroday> flashprolinux: you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Anonymous762> listen dude I am on two different computers a few feet away
<Anonymous762> and i dont have much time
<Jordan_U> yaser: Select the connection, Edit, ipv4 settings
<djhash> Anonymous762: aah.. just was double checking cause we dont want you typing something you dont want to be typing.. :-P
<Anonymous762> ugh
<Werenerd> powertool08: duh. now I feel stupid
<Werenerd> powertool08: thanks again
<gusto5> if anyone can lend me some help with sound, that would be fantastico
<powertool08> Werenerd: meh, it happens to us all
<powertool08> Werenerd: np
<wos> is mythbuntu a separate distribution or can i get the same support for it that  the ubuntu channel provides?
<ghang> how do I install a C man library manual for checking the c standard function with apt-get install  XXXX?
<Hikefu> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<bazhang> wos, there is a channel but it is sparsely populated
<Werenerd> powertool08: now all I saw was a white terminal. is that because I am logged in locally?
<jrib> ghang: manpages-dev
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv
<ghang> ﻿how do I install a C man library manual for checking the c standard function with apt-get install  XXXX?
<luigi> i've done a symlink of /var/www/public to my home... how can i assign permession to write in this dir with my account?
<yxl> hallo~!
<jrib> ghang: I just told you
<yaser> Jordan_U, my Internet comes in trough my wired connection,should I put that in sharing mode?
<ghang> hi
<jgoguen> ghang: sudo aptitude install manpages-dev
<powertool08> Werenerd: hmm, I always get my normal desktop with the addition of the white terminal
<bazhang> wos, you will need to a bit of reading to learn what it all means
<jrib> !permissions > luigi
<ubottu> luigi, please see my private message
<wos> bazhang its basically the same thing as ubuntu though right, just with some added features
<gusto5> anyone can lend me a hand with a lack of sound?
<ghang> thanks jgoguen
<Werenerd> powertool08: hmm, I'll tinker.
<bazhang> wos, not really no
<dj_ee3> djhash ctrl +c didn't work
<Jordan_U> yaser: No, you should set the connection to the other computer to "shared to other computers"
<yxl> I'm a chinese,my english is poor , so I come here just for fun .
<luigi> jrib, LOL!
<wos> bazhang, so i cant get ubuntu support for a mythbuntu distribution?
<dj_ee3> I am never going to have ubuntu back ;(
<yxl> thank u
<bazhang> wos, mythtv is not so simple to set up; mythbuntu makes it a bit easier
<djhash> dj_ee3: are you using bluetooth? do you have bluetooth
<bazhang> wos, as I said you will need to do a bit of reading
<dj_ee3> the computer has bluetooth but I don't actually need it
<ghang> thanks ﻿jrib:
<ghang> ﻿thanks ﻿jrib:    & ﻿ jgoguen
<dj_ee3> I don't want it ..
<wos> bazhang all i want to know is: can i get support for non-tv related stuff for mythbuntu in the ubuntu channel?
<tarelerulz> I have mtp media player and I installed mtpfs and mounted it ,but  I can't open nautilus to use the device .  when I  sudo -i and try to go into the mount point It says in point  not connected .
<yaser> Jordan_U, umm, so that would be, create a new wireless conection, and set it in sharing mode, then my wireless devices will just "see" the connection like a HotSpot and thats all?
<djhash> dj_ee3: if you can't deactivate it using bios.. then maybe you can boot into recovery mode and disable the bluetooth module.. i dont really know the steps for that.. so you're going to need someone other than me to help you on that..
<bazhang> wos, have you set it up? what is/are your question(s)?
<wos> bazhang i dont have any yet, i just want to know if it is supported in the ubuntu channel for non-mythtv related problems
<bayonet> set it up ? what mean?
<bazhang> wos, if someone knows the answer they will help
<Jordan_U> yaser: As far as I can tell yes ( but unlike a hotspot I think that a computer's wireless card can only share to one computer at a time )
<gusto5> anyone land me a hand with sound? it worked up until today
<yaser> Jordan_U, i want the connection for my Iphone, ill try that thanks
<bazhang> gusto5, type alsamixer in terminal and make sure nothing is muted
<wos> bazhang, i mean, mythbuntu and ubuntu aren't as dissimilar as say, ubuntu and kubuntu are they?
<Jordan_U> yaser: np
<bayonet> 这儿能用中文吗？
<gusto5> bazhang, how do i 'turn it up' so to speak?
<bazhang> !cn | bayonet
<ubottu> bayonet: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gusto5> oh, bazhang i see how this works, its not muted
<bayonet> 我这儿可以显示，不知道其它人那儿怎么样？
<bazhang> bayonet, /join #ubuntu-cn
<bayonet> 谢谢
<bazhang> bayonet, english only here
<wos> bazhang, i mean, mythbuntu and ubuntu aren't as dissimilar as say, ubuntu and kubuntu are they?
<darkdeeper> bazhang, dont thin heunderstand.
<bazhang> !sound | gusto5
<ubottu> gusto5: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yaser> Jordan_U, well, I can see the newly created wifi network with my Iphone, I can connect to it
<bazhang> wos, do you have an actual support question?
<yaser> Jordan_U, but i dont have Internet, any thing to try
<gusto5> bazhang, ive gone through the sound/soundtroubleshoot and even tried compiling alsa again
<wos> JESUS CHRIST
<gusto5> bazhang, as well as reinstalling a "clean" alsa+co
<bayonet> #ubuntu-cn
<gusto5> as well as any manual attempts to launch the necessities
<bazhang> bayonet, /join
<Sambaloko> hello
<Sambaloko> helllp
<bazhang> gusto5, did you set to alsa from autodetect in sound prefs
<gusto5> bazhang, yes
<jeancalvin> how do i use the bootchart program? What commands must I run?
<Sambaloko> Brasileiro?
<bayonet> thank u bazhang
<gusto5> bazhang, also tried setting alsa, to no avail
<wos> could anyone tell me if ubuntu and mythbuntu are the same thing basically if you take out the TV features?
<bazhang> !br | Sambaloko
<ubottu> Sambaloko: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ziroday> jeancalvin: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/07/howto-use-bootchart-to-time-and-track.html
<guitar47> uitar47
<flashprolinux> well what's abiword is it base on open office
<jeancalvin> ziroday: thakns
<bazhang> flashprolinux, its a lighter word processor
<ziroday> flashprolinux: no, its a lightweight word processor
<jeancalvin> how can i control my debian netbook from my ubuntu desktop?
<dj_ee3> Another error
<flashprolinux> ok
<ziroday> jeancalvin: using vnc?
<dj_ee3> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 53603
<jeancalvin> how do can i know if i've already installed a program (i.e. bootchart)?
<wos> could anyone tell me if ubuntu and mythbuntu are the same thing basically if you take out the TV features?
<irpapabear> hello all
<jeancalvin> ziroday: is vnc the best?
<ziroday> jeancalvin: for graphically controlling the netbook? Yes
<yaser> Hi, I have set up a shared wireless connection betwen my laptop(wired Internet access) and my Iphone, the Iphone sees my laptop connection, but I dont have Internet in the Iphone, how can I trace whats happening?
<gusto5> and other things you can pitch at me bazhang?
<jeancalvin> is vnc better than tightvnc or realvnc or ultranvnc
<WOW> Question, hey if I want the non-free version of virtualbox, what is the name of the package?
<WOW> not virtualbox-ose
<ziroday> jeancalvin: and you can try install the program again and it will tell you if its installed or not
<flaco> hey... someone can help me... I got a new computer... everything works out the box (ubuntu intrepid) except the audio, but the volume control is showed in the main bar ... this is the lspci output http://dpaste.com/92828/  any ideas?
<jeancalvin> ziroday: what about for non-graphical remote-control of netbook?
<bazhang> gusto5, I recall seeing a sound troubleshooting thread at ubuntuforums, you may wish to check in the sound section there
<ziroday> jeancalvin: those are all programs that use the vnc protocol
<Rave1_> woshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythbuntu     I would say yes
<irpapabear> ose
<ziroday> jeancalvin: then you would want ssh
<gusto5> alright, your help is much appreciated bazhang
<n8tuser> yaser-> what os is running off of your laptop?
<gusto5> bazhang, hopefully not the one i started =P
<djhash> !alsa | flaco
<ubottu> flaco: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yaser> WOW, I think its the same, virtualbox-2.0, but you must use special repositories
<yaser> n8tuser, Intrepid
<WOW> fiasco can you double click the volume icon  and make sure PCM is all the way up?
<n8tuser> yaser-> what have you done to troubleshoot?
<WOW> yaser,  oh it's the same name? thanks! :) I put the repo, key, updated, but was sad when i didnt see a new virualbox. thanks :) will install now
<Guest79321> How do I Disconnect a wireless connection? in windows you rightclick and disconnect, what about in Ubuntu ?
<irpapabear> what do you folks use to rip dvd's?
<yaser> n8tuser, nothing, dont know where to start
<ziroday> irpapabear: dvd::rip, acidrip or ogmrip
<WOW> Guest79321, right click computer icon on your panel
<n8tuser> Guest79321-> you can unplug your usb wifi? or sudo ifdown wlan0
<phirestalker> ok there are development forums on ubuntuforums.com, but are there any development channels here on irc? by development I mean simply compiling software. I am not using a beta version of ubuntu
<yaser> WOW, well I think the ose version has ose in its name
<irpapabear> ty ziroday
<WOW> yaser.... true :blush:
<sambagirl> nhow do you change the host name in intrepid?
<sambagirl> i didnt mean to use ubuntu as the hostname
<n8tuser> yaser-> does your iphone have an ip address assigned?
<n8tuser> !hostname | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<sambagirl> olk
<yaser> n8tuser, ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<Guest79321> WOW: oh, and enable disable wireless lol thanks, I thought it disabled the driver
<jason_> ok, finally got RealVnc 4.4 to start as a user and show a gnome desktop. So now I just need to make sure that it starts up at bootup, or when a user logs in (which occurs automatically). How do I do this to ensure that it's run as a user rather than root?
<sambagirl> it sitll shows ubuntu tho
<WOW> sambagirl,  i advice using system->administration->networking as said above. its the easiest way
<n8tuser> yaser-> i did not give you that command,
<sambagirl> sorry i didnot see you WOW
<sambagirl> sthanks
<sambagirl> shanks
<djhash> jason_: remote desktop is preinstalled in ubuntu, and it is VNC... just not RealVNC.. its better than that.. just go to System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<yaser> n8tuser, sudo ifdown wlan0?
<sambagirl> i figured that is where it should be done wow
<darkdeeper> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<zsquareplusc> djhash: better? slower? ;-) and not helpful if you dont want to share the current desktop :-)
<flashprolinux> http://boycottnovell.com/2008/03/11/gplv3-ooo-punish-sellout/ have look on this document
<yaser> n8tuser, so can you help me trace whats happening?
<bazhang> flashprolinux, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<djhash> zsquareplusc: what do you mean not share current desktop?!
<jason_> djhash, vino is horridly slow. RealVNC 4.4 Enterprise is orders of magnitude faster (10-100x?) and supports AES encryption, passwords longer than 8 chars, authentication of the server etc.
<Elmnas> hi guys I have made a new user in linux but I will remove the old user , but  it says,    is not in the sudoers file.     this incident will be reported
<sambagirl> i hae 2 cpus xeon 2.8ghz but it says 4 prpocessors and resources shows activity for  4but i thought i had only 2?
<jason_> djhash, when I run vino @ 800x600, I get 50% CPU usage. With VNC, usage is nominal.
<AaronX> anyone  have any experience loading ubuntu 8.04 on an appletv?
<Elmnas> when Im loggin in as root
<sambagirl> but it clearly shows 4 cpus
<sambagirl> apple?
<yaser>  Hi, I have set up a shared wireless connection betwen my laptop(wired Internet access) and my Iphone, the Iphone sees my laptop connection, but I dont have Internet in the Iphone, how can I trace whats happening?
<sambagirl> sure on my macbook
<sambagirl> works great
<zsquareplusc> djhash: with vncserver you can run many (virtual) vnc servers for many users. these displays wont be visible on the physical screen
<darkdeeper> elmnas, you have to add you new user in sudoers list 1st
<djhash> jason_: i dont use vino.. i use xtightvnc or xvncviewer.. and I dont get that kind of cpu usage.. for encryption i use tunneling..
<sambagirl> i admit i use fusion tho
<WastePotato> IIRC, the Xeon have some sort of virtual processors.
<Bigwavdave> Howzit! Just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and love it so far; but auto updates don't work. I get error msg.: "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg--configure-a' to fix the problem" Ran that command on terminal to no avail. Does dpkg have to be configured? If so how? I'm running 8.10 on a IBM A31, P4M, 1G ram. Mahalo for any help. BWD
<Owl^> uuh, samba
<Elmnas> how do I do it?
<AaronX> sambagirl: yeah trying to throw it onto the appletv though which is a set top box
<djhash> zsquareplusc: in that case thats why I use.. XDMCP..:-)
<flaco> anyone with this sound card Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller ??
<jason_> djhash, I actually use an OpenVPN tunnel for encryption, but it's nice to have anyhow.
<sambagirl> well that is fine but it works on my macbook anyway so there.
<mneptok> Bigwavdave: the command you entered is missing a space
<sambagirl> and yes i do have a macbook and a thinkpad and a server :p
<mneptok> Bigwavdave: sudo dkpg --configure -a
<Alexx> ola gostaria de uma ajuda
<zsquareplusc> djhash: that's fine too. but i think vnc is a little better if the network has delays. and vnc can keep sessions alive, while you disconnect and reconnect
<mneptok> !es > Alexx
<ubottu> Alexx, please see my private message
<Bigwavdave> Thanks, I'll try it.
<bazhang> !br | Alexx
<ubottu> Alexx: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<yaser> Al2O3, in English
<darkdeeper> elmnas, use ur old account or use root then typevisudo
<Alexx> ok
<sambagirl> jaja
<Elmnas> ok
<Emry> How would I configure mod suexec for Apache2 _
<Emry> ?
<sambagirl> welp off to work
<w3rd_> im trying to mount an nfs share and i continue to get rpc errors? any clues?
<sambagirl> chao
<X|> o/
<Al2O3> lol
<n8tuser> yaser-> does your iphone have an ip address assigned?
<Al2O3> hut psanish?
<djhash> zsquareplusc: jason_: cool.. I guess i can take a look at realvnc enterprise.. maybe it'll offer something i've been looking for..  can realvnc operate even when no one is logged into the computer?! or is it similiar to the one in ubuntu?!
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es Al2O3
<Al2O3> :)
<strN00B> Jordan_U, You around? I fixed the problem!
<yaser> n8tuser, I think it does, but cant be sure
<Al2O3> will ubuntu 8.10 run pretty well on a 1 gig ram, 1 ghz mobile centrino?
<yaser> n8tuser, there is a special application used to share things
<Al2O3> portable computer
<zsquareplusc> djhash: yes. well at some point someone must log in. but for example you can ssh to the box and run the vncserver for you
<bazhang> Al2O3, try the live cd
<Al2O3> I have a GF that has windows, and is tired of it, so we are going ot try Linux, or hackintosh OSX
<yaser> n8tuser, using dav protocoll and it tells me an IP
<Al2O3> Ok, will try th elive CD first.
<darkdeeper> Al203, yeah.just put ur swap around 1gb too
<Al2O3> thanks.
<Elmnas> darkdeeper im  in the terminal file now
<X|> So, this must be nerd territory I presume?
<Elmnas> umm
<Al2O3> ok
<Al2O3> that is great to know
<FloodBot1> Al2O3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stargazer> Anybody know why i'm not getting a pass window when i try and connect to my linsys router ?
<thiebaude> :)
<Al2O3> floodbot1 is funny
<darkdeeper> elmnas, add you new account name below the root and other just like the root one
<Al2O3> total POS :)
<WOW> Uuuuuummmm guys? About virtualbox... ;p    Is it installed or not? Grr!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/75502/
<darkdeeper> elmnas, i mean login id
<n8tuser> yaser-> i dont know what tools your ipod has, you can test ping from your ubuntu towards the ipod, and do same from ipod
<zsquareplusc> djhash: you can also use the Xvnc server to XDMCP to your GDM. so a remote vieer doesnt need to use X but a vncviewer instead ( handy for windoze users)
<phirestalker> ok there are development forums on ubuntuforums.com, but are there any development channels here on irc? by development I mean simply compiling software. I am not using a beta version of ubuntu
<Elmnas> what will I ok
<Elmnas> ok
<Owl^> :)
<djhash> zsquareplusc: thanks.. but its not free.. enterprise is for purchase... and the free edition doesnt give me the features..  :-(
<n8tuser> phirestalker-> visit #c  for coding
<jeancalvin> where's my grub file?
<darkdeeper> elmnas, what will i ok????
<yaser> n8tuser, yep, I tried to ping my Iphone from the laptop but I get no response
<zsquareplusc> djhash: which features? all that i mentioned so far is possible with the free version
<yaser> n8tuser, thats very strange as im almost sure, they are connected
<WOW> What's that command to reconfigure a package? dpkg --reconfigure PackageName ?
<Elmnas> sorry .. nothing lol
<yaser> n8tuser, I mean, I can see theconection in my Iphone, if I get away the strength diminishes and all that stuff
<djhash> zsquareplusc: encryption.. is not supported in the free..
<cowbellemoo> phirestalker, #ubuntu-devel
<jeancalvin> how can i edit my grub file?
<Elmnas> what will I write to see alll user which excist?
<hmw> Elmnas: "cat /etc/passwd"
<WOW> jeancalvin,  you can go you system>admin>system>start up manager
<zsquareplusc> djhash: there are some free versions with. in any case you can tunnel the connection through ssh. its just one TCP port per connection
<darkdeeper> elmnas, less /etc/passwd
<jeancalvin> Wow, i don't have >system>
<WOW> jeancalvin,  are you on x/k/ubuntu, which one?
<Owl^> I have a system
<n8tuser> yaser thats why i asked you first if the ipod has an ip address..otherwise it will not be able to share an internet access
<vahnx> Hey I have an issue here. If I log off and back in, or reboot, "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop" becomes unchecked and it goes back to the Gnome manager.
<jeancalvin> u
<jeancalvin> WOW: i'm on ubuntu 8.10 ibex
<Bigwavdave> mneptok: sudo dkpg--configure-a returns sudo: dkpg: command not found (I assume - is a space not a hyphen?) Thanks
<jeancalvin> Wow, I have system>admin>. but not system>admin>system
<Werenerd> powertool08: dude... it's beautiful. Just fricken beautiful.
<powertool08> Werenerd: awesome :)
<WOW> jeancalvin,  system->Admin -> Start Up Manger
<WOW> jeancalvin,  sorry, aparently I'm tired :PO
<Werenerd> powertool08: I am on my laptop... ssh'ed via dyn-dns back to my desktop, and have vnc going. this is so totally nerd porn
<ms_exodus> NICK exodus_ms
<yaser> n8tuser, well it has an IP address, assigned trough DHCP, I could, if I want, put on the wireless connection in the Iphone a static IP, but I dont know exactly what meaning it would have
<LF|Irssi> lmao Werenerd :)   sounds fun
<Werenerd> powertool08: I really appreciate all your help tonight. Even in Ohio I owe you a beer
<n8tuser> yaser-> how is the iphone connected to your laptop? or is it going through a wireless access point?
<powertool08> Werenerd: no problem
<Werenerd> later all. wife is waiting
<yaser> n8tuser, I create in my Ubuntu laptop a new wireless connection, then in the Iphone I see that connection and press the buton, connect to it
<ms_exodus> NICK <exodus_ms>
<n8tuser> yaser-> adhoc connection from your ubuntu or you are using an AP with the iphone?
<yaser> n8tuser, the wireless connection in the ubuntu laptop is set to "sharing mode"
<yaser> n8tuser, ad-hoc connection, dont know what is AP
<n8tuser> yaser where is the iphone getting its ip address from?
<Byan> does anyone know if you can rotate a table in open office calc?
<yaser> n8tuser, I dont know exactly, I think I have a dhcp erver installed, may be from that
<n8tuser> yaser-> well i dont know either.
<jeeves_Moss> what is the best software for making a time line?  I need to enter a bunch of events (that arn't in order), and have the software do a time line.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> vim
<unop> !info planner
<ubottu> planner (source: planner): project management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.3-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2897 kB, installed size 7244 kB
<unop> jeeves_Moss, ^^ planner might help
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> gah
<mneptok> Bigwavdave: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mneptok> Bigwavdave: sorry, typo. and look at the spaces in that command.
<tarelerulz> I can get on here ,but I can't get net  on firefox .
<jeancalvin> how can i modify the GRUB? (Not menu.lst).
<jeeves_Moss> unop, I'm looking for something that will produce a graphical time line that I can print out.  I need it for a court case
<tarelerulz> I moblock installed ,but I killalled it I think. Ipblck too ,but I unstalled it .  The icon on the menu seem to be there
<Segadude> Sup?
<WOW> ... Why is Virtualbox (not OSE) **still** not installed?  Look, I've done everything right:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/75508/
<hmw> jeancalvin: use sudo grub
<hmw> jeancalvin: better google it before trying to use it
<WOW> how about  type              man grub         on a terminal
<dharanpdeepak> hi
<vahnx> virtualbox is a pain in linux
<Windsurfer619> (Q) I keep getting nautilus memory leaks. How can I kill nautilus automatically when it gets above 500MB?
<Segadude> Is it safe for me to upgrade wubi 8.04 to 8.10?
<vahnx> make sure you have the ose modules installed
<dutch> hey all. just installed intrepid, and it worked fine first couple of boots. then i activated nvidia drivers, i think version 177 (whatever latest). now gdm wont start. any way to revert?
<vahnx> and possibly download it from their site, dont use synaptics
<dharanpdeepak> how to start bitesize bugfixing for ubuntu
<WOW> vahnx,  Ive been using it for soooooo long and it's been great. but i did fresh isntall of ibex so im reinstalling it
<unop> jeeves_Moss, something like this?  http://www.linuxsoft.cz/screenshot_img/91-a.jpg
<zsquareplusc> WOW: simply because the binary isnt named like that... try VirtualBox   you can list files of a package with  dpkg -L virtualbox-2.0
<yaser> WOW, the name of the executable is VirtualBox
<zachb> WOW tons of WOWs
<WOW> yaser zsquareplusc  OK hold on I will show you
<jeeves_Moss> unop, yes, but the events arn't related like that on a gnat chart.  I need a single time line view
<WOW> yaser zsquareplusc  OK hold on I will show you, I have tried that
<yaser> WOW, you have a direct access on System Tools
<WOW> yaser zsquareplusc  Here you go:
<hmw> yaser: not here... root@ociteron:~ # which virtualbox   --->   /usr/bin/virtualbox
<WOW> yaser zsquareplusc  Here you go:  (ooops!!!) http://paste.ubuntu.com/75509/
<jeeves_Moss> unop, the problem with what I need is that they're just a span of time, but more specifically a single date/time point
<wedgeoflemon> can someone help me out with compiz
<Segadude> How do you log in as the root user?
<dutch> can anyone help me revert to default, free drivers at the CLI?
<WOW> Segadude,  we are not allowed to tell you xP
<WOW> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Segadude> y?
<hmw> Segadude: sudi -i
<unop> jeeves_Moss, you could have planner draw a very simplistic time line (in fact that's the default) - you could try it out to see if it fits your needs
<hmw> sudo
<jeeves_Moss> unop, I tried that.  it's not what I'm looking for.
<zsquareplusc> WOW: i dont know what you want. you already installed the package as needed. now just run the binary. you're making assumptions about its name that are not true
<yaser> WOW, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.0
<darkdeeper> Segadude, we dont u to make a mistake.people tat alwiz hang around in rood do make alot of mistake
<Windsurfer619> Any way to automatically kill a program when it starts using too much memory?
<jeeves_Moss> unop, is there any legal planing packages for Ubuntu?
<wedgeoflemon> one of the keys is called "super" but i dont have a super key
<yaser> WOW, then run VirtualBox
<Segadude> So how do I run stuff that require you to log in as the root user?
<hmw> wedgeoflemon: windows key or apple key
<WOW> zsquareplusc,  yaser    ...
<yaser> WOW, thats all you need
<unop> jeeves_Moss, i'm not sure - there might be, have a look in the repos.
<WOW> zsquareplusc,  yaser    ...
<jeancalvin> how do i modify my bootloader?
<wedgeoflemon> ok thanks
<unop> Windsurfer619,  ulimit
<usser> Segadude, theres no program in the world that requires you to LOGIN as root
<WOW> zsquareplusc,  yaser    ...   No way.      I show the output of which command, and it is not installed anywhere. Did you read it?
<usser> Segadude, use sudo or for graphical programs gksudo or kdesudo
<WOW> zsquareplusc,  yaser    ...   No way.      virtualbox   and virtualbox-2.0  command not found
<zsquareplusc> WOW: yes, and did you read what we said?
<hmw> jeancalvin: enter "sudo grub" in a terminal window
<Windsurfer619> !info ulimit
<ubottu> Package ulimit does not exist in intrepid
<zsquareplusc> wow: commands are CaseSensitive!
<Windsurfer619> !man ulimit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man ulimit
<yaser> WOW, you should read again
<jeancalvin> hmw: thakns
<WOW> zsquareplusc,  Yes I know, I didn't graduate comp sci degree for nothing
<Windsurfer619> unop: What do you mean?
<yaser> WOW,which VirtualBox
<yaser> /usr/bin/VirtualBox
<dicipulus> uh oh
<Bigwavdave> mneptok: That did it! Thanks for the tutorial!:) (guess I should get out my Mavis Beacon again!)
<Segadude> so why don't I have permission to run avgupdate?
<hmw> Segadude: usually you start stuff "as root" by issuing "sudo <COMMAND>" ... if you know what you are doing, you can switch to root with sudo -i
<unop> Windsurfer619, http://www.ss64.com/bash/ulimit.html
<mneptok> Bigwavdave: mVsia Eabcon si teh BSET!
<mneptok> ;)
<WOW> yaser, zsquareplusc  HA! Thank you.  All the commands in linux that I've run so far  have been lowercase, and I learned that it's supposed to be like that. I figured since I installed virtualbox, the command would be virtualbox, as usual. Odd. Thank you both
<Windsurfer619> unop: "E: Couldn't find package ulimit"
<hmw> WOW: strange... i have "virtualbox" (installed half an hour ago)
<unop> Windsurfer619, that's because it is not available as a package - it's a shell builtin
<Windsurfer619> unop: Oh! I see!
<unop> Windsurfer619,  at a terminal.   help ulimit
<zsquareplusc> WOW: next time to find out what binary to run, try "dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin" :-)
<dutch> does anyone know the official way to change video settings from a command line in intrepid? gdm is having trouble starting...
<WOW> hmw, I've never used virtualbox-ose before, always the official one. And I too have always had virtualbox as a command (lowercase)
<D3RGPS31> Is there a package I can use to view images, and play movies? (like something that interacts with mplayer, macromedia flash player, 'image viewer')
<n8tuser> dutch-> man xrandr
<GodfatherofEire1> zsquareplusc, you get your nickname from one of the formulas for fractals or what?
<usser> n8tuser, xrandr wont work if u dont have xserver running
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire1: :-)
<unop> dutch, i believe the GDM resolution is set by xorg - and that means editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hmw> I couldnt download the guest additions iso from within virtualbox, so i downloaded it with firefox. Where do i have to put that file now, or what to do with it?
<GodfatherofEire1> Just wonderin, zsquaredplusc, I knew the formula sounded familiar
<dutch> unop: true. i need to change my video driver back to basic "nv", since it stopped working when i used proprietary drivers
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire1: yes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandelbrot_set
<n8tuser> usser i didnt know he aint got xserver running
<unop> dutch, again, that's something to be done in xorg.conf
<GeminiK> hello all, I broke the login somehow by creating a new user, now when I boot all I get is background color and mouse. I think I messed up my session, how can I reset it to default?
<hmw> dutch: you could add:    SubSe
<Windsurfer619> unop: So how would I go about limiting the nautilus process in Ubuntu?
<dicipulus> Can someone point me to a good tutorial to troubleshoot a test network in virtual box? I can ping the tap0 gateway from tap1 and vice versa (and get to the wild and wooly internet) but can't get a ping to go beyond the tap gateways to ping my hosts.
<zsquareplusc> GeminiK: ctrl+alt+f1 should give you a text console to log in. then check with ls -la if all the files in your home folder belong to you and not to root.
<RITN> how do i kill a borked x session messing up my display
<RITN> i have command line access
<RITN> usually i rename the xorg.conf and restart.
<RITN> but i just need to kill the session in process.
<zsquareplusc> RITN: ctrl+alt+backspace kills the X server (LOOSING ALL CHANGES/open programms)
<RITN> its not working
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: ill check, brb
<RITN> i tried startx
<Juhaz> RITN, the process is Xorg
<RITN> kill -?
<unop> Windsurfer619,  you set the appropriate limits in one of your startup files ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc  (but be careful, you need to allow sufficient resources or some apps will refuse to load or behave mysteriously)
<RITN> whats the syntax?
<Armageddon00> Hi, how do I stop apt-get from automatically pulling the suggested packages when I install something.  Specifically, `apt-get install gcl` pulls emacs, which I don't want/need.
<RITN> i know 9 for pid's?
<darkdeeper> ctrl+alt+backspace will restart the x server it wont kill it
<RITN> its not running
<RITN> its messed up
<RITN> its messing up my text session
<unop> RITN, never use  kill -9 .    sudo killall X
<Windsurfer619> unop: Hm. That's almost what I want. But that would limit my total system resources, right? I just want to limit the "nautilus" process. My other apps are fine.
<darkdeeper> RITN, what are u trying to do?
<zsquareplusc> darkdeeper: yes it kills it. all programs using that display will terminate. tht it gets restarted is not the property of X but of gdb that launched it
<zsquareplusc> s/gdb/gdm/
<darkdeeper> oh okey
<Juhaz> YMMV on how well that works anyway, sometimes when you've got X went crazy enough with messed up drivers or hardware, killing it will just lock up the whole machine.
<unop> Windsurfer619, it would affect all apps that _you_ start (not those of the system) - if you want to set limits for nautilus, you might have to start nautilus using a sub-shell or a wrapper script i.e. a script in your ~/bin/  called nautilus that sets the limit and then calls /usr/bin/nautilus
<Windsurfer619> unop: Ah! That's a good idea. Thanks!
<unop> Windsurfer619, you'll have to ensure that ~/bin is in your PATH too tho
<vul_jonmo> hello
<Windsurfer619> unop: Can I not just move the normal /bin/nautilus to /bin/nautilus2, and put a script in it's old place?
<n8tuser> Windsurfer619-> why do you even want to limit nautilus resources?  and which resource do you want limited?
<Windsurfer619> n8tuser: Nautilus is great, but it keeps having a 100MB/s memory leak when it encounters a picture that it can't thumbnail. It's a known bug.
<Armageddon00> Ok here's an easier question, where is there extensive documentation on the apt configuration files?  The man page `apt_preferences(5)` is useless in that respect.
<unop> Windsurfer619, you could, but I wouldn't if I were you - I prefer keeping things in standard locations
<Windsurfer619> unop: Okay :)
<n8tuser> Windsurfer619-> 100MB/s  ? a transferring of file?
<unop> Windsurfer619, also, it defeats the point of keeping linux multi-user - other users wouldn't appreciate it
<Windsurfer619> unop: Okay. Though, this is my laptop...
<unop> Windsurfer619, extrapolate - if something should fail with your strategy, you can always log in as another user to rectify things, but if you make global changes - every user is affected and so you propgate the problem on.
<Windsurfer619> unop: Okay, I see. Nifty!
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: yeah some are root, by the way how do us scrol up in terminal?
<zsquareplusc> GeminiK: shift+pageup
<Windsurfer619> GeminiK: Shift+pageUp
<GeminiK> ah thx
<senor_rudy> WiFi question > AG WAP, will turning A off improve performance like turning off B on a BG router?
<darkdeeper> eveything i try to play my cd.. its give me acess denied.any idea?
<zsquareplusc> GeminiK: maybe one of these files are the problem. you should probably chown them back to your user
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: yea, don't see why any of them should be root either, so how would I do that?
<zsquareplusc> GeminiK: chown $USER.$USER file(s)
<hmw> GeminiK: chown <username> <filename>
<GeminiK> alright brb
<hmw> GeminiK: and chgrp <user> <file> (done as root)
<hmw> GeminiK: chgrp <group> <file> *g*
<zsquareplusc> GeminiK: you probably used sudo for a gui application that wrote these. that is what gksudo would solve
<blendroid> I'm trying to customize my Ubuntu "start menu" icon, and I've gone to the .icons folder (starting Naultilus from the command line as administrator), but there isn't anything visible.  Might anyone know how to solve this?
<darkdeeper> what the difrent between using sudo and gksudo?
<zsquareplusc> hmw: with the "." or ":" you can save the chgrp command call :-)
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: ah ok gksudo prevents root files in home?
<zsquareplusc> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hmw> zsquareplusc: then i had to remind, which comes first, user or group. i always mix that up *g*
<zsquareplusc> hmw: user.group the same order you see in ls -l :-)
<hmw> zsquareplusc: that helped. now i will probably keep it im my lousy brain *G*
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: well ill use chown on files brb
<Guest82883> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Guest82883> hi >.<
 * Vandalism_dstryr slaps Guest82883 around a bit with a large trout
<Guest82883> eeeek
<blendroid> Would anyone know why I'm not able to view the contents of the .icons folder?
<hmw> blendroid: do you see the folder, but empty, or dont you see the folder itself?
<Geoff_> Hey, I've got some problems with Ubuntu. It keeps freezing anytime it seems to have run a few too many processes or something like that.
<blendroid> it just appears empty
<Geoff_> Like it freezes completely, the mouse doesn't move or anything.
<hmw> Geoff_: check your temperatures
<Guest82883> hit the mouse with a hammer
<Guest82883> it should do it
<Guest82883> like BAM BAM BAM! ya know
<Guest82883> just like in flingstones
<hmw> Guest82883: for fun talk, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic. this is a support channel. thanks
<Guest82883> bam bam
<Guest82883> fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine hmw
<Geoff_> How do I check my temperatures?
<Guest82883> but i came here cuz i got a question
<Armageddon00> Geoff_: I'd bit there's a file in /proc that may have that data.
 * DEdwards suggests kicking Guest82883 
<Armageddon00> s/bit/bet/
<hmw> Geoff_: reboot, go to BIOS and check temp there. Be quick, hardware cools down quite fast
<blendroid> hmw: it's visible, but appears empty (in case you didn't see my earlier reply)
<zsquareplusc> sensors-applet
<Geoff_> Alright. Does it make a difference that I run the computer on Windows without any problems like overheating as well?
<hmw> blendroid: sorry, i saw your respones, but I dont know whats up. Try to look into that folder via the terminal to check, if its really empty
<blendroid> hmw: oh, ok
<hmw> Geoff_: that makes a temp. problem much less likely
<DEdwards> Geoff_, what are the general specs of your machine?
<Guest82883> im experiencing some problems with youtube videos. I can view videos when I open up youtube but after a while the video goes blank but sound's good. Now.. I've asked this question before here and was told to download non-free flash version which I did but didn't help at all. And I searched the web and found that Im not alooooone >.<
<zsquareplusc> Geoff_: does i have a software controlled fan that doesnt run /run a s fast in linux than in windoze?
<hmw> Geoff_: is there a pattern behind your crahses? certain apps running? 3D apps maybe?
<Elliotw2> Hey, where are the modelines stored?
<Elliotw2> Anyone?
<russ5811> im new to ubuntu. do i need a firewall? antivirus?
<Elliotw2> russ5811, no
<Guest82883> nah man
<zsquareplusc> Elliotw2: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DEdwards> russ5811, no
<Elliotw2> Well, a firewall
<hmw> Elliotw2: i think they belong to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Elliotw2> zsquareplusc, not in 8.10 from what I've heard
<Guest82883> ubuntu has all the vaccines it needs
<russ5811> thanks. i've heard conflicting info about the firewall
<Armageddon00> ... WHY is emacs22 a dependency for the GNU Lisp Compiler, for the love of God, why?
<LF|Irssi> youtube works fine for me, only thing i can never get working are CNN videos :/
<cooldude> no firewall needed for 8.10?
<Elliotw2> Why do you care? Emacs ios like 10kb
<Guest82883> that's weird.
<hmw> Elliotw2: you CAN use them still
<zsquareplusc> Elliotw2: if you wan to add lines i think you still do them there. but nowdays X calcualtes these internally, so normally you dont have to write them manually somewhere
<hmw> Elliotw2: in one case, my FGLRX ignored them though
<LF|Irssi> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Elliotw2> Ok, thank you for helping me help someone
<Elliotw2> Now have fun with your mess of a Distro
<russ5811> danke ubottu
<usser> cooldude, ubuntu has firewall, iptables.
<hmw> russ5811: ubottu is a bot *ggg*
<Armageddon00> Elliotw2: Because I don't need/want Emacs.  I don't see why I need any more reasoning than that, unless there is some vital component of Emacs that allows gcl to compile my lisp source.
<cooldude13233> o.O
<Guest82883> so i guess no one here knows how to fix my youtube problem?
<cooldude> Oh is it enabled by default?
<cooldude13233> someone higlighted me?
<Armageddon00> Guest82883: You need to describe your problem better.
<Kanzar> <usser> cooldude, ubuntu has firewall, iptables.
<anarchman1> hi, my friend is trying to install ubuntu 8.10, but the install is ending up at a command prompt at the end, any suggestions on how to boot into the gui?
<hmw> Guest82883: i tried to figure something out, but no result so far. I just hate that flash plugin thing, too.
<Kanzar> ouch, grud
<usser> cooldude, yep
<cooldude13233> ya i seen from my Growl notifier
<Armageddon00> anarchman1: `startx`? (no quotes of course)
<anarchman1> or anyone know why an install of 8.10 would leave you at the GUI and the end?
<cooldude13233> i am on a Mac
<cooldude13233> and my Client is Linkinus
<hmw> Guest82883: is it always the same amount of time? (yes --> sounds like buffer overflow or something)
<anarchman1> Armageddon00 he tried startx and got some errors
<cooldude13233> and i get notifications that people highlighted me
<cooldude13233> so ya
<Guest82883> ubuntu works on Mac's too?
<Guest82883> awesome!
<ziroday> Guest35047: yes
<Armageddon00> anarchman1: post them to a paste-bin or something and send the link our way.
<cooldude13233> yep Guest82883
<Odd-rationale> anarchman1: have him login to the console and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<cooldude13233> it works on either Paralells, or VM Ware
<anarchman1> Armag... ok might try that in a minute
<ssmy> Guest82883: ever since the intel switch Macs are just standard computers.
<CapaH> How can I see whether or not AppArmor or SELinux is installed/active ?
<cooldude13233> idk on BootCamp
<anarchman1> Odd-rationale: ok ill have him give that a try
<Guest82883> ah i see
<cooldude13233> this room is freaking busy holy crap
<RITN> hrm
<cooldude13233> 1,000 people in here everyday, sheesh
<Geoff_> I don't know if I have a software controlled fan. I don't know how to check that, but it seems to crash anytime I get to doing anything like downloading updates from online, or simply using Firefox a little bit. Like, I'm still back on 8.04.
<Guest82883> ya cooldude
<zsquareplusc> nah it wasnt so low for a long time ;-)
<Kanzar> ah, all the torrent clients which report open ports don't have the features I want :(
<Armageddon00> CapaH: Have you tried `ps` and searching for the application there?
 * Kanzar goes back to trying azureus
<cooldude> includeing you...lol
<hmw> cooldude13233: thats why they dont like smalltalk in here
<RITN> im getting "screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section" on my custom xorg.conf
<RITN> dual head.
<CapaH> Armageddon00, Yes I do not see it - or selinux
<cooldude13233> lol hmw
<CapaH> but one is active :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Armageddon00> CapaH: Odd..
<Odd-rationale> we need 7 more people to make it 1337
<RITN> anyone help?
<fdasse> hi
<fdasse> anyone with elive ?
<phig> Hi...sound stops to work suddenly in 8.10...
<LF|Irssi> ut oh the ops are waking up all the "!OT" "!offtopic" commands are flying left and right now lol
<Armageddon00> CapaH: Perhaps the name is not what you'd expect
<hmw> RITN: depends. what adapter do you have?
 * LF|Irssi hides
<RITN> hmw: i have 2.  agp, and pci
<RITN> the agp one works atm.
<CapaH> Armageddon00, I found it in dmesg
<CapaH> AppArmor
<RITN> pci is screen 1
<RITN> if i start it only the agp works
<hmw> RITN: then youre ... . Uh, I mean, what exactly? (i have a similar setup and it was hard to get it up)
<phig> I have already search in foruns but I cant fix it
<blendroid> how do I display the contents of a folder in the terminal? (sorry, I'm googling all I can, but it's not turning up answers...)
<russ5811> as an inexperienced user, using the box primarily for media (dvds and such), web, and P2P, am I likely to inadvertently open ports thus creating an in for an attack?
<RITN> hmw: let me post the file somewhere.  do you have a preference?
<Odd-rationale> blendroid: ls
<blendroid> thanks
<DiiPhantom> when i open a program from the terminal, i want it to stay open Even if i close the terminal
<hmw> pastebin.com
<RITN> 1 sec
<Odd-rationale> blendroid: i suggest reading through http://linuxcommand.org
<Armageddon00> CapaH: Did it crash?  Try doing something app armor wouldn't approve of.  (within reason...)
<usser> DiiPhantom, nohup programname &
<Guest82883> join #ubuntu-off-topic
<blendroid> thanks again :)
<Jason_> I may have found the cause of the vino performance issue with vino. It seems like a Xorg bug.  After removing my monitor, the resolution on :0 was set to 1280x800, the same as VNC, and CPU usage while using VNC was near 0%. After restaring, Xorg reverted to 800x600 because there was no display and the performance issues returned (50%+ CPU usage at 800x600). I tried changing the resolution through the screen res tool in gnome but as I ha
<Jason_> ve no monitor it won't let me. Anyone run into this before? Can I just force a resolution in xorg.conf?
<DiiPhantom> huh?
<DiiPhantom> ohh i get it
<Guest82883> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest82883> its not working
<hmw> Guest82883: it is "/join ..."
<Buntai> hello all...any converter convert rmvb file into other format?
<Odd-rationale> DiiPhantom: append the command with &. e.g. firefox &
<Buntai> !converter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about converter
<phig> My soudn does not work...just a weird noise
<Guest82883> oopsie daisy.. thanks
<Guest82883> cheers!
<Buntai> i want to format rmvb file to other file format..like mpeg wmv etc..any solution?idea?
<DiiPhantom> Odd-rationale: it doesnt work, it opens the program but then if i close the terminal it shuts
<Buntai> i want to convert format rmvb file to other file format..like mpeg wmv etc..any solution?idea?
<RITN> http://pastebin.com/d26063393
<Odd-rationale> Buntai: maybe try http://media-convert.net/
<zsquareplusc> Buntai: maybe ffmpeg or mencoder
<RITN> check it out please hmw
<Buntai> ok
<Geoff_> Alright, to restate my problem, I have a dualboot system with Microsoft Windows Professional and Ubuntu 8.04 installed on a HP Pavilion 7935 with an upgraded 1GB of memory. For some reason, it keeps freezing after about 5-20 minutes depending if I do anything somewhat demanding like getting online, where I can surf for a little while, and then the computer freezes. When it freezes, I have no response whatsoever, like the mouse
<russ5811> mencoder will do it
<hmw> i am on it. but that was 30 seconds.
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: well it didn't work, I might have done something with the sessions
<Buntai> thanks zsquareplusc
<Buntai> thanks Odd-rationale
<Buntai> :)
<RITN> ?
<Odd-rationale> DiiPhantom: it should work... anther thing you can do is run the program normally, then press ctrl+z, the enter "bg"
<Odd-rationale> DiiPhantom: from the terminal
<Armageddon00> If anyone was wondering, I determined that emacs22 being a dependency of gcl is a bug.  Bah.
<zsquareplusc> GeminiK: next step would eb moving the .gnome and such folder away. this would make the applications start up with the defaults again (w/o the need to create a new user)
<LF|Irssi> xemacs ftw
<GeminiK> ﻿zsquareplusc: ok, cp .gnome .gnome-bkup then rm .gnome right?
<zsquareplusc> GeminiK: or use mv for move
<likano> .cl
<LF|Irssi> Armageddon00: you can try installing xemacs , unless ubuntu is like FreeBSD in that you cannot install emacs and xemacs on the same time, or at least i cant get it to do that :)
<hmw> RITN: looks very ok to me, but i dont know nvidia drivers. In my case, the "correct" setup just didnt work out.
<Kanzar> ok, I'm trying to set up azureus udp/tcp port to 16292, test at http://www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=16292 says it's clear, but i get an NAT error in azureus tester - does anyone have any idea?
<CapaH> Does anyone here know if you reload apparmor -- does it cause any running apps which have an apparmor to stop functioning in any way? Can someone describe to me what happens exactly if you reload apparmor's profiles to the applications running?
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: k hope it works
<RITN> can you pastebin yours?
<RITN> can someone help me??
<RITN> xorg dual monitor agp pci
<mxweas> Does anyone know if broadcom's wl driver that now comes with intrepid ibex can be patched to allow monitor mode?
<xxuriahxx> greetings, what is the best software to use for streaming vids via the xbox 360
<RITN> media center
<RITN> or tversity
<RITN> dont know about linux
<RITN> or if tversity works on linux.
<hmw> RITN: uhm. I just deleted it accidently (resetup my workstation). The only things, that were strange here (FGLRX) was the frequenca for screen 1 had to be an Option "Horiz2" and "Vsync2" in Secion for Device 0. My conf didnt look much different than yours. Its possible, that your driver is just crap. :( google or ask someone else in here.
<RITN> look and let me know.
<Geoff_> I have a problem. I have a dualboot system with Microsoft Windows Professional and Ubuntu 8.04 installed on an HP Pavilion 7935 with an upgraded 1GB of memory. For some reason, it keeps freezing after about 5-20 minutes depending if I do anything somewhat demanding like getting online, where I can surf for a little while, and then the computer freezes. When it freezes, I have no response whatsoever, like the mouse doesn't even
<Jason_> so, how can I change the resolution of my primary screen when I have no monitor?
<Jason_> it's a headless server
<hmw> RITN: do you try to use compiz?
<mxweas> Jason_ set up vnc maybe
<Jason_> but i want Xorg for vnc
<mxweas> or maybe you can ssh in and change kde/gdm settings
<RITN> whats that hmw ?
<zsquareplusc> Jason_: vncserver -geom 1280x1024 -depth 32
<ziroday> Geoff_: that is a kernel panic. What network card do you have?
<xxuriahxx> greetings, what is the best software to use for streaming vids via the xbox 360
<sinuc> canz you use xforwards with ssh?
<mee> i just installed mythbuntu, can anyone tell me how to watch tv now
<ziroday> xxuriahxx: ask in ##windows
<Jason_> mxweas, yeah, I did that and VNC allows me to set the resolution. Vino doesn't - and that seems to be the cause of the Xorg CPU issue I'm having (50-100% CPU at 800x600 versus 5-10% with realvnc at 1280x800)
<mee> i have a hauppage wintv hvr 950q
<xxuriahxx> im using ubuntu
<hmw> RITN: nevermind. composition window manager, cool 3D desktop cube. Makes triple (and also dual-)head impossible on my machine. :(
<RITN> i dont think thats going to help
<mee> when i press "watch tv" nothing happens
<ziroday> mee: ask in #mythbuntu. Have you configured the tv card?
<xxuriahxx> y would i be asking in windows
<zsquareplusc> Jason_: if you want to change it for display 0, export DISPLAY=:0 and use ssh -X from an other box that has an X server
<sinuc> mee: did you told the application which chipset it is you have there?
<Jason_> zsquareplusc, i have realvnc set up, thanks. I was asking about vino. I'm curious as to whether I can use vino.
<ziroday> xxuriahxx: what would you ask here, its a xbox?
<hmw> RITN: post the log from your x server to pastebin
<mee> ziroday how do you configure the tv card
<mxweas> Does anyone know if broadcom's wl driver that now comes with intrepid ibex can be patched to allow monitor mode?
<myk_robinson> having an odd issue with Rhythmbox adding false duplicates of each new track introduced.. Any fix for this?
<diecastmessiah> Hailz all
<hyde> what's the name for console irc client in ubuntu?
<mee> sinuc how do you do that
<ziroday> mee: did you go into the mythbuntu control center?
<ziroday> hyde: irssi
<Pici> hyde: irssi is one
<hyde> thanks
<xxuriahxx> well my box runs linux
<Jason_> zsquareplusc, thanks
<sinuc> mee: check the applicatinos documentation
<xxuriahxx> fuppes streams with it
<LF|Irssi> why would anyone use irssi? :)
<sinuc> i dont use any tv software, shoulnt be too hard tho
<usser> hyde, bitchx
<mee> ziroday where do i go from there?
<xxuriahxx> i just want a software to do it to my 360
<hmw> hyde: i use a irssi descendant: epic - with "Phoebox" extension (colors)
<xxuriahxx> does it exist?
<myk_robinson> hmmm.. I just extracted some more music, and it didnt do it. I wonder if a .m3u in the directory caused the duplicates...
<ziroday> xxuriahxx: and I have explained to you that is this an ubuntu support channel, not an xbox one
<ziroday> mee: it should be under System in the menu or something like that
<xxuriahxx> can fuppes stream with the 360?
<RITN> http://pastebin.com/d446ca596
<RITN> hmw: look at that
<xxuriahxx> if so how?
<Kanzar> hmm, well, raised my port to something above 50k, now it's not firewalled - whoo~
<ziroday> Geoff_: please pastebin the output of lspci
<diecastmessiah> Having a problem with dvd playback// can see the filesystem and all that.. but cannot playback error: cound not read from resource
<xxuriahxx> i run fuppes on my ubuntu, can u support that?
<hmw> RITN: what was the problem? (sorry... my brain)
<diecastmessiah> and cannot copy its like its see the files but not allowed at them///
<Geoff_> Sorry, I don't usually use IRC for chatting, so I'm not familiar with how to work it well. I have no idea what you mean by pastebin the output of lspci. Sorry, I just installed Linux to learn how to use it a few days ago.
<hmw> RITN: look at line 170
<Sambaloko> D-Link router on ubuntu
<ziroday> xxuriahxx: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618781 you might want to use uShare instead
<xxuriahxx> ok thank you
<RITN> yeh
<Sambaloko> ubuntu 8.10 ,, D-Link DI-524
<ziroday> Geoff_: no problem :), can you open a terminal and type "lspci" in and then copy all the output and put it in pastebin
<RITN> thats what im trying to figure out.
<RITN> i dont understand
<RITN> if you look at the config file.
<RITN> its thier.
<hmw> RITN: the log looks quite short to me, btw
<ziroday> !pastebin > Geoff_
<ubottu> Geoff_, please see my private message
<Sambaloko> help please
<RITN> but that line could just be the svidio output on the card though
<THE_MENTALIST> him
<THE_MENTALIST> hello everybody
<THE_MENTALIST> :D
<Sambaloko> hello
<sinuc> hello name that screams at us
<THE_MENTALIST> alayiniza merhaba layn
<THE_MENTALIST> :D
<tirs`> Good evening.
<hmw> RITN: are you sure, that Screen 0 shouldnt be Screen "Left" in sections "Device" ??
<THE_MENTALIST> saol lan
<THE_MENTALIST> :D
<Sambaloko> can u help me?
<THE_MENTALIST> vv-cephei gel kiz
<diecastmessiah> anyone know if i maybe missing stuff to play back DVD's .. after newly installed... everything works but playing a simple dvd
<zsquareplusc> !ask
<THE_MENTALIST> takilak az
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<THE_MENTALIST> lan bi sus
<vv-cephei> :)
<THE_MENTALIST> dir dir
<ziroday> THE_MENTALIST: english only please :)
<vv-cephei> English pls
<nintendork32> whenever i try installing from sources and run ./configure i always get this error: checking for C compiler default output file name...
<nintendork32> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nintendork32> See `config.log' for more details.
<THE_MENTALIST> 2 saattir
<FloodBot1> THE_MENTALIST: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<THE_MENTALIST> ziroday kes lan
<THE_MENTALIST> :D
<ziroday> !ops | THE_MENTALIST is flooding
<ubottu> THE_MENTALIST is flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Sambaloko> how to configure a router D-Link DI-524
<Justin_> Hello
<nnull> anyone know a way to get transmission to run with a scheduler like uTorrent does?
<Justin_> I am having trouble finding a way to install WINE offline
<tirs`> Brief question: My HDTV is being recognized in ubuntu as the wrong size. It's a 57" and "Screen Resolution" lists it as a 65". This, unfortunately, makes it difficult to view the entire screen. What can I do to adjust this?
<Sambaloko> i have a web with wire
<Justin_> Ubuntu can be used with tvs? O_o
<Geoff_> Sorry it's taking me a moment. I'm using a different computer to make sure I don't crash the Linux and disrupt the convo.
<ziroday> nintendork32: what are you compiling from source?
<tirs`> Seemingly so, yes
<ziroday> Geoff_: no problem :)
<Sambaloko> ...
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: didn't work, noticed that it didn'
<nintendork32> ziroday: anything i try to compile
<Justin_> Anyone know much about WINE?
<GeminiK> ﻿zsquareplusc: ....didn't create a .gnome folder
<ziroday> !compile > nintendork32
<ubottu> nintendork32, please see my private message
<hmw> Justin_ ask your question
<zsquareplusc> GeminiK: hm maybe one of the other folder. you could use adduser and create a new account. so you'd at least know if the system works basically
<thatsmissgeektou> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<zsquareplusc> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Justin_> I need to install WINE while offline
<phig> My sound stops to work suddenly. I have just a weird noise....I have already searched in forum, but I cant fix it..Some could help?
<Justin_> no internet connection
<Justin_> I also need to know exactly how to use it... do I have to run anything to run EXEs?
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: yeah got to check that, this looks a little messed, brb, adduser right?
<zerodevice> hi everyone
<hmw> phig: it might be interrupt conflict?
<sinuc> Justin_: since when do we haev "EXEs" running in linux?
<sinuc> Justin_: aptitude download wine
<Geoff_> Here's the pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/75518/
<Justin_> WINE runs EXEs, right?
<sinuc> Justin_: then just copy the files to the target machine and isntall as root : dpkg -i *deb
<Leeb> im having issues with my resolution...I have to keep setting my resolution with nvidia-settings ever time i log in...im running hardy with an Nvidia 6600
<zerodevice> i've just install ubuntu server with LAMP setup and a ubuntu-desktop as the gui, problem is, i can't find where apache is installed.
<zsquareplusc> GeminiK: are you booting into an other system each time? because you could do this without rebooting. but you'd need to use a text mode chat then ;-)
<usser> Justin_, yes it does
<hmw> Justin_ you usually doubleclick the exe or issue "wine <exefile>" in terminal
<phig> hmw: How could I know if this a iterrupt conflict?
<sinuc> Justin_: if you luck it can emulate windows and even run an application somehow, mostly buggy
<GeminiK> ﻿zsquareplusc: is there? that'll be aswome
<Justin_> IAlright, but I can't aptitude it.
<Justin_> No ineternet on my linux comp
<sinuc> on windows only?
<Pie-rate> ﻿what kind of performance benefits would i see using a kernel other than the -generic one that's standard with ubuntu?
<sinuc> then visit a mirror
<sinuc> via http
<tirs`> Brief question: My HDTV is being recognized in ubuntu as the wrong size. It's a 57" and "Screen Resolution" lists it as a 65". This, unfortunately, makes it difficult to view the entire screen. What can I do to adjust this? Please and thank you.
<usser> Pie-rate, you wont notice it
<ziroday> Geoff_: thanks, please try to address your responses :)
<hmw> phig: i dont know much about linux&sound. YOu could try disabling other hardware that uses the same interrupt. ("irq sharing") ... in the worst case, disable everything in your bios and take out addiotional PCI slot cards, to check, if sound problem persists
<Justin_> I actually have been trying to find one
<Justin_> know any links?
<sinuc> wine has depencies
<zsquareplusc> GeminiK: irssi. not using it myself but you'll find a fan club in this channel :-)
<tennerbaum> good morning all
<ziroday> Geoff_: you have no network card?
<Geoff_> Sorry. I'm not sure how to do that. That's why I accidently pmed you.
<Spreadsheet> hello
<Spreadsheet> i installed chinese on my comp, how do i use it
<ziroday> !tab | Geoff_
<ubottu> Geoff_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sinuc> Justin_: http://dpaste.com/92837/
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: looking it up, ill have it install, this was getting depressing, booting into windows and all lol
<ziroday> Geoff_: so you can type zirod and then hit <tab> to address to me
<tennerbaum> one question the update checker app icon that shows up on the superior bar to the right, does not seem to work, it only shows a cross, can anyone give me the url of a tutorial to fix this? THANKS
<sinuc> but i pastet my default mirror, which is in germany, could be slow for your side, check ubuntu.com for official mirrors around the world
<thatsmissgeektou> does anyone know any good mmorpg games for linux?
<phig> hmw: thx, I'll try your suggestion
<Geoff_> ziroday: I don't think so. It's a linksys Wirreless USB adapter.
<Justin_> what was that for Sinuc?
<hmw> thatsmissgeektou: I use UltimaOnline with Wine, but you have to pay for it
<sinuc> Justin_: what is what?
<Spreadsheet> anyone?
<Justin_> the link
<Justin_> it didn't provide a WINE.deb
<sinuc> a link to a pastbin service
<sinuc> lol
<thatsmissgeektou> hmw:  yeah i'm looking for a free one
<sinuc> do your work alone
<mneptok> thatsmissgeektou: NWN?
<sinuc> its all there
<Justin_> pastebin service?
<sinuc> depencies and one mirror to search for
<mneptok> thatsmissgeektou: Runescape?
<diecastmessiah> dvd have problems with dvd play back?
<hyde> I am doing apt-get upgrade for ubuntu 8.04, but it seems it can only be upgraded to 8.04.1, not 8.10. Is it possible to upgrade to 8.10?
<diecastmessiah> did
<sinuc> visit the website, the info should be enough to get all the packagtes
<thatsmissgeektou> OH WAIT! I remember my original question now lol. What are good development tools for ubuntu. like RAD development tools like visual basic for windows
<ziroday> Geoff_: ah okay, sorry didn't realise it was usb. Can you pastebin the command of lsusb please :)
<diecastmessiah> anyone have problems ***sorry
<tennerbaum> one question the update checker app icon that shows up on the superior bar to the right, does not seem to work, it only shows a cross, can anyone give me the url of a tutorial to fix this? THANKS
<ziroday> thatsmissgeektou: what do you want to develop?
<Justin_> the link failewd
<sinuc> Justin_: what about it failed?
<ziroday> tennerbaum: does the cross say anything when you click on it?
<sinuc> didnt you like the information?
<Justin_> I know how to install WINE sudo dpkg -i (Directory to WINE.) but I need a link
<sinuc> http://dpaste.com/92837/
<sinuc> there you go
<sinuc> all packages you need to fetch
<Justin_> it took me to a MSN search without any files in the 2 links
<tennerbaum> ziroday nothing it tries, a windows tries to pop up but it closes almost immediately
<thatsmissgeektou> ziroday:  I don't know what I want to make yet. but I want something that will let me graphically create a GUI just like VB. I program in C++
<sinuc> not only wine..
<zsquareplusc> Justin_ use apt-get. its there without downloding it from 3rd party sites
<ziroday> thatsmissgeektou: in gtk or qt?
<sinuc> there are plenty of libs and stuff, checkout the link and google.
<hmw> my movieplayer says ""could not open location, you might not have permission to open the file", when i try to play a dvd. I can view its contents
<Justin_> I HAVE NO INTERNET WITH LINUX. ;-;
<thatsmissgeektou> ziroday:  gtk
<sinuc> Justin_: YOU DONT NEED TO.
<ziroday> thatsmissgeektou: also do you have a ide for c++
<Justin_> for apt-get?
<usser> thatsmissgeektou, you can use kdevelop
<sinuc> Justin_: nevermind, search somewhere else for getting the job done for you
<Spreadsheet> how do i activate chinese on my comp
<sinuc> nobody will search you 20 urls
<Spreadsheet> i already installed it
<Justin_> Sorry..
<ziroday> tennerbaum: in a terminal type in sudo apt-get update
<Spreadsheet> aptitude ftw :)
<ziroday> usser: he wants gtk :)
<mxweas> I just installed b43-fwcutter as I want to use the b43 driver for wifi, but how do I turn on the b43 driver? lsmod | grep b43 returns nothing
<Justin_> look, I'm just a complete Linux nOOb and suck at understanding it at all
<thatsmissgeektou> ziroday: no
<Justin_> I'm just trying to get help running my games and another EXE
<ziroday> thatsmissgeektou: you probably want glade, and for an IDE looks at eclipse or geany
<tennerbaum> ziroday, it says, error in buse packages (freely translated from Spanish)
<blendroid> Why do I not have permission to paste a new folder into the icons folder? X(  This is the reason I didn't want Vista anymore, and Ubuntu seems to think I'm not worthy of customizing my stuff...
<usser> ziroday, kdevelop can do gtk too
<Justin_> My Linux internet is down because I can't get my wireless card to work
<mxweas> anyone?
<ziroday> tennerbaum: buse?
<thatsmissgeektou> ziroday: isn't eclipse for java?
<Justin_> Everything's been going downhill since I got Xubuntu
<ziroday> thatsmissgeektou: it can do c++ as well I believe
<tennerbaum> ziroday yeah, buse... never heard the term before
<Geoff_> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75521/
<ziroday> Geoff_: thanks
<nintendork32> ziroday: lmao i have bad luck, it would compile but it needed sometjing else and needed something else... man i have bad luck
<ziroday> Geoff_: what model is your usb wireless dongle?
<ziroday> nintendork32: this is why you shouldn't compile things :)
<thatsmissgeektou> ziroday:  what is glade for
<ziroday> thatsmissgeektou: gtk
<usser> thatsmissgeektou, try netbeans while you're at it... netbeans is cool too
<tennerbaum> ziroday: now the update "notificator" shows the orange icon saying there updates available but when I click on it it opens and close in less than a second
<thatsmissgeektou> ziroday: like a gtk gui development tool?
<nintendork32> ziroday: there isnt a package ;)
<ziroday> tennerbaum: not sure what buse is sorry. You might have better luck asking in #ubuntu-es
<thatsmissgeektou> usser: i don't like netbeans. it's too confusing for me
<Geoff_> ziroday: If that's the adapter, then it's a Linksys Wireless-G 2.4Ghz 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter. Model no. is WUSB54G ver. 4
<nintendork32> ziroday: besides my ubuntu is as much of a new ubuntu you can get
<tennerbaum> zioday I will, thanks a lot for you help
<ziroday> thatsmissgeektou: yep, if you install it becomes apparant
<ziroday> Geoff_: one sec
<PLITS> trying to burn the ubuntu iso to the cd using nero and i get a an error telling me that the image is nor right due to byte length or smth like that and when i try to install boots on install but afeter that says cant find boot cd any idea?
<ziroday> nintendork32: what program?
<Geoff_> ziroday: No problem. Thanks for the help.
<nintendork32> ziroday: trust me, no package
<zerodevice> geoff, can i ask you some questions?
<ziroday> nintendork32: certaintly, I just want to know the program so I can get the dependencies for you
<usser> Geoff_, it doesnt work??
<Geoff_> zerodevice: Sure
<thatsmissgeektou> ziroday:  oh I remember looking at glade. yeah sorry I shouldve said this before I don't want it to generate xml files. I want it to generate code in c++
<ziroday> thatsmissgeektou: ah right, well not so sure about that sorry.
<Geoff_> The adapter works, but my computer keeps freezing after a short while of doing something online.
<nintendork32> ziroday: wiimote drivers
<Geoff_> Or at elast that is when it happens soonest.
<nintendork32> ziroday: as my name suggests :P
<zerodevice> geoff, i've just installed ubuntu server with lamp and the desktop gui, but i cant find the folder www for apache, is there a special folder? thanks.
<Flannel> nintendork32: Theres packages in the repos already.
<usser> zerodevice, /var/www
<nintendork32> Flannel: what is the package name?
<Flannel> nintendork32: What are you trying to do with the wiimotes?
<nintendork32> Flannel: I'll look in synaptic
<tennerbaum> hi again #ubuntu-es is dead... everyone's silent
<nintendork32> Flannel: configure them to emulate keys for emus and things like that
<ziroday> Geoff_: are you currently using ndiswrapper?
<ziroday> !info wmgui > nintendork32
<ubottu> wmgui (source: cwiid): GUI interface to the wiimote. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.00-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 39 kB, installed size 208 kB
<usser> tennerbaum, thats cause they dont speak english there
<ziroday> nintendork32: see above
<nintendork32> thanks
<tennerbaum> well thanks a lot i'll try to find help somewhere else
<Flannel> nintendork32: right, that'd be cwiid, or libcwiimote
<Geoff_> ziroday: I have no idea. I just installed it and wanted to get online, and then it kept freezing. I haven't done anything else with the system really. I tried updating to 8.10, but no luck there.
<Flannel> nintendork32: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wii&searchon=all&suite=intrepid&section=all and http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wiimote&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<Flannel> nintendork32: Also, there
<thatsmissgeektou> ziroday: oh ok. thanks for the help anyways ziro
<zerodevice> geoff, you mean http://localhost/var/www ?
<strN00B> how can i terminate a user from the who list?
<Flannel> nintendork32: also, there's already a program that'll let you set that up, so you won't need to write anything.
<thatsmissgeektou> is there a developer help channel?
<nintendork32> Flannel: i just installed the wmgui but it says suto installed crap
<Flannel> nintendork32: Mhmm, that's what else I was looking for.
<nintendork32> Flannel: That will be better
<nintendork32> That program
<amikrop> Hello. I try to install Ubuntu 8.10 from a USB flash disk. But when I boot from the USB and press on the main installation menu choices, nothing happens.
<usser> amikrop, how did u create a usb stick?
<usser> amikrop, how did u make it bootable?
<zerodevice> geoff, i dont have "www" in my/var
<amikrop> And when I press on the help choice, I get the message "Non existent or bad kernel image"
<nintendork32> amikrop: try "try ubuntu with out any changes" then when the desktop loads click install
<amikrop> usser: syslinux -s /dev/sda
<hmw> zerodevice: maybe its /srv/www
<amikrop> nintendork32: that choice does nothing, as well
<Flueber> zerodevice: /etc/var/www
<nintendork32> usser: i think he exracted the iso with 7zip or something of that sort
<nintendork32> amikrop: does it say loaing linux kernel?
<amikrop> nintendork32: no
<nintendork32> if so wait...
<nintendork32> ok then idk
<hmw> Flueber: etc???
<amikrop> when I press on the choices, nothing happens
<nintendork32> Flannel where is that program to set it up?
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nintendork32> hey
<nintendork32> hehe
<usser> amikrop, can u try unetbootin
<Flannel> nintendork32: I'm not sure, I believe wmgui does it.
<amikrop> usser: I manually mounted the iso image and copied the files to the usb, after I made bootable
<nintendork32> cool thanks
<amikrop> usser: ok, I will try
<GeminiK> zsquareplusc: ok tried the new user, it dind't work, system is screwd up :(
<Leefmc> Question: How do you slow down the speed at which holding down keyboard buttons send events? Ie, if you hold Backspace, i can delete multiple words in the blink of an eye... this makes holding down the delete key often like throwing an A Bomb into my paragraphs heh.. Thoughts?
<andresj> hello, im trying to install ubuntu on a computer without a hard drive. I'm using the alternate installer. I am right before the "Partition the disks" (partman) module. I want to, instead of using the disks partitions, use NFS for storage. any ideas? I can't install on the hard drive like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto suggests because it's faulty and I might loose data.
<outbackwifi> Leefmc: you adjust the repeat rate
<Leefmc> outbackwifi: Where is that found?
<outbackwifi> Leefmc: system->preferences->keyboard
<Leefmc> outbackwifi: Because i recall toying with a setting that sounded like what i needed, but it didnt seem to ahve any effect.. either way
<CorpseFeeder> hi. Is it possible to connect to an iPass hotspot with ubuntu, and if so, how when the client software only seems to be windows or mac? :-/
<Flueber> sorry. filesystem/var/www
<Geoff_> ziroday: Did you get my last message? Unless ndiswrapper came already installed, I haven't installed it myself.
<zerodevice> hmw, /srv/ is empty
<Leefmc> outbackwifi: Specifically what setting, to make sure i am using the right one.. Because under "Repeat Keys" there is a "Speed" slider.. and i can adjust that to zero, and to maximum, and i see no difference.
<zerodevice> flueber, /etc/ does not have /var
<Flueber> my mistake, filesystem/var/www
<Flueber> too much apache lately
<hmw> zerodevice: find /. -name www
<wariskampar> hello, when i launch vumeter (Application>Sound&..), i get error message
<wariskampar> failed to execute child process "vumeter'
<wariskampar> what should i install
<Flueber> or locate www
<evildragon> try launching in terminal
<evildragon> vumeter
<Geoff_> ziroday: Still there?
<wariskampar> command not found
<zerodevice> hmw, i found one /www but its in usr/share/perl5/www/
<wariskampar> i just upgrade to intrepid from hardy
<outbackwifi> Leefmc: disabling that works, and adjusting the delay also works but the speed setting doesnt work at all! strange
<zerodevice> hmw, the rest are are www-<with some name>
<ziroday> Geoff_: sorry had to shoot out, add blacklist rt2500 and blacklist rt 2570 to /etc/modprode.d/blacklist and then follow the ndiswrapper guide
<nintendork32> Flannel: is there a way to emulate keys with something else?
<wariskampar> when i re-mount my /home this application was automatically migrated
<tennerbaum> hello again.
<nintendork32> Flannel: Like glovePIE on windows
<hmw> try finding htdocs, zerodevice
<wariskampar> in hardy it was ok
<ziroday> Geoff_: then follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Flannel> nintendork32: I have no idea what that is.  But very likely, yes.
<wariskampar> maybe some files are missing but i can not figure out what
<tennerbaum> i got a problem with update notifications - it says there is an error en the package bus, i cannot use synaptics at all
<wariskampar> can anybody guide me
<Flannel> zerodevice: /var/www is your document root.  We can double check that it didn't get put somewhere else if you'd like.
<Flannel> zerodevice: This is a fresh install of the server edition? or what?
<CorpseFeeder> is connecting to iPass wi-fi hotspots currently impossible in linux?
<hmw> Flannel zerodevice looks like an incomplete apache setup
<nintendork32> Flannel: Like for emulators(to play N64 games for example) and map the a key on the wii remote for the 8 key or use the IR as the mouse
<Geoff_> ziroday: How do I add those? Is that in the guide also?
<Flannel> hmw: apache doesn't create /var/www
<hmw> Flannel thats new to me, but you sound quite certain about it
<Flannel> nintendork32: I have no idea.  But I believe wmgui does do the mapping.  If not that, theres some other package that has something to do it.
<outbackwifi> hmw: i can second that
<ziroday> Geoff_: just open the file using a text editor and add those lines to the bottom
<Geoff_> ziroday: Also, does it make a difference that I do have internet access already? Like, I can access websites for a short time before it freezes.
<hmw> outbackwifi i believe you folx. but i just dont remember creating my www on my LFS... it might have been a script though
<outbackwifi> hmw: the base filesystem has /var/www
<ziroday> Geoff_: thats correct
<hmw> outbackwifi huh? ubuntu might not be using FHS. /var/www is deprecated or som
<Flannel> zerodevice: This is a fresh install of the server edition? or what?
<CorpseFeeder> I'm guessing it is impossible. That is the impression I get from google and ubuntu forums.
<nintendork32> Flannel: i tried wine with glovePIE. went to hell. Mouse went funky
<outbackwifi> hmw: i stand corrected; the apt-get install of apache2 creates /var/www
<hmw> outbackwifi i didnt doubt that
<nintendork32> Flannel: it just reads the IR motion and reads the buttons. not maps them out
<hmw> outbackwifi its just not FHS compliant. nobody said, that ubuntu was using the file hierarchy standard
<nintendork32> Flannel: wm gui does that is
<Flannel> nintendork32: Then there's something else that'll make them do real things, but I don't rememebr what.  I thought it was a part of wmgui though.
<WrenchHead> anyone know what options totem is configured with? I am trying to figure out why ubuntu lets me play a music stream while another distro is failing.
<outbackwifi> WrenchHead: its got to do with the gstreamer plugins that you install; not totem itself
<CorpseFeeder> If I was to try running the Windows iPass connection client software from wine, I'm guessing that would not work..... yes? no? thoughts?
<WrenchHead> I have every gstreamer plugin installed on both ubuntu and gentoo
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: Try #winehq, or check out their appdb
<Leeb> im having issues with my resolution...I have to keep setting my resolution back to 1600x1050@60 with nvidia-settings every time i log in...im running hardy with an Nvidia 6600...how do i make the 1600x1050@60 my default res?
<Geoff_> ziroday: It won't let me save the text file. It says  I don't have the permissions necessary to save the file.
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: sound like a plan...
<Geoff_> ziroday: I believe I have to be signed in as root, but i can't seem to do it right. i can get signed in under a terminal screen, but I still can't save the file then.
<hmw> my totem keeps making problems with DVDs... ubuntu 7.10 could play everything. how can i deinstall the codecs?
<andresj> hello, does the Alternate Installation include NFS support? Or is it installable?
<usser> hmw, try vlc
<hmw> switched the drive, now it just crashes
<hmw> usser: i want totem :( it should be able to play
<Chase-san> This is horribily offtopic, but all the relevent channels are dead(silent), this channel has the most users. Anyone here decent with eclipse/cdt? I have a problem with make in eclispe. (This will be my only message about this here.)
<Frogzoo> andresj: if it's not already there, it's definitely installable
<hmw> gah. i deinstall the whole player. argh
<usser> hmw, did u install libdvdcss from medibuntu
<hmw> usser: i think i installed some gstreamers stuff - the two packages, it suggested
<usser> !medibuntu | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hmw> it just doesnt ask anymore... it crashes!
<hmw> before it said, i might not have permission to access the medium
<mgolisch> do you?
<nintendork32> Flannel: it was wminput
<CorpseFeeder> no iPass client software is listed in winehq app db.. It is probably impossible to run such a thing from wine.
<nintendork32> Flannel: need to find my wireless sensor bar though to use it as a mouse :\
<tennerbaum> I cant open my update manager
<tennerbaum> I cant open the add-remove programs manager
<tennerbaum> I need help
<usser> CorpseFeeder, what is iPass anyway?
<nintendork32> tenerbaum: reboot
<tennerbaum> nintendork32 done it several times
<nintendork32> idk then
<GeminiK2> hi there, what is the package for Xorg? I want to purge it and install it
<mgolisch> tennerbaum: start from terminal
<tennerbaum> nintendork32 the app opens and then close in less than a second
<hyde> is it possible to upgrade 8.04.1 ubuntu desktop to 8.10 just using command line? I know there is one note listing how to do this with ubuntu desktop and server, and per that note, it is only possible to do this via command line with ubuntu server, not desktop version ..
<hmw> gah! this upgrade is pure horror
<hmw> i shouldnt have touched the machine
<Flannel> tennerbaum: pastebin the output of the following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Frogzoo> hmw: to 8.10?
<hmw> yes
<Flannel> hyde: the "server" instructions will work fine for a desktop system, yes.
<Xpistos> Ok, So I have a windows box with a 500gb secondary drive. I want to mount that to my "win" folder in my ubuntu laptop's home folder . Can anyone help me get this down? I have been trying to get this together for a week with no luck
<Frogzoo> hmw: hmm, sorry to hear it
<tennerbaum> Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release.gpg
<tennerbaum> Obj http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Translation-es
<tennerbaum> Obj http://archive.canonical.com intrepid Release.gpg
<tennerbaum> Ign http://archive.canonical.com intrepid/partner Translation-es
<tennerbaum> Obj http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release.gpg
<tennerbaum> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/restricted Translation-es
<FloodBot1> tennerbaum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outbackwifi> !samba| Xpistos
<hyde> Thanks Flannel, I don't have enough PC power to run in GUI mode here.
<ubottu> Xpistos: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Geoff_> ziroday: Nevermind. I seemed to have fixed that. Thanks a ton for the help man. I appreciate it!
<GodfatherofEire> How would I go about managing my search engines in firefox, when I kind of overloaded the number so now I cant do that from that browser menu?
<WrenchHead> outbackwifi, any way I can figure out what plugin the stream is using?
<CorpseFeeder> well that settles that - the installer .exe file for iPass doesn't even run in wine ;)
<strN00B> how can i setup a share folder in terminal using sudo?
<hmw> totem opens, then immediatly dissapears, when i try to play the dvd
<Xpistos> outbackwifi: I have the share mounted on the desktop but I want to mount it to a specific folder on boot
<outbackwifi> WrenchHead: yes; gstreamer plugins are generally categorized as good,bad & ugly (i think) depending upon the formats
<hmw> strN00B using samba, yes. Install samba and edit /etc/samba/smb.conf accordingly
<tennerbaum> flannel it liss a list of sources and then it says there's a bus pacakge error
<outbackwifi> Xpistos: add it to /etc/fstab
<Flannel> tennerbaum: pastebin it please
<Flannel> !paste | tennerbaum
<ubottu> tennerbaum: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nintendork32> wow, ubuntu is great, has everythjing available to apt-get, EVERYTHING
<strN00B> hmw so i dont wanna use Nautilus?
<nintendork32> makes life easier :D
<Xpistos> outbackwifi: Like this "mount -t smbfs -o username=shane,password="" //marsala/backup /home/shane/win" ?
<hmw> what do i have to deinstall, that my totem asks for downloading codecs again?
<outbackwifi> Xpistos: no
<tennerbaum> flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/75528/
<GodfatherofEire> Can anybody help me out seeing as how I now have too many search engines in firefox?
<outbackwifi> Xpistos: though you could add  that line to the end of /etc/rc.local
<GeminiK2> hmm, after log on all I get is a mouse and BG, not sure what I did, but creating new user did not fix the problem
<Flannel> tennerbaum: Could you translate that last line?  I can't think of what it might be.
<Xpistos> outbackwifi: I am not familiar with rc.local. What is it?
<tennerbaum> flannel: error in the bus package
<outbackwifi> Xpistos: fstab has a specific format that needs to be followed (man fstab will tell you)
<hmw> oh my GodfatherofEire - click the search box and then manage search engines
<tennerbaum> flannel error in bus pacakge
<Flannel> tennerbaum: And it just sits there at 0%?
<tennerbaum> flannel yes
<GodfatherofEire> hmw, I mean I have so many I cant do that
<outbackwifi> Xpistos: its somewhat similar to the autoexec.bat file that we had in the days of the DOS
<nintendork32> how do i make a hidden folder?
<GodfatherofEire> I didnt realize before well, I had one more than a management problem
<nintendork32> or directory
<tennerbaum> Flannel it's been like days... now I can't even add or remove programs
<Flannel> tennerbaum: Well, if it makes you feel better, that's the reason you can't.
<Xpistos> outbackwifi: Thanks I will check that out
<WrenchHead> nintendork32, mkdir .foldername
<outbackwifi> Xpistos: its a file that gets executed at the end of everything at boot time
<chris4585> nintendork32, you rename it with a . infront of it, example .example
<tennerbaum> Flannel my boyfriend's gonna be mad. But I've done nothing
<Flannel> tennerbaum: Well, we'll see if we can't fix it.  But that's the reason
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody have any ideas on how to fix the # of search engines I have, seeing as how now I cant even access the "Manage search engines" button?
<mee> is there a file shredder for ubuntu
<ubuntu> how do access the keyboard shortcuts?
<Flannel> mee: shred
<mee> flannel what methods does it use
<Flannel> mee: Erm, what?
<mee> like DoD?
<jebblue> ﻿ubuntu System | Prefs | Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<zerodevice> flannel, yes i just installed ubuntu server edition and along with the lamp settings during installation and also the desktop gui
<zerodevice> hmw, incomplete setup? signs....
<GodfatherofEire> mee: So you basically want to nuke the file and nothing else?
<mee> yes!
<outbackwifi> if the OP who asked about connecting to iPass is still around, heres a workaround -> http://www.whoi.edu/CIS/networking/remote_access/iPass/workaround.html
<mee> totally destroy it
<tennerbaum> Flannel I can't even open the synaptics package thing... well it opens but closes immediately
<Flannel> zerodevice: You used the server CD? or the DEsktop CD? or what?
<m^i^K^e> irc.xnet.fw.nu
<Flannel> mee: It overwrites it N times with various bytepatterns,
<Flannel> mee: http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/shred-invocation.html  and the man page for more info
<doc|home> hello, I have an xps m1330 and I'm trying to get ekiga working on it. Have plugged in a mic/headset but I'm getting no audio recording. Same result with arecord.
<Flannel> tennerbaum: Right, for the same reason.
<playya_> mee, you can set the number of iterations and the you just write random data, if you want 0s at the end
<doc|home> anyone got any suggestions?
<zerodevice> flannel, i used the server cd
<outbackwifi> !info secure-delete
<ubottu> secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (intrepid), package size 66 kB, installed size 172 kB
<GeminiK> anybody have ideas on how fix session that only loads mouse and BG? It's not user, tried creating a new one and I still get the same thing.
<mee> 0s arent enough
<outbackwifi> !info secure-delete > mee
<ubottu> secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (intrepid), package size 66 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Flannel> mee: No, shred doesn't just write zeros
<Flannel> outbackwifi: shred is already installed.
<outbackwifi> oops
<outbackwifi> sorry
<hmw> this totem doesnt even access the dvd
<Flannel> zerodevice: Alright, please do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install apache2
<Flannel> zerodevice: and pastebin the output
<TJ-42> will sbackup follow symlinks?  what happens if there is recursion?  e.g. /home/user/music links to /media/music and /media/music/user linked to /home/user ?
<hmw> is there a log file for totem?
<playya_> mee, before some random numbers from /dev/urandom
 * outbackwifi shred - overwrite a file to hide its contents, and optionally delete it
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out with my firefox problem?
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire: sure
<mee> whats that playya_ ?
<Flannel> tennerbaum: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs  I'd search there.  If you can't find something, report a new bug.  That'll be the best course of action
<Derath> Does anyone recall what directory to put the flash plugin into?
<GodfatherofEire> outbackwifi: I kind of added a few too many search engines and now I cant even get to the manage Search engines button, any ideas?
<whyameye> I'm getting some sort of strange aliasing on my monitor with 8.10. The orange of the background on the right side bleeds into the windows and vice versa. Ideas?
<zerodevice> flannel, it seems like its downloading and installing
<tennerbaum> Flannel I've been reading some posts... it seems somehow somebody has really messed the Spanish version
<tennerbaum> Flannel thanks a lot
<Flannel> tennerbaum: You might get more answers in #ubuntu-es then
<tennerbaum> Flannel nobody answers tehre
<andrew__> hi users
<tennerbaum> Flannel in other irc channel's they've come to the conclusion that it happens sometimes and nobody knows why
<tennerbaum> it's a serious bug - anyway
<Flannel> tennerbaum: I'd still file a bug report.
<andrew__> file a bug report
<zerodevice> flannel, here's teh output.  http://pastebin.com/m17c960c6
<nintendork32> is there a way to request a package to be put in the repositories?
<Flannel> nintendork32: see #ubuntu-motu
<andrew__> yes goto ubuntu
<Flannel> zerodevice: You didnt have apache installed previously
<GeminiK> well, guys I feel like I have to burn an ubuntu cd and install mys system again, any clues on how to fix my problem?
<andrew__> or in packemngr applie for package survey
<andrew__> i did
<andrew__> tracks what packages are the most popular
<doc|home> anyone?
<andrew__> just answered
<rebel_kid> how can i grant priority to one process over all overs?
<rebel_kid> others*
<nintendork32> Flannel: thanks i'm wanting to try to get mupen64 (a n64 emu) there. they have atleast two SNES and atleast one NES
<mib_eoczra> how do i know if built in tv card of my laptop is detected or not
<zerodevice> flannel, i thought when i install teh server edition then i choose LAMP in the options will auto setup everything in LAMP?
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire: try editing here -> jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.0.4/chrome/browser.jar!/content/browser/search/engineManager.xul
<zerodevice> flannel, if it doesnt install everything in LAMP then think i know what happen
<Flannel> zerodevice: It will.  Apparently you didn't select lamp.  Do this:  sudo tasksel, then choose LAMP
<varun> guys anyone know if it is possible to get those openSUSE like gnome start menu in ubuntu?
<andrew__> no idea
<hmw> how do i uninstall the codecs, i just installed in totem?
<andrew__> don't as u may nee dthem
<varun> or like the one in mint?
<rebel_kid> i cant seem to find the man page for starting processing in terminal with a certain priority
<andrew__> for other media players
<Flannel> rebel_kid: nice?
<Flannel> (and renice)
<andrew__> i tried mint its not that great
<hmw> rebel_kid it is "nice"
<rebel_kid> flannel, thank you :)
<rebel_kid> hmw, thanks
<zerodevice> flannel, ok i did wat u said, i showed a screen and i select LAMP but then nothing happen no output just back to normal input mode
<woody86> anyone know why Kubuntu won't save most of my settings? I have to add my clock to the panel everytime I restart, and some other window settings are off
<zerodevice> flannel, sorry i think i did not mark a * on it. thanks i know wat to do now
<Flannel> zerodevice: Alright. This page will walk you through (really easy) setting it up if its not already: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Flannel> woody86: Try #kubuntu
<strN00B> hmw, i set up my samba and make a netlogon directory with guest = no, read only = no, shares modes = yes     i can see the netlogon dir in my windows network but dont have permissions to write to
<andrew__> kubuntu u us ethat?
<andrew__> kde is low
<andrew__> *slow
<zerodevice> flannel, does the progress bar stays at 0% for along time?
<Flannel> zerodevice: I suppose it might.
<woody86> Flannel: I tried there, but am not getting an answer, so I figured I'd try here
<hmw> strN00B try guest ok = yes
<zerodevice> flannel, ok. thanks i will leave it for a while
<zerodevice> flannel, thanks. gtg
<GeminiK> lol I'm starting to think that there is something wrong with my irc program, can somebody say anything to me?
<WrenchHead> GeminiK, what
<hmw> strN00B wait sorry
<Xang> GeminiK: Anything.
<scientes> i recombiled my kernel and the console doesnt work with the differnt video modes, i compiled in the frambuffer drivers???
<hmw> strN00B from what OS are you trying to access?
<strN00B> hmw, vista
<andrew__> any one use wine?
<andrew__> cause having issues with itunes
<ironrose> is there a way to partition your hard drive in Linux without losing data?
<andrew__> is itunes even work well with wine
<GeminiK> cool it works *sigh, anyways, I can't load any session, just get mouse and Background, created new user but I still got the same thing. Any ideas?
<hmw> strN00B if your linux is not your internet gateway, try guest ok = yes
<andresj> Frogzoo: i know u answered me a long time ago, but how would i install it?
<Ohmu> I put PS1="\[$(tput setaf 1)\]\u@\h \W $ \[$(tput setaf 2)\]" into /etc/bash.bashrc  It has no effect.  Wrong file?
<Slylias> How do I find and empty the trash in gnome?
<strN00B> hmw, no its not.. i have a router. and guest ok = yes still didnt work
<WrenchHead> Ohmu, try ~/.bashrc
<playya_> mee, you can override you file n-time with random data
<Slylias> my drive is so full I can't do anything!
<WrenchHead> then source ~/.bashrc
<andrew__> free it up
<doc|home> hello, I have an xps m1330 and I'm trying to get ekiga working on it. Have plugged in a mic/headset but I'm getting no audio recording. Same result with arecord. anyone got any suggestions as to why?
<Slylias> yes, but I can't find the trash to empty it
<mee> ok thanks
<legend2440> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<hmw> strN00B which dir did you try to share?
<histo> Slylias, look in /home/slylias/.Trash
<Slylias> There we go, thank you!
<strN00B> hmw, an extra partition i set to /network on my linux machine
<hmw> strN00B check the file permissions on that dir
<hmw> aah i make progrss... my totem wants libdvdcss now
<hmw> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<strN00B> hmw, others is set to access files
<legend2440> doc|home: http://home.cfl.rr.com/infofiles/record.html
<strN00B> hmw, should i chmod?
<hmw> strN00B others should be allowed to write
<doc|home> legend2440: thanks, will try that
<cheezfood> I got a problem installing 8.10...can anyone help?
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi, says the thing doest exist
<GeminiK> I also got the problem were in the login if I click on options, the loggin just seems to restart, sometime many times before it just takes me back
<GodfatherofEire1> Wait, never mind, I missed a dir
<cheezfood> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'IterableUserDict'
<strN00B> hmw can i chmod 777 or is that a security risk?
<GeminiK> I tried purging and reinstalling gdm but that didn't work
<strN00B> hmw 766
<hmw> strN00B i dont know really. sounds like no good idea. i am sometimes lazy and set 0777 too.
<doc|home> legend2440: hmmm, seems to be a different card, but alsamixer -V all did have  capture which was turned to zero. Turned it up to 70 but it made no difference :/
<strN00B> hmw, well this is for LAN anyways so.. as long as the machines cannot on my LAN im safe :D
<hmw> did they remove libdvdcss2 from medibuntu?? apt-get says its not available... i added the sources
<hmw> strN00B dont forget about viruses and trojans. but for testing you could set it
<strN00B> hmw well since its just storage im setting it to 766
<GodfatherofEire1> ok, outbackwifi, Ihave no idea what I'd be looking for
<GeminiK> what is the package the main package for Xorg?
<LF|Irssi> is there a exclude command to exclude a directory from the sudo updatedb command? I dont want my external hdd being included which is /media/disk
<frybye> hi - on a eeePC 701 with intrepid, since a couple of days the login- image has been only in rather broken grey- tones and not at all the usual Ubuntu-login...any tips?
<strN00B> hwm ack! i set chmod 766 /network   and now my vista OS cannot open netlogon location :/
<strN00B> hmw, 777 is the only way =[
<Kar1na> php-es
<fde> strN00B: yeah... the odd amount means they can open the dir.... pretty important
<strN00B> fde so others need execute permissions too, just to open the dir =/
<fde> strN00B: yes... as its a directory...
<GeminiK> When I press ctrl-alt-bksp on the loging window it restarts, how can I stop it from restarting by itself so there is only the terminal?
<strN00B> fde can i just create a samba group and it group permissions to my netlogon dir
<frybye> - approaching above problem from different angle.. pse remind me someone of how too get the files checked.. eh like chkdisk or something???
<fde> GeminiK: you probably want /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fde> strN00B: directories always have to be executable to access... you should have everything in the directory at least readable though
<hmw> arr
<hmw> i am deleting this stupid ubuntu now
<fde> strN00B: can be 550 if you don't want them to be able to change anything, for instance
<TJ-42> If I want to find all of the symbolic links in my home directory, what command do I use?
<doc|home> anyone?
<strN00B> fde, but its my 'network storage' location so that would be pointless
<hmw> TJ-42 ls -l
<tritium> hmw: what troubles are you having?
<fde> strN00B: alright, then why are you complaining about it being writable and executable?
<GeminiK> fde: when I try to login the sessions never finishes loading, where can I find a log if you know on what it loaded last?
<TJ-42> hmw:  ls -l just gives me a listing of the contents of my current directory.  I want to find all of the sym links in the home directory and it's subdirectory
<fde> GeminiK: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<strN00B> fde, im not.. im trying to be secure about it =/  im new to linux and learning    dont hate me for asking questions
<hmw> tritiu different. i deleted the partition and installed 8.10, and some things wont do. currently i was trying to undo the codecs, i installed in totem. it now only crashes, when i try to play a dvd. previous 7.10 didnt make so much troubles
<fde> strN00B: I'm not... haha... just saying, all directories have to be executable to open them
<fde> strN00B: what exactly is your issue currently?
<Buhmanator> good afternoon everyone
<Chubbz> can anyone help me with a touchpad synaptic/touchpad issue?
<fde> strN00B: wrt permissions... the first bit means user, second is group, third is other... so if you set the last bit to 0, it will be pretty secure
<Chunky_Ks> Evening everyone. I've been using ATI drivers and installing them by hand since 8.8 or so. I use the instructions here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide . Up to now, it has been working fine, but since I tried to install 8.11, I can no longer get my drivers to work at all, and I alwys end up in 800x600. Can anyone suggest what might be at issue?
<hmw> hah
<strN00B> fde, just messing around with samba configure file.
<Chubbz> @chunky have you checked your xorg.conf?
<Chunky_Ks> yes
<Buhmanator> Chunky_Ks, ever used the 1-click ymp?
<Chunky_Ks> repeatedly.
<Chunky_Ks> ymp?
<fde> strN00B: basic maths for finding the number.... 4 = read 2 = write 1 = execute... add them together for the total value, each no more than once
<hmw> a reboot helped, tritium. after messing around and installing different stuff, now it plays the dvd. arr. i mistyped your name, if you want to read my previous response.
<Buhmanator> Yast Meta Package aka 1 click installer
<grendal_prime> i need to kill a user from the command line. ...grrr there was an app i use to use to do this..console app and i cant remember what its called
<strN00B> fde, yes i have my Unix book in front me
<fde> strN00B: great
<orudie> hi, can anyone recommend a reliable domain name registration service ?
<Buhmanator> http://en.opensuse.org/ATI
<GeminiK> ok in my session apperently the last line I get is leaving restore TV, then nothing *sigh, its been 4 hours with this, anybody have a clue?
<Chunky_Ks>  then nothing
<Chubbz> @orudie dyndns.org
<strN00B> fde, i chmod to 770 and my vista OS can no longer access the netlogon dir
<Chunky_Ks> mt
<tritium> hmw: ah, thanks.  I did miss it.  Glad it worked.
<fde> strN00B: there is no reason why it wouldn't
<Chubbz> can anyone help me with a touchpad synaptic issue?
<Buhmanator> Vista!?!
<Buhmanator> Who uses vista?
<fde> strN00B: its owned by the sambausers group (or whatever its called) ?
<strN00B> fde not sure.. i can look into it
<hmw> tritium: next issue would be to DISABLE that annoying clone mode. before i messed around, i got compiz with only one screen, then i accidently installed the suggested better drivers (fglrx) and now i cant get rid of the clone mode. radeon 9600
<darkdeeper> "skill -KILL -u didi"
<Buhmanator> if anything you should just go XP+DX10+VTP
<darkdeeper> didi is the username
<fde> strN00B: ls -l the directory you're trying to share
<fde> strN00B: give me an example line from that output
<Buhmanator> and then you've basically remade vista in about 10 seconds
<GeminiK> Buhmanator: my brother uses vista, hes using it right now in fact
<Chubbz> @buhmanator how do you install dx10?
<Chubbz> on xp?
<Buhmanator> I've done it myself
<fde> Chubbz: ##windows
<Buhmanator> though I had no shader model 4
<Chubbz> ic
<Buhmanator> so I couldn't exactly test it
<strN00B> fde since i chmod 770  my user cannot even open the dir ;x
<Chubbz> my bad fde.
<Chubbz> can anyone help me with a touchpad synaptic issue?
<Buhmanator> but on xp, dxdiag does indeed report dx10
<fde> strN00B: is user in the sambausers group?
<Buhmanator> but it involves stealing stuff from vista service pack 1
<fde> Buhmanator: please take that discussion to pm or ##windows
<Chubbz> can anyone help me with a rather complicated touchpad synaptic issue?
<fde> Buhmanator: you can take vista libs via wineconf > libraries tab
<GeminiK> what is the package for that loggin window?
<strN00B> fde drwx------ 2 root    root    16384 2008-11-21 20:23 lost+found
<strN00B> -rwxr--r-- 1 stephen stephen    38 2008-11-22 00:29 New Text Document.txt
<fde> GeminiK: you probably mean 'gdm'
<Buhmanator> fde wine? we were talking dx10 on windows xp
<fde> strN00B: thats why... sudo chgrp sambashare /path/to/file
<GeminiK> fde: I purged that thing and reinstalled it, for some reason when I click options it just restarts it
<Chubbz> can anyone help me with a rather complicated touchpad synaptic issue?
<Buhmanator> ahh
<Buhmanator> I see now they are doing it out of the DX10 sdk
<Buhmanator> which makes much more sense
<fde> strN00B: then useradd -G sambashare <username>
<Flannel> fde, strN00B: wait!
<fde> strN00B: (should be in there by default)
<frybye> re: if i want my system to run fsck on rebooting - before the partition is mounted .. how do i tell it to do this.. just giving the command in a console produces a warning that running e2fsck on a mounted system can case bad damage etc..??
<fde> Flannel: why?
<fde> Flannel: for samba to access a file, it needs to be owned by the sambashare group... what is the problem?
<Flannel> fde, strN00B: You don't want to use useradd with -G without -a.  You'll hose all of your non-primary groups (including sudoers).    adduser is probably a safer choice.  adduser user group
<alkero> frybye: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<Dabbu> can anyone help me to setup a apache http server ???
<GeminiK> fde: do you know the package for Xorg?
<fde> Flannel: hmm
<Buhmanator> haha
<frybye> alkero: thanks pal...
<Buhmanator> 2006 vaporware: "DirectX 9.L will be a DirectX 10 for Windows XP"
<fde> GeminiK: xorg
<alkero> frybye: google pal...
<Flannel> Buhmanator: Please take the windows discussions elsewhere, thanks.
<Buhmanator> you're welcome
<alkero> (:
<root______> am i here ?
<strN00B> fde Thank you!! I can now access with chmod 770
<GeminiK> fde: what is the package for the ati driver?
<strN00B> Flannel, i didnt need to adduser.. I was already there :) ty for the heads up
<alkero> Hello. I have Debian Etch system with standard out-of-box PAM auth and a Dovecot imapd on it. I need PAM to successfully authentify a user "user" if he logs in as "user" or as "user@somedomain" or as "user@whateverelse", with same password, UID and home directory. How can I?
<alkero> (done my googling homework already)
<fde> strN00B: you're welcome... can you please type 'groups' to make sure I didn't mess something up... just paste the output here, as it'll be one line
<hyde> I am running ubuntu 8, can I install puppy linux while I am running ubuntu 8?
<darkdeeper> what is puppy linux?
<darkdeeper> ha??
<nintendork32> hyde: may i pm you
<root______> alkero is there a reason you are asking debian questions in #ubuntu ?
<hyde> nintendork32: sure.
<strN00B> stephen adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<GeminiK> anybody know what the package for the ati driver is?
<strN00B> fde: stephen adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<hyde> darkdeeper: it is a small linux distr that would allow me to use GUI, my pc is really poor.
<alkero> root______: yes, unfortunatly. nobody answers on debian and general linux channels
<fde> strN00B: alright, that's fine
<GeminiK> oh when I use apt-get purge does that get rid of the config files?
<Charitwo> strN00B: stop repeating yourself
<strN00B> Charitwo: go bother someone who cares :D
<root______> alkero ok.    well good luck with it here.   that's a little deeper than this channel normally gets.
<strN00B> fde: know any good sites i can get more information on samba? and security issues associated?
<nintendork32> hyde read my PM
<nintendork32> on IRC that is
<orudie> i'm in the middle of registering a domain name, and its asking me for nameserver, not sure what they mean
<alkero> root______: after several hours googling, hope still dies last (:
<hyde> nintendork32: how can I read it? I am not familar with using irssi.
<nintendork32> hmm
<nintendork32> look arounf
<nintendork32> ill resend it
<mEck0> hi! I can list the shares of my HP laptop from my Mac, though can't connect/mount using smb://"ip-address" in Finder (file-manager). what could be the problem? seems that something isn't correctly configured in smb.conf?
<nintendork32> there i resent it
<fde> strN00B: not really tbh... just google smb.conf
<mEck0> I think something at least is missing on my gnu/linux machine
<strN00B> fde: thanks
<hyde> nintendork32: ok, trying to figure out how to read it ..
<nintendork32> hyde: let me install irssi and ill see
<nintendork32> i suggest xchat though
<nintendork32> sudo apt-get install xchat
<root______> alkero understood.     wish i could help with that. but i have never setup a mail server and am all but network illiterate anyway.
<hyde> nintendork32: I can't run X windows, I am using DELL latitude LS, 128M RAN
<hyde> no cdrom, no floppy
<ziroday> Hi, after browsing the web for around 30 minutes the computer completely freezes up. Any idea's?
<hyde> I am lucky to be able to install ubuntu previously on it.
<darkdeeper> hyde, on ur puppy linux or what?
<alkero> root______: i came to conclusion tha it can't be done with dovecot's resources, so it became a general PAM question
<strN00B> LOL
<root______> is it possable to setup an email server for one account, on a dynamic ip that would let me "send" emails  ?     i have no email at all as it stands now?
<strN00B> !helpersnack | fde
<ubottu> fde: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<fde> strN00B: haha... thank you
<hyde> darkdeeper: I am trying to install puppy linux on this thing so that I would be able to run X window
<nintendork87> ok hyde
<nintendork87> ill pm myself and see
<ari_stress> hi hi, wazzup? :)
<alkero> root______: it is possible, but the other mail servers will think u're a spammer, the use to have dynamic IP's in blacklists
<alkero> root______: use gmail of web hosting server as "smarthost" to relay your mails
<Chubbz> can anyone help me with a rather complicated touchpad synaptic issue?
<root______> alkero would i need an account on gmail for that ?
<nintendork32> hyde: type /query nintendork32
<alkero> root______: sure you do
<Chubbz> @hyde do you not have a graphical install of ubuntu up already?
<claudino62> hallo
<root______> but if i had an account on gmail then i wouldn't be trying to think of a way to send without it... ;/
<Chubbz> @Mecko do you have all your ports open 137-139 and 445
<darkdeeper> hyde, maybe ur puppy linux is just text base??
<alkero> root______: btw, they provably have a limit on how many mails you can send in a hour. so if you plan to do a mailing list broadcast, better use a web hosting. If you try to spam, they will ban you soon
<maser> buenas noches alguien sabe español?
<maser> buenas noches alguien sabe español?
<maser> buenas noches alguien sabe español?
<FloodBot1> maser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chubbz> !spanish maser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish maser
<Chubbz> lawl
<root______> alkero yeah spam is not the plan
<Flannel> root______: You know you can get one, right?  A gmail account
<darkdeeper> !sp | maser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<bimberi> !es | maser
<ubottu> maser: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<faryshta> maser, unete a la seccion en español
<maser> si español
<maser> como me uno
<root______> Flannel without confirmation address ?          but i really don't want one tho.
<faryshta> maser, escribe /join ubuntu-es
<Flannel> root______: Then that
<darkdeeper> !es | maser
<ubottu> maser: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alkero> root______: "smarthost" and "relay" are your keywords then.
<Dabbu> can i upgrade ubuntu 8.04 desktop to 8.04 server if i have 8.04 server cd
<Dabbu> ?
<root______> alkero ok.  thanks.   /me goes to read up
<maser> acabo de instalar ubuntu 8.10 y necesito ayuda con los messengers
<alkero> root______: welcome
<Chubbz> anyone know the apt-get commands to upgrade kernel?
<oOarthurOo> Chubbz: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> !english | maser
<ubottu> maser: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Chubbz> thnx
<faryshta> Dabbu, you can install the packages of the server from the cd of the server.
<root______> Chubbz you can also specify package version.
<faryshta> actually you can install the packages from internet without the cd.
<root______> Chubbz latest is default.
<doc|home> I have an xps m1330 and I'm trying to get ekiga working on it. Have plugged in a mic/headset but I'm getting no audio recording. Same result with arecord. anyone got any suggestions?
<oOarthurOo> Chubbz: That command will require 'sudo'
<root______> .* require super user rights
<GeminiK> I reinstalled xorg and gdm I still get the same problems :*(, do I really have to reinstall the damn thing and loose all my settings?!?!?!!
<Chubbz> @root im using .19 atm, want to upgrade to latest to see if it corrects a driver error
<root______> GeminiK what problem ?
<PanicByte> hey, has anybody been experiencing problems with Rhythmbox freezing since the 8.10 upgrade?
<faryshta> Chubbz, the current is 2.6.27-7.16 if you want the kernel 2.6.28 you will have to compile it yourself which I don't recommend.
<Jason_> doc|home, have you turned up the mic volume? The volume is independent of your speakers. right click the speaker at the top right of the screen and choose preferences.
<deselby9> hi all good people
<Chubbz> @GeminiK did you set your xorg.conf correctly?
<GeminiK> root______: *sigh I when I try to log on I only get mouse and BG, cant fix it and I don't know what I did wrong :(
<doc|home> Jason_: I don't have mic volume as an option there
<GeminiK> root______: did I get the name right?
<deselby9> I have problem with sound ... its just crippling nose .. it used to work even after I upgraded 8.10
<Chubbz> @faryshta any command to see which kernel im using atm? i'mnot actually sure its 2.6.19
<doc|home> Jason_: actually, I do, both are tied to each other and up to full volume
<root______> GeminiK login to a console and    sudo adduser blah      see if it's system wide or user specific
<deselby9> so I would ask how to troubleshoot
<p4_> ok i was being a little sook this morning, ibex isn't actually too bad
<GeminiK> root______: yes it is tried that
<root______> GeminiK but is which ?
<faryshta> Chubbz, what version of ubuntu you have?
<faryshta> and the command you want is "uname -r"
 * root______ should remember to ask only questions that can be answered with "yes or no"
<GeminiK> root______: ? I tried adduser, didn't work same mouse an BG prob, only loads that
<root______> GeminiK ok so when you try to graphically login to the new user account you get no desktop ?
<Jason_> doc|home, and mute is disabled (right click speaker icon, select "open volume control", ensure Mic is not muted
<GeminiK> root______: no desktop exept BG and mouse
<oOarthurOo> GeminiK: There is no need to reinstall. If you have gnome desktop for instance, just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, which will download any packages you have accidentally or intentionally removed from a default install and install them.
<doc|home> Jason_: it's not
<doc|home> :/
<root______> GeminiK ok.    and if you click the mouse   left  then right you don't see any menu or anything ?
<nillerz> What's the package that makes it so you can hear audio from 2 different sources at the same time?
<nillerz> like youtube and banshee? Anyone know?
<GeminiK> o0arthur0o: tried ubuntu-desktop, not sure I was messing with some packages
<doc|home> Jason_: what does "mic as output" do?
<iHope> just installed LAMP, but server can not serves .php file, it asks me to download. any solution in the apache.conf?
<cvd-pr> Hello
<root______> GeminiK ?
<oOarthurOo> GeminiK: Post your latest xorg.log to pastebin... you'll find it in /var/log
<GeminiK> root______: checking right now
<deselby9> is it so that pulseaudio does not work ?
<root______> GeminiK ok.
<deselby9> or what might be the reason I dont have sounds
<root______> oOarthurOo it may not be an xorg issue.
<nillerz> What's the package that makes it so you can hear audio from 2 different sources at the same time?
<iHope> i just did this: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<GeminiK> o0arthur0o: How would I do that from irssi?
<darkdeeper> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<root______> GeminiK with  "pastebinit"
<Jason_> doc|home, i would assume that would set the mic as the recording device
<darkdeeper> ohokey
<Chubbz> can anyone help me with a rather complicated touchpad synaptic issue?
<Jason_> doc|home, on my system i see several devices including two capture devices with independent mic settings
<root______> !info pastebinit > GeminiK
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Roasted> Anybody good with Emerald? I got a basic question.
<doc|home> Jason_: should the mic not be an input?
<GeminiK> root______: nothing on menus, pastebinit?
<root______> GeminiK     ^
<GeminiK> root______: ok have to install it hold on
<Jason_> doc|home, it should
<doc|home> so mic as output should be off?
<darkdeeper> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Jason_> doc|home, sorry, I don't have a similar system here to test. My gf has a XPS 1550 but not here.
<doc|home> Jason_: no worries, has she gotten the mic working on hers?
<doc|home> this is a plug in mic, not the built in one
<root______> GeminiK pastebinit is a python script that can paste files, or read stdin, and paste it to the ubuntu pastebin; and then gives you an url to give us.
<darkdeeper> how do i know my buildin mic not working
<morth_> Hello Room.
<Jason_> doc|home, not sure, she runs vista - but I can always run the live-cd and see if it works. As long as the drivers support your system and the mic setting is correct, it shouldn't matter if the mic is internal or external (I would think).
<GeminiK> root______: http://pastebin.com/f16435f89
<GeminiK> did that work?
 * root______ notes that with a little creative icr commanding one can pastebin from the irc client and have it post the url   but that's not really a good idea in here.
<faryshta> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<root______> GeminiK yes.  looking.
<GeminiK> root______: lol ok don't know many irc commands, and I'm on the text irc XD
<doc|home> Jason_: hmmm, ok, well, thanks anyway
<hmw> whats the name of the catalyst control center for ubuntu?
<faryshta> !videoconference
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videoconference
<Jason_> doc|home, sorry i couldn't be more useful
<hmw> i mean the packages name
<faryshta> !videochat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videochat
<Jason_> doc|home, did you have it working on a prior version of Ubuntu (or another linux distro)?
<faryshta> !videoconversation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jomacki> anyone know the version of ubuntu that is installed on asus eee pcs, or those tiny dell laptops? is there an easy way to change it so you have a desktop?
<p4_> eeebuntu
<tritium> !botabuse | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jomacki> sweet, i'll look that up
<root______> GeminiK yeah it doesn't look like an xorg error.     go back to the login screen  and login but slect the session there and see if it helps.
<GeminiK> root______: select session?
<GeminiK> root______: in options?
<root______> GeminiK there is a menu   yes
<p4_> jomacki, while installing eeebuntu is going to be nice, you should be able to just switch into advanced mode if all you want is a desktop
<faryshta> tritium, I am really trying to get help about video conferences.
<GeminiK> root______: lol that doesnt work, it restarts gdm
<faryshta> Don't be paranoid.
<root______> GeminiK ?
<jomacki> p4, you mean in advanced mode while installing?
<tritium> faryshta: I'm not paranoid.  You're spamming the channel, when you could be trying to find that info discretely in a /query with ubottu.
<GeminiK> root______: yea, when I click options I think gdp stops and restarts
<jomacki> was wondering if it's possible to do it while in the os
<GeminiK> root______: sometimes muiltiple times
<p4_> yes, you can jomacki. which version are you running now
<GeminiK> root______: tried reinstalling gdm from apt get by purging it, not sure if that gets rid of confs
<jomacki> brb, i'll check
<p4_> kk
<root______> GeminiK pastebin /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<scientes> why doesnt apt-cdrom work with isos?
<GeminiK> root______: ok jsut a sec
<tennerbaum> Flannel I got help from the dudes of debian irc
<jomacki> software version eee pc 1.6.1.2-a
<tennerbaum> Flannel I got help from the dudes of debian irc
<root______> scientes it can,  you'll need to define the loop mount in fstab though,   and specify the mountpoint on the apt-cdrom command
<scientes> its loop mounted in fstab
<scientes> and i did pecify in apt-cdrom the mount point
<GeminiK> root______: http://pastebin.com/f4bf83816
<GeminiK> root______:
<tennerbaum> Flannel the solution to synaptic package proble was simply deleting the files in /var/cache/apt/ with the exception of /var/cache/apt/archives
<GeminiK> root______: did that work?
<faryshta> tritium, show me, the only querys I know are the !infowant
<scientes> /home/data/distros/ubuntu-8.10-dvd-amd64.iso /media/distro iso9660 noauto,user,exec,utf8,loop 0 0
<root______> GeminiK looking.
<p4_> that sounds like the xandros version jomacki
<tritium> faryshta: just drop it, and investigate ubottu in private when you don't know if the factoid exists or not.
<jomacki> oh, thought it was ubuntu, default theme is that ubuntu brown
<p4_> oh whoops sorry ok nice
<faryshta> tritium, you realize that what you are saying is not helping right?
<tritium> faryshta: DROP IT!
<root______> GeminiK ok  that config is clean.  the options menu "should" not restart gdm.   i'm not sure what you have going on there.    btw as per the question you asked about having to lose settings if you reinstall you don't have too.  if your home is on another partition/disk just don't format it...  or if not then   "sudo tar -czf /backup_of_my_home.tgz /home"    and save the tarball backup some place until you finish reinstalling.
<faryshta> that is what I was doing, asking about video conferences.
<GeminiK> root______: not sure if it would help, but this is what I was doing last, I created a new user to test having home on an ntfs partition, when I logged in it gave me a dialoge that I forgot I just pressed ok, then I installed shiki-colors with the automatic program, tried to switch back to my main user an that was it
<Chubbz> take your flame wars elseware
<QuiescentWonder> can someone else tell me if this works for them? http://www.pinkfloyd.co.uk/theFinalCut/
<root______> GeminiK pastebin the output of    mount
<GeminiK> root______: huh?
<root______> GeminiK do this for me...       mount | pastebinit
<GeminiK> root______: k
<p4_> it says ubuntu when it boots?
<GeminiK> root______: http://pastebin.com/f25920eec
<p4_> *buntu
<p4_> etc
<root______> GeminiK one more please;    grep $USER /etc/passwd | pastebinit
<likano> hola
<GeminiK> root______: k jsut a sec
<likano> hola
<likano> hola
<zesta> greetings
<likano> hola
<oOarthurOo> GeminiK: There actually is a strange entry in there about not finding any core input devices.
<root______> !es > likano
<ubottu> likano, please see my private message
<Chubbz> !es | likano
<ubottu> likano: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oOarthurOo> GeminiK: Have you messed with xorg.conf?
<IAMDANIAM> Noob with sound issues. no sound in you tube??
<root______> oOarthurOo xorg is working
<nickh> Anyone know of a _decent_ plugin to read/write .mht (MIME HTML) files in Firefox?  The options on Google and SourceForge are somewhat lacking.
<zesta> I'm a pretty technical user, but am fairly new to Ubuntu
<zesta> got a couple issues that I am trying to nail down
<hmw> hallelujah! my radeon no longer clones pffff
<GeminiK> root______: http://pastebin.com/f87352a1
<zesta> 1. how do I get it to allow me to statically assign the network settings?
<root______> looking
<zesta> it keeps resetting to DHCP upon reboot
<zesta> (8.10 btw)
<GeminiK> o0arthur0o: don't think I have, I reinstalled xorg as a result of my fustration though
<alkero> zesta: what have you tried?
<GeminiK> o0arthur0o: not sure if that changes conf, i use purge in apt-get
<root______> GeminiK ok.  i don't know what you broke.    your statement about users in NTFS space had me thinking i had found it.  but that's not it.
<zesta> going to the network settings and selecting manual instead of dhcp
<zesta> filling out the right stuff
<nathanbw> Is there any known issue with 8.10 and the broadcom 4309 wireless card? lsci is here: http://pastebin.ca/1264159 'iwlist wlan0 scanning' reports the interface is down, and I don't know how to bring it up
<root______> GeminiK yes that changes the xorg.conf   and your xorg log indicates that the problem is not xorg
<zesta> I cant seem to find an actual config file like every other distro has
<GeminiK> root______: well its ok, im really tired, backing up home doesn't sound that bad
<alkero> zesta: do you save your settings after that?
<IAMDANIAM> Complete NOOB having sound issuse
<Mr_Fixit> hey guys.. after upgrading to 8.10 i realized alsamixer has next to no options or controls.. as a matter of fact it just has master control.. the problem I'm having is identifying the different audio ports on my laptop to configure skype properly...
<zesta> there is no 'save', just 'OK'
<J2000_ca> Does anyone know a reason why .config files wouldn't be loaded / how / when they are loaded? e.g. .ssh
<alkero> zesta: lemme check my setup
<GeminiK> root______: fortunately that shoudn't take long most of my data is on the ntfs drive should I correctly say
<zesta> a simple config file would do fine, I dont need the graphical crap
<zesta> I just cant find anything like that
<GeminiK> root______: ok backing up now
<alkero> zesta: shut down your network manager, and go edit /etc/network/interfaces then (:
<altnrgy> is there a way i can get i.ibex to remember open the windows that were open upon logging off?
<GeminiK> root______: were is it going to put the tarball by the way?
<root______> GeminiK  /
<Chubbz> @altnrgy hibernate
<p4_> later
<root______> GeminiK you'll need to move or copy it to your ntfs partition    for safe keeping
<GeminiK> root______: oh, im going have to move it, how would I check the mounts I have so I can choose, yea the ntfs :)
<altnrgy> that is one way, but i was thinking more if the os freezes in some way or another, and i have to do a complete shut down... is there a way it could remember then?
<zesta> how do you completely get rid of the network manager?
<zesta> and why does it suck so bad?
<Chubbz> @altnrgy not that i can think of now
<Chubbz> @zesta it sucking and you not knowing how to use it are two different things
<root______> GeminiK  sudo cp /backup* /media/Windows      or  sudo cp /backup* /media/Western     both are already mounted.
<alkero> zesta: apt-get remove --purge. you also may just diable "roamig mode" for wired connection, that should work
<alkero> disable
<zesta> Chubbz: can you tell me how to get it to stop resetting back to DHCP every reboot? :)
<Mr_Fixit> hey guys.. after upgrading to 8.10 i realized alsamixer has next to no options or controls.. as a matter of fact it just has master control.. the problem I'm having is identifying the different audio ports on my laptop to configure skype properly...
<bitmouse> anybody here a dual-boot master? I'm having a problem getting a dual boot set up with an older computer with a 1028 cylinder boundary limit
<ijustam> anyone had trouble with their titlebars since 8.10?
<root______> GeminiK the untaring would look something like    " cd / ;sudo tar -xzf /media/Western/backup* "
<GeminiK> root______: heh nice, I should learn how to read those logs and confs :)
<GeminiK> root______: k writing down
<doc|home> Jason_: sorry, was eating. Nope, new laptop, never used any other distro with it
<root______> GeminiK i didn't actually answer your Q and it would be better if you knew how.  so    command   mount    will show you what is mounted where
<bullgard4> bitmouse: "I'm having a problem getting a" is no exact description. Please state the error message that you obtained.
<alkero> zesta: works?
<root______> GeminiK so will    df -h
<nathanbw> Can anybody help me get the broadcom 4309 wireless card working in 8.10? Is ndiswrapper required?
<Ratchet--> hello
<QuiescentWonder> is there some way i can see how big each folder on my hdd is?
<J2000_ca> I'm auto mounting my home directory with libpam-mount, all the files show up fine but it's not loading the config files (firefox, ssh, wine, etc.). Anyone have any idea how to debug? I'm not even sure how configs normally get loaded.
<root______> speaking of mounts    i have a question for who ever can answer.    why does /proc/mounts say that /sys is mounted when /sys doesn't exist ???
<Ratchet--> I am roaming for help getting a decent dock for ubuntu.
<root______> anyone ?
<QuiescentWonder> i mean, have a list of every folder and be able to sort by size
<ziroday> QuiescentWonder: every single folder?
<ziroday> Ratchet--: take a look at avant-window-navigator
<alkero> QuiescentWonder: man du, du -csh /path/to/folder
<ziroday> QuiescentWonder: in a command line or gui?
<bitmouse> the problem is multitude, but I think it stems from my confusion of how to setup the partitions properly, and the correct way to carry out the various installs, basically my bios is old enough that it can't read beyond the first 512mbs, so I have to put my boot partition there, but i am wondering if XP also has to have it's boot files within that space as well.
<Ratchet--> ziroday:  I am very new to Ubuntu. Life isn't as simple as that. Where is this at?
<QuiescentWonder> in a gui, preferably. i'm just trying to figure out where all the crap is so i can clean it up
<QuiescentWonder> i'm not very organized
<bitmouse> I could put XP in the  begining but I would prefer to have a separate boot partition
<ziroday> Ratchet--: sure, you can install the package from the repos
<ziroday> QuiescentWonder: Look at the program in Applications > Accesories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<Ratchet--> ziroday: I don't understand. I am looking for instructions on getting Kxdocker, as the instructions are unclear.
<QuiescentWonder> ah, thanks. i didn't know about that
<ziroday> Ratchet--: so you want kxdocker as a dock or avant-window-navigator (awn) as a dock?
<Ratchet--> ziroday: KxDocker.
<altnrgy> ok.... i dual boot... and i want to be able to switch between ibex and vista and have ibex remember which programs were running at the time i logged off, and then have them reopen in their previous configuration when i log back in... does anyone know how to do this?????
<ziroday> Ratchet--: are you using kde?
<GeminiK> root______: well seems like i'm set, I guess breaking my system was bound to happen, I had it running for a really long time, did the online upgrade from 8.04 :)
<Ratchet--> ziroday: Grub Ubuntu.
<Ratchet--> ziroday: Not sure what KDE is, and whether or not I got it.
<morth_> Anyone got Ventrilo to work on Ubuntu?
<zesta> Hmm
<GeminiK> root______: anyways I really appreciate you profesionalism, It's just aswome that you helped :)
<zesta> I'd really like to get this to work the "official" way since we are looking to deply ubuntu on many more machines
<ziroday> Ratchet--: okay, I'll take that as Ubuntu (Gnome) instead of Kubuntu (KDE)
<Ratchet--> ziroday:  Yes, Gnome.
<ziroday> Ratchet--: which guide are you following currently?
<Ratchet--> ziroday:  Well, there's none on the website, which is why I got confused. I can download the source from the website, but I am unable to compile due to lack of help.
<GeminiK> root______: and GN, he what hassle lol
<Frogzoo> zesta: /etc/network/interfaces
<Frogzoo> zesta: config a static ip, no need to dick around with nm
<alkero> zesta: /etc/network/interfaces is debian-way, network-manager is fancy way
<zesta> Frogzoo: what will nm do if I do that, though?
<ziroday> Ratchet--: okay, kxdocker doesn't appear to be in the repositories, futhermore its designed with KDE in mind, not Gnome. I strongly you recommend you use avant-window-navigator instead
<Frogzoo> zesta: it will mind its own business, but you can still use it to configure wireless as needed
<zesta> it would be nice if the graphical tool that is documented and recommended worked properly for people that are less technical
<Ratchet--> ziroday: Hmkay. I'll try that. How I get it?
<ziroday> Ratchet--: you know how to install applications on ubunut?
<Ratchet--> ziroday: a) Add/Remove programs list. b) sudo apt-get install <package>
<Tim183> can I get some help please? I'm having trouble with my wifi connection. I can see all the available connections in networkmanager, but i can't connect. (the networks I have tried were all open networks)
<Ratchet--> ziroday: all I know.
<zesta> second question... How do I get X to save the current settings and hard set them, so that if my machine reboots while the monitor is off, it doesnt screw everything up
<ziroday> Ratchet--: okay thats fine, the package name is avant-window-navigator. So you can install it with sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<Ratchet--> ziroday:  okay, let me try.
<Ratchet--> ziroday: thanks for your time and help. it worked. <3
<morth_> Is there a way to get Ventrilo Working? on Ubuntu?
<Greencoat1983> Doeas anyone know of a channel I can get help with songbird? and before you say it there is no songbird channel
<ziroday> Ratchet--: great! Have fun
<bitmouse> anybody know how to properly setup your partitions on a dual boot for an older system with a 1028 cylinder limit for the bios? basically you can only install boot files within the first 512mb of harddrive space for the bios to be able to read them.
<Mr_Fixit> does anyone know how to test your mic?? perhaps from a terminal or a gui app?
<ziroday> Greencoat1983: the channel is #songbird on irc.mozilla.org, you really shouldn't ask here for directions to other channels ")
<alkero> bitmouse: make /dev/hda1 be your /boot, the rest as usual
<ziroday> Mr_Fixit: you can use the Sound Recorder program
<root______> does anyone know why i would be getting this error message from df >>> /bin/df: `/sys': No such file or directory
<alkero> root______: /sys appera in /etc/mtab but not really mounted?
<ogre> root______,  Its not recommended to use irc with super user privs
<root______> alkero /etc/mtab is a link to /proc/mounts
<hmw> bitmouse: to make it more clear: only the /boot partition must be < 1024 cyls
<ziroday> root______: what command are you executing?
<root______> ogre  yeah i know.
<root______> ziroday df
<umberto> ciao
<Mr_Fixit> ok ziroday that worked.. my problem is that my laptop is using an onboard mic when i want it to use the headphone/mic.. anyways to switch this?? alsamixer is not of much use..
<ziroday> Mr_Fixit: no clue about that, sorry
<root______> Mr_Fixit you might be able in the mixer settings to select which input device it uses
<GeminiK2> root______: Hey if you there I have thank you for you help, amazing stuff that you can do
<root______> geminik  welcome.
<Mr_Fixit> root______, you are talking about alsamixer?? it seems when i upgraded... it lost all options except for master volume control
<alkero> root______: not in my system... maybe that's why you get the error?
<RITN> how do i show file extentions in gnome?
<root______> Mr_Fixit yes i was speaking of alsamixer
<GeminiK2> root______: have now for me to sleep off the horror :), GN and thanks again
<root______> alkero i get the error because the system thinks that /sys (non-existant dir)   is mounted...
<Tim183> can I get some help please? I'm having trouble with my wifi connection. I can see all the available connections in networkmanager, but i can't connect. (the networks I have tried were all open networks). ubuntu 8.10 intrepid, atheros ar5007eg madwifi modules.
<Mr_Fixit> yea root______ i dunno why.. but i don't have any thing in alsamixer... kinda redundant for a mixer when it only controls your master volume...
<RITN> heh
<root______> Mr_Fixit yeah...   perhaps you use pulseaudio ?
<RITN> root you should not be logged in as root
<PaveH> Could anyone give me a hand with an irserver issue, longer error report at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989825
<umberto> n=bob@ip70-178-117-123.ks.ks.cox.net
<root______> RITN why not ?
<root______> RITN root is a good name
<Mr_Fixit> Tim183, i noticed that with open networks... for some reason 8.10 prefers to connect to secure networks
<Tim183> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75550/
<Tim183> Mr_Fixit: ah right
<root______> RITN it's kinda generic don't you think  :)))
<Tim183> there is another ubuntu box here connected to the same network
<bitmouse> alright thanks for the advice I am going to try it again, for some reason windows throws all my partitions into a logical partition while Installing which I think is causing problems, cause I am having trouble booting into windows
<Great_Gatsby> can someone help me with a sound problem
<bitmouse> I hope it doesn't do that this time, windows is not very considerate of partition schemes, I've noticed
<alkero> bitmouse: heh. don't let windows to partition you harddrive while installing, it always make a mess
<Great_Gatsby> afte ra while on firefox something hijacks my sound device and i cant use it anymore
<Great_Gatsby> and all i get is is an error saying "unable to open slave"
<Kalidarn> okay well ive installed my nvidia drivers and... i'm not a complete newb to linux i've been able to set up archlinux and gentoo. I'm finding though with ubuntu and kubuntu the screen seems to say its running at 50-60Hz. I know it supports 85, as i've achieved that in (arch & gentoo where i manually wrote my xorg config) oh and in windows.
<Great_Gatsby> and i hate having to restart just to get my sound working again
<Kalidarn> direct rendering and all that works like a charm though
<mikematic> hi all, the command "test -x lksjdfklja" returns nothing. the file lksjdfklja does not exist. Shouldn't my test command return me an error instead ?
<Kalidarn> i really was looking for a clean solution without me having to write my own xorg config
<Kalidarn> nvidia-settings also says it supports 85.
<Kalidarn> and sets that modeline
<alkero> mikematic tst does not print any outpu, it is used becouse of it's exit status
<iHope> gedit used to be ok. but today it just stucked when i use it for a 300kb .txt copy and paste job
<iHope> what happens to gedit ? i just intalled 8.04
<Great_Gatsby> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave | can someone please tell me how to fix this
<mikematic> alkero, so it would give the correct answer when used in if statement and loop conditions ?
<Great_Gatsby> i dont see anything in ps  that looks like its using alsa
<iHope> can you suggest any other better text editor, i do not know howto use vim, no vim please
<alkero> mikearr: that is test's porpouse, the program must serve it's porpouse
<root______> Great_Gatsby you wont see anything in ps
<mikematic> tnx alkero
<Great_Gatsby> what do i do root______
<Great_Gatsby> this has been a problem for a while
<alkero> mikematic: (:
<Great_Gatsby> its pretty much the only reason i have to reboot
<mikematic> alkero :)
<tritium> iHope: have you tried nano?
<bitmouse> alkero: how do I stop it from partitioning my hard drive?
<iHope> tritium: i still could not understand why my gedit broken today :( not tried nano yet
<iHope> only for a 300kb .txt file, it is frozen
<root______> Great_Gatsby aplay -l     maybe
<ubuntu> salut
<ubuntu> salut les mecs
<umberto> ciao
<umberto> come ca?
<tritium> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<root______> Great_Gatsby or cat /proc/asound/cards
<iHope> tritium: need a restart. see if it is happier..
<root______> Great_Gatsby either should show you enough to see that you are or arent using alsa
<alkero> bitmouse: when i have a fancy partitioning setup and have to install windows, i first boot to knoppix, make the partition, set the type to "f" and mark it as active. so when i boot windows install  CD it is recgnized as C: and the installr just have to format it
<Great_Gatsby> card0/ cards
<Great_Gatsby> johnny@netlink:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<Great_Gatsby>  0 [I82801DBICH4   ]: ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<Great_Gatsby>                       Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with STAC9750,51 at irq 7
<Great_Gatsby>  root______ ?
<FloodBot1> Great_Gatsby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Great_Gatsby> what do i do now?
<root______> oh my.
<alkero> bitmouse: but, that's offtopic already
<faryshta> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<faryshta> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.94.dfsg.1~rc1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 224 kB, installed size 424 kB
<root______> !intelhda > Great_Gatsby
<ubottu> Great_Gatsby, please see my private message
<root______> Great_Gatsby that "might" help.   idk.
<bitmouse> alkero: even if I partition it with linux first, it seems to grab all the partitions anyways, perhaps leaving the space that I want as unformated, and the using gparted to move the windows partition a bit from the begining so I can pop a boot partition in there, my windows installation is seeming to demand being at the begining of the harddisk, is that off topic?
<UserC> is there a way to add the "application" menu to the awn main menu  applet?
<UserC> is there a way to add the "application" menu to the awn main menu applet?
<fenerli7> i can't do simple things on linux anymore such as drag and drop and use Start+key combinations, wtf?
<root______> bitmouse if you are using a vesta restore cd   it has an option to only use "part of the disk"
<wartalker1> how to list the clients connect to the AP in wireless lan?
<bitmouse> I am using a windows xp cd
<alkero> bitmouse: heh, yes, it's not windows channel. but as a friedenly whisper, i can tell you that partitioning form linux first always works for me
<bitmouse> with sp2 already on it
<Tim183> can I get some help please? I'm having trouble with my wifi connection. I can see all the available connections in networkmanager, but i can't connect. (the networks I have tried were all open networks) - PM me if anyone can help, thanks
<root______> bitmouse i have never used xp   and only vesta for one day...
<root______> bitmouse but there is a ##windows channel here on freenode
<UserC> is there a way to add the "application" menu to the awn main menu applet?
<alkero> bitmouse: err. teh correct partition type is "7"
<bustaplz> how would I use rsync with the dry run and recursive option?
<n8tuser> Tim183-> if you do  sudo  iwlist  wlan0 scan  you can see these AP?
<bustaplz> rsync -nr  or rsync -n -r
<Senri> join /server irc.jesusrocksonirc.net
<KEER> ？？
<KEER> IS THERE ANYONE？
<fenerli7> Tim183: the network manager is a bit screwy with finalising wireless connections, I sometimes get into a closer range and then move back away
<nintendork32> Keer, hi
<Frogzoo> yes, there is a one
<bustaplz> THERE IS A LOT
<nintendork32> yeah
<bustaplz> lol
<root______> KEER 1300 clients connected and you ask a question like that....
<nintendork32> probably most populated channel on freenode
<bustaplz> that guy is on the ball
<Frogzoo> perhaps
<nintendork32> maybe even all of irc
<nintendork32> nah i doubt that
<Frogzoo> 1300 max for all irc? I hope not
<bustaplz> okay, someone tell me how to work command options because I'm apparently too silly to figure it out
 * nintendork32 is torrenting Xubuntu
<Frogzoo> bustaplz: comman -option1 -optionb   etc.
<bustaplz> okay
<root______> Frogzoo i think he meant most on one channel on all of....
<bustaplz> i thought so =D
<nintendork32> yeah thats what i meant ;)
<nintendork32> ive seen 1500 here before
<Frogzoo> root______: so did I
<bayonet> hi
<Frogzoo> this room has 2000 prior to a new release
<Great_Gatsby> which is more useful if you wanted to get into exploits php or perl/
<UserC> is there a way to add the "application" menu to the awn main menu applet?
<Frogzoo> Great_Gatsby: c?
<Tim183> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75553/
<root______> Great_Gatsby perl
<Great_Gatsby> web exploits Frogzoo
<bustaplz> by default, rsync will not delete files in the destination, right?
<root______> oh web...
<tritium> Great_Gatsby: don't ask that here, please.
<Great_Gatsby> why?
<Frogzoo> tritium: it's a legit question surely?
<tritium> Frogzoo: no, we don't support people in pursuing exploits.  That's highly inappropriate and offtopic.
<root______> Great_Gatsby because you didn't specify that it was for security testing your own network...
<Frogzoo> tritium: are you a mod?
<zzznn>   
<root______> Frogzoo magic funny hat   beware
<n8tuser> Tim183-> you seem to only detect one AP ?
<Tim183> yes, here at home there is only one
<tritium> Frogzoo: that's irrelevant.  Carry on.
<Tim183> n8tuser: occasionally i can see the neighbours
<n8tuser> Tim183-> so what is the issue now?
<Tim183> n8tuser: I simply cannot connect!
<UserC> is there a way to add the "application" menu to the awn main menu applet?
<wartalker1> how to list the clients connected to the AP on the wireless lan?
<n8tuser> Tim183-> this is your AP right and its not encrypted?
<Tim183> I am using networkmanager 0.7.0
<nintendork32> Great_Gatsby:C++
<nintendork32> can connect to internet ;)
<Tim183> n8tuser: it's alright, there are currently 2 other computers connected, one an old ubuntu box and the other xp
<n8tuser> Tim183-> 2 connected to the AP wirelessly now?
<n8tuser> Tim183-> am getting confused when you said its alright
<deadcat> what does it mean when i get dropped into (initramfs) during the live cd boot?
<Tim183> n8tuser:  yes, two other computers are conencted to the AP now
<hmw> when i move a slider in the volume control, often the link between the two channels (L/R) is released and the other thumb jumps to zero volume. I usually never want this, can I somehow "hardlock" the link or must i move the slider really that exactly to prevent this?
<root______> brace expansion is as cool as snow cones in febuary
<nicolah> I'm looking for some advice to buy a new video card with one gig of ram
<Tim183> n8tuser: I am connected via ethernet currently
<anobfuscator>  I'm having a really weird mounting issue. I have 2 spare drives in my system (identical drives). I mount both of them in the identical way. One is writeable; the other is not. both are ext2... any ideas?
<xaqubz> hi
<n8tuser> Tim183-> so am confused as to what you said you can not connect wirelessly... which host? perhaps you can elaborate on how many host you want connected wirelessly ?
<hmw> to reproduce it: take one slider, move it up/down and "accidently" move horizontally
<alkero> anobfuscator: hope, the mount point is not identical, huh?
<root______> anobfuscator chown /mount/point
<anobfuscator> alkero: no.. ;-)
<root______> anobfuscator else you can chmod /mount/point
<anobfuscator> root: ah, doh, thanks
<root______> anobfuscator welcome
<Tim183> n8tuser:  sorry for the confusuion..... there is one AP, there is currently 2 computers connected wirelessly (1 xp and one ubuntu). I am currently connected to the same AP via ethernet
<root______> anobfuscator only other thing to even check is   mount | grep mount/point     to see that it's not  "ro"
<timob> hi, booting in to single user mode from grub why can i not do mount -o remount -o ro / ?
<timob> it gives me / busy
<Tim183> n8tuser: i am using ubuntu 8.10, i am unable to connect to the AP wirelessly
<root______> timob mount -no remount,ro /
<Tim183> n8tuser: i can see the wireless network on networkmanager, but connection fails
<n8tuser> Tim183-> which ubuntu version is able to connect via wifi?
<Tim183> 8.10
<fenerli7> lol
<timob> root______: same error again
<fenerli7> Tim183: does getting closer to the access point (probably a router) help?
<n8tuser> Tim183-> man you are confusing as heck, one 8.10 can connect and another 8.10 cannot?
<root______> timob losetup
<anobfuscator> root: nope, it works now, thanks.
<ahtmly2k> sum1 told me that mac osx is unix based... but wouldnt that mean its possible to run its software on ubuntu? (sorry if my question is stupid, but i'm newbie)
<Tim183> fenerli7: i am sitting about 4 metres from it
<root______> anobfuscator welcome.
<gigel2006> How can I save profile pictures with higher resolution with pidgin ?
<n8tuser> Tim183-> its easier for me to follow you if you have a hostname ..to avoid confusion okay?
<Tim183> n8tuser: yes that is correct
<Frogzoo> ahtmly2k: a lot of open source software will compile on osx
<anobfuscator> ahtmly2k: Short answer: no. ;-)
<fenerli7> n8tuser: no, he misunderstood the question
<root______> ahtmly2k basicly mmm no.
<UserC> is there a way to add the "application" menu to the awn main menu applet?
<n8tuser> fenerli7-> yeah, its hard to follow what he is saying
<[[MauritZ]]> hi @ll
<ahtmly2k> bummer, i would really love to have adobe cs4 to be able to run on ubuntu
<Tim183> n8tuser: sorry, bit of a newb
<timob> root______: i need to mount / read only to make an image of the partition
<fenerli7> ahtmly2k: why cs4 as opposed to cs3 or do you just want adobe products?
<fenerli7> ahtmly2k: e.g. do you know about crossover?
<fenerli7> or even wine?
<root______> timob and losetup   didn't help?
<djg> @list
<n8tuser> Tim183-> okay give a name to the host that can connect, which os and version?  which one cannot connect and which os version?
<MHz128> help! gedit is taking an unusually long time to load. its slow and crashes frequently, any ideas?
<ahtmly2k> well yeah i mean adobe products, but since i'm using cs4 on vista, it would be nice if i didnt hafta dual boot
<n8tuser> MHz128-> learn vim or nano  text editors
<ahtmly2k> crossover?
<Tim183> n8tuser: host? ummmmmmmmmmmm
<alkero> MHz128: check memory, use memtest. check hard disk, use badclocks
<fenerli7> ahtmly2k: ok. yes, wine and crossover can be used as a compatibility layer to use windows programs
<n8tuser> Tim183-> host == a computer
<Tim183> lets say ryan ubuntu 8.10 <--- can connect
<fenerli7> ahtmly2k: wine usually works (http://wine.appdb.org) and crossover sometimes makes things run better, particularly with MS Office
<fenerli7> any help on my problem? I can't drag and drop (I can see items being dragged but the drop doesn't work (tried files, toolbar buttons, text, ...). Happened all of a sudden at boot up or some time after (worked fine for months up to this point)
<fenerli7> and had to happen when I wanted to reorganise a lot of files :p
<Tim183> n8tuser: Tim (me) ubuntu 8.10 <--- cannot connect
<bustaplz> any cha cha guides in here!?
<ahtmly2k> so crossover's an app? cause wine cant handle heavy apps... i tried installing cs3 a while back
<n8tuser> Tim183-> ryan and tim  same kind of hardware and nic cards?
<Tim183> n8tuser: no
<fenerli7> ahtmly2k: yes, cs3 doesn't work through wine, cs2 does
<Cpudan80> Is open office 3 available for Intrepid yet?
<root______> fenerli7 check the log and see what packages changed between working and non-working
<ahtmly2k> i heard vm's the only answer for heavy-duty apps
<nintendork32> when updating it automaticly goes to 8.10 from 8.04.1 correct?
<fenerli7> Cpudan80: through PPA repositories only afaik
<Tim183> n8tuser: ryan uses netgear card (desktop)
<root______> fenerli7 /var/log/dpkg.log in particular
<nicolah> does anyone here use 9800gt nvidia chip on intrepid ? thanks
<n8tuser> Tim183-> and tim hw and nic?
<Cpudan80> fenerli7: Any idea when it'll be fully pushed to the repos?
<ahtmly2k> but i dont know how to use it properly, configurations n stuff
<fenerli7>  root______: no updates since tuesday, i've booted at least twice between last package update and now
<Tim183> n8tuser: Tim is a laptop with the atheros ar5007eg with madwifi modules
<Frogzoo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<UserC> i'll put it differently..
<fenerli7> Cpudan80: can't remember, it was mentioned on  www.ubuntugeek.com though
<root______> fenerli7 o.O
<Frogzoo> ahtmly2k: check appdb.winehq.com for wine compatible progs
<nintendork32> i know this is noobish but, when updating it automaticly goes to 8.10 from 8.04.1 correct?
<fenerli7> root______: what?
<UserC> how to i get the main menu applet in awn to look like this: http://bp1.blogger.com/_2rbhsHEyVVg/R70EGEQi3bI/AAAAAAAAAIg/vrzv8SruLk0/s1600-h/main_menu_applet.png
<n8tuser> Tim183-> i think the atheros chips are having issues in 8.10, google for them.. here is one version
<Flannel> nintendork32: You can update from 8.04 to 8.10, yes.  But that's different than regular updates on 8.04
<Tim183> n8tuser: yes i know all about that
<fenerli7> nintendork32: no, 8.10 is the upgraded version
<nintendork32> Flannel: should i update?
<nintendork32> i heard its not that good
<Tim183> n8tuser: so i bought a usb wireless dongle today, it gives em the same result
<fenerli7> nicolah: I use an 8 series nvidia on ubuntu intrepid, but you will have better response on #nvidia
<LSD|Ninja> This is uWhy does the "OK" button grey out in NetworkManager when I select "static"?
<n8tuser> Tim183-> if you knew all abou that, then why ask the same question over again?
<nintendork32> well how do i do a full update?
<Flannel> nintendork32: Is there anything in 8.10 that strikes your fancy?  8.04 is LTS, so if you'd prefer a longer upgrade cycle, 8.04 will let you stick with it for a few years, then upgrade straight to 10.04
<Cpudan80> nintendork32: It depends on what you need -- 8.04 is ...
<Cpudan80> And I see that Flannel beat me to the rest
<Cpudan80> Flannel++
<fenerli7> nintendork32: what have you got now? 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<QuiescentWonder> i updated, didn't have any problems
<LSD|Ninja> 8.04 is something that starts with an 's', ends with a 't' and is high in the middle
<Flannel> LSD|Ninja: Not helpful.
<Tim183> n8tuser: because i believe the problem lies in networkmanager or something as theproblem comes both when i try to use the atheros chip or a usb dongle to connect
<fde> LSD|Ninja: stablet?
<nintendork32> fenerli7: how do i update
<Flannel> !upgrade | nintendork32
<ubottu> nintendork32: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nintendork32> depends idk   what i have
<fde> LSD|Ninja: wait, never mind
<Flannel> nintendork32: `lsb_release -a` will tell you
<fenerli7> nintendork32: do you want to update or upgrade?
<Cpudan80> Tim183: Is the AP using WPA2?
<Cpudan80> Tim183: enterprise level WPA2
<nicolah> thanks fenerli7
<n8tuser> Tim183-> im going to ignore you, you are like trolling, you knew of atheros issues yet you insist
<fde> LSD|Ninja: for a server, 8.04 is the best option... and if you don't plan on upgrading every 6 months, stick to it... but many things about the latest version are better, yes
<fde> (best option as far as Ubuntu goes*)
<Tim183> n8tuser: sorry i didnt mean to offend
<Tim183> Cpudan80: it is an open network
<Cpudan80> hmm
<Cpudan80> there goes my theory
<nintendork32> hmm
<nintendork32> should i keep long term support?
<Tim183> n8tuser: but even if I try to use the USB wireless dongle the result is the same, so I dont think it is an atheros issue
<n8tuser> Tim183-> why not remove network manager, and perhaps use wicd or just old plain command line to connect
<Flannel> nintendork32: What reason would you be upgrading for?
<nintendork32> Flannel: what are the upgrades and benifites
<Tim183> n8tuser: i will give wicd a try i tried it once a few months ago, but havent tried wicd with the usb dongle
<Flannel> nintendork32: You should stick with 8.04 ;)
<fenerli7> Flannel: wtf, why?
<fenerli7> sorry, disregard the "wtf"
<root______> i personally like having more than one linux system i can boot incase (which hardly ever happens anymore) i break it.
<n8tuser> Tim183-> few months ago, 8.10 was a beta..or even perhaps an alpha..
<Tim183> n8tuser: that was in hardy
<nintendork32> Flannel, really? what is in the new one?
<nintendork32> should i always stick with LTS?
<fenerli7> nintendork32: I recommend upgrading, nice updated file manager and network manager, and lots of other small but nice things
<nintendork32> fenerli7, cant i just update gnome?
<fenerli7> why only gnome?
<n8tuser> nintendork32-> dont do an upgrade if you dont need to, lest you like having issues..just hang around and see the complaints people have due to upgrade
<nintendork32> uhm, the new ubuntu is buggy
<UserC> how to i get the main menu applet in awn to look like this: http://bp1.blogger.com/_2rbhsHEyVVg/R70EGEQi3bI/AAAAAAAAAIg/vrzv8SruLk0/s1600-h/main_menu_applet.png
<MHz128> How do I prevent ndiswrapper from loading during bootup?
<fenerli7> you only want to stay with LTS if you rely on your system to be very stable, e.g. for servers
<fenerli7> nintendork32: google "what's new in ubuntu 8.10"
<n8tuser> MHz128-> blacklist it
<MHz128> n8tuser, ive tried that, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist....... its still loading
<root______> fenerli7 or if you are new to linux and need some time to explore before you have to face a console...
<fenerli7> root______: umm... why would you need to face a console any more than before?
<n8tuser> MHz128-> doesnt ndiswrapper have an unload command? i think it unloads it permanently...its been so long since ive used it
<root______> fenerli7 you tell me why so many people come in here saying things like.   "just upgraded and now x wont start"
<nitin> hi to all
<hmw> why is my IDE drive not /dev/hdXX ?
<hmw> i boot from sda1
<nitin> Do anybody tell me how to configure ror on ubuntu
<fenerli7> root______: never heard of that, sorry
<MHz128> n8tuser, ill look it up thanks! what card you using?
<fenerli7> root______: is the new kernel screwing with systems?
<bn43> sda is more identified with sata drives as far as I know
<n8tuser> MHz128-> not the infamous broadcom 43xx
<MHz128> n8tuser, does it work with WPA?
<hmw> bn43 my boot disk is sata, but my storage and my dvd are IDE
<fenerli7> bn43: yes, my IDE drives are hda#, SATA are sda#
<n8tuser> MHz128-> i dont know, i dont use WPA2
<hmw> ls /dev/hda --> file does not exist
<MHz128> n8tuser, WEP?
<fenerli7>  MHz128: WPA1 works, WPA2 didn't work long ago (1 year?) but may be working now
<bn43> then that makes sense :-)
<rexus> hi guys, if apt-get install <pkg-name>  ends up installing all the dependencies, how can I apt-get remove <pkg-name>  so it will remove the dependencies as well?
<Flannel> nintendork32: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810overview
<n8tuser> hmw-> look into /etc/udev/rules.d/    search the udev rules there
<root______> bn43 sd? is scsi device nodes   and that is used for ide drives if scsi emulation is enabled, or for sata in some cases and for usb disk devices in almost all cases.
<MHz128> fenerli7, cool
<n8tuser> MHz128-> yes
<PaveH> I just managed to get the device node /dev/ttyUSB0 appear for my irtrans by removing brltty. It's not working properly though. Is there some background processes for brltty that might disturb the IR device also?
<nintendork32> im updating
<hmw> n8tuser thx
<nintendork32> has stuff i love
<nintendork32> !updating
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updating
<nintendork32> !updates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates
<Flannel> !upgrade | nintendork32
<bn43> root______: ok - I don't understand the reasons fully - thanks for explaining
<ubottu> nintendork32: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> nintendork32: Bigger version numbers doesn't mean better.  Just keep that in mind
<bitmouse> hey is making a partition bootable, the same as toggling it active?
<nintendork32> i know
<bn43> root______: do you u know why there needs to be emulation?
<nintendork32> found plenty of useful stuff
<root______> bn43 used to help live CD's find the cd/dvd drive and hard disks
<root______> !support > UserC
<ubottu> UserC, please see my private message
<Frogzoo> bitmouse: linux doesn't care about bootable marked partitions
<DoruHush> rexus:apt-get autoremove
<sloopy> drives are labeled sda now because of a change in the drivers... there isnt scsi emulation, sdX used to mean scsi device, now you can thing it means storage device
<root______> bitmouse linux doesn't care if you have a partition
<nintendork32> damn
<nintendork32> this will make my xubuntu torrent even slower
<root______> Frogzoo too   ^
<rexus> DoruHush: apt-get autoremove <pkg-name> ??
<DoruHush> no, just apt-get autoremove
<DoruHush> rexus: as root
<root______> sloopy are you saying that the kernel no longer supports hd? devices ?
<rexus> yes of course DoruHush, I'll be using sudo
<DoruHush> rexus: man apt-get (for more info)
<rexus> I read it already, I just missed that part..
<rexus> thanks DoruHush
<sloopy> no, i am saying the driver has been rewritten so all storage devices are accessed as sdX
<root______> sloopy that's scsi emulation    even if it's not default
<hmw> hmm... i dont find useful stuff on the web: my dvd playback is slightly below good (a hickup every 2 seconds) - P4 3GHz Radeon9600 Compiz
<Tim183> n8tuser:  tried it with wicd
<Tim183> n8tuser: no differenec
<root______> sloopy all i'm saying is a rose by any other name...
<n8tuser> Tim183-> now try the command line
<sloopy> root______, read again... storage device drivers were rewriten...
<Tim183> i will need some help with that if possible
<root______> sloopy link ?
<sloopy> no, there is no emulation...
<hmw> should a P4 3GHz Radeon9600 with Compiz at 1280x1024 play DVDs perfectly fluidly?
<root______> sloopy no  link ?
<sloopy> google if you need proof...
<codename> My sound suddenly stopped working, any ideas? I rebooted as well.
 * root______ wasn't expecting proof...    just information.    
<root______> pfft
<Tim183> n8tuser: can i get some help with that
<n8tuser> Tim183-> with what?
<hmw> codeane: did you check volume settings? might have gone to zero
<sloopy> ahh it happened sometime early in the 2.6 kernel... i dont rem when, but its been a while
<noisewaterphd> codename:plugin your speakers?
<codename> LoL
<codename> Yeah they're plugged in.
<codename> Nice one though.
<Tim183> n8tuser: command line connection
<Tim183> n8tuser: I might have found a howto, see how i go
<hmw> codeane noisewaterphd skype sometimes does strange things to my sound settings
<pologtijaune> hi
<noisewaterphd> have you done anything recently you can think of that could have triggered it?
<n8tuser> Tim183->okay, commands are like  iwconfig,  dhclient, ifdown, ifup
<noisewaterphd> new installs, updates etc
<codename> It wasnt skype
<root______> Tim183 ifup eth0     or   iwconfig blah blah blah     kind of thing ?
<codename> I booted Nexius up
<codename> and it didnt owrk
<codename> after that
<Tim183> root______: could you step me through it?
<LinuxTryer> Hi everyone - Anyone able to help on "auth-client-config"?
<pologtijaune> is it possible to increase the totem icon size ?
<root______> Tim183 i'm not the one for that.   network is my weak suit
<Tim183> root______: ok
<hmw> LinuxTryer - here? on the support channel??
<Greencoat1982> Does anyone know how I can add gnome-look.org as a repo so that my appearance manager can just installl them direct form the site
<Greencoat1982> are gnomeArt.org etc.
<hmw_> darn epic irc
<hmw_> what happens to my epic, when i accidently press ^Z ? it lets me move my cursor and i cant get back to normal mode
<dublpaws> hmw_: are you popped back into a terminal?
<hmw_> LinuxTryer sorry for the sarcasm... couldnt resist... and i cant help you, again sry.
<hmw_> dublpaws no, i can move the cursor freely in any direction
<LinuxTryer> HMW_: :) I was making sure I was in the right place.
<LinuxTryer> HMW_: So, i'm trying to setup open ldap but when I go with " auth-client-config -a -p open_ldap
<LinuxTryer> I get an error
<hmw_> LinuxTryer you might find this useful: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html (no offense meant)
<student> Hi
<LinuxTryer> hmw_: right, brb
<root______> hmw_   ctrl+z   puts processes in the background.     type   fg
<[a1]_> dzup
<hmw_> aah
<macjason0> so i have used linux .. Slackware ,redhat , susie , and they are nice .. i also come from a mac / windows background .. i just did a demo of ubuntu and it rocks
<macjason0> :P
<hmw_> cool thanks root______ i need to press ^Z a second time, then i can enter commands, like fg
<macjason0> so now i think i will just go by a laptop $700 dollars with nice specs and slap ubuntu on it
<hmw_> root______ and this is a useful thing anyways... very cool
<root______> hmw_  it's as old as bash
<root______> :)
<multiverse> Hi, I just read up on Ubuntu's Landscape, and I was wondering if an Open Source solution similiar in nature exists.  Obviously I can install Nagios and/or Zabbix onto a server.  But I am more curious if a an end to end provisioning exists, one that would allow me to manage Ubuntu AND Fedora for example.
<hmw_> root______ sad, that i am not as old as it, too *g*
<root______> :)
<hmw_> root______ presuming, that it is older than 35 yrs
<macjason0> ha anyone used k9 for ubuntu ?
<student> what is k9 ?
<macjason0> dvd program i think
<LinuxTryer> hmw_: I'm trying to follow : http://www.howtoforge.com/openldap-samba-domain-controller-ubuntu7.10-p3 but getting an error at the end of step 9
<timob> oops my bad i had a /swapfile for swap...
<macjason0> student what do they have for backing up movies on ubuntu ? "legal" movies
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<Tim183> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75562/ <--- manual connect failed
<[dzup]> macjason0: blockbuster??
<root______> timob glad you found it.   and sorry i didn't think of that,   i just don't use swap or i might have thought of it.
<student> macjason0: Brasero
<ahtmly2k> help; i just downloaded a file "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.82-pkg2.run" but i can't run it... how do run this kind of ext?
<DoruHush>  macjason0: it's a good one
<fenerli7> macjason0: xdvdshrink and k9copy for dvd9->dvd5
<hmw_> LinuxTryer what is the problem?
<DoruHush> macjason0: k9
<pologtijaune> where can i found the totem irc channel ?
<hmw_> LinuxTryer better: what error
<fenerli7> pologtijaune: is there one?
<ahtmly2k> help; i just downloaded a file "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.82-pkg2.run" but i can't run it... how do run this kind of ext?
<fenerli7> pologtijaune: what's the question?
<LinuxTryer> hmw_:
<LinuxTryer> auth-client-config: error: option -p: invalid choice: 'open_ldap' (choose from 'ldap_example', 'lac_ldap', 'kerberos_example', 'cracklib')
<cpk1> hmmm I just upgraded pretty much everything but my hard drives and now if I set my display to a reasonable size it starts to flicker alot any ideas?
<pologtijaune> fenerli7, I don't know :s
<root______> ahtmly2k you don't run an ext  you execute an executable file.    chmod 755 file.name     then   ./file.name      "inturpret file.name"
<tta> ahtmly2k, use "sudo sh ./file.run
<fenerli7> ahtmly2k: in a terminal, "sh NVIDIA..."
<fenerli7> yeh, sudo helps too ;)
<root______> tta might want to make that bash  it could fail as 'sh'
<n8tuser> Tim183->  sudo  ifdown ath0;  sudo  ifup  ath0;   if this does not get you an ip address, you can retry  using    sudo  dhclient ath0
<fenerli7> pologtijaune just ask the question here
<Plecebo> Anyone know a reason why when I empty the trash not all of it empties?
<hmw_> LinuxTryer the file exists? the path correct? no type? access permissions?
<tta> root______, yeap. might fail...
<hmw_> LinuxTryer sorry, i dont know the software
<ahtmly2k> will try
<fenerli7> Plecebo: you may not have permission to delete some files? doubt that though
<pologtijaune> fenerli7, i want to know if it is possible to increase the icon size in fullscreen mode
<n8tuser> Tim183-> verify route is okay   if you have  a gateway with command   route -n      am off now..laters
<fenerli7> pologtijaune: sorry, what icons are you referring to?
<Tim183> root______:
<Plecebo> fenerli7: I thought that too, su'd to root and tried it... same thing :(
<root______> Tim183 ?
<Tim183> tim@tim:~$ ~~~~sudo  ifdown ath0;  sudo  ifup  ath0;
<Tim183> bash: ~~~~sudo: command not found
<Tim183> Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0.
<pologtijaune> fenerli7, the "next" and "previous" icon
<LinuxTryer> hmw_: No worries, it's the problem of following instructions and discovering a problem :)
<macjason0> fenerli7 ... do i still have to do apt-get or all this other stuff from my slackware days .. does linux have an easier way to find libraries etc .. ?
<hmw_> LinuxTryer so you solved it?
<root______> Tim183 heh   ~~~~~  is sometimes caused in a console by rolling the volume adjuster on laptops....  :)
<Frogzoo> Tim183: lol @ sudo not found
<fenerli7> macjason0: just install the main package (through apt-get or synaptic), the package manager gets your libraries and dependencies for you
<root______> Frogzoo it's   ~~~~~sudo
<Tim183> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75563/
<macjason0> fenerli7 does it have a gui now or what ?
<root______> Frogzoo the tilds are why
<fenerli7> macjason0: yes, synaptic
<Frogzoo> root______: oh, I thought it was emphasis
<fenerli7> pologtijaune: no, not that i am aware of, you would have more luck finding a way to increase icon size for all of gnome or whatever DE you are using
<Frogzoo> like root______
<LinuxTryer> hmw_: Ha, nope. But I'll get my google on and explore the world of "auth-client-config", it could be a syntax change or something. It seems to say I can choose from a list of options - but not the one I want. So I'll see what others have said.
<root______> Frogzoo no.  i have seen that many times  seeing that i use a lappy in console mode a lot
<fenerli7> macjason0: synaptic does it for you
<Frogzoo> root______: ah
<ahtmly2k> how do i exit x?
<Tim183> tim@tim:~$ sudo  ifdown ath0;  sudo  ifup  ath0;
<Tim183> ifdown: interface ath0 not configured
<Tim183> Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0.
<ahtmly2k> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<ahtmly2k>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<ahtmly2k>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<ahtmly2k>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot1> ahtmly2k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macjason0> yea i see the screenshots fenerli7 .. wow linux has come a long way
<hmw_> LinuxTryer i wish you luck *g* you surely didnt forget to copy the file from /etc to /etc/ldap?
<fenerli7> macjason0: indeed
<pologtijaune> fenerli7, no i only want to increase those icon size, like a skin or something like that
<macjason0> fenerli7 are you running ubuntu ?
<root______> ahtmly2k sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<fenerli7> ahtmly2k: Ctrl-Alt-F1, login, then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", write that down somewhere
<macjason0> fenerli7 .. you probably are but what kind of specs you got on your computer ?
<Tim183> ath0 not configured???
<fenerli7> macjason0: no, arch linux
<pologtijaune> fenerli7, is it possible to do that with a ressource file or something else
<fenerli7>  macjason0: but used ubuntu for a fair while so i know a fair bit about it
<macjason0> how good is linux and wifi now days ? do you still have to do the whole if en0 up and stuff still or is it all gui now ?
<hmw_> should a P4/Radeon9600/Compiz play DVDs perfectly fluid?
<macjason0> fenerli7 you get that ?
<fenerli7> pologtijaune: no idea, although System > Prefs > Appearance had something about small/large icons, but "large" is normal
<fenerli7> hmw_: yes
<root______> hmw_ running compiz   maybe not.
<fenerli7> macjason0: laptop with core 2 duo, 2 gb ram, 8600m gt gfx
<macjason0> nice
<macjason0> thats easy
<macjason0> :P
<hmw_> root______ fenerli7 i'll check without compiz... google was no help so far
<pologtijaune> fenerli7, thank you, i'll try with that, or i'll have to ask the developpers ... or worst recompile totem :s
<macjason0> fenerli7 arch linux .. what the heck is that ? never heard of it
<Tim183> so, I can't even connect manually it seems, what is going on????????????
<hmw_> uhm - can i prevent the compiz settings to get reset when i deactivate the comp.manager?
<hmw_> eg. by making a file read only
<macjason0> as long as you don't have to compile it like that one linux disto im happy
<macjason0> i forgot the name
<root______> hmw_ the busier things are the on the screen the harder to keep fluidity in the dvd playback  and the crap needed to get past drm/copy_protection/encription on the dvd disks eat many resources
<fenerli7> macjason0: yes, it's not very popular, probably because installing it is a bit hard. once you do though, it is a very nice and simple distro, hardly ever have to deal with any problems, the OS doesn't get in your way, you don't have to wait months for updates, configuration is simpler (/etc/rc.cnonf is great), AUR is a god send, among other benefits
<raven> how the heck do i mount a bin/cue on linux
<hmw_> root______ fenerli7 without compiz it's fine.
<macjason0> nice
<root______> hmw_ i kinda expected it would be
<fenerli7> hmw_: what driver for the graphics card?
<Tim183> does anyone have any other ideas for me?
<hmw_> i am looking for a convenient way to switch between ( fenerli7 fglrx ) compiz active/inactive, but it resets some stuff like number of desktops etc. (this is wanted by the makers) - how could i more comfortably switch without always to re-enter the settings?
<fenerli7> raven: use poweriso's linux version to convert it to iso or use cdemu (cdemu is hard to set up on ubuntu though if they are still yet to make a package for it)
<fenerli7> hmw_: fusion-icon
<kiru> hello
<fenerli7> hmw_: install the package fusion-icon and add it as a startup app, you will get a tray icon where you can easily change compiz and its settings
<fenerli7> hmw_: but your problem is  a sign of a greater problem
<fenerli7> kiru: hi
<kiru> I have updated to 8.10 and I have trouble with my proftpd: gadmin-proftpd doesnt want to start anymore having this error message: child-process "su-to-root" could not be executed (no such file or directory)
<hmw_> fenerli7 i had BIG trouble getting a 3 monitor (radeon must be screen 0 and 1, vodoo banshee can only be monitor 2)
<hmw_> fenerli7 and the machine is quite as fast/slow as my 800MHz one
 * root______ thinks the big problem is called "eye candy"
<hmw_> fenerli7 its also not very stable in ubuntu (i suspect gnome to be instable, not the sys itself)
<fenerli7> root______: lol, compiz caused problems for me until 169.xx drivers, and I didn't get a smooth UI until 177.xx
<fenerli7> root______: that and the fact that I needed some loose bindings feature toggled or something
<Tim183> are there any other network manager type programs apart from wicd?. I can't even connect manually though so I dont even know if that will help
<root______> see
<root______> i mean   si
<fenerli7> Tim183: manual text file configuration? there was also one other one besides nm and wicd but it wasn't any better
<kiru> hm
<Tim183> fenerli7: ah ok, yes I tried to connect via command line (terminal) http://paste.ubuntu.com/75562/
<fenerli7> Tim183: lol, i had that exact thing 1 year and a bit ago, the only solution I had found was static DHCP
<fenerli7> Tim183: it fixed up with something in hardy or gutsy though
<Tim183> fenerli7: how does that work?
<fenerli7> Tim183: just specify your local address as 192.168.0.x and maybe do the same on your router
<Tim183> fenerli7: i could go back to hardy if needed
<fenerli7> change 192.168.0. to whatever you are using
<fenerli7> Tim183: it worked in hardy but not intrepid?
<Tim183> fenerli7: sorry, im a bit of a newbie, could you help me with that?
<pilgrim_> hello
<HxC_> how to install canon pixma ip1880 on ubuntu???
<fenerli7> Tim183: sorry, it's been a long time since i done any of that and can't remember, and don't really have the time to look it up
<Tim183> fenerli7: it worked in hardy about 5 months ago, then i did an upgrade in hardy and ive had this issue since
<Tim183> i thought intrepid would fix everything
<Frogzoo> HxC_: sys -> admin -> printing -> add printer
<pilgrim_> i plan to remove my ubuntu install on a dual boot machine,my ubuntu install is on a separate hd..how can i remove grub on the mbr?
<hmw_> fenerli7 if you provide me a method to make this icon not only change between composite/normal, but also switching xorg.confs (i cant have triple nor dualhead with compiz), i will worship you for 17.3 hours.
<root______> pilgrim_ install a windows mbr
<root______> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Muiske> Hi... can anyone help me with a DVD-burning problem? I want to burn an AVI to DVD, but the problem is that the AVI has no subtitles (Finnish spoken... I don't understand Finnish very well). How can I burn the DVD with the English subtitles that I downloaded?
<HxC_> i have to do that but error when printing the file
<pologtijaune> fenerli7, i've download totem source code, but the icon are not in, so i think the icon come from another place, but where ?
<pilgrim_> so ill just remove the hd with ubuntu on it?
<zetheroo> hi there
<nintendork32> is it quicker installing the updates then it is downloading them?
<Pupeno> hello.
<Tim183> nintendork32: depends on the speed of your connection
<Tim183> nintendork32: but i'd suggest yes
<nintendork32> tim183: DSL
<nintendork32> no dialup
<Pupeno> I have a laptop with a dead cd drive and an external USB cd drive, but I can't get it to boot it from there, how can I install Ubuntu?
<nintendork32> probably around an hour and a half to download the 8.10
<HxC_> helloo!!!!!
<HxC_> hahaha
<hmw_> Pupeno probably only by upgrading your BIOS
<HxC_> i got the prob..
<jbu311> Pupeno, use unetbootin (sp) to put an image of ubuntu onto a flash drive and boot from that
<hmw_> Pupeno or, if youre lucky, by using a PCMCIA controller
<Pupeno> hmw_: I don't think I can do that.
<KatieKitty> Pupeno: if u dun wan to use unetboot, take out the hard disk, install ubuntu somewhere else, then put back in to the laptop
<Pupeno> jbu311: how is a flash drive different than a USB CD drive?
<jbu311> Pupeno, I don't know how to begin answering that
<KatieKitty> jbu311: usually if the bios can't read from usb cd-rom, it will not read from usb thumbdrive as well
<KatieKitty> jbu311: i have a damn laptop like this too......
<hmw_> Pupeno the last method i could think of, is to put the installs of ubuntu to the harddrive, either by booting to windows or by taking out the hard drive and plugging it it to your desktop pc (adapters arent expensive). but i couldnt tell you how to do this exactly
<acp_> hi
<fenerli7> pologtijaune: icons would be gnome (totem is part of gnome-extra afaik)
<PRIVATE_PARTY_EX> ce_cute
<acp_> is it safe to use Limewire under ubuntu? or can you suggest a easy to use p2p apps
<jbu311> Pupeno, do you have the ability to boot from a usb device?
<skeeel> hello
<root______> !limewire > acp_
<ubottu> acp_, please see my private message
<Pupeno> hmw_: I don't have windows there, I have Ubuntu. I'd like to re-install because it's a mess, instead of upgrade. But even if I upgrade, if something goes wrong and I can't install, I'd be left with an expensive brick.
<fenerli7> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<root______> !frostwire > acp_
<ubottu> acp_, please see my private message
<Pupeno> jbu311: well, I'd say no, because I can't boot from the USB CD drive.
<fenerli7> acp_: use frostwire
<skeeel> is there a tips to avoid that my mouse switch screens so easily on dual screens , kinda adding a edge resistance ?
<TeraX> hello
<acp_> ok thanks
<KatieKitty> Pupeno: i suggest u to borrow a laptop from ur fren, take out ur hard disk and put into ur frens laptop, then install it. after install ubuntu, then put it back to ur laptop....
<hmw_> Pupeno looks like you need to repair the cd drive then
<fenerli7> acp_: frostwire is basically limewire for linux, but it's much easier to install
<hmw_> KatieKitty what about the different hardware?
<hmw_> KatieKitty would ubuntu adapt to the other notebook, after it has been installed in another?
<KatieKitty> hmw_: let ubuntu redetect it
<fenerli7> acp_: if you're into p2p and torrenting, you may also want to know utorrent and azureus run well on linux, or you can use my favourite, deluge
<hmw_> KatieKitty is there a certain method to do this, or just boot?
<KatieKitty> hmw_: i've tried this b4, u only need to reconfigure the xserver
<TeraX> deluge is great
<acp_> fenerli7, thanks Il look in to ur suggestions.
<KatieKitty> hmw_: the rest of the drivers will be auto detect...
<hmw_> KatieKitty good to know, thx. hope Pupeno has some friend willing to let him use the notebook *g*
<root______> hmw_ question is valid specially if the disk addressing changes.   grub can be the first issue.
<KatieKitty> hmw_: yeah, hope Pupeno have fren will borrow him a laptop for this....
<hmw_> root______ that could be circumvented with the grub menu by changin boot params, or am i wrong?
<root______> hmw_   it can be "worked through"  at boot time, yes.   second issue could be network hardware.  third could be xorg
<bitmouse> anybody know why no matter what I do windows tries to use my whole hard disk when I try to install a dual boot?
<root______> well i have been to the  gmail sign up page  and it doesn't look like i can do so from console     or at least not easily.   so i'm gonna forget gmail for now.
<ajuonline> i am logged in via LiveSessioon in 8.10
<ajuonline> it gives some errors while trying to install
<hmw_> bitmouse you should be able to create a smaller partition with windows. maybe you have the home edition?
<ajuonline> is there a way I can install over the internet?
<hmw_> bitmouse you could use partition magic to resize after win installed
<root______> !install > ajuonline
<ubottu> ajuonline, please see my private message
<hmw_> !install > hmw_
<ubottu> hmw_, please see my private message
<oOarthurOo> TeraX: Deluge may cause excessive fragmentation on ext3 drives, transmission is perhaps better in this regard.
<kiru> what is a good value for glxgears?
<kiru> i have 10113 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2020.821 FPS
<hmw_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bitmouse> i think that is my only hop
<bitmouse> hope
<hmw_> !cloning > hmw_
<ubottu> hmw_, please see my private message
<root______> kiru heh i get   Error: couldn't open display (null)
<TeraX> oOarthurOo:thanks for the info
<nintendork32> what exactly are the differences between ubuntu and xubuntu
<nintendork32> ?
<kiru> root______, this is not good
<ziroday> nintendork32: there are many, the main one being that xubuntu uses xfce
<root______> nintendork32 desktop and default apps
<root______> kiru why not ?
<nintendork32> can they do mainly the same thing?
<ibrahim> I have a problem with brasero burning tool - where is the support for that application? Thanks
<nintendork32> i might install xubuntu
<nintendork32> dual boot to try it out
<ajuonline> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<root______> nintendork32 you can add it,    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<thefawk> you only need to install xcfe, not the whole distro nintendork
<root______> nintendork32 you can add kde too,    sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nintendork32> root_____: it installs ubuntu and gets rid of it or...
<nintendork32> xubuntu*
<nintendork32> what exactly does it do?
<root______> nintendork32 no.  it adds the other desktop and default apps
<nintendork32> and how do you swith in between?
<fenerli7>  ibrahim: ask here
<thefawk> nintendork, you just install xcfe (diff. desktop) when you log in, you choose what desktop enviroment you want to use
<nintendork32> switch*
<nintendork32> ahh
<nintendork32> you can uninstall to correct?
<nintendork32> too*
<thefawk> yes of course
<root______> at login time  you select the session you want.   i have... i think 9 installed.
<fenerli7> ibrahim: or on ubuntuforums.org - i don't think it has its own support channels
<nintendork32> 9?
<nintendork32> window managers?
<root______> nintendork32 yes nine
<thefawk> is just a desktop, not the whole OS
<nintendork32> wow
<root______> thefawk correct the os is   ubuntu/linux
<nintendork32> ill do that in fifteen minutes
<thefawk> root xcfe = just a desktop like gnome or kde
<waterloo> Is there a way to get the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers to work on 8.10?
<waterloo> Or do i to go back to 7.10
<nintendork32> what about X?
<nintendork32> and puppy?
<srx2002> I can't seem to get unbuntu to play dvds I have tried mplayer, totem, and VLC....am I missing something here?
<ibrahim> thanks fenerli7, ok, I am trying to burn a video cd project with brasero, I can add the video files - but when I click burn , the burn button is grayed and I cannot click it. can you please test and confirm if you face same problem
<fenerli7> srx2002: yes
<nintendork32> root______: what about puppy and X?
<itachi> hello, can you help me?
<srx2002> fener: what am I missing?
<fenerli7> srx2002: you need something, i forgot what though, the packages nonfree-codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras i think
<root______> i named them the other day.   kde gnome xfce4 fluxbox blackbox icewm windowmaker e16 twm fvwm jwm....  maybe i have more than nine....
<hmw_> itachi: no, i am watching a movie right now.
<waterloo>  Is there a way to get the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers to work on 8.10? I read they're not compatible
<BlueBear> what..the..fuck
<KatieKitty> root______: u have lxde installed?
<itachi> i have a problem with my intrepid
<root______> nintendork32 puppy and x  ?     puppy linux distrobution ?
<fenerli7> ibrahim: i experienced that once with a dual layer dvd on the previous version of ubuntu
<root______> KatieKitty errr let me check.
<Flannel> BlueBear: please watch your language
<root______> KatieKitty nope
<nintendork32> root_____: well puppy uses x so can it use X?
<KatieKitty> root______: lol, looks like ur hard disk is huge, lol
<fenerli7> ibrahim: what are you burning to? also, can you burn a normal data CD/DVD?
<itachi> BlueBear: please watch your languange
<root______> KatieKitty that's all within 7g
<BlueBear> A Debian package that automatically connects you to a specific IRC server and signs you into the #ubuntu IRC channel?  Oh my god, how fucking retarded.  It's like we took a step back to 1978.
<waterloo> Attempt #3, lol:  Is there a way to get the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers to work on 8.10? I read they're not compatible.
<ibrahim> fenerli7 , I have inserted a blank cd also look 0 bytes free on that media. it is not possible because nautilus can burn it
<KatieKitty> root______: i wouldn't spend so much space for desktop environments, lol
<srx2002> well...I made the switch from Mandriva and winblowsXP.....and to find out I cant get dvds to play in ubuntu kinda sucks
<ibrahim> fenerli7 , yes I can burn normal data CD. I think the bugs in video cd project section
<srx2002> I'd really like to fix this problem...as I like ubuntu
<root______> KatieKitty heh.  i use the console almost exclusively  ;/
<Flannel> !dvd | srx2002
<ubottu> srx2002: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fenerli7> ibrahim: eh.. odd, what version of brasero?
<ibrahim> fenerli7, latest 0.8.2
<fenerli7> srx2002: yes, ubuntu hide the non-free(dom) stuff that is usually needed :(
<waterloo> Attempt #4:  Is there a way to get the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers to work on 8.10? I read they're not compatible
<root______> KatieKitty haven't started any gui sense last boot  acording to log file
<thefawk> srx you need to change totoem-gstreamer to totem-xine
<KatieKitty> root______: so u using lynx all the time?
<root______> elinks
<gonzoism> anyone know the best driver for iwl3945 ?
<fenerli7> ibrahim: odd, the burn button is grayed out for me too, but after adding a video file, it is enabled
<gonzoism> ipwraw is nice, but i was wondering if anyone had tried any others
<itachi> my nvidia
<root______> KatieKitty i kinda cheet though.  i can view pictures in the console   although i don't do that very often,  and i can and do watch vidios in the console too
<fenerli7> waterloo: no, at least not in the conventional way, not 100% on this though
<KatieKitty> :)
<root______> so why use a gui (xorg)  ?
<waterloo> fenerli7, thx for replying...any unconventional way then?
<ibrahim> fenerli7 , which video format you added the project , I was tried flv ,avi,ogv , all of them was grayed out and I cannot burn the project
<KatieKitty> root______: coz i use firefox a lot, :)
<root______> waterloo you could install a kernel version that the legacy will work with maybe
<gonzoism> root, do you use screen ?  the program screen ?
<Jordan_U> join #gnewsense
<root______> gonzoism i have.  but i don't unless i will be needing to detach something.
<fenerli7> ibrahim: mpg, but i doubt that matters unfortunately
<waterloo> root______, any additional steps required after installing the kernel?
<fenerli7> waterloo: not that i know of, i gave up when facing your problem :p
<gonzoism> root, what other apps you use in the console ?  i got a list of them if you want them....
<ibrahim> fenerli7, ok I will test in a few minutes
<waterloo> fenerli7, gave up as in downgraded to 7.10?
<gonzoism> root, a list of my favorites
<root______> waterloo i haven't been there. so can't say for sure.    i would test it but my legacy nv card is not even supported, other than the generic 'nv' driver.
<fenerli7> waterloo: graphics cards are cheap :p
<KatieKitty> root______: elinks looks really good, lol
<fenerli7> waterloo: and you mean 8.04 yeh?
<srx2002> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh      ( this is giving me command not found
<gonzoism> root, after i got my .screenrc set up, i couldn't live without it.  got it set up to scroll like a normal terminal and to run asciiquarium like a screensaver. :)
<jbu311> does it exist?
<waterloo> fenerli7, ah yes, but finding an AGP card is impossible these days. All support PCI-e
<root______> gonzoism mc bitchx elinks vlc (with svgalibs) gpm and the normal commands.
<waterloo> fenerli7, is 8.04 compatible?
<gyboth> hi.
<gonzoism> waterloo i get agp cards really cheap from ebay and used stores whenever i happen into one.
<root______> gonzoism pastebin it,  i might revisit mine.
<gyboth> what's the gtk+2 runtime environment package called in ubuntu?
<fenerli7> waterloo: yes, 8.04 is, i ran into the problem with 8.10
<stdin> srx2002: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<gyboth> i don't see any "gtk+2" package.
<gyboth> only engines etc.
<Acedip> how to add splash image to the grub
<gonzoism> root, mp3c is really good for ripping cds,  i got a script to build asciiquarium on ubuntu,  naim for aim...  and pine for email.
<fenerli7> gyboth: why do you need to install it manually?
<gyboth> i don't!
<gyboth> i just have no idea what the package is called in synaptic!
<waterloo> fenerli7, thx but i heard some ppl saying 7.10 is a lot more stable then 7.10. Did u face any issues with it urself?
<stdin> gyboth: libgtk2.0-0
<gyboth> or in the ubuntu repository.
<root______> oh and i write shell scripts   i have added almost 12k commands to my system.
<gyboth> ok, thanks, stdin, i'll try that.
<TiMiDo> root______, very nice.
<fenerli7> waterloo: nope, assuming you meant 7.10 is more stable than 8.04
<gonzoism> root, yeah, i like the mute command.  where is a pastebin at ? gotta link ?
<root______> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gonzoism> beep of course...
<gyboth> stdin, and the devel package?
<stdin> gyboth: libgtk2.0-dev
<Acedip> how to add splash image to the grub
<gyboth> stdin: thanks a lot.
<Moradan> hello, i have a java-application and a .sh file to run it. but in KDE4.1 when I click on this .sh file it is opened in Kate. How can I run it? When I tried to do it form the "konsole" it couldn't pass it to X11. thanks for help
<root______> !usplash > Acedip
<ubottu> Acedip, please see my private message
<TiMiDo> root______, have you notice that irc with the root account is danger because you can actually exploit you're system?
<root______> TiMiDo crack it if you can.   you wont get far here :)))
<waterloo> fenerli7, oops yea i did. One last thing...i had installed an additional package to enable Desktop Effects with my legacy card in 7.10 and now i can't remember what it was. Any clue?
<Tim183> does anyone have ideas on how to connect to an ap where manual connection, wicd and networkmanager 0-7 fails
<TiMiDo> root______, well. who told you that?
<fenerli7> waterloo: system > prefs > appearance >visual effects
<fenerli7> waterloo: you may want to install the effects manager (search for compiz manager in synaptic)
<root______> TiMiDo if it weren't for the effort of typing passwd root   to set a password i would offer to let you ssh in as root
<srikanth> how to uninstall the files which are installed from source ....?
<TiMiDo> root______, lol.
<gonzoism> root, my .screenrc   http://paste.ubuntu.com/75568/   and some commands to put asciiquarium in it...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/75569/            i think that will build it
<TiMiDo> srikanth, some files actually make the make uninstall
<Acedip> ubottu: will that method work for intrepid too ??
<stdin> srikanth: try "make uninstall", if that fails you have to remove all the files installed manually
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<waterloo> fenerli7, it used to fail when i tried that but there was this package for ATI cards and legacy cards to get 3d effects to work
<Tim183> I am sure there must be some little setting I have wrong
<srikanth> Ohh okey
<root______> gonzoism looking
<gonzoism> root, i'm assuming you got the perl stuff.  :)
<TiMiDo> root______, iptables?
<fenerli7> waterloo: flgrx?
<gonzoism> root,  emacs or vi ?
<root______> gonzoism yeah
<Tim183> my ubuntu 8.10 desktop connects wirelesly with no problems, but my laptop just WONT conenct
<root______> mc -e mostly  vim some
<fenerli7> Tim183: network adapter type/brand?
<fenerli7> atheros by any chance?
<waterloo> fenerli7, i think fglrx is the ATI driver itself. This was somethin in addtion to the legacy nvidia legacy driver.
<fenerli7> waterloo: lol, that's how little I know about ATI on linux
<fenerli7> you're right, flgrx is the driver
<Tim183> fenerli7: its an atheros ar5007eg, i know that model has its issues.... i can see the available networks but cannot connect, I went today and bought a USB dongle (netgear wg111v3), but i got the same result there
<root______> TiMiDo of course iptables   but that's not why i'm not concerned about my account,   i'm not concerned about "root" because i made that account specally to irc with,  it's the most restricted account on the whole system.
<nintendork32> root______, any other good desktops?
<TiMiDo> root______, very nice.
<gonzoism> root,  night  hope you like that stuff i pasted.  here is a script that i use on every new ubuntu install.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/75570/   might be worth the perusal.... its there if you want it.
<root______> nintendork32 i use blackbox mostly.  when i use a gui
<fenerli7> Tim183: can you try on a live CD or a fresh install? often, people break existing things and even new compatible hardware won't work
<Tim183> fresh installed this morning.
<root______> gonzoism k  and rest well
<nintendork32> root______, is it nice?
<gonzoism> root, fluxbox is better :)  thanks  you too, whenever you crash.
<nintendork32> it takes a while to install
<Tim183> fenerli7: the only thing i have done is loaded the madwifi svn module to fire the atheros card up
<nintendork32> desktops
<root______> nintendork32 it's minamalistic and configurable
<root______> gonzoism   heh   perferance
<Tim183> fenerli7: and the usb dongle was recognised out of the box, but wont conenct either
<Lynx> Hi all! I have a problem with my new install: It (seemingly) randomly freezes. Can't do anything but hardware reset, and can't really reproduce it. How would I even go about debugging that?
<fenerli7> Lynx: can you Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<Lynx> fenerli7: no...
<fenerli7> Lynx: checked logs?
<nintendork32> root______, there huge!
<Lynx> fenerli7: which ones? don't know all that much about linux yet
<unlink> does anyone know a good japanese font in the kaiti style?
<root______> nintendork32 ?   what is ?
<nintendork32> root______, the desktops
<unlink> like ttf-arphic-ukai, but for japanese characters
<nintendork32> 300MB
<root______> nintendork32 must be kde
<fenerli7> Lynx: just see the system log viewer, it lists all of them including an everything.log
<nintendork32> yeah
<root______> nintendork32 that's the biggest,  all others will be less and less
<root______> nintendork32 xfce4 will be next but adding things like fluxbox or icewm  will be tiny
<root______> !info blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-2.2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 235 kB, installed size 724 kB
<nintendork32> root______, how do i switch them on login?
<root______> the options menu
<nintendork32> ahh
<KatieKitty> nintendork32: when login, click the options menu
<KatieKitty> nintendork32: u should try to use fluxbox, it is great
<nintendork32> ok
<Lynx> fenerli7: i assume just X freezes, i should be able to ssh into the box then, right?
<Tim183> fenerli7: i placed a post on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989800 see if anyone can help
<fenerli7> Lynx: if it was just X, you would be able to force restart X
<macvr> hi all .... i'm trying to input options synaptics using hal...>>>in my old xorg.conf this was the option #	Option		"LockedDrags"	"on"#	Option		"LockedDragTimeout"	"500" <<<i tried this in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/SynapticsOptions.fdi   --- <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?><deviceinfo version="0.2"> <device>  <match key="input.x11_driver" string="synaptics">   <merge key="input.x11_options.Locked Drags" type="integer">1</merge>   <merge key="input.
<macvr> x11_options.Locked Drags Timeout" type="integer">500</merge>  </match> </device></deviceinfo> but it doesnt seem to work... have i named the fdi file wrong?
<fenerli7> I assume you can't switch to virtual consoles either? how about Alt-PrintScreen-B
<nintendork32> root______, yeah, xubuntu looks like its going faster
<Lynx> fenerli7: how would i do that?
<fenerli7> !paste > macvr
<ubottu> macvr, please see my private message
<root______> TiMiDo a few other odd things one would find when accessing this "root" account  are that i don't have partitions, don't use swap, and that the whole system is "nosuid".    just an fyi.
<nintendork32> only 250 compared to 3030
<waterloo> fenerli7, i googled a bit and i think it's some Xgl package. Heard of it
<fenerli7> fenerli7: do what?
<waterloo> ?
<TiMiDo> root______, can you tell me what thi's guy script does?
<root______> TiMiDo let me see it ?
<fenerli7> waterloo: xserver-xgl? i'm a bit lost in this area
<TiMiDo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75570/
<iamelite> Hi, I hope someone can answer this question. I have a fairly quick machine 64x2(dualcore) 2gig ram. Why is flash video running so choppy?
<fenerli7> Lynx, if you didn't get my last message:I assume you can't switch to virtual consoles either? how about Alt-PrintScreen-B
<guest_> prakhar
<waterloo> fenerli7, thx i'll go try it out now lol
<Lynx> fenerli7: no, not virtual consoles. haven't tried alt-printscreen-b, what does it do?
<Firebirdy> takes a screenshot of the active window
<fenerli7> no!
<fenerli7> Lynx: force restart
<pen> hi
<fenerli7> Firebirdy: Alt-Printscreen-letter are special functions
<Lynx> fenerli7: ah, ok. i'll write that down and try it, but i have to wait until it happens again...
<Firebirdy> aah... I thought he meant alt-printscreen button instead of literally :) didn't know
<macvr>  hi all .... i'm trying to input options synaptics using hal...>>>in my old xorg.conf this was the option  >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75571/ <<<i tried with /etc/hal/fdi/policy/SynapticsOptions.fdi but it doesnt seem to work... have i named the fdi file wrong?
<fenerli7> Lynx: just to see how crashed it is. you can have one where you can restart X, one where you can reboot, and one where you have to do a hard reboot
<sariel> master is here?
<macvr> fenerli7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75571/ this is the pastebin link
<Lynx> fenerli7: yeah, ok, thank you. will come back if i find that out
<fenerli7> ok
<fenerli7> macvr: lol, i was telling you that when you posted that long output
<nintendork32> root______, any others you recomend? i have everyone we have mentioned :P
<pen> anyone know how to leave a channel in irssi?
<root______> TiMiDo yes i can give you a general overview of what that script does.    it basicly installs a lot of extra packages and some non-packaged stuff that it has to compile on-site,   it also deletes most of the build dirs so one can not clenly remove what was just built and installed.
<fenerli7> macvr: disregard last message, i got confused with something else
<nintendork32> reboot time
<nintendork32> cya
<unlink> pen: /part
<pen> unlink: thx
<root______> nintendork32 apt-cache search desktop | cut -b78 | less
<unlink> np
<macvr> fenerli7: i know it was long... didnt think anyone would check pastebin not knowing what the prob was!!!... ok disregarded
<Volture> Всем привет
<pen> unlink: do you know xmonad?
<fenerli7> macvr: ah, well i have no idea, i don't use the touchpad enough to bother with synaptic
<unlink> pen: yes
<macvr> fenerli7:  ok
<pen> unlink: I don't know how to set the background
<unlink> i've never actually used it
<pen> unlink: then what are you using?
<unlink> metacity
<whynot> hello
<macvr> hi all.............. could anyone help me with the method to input options for synaptics in hal? i want to add the option for LOCKED DRAGS
<pen> unlink: not bad
<whynot> can I get some help?  I need to upgrade open office 2.4 to 3.0.  What should I do?
<TiMiDo> root______, that's a lame script lol
<sken> hello
<root______> TiMiDo no it's a shell script
<TiMiDo> bash script?
<root______> TiMiDo oh you mean lame   hehhe yes
<sken> i just wanted to ask how can i connect my zen v plus player to any player of computer
<Volture> Уважаемые ктонить может немного помочь со SpamAssassin весь мозг уже сломал
<sken> none of the players recognise it
<sken> does anybody know?
<pen> anyone know how to set the background image in xmonad?
<Flannel> !ru | Volture
<ubottu> Volture: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pen> !xmonad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmonad
<unlink> xpmroot
<Volture> Sorry
<pen> unlink: well, I don't want to install fvwm
<unlink> http://www.google.com/search?q=xmonad+background+image
<whynot> exit
<root______> TiMiDo basicly i wouldn't run anything like that until i had gone over every command in it and checked out all the non-packaged stuff
<sken> ?
<pen> unlink: I will try that link
<sken> I can't i connect my zen v plus player
<sken> does anybody know any solution?
<root______> !info harden | TiMiDo and anyone else that might want to look at
<ubottu> harden (source: harden): Makes your system hardened. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.33ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<cpk1> any idea why my screen would flicker if I set the resolution over 1024x768?
<woody86> does anyone have a link to a how-to guide to installing a minimal ubuntu system?
<root______> !server > woody86
<ubottu> woody86, please see my private message
<root______> !install > woody86
<linuxhelp_de> >woody take a minimal Cd of ubuntu
<woody86> root______: thanks :)
<root______> welcome
<linuxhelp_de> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<woody86> linuxhelp_de: ah, thank you, too :D
<root______> !install > me
<ubottu> root______, please see my private message
<linuxhelp_de> for a server you don't need all, perhaps smallest desktop with X called LXDE
<linuxhelp_de> very nice with Vista Look..
<linuxhelp_de> and fast
<root______> why any de just xorg is enough
<root______> !info x-window-system-core
<ubottu> Package x-window-system-core does not exist in intrepid
<root______> they have changed the meta package name ?
<woody86> linuxhelp_de: well I'm installing it on my laptop, I don't really need the server stuff, but I wanted to be in charge of what packages get installed, and only install the couple programs I want
<root______> !info x-window-system-core hardy
<ubottu> Package x-window-system-core does not exist in hardy
<root______> what's the new meta package name ?
<linuxhelp_de> of LXDE?
<root______> no of   x-window-system-core
<linuxhelp_de> its called lxde for all = aptitude install lxde
<linuxhelp_de> thats all
<root______> minimal xorg packages
<root______> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<linuxhelp_de> for X take aptitude install xserver-xorg
<linuxhelp_de> perhaps for special graphic chips like onbaord intel you have to add aptitude install xserver-xorg-intel
<root______> maybe lxde did replace  x-window-system-core    idk.
<linuxhelp_de> lxde is made very good
<ubuntu> linuxhelp.de: how to convert rm files to mp3
<linuxhelp_de> but i only miss to finetune mouse
<linuxhelp_de> tools
<linuxhelp_de> for lxde
<root______> linuxhelp_de unless it changed the meta package xserver-xorg installs xserver-xorg-driver-all  and .*-input-all
<jemark> how to solve the flickering in fspot in slideshow with the x3100 card with compiz enabled (i dont like to disable compiz)
<nintendork32> root______, i like xubuntu
<nintendork32> i might install it
<ubuntu> how to convert rm files to mp3
<root______> nintendork32 you have it installed  :)))
<linuxhelp_de> has anyone ever made a setup of ubuntu mailserver with webmail??
<root______> nintendork32 you mean install it cleanly, without the other packages ?
<nintendork32> root______, yeah, wipe normal ubuntu
<Alexzzz> hi everyone
<nintendork32> may get gnome as a manager though
<nintendork32> another one that is
<root______> nintendork32 have you played with kde much ?
<fbbar1234> hey I'm trying to install ant but according to apt-get it will be a 207mb install... I'd like to just have ant and the Sun JRE, what gives?
<Alexzzz> which dc client is good (sorry for my bad English)
<nintendork32> root______, doesnt like it, showed a hard drive loking thing clicked then turned black
<linuxhelp_de> to root and all i think new gnome is too fat for GREEN IT
<root______> nintendork32 most like the flexablilty of kde3    err you may have kde4 though and i would understand you not liking it...
<linuxhelp_de> does work well but to heavy
<root______> nintendork32 that's intrepid ?
<nintendork32> yeah
<linuxhelp_de> i will try to setup the Ubuntu of EEE PC to my old laptop hope it runs
<nintendork32> root______, ill see what version of it i have
 * nintendork32 opens synaptic
<root______> nintendork32 prolly kde4      kwin --version    will tell you
<Prom_cat> Hey what IRC bot are you guys using?
<root______> ubottu
<root______> ubottu say hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say hello
<fbbar1234> any help? I feel like I must be missing something or trying to install the wrong ant?
<nintendork32> supybot
<root______> ubottu hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vlt_> Hello. What pkg do I have to install (from medibuntu?) to enable playback of WMA files with Amarok?
<nintendork32> i like pircbot myself though
 * Moradan think that synaptic is good, but it depends on too many GTK+ packages... so apt is in use with KDE
<fenerli7> vlt_: nonfree-codecs and/or ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ademan_> bugs.freedesktop.org has a bad ssl cert according to firefox, any reason for concern?
<root______> Moradan adept is the kde package manager
<fenerli7> but adept sucls
<fenerli7> k
<nintendork32> root______, yeah kde 4
 * root______ has that openion of aptitude
<vlt_> fenerli7: Thanks
<nintendork32> root______, any ideas for an older one?
<nintendork32> to get an older one
<root______> nintendork32 err umm there is a way to install kde3 on there iirc  but i don't know it  so i'll hush about that
<root______> !kde3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3
<Flannel> root______, nintendork32: 8.10 only has KDE4, 8.04 is the last with an official KDE3
<nintendork32> damn
<nintendork32> how can i smuggle it in?
<Flannel> nintendork32: I don't know if anyone is packaging it.  You might try asking in #kubuntu, someone may have a PPA, although I doubt it.
<root______> Flannel i saw a few installing kde3 on intrepid though,  even though it's not in the normal repos,  i didn't pay a lot of attention where they were getting it.
<root______> might be in the irc logs
<root______> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Guisepe> hola ubuntu hispano ou est?
<Flannel> !es | Guisepe
<ubottu> Guisepe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guisepe> ok
<hololight> nintendork32: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<fr4nk> hi @all
<fr4nk> how i can make sure, that my script is processed at every shutdown?
<bullgard4> Is there a convention or standard in GNOME how large an avatar symbol should be in pixel terms?
<rdw200169> can someone please tell me why cron is such a pain
<rdw200169> it seems that every script i write for cron, *never* works
<qsrv> hi
<qsrv> could somebody share their emacs config file?
<aprilhare> can someone please tell me a way to force something other than gedit to be the default application to open pdfs? it is persistent..
<qsrv> I'm having trouble setting up emacs for drupal development (according to the example in the documentation)
<Cann0n> no
<qsrv> sorry, wrong chan
<root______> hololight good find on the kde3 Q   someone could make a ubottu infonode about that
<Cann0n> google dotfiles.com qsrv
<vlt_> Hello. When I boot Ubuntu it doesn't connect to the wireless LAN, I have to log in first. How can I fix this?
<root______> ubottu kde3 is if you are serious about wanting kde3 on your intrepid install, see this page  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<bullgard4> vlt_: usually the dmesg shows the reason for this behaviour. Analyze dmesg forst.
<bullgard4> first
<root______> forst works for me
<root______> forst things forst   :)
<Cann0n> how do i remve ubuntu from a partition?
<Flannel> root______, nintendork32, hololight: that post doesn't work, as the repos are gone.
<Flannel> Cann0n: what else are you going to put on the partition?
<fenerli7> Cann0n: delete the partition and format it?
<nintendork32> i found another resource
<root______> Flannel oh sorry about the bot request then.
<hololight> bullgard: actually that is normal behavior, the network manager that handles log in and password for a wireless network is a gnome applet
<nintendork32> compile from source
<Flannel> nintendork32: Not really a good idea, no.
<vlt_> bullgard4: There is no match for `grep -r MY_SSID /etc`, only in ~/.kde/... So I assume it can't connect actually w/o loggin in. How to make the network settings more global like the ones for ethernet in /etc/network/interfaces?
<wal3> hello. sane-find-scanner finds "found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x0838) at libusb:004:004" - but how can I use it in xsane?
<Coggz> anyone here used the install to usvb stick feature to install another distro to usb?
<hololight> nintendork32: if what Flannel says is true, I would try getting kde3 packages (debs), from either hardy or debian
<vlt_> wal3: `scanimage -L`
<Cann0n> Flannel: i was thinking of a better distro
<vlt_> wal3: Is it listed?
<fenerli7> omg, tracker is such a piece of crap, it finally finished indexing so i tried it, no search phrases, no keyword omission...
<Cann0n> slack or debian
<wal3> vlt_: No scanners were identified
<Flannel> Cann0n: then you'd just go through the installation of whatever else, and it'll take care of it.
<Cann0n> oh ok
<Coggz> anyone?
<vlt_> wal3: hmmm
<root______> fenerli7 fix it
<Flannel> root______: please be helpful
<fenerli7> root______: just wondering why it's the default desktop search
<wamng> what is motu
<fenerli7> Flannel: lol it's ok
<Coggz> anyone here used the install to usvb stick feature to install another distro to usb?
<Flannel> !motu | wamng
<ubottu> wamng: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Flannel> fenerli7: no it's not
<Cann0n> how do i go CLI?
<Flannel> Cann0n: A tty? or you want like gnome-terminal?
<fenerli7> Flannel: maybe to others
<Cann0n> tty
<Flannel> Cann0n: ctrl-alt-f1 through ctrl-alt-f6, ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back to X
<blackpearl> I am getting this msg "GDM could not write to your authorisation file. This could mean you are out of disk space "
<Cann0n> how do i kill gdm on boot?
<Flannel> !bum | Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Coggz> anyone here used the install to usvb stick feature to install another distro to usb?
<Cann0n> thats lazy
<Cann0n> that doesnt tell we how
<ubuntu> hi after a reboot yesterday my laptop cant seem to find grub. i just get "Operation System not found". I mounted my boot partition and reinstalled grub (grub-install --root-directory=/... /dev/myhd/  live cd but i still get operation system not found. what else could be wrong? the partition on that drive allseem to be ok. help i need some body help ... so pl pls help me.
<Aperculum> how do I use hardware raid on my system?
<nintendork32> i cant find the kde 3 debs anywhere
<Cann0n> i dont see it
<Coggz> anyone here used the install to usvb stick feature to install another distro to usb? PLEASE
<Cann0n> isnt it a runlevel?
<elkbuntu> Cann0n, if you know about runlevels, you shouldnt need to ask any of the questions you have asked.
<hololight> ubuntu: check your bios and be sure that the hard drive with ubuntu on it is set as your boot device
<Cann0n> elkbuntu: i read it
<jjulian> hololight: a reboot cant change bios settings
<jjulian> hololight: but i already checked that
<Cann0n> i dont want gdw ho run automatically
<Flannel> Cann0n: debian based systems don't have different runlevels (well, except the special ones), they're all identical by default.  You could change that, of course.
<Cann0n> Flannel: i mean for ubumtu
<hololight> jjulian: yes, under normal circumstances, a reboot can not change settings in a bios; but a. it forces you to check for silly things, b. its not like it hurt to check, c. I've seen stranger things
<Flannel> Cann0n: the above statement applies to Ubuntu as well, as it's debian based.
<Cann0n> so how do i change it?
<jjulian> hololight: ive seen a lot too, but i already checked that. and used the boot menu from bios to be sure he boots from the right hard drive
<vlt_> Hello. I want to enable wifi LAN after booting like ordinary ethernet. There is no match for `grep -r MY_SSID /etc`, only in ~/.kde/... So I assume it can't connect actually w/o loggin in. How to make the network settings more global like the ones for ethernet in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Flannel> Cann0n: use bum
<Cann0n> ?
<ladfnet> how come ubuntu remembers my network configs/ifconfig that is not stored in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bazhang> !bum > Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n, please see my private message
<Coggz> anyone here used the install to usb stick feature to install another distro to usb?
<stdin> Cann0n: read what ubottu said, it does tell you *how* if you read it
<hololight> nintendork32: here are the hardy packages... kde 3.5.9 is listed as kdebase.... kde4 was still being listed as such with everything kde 3.5 just listed as kde* http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/allpackages
<Cann0n> lazy
<vlt_> ladfnet: I think it's stored in the $USER's config dir.
<bullgard4> vlt_: May be it helps you in nm-applet right-click > 'Enable Wireless'. If that does not work, try there in addition 'Edit Wireless Networks'.
<Eion> Heya. My laptop did a strange thing that has happened once before (4 months ago). I booted it up as normal and I believe it was after grub had loaded the OS, the screen was filled with text like "ati.011352325 ERROR". then it rebooted, and gave me "GRUB ERROR 17". I know that if I reinstall Ubuntu everything will work as normal. SO WTF is going?
<hololight> vlt_: will likely require a script to do.... also, since wireless networks (usually) require a password, that introduces another problem.... that is why it doesn't do it automatically like eth
<Cann0n> i dont like being PMed without concent
<Ohmu> why do I have git, gitcore, gitk in my package manager?  And why do the latter 2 have ubuntu symbol next to them?   Do I need all 3?  I just wnat git.
<nintendork32> holologht: which one should i choose?
<bazhang> !bum | Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hololight> nintendork32: what do you mean?
<ziroday> how do you search through a manpage?
<Flannel> Ohmu: the ones with ubuntu symbols are ones in main, they're supported 'officially'.  git is what you want, and it'll probably drag in gitcore as well.
<nintendork32> holologht: just the plain one called "kde" orwhat?
<hololight> ziroday: what do you mean search?
<stdin> ziroday: press '/' then type the search term and press enter
<fenerli7> ziroday: no idea, i just look up the man page online
<hololight> nintendork32: yes
<Ohmu> Flannel, thx
<ziroday> stdin: thanks
<vlt_> hohThe passwd can be stored in /etc the same way as in ~/  -- where's the difference?
<Cann0n> thats just a generic lazy method of response
<fenerli7> stdin: thanks for that stdin, i'll remember that for next time i need it :D
<Flannel> Ohmu: actually, that's wrong.
<stdin> ziroday: you can use 'n' to go to the next match and shift-n for searching backwards
<stdin> Cann0n: lazy is not reading the instructions you're given
<Flannel> Ohmu: you want git-core
<bazhang> Cann0n, did you have any other questions?
<Ohmu> Flannel, yeh it hasn't dragged in anything
<hololight> nintendork32: everything kde4 related has kde4 in the package name; everything else is kde3.
<macvr>  hi all.............. could anyone help me with the method to input options for synaptics in hal? i want to add the option for LOCKED DRAGS
<nintendork32> holologht: ok thanks
<Flannel> Ohmu: git-core is the basics, and then if you wanted a gui (or whatever else there is) there are other git* packages for it
<nintendork32> holologht: it doesnt work
<ladfnet> vlt_: I cannot find anything there. It's a server and it's giving me a headache.
<hololight> nintendork32: meaning what? they wont install?
<pen> I don't know what should I ask in this chan anymore
<ziroday> stdin: sweet, thats exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again
<Flannel> nintendork32: That's not surprising.  Those packages are designed for 8.04, not 8.10
<nintendork32> holologht: it says something unsatisfied
<nintendork32> ill wait til tomorrow
<nintendork32> night
<hololight> nentendork32: yeah, you are goingto have to download all the dependencies manually and isntall them
<arvind_khadri> the name lookup for yahoo is failing...is there any daemon for DNS?
<nintendork32> i am ftp'ing the source now
<Cann0n> bazhang: i have many but google seems to be faster than asking a question and get a link....
<Flannel> nintendork32: I can't impress upon you enough how much you should stay away from building KDE from source.  Go back to 8.04, or wait for the Kubuntu people to get KDE3 for intrepid in order.
<blackpearl> i am getting this msg "GDM could not write to your authorisation file. This could mean you are out of disk space "
<Cann0n> blackpearl: google.com
<Flannel> Cann0n: Please don't
<nibbler> or that the rights/ownerships are wrong @ blackpearl
<Cann0n> ?
<bazhang> Cann0n, that is not helpful; please dont recommend that here
<nintendork32> Flannel, thats what they recommend
<lart> hello all
<blackpearl> nibbler : what does that mean?
<CrocoJet> how is going new ubuntu ? more stable than 8.04 ?
<bazhang> CrocoJet, read the notes
<blackpearl> Cann0n : that was vey helpful  :|
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<lart> have ubuntu 810 can't configure my Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controlle
<Cann0n> bazhang: well all i get are links, i figure hell, might as well 'help' too
<simplexio> blackpearl: ... no space, or you cant write to user home directory
<elkbuntu> !jfgi Cann0n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfgi Cann0n
<elkbuntu> !jfgi | Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<CrocoJet> bazhang, nothing about new ubuntu (stable or not) in notes
<CrocoJet> asking about "crahes"
<elkbuntu> Cann0n, 'google.com' is just as dismissive as jfgi.
<lart> i can't configure my Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controlle
<bazhang> CrocoJet, if you have a specific worry you can check launchpad; I would recommend trying the live cd before you upgrade
<ssken> hellooo
<Cann0n> my bad. google seems faster
<lart> help me please..
<blackpearl> simplexio : you guessed it right. I am short of space on my Primary IDE MAster in Vbox
<bazhang> lart, did you install the drivers? what is the res you are looking for and what do you have now
<lart> yes bazhang i have driver install but i can load compiz
<lart> i can't load compiz
<bazhang> lart, how did you try to enable compiz
<lart> no i can[t  sorry wrong typing..
<jgb> where does intrepid put my pdf when I print to the cups PDF printer?  I have googled, looked in the places mentioned, for example ~/PDF, but no joy
<aku> aku
<bazhang> lart, what did you try
<lart> i can't enable Compiz and can add config in xorg load Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controlle
<aku> test test
<bazhang> lart, please be specific
<simplexio> blackpearl: if you fint some nice program to expand those vbox drive images tell me too, and other way to fix problem is make another image and mount it on /home/
<transporter> guys anyone uses gnome
<transporter> plz help
<bazhang> transporter, yes
<digifor> I am trying to install a certificate for s/mime in the ubuntu beta of lotus notes 8.5
<transporter> bazhang meet me in private chat
<lart> i try add intel on xorg parameter
<bazhang> transporter, in channel please
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to connect to a WPA-Enterprise, PEAP, tkip, mschap-v2 network on Ubuntu 8.10? It worked on 8.04, but 8.10 wont connect :( The card works fine on other networks (e.g. wpa psk)
<digifor> It just keeps blinking for hours key generation in progress...This may take a few minutes.
<bazhang> lart, did you install ccsm and check in appearances visual effects
<digifor> How long does it normally take for key generation?
<transporter>  hey i just downloaded a cool icon set from gnome-look.org
<transporter>  im using ubuntu hardy on my sys
<transporter>  can u tell me how do i apply them
<bazhang> transporter, tar.gz?
<lart> let me see
<lart> wait
<transporter> its just .tar
<transporter> what do i do???
<bazhang> transporter, normally you drag them to the theme manager; not all themes are well written though and the page you downloaded from may have instructions
<transporter> i need to be in bed in the next 10 min
<blackpearl> simplexio : i have IDE Primary Slave ..how to mount it on /home ???? i will tell about software for vbox drive image if i get to know about them.
<nibbler> chazco: is it correctly detected?
<transporter> k should i just try that or something
<Cann0n> so how to i change my layout so i gan toggle qwerty and dvorak?
<nibbler> chazco: the network, i mean
<transporter> what other option is there
<simplexio> blackpearl: i have no idea howto get physical drive into vbox, i use only images
<bazhang> transporter, you could extract from the archive; though it really depends on the theme in question
<Cann0n> so how to i change my layout so i gan toggle qwerty and dvorak?
<Cann0n> can*
<transporter> k
<simplexio> Cann0n: Cann0n preferences->keyboard->layout in gnome
<chazco> nibbler - It seems to be... although some AP's are hidden. It usually connects, works for about 15 seconds-2minutes and then dies and refuses to reconnect (keeps asking for username,password etc)
<transporter> thanx for the help bazhang really appreciate
<transporter> it im srry could not be here longer
<nintendork32> hehe, the kde 3 packages were in konstruct
<transporter> :D
<bazhang> transporter, some themes are easier to use than others
<bazhang> oops
<Squish_> any one heard of VIA 3D drivers released for 8.10 yet?
<fr4nk> how i can acccess a share on a windows machine?
<lart> restarting
<nintendork32> fr4nk add a fat32 partition
<Cann0n> i want ctrl keys to toggle it
<blackpearl> simplexio : My IDE Primary Slave is Virtual i.e. inside Vbox ..now can yo tell me how to mount it to /home ??
<nibbler> chazco: had a look into the configs?
<fr4nk> nintendork32, my xubuntu works under a vmware...
<chazco> nibber - If you mean the connection settings they all seem fine (cant find tkip, but it seems to auto detect it)
<nintendork32> fr4nk, just pop in the live disk and open the partition editor
<fr4nk> nintendork32, no i dont want a extra partition....
<Cann0n> i want ctrl+ctrl keys to toggle between qwerty and dvorak
<nintendork32> fr4nk thats the only way to read it
<vladuz976> trouble switching keyboard layout on a sony vaio laptop, get weird dead keys and letters turn into arrow keys etc... anybody here who can help me?
<Stooge> switch it again :/
<Cann0n> i want ctrl+ctrl keys to toggle between qwerty and dvorak
<[Mat]> Hi all - having an issue with jumbo frames and degraded internet access - any networking pros out there? :)
<Cann0n> i want ctrl+ctrl keys to toggle between qwerty and dvorak. is that possible?
<Flannel> Cann0n: please don't repeat your question so frequently.  20-30 minutes is a good timeframe
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620056 Cann0n
<vladuz976> Cann0n:  you can set that from the keyboard section in system preferences
<Stooge> I want sex. Is that possible?
<bazhang> set in xorg according to that link Cann0n
<Cann0n> vladuz976: but i want a toggle
<bazhang> Cann0n, I provided a link, please read it.
<vladuz976> yes, "other options" --> "layout switching"
<vladuz976> Cann0n: It lists ctrl for switching
<vladuz976> what the he**
<vladuz976> Cann0n: scroll all the way down in that menu, there should be an option for that
<Cann0n> YAY
<afancy> hi, does anybody know how to display Chinese in Konsole?
<vladuz976> Cann0n: quick question, what keyboard layout do you use?
<Cann0n> someone helped me and didnt give me a link
<nintendork32> bah the #kde people are asking for it here
<Cann0n> vladuz976: dvorak
<nintendork32> are wanting me to ask here
<vladuz976> Cann0n: USA dvorak?
<Flannel> nintendork32: #kubuntu, not #kde
<nintendork32> i have done both
<Eisenhower> is there no more build essential in ibex?
<nintendork32> both telling me to compile from the source
<Cann0n> vladuz976: correct. simplfied
<vladuz976> Cann0n: I see. what keyboard are you using?
<blackpearl> DOES .deb programs do not ASK for the path where the programs to be installed ??????
<Flannel> Eisenhower: there is.  build-essential, in main
<vladuz976> Cann0n: I am on a laptop japanese keyboard and try to get the same thing working. I think I discovered a bug, but wanna make sure before reporting
<Cann0n> vladuz976: laptop
<Cann0n> vladuz976: pm?
<vladuz976> Cann0n: english us layout on that laptop?
<Cann0n> u can set that in xorg.conf
<fenerli7> blackpearl: no, why should it? to install in another partition?
<Cann0n> 3 sines
<Eisenhower> flannel is the best way to install it    sudo apt-get build-essential ?
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to connect to a WPA-Enterprise, PEAP, tkip, mschap-v2 network on Ubuntu 8.10? It worked on 8.04, but 8.10 wont stay connected :( The card works fine on other networks (e.g. wpa psk)
<Flannel> Eisenhower: `sudo apt-get install build-essential` will work, yes
<blackpearl> fenerli7 : Yes you gessed it RIGHT
<Cann0n> vladuz976: 3 lines in xorg enable ctrl toggling
<Cann0n> and no further setup
<vladuz976> Cann0n: oh is that what it added to your xorg.conf by setting it in the dialog?
<Arenlor> Hello all, I use BCM43xx and on 8.04 it worked fine, but as of 8.10 I can't connect to any wireless network, though I do see them
<blackpearl> fenerli7 : i have my primary IDE on Vbox getting OUT of Space
<fenerli7> blackpearl: yeh, i had the same issue, I ended up symlinking the program files
<fenerli7> chazco: using the network manager? I have the same config for my uni's network and it worked fine in 8.04 and 8.10 using nm-applet (only difference was AES instead of TKIP)
<chazco> fenerli7 - Yep... i'm wondering if its something to do with the missing tkip option
<fenerli7> chazco: what do you mean by not keeping a connection? does it drop out after awhile?
<blackpearl> Arenlor : 8.10 has issues with wireless network (I GUESS) ..did you try bridging your Network
<Arenlor> blackpearl no, I don't even know how to on Ubuntu
<chazco> fenerli7 - It'll connect (takes quite a while) then will eventually drop the link (1-5 minutes), after which it wont reconnect
<blackpearl> Arenlor : i am layman too with Ubuntu  :)
<fenerli7> chazco: hm.. not sure. if it helps, I had that issue twice but moving to a different location (closer to an access poin probably) made it work fine (in my case, it would take a long time to try to connect and would never finalise)
<fenerli7> point*
<chazco> fenerli7 - Tried it all over the site (there are many, many APs :D ) and its usually the same issue
<Ragingflames> exit
<Ragingflames> exit
<Arenlor> Ragingflames you alright?
<Ragingflames> it is ok!
<Ragingflames> Arenlor: thank you
<fenerli7> chazco: yes, I just noticed TKIP is missing. It should auto detect though afaik
<fr4nk> where do i find the icon for the xchat app? anybody an idea?
<fenerli7> chazco: lots of bug reports about it
<bazhang> gnome-look.org fr4nk
<Arenlor> Applications > Internet fr4nk is my best bet
<JMS32> What is the GRUB 21 error?
<fr4nk> ~~
<chazco> fenerli7 - Any links?
<fr4nk> i thought the icon is already somewehere in the system
<fr4nk> i just want it for the starter app in my panel
<bazhang> fr4nk, the icon? the default one?
<fenerli7> chazco: sorry, none had a solution so i just got rid of them, i found most of them by googling "nm-applet tkip"
<fenerli7> w/o quotes obv.
<fr4nk> the orange X for Xchat
<bazhang> fr4nk, right click add to panel application launcher then find it in internet
<afancy> HI, I want to upgrade ubuntu8.04 to the latest version. How to upgrade?
<chazco> fenerli7 - Ok, thanks for the help :)
<bazhang> !upgrade | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<afancy> bazhang:  thanks
<Arenlor> afancy just a note, wireless seems to be an issue
 * delcoyote hi
<fr4nk> it was under /usr/share/icons.... ~~
<bazhang> fr4nk, to add to panel? that is not the way to do it
<serial> I have a mouse-tweak (Accessibility) error/bug that I hope someone can help me with..?
<fr4nk> i just want to change the icon for xchat in my panel, i added it already with the launcher
<fr4nk> another queation: a manual help window is hanging...dont respond....what can i do now?
<Arenlor> fr4nk can you kill it?
<lin_1_> hi, how can i check for hd bad clusters in linux? thanks
<fr4nk> how? dunno the ps #
<doug__> lin_1_, see badblocks manpage
<sinan> In inteprid, how can i make my time synchronized with an NTP server?
<[Mat]> Hi all - having an issue with jumbo frames and degraded internet access - any ideas?
<koshar1> fsck
<Arenlor> fr4nk System > Adminisration > System Monitor | Processes
<fr4nk> Arenlor, it was "gnome-help" i killed it....^^
<ssken> can anybody tell me about amarok
<lin_1_> doug__ thanks
<fr4nk> i n1, dunno that there is a graphical interface....is it like taskmanager under windows? is there a shortcut for?
<ssken> i have a problem connectin with zen
<mon^rch> ssken: amarok is an awesome mp3 player
<fenerli7> ssken: it's a nice music player mainly for kde users. rhythmbox or exaile are great for gnome users
<Arenlor> fr4nk you can added it to your panel and yes it's like task manager, only it's powerful
<ssken> can anybody tell me how can i connect my mp3 player?
<ssken> to rythmbox
<ssken> or amarok
<fr4nk> Arenlor, i'll do ;)
<mon^rch> ssken: when I plug mine in rhythmbox automatically starts
<fenerli7> rhythmbox has a devices list in the sidebar
<fenerli7> ssken: do you see it?
<joko> Hi... I am looking for a package for Ubuntu 8.10, which provides libltdl.so.3 not .7. Is there any?
<ssken> mon^rch i have a zen v plus
<ssken> no i don't see anything
<fr4nk> Arenlor, whats the name of the process of the System Monitor??
<fenerli7> gnome-system-monitor?
<fenerli7>  fr4nk: just confirmed it was that
<mon^rch> ssken: I have a generic mp3player...only rhythmbox sees it
<ssken> any solution about zen v plus?mon^rch
<fr4nk> thx :D
<fenerli7> ssken: odd... did ubuntu recognise it at all?
<fenerli7> ssken: e.g. when u plugged it in, did an auto-play thing come up
<mon^rch> ssken: not that I am aware of
<mon^rch> sorry
<ssken> amarok recognise it but i can't play the songs
<mon^rch> hmmm
<ssken> rhythmbox not at all
<fenerli7> did you read my last question?
<mon^rch> ssken: do you have all the right codecs installed? ie: gstreamer good, bad and ugly...
<fenerli7> ah.. it may be something specific to Creative devices
<fenerli7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616952
<ssken> yes
<ssken> mon^rch yes
<fenerli7> ssken: In Rhythmbox, go to Edit > Plugins and put a check mark in the box beside Portable Players - MTP
<mon^rch> ssken: beats me then, when you plug it in, it should just work
<ssken> ok i will try it now mon^rch thx
<mon^rch> cheers
<fenerli7> no worries... :p
<cib0> hey, can anyone help me out with a little problem? after installation of ubuntu there was a little program in the top panel with which i could see available networks and connect to them, but it misteriously disappeared.. does anyone know what that program is called?
<fenerli7> nm-applet
<eFfeM> hi, I am on 8.04, update manager says tehre is a distribution update for xinetd, but it is grayed out. What does that mean and/or how can I get this upgrade
<mon^rch> cib0: "network-manager"
<fenerli7> cib0: you can start it by using alt-F2, type "nm-applet" and go
<padi> hey all: in ubuntuforums.org on every topic's head stands: hurray 8.10 is out! You know that this is CRAP? Because whenever you google for a problem in 8.10 it gives you all the million threads in ubuntuforums, which obviously have NOTHING to do with 8.10...
<Mechdave> Anyone have the no sound problem with flash and firefox?
<fenerli7> padi: come again?
<fenerli7> ssken: if that doesn't work, I searched creative in the packages and found "gnomad2", that might be of interest
<Arenlor> eFfeM open a new terminal window (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and type in (without quotes) "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mon^rch> sigh, that's 3 cups of ubuntu @ 4:22am :P
<eFfeM> Arenlor, tnx
<cib0> i tried starting it with the terminal, first there was an assertion error and after i killed it and started it again, it said something about "no connections defined"
<NicEXE> I have installed 4 GB of RAM memory but Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit can only use up to 3.2 GB. Is that normal?
<ssken> fenerli7 it works but how can i copy the songs in desktop
<eisenn> Do i need to install gtk to be able to write code with it or is it already installed by default in ibex?
<invasion323> ciao
<invasion323> buon giorno a tutti
<fenerli7> ssken: drag and drop from rhythmbox onto the directory you want
<invasion323> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fenerli7> ssken: or just browse in file manager (it should show up in the places menu on the left)
<eFfeM> Arenlor, it does upgrade some packages but says that xinetd is kept back
<NicEXE> I have installed 4 GB of RAM memory but Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit can only use up to 3.2 GB. Is that normal?
<mker> I've been away for a few days and came back yesterday, now my computer keeps freezing several times a day. I downloaded an update yesterday (don't remember what but it was three packages, xml-something or gnome-something), at first I thought there was something wrong with my harddrive because it would freeze after Vuze had been on for a while seeding several torrents from that harddrive, but after checking for bad blocks with badblocks I d
<mker> idn't find anything. Today I was going to download Warsow and it freezed after ~16% was downloaded, after restarting (with the button since keyboard didn't work) I didn't have a network connection, had to restart again and now I'm connected. It *seems* like it has something to do with the network connection but I'm not sure. Can anyone help me with this?
<Arenlor> eFfeM hmm that's highly unusual, try it again, maybe a dependency wasn't installed
<eFfeM> Arenlor, already tried twice: The following packages have been kept back:
<eFfeM>   xinetd
<eFfeM> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Arenlor> NicEXE yes it's normal, you need to compile the kernel yourself enabling the large memory
<ssken> fenerli7 doesn't work that
<Arenlor> eFfeM try using "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xinetd"
<Mechdave> NicEXE, As far as I know you can have up to 32Gig, but you may need to compile a kernel enabling big mem
<eFfeM> Arenlor: ps says I am running both inetd and xinetd, is that ok ?
<schone> i just got ubunutu 8.10 working sweet with my laptop
<schone> but im just wondering where the best place is to download themes?
<NicEXE> Arenlor, Mechdave: How to do that?
<schone> which are easy to load
<mon^rch> gnome-look.org?
<Arenlor> eFfeM I'm not sure what they do myself lol, just know how to take are of it.
<cib0> it seems my nm-applet is broken, any way to re-install it?
<Arenlor> !bigmem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bigmem
<rabe> how can i do an automatic driver lookup for recently plugged devices?
<fenerli7>  ssken: both methods? including just browsing the device through file manager?
<eFfeM> Arenlor, thanks the reinstall fixed it, inetd is now also gone only xinetd is running
<fenerli7> ssken
<ssken> how can i see file manager?
<NicEXE> Arenlor, Mechdave: How to do that?
<ssken> fenerli7
<fenerli7> ssken
<Mechdave> NicEXE, It is a little involved, (I haven't managed to compile one for years), but you need to download the kernel source, install build essential
<mker> schone: gnome-look.org (or something like that)
<Mechdave> NicEXE, and follow a good tutorial on the latest kernels
<fenerli7> ssken: lol.. anyway, just open a folder somewhere, e.g. Places > Home
<cib0> can anyone tell me which package contains nm-applet?
<Arenlor> schone how is your wireless?
<fenerli7> cib0: networkmanager
<Arenlor> cib0 yes, network-manager-gnome
<fenerli7> cib0: and networkmanager-gnome
<Mechdave> cib0, you can use packages.ubuntu.com search for finding that
<rabe> how can i do an automatic driver lookup for recently plugged devices?
<fenerli7> cib0: there's a hyphen in there. thanks Arenlor
<Arenlor> fenerli7 lol yeah, just reinstalling it myself right now
<schone> can anyone suggest a good theme ?
<Arenlor> schone, Human is a good one
<Eion> Heya. My laptop did a strange thing that has happened once before (4 months ago). I booted it up as normal and I believe it was after grub had loaded the OS, the screen was filled with text like "ati.011352325 ERROR". then it rebooted, and gave me "GRUB ERROR 17". I know that if I reinstall Ubuntu everything will work as normal. SO WTF is going?
<invasion323> ciao
<invasion323> buon giorno
<cib0> ok, thanks =) i googled for it and all i found was a debian repository search which said it could not be found, lol..
<invasion323> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fenerli7> schone: for what? I'm currently using Elyssa for GTK2 (the blue one) and Community2 for Emerald
<ssken> thx fenerli7
<jin> is it possible for Ubuntu to keep an instance of a program in memory ? the default text editor/gedit is taking too much time to open. I have to wait like 4 seconds for it to open. gedit should open faster.
<fenerli7> ssken: no worries
<Arenlor> !grub error 17
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub error 17
<ssken> fenerli7 but i t doesn't sjow my real song that i have in mp3 player
<ladfnet> how come when i reboot, ubuntu does not forget my network settings that are not set in /etc/network/interfaces? I have not used any tools beside ifconfig and vconfig (I have two vlans on a trunk port). No dhcp involved. Any ideas/tip greatly appreciated. (It's server/black box)
<ssken> show some old songs that i have delted the from pm3 player
<padi> fenerli7: google for "Problem in 8.10 wireless", you'll find a lot of threads on ubuntuforums that have nothing to do with 8.10 but are only shown because of the line "
<padi> process111guestGo01
<padi>  Ubuntu 8.10 is out! You can find information on the new release by clicking here." in every thread
<padi> Go
<padi>   
<FloodBot1> padi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<padi>  Ubuntu 8.10 is out! ..." in every thread
<fenerli7> padi: lol ok, i get your point
<ssken> fenerli7?
<goshawk> hi
<paki_guy_666> Hi all I just upgraded to intrepid. The vpn options in network manager doesnt have the option to use vpn only for certain ip addresses?
<Arenlor> Eion try http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#17
<goshawk> i've just plugged in my usb multi-card reader and it does not get recognized by inprepid. it worked like a sharm in hardy
<datta> i want to download a site from the internet in ubuntu. how can i do that?
<paki_guy_666> datta: http://linuxreviews.org/quicktips/wget/
<rabe> how can i do an automatic driver lookup for recently plugged devices?
<Eion> Arenlor: I will, thanks!
<fenerli7> datta: sorry, i don't know of any, there was "teleport" for windows, you may want to search offline site or crawler on sourceforge or something
<fenerli7> paki_guy_666: no, the VPN options don't have that yet afaik. and I don't think datta meant one page
<datta> thanks wil try them
<fenerli7> just in case, can you confirm that you want datta? do you want to save a copy of one page or the entire site?
<fenerli7> what* you want
<datta> an entire domain i wanted that
<fenerli7> ok good
<paki_guy_666> fenerli7: previous ones used to have it.
<paki_guy_666> fenerli7: wget -r should do it?
<rabe> how can i do an automatic driver lookup for recently plugged devices?
<datta> mostly some images but don't want to manually save 100 pics that why
<ssken> fenerli7 why in rhthmbox doesn't show my new songs, but the old ones that i have deleted
<jjulian> after a reboot i get the message "No operation system found" ... after that with a chroot and a livesystem i reinstalled the grub and updated initramfs but i still get that error message can somebody help me? i cant boot my vista, xp nor ubuntu anmore since this reboot
<Arenlor> rabe I'm not sure what you mean, what did you plug in?
<fenerli7> ssken: I have no idea, I'm still puzzled as to why a simple mp3 player has given you this much grief
<ssken> fenerli7 i just want to solve it dude
<fenerli7> ssken: lol i realise, but i'm out of ideas
<Arenlor> jjulian try 'sudo update-grub' from the repair disk, otherwise use Vista's repair disk to repair the MBR (master boot record) and go from there, you'll at least have Vista and XP back then
<jjulian> Arenlor
<jjulian> i did boot the live system
<datta> nope this doesnot download the images. its like saving it from file only the html file
<Arenlor> jjulian don't just reinstall grub, just repair it with 'update-grub'
<jjulian> mounted my hard drive changed root to it, mounted proc and sys did a grub-insall with recheck and then a update-grub and then a update-initramfs -u ALL
<ssken> fenerli7 ok :(
<jjulian> still get that message
<fenerli7> ssken: did you try gnomad2 actually?
<ssken> no is it good?:)
<ssken> fenerli7 is it good :))0
<eisenn> can someone tell me where  .profile and .login would be?
<jjulian> Arenlor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB?#Methode-3:-Chroot-ueber-ein-Live-System i did all the command on that link
<ssken> : )
<ssken> :)
<fenerli7> ssken: never used it, but it's designed specifically for devices like yours
<eisenn> for enviromental variables.
<ssken> fenerli7 ok thx dude :)
<StoneNote> I just upgraded to intrepid and my machine is locking out, about 1/2 hour after a reboot.  three times in a row.  any suggestions on what to look at first?
<Arenlor> jjulian try http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#reinstallgrub
<Eisenhower> did anyone say anything?
<Mechdave> StoneNote, what do you mean locking out?
<fenerli7> StoneNote: X crashing, or complete system unresponding
<StoneNote> Mechdave, keyboard, mouse ui no response.  twice the hard drive light came on and stayed on.  once it didn't
<StoneNote> fenerli7, frozen.  no response
<Mechdave> StoneNote, Interesting one, do the logs say anything about it?
<fenerli7> can you force restart X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, if not, does Alt-PrintScreen-B do anything?
<fenerli7> until you find out, have a look at the system log viewer
<Arenlor> StoneNote: System > Administration > System Log
<StoneNote> fenerli7, I tried Ctrl-Alt-Del with no response.  I'll give Ctrl-Alt-BS a try next time it happens
<StoneNote> Arenlor,  ok, thanks. I'll start there
<fenerli7> StoneNote: Ctrl-Alt-Delete does nothing by default i think
<fenerli7> correction: it just opens some logout screen
<Mechdave> fenerli7, StoneNote, the Ctrl + Alt + Delete will reboot the machine whilst X is not running
<fenerli7> another option is reinstalling ubuntu, smooth upgrades is not something well kown to ubuntu
<StoneNote> fenerli7, brings up the log out session dialogue screen
<fenerli7> Mechdave: yeh, probably
<Mechdave> StoneNote, I would recommend you back up your /home and do a clean re install
<kebomix> hello , i have problem with my ubuntu  , sometimes when i open any video my laptop freeze and i have to stop power from it , but that is sometimes not always and it show me screen with many lines on it ?!!! , any solution 4 that ?
<darkdeeper> i usually make /home in a diffrent partition
<Arenlor> kebomix what version of Ubuntu?
<kebomix> 8,04
<darkdeeper> kebomix, maybe its just happen in a diffrent kind of video format
<darkdeeper> i mean the same kind of video format
<Mechdave> darkdeeper, that is what you should do, but I am too lazy for that ;)
<StoneNote> Mechdave, ugh.  I better start burning files to DVD then.
<StoneNote> thx
<kebomix> i have movie on .RMVB  sometimes when i open it , it opens and sometimes when i open it freeze , and this with all video formats
<Arenlor> night all!
<darkdeeper> arenlor, niteee
<darkdeeper> Mechdave, yeah u batter start burning dvd
<kebomix> drakdeeper : any solution 4 that ?
<Mechdave> darkdeeper, I backup all on an external server and leave nothing in my /home
<darkdeeper> kebomix, have u try a diffrent player?
<darkdeeper> Mechdave, what was ur problem again.if you already back it up.. then theres no problem then
<kebomix> drakdeeper : yeah , i used many players
<Mechdave> darkdeeper, no I don't have a problem... everything running sweet here, just was saying to StoneNote to backup and do a fresh install
<darkdeeper> kebomix, if the same video can be play now but not later.then maybe its something wrong with the codec...
<darkdeeper> kebomix, but i dont have any idea y tats happen.
<kebomix> ok
<mker> I have the encrypted private folder in Ubuntu and I want to reinstall. Will I be able to access the private folder after reinstalling?
<datta> no one has any idea on how to download a whole site in ubuntu?
<JMS32> I m have a question too. I m formated my 1 Tb hard drive in Windows XP and now it dont want to work! What to do?
<Mechdave> Has anyone had problems with flash not having any sound?
<fenerli7> Mechdave: yes, solved by using adobe flash player 10
<darkdeeper> mker, you have to change the primision
<Mechdave> fenerli7, roger that, thanks
<darkdeeper> JMS32, u wanna use it in windows or in linux?
<SOURdiesel> to install flash 10, does flash 9 need to ne uninstalled?
<kebomix> how to install this compiz effect ? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/EarthDesktop?content=84070
<SOURdiesel> *be
<darkdeeper> JMS32, reformat using fdisk or qtpartion
<fenerli7> datta: WebEater
<darkdeeper> kebomix, what version or ubuntu do u use.
<kebomix> darkdeeper: ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<j2fet> hmmm......
<G0shawk> 今天人好多
<fenerli7> kebomix: you don't install it, it's just pictures to use as wallpaper
<darkdeeper> lets just make sure ur compiz is install
<fenerli7> kebomix: but you will need the cube deformation plugin
<fosco_> !jp > G0shawk
<ubottu> G0shawk, please see my private message
<darkdeeper> kobomix, compiz is not a wall paper...
<darkdeeper> kobomix, go to symantic package manager and install compiz advance manager
<darkdeeper> kobomix, if its already install go to system preferance and klick on the advance manager to configure or compiz
<darkdeeper> !compiz | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<elvisds> is kubuntu fine with amd turion with ati radeon?
<LSD|Ninja> should be fine
<darkdeeper> elvisds, should be running fine with 8.10.dont know bout hardy tho
<LSD|Ninja> should be fine in hardy as well
<darkdeeper> oh dang.. kubuntu ha... dont know.. sorry.
<darkdeeper> yeah latest gf will work fine with the new kernal
<elvisds> thanks. i've 8.10
<blackpearl> HOW TO ACCESS my IDE Primary SLAVE in Ubuntu in VBox ????
<blackpearl> HOW TO ACCESS my IDE Primary SLAVE in Ubuntu in VBox ????
<blip-> hi all,  i just noticed the flash player 10 in the ubuntu 8.04 repos.... but i have another system which is a gutsy.... i can't find this new version 10 package there... is it only for 8.04+  ?    thanks
<unitedroad> HI all
<heyho____> hello all!! how can i find out the PID from bind9?
<heyho____> bind9 is not running
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, mount ur hd and go to Machine, settings,shared folders. Add a dir to 'machinefolders' and name it. Remember the name. I called it 'xdxdxd' as an example.. Inside the guest you need to add your share with the 'net' command (IF windows).."net use F: \\vboxsvr\xdxdxd"
<unitedroad> I am try to write a test module which will register a dummy character device using alloc_chrdev_Region
<unitedroad> when I compile and install the module, I see its entry in /proc/modules but the device entry in /proc/devices is missing
<darkdeeper> unitedroad, dont know.sorry.
<Bodsda> iAreBaboon, if you add the hardy or intrepid repo into your gutsy sources.list you should be able to download it
<zzznn>   
<darkdeeper> Bodsda, download the whole website???
<Bodsda> darkdeeper, no
<Mechdave> heyho____, if bind9 is not running then it does not have a PID
<unitedroad> I think others have also faced this problem because I saw a post on the ubuntu forum, but noone had answered it
<iAreBaboon> Bodsda: is that recommended though or could it be dangerous ?   i have no idea if flash 10 > flash 9...
<darkdeeper> ohh the flash one
<Frogzoo> heyho____: either ps aux |grep bind, or cat /var/run/bin*
<Bodsda> iAreBaboon, no its fine, if it borks your machine just remove the package then remove the repo then reinstall flash9
<unitedroad> I am using ubuntu 7.10 64 bit
<iAreBaboon> Bodsda: ok thanks
<Bodsda> iAreBaboon, your welcome
<heyho____> thx, Frogzoo
<zzznn> 我想单独升级某个软件，该如何使用命令？
<Mechdave> unitedroad, maybe you could try ##kernel
<Bodsda> !cn
<unitedroad> thanks Mechdave,
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<anniyan4u> can anyone help me with a problem?
<Bodsda> anniyan4u, ask away, if someone can help they will
<Mechdave> anniyan4u, just ask away
<anniyan4u> i am not getting the ubuntu splash screen at startup
<blackpearl> darkdeeper  : i am using Ubuntu  as my guest OS and WinXP as Host...and i need help for my guest OS
<goshawk> anniyan4u: what bootsplash system are you using? usplash?
<anniyan4u> what could be the problem? it is the same even at shutdown
<darkdeeper> ha???
<Bodsda> anniyan4u, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<Bodsda> !paste | anniyan4u
<ubottu> anniyan4u: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<anniyan4u> i am actually online from my friend's pc
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, can vbox be use on window???
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, virtualbox or vmware?
<goshawk> anniyan4u: the simplest solution is to reinstall the kernel, it will remake a initramfs that contains the bootsplash image
<blackpearl> darkdeeper : Yes ..i am using VBox on Winndows
<goshawk> anniyan4u: and be sure to have ubuntu-desktop installed
<Bodsda> anniyan4u, have you installed boot up manager or start up manager by any chance?
<Jakob_the_Liar> can someone please help me
<blackpearl> darkdeeper : virtualbox
<anniyan4u> Bodsda: nope
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, if you use wubi it would be easier.. but since its vbox and its in the wrong side... ususally people use linux as host...
<Jakob_the_Liar> i just spent 3 hours downloading a file and someone split it up into multiple .rars
<Mechdave> Jakob_the_Liar, Just ask your question dude
<ponk> hhmmm..
<rose> hi...how can I make my ubuntu look like Mac?? I couldnt find it in synaptic....
<Bodsda> anniyan4u, can you get to your machine?
<Jakob_the_Liar> but when i try to open them it says not supported type
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, u need to google for tat
<Jakob_the_Liar> what do i do
<anniyan4u> ﻿Bodsda: not at least in two hours time
<rose> i look for 'gnome-look' but could not find this in synaptic...
<Mechdave> Jakob_the_Liar, you might have to install rar support
<zzznn> install an softw
<Frogzoo> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jakob_the_Liar> you wouldnt happen to know the package name would you mer
<blackpearl> darkdeeper : i do that
<anniyan4u> ﻿Bodsda: will someone be able to help me if i ask at that time?
<Jakob_the_Liar> Mechdave,
<Bodsda> anniyan4u, when you get to it, when you see the grub menu, press 'e' then press 'e' again, this will take you to the boot line editing -- make sure theres no word that says 'nosplash'
<diego> hi, people¡
<Elmnas> hi guys
<darkdeeper> Jakob_the_Liar, use "<Jakob_the_Liar>"
<Elmnas> does ion3 work in ubuntu??
<Mechdave> Jakob_the_Liar, try this page mate ---> http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-rar-archiver-rar
<danub> hey all, anyone have truecrypt installed?
<darkdeeper> ala
<darkdeeper> sudo apt-get install rar
<danub> anyone use truecrypt?
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | danub
<ubottu> danub: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jakob_the_Liar> thanks alot Mechdave much appreciated
<Mechdave> Jakob_the_Liar, no problem
<danub> DIFH-iceroot: to which i say "if no one in here has it installed, then there is no point in attempting to ask the question
<blackpearl> Need OPINION on   gparted-live-0.3.9-4.iso
<blackpearl> gparted-live-0.3.9-4.iso (GNOME PARTITION EDITOR)
<DIFH-iceroot> danub:.... just ask your question
<danub> how do you get truecrypt installed
<histo> !truecrypt | danub
<ubottu> danub: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<danub> i have tried the deb package from truecrypt, but its corrupt, i tried compiling from source, but that also fails
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, what kind ofopinion u want
<DIFH-iceroot> danub: sudo apt-get install truecrypt
<Kanzar> hey all, was wondering how I'm supposed to apply the patch linked in post 16? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528927
<danub> DIFH-iceroot: if it was that easy i would have done that already
<danub> but truecrypt isn't an available package thru adept
<Mechdave> danub, this is on an older version but should still be ok --> http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-truecrypt-50-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<blackpearl> darkeeper : since i'm using Ubuntu (as guest OS) in Virtualbox on WinXP ..i created very small IDE Primary Master for Ubuntu in Virtualbox.i heard "gparted" can be used to resize my virtual IDE Primary Master ????
<danub> Mechdave: that would install on 8.10?
<Mechdave> danub, dunno, but no harm in reading it either ;)
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, since u fimilier with windows... qparted is similier to partition magic
<danub> not at all :)
<blackpearl> darkdeeper : where can i find qparted ???
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, for installation or README
<mop__> hallo
<blackpearl> darkdeeper : for partiionnig my virtaual IDE Prmary Master
<darkdeeper> so for installtion...
<darkdeeper> rite
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, i dont get it.. u want the manual or u want the software
<kebomix> hello . how to install new pointers ?
<jrib> kebomix: huh?
<Mechdave> danub, truecrypt is a windows only thing
<Kanzar> asking again... :< hey all, was wondering how I'm supposed to apply the patch linked in post 16? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528927
<Mechdave> danub, truecrypt is a windows only thing... Oops and Linux
<jrib> Kanzar: you would need to rebuild whatever package contains that file and apply the patch to the source code
<Mechdave> danub, http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php
<Kanzar> yeah... well... i don't know which file that is :(
<blackpearl> darkdeeper : i want qparted as a software ..where can i get it ?
 * Kanzar goes looking again -_-
<kebomix> how to install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Silver+XCursors+3D?content=5533
<danub> Mechdave: yeah i just did it again trying to use there deb package and this time it installed without an error
<jrib> Kanzar: are you sure you want to do this?
<danub> not sure why the first 2 times failed, maybe the laptop was in a bad state that was corrected after the reboot ::shrugs::
<Kanzar> hmm, well, maybe? D:
<Mechdave> danub, bewdy... you are up and running then :)
<jrib> kebomix: did you read the words on the link you just gave?  Look at the "Installation" part?
<Kanzar> i'm trying to fix the bug in how amsn doesn't flash in the traybar >_>
<danub> yep :) now all i have to do is find a way to crack it lol
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, oh tat would be easy... gparted is included as a package in ubuntu so issue a command "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, this will install gparted in your linux system..
<Kanzar> blegh
<jrib> !source > Kanzar
<ubottu> Kanzar, please see my private message
<larson9999> i'm trying to like policykit but seems like every time i want to administer something i have to spend 15 minutes figuring out why the unlock is disabled.
<Kanzar> mm...
<markginter24> I have an Intel video chipset which works fine with compiz until I manually enable the Virtual line in xorg.conf file.  Anyone with similar problem?
<jrib> Kanzar: and read 'man patch', it's easy to read.  You apply the patch before running dpkg-buildpackage.  You should also increment the package version and append "~kanzar1" to the version using 'dch -i'
<blackpearl> darkdeeper : thanx
<darkdeeper> blackpearl, np
<Kanzar> well, linflash isn't available
<jrib> Kanzar: and the patch is for metacity....
<Kanzar> o rly
<Kanzar> :<
 * Kanzar downloads
<markginter24> If I run compiz --replace without the Virtual line set in xorg.conf then it reports "Software Rasterizer: not present"
<darkdeeper> reinstall compiz then
<markginter24> but if I run compiz --replace with the Virtual line set it reports a Software raterizer.  That's confusing since both report the same max 3D texture size
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I install openoffice 3 with ubuntu?
<markginter24> g0th look for the openoffice 3 ppa
<markginter24> google is your friend :)
<error404notfound> I am setting up a ubuntu gateway using DHCP, DNS and iptables, facing some problems, anybody who wanna help?
<nibbler> error404notfound: give clear questions and see if someone wanna help
<PookAir> Hi, wanted to know if there is a good way to run ubuntu an windows on the same machine.
<Mechdave> error404notfound, can yo be more specific about your problems?
<Stooge> yes
<jrib> !dualboot > PookAir
<Stooge> use vmware pookair
<ubottu> PookAir, please see my private message
<markginter24> error404notfound -- have you tried using firestarter?
<deltah> irc.freenode.net
<darkdeeper> g0th, add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main" in ur 3rd party at software source and run apt-get update
<Dvyjones> If I want 64 bit on my computer, do I only need to change the CPU to a 64 bit CPU?
<markginter24> anyone have a chance to consider my intel software rasterizer question?
<PookAir> ubottu, thanks alot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks alot
<g0th> yes thanks I already added that
<jonsen> Hello
<error404notfound> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=988810
<Bodsda> Dvyjones, yes, but whats the point?
<DIFH-iceroot> Dvyjones: no you also need a 64bit-OS
<PookAir> another wuestion is, ubuntu is linux based and linux is unix based? am i correct?
<Dvyjones> So I need to change the CPU and install Ubuntu 64-bit version?
<markginter24> PookAir - linux is linux based
<Dvyjones> Bodsda: 64 bit is faster, right?
<error404notfound> PookAir: linux is NOT unix based...
<darkdeeper> g0th, run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade.it will install ur openoffice3
<DIFH-iceroot> PookAir: ubuntu is a linux distribution which is not based on unix
<DIFH-iceroot> Dvyjones: no
<Bodsda> Dvyjones, not really, not unless you have shed loads of ram
<error404notfound> Dvyjones: not really, depends on hardware configuration afaik...
<DIFH-iceroot> Dvyjones: if you have mor then 4GB ram, use 64bit, otherwise use 32bit
<error404notfound> Dvyjones: I head that unless you have 32Gig of RAM you can distiguish between 32bit and 64 bit OS performance
<markginter24> Dvyjones: I have a 64bit laptop and a Pentium M laptop -- no noticable difference between the two
<darkdeeper>  Dvyjones, 32bit if good for ram that is 3 gig or less.. if you have mooore then u batter use 64
<Dvyjones> From wikipedia: A common misconception is that 64-bit architectures are no better than 32-bit architectures unless the computer has more than 4 GB of memory.
<markginter24> so - no suggestions on the intel/compiz/software rasterizer / errror?
<ramiro>  hello, i am very interested in using ubuntu in a laptop but i read about the disk health problems arround it, does anybody knows how much real is that ? 
<marcuse> hi
<markginter24> ramiro - that's so 2007
<markginter24> ramiro -- if I recall right - it was strictly a laptop-centric issue and was solved quickly
<Bodsda> disk health problems??
<Dvyjones> Anyways, I want to buy a new CPU, because I need a faster one (going to buy more RAM too), any reccommendations that work with Ubuntu (preferably dual- or quad-core)?
<wydd> I've aready googled around ... but how to get wired network up before login in 8.10?
<Bodsda> Dvyjones, intel anything is a safe bet
<markginter24> wydd -- go into the NetworkManager settings and click the System Setting box for the interface that you want
<markginter24> Does anyone know what would cause compiz to try to trigger the Software Rasterizer - or what that even means?
<ramiro> but i read a lot of discussions in launchpad, i do not know what is real or not
<markginter24> ramiro -- I use ubuntu on multiple laptops -- never had a problem
<Pupeno> How do I make the brightness control stop appearing every time the power is plugged and unplugged from the laptop?
<ramiro> [markginter24] the problem is about the number of hard disk cycles
<darkdeeper> ramiro, that is soooooooo longtime ago.its been solve ...
<Kanzar> hrm...
<wydd> markginter24: it works for wireless on my laptop, but not for wired in my desktop server... I have to login manually to get it working again (even changing the system settings)... was it supposed to work?
<Prometheus7777> hi, i have a cd with audio tracks and data track with files but i am able only to see audio tracks. How to mount cd to see files from data track?
<wydd> markginter24: "system settings" should be on or off?
<markginter24> ramiro - again, pulling this from memory - but it seems to me the problem centered around how aggressive the 'power savings' were especially for laptops - thus it would cycle down and up too often.  It was fixed.
<padi> Hi all
<Kanzar> while doing ./configure, i get that of the package requirements, "No package 'gconf-2.0' found" was the one not met
<markginter24> wydd -- I assume that System Settings should be checked and that would cause it to 'come up' when the machine does.  If not then it would seem to be a bug.
<Abracadabr4> Hi all
<Pupeno> Kanzar: for a gconf-something-dev package.
<Kanzar> requirement is  gconf-2.0 >= 1.2.0
<Kanzar> hmm
 * Kanzar goes looking synaptic
<jrib> Kanzar: you didn't listen :/
<Kanzar> :<
<Kanzar> what
<Kanzar> i patched >_>
<jrib> Kanzar: you are going to break your install like this
<Kanzar> D:
<padi> Do you also have problems with WPA authentication in 8.10? This is really a big issue. I am here with an Atheros AR5211 card and neither of the wireless clients (and network managers) work for me. wpa_supplicant just goes into some sort of while loop: http://pastebin.com/m40a8cf2d please anyone help me
<jrib> Kanzar: did you read the link I gave you about rebuilding packages?
<Kanzar> >____>
 * Kanzar whistles innocently
<ramiro> [markginter24] , i got a watch at this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695 , the problem is that i have to install in a lot of laptops, and someone put that lot of affected issues in my face, and the things are cancelled by now
<Kanzar> *cough*
<unimatrix> hi, is there an easy way to get nvidia 180 drivers on intrepid without screwing something up?
 * Clive is having upgrade troubles. I have a machine that started out as a late beta of Kubuntu Breezy. It just upgraded fine to Dapper, but is now refusing to upgrade from Dapper to Hardy, saying "A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." when I tried do-release-upgrade . Any ideas?
<trailbrain> How long does it take for a program like Flock to be included in the repositories?
<darkdeeper> forever
<trailbrain> Really?
<darkdeeper> nah.. kidding.. its depand on how many people use and request for it.
<trailbrain> Why's that?  I thought it just had to be a stable app and then it could get included--BTW I'm new to linux
<trailbrain> Where do you go to make that suggestion within the community?
<jrib> trailbrain: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124933
<danub> cd /home/danub
<lada> zdravim nevite cim otevirat fotky v rawu konica minolta?
<trailbrain> I had to tweak it a bit to get flash working, but it's doing great now
<markginter24> ramiro -- I can only share what I remember -- although -- looking at the bug report it also notes that the problem exists on Mac OSX and Windows -- so this isn't specific to linux.
<Zambezi> Anyone with Samsung 1TB SATA-drive who would like to give me a pastebin of hdparm -I? Cause my drive shows only 31 MB.
<markginter24> Does anyone know what would cause compiz to try to trigger the Software Rasterizer - or what that even means?
<ham_> when make meet problem
<ham_> make: *** No targets.  Stop.
<ham_> does someone meet such problem?
<jrib> ham_: specify a target
<ham_> make: *** No targets.  Stop when make Makefile
<ham_> yes, I specify a target
<jrib> ham_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ham_> i wanna to make device driver
<wydd> markginter24: no, definitiely is not working before login. Lots of reports on google, but no easy answer...
<ham_> I do "make Makefile"
<ramiro> markginter24, yes, i read about too, so if it is really the same problem on win it is ok, i heard a lot of things, and i thought it was a problem solved in some OS / Distros, or "tricked", im not sure. but there may be something official to make ny defense of installing ubuntu more reliable, isnt it ?
<sluxor> anybody here know how to open a truecrypt encrypted VFAT partition? I'l need to know once my external HD finishes formatting.. :P
<darkdeeper> sluxor
<rtaveras> hi someone
<darkdeeper> nooo
<jrib> ham_: did you read the documentation?  There is probably a README and INSTALL file that you should be reading
<wydd> Is anyone else having problems to get wired network up before logging in in 8.10??
<rtaveras> i need help
<darkdeeper> !someone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ham_> I just wanna make the kernel driver
<Kanzar> whoo, patched and installed
<sluxor> darkdeeper, am I not allowed to ask questions here regarding encryption?
<Kanzar> hopefully nothing too bad happened D:
<ham_> i wanna learn device driver program
<TheMafia> Does anyone know how to limit ssh attempts via shorewall on hardy?
<darkdeeper> sluxor any question regarding linux is welcome... dosent matter encryption or anything
<ham_> I wanna to make the device drivers in linux kernel
<rtaveras> i have one project .jar with my sql , but i cant connect to mysql one time i have de myproject.jar , before yes on the IDE netbeans
<sluxor> ok because encryption is illegal in some countries.. i had to ask that as well
<sluxor> lol
<ham_> but meet the make: *** No targets.  Stop.
<redpick> Hi, anyone own a dell xps desktop with the 19-in-1 card reader?
<markginter24> wydd -- you could manually set it in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ham_> and all the device drivers are all same
<darkdeeper> ham_ are u in the make folder
<ham_> I guess I miss some program
<dr_willis> redpick,  not me.. but i do know that on some laptops - only some of those builtin-reader 'slots' will work.. dependgn on the chipset used for the reader.
<redpick> ham_: no targets means you're missing a Makefile
<|Dreams|> what is it with pidgin works when it wants to and not very often and i have reinstalled it twice grrrr
<darkdeeper> sluxor, ur kidding rite... nvr heard about tat.... that is new even for me
<redpick> dr_willis: it "just worked" with 8.04, with 8.10 it's stopped
<tomas_> hola
<jrib> redpick: he's running 'make Makefile'
<redpick> dr_willis: trouble is I can't identify it
<ham_> redpick, but i have the Makefile
<tomas_> ii am spanish
<darkdeeper> ham_ try running ./configure 1st
<dr_willis> redpick,  Not sure what to tell you then. Was this a Upgrade? does it work with the live cd? are 2 big questions others  that know more..may want answered. :)
<wydd> markginter24: sure I could, that's what we've being doing for years... but wasn't new network-manager supposed to make it work?
<tomas_> starting without administrative privileges
<tomas_> que puedo hacer?
<ham_> I don't find the configure file
<redpick> upgrade, not tried the live CD.
<LjL> !es | tomas_
<ubottu> tomas_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ham_> I wanna make device drivers of linux kernel
<sluxor> darkdeeper, some countries like to have big brother watching you
<sluxor> lol
<markginter24> wydd: of course :)  It apparently couldn't deliver this time around... silly developers ...
<tomas_> ok, gracias
<nedwell> Ubuntu 8.10 & AMD64: Somewhat regularly, while holding my left mouse button while scrolling in Firefox or rotating my Compiz cube, even though I am SURE that I have not released my mouse button, it performs as if I had.  Does anyone know how to solve this?  I had thought it was Compiz related (auto hover?), but couldn't find anything set.  Thanks!
<ham_> ham@laptop:/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/drivers/rtc$ make Makefile
<ham_> make: Nothing to be done for `Makefile'.
<darkdeeper> !pastebin | ham_
<ubottu> ham_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wydd> markginter24:  ;) let's try it manually for now.... (although some have reported it may conflict with network-manager...)  I'll see and tell you in a minute
<markginter24> wydd -- I've noticed that even with a consistent interface, NM seems to vary greatly between the big 3 (Fedora/Suse/Ubuntu)
<LjL> ham_: use the "module-assistant" package to compile kernel modules, don't do it manually
<ham_> If I write a device driver , How do i compile the driver
<ham_> module-assistant?
<bakarat> is PAE enabled in 8.10 desktop?
<jrib> bakarat: no
<bakarat> jrib: hmm, is it better to custom build a kernel or use 64 bit version?
<ham_> whats the module-assistant?
<LjL> !info module-assistant | ham_
<ubottu> module-assistant (source: module-assistant): tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.11ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 97 kB, installed size 508 kB
<jrib> bakarat: I just use 64bit.  That's better in the sense that I don't have to rebuild the kernel myself everytime it needs to be updated
<LjL> ham_, if you don't know how to use "make", i honestly have my doubts you'd write a device driver in the near future, so in the meanwhile, try module-assistant
<bakarat> jrib: true, the main goal for this machine is to host VMs and play media
<bakarat> jrib: any known issues along that line with 64 bit these days?
<Greencoat1982> I have kind of a long question here, I have two hd's 250gb and 1tb my system was installed on 250gb/sda I later added 1tb/sdb I formatted the entire sdb as the primary partition and only have the base partitions on sda....
<jrib> bakarat: not really.  Sun doesn't provide a java plugin for the browser yet, but you can use icedtea
<bakarat> jrib: how about...flash? :p
<jrib> bakarat: works fine
<azurewrathx> hi
<bakarat> jrib: o sweet :>
<azurewrathx> :)
<bakarat> jrib: 64 bit it is :p
<ham_> I don't find the package ghaith
<Greencoat1982> ....is it possible to copy my filesystem to sdb, boot from a cd and reformat sda so that i can put a few more partitions in it, and then copy the filesystem back
<azurewrathx> someone know what is best ide for programming whit Syscalls ans unix APIs?
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: should be.
<ham_> In fact i wanna write the ubuntu linux device drivers
<azurewrathx> language c\c++
<datta> i am trying to watch a video from the internet which is wmv but its not opening in mozilla
<ham_> but i don't know how to compile the device drivers
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: however, you'll need to use the "archive" switch of cp so you don't mess up permissions
<Greencoat1982> ok is that as simple as literaly copying and pasting sda into a file on sdb
<azurewrathx> i create device driver for windows platforms
<ham_> what should I do to compile linux device drivers
<azurewrathx> but for linux i'm learning
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: what, the dev file?
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: not quite.
<ham_> make: Nothing to be done for `Makefile'.
<ham_> whats wrong with my ubuntu
<Greencoat1982> I don't want to lose my customizations and such
<bakarat> can i put /boot on software raid?
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: you could just back up your home dir, /etc, and reinstall
<Greencoat1982> I basically don't want to have to redownload any dependencies again
<chaos_> h
<ham_> are there some one write the linux device driver
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: is there anything that prevents you from just resizing the partitions?
<Greencoat1982> so etc is all I need to keep my libaries, personal settings and such?
<ham_> people there are almost all ask question
<Greencoat1982> yes everytime I try it with Gparted it just spins and spins but nothing ever happens
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: not quite.
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: booted from a livecd?
<Split> you could also backup list of all installed packages so you can reinstall those
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: also, gparted will take a *long* time, depending on the size of the volume. be patient.
<Frogzoo> dpkg --get-selections
<Greencoat1982> no it keeps giving me an error, is there a minimal boot cd with just what I need to boot from it and use gparted or some partitioner?
<vahid_> savaihd
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: the live cd will work
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: just make sure none of the drives you're trying to edit are mounted.
<vahid_> i have problem in gparted to delete a partition:
<vahid_> Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6
<Chousuke> and back up your data .p
<Aperculum> I printed something and it didn't print letter "u"
<Greencoat1982> ok so having orginally formatted sdb as only one partition, can I resize it?
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: probably.
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: depends on the filesystem
<Greencoat1982> ext3
<Chousuke> yeah, that can be shrunk
<Chousuke> why do you want to repartition?
<LjL> how can i have a partition mounted somewhere, and at the same time have a *directory* inside that partition "mounted" somewhere else?
<Greencoat1982> I know I'll catch flac for this, but I want to put a windows partition on for a bit so I can update my zune
<Chousuke> hmm
<Greencoat1982> I have Virtualbox buts its giving me hell right now, so its actually simpler to just go through this to add the partition
<bernhard> hoi
<Chousuke> tried with wine? :P
<Greencoat1982> but I only need it temporarilyas after this update I can do everything I need wirelessly
<Greencoat1982> yes wine doesn't give the program the right handshake
<Chousuke> :/
<Greencoat1982> hmm perhaps a windows live cd exists?
<Chousuke> nah
<shadewind> why does my xorg.conf look funny on a new install?
<shadewind> it looks nearly empty
<shadewind> no way that config could work...
<markginter24> shadewind -- welcome to the next generation of X
<Chousuke> shadewind: it's supposed to be empty
<shadewind> explain
<Chousuke> shadewind: x.org will autodetect as much as it can
<Chousuke> shadewind: usually, that is enough
<shadewind> this is not Ubuntu specific I guess?
<Chousuke> nope
<Greencoat1982> for the livecd and gparted, do I let it boot all the way up
<shadewind> so if I did the same on openSUSE, it would probably work too?
<dr_willis> shadewind,  thats the new - auto-configuraing Xorg features kicking in
<markginter24> shadewind: unless you want to expand the size of your desktop and keep compiz running and you set the virtual line in the xorg.conf file and it craps out -- like is happening to me...
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: yeah
<Chousuke> shadewind: as long as opensuse uses a new enough X
<Greencoat1982> and can I copy my home file to sdb from there as well
<shadewind> Chousuke: I see
<markginter24> shadewind -- opensuse still uses yast to set the xorg.conf file and fills it up waaay more (if I recall correctly)
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: you could but you'd need to mount sda and sdb
<shadewind> markginter24: it does
<Chousuke> shadewind: a lot of work has gone into autodetection lately :)
<Greencoat1982> I can still unmount them right
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: sure.
<leeyee> hi, guys. anyone succeeded in connecting target embedded board in ubuntu via serial port?
<shadewind> Chousuke: I can see that
<Chousuke> Greencoat1982: any reason you can't install windows on sdb though?
<Greencoat1982> and what file level did I need to copy at? / or /home /dev, etc.
<shadewind> Chousuke: I like Ubuntu sort of... but I miss the configurability of openSUSE
<dr_willis> Greencoat1982,  you are you are not using  /dev/sdb when you should be using  /dev/sdb1 to mount the thing?
<DeVnOrE> god mornin'
<Chousuke> shadewind: I dunno about opensuse but ubuntu is plenty configurable :)
<Greencoat1982> I'm trying to but i won't let me resize it with gparted as of yet, but I still have tried to resize it with the livecd
<shadewind> Chousuke: I'd prefer not have to open a terminal
<jae686> will ubuntu 8.10 server install on a 128mb pc ?
<Greencoat1982> I'm going to go hunt me down another copy and try that next
<DeVnOrE> jae686: yes 128mb ram will do, but more is better
<Frogzoo> jae686: thought min was 256
<Frogzoo> jae686: oh, maybe not for server
<DeVnOrE> i'v installed on a 128mb vmware
<jae686> hummm i have a duron 800 with 128 ram and i want to make a file and a printer server out of it
<Frogzoo> jae686: should be fine
<DeVnOrE> just skip gnome, and ise xfce if you need X
<darkdeeper> 128 ram to make a file server??damn
<DeVnOrE> or other minimal manager
<whyameye> 8.10: monitor login is at correct resolution but once I log in the resolution goes to 1024x768. nvidia card. xorg.conf created by nvidia config tool. target resolution 1440x900
<Chousuke> 128 RAM is low for anything nowadays
<NicEXE> I have just downloaded Blender x86_64 (the latest version available). Where should I extract the contents of the file?
<DeVnOrE> Chousuke: it will run but not fast/good
<Chousuke> not because stuff can't run, but because it makes no sense to use such a machine for anythign.
<darkdeeper> i dont think it will support mooore then 3 using copying a file with 128
<bakarat> can i put /boot on software raid or will this cause problems?
<darkdeeper> how bout ifyou put 1024 of swap..how will tat perform
<Frogzoo> bakarat: it will work, but you will need to use LILO as your boot loader
<Chousuke> darkdeeper: swap doesn't help
<DeVnOrE> bakarat: i think there is a guide someware to run system on nvraid
<shadewind> Chousuke: though it seems that the autoconfig stuff totally breaks evertyhing with proprietary drivers
<Chousuke> darkdeeper: swap is a rescue mechanism when you run out of RAM
<Chousuke> shadewind: well, that's too bad.
<Chousuke> shadewind: I don't care for the proprietary stuff myself
<bakarat> Frogzoo: DeVnOrE hmm supposing i wish to keep the default install as much as possible (so grub), do i only need to put /boot outside the raid or is there another critical folder?
<shadewind> Chousuke: okay. I prefer drivers that work.
<Chousuke> shadewind: yeah, so do I
<darkdeeper> Chousuke, yeah do dont think 128 will perform much.would make ur head ace like crazy tats one thing for sure
<ham> make: Nothing to be done for `Makefile'.
<Frogzoo> bakarat: google for docs that will explain it better than I
<j> 'lo
<ham> whats problem with my make
<j> need some help
<bakarat> Frogzoo: ok :>
<ham> I wanna compile linux kernel module
<DeVnOrE> i think all the conf of the raid willend up in initram so think only boot need to be outside
<trekdanne> I am trying to use alsa without pulseaudio in 8.10 but i am having a problem. alsamixer cannot open the device even though it displays properly in /proc/asound/cards. the modules seems to be loaded. any suggestions?
<trekdanne> and no sound obviously
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone help me with using gfxboot ?
<NicEXE> I have just downloaded blender. Where should I extract that file?
<Guest4946> i just plugged a new device on my computer, i'd want to know on which usb port (like tty1 etc)
<Guest4946> how can i do?
<Aperculum> dmesg
<darkdeeper> tty1 is not a usb port
<Guest4946> which one also
<Bast> Guest4946: try lsusb
<Guest4946> thx
<rhalff> hi how can I prevent packages that rely on a mysql-server trying to install the server locally ? I want to use a remote mysql server.
<darkdeeper> Bast, what should lsusb do.. just wondering.
<DeVnOrE> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-86219.html a ubuntu on raid "guide"
<darkdeeper> !lsusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsusb
<NicEXE> I have just downloaded blender. Where should I extract that file?
<sin> ...
<donald> hey i have a little proble with Xvidcap
<sunrise987> Hello, I'm trying to change my wireless card settings to monitor mode: "iwconfig eth1 mode monitor" but it does not seem to be working, any idea?
<Bast> darkdeeper: it should list what is on your USB
<tdawgedogg> can someone help me with static ip setup in 8.10...i created a new connection and set the mac and ip address and all that stuff...It starts fine with that IP address but i cant access the internet....but i can access my linksys router settings fine
<elTigre> Hi! My sound drivers or something just broke....
<elTigre> I get only noise
<Bast> tdawgedogg: have you set your router as the gateway?
<elTigre> in different programs
<DeVnOrE> tdawgedogg: have tou set the dns to you router-adress?
<ham> make error when make on /lib/module/2.6.24-19-generic/build
<bakarat> is it safe to state that everything used to configure ubuntu is saved in either /etc or ~/ ?
<donald> when i click record on xvidcap it disapears and creats a video file which has nothing in it
<sin> hey ppl... im really a new new new bie can u help me where to find all about reepository ubuntu 8.10 64-bit
<kharloss> hi . can i use my trendnet router to provide some local IP`s  192.168.x.x   for my notebook, palm, Wii  but in the same time  to provide public internet adress for another computer plugged in LAN port ?
<TommySprat> I was upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 but in the middle of the installation ubuntu froze and i had to force a restart with the power button. Now the latest kernel says kernel panic and when i boot the old kernel it tells me the display can't be detected and it doesn't respond to my mouse and keyboard
<rjune_> kharloss: not likely
<donald> can somebody help me with Xvidcap?
<tdawgedogg> bast: what do you mean set my router as the gateway?  Is there a setting in my linksys router that I have to change for that?
<DeVnOrE> tdawgedogg: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<rjune_> kharloss: the best you can probably do is setup 1:1 nat and DHCP to simulate that
<dr_willis> bakarat,  there could be some other odd programs that have configs elsewere.. but i cant think of any
<tdawgedogg> deVnOrE: I thought the default gateway was my routers address...in this case its 192.168.1.69...i should also set my dns to this ip?
<bakarat> dr_willis: ok :>
<kharloss> rjune_  can talk private ?
<dr_willis> bakarat,  locally installed stuff might go to /usr/local/etc
<rjune_> if you like
<bakarat> dr_willis: ah, did not know that
<DeVnOrE> tdawgedogg: you need a dns to resolv the adresses and the linksys acts like a dns-relay
<donald> what is a good applicatiojn to record my desktop?
<bakarat> dr_willis: well my current system has a crapload of stuff installed and /usr/local/etc is empty :D
<Bast> tdawgedogg: No. When you configured your static IP you needed to provide the IP address, network mask and a gateway address. The gateway is your Linksys, it is where all non-local domain IP requests get routed to
<bakarat> dr_willis: so should be fine for my needs :>
<ham> what does the file fixdep.c used to ?
<damaltor> hey everybody, i have the following problem: i installed Xubuntu on a fujitsu lifebook, wich perfectly worked with feisty. after installation, wich worked perfectly, i booted into the new system. but the cdrm drive is not found (in feisty, it was recognized as /dev/hdc as far as i can remember). there is no /dev/hdc, /dev/sdc, or dev/cdrom. what can i do?
<Bast> tdawgedogg: hold on - do you have your linksys on one network and your PC's on another?
<bakarat> what is the easiest way to monitor software raid and exchange a harddrive if necessary?
<DeVnOrE> tdawgedogg: or you can configure your linksys to auto-set your box to a specificip "dhcp-static" so to speak
<jae686> odd, the alt install cd does not find the cd-rom ?
<elTigre> update: Sound only works with OSS backend... esd, pulseaudio, and ALSA give static noise
<DeVnOrE> tdawgedogg: then the settings of dns and GW and ip will be dynamic but static at the same time..
<dr_willis> bakarat,  proberly
<sunrise987> I'm trying to change my wireless card settings to monitor mode: "iwconfig eth1 mode monitor" but it does not seem to be working, any idea?
<NicEXE> I have just downloaded blender. Where should I extract that file?
<mylisto> wondering...
<mylisto> is anyone a member of demonoid.com
<DeVnOrE> jae686: i had s similar prob on my M32n workstaion mb when i used the secondary ide as it was o another controller
<elTigre> NicEXE: apt-get install blender
<jrib> NicEXE: delete it.  blender is in the repositories
<kevin1> Guys, I'm searching for a website with tons of tutorials for GIMP - Like making weblayouts and stuff - If you have some suggestions please tell me
<NicEXE> elTigre: I want the 64 bit version
<DeVnOrE> NicEXE: always use apt-get if possible
<elTigre> NicExe extract to home directory
<damaltor> hey everybody, i have the following problem: i installed Xubuntu on a fujitsu lifebook, wich perfectly worked with feisty. after installation, wich worked perfectly, i booted into the new system. but the cdrm drive is not found (in feisty, it was recognized as /dev/hdc as far as i can remember). there is no /dev/hdc, /dev/sdc, or dev/cdrom. what can i do?
<ham> how to compile ubuntu kernel
<ham> ?
<AnAnt> how can I use gfxboot with grub ?
<donald> what's a good video file converter?
<jrib> !kernel > ham
<ubottu> ham, please see my private message
<wydd> What does "System Settings" exactly means in network-manager?
<jrib> donald: ffmpeg
<dr_willis> donald,  ffmpeg, mencoder
<tdawgedogg> deVnOrE: so type 192.168.1.69 for both default gateway and dns?
<tdawgedogg> deVnOrE: also do i type the default gateway to my router or the default gateway from the router to the internet?
<donald> tks all
<DeVnOrE> tdawgedogg: yes and to your router.
<poopuser> hi i have a problem.ubuntu and other linux desktops doesn't reckognize my pendrive (blkid) but lsusb shows that it is present Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0781:5406 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro 4GB Flash Drive (still it's onlt gb drive) how can i fix it?]
<Necra> hi, i just updated to 8.10 and now gdm and X don't work
<Necra> screen keeps flashing
<Necra> there seems to be some problem with pam?
<linlin> 怎么没有人
<Necra> auth.log says: gdm[5615]: pam_nologin(gdm:auth): cannot determine username
<linlin> 怎么没有人说中文
<Necra> repeated lots of times
<Necra> any ideas?
<donald> is there a good video converter which will change a .ogg to a Youtube format?
<Stalker72> 1. Flash videos don't play, and those who play have no sound.
<ziroday> !cn | linlin
<ubottu> linlin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ziroday> Stalker72: which version of ubuntu?
<Stalker72> ziroday: 8.10
<kitply> Hi everyone. I tried to mount my C: of windows xp SP2 through ubuntu. I get the following error "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply", but i am able to mount my d: drive. Since I am new to ubuntu can anyone guide me how to solve this problem?
<Stalker72> ziroday: latest updates
<donald> Stalker72 i have the same problem on my desktop but sometimes it works, i have no idea what the problem is
<ziroday> Stalker72: have you installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<Stalker72> ziroday: yeah
<ziroday> donald: which version of ubuntu?
<jim_p> kitply, right click mount is what you used?
<donald> how can i convert a .ogg to a youtube format?
<ziroday> Stalker72: what site does the video not play?
<jim_p> donald, ffmpeg
<kitply> jim_p: yes
<Stalker72> ziroday: All sites.. YouTube for example
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: flashplugin-nonfree is old, the new one is adobe-flashplugin
<donald> 8.04.1
<Stalker72> ziroday: All the videos I've watched in 1-2 months :P
<jim_p> kitply, can you please pastebin me the contents of fstab?
<kitply> jim_p: "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<tomek> hi. do you guys also have no sound with Skype under 8.10 ?
<donald> how do i use ffmpeg?
<joaopinto> hi, I just get static noise on my speakers after a recent unclean shutdown, with the live cd everything plays fine, any hints ?
<Stalker72> 2. Sound Preferences -> Test (on any) : "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.You don't have permission to open the device."
<ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: really? I'm running intrepid and the package adobe-flashplugin does not exist
<joaopinto> tomek, I had, i just had to select "pulse" for the playback device
<jim_p> kitply, i dont care what the message says! pastebin me this       cat /etc/fstab
<kitply> jim_p: ok
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: its flash 10 from the backports in 8.04
<ziroday> Stalker72: please type in a terminal sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: so there should be a version in 8l.10
<Stalker72> ziroday: I just did that to double-check
<jim_p> kitply, and please tell me that you dont use non-english letters for the filenames on that drive :P
<ziroday> Stalker72: what web browser are you using?
<Stalker72> ziroday: Firefox 3.0.4
<ziroday> Stalker72: remove and then install the package
<donald> how do i use ffmpeg?
<kitply> jim_p: "# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<kitply> #
<kitply> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<kitply> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<kitply> # /dev/sda6
<FloodBot1> kitply: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kitply> UUID=3724ea70-3eef-438d-a7e3-27c0d507fb04 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Stalker72> ziroday: Ok, but first I need help with some other bugs ;)
<JeffAndersen> Hi everyone, I've been searching the site for thing but I just couldn't find it.. I currently run OS X 10.5 and I am complete novice when it comes to dual boot (aside from using VMWare fusion) and I was wondering whether you could add a boot of Ubuntu 8.1 without having to reinstall OS X?
<jim_p> donald, use it with a frontend like avidemux
<ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=adobe-flash the package does not exist
<savvas> !ffmped
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmped
<savvas> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<savvas> eh
<ziroday> jim_p: avidemux can't do flash
<jim_p> JeffAndersen, is it a ppc based mac or an intel one
<JeffAndersen> intel
<jim_p> ziroday, true
<donald> i'm no good in ubuntu, you'll have to explain
<diego> ciao ci sn italiani?
<savvas> donald: what do you want to convert, and to which format?
<ziroday> !it | diego
<ubottu> diego: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Stalker72> 3. http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/ ... I did everything but the last step (FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"). Well, basically it removed sound, even from Songbird and Rhythmbox.
<ziroday> Stalker72: so you have flash working?
<jim_p> donald, use mediacoder with wine then :P
<JeffAndersen> jim_p: I have the ubuntu CD done up for 8.1 (intel version) but I just don't want to install to find out I've overwritten my OS X install
<Stalker72> ziroday: no
<damaltor> hello everybody, i installed (X)ubuntu intrepid on a fujitsu lifebook. i had feisty fawn bbefore without any problems. though i installed from cdrom, after booting into the system there is no cdrom drive found. there is not even a /de/cdrom. what now?
<jim_p> JeffAndersen, do you have a spare partition?
<ziroday> Stalker72: then how can you fix flash sound if you don't have flash working?
<Stalker72> ziroday: I can maybe watch 1 out of 100 Flash movies..
<Guest63262> come faccio ad andare sulla pagina in italiano sn nuovissimo e nn so nulla
<jim_p> kitply, please paste it in pastebin.com
<LjL> !it | Guest63262
<ubottu> Guest63262: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<JeffAndersen> jim_p: well, using the bootcamp assistant it is my impression I could make one?
<Stalker72> ziroday: I managed to play a Flash video some weeks ago..
<donald> savvas: i've used gtk-dektop record to record my desktop, it's recorded it as .ogg and i would like to convert it to a youtube compatible format
<ziroday> Stalker72: but not youtube.com?
<JeffAndersen> currently it says "Windows" 5GB (but I don't have windows installed)
<halfgenius> hellewww
<Stalker72> ziroday: Sometimes, sometimes not.. But VERY rarely!
<jim_p> JeffAndersen, dunno about bootcamp. grub will do it for sure :P
<kitply> jim_p: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75621/
<bakarat> hmm, i'm currently undecisive between ubuntu + raid (slightly harder to set up/control and still possibility of errors) or openbsd/opensolaris + zfs
<bakarat> any suggestions?
<n8tuser> damaltor-> there would be no /dev/cdrom
<ziroday> Stalker72: okay, well I would make sure flash is working before I try to get sound working on it
<n8tuser> damaltor-> there would be no /de/cdrom per your typo?
<jim_p> kitply, can i pm you the lines to add?
<ziroday> Stalker72: plus that guide is for dapper and is out of date
<kitply> jim_p: ya sure
<donald> would a simple name change do the trick to make it compatible?
<savvas> donald: http://lampcomputing.com/node/27
<damaltor> n8tuser: well, of course i mean /dev/cdrom. as far as i remeber, i had the crom at /dev/hdc in feisty
<ziroday> donald: nope
<DeVnOrE> damaltor: sudo lshw | less and search for cdrom using /
<Stalker72> 3. Songbird error: (Resource Error) A resource error occurred: Could not open audio device for playback. You don't have permission to open the device. Would you like to view additional help for configuring GStreamer?"...
<Stalker72> My speakers are connected by USB and power
<Stalker72> I use OSS
<donald> savvas: thanks for that
<damaltor> DeVnOrE: ok will try
<vixey> hi
<xRaich[o]2x> bakarat: opensolaris + zfs. :P
<vixey> anyone know how do you turn an emacs buffer into HTML?
<savvas> donald: no problem :) in the future: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ffmpeg+ogg+to+flv
<JeffAndersen> jim_p: heh, I wouldn't know where to begin with grub (complete novice as I stated)... but, I want to dual boot as opposed to virtual (so I can get the maximum out of it)
<chamunks> Help!  My mouse keeps snapping back to the center of the screen its very irritating.  It seems to do so at random too.
<bakarat> xRaich[o]2x: haha :>
<bakarat> any non-biased views? :D
<n8tuser> damaltor-> could it been named /dev/dvdrom ?
<joaopinto> hi, I just get static noise on my speakers after a recent unclean shutdown, with the live cd everything plays fine, any hints ?
<Stalker72> ziroday: I know, but I wanted to try :P
<jim_p> JeffAndersen, when you install ubuntu in that spare partition, you will also install grub. it will auto install itself.
<TommySprat> I was upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 but in the middle of the installation ubuntu froze and i had to force a restart with the power button. Now the latest kernel says kernel panic and when i boot the old kernel it tells me the display can't be detected and it doesn't respond to my mouse and keyboard
<Stalker72> 2. Sound Preferences -> Test (on any) : "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.You don't have permission to open the device."
<Lynx> Hey! Xorg crashed on my box, can't do anything anymore but logged in via ssh, how can I kill Xorg from ssh? kill [PID] does not work. It uses 100% CPU, too.
<ziroday> Stalker72: you should try use a livecd and see if your problems still occur there
<JeffAndersen> jim_p: And grub is to assist with?
<damaltor> n8tuser: it could. never thought about that. maybe /dev/cdrecord would be ok too. just a sec, booting thatr system
<TommySprat> can i fix it or do i have to reinstall
<DeVnOrE> /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw /dev/dvd /dev/dvdrw /dev/scd0 are my names on my dvd
<damaltor> DeVnOrE: OK GONNA CHEACK TAHT
<ziroday> Lynx: did you try kill -9 <pid>
<Stalker72> ziroday: When I did the steps listed on the website I linked to, it started to remove lots of stuff...
<jim_p> JeffAndersen, is the thing that allows you to select between the oses. what to boot
<damaltor> DeVnOrE: sry for caps
<xRaich[o]2x> bakarat: i'm not biased ;) i've used linux for over a decade :P
<Lynx> ziroday: just did, does not work
<jim_p> JeffAndersen, i dont know if bootcamp is that advanced to handle a linux boot partition
<n8tuser> damaltor-> curious as to what you got in   /sys/block
<DeVnOrE> Lynx: /etc/init.d/gdm stop|restart|start
<JeffAndersen> jim_p: thanks, so how can I check for sure if I have a partition setup?
<Lynx> ziroday: ah wait, it has a new pid now...
<ziroday> Stalker72: exactly, for sound issues with flash you should install the flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<jim_p> kitply, did you get my pm?
<NicEXE> I deleted the botto, gnome-panel. How to get it back?
<n8tuser> Lynx-> wait a sec, i have a solution
<kitply> jim_p: could you tell " can  i pm " means
<jim_p> JeffAndersen, i think             fdisk -l             also works in macs
<jim_p> kitply, send you a priivate message
<damaltor> n8tuser, DeVnOrE : none of the device names there. trying lshw now
<n8tuser> Lynx-> do this    sudo  echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<Lynx> thanks all, but now the ssh session is also frozen and i can't log on anymore...
<Stalker72> ziroday: I tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, but it says that it's not available.
<chaos_> Lynx, maybe you should try 'kill gdm'
<ziroday> Stalker72: and you are using intrepid?
<vallhalla81> what is the easyest way to show what incoming internet connections i have ie ssh
<NicEXE> I deleted the botto, gnome-panel. How to get it back?
<n8tuser> Lynx->  sudo echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<Stalker72> ziroday: yeah
<jrib> JeffAndersen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#Basic%20instructions Basically, use bootcamp assistant to create a partition.  Then in the ubuntu installer, delete the partition it created and create a / and swap
<ziroday> Stalker72: what does lsb_release -a say?
<Bast> anyone managed to get VMWare Server compiled on 8.10 with an AMD 64 bit system?
<NicEXE> I deleted the bottom, gnome-panel. How to get it back?
<DeVnOrE> Bast: yes
<jrib> NicEXE: right click on your existing panel -> create new panel
<n8tuser> vallhalla81-> netstat -rn  or  look in the iptables -vL if you have a firewall?
<Lynx> n8tuser: thanks, i'll note it for next time
<Stalker72> ziroday: "No LSB modules are available...Distributor ID: Ubuntu...Description: Ubuntu 8.10...Release: 8.10...Codename: intrepid"
<DeVnOrE> Bast: you got build-essential installed?
<n8tuser> Lynx-> that recovered or not?
<DeVnOrE> Bast: and linux-headers
<damaltor> n8tuser, DeVnOrE : nothing with cdrom in lshw. in /sys/block there is only loop#, ram#, and sda wich is the hdd
<Lynx> n8tuser: before i could try the ssh session froze
<Bast> DeVnOrE: checking now ...
<Stalker72> ziroday: I could reinstall Ubuntu though.
<Lynx> n8tuser: had to do a hard reset (again). every year i try linux, and it looks really great, and then i give up after 2 days of problems and go back to windows ;(
<n8tuser> Lynx-> oh okay, once the ssh session, freezed you can not access that no more, other than flipping the on/off switch
<ziroday> Stalker72: okay, and you it says that it can't find that package
<JeffAndersen> jrib: yeah, I was trying to follow those, but being completely new to dual booting / and even linux, I was scared I would overwrite my current OS X install while setting up the manual partition
<Stalker72> ziroday: yeah
<DeVnOrE> damaltor: then it could be that the IDE controller differs from the hdd and is not recogniced or something
<JeffAndersen> jim_p: http://andersenjeff.com/u/6dcf6e20f7d598d1bdede4011865579b.png Guess it didn't give the info that would have been expected
<ziroday> Stalker72: okay...you can try switching repos but it sounds like your system is completely messed up
<n8tuser> damaltor-> and which one should your cdrom be?  sdb ? sdc ?
<damaltor> DeVnOrE: but i installed from disk.. and it worked with feisty... :(
<Stalker72> ziroday: Yeah.. I've had many problems with my USB speakers..
<Stalker72> ziroday: ..and Flash
<damaltor> n8tuser: i think it was hdc in feisty, so sdc
<DeVnOrE> ahh..
<jrib> JeffAndersen: fdisk is different on OSX.  The guide is pretty easy to follow, just make sure you don't tell the installer to delete your OSX partition and you'll be fine.  And I definitely recommend rEFIt
<jim_p> JeffAndersen, its fdisk -d then
<Stalker72> ziroday: Should I try Linux Mint or something else?
<Stalker72> ziroday: Linux Ultimate Edition?
<alex_111> Hello there does anybody help me with debian problem?
<ziroday> Stalker72: I would recommend no, but then again thats up to you
<jrib> alex_111: /join #debian
<n8tuser> damaltor-> look or browse around  /etc/udev/rules.d   for settings of this..look at each file using grep
<parthbakshi> i am having some issues with policykit
<parthbakshi> i ca log into system
<JeffAndersen> jrib: so rEFit should be installed pre-attempt of the linux install
<damaltor> n8tuser: ok will try
<parthbakshi> make changes via synaptic
<Stalker72> ziroday: A re-installation could be worth trying..
<ziroday> Stalker72: of course you wont recieve support for those derivatives here either
<jrib> JeffAndersen: yeah
<parthbakshi> i have some issues with policykit
<parthbakshi> i can log into the system /make changes via synaptics
<parthbakshi> but when i try to make administrative changes to system which make use of policykit it is unable to accept my password
<Stalker72> ziroday: Why isn't there system restore in Ubuntu?
<NDle55> Hello, i need a Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source plugin. What should i install? Thnx in advance
<ziroday> Stalker72: because there isn't. That feature has not been put in
<Stalker72> ziroday: Are they developing it or is it still unknown?
<damaltor> n8tuser: there is nothing to find.. there is a cdrom rules set, but no way to find out how to use it
<yakuzza> hi
<glacius> hey guys does tar preserve directory permissions and ownership with a standard tar -cvf
<Bast> DeVnOrE: Still fails in compile of vsock
<joaopinto> glacius, yes
<ziroday> Stalker72: I don't believe that is currently on the roadmap, however nothing is really until after UDS. You can vote/create the idea on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Stalker72> ziroday: Yeah..
<Necra> hi, my gdm keeps reloading in infinite loop, can't get logged in. auth.log says: gdm[5615]: pam_nologin(gdm:auth): cannot determine username
<Necra> any ideas pls?
<DeVnOrE> Bast: what does it say?
<Stalker72> ziroday: So do you suggest a re-installation?
<n8tuser> damaltor-> http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html  for how to do it
<xukun> I'm having a hard time setting up my crt tv which is connected throu s-video. Can somebody please the configuration needed to put in xorg.conf?
<damaltor> n8tuser: ok, will look at that. thank you so far.
<ziroday> Stalker72: strongly
<Bast> DeVnOrE: Several VMCI.... Symbols are undefined. Want the whole list? I have checked the the kernel headers match the runnig kernel
<dennis_> kill the x server necra and try to login on the bash prompt
<dennis_> then type start x
<n8tuser> glacius-> you can try with a small directory and see for yourself
<Necra> dennis_, i did
<DeVnOrE> Bast: use pastbin and give link
<dr_willis> xukun,  what is your video card?
<Stalker72> ziroday: Should I install ubuntu-restricted-extras or manually install Java, Flash, GStreamer plug-ins, etc.?
<Necra> it keeps reloading my X too
<yakuzza> i am using xchat how can i see the userlist of the channel ?
<Necra> flashing the gnome toolbars
<ziroday> Stalker72: ubuntu-restricted-extra's is merely a meta package for all those individual package. Both ways are fine
<joaopinto> Stalker72, there is no difference, it's your choice
<dennis_> not good necra, not good....
<n8tuser> Necra-> you can use the console ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 and troubleshoot from there
<LordMetroid> what package shall I install to get OpenGL library for C?
<dennis_> what if you try another session like for instance "gnome failsafe" ?
<Necra> dennis_, how do i select that session?
<Bast> DeVnOrE: http://pastebin.com/m762345fa
<Stalker72> ziroday and joaopinto: Does it come with Icedtea or Sun?
<amikrop> Hello. Where can I find the Human Theme, and install it manually to another GNOME distribution (e.g. Debian)?
<ziroday> Stalker72: it comes with JRE I believe
<xukun> dr_willis, it is ati 3450
<Necra> i can't control any GUI because it keeps restarting every half second or something..
<Stalker72> ziroday: Ok, let me try and I'll report back. Thx for help!
<Necra> i can actually see the gdm login, but for a very short time :(
<dr_willis> xukun,  I dont know about ati cards..i just use nvidia.. theres some !tvout factoid that may have info on ati..
<dr_willis> !tvout | xukun
<ubottu> xukun: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Necra> n8tuser, i know, been doing that all day
<n8tuser> Necra-> you can use the console ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 and troubleshoot from there
<joaopinto> Stalker72, look by yourself: apt-cache show packages
<xukun> dr_willis, thanks a lot
<amikrop> Where can I find the Human Theme, and install it manually to another GNOME distribution (e.g. Debian)?
<dr_willis> amikrop,  i think its at gnome-look.org
<joaopinto> amikrop, on the human-theme package ?
<DeVnOrE> Bast: and you got the right linux-headers installed
<DeVnOrE> ?
<amikrop> joaopinto: there is noe such a package in distributions other than ubuntu
<n8tuser> Necra-> you can try using update-rc.d  to disable the gdm ?
<DeVnOrE> Bast: and you got the right linux-headers-386 of 64bit ecuiv
<triggerhapp> I need to transfer one file from machine to machine, its 4gig, the one machine has no dvd drive, and theyre on a network
<glacius> thanks
<triggerhapp> is there an easy method?
<Bast> DeVNOrE: Yes. Headers and Kernel both say they are http://pastebin.com/m762345fa
<amikrop> dr_willis: I find many variations of human. can you tell me which is the official/original?
<joaopinto> amikrop, you should be able to install it on debian. since themes are distro-agnostic
<DeVnOrE> i don't remember if i installed the vsock don't think it's needed to run vmware server
<dr_willis> amikrop,  nope.. Not a clue.. I dont use the human theme to be honest with ya.. I perfer Plastik or variants thereof.
<Loq565> Hi All
<jmonreal> I wanna talk about ubuntu
<DeVnOrE> try skipping that step
<DeVnOrE> jmonreal ok
<amikrop> joaopinto: OK. Where can I find the package human-theme?
<Loq565> Where can i search for Ubuntu Packages?
<leggazoid> my console ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 quit working in ibex, how do I fix it? Using nvidia 177.80 drivers.  When I change to console I get a blank screen with a blinking cursor at the top left.
<Myrtti> Loq565: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Loq565> On the Ubuntu Homepage is no Search Side.
<n8tuser> triggerhapp-> does the source have sshd running?
<jmonreal> I think ubuntu its getting more windows than linux
<jmonreal> in the way the rush the releases
<jmonreal> its everytime more buggy
<joaopinto> amikrop, packages.ubuntu.com
<triggerhapp> n8tuser, Im not sure, will ps for it now
<axsd9d_> when i install windows in virual box the installer formats the hard drive to ntfs & the system hangs up... help>>>
<Myrtti> jmonreal: do you have ubuntu support questions? if you want to discuss ubuntu vs. windows, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<dr_willis> jmonreal,   not really a 'support' type discussion.. You may want to take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<n8tuser> leggazoid-> huh?  does the /etc/event.d/tty*  exist?
<DeVnOrE> jmonreal: reading the release of 8.10 i only saw this and that not working issues
<triggerhapp> n8tuser, No, it doesnt appear to be running
<axsd9d_>  when i install windows in virual box the installer formats the hard drive to ntfs & the system hangs up... help>>>
<n8tuser> triggerhapp-> find out what services it is running maybe like ftp ?
<Cemud_g_ndiri> chiiyand_muddz
<n8tuser> triggerhapp-> or you can install the openssh server on it?
<jmonreal> i have a ton of problems with ibex
<jmonreal> starting with the sound, skype, and printer
<triggerhapp> n8tuser, Ok, one moment will do that
<Myrtti> jmonreal: so do you want help with those problems?
<leggazoid> n8tuser, legg@e7200:~$ ls /etc/event.d/tty*
<leggazoid> /etc/event.d/tty1  /etc/event.d/tty3  /etc/event.d/tty5
<leggazoid> /etc/event.d/tty2  /etc/event.d/tty4  /etc/event.d/tty6
<DeVnOrE> jmonreal: if you whant to rant please use the offtopic channel
<jmonreal> ok
<triggerhapp> oh on that note : My jaunty instalation is buggy! (lol)
<Bast> DeVnOrE: I ignored the VMSock error and continued. Everything seems to have started, but the web front end says the connection was refused. Now, I recall on Fiesty I had to make a change to the TomCat settings. I am going to go back through my notes and see if I can remember what I changed.
<n8tuser> leggazoid-> it is there and should be accessable
<_ViTiNhOw_> hi... can somebody help me with a USB connection with internet (ubuntu 8.04) ?
<triggerhapp> n8tuser, Got opehssh-server, what am I doing with this? XD
<DeVnOrE> Bast: it's problematic if you change the stardard ports on vmware server as you need to change in a couple of files
<n8tuser> triggerhapp-> installed?  then you can use scp or sftp on your client to transfer that file you want
<DeVnOrE> Bast: ports are hardcoded in some places if i remember right
<bziobnic> I want to use maildrop with mysql support but the default package doesn't support it. what's the easiest way to get maildrop with mysql support?
<triggerhapp> n8tuser, thanks, will take a nose into this now :D
<Loq565> I want to install a linux kernel 2.6.26 for ubuntu hardy, but there is only older kernel images. Can i install a kernel image from a newer ubuntu version? And which ubuntu version should i use?
<Cycom> hey, does Catalyst 8.11 fix the xv tearing issue?
<exodus_ms> using ubuntu as guest on xp system using vmware. no audio when running ubuntu. any suggestions
<ChrisBookwood> Hi
<Bast> DeVnOrE: no - I used all the standard ports. Think I did anyway. Will check ...
<n8tuser> bziobnic-> sorry what is maildrop?
<bziobnic> like procmail
<ChrisBookwood> How can i change the overall size of icons (panel icons, desktop icons, toolbar icons, everything icons) in gnome?
<bziobnic> it's an LDA
<DeVnOrE> exodus_ms: install vmware-tools in ubuntu if not done
<mon^rch> exodus_ms: I like virtualbox, if you want to give that a whirl... it's great
<mon^rch> and free
<exodus_ms> DeVnOrE, vmware-tools installed, still no audio
<bziobnic> n8tuser: the basic question is: how can I modify configure options for a package?
<DeVnOrE> weird, never had any probs with audio in vm and ubuntu
<triggerhapp> n8tuser, Yeah this seems to be perfect, thankyou for that!
<jin> how do you join 2 data files together with the command cat
<jin> ?
<n8tuser> bziobnic-> find a tarball for it and install manually? the mysql portion is independent from it correct?
<_ViTiNhOw_> ﻿hi... can somebody help me with a USB connection with internet (ubuntu 8.04) ?
<DeVnOrE> bziobnic: apt-get souce and buildyourself
<_ViTiNhOw_> any brazilian ?
<n8tuser> triggerhapp-> am glad it worked for you
<exodus_ms> mon^rch, just using the virtual so i can make an informed decision about making a switch to linux
<_ViTiNhOw_> algum brasileiro aqui?
<bziobnic> n8tuser: correct, the mysql client libs are separate and already installed.
<Kira> Strange
<Kira> my server responds to ping, but the SSH and Apache Httpd have stopped working...
<DeVnOrE> jin: cat file1 file2 > file3
<n8tuser> bziobnic-> so dig into maildrop and see its configs to where it should stash its spool and logs and storage?
<Loq565> Is ubuntu hardy the stable Version?
<bziobnic> DeVnOrE: will have to do that. was hoping to end up with a .deb package I could hang on to.
<Geforce88> good morning #ubuntu. i am looking for module pca9540. can you please advise me as to where to look ?
<maxbaldwin> Kira: #ubuntu-servers
<DeVnOrE> bziobnic: you can make your own deb from your build
<maxbaldwin> Kira: #ubuntu-server , sorry
<jrib> Loq565: hardy and intrepid are both stable.  Intrepid is the latest stable
<jrib> !lts | Loq565
<ubottu> Loq565: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jrib> Loq565: hardy is LTS though
<mon^rch> exodus_ms: if you're a hardcore gamer or use things spefically made for windows then use window$... if you want a great linux distro use ubuntu 8.04
<_ViTiNhOw_> alguém do Brasil?
<bziobnic> DeVnOrE: I've dug into that a bit, but it seems rather involved.
<Loq565> jrib: What is LTS ?
<jrib> Loq565: see what ubottu said
<DeVnOrE> bziobnic: there is a app to automate it but i don't remember the name
<DeVnOrE> i'll check
<Loq565> ok
<mon^rch> exodus_ms: FYI virtual box runs very sweet on ubuntu and is easy to set up... so you can still have windows
<Vinceman> what is meant with architecture in the reposdescriptions?
<damaltor> $/redraw
<kevin1> Anyone here that can help me with a problem on stepmania on linux?
<Loq565> jrib: can i uprgade some few kernel images only ?
<xukun> dr_willis, I configured the video card with the ati catalyst control center and it works but after reboot it does not use the the tv as the default monitor. Any idea how to change that?
<DeVnOrE> bziobnic: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/possible-to-build-deb-package-from-source-files-167634/
<grey488> Vinceman: CPU architecture, e.g. i386 , 64bit, PPC
<bziobnic> DeVnOrE: cheers for that
<exodus_ms> mon^rch, ok, thanks for the input. still trying out applications and programs in the ubuntu community to see if they are adequate enough to replace what I use in windoze
<erUSUL> Vinceman: cpu type
<Vinceman> grey488 then how can architecture dependent software be offered in the repos?
<Vinceman> is it selfadapting?
<n8tuser> something went cocko on my 7.10 i cant seem to install updates now, it keeps failing on downloading hplip-data 2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.1 size mismatch  -- downloaded from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<chaos_> help
<n8tuser> err cucko*
<dr_willis> xukun,  nope. I havent used an ati card in years.
<pa1-cheru> cheru
<xukun> dr_willis, ok thanks
<pa1-cheru> any one know how to mount udf volume
<Speppa> hello
<n8tuser> anyone able to update recently on 7.10 ?  and these hplip* are not getting downloaded correctly?
<dr_willis> pa1-cheru,   My UDF dvds mount the same as normal dvd's as far as ive noticed...
<dr_willis> pa1-cheru,  you could mount it manually with the file type option of -t udf   i guess...
<DeVnOrE> bziobnic: maybe this will compliment the last url http://bliki.rimuhosting.com/space/knowledgebase/linux/mail/maildrop+with+mysql+support+on+debian+sarge
<pa1-cheru> but y do i experience a problem
<chsty-g4> how does one go about installing the w32codecs?
<dr_willis> pa1-cheru,  clarify - these are udf dvd disks? not dvd-ram or some other odd thing?
<jrib> !medibuntu | chsty-g4
<ubottu> chsty-g4: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dr_willis> chsty-g4,  enable medibuntu repos.. use package maanger
<grey488> Vinceman: if the repos are properly configured, it will resolve architecture dependencies ( the purpose of $arch in the url of repo )
<pa1-cheru> wher should  i type d command u hav mentioned
<pa1-cheru> how to perform tha acion
<untermensch_> Does anybody here have a fingerprint reader working in 8.10? Perferably on a ThinkPad.
<dr_willis> !mount | pa1-cheru
<ubottu> pa1-cheru: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jewel> anyone there to help me getting my sis graphics card working?
<chsty-g4> dr_willis: thank you
<dr_willis> pa1-cheru,  in short ' sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/MAKEAMOUNTPOINTFIRST -t udf'
<untermensch_> jewel: What's wrong with it
<untermensch_> ?
<jewel> i couldn't install
<untermensch_> Couldn't install what?
<Rob1> Is Ubuntu worth installing over Vista?
<DeVnOrE> sudo mkdir /media/cdrom && sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom -t udf
<jewel> sis graphics card driver
<untermensch_> Rob1: Very!
<untermensch_> Rob1: If you just want to try Ubuntu, without getting rid of Vista, you could always try dual booting.
<Vinceman> grey488 I do not see any $arch in the sources.list, where then is it supposed to be?
<dr_willis> Rob1,  OS's are tools.. depends on the tools you need to do the tasks you want to do.
<Rob1> untermensch_: if I had problems with hardware, etc..would my manufacturer not operate as I've used Ubuintu?
<CYREX> or using a simple livecd
<UnknownUser58> Rob1:yeah ,man .Fight the corporate power !
<danand> !iso | danand
<ubottu> danand, please see my private message
<CYREX> no need to dual boot or eliminate vista, livecd with that
<n8tuser> bad security updates on hplip-*   for 7.10  confirmed..
<untermensch_> Rob1: I didn't understand that question, sorry. Could you please rephrase it?
<dr_willis> Rob1,  depends on your exact hardware.. on some of my stuff - i have 'better' driver support under linux then vista
<leggazoid> !iso | leggazoid
<ubottu> leggazoid, please see my private message
<untermensch_> :(
<untermensch_> I left my Linux cd's in the car..
<untermensch_> Fuck damn it.
<Rob1> beause at the moment I am using Wubi, today I got my Ubuntu disc in the mail
<dr_willis> !ohmy | untermensch_
<ubottu> untermensch_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !language | untermensch_
<untermensch_> Oops.
<pa1-cheru> it is giving that it doesnot exist
<untermensch_> wrong language :(
<untermensch_> I mean.. Channel.
<untermensch_> Wow I fail today.
<FloodBot1> untermensch_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Rob1,  if  Wubi works for you.. use it.. I perfer  a normal install..
<LjL> yes.
<untermensch_> Rob1: Well, I think that Wubi is just weird.. Sorry. I had a ton of problems with it.
<yakuzza> do i have to allow nfs clients in that allw or deny files before nfs can work ?
<jadams> I have a remote box.  I would like outbound http connections to appear to come from that box's IP.  Can I use ssh tunneling to accomplish this at all?
<Rob1> same ^ I wanted a "Real" install
<Rob1> I will try installing on my old laptop first
<yakuzza> or is it open by default
<dr_willis> I got a USB-thumbdrive isntall made with that usb-disk tool in the menus.. :) it works nicely...
<jadams> ^^ err, I'd like outbound connections from MY box to appear to come from the REMOTE box
<LjL> jadams: probably... though for that matter, you could just install an http proxy
<untermensch_> Rob1: I would definitely install. You'll find much better performance out of a real install.
<TeraX> i feel free!!!!
<untermensch_> Rob1: Are you looking to dual boot or full install?
<Elmnas> does someone know a good guide to setup ion3 I have installed it but want to learn me how to setup all frames etc
<Geforce88> good morning #ubuntu. i am looking for module pca9540. can you please advise me as to where to look ?
<dr_willis> !find  pca9540
<ubottu> Package/file pca9540 does not exist in intrepid
<grey488> Geforce88: google,
<issyl0> Is the background for Ubuntu 8.10 something really weird and brown?  And does the installation (via Wubi) normally say things like 'configuring target system', because I can't remember it doing so before.  Please help.
<DeVnOrE> anybody know a good http-proxy that will store statistics of sites visited? I need this cus my an whant to check what sites her children are visiting
<grey488> :)
<KatieKitty> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<samphippen> ikonia, you know those edits to my xorg we made, how do I undo them if I get a new (bigger) screen
<LjL> grey488: "google" is not a useful answer.
<Rob1> untermensch_: a dual boot on my Vista laptop, but I've heard some people have problems.
<dr_willis> pa1-cheru,  you mean to say that /dev/cdrom does not exist? try ls -l /dev/cdrom
<untermensch_> Rob1: Have problems with what?
<Rob1> untermensch_: with grub boot or something
<untermensch_> Rob1: I've never had a problem with that.
<Rob1> untermensch_: ok :)
<untermensch_> If it's anything that Ubuntu makes simple (In my opinion) It's setting up the GRUB, and making a good working install.
<n8tuser> issyl0-> yes it is brown hue
<issyl0> And so, after seeing that and thinking something strange was going on, I switched my computer off.  I was probably stupid to do so, but I thought something was up.  I'll probably try to re-install later if I get time.
<issyl0> n8tuser, thanks.
<untermensch_> Now, some of your hardware might now work "out of the box".
<issyl0> It just looked really weird.
<Rob1> one more question, being a website designer I need to check my sites in all browsers - is Internet Explorer available for Ubuntu?
<kdogg> hello I have x running on 2 tty's for some reason i cant see the icon area, with all the running programs.
<metbsd> is there way to change fetch method to wget when i use apt-get
<untermensch_> Rob1: Haha, well, you can run it in Wine actually.
<kdogg> on the second one
<issyl0> Rob1: Not unless you use Wine, iirc.
<DeVnOrE> Rob1: think there is a hack on wine to run explorer
<LjL> !info calamaris > DeVnOrE
<ubottu> calamaris (source: calamaris): log analyzer for Squid or Oops proxy log files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.99.4.0-8 (intrepid), package size 119 kB, installed size 568 kB
<LjL> !info collectd > DeVnOrE
<ubottu> collectd (source: collectd): statistics collection and monitoring daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 402 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<dr_willis> theres an ies4linux script to install IE under wine..
<Rob1> dr_willis: but that was IE 6
<untermensch_> Rob1: I'm pretty confident you can run IE in Wine. Even the newer versions
<kdogg> why the need for ie explorer anyway?
<dr_willis> Rob1,  so :)   its also suggested to use it JUST to 'test' pages.. not  to be used as a normal browser.. of course I follow that advice for IE under widnowz also..
<paul567> kdogg: to test other browsers for web design
<miik> Rob1, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<kdogg> ahh
<jim_p> internet explorer 6 is the last that runs properly with wine. 7 is so and so and 8 is total garbage
<dr_willis> kdogg,  aparently some Web Devs like to test sites in IE.. but MS devs  apranetly dont  bother to test Their sites in FF/Opera :)
<Rob1> milk: thanks
<DeVnOrE> LjL: will check it out thanks
<LjL> dig: you can't change nickname when from mibbit. please leave and rejoin
<chfwiggum> hi all! apt-get updates ignores several repos in my sources.list-what might be the prob?
<kitply> jim_p: the folders sda1, sda3, sda5 are still empty.
<yakuzza> is it possible to become root somehow ?
<kdogg> lol
<LjL> chfwiggum: pastebin the sources.list
<yakuzza> sudo is killing me
<jim_p> kitply, damn
<LjL> !root > yakuzza    (yakuzza, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> yakuzza: "sudo -i"
<dr_willis> yakuzza,  you can get a root terminal with sudo -s
<paul567> yakuzza: $sudo su
<dr_willis> yakuzza,  do NOT use 'sudo su' or 'sudo bash'
<chfwiggum> LjL: standard sources-list added launchpad
 * LjL sighs
<jim_p> kitply, is there a thing for mounting running?
<kitply> jim_p: Plus i am not able to see my drives in the Places tab
<LjL> chfwiggum: well so does it give any errors?
<monsoon_king> hi...i downloaded firefox-3.0.4.tar.bz2 latest ver firefox...how do i install it
<dr_willis> yakuzza,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<jim_p> kitply, do they appear in mycomputer?
<LjL> monsoon_king: that's not supported. please use the Firefox that's in the repositories.
<yakuzza> in gnome i cant install for example many things
<yakuzza> i always have to start a console
<chfwiggum> LjL: ill paste u the apt-get update output  ... mom
<kitply> jim_p: My computer + applications tab?
<dr_willis> yakuzza,  learning proper procedure - insures system stability and security.
<LjL> monsoon_king: also, if you're on Intrepid, the version of Firefox you get from the repositories *is* 3.0.4
<monsoon_king> LjL but the ver in repo crashes often
<paul567> LjL: you could compile firefox. What do you mean it's not supported
<kitply> jim_p: My Computer= Applications?
<jim_p> monsoon_king, in linux, you DO NOT download something and isntall it somehow. you use the package manager, in our case apt and synaptic. what you downloaded is useless. delete it and wait it to be updated in the repos
<monsoon_king> LjL,  i am using 8.04
<LjL> paul567: it means that, here, we won't support compiling core packages that are available in the repositories
<jim_p> kitply, isnt there an icon on the desktop?
<LjL> monsoon_king: 3.0.4 is available in 8.04 from the security repository.
<kitply> jim_p: no. they do not appear in My computer also
<LjL> monsoon_king: it should be installed automatically. if it hasn't, something is wrong with your repository settings.
<kdogg> anyone know how to get notification area applet to work on seperate tty's
<kitply> jim_p: i only see my cd-rom, cd-rw and filesystem drives.
<jim_p> kitply, then i dont know. i have to leave now. can you wait 2 hours until i return?
<jim_p> kitply, i will have a look at a thread i saw recently too about this
<jim_p> kitply, can i leave?
<kitply> jim_p: it is ok. i dunno whether i can wait. thank you for the help you gave me.
<shausam27> hi there can the files in tmp be removed with out wrecking or messing up the os
<Elmnas> can someone here ion3?
<jim_p> kitply, you are welcome
<chfwiggum> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/1264355    apt-get update output
<LjL> shausam27: mostly. but they're removed automatically at reboot anyway
<BlackCommando> hi
<LjL> chfwiggum: the only weird thing i see there is "Hole:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release [27,6kB]"
<chfwiggum> LjL: its german means like fetch
<LjL> chfwiggum: ah, oops
<onats> help, my video card isnt' being detected properly in 8.10...
<metbsd> what's the difference between wubi and normal install, they seem to be same
<chfwiggum> LjL: but then so many repos ignored-why?
<metbsd> both ext3
<LjL> chfwiggum: then i see nothing at all wrong... if it's the "ign"s you're worried about, those are normal
<yakuzza> i am trying to get a nfs share up and i am a total linux newb
<SuperNick> hi
<paul567> onats: hi, what kind of video card is it?
<SuperNick> is Ubuntu Server 6.06  a 64 bit ?
<fwaokda> how do i kill a process? I try opening firefox but it tells me it cant open that i need to close the other window... but there is no other window :( ???
<yakuzza> yakuzza@yakuzza-desktop:/mnt$ sudo mount 192.168.178.37:/mnt/filme ./a
<yakuzza> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.178.37:/mnt/filme
<LjL> chfwiggum: they are simply saying that nothing in that repository has changed since last time you updated
<onats> paul567, its an nvidia geforce 7600GS
<chfwiggum> LjL: but those ign leave me with those repos unable to update
<LjL> fwaokda: killall firefox
<fwaokda> ty
<yakuzza> i have no idea why the nfs server won allow me that
<LjL> chfwiggum: because there's nothing to update
<paul567> onats: Did you do a fresh install?
<metbsd> what's the difference between wubi and normal install, they seem to be same, both ext3!!
<shausam27> there are files in the tmp are they like some file that it uses a lot that's why there still in there
<SuperNick> i am wondering if  Ubuntu Server 6.06 handle 2Go+ files ?
<netyire> shausam27: it's removed on restart
<chfwiggum> LjL: ok, i tried to install amarok2 which is in the launchpad-repo, but adept wouldnt find it
<netyire> metbsd: wubi installs it to a virtual filesystem stored in a file on the windows drive, a normal install installs direct to hard drive partition
<shausam27> thank you
<dr_willis> SuperNick,  file sizes over 2gb are normally a file system limit..
<onats> paul567, yes i did.
<SuperNick> but i think 64bit version handle 2Go+
<LjL> chfwiggum: that ppa line doesn't look very right to me, what does it say in sources.list?
<metbsd> netyire, but when using them, what's their difference?
<chfwiggum> c/p ed it from official site: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<LjL> metbsd: one difference is that you'll have to keep Windows installed to use a Wubi-installed Ubuntu
<netyire> metbsd: the wubi install will be noticeably slower than the normal one
<metbsd> which one has better performance, and why? between wubi and normal
<metbsd> why wubi will be slower
<netyire> the wubi one requires the filesystem to be mounted as a file on the ntfs filesystem
<LjL> chfwiggum: the package name for amarok 2 testing in that repo seems to be "amarok-kde4"
<netyire> metbsd: for some reason (slower drivers, added work, etc) this slows things down :-(
<Greencoat1983> Is it possiblet o but my ubuntu livecd iso from a usb drive?
<matrix__> hello
<Greencoat1983> *boot
<sudobash> yes of course
<paul567> onats: did you get any of my messages?
<sudobash> there are tuts all over ubuntu.com
<sudobash> and google
<Greencoat1983> How do I do that? just copy the iso image to the usb drive?
<netyire> Greencoat1983: ubuntu 8.10 has a feature to install an iso to a thumb drive
<sudobash> there is a specific procedure
<onats> paul, yes i got your messages
<onats> and i replied
<shausam27> how do i pick the person on chat line that comes up highlited
<chfwiggum> LjL: i know, >invalid operation
<netyire> Greencoat1983: from 8.10: system -> administration -> create usb startup disk
<LjL> chfwiggum: hmm? what does it say exactly?
<sudobash> oh yeah 8.10 will allow you to make a flash drive
<Greencoat1983> OK, I'm on 8.4 and I have the 8.10 iso livecd downloaded, is that what you mean netyire
<netyire> Greencoat1983: the feature's only in 8.10 I fear :-(
<Greencoat1983> Ok so my answer lies in forums, ok thanks
<sudobash> you have to boot the ISO and then do what netyire said
<chfwiggum> LjL: well, from de to en like operation not valid,
<sudobash> it probably helps to be able to mount and unmount flash drives
<paul567> onats: ok, well I'm not sure why it's not working, I've checked and it should have been supported.
<sudobash> manually
<bakarat> if you install ubuntu and choose encrypted partitions, how does ubuntu encrypt them? (i mean which tools)
<yakuzza> exportfs: Warning: /mnt/filme does not support NFS export.
<yakuzza> whats the reason when a folder cant be exported ?
<dr_willis> yakuzza,  is /mnt/filme a ntfs/vfat filesystem?
<yakuzza> ubuntu is a virtualbox
<yakuzza> its the shared windows filder
<yakuzza> folder
<dr_willis> yakuzza,  You are shareing the 'shared' vbox special share. via nfs. :)
<dr_willis> talk about layers and layers...
<yakuzza> yeah since i want to use one for all
<yakuzza> i didn see the waring before i restarted the server again
<Ordovician> In Windows, I have battery modes "Power saver, balanced, and full performance" is there similar possibilities in Ubuntu 8.10?
<dr_willis> NFS i think requires the full unix type permissions.. but im not sure on that..  I would check google  - I imagine tryiong to nfs a vfat filesystem may have the same issue.
<issyl0> Ubuntu 8.10 is really strange, hehe.  I'm having a problem with the screen resolution, it doesn't want to go to my widescreen resolution, only to 800*400 or whatever, no higher than that, and the internet options are really confusing too.  Sorry, but help please?
<metbsd> my wide screen works fine
<Silicium> hi there
<Silicium> i have troubles with gtweakui
<Silicium> i have detached a menubar and i cant attach it again
<Silicium> the setting is not set in the gconf
<Silicium> and there are no config files for it
<Silicium> is this gtk specific oder application specific?
<azurewrathx> join #gentoo
<LjL> chfwiggum: ok what did you type though
<fbc> If ubuntu gets any better I'm going to have to switch to xubuntu. A 1.8 ghz amd-64 is starting to show it's lack of resources right about 6.10.
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday:  500 http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages there is the package "adobe-flashplugin" which is flash 10
<amikrop> Hello. I have tried many times to install Ubuntu from my USB flash drive, but I have failed.
<redstringuitar> what so good about gentoo?
<amikrop> I try to do so from Debian etch.
<toptnc> hi all
<dooglus> !how can I get dual-head X working with my SiS 650 video?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amikrop> I have followed the instructions on the official guide.
<toptnc> is there any boot parameter to force a fsck to all partitions?
<amikrop> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<amikrop> I have followed these instructions using Debian etch https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick but have always failed.
<user__> test
<amikrop> Either the USB does not boot at all, or in good cases the menu choices do not respond.
<DeVnOrE> shutdown -r -F now
<amikrop> And I get the message non-existent or bad kernel found
<amikrop> So, any help would be really appreciated.
<redstringuitar> have you configured boot options in BIOS?
<amikrop> redstringuitar: yes
<DeVnOrE> force fsck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100496
<raktunak> nas
<amikrop> redstringuitar: I boot from the USB, and I get to the main installation menu, but the menu's options do nothing when I press on them.
<amikrop> redstringuitar: Except if I press on the Help option, which gives me the error: Non-existent or bad kernel found.
<redstringuitar> but it will run from cd yeh?
<Finiras> how do i see what the name is of my network card
<redstringuitar> sounds like a boot loader problem
<erUSUL> Finiras: dmesg | grep eth  ??
<amikrop> redstringuitar: yes
<amikrop> redstringuitar: or wrong configuration problem
<redstringuitar> are you running windows as well?
<HxC_> hello!!!
<HxC_> ubuntu amatur
<HxC_> here
<tanveer> how do i download yahoo messenger
<tanveer> for ubuntu os
<DeVnOrE> tanveer: think pidgin supports yahoo messenger
<kdogg> HxC_ welcome
<tanveer> but i cant voice chat
<kdogg> tanveer, the real yahoo messenger for Linux is ancient
<tanveer> plus i need veiedo conference
<Saint1993> Hello, Hmm im kinda new to Ubuntu, ive had it befor, etc... Im just wondering how to get the effects, Cube effect etc.
<jrib> !ccsm | Saint1993
<ubottu> Saint1993: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kdogg> HxC_ please address people in the channel, not pm, thanks/
<go_beep_yourself> why is python2.6 not in the repos?
<amikrop> redstringuitar: no
<go_beep_yourself> why is the current stable version of python 2.6 not in the repos?
<HxC_> how hacking server network in mycollege???
<jrib> go_beep_yourself: probably because it was released too late
<jrib> HxC_: not here
<DeVnOrE> HxC_: haxking not suported
<tanveer> i need to voice chat and use web cam
<kdogg> HxC_ we cannot help you hack into your school server.
<netyire> check ubuntu+1
<kdogg> lol
<DeVnOrE> HxC_: you have to use hackerl33tLinux
<netyire> HxC_: we cannot do the hacking for you, we can only show you teh hack
<tanveer> i need to voice chat and use web cam using yahoo messenger on linux any ideas
<redstringuitar> I'm new to ubuntu myself, so all I can suggest is google "run ubuntu from USB device, there's bound to be a tutorial
<amikrop> OK. Can I install Ubuntu using an iso image that it is on another machine of the same LAN network?
<Elda> How do I get back the default icons which where on my bar when I first installed gnome?   As I seem to have lost the little icon for my networking program which lists all the local networks around me (including my own :>)
<tanveer> i need to voice chat and use web cam using yahoo messenger on Linux any ideas
<DIFH-iceroot> tanveer: skype
<HxC_> u guys a hacker??
<kdogg> amikrop yess, its a network install, but theres a lot of setup first
<bazhang> HxC_, not here.
<DIFH-iceroot> tanveer: just use skype for that
<amikrop> kdogg: Oh, I see. :(
<Elda> I tried adding it back but all I can find is the network monitor which tells me what Im connected to
<dr_willis> 'hacking' means very little these days.. the term is so over-used and abused
<DIFH-iceroot> HxC_: you mean cracker not hacker
<DeVnOrE> Yahoo protocol, there is a nice client for Linux, called GYachE, which supports voice and video.
<DIFH-iceroot> HxC_: hacker you will find here www.kernel.org
<kdogg> amikrop i was going to do it before, I read some tutorial and I decided against it.
<bazhang> HxC_, this channel does not support that
<DeVnOrE> from post anno 2006
<flaco> hello... I'm trying to restore grub, the  find /boot/grub/stage1 command output this (hd0,4) and (hd1,1), what should I choose to install?
<HxC_> hhahaha...
<HxC_> thanx anyway
<HxC_> hihihi
<Elda> meh
<Cannibal> heya :)
<bakarat> how can i encrypt my /home directory (upon installation) with dm-crypt & luks?
<HxC_> but im tired with slow that sever
<JarG0n> how do I use ifconfig to release and renew a DHCP assigned IP address?
<Elda> How do I get back the default icons which where on my bar when I first installed gnome?   As I seem to have lost the little icon for my networking program which lists all the local networks around me (including my own :>)
<HxC_> so bored
<DIFH-iceroot> HxC_: just ask your question
<kdogg> d
<HxC_> mm
<HxC_> hey...u guy are ubuntu user??
<sourcemaker> are there known problems with kubuntu 8.10 and vbox using hostinterface?
<HxC_> im from malaysia
<HxC_> nice to meet u guyz??
<bazhang> HxC_, do you have a support question?
<HxC_> where you from?
<DIFH-iceroot> HxC_: what you think we are using?  think of the channel-name
<DIFH-iceroot> !offtopic | HxC_
<ubottu> HxC_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Elda> lol
<KNY> In the network manager, there's a VPN tab, but the "Add" button is disabled--what do I need to do to be able to add VPNs?
<HxC_> oh..ok
<bazhang> HxC_, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here.
<HxC_> im the new user...sory...
<Elda> Do you know how to get the network manager added back onto the icon bar?
<Elda> Mine is gone :(
<sourcemaker> KNY: same problem like me... :-)
<erUSUL> Elda: Alt + f2 run nm-applet
<kdogg> Elda IF YOU RIGHT CLICK THE BAR AND CLICK ADD TO PANEL
<kdogg> sorry
<KNY> sourcemaker, and I assume you haven't found a solution?
<Elda> I DID AND ITS NOT THERE :>
<kdogg> for yelling :P
<Elda> Ive added everything in betwee
<Elda> >.<
<dr_willis> I just run that nm-applet command i think...
<sourcemaker> KNY: No... I am trying to find a solution for my VPN problem sice 5 days... without sucess!
<racquad> hi guys, I have a problem with my sound card and alsa. I don't know why it just stopped working. Only with OSS. Via Alsa I get some static... do you know why?
<Aperculum> My processor's p-state never raise from 1GHz
<KNY> weird. I assume i'm just missing some library, but I don't know what
<Aperculum> even though maximum is 2,5GHz
<erUSUL> Aperculum: install cpugreq-utils and run "sudo cpufreq-info"
<erUSUL> Aperculum: paste it
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sudobash> there is an applet for your Gnome Panel for CPU Freq Monitor
<ChrisBookwood> How - it seems that min-height of the menubar applet in gnome panel is 24 - can i change that?
<sudobash> just right click gpanel and add to panel
<racquad> hi guys, I have a problem with my sound card and alsa. I don't know why it just stopped working. Only with OSS. Via Alsa I get some static... do you know why?
<Elda> okay, nm-applet is running, but the icon is missing
<Elda> ** (nm-applet:6691): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Elda> (nm-applet:6691): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<Elda> but it does not allow me to add it to the panel
<Aperculum> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/75649/
<SuperNick> E: Couldn't find package libmp3lame-dev
<SuperNick> anyone know what to replace for ?
<erUSUL> Aperculum: quoting "The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use
<dr_willis> !info  libmp3lame-dev
<ubottu> libmp3lame-dev (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98-0.0 (intrepid), package size 165 kB, installed size 456 kB
<dr_willis> SuperNick,  i would 'update/upgrade, and try again'
<Aperculum> erUSUL, I see
<erUSUL> Aperculum: it should rise grequency when needed...
<SuperNick> so ?
<WelshDragon> SuperNick, Do you have the multiverse repository enabled?
<manzur> NTFS partition doesn't appear on Xubuntu intrepid
<SuperNick> still E: Couldn't find package libmp3lame-dev
<SuperNick> yes deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<ChrisBookwood> How - it seems that min-height of the menubar applet in gnome panel is 24 - can i change that?
<andycaz> after i updated to 8.10 ubuntu, ive lost lirc input. before it was under /dev/input/event*, now theres nothing. in /var/log/daemon0.log i get "accepted new client on /dev/lircd", "initializing '/dev/input/irremote", "unable to open '/dev/input/irremote'" (note: i used udev rules to make /dev/input/event* static
<Elda> How do I make a program that is already runnign show up on the little bars?
<Elda> as nm-applet is running.  So I cannot add it, or make it show up
<mudit> i got a webcam today, and it is not working with easycam
<WelshDragon> SuperNick, the package isn't available in dapper.
<p1und3r> mudit: did u try cheese
<mudit> can i somehow make it work ?
<mudit> nope
<p1und3r> mudit: my webcam worked off the insall with Cheese only
<p1und3r> mudit: u shud be able to sudo apt-get cheese or something
<p1und3r> sudo apt-get install cheese sorry im a nub
<racquad> hi guys, I have a problem with my sound card and alsa. I don't know why it just stopped working. Only with OSS. Via Alsa I get some static... do you know why?
<SuperNick> i got deb ftp://mir1.ovh.net/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse
<p1und3r> racquad: i been trying to get my alsa working for days :( i have realtek 889
<mudit> its already installed
<p1und3r> mudit: does your cam work in it
<bakarat> how can i encrypt my /home directory (upon installation) with dm-crypt & luks?
<JohanT> hi, im locking for something like MP3Renamer.. so i can change my ID3 tags and the covers for the files..
<p1und3r> anyone know the location of modprobe.d
<p1und3r> gksudo gedit ../modprobe.d
<mudit> p1und3r: thanks a ton it is working
<mudit> cool
<TeraX> approximately how much ram would be best for a system that will be running windows xp and solaris 10 simultaneously ?
<p1und3r> mudit: hey glad i cud help you, even tho im a newbie myself!
<WelshDragon> p1und3r, modprobe.d is a folder in /etc/
<JohanT> hi, im locking for something like MP3Renamer.. so i can change my ID3 tags and the covers for the files..
<Shutter_> hey guys
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hi
<Shutter_> Azhi_Dahaka did you see the alpha relase of ubuntu 9.04 came out
<p1und3r> WelshDragon: thanks
<TeraX> approximately how much ram would be best for a system that will be running windows xp and solaris 10 simultaneously  in virtual machines ?
<thiebaude> TeraX:1 gig
<Azhi_Dahaka> Question: Wireless network was working ok, however after shutting down and turnin on 8 hours wireless stopped workng
<Azhi_Dahaka> the led of the wireless button doesn't turn on
<TeraX> thiebaude:ok .
<Azhi_Dahaka> any ideas where to start?
<p1und3r> wow i really dont get ubuntu sometimes
<SuperNick> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy universe multiverse
<Azhi_Dahaka> ifconfig shows wlan0 and iwconfig also works
<p1und3r> how come i cant /sbin/init 3???
<SuperNick> i'm looking for libmp3lame-dev
<Gorgeous_G> hi all
<andycaz> is there a way to roll back to 8.04? this 8.10 is f-ing killing me!!!!
<p1und3r> lol
<thomasite> Hello. Does Ubuntu have a "movie maker" package of some sort? If so, what do you think is the best among the package(s)? Thanks a lot!
<WelshDragon> SuperNick, Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<WelshDragon> andycaz, No.
<netyire> thomasite: kdenlive
<mudit> this is interesting, i can make my cam work in cheese, but it wont work in easycam !
<thiebaude> andycaz: re-install 8.04
<DeVnOrE> thomasite: ubuntustudio got alot of apps
<thomasite> netyire: So I'll just use Synaptic to get kdenlive? Thanks.
<thiebaude> im thinking about staying with the LTS,andycaz
<p1und3r> devnore: wuts ubuntu studio? a special edition8.10?
<thomasite> DeVnOrE: Where do I get ubuntustudio? Thanks!
<SuperNick> welshDragon: 8.04
<LjL> !ubuntustudio | p1und3r
<ubottu> p1und3r: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<netyire> thomasite: :-) it's a lot like windows movie maker, comes with transitions and a cut/paste timeline too
<netyire> thomasite: install devede when you're ready to burn it to dvd
<netyire> *deeveedee
<WelshDragon> SuperNick, libmp3lame-dev is only available in 8.10.
<p1und3r> Ljl: think studio packages wud make my damn sound work in alsa??
<DeVnOrE> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<Elda> How do I add an already running program "nm-applet" to my bar so  that I may view my networks and connect/disconnect at will?
<thiebaude> ubuntustudio should be in synaptic
<SuperNick> ahy, and there is no alternative ?
<LjL> p1und3r: no
<netyire> Elda: right click on the bar -> add to panel
<Elda> Because in running it, I get an error... so I assume that it is already running
<Elda> odd
<jwires> I've got a couple questions
<p1und3r> Ljl: :( do you know why i cant /sbin/init 3?
<Azhi_Dahaka> weird... now, suddenly started working again
<thomasite> THanks.
<netyire> :-)
<LjL> !runlevels | p1und3r
<ubottu> p1und3r: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<xiamx> anyone know what is the command used by gnome to mount windows partition? I want to set it in fstab automount
<WelshDragon> Elda, have you accidentally removed the "Notification Area" from your panel?
<jwires> my top menu bar is not extended to cover the entire top of the desktop?
<Elda> maybe... Im not quite sure?
<WelshDragon> Elda, Right Click > Add to panel > Notification Area, then see if it appears :)
<p1und3r> Ljl: ubuntu is too wierd... how can I get in text mode? I need to shut down all audio apps to run a command
<Elda> THANK YOU!
<WelshDragon> You're welcome :)
<fenerli7> PookAir: at the same time? if not, look up "dual booting"
<Elda> Ive been trying to figure this out all along... never thought I'd be so happy to see that icon hehe
<netyire> Elda: oh! I had this problem too
<LjL> p1und3r: ctrl+alt+f1
<netyire> when upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<p1und3r> ah thanks...
<SuperNick> how tu
<jwires> anyone?
<netyire> Elda: open synaptic and add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu intrepid main to the list of repositories
<SuperNick> how to upgrade to 8.10
<LjL> p1und3r: ctrl+alt+f7 to go back
<netyire> Elda: update to the latest version and it works fine
<LjL> !upgrade > SuperNick    (SuperNick, see the private message from ubottu)
<WelshDragon> Elda, hehe yup, it's a godlike icon =P
<Elda> Its fixed lol
<Elda> ty anyway netwire hehe
<netyire> :-)
<p1und3r> Ljl: damn that didnt kill my sound app
<jwires> my top menu bar is not extended to cover the entire top of the desktop?
<jwires> it won't expand to cover it all
<p1und3r> Ljl: im trying to run "sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel model=acer"
<LjL> jwires: then right click on it, Proprieties, and tell it to expand.
<jwires> I did
<jwires> it still wont
<p1und3r> Ljl: you know how I can killall thats using hda-intel?
<LjL> p1und3r: use "modprobe -r" instead of "rmmod"
<xiamx> I have two reiserfs partition on my hardrive, couple NTFS partition between them, is there a way to merge the tewo reiserfs partitions?
<jwires> oh.. I see
<jwires> when I put it on the right it's not all the way over to the write
<jwires> right*
<p1und3r> Ljl: "sudo -r snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel model=acer" like that/?
<jwires> it's at the same spot it stops at on the top
<LjL> p1und3r: no.
<LjL> p1und3r: "modprobe -r" not just "-r"
<thomasite> netyire: I have just installed kdenlive. Problem though: It just closes itself. I tried creating a file and then poof! It closed. I did it again and it closed (again). :(
<netyire> ?
 * netyire runs kdenlive
<erisco> I want to make an animation. what sort of tools are available to ubuntu?
<p1und3r> Ljl: im trying to run "sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel model=acer -r"? lol
<LjL> p1und3r: ...
<p1und3r> Ljl: im a nub so be easy, isnt -r a variable of the command
<WelshDragon> p1und3r, "sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel model=acer"
<erUSUL> erisco: 3D or 2D ??
<netyire> thomasite: oh, you right click in the whitespace and select add clips
<erisco> erUSUL, 2D
<p1und3r> WelshDragon: thanks
<LjL> p1und3r, what's hard to understand in the assertion that you should substitute "rmmod" with "modprobe -r"?
<erUSUL> erisco: like a cartoon? synfig ?
<netyire> thomasite: then break it up with the markers on the right below the black screen
<erUSUL> !info synfig
<ubottu> synfig (source: synfig): vector-based 2D animation renderer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.61.08-3build1 (intrepid), package size 102 kB, installed size 212 kB
<thomasite> Okay. Thanks.
<netyire> thomasite: then just drag and drop and add audio
<p1und3r> Ljl: the whole me being a newbie part
<erisco> erUSUL, I just need to create an animation
<mudit> i got my webcam work in cheese, how do I know what is the device , /dev/video0 is not working
<sailly> carllitos
<sudobash> now LjL the ops are ops because they have patience
<sudobash> :-p
<mudit> anyone ?
 * netyire hides p1und3r
<p1und3r> how can i killall apps using snd-hda-intel?
<sudobash> lol
<LjL> sudobash: and how is that remark ontopic for this channel?
<yabuk> ﻿ I'm trying to see a 3gp video, but there isn't sound working, what program can play 3gp and what program can convert to/from 3gp on ubuntu?
<bazhang> netyire, please dont
<WelshDragon> mudit, try ls /dev/video* to list the video devices
<ChrisBoo1wood> How do i install Gimmie on intrepid? I have downloaded a deb package, but it complains about not having libffi4 - i have libffi5 installed
<LjL> !info gimmie intrepid
<netyire> bazhang: sorry :-)
<ubottu> Package gimmie does not exist in intrepid
<doctorow> My Gutsy install doesn't correctly recognize my ThinkPad X61's keyboard -- specifically, the quote/doublequote key doesn't behave correctly. I can fix it by typing 'xmodmap -e "keycode 48 = apostrophe quotedbl"' every time I restart X, but I am hoping there's a file I can edit to make the change permanent and system-wide. Does anyone know if this file exists?
<LjL> uhm, i thought it was available.
<jwires> any ideas anyone?
<WelshDragon> jwires?
<sudobash> yabuk 3gp is cell phone video right? i think there are converters for 3gp 2 avi/mpg on google and they probably work with wine
<mudit> WelshDragon: there is only /dev/video0
<sudobash> i think I can remember converting 3gp in ubuntu 6.10
<jwires> my top menu bar wont expand to cover the entire screen
<p1und3r> <-- anyone think they could help me get my ALSA working properly I've been trying for days :/
<fenerli7> sudobash yabuk : yes, it is usually mobile phone video, and the linux app I use for conversion is pytube
<netyire> sudobash: ffmpeg works too
<fenerli7> or mencoder
<WelshDragon> mudit, then it must be /dev/video0. I've never used webcams though so my knowledge past that is limited.
<genghis_snap> hi all, i was wondering if anyone has had any issues with LIBTOOL and Kdevelop?
<doctorow> ~
<netyire> yabuk: mencoder -oac mp3lame -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=h263:bitrate=400 -vf scale=320:240 <in> -o <out>.3gp
<joachimATjku> does anyone know how i can change the framebuffer from vesa to intelfb
<jwires> well
<netyire> yabuk: or ffmpeg -i <in> <new>.3gp
<yabuk> sudobash: but isn't there a 3gp convert to linux? I don't like to use anything from windows :)
<jwires> I got it
<sudobash> read...
<maxb_> If usb-creator just hangs at "Starting up", and there's nothing interesting in the log, is there anything I can do to get more debug?
<jwires> another question
<thiebaude> jwires |!patience
<sudobash> <netyire> yabuk: or ffmpeg -i <in> <new>.3gp
<yabuk> netyire: thanks
<jwires> ubuntu doesn't see any wireless networks
<fenerli7> yabuk: pytube, mencoder are two with GUIs
<jwires> this is a gateway laptop.. I had the same problem a few months ago on an hp one
<netyire> yabuk: fenerli7's right, use pytube! :-)
<sudobash> jwires your drivers might not be installed correctly...
<jwires> this is a clean install
<jwires> just did it earlier today
<sudobash> go to system -> Administration-> Hardware Drivers
<doctorow> My Gutsy install doesn't correctly recognize my ThinkPad X61's keyboard -- specifically, the quote/doublequote key doesn't behave correctly. I can fix it by typing 'xmodmap -e "keycode 48 = apostrophe quotedbl"' every time I restart X, but I am hoping there's a file I can edit to make the change permanent and system-wide. Does anyone know if this file exists?
<sudobash> and see if there is something in there about your wireless you might have to tick...
<jwires> it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<jsdf> hi all, can anyone point me out to where to find a mount that was done in gnome on the console?  E.g. I went to Places > Connect to Server, and mapped a network drive.  I see the drive in the File Browser, but don't know where to find it in the console.
<ldiamond> When I boot, I see grub loading, then it drops me in a grub command line. Can anyone help me boot from this hard drive??
<andycaz> for f sakes, 8.10 really f-ed up my lirc. gives me "Unable to load LIRC kernel modules."
<sudobash> go to a terminal jwires
<erUSUL> jsdf: ~/.gvfs/*
<jwires> k
<jsdf> erUSUL: great thanks.
<jwires> im there
<sudobash> pastebin what you get from sudo lspci
<sudobash> or just lspci
<sudobash> you dont need sudo
<sudobash> and in the pastebin include the model of your laptop and any other relevant info
<doctorow> How do I get a list of all the files in a directory that contain the string $STRING?
<DasEi> why does apt holp back updates from time to time ?
<DasEi> *hold
<sudobash> doctorow: ls *string*
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to install an older nm-applet on 8.10 since the current one is broken?
<doctorow> sudobash -- not files whose names contain $STRING, files that contain $STRING
<jlc> doctorow: find . -print|xargs grep STRING
<erUSUL> doctorow: grep -R $STRING folder/
<doctorow> Thanks!
<ldiamond> I need help with grub. It boots from the hard drive, then it stops detecting the hard drive and drops me in the CLI, where it can't find any hard drive
<mudit> i got my webcam work in cheese, how do I know what is the device , /dev/video0 is not working
<SuperNick> how can i lock software to prevent apt-get to update it ?
<SuperNick> equivalent to sudo aptitude hold for apt-get ?
<sudobash> ldiamond you might want to download Super Grub Disk just in case
<sudobash> and burn it to cd
<sudobash> or use flash drive
<ldiamond> sudobash, I'm trying to boot grub from a USB hard drive. The drive works fine on my other 2 computer, but on this one, it manages to boot from the hard drive and then stops detecting it.
<alec868> i dont know any command line, looking to learn, where can i find the best online tutorials?
<zibbie> Hello
<doctorow> My Gutsy install doesn't correctly recognize my ThinkPad X61's keyboard -- specifically, the quote/doublequote key doesn't behave correctly. I can fix it by typing 'xmodmap -e "keycode 48 = apostrophe quotedbl"' every time I restart X, but I am hoping there's a file I can edit to make the change permanent and system-wide. Does anyone know if this file exists?
<erUSUL> !cli
<Anonymous762> djhash-> Are you still here? I saw you from last night.
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sudobash> ldiamond burn super grub disk to cd it may help you
<quodt> hey there, is there a alternative app to anyDVD (windows) for ubuntu?
<jrib> SuperNick: are you sure apt-get does not respect a hold you set with aptitude?
<jwires> sorry my connection shit on me
<jwires> i'm at the terminal... what now?
<ldiamond> sudobash, well, my goal was not to burn any CD and install ubuntu from a USB  hard drive (which I successfully did on another PC)
<sudobash> its just a good idea to have a SGD disc laying around sometimes when you are playing with Grub / Partition editing
<erUSUL> quodt: what does anyDVD exactly do?
<mudit> i got my webcam work in cheese, how do I know what is the device , /dev/video0 is not working
<sudobash> youll understand when you see SGD
<quodt> erUSUL: it copies DVD's and encrypt them as far as i know
<grizlo42> is there a feature that makes it so when you open a document it opens up firefox and google docs?
<erUSUL> quodt: you meant decrypt
<grizlo42> cause i am having problems with OOo
<quodt> erUSUL: yes, sorry
<user___> whats the most reliable way by using a command line command(s) to find out if the current running system is an intrepid system?
<erUSUL> !info dvd95
<ubottu> dvd95 (source: dvd95): DVD9 to DVD5 converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3p2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 274 kB, installed size 740 kB
<erUSUL> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1349 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<maxbaldwin> is there a skype for 8.10 yet?
<erUSUL> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2588 kB
<maxb_> user___: I'd use lsb_release
<maxbaldwin> or where can I get one?
<bazhang> !version | user___
<ubottu> user___: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<WelshDragon> maxbaldwin, skype.com?
<maxbaldwin> WelshDragon: the release there is 7.04 - 8.04
<user___> maxb, bazhang thank you very much
<quodt> erUSUL: cool
<sudobash> cat /etc/*-release
<ldiamond> sudobash, well, I managed to make it work, I changed random stuffs in the bios lol
<WelshDragon> maxbaldwin, the 8.04 should install fine.
<sudobash> SGD prolly would have let you select a boot device
<sudobash> there are also quick boot menu's in a lot of bios'es
<sudobash> like f10 for boot menu
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know how to install an older nm-applet on 8.10 since the current one is broken?
<relirex> v
<relirex> http://pastie.org/321382
<relirex> hello people
<relirex> rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 9 bytes [sender]: Broken pipe (32)
<relirex> rsync: write failed on "/backup/Cube3/backups/Projects-Backup-20081122_31554.zip": Input/output error (5)
<relirex> rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at receiver.c(259) [receiver=2.6.9]
<relirex> io timeout after 30 seconds -- exiting
<FloodBot1> relirex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<relirex> i need teh helps
<datta> i am trying to see a video like this one amarnatok.com and they don't work
<WelshDragon> chazco, broken in what way?
<chazco> WelshDragon -It wont work with a certain network, but the one in 8.04 seemed to
<thiebaude> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> relirex: that sounds like a broken drive
<maxbaldwin> thanks WelshDragon
<relirex> its a samba share
<relirex> mounted
<relirex> and its all wireless
<relirex> it works sometimes and fails sometimes
<tWolf> I have firefox installed on Ubuntu and it acts like flash block is installed.  It isn't.  Why do I have large play arrows over all the flash content?
<LjL> relirex: then like transmission errors on the connection the share uses
<relirex> the files is about 200mb
<sudobash> relirex firewall anywhere in between>
<erUSUL> relirex: the wireless conection seems very unstable then
<relirex> it shouldn't be unstable, the router is right next to both boxes
<relirex> there is no firewall
<relirex> besides the router
<sudobash> is there a windows box?
<relirex> its writing to a mounte samba share
<relirex> mounted
<relirex> doesn't that indicate its a windows box?
<relirex> (it is)
<sudobash> no
<relirex> k
<relirex> im a newb, sry
<FloodBot1> relirex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> relirex: could be the driver on one of the  machines... have you checked logs on the machines ??
<sudobash> maybe you have windows firewall on which needs to have port 445 enabled
<relirex> would that allow it to complete sometimes?
<jadams> has anyone else tried the banshee-G1 integration?  Mine isn't working
<sudobash> and also your windows box might have Power Management options that enable for the PC to turn off your NIC wheter it be cable or wifi
<sudobash> that can mess with things sometimes
<relirex> its completed lots of times, it just started doing this.  sometimes it still finsihes, most of the time it doesnt'
<chazco> So... how to install an older version of nm-applet?
<bazhang> chazco, you dont
<relirex> power settings keep everytihng on all the time i believe, plus im on the windows box while it was just running so its going
<chazco> bazhang - Ah, so only option is to downgrade to 8.04?
<bazhang> chazco, or not rely on nm-applet
<maxbaldwin> WelshDragon: It says 'wrong architecture' in GDebi, but I'm on an i386 computer
<chazco> bazhang - Any good alternatives?
<maxbaldwin> can I do a force thing on the command line?
<relirex> maybe i should be in #linux instead?
<bazhang> chazco, use the command line
<sudobash> yeah but when you got to Device Manager and go to your NIC and go to advanced tab on the properties sheet there are option for the PC to be able to turn off the NIC and it does it and the most idiotic times like in the middle of what you are doing... I have seen it
<WelshDragon> maxbaldwin, dpkg -i file.deb
<mker> My computer's been crashing several times a day for the last two days so I think I'll reinstall. I have an encrypted Private folder, will I be able to read it when I reinstall?
<relirex> ok, ill check it.
<sudobash> and enable port 445 on your windows firewall
<sudobash> and 135/139
<relirex> windows firewall is dissabled
<relirex> what about the router?
<sudobash> ok nm
<bazhang> its not a firewall issue.
<relirex> its a linksys running dd-wrt
<chazco> bazhang - Not sure how to do that for wifi :D Only ever really do wired/really basic wifi from the console
<sudobash> router shouldnt need it unless the traffic is coming from external
<relirex> right....
<relirex> k, checkign nic
<r00tintheb0x_> I still have the domain regged.
<maxbaldwin> WelshDragon: It's still saying wrong architecture, should be amd64
<mudit> i got my webcam work in cheese, how do I know what is the device , /dev/video0 is not working
<erUSUL> mudit: if it is usb you can watch what it is printed in the log when you plug it
<relirex> also, when it fails i have a parial file on the share
<r00tintheb0x_> Ive got it pointed at a PHPBB install right now.
<relirex> .Projects-Backup-20081122_31554.zip.j1SAhm
<erUSUL> mudit: taif /var/log/messages
<relirex> it looks like that
<erUSUL> mudit: then plug it
<mudit> okies
<WelshDragon> maxbaldwin, dpkg -i --force file.deb might work
<maxbaldwin> WelshDragon: I found something for intrepid on UbuntuForums, that may work.
<islamux> hi
<GeminiK> Hi there, how would I go about to find a application in my menu, and the ints command from terminal?
<relirex> sudobash: for propery -> power Saving mode i have it set to CAM (Constatntly Awake Mode)
<LjL> GeminiK: what do you know about the application?
<relirex> and this script has been completing regularly for a few weeks
<GeminiK> LgL: its called shiki-colors and its under system-tools
<relirex> i dont know if maybe the file size is getting too big?
<LjL> GeminiK: ah, then you *do* know where it is in the menu
<relirex> but if thats the case i dont know what i should do to be able to complete the transfer
<islamux> how i install kaffeine-0.8.7.tar.bz in mandriva 2007
<relirex> its not _that_ big of a file....
<Saint19931> When listening to songs etc on youtube, the sound quality is shit, its laggy etC?
<sudobash> sftp maybe?
<bazhang> islamux, ask in #mandriva
<aoupi> islamux: this is an ubuntu channel :)
<GeminiK> LgL: yea its shicki-colors change color or something
<sudobash> im transfering a 8 gb file right now with VSFTPD
<LjL> GeminiK: just right click on the Applications menu, "Edit menu", go to the application and do "Properties". you'll see what the command is
<sudobash> from california to east coast
<GeminiK> LgL: ah, its a little more complicated though, I would like to do this in terminal :)
<LjL> GeminiK, my nickname is LjL, LgL won't highlight me
<relirex> would i need to setup an ftp server on the windows machine or could i ftp right to the mounted samba share location on the linux file system?
<GeminiK> LjL: oops sry
<ksbalaji> how to stop pulseaudio RTP streaming permanently?
<LjL> GeminiK: then i'm not sure just what exactly you want to do, i'm afraid
<mudit> erUSUL: i got this >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75666/
<relirex> i was using the cp command and that started faililng the same way so then i switched to rsync and it fixed the problem for a while and now its back again
<GeminiK> LjL: well the same thing you mentioned to me I guess but in terminal, can't log in, I want to see if running that program fixes my problem
<relirex> ftp might just be the solution but only if i can ftp right to the local linux file system (mounted share)
<ksbalaji> how to stop pulseaudio RTP streaming permanently please?
<erUSUL> mudit: well the web cam is recogniced but the device is not printed on the log... :(
<LjL> GeminiK, if it's a program that is in the Applications menu, then it's a graphical program. graphical programs cannot be run in the terminal.
<mudit> i can see that
<GeminiK> LgL: hmm sounds like you're right :(, any way I can start gnome with out gdm?
<ksbalaji> I am constantly connecting to 224.0.0.56. How to stop pulseaudio RTP streaming permanently?
<Skyrail> How can I display the groups on my system on the command line with their ID's to?
<sudobash> VLC can play ASCII video in terminal
<sudobash> its a graphical program
<WelshDragon> Skyrail, cat /etc/group
<bazhang> sudobash, that is not relevant here
<mudit> erUSUL:  what can be the reason ?
<GeminiK> LjL: hmm sounds like you're right :(, anyway I can start gnome with out gdm? sry messed the name up again.
<mudit> i dont have the drivers ?
<Skyrail> Oh crikey, look at that, thanks WelshDragon :)
<WelshDragon> Skyrail, you're welcome =)
<shrek_donkey> does anyone know of a torrent client that can be controlled by firefox over a network....similiar to what sabnzbd+ can do
<erUSUL> mudit: ls /dev/video*
<chazco> Can anyone explain how to stay connected to a WPA Enterprise, PEAP, tkip, mschap-v2 wireless network using 8.10?
<relirex> sudobash: did you see my latest messages?
<islamux> thanks<bazhang> <aoupi>and sorry
<bazhang> chazco, is this an internal or an external plugin device
<LjL> GeminiK: yes, try doing "startx"
<chazco> bazhang - Internal intel based wifi
<bazhang> chazco, which one
<datta> i am trying to watch a video from amarnatok.com but i cant
<aksci> i'am on connected thru a wireless connector... i using wvdial. but the net browsing speed is really slow that what i experience on xp
<datta> can anyone please help?
<bazhang> datta, what file format
<ksbalaji>  I am constantly connecting to 224.0.0.56. How to stop pulseaudio RTP streaming permanently please?
<chazco> bazhang - Think its an Intel 945ABG (or similar)...
<sudobash> you would need an SFTP server on wherever you are getting the file from
<datta> wmv
<herb-p> shrek_donkey: Maybe torrentflux? www.torrentflux.com, its a web based torrent client
<relirex> well this script is running on my linux box that has the files its zipping on the local filesystem
<relirex> then its dumping them to a mounted sambaa share
<mudit> erUSUL: it is /dev/video0
<chazco> bazhang - lshw says its a 3945ABG
<relirex> can i ftp from the local file system to the mounted share i mean
<relirex> im running ftp server on the linux box
<relirex> obv
<sudobash> and then linux can ftp to it... but I would suggest using FileZilla from Mozilla to download from SFTP/FTP.... sudo apt-get install filezilla
<erUSUL> mudit: and cheese (or other programs) does not recognice the webcam?
<datta> how do i watch a wmv video directly streamed in the site
<relirex> so i can take a linux client and connect to the ftp and then dup what i ftp to the local filesystem (mounted samba share)
<relirex> dup = dump
<mudit> erUSUL:  only cheese would recognize not others
<bazhang> datta, it works here; did you install all the codecs?
<sudobash> depends on how you set it up and if you allow admin login to ftp i guess
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<datta> wat codecs do i need?
<relirex> alright, i guess ill figure it out
<GeminiK> LjL: didn't work, oh well it was worth a try, been dealing with this since yesturday, some guy was looking at my logs and conf to find out if anything was wrong but he couldn't I have a hunch that if I can run that program I would fix the problem
<mudit> not ever easycam
<sariel> lol
<bazhang> datta, which have you installed? ubuntu-restricted-extras? w32codecs?
<relirex> whats a good command line ftp client for linux/ubuntu?
<chrisori> hi
<sudobash> but ftp filezilla cannot connect to samba share/ windows share... ftp client must connect to ftp server or sftp whatever
<LjL> GeminiK: does the X interface show up at all?
<erUSUL> mudit: seems like a configuration issue with that other programas... the cam works ok
<chrisori> what command should i type in   vi   to find all words which start with an  ei      ?
<sariel> ubuntu install ftp tools default
<GeminiK> LjL: it does but its only mouse and BG
<sudobash> relirex do you not have GUI?
<datta> i have the ubuntu restriced extras installed
<relirex> well the client can connect to my ftp server on one end which has my files i need to zip and can save the files to the local file system where i can access the mounted share
<LjL> GeminiK: hmm. that's bad. do you have the package "ubuntu-desktop" installed? (you can check with "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop")
<relirex> so it will work im pretty sure
<relirex> sudobash: im doing all this in a script if you didn't see my pastie
<bazhang> datta, then get w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<relirex> this is an automated backup script for my mysql databases and my web dir
<sudobash> cool hope it works out...
<krono2k5> did the new ubuntu change ldap around
<relirex> this is a developement machine
<GeminiK> LjL: yes I do and creating adduser didn't work, It has to do with a problem that happened with that program (hopefully),
<magnetron> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<relirex> http://pastie.org/321382
<sudobash> how big of files are we talking?
<relirex> 200 mb
<LjL> GeminiK: maybe... how did you install that program to begin with? can you remember its *exact* name? (i couldn't find it in the repos)
<GeminiK> LjL: another clue is that GDM is not on its theme, its ubuntu, so maybe how could I change GDM theme from terminal?
<sudobash> oh thats nothing...
<pim_> how would I get a windows like alt ctrl del menu, where I can kill misbehaving programs?
<sudobash> if it didn't have to be secure you could do it over http quickly
<LjL> pim_: ctrl+esc
<relirex> no, they're small
<GeminiK> LjL: dounloaded it from gnome look, worked flawlessly to install theme icons an other stuff, but something messed up when I was logged in another user and ran the prog
<pim_> LjL that doesn't seem to be working I'm on 8.10
<sudobash> it might work better over http for your script then ftp
<sudobash> i guess it depends if it needs to be secured access
<marsje> Hi. Since Intrepid I can't open links from Gnome Terminal anymore. Right clicking it and choosen "Open Link" has no result whatsoever... Is this a setting?
<sudobash> and how much you want to get into it...
<relirex> security isn't really an issue
<GeminiK> LjL: beautiful theme by the way, its called shiki-colors :)
<relirex> this is just at my house
<relirex> i have a linux box and windows box
<relirex> i wanna zip up my stuff and put it on my windows box
<sambagirl> getting the following error http://imagebin.ca/view/wIpQ7f.html
<LjL> GeminiK: you might want to try running "debsums -s" to find out what files it modified
<relirex> shoot i keep hitting enter. sorry.  anyways, the main goal is to backup my important linux files onto my windows box each night automatically
<zackfett> hey where is the program directory in ubuntu
<fosco_> zackfett: there are many
<relirex> and it's been working perfectly up utnil recently
<zackfett> im trying to install firefox
<aoupi> zackfett: here and there, /usr/bin and /sbin mostly, anything specific you're after?
<GeminiK> LjL: hmm in terminal? or whe I run the prog?
<LjL> zackfett: there is none, files are divided according to function, not to the program they belong to
<sudobash> if you already have an apache server running on the machine you want to run you could just put the backup file /var/www or /var/www/htdocs depending on how its setup and just use wget http://IPADDY/Backup.tgz or something
<aoupi> zackfett: it should show up in you Applications menu after you've installed it
<LjL> GeminiK: in terminal, yes
<fosco_> zackfett: sudo apt-get install firefox
<zackfett> ok thanks
<aoupi> zackfett: did you install with synaptic (or apt-get)?
<aoupi> !synaptic | zackfett
<ubottu> zackfett: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sken> hello 	<sken>	why firefox is in full display? 	<sken>	iam on ububuntu 8.10 	<sken>	i didn't do anything wrong 	-->|	jimmacdonald (n=jimmacdo@196-28-178-69.gci.net) has joined #firefox 	<sken>	i don't see the bar for minimizing or the status bar 	<sken>	any clue?
<sudobash> that would be quick
<datta> also when i watch tv from jumptv, they come in bad grafics
<zackfett> i installed from a hacking live cd
<sudobash> very quick
<datta> whats should i do about that?
<Silv3rBull3t> relirex: just smbmount your windows drive to your linux box and tar your backups there
<joachimATjku> does anybody know how i can enable framebuffer support?
<sken> why firefox is in full display?
<aoupi> sken: hit F11
<rudolph> hey all
<aoupi> sken: that toggles fullscreen mode
<calum``> Hi folks: is there a problem with the latest updates to firefox?  None of the UI elements are "talking" to the browser - if I type in URL, nothing happens.  However, I can open bookmarks and click my way around.  I can open tabs and close them, but not switch between them.  I'm running Ibex with Compiz Fusion, but they haven't caused problems in the past; just immediately after this latest update.
<sudobash> screw samba... http is the way to go with that if samba is going to be intermittent
<relirex> can you elaborate on how i would go about making the transfer with http?
<sudobash> http will work no matter what
<sken> ok thx aoupi
<poopuser> hi guyz i need to determinate motherbord soundcard etc. how do i do it ?
<aoupi> calum``: have you restarted firefox?
<GeminiK> LjL: well im running it, it checks integrety of packages?
<relirex> i need a webserver running on my windows box you mean?
<calum``> aoupi, repeatedly.  Haven't tried restarting X yet, though
<datta> does ubuntu allow direct streaming from websites?
<aoupi> poopuser: lspci, lsusb, lshw run them with sudo, you can also add the -v option to them to get even more info
<datta> like jumptv?
<fosco_> poopuser: lshw and lshw-gtk
<LjL> GeminiK: yes, that's what it does
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> my name is tuan
<sken> aoupi  this is happening constantly
<LjL> GeminiK: in the meanwhile, if you want to try running that program again, try typing "shi" and then hitting TAB... if its name really begins with "shi", it should auto-complete
<ubuntu> i like make friends
<LjL> GeminiK: (you can do that in another terminal in ctrl+alt+f2)
<LjL> !offtopic | ubuntu
<aoupi> sken: does it go into fullcreen mode without you hiting F11?
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sken> yes aoupi
<GeminiK> LjL: cool ok
<GeminiK> LjL: do I have to use sudo?
<LjL> GeminiK: i can't really know... try without, first (although since you said adding another user didn't help - probably yes)
<GeminiK> LjL: well tab didn't autocomplete
<calum``> OK, I'm sorted.  I had to kill a leftover process from before the update for some reason.  Gah.
<GeminiK> LjL: maybe it wasnt a deb
<[SWE]Westburp> Why can't I open a whole catalog with music in mplayer from the terminal?
<LjL> GeminiK: whether or not it was a .deb doesn't matter to autocomplete
<sken> does anybody know why firefox goes automatically in full display?
<joachimATjku> does anybody know how i can make firefox look nicer? webcontrols suck
<goobsoft> !tell goobsoft about Hi
<ubottu> goobsoft, please see my private message
<[SWE]Westburp> joachimATjku: you can just go to www.mozilla.com and find THEMES :P
<GeminiK> LjL: it  doesn't seem to want to autocomplete, tab right?
<aoupi> joachimATjku: there are tons of themes on mozilla.com
<LjL> GeminiK: maybe you used something called "colorize-something"?
<joachimATjku> do themes have influence on webcontrols ?
<joachimATjku> (tickboxes, textinput fields)
<woli> does the file search actually work? i can never find something?
<woli> ...
<datta> can't load anything that clear
<[SWE]Westburp> you can change the way firefox lookes like
<woli> no qmark sorry
<strav> he. I'm helping my brother to load ubuntu 8.04 livecd on it's mac powerbook g4 (ppc)... and he cannot seem to be able to boot (cd dosen't seems to be recognized as bootable), anyone got this issue - what would be the best app to make sure the cd is burned as a bootable image on mac?)
<GeminiK> LjL: yup, that sounds like its it, for shiki colors though I think theres 2
<aoupi> strav: did you get the ppc disk?
<strav> yep
<LjL> GeminiK: if that's the script i'm looking at - it does some quite horrendous things
<GeminiK> LjL: lol, had a nice GUI
<sken> does anybody know why firefox goes automatically in full display?
<LjL> GeminiK: (not to sound harsh but... teaches you to run random scripts, especially with sudo)
<strav> aoupi, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-powerpc.iso )
<android60> how can i create an ms dos boot floppy from the live cd?
<aoupi> strav: if you just burnt the iso normaly it should be bootable, no extra steps required
<woli> sken, no, but you can press alt-f11 i think
<LjL> GeminiK: is debsums saying anything about some files that look theme-related?
<strav> ok. just pressing c on boot and that's all?
<aoupi> strav: yea, press and hold
<N1tr0> kas galetumet padeti sukurti cs serveri?
<GeminiK> LjL: some are missing and it couldn't find some md5s of some packages
<aoupi> strav: have you checked the md5sum of the cd?
<sken> it then goes automatically in full display when i restart woli
<LjL> !lt | N1tr0
<ubottu> N1tr0: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<bazhang> N1tr0, #ubuntu-id
<strav> (well he did it's first test on intrepid, I'm waiting for him to tell me the result with the 8.04 cd)
<GeminiK> LjL: didn't xorg though md5 is that right?
<shurdry> Shurdry
<LjL> GeminiK: that's normal, it always happens for a couple of packages... but it depends *what* packages
<N1tr0> Okey.Thanks
<woli> sken, how are you launching it?
<strav> aoupi, nope. I'll probably do that if he comes back telling me it won't boot
<LjL> GeminiK: let me look at the output. install the "pastebinit" package and then run "sudo debsums -s 2&>1 | pastebinit"
<sken> from the panel woli
<aoupi> strav: in ubuntu you can test like this: 'md5sum -b /dev/cdrom' it should be similar in OSX (maybe called just md5) and compare to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<GeminiK> LjL: k
<woli> right click the launcher and view its properties
<woli> sken, what do you see?
<strav> aoupi: thanks, I know the std tool for md5checksum
<fiXXXerMet> Trying to use the apcupsd-cgi package and when I navigate to the ip:port that it is running on, firefox says that the connection was reset.  Log files are empty too.  Any ideas?
<sken> a full display of firefox
<BatteryCell> this is probably a simple question, but does anyone know how to not start beagle on startup (i.e. I don't want it running every time I log on)
<aoupi> strav: ok
<woli> sken, RIGHT CLICK
<BatteryCell> I can't find it in preferences or anything
<woli> right-click?
<aoupi> BatteryCell: stuff like that is usualy in Sessions
<LjL> BatteryCell: it might be in Preferences/Sessions
<GeminiK> LjL: hmm, didn't work, keyboardinterrupt caught,
<Awsoonn> I have an Atheros AR242x and I need to connect to a WEP wifi network, help~
<sken> woli explain
<LjL> BatteryCell: otherwise, see if it's in /etc/init.d
<woli> where is my panel data saved?
<LjL> GeminiK: uh...
<bazhang> datta, lets keep this in channel please
<woli> sken, right-click the launcher... then select properties...
<datta> k
<sken> then
<sken> woli
<GeminiK> LjL: yea I know, do I have to add "2&>1"?
<bazhang> datta, what version of ubuntu
<woli> sken, you will see a small window telling you the name of the launcher, the command,and something else
<LjL> GeminiK: try without the 2&>1
<datta> 8.04 hardy
<woli> sken, what is written at the command line?
<sambagirl> cant i do like an apt-get horde or something like that? what is a good email app i can use? zimbra even?
<c0re_> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<c0re_> ... what package i should install?
<bazhang> datta, and how did you add the w32codecs
<sambagirl> the open source one?
<LjL> GeminiK: which should really have been 2>&1
<sambagirl> or roundtable or calias?
<sken> firefox %u woli
<sambagirl> ?
<usser> c0re_, build-essential
<bazhang> c0re_, build-essential
<woli> sken, oh... ok
<LjL> !compiling > c0re_    (c0re_, see the private message from ubottu)
<aoupi> sken try going out of fullscreen ( by hitting F11) and then resize your firefox window and quit firefox
<The-Compiler> c0re_: build-essential
<datta> bazhang, i downloaded it and installed the deb pack
<GeminiK> LjL: ok it ran, but have to wait till its done i guess
<LjL> someone else want to say build-essential?
<The-Compiler> damn I kinda were to lame :D
<bazhang> datta, downloaded from medibuntu?
<c0re_> thanks :D
<datta> yeah
<LjL> GeminiK: yes. then it will give you a URL, and you can give me that URL
<sken> woli?
<bazhang> datta, did you then restart firefox?
<c0re_> E: Couldn't find package uild-essential
<bazhang> datta, including clearing the ff cache and history?
<c0re_> ooops sorry
<bazhang> c0re_, build-essential with a B
<woli> sken, try what aoupi said
<GeminiK> LjL: were you looking at the colorize me for shiki-colors? there are 2 I think, yea the guy helping me yesturday had me do the pastebinit thing :)
<datta> yeah
<ValentineXX> I get on skype test call "problem with sound playback" error message. Before i never configured mic on my ubuntu.
<datta> and it still says additional plugins required and then when i click on that it says there is none found for this video
<bazhang> datta, and the video does not load at all?
<datta> it loads up in vlc player but not directly on the browser
<sken> ok thx woli and aoupi  its solved
<aoupi> sken: great!
<LjL> GeminiK: yeah i've downloaded the colorize .tar.gz, and looked at the "install" script
<c0re_> !packages qtella
<woli> sken, perfect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages qtella
<woli> now, where is the gnome panel menu info stored?
<GeminiK> LjL: ah, so im guessing the old one is worse lol
<c0re_> lol @ <LjL> someone else want to say build-essential?
<N1tr0> does any one know wear can i find "engines" files, on counter-strike server.That can show my server on "find servers"?
<platius> Awsoonn; http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<bazhang> N1tr0, how does relate to ubuntu?
<fosco_> woli: ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<c0re_> N1tr0, you came to wrong place
<usser>  datta did u install mozilla-plugin-vlc?
<N1tr0> sorry agen :/
<tsunami> nub question:  when i try copying through terminal i get a "cp: omitting directory <mydir>"   Why is this?
<pim_> how do I graphically kill a process in Ubuntu 8.10?
<fosco_> tsunami: use cp -R
<jrib> pim_: xkill
<bazhang> pim_, xkill
<datta> usser, i did not
<BlueEagle> tsunami: For copying directories use the -R or --recursive flag
<datta> do i need that to watch the video?
<pim_> haha thanks jriv
<usser> datta, install it, restart firefox see what happens
<Awsoonn> platius: that didn't support WEP unfortantly... Its great on WPA, but I am forced to use WEP at some locations
<pim_> jrib
<tsunami> thanks BlueEagle
<platius> Awsoonn; ahh
<bazhang> datta, either that or the mplayer plugin yes
<usser> datta, plugin-vlc is just that, lets u watch embedded videos right in the browser
<strav> aoupi, same problem with 8.04...
<joachimATjku> how can i disable framebuffer module i am currently using (or use other
<usser> datta, ^ that is if u dont have any other plugin installed already, like mplayer or totem
<joachimATjku> fb )
<aoupi> strav: weird, checked the discs?
<David0811_AFK> an meteorit fall in Cnada
<David0811_AFK> an meteorit fall in Cnada
<bazhang> David0811_AFK, please inform #ubuntu-offtopic
<GeminiK> LjL: after all that it didn't give me a link
<GeminiK> LjL: lol
<LjL> GeminiK: oh wonderful.
<datta> usser, i have the plugin for mplayer and totem but none of them works on the brower
<alec868> can anyone tell me where i can find the best command line tutorials?
<jrib> !cli | alec868
<ubottu> alec868: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<datta> if i open it extarnally and put on the location, then it works fine
<BlueEagle> !bash
<LjL> GeminiK: did the output of debsums (the first time you ran it) fill more than one screenful?
<gmspence> anyone able to help me set up a vpn to my ubuntu box
<bazhang> datta, that is odd; it works fine here
<Awsoonn> platius: any ideas?
<strav> aoupi, I will, the only thing that bugs me is: how can I be sure that he burned the cds as bootable?
<alec868> jrib:thanks
<strav> (I think he's using toast)
<OxDeadC0de> People were making fun of me for keeping windows around for games, and last night, windows got rootkitted, now I'm laughing at me for keeping windows around
<woli> where can i manually edit the text file of the menu applet on my panel?
<GeminiK> LjL: no it didn't actually, its high res though
<platius> Awsoonn; been looking to no avail
<BlueEagle> alec868: ,--8<-
<BlueEagle> alec868: |Try Spam detection software, running on the system "serveren.tregt.net", has
<BlueEagle> alec868: |identified this incoming email as possible spam.  The original message
<Awsoonn> platius: I see things on madwifi, but I dont see any walkthroughs fo 8.10 and I'm not seeing any
<BlueEagle> alec868: |has been attached to this so you can view it (if it isn't spam) or label
<BlueEagle> alec868: |similar future email.  If you have any questions, see
<FloodBot1> BlueEagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueEagle> alec868: `-->8-
<LjL> GeminiK: there's another way you can give me the output then... install "gpm", which will give you a mouse in the console. then use "w3m" or another text-mode web browser to copy and paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> LjL: wanna use netcat?
<BlueEagle> alec868: Let me try again: http://www.google.no/search?q=linux+command+line+tutorial
<GeminiK> LjL: ok
<LjL> jrib: uhm yeah is an idea...
<OxDeadC0de> isn't there a program called pastebinit ? so you can do say ls -lh | pastebinit then just copy/paste the link?
<strav> aoupi, isn't there an explicit option to make the burn the disk as bootable?
<aoupi> strav: if the md5sum is good, it's good
<usser> GeminiK, or install pastebinit and do command | pastebinit
<LjL> jrib: however, if he's behind a router, touch luck, since i can't listen on ports myself
<datta> all right then i was actually using wubi and will install interpid next month and see what happens with that, if that continues will ask you guys again
<bazhang> OxDeadC0de, yes
<strav> aoupi,
<strav> ok
<Numbers> Hi guys
<LjL> usser: for some reason that didn't work
<bazhang> OxDeadC0de, but it gives you the link in the terminal
<usser> LjL, oh nvm
<bazhang> datta wubi?
<GeminiK> LjL: it did tell me that no arguments were specified, thought it was nothing though
<LjL> GeminiK, what did?
<GeminiK> LjL: pastebinit
<LjL> hm perhaps the pastebinit in intrepid has mandatory arguments, i'm on hardy. jrib, are you on intrepid?
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit works fine
<LjL> GeminiK: try typing what bazhang just typed and see if that works
<GeminiK> LjL: ok
<leira> hello guys~
<Guisepe> helo wifislax backTrack with  ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> Guisepe, in a vm?
<jrib> LjL: I'm on intrepid, pastebinit file   works for me
<leira> Intrepid here, I plugged my ipod, a dialog opend, I choose Banshee to open it, and I checked always use this application to open.
<MilitantPotato> I have an ATI 4870, FGLRX seems to of installed fine, fglrxinfo shows it's running Xorg.0.log shows no DRI errors, but glxinfo shows: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose).   Here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/75675/
<leira> but I regreted late on, want to choose another app to open it
<MilitantPotato> I'm on intrepid
<jrib> LjL: echo foo | netcat ssh.jrib.net 12345               should work
<alec868> BlueEagle:thanks
<leira> how can I change the default application linked to this device?
<leira> and bring the open device dialog back?
<GeminiK> LjL: http://pastebin.com/f6e8171a6
<bazhang> Guisepe, please keep it in channel
<GeminiK> LjL: how's that?
<LjL> GeminiK: do "sudo debsums -s >sums.out"
<GeminiK> LjL: ok
<bazhang> Guisepe, you want to run those linux distros in virtualbox on ubuntu 8.10?
<bullgard4> Gutsy included a hal-device-manager package. What is its successor?
<OxDeadC0de> geminik try adding "load "dri"" to xorg.conf in the modules section just after glx
<LjL> GeminiK: it will take a while again, but this time at least we'll have it saved to a file...
<travis> Hello
<hey_thomas> bonsoir, excusez moi je suis en tante (pour le fun) de compiler libgtk2.0-dev  partir des source, mais j'ai un petit soucis au niveau lors de ./configure, "libx11 not found" alors qu'il est installer si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider merci
<OxDeadC0de> er militantpotato /\ sorry
<travis> I gotta get used to this
<LjL> !fr | hey_thomas
<ubottu> hey_thomas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> hey_thomas, /join #ubuntu-fr
<hey_thomas> j'ai essay avec libx11-dev mais rien
<hey_thomas> oups sory
<GeminiK> 0xDeadC0de, modules section?
<hey_thomas> arf sorry
<MilitantPotato> OxDeadC0de: one second
<Guest71608> id
<leira> Intrepid here, I plugged my ipod, a dialog opend, I choose Banshee to open it, and I checked always use this application to open. but i regret, want change choose another app, how can I bring the open device dialog back?
<GeminiK> LjL: yea, thats a good idea, done checksums before, forgot about that :)
<OxDeadC0de> geminik sorry wrong person, was meant to go to militantpotato
<Guisepe> bazhang virtualbox?
<MilitantPotato> OxDeadC0de: no luck
<MilitantPotato> OxDeadC0de: Xorg.0.log shows DRI loads properly
<bazhang> Guisepe, that is a virtual machine that lets you run other linux distros (or windows) on top of ubuntu
<darkhamm_> hey people, i would configure my intrepid to share some folder with XBMC. how can i add my XBMC user in my ubuntu user's group, to solve any type of permission?
<GeminiK> LjL: I wonder why debsums -s | pastebinit didn't work, paste said it hade no arguments
<LjL> GeminiK: i don't know
<bazhang> Guisepe, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<GeminiK> LjL: Oh well, what does cat do btw?
<LjL> GeminiK: cat? cat merely outputs the contents of a file
<LjL> GeminiK: (or con*cat*enates several files in a single output)
<Casperov> any1 know a good site for ubuntu tweaks etc?
<GeminiK> LjL: oh, k, can u just pastebin the file itself?
<LjL> Casperov: you mean "ways to break your system"?
<Casperov> hehehe
<LjL> GeminiK: yes, with cat filename | pastebinit
<LjL> GeminiK: or for that matter, pastebinit <filename
<leira> Casperov: actually there is a software call ubuntu tweak
<Casperov> no..not at all....just cool themes to have a look at
<GeminiK> LjL: alright I'll use either one :)
<dr_willis> Im using UbuntuTweak now. :) its handy
<LjL> leira: which is mostly redundant, and unsupported
<bazhang> gnome-look.org Casperov
<OxDeadC0de> hey dr_willis
<dr_willis> Hello OxDeadC0de
<Casperov> thanx
<leira> LjL, it's supported by its developer
<LjL> leira: it's not supported by us though.
<leira> well, I think the developer did a good job, and good for newbies like us~
<leira> LjL, by the way, can u help me about my last question?
<LjL> leira: i believe newbies had better, instead, learn what the proper way to add a repository is (it's not even complicated)
<leira> true
<amith> irc.freenode.net
<dr_willis> amith,  you are allready there . :)
<LjL> leira, no because i'm unfamiliar with GNOME... !default would answer it, except it's not a "file" that you're talking about so you should look for somewhere that has *all* the associations listed - but i don't know where that would be
<LjL> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<leira> !default
<GeminiK> LjL: hmm how do u check directory files?
<LjL> GeminiK: hm?
<GeminiK> LjL: nmm, its there, but it doesn't want to give me a link :/
<GeminiK> just gives me the line http://pastbinit.com
<GeminiK> LjL: just gives me the line http://pastbinit.com
<LjL> that is so weird
<LjL> jrib: is your ssh+netcat thing still up now?
<leira> LjL, i've checked the "prefferd application", but it's for all the devices. I think my ipod has linked with Banshee automatically, but I want to get the open device dialog back. I think the config is stored in .gconf some where, but i didn't find it
<jrib> LjL: yep
<LjL> GeminiK: install "netcat"
<LjL> GeminiK: then do "netcat ssh.jrib.net 12345 <sums.out"
<GeminiK> LjL: when I use cate it gives me the keyboardinterrupt cought error, k on net cat
<LjL> leira: i don't quite know, but you can fire up gconf-editor and search for "ipod" perhaps...
<leira> good idea, trying
<Doktorn> Hello guys, my graphics just broke, isn't  nvidia geforce 8800GTS supporeted in linux? (sitting on laptop now)
<jordan_> is the su password the same as the login password?
<SuperNick> how can i see if ubuntu is using all my cpu core/threads ?
<LjL> !root > jordan_    (jordan_, see the private message from ubottu)
<jordan_> so how do i login as root i tried no password didn't work
<jagadeesh_> Hi all, I have Ubuntu 8.10. which software helps me to connect to my cell phone?
<LjL> jordan_: you don't. why would you want to?
<LjL> jordan_: (and why don't you read the link i just gave you?)
<jagadeesh_> I have Sony Ericsson G700 cell phone
<nintendork32> im using brasero to burn xubuntu, will i have problems?
<LjL> jagadeesh_: there is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSyncEvolutionEricsson
<MilitantPotato> OxDeadC0de: sorry, nuked xorg, the group and mode doesn't help
<GeminiK> LjL: well that just seems to have hanged
<jagadeesh_> Thanks Ljl. but I do not have bluetooth on desktop. I want to connect it via USB
<OxDeadC0de> militantpotato crap >< umm, is your user part of the "video" group?
<LjL> GeminiK: try hitting ctrl+d, failing that, ctrl+c
<GeminiK> LjL: hmm, did it work?
<leira> LjL, gconf-editor don't have search feature, i did a find to all the %gconf.xml with grep, searched ipod/nano and the device UUID, but with no luck
<LjL> jagadeesh_: "multisync" is still probably worth a try
<LjL> GeminiK: not if it didn't give you an URL
<jagadeesh_> Ljl, Lemme try it
<MilitantPotato> OxDeadC0de: don't seem to have a video group
<chrisori> need command in vi:  show me words which begins or ends with an  e    or an    i
<LjL> GeminiK: it works for me... try with cat
<GeminiK> LjL: hmm ok
<LjL> leira: uh? yes it does, Edit/Find
<alex|xela> whats a good n simple terminal bandwidth monitor?
<OxDeadC0de> anyone here use ati cards that had problems getting dri to work but now it works? MilitantPotato is having troubles, his xorg.log says dri loaded but glxinfo says direct rendering: no
<alex|xela> just to show in/out data
<fosco_> alex|xela: iptraf
<burim> hello, how can i turn SCIM off >
<jimmy_> Hey guys, I am running Ubuntu 8.10 on my new laptop, however, I have a really old laptop that can't handle Ubuntu. Is there any way to just install the kernel operate the old laptop from the command line only, without installing xwindows?
<MilitantPotato> OxDeadC0de: libgl1-mesa-dri is installed, aswell as x11proto-xf86dri-dev, would that be a problem?
<leira> .. I should have checked more careful
<GeminiK> LjL: I had another terminal running, after a while it gave me connection timed out
<krono2k5> I just started using ubuntu 8.10 server before i was using 8.04 what did ubuntu do with the slapd.conf for ldap in the newer version
<OxDeadC0de> MilitantPotato how did you install the ati drivers? through the restricted hardware manager? (Jockey)?
<LjL> GeminiK: you might be having a connection problem...
<shrek_donkey> i installed bittornado...how do i start it now...its not in the internet menu and just by typing it in terminal it says command not found
<helix2301> i like that fact that you can have a domain in 8.10
<LjL> GeminiK: anyway, look, just do like this
<dr_willis> jimmy_,  you could just tell X to not start.. or install  the whole desktop and enable a lighter window manager/desktop
<MilitantPotato> OxDeadC0de: yes, I should mention, I had an Nvidia card installed previous to this, I've removed all the nvidia packages, aswell as all other video drivers aside from FGLRX
<dr_willis> jimmy_,  or use some uber-light disrto if your system is reall old/small
<LjL> GeminiK: look at all the packages that debsums mentions. do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install all-of-those-packages"
<LjL> GeminiK: except perhaps the ones that clearly have nothing to do with this, such as spell checkers (which often fail checksums), the kernel...
<OxDeadC0de> militantpotato ahh that sounds like the problem, I bet there are some remenants of the nvidia driver (perhaps the glx part)
<GeminiK> LjL: ok, strange the pastebinit thing though
<Genius314> I have a 500GB ATA drive, and plan on getting a 500GB SATA. Is is possible in Ubuntu to have everything on the SATA, but automatically backup to the ATA drive?
<MilitantPotato> OxDeadC0de: I did try the latest FGLRX from ATI's website, but they failed to load, defaulted to Mesa
<helix2301> my network at work has to change we have major network traffic on a subnetted network I am pushing for unbuntu domain
<jimmy_> ok, thanks dr_willis! how to i tell xwindows not to run at startup in ubuntu 8.10
<helix2301> all we need is domain and file and print sharing
<Xsss4hell> howto unbind the "Menu" key on the right side near the STRG key from gnome-terminal?
<keyhack> Is there a way to re-generate the xorg.conf file? I'm trying to the proprietary drivers and it cannot activate, saying the xorg.conf file is invalid
<OxDeadC0de> militantpotato in a terminal: aptitude search nvidia, do any of them say "i" at the front? (for installed)
<dr_willis> jimmy_,  disable the gdm service
<DEA7H> sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg isnt it?
<MilitantPotato> P's and V's
<jimmy_> cool thank!
<fosco_> keyhack: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<keyhack> fosco_: thanks
<DEA7H> ta fosco_
<jagadeesh_> what is this error "python-pyxine-dbg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<OxDeadC0de> militantpotato from a terminal can you do "apt-get install pastebinit" then cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ?
<nintendork32> bah grabbed the wrong version of ubuntu
<OxDeadC0de> then copy/paste the link
<nintendork32> ubuntu*
<keyhack> fosco_: didn't do what the "Hardware Drivers" app wants, can't quite figure out why it doesn't like the xorg.conf
<LjL> jagadeesh_: if you don't have any third-party packages installed, or other weird stuff done to your system, then that's a bug
<Vinceman> what is a profile directory?
<GeminiK> LjL: I checked sums.out with vim, there seems to be nothing in it
<jagadeesh_> Ljl, what is the solution for it
<MilitantPotato> OxDeadC0de: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75692/
<LjL> GeminiK: i don't understand... when you first ran debsums -s, you said it gave output, no?
<MilitantPotato> OxDeadC0de: 2 seconds, brb
<helix2301> Is there a way for windows PC to log into ubuntu domain
<LjL> jagadeesh_: i don't know. a "solution" is to add an "exit 0" line at the beginning of the package's postinst script, although that's a hack that may cause problem. i'd file a bug if i were you.
<LjL> !bugs | jagadeesh_
<ubottu> jagadeesh_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<GeminiK> LjL: yes it did, gave  out put with the sums.out file too, it just didnt print anything in that file
<GeminiK> I do have the mouse in terminal though
<rdubeck_> Need help I installed aircrack but dont see it anywhere.  Using ubunta
<LjL> GeminiK: oh, darn... then it just prints everything to stderr instead of stdout
<GeminiK> LjL: I do have the mouse in terminal though
<LjL> GeminiK: well can you just look at the output now
<vinnie> vin
<LjL> GeminiK: (if you want to run it again, "sudo debsums 2>&1 | pastebinit" should work...)
<LjL> GeminiK: (if you want to run it again, "sudo debsums -s 2>&1 | pastebinit" should work...)
<LjL> i might get it right at some point.
<Belboz99> Hey all, anyone know why Nautilus has been using large amounts of RAM (8% of my 2GB)
<GeminiK> LjL, ok ill give it a shot
<jagadeesh_> LjL & ubottu, I am not sure if it is a bug. But will go ahead and file a bug
<LjL> GeminiK: while you run it, i'm out to buy cigarettes... be back in a couple of minutes
<chrisori> need command in vi:  show me words which begins or ends with an  e    or an    i
<Scunizi> What difference will it make if I change the resolution in /etc/upsplash.conf from 800x600 to 1024x768?  Is this only for the splash screen or does it effect other areas in the system?
<GeminiK> LjL, lol k
<shrek_donkey> can someone help me start the program bittornado
<jagadeesh_> I am feeling 8.10 is bit slow than 8.04. is anyone else also experiencing it?
<martum> meh
<burim> is there any way to get the function keys on a microsoft keyboard to work on ubuntu ?
<fosco_> jagadeesh_: for mi intrepid is a little bit faster
<david_> Hi! I'm grinding my teeth about this really weird issue. I am trying to install Ubuntu on my brothers computer(A Packard Bell *sigh*) but it refuses to boot the install(or the livecd). And when I tried booting an XP-disc it too failed, blurting out a bluescreen and telling me about some sort of virus. Any ideas?
<martum> did you set the boot order
<OxDeadC0de> jagadeesh that's the problem with software growing up, it gets longer, more lines of code, more to process for more features to work
<dublpaws> shrek_donkey: in terminal the bittornado starts with letters bt, then tab complete see the different ones
<david_> Uhm, yeah, it's (1)dvd (2)hdd
<axisys> lspci says my intel centrino based laptop hp nc6220 using 2200BG intel pro wireless.. how do I upgrade it to use 5200BG ?
<OxDeadC0de> david_ could be hardware malfunction , bad ram, bad cpu, bad power supply even, etc
<chris4585> david_, what happens when you load a LiveCD?
<david_> I removed the quiet-splash and observed, it says: ata3(and 1): Failed to IDENTIFY(I/O Error err_mask 0x4)
<jagadeesh_> OxDeadC0de, good point.
<david_> regardless of which method I chose
<krono2k5> can someone help me i just installed ubuntu 8.10 i was using 8.04 before and the ldap server is complety different from 8.04
<SuperNick> anyone know why ffmpeg: unrecognized option '-me' ?
<chris4585> david_ looks like a hard drive error I/O thats just my guess :\
<david_> that's so odd, Vista runs smoothly and there's no issues
<david_> :(
<OxDeadC0de> david_ try using a different hard drive, see if you get the same errors
<OxDeadC0de> david_ hopefully it's just the hard drive and not the controller
<jrib> SuperNick: because it's not a valid option?
<chris4585> OxDeadC0de, is that his error, I took a pure guess
<david_> could it matter that we're trying the 32bit-version of ubuntu?
<david_> it's an amd phenom 64
<strav> hmm. I chatting with my brother to help him load ubuntu's 8.04 livecd on his powerbook g4 ppc using this image: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-powerpc.iso. He says he burned it the same way he always does for bootable disk images, press C continuously while booting and get an "not a bootable disk" message or something similar. Any suggestions? (note that I also checked the md5 checksum for the downloaded iso,
<strav> it all seems fine)
<OxDeadC0de> chris4585 looks like it to me too but I can't say for sure
<chris4585> david_ you should be able to use a 32bit OS on a 64bit cpu, I do
<david_> ok
<islamux> hi whatis the menning of this whois www.mystory.com
<frando> Hey. I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10. Got an Mobility Radeon HD 2600. Worked perfectly in 8.04 with fglrx driver. Now, after the update, X won't start with Driver "fglrx". Removing the Driver line (and thus using default nonaccelerated driver) works. I have restricted-modules and xorg-driver-fglrx installed. What could be the reason for it failing after the update?
<david_> it's a shame, a brand new computer with a broken hdd
<islamux> in terminal
<tmpnickname> Hello, where is the mirror list file for the fucking apt-get shit ?
<frando> On booting I got a [fail] for fglrx module loading IIRC
<yagga> !warranty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warranty
<OxDeadC0de> frando pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log after failed startup and xorg.conf
<tmpnickname> I just can't find it, because it's chaotical and moronic design
<david_> OxDeadC0de: I also read somewhere that MS and Packard does something to the discs in their computers, not allowing any other os than vista
<david_> but there's not enough information on that subject
<jrib> !language | tmpnickname
<ubottu> tmpnickname: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tmpnickname> Fuck deb/*buntu $hit into ass !
<dublpaws> tmpnickname: software sources under the admin menu, I think.
<OxDeadC0de> david_ they could,.. but it sounds illegal to me, once you buy it it's your computer not theirs
<dr_willis> 'make friends on Irc: FAIL!'
<bert_> I'm looking to grant multiple users the right to write and delete files from a directory. Is it hard to do?
<dr_willis> :)
<Doktorn> Hello guys, Something weird happend, My graphics just broke down just like that. I've tried to reinstall the system 4 times now
<LjL> GeminiK: i'm back, did you get that paste?
<chris4585> bert_, look up chown
<Doktorn> got an nvidia 8800gts video card *
<jagadeesh_> its something newbie question. How do I know to what port I have connected my cellphone.
<david_> OxDeadC0de: hw-failure just doesn't seem right, as I mentioned the XP-installer told me that it was trying to protect me from "a virus"
<chris4585> bert_, also look up chmod
<david_> wrah
<jagadeesh_> I have connected it to USB
<islamux> hi whatis the menning of this whoi www.mandriva.com
<Moradan> bert_, chown o=wr "file"
<OxDeadC0de> david_ do you have "virus protection" enabled in the bios? sometimes bios have options to keep the mbr from being overwritten and stuff like that
<david_> And we don't have a spare disc so that we can outrule hw-failure
<bert_> chris4585: Thanks I'll look into them, do you have a good idiots guide to chown and shmod?
<axisys> how do I find out what version ipw firmware I am using?
<andycaz> LIRC wont create /dev/input/lirc for some reason, cat /proc/bus/input/devices doesnt list my tv tuner either. This happened when i upgraded to 8.10, when i select older 8.04 kernel, lirc works fine.
<islamux> and who i can use it???????????????????
<andycaz> nothing interesting in dmesg either
<david_> OxDeadC0de: I've checked, there's no such option in the bios :S
<GeminiK> LjL, still doesn't work gives me the same thing
<dublpaws> islamux: man whois
<GeminiK> LjL, Error no argument!
<m0RrE> does anyon know if its possible to get gnome terminal to flash in the taskbar when hilighted in irssi?
<islamux> hi whatis the menning of this whois www.mandriva.com and
<chris4585> bert_, google and in terminal "man chmod", "man chown"
<LjL> GeminiK: but did you see any output from debsums this time?
<islamux> how ican useit
<islamux> please
<chris4585> bert_, in nautilus if you right click a folder and go to permissions it may be easier that way
<vinnie> any body plz help i'm unable to read write or copy paste from usb drives.I ned to login from console as root  to copy and cut or paste plz help how to resolve
<LjL> islamux: you have been answered. type "man whois"
<GeminiK> LjL, actually, it doesn't out anymore, just strange.
<islamux> iwill try it
<axisys> dmesg says ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq  .. is that mean my firmware is 1.2.2 ?
<LjL> GeminiK: alright... i'm sorry for wasting your time with all these attempts, i'm back to the previous suggestions - just look at the debsums output by hand and apt-get --reinstall install the culprits
<HCM582> I installed ubuntu 8.10
<HCM582> when I login I just get the background screen ??
<bert_> chris4585: I need to learn my way around the terminal screen but for now I think I'll use nautilis
<HCM582> Any suggestions
<GeminiK> LjL, k k ill do that
<chris4585> bert_, either way works, the terminal is better in my opinion, but whatever works :)
<madduck> so i am trying to upgrade an 8.04 to a 8.10 and update-manager just quits. In .xsession-errors, I then see that it "extracted intrepid.tar.gz" and that it then would "authenticate the tarball against the gpg sig'
<madduck> but then it just exits with $?=0
<madduck> what gives?
<HCM582> Is anyone around ?? lol
<kicco> ahoy! experiences with  AVerMedia tv card?
<jagadeesh_> any suggestions?
<dublpaws> HCM582: do you have two computers there in front of you?
<HCM582> dublpaws, no
<francis_> hola, soy usuario de xubuntu
<fosco_> !es | francis
<ubottu> francis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dublpaws> HCM582: when installing could you see the desktop?
<axisys> here is my kernel looks like
<axisys>  Linux version 2.6.27-7-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu11) ) #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.27-7.16-generic)
<leira> quit
<HCM582> dublpaws, I used a text based installer
<axisys> so is there a updated ipw fw ?
<madduck> great experience
<francis_> sorry, but my english isn't very good
<madduck> oh well, i'll just use aptitude and none of that new-fangled, unusable crap
<francis_> bye!
<krono2k5> is anyone here fimilar with the new ldap in ubuntu 8.10
<dublpaws> HCM582: are you familiar with elinks?
<francis_> xubuntu al poder!
<francis_> adios
<HCM582> dublpaws, o_0
<roger74> hello, i am very new to linux, and i would like some help with setting up my graphics card. my son wants to play openarena and a game or a mod for a game named "et". he told me he has them setup but they run very poorly. in windows these games worked very fine, and so i think they should work fine in linux too no?
<jimmy_> Hey guys, what is the most popular light weight distro?
<andycaz> LIRC wont create /dev/input/lirc for some reason, cat /proc/bus/input/devices doesnt list my tv tuner either. This happened when i upgraded to 8.10, when i select older 8.04 kernel, lirc works fine.
<roger74> dml i would think
<roger74> joe_h: DML
<LjL> !offtopic | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jagadeesh_> Jimmy_, try Linux mint
<jimmy_> thanks jagadeesh
<dublpaws> HCM582: are you using nvidia?
<OxDeadC0de> yay wine 1.1.9 is out, I always love new versions of wine
<roger74> anybody with a intel graphics card who could help me out?
<HCM582> dublpaws, intel 845 onboard graphics
<harvey> Hello all, Can anyone help me I recently upgrade to 8.10 and now movie player and VLC dont work. I've installed every codec there is, followed every tutorial and still nothing. I also cant now set my screen resolution even if I downgrade back to 8.04. What is going on ? Did upgrading fry some hardware somewhere ?
<roger74> i have a X3100, and it is running very slow
<abchirk> can I use grep as grep all but not xyz?
<strav> any powerbook g4 ppc ubuntu users around?
<nothing12345> Hey guys, could anyone help me please?
<fosco_> abchirk: grep -v xyz
<roger74> nothing12345: people seem busy i am sure they will help out if you just ask the question
<abchirk> ok
<nothing12345> kk^^
<OxDeadC0de> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<roger74> nothing12345: i asked a question a while back but nobody has awnsered
<roger74> ah
<roger74> so nobody knows the awnser
<abchirk> thx fosco_
<blackpearl> IDE primary slave partition is "UNALLOCATED" i can see this using GPARTED....what should i do? I am not able to use IDE Primary Slave partition ???
<fosco_> ok
<roger74> hello, i am very new to linux, and i would like some help with setting up my graphics card. my son wants to play openarena and a game or a mod for a game named "et". he told me he has them setup but they run very poorly. in windows these games worked very fine, and so i think they should work fine in linux too no?
<dublpaws> HCM582: well it sounds like xorg is starting OK. maybe try installing xfce4 maybe
<LjL> blackpearl: if it's unallocated space, then it's not a partition to begin with - it's space allocated to no partition.
<anders> roger74, what card do you have ? and did you install the proprietary drivers?
<kicco> ahoy! experiences with  AVerMedia tv card? 07ca:a309 is model name spitted from lsusb. do you know which module i should try or how to find the exact chipset?
<mudit> my webcam is supported by v4l2
<roger74> anders: i have a intel X3100
<anders> aha
<roger74> anders: i am using the intel driver
<mudit> but it wont wont work, with standard applications
<blackpearl> LjL : thanx for correcting.
 * dublpaws is away
<LjL> blackpearl: you can most certainly create a partition in it, with the very gparted
<LjL> !away > dublpaws    (dublpaws, see the private message from ubottu)
<blackpearl> LjL : BUT i want use that "unallocated" space
<anders> i was assuming ati/nvidia here, i have no experience with intel based cards, but as far as I know the free driver supports proper 3d acceleration
<LjL> blackpearl: then create a partition.
<mudit> my webcam is supported by v4l2, but it wont work, with standard applications, only cheese supports it
<blackpearl> LjL : it should be extended OR primary ?
<roger74> anders: my son says he cannot play openarena, andhe says it worked fine in windows.
<HardPhuck> i have a problem regarding external monitor (on laptop), i get the picture but it's shaking and poor resolution, can someone help me?
<jagadeesh_> its something newbie question. How do I know to what port I have connected my cellphone.
<LjL> blackpearl: depends. you can have up to 4 primary partitions. if you need more than 4, one of them will have to be extended
<frando> Hey. I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10. Got a Mobility Radeon HD2600. Worked perfectly with fglrx proprietary driver in 8.04. Now after the update X won't start with Driver "fglrx" in xorg.conf. With default drivers (no Driver line in xorg.conf) X starts without problems but no acceleration of course. I have restricted-modules and xorg-driver-fglrx installed.
<jagadeesh_> I tried with lsusb, but no much help
<frando> Here's the log of a failed startup of X and the xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/m32a5f5cc
<nothing12345> Well, I opened a terminal, it was opened for about 3hours. In those 3 hours I surfed in the Inet. After that, I closed the terminal. But now, when I wanna open a program, it won't react. When I close now Pidgin, I will not be able to open it, coz it will not react.
<nothing12345> When I push now the shutdown-button in the panel, Gnome will not react. Wenn I resstart X, gnome will will not react while it loads. When I wanna shutdown from GDM, The system is hanging up while the shutdown.
<nothing12345> I have that problem only, if a TTY-Session is longer opened...
<nothing12345> (Sry 4 my mistakes)
<FloodBot1> nothing12345: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frando> As I said, it worked perfectly before the update, so something during the update must have broken it.
<frando> Any ideas as to what could be the cause of X failing to startup with fglrx now?
<Techarmy> hey
<blackpearl> LjL : i mean if the alloacted space is on IDE Primary Slave ...should i make is Priamry Or Slave ?
<OxDeadC0de> frando looks like the kernel driver side of the fglrx module is missing and not creating /dev/dri/cardX
<frando> OxDeadC0de: So how can I install the missing part?
<Techarmy> hey i need help
<andresj> how can I install NFS into the Alternate CD? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization doesn't say anything about that.
<netopalis> Hello - is this the correct channel for ubuntu tech support?
<yesitisjustme> on ubuntu memtest is installed but how you run it cause memtest in terminal didn't work anyone know?
<error404notfound> after installation and configuration of denyhosts and fail2ban, do I have to add these somewhere to  get them started automatically?
<OxDeadC0de> frando it's probably already there, you may need to modprobe something, also the BusID       "PCI:1:0:0" line seems to be failing
<egoflux> anyone know why amarok doesn't sync album art?
<Techarmy> i also have a tech suport
<frando> OxDeadC0de: Hrm, okay. What could I try to modprobe?
<OxDeadC0de> I don't have ati so I don't know, but you can try "modprobe radeon"
<fosco_> netopalis: yes
<montpelie> hi there, does anybody know how to remove multiple members from a tar archive???, I dont know the correct switches combination and whether or not the deleting procedure is gonna corrupt the file, any advice?
<frando> OxDeadC0de: And then restarting X?
<OxDeadC0de> yes
<netopalis> I'm playing a game that uses the JRE as a framework, and as I was playing it, suddenly the graphics started "ghosting", or leaving behind transparent images...
<frando> OxDeadC0de: kay, brb
<netopalis> Also, some text can't be read on it any more
<netopalis> I tried their forums, and didn't get much response
<netopalis> Any suggestions?
<yesitisjustme> anyone know how to run memtest on ubuntu?
<andresj> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<andresj> !customizecd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customizecd
<andresj> !customcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customcd
<dr_willis> yesitisjustme,  its normally a boot option in the grub menus.. from what i recall
<yesitisjustme> ok thanks
<palomer> #ocaml
<DEA7H> yesitisjustme: from what i can remember, memtest can only be run *before* the system is up
<OxDeadC0de> yesitisjustme and if it's not there, pop in the livecd and you can run it from the grub menu there
<Techarmy> i have ubuntu and i downloaded kubuntu how do i install it
<HardPhuck> is there an application to configure monitors?
<yesitisjustme> ok cool
<progre55> hi everybody
<jontxo_> hi
<RaverWild> hello guys. little problem. newbie here. running latest ubuntu, all up to date on a acer aspire laptop. tried to use bluetooth - my laptop can see and connect to my phone SE k750i, but my phone can't send anything to the laptop. on windows this don;t happen. laptop is set to visible and connectable. any ideas where else to look for settings and what to do?
<netopalis> I'm playing a game that uses the JRE as a framework, and as I was playing it, suddenly the graphics started "ghosting", or leaving behind transparent images...Any suggestion?
<Cool> DEA7H: Yeah, youre correct since itll be moving data onto all grids
<KleRoi> hello, my ubuntu 8.10 doesnt recognize my webcam (integrated into my laptop, acer aspire 5672).. i just can't use it, while i had no problems in ubuntu hardy. any ideas?
<progre55> I have this problem with 8.10. when I play a movie, it keeps flashing, no matter what movie player I use. can anybody suggest me anything, please?
<nothing12345> Could anyone help me? I opened a terminal, it was opened for about 3hours. In those 3 hours I surfed in the Inet. After that, I closed the terminal. But now, when I wanna open a program, it won't react. When I close now Pidgin, I will not be able to open it, coz it will not react. When I push now the shutdown-button in the panel, Gnome will not react. Wenn I resstart X, gnome will will not react while it loads. When I wanna shutdown from GDM, The system 
<jontxo_> anybody know how to make packages for openoffice from sun?
<vero> hel
<KleRoi> progre55: try disabling compiz effects
<TeraX> hello
<kicco> ahoy! experiences with  AVerMedia tv card? 07ca:a309 is model name spitted from lsusb. do you know which module i should try or how to find the exact chipset?
<netopalis> DEA7H: Yeah, youre correct since itll be moving data onto all grids
<netopalis> Er
<netopalis> Wrong copy, sorry
<progre55> KleRoi, thanks for the response. how would I do that?
<netopalis> I'm playing a game that uses the JRE as a framework, and as I was playing it, suddenly the graphics started "ghosting", or leaving behind transparent images..
<netopalis> Any ideas?
<montpelie> hi there, does anybody know how to remove multiple members from a tar archive???, I dont know the correct switches combination and whether or not the deleting procedure is gonna corrupt the file, any advice?
<KleRoi> progre55: , go to system > preferences > aspect (or something like that, i got italian ubuntu so i dont know how its called), its where u change desktop background and stuff like that
<netopalis> Would it be a good idea to uninstall and reinstall java?  If so, how could I do this?
<burim> hello, does anyone how come i dont have sound in any other app when i have skype running ? everything works fine if i close it...
<Cool> netopalis: Is there a need to utilize the name "framework" as oppsoed to what it is, a "programming language" ?
<KleRoi> progre55:  then go to the last tab (visual effects) and try putting no visual effects and see if it fixes that
<loller> i`ve got problem with loading the videos on net , there are several places where i just can`t run the videos for example this one http://veselba.kafence.com/pt/image/26398 , what can cause this problem , i`ve tried with oper and firefox the same result ?
<dr_willis> netopalis,  uninstall/reinstalling is 'windows thinking'  -  i would test the game as a new user - see if it affects them also for starters
<loller> opera **
<progre55> KleRoi, thanks, I'll try now
<Techarmy> omg
<Cool> loller: what kind of video would that be ?
<Scunizi> !compile > Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi, please see my private message
<Techarmy> i have been trying to get help for like 10 min now
<KleRoi> progre55: no problem, i think its called appearence maybe
<DasEi> looler:codesc n flsh installed ?
<progre55> KleRoi, oh cool, it works :) thanks man, appreciate!
<DasEi> loller:codesc n flsh installed ?
<KleRoi> progre55: cheers
<Cool> cool! :)
<blackpearl> guys my Filesystem on Primary Slave disk  in Ubuntu (on virtualbox) should be what ???
<loller> Cool what u mean
<KleRoi> my ubuntu 8.10 doesnt recognize my webcam (integrated into my laptop, acer aspire 5672).. i just can't use it, while i had no problems in ubuntu hardy. any ideas?
<Cool> loller: is it flash ?
<paddy-2k> Gmail's new Sunset theme is very close to Ubuntu's Human....
<progre55> KleRoi, oh and another question, please :)
<loller> DasEi not sure but in youtube the vieos are running
<DasEi> loller:close all browsers, open a terminal, then :
<KleRoi> progre55: go on, not sure if i can help you though
<progre55> KleRoi, is it possible to use HDMI in ubuntu?
<KleRoi> progre55:  i have no idea about that sorry :D
<blackpearl> Can i get HELP / ADVICE for Ubuntu 8.10 in Virtualbox ?????
<DasEi> loller:sudo apt-get install fashplugin-nonfree ubuntu-restricted-extras
<progre55> KleRoi: ok, thanks anyways man :)
<DasEi> loller:sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ubuntu-restricted-extras        ,sry^
<Cool> loller: Thats flash
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  state the problem and see. :) lots of use run ubuntu in vbox.
<Techarmy> DOME 1 HELP ME
<egoflux> hey guys, does amarok sync the album art to you ipod?
<Cool> !More power to Gnash!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cool> rofl
<loller> DasEi yeap it`s already installed
<dr_willis> Techarmy,  perhaps ask your question in a clear and exactng manner..  gets better help then asking 'HELP ME'  if no one answers.. clarify/rephrase the question
<UserC> can someone here help me with wbar?
<dr_willis> UserC,  i couldent get wbar to compile. :(
<Techarmy> I HAVE ASKED IN EVERY WAY I KNOW
<jrib> Techarmy: try less caps and more details
<andycaz> LIRC wont create /dev/input/lirc for some reason, cat /proc/bus/input/devices doesnt list my tv tuner either. This happened when i upgraded to 8.10, when i select older 8.04 kernel, lirc works fine.
<blackpearl> dr_willis : i added IDE Primary Slave in Vbox...BUT how can i use it ??????
<dr_willis> Techarmy,  YELLING tends to auto triger ignores... good luck..
<UserC> dr_willis: there's a deb file
<DasEi> loller:sudo apt-get install mozplugger
<UserC> dr_willis: or um package lol
<Karnak> my friend was using wicd for his networking and now it crashes, all he did was uninstall KDE, help plx
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  a  new virtual hard drive?
<Techarmy> im going to ubuntu forums more people to help
<frando> OxDeadC0de: hmm.. no success.
<Odd-rationale> Techarmy: you want to install kubuntu? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> loller:make sure your browsers allow x n flash
<blackpearl> dr_willis : Yes, a new virtual drive.
<dr_willis> Techarmy,    If Odd-rationale  stated your question properly.. then the answer to that is also on the Kubuntu Faq/Homepage  last time i looked...
<Cool> DasEi: i wonder why they cant call it something, and trhen stick with that instead of changing the name of that plugin for most dists
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  you need to partition/format/mount it same as you would a real hard drive on a real system.
<Odd-rationale> dr_willis: we're too late... :P
<loller> Failed to fetch http://bg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mozplugger/mozplugger_1.10.2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<blackpearl> dr_willis : as i am getting exhausted with my IDE primary Master Virtual drive
<dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  :) i guess 'reading' is too hard.
<Karnak> my friend was using wicd for his networking and now it crashes, all he did was uninstall KDE, help plx
<Gionne> dove trovo il pacchetto type-conv?
<strav> hey
<loller> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  i think vbox has a feature to 'enlarge' the virtual drives also
<jrib> loller: did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Cool> Odd-rationale: kde sucks doesnt it ? :)
<Gionne> sorry, where do i find the type-conv package?
<nothing12345> ﻿Could anyone help me? I opened a terminal, it was opened for about 3hours. In those 3 hours I surfed in the Inet. After that, I closed the terminal. But now, when I wanna open a program, it won't react. When I close now Pidgin, I will not be able to open it, coz it will not react. When I push now the shutdown-button in the panel, Gnome will not react. Wenn I resstart X, gnome will will not react while it loads. When I wanna shutdown from GDM, The syst
<strav> any ideas on booting ubuntu 8.04 live cd from a freakin powerbook g4 ppc???
<Odd-rationale> Cool: depends who you ask... :P
<roger74> is there a intrepid ubuntu channel
<roger74> ?
<Cool> Odd-rationale: yeah, i feel its a bit sucky :)
<blackpearl> dr_willis : how to partition/format/mount ..i think this channel is their to guide layman like me.
<Odd-rationale> roger74: youre in it... :D
<jrib> roger74: this channel supports all ubuntu releases
<jrib> !ppc | strav
<ubottu> strav: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<roger74> ok :( then i will just repost my question again and hope for someone to awnser
<DasEi> looller: works now ?
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  its documented all voer the place...  sudo fdisk, make partitions, mkfs.ext3 the partition, then edit fstab to mount whever you want..  (short form) :)
<roger74> hello, i am very new to linux, and i would like some help with setting up my graphics card. my son wants to play openarena and a game or a mod for a game named "et". he told me he has them setup but they run very poorly. in windows these games worked very fine, and so i think they should work fine in linux too no? i am running a intel graphics card and th eintel driver
<Odd-rationale> Cool: i was a very adamant kde user back in the 3.5.9 days... kde4 kinda turned me back to gtk/gnome
<richard_> i have installed xmms2 , how to run it?
<mker> My computer has been crashing several times a day and I want to reinstall Ubuntu and see if it helps, but when installing I chose guided (LVM I think?), can I keep /home somehow?
<GeminiK> hey does apt-get have a command to reisntall debs?
<DasEi> loller: works now ?
<loller> FAIL again after running update
<jrib> richard_: check your Sound and Video menu
<DasEi> GeminiK: yup --reinstall
<dr_willis> richard_,  you need a front end to access the xmms2 backend.  (and i dont use xmms2 - i dont need it) :)
<Cool> roger74: what card is it ?
<blackpearl> dr_willis : vbox has option to enlarge but its "dynamically grow" i.e. you have to allocated space for your virtual drive AND it will enlarge dynamically as you use.
<frando> Hrm. 'sudo modprobe fglrx' results in FATAL: Module fglrx not found. Even though xorg-driver-fglrx is installed... what could be the problem?
<roger74> Cool: X3100
<progre55> people, does anybody know how to use HDMI on ubuntu 8.10? will I have to install any drivers or programs?
<GeminiK> DasEi: k thanks
<youknowme> whats the default ubuntu lives session password?
<youknowme> *live
<richard_> dr_willis, how to install the frontend?
<DEA7H> youknowme: there isnt one
<Odd-rationale> youknowme: there is none... afaik
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  so ? why do you want a 8+gb empty file
<DavidCanarias> I'm trying to burn an mp3 CD using K3b and all of a sudden up pops a message saying cd record has no permission to open device so I cant burn. Does anyone know why?
<rick_ds> Hey folks, I have a weird problem with evolution: the outbox is gone. So I cannot send any email. Any hints?
<jrib> youknowme: it's blank
<dr_willis> richard_,  i would have to guess.. searching the package manager will come up with some.
<gregspence_> can anyone help me cxoffice...i'm trying to launch the settings and i get this spat out to me in the terminal:  ~/cxoffice/bin/cxinstallwizard
<gregspence_> cxinstallwizard:error: error initializing Tk: 'this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"'. Check the DISPLAY variable (:1024.0) and your access permissions (see xauth or xhost).
<gregspence_>  
<frith> after upgrading from hard to intrepid i have to weird issues with nm-applet not starting and having to restart networking before it will load
<roger74> Cool: 00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965 PT IDER Controller (rev 0c)
<Cool> roger74: Hmm, i have that card in a box.. this should be no problem as the standard/default drivers will work perfectly well
<DasEi> GeminiK: see man apt-get
<roger74> i think its that one
<Odd-rationale> youknowme: you can set one with "sudo passwd ubuntu"
<loller> that`s the fail http://paste.ubuntu.com/75710/
<roger74> Cool: can you run openarena?
<rick_ds> the problem was already with 8.06, I just dist-upgraded to 8.10 but it's still there
<DasEi> youknowme: if at all, ubuntu, can just sudo
<youknowme> I'm trying to ssh this computer and its wants a pass, blank don't work. :(
<GeminiK> DasEi: k ill check it out, wish I tried it before, im removing most of teh sys because of the deps >.<
<mudit> my webcam is supported by v4l2, but it wont work, with standard applications, only cheese supports it. can i make it work woth other softwares ?
<strav> jrib: already been there
<dstrbdfrk> hey all im selling my computer and iwant to wipe all my personal info off of it(internet passwords/history, pidgin accounts) but i dont want to just reinstall ubuntu b/c i dont want to lose my setup  when i uninstall pidgin and reinstall it doesnt lose my info
<Odd-rationale> youknowme: set one then. "sudo passwd ubuntu"
<jrib> youknowme: because blank passwords aren't allowed to ssh by default.  See what Odd-rationale said I guess
<Cool> roger74: Ill install it on this and if you have time i can install it on the box with the intel card but thatll be a bit later. What happens when you run the game ?
<jrib> strav: then state the exact problem you are having
<blackpearl> dr_willis : as i written earlier you have to allocated space for your virtual drive , in my case i allocated space for my IDE Primary Master Virtual drive AND now that space is getting exhauted....i cannot enlarge .(dot)vdi byitself...
<roger74> Cool: ok i have the time, i would very much appriciate anyhelp
<DasEi> GeminiK: I'm not a apt-geek;  what trouble for ?
<s0u][ight> hello are there .deb's for the nvidia CUDA toolkit?
<roger74> Cool: its very slow, i mean very very slow, not playable
<Cool> roger74: I will help test ti
<Cool> it
<mudit> my webcam is supported by v4l2, but it wont work, with standard applications, only cheese supports it. can i make it work woth other softwares ?
<blackpearl> dr_willis : how is GPARTED liive CD ???
<roger74> Cool: :)
<Cool> roger74: As in not really running OpenGL
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  your actual physical drive where ya got the virtual file is getting full eh?
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  gparted is on the live cd - i do belive.. or use the fdisk command.
<roger74> Cool: i do not understand what you mean
<Cool> roger74: Im installing openarena and openarena-data now
<GeminiK> DasEi: had some files i wanted to reinstall because they failed a md5
<roger74> ok Cool  :)
<gregspence_> is anyone able to help me set up openvpn so i can vpn in to my ubuntu box from my windows laptop or my macbook and mount samba shares?
<DavidCanarias> K3b problems burning a CD. Can anyone help me please??
<GeminiK> DasEi: ill use yup next time
<Cool> roger74: As in not really running OpenGL (Hardware accelerated mode)
<adrian_kx> how can i convert reiserfs to ext3 without losing data
<RaverWild> guys how could i check if a specific package is installed? rpm has a switch about it. but how could i do it on ubuntu?
<blackpearl> dr_willis : my actual physical drive has space BUT my Virtial Master (boot) drive in Vbox is getting FULL
<roger74> Cool: are you not running? or what do you mean?
<jrib> RaverWild: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<bert_> I've got a mythbuntu box with a Samba share setup but when I try to copy files to the mythbuntu box via Samba I get this error message "Error "Access denied" while copying <filepath and name>. I've checked and I have full ownership of the directory the files is being copied to. Also there is 44GB free on the drive so there is lots of space
<jrib> !apt > RaverWild
<ubottu> RaverWild, please see my private message
<roger74> am i not running it in opengl mode?
<xcerca> if i installed a program (deluge) and want to make a new link to it, where would the icon for it be ?
<Xpistos> what has to be entered into my fstab to get a smb share to appear as a folder in my home folder on my laptop like I setup up a 2nd hard drive in my home folder?
<hehehe> Hello.  Is there a way to clear the g++ buffer?  I'm getting a weird error message about a header file that makes it look like I didn't include a "using namespace std;" line. (I did).
<RaverWild> thanks
<roger74> Cool: how do i check if i am running opengl or not
<Cool> roger74: I will test it for you now
<DasEi> GeminiK: I'see,  I'd do a sudo apt-get remove --purge then to delete, then install again on common way
<roger74> Cool: thank you
<kicco> !apt > kicco
<ubottu> kicco, please see my private message
<Cool> roger74: glxgears
<cr4z3d> so i'm looking for a minimalistic window manager / desktop  environment what do you guys suggest?
<youknowme> Ah yes thank you! The other computer has no mouse input, sudo passwd ubntu FTW!
<roger74> Cool: glxgears is running but vERY slow
<xcerca> cr4z3d  xfce,   it is very minimalistic
<roger74> 1340 frames in 5.1 seconds = 264.416 FPS
<jrib> Xpistos: file -> connect to server should be enough.  But see:
<blackpearl> dr_willis : OK ..tell me ...my primary IDE Slave virtual drive should be "primary" OR "Extended"
<jrib> !samba > Xpistos
<ubottu> Xpistos, please see my private message
<strav> jrib, well it's rather difficult since I'm helping my brother on chat. Problem is: On powerbook g4 ppc, using the ppc livecd from ubuntu 8.04, while pressing C at boot and having made a checksum on the iso, my brother claims he got to a message saying the cd is not bootable.
<GeminiK> DasEi: yea im doing that, but the system went along with them, reinstall would have been better :)
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  since its its own 'hard drive' i would make a single primary partition in it.
<xcerca> cr4z3d  , gnome and kde can be pretty minimalistinc to if you cutomize them
<roger74> i only have 272.559 FPS in glxgears, that cant be good
<jrib> strav: are you sure he burned the iso for the ppc architecture?  Not i386 or amd64?
<strav> certain.
<Cool> roger74: Then its not getting enough hardware support from the driver. Have you updated ?
<blackpearl> dr_willis : what are you talking about ???
<strav> (and tried both intrepid and hardy)
<strav> (from this location http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-powerpc.iso)
<Cool> roger74: run it from a terminal to see how many FPS you get
<jrib> strav: and he burned the image to a disk?  He didn't just burn the .iso as data on a disk?
<blackpearl> dr_willis : i am now talking about ADDING virtual Slave drive in Vbox ...should i make it primary Or Entended ??
<roger74> Cool: 1360 frames in 5.1 seconds = 268.745 FPS
<roger74> that is what glxgears says in the temr
<roger74> term
<GeminiK> really quick, does anybody know how to exit vim?
<Gnea> GeminiK: yes.
<strav> I suppose. This I can't verify but he says he used the same way as he did for burning a bootable windows cd.
<Cool> roger74: Thats not very fast i think...
<jrib> GeminiK: <ESCAPE>:q!           will not save changes
<javaDev> I have problems with high usage of CPU by Xorg. Can I count on any help with solving this problem? I think its problem with nvidia drivers and 3d acceleration.
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  the luittle wizard i see to add a hd in virtualbox makes no mention of 'primary or extended' ,  when partitioning a disk you do have primary partitions and extended partitions  - So ive no clue what you are refering to.
<Gnea> GeminiK: <ESCAPE>:wq    will save and quit
<roger74> Cool: glxgears does not look fast
<roger74> Cool: very rigid graphics
<roger74> jerky
<GeminiK> jrib: Gnea: thank u :)
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  i just see primary master, or primary slave in the wizard
<usser>  roger74 what videocard do you have?
<strav> jrib, I'll check for a command line that would explicitly set the burning to bootable image if possible.
<Cool> roger74: The gears should spin hella fast if you have HW-accel
<Xpistos> jrib: thanks I will check that out
<blackpearl> dr_wills : i added IDE Primary Slave in Vbox using wizard...NOW how to use it ..using Ubuntu ???
<roger74> Cool: so explain to me why my graphics card is not working? i am running the intel driver, is htat not the correct driver?
<roger74> Cool: how is yours running?
<jrib> strav: if you're still stuck, try burning at 2x and asking #ubuntu-ppc
<Stranger02> anyone know where i can get md5's of the latest releases on ubuntus website to compare it with a copy i have?
<usser> roger74, intel is not very fast indeed. over here i get 500fps on an intel card
<jagadeesh_> has anyone used multisync with Sony Ericsson G700
<Cool> roger74: I have an nvidia card in this box and its as slow as yours. This feels like a bug
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  same as you would on a real machine.. the drive should appar as a unpartitioned hard drive on /dev/sd## which must be partioned then formated, then mounted.
<jrib> !md5sums | Stranger02
<ubottu> Stranger02: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone - Does anybody here know anything about burning with K3b as I need some advice please!!! Thks in advance
<usser> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<jrib> DavidCanarias: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<blackpearl> dr_willis : like you said earlier ...how can i partition/format/mount this Primary Slave ???
<Stranger02> thank you jrib
<roger74> usser: it worked fine in windows
<usser> roger74, Cool glxgears cannot be used as a trusted benchmarking tool. results vary.
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Hi, which channel?
<roger74> usser: its not intel
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  i use the fdisk, command, and mkfs.ext3 command. You could use gparted if you wanted to.. edit /etc/fstab to set up a perment mount point
<usser> roger74, oh, what card is it then?
<Cool> roger74: i will check the intel card on fedora now... brb
<roger74> it is intel
<roger74> ok
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Ah, ok you mean put the question to this channel. Thanks.
<roger74> thank you
<usser> roger74, eh?
<usser> roger74, is it intel or not intel?
<roger74> usser: i meant its not intels fault
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  'sudo fdisk -l' should show a list of all seen drives
<roger74> it works in windows
<roger74> its not the card thats slow i mean
<usser> roger74, it works in linux too. can u pastebin the results of glxinfo?
<Coggz> how do i set applications to autostart?
<Cool> roger74: i get 600 FPS there
<roger74> 1360 frames in 5.1 seconds = 268.745 FPS
<youknowme> Hmm I'm trying to mount a ntfs drive but mount tells me it fails because the drive is marked to be in use. How would I get around this?
<DavidCanarias> I am trying to burn an mp3 Data CD with K3b and one moment no problem, then the next up pops an error - cd record has no permission to open device. Any suggestions please anyone?
<roger74> Cool: so its that low then
<OxDeadC0de> roger74 pastebin your xorg.conf (sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit )
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: ok
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone suggest which repo to use for burning CD's that gives no problems
<blackpearl> dr_willis: will i be able to use my Primary Slave with sudo fdisk -l ????
<jagadeesh_> has anyone used multisync with Sony Ericsson G700
<Cool> roger74: if you get that a result there must be some misconfiguration (mine was on fedora)
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  fdisk -l  just Lists the seen drives on the system
<roger74> http://pastebin.com/f37d4dac2
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: there you go
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  as far as ububntu sees theres now a new unpartitioned hard drive on the primary ide channel, slave connector.. should be /dev/sdb  would be my guess
<OxDeadC0de> roger74: wow very large xorg.conf, did you upgrade from 8.04 ?
<Scunizi> When running qmake how do I get the output (errors) to save to a txt file?
<dennda> Who is responsible for planet.ubuntu.com?
<Cool> roger74: Also try it with desktop effects disabled (also good when watching full hd movies)
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: yes
<blackpearl> dr_willis : Primary Slave is /dev/sdb
<OxDeadC0de> roger74: You can try: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup, restart xorg, it will generate a new xorg.conf - then make sure you have "driver "intel"" in the right spot
<roger74> Cool: they are disabled i cannot run them they are very slow
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: ok i will restart X
<blackpearl> dr_willis : sorry...prmary slave is /dec/hdb
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: i did what you said
<blackpearl> dr_willis : prmary slave is /dev/hdb
<Cool> roger74: Then theres a bug with that intel card on ubuntu i think
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  well -  with the new ata-lib stuff.. most all hard drives show up as sd## or at leat on all my machines they now do
<nintendork32> i need help installing xubuntu
<Cool> roger74: 9 mins til i can play openarena
<OxDeadC0de> cool:  he'll be right back, he's restarting xog
<OxDeadC0de> xorg*
<blackpearl> dr_willis : with the new ata-lib stuff...what is this ????
<nintendork32> it says error I/o on device sh0 sector some number
<Cool> ok
<andycaz> Has anyone got lirc_i2c module working under 8.10?
<nintendork32> then the same thing only logical block some number
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  most all hard drives ide or sata show up as scsi devices now..  the devie shows up as /dev/sdb here..
<dr_willis> !libata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata
<dr_willis> !ata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ata
<dr_willis> what is that factoid.. heh heh
<nintendork32> !atalib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atalib
<curtmack> Ever since upgrading to Intrepid, my computer has been experiencing hard crashes
<nintendork32> i need help installing xubuntu
<egoflux> ubuttu is ignorant
<egoflux> lol...
<nintendork32> i need help installing xubuntu
<nintendork32> !atalib
<blackpearl> ROOM ...My Primary Slave disk is /dev/hdb But it is Unallocated. how to Mount it ???
<FloodBot1> nintendork32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joker_-_> whats the workaround for the black screen of death?
<nintendork32> sorry didnt mean...oh wait stupid bot
<dr_willis> blackpearl,   You CANT mount it - untill its partitioned and formated..
<curtmack> after crashing, not even SysRq works.
<Gnea> !xubuntu | nintendork32
<ubottu> nintendork32: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  fdisk or gparted to partition it, then format it. then mount it.
<curtmack> and there aren't any messages in syslog to account for it
<curtmack> so I don't even know why it's crashing
<nintendork32> Gnea: its an error accessing the filesystem
<blackpearl> dr_willis : i dont have scsi ONLY IDE ....thus /dec/hdb AND NOT /dev/sdb
<cib0> eek, can anyone help? my nm-applet won't show up anymore, it's running though, i tried re-installing network-manager and network-manager-gnome, but it didnt work..
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  look with fdisk -l, my IDE drives all show up as /dev/sd##  its possible yours show as hd## -- fdisk -l WILL SHOW YOU
<Gnea> nintendork32: you'll need to provide more details, please
<Xpistos> Is it possible to get orca to read the irc for me?
<nintendork32> Gnea: i gave everything
<Gnea> nintendork32: never saw it.
<Gnea> nintendork32: url?
<nintendork32> it says error I/o on device sh0 sector some number
<nintendork32> then the same thing only logical block some number
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  with virtualbox here, i added a new ide drive.. and it is showing up as /dev/sdb on my ubuntu 8.10 virtual machine.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Gnea> nintendork32: is there anyway that you can write it all down, exactly, into a pastebin somewhere?
<OxDeadC0de> blackpearl ALL drives show up ass sata drives now with the newer linux kernels
<OxDeadC0de> as* oops
<nintendork32> Gnea: can i pm you?
<Gnea> nintendork32: it's rather impossible to help with vague info
<Gnea> nintendork32: no.
<Zaqq> hi. i want to install KDE 3 on my Intepid. Is it possible?
<blackpearl> dr_willis : Now i am getting what you are saying...i am going to using gparted...just tell me this partition will be extented on my primary slave ?
<nintendork32> gnea: i gave you all the info
<Figielek> hi
<OxDeadC0de> wow floodbot got a little sensitive
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  i always use primary partitions.  No need to use extended/logicals
<frando> Hey. I updated from hardy to intrepid, and now X refuses to start with Driver "fglrx". Worked perfectly in Hardy. Log and xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.com/m32a5f5cc . Did some more investigation - it seems that the fglrx kernel module is not installed for 2.6.27. 'find /lib -name fglrx' returns only /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-21-generic/fglrx and nothing else. Why is that? I have linux-restricted-modules and xorg-driver-fglrx
<LjL> dr_willis, Gnea: sorry
<frando> installed.
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  either way - it wont matter. one way it will be /dev/sdb1  other way it will be /dev/sdb5
<dr_willis> :)
<Gnea> LjL: np
<frando> Anyone an idea on what else I could do? Otherwise I'll have to go back to hardy, which would suck big time.
<dr_willis> heh.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Gnea> nintendork32: again, details, please, otherwise we could be diagnosing the wrong problem.
<frando> 'modprobe fglrx' also fails with FATAL: Module fglrx not found
<nintendork32> Gnea: like what details?
<blackpearl> dr_willis : wait i'll be back with results after using sudo fdisk -l
<Cool> Testing freespeech
<Gnea> nintendork32: where do you see the I/O error show up?
<Cool> it works again! :)
<shrek_donkey> is there any way to make the built in vnc client and server with 8.10 faster...i have a Gb network and the mouse still lags some
<nintendork32> Gnea: after i highlighted "Install Xubuntu" and pressed enter
<curtmack> frando - try this: sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential fakeroot; sudo m-a a-i fglrx
<dr_willis> shrek_donkey,  reduce the # of colors.. disable all eye candy. disable wallpaper...
<Gnea> nintendork32: from what? the installation cd?
<nintendork32> Gnea, yeah
<shrek_donkey> dr_willis: where are those settings located i guess is my question
<dr_willis> shrek_donkey,  or use the standalone vnc server - but then you wont be seeing/shareing the current desktop
<nintendork32> Gnea, not a live disk though, just installer
<Gnea> nintendork32: okay, are you typing on the same computer that you're trying to install it to?
<nintendork32> Gnea, no
<dr_willis> shrek_donkey,   same as you would set them locally - some vnc-clients have otehr features/tweaks also...
<Myrtti> nintendork32: I get the same I/O error from the alterrnate disk, and it still works fine
<dr_willis> shrek_donkey,  be sure to disable compiz also
<curtmack> Anybody have any ideas what I should do about my computer crashes?
<m3lawren> Hio. I'm trying to play music on a Ubuntu machine remotely (via command-line mplayer over ssh), but I get the following error whenever I try to run it: "AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused" Any ideas?
<rick_ds> help! in evolution my outbox is gone! I cannot send any e-mails any more... http://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotobv5.png
<Gnea> nintendork32: then I suggest that you try booting into the livecd and installing from there
<nintendork32> Myrtti: what do you mean? just wait?
<dr_willis> m3lawren,  set it to use alsa,instead of pulse - perhaps.
<Myrtti> nintendork32: how long have you waited?
<nintendork32> Myrtti, maybe 30 seconds
<frando> curtmack: sudo m-a a-i fglrx results in a blue console screen telling me that building of fglrx-kernel-source failed, and if I want to VIEW, CONTINUE or STOP
<OxDeadC0de> m3lawren it's trying to use the pulseaudio sound server, make sure it's running (ps -A | grep pulseaudio) - if not, run it (pulseaudio &)
<nintendork32> its still on now though
<nintendork32> brb let me check at where its at
<mouseboyx> How do you controll cpu scaling directly, i have root privleges for the scaling monitor but when i try to change it from 600mhz to 1.7ghz nothing happens, it is forever stuck at 600mhz
<m3lawren> dr_willis: Running mplayer with -ao alsa gives http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75722/
<Gnea> nintendork32: g2g, good luck with that... if all else fails, try double-checking your drive cables, they might be bad
<El_Mar7oom_1> hello there
<frando> curtmack: and the build log contains nothing
<El_Mar7oom_1> may I ask about the gnome screen resolution?
<blackpearl> dr_willis : i partition my priamary slave using gparted
<mouseboyx> my current policy says that  frequency should be within 600 MHz and 600 MHz.
<roger74> hm
<roger74> that did not work at all
<m3lawren> OxDeadC0de: Running pulseaudio gives me the following bad-looking output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/75723/
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: it did not recreate a xorg file
<curtmack> frando: in that case, all I can suggest is removing all of the relevant packages and using ATI's installer
<curtmack> not the best solution
<frando> curtmack: hm, okay, might try this
<OxDeadC0de> roger74 oh sorry, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server I believe will do it then
<OxDeadC0de> make sure you backup xorg.conf before running that
<frando> curtmack: yeah, don't really like running drivers from outside the repos..
<mouseboyx> cpufreq-set -u 1700000 does not do anything
<roger74> Package `xorg-server' is not installed and no info is available.
<curtmack> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html <-- well, that's the link if you need it
<curtmack> yeah, it's not normally a good idea to use drivers outside the repo
<Myrtti> roger74, OxDeadC0de xserver-xorg
<blackpearl> dr_willis : are you there ??
<OxDeadC0de> thank you Myrtti
<El_Mar7oom_1> yeha
<El_Mar7oom_1> thanx
<roger74> kernel framebuffer device?
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  yes.. im in and out all day.. gotta feed the grandson eveyr so often
<OxDeadC0de> I use the beta nvidia drivers outside of the repo ;), they keep my gpu about 10C cooler than the latest in the repo's
<mouseboyx> can anyone help me?
<roger74> i think this is a little over my head
<joebob> hey when i try to download things, I have problems.  ati video driver updater freezes at 0% and add/remove programs says E:could not resolve directory bla/bla
<dwer> xen still not working with ubuntu  dam
<El_Mar7oom_1> how can i change the screen resolution of gnome session from the command line?
<blackpearl> dr_willis : good he and me keeps you busy ;)
<jrib> El_Mar7oom_1: xrandr
<joebob> thats not really the error just along the lines of it and its accompanied by something else
<curtmack> xrandr -s WIDTHxHEIGHT to be precise
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: should i enable kernel framebuffer device
<OxDeadC0de> roger74 don't think you need it :P
<alec868>  i need help writing something to the end of a file in terminal, i dont know command line. i have the link can anyone PM me and walk me through it?
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: ok
<jrib> alec868: echo foo >> file
<zleap> i was just thinking that
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: so now my xorg file is empty
<alec868> jrib: im sorry i dont understand
<roger74> almost
<jrib> alec868: why do you need to do this?
<zleap> echo file will display a file on the screen
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: now what
<curtmack> alec868: echo whatever you want to add >> filename
<roger74> there is no intel line
<Karnak> Whats the best app for extracting 7z archives?
<hischild> Good evening. I seem to have an issue with the bootloader from ubuntu not being able to load the vista bootloader. I can an all screwed up screen with signs and letters scattered all over the screen, with no decent text. Please advise.
<zleap> by doing echo file >> file 2 it will append file 2 with the contents of file
<zleap> i think
<jrib> !7z > Karnak
<ubottu> Karnak, please see my private message
<OxDeadC0de> roger74 add (driver "intel") to the section device without the ()'s
<KNY> Karnak, 7zip
<jrib> zleap: no
<alec868> jrib: i installed ubuntu 8.10 on eee pc, the computer doesnt completely power off when shut down
<OxDeadC0de> roger74 then try
<zleap> ok
<kinglet> hey guys, anybody knows about IRC bots, I want to AutoOp an account! how I can do?
<curtmack> zleap: You're thinking of cat
<zleap> ah
<c0re_> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<zleap> sorry
<jrib> zleap: you are thinking of cat
<Myrtti> kinglet: which network
<zleap> so what does echo do
<KNY> just prints whatever
<aldaek> Are there instructions for setting up SE Linux on Ubuntu?
<aldaek> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<curtmack> it just prints out whatever its argument is
<kinglet> Myrtti: hi there, freenode
<curtmack> i.e. echo foo prints out foo
<Myrtti> kinglet: you don't need a bot to auto op in freenode.
<c0re_> !7z > c0re_
<KNY> zleap, `echo foo` => "foo"
<ubottu> c0re_, please see my private message
<zleap> ah
<joebob> alec, does it just go to an empty progress bar? i am of no help but it happens to me as well
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please suggest what repository to use for burning CD's. Thanks
<dr_willis> echo 'what does echo doo' :)
<jrib> alec868: what does that have to do with terminal commands to append to files?
<dwer> hey DMC who's the coffee/
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: the default ones have perfectly good burning software
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: wow my X has never started up this quickly before
<dr_willis> DavidCanarias,  you may want to clarify that question..
<_steve_3> Hello, I have Intrepid.  I have what is probably the driver for my webcam, in tar.gz format.  How do I install this?
<zleap> so doing echo file.txt >> file2.txt will append file.txt at the end of file2.txt
<alec868> jrib: can i PM you the link, or should i givve here.
<_steve_3> I'm a newbie
<kinglet> Myrtti: so how I can do it, I am the channel main op, but I want when I'm not there someone else be Operator
<OxDeadC0de> roger74 how does glxgears run now? ^^
<jrib> alec868: here is fine
<kinglet> Myrtti: do u know how I can do it?
<Myrtti> kinglet: /msg Chanserv help
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: hmm its the same
<roger74> no difference
<alec868> jrib: its under the heading make it shut down properly http://wiki.eeeuser.com/getting_ubuntu_8.04_to_work_perfectly
<kinglet> Myrtti: kk, tnx mate! I will try it
<El_Mar7oom_1> when can i ask plz, i am lost in the crowds
<hischild> Good evening. I seem to have an issue with the bootloader from ubuntu not being able to load the vista bootloader. I can an all screwed up screen with signs and letters scattered all over the screen, with no decent text. Please advise.
<Myrtti> kinglet: there's plenty of ops on this channel too, much more than you can see.
<blackpearl> dr_willis : i partition my primary slave using gparted
<DavidCanarias> dr-willis: I did earlier but nobody replied!! I have tried Brasero, Gnome, K3b and no luck. With k3b sometimes it burns and then all of a sudden up pops an error ..cd record has no permission to open device. Suggestions / comments anyone
<hischild> El_Mar7oom_1, just ask in the room... if someone knwos, they'll answer
<El_Mar7oom_1> how can i change the screen resolution of gnome session from the command line???
<jrib> alec868: you can edit that file as superuser by doing: gksudo gedit /etc/default/halt
<majd> hey, when i turn my computer on, i see the boot up progress bar
<curtmack> DavidCanarias: run them with sudo
<majd> but when it's done, my monitor says "out of range"
<Myrtti> curtmack: what?
<invalidrecord> hi can anyone help me with a bind9 problem I am trying to set it up on intrepid but keep getting appamor errors in my log
<DavidCanarias> cutmack: Thks for your suggestion, being a newbie how would I do that?
<roger74> majd: too high resolution
<_steve_3> I am of no help, unfortunately, so I'll leave as soon as possible
<OxDeadC0de> roger74 try enabling aiglx
<roger74> or hertz
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: what is that
<islamux> hi
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: before running anything with sudo
<roger74> how do i check if it is "on" or not
<blackpearl> dr_willis : i agree to you the partitions are showig dev/sda..sda1..sda2   dev/sdb1
<invalidrecord> im stuck in the office till this works :-(
<kinglet> Myrtti: aha, tnx! if I cant then let you know
<aldaek> When installing the ati proprietary driver, It just hangs at 0%.
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: check from user permissions if you have permission to burn
<curtmack> oh, wait
<OxDeadC0de> roger74 in the serverlayout section add: Option “AIGLX” “true”
<joebob> hey when i try to download things, I have problems. ati video driver updater freezes at 0% and add/remove programs says E:could not resolve directory bla/bla
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Perhaps this is my problem. How do I do that?
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: System - Settings - Users and Groups
<majd> roger74, how can i change it from the command line?
<curtmack> I misread and thought he was using cdrecord
<joebob> i have the same driver issue
<alec868> jrib: and i should jsut add the command to the end?
<curtmack> yeah, probably not best to run k3b as sudo
<woli> how do i install the gtk murrine engine?
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: i do not have serverlayout
<jrib> alec868: that's what it says, yes
<roger74> you will have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<alec868> jrib:thank you
<roger74> look at the bottom and remove all the higher resolutions
<alexudy> hey
<jrib> alec868: no problem
<hischild> El_Mar7oom_1, just ask in the room... if someone knwos, they'll answer
<hischild> Good evening. I seem to have an issue with the bootloader from ubuntu not being able to load the vista bootloader. I can an all screwed up screen with signs and letters scattered all over the screen, with no decent text. Please advise.
<rambo3> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hischild> El_Mar7oom_1, my bad ... wrong repeated question.
<roger74> majd: if it stil ldoes not work its the hz
<jrib> woli: install the gtk2-engines-murrine package  if it isn't already?
<El_Mar7oom_1> it's ok
<majd> roger74, my xorg.conf file doesn't contain any info on screen resolution
<frando> curtmack: hm, on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide it says "Please note that for the current version 8.11 of the catalyst drivers, this method of installing with deb packages is broken in intrepid. Use the automated installation method instead.*"
<woli> ah it is already...
<woli> thanks!
<roger74> majd: then look for the hz
<frando> curtmack: what exactly does that mean now?
<Myrtti> !away | David0811
<ubottu> David0811: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: I clicked System and went to Settings and clicked on, up came the tab loading and then nothing happened???? Any ideas why?
<roger74> majd: or look at your /var/log/Xorg.0
<roger74> logfile
<jrib> El_Mar7oom_1: curtmack and I answered your question before.  You can use the xrandr command to change resolution
<David0811> ok ubottu
<s0ullight> where should i move a binary that i don't want to run as ./binary
<blackpearl> OxDeadC0de : i agree to you the partitions are showig dev/sda..sda1..sda2      dev/sdb1
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: erm, but did you find a menuentry with Users and Groups?
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: are you sure
<s0ullight> that it would run by just typing binary
<El_Mar7oom_1> i am using gnome not x-windows
<yagga> de
<roger74> OxDeadC0de: this does not seem to work
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Users and Groups in in System  - Administration
<jrib> !who | El_Mar7oom_1
<ubottu> El_Mar7oom_1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> El_Mar7oom_1: doesn't matter
<OxDeadC0de> roger74 sure about what? :/
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: ah
<c0re_> lol @ El_Mar7oom_1> i am using gnome not x-windows
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: select your user and check the permissions
<hischild> Good evening. I seem to have an issue with the bootloader from ubuntu not being able to load the vista bootloader. I can an all screwed up screen with signs and letters scattered all over the screen, with no decent text. Please advise.
<majd> roger74, it says "No layout section. Using the first screen section"
<joebob> hey when i try to download things, I have problems. ati video driver updater freezes at 0% and add/remove programs says E:could not resolve directory bla/bla
<El_Mar7oom_1> jrib: will try it now
<jrib> El_Mar7oom_1: you might want to ask your real question (ie why you want to change your resolution in the command line)
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: OK I can see the users, but how do I check permissions?
<Myrtti> c0re_: if you don't have anything constructive to say, be quiet, we've all been new to Ubuntu once
<invalidrecord> can anyone help with a bind issue http://www.pastie.org/321477
<kb1978> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me with my sd card reader. I was working, but now I checked dmesg and I see 'device offlined - not ready after error recovery'. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<c0re_> Myrtti, TRUE TRUE
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: pick your user, select properties
<alec868> jrib: worked like a charm, thanks again, the ubuntu community is great!
<GeminiK> LjL, well after reinstaling a bunch of the system, i was able to log under another user, now I backed up .gnome2 but it still didn't log in, any other confs i should move?
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: there's a tab with "user permissions"
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: errr, privileges
<andycaz> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu from the net? The latest cd i have is 7.04 and i dont want to spend 2 hours updating to 8.10 (7.04->7.10->8.04->8.10)
<cib0> can anyone point me to a documentation on how to configure wlan without nm-applet?
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Im with you. In privileges, but I can't touch anything
<Myrtti> !minimal > andycaz
<ubottu> andycaz, please see my private message
<LjL> GeminiK: you should probably just use the new user and move your files over at this point
<invalidrecord> andycaz not really easily
 * Mustinet pasta yeme zamani :)
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: start with checking if you have permissions
<GeminiK> LjL, well yea, thanks looks like you were on to something with debsums,
<histo> I found a bug that has re emereged with intrepid. Its already closed in launchpad from a fiesty report and was fixed back then. Should I report a completely new bug?
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Sorry I know nothing!!! How do I do that?
<invalidrecord> will dist-upgrade not take you straight from one to other
<jrib> histo: #ubuntu-bugs
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Do I unlock first????
<andycaz> Myrtti: any way to get it booting from usb?
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: go back to the main screen with the options to pick a user and press unlock button
<Myrtti> !usb | andycaz, you might be able to (though) I've not tried
<ubottu> andycaz, you might be able to (though) I've not tried: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: OK did that, what next????? Thks
<Scunizi> I reinstalled Ibex fresh using my other HD containing /home from Hardy. After install I noticed that Applications/Accessories was gone but had actually been replaced with Applications/Utilities. Weird.. how do I change the name of Utilities back to Accessories?
<HardPhuck> guys i plugged in external monitor to my laptop with ati mobility radeon 9000 but the image is blurry and i cant set resolution, how can i fix that?
<RITN> heh
<El_Mar7oom_1> jrib - thanks it worked, the reason is i have selected an unreasonable screen resolution making the display waky and most of the screen is outside my monitor, i managed to run command line somehow but nothing else. but this command worked, it did not in the beggining, maybe because of some spelling mistake
<RITN> gnome just froze
<RITN> ctrl alt backspace fixed ;(
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: check that you're allowed to use cd-rom's etc.
<hischild> Good evening. I seem to have an issue with the bootloader from ubuntu not being able to load the vista bootloader. I can an all screwed up screen with signs and letters scattered all over the screen, with no decent text. Please advise.
<El_Mar7oom_1> jrib - I am rebooting my ubuntu box now and waiting for the result
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Getting the hang now. Yes it is already marked. But on Root nothing is marked
<Raniets> jadda jadda
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: you shouldn't be able to go and change or even see the privileges of the root account
<GeminiK> LjL, moving .gconf worked xD
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: On my little scren I have David... that's me..... David1 me also, but never use and also Root
<cib0> how do you even enter string literals into the terminal? it will interpret the ! in "!" as special symbol even though it's a string
<invalidrecord> http://www.pastie.org/321477 anyone bind9 + appamor = :-(
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: do you use root?
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: You mean in Terminal  ...   sudo xxxx? Yes I do
<benovic> i once saw a shell that supported something like multiple desktops, only in the shell - can someone help me to find that?
<jwires> hey
<usser> cib0, '!'
<jwires> When I try to configure airodump-n I get this:
<jwires> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<jwires> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<sp0wn> or escape it with \
<invalidrecord> benovic screen
<sp0wn> like \!
<benovic> invalidrecord: ty!
<invalidrecord> yw
<El_Mar7oom_1> ok, thanks
<neshaug_> how do I access a samba directory I've connected to by using "Connect to server"
<usser> jwires, install build-essential
<jwires> ok
<nintendork32> ok, i am trying to install xubuntu on a system, GRUB or LILO won't install, should i select the option continue without bootloader?
<curtmack> frando: sorry for the delayed response, the automated installer refers to the normal installer
<hischild> I am no longer able to boot vista after the installation of Ubuntu. I can an all screwed up screen with signs and letters scattered all over the screen, with no decent text. Please advise.
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: what about if you type "groups" in a terminal?
<curtmack> the installation program can also be used to build installable packages
<curtmack> but, as stated, this doesn't work with Intrepid.
<frando> curtmack: hmm okay
<invalidrecord> hischild: your computer was exorsized, but seriously if you need it back whack in a windows cd
<invalidrecord> it will replace the bootloader into the mbr
<Myrtti> hischild: do you want me to calculate the precentage of the channel population that has changed between your repeated questions to point out how useless the repetition is?
<hischild> invalidrecord, there are 2 problems with that. 1. i don't have a windows cd at hand. 2. I need both the OS's.
<GeminiK> LjL, thanks again, cya around :D
<hischild> Myrtti, if you think that it would serve a point, go ahead. From what i can see, quite some people have joined between the questions.
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Tried that and up popped a small screen with lots of options in grey so I cant touch them .. items such as root, users, dhcp, syslog etc. A lot of them
<Myrtti> hischild: 2) you can only fix mbr, you don't need to overrun and delete ubuntu
<hischild> Myrtti, how can i boot ubuntu if i fix my mbr from a cd that i don't have.
<nintendork32> ok, i am trying to install xubuntu on a system, GRUB or LILO won't install, should i select the option "continue without bootloader"? it has an error when installing
<Myrtti> hischild: you then take a ubuntu installation cd and fix grub
<nintendork32> ok, i am trying to install xubuntu on a system, GRUB or LILO won't install, should i select the option "continue without bootloader"? it has an error when installing GRUB or LILO
<aoupi> nintendork32: you _need_ a bootloader
<hischild> Myrtti, grub isn't broken. I can still boot ubuntu just fine. It's only with vista that it won't boot.
<frando> curtmack: I wrote a more detailed report here http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6231030#post6231030 - if you happen to have another idea ..
<Myrtti> hischild: are you sure then that the vista partition is live and well?
<nintendork32> aoupi: it has an option to "continue without bootloader" so what should i do?
<aoupi> nintendork32: fix the error you get
<curtmack> have you tried using the official installer?
<Myrtti> hischild: and yes, if you'd fix the vista bootloader first with the windows cd, then the grub would be broken
<nintendork32> aoupi, how would i?
<hischild> Myrtti, i'm fairly sure. I installed vista before, have used it for a couple of weeks, keeping 10gb free for the ubuntu installation. I only had time a few days ago, so then i installed it. Before the installation vista was working fine, after it wouldn't boot up.
<aoupi> nintendork32: what error do you get?
<nintendork32> aoupi, idk brb let me see
<xcerca> how can i take a screen shot , the 'Print Screen' button ?
 * aldaek is installing awn. 
<aldaek> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: but what if you open up a terminal and type just "groups"
<xcerca> n/m
<neshaug_> using "Connect to Server" for mounting a windows share, where do ubuntu mount the drive? The path.. :P
<xcerca> it's the 'print screen button
<invalidrecord> anyone know anything about appamor
<invalidrecord> apparmor
<hischild> Myrtti, the problem lies in that i need specific windows applications which won't run in a VM or via wine, thus i need windows. I also need Ubuntu, as i teach students at my school how to use Ubuntu in a networked enviroment.
<majd> hey, i just enabled extra effects, and now i dont' see the toolbar (x, +, -) and the title of the window
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Did that and up came 15 options including cdrom floppy audio. Does this help
<majd> i turned the option off, restarted, and still can't see anything
<aldaek> It's intrepid for sources, correct?
<majd> the terminal is just a white rectable
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: I get "myrtti adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<lonejack> hi, does anybody know if exist an utility to read a file and show me each bytes(hexadecimal)?
<nintendork32> okay, it says GRUB could not install to /target/, without the GRUB bootloader the system will not boot
<simmerz> i'm trying to create a boot usb to flash my bios but i'm really struggling. the stick won't boot into freedos. it just has a flashing cursor and that's it
<l_r> hello
<nintendork32> aoupi, ^^
<aoupi> nintendork32: ... I hate when they don't give you what actualy went wrong
<Scunizi> Is the gconfig file a file that is created for each user?
<nintendork32> aoupi: i get error code -1 when trying LIPO
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: I get the same, except sambashare, plus also floppy, audio, dip, video
<aoupi> lonejack: hexdump
<nintendork32> LILO*
<lonejack> aoupi: thx
<zleap> sounds like you need to set a boot flag or something on the device
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Also scanner
<invalidrecord> Nov 22 19:07:24 cosmos kernel: [   32.781926] type=1503 audit(1227380844.645:9): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=112 name="/proc/4894/net/if_inet6" pid=4896 profile="/usr/sbin/named"
<dutch__> hey, can anyone help me revert back to the default video driver situation?
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: ok, then by all reason you *should* have permissions to burn with your device
<aoupi> nintendork32: you're using the livecd right?
<l_r> Questio for experts: do you know whether Ubuntu, once installed on hardisk, preserves the automatic hardware configuration? that is, does the livecd behaviour remain unchanged after it's installed on hd?
<invalidrecord> anyone know how to get app amor to let my nameserver fking work google is usless
<nintendork32> aoupi, my PC doesnt have enough RAM
<aoupi> oh ok
<nintendork32> aoupi, i am using alternate
<belkinhelp2> hello
<belkinhelp2> how do i reconfigure my new sound card?  How do i dump the old sound card driver and install the new one?
<aoupi> nintendork32: try finding a channel with grub-experts :)
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Seems that way, but I can't with K3b (or sometimes only and when it wants) Brasero tells me what I want to burn doesn't fit on the disc when I am burning 250mb on c 700mb CD etc., Quite a problem for me!!! Gnome doesnt work either
<dr_willis> !alsa | belkinhelp2
<ubottu> belkinhelp2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aoupi> nintendork32: I think there is a #grub on freenode
<usser> l_r, there are cases when certain hardware worked on livecd but refused to when actually installed and vice versa but in general if it works on livecd it should work when installed
<El_Mar7oom_1> what is the meaning of universe and multiverse in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<lubyou> im getting my logs spammed when attaching an usb hdd. ubuntu 8.10, latest kernel. see http://dpaste.com/92922/. any hints/ideas?
<blackpearl> Any PDF printer for Ubuntu 8.10 ???
<nintendork32> yeah there us
<Myrtti> !info cups-pdf | blackpearl
<ubottu> cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.8-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Scunizi> blackpearl: yes.. just install the cups-pdf printer
<dutch__> why does this channel still support ALSA? ubuntu has moved to PulseAudio by defualt now. shouldnt we get that working from now on?
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Any ideas where I can go from here?
<blackpearl> Scunizi : where can i find cups-pdf printer ??
<dr_willis> dutch__,  err.. puse audio runs on top of ALSA if i  rember right...
<Myrtti> blackpearl: in universe
<Scunizi> blackpearl: just use the "Add Printer" section from System>Admin>Printing
<dutch__> dr_willis: im pretty sure it doesnt. i could be wrong, but i was under the impression it was not
<Myrtti> DavidCanarias: sorry :-<
<Juuuu> hello
<DavidCanarias> Myrtti: Thanks a lot for you help. I'll try again later. Bye
<dr_willis> dutch__,  i would go reread up on pulse. Im very sure it does.
<belkinhelp2> wow...thats some sound drivers package....
<dr_willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<belkinhelp2> 48mb large
<Scunizi> blackpearl: you might have to use Synaptic and search for cups-pdf
<blackpearl> dr_willis : i was able to partition my primary slave on ubuntu in vbox...thnx
<herenbdy> hey, could anyone help me with dual booting XP and ubuntu? my partitions look like this: http://i34.tinypic.com/eqdtoh.png
<herenbdy> my grub menu.lst: http://codepad.org/aeX9NJsr
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  and now next time - it will take you all of 2 min. :)
<dutch__> dr_willis: thanks ill take a look
<Scunizi> herenbdy: did you install xp after installing ubuntu?
<dr_willis> dutch__,  from what i gather   kernel --> alsa drivers --> pulse sound server.
<herenbdy> yeah
<Scunizi> herenbdy: can you boot into xp now?
<walkout> hey..
<herenbdy> I can't, already re-installed grub
<tsrk> If I have text-only ubuntu installed how can I set it to automatically install security updates like I can through the GUI?
<_Zeus_> tsrk: crontab
<Scunizi> herenbdy: xp likes to be at the beginning of the drive.  you have it a couple partition down the chain. do you need it for games? security?
<herenbdy> for games
<blackpearl> dr_willis : 1 min..just bcoz of you...
<signil> Hi, I would like to know what could be the possible reasons for who, w or finger not to display any results
<tsrk> _Zeus_, is that the same way the gui does it?
<_Zeus_> tsrk: no, but you should be able to do it thorough that
<herenbdy> I have no problem with wipint my hdd and installing xp > then ubuntu again, but wanted to see if there's an easier way
<dr_willis> tsrk,  ubuntu server faq ====>   The 'unattended-upgrades' package can be configured to automatically install security updates, or all updates.
<dr_willis> !info unattended-upgrades
<ubottu> unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): Install security upgrades automatically. In component main, is optional. Version 0.32ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 148 kB
<blackpearl> dr_willis : and u were right ....the partitions are showig dev/sda..sda1..sda2     dev/sdb1 after i use fdisk -l
<tsrk> _Zeus_, it might already be set up when the gui WAS installed, but I'm not sure, how does the gui do it?
<aoupi> tsrk: with cron you can run stuff at specified intervalls
<_Zeus_> tsrk: i don't know.
<signil> Hi, I would like to know what could be the possible reasons for who, w or finger not to display any results
<tsrk> oh
<ValentineXX> How to set up mic in ubuntu? i am setting for the first time
<tsrk> Anyone know the way the gui sets up automatic updates?
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  :P told ya.. I DO think hafe one laptop that shows hd## - not sure why..must be some old controller card work around.
<aoupi> tsrk: cron is very nice to be familiar with :)
<Scunizi> herenbdy: if you don't have anything important on either system you might consider reinstalling. Do xp first then Ubuntu. when doing Ubuntu make three partitions for it / (root) at 8-12 gigs.. /swap at 1-2 gigs... the rest /home.. that way if you need to reinstall at some other time you'll still have all your data.
<dr_willis> tsrk,  i never notided the gui doing auto-updates.
<tsrk> dr_willis, it's in "software sources"
<_Zeus_> dr_willis: yeah, it does it
<usser> tsrk, it has a daemon running in the background checking for updates at some interval
<dr_willis> tsrk,  i would guess that its instlling that    unattended-upgrades   package :)
<Scunizi> herenbdy: if you haven't already tried to fix grub or didn't get a look at ubotu's list.. I'll give it to you.
<Scunizi> !grub | herenbdy
<tsrk> ok, thanks
<ubottu> herenbdy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tsrk> i'll look at that
<blackpearl> dr_willis : one more thing..in my primary slave i PArtioned it as "primary" and not "extended" ..is it fine ??
<walkout> hey i am tryiing to to switch to linux...should i choose.ubuntu..newbi here.
<kishni> pozz
<MrBougo> Hello, I'm on ubuntu 8.10, upgraded from 8.04
<MrBougo> and uname -r outputs 2.6.24-19-generic
<_Zeus_> !ask | MrBougo
<ubottu> MrBougo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ValentineXX> MrBougo: hoi hoi
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  theres no need to worry about extended.. I use ONLY primaries on my hard drives
<MrBougo> sorry _Zeus_, it's a bad habit I'm trying to get rid of :/
<DEA7H> MrBougo: yes, thats the version of your kernel
<ValentineXX> _Zeus_: how to set up mic in ubuntu?
<amaranth> hi! i have Apache/2.2.9 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-2ubuntu4 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2008-08-11) mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at localhost Port 80.  but why , when i start  .pl script from localhost - mozilla want to save it?
<Cpudan80> MrBougo: looks good to me
<blackpearl> dr_willis : on all your virtual drives ..you use Primaries ?
<_Zeus_> ValentineXX: what kind of mic?
<giuseppe_> Hi everyone... does anyone know how to set audacious as default mp3 player?
<MrBougo> oh well, thanks then, I thought it was obsolete
<ValentineXX> _Zeus_: headphone
<_Zeus_> giuseppe_: preferred applications
<Scunizi> herenbdy: you should use nicks in all your texts to people.. just type the first part of the nick and hit TAB to complete.. it's easier and the person is notified that you've addressed them.
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  and real drives.. I normally only have 1 hard drive for my 'virtual' isntalls
<_Zeus_> ValentineXX: i mean, USB or audio
<ValentineXX> _Zeus_: audio
<MrBougo> though I can't apt-get the headers... E: Package linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic has no installation candidate
<dr_willis> blackpearl,  you can have 4 primaries per drive.. i rarely need more then 4 partitions
<Cpudan80> MrBougo: might not be the brand newest one -- but its close, run an update to get the newest one
<_Zeus_> ValentineXX: try Preferences > Sounds
<herenbdy> Scunizi: does XP have to be on the first partition on the drive?
<blackpearl> dr_willis : thats good..thnx for the support.
<ompaul> walkout, and if you went into an apple shop and asked what should you buy they will tell you something other than apple? I think not, tell you what, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and write up a list of what you want a computer to do for you then when you are happy hit enter get the url and come back here and say will ubuntu do these things for hem
<Scunizi> herenbdy: yep
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: but it seems it does not work fine
<MrBougo> Cpudan80, the update manager tells me my sytem's up to date... I guess it's right
<Cpudan80> MrBougo: yep
<_Zeus_> giuseppe_: that's hard to do over irc
<herenbdy> Scunizi: darn... thanks
<Scunizi> herenbdy: sure
<LF|Irssi> amaranth: i was too having the same prob of .php files downloading , so i just installed ubuntu server edition, and installed gnome over that and it worked :)
<ValentineXX> _Zeus_: can you tell me some more? :-s i dont know about those preferences
<[_miT_]> On Ubuntu 8.10 64bit with a High Def onboard Nvidia sound card, it sounds "tiny" with no bass at all. I've switched from ALSA to OSS and Pulseaudio and it all sounds the same. Help?
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: for example I choosed Custom, then I wrote vlc to set vlc as default and when I do double click... movie player starts... strange
<[_miT_]> Sound test has bass to it, but everything else has no bass in it. wtf
<_Zeus_> !language | [_miT_]
<ubottu> [_miT_]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: so any idea?
<_Zeus_> giuseppe_: not really... are you sure you have vlc installed?
<MrBougo> it seems 2.6.24-19 is not the most recent kernel on the ubuntu reps.... I guess I'm booting into the wrong one. how could I fix this?
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: sure
<_Zeus_> and you are changing audio, not video
<amaranth> <LF|Irssi> you don't install php5-cgi in desktop ubuntu?
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: sorry?
<walkout> Ompaul..sorry..
<_Zeus_> giuseppe_: did you try right clicking on the file?
<_Zeus_> then go to properties, then open with
<_Zeus_> that should do it
<[_miT_]> Ubuntu 8.10 64bit Desktop Nvidia HDA sound has bass in sound test, but everything else sounds "tiny" with no bass. Ideas?
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: I try
<LF|Irssi> amaranth: i was installing from some "HOWTO" i found on google, i can't remember all the software that it told me to use,
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: now
<sargento> How can I know what's my video memory used?
<belkinhelp2> any alsa gurus here?
<_Zeus_> sargento: don't thnk you can tell
<ValentineXX> _Zeus_: in sound preference the sound capture thing is for mic?
<_Zeus_> ValentineXX: yes
<ompaul> !alsa | belkinhelp2
<ubottu> belkinhelp2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<belkinhelp2> ive gone through the troubleshoot tutorial
<belkinhelp2> and cant get it resolved
<mgolisch> sombody using lvm often?
<belkinhelp2> ompaul...thanks...but im past that stage.  ALSA is selected and ive reinstalled the latest drivers as per tutorial instruction
<MrBougo> I have both linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic and linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic installed but I'm booting into linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic.... how come?
<sargento> Any command to know what my video memory usage is?, please
<[_miT_]> MrBougo, probably because its the latest?
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: but in this way if I fix for example audacious for a single mp3 file... all mp3 files will be opened using audacious or I have to set every file?
<_Zeus_> MrBougo: because -7 is the newer one?
<lianimator> nothing appears in render window when I use YafRay in blender.
<mgolisch> iam wondering if i should shutdown services accessing the lvm volume during creation and destruction of a snapshot
<belkinhelp2> ompaul...im getting this error msg:  audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Scunizi> MrBougo: cause that's the first one on the grub menu list
<MrBougo> orry
<amaranth> <LF|Irssi> if you been used TAB after apt-get intsall php5- , then you have looked  php5-cgi.  sorry, if i write many marks ... i bad spead english...
<_Zeus_> giuseppe_: it will apply to all mp3s
<blackpearl> why does .deb pacakges DOES NOT asks for "path" to be installed into.
<MrBougo> I'm running the older one, my copypaste failed
<MrBougo> oh right, grub
<_Zeus_> blackpearl: it installs to the default dir
<Scunizi> blackpearl: because the file lists where it needs to go
<Flannel> MrBougo: because its a higher number, and grub defaults to higher numbers.
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: great... thanks a lot
<MrBougo> only got 2.6.24-19-generic in my menu.lst... do I edit it?
<ompaul> belkinhelp2, seems you have friends on ubuntuforums:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800242
<blackpearl> _Zeus_ : how can i change default dir. ?
<[_miT_]> Ubuntu 8.10 64bit Desktop Nvidia HDA card, sound has bass in sound test, but everything else sounds "tiny" with no bass. Ideas?
<_Zeus_> MrBougo: did it ask you about changing the menu.lst when you updated?
<Scunizi> MrBougo: do you have more than one linux install on your system?
<MrBougo> I have no .27 in my menu.lst
<MrBougo> nope, only one
<Flannel> MrBougo: do this: sudo update-grub
<MrBougo> _Zeus_, maybe, I don't remember :/
<LF|Irssi> amaranth: i would say if you have nothing to loose, just install ubuntu server edition, tell it to install all the apache/php stuff, and install gnome on top of that if you want a GUI
<newtont> can anyone recommend a ubuntu system audit tool?
<Flannel> MrBougo: If you do (what Scunizi said) it may be that the menu.lst you see isn't the menu.lst you're using
<blackpearl> Scunizi : cups pdf is good i find this command sudo apt-get install cups-pdf ...is this ALL ?
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: now I want to solve another problem regarding my shutdown
<MrBougo> I have only one intall, I just ran update-grub, and /boot/grub/menu.lst still doesn't mention .27
<[_miT_]> !alsa | [_miT_]
<ubottu> [_miT_], please see my private message
<_Zeus_> giuseppe_: sure
<Scunizi> blackpearl: once that's done just "add" the cups-pdf printer through the add printer appelate
<amaranth> <LF|Irssi> no... i don't want re-install ubuntu. because i have many working servers on this system)
<RITN> i bet you we have to go outsid ethe solar system to hear radio signles
<Randal> test
<Flannel> MrBougo: Mind pastebinning your menu.lst?  And also the output of `sudo fdisk -l`
<Flannel> RITN: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter, thanks
<Tom1> Hi everybody
<_Zeus_> !hi
<Tom1> I need help with wireless setup
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LF|Irssi> amaranth: i see, ok, well maybe try joining #Apache or #apache2 not sure which, they might be able to help more :)
<_Zeus_> !ask | Tom1
<ubottu> Tom1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<giuseppe_> many times when I try to shutdown my laptop it happens that monitor becomes black... keyboard does not response and the hard disk led is full highlight... can you hemp me? I'm obliged to force shutdown from switch
<Tom1> I went through the wireless FAQ section
<MrBougo> Oh right, I had modified my menu.lst to remove the splash screen, so it must have asked me what to do when I upgraded to 8.10
<sargento> Do you know any command to figure out what my video memory usage is?
<_Zeus_> sargento: i don't think you can tell
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: it's very boring
<newtont> Hi all, looking for an extensive ubuntu system audit tool, anyone got any recommendations?
<Tom1> installed windows driver for my Wifi Card -  product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<MrBougo> so I guess I kept the 8.04 menu.lst
<Tom1> I am using Acer Aspire 3680 Laptap
<sargento> _Zeus_ Sorry, I am not native English speaker
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone please help me to find my  network driver to my eeepc 9001 rt2860 which working? I use ubuntu eee
<Flannel> amaranth: Do you have libapache2-mod-perl2 installed?
<Scunizi> Anyone (I know, I know) have success with the gforce 8200 card and nVidia's latest 180 beta driver?
<Ashfire908> Hello, I need help with briging two interfaces (a wireless and wired) and also leting the bridging computer use the network(s) at thew same time.
<sargento> All I need is to know what my video memory is
<Flannel> !ics | Ashfire908
<ubottu> Ashfire908: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<amaranth> <Flannel> yes.
<Tom1> After that I still couldn't find Wifi driver in network
<Tom1> can anybody walk me through this?
<Kudi> does any1 know how to theme Ktorrent to match my gtk theme in openbox?
<giuseppe_> _Zeus_: did you understand my problem?
<tehmarz> guinea_: _Zeus_ left.
<tehmarz> Uh whoops
<Flannel> amaranth: Alright, do you have perl.load in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/?
<MrBougo> here's my menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/d4f4665d9  and fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/d4b4192b0
<tehmarz> giuseppe_: _Zeus_ left.
<MrBougo> (the weird partition system is because I'm on a dell laptop)
<MrBougo> sdb is just data
<amaranth> <Flannel> no... i don't do it...
<amaranth> <Flannel>what i  should write in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ?
<Flannel> amaranth: Nothing, you don't need to do it manually, do this: sudo a2enmod perl
<amaranth> root@alex-desktop:/var/www/cs# sudo a2enmod perl
<amaranth> Module perl already enabled
<amaranth> root@alex-desktop:/var/www/cs#
<Tom1> Zeus | Can you help me with that?
<FloodBot2> amaranth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> amaranth: then restart apache (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart)
<Ashfire908> I am NOT looking for ICS or any NAT or masquerating, I want a true bridge.
<Flannel> amaranth: Erm, If its enabled, it should be in mods-enabled
<giuseppe_> anyone can help me? This is my problem: many times when I try to shutdown my laptop it happens that monitor becomes black... keyboard does not response and the hard disk led is full highlight... can you hemp me? I'm obliged to force shutdown from switch
<Tom1> Hi guys, I need help with Wireless setup on Aspire 3680
<Flannel> MrBougo: Oh, can you also please pastebin ls -l /boot/
<Tom1> product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Tom1> Anyone knows how to setup?
<MrBougo> ls -l /boot/  :   http://pastebin.com/d7960b8e1
<[_miT_]> I think i figured it out, my card is running @ 6channel (surround sound) so i have no bass in my headphones. where can i switch it to 2channel? Checking the "headphones" option does not work.
<amaranth> <Flannel> apache is restarted. this is not helped.  pelr script is in /localhost/sdasda.perl   i need doing any thing in apache2/mods-enabled?
<Flannel> amaranth: please pastebin the output of ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Ashfire908> The computer is not external, I'm trying to just use it as basicly use it as a wireless network adapter for another computer.
<Myrtti> Tom1: install linux-restricted-modules-generic, disable your current atheros driver from hardware driver management and enable atheros 5xxx one. reboot, enjoy.
<Flannel> MrBougo: And you're sure you've done sudo update-grub?  Since, if you have, its not updating for some reason.
<MrBougo> yes I have
<MrBougo> and it said: Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic
<MrBougo> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic
<MrBougo> that's what I don't understand
<giuseppe_> so... anyone?
<Flannel> MrBougo: are the permissions ok?
<giuseppe_> anyone can help me?
<MrBougo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4306 2008-11-22 20:56 menu.lst
<amaranth> <Flannel> http://paste.org.ru/?c06p84
<Ashfire908> Never mind I found what I'm looking for
<MrBougo> Flannel, I moved my menu.lst, and re-generated it
<MrBougo> now the images are all there
<Flannel> MrBougo: Odd indeed.
<MrBougo> can I reboot safely? :p
<Flannel> MrBougo: Yep
<MrBougo> I kept my old menu.lst there just in case anyway
<ValentineXX> help me about setting up my mic in ubuntu :-s i am selecting all settings but they are not working with sound recorder :-s
<MrBougo> aight
<MrBougo> I'll reboot, thanks for the help :)
<giuseppe_> has anyone got problem with shutdown?
<amaranth> <Flannel> ./mods-available/perl.load
<dr_willis> giuseppe_,  mine makes a LOUD beep.. thats an annoyance. :)
<Flannel> amaranth: Ah, perl.load is there.  Ok, There's no perl.conf, So it may be that you just don't have a handler added for perl.
<giuseppe_> dr_willis: my laptop is not able to shutdown... I have to force it
<xcode> hi
<xcode> anyone here
<xcode> ?
<dr_willis> 1470 people xcode
<ValentineXX> xcode: no the channel is empty
<dr_willis> - the few bots.
<amaranth> Flannel> thanks, i don't remember about this
<MrBougo> aw, the menu.lst changed the root lines into uuids, that's not-so-readable :p
<MrBougo> I'll change that by hand I guess, some day
<MrBougo> I'll reboot, thanks for the help
<ValentineXX> tell me some audio setup commands for terminal other than of alsamixer
<amaranth> Flannel> ;) this is first problem , wich i decided in english channel :)  thanks for you :)
<Rovin> Hello! How do I make it able to play SWF in Firefox?
<Flannel> amaranth: Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with libapache2-mod-perl2, You should ask in #ubuntu-server (ask how to add a handler for perl, using libapache2-mod-perl2)
<amaranth> <Flannel> i know how add a handler for perl!
<Flannel> amaranth: Sounds good.
<amaranth> <Flannel>  thanks!
<shapeshifter> Hi. I don't have gnome installed. Still, how can I enable font smoothing for gtk apps?
<amaranth> <Flannel> фтв пщщвину
<amaranth> *and goodbye
<eth01> :)
<ValentineXX> help me about setting up my mic in ubuntu :-s i am selecting all settings but they are not working with sound recorder :-s
<ValentineXX> eth01: :)
<darkness> Does anybody know how I could send process that my computer is working on over the intranet to another machine to process it (or at least help process it)?
<amaranth> eth01> :) Pardon)
<aldaek> What can I do to change the text colors of the panels?
<eth01> what soundcard are you using, ValentineXX?
<ValentineXX> eth01: i dont know... intel
<eth01> i'm not too sure on how you check the such either tbh
<Rovin> Hello! How do I make it able to play SWF in Firefox?
<Rovin> I just get a black box.
<eth01> if somebody could give some light on 'howto'
<erUSUL> darkness: what process?
<ValentineXX> Rovin: your flash plugin has not been installed?
<jrib> Rovin: what version of ubuntu?
<Atax> Hi all, I installed a package named "esound", since then no sounds will play over my speakers! Is there a way to autodetect my soundcard again (as was done during installation of ubuntu)?
<darkness> erUSUL: Basically rendering 3D models...
<eth01> ValentineXX: alsamixer -ssh?
<Rovin> ValentineXX: ^ I got a notification from Firefox, and then I installed it - but when I restarted Firefox, there was just a box...I am getting no more notification of "missing plugins"
<Rovin> jrib: Ubuntu 8.10 Home
<eth01> (-ssh denotes a break don't add that bit)
<erUSUL> darkness: you will have to look for an specific solution... maybe your renderer has options to set up render farms
<jrib> Rovin: pastebin the contents of the "about:plugins" page when you enter that into your address bar
<jrib> !pastebin > Rovin
<ubottu> Rovin, please see my private message
<Rovin> jrib: ok
<ValentineXX> eth01: alsamixer [-h] [-c <card: 0...7>] [-D <mixer device>] [-g] [-s] [-V <view>] [-a <abst>]
<Saint1993> Hello, how can i get python for Ubuntu?
<eth01> bah. i give up.
<darkness> erUSUL: Well, I have a very slow machine so I was hoping maybe there was a way to send the process that my computer is working on to another machine to work on so I can still use my machine for something
 * eth01 passes this onto somebody else
<Saint1993> Is it allready installed (it seems like it)
<erUSUL> Saint1993: alrwady installed
<ValentineXX> eth01: huhuhu :D
<Tom1> Hi Guys, I have a problem with installing product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Tom1> Net5211 is the new driver I installed through Wireless Network Driver, after that I couldn't Configure Network, also I couldn't see any new driver in Hardware driver
<strN00B> how do i find out my Ubuntu release?
<Saint1993> How do i acess the program?
<dennda> strN00B: cat /etc/lsb-release
<erUSUL> darkness: no there is no way to do that... install the renderer on the bigger machine and do the render there
<sargento> How do I found out what my video memory is used in this moment?
<Rovin> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75744/ it's a bit hard to red, formatting has gone
<Atax> so is alsamixer -ssh what I should execute?
<Rovin> *read
<erUSUL> !version | strN00B
<ubottu> strN00B: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Saint1993> How do i run python , not in terminal
<RetrogradeCultur> hello. once you use alien to change an .rpm package to a .deb and you 'sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>' what do you do next to install that package?
<darkness> erUSUL: Well, the other machine isn't so much bigger, I just don't want to have to go buy a bigger machine...  all of the machines on my network are over 5 years old so I was hoping to maybe just spread the load over a network...
<erUSUL> RetrogradeCultur: it is done
<erUSUL> !alien | RetrogradeCultur
<ubottu> RetrogradeCultur: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dr_willis> Saint1993,  err...  the python interperter has no gui.. unless you run some app with it..
<strN00B> Im trying to install EasyCam2 for Intrepid but they only have for hardy! is it compatible?
<erUSUL> RetrogradeCultur: the dpkg -i installs the package
 * ValentineXX is going again to test mic.
<RetrogradeCultur> ah so it's been installed then
<Saint1993> Okai so how would i make a script in python?
<dr_willis> Saint1993,  most pythin scripts begin with #!/path/to/python where they start it as needed.
<eth01> i'd hate to disagree V***XX
<roxy1> how can I read a file on a partition I can't mount ?
<eth01> ;)
<erUSUL> Saint1993: there are some python ides aviable
<erUSUL> roxy1: you can not
<sargento> RetrogradeCultur > it is already installed, you need to find out the command to run the application
<RetrogradeCultur> sargento: okay thanks :)
<jrib> Rovin: is there a reason you are using Gnash instead of Adobe's plugin?
<RITN> cool
<RITN> cool
<RITN> cool
<FloodBot2> RITN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saint1993> Yeh but i wanna wright my own python script
<Kohlrak> is there anyway to make apt-get install an older version of a package after an update gone sour?
<Rovin> jrib: there was a choice of three, and I just chose that one..is Adobe's one better? how can I remove Gnash?
<Saint1993> How / Were would i wright this?
<jrib> Saint1993: http://diveintopython.org/toc/index.html
<dr_willis> Saint1993,  fire up a text editor and start coding.. first line would be #!/bin/python or similer..
<sargento> Rovin: You can use aptitude command to uninstall
<roxy1> how do I mount partitions, part of a lvm volume, from which one of the parittion has been lost?
<jrib> Rovin: gnash is open source but it doesn't support everything adobe's does.  sudo aptitude purge swfdec-mozilla mozilla-plugin-gnash
<woli> is there like a default signal of copy and paste?
<jrib> woli: what do you mean?
<woli> i would like to make that for all applications <Super>c is copy, and <Super>v is paste
<Rovin> jrib: Thank you, works great now :)
<marek_> hi i have a problem/question about pptp
<dr_willis> woli,  doubt if thats going to be possible..
<marek_> anybody familliar?
<RITN> hello
<woli> ah
<RITN> wtf
<erUSUL> !hi | RITN
<ubottu> RITN: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<woli> ok
<woli> wtf is his answer
<aldaek> !movie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie
<aldaek> !mediabuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu
<aldaek> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> RITN: do you have a support question?
<RITN> whats the best mp3 player for nix?
<Rovin> !java
<goat|lappy> !msgthebot | aldaek
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ubottu> aldaek: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<erUSUL> !best | RITN
<ubottu> RITN: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RITN> ubuntu sytle.
<woli> RITN, banshee
<RITN> yeh, but this is mp3 playing.  whats the most popular?
<usser> !mp3 | RITN
<ubottu> RITN: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<woli> RITN, and you mean gtk
<ValentineXX> When i open skype i get error another skype instance may exist.
<Saint1993> I wright a note file, were do i save it, and then in terminal i type "python filename.python"
<ChrisiPK> hello everybody, does anyone know the background of this image? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Gnomemod.png
<RITN> gnome.
<fde> aldaek: you meant medibuntu ...
<fde> !medibuntu > aldaek
<jrib> !player | RITN
<ubottu> aldaek, please see my private message
<ubottu> RITN: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<usser> RITN, ppl use rhythmbox for gnome, amarok for kde, audacious is pretty good
<alami> hi all iwant to restart tor and i have forget the cmd can any one help plz
<ValentineXX> How to totally kill a running application?
<Saint1993> I wright a note file, were do i save it, and then in terminal i type "python filename.python"
<usser> ValentineXX, killall -9 appname
<fde> ValentineXX: pkill -9 <app>
<jrib> ValentineXX: click the x in the corner
<goat|lappy> !repeat | Saint1993
<ubottu> Saint1993: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aldaek> Thanks FDE.
<alami> hi all iwant to restart tor and i have forget the cmd can any one help plz
<jrib> you people jump to extremes too fast
<kansascanuck> How do I get rid of the message in Appearance Preferences that "this theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine " is not installed?
<dublpaws> kill -9 should be a last resort
<RITN> i want something winamp style?
<ValentineXX> thanks all
<fde> RITN: audacious
<goat|lappy> Saint1993: you havie a python script already written?
<jrib> RITN: then try audacious as someone else already recommended
<alami> hi all iwant to restart tor and i have forget the cmd can any one help plz
<RITN> heh.  you guys stuck in noob mode.
<RITN> ooo audacious looks nice
<Saint1993> Yeh, i'm guna start learning python, So ive basicly copied a tutorial off the net, Have it in a note doc, Now were do i save this? (Ive allready saved as python)
<RITN> whats the chat chan?
<strN00B> i installed cheese and dont have an icon in my applications., how can i start it?
<fde> RITN: you're not really in a position to talk about n00bs  ;)
<jrib> !ot | RITN
<goat|lappy> Saint1993: you can save it anywhere you have permission to  (i have a directory called scripts in my home directory),  you just have to make sure its set ti executable..
<ubottu> RITN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dublpaws> http://sial.org/howto/shell/kill-9/
<woli> alami, /etc/init.d/tor -restart was it?
<dublpaws> ValentineXX: ^^
<alami> thanks a lot woli
<woli> alami, but was it that?
<goat|lappy> Saint1993: just to let you know, you can just save it as .py   that is the standard method
<RITN> everyone needs help wit linux every once in a while.
<fde> RITN: generally not about questions relating to what media player to use though
<ValentineXX> dublpaws: before to kill application i used to restart ubuntu :P
<kansascanuck> How do I get rid of the message in Appearance Preferences that "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine " is not installed"?
<RITN> truth.
<goat|lappy> woli: drop the dash in -restart
<fde> kansascanuck: install the theme engine?
<Saint1993> Thank you very much goat, Your help is appreciated (Y)
<jrib> kansascanuck: I suppose you could install the GTK+ theme engine it requires
<woli> goat|lappy, ah perfect then
<erUSUL> kansascanuck: installing the required GTK+ theme engine ??
<kansascanuck> how do I find the theme engine that is required?
<cjmaster> Hey guys, I can't seem to access WUBI when I start up, and when I try to access windows in GRUB it gives an error. Any help?
<woli> goat|lappy, I was just guessing when he asked that... I guess time has print knowledge into me.
<fde> kansascanuck: it'll say in the gtkrc file
<RITN> Firefox seems to work fine but it seems sometimes that it crashes.
<fde> kansascanuck: other than that, what theme is it?
<woli> cjmaster, what errors do you get?
<strN00B> where can i find the cheese application i just installed to execute the program?
<RITN> or gnome will close all together and go back to login like something killed it.
<xi1> is there a way to install a PDF viewer as a firefox plugin for ubuntu?
<goat|lappy> woli: ahh
<fde> strN00B: it'll be in Applications > Internet afaik
<jrib> strN00B: check your menu.  I'm guessing Sound and Video
<cjmaster> woli, I can't quite remember, but it had something to do with that it couldn't run the file to boot up windows.
<woli> strN00B, if you installed from a sudo apt-get install or a deb package, you should be able to alt-f2 cheese
<strN00B> fde: its not there =[
<alami> woli d u use Tor?
<goat|lappy> Saint1993: no problem,  just remember where you save, then visit in the terminal to that directory, and execute with either python filename.python, there is a shortcut to running those scripts as well, but you'll probably learn that as you go
<woli> alami, I don't even know what tor is hehe
<kansascanuck> fde:  I'm a noob so I don't know how to do that.  The theme I am using is the Mac4Lin theme.  I tried to reinstall it  but it says it can't move directory over directory.
<woli> alami, what is it, by the way?
<goat|lappy> woli: tor = the onion router... its an anonymizer
<Alex008> Hello
<Bowtrik> Hey everyone!!
<woli> goat|lappy, would you translate that to common english?
<alami> goat|lappy can u help with TOr
<fde> kansascanuck: remove the old directory? it'll be in either /usr/share/themes (would need to use root) or in ~/.themes
<woli> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alami> goat|lappy i have installed
<Alex008> Sow, whats up?
<fde> kansascanuck: I have no idea what the win4lin theme is though... so can't tell you what the engine would be called
<Bowtrik> Anyone having crash problems with Tribler? I need some help.
<woli> ah i looked it up...
<Alex008> ?
<cjmaster> Hey guys, I can't seem to access WUBI when I start up, and when I try to access windows in GRUB it gives an error. Any help? I can't quite remember the error, but it had something to do with that it couldn't run the file to boot up windows.
<goat|lappy> alami: no, not used it in ubuntu,   woli: :-)  it allows your inet traffic to route through a bunch of hops, masking your ip, to allow for anonymous web traffic
<cjmaster> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<woli> does ubuntu actually have a virus threat yet?
<kansascanuck> fde:  so remove the directory and then reinstall?  I will try it and see what happens.  Thanks for the help and sorry to be a stupid noob.
<Alex008> I use Windows xP lol
<fde> woli: a couple, not very effective though
<cjmaster> woli: Yes, but none are in the wild.
<Alex008> But i am downloading ubunto high now
<woli> cjmaster, in the wild ahaha
<TJ12> anyone know how to install kde on ubuntu
<Alex008> 17% :)
<woli> Alex008, download 8.04, not the 8.10
<jrib> !kde | TJ12
<ubottu> TJ12: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<fde> kansascanuck: used to it, don't worry about it... but yes, that should work... but still doesn't answer what theme engine it wants...
<xiamx> I installed couple junk software in wine and kinda ruined it,  how do I clean up to the initial state?
<Alex008> I am downloading jaunty-alternative-i368
<Alex008> i forgot the name
<Alex008> let me check
<xi1> how do i tell what version of ubuntu I"m running?
<fde> xiamx: rm -r ~/.wine and run another wine instance
<jrib> xiamx: rename/delete ~/.wine/
 * jrib stops echoing fde
<Alex008> Alpha 1 O.o
<cjmaster> xiam: Use synaptic to remove wine
<goat|lappy> Alex008: if you are a new ubuntu user, i would not recommend downloading jaunty
<fde> jrib: thanks, getting spooky... lol
<erUSUL> !version | xi1
<ubottu> xi1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<phil> geez theres alot of people here how do you get help?
<jrib> Alex008: you don't want jaunty.  Get intrepid
<Bowtrik> Looking for help with Tribler. I'd like to get it running right, or uninstall it completely.
<kansascanuck> fde:  It worked fine originally then something changed (which I am not sure what it was) and I started to get the message in preferences.  The funny thing is that everything looked fine.  Oh well.
<woli> Alex008, ah, i thought you misspelled ubuntu
<roxy1>  I need to access data on a partition that was part of a lvm group,  how can I do that ?
<Alex008> lol it is a developing stage systeM!??!
<davidpeace> I want to connect two computers to share info. Can I do this just by connecting an ethernet cable between the two?
<goat|lappy> Alex008: alpha software is way buggy
<floppyears> hi guys
<Alex008> yeah
<Alex008> O.o
<woli> ahh
<floppyears> I have a friend who needs some help
<CardiacKid> hello. To have my file server sleep and wake up on a LAN request, where do I set it to wake up on LAN?
<woli> is there a 'high' version for the potters?
<goat|lappy> Alex008: get intrepid (8.10)
<Alex008> Sow, where to download the 8.04?
<floppyears> is there a way for me to have him ssh in his machine, and then somehow I can ssh to his machine ?
<woli> goat|lappy, no! not yet
<kaii> phil: you just ask and hope somebody answers =)
<cjmaster> Alex: If you use jaunty jackalope then your guarenteed going to ruin your computer.
<floppyears> he's behind a router, and he can't open the port for me to ssh in
<jrib> Alex008: ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> CardiacKid: on BIOS
<strav> I'm helping someone and he wishes to load any ubuntu livecd from it's powerbook g4 ppc in order to run a linux based config prog for an external device. The cd was burned at 2x, checksumed, and he's trying to load via an external usb cdrom since his internal one is dead.
<woli> goat|lappy, haven't you expirienced sound bugs with games?
<floppyears> any ideas ?
<Alex008> Ruin my pc? O.o
<Alex008> lol
<goat|lappy> woli: no, not on my intel audio
<c_malc> how do you upgrade your system to 8.10 ?
<fde> Alex008: I've been using Debian Sid for 6+ years, and have stuck to the unstable branches of Ubuntu mostly since warty... and I still won't touch Jaunty yet... doubt you are experienced enough to do so if you can't figure out how to activate it.
<Alex008> But i am downloading to a Virtual Machine :)
<dublpaws> floppyears: http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<fde> !upgrade > c_malc
<ubottu> c_malc, please see my private message
<goat|lappy> woli: but your right that hardy is stabler!
<woli> I recommend it...
<goat|lappy> s/stabler/more stable
<floppyears> dublpaws: thanks
<Alex008> yes xD
<woli> goat|lappy, i got that, no worries haha
<goat|lappy> :-)
<CardiacKid> erUSULL that's what I thought. Aside from that I jest set the power saving options and I like and it should work, huh. Thanks.
<fde> Alex008: its just not even worth it yet... there is nothing in Jaunty that isn't in Intrepid at this point.
<phil> how do i increase the screen resolution when I'm running Hardy Heron in a virtual??
<erUSUL> CardiacKid: then send the "magic packet" to the computer
<Alex008> ok
<c_malc> fde:  HA !!  that easy  :-)  (actually I'm installing 8.10 on a couple of boxes over a longstanding Linux install (Sidux) and I  just wondered for future reference...
<Alex008> poor jaunty
<woli> Alex008, intrepid is not even bugless yet, imagine jaunty
<woli> damn, ubuntu devs don't stop for a breath, do they
<woli> ?
<Alex008> 8.10 or 8.04?
<Alex008> sow?
<xi1> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<goat|lappy> Alex008: i'd say start with 8.04, see how it runs
<c_malc> fde: 8.10 is so good,  I'm seriously impressed.. I've even gone away from K to Gnome
<Alex008> ok
<woli> 8.04, doubtless
<fde> woli: for most developers, stabilizing for release is boring, so branching for development releases is fun to them, they get to play again
<Alex008> but is it great like the screen shots and videos?
<Bowtrik> Gnome is so much better. XD
<woli> fde, hahaha
<Alex008> but is it great like the screen shots and videos?
<goat|lappy> !lts | Alex008
<ubottu> Alex008: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<matchez> hello guys
<woli> Alex008, what graphics card do you have?
<Alex008> and good to start developing?
<goat|lappy> ^^8.04 is LTS
<Alex008> GeForce 6200
<matchez> i need some help with a problem im having
<goat|lappy> Alex008: yes for both your questions
<matchez> anyone willing to help
<woli> Alex008, it can get better than what showed in the videos then hehe
<woli> no
<Alex008> ok >P
<goat|lappy> !ask | matchez
<ubottu> matchez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alex008> i developed a little windows application xD kkkkkk
<goat|lappy> Alex008: in what language?
<Alex008> just for deskmoders http://maxdeskmod.net63.net/
<sirderigo> sirderigo
<Alex008> it is simple
<Alex008> uses cmd to execute the files and etc
<woli> max deskmod is it?
<c_malc> fde:.. Haaaaa now I see
<Alex008> Sev7n Inspirat pack
<Alex008> EuMAX Sev7n Inspirat Pack 1.o xD
<mark1> Where can I find a virgin xinitrc file?
<matchez> ok thak you. I am unable to build-essential package. Im using 8.04 and whenever i try to apt-get it i get this error message   The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<matchez>   build-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.3.1) but it is not going to be installed
<matchez> E: Broken packages
<Alex008> but the server is runnig UNIX :)
<Alex008> lol
<chairman> where can i get Ubuntu 8.10 wallpaper?
<woli> Tu est francais?
<fde> chairman: art.ubuntu.com I believe
<Alex008> is it free?
<mark1> Free?
<mark1> Free?
<mark1> FREE?
<Alex008> maybe i can make a Ubunto Inspirat pack too :p
<FloodBot2> mark1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woli> UBUNTU IS FREE
<xiamx> qui ça?
<Alex008> I KNOW
<woli> hahaha
<Alex008> But free to distribute
<erUSUL> !ot
<woli> ah...
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alex008> in a pack
<woli> the wallpaper?
<Alex008> yes
<woli> i guess there is some kind of flexible license there
<mohbana> how can i test if my webcam is working?
<matchez> and when i try to install g++ i get this   The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<matchez>   g++: Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2) but 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 is to be installed
<matchez>        Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2) but 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 is to be installed
<matchez>        Depends: g++-4.3 (>= 4.3.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<matchez>        Depends: gcc-4.3 (>= 4.3.1-1) but it is not installable
<FloodBot2> matchez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matchez> E: Broken packages
<fde> Alex008: yes... it is required that artwork be freely distributed also... especially what is on art.u.o
<uzrlfr> is this a reasonable place to ask for help with a wireless issue?
<woli> just don't say yo made it Alex008
<Alex008> maide what?
<goat|lappy> matchez: have you apt-get install build-essential ?
<woli> the wallpaper
<woli> if you did not
<Alex008> no
<Alex008> i didnt
<erUSUL> matchez: System>Administration>Software Sources on the first tab make sure you have all repos enabled
<fde> matchez: check bugzilla... but you usually just have to wait a couple days or something for them to match up again with the deps...
<mark1> Bloody hell. An overzealous floodbot. Just what we (don't) need
<deo613> Anyone know y when I try to transfer a file across a network using NFS to another Ubuntu machine it stops after only a few seconds?
<Alex008> i maked EuMAX Sev7n Inspirat Pack 1.0 !
<mohbana> how can i test if my webcam is working?
<erUSUL> mohbana: with cheese
<erUSUL> !info cheese | mohbana
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<mark1> I'm surprised anyone can get a full sentence in
<LjL> mark1: quit it already
<Alex008> i maked EuMAX Sev7n Inspirat Pack 1.0 ! I am interresed to make an unbuto inspirat too
<Alex008> i maked EuMAX Sev7n Inspirat Pack 1.0 ! I am interresed to make an unbuto inspirat too
<Alex008> to Windows XP SP3
<goat|lappy> mark1: what are you talking about
<LjL> mark1: don't blame the floodbot for your own spamming of the channel
<mark1> Fuck off
<fde> Alex008: why do we care about this? Bother ##windows with it
<Alex008> i maked EuMAX Sev7n Inspirat Pack 1.0 ! I am interresed to make an unbuto inspirat too (to Windows XP sp3)
<woli> Alex008, is that webpage you linked yours?
<Alex008> maxdeskmod?
<Alex008> yes
<Alex008> why?
<woli> Very well themed...
<woli> you are a very good web developer
<deo613> Anyone know why when I try to transfer a file using NFS to another Ubuntu machine it quits before its done?
<Alex008> no
<fde> woli: please take the discussion to pm or something... at least #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alex008> I just download the theme from Wordpress theme page xP
<woli> ah sorry fde
<mohbana> erUSUL:
<mohbana> erUSUL: lsusb detects my camera yet cheese doesn't
<goat|lappy> !webcam | mohbana
<ubottu> mohbana: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Alex008> But the screen shots are from my pack :)
<TJ12> kde
<goat|lappy> mohbana: i had to build a new driver for my cam
<mohbana> goat|lappy: why?
<goat|lappy> mohbana: read up on those links
<Bowtrik> Can someone help me uninstall Tribler? :(
<Alex008> sure, it is a AUTORIZED collect of applications to make Xp looks like Windows Sev7n
<Alex008> sure, it is a AUTORIZED collect of applications to make Xp looks like Windows Sev7n
<erUSUL> Alex008: stop the offtopic please. go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<uzrlfr> hey, can anyone help me figure out why my wireless would usually not work, and after a few reboots, or /etc/init.d/networking restart, or after restarting my router, sometimes it works again?  when it doesn't work, it connects, but can't load any websites -- once it's working, it keeps working until I reboot
<TJ12> should i upgrade from 8.04 or stick with 8.04
<fde> LjL: any chance you can do something about this? I've requested twice that Alex008 drop that subject
<LjL> fde: let me look
<goat|lappy> fde: i think one of those was asking woli
<LjL> Alex008, why do you think we can help you with Windows issues in here?
<nrron> hi!
<goat|lappy> fde: not that it matters
<Alex008> oh sorry
<Alex008> xP
<Bowtrik> TJ12: That's a good question. :) I personally only have experience with 8.10, but I often wonder how different it is from 8.04.
<Alex008> what version is more great?
<aldaek> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> Alex008: what version of what, and what do you mean "great"?
<goat|lappy> !msgthebot | aldaek
<ubottu> aldaek: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<TJ12> LjL you know on notebooks it has the little scroll thing in the mouse pad with 6.06 it worked but i upgraded lastnigt and it dont work do you know how to fix it?
<Alex008> looks great B)
<Alex008> and good to starters
<Alex008> like me
<fde> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Alex008> to learn about developing
<LjL> Alex008, what version of WHAT?
<nrron> i'm new to ubuntu, and i'm trying to install apache/php/mysql.. I've downloaded and installed everything, but i cant get access to the www folder.. somehow it's been set to the user "root"
<mohbana> goat|lappy: Bus 004 Device 005: ID 05a9:2643 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<goat|lappy> Alex008: like i said, go with whats stable, 8.04 - Hardy Heron
 * Dvyjones is in deep s**t... 
<ikonia> nrron /var/www is the root folder
<phil> Hi - does anyone know how to increase the screen resolution within a virtual?
<ikonia> Dvyjones: indeed you are if you can't communicate without swearing
<TJ12> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<fde> nrron: sudo chgrp www-data /whatever/files/you/want/accessed (usually stuff in /var/www/ though on Debian-based machines)
<Alex008> How does the Wine run?
<fde> phil: same way you would on the native system...
<Dvyjones> My password doesn't work... When I try to SSH into my comp, incorrect password denies me access and lets me enter the paswsword again... The correct password closes the connection...
<Alex008> it is a windows simulator?
<logansan01> salut
<phil> its in virtualbox
<fde> Alex008: Wine Is Not an Emulator... no
<fosco_> Alex008: wine program.exe
<Alex008> wine not?
<matchez> still to no avail
<geremy> Dvyjones: do ssh -vv <cmd> and pastebin the output
<Alex008> but it emules windows
<fde> Alex008: Wine is an implementation of win32 api on top of *nix
<ikonia> Dvyjones: thats normally caused by either a.) 3 wrong password types b.) no valid authentication method c.) the wrong shell on your user
<matchez> dont know wat to do
<Alex008> sow it emules something :)
<phil> no one on the virtuals resolution thing then?
<LjL> Alex008, WINE is something that lets you run Windows programs inside Linux. whether you want to call that an emulator or not isn't really important.
<fde> Alex008: no... it reimplements something
<pen_> hi
<pen_> I'm using xterm
<pen_> how do I make it support cjk?
<LjL> let's not argue about the definition of emulation, really
<nrron> fde: i cant get access to var/www ..? but i'm logged in as an administrator
<ikonia> pen_: cjk ?
<fde> Alex008: there is no emulation or simulation going on...
<pen_> like chinese, japanese, korean
<ikonia> nrron: who are you logged in as ?
<pen_> ikonia: you don't know cjk?
<goat|lappy> matchez: why are you building g++, did you attempt to apt-get install build-essential?
<ikonia> pen_: no, or I wouldn't be asking
<nrron> ikonia: as myself
<fde> nrron: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<matchez> yes i did
<pen_> ikonia: alright, do you know?
<nrron> i'm the only user
<ikonia> pen_: no
<matchez> that is where the error begun
<nrron> i use ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> nrron: you need to use "sudo" infront of the chgrp command that fde suggested
<phil> is this support or chat?
<Dvyjones> geremy: http://paste.cluenet.org/1148
<pen_> anyone knows how to make xterm supports chinese?
<ikonia> pen_: support
<LjL> phil: support
<goat|lappy> matchez: oh, and then apt-get install g++ ?
<goat|lappy> matchez: thats wehre you get the error?
<LjL> pen_: if you can speak one of those languages, you might try asking in #ubuntu-cn, #ubuntu-ko or #ubuntu-jp
<nrron> sudo chgrp /var/www/ ?
<Alex008> You know about servers?
<matchez> yes
<matchez> i get and error for both
<ikonia> nrron: do you know how to use the pastebin ?
<Alex008> about .htacess ?
<fde> goat|lappy: yes he did... I think its just poor timing, and there is a g++ update in incoming atm
<pen_> LjL: lol, ubuntu-tw is more appropriate to my language but cn works fine too
<pen_> LjL: I can't type chinese yet
<Bowtrik> Does anyone have any experience with Tribler? Or how to uninstall it?
<fde> ikonia: ahh, I always forget that
<nrron> like the webpage pastebin?
<goat|lappy> fde: in hardy-proposed?
<Vantage13> Hi, I recently ugraded my system 76 daru2 to 8.10 and since the upgrade my cdrom drive is no longer detected (sata).  I'm using kernel 2.6.27-7-generic smp.  Any thoughts?
<ikonia> nrron: thats it, can you pastebin the output of the command "ls -la /var/www" please
<pen_> LjL: besides, I can't read their characters yet
<matchez> sudo apt-get install build-essential says that it has unmet dependencies with g++
<Alex008> how i can start learning Linux developing?
<pen_> LjL: that's why I am here for help
<Alex008> how i can start learning Linux developing?
<LjL> pen_: uhm, you should be able to...
<nrron> shure thing
<TJ12> you know on notebooks it has the little scroll thing in the mouse pad with 6.06 it worked but i upgraded lastnigt and it dont work do you know how to fix it?
<ikonia> Alex008: read docs on http://www.tldp.org
<LjL> pen_: my Ubuntu can read UTF-8, including chinese, out of the box
<matchez> so i try to install g++ and get the error i showed u earlier
<fde> goat|lappy: no... things go from incoming to hardy-proposed for testing... then to hardy-updates
<LjL> !cn | pen_ you can't read these?
<ubottu> pen_ you can't read these?: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pen_> LjL: no
<goat|lappy> matchez: i wasn't aware of a known bug, read fde's comment
<pen_> LjL: I'm using xterm
<LjL> pen_: what are you using for an IRC client?
<nrron> chgrp: missing operand after `var/www/'
<pen_> LjL: irssi
<LjL> pen_: tried with gnome-terminal instead of xterm?
<Alex008> mIRC
<matchez> i think it has something to do with a broken package
<ikonia> nrron: I asked you to put the output of "ls -la /var/www" in the pastebin
<pen_> LjL: why would I? can I just stick with xterm?
<nrron> oh
<LjL> Alex008, i wasn't asking you. stop trolling.
<TJ12> you know on notebooks it has the little scroll thing in the mouse pad with 6.06 it worked but i upgraded lastnigt and it dont work do you know how to fix it?
<goat|lappy> matchez: yes, that is what fde is saying...
<LjL> pen_: maybe, but meanwhile if you can get it running with gnome-terminal (or for that matter, xchat), you can ask in one of those channels...
<lanoxx-> hi, how do i activate swap usage in ubuntu, i installed the bootloaded by my self when i installed ubuntu and it seems i forgot to configure swap
<lanoxx-> how can i do that manually now
<ikonia> lanoxx-: put it in your fstab
<fde> goat|lappy: well, the Broken packages output from apt sort of gives that away... but I'm suggesting why that is happening...
<nrron> http://pastebin.ca/1264558
<pen_> LjL: well, it's just unicode, can't ubuntu channel answer this?
<rogue> sup
<pen_> LjL: so excuse me to rephrase my question, how do I make xterm supports UTF-8?
<goat|lappy> fde: sorry for putting words in your mouth :-P
<dli> how do I set default option for ntfs-3g? like locale=
<lanoxx-> ikonia, ok, how do i get the UUID for the respective partition?
<LjL> pen_: *i* can't, maybe someone else can. i was merely suggesting that chances of someone knowing in those channels are probably higher
<ikonia> nrron: so that file permission will allow apache to access the folder, but you need to change the owner to "you" if you want to be able to write to it
<ikonia> lanoxx-: blkid
<dli> I need default ntfs options for ivman auto mounting
<fde> pen_: its related to the font you're using.... the deja vu set is very complete
<lanoxx-> ikonia, k, thx
<kara__> how can I set my ubuntu box as a router?
<goat|lappy> matchez: you can also sudo apt-get update,  just to be safe
<dli> lanoxx-, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<pen_> fde: I installed chinese fonts and it displayed properly in other apps
<ikonia> kara__: setup routes, and write iptables rules to handle forwarding/routing
<Scunizi> !ics | kara__
<ubottu> kara__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<LjL> pen_: hey, look at the xterm package description
<LjL> pen_: "This package provides four commands: xterm, which is the traditional terminal emulator; uxterm, which is a wrapper around xterm that is intelligent about locale settings (especially those which use the UTF-8 character encoding),"
<fde> !iptables > kara__
<ubottu> kara__, please see my private message
<nrron> ikonia: how do i do that, as i said, i'm new to linux/ubuntu (used it for like 5 hours now)
<ikonia> nrron: thats fine, just checking
<goat|lappy> matchez: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/build-essential/+question/45560
<uzrlfr> hey, can anyone help me figure out why my wireless would usually not work, and after a few reboots, or /etc/init.d/networking restart, or after restarting my router, sometimes it works again?  when it doesn't work, it connects, but can't load any websites -- once it's working, it keeps working until I reboot
<TJ12> wow im confused
<ikonia> nrron: "sudo chown -R $your_user_name /var/www"
<sutabi> Anyone know where the compiz config file is? I set a setting in there that now crashes my ubuntu when going into gnome :(
<joshuah> hi
<pen_> LjL: LjL interesting
<issam> ss
<issam> salu
<lenswipe> ubuntu wont accept certain connections from certain machines, anyone got any ideas?
<issam> nchalla lebes
<ikonia> lenswipe: what type of connections, and what sort of error/problem
<LjL> !english | issam
<ubottu> issam: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pen_> I still can't read chinese in uxterm
<joshuah> i need help with ubuntu 5.04 how can i create a windows partion without wiping out the ubuntu i have?
<kara__> Do I have to change somewhere ip_forwarding setting if I want to use my ubuntu box as a router?
<lenswipe> ikonia: sec, im just getting my freind to test the FTP side of things, see if that works :P
<Alex008> if does Wine emule windows application, does it can run .NET based too?
<ikonia> Alex008: join the channel #winehq for wine discussion
<pen_> LjL: uxterm does not work
<LjL> pen_: if i paste the contents of !cn into xterm (or uxterm), i can see a couple of characters (but not most) - is that the same for you?
<fde> Alex008: should just use mono for .net stuff
<Alex008> ok, thanks :D
<nrron> ikonia: It says that i've missing a operator after /var/www
<ikonia> nrron: show me the command your using, exactly
<fde> Alex008: also, if your sole interest in using Linux is seeing if you can run Windows apps, you should probbaly just stick with Windows....
<lanoxx-> ikonia, ok, i changed it, will the system start using swap immediately after reboot?
<geremy> Dvyjones: does ssh hang or die immediately?
<nrron>  sudo chown -R $stian /var/www/
<ikonia> lanoxx-: yup, should do
<ikonia> nrron: get rid of the $
<lanoxx-> geremy, it hangs
<nrron> ok
<GeorgeAScott> hi, whats the best way to edit the main menu when using awn?  when i go to main menu thru the control center, my changes don't stay
<sambagirl> trying to decide which version to use on this page? i just installed intrepid desktop. http://www.zimbra.com/community/downloads.html
<lenswipe> ikonia: ubuntu is rejecting outside connections from the internet, it shouldnt be doing as far as i know
<ikonia> lenswipe: what sort of connections ?
<lanoxx-> ikonia, ok thank you
<geremy> lanoxx: ?
<sambagirl> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<fde> !pm | alex_112
<ubottu> alex_112: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<zibbie> Hi
<nrron> it works!!!!!!!
<lenswipe> ikonia: FTP and HTTP
<pen_> LjL: !cn?
<ikonia> alex_112: I told you before - don't private message people. Please stop now
<nrron> thank you so mutch!
<LjL> !cn | pen_
<ubottu> pen_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> lenswipe: can you telnet to the ports
<lenswipe> ikonia: i have portforwarded properly aswell, it just seems to be a problem with ubuntu
<pen_> LjL: oh, I only see some boxes
<Dvyjones> geremy: Die immediately...
<lenswipe> konia: uh, ill try
<geremy> Dvyjones: k, can you telnet in using that password?
<zibbie> Can someone help me, ive installed NNTPgrab. After its done downloading an item there a never items/files in the download folder. The debug window doesnt show any errors?!
<lenswipe> ikonia: putty ok to use, yeah?
<ikonia> lenswipe: yes, but make sure you use telnet - not ssh
<goat|lappy> Dvyjones: heh, from that line, it seems like you telling geremy to die :-P
<lenswipe> ikonia: gotcha...
<fde> alex_112: the channel might seem intimidating, but just leave it up to those in the channel to follow what you're saying, you just have to pay attn to instances where your nick is highlighted... this isn't MSN or something though, pm'ing isn't appreciated by most.
<Dvyjones> geremy: No...
<geremy> goat|lappy: sometimes its good just to be noticed ;)
<LjL> pen_: i think it's merely a problem with the font that xterm uses. but i'm reading that, unless it's compiled with freetype support, xterm can't use truetype (and possibly other) fonts...
<lenswipe> ikonia: well for one things i cant telnet into port 80 (HTTP)
<lenswipe> ikonia: ima try FTP
<ikonia> lenswipe: is apache running ?
<nixcc3> exit
<LjL> pen_: and since i don't see freetype as a dependency of the xterm package, it probably wasn't compiled like that
<goat|lappy> alex_112: don't PM me please
<lenswipe> ikonia: yeah apache is running cos i can access the site from whithin my LAN
<bluefox83> ok, i have a friend on the phone that has accidentally issued the command: sudo chown -R username /etc
<geremy> Dvyjones: as in "it fails" or as in "i haven't tried"?
<bluefox83> is there any way to recover from that?
<pen_> LjL: how do I know if xterm is compiled with support of ttf?
<lenswipe> ikonia: same for proftpd, and webmin
<mib_el4wq5> i need to type my password to get online when i start my machine and its built in ati driver updated gets stuck at 0
<mib_el4wq5> %
<ikonia> lenswipe: is apache running ?
<lenswipe> ikonia: yes....
<ikonia> lenswipe: can you show me ?
<lenswipe> ikonia: what do u mean?
<lenswipe> ikonia: how can i do that?
<fde> pen_: it will be... it has supported TTF since around 97 at least
<sigma> whats the default cron gui for ubuntu?
<ikonia> lenswipe: how do you know it's running
<Dvyjones> geremy: Sorry :P I mean as in "it fails"...
<lenswipe> ikonia: i can access my site from whthin my LAN, but not from the internet even though i have portforwarded
<geremy> bluefox83: that's bad. how not default is it?
<fde> pen_: throw the font into /usr/share/fonts and fire up any app that you can set fonts in to test
<lenswipe> ikonia: and the portforwards work if i point them at another webserver, so it shows the problem is with ubuntu
<ikonia> lenswipe: well, it sounds like either a.) your services are not listening on the right address or b.) portforwarding is not setup correctly
<fde> pen_: or just ~/.fonts if you don't want them accessible to all accounts on the system/don't have root privs
<LF|Irssi> sigma: i beleive it's Gnome-schedule
<LjL> pen_: i don't know, but i've tried to make it use a few fonts i have, and it refused to use any
<geremy> Dvyjones: that sounds more like a bad password than anything. dvyjones isnt uid 0 right?
<fde> LjL: you were doing as I suggested to him? (wrt fonts)
<pen_> fde: chinese display well in other apps
<lenswipe> ikonia: it cant be the first or the second because if it were the first, i wouldnt be able to access the webserver from anywhere, and if it were the second no computer would work with the portforwarding
<pen_> LjL: you have foreign fonts?
<LjL> fde: no, i just passed the "-font" option to xterm using fonts listed in "fc-list"
<fde> pen_: could be you're using an app with poor unicode support then, or that is poorly translated
<mib_el4wq5> i need to type my password to get online when i start my machine (have to click dlink then it asks i type it the they both go green) and its built in ati driver updater gets stuck at 0% and add/remove says 11 resources temp unavailable
<LjL> pen_: foreign fonts? no, my normal fonts (for example DejaVu) just have full Unicode support - or, reasonably full at least
<lenswipe> ikonia: can we take this to PM please, its hard to read with all the other text in the channel and this problem requires alot of explaination, thanks
<lenswipe> :0
<dutch___> hey all, could someone help me out with troubleshooting gdm? it doesnt seem to want to start anymore
<fde> LjL: yeah... try what I said, and the fonts should work fine
<pen_> fde: you mean xterm?
<ikonia> lenswipe: I don't see a need to take it to pm
<akorpija> Does anybody know why these avi files i'm playing, that played perfectly in my windows box, keep freezing up every minute or two for about 10 seconds in any video player i use on hardy?
<zachb> I'm having trouble with X. It randomly crashes, bringing me back to a login screen
<ikonia> lenswipe: what address is your apache server set to listen on
<pen_> LjL: did you specify that in your Xresources?
<Dvyjones> geremy: No, it
<LjL> fde: but if you say that xterm has TTF support, then why doesn't it depend on freetype?
<Dvyjones> 's UID 1000
<fde> pen_: shouldn't matter where they're used as xorg looks in those locations for the fonts... xterm is just a terminal emulator that uses xlib, so it should be fine too
<zachb> Googling it, it only seems to happen w/ ATI cards, but I have nvidia...
<lenswipe> ikonia: it does need alot of explaining, which is very hard to do in the large amount of chat in this channel without it becoming disjointed...
<LjL> pen_: no, i just started xterm as "xterm -font whatever" from my command line
<geremy> Dvyjones: give me an extra v's worth of output
<lenswipe> ikonia: so please can we take this to PM
<ikonia> lenswipe: it really doesn't, just answer the questions short and sharp
<mib_el4wq5> what only happens with ati cards?
<pen_> LjL: I don't think you can do that, you have to set it in Xresources
<Alex008> #Ubunto-offtopic
<lenswipe> ikonia: port 80
<ikonia> lenswipe: what address is apache bount to
<LjL> fde: this http://wiki.netbsd.se/How_to_use_TTF_fonts_in_xterm would seem to contradict you though
<ikonia> lenswipe: port 80 is not an address
<LjL> pen_: then what's the "-font" option there fore?
<Dvyjones> geremy: I just discovered starting synaptic and entering the pass it asks for to run "administrative tasks" work...
<pen_> LjL: don't know XD
<lenswipe> ikonia: oh, its not bound to any address, but it never has been and it has worked before, so why has it just stopped working???
<LjL> pen_: but seriously, how about just switching terminal...
<ikonia> lenswipe: it has to be bound to an address
<geremy> Dvyjones: you're on the machine you're trying to ssh into?
<ikonia> lenswipe: or multiple addresses
<LjL> !info mlterm | pen_, for instance
<ubottu> mlterm (source: mlterm): MultiLingual TERMinal. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.4-4 (intrepid), package size 183 kB, installed size 424 kB
<LF|Irssi> lenswipe: you might tell your irc client to not display joins/parts, that will help your eyes a bit. :)
<Dvyjones> geremy: Tried both that and another comp...
<pen_> LjL: mlterm?
<fde> pen_: many people have switched to urxvt for unicode support....
<kara__> how can I shutdown my computer in the fastest way?
<leefmc> Question: Is the format user@host/home/user/Desktop correct?
<ikonia> LF|Irssi: good call
<dutch___> has GDM been known to have trouble with nvidia cards in intrepid? mine refuses to start with restricted drivers...
<geremy> Dvyjones: on that machine, do ssh -vvv localhost
<pen_> fde: but I want some colors
<fde> !info urxvt
<ubottu> Package urxvt does not exist in intrepid
<ftehw> anybody know where the advaced desktop effects properties (the tool which controlle compiz's settings) went during 8.04 -> 8.10 transition?
<lenswipe> ikonia: but my friends one, which i installed is not bound to an address and works fine, and mine wasnt and worked fine, it just stopped working in the last day
<Dvyjones> kara__: Pull power cord?
<pen_> LjL: i'm in xmonad
<kara__> how can I shutdown my computer in the fastest way from ubuntu?
<ikonia> lenswipe: it has to be bound to an address or a set of addresses
<ikonia> lenswipe: other wise it doesn't know where to listen
<Alex008> #test
<lenswipe> ikonia: thats what im sayig...
<LjL> Alex008: /join #channelname
<lenswipe> ikonia: it hasnt been bound to an address for over a year and has worked perfectly, so why does it suddenly need this
<fde> !info rxvt-unicode
<ubottu> rxvt-unicode (source: rxvt-unicode): RXVT-like terminal emulator with Unicode support. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.05-4 (intrepid), package size 1234 kB, installed size 2924 kB
<ikonia> lenswipe: it HAS to be bound to an address
<ikonia> lenswipe: where do you think you setup the binding ?
<grndslm> anybody heard of a voip usb device like MagicJack that works with linux?
<lenswipe> ikonia: and there is a need for PM because i can tell from some of the things you are saying, i can tell you havent read what ive typed
<Alex008> oh thanks :)
<mohbana> what font is being used here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam? it looks damn terrible.
<Alex008> join #test
<LjL> Alex008: i'm running out of patience
<LjL>  /join #test
<lenswipe> ikonia: its hard to read things in this channel, and i can tell you havent read some of the things ive said, you have been asking me to repeat things
<pen_> fde: I want some colors too, it only supports 88 colors I recall
<Alex008> it works :)
<ikonia> lenswipe: I've read what you've typed,
<ikonia> lenswipe: where do you think the binding is setup ?
<omegaomni> can anybody help me with a problem i have with WINE?
<lenswipe> ikonia: in the apache configuration file
<aldaek> I cannot watch DVDs in gxine.
<ikonia> lenswipe: could you show me your bind line please
<aldaek> And I have libdvdcss.
<lenswipe> ikonia: just give me a sec
<mib_el4wq5> is vmware a little like using wine?
<ikonia> lenswipe: no problem
<ikonia> lenswipe: no rush
<lenswipe> ikonia: but like ive been saying repeatedly, it hasnt needed binding before for just over a year, so why does it need it now?
<jlc> mib_el4wq5: no
<dutch___> can anyone just help me to revert back to default video drivers? enabling restricted nvidia ones ruined my config
<ikonia> lenswipe: it HAS been bound, to an address or address set,
<dli> dutch___, nv ?
<pen_> fde: LjL is it possible? I just want to know at least if it's possible
<LjL> pen_: i'm afraid i don't know
<uzrlfr> hey, can anyone help me figure out why my wireless would usually not work, and after a few reboots, or /etc/init.d/networking restart, or after restarting my router, sometimes it works again?  when it doesn't work, it connects, but can't load any websites -- once it's working, it keeps working until I reboot
<dutch___> dli: i tried that earlier, but X still seemed to have trouble starting. does ubuntu change anything else with the driver manager?
<dli> dutch___, nvidia is nightmare for new users, and hatred for long time victims
<andresj> hey, what can I do if I need NFS support to install Ubuntu?
<andresj> as in, / should be an NFS-mounted drive.
<dli> dutch___, remove the nvidia binary driver in package:(
<narcoclepsy> where can i go to request a version upgrade for a package in the apt repository?
<dli> dutch___, make sure you install the nv driver
<omegaomni> so..thats a no?
<mib_el4wq5> will vmware help me so i can use itunes along with mojo so that I can stream my files over my network and share my media as well as use its drivers because i cant get linux to output to my tv
<dutch___> dli: yeah i figured that but i just wanted to confirm that the ubuntu driver manager didnt do any crazy magic other than that
<invalidrecord> anyone here know ldap, i am having difficulty working out how to specify the ssl certs with the switch to a directory bassed config
<dutch___> dli: theres an "nv" package?
<dli> dutch___, yes, the open source nvidia driver
<LjL> the package is not called "nv" though.
<dutch___> dli: i figured that was built into the kernel already
<dli> dutch___, there's another one in development called nouveau driver
<kara__> how can I shutdown my computer from CLI without root privileges?
<dli> dutch___, no, it's the xorg driver, not in kernel
<dutch___> dli: yeah ive been watching that
<lenswipe> ikonia: there is no bind line in my configuration file and never has been
<dutch___> dli: okay then ill investigate. thanks
<omegaomni> HEY! can anybody help me? <<<<<<<<
<omegaomni> with WINE?
<lenswipe> ikonia: why does apache suddenly need a bind address
<dli> kara__, ctl-alt-f1, ctl-alt-del
<dzup> hi all, how can i erase  my compiz conf files, i was playing with it, i mess something, when i focus on a window the content of that windows or menu becomes black and i cant read whats inside if, thanks.
<dli> kara__, it will reboot:)
<akorpija> Does anybody now how to uninstall codecs and reinstall new ones? my avi codecs aren't working properly
<LjL> omegaomni: what's the QUESTION?
<ikonia> lenswipe: what where looking for ?
<lenswipe> ikonia: the bind address
<invalidrecord> anyone know openldap?
<kara__> dli, but i want to shutdown
<ikonia> lenswipe: so if you don't know what your looking for, how do you know it's never been bound
<lenswipe> invalidrecord: i know it, never used it tho
<invalidrecord> bugger :-)
<lenswipe> ikonia: like i said, ive been looking for the bind address, you arent listening
<amigamia> is anyone using this? alarm-clock_0.9.11.2-1_all.deb
<ikonia> lenswipe: no - I am listening
<omegaomni> lol i have a distorted font problem...i cant figure out what it is....ive reinstalled and tryed everything i can. but it stays.
<cdeszaq> if I connect to a server via the gui, how can I access it via the terminal? Where does this get mounted to?
<ikonia> lenswipe: the parameter is not called "bind address"
<invalidrecord> they have a new config format and i dont know how to specify ssl certs
<lenswipe> ikonia: elaborate plz
<ikonia> lenswipe: the parameter that binds apache to a card or address is not called "bind address"
<lenswipe> ikonia: i wasnt searching in the file for bind address anyway
<lenswipe> ikonia: i searched for "bind"
<ikonia> lenswipe: it's not called "bind" either
<lenswipe> ikonia: then what is it called?
<mohbana> what font is being used here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam? it looks damn terrible.
<dzup> hi all, how can i erase  my compiz conf files, i was playing with it, i mess something, when i focus on a window the content of that windows or menu becomes black and i cant read whats inside it, thanks.
<ikonia> lenswipe: depends if your using virtual hosts or not, I would have thought you knew this as you where saying "it's never been bound" - if you KNOW it's never been bound you should know the parameters and variables used to bind it
<lenswipe> ikonia: and i do know its never had a proper bind address because ive never set one, neither has anyone else, the only one i think its ever had has been 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> lenswipe: so instead of telling me "I'm not listening" - start saying "I don't know"
<ikonia> lenswipe: where would you setup a bind address ?
<pen> dzup: actually you can just use compiz config and set it to default
<nyn> hi everyone, I'm having trouble establishing a vpn connection, I use vpnc and get the message that the process is now working in the background but I cannot view any webpages or anything
<lenswipe> ikonia: in the config file
<ikonia> lenswipe: how do you know it's never had a bind address if you don't know how to set one up
<ikonia> lenswipe: where in the config file ?
<dzup> pen: whats the command?
<lenswipe> ikonia: idk, im using webmin right now, im not sat at the local machine
<nafeesa> hello
<uzrlfr> hey, can anyone help me figure out why my wireless would usually not work, and after a few reboots, or /etc/init.d/networking restart, or after restarting my router, sometimes it works again?  when it doesn't work, it connects, but can't load any websites -- once it's working, it keeps working until I reboot
<ikonia> lenswipe: right - so instead of saying "I know it's not had a bind address" the response is "I don't know"
<DooMSonG> Hello:)
<pen> dzup: go to synaptics and install compizconfig something like that
<lenswipe> ikonia: like ive said, why does apache suddenly need a bind address, its never had a bind address, i know this because one has never been set.
<ikonia> lenswipe: and webmin is a terrible utility that has been known to cause security issues, and break configs
<ikonia> lenswipe: how do you KNOW it's never had one if you don't know how to set one
<pen> dzup: then go to menu preference | you should find the compiz settings
<dutch___> hey why cant i kill /usr/sbin/gdm? i want to take over the X display but it wont be killed
<ikonia> lenswipe: one maybe set by default
<pen> dzup: and you shall play with it for getting familiar with it
<lenswipe> ikonia: well i havent changed the default, so why has it suddenly broken?
<pen> dzup: then in preference you can reset the settings
<DooMSonG> ß,ÿ, Âóíäàáà:))
<ikonia> lenswipe: thats something that needs to be worked through, but it's impossible to work it through while you provide false information
<john-cena> çäðàôåèòå ïåäà ëè
<ikonia> !ru > john-cena
<mohbana> what font is being used here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam? it looks damn terrible.
<ubottu> john-cena, please see my private message
<DooMSonG> êàê ñòå êóÿè
<DooMSonG> :Ä
<DooMSonG> ëàïàéòå ïèøêè
<DooMSonG> õàõàõàõà:Ä
<ikonia> !ru > DooMSonG
<ubottu> DooMSonG, please see my private message
<john-cena> a mi qdete
<john-cena> uq
<DooMSonG> ß çíàì ðóñêè âå ìàíãàë ÷åðåí
<RITN> what does ubuntu rar?
<scientes> how can i make apt sop looking for 'EN_US' translations ??????
<DooMSonG> íå ìå ó÷è ãåéòàê
<DooMSonG> :P
<DooMSonG> ok
<lenswipe> ikonia: so where to go from here then?
<scientes> its really annoying to have these endless timeouts
<ikonia> !ru | DooMSonG
<ubottu> DooMSonG: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<john-cena> pedaliiiiiiiiiii
<DooMSonG> ikonia ok my friend
<DooMSonG> :D
<RITN> ??
<Khisanth> lenswipe: sudo netstat -tlnp  | grep apache < what is in the third column of the output?
<john-cena> baby
<john-cena> sex
<dzup> pen: i cant use xorg am in terminal, i cant make up whats in gnome, i did try dpkg-reconfigure compiz but nothing come up, then i rm ~/.config/compiz , nothing, i try to dpkg-reconfigure -server-xorg and same :S
<DooMSonG> oo ye
<RITN> im using 7zip
<ikonia> lenswipe: well, I'm not going to waste more time trying to drag information out of you, I suggest the next guy who trys to walk this through with you, provide valid information, if you don't know, say "I don't know" not "I know"
<DooMSonG> ikonia asl pls
<john-cena> Styrbjorn FucK yOU biTcHH...FucK fuCkk
<ikonia> DooMSonG: not in here, this ichannel is for support
<john-cena> FuCk yOu yOU biTcHH...FucK fuCkk
<john-cena> FuCk yOu yOU biTcHH...FucK fuCkk
<john-cena> FuCk yOu yOU biTcHH...FucK fuCkk
<john-cena> FuCk yOu yOU biTcHH...FucK fuCkk
<DooMSonG> ikonia ok
<john-cena> :D
<lenswipe> ikonia: i would reccomend you actully listen to what people tell you too, rather than ask them to repeat things agin and again and then say that you are listening when i can see that you aren
<lenswipe> arent*
<ikonia> lenswipe: I listened %100
<lenswipe> ikonia: if u were listening 100% why did u ask me to repeat things again and again/
<scientes> whats the program that tel u what keys are being pressed?
<dzup> pen its there a text config to compiz somewhere?
<ikonia> lenswipe: I was asking you to tell me, as you where telling me the wrong asnwer
<dli> scientes, xev
<mib_el4wq5> i need to type my password to get online when i start my machine (have to click dlink, then it asks, i type the pw then they both go green) and its built in ati driver updater gets stuck at 0% and add/remove says 11 resources temp unavailable
<MHz128> hello world!
<lenswipe> ikonia: i wasnt aware i was sitting a test.
<ikonia> lenswipe: you kept saying "It doesn't have a bind address" which is impossible, and you didn't know how to check, so you saying "it doesn't have a bind address" is not a valid answer "I don't know how to tell" is the correct answer
<AJF355> lol
<ikonia> lenswipe: you where not sitting a test, but you where telling me non-valid responses
<lenswipe> ikonia: if you knew what the correct answer was then why ask in that case?
<MHz128> How can I specify a certain application for different file types? Ie. mp3 open with Audacious, mkv open with VLC
<ikonia> lenswipe: because you kept telling me you knew it didn't have one and implied you knew how to set one
<leefmc> Question: You can upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 via a system update correct, is it possible to update via the command line? (ie, update a server)
<mib_el4wq5> hey stop being mad and help me instead
<mib_el4wq5> i need to type my password to get online when i start my machine (have to click dlink, then it asks, i type the pw then they both go green) and its built in ati driver updater gets stuck at 0% and add/remove says 11 resources temp unavailable
<LjL> !default | MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<MHz128> LjL, oh ok, thanks!
<dutch___> how does one kill /usr/sbin/gdm? does anyone know?
<lenswipe> ikonia: i find it very hard to converse with someone who contradicts themselves
<mib_el4wq5> you guys say alot of code seems like you guys could help me if all i use are words right or is there no simple answer
<LjL> dutch___: if you kill that, you'll lose your X session
<dutch___> LjL: yeah i understand, the problem is i dont have one to begin with
<amigamia> can anyone recommend a solid email server for ubuntu? horde? what? axigen? what?
<invalidrecord> postfix
<dutch___> LjL: gdm isnt starting, but its running, so i need to kill it
<LjL> dutch___: try "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" first
<LjL> dutch___: if that fails, "sudo killall gdm", if that fails, "sudo killall -9 gdm"
<NicEXE> How can I "fill" my xorg.conf correctly in order for my video card to work like it should?
<ikonia-arsehole> sudo apt-get fucked ikonia
<jbu311> hi all,   I'm using 8.10, when I hibernate or standby it turns my screen black with a cursor blinking, but my computer stays on and I can't get it to come back out of standby/hibernate, anyone having the same problem?
<[TiZ]> Here, this should hopefully be an easy one. I can't preview .ttf files. It says that there's no application installed for the file type. So what happened to gnome-font-viewer? How do I get it back?
<LjL> whops
<dutch___> LjL: thanks, ill try that. damn restricted nvidia driver completely ruined GDM
<maxb_> leefmc: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<mib_el4wq5> is there another channel where i might get an answer to my question?
<[TiZ]> Here, this should hopefully be an easy one. I can't preview .ttf files. It says that there's no application installed for the file type. So what happened to gnome-font-viewer? How do I get it back?
<Kudi>  HAL will not start so I ran: hald --verbose=yes --daemon=no: Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d20f7139a
<maxbaldwin> why is it that the intrepid skype doesn't let you unblock contacts?
<puppyer> hello
<bmk789> im in desparate need for an alternative to denemo, does anyone use something similar?
<Webu> Does Emerald require Compiz, doesn't it?
<lenswipe> ikonia: you may wish to read this http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/bind.html  it tells you to set the bind address under "BindAddress" :)
<mohbana> what font is being used here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam? it looks damn terrible.
<LjL> !info nted > bmk789
<ubottu> nted (source: nted): Musical score editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24.1-2 (intrepid), package size 412 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<LjL> !info canorus > bmk789
<ubottu> Package canorus does not exist in intrepid
<bmk789> thank you
<[TiZ]> *Sigh.* Once more... I can't preview .ttf files. It says that there's no application installed for the file type. So what happened to gnome-font-viewer? How do I get it back?
<LjL> bmk789: also, for KDE, noteedit, muse and rosegarden (the latter is a pretty complex program though)
<LjL> bmk789: oh, also, mscore
<leefmc> maxb_: Ty
<puppyer> perplex
<ikonia> @mark lenswipe
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LF|Irssi> whats a cli command to monitor ports that are open?
<bmk789> LjL, thanks!
<starenka> nmap
<dli> LF|Irssi, nmap localhost
<remote> LF|Irssi: netstat
<LF|Irssi> thanks :)
<remote> netstat -ntl
<cmdbbq> i have an asx stream that plays in VLC, but nothing else, it is the BBC world service, is there a DRM reason for this? any other ideas?
<maxbaldwin> There's a lot of bans on this channel...
<perplexman> hi
<unimatrix> why does ubuntu recognize my multimedia Stop button as the lower_volume button?
<perplexman> hi
<darkSide_> welcome :purplex
<wit_273> I have an Open Office Presentation that I would like to record as a video, with audio of me doing the presentation.  Does anyone know of a good program to use to do that with?
<cmdbbq> unimatrix: no idea, but you can change it in sytem>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<perplexman> Thanks: anyone knows? ubuntu 8.04 User:.... password:...
<crash_> ciao a tutti
<LjL> !it | crash_
<ubottu> crash_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<crash_> qualcuno mi puoi aiutare con tuxguitar?
<mib_el4wq5> when i turn my computer on i need to click on dlink then type my password in order to go online.  ati driver downloader stops at 0% and add/remove program manager says 11 resources temp unavalible
<perplexman> I enter the same password an user that in install. But hothing happens. It say they are incorrect
<unimatrix> cmdbbq: this is the interesting part, under "keyboard shortcuts" it detects it as lower_volume, but just pressing it doesn't lower the volume
<leefmc> maxb_: You awake? Quick Q
<toor_> sal
<mohbana> what font is being used here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam? it looks damn terrible.
 * Mustinet herkese iyi geceler / nn cya!
<PeskyJ> since the last firefox update, youtube videos sometimes don't appear... the flash area goes white requiring a page reload, does anyone else have the same problem?
<mib_el4wq5> anyone?
<cmdbbq> unimatrix: try reseting that hotkey by clicking on the option and pressing the button you wish to designate as volume down
<leefmc> Question: When updating from 8.04 to 8.10 via ssh, is it ok to close the console?
<starenka> mohbana:
<starenka> font-family:"Helvetica Neue","Lucida Grande",Helvetica,Arial,Verdana,sans-serif;
<starenka> font-size:90%;
<BusterHymen> how can i edit the "places" menu?
<DukeDrake2> hi
<LjL> leefmc: err, the console you're upgrading from? no
<mib_el4wq5> when i turn my computer on i need to click on dlink then type my password in order to go online.  ati driver downloader stops at 0% and add/remove program manager says 11 resources temp unavalible
<leefmc> LjL: Bummer, k
<cmdbbq> unimatrix: you could also see if your keyboard is properly detected by going to system>preferences>keyboard and looking under the layout tab
<DukeDrake2> Where can I configure the maximal number of simultaneous sessions?
<node357> BusterHymen, you can add things to the places menu by making bookmarks in nautilus
<dyf> hello.. is ubuntu 8.10 cd live?
<node357> BusterHymen, nautilus being the file manager
<BusterHymen> node357:  i was actually hoping to remove some items
<LjL> leefmc: you can always use "screen"
<dyf> i wanna use it to move data from my hard drive
<DukeDrake2> Somehow I can't more than six sessions ...??
<mib_el4wq5> when i turn my computer on i need to click on dlink then type my password in order to go online.  ati driver downloader stops at 0% and add/remove program manager says 11 resources temp unavalible
<node357> BusterHymen, oh sorry, no idea
<LjL> dyf: yes
<leefmc> LjL: Eh?
<DukeDrake2> +start
<LjL> !screen | leefmc
<ubottu> leefmc: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<BusterHymen> node357:  no worries =)
<timob> any virtuabox users? VBoxManager internalcommands createrawvmdk command no work on hardy?
<dyf> LjL: cool.. thanks
<remote> !gdbm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdbm
<remote> hah!
<cmdbbq> i have an asx stream that plays in VLC, but nothing else, it is the BBC world service, is there a DRM reason for this? any other ideas?
<mib_el4wq5> anybody know anything about my problem
<remote> i'm smarter than the bot
<mib_el4wq5> my ati drivers wont download
<mib_el4wq5> stuck 0%
<unimatrix> cmdbbq: that solved it! you are my hero :D
<DukeDrake2> sessions being desktop sessions... ???
<mib_el4wq5> ati drivers
<ratpoison> hello! ubuntu 8.10 amd64 user. my pulseaudio server keeps crashing after some seconds of video reproduction. asoundconf list output here http://pastebin.com/m6d15516d
<mib_el4wq5> it says its restricted and it just doesnt download anything
<pen> ratpoison: are you using ratpoison?
<ratpoison> pen: no, plus stay on topic pls
<pen> ratpoison: just curious
<usser> mib_el4wq5, to fix that connection issue right click on the network manager icon in the top-right corner=>edit connections=>wireless=>pick Access point name double click and put a checkmark to connect automatically
<csilk> re-installed openoffce, can't get the human theme (ubuntu default) to work, any ideas?
<csilk> the human theme for OOo I mean
<mib_el4wq5> thanks usser
<HRshovinstuff> anyone heard or know of a solution for using multiple audio cards in ubuntu.  I.E.  having one for wine and one for everything else?
<Slade605> Hey all, I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 x64, I'd like to get my microphone working, but I am unsure of where to test, any direction?
<medfly> i was using 8.04 amd64. it worked ok. now its dropping me to initramfs/busybox something on boot. i tried some solutions but no use.
<RITN> HRshovinstuff: wouldnt you just assign the audio in the applications?
<Scunizi> trackerd says it's sleeping but it's eating 50% of my cpu.. what's up with that?
<RITN> its sleep eating.
<Scunizi> or sleep walking around my system
<RITN> truth
<phlorin> \j ubuntu-ro
<ianm_> ﻿anyone know of software for head tracking using a laptop camera?
<LF|Irssi> Scunizi: you can tell trackerd to not function while cpu or harddrive is too busy with other stuff, you'll see options in System> administration > Indexing i belive it is
<go_beep_yourself> i got a blue screen of death with wine
<Flare183> go_beep_yourself: that is hilarious
<timob> Slade605: what kind of microphone?
<NicEXE> how can I set up my xorg.conf?
<Scunizi> LF|Irssi: haven't looked there yet but I did get to the properties from the icon by the clock.. it was set to "pause" when the system is busy..making changes there doesn't seem to do much
<gregbrady> What is the process gtk-gnash.  When I open system monitor, it shows up about 10 times and the status is all Zombie
<donnie__> exit
<donnie__> oops lol
<Slade605> timob: it's a 3.5mm eDemension headset
<csilk> Just re-installed openoffice.org. It doesn't see any themes other than the awful grey one it ships with, anyone know how to get the ubuntu human (default) one back?
<cmdbbq> gregbrady: gnash is an opensource implementation of flash
<LF|Irssi> well Scunizi theres always 'sudo killall -9 trackerd'
<timob> Slade605: what application do you want to use with it?
<Scunizi> LF|Irssi: :-)
<Slade605> timob: Performous mostly
<gregbrady> cmdbbq: got you, thanks.
<timob> !performous
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performous
<Slade605> http://performous.org/index.html
<LjL> csilk: perhaps sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-style-human
<csilk> LjL, I have taht installed already
<csilk> thats the weird thing
<Slade605> timob:  it's the karaoke version of Guitar hero
<Pest> hello everyone
<Pest> can anyone tell me how to install .zip archive in Ubuntu 8.10 ? :(
<timob> Slade605: right, you could try using the sound preference there is a test button for capture device
<Saint1993> I know this is an illgal question, But how can i download songs for Linux off the internet, any specific programs?
<LjL> !zip | pest
<ubottu> pest: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<LjL> !illegal | Saint1993
<ubottu> Saint1993: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ay^> Saint1993: rtorrent for torrents (or transmission for GUI)
<chaosfactor> Need to know how to get my second display running in version 8.10
<chaosfactor> I am using an 8800 series card
<Slade605> timob: I have tried that, with no success, I know when I used to use windows I needed a mic boost to hear myself, anything like that for linux?
<Saint1993> Yeh but then i would need to download each .torrent file and then accualy download it with the torrent
<Scunizi> chaosfactor: install "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<ay^> Saint1993: er.. yeah? How else would you download stuff, if not usng the internet?
<funkyHat> Aww, I liked the concept of an 'illegal question' ;)
<unimatrix> !xmodmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap
<csilk> Just re-installed openoffice.org. It doesn't see any themes other than the awful grey one it ships with, anyone know how to get the ubuntu human (default) one back?
 * LjL didn't
<LjL> if you know it's illegal, you don't ask about it
<cmdbbq> !thought crime
<Saint1993> Is there a command to get this rtorrent?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thought crime
<cmdbbq> shucks
<LjL> !botabuse | cmdbbq
<ubottu> cmdbbq: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ay^> Saint1993:  sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<timob> Slade605: you can adjust sliders in the volume control , try playing with these and using the sound recorder program
<ethana2> I'm trying to move files to an SD card that's almost empty and it won't let me because it says it's out of space
<Slade605> timob: how do I get there, i have used the ones on my keyboard, and nothing else
<timob> ethana2: check the trash
<Scunizi> ethana2: delete your trash
 * ethana2 views hidden
<timob> Slade605: i mean right clicking on the speaker in the panel and clicking "open volume control"
<medfly> is there a magical way to make my /sbin/init work from busybox? i don't even know hwo to mount my filesystem:)
<dick-richardson> any suggestions on why a new panel that I create moves to the opposite side of the screen and won't allow me to move it back?
<mimor> my media keys on my logitec keyboard stopped working :(
<medfly> dick-richardson: right click, make it capable of moving :)
<mimor> I can't recall when they did stop... bu i know they worked after the clean install
<cmdbbq> dick-richardson: right click on your panel and see if it is permittedd to move
<[a1]_> hi, i gto a problem with gnomw compiz, how can i return default values to compiz??
<ethana2> I emptied all trash, viewed hidden files and deleted the .trash directory, same error
<dick-richardson> medfly, I did, it allows me to change it, but then immediately changes it back
<Scunizi> mimor: you're lucky they worked at all.  I struggled with the "wave" until I gave up and took it back
<dick-richardson> even when using gconf-editor
<medfly> weird.
<ethana2> I tried to reformat the SD card but gparted wouldn't let me select it as the device
<Scunizi> ethana2: that's cause it was still mounted
<[a1]_> hi, i got a problem with gnome compiz, how can i return default values to compiz??
<ethana2> Scunizi: k.
<amigamia> can i run majicjack in xppro via virtual box?
 * ethana2 unmounts
<cmdbbq> i have an asx stream that plays in VLC, but nothing else, it is the BBC world service, is there a DRM reason for this? any other ideas?
<TimR> how many of u guys use gigabyte network adapters
<mimor> Scunizi, I know this is hard for most keyboards. I was surprised to see that even the calculator-button worked :-)
<mimor> Scunizi, and it still does btw
<dick-richardson> [a1]_, right click on  your desktop, choose 'change desktop background', go to visual effects, and choose 'normal'
<Slade605> timob: No luck, any other suggestions?
<Scunizi> mimor: yea.. I now have a MS Comfort Curve that seems to work.. calc button included
<medfly> ubuntu boots me into busybox because it cant find /sbin/init on my system. how do i get it to work?
<ethana2> unmounted, refreshed devices, still doesn't see it
<amigamia> i was wondeirng why i can run enemy territory in windows but i cant in linux? doesnt make sense? the hardware is the same.
<TimR> how many of u guys use gigabyte network adapters
<dick-richardson> TimR, gigabit...yeah
<ethana2> amigamia: It's quite complicated, but the word you're looking for is 'yet'.
<TimR> hey dick-richardson how did you get to work in ubuntu
<ethana2> amigamia: in fact I think ET might have a native linux port
<chairman> how cAN I GET THE OBJECTDOCK?
<ethana2> ....in fact i think it does...
<csilk> Just re-installed openoffice.org. It doesn't see any themes other than the awful grey one it ships with, anyone know how to get the ubuntu human (default) one back?
<ethana2> I used the windows version though because it was easier to use on linux than their linux version
<dick-richardson> TimR, it just did...on both machines that have it
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know where to edit/change the object dock for gOS based off Hardy?
<dick-richardson> TimR, you have a connection, but it's slow or no connection at all?
<TimR> do you see a faster connection there dick-richardson?
<ethana2> So..  how do I reformat this SD card?
<[a1]_> dick-richardson: problem i can read any of that, windows come black, am not longer available to use X11 , can read any of text i only can (hopping) go to text terminal and erase compiz conf file or something
<dick-richardson> TimR, yep, 240 mbps
<dick-richardson> [a1]_,  find ~/ -iname "*compiz*"
<TimR> how is there anyway that i can get 1000mpbs?
<timob> Slade605: do a google search for ubuntu microphone site:help.ubuntu.com ... good luck
<[a1]_> dick-richardson: but funny thing i install kde and kde logs alright, only gnome give problems
<ethana2> Bleh, this channel still has over 7 times as many people as it should to be worth visiting..
 * ethana2 goes to figure it out himself
<dick-richardson> find the files that command shows you and move them to a temp folder and see if that works
<timob> Ethana2: google is your friend
<Slade605> timob:  thanks a bunch
<mimor> Scunizi, how did you finaly set up the sound-keys?
<Stalker72> How do I install a program which is a .tar.gz file?
<[a1]_> dick-richardson: alright
<Greencoat1983> can someone help me with creating a usb boot?
<LF|Irssi> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<csilk> LjL, found the problem, although the theme was installed, gnome-integration wasn't therefore the theme wouldn't apply. I'm going to submit a bug report as the gnome integration should be installed as a dependency to the theme.
<Greencoat1983> I've tried liveusb and Unetbootin
<TimR> join #ubuntu-server
<Greencoat1983> but wheneve I try to boot it up it doesn't register the usb and just goes on booting from the harddrive
<Greencoat1983> my usb is enabled in BIOS
<Scunizi> mimor: on mine the volumn and mute "just work" as well as the calc.. "back & forward" don't.. Web/home not.. search yes.. Mail=evolution
<Mecha25> anybody out there using ATI open source drivers?  I have a couple questions
<b0b7> I just installed 8.10 and on the initial boot after install I am able to log in and then it gives me a tan screen which is follows by a black screen....I still have a mouse pointer I can move around though......any ideas ?
<Greencoat1983> anyone know where the problem is?
<Vooloo> is it possible to install a proxy server, having a client connect to that one and have hundreds of external proxies that this proxy connects to. Like proxy by proxy. "client -> proxy server -> other proxy servers"
<Mecha25> b0b7: how old is the computer you're using?
<remote> Vooloo: possible
<Mecha25> Vooloo: why would you want that?
<TimR> join /#ubuntu-server
<remote> Mecha25: to hide his tracks
<b0b7> hum..........its a dell dimension 2400 pent 4 2.2 gig, 2 gig ram......40 gig hd
<Greencoat1983> or at least point me inthe right directionfor chat rooms
<Mecha25> Vooloo: use Tor
<TimR> can show me how to join the other chat room because i forgot how to do that
<remote> don't use tor
<remote> if you abuse the good stuff you will be punished
<Mecha25> b0b7: plenty fast, hm.  not sure
<csilk> Mecha25, ATI have opensource dirvers?
<remote> open proxies are fine
<Mecha25> TimR: it's /join #channel
<Vooloo> remote: is this supported on major proxy server software?
<remote> Vooloo: proxychains
<Greencoat1983> usb boot device trouble,, anybody?
<csilk> Mecha25, I thought ATI only had the fglrx dirvers which aren't opensource?
<Mecha25> yep, they come by default with intrepid, they're amazing except for 2 things, which I want to ask someone who's been using them for longer than I have about
<mimor> LOL, in top, Aria it using 177% of the CPU
<Vooloo> remote: cool thanks
<thinkpadx61> when I detach a screen session in urxvt the terminal isn't cleared ... however when detaching a screen session in xterm and aterm it is
<b0b7> the install was slick.....but now I am stuck with a black screen and a lil mouse pointer.....perhaps x didn't load right?
<thinkpadx61> why is this?
<csilk> Mecha25, I'm using the ones you speak of I just didn't realise they were opensource
<Mecha25> csilk: yeah, ok, do you have dual monitors?
<csilk> Mecha25, Yes
<remote> Vooloo: don't forget to hook me up when you get that top secret data
<Vooloo> remote: :]
<remote> i'm serious i want my share of the dough
<Greencoat1983> ok since noone wants to acknowledge that one, perhaps some one can tell me if I can put two bootable iso's on one dvd
<Mecha25> csilk: sweet! ok, mine are arranged vertically, and they work great, but for some reason dual monitor 3d effects are tremendously slower than single monitor, even though single monitor is faster than the non-OSS drivers, dual monitors is far slower.  do you get this as well?
<angel> moo
<remote> don't moo publicly in #ubuntu
<remote> if everybody was to moo back the internet would go down
<csilk> Mecha25, I use horixontal. I haven't noticed it being any slower than single screen using ATI radeon 2400 High Definition with the FGLRX driver
<angel> lol
<dru_gor> hello, does anybody know where the content of $PATH is located?
<nrron> I'm back with another problem :) Actually, two.. First: How is it, that ubuntu uses about 3hours to recharge my laptop battery, while in windows, it takes under an hour.. and.. why is the battery life time 1.22 in ubuntu, and 3.09 in windows
<csilk> dru_gor, $PATH is a variable
<medfly> i lack a /sbin/init so ubuntu puts me on busybox whenever i boot. can anyone show me what it should contain?
<remote> dru_gor: it's in memory
<Mecha25> that's why, I'm on a not to spectacular laptop graphics chip, Radeon Xpress 1150
<Greencoat1983> can I burn two bootable iso to one dvd?
<csilk> Mecha25, I've never seen an ati laptop that can handle xgl to be honest
<usser> nrron, something is hogging up all the juice in ubuntu, i suggest you install and run powertop. It should give you some clues as to what exactly it is
<dru_gor> well i exported a path to $PATH, how do i remove it now? thanks for the previous reply
<Greencoat1983> ﻿can I burn two bootable iso to one dvd?
<nrron> usser, i did..
<nrron> it said something about my keyboard,mouse
<Mecha25> csilk: mine runs spectacularly on single monitors, the only reason I arrange them vertically is because they're different resolutions
<StevenX> Anyone know where I can get live chat help for mac os x?
<Mecha25> StevenX: not here
<Greencoat1983> ﻿can I burn two bootable iso to one dvd?
<usser> nrron, did u do the commands that it suggests at the bottom
<csilk> Mecha25, different resolutions is something the driver doesn't handle well
<Mecha25> Greencoat1983: not as far as I know
<nrron> usser, I'm on it :)
<StevenX> Mecha25, thanks.
<Greencoat1983> ok do you know how I can boot a liveusb?
<nrron> But when i move the mouse over the battery, the "recharge" time is still over 3 hours
<Mecha25> csilk: yeah, I noticed.  one other thing is about Alpha Blur, can you get that working on the open-source drivers?
<Greencoat1983> the usb is first in boot order but gets skipped
<usser> nrron, also disable compiz, on intel cards its a powerhog. There's a bug in the driver.
<nrron> i dont have compiz i think
<nrron> no fancy effects here
<csilk> Mecha25, on the fglrx drivers I can get everything working
<usser> nrron, nvm then
<Mecha25> nrron: ubuntu utilizes your system differently than windows, tends to use more power but with better results in my experience
<boggystudios> When I try to ping www.google.com I get this message "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" over and over again.  I have an IP address and a default route and I can ping my own ip address.  What could be the problem?
<Mecha25> csilk: yeah, I could too, but it took me 3 solid weeks of tweaking to get dual monitors working
<nrron> the life time dont bother me that much.. it's the recharge time
<Mecha25> boggystudios: are you on a college campus?
<ardchoille> I type "mail" in terminal and it tells me there is no mail but /var/spool/mail/mail has content in it. How do I see that mail?
<csilk> Mecha25, I'd guess that's a different resolution issue. Mine worked straight out of the box no config needed
<Mecha25> csilk: yeah, it's definitely from the different resolution problem.  oh well, thanks for the help though
<morricone> i deleted the administrator from my users and groups and now i cant do administrative tasks or management of my system
<BusterHymen> which widget engine is most recommended for ubuntu?
<Mecha25> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<csilk> morricone, out of curiosity, why did you do that?
<Mecha25> hm... anyone know the ubottu shortcut to the page that morricone needs?
<morricone> because i m a stupid bastard
<boggystudios> Mecha25: nah I'm at my house and all of my other comuters are fine,  It almost seems like a firewall but I don't remember installing one
<bastid_raZor> morricone; boot the liveCD then manually edit your /etc/groups file. add yourself back.
<Mecha25> morricone: at least you didn't rm your root directory.  there's a way to get that back
<nrron> anyone know how to boost the charge time?
<bryce> =
<Mecha25> nrron: not without a chance that your battery will explode
<Mecha25> also, predicted charge times aren't always reliable
<Stalker72> When I have extracted Songbird's .tar.gz, how do I install it?
<nrron> mecha25, i just think its strange, that it takes 3 times the amount of time in ubuntu
<morricone> i bought this machine with ubuntu on it ...but i can get that live cd
<morricone> i imagine
<Mecha25> nrron: predicted or actual?
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; either copy the songbird binary to /usr/local/bin or be in the directory it is in and ./songbird
<Decco> if ya have the source code of a program (windows) can it be compiled directly into linux and make a deb of it ?
<b0b7> has anyone had the issue of installing 8.10 and then on first boot, you enter your username and pw only to get a black screen?
<Greencoat1983> thanks for all the "help"
<sx66|eee|ppc> yoyo
<csilk> Decco, maybe
<csilk> Decco,  depends if it has windows specific code or not
<Mecha25> b0b7: no, did it work with the liveCD?
<usser> Decco, yes
<usser> Decco, oh i mean no
<usser> Decco, not windows program
<csilk> usser, not strictly true
<wisnu> bisa coneck
<usser> csilk, depends on what your definition of windows program i guess :)
<Mecha25> Decco: you can do it with the Wine libraries, I forget what the actual method uses, but it's possible I think
<csilk> Decco, like I said, you may be able to depending on certain things
<unimatrix> ok i got a problem with multimedia keys: forward&backwards work in amarok2 but not exaile, but stop&play/pause work in exaile but not in amarok2
<csilk> Mecha25, usser he has the sourcecode, for all you know it could be standard java therefore he CAN
<csilk> or it might be C++ with no WIN specifics
<csilk> in which case he can
<Mecha25> Decco: what language is it in?
<tsrk> Hey, I just ran the live CD on a machine and accidentally pressed the sleep button, then I turned it back on and the screen wouldn't come on, and now the computer won't boot at all (screen doesn't show anything and the cd light just flashes slowly)
<chakoshi> Hi, can any one tell me if there is a pdf version of the official ubuntu documention (for latest version 8.10) , plz??
<csilk> chakoshi,  what documentation?
<csilk> specifically
<Decco> dunno what it's written in.. sec.. i'll check
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: How?
<chakoshi> the official documention project, available as html at ubuntu website
<b0b7> Mecha25: hm....I don't remember if I tried it or not....
<chakoshi> I want to print it as a reference
<morricone> thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Decco> Mecha25, Requires Borland Delphi 7 Professional or Entreprise with Update 1
<morricone> it looks like my problem is common
<Dvyjones> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Mecha25> Decco: good luck!  I have no idea how to get that running on linux
<morricone> the temporary in-cracked mind
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; where did you extract the tar to? cd to that directory. do 'sudo cp songbird /usr/local/bin/' without the quotes
<nb0586> I want to edit /etc/network/interfaces using the normal browser. Can i change my permissions from this environment so i can edit this file as root?
<morricone> or maybe not so temporary
<Saint1993> i do sudo apt-get install rtorrent and get this message "saint@saint-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<Saint1993> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<Mecha25> Decco: it's something to do with databases isn't it?
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: I extracted it to the desktop..
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; once done with that you can run songbird from terminal or you can add an icon under applications
<PolenTa_> mandriva the best distro linux
<thiru> hi
<BoredBoring> lol
<BoredBoring> hi
<thiru> wat ur name
<Decco> Mecha25, dont require db's .. it's a single standalone program..
<Mecha25> Decco: what does it do?  there's probably a linux equivalent
<thiru> hi
<thiru> any body there
<fenerli7> 24 hours and a reboot later, i still can't complete a drag and drop in gnome
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; do you know how to use a terminal?
<dr_willis> Saint1993,  do like it suggests ? 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fenerli7> yes thiru, a lot are here
<xmatrix> hey i just got a question, everytime i boot for some reason my screenlets auto start even when i have them unchecked in the screenlets daemon and also removed from the sessions. i have also tried the setting to remeber current applications in the sessions window but still no luck
<thiru> hi fenele
<thiru>  hi aeoris
<PolenTa_> ubuntu = full bug
<Dvyjones> Sudo doesn't work for me... Upon trying to change my password, it works. Then, when I try to use something that requires sudo, it doesn't... I am part of the admin group, and haven't (intentionally) changed /etc/sudoers... Any ideas?
<Mecha25> xmatrix: check your Services application
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: A little bit, but I haven't learned about cd'ing..
<bastid_raZor> !OT | thiru
<ubottu> thiru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xmatrix> Mecha25: ok checking.......
<thiru> k
<nb0586> I want to edit /etc/network/interfaces using the normal browser. Can i change my permissions from this environment so i can edit this file as root?
<pen> PolenTa_: try debian! or arch!
<pen> PolenTa_: or your own!
<Saint1993> Okai thanks
<Saint1993> were abouts do i use rtorrent?
<Saint1993> i dont seem to have it in my applications.
<Mecha25> xmatrix: also, try making sure all instances of screenlets are closed, and not showing up even in the task manager, then hit the Remember Running Apps button in Sessions
<dr_willis> Saint1993,  rtorrent is console/text based.. you better go to the rtorrent web site and read its docs.. :)
<thiru> how to connect remote desktop tell me
<funkyHat> nb0586: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Saint1993> Can i download songs off there tho?
<mon^rch> Saint1993: your torrent program is called "transmission"
<Decco> Mecha25, that's the ant movie catalogue
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; then that is a no. first open a terminal then type cd ~/Desktop/Songbird   then type sudo cp songbird /usr/local/bin/   it will then ask your password. type it then type songbird
<nb0586> thank you
<unimatrix> is there a channel for keyboard related issues?
<dr_willis> thiru,  i use   vinagre
<dr_willis>  remotemachineip:0      normally
<dr_willis> oops - extra enter..
<dr_willis> thiru,  i use   vinagre remotemachineip:0
<Saint1993> I want a torrent like Limewire
<thiru> wat is mean bt vinagre
<Saint1993> Search and download easy as 1 - 2 - 3
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: "bash: cd~/Desktop/Songbird: No such file or directory"
<bastid_raZor> !frostwire | Saint1993
<Mecha25> Decco: huh? ant movie catalog?
<ubottu> Saint1993: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Saint1993> Expeccialy if download alot of songs
<dr_willis> Saint1993,  well limewire isent a torrent program...  and rtorrent is DEFINATLY not easy as 1-2-3
<fenerli7> Saint1993: frostwire
<mon^rch> Saint1993: install amule then
<fenerli7> Saint1993: but if you want torrents, i recommend deluge
<Dvyjones> Sorry for nagging, but it's kinda critical...
<Decco> Mecha25, http://www.antp.be/software/moviecatalog/
<cmdbbq> Saint1993: try frostwire, but you may consider a dedicated program like transmission, or deluge (a utorrent clone) for greater feature depth
<fenerli7> Dvyjones: what is? (i only just got on)
<xmatrix> Mecha25: i looked in services, there is nothing there.
<Pest> have anyone install wxFlashGet ?
<thiru> hi
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; you typed it incorrectly. put a space between cd and ~ .. or you did not extract the tar.gz to the Desktop
<Dvyjones> Sudo doesn't work for me... Upon trying to change my password, it works. Then, when I try to use something that requires sudo, it doesn't... I am part of the admin group, and haven't (intentionally) changed /etc/sudoers... Any ideas?
<Mecha25> xmatrix: did you unlock the dialog first?
<xmatrix> Mecha25: LOL yea
<EvilDaemon> what is the "Back button" in w3m?
<EvilDaemon> like to go back one page
<xmatrix> Mecha25: im not a complete noob, ive been using ubuntu for a year now
<fenerli7> Pest: that download "accelerator"? I think I tried it once, didn't think much of it, I stuck with Firefox's DownThemAll
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: thx, I forgot the space
<thiru> hi i ask how to connect the remote desktop in ubuntu
<xmatrix> Mecha25: nvr had this prob before
<Mecha25> oh!  Decco: look into Elisa, in Add/Remove
<dr_willis> EvilDaemon,  i think h is for help.. b may be for back.. :) or backspace
<Mecha25> Decco: it should do pretty much what you like
<EvilDaemon> dr_willis, not backspace. lemme check on b...
<emperor_tux> 안입니다.
<Mecha25> Decco: no, wait, nevermind, now that I look at it
<Mecha25> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<Pest> fenerli7: can you tell me how to install it pls :(
<Mecha25> korean ubuntu channel anyone?
<EvilDaemon> dr_willis, it's not b or backspace. :|
<Decco> Mecha25,  i know it runs in wine.. but wonder if it's possible to port it.. or something
<fenerli7> Pest: sorry, bad memory, install what?
<dr_willis> EvilDaemon,  try H for help?
<csilk> Decco, I already told you
<xmatrix> Mecha25: in the Process window there is no screenlet names (for exmaple i have RSS screenlet on my desktop but there is nothing in the Process manager that i can find that relates to it)
<fenerli7> Pest: if you meant DownThemAll, it's a firefox extension, search http://addons.mozilla.org
<Pest> fenerli7: wxFlashGet
<EvilDaemon> dr_willis, but s is for recently viewed, so that works. thanks.
<Decco> csilk, i prolly missed that then
<Decco> csilk, what did u say ?
<EvilDaemon> h didn't do anything, wonder why.
<Mecha25> xmatrix: now that's just weird...
<xmatrix> Mecha25: would it just be one of the python processes
<Mecha25> xmatrix: quite possibly
<GeorgeAScott> i can't get gnome-voice-control  to load in gnome panel.
<xmatrix> Mecha25: hmm i guess ill keep looking
<Mecha25> ...ubuntu has voice control?! woot!
<Peleus> Hi all
<fenerli7> Pest: ah, are you at the download page?
<csilk> Decco, you can compile the code in linux of it is standard to the lang it is written in and has no specific OS dependent (othe than linux) bits of code
<cmdbbq> i have an asx stream that plays in VLC, but nothing else, it is the BBC world service, is there a DRM reason for this? any other ideas?
<Piggo> Hi I was wondering if somebody could help me with a small problem, probably something stupid on my part, but it involves pppd
<LF|Irssi> voice control? O.o! i might just have to give Ubuntu another try :)
<Piggo> I'm trying to get my Verizon EVDO internet to work on Ubuntu
<Dvyjones> Sudo doesn't work for me... Upon trying to change my password, it works. Then, when I try to use something that requires sudo, it doesn't... I am part of the admin group, and haven't (intentionally) changed /etc/sudoers... It doesn't say I'm not in the sudoers file, only "Sorry, try again" as if my password was wrong... Any ideas?
<Mecha25> cmdbbq: probably a missing codec, what do you want it to play in?
<cmdbbq> banshee
<loldgdf> Hi all .. I am thinking of buying eee-pc .. I heard there is a custom built ubuntu for eee ... how does it work ?
<Mecha25> Dvyjones: did you accidentally have caps-lock on when you changed your password?
<cmdbbq> i ahve all the codecs installed from medibuntu, shouldn't that apply to banshee?
<loldgdf> Do we get all the drivers in default install of eee ?
<Mecha25> cmdbbq: ok, you need to install the GStreamer proprietary codecs
<dli> loldgdf, I just use standard ubuntu, then, configure for eeepc
<Dvyjones> Mecha25: No. I've tried to copy-paste it also...
<loldgdf> dli: How is that different ?
<loldgdf> dli: I meant which is better ?
<seyacat> hi ubuntu masters
<dli> loldgdf, different from what?
<Piggo> I can't get pppd call verizon to return the IP I need
<Piggo> any suggestions?
<Saint1993> Urgent : Why does my PC keep shutting down?
<csilk> Saint1993, heat?
<Saint1993> It just turns off without any warning or anything, its happend atleast 20x today
<Piggo> Saint1993, that's very vague.. lol
<dr_willis> <Saint1993> - without any more info.. we have no idea...
<loldgdf> dli: is there a custom built ubuntu for eee or do we just normally install ubuntu and then follow with our eee drivers and s/w ?
<seyacat> please help me, im working on blender, and i need to kwow the absolute path of an specific font, how ca i find that? i know the name of the font
<GeorgeAScott> and after a security update, my aiptek tablet stopped working..
<Saint1993> Hmm, i made sure all the PSU leads were in correct
<dr_willis> seyacat,  try the 'locate' command.
<Saint1993> It shud be fine...
<Peleus> Anyone able to help me? Where can I see what hardware is installed on my Ubuntu system, I have a DWLG520 wireless card inside the computer I'm trying to get working, but I can't see if it is installed or not (can't get wireless) - Whats device managers (windows) equivalent in ubuntu?
<Mecha25> seyacat: you might want to find the Blender IRC channel
<Piggo> Saint1993, do you have your computer plugged through a power/surge protector?
<Saint1993> Its only happend since ive installed Ubuntu (Which is today)
<MaT-dg> loldgdf: I've installed eeebuntu on a eee701 and it everything works except for the webcam
<Mecha25> peleus: in terminal: sudo lshw
<dli> loldgdf, oh, I took the kernel from zen-sources, which contains drivers for eee, not sure about vanilla kernel nowadays
<seyacat> dr_willis: the problem its the name of the font its not the file font name
<dr_willis> seyacat,  ive no idea then. :()
<loldgdf> m why not the web cam ? I heard for 901 there are no issues
<usser> Peleus, lspci
<Piggo> loldgdf, there's always an issue heh
<Saint1993> Its kinda annoying
<dli> loldgdf, the webcam is uvcvideo, it's in zen-sources
<seyacat> Piggo: i think the problen is not on blender, if i know the absolute path with the name its all i need
<Saint1993> Ive only had this PSU replaced brand new with a 750W psu...
<dli> loldgdf, I think in vanilla kernel too
<Saint1993> so it aint that
<loldgdf> loldgdf: whas it a binary from zen or de we need to recompile  for  better optimisation
<Saint1993> and all my other hardware is perfect.
<Dvyjones> Sudo doesn't work for me... Upon trying to change my password, it works. Then, when I try to use something that requires sudo, it doesn't... I am part of the admin group, and haven't (intentionally) changed /etc/sudoers... It doesn't say I'm not in the sudoers file, only "Sorry, try again" as if my password was wrong... Upon trying to SSH into my computer from another one, my comp closes the connection on teh correct pass, and asks again for wron
<loldgdf> dli: I meant is it binary ?
<loldgdf> dli:  I cant apt-get for it ?
<Mecha25> Dvyjones: I think you might have changed Root's password, not yours, which might cause a problem
<_Zeus_> Dvyjones: boot to recovery mode
<Piggo> So does anybody know what could be causing pppd call verizon not to return the IP I need?
<dli> loldgdf, if it's in kernel, it's open source. I build kernel using kernel-package
<cmdbbq> Mecha25: I just double checked and all the codec packages for gstreamer are installed, it is weird, because it doesn't play in anything except VLC so i figured codecs at first too but VLC identifies the stream as containing wma2 audio which should be playable
<loldgdf> dli:  ok
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: It won't launch after creating the shortcut..
<_Zeus_> Dvyjones: does your user password work?
<Dvyjones> _Zeus_: How to test?
<MaT-dg> loldgdf: I don't know if you can compile drivers for it (hadn't enough time to figure out) I just know that it doesn't work out of the box on a eee701
<loldgdf> Guys what about eee 901 hope it works fine with all the drivers
<_Zeus_> Dvyjones: do you have automatic login?
<Piggo> wow it gets busy in here in a hurry
<Mecha25> cmdbbq: VLC is magical like that, and just straight-up plays everything it touches.  Not sure what else I can say except just use VLC to play it
<tsrk> Hey, I just ran the live CD on a machine and accidentally pressed the sleep button, then I turned it back on and the screen wouldn't come on, and now the computer won't boot at all (screen doesn't show anything and the cd light just flashes slowly)
<_Zeus_> tsrk: take the cd out?
<Dvyjones> _Zeus_: No, but I'm kinda afraid of rebooting, because this is the only comp with internet access, and therefore, if it doesn't work, I'm screwed...
<Piggo> tsrk, take the CD out yes
<Mecha25> tsrk: just unplug the computer, your bios isn't fully compatible with Ubuntu, i had the same problem, it just won't wake up
<cmdbbq> Mecha25: that is why i have it :-)
<RITN> yeh
<cheeps> Latest kernel wont recognize my HVR-1110 IR input device. I cant find a log about it either. Help?
<_Zeus_> Dvyjones: well, can't be much of a help then
<MaT-dg> loldgdf: oh and I had to edit a config file to get de sd-card reader working, was a simple tweak (removing  1 line)
<tsrk> _Zeus_, Piggo, the CD is out
<tsrk> Mecha25, I rebooted a few times
<Piggo> tsrk, then unplug it
<tsrk> I did
<Piggo> rebooting doesn't matter
<Piggo> oh
<_Zeus_> tsrk: flash the bios?
<tsrk> It's not starting at all
<Saint1993> If my computer keeps shutting down using Ubuntu i think i might have to go back to windows, Which will be such a bad decision
<Mecha25> cheeps: no clue, but out of curiosity, what's a HVR-1110 IR?
<zenlunatic> anybody have an ubuntu dell?
<tsrk> Did it corrupt the bios?
 * Dvyjones 'll try it then... And hope for the best :P
<Piggo> zenlunatic, yes why?
<zenlunatic> Piggo: might get one
<loldgdf> MaT-dg: Oh those small things I could tinker recompiling with particular flags is a bit hard from me
<Mecha25> Saint1993: if it's a laptop, check your power settings, if it's overclocked or custom made, check your temperatures
<xmatrix> tsrk: no it couldnt have
<cheeps> Mecha25: its an tv tuner
<Saint1993> its a desktop
<Piggo> zenlunatic, well i partitioned for ubuntu, but it's pretty much the same heh
<nb0586> in ubuntu i can go via place to my d-drive on my windows xp disk. Only then it asks my for my windows credentials. In my windows i have no password specified and i would like to use the adminstrator account because it is hidden and has a password. Only I can not find where i can specify the user any clues?
<tsrk> xmatrix, then how can you explain this?
<zenlunatic> Piggo: hah
<Mecha25> cheeps: oh! cool
<xmatrix> tsrk: hmm so u ran the live cd, then u put in sleep mode then wat?
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: It seems like the shortcut doesn't work..
<tsrk> xmatrix, then it wouldn't wake up, I had to unplug, and then it wouldn't boot at all
<dj_ee3> I feel like
<dj_ee3> suiciding
<MaT-dg> loldgdf: had to patch and compile drivers for my cam in a asus g2s laptop to. Wasn't hard at al, just a matter of copy/paste the commands one after another in terminal :P
<Saint1993> 500gb HD
<Saint1993> AMD Phenom 9600 Quad Core Processor
<Saint1993> Nvidia 8800 GTX GfxCard
<Saint1993> SLI Gaming Mobo
<FloodBot1> Saint1993: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Zeus_> tsrk: maybe your mbr is screwy?
<tsrk> _Zeus_, It's worked fine for 2 years with windows
<_Zeus_> tsrk: can you boot to the cd again?
<Piggo> tsrk, try a different monitor if you have it, or unplug/replug it
<tsrk> _Zeus_, no, the screen's not showing anything
<xmatrix> tsrk: you should not have unplugged it
<tsrk> Piggo, I did
<cheeps> Should i report a bug in lp? If i use the latest (2.6.27-7) kernel my ir receiver wont get recognized, but while running a  2.6.24-16 kernel, it works like a charm
<tsrk> xmatrix, what should I have done?
<_Zeus_> xmatrix: sure he should have
<xmatrix> tsrk: that probably did it
<tsrk> xmatrix, wtf did you want me to do?
<xmatrix> tsrk: why not hold the on button to hard shut it down
<_Zeus_> xmatrix: you don't know what you're talking about
<loldgdf> maaq
<tsrk> xmatrix, it does the same thing
<dj_ee3> Does someone knows how can I pass the place in the instalation where is "starting bluetooth" ?
<loldgdf> MaT-dg: Its fine till you have got a website where to copy and paste from ;)
<xmatrix> tsrk: and did u try pressing the on button before you unplugged it?
<dj_ee3> because my instalation is stuck in "starting bluetooth"
<tsrk> xmatrix, I tried pressing it (without holding it)
<tsrk> trust me, i gave it enough time
<xmatrix> tsrk: yeah that would be the first thing
<Saint1993> How do i install Java for ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> tsrk: so basically, you start it up, and you get blank.  same for the cd?
<tsrk> Saint1993, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<xmatrix> tsrk: and is the computer not turning on or not booting the OS?
<blankthemuffin> Hi, I'm having trouble with my iwl4965agn wireless card, it keeps dropping out randomly( usually when the connection idles ), and dropping out when I upload.
<dr_willis> Saint1993,  i normally install the  ubuntu-restricted-extras package. it grabs that and other stuff you proberly want
<tsrk> _Zeus_, the monitor shows no input (orange light)
<Piggo> Saint1993, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html
<_Zeus_> tsrk: does your windows make a sound when it starts up?
<tsrk> xmatrix, the monitor shows no input
<tsrk> _Zeus_, I haven't checked for that
<_Zeus_> tsrk: i mean, normally
<Saint1993> saint@saint-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Saint1993> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Saint1993> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_Zeus_> does it usually play the windows sound?
<tsrk> oh
<xmatrix> tsrk: do u have a sony or a hp?
<_Zeus_> Saint1993: you're probably updating at the same time
<tsrk> _Zeus_, not sure, sound is always off
<tsrk> xmatrix, nope, eMachines
<xmatrix> tsrk: lol same company as hp
<_Zeus_> tsrk: well, we need to figure out some way to see if it is booting
<_Zeus_> any ideas?
<blankthemuffin> Saint1993, you have something else running that's using apt, like synaptic or the updater.
<tsrk> xmatrix, no, emachines isn't hp
<tsrk> it's owned my acer
<nb0586> in ubuntu i can go via place to my d-drive on my windows xp disk. Only then it asks my for my windows credentials. In my windows i have no password specified and i would like to use the adminstrator account because it is hidden and has a password. Only I can not find where i can specify an alternative user as the one i am currently using for logon any clues?
<xmatrix> tsrk: yea sorry ur right
<tsrk> I guess I'll try resetting the jumper
<xmatrix> tsrk: was thinking of compaq
<tsrk> to clear bios
<tsrk> hopefully this works
<tsrk> yeah
<tsrk> compaq is hp's version of emachines :P
<_Zeus_> tsrk: you need to think of a way to see if it's booting
<dj_ee3> Can't someone help  me?
<xmatrix> tsrk: yeah LOL
<_Zeus_> something not monitor-related
<tsrk> !ask dj_ee3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dj_ee3
<xmatrix> tsrk: hmm thats a toughfy, but ive seen laptops with the similar issue, everything is booting but monitor displays no output
<tsrk> oh
<xmatrix> tsrk: it has to be video card or mobo related
<jrib> dj_ee3: only if they know what you need help with (hint: ask your question instead of saying "can someone help me")
<_Zeus_> yeah, my thought also
<tsrk> xmatrix, that's why i'm trying the jumpers
<dj_ee3> I want to install Ubuntu 8.10
<Piggo> So does anybody have any clue what would be causing: pppd call verizon    to not function how it's supposedly supposed to fucntion?
<xmatrix> tsrk: jumpers only reset bios
<_Zeus_> !language | HardPhuck
<ubottu> HardPhuck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MaT-dg> loldgdf: do you have a 701 or a 900 serie?
<Piggo> It only returns some abort messages
<xmatrix> tsrk: i dont think that would be the prob
<dr_willis> tsrk,  friend had a laptop that defaulted to the vga OUT for some reason under ubuntu.. he had to hit that fn-whateverkey to cycle through the tv/monitors to get it to display on the lcd
<_Zeus_> xmatrix: that could do it
<dvyjones_> _Zeus_: It didn't work
<dj_ee3> but the instralation get stuck in when is starting bluetooth...
<xmatrix> tsrk: its worth a try
 * dvyjones_ is in recovery mode now...
<_Zeus_> dvyjones_: how?
<_Zeus_> text chat?
<jrib> dj_ee3: did you run "check the cd for defects" from the CD's boot menu?
<tsrk> xmatrix, doesn't the bios control the video during startup?
<srikanth> Hi, i want to play the online FM channel in this site. But, I am not able to play that in linux. But, in IE i can play the FM. The URL of the website is http://www.voicevibes.net/
<blankthemuffin> Hi, I'm having trouble with my iwl4965agn wireless card, it keeps dropping out randomly( usually when the connection idles ), and dropping out when I upload. In earlier versions of ubuntu ( now running 8.10 ) I'd simply install the drivers from intelwireless.org, however this does not seem to work in 8.04 and as such wireless remains buggy.
<xmatrix> tsrk: i  would try another video card in one of the agp or pci slots
<srikanth> Please help me ..
<tsrk> dr_willis, it only has one output
<dvyjones_> _Zeus_: irssi
<dj_ee3> jrib yes
<csilk> how do i specifiy port number after hostname with mysql client?
<tsrk> xmatrix, I'll try that next
<tsrk> brb while i try the jumper
<jrib> dj_ee3: you can try using the alternate cd to install
<_Zeus_> dvyjones_: fine.  now try changing the password by typing passwd USERNAME
<xmatrix> tsrk: mainly agp beacuse it will be chosen as the primary
<xmatrix> tsrk: but that setting is also set in the bios
<dvyjones_> _Zeus_: Then?
<_Zeus_> dvyjones_: put in the new password?? :-/
<dvyjones_> _Zeus_: And restart?
<dr_willis> srikanth,  under windows vista here with firefox.. that site wants some sort of Plugin.. and its not giving firefox a clue as to what plugin it wants...
<_Zeus_> ya
<dvyjones_> K
<jrib> !alternate > dj_ee3
<ubottu> dj_ee3, please see my private message
<dvyjones_> brb
<csilk> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xmatrix> tsrk: If the resetting of the bios doesnt work (which i think it wont) its defantley hardware related (my first inclination)
<tsrk> xmatrix, so suspending ubuntu in live cd screwed the hardware?
<_Zeus_> i doubt it
<_Zeus_> more likely a freak accident, I would say...
<_Zeus_> i don't see how standby could do that
<Brucee> what the command to get a file directly?
<Peleus> how do I test a wireless card on ubuntu? I've got one it's showing is installed, but I can't see an option to connect to networks anywhere - or I can't see any networks avalible, how do I connect in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> srikanth,   that thing seems to want some WIndows Media Player extension/plugin under IE... Not sure you will ever get that site going under Linux or Firefox
<Brucee> apt-get (link) ?
<MaT-dg> are there still problems with the network manager? (keyring problem, poor reception,...)
<xmatrix> tsrk: im not sure, but im also not sure wat standby is running while its in standby
<_Zeus_> Brucee: no...
<_Zeus_> not sure what you mean.  wget?
<Brucee> ok
<tsrk> Brucee, do you want to install something or just download something?
<srikanth> dr_willis, but we have totem right? Why the totem is not playing that ..?
<tsrk> apt-get installs something out of the repository
<loldgdf> dr_willis: what abt a mplayer plugin in firefox?
<tsrk> wget downloads something
<xmatrix> tsrk: so disruping something major will cause something to mess up, thats why ppl dont just unplugg thier computer to shut it down, or press cntrl-alt-backspace to logg off
<tsrk> dpkg installs a .deb package that you've installed already
<_Zeus_> loldgdf: mozilla-mplayer would be tha package
<loldgdf> srikanth: which file is that?
<tsrk> xmatrix, I had no choice
<dr_willis> srikanth,  it seems to want a specific windows media player extension... from what i gather from the IE messages here.
<xmatrix> tsrk: i know thats that bad part
<DVA5912> Doesnt screenlets have a gui? I just installed it and i cant find it anywhere? whats the command to open it?
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; what is the error it gives?
<tsrk> ok
<tsrk> btw, why is ctrl-alt-backspace bad?  I've had to use it
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: No error..
<srikanth> loldgdf, it is a website (Online FM just like bbc news) http://www.voicevibes.net/
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: It just doesn't launch
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: check the notification area
<srikanth> dr_willis, Hmm ..
<xmatrix> tsrk: it force closes everything automatically
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: nothing
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; ./songbird type that
<xmatrix> tsrk: like unplugging
<tsrk> k
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: you need to start screenlets first
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: how
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: "basj: ./songbird: No such file or directory"
<_Zeus_> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is not really bad
<_Zeus_> depends on your def of bad
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; are you in the Songbird directory?
<xmatrix> tsrk: i think it would definatley be harware related eventhough im not sure how it directly affected it
<srikanth> loldgdf, dr_willis has
<tsrk> _Zeus_, ok, that's good
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: press alt+f2, and typr screenlets
<Peleus> how do I test a wireless card on ubuntu? I've got one it's showing is installed, but I can't see an option to connect to networks anywhere - or I can't see any networks avalible, how do I connect in ubuntu?
<srikanth> loldgdf, dr_willis http://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1dj3.png
<xmatrix> tsrk: at this point it would be trial and error until you see improvement
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: I don't know about that..
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: Unable to, It gives an error of not finding
<_Zeus_> tsrk: you'll lost unsaved files, but as far as hardware/data/stability, its perfectly safe
<tsrk> xmatrix, trying booting after switching the jumper
<xmatrix> tsrk: like i said try a new video card, if so then viola, you dont need to replace ur mobo
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: then you don't have it installed
<xmatrix> tsrk: OK
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; type ls -al   what is listed?
<tsrk> !!!! it worked !!!!
<DVA5912> _Zeus_:  sudo apt-get install screenlets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it worked !!!!
<tsrk> no new graphics card OR mobo
<DVA5912> _Zeus_:  Already the most current
<_Zeus_> tsrk: good :)
<tsrk> and it's even booting windows like it should :P
<tsrk> not gonna try ubuntu on that machine again
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: screenlets is already the newest version.
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: Nothing with Songbird in it
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: oh... when you pressed alt+f2, click on the 'show available programs'
<kebomix> hello , how to send nudge in pidgin ?
<ckosloff> how can I install full version of Open Office?
<_Zeus_> what is nudge?
<nb0586> What do i need read write a windows xp drive in the same computer.. are there special packages need or command available for it?
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: I see the file "songbird" in /usr/local/bin
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: No there
<jrib> nb0586: install and run ntfs-config
<_Zeus_> ckosloff: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; then you're not in the correct directory. didn't ~/Desktop/Songbird get you there?
<tsrk> _Zeus_, it's a MSN thing
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: open a terminal, and type 'screenlets*'
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: What do you mean?
<Saint1993> Hi, i was installing java and then the grey window appeared telling me about licence agreement, i didnt kno how to get rid of that in terminal, so i kinda closed it. But now i try to " sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts " again
<Peddy1> When I open PA volume control, I get a message saying: Connection failed: Connection refused. Sound does not work. Could someone please help me? I'm running 0.9.10 and Ubuntu.
<LF|Irssi> what would be an exclude flag that i could use to exclude '/media/disk' from the 'sudo updatedb' command?
<Saint1993> and get like a error
<ckosloff> <Zeus> download full package first?
<kebomix> it is something like ring and make screen vibrate
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: tryed that
<DVA5912> wont work
<kebomix> how to send nudge in pidgin guys ?!!!
<_Zeus_> ckosloff: no, just press that
<_Zeus_> kebomix: can;t
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: clint@Donna-PC:~$ screenlets
<DVA5912> bash: screenlets: command not found
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: you forgot the *
<_Zeus_> at the end
<cmdbbq> kebomix: what is a nudge?
<blankthemuffin> You can't kebomix, also not really a question for #ubuntu
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: ?
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: type screenlet*
<_Zeus_> the * is important
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; i notice now that i didn't put the binary in there either. i' m using it from the directory i extracted the tar.gz to. you need to be in that directory then type ./songbird  .. it will run the app then.
<ckosloff> <Zeus>thanks
<DVA5912> clint@Donna-PC:~$ screenlet*
<DVA5912> bash: screenlet*: command not found
<kebomix> i read on the internet that i can do it with pidgin
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: So there's no way I can run it normally not using Terminal?
<kebomix> which room to ask about that ?
<ardchoille> I need some help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990453
<csilk> kebomix, trm
<csilk> *rtm
<omshanti> ok so i open text editor, click on save, and my program crashes.  i lost alot of important data this way - how do i fix it?
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: ty... try this: sudo updatedb; locate screenlet
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; yes, add a launcher under applications. you'll need to know the exact directory the binary is in.
<blankthemuffin> kebomix, look for #pidgin or something. And no you can't send notices.
<_Zeus_> omshanti: umm, you lost it?
<_Zeus_> does this always happen?
<blankthemuffin> kebomix, nudges rather.
<omshanti> opened up openoffice, got the same thing
<omshanti> yeah
<omshanti> it always happens
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: /usr/local/bin?
<omshanti> or it happened the last three times
<omshanti> before that i didn't try to save anything recently that is >_>
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; no, the directory you extracted the tar.gz to. you can delete the file songbird in /usr/local/bin/
<Saint1993> Hi, i was installing java and then the grey window appeared telling me about licence agreement, i didnt kno how to get rid of that in terminal, so i kinda closed it. But now i try to " sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts " again and get an error message in terminal telling me to " E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<jbu311> hi all,   I'm using 8.10, when I hibernate or standby it turns my screen black with a cursor blinking, but my computer stays on and I can't get it to come back out of standby/hibernate, anyone having the same problem?
<_Zeus_> Saint1993: so run it
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: I extracted it to desktop
<_Zeus_> jbu311: what computer?
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: Downloaded to desktop, "Extract Here"
<Saint1993> Run it? were?
<bobertdos> Saint1993: in the terminal
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: Ok
<DVA5912> it found some stuff
<bobertdos> Saint1993: open another tab
<jbu311> _Zeus_, intel q6600
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: ..and I'm not able to delete anything from /usr/local/bin either..
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: paste it
<_Zeus_> jbu311: model
<_Zeus_> laptop?
<Saint1993> using what command? Sorry im really big newb at this whole Linux based stuff
<syslq> I have installed ubuntu 8.10 on my dell's d820 laptop, resolution is 1680 x 1050 but refresh rate is only 51??? I am using recomended propertary driver that let's me use even compiz (disabled now). What should I do to get 60hz?
<blankthemuffin> Saint1993, run the command it says... Also generally you want to agree to the agreements in order to install software.
<jbu311> _Zeus_, made it myself
<jbu311> Desktop
<_Zeus_> jbu311: ok..
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; then /home/yourusername/Desktop/Songbird/songbird is what you'll want to use for the command when adding a launcher. use sudo to delete the file. sudo rm -f /usr/local/bin/songbird
<bobertdos> Saint1993: Shift+Ctrl+T opens a new tab. Then type the command it tells you. To get past the license agreement in the future, use Tab to highlight OK and hit enter on it.
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: http://pastebin.com/m3fe86b3a
<Saint1993> saint@saint-desktop:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<Saint1993> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<syslq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75785/
<_Zeus_> Saint1993: prefix it with sudo
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: Oh! ;)
<jkoltner> Hi guys... I want to place /boot on an internal hard drive (just as a small partition) and then the bulk of Ubuntu on an SD card.  How can I tell whether or not the boot loader will be able to "see" the SD card by the time the boot process needs it?  I.e., if I boot from a USB memory stick and Ubuntu sees the SD card, is it safe to assume I could put everything but /boot on it during an installation?
<fde> Saint1993: sudo that
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: If I want the Songbird logo besides the launcher, do I have to manually get it?
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; i'm a fan of songbird, although they've yet to fix the memory leaks
<Saint1993> so : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: try running /usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-daemon.py
<blankthemuffin> Saint1993,  yes, sudo gives the command after it super use privileges
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; yes, it is in the Songbird directory on your desktop. when adding the icon; navigate to that directory. you'll see it
<omshanti> can anyone help me with this vicious glitch?
<nb0586> jrib: thank you for you hint, i will investigate how it works
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: You found it
<DVA5912> :)
<omshanti> ok so i open text editor, click on save, and my program crashes. tried it again - crash.  tried open office - CRASH!
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: :D
<d0uglas> hi. what's a line i can add to my sources.list to give me access to not-so-mainstream apps like bitchx which i could get on debian?
<_Zeus_> DVA5912: i just don't understand why it didn't show up in the run dialog
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: "Failed to execute child process " < location > " (No such file or directory)
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: So why didnt the creator make it easier?
<_Zeus_> dunno
<Saint1993> okay thanks guys (Y) much appreciated.
<DVA5912> _Zeus_: Me neither
<_Zeus_> you could put that in Preferences > Sessions
<DVA5912> i think they need to fix some bugs
<Myrtti> HardPhuck: would you mind changing your nickname?
<Logikos> hi, i recently switched from windows to ubuntu, i'm happy with it and have goten almost everything i need to work in ubuntu useing alternative software, however there are a few programs in windows that i still depend on, i'm tired of switching back and forth, is there a way to run the windows programs in ubuntu? - i tryed wine, but get an error, someone before told me about a virtual machine?
<bobertdos> Saint1993: yes
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: nvm, I got it
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: I couldn't just type in the location, I had to browse to it
<Logikos> i prefer which ever will work smother, and use fewer resources, fewer complications
<bobertdos> Has anyone been able to find a work around for HP Deskjet printer problems in Ibex? It seems the CUPS library still hasn't been debugged.
<Logikos> so witch option is beter, figuring out why wine isnt working and fix it, or just useing a virtual machine?
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: Thanks for the help! :D
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; hope you like Songbird. good luck.
<andresmujica> hey guys, how can i receive files via bluetooth from a nokia N95???
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: I know I like it.. I have tried it for some hours. I just re-installed Ubuntu ;)
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: ..so I had to install it again :P
<bobertdos> My Deskjet 5440 was fine in Hardy, but the bugs in CUPS are causing it to print nonsense lines of ASCII characters.
<vbman11> is there a way to connect two computers with two modems and a phone line?
<compu73rg33k> how can I save my panel layout in gnome? i.e. so I could delete all the panels and then just recopy some config file and have them all appear again?
<bastid_raZor> !bluetooth | andresmujica
<ubottu> andresmujica: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vbman11> is there a way to connect two computers with two modems and a phone line?
<xmatrix> Logikos: try VirtualBox
<_Zeus_> vbman11: umm.... yes?
<compu73rg33k> i have dual monitors with my laptop and both screens have a window list on top and then quicklaunch icons and stuff at the bottom ... .but when I take my laptop on the road i obviously lose one monitor so the panels get doubled up
<Peddy1> vbman11: How do you mean, connect?
<bobertdos> vbman11: In other words, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Dvyjones> _Zeus_: Still doesn't work :(
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: I can't find the Songbird logo in the folder..
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; it should be songbird.png
<_Zeus_> Dvyjones: wow
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: Is it in a sub-folder?
<Logikos> xmatrix: so ﻿VirtualBox is a beter option than wine? (which when i try to instal wine it says 'some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server.  do you atn to continue, innoring these packages'
<Dvyjones> _Zeus_: ?
<bastid_raZor> Stalker72; no, mine has a set of headphones instead of the egg. i'm using the .png they provided
<bobertdos>  Stalker72: Search for it in Filesystem if you want.
<_Zeus_> Dvyjones: i don't know what to tell you
<_Zeus_> you're sure you didn't change anything?
<Dvyjones> Hmm, when I think a bit, I was doing some testing with LDAP/Kerberos... Might do something with the user system...
<HRshovinstuff> quick survey:  what chat software program are you guys using  --- I'm on Konversation
<Stalker72> bobertdos: The search tool doesn't find it
<Stalker72> bastid_raZor: hmm, not here..
<b33r> how can I use shred to shred everything in a directory?
<bobertdos> Stalker72: What are you searching in? You can also use locate or find in the terminal.
<jkoltner> Variant on my last question: What devices does GRUB know how to use for booting?  Where are the drivers for, e.g., regular old SATA/PATA hard drives, USB memory sticks, etc. kept?  (Must be in /boot somewhere, I would think...)
<Dvyjones> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Dvyjones> !kerberos
<Stalker72> bobertdos: Tracker Search Tool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos
<Z3br> Where do I change the PS1 variable for root?
<kristof> Xchat-Gnome automaticly shows me the previous conversation in the chanel when I login. Logging is not on in preferences, but I can't find anything that makes sure this doesn't happen. Can anyone help me?
<bobertdos> Stalker72: Use Search for Files under Places.
<Dvyjones> Wait...
<Dvyjones> Seems like it works now
<Ziber> Where do I change the PS1 variable for root?
 * Dvyjones reboots
<Stalker72> bobertdos: Still doesn't find something.. I searched in Filesystem
<Ziber> I tried ~/.profile, /etc/profile, ~/.bashrc, etc
<bobertdos> Stalker72: Does locate return anything in the terminal? It might be missing after all.
<Awsoonn> i'm setting up ThinkFinger for my fingerprint scanner, and it says to use teh tf-tool --add-user option but that option does not exist, I'm looking at teh source code. any advise?
<Awsoonn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<Flannel> Awsoonn: Read the README.debian file
<Stalker72> bobertdos: I'm not good at using the Terminal :P
<Flannel> Awsoonn: /usr/share/doc/thinkfinger-tools/README.Debian
<jrib> Ziber: I assume you would want to change it in /root/.bashrc
<cisne> hello
<Ziber> jrib: I'll try that. If I logout as root, and login again, it should take effect if thats the correct file, right?
<Prometheus7777> hi, where is monitor selection gui in ubuntu 8.10? Is there something like that anyway?
<vbman11> is there a way to connect two computers with two modems and a phone line?
<jrib> Ziber: I don't understand.  How are you logging out and in as root exactly?
<maxbaldwin> what command finds the executable of a command? like 'where nautilus' or something?
<HRshovinstuff> Prometheus7777  its a text file not a gui
<bobertdos> Stalker72: Stalker, go into a terminal and just type locate <whatever the name is>.png
<jrib> maxbaldwin: which
<cisne> what's command in 8.10 to add more resolutions?. front-end or access to xorg by example...
<maxbaldwin> thanks jrib
<jrib> !x > cisne
<ubottu> cisne, please see my private message
<Prometheus7777> HRshovinstuff: as far as i remember in older releases of ubuntu there was a gui for selecting video card and monitor display
<Stalker72> bobertdos: It doesn't find anything still... I'll just get it manually.. Thx for help!
<Peddy1> When I open PA volume control, I get a message saying: Connection failed: Connection refused. Sound does not work. Could someone please help me? I'm running PA 0.9.10 and Ubuntu 8.10.
<Casperov> anyway to make everything on my laptop seem smaller ( running 1024*768 ) and but i find my screen gets full very quickly...
<HRshovinstuff> Prometheus7777 well there is System/Preferences/Monitor Resoltion
<HRshovinstuff> Prometheus7777 I use dual monitors so I had to set mine up manually
<thegoatmilkguy> I dual monitor with my laptop and a Dell 20" widescreen
<Prometheus7777> HRshovinstuff: do you have exact monitor model names in this configuration tool? I see "unknown" as name of my lcd display
<HRshovinstuff> Prometheus7777 are you using a Nvidia card?
<jMaN1993> Whats that christmas song that was in home alone that goe dah, dah dah da , dah, dah dah da ,dah, dah dah da?
<jrib> !ot | jMaN1993
<ubottu> jMaN1993: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Greencoat1983> Anyone help with booting from a usb drive?
<MellowDude> i got an old mouse i like to get working with ubuntu its a 3 buttom none usb
<Prometheus7777> HRshovinstuff: yes, i need do set up exact monitor because totem display videos with wrong aspect ratio, ive found clues that monitor must be set up properly with screen dimensions to fix this
<thegoatmilkguy> Greencoat1983 get unetbootin - it helps build bootable flash drives very quickly and easily
<Greencoat1983> I've followed all of the tutorials, but my bios always skips over the usb drive even though I have it first in the boot order
<thegoatmilkguy> what bios is it?
<thegoatmilkguy> and for what system?
<Logikos> help please, i instaled virtualbox, created a virtualdisk for windows xp, can i create a virtual cdrom drive and mount my windows xp iso file to it and instal windows xp from the virtual drive (the iso file) ? (similar to how alcohol 120% works in windows)
<Greencoat1983> how do I check? I know it has 3 usb choices fdd, zip and cdrom
<HRshovinstuff> Prometheus7777 there is a much simpler resolution for this.  Download  VLC media player it can change the aspec ratio of any video by simply pressing the 'a' button   or by right clicking on the video screen and going to 'Aspect Ratio'   http://www.videolan.org
<Greencoat1983> I am on 8.04 right now
<blankthemuffin> How do I find out what modules are required by what others?
<Greencoat1983> I have the 8.10 iso
<csilk> i cant downgrade from OOo3 to 2.4  any ideas?
<Flannel> csilk: How did you install OOo3?
<Greencoat1983> I want to beable to boot from the usb so I can repartition my dirves
<Greencoat1983> and install a smallpartition of both windows and 8.10
<csilk> Flannel, adding launchpad PPA that some OOo devs setup
<majd> hey
<thegoatmilkguy> Greencoat1983: when you first start the computer, go into the bios and see if there is anything saying what type of bios it is
<mimor> When I hit the folume-down button on my keyboard, I get this box on the screen telling me that the volume is going down... but the actual sound of the music/movie isn't going down :s
<majd> i enabled full desktop effects
<jrib> Logikos: you don't need to do anything special: just tell virtualbox to use the .iso file as the cdrom in the settings
<Flannel> csilk: Alright, first: remove the PPA from your sources, then remove everything you got from that PPA, then reinstall OOo
<Greencoat1983> ok I'll be back in a minute after I reboot
<thegoatmilkguy> I'd then check google about USB boot issues for that
<Logikos> jrib: awesome, thanks!
<majd> and now the title bar is missing
<majd> and the Terminal is just a white rectable
<csilk> Flannel, done, keep getting errors from synaptic when i try to re-install saying something like: openoffice.org-core-xxx depends on openoffice.org-writer but writer will not be installed
<blankthemuffin> How do I find out what modules are required by what others? So I can remove them with modprobe.
<Flannel> csilk: sudo apt-get update after you remove them from your sources.
<MellowDude> its an old serial port mouse
<MellowDude> i need hl
<MellowDude> help
<Casperov> any1 got an idea how i can get system sounds... ( movies work fine....and system sounds are enabled and when i preview the sounds, they play) but evenstill my ubuntu is quiet... :(
<dvyjones> Nope, still doesn't work :(
<Flannel> csilk: If theres further issues, be sure you didn't forget to remove something (completely, via purge, or "complete removal" in synaptic)
<majd> hey, i enabled desktop effects, but my title bar is missing
<Flannel> blankthemuffin: lsmod will tell you
<majd> and the border around all the windows is missing as well
<csilk> Flannel, same problem, I'm going to double check everything is removed
<blankthemuffin> Thanks Flannel.
<Flannel> csilk: If you still have the issue, let me know, we can look into specifics.
<Saint1993> is there a type of "ping" on Ubuntu?
<csilk> Flannel, thanks, I'm making sure/ double checking all packages are purged
<usser> Saint1993, a type of ping?
<bobertdos> My HP Deskjet 5440 was fine in Hardy, but the latest bugs in cups are causing it to print nothing but random unicode regardless of what I print. Has anyone found work arounds for the broken CUPS?
<thegoatmilkguy> Saint1993 you can use the ping command in Ubuntu if that's what you're asking
<dvyjones> _Zeus_: Got it working... I had messed around too much with LDAP...
<keystr0k> Does anyone in here use the new Macbook ? I (think) I want to buy one, but would probably just use Ubuntu on it.
<jMaN1993> Ok, I am think about switching to ubuntu but I am worried that it won't be compatable with my large collection of porn, is there anything I can do to make sure it is?
<thegoatmilkguy> Saint1993 just type "ping hostname/whateveraddress-you-want-to-ping
<xmatrix> jMaN1993: o it will
<csilk> Flannel, looks there was a language pack from the ppa that I missed
<Greencoat1983> ok thegoatmilkguy it says I have Phoenix - AwardBIOS
<jMaN1993> xmatrix cause I got lots of pictures and videos in wmv
<joshual> hey folks can wubi be used to install any distro?
<thegoatmilkguy> Greencoat1983 k let me punch that in google and see what the gods say :-P
<xmatrix> jMaN1993: uhm i would double check the videos in wmv
<Greencoat1983> ah
<HRshovinstuff> jMaN1993:  of course it will be are you kiddin me?  http://www.videolan.org  = FTW
<xmatrix> jMaN1993: LOL GO VLC!
<HRshovinstuff> jMaN1993:  pr0n + ubuntu  == peas & carrotts
<thegoatmilkguy> Greencoat1983 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2006/08/29/setting-usb-boot-options-phoenix-award-bios/ has some quick basic instructions
<thegoatmilkguy> as long as your usb device is bootable that should work
<csilk> !appropriate | jMaN1993
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appropriate
<HRshovinstuff> hah epic ubottu phail
<Greencoat1983> is there a way to tell if my usb is bootable?
<jMaN1993> How about when I am downloading more porn is there anything special I have to do to preview the downloads?
<jbu311> try booting from it
<csilk> jMaN1993, please quit talking about pron, it's not appropriate
<EvilAIM> hey all
<xmatrix> csilk: come on every guys watches it
<xmatrix> csilk: as long as hes over 18 in canada and 21 in the states
<xmatrix> LOL
<HRshovinstuff> <---  giggles
<usser> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jMaN1993> But I am worried that if I switch now my 250 gig collection of porn will be worthless.
<jMaN1993> This is the support chanel
<EvilAIM> Question, I'm setting up my tower to display to my TV, VIA dvi output on my video card.  I have a e-GeForce 8500gt.  But when it display on my TV it has a low res picture of my screen, and it keeps scolling and blinking and stuff...
<csilk> xmatrix, I beg to differ, I'm happy with my gf, no need for porn here, either way, it's not appropriate to discuss such topics here
<EvilAIM> anyone have any ideas what I should do?
<cmdbbq> all my firefox passwords are gone, does firefox keep a backup? what is the name of the file firefox stores password info in?
<xmatrix> jMaN1993: LOL it wont, trust me the pron is all good
<xmatrix> jMaN1993: btw thats alot of pron
<jMaN1993> I know I love porn.
<xmatrix> csilk: i agree with u, but sometimes u get bored of the gf
<jMaN1993> thanks for the help!
<csilk> jMaN1993, you could of asked that question in a much more "my mother is watching" friendly manner I think
<jMaN1993> huh?
<Flannel> jMaN1993: This is a family friendly channel, please keep it that way.
<jMaN1993> will vlc media work on windows to?
<xmatrix> LOL got booted for that pron comment - my badd
<jMaN1993> porn is not a bad word
<chase> hey
<EvilAIM> weird
<EvilAIM> it runs when I'm in bios...
<xmatrix> who cares i guess some ppl dont like it
<csilk> for example, "I have lots of wmv and avi files, will they work in ubuntu?" rather than.. "I have lots of xxx will it work in ubuntu?"
<EvilAIM> but as soon as ubuntu loads it goes all weird...
<cmdbbq> wtf is going on in here? take this porn discussion to offtopic!
<xmatrix> lol
<xmatrix> kk
<csilk> Flannel, thanks for the prompt to check if all packages were removed, sorted it and know OOo is working normally :)
<xmatrix> yeah this is support
<chase> i have a question on a shell script
<fenerli7> pornobuntu
<jMaN1993> will the vlc play mp4 wmv , avi ect?
<fenerli7> yes
<chase> yeah it will
<csilk> jMaN1993, yes
<fenerli7> so will totem with gstreamer
<cmdbbq> vlc will play most everything you throw at it
<jMaN1993> thats crazy
<fenerli7> but vlc is ugly...
<fenerli7> yes, even the new one
<dli> jMaN1993, avi is a wrapper format, it depends, if it's not an open format, vlc usually refuses to play it
<jMaN1993> what do you mean?
<fenerli7> dli: not with gstreamer plugins IIRC
<chase> Is anyone here good with shell scripts?
<jMaN1993> My videos will be in bad quality
<jMaN1993> ?
<insaneinside> hmm, but will it play using my headphones?  'Cause last time i tried to listen to music in the library, ubuntu decided that headphones are bad. :(
<insaneinside> it worked in 8.04.
<cmdbbq> dli I have never had vlc refuse to play a file open format or not
<amigamia> after you install virtual box in intrepid where is the launch for it located?
<dli> jMaN1993, example, vlc doesn't play realvideo by design
<fenerli7> jMaN1993: no your porn will be viewed in normal quality
<csilk> jMaN1993, don't worry, you videos will work
<csilk> *your
<cmdbbq> oh yeah forgot about realvideo
<xmatrix> amigamia: system tools i believe
<jMaN1993> What do you mean by ugly?
 * insaneinside uninstalls ubuntu-desktop, because that's the only way he can get rid of pulseaudio...
<Hemebond> How do I copy (yank) and paste a number of characters in the vi that comes with Ubuntu?
<fenerli7> jMaN1993: aesthetics
<dli> insaneinside, and remove pulseaudio itself
<chase> hemebond: yy
<fenerli7> insaneinside: just dont run pulseaduio?
<jMaN1993> oh k thnxs by
<insaneinside> ha
<Hemebond> chase: A number of characters, not the whole line.
<fenerli7> Hemebond: just use gedit or nano
<Flannel> Hemebond: install vim
<xmatrix> i think that ubuntu runs perfectly fine withouht pulse
<amigamia> xmatrix i cant locate it anywhere. this is strange.
<insaneinside> how do i do that?  i told it to use alsa in every settings dialog i could find
<Hemebond> fenerli7: Gedit can't handle a 2.5MB SQL file.
<chase> i believe you hit it once and then move about with the arrow keys
<insaneinside> i even killed the pulseaudio daemon
<Flannel> Hemebond: the vim that comes with ubuntu is vim-tiny, which is hardly vim at all.
<dli> insaneinside, pulseaudio is the future, just not friendly enough
<insaneinside> and still, headphones are not automatically selected.
<doug__> Hemebond, 9y would yank 9 chars
<fenerli7> Hemebond: gedit *and* nano
<Hemebond> doug__: Hmm. I tried that. I'll try again.
<insaneinside> so, i blame pulseaudio and uninstall anything that requires that i keep it installed.
<insaneinside> if this doesn't work, i'm going back to debian.
<fenerli7> Hemebond: i.e. I know gedit and many other GUI text editors have their limitations ;)
<Hemebond> doug__: Didn't work. It just pastes newline characters.
<EvilAIM> anyone
<dli> insaneinside, it's application issue, not much relevant to distro
<xmatrix> amigamia: if u cant find it in the menus, there will be a launcher for it in /usr/bin
<rbd> haha, hey guys. I did a downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04 ...that went fine, but when I rebooted I found out that I have no kernel installed on the box (for some reason it removed the 8.10 kernel but didn't install 8.04's kernel)...is there a way to boot the box or do I need to boot from the CD?
<amigamia> thanks xmatrix
<rbd> I'd like to keep the install, maybe I just need to repair it from cd...?
<insaneinside> use of the headphone jack is an application issue?  wow, really?  then aplay and vlc have the exact same issue!
<xmatrix> amigamia: np, not only that u can press alt+f2 and then just start typing VirtualBox and it will run it
<chase> is anyone on here good with shell scripts?
<ardchoille> chase: just ask, someone will answer if they can
<EvilAIM> what
<EvilAIM> er
<chase> thnx
#ubuntu 2008-11-23
<EvilAIM> whats the command to run to setup resolutio
<insaneinside> before upgrading to 8.04, I could listen to whatever I wanted using my headphones and whatever audio program i wanted.
<EvilAIM> resoltion, dpkg or something
<insaneinside> er
<cmdbbq> all my firefox passwords are gone, does firefox keep a backup? what is the name of the file firefox stores password info in?
<insaneinside> make that upgrading to 8.10.
<xmatrix> isaneinside: ubuntu doesnt pick and choose which headphones to play from or not, it has to be sound card related
<insaneinside> xmatrix: well then, someone messed with the driver. :(
<doug__> Hemebond, yr right - maybe use 9xP ? delete 9 chars then paste em back... kludgy but wory
<ardchoille> I need some help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990453
<xmatrix> insaneinside: try chaning the devices in the sound panel, or re-installing a previous driver
<xmatrix> insaneinside: sometimes when ubuntu updates they change which driverrs they use and update them
<xmatrix> insaneinside: that could cause the prob, and in some cases a previous driver works better
<dli> ardantus, sudo -u mail mail
<Bill_MI> insaneinside: I cannot believe the use of PulseAudio in Ubuntu, before it's stable, is being defended.  The distro DOES pick and choose what to include.
<dli> ardantus, configure rkhunter to send mail to your account, or root
<xmatrix> whos defending it?
<insaneinside> xmatrix: snd-intel8x0 has always been the card's driver -- i *could* try snd-intel8x0m, but i doubt that plugging my headphones into the modem port would help... ;)
<xmatrix> im not defending pulse audio, i agreeing in saying there are flaws
<Dvyjones> !gdl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdl
<xmatrix> insaneinside: im not sure u would have to ask someone who is more proficient in sound channels and devices
<Dvyjones> What is "gdl_fs_crawler"?
<Happy> hi. howto turn off flash? as it slow down my ubuntu. i used to rename .mozilla/plugin--off now this folder does not exit
<xmatrix> Happy: turn off? im not sure, but i know u can remove
<Chousuke> Happy: just remove the plugin?
<Roasted> Who's an expert with gparted? I formatted my flash drive to fat32 and although it says successful, it gives me an error saying cannot mount volume... yet it mounts the volume anyway.
<yfk> I get all this when trying to install a package http://www.pastebin.ca/1264698 any idea what's wrong ?
<xmatrix> Happy: depends which flash u have. try sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<drumstyk1> could someone help me with how to reformat my thumbdrive to fat32?
<CelticLord> nuit!!!
<xmatrix> Happy: or just go in ur synaptic and search for flash and completely remove
<Happy> i find this 8.04.2 so different. it made me hard
<dli> drumstyk1, first, do you have to backup files on it?
<yfk> drumstyk1: use gparted
<drumstyk1> no, im ready to nuke
<Bill_MI> XMatrix, sorry if it sounded like I was referring to you.  It's far more global that that. :-)
<xmatrix> LOL i would agree
<dli> drumstyk1, then, gparted
<xmatrix> ive had tons of probs with pulse audio
<bobertdos> Happy: When it comes to flash, I prefer using the purge command, but that's just me.
<jl> hey ! can i get help here with one thing ?
<dli> drumstyk1, if you don't have it, install gparted
<drumstyk1> oooo cool
<xmatrix> bobertdos: i dont think he knows what that means
<bobertdos> jl: Sure, if you tell us what that one thing is.
<chelehandsome> how can I use CUPS??? somebody knows about it??
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: http://localhost:631/
<chelehandsome> I want to use my printer...and I dont know how to install it
<bobertdos> xmatrix: Heh, probbly not.
<jl> its the steam how do i instal the steam program on my xubuntu ?
<Hemebond> gah, pile of junk. I'll just have to type it in manually.
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: what make/model is the printer?
<drumstyk1> my usb stick is not listed as a device
<chelehandsome> is a Xerox
<jl> i have wine but and installed steam but it seams that my steam wont start
<Happy> i installed flash last time, there is a folder ./mozilla/plugin, everytime if i rename that folder, flash will be quiet asleap. now i can not find this folder any more
<dli> drumor, is it in lsusb?
<dli> drumstyk1, is it in: sudo fdisk -l
<xmatrix> Happy: lol didnt u rename it
<Roasted> drum - what kind of usb flash drive isit?
<xmatrix> Happy: so wouldnt u know wat u named it as
<Hemebond> doug__: 6xP didn't work
<chelehandsome> it's a Xerox Phaser 3450...fenerli7
<bobertdos> Happy: and why would you need to rename it in the first place?
<Hemebond> doug__: 6x just deleted the entire file.
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: did you go to that link?
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: http://localhost:631/
<fenerli7> is it detected?
<xmatrix> bobertdos: so i guess flash is inactive without installing it, pretty creative LOL
<chelehandsome> ok...right now...hold on
<Happy> well. i installed flash plugin yesterday. and try to rename the folder today, but can not find it  :D
<Hemebond> doug__: Which means I get to start all over again.
<drumstyk1> dli: doesn't look like it is
<Hemebond> vi is a pile of crap.
<jl> i have wine but and installed steam but it seams that my steam wont start
<Happy> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree does not work for me
<xmatrix> bobertdos: uninstalling***
<chelehandsome> ok fener...I'm there....
<Roasted> drumstyk1 - w hat kind of flash drive is this?
<Happy> it says try: autoremove ?
<drumstyk1> dli: it is mounted though and seems to work fine
<fenerli7> Hemebond yes, we know, but don't say that in that manner on IRC
<chelehandsome> and now?
<EvilAIM> ugh
<xmatrix> Happy: do u have flash 10
<EvilAIM> this is getting weird
<dli> drumstyk1, in: mount?
<EvilAIM> haha
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: do you see your printer?
<EvilAIM> hopefully I can fix this shit soon
<harlekin> Happy, apt-get autoremove
<amigamia> xmatrix yep that worked, thanks for your help :D
<drumstyk1> a little memorex 1gb traveldrive
<EvilAIM> I wanna see my TV as a monitor
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<EvilAIM> would pwn
<FloodBot1> EvilAIM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: go to "manage printers"
<xmatrix> amigamia: np
<Roasted> drumstyk1 - if you open gparted, do you see your flash drive listed?
<drumstyk1> ooo mount brings it up
<EvilAIM> umm, excuse me?  That wasn't very nice of you
<Happy> harlekin: well. seems removed, restart ff, see what happens ...
<chelehandsome> nop....well this a network printer...how I install it???
<fenerli7> EvilAIM: ignore that fucking bot
<thiebaude> !language
<thiebaude> !language
<drumstyk1> oh, im so sorry, it is listed... its 983mb NOT gb, i scanned right over it
<Flannel> fenerli7: Please watch your language
<Hemebond> LOL
<Casperov> ok...really need some system sounds....it just seeems to quiet....how do i get system sounds?
<Hemebond> He just told me off for saying "crap".
<xmatrix> Happy: ok do sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<EvilAIM> :) Ya, I intend to, it was more a bad written script
<jl> so how do i get my steam to work on ubuntu ?
<fenerli7> jl: just install and run
<xmatrix> Happy: if u want to include the --purge command with that it will remove the entire contents + any settings
<appletree> hi2all
<fenerli7> jl: codeweavers might be useful if you don't mind a small fee
<jl> wen i run it it says culdent connect to steaam network
<drumstyk1> you guys are great! thanks for all the help!
<fenerli7> jl: oh.. after the login form?
<EvilAIM> Ugh, I drank too much coffe, and now I'm sick.  And the TV stuff isn't working... I'm attempting to run dpkg-reconfigure xorg-blah
<appletree>  i have a question.i try to install ubuntu on a thincliend.the processor is an geode CS5530A .if i try to install a version over 4.10 it stops by an error.i thing in the newer versions of ubuntu are not kernel lower then the 686 ,but i need for this cpu an kernel for 586.did i must upgrade up to 6.10???? ore is ther an other way to say him where he find the 586 kernel.i must do it in the installation process. sorry for my bad english :-)
<EvilAIM> or what ever it is
<chelehandsome> how I install a printer in CUPS??? :')
<jl> no the update window
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: did you see your printer in "manage printers" on that page?
<chelehandsome> nop...
<chelehandsome> there's nothing
<chelehandsome> on that section
<Happy> when i check FF plugins tab: there is shockwave flash 10.0.r12, still there ?
<fenerli7> ok
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: go to add printer
<blue112> Hello everyone, I've problems with my hard drives...
<chelehandsome> ok...
<EvilAIM> Once I get this display on my tv, I get to work on the sound:)
<jl> i double klick on the steam icon then it starst with uppdating but it never uppdade and tells me tha it cant connect to steam network
<Flannel> appletree: Both 4.10 and 6.10 aren't supported anymore.  You really should consider 8.04
<chelehandsome> it's asking me for some info...name, location, description
<Flannel> appletree: also, -generic kernels are what you're looking for now
<blue112> Sometimes, when I boot, it takes a very long time (4/5 mins), and it's saying "ata1 : COMRESET failled : -16"
<blue112> Sometime it's ata3.
<Happy> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ this page asks me to install missing plugin , but when i click, it says no suitable plugin found
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: some loser kicked me off so i lost your messages, what was the printer make/model again?
<bobertdos> Happy: In the location bar, type about:config. Search for "plugins" in the filter and you should see one that says "expose full path." Double click that to set it to true
<fenerli7> Xerox something yeh?
<blue112> And no, tilda doesn't want to launch, it crashes, maybe it's linked.
<blue112> now*
<chelehandsome> it's a Xerox Phaser 3450 ...this printer in on the network
<jl> i had ubunto befor and it wortkt perfecktly but now with my new xubunu the uppdater thini dosent start
<jl> so noboddy can help me then +
<jl> ?
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: ok, go to http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Xerox-Phaser_3450 and go to "Generic instructions for: CUPS"
<appletree> Flannel: i try it with 7.10 . do you realy thing 8.04 run on an so old cpu????
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: or just go through the "add new printer" form on that admin page
<Happy> bobertdos: not found: expose full path ?
<Flannel> appletree: 7.10 will be out of support in about six months.  8.04 will be supported until 2011
<chelehandsome> aha
<fenerli7> chelehandsome: e.g. name XeroxPhaser3450, location wherever, description: whatever
<Happy> bobertdos: about:config -> plugins
<chelehandsome> ok
<amigamia> i have a thinkpad R60 and i run enemy territory on it with ease. but in intrepid i cant get it to run due to video issues. seems to me it should just work.  i dunno. i wanted to try it in linux actually. i will figure out something.
<jl> noboddy ?
<chelehandsome> ok...great fenerli7...I got it now...thank you very much...
<chelehandsome> :)
<fenerli7> no worries
<jl> CAN SOME ONE HELP ME ?
<bobertdos> Happy: plugin.expose_full_path
<drumstyk1> who knows how to do this? "Make the stick bootable: Use fdisk to set the boot flag,"
<deepfriedsquirre> I lost control of thunar, though it still displays new files. iIe tried to kill it with killall thunar and killall -9 thunar, but this failed. What can I do?
<Happy> bobertdos: it is false, set to true ? what will happen if true ?
<csilk> jl, ?
<jl> ye ?
<bobertdos> Happy: When you set it to true, and go back into about:plugins it will show you exactly where the installed copy of flash is sitting.
<Legendario> i am having a problem to make my new digital camera work on Ubuntu. It is a kodak c713. Can anyone point me a solution? I am using hardy
<csilk> you're asking for help... well...?
<Happy> bobertdos: ok
<DeVnOrE> drumstyk1: there is a option of set bootflag in fdisk just sudo fdisk /dev/device
<jl> i have askt for help quite long now so
<buu> This is a bizarre question, but what causes ls, in color mode, to render certain entries with a bold reverse video background?
<jl> i cant connect toi the steam networks is it somthing to do with my xubunu ?
<drumstyk1> oh thanks DeVnOrE
<Happy> bobertdos: ok set to true, now what ?
<bobertdos> jl: When we don't respond, we don't know. Are you talking about Valve's Steam?
<Happy> bobertdos: what's next step ?
<jl> yes valve steam
<fenerli7> bobertdos: yes
<csilk> jl, sorry I don't use steam
<bobertdos> Happy: You mentioned flash is still installed and you want to get rid of it, yes?
<mrliv> hello
<jl> ok :(
<fenerli7> jl: does any wine app you have connect to the net?
<Happy> bobertdos: try to turn off, if not, try to get rid of it -- the d thing
<jl> nope
<fenerli7> jl: e.g. utorrent (a standalone app, easy to test)
<jl> well il test that one then
<jl> but know its somting to do with steam ports i think
<jl> does xubuntu have build in firewall ?
<mrliv> test
<DeVnOrE> not enabled
<bobertdos> Happy: Okay, yeah, go into about:plugins now, and tell us where that copy of flash (libflashplayer.so) is sitting.
<fenerli7> jl: go to www.portforward.com and see if there is a mention of steam. i have a router but didn't configure anything though, maybe it was upnp?
<Happy> bobertdos: File name: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<jl> är detta en svensk kanal  :S ?
<mrliv> mam problem zevolution
<bobertdos> Happy: That's from the official package. If you're having trouble getting rid of it via the terminal, go into Synaptic and search for it.
<mrliv> z odbieraniem maili z wp.pl
<mrliv> mam komunikat skrzynka jest w uzyciu
<jrib> !pl | mrliv
<ubottu> mrliv: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<darkdeeper> thx jrib... im start to get confius
<mrliv> dzieki jestem nowy user
<Happy> bobertdos: seems gone now :D
<sudobash> hey I have a friend in California that is using Ubuntu 8.10 now on his laptop and one of his keys is stuck in the down position so I was wondering I am almost positive it is one of the ctrl or alt keys, if I find out which key it is would it be possible to disable this key?
<Happy> bobertdos: FF by default installed lots of other plugin: most of them video player. should i remove them as well ?
<gaara> hi
<BoredBoring> hey guys
<darkdeeper> sudobash, it will be posible to disable to the whole keyboard.not just the key...
<gaara> any body here can help me
<BoredBoring> du u know a gui viewer for man pages?
<bobertdos> Happy: A lot of those plugins are components of other packages. I wouldn't bother hunting them all down unless they're causing problems.
<gaara> my admincp in my forum disappear and i don't know how i make it back
<Legendario> i am having a problem to make my new digital camera work on Ubuntu. It is a kodak c713. Can anyone point me a solution? I am using hardy
<DeVnOrE> xman ?
<Happy> bobertdos: ok
<Legendario> anyone?
<mrliv> pozdrawiam cze | bye
<Happy> bobertdos: thanks :)
<usser> !info xman
<ubottu> Package xman does not exist in intrepid
<mhall119> Legendario: is it USB?
<drumstyk1> anyone know how to empty the trash via the terminal?
<deepfriedsquirre> I lost control of thunar, though it still displays new files. iIe tried to kill it with killall thunar and killall -9 thunar, but this failed. What can I do?
<bobertdos> Happy: no problem
<DeVnOrE> uneducated guess
<fenerli7> drumstyk1: rm -R ~/.Trash ?
<Legendario> mhall119, yes
<DeVnOrE> !info gman
<ubottu> gman (source: gman): small man(1) front-end for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-5 (intrepid), package size 37 kB, installed size 160 kB
<gaara> my admincp in my forum disappear and i don't know how i make it back
<bobertdos> !trash | drumstyk1
<ubottu> drumstyk1: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<gaara> <gaara> my admincp in my forum disappear and i don't know how i make it back
<drumstyk1> awesome thanks guys :D
<darkdeeper> BoredBoring ,cant you read it in terminal.locate the man page using find or locate or whereis then open it using firefor
<EvilAIM> Hey all, I have the TV displaying the computer screen.  But it's running off the side of the TV, so I can't see the top or the bottom menus
<EvilAIM> Anyone have any ideas?
<Legendario> mhall119, it show the option to download the pictures, but when i click on it, it doesn't work
<DeVnOrE> well try prefix with g or x, works every time.. :)
<mhall119> Legendario: does it show up as an external drive or anything?
<BoredBoring> well
<BoredBoring> i can
<BoredBoring> but it would just be so much more convenient if there was a program
<BoredBoring> in which i could simply enter the name
<mhall119> Legendario: running Ubuntu?
<BoredBoring> and which would display it
<BoredBoring> like a web browser
<BoredBoring> but for man pages
<sudobash> is there any mechanism built into ubuntu that would allow to hold ctrl and alt for software purposes... Because in VNC when I use the mouse to click it is doing the Compiz 3D Desktop so that either means ctrl and alt are being pressed somehow either HW or SW wise or my left click is being interpreted as a middle mouse button click
<Legendario> mhall119, ubuntu hardy
<darkdeeper> BoredBoring ,dont think there one
<BoredBoring> ok
<Legendario> mhall119, lsusb shows it
<csilk> EvilAIM, you need to adjust the TV's screen position
<EvilAIM> ummm
<EvilAIM> *looks*
<Stargazer> I'm a little confused on how to make an Ubuntu-eee LiveUSB. do i just take the files extracted from the *.iso and dump in the usb or ... ?
<mhall119> Legendario: have you tried opening F-Spot and using it to download them?
<cmdbbq> BoredBoring: why would youneed that, and how would it be more convenient than typing man firefox for example
<Legendario> mhall119, and when i turn it on, it shows me the options to import, but it doesn't when i click
<BoredBoring> well
<Legendario> mhall119, no i will try it now
<temppy> Stargazer: are you using intrepid?  I think there is a util that does it for you
<BoredBoring> i am bored of having to scroll with the up and down keys, etc...
<BoredBoring> and i do not want to perform a complicated search
<cmdbbq> i remember reading that ubuntu was going to put them all online, but i can't find it
<amilo_si1520> hey there!
<cmdbbq> not ubuntu, canonical
<amilo_si1520> any help on installing 945gm on ubuntu 8.10
<Stargazer> Temppy, i'm using hardy. can i do the same thing with Hardy ?
<Flannel> cmdbbq: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<temppy> Stargazer: I dunno
<roadfish> I want to get the size of various http:// file (and later I will download some selections). Is there a Linux command that reports the size of a file without downloading it? ... maybe some options for "wget"? (I looked at the wget man-page but didn't find anything.)
<cmdbbq> Flannel: yes! thank you! BoredBoring try that
<EvilAIM> I don't think I can adjust my screen size like that...
<xmatrix> roadfish: the apt-get will tell u all the info of the file before u accept to install it
<BoredBoring> try what?
<cmdbbq> BoredBoring: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Legendario> mhall119, well, i couldn't even start f-spot: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d79ab2dcf
<deepfriedsquirre> I lost control of thunar, though it still displays new files. iIe tried to kill it with killall thunar and killall -9 thunar, but this failed. What can I do?
<Stargazer> I'm using hardy heron and i would like to make a LiveUSB, any ideas ?
<fenerli7> roadfish: wget outputs the size when downloading
<n8tuser> roadfish-> depends on the web site, is it displaying the file size?
<mhall119> Legendario: that doesn't look good
<nintendork32> it IS possible to run gnome on ubuntu server correct?
<dli> Stargazer, you can download or make your own liveUSB from debian-live
<amilo_si1520> can any one tell how to install Intel 945gm on ubuntu 8.10?
<roadfish> xmatrix: I am not installing at apt package. I am snagging generic files from from another location.
<mikematic> hi all...vnc has started charging. anybody know any free terminal server clients out there ? one i can use to go terminal from windows box to ubuntu ?
<xmatrix> nintendork: why doesnt u just install ubuntu deksopt edition, then run a LAMP server
<mroc> hi.  i'm having trouble with partitioning.  i have an ntfs partition with unallocated space to the right of it.  how do i expand this partition to use that unallocated space?
<Legendario> <mhall119> i tought that eather
<nintendork32> i installed gdm and am now installing ubuntu-desktop
<cmdbbq> nintendork32: yes
<dr_willis> mikematic,  theres a dozen free vnc variants out there.
<dli> amilo_si1520, video? intel i945 should be supported by default
<mhall119> Legendario: are you working from a fresh boot?
<xmatrix> roadfish: then im not sure
<nintendork32> xmatrix: pleanty of reasons
<Stargazer> Dli, do you have a how-to on that ? and will it be Ubuntu ? (tbh, i'm trying to get ubuntu-eee working)
<mhall119> Legendario: also, are you running Gnome?
<dr_willis> mikematic,  i use ultravnc as a vnc client/server under windows
<Legendario> yes
<mikematic> thanks dr_willis
<cmdbbq> you don't need the whole ubuntu-desktop package, just sudo apt-get install gnome
<cmdbbq> should do it
<mhall119> mikematic: tightvnc I think is still free
<xmatrix> nintendork32: not to be a dick, im just curuious, why?
<dli> Stargazer, I see, you want liveUSB for installation
<roadfish> fenerli7: yes, that was my first thought. But I would have to hit C-c on earch operation to get the size of each of ~100 files. Is there some flags for wget that says "gimme the size ... but don't start any download"?
<nintendork32> i want firefox etc
<Legendario> <mhall119> yes.
<amilo_si1520> ir dont. i mean i dont any other resolution except of 3 default
<mhall119> Legendario: no other issues going on?
<jrib> roadfish: wget with -S and --spider will do what you ask, but not all pages will report a size afaik
<nintendork32> !offtopic | xmatrix
<ubottu> xmatrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<roadfish> n8tuser: yes, wget is showing the size when I start the download.
<Legendario> <mhall119> not at all.
<Stargazer> Yes, dli, i would assume so.
<roadfish> jrib: ok, excellent ... ha, the man page was so huge I could find the flag.
<xmatrix> nintendork32: thanks cunt face
<mhall119> Legendario: can you run Tomboy notes?
<dli> Stargazer, you can first install ubuntu to your USB (minimum 2GB), then, boot usb, and "cp -ax" over to system SSD
<nintendork32> xmatrix, ROFLMFAO
<mojo_> excuse me
<mojo_> can I ask question directly here?
<Legendario> <mhall119> yes. runs nice
<nintendork32> yep
<Stargazer> Dli, i have yet to see a CLI on Asus' Eee pc 900a.
<nintendork32> mojo: ask your head off
<cmdbbq> yes, just keep it all on one line
<dli> Stargazer, ubuntu supports debootstrap
<dli> Stargazer, you can Clt-Alt-T to bring up terminal
<mhall119> Legendario: okay, so it's not a Mono problem, is SQLite installed?
<DeadWrong83> hey, I am trying to play some stupid little games on ubuntu and they lag out really bad
<mojo_> can someone tell me what program to display the system monitoring graph on background as in screenshot http://www.milax.org/img/milax2.png?
<mroc> i have an ntfs partition with unallocated space to the right of it.  how do i expand this partition to use that unallocated space?
<Legendario> <mhall119> what's the name of the package
<dli> mroc, try gparted
<xmatrix> nintendork32: i guess me asking ur reasons for installing the server then desktop is not a viable question? i am still asking for support
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: what games?
<dli> mroc, gparted do ntfs resizing
<DeadWrong83> like x moto and a billiards game
<mhall119> Legendario: sqlite3
<mroc> dli: i'm running the live cd with gparted, but when i choose move/resize for the partition, it doesn't let me make it larger
<BoredBoring> thx for the links to manpages.ubuntu.com !
<BoredBoring> it works perfectly :)
<mojo_> is my question irrelevant? I have no answer...
<fenerli7> mojo_: conky
<fenerli7> :p
<deepfriedsquirre> I lost control of thunar, though it still displays new files. iIe tried to kill it with killall thunar and killall -9 thunar, but this failed. What can I do?
<mojo_> fenerli7: thx
<Legendario> mhall119, yes, version 3.4.2-2
<mroc> dli: any ideas?
<dli> mroc, get the error message
<Greencoat1983> ok thegoatmilkguy am not having a problem with installing the livecd image to the usb drive, I AM having problems getting the bios to boot the usb drive
<mhall119> Legendario: I don't know then, you can try reinstalling f-spot
<xmatrix> how do u get conky to run on the desktop background without a window border surrounding it
<mroc> dli: there isn't an error message....it just doesn't give me the option to make it any larger than it currently is.
<mhall119> Legendario: what do you get from: ps -ef |grep dbus
<dli> mroc, try the cli: parted
<thegoatmilkguy> Greencoat1983 hmm... I dunno what to do if you're selecting the right stuff in bios.  Do you have another usb drive you can try?
<fenerli7> xmatrix: base your config off a conkyrc without a border?
<mroc> dli: i'm not familiar with the cli version of this tool.
<DeadWrong83> do have any suggestions for me mhall?
<fenerli7> xmatrix: sorry i can't be of much more help
<zOap> anyone in here tried to get the red octane xbox xplorer guitar to work with intrepid?
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: what graphics card & driver are you using?
<Legendario> <mhall119> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d60ffabcc
<DeadWrong83> dunno, I'm new to linux, how do I check?
<DeadWrong83> i think its an nvidia card
<Shutter_> hey is anyone there?
<x_link> Hi!
<mroc> dli: can you give me some help with using the command line version?  or am i just stuck at this point?
<Shutter_> where can i report bugs in ubuntu 9 alpha to?
<mhall119> Legendario: that's different than mine in a few ways, but then again I'm on Intrepid.
<x_link> How do I make all windows to get opened in the middle of the screen?
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: are you using 3d desktop effects?
<dli> mroc, you can always type: h
<DeadWrong83> I don't know mhall
<M4rotku> hello, i'm trying to upgrade form 8.04 to 8.10.  I started the upgrade process and the first step went fine.  Now, in the second step, "Setting new software channels," it is stuck at "Fetching file 19 of 48".  Can tell me what's wrong?  thanks
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<Legendario> <mhall119> well, i may try to update...
<mhall119> DeadWrong: run glxgears and see how well it runs
<pisecx> hi, is @restart legal command for crontab? I use it on my job, but ubuntu says it's not legal
<x_link> Anybody+
<darkdeeper> Shutter we still havingg trouble with 8.10 and u already start using the alfa 9... dang mate....
<nintendork32> M4rotku, patients
<DeadWrong83> looks like it runs smooth
<Shutter_> where can i report bugs in ubuntu 9 alpha to?
<temppy> Shutter_: why do you want to report bugs on that alpha?
<mroc> dli: yes, that's true.  i was hoping for something a little more helpful.  the graphical version is quite clear.  i don't want to mess up the partitions by mistyping or misunderstanding an option.
<maxbaldwin> M4rotku: probably just wait
<Shutter_> temppy because i think i got it and i just downloaded the alpha release to test it out
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: try: lsmod |grep nv
<M4rotku> ok, i'll wait an hour or two and check it again
<Legendario> <mhall119> but i didn't want to, cause i like hardy's stability... well i don't know if this has anything to do with that, but i have a 64bit hardy.
<mhall119> see what it gives you
<Legendario> <mhall119> but never ran through any issues
<Baba_B00ie> running ubuntu 810. looking for ipod software replacement for my 3rd gen ipod nano. any recommends ?
<mhall119> Legendario: oh, well 64 bit can sometimes be a bit funky
<mojo_> fenerli7: ah.. I am just wondering if you know how to make conky run blended with the background (has no windows of its own).. I was quite lost in the manpage
<mhall119> Baba_B00ie: Does Rhythmbox recognize your ipod?
<DeadWrong83> I copy pasted that into command prompt and nothing happened
<sudobash> so is there a way to find out what keys are being pressed down constantly?
<EvilAIM> hmmm
<EvilAIM> Anyone else have any idears
<Piggo> <Piggo> --> Warning: Could not modify /etc/ppp/pap-secrets: Permission denied
<Piggo> <Piggo> --> --> PAP (Password Authentication Protocol) may be flaky.
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: did you get either an "nv" or "nvidia"?
<Piggo> Can anbydoy tell me how to make pap-secrets accessable by the pppd?
<Legendario> <mhall119> i ve always heard that, but since this was the first time i've got a 64 bit pc. I tought it was time to give it a try ;-)
<fenerli7> mojo_: isn't it like that by default?
<temppy> Shutter_: well, you would report bugs the same way you report any bug.  And maybe tag it as jaunty alpha 1.  But.  You should only report bugs where the installation fails completely, at this point
<dli> mroc, yes, you are right
<maxbaldwin> sudobash: keylogger?
<temppy> Shutter_: AFAIK
<Shutter_> oh ok
<Baba_B00ie> mhall119,  don't knnw never installed it but i will try it
<lee365> HELLO ALL.... I need some help. I have used windows for years, and I wish to turn to Ubuntu. I have considered it a long time but I have some doubts. My system is old, and though not completely slow, I cannot aford to use the live cd. I need to know if my Logitech Quickcam V10.0a will work, as well as my CD-R, my disc Drive, my Samsung SyncMaster 2032MW HD Monitor (vital that works properly could break it) and my Marvel 802.11g
<lee365> WIRELESS usb adapter. If these do not all work, or not correctly then I cannot use Ubuntu. If anyone has some help, PM me please. Thanks
<Shutter_> temppy and where would that be?
<fenerli7> mojo_: just use someone's conkyrc that you like, most are transparent
<temppy> !bugs > Shutter_
<ubottu> Shutter_, please see my private message
<dli> mroc, try cfdisk, it's better than parted in that sense, you need to confirm your changes: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1#doc_chap3
<mojo_> fenerli7: ah..no, I am using Xubuntu, and conky run as a windows of its own, (has the top title bar)
<Legendario> <mhall119> And never had anything so far. But i would like to know if anyone could make this camera work on linux...
<mhall119> Baba_B00ie: should already be installed
<DeadWrong83> joe@desktop:~$ lsmod |grep nv
<DeadWrong83> joe@desktop:~$
<EvilAIM> Well, if the size of the screen was working, I'd be happy as hell
<EvilAIM> I have my xbox 360 playing music on one PIP and my quad core running on the other pip...
<EvilAIM> it's freakin' schweet on a 46"
<mroc> dli: can that be run from the ubuntu livecd?
<fenerli7> mojo_: oh, i think you need to set window rules, compiz has this, but this is really out of my area
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: try: lspci |grep -i nv
<darkdeeper> DeadWrong83 use pastebin
<Baba_B00ie> mhall119, it was but i removed it along with other 'stock' software.
<Greencoat1982> OK can anyone help me with my bios and boot order?
<DeadWrong83> whats pastebin
<mhall119> Baba_B00ie: well there's your problem
<Peddy1> how can I find out if I have hardware graphics acceleration on a computer with integrated graphics?
<darkdeeper> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Legendario> <mhall119> this would help to know if that is my problem
<Greencoat1982> anyone know how to put my usb drive into the boot order?
<lee365> anyone help me with windows based hardware? I want to move to Linux and I'm worried my hardware will not work on ubuntu
<DeadWrong83> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<dli> Peddy1, glxinfo|head
<EvilAIM> Greencoat1982: in your bios
<Greencoat1982> my bios doesn't give me the f11 option to go into boot menu
<jannik_> anyone got a min need some help with moving some files :P <-- total newb
<mojo_> fenerli7: thx, I will find it out
<ST47> Having some trouble with zlib
<Baba_B00ie> mhall119, yeah i didn't know it was compatable with ipod. thought it was just some music collection, playing software.. didn't know it linked with ipod.
<dli> Peddy1, direct rendering: Yes
<darkdeeper> Greencoal1982 if your bios support usb bootthen it will be in booot sequance.if not then it wont.
<Greencoat1982> in my bios it gives me three options for usb
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: okay, I'm pretty sure I know what your problem is
<EvilAIM> if you don't see it in your boot sequence then your mobo won't all ow
<EvilAIM> allow it*
<ST47> When I try to use ./configure to compile stuff, it says zlib not found
<Greencoat1982> fdd, zip and cdrom
<Baba_B00ie> mhall119, thanks though i'll go reinstall it and check it out.. later
<temppy> !webmin > Shutter_
<ubottu> Shutter_, please see my private message
<Greencoat1982> I've tried booting with all three to no avail
<dstrbdfrk> hey does anyone in here use a psp emulator ?
<mhall119> the GeForce2 card isn't powerful enough to run Compiz desktop effects, so Ubuntu didn't install the proprietary nvidia driver, so you don't have OpenGL acceleration, which makes any game that uses OpenGL slow
<dli> Greencoat1982, you can still use grub to boot from usb, even if your bios may not support usb booting
<Greencoat1982> how do I do that dli
<lee365> Any help?
<x_link> Nobody can help me?
<christopher_> hey
<paco15> hey
<christopher_> i have a questeion about audacity
<DeadWrong83> so I should use a different driver then?
<mroc> dli: i'm sorry, i looked though that page you linked to and didn't see anything about resizing an existing partition.  i thought this was an easy task...i shrunk an ntfs partition without any problem...now i can't seem to grow the other ntfs partition.
<temppy> ubottu, introduce yourself to Shutter_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<temppy> !usage > Shutter_
<lee365> same problem here x_link, everyone is busy helping people who actually have ubuntu, and I'm stuck here without it, an i want it, lol
<ubottu> Shutter_, please see my private message
<x_link> When I open a window, how can I make it centered? So that it will be opened in the middle of my desktop?
<Greencoat1982> dli how do I boot my usb in grub?
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: yes, probably nvidia-glx-legacy
<christopher_> anyone familiar with audacity for ubuntu?
<darkdeeper> mroc, what are u using..i mean to resize ur patition\
<dli> Greencoat1982, the easiest, type c to get grub command line, find /kernel-blahblah to find the file, then, write in grub command to boot
<christopher_> hey rebel
<DeadWrong83> can I get that off nvidia site?
<cmdbbq> x_link are you using desktop effects?
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: they should be in the Ubuntu repository
<lee365> ok seesm here there is no help, just ignorant nerds
<DeadWrong83> thanks mhall
<dli> mroc, it's easy, you messed up and didn't help
<DeadWrong83> your the man
<Greencoat1982> so c /dev/sdc1 ?
<Greencoat1982> sdc1=usb
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: try System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<x_link> cmdbbq: No.
<darkdeeper> \l[kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<dli> Greencoat1982, no, you type command in grub menu
<darkdeeper> oups sorry....
<cmdbbq> x_link: then i have no idea, sorry :(
<christopher_> anyone know anything about audacitys' sound?
<Jguy> okay darkdeeper, whatever you say
<dli> Greencoat1982, /dev/sdc is the device name in linux, not in grub
<x_link> cmdbbq: Okey, thanks anyway.
<x_link> cmdbbq: But where do I find cssm?
<mroc> darkdeeper:  well, i shrunk one ntfs partition just fine running gparted from the live cd.  i'm looking to make a different ntfs partition bigger (there's unallocated space to the right of it).
<dli> Greencoat1982, most likely, it's called (hd1,0) in grub
<Legendario> <mhall119> anyother guesses?
<x_link> cmdbbq: In KDE I had to install fusion-uicon.
<Greencoat1982> so how do I navigate to the kernel image on the usb drive in grub
<darkdeeper> jguy, my bad ... sorry
<Jguy> s'ok, just giving you a hard time
<praveen> heh i get this error ../src/xpdfParser.cc:68: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’ during make
<mhall119> x_link: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<christopher_> i have a question about sound in ubuntu if someone would care to read and write
<dli> Greencoat1982, get kernel/initrd both
<christopher_> with me
<cmdbbq> christopher_: i found success by suspending pulseaudio when i run audacity
<Greencoat1982> thats the command?
<jannik_> is there a way to move files from dashbord to a usr ?
<christopher_> how do i suspend pulseaudio?
<darkdeeper> mroc, cant you just resize it...
<Greencoat1982> I do not know the commands for grub
<mhall119> Legendario: nope, F-spot is trying to get an SQLite database from dbus, but it can't, I don't know enough about dbus, Mono or f-spot to give you much more
<cmdbbq> pasuspender audacity in a terminal, and when you quit audacity pulse will resume
<fenerli7> Greencoat1982: root and setup should be all you need
<cmdbbq> x_link: i am unfamiliar with KDE, you might try the kubuntu channel
<mroc> darkdeeper: i chose the move/resize option but the up arrow for resizing is grayed out.
<Legendario> <mhall119> thanks anyway...
<csilk> praveen, that's just a warning about and old funciton being used in the sourcecode, it should still compile
<Greencoat1982> ok I know how to get to grub
<csilk> *function
<x_link> cmdbbq: I use gnome now =)
<cmdbbq> oh
<Greencoat1982> what I do not know is how to navigate to the kernel and boot it
<Greencoat1982> on my usb drive
<x_link> cmdbbq: Just one more thing, if I want to open the terminal with alt+k, whre should I go then?
<x_link> Never used GNOME before.
<n8tuser> Greencoat1982-> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<Anacranom> i want to create a folder in my home dir and make it a hidden file, how do i do that?
<x_link> The reason that I installed Ubuntu 8.10 today is that Kubuntu 8.10 is using KDE4, and I really don't like it.
<cmdbbq> x_link: system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<Gnea> !grub | Greencoat1982
<ubottu> Greencoat1982: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dr_willis> Greencoat1982,   You will ahve to use the grub shell and its commands to track down what device it sees the usb drive as.  could bd hd0 or hd1 or hd3 and by booting from it.. they may change.
<x_link> cmdbbq: Thanks.
<cmdbbq> no prob
<csilk> Anacranom, mkdir .dirName
<christopher_> I'm not getting any sound out of audacity cmdbbq
<x_link> cmdbbq: I really appreciate it.
<kelli> how do i look for all of one file type on my computer?
<Anacranom> csilk, Than you
<n8tuser> kelli->  man find
<Anacranom> csilk, Thank you
<dr_willis> kelli,  find, or locate command
<csilk> Anacranom, just put a . before the name to make anything hidden
<x_link> cmdbbq: It opens the wrong terminal.
<kelli> dr_willis, then what?
<Gnea> kelli: find / -type ?, where ? is one of several arguments you can find by typing:  man find
<cmdbbq> x_link: i am no expert, i just come in here to help people avoid searching for the things i spent time searching for, i hope you enjoy gnome :)
<praveen> csilk, i have installed a packaged called indri on Ubuntu 8.04 but now in Ubuntu 8.10 it doesn't work ...... the config runs fine but the make gives error any suggestions ??
<christopher_> i still get no sound out of audacity
<x_link> cmdbbq: Okey, sorry =)
<dr_willis> kelli,  i woudl read gtheir man pages... and figure out how to use the commands.. they got  enough optuions to proberly dio whatver it is you want
<csilk> praveen, could eb one of many reasons, you need to file a bug report so we can look at it and fix it
<csilk> *could be
<Gnea> christopher_: try this: stop audacity, then sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop, then try audacity again
<cmdbbq> oh sorry, x_link what terminal did you want to use?
<mroc> darkdeeper: i just had a thought that i'd like to run by you before i mess with things.  to the right of the ntfs partition i want to make larger is a chunk labeled "unallocated"  if i move/resize that, i can choose how much free space should precede it.  are "free space" and "unallocated space" two different things?
<ardchoille> I need some help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990453
<darkdeeper> yup...
<cmdbbq> you can change the default terminal with, uh, system>preferences>preferred applications
<mhall119> mroc: free space generally means space that is part of a file system, but doesn't have any files on it.  Unallocated means it's not a part of an existing file system
<nintendork32> hello, i want to know how to change the C:\boot.ini file in windows for an easy dual boot
<nintendork32> how would i do that?
<mhall119> nintendork32: run msconfig instead
<cmdbbq> x_link: it is under the system tab
<Greencoat1982> ok so in grub what do I need to do to make it boot the usb and not the regular drives
<darkdeeper> mroc, free space is already have a file system on it.. like ntfs or fat32 or ext3.... unlocated is an not formated and dont have file system.
<nintendork32> mhall119, will it do it all for me?
<cmdbbq> in system>preferences>preferred applications
<mhall119> nintendork32: it has a tab that has boot options
<mhall119> I think
<nintendork32> ok thanks
<mhall119> it used to anyway
<mroc> mhall119: so i have an ntfs partition that has unallocated space to the right of it.  i'm looking to make the ntfs partition larger.  i don't seem to have the option to make it larger.  do i need to resize the unallocated space to have free space preceeding it?
<darkdeeper> mroc, have u apply the 1st resize?
<mroc> darkdeeper: sorry, which resize do you mean?
<darkdeeper> mroc, u saiz u resize the 1st partition to make it smal so u can resize the 2nd one to make it bigger... do i get it correct?
<mhall119> mroc: if you can increase the size of the ntfs partition, it should use up as much unallocated space as you tell it, you can't change the size of unallocated space unless you make a new partition out of it
<Elmnas> hi can someone help me please when I trying t run ./configure I get this error in the end                   configure: error: libdownload or libfetch are needed to compile with internal download support
<Gnea> ardchoille: local mail delivery requires an SMTP server, always.
<darkdeeper> Elmnas, then install ur libdownload
<Elmnas> hmm
<temppy> !repos > Shutter_
<ubottu> Shutter_, please see my private message
<krono2k5> Is anyone here fimilar with ldap and samba with ubuntu 8.10
<ardchoille> Gnea: how come I have never had to install an smtp before on this machine?
<krono2k5> im trying to get samba and ldap to work together in ubuntu 8.10 i
<Nikyo> Hi, Is there any applications out there for ubuntu to change netwoking card MTU and TCP Window sizes? I really want to make try and "tweak" some more speed out of my gigabit nic cards, please.
<Gnea> ardchoille: how much email have you recieved on the machine?
<krono2k5> noticed that ubuntu 8.10 is different from previous versions
<mroc> darkdeeper: , mhall119: i have a disk that looks like this   |  ntfs1 | unallocated space | ntfs2.  the unallocated space came from shrinking ntfs2, which I have already done.
<sliverchair> how do I enable ALT+'+' transparency in 8.10?
<mhall119> krono2k5: have you made them work together in a different environment?
<Elmnas> how sudo apt-get install libdownload?
<ntinos_> how can i change login screen by default from terminal?
<ardchoille> Gnea: in the previous install of 8.10 on this machine, I always got mail for things like rkhunter output, but I've never had to install an SMTP server.
<darkdeeper> morc, then use the unllocated space.
<mhall119> mroc, and now you want to increase the size of ntfs1?
<n8tuser> Nikyo-> dont know if iproute2 tool  ip  is capable of such..google for options to this tool
<mroc> mhall119: the problem is that i can't seem to resize ntfs1...the up arrow is grayed out.
<mroc> mhall119: yes.
<Gnea> ardchoille: and you never had anything listening on port 25 of any ip or interface on the previous install?
<ardchoille> Gnea: no idea, it just always worked, never had to install an SMTP server.
<jannik_> anyone got a min to help me out won't take long i promise :))
<mhall119> mroc: huh, I wonder if ntfs3g can increase partitions
<mhall119> I know it can shrink them
<Zzeiss> jannik_: Just ask the question.
<cmdbbq> Elmnas: that is a command, and if entered in a terminal it will install libdownload
<mhall119> mroc: honestly, I've never tried to go that direction from Linux before
<Nikyo> n8tuser: Thank You for the suggestion.. I'll take a look at the options for that. Have a good upcoming holiday.
<mroc> mhall119: supposedly, it can.  according to the "show features" option, it can.
<Gnea> ardchoille: then there's a very good chance that you did have an SMTP server installed, you just didn't know it.  That's how UNIX email works, it requires an SMTP server.  No if's, and's or but's.  You can install exim4 and configure it to handle only local mail without a problem.
<cmdbbq> which i don't think is a real lib but that is what the syntax means
<mhall119> mroc: is it a compressed or encrypted partition?
<Elmnas> I downloaded it from a website  libdownload-1.3
<mroc> mhall119: nor have i, this is a first for me.  nope, just standard winxp
<mhall119> Elmnas: what are you trying to build?
<Vandalism_dstryr> Anyone know of any multi-protocol IM clients for Ubuntu?
<jannik_> i have installed a game named Openttd and all i need now is to move some files into the game date but i can't get acces since i am not root :P what can i do ? :))
<ardchoille> Gnea: ok, good to know. Also, I've never had to configure exim4 for this either. Can I just add myself to the mail group and fix the problem?
<Elmnas> pacman
<mhall119> mroc: have you tried resizing them from Windows?
<mhall119> Vandalism_dstryr: pidgin is the default IM client
<cmdbbq> Vandalism_dstryr: pidgin?
<mroc> mhall119: the one i'm trying to make larger is the boot partition...can that be done from inside a mounted partition?
<Gnea> ardchoille: just install exim4 and follow the configuration questions that it asks, it'll "just work".
<cmdbbq> you might also try empathy if you have some issue with pidgin
<Zzeiss> jannik_: Hmmm... you could always do a "sudo cp from-file to_file"
<mhall119> mroc: is that partition mounted?
<krono2k5> is there any howto's on how to configure an ldap server to work with samba in ubuntu 8.10
<jannik_> when ever i try that is says that it is not a dir
<mroc> mhall119: well...it will be if i try it from inside windows
<ardchoille> Gnea: exim4 is alreadyinstalled, again, I have never had to configure exim4 in the previous installs of 8.10
<mhall119> mroc: is it currently mounted?
<mroc> mhall119: no
<mhall119> sure?
<n8tuser> ardchoille-> what are you trying to do?
<Gnea> ardchoille: sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<ardchoille> Gnea: Did you read the first post of that url ?
<mikematic> hi all, whats the command to see your ip address ? ifconfig ?
<mhall119> mikematic: yes
<Vandalism_dstryr> Pidgin... is that already installed in ubuntu?
<mroc> mhall119: positive.
<dstrbdfrk> hey anyone in here have the new acer aspire one mini notebook im thinking about buying one and i was wondering if it was 8.04 hardy fllu capeible
<mhall119> Vandalism_dstryr: yes
<n8tuser> mikematic->  another is  sudo ip a
<Vandalism_dstryr> Oh, I found it
<dstrbdfrk> fully**
<mhall119> mroc: dang, that would have made it easy
<dotblank> UGH. PAM authentication is a screwed up,. Can I see someones default PAM config files?
<cmdbbq> Vandalism_dstryr: it is under applications>internet and is installed by default
<Gnea> ardchoille: yeah, I'm not sure whyyou think that you need to add yourself like that
<ardchoille> Gnea: Thank you, but I'd be comfortable knowing why this is a problem now and not in the previous install before I go configuring something I know nothing about
<mikematic> thanks n8user
<mhall119> mroc: I don't know then, sorry, try google again
<ardchoille> Gnea: to read mail
<Vandalism_dstryr> Oh how cool is this?
<mroc> mhall119: it would have been a nice mistake.  i did notice that gparted is listing the "extended" partition as huge, though it has no start or end.  is that just because i'm running the livecd?
<Vandalism_dstryr> Thank you.
<krono2k5> is there any howto's on how to configure an ldap server to work with samba in ubuntu 8.10
<krono2k5> is there any howto's on how to configure an ldap server to work with samba in ubuntu 8.10
<Gnea> !repeat | krono2k5
<ubottu> krono2k5: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dotblank> My logins take forever and I belive PAM config is at fault
<mhall119> mroc: shouldn't be
<mhall119> brb, gotta put my kids to bed
<Gnea> ardchoille: no, you just need to me you.
<n8tuser> dotblank->  i pasted to you in pm, i hope you got it
<Gnea> ardchoille: er, BE you.
<Baba_B00ie> i'm having trouble connecting to my winxp home shares. both machines have the same user/pass my ubuntu 810 is my laptop using wireless. which connects to my network just not my xp machine
<dr_willis> Baba_B00ie,  ive noticed the gnome file manager dosent always shows the shares.. it shows the machines, but no shares.. ifi manually enter the share name it lets me access them
<Baba_B00ie> thats the problem i'm having exactly
<insaneinside> to anyone who told me that uninstalling pulseaudio wouldn't make my headphone port start working again:  you were wrong, and you need to know it.  I don't care what ubuntu was doing, but it was Wrong.
<Baba_B00ie> so just type the share name in ?
<nickk> ye
<dr_willis> Baba_B00ie,  yep.. been having a similer issue since beta.. Yes. I enter the share names and access them.. then bookmark them :)
<mroc> mhall119: well, no ext-anything on the disk yet, just the ntfs partitions and unallocated space.  so, no idea what that's all about then.
<ardchoille> Gnea: ok, how about this, the file in /var/spool/mail is named "mail", how do I get that mail to go to my username instal of mail, since I can't read mail
<Baba_B00ie> k i'll give that a whirl
<Gnea> ardchoille: permissions will always be this: -rw-------  1 ${USER}          mail    on an mbox file
<nintendork32> mhall119, it only displays the boot.ini
<Gnea> ardchoille: setup an alias , /etc/aliases
<nintendork32> mhall119, im wanting to make it boot which will result in changing it
<ardchoille> Gnea: I'll just change ownership and perms, it's easier and I know hot to do that. Thanks for the help.
<Gnea> ardchoille: that's your choice, good luck.
<Elmnas> can someone help me please when I tryin to use pacman I get this error pacman: error while loading shared libraries: libalpm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bonhoffer> on my netbook remix, i can't find how to set my resolution
<bonhoffer> can't get to system> preferences, etc
<Elmnas> how do I reconfigure libalpm?
<Greencoat19821> Ok I still need some help with GRUB
<Greencoat19821> I am trying to boot off my usb drive
<eleifend> why?
<Gnea> what usb drive? hard drive or thumbdrive?
<Greencoat19821> I am trying to use the chainloader but when I try> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hdx
<Greencoat19821> thumb drive
<eleifend> type df -h into your terminal
<eleifend> determine the location of your USB device
<Greencoat19821> I am on a different computer
<JuJuBee> Is there  something going on with logrotaate?  When it runs it renders my laptop useless adn I have to kill the  process.
<Greencoat19821> the other one is in grub now
<Tzuqris> hey i've searched all over the place and i am curious, is it possible for me to live boot from cd and keep a persistent image on my usb flash drive
<eleifend> so where's the USB drive?
<Gnea> Greencoat19821: did you set your root correctly?
<Greencoat19821> if you want to know something about my system you are going to have to give me a command to get that info
<bonhoffer> so is there a way from terminal to open the gnome resolution configuration screen
<Elmnas> can someone maybe please help me I get this error when im running a program called pacman  pacman: error while loading shared libraries: libalpm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bonhoffer> (i have dual monitors set up with my asus eee pc)
<Greencoat19821> let me recap what I have done so far
<Zzeiss> Tzuqris: Yes, it is.  There is a HOWTO on exactly that around somewhere.
<Elmnas> witch Modell eeepc?
<eleifend> i don't think you need a command to determine the location of your USB drive, coat
<Gnea> Greencoat19821: that doesn't help, sorry. i'm asking if you ran a certain command within grub to set it right.
<bonhoffer> Elmnas, 1000h
<Elmnas> awesome
<Greencoat19821> Gnea which command
<Elmnas> intel atom?
<bonhoffer> yes -- it is amazing
<Gnea> Greencoat19821: the command to set the root device
<iwan> gf
<Elmnas> yeah
<Greencoat19821> duh, what is that command
<Elmnas> I bought a eeepc901 yesterday
<eleifend> grub --no-floppy (root)
<Tzuqris> Zzeiss: gives me some amount of hope, and i've found it with versions prior to 8.10 but i can't get it to work on 8.10
<Elmnas> im really happy with that one
<Gnea> it's in the HOWTO
<Ikyn> when I try "iwconfig channel mon1 6" - it tells me operation not permitted. How do I permit it?
<Greencoat19821> right and if the how to was working fo rme, do you think I would be here asking for help?
<bonhoffer> cool -- they are turning out good products -- 901 is more portable -- should be nice
<Zzeiss> Tzuqris: OK, where does it go wierd?
<eleifend> if you are being a bitch when asking for help, Coat, do you think you'll get any?
<Ikyn> Pardon me - "iwconfig wlan1 channel 6"
<nickrud> !language | eleifend
<Tzuqris> Zzeiss: i just can't get it to load
<ubottu> eleifend: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zzeiss> Tzuqris: get what to load?
<Elmnas> bonoffer is it 1.60 ghz
<Elmnas> +
<Greencoat19821> ok the output of "find /sbin/init" is (hd0,0)
<eleifend> hd0,0 is root
<eleifend> well, (hd0,0)
<bonhoffer> Elmnas, i don't remember -- don't really pay attention to processor speed these days
<bonhoffer> 2 gb ram
<Greencoat19821> Ok maybe I should point out that I have NO idea how to use GRub
<Elmnas> ok ok
<n8tuser> Greencoat1982-> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<Gnea> Greencoat19821: specifically, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html#Installing-GRUB-natively spells it out
<Greencoat19821> already been there n8tuser
<Tzuqris> Zzeiss: any saved settigns, i tried the whole formatting and labelling casper-rw thing, and i don't want ubuntu itself on my flash drive
<eleifend> you have to edit your grub.conf file, Coat
<bonhoffer> but does anyone know how i can set my display to something better -- via command line -- hopefully to open the gnome config gui??
<n8tuser> Greencoat19821-> then start reading and we do not like to spoon feed people here
<eleifend> tye in sudo gedit /boot/grub.conf
<Greencoat19821> I'm not usually spoonfed, I
<eleifend> ^
<n8tuser> Greencoat19821-> you have to take the initiative to learn
<nickrud> eleifend, Greencoat19821 for ubuntu it's /boot/grub/menu.list
<Greencoat19821> 've just never ever used grub beyond letting it boot my regular image
<VisTasTiC> use gui for grub
<eleifend> is it? i thought they symlinked such things
<Tzuqris> woops closed the tab
<Gnea> Greencoat19821: please, read the URL and do some testing on your own with it... you can use the tab-key with the find command
<Greencoat19821> and if I'm not learning from the faqs should I just give up and shoot myself or come here and ask for help?
<nickrud> Greencoat19821, it's hard to help people troubleshoot grub problems, sometimes. It takes a bit of knowledge to ask the right questions ;)
<Dr_willis> installing grub to a usb drive. is a little different task then making a grub menu item on an installes system  that also boots any usb drive tthat happens to be plugged in...
<Dr_willis> Grub can take some time to read/learn/play with...
<Gnea> Greencoat19821: you should probably de-stress yourself before continuing
<Dr_willis> Its a rather amazing tool.
<parthbakshi> i am having an issue with policykit in ubuntu 8.04
<Greencoat19821> Dr_willis do you mind a pm for aminute?
<Dr_willis> Greencoat19821,  i can try.. I am babysitting so may need to run off at any time
<Greencoat19821> ok
<parthbakshi> i can log into the system /use syanptic /but whenever i try to use the unlock button it does not recognize my password
<sliverchair> ok found it, Go to System → Preferences → CompizConfig Settings Manager and simply enable the aforementioned Opacity, Brightness and Saturation plugin there.
<parthbakshi> any ideas how i solve this
<bonhoffer> Greencoat19821, like my question -- a simple, simple question doesn't get answered because i really should google it
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> use sudo?  sudo  apt-get update  ?
<parthbakshi> it works
<parthbakshi> i mean i am able to use the console
<parthbakshi> so synaptic works but for example services have an unlock button when i click it ,it requests an password when i enter mine it does not recognize it
<parthbakshi> so i looked into /var/log/auth.log
<dhruva> any one uses Opera browser here?
<parthbakshi> it saya something like this
<parthbakshi> Nov 23 06:58:05 parth-laptop polkit-grant-helper-pam[12392]: pam_smbpass(polkit:auth): unrecognized option [missingok]
<parthbakshi> Nov 23 06:58:08 parth-laptop polkit-grant-helper-pam[12402]: pam_unix(polkit:auth): conversation failed
<parthbakshi> Nov 23 06:58:09 parth-laptop polkit-grant-helper-pam[12402]: pam_unix(polkit:auth): auth could not identify password for [parth]
<kindofabuzz> !resolutions > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions
<kindofabuzz> !refresh rate > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh rate
<Saint1993> How can i fix this? My computer keeps randomly turning off :S
<parthbakshi> !policykit > parthbakshi
<kindofabuzz> !xorg > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about policykit
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<jerbear> anyone use freenx with intrepid? i can't seem to connect to the server after installing
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> why even the pam_smbpass ?
<parthbakshi> n8tuser-> i have no idea
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> then you need to find out why, go see your  /etc/pam.d/*  files
<parthbakshi> n8tuser ->what is pam_smbpass
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> for samba
<Saint1993> How can i fix this? My computer keeps randomly turning off :
<MatBoy> does someone know anything about advetisements in /etc/motd ?
<n8tuser> Saint1993-> does it just turn off? or it goes trough the shutdown process?
<Saint1993> it just turns off mate.
<n8tuser> Saint1993-> sounds like hardware issue, make sure your power supply is okay or your power source
<Logikos> help please, i recently instaled virtualbox and virtualbox-ose-generic or something something like that, but when i try to start the new vm i setup i get this error "The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect." - how do i do that?
<parthbakshi> n8tuser->there are many files which one to look for
<mhall119> Logikos: have you logged out?
<Saint1993> i just had a brand new PSU put in this computer because my previous one burnt out and lucky was under garantee.
<nickrud> Logikos, sudo adduser <username> vboxusers , then log out and back in (completely)
<Logikos> mhall119: no...
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> related to login, google for that please
<kindofabuzz> could someone help me get my xorg.conf correct for refresh rates? i got the resolutions, just can't get the refresh rates
<mhall119> Logikos: you probably just need to do that
<Logikos> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> Logikos, for future reference, whenever you add a user to a group, you have to log out completely for it to take effect
<Logikos> mhall119: you mean i dont have to do the adduser, i should just reboot?
<n8tuser> Saint1993-> perhaps it is still bad, or your power source is really bad, fluctuates too much
<mhall119> Logikos: probably, I would imagine the virtualbox setup already took care of that
<nickrud> Logikos, mhall119 is probably right; depends on how you installed vbox
<nickk> kick plz
<nickk> kick me
<Logikos> nickrud: mhall119: i used the synaptic package manager to install it
<nickk> i want to test if you can kick me
 * nickrud kicks nickk 
<parthbakshi> n8tuser-> i can log in to the system use all admin services from the console but cannot use it via the gui example services/changing time etc
<M4rotku> hello, i'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10.  In the second step, "Setting new software channels," the fetching file process is frozen at "fetching file 18 of 40" and it has been frozen there for about 50 minutes or so.  I tried restarting the process and it still freezes in the same exact spot.  Can anyone help me with tihs?
<kindofabuzz> kick and ban him
<nickk> kick plz
 * bar2foo kick nickk
<Logikos> nickrud: mhall119: thanks, i'll try rebooting, if that doesnt work i'll try the adduser and then reboot
<ogre> when was intrepid ibex released?
<nickrud> Logikos, no need to reboot, just log out to the graphical login screen
<mhall119> end of October
<nickk> thnks
<Logikos> nickrud: alright, thanks
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> maybe something to do with gdmlogin?
<nickrud> kindofabuzz, too bad I didn't see your line, I take direction well ;)
<kindofabuzz> lol
<Logikos> nickrud: anouther quick question before i start up this virtualbox, how do i check to see how much ram i have? (i'm new to linux sorry) - reason why i'm asking is becuase i aloted 1024mb to the virtual box, but if thats all i have it could be a problem... lol
<nickrud> Logikos, type   free   in a terminal
<Logikos> thats it?
<Logikos> wow, ok
<mhall119> simple huh
<Logikos> extreamly
<Logikos> i asume the units is KB ?
<nickrud> nickk, please ease up on the join/part stuff, it makes my screen scroll for little reason ;)
<n8tuser> Logikos-> want more details?  sudo dmidecode
<Logikos> k byte ?
<nickrud> Logikos, yes
<mhall119> Logikos: yes, default it KB, you can to free -m for MB, or free -g for GB
<Saint1993> How can i ping in ubuntu?
<Logikos> everyone: thanks, it says i have a total of 1519MB but 1401 is used, leaving only 117 free!?
<mhall119> ping
<nickrud> Logikos, some of that might be cache; the kernel will cache stuff in memory for later use.
<mhall119> ping ip_address
<mhall119> Logikos: wow
<mhall119> oh yea, how much is cached?
<Logikos> nickrud: i'm not running alot of stuff in ubuntu, but i'll be running dreamweaver and paintshoppro in the VM ... how much mem is safe to alocate to the VM ?
<kindofabuzz> looking for a way to just make my 1280x1084 go to 60Hz, i've tried everything. help! =)
<mhall119> FYI, you can add the System monitory to your gnome panel to see CPU and memory graphs all the time
<nickrud> Logikos, it'll swap a lot if you have much. I have 3gb and 1gb vbox, so I don't see problems, and don't have any real firsthand knowledge to add to that
<mhall119> Logikos: anything less than or equal to what is in the "cached" column
<cooljeff3000> what irc network is this?
 * nickk kick nickk
 * nickk kick nickk
<nintendork32> mhall119, the msconfig didnt work, i am that guest guy any ideas? i dont know what i would put as multi etc
<Peddy2> how do I find out what integrated graphics I have from within Ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> you read my mind, LjL.
<n8tuser> Peddy2-> xdpyinfo
<mhall119> nintendork32: Vista or XP?
<Logikos> mhall119: the cached says 792MB
<nintendork32> mhall119: the best, XP
<mhall119> nintendork32: I could have sworn msconfig had the boot options
<Peddy2> n8tuser: what line says the model name or w/e?
<nintendork32> mhall119, other oot options
<mhall119> Logikos: then you can use at least that much.  512 will probably do you though
<nintendork32> other*
<n8tuser> Peddy2-> you have to read it line by line...take the effort
<overdub> setting up a static LAN connection, there is no resolv.conf file, where do I put the nameserver IP?
<nintendork32> mhall119, made a backup
<nintendork32> of boot.ini
<Peddy2> n8tuser: Sorry, there's like 600 lines and I'm doing it for my friend over IM.
<mhall119> nintendork32: one of them had the bootloader configs, I thought it was that one
<n8tuser> overdub-> in /etc/resolv.conf
<Logikos> mhall119: i assume windows needs more ram than ubuntu, considering i'm gona instal and run some adobe CS3 apps would 768 be safe ?
<cooljeff3000> I have a problem, my computer is using up frightening amounts of bandwidth-even when idling, my router says that it's connecting at up to 5 mbps
<nintendork32> mhall119: boot.ini is what i need to change
<gaintsura> is it possible to setup a workspace with a different resolution? or do I have to start a new x session?
<n8tuser> Peddy2-> then you take your time, and find it ..you dont expect me to remember every line do you?
<mhall119> Logikos: hmm, Photoshop is a memory hog, I know that
<Elmnas> what is best for a eeepc hardy or intrpied?
<Peddy2> LOL
<Logikos> mhall119: thankfuly i prefer paint shop pro 9, which is much less of a memory hog, i will be useing adobe CS3 dreamweaver though
<mhall119> Logikos: only one way to find you, huh?
<cooljeff3000> ﻿I have a problem, my computer is using up frightening amounts of bandwidth-even when idling, my router says that it's connecting at up to 5 mbps
<nintendork32> Logikos: no extreme mem hog
<nintendork32> Logikos: photoshop is
<temppy> cooljeff3000: you could try wireshark
<Logikos> mhall119: yeah, i guess lol, thanks
<mhall119> Logikos: you just need to learn your way around Gimp
<mhall119> Logikos: if you allocate too much memory, it will just make both system run slower, it won't harm anything
<cooljeff3000> ﻿I have a problem, my computer is using up frightening amounts of bandwidth-even when idling, my router says that it's connecting at up to 5 mbps. my router is reporting up to ten times bandwidth usage by my computer than system monitor
<Logikos> mhall119: yeah, i know, i have it and have tryed it, but its agervating trying to do something and you cant figure out how ... i'm used to psp, i dont even like photoshop cause i cant find what i want
<nintendork32> mhall119, any more ideas?
<mhall119> Logikos: how about Krita?
<Logikos> mhall119: i'm not running anything extream in ubuntu, just firefox, thunderbird, pidgin ...
<Saint1993> How can i find ports being used for a site?
<mhall119> nintendork32: nope, sorry, I don't have a windows box available to go looking around either
<Saint1993> its for personal use
<rdvon> Wondering how I can install ubuntu without using any removable media (No cd drive, usb, etc.)
<cooljeff3000> ﻿﻿I have a problem, my computer is using up frightening amounts of bandwidth-even when idling, my router says that it's connecting at up to 5 mbps. my router is reporting up to ten times bandwidth usage by my computer than sy
<Logikos> mhall119: krita? havent tryed that ... i read on the forums that most ppl recomended gimp so i tryed grimp, is krita anouther paint program?
<nickrud> Saint1993, your own site?  sudo netstat -tlpn
<mhall119> rdvon: you can net boot
<rdvon> mhall119: how do I do that?
<M4rotku>  hello, i'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10.  In the second step, "Setting new software channels," the fetching file process is frozen at "fetching file 18 of 40" and it has been frozen there for about 50 minutes or so.  I tried restarting the process and it still freezes in the same exact spot.  Can anyone help me with this?
<nintendork32> anyone know how i would change boot.ini to add ubuntu in the windows MBR
<mhall119> Logikos: yes, it's a KDE app, you it will install a bunch of other libraries, but it's closer to the PSP/Photoshop feel
<Saint1993> no i want to find the ports being used by a site my mate is hosting
<mhall119> rdvon: google for ubuntu net boot
<rdvon> Just did, thanks.
<mhall119> I'm not sure of the details
<nickrud> Saint1993, call him up and ask
<Saint1993> isnt there programs?
<rami> Hello, I am trying to give my pc a static IP guys, I used guys like this http://twurl.nl/x4hsfp but I keep breaking my network...
<temppy> M4rotku: it sounds like you are failing to connect to a repo
<mhall119> but essentially you'll need a floppy to boot from, which loads your nic drivers, and loads the rest of the system from a remote source
<Logikos> mhall119: thanks, i'll check it out, my goal is to completly removed my dependance on windows ... and psp is one of my hangups for sure
<nickrud> Saint1993, yes, there's nmap for probing ports. It's considered extremely bad form, even malicious using it on another site without permission
<rdvon> mhall119: Problems. it says it's broken under hardy. Doesn't say anything about ibex though.
<M4rotku> temppy, it dissabled some third party repos at the beginning of the install, but it did that purposefully, i'll check my repo list
<mhall119> Logikos: CS2 is close to running on Wine, I think some of the later PSP versions do too
<n8tuser> cooljeff3000-> cat /proc/net/ip_conntrack  and  look through the list to see which is doing the transferring
<rdvon> mhall119: do I need 2 pc's for this?
<mhall119> rdvon: do you have Windows on the box?
<mhall119> rdvon: yes
<Logikos> mhall119: i tryed installing wine, but it tells me it cant find the packages to download or something?
<mhall119> Logikos: did you download from the ubuntu or wine repository?
<rdvon> mhall119: it's only running ubuntu, and the reason for this is because the cd drive doesn't work. Seems like a linux error.
<Logikos> mhall119: i asked on here earlier which would give fewer headachs and take up fewer resources, fixing wine, or seting up virtualbox, they recomened virtualbox
<mhall119> rdvon: wait, it's already runing Ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> how come sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't even give me options for the monitor? it's all ablut the keyboard
<rdvon> mhall119: it's running linux mint.
<kindofabuzz> about*
<rdvon> mhall119: but I want a clean install.
<mhall119> rdvon, have you tried booting it from a LiveCD?
<Logikos> mhall119: i tryed clicking applications > add software, also tryed the synaptic package manager
<nickrud> kindofabuzz, it was taken out a while back, now that X is supposed to be smart enough about probing hardware
<mhall119> Logikos: virtualbox makes everything work as well as it did in Windows
<rami> Hello, I am trying to give my pc a static IP guys, I used guys like this http://twurl.nl/x4hsfp but I keep breaking my network...
<wires> .
<rdvon> mhall119: it boots from a livecd. However the pc locks up whenever I try to burn one.
<parthbakshi> n8tuser->havent been able to find anything related to gdmlogin
<HRshovinstuff> does anyone know a channel or server i can go to for vlc support?
<mhall119> rdvon: so go to ubuntu.com and order yourself an 8.10 CD, it will arrive sometime before 9.04 is released :)
<kindofabuzz> nickrud, well it's not. i can't even get 60Hz going, i've followed every direction I can on the 'net
<Logikos> mhall119: beings i want dreamweaver, i wouldnt have to use cs3, they didnt make it in cs2, it was owned by macromedia before cs3, i still have dreamweaver 8 ... if that would run in wine
<rdvon> mhall119: I want it this weekend. :(
<parthbakshi> i am having an issue with policykit in ubuntu 8.04
<mhall119> what does dreamweaver do?
<parthbakshi> i can log into the system /use syanptic /but whenever i try to use the unlock button it does not recognize my password
<parthbakshi> so i looked into /var/log/auth.log
<spree> dreamweaver is a visual html and css editor
<mhall119> rdvon: I'm not sure that's going to be an option
<wires> when I try to configure kismet I get an error that says the C compiler cannot create executables
<parthbakshi> Nov 23 06:58:05 parth-laptop polkit-grant-helper-pam[12392]: pam_smbpass(polkit:auth): unrecognized option [missingok]
<parthbakshi> Nov 23 06:58:08 parth-laptop polkit-grant-helper-pam[12402]: pam_unix(polkit:auth): conversation failed
<parthbakshi> Nov 23 06:58:09 parth-laptop polkit-grant-helper-pam[12402]: pam_unix(polkit:auth): auth could not identify password for [parth]
<mhall119> spree: how does it compare to Linux compatible ones like nvu?
<spree> mhall119, it makes websites and has a lot of wizards
<Logikos> mhall119: it is a wisiwig html editor ... but i dont use it for the visual so much as it tells you what posible arguments can follow the command your entering, i use it for html, css, php etc
<parthbakshi>  i can log in to the system use all admin services from the console but cannot use it via the gui example services/changing time etc
<EvilDaemon> What is a good terminal/shell IM client?
<mhall119> Logikos: have you tried nvu?
<Logikos> mhall119: no, i havent
<citizen42alpha> finch, also quite good.
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> do this,  you launch that synaptic  and on another terminal, ps aux and see which process is being run to give you that login prompt
<Logikos> mhall119: someone told me that vim would do it, but... i didnt see how lol
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> then tell me the name of that process
<M4rotku> temppy, it got past that part now, but i still received the following error which seems significant:  "Error authenticating some packages
<M4rotku> It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages."  and it lists a lot of the important software packages, it seems to be most of them in fact
<spree> mhall119, it's way better. i'm not one of those people who is going to pretend GIMP is as good as photoshop or that there is any open source HTML editor out there yet better than Dreamweaver for layout and pretty stuff.
<nickrud> Logikos, lol, pure tags and text with vim :)
<parthbakshi> n8tuser->ok
<tman47> hello
<Logikos> mhall119: i dont need the 'visual' part, i code ... what i like is that as i type .. in css for example, if i type a command and hit space, it automaticly gives me a list of valid options that can go next
<wizzer> hmm...I updated to 8.10 and now xine can't find my audio drivers
<Logikos> nickrud: i dont care about the visual, i like the argument dropdown boxes
<spree> mhall119, right, so if you need a pretty website which you more than likely do, use dreamweaver
<tman47> could someone help me with my wireless card in ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> another gdm restart
<wizzer> anyone have any ideas
<n8tuser> !ask | tman47
<ubottu> tman47: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nickrud> Logikos, you can get that with eclipse as well. Probably not as pretty as dreamweaver, but I don't care myself.
<wires> when I try to configure kismet I get an error that says the C compiler cannot create executables
<Pilot_51> Does anyone know how to prevent a file input/output error from lowering the DMA setting on my PATA (shown as sda) drive from udma5 to udma2?
<comradekingu> wizzer: lshw -c sound
<spree> mhall119, it also has some other neat features like W3C validation and cross-browser compatibility checkers
<parthbakshi> looks like its gksu
<spree> checks for broken links, etc
<parthbakshi> n8tuser->its gksu
<Logikos> nickrud: yeah, i work with php alot, so dreamweaver's ability to 'show' the page as you work on it, is really worthless to me, but i dont spell well, and sometimes i forgot arguments, so it shows all that stuff, which i really like
<mjuad> I'm trying to help a friend get some things working (he just switched to Ubuntu) and I was wondering if it was possible for him to basically make VNC work "backwards" to make things easier.  Like rather than having him run tightvncserver and me connect to him, is there any way he can connect his desktop to my PC somehow?
<n00b2342341234> i installed 8.10 on an intel imac and have no sound
<n00b2342341234> any help?
<tman47> okay well i have a belkin 54g wireless notebook card. on a dell inspiron 5100, i already have ubuntu up and running and have the ndisxxx package installed and it asks me for a .inf file, but i cant find an inf file to use it for. Is there somewhere i could download one?
<hoohoohoo> check this out...............
<n00b2342341234> can someone walk me thorough
<nickrud> Logikos, you might want to look for the eclipse-pdt all in one; it works pretty well with php/html. The editor is from zend
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> try  gksu -d   and see if any debug info gets spits out
<shun> I just switched to roadrunner today from at@t and now i cannot log in to my hotmail or myspace from ubuntu but I can from windows, any one have any ideas
<DoctorTyrell> #bzflag
<DoctorTyrell> oops wrong window, sorry
<Logikos> mhall119: nickrud: so ﻿eclipse-pdt, and nvu i should try for php, html, and css?
<hoohoohoo> http://randomlysanta.110mb.com
<n00b2342341234> ne1 want to walk me through my sounds problem
<n00b2342341234> ???
<wizzer> Hmm, thank you, commradekingu
<Logikos> i wish pidgin had a doskey feature (where you can press the up arrow and get the last line you typed)
<nickrud> Logikos, nvu/kompozer is just a gui layout program, very limited really
<comradekingu> n00b2342341234: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<shun> ny1?
<tman47> help please?
<n00b2342341234> i found no help there
<Logikos> nickrud: ah, so ﻿eclipse-pdt then
<n8tuser> tman47-> .inf are windows driver, so google for a windows driver for your wifi
<drumstyk1> hey guys i am trying to install 8.10 on my bros pc and i keep having a input/output error during the install... i have burned 3 copies at various write rates and they all end up with the same error.  I followed a guide on how to make a usb stick bootable so that i could install it from that but the comp doesn't pick it up.  Any advice or alternate ways to get it going?
<n00b2342341234> i screwed some things up following another tutorial
<nickrud> Logikos, but I find myself using bluefish mostly these days, I'm not writing any major php stuff and it's much lighter.
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> did you verify the iso before you burned it?
<Logikos> nickrud: lol, so many options ... which one of them will tell me the valid arguments for css objects ?
<mhall119> Logikos: Ctrl+Up
<tman47> well i found the setup exe to install the driver in windows would the inf be in that?
<nickrud> Logikos, eclipse
<Logikos> mhall119: thanks!
<Logikos> nickrud: alright, thanks!
<n8tuser> tman47-> dont know, you may have to extract it first...google for how to extract an exe
<parthbakshi> n8tuser->no errors
 * nickrud fires up eclipse first time in a while, just to check
<Logikos> Logikos: really the only php effects i like is the coloring of the code anyways
<drumstyk1> n8tuser: i don't know what that means, so i guess not... just rightclicked>write to disc
<Logikos> nickrud: i mean, lol -  really the only php effects i like is the coloring of the code anyways
<tman47> no i know how to extract it... and its not there...
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> you have to check the md5sum
<tech0007> hi! is there a yahoo chat client that supports voice and video in Ibex ?
<n8tuser> tman47-> then find another that has the config .inf for your wifi
<drumstyk1> n8tuser: im sorry, can you translate that for a noob?
<kevin_> How do I get my MTP media player to show up in Audacious?
<mhall119> tech0007: isn't the yahoo client Java?
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> you can use strace to find out which library it fails?
<nickrud> Logikos, yeah, ctl-space gives you the dropdown box.
<Logikos> nickrud: useing synaptic packag manager i dont see '﻿eclipse-pdt' - i do see 'eclipse-pde' but also pde-gcj and nls ? - should i just instal eclipse from the add/remove applications dialog ?
<tman47> FOUND IT!!! it was in the programs folder in windows!
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> google for ubuntu+iso+md5sum  should point you to a tutorial
<tech0007> mhall119: not sure .
<drumstyk1> n8tuser: great, thanks so much
<nickrud> Logikos, no, with eclipse you're better off using the one from the net. More up to date, and it has it's own packaging system. There are a tonne of plugins available that aren't in debian/ubuntu
<DeadWrong83> hey mhall, I was having problems with opengl games and talked to you a little while ago, anyway I got the driver installed and the best resolution I can use now is 640x something
<nickrud> Logikos, like svn, cvs, task managers, integration with bugzilla and other tracking systems, more than you can shake a stick at
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: are you using Intrepid or Hardy?
<Logikos> nickrud: ok so search eclipse-pdt online, i'll give that a try, thanks!
<DeadWrong83> intrepid
<parthbakshi> n8tuser ->im noticing something else too when i try to use polkit-gnome-authorizations and try to change mechanism(say time) and grant it to certain user say x and then its ask for password
<Hornet> allo ... could someone point me in the right direction towards how to fix my wifi?  it 'broke' after a kernel update, and using older kernels doesn't sort it.  the card uses the RT2561 chipset, ubuntu 8.04
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: sorry man, my fault, I should have asked you that earlier
<Logikos> nickrud: mhall119: thanks to both of you for all your help!
<kevin_> Does anyone know how to get Audacious to recognize an MTP media player?
<Hornet> supposed to work out of the box, which it did, but now no longer does
<parthbakshi> n8tuser->when i enter the password authorization fails
<DeadWrong83> no worries
<DeadWrong83> Your still the man
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: Intrepid comes with Xorg 7.4, which changed some things from the driver perspective,and nvidia hasn't put out new drivers that will work with it
<n8tuser> parthbakshi-> not many people mess around with policykit, and neither do i for that matter
<parthbakshi> neither hav i
<drumstyk1> n8tuser: would it still be useful to verify the iso even if i downloaded the official release from their website?
<jimmygoon> How do I choose between Adobe Flash Player and Swfdev for Adobe/Macromedia Flash?
<mhall119> Logikos: no problem
<parthbakshi> neither have i
<DeadWrong83> rough, so I'm just stuck for now?
<parthbakshi> but out of the blue it has stopped working
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> yes, it is essential, you never know who put up the iso there
<mhall119> DeadWrong83: nope, uninstall the proprietary driver and reboot, you games will still be slow, but at least you won't be stuck at 640x480
<hr_> hello
<DeadWrong83> thanks mhall
<mhall119> np
<n8tuser> jimmygoon-> you toss a coin, heads.. tails.. ? hehe
<mhall119> if after rebooting you don't get your old resolution back, run :dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hr_> how can i install inter expolrer
<badsector_> xx
<mhall119> hr_: Internet Explorer?
<Hornet> hr_: why?
<jamesish1> hr_: install wine, then use ies4linux
<mhall119> I second the use of ie24linux
<Hornet> no, use a VM
<Hornet> it's not perfect
<mhall119> perfect enough for occasional testing?
<jamesish1> Using a vm requires a license for windows. Money is money, dude.
<Hornet> and as the only sane reason for ie on linux is testing stuff....
<Hornet> that's true, depends on your budget
<Hornet> or morals
<jamesish1> You cna also install ies4linux as a limited user account.
<jamesish1> call it "thisAcctWillBePwnd" or something.
<Hornet> any advances on my wifi question, anyone?
<Hornet> heh
<nickrud> mhall119, I was using that today: but whenever I go to a page with embedded flash, ie4linux gets this horrible flicker from then on whenever I mouseover <li> elements with a background image. Do you see the same, by any chance?
<mhall119> what is the wifi question?
<brainiac8008> Guys I get this error when I execute gedit via a terminal to open a file. I get multiple instances of ** (gedit:10672): WARNING **: Cannot extract frame (0, 0) from the grid
<brainiac8008> ** (gedit:10672): WARNING **: Cannot extract frame (36, 0) from the grid
<brainiac8008> ** (gedit:10672): WARNING **: Cannot extract frame (72, 0) from the grid
<brainiac8008> ** (gedit:10672): WARNING **: Cannot extract frame (108, 0) from the grid
<brainiac8008> ** (gedit:10672): WARNING **: Cannot extract frame (144, 0) from the grid
<FloodBot1> brainiac8008: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brainiac8008> ** (gedit:10672): WARNING **: Cannot extract frame (180, 0) from the grid
<jamesish1> hornet: did you work out what module isn't being loaded any more and load it?
<mhall119> nickrud: no, but I only ever used it to test my sites, which don't use flash
<Hornet> mhall119, scroll up a little
<Hornet> jamesish1, not sure
<nickrud> yeah, I have to have a few flash things embeded by contract. As long as I stay away from the those pages, ie4linux is good enough for checking css
<jimmygoon> n8tuser, no really, is there one that is better?
<jimmygoon> or do you know?
<Hornet> I think it is actually loading, just broken
<mhall119> Hornet: are you having to use ndiswrapper?
<jamesish1> Hornet: if you don't know what one it is, how do you know it's loading?
<n8tuser> jimmygoon-> i dont know really, i was just playing with you there for a sec
<shun> does any one know why I am unable to login to my myspace or hotmail from ubuntu but I can from windows
<Hornet> jamesish1, it's trying to connect, but doesn't succeed
<mhall119> shun: nope, I can log into myspace just fine from Ubuntu
<jamesish1> shun: ubuntu doesn't support awful websites.
<mhall119> lol
<EvilAIM> hey, ok, I figured out my issue now with the tv
<nickrud> don't we wish
<Hornet> mhall119, no, using the native one
<EvilAIM> it has a issue with the DVI
<Hornet> http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/#pid88170
<Hornet> is the card
<mhall119> Hornet: which one?
<jamesish1> Hornet: Hrm. Have you gone the route of disabling all protection adn seeing if you can connect?
<Hornet> how can I find out?
<EvilAIM> it has overscan on it, so I need a program to shrink the screen size
<Hornet> landlord gets annoyed when I do that, but I think it did work briefly yes
<shun> I only got my problem after switching to roadrunner
<wires> please does anyone know where to get airodump-ng?
<mhall119> google?
<brainiac8008> What does this mean?
<brainiac8008> "** (gedit:10672): WARNING **: Cannot extract frame (0, 0) from the grid"
<brainiac8008> I get multiple lines like this in the terminal when I open a file with the gedit command
<mhall119> brainiac8008: no idea, does gedit run okay?
<brainiac8008> mhall119, ya it seems to work fine
<nintendork32> how do i configure on ubuntu desktop to connect to a remoter printer from a ubuntu server
<nintendork32> and well, print :P
<mhall119> brainiac8008: huh, then just ignore it I guess
<EvilAIM> hmmf
<brainiac8008> mhall119: well it has to mean somethin...
<mhall119> sounds like it's a GUI setup warning, maybe leftover debugging crud
<LF|Irssi> brainiac8008: i think that's just debugging stuff, i woulnt worry
<brainiac8008> is there a way to get it to disable showing up? it's sort of annoying. :P
<mhall119> brainiac8008: stop running it from the commandline
<brainiac8008> lol
<brainiac8008> okay i've got another question for you guys: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990564
<drumstyk1> n8tuser: ok, i just verified the md5 hash with the ubuntu site... do you think it could just be a bad download and i should try another mirror?
<mhall119> okay guys, I'm going to shamelessly plug my own project, but it's charity so that makes it ok: http://quinncoincorporated.org/
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> what was the result of your verification? if its bad, yeah re-download and verify again after
<drumstyk1> it matched perfectly...
<EvilAIM> nice
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> then when you boot, select again check cdrom
<EvilAIM> svid did it
<EvilAIM> freakin' sweet
<EvilAIM> I love this vid card
<EvilAIM> haha
<mhall119> brainiac8008: no idea on that, my power options are always there
<FloodBot1> EvilAIM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmygoon> Er, in the hopes of preventing any more data loss... how do I mount this drive as read only
<drumstyk1> n8tuser: i did that and it found 1 error
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> then the burn was not good, redo at lowest speed
<Peddy2> How would I add a custom VGA driver line to xorg.conf?
<drumstyk1> n8tuser: i did that as well. i have 3 or 4 burns floating around all giving me the same problem
<mhall119> drumstyk1: have you tried them on a different computer?
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> perhaps your cdrom is going bad, let it cool of for a few before reburning...
<drumstyk1> i figured installing from a thumb drive would be simple enough, but i was wrong
<Kalidarn> has anyone noticed the EXT2IFS http://www.fs-driver.org doesn't work with filesystems formatted with ubuntu, but does seem to work with filesystems formatted on other distributions?
<Kalidarn> i've been able to verify this on two separate machines
<itai-michaelson> hi, whats the difference between Hardy sever and Debian etch?
<itai-michaelson> server..
<Dr_willis> Kalidarn,  they have worked for me for formated by ubuntu filesystems..
<Kalidarn> how long ago Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Kalidarn,  i used that thing witht he last 3 or 4 ubuntu releases
<n8tuser> Kalidarn-> is ext2ifs supported on yours ?
<drumstyk1> mhall119: i have not tried it on another pc. perhaps i should check the cd for errors on another machine
<heirrook> I am looking to setup a dual boot machine.  The problem is that my disk is already partitioned into 4 primary partitions (/boot /swap /home /root) and I don't want to get rid of any.  Anyone see any problems with splitting my home into 2 extended and using the 2nd half for another OS
<Dr_willis> ext2/ext3  should be the same reguardless of the linux distro.
<Kalidarn> well when i was using gentoo and archlinux it detected the ext2/ext3 filesystems fine inside the ifs manager in windows
<mhall119> drumstyk1: I would do that, it could be your drive is bad
<Kalidarn> however when i try to mount the ones that i've formatted with ubuntu, it just says "unknown healthy partition" in MS's disk manager tool
<Kalidarn> the point is it should recognize it
<mib_s58fnmwa> Kalidarn i use it on my lappie with filesystems created with ubuntu fine
<Kalidarn> while external portable disks of mine
<drumstyk1> n8tuser: ok, i will try it again in a bit... u wouldn't happen to know anything about installing from a thumb drive would u?
<Kalidarn> (formatted with gentoo) work fine
<Dr_willis> Kalidarn,  ive had WINDOWS be very confused whtn using that tool and want to format the FS"s if they are not proplerly unmounted from the linxu machine.. Do not use Hibernate/suspend under linux  or windows  with that tool
<Kalidarn> ah k Dr_willis
<itai-michaelson> Let me rephrase my question, are there any differences between ubuntu and debian when it comes to server edition?
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> its been a while, id look at damn small linux techniques on how they do this
<Dr_willis> Kalidarn,  i would not trust that tool very  much.. It has 'issues' partly to blame on widnows..  :)
<Dr_willis> Kalidarn,  i enable it.. access my files and then disable it..  thats the safest way
<Kalidarn> Dr_willis, i only use it for read only
<Kalidarn> stuff
<n8tuser> itai-michaelson-> linux is linux, its the utilities to make the job of the admin easier, you can compare that to suse or redhat
<Dr_willis> Thats proberly a very good idea. :)
<Kalidarn> yerh its just so i can access installers and isos on that disk :P
<NoelJB> kaldam: which version(s) of Ubuntu?  By any chance are you running into a 128/256 byte inode issue?
<drumstyk1> i followed this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html but i can't get the pc to boot from it
<Kalidarn> NoelJB, possibly.
<Kalidarn> im using 8.10
<Kalidarn> im pretty sure its something to do with the file system
<Kalidarn> and the way ubuntu has formatted it
<NoelJB> Kalidarn: you can check with tune2fs to see the inode size.  Older systems won't handle 256 byte inodes, but that appears to be the default for new releases.
<Kalidarn> ah
<NoelJB> Kalidarn: just a guess, but easy enough to check.
<Kalidarn> yeah
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser, the reason i ask is that i noticed that on the desktop debian is faster, i was wondering if on the server edition there could be differences
<Kalidarn> NoelJB, what switch is it ;)
<Kalidarn> for tune2fs
<Kalidarn> to identify inode count
<n8tuser> itai-michaelson-> not sure how you are measuring the perceived speed, the hd read/write ?
<Kalidarn> -l isnt it :P
<wires> please does anyone know where to get airodump-ng?
<DeadWrong83> hey mhall, my resolution is so messed up I can't get to the deactivate button, how do I go back to the previous driver
<NoelJB> Kalidarn: yes, the -l
<brainiac8008> deadwrong83: that happened to me once. i think i was able to move the window or resize it enough to get to the button
<Kalidarn> NoelJB, and yes your right
<Kalidarn> the working FS has an inode size of 128, while ubuntu's is using 256
<alonso> none
<DeadWrong83> I tried moving it and resizing it
<NoelJB> Kalidarn: you have Inode size:	          256 instead of Inode size:	          128 ?
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser, i guess a default install of ubuntu includes a lot of stuff i disable to get debian-like speed (like tracker or comiz). it seems that there are fewer processes running in debian, perhaps for the desktop ubuntu loads more processes by default
<brainiac8008> DeadWrong83: or if those don't work try moving the panels to the left and right sides of the screen
<Kalidarn> so i migth change that NoelJB and see if it works, ill email the guy at fs-driver and ask him if it he's planning on making it work with 256 sized inodes
<dassouki> i know gnucash is good for personal finance, do u guys recommend anyother software for closs platform business financing
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser, i would think that the server edition will not come with things like tracker and compiz by default, correct?
<n8tuser> itai-michaelson-> correct
<DeadWrong83> n/m your right brainiac
<DeadWrong83> I was clicking on it when I was trying to move it
<Kalidarn> also NoelJB the directory hash is different
<NoelJB> DeadWrong83: Personally, I'd try CTRL-ALT-F1, shutting down gdm, uninstalling the old driver, installing the new one, and restarting gdm.  But YMMV.
<DeadWrong83> thanks guys
<Kalidarn> the working drive is using tea, while the other is using half_md4
<brainiac8008> DeadWrong83: no prob
<itai-michaelson> n8tuser, thanks
<danny> hell everyone
<NoelJB> Kalidarn: tune2fs can change those for you.  -I and -E.  See the man page.
<Kalidarn> NoelJB, any problem in me moving my root off onto another disk, and reformatting those disks to have a smaller inode
<jimmygoon> So how can I copy files and tell it to ignore the IO device giving an error
<Kalidarn> or might ubuntu not like that
<danny> hello everyone sorry misspelled
<George> have sex with it
<NoelJB> Kalidarn: Honestly, I haven't tried doing it on the fly.  The risk is on you.  :)
<danny> exit
<Kalidarn> yar i wont do it on teh fly ;)
<Kalidarn> im going to copy and reformat and then move back
<danny> quit
<Kalidarn> easiest and safest way ;)
<NoelJB> danny: /part
<nintendork32> how do i configure on ubuntu desktop to connect to a remoter printer from a ubuntu server to use as a remoote printer?
<Kalidarn> nothing can go wrong then
<nintendork32> remote*
<praveen> what does Error 2 mean ?? when i get this when i use make
<bitmouse> ﻿Anyone got any advice here? I am getting an Unmountable_Boot_Volume Error when i try to boot into windows on my dual boot, but the FS on the Windows NTFS filesystem checks out, though it is not flagged as bootable, what should I do next?
<NoelJB> Kalidarn: well, in that case, you can copy, attempt tune2fs, see if it works, and reformat if necessary.
<Kalidarn> yar
<Kalidarn> true
<mikegriffin> OS error code   2:  No such file or directory
<whyameye> my opengl package randomly freezes with my nvidia card. Freeze lasts up to 30 sec. I see CPU maxed out in the system monitor history during the freeze. Open source nvidia driver is fine (but slow).
<mikegriffin> praveen: look a couple of lines up and see what it was looking for
<NoelJB> nintendork32: should work pretty straight out of the box.  What problem are you having?
<EJ> hi, i am trying to get my video resolution above 800x600 on my nvidia vanta lt video card, i go to System > Administartion > Hardware Drivers and it tells me : No Proprietary Drivers Installed but lspci shows 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15) ..... can anyone offer assistance ?
<nintendork32> NoelJB, well how do i set up my computer to connect to the server?
<Kelen> How to make mplayer always on top when playing a movie? any idea for this?
<nintendork32> that's a better question
<praveen> mikegriffin, it says two of   the variables where not declared within the scope
<nintendork32> NoelJB, may i pm you?
<praveen> mikegriffin, but the software worked fine when i used it under ubuntu 8.04
<mikegriffin> praveen: perhaps you dont have all of the dependencies installed? what are you make'ing
<pupuser1da3a7> how to get rid of the old kernel stuff (8.04.1) after upgrading from 8.04.1 to 8.10?
<praveen> mikegriffin, a search engine named  indri ....
<NoelJB> nintendork32: System->Administration->Printing and add a new printer.  It ought to detect the shared one, actually.
<nintendork32> NoelJB How do i connect to the server?
<praveen> mikegriffin, it used c and c++
<runpain2> hey all i am running ubuntu ce on an old laptop Hp OmniBook 4150 with 198mb ram 400mhz cpu
<bungieQord> can someone tell me what "test.svg" is?
<runpain2> it works great
<brainiac8008> bungieQord: a vector image?
<NoelJB> nintendork32: what do you mean by "connect"?  You should not have to use anything labeled "connect" for this purpose.
<bungieQord> brainiac8008, what is this vector image you speak of
<runpain2> a little slow but just what i needed for listenig to my Bible on mp3
<brainiac8008> bungieQord: i
<nintendork32> NoelJB, it will just find it on the internet without being authed or anything on the server?
<bungieQord> runpain2, holy cow, that thing can play mp3s?
<brainiac8008> bungieQord: i'm pretty sure its an image in which lines are computer generated
<Kalidarn> EJ, did u install nvidia-glx
<dli> runpain2, you can remove x-window part, if only for mp3:)
<runpain2> i listen to it while i go to sleep and have it shut down at a given time
<slestak> is there a dedicated channel for netbook remox?
<brainiac8008> someone please correct me if im wrong
<slestak> remix
<usser> dli, 400mhz is very powerful, especially if its pentium 3
<arghh2d2> Dont know how to google this question, so I'm asking here...Im using ndiswrapper on a linksys usb wireless adapter.  It seems like when i first get online its decently fast and gradually slows down.  Does anyone know if thats a know issue?
<runpain2> yup play mp3 in movie player
<brainiac8008> bungieQord: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_image
<NoelJB> nintendork32: intra-net, not internet, if you've got things configured properly.
<dli> usser, I have one athlon-4 locked to 450MHz, GUI quite slow
<bungieQord> thx brainiac8008
<brainiac8008> bungieQord: yep
<runpain2> gona see if i can play dvds to i have the Bible on that too
<nintendork32> NoelJB: how do i configure it? just search and done?
<usser> dli, yea gnome is kind of slow on that, but there alternatives, lxde runs pretty snappy
<dli> usser, I run xfce on it
<praveen> how do i find the dependencies required  ????
<mikegriffin> praveen: did you see http://www.lemurproject.org/phorum/read.php?11,4688
<usser> dli, nah xfce is a big fat lie, its no faster than gnome :)
<bungieQord> runpain2, what version of the bible
<dli> usser, it's faster:)
<dli> usser, and smaller
<runpain2> Brb after i shut down and place dvd player in place of cd player
<usser> dli, try lxde
<runpain2> KJV
<mikegriffin> fluxbox ftw
<dli> usser, I run xfce on my core 2 laptop too
<Kalidarn> NoelJB, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837728 apparently mandriva did the same thing ;)
<EJ> Kalidarn: yes ... i went to system > admin > Nvidia and am trying to config it now ... 1st xserver restart reopter no screns found error ... i had it reconf and am restarting the system now
<runpain2> laters brb
<nintendork32> nvm it worked
<ardchoille> Places > Recent Documents. How can I increase the number of recents?
<praveen> mikegriffin, wow i bet thts the prob ... ill try it out
<ARob109> linux noob here: i tried adding mythbuntu to my ubuntu installation. when i open mythtv front end from the Applications list, the full screen configuation menus are improperly rendered and I can't see anything that I'm doing. I want to completely remove myth tv but don't know how.
<EJ> Kalidarn: now i am getting (EE) Failed to load module "type 1" (module does not exist,0) and (EE) No Devices Detected
<jerbear> i can't seem to connect to my nx server. anyone have any tips on how i can debug this?
<mikegriffin> praveen: good luck
<NoelJB> nintendork32: see :)
<paul567> ARob109: Hi. First how did you install Mythbuntu? Was it from Synaptic, did you use a sudo apt-get install command or did you compile it?
<racarter> how do I make an application run at start up?
<brainiac8008> racarter, system>preferences>sessions
<brainiac8008> racarter: then hit add
<Alberto1985> hi at all, i have my 8.10 ubuntu just insalled but it see my second partition like a "linux-swap" how can i fix it???
<racarter> ok but first, isn't there a folder i can check to see if it already starts at an existing run level?
<racarter> sorry, just curious how do it manually
<brainiac8008> racarter: hmm
<ARob109> paul567: I believe though synaptic. I just clicked the install link from: http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<ardchoille> brainiac8008: oh, nice. I've just been adding items in ~/.config/autostart
<brainiac8008> racarter: there you go
<w10> dion
<racarter> oh
<paul567> ARob109: Ok just give me a sec to check that link out and i'll get back to you
<brainiac8008> racarter: ~/.config/autostart
<ardchoille> brainiac8008: didn't know there was a gui for it
<Alberto1985> hi at all, i have my 8.10 ubuntu just insalled but it see my second partition like a "linux-swap" how can i fix it???
<brainiac8008> ardchoille: yep
<racarter> i thought it was harder than that, i thought you had to configure stuff in /etc/something
<praveen> mikegriffin, that problem has already been addressed there
<dsster> Hello, I have Ubuntu LiveCD and Iam trying to get it work as a pulsedriver server... So I have an xp laptop streaming using linco and ssh and pulseausio server on on linux box. The problem is that ubuntu doesn't play any sound.. when I do alsamixer i see only 2 options master and capute at "All"
<brainiac8008> racarter: dont know
<LSD|Ninja> OK, this is starting to annoy me. How the hell do I set a static IP and have it retained between boots?
<praveen> mikegriffin, #if HAVE_EXT_ATOMICITY_H #include <ext/atomicity.h>
<DVA5912> http://www.poweriso.com/poweriso-1.3.tar.gz can some one download that and tell me how to instll it?
<wos> can anyone help me with my Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950Q
<NetEcho> LSD|Ninja Static internal IP as in 192.168.* or 10.* or external IP?
<ardchoille> racarter: nah, just to get apps to auto-start in gnome put new items in ~/.config/autostart
<dsster> erros I get are W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted and setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<ardchoille> racarter: but probably better to let the gui handle it tho
<brainiac8008> ill second that ;-)
<LSD|Ninja> NetEcho: 192.168.* Every time I set it in NetworkManager it'll work until I reboot and then NM will "helpfully" assume I want DHCP again. Which I don't.
<NetEcho> hrm not to sure
<Alexx__> help
<LSD|Ninja> NetEcho: I can't even set it in /etc/network/interfaces since NM overrides that
<dsster> pulsemixer can still act as a server without paprefs right?
<Alexx__> gostaria de uma ajuda pelo amor de deus...........
<paul567> ARob109: Ok, so I think that link installs it through Synaptic. Now the easy command that I would give you to enter in a terminal is "sudo apt-get remove mythbuntu-common" however, if that is a little to advanced for you, you could go into synaptic, search for mythbuntu and click to remove everything related ot it.
<brainiac8008> racarter: might this be it? http://www.reviewsaurus.com/blogging-tips/statup-program-load-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<Alexx__> #ubuntu-br
<wos> Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950Q
<wos> Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950Q
<wos> can anyone help me with my Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950Q
<mikegriffin> praveen: squared away?
<neurobuntu> I'm having some problems with skype... when I try to make the test call I get "Problem with Audio Playback"
<brainiac8008> brb
<neurobuntu> help!
<mikegriffin> neurobuntu: its because their backdoor server is down
<praveen> mikegriffin, i dont get u
<mikegriffin> praveen: resolved?
<mikegriffin> neurobuntu: i was kidding, im sure you need some gstreamer something or another
<DVA5912> http://www.poweriso.com/poweriso-1.3.tar.gz can some one download that and tell me how to instll it?
<neurobuntu> mikegriffin, hmm....  how do I know what gstreamer thing to install?
<erUSUL> Alexx__: /join #ubuntu-br
<[[Hauppauge> can anyone help me with my Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950Q
<praveen> mikegriffin, nope this problem has already been resolved ...... but i am still getting the error
<mikegriffin> neurobuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<mwilson_> anyone use ubuntu, virtual box, to XP to run autocad?
<djungelkraem> neurobuntu: whats your problem with skype?
<neurobuntu> djungelkraem, when I try to place the test call it says "Problem with Audio Playback"
<dsster> anyone use pulsemixer?
<djungelkraem> neurobuntu: newly installed 8.10?
<neurobuntu> no I'm using 8.04
<wos> the wos has returned
<djungelkraem> tested different audio in/out in device settings (skype)
<dsster> pulseaudio* sorry all day working on this
<Guest8225> in xfce, how do i allign icons to the right? they all seem to allign left
<bungieQord> how do you save and quit in Nano?
<ce_LoLLypOp> cew_gokil_rocker eaa.......
<Guest8225> when i click to move the icons, they just go to the very right but the whole group stays to the left
<dsster> ctl w = write
<djungelkraem> neurobuntu: have you tested those settings?
<wos> can anyone tell me where i can get a ready-made windows vista virtual box?
<Guest8225> google
<neurobuntu> djungelkraem, ok I'll try that
<ce_LoLLypOp> cew_rocker
<Eressolar> bungieQord: ctrl+o and ctrl+x
<wos> who are you talking to guest 8225
<Guest8225> you..
<ce_LoLLypOp> bandung
<Guest8225> search google
<manzur> please i need help
<dsster> me too
<praveen> mikegriffin, is it possible to downgrade gcc from 4.3 ??
<wos> well thats a fine and dandy idea
<djungelkraem> neurobuntu: otherwise that problem is resolved in two type of ways in 8.10
<manzur> i need to create a superuser
<runpain2> Just what I thought it would play the DVDs too
<mikegriffin> praveen: dont try it
<praveen> mikegriffin, y not ??
<runpain2> watching a movie called the living bible
<mikegriffin> praveen: try it and see
<manzur> please help
<Goth> manzur: why do you need to create a superuser?
<praveen> mikegriffin, are there any libraries hich mite be required ???
<cew_rocker> hai leh knalan g'
<runpain2> this old laptop still cooking but even better with Ubuntu and not windoz
<manzur> Goth: because it is a little confuse
<Guest8225> i dont recommend ubuntu on old laptops. its pretty slow
<djungelkraem> neurobuntu: in 8.10 i solved that problem with reinstalling pulseaudio or the way by uninstalling pulseaudio and installing esound (you have to delete a pulseaudio related file manually with this solution). the latter is the only one that really worked perfect for me, with the first i get the problems back after som time.
<manzur> Goth: but i need to
<Goth> manzur: ok
<runpain2> this works great
<Guest8225> puppy linux is great for older machines
<ardchoille> manzur: do you not have sudo privileges?
<runpain2> Guest8225 it is working great here
<Goth> manzur: as root create a new user and add it to root group
<Guest8225> ubuntu runs slow on a single core processor
<Guest8225> oh. i always found it slow
<Goth> manzur: it should work for what you need
<runpain2> sure a little slow by not much though
<dsster> djungelkraem: have you ever gotten pulseaudio to work?
<manzur> ardchoille: no, i mean yes but with my user jesus and i want to erase that group and create a new one with sudo privileges
<runpain2> as long as i am not multitasking
<djungelkraem> dsster: no
<cew_rocker> bandung
<Guest8225> you can install xfce and use that. gnome is pretty slow
<dsster> djungelkraem: k, just making sure
<ardchoille> manzur: Ah, ok
<manzur> Goth: how do i do that?
<Guest8225> just a way to speed up ubuntu on slower machines
<Brandan> is there such a thing as ubuntu 9.0?
<Guest8225> no
<Brandan> ha!
<djungelkraem> dsster: i switched to esound and it has worked perfectly since then. though i have read comments where people say that the reinstalling pulseaudio solved all their skype problems.
<mhall119> there will be an Ubuntu 9.04
<runpain2> well guest8225 gota go catch all laters
<Guest8225> cya
<dsster> djungelkraem: ah ok. I am actually trying to use pulseaudio to stream sound from one box to another, can esound do that?
<KatieKitty> mhall119: yeah, it is called Jaunty
<djungelkraem> dsster: i have no idea :P what exactly are you trying to do?
<mikegriffin> praveen: how long does it take to fail, been compiling on my workstation for a while with no issue yet
<dsster> djungelkraem: well I have sound on 1 computer and I want it to be on the other
<praveen> mikegriffin, it failed in about 5 secs
<dsster> So I am streaming all sound directly to the server with pulseaudio
<KatieKitty> mhall119: 9.04 is called Jaunty Jackalope. and 9.10 is called Katie Kitty
<KatieKitty> :P
<djungelkraem> dsster: i dont know why it shouldnt work with esound - google it and read some more info about it :)
<dsster> djungelkraem: ok, thanks
<mhall119> KatieKitty: you'd be popular
<truebosko> Has anyone here installed lighttpd from the source tar? It needs me to install pcre, but I can't find it in package manager, and I already have libpcre3
<djungelkraem> neurobuntu: how's it going?
<n00b23452345> who wants to help me configure sound in 8.10 on an intel mac im about halfway through the tutorial before i get an error message
<KatieKitty> mhall119: i really hope canonical will use that name
<KatieKitty> hahahahah
<mhall119> I'm not sure what kind of adjective "Katie" is
<n00b23452345> who wants to help me configure sound in 8.10 on an intel mac im about halfway through the tutorial before i get an error message
<comradekingu> 10.04 little lolcat
<KatieKitty> mhall119: yeah, hahahaha
<KatieKitty> comradekingu: 10.10 Money Monkey
<KatieKitty> hahahah
<praveen> mikegriffin, do you want to have a look at my MakeFile ??
<eintroid> sounds odly dirty
<eintroid> oddly
<Logikos> is there a shortcut key to toggel between workspaces ?
<ardchoille> Logikos: Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<truebosko> Nevermind I got it, found what I needed using aptitude, can someone explain what it truly does? The man page doesnt make much sense to me in my tired state
<mhall119> Ctrl+Alt+Arrow
<Logikos> ardchoille: thanks
<truebosko> Noticed it listed a bunch of packages but .. thats about it
<ardchoille> yw
<KatieKitty> Logikos: in fluxbox,  Alt+F1 and so on....
<nullie_> i used the right click option "write to disc" in ubuntu to burn an iso as a bootable dvd, but my computer wont boot from it, is write to disc not made for disk images?
<vahnx2> To be honest, I never use more than 1 Workspace unless I'm using a VM
<vahnx2> can you browse the dvd?
<vahnx2> what shows up on it?
<vahnx2> if you see a .iso on the dvd, you didn't burn it right.
<nullie_> yes i can browse it inside ubuntu, the iso's contents are displayed...
<vahnx2> at the root of the dvd?
<nullie_> at the root of it?
<vahnx2> yeah the top level when u click the dvd
<vahnx2> you see many files?
<Killer--Tux> hello
<Killer--Tux> i have a question how safe is a ftp
<vahnx2> or do you see a .iso and see the files within the iso on the dvd
<nullie_> yeah, i click it on ubuntus desktop and i see the setup files within the image...
<nintendork32> how do i connect remotely?
<nullie_> there isnt just a singular .iso on the disk
<nintendork32> to a remote PC?
<vahnx2> sounds like it burned correctly then
<nullie_> why wont it boot then
<vahnx2> should be bootable
<usser> nintendork32, linux or windows on the remote pc?
<KatieKitty> nullie_: i think u din set ur bios setting to boot from cd rom yet
<Killer--Tux> nintendork32 what are you trying to do
<Killer--Tux> ?!?
<nintendork32> usser: linux server with gnome installed
<nullie_> yes i have KatieKitty because it will boot from an ubuntu disc with no problems
<KatieKitty> Killer--Tux: ftp is safe enough...
<nintendork32> remote desktop is what i want
<ardchoille> nullie_: dumb question but I gotta ask, is your computer set to boot from other drives? Are you getting any errors while booting?
<vahnx2> hm
<vahnx2> all i can think is a bad burn which rarely happens
<Killer--Tux> KatieKitty is there a way of cracking the pass
<vahnx2> you can try matching the checksum
<Savage-{> anybody able to get the new XFI driver working yet?
<vahnx2> with the iso
<KatieKitty> Killer--Tux: bruteforce it....
<Killer--Tux> i have just set one up and am try to secure it
<vahnx2> and test the iso in a vm to be sure its not a bad iso
<Killer--Tux> ?!?
<KatieKitty> Killer--Tux: try sftp
<Killer--Tux> how do i bruteforce it
<nullie_> i guess ill have to dl vmware just to test the iso -_-
<nintendork32> Killer--Tux, usser
<loveless777x> hello everyone i have a question dose anyone know where i can find a iso file of DSL
<nintendork32> ??
<vahnx2> download vurtialbox
<vahnx2> its like 25mb and runs much quicker
<KatieKitty> Killer--Tux: notsure, lol, i am not into hacking, lol
<bungieQord> Ok guys, I'm needing to write a bash script that take takes a file/directory and uses the test command to find out if it's a regular file or not with if statements. Can someone show me what the first line of the if statement should look like? Thanks to any help!
<nullie_> virtualbox, thats what i meant
<jontec> I am trying to figure out the origin of a package that I see in the repository... it's called libgv-ruby and in the description it says that the source package is called graphviz?
<loveless777x> ty
<vahnx2> how did you make an iso, with dd?
<usser> nintendork32, then u need to install openssh server on it
<KatieKitty> loveless777x: u r looking for DSL linux?
<Killer--Tux> nintendork32 ?!? usser ?!?\
<scientes> how do i turn off disk quotas?
<vahnx2> well if the iso works in a vm, try burning the iso to a new disk with a diff program
<loveless777x> yes but in a iso file
<usser> nintendork32, so that u can use X forwarding with ssh
<nintendork32> usser: i just want remote desktop, thats IT
<bullgard4> What TV players does Ubuntu provide except for zattoo?
<ardchoille> loveless777x:  http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<scientes> i have super user reservered space and i would like to disable that
<Savage-{> anybody able to get the new XFI driver working yet?
<Killer--Tux> nintendork32 o wht don't you use vnc ?!?
<nintendork32> so consider ubuntu desktop to ubuntu desktop
<nintendork32> VNC?
<loveless777x> i tryed there but the only iso link they had was dead
<vahnx2> vnc is great for local but a pain to configure behind a router
<usser> nintendork32, yea vnc then
<nintendork32> nnc?
<nintendork32> apt-get it?
<gavagai> Is Firefox just a total pig on Linux?  right now it is using 50% of now it is using 50% of my cpu.  i have to restart it every few hours or my laptop is molten
<vahnx2> apt-get install vncviewer
<nullie_> if i can virtualize the iso does that mean i just need to re-burn the dvd with "write-to-disc"?
<Killer--Tux> nintendork32 yes that work fine for me
<KatieKitty> loveless777x: here ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10.iso
<vahnx2> and make sure a vnc server is running on the other machine
<ardchoille> loveless777x: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<bungieQord> sigh good luck, getting vnc to work with ubuntu was a nightmare for me
<vahnx2> vnc works fine for me but i only use it on a lan
<nintendork32> do i need anything on the remote pc?
<usser> nintendork32, gnome has built in vnc server
<Killer--Tux> nintendork32 need help setting it up ?!?
<vahnx2> yeah a vncserver
<LF|Irssi> Firefox has an enourmous appatite for ram, might try Opera instead
<usser> nintendork32, its called vino
<nintendork32> vncserver on the remote one?
<Killer--Tux> nintendork32 yes vnc server like vahnx2 said
<nullie_> if i can virtualize the iso does that mean i just need to re-burn the dvd with "write-to-disc" vahnx2?
<vahnx2> yeah
<nintendork32> ok
<Killer--Tux> yes
<nintendork32> brb
<gavagai> ram is not an issue, it uses 50% of my intel core 2 duo cpu cycles
<sam__> /socallinux.org
<KatieKitty> LF|Irssi: i prefer seamonkey...
<usser> nintendork32, just run vino-preferences setup access
<Killer--Tux> alright
<vahnx2> possibly. i'd use a diff program or one built for burning isos to disks
<KatieKitty> gavagai: it is normal that ff suck ur ram, lol
<usser> nintendork32, if your server is behind the router u'll need to forward port 5900
<vahnx2> in windows i use burncdcc. its like a meg. might run through wine
<gavagai> it is using my cpu not my ram
<scientes> i have super user reservered space and i would like to disable that
<gavagai> i could cook a steak on my laptop after it runs for a few hours
<xorlim> how do I make my Windows games work under WINE on Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> gavagai: My Firefox does not occupy that much of my CPU's time. But occasionally it uses 50% of its time when I have been using it to watch youtube videos.
<KatieKitty> gavagai: u r running youtube izzit? or any flash? if u r running that, it is normal
<vahnx2> firefox has memory leaks like crazy. recommended to close it every half an hour or so
<Piggo> Anybody know why I would keep getting ( exit code: 2) when trying to connect to the interwebz?
<TeraX> question: i am trying to choose a video card for ubuntu  (gaming,playing ,videos,etc..) .which is best geforce 8600 or radeon hd 3850 ?
<nullie_> i always use poweriso in windows, what else will work in ubunu besides write-to-disc vahnx2?
<gavagai> i have watched a bunch of youtube videos, yes
<Killer--Tux> xorlim you need to configure wine first
<xorlim> Killer--Tux: ok
<scientes> /dev/sda1             9.3G  5.1G  937M  85% /
<scientes>  how do i mix this
<vahnx2> hm, in ubuntu i use ..
<Killer--Tux> xorlim or you can try cedega
<vahnx2> the one for kde, whats it called
<KatieKitty> xorlim: if u wan wine to totally support windows games, copy ur c:\windows\system32 from windows to ur wine
<scientes> 5 + 1 = 10????????? pls help
<vahnx2> k3b
<gavagai> seems crazy, i do the same thing in windows on this machine and firefox doesn't do that
<nullie_> ill dl k3b then as well
<xorlim> KatieKitty: thanks
<vahnx2> yeah normally though ill boot into windows to burn something.
<bullgard4> gavagai: This is a busy channel. Thus, please prefix your messages with the nick of the person whom you direct your message to.
<KatieKitty> xorlim: but u have to tell u, this way is not legal
<scientes> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<scientes> /dev/sda1             9.3G  5.1G  937M  85% /
<scientes> wht is this?
<vahnx2> your hard drive probably
<xorlim> KatieKitty: ok
<solid_liq> the ov51x-jpeg-source packages doesn't seem to be ported to the 2.6.27 kernel in 8.10 (from 8.10's own package)  anyone know where to find out about this?
<KatieKitty> xorlim: just use it for urself, dun do it for ur fren, :)
<xorlim> KatieKitty: is it not legal if I own an XP CD?
<scientes> but 5+1 does not = 9.3
<vahnx2> hm
<xorlim> KatieKitty: ok
<vahnx2> you probably have a dual boot no?
<vahnx2> actually
<KatieKitty> xorlim: it is still not legal to copy it into wine and run it, lol
<vahnx2> i bet the 3 gigs is a swap file
<xorlim> KatieKitty: ok
<scientes> vahnx2, no that on another partition
<usser> scientes, there can be stuff mounted on it
<vahnx2> oh.
<scientes> thats not a drive its a partition vahnx2
<bungieQord> I'm needing to write a bash script that take takes a file/directory and uses the test command to find out if it's a regular file or not with if statements. Can someone show me what the first line of the if statement should look like?
<co_cari> sexy
<scientes> usser, doesnt work like that
<Pedrolito> when I upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04, 'cat /dev/input/eventX' where X corresponds to the event of my keyboard or my mouse stopped producing output. Do you think that it is due to the upgrade to the latest xorg version, as 'cat /dev/input/eventX' works fine in runlevel 3?
<n00b23452345> where do i copy the alsa-driver folder to
<usser> scientes, sure does ds18B!6
<usser> err
<n00b23452345> ???????????????//
<jazz49> is this the channel for newbies
<vahnx2> they should fix this one issue. when you install the kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, it changes your login screen to kubuntus and you have to manually change it back
<GMWeezel> why can't i hide gnome panels beneath windows like the windows start bar so they dont waste screen space?
<vahnx2> jazz49 this is for anything ubuntu related
<KatieKitty> jazz49: this channel is for everyone
<jazz49> thank you
<vahnx2> gmweezel i think you can
<vahnx2> theres an option in properties called autohide
<GMWeezel> how?
<mhall119> GMWeezel: there is autohide
<vahnx2> right click the bar, properties
<GMWeezel> autohide doesnt work very well
<jazz49> how do I get drives other than my ubunto drive to mount automatically?
<vahnx2> yeah its not the best =S
<vahnx2> jazz you gotta edit /etc/fstab
<GMWeezel> sigh i cant believe they wont add such a simple feature
<vahnx2> it's kinda complex.
<mhall119> GMWeezel: I didn't think it was possible in Windows
<vahnx2> you need to make a directory too for a diff paritions
<jazz49> is there no gui to use?
<GMWeezel> mhall119: erm yeah it's possible. i never have my start bar on top. annoys the heck out of me.
<vahnx2> possibly.. you get used to it after a while though
<vahnx2> sudo fdisk -ls will list ur partitions
<GMWeezel> ive been using gnome for 2 years now. it still annoys me.
<gavagai> What are the Ubuntu Firefox Modifications that are installed in the Ubuntu firefox?
<vahnx2> then do sudo mkdir /media/partitionName
<KatieKitty> jazz49: nop, u have to do it manually
<mhall119> GMWeezel: huh, mine is always above the windows
<vahnx2> then when you edit fstab you enter in some string
<jazz49> how do I find terminal? it is not in menus
<vahnx2> its under application i think
<GMWeezel> mhall119: can be disabled by right clicking and goign to properites and disabling "always on top."
<jazz49> so it is
<mhall119> thanks, GMWeezel
<GMWeezel> no problem
<vahnx> jazz 1 sec im gonna google for a simple tutorial if i can find one to link you
<jazz49> tks
<mhall119> GMWeezel: it might be possible in KDE or XFCE
<ARCKEDA> nomasteryoda:  We need to talk.
<GMWeezel> i hate the way KDE looks and id rather not switch window managers just because they lack such a simple feature because i know of some KDE lacks that gnome has that would bother me more.
<dgillard> irc.igs.ca
<mhall119> Gnome is kind of known for doing things their way, and not making every option possible
<shadowwulf> when running amarok in ubuntu 8.10 i get a audio output unavailble... the device is busy ... any suggestions how to fix that ?
<KatieKitty> GMWeezel: KDE4 is nice now, :)
<vahnx> i know many kde heads. gnome i find is easier to navigate but crashes more
<LF|Irssi> <3 KDE4
<vahnx> kde4 is pretty nice
<KatieKitty> LF|Irssi: but still, i prefer fluxbox & LXDE lol
<GMWeezel> i hate the style of the icons, not the form. the bubblyness. ew...
<vahnx> gr fluxbox! hehe
<jeebster> Does KDE4 support Japanese input?
<KatieKitty> vahnx: yeah, even windows 7 is using KDE4
<vahnx> hehe yeah i saw that
<ARCKEDA> Crap, when will nomasteryoda get back?
<vahnx> well that's not a bad thing no?
<vahnx> i cant find a newbie guide to automounting partitions at boot
<KatieKitty> vahnx: it is not a bad thing, if M$ admit that they r using KD$4, lol
<vahnx> i know if you install ubuntu last it usually autodetects all partitions
<mhall119> vahnx: install disk-manager
<nullie_> Windows 7 actually uses KDE?
<vahnx> a kde like bar
<KatieKitty> nullie_: yeah, and they modified it and claim i as their own work
<jeebster> lol
<KatieKitty> nullie_: when their 1st alpha, they even running fluxbox and conky on it, lol
<nullie_> ok well there is a difference between "kde" and "kde like", i dont care what they have stole, i just wanna see em laughed at
<central> hello,  please ubuntu 8.10 its a gusty or a hardy ?
<jazz49> I tried "storage device manager" but can not get it to do anything
<n00b23452345> how do you enable the cube
<vahnx> it's not really kde. just the taskbar looks similar
<mhall119> 8.10 is intrepid
<shadowwulf> when running amarok in ubuntu 8.10 i get a audio output unavailble... the device is busy ... any suggestions how to fix that ?
<vahnx> instead of quicklaunch the icons r bigger and expand when u click them
<vahnx> not that i'd know
<omshanti> ok so i open text editor, click on save, and my program crashes. tried it again - crash.  tried open office - CRASH!
<KatieKitty> vahnx: i heard their so called "hybrid kernel" uses bsd kernel codes, lol
<omshanti> it won't let me save text files to disk but it will let me save files from the internet
<vahnx> the only way they can recover from vista is by stealing. which i don't see can have that bad an outcome
<vahnx> i think they're learning from their mistakes with vista
<sgtski> any 8.10 mini 9 users???
<KatieKitty> vahnx: yeah,
<vahnx> is it true toshiba will be running OS X -__-   and does Microsoft own ibm and hp?
<KatieKitty> sgtski: not me, i prefer to debootstrap myself...
<anheixie> 这里有 中国人加入吗 ？
<Anacranom> win 7 IS Vista,,, gah!  what are you thinking?
<Cr> I not a mini 9 user but I am on an apsire one
<KatieKitty> vahnx: nop, M$ dun own them, just they have a damn contract to force them to install vista....
<KatieKitty> anheixie: huan ying ni
<vahnx> did that happen recently?
<KatieKitty> anheixie: ni ke yi dao #ubuntu-cn qu :)
<Weez> i have a question, i am trying to update my nvidia drivers and i keep getting an error that xserver is running and must be shut down, ive tried ctrl-alt-backspace, gdm stop etc etc and nothing suts it down
<anheixie> KatieKitty: ni shi?
<Weez> any odeas?
<vahnx> i ran a dual boot with vista and a diff os. i found 7 was much better, but still pretty much is vista - old bugs + new bugs
<mhall119> Weez: Intrepid?
<Weez> yes
<shadowwulf> when running amarok in ubuntu 8.10 i get a audio output unavailble... the device is busy ... any suggestions how to fix that ?
<mhall119> nv or nvidia driver?
<Weez> nvidia
<Weez> 180.02
<n00b23452345> whats the cube shortcut
<mhall119> does that work with xorg 7.4
<mhall119> ?
<vahnx> ctrl+alt+mouse click
 * enygmun hello ppl
<n00b23452345> not working
<n00b23452345> cube
<central> please i need to ass an external source i use ubuntu 8.10 and i have 2 choices hardy or gusty witch one i shuld use ?
<vahnx> did you enable it?
<Weez> hmm tell ya in a sec
<central> add
<vahnx> install the compiz config settings manager
<n00b23452345> i have desktop effects enabled
<vahnx> then you can check a box to enable the cube
<n00b23452345> just no cube yet
<kitche> central: neither
<mhall119> Weez, last I heard the proprietary nvidia driver didn't work in Intrepid
<vahnx> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<vahnx> type that to install the settings so u can enable cube
<n00b23452345> after that how do i find it
<central> ok so do you know how to get vidalia with ubuntu 8.10 ?
<vahnx> it will be in preferences
<sgtski> im haviing trouble getting the cube to work too
<Weez> mhall is there another versiuon i could try?
<vahnx> somewhere
<vahnx> as 'Advanced desktop settings"
<mhall119> Weez: I don't know, nVidia may not have released new drivers yet
<bungieQord> Does anyone here know any shell script?
<central> ok
<Weez> these 180 are listed as beta but they were released last week
 * enygmun need help - how to start boot in CLI
<Weez> ok ill sit tight for a little while
<mhall119> Weez: let me know if it works
<usser> bungieQord, yea some
<Weez> btw: whats is the proper way to shut down xserver?
<usser> Weez, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<vahnx> anyone know a accurate site thats up-to-date frequently that shows actual stats of how many ppl use mac, linux, and windows?
<vahnx> i hear linux is like 3% mac 10% and rest windows but all i see are windows pc everywhere
<Weez> hmm i tried gdm stop and it loggd out and restarted it
<Weez> lemme try again
<mhall119> vahnx: not possible to be accurate on that
<vahnx> yeah but one that is pretty close
<nullie_> it would be impossible to really know vahnx, you cant base it on copies downloaded because they are copied and torrented and re-downloaded, etc.
<bungieQord> usser, I'm needing to write a bash script that take takes a file name in and uses the test command to find out if it's a regular file or not with if statements. Can you show me what the first line of the if statement should look like?
<dmarkey> anyone know why ubunti dropped sparc support?
<vahnx> in my optionin from what i see, 99.7% Windows, .1% mac, and .2% linux
<mhall119> too many platforms, not enough people
<nullie_> i think macs is a little larger then that vahnx
<usser> bungieQord, if [ test -f filename ] ; then
<dmarkey> mhall119: was that directed at me?
<usser> bungieQord, that tests if the file is a regular file
<vahnx> possibly. i live in canada tho where everything is expensive
<Weez> weird, it appaears the xserver is being stopped but when i try to load the newer drivers it says you appear to have an xserver running therefore the dirvers cannot be installed
<mhall119> dmarkey: yes, sorry
<nullie_> mac is expensive regardless where you live though vahnx
<mhall119> Canonical doesn't have enough people, and they wanted to focus more on the server and mobile versions, so something had to be cut
<vahnx> mass ban o.O
<bungieQord> usser, thank you
<Gnea> okay, just had a problem come up that has only happened once before... i went to run vmware and, after doing a cut 'n paste to the session, my ctrl and shift keys won't work anymore
<vahnx> i think ctrl leaves input from the vm, not too sure tho
<vahnx> in virtualbox ctrl leaves
<nullie_> i would use a mac but i had bad experiences using the version before leopard in a computer graphics class :|
<Gnea> hrm, i'll check 3vmware 9see/ no shift key1 argh...0
<vahnx> i just started using a mac like a week ago. making a techno song in garage band
<vahnx> other than garageband i find macs pretty stale
<usser> bungieQord, sorry lose test. [ substitutes it. ie you can write if test -f filename ; then or if [ -f filename ] ; then
<bungieQord> how do you paste in nano?
<kitche> bungieQord: just click
<nullie_> im surprised microshaft hasnt ordered apple to port garageband to windows or microshaft pulls the mac version of ms office or something
<bitmouse> hey everytime Ubuntu install touches my NTFS  File System it corrupts it. any advice for how to tell Ubuntu to leave it alone?
<kitche> bungieQord: depends on how your term is setup though either middle click or left click
<bungieQord> kitche, I have a weird glitch right now where right-click is not working, I'd have to reboot
<bitmouse> or to prevent the corruption? also Gparted seems to be doing the same thing unfortunetly
<kitche> bitmouse: try uninstalling ntfs-3g driiver should fix it
<TJ12> is there a program like limewire for kubuntu
<vahnx> a big percentage of microsofts cash comes from office
<fsufitch> hi. where would i be able to find the default human theme for download in .tar.gz format? i have a computer that's not running ubuntu, but that i would like to use the human theme on GTK
<kitche> !info frostwire > TJ12
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in intrepid
<vahnx> i think
<mhall119> bitmouse: mount it read only
<bahadunn> I installed 8.10 on eee pc 1000 and compiled rt2860sta wireless drivers.  How do I get ubuntu to auto detect wireless networks like I have seen it do for wireless cards that it supports out of the box?
<vahnx> i installed frostwire in intrepid.
<vahnx> maybe i got it from the site
<kitche> bitmouse: ntfs-3g has issues it seems in 8.10 from the reports I have seen
<vahnx> cant remember
<[1]Matt> Hello Ubuntu people =) can i get sum help with my login screen... I tried changing the theme and now it wont boot...
<TJ12> !info frostwire
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in intrepid
<nintendork87> what was the vncserver package? vino?
<theKox> hie there! does any one know where i could find the pixmap gtk+theme engine?
<TJ12> hrm
<fsufitch> [1]Matt, what do you mean it won't boot?
<IdleOne> fsufitch, try searching for human theme for windows
<mhall119> theKox: I think the pixmap theme has some issues in Intrepid
<fsufitch> IdleOne, this computer is also linux. getting the windows theme doesnt help ;)
<[1]Matt> "greeter app failed to start. Trying another one" i click ok and the sme thing comes up...
<vahnx> what should i have to eat? anyone any suggestions?
<nullie_> my iso wont boot in virtualbox vahnx, it looks like i wasted my time downloading that 1.6gb iso, with my dsl connection -_-
<fsufitch> [1]Matt, try switching to tty1 using ctrl+alt+f1
<mhall119> vahnx: Chinese
<IdleOne> fsufitch, I reaise that but the site might be hosting both theme versions
<vahnx> 1.6gb iso?
<IdleOne> realise*
<[1]Matt> k brb =)
<fsufitch> [1]Matt, once there, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<vahnx> ubuntu is i think 650mb
<fsufitch> IdleOne, alright
<[1]Matt> lemme right this down.. lol
<nullie_> it isnt ubuntu vahnx, i already have an ubuntu disk
<fsufitch> IdleOne, i was just thinking that perhaps there was some central repo of all ubuntu art
<nite_johnboy> Where is the folder for KDE wallpaper located ? ?
<vahnx> which iso were u burning?
<nintendork87> what ftp SERVER(not client) does anyone recommend for ubuntu
<theKox> mhall119: I got the emerald and compiz but i'n quite unable 2 t8k full theme effect on my interbrid
<mhall119> does "2 t8k" == "to take"?
<nite_johnboy> nintendorl87: There is a ubuntu server edition I believe....
<[1]Matt> What do i do after i type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<nintendork87> nite_johnboy: of what?
<vahnx> i think thats it matt
<anheixie> where
<theKox> mhall119: yes!
<[1]Matt> or should that work?
<bungieQord> what does "fi" mean after if statements
<eMulero> where is spanish channel ??
<[1]Matt> sweet. thanks =)
<mhall119> theKox: what's not taking effect?
<vahnx> after a reconfigure it should be back to normal, not 100% sure
<[1]Matt> i might be back.. ha
<nintendork87> !es eMulero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es eMulero
<nintendork87> !es |  eMulero
<ubottu> eMulero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nite_johnboy> nintendork87: Sorry - misunderstood what you ere asking...
<vahnx> they NEED to make logmein for linux
<nintendork87> i need an ftp server (not client) for ubuntu
<eMulero> ah ok
<sliverchair> is there a window manager that emulates mac for Ubuntu?
<mhall119> bungieQord: fi == end if
<vahnx> only reason why i run windows as my server
<mhall119> it's "if" backwards
<Light-> hello, would someone be able direct me to a guide for setting up an ubuntu package repository on a remote server? I have tried searching, but to no avail
<vahnx> silverchair: theres a great guide somewhere to make ubuntu look like os x
<partymetroid> Hello, I have installed Fedora alongside my Ubuntu installation.  I chose not to install Fedora's GRUB, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to add Fedora to Ubuntu's GRUB.  Thank you. :)
<partymetroid> Oh, and please use my name. :)
<vahnx> silvershair: check out this: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<Light-> partymetroid: edit /boot/grub/menu/lst
<usser> nintendork32, take a look at vsftpd
<Light-> partymetroid: sorrt /boot/grub/menu.lst
<partymetroid> I now that, Life-
<bahadunn> network manager does not auto detect wireless networks?
<vahnx> my wireless is flaky in ubuntu =S
<partymetroid> Light-: I don't know what to add to menu.lst.
<vahnx> sometimes the light will be on when its off, etc./
<theKox> mhall119: If i change theme on desktop settings, it says theme won't look as intended 'cause the required Gtk+theme engine 'pixmap' is not installed. Any suggestions?
<Light-> partymetroid, http://ma65p.wordpress.com/2008/08/07/how-to-edit-grubs-boot-menu-adding-an-os/
<vahnx> try sudo apt-get install pixmap
<mhall119> it doesn't look like the pixmap theme is in Intrepid's repos
<vahnx> oh theKox, that might not matter
<theKox> vahnx: I'll just give it a try.
<IdleOne> fsufitch, try this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/human-theme/human-theme_0.28.5.tar.gz
<n00b23452345> i installed all the compiz stuff but how do i actually start using the cube, the alt ctrl and left click wont work
<vahnx> i got that before when messing with my themes and it still worked
<partymetroid> Light-: that doesn't tell how to add a Linux distribution... just Windows. :/
<sliverchair> vahnx: thanks, checking it out now, looks real great
<TJ12> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<TJ12> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<TJ12> root@tj-laptop:~#
<FloodBot1> TJ12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n00b23452345> i installed all the compiz stuff but how do i actually start using the cube, the alt ctrl and left click wont work
<nintendork87> i need an ftp server (not client) for ubuntu
<vahnx> silverchair yeah its awesome ;D
<TJ12> how i upgrade to JRE
<vahnx> nintendork: found this on google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611
<fsufitch> IdleOne, wonderful! i'll give it a shot
<mhall119> n00b23452345: did you enable cube?
<Anacranom> nintendork87, look at vsftpd
<Anacranom> nintendork87, look at vsftpd
<vahnx> might work. looks complecated tho
<n00b23452345> all i did was enable advanced desktop but where are the cube settings
<nite_johnboy> nintendorl87: Here is a link for you - Not sure if this is what you want to accomplish:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<Light-> partymetroid: its tells you how to find what partition the os is on, and gives you an example for linux... all you need to know is the name of the fedora kernel boot image which I cant help you with
<TJ12> !JRE
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<vahnx> in compiz config look for the cube
<vahnx> you can search cube in the filter thing
<theKox> vahnx: Cheers mate!! it installed!!!
<partymetroid> Light-: Oh, thanks.  Sorry ^_^;.
<vahnx> sweet
<n00b23452345> where is the compiz config menu
<partymetroid> Light-: I know how to find the name of the Linux kernel.  Thanks.
<vahnx> in preferences i think
<mhall119> n00b23452345: Under Settings->Preferences
<vahnx> my armpits smell like onion =S
<usser> !info vsftpd
<Light-> lovely
<ubottu> vsftpd (source: vsftpd): The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 400 kB
<n00b23452345> all i have is the stretchy windows
<vahnx> did you go to the options?
<Anacranom> nintendork87, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<vahnx> in the preferences theres many things u can change
<n00b23452345> i cant see it
<Light-> n00b23452345, compizconfig-settings-manager. install it.
<vahnx> hm thats really odd
<ralpho> http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-servers/
<mhall119> n00b23452345: apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins
<vahnx> noob check out this pic. can you see this stuff? http://media.arstechnica.com/reviews/os/ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-review.media/compiz_config.png
<nite_johnboy> nintendork87: Here is a link for you - Not sure if this is what you want to accomplish:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<mhall119> n00b23452345: apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<sere> anyone know if X11 uses xorg.conf like it use to?? im trying to set up my moniter and video
<vahnx> i think X11 uses xorg, not 100% sure
<mhall119> sere: it will use it if it's there, but it can be empty of configuration data
<vahnx> .conf that is
<nintendork87> vsftpd doesnt work
<nintendork87> idk how to open it
<vahnx> go to terminal and type it
<sere> mhall119, i use fluxbox and im trying to set up the background wallpaper using fbsetbg but it wont set it in full and im thinking its because of the xorg.conf......any ideas?
<anti_theocon> lot of people in here
<usser> nintendork87, you dont open it, you edit /etc/vsftpd.conf and run the daemon sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<vahnx> not 100% sure how to use ftp in linux tho, never tired
<hornets> ahm
<nintendork87> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<usser> sere, try feh to set wallpaper
<mhall119> sere: shouldn't have anything to do with Xorg
<hornets> what's the last vanilla source for kernel server edition of ubuntu?
<vahnx> fluxbox is evil! i dont think i managed to get a wallpaper working
<darkdeeper> hai eveyone.my usb is alwiz mounted as read only.anyone can help me on this.try to chmod and its still give me the read only primission.
<n00b23452345> what are the best effects for compiz
<nintendork87> i get that when i run it^^
<hornets> 2.6.24-21-server
<hornets> ?
<bouma> unrar is being stupid. it skips, doesnt extract files with  unrar x ../file.rar * .
<mhall119> I got wallpapers working in fluxbox, as long as I didn't run nautilus
<bouma> it wants a list of files to extract and wont extract all files
<usser> nintendork87, its already running it seems
<TJ12> I installed Java, when i went to run FrostWire it wont run...
<nintendork87> n00b: all of them
<vahnx> noob, i like the cube, burning windows, dont like wobble
<vahnx> 3d window previews
<bouma> even if i say *
<TJ12> I installed Java, when i went to run FrostWire it wont run...
<nintendork87> usser: how do i open it?
<vahnx> also the awn-doc is really cool
<windowsgavemeara> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bouma> it like needs *.SWA for each extension
<vahnx> nintendork: install avant-window-navigator. its a cool mac like doc
<anti_theocon> are you administrator?
<hornets> anyone here use ubuntu server edition?
<windowsgavemeara> how do i burn a bootale cd thats not in iso format?
<usser> nintendork87, edit /etc/vsftpd.conf to your liking and restart vsftpd for changes to take effect sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<darkdeeper> TJ12, run frostwire in terminal.it will tell you to change ur java type
<sere> this is odd...i never had this problem before.....i got the nvidia drivers and correct resolution so im stumped
<usser> nintendork87, for an extensive list of options man vsftpd.conf
<darkdeeper> hai eveyone.my usb is alwiz mounted as read only.anyone can help me on this.try to chmod and its still give me the read only primission.
<vahnx> read only eh..
<nintendork87> i just want a different one
<mhall119> sere: is nautilus running, or something else that will manage your desktop?
<ZeZu> anyone know of anything that will auto mount a disk image with part. table ?
<vahnx> try it in windows and see if u can write to it
<anti_theocon> right click it?
<sere> mhall119,  i dont believe so
<jkoltner> Any idea why "root@atomix:~# rpcinfo -p localhost" produces "rpcinfo: can't contact portmapper: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused" ???  I've tried this on a couple of systems (I'm working through a Ubuntu book) and on both of them I get the same error.
<jkoltner> (This is 8.10, BTW.)
<anti_theocon> ping 127.0.0.1
<darkdeeper> vahnx, yeah it keep sayaing read only.i try to fdisk it but its said read only primission.danggg
<bullgard4> The file /sys/power/state includes a line "mem disk". What does that mean?
<vahnx> even in windows?
<mhall119> sere: is X using compositing?
<TJ12> dark i pasted you
<vahnx> assuming u have windows too
<vahnx> you could try booting the ubuntu live cd and see if u can write from there
<sere> mhall119,  not sure what that means?
<vahnx> just to illiminate issues
<vahnx> e*
<hornets> is there any handbook or tutorial that show how to set up a simple proftpd?
<Anacranom> jkoltner, any reason why you logged in as root?
<darkdeeper> vahnx, dont have windows.
<mhall119> sere, wondering if X is using hardware acceleration
<vahnx> in root everything works ;D
<darkdeeper> TJ12, its tat for me?
<vahnx> plus its secure
<sere> mhall119, oh haha and yes
<TJ12> its what i get when i type frostwire in terminal
<darkdeeper> vahnx, hold on.i run it as sudo.but lemme run it as root.please hold
<mhall119> sere: that might cause problems setting the background
<jkoltner> Anacronom -- I'm not, I just did a "sudo -i" beforehand
<vahnx> k
<jkoltner> This machine doesn't have the real root account enabled (as is the default)
<n00b23452345> is it hard to get doom on 8.10
<TJ12> darkdeeper its what i get when i type frostwire in terminal
<darkdeeper> vahnx, nope.. still the same
<jkoltner> "sudo rpicinfo -p" also produces "Connection refused"
<darkdeeper> TJ12 please hold.
<vahnx> you can try booting off the live ubuntu disk
<sere> mhall119,  hmmm i just dont get this ....i never had this problem before
<vahnx> and see if the usb is read only there
<n00b23452345> ne1 have doom working on 8.10
<darkdeeper> TJ12 you dont have the latest java.what version or ubuntu are u using
<jwires> does anyone know where you can download airodump?
<bouma> unrar is retarded
<TJ12> 8.08 dark
<bouma> unrar wont just let me extract files
<darkdeeper> 8.08???????
<c0d3-r3d> Hello i need a little help
<bouma> it wants a white list of every file
<bouma> argh
<TJ12> i think
<c0d3-r3d> i was able to write to /usr/share/themes but now i cant
<darkdeeper> is there is ubuntu 8.08?
<jkoltner> Is anyone with a stock-install of 8.10 able to run rpcinfo?
<bullgard4> What TV players does Ubuntu provide except for zattoo?
<bouma> i have to extract all the files from about 30rar's.. and i cant use the shell to do this cause unrar skips files withing being given their name
<c0d3-r3d> whats the command to chmod the folder
<anti_theocon> hey all!
<TJ12> 8.04
<TJ12> is what i got
<Anacranom> nintendork87, i have a ftp server for my IRC chanel mems, and has been a very secure and good sever for quite some time now,,, he details are at http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=63
<bullgard4> darkdeeper: No.
<bungieQord> what is the correct syntax to write an else if statement?
<bungieQord> for bash
<TJ12> darkdeeper: i got 8.04
<bullgard4> bungieQord: Would you mind to ask that i the #bash channel.
<darkdeeper> TJ12, please follow this guide. "https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html" it will help you install java
<anti_theocon> is there an alternate chatroom for the revolution guys tonite?
<c0d3-r3d> whats the command to chmod the folder
<jkoltner> bungieQord: if (command) then (more commands) else (still more commands) fi
<jkoltner> Where there's a line break before "then", "else", "fi" and all the various commnads
<omshanti> fi you say?
<c0d3-r3d> ? chmod
<darkdeeper> i think he mean if
<darkdeeper> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<c0d3-r3d> ooh lol
<kindofabuzz> ok now i can't even get anything to work right in xorg.conf. no matter what i do, i still only have two resolutions
<kindofabuzz> anyone?
<nintendork87> can i configure vsftpd to only ftp a certain directory? eg: ~/ftp/
<usser> nintendork87, yes sure
<TJ12> darkdeeper: there both checked in adept installer so their installed
<foldingstock> nintendork87: you can create a "chroot'd" environment
<nintendork87> usser: how exactly?
<n00b23452345> are you only able to play shawreware doom or is the full version of doom free now
<bungieQord> jkoltner, so I can't do an if (command) then (more commands) else if (command) then (command) else (more commands) ??
<darkdeeper> TJ12 but urs said its not install..
<c0d3-r3d> How do i chmod /usr/share/themes since i no longer can write to it when my account has root privilages
<TJ12> darkdeeper: SunJava6 Runtime and Sun Java 6 Plugin
<Sausage> My server has 3 IP addresses, and I want to use something other than the default for opening a new connection under one user or process, can someone help me?
<nintendork87> brb
<darkdeeper> !frostwire > TJ12
<ubottu> TJ12, please see my private message
<bitmouse> kitche: I can uninstall that in the installer?
<jkoltner> bungieQord: You can if you put the "else" and "if" on separate lines, but there's a more compact way: if (cmds) then (cmds) elif (cmd) then (cmds) [add more elifs if needed] fi
<jkoltner> "elif" = "else if"
<jkoltner> I mean, that's what it stands for, you really do type "elif"
<c0d3-r3d> nice to see people get ignored when they ask a question
<bitmouse> mhall119: can I do that in the ubuntu installer? or should I just use the 8.04 installer? it will upgrade the kernel through aptitude anyways right?
<darkdeeper> c0d3-r3d, its not like u get ignore.. its mooore like we dont know.
<nintendork87> back
<LF|Irssi> !Patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dr_willis> or people are busy.
<usser> nintendork87, in /etc/vsftpd.conf add local_root=directorypath anon_root=directorypath
<usser> nintendork87, on separate lines
<nintendork87> ok thanks
<c0d3-r3d> everyone is helping one person
<jkoltner> c0d3-r3d: It's much more likely that no one knows.  Some days on here probably 99% of the people asking questions are relatively new to Ubuntu, so having 1303 users here doesn't imply that many people are potentially able to help you.
<Dr_willis> If root user cant chmod a directory,.. You got some issues going on.
<darkdeeper> c0d3-r3d,  cos hes problem is easy to solve.lemme make up to you.wat was ur question again?
<c0d3-r3d> I dont know the chmod command thats why im here so i can chmod it. My main account that i use cant write to /usr/share/themes so we think something got changed hence why i need the chmod
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  a normal user is not suppoed to be installing themes there.. they can have their own .themes directroy
<usser> c0d3-r3d, ^
<bitmouse> ﻿how do you mount a drive as read only during an install or disable ntfs-3g during the installer?
<c0d3-r3d> i know i was using sudo but something got messed up
<c0d3-r3d> here ill show
<xorlim> what happened to the ##politics channel, why was I redirected to #Helpless and nothing was there?
<LF|Irssi> lol
<c0d3-r3d> cp: omitting directory `/home/stewie/Desktop/themes/SlicknesS/' <<< doesnt write the folder
<Dr_willis> xorlim,  sounds like the owner got tired of it. :) and  made a joke
<DiiPhantom> hello all!
<Havsalt> does ubuntu come with openbox?
<nintendork87> how do i configure it to only accept certain usernames and passwords?
<bullgard4> c0d3-r3d: Please read 'man chmod'. This describes how to change write rights to a file including a directory.
<darkdeeper> c0d3-r3d,  add -r to your comand
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  you need to use the 'recursive' option.
<sabrewulf> alguien sabe algun canal de IRC de linux en español
<mikegriffin> Havsalt: i am using fluxbox on ubuntu
<Gnea> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.7.2-2 (intrepid), package size 268 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<c0d3-r3d> Oh snap lol
<krish_> how can i install and configure a second wordpress blog on the same server. I am using ubuntu 8.04 64 bit server edition
<nintendork87> !en | sawbrewulf
<ubottu> sawbrewulf: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<alicia> I have a Dell 1525n and I upgraded to 8.10, how can I get the modem to work?
<bullgard4> sabrewulf: !es
<Dr_willis> Linux Basics Funfor all! :)
<darkdeeper> !es > sabrewulf
<ubottu> sabrewulf, please see my private message
<c0d3-r3d> but why cant delete them via going into computer then where ever?
<Gnea> Havsalt: yes, but it's a seperate install
<krish_> alicia wat kind of modem do you have?
<bitmouse> Nobody knows how to make the ubuntu installer totally leave your ntfs partition alone?
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  that was a rather.. vague statement. :)
<xorlim> c0d3-r3d: maybe you should use sudo?
<Havsalt> Gnea: so i cant download a clean openbox ubuntu version?
<c0d3-r3d> i dont know how to delete in sudo lol
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  using the normal gnome file manager as a user...  - a user cant alter system locations...
<alicia> krish_: HSF Conexent
<mac> i rcently installed netbeans 6.0.1 i dont get why there is no c/++ in it
<Anacranom> nintendork87, i use vsftpd very well, if you want help wit it, contact me
<xorlim> c0d3-r3d: sudo rm filename
<Havsalt> Gnea: if not, what would you recommend; xubuntu perhaps?
<Havsalt> i'm into light and easy
<Gnea> Havsalt: you mean, a version of ubuntu that uses openbox as its main gui?
<c0d3-r3d> oh k :)
<Havsalt> Gnea: yep
<krish_> alicia is it provided by the internet service provider?
<mac> i rcently installed netbeans 6.0.1 i dont get why there is no c/++ in it
<darkdeeper> k guys need to go.need to find some windows computer to format my usb drive.
<darkdeeper> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<alicia> krish_: laptop, integrated
<krish_> oh,
<c0d3-r3d> now another question
<Gnea> Havsalt: the only one that i know of that uses openbox is mythbuntu
<bullgard4> What TV players does Ubuntu provide except for zattoo?
<c0d3-r3d> When installing a theme it says a icon package is missing but i have it here
<mac> i rcently installed netbeans 6.0.1 i dont get why there is no c/++ in it
<Dr_willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<c0d3-r3d> how do u know what ur using?
<mac> i rcently installed netbeans 6.0.1 i dont get why there is no c/++ in it
<nintendork87> anamaracn or what ever i didnt have time to see your nick and cant scroll up because i am ussing irssi, show your self! :P
<mac> i rcently installed netbeans 6.0.1 i dont get why there is no c/++ in it
<Dr_willis> I install most of my gnome/theme parts by drag/droppong the archives onto the window of the 'system ->perferances -> appearance' tool.
<LF|Irssi> scrolling is down with page up, page down or /lastlog <search word here>  nintendork87
<krish_> alicia, u can try to restart the laptop and try. If that does not work you can ask in the ubuntu forums and also file a bug report. Alternatively u can also look for the modem drivers. This 8.10 problem is kind of new.
<LF|Irssi> done*
<alicia> krish_: there have been drivers released in the past, but only up to 8.04.
<LF|Irssi> theres even nick lists, in irssi :)  just gotta get the script nicklist.pl  ;)
<mac> i rcently installed netbeans 6.0.1 i dont get why there is no c/++ in it
<mac> i rcently installed netbeans 6.0.1 i dont get why there is no c/++ in it
<mac> i rcently installed netbeans 6.0.1 i dont get why there is no c/++ in it
<FloodBot1> mac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0d3-r3d> how do u know what ur using?
<mac> plese help neede
<Gnea> !repeat | mac
<ubottu> mac: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mac> i rcently installed netbeans 6.0.1 i dont get why there is no c/++ in it
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  you mean what 'desktop' you are using? what did you select on the login screen from the sessions menu?
<xorlim> mac: I have no idea.
<Dr_willis> mac,  so we gathered..
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<c0d3-r3d> no what theme setting u got
<krish_> alicia, then you can file a bug report of the same. and alicia I would advise you not to upgrade your ubuntu every time Ubuntu releases an upgrade. It is not advisable. You do an upgrade only when it is critically required. I use both ubuntu 8.04 desktop and server editions and it is moreover same like the 8.10 editiong
<c0d3-r3d> cause theres eyecandy and others
<B0BBY> I am looking to load a background image in Grub. Anybody?
<mac> i rcently installed netbeans 6.0.1 i dont get why there is no c/++ in it
<alicia> krish_: thanks. :)
<Gnea> mac: don't push it...
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  themes are divided  into various parts, the widget set, the window decoration, icons,   and so on..
<Gnea> mac: please wait 5 minutes, then ask again
<mac> i dont understnad what to do
<Gnea> mac: if you are impatient, you will make people angry and you will get no help at all.
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  you can customuize the themes and mixx/match what parts you wish to use..  the theme just defines a 'set' of parts thats designed to work together.
<c0d3-r3d> Well the theme i wanna use is saying that black-white_2-Style is missing but its not
<mac> sorry for what i have done
<c0d3-r3d> its there
<krish_> alicia no thanks :) we all are in the same community to help each other :)
<ubuntu_> greetings all! I am encountering this error message whenever I try to install any version of ubuntu(kubuntu and xubuntu): the installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk [Erno 5] Input/output error
<usser> mac, where did u install it from? repositories?
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  it could a goofed up theme then.. custmize it and set the style to be that one manually
<mac> synaptic
<ubuntu_> there is more but I don't know if I should show that as well
<usser> mac, that one might not have c/c++ support try the full package from sun.com
<ubuntu_> I was in the process of installing and it reached 52% before I received that error message again
<jkoltner> ubuntu_ : That's typical due to a read/write error on the install media or your hard drive...
<Gnea> ubuntu_: is there a way that you could get the rest of the output to a pastebin site?
<jkoltner> typially
<ubuntu_> I can do that with the liveCD?
<mac> i tried evn that
<mac> but i dont et anything
<Sausage> My server has 3 IP addresses, and I want to use something other than the default for opening a new connection under one user or process, can someone help me? [repeat]
<windowsgavemeara> hi i used mkisofs -o to create a iso file,if io burn this to a cd will it automaticly boot on startup? or is there some special way to burn it?
<Gnea> ubuntu_: it can connect to the internet and has firefox, so yes. also, you might want to run the cd-checker at bootup to make sure the cd is 100%
<usser> mac, are u sure u downloaded the full version, it works fine here for me
<c0d3-r3d> so where are working themes? lol
<krish_> can i anyone tell any web applications to install and configure on my LAMP server?
<mac> i used synaptic (netbeans ) and in tutorial given in youtube it saya it includes every thing
<c0d3-r3d> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Gnea> Sausage: try asking in #ubuntu-server, too
<Sausage> Alright
<c0d3-r3d> that wasnt it lol
<bitmouse> anybody know how to have the ubuntu minimal CLI installer leave the windows partition alone?
<c0d3-r3d> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<mac> i used synaptic (netbeans ) and in tutorial given in youtube it saya it includes every thing
<endeavormac> how can i check which scripts in /etc/init.d will be run on boot?
<Dr_willis> endeavormac,  look in the /etc/rc.## dirs.. those corrospond to each runlevel
<ubuntu_> "This is often due to faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk..." It goes on to say I need to maybe burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed or move the pc to a cooler environment
<endeavormac> ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> SysV 101 :)
<ubuntu_> can I just try to install again right now? Or do I have to restart the entire PC again
<Gnea> ubuntu_: probably slower speed
<Dr_willis> and rc2.d is the default runlevel for ubuntu
<MAU_> hi people
<ldiamond> Anyone know how I can disable and enable users for SSH? A user on my machine has a weak password and I want to disable this user from being accessed through SSH.
<MAU_> I am new here
<gord> intrepid is awesome
<Gnea> ubuntu_: i would run the cd-checker and make sure it checks out okay... might have to go play a game or make a pizza till it's done
<c0d3-r3d> so is it gnome thats standard?
<MAU_> hi
<sabrewulf> I again
<sabrewulf> I would like to know how to add the AC3 audio in a video in AVI archivi
<jkoltner> c0d3-r3d: What do you mean by "standard?"
<c0d3-r3d> like the one that boots up
<ubuntu_> =) darn it..I will restart the pc over..it's usually painful because at that point on it's a real battle.  I have tried to install some version of ubuntu since this morning
<Gnea> sabrewulf: avidemux can do that
<c0d3-r3d> cause idk what im using lol
<c0d3-r3d> its got a foot :)
<MAU_> hi
<ubuntu_> thanks for the help Gnea
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  gnome is the default desktop for Ubuntu
<jkoltner> c0d3-r3d: In a default install, that's true.
<xorlim> c0d3-r3d: yes, on ubuntu it's gnome. on kubuntu it's kde.
<Gnea> ubuntu_: good luck
<jkoltner> c0d3-r3d: You can always install as many other desktop managers as you like though.
<ubuntu_> thank you=)
<c0d3-r3d> k so i guess i need gnome-look.org ?
<jkoltner> Yes, if you're going to use gnome for a bit, that'd be the place to go.
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  thats just a web site.. theres a lot of hemes in the package manager not installed by default if you want more themes.. thers also  a tool or 2 to download/install gnome themes from gnome-look.org
<windowsgavemeara>  hi i used mkisofs -o to create a iso file,if io burn this to a cd will it automaticly boot on startup? or is there some special way to burn it?
<c0d3-r3d> where in the package manager?
<jkoltner> c0d3-r3d: Search for "theme" in the package manager
<jkoltner> "gnome-themes" is the "official" one
<Dr_willis> c0d3-r3d,  time to learn some Ubuntu Basics....  synaptic is the gui to the apt package manager system,
<Dr_willis> !apt | c0d3-r3d
<ubottu> c0d3-r3d: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<endeavormac> i have a script in /etc/init.d that isn't starting when the machine boots, and i can't figure out why
<ldiamond> Anyone know how I can disable and enable users for SSH? A user on my machine has a weak password and I want to disable this user from being accessed through SSH.
<endeavormac> i ran rcconf and there was a star next to it, so doesn't that mean it's "enabled"?
<Dr_willis> !info gnomeartng
<ubottu> Package gnomeartng does not exist in intrepid
<jkoltner> c0d3-r3d: Looks like gnome-themes is installed by default... you might try, e.g., gnome-themes-extras
<c0d3-r3d> just doing that :P
<Dr_willis> gnome-art - install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org
<Dr_willis> and theres proberly a dozen other theme/parts at least - in the package manager as well
<Dr_willis> metacity 'themes' are used by gnomes default window manager.
<c0d3-r3d> thanks guys :)
<windowsgavemeara>  hi i used mkisofs -o to create a iso file,if io burn this to a cd will it automaticly boot on startup? or is there some special way to burn it?
<sabrewulf> avidemux not let me add audio to AC3, I can do?
<c0d3-r3d> im also trying to past time while wow installs :)
<Dr_willis> windowsgavemeara,  a bootabe cd of what?
<Dr_willis> windowsgavemeara,  i do belive some extra steps are needed... and no i dont rember what they are. :)
<bitmouse> anybody know how to keep a ubuntu install from touching a windows FS?
<Dr_willis> bitmouse,  mine have never touched it..
<sabrewulf> 	Help someone
<windowsgavemeara> Dr_willis:  i have a OS that didint come in ISO format and the first time i tryed to boot from a burnt cd of it it didint boot,is that enough info?
<Dr_willis> windowsgavemeara,  i doubt if it will be bootable at all then.
<bitmouse> Dr_willis: it keeps toggling the bootable flag off of mine, which is for some reason corrupting the file system, or so it seems
<jkoltner> I modified my /etc/network file to give my ethernet card a static IP, and it's working fine... but what I don't understand is... why did I *not* have to specify a DNS server?  Does Ubuntu pick that up from the default gateway somehow?  (In Windows it always seemed like you have to manually specify the DNS servers...)
<windowsgavemeara> Dr_willis: how would i go about making it bootable?
<wos> i have a dual boot system, is there any way to make my ubuntu partition do a virtual boot inside of windows?
<Dr_willis> bitmouse,  never seen the bootable flag affect anything at all..
<Dr_willis> windowsgavemeara,  totally depends on the os you are trying to boot on the cd. and how it boots..
<Dr_willis> wos,  creative use of virtualbox or vmware perhaps.
<Dr_willis> wos,  or qemu
<wos> dr_willis whats qemu?
<Dr_willis> !info qemu
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu): fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-5ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 10049 kB, installed size 29096 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm armeb armel s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia)
<krish_> I am getting this error when I am trying to connect to MYSQL on my server. http://paste.ubuntu.com/75846/. Please help me with the same.
<windowsgavemeara> Dr_willis:  its tinyXP and im trying to get it to start when my copmuter starts
<bitmouse> Dr_willis: yeah it is a strange thing, basically I am trying to do a dual boot, but everytime I install linux windows stops working,
<wos> what do you mean creative use of virtual box exactly ?
<Dr_willis> windowsgavemeara,  there exist tinyxp iso files.. 'out there'
<Dr_willis> wos,  confiture virtualbox to use the existing 'real' hard drive.. if it can.. Not sure  how  to do that with it..
<windowsgavemeara> Dr_willis: so its not poissible to make my own bootable iso? i have a slow conection and dont feel like re-downloading
<windowsgavemeara> Dr_willis: or are you saying its alot of effort?
<alicia> I tried to install a prrogram and got this error, how can i fix it? http://pastebin.com/d2dd03a92
<wos> can anyone tell me if its possible to make virtualbox to use a real boot partition?
<Dr_willis> windowsgavemeara,  no idea how windows  boots from a cd.. irs proberly possible.. but  you would hae to do some googling on the topic
<krish_> I am getting this error when I am trying to connect to MYSQL on my server. http://paste.ubuntu.com/75846/. Please help me with the same.  Iam remote connected to my server
<kevin1> im using 8.10 and im trying to install some packages and it tells me to put the cd in and i put an ibex cd in and it just keeps asking for the cd
<bitmouse> Dr_willis: my partition scheme is (boot/ext2) (windows/ntfs) (linux/ext3) (swap/ext2) windows works, even after moving it around on the hard drive, (to slide in the boot partition at the begining), until I run the ubuntu 8.10 command line install, then I get a BSOD
<devlin_> question... is Ubuntu UMPC and Ubuntu Netbook Remix the same project?
<Dr_willis> bitmouse,  windows for me has HATED not being on  the first  partition of its drive..    do yoyu really need the /boot partition? ive not needed one of those in years.
<maxbaldwin> [22:46] <nathangrubb> [20:46] <ldp> I'M NOT BEING NEGATIVE
<Gumby> hi all.  is there some sort of mirror tool that will seek out the fastest mirror to me ?
<maxbaldwin> [22:46] <nathangrubb> [20:46] <ldp> WHAT THE HELL IS IT WITH YOU
<Drace> yo
<Drace> yo
<maxbaldwin> ...? what was that?
<Drace> I need help installing Ubuntu..
 * Drace slaps |_ocke around a bit with a large trout
<Drace> Hmm?
<Dr_willis> Hmm?
<Drace> Will someone help?
<Dr_willis> going to ask/state the real question/problem first?
<kevin1> im using 8.10 and im trying to install some packages and it tells me to put the cd in and i put an ibex cd in and it just keeps asking for the cd every tim i click ok
<Drace> (I did)
<Drace> need help installing Ubuntu
<Drace> I just finished downloading the ISO
<Drace> now what?
<Dr_willis> and.... its doing what? exploding the pc? bursting into flames? Not booting? ....
<arooni> is there a text to speech engine for ubuntu hardy?
<Dr_willis> err.. burn the iso file to cd  and boot it up...
<Dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Drace> Dont I need to partion?
<Dr_willis> Drace,  the installer can resize existing windows partiions
<bitmouse> Dr_willis: you are probably the only voice of reason I have heard in a while, my concern is that on this pc i didn't do a boot partition, and I think that it wouldn't boot into windows for the first couple tries, then one day it just started randomly booting into windows, does that sound possible to you?
<Dr_willis> or if using vista you can use vistas tools to resize  the ntfs to a smaller size.. leaving part of the HD unallocated.
<jazzyditty> I need help with installing ubuntu.
<alicia__> I'm trying to install stuff and keep getting this error from apt-get, how can I fix it? http://pastebin.com/d2dd03a92
<kevin1> im using 8.10 and im trying to install some packages and the add/remove tells me to put the cd in and i put an 8.10 ibex cd in and i do that and it just keeps asking for the cd every tim i click ok
<Randall1> does anyone here use sysinfo?
<TalkSoup> howdy, i'm having trouble configuring krb5 auth on my new intrepid ibex systems, same settings work fine for the hardy heron ldap/krb server to auth against itself, and for centos machines, has anyone run into similar problems or perhaps suggest a resource for ubuntu-specific info about the use of MIT KRB5?
<Dr_willis> bitmouse,  somthing sounds flakey there... :)  i tend to keep my linux and windows isntalls each on their own hard drives.. so ive not had to mess with the dualbooting issues much at all in the last few years
<dmsuperman> Randall1: You mean /sysinfo ? or what?
<Dracey> sorry about that
<Dracey> back
<Dracey> CD-R or DVD-R?
<Randall1> dmsuperman: its an application
<bullgard4> Aron: kttsd, txt2pho, mbrola (Hadfix), Festival IMS; Festival OGI, espeak with ktts; Orca and espeak, Adobe Reader 8.1.x. See http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Text-to-Speech
<jazzyditty> Dr_Willis, since you just mentioned hard drives, is it possible to boot/install ubuntu with an external? I don't have xp anymore. Wiped it last night thinking everything would go smoothly, and now I'm stuck running livecd.
<bullgard4> arooni: kttsd, txt2pho, mbrola (Hadfix), Festival IMS; Festival OGI, espeak with ktts; Orca and espeak, Adobe Reader 8.1.x. See http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Text-to-Speech
<kevin1> im using 8.10 and im trying to install some packages and the add/remove tells me to put the cd in and i put an 8.10 ibex cd in and i do that and it just keeps asking for the cd every tim i click ok
<Havsalt> how does ubuntu react to fingerprints?
<Dr_willis> jazzyditty,  proberly is.. but ive never done so.. it would be a bit slow.. I do have a ubuntu-presistant usb install on a thumbdrive..
<Randall1> dmsuperman: well the 2 problems i'm having are 1, sysinfor doesn't know what xorg file version i have and my x server restarts randomly 2, I can't get a Geforce MX 420 video card to work
<Aron> bullgard4: what's up?
<bullgard4> Aron: Xcuse me.
<Dracey> How can I dual boot?
<Dr_willis> kevin1,  i would remove the cd from the repisorty listing. and just download stuff from teh internet
<arooni> bullgard4, got a english version
<usser> kevin1, open synaptic settings->repositories and disable cdrom
<bullgard4> Dracey: By installing a dual boot installer.
<kevin1> ok thainks
<jazzyditty> Is there a better way to go about it? I can't burn anything to disc since the only thing i can wrong without error is livecd.
<arooni> >?
<Dracey> and we do that how :-$
<Dracey> Total noob at this
<bitmouse> Dr_willis: yeah I don't know what it is exactly, I have to use one harddrive cause I'm on a laptop, part of the problem may be this partition that my bios tries to save for backup purposes, I've disabled it, but it seams that windows doesn't pick up the space while linux does, maybe, when i see it in linux I should just leave it alone
<kindofabuzz> anyone got time to help me get some refresh rates right? I been using the gtf tool, but doesn't seem to work right
<jazzyditty> Is there a number I can call to get customer service regarding ubuntu?
<bullgard4> What TV players does Ubuntu provide except for zattoo?
<Dr_willis> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_willis> I dont even know the rates for 'official comercial' support. :)
<kindofabuzz> jazzyditty, you'd have to pay for phone support, but the internet help is free
<kindofabuzz> and probably better
<jazzyditty> Crap.
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  you mean programs to use tv-tuner cards?
<jazzyditty> I just want ubuntu already! =[
<bullgard4> !language jazzyditty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmsuperman> Er, language?
<dmsuperman> For what?
<kindofabuzz> did a !language for crap? lol
<Dracey> and why cant you get it jazzy?
<kindofabuzz> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<bitmouse> Dr_willis: I am gonna reboot, so if you have any ideas please save them for a moment
<kindofabuzz> anyone know how to get proper refresh rates correct in xorg.conf?
<dmsuperman> kindofabuzz: Figure out what they are and enter them?
<kindofabuzz> dmsuperman, i've done that
<dmsuperman> kindofabuzz: Monitors usually have them printed on a sticker on the back
<jazzyditty> Well, i've got the disc, but when i ran it (to test and install), when I ran the install program on livecd, it goes about half way, stops and gives me an error saying to try burning the cd at a slower speed, but i can't. I formatted my drive, so I don't have xp anymore. I do have an external HD, though. Any advice? (anyone)
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: No. I mean programs that allow me to receive TCP/IP TV programs through the Internet.
<kindofabuzz> dmsuperman, they are in correct
<ldiamond> Anyone know how I can disable and enable users for SSH? A user on my machine has a weak password and I want to disable this user from being accessed through SSH.
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  you mean watch video streams like at shoutcast?
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Yes.
<Dracey> Trying ubuntu demo in....10
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  doezens of apps can do that.. vlc/mplayer/ several streamtuner specific browser/apps also..
<jazzyditty> Dracey. Me?
<dli> ldiamond, you can add a line of "AllowUsers" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dmsuperman> VLC is usually the best streaming video player
<dli> ldiamond, of course, you have to restart sshd after that
<xorlim> should I install 8.04, my old version on top of 8.10?
<ldiamond> dli, ill try that thanks. But is there a way to define a user?
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Thank you for your suggestions. I will have a closer look at those programs.
<xorlim> some applications tend to act strangely on 8.10 that worked better on 8.04.
<dli> ldiamond, that line should list allowed users
<dli> ldiamond, you list all allowed there
<Dr_willis> I wonder if theres a DenyUsers list :)
<molly> I just partitioned a new drive with gparted and I have (primary /sdb1, primary /sdb3, primary /sdb4, extension /sdb2, logical /sdb5 etc.) Is it a problem that the extension is on sdb2? I thought it would go on sbd4?
<dmsuperman> molly: It doesn't matter, really
<dmsuperman> molly: The numbering scheme is just convention, it's by no means a requirement
<Dr_willis> some programs will warn about them being out of order..
<krish_> iam not able to log in as root into mysql. please help me
<molly> how will windows see the partitions?
<bitmouse> back a saurus rex
<dmsuperman> molly: Windows doesn't see EXT2/3 partitions
<dmsuperman> But windows is the same way, it doesn't matter (aside from C:\) what drive letter things are
<molly> well there's some fat32 partitions on the extension
<bitmouse> ext2fs lets windows see ext2/3 paritions
<ldiamond> dli,  but the users have to exist on the system? Is there a way to define a user for SSH only
<jazzyditty> Better question for everyone, if all I have is livecd and an external hard drive, how can I go about getting ubuntu installed if the cd im running right now was burnt too fast and i need another copy but it cant be via cd as im using the disk drive.
<dmsuperman> ext2ifo does as well
<dmsuperman> I'm just saying by default windows doesn't
<bitmouse> molly: ext2fs WILL let windows see ext2/3 partitions
<Dr_willis> Those 'let windows see ext2/3 fileystems tools' should be used with EXTREME caution. :)
<krish_> iam not able to log in as root into mysql. please help me
<bitmouse> yeah, only used caps so that the text wouldn't be missed
<dli> ldiamond, tell me by example, what do you want to do
<vock> I have openssh up and running, I was just wondering if there was some way to make it so users are locked into certain directories and can't roam wherever they want to go? (not just their home directory, but also specific directories on separate harddrives)
<molly> dr_willis: I know, that's why I made fat32 partitions for data I want to share between windows and linux
<Dr_willis> jazzyditty,  got a thumbdrive? You could make a bootable usb-thumbdrive..
<bitmouse> yeah, I only use mine to grab stuff off of the partition, and that's it
<ldiamond> dli, There is currently only one user on the system and the password is very easy to guess. I want to give myself a SSH access to this user but use a very complex password for the outside world.
<jazzyditty> Would a 2gb memory card work?
<justizin> jazzditty: it should..  what kind of machine are you on?
<Dr_willis> jazzyditty,  dont know if it will be bootable or not.. you could use the unetbootin tool and try it.
<krish_> can someone help me please iam not able to log in as root into mysql. please help me
<dmsuperman> krish_: Reset your root password
<digifor> Is there anybody here running lotus domino 8.5 beta (or any other domino) on intrepid or hardy? Please join me on #ubuntu-offtopic
<jazzyditty> i'm on a gateway
<dli> ldiamond, why not disable password login, and use public keys?
<dmsuperman> krish_: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=reset+mysql+root+password
<krish_> dmsyperman i remember my root password
<jazzyditty> will that unetbootin tool work in livecd, dr_willis?
<dli> ldiamond, password itself is a weakness
<ldiamond> dli, I'd be glad to use any good solution
<arooni>  sudo echo "Hello mrs Simpson. How are you?" | festival --tts ==> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy ... on ubuntu hardy... how do i fix?
<krish_> dmsuperman i remember my root password
<Dr_willis> jazzyditty,  it has a windows version, that uses the livecd iso file.. to create the thumbdrive thing.
<ldiamond> dli, how do I set this up?
<dmsuperman> krish_: How are you logging into it?
<krish_> dmsuperman mysql -u root -p
<dmsuperman> krish_: And what's it say?
<jazzyditty> i don't have windows. i don't have any OS at the moment. i'm just running good ol' livecd to get some answers.
<dli> ldiamond, PasswordAuthentication no
<dli> ldiamond, ChallengeResponseAuthentication no
<Dr_willis> jazzyditty,  Not sure what to do then.. You sort of painted yoruself in a corner.
<dli> ldiamond, PubkeyAuthentication yes
<dmsuperman> krish_: It's "mysql -uroot -p" by the way. It usually doesn't really matter, but it's just something to keep in mind
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Synaptic says that 'streamtuner' is "a GUI audio stream directory browser." Why do you recommend it to me as a TV player?
<Dr_willis> jazzyditty,   You may be able to use the live cd and its  make-usb-bootdisk tool to make a similer thing..
<dli> ldiamond, on the client machine: generate keys: ssh-keygen -t rsa
<justizin> jazzyditty you can use dd to write directly to the usb drive, check dmesg to see what its' device is
<justizin> and yah if you can use make-usb-bootdisk that is probably easier ;)
<justizin> speaking of booting from usb, i'll bbiaw..
<dli> ldiamond, you can just supply empty passphrase
<krish_> dmsuperman iam getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/75852/
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  your use of the term 'tv player' is totally wrong.. a video stream is a video stream..    tv player - means to most people in here an app to use a tv tuner card...
<xorlim> jazzyditty: maybe your "live cd" is the install cd, you are just running it "live"?
<jazzyditty> justin, what you said confused me.
<jazzyditty> it is, but when i ran the install, it stops and gives me an error. in short, it said "try burning disk at a slower speed"
<dli> ldiamond, then, copy the ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub over to the server: like: scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub server:.ssh/authorized_keys
<xorlim> jazzyditty: ah, I see!
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  i tend to use 'tunapie' as a browser. it finds the stream lists onteh internet.. then launches the player to watch them
<dli> ldiamond, of course, some catch 22 here, if you already disabled password ssh login
<jazzyditty> so, what's dmesg? and...dd? lol
<lotsOLuck> anyone having trouble with their computer restarting when shutting  down ?? ... mother board is OK ... power supply is OK ... I can shut down in Ubuntu using hibernate
<fr500> hi
<Rave1_> jazzyditty  maybe ifyou have enough memory youcould try downloading and burning the minimal install CD within the live CD and installing off the net
<dmsuperman> krish_: I'm not entirely sure...I suggest resetting the password and trying to see if the new one works
<dli> ldiamond, the idea: you can copy public key over: you can post it online, or send by email, whatever, just append to sever ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<DiiPhantom> my external harddrive is normally detected and mounted by ubuntu 8.10 now its giving me an error
<jazzyditty> alright, i'll give that a shot! do you by any chance have a link rave1?
<dli> ldiamond, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30709.html
<fr500> can anyone help me with hd power management? i set hdparm to shut down my hdd after 1 hour idle, but nothing...never goes to sleep, and hdparm -y /dev/sda on the other hand puts it to sleep fine
<Rave1_> sec
<dli> ldiamond, http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<jazzyditty> i cant run another cd, though. will it run without it rave1?
<Rave1_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jazzyditty> how do i run an iso without a cd?
<Rave1_> jazzyditty,  if youhave  enough memory
<ldiamond> dli, can't seem to find folder .ssh in ~ on the server, odd
<xorlim> ok, bye guys.
<dli> ldiamond, of course, the folder has to be there before you try cp
<a1len> Can someone help me out? Gnome-do isn't working and a couple apps give me an error message '''unable to locate theme engine ubuntu looks'''.
<a1len> Is it something that I did?
<ldiamond> dli, ok, so  I guess I can simply create it?
<digifor> 'Could not find 'notes.ini' in Current Directory or PATH' What does that error mean?
<wookienz> i have got an old HDD i want to wipe cleand and use as a back up. what commands to delete it, check it, then use it?
<jazzyditty> anyone know how to run .iso's without a cd on ubuntu?
<dli> ldiamond, the mode must be 700: mkdir -m 700 ~/.ssh
<dli> wookienz, to check it: badblocks -s /dev/blahblah
<dli> wookienz, gparted can do the others
<Rave1_> jazzyditty,  so you only have one optical drive
<wookienz> dli: thanks.
<jazzyditty> yeah.
<blackpearl> jazzyditty : are you using Ubuntu on Virtualbox OR on a Physical Disk ?
<wookienz> dli, cli only
<dli> wookienz, parted
<dmsuperman> parted
<jazzyditty> ubuntu livecd
<dli> wookienz, or cfdisk
<gandhii> jazzy:  you can mount them to a folder (like in /media)..  I forget the commands..  a google should bring it up quick
<arooni>  sudo echo "Hello mrs Simpson. How are you?" | festival --tts ==> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy ... on ubuntu hardy... how do i fix?
<dmsuperman> Er, mount ?
<jazzyditty> what should i google? and where do i put said commands?
<Rave1_> jazzyditty,  how much memory do you have available
<fr500> can anyone help me with hd power management? i set hdparm to shut down my hdd after 1 hour idle, but nothing...never goes to sleep, and hdparm -y /dev/sda on the other hand puts it to sleep fine
<dmsuperman> Oh
<dmsuperman> You want t ocreate a ramdisk
<dmsuperman> Then copy the cd into the ramdisk
<ldiamond> dli, what is the passphrase used for? The site says not to use an empty one
<dli> ldiamond, just use empty
<jazzyditty> where do i find out how much memory i have?
<dli> jazzyditty, free -m
<jazzyditty> lol, where do i put that in at? ive never used linux anything before.
<c0d3-r3d> hey im back lol. i need a ftp program for ubuntu
<Rave1_> jazzyditty,   type that in terminal
<xeladude> Hi everyone
<jazzyditty> which is where? i'm seriously a noob at this.
<jazzyditty> i'm so used to windows.
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: You have one already
<dli> jazzyditty, you want to mount an iso image file?  sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt/foo
<c0d3-r3d> i do?
<xeladude> jazzyditty: Terminal is under accessories
<jazzyditty> yeah, but i don't know where "terminal" is.
<dli> jazzyditty, of course, you need the /mnt/foo folder before you can mount on it
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: nautilus does FTP
<jazzyditty> ok thanks.
<wookienz> dli: thats goingt o confuse him!
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Go to your Places bar -> Connect to Server...
<Arod22> can anyone tell me what a good program for recording audio is?
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Then select FTP and put your account into in
<Arod22> ?
<xeladude> Arod22: Audacity
<dli> Arod22, audacity
<Arod22> cool
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: You can have ti save them as well, in bookmarks
<Rave1_> jazzyditty,  applications > accesories> terminal
<mib_sh1hs32d> I need help, I installed unbuntu on my laptop and everything worked great. Untill I ran the system updates and installed them. Now my wireless can see the networks but not connect.
<blackpearl> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 on Virtualbox AND my Host OS in WinXP...everything is working fine. I created IDE Primary Slave and partioned it using gparted. The file sysytem is ext2. Should i change to ntfs as i am not able to save anything in it.
<Arod22> where wyould i get that?
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Or, if you're like me and want something a bit more robust, filezilla is a great FTP client with 2 panes
<jazzyditty> total memory free is 40
<mikematic> hi all, do you have to install the tight_vnc server on your ubuntu machine before you attempt to connect to it from tight_vnc client running on a windows box ?
<Not_the_NSA> anyone know of an internet website where you can videochat withs omeone (w/o installing an application)?
<c0d3-r3d> ah sweet
<c0d3-r3d> ty :)
<mib_sh1hs32d> PM me if needed
<mib_sh1hs32d> I need help, I installed unbuntu on my laptop and everything worked great. Untill I ran the system updates and installed them. Now my wireless can see the networks but not connect.
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: :)
<c0d3-r3d> wait
<dmsuperman> Not_the_NSA: GMail/google talk I think does this now
<c0d3-r3d> this one isnt working right lol. the place one
<dmsuperman> Not_the_NSA: Albeit not always and it's a bit buggy
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: What's wrong?
<blackpearl> I created IDE Primary Slave in Ubuntu 8.10 on Virtualbox ((AND my Host OS in WinXP)) and partioned it using gparted. The file sysytem is ext2. Should i change to ntfs as i am not able to save anything in it.
<jazzyditty> now that i know where terminal is, how do i create the directory that makes it so i can mount ???
<c0d3-r3d> wont load my home on my dedi lol
<Rave1_> jazzyditty,   sorry to say that unless you have some other means to get some other software  you are kind of screwed
<usser> mikematic, no ubuntu's built in one will do just fine
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: If it's a normal FTP server it should just work fine
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: You selected FTP (With login) right?
<c0d3-r3d> its proftpd running
<c0d3-r3d> yes sir
<usser> mikematic, open terminal type vino-preferences allow remote access and you should be able to connect
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: And what happened?
<Rave1_> jazzyditty,   you do not  have enough free memory to do much within the livecd
<ldiamond> dli, I still cant connect through SSH, I get Permission Denied (publickey)
<c0d3-r3d> lets me connect just wont load /home/
<DiiPhantom> anyone knows of a camstudio like for ubuntu?
<c0d3-r3d> like it loads but theres nothing there
<c0d3-r3d> so i cant access banshe
<blackpearl> I created IDE Primary Slave in Ubuntu 8.10 on Virtualbox
<jazzyditty> what about booting from an external hard drive?
<blackpearl> and partioned it using gparted. The file sysytem is ext2. Should i change to ntfs as i am not able to save anything in it.
<dli> ldiamond, check server /var/log/auth.log
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Banshee?
<c0d3-r3d> banshe is my username on my dedi
<c0d3-r3d> so i cant access /home/banshe/
<wookienz> blackpearl: what you plannignt od owith it?
<erika14212> hi all
<mib_sh1hs32d> I need help, I installed unbuntu on my laptop and everything worked great. Untill I ran the system updates and installed them. Now my wireless can see the networks but not connect.
<jazzyditty> or is there a different way to install from the ubuntu cd? a...better way in my case?
<erika14212> im guess xubuntu is the distro  for slower pc's\
<ldiamond> dli, it says Invalid User, I guess my ssh command must be wrongl
<mon^rch> question: is there a nice gui alarm clock I can use?
<Rave1_> jazzyditty,   possible  if your  bios supports it
<DiiPhantom> anyone knows of a camstudio like for ubuntu??
<jazzyditty> do tell rave1.
<blackpearl> wookienz : my query says it all ..dudu
<dli> mib_sh1hs32d, you can not get help, unless you can provide error messages
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> are you doing this to a localhost?
<mikematic> usser, i tried that and i still fail to remote into my ubuntu box from a windows box. Is there a log file on ubuntu i can check why it is refusing connection ?
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Are you sure that's wher ethe ftp server says you should end up in?
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Let's test
<erika14212> well pentium 3
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Open a terminal
<dli> ldiamond, ssh user@server
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Ftp "ftp YOURSERVER"
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: It'll ask for user/pass, enter them
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Then enter "ls" and tell me if it lists your documents
<blackpearl> wookienz : i am not able to save in that partioton (virtual) when i am using Ubuntu
<c0re_> !xbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbuntu
<n8tuser> dli-> i would ask him to test it locally first rather than remote
<ldiamond> dli, but I'm not using a username anymore right?
<c0re_> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wookienz> so why do you want to change it to ntfs?
<dli> ldiamond, ssh requires username, if you leave it blank, it sends the current username
<Rave1_> jazzyditty, it has  been my exp. that sometimes install errors can be elimiated if the drive is zeroed before formating
<ldiamond> dli, I see, thank you
<jazzyditty> how do i zero my drive, then? i'm willing to try anything.
<jazzyditty> i read that on a site earlier, but it didn't say how to do it.
<ldiamond> dli, do you know how to setup some kind of remote desktop that is secure?
<c0d3-r3d> k
<c0d3-r3d> it does
<ldiamond> dli, maybe through SSH
<dli> ldiamond, vpn should be good enough
<c0d3-r3d> i see everything in /home/banshe/
<dli> ldiamond, or, vnc over ssh
<erika14212> ok
<erika14212> ill give fluxbuntu a try
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Hrm...then I'm not sure I don't normally use nautilus
<ldiamond> dli, VPN would be great.
<c0d3-r3d> what do u normally use?
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: sudo apt-get install filezilla and give that a try if you like
<c0d3-r3d> k
<ldiamond> dli, But then, is there something like Remote Desktop (the m$ one) on ubuntu? Something that doesnt just render a Jpeg like VNC?
<c0d3-r3d> sudo apt-get install filezilla
<c0d3-r3d> oops
<c0d3-r3d> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Rave1_> jazzyditty,   it can be done on command line within the live CD I just don't remember all thecommand sorry
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Close your updates window
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Or synaptic or something
<Rave1_> check the forums
<dmsuperman> c0d3-r3d: Something is open
<justizin> so, i just booted the netbook remix usb key, which like, wiped my drive and untarred a second-stage install.  did i miss something in the wiki about it not being a normal installer? i was hoping i could get out of wubi and use xfs or something, but now my vendor-installed windows is gone, not that i super care, but it's nice to have a fallback in case i break my ubuntu..
<c0d3-r3d> haha
<c0d3-r3d> its the synaptic :P
<jazzyditty> it's cool. so, just google  "zero a drive"?
<dli> ldiamond, I am not sure vnc does jpeg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383053
<alicia__> what shoudl I do to force the removal of a package from dpkg? --remove fails everytime and it stays 'installed'
<blackpearl> c0d3-r3d : can u plz explain what this command do "sudo apt-get"
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: You want to zero a drive?
<c0d3-r3d> installs stuff for ya :)
<jazzyditty> yes
<dli> ldiamond, I can copy text over vnc
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: Easiest way is "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/SDXX"
<tenX> hi guys, could anyone help me out to find the relevant config file to edit in order to influence non X based console layout? and how about ctrl+alt+F(x) not working using xorg?
<mkartic> hi, how do i check the folder size of folders in the pwd alone? :-\
<Rave1_> jazzyditty,   they frown on posting dangerous commands  like that here
<dli> mkartic, du -sh
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: I'm pretty sure that needs a sudo too
<Ferrous> hey there
<mkartic> dli: thanks
<blackpearl> c0d3-r3d : thankyou , i am posting my query but noboady seems to be interested in replying
<dmsuperman> !apt | blackpearl
<ubottu> blackpearl: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ldiamond> dli, yes, but last time I checked, the text was sent through an image. So the selections you made were just a reflection of the selection on the server side
<c0d3-r3d> i just know the answer :)
<Ferrous> all the bars at the top of windows are gone. The top of firefox and mirc run in wine and everything else i run... i have to right click the bottom to exit things
<mkartic> dli: i guess i phrased it wrong, if am in ./a/ i want to know the sizes of folders inside 'a'!
<mikematic> i turned on remote access to my ubuntu box using the vino-preferences. Im not able to connect using tight-vnc from windows box. Is there anything I should look at ?
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: "compiz --replace"
<Ferrous> thank you
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Er, which window decorator do you use?
<dli> mkartic, du -sh .
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: If you use compiz that's right
<Goth> ldiamond: what do you want to do? access a remote computer with a GUI?
<ubuntu> hi
<Ferrous> yeah, i use compiz : )
<Dante123> ﻿Anyone know if Nvidia  9800 GT and/or GTX will work with 8.04 and 8.10 out of the box????
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Then yup compiz --replace
<Havsalt> i've just installed xubuntu, want this computer to use openbox - help to install?
<jazzyditty> i'm so confused. could you post the whole code superman? you can PM if you want.
<dli> ldiamond, I can copy from vnc windows and paste it locally
<mkartic> still it shows only the .'s size
<dmsuperman> Dante123: I had to install video drivers for my friend's 9800GTX in hardy
<Havsalt> Dante123, yep, probably will work fine.
<dmsuperman> Dante123: I couldn't even start X
<Havsalt> with 8.10 the gfx driver installatio is EASY
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Does anyone know where the default folder for KDE desktop wallpaper is ? ?
<dmsuperman> It's the same, basically
<Dante123> Okay, I'm looking to get a new graphics card.  I was looking at 9800 gt (comes with cod4 game) for around $105 us.  Friend is suggesting Ati 4870 but it is quite a bit pricier I think.
<arooni>  sudo echo "Hello mrs Simpson. How are you?" | festival --tts ==> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy ... on ubuntu hardy... how do i fix?
<ldiamond> Goth, Yes, but I prefer something that takes less bandwidth than VNC, like remote desktop
<jimmygoon> I am doing some data recovery and I need to see how my data is dispersed on the drive... to see if it is all near the front of the drive
<dmsuperman> Dante123: It's up to you. If you prefer one over the other, I say go for it
<ldiamond> dli, yes, the Clipboard is shared with VNC
<Ferrous> aww shoot. dmsuperman, none of the things it checked for when trying to perform compiz --replace were there. Can i somehow reinstall compiz completely?
<dmsuperman> Dante123: They're equally as likely to work
<jimmygoon> how can I check this without ... damaging the drive in the process?
<ldiamond> dli, it just takes more bandwidth
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz && sudo apt-get install compiz will reinstall it
<dli> ldiamond, I don't know what is remote desktop
<c0d3-r3d> thanks i got filezilla now and that works right :)
<Goth> ldiamond: you want to connect to a linux box using a linux box?
<dmsuperman> ldiamond: FreeNX
<wartalker> mib_sh1hs32d: what card?
<bungieQord> Anyone here good with bash script?
<ldiamond> Goth, yes
<dmsuperman> ldiamond: FreeNX uses super low bandwidth. Over the internet, with my crappy upload, it is almost real-time
<dli> ldiamond, gdm xdmcp? I think it uses more bandwidth
<Goth> ldiamond: if that's the case you can use SSH with X forward
<ubuntu> hello
<ldiamond> humm, well, I guess Ill stick with plain ssh for now, and bother setting that up later
<Goth> ldiamond: it's not complicated
<dli> ldiamond, ssh -C , also
<Goth> ldiamond: do you've ssh working?
<ldiamond> Goth, almost, I had it working, now it doesnt work anymore
<Goth> ldiamond: you just have to connect using ssh -X or ssh -Y
<justizin> hm, i think my irc app crashed a few min ago.. i'm curious, i installed from the netbook remix 1.0.1 usb image, and i have hardy, search/replace for hardy/intrepid yields about 50% nonexistant sources, so i'm wondering what the best way to upgrade this system to intrepid would be.
<c4pt> how do i find out my southbridge information northbridge information and audio codec? using lspci?
<Goth> and have a line on your sshd_config file
<bungieQord> I need some help, trying to make a bash script that takes two integer arguments, 1st being smaller than 2nd, and have the output count from the 1st to the 2nd.
<bungieQord> can anyone help me out a bit with direction
<Ferrous> thank you, dmsuperman
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: :)
<Ferrous> i shall restart and see if things are well =_=
<wookienz> blackpearl: sorted out your issue yet?
<dmsuperman> ldiamond: FreeNX works just like VNC, except it compresses very well to use low bandwidth
<Awsoonn> how can I manaully force a package to be removed from the dpkg dataebase? it failed installing half way through and now fails when --removing :) wonderfull huh?
<jazzyditty> i keep getting "permission denied" when i try to zero the drive. why?
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: Try apt-get autoclean ?
<wookienz> jazzyditty: sudo?
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: Try it with sudo?
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: thanks I'll give it a shot
<jazzyditty> is sudo a program?
<blackpearl> ubottu : why are you telling me about APT ??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: Pretty much
<wookienz> no it gives you psuedo root powers.
<dmsuperman> blackpearl: You asked what apt-get was earlier
<jazzyditty> where is it?
<dmsuperman> wookienz: It's still an app
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: Type "where sudo"
<wookienz> i stand corrected
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: Sorry, "type sudo"
<dmsuperman> It's /usr/bin/sudo
<dmsuperman> It works like an other command, it accepts arguments and does things
<jazzyditty> do i type that in terminal?
<dmsuperman> The only difference is that it takes the arguments, elevates the user to root, then executes the arguments as a command
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: Yeah
<blackpearl> dmsuperman : gr8..thnx anyway..but by issue is somethig else...i am able to post my query corretly SO i am uploading images at imageshack...give me some time..
<wookienz> i remember those days
<jazzyditty> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
<jazzyditty> dd: opening `/dev/hda': Permission denied
<jazzyditty> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<jazzyditty> thats what i get back..
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: sudo before it
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: "sudo dd if..."
<Ferrous> dmsuperman i'm still without window borders and the topmost bars
<Ferrous> :O
<wookienz> when linux was just frustrating because i knew shit. now however... i still know shit but i understand "man".
<jazzyditty> i'm so confused. =[
<jimmygoon> ddrescue is sloooow
<wookienz> jazzyditty: type your command again but put "sudo" beofre it
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: If you're getting permissions erros, it's because your user isn't allowed to access the drive directly
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: Give this a read:
<dmsuperman> !sudo | jazzyditty
<ubottu> jazzyditty: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wookienz> !gksu|wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz, please see my private message
<Ferrous> i just fixed wireless driver issues and immidiately ran into java support, then suddenly the window borders disappeared. heh
<Ferrous> but i love ubuntu, it pleases me anyway.
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Type "compiz --replace" in a terminal and pastebin the results
<jazzyditty> i dont think i have an account set up yet. so how would that work?
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: You're logged in right now with an account
<jazzyditty> idk the password though. it was ubuntu's account. or whatever.
<Ohmu> I'm compiling wine from git.  Readme says: 'You need to have the X11 development include files installed (called xlib6g-dev in Debian and XFree86-devel in Red Hat).'  What's this in Ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: You don't know the password to login to your accoutn?
<jazzyditty> no, it doesn't require one
<jazzyditty> it signs me in automatically.
<Ferrous> http://pastebin.ca/1264859
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: Are you on the live cd?
<jazzyditty> yeah
<wookienz> lol
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: Well :P
<jazzyditty> can you zero before the system boots? or...
<dmsuperman> Sure, you can zero another drive
<dmsuperman> Why do you need to zero it?
<Ferrous> yeah... it's apparent i'm missing parts of compiz but i am unsure how to fix the indevidual things : P
<dmsuperman> You can just install over it
<Ferrous> oi.
<jazzyditty> someone said that zero'ing it may make the install work, because i get an error when i try.
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: I don't think you have your video drivers installed right
<Ferrous> D:
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: nVidia card right?
<dmsuperman> jazzyditty: I doubt zero'ing the drive will do anything
<wookienz> jazzyditty: you culd run some other diag software over the drive to find any erros on the disk instead of zero'ing it
<Ferrous> uhm.. acer onboard... shall i check?
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Please do
<macjason0> if i install ubuntu will it recognise my wireless card ?
<dmsuperman> macjason0: Depends
<dmsuperman> macjason0: Most of them, yes
<macjason0> dang
<dmsuperman> !wireless | macjason0
<ubottu> macjason0: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macjason0> yea i was looking at that dmsuperman i just wanted to hear how easy it was for you guys
<wookienz> dmsuperman: three eople at once, how many can you handle!
<wookienz> my laptop just worked when ubuntu installed
<dmsuperman> wookienz: I type fast :P
<jthan> Hey can someone that frequently uses lynx tell me how to download a file to a specific location on my hard drive?
<wartalker1> macjason0: what card?
<dmsuperman> macjason0: My laptop worked out of the box
<Ferrous> aww shoot. I'm unsure how to check. I used hardware testing to check my wireless card, it isn't in the same place for that... eh.
<macjason0> dmsuperman what specs ?
<wookienz> jthan: from where to where?
<dmsuperman> macjason0: It was an older Dell laptop...latitude D600
<macjason0> wartalker im just asking so when i do get a laptop i will know
<dmsuperman> macjason0: Intel Prosomething 2100 wireless driver
<macjason0> oh nice dmsuperman
<jthan> wookienz: I'm trying to download a stage3 tarball to a specific folder, but when it finishes downloading it doesn't give me the options like normally.
<macjason0> i found a youtube video on wifi and ubuntu
<wookienz> ok a bit foreign to me, whst options usually
<wookienz> ?
<dmsuperman> jthan: If you get the url of the package you can just wget it
<dmsuperman> jthan: "wget http://path-to-download"
<Ferrous> my parents keep leaving the room with their f*ing music playing
<Ferrous> haha
<jthan> dmsuperman: Ooh okay. that worked. Thanks :-)
<Ferrous> why do they think i want to listen to that
<srx2002> need some help installing Opera ??  getting an error when I download the dpkg from opera www site
<srx2002> when I install I should say
<Ferrous> i downloaded 'compiz fusion icon,' dmsuperman, and i believe that was the fatal error
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: I don't see why
<MrNaz> I've just install Xubuntu on a ThinkPad X40. Install went fine, booted into it first time OK, but now when i boot it, I sometimes (about one boot in 3, I don't know what triggers it) get an error on boot that X fails to start and dropped to a CLI login. when i log in, the file system is read only, and i cant perform any write operations on any files, even with sudo
<MrNaz> anyone seen this or something similar before ?
<Ferrous> okay. I thought it might try to add settings that weren't there before, but it may be that it just links to the other settings for compiz alone
<Ferrous> i'll disable the pretty effects and see if i can get things normal ._.
<dmsuperman> It just gives you a quick way to run "compiz --replace"
<dmsuperman> :P
<srx2002> anyone?
<Ferrous> O.o
<dmsuperman> srx2002: What error?
<Ferrous> i've never gotten "paint fire on the screen" to work. heh. It sounded fun.. oh well.
<dmsuperman> It's pretty pointless
<dmsuperman> You can't actually do anything with the fire on screen
<dmsuperman> You have to hide the fire to continue using your OS
<standarshy> hi room
<dmsuperman> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<standarshy> Can someone please help me with setting permisson on a drive
<Ferrous> haha, i see.
<Ferrous> Less amazing than it sounds to be : P
<dmsuperman> standarshy: What do you mean on a drive?
<standarshy> yea
<gandhii> well.  the fire effect can be used to create a burn the window effect on closing a window..    but that is in another option set..    check out the simple compz config app
<standarshy> I made a new partition on a drive
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: The really neat plugins are like "put" or "place" or the cube
<standarshy> but when I try to put anythign on that partition, it tells me that I dont' ahve permission
<dmsuperman> gandhii: That's a different effect, not the draw fire
<Ferrous> well... i disabled the things i'd enabled before... how might i go about fixing video settings? or finding my video card?
<dmsuperman> gandhii: Those are animations
<molly> if I go to computer:/// what exactly am I looking at? Are the icons mountpoints?
<srx2002> dmsuper: one sec..I'll try again and copy paste the error
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: I'd say look up your specs on the internet
<dmsuperman> molly: A collection of shortcuts
<dmsuperman> molly: Some are mountpoints
<donnyw> does anyone here have any experience with configuring Eclipse in Hardy?
<wookienz> standarshy: have you tried using sudo command ?
<standarshy> dmsuperman, partion on a hard drive
<PrestonPandaaa> Hey, I've got a question for someone with some skill in networking.  Anyone willing to help me out?
<sigterm> standarshy, did you change the permissions to your user? or copy a file using sudo onto the drive to test?
<dmsuperman> donnyw: I do :D
<molly> dm: where can I edit them? some of them seem to be invalid
<standarshy> I have not, I'm not sure how to do that
<standarshy> lol
<citizen42alpha> PresionPandaa: I'll have a shot.
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: apt-get autoclean didn't work for me at all, any other ideas?
<wookienz> just put "sudo" at start of the copy commadn
<donnyw> dmsuperman: do you think you could help me out? I'm having a little bit of trouble
<Ferrous> woaah
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: Not off the top of my head, I'd try sudo apt-get remove THE_PACKAGE
<Ferrous> javascript isnt associated with a program? did java screw it's self too? D:
<Arod22> if someone could help me that would be great...i downloaded and installed the audacity program and im trying to get it to export the files as mp3 and it tells me that i need a file called "libmp3lame.so" can anyone tell me where to get this file???
<standarshy> I'm used to doing everything through the graphical interface
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: But other than that not sure
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Java != JavaScript
<sigterm> standarshy, sudo and chown, ie) sudo chown user:group /path/to/drive
<dmsuperman> donnyw: What exactly?
<Arod22> ?
<liye> hi guys, I have a windows type question. ^_^ I have an old ethernet card here, which works fine in ubuntu, however it has no driver under windows. Now i want to use it in windows, how can i find out which driver should i download? The device info in ubuntu shows that it's a RTL8139 card. I bought it 8 years ago
<dmsuperman> !lame | Arod22
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame
<dmsuperman> Grrr
<dmsuperman> !lamemp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamemp3
<dmsuperman> Grrr
<Ferrous> aye, but if it need be associated with a program, why wouldn't that be the java runtime?
<FloodBot1> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<molly> dmsuperman: where can I edit what appears in computer:/// some of the mountpoints appear to be named incorrectly
<dmsuperman> !info lame | Arod22
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98-0.0 (intrepid), package size 213 kB, installed size 596 kB
<PrestonPandaaa> citizen42alpha: Okay.  Well I am a bit confused on something.  I'm pretty new to Linux, and I have even less experience with this version, so I'm kind of stupid to all of this.  But I have a friend who is wired in to a router, and I'm connected wirelessly.  I was able to browse the contents of his computer about 10 minutes ago.  I closed out and I can't access his computer anymore.
<Ferrous> i've a poor understanding of it, i don't mean to argue but to ask : P
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: sudo apt-get --remove is exactly whaqt is failing
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Because the Java run time runs Java, not JavaScript
<donnyw> dmsuperman: well, I've installed eclipse and the CDK so I can compile some C++ applications, but it seems like whenever I try and build anything, it doens't actually do anything
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: It's apt-get remove
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: No --
<citizen42alpha> PrestonPandaa: hmm, I am not familiar with this problem.
<Arod22> i dont get it?
<citizen42alpha> PrestonPandaa: try restarting samba.
<donnyw> dmsuperman: i.e. it accepts any syntax and returns nothing
<dmsuperman> donnyw: Hrm, for something like that I'd suggest trying in #eclipse
<dmsuperman> donnyw: I haven't done C++ with it
<dmsuperman> donnyw: They're usually good help
<PrestonPandaaa> citizen42alpha: If I knew how to do that, I would.  Haha.
<dmsuperman> Arod22: "sudo apt-get install lame" to get lame
<PrestonPandaaa> citizen42alpha: A little help?
<dmsuperman> Arod22: It needs soemthing to encode it
<elTigre> my harddrive clicks often, and is "old age"... so it will fail soon, but I can't figure out how to make these hdparm changes permanent....
<Ferrous> bah. Short flood.
<Ferrous>     *   Graphics Processor / Vendor   Intel GMA 950
<Ferrous>     * Video Memory Dynamic Video Memory Technology 3.0
<Ferrous>     * Max Allocated RAM Size 224.0 MB
<wookienz> PrestonPandaaa: is the connection still good? ie surfing other pages, pingin g connection?
<FloodBot1> Ferrous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n00b23452345> ne1 here play doom on 8.10
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: without the -- it fails
<Arod22> so do i type that at the command line?
<n00b23452345> doom on 810
<n00b23452345> ?
<molly> dmsuperman: ah, I realised if I right click on the partition in gparted and select "check" then it will fix what's in computer:///
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: What exactly do you type
<Ferrous> i'm unsure how to interperate that.
<PrestonPandaaa> citizen42alpha: Yes, I think so.
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: the man page says i need a -- too, strange
<donnyw> dmsuperman: okay, thanks. is there anything obvious I should do immediately after installing to get everything set up?
<citizen42alpha> PrestonPandaa: oh, I am sorry - it's slipped my mind the directory structure for it.
<citizen42alpha> PrestonPandaa: I am using Arch at the moment. =[
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: just a sec, I'll pastebin ya :)
<dmsuperman> donnyw: I don't think so...you may need to configure the paths but I'm not sure how with C++
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: K
<citizen42alpha> PrestonPandaa: sudo /etc/samba/smb restart ?
<dmsuperman> Arod22: Yeah
<donnyw> dmsuperman: thanks
<dmsuperman> Arod22: Then it should be able to encode the audio
<PrestonPandaaa> citizen42alpha: Mmk, give me a second.
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: http://pastebin.com/m4bd8ac13
<Arod22> dmsuperman: thanks
<dmsuperman> donnyw: Yup :D
<citizen42alpha> no, it's sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ttmrichter_> Can anybody recommend a jukebox application that isn't Rhythmbox?  Rhythmbox is just made of too much failure for my tastes.  It never seems to improve.
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: Ah, wrong command
<PrestonPandaaa> citizen42alpha: sudo: /etc/samba/smb: command not found
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: "sudo apt-get remove" not "dpkg remove"
<citizen42alpha> see above =]
<liye> hi guys, I have a windows type question. ^_^ I have an old ethernet card here, which works fine in ubuntu, however it has no driver under windows. Now i want to use it in windows, how can i find out which driver should i download? The device info in ubuntu shows that it's a RTL8139 card. I bought it 8 years ago
<ttmrichter_> GNOME, not KDE.
<brandan> Did you buy the computer with the card?
<surgy> hello
<dmsuperman> liye: I'd start by searching for "RTL8139 windows driver"
<surgy> i'm trying to egt my vivitar vivicam35 to work
<surgy> can anyone help?
<dmsuperman> ttmrichter_: amaroK works pretty good, but it's a KDE app
<citizen42alpha> PrestonPandaa: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<brandan> Goto the manufacture website
<dmsuperman> ttmrichter_: You don't need KDE to run it though
<brandan> oops
<Sokal-EC> can anyone help me with themes?
<PrestonPandaaa> It's giving me the same error..
<Ferrous> nomnom. I like aqualung.
 * Sokal-EC uses Kubuntu
<kkathman> I installed a package, but am unable to figure out how to run it...tried the which <package> and nothing comes back
<dmsuperman> !themes | Sokal-EC
<ubottu> Sokal-EC: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dmsuperman> !ask | Sokal-EC
<ubottu> Sokal-EC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<liye> dmsuperman: yes, i did. and i did download a driver and installed, however it didn't work. I mean, maybe the card is too old, that the driver doesn't support it anymore?
<dmsuperman> kkathman: What package?
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: http://pastebin.com/m110f783
<kkathman> dmsuperman, thewidgetfactory
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: :(
<liye> dmsuperman: the card supports only 10Mbps mode
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: That seems like one of those "dpkg got confused" things
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: Beyond my skills, sadly
<Sokal-EC> sheesh
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: indeed and I need to slap it around a bit, have anywhere to send me?
<Sokal-EC> i installed gnome-themes and gnome-themes-extras where are they?
<dmsuperman> kkathman: You could try "dpkg -L thewidgetfactory"
<Sokal-EC> on right click desktop settings nothing new there
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: Here, usually, but this is the time when US is going to sleep and UK isn't quite up yet
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: So it's pretty dead
<kkathman> dmsuperman,  thank you
 * Sokal-EC is USA
<kkathman> dmsuperman,  that gave me the clue :)
<Ferrous> has it slowed down a bit again? :P
 * Goth isn't from UK but it has the same time of day. lol
<dmsuperman> kkathman: :)
<Ferrous> phew
<Sokal-EC> i installed gnome-themes and gnome-themes-extras where are they?
<D3javu> excuse me, first time using ubuntu. i need to know why whenever i use xchat, the top of the xchat is missing.
<Gumby> D3javu: is that only in xchat or all apps?
<D3javu> only on xchat so far.
<dmsuperman> D3javu: Do you have some compiz rules or something?
<Gumby> hrm, not sure then
<Arod22> now that i downloaded lame how do i find the file "libmp3lame.so"???
<dmsuperman> D3javu: Is it in fullscreen mode?
<dmsuperman> Arod22: "locate libmp3lame"
<Gumby> does anyone know what the proper method is to remove the proprietary nvidia package from ubuntu is?
<Ferrous> Mobile Intel® 940GML/943GML Express chipset with integrated 3D graphics, featuring Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950 and up to 224 MB of shared system memory, supporting Microsoft® DirectX® 9.0
<dmsuperman> Sokal-EC: Under the Appearence menu
<PrestonPandaaa> citizen42alpha: I guess I'll keep Googling this? Lol. I just kind of stumbled across this nice little trick and it turned out to be really useful. My friend and I are starting a business and that would be immensely helpful to not have to email everything when we're both connected to the same network.  I'd like not to connect with firewire or something, but for now I may.  Thanks for trying though?
<Goth> D3javu: open firefox and see if it happens the same
<xtknight> Gumby, go in hardware drivers under administration
 * Sokal-EC uses Kubuntu
<D3javu> how to know if in fullscreen mode?
<D3javu> Goth: No, doesnt happen on firefox.
<dmsuperman> D3javu: It'll be taking up your entire screen
<Ferrous> heh. Featuring intel graphics media accelerator!
<Gumby> xtknight: we're talking the priprietary drivers, not ubuntu packaged ones
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Odd, intel usually works pretty well out of the box
<xtknight> Gumby, sudo sh nvidia.bin --uninstall
<xtknight> i believe
<Gumby> xtknight: cool thanks
<Arod22> that didnt work ??
<Goth> D3javu: hmm then probably it's not a compiz problem
<dmsuperman> Arod22: What did it do?
<xtknight> Gumby, proprietary does not necessarily mean non-ubuntu-packaged
<xtknight> ubuntu packages proprietary drivers
<Gumby> xtknight: yes, correct
<dmsuperman> Arod22: Then try this "dpkg -L lame | grep libmp3"
<xtknight> also called restricted
<D3javu> dmsuperman: yeap, taking entire screen. i'm using 800x600. no i'm not using compiz, fresh installation 8.10.
<Sokal-EC> what is the command to update the menu?
<Ferrous> dmsuperman, it did. I somehow screwed it up. heh
<dmsuperman> D3javu: Hrm, I was going to suggest that it was using fullscreen compiz but if you're not using that...
<xtknight> Sokal-EC, there isn't really one sometimes u just have to logout
<dmsuperman> D3javu: Send us a screenshot?
<sigterm> can anyone give me a census on what java to install for 8.10x64 ? Since from reading at least, the sun java doesnt work for browsing?
<Arod22> i hit enter and it does nothing just returns to the command line
<Cr> Question for anyone with a netbook. I am running a EEEPC and running a dual boot of Ubuntu 8.10 and XP. 8.10 Runs fine but runs a little slow for me. I figured I would try eeebuntu before I just reinstall with xfce. But eeebuntu just goes straight to a command prompt but not logged in as a user. How can I tell Ubuntu to copy an ISO to usb? (Newish to linux)
<D3javu> dmsuperman: ubuntu 8.10 uses compiz by default?
<dmsuperman> Arod22: Both of the commands?
<Arod22> yes
<Cr> On an Aspire One**
<mudit> my cam is working with v4l2 driver, I can;t get it to work with softwares that use v4l driver
<dmsuperman> D3javu: Yes, I'm pretty sure it's disabled if you don't have compositing enabled though
<mac2612> Hi.....has anyone had any experience with sound problems after resuming from suspend?
<xtknight> Cr: system->admin->create a usb startup disk u mean?
<mudit> any ideas how can I make my cam with with those softwares
<mudit> ?
<dmsuperman> mac2612: A lot of people, but I'm not sure the solution
<ttmrichter_> OK, Amarok is a bust.  Fails right out of the box with cryptic error messages.
<D3javu> dmsuperman: let me check.
<dmsuperman> Er
<n8tuser> mac2612-> try  sudo /etc/init.d/hal  restart
<ttmrichter_> Any other (preferably GNOME) jukeboxes available or am I going to have to keep putting up with the never-improving Rhythmbox?
<xtknight> sigterm, dunno.  just try both Sun and IcedTea and use whatever works best
<TJ12> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Cr> xtknight: Yes, I wanna try the eeebuntu cause I have been told it works really well with the aspire one but the unetbootin program won't load the iso properly to the usb
<dmsuperman> ttmrichter_: How about Songbird?
<Sokal-EC> ttmrichter_: try rythembox
<dmsuperman> Sokal-EC: Surely you jest
<Ferrous> my terabyte externam hdd is coming. yay.
<dmsuperman> Sokal-EC: He specifically said "not rhythmbox"
<sigterm> xtknight, ahh alright, tried the Sun one, epic fail so far.. , i'll give the IcedTea shot ,thanks ;)
<Goth> D3javu: try this metacity --replace
<Ferrous> -m+l>_>
<Cr> xtknight: but when I try to make a usb boot of it in linux it brings me to some kind of odd terminal
<xtknight> sigterm, Sun is the authority on java but ironically sometimes even their implementation fails
<jimmygoon> Is there something liek dd_rescue I can use for a single file?
<xtknight> Cr, busybox probably/
<Cr> xtknight: yup busybox
<xtknight> Cr, i dunno really all i can suggest is that menu item for creatig a usb startup disk.  i know nothing beyond that.  sorry
<dmsuperman> jimmygoon: Not usually, you have to scan the whole drive, then copy all the old files out, then find the one you wanted
<dmsuperman> jimmygoon: It'll take hours
<Sokal-EC> i dont know what your trying to do but only thing that played my mp3 no configuration needed was rythembox
<dmsuperman> jimmygoon: Best off running it before bed
<Sokal-EC> so i like it
<jimmygoon> dmsuperman, at this rate it is going to take many many many many days
<dli> how do I supply default locale= for ntfs-3g?
<dmsuperman> Sokal-EC: He said he didn't want rhytmbox
<dmsuperman> jimmygoon: You're telling me. Once, somehow, I destroyed my MFT 3 times in a row in the same week
<ttmrichter_> Songbird doesn't seem to be in the repository.
<Sokal-EC> amarok
<Cr> xtknight: is there a way to tell busy box to install the usb boot? I haven't used linux in 8 years (last time was slackware so I kinda rusty)
<dmsuperman> jimmygoon: I didn't do _anything_ but restore my hard drive all week :P
<Sokal-EC> amarok is worse though
<dmsuperman> ttmrichter_: You'll have to download it
<dmsuperman> !songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<ttmrichter_> Ah.
<arghh2d2> I'm having trouble with hdparm.  Can anyone make sense up this pastebin? http://pastebin.com/m1a18a0a8
<xtknight> Cr, busybox is there because there's a problem.  busybox is "all it can give you"....so it falls back on it
<jimmygoon> dmsuperman, as in like 320 gig divided by 20kB divided by seconds and then hours and then days...
<xtknight> Cr, and busybox is very limited
<xtknight> no clue...sorry
<dmsuperman> !songbird is Songbird is a media management application, developed by Mozilla. http://getsongbird.com/
<l3d> gufw firewall any good
<Gumby> arghh2d2: try using sudo hdparm... ?
<dmsuperman> jimmygoon: I had 500GB :P
<xtknight> by mozilla?  really?
<molly> how can I fix my mountpoints. There is a partition that is showing up twice under computer:///
<dmsuperman> xtknight: Pretty sure
<xtknight> with mozilla :
<xtknight> :)
<dmsuperman> xtknight: Yeah
<blackpearl> please visiit this link, aS this is my query http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/7809/ideprimaryslavevirtualam7.jpg
<dmsuperman> xtknight: It feels a _lot_ like firefox too
<arghh2d2> Gumby, same results
<Cr> xtknight: ok. I have heard of a way via called isotostick.sh. Have you ever heard of this?
<xtknight> Cr, nope is there a guide url where you see that file?
<dmsuperman> molly: Just ignore it, usually
<dmsuperman> molly: computer:/// is never accurate for me
<dmsuperman> molly: I'm always missing mountpoints in there
<Ferrous> dmsuperman, is there anything i can do to... reset everything to default settings? I'd like to do anything aside from replacing wifi drivers and or formatting/reinstalling
<jimmygoon> dmsuperman, the bad thing is... the laptop needs to go back to the tech too
<Ferrous> : P
<dmsuperman> molly: I just go to /media in nautilus to see my mountpoints
<Ferrous> it took me a while to get where i am
<Cr> xtknight: Googled eeebuntu usb. But can't find instructions on how to get the file just the command of sudo sh ./isotostick.sh ./[ISO FILE].iso /dev/sdb
<jimmygoon> and I don't have this long to wait... I really just want a few files :O ugh
<xtknight> blackpearl, so your question?
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Not really sure, I haven't ever dealt with Intel video
<dmsuperman> xtknight: How can he circle things in a picture
<dmsuperman> xtknight: :P
<xtknight> Cr, oh so you need the file isotostick.sh
<Ferrous> it worked fine initially, i figure there's a way to make it the way it was?
<xtknight> hah
<Ferrous> though reinstallation doesn't seem to work? haha.
<arghh2d2> I'm having trouble with hdparm.  Can anyone make sense up this pastebin? http://pastebin.com/m1a18a0a8 I'm just trying to enable DMA on my dvd player and i'm not even sure if I'm using the right /dev/*
<blackpearl> xtknight : did you check the link ? question is there itsefl
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: The magic of linux
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: For the first 2 months I reinstalled numerous times
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Eventually I got the hang of how to fix it
<xtknight> blackpearl, my bad.  your guest OS is linux?
<Cr> xtknight: I am going to lean towards yes.
<Ferrous> oh my.
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: I also learned to make many many backups of files before I made any changes
<molly> dmsuperman: ah ok. Well /media has duplicates too. Where do I redefine the mountpoints?
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: And now I make full system backups
<dmsuperman> molly: Edit /etc/fstab
<dmsuperman> !fstab | molly
<ubottu> molly: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xtknight> blackpearl, im not really understanding.. i  mean it's ext2 now   that should be fine with ubuntu
<blackpearl> xtknight : Yes guest is ubutu And host iis WinXp
<xtknight> Cr, http://startx.ro/sugar/
<Cr> General question: I am on an Aspire one but not a SSD drive model. Is it better to run ext2 or ext3?
<Cr> xtknight: Thank you so much.
<xtknight> Cr, all i really did was punch it into gooogle
<dmsuperman> !ext3 | Cr
<ubottu> Cr: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<dmsuperman> Cr: Basically, all you gain with Ext3 is journalling
<molly> dmsuperman: I'll check out the link, but there are mountpoints in /media that aren't in the fstab
<xtknight> ya no real diff for ext2/ext3 i dont think SSD has anything to do w/ what to choose
<dmsuperman> molly: Are you sure they're mounted?
<dmsuperman> molly: "df" to check mountpoints everwhere
<dmsuperman> xtknight: Well
<dmsuperman> xtknight: If it's SSD, you want fewer writes
<Cr> dmsuperman: Thank you
<dmsuperman> xtknight: So Ext2
<Cr> ubottu: Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<blackpearl> xtknight : when i start Ubuntu in Vbox it says i do not have permission to wrte to this parttion (IDE primary slave virtual)
<xtknight> dmsuperman, ya true
<dmsuperman> Cr: If you decide SSD, Ext2 is usually the better choice to keep writes low
<dmsuperman> Cr: My n800 runs on SD cards, so I use ext2
<Cr> xtknight: The funny thing is I punched it in google and got like no results...
<molly> dmsuperman: they aren't mounted but they are visible in /mount
<Cr> dmsuperman: I run the 120GB SATA model
<xtknight> Cr, ya the 2nd one looks like an ftp and those usually have the goodies.... u can recognize them
<dmsuperman> molly: What are some examples?
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: for the futre, there is a script at /var/lib/dpkg/info/package_name.postrm that I added 'exit 0' to the very top of and was able to force it to remove from dpkg
<xtknight> blackpearl, huh that's odd.  how did you get it to be ext2 in the first place?
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: Heh, alright
<xtknight> blackpearl, create a new vbox, boot from ubuntu cd, and use the default ubuntu installation
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: I'd remove that exit now that you got itfixed
<arghh2d2> Anybody know a channel where you can actually get answers to questions?  like what the h3ll is an inappropriat ioctl?
<Cr> xtknight: Thank you. I am going to try this and see if I can get eeebuntu to install and I will rejoin if it works hopefully :)
<dmsuperman> !patience | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xtknight> Awsoonn, you could also edit   dpkg status file to remove the package
<dmsuperman> !ohmy | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<molly> dmsuperman: These are in /media : OS-2 OS-2-1 OS-2-2 . I have a partition called OS-2.
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: well, after removeing the package the script is deleted, so no need :)
<dmsuperman> molly: If nothing is mounted to OS-2-2 you could just "sudo rmdir /media/OS-2-2"
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: Ah
<xtknight> Awsoonn,  /var/lib/dpkg/status remove the Package: block for the one you want to get rid of..
<surgy> does anyone know of any webcam software?
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> do you know anything about c programs?
<blackpearl> xtknight : this is my IDE PRIMARY SLAVE in Ubuntu ...shall i post image of my IDE PRIMARY MASTER , may be then you are able to understand
<arghh2d2> well dmsuperman, its not like im standing in line
<dmsuperman> !patience | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xtknight> i dunno tho maybe editing the control and adding exit 0 is more reliable and cleans up more
<xtknight> blackpearl, yeah i basically have no idea what's going on so that woud help
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: You haven't even asked a question that I've seen in the past 15 minutes
<Awsoonn> dmsuperman: but any commands in teh script will of course not be executed, sooooo there might be files, proccess left open that you'll have to be carefull of of course, but in my case it didn't matter, it was just to remove some modules that weren't installed to begin with
<jtaby> hey, is there a way to remap caps lock to control? it's soooo easy to do on a mac, and i can't even find a CLI command to do it
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, nah, just trying to enable dma on a dvd drive
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: So coming in here with an attitude is not the way to get help
<sere> can someone tell me where can i get bmp or xmms or know what the other media player like that is called????
<dmsuperman> Awsoonn: Ah, makes sense
<xtknight> sere: audacious, rhythmbox, totem....
<Ferrous> thanks, dmsuperman
<xtknight> get them from synaptic
<user__> miaww
<dmsuperman> sere: You could try exaile, or songbird
<xtknight> amarok, banshee
<brandan> is there something like wine
<arghh2d2> dmsuperman, when your right your right i guess. my bad channell
<xtknight> jtaby, checked keyboard settings ??
<dmsuperman> brandan: Wine, crossover, cedega
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> well, if you had, ioctl is i/o control,  so for your dma,  its controlling the i/o
<jtaby> xtknight: yup
<brandan> k
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: :)
<xtknight> jtaby, maybe google   xmodmap
<molly> dmsuperman: Thanks, that eliminated them from /media . I still have two "OS-2"s in computer:/// though
<dmsuperman> brandan: I'm pretty sure both the others aren't free though
<dmsuperman> molly: Like I said, that's never accurate for me. I've never bothered looking into how to update it
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, can you tell me how that applies to my dvd and what i can do to fix it?
<dmsuperman> molly: So I wouldn't know how to tell you how to update it
<molly> dmsuperman: ok, thanks for yout help
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: A specific error might be more helpful
<xtknight> dmsuperman, molly the labels for the mount points can be set by   using a drive label
<dmsuperman> molly: No problem :)
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> what exactly are you doing and what commands you typed?
<dmsuperman> xtknight: She has duplicate entries in computer:/// in nautilus for no reason
<blackpearl> xtknight: here you go http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/2776/ideprimarymastervirtualao8.jpg AND this is my boot partition
<Goth> arghh2d2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501211 :)
<arghh2d2> heres a pastebin... http://pastebin.com/m1a18a0a8
<Goth> arghh2d2: read and try that
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> please give me a summary ?
<mintsoup> ubuntu makes my laptop fan constantly go full blast.  Anyone know a fix for this?
<jtaby> xtknight: no way! thanks man
<jtaby> also, i have an ATI radeon 9200...can it not handle compiz?
<blackpearl> please anyone , kindly tell me the solution http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/7809/ideprimaryslavevirtualam7.jpg
<n8tuser> mintsoup-> its too hot, so it needs to cool it off
<Cr> mintsoup: are you perchance on a netbook?
<jtaby> whenever i enable compiz, i lose my window borders
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, that command was sposed to tell me if dma is already enabled ?
<xxpor> mintsoup: the kernel ubuntu uses probably doesnt have an ACPI profile for your laptop
<dmsuperman> jtaby: #compiz-fusion is usually a better help with that sort of thing, but they're not always the most active
<digifor> How do I export/import a thwate personal email certificate into lotus notes 8.5 for ubuntu?
<xtknight> blackpearl, you should be able to write to that partition under root mode at least?  is it mounted read-write?
<xtknight> jtaby, me too.  try using emerald instead of metacity
<mintsoup> n8tuser, no it's not too hot i just turned it on, and my room is like 65 degrees... Cr no, I'm not
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> nope, its a C system call, you can not just call ioctl from command line
<jtaby> xtknight: any info on where i could change it?
<sere> ty
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, then maybe i'm not using the right /dev/*
<arghh2d2> ?
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: that's very likely
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> maybe you are not using the correct command
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: Or the drive is damaged
<xtknight> jtaby, ya.    install   compizconfig-settings-manager first
<Cr> mintsoup: Well I might have a fix anyhow. One sec. My netbook does the same thing but a fix made it turned on when it needs to be one. One sec I will link
<xtknight> jtaby, then you're going to install "emerald" package, and then run ccsm and go into the "Window Decoration" settings and set the Command to "/usr/bin/emerald --replace"
<arghh2d2> dmsuperman, n8tuser, what other /dev/* should I be using, what should i try?
<blackpearl> xtknight : how to mount it as  read-write under root partition ?
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> again what was the command you used?
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: Whichever is appropriate for your drive
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: Try "sudo fdisk -l" to list your partitions
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, hdparm -v
<xtknight> blackpearl, sudo mkdir /mnt/hdb1 && sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 && sudo touch /mnt/hdb1/myfile
<xtknight> blackpearl, is /mnt/hdb1/myfile created
<brandan> how do I tell how much diskspace I have left
<xtknight> brandan, df -h
<Cr> mintsoup: I don't know if this will help you but this is how I fixed my problem http://www.netbooktech.com/2008/09/17/fix-the-acer-aspire-one-noisy-fan-for-both-windows-and-linux/
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> try it with  sudo hdparm -v
<Cr> mintsoup: I know you don't have an aspire one but the fan control is what I mean. Maybe there is a general fan control for your model
<mintsoup> Thanks Cr, i'll take a look
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, i've tried that, same results
<Cr> mintsoup: There was an article on the forums. I will link if I can find it for you :)
<tanix> buona domenica a tutti
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: Try my suggestion, make sure your /dev is right
<xtknight> ever since we moved to libata, we cant set dma properly with cdrom drives i tihnk.  maybe it can be enabled at the cdrom driver level
<arghh2d2> dmsuperman, sudo fdisk -l only lists my harddrive .. ?
<krish_> iam not able to login as root in mysql. iam using ubuntu 8.04 64 bit server edition.
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: Yeah, is that what you're looking for?
<jtaby> xtknight: then enable desktop effects? (after changing the window decorations command)
<milky2313> brandan, go to system -> administration -> system monitor and click on the "file systems" tab
<xtknight> er i mean ide controller level
<blackpearl> xtknight : {blackpearl, is /mnt/hdb1/myfile created} i dont know
<xtknight> jtaby, yea or logout or something
<arghh2d2> dmsuperman, no, i'm going for dma on a dvd
<slim> does anyone know why monodevelop is not showing up in my synaptic package manager?
<xtknight> blackpearl, so   type  /mnt/hdb1/myfile
<slim> it's a fresh install of the latest ubuntu
<xtknight> what's it say
<dmsuperman> arghh2d2: Are you sure it's /dev/cdrom1 and not /dev/cdrom0 or /dev/cdrom ?
<xtknight> !info monodevelop
<ubottu> monodevelop (source: monodevelop): C/C++/C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+dfsg-3 (intrepid), package size 3261 kB, installed size 10264 kB
<xtknight> !universe | slim
<ubottu> slim: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<xtknight> slim, enable universe repo?
<Goth> arghh2d2: read the last posts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501211
<krish_> iam not able to login as root in mysql. iam using ubuntu 8.04 64 bit server edition.
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> try sudo  hdparm -i /dev/sda1
<dmsuperman> krish_: Did you reset the root password like I asked you earlier?
<Goth> arghh2d2: you've some possible fixes there
<dmsuperman> n8tuser: It won't be /dev/sda1
<dmsuperman> n8tuser: sda is a hard drive, he's doing it on a DVD drive
<blackpearl> xtknight : ok..just tell me do i have change the filesystem : ext2 to something Else??
<dmsuperman> n8tuser: It'll be /dev/cdrom*
<xtknight> blackpearl, nope
<krish_> dmsuper my wordpress blog, my mediawiki installed in the same same server is using the root password
<dmsuperman> krish_: And they can login?
<jtaby> xtknight: unfortunately, that didn't fix it
<blackpearl> xtknight : give me some time as i have to start ubuntu in virtual box...then i will apply commands suggested by you
<xtknight> jtaby, sorry maybe your ati card doesnt support compiz
<krish_> dmsuper i installed both wordpress and mediawiki on my server yes they can login and the installation was successful but iam nt able to login today
<r0ach> I screwed up my bootloader (MBR previously) and is there anyway to install GRUB without Linux ? (I'm on Ubuntu live disk now. I can't install Linux here cuz this is friend's system and he doesnt want me to)
<slim> xtknight: isn't universe enabled by default?
<dmsuperman> jtaby: What happens when you run "emerald --replace" in your terminal?
<xtknight> jtaby, or you may have to go thru some other pains and shoddy workaroudns to get it to work
<xtknight> slim, i thouht
<xtknight> it shows up for me.  i dont know what to tell you
<slim> xtknight, and in the setting, it appears to be checked
<dmsuperman> krish_: Then something else is awry, are you hosting it?
<jtaby> xtknight: online, it says that it should be supported just fine
<xtknight> slim, "sudo apt-get install monodevelop" what's that do
<Goth> arghh2d2: if you want to know if you're using the right /dev you can write this command eject -T -m cdrom1
<slim> stand by
<dmsuperman> krish_: Are you mediwiki and wordpress blogs working today?
<krish_> yes dmsuperman iam hosting it
<xtknight> jtaby, bugs can get in the way of theory<---> practice :(
<Goth> arghh2d2: it should eject your drive
<jtaby> heh
<krish_> yes dmsuperman they are working
<r0ach> Guys, anyone have a solution for me ? :(
<dmsuperman> krish_: But you can't connect in terminal?
<Goth> arghh2d2: replace cdrom1 for whatever you want if it doesn't work
<TJ12> is there a step by step guide on installing themes?
<dmsuperman> krish_: Are you sure you're connected to your server, and are you sure you're typing the password right, etc. etc.
<surgy> does anyone know of any web cam software?
<Goth> arghh2d2: you can try dvd, dvdrw, cdrw
<dmsuperman> !themes | TJ12
<ubottu> TJ12: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<krish_> yes dmsuperman yes iam sure iam connected to the server and iam typing the right password
<dmsuperman> r0ach: You could download supergrub
<Ferrous> dmsuperman, would it help to use kde instead? would it help to just replace gnome?
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, this is what happened...http://pastebin.com/m906ea2d
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: No, driver issues are related to X
<Ferrous> :/
<r0ach> dmsuperman: But I'm not on Windows. I'm on Live CD. But I'll give it shot. Thx for the reply dmsuperman. :)
<arghh2d2> i'll try that Goth
<Ferrous> i'm unsure why it has to be drivers that are doing it
<dmsuperman> r0ach: Supergrub is a .iso file, you burn to cd, then you can boot into it and it'll help you install grub
<slim> xtknight, well I already have monodevelop installed, so apt-get tells me I already have the latest version. But package manager doesn't show it
<xtknight> slim, kinda weird
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Because life never works the way we want it to :P
<slim> nor does it show x-chat
<krish_> dmsuperman: yes iam sure iam connected to the server and iam typing the right password
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> okay thats for your hardrive, now you do the same for your  cdrom drive
<Ferrous> what is the bar with the exit button on it called? is there something better to call it than a toolbar?
<Ferrous> hah.
<arghh2d2> Goths suggestion for the cdrom drive worked (ejected)
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Panel
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Both top and bottom are called panels
<Goth> arghh2d2: then it's the correct device
<jtaby> xtknight: what was the compiz channel again?
<dmsuperman> jtaby: #compiz-fusion
<Ferrous> not the top and bottom of the screen, but the top of each window, dmsuperman
<Ferrous> that's what my problem is with ._.
<dmsuperman> Ferrous: Window borders
<krish_> dmsuperman can u help me or are u bussy?
<arghh2d2> Goth, n8tuser so then i try sudo hdparm -i  /dev/cdrom and i get /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory
<Ferrous> hmm. Thank you
<dmsuperman> krish_: I haven't got a clue without being there to test, something is up and it sounds like you're doing something wrong
<Goth> arghh2d2: try dvdrw
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> do an ls -la /dev/cdrom  or  ls -la /dev/dv*
<paul68> dmsuperman: isn't there something like reconfigure grub?
<krish_> dmsuperman just let me know wat might have goine wrong?
<surgy> anyone?
<dmsuperman> paul68: You could just run grub but supergrub does it all magically for you :)
<dmsuperman> krish_: I offered my suggestions as to what might have gone wrong off the top of my head
<xtknight> !compiz | jtaby
<ubottu> jtaby: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dmsuperman> surgy: Saying "anyone" doesn't help determine what your question is
<Goth> arghh2d2: after you discover the right device try this     hdparm -d1 -X66 /dev/<your device>
<dmsuperman> Ramen time
<holycow> .
<dmsuperman> Bye all
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, both those suggestion result in - ls: cannot access /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory
<xtknight> dmsuperman, slacker
<gpryatel> dumb question: i'm compiling wine & its dependencies(i think) over ssh and it's taking forever. if i turn off this computer will it mess up?
<dmsuperman> xtknight: I needs food
<paul68> dmsuperman: ok understood
<arghh2d2> Goth ok, its just been trouble figuring out what it is
<Goth> arghh2d2: that's weird...try this
<Goth> arghh2d2: ls /dev/d* && ls /dev/cd*
<n8tuser> arghh2d2->  dmesg |grep cd   and lets see what it shows .. sr0  or sr1 ?
<mgroman> bruenig: wtf
<slim> xtknight, I think something is wrong with the "quick search"... i can find it manually, but not in search... no matter what group i have selected on the left
<n8tuser> gpryatel-> yes, it will stop what you were doing at remote end
<blackpearl> xtknight : Now please see this link http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7994/diskfilebrowserzz1.jpg
<xtknight> slim, ya my quick search never worked worth a darn either
<xtknight> slim, but now all of a sudden it is
<xtknight> blackpearl, ok try my cmds
<slim> xtknight, interesting. hmm. i haven't encountered this problem before. But this is a new install.
<gpryatel> oh bummer lol gotta leave this on all night then :( would using that screen program prevent that?
<kittoy> hello everybody,,,,is here someone using xubuntu?
<paul68> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mgroman> citizen42alpha: dont be rude like that
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m478f2c77
<kittoy> xubuntu is faster than ubuntu with gnome
<fogobogo> so many poor souls
<mgroman> lulz
<bruenig> mgroman: how do I upgrade to open office 3?
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> you found the clue yet?
<MHz128> Has anyone had any success with a Linksys WMP54Gv4 card using WPA? (ndiswrapper or native)
<Goth> n8tuser: it's sr0
<n8tuser> Goth-> i know, i want the boy to learn a bit okay?
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, ? usb ?
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: There's a PPA for it
<Goth> n8tuser: kk
<Ohmu> Is there a nice way to save youtube vids?  is it poss to save only the audio stream as mp3?
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> nope..scroll back to what i told you earlier
<mgroman> tonyyarusso: ok he asked me
<fogobogo> Ohmu: yes and yes
<eashmore> I'm getting an input/output error while installing ubuntu. Any ideas on what is causing the error or how to correct? Thanks
<Ohmu> fogobogo, how?
<fogobogo> Ohmu: with the almighty command line
<mgroman> bruenig: the correct answer is "sleep 6 months && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<fogobogo> Ohmu: and mplayer
<paul68> n8tuser: line 48 right
<KableKiB> sorry for off topic but... is youtube down for anyone else?
<mgroman> fogobogo: stfu no one uses command line here
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, im lost, something about sr0 or sr1?
<tonyyarusso> KableKiB: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic questions
<paul68> n8tuser: correction 7
<LF|Irssi> !stfu
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<fogobogo> mgroman: oh shi- almost forgot that
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> yes its sr0
<Ohmu> how to download youtube vids?
<bruenig> mgroman: where do I type that? Sorry newbie :)
<KableKiB> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ake_comsci> หวัดดี
<eashmore> KableKiB: downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<ake_comsci> มาไหม่คับ
<FloodBot1> ake_comsci: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmygoon> Pssst, for future record dd_rescue totally works for individual files... not sure about fscking it though
<fogobogo> Ohmu: there are scripts for that
<n8tuser> paul68->  yes
<KableKiB> eashmore, that doesnt apply.. the title bar still loads and it seems like it tries to load the page but it doesnt
<ake_comsci> What
<KableKiB> but thats its a nice link
<KableKiB> thanks
<arghh2d2> ok, n8tuser cool beans, so now i just need to figure out the switches to throw with hdparm /dev/sd0?
<n8tuser> jimmygoon-> what did dd_rescue do for you? i dont think i've ever used that command
<fogobogo> Ohmu: you can ask google. he knows it all. ask him youtube download video linux for example
<mgroman> Guys, apt-get no work on 7.04, Suse doesnt happen like this. QUESTIONS!
<bruenig> mgroman: where do I type the command line you gave me before?
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> yes,
<eashmore> KableKiB: youtube is fully functional here
<fogobogo> mgroman: tried apt-take?
<bruenig> mgroman: synaptic?
<tonyyarusso> mgroman: of course suse doesn't do that - it doesn't use apt.
<mgroman> tonyyarusso: do you use synaptic or what
<bruenig> mgroman: do I use add/remove to type that sleep.... thing?
<tonyyarusso> mgroman: I use apt most of the time.
<KableKiB> eashmore, ok thanks.. its working just took like 5 mins to load a page... and every other site is working fine.. thanks
<mgroman> tonyyarusso: bruenig needs to use the sleep command, how can he do that from synaptic
<arghh2d2> i'll try what goth said  hdparm -d1 -X66 /dev/  i guess
<Goth> arghh2d2: that command should turn DMA on and UDMA mode 2
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: sleep should be available by default - no need to install anything.
<bruenig> where is it?
<bruenig> is it under office?
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: /bin/sleep
<bullgard4> An Ubuntu wiki calls Zattoo "a free-of-charge closed-source TV player." What does the adjective 'closed-source' mean?
<likano> c.irc.cl
<arghh2d2> UGHHH no Goth, here comes a familiar pastebin...
<Panarchy2> I'd just like to tell everyone, I love CHOWN
<Panarchy2> (chown)
<mgroman> Panarchy2: LOL OMG
<Goth> arghh2d2: lol
<brandan> lol
<tonyyarusso> bullgard4: It means the license terms do not allow modification and reditribution like the GPL and such do.
<jimmygoon> n8tuser, fyi, when you use that -> thing it makes my IRC client not... flash your message at me and it recovers... stuff I guess
<mgroman> tonyyarusso: where you at ohio linux fest 2008
<Gnea> bullgard4: it means that you get the binary, but not the source code
<chownTown> I just learnt the command chown
<chownTown> YAY, chown!
<tonyyarusso> mgroman: Nope.
<bruenig> chownTown: what is chown and where can I download it?
<bullgard4> tonyyarusso, Gnea: Thank you for explaining.
<chownTown> it's built into ubuntu
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, Goth, http://pastebin.com/m2225bd4a
<brandan> anyone know somethign like flash CS3?
<bruenig> chownTown: ubuntu makes it?
<chownTown> and I think every linux and UNIX operating system
<fogobogo> mgroman: i cannot find cmd.exe
<brandan> something
<Gnea> bullgard4: cheers
<slim> mad chownage?
<chownTown> man chown
<eashmore> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<surgy> how would i get a list of every usb device plugged into my computer?
<chownTown> WOOT! GO CHOWN
<xtknight> surgy, lsusb
 * fogobogo shoots the trouble for eashmore 
<mgroman> fogobogo: install wine
<fogobogo> eashmore: done
<Gnea> ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/cmd.exe
<Gnea> eashmore: what's the problem?
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> perhaps you can not do what you wish on a scsi device
<surgy> xtknight: and how would i then tell where its mounted to? its a movie camera
<bruenig> chownTown: you know what program I like?
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: run internet explorer in wine as root
<mgroman> chownTown: type "chown mgroman /root" LOLOLOLOL
<eashmore> Gnea: Getting an input/output error during the install. Recommends I burn the disk at a slower speed. md5 checked out on the image
<xtknight> surgy, just type "mount"  it will probably be obvious from there
<surgy> thank you
<ake_comsci> ......
<ake_comsci> ..................
<Gnea> eashmore: have you tried the self-check option on the cd?
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> perhaps you can not do what you wish on a scsi device..or rather device is not allowing you
<bruenig> I really love echo, echo is awesome, you type echo then something after it, and then it displays that
<xtknight> surgy, or maybe "sudo lshw" and look for your camera in there..it may also say
<bruenig> echo is awesome
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: then i get all my good old virus buddies back?!
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, i thought it was an ide drive, at least thats what i ordered...could i have installed an ide drive on a scsi motherboard??!!
<bruenig> fogobogo: have you seen this echo?
<chownTown> don't mess with chown
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: then you get a cool ape that juggles stuff
<chownTown> or all chown you
<chownTown> the chown is on!
<eashmore> Gnea: How do I do that?
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> scsi and ide have different number of pin outs
<sigterm> hah
<slim> echo $?
<chownTown> hah, ubuntu got chowned
<Gnea> eashmore: iirc, it's an option on the livecd when you first boot it up
<mgroman> chownTown: you are excellent at the chown
<xorlim> chownClown?
<bruenig> chownTown: do you think chown is better than echo?
<arghh2d2> n8tuser, thats what i thought, so its nothing to do with scsi, is it just a crappy drive or what?
<xorlim> i r excellent! i r baboon!
<slim> exactly chow to you chown something?
<n8tuser> arghh2d2-> yeah seem like it, a scrappy drive
<Goth> arghh2d2: more people had your problem and kinda solved it. read the last 2 posts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501211
<mgroman> n8tuser: what is chown
<surgy> xtknight: not obvious at all
<blackpearl> xtknight	: still not getting it...see this link http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5338/terminalcp9.jpg
<eashmore> Gnea: I'll give that a try. Any other suggestions if the CD checks out?
<benlee1> Hello, I am a new ppl here. I met a problem in gvim, can anyone help me out?
<n8tuser> mgroman-> man chown
<sigterm> chwnd.
<mgroman> benlee1: chown gvim
<sigterm> =D
<slim> lol
<arghh2d2> ok Goth, thanks for the help Goth and n8tuser,
<chownTown> chown is so much better than echo
<chownTown> woot go chown
<benlee1> mgroman: chown? what do you mean?
<surgy> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/m4f855f5
<Goth> arghh2d2: no problem
<bruenig> blackpearl: it is hard to help with your username pixeled out
<Gnea> eashmore: well, what happened before when you hit the I/O error? The reason I ask is because this is probably the 10th time today that someone in here has had the same problem
<surgy> xtknight: and sudo lshw list everything but not the camera
<xtknight> surgy, nope i dont think it's mounted that's the problem
<brandan> is it possible to get gamespy to work because it uses IE (wine)
<surgy> xtknight: how do i mount it?
<Gnea> eashmore: and by that, I mean did the install just stop altogether? did the system lockup?
<bullgard4> The file /sys/power/state includes a line "mem disk". What does that mean?
<chownTown> chown is KING
<surgy> xtknight: and then set it to automount everytime?
<mgroman> benlee1: ask chownTown
<xtknight> surgy, really depends... personally i have no experience but i can try to help u anyway
<xtknight> surgy, is it a dv 1394  camera
<benlee1> mgroman: Thanks!
<fannie123> hey I'm trying to get ubuntu onto a macbook, I've installed it successfully but right now I'm not able to get the trackpad to work -- I've tried adding a fdi policy file w/o any success
<surgy> xtknight: no clue has no markings on the camera at all
<blackpearl> bruenig : my username has nothing to do with my question
<xtknight> blackpearl, okay   so it looks like that worked
<eashmore> Gnea: The install just froze. Got about halfway through each time I attempted. (Nota Bene: I successfully booted up in Live CD mode.)
<bruenig> blackpearl: i need to know it please
<sigterm> yarr!
<benlee1> chownTown: Hi, do you have some minutes? I met a problem in gvim character displaying. Thank you in advance!
<xtknight> blackpearl, umm intrepid should be asking when you mount it for root permissions
<chownTown> gvim?
<xtknight> blackpearl, other than that, i have no idea why it's not working
<Gnea> eashmore: okay. do you have the ability to burn your own disks?
<chownTown> root permission BTW is sudo su
<Gnea> chownTown: sudo -i  is preferable.
<mgroman> blackpearl: if you could tell me what your username is i could help you better plz
<xtknight> surgy, do you have any information on the camera?
<surgy> none other than that listed in my terminal
<benlee1> chownTown: The bottom part of characters can't been displayed. some characters like _ (underscore), can't be displayed at all.
<surgy> and its usb...
<xtknight> surgy, im sorry im not sure if i can help u much.  apparently it uses nw802 driver.... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Divio+Chicony+TwinkleCam&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=
<sigterm> tedious this kvm virt stuff...
<eashmore> Gnea: Sure do.
<blackpearl> guys this why i am getting this http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7994/diskfilebrowserzz1.jpg
<Jakob_the_Liar> what do i need to play an .swf ?
<mgroman> guys, go here http://www.ubuntu.org
<Gnea> eashmore: okay, try to reburn one at 4x speed. i know it sounds weird, but i've had the same problem before too. fixed it and always worked fine after that.
<benlee1> chownTown: I guess maybe it's something related to font setting.  It was normal when I use english environment, recently, I need to input chinese, so I added LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" in my /etc/environment.
<bruenig> blackpearl: is your username ashish?
<benlee1> chownTown: Then gvim display characters wrong.
<amigamia> here is a challenge.
<Gnea> bruenig, mgroman: why do you need to know his username?
<zetheroo> I am wondering about Bitorrenting and security ... how can I hide my IP address?
<chownTown> sorry benleel, dunno much about gvim
<chownTown> first time I heard of it was from you a minute ago
<benlee1> chownTown: It's OK, thank you all the same!
<mgroman> Gnea: ?
<xorlim> I know something about vim though...
<amigamia> i am wondering how i can play enemy territory on my r60 in intrepid? now i can play it in other o/s's with no issues. but i have a problem with the gl graphics in ubuntu. does anyone have a solution?
<Gnea> mgroman: 01:23 < mgroman> blackpearl: if you could tell me what your username is i could help you better plz  <-- what's up with that? are you trying to be helpful or trolling?
<blackpearl> bruenig : damn , u r right.
<benlee1> xorlim: great!
<eashmore> Gnea: Okay. I'll try those two things and see what happens. It's late so if I run into anymore problems I'll check back tomorrow for more advice. Thank you very much for you help.
<xorlim> benlee1: so what is your problem with vim?
<blackpearl> Gnea : gr8 u r back :)
<Gnea> eashmore: good luck :)
<bruenig> blackpearl: I am a good guesser
<bruenig> !ohmy | blackpearl
<ubottu> blackpearl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> blackpearl: how goes it? :)
<jtaby> do you guys think i should install the fglrx ATI drivers?
<xtknight> jtaby, for compiz ya u have to
<jtaby> i don't get window borders
<xtknight> i think?
<jtaby> oh...that explains it
<zetheroo> is there a program that hides my IP address ?
<xtknight> zetheroo, nope
<benlee1> xorlim:  When I was in pure English environment, everything are oK. Recently, I add LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" into my /etc/environment, so that I can input Chinese. Then this problem accur.
<zetheroo> xtknight: I think there is ... what about Tor?
<xorlim> benlee1: hmm...
<Gnea> blackpearl: I see your ss - can you bring up the permissions of the target directory in a terminal?
<amigamia> is anyone playing enemy territory on a laptop?
<chownTown> zetheroo
<chownTown> yes
<amigamia> blah this sucks.
<xtknight> zetheroo, only for the world wide web i think.  not for irc,games,whatever else
<chownTown> also
<NsOmNiAc> has anyone had issues with Ubuntu Intrepid no longer seing Samba shares and Windows Shared drives
<mgroman> amigamia: ya
<chownTown> if you want to change your mac
<NsOmNiAc> ?"?
<benlee1> xorlim: bottom part of characters can't be displayed. seems like to been overlayed with the next line.
<blackpearl> ubottu : my apologies
<xtknight> zetheroo, and ur ip is never hidden from everyone.  but u can check out VPN like hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my apologies
<chownTown> use macchanger
<Gnea> mgroman: perhaps I misread what you typed.
<mgroman> amigamia: i reformatted a macbook with kubuntu 7.04 and i can run enemy territory just fine
<amigamia> nsomniac i had it where it had to rediscover them
<blackpearl> Gnea : How to do it ??   blackpearl: I see your ss - can you bring up the permissions of the target directory in a terminal?
<amigamia> mgroman why did you do that? you can run enemy territory on your macbook in native osx mode! i do :D
<zetheroo> xtknight: what about while torrenting?
<NsOmNiAc> amigamia: It's not even doing that having no luck at all
<benlee1> xorlim: _ (underscore) cannot be displayed at all.
<amigamia> you might try elive mac version mgroman
<brandan> Is it possible to get .NET to work with ubuntu wine ??
<amigamia> http://elivecd.com
<mgroman> amigamia: oh?
<mgroman> brandan: just use mono.net
<xtknight> zetheroo, nope dont think so
<mgroman> brandan: and please refrain from such questions
<Gnea> blackpearl: click on Applications->Accessories->Terminal, ls -ld /path/to/your/dir  then hit 'print screen'
<NsOmNiAc> brandan: use Mono
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh what mgroman said
<xtknight> zetheroo, maybe vpn or a SOCKS proxy i dunno if torrent clients support SOCKS
<amigamia> neomniac i am moving back to hardy because i have issues with other products that dont work properly with intrepid and i need results like yesterday.
<mgroman> amigamia: o me too brother
<jtaby> wtf? i can't type "f" in terminal....
<xtknight> zetheroo, either way, they would go at about 4kb/sec if ur lucky
<amigamia> i have intrepid on a server but it isnt going to work out.
<jtaby> the computer just beeps
<mgroman> jtaby: you cant type " " ?
<NsOmNiAc> amigamia: yeahhh I am thinking about doing the same thing
<mgroman> jtaby: that makes no sense
<zetheroo> xtknight: I just read how when someone downloads a torrent their IP address is advertised on torrent trackers for the world to see
<amigamia> i have it on a thinkpad to mess about with it but i have to go back to hardy cause of incompatabilities
<jtaby> f
<xtknight> zetheroo, yup.  it has to be for bittorrent to work
<xorlim> mgroman: he says "f"
<Gnea> brandan: have you tried installing it with wine?
<jtaby> i can't type it here, so it's not a keyboard issue...
<mgroman> xorlim: o
<mgroman> jtaby: someone in #archlinux had a similar problem, you might want to ask in there
<xtknight> zetheroo, what are you afraid of though?
<brandan> Super Friendly Website builder?
<xtknight> zetheroo, every website you visit also has your ip
<bullgard4> The file /sys/power/state includes a line "mem disk". What does that mean?
<amigamia> i think an issue that has to be addressed with these linux distros is that they have to slow down just a tiny weeny bit to allow the devs of products to catch up. because they rae moving to fast and the supporting apps are not in the same race.
<zetheroo> xtknight: well it would stand to reason that I could fake my IP
<xtknight> zetheroo, and i've got your ip
<xtknight> what's the big deal?
<krish_> is there any one who is good in ubuntu to solve my problem only reply to me if u r good in ubuntu
<zetheroo> xtknight: yes and that is what I want to change
<zetheroo> :)
<Gnea> !ask | krish_
<ubottu> krish_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amigamia> really just post your question for heavens sakes.
<xtknight> zetheroo, if you are worried about being hacked you probably need not be.  linux is quite secure
<PDani_> hi
<amigamia> hallo
<amigamia> hola
<amigamia> chao
<xtknight> zetheroo, but to answer your question you would have to employ a lot of slow proxy systems to hide your ip from everyone
<amigamia> ciao
<amigamia> bonjour
<FloodBot1> amigamia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amigamia> ;D
<tenX> xtknight: why is it secure?
<fannie123> can anyone help me set up my touchpad, I've followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#touchpadtweaks w/o luck
<zetheroo> xtknight: no I am worried about someone getting my IP address from me torrenting somehting
<LF|Irssi> pwned
<krish_> gnea i have pasted the error over here please check it http://paste.ubuntu.com/75870/
<fogobogo> lmao
<Gnea> by a bot, no less
<Ryan52> zetheroo: what can they do with your ip?
<xtknight> tenX: it doesn't nudge users into using programs like IE or Outlook by defualt
<Ryan52> zetheroo: is it really a problem?
<ziroday> krish_: your password is incorrect.
<xtknight> zetheroo, if you're doing nothing illegal don't worry about it
<Ryan52> fannie123: w/o luck meaning what?
<krish_> ziroday no iam typing the correct passwrd
<Ryan52> fannie123: what actually happened?
<blackpearl> Gnea : here you go http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5265/terminal1pn2.jpg
<PDani_> i am not able to play this stream as an embedded stream neither with vlc-plugin, mplayerplug-in nor totem-plugin: http://stream.giganet.hu/nytv/Nyílt-tér/NYÍLT_TÉR_2008-11-18.wmv
<JohanT> god morning
<krish_> ziroday iam using the same password for my wordpress blog and mediawiki they are all working fine
<ziroday> krish_: well according to mysql you are not. That means that you might have entered the wrong password on install
<PDani_> when i wget this link, it returns the same links as ref
<Gnea> krish_: are you sure you're using the right password?
<PDani_> like an infinite loop
<ziroday> krish_: would you like me to get you a document on how to reset your mysql password?
<zetheroo> Ryan52: one of the biggest ISP's here in Australia is being sued ... and will probably loose the case ... with the movie industry sueing it for the users torrenting TV series or anything else really
<zetheroo> xtknight
<zetheroo> xtknight ^^^
<PDani_> any idea?
<Ryan52> zetheroo: so...ummm...don't break the law? :)
<krish_> gnea iam using the same password for mediawiki and wordpress blog, and iam now using the same password for joomla it is showing an error. I dont want to reset the passwd as it will effect my mediawiki and wordpress
<blackpearl> zetheroo : i think you are in worng channel .
<Gnea> blackpearl: then yes, you don't have permission to write to the device, only root does.
<xtknight> zetheroo, hey we all have our views on what's right and wrong.  altho unfortunately that is copyright violation
<MHz256> Using Gnome, is there a way to open a new application to the same window size each time? ie. gedit to open to 100x100 instead of 80x80?
<ziroday> krish_: so you have both mediawiki and wordpress setup to use the root account of your mysql database?
<xtknight> im sure a couple others here are guilty of it dare we mention any names olol
<Ryan52> MHz256: what app?
<blackpearl> Gnea : how can i thus write? i mean plz tell me how to write in media ?
<Ryan52> MHz256: that's on a per app thing. it set's it's size. it gets to decide.
<MHz256> Ryan52, im using leafpad, but any app would be nice
<Gnea> krish_: tried with sudo?
<tenX> xtknight: at first the whole microsoft software development has changed, security is a big issue and programs like the IE and Outlook have truly evolved. At second, nowadays security issues and attack vectors mainly aim at browser plugins like flash, which is "in a way" system independant..
<krish_> ziroday yes i have done so. both wordpress and mediawiki are using the root
<Gnea> blackpearl: how did it mount in the first place? automatically?
<xtknight> tenX not really saying windows is insecure either i just said linux was secure.  i think an xp sp2 install is not bad as long as you avoid IE
<jimmygoon> so HD --into----> fridge or not?
<tonyyarusso> I got a USB bluetooth dongle and bluetooth mouse.  I have the dongle plugged in and it shows up in the output of lsusb.  However, when I try to use "Setup new device" from the bt applet, no devices are available to select.  I have the mouse on and in discovery mode.
<krish_> gnea the same error is repeating even if i use sudo
<zetheroo> xtknight: well I am not with the ISP ... but it just made me think ... since these guys from the movie industry had volumes of users information and their IP addresses ... that I might want to get better security ... and as a Linux user I am very anti all this BS rights infringment stuff .... it all needs a major overhaul imo
<MHz256> Ryan52, ah! Why do they sometimes open in different locations on the screen? can the sizing be changed?
<ziroday> !offtopic | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xtknight> zetheroo, you can change your IP but your isp can still know so it doens't do any good
<Ryan52> jimmygoon: what did I miss? :)
<Gnea> krish_: so you've been able to use this for awhile then? and it just started doing this recently?
<zetheroo> xtknight: well I am getting more help on the linux IRC anyhow .. so thanks ..
<xtknight> tenX, but ya the browser plugins are a problem
<Ryan52> MHz256: you gotta look at leafpad's docs. that's it's business.
<KatieKitty> !search uck
<ubottu> Found: scoobysnack-#ubuntuforums, support-#ubuntuforums-beginners, ツ-#ubuntu-offtopic, pici, uck, remaster
<ziroday> !msgthebot > KatieKitty
<ubottu> KatieKitty, please see my private message
<MHz256> Ryan52, 10 4 thanks man
<tallyn> where can I get ps3 ubuntu help?
<xtknight> zetheroo, in short there's few ways to trick your isp... but anyway i dont think they will go suing mostly-innocent people
<krish_> gnea even now mediawiki and wordpress are working fine. i installed mysql on my server just yesterday and configured media =wiki and wordpress, they work fine till now but the problem has started just now
<KatieKitty> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in intrepid
<brandan> Ps3 lol
<Gnea> ziroday: after one use?
<Ryan52> tallyn: here, probably, just ask.
<jtaby> when i `vim` into a file, i can type f and b just fine, but when i'm on the command line, i can't type f and b
<ziroday> Gnea: hmm?
<tallyn> trying to get help patching bluetooth stack, please
<Ryan52> jtaby: what happens when you try?
<xtknight> jtaby, odd.  maybe some key is stuck.  try typing "setxkbmap" and try again
<Gnea> krish_: did you setup your .my.cnf for root?
<jimmygoon> Ryan52, hard drive died-ish. dd_rescue has saved my important files (porn of course) and now I'm recovering some other stuff and it is slowing down... thinking of storing it in the fridge in case I think of anything I need
<zetheroo> xtknight: your probably right ... I am just a stickler for privacy and I don't like the thought of anyone sticking their nose into my life ... and that includes my computing life ... :)
<krish_> gnea no
<Gnea> ziroday: nm
<xtknight> jtaby,  prolly ctrl,alt,shift is stuck and it doesnt affect vim or something
<jtaby> xtknight: but it works everywhere else
<Ryan52> jimmygoon: that seems weeeeeird. but, hey, if you think it'll work :)
<Gnea> krish_: why not do that, then you can just sudo -i and call it without argument?
<jtaby> i can do shift-f to type an F
<jimmygoon> zetheroo, if you want privacy look into relakks
<xtknight> zetheroo, yeah for the most part im all for security over privacy and favor glasnost (openness).  except in the bathroom haha.. we'll take that to offtopic :p
<jtaby> Ryan, the computer beeps
<jimmygoon> Ryan52, It just ones of those things I've heard. Dunna if it helps at all
<krish_> gnea pls tell me how should i do that
<zetheroo> jimmygoon: is that a program?
<tenX> xtknight: at this point i'd like to emphasize that i almost only run *nix-like systems and have to work with ms OSs a lot while not liking it, but following the latest security issues over the ongoing year i feel to have read more about linux holes than windows flaws. i dont like that impression and it may be incorrect, but thats what i feel
<blackpearl> Gnea : i added IDE primry slave in vbox and mounted gparted liveCD and then partition primary slave (virtual) to filesysyem : ext2 and then when i started Ubuntu in vbox it was showing me mounted BUT with theise errors http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7994/diskfilebrowserzz1.jpg
<jimmygoon> zetheroo, google. and this is OT
<krish_> gnea pls tell me how should i do that
<tallyn> alright I will try again at another time
<xtknight> tenX, ya maybe ur right.. i dont know.
<Ryan52> jtaby: does `xmodmap` say anything funny?
<zetheroo> xtknight: your for security over privacy? how does that work? Whats the point of security if its not giving you privacy?
<Gnea> !patience | krish_
<ubottu> krish_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xtknight> zetheroo, i dont have issues with airline checks in other words.  i would rather someone not bring a gun on board
<xtknight> #ubuntu-offtopic
<krish_> gnea ok i will wait
<Ryan52> blackpearl: chown it.
<Ryan52> blackpearl: or run as root.
 * Away is away: Gone away for now
<blackpearl> Ryan52 : how to run as root ?
<jtaby> Ryan52: http://rafb.net/p/28a52v62.html
<Ryan52> blackpearl: "sudo blah"
<monsoon_king> is there anyway i can increase internet speed in ubuntu...i find slower than windows...mostly the download speed
<Ryan52> Away: no public away messages, please.
<Gnea> blackpearl: so the problem is occuring within virtualbox?
<blackpearl> Ryan52 : sudo blah ???
<xtknight> tenX, unix seems to have so many more libraries and it's hard to tell .  but i know freebsd/openbsd are really really secure at laest
<xtknight> tenX, i dunno anymore about some linux distros
<zetheroo> xtknight: well airline checks ... that is very vague ... I am fine with a basic metal detector .... but not with a bloody eye scan and finger print .... that is no longer security and is a breach of my privacy ....
<tenX> xtknight: nothing is _really_ secure
<Ryan52> blackpearl: "sudo command-name". so, for nautilus (the file browser), do "sudo nautilus" on the command line.
 * brandan is back.
<jtaby> Ryan52: do changes to xmodmap persist after a restart?
<Ryan52> blackpearl: then you can change the owner from there to yourself and get access.
<xtknight> tenX, "Only two remote holes in the default install, in more than 10 years!"
<Gnea> brandan: please refrain from doing that.
<xtknight> not too bad for openbsd
<brandan> sorry
<blackpearl> Gnea : no, vbox is working fine, its just that i added Primary slave to Ubuntu and now i am not able to write to it
<Ryan52> jtaby: that all looks right.
<brandan> My client auto does it
<zetheroo> xtknight: what is the off-topic IRC anyhow? ....
<brandan> ill turn it off
<Gnea> brandan: please do.
<Jakob_the_Liar> is there a program that can take a text file and encyrpt it so it will look like regular words to be sent in an email?
<xtknight> zetheroo, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tenX> xtknight: i like openBSD and its philosophy
<Gnea> blackpearl: did you add an entry to /etc/fstab?
<Guest61475> anyone know what happenend to ##freebsd?
<jtaby> Ryan52: i was playing around with it, trying to make caps lock a control
<blackpearl> Gnea : i'll just check
<Ryan52> jtaby: how did you change it?
<Ryan52> jtaby: certain ways will stay over reboot, and certain won't.
<ziroday> Guest35047: ask in #freenode
<jtaby> Ryan52: http://www.manicai.net/comp/swap-caps-ctrl.html
<tenX> xtknight: and the projects focus on code review and security. But still there have been 2 holes, and thats remote holes
<Ryan52> jtaby: that shows 3 ways.
<Ryan52> jtaby: which did you do?
<blackpearl> Gnea : there is o such dir  /etc/fstab ??
<Gnea> krish_: is it mysql-server-5.0 that you have installed?
<Gnea> blackpearl: it's a file, not a dir.
<Gnea> !fstab | blackpearl
<ubottu> blackpearl: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<blackpearl> Ryan52 : plz tell me how to run as root ??
<jtaby> Ryan52:  the linux way
<Ryan52> blackpearl: open up a terminal.
<Ryan52> jtaby: there are 3 linux ways there.
<jtaby> sorry, xfree86 version 3.x
<Ryan52> blackpearl: and type "sudo nautilus"
<Ryan52> blackpearl: a file browser will open up.
<blackpearl> Ryan52 : ok..wait
<xtknight> tenX, lol ya
<xtknight> tenX, well cant be perfect, im just saying that's pretty good
<krish_> gnea yes it is mysql-server 5.0
<Ryan52> jtaby: "rm .xmodmap" and log out and back in.
<lopin> I have a problem with X.org.  I just went from a command line system, to a fresh install of the xorg metapackage several times.  However, every time, the mouse refuses to work.  Is there something that I'm not loading properly?
<Ryan52> jtaby: oh, wait.
<Ryan52> jtaby: take out the line you added to .bash_profile too
<tenX> xtknight: actually on first glance we were talking about linux
<ziroday> lopin: what mouse and what connection type?
<Gnea> krish_: excellent.  you can use the zless command in a terminal to read this file: /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.0/README.Debian.gz  in it, it explains how to set that up - look for the PASSWORDS section
<lopin> ziroday, PS/2
<xtknight> tenX, ya
<xtknight> tenX, i may agree linux is not necessarily more secure than windows.  it depends on the apps u run.  apache vs.. IIS..hmmm
<lopin> ziroday, Other than that, i have no clue.  It worked two days ago, and it works in Windows 98...
<ziroday> lopin: odd, and it works in windows you say?
<Ryan52> anyway, I'm outta here. bye all, sorry I didn't stay long.
<lopin> ziroday, Works in DSL, and on Knoppix...  Just not in my fresh XORG
<lopin> ziroday, Works in windows...
<lopin> ziroday, Unfortunately, Windows 98 doesn't support the wireless card I'm using, so I have to use Intrepid...
<tenX> xtknight: we will continue in 20 mins
<tenX> xtknight: ttyl
<devdavad> would anyone here be willing to help me get apache2 running correctly on my laptop?
<devdavad> going to localhost gives me a 403 error
<ziroday> lopin: okay, you can try take a look at the DSL xorg.conf and check for differences regarding a mouse. Also can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<xtknight> tenX, okay
<Wargasm`> firewall problem, devdavad?
<devdavad> Wargasm, I don't currently have a firewall
<Wargasm`> what about in your router, devdavad
<devdavad> I think it might be local hosts
<blackpearl> GNea: see the result of sudo nautilus http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/1264/terminal2gh2.jpg
<Wargasm`> i had to open the port in my router when i was using apache, devdavad
<Jakob_the_Liar> you wasted life why wouldnt you waste death
<devdavad> on previous ubuntu installs running through the router hasn't given me any troubles
<lopin> ziroday, Intrepid has virtually NO xorg.conf file...
<ziroday> lopin: yeah I know, can you pastebin it anyway please?
<Wargasm`> hmm, i see. not quite sure then, devdavad. sorry
<Gnea> blackpearl: I didn't say anything about nautilus.
<devdavad> I'm going off of the help.ubuntu docs for apache2 / lamp
<devdavad> they might be a little outdated haha
<lopin> ziroday, I can try.  Like I said, that one's only got a cli, so I might have to retype it...
<as444df> hi who can help me rapair gunzip
<as444df> Segmentation fault
<ziroday> lopin: ah, you can use the pastebinit program to help
<as444df> :|
<blackpearl> Gnea : Ryan52 said..but he left...can u plz see at your end..
<Gnea> blackpearl: sudo nautilus will do you no good. please see the instructions I gave you.
<koshari> Gnea try gksudo
<Gnea> blackpearl: you need to properly edit your fstab file in order for regular users to be able to write to the device.
<ziroday> lopin: you can use it by doing cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit and it will give you a url
<Gnea> koshari: won't make a difference, it's like trying to put a bandaid on a dislocated shoulder.
<lopin> ziroday, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m286d23bb
<ziroday> lopin: also does your keyboard word and is it usb or ps/2?
<krish_> gnea iam not able to figure anything out in tht file wat should i do with it?
<lopin> ziroday, I just removed the commenting that said that any changes are futile...
<Gnea> krish_: READ it.
<ziroday> lopin: okay
<lopin> ziroday, Keyboard is PS/2, and works fine in the console.  Does not work in X, but does allow me to switch back to a console.
<ziroday> lopin: okay, then definitely a xorg issue
<bullgard4> The file /sys/power/state includes a line "mem disk". What does that mean?
<blackpearl> Gnea : where to find /etc/fstab file ??
<Gnea> krish_: you run this command:  zless /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.0/README.Debian.gz    and then you use the down-arrow key to scroll down to the section called PASSWORDS
<Gnea> krish_: and then, you read it and follow directions.
<Gnea> blackpearl: do you have a terminal open?
<lopin> ziroday, Definitely what I was thinking.  I've done everything imaginable.  Install from CD, install from net, with and without Window Managers...
<blackpearl> Gnea : yes
<ziroday> lopin: did this happen in previous version of ubuntu?
<Gnea> blackpearl: good.  please type the following command:   cd /etc
<Gnea> blackpearl: let me know when you have done that, please.
<brrrr_> задолбала 8ю10 - я назад на 8.01
<ziroday> !ru | brrrr_
<ubottu> brrrr_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amaranth> <brrrr давай давай)
<lopin> ziroday, Up until a few days ago, this was set up as a headless server, and didn't get much fiddling...  :D
<ziroday> lopin: so I will take that as a no?
<blackpearl> Gnea : plz proceed
<lopin> ziroday, No...  :D
<lopin> ziroday, I have to use Intrepid, because I've had to install a wireless card, and Hardy doesn't have the drivers for it...
<ziroday> lopin: great, because this is definitely a bug with the new failsafe super-duper xorg in intrepid
<Gnea> blackpearl: it's 'please', not 'plz'.  Okay?  Now, type this command and tell me what you get:  ls -l fstab
<Fendrel_> Need help with my headphone jack
<zhan_zr> I have a problem. What is the same thing in linux programming just as the Windows Message in Windows program development?
<lopin> ziroday, Why did we fix something that wasn't broken again? :D
<Gnea> Fendrel_: it's plugged in to the correct port?
<ziroday> zhan_zr: you mean a instant messaging client, that would be pidgin
<zhan_zr> ziroday: No
<ziroday> lopin: sorry, I have no clue. You might want to file a bug or ask the people in #ubuntu-x
<blackpearl> Gnea : this is what i am getting  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 480 2008-11-17 17:22 fstab
<ziroday> zhan_zr: you mean the notification bubbles?
<zhan_zr> ziroday: I means in program development
<zhan_zr> ziroday: Huh,Maybe not.
<lopin> I might head there before I file a bug report...  Thanks anyway.  You did your darnedest...
<ziroday> lopin: sorry :(
<lopin> ziroday, Thank you.
<zhan_zr> zhan_zr: I mean such thing as SendMessage(NULL,.....)
<macjason0> anyone got ubuntu running in pearpc ?
<lopin> ziroday, We tried...  :D
<zhan_zr> ziroday: How can I write in Linux
<Gnea> blackpearl: okay, that is showing you the file, that it does exist, and that it is owned by root, and that it is 480 bytes.  Good.  Now, what is your favorite text editor?
<Fendrel_> gnea:I have no plugin, I just installed 8.10 on my gateway laptop and it works great, I just don't get any feed from the headphone port.
<ziroday> zhan_zr: I am sorry, I am not quite sure what you are asking and I am not a programmer. What language?
<MHz128> How do I automount ntfs HD's during bootup?
<Gnea> Fendrel_: did it work just fine in XP/Vista?
<NetApex> Anyone around here have some experience with WINE?
<zhan_zr> ziroday: C/C++ programing
<dr_willis> MHz128,  put a proper entry for them in the /etc/fstab file..  perhaps  by installing/using the 'ntfs-config' tool
<Fendrel_> gnea: It did work on vista
<ziroday> zhan_zr: ask in ##c
<MHz128> dr_willis, cool thanks
<Gnea> !ntfs | MHz128
<zhan_zr> ziroday: Thanks
<ubottu> MHz128: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<MHz128> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<blackpearl> Gnea : gedit is the editor i use
<Gnea> !laptop | Fendrel_
<ubottu> Fendrel_: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<MHz128> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Gnea> Fendrel_: please look at the 2nd or 4th url there, and see if you can find your model # there.
<Gnea> blackpearl: excellent.  please type this command in your terminal:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Fendrel_> thanks gnea
<ziroday> lopin: you might want to take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input but it seems pretty technical
<Gnea> Fendrel_: cheers
<NetApex> Anyone around here have some experience with WINE?  I can't get any software to install.
<tonyyarusso> I got a USB bluetooth dongle and bluetooth mouse.  I have the dongle plugged in and it shows up in the output of lsusb, but not in hcitool dev.
<Gnea> blackpearl: when you have done that, please open up a new terminal window. let me know when you are ready.
<macjason0> guys .. can is there something out there like vmware where i can run ubuntu ?
<Gnea> !bluetooth | tonyyarusso
<ubottu> tonyyarusso: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Myrtti> macjason0: ... yes. vmware.
<Gnea> !vbox | macjason0
<ubottu> macjason0: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<blackpearl> Gnea : see the result of gksudo gedit /etc/fstab here http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/3028/fstablr0.jpg
<vampur> hello every one
<vampur> could any one help me out for the 3d games for liux
<vampur> **linux
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: See the first step there that tells you to run hcitool dev and it should report a device?  Mine doesn't.  The dongle isn't fully working, so I can't do anything else.
<Fendrel_> gnea: Couldn't find my model number, I'm sure it's a minor one because it worked before I upgraded
<ziroday> vampur: what game and what is the exact problem?
<Gnea> blackpearl: nicely done. :)  in your other terminal, please type the following:  df -Th
<vampur> i need a game like age of empire or quake 3 arena for linux but couldn't able to load any of them
<Gnea> Fendrel_: perhaps there's a model # that's close to it that uses the same audio chipset?
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: can you pastebin the output of your dmesg command please?
<TheSage> How does one upgrade a package in the repositories with a downloaded DEB package?
<Cristi> vampur: you can try ut2004. it's made for linux too
<ziroday> vampur: okay AOE3 does not work in linux.
<Gnea> vampur: try openarena or battle for wesnoth
<koshari> TheSage you dont unless one of the repositorys you have listed hass a more up to date package
<vampur> thank you for your suiggestion but dear i have already tried that but like that one of quake3 arena
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75873/
<TheSage> koshari - I thought as much. Sigh
 * Gnea wishes he knew who vampur was talking to...
<TheSage> koshari - I suppose I will just have till the repositories catch up.
<juro> hi, using scp, to copy home folders from one Ubuntu machine to another, how can I pass multiple directory names?
<ziroday> vampur: you might want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/QuakeIIIArena
<echolink1833> hey guys just curious can i post a url here to my blog its linux related
<blackpearl> Gnea : here you go for df -Th  http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7999/terminal3xt8.jpg
<ziroday> echolink1833: nope, but you might be able to in #ubuntu-offtopic
<echolink1833> k thanks man
<echolink1833> im just working on getting something going on some opensource/linux help stuff lol
<amaranth> hi , people ^_^
<Gnea> blackpearl: and now, please issue this command:  blkid
<krish_> gnea problem solved iam able to sign in as root. but when i type "set password for 'user'@'localhost' = password('password'); " iam getting some error pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/75876/
<Gnea> krish_: i thought you said you had a password set already
<krish_> gnea iam able to login as root
<bullgard4> The file /sys/power/state includes a line "mem disk". What does that mean?
<Gnea> krish_: then the problem is solved, don't worry about that step :)
<krish_> gnea but iam wen i create a new user iam getting this error
<ooo> kiuoo
<krish_> gnea so is the new user getting created?
<Gnea> krish_: are you familiar with phpmyadmin?
<ooo> hin i cant speak english
<Gnea> !fr | ooo
<ubottu> ooo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<krish_> gnea no iam nt familiar with phpmyadmin actually iam learning LAMP slowly now
<ooo> thank you very much
<Gnea> ooo: good luck
<Gnea> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.11.8.1-1 (intrepid), package size 2802 kB, installed size 10128 kB
<Gnea> krish_: you should install it and use it. it is a very nice interface to mysql.
<krish_> gnea i installed it already
<Gnea> krish_: you will find user management to be extremely simplified.
<krish_> gnea how to launch phpmyadmin?
<Gnea> krish_: just open firefox and point it at http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<Isida> Hi. I have question: at my PC I have two HDDs: Disk1 with 2 partiotions (D1P2 and D1P2) and disk2 with 2 partiotions. D1P1 generally used to be Vista's home, so, I want to install Ubuntu in to D2P1. I choose to format D2P1 into ext3 and mount as "/". But after that procedure, Ubuntu's installer ask me where should  I put Ubuntu's bootloader.
<Isida> Should i install in to D1P1 where is Vista bootloader located? Or best way to put it into D2P1 mbr? I wan to use Dual-Booting.
<Gnea> !dualboot | Isida
<ubottu> Isida: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: any ideas from that?
<Isida> Gnea » I have read it already - there is no info about bootloader in my situation
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: lol, trying to find my bluetooth dongle
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: sorry about that
<Gnea> Isida: hrm. as long as you can change the boot device to prefer HDD-1 over HDD-0, you should be okay to put it on Disk2
<Gnea> Isida: and grub should be smart enough to incorporate vista's bootloader into the selection list
<Isida> okay.
<chakoshi> can any one tell me where can I find a pdf version of the official documention of ubuntu (8.10) , there's just an html version at their site
<NineTeen67Comet> You could snag the html virstion and export it as a pdf in OpenOffice ..
<chakoshi> but how can I get all those pages?
<lopin> ziroday, tjaalton suggested that I install hal.  It worked...  :D
<NineTeen67Comet> chakoshi: aha . that'd take a bit ..
<lopin> ziroday, My only concern would be as to why it wasn't installed as a dependency now, but was earlier...
<ziroday> lopin: was following in #ubuntu-x, nice.
<ziroday> lopin: and I am not an ubuntu developer, nor an x developer so I can't comment on that :)
<lopin> ziroday, They had 48 hours to goof something that I already had burned to a disk...  How do you do that?
<lopin> ziroday, Maybe I installed something the first time, extra, that would have required hal?
<lopin> I don't know...
<ziroday> lopin: well glad to know its working now :)
<MHz128> Is there a GUI frontend for lm-sensors?
<macjason0> i don't know if this is dumb but .. can i run ubuntu on a external hd ?
<MHz128> a way to monitor temps over time.... etc
<MHz128> macjason0, yes you can
<macjason0> heh ?
<macjason0> that sounds nice
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: if you run this in a terminal:  tail -f /var/log/syslog   do you see anything registering correctly if you unplug the bluetooth and plug it back in?
<macjason0> MHz128 so if i where to install it on the external it won't mess up my main hd ?
<MHz128> nope
<krish_> gnea everything is working fine
<TJ12> anyone know how i can get qtcurve
<krish_> gnea joomla installed successfully thanks a lot
<Gnea> krish_: awesome
<Gnea> krish_: enjoy :)
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: yes.
<TJ12> qtcurve >= 0.59.6
<TJ12>  emerald >= 0.5.2 ( aka compiz-fusion )
<TJ12> i need them but cant find them
<TJ12> anyone know how to get them
<krish_> gnea i want u to have a look at it http://www.yenodawebsite.com/joomla and just confirm tht u have had a look :)
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: anything like this?   Adapter /org/bluez/hci0 has been enabled
<Gnea> krish_: very cool.
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: No, just recognition of USB hardware.
<Habelman> how would i go about setting my monitos nativ resolution if the nvidia x server controls dont see the resolution ?
<macjason0> brb
<macjason0> gonna try to install on external
<TJ12> anyone know how i can get qtcurve i got emerald
<jbu311> hi all, I'm using 8.10, standby/hibernate turn my screen black and leave a blinking cursor...computer does not seem to reduce its power usage at all since everything is still turned on, and I can't bring it back out of the black screen....anyone know where to begin?
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: do you have btscanner installed?
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: no
<skenmon> hi
<Gnea> !info btscanner
<ubottu> btscanner (source: btscanner): ncurses-based scanner for Bluetooth devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 124 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: install it, then run it like this:  sudo btscanner
<_iamjay> hello all..  can someone help me, is there any way for rxvt-unicode to disable the alt-s keybinding?
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: see if it even runs at all
<wiwin> susi
<wiwin> hay............
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: Opens and reads OUI db, no devices available.
<hicrokee> nani
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: ok, good, that means it's actually trying to work
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: if you remove the dongle, then btscanner should fail
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: it does the same thing as before - runs, but finds no devices.
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: oh? o.O
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: yup
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: do you see a pan0 device when you run ifconfig -a ?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : there was net disconnection at my end.
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: no
<MHz128> how do I run sensors-applet?
<Gnea> blackpearl75: aah, did you catch the blkid command?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : please see this for df -Th http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7999/terminal3xt8.jpg
<Gnea> blackpearl75: yup, saw that one
<gaintsura> I've got 2 questions, first, how do I fix this? http://pastie.org/321789 Second, I've got about 60 mails queued up that I don't want to send and my system is taking a lot of effort in doing both of these, so how do I fix the pastie and clear the queue, heres the other paste of the mails http://pastie.org/321790
<Gnea> MHz128: you have to add it to one of your panels by right-clicking on one of them, then add-to-panel
<blackpearl75> Gnea : now what to do with fstab file ?
<Gnea> MHz128: i don't remember which list it's in, you'll need to dig around a little
<Gnea> blackpearl75: ah, first need the output of this command please:  blkid
<MHz128> Gnea,  oh its a toolbar thing, ok thank you!
<Gnea> MHz128: cheers :)
<blackpearl75> Gnea : it should be blkid or sudo blkid ?
<Gnea> blackpearl75: either or, doesn't matter
<digifor> How do I export a comodo or thwate person email certificate as a pkcs 12?
<Casperov> any1 have an idea y i have no system sounds?
<Gnea> Casperov: it's muted?
<Casperov> Gnea: no..its not muted, ive selected the option under sounds that it must play system sounds...movies work fine, and if i test the system sounds, they work, but its all silent :(
<bullgard4> What is meant by a 'udeb package' in Ubuntu? As used in packages.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> Casperov: which system sounds, exactly? like when gdm first starts up? how about when you login?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : here we go for blkid http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9905/terminal4bo2.jpg
<srx2002> quick question: Is there somewhere in ubuntu ( gnome ) where I can change the Applications, Places, and System ( names of them ) from the top menu bar?
<Casperov> Gnea: yes those sounds, i do actually hear the login sounds, but nothing else, no clicking on menu items...no warning sounds...nothing..
<chownTown> hkhn
<Gnea> blackpearl75: are you booted up into a livecd?
<Gnea> Casperov: sounds like it's working normally then... those are really the only sounds i've ever heard
<HeinHein> How to change my domain?
<Gnea> Casperov: along with the logout one
<blackpearl75> Gnea : whihc livecd ? is it ubuntu one ?
<Gnea> HeinHein: what domain?
<HeinHein> Gnea,  in IRC after "@"
<blackpearl75> Gnea : please tell me how to add my media into fstab ?
<Gnea> HeinHein: ask in #freenode
<srx2002> anyone?
<HeinHein> Gnea,  where?
<HeinHein> Gnea,  thaks
<HeinHein> thanks
<macjason0> MHz128 hey .. i just installed ubuntu on my external and it installed grub .. if i don't have the external connected will grub still come up ?
<Gnea> blackpearl75: well, this is what i need to make sure of - it sounds silly, but.... did you boot the system up from a livecd or is this an already installed system?  i ask because you blkid looks rather odd
<MCMetal2> hi ubuntu users
<MHz128> macjason0,  not if you installed grub to the external drive
<blackpearl75> Gnea : i booted my winxp, then started vbox, then started my Ubuntu 8.10 (as guest OS)
<macjason0> MHz128 when ubuntu finsihed installed i saw it say installing grub ..
<macjason0> MHz128 i don't know where it installed to
<Gnea> blackpearl75: ah, alrighty. i had forgotten.
<blackpearl75> Gnea : ubuntu is installed into vbox virtually
<gaintsura> . /boot
<tj_> wow, im having the hardest time. anyone really good at installing themes?
<Gnea> blackpearl75: sorry about that
<macjason0> MHz128 so im asuming it installed to the external
<macjason0> im gonna do a test and restart the system without the external
<macjason0> brb
<blackpearl75> Gnea : you are the boss :)
<srx2002> anyone?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : now can you tell how to change my fstab to read-write into primary slave (in unbuntu in vbox)
<andrea-linux> yes here i am
<Gnea> blackpearl75: okay, the next step is you'll need to create a new UUID for your device, like this:  uuidgen /dev/sdb1
<srx2002> quick question: Is there somewhere in ubuntu ( gnome ) where I can change the Applications, Places, and System ( names of them ) from the top menu bar?
<andrea-linux> ehi how can i go on italian ubuntu chat?
<blackpearl75> Gnea: is it complete?  uuidgen /dev/sdb1
<gaintsura> !ubuntu it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu it
<gaintsura> !italian
<Gnea> blackpearl75: then you want to add an entry to your gedit fstab like this:  # /dev/sdb1
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gaintsura> ^_^
<_iamjay> hello all..  can someone help me, is there any way for rxvt-unicode to disable the alt-s keybinding?
<macjason0> MHz128 i turned off the external and tried to boot into windows and grub said Error 21 .. im assuming it installed on my main hd of my windows computer .. there a way to not have grub and just boot to the external or do i have to have it installed ?
<andrea-linux> #ubuntu-it
<giuseppe> ciao
<vladuz976> Hi there, how can I get a list of things to pass to the "loadkeys" command
<MHz128> macjason0, you need grub to boot linux. but it can boot windows aswell.
<macjason0> MHz128 that means i will always need my external connected
<Gnea> blackpearl75: UUID=<output of uuidgen /dev/sdb1> /media/usbdisk ext2  defaults,user  0  0
<Gnea> blackpearl75: in a terminal, type this:  sudo mkdir /media/usbdisk
<MHz128> macjason0, no you need to configure grub...
<macjason0> how do i do that
<MHz128> youll have to look it up
<blackpearl75> Gnea : with this command uuidgen /dev/sdb1 -> this UUID is generated 4b7bdf18-dd5a-496e-836c-b57b182cf01e
<Gnea> blackpearl75: so it should be like this:  UUID=4b7bdf18-dd5a-496e-836c-b57b182cf01e  /media/usbdisk     ext2   defaults,user   0   0
<timob> how would i restrict X to have a smaller root window than the resolution
<blackpearl75> Gnea : how can i remove usbdisk when generated with sudo mkdir /media/usbdisk (suppousely)
<mib_obn4gi> hello, how can i know if my laptop's tv card is detected?
<_iamjay> so many how's!
<macjason0> has anyone ever edited menu.lst ?
<timob> yeah
<mib_obn4gi> !ask | macjason0
<ubottu> macjason0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<macjason0> timob i wanna edit it so that windows boots up and i have to press like f8 or something to boot to ubuntu
<macjason0> timob any ideas ?
<mib_obn4gi> !enter | macjason0
<ubottu> macjason0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> blackpearl75: sudo umount /media/disk
<StormBlade>  hi all i've got a problem. i've just installed kubuntu 8.10 but i was'ntable to configure eth0 and unfortunately i am writing from windows now.. can anyone helpme how can i configure eth0 and access internet ..
<Gnea> blackpearl75: then, sudo mount /media/usbdisk
<blackpearl75> Gnea : should i add this line to fstab file "UUID=4b7bdf18-dd5a-496e-836c-b57b182cf01e /media/usbdisk ext2 defaults,user 0 0"
<Gnea> blackpearl75: yes.  make sure it has "# /dev/sdb1" above it
<timob> macjason0: shouldnt be a problem just look at the docs online.... anything in particular that doesnt work?
<mib_obn4gi> hello, how can i know if my laptop's tv card is detected?
<chocobanana> Hi everyone
<Gnea> blackpearl75: it's important to set it up that way so that way, if you decide to plug a different usb device in, it won't get mounted on /media/usbdisk but on /media/disk
<timob> mib_obn4gi: more details ie usb ? name of card etc
<atarinox> OMG  why is ubuntu such a regular users disaster
<ott0> why does this script not echo "hi"?  -->  echo "hi" | read a    \n     echo "$a"
<tj_> wow, im having the hardest time. anyone really good at installing themes?
<andcorps> hi
<andcorps> need to know how to connect to internet via usb modem
<andcorps> huawei e220
<andcorps> hmm
<andcorps> anyone
<FloodBot1> andcorps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackpearl75> Gnea : i will add above it.....just tell instead of /media/usbdisk can i write /media/disk AS this is what i have currently and i dont want to mkdir usbdisk...please
<atarinox> seriously...i've tried to switch friends over...it's a goddamn mess everytime
<Gnea> atarinox: eh?
<mclure> how do I add equations in a abiword document using latex? supported in abiword 2.4?
<ValentineXX> Hello while testing sound capture device in my sound preference is I get this error message and my mic is not working with skype and and and and with sound recorders. http://www.7thyear.com/dci/media/c33%201196642154%20Screenshot-gnome-sound-properties.png
<timob> andcorps: you need to setup  a ppp connection through it ... works in network manager
<StormBlade> how can i configure my network. sudo dhclient is not successfull!!
<ValentineXX> D:
<Gnea> atarinox: that's pretty standard, actually... what sort of things haven't worked out?
<mib_obn4gi> hello, how can i know if my laptop's tv card is detected?
<ValentineXX> StormBlade: help me about my problem then i shall pray for you that you get solution for your networking problem.
<mib_obn4gi> ValentineXX: whats your problem?
<chocobanana> In Ubuntu 8.10, does anyones knows if one has a dual screen setup, configured in extended desktop mode, how to limit the resolution of the smaller display? To make it clear, I have a 1280x800 display and a 1280x1024 screen and the smaller screen will behave like if it is 1280x1024...
<Gnea> blackpearl75: if you make it /media/disk and not /media/usbdisk, it will mess your system up.
<ValentineXX> mib_obn4gi: Hello while testing sound capture device in my sound preference I get this error message and my mic is not working with skype and and and and with sound recorders. http://www.7thyear.com/dci/media/c33%201196642154%20Screenshot-gnome-sound-properties.png
<Gnea> blackpearl75: if you want to call it something other than /media/usbdisk, go for it, just don't call it /media/disk
<blackpearl75> Gnea : really  :o ok wait i will sudo mkdir /media/usbdisk
<timob> mclure: you may need additional packages installed
<mclure> timob: ah. ok... available in the ubuntu repos?
<timob> yeah have a look at packages recommended by abiword package
<Greencoat1982> I've got a general linux question here, does any particular 64 bit structure get more/better support
<ValentineXX> deleting those all pulse things can be harmful? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625691
<blackpearl75> Gnea : OK fine..i added # /dev/sdb1
<blackpearl75> UUID=4b7bdf18-dd5a-496e-836c-b57b182cf01e /media/usbdisk ext2 defaults,user 0 0
<blackpearl75> Gnea : shall i save my fstab file now
<reqqit> hey guys - sound equalization at the driver level - possible? regardless of app, and without some hardware equalizer between the output and the speakers, can I run some equalisation?
<Gnea> blackpearl75: yes.
<timob> mclure: maybe libgtkmathview-bin
 * ValentineXX is eating his nails.
<blackpearl75> Gnea : please guide what next ?
<facefaceface> hi all
<Gnea> blackpearl75: sudo umount /media/disk
<ValentineXX> facefaceface: hi
<mclure> timob: thanks. I'll check it out
<facefaceface> I am following the instructions about wireless networks in the docs, but I have a problem - Network Manager isn't on my panel
<blackpearl75> Gnea : ...and then sudo mount /media/usbdisk ...am i right ?? see i am a good learner :)
<facefaceface> hi ValentineXX
<Gnea> blackpearl75: yup :)
<facefaceface> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless.html
<ValentineXX> Gnea: deleting all pulse packages from synaptic can harm my ubuntu? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625691
<ValentineXX> facefaceface: do you still use ubuntu 7.10?
<ott0> hey, can anyone tell me why this simple script doesn't output "hi"? http://paste.ubuntu.com/75885/
<tj_> where is qtcurve located
<facefaceface> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless-connecting.html
<facefaceface> ValentineXX, 8.04
<Gnea> !patience | ValentineXX
<ubottu> ValentineXX: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Greencoat1982> does anybody know of a 64bit linux channel?
<facefaceface> quote "In the Taskbar click the Network Manager icon." ... no icon here
<facefaceface> !tollerance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tollerance
<blackpearl75> Gnea : this is what i am getting ......  mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/4b7bdf18-dd5a-496e-836c-b57b182cf01e does not exist
<Gnea> ValentineXX: i've never had any problem with pulseaudio NOT being there
<Gnea> blackpearl75: :o
<ValentineXX> Gnea: hmm ok
<facefaceface> so I fail at step 1 of 'connecting to a wifi'
<timob> facefaceface:  you can go system->admin->network
<facefaceface> (although I am connected)
<facefaceface> timob, yeh
<facefaceface> yeah
<facefaceface> that works
<facefaceface> but I would like to use NM
<timob> facefaceface: that is network manager
<facefaceface> and I can't find it, although it is apparently installed
<facefaceface> timob, oh...
<Gnea> blackpearl75: what is the output of this command please: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<timob> its the configuration for it
<blackpearl75> Gnea : this what my fstab look like http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5748/fstab1iw9.jpg
<Ze_> I fail at configuring Xorg in intrepid for a serial touchscreen :(
<Guest68181> hello
<facefaceface> timob, what is the name of the app that manages what happens when I plug in a cable?
<timob> i hate configuring X ..... the worst part of using linux....
<facefaceface> It sits on the taskbar and has two green balls
<Gnea> timob: you prefer configuring and compiling kernels?
<Ze_> timob: well the problem being ubuntu went all HAL happy for intrepid
<facefaceface> that kinda spins round when I click to join a network
<Ze_> I think I may hate HAL :p
<Guest68181> i have activated the dual display on ubuntu 8.10 and now my gnome-panel is displayed on the right screen
<Guest68181> any idea how to setup the gnome-panel on the left screen?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : output of this command  ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/   is   lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2008-11-23 14:08 VBOXADDITIONS_2.0.4_38405 -> ../../scd0
<facefaceface> is it not called network manager
<mib_obn4gi> hello, how can i know if my laptop's tv card is detected?
<timob> Gnea: yeah, no problem... X sometimes just doesnt tell you whats going on
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) In Intrepid, is it possible to activate the wifi connection automatically at gdm (ie : before I manually log into my session)?
<facefaceface> mib_obn4gi, hardware browser?
<mib_obn4gi> MrEgg964: connect automatically is what you should have
<facefaceface> MrEgg964, should be
<Gnea> blackpearl75: how about this:  ls -l /dev/disk/by-path | grep sdb
<facefaceface> MrEgg964, should be possible that is
<MrEgg964> Well, it only connects _after_ I log into my session. Any idea what settings to tweak ?
<facefaceface> MrEgg964, your network settings ;-)
<timob> nite
<blackpearl75> output of this command ls -l /dev/disk/by-path | grep sdb : is
<blackpearl75> Gnea : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2008-11-23 18:01 pci-0000:00:01.1-scsi-0:0:1:0 -> ../../sdb
<blackpearl75> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2008-11-23 18:01 pci-0000:00:01.1-scsi-0:0:1:0-part1 -> ../../sdb1
<Arenlor> I can't seem to get wireless to work, it detects my networks, but it will not connect to them, it times out every time
<Guest68181> i googled and looks like i have the same problem like http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=962475 :(
<facefaceface> Arenlor, bg?
<Arenlor> facefaceface umm what do you mean by bg?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : are you there ??
<eintroid> 11g or 11b I would imagine
<facefaceface> Arenlor, there are 2 types of wifi, type b and type g
<Gnea> blackpearl75: yes, I'm looking for something that will help... think i found it.
<Arenlor> facefaceface g, sorry have been working on websites for a while so bg became background
<facefaceface> if the network is g only, and ur hardware needs b...
<facefaceface> ah
<Gnea> blackpearl75: ok one more.....    ls -l /dev/disk/by-id | grep sdb1
<facefaceface> g on wifi or hardware?
<Arenlor> facefaceface both
<facefaceface> Arenlor, you admin the wifi?
<Arenlor> facefaceface yes, it's a home router
<facefaceface> can you try to turn off all security and try to connect
<Arenlor> facefaceface tried that, can't connect
<blackpearl75> Gnea : i tried this sudo su AND then blkid NOW this is what i am getting :
<blackpearl75>  /dev/ramzswap0: TYPE="swap"
<blackpearl75> /dev/sda1: UUID="1a66ab78-d10a-4686-b8e0-2fbd02feeb54" TYPE="ext3"
<blackpearl75> /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap" UUID="11a3aefa-76e2-4791-a6a8-d57d4b7cd8b2"
<blackpearl75> /dev/sdb1: UUID="1cc7dc66-9a20-4fe1-89b1-c02ba065181b" TYPE="ext2"
<FloodBot1> blackpearl75: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<facefaceface> Arenlor, hmmm
<Gnea> blackpearl75: nooooo!!!!
<blackpearl75> Gnea : what happened ????
<Gnea> blackpearl75: wait... what about df -Th?
<Arenlor> facefaceface and my one friendly neighbor I can't connect to either
<Gnea> blackpearl75: you shouldn't paste that many lines in the channel
<facefaceface> Arenlor, doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem in that case
<Gnea> blackpearl75: 1 or 2 is fine, but anymore and you need to use the pastebin or post a screenshot
<facefaceface> sounds like your base wifi is squiffy
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Arenlor> facefaceface I have Vista duel on here and it works fine
<groken> i ran do-dist-upgrade but didn't choose to remove obsolete packages before  my connection timed out. how can i remove these packages now?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : ok..thanx for updating . Here we go for df -Th   http://paste.ubuntu.com/75891/
<kanhiya78> hello everybody ,i tried live cd of SUSE and i got the resolution that i want ,but using ubuntu 8.10 i am unable to get resolution higher than 800x600 and in suse display drivers was VESA FRAME WORK GRAPHICS , anybody please tell me how do i see  , what drivers i am using in ubuntu 8.10
<Gnea> blackpearl75: interesting. do you still have gedit open?
<zetheroo> does Intrepid have a firewall by default?
<facefaceface> Arenlor, that sounds like an encryption issue
<facefaceface> but you said not
<Gnea> kanhiya78: what video card?
<facefaceface> wuts Intrepid?
<Gnea> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<facefaceface> 8.04
<facefaceface> oh
<kanhiya78> SIS 671/771
<Arenlor> facefaceface yeah, I'm quite confused, as 8.04 worked fine with my card, but 8.10 borked it
<kanhiya78> i am using laptop
<kanhiya78> THIS IS OUTPUT OF LSPCI
<Gnea> !paste | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> Arenlor: what card? some old nvidia cards aren't supported by nvidia on the new xorg afaik
<facefaceface> Arenlor, roll back!
<fde> !caps | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Arenlor> zetheroo I think ufw is their firewall for 8.10
<facefaceface> !bums
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bums
<fde> Arenlor: been around since hardy at least
<zetheroo> Arenlor: where is it located?
<fde> zetheroo: man ufw
<blackpearl75> Gnea : wait i am posting result for ls -l /dev/disk/by-id | grep sdb1 as you told me to try this also
<Arenlor> fde I use bcm43xx
<Gnea> blackpearl75: okay
<zetheroo> fde: oh.. its a command line app?
<zetheroo> fde: is there a GUI for it?
<majnoon> Sun Nov 23 03:50:54 CST 2008
<fde> Arenlor: you should be using b43 ... you need to grab the firmware from www.linuxwireless.org though
<Gnea> blackpearl75: i was going to say.. if you still have gedit open, try changing the line to this:   UUID=1cc7dc66-9a20-4fe1-89b1-c02ba065181b  /media/usbdisk  ext2  defaults,users  0    0               (note the 'users', not 'user')
<blackpearl75> Gnea : here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/75893/
<Arenlor> fde I am using whatever comes in the default install under hardware drivers
<fde> zetheroo: nope, its really easy to figure out though (basically the point of it) ... you can use firestarter or similar if you require a GUI
<Gnea> blackpearl75: it seems to have figured out the uuid on its own
<fde> Arenlor: great, it doesn't come with the firmware though... so you need to install it
<blackpearl75> Gnea : wait i change the line in gedit
<Gnea> blackpearl75: okay
<Arenlor> fde have a guide to do that?
<Femi> can any one speak german here?
<Besogon> How i can change disl label in MY Computer (Gnome)?
<Gnea> !de | Femi
<ubottu> Femi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zetheroo> fde: found the GUI for ufw ... its gufw .... :)
<Femi> thx
<fde> Arenlor: http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=738216  looks about right
<tj_> hrm
<tj_> !gde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gde
<tj_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<tj_> !uninstall gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall gnome
<Ayabara> in what package can I find makedep?
<tj_> !gnome uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome uninstall
<zetheroo> anyone here know how to get Tor and Privoxy working in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> zetheroo,  i recall there being a wiki page on the topic..
<dr_willis> !privoxy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privoxy
<Arenlor> fde thanks, hopefully that works
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<zetheroo> dr_willis: well I have been reading the documentation .... but I have some quaetions
<zetheroo> questions
<dr_willis> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<dr_willis> heh - a useless factoid there.. :)
<Gnea> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.31-1 (intrepid), package size 1180 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<monsoon_king> guys...i am using ubuntu 8.04...would u suggest upgrading to 8.10 or staying on wit 8.04? thanks for the suggestions
<zetheroo> dr_willis: whats that all about?
<macvr> hi all.... i'm a noob... i'v seen that the 'dmesg'  gives a system log... any other commands to retrieve the logs? or could someone direct me to where i can learn of about different commands?
<Gnea> monsoon_king: depends what sort of problems you're having
<fde> !tor is also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<Gnea> macvr: /var/log/ tends to hold them all
<Besogon> I cant change disk name in My Computer (Gnome), although disks mount fine.:-/
<monsoon_king> Gnea,  does 8.10 offer any new feature...oh yes internet download speeds r les in 8.04
<fde> monsoon_king: ummm, no they're not, you're just using a faster mirror
<Gnea> monsoon_king: download speeds are dependent on your ISP connection, ubuntu doesn't change them at all. also, depending on what mirror you connect to.
<macvr> gnea: ya i saw them... but i was trying to use the logs in conky... "dmesg " cuts the initial laptop info and just gives the logs, so i was wondering about different commands for the other logs?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : what about UUID : 4b7bdf18-dd5a-496e-836c-b57b182cf01e that was genereated with command "uuidgen /dev/sdb1"
<Gnea> blackpearl75: forget that one, use 1cc7dc66-9a20-4fe1-89b1-c02ba065181b
<Greencoat1982> does anyone know of any 64 bit channels?
<Gnea> blackpearl75: it was a placeholder :)
<fde> Greencoat1982: here... what is your actual question?
<Schneider> sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils;sudo cpufreq-info
<blackpearl75> Gnea : ok ..now this command sudo mount /media/usbdisk works....but can i create folder in it now ???
<fde> shouldn't that be && instead of ; ? ... else it'll run cpufreq-info before it's installed?
<Besogon> Nobody known... OK. Let I reboot in WindowsXP (XP the best)
<Greencoat1982> Well I've been tinkering around with linux on a desktop I built a few years ago and an ibook I got for free, and I want a new project and I'm thinking 64 bit
<Gnea> blackpearl75: try it!
<fde> Greencoat1982: ok? that isn't a question though
<fde> Greencoat1982: afaik, Ubuntu dropped PPC support
<Greencoat1982> nevermind, I've found the channel I was looking for
<dedi> i get: resize2fs: Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sdi1' first. I run that without any errors but it still keeps showing this
<eintroid> PS3 version is PPC, technically
<Pest> have anyone try wxWidgets ? i need a hand with the installation :(
<r0ach> Guys, how do you install GRUB without installing Ubuntu from a Live Disk ? (Don't have Windows; Don't have blank disk right now)
<magnetron> !anyone | Pest
<ubottu> Pest: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : Voila ...it works AND Schneider ...thanks man :)
<Schneider> :)
<Gnea> blackpearl75: finally... cheers :D
<Ze_> oh well added a ServerLayout section and used the old way of configuring serial touchscreens instead of doing it the HAL way
<Ze_> sure it's ugly but well fuck it
<ozzloy> hey, does anyone have experience with rosetta stone on linux?  does it work?
<fde> !language | Ze_
<ubottu> Ze_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blackpearl75> Gnea : can't i have used sudo chmod 777 /media/disk ...instead of doing all this excercise ?????
<r0ach> Am I getting ignored or Are you guys thinking or Are you guys busy ?
<Schneider> no
<Pest> magnetron: i need to know if someone have install it so can help me....dare`s no other question
<Schneider> roach, i am thinking ur question
<fde> r0ach: I didn't even see your question... sorry... please state it again
<r0ach> Schneider: Thanks man
<blackpearl75> r0ach : be patient , everyone here is helpful ...see how Gnea helped me out
<Schneider> Guys, how do you install GRUB without installing Ubuntu from a Live Disk ? (Don't have Windows; Don't have blank disk right now)
<Gnea> ozzloy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607470
<r0ach> How do you install GRUB without installing Ubuntu from a Live Disk ? (Don't have Windows; Don't have blank disk right now)
<fde> r0ach: grub-install from within a chroot ...
<Stalker72> I can't install ubuntu-restricted-extras. What do I do?
<r0ach> chroot ? You mean in the terminal ?
<fde> Stalker72: what does it say the issue is?
<fde> !chroot > r0ach
<ubottu> r0ach, please see my private message
<Schneider> roach, do u hv ubuntu live cd?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : i must say ...you are patient :)
<Gnea> blackpearl75: well, true, that would have been just fine, but... i didn't think of it at the time :P
<Arenlor> fde manual install of the firmware for my wireless failed, you have any other suggests?
<fde> Schneider: I'm assuming he does... what I state is still necessary.
<r0ach> fde: Where would "grub-install" install Grub on ?
<Stalker72> fde: It just says that I cannot install it.
<Schneider> see
<fde> r0ach: that is why you need to chroot, so that it installs it on the disks you'd prefer
<Arenlor> Stalker72 what are you trying to install it with
<Gnea> blackpearl75: heh, i've spent much more time helping people out
<dedi> i get: resize2fs: Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sdi1' first. I run that without any errors but it still keeps showing this
<giuseppe_> hello
<fde> r0ach: otherwise it would attempt to install grub on the livecd
<r0ach> Oh
<Stalker72> Arenlor: Add/Remove...
<giuseppe_> wath year are you in?
<fde> Stalker72: why does it say it can't?
<bouma> Gnea: hrm.. i remember using reiser4 on a gaming linux machine. main game was quake4 linux. the levels loaded much much quicker with reiserfs.
<Gnea> giuseppe_: what?
<r0ach> So I can install grub in my Windows drive if I've chroot right ? Anyway, it says chroot is for emulating 32-bit in 64-bit ? Whats with that ? :?
<giuseppe_> you a stupid
<Stalker72> fde: "This application conflicts with other installed software........."
<fde> Arenlor: nope... that is what you need to do... make sure you have b43-fwcutter around
<giuseppe_> sheck
<Gnea> !offtopic | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fde> Stalker72: wait, what are you trying to install?
<blackpearl75> Gnea : one last thing NOW cAn i remove /media/usbdisk ???? see that i said remove/delete NOT unmount...
<giuseppe_> bitch
<Stalker72> fde: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<giuseppe_> fankin
<fde> Stalker72: what does it conflict with?
<giuseppe_> funk it
<Stalker72> fde: I was asking how do I find out.
<r0ach> fde: This tutorial asks me to install "debootstrap". Am I on the right direction ?
<Schneider> blackperal75, ur media/usbdisk disappered automatically ,if u umounted it
<fde> Stalker72: you'd need to install stuff individually until it told you, unfortunately....
<dedi> r0ach: you need either a linux installation or a tiny partition dedicated to grub for that
<fde> r0ach: no... that is for something else...
<Gnea> blackpearl75: you need to umount it anyway before you remove it
<Stalker72> fde: How do I know what to remove?
<Arenlor> fde I have it, oh well, I am down to just reinstalling 8.04 then
<Gnea> blackpearl75: you should be able to right-click on it and select 'unmount'
<r0ach> fde: But I'm on the official Ubuntu documentation page
<blackpearl75> Gnea : suppose i unmount it ..then can i simply move to trash then .
<r0ach> dedi: Isn't there any other way ?
<Schneider> roach, a tiny partiton cap. for grub or /boot  would be max 200MB
<Ayabara> I have cases where my system locks up completely. Can't even restart X. Any advice on how I can debug this? Logs to check or something
<r0ach> Schneider: Hmm....
<fde> r0ach: yes, but its guiding you through creating another Ubuntu install in the chroot... that's not what I want you to do
<Gnea> blackpearl75: what you do with it from here on out is your business.
<Schneider> balckperal75, if ur umounted it ... that directory will be void
<r0ach> fde: What about restoring MBR ? Is that possible with Live CD?
<dedi> r0ach: no its not possible on windows partitions
<Schneider> lilio -M , restore MBR, i think
<fde> r0ach: that is what I want you to do  >:|
<r0ach> Here's my full situation. I installed Mac on my PC using Hackintosh DVD and now it doesn't have a bootloader. Other than the newly installed Mac, I've a Windows XP installation. I need to get it back
<Schneider> lol
<eintroid> woops
<fde> r0ach: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/272.html  follow what it says in the box from the livecd
<Pest> hi guys,i have problem installing wxWidgets....can anyone help ? :(
<r0ach> fde: I can't install Linux cuz this is my friend's system and he doesn't want Linux to be installed. What a dick !
<Schneider> pest, what is ur question
<magnetron> r0ach→ we don't provide support for windows and mac os x
<fde> r0ach: of course you'll need to customize things like /dev/sda2 depending on where your / is
<Stalker72> fde: Issue solved by using Synaptic Package Manager! :)
<Schneider> sudo apt-get install wxwidgets
<blackpearl75> Gnea : please see this http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1058/clamtkvirusupdateyr0.jpg how can i update my virus defination OR how can i know i am Root or Not ???
<r0ach> fde: Is it possible to install Linux without formatting an entire drive ?
<dedi> r0ach: you only need a small linux partition for grub
<UnknownUser56> whoami
<tj_> r0ach:  yes
<r0ach> magnetron: I know, but pls stay with me here. Pls ... :(
<tj_> r0ach: you would create a separate partition to do so
<fde> r0ach: yes... please try what I just linked you though if you already have a Linux installed
<UnknownUser56> blackpearl75:try sudo -s
<Gnea> blackpearl75: you need to start ClamTK as root - gksudo clamtk  or something close to that
<r0ach> fde: Reading it
<wissman> hi everyone
<r0ach> tj_: See I would do it with my own system. This is my friend's system so I can't tamper his data. Sh*t happened. :(
<r0ach> tj_: Although I will do it if I run out of choices
<fde> r0ach: the example he gave is another reason you might have lost grub from the MBR... but yeah, his solution would solve yours too
<fde> tj_: please let him do what I said....
<tj_> fde: sorry ill go back to doing what I was doing... messing with these themes that are making me mad
<r0ach> fde: I'm doing it. I too think makes sense. Thx fde :)
<fde> r0ach: you're welcome... good luck
<fde> r0ach: if that doesn't work (which it should) then you can follow tj_'s advice...
<r0ach> fde: One simple question. He said "sda2" is his linux drive
<nyn> hi everyone, I'm having trouble establishing a vpn connection via vpnc, it tells me that the program is now running in the background but I never get access to the web or anything
<Schneider> roach, using this  sudo fdisk -l
<blackpearl75> Gnea : gksudo clamtk works :) ...where can i learn All these commands ,, ofcousrse google is there BUT any particular link(s)
<r0ach> fde: So in my case, I should give the desired drive where I want it installed in place of this "sda2" ?
<Schneider> roach, using this  sudo fdisk -l
<r0ach> Schneider: I knew that. Anyway, thx
<fde> r0ach: yup
<Schneider> so u know which disk has what
<fde> r0ach: what Schneider said would let you know what to substitute it with if you're not sure
<r0ach> Schneider: I guess so.
<r0ach> fde: Yes. I'm checking it out right now
<blackpearl75> How can i disable logon screen when Ubuntu 8.10 starts  ????
<r0ach> fde: Grub doesn't have probs with being installed on an NTFS, does it ?
<BlackDiamond_> hi all :) I am wanting to get a little into game development. I am developer by trade. Thus far all I know about developing games in Linux is SDL. Any good pointers on where I can be a n00b on this matter?
<fde> r0ach: grub will be on the linux partition... it'll be able to boot Windows though, so no issue
<fde> r0ach: if its not available as a boot option right away, I can help you adding it
<blackpearl75> How can i disable logon screen when Ubuntu 8.10 starts ????
<r0ach> fde: Cool but when I type "mount -o bind /dev/ /media/mnt/dev ", it gives "mount: mount point /media/mnt/dev does not exist"
<fde> r0ach: lets get grub in the mbr first though... so we can actually configure grub on the drive itself
<r0ach> fde: I'm sorry but I didn't understand :(
<fde> r0ach: its supposed to be there after you follow the first two commands
<r0ach> Ohhhh
<r0ach> fde: This guy already has Linux in that partition. So, when he mounted it to mnt, the /dev folder is there. But in my case, its not there. Hope u got it
<hpcompany> you can help me?
<Gnea> !cli | blackpearl75
<ubottu> blackpearl75: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nyn> no vpn expert around?
<Gnea> !ask | hpcompany
<fde> r0ach: so Linux isn't currently installed?
<ubottu> hpcompany: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r0ach> fde: Nope. :(
<r0ach> fde: I thought Grub was multi-platform
 * fde goes to head butt a wall, brb
<Gnea> r0ach: you should ask in #grub
<r0ach> Gnea: I will
<fde> Did that really just happen?
<r0ach> Does anyone know of any other Cross-Platform bootloader ?
<fde> r0ach: unless you install Ubuntu, this is the wrong place to ask
<Gnea> fde: may I pm you?
<fde> Gnea: sure
<r0ach> fde: What ? Mac install ? Yeah. After install, it worked fine. But no bootloader anymore :(
<r0ach> fde: I know
<blackpearl75> Gnea : i'll refer help.ubuntu.com before palceing my very basic queries...
<BlackDiamond_> R0ach: lilo and grub are the only two I know of
<r0ach> I'll try lilo
<fde> lilo is for linux only, as is grub.... this is the wrong place to ask
<r0ach> fde: Both are Linux ? Oh
<r0ach> fde: I'm gonna install Ubuntu 8.10
<blackpearl75> somebody in this channel suggested me yesterday to use cups-pdf for PDF printing from any software...thanks to Him...BUt i have a query the file size is double the size for pdf file as compared to in windows ????
<r0ach> fde: Anyway, will it detect Windows and Mac ?
<fde> r0ach: they can boot multiple OS's, but lilo is Linux Loader and requires Linux for the config files etc... grub can work with FreeBSD/GNU Hurd/Linux for the config files... none support Windows as partition where the config files are located
<Gnea> r0ach: we only handle ubuntu-specific issues here. program-specific issues, such as lilo and grub, are best handled in their respective channels, if they are not used by ubuntu.
<BlackDiamond_> Das U-Boot is GPL
<BlackDiamond_> and does multi-platform
<fde> r0ach: it should, yes... if you're using OS X x86 ... else you'll need yaboot
<Gnea> !grub | r0ach
<ubottu> r0ach: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<r0ach> fde: Cool I'm using OSX
<Gnea> r0ach: please spend some time reading those URLs, there is a lot of info there
<r0ach> fde: OSX86
<fde> Gnea: thing is, he's not asking am Ubuntu question... but there are no ops around
<Gnea> fde: I know, but he's not giving up, either
<r0ach> Gnea: I will. Thx for all the help man
<r0ach> fde: Thx for everything. U guys are awesome. I'm gonna read them articles. Time to learn something new
<Gnea> fde: the point is, he wants to learn it so he CAN use ubuntu.
<Schneider> hehe...info recharging
<fde> Gnea: I'm not convinced... if that was the case, he'd be installing Ubuntu right now
<r0ach> Gnea: LoL. I'm the only person in #grub channel. Heh
<ChrisBookwood> Can anybody advice me on how i get going with desktop widgets? I'm currently using Conky, but i want something more graphical, i just don't know which application to use
<o_portista17> hy there, i've just updated do Ubuntu 9.04, and i have a problem with one package, that affects every update, the package is, e2fsprogs, and the error is: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/e2fsprogs_1.41.3-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: foi lido um short em buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb durante `./usr/share/locale/sv/LC_MESSAGES/e2fsprogs.mo')
<Schneider> awk -f":" '{print $1}' /etc/passwd
<Gnea> fde: so it's kind of a gray area - his intentions are geared toward installing ubuntu, which justifies enough response to be positive
<fde> ChrisBookwood: take a look at either gdesklets or screenlets ... both are in the repos
<ChrisBookwood> fde: thanks, i will
<Ayabara> r0ach: then you entered the wrong channel. I see lots of people in #grub :)
<r0ach> Its in irc.freenode.net right ?
<fde> ChrisBookwood: they are both more general than conky ... but both have widgets that provide the info you conky displays
<Gnea> i see people in #grub, too
<Gnea> r0ach: are you sure you typed it right?
<ChrisBookwood> fde: which are less resource heavy?
<fde> ChrisBookwood: screenlets is probably the better of the two, provided you have decent hardware as it uses the same mechanisms as compiz
<bullgard4> The file /sys/power/state includes a line "mem disk". What does that mean?
<Dino_Debian> Hi, I have ubuntu 8.10, but I can use bluetooth with him
<r0ach> Hey, I got to the right GRUB channel.
<Dino_Debian> why?
<r0ach> It was some kinda error last time
<Ayabara> r0ach: good :)
<fde> ChrisBookwood: both won't require much resources... but screenlets I believe require decent graphic cards
<ChrisBookwood> fde: i'll give it a shot
<r0ach> Ayabara: I saw you there :)
<Ayabara> hehe
<woody86> can someone help me get my volume buttons working again? I was playing around with my services and now I can't get them working again :(
<Schneider> woody, restart ur system
<Otacon22> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Gnea> and #ubuntu-eeepc
<woody86> Schneider, I have a couple times, still nothing
<fde> !eeepc is also if you need more assistance, you can try #ubuntu-eeepc
<Schneider> woody, could it be a hardware problem?
<Schneider> hmmm
<ValentineXX> I did the instructions from this site, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578  and now my no sound is working and i am getting this error in sound preferences http://paste.ubuntu.com/75907/
<fde> Gnea: ubottu is similar to dpkg ... should add this stuff yourself - although all requests get reviewed first to ensure its valid
<woody86> nope, I had them working since I installed Ubuntu back in February
<r0ach> How much free space does Ubuntu 8.10 need ?
<fde> Gnea: too much bot abuse adding things that are utterly irrelevant... same happens with dpkg, but #debian tends to be more mature, so its not as required
<woody86> just crapped out now since I was messing around with stopping services
<fde> r0ach: I'd say at least 5gb ... plus 1gb swap ... any smaller, and you'll have issues
<dacuoivnu> who can help me
<dacuoivnu> I can't mount my devides
<Gnea> fde: well, debian is much more technically-focused with less emphasis on user-friendlyness and community. for instance, if you come into an #ubuntu channel and demand all sorts of things without asking politely or by being nasty about it, you're likely to be ignored and possibly forcibly removed without getting helped at all. in #debian, you can expect to be helped but no one's really going to shed much light on manners there. hence, 'humanity toward others'
<Schneider> say
<eix> when I boot my Intrepid I have irda0, eth1 (LAN) and eth0 (WLAN) active, and only after putting down irda0 and eth1 I can connect through eth0
<eix> this is clearly a bug in some autoplug script..
<eix> can somebody please help me?
<dacuoivnu> I can't mount my disk
<r0ach> fde: You sure I need 1 GB of swap ?
<jimmygoon> What can I do to allow me to make a partition with ntfs format in gparted? or can someone throw out a different better utility...  I guess I could use cfdisk.
<woody86> r0ach, not if you have enough RAM
<fde> Gnea: I'm aware, I just remember you there... and you keep adding things to the factoids in the channel... should make them part of the factoid  ;)
<fde> r0ach: it is a pretty standard number, yes
<Gnea> fde: yeah, it's been awhile lol
<eix> jimmygoon: be sure that ntfsprogs are installed
<jimmygoon> eix, perfect. thanks!
<r0ach> fde: I've 2 Gigs of ram. Is that enough ?
<eix> jimmygoon: np
<fde> r0ach: more than enough... but you should still add some swap
<bitmouse> so, where would you go when you want to report a fix or write a guide for how to dual boot a very specific and finicky laptop?
<eix> bitmouse: wiki?
<Gnea> fde: well, factoids tend to revolve around what's the most pertinant - keeping the # of factoids down means that the bots have less bloat to lag them up with people requesting them all the time
<jimmygoon> Does 8.10 use a swap file rather than a swap partition?
<r0ach> fde: I've 200 MB of swap with 2Gb of ram. I guess thats fine. Is it ?
<flishlee> hello
<fde> Gnea: well, and people add things like !fde is a god
<Gnea> fde: ROFL
<bitmouse> eix:  which wiki?
<eix> bitmouse: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<woody86> r0ach, the first time I installed Ubuntu on my comp I just did it on a single ext2 partition, no swap at all. I never had any problems without the swap, but as time has gone on I've reinstalled Ubuntu many times
<jimmygoon> oh shit
<Gnea> fde: doesn't Armstrong take care of all of that?
<bitmouse> cool if anybody wants to know how to dual boot a IBM T41p, look me up, taylorwalk-coh@yahoo.com
<woody86> r0ach, so yeah, you should be ok with very little
<bitmouse> otherwise good luck
<jimmygoon> oh shit oh shit oh shit. it says that my current drive is formatted nts
<eix> bitmouse: ?
<jimmygoon> ... ntfs
<jimmygoon> oh god
<fde> Gnea: if you have more to add to a factoid though, or get sick of repeating a given answer, I'm sure they'll be more than happy to add it... either !whatever is this to add a new one... or !whatever is also this to add to an already existent factoid
<r0ach> woody86: Thats a green signal. cool
<fde> Gnea: they go to #ubuntu-ops and they discuss it and add it if its agreed on
<eix> bitmouse: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Dual_boot_Vista_and_Gutsy_on_Thinkpad_x61s
<eix> bitmouse: can't you create something similar?
<bitmouse> eix: the bios creates a hidden partition, which even if you disable, windows won't be able to see, so when you install linux, it messes windows up, because linux and windows think the drives are bigger sizes, so somehow I think it messes up the windows FS
<bitmouse> eix: yeah I would love to, I will tomorrow, that way others won't have to spend so much time
<jimmygoon> .... no. definitely not
<Gnea> fde: indeed
<fde> Gnea: everyone in www.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ops can
<eix> bitmouse: indeed! that's an important little piece of information
<jimmygoon> Is it possible to change the type of the current partition... as in... the one that / is mounted on without affecting it while it is booted
<woody86> r0ach, matter of fact, according to conky, I don't really ever make it past 50% of my total ram usage (2GB installed)
<jimmygoon> or without hurting the data currently on it?
<balaur> hi, what kind of encrypting software do you recommend to encrypt the / ?
<Gnea> jimmygoon: no.
<eix> jimmygoon: yes
<bitmouse> eix: embassed to say it has taken me days literally, to figure out
<jimmygoon> I didn't format it... I'm sure it is
<Gnea> jimmygoon: it's better to do it from a livecd
<eix> jimmygoon: use fdisk and set it to a NTFS hidden partition
<chitnarong> *-*
<eix> jimmygoon: or whatever you need
<eix> bitmouse: I don't doubt it..I have spent days to understand how to install Windows XP in a logical partition..
<fde> Gnea: uhh, make that http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc
<bitmouse> eix: lol, yeah sad thing is I have to give up about 2gigs of harddrive space to make the whole thing work
<ormandj> what's the best full-supported videocard with dual dvi that could drive two 1920x1200 displays?
<jimmygoon> lol. The problem is that I'm backing up data from a bad hard drive to the drive / (here) and hadn't moved it to my external drive yet. I was formatting my external drive and I opened up cfdisk and changed the type of the drive to NTFS without checking to see which device it was since I'm used to ubuntu having a swap parition (I'm guessing 8.10 went with a file)... anyhow, I just did a fdisk -l and saw that both drives were NTFS (which obviously can
<jimmygoon> 't be okay for my linux install here /)  and I freaked out... but the data was still accessible, thank god
<fde> r0ach: it probably is... sure
<jimmygoon> So now I just have to figure out what fs it was and change it back
<ormandj> i've got nvidia here, but i'm looking for something to avoid the binary driver with
<chitnarong> *-*
<ChrisBookwood> fde: it's great! Thank you!
<jimmygoon> I'm genuinely afraid to turn off the computer now though
<r0ach> fde: Thx fde, lemme get this going
<jimmygoon> lol
<bitmouse> jimmygoon: well atleast it can't be too many different partitions right, or did you not partition it yourself in teh first place?
<fde> ChrisBookwood: which did you choose?
<Impy^> hey how do i get videos to play in my browser?i don't mean flash ones either :O
<ChrisBookwood> fde: i have only tried screenlets right now, but i remember trying gdesklet a year ago or something, and didn't like it then
<jimmygoon> no, I let ubuntu do it... normally it does two - one for / and one for swap. but with 8.10 it went with all just one biggun... which threw me off. now I have to guess what FS I had used
<eix> jimmygoon: /me away
<jimmygoon> Does ubuntu use ext2 or 3 by default?
<fde> Impy^: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras ... it'll bring in flash and java etc etc, but it'll also bring in a lot of codecs, so that'll work too
 * eix away
<fosco_> Impy^: many ways, try sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc then restart your browser
<fde> ChrisBookwood: good choice imo  :)
<ChrisBookwood> fde: thank you;)
<bitmouse> jimmygoon: should be ext3 for / and ext2 for swap, in a logical partition
<Impy^> ahh k cheers fde and fosco will try that now :)
<fde> Impy^: VLC will still require codecs.....
<jimmygoon> bitmouse, normally I would agree but that isn't the case for 8.10
<fde> Impy^: Ubuntu ships with a media player plugin, you just require codecs etc, which is what I told you will get you
<jimmygoon> er... wait, I had to set up the partitions with 8.04 and then inplace-upgrade
<jimmygoon> wth!!!!
<Impy^> ah some videos wont play in the browser i have to download them to watch them :/
<bitmouse> jimmygoon: yeah I just did like 10 8.10 installs and that's what they all did for me on automatic :P
<fde> Impy^: no point having 10 players when they all play the same stuff
<jimmygoon> bitmouse, yeah, I dont know what is up iwth this. I have to send it in to get it fixed anyway... I'll just have them reimage it or something
<bitmouse> jimmygoon: but if your linux did it you may be in luck, I just hope if it did throw it in a logical partition that that won't throw of your reFSing
<bitmouse> yeah, what are you trying to get off?
<bitmouse> Jimmygoon: points up
<eintroid> hey fde...might i pm?
<fde> eintroid: sure
<jimmygoon> meh, to be honest I threw in my ubuntu partition just to be able to recover my data from my dying drive... I may switch back to it for a while again. I've given up on gaming and I've again grown sick of windows' crap.... but alas firefox is so slow in linux
<bitmouse> jimmygoon:  www.getswiftfox.org
<jimmygoon> didn't help. I've tried those before too
<bitmouse> jimmygoon: what kinda system?
<jimmygoon> anyway, Its 5 am here and I need to sleep :P
<DB42> how do i change the non-x-windows terminal font size to be better ?
<jimmygoon> bitmouse, intel core 2 duo - thinkpad t61p
<bitmouse> jimmygoon:  try looking up how to disable ipv6 or whatever it is called, that will speed up firefox
<bitmouse> doh
<bitmouse> oh well
<fde> !xwindows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwindows
<fde> >:|
<guille_> hi there
<bitmouse> who has a windows question?
<sulan> Using a bluetooth Mighty Mouse on Intrepid Ibex, I can move the cursor but not click or right-click.  Ideas?
<bullgard4> The file /sys/power/state includes a line "mem disk". What does that mean?
<fde> bitmouse: people in ##windows probably
<DB42> anybody can help me out with the terminal font size?
<bitmouse> fde: yeah I was trying to offer advice for whoever had the windows question, but yeah ##windows is the resource
<bitmouse> alright night y'all, happy butt kicking
<RinTinTigger> HOW do i mount a .b5t image on ubuntu???
<jim_p> RinTinTigger, you need to make it into an .iso. stupid apps make their own "standards"
<RinTinTigger> jim_p with what can i make an iso out of my b5t image?
<x-ray> hy
<jim_p> RinTinTigger, can you boot in windows?
<x-ray> hy
<RinTinTigger> jim_p i can
<jim_p> RinTinTigger, well boot into windows, mount it on a virtual drive and use another program to make the exact copy of the contents of thatt drive to an .iso.
<jim_p> RinTinTigger, recently i did the same procedure with daemon tools and imagfeburn to make all my mdfs into isos
<PUNISHER> Hello EVERYONE!!
<PUNISHER> The IT Crowd In Russia NOW!!
<PUNISHER> YEA!!!
<PUNISHER> I downloading it right  now!
<PUNISHER> I`m so glad!!
<^rumput_kering^> how to install vmware server 1.0.6 in ubuntu. i got this error message during installation /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/compat_semaphore.h:5:27: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory
<kostya> hello
<PUNISHER> hi
<PUNISHER> Костик, Компьютерщики теперь и в россии!!
<PUNISHER> УРа!
<fosco_> !ru > PUNISHER
<ubottu> PUNISHER, please see my private message
<kostya> да я не в россии
<jim_p> ^rumput_kering^, do you have the kernel headers installed?
<PUNISHER> ubottu: thanks, but I like position here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RinTinTigger> !ru > PUNISHER
<ubottu> PUNISHER, please see my private message
<kostya> anybody know where to find docang icons for gnome?
<PUNISHER> RinTinTigger: don`t worry
<DB42> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DB42> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PUNISHER> Stop
<Myrtti> PUNISHER: please keep offtopic from the channel
<Gary> PUNISHER: this is a support channel, maybe chat could be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic or your loco channel
<PUNISHER> sorry, men.
<jim_p> kostya, give me a sec
<PUNISHER> just I`m very glad see you =)
<Myrtti> !msgthebot > DB42
<ubottu> DB42, please see my private message
<jim_p> kostya, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Docang-Icons?content=70622
<PUNISHER> заебали, придурки
<kostya> jim_p: they are listed on gnome-look but the link is broken there
<Myrtti> PUNISHER: please stick to English
<coreyu> 哈哈
<kostya> i thought maybe someone got them already and can publish on rapidshare?
<PUNISHER> Myrtti: O`kay!
<jim_p> kostya, i have it. do you want me to upload it in rapidshare?
<eix> how can I prevent autoplug (or whatever) from creating the eth interface for LAN cable if it is not connected?
<kostya> jim_p: yes, please!
<kostya> jim_p: that would be awesome! :)
<jim_p> kostya, done. please be patient. i can upload with 30kb/s
<kostya> jim_p: no probs! thanks for that
<eix> ok, it is an IP conflict
<eix> how can I delete the default ifupdown?
<finiras2> what program can i use to wipe my discs using the dod standard
<DarkKnight> hey this is for a friend of mine...in windows..how will u detect the motherboard no...  i mean somthin like D945GCL
<jim_p> kostya, http://rapidshare.com/files/166553660/Docang.tar.gz.html
<Flannel> finiras2: Look into shred, man shred for details, it's already installed.
<jim_p> DarkKnight, with hardinfo i guess
<kostya> jim_p: thanks mate, donloading them now
<jim_p> kostya, you are welcome
<finiras2> flannel: isnt there a graphic application? i cant really be bothered atm to figure out this stuff
<DarkKnight> jim_p; in the sense
<Coldhak> finiras2, the shred docs aren't very long. one page maybe
<DarkKnight> jim_p; in the sense
<DarkKnight> hey this is for a friend of mine...in windows..how will u detect the motherboard no...  i mean somthin like D945GCL
<kostya> jim_p: done! they looks awesome :)
<someone> hey guys i need some help
<someone> oops one sec
<oskar-> DarkKnight:  looking into the box ;-)  i think "wcpuid" can also do that
<cwir2009> elo
<cwir2009> polska
<student2> WITAM
<student4> hej hej
<MattM00se> greetings, any SSH gurus here? I'm trying to set up remote control between 2 PCs over the internet
<cwir2009> co tam
<student2> JANUSZ CO ROBISZ
<jim_p> DarkKnight, you look for a windows app to do this>?
<student4> bez imion !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Schneider> src
<jpds> !en | student4
<ubottu> student4: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DarkKnight> jim_p; tell clearly
<Myrtti> !pl | student4
<ubottu> student4: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<l3d> is is gufw a good firewall to be using??? or should I use firestarter
<student4> ok
<student2> HELLO
<jim_p> DarkKnight, for windows use everest, for linux lshw
<DarkKnight> jim_p; okk
<DB42> the motherboard you can tell with cpu-z in windows
<rio> hi, where is pulseaudio placed so its automatically spawned with my session? cant find it in the session manager
<elkbuntu> student2, student4, this is a technical support channel only. please behave.
<student2> jak weksc na czat po polsku
<student2> wejsc
<Myrtti> student2: /join #ubuntu-pl
<|Dreams|> i am trying to play videos in ubuntu 8.10 but the video just keeps flashing
<finiras2> coldhak, flannel, im looking for something to securely delete an entire drive of free space
<oskar-> finiras2:  use "shred"
<cens0red> do I need pulse-audio? If not, how do I stop it launching by default?
<|Dreams|> it isnt the file its a problem with something else
<Coldhak> finiras2, just use shred on /dev/sda1 or whatever your disk is
<|Dreams|> tried diff files same eaffect
<Coldhak> this shred thing looks interesting. how do i tell what type of filesystem a drive is?
<DB42> Coldhak: mount | grep <drive> ?
<Coldhak> nvm, the output of `mount` tells
<Coldhak> :)
<oskar-> yes, or "blkid"
<sourcemaker> can I install ubuntu (apt-get ubuntu-desktop) within my kubuntu desktop system... to test the gnome functionalities... and remove again... if it does fit for me?
<Myrtti> sourcemaker: yes
<Myrtti> !purekde | sourcemaker
<ubottu> sourcemaker: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<benoka> hey, i get following error when trying to open synaptic package manager or sudo through terminal: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<oskar-> benoka:  then do, what it says
<oskar-> benoka: with a sudo in front
<sourcemaker> Myrtti: cool... thanks
<sourcemaker> Myrtti: I believe... that ubuntu is more stable than kde4...
<guille_> sourcemaker: ubuntu is not a desktop manager
<guille_> maybe you talk about gnome
<sourcemaker> guille_: yes... I mean gnome
<mRCUTEO> hi install ubuntu succesfully but i can only login using my created user but not root.. how can i login to root ?
<Ximal> Is there a way to make vlc playback the background ?
<DB42> mRCUTEO: why not use sudo ?
<nebelwolfi_> hi
<mRCUTEO> just type sudo ?
<mRCUTEO> im new in ubuntu
<DB42> mRCUTEO: sudo < what you want to do as root>
<mRCUTEO> oh will it work that way?
<DB42> ubuntu doesn't like giving you root access for free, you can harm your computer that way
<DB42> mRCUTEO: man sudo
<mRCUTEO> okay DB42
<mRCUTEO> thanks
<Myrtti> !root | mRCUTEO
<ubottu> mRCUTEO: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cens0red> do I need pulse-audio? If not, how do I stop it launching by default?
<mRCUTEO> okie
<sourcemaker> guille_: will ubuntu-desktop install gnome?
<Myrtti> sourcemaker: yes
<benoka> oskar, thank you! i forgot to put sudo before :)
<defrysk> yes it will sourcemaker
<sourcemaker> Thanks a lot... I will install gnome now...
<mRCUTEO> where to find ifcfg-eth0 in ubuntu ? i cant see any /etc/interface/network./.
<cens0red> will I lose anything by uninstalling pulseaudio?
<defrysk> cens0red, does pulse bug you ?
<cens0red> defrysk seems to take up a lot of system resources, and I don't know why it's there.
<cens0red> how is it improving my life?
<cens0red> (supposedly)
<benoka> how do I fix a broken install?
<benoka> it only says in synaptic that it's broken, but I don't have an option to repair it
<defrysk> benoka, sudo apt-get -f install
<Paddy_EIRE> be specific and all on one line
<Myrtti> benoka: open up a terminal and type that sudo apt-get -f install to it
<elijah> Good day ladies and gentlemen. Is there small&fast C++ ide for Ubutnu? I don't need all that features from Anjuta, but it should not be emacs or vim
<benoka> defrysk, Myrtti, thank you, it seems to work ;)
<Frogzoo> elijah: seen eclipse?
<elijah> I have
<elijah> Frogzoo: But something less complicated is need
<elijah> I have seen one, but I can't remember it's name, dam
<kling0n> hmm from the changelog if nautlius i can see that clipboard is now filled with file path in uri format.. does anyone know how I can revert for simple path format?
<benoka> i'm installing sun java6 but when I get to the license agreement i can't get further
<kling0n> if=of
<kling0n> this issue arose after upgrade to intrepid
<guille_> elijah: gedit
<defrysk> cens0red, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio it has a PulseAudio Removal sextion
<beautysoe> beautysoe
<cens0red> defrysk tyvm.
<beautysoe> hey man
<DB42> how do i make a share be open to writing permissions for guests in samba ?
<beautysoe> O dpm
<beautysoe> I don't kno
<oskar-> DB42:  writable = yes and guest ok = yes and file system permissions, that allow the "nobody" user to write
<mudit> any ideas on how can i  make my cam which is supported by v4l2 driver to work with other softwares that use v4l driver
<Ximal> Is there a way to make vlc playback the background ?
<Ximal> Is there a way to make vlc playback the background ?
<Myrtti> Ximal: huh?
<DB42> oskar-: thanks
<DB42> i think the last part was missing
<beautysoe> I can't update my ubuntu 8.1 any one know?
<cens0red> defrysk ok what I think I want is for it to *not* start automatically at login.
<jimmysparkle> hey i've just changed /etc/timezone on my ubuntu server - how do i make the change take effect?
<defrysk> cens0red, you that you have to untic pulse audoi in sessions
<defrysk> *pulseaudio
<mudit> any ideas on how can i  make my cam which is supported by v4l2 driver to work with other softwares that use v4l driver
<jimmysparkle> i've just changed /etc/timezone on my ubuntu server - how do i make the change take effect?
<oskar-> jimmysparkle:  i think the timezone information is process specific and resides in the environment variables. if you "source /etc/profile" the shell and its new child processes should adopt it
<defrysk> cens0red, System > prefs> sessions
<ChrisBookwood> fde: any ideas on how i can add Remember the Milk to screenlets?
<benoka> i install java v1.1 through terminal, get a blue license agreement inside terminal but have no option to accept, can only scroll the text
<jimmysparkle> just run that oskar- however date is still showing EST even through i've changed /etc/timezone to Europe/London
<danub_> hey all, does pidgin have webcam abilities? or is it just kopete?
<defrysk> benoitc, use the <tab> button to get to it
<jimmysparkle> do i need to reboot the server for the change to take affect?
<Myrtti> danub_: pidgin doesn't do webcam
<danub_> kopete is ok i guess but it just doesnt feel right..
<defrysk> benoka, that is , use the <tab> button
<danub_> Myrtti: any other messe3ngers that do?
<Myrtti> danub_: empathy supposedly has some
<danub_> interestings
<groken_> i ran do-dist-upgrade but didn't choose to remove obsolete packages before  my connection timed out. how can i remove these packages now?
<danub_> i thinks imma go check that one out
<benoka> defrysk, thank you, it works! :)
<cens0red> defrysk cheers. Is that untick Pulse Audio Session Management?
<guille_> how do you make a package from the source download with apt-get source?
<guille_> s/download/downloaded
<oskar-> jimmysparkle:  sorry, i am not sure about it
<defrysk> cens0red, yes, not sure it works but it seems the obvious option
<mudit> you may use gyachi for webcam over yahoo chat, danub_
<DRebellion> guille_, use pbuilder
<Ximal> Myrtti I was asking if it's possible to make the video that vlc would be playing the active background image...
<DRebellion> guille_, ask in #ubuntu-motu for more info
<Myrtti> Ximal: no, it can't do that as far as I know
<defrysk> guille_, fot that you do apt-source -b <package>
<Ximal> well it does it on accident for me sometime
<Ximal> so i was wandering how to get it to do it all the time
<guille_> defrysk: but i've changed the configure options (and some source)
<defrysk> guille_, then you are no longer supported
<danub_> are you just trying to make a package out of source?
<guille_> danub_: yes
<guille_> more or less
<danub_> ok, hold
<LordMetroid> how do one unmodprobe something?
<LordMetroid> and unndiswrapper...
<oskar-> LordMetroid:  with rmmod
<erUSUL> LordMetroid: modprobe -r
<LordMetroid> Thanks
<danub_> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/499
<danub_> maybe that is what you need?
<osiris_> Hi guys
<osiris_> i've probleme with half life 2 death match
<xpet> connect qukaenet
<osiris_> when i run it, the menu loading and after, crash
<benoka> skype recognizes my camera (trust LCD 610) but displays no image in videochat - is there a way to test video?
<osiris_> i run it with steam and playonlinux
<defrysk> benoka, try cheese
<erUSUL> !appdb | osiris_
<ubottu> osiris_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<benoka> defrysk, what is cheese?
<erUSUL> !info cheese | benoka
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<defrysk> benoka, what erUSUL said ;)
<osiris_> i join the winhq chan if my problem is with playonlinux ?
<benoka> !info cheese | benoka
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<danub_> i like cheese
<holyguyver> Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this? I am running Kopete from KDE3 on Hardy.
<paul68> Hi I was just wondering are there any distros where soundcards from creative labs working almost from out of the box?
<lianimator1> I have a .srt subtitle file which cannot be opened with gaupol but plays well in VLC! what do I do? I need to sync..
<Mustinet> how to delete program of startup list ??
<magnetron> hi, i'm using VLC on Intrepid, but i get no video! just sound. how can i enable video in VLC?
<giuly> #join ubuntu-it
<defrysk>  /
<benoka> defrysk erUSUL, thank you, let me try...
<defrysk>  /j #ubuntu-it
<zibbie1> Gm
<Frogzoo> paul68: sound blasters are widely supported
<zibbie1> Anyone who can help me, how to install XBMC skins in Ubuntu 8.10 amd64 ??
<paul68> Frogzoo:  yes I do know that however the xfi card is not surrendering without a big fight was wondering if there is a distro that has less trouble with it then ubuntu
<susan_> Anyone sorted out the "Empty Deleted items" issue in Evolution yet /
<unsightlygod> hi, was hoping someone might be able to help me with a webcam related issue?
<susan_> everbody rushes off to try and empty deleted items in Evolution..lol
<defrysk> !hope | unsightlygod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hope
<defrysk> unsightlygod, no hope sorry
<Gelon> hello
<unsightlygod> lol, thats ok - im fairly new to ubuntu and its the one thing that's driving me crazy
<Gelon> i am using Kubuntu now and are very pleased with it. Now i'm having a slight problem. I have a HTC Tytn II with WM6 and want to synchronize, but could i do that?
<defrysk> !ask | unsightlygod
<ubottu> unsightlygod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pdani_> hi
<benoka> I'm trying to launch a java applet from here: https://ibank.cib.hu/applet2.html - few seconds after launching firefox gets dark (freezing?)
<pdani_> there's this page: http://nytv.composeit.hu/index.php?module=video&action=show&dir=.%2FH%EDrad%F3&file=2008-11-20.wmv
<anathematic> how do I prevent my ubuntu server from needing the cd inserted for certain apt-get installs?
<pdani_> in explorer, the embedded movie plays fine, but in ubuntu, i can't play it
<Frogzoo> anathematic: fire up synaptic, and remove the cd repo
<anathematic> Frogzoo: server not normal desktop
<pdani_> i tried with totem, vlc, and mplayerplug-in
<pdani_> any idea?
<defrysk> benoka, 404
<Frogzoo> anathematic: ok, then edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anathematic> thanks Frogzoo I coudln't remember where it was
<benoka> defrysk, meaning the applet will most probably not work...?
<benoka> defrysk, it works on windows
<defrysk> benoka, meaning : The requested URL /applet2.html was not found on this server.
<soulchild> Hi all,... I have Problems with audio. somehow I have no "PCM Capture" in Gnome sound Settings, even kmix does not show that option, if I check /proc/asound/timers it says: P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1 : SLAVE ... what should I do ? I have a intel sound card.
<blackpearl> what is the command to see the structure in termnal
<d_1inev1table> is there a channel for developer support?
<benoka> defrysk, i start it from the bank's home page and it launches fine, even gives security warning, but then it doesn't load
<benoka> defrysk, it works perfectly under win
<fatal_> does anyone have a solution or workaround for UTF8 problems with Adobe Flash? It seems it assumes input is in latin1 (iso8859-1) and breaks all non-ascii characters....
<defrysk> benoka, here its a 404 , sorry
<paul68> Frogzoo: any ideas?
<wariskampar> hello, can anyone help me configure my wireless router
<benoka> defrysk, so it doesn't support ubuntu, seemingly... right?
<jimmysparkle> I've installed denyhosts on my ubuntu box and everytime i try to ssh to my machine it closes my connection and adds my IP to /etc/hosts.deny - anyone know what im doing wrong?
<blackpearl> it was something like ...lib
<omucuvaca> hello again :D ...quick question: is there a way to denoise video in blender, perhaps, or maybe a standalone software?
<wariskampar> right now i'm using direct connection to modem
<danub_> who in here likes vim? i need to get some options in vim turned on (color syntax, line numbers, auto-indent, remember last line on exit, etc)
<oskar-> I
<wariskampar> how to check if my modem use NAT or Bridge mode
<bahr> Hi, I wanted to try KDE4, so I installed the package kubuntu-desktop-kde4, I didn't like it, and removed it again, but now I have a lot of KDE apps, which I don't use? How do I get rid of them all at once?
<defrysk> benoka, check for pop ups asking you if this allet is safe to use or not and stuff
<jrib> danub_: install vim-gnome.  Ubuntu only has vim-tiny installed by default
<defrysk> applet*
<blackpearl> what is the command to check UUID ?
<fatal_> danub_: :syntax on, :filetype indent on, :set smartindent
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<angel> .
<fatal_> danub_: :set showmatch
<danub_> fatal_: does that set it in te config file also?
<fatal_> danub_: yes, just strip off the :
<fatal_> danub_: ie, type the same thing in your .vimrc if you want it to be set every time you start vim.
<benoka> defrysk, those alerst are coming, and I accept them and check the tickbox, allow this site, but the 404 comes after all that
<danub_> ok :)
<fatal_> danub_: :set laststatus=2 for status bar...
<defrysk> benoka, I see it, and here i get no applet either
<benoka> defrysk, so indeed it doesn't like ubuntu... too bad
<defrysk> benoka, on a 64 bit version of ubuntu ?
<benoka> defrysk, i think it's 32, but how can I check?
<danub_> will one of the option codes you gave me turn on line numbers?
<defrysk> the default download is set to 32 bit so..
<wamng> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display            Why ???
<fatal_> danub_: I don't use line numbers.... :/
<danub_> cuz yeah...debugging is a biotch without knowing the line number
<jrib> danub_: :he 'number
<defrysk> benoka, it seems your bank has a prob with linux of firefox, complain with your bank
<danub_> wha?! u dont use line numbers?! *slaps fatal*
<fatal_> danub_: that's visible in the status bar and you can just type <linenumber>G in command mode to jump to it, so I don't see the point in having it on every line.
<danub_> ahh
<jrib> !puregnome | bahr
<ubottu> bahr: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<danub_> ive never used the status bar before
<fatal_> line numbers just messes with cut'n'paste.
<jrib> fatal_: not if you cut and paste properly
<benoka> defrysk, i think it's linux, it works with firefox on win - i'll ask my bank
<benoka> defrysk, thanks
<defrysk> benoka, good plan
<fatal_> jrib: you mean yank and ..... not being able to paste it in any other program then vim itself? ;)
<RinTinTigger> is there a tool 4 ubuntu creating an image of a dvd?
<danub_> ive not had a problem with cut and paste.... ? shift+y and shift+p...
<danub_> ohh, u pasting to different stuff
<danub_> that would be why I haven't had a problem
<jrib> fatal_: :he registers     look at * and +
<blackpearl> how can i remove folders in /media ?? i created one earlier with mkidir  BUT now i want to delete it
<benoka> my camera (trust LCD 610) is recognized in cheese but gives no image
<erUSUL> RinTinTigger: many. simplest: cat /dev/dvd > /path/to/image.iso
<neeto> is there a way to dns resolve a hostname from the command line?
<jrib> blackpearl: sudo rmdir /media/WHATEVER
<danub_> blackpearl: rmdir or rm -R if there ae files in that directory
<defrysk> blackpearl, sudo rm -rf /path/to/folder
<erUSUL> RinTinTigger: sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=/path/to/image.iso
<jrib> blackpearl: if you run 'rm -r' it will delete everything inside the folder, which is probably something you mounted
<erUSUL> RinTinTigger: or any of the graphical burnong software (brasero; gnomebeker etc)
<Tyrath> what's the console equivalent of gnome screen resolution?
<jrib> neeto: host or dig
<danub_> jrib: yeah but he wants to delete the folder... cant do that if there are files in it :)
<jrib> neeto: nslookup
<RinTinTigger> erUSUL brasero CANT create an image file from a disk
<JohanT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75928/   hi i need some backup here.. quite new on ubuntu
<RinTinTigger> only burn an existing
<oskar-> erUSUL, RinTinTigger: cp /dev/dvd /path/file.iso
<danub_> ok, im off to setup vim and get my truecrypt pw back
<danub_> be back in alittle while
<Tyrath> as in nice is to gnome-system-monitor as xxxx is to gnome-screen-resolution
<blackpearl> jrib : i created mkdir /media/usbdisk ...now i want to delete usbdisk folder
<Tyrath> what is xxxx ?
<jrib> blackpearl: run my command
<Tyrath> no-one ever changes the res in a terminal?
<Tyrath> ok...
<jrib> Tyrath: xrandr    I though 'nice' was an adjective there :)
<Tyrath> jrib: lol
<Tyrath> thanks
<Angah> hi..how make script that run in cronjob at the time that set?
<jrib> Tyrath: it's more like 'top' is to 'gnome-system-monitor'
<defrysk> blackpearl, usb stuff should mount automagically in /media as most stuff is automounted in /media , use /mnt for manually added stuff to mount
<jrib> !cron > Angah
<ubottu> Angah, please see my private message
<Angah> anybody?
<jimmysparkle> what do i need install to get the .ssh/ in my home directory?
<Tyrath> jrib: ah so top is like nice?
<unsightlygod> Could anyone help me with a USB mic, I've got an intel HDA card inside my pc and can't get any sound from the mic, tried arecord, sound recorder, audacity?
<erUSUL> RinTinTigger: if you choose "copy Disk" you can choose as destination of the copy and image file so *YES* brasero *CAN* make an image
<jrib> Tyrath: try it
<JohanT> can some one help me???
<jrib> JohanT: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<JohanT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75928/  <--- waths wrong???
<defrysk> unsightlygod, doubleclick you speaker and check if your mike is muted
<RinTinTigger> erUSUL i used the dd command, but the iso is only 400kb large...though its advd
<Tyrath> jrib: ah cool. shows me all the ps
<jrib> Tyrath: htop is even nicer
<JohanT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75928/  <--- waths wrong???
<defrysk> unsightlygod, you can add mike in prefs of volume control if its not there
<jrib> fatal_: check out those registers though, it's a pain to copy with a mouse in vim if it spans more than your window anyway
<unsightlygod> defrysk: is unmuted but the slider behaves in a wierd way - often when i slide it to 100% it drops down on its own / when i mute or unmute the mic it drops say 25%
<jimmysparkle> what should package do i need to install to get the .ssh folder in my home directory? so i can add my ssh key
<jrib> jimmysparkle: nothing, just create it
<jrib> !ssh > jimmysparkle
<ubottu> jimmysparkle, please see my private message
<defrysk> unsightlygod, not sure what else to do, sorry
<Tyrath> jrib: so what's the xrandr of console?
<endo602> how can i make ubuntu share a folder from the terminal?
<jrib> Tyrath: xrandr is a console app already
<OsirisCorp> Help Guys, when i lauch half life 2 dm with steam installed with playonlinux, i've a error : "Plateform error: modul failed to initialize"
<OsirisCorp> what is it  ?
<GnuBoi> guys is there any rm to mp3 or ogg converter for ubuntu
<jimmysparkle> thanks
<jrib> !samba > endo602
<ubottu> endo602, please see my private message
<Tyrath> jrib: when I try to run xrandr in console I get a "Can't open display" message. It works in terminal tho
<blackpearl> i have created New Primary Slave in Ubuntu (in VBox with Host OS WinXp) and UUID of it is  UUID="fe04dadf-556f-427f-a5f7-e48d32ab7c8d" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" Should i ADD this is in fstab ????
<jrib> Tyrath: ah.  You want:
<jrib> !framebuffer | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<benoka> defrysk, my bank says I should install java web browser plugin version 1.6
<benoka> defrysk, they say it works with firefox and linux
<Tyrath> jrib: I was afraid you'd tell me I'd have to deal with the framebuffer :/
<jrib> blackpearl: if you want to add it, add it
<jrib> Tyrath: that's the only way I know.  I don't know if you have to
<defrysk> !java | benoka
<benoka> defrysk, just checked and saw that I have that in firefox
<ubottu> benoka: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Tyrath> jrib: the framebuffer is all grub related. is there no other way to do it other than on boots? ie, so I can change during a session?
<jimmysparkle> jrib: shouldn't the .ssh folder be in my home directory though? as its not there should i just create it?
<endo602> sorry bot doesnt answer my question
<defrysk> benoka, sorry, mot sure how to help :(
<holyguyver> Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this? I am running Kopete from KDE3 on Hardy.
<jrib> JohanT: you may want to search bugs.ubuntu.com and the upstream zsnes tracker if they have one until someone comes along that can help you
<Tyrath> jrib: cause with the framebuffer I always have to restart to fix it up
<jrib> Tyrath: don't know
<endo602> i need to use terminal to make share, how do i do that
<jrib> jimmysparkle: sure.  It probably gets created the first time you ssh somewhere
<Tyrath> jrib: see the thing is, console looks perfect - the way i like it, only on boot the ubuntu progress bar gets shoved out of the screen
<jrib> Tyrath: checked /etc/usplash.conf ?
<Tyrath> jrib: which i guess means the frames are outside the screen :/
<Tyrath> jrib: I'll take a look
<jimmysparkle> ah yeah, thanks jrib :P
<benoka> defrysk, it's ok, it's getting too specific
<jrib> endo602: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<endo602> yes
<jrib> endo602: and?
<endo602> i dont want to mount a share
<mall24end> hey
<endo602> i want to make a share
<benoka> defrysk, thanks for your help
<jrib> endo602: there was more than one link...
<mall24end> i have probem with my geforce 4 MX
<endo602> i know
<endo602> i went there
<bahr> jrib: Thank you. That is great!
<mall24end> can anyone help me pls
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tyrath> jrib: so how do i determine what my xres and yres should be? should I set them in accord with the framebuffer?
<Tyrath> jrib: ie, vga
<endo602> i just want to ameka  shared folder from the terminal
<jrib> Tyrath: trial and error
<Tyrath> jrib: vga is set to 792. I'm not sure exactly what that translates to
<Tyrath> jrib: is splash governed by the framebuffer or are they unrelated?
<Tyrath> i think 792 is 1280 x 800 but i'm not 100% sure
<jrib> Tyrath: that link from ubottu should say
<mall24end> I have a problem after upgrade  my kernel and after completed  i find my Geforce 4 MX nbot work properly, my
 * Tyrath wishes he could follow links in console mode :/
<mall24end> it only low resolution and cant run google earth application asw well
<Tyrath> I can output text here from a web page but can't output text from here to a webpage :/
<erUSUL> mall24end: how did you installed the drivers you were using?
<linxeh> Tyrath: you mean in a virtual console, or in an xterm or something ?
<mall24end> i installed when i setup my first ubuntu
<Tyrath> linxeh: virtual console
<mall24end> and for the frist setup it work well
<erUSUL> Tyrath: use a text mode web browser or wget and curl
<linxeh> Tyrath: you know about gpm for mouse + cut/paste ?
<Tyrath> linxeh: but it's not even that. see in elinks i can perform a multitude of functions
<Novanet1> Hi all! what os default radio in radio plugin for desktop?
<Novanet1> is*
<Arunwils> is anyone there in aSmallWorld?
<Novanet1> Radio * 3
<Tyrath> linxeh: i don't have a mouse in virtual console :/
<Novanet1> in the end of radio name is 3
<jrib> endo602: 'man net' seem to be what you want
<Tyrath> linxeh: i shouldn't need on either
<linxeh> Tyrath: ok, fairysnuff :)
<Tyrath> linxeh: there's probably some funky key that lets me follow links, or there should be
<jrib> endo602: search for "usershare" in that man page
<linxeh> Tyrath: you dont need one. just nobody really cares to do the things you are doing, so tools don't support it. perhaps you should write the code that does it
<linxeh> :)
<Tyrath> linxeh: and if that could integrate elinks with it that would be sweeet
<erUSUL> Tyrath: tab ? enter? space?
<samphippen> how do I setup luks under ubuntu?
<Arunwils> is anyone there in aSmallWorld?
<Arunwils> is anyone there in aSmallWorld?
<Angah> jrib: i want to run script that i schedule in cronjob
<jrib> Angah: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<Arunwils> is anyone there in aSmallWorld?
<Arunwils> is anyone there in aSmallWorld?
<Arunwils> is anyone there in aSmallWorld?
<FloodBot1> Arunwils: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avi> hey can some one suggest me an alternative for gtalk
<garette> Hi I have a problem, I want to change my partitions and gparted always says device or resource is busy, while it is not even mouted
<Tyrath> erUSUL: I can only enter commands with /exec in irssi
<garette> can some one help me please
<Angah> jrib: yes..
 * garette kicks self
<erUSUL> mall24end: if you used the drivers from nvidia you have to reinstall them everytime the kernel (or some xserver packages is installed)
<jrib> Angah: doesn't that tell you how to create a cronjob?
<danub_> is it possible to mount a samba share across the internet?
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tyrath> linxeh: i can only program in java. so prob wouldn't have a clue how to do that
<mall24end> i see
<Angah> jrib: yes..
<danub_> like mount my laptop at work to my home network?
<jrib> Angah: so what is your question now?
<linxeh> Tyrath: if you can program in java you can quite easily learn another language - and adding something to an existing codebase is a very good way of learning the language and that codebase too
<erUSUL> mall24end: details here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<mall24end> so what     should i have to do for resinstall my driver
<Tyrath> linxeh: the closest i get to knowing C (linux's base) is my knowledge of PHP :P
<danub_> without vpn'ing into my home network or anything like that?
<mall24end> cos it not work from terminal
<linxeh> Tyrath: Java is closer to C than PHP
<mall24end> thk i ll try
<Angah> jrib: oh..now i have to insert my shell scrpt in cronjob
<erUSUL> mall24end: run the nvidia installer again instructions in the link i gave
<linxeh> Tyrath: and many apps for "linux" aren't in C either :P
<Tyrath> linxeh: well being a programming language as opposed to a server side scripting language you are probably right
<jrib> Angah: so do it following the instructions there.  Which part isn't clear from the wiki?
<Tyrath> linxeh: they're in perl yes?
<linxeh> Tyrath: tcl, C++, python, perl, ruby, C# yadda yadda
<linxeh> it just depends what the programmer liked
<linxeh> :)
 * jrib never learned yadda yadda
<Tyrath> linxeh: and I kow none of those langs lol
<linxeh> jrib: you should try it - managers can understand it
<jimmysparkle> I've installed denyhosts on my ubuntu box and everytime i try to ssh to my machine it closes my connection and adds my IP to /etc/hosts.deny - anyone know what im doing wrong?
<neeto> How do I open/close ports on my local computer
<danub_> linxeh: nah, they understand blah blah, not yadda yadda
<jrib> !firewall > neeto
<ubottu> neeto, please see my private message
<Tyrath> linxeh: I have fiddled with eggdrop so i guess i've had a minute experiance with tcl
<linxeh> Tyrath: but as a programmer it is trivial to learn another language - this is getting offtopic though, so #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<adam7> neeto: you have to install an application (a server) to open the ports
<linxeh> neeto: you could use netcat
<danub_> my manager can understand lolcode :P
<Tyrath> neeto: firewall is just ufw in shell I think
<Tyrath> neeto: I think you need to do ufw enable or something, not quite sure tho
<danub_> i think that is what i will start programming in at work... everything will be in lolcode... they would have to keep me around then... or get a sense of humor lol
<l3d> I liked firestarter better then ufw
<erUSUL> neeto: by default there is no firewall enabled in ubuntu so there is no need to "open" any port
<tenX> what does ufw do if activated? got no system here right now to check the iptables rules
<jrib> neeto: note that no ports are closed by default by the firewall
<l3d> and or gufw which is just the gui
<jimmysparkle> I've installed denyhosts on my ubuntu box and everytime i try to ssh to my machine it closes my connection and adds my IP to /etc/hosts.deny - anyone know what im doing wrong?
<magnetron> hi, i'm using VLC on Intrepid, but i get no video! just sound. how can i enable video in VLC?
<erUSUL> neeto: if there is something listening in any port nothing will block it
<neeto> adam7: I ask because I have a server that has opened a port and I don't know what did it. I need to use that port but it's already opened and bound to another program for some reason. I want to find out what port it's using
<Tyrath> l3d: what's the bet that firestarter is more resource intensive? :/
<adam7> neeto: what port is it?
<adam7> neeto: in that case, to close the port, you need to stop the application. most of the time you can figure out what the application is if you know the port number
<linxeh> Tyrath: but seriously, why not try learning a bit of C (at least enough to hack something together) - its a good thing to do :)
<adam7> I think lsof might help too?
<neeto> adam7: 9050, I installed tor, tor is not running, but when I try to run it, it says the port is already bound.
<linxeh> neeto: you can find out what is using a port with netstat
<adam7> linxeh: that's the one :)
<Tyrath> linxeh: because if I start learning C I will forget how to do java. and I've been trained at university to do java :P
<adam7> lsof is for files
<Angah> i finish add in cronjob using webmin
<Angah> thanks all...
<neeto> linxeh: I'll try netstat
<Tyrath> linxeh: I've forgotten how to do ASP cause I learned PHP
<linxeh> Tyrath: sure, but you can pick it up very quickly again if you ever needed to
<jrib> neeto: lsof -i :9050
<Tyrath> linxeh: I also hate the API documentation :P
<Tyrath> - for java that is
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<linxeh> Tyrath: why?
<adam7> Tyrath: that makes two of use ;)
<neeto> jrib, found it, it was just another tor process that I didn't know was running :/
<adam7> s/use/us/
<linxeh> the Java API is very well documented
<holyguyver> Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this? I am running Kopete from KDE3 on Hardy.
<Tyrath> adam7: lol
<Myrtti> lets keep this channel for pure support issues, if you want to discuss the differences of programming languages and their documentation and such, find another channel, for starters #ubuntu-offtopic and there forward
<Tyrath> linxeh: I don't believe they explain the package functions well
<linxeh> Tyrath: they define what is needed - the programmers guides explain things in more detail (as do the tutorials). Sadly everyone seems to ignore the programmers guides that come with the API
<linxeh> Tyrath: API docs arent supposed to be tutorials too
<Tyrath> linxeh: i'll keep that in mind next time I have to code in java
<Tyrath> but I haven't coded in java for a year now
<linxeh> you've spent a year in PHP ?
<linxeh> ouch
<hypn0> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<Tyrath> infact the last time I coded was in vb, but that was only modification stuff
<Tyrath> linxeh: no
<linxeh> :P
<Tyrath> linxeh: learning PHP wasn't even part of my degree's requirements
<Tyrath> linxeh: I had to learn PHP to keep a client happy
<Tyrath> linxeh: actually the website hoster for a client
<Myrtti> linxeh, Tyrath: go someplace else to discuss the differences of programming languages
<Tyrath> Myrtti: sorry
<Tyrath> anyhow thanks for the help people
<jerrod> how can i get my dell axim x3 Monkrysto work w/ my dell, i have no disk drive
<oxdot> hi guys ... anyone experienced on ext3 recovery ? (drdy err ...)
<adam7> oxdot: does fsck not work?
<DeVnOrE> inportant data?
<adam7> jerrod: what is a dell axim x3 monkrysto?
<DeVnOrE> if so then make a backup before doing anything
<oxdot> adam no ... give me an allready in use error but its not in use
<oxdot> *adam7
<adam7> oxdot: is it the root partition?
<shl-x> what's your country?
<rino> how i can install alternative network manager in kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.1.3 and where i can take even repository ? tks
<oxdot> adam7: no some apart but aprox. 220G size and i dont have sufficient place to 'dd' around ... is there another possibility ? maybe partimage ?
<adam7> oxdot: a quick google search is telling me that the drdy error is actually a SATA error, not a filesystem error, in which case it may be that your HDD is going...
<danub_> how can i map my windows key to open my kde menu?
<rino> is there an kde 4 expert ?
<DeVnOrE> !squid | DeVnOrE
<ubottu> DeVnOrE, please see my private message
<danub_> what do you need rino
<paolo_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rino> i want to change network manager package
<danub_> to what?
<adam7> rino: what do you want to change the network manager package to?
<defrysk> rino, kde is mostly in #kubuntu
<appserver_> 6+
<rino> i think wicd but not running
<adam7> rino: what's not running?
<danub_> ok, so apt-get install wicd and then apt-get remove knetworkmanager
<rino> wicd
<adam7> rino: you need to go to http://wicd.net/download.php and follow the instructions there
<oxdot> adam7: the drive is ide and overheated yesterday ... i suppose that it is going... no way to use other things insted of 'dd/rescue' ?
<danub_> crap, how to i change from away to back in irssi?
<danub_> i tried /back but that didn't change it
<defrysk>  /back ?
<danub_> nope
<rino> i have probe with laptop-netconf but wireless work properly and ethernet no
<adam7> danub_: just type /away
<danub_> still lists me as zZzZ
<danub_> ahh
<danub_> that did it
<j-petitcolas> Hello guys ! I got a very annoying problem: it seems my audio input is directly redirected to my output. Any idea from the origin of this problem?
<samphippen> how do I set up whole volume encryption under ibex?
<rino> have anyone an ideas ?
<adam7> j-petitcolas: that's my favorite feature ;) I think you need to mute something, but I don't remember what it is :/
<adam7> j-petitcolas: maybe try muting the line volume
<Wayhigh> what command executes while booting that initiates the compiling of kernel modules?
<j-petitcolas> adam7: Well... I tried, but if I mute some, I don't have sound anymore... :s
<Stavros> how can i set an environment variable if i'm not running bash?
<mall24end> still not work
<danub_> Stavros: vim /etc/environment?
<adam7> j-petitcolas: I take it you're trying to record something?
<rino> See you later
<rino> bye bye
<Stavros> dan_: ah, thanks :/
<danub_> granted that is a global environment
<Stavros> dan_: does this take effect on login or on bootup?
<oxdot> adam7: well ... thks anyway ... bye all
<danub_> Stavros: boot
<adam7> oxdot: good luck :)
<Stavros> danub_: ah, thanks
<j-petitcolas> adam7: No : I just wanted to make Skype working. ;) However, there is another wrong thing : when I press on Volume Up on my laptop keyboard, it increases the sound of the microphone. :/
<oxdot> adam7: thks ;)
<Stavros> has anyone used nomachine's NX?
<Aperculum> which virtualization programs support AMD hardware virtualization?
<hypn0> the dns change seems to have fixed the problems :-)
<adam7> j-petitcolas: No idea about mic volume increasing... I'm installing audacity right now, then I'll be more help :)
<hypn0> whoops,wrong channel :-))
<maverick340> does FF freeze for anyone while uploading images to flickr ?
<hypn0> is apt-xamian-index for synaptic search box only, can I remove it, without affecting synaptic?
<hypn0> rebuilding index is buggy and I don't know who's idea it was to add a search box, when there is a search button :-/
<mall24end> after update my kernel i have a problem with my VGA display geforce 4 MX m it is not working properly as before
<kejing> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mall24end> any one can help me
<Loganhoup> Could someone please help me, ever since I've upgraded from hardy to ibex I've been having problems with sound. At first something would go wrong and it would lag and cut in and out and now it has quit completely.
<Loganhoup> Even running "Alsa force-reload" wouldn't work.
<et3> I need to change my default gpg key for my account.  How do I do that?
<Loganhoup> system>preferences>encryption and keyrings?
<Wayhigh> I have a problem with my alsa modules for intrepid not compiling correctly during a reboot.
<GeorgeA> I made an ISO file from a folder on Ubuntu, when I moved the ISO to windows vista (FTP) I mount the iso using Daemon tools, try the autorun it doesn't work (errors) tried the autorun through wine on ubuntu, it worked... Any idea what the problem could be?
<GeorgeA> The files, such as README are written in a weird font on windows, but if i try them on Ubuntu they are english readable.
<visik7> how can I install 180.08 drivers into intrepid ?
<Paddy_EIRE> visik7, what?
<visik7> nvidia drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> !info envyng
<visik7> 180.08 aren't packaged by ubuntu neither with envy
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Paddy_EIRE> there
<visik7> 180.08 aren't packaged by ubuntu neither with envy
<GeorgeA> I think the problem could be that whenever I create an ISO or something, Ubuntu's writing them in a weird font.
<Seveas> visik7, then wait for eny to support then, shouldn't take too ling
<Seveas> long*
<Paddy_EIRE> Seveas, :O
 * Paddy_EIRE touches Seveas's face to see if he's real
<Seveas> GeorgeA, it's not font but charset usually. Try forcing your editor to use ascii (instead of latin-1, utf-8 or iso-something) and dos/windows lineendings (CRLF) instead of unix lineendings (LF)
<cumulus007> Hi. I have installed a Ubuntu Live Installation on a 2 GB USB stick with the built-in tool in Intrepid. This USB installation works fne on my own computer, but it doesn't on another computer I tested. This computer has the same mother board. I'm getting this message from SYSLINUX: Could not find kernel image: linux.
<GeorgeA> Seveas, what i did earlier is, I split some files on a server pc, then downloaded them on my Ubuntu, used cat to unsplit them into the iso file, ran it with ubuntu worked fine, moved it through FTP (SmartFTP) on windows it messed up, could it be that SmartFTP is copying it weirdly?
<hypn0> that worked, seems to have disabled the search box :-)
<Seveas> GeorgeA, yes, that is very well possible. For text files you need to make sure to use TEXT MODE ftp and not BIN MODE. That will make it convert lineendings
<GeorgeA> Seveas, iso files are BIN or TEXT?
<co0lingFir3> hello, whats the alternative to qgrubeditor in intrepid?
<Seveas> GeorgeA, BIN
<Loganhoup> Could someone please help me, ever since I've upgraded from hardy to ibex I've been having problems with sound. At first something would go wrong and it would lag and cut in and out and now it has quit completely.
<Paddy_EIRE> co0lingFir3, open up synatic package manager and search for grub.. you should be able to locate a couple of grub gui editors
<Paddy_EIRE> co0lingFir3, there is also "Bum (boot up manager)"
<Bast> DeVnOrE: Hi - Managed to get VMWare running yesterday.  It just needed a reboot. VSocks is noted on various boards as not compiling under kernel 2.6.27 so I was right to ignore it
<co0lingFir3> Paddy_EIRE: thx. so whats the closest to qgrubeditor?
<GeorgeA> Seveas, alright I re-initiated another FTP session, it's downloading it in BIN format, since am downloading it over wireless and it's big, it'll need around 50 minutes to download. Thanks for your help. I hope it works.
<Paddy_EIRE> co0lingFir3, what is qgrubeditor... is it qt based or for kde on a different distro?
<yakuzza> hey
<Paddy_EIRE> ho
<marchhh> what do i have to do if i would use virtual box it dosent wokt on my pc
<yakuzza> anyone with virtual box here ?
<co0lingFir3> Paddy_EIRE: its a simple editor which i used with gutsy and hardy, but it doesnt seem to be in the repos any more.
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | yakuzza
<ubottu> yakuzza: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Paddy_EIRE> co0lingFir3, could have became depreciated or perhaps you had a repo added yourself
<yakuzza> i got trouble sharing my shared folder via nfs :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<yakuzza> its an external usb harddrive i wish to share
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<yakuzza> i can usual folder but i want one for all
<marchhh> do sombody now how i can use my win mobile phone as modem
<Paddy_EIRE> marchhh, search the forums for your win mobile
<Dekkard> anything on nvidua legacy support?
<piksi> is anyone here using kile for writing latex? i'm interested in knowing why it doesn't output scandic letters even with \usepackage[finnish] and \selectlanguage{finnish\ (texlive and kile -finnish packages installed)
<Paddy_EIRE> piksi, I do not use kile but you could look at texlive
<Seveas> Dekkard, system -> admin -> drivers
<Seveas> that'll allow you to select an nvidia version
<Paddy_EIRE> !info texlive | piksi
<ubottu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2007.dfsg.1-2 (intrepid), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Bast> !info bacula | Bast
<ubottu> bacula (source: bacula): network backup, recovery and verification - meta-package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> Seveas, keeping well?
<oo> RANY
<Dekkard> Seveas,  i know.. i just was reading the upgrade faq.. and they say that the open nv driver has weak performance in 6.10
<Dekkard> oops 8.10
<DeVnOrE> Dekkard goes oldschool
<Dekkard> im still running hardy
<Seveas> Dekkard, open nv driver still has weak performance, but you can use an older version of the proprietary driver
<mgolisch> doesnt it have weak performance all the time?
<mgolisch> it doesnt have hardware acceleration
<Dekkard> lol mgolisch
<remotec> can curlftpfs be set to automatically reconnect if the connection is interrupted?
<Paddy_EIRE> remote, what are you doing with it?
<saurabh> helllo
<Dekkard> hmm// was reading that the nvglx(?) driver doesnt work at all in intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> Dekkard, it does
<remote> Paddy_EIRE: what?
<Dekkard> hmm
<MRCUTEO> hi i sucessfully compile pptpd and run it in ubuntu, but when i edit the config and rerun .. the old , the pptp daemon still using old config, how can i refresh new config for the pptpd in ubuntu ? help please...
<Paddy_EIRE> remote, woops that was meant for remotec
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<lihongyu> join
<remote> ok
<lihongyu> ip
<remotec> Paddy_EIRE, trying to mirror a large ftp directory, and sometimes during the process there is a "transport not connected" error which can be fixed by unmounting & remouting the directory
<lihongyu> try
<dmulholland> hey, I'm trying to use fortran to call a C function but I'm failing to get access to the arrays of numbers, can someone help?
<Paddy_EIRE> remotec, so you want a script to remount upon dropping the connection?
<lihongyu> fuck  your  mother
<jrib> dmulholland: you probably want a fortran channel
<holyguyver>  Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this? I am running Kopete from KDE3 on Hardy.
<saurabh> when i run a program in bash shell having for loop then it shows bad for loop variable
<remotec> Paddy_EIRE, yep that would be great
<saurabh> hello
<dmulholland> jrib, its not terribly active so I thought there might be someone in here who's done it before
<Paddy_EIRE> remotec, let me google about for a sec as I am certain someone would have already implemented such a thing
<saurabh> helllo
<ForceDestroyer> Hi
<Paddy_EIRE> saurabh, stop it
<saurabh> is there any one
<saurabh> he
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | saurabh
<remotec> Paddy_EIRE, sure, if you can point me to a link that would be fine :)
<ubottu> saurabh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> remotec, gimmie a sec
<remotec> saurabh, just keep repeating your question, someone will hopefully know the answer eventually :)
<jrib> saurabh: or ask a better question (one with more details)
<oo> PEKALONGAN
<jrib> oo: hi, can we help you?
<remotec> saurabh, paste your script into pastebin.com
<Seveas> saurabh, look on tldp.org for a bash tutorial. This isn't really a scripting help channel
<ikonia> !give ikonia a treat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Paddy_EIRE> remotec, seems to be quite a large number of results http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=curlftpfs+script+mount&btnG=Search&meta=
<ubd> hello i can understand a sentence in english if someone can help please msg me
<ubd> cant
<jrib> !tr | ubd
<ubottu> ubd: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<saurabh> hello
<ubd> english
<ikonia> ubd: what language do you speak
<nyn> hi, how do I remove entries from either autostart or the /home/.config permanently? simply deleting them doesn't work, certain applications are just being autostarted again when I start my machine
<benoka> I'm trying to sudo apt-get install and get this error: Unable to lock the download directory
<Paddy_EIRE> saurabh, you are starting to annoy ;)
<C0p3rn1c> why is ubuntu asking for a ubuntu 8.10 cd when I have 8.04 installed ?
<ikonia> benoka: have you got synaptic ok
<C0p3rn1c> during updates
<ubd> i need to understand an english sentence what am i going to do in the turkish channel
<ikonia> C0p3rn1c: look at your sources.list
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<C0p3rn1c> k
<jrib> ubd: this isn't an english help channel
<Paddy_EIRE> C0p3rn1c, remove the cd as a repository perhaps before you upgrade :)
<oo> PEKALONGAN
<benoka> ikonia, no, you're right, it was running another installation, thank you :)
<remotec> Paddy_EIRE, none of those scripts address re-mounting on error, maybe adding an fstab entry will help
<Paddy_EIRE> remotec, that is what I was thinking
<david1> Can anyone help Please?? I went to start up my computer this morning and up came a message saying the Gnome session manager was unable to read the file .......  If this file exists it must be readable by Gone to work properly. The logging in with the failsafe sesion and removing the file. How can I do this?????
<Paddy_EIRE> remotec, having it in fstab is more sane to begin with anyway :)
<C0p3rn1c> also there is something wrong with my window manager when I enable desktop effects, I tried to reinstall compiz-fusion after I solved a little bug but apperently something whent wrong, now I don't have controls on my windows, no minimize, no maximize or close buttong
<Paddy_EIRE> C0p3rn1c, install fusion-icon and emerald
<remotec> Paddy_EIRE, it doesn't hurt, but still might encounter the same error, because if the connection is interrupted, the fuse directory may still have to be manually dismounted & remounted
<llamakc> C0p3rn1c: install emerald or type `metacity --replace`
<david1> Does anyone know how to log in with the failsafe session please????
<Paddy_EIRE> remote, ah.. so it would not be specifically a curl problem
<C0p3rn1c> llamakc: I had to disable metacity because it dident work anymore with my compiz or somethign :)
<remotec> david1, it is an option at the login screen
<Paddy_EIRE> david1, reboot then on grub countdown press escape and choose the recovery option
<llamakc> C0p3rn1c: then apt-get emerald and use that
<benoka> !help build-essential
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remotec> Paddy_EIRE, it's somewhere between curl and fuse, probably the best thing to look for is fuse-related scripts, the same problem can occur with sshfs for example
<david1> remotec. Many thks for your reply. I didn't have any option. As soon as I started the computer in the usual way up popped this message and I cant do anything except click OK
<C0p3rn1c> llamakc: emerald --replace?
<Paddy_EIRE> remotec, yeah I would imagine so
<llamakc> C0p3rn1c: I believe so. `emerald --replace &`
<svippy> How do I upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy?
<david1> remotec. How do I reboot on grub! Sorry Im a newbie!!
<Paddy_EIRE> C0p3rn1c, fusion-icon will do all that for you
<benoka> !info build-essential | benoka
<remotec> david1, yeah if you hit okay or continue, then you should be at the regular login screen and select failsafe sesson
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<C0p3rn1c> ok
<llamakc> ahh yes, I forgot about fusion-icon. that's the best way i think
<reduz> QUESTION: It seems somehow /dev/nviciactl has a video gorup, but my default user isn't in this group so i couldn't use opengl. this is a default intrepid ibex install, any idea?
<nyn> how do I remove entries from either autostart or the /home/.config permanently? simply deleting them doesn't work -.-
<ForceDestroyer> Hi there. I'm a frustrated Vista user. I want to try something else, preferrably kubuntu. But I can't get it to work properly. :( Using an Asus R1E Tablet PC, and the most important feature (The Pen/Mouse) doesn't work *at all*.
<szymon_g> hi
<david1> remotec: Well that didn't happen but I can try again.  If not then should I restart and hit escape when the text comes up... and you say look for recovery option is that right?
<szymon_g> anyone plays ET:QW :?
<C0p3rn1c> nope the controls are still missing :(
<Paddy_EIRE> ForceDestroyer, did you check to see if your device is supported
<remotec> david1, what happens when click ok on that warning?
<reduz> well nevermind, just added it, but will hve to restart :(
<Paddy_EIRE> ForceDestroyer, best come here armed with something
<benoka> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 236 kB, installed size 972 kB
<david1> remotec: Nothing happened, but I can try again and see......
<C0p3rn1c> Paddy_EIRE: the controls are still missing
<remotec> ForceDestroyer, search the forum for that model to see if you need a special driver
<Paddy_EIRE> C0p3rn1c, did you install emerald?
<ForceDestroyer> Paddy_EIRE: hard to tell what it is exactly. Some WACOM Tablet with an USB interface. They *should* be supported somehow.
<C0p3rn1c> Paddy_EIRE: I tried fusion-icon and emerald --replace &
<benoka> !info bison
<ubottu> bison (source: bison): A parser generator that is compatible with YACC. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.dfsg-5 (intrepid), package size 338 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<remotec> ForceDestroyer, also if you are totally new to linux then i'd suggest the normal version of ubuntu, but kubuntu should work okay
<C0p3rn1c> Paddy_EIRE: yes , I just did before I installed fusion-icon
<Paddy_EIRE> ForceDestroyer, yeah but it involves mostly manually compiling the driver for newer tabletpcs
<remotec> david1, see what happens after you click okay, if that message appears again, or get the login screen
<Paddy_EIRE> c0mp13371331337, then logout
<Paddy_EIRE> errr C0p3rn1c
<C0p3rn1c> Paddy_EIRE: oh wait sorry, I just replaced my window manager
<Paddy_EIRE> C0p3rn1c, fusion-icon probably does not see that emerald is installed
<C0p3rn1c> Paddy_EIRE: I seem to have controls now
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<ForceDestroyer> I did that manual compile, however I failed. Since I *am* new to Linux, I could have made any mistake anywhere, but it could also be that the driver's not working properly... no idea
<david1> remotec: I will shutdown and start again to see what happens. If I don't get anything should I shutdown and at prompt press escape and look for recover plan?
<ForceDestroyer> Someone got it to work on this machine, wrote a tutorial, and even following that step-by-step brings no result :/
<Paddy_EIRE> ForceDestroyer, I had to install wacoms for quite a few people
<remotec> david1, what do you see there now?
<C0p3rn1c> thx for all the help guys
<david1> remotec: If I shut down then I will have to disconnect and won't get anything.
<remotec> ForceDestroyer, what tutorial are you following?
<Paddy_EIRE> C0p3rn1c, sure
<david1> remotec: I'll shutdown and come back later ok?
<remotec> david1, so you were able to login okay and it is running now?
<ForceDestroyer> remotec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusR1E
<david1> remotec: Only because I logged in with my other user name and not the normal one
<mber> Hello everybody - I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS - I am glad to join the community. I had Fedora Core 5 earlier, then for a while no Linux :-( because only using PC at work = Windows :-(( not all employers are clever ;-) now - I am very happy to have chosen Ubuntu, great! I will have a couple of questions, to start... if anyone is willing to help ... here I go ...
<C0p3rn1c> Paddy_EIRE: but why are my controls gone when I select compiz as my window manager?
<remotec> david1, ok that is fine, there is no need to reboot yet
<ForceDestroyer> Oh, gtg for a moment. I'll come back to nag you a little more l8er
<Paddy_EIRE> C0p3rn1c, compiz is only the window manager
<Dillizar> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<walkout> i am tryin to install ubuntu..in my external hard drive...with vista... but while installing i dont see option to install ubuntu, in external hard drive...
<remotec> david1, the question is to figure out what is broken with your main user profile
<david1> remotec: I don't know why this error comes up on my normal login. thk heavens I had the other login available otherwise...... ????
<Santolina> hello ... I am a complete newbie ... I have a Ubuntu server with no graphical environment, and for some reason a couple of hours ago the images folder content (several subfolders with hundreds of jpegs) has DISSAPEARED ... the rest seems to be OK (Apache conf, PHP scripts and MySQL tables) ... any clues of which log files should I check in order to know if somebody has hacked my server?
<Paddy_EIRE> C0p3rn1c, you still need to pick a window decorator.. (metacity or emerald)
<Dillizar> !.bin
<remotec> david1, have you made any recent changes to your system?
<Paddy_EIRE> C0p3rn1c, or kwin if you use kde
<remotec> david1, if you did not have a 2nd user, that is when the failsafe session would be helpful
<david1> remotec: Last night I was playing around with things and suppose I did something I shouldn't have done!!!!
<Dillizar> what is the easyest way to run a .bin filke
<Saint1993> How comes playing Youtube clips is very laggy?
<remotec> david1, lol, sounds like it, what sort of things did you change?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dillizar, a bin file could be anything what is it
<C0p3rn1c> Paddy_EIRE: I have selected emerald as decorator
<llamakc> Dillizar: `sh nameof.bin`
<Paddy_EIRE> C0p3rn1c, cool
<david1> remotec: Sorry I just don't remember now......
<C0p3rn1c> Paddy_EIRE: also my desktop cube isnt working anymore :$
<david1> remotec: I have been having problems with k3b and know I deleted this
<Paddy_EIRE> llamakc, that will not necessarily correct
<Paddy_EIRE> *be
<snikker> i'm tring to compile kernl from ubuntu source, but when i type "make-kpkg clean", i've got "make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux/arch/xen/Makefile'.  Stop.", i'm under amd64. What's wrong?
<remotec> david1, hmm well how did you delete it?
<mber> It concerns Parallels. I have searched everywhere but I can't find how to solve this. I have run parallels-config as sudo, then it keeps saying I have not (in spite of the terminal confirming it was successful): It keeps saying module vm-main not found and "not configured for running kernel" any suggestions? thank you in advance
<david1> with Synaptic
<Saint1993> How comes playing Youtube clips is very laggy?
<llamakc> Paddy's correct, it depends on the file. what bin are you trying to run
<david1> remotec: With Synaptic
<remotec> david1, ok that should be no problem, anything else?
<Paddy_EIRE> llamakc, a bin file could be anything... running it without knowing what it is first randomly is bad advice
<Santolina> how can I see if somebody has run a rm command recently?
<Tibloko> hi! Help me =) How i can install Ubuntu 8.1 in the mimimum configuration?
<Letter_Z> I have a completely blank hard drive, which apparently has a screwed up MBR. I have written the Ubuntu ISO to a disk using MagicISO and used the boot menu to tell my computer to boot from CD but it wont and goes to boot from hard drive and asks me Ubuntu or XP(Because I tried to install Ubuntu via a dock), if I select Ubuntu it takes me into some Grub thing.
<HxC_> hey,,guy..i have a prob using lpr command line
<Letter_Z> Anyway, I'm writing a new CD to try that
<remotec> ForceDestroyer, did you have any errors while following that guide?
<Santolina> which log files should I check in order to know if somebody has hacked my server?
<david1> remotec: I can't remember what else
<david1> remotec: Would the recover plan help me do you think?
<Letter_Z> But the question is, can I instal via a dock(Just copy the system files across) or do I have to to it via CD?
<Paddy_EIRE> Letter_Z, come back when you have a question rather than running commentary on the support channel :P
<konner> Whats the apt-get command for Java download
<Paddy_EIRE> !java | konner
<ubottu> konner: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Letter_Z> I had two questions
<Letter_Z> And asked them
<Schneider> question, anyone knows , how to remote access system(ubuntu).
<remotec> david1, worst case you can make a new user and copy your settings over, but if you can remember what might have gotten broken then there can be an easier way
<Letter_Z> But the question is, can I instal via a dock(Just copy the system files across) or do I have to to it via CD?
<Letter_Z> The other question is: Why the hell wont it work?
<Paddy_EIRE> Letter_Z, you can install via usb
<Letter_Z> Okay, how?
<david1> remotec: Encouraging news - thks
<Paddy_EIRE> !install | Letter_Z
<Schneider> question, anyone knows , how to remote access system(ubuntu). i mean remote logon
<ubottu> Letter_Z: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<remotec> Schneider, check out System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<david1> remotec: I seem to remember I could only use two users and they are used up so I cant make another one can I?
<walkout> ?
<ravn1> hi ppl. Actually I\m a bit sick of Ubuntu at the moment. Im trying to install latest version on a Fujitsu Siemens Lefibook E8110 and Iv had like 4 different fails in different stages. This seems quite unacceptable to me. Debian etch installs w.o. problems, but the wireles dosnt work, and so on, so I would actually prefer ubuntu if possible...
<remotec> david1, you can make as many users as you like :)
<Schneider> remotec, thx
<JordanC> Hi folks, I've installed flash on intrepid using the deb installer, and flash seems to skip a lot, or lose sync. (Ubuntu 8.10, Using an ATi w/ ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX driver & compiz enabled)
<enquest> How can I do something like this: bar = "organization__istartswith"; obj_lst = Foo.objects.filter(bar=request.GET.get('q')) ... How can I make the bar dynamic in my query
<HxC_> lpr???why cannot work on ubuntu????/pliz help me....
<JordanC> Any idea what the cause of the skipping/desync is?
<Flimm> Open movie editor's playback flickers, any suggestions?
<remotec> JordanC, did you use a .deb or Synaptic?
<david1> remotec. OK many thks. I will give this a try OK.
<Flimm> I've disabled compiz
<Paddy_EIRE> JordanC, why did you use a deb instead of installing from the repo
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> JordanC, stick with supported methods
<remotec> david1, sure thing, all the user config files are in /home/username/ and the hidden directories start with a .
<NishaKitty> um hi, I have a problem with Konversation under ubuntu (not kubuntu) I installed Opera from a deb package and it's taken control as the default browser I changed it back to Firefox with "Prefered Applications" and Ichanged sensible-browser back to Firefox as well but Konversation is still using Opera how do I fix it?
<JordanC> Which repo includes the flash plugin?
<JordanC> I tried to install it, but the repo it had defaulted to didn't have it
<Paddy_EIRE> JordanC, its called adobe-flash
<Paddy_EIRE> !info adobe-flash
<ubottu> Package adobe-flash does not exist in intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<mber> ravn1, I can't see you're upset with ubuntu and I can understand, I also think that there is nothing compulsory here so if you're better off with another distibution, please go ahead - this IRC room is not meant to be on pros and cons of distribution, if I remember well, there is some IRC and fora on that, just check www.linux.org
<LjL> what's this thing with adobe-flash, second time i see it
<LjL> but there's patently no such package
<mber> ravn1 I meant "I can see"
<Paddy_EIRE> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> heh
<LjL> !info flashplugin-nonfree | i think this one *is* still around...
<Letter_Z> Paddy_EIRE, I don't have a USB big enough for that. What I do have is the black hard drive of my other laptop, a dock and this computer. What I am asking is: Can I use the USB Dock to plug in my other harddrive and install ubuntu to that from this computer?
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<JordanC> Paddy_EIRE:  ;)
<jrib> LjL: the adobe package?  they provide debs now
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, hehe
<JordanC> Paragon of advice there :D
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<LjL> jrib: not in our repositories apparently
<jrib> LjL: right
<mber> hello, someone willing to help me on Parallels on ubuntu?
<JordanC> I might try Gnash
<ravn1> mber> yes, I understand that i sound like a winder, but the thing is a really like ubuntu when its working, and I have used debian for long time, so I feel comfortable with this os class. So I would really like to manage to install everything...
<remotec> JordanC, did you enable the multiverse repository?
<remotec> gnash doesn't work too well with most websites
<JordanC> Yeah, I did remotec
<Dillizar> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<Dillizar> where can i past
<NishaKitty> ok another question how do I change the default web browser for kde without using kcontrol or installing kde since I'm using gnome x.x ?
<llamakc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Paddy_EIRE> NishaKitty, you will have to specify it in the kde app that you are using that is calling the default kde browser
<Paddy_EIRE> NishaKitty, most likely per app
<remotec> JordanC, you don't see flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic?
<JordanC> I'll take a look now
<NishaKitty> Konversation
<Skyrail> Is there a way to have an icon on my desktop so that when I open it up it opens up the terminal with an ssh connection to a preset place asking me just the the password?
<NishaKitty> and there are no settings for it Paddy_EIRE
<NishaKitty> I checked over and over
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Werenerd> powertool08: wow, are you really still here?
<remotec> Skyrail, sure, you can do it with a launcher or a script
<mber> ravn1, no I did not mean to say what you "sounded like", just that this is - if I ain't wrong - not necessarily a place to voice one's (legitimate) frustrations but rather to ask questions / provide answers. But that's just an opinion.
<Paddy_EIRE> NishaKitty, I could swear its there
<JordanC> Ah, I see it there
<JordanC> I'll remove this one, then replace it with that
<NishaKitty> I've searched google for ages to change the default kde web browser without using the gui and nothing
<JordanC> It's not really that huge an issue at the moment; a rare occurrence
<LinkOps> anyone know about sysreports
<Skyrail> remotec: well it's good to know it can be done :) just got to do some googling :D
<Saint1993> How can i find out what my wireless adapter is called? And see if its installed.
<erUSUL> Saint1993: iwconfig on a terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, perhaps I have the "adobe-flashplugin" from medibuntu... I mean apart from having that enabled I also have an OOo3 ppa added and I dont believe they would include it?
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, ah.. apt-cache policy :)
<ravn1> mber: yes, I agree.
<Paddy_EIRE> \O//
<LjL> Paddy_EIRE: it might be medibuntu... or you might have installed the .deb that apparently adobe itself now provides
<remotec> Skyrail, yep indeed, just get the right repository enabled and refresh the sources, then you should see the flashplugin-nonfree package listed
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, hmm
<LjL> Paddy_EIRE: i'd still say flashplugin-nonfree is the supported way, though (see "automatic updates")
<mber> ﻿It concerns Parallels. I have searched everywhere but I can't find how to solve this. I have run parallels-config as sudo, then it keeps saying I have not (in spite of the terminal confirming it was successful): It keeps saying module vm-main not found and "not configured for running kernel" any suggestions?
<erUSUL> Skyrail: gnome-terminal -e 'command' in this case gnome-terminal -e 'ssh you@someplace'
<Skyrail> remotec: wrong person I think >_>
<lise> does anyone here speak russian?
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, http://archive.canonical.com intrepid/partner Packages  10.0.12.36-1intrepid2 0
<tim167> hello, i need help with remote desktop. how do i connect to a machine that is not on my local network ?
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Skyrail> Thank you erUSUL, I've no idea where to look for that sort of information (as in what params programs take etc.)
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, partners
<erUSUL> Skyrail: no problem
<LinkOps> tim167: you would need to know the remote pc curtrent IP address
<NishaKitty> Paddy_EIRE: found it thanks x.x
<remotec> Skyrail, oops yeah :)
<Paddy_EIRE> NishaKitty, cool
<geolr> Hi all, I have some problems accessing my NAS device using smb. I used "Connect to server" then the Desktop-icon appears very shortly and vanishes. Using an IP instead of the name does not change it. It used to work with Hardy... Using smbclient on the console is not OK either. Where can I grab this problem? Configure smbclient or smbfs?
<NishaKitty> *has been trying to fix it for 2 hours and feelings totally stupid now*
<NishaKitty> >.<
<Paddy_EIRE> NishaKitty, yeah that will be something you will have to contend with when you mix kde and gnome apps... which is no biggie in my book :)
<LinkOps> geolr: have you tried to FTP into it via web browser to ensure its accessable
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, just enable the canonical partners repository
<NishaKitty> Paddy_EIRE: when I installed ibex it shows up in the applications list in gnome for add and remove programs x.x
<ravn1> I wonder if there is any way to put a trigger (or look in a log) for all files accessed by a program. lsof doesnt work for me since I cant make it run at the same time as the program (quickly) access some file
<marshall> ive just installed phpmyadmin, how do i use it?
<LinkOps> ravn1: if your looking in a log you should be able to use the find tool of the editor
<remotec> marshall, go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin in your browser
<marshall> remotec, thanks
<LjL> Paddy_EIRE: ah it's in partner? fine then
<cheeps> Im having trouble with lirc - hauppauge hvr-1110, ubuntu 8.10 and 2.6.27-8-generic kernel. When i try starting lirc with /etc/init.d/lirc start it gives me: "Unable to load LIRC kernel modules.". checked dmesg and saw now errors with lirc, only thing there was "lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61"
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, yeah remove the other package first the process otherwise aint pretty
<ravn1> LinkOps> im not looking in a log, I want to create a log entry for every file a certain program touches... or tries to touch
<LjL> Paddy_EIRE: well i'm not going to install it myself since i don't even have intrepid, but will keep that in mind
<erUSUL> ravn1: you can watch a directory (subtree) for changes with inotify
<remotec> cheeps, it might already be running, use "ps aux | grep lirc" to check the process list
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, I was wondering why it was not crashing... I guess kudos to adobe.. FINALLY
<inkubus08> other then /etc/init.d/networking (any combination to restart)....... is there any other way to restart my networking interfaces.... whenever my desktop (8.10) comes out of hibernation i am not able to get a network connection until i restart the machine.
<geolr> LinkOps: Yes, it is there (needed to reset my password...). Can I somewhere gather info about the cause of the crash of smbclient/smbfs? Does it have something to do with gvfs? Thank you!
<LinkOps> geolr: no idea mate i just knew how to elimante the possibility of it being a network issue although im sure someone else here may know of a log or 2 you could check
<geolr> LinkOps: Well and there is no password on the shared folder. It is a PackardBell Netstore device, not highst quality, I know.
<filthpig> Hi, can somebody help me figure out how to get my bluetooth headset to work with ibex? I sort-of got it to work on hardy, but things seems to have changed with ibex.. I've tried various guides and howtos, but to no avail..
<Nalleman> help please. My windows cant boot and thus my home directory cant be reached either from window or linux. When I try to mount it manually i get this info http://paste.ubuntu.com/75966/. should i try to "force" the mount, is thera any risk with this action?
<LinkOps> geolr: I'm sure there are far more worst brands you could have brought (freecom to mention one) at least its a reputable (ish) company just keep your reciept. some cheap externals have a minor design floor which can cause overheating of components
<erUSUL> Nalleman: use ntfsfix from ntfsprogs on the partition
<geolr> LinkOps: good to hear :-)
<shiyoung> hihi
<Nalleman> erUSUL, what is ntfsfix and ntfsprogs?
<mber> Nalleman, if your windows can't boot, I would take the risk (i have taken it) but in some cases your Windows may not be working anymore. However, if it is already not booting you need to rescue it anyway, so I would do it - but it IS risky
<Dillizar> i need help with installing a JMF
<erUSUL> Nalleman: ntfs is a command that comes in ntfsprogs package
<erUSUL> Nalleman: ntfsfix is a command that comes in ntfsprogs package
<LinkOps> geolr: i've had to buy soo many circuit boards from seagate because there mesh internal design on there maxtor externals ends up touching and blowing a little chip
<Nalleman> mber, i dont care about window, i just care about my data
<co_18_fs> nick/ rull
<geolr> Nalleman: Being no expert on this... Did you boot of a CD? This is what I would try first.
<Dillizar> !JMF
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JMF
<Dillizar> !java media framework
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nalleman> geolr, did you mean boot windows with a CD? if so, no. i dont have a bootable windows (xp) cd
<mber> Nalleman, my experience is limited, but your data should in principle be safe is you force mount. did your windows freeze or crash? when it does, it leaves, so to speak, things "mounted" so that you cannot mount, as if it were blocked on something. When you force (in principle) you simply force detachment - that's what I did - but it is true that it is NOT 100% safe... but then again, what is?
<pickett> anyone know how i'd re-enable gdm? i deselected it in services by mistake
<pickett> and it wont let me unlock it
<erUSUL> pickett: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<pickett> thx
<Nalleman> mber, it crashes. it says something about dumping memory or such
<mber> nalleman, post-scriptum, all my data was safe, and I did it a couple of times, latest today
<mber> nalleman, that's what I expected, yes
<geolr> Nalleman: there are Boot-CDs which run a Windows-Environment (BootPE), I think it is called Ultimate Boot CD. That might be a worth a try, even though you would need to download and burn it.
<LinkOps> Nalleman: have you tried tapping F8 and doing safe mode to see if it persists
<Nalleman> LinkOps, Yes, failsafe mode gives same result
<LinkOps> Nalleman: ewww not good . . . personally do anything you like to it to get the data back maybe install windows on a second HDD and access it from there would be more failsafe (sorry to not use linux)
<geolr> On my SMB-Issue: I found a samba-directory under /var/log. All log files seem to be empty... so do i need to enable logging? Is /etc/smb.conf the right place to start?
<DeVnOrE> geolr: nah
<LinkOps> geolr: more than likely. you just need to change the log setting but cant remember the coding for it
<DeVnOrE> should be logging as standard
<mber> Nalleman, I might be wrong, but apart from taking your hard disk out and doing with some special tools there is relatively little else to do than force mount to retrieve your data - I insist - I might be wrong - so it really depends on the value of your data - it worked OK for me - but I have not done it 100,000 times to be statistically safe ;-)
<LinkOps> geolr - debnore: would he not need to change the logging level?
<remotec> Nalleman, the data that could be lost if you force mount is only if a file was being written in windows when it crashed
<Nalleman> mber, right. I would not put you responsible.. :)  i just try to find out my alternatives..
<remotec> Nalleman, if that is important then use the ntfsprogs fixntfs
<limin100714> 有人在吗？
<mber> nalleman, thank you, good luck
<geolr> I have one file in /var/log/samba with a nome like: log.wb->my_hostname> but it is empty. In smb.conf I find syslog = 0 which should be OK (?), so anything goes into these files.
<marcos_> buenas nin
<Nalleman> mber, thanks :)
<LjL> !cn | limin100714
<ubottu> limin100714: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<marcos_> como va todo
<LinkOps> Nalleman: as i mentioned earlier if you have a spare low GB HDD laying around do a fresh install on that and connect your main HDD after to access and retrieve. You may need to change/take ownership of the files tho
<LjL> !es | marcos_
<ubottu> marcos_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Shutter_> hey all i was in here yesterday and someone mentiond to me about ebox
<Shutter_> does anyone know anything about that?
<remotec> geolr, are you sure smbclient is crashing, or just not mounting the directory properly?
<erUSUL> !ebox | Shutter_
<geolr> Well smb.conf is to be used if I want to share something from the Intrepid box. But i am trying to mount a remote share... Any hints on how to gather info via the console command?
<ubottu> Shutter_: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<remotec> geolr, try putting the address in nautilus like smb://user:pass@ip/
<Nalleman> LinkOps, right now i just have a 320 GB extern driver with some backup. a bootable xp recovery cd maybe could do the trick
<Shutter_> erUSUL i know that. but i was just logged into to it and there is nothing really inside the administrative side
<remotec> geolr, yes if you are trying to mount a remote directory i wouldn't mess with smb.conf
<erUSUL> Shutter_: you have to install the various plugins
<erUSUL> !find ebox
<ubottu> Found: ebox, ebox-ca, ebox-dhcp, ebox-dns, ebox-firewall (and 14 others)
<tim167> hi can anyone help me connect to a remote desktop ? thanks !
<Shutter_> erUSUL so like ebox-apach
<erUSUL> Shutter_: you see 14 modules
<LinkOps> Nalleman: The backup recovery CD is more than likely to override all data on the disk and thus i would not recomend that before data retrieval
<Shutter_> ebox-mysql5server?
<remotec> tim167, what software is running on the remote computer?
<LinkOps> tim167: do you know what the IP address is of the remote machine
<tim167> LinkOps: yes but when i enter it i get 'connection closed'
<remotec> Nalleman, unless you were in the middle of saving an important file when Windows crashed, i would just force the drive mount, it has worked okay for me in the past
<Acedip> how to play .rmvb files in ubuntu, preferably in vlc/totem
<DeVnOrE> geolr: got it working?
<tim167> remotec: i am running the default ubuntu remote desktop apps on both computers
<tim167> remotec: the remote computer is on the other side of the world :)
<DeVnOrE> tim167: firewalled?
<tim167> remotec: i instructed that person to set remote desktop to allow remote control
<remotec> tim167, ah ok, probably you need to set the router on the remote computer's network to forward traffic from a certain port
<Nalleman> remotec probably its the easiest way.. should i use the command stated  here http://paste.ubuntu.com/75966/ (choice 2)?
<LinkOps> tim167: see if you can get VNC Server installed on the remote machine (tightvnc) and then get a vnc client on ur machine and use the ip address
<erUSUL> Shutter_: install them via synaptic
<remotec> tim167, do you know how to ssh to the remote machine?
<erUSUL> !pm | Shutter_
<ubottu> Shutter_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<geolr> hmmm, I tried smbclient. Can I use the IP to avoid any name-resolving-issues? I'll try nautilus too.
<tim167> DeVnOrE, i don't know, how can i find out ?
<tim167> remotec: no i don't really, is it hard to do ?
<Shutter_> where were those plugins at
<DeVnOrE> if you can't connect it's possible that your friend has a router/firewall solution in place
<remotec> Nalleman, yep that is what i would do, unless you know that an important file was in the middle of being written when windows crashed
<Acedip> how to play .rmvb files in ubuntu, preferably in vlc/totem movie palyer, when i tried it playing with movie player, since it didnt have the codecs so it called the search for suitable codec, but didnt find the codec, said
<remotec> tim167, it is easy, the tricky part is getting the router or routers configured on your network and the remote network
<Shutter_> any help?
<Nalleman> remotec, i havent used windows in ages, it crashed when i tried to boot so no file should been written
<DeVnOrE> i always setup so that i have to use ssh with vnc (for security reasons) but that requires that you also got a account on the box
<tim167> remotec: ok, I don't have alot of knowledge about router configureation :/
<remotec> tim167, basically the person that you are connecting to should forward port 22 to their computer, then you can use ssh to connect and then remote desktop will work
<LinkOps> tim167: if you search on google - port forarding (router model number) .. that should get u a walkthrough
<remotec> Nalleman, yeah i'd go ahead and force the mount, then copy off the important files
<DeVnOrE> tim167: you got a account on the box?
<tim167> LinkOps: ok, i hope the person can find out her router model number...
<geolr> When I connect with smbclient //box/share I get an smb:\ prompt. After typing ls I get an Segmentation fault... And the info-line like: Domain=[ȇ] OS=[] Server=[���] does look weird. Might this be a problem?
<Nalleman> remotec, i just did. it worked... :)
<Shutter_> i believe portfowarding.com r portfoward.com is the website you are looking for
<Nalleman> now windows is no more... :)
<TDJACR> Hi
<tim167> Shutter_: i'll check it out
<DeVnOrE> Nalleman: trevligt
<TDJACR> Is there an op here?
<remotec> tim167, yeah that is the tricky part, it is not too difficult just that everyone usually has a slightly different router
<geolr> Error message is: cli_list_new: Error: unable to parse name from info level 1
<Shutter_> tim167 two thing, one i am not primising htat is the website and two have you used ebox before?
<cheeps> remotec: nah, lirc is not running, irw gives me connection refused too.
<remotec> tim167,  you can experiment with your router to learn more
<rmn> i've got two 1TB-drives in ext3 on LVM (striped) on cryptsetup, and getting horrible performance, usually no more than 20MB/s with 20% CPU-usage.  with debian and xfs on LVM on cryptsetup I got 70-80 MB/s.  what could be wrong? too small stripe size? other parameters?
<TDJACR> Can someone look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990904 , I'd like a second opinion
<tim167> Shutter_: never heard of ebox, what's that ?
<remotec> Nalleman, great to hear :)
<geolr> Maybe switch my UTF-8 terminal to ISO-8859-15 ?
<LinkOps> tim167: if you only need it for today you could try logmein remote on a trial basis
<Shutter_> administration of a server
<Shutter_> and ineed some help with it
 * DeVnOrE istructs tim167 to feel and explore his router.
<tim167> LinkOps: i would need it for more than today...
<mikebeecham> can I ask a quick question please....if I am able to get into IRC and see chat taking place, but cannot browse ANY websites...would that be Ubuntu or my ISP?
<remotec> maybe there is some program that configure the port forwarding using UPnP?
<DeVnOrE> tim167: use the logmein and setup the permanent solution
<Shutter_> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<LinkOps> tim167: bare with me a second i know its like a 15day trial just getting you the address for it
<remotec> mikebeecham, weird problem, it could possibly be either
<tim167> LinkOps: ok cool
<mikebeecham> remotec: when I use network tools to ping a URL it keeps going grey
<JmCourir> Hi to all, Any of you know how to change the default path of the folder Images in Gnome ?
<LinkOps> tim167: www.logmeinrescue.com you set an account up get a job reference pin and give that to your friend. he then goes to www.123rescue.com and types the pin then you can take control so long as he accepts everything (URL's could be wrong)
<larson9999> i gave up on intrepid because the 3d drivers didn't support n17.  i see fedora 10 seems to have worked that out and my n17 has 3d on it. anyone here know if n17 have 3d on intrepid now?
<tim167> LinkOps: ok I'll definitely try it out thanks
<LinkOps> tim167: worst case if your account trial expires just register a different email address.
<tim167> LinkOps: neat :)
<LinkOps> tim167: If your going to be giving constant remote assistance to this machine i would also recommend www.logmein.com as you can have a free account with them
<zesu> hello every one
<LalaLand> hello zesu
<zesu> :)
<Shutter_> how do you isntall the expansion modules for ebox?
<joaopinto> Shutter_, if they were installed from  a repository, you remove them using the package manager
<kakushin_> how much is enough for a /boot partition?
<geolr> If I try Nautilus like smb://test@IP then I get the shared folders. If I try to open one of them, Nautilus goes back to my ~. My NAS (Packardbell Netstore) has a list of folders and a list of the shared folders, where I could set a password. But no username?! Do I need a username with this smbclient-version?
<Shutter_> joaopinto they are in ebox
<Shutter_> i just installed ebox but hte expanson modules do not install wtih them
<joaopinto> Shanix_, you could try asking on #ebox, I believe they have a channel here...
<tim167> LinkOps, thanks, checking now...
<LinkOps> tim167: welcome :)
<benoka> my company laptop is in a domain, could access my own win laptop shares ok, I have permission problems with ubuntu on my own laptop when the company laptop tries to access the own laptop shares
<geolr> maybe I would need to use a lower protocol-version? smbclient has a -m switch (maxprotocol) but nothing on it in the man page. Will search for it then?
<|Dreams|> hello i have a problem, when i enable compiz when i view videos they flash when i disable compiz play movies they r fine? any help would be appreciated
<kakushin_> is 200mb for a /boot partition size enough?
<|Dreams|> yeah should be i always make mine 300 to be sure
<ukwiz> where can I find 8.10 server for download?
<mgolisch> ukwiz: on ubuntu.com?
<SeeWhy> hi all
<SeeWhy> I need help
<SeeWhy> serious problem
<SeeWhy> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<SeeWhy> and I lost my device
<LalaLand> :S
<|Dreams|> lol
<VirtualJack> anyone who can tell me how to install the current or beta drivers in kubuntu 8.04 ? envyng has installed 173.114.12...
<|Dreams|> SeeWhy: need more info
<SeeWhy> althougt the disk analyser can show my harddisk info ( 160gb )
<mysteryc> !kubuntu VirtualJack
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SeeWhy> but I try to use
<SeeWhy> fdisk -l
<VirtualJack> 173.14.12 i mean
<mysteryc> !kubuntu | VirtualJack
<ubottu> VirtualJack: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<SeeWhy> cannot open dev/sda
<SeeWhy> :|
<fury> how can i extract a dvd iso-image without mounting the image first?
<|Dreams|> but ubuntu loads fine?
<SeeWhy> What I need to do ?
<SeeWhy> yes
<|Dreams|> two ticks
<ukwiz> mgolisch: from the ubuntu site all downloads are of the desktop version rather than the server version
<VirtualJack> mysteryc: but surely the proprieatary nvidia drivers are installed the same way ?
<nibbler> fury: dont think thats possible.... and dont see the reason for that....
<SeeWhy> what I need to do :|
<fury> nibbler, i can't manage to mount the image archive mounter and gmount.
<JmCourir> when we make change to the sources.list .. we have to update something but cant remember the command .. any of you know ?
<|Dreams|> theres a people with similar problems in ubuntu forums have a quick look thee
<|Dreams|> there*
<mgolisch> ukwiz: ? if you go to the downlaod page there are two tabs : Desktop and Server Edition
<comradekingu> !Mount | SeeWhy
<|Dreams|> sudo apt-et update
<ubottu> SeeWhy: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<SeeWhy> ?
<nibbler> fury: sudo mount -tiso9660 -oloop /path/to/isofile /mnt/iso
<|Dreams|> apt-ge update
<|Dreams|> damn keyboard
<|Dreams|> need new one
<JmCourir> Dreams: thanks
<SeeWhy> apt-get update ?
<VirtualJack> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|Dreams|> yeah
<l3d> with the 8.10 I dont see kcontrol  to change the themes of kde apps is there another way and no I am using gnome
<|Dreams|> my t is rubbish
<benoka> i don't find System -> Administration -> Network only System -> Administration -> Network tools or System -> Preferences -> Network configuration
<benoka> on v8.10 i don't find System -> Administration -> Network only System -> Administration -> Network tools or System -> Preferences -> Network configuration
<Raylz> hi, what was that website called again, which shows how do make liveusb?
<comradekingu> sys->admin->network tools?
<fury> nibbler, it says that the mountpoint doesn't exist
<Raylz> fury: then you have to create one
<jwires> hey
<nibbler> fury: thats a problem i expected you to solve on your own :D
<pink_> hi all - how can i disable the permanent pop-up of the "printer not connected" message in the right upper corner under ibex?
<fury> kk
<Raylz> fury: mkdir /media/directory
<comradekingu> benoka: sys->prefs->network configuration
<jwires> does anyone know where I can get airodump-ng?  I've been searching for two days for it and cant come up with it
<ukwiz> mgolisch: from http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition the download link takes you to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download where the only download is for desktop
<LinkOps> jwires: i think if you use the synaptics repository system you will find it there (i wont ask what ur doing)
<jwires> lol
<Weez> im a linux newbie ive done this before but i forgot how i did it, i want to temporarily boot to a commandline then be able to boot back into the gui
<jwires> completely legal actually
<jwires> my mom forgot her pass to her wireless network
<Weez> i know i had to set something to 0 or 1 i think
<benoka> comradekingu, this document refers to it, and the network configuration does not have the same options - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<diegorodriguezv> hello everyone!
<apadox> jwires: google aircrack
<jwires> I found aircrack
<comradekingu> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php ?
<jwires> does airodump come with aircrack or something?
<YlandeFaran> Is there any way to find out how big ones HDs are in the terminal?
<pink_> hi all - how can i disable the permanent pop-up of the "printer not connected" message in the right upper corner under ibex?
<YlandeFaran> I can see it in nautiulus, but can't find the info in the terminal.
<LjL> jwires: it's part of aircrack-ng, which is in the repositories.
<nibbler> YlandeFaran: df -h
<comradekingu> benoka: perhaps since you are using 8.10?
<fury> i never mounted anything on my own, so i didn't know a mountpoint was just a regular folder. but thank you
<SeeWhy> another problem
<SeeWhy> I can't lock APTGET
<jwires> ok thanks
<SeeWhy> It show another app is using apt
<jwires> that explains why I couldnt find it lol
<bullgard4> "~$ aplay -q; ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave; aplay: main:546: Error when opening the Audo device: Device or resource busy." How to troubleshoot? The general ALSA tests do function.
<jwires> thanks
<SeeWhy> but I doesnt run any :|
<Weez> SeeWhy, you running sudo
<nibbler> fury: good then :)
<Weez> ?
<SeeWhy> sudo ?
<SeeWhy> no
<mgolisch> ukwiz: http://mgolisch.mg.funpic.de/pics/download.png << blind?
<SeeWhy> :|
<benoka> comradekingu, yes I do use 8.10 but I thought the doc is also about 8.10 or it isn't? where do I find workgroup and domain settings in 8.10?
<YlandeFaran> thank you nibbler. :)
<SeeWhy> just bootup :(
<Weez> i get that error all the time unless i use sudo, but i could be wrong my 3rcd day in linux haha
<danub_> hey all, can i mount a network drive from outside my lan
<Yada> Hi, anyone know how to remove "default saved" in grub menu.lst file ? I mean upgrade always update grub with this default setting and I just want to use "default 0" instead : the point here is how to make my change persitent ?
<nibbler> danub_: if you have full connectivity, eg all ports open etc sure
<SeeWhy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SeeWhy> E: Unable to lock the lis
<hypn0> how do I set the private static IP on 8.10?
<SeeWhy> I run only terminal
<SeeWhy> try to sudo and E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SeeWhy> E: Unable to lock the lis
<nibbler> hypn0: ifconfig
<jwires> oh and another question... when I try to configure kismet, I get an error that says the C compiler..gcc I guess.. cannot create executables?
<danub_> nibbler: well im at work trying to get outside my work network, to my home network to map a drive on my system that is the dmz host... i would imagine it should work then correct?
<jim_p> SeeWhy, rights on the folder maybe?
<Weez> ahh thats a different error then what i get
<SeeWhy> :(
<mgolisch> ukwiz: did you find it now?
<mgolisch> :)
<nibbler> danub_: depends on a lot of firewalling and nating. its generally possible
<SeeWhy> how can I check which program using sudo ?
<jim_p> SeeWhy, is some aptitude or apt running?
<SeeWhy> closed all
<SeeWhy> no
<Shubbar> what is meant by a "zombie process"?
<danub_> ok good, then i will 'git r dun'
<SeeWhy> I think I will try to restart
<mole_> Hi, I have 3 crypted fs and want just 1 to be mounted at startup. That works with noauto in fstab, but it asks for the password at startup and not when I wanna mount it. How can I change that?
<hypn0> nibbler: is there a gui :-)
<nibbler> hypn0: rightclick on the connection item and then information
<danub_> nibbler: so the command i would use would be the same as the one in my fstab essentially? mount -t smbfs //ip/share/ /mnt/point/?
<Weez> every time i tryu to update my nvidia driver i get an error that says it appears you are running xserver, you must first close xserver
<Weez> how do i close that?
<ukwiz> mgolisch: that is not what shows on my screen
<nibbler> danub_: yes.
<Shubbar> is Sunday slow or what!
<yahoo> anyone knows c++ programmers irc channel?
<LinkOps> how do i get a partition to automount on startup so that i dont have to do it manually
<mgolisch> ukwiz: then you do something wrong
<C0p3rn1c> it's pretty dangeroes to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 isnt it ?
<nibbler> LinkOps: /etc/fstab
<yahoo> yes
<danub_> Weez: swap to f1 screen, /etc/init.d/gdm stop, update, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<C0p3rn1c> I tried it once and it failed
<crypted_> Heh I am in an apple store using their computer so ssh into my server and use irssi, while trying to crash it :P
<C0p3rn1c> couldnt boot anymore
<Weez> danub_,  thats woith ctrl-alt-f1?
<ichsan> Is it safe to install ubuntu into my flashdisk which still contains files? I'm afraid to use usb-creator because I don't know if it will format the partition first
<danub_> yes Weez
<danub_> crash what crypt?
<Weez> i try again, i think i tried that
<ukwiz> mgolisch: is there anywhere to drop a png of what I see?
<Weez> thanks dnaub
<danub_> just do a fork bomb, that should crash it pretty quick
<Weez> danub*
<danub_> np Weez
<danub_> what ssh server does the ubuntju gurus in here use?
<mgolisch> ukwiz: http://imageshack.us/
<danub_> openssh-server?
<nibbler> danub_: openssh?
<LinkOps> Nibbler: what needs to be put into there
<danub_> ok thats what i thought, just wanted to see :)
<nibbler> LinkOps: if the current configuration isnt enough of a hint, try man fstab
<danub_> anyone know what the timeout period for a smbfs mount is? 300 seconds?
<mole_> Hi, I have 3 crypted fs and want just 1 to be mounted at startup. That works with noauto in fstab, but it asks for the password at startup and not when I wanna mount it. How can I change that?
<futeki> Bah, I found this awhile ago, but can't remember what it is I'm looking for... Basically, I'm trying to have a single domain and point to multiple servers based on the subdomain. I believe it was reverse dns look up that achieved, but can't remember. Anyone have any ideas?
<Weez> danub_, ctrl-alt-f1 drops me to commandline but when i run the NVIDIAinstaller it gives me an error that your running x server
<sancho21> Will usb-creator remove all files in the selected partition of my usb drive?
<Weez> weird
<Saint1993> How can i find out what channle a connection is on?
<diegorodriguezv> Hello.I have a weird problem. I installed a new hard drive. Connected it at IDE-0. The other drive at IDE-1 has 2 NTFS partitions for windows. When I boot 8.04 LiveCD I can see both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb with the partition editor. I Installed Ubuntu to the first hard drive but when I boot it doesn't seem to recognize /dev/sdb (I can't see it with partition editor). How can I diagnose this?
<danub_> weez, you have to kill the x server
<comradekingu> saint1993. "netstat -a" ?
<Shubbar> when i try to remove nvidia-glx-  i get packages have unmet dependencies xserver-xorg-  ; and nvidia-glx- is not removed!
<nibbler> diegorodriguezv: so dows your linux start then?
<danub_> i think this can be done by doing the 'sudo /etc/init.dgdm stop' command
<danub_> init.d/gdm stop
<diegorodriguezv> yes, I can even boot windows and it recognizes both drives
<nibbler> diegorodriguezv: start linux and run fdisk -l
<Shubbar> when i try to install xserver-xorg-core, i get confligh with nvidia-glx-  . How can i fix this?
<shaya> anyone have any idea why a box I just installed intrepid on locks up hard after some random period of time
<Weez> gdm stop appears to work for about 10 seconds then it automatically retsarts the server and brings me to the gui login screen
<shaya> there's nothing on console to indicate an oops or a panic
<Weez> so weird
<danub_> ahh
<shaya> pondering how to debug it
<diegorodriguezv> yep /dev/sda1 through /dev/sda4
<danub_> ok, well kill it then with a kill -9
<geolr> On my NAS-mount-issue (smb) I tried mount -t cifs. Then I get an error regarding a not found name. So I would like to configure the NAS-Ip to it's (WINS-?) name. I vaguely remember there to be something like route.conf? But I could not find it in /etc...
<shaya> currently running memtest86+ to see if its a memory issue
<Weez> ok thanks
<danub_> 'ps -ef|grep X'
<nibbler> diegorodriguezv: strange, could be an non-supported controller
<danub_> kill the x server
<danub_> and the gdm
<danub_> if it comesback up before you can update, then just do a init 5. that will stop x from running
<danub_> or is it init 3...
<ukwiz> mgolisch: http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/7336/snapshot19wp1.png
<danub_> which one only loads the shell?
<erUSUL> !runlevels | danub_
<danub_> yeah i think it is init 5
<ubottu> danub_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<diegorodriguezv> yeah but, why does the livecd  recognizes it... ﻿(﻿read/write)
<danub_> ok, init 1 then
<Shubbar> i m contemplating installing fresh 8.04, after the mess i made with upgrading to 8.10. Any advise?
<danub_> that will load single user console mode if memory servers me correct. then you can update, and then do a init 6
<mgolisch> ukwiz: maybe try another browser?
<danub_> brb, gotta put on some tunes whilst i sit here at work with my thumb in my @**
<Weez> where do i change the run levels? thats what i did last time but i forgot how to do it
<MBrown009> Shubbar what are you looking to do with it
<danub_> Weez: init 1
<ikonia> Weez: its changed with upstart, ubuntu only uses 1 and 2 now
<MBrown009> i know on our wireless network we have an open ticket bc 8.10 ill not work on our secure weirless
<nibbler> Weez: or edit /etc/inittab for default settings
<diegorodriguezv> how do I see messages of the hard drive recognition phase of the boot process?
<danub_> ikonia: then why am i still doing init 6?
<Weez> ok thanks guys
<ukwiz> mgolisch: I was using konqueror. will try firefox instead...
<sec> ga ngerti  bhsa inggris
<erUSUL> diegorodriguezv: dmesg
<Shubbar> MBrown009, do what with what?
<ikonia> danub_: 6init 6 is a valid level for reboot
<my_haz> how do you turn of the terminal bell/beep in ipex, google seemed to have failed me
<danub_> ahh
<tim167> hmm is www.logmein.com supposed to work on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> danub_: but look at the system run levels, 1 and 2 are all thats setup now
<harvey> Hello all, Can anyone help me I recently upgrade to 8.10 and now movie player and VLC dont work. I've installed every codec there is, followed every tutorial and still nothing. I also cant now set my screen resolution even if I downgrade back to 8.04. What is going on ? Did upgrading fry some hardware somewhere ?
<Shubbar> MBrown009, i lost 3d acceleration when i upgraded to 8.10, now i lost all gui and don't know how to fix it
<C0p3rn1c> my ubuntu update manger process got interrupted, now some of the programs that where partially where updated dont work anymore, how do I repair this ?
<lorrie> am trying to get imvu chat to work on ubuntu can you tell me how to get it to work
<ukwiz> mgolisch: tried with firefox, same outcome. tried with firefox with scripting allowed - server appears. not such a well designed site!
<nibbler> C0p3rn1c: aptitude -f install might help
<my_haz> harvey: what error or output are you getting? Did shut down firefox and try?
<erUSUL> C0p3rn1c: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<|MUSE|> I can't get the window I am working on to move above the bar on the top of the screen. How do I get it too?
<diegorodriguezv> thanks ﻿erUSUL
<erUSUL> no problem
<raystin> who knows hot install MoinMoin?
<diegorodriguezv> also thankyou ﻿nibbler ;)
<C0p3rn1c> ok thx nibbler and erUSUL
<harvey> thanks my haz, VLC just shuts down after about a second or half a sec, thats all, this is the same for all movie players including kaffeine etc
<sec> my name is cyutz
<MBrown009> how old of computer will run ubuntu 8.04 ?
<nibbler> diegorodriguezv:, C0p3rn1c you are welcome
<danub_> there used to be a music player called xmms... it was like winamp for linux... anyone know what happened to it? i see xmm2 as a package to download, but it doesn't seem to come with a gui
<harvey> is there something I could be looking at?
<ComradeHaz> [15:38:11] <MBrown009> how old of computer will run ubuntu 8.04 ? < which bits of it?
<jrib> !xmms | danub_
<ubottu> danub_: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<donald> hey, i would like to make a partition on my hard drive, how do i do so, i've never done it before?
<C0p3rn1c> MBrown009: xubuntu is the lite version of ubuntu
<jim_p> can i ask a bit irrelevant? what is the cost of a simple web page to make. someone asked me to make one for his company and i dont know how much to ask. no flash, just plain html and css
<MBrown009> okay
<MBrown009> but i would wnat to run ubuntu server 8.04
<C0p3rn1c> MBrown009:  check the requirement specs
<MBrown009> on a computer
<MBrown009> ok
<|MUSE|> ﻿danub_: you have to get the gui that looks like winamp for xmms2
<MBrown009> !ubuntu requirements
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danub_> jrib: do they not have a winamp style player anymore? right now i just have amarok/rythombox, but they are too "bulky" for me
<dfgas> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-wrapper_1%3a0.7.8-0ubuntu4.2~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<dfgas>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/compiz', which is also in package compiz-core
<MBrown009> !ubuntu_requirements
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<my_haz> harvey: did you shutdown firefox and try? Sometimes flash messes with movieplayer (it tends to fix itself)
<C0p3rn1c> MBrown009: google knows all ;-)
<danub_> |MUSE|: where is that at?
<danub_> you wouldn't happento know the package name would u>
<danub_> ?
<harvey> oh sorry my haz, yes totally
<sudobash> I have a friend whose laptop I connected to remotely... I turned off his background in the Remote Desktop options to not show background to remote users... Now his background wont even show up... All he can change is the color
<flo_> hello
<donald> i've never made a partition, how do i do it?
<sudobash> is there any way to manually set a background?
<sudobash> in ssh maybe
<jrib> danub_: yes, all of the options ubottu gave are similar to  winamp.  For xmms2, you probably want to install a graphical frontend.  Try 'apt-cache search xmms2'
<my_haz> harvey: and can you play youtube movies?
<harvey> if i also uninstalled and then reinstalled
<danub_> ok, ill check for the frontends
<harvey> yes i can on firefox
<ComradeHaz> [15:39:52] <harvey> oh sorry my haz, yes totally <--- include the underscore would ya!
<harvey> but i cant play flv if i download
<|MUSE|> ﻿danub_: I used to, but I learnt to like rhythmbox. :) just look for the xmms2 webpage and they have a list of guis that you can try.
<jrib> sudobash: it's a setting in gconf
<sudobash> cool thanks
<jrib> sudobash: not sure why ssh is relevant
<donald> can somebody help me make a partition?
<flo_> i have an atheros wifi card which need ath5k... I installed it, i see the card in iwlist but scanning for networks doesn't work. Help.
<my_haz> harvey: can you play a normal .avi file in firefox (like with the plugin?)
<sudobash> well I want to change his background via ssh
<harvey> how do i do that?
<sudobash> i turned the background off for Remote users but I changed it back to show it but it wont come back
<ikonia> sudobash: thats tricky, you'd have to rename his default wallpaper file to the one you want
<|MUSE|> ﻿donald: ya sure, what you need help with?
<donald> i've never made a partition before and well i want to make one
<babo> how come i can log on to any open wireless connection no problem with XP, but i can't even see the networks with ubuntu
<babo> ?
<my_haz> harvey: there is an mplayer plugin in apt-chach
<|MUSE|> ﻿donald: you want to make a partition after you have already installed?
<babo> this sucks. can someone help me with ubuntu wireless
<babo> ?
<flo_> babo what's your wireless card ?
<donald> |MUSE|: yeah is it possible?
<my_haz> babo: does iwconfig show your wireless card?
<babo> flo_: I go to admin -> network and i can't find any networks with ubuntu
<babo> xp logs on fine ( dual boot )
<|MUSE|> well depends what kind of partition you already have?
<harvey> what is apt-chach?
<C0p3rn1c> sudobash:  google konsole customizing background
<my_haz> babo: normally i click the little TV screen on the top right of the screen, next too the date
<donald> |MUSE|: i have none
<flo_> i have an atheros wifi card which need ath5k... I installed it, i see the card in iwlist but scanning for networks doesn't work. maybe our problems are related
<babo> my_haz: i've had to boot xp in order to login to irc. i'm on an intel 3945 card (???). i can logon to my home connection, but i have to use a combination of dhclient, iwconfig
<Dino_Debian> hi all
<|MUSE|> ﻿donald: you have one partition that you have your os installed on, no? what format is it?
<Evilrick> hey everyone, I am having very poor flash player performace in firefox on 8.04. I trie dthe flash 10 beta 2 hoping it would fix the problem but it doesnt. CPU sits at 100 percent on some sites making video stutter and the machine slow.
<babo> my_haz: what if i don't have a little tv screen ?
<idbita> Dino_Debian: The backend is the nodal point where all the goals are to provide their children a tool for easy configuration of the notion may lead to the fact that the main category however  it contains firmware and does not enable the root account should be enabled or disabled mintupload an ftp client that uploads files to a decision to follow ubuntus 6 month ubuntu release cycle.
<MBrown009> i am goign to guess that i will not need to install drivers for ubuntu server lts 8.04?
<donald> yeah it's a 60 GB MaXTOR, I don't know the rest
<jim_p> flo_, and whoever asked for it. its network manager. remove it and install wicd         wicd.sourceforge.net for instructions
<nothing12345> evilrick: I think its normally ;)
<babo> my_haz: where do i go on my gnome menu ?
<my_haz> babo: its on the top bar in ubuntu.  Are you sure your wireless card is supported?
<babo> my_haz: yes
<Dino_Debian> idbita: ok, thanks
<babo> i can login to my home router
<usser> babo, iwl3945 works just fine here. are you on hardy?
<flo_> iwlist wlan0 scanning returns "no scan results" so i think it's not network manager
<babo> i just can't login to any open wireless. ubuntu can't find any wireless network
<idbita> usser: You just need one iso image builder its hardware detection and autoconfiguration its package autobuilder and debian software packages should be available free software here includes only software that may render the system is running easy transition and perfect backwards compatibility with sysvinit were explicit design goals.
<usser> flo_, you have to use sudo
<Dino_Debian> idbita:So,  Am I banned
<babo> usser: yes. it's not a card issue methinks
<Dino_Debian> ?
<usser> babo, intel drivers in hardy are a bit immature
<babo> how would i login to an open wireless network ?
<usser> babo, did u install backports pacakager?
<flo_> usser, i did
<usser> babo, err package
<usser> flo_, im sorry i've never dealt with atheros
<Skry^> quick question.. which is better if i'm going for fast boots (and rebuilding kernel), to compile everything into kernel or to compile as modules?
<flo_> thx anyway
<babo> usser: why ? what would that do for me ?
<usser> flo_, can u pastebin the output of lspci so that i know what card it is exactly
<idbita> usser: Mintupdate assigns updates a safetylevel from 1 to 5 based on ubuntu but since version 20 it is exactly.
<Evilrick> nothing12345: its not normal, if I boot into XP and use firefox to view the same site there is no problem
<donald> |MUSE|: So what can i do?
<babo> guys, generally - how do you login to an open wireless connection with ubuntu ?
<usser> babo, backports contains packages from upstream. intel driver is there too, and it is substantially improved.
<pluffsy> hi
<flo_> AR242x : 168c:001c
<babo> usser: it's not a card issue. repeat. not a card issue.
<|MUSE|> ﻿donald: sorry, have you sent me the format of your partition yet?
<comradekingu> dmesg | grep kill switch
<usser> babo, is it intel 3945? are u on hardy? it is a driver issue.
<donald> i don't know what it is ^^
<donald> how do i find out?
<babo> usser: not a card issue. not a driver issue. i can login to my home router wireless from the command line.
<idbita> babo: A ubuntu distribution intended for home use and free.
<babo> it could be a gnome issue
<idbita> donald: Generally ubuntu users should try to bring these services with you on a live usb installer with persistence feature that allow anyone to make it an easier out of the same tasks and services during boot and install it to a file on their accounts which is composed mostly of freeopen source zope 3 bug tracking inkscape bug tracking inkscape bug tracking inkscape bug tracking inkscape bug tracking inkscape bug tracking bazaar gn
<|MUSE|> well, do you have gparted installed?
<babo> can anyone tell me how they login to a wireless network using gnome pls ?
<idbita> babo: The network install cd installs ubuntu on a cd and to install.
<krupa^> how do i rsync a folder and preserve the symbolic links structure?
<donald> idbita: No idea what your talking about
<yagga> network manager should see ssids?
<babo> this isn't a difficult question. how do i login to a wireless network normally ?
<roadfish> How can I get "wget" to impose timestamps on files that have already been downloaded. That is, I had used "wget" with timestamped turn off ... so the time is the time-of-download. But, now, I want to use the correct timestamps from the server. Are there any flags that do this? Hard to tell from the manpage.
<Saint1993> How can i find out what channle a network is on?
<babo> yagga: aye
<babo> should see. but doesn't.
<hlfshell> so my trash won't empty itself of these 3 files and only these three files when i right click and hit empty trash - i think its a permissions problem. where can i wipe the trash in sudo/command line?
<sudobash> babo with terminal or what?
<|MUSE|> ﻿donald: was that meant for me?
<idbita> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\ufeff' in position 0: ordinal not in range(128) (file "/home/remote/phenny/modules/info.py", line 44, in help)
<usser> flo_, u on hardy right?
<babo> sudobash, gnome
<flo_> no intrepid
<donald> |MUSE|: no it was to idbta
<NotADJ> idbita: #python
<flo_> with ath5k install via the backports package
<idbita> flo_: The desktop version of ubuntu intrepid ibex in october 2007 monoses announced that he would be no point in developing multiple versions of ubuntu intrepid ibex in october 2007.
<sudobash> you have to make sure your wifi is working correctly
<usser> flo_, oh cool. the fix is easy then
<Evilrick> flo_: can you scan from the command prompt
<pluffsy> I have a smaller webserver. I've been thinking of running it virtualized with a minimal OS as host so I can just move the disk image to another computer easily to be able switch hardware in a fast and simple way. Is that just dumb and slow, or could that be a good idea?
<nothing12345> evilrick, many ppl have problem with flashplayer and linux ... As far as I know isnt there a answer for this problem..
<sudobash> in terminal do sudo iwlist scanning
<idbita> nothing12345: There is a cd and to install.
<nothing12345> *there isnt :D
<flo_> Evilrick, "no scan results"
<yagga> is wireless enabled
<Saint1993> How can i find out what channle a network is on?
<usser> flo_, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nothing12345> idbita what?
<|MUSE|> oh, sorry, do you have gparted installed? it should be in applications > accessories > gparted
<nothing12345> I didn't talk to you :O
<Evilrick> but you say you can associate if you specify the ssid ?
<sudobash> first do sudo iwconfig
<|MUSE|> or press alt+f2 and type in gpated
<donald> |MUSE|: Was that to me ^^?
<usser> flo_, and add ath_pci
<|MUSE|> yip
<n8tuser2> Saint1993--> do it the other way around, visit the #network and do a /list ofchannel
<babo> this really sucks. i can't use ubuntu properly.
<idbita> donald: By coincidence kubuntu also means friendly spirit in mizo and free as in speech system that would make them unsutible for ubuntus universe repository much free software because it was a commercial operating system to be released later in 2008 is the software does not install a graphical history bazaar supports files with names from the spanish tax regulations but most of the ubuntu packages and features.
<idbita> n8tuser2: It can be ordered through the intranet network.
 * babo is considering switching to xp
<idbita> babo: Switching from ms windows to linspire inc on 20050615 michael robertson with the 6 month ubuntu release to support the ultrasparc and ultrasparc t1 platforms are only supported by red hat and novell in the windows media audio compatibility libraries remain proprietaryclosed source.
<n8tuser2> idbita--> huh?
 * yagga on my!
<sudobash> babo.... listen...
<NotADJ> o_o
<idbita> NotADJ: Channelweb criticized the lack of occurrence.
<sudobash> can you open a terminal?
<NotADJ> Huh?
<danub_> ok, need some help with a compile
<danub_> who has a minute?
<babo> idbita, what ?
<Saint1993> n8tuser2: What do you mean?
<|MUSE|> ﻿babo, knock yourself out, your funeral...
<ikonia> idbita: pardon ?
<danub_> actually nevermind ill go to the xmms room :P
<my_haz> sudobash: he is windows now
<idbita> danub_: The desktop version of the main living room.
<donald> |MUSE|: no i don't have gpated
<babo> does anyone else have issues connecting to open wireless connections ?
<usser> danub_,you can try audacious
<ikonia> idbita: test
<sudobash> babo dont come in here asking questions then ignoring the answers
<babo> does anyone else NOT have issues connecting to open wireless connections ?
<usser> danub_, it looks and feels almost the same as xmms
<comradekingu> no issues here with open networks
<babo> sudobash, sorry dude. missed the response
<sudobash> if I had op status I would probably kick you
<danub_> ok ill get that
<DeVnOrE> babo: yes but om not in prox of it now anyway
<shaya> anyone have any idea why every hour I get a bunch of kernel messages that seem to indicate kernel logging has stopped and is restarting?
<shaya> such as Nov 23 06:00:04 nas kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<|MUSE|> ok, run 'apt-get gparted' in your terminal
<babo> sudobash, i've had to boot to xp. so i can't open a terminal at the moment ...
<Drift> can anyone help me to get wireless working on my laptop please?
<|MUSE|> @﻿donald
<nothing12345> wich card?
<sudobash> i have a friend in california that I can walk through getting on wifi and he knows nothing about computers...
<idbita> shaya:  Some users mistook this for a new project can be used as live cd plus italian language traslations ubuntu mini remix  a fully working ubuntu livecd containing only the kernel to make linux applications easy to use the same as an efficient variant.
<nibbler> Drift: is your card detected, do you see networks?
<comradekingu> babo: "dmesg | grep kill switch"
<babo> sudobash, what if i can see open networks in terminal but i can't see them in bash ?
<sudobash> ubuntu is pretty easy if you have some help
<babo> what then ?
<donald> |MUSE|: i don't have gpated
<Drift> atheros ar242x
<fbc> can fonts for a MAC be used in ubuntu??
<|MUSE|> ﻿donald: gparted
<shaya> idbita: huh?
<C0p3rn1c> does any1 here know a good multi-connection downloader that works with flashget ?
<shaya> I assume that wasn't aimed at me
<donald> damn it ^^
<C0p3rn1c> flashgot*
<sudobash> are your drivers installed with Hardware Devices or with ndiswrapper>
<tim167> can someone help me establish a remote desktop connection ? can't get it working, i also tried www.logmein.com, but it doesnt work, thanks
<sudobash> ?
<LjL> .beats
<idbita> @709
<flo_> usser, it did not fix
<Drift> hardware devices
<babo> why does firefox have an offline mode ?
<usser> flo_, did u restart?
<tim167> i get 'connection closed' with Remote Desktop Viewer, i try to connect two ubuntu machines, local is hardy, remote is intrepid
<Drift> trying to follow this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789824 but the link it gives me to type in doesnt work
<fbc> C0p3rn1c, try downloader for X . it does so much crap that I haen't figured it all out.
<babo> why would anyone want to put their browser offline ?
<nothing12345> babo: to work offline?
<nothing12345> Me
<donald> |MUsE|: i'm getting it now
<nothing12345> test local hp's
<sudobash> time167 krdc for client and you can enable remote desktop viewing in System ->Preferences ->Remote Desktop
<babo> nothing12345, yeah, but it can't even see localhost
<flo_> yes i did
<usser> flo_, you saved the file after you added that right?
<C0p3rn1c> fbc: does it work with flashgot ?
<n8tuser2> tim167--> Remote desktop viewer if not for between ubuntu to ubuntu
<flo_> yes i did to
<nothing12345> babo whats ur problem?
<sudobash> you might have to port forward ports if you have a router/firewall
<idbita> babo: It is aimed at making the running software appear as if it is the gathering together of the default desktop environment is also based on ubuntu but is not considered to be tracked in multiple countries.
<babo> anyway - iwconfig can see the networks but gnome network manager doesn't detect anything
<donald> |USE|: i got it now
<usser> flo_, ok on the terminal. type sudo rmmod ath_pci
<|MUSE|> donald: ok, so can you tell me what format your partition is?
<tim167> n8tuser2: i can connect to my own machine with remote desktop viewer
<DeVnOrE> n8tuser2: not? it supports vnc so i will say it does
<NotADJ> idbita was a bot.
<usser> flo_, sudo modprobe ath9k
<datta> can anyone tell me how to use vlc player to watch live video?
<datta> like from jumptv?
<LjL> NotADJ: we know
<NotADJ> :O
<Drift> nibbler my card isnt detected
<flo_> both doesn't exist on /proc/modules
<sudobash> babo are you using ndiswrapper?
<n8tuser2> tim167--> ubuntu to windows?
<Drift> can i pm you?
<tim167> sudobash: what's krdc ?
<tim167> n8tuser2: no ubuntu to ubuntu
<sudobash> krdc is a remote desktop client app
<DeVnOrE> tim167: remote desktop viewer'
<flo_> MEN
<flo_> Wireless networks just came
<sudobash> its quicker than xtightvncviewer of vino i think
<donald> |MUSE|: i can't get it, i tried alt+F2 but it told me that it could be used as a WMD and could only be opened in root.... what does that mean?
<nothing12345> does anybody use TWM ?
<usser> flo_, so it did work?
<babo> sudobash, not that i'm aware of
<tim167> DeVnOrE: hi, been trying to get logmein.com working, no luck, no i try again with remote desktop viewer, i get 'connection closed' all the time, i enter the ip address of the remote computer...
<|MUSE|> ﻿donald: don't you know the root password?
<babo> just using the standard intel 3945 card. i don't think i'm using ndiswrapper
<flo_> maybe... It's seem that it just "tombé en marche" as we say here
<n8tuser2> tim167--> i misread you, i thought you meant rdp, the remoted desktop protocol
<sudobash> ok well did you install your wifi drivers with Hardware Devices
<sudobash> ?
<JmCourir> is there any new features to have a nice and cool desktop like themes.. ?
<egoflux> does banshee come with ipod support?
<donald> |MUSE|: would that be my own password, sorry for ssounding so dumn, i'm new to linux so...
<usser> sudobash, intel uses opensource drivers
<Raylz> JmCourir: ibex?
<sudobash> tim167 if you have a Remote Desktop Server on the PC you are trying to connect to then you are encountering a firewall issue most likely
<DeVnOrE> tim167: sounds like a firewall is closing the connection for you.
<|MUSE|> ﻿donald: did you install linux on your computer?
<babo> sudobash, afaik they were detected automatically ?
<|MUSE|> or someone else
<babo> s/?//
<donald> |MUSE|: yes
<JmCourir> Raylz: I have Intrepid
<|MUSE|> then is will be your password
<DeVnOrE> tim167: can you ssh to the box?
<tim167> sudobash: ok, how can i get the other person to allow the connection/disable the firewall... ?
<|MUSE|> go to the terminal type 'sudo gparted' and put in your password
<flo_> usser and Evilrick : THX a LOT for your help... I'll try to investigate on what i did for it to work. I don't beleive in magic
<pgib>  I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10.  The install seemed to work fine (I used dist-upgrade) however, when it rebooted, the system took me to the CLI.  I realized that the path for kdm in default-display-manger was wrong, so I changed /etc/X11/default-display-manager.  Then it complained about the theme not being correct. So, I fixed the THEME key in /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings
<DeVnOrE> if so then you can try to use the -via option of vncviewer
<pgib> However, now, when I try to start X, there is no mouse or keyboard activity, although the keyboard works in the CLI (and Ctrl-Alt-1 works)
<sudobash> tim167 depends on if it is a router firewall or what... also what OS it is
<tim167> DeVnOrE: sorry i dont know how to do that...can you show me ?
<n8tuser2> tim167--> can you let me in to your computer?
<pgib> I heard I need to install xserver-xorg-input-evdev and -input-synaptic, however when I do that I get the message "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<usser> flo_, it was blacklist. I remember cause i was setting ath on someone's eeepc and thats all it takes to make it work on intrepid.
<tim167> sudobash: the remote computer is ubuntu intrepid
<pgib>  So... I run dpkg with those flags, and I get over 200 lines of "dpkg: dependency problems ..." where it complains about a BUNCH of packages being "not configured yet".  What could I possibly do to fix this?
<n8tuser2> tim167--> can you let me in to your computer?
<tim167> n8tuser2: yes sure why not
<n8tuser2> tim167--> you may feel sorry later..go ahead establish me an account
<pgib> when I try to reconfigure the dependencies that are not configed, It always comes down to dbus, which seems to be missing
<MBrown009> do i need to install drivers for ubuntu if i put it on as a regular OS and not a VM?
<DerUnbenannte> hi
<tim167> n8tuser2:can i pm you?
<sudobash> ok well it is probably a router firewall...
<n8tuser2> tim167--> yes
<donald> |MUSE|: the app is not in the applications area
<cisne> are there a program to convert jpg,gif, etc to ascii ?
<|MUSE|> ﻿donald: check pm
<sudobash> babo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-687606.html
<datta> can anyone please tell me how to use vlc player to watch live tv
<filthpig> hi. has anyone else experienced problems with skype with Ibex? My webcam is on an acid trip and sound is very bad since upgrading..
<sudobash> actually... Babo:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=900752
<sudobash> that is your exact problem
<donald> |MUSE|: Sorry but what's pm?
<sudobash> private message
<donald> Oh yeah
<donald> sorry
<DerUnbenannte> i've got a small problem with mobile broadband: i've added the connection (pretty easy ;-)) and now i want to connect to it- where can i do that?!
<mikeyfocus> hey fellas
<fsckx> my webcam in compaq presario notebook is not being detected, it worked fine somedays ago. i have no made any changes to software (nothing major)...please help
<datta> come on please help with to stream with the live tv for vlc player
<mikeyfocus> quick question, do I still need to uncomment ";extention=mysql.so" on php5? cause I can't find it in the php.ini
<fbc> C0p3rn1c, for sure?? no, but it's the downloader with the most tweakable options. So if there is one that will do it will probably be that one.
<[eXception]> hi
<jkoltner> I have a Grub question... does it use the concept of small mini-drivers to be able to access various oddball storage devices to boot from (e.g., SD card readers on the PCI bus)?  Or can it only boot devices where the BIOS provides "int 13" support?
<[eXception]> what was the name of the package to open shell in any folder of file explorer?
<cisne> mikeyfocus, so add that extension
<yagga> datta: there is a tutorial for it google i was able to watch cnn international
<chamuscas> hello i cant acess my desktop because in my language is written like this "Área de Trabalho". I already tried "cd Área/de/trabalho" but it seems that this isn't the solution for my problem. Any help?
<DerUnbenannte> mikeyfocus: just install php5-mysql - that should be enough
<mikeyfocus> cisne, thanks :D
<C0p3rn1c> fbc: ok thx I will check it out again
<Axz> omg guys Ubuntu 8.10 is became CPU eater :S
<mikeyfocus> DerUnbenannte, yeah I have done that, but the instructions I had told me to uncomment that line
<usser> cisne, mplayer has asci
<DerUnbenannte> try it ;-)
<fde> [eXception]: nautilus-open-terminal
<[eXception]> thx fde
<mikeyfocus> alright i'll go give it a try
<cisne> usser, yes, but can mplayer open png, gif?
<mikeyfocus> thanks fellas
<fsckx> please help me with the webcam :/ anyone?
<DeVnOrE> chamuscas: try help-channel for you language
<DeVnOrE> !swe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe
<DeVnOrE> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<nibbler> fsckx: usb webcam that wont work out of the box?
<fde> !webcam > fsckx
<ubottu> fsckx, please see my private message
<DeVnOrE> as example
<cisne> chamuscas, /join #ubuntu-br
<datta> but how can i watch it i am trying a lot of ways
 * [eXception] loves ubuntu, its just like a shop where you get everything for free :)))
<LjL> chamuscas: try "cd *rabalho*"
<usser> cisne, im trying it right now, i'm pretty sure it can
<[eXception]> and it packes everything for you and carries home for you too :D
<G__81> whats the channel for ubuntu infrastructure ?
<chamuscas> LjL, i'll try that
<pgib> Grrr I wish this 8.10 upgrade worked right
<G__81> is there a channel for it ?
<LjL> why would chamuscas join #ubuntu-br while speaking perfect english and having a very legitimate ubuntu problem?
<pgib> what is the best ubuntu forum for support?
<n8tuser2> G__81--> try #ubuntu+motu
<cisne> usser, cool, and can I export ASCII to a text file?
<fde> G__81: #ubuntu-admin I believe
<LjL> pgib: the official forums are at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<sudobash> the official forum
<fde> G__81: #ubuntu-motu would be if you want to do some packaging... nothing to do with infrastructure...
<chamuscas> LjL, it didn't work :) and tks for the support
<DeVnOrE> pgib: or just search on google and append "in ubuntu" the result is usually the official forums.
<LjL> chamuscas, what directory are you in right now? (in the terminal)
<yagga> datta: | http://www.ghacks.net/2008/11/04/watch-cnn-live/
<pgib> DeVnOrE, Yeah I basically did that.. I got ubuntuforums but didn't know if it was official
<chamuscas> LjL, the normal one, how is it called, Personal area ?
<pgib> I coudn't find any help with my problem though on google.
<LjL> chamuscas, what it's called in the GNOME desktop doesn't matter to the terminal. it's called the "home" directory, and it's at /home/yourusername. it can be abbreviated as "~"
<usser> cisne, nope cant open a picture
<LjL> chamuscas: so try "cd ~/*rabalho"
<chamuscas> LjL, tank you that's ir
<DerUnbenannte> doesnt anybody know how to connect a mobile broadband conenction? bluetooth and the other stuff is configured. i just need a connect-button ;-)
<sdlwof> hey channel, pulled out a box i had on my shelf for a few months, fired it up....forgot the root password....there something easier then reinstalling? it's a 300/96, hate to loose 2 hrs to install..
<usser> cisne, but just for kicks to play video in ascii in mplayer. mplayer -vo aa videofile
<hischild> Is it possible to stop the sound from just one application?
<LjL> sdlwof: boot into recovery mode (also, ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default, and using one is discouraged)
<cisne> usser, Yes. I've tried. cool...
<sudobash> if the application has it's own volume control
<pgib> do you think it might be a good idea to rerun the dist upgrader?
<LjL> sdlwof: you can find recovery mode in your GRUB menu, which shows up if you hit Esc just before the boot process starts
<Aperculum> how well does hardware sata-raid work on ubuntu?
<sdlwof> right on thanks
<LjL> sdlwof: there you can change your password with the "passwd" command
<chamuscas> LjL, you know the problem is that when i tipe "cd Área de Trabalho" he only recognizes the first word
<ryanakca> Is there a way to restrict the amount of memory firefox can take up? At the moment, it's taking up 51.7% MEM with half a dozen tabs...
<hischild> Aperculum, hardware raid is independent of software and OS, so unless you use any specific software for it, it will work just fine.
<hischild> ryanakca, how much ram you have in your pc?
<Shubbar> Aperculum, why not go for software raid
<ryanakca> hischild: 512MB
<LjL> chamuscas: that's because you can't use spaces in filenames like that. try "cd Área" then hit the TAB key, it should autocomplete (if you are in the right directory)
<sudobash> try Área then press tab
<ryanakca> chamuscas: cd Àrea\ de\ Trabalho
<chamuscas> LjL, i did it
<chamuscas> ryanakca, tank you :)
<ryanakca> chamuscas: you need to ``escape the spaces'' :)
<Aperculum> Shubbar, because hardware is faster?
<hischild> Aperculum, not always. Besides, linux software raid has more options
<LjL> chamuscas: filenames containing spaces can be spelled inside "quotation marks", or using "\ " for the spaces. but if you use TAB, you don't really have to care about that
<sdlwof> another question, how can i stop gdm from starting up? i want my system to boot like ctrl+alt+f1 console style
<carlos_> please help Ineed toconnect to ubuntu spanish channel
<chamuscas> ryanakca, i used '*'
<LjL> !es | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dj_ee3> I have a big problem with ubuntu 8.10 ... my firefox crash when I am looking at youtube videos
<Shubbar> Aperculum, how expensive is it?
<chamuscas> bye bye
<carlos_> thanks LjL
<DerUnbenannte> doesnt anybody know how to connect a mobile broadband conenction? bluetooth and the other stuff is configured. i just need a connect-button ;-)
<dj_ee3> someone know how to solve that?
<Aperculum> Shubbar, on my motherboard :)
<sudobash> hmmm i have never tried mobile broadband and ubuntu
<sudobash> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+mobile+broadband+8.10&btnG=Google+Search&aq=2&oq=ubuntu+mobile+broa
<pgib> grr... so I think the dist upgrade must have been interrupted.  Unfortunately, do-release-upgrade says "No new release found."  I can't dpkg --configure any packages because they end up depending on dbus, which seems to be uninstalled.  But I can't reinstall dbus because of all the non configured packages. Hooray! I love cycles
<LjL> sudobash: please don't give google pages as support
<LjL> DerUnbenannte: have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup ?
<mimor> When I press the mute button on my keyboard, and i get the icon on the screen showing the sound is muted... but it isn't
<DerUnbenannte> sudobash: i asked google. it just tells me how to set up the connection
<Aperculum> Shubbar, integrated
<Shubbar> Aperculum, raid 2 or 5?
<fde> pgib: in /etc/apt/sources.list ... just change the instances of the old dist name to the new one... and if you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ do the same thing... then try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade again
<Aperculum> 1 or 0
<DerUnbenannte> yes. the dialup is working fine via wvdial, but there must be a "connect"-button somewhere in the network-manager - and i cant find something like that
<fde> pgib: actually, just sudo aptitude full-upgrade these days
<sudobash> verizon broadband or what?
<LjL> DerUnbenannte: actually there isn't, as Network Manager doesn't deal with (or know about) modem-style connections
<donald> |MUSE|: i'm back
<winterelf> hi i got a problam on ubuntu i can't make my wireless work, it seems like it can't find wirelesss metorks in range but it can't connect to any even with passwords
<xjkx> how do i remove that thing on xterm when i type a name of a program that doesnt exist, it waits a lot then tell me i should install it
<jrib> xjkx: command-not-found
<DerUnbenannte> LjL: so it just configures the device for me?
<Shubbar> i want to make a raid 5 file server
<LjL> DerUnbenannte: but you can certainly add icons to the panel that call "pon" and "poff" to enable and disable the connection, for instance
<xjkx> jrib: errm, eh ?
<LjL> DerUnbenannte: it configures network cards, not modems
<jrib> xjkx: that's the package that does it.  Just remove it
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963529
<sudobash> for mobile BB
<sudobash> that might help
<DerUnbenannte> ok, ill have a look at that, thank you
<david1> hi everyone
<xjkx> jrib: THanKS
<sudobash> winterelf: please do: sudo iwconfig
<pgib> fde, will try
<Aperculum> Shubbar, my motherboard is supposed to have hardware sata raid 1 or 0 integrated
<vinaduro_> hi there guys, I have a major problem here, and about 2 hours of googling has been no help whatsoever
<vinaduro_> I have 2 PCs, PC-A and PC-B, PC-A can ping PC-B, but PC-B can't ping PC-A. They are both on the same subnet, and they can both ping and be pinged by PC-C, any idea what could be wrong?
<david1> remotec: Hi again..... You helped me with the problems on login earlier.... Error - log in with failsafe session?
<Shubbar> Aperculum, mine too
<LjL> vinaduro_: is PC-A using Windows (XP or later)?
<pgib> fde, yeah... same problem.. "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a"
<sudobash> it says you might have to connect with the Mobile BB card with a windows OS first before trying it on Linux (on the same PC of course)
<Aperculum> Shubbar, how does it work?
<pgib> but.. that fails
<vinaduro_> nope, all three PCs are kubuntu LjL
<david1> remotec: I tried what you said and when I click on OK it just goes back to the prompt again of the users
<dmulholland> hey, is there anyway to unlock a pdf in linux?
<Shubbar> Aperculum, but raid 1 uses only 50% , raid 5 uses 75% with 4 hdd
<Ayabara> I need to reorganize my image keyword (iptc) database. that means moving tags around and rewriting them to the image metadata. any apps you would recommend for this?
<LjL> vinaduro_: pretty weird... if PC-C were the router, then i could understand it, but the fact that A can ping B but not vice versa would still be awkward
<LjL> dmulholland: what do you mean unlock?
<Shubbar> Aperculum, didn't use it yet
<Aperculum> hmph
<Aperculum> I'll figure it out
<winterelf> sudobash : it find wlan0
<LjL> vinaduro_: the only thing i can think of is that B doesn't have the correct route to A, check with "route"...
<vinaduro_> yeah I know LjL, there are other PCs on the same subnet, and they can all ping/access each other, it's just this one PC that cannot ping this one other PC
<usser> LjL, is it? i thought it was possible to silently ignore all pings. even on ubuntu you can do it with firestarted/iptables.
<vinaduro_> but they are on the same subnet LjL
<sudobash> winterelf: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<LjL> usser: well yes but if he had it configured that way, i'd figure he'd know
<pgib> fde, fun. huh?
<Shubbar> aperculum, what brand of mb?
<sudobash> vinaduro_ you might need #networking... Is this setup with a router or switch?
<dmulholland> LjL, when I open it with photoshop it complains about being a locked pdf and I want to edit it (i'm thinking it might be easier to unlock in linux...)
<Ayabara> any channel for f-spot support?
<alX8888> ciao
<vinaduro_> sudobash: switch
<joachimATjku> anyone a clue why firefox looks so ugly in hardy heron ....webcontrols suck... radiobuttons with grey frame
<vinaduro_> I'll try networking thanks
<david1> Hi can anyone please help me? When I boot my computer up comes an error ... The Gnome session manager was unable to read the file ..... The login with the failsafe session etc., How can I resolve this?
<sudobash> that might be the problem...
<sudobash> try a router instead
<alX8888> ma qui parlate solo in inglese...non ci sono italiani
<Aperculum> Shubbar, asus
<roadfish> what command will trim some bytes from the end of a (possibly binary) file?
<nido> Ie got a problem with base-files. It now has an update and itś doing a `find` command somewhere, and is now complaining about infinite loops in symbolic links. It looks like its just following the links. Any ideas?
<pgib> fde, AHHA! I had to manually start dbus for some reasons
<ryanakca> Is there a way to restrict the amount of memory firefox can take up? At the moment, it's taking up 51.7% MEM with half a dozen tabs...
<pgib> now the reconfigure worked
<pgib> weeee
<david1> Any help with boot up? An error comes up login with failsafe session. How do I do this please??
<LjL> dmulholland: i know that some Linux PDF readers can *ignore* the lock, but i don't know of anything for *removing* the lock
<tsuna27> hi
<winterelf> sudobash : it find some wireless nets
<dmulholland> LjL, ok thanks
<sudobash> ryanakca try using opera and check your firefox browser for hijacks
<Goth> david1: be more specific about your error
<sudobash> winterelf so when you check your wifi networks in Gnome it doesn't show them?
<tsuna27> i am using Ubunutu 8.04 and i have problems watching videos, i downloaded the plugins and now youtube works fine but if i play a video from another sire such as facebook the video stops 3 mins in
<dual> Why does this not output anything on my server, but works fine on my desktop computer? free -m |grep -ho '[0-9]'*
<n8tuser2> roadfish you can use sed
<dmulholland> LjL, yeah, gimp ignored it,
<JLuy> Hi nonno from Italy
<sudobash> tsuna27 I have noticed that there is more support for video in 8.10
<ikonia> .beats
<winterelf> sudobash : it shows them the problam is that it can't connect but when i do menuall configuration and give the same wireless that it find  and put the right  password it can connect but i don't wanna do it manually all the time ,
<macvr> hi all.... is there any command which gives an output almost every sec? or the log keeps changing every sec? i'm trying to use it in conky... could someone help?
<tsuna27> sudobash: i am using ubuntu off of wubi if i update will all my files from 8.04 still be on my comp
<mgolisch> macvr: tail -f
<alX8888> qualcuno qui parla italiano
<sudobash> yes
<alX8888> nonno parli italiano
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ay^> !it | alX8888
<ubottu> alX8888: please see above
<sudobash> but you might need to reconfigure to xorg conf
<Ayabara> how can I remove all kde-packages on my system?
<sudobash> if you upgrade
<gammy> I have a new problem in intrepid with rhythmbox. When I start it, the window never appears. I can play music with it by controlling it remotely, but I cannot for the life if me get it to appear. Is this known?
<alX8888> si ma non so andarci
<alX8888> non ci capisco praticamente nulla
<thiebaude> !it
<ay^> !it | alX8888
<LjL> alX8888: c'è SCRITTO come fare ad andarci
<Aperculum> Shubbar, I would have had my system on 2-disk software raid0 but ubuntu installer didn't support it
<macvr> mgolisch: i tired it in the terminal >>> i get this warning >>> tail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective
<alX8888> nessuno poterbbe spiegarmelo per cortesia come si entra nella sessione in italiano
<mgolisch> macvr: you have to give it the filename of the logfile to display contents of
<tom__> hi guys...  I have question:  I have no problems connecting my wifi card using the graphical knetworkmanager, or the nm-gnome applet. But when i want to connect using the cli i just does not work... I don't get an ip adress with dhclient. and when running sudo iwconfig I can see that although I used the command sudo iwconfig eth1 essid mywifi my eth1 card does not have the mywifi essid
<LjL> alX8888: /join #ubuntu-it
<mgolisch> macvr: like tail -f /var/log/messages or so
<defrysk> !java > defrysk
<ubottu> defrysk, please see my private message
<roadfish> !it | roadfish
<david1> Goth: I tried loggin in this morning as usual and up popped a message saying The Gnome session manager was unable to read the file: "home/david/ICE authority". If this file exists it must be readable by you for Gnome to work properly. The loggin in with the failsafe session and removing the file. I need to know how to correct this plse?
<ubottu> roadfish, please see my private message
<Shubbar> Aperculum, ahh, so you're looking for speed
<bazhang> alX8888, /join #ubuntu-it   english only here.
<mgolisch> macvr: it outputs new lines as soon as those are written to the monitored file
<tom__> 7j #linux
<Aperculum> Shubbar, and resilience
<C0p3rn1c> does any1 know a good download manager that works with rapidshare.com?
<macvr> mgolisch: oh... the log files dont giv a very frequent output. i'm actually the messages now... but it doesnt get frequent updates!
<macvr> nothing new
<Shubbar> aperculum, raid 0, isn't resliant
<Ashfire908> Hi, I want to use the USB disk creator on the livecd, but the second partiton on my usb drive doesn't appear. Does it have to be a certain  file format?
<macvr> mgolisch: doesnt even have to be log... could be anything which keeps changing, almost every sec... any ideas?
<tom__> can anyone help me connecting wifi using cli?
<Aperculum> hmm, I meant raid1, Shubbar :)
<Ashfire908> Er filesystem.
<Aperculum> Shubbar, mirroring
<roadfish> n8tuser2: ok, thanks. I'm looking into sed now.
<simmerz> When I try and make a usb stick from the iso i downloaded, it refuses to boot. i just get an error saying unknown keyword in configuration file, then it says could not find kernel image: linux
<bazhang> simmerz, using what tool
<metbsd> is there tool to scan for the fastest apt mirror?
<DVA5912> Why is windows XP pro so sluggish in ubuntu? I've got it emulated in QEMU? I've got enough ram to run vista and a dualcore processor why is it so slow
<bazhang> metbsd, check software sources
<david1> Goth: Any ideas please? Thks
<Ashfire908> metbsd: you could try the find best server tool in software sources
<metbsd> bazhang, wha do you mean
<simmerz> bazhang: tried using the intrepid tool in system -> admin
<Aperculum> Shubbar, not that I need speed but I have spare disks :)
<Goth> david1: I messaged you
<metbsd> where is this best server tool?
<dave_> Trying to configure PPTP VPN on 8.10. No workie..  Previous install of 8.04 on same system worked fine, did clean install of 8.10 on a new drive, cant get vpn to connect to work.. have tailed error messages..
<dave_> Anybody?
<gammy> ..I also tried reinstalling rhythmbox, no difference. I'm running it in debug mode but can't see any problems. It's as if it's just running headless.
<Ashfire908> metbsd: click the dropdown for server and... one sec
<DVA5912> Is there something I need to do to qemu to use both of my processor cores?
<david1> Goth: Ah ok.... didn't see it. I'll go straight away Thks.
<erUSUL> DVA5912: qemu may not have hardware virtualization acceleration
<Ashfire908> metbsd: click Other...
<metbsd> what dropdown?
<bazhang> metbsd, system -->administration-->software sources
<metbsd> okok
<mnos7i> hello
<bazhang> simmerz, what size usb stick
<metbsd> how do i make pppoe connection in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> DVA5912: why not use kvm or virtualbox ? if yo use qemu make sure kqemu is loaded
<shaya> anyone understand mdadm and raid5?
<erUSUL> !qemu | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<shaya> wondering why my devices are listed as 0,1,2,3 and 5
<mnos7i> i wanted to ask about my ‌internal mic thats not working?
<shaya> and no 4
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<metbsd> i'll need pppoe first, then that fastest mirror
<abchirk> hi, can anyone help me with this problem? W: GPG error: http://apt.wicd.net hardy Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY FEC820F4B8C0755A. How I can get a new key?
<Shubbar> aperculum, i want to make raid 5, but dont have the cash for it, yet
<ronino> hi
<abchirk> hi
<DVA5912> erUSUL: I already have qemu, that's what im using
<shaya> erUSUL: I had a specific Q
<Ashfire908> metbsd: Prob in the Network Connections thing.
<ronino> is there a log file of installed and uninstalled packages?
<EJ> whats the command to config xserver from command line ? I did a fresh install of intrepid and when the system boot it dosent show me a desktop ... just the wallpaper ... I installed kubuntu from command line with sudo apt-get hping this would resolve the isue ... but alas it did not ... i took a look at my xorg.conf and it does not have any vid card settings .
<macvr> hi all.... is there any command which gives an output almost every sec? or the log keeps changing every sec? it could be anything , but just that the output keeps changing frequently ...i'm trying to use it in conky...
<remotec> david1, you can login as a different user, or choose failsafe gnome from the session menu
<simmerz> bazhang: 4G
<Ashfire908> metbsd: I assume that DSL tab is PPPoE.
<bazhang> !pppoe | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<erUSUL> !clone | ronino
<ubottu> ronino: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> EJ: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<DVA5912> erUSUL: would virturalbox be any better?
<Shubbar> what the difference between Nvidia 173 and 177 drivers?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mnos7i> could I ask anyone here please?
<rano> dfhdghjf
<DVA5912> erUSUL: if I can get xp to run im making ubuntu the ultimate os on the pc
<abchirk> mnos7i just ask
<rano> dsfgds
<simmerz> bazhang: actually, I think it gives a different error. I was using unetbootin to make the last one. still doesn't boot though.
<mnos7i> I have a HP laptop dv6000 series any my internal mic isnt working
<fsckx> fde: i tried the links you suggested, but the directory /dev/video0 is not recognised
<bazhang> simmerz, you have bios set to boot from usb?
<rano> hdrttzj
<erUSUL> !kqemu | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<LinkOps> anyone know how to install sysreport thru shell
<metbsd> is pppoeconf installed in default?
<mikeyfocus> Hey guys, I am currently using vsftpd, but when I connected to my server I couldn't upload any files
<simmerz> bazhang: yep
<mikeyfocus> I am trying to uplaod to the www directory
<JmCourir> When you have removed a panel in Gnome .. Is there any way to put it back ? I have loose the bottom panel because I have deleted... and now want it back
<mnos7i> I want a cue mp3 splitter does any1 know a good one
<Seveas> metbsd, yes
<ronino> erUSUL: I don't want to replicate anything, I just want to see a history of packages
<metbsd> thanks god
<erUSUL> ronino: synaptic maintains an historic of packages installed with it
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: unless you are in as the owner of the directory (or group) you have to have the folder world writeable.
<simmerz> bazhang: trying again with the usb stick creator
<simmerz> bazhang: should boot on a different laptop right? it's not trying to use the kernel on the hard drive, is it?
<ronino> erUSUL: so there's no general log for deb (un)installations also maintained for adept or something?
<erUSUL> Seveas: hi; how are you? been a long time since i've seen you around...
<bazhang> simmerz, should not be, no
<erUSUL> ronino: dunno about adept
<simmerz> bazhang: mind you. doesn't boot on the same laptop as I made it on anyway
<shaya> anyone know why syslogd or klogd seems to be restarting every hour?
<simmerz> ok, now it says "missing operating system"
<mnos7i> could anybody tell me a CUE splitter for ubuntu please??
<ronino> erUSUL: thx though
<NicEXE> how can I reinstall VLC? (i also want the current settings to be removed)
<erUSUL> mnos7i: shntool
<erUSUL> !info shntool
<ubottu> shntool (source: shntool): multi-purpose tool for manipulating and analyzing WAV files. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.7-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 66 kB, installed size 264 kB
<shaya> ronino: you mean as in like an iso file?
<mnos7i> where could i download it from?
<LinkOps> !info sysreport
<ubottu> Package sysreport does not exist in intrepid
<n8tuser> NicEXE-> purge the existing
<supermank17> Does anyone have any ideas about how to get a second ethernet card to show up under ifconfig?
<Ashfire908> NicEXE: remove ~/.vlc
<erUSUL> NicEXE: purge and then reinstall also remove the ~/.vlc/ folder of your home
<Jagged> supermank17: ifconfig -a didn't show it?
<supermank17> nope
<n8tuser> supermank17-> it should automatically show up with ifconfig command
<DVA5912> iyho, would windows in QEMU be good enough to run programs such as MS Flight Simulator and MS ZUNE?
<erUSUL> supermank17: if a driver exist for it it should just show up in ifconfig
<supermank17> I installed the card later; want to run a squid proxy
<rano> dfghfgh
<Jagged> supermank17: kernel module loaded for the card?
<supermank17> I'm not sure how to check for that to be honest
<macvr>  hi all.... is there any command which gives an output almost every sec? or the log keeps changing every sec? it could be anything , but just that the output keeps changing frequently ...i'm trying to use it in conky...
<supermank17> lspci showed the card
<Ashfire908> NicEXE: If you just want to remove your settings you don't have to reinstall (unless you want to purge system wide config, which i don't even know if vlc has any.)
<shaya> supermank17: does a dmesg |grep eth show it?
<erUSUL> DVA5912: no virtualizer i know of can run 3d apps. they emulate a very basic poor graphic card for the guest
<shaya> if it doesn't, there's no driver installed
<supermank17> hmm, lemme ceck
<UnknownUSSR> I thought of trying once more to setup ubuntu,everything is fin .I only need to setup the partitions for ubuntu to use,as always I search before asking any question,and that is why I ask,should I chose the windwos partition to be 'used as' /windows ? Should I set the other partitions that are going to be used by ubuntu /boot and '/' and the other dedicated to swap ? <- will the result be satisfying ?
<mnos7i> where could i get shntool from?
<erUSUL> supermank17: what's the lspci line for the nic ??
<erUSUL> mnos7i: repositories use syaptic
<n8tuser> supermank17-> cat /sys/class/net   is it in the list?
<EJ> erUSUL: ok i ran that ... it told me it overwrote the "possibly midified xorg.conf", i rebooted and xorg.conf still has the same settings as it did before .. i am in kubuntu ... i have a walpaper showing with a terminal window open .... the video card i am using shows up in lspci (Intel 82845G/GL [Brookdale]) .... any ideas on where i should go from here ? Oh there is a Host bridge for the card
<DVA5912> erUSUL: ehh. There has got to be a way to let windows gues have access to nividia?
<ronino> shaya: no iso file, just a file with a history of package installations
<Ashfire908> UnknownUSSR: what exactally are you asking?
<erUSUL> EJ: dunno sorry
<mikeyfocus> Ashfire908, atm, I am currently logged in as the admin of the ubuntu desktop computer on my ftp client
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: root?
<erUSUL> EJ: you can try removing the xorg.conf file and see if autodetect works for you
<n8tuser> macvr-> what do you want again? a command to do what?
<erUSUL> !wine | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<erUSUL> !appdb | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mikeyfocus> Ashfire908, no.. the username I use to log in into my ubuntu computer
<EJ> erUSUL: ok i will try that real quick
<mikeyfocus> Ashfire908, what would be the password for root
<DVA5912> erUSUL: I've seen that and I've tried it. FS don't like it. supposedly I can only use one airport. and the ZUNE is out of the question
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: a admin user (one in the group) itself has no extra privilges, except to use sudo to get root privs.
<mib_af0ns8> hi do i have to worry about HDD Load_Cycal_Count in intrepid
<UnknownUSSR> Ashfire908:I tried setting up the ubuntu install but failed ( my experiences are with liveCDs ) ,is setting up /boot '/' and swap for the ubuntu paritions and setting the one that has Windows installed as /Windows correct ?
<mnos7i> i installed shntool, where could i open it from?
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: by default ubuntu uses sudo, with no root password (and it's disabled from login.)
<erUSUL> DVA5912: well virtualizers can not be used to play games ...
<erUSUL> mnos7i: it is a command line tool
<n8tuser> mnos7i-> what tool is that for?
<Ashfire908> UnknownUSSR: yea.
<Jagged> UnknownUSSR: Yes.  Although a separate "/boot" isn't entirely necessary
<mnos7i> command line tool?
<mnos7i> how could i use it?
<Jagged> UnknownUSSR: Do you currently have your hard drive partitioned with a functioning windows installation?
<n8tuser> UnknownUSSR-> the windows partition is automatically recognized, you dont need to change its label
<supermank17> shaya: it does not show up with a dmesg
<UnknownUSSR> thanks Ashfire908 && jagged
<mikeyfocus> Ashfire908, so is there a way so that I can access my ubuntu computer through ftp from my other computer? I am pretty new at these stuff :P
<UnknownUSSR> jagged,yes I do ..something the matter ?
<Ashfire908> UnknownUSSR: That sounds fine as long as you have enoguh spaced partitioned.
<erUSUL> mnos7i: something like → shntool split -f cdimage.cue cdimage.wav
<n8tuser> supermank17-> cat /sys/class/net   is it in the list?
<mnos7i> oh i see
<netherstar> when i copy files from a cd to a folder on my desktop, they become locked and i can't access them. where should i look for global permission settings to make sure i didn't mess something up before while learning ubuntu?
<mnos7i> ok and does it work for mp3s too
<mnos7i> ?
<Jagged> UnknownUSSR: No, just checking.  If you install Windows after installing linux, windows will overwrite the MBR with its own bootloader
<mnos7i> I want soemthing for mp3s
<supermank17> n8tuser: when I try that, it just says "/sys/class/net" is a directory
<CarlFK> my laptop has a SD card reader.  if I load full ubuntu it works.  I currently have ubuntu-server.  nothing shows up in dmesg when I plug in a card.  what package do I need to get it to work?  (I can take care of the mount command)
<erUSUL> mnos7i: something like → shntool split -f cdimage.cue -o mp3 cdimage.mp3 ?? i used it with a flac file and worked
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: first off, SFTP is better then FTP (SFTP is not to be confiused with FTPS, SFTP is a different protacal, FTPS is FTP with TLS or SSL encryption.)
<n8tuser> supermank17-> i meant ls -la /sys/class/net
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: you could add your user to the group of the www folder...
<supermank17> oh, that shows my first card as eth0 (realtek card)
<UnknownUSSR> Hmm .. not a problem .Separately ,I'm devoting 2gb to swap and another 2gb to /boot while the rest is for '/' ( about 76gb ) is it acceptable ?
<supermank17> does not show my second
<Ashfire908> UnknownUSSR: lol
<supermank17> which shows up under lspci as 00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 05)
<mikeyfocus> Ashfire908, how would I do that?
<Shubbar> my "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"  :(
<Ashfire908> UnknownUSSR: that's WAY to much room for boot
<erUSUL> supermank17: still you do not have shown which card it is that second one...
<n8tuser> CarlFK-> you are plugging in a usb type card?
<UnknownUSSR> Ashfire908:I knew it :P !
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: ssh in or go to it and add your user to i gorup
<DRagonRage> heyy
<DRagonRage> i have ubuntu installed on adrive
<DRagonRage> but i currently use windows
<erUSUL> supermank17: again what's the lspci line for the nic ??
<EJ> erUSUL: hmmmm, well i deleted the xorg.conf file and rebooted .... i stll have the same desktop ... but it did not rewrite the xorg.conf file, as it is not in /etc/X11/ ....
<Ashfire908> UnknownUSSR: like, 32 MB or around there is good
<DRagonRage> is there a way to import my ubuntu into a vmware?
<supermank17> erUSUL: 00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 05)
<Acedip>  have tried every thing, but still i cant play .rmvb files in mplayer or in ubuntu
<erUSUL> EJ: well modern Xserver is suppossed to be able to run without conf file
<n8tuser> supermank17-> i meant ls -la /sys/class/net  <-- results?
<jimmy_> Hello guys! Question: I bought a new Logitech 5.1 speaker system. It is hooked up to my entertainment center. I have an old desktop computer. I want to hook up the desktop computer to the speaker system so that I can play Pandora and/or other media on my harddrive. I don't want the big old monitor on the entertainment system. Does ubuntu have any method to control the desktop computer from my laptop?
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: uh, one sec
<Acedip> kindly help me play rmvb files in ubuntu
<bazhang> Acedip, get realplayer
<supermank17> n8tuser: only my first NIC shows up
<erUSUL> supermank17: try "sudo modprobe e100"
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: (sudo) adduser [user] [group]
<DRagonRage> jimmy_ shure
<UnknownUSSR> Ashfire908:Ah thanks ,was thinking of 100 mb :)
<Acedip> bazhang: form synaptic
<DRagonRage> jimmy_ remote desktop - but you will need that ethelnet cable.
<mikeyfocus> Ashfire908, ah thanks i'll try that
<bazhang> Acedip, no, from real site
<Ashfire908> UnknownUSSR: at least that what i think i use on my gentoo install at home, but i think it's about that size
<n8tuser> supermank17-> it meant the kernel never detected it, try  /etc/init.d/hal  restart to see if it can auto load the drivers and dtect your nic
<EJ> erUSUL: is there a way to config the file ... old school, i remember a script that asked me to input mouse, keyboard, monitor ... select vid card from list , ect, ect ... is that still available ?
<supermank17> erUSUL: I got no output for that; is that what's supposed to happen?
<mnos7i> in shntool when i enter a mp3 it tells me wrong format
<jimmy_> An ethernet from the laptop to the desktop
<DRagonRage> jimmy_ or you can just ssh with -X to that machine.
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: you'll need the sudo if you are not sudo -i atm.
<erUSUL> EJ: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<n8tuser> supermank17-> no response means okay, it loaded the module
<erUSUL> EJ: without the command line optios will ask for everything
<jimmy_> what do you mean ssh with -X, i know how to ssh into the PC and I can do that, what is the -x?
<bazhang> jimmy_, the xserver
<erUSUL> supermank17: now "ifconfig"
<EJ> erUSUL:ok
<bazhang> ie graphics
<n8tuser> jimmy_-> you can man  ssh   to see the options
<Ashfire908> jimmy_: X forwarding.
<DRagonRage> jimmy_ they dont even have to be in the same network just have to be connected to the internet
<jimmy_> ok
<jimmy_> great!
<metbsd> so what if my installation halt at "scanning mirror"
<Ashfire908> jimmy_: ddepending on case, it's enable or disable it
<DRagonRage> jimmy_ yea as i was saying you need sudo apt-get install opensshd
<metbsd> what to do
<jimmy_> Thanks a lot guys!
<mikeyfocus> Ashfire908, lols I am completely lost, so I have the terminal open, so I type "sudo adduser username groupname"
<bazhang> metbsd, give it some time.
<jimmy_> I see.
<MindVirus> Any sort of dynamic equalizer for Pulse?
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: no
<jimmy_> You guys are always so helpful, thanks!
<DRagonRage> :)
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: unless those user and group are examples
<yakuzza> anyone might now how to share a virtual box shared folder via nfs ?
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<yakuzza> it won allow me that so far
<Raylz> ssh is port 22 right?
<supermank17> erUSUL: it doesn't show up under ifconfig still :(
<DRagonRage> Raylz yep
<mikeyfocus> Ashfire908, yeh example, but what would the group name be?
<Ashfire908> Raylz: yes normally
<erUSUL> supermank17: :| any new msgs on dmesg ¿?
<Raylz> DRagonRage: Ashfire908 thx
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: that www folder.
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: wait do you own that folder?
<[eXception]> Help me please: I cannot +x files in mounted folders from windows shares in vbox
<erUSUL> [eXception]: samba or ntfs do not support unix permissions
<DRagonRage> [eXception] can you copy them ?
<mikeyfocus> Ashfire908, do you mind if I pm you?
<supermank17> n8tuser: restarting doesn't seem to help unfortunately
<DRagonRage> [eXception] if you can copy them to a ext3/any linux partition you will be able to +x them...
<Ashfire908> mikeyfocus: not at all, go ahead.
<[eXception]> DragonRage: thats possible, but thats not what I want to do
<DRagonRage> [eXception] what do you want to do then?
<[eXception]> I want to make them +exec
<ssmy> [eXception]: windows filesystems don't support permissions, such as execute
<CarlFK> n8tuser: CF card - postage stamp sized thing that slides into a slot on the side of the laptop.  some are usb devices, I don' think this one is.  nothing on lsusb
<supermank17> erUSUL: running "dmesg |grep eth" doesn't seem to show changes; the output is:    47.152166] eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x1400, 00:21:27:fa:67:8c, IRQ 9
<supermank17> [   47.152177] eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'
<supermank17> [   49.019036] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<supermank17> [   49.029838]  sda:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<supermank17> [ 2611.619224] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
<FloodBot1> supermank17: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supermank17> [ 2621.842290] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<supermank17> oops sorry about the output there :(
<[eXception]> DRagonRage: I just want to call them as CGI script with apache....
<erUSUL> supermank17: paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<[eXception]> but apache keeps telling me : [error] (13)Permission denied: exec of '/srv/www/login.pl' failed
<forevertheuni> hi all I can't contorl the microfone in volume with pulseaudio. I change in alsamixer but microphone audio is always at full power . What can I do? Is it alsa driver problem or pulseaudio?
<TalkSoup> howdy, i used the netbook remix usb installer last night, and i am having trouble upgrading to intrepid.  i disabled all of the original sources and added corresponding sources from a working intrepid machine, but apt-get update complains about not finding binary-lpia/ in each repo.  what can i do?
<metbsd> so the installation is still scanning for mirror
<konner> How can i change my screen resolution and save it? the screen resolution wont detect my displays and the nvidia x server config wont save it after reboot
<metbsd> why is it always scanning mirror
<ssmy> TalkSoup: sounds like the repository doesn't have the lpia stuff
<forevertheuni> konner start nvidia-settings as root and save changes
<ssmy> TalkSoup: try a different repo
<Jmmg0008> Hello, I have a poblem, ubuntu don't load, stay loadins since I intalled ndiswrapper
<EJ> erUSUL: well i dont think that did it either ... it gave me the same xorg.conf file as i had before ... and did not ask me about anything other than keyboard settings
<Guest80101> can someone help me
<supermank17> erUSUL: so do you have any idea what it means if the dmesg output doesn't change?
<konner> thanks that worked
<[eXception]> DRagonRage: any idea?
<erUSUL> supermank17: the driver did not see the nick...
<DRagonRage> [eXception] no man sorry
<Guest80101> i installed ubuntu with wubi installer..how do i switch from windows xp to ubuntu?
<Jmmg0008> please, I need help
<metbsd> Guest80101, reboot
<[eXception]> ssmy: do you have a idea how to call files in mounted windows shares as CGI scripts with apache?
<Guest80101> ok
<DRagonRage> [eXception] you can tehoreticaly make a script that copys the files you run into /tmp and then +x them execute and delete em .... but that will be an overkill i think
<Guest80101> ive done that
<Justizin> Guest80101: when you boot up, for a moment, you should see a menu which you can select Ubuntu by moving the selection with the down arrow key.
<Guest80101> oo
<erUSUL> supermank17: maybe that is not thwe correct driver... try with "sudo modprobe eepro100"
<Guest80101> tyvm
<Ashfire908> Jmmg0008: "ubuntu don't load" that helps a lot.
<erUSUL> supermank17: sometimes my google-fu fails XD
<Jmmg0008> this is what happne
<ssmy> [eXception]: no idea... good luck though.
<Guest80101> can i switch back that way too?
<Jmmg0008> happend
<[eXception]> ok thx dudes
<DRagonRage> Justizin LOL
<Justizin> Guest80101: yes, it's just a boot menu...
<Guest80101> ok
<Guest80101> sorry im not very smart with computers lol
<Justizin> DRagonRage: whassofunnay?
<Jmmg0008> the SO don't load, stay loading but fon't load completly since I install ndiswrapper, I need to know how I can disable this module
<supermank17> erUSUL: hehe alright I'll give it a shot; my googlefu isn't doing so hot either :-)
<Justizin> Guest80101: you're probably smarter with them than without them ;)
<Guest80101> lol
<Guest80101> true
<Guest80101> so is linux actually alot better than windows?
<Justizin> Guest80101: better is a subjective term.  also, yes.
<Guest80101> lol
<Justizin> seriously though, you will find less polish in areas, you will find things that may take time, and you will find many capabilities that we've enjoyed for years and which won't even be in Windows 7
<Jmmg0008> Can someone help me?
<ravn1> hey ppl, I'm looking for a nice backup tool with a gui and all, similar to TimeMachine. Is there such a thing for ubuntu?
<LjL> !offtopic | Guest80101
<ubottu> Guest80101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ashfire908> Jmmg0008: you need to find the module blacklist file.
<Guest80101> does it work well switching between ubuntu and windows?
<Justizin> Jmmg0008: boot into rescue mode, drop to root shell, blacklist or remove the module, ndiswrapper, whatev..
<erUSUL> supermank17: did that driver recogniced your nic ??
<Guest80101> im getting support...
<smith> /etc/modeprobe.d
<Jmmg0008> Ashfire908: where is this blacklis?
<Justizin> Guest80101: yes, Ubuntu can read your windows partition..
<supermank17> erUSUL: well, it didn't show up under ifconfig still
<chamuscas> is there any room for c language
<Guest80101> ok ty
<bazhang> Guest80101, this is not the chat channel
<Guest80101> thats all i needed
<erUSUL> chamuscas: ##c
<supermank17> erUSUL: however, dmesg did show something for that driver
<Ashfire908> Jmmg0008: I do not know off the top of my head.
<erUSUL> supermank17: paste it on pastebin
<chamuscas> erUSUL, tank you
<bazhang> Guest80101, if you have specific support then ask, otherwise head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<[eXception]> ssmy: is this what I need as mount option:  fmode=MODE         override the mode of all regular files to (octal) MODE
<[eXception]> ?
<supermank17> erUSUL: just did
<radsouthern> does anyone host their own irc channel
<finiras2> is it possible to somehow boot from livecd/dvd files or the image?
<ikonia> radsouthern: thats not a topic for here
<UnknownUSSR> erUSUL:finally,thanks
<ikonia> !offtopic | radsouthern
<ubottu> radsouthern: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> supermank17: the url is?
<supermank17> erUSUL: oops http://paste.ubuntu.com/76015/
<radsouthern> im useing ubuntu to try and host it
<Jmmg0008> Ashfire908: I know that I'm a noob, this is the reasson I ask you this, Ifyou can or don't want help me..please, say it
<ikonia> radsouthern: do you mean your trying to run your own irc network ?
<erUSUL> supermank17: eepro100 0000:00:10.0: eepro100: cannot reserve I/O ports
<radsouthern> yes
<Justizin> ikonia: perhaps you are being discriminatory towrads non-native english speakers by not using brain cells to interpret their questions.. ;)
<ikonia> radsouthern: what's the question
<ssmy> radsouthern: indeed I have set up my own IRC server before.
<erUSUL> supermank17: something seems very fishy here...
<ikonia> Justizin: what ?
<aatk> Just a really quick question, i was running, the intrepid beta a few weeks ago and still have that cd, if I do an install off it now, it should upgrade fine?
<erUSUL> UnknownUSSR: errr; no problem?
<Justizin> don't feel bad, it's extremely common.  it was clear to me that radsouthern wanted to set up an irc server after some thought..
<ssmy> aatk: should.
<erUSUL> supermank17: report that error to launchpad make a bug report against the kernel
<Justizin> this kneejerk sort of pushing folks away is really bad for the free software community..
<Ashfire908> Jmmg0008: I'm busy helping someone else.
<radsouthern> well im wondering what all i need because i have no problems setting up the server but the chan ops and services stuff
<manzur> hello
<radsouthern> do you got any info on that?
<ikonia> Justizin: take your preaching else where - if he wants to setup and network thats nothing to do with ubuntu, if he wants help with the software - thats what we are here for
<Jmmg0008> Ashfire908: ok, thanks you very much
<aatk> ssmy, do I read "should" as probably or go download the latest iso and make a new cd?
<metbsd> will wybi be alot slower than normal?
<ikonia> radsouthern: if you open synaptic and search for "irc" you'll find multiple irc daemons, select the one you want to use, then we can look into setting it up
<bazhang> metbsd, yes
<metbsd> bazhang, why
<supermank17> erUSUL: I really don't know why this isn't working; the card did work (its the first card I had installed).  I then installed the second card this weekend, and reinstalled ubuntu (had a hard drive crash on me)
<erUSUL> !bugs | supermank17
<ubottu> supermank17: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<supermank17> erUSUL: now the second card works but the original card doesn't work
<bazhang> metbsd, its a file inside of windows thats why
<Justizin> radsouthern: apt-cache search ircd might be a good start, find the documentation for the software package you decide to install..  it shouldn't be a major ordeal.
<radsouthern> whats the best server to use last time i used a ircd irc2 server
<ssmy> aatk: as probably. At worst you should have to change the sources and suffer a long update.
<radsouthern> whats the best
<aatk> ssmy, cheers, I'll give it a shot :)
<erUSUL> supermank17: well it looks that maybe the too cards are fighting for the same i/o space. the one that get it first wins
<ikonia> radsouthern: thats subjective, I suggest you do a little research and find out which one suits you best
<MidnighTok3r> Evening all. I have a strange problem with an nvidia nForce network controller. Under windows I have to set the speed/duplex settings manually to 100mb/s (half or full duplex) for it to work with my router. if its left to auto-negotiate, it won't talk to the router. -How can I set this on the ubuntu 8.04 livecd? I need backup my system before I install
<ssmy> radsouthern: it took a bit of work, but I liked ircd-hybrid
<erUSUL> supermank17: is a kernel bug imnsho and should be reported
<Justizin> ikonia: call me preachy, i'm just saying that only by not reading and processing what radsouthern said are you flooding the channel with kneejerk reaction and risking that thoughtful, intelligent folk like myself have more trouble helping.  it's anti-productive and i'd prefer that you not do it.  offtopic is offtopic, "how do i host irc" is very relevant to ubuntu if you work under the consideration that the person probably came here 
<Justizin>  are using ubuntu.
<erUSUL> MidnighTok3r: with ethtool
<supermank17> erUSUL: Ok, I guess I'll send that out.  Any ideas for a workaround, or am I stuck untl they get it fixed?
<Justizin> ... and want help setting up irc ..
<splintacouk> hello guys, I have vista in the pc and I want to install ubuntu and have both operating system working? is that possible?
<bazhang> Justizin, please stop.
<umbertta>  *** Found your hostname
<MidnighTok3r> erUSUL: its on the liveCD?
<Justizin> bazhang: you're just as bad, btw, and send away the last person i was helping
<erUSUL> supermank17: maybe you can tweak something on the Bios of the machine...
<Ashfire908> Jmmg0008: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ssmy> splintacouk: yes. The ubuntu installer will set it up for you.
<boast1570> i think I might've found a bug with changing the login themes
<erUSUL> MidnighTok3r: dunno... maybe you have to install it
<windowsgavemeara> frostwire/limewire will not work on my copmuter,all i get is a empty window whenm they load up,can anyone think of another p2p program that allows searching for documents/files?
<metbsd> my ubuntu installation has never succeed before, always halt
<killerbyte> windowsgavemeara, are you using ubuntu?
<erUSUL> MidnighTok3r: you can get the deb from packages.ubuntu.com it has no dependencies so it is easy to install from the deb
<splintacouk> thank you ssmy
<supermank17> erUSUL: Alright, I'll put my bug report in and see if tweaking the bios or trying a different NIC helps.  Thanks for helping me out, I appreciate it.
<Ashfire908> Jmmg0008: that's the blacklist file.
<n8tuser> metbsd-> can you describe what you have done? which install method you used?
<radsouthern> thanks for the info guys i won't hold yall up
<metbsd> ubuntu can't even make the installation right
<ssmy> radsouthern: good luck!
<windowsgavemeara> killerbyte: theres other distros?
<ssmy> windowsgavemeara: hundreds =)
<metbsd> n8tuser, i use cd burner to burn iso, the md5 is correct, it hatls at scanning for mirror stage.
<killerbyte> windowsgavemeara, :) have you looked in synaptic?
<J2daosh> hey all
<J2daosh> i just severly screwed up my computer
<killerbyte> windowsgavemeara, i think theres 1 called gtk gnutella
<ssmy> J2daosh: how so? just ask.
<n8tuser> metbsd-> you have a good internet access? have you tried it first on the livecd ?
<J2daosh> i had kde running on my system with compiz. a friend wanted to see what edubuntu looked like so i downloaded the edubuntu-desktop package
<n8tuser> metbsd-> i asked you what method your install was and you have not explained yet
<drknick> helo
<radsouthern> my girl told me im always offtopic
<metbsd> n8tuser, i have two network access, one is direct ethernet that gets ip from a dhcp, anoter is pppoe ethernet
<J2daosh> now my xorg is goofed, knetworkmanager doesn't work, i cant get into gnome only kde, and the top bars of all windows have disappeared
<windowsgavemeara> ssmy: i was only joking,i run gentoo,ubuntu,centos,freebsd and ubuntu
<radsouthern> im running ubuntu 8.04
<nintendork87> im having trouble installing GRUB
<J2daosh> so i cant close, minize or resize anything
<ukwiz> just installed server 8.10, when rebooting after installation I am told "This kernel needs the following features not present on the cpu: pae Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
 * yagga frienship is essential to the soul
<erUSUL> ukwiz: which cpu ??
<cozmic> hm, why do I get 'Missing operating system' when trying to boot an Ubuntu cd that I just burned
<n8tuser> metbsd-> you are familiar with networking? you are well versed on how the traffic should go having two nics and two gateways?
<nintendork87> i tried using the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<drknick> hey need some help with ubuntu 8.10 desktop
<nintendork87> but it doesnt work
<J2daosh> cozmic: because you burned the disk wrong
<ukwiz> standard vbox system
<ssmy> cozmic: sounds like a bad burn or download. burn slower
<J2daosh> you didn't make it bootable
<nintendork87> i always get error 15 file not found
<metbsd> n8tuser, i didn't config any network yet. i just installing
<drknick> first question is how to disable ipv6 support
<drknick> ?
<cozmic> I did choose the "bootable disk" option in the burning software :P
<asilentninja> hey. I have a problem. I want to go back to hardy's inital files (libpulseaudio and so on, don't know the actual names) from a launchpad ppa. I removed the ppa from Third Party Sources but I want to revert back to the "original" fresh hardy files
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<asilentninja> how do I do that
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ralpho> packages with unresolved dep bah.
<J2daosh> anyone know how to "revert to the setup i had 20 minutes ago?
<cozmic> but I'll try again
<simmerz> cozmic: you making a usb drive?
<ssmy> ukwiz: maybe you installed 64 bit?
<erUSUL> J2daosh: generally not possible
<J2daosh> great...
<cozmic> usb? no
<n8tuser> metbsd can you try booting from livecd first and see if you can get internet access? and tell me which of the two nics are you using
<simmerz> cozmic: oh. I got that on a usb drive. probably a different issue though.
<ukwiz> ssmy no, just 32-bit, although the host system is running 64-bit
<J2daosh> ok, so how do i remove the packages that edubuntu-desktop installed without an internet connection?
<ramon> where do i get to download the codecs for the videos?
<nintendork87> i tried using the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nintendork87> im having trouble installing GRUB
<nintendork87> i always get error 15 file not found
<bazhang> ramon, from synaptic
<erUSUL> ukwiz: the server kernel needs PAE and the cpu does not support it. you will have to use desktop edition or compile a custom kernel
<killerbyte> does anybody know software to thoroughly view all metadata in mp3 files?
<bazhang> ramon, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tj_> I installed KDE how can I uninstall GNOME?????
<erUSUL> !restricted | ramon
<ubottu> ramon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ashfire908> nintendork87: when you try the ubuntu boot option?
<boast1570> Whenever I change my Login Theme, i always get the message "A Greeter App had failed to start, Trying a different one" How can i change my theme easily and safely? or is this just a bug I havent heard of?
<nintendork87> Ashfire908: what?'
<killerbyte> I have ratings stored in files but amarok wont recognise them
<n8tuser> metbsd-> if you dont respond quick enuff, you're not interested? am going to be off
<ramon> bazhang from repositories?
<drknick> @ubottu is it the same for 8.04 and 8.10?
<Ashfire908> nintendork87: during grub install, at init or when you select a boot option
<bazhang> ramon, yes; also get w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<metbsd> n8tuser, i don't know what you mean live cd
<remotec> boast1570, you probably want to figure out what app exactly is failing to start, not sure which log file it would be in though
<Ashfire908> drknick: ubottu is a bot
<bazhang> metbsd, the livecd is www.ubuntu.com cd download
<n8tuser> metbsd kindly read the tutorial on how to install ubuntu, you have not done your homework of reading preliminaries
<Ashfire908> drknick: he don't talk back.
<nintendork87> Ashfire908: read the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows youll see where im at
<n8tuser> !install | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<remotec> killerbyte, try rhythmbox or banshee
<tallyn> can someone help me with fceu?
<tallyn> I am trying to set up my controls
<ukwiz> erUSUL: would have been nice if the installation had checked that before wasting my time!
<tj_> I installed KDE how can I uninstall GNOME?????
<erUSUL> ukwiz: yep...
<erUSUL> !bugs | ukwiz
<ubottu> ukwiz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<metbsd> i dl the 8.10 desktop cd, burn it, install it to the blank partition, and then it hatls at "scanning for mirror"..
<bazhang> !puregnome| tj_ scroll down this link and read
<ubottu> tj_ scroll down this link and read: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<remotec> killerbyte, or bmp or audacious, but they do not have library functions afaik
<drknick> Ashfire908: ok thx
<DavidCanarias> Goth: sent you a private message
<killerbyte> remotec, ok thank you
<metbsd> n8tuser, i didn't even have chance to config network, how do i get blamed of not setting network properly? and not reading?
<darksifer> hi everyone
<oskar-> nintendork87: do you get error 15 while you are trying to install grub again? or did you already install grub, reboot and get it then?
<nintendork87> tj: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop to install ALL ubuntu applications and use KDE applications and sudo apt-get remove gnome
<bazhang> metbsd, you were just asking about wubi; now it is the live cd<--which is it?
<J2daosh> ok, neverind. somehow running init 1 and then restarting brought everything back to normal
<remotec> killerbyte, there are some good dedicated id3 tag editors if none of those work
<nintendork87> oskar-: i never installed it
 * J2daosh shrugs
<drknick> DavidCanarias: ???
<J2daosh> thanks anyway
<metbsd> bazhang, i failed live cd, now i have to try wubi, and wubi seems ok
<Ashfire908> nintendork87: actually sorry i'm not i a good position to help people right now, you'll need you repeat your question and have someone else help you.
<n8tuser> metbsd-> just read the pre-liminaries to setup an install,
<tj_> bazhanag: thats to go to a pure gnome system i want to have a pure kde system
<ukwiz> erUSUL: OK, time to file a bug!!
<killerbyte> remotec, ok sure ill try those 4 first
<nintendork87> im having trouble installing GRUB
<bazhang> tj_, scroll down that link and read
<killerbyte> remotec, thanks very much
<nintendork87> i tried using the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bazhang> tj_, it has instructions for what you want to do.
<nintendork87> i always get error 15 file not found
<giuseppe_> Hi everybody. Can you help me about shutdown?
<remotec> metbsd, what are your system specs? you can try the alternate install cd
<erUSUL> ukwiz: maybe there is something more subtle going here... lets see what ubuntu devs say
<J2daosh> what do you need giuseppe_
<[sic]> giuseppe_: Halt now?
<n8tuser> giuseppe_-> sync; sync; before shutting down
<remotec> killerbyte, no prob, good luck :)
<drknick> Ashfire908: gettig trouble with alsa when shuting down pc
<metbsd> my system spec is an old amd athlon cpu with 1GHz cpu, 768ram, 320G ide harddisk
<simmerz> ok: trying to make a usb boot disk from my installed ubuntu laptop, I get "could not find kernel image: vesamenu.c32"
<drknick> Ashfire908: any ideas?
<giuseppe_> well, many times when I try to shutdown my laptop it happens that monitor becomes black, keyboard does not workn and led hard disk avtivity is on
<Ashfire908> drknick: I wasn't offering to help you, i was just telling you you were talking to a bot.
<darksifer> i got a gigabyte laptop as a gift. it has a via c7 processor. windows xp was installed on it. i removed xp to install ubuntu 32bit but it freezes when loading linux kernel module. can someone help me how to install on this thing? thank you in advance.
<oskar-> nintendork87: what is the content of your file /boot/grub/device.map ?
<remotec> giuseppe_, what laptop model?
<drknick> Ashfire908: oh sorry
<giuseppe_> remotec: toshiba satellite a40-201
<drknick> Hi all; gettig trouble with alsa when shuting down pc
<tallyn> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble trying to configure a gamepad to work with FCEU
<metbsd> ok, both livecd and wubi installation halts: livecd installation halts at "scanning for mirror", wubi just don't show any window, but mouse pointer
<nice1> hi tallyn. what gamepad are you using
<drknick> the system stops with  message that it is halting the demon aand nothing hapens
<metbsd> why not ubuntu let us use a minimal installation, and let us add kde or gnome later..
<erUSUL> !minimal | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ukwiz> erUSUL: Just checked bugs. It was reported against 8.04, and status is triaged
<JmCourir> any cool themes for Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<erUSUL> ukwiz: add your case... the more reports the better
<giuseppe_> remotec: any idea?
<IdleOne> !eyecandy
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<JmCourir> thanks
<remotec> giuseppe_, check out http://tuxmobil.org/toshiba.html and im looking for something debian/ubuntu specific
<giuseppe_> remotec: ok, if you find something please... let me know
<jimmy_> How do I do the alternate install? Is that a different ISO (8.10)?
<bazhang> !alternate | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<lustiges_taschen> ubuntu is disappointing me recentently, I cannot even copy a dvd anymore it always gives me writing errors
<cmpayc> Is there a way to change color depth in GNOME from 24 to 16 without resarting X Wiindow?
<nomad411> Hi everyone.  A friend of mine insists on trying to migrate herself to Ubuntu frm her windows setup but she's very non -technical.  Is thsi really an option?  http://www.michaellarabel.com/?k=blog&i=116
<nomad411> She's too far waway for me to help except pver phone
<bazhang> nomad411, what is that blog post
<killerbyte> remotec, rhythmbox is works terribly for me :(
<LjL> nomad411, the migration assistant helps you to automatically move your settings from common windows programs to ubuntu ones... but that's all it does
<tallyn> nice1: I am using a PS3 sixaxis
<LjL> nomad411: it won't help with the installation itself (which is not difficult, but can be if you're very non-technical) or any issues that the system may have with ubuntu
<SliMM> I have a serious problem. My xserver won't start, dpkg won't work so I cannot use my laptop decently
<ukwiz> erUSUL: done
<LjL> nomad411: has she tried out an Ubuntu live CD on her computer already?
<killerbyte> remotec, it takes 100% cpu usage for ages scanning all the files on my memory stick
<remotec> killerbyte, for id3 tags or something else?
<SliMM> why won't xserver start
<killerbyte> :)
<nomad411> LjL: Not yet no
<remotec> killerbyte, oh well it might only need to do that once
<kristianpaul> what happen with goubuntu?
<complexity> I am having a problem with authenticaion in Nomachine NX
<n8tuser> SliMM-> look in the logs for X errors
<LjL> nomad411: i recommend trying that first, at least to make sure the hardware works properly
<SliMM> I had to boot from the live CD to get here
<killerbyte> remotec, hopefully
<remotec> killerbyte, check to see if the id3 tags are picked up properly, if not then try something else :)
<SliMM> n8tuser: where can I find the error logs
<nomad411> I just passed that along, thanks LjL , great advice
<LjL> nomad411: then, in any case, i'd definitely install for dual-boot, not wipe Windows
<killerbyte> remotec, yes exactly
<n8tuser> SliMM-> normally in /var/log  dir
<remotec> killerbyte, the library scan is too slow on lots of programs, including amarok imho :/
<ramon> do you think no having the codec could be that i dont have sound too?
<fushorts> is there a way to listen to music while playing games?  my puter does not like two sound things running at once
<SliMM> n8tuser: Xorg.0.log?
<tallyn> hey nice1. are you still there?
<n8tuser> SliMM-> yes..
<killerbyte> remotec, ok
<bazhang> ramon, no. open terminal and type alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted, also set sound preferences to use alsa instead of autodetect
<SliMM> n8tuser: would you take a look over it?
<Habelman> anyone installed world of warcraft lich king? i downloaded the install from blizzard. and its been on the install for 5+ hours.
<n8tuser> SliMM-> look for error hint?
<ramon> bazhang i delete the speaker from the desktop...how i can set back?
<bazhang> Habelman, did you check the appdb?
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<giuseppe_> remotec: any news?
<LinkOps> how do i run something in terminal as root
<bazhang> ramon, the icon? right click add to panel
<Dillizar> how can i install java?
<erUSUL> !sudo | LinkOps
<ubottu> LinkOps: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bazhang> LinkOps, use sudo not root
<erUSUL> !java | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ramon> bazhang doesnt show anymore
<killerbyte> remotec, would this install bmp? sudo apt-get install bmp
<Habelman> bazhang, the appdb?
<remotec> giuseppe_, it looks like other people have acpi problems with toshiba satellite, no solutions yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987352
<bazhang> Habelman, /msg ubottu appdb
<SliMM> n8tuser: http://www.stikked.com/view/2abdbb7e
<giuseppe_> remotec: ok, thanks a lot
<diego_> Hi! I want to change the resolution of the entrance screen (where you type your user name and password). How can I do this?
<remotec> killerbyte, it is bmpx actually, had to search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Sister_Blue> hello
<killerbyte> remotec, ok thank you
<remotec> giuseppe_, hope something works out, probably there is some tweaks that will let acpi function properly :)
<SliMM> n8tuser: I really don't want to reinstall ubuntu. it would make it as bad as windows
<Sister_Blue> how do i copy all the current programs listing of what i am using now before upgrading the os?
<jimmy_> Hi guys! Does anyone know why it takes 4 hours to download the Ubuntu ISO? I use to download the same ISO in like 10 minutes at most. My connection to the internet is working just fine.
<datta> how can i make it so that my firefox uses realplayer to play the videos
<bazhang> datta, you cant
<simmerz> jimmy_: slow server you're downloading from? try a different srver
<remotec> SliMM, ubuntu install is still faster, and costs less :) why do you need to reinstall?
<oskar-> jimmy_: maybe you have got a not so well connected mirror?
<bazhang> jimmy_, try the torrents
<ramon> i did install adobe flash but still ask me to install it....damn
<datta> bazhang can't you change the prefernece of the application in firefox?
<remotec> datta, somewhere in edit -> preferences, try asking in #firefox
<jimmy_> I have tried both the torrents and a mirror.
<bazhang> datta, sure. but not fir that
<bazhang> for that
<Dillizar> how can i joun #java?
<Dillizar> *join
<jimmy_> Other people seem to have similar problems in Ubuntu forums.
<bazhang> Dillizar, type /join
<oskar-> ramon: do you have javascript disabled or a javascript blocker as "noscript"? these could sometimes disturb flash
<blackpearl> what are the folder OR folder contents which can be safely be deleted...My Disk size is growing day by day
<jimmy_> I did switch my ISP to comcast?
<sitio> opa......boa tarde
<sitio> algum brasleiro?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dillizar> bazha You need to be identified to join that channelng:
<ramon> oskar i just install ubuntu in this machine
<tallyn> can someone help me with joy2key?
<sitio> obrigado
<bazhang> Dillizar, then register and identify
<Dillizar> bazhang:  You need to be identified to join that channel
<frith> hello, for some reason i can't get nm-applet to find the wifi unless i restart dbus, NetworkManager and networking
<ay^> blackpearl: did you do sudp apt-get clean ?
<Starnestommy> Dillizar: you need to have a nickname that is registered with NickServ in order to join there. for how to do that, type "/msg nickserv help register" then follow the instructions that nickserv gives you
<bazhang> !register | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<datta> can anyone then tell me where i can find the main file of a program like realplayer like in what directory where i can find it?
<bazhang> datta, from real.com site
<oskar-> datta: type: "which program"
<Sister_Blue> hello   --- how can i make a back up copy of the current programs i am using before i upgrade the os ??  i think someone once called it a !clone ??
<bazhang> datta, you need to install it from 3rd party source
<blackpearl> ay^ : i am not aware of it as a newbee to Ubuntu...shall i write the command as it is ....sudp apt-get clean Or its sudo apt-get clean ?
<remotec> datta, try /usr/bin/realplayer or look at a menu shortcut
<jrib> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bazhang> Sister_Blue, the os will do it for you and update / upgrade what you have
<jrib> Sister_Blue: ^
<remotec> datta, test it from a command line
<android60> i have nvidia-glx-177 installed but Iget "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" No devices detected
<ay^> blackpearl: oh the command to write is "sudo apt-get clean"
<Sister_Blue> bazhang  how do I upgrade from 6.06 to 8.06 LTS versions ?
<ay^> blackpearl: it removes all the cached deb-files from programs you've installed
<bazhang> !upgrade | Sister_Blue
<ubottu> Sister_Blue: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<killerbyte> remotec, ive a feeling it might not be a standard rating tag
<Sake> hey guys, I installed apache, but everything in /var/www is owned by root. This seems wrong... what should it be so that apache can read it and I can edit it?
<jrib> android60: you need to pastebin the output/contents of the following commands or files: dkms status, apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-177, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NoIdeaMan> Need help
<mikeyfocus> hey guys, I finally have my ubuntu desktop installed, now how can I access the www folder from a remote computer?
<killerbyte> remotec, neither amarok rhythmbox or banshee recognize the tags
<blackpearl> ay^ : thats good . But can you tell what ALL folder / files it cleans...
<remotec> killerbyte, hmm what program did you use to make the tags?
<killerbyte> remotec, gonna try bmpx now
<mikeyfocus> I typed in the server ip address but nothing came up
<NoIdeaMan> Need Wireless-G Keychain USB 2.0 Adapter For Ubuntu
<ryan8403> what sound card brands would you all recommend for doing recording and editing work in ubuntu
<remotec> killerbyte, there might be some way to convert them to id3
<killerbyte> remotec, windows program called mediamonkey
<ay^> blackpearl: its removes cached .deb-files, thats all
<killerbyte> remotec, i hope they are id3 already
<edinbr> i can't use google earth in ubuntu 8.10
<edinbr> help
<ay^> blackpearl: when you install a program using the package manager, it caches the .deb-file of that program
<edinbr> me please
<killerbyte> remotec, i thought they might be just using some unusual format of id3 tag
<blackpearl> ay^ : can you tell why .deb files do not ask for PATH where it need to be installed just like in Windows ??
<NoIdeaMan> Need Wireless-G Keychain USB 2.0 Adapter For Ubuntu
<oskar-> Sake:  depends on, what you want. you can for example have the files owned by the creators, the group set to something like "webadmins", and allow apache to read via the "other" permission bits
<ay^> blackpearl: they are already configured to install in a dir
<killerbyte> remotec, i do like the look of banshee though
<bazhang> NoIdeaMan, you want to find one, or to configure one
<remotec> killerbyte, probably that program says somewhere what format it used, even if it is not id3, so you can find something compatible
<ryan8403> anyone?
<bazhang> ryan8403, check the hcl
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<NoIdeaMan> Have it but not compatible with Linux....Need to find if i can configure it
<UnknownUSSR> !ask | NoIdeaMan
<ubottu> NoIdeaMan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ay^> blackpearl: even most apps you install from a source dont ask for a install dir, they assume standard if nothing else is specified
<blackpearl> ay^ : that mean if i create a folder somewhere and RUN .deb from there it will install in that folder Or to which location ??
<Sake> oskar-, isn't there a www-data or something group already?
<bazhang> NoIdeaMan, which one
<tallyn> Can someone please help me to configure my gamepad with FCUE?
<ay^> blackpearl: it will install in another dir
<LjL> blackpearl, for starters, in Linux program files aren't sorted according to which program they belong to - rather, they're sorted according to their purpose. so for example, in /usr/share/doc you'll find the documentation for all programs, in /etc the configuration files...
<NoIdeaMan> Buffalo Wireless-G Keychain USB 2.0 Adapter
<killerbyte> remotec, ill hav a look on their website
<bazhang> NoIdeaMan, what chipset
<oskar-> Sake:  i don't know, have a look in /etc/group, else simply create one
<blackpearl> NoIdeaMan : {Need Wireless-G Keychain USB 2.0 Adapter For Ubuntu} If you find one please post here for others too..
<remotec> killerbyte, yeah search around for that product name because someone has probably had that problem too :D
<NoIdeaMan> Omg
<NoIdeaMan> None of my hardware is Linux Compatible
<mikeyfocus> anyone know how would I access my www folder from the web?
<AUTOEXEC> i have a graphics problem. i have nvidia geforce mx 480 in my ubuntu. however i think i have nothing installed yet to really support it. my resolution is stuck at a max of 800*, anyone can help?
<ay^> mikeyfocus: use ssh
<blackpearl> OK ay^ & LjL ..thanks for reply..can you please tell how can i make Ubuntu NOT TO ask for password Everytime it has to do administrative tasks ???
<blackpearl> how can i make Ubuntu NOT TO ask for password Everytime it has to do administrative tasks ???
<DeVnOrE> visudo
<LjL> blackpearl: that's probably not a good idea, but you can put the "nopasswd" options in the sudo config file, which can be edited with "visudo"
<mikeyfocus> ay^, I mean like for public access, so people can go to it
<ay^> blackpearl: I'm pretty sure there is a way, but I donät know it off by heart, google should tell you tho
<jonty-comp> NoIdeaMan: I have one of those, but I had to buy a PCI wireless card with a realtek chipset to get wifi in linux
<NoIdeaMan> should i just stop Ubuntu download cause no hardware is compatible?
<jonty-comp> no problem because I just gave the buffalo adapter to my mother :3
<oskar-> mikeyfocus:  use a web serber like apache
<ikonia> NoIdeaMan: what do you mean
<oskar-> ^server
<mikeyfocus> oskar-, I have apache installed already
<LjL> blackpearl: "man sudoers" will give you information and examples. hit "/" and type "nopasswd" to search and highlight
<giuseppe_> Hi, some times when I use my toshiba laptop it happens my monitor becomes black and keyboard does not work... can you herp me to solve this issue?
<DeVnOrE>  %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<DeVnOrE> orsomething
<NoIdeaMan> Keyboard,Speakers,Mouse,etc Only Windows Compatible
<mikeyfocus> oskar-, I just don't know where to start, I know I can access it from http://192.168.x.x but what if someone not in the network wants to access it
<blackpearl> LjL : kindly tell is this the commnd to be run in terminal man sudoers ??
<jonty-comp> unless you have some very fancy keyboard and mouse they will work in linux
<jonty-comp> same with speakers
<tallyn> please, I just want to get my gamepad working with FCEU
<oskar-> mikeyfocus:  someone from the internet?
<mikeyfocus> oskar-, pretty much yes
<jonty-comp> the internet is no longer a series of tubes
<mikeyfocus> oskar-, you for example :D
<EJ> mikeyfocus: you need to open port 80 in your router. Use Port Forwarding
<Sister_Blue> How do I "Make sure the "dapper-updates" software channel is enabled." ???
<LjL> blackpearl: "man sudoers", yes. it will give you the instructions on editing the sudoers file
<NoIdeaMan> Can someone help me find out if my mouse would work?
<mikeyfocus> EJ, ah ok i will try that thanks
<bazhang> NoIdeaMan, it will most likely; run the live cd and find out.
<LjL> blackpearl: then to actually edit it, it's "sudo EDITOR=nano visudo"
<cozmic> This is weird. So I just burned another CD using 4x speed, using 'bootable image' in the software, and after I checked the MD5 which was ok.. but still I'm getting a "Missing operating system" when booting.. I'm using a IBM Thinkpad T42 laptop btw
<NoIdeaMan> Its white and blue and says mi on bottom ( looked on website says windows but might work with Linux 2 and not say)
<AUTOEXEC>  i have a graphics problem. i have nvidia geforce mx 480 in my ubuntu. however i think i have nothing installed yet to really support it. my resolution is stuck at a max of 800*, anyone can help?
<DeVnOrE> NoIdeaMan: usually no problem with mouses in ubuntu unless you got a weird ass mouse
<jonty-comp> NoIdeaMan: if it's just a USB mouse then it will work
<oskar-> mikeyfocus, EJ:  exactly ;)
<jonty-comp> if you don't know what it is then it can't be some fancy one
<bazhang> NoIdeaMan, there is no use in speculating; run the live cd and try
<jonty-comp> or PS/2
<NoIdeaMan> Dont have
<killerbyte> remotec, it says it uses ID3v2 for all mp3 tags
<jonty-comp> it's only like really expensive wireless sets that mess up
<NoIdeaMan> downloading with Wubi
<jonty-comp> and bluetooth sets
<android60_> jrib: apt-cache policy http://pastebin.com/m3a8a6e75 xorg.0 http://pastebin.com/m160b66a2 xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m15ad40fc
<bazhang> NoIdeaMan, then download the live cd and try.
<jonty-comp> and serial mice :3
<blackpearl> LjL : thats good one.
<hamoude> salu
<mikeyfocus> EJ, oskar- alright I've opened an outbound services for port 80 so, do I just go.. http://myipaddress?
<jrib> android60_: dkms status ?
<remotec> killerbyte, maybe none of the other audio programs support those tags?
<NoIdeaMan> Buffalo Wireless-G Keychain USB 2.0 Adapter = Linux Compatible anyone know?
<Sister_Blue> bazhang   how do I   "Make sure the "dapper-updates" software channel is enabled. "  ???
<bazhang> Sister_Blue, can you open synaptic package manager and check repositories list?
<ghem> Hi
<ghem> I ahve a question about monitors
<ghem> does someone have a sec?
<linuxnoop> how can i connekt my gamepad to my computer (1000GS)
<jonty-comp> NoIdeaMan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<killerbyte> remotec, i suppose but id3v2 is pretty standard i thought
<android60_> jrib: sorry pastebin.com/m41aa295
<ay^> !ask | ghem
<ubottu> ghem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oskar-> mikeyfocus:  someone from outside now has to give the outside ip of the router to access your web server
<android60_> jrib: sorry http://pastebin.com/m41aa295
<bazhang> NoIdeaMan, what chipset; please stop repeating the same question without answering ours.
<Sister_Blue> bazhang  yes I will  open synaptic pckg mgr and will see what is in there
<jrib> android60_: what happens with a plainer xorg.conf?
<linuxnoop> how can i connekt my gamepad to my computer (PC 1000GS)
<remotec> killerbyte, yeah it is so there must be some reason that those tags are not working
<NoIdeaMan> Sorry
<jonty-comp> this channel moves far too fast to be any use nowadays ._.
<bazhang> linuxnoop, with a usb adapter
<mikeyfocus> oskar-, sorry I didn't understand that, so say someone like you, they would need my ip address to access my www folder?
<android60_> jrib: what do you mean?
<bazhang> linuxnoop, or a gamepad with that built in
<LjL> jonty-comp: with highlights, it can work decently enough.
<blbrown> how do I update to ubuntu 8.10.  The option is not showing with the package manager?
<ay^> mikeyfocus: yes
<blbrown> I have the CD, I guess I could use that
<jrib> android60_: without trying to setup the tv
<ghem> My graphics card has a maximum resolution of 2048x1526.  If I want to use two monitors, do I have to add the two resolutions together, or is that 2048x1536 per DVI channel?
<oskar-> mikeyfocus:  yes, the public ip address that your router actually has from your isp
<android60_> jrib:idk im using mythbuntu
<jrib> android60_: ah
<linuxnoop> bazhang Yes but the ubuntu system dos not read the key
<mikeyfocus> ay^, oskar-  so if someone from the internet went to http://myipaddress they will be directed to www folder or my root folder?
<oskar-> mikeyfocus:  apache normally is configured to look in some special www folder
<linuxnoop> is ther somthing like a driver
<ay^> mikeyfocus: if configured correct it would be www
<oskar-> mikeyfocus: it can but should not be changed ;)
<SnowWrite> has anyone successfully installed Adobe Air on 64bit ubuntu 8.10?
<jrib> android60_: 'uname -m'?  does 'lsmod | grep nvidia' return the nvidia module?
<SnowWrite> I'm trying to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941093 and can't get past the file-roller
<android60_> jrib: uname-m is i686 and the lsmod shows nvidia_agp 14492 1 and agpgart 42184 1 nvidia_agp
<bazhang> linuxnoop, no, just plug in and configure via dosbox or zsnes or whichever you are using
<jrib> android60_: sorry, I meant 'uname -r'
<blackpearl> NoIdeaMan : tell me the model no. of adaoter
<linuxnoop> thx
<mikeyfocus> oskar-, could I get you to try go to it? i'll pm u the address?
<android60_> jrib: uname -r shows 2.6.27-7-generic
<google5mastr> hi
<NoIdeaMan> blackpearl: link to it (cant find model #) http://www.buffalotech.com/products/wireless/wireless-g/wireless-g-keychain-usb-20-adapter-with-auto-installation/
<Sister_Blue> bazhang in the repositories it has ticked boxes next to Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (binary) security updates, updates, backports and LTS (all 4 are checked)
<oskar-> mikeyfocus: yes, pm it ;)
<jrib> android60_: do you know if you are supposed to have the 'nvidia' module loaded too instead of just nvidia_agp?
<sia-eXtreme> how can i discover (in tty) that there is any graphic environment installed (X)
<sia-eXtreme> ?
<android60_> jrib: no idea
<killerbyte> remotec, i dont think you can actually view ratings of files or most tags with bmpx
<ThrashMetal> Hi. My friend tryin Ubuntu. But she's don't connect to internet on live cd? What do she for this ?
<MIzuiko> Hi there
<android60_> jrib: when i try modprobe nvidia I get error insterting nvidia: no such device
<jim_p> has anyone tried catalyst 8.11 in ubuntu 8.10?
<remotec> killerbyte, more of that might be possible with plugins, same for audacious
<NoIdeaMan> yay
<google5mastr> no
<NoIdeaMan> my wireless will work found it finally
<MIzuiko> I've a problem. I'm running ubuntu in virtual machine with vbox but I can't resolution 1280x480? anyone have a solution?
<uncas> #ubuntu-pl
<mikeyfocus> oskar-, sent :D
<jnw222> weird resolution
<NoIdeaMan> What is 2.6.23 Kernel ?
<blackpearl> NoIdeaMan : did you check http://www.buffalo-technology.com/ for drivers to be downloaded ...i am sure you will find one Or tell me the model no. ?
<jnw222> not sure if ubuntu supports 1280 by 480
<xrhstaras66> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NoIdeaMan> blackpearl found out itll work but need 2.6.23 Kernel...what is that?
<xrhstaras66> can't install/run ubunu 8.10
<MIzuiko> sorry
<MIzuiko> 1280x800
<AUTOEXEC> xrh: what error you get?
<android60__> jrib: sorry go disconnected for a min. any idea why modprobe says that
<jim_p> NoIdeaMan, what ubuntu version are you on? 8.04 = kernel 2.6.24 so you must be fine if you are beyond this
<achadwick> MIzuiko: have you installed the virtualbox guest additions in the VM?
<MIzuiko> jnw222 1280x800
<xrhstaras66> i have tried with acpi off
<blackpearl> MIzuiko : sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf for resolution . You have to add entry there
<xrhstaras66> i have tried with vga , nolapic
<xrhstaras66> etc
<xrhstaras66> safe mode
<killerbyte> remotec, can you please tell me some good tag editors to try?
<xrhstaras66> but nothing
<achadwick> blackpearl means "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jim_p> NoIdeaMan, to see the kernel, type at a terminal                uname -r
<bazhang> xrhstaras66, waht about the alternate
<jnw222> go to system-prefrences-screen resolution
<MIzuiko> I'm confused pvt-me please
<NoIdeaMan> jim_p: downloading Ubuntu 8.10
<xrhstaras66> i tried every option on live cd
<bazhang> xrhstaras66, then try !alternate
<xrhstaras66> I have a saphire motherboard , with amd64 x2
<xrhstaras66> and ati radeon
<jim_p> NoIdeaMan, then you are fine. 8.10 = kernel 2.6.27
<Sister_Blue> bazhang   now what do i need to do
<bazhang> Sister_Blue, did you read the upgrade notes?
<Ferrous> its forcing me to install mysql server 5
<NoIdeaMan> jim_p:ok tyvm
<Ferrous> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.0.67-0ubuntu6_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jim_p> NoIdeaMan, you are welcome
<NoIdeaMan> almpst 23% downloaded
<NoIdeaMan> almost*
<Ferrous> effectively stopping me from uninstalling firefox, which is my goal at the moment
<NoIdeaMan> why you want to uninstall firefox?
<Ferrous> to reinstall it
<jnw222> firefox is good
<Ferrous> i screwed up the about:config
<Ferrous> : P
<Sister_Blue> bazhang yes but I do not understand where I make sure the "dapper-updates" software channel is enabled.   ??
<NoIdeaMan> just install newest version i would do
<NoIdeaMan> o
<blackpearl> MIzuiko : try this gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf BUT make a back-up copy of before you make any changes to resolv.conf
<NoIdeaMan> you messed up something
<juxo> bonjour, on peut parler français ?
<Ferrous> well, the problem is, i can't manipulate programs at all
<remotec> killerbyte, try easytag and check out http://www.linux.com/feature/153034
<bazhang> juxo, /join #ubuntu-fr
<juxo> tks bazhang
<juxo> You're realy nice ^ ^
<sinan> I am having trouble with apt-get update, it reports signature problems. The log is here: http://pastie.org/322007
<Gosiek> :D
<MIzuiko> resolv.conf or xorg.cong?
<Goth> Ferrous: you can try to do this in your home directory
<philsf> where is the proper place to report a regression bug in a backport package?
<Goth> Ferrous: mv -r .mozilla mozilla.bak
<achadwick> MIzuiko, xorg.conf
<bazhang> philsf, launchpad
<jrib> android60: don't know
<blackpearl> MIzuiko : sorry its xorg.cong
<Goth> Ferrous: then start firefox to see what happens
<achadwick>  .conf
<AUTOEXEC> xorg.conf you mean?
<jrib> android60: is your card mentioned in the release notes?
<philsf> bazhang: do I report as a normal bug?
<android60> jrib: it worked before
<jrib> android60: before what?
<bazhang> philsf, sure; they know where it is located :)
<android60> it worked with 8.10 before, i just did a reinstall
<blackpearl> achadwick : thankyou for correcting
<android60> ubuntu and myth
<philsf> bazhang: thanks
<sinan> I am having trouble with apt-get update, it reports signature problems. The log is here: http://pastie.org/322007 . Anyone can help?
<Ferrous> Goth, in my home directory?
<Goth> Ferrous: yes
<Habelman> how can i join the #wine channle?
<blackpearl> Room where can i post large text i think it was something pastebin.....
<Anacranom> how do i update the restricted drivers for my nvidia video card?
<Goth> Ferrous: you must have that directory i think
<chamunks> Is there any way to enable my spdif out on intrepid?  Im running nvidia NF4 with an onboard sound ac97 I believe.
<Ferrous> i'm unsure what you mean :/ mount home?
<Snake_Mobl> blackpearl, pastebin.com
<bazhang> Habelman, /join #winehq
<Snake_Mobl> or .ca
<Goth> Ferrous: just open a terminal
<Ferrous> i do, i'm unsure what you mean though. I'm just beginning to use ubuntu
<Goth> Ferrous: and write that
<Mstnt> how i can see my drivers ?
<Habelman> bazhang, ty
<Xtyn> why doesn't pidgin always connect to yahoo?
<killerbyte> remotec, ok thank you
<Ferrous> "mv
<Ferrous> oops
<MIzuiko> i need 128x800 resolution
<Ferrous> "mv: invalid option -- 'r'
<MIzuiko> 1280x800
<Ferrous> end quote >_<
<Xtyn> does anyone know why i sometimes have trubble connecting to yahoo through pidgin?
<Dillizar> can i put a .swp as a background
<ubuntu> how can i instlal ntfs 3g on breezy?
<achadwick> MIzuiko: what is the guest os and what is the host os in your configuration?
<Xtyn> Dillizar: try gimp, and save it as jpg
<bazhang> ubuntu, you cant
<jnw222> slitt using breezy?
<bazhang> ubuntu, that is not supported
<Ferrous> Goth, how about --backup ?
<SliMM> n8tuser: i reinstalled the bloody thing... :-<
<Dillizar> Xtyn: will it still move :) as jpg
<ubuntu> bazhang, any way i can get rw access to ntfs? =/ only ubuntu cd's i have laying around are 5.04 or 5.10
<Xtyn> Dillizar: :) nope
<achadwick> MIzuiko, try http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/13/installing-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-guests-in-virtualbox/
<achadwick> (assuming ubunto host, ubuntu guest)
<bazhang> ubuntu, those are end of life and are not supported here any more; get a more recent version such as gutsy hardy or intrepid
<MIzuiko> ok
<Dillizar> Xtyn: can i put gif as a backgraund
<MIzuiko> thankx
<MIzuiko> I'm goinf to try
<blackpearl> MIzuiko : add these lines in xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/76038/  Make sure you back up original file before you so that
<Dillizar> background*
<Xtyn> Dillizar: don't know, haven't tried it
<Xtyn> Dillizar: just try it
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody in here know of a way to shut off a corner display on a Gateway laptop?
<strav> he. I'm looking for the ppc repositories for hardy, any link?
<bazhang> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<blackpearl> MIzuiko : First try what achadwick is telling you AND if it doest work try my way...
<MIzuiko> blackperal, bur where is 1280x800?
<achadwick> blackpearl: you my want to give MIzuiko your Device section too, :)
<MIzuiko> see u later
<christoph_> 11
<blackpearl> MIzuiko : you can add under Modes "1280x800"
<MIzuiko> ok
<christoph_> Hi GrossHans
<Habelman> how do i set my screens resolution to the native resolution if the nvidia x server settings dont have 1680x1050 as a option?
<Drace> Yo
<achadwick> Which should work, provided you have a Device section named "VirtualBox graphics card". If you don't, it won't.
<blackpearl> achadwick : i dint get what you say ??
<christoph_> @Habelman there is a config file storing the available resolutions
<Drace> I had my  Presario_PR appear on desktop
<Drace> how can i remove it?
<Dillizar> Xtyn: doesnt move :(
<boot_loop> anyone know a room that I can ask a question about XML coding?
<achadwick> blackpearl: it's the Device section that loads the Driver, and I suspect that's where the vbox guest addition module name goes. Maybe. Little unsure about X11 under vbox TBH...
<wedgeoflemon> where do you go to get your computer trash and home folder on your desktop?
<magnetron> boot_loop→ #xml
<Drace> well?
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out with shutting off the display in the upper-left corner of the screen whenever I adjust the brightness of the screen or the master volume?
<Balthamel> How do I switch servers?
<Habelman> christoph, if there a way to change the config then? because even in the system > preferences > screen resolution it doesnt allow my 1680x150. the highest it has is 1050x768 which is to small
<nofnordheres> hi im on a g-os live cd and im wondering if someone could walk me threw setting grub back up,windows stole grub :( and im having troubel understanding the directoin i found online
<blackpearl> achadwick : anyway i guess MIzuiko left the room
<christoph_> @habelman maybee your GPU doesn't support more ...
<UnknownUSSR> Alright ,so the installation finished and I rebooted the machine to boot from Ubuntu,but I always see the same menu that wubi had setup for me while on Windows .. why is that ?
<killerbyte> remotec, easytag doesnt look at rating fields unfortunately
<usser> wedgeoflemon, try ubuntutweak its a neat little utility that can do what u want and many other things
<christoph_> @Habelman but if it is a software problem it should be able to fix it within the config files
<Habelman> christoph, im running a 22" westinghouse lcd native res is 1680x1050 with a gforce 880gts card intel core 2 quad 2.4ghz
<Drace> Is there a way to transfer my files from Windows onto Linux for the use of Wine?
<NoIdeaMan> Is Linux hard to understand?
<AUTOEXEC> not SO hard
<Habelman> 8800gts*
<AUTOEXEC> not SO easy either
<NoIdeaMan> Drace
<Drace> Hmm?
<christoph_> @ALL _ I m off now ... @Habelman THAT should work :-P
<NoIdeaMan> I would guess Go on c: and copy files onto
<zackfett> hey has anyones ubuntu went into kernel mode and logged you out when you tried to preview a screensaver?
<NoIdeaMan> but ive never used so
 * boast1570 /dance
<NoIdeaMan> dont do it unless other people say that what u do
<blackpearl> NoIdeaMan : Is your wireless problem resolved ??
<Drace> and copy on to...?
<NoIdeaMan> blackpearl: use tyvm
<Drace> NoIdeaMan: And copy on to...??
<NoIdeaMan> Drace: the ubuntu file
<Habelman> anyone else know why i cant configure my screen to 1680x1050 in the nvidia x server settings?
<Drace> Ill try that..
<NoIdeaMan> i would guess theres a music,pictures, and vid folders
<NoIdeaMan> etc
<zackfett> my ubuntu keeps crashing when i try to preview a screensaver, it goes into the black screen kernel like thing and brigns me back to the log in screen
<Sister_Blue> bazhang  trying to upgrade  bbs   thanks
<nofnordheres> ﻿hi im on a g-os live cd and im wondering if someone could walk me threw setting grub back
<boast1570> Where can i find the default login theme files in their original folders?
<jim_p> !grub | nofnordheres
<ubottu> nofnordheres: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zackfett> my ubuntu keeps crashing when i try to preview a screensaver, it goes into the black screen kernel like thing and brigns me back to the log in screen
<NoIdeaMan> zackfett: have you tried other websites
<UnknownUSSR>  Alright ,so the installation finished and I rebooted the machine to boot from Ubuntu,but I always see the same menu that wubi had setup for me while Installed from Windows .. why is that ?
<jim_p> zackfett, improper usage of vga drivers maybe?
<NoIdeaMan> prob a better way to fix but im a noob at ubuntu
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, sort of a big problem, when using synaptic, I cant remove, purge, or re-install a package because its corrupted, how can I get synaptic to skip that file?
<marko-_-> zackfett, do you have drivers for your graphic card installed ?
<blackpearl> Can i delete the contents of /tmp folder OR its get it deleted once i exit from ubuntu ??
<zackfett> i think
<zackfett> (marko)
<kitche> blackpearl: think it gets deleted on each bootup
<marko-_-> which graphic card do you have ?
<mikebeecham> hi guiys...I have the game "frets on fire", which is started by clicking the "fretsonfire.py" file.  this works.  However, I cant seem to add this py file to the menu to run it as a shortcut...can anyone help?
<zackfett> a video card...
<jim_p> blackpearl, i think it deletes some of its contents on shutdown
<NoIdeaMan> blackpearl: should be able to delete just temp files
<kitche> blackpearl: well what is in /tmp anyways
<wsutton1> is there an easy way to create a symlink in text mode?
<LjL> wsutton1: "man ln"
<wsutton1> ok
<blackpearl> kitche : i guess its like windows "temp" folder
<usser> wsutton1, ln -s pathtofile
<jim_p> mikebeecham, make a shortcut to run the command               python fretsonfire.py
<hi532> Is there a program i can use to unrar things?
<AUTOEXEC> when i have my monitor connected, i get a 1600*-resolution by default, which is perfect, when i unplug the monitor however and reboot its switches down to 640* which is terrible and won't even let me change it back in resolution menu. how can i tell my ubuntu to just friggin stick to 1600* no matter if monitor is connected or not? HELP!
<LjL> !rar | hi532
<ubottu> hi532: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<JmCourir> any of you know more about virtualbox ? I have my virtualbox running and it is on full screen but cant revert to a single window.. any of you know what is the keyboard shortcut  ?? ?
<mikebeecham> jim_p: relatively new to linux...could you help?
<jim_p> hi532, fileroller with the unrar plugin installed            sudo apt-get install unrar
<boast1570> Where can i find the default login theme files in their original folders?
<jim_p> mikebeecham, lol surely
<mikebeecham> jim_p: windows based :S
<Abbadon> Does anyone have some tips for WINE? It doesn't seem to want to run 95% of the programs I install.
<jim_p> JmCourir, ctrl + f            if not ctrl, whatever the hotkey you have
<MarkNL> ws 2
<nofnordheres> jim_p: ive tried that link,it dosent work for me
<Drace> Hey
<jim_p> nofnordheres, what link??
<Drace> NoIdeaMan: Mmm copying to C:/Ubuntu/ wont do shit
<JmCourir> jim_p: I have not change any shortcut key on that.. and ctrl + f does not work
<Drace> Can I copy files from Windows to Ubuntu for the use of Wine?
<NoIdeaMan> Drace:idk then lol dont even have ubuntu yet
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody know how to get synaptic to stop recognizing/ remove a corrupted package
<nofnordheres> jim_p: the grub one
<Drace> Lol
<Drace> why not
<Drace> its easy
<NoIdeaMan> downloading
<LjL> !language | Drace
<ubottu> Drace: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NoIdeaMan> what he say?
<Drace> Nothing wtf lol
<jim_p> JmCourir, ask in #vbox about the default key
<NoIdeaMan> they just dont like you
<Drace> Can I transfer files from Windows to Linux??
<JmCourir> jim_p: thanks I'll go ask them
<NoIdeaMan> i thought it already did
<MIzuiko> don't work
<UnknownUSSR> so the installation finished and I rebooted the machine to boot from Ubuntu,but I always see the same menu that wubi had setup for me while Installed from Windows .. why is that shouldn't the install from the liveCD setup its own part for the boot ?
<MIzuiko> :(
<LjL> Drace: "wtf" isn't really warranted, either.
<Drace> yea yea..
<NoIdeaMan> is wth?
<Drace> well will anyone help?
<NoIdeaMan> Drace
<boast1570> Where can i find the default login theme files in their original folders?
<AUTOEXEC> when i have my monitor connected, i get a 1600*-resolution by default, which is perfect, when i unplug the monitor and connect with vnc however and reboot its switches down to 640* which is terrible and won't even let me change it back in resolution menu. how can i tell my ubuntu to just friggin stick to 1600* no matter if monitor is connected or not? HELP!
<Drace> Listening
<NoIdeaMan> I'm pretty sure when installing Ubuntu you get choice to import files
<michel54> mike54aa
<Drace> I dont remember of such a thing
<habit> Hello. I have intrepid. Cannot find any tool for network configuration, advice me please.
<strav> need working repositories for ppc (at first glance, no clues for that on the ppc wiki)
<NoIdeaMan> howd u install?
<LjL> !mountwindows | Drace
<ubottu> Drace: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<blackpearl> what are the contents of /etc/alternatives folder ? Anyone ?
<kitche> Drace: setup samba to or if it's on  the same computer use ntfs or ntfs-3g driver
<LjL> blackpearl: "man update-alternatives" will probably give you a clue
<blackpearl> habit : whats your issue ??
<bonhoffer> i know this is a simple, simple question, but how do i view a pdf in ubuntu
<habit> blackpearl,  Cannot find any tool for network configuration.
<bonhoffer> 8.10 . . .
<LjL> bonhoffer: double click on it.
<bonhoffer> command prompt
<blackpearl> habit : Is Ubuntu installed on Physical disk Or Virtual disk (like in virtualbox)
<NoIdeaMan> Drake: http://apcmag.com/images/apcapc/howto/Dualboot_-_XP___Ubuntu__XP_first__images/ubuntu03.jpg
<LjL> bonhoffer: gnome-open filename
<Abbadon> Does anyone know how to install linux on a 5g ipod? I've tried both ipod linux and ezipl. But neither were able to find/recognize an ipod was even connected. Then I tried the manual way, with a lot of difficulty. Does someone here know what I'm talking about?
<kitche> bonhoffer: well you just double click it if your in gnome if your not you will most likely have to install a pdf program like xpdf or even the adobe reader
<habit> blackkatt, normal installation.
<habit> blackkatt, sorry.
<habit> blackpearl, normal installation.
<UnknownUSSR> so the installation finished and I rebooted the machine to boot from Ubuntu,but I always see the same menu that wubi had setup for me while Installed from Windows .. why is that shouldn't the install from the liveCD setup its own part for the boot ?
<Drace> Hmm, im gonna need help with that
<Twig42> whats this guy need help with?
<NoIdeaMan> Drace: did you see that when installed?
<Twig42> ah right
<Abbadon> me twig42?
<Drace> See what?
<LjL> Drace: type "fdisk -l". can you recognize your Windows partition there?
<Twig42> no, but go on anyway lol
<NoIdeaMan> Drace: http://apcmag.com/images/apcapc/howto/Dualboot_-_XP___Ubuntu__XP_first__images/ubuntu03.jpg
<Drace> mmm just where do I type that? :)
<billeniu> When i do "sudo apt-get install unrar" it does not install unrar and tells me "E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<NoIdeaMan> Drace: look at img
<bonhoffer> kitche, so apt-get install acroread didn't work
<LjL> Drace: in a terminal.
<umer> unrar filenmae
<macjason0607> wow
<LjL> !info unrar | billeniu
<carlesoriol> It's there any other quicker way to do: dd if=/dev/zero of=empty.file bs=1G count=20 (it does not mater if it's filled by zero or just allocated)
<Rekreativc> hello. I am new to ubuntu, is this a good channel to find basic linux help?
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.2-1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Drace> How do I access terminal on linux?
<blackpearl> habit : try this sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<LjL> billeniu: the package is available, do you have the Multiverse component enabled?
<my_haz> how do i turn off the system beep in ipex
<IdleOne> Rekreativc, you found it
<usser> bonhoffer, sudo apt-get install evince
<LjL> !terminal | drace
<ubottu> drace: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Twig42> Rekreativc: yeh, this one
<billeniu> i do not think so
<billeniu> how do i enable multiverse
<billeniu> ?
<LjL> !multiverse | billenn
<ubottu> billenn: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<LjL> !multiverse | billeniu
<ubottu> billeniu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ferrous> haha
<usser> haha
<LjL> gah, sorry
<Ferrous> flood ._.
<Twig42> lol, bot flood!
<GodfatherofEire> Haha
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Drace> Mmm let me gon on Linux
<Twig42> omg do you think we can make them fight to the death?
<LjL> i don't think so.
<Twig42> bot war!
<UnknownUSSR>  the installation finished and I rebooted the machine to boot from Ubuntu,but I always see the same menu that wubi had setup for me while Installed from Windows .. why is that shouldn't the install from the liveCD setup its own part for the boot ? Any hints would help really
<LjL> in other words, don't.
<Twig42> XD
<cheeps> how to copy dpkg output (when you update a package and you can see the terminal output)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rekreativc> how do I set permissions (chmod) for all files of a particular user?
<LjL> cheeps: you mean copy it to paste it somewhere else?
<sysrpn> hello
<habit_> blackpearl,
<habit_> blackpearl, I have restarted my network.
<LjL> Rekreativc: uhm well, the "find" command will let you find the files owned by the user and execute a command on them
<Skyfury> how to get network-amanger working with wlan0 instead of eth0 ? linux got my wireless card but im not able to get my network manager working with it :( anyone some suggestions?
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out with my Synaptic problem?
<sysrpn> how can i determine what files where installed to what lcation with an "aptitude-get install <package-name>"?
<Rekreativc> so I would need to use chmod 777 find .... ?
<sysrpn> i thought there was like an apt query functio somehwre
<sysrpn> i checked google but cam e up empty
<cheeps> LjL: Yes, i meant to copy that output somewhere
<jim_p> sysrpn, you mean search where do they get installed?
<UnknownUSSR> jim_p ,so I should install grub ,as in ,sudo grub ,find /boot/grub/stage1,/root/setup ?
<jlc> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<sysrpn> jim: i mean search what files were installed
<LjL> Rekreativc: find -user <username> -exec chmod whatever {} \;
<LjL> Rekreativc: test it on a test directory first, please
<jim_p> UnknownUSSR, ????
<Rekreativc> thank you!
<LjL> cheeps: drag with the mouse, then use the middle mouse button to paste
<NoIdeaMan> Does XP boot normally when selected on boot screen?
<jim_p> UnknownUSSR, yea
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<blackpearl> habit : what kind of network issue you have ?? You are not able to use what ???
<sysrpn> jim: like i installed a package using apt-get and whant to know what file(s) i can execute/use from that package
<genii> sysrpn: I think you want dpkg -L
<GodfatherofEire> Does ANYBODY know how to get synaptic to stop recognizing/remove a partially corrupted package?
<Rekreativc> no worrys, was going to do that ... thank you for help!
<blackpearl> genii : what is this command dpkg -L ???
<NoIdeaMan> Does XP boot normally when selected on boot screen?
<UnknownUSSR> jim_p,thanks
<IdleOne> GodfatherofEire, reinstall the package
<cheeps> LjL: I cant drag it, it just starts selecting again
<LjL> blackpearl: "man dpkg" will tell you
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can download all of file in a directory with wget ?! for example how i can download all files in http://www.josh-kerr.com/videos/funny/ with one command ?!
<GodfatherofEire> IdleOne, Tried that, no luc
<genii> blackpearl: It lists the files found within a package
<GodfatherofEire> IdleOne, hold for the error
<sysrpn> dpkg -L ... that's it ... TY!
<LjL> cheeps: yes, i meant "drag" as in "select". select the stuff you want to copy, then go to the place you want to copy it to, and hit the middle button.
<NoIdeaMan> Does XP boot normally when selected on boot screen?
<habit_> blackpearl, I cannot find any application for network configuration. I cannot see network applet @ gnome panel too like in ubuntu screenshots.
<blackpearl> LjL : it took me some time to understand that "man" is for manual...i thought you are using in general..sorry
<cheeps> LjL: ah, yup that worked. Why isnt there a postinst log somewhere?
<__mikem> LjL: PM, kind of important
<NoIdeaMan> Does XP boot normally when selected on boot screen?
<NoIdeaMan> Please answer
<AUTOEXEC> when i have my monitor connected, i get a 1600*-resolution by default, which is perfect, when i unplug the monitor and connect with vnc however and reboot its switches down to 640* which is terrible and won't even let me change it back in resolution menu. how can i tell my ubuntu to just friggin stick to 1600* no matter if monitor is connected or not? HELP!
<Skyfury> how to get network-amanger working with wlan0 instead of eth0 ? linux got my wireless card but im not able to get my network manager working with it :( anyone some suggestions?
<GodfatherofEire> NoldeaMan, yes, If you mean selecting it from the GRUB menu, then yes
<Mohammad[B]> ?!?!
<LjL> __mikem: and you couldn't tell me in -ot?
<__mikem> LjL: i didn't know you were there
<IdleOne> __mikem, LjL is everywhere :)
<__mikem> :)
<tim167> hello, how do i install Java JRE on intrepid ? synaptic can't find it
<codeyman> I'm having trouble getting realtek-audiopack installed in ubuntu 8.10
<GodfatherofEire> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76050/
<NoIdeaMan> Files supported by Ubuntu?
<macjason0607> you guys rock thanks .. im on ubuntu
<codeyman> anyone had a similar issue?
<Anacranom> how do i update the restricted drivers for my nvidia video card?
<andre1975> Bonjour!
<pumpkinseed> anyone know of a good DVD authoring software for Ubuntu? (I'm running 8.10 64bit)
<macjason0607> question .. how do i get flash working on ubuntu ? i installed the default from applictions > add remove  and i go to youtube thru firefox and nothing works
<my_haz> has anyone else found that in intrepid that you can't drag the little boxes in the right hand bottom corner to move the windows to different desktops?
<codeyman> Anacranom: There should be a popup that you can click and be done with.. or you can download the drivers from nvidia website and install
<codeyman> Can anyone help me getting alsa to run on ubuntu?
<fsckx> whenever i use apt-get via the command line it shows me a huge list of libs that it calls orphans and suggests i remove them, should i?
<hmw_> ahoy! I want my windows partitions to me auto-mounted on startup. What is the best way in ubuntu to do this. I was about to create some /media/sda1 dirs and modify fstab. Is this the right way?
<blackpearl> LjL : once terminal is started after "man"command how to get back command prompt without closing terminal window ?
<usser> hmw_, yep thats the idea
<fsckx> hmw_: you can get pysdm
<LjL> fsckx: if you never installed any third-party programs in awkward (non-apt, non-repositories) way, then yes it should be safe to remove them
<GodfatherofEire> IdleOne, did you get the pastebin link?
<kitche> blackpearl: press q
<LjL> blackpearl: hit Q
<IdleOne> GodfatherofEire, sorry I am not sure what to tell you. try remove instead of purge to see if it makes a difference
<blackpearl> habit_ : i cannot help you in that ..sorrry
<pumpkinseed> anyone know of a good DVD authoring software for Ubuntu? (I'm running 8.10 64bit)
<habit_> hmw_, I don't like names like sda* on desktop, so I'm using names like "storage" or smth :)
<fsckx> LjL: are you sure? nothing is going to break if i did that?
<MIzuiko> i can't change the file xorg.conf
<GodfatherofEire> IdleOne, I get the same error with anything, even when not directly involving that package
<LjL> fsckx: no, i'm not sure. yet, i do it daily.
<MIzuiko> i haven'e permission
<pumpkinseed> anyone know of a good DVD authoring software for Ubuntu? (I'm running 8.10 64bit)
<AUTOEXEC> how can i stop ubuntu from trying to detect display and setting resolution accordingly during bootup? i want resolution to be like now forever.
<tim167> hello, i can't find 'jre' in synaptic on Intrepid, help ! thanks
<LjL> pumpkinseed: won't typing "apt-cache search dvd author" give a few valid suggestions?
<blackpearl> kitche : it was simple
<codeyman> Can anyone help me getting realtek hd audio (using alsa) to run on ubuntu(8.10 64 bit)
<IdleOne> GodfatherofEire, don't know how to help you then
<hmw_> user fsckx thanks! i just wanted to check, if this might be somehow "wrong" in ubuntu according to other methods that may exists. habit_ thanks for the hint, but i like to see what partition it is *g*
<blackpearl> LjL : it was simple
<Drace> Back
<Skyfury> how to get network-amanger working with wlan0 instead of eth0 ? linux got my wireless card but im not able to get my network manager working with it :( anyone some suggestions?
<GodfatherofEire> IdleOne, Ok thanks
<Drace> I did fdisk -1 and it returns info
<SwirlBoy39> Hi all. I am using windows right now, but I have Ubuntu installed too. I want to get wireless working on ubuntu, because currently I must use ethernet on it. Any help?
<fsckx> hmw_: its a GUI tool for storage devices, pretty easy to use, good luck :)
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to correct an error like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/76050/
<fallout> how can I reinstall ubuntu without losing my home folder stuff?
<Drace> If someone would like to continue to help me on transferring files from Windows?
<codeyman> Can anyone help me getting realtek hd audio (using alsa) to run on ubuntu(8.10 64 bit)
<fsckx> fallout: if your /home is on a different partion then dont select it to be formatted during a distro install
<habit_> hmw_, actually you can search application with 'mount' keyword and I'm shure you can find a lot of GUI software.
<MIzuiko> i haven't permission to change xorg.conf
<IdleOne> !backup > fallout
<fallout> i think its on the same partition
<ubottu> fallout, please see my private message
<Drace> How can i transfer files from Windows for the use of Wine?
<genii> !intelhda | codeyman Did you try this yet?
<ubottu> codeyman Did you try this yet?: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ZlNG> yay i changed the ubuntu logo on my menu :D
<hmw_> habit_ my preferred GUI is vim *g*
<blackpearl> Everyday when i boot Ubuntu i find that the size of my disk has increased (i.e. it is getting close to FULL) ...what is growing the size of my disk? i do not install anything New.
<nintendork32> whats the java sdk package?
<fallout> my ubuntu acts like a 6 month old windows installation, suddenly i get error messages everywhere, nothing works as it should
<habit_> hmw_, so it's strange about using ubuntu :)
<Drace> How can I transfer files from windows for the use of wine?
<IdleOne> blackpearl, log files?
<IdleOne> !samba > Drace
<codeyman> genii: thanks  will give it a try
<ubottu> Drace, please see my private message
<blackpearl> ZlNG : how do you do that ??
<fallout> Drace I think you need to install the stuff again in wine
<Ferrous> fallout, i've had this computer on windows for a year, windows on a 500mhz machine for near ten years...
<blackpearl> IdleOne : where can i check those log files ??
<Ferrous> windows isnt too bad : P
<NoIdeaMan> has anyone used Wubi Installer for Ubuntu?
<Ferrous> i have, NoIdeaMan
<Ferrous> : D
<umer> Ferrous :) then you never use internet :)
<Ferrous> it's splendid
<ZlNG> i changed icon files and stuff
<Ferrous> i do, umer. I use it constantly.
<NoIdeaMan> Ferrous: it work good and everything?
<umer> well Ferrous no one say windows is bad linux is Better
<umer> :)
<ajhtwolf> Hey i am trying to dual boot xpand vista, I have xp installed on 0,5 and vista installed on 0,6 partitions, i set the grub boot options to be root (0,5) makeactive chanloader+1 but when i try and select it says invalid device
<Ferrous> heh
<NoIdeaMan> ajhtwolf
<Ferrous> it does, NoIdeaMan, as far as i can tell
<IdleOne> blackpearl, /var/log is one place type locate /log
<Dracey> MIRC closes out of no where :-$
<ajhtwolf> No1Viking, ?
<MIzuiko> how to change my perfil for root?
<nintendork32> whats the java sdk package?
<NoIdeaMan> ajhtwolf: Vista first?
<Ferrous> i'm on it at them oment, have been for two days streight without but normal os problems i was sure to have if i didnt use wubi anyway
<nintendork32> !javadk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javadk
<nintendork32> !javasdk
<No1Viking> ajhtwolf, yes?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javasdk
<nintendork32> !jdk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk
<Ryan1> Hey can somebody please help me ?
<genii> nintendork32: software development kit
<MIzuiko> I do "su" but rhe password is wrong. I dont understand
<SwirlBoy39> |
<ajhtwolf> No1Viking, i installed ubuntu xp vista
<No1Viking> ajhtwolf, wassup?
<NoIdeaMan> ajhtwolf: Vista first?
<ajhtwolf> No1Viking, In that order
<kitche> nintendork32: well there is two if you want the sun one it's sun-java-jdk or close to that if you want the openjdk one it's openjdk-jdk I do believe haven't really looked at the openjdk packages in ubuntu that closely
<No1Viking> bah
<NoIdeaMan> ajhtwolf: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<Dracey> Private msg me again please
<Ryan1> are there any women in here I needed to ask a question and i didn't know anywhere else to go?
<ajhtwolf> No1Viking, ive already followed that, that stuff i already know, the problem is with the grub boot loader
<NoIdeaMan> Ryan1: this is for Ubuntu not girls lol
<blackpearl> IdleOne : Ca i delete files in /var/log ??
<Ryan1> I'm sorry but I can't find anything on the net
<fallout> when I backup the system configuration does it now mess up my new installation again (because the configuration is fucked up)
<ajhtwolf> blackkatt, yeah why wouldnt you be able to?
<Dracey> dam i dont get this
<Ryan1> its somethnig only a women would know im a frade
<Ryan1> Okay so here it gose then If a lets say woman is 6 fool tall and a size 14 what would she look like?
<NoIdeaMan> Is Wubi Ubuntu Setup as good as Live CD?
<Ryan1> i was just wondering :D
<Coldhak> mount.ntfs has been taking 70-99% of my cpu for the last few days. anybody know what the problem could be?
<Dracey> hmm
<Coldhak> i'm not transfering any big files or anything
<RITN> how do i restart my sound/
<Ryan1> Im sorry to bring here in this room
<blackpearl> Someone told be all these ROOM's chal logs are availabe as an archive ??? where can we get them ??
<Dracey> I dont understand how to use this command           servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<MIzuiko> I do "su" but rhe password is wrong. I dont understand
<kitche> blackpearl: look at /topic
<Ryan1> No?
<MIzuiko> i haven't permission to change xorg.conf
<NoIdeaMan> Is Wubi Ubuntu Setup as good as Live CD? Answer Please
<Ryan1> anyone?
<MHz128> Im using a Linksys WMP54Gv4 to connect via WEP/ndiswrapper. It works flawlessly except WPA networks will NOT connect. Any ideas?
<Ryan1> okay thank you
<RITN> sudo nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<sysrpn> hello
<NoIdeaMan> Is Wubi Ubuntu Setup as good as Live CD? Answer Please
<blackpearl> kitche : i dint get your instructions for /topic ?? what do you mean ?
<genii> NoIdeaMan: My personal opinion on this is that no, an actual install is better
<Dracey> Someone help with trasferring files from Windows to Linux...
<kitche> blackpearl: it's in the topic you type /topic and it will show you the topic again
<fallout> for backup: when I click backup list of installed software, will it automatically download these programs again?
<tim167> how do i install Java on Intrepid ?
<NoIdeaMan> genni: is there any differnece?
<RITN> my sound is frozen how do i fix it?
<genii> NoIdeaMan: Wubi installs linux into a file inside of windows.
<sysrpn> what is a really good/decent media center software package for ubuntu? something which allows you to nicely browse through an play movies on you hd, watch videos streams, and listen to interne t radio?
<MHz128> anyone using WPA with Ubuntu? let me know what card you have1
<NoIdeaMan> genni: does that make it less stable or anything?
<Dracey> How do i transfer files from windows to linux...
<blackpearl> kitche : this is what i am getting 12:47TOPIC Not enough parameters
<hmw_> Dracey: what exactly do you have in mind?
<Coldhak> sysrpn, not sure if it has what you want, but there's a media center version of ubuntu called mythbuntu i think
<NoIdeaMan> Dracey: i have any idea
<genii> NoIdeaMan: It makes it dependant upon windows being working right before you can use it
<blackpearl> can i delete /var/log folder files ????
<NoIdeaMan> genii: Windows works fine atm
<ryanakca> How would I remove every file that starts with aoeui but doesn't have 1.2-1 in its file name? (ex: aoeui_1.0-1.dsc )
<Dracey> hmw: take a file from windows and copy it on to Linux for the use of Wine
<Dracey> instead of reinstalling that program which i want to use on linux
<the_wise1> anybody knows about wireless sniffer
<netherstar> speaking of mythbuntu make sure your capture cards are fully supported by it
<genii> MHz128: I'm using wpa with a realtek 8187 and a D-Link atheros based external card, Airplus G DWL-630
<bennet> #strawhat@otakubox.com
<kitche> blackpearl: well you can see if the logs link is here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<netherstar> http://www.mythbuntu.org/requirements
<genii> NoIdeaMan: With true dual-boot if one operating system fails utterly, you can still use the other one. But not with wubi method
<hmw_> Dracey - usually you should be able just to browse to your windows drive. maybe you didnt name your windows drives, so you will have to find them by some cryptic name, e.g. sda1 in "Places/Computer"
<Skyfury> it helps to put a # in front of each line in etc/network/intefaces to get network manager on intrepid working with them all, instead of just eht0 (dhcp) ?
<MHz128> genii, ndiswrapper? what driver for 8187?
<Dracey> hmw: how should i be able to access my windows drive?
<hmw_> Dracey: ubuntu can access them by default
<genii> MHz128: rtl8187
<NoIdeaMan> genii: so... i should stop Wubi download..and download iso?
<MHz128> genii, I have the same card! what brand is the card? mine is Alfa.
<Dracey> hmw: Im on Ubuntu and I dont see any windows drives..
<scribawf> how do I make a USB to Serial Convertor (PL-2303) work on Xubuntu
<genii> MHz128: Mine is internal to my laptop, lspci reports it as made by RealTek
<hmw_> Dracey: did you boot from the LiveCD or is your ubuntu installed onto the hard disk?
<genii> NoIdeaMan: It's up to you. But true install instead of wubi is my recommendation
<MHz128> genii, do you have any  connection problems with the 8187? mine connects fine and the drops the connection soon after...
<sysrpn> what is a really good/decent media center software package for ubuntu? something which allows you to nicely browse through an play movies on you hd, watch videos streams, and listen to interne t radio?
<RITN> i hate windows, linux and mac
<RITN> what do i do?
<netherstar> mythbuntu question: can you receive/record tv from a satellite set top box?
<killux> hey, is there anyway to create a banner type document in openoffice, I am doing a science fair project and I need the tittle to be pretty big. I asked in open office but nobody is answering, wanted to try my luck here
<genii> RITN: Become a luddite? ;)
<genii> MHz128: Mine cuts out from overheat after about 2 hours
<NoIdeaMan> genii: if i dont like Ubuntu ( i prob will like it though) how do i delete it?
<genii> MHz128: Thats why I have the external
<MHz128> genii, cool, usb works good?
<Dracey> hmw: Ahh! I found it
<Dracey> hmw: Yup..my program files folder is here
<genii> NoIdeaMan: You use from windows a disk partitoner to reclaim the space it took on your drive, and then use repair MBR feature of windows boot cd to remove GRUB
<genii> MHz128: The other is a PCMCIA, it works well, yes
<NoIdeaMan> ? im lost
<theo> is it possible to install and wine temporarily on a live session?
<Dracey> hmw: Do I have access to them from here ?
<theo> install and use*
<fallout> when I backup the following folders: var/, home, usr/local, /etc,   will I have all programs and settings as before after formatting?
<Dracey> hmw: well I can see them but i cant access the .exes...
<MHz128> genii, are either of the band N?
<theo> is it possible to install and use wine on a livecd session?
<Dracey> hmw: for one of my games it says "Installation files not found
<hmw_> Dracey: you should have full access. but many programs need to be "installed" - meaning, they have to be configured and squeezed into the operating system. you can instert CDs and start the setup like in windows, if you have wine installed already. So called "Portable" apps run without an install process, you can just doubleckick .exe files in these cases.
<genii> NoIdeaMan: When you instal from cd and not wubi, the operating system requires a portion of the hard drive to operate in. This is called a partition. It also needs a boot loader , which is called GRUB.
<genii> MHz128: Not that I know of
<Dracey> hmw: I have wine
<NoIdeaMan> ok i understand that
<DVA5912> I have windows Xp pro installed inside QEMU. but for some reason it not seeing my netowrk. what do I need tot do?
<Dracey> hmw: double clicking aim.exe does nothing
<genii> MHz128: I have another PCMCIA which is N but required ndiswrapper for linux, and does not work well
<hmw_> Dracey: Notepads runs in wine. Try to find your C: drive, go into the WINDOWS folder, find notepad.exe and tell me, if it pops up.
<theo> is it possible to run a .exe file in a livecd session?
<MHz128> genii, damn! do you know of any compatible N cards for linux?
<metbsd> :)
<genii> NoIdeaMan: So that if you decide later to remove it, you need to reclaim the partition for windows again, and to remove the bootloader GRUB
<RITN> luddiW00T
<RITN> fdkjflkjsd
<genii> MHz128: Not yet
<Dracey> hmw: Yes notepage opened
<NoIdeaMan> How i reclaim it?
<genii> theo: You can install packages into the livecd.eg: wine
<genii> NoIdeaMan: With the Manage Computer part of windows, where you format new hard drives, etc
<Dracey> hmw: and I opened a web brower i had on windows too
<hmw_> Dracey: your install of AIM seems to need the full "install process", so you cant simply start it. You can install it anew into the simulated wine-windows-system. its the same, as if you tried to just copy the program folder of you AIM to another windows pc, whic wouldnt run eithre
<Dracey> hmw: so i will need to reinstall those programs?
<Dracey> hmw: on ubuntu...alright then
<hmw_> Dracey: if you want to "share" apps between wine and your native windows, go to portableapps.com and use these stuff.
<theo> genii: i've tried to follow the install instructions, but always when trying to actually install wine, i have missing dependancies
<Dracey> alright
<theo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   wine: Depends: ia32-libs (>= 1.6) but it is not installable         Depends: lib32nss-mdns (>= 0.10-3) but it is not installable         Recommends: wine-gecko but it is not installable
<hmw_> Dracey: think of your WINE as of a new PC with its own windows. Act according to this. If youre lucky, the programmers made some stuff "independent" or a "Portable" version of that app has been released.
<genii> theo: This is 64bit then. So install those packages first before trying wine install
<mgroman> !thgir krow tnseod draobyek ym pleh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theo> is there a command to install all wine dependancies needed?
<mgroman> theo: apt-get install
<jerbear> seahorse-agent is for ssh and gpg key caching right?
<genii> theo: The issue is 64bit and wine is 32bit
<genii> theo: So you require ia32-libs (at least) and probably also as it states lib32nss-mdns
<hmw_> Dracey try Pidgin (already installed in your ubuntu) as an alternative to AIM
<subone> does anyone have any idea why my laptop won't burn bootable cds no matter what app I use?
<mgroman> pidgin is the [insert cuss word here that means good thing]
<theo> genii: lib32nss-mdns comes up with Package lib32nss-mdns is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package lib32nss-mdns has no installation candidate
<hmw_> subone: maybe the cds are bootable, but your notebook doesnt want to boot? check BIOS boot sequence and "boot other drive" and try to boot the cd on another machine
<genii> !info lib32nss-mdns
<ubottu> Package lib32nss-mdns does not exist in intrepid
<genii> Looks like some external package
<Dracey> btw, can i get Times New Roman font on Linux?
<hmw_> Dracey yes
<Dracey> what is the font folder?
<jerbear> i have ssh-agent running with my key added, yet, every time i try to access something over ssh in nautilus, it asks me to unlock my key. what am i doing wrong?
<hmw_> Dracey http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<eLtangaZ> how can i change for console to paste with ctrl + v instead of control + shift + v?
<NoIdeaMan> Question: Will I be able to put .iso on DVD-R?
<subone> dracey: should be ~/.fonts
<Dracey> Why not just se Cd-R?
<Dracey> use*
<jrib> eLtangaZ: many terminal programs use ctrl-v
<jrib> eLtangaZ: (for other things)
<NoIdeaMan> Question: Will I be able to put .iso on DVD-R?
<NoIdeaMan> No CDs lol only DVD-R
<eLtangaZ> diferent most each diferent console programs?
<jrib> eLtangaZ: if you don't know about it yet, you can highlight to copy and middle click to paste in X
<Dracey> Will it be possible to numpad?
<Dracey> I got used to it on windows :-$
<NoIdeaMan> Question: Will I be able to put .iso on DVD-R?
<hmw_> eLtangaZ ... look closer to the "Edit" menu
<eLtangaZ> because i use a lot to paste and not the other normal comand
<DIFH-iceroot> NoIdeaMan: sure
<NoIdeaMan> yay
<pinktwinkies> eltangaz maybe you should try vista
<Dracey> Will it be possible to Use Numpad?
<jrib> Dracey: you need to provide more context...
<hmw_> eLtangaZ you are using the terminal window or the real console (ctrl-alt-f1)?
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me is there music player software that can write song ratings to mp3 file tags?
<eLtangaZ> terminal
<carolina> br
<killerbyte> for linux
<Dracey> jrib: on Linux...
<killerbyte> :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<NoIdeaMan> I have a non Ubuntu question am i able to ask it (its about DVD menus)
<subone> any idea on my cd burning issue?
<hmw_> eLtangaZ then look to the edit menu and use your brain *g*
<eLtangaZ> i just found it on console de configuration
<jrib> Dracey: yes, you can use the numpad...
<mgroman> !ohmy | NoIdeaMan
<ubottu> NoIdeaMan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eLtangaZ> i dont know how i misted it
<eLtangaZ> sry
<Dracey> jrib: Mmm, wont work for me
<NoIdeaMan> what did i say lol?
<jrib> Dracey: does holding down the 4 on the numpad make your mouse pointer move?
<hmw_> eLtangaZ but beware: linux console uses ctrl-c to interrupt a program usually. thats the reason, why the shortcut is shift-ctrl-v, i guess.
<Dracey> jrib: no...but other numbers do other function
<jrib> Dracey: like what?
<Dracey> jrib: #8 will go through previous text i entered in
<Dracey> Like so
<Dracey> Like so
<Dracey> Like so
<FloodBot1> Dracey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eLtangaZ> yes but i really dont use the other normal command i dont even know for what it is
<eLtangaZ> and i use a lot paste
<jordan_> does anyone use perl postgresql?  I am trying to set it up so i can insert records into my database from perl.  I need some guidance
<jrib> Dracey: did you try pressing NumLock?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gtkpod copies ac/dc as ac-dc, help
<Goth> Dracey: look for NumLock key
<eLtangaZ> if i cant cancell it ill close it
<Goth> Dracey: and press it
<eLtangaZ> its easyer
<Goth> Dracey: :)
<Dracey> jrib: wow lol...it worked
<diffred> hi!
<Dracey> 54236974123
<diffred> I've downloaded a theme from gnome-look
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gtkpod cant handle certain characters, help
<jrib> eLtangaZ: you really shouldn't be pasting that much into a terminal...
<Dracey> My numlock was already green, didnt figure
<diffred> and that theme need me to install some GNOME Icons
<Dracey> Well thanks
<ActionParsnip> !theme | diffred
<ubottu> diffred: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dracey> Im off..
<diffred> I've donwloaded the Icons
<diffred> how do I install GNOME Icons?
<diffred> in order to get my theme working with them?
<eLtangaZ> it helps me a lot for now that im new on this
<ActionParsnip> diffred:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> eLtangaZ: well I don't see why you need a terminal at all then
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gtkpod cant handle certain characters, help
<toad3030> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi toad3030
<pinktwinkies> whats better then xchat
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me is there music player software for linux that can write song ratings to mp3 file tags?
<subone> is there a better place to ask my question about not being able to burn a bootable cd in any burning app
<zleap> probably
<zleap> amarok
<Goth> diffred: you can download icon packages on gnome-look.org and then you just have to install them using the same window you use to select them
<ActionParsnip> pinktwinkies: there is no "better" or "best", just use what you prefer
<zleap> perhaps
<eLtangaZ> command line, learning, etc
<NoIdeaMan> does Ubuntu ever completely crash and mess up PC?
<pinktwinkies> ActionParsnip, havent used linux since slackware 3.6 so im a tad out of the loop whats popular
<Goth> diffred: you can just drag the package to the icon selector window
<diffred> Goth: so I should install a GNOME Icon tarball the same way I install a GTK 2.x theme?
<Goth> diffred: yes
<diffred> Goth: what's the icon selector window?
<ActionParsnip> pinktwinkies: no client is universally "better" than another due to individual tastes and requirements
<Datamin> hi
<Goth> diffred: that's the easiest way
<pinktwinkies> ARG im arguing with a bot
<Goth> diffred: where you choose the icon theme you want
<Goth> diffred: there's an option to install too
<Datamin> how can i use the tft of my laptop as a secound screen for my pc ?
<Goth> diffred: you just have to install the package
<diffred> Goth: so right click desktop, change desktop background, Theme, and then Install... and chose the GNOME Icon tarball?
<NoIdeaMan> does Ubuntu ever completely crash and mess up PC?
<Goth> diffred: yap
<ActionParsnip> pinktwinkies: i use pidgin, purely because I use the other protocols it supports so installing an individual irc client is a silly proposition to me
<diffred> Goth: Thanks, gonna try :)
<Goth> diffred: Ok. You're welcome.
<diffred> Goth: It doens't recognize the Icons tarball
<ActionParsnip> NoIdeaMan: it can, its software like any other OS
<diffred> the Install... option of Theme
<NoIdeaMan> Does it have a high % chance or very low?
<diffred> Goth: It just recognizes the Theme tar.gz
<diffred> Goth: not the GNOME Icon tar
<Goth> diffred: Ok hold on
<ActionParsnip> NoIdeaMan: its individual, users who stupidly log in as root for daily tasks will have a higher percentage
<itrebal> is anyone here familiar with something causing the mouse clicks to no longer register>
<itrebal> my mouse still mvoes the cursor, but the clicks don't register
<EJ> I just did a fresh install of Intrepid, I have an Intel 82845G/GL Intergrated vidoe card .. i get to the point where it should be loading the desktop and the screen is black but my mouse is movable. I am unable to get to a terminal screen. Does anyone have any ideas what may be causing this ?
<diffred> Goth: I believe I should put that extracted GNOME Icon in somewhere like /usr/icons
<NoIdeaMan> log in as root?
<macjason0607> was wondering if anyone saw my question .. is i installed flash on ubuntu via the add/remove but when i go to youtube on firefox it says i don't have flash installed .. any ideas ?
<jrib> !root | NoIdeaMan
<ubottu> NoIdeaMan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<UnknownUSSR> Strangely enough,grub was not loaded first ,and I saw the menu that wubi had setup for me .. how can I make it so that grub is loaded first ?
<UnknownUSSR> hmm ..
<UnknownUSSR> !grub
<jrib> macjason0607: did you restart firefox?
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macjason0607> jrib, yes
<ActionParsnip> NoIdeaMan: yes, instead of user
<dmulholland> hey, is there anyway to disable gnome-terminal from taking the F10 key to launch the menu? i want to use it within emacs -nw
<UnknownUSSR> But grub is not loaded  ..
<ActionParsnip> NoIdeaMan: theres no need to at all as sudo gives you all the power you need
<macjason0607> jrib, should i use something else to download flash ?
<itrebal> NoIdeaMan: if you want, you can run sudo password to change the root password
<NoIdeaMan> how do u log in as root is it basic log in or...
<jrib> macjason0607: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree; ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/; readlink -f $(which firefox)'
<ActionParsnip> itrebal: please dont help users to activate the root account
<itrebal> ActionParsnip: right, ok
<ActionParsnip> itrebal: it severly makes the system less secure
<macjason0607> ok one sec
<Goth> diffred: check this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Circle+Starts?content=92299
<itrebal> alright
 * jrib gives macjason0607 one second
<Goth> diffred: I'm not using gnome...otherwise I would try myself
<EJ> if you absolutly need root access use : sudo su
<NoIdeaMan> is the user account i make safe to do stuff in w/o messing it up?
<macjason0607> one more thing .. can i add icons to the desktop ?
<genii> sudo -i     is preferred
<jrib> macjason0607: sure why not
<macjason0607> jrib,  first day on ubuntu
<Goth> diffred: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GNOME-colors?content=82562 here is what I told you before
<ActionParsnip> NoIdeaMan: yes, as user its VERY hard to mess stuff up, when you sudo / gksudo you have a chance. users have limited access rights
<macjason0607> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76072/
<NoIdeaMan> ok ty
<NoIdeaMan> Bye guys ty for your help
<jrib> macjason0607: you didn't run the whole thing
<macjason0607> heh
<UnknownUSSR> !grub
<macjason0607> don't you have to do a | to do another command ?
<jrib> macjason0607: no
<ajhtwolf> Hey i am trying to dual boot xpand vista, I have xp installed on 0,5 and vista installed on 0,6 partitions, i set the grub boot options to be root (0,5) makeactive chanloader+1 but when i try and select it says invalid device
<UnknownUSSR> !grub
<jrib> macjason0607: just do: readlink -f $(which firefox)
<DragonPunch> I just installed ubuntu HH on an hp pavilion a350n. every thing is working fine except for the Internet. For what ever reason the computer wont recognize an Internet connection even when using a network cable. Any advice on how to fix this?
<macjason0607>  readlink -f $(which firefox)
<UnknownUSSR> !grub
<macjason0607> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<macjason0607> jrib,  that ?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ajhtwolf
<ubottu> ajhtwolf: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mrpockets> hey guys
<macjason0607> oh i see the command
<jrib> macjason0607: yes, thanks.  Close firefox. Run 'ps -ef | grep firefox' and make sure there are no running instances.  Then start firefox and visit "about:plugins" and paste the contents of that page
<macjason0607> gimme a second
<mrpockets> I set up XP on this laptop, and then Ubuntu, and GRUB detected both OSs and had them in the boot menu and all was fine
<macjason0607> ok
<mrpockets> since then, my firlgriend screwed something up on her laptop, and XP shows up an an option but won't boot.
<mrpockets> how to i rebuild the MBR?
<ActionParsnip> mrpockets: check the /boot/grub/menu.lst is 100% correct
<jahnkeanater> i have a ntfs partion that i can mount and read but i want to resize it in gparted ant it tells me its broken
<ActionParsnip> jahnkeanater: run gparted in the livecd
<mrpockets> ActionParsnip, will a windows repair most likely screw up GRUB?
<mrpockets> windows repair install*
<jahnkeanater> tryed it
<icqnumber> !java
<ActionParsnip> mrpockets: it will write the MS boot sector to the disk
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jahnkeanater> aht do u mean repair install
<macjason0607> jrib, i don't have an about plugins
<ActionParsnip> !grub | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> macjason0607: enter it in your address bar
<ActionParsnip> mrpockets: i'd read that and it will help you make sure grub is correctly installed and configured
<Drace> yo
<sambagirl> how do you start up beryl?
<sambagirl> i installed it and stuff
<jahnkeanater> i think some thing is wrong with gparted it cant format any of my ntfs partions
<sambagirl> but i cant execute it
<Drace> iis there something like Task manger in linux?
<sambagirl> or they call it fuzion of something
<sambagirl> how do you execute it?
<sambagirl> initiate it?
<jrib> !beryl | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<sambagirl> thanks
<jahnkeanater> Drace: system monitor
<jrib> sambagirl: go to system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects
<Drace> exectuable via hotkey?
<jahnkeanater> Drace: do you want to press ctrl alt del to open it
<LordMetroid> Is it easy to get Ubuntu to make use of a projector?
<sambagirl> jrib i have  been there but i dont see beryl listed? or that fuzion thing
<jahnkeanater> i think you can make a short cut
<Selkies> hello
<Drace> yes..
<jrib> !ccsm | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Guest46787> allo ?
<jrib> sambagirl: stop talking about "beryl", it doesn't exist anymore
<jahnkeanater> um im not sure if you can get rid of ubuntus normal ctrl alt del shortcut
<ActionParsnip> jrib: you can get just beryl
<sambagirl> oh i thought yopu meant type in shell ! beryl?
<Guest46787> comment prend t-on un pseudo ,
<mrpockets> also
<macjason0607> ok
<mrpockets> if Network Manager doesn't show up on Add programs to the Taskbar
<ActionParsnip> jrib: http://www.beryl-project.org/releases.php
<mrpockets> how do i find it?
<macjason0607> one sec jrib
<jrib> sambagirl: no, it just makes the bot give you information
<sambagirl> can i do a apt-get for it?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<macjason0607> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76073/
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Drace> There are bunch of processes that are "sleeping"...what does that mean?
<jrib> sambagirl: yes.  See what ubottu told you about ccsm
<yakuzza> anyone might now how to share a virtual box shared folder via nfs ?
<sambagirl> well if you go on youtube jrib it sure does exist as do aliens and the nwo and other stuff
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: make sure you have your graphics card properly installed
<Pardoned> Does anybody know how to fix this weak sound issue in 8.10?
<jrib> sambagirl: that's OLD
<Drace> There are bunch of processes that are "sleeping"...what does that mean?
<giddythesecond> hey, I installed ubuntu 8.10 and it seems to work well. Except for one thing. I can' t connect to the internet. I can connect to google.com. But no other address will work. Not even the update manager. How do I fix this?
<jahnkeanater> i think that means they are runing in backround
<sambagirl> it isnt cause i cant play enemy territory on my thinkpad  but i can under windows action parsnips
<macjason0607> jrib, any news ?
<jrib> macjason0607: close firefox.  Run 'firefox' in a terminal
<mzuverink> there is a how t buried in another ubuntu version with a way to make alt-ctrl-del open sys monitor at easylinux.info
<GodfatherofEire> Is it just me or has sound quality gone down a bit with intrepid?
<jahnkeanater> Drace: first go to system/prefrences/keybord shortcuts
<sambagirl> i cant figure out how to configure it with the right driver to be honest it isnt like lenovo has one for ubuntu you know. i checked. heck i work with them and ibm i know they have some ubuntu things and they even sell systems with ubuntu but they lean torwards suse.
<pickett> improved for me
<Pardoned> Godfather, it sounds weaker to me, and I'm trying to get it fixed
<macjason0607> jrib, same thing when i run firefox from the terminal .. when i go to youtube nothing
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: then compiz will not run, you need to configure your video card for 3D
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks Pardoned
<Pardoned> Flash is really loud and actual direct sound is just anemic
<jrib> macjason0607: what output did you get in a terminal?
<tim167> hello, i try to install jre with synaptic on intrepid, i get 'subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1' can anyone help ?  thanks !
<jahnkeanater> sort it by shortcut
<jerbear> is there any reason why nautilus would not be recognizing the fact that i have keys added to ssh-agent?
<sambagirl> umm
<sambagirl> actionparsnip ok
<GodfatherofEire> Pardoned: specifically, do you have problems like, playing certain frequencies?
<jahnkeanater> and change logout or ctrl alt del to something else
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: what graphics card do yuo have?
<Pardoned> No, it's just MP3 and the like in Amarok/any player
<sambagirl> i cant recall how to determine it now actionparsnip
<Pardoned> When I listen to flash video music, it's loud as can be
<macjason0607> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76074/
<sambagirl> there is some grub command vga but i dont recall it now.
<GodfatherofEire> Pardoned, I guess we have a different problem then
<dmulholland> hey, what font does xterm use by default?
<Pardoned> I think I'll come back tonight when it's a bit less busy lol
<GodfatherofEire> Ok
<jrib> macjason0607: weird... what does this return: ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<sambagirl> is there a procedure for learning your video card type? it is an ati i think.
<bustaplz> how many people use ubuntu full time?
<jrib> sambagirl: lspci | grep -i vga
<blood-boyz> Hum... Bonjour, ou puis-je trouve un serveur Français ?
<jrib> !ot | bustaplz
<ubottu> bustaplz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> !fr | blood-boyz
<Slart> !fr | blood-boyz
<ubottu> blood-boyz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<giddythesecond> hey, I installed ubuntu 8.10 and it seems to work well. Except for one thing. I can' t connect to the internet. I can connect to google.com. But no other address will work. Not even the update manager. How do I fix this?
<sambagirl> that is the command jrib thank you
<blood-boyz> Hello, I need a serv French ??
<Slart> !fr > blood-boyz
<ubottu> blood-boyz, please see my private message
<LordMetroid> giddythesecond: have you tried ping?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: lspci | grep -i vga will tell you, you cna then web browse how to configure it
<sambagirl>  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sambagirl> oik
<giddythesecond> lordmetroid no
<jrib> macjason0607: still ther?
<LordMetroid> giddythesecond: I don't know what is wrong, sounds very weird, so open a terminal and write ping yahoo.com and ping google.com and ping svt.se
<LordMetroid> use CTRL+C to terminate
<LordMetroid> between each ping attempt
<LordMetroid> Let me know the results
<balazs> hola
<balazs> all
<balazs> hy
<balazs> help webcam 4 gyachi
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know of any way to modify the frequencies outputted by the speakers?
<EvilAIM> I set my resolution weird on my screen, and now when I login it goes straight to a black screen.  How can I reset it back to the other setting via CLI? Would it just be changing it in xorg?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: the command is: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: the output will be your video card
<giddythesecond> LordMetroid k I will be back.  I  have to reboot into ubuntu
<sambagirl> i already posted the results
<sambagirl> i am looking online for a guide
<sambagirl> thanks
<balazs> webcam in ubuntu gyachi pleas help
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know of any system-wide equalizer for Ubuntu, cause under the new ALSA setup, my sound's startin to get a little scratchy
<LordMetroid> Ohh but, this may take a while if he needs to reboot all the time
<jahnkeanater> how do i start programs that arnt in the applications or system menues
<LordMetroid> Hell, I don't even know what to do to fix his odd problem
<Slart> GodfatherofEire: I read somewhere of a plugin for alsa... it wasn't easy to install but it's the only such thing I've seen mentioned
<ddgoose> GodfatherofEire, jackd + jackrack
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks Slart, ddgoose
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/216949
<OpenBSDRulzs> I have a problem with my wireless card. It is not working (not being detected). My sound is also not working (not being detected also). I am using Ubuntu 7.10.
<ActionParsnip> jahnkeanater: you can launch them from terminal
<sambagirl> does this mean these have not been updated? 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 89 not upgraded.
<sambagirl> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 89 not upgraded.
<ddgoose> OpenBSDRulzs, why 7.10? or did you mean 8.10?
<sambagirl> btw i will do postbin in the future.
<sambagirl> sorry
<OpenBSDRulzs> I use 7.10, ddgoose.
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xtyn> OpenBSDRulzs: maybe it's time for a change, 8.10 maybe
<macjason0607> jrib, sorry yes
<OpenBSDRulzs> Xtyn: nope!
<ddgoose> OpenBSDRulzs, any special reason to run 7.10?
<vocal9> how can i get a nicklist in irssi?????????
<Slart> vocal9: there is a /help command.. give it a try
<macjason0607> jrib, ls: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: No such file or directory
<Scunizi> what's available to use with twitter?
<OpenBSDRulzs> ddgoose: I installed Ubuntu with 7.10 on my laptop (Acer Aspire 5135-2153). 8.04 was unstable back then.
<nomike> hi
<Xtyn> OpenBSDRulzs: and you used it without sound and without wireless?
<Xtyn> until now
<Xtyn> ?
<DEA7H> tar with --recursive goes in to hidden files and folders doesnt it?
<Oprtz> hi, i am connected throgh a wired LAN connection, and i can browse internet pages easily but there is a RED sign with Network Manager, looks like its disable, why is that? i am using ubuntu 8.10
<w00t> hi. I'm trying to play around with some apps (games etc) under wine, and am being told that: fixme:x11drv:X11DRV_desktop_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 16 - is there any way to let X set the screen to 16 bit colour so I can actually use it? :P
<OpenBSDRulzs> Xtyn: basically yes.
<w00t> (I'm using intrepid)
<Xtyn> OpenBSDRulzs: the linux kernel has emproved a lot since then
<Xtyn> maybe they will be supported out of the box
<nomike> The Network-Status-Icon one could use to configure WLAN/etc. networks which appears in the system-tray of gnome (ubuntu 8.10) is missing. Could you tell me which program this is, so I could start it myself?
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/f38b941fb
<d0netsFN> my pidgin keeps crashing
<d0netsFN> thats my dmesg
<d0netsFN> any idears?
<FloodBot1> d0netsFN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oprtz> hi, i am connected throgh a wired LAN connection, and i can browse internet pages easily but there is a RED sign with Network Manager, looks like its disable, why is that? i am using ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> d0netsFN: well.. it's a segfault.. not a lot you can do about that.. perhaps try reinstalling it.. that's all I can think of
<ddgoose> OpenBSDRulzs, That laptop has an atheros chipset, yes?
<Saint1993> Is there any programs like "net stumbler" were i can find connections really quick while i move my network adapter around?
<sambagirl> running the commands now  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sambagirl> will take awhile bbiab chao thanks.
<OpenBSDRulzs> Xtyn: Yes. My LFS 2.6.26.1 kernel detects sound, not wireless. If I can build a 2.6.26.1 kernel, I'll report back. And ddgoose: yes, it had a Atheros chipset that wouldn't work with MadWifi.
<ActionParsnip> d0netsFN: killall piding && mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old && pidgin &
<yakuzza> can i share a samba share via nfs ?
<ActionParsnip> w00t: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11806
<OpenBSDRulzs> Xtyn and ddgoose: reporting back tommorow. I'm a bit busy.
<macjason0607> jrib, you alive ?
<bob_> hello all, i am having a problem with ubuntu 8.10 on a dell dimension 8200 with a gf4 ti4600 and 512 mb of ram.  as soon as i log on, the system locks up.  any suggestions would be great.
<simongmzlj> bob_ how much free space do you have?
<Saint1993> Is there any programs like "net stumbler" were i can find connections really quick while i move my network adapter around?
<bob_> 40GB
<simongmzlj> bob_ free or total?
<macjason0607> isn't there a download manager for ubuntu
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  hi, i am connected throgh a wired LAN connection, and i can browse internet pages easily but there is a RED sign with Network Manager, looks like its disable, why is that? i am using ubuntu 8.10
<Xtyn> OpenBSDRulzs: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<w00t> ActionParsnip: so the conclusion seems to be that there's no fix
<Saint1993> Is there any programs like "net stumbler" were i can find connections really quick while i move my network adapter around?
<bob_> total, partitioned into 2 sections 10 for system, 30 for storage
<paul68> Hi I know my question is going  towards off topic however I'm still going to ask it is there to your knowledge a distro that handles creatives xfi cards without a problem
<simongmzlj> bob_, if you run out of room in linux, weird things start to happen
<ActionParsnip> w00t: yes, you need to edit xorg.conf some, read the link
<bob_> its a fresh install
<OpenBSDRulzs> Xtyn: I did a test-up on my Gentoo (on same laptop) with no avail.
<simongmzlj> bob_, oh, weird
<Slart> Saint1993: don't repeat every minute.. once every 5 minutes is enough.. use the time to google or search the ubuntu forums
<bob_> i didnt have the problem with 7.10
<macjason0607> is there a front end to apt-get ?
<macjason0607> err.. a gui ?
<Jagged> macjason0607: synaptic
<w00t> ActionParsnip: I read it, and the guy said it didn't solve the problem
<yakuzza> can i mount an samba share via nfs ?
<simongmzlj> bob_, try changing video drivers, look at your logs, and see if you can narrow it down
<Ayabara> when I create an ext3 volume, are there drawbacks to setting inode size to 128?
<Xtyn> bob_: did it ever work properly?
<OpenBSDRulzs> macjason0607: aptitude
<bob_> no
<Slart> paul68: I don't think it's a distro problem.. more of a "creative being bad people"-problem
<ActionParsnip> w00t: maybe it will for you, you can try and roll back if its no good
<bob_> not under 8.10
<yakuzza> i mean shae in the first place
<Xtyn> ok
<yakuzza> share a sambashare via nfs
<Xtyn> bob_: how did you install?
<Xtyn> upgrade?
<bob_> no
<bob_> fresh off cd
<macjason0607> what should i goet synaptic or aptitude ?
<macjason0607> get*
<Xtyn> bob_: did you test the cd?
<bob_> i dont think so
<macjason0607> Jagged,  if i get synaptic where should i install it to ? my home directory or what ?
<bob_> i will test now
<Xtyn> bob_: it's a good idea
<Xtyn> but if it installed i think it;s ok
<d0netsFN> ok i did that
<paul68> Slart: lol ok but are there distros arround that don't react as painfull to creatives cards?
<ActionParsnip> macjason0607: you dont have to choose, it goes where it goes
<d0netsFN> i dunno who gave me the suggestion but lets see if it works
<macjason0607> i found it
<hischild> Hello. After doing some skinning and graphical customization i can no longer login. I get the error that the file ICEauthority can't be updated and it refuses to log me in. Attempting to make the home directory writable have failed, as has removing the file.
<macjason0607> yea it its under system
<macjason0607> sorry guys first day on ubuntu
<TeraX> ehat tool can i use to convert a wmv file ?
<Slart> paul68: you can run ubuntu with a x-fi card.. but there are no drivers available.. afaik there is only windows drivers available
<TeraX> convert to xvid
<ActionParsnip> macjason0607: thats just the binary, there are files for it all over the place
<Slart> paul68: so.. the only distro that can use x-fi cards would be.. windows =/
<bob_> i can tell you that the cd varified ok when i burned it
<paul68> Slart: that was not an option lol
<Xtyn> bob_: i think the cd is ok
<Slart> paul68: there are supposed to be some beta-drivers from creative.. last time I checked they only supported oss but things might have changed since then
<GodfatherofEire> ddgoose, how would one run jackd and jackrack
<Xtyn> if it installed without errors
<paul68> Slart: those are a pain to install aswell
<GeorgeAScott> when buiilding from source, is there any particular place the package needs to be so it finds all it's dependencies?  in my home folder gnome-voice-control-0.3 can't find certain packages that synaptic says are in fact installed.
<simongmzlj> bob_, does this livecd work
<Slart> paul68: be sure to tell creative that when you email them to complain
<paul68> Slart: the drivers I mean
<simongmzlj> as in do you see a desktop
<Xtyn> :)
<ActionParsnip> paul68: you can use xfi but you need to do a LOT of compiling from what ive seen
<Xtyn> yes
<Xtyn> good question
<Xtyn> :)
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeAScott: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<giddythesecond> LordMetroid they all pinged well  http://paste.ubuntu.com/76084/   however only google lets me connect using the browser
<bob_> i think so too, it installed without errors.  i formated the partition that the system installed to.  It boots to the logon screen and once the credentials are entered, it goes to a plain screen and freezes
<paul68> ActionParsnip: thats what is keeping me from doing it lol not that familiar with ubuntu yet and especially not with compiling
<GeorgeAScott> ActionParsnip: i did that, but will try again
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeAScott: that gives you the compiler + libs, you will need to install the libs of the software you are compiling, yourself
<tango_> hello all. a friend of mine has been trying Ubuntu on this machine of his, and he had these interesting results: ubuntu 7.10 (live) would boot just fine, and he could use without problems. ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10, though, would boot to a black screen. this was a big annoyance for him because those were the wubi-enabled versions and would have spared him a lot of hassle to install it. after a debugging session we managed to nail down the problem: his monitor su
<tango_> pports resolutions up to 1600x1200, and refresh rates up to 85, but it doesn't support 1600x1200@85. the interesting part is that nv knows that 1600x1200@85 is NOT supported by the monitor, both in 7.10 and in 8.10, but in 8.10 it goes on to select that mode anyway, resulting in a black screen.
<ActionParsnip> paul68: there are guides everywhere
<juanez> is anyone here familiar with enabling "Vsync" on a Intel 956G graphics chipset??
<Xtyn> bob_: as simongmzlj asked, can you use the live cd?
<bob_> its booting now
<simongmzlj> bob_, also is this your first boot from the fresh install?
<OpenBSDRulzs> tango_: try booting in safe graphics mode
<tango_> if his user account is set to use a resolution lower than 1600x1200@85, he can use it just fine, but gdm starts at that wrong resolution so he has to blind-type his login in
<bob_> it booted to the install section of the cd fine
<simongmzlj> bob_ alternative or desktop?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: you are right my friend however these tent to give also error messages so thats running out of options to :-(
<tango_> OpenBSDRulzs, there's actually no need for safe graphics mode, he can use 1600x1200@75 or 1280xwhatever@85
<Xtyn> bob_: check if the cd boots to the desktop
<ajw123> what is the "right" way to add something to the path for all users?
<lard-Vader> why would grub-probe fail even if device.map is correct?
<tango_> OpenBSDRulzs, the problem is that the server selects a method that the video driver KNOWS the monitor does not support
<tango_> OpenBSDRulzs, is this a known xorg bug?
<bob_> its loading now
<hmw_> i installed pysdm, but it shows sda1 and sdb1, but not sda2. where is it gone?
<lard-Vader> ajw123: I believe /etc/bashrc
<GeorgeAScott> ActionParsnip: "build-essential is already the newest version"
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: run sudo fdisk -l
<OpenBSDRulzs> I don't know, tango_. I'll report back.
<simongmzlj> bob_ is it an alternative live cd?
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeAScott: then you have the compiler, you ned to satisfy deps yourself
<simongmzlj> im trying to rules out video problems
<ajw123> lard-vader: that's traditionally how you do it, but it's all debianized
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeAScott: thats why apt-get is great as it satisfys deps
<Xtyn> simongmzlj: don't think so, he said it booted to the install
<LordMetroid> giddythesecond: hmm, strange, utterly strange
<hmw_> ActionParsnip that doesnmt make pysdm see the other partitions
<GeorgeAScott> ActionParnsip: but synaptic says they are installed already
<Xtyn> install section
<arooni-mobile> i need a multi page TIF reader for ubuntu hardy... ideas?
<ajw123> it seems that there'd be some cool way to add path entries such that you don't pollute the system installed bashrc and profile
<LordMetroid> giddythesecond:  They all exept google timeout in the browser?
<bob_> i dont think so, its the mainstream one
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: it will output your partitions that ubuntu can see
<lard-Vader> ajw123: have you tried googling?
<ajw123> yes.
<hmw_> WHO TOLD ME ABOUT PYSDM?
<simongmzlj> bob_, ok
<ajw123> i wasn't happy with what i found
<ajw123> that's why i want the "right" way
<lard-Vader> Ah
<ajw123> adding stuff to systemwide path is a path well trodden
<ajw123> and i'm sure there's some cool way to do it
<ajw123> but i can't find anything
<giddythesecond> LordMetroid yeah any of google's sites will load gmail google docs etc will load (usualy slow, but now always) while no other sites wont, not even update manager works
<simongmzlj> try booting, pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<simongmzlj> log in there
<simongmzlj> and see if still freezes
<OpenBSDRulzs> tango_: nope? I don't know.
<hmw_> ActionParsnip i want the other partitions to be automounted. putting them in /fstab causes troubles with acces rights, and then i tried a gui app for doing so, butthis one only sees the #1 partitions
<tango_> OpenBSDRulzs, ok, thanks anyway. do you know if there is some config option that can be manually inserted in the xorg.conf to prevent a video mode?
<LordMetroid> Anyone, what could be giddythesecond problem? I simply have no clue
<simongmzlj> bob_, if that doesn't work, then the problem is big, if not, its just within X
<ActionParsnip> ajw123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969
<ajw123> with all the cool debian stuff like the /etc/alternatives infrastructure, i would have thought that there'd be something cool for adding local path elements
<LordMetroid> Sorry giddythesecond, I don't understand what could be wrong
<bash_lover> anyone good with dosbox ????????????????
<OpenBSDRulzs> tango_: report this problem on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<hmw_> bash_lover whats up?
<tango_> OpenBSDRulzs, will do, thanks
<sol87> can someone help me out with this problem im having?
<sol87> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975522
<bash_lover> i need help with dosbox
<sol87> i can connect to my network but not internet
<cfedde> is there a specific channel for problems with ATI and fglrx?
<hmw_> bash_lover o rly?
<OpenBSDRulzs> tango_: Post me the bug URL when done. Attach pictures.
<giddythesecond> LordMetroid I read somthing about ipv6 causing it and turning off ipv6 fixing the problem, however it didn't work for me
<unzipp> hey, somebody knows a 3D program to linux i just know blender ... ? sorry my english
<hischild> I'm currently having an issue with logging in. Whenever i login on my default user (called hischild), i get the message 'Could not update ICEauthority file /home/hischild/.ICEauthority'. After this message i can no longer login.
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: then check your syntax
<tango_> OpenBSDRulzs, pictures of what?
<tango_> OpenBSDRulzs, of the black screen? 8-D
<unzipp> hey, somebody knows a 3D program to linux i just know blender ... ? sorry my english !
<LordMetroid> Never played with IPv6 myself
<Xtyn> giddythesecond: do you use a proxy?
<tango_> unzipp, povray. but it's not easy to use
<unzipp> blenders to :P
<GeorgeAScott> unzipp: there's misfit model
<ajw123> actionparsnip: yah i saw that
<sol87> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975522
<OpenBSDRulzs> tango_: never mind about pics, just add in your monitor info
<unzipp> Maya doesnt work on linux ?
<unzipp> Just win and mac ?
<kevin_> when i try to boot up, after installing ati driver, it says its running in low graphics mode and makes me restart comp in default
<giddythesecond> Xtyn well I don't. I am at a University though if that could have somthing to do with it
<macjason0607> flash won't install worth anything
<ajw123> i was turned off though because i didn't see any other references to path in there, leading me to believe that there's somewhere else where it's handled in debian
<GeorgeAScott> unzipp: sorry that's misfit model 3d ... there's also inkscape vector graphics
<Xtyn> giddythesecond: find out if there is a proxy
<tango_> OpenBSDRulzs, I'll have to wait for my friend to come online to attach the info though, he has all the files
<unzipp> hmm
<hmw_> whats wrong with my fstab? i think the syntax is ok, ActionParsnip http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mf9d4f28
<tango_> GeorgeAScott, hm inkscape doesn't do 3D, does it?
<Xtyn> giddythesecond: at my university it would not work without it
<hischild> Can someone please give me the proper permissions i should set on .ICEauthority? I'm suspecting those are screwed up.
<bob_> ok, the live cd has booted
<bash_lover> sol87,  sol can u do a : cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bash_lover> paste the output
<OpenBSDRulzs> tango_: all right! Remember to post URL of the bug.
<LordMetroid> Xtyn: but he can ping the whole of internet
<Xtyn> bob_: is it working properly?
<bob_> yes, off the cd
<sol87> ill try, i dunno if i can cuz im using the live cd
<tango_> OpenBSDRulzs, sure
<macjason0607> jrib, you alive ?
<hmw_> ActionParsnip oops. my fstab has been overwritten by the gui app. i put /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 there before
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: why are you logged in as root for a start
<genii> hischild: -rw------- 1 username usergroup 378 2008-11-23 13:38 /home/username/.ICEauthority
<giddythesecond> Xtyn a guy down the hall uses GOS which uses 7.04 (i think) and the internet works fine for him, however even when I put the GOS live CD in the internet doesn't work for me only the google sites
<hmw_> ActionParsnip because i think before i type. i am not a beginner.
<GeorgeAScott> unzipp: sorry, you're right... no 3d.  there's several apps though that work with pov ray for 3d rendering
<hischild> genii, you have my thanks. Let's see if setting those will still let me login.
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: enabling the root account degrades the security of your system
<bash_lover> anyone good with dosbox ????????+
<sol87> ok it did work
<Xtyn> giddythesecond: that sounds nasty
<UnknownUSSR> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hmw_> ActionParsnip guess waht, i didnt enable root account. sudo -i
<juan10sp_laptop> wolas
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: plus yuo are running your xserver and web browser as root which is MASSIVELY unsecure
<OpenBSDRulzs> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: good
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: ok
<hmw_> ActionParsnip i dont know, why i cant mount the volumes as uiser in gnome, when i put them to fstab
<OpenBSDRulzs> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xtyn> bob_: it's strange
<kevin_> when i try to boot up, after installing ati driver, it says its running in low graphics mode and makes me restart comp in default
<hischild> genii, could you give me another set of permissions? Those of the /home folder itself, not the contents.
<juan10sp_laptop> tengo una duda, tengo instalao ubutun 8.10 y noto que se escucha bajo el audio, la cosa esque lo tengo a tope, como puedo mirar la configuracion?
<bash_lover> sol87,  sol if u want help i need to see the output dude
<ajw123> ok, that description sucks
<ajw123> the best way to do it
<sol87> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sol87> ### BEGIN INFO
<sol87> #
<sol87> # Modified_by:  NetworkManager
<sol87> # Process:      /usr/bin/NetworkManager
<FloodBot1> sol87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajw123> (at least that i can find)
<ajw123> create a script in /etc/profile.d
<genii> hischild: /home/username/.ICEauthority           is a file and not a directory
<kevin_> how do i make it so that when i turn my computer on i do not need my keyring password to go on the internet
<sol87> oops http://paste.ubuntu.com/76089/
<bash_lover> sol87,   u need to have in resolv.conf:   nameserver  ip_add_to_your_router
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: try sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<yagga> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> hischild: The /home folder should be owned by root. The /home/username   dir should be owned by username
<bash_lover> sol87,   what the internal ip address to your router ??????++++
<ActionParsnip> sol87: please use pastebin
<giddythesecond> Xtyn I guess find out if there is a proxy is my next step then?
<LjL> kevin_: you shouldn't be asked it *if* you put a password at login. if you disable the login password, then that's not possible i think
<hischild> genii, Yes. I've set those permissions and i can still login. However, having my entire home directory set to 777 isn't what i want, yet it has been the only way for me to be able to login.
<kevin_> id rather have neither
<alexex> hello, anyone who doesnt run away, when he hears "hda intel, speakers, headphones, micro, ubuntu 8.10 and alc 883 and if possible skype" ?
<kevin_> but i have both
<Xtyn> giddythesecond: it does not hurt to ask
<bob_>  yes it is strange.  im not a linux guru, but i know enough to get around.  i tried logging in under failsafe GNOME and that didnt help
<sol87> i dont know the internal ip
<bash_lover> anyone know stuff about dosbox ????????????
<hischild> genii, despite that the /home/hischild is ownd by hischild and /home is owned by root, the permissions appear to have been changed.
<hmw_> ActionParsnip - i need the partitions to be mounted on boot, because of a samba share, which is on them. i also want to have the icons in the gui
<jerbear> anyone here use keychain?
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: yes if you mount to a folder in /media it will show
<ActionParsnip> !info keychain
<ubottu> keychain (source: keychain): key manager for OpenSSH. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.8-2 (intrepid), package size 32 kB, installed size 140 kB
<bash_lover> sol87,   can u ping  192.168.1.1 ????
<xrhstaras66> aperture size beyond 4gb
<xrhstaras66> what's this?
<hmw_> bash_lover ask a question
<xrhstaras66> i can't install ubuntu 8.10
<xrhstaras66> i can't install ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> xrhstaras66: mine does that, no idea. system runs fine
<sol87> yes i can
<hmw_> ActionParsnip and how do i make it automount? fstab. and why cant i access it then?
<jerbear> ActionParsnip: i'm having a problem where nautilus does not seem to recognize keys that have been added to keychain when trying to access something over ssh
<tango_> alexex, 64bit or 32bit machine?
<kevin_> i dont want a login or a get on the internet password is there any way to disable both?
<sol87> i dont have any trouble connecting to my router or network, just the internet
<bash_lover> hmw_,  well if no knows what dosbox is at all is pretty pointless
<ActionParsnip> xrhstaras66: are you installing from cd or upgrading?
<alexex> tango_: 64
<xrhstaras66> i can't install ubuntu 8.10 - live cd stucks while loading
<hmw_> bash_lover ask a question
<tango_> alexex, skype doesn't have 64bits binaries
<xrhstaras66> from cd
<nibbler> xrhstaras66: try the alternate cd maybe
<macjason0607> guys .. how do i use apt-get to see if there is a package somewhere ?
<alexex> medibunte does
<tango_> alexex, you have to get the statically-linked tarball
<macjason0607> apt-get <file> ?
<genii> hischild: Did you do something like run a gui app with sudo instead of gksu or so?
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: you need to add options so users can write to it
<alexex> *medibuntu
<tango_> alexex, oh it does? didn't know about that
<Pfiffer> macjason: sudo apt-cache search keyword
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: you add the line to fstab
<zleap> what is medibuntu?
<tango_> alexex, on my debian I use the static one and it works
<hmw_> ActionParsnip thx, this could help. will look into that
<alexex> i tried the static one
<bash_lover> ok i have a tar ball with worms dos binaries, and i want to play i via dosbox ??
<hischild> genii, I have not. I can explain what i have done, yet i can't think of anything that might have caused it.
<zleap> if you want worms try wormux
<ActionParsnip> xrhstaras66: did yuo md5 check the iso you downloaded and check the cd for defects?
<zleap> its a clone for linux
<hmw_> bash_lover thats still no question. what is the problem?
<alexex> but not even the headphones/speakers work properly
<xrhstaras66> Problem ! I can't instal or run the live cd ubuntu 8.10
<bash_lover> wormux sux like hell
<xrhstaras66> I have downloaded 2 times
<ActionParsnip> xrhstaras66: id yuo md5 check the iso you downloaded and check the cd for defects?
<xrhstaras66> no i didn't
<ActionParsnip> xrhstaras66: then you may have a bad image
<xrhstaras66> but i have downloaded two times and same problem
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | xrhstaras66
<ubottu> xrhstaras66: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bash_lover> alexex if you tried worms united for win 95 u dont want to play wormux
<ActionParsnip> xrhstaras66: you could also check the ram with the first screen on the live cd
<alexex> which seems to be a problem of the hda intel drivers
<alexex> but i can do what i want
<Galgalid> how about just installing windows if you want to play worms?
<bash_lover> hmw_,  ok how do i launch it, theres your question
<hmw_> bash_lover what is the problem? untar it, put it to dosbox' hd folder and start the program. if it is a win95 program, you should use WINE or virtualbox
<hischild> genii, i have also tried to set the proper permissions that i've read so far (home folder ownd by own user, chmod to 644) or remove the file to be recreated with proper permissions. None have been succesful so far.
<jerbear> i'm having a problem where nautilus does not seem to recognize keys that have been added to keychain when trying to access something over ssh
<alexex> i thought i had the right model option with targa
<macjason0607> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/76092/
<jemalare> Hello friends.  I have a radeon ATI card and so I'm having trouble with it.  I would like to try an older version of the driver, because I read somewhere that this may help.  So I'd like to know, are there repositories that hold older packages?
<hmw_> bash_lover do you know how to use DOS?
<alexex> but after another restart it didnt work anymore
<genii> hischild: I would recommend:   sudo chown -Rh yourname:yourname /home/yourname     first, to make all in there belong to proper user
<bash_lover> hmw_,  no thats why i asked if anyone knew something about dosbox
<xrhstaras66> i can't install/run the live ubuntu 8.10 cd
<xrhstaras66> problem
<hischild> genii, all is owned by my user. This i have checked and double checked, but i'll check again.
<alexex> anyone here, who would suppose that an update of alsa would help?
<macjason0607> anyone get that ?
<hmw_> bash_lover lol- you should have asked if anyone knows DOS. well: usually you enter a command like "cd FOLDER" and then type the name of the .exe file
<genii> hischild: Importantly are the .files (normally hidden)
<hmw_> bash_lover from within dosbox
<storm-zen> what are the different volume controls that I need to set in order to hear sound that was working fine yesterday?
<hmw_> bash_lover is your dosbox already set up?
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: ive used dosbox
<xrhstaras66> I have sapphire motherboard, amd athlon 64 x2 cpu and ati radeon video card
<bash_lover> how do i get the wolf pack to dosbox ?
<hmw_> bash_lover i mean: do you get the C:> prompt?
<billybigrigger> how come my 30g / partition has run out of space? which dir's can i clear space from? is it safe to rm -rf /var/log/* ???????
<alexex> storm-zen: activate all audio controls and set them to full?
<bash_lover> hmw_,  no z>
<xrhstaras66> the previous version was ok but 8.10 can't run or install
<jrib> macjason0607: I am back.  Did you figure it out?
<ActionParsnip> xrhstaras66: you could also try disabling acpi / dma til you get installed
<jerbear> no one here uses keychain?
<macjason0607> jrib, im using apt-get
<macjason0607> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76092/
<kevin_> i dont want a login or a get on the Internet "keyring" password is there any way to disable both?
<fsanchezcv> hello everyone, does anybody here has some knowledge for R in ubuntu?
<jrib> macjason0607: what version of ubuntu is this?
<GeorgeAScott> alright., gnome_voice_control-0.3 config file is looking for libpanelapplet-2.0 but in synaptic it's listed as libpanel-applet2-0
<macjason0607> hold on
<hmw_> bash_lover: gimme a moment, i need to install dosbox anyways here. brb in a minute
<bash_lover> ActionParsnip,  i have a wolfpack with binaries and i want to launch it with dosbox
<hischild> genii, all files are owned by my user, including hidden files and folders.
<xrhstaras66> acpi=off ?
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: wolfpack?
<xrhstaras66> i tried acpi=off , noalapic etc
<xrhstaras66> dma???
<CrocoJet> someone notice that firefox is eating a lot CPU when many tabs opened
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | xrhstaras66
<ubottu> xrhstaras66: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<CrocoJet> ubuntu hardy here
<macjason0607> i forgot how to check jrib isn't it id or something in terminal ?
<bash_lover> ActionParsnip,  sorry i mean:   worms.tar
<GeorgeAScott> and there are 8 other dependencies that are there but same issue, slightly different names
<jrib> !version | macjason0607
<ubottu> macjason0607: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bash_lover> ActionParsnip,  old worms
<KebabBob> Is there any way to go from 32bit to 64bit without starting from scratch?
<storm-zen> What does this mean?: sound is not working.  again.  for intrepid.  This time with a brand new sound card ( because I could never get an answer how to get the intel chip working ).  Card worked great all of last night, up until the point where intrepid appeared to delete all of the music I was listening to from the firewire drive.
<storm-zen> ignore that.
<bash_lover> ActionParsnip,  all nessesary binaries
<kevin_> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<storm-zen> Wrong paste.
<fsanchezcv> i need some basic help to install a library in R. Anyone??
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: extract the tar, then run dosbox /path/to/file.exe
<billybigrigger> how can i clear up some disk space? i have 30g set for my / partition and 270g for /home and my / has 0 bytes free, with my /var taking 23g, what can i delete?
<kevin_> !low graphics mode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<billybigrigger> can i clear my entire /var/log/* ????
<bash_lover> ActionParsnip,  il  try
<OpenBSDRulzs> !chesse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chesse
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: the containing folder will be mounted as z:
<genii> hischild: drwxr-xr-x are default perms for /home/username
<macjason0607> jrib, Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<macjason0607> jrib, i just installed it last night
<bash_lover> ActionParsnip,  now its c:>
<jrib> macjason0607: that version isn't supported anymore, you need to upgrade.  Since this is a fresh install it will be easy to just grab the latest iso and install from that
<bash_lover> it says : enter cd rom
<DragonPunch> can any one help me get my wired connection working? I just installed 8.10 on a pavilion a350n, PM me or some thing if you can help out
<macjason0607> jrib, i can't just upgrade my os from here ?
<xrhstaras66> i'm sure that i couldnt install the new ubuntu
<bash_lover> ActionParsnip,  what to do now ??
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: type dir
<xrhstaras66> unfortunately
<xrhstaras66> what if i install the old again and just update?
<ActionParsnip> xrhstaras66: you can, you just need some options
<jrib> macjason0607: you can, but you would have to upgrade to 7.10, then 8.04, then 8.10 to get the latest.  So it makes more sense to install the newest one, especially since yours is a fresh install
<sol87> I have my computer wired to my linksys router and i can connect to it and to other computers on my network but not to the internet, its been like this for like a week. This just started all of a sudden out of nowhere and i REALLY dont want to have to go back to windows...PLEASE HELP
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: if you type dir do yuo see the worms files?
<xrhstaras66> i've printed out all the kernel option
<xrhstaras66> s
<xrhstaras66> now i'll try
<OpenBSDRulzs> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<OpenBSDRulzs> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<xrhstaras66> see you
<macjason0607> ok
<OpenBSDRulzs> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<Guest78766> Goth: It's David again, can you read me privately
<hischild> genii, you have my thanks. Setting those permissions fixed it.
<hmw_> ActionParsnip you can mount the cdrom from within Dosbox to access it
<genii> hischild: Glad to help
<magi_> hi! I may need some help!
<bash_lover> ActionParsnip, hey im back
<hmw_> ActionParsnip oops. bash_lover you can mount the cdrom for accessing it from within dosbox. i'd suggest you give dosbox a hard drive
<sol87> should i report this as a bug?
<ActionParsnip> hmw_: if its mounted in linux yuo can mount it in dosbox
<homy> hi, I have a question about nfs4
<squarebracket> is there a way to not sort windows in gnome's window list?
<bash_lover> hmw_,  but i dont have cdrom, have all binaries in a directory
<tj_> !ask | homy
<ubottu> homy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: mount c /path/to/worms/folder
<magi_> I just cannot make ubuntu know my screen resolution.
<squarebracket> (when they're grouped, i mean)
<hmw_> ActionParsnip yes. but he cant mount it after a program is already asking for the cd, right? must be mounted before
<hmw_> bash_lover - there is a tool for mounting ISO files. i will look
<hmw_> bash_lover oops
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: that mounts the folder like ni linux, you can then type C;\
<homy> I don't get how to make the server use a certain group to export directorys to the clients in nfsv4
<bash_lover> ActionParsnip, in dosbox or in bash ?????+++
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: then dir will show you the folders contents and you can run the app
<hmw_> bash_lover if it asks for a cdrom, it might either really need it (copy protection) or it expects a wring path
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171970
<ActionParsnip> bash_lover: read taht
<sol87> ﻿I have my computer wired to my linksys router and i can connect to it and to other computers on my network but not to the internet, its been like this for like a week. This just started all of a sudden out of nowhere and i REALLY dont want to have to go back to windows should i report this a a bug? PLEASE HELP!
<magi_> HELP: I cannot make Ubuntu recognize my screen resolution!
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to find out what process is using a specific device from the terminal, and then kill it?
<hmw_> bash_lover look for any .ini files (or similar) and check, if there is some association to a drive letter like D:
<hmw_> bash_lover - how big is it? i could test it here
<bakarat> what algorithm does dm-crypt use by default? aes?
<quagga> bakarat: yes, i believe so
<VSpike> GodfatherofEire: lsof | grep something
<rporter> anyone willing to work with me on trying to install 32-bit cups in a 64 bit environment?
<windowsgavemeara> hi im trying to use virtual box and its not working:  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<windowsgavemeara>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<windowsgavemeara>  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<windowsgavemeara> during startup i get an error abnout an unsuitable kernal or something similar.
<FloodBot1> windowsgavemeara: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bakarat> quagga: ah good, cause i can't easily find the option to chose one, nor can i seem to find the default :>
<GodfatherofEire> thanks VSpike
<hmw_> rporter lol - i might not be up to that. what is it?
<juanez> is anyone here familiar with enabling "Vsync" on a Intel GMA950 graphics chipset??
<DEA7H> VSpike: !!! :P
<quagga> bakarat: it's always asked me when i setup the machine
<rporter> hmw_ what is what?
<VSpike> DEA7H: !!!
<hmw_> rporter the software you want to install
<GodfatherofEire> VSpike, that didnt work
<bakarat> quagga: hmm, i'm just using command line cryptosetup stuff
<VSpike> GodfatherofEire: what sort of device is it?
<rporter> hmw_ I want to replace cups the common unix printing server
<rporter> with the 32bit version of it
<GodfatherofEire> VSpike: audio
<rporter> so I can install the driver for the ip1800 pixma
<yagga> windowsgavemeara: server mod maybe see if they are installed
<bash_lover> AccessExcess,  ok so im in c, what now ??????+
<windowsgavemeara> yagga: how would i do that?
<yagga> windowsgavemeara: synaptic search vbox
<genii> hischild: Thanks for the cookie
 * genii sips and munches
<bash_lover> AccessExcess,  I see the exe file, what do i do ??????++
<hischild> genii, you're welcome. I can't type the / straight so i had to send it to you via pm.
<storm-zen> I'm pretty frustrated with ubuntu and its issues with sound.  I've spent months trying to get an Intel soundchip working (that appeared to work well enough when intrepid was installed, but then became static-laden, and ultimately unusuable.)  So I went out and got a sound card, which worked perfectly last night, but doesn't work at all today.  Can anyone assist me?
<VSpike> GodfatherofEire: did you try grepping it for snd?
<gekkoo> when i ssh to my laptop the defined .bash_aliases doesnt work..anybody knows why? when i'm using the shell directly (not through ssh) it works of course..
<DracMorair> Small problem... Python30 & Blender2.5.3  Anyway to resolve the issue?
<homy> Hello! How do I tell the nfs4 server which group id to use to access the shared files? I have a working nfs4 server running, but it only works with chmod 777 the exported directories/files.
<lastent> hi, is there any command to get information about the ram memory?
<bash_lover> hmw_,  ok I did   > dosbox   path_to_worms
<bash_lover> hmw_,  what now, ??
<temppy> lastent: top or free
<maxbaldwin> how do you eject everything using 'eject'
<bash_lover> hmw_,  I see the directory content
<VSpike> lastent: cat /proc/meminfo
<genii> homy: Usually in /etc/exports of server. I believe there is a manpage, even. eg: man exports
<homy> genii: I tried "anongid", but it didn't work.
<everythingsround> anyone know how to manually set a 120hz refresh rate for an nvidia?  xorg.conf has vert and horiz syncs that dont seem to generally be set to 60 and that is the ax I'm receiving
<hmw_> bash_lover use "dir /w" and look for config files. if it isnt too big, send me the program and i can play with it until i can tell you, how its done
<hischild> storm-zen, i'm afraid i can't help you with sound issues, but i may be able to help you gather more information that someone else may find usable to help you. 1. is it muted? type alsamixer on a terminal and see if there's an M on the bottom. 2. What soundcard / soundchip are you using? Have you set your sound to alsa? Go to system->preferences->sound.
<maxbaldwin> like if you have 3 cd/dvd drives
<windowsgavemeara> yagga i see nothing about a server mod
<windowsgavemeara> yagga: ^^
<ravn1> anyone using a bt headset with 8.10? I'm looking at the help.ubuntu pages, but there is nothing about newer ubuntu versions there. anyone knows?
<hischild> everythingsround, have you tried using nvidia-settings? CLI utility.
<alexex> ravn1: what sound card do you have?
<everythingsround> yea, but it only has predefined settings
<bash_lover> hmw_,  ok
<DracMorair> Python 3.0 Blender 2.5.3.  Blender loadup... No installed Python found.   Am I going to downgrade Python??
<everythingsround> although how exactly do I pull up the CLI, because it will always go gui
<hischild> alexex, BT headset means bluetooth headset. Those usually don't have a soundcard.
<lastent>  VSpike what about getting the memory frecuency?
<alexex> ah, amazing :)
<harvey> Hi all, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now none of my movie players work including VLC, Ive downloaded every codec there is , checked out every tutorial there is and still nothing. Can anyone offer me a suggestion of where to go from here.
<ravn1> alexex: hmm, no idea... havn't looked. does it matter?
<maxbaldwin> bai
<alexex> hischild: im searching for new members of my group
<storm-zen> hischild: Yes, I checked alsamixer, the gnome volume control, and system->preferences-sound doesn't even test with any of the options.  There is no noise at all.
<bash_lover> hmw_,  Im sending u file, accept
<alexex> problems with hda intel and 64 bit ubuntu
<windowsgavemeara> yagga:  vbox kernal driver is either not loaded/problems with permission with  /dev/vboxdrv resetup the kernal mod by execyuting /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup,users of ubuntu shouild ionstall teh DKMS package blah blah blha
<storm-zen> And I'm not really sure what I'm using for a soundcard.  It's brand new and very generic.
<sol87> ﻿I have my computer wired to my linksys router and i can connect to it and to other computers on my network but not to the internet, its been like this for like a week. This just started all of a sudden out of nowhere and i REALLY dont want to have to go back to windows...PLEASE HELP
<sol87> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975522
<VSpike> lastent: oh.  try sudo lshw
<macjason0607> jrib, so if i install the latest ubuntu does that mean i will have to format this hd ?
<lastent> VSpike, nothing
<genii> homy: http://linux.die.net/man/5/exports "Examples" section shows some
<everythingsround> hischild, do you know the specific parameters for the nvidia CLI for setting refresh rate?
<bash_lover> sol87,  sol u need to put    nameserver  ip_to_your_router        in /etc/resolv.conf
<hischild> storm-zen, it's not about the test button. The dropdown-box should say alsa.
<mijac> Do someone know a tool for linux like euroglot for windows ?
<jrib> macjason0607: just the partition ubuntu is on
<jrib> macjason0607: you do that in the installer
<macjason0607> yea
<storm-zen> hischild: If it doesn't test after choosing it, why would it work?
<bash_lover> hmw_,   hmw are u there ????????????????????????????????
<hmw_pidgin> root_lover try again
<macjason0607> i will just overwrite what i have right now .. jrib  im running ubuntu off of a usb hd
<macjason0607> :P
<VSpike> lastent: it doesn't work well if you pipe to more or less
<macjason0607> i don't have anything installed really
<homy> genii: but first, these aren't nfsv4 exports (missing fsid) and second, I already tried that. Do you have any ideas?
<hischild> everythingsround, it's an app that you run from command line as it doesn't have an entry in the default menu's.
<bluethundr_> hello ubuntu guys
<diffred> OK! I'm getting frustrated. I've downloaded a lot of GTK themes from gnome-look but when activating them always says that the necessary icons are not installed. OK how in the earth I install icons?
<bluethundr_> I am running ubuntu Intrepid Ibex
<bluethundr_> 8.10
<sol87> oh ok thanks, i think i got disconnected when you last wrote that
<bluethundr_> and just yesterday my exim config seemed to be working just fune
<bluethundr_> fine
<lastent> VSpike, ok already got it thanks
<everythingsround> o, I have run the app, but like I said before there is no way to manually get to my 120hz native res
<mijac> Do someone know a tool for linux like euroglot for windows ?
<everythingsround> so I was thinking maybe I could force it using a CLI utility then?
<bluethundr_> but today I am unable to telnet to my ip at port 25 for the life of me
<bluethundr_> what gives?
<Pilot_51> Need help with a DMA problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991254
<hischild> storm-zen, can you please check this for me. When going to the sound preferences, on the bottom it should say device. How many entries do you have there?
<hischild> Pilot_51, please ask the question instead of linking to a page.
<OpenBSDRulzs> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<storm-zen> hischild: Looks like of them.
<Pilot_51> hischild: I've been here for about 5 days asking repeatedly and nobody helped
<storm-zen> hischild: I swore I put '5' in that statement.
<hischild> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<windowsgavemeara> hi im trying to use virtual box and im getting tbhis error :vbox kernel driver is either not loaded/problems with permission with  /dev/vboxdrv re-setup the kernel mod by executing /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup,users of ubuntu  should install the DKMS package  trying to execute the command dosent do anything: * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<windowsgavemeara>  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<salata> hahó
<Dekkard> anyone know of an really old nvidia legacy driver that works with 8.10 ?
<bluethundr_> can anyone here answer an exim question?
<hischild> Pilot_51, it has taken me 5 days to get help, and then it took me 12 hours of straight work with a dozen people to get my pc working. In short, some things take time.
<Peppe80iii> Hello, I'm having some problems with samba shares on ubuntu 8.10. Or actually the sharing is working very wel, by just enabling sharing via the filemanager. But now to the tricky part, I can not share the name with upper case and lower case in the share-name, all chars are auto-magically converted to lowercase. This would not be a problem if i did not have much information in the network dependent on the previously use
<temppy> Dekkard: the legacy drivers didn't work at 8.10 release.  Not sure what the state is now
<Pilot_51> Well basically my problem is that DMA switches from udma5 to udma2 after an I/O error with a file, I want to stop it from switching to a slower speed, I could care less if the file is corrupt.
<hischild> storm-zen, I have 2 audio cards in mine, giving me 5 options to choose from. It might be on the wrong setting, but i'm afraid someone else will have to guide you on how to fix that.
<Dekkard> temppy,  yeah.. i know.. was wondering if there was a work around or beta driver
<harveyd1> is tilda not longer in the repo?
<Pilot_51> It won't let me switch back to udma5 with hdparm, the only way I know how to get it back up to speed is to reboot.
<Dekkard> [pr;;y need to install a different version of X
<genii> homy: https://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/freebsd-net/2008/3/20/1213444 recommends something like: /usr -maproot=root -network AAAA:BBBB:CCCC:DDDD:EEEE:: -mask ::0
<hischild> Pilot_51, you do understand that that is probably a safety precaution?
<VSpike> bluethundr_: I don't know much about exim specifically, but is it definitely running?  Have you check the logs to see if there are any errors? HAve you tried running the daemon in forground with debug options?
<temppy> Dekkard: there never will be.  The drivers will either get fixed, or not.  Its up to nvidia
<genii> homy: https://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/freebsd-net/2008/3/20/1213444 recommends something like: /sharename -maproot=root -network AAAA:BBBB:CCCC:DDDD:EEEE:: -mask ::0                or so for ipv6 syntax
<Pilot_51> If the drive was going bad, yes, but I don't think it's the drive.
<oskar-> Pilot_51:  is this one file residing on a defect sector of the medium?
<Peppe80iii> Hello, I'm having some problems with samba shares on ubuntu 8.10. Or actually the sharing is working very wel, by just enabling sharing via the filemanager. But now to the tricky part, I can not share the name with upper case and lower case in the share-name, all chars are auto-magically converted to lowercase. This would not be a problem if i did not have much information in the network dependent on the previously use
<Pilot_51> How would I check that?
<everythingsround> will changing my resolution from 60 to the native 120hz fix my issue of having a centimeter all around left, top, bottom, right cut off @ native 1920x1080?
<oskar-> Pilot_51:  maybe the error messages say it?
<VSpike> Pilot_51: have you tried smartmontools?
<yagga> windowsgavemeara: 8.04 or 8.10 which version
<hischild> Peppe80iii, the reason names change has to do that windows is case insensitive whereas ubuntu is. Have you checked samba configuration options?
<VSpike> Pilot_51: you could also try badblocks
<mijac> Who knows a good program or plugin to translate words directly from a website selecting a word and making right click ?
<Pilot_51> VSpike: Yes, but I'm not quite sure what to look for.
<DVA5912> Don't ntfs partition automaticaly get mounted?
<hischild> everythingsround, probably not. your screen is most likely changing your view, so i suggest you check the screens options for stretching it.
<homy> genii: I don't need ipv6!?
<windowsgavemeara> yagga:  8.10
<Peppe80iii> hischild - yes i have looked at the different option magle case etc and tried to put this under [data] in the smb.conf but no luck
<Pilot_51> oskar-: As far as "the" error message, it just says Input/Output error when trying to copy a specific file.
<selkies> guys if i ve installed ubuntu from xp using wubi.. later when i remove the xp .. will i still be able to install xp
<selkies>   and have a dual boot??
<genii> homy: Ah, I see now I misread earlier nfsv4 as ipv4 in your message
<VSpike> Pilot_51: sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda (or whatever the device is)
<mijac> Who knows a good program or plugin to translate words directly from a website selecting a word and making right click ?
<VSpike> Pilot_51: then sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda after a few minutes to get the test results
<everythingsround> hischild, thanks, I have as well as centered, aspect ratio scaled... I have tried nvidia-xgl-173 and 177 for my 7150 onboard trying to display on a 40" Samsung
<selkies> guys if i ve installed ubuntu from xp using wubi.. later when i remove the xp .. will i still be able to install xp
<selkies>   and have a dual boot
<temppy> mijac: check the firefox websites
<hischild> !pm | Peppe80iii
<ubottu> Peppe80iii: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<oskar-> Pilot_51, VSpike :  i would suggest the long test, because it normally tests all sectors
<Peppe80iii> ok, sry.. i'm a noob when it comes to irc (and linux for that matter =( )
<VSpike> oskar-, Pilot_51: I'd probably try short first, then long but yeah long is a better test I agree
<Pilot_51> I already started the short test, if it comes back clean I'll try the long test.
<mijac> temppy: thank you
<Peppe80iii> yes i have looked at the different option magle case etc and tried to put this under [data] in the smb.conf but no luck
<alec868> im trying to change my touchpad settings, when i open the application i get this error msg : GSynaptics couldnt initialize. you have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics. can anyone help?
<pozican> anyone happen to know if Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG will work out of the box in 8.10? Getting mixed results from google
<Peppe80iii> and i have added: [data]
<Peppe80iii> 	mangled names = no
<Peppe80iii> 	mangle case = no to the smb.conf
<hischild> Peppe80iii, mangled names are different then case preservation. Please explain if you wish to do case preservation or mangled names to  8.3 naming convention.
<everythingsround> alec868, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<hischild> pozican, from my experience (3 laptops so far) they work out of the box.
<Peppe80iii> okay, what i would like to archive is to have the smb server preserve the names i chose for my shares. (I have also tried adding preserve case under global)
<oskar-> Pilot_51:  after the test, a defect sector should be reallocated to a reserve sector. if there will show up reallocated sectors, then you should give the hard drive back to the vendors for warranty exchange
<pozican> hischild: that's what I like to hear - have to do anything crazy with config files?
<Pilot_51> I doubt it has any kind of warranty now.
<oskar-> Pilot_51:  too old? ;)
<Pilot_51> A few years.
<hischild> pozican, Nothing. Installed them, enabled drivers on 1 of the laptops and they all worked.
<BULLE> oskar-: most companies will just tell you a certain number of reallocated sectors is to be expected during the lifetime of the product
<hischild> Peppe80iii, i'm sorry but i have to go.
<hischild> Peppe80iii, please ask the channel for assistance.
<pozican> hischild: ruh roh - have no inet other than wireless here - I'm assuming enabling drivers started synaptec to dl them?
<Peppe80iii> will do
<Peppe80iii> thanks
<oskar-> Pilot_51:  some hard drives have up to five years of warranty
<storm-zen> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Pilot_51> oskar-: I might look into it, but I have some spares I could use so it's not too important.
<x-kent> it seems I have messed up with some of my driver modules, (rt73 and rt73usb) I tried to install the new one and now it doesn't work at all. Is there any way to "reinstall" that part without reinstalling whole system ?
<Pilot_51> So... there are some errors in the report...
<Pilot_51> "Error 379 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 31946 hours (1331 days + 2 hours)"
<Pilot_51> Getting close to that 1337 days milestone :P
<Peppe80iii> Hello, I'm having some problems with samba shares on ubuntu 8.10. Or actually the sharing is working very wel, by just enabling sharing via the filemanager. But now to the tricky part, I can not share the name with upper case and lower case in the share-name, all chars are auto-magically converted to lowercase. This would not be a problem if i did not have much information in the network dependent on the previously use
<OpenBSDRulzs> !kde is better?
<kevin_> (EE)fglrx(0):unknown EDID version 0
<oskar-> Peppe80iii:  do you want samba share names that are case sensitive? (i think they aren't!)
<bobertdos> I originally encrypted a bz2 archive under Gnome with PGP. What do I need to install in order to decrypt it under K?
<kevin_> anyone know y i get this on startups and need to run default
<kitche> bobertdos: nothing if you actually use the command line
<Pilot_51> 40 51 08 f4 92 d0 e4  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x04d092f4 = 80777972
<bobertdos> kitche: Using which commands?
<Peppe80iii> yes exactly, i want to have the names i type in the "create share gui" to be the names "seen" on the network
<kitche> bobertdos: pgp --decrypt I believe I don't usually use pgp for files anymore
<stapel> Can anyone help me with ripping dvd's with vlc?
<oskar-> bobertdos:  you need for example gpg, and the correct key (private key or password or both)
<schon30> hi all i just moved from windows xp to ubuntu, i knew there would be be a difference with text font when browsing, but there seems to be a lot of issues with sites - is there a way to fix this?
<bobertdos> oskar-: Yes, I know, I just didn't know the syntax, thanks.
<oskar-> ok
<sinbox> you might want to try dvd::rip stapel
<oskar-> stapel:  yes, dvdrip is a killer application for that
<kevin_> (EE)fglrx(0):unknown EDID version 0
<Pilot_51> So, any ideas?
<everythingsround> what does the +0+0 string in 1920x1080+0+0 signify in xorg and compiz? anyone, thanks
<alexex> schon30: try to install the package msttcorefonts
<alexex> that might help
<schon30> alexex: and just set all my font options to that font?
<thiebaude> schon30: yup you can install the xp default fonts
<schon30> thanks
<skrvirt> Telia seems to be down, anyone ?
<smith> Shited WinXP fu*k my brains ... What do i need to fix this ?
<alexex> schon30: for me it was enough to install the package and restart firefox
<schon30> cool
<snuitje> sudo apt-get install xbill
<alexex> i dont know, its just an idea :)
<Peppe80iii> oskar: should the case sensitive stuff go under [accounting] 	case sensitive = yes... (probably the only otion i hav not tried, so it must be it =) )
<smith> xbill whats this ?
<snuitje> a game, try it -_-
<everythingsround> haha, i just got it givin it a go now, die
<smith> : )
<bobertdos> kitche: Oh boy............Yeah, remind me never to do this again :p
<Weez> i bought a new mb that has nvidia 9300 (hdmi) and realtek ALC888 sound, i installed ubuntu and the nvdia drivers  i also tried installing the realtek linux drivers but it cant find a sound card and alsa doesnt see it either
<Weez> does anyone have a realtek ALC888 working?
<nubbie> wow that was insanely annoying being sent to #ubuntu-read-topic. i could imaging installing ubuntu (or any linux) for the very first time, having trouble, reading the docs which send you to IRC, only to have to deal with that. really user-friendly.
<bobertdos> kitche: On a related note, what do you like for file encryption? Normally, I use blowfish.
<Peppe80iii> oskar-: do you know if it is the [accounting] section that should do the trick, just found that i missed that option..
<pozican> I need to dl a package from repos so that I can install it via apt without internet. How do I find all the deps, and where do I dl them and the file?
<alexex> Weez: can you post me the output of lspci | grep -i audio
<oskar-> Peppe80iii:  i do not even know that section. has it special meanings?
<oskar-> Peppe80iii:  i think you should not try upper or mixed case share names, because: "Section and parameter names are not case sensitive." (man smb.conf)
<oskar-> Pilot_51:  http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<oskar-> finally found it in my browsers' history ;)
<Weez> alex i will, it will take a few minutes cause i need to add an irc client to that pc
<wedgeoflemon> how do i make an application open at startup?
<alexex> i suppose you will need the snd_hda_intel drivers
<oskar-> wedgeoflemon:  at the startup of what? of linux, of the x session, of a terminal session?
<pozican> what are the deps for http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-backports-modules-intrepid?
<freeatlast> hi - Anyone use X-CD-Roast ? - When I start it - complains that needs to be configured 1st by Superuser 1st ? Any idea's ? ?
<stapel> i tried dvdrip, but struggled and used vlc in the end. VLC worked for me although the file is not playable with totem, just with vlc.
<thiebaude> wedgeoflemon: system-prefernence-sessions
<pozican> oops - linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<OpenBSDRulzs> freeatlast: start it as root and configure it
<thiebaude> startup programs-add, wedgeoflemon
<wedgeoflemon> where do i go to find the program i want to add?
<thiebaude> should be usr/bin
<freeatlast> OpenBSDRulzs: Thanks - Will try starting from terminal as sudo.
<oskar-> wedgeoflemon:  if you know the executable name, type: "which <executable_name>"
<NoIdeaMan> does Ubuntu come with firefox pre installed?
<Weez> alexex, where should i paste it?
<thiebaude> NoIdeaMan: yes
<OpenBSDRulzs> NoIdeaMan: Yes.
<Weez> NoIdeaMan, yes
<alexex> should be only one line
<Weez> lol
<thiebaude> lol
<Weez> oh ok
<thiebaude> :)
<NoIdeaMan> 75% downloaded
<JmCourir> Hi Guys.. is there any way to access from distance a virtualbox ?
<Karnak> hey guys, what program can i use to mount image files?
<quagga> JmCourir: turn on its vrdp server functionality
<pgib> Karnak, use 'mount'
<alec868> im trying to configure my touchpad, when i try to open gsynaptics i get an erro, i found the fix online but i dont know much terminal. and im worried about skrewing something up. can anyone help?
<JmCourir> quagga: Ok but what software I need to use on the my laptop to acces the vbox from my desktop ?
<weez_> alexex, 00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<NoIdeaMan> Karnak: PowerISO
<akibernitos> hello can anybody tell me how i can disable alt + right click?
<skrvirt> Karnak: mkdir /tmp/iso ; mount -o loop file.iso /tmp/iso
<soopaulo> hello
<memeemeee> what's a good low resource image viewer? I'm not using gnome
<pgib> NoIdeaMan, seriously? use PowerISO when Linux has built in support?
<quagga> JmCourir: tsclient to rdp in.  you'd also need a way of starting virtualbox on the desktop.  you can do that over vnc or ssh
<oskar-> memeemeee:  gqview
<andersonx> hi. i'm is from brasil. what is brasilian IRC of Ubuntu?
<soopaulo> i no hablo inglish
<NoIdeaMan> if u have windows
<memeemeee> thanks oskar-
<bustaplz> What would be the best way to share a NTFS storage drive from my Ubuntu machine to my Mac?
<NoIdeaMan> im pretty sure he has windows atm
<quagga> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<andersonx> thanks
<andersonx> :D
<quagga> ah no bot.  what the heck
<alexex> and this on please: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<pgib> oh ok.. that is odd for a #ubuntu channel
<OpenBSDRulzs> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pgib> most people run... linux
<Weez> grrr locked up with these new nvidia display drivers
<Weez> ok gimme a sec
<OpenBSDRulzs> Correction of pgib: Most people in this IRC channel run Linux.
<Karn`> irc.otaku-irc.fr
<ikonia> Karn`: ?
<vocal9> Karnak: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5979
<JmCourir> quagga: ok first the vbox on the desktop needs to be open and after this i can use tsclient on my laptop to connect with rdp ?
<pgib> OpenBSDRulzs, that's what I said
<quagga> JmCourir: yes, you should be able to.  as long as the desktop isn't firewalling that port or anything
<redcom7> hi all
<NoIdeaMan> is Linux faster than Windows XP?
<quagga> JmCourir: you also have to turn on the RDP functionality in virtualbox per machine
<Karn`> oups ^
<mimor> can someone point me out to a place where I can find the tech-spec's of the "recall" function with mail?
<JmCourir> quagga: ok i saw that tsclient is for linux.. is there any software similar for windows xp to access ubuntu
<ikonia> NoIdeaMan: depends on your usage and hardware and setup
<ikonia> nomoa: very subjective
<redcom7> can i ask something about why ubuntu cannot find my network card????
<ikonia> redcom7: what card is it ?
<thiebaude> NoIdeaMan:for me it is
<redcom7> realtek
<ikonia> redcom7: wired or wirless
<quagga> JmCourir: yeah, the remote desktop viewer.  rdp is a microsoft protocal
<Aperculum> hmm, fedora installer is way more flexible than ubuntu's :/
<ikonia> Aperculum: thats great, but how does that aid a support channel ?
<redcom7> there is no led that "lan1" for example not  connected
<redcom7> wired
<redcom7> ethernet
<ikonia> redcom7: do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<oskar-> Aperculum: some users want simplicity ;)
<redcom7> yes
<redcom7> i have
<ikonia> redcom7: could you pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a" please.
<JmCourir> quagga: ok thanks I'll make some test right now.. . by the way .. Do I need to activate something else in Ubuntu 8.10 to be able to access the VRDP of vBox ?
<redcom7> the results ok
<ikonia> redcom7: could you pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a" please.
<Weez> alexex, no such file or directory
<diffred> anyone knows how to minimize Deluge to the system tray?
<alexex> hm
<alexex> strange
<quagga> JmCourir: provided the machine is not firewalling the ports, i don't believe you have to no
<redcom7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76122/
<redcom7> is that correct
<ikonia> redcom7: thats a good sign
<redcom7> th pastebin i mean is my first time
<ikonia> redcom7: you have an eth0 card, with a valid ip/subet
<bustaplz> What would be the best way to share a NTFS storage drive from my Ubuntu machine to my Mac?
<jimmygoon> Anyone familiar with a way of sharing my music as if it is an iTunes shared library from Ubuntu?
<ikonia> bustaplz: samba
<JmCourir> quagga: WoW great .. you have answered to all my questions !! Thanks a lot.. I 'll try right away to work with that vbox
<syslq> Ubuntu 8.10 network configuration software was not installed by default. Is that a bug? I had no problem fetching it with aptitude
<Pilot_51> The bad sector turns out to be on the NTFS partition, which is rather old from when I used XP Home as my server OS (yeah, scary)
<quagga> JmCourir: good luck
<JmCourir> quagga: thanks
<redcom7> and????
<Aperculum> there should be advanced installer too, or alternate installer should support usb-sticks
<syslq> Pilot_51: Wanna talk about it?
<ikonia> redcom7: try this "sudo mii-tool eth0" and put the output in a pastebin
<Pilot_51> :P
<oskar-> Pilot_51:  then you also should do a chkdsk (might be written similar) with sector error detection in windows
<redcom7> ok i will be back in 5 min
<Pilot_51> I'll just say I'm happy I finally got a Linux distro that I didn't break within a few weeks of installing.
<redcom7> thnx
<bustaplz> ikonia: Are you sure I need samba to share between the two? Seems like I could do it without samba.
<oskar-> or is there a free ntfs fsck?
<ikonia> bustaplz: how ?
<ikonia> bustaplz: NFS for example ?
<skrvirt> Pilot_51: how did you manage to break the previous ones ? :)
<bustaplz> ikonia: don't know, I've used samba a ton, just wondering what the options are
<ikonia> bustaplz: well, any network sharing service, samba/nfs etc
<Pilot_51> Yeah I might as well, good thing I didn't delete the Windows partition, I guess
<bustaplz> ikonia: I only really know samba, and I know enough about linux to know there are always different ways
<smith> Eaah , xbill is somthing ! :)
<ikonia> bustaplz: those are the two real options
<bustaplz> ikonia: so network sharing isn't really something built into linux?
<ikonia> bustaplz: there is an NFS server built into the kernel
<bustaplz> ikonia: sorry if that is a stupid question.
<Pilot_51> skrvirt: Most of it involved trying to get my video card/monitor to work properly, with refresh rate and such.
<syslq> Is ntfs-3g safe for rw usage?
<bustaplz> ikonia: let me google NFS a bit, never read anything about it
<skrvirt> Pilot_51: model's ?
<ikonia> bustaplz: very simple
<Pilot_51> I had a CRT at the time and 60Hz is murdur.
<Weez> is there a way to force ubuntu to boot to a commandline without having access to a terminal? i updated my video driver and now it locks up just before i get to the login screen so i have no way to downgrade to the older drivers
<ikonia> syslq: safer than it has been, but it's still a closed source/revered engineered solution, so there is still a risk
<icqnumber> syslq, yes, it is stable
<skrvirt> Pilot_51: flickering eyes are cool :P
<macjason0607> sheesh
<macjason0607> 8.10 takes forever to download
<icqnumber> ikonia, is ntfs-3g a closed source project?
<guntbert> Weez: boot to safe mode should help
<ikonia> icqnumber: no, but ntfs as a file system is
<Pilot_51> skrvirt: The card in my server is a 512MB GeForce FX 5700LE with VIVO.
<ikonia> macjason0607: no, your isp/the isp of the server your using causes that
<oskar-> Weez: what do you mean with "command line without terminal"?
<Pilot_51> I wanted to get the VIVO to work, but no luck there.
<skrvirt> Pilot_51: on vista nvidia updates doesnt seem to work at all
<Pilot_51> I didn't want to break Ubuntu this time so I gave up before getting dangerous.
<skrvirt> heh
<Pilot_51> skrvirt: That might be one reason I don't use Vista.
<Weez> guntbert, how do i do that? i dont ever see a grub window
<skrvirt> Pilot_51: even those who sell it hate it :P
<quagga> what are folks using as a gmail notifier in ubuntu these days.  i'm tired of keeping a browser page open to it all the time
<vocal9> don't we have a kickban for mentioning vista here??
<icqnumber> ikonia, yes, but if developers of the ntfs-3g project say that their stuff has a stable status, do not you believe this?
<vocal9> =D
<MTecknology> I'm trying to run the Live CD on somebodies computer. It gets to a brown screen and the login sound plays but then a little while later the screen goes black but the cursor stays on the screen. I can move it - but nothing else happens. I also can't switch to a tty... Any ideas?
<ikonia> icqnumber: the product is stable, the interface to NTFS will never be "stable" as Microsoft consistantly apply patches/updates
<Pilot_51> Really as far as I can tell the only reason I still use XP as my primary OS is because I play a lot of games that Wine can't handle.
<ikonia> Pilot_51: this is a support channel, try to keep chatter to support requests please.
<redcom7> hi ikonia i am back
<ikonia> redcom7: ok
<Pilot_51> ikonia: Sorry :(
<guntbert> Weez: you said it locks before you get to login, thats after grub, but in this case i gotta pass :( sorry
<ikonia> Pilot_51: no need for hat, don't worry, just a heads up
<galego> Hello, I'm looking into use a USB memory stick to run Ubuntu from it, what's the best flavor for it?
<ikonia> galego: doesn't matter really
<redcom7> eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link
<Weez> guntbert, yea sorry i wasnt more clear
<redcom7> just this
<Weez> i dont get there
<icqnumber> ikonia, okey, thank you, i follow your point
<kc8pxy_> how do i run a java webstart file under ubuntu?
<skrvirt> Pilot_51: Yeah, hope they release more games for linux. That wow would be a good start
<oskar-> MTecknology:  then something goes very wrong. perhaps try to switch to one of the vts (or start in single user mode) and look for errors in dmesg or the syslog
<pozican> where are the files downlaoded via apt stored?
<kc8pxy_> .jnlp extension
<Pilot_51> Ok so back to the bad block stuff.....
<ikonia> redcom7: ok, thats interesting, so it looks like the card is there and working, but either the cable it's using or the device it's plugged into is not there
<Flannel> pozican: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ikonia> redcom7: or broke
<oskar-> pozican:  /var/cache/apt/archives
<xrhstaras66> thank you for your help
<MTecknology> oskar-: I'm trying safe graphics mode now...
<pozican> Flannel: thanks - And this will be where it is if I do a download only option?
<redcom7> yes but now with windows is ok
<scientes> wtf firefox is complaining abou permissions on /tmp
<ikonia> redcom7: what's it plugged into ?
<redcom7> ??
<scientes> its s tmpfs not in anyways uful with 1777
<ikonia> redcom7: what device is it plugged into
<redcom7> router
<ikonia> scientes: don't need to see wtf
<ikonia> redcom7: and if you reboot into windows now it works %100
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MTecknology> oskar-: You missed the part where i said live cd?
<oskar-> MTecknology:  yes ;)
<bustaplz> ikonia: I need to set my storage drive to auto mount first, I think. For this I need to make an entry in /etc/fstab?
<lc0957059> does anybody here have a Compaq Presario CQ50-110US by any chance?
<ikonia> bustaplz: very good yes
<MTecknology> oskar-: yup - that works - must be compiz
<redcom7> its a router and on it a dreambox is this matters?
<pozican> if I put the files from apt cache onto another computer - that new computer shouldn't have to redownload those files correct?
<ikonia> redcom7: I have no idea what a dreambox is
<bustaplz> ikonia: do you know any guides for editting fstab?
<bustaplz> ikonia: it's uncharted territory for me
<ikonia> bustaplz: use the existing entries as an example, and type "man fstab" for info
<ikonia> redcom7: if you boot into windows now, it works %100 ?
<redcom7> yes
<oskar-> MTecknology:  ok ;) for learning it's best to solve problems on ones own. and i should read better ;)
<redcom7> 100%
<ikonia> redcom7: is it possible (I don't know your hardware) that the router is not allowing a connection on that port aas it's already assigned to the windows "card" even though it's the same hardware
<ikonia> redcom7: have you tried a different port on the router
<redcom7> and the dreambox lan2 ik ok also
<redcom7> you mean lan1 lan2 lan3 ethernet ???
<ikonia> redcom7: any other port
<galego> hey, thanks, Ikonia. can I include some forensic tools from backtrack 3 into it?
<w00t> hi, whenever I enable the nvidia driver for my graphics, it seems to suddenly know better than myself and my system and restrict me to 640x480, how can I inform it otherwise so I can actually use resolutions from later than 1995?
<ikonia> galego: ??
<Xcerca> what are the commands to start open office , i just installed it but they're not on the menu ?
<ikonia> Xcerca: it comes with open office pre-installed
<ikonia> Xcerca: why did you need to install it, it's already there
<redcom7> let see if i understand you think that is better to reboot the router or just to connect to any other hole the ethernet cable???
<shea279> Does anybody here have a Compaq Presario CQ50-110US
<Xcerca> ikonia to install open office 3
<ikonia> redcom7: just plug into another ethernet socket in the router
<ikonia> shea279: just ask the question
<Peppe80iii> now i hav e manged to come across another problem, some how i have managed to get rid of the support for writing to my ntfs external disk (i am pretty sure that this worked from the beginning as i used the drive as buckup when i formated the other disks to ext3) For some reason i can no longer write to the external ntfs drive (the only thing i have done is to change some stuff so it is mounted with my account as user i
<ikonia> Xcerca: where did you get open office 3 ?
<redcom7> ok
<Xcerca> i removed ubuntu open office
<redcom7> i will
<oskar-> Xcerca:  normally ooffice, oowriter and so on
<Xcerca> ikonia , google
<ikonia> Xcerca: you downloaded open office from google ?
<macjason0607> jrib, you alive ?
<Xcerca> i don't remeber the web page , maye openoffice.org
<oskar-> ubuntu 8.10 comes with Ooo 2.4.1, right?
<macjason0607> when i download the new iso and burn it can i update within ubuntu or should i just do a brand new reinstall ?
<shea279> I have a Compaq Presario CQ50-110US and i get a kernel panic every time i try to boot any linux operating system (ubuntu is one of them)
<shea279> any ideas?
<starenka> Peppe80iii: so you can mount it, but can't write? is it a permission problem?
<Peppe80iii> now i hav e manged to come across another problem, some how i have managed to get rid of the support for writing to my ntfs external disk (i am pretty sure that this worked from the beginning as i used the drive as buckup when i formated the other disks to ext3) For some reason i can no longer write to the external ntfs drive (the only thing i have done is to change some stuff so it is mounted with my account as user i
<Xcerca> oskar- correct,  but oo 3 is out now
<FriarT> Where is best place to get help with boot problem (Realtek 8139) since ungrade?  Was working fine until install of ubuntu 8.10  I'm using Toshiba A70 laptop with 8139.  Also won't auto-start firestarter on boot.
<nintendork87> my numpad isnt working now, it did earlier, is this a ubuntu problem?
<starenka> !spam | Peppe80iii
<ubottu> Peppe80iii: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<oskar-> Xcerca:  yes, that would also be a reason for me to upgrade manually before maybe 9.04 has it
<galego> what I mean is that blacktrack linux has a lot of forensic tools that I need and I'd like to see if I can add such tools to this distribuition.
<starenka> !Repeat | Peppe80iii
<ubottu> Peppe80iii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nintendork87> five is like left clicking
<ikonia> galego: do you know how to re-package distros ?
<w00t> so, anyone know why nvidia's drivers would be deciding to lock my resolution to 640x480?
<starenka> Peppe80iii: so you can mount it, but can't write? is it a permission problem?
<nintendork87> seven is moving up to the top left corner
<bustaplz> ikonia: if I just add /dev/sdc1      /media/Storage ntfs to fstab would that work? if I issue #mount I can see the options but I'm not sure how I would add them into fstab
<nintendork87> its like a mouse
<nintendork87> is that a setting?
<Xcerca> is it possile to use wild cards with apt-get or aptitude ?  like * ?
<Peppe80iii> okay, sry just added that it was 8.10, as i have some sort of notion that some ntfs support has changed...
<LjL> Xcerca: no
<oskar-> w00t:  maybe it does not detect the monitor correctly? sometimes manually setting the possible frequency ranges helps out of this
<nintendork87> might be from compiz
<galego> I'm sorry, but I don't I'm just using it to repair computers and I'm loving it but I'm a hardware guy, not software, hehe.
<LjL> Xcerca: well, with aptitude possibly
<shea279> I have a Compaq Presario CQ50-110US and i get a kernel panic every time i try to boot any linux operating system (ubuntu is one of them)--can anyone help me?
<ikonia> bustaplz: a.) ntfs driver is read only, b.) make sure /media/Storage exists, c.) use uuid's *get them from blockid command* instead of /dev/sdc
<LjL> Xcerca: but not just "*", they'd be more complicated anyway (and would only apply to "search", not other commands, i suspect)... check the aptitude manual
<w00t> oskar-: I'd find that somewhat odd, as I've been using this monitor without issues from 7.04 upwards. It was even working with 8.10 until I decided to reboot to apply recent upgrades, too (last 10-12 days or so)
<w00t> oskar-: if that is the problem, though, I'm still none the wiser as to how to resolve it -- i've no idea at all where to start or what to do
<thiebaude> w00t: what does xrandr show in  a terminal
<bustaplz> ikonia: I would use UUID so that if the label changes it still knows what drive to mount?
<w00t> thiebaude: http://rafb.net/p/ivhuFf18.html
<macjason0607> guys im aabout to update to 8.10 with a new iso .. should i update within ubuntu or just start fresh ?
<nintendork87> any ideas why my num pad is acting like a mouse?
<zzl> #summer
<Odd-rationale> macjason0607: up to you... i personally like fresh installs...
<jrib> nintendork87: ctrl-shift-numlock or keyboard preferences somewhere
<zzl> someone join #summer
<macjason0607> ok so Odd-rationale im going to do a fixmbr to boot into windows .. then just install like i never installed right ?
<hmw_pidgin> in the terminal, i was in a subfolder of my home dir. i opened a new tab and my .bash_profile couldnt be found because the new session was also in the sub dir. is this intended or a bug?
<shea279> I have a Compaq Presario CQ50-110US and i get a kernel panic every time i try to boot any linux operating system (ubuntu is one of them)--Can anyone please help me
<FriarT> Where do I go for boot probs since update to 8.10?
<djungelkraem> anyone know how to get xchat-gnome to be minimized in systray?
<nintendork87> jrib: you haven't yet failed to help me :D
<Odd-rationale> macjason0607: just install ontop of your existing install.... in the partitioning step, just make sure to leave your windows partiton alone. the installer should detect the window systm and add it to the bootloader.
<kc8pxy_> "stupid" me installed windows AFTER ubuntu.  how do i retore my grub MBR?
<hmw_pidgin> djungelkraem i am installing it. stand by
<Odd-rationale> !grub | kc8pxy_
<ubottu> kc8pxy_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<djungelkraem> hmw_pidgin: installing xchat-gnome to see how? :P
<hmw_pidgin> djungelkraem yes
<kindofabuzz> my intrepid displays the wrong refresh rate, MRS says i'm at 50 when the monitor says it's at 85. When I installed intrepid (fresh) MRS did report 85. After several reboots, it's at 50. known bug?
<Odd-rationale> djungelkraem: i don't think you can. but you can use alltray...
<Peppe80iii> starenka: i think it is some permission i manage to change, since i used it for writing before i fidled around with owner ship for the drive (to be able to share it with samba)
<oskar-> djungelkraem, hmw_pidgin: i found it too circumcised in comparison with the original
<djungelkraem> Odd-rationale: whats that?
<Pilot_51> Was the shutdown button removed from the login screen in 8.10?
<Odd-rationale> djungelkraem: minimize gnome-xchat to tray...
<kappaccino> circumcised?
<starenka> Peppe80iii: does writing work w/ sudo?
<hmw_pidgin> oskar- djungelkraem i use pidgin, its quite nice
<oskar-> kappaccino:  maybe the wrong word ;) i used a dictionary ;)
<djungelkraem> im installing x-chat standard instead
<oskar-> yea, that works and integrates well
<Odd-rationale> djungelkraem: i beleive there was this plugin that was suppose to let you minimized to tray... but i found it rather buggy...
<Pilot_51> How am I supposed to shut down/reboot without logging in?
<hmw_pidgin> djungelkraem oops. i thought you meant the non-gnome prog -  i'd need to google myself on that
<Peppe80iii> starenka: i will check, sry a bit of a noob, and... =)
<amikrop> Can I write the 700MB iso to a DVD instead of a CD?
<Odd-rationale> Pilot_51: from the login screen? i beleive it is on the lower left corner? no?
<Odd-rationale> amikrop: i believe you can.... but dvd's are more expensive...
<starenka> Peppe80iii: np, me too. well if it works under sudo just chown the dir where you have mounted the disk and chmod it
<nintendork32> i have LILO or whatever that bootloader is installed on the same partition as ubuntu so i have to use the bootmenu to boot from the ubuntu drive. how can i uninstall LILO and install GRUB on the MBR?
<erUSUL> Pilot_51: with the gdm screen or hitting the power button
<thegoatmilkguy> amikrop it should work fine... I've done it before
<w00t> thiebaude: ping, did you get that pastebin?
<starenka> Peppe80iii: you can do all this in gui too
<djungelkraem> Pilot_51: change to tty2 or something and sudo reboot
<Pilot_51> Odd-rationale: It used to be in 8.04, but not in 8.10, not for me anyway.
<amikrop> thegoatmilkguy: ok, thanks
<amikrop> Odd-rationale: thanks
<Odd-rationale> Pilot_51: strange...
<thiebaude> w00t: yea i did, but i dont know how you would fix that
<starenka> Peppe80iii: off for a cigaratte, keep me informed ;)
<shea279__> I have a Compaq Presario CQ50-110US and i get a kernel panic every time i try to boot any linux operating system (ubuntu is one of them)--can anyone please help me?
<Peppe80iii> starenka: yes it works!!! how can i now make it work for my default user?
<Pilot_51> I forget what the key combination was to switch to the shell thing.
<starenka> Peppe80iii: read what i wrote ya
<w00t> thiebaude: what does it imply? graphics aren't really an area I know much^Wanything about :p
<Odd-rationale> Pilot_51: ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<Conexion> Does anybody know what Linux Mint's most recent distro is based off of? (Intrepid, Hardy, etc)
<Conexion> I can't seem to get a straight answer out of them xD
<kitche> Conexion: look at the  mint site and find out
<Conexion> I did
<shea279__> Are there any general troubleshooting steps for solving a hardware based kernel panic?
<Pilot_51> Odd-rationale: Thanks, I tried Ctrl+Shift+stuff. :P
<Conexion> it doesn't mention Ubuntu anywhere
<nintendork32> i have LILO or whatever that bootloader is installed on the same partition as ubuntu so i have to use the bootmenu to boot from the ubuntu drive. how can i uninstall LILO and install GRUB on the MBR?
<thiebaude> w00t: im not sure
<starenka> Peppe80iii: meanwhile you can examine these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions (permissions & owners)
<Conexion> Hardy apparently
<thiebaude> w00t: you said you enabled your graphics card driver?
<oskar-> shea279__:  yes, exchange the defect piece of hardware ;-)
<Asymmetry> Having an interesting problem with my Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit server install. Everything installs properly, then I restart... and I end up with this: grub> _
<Asymmetry> No error, no nothing. Just a grub prompt.
<eclectic> my non-techie friend, who i am techie for, discovered and came to depend on the ctrl-alt +/- feature of X to compensate for poor vision; upgraded her to 8.10 and this doesn't work now; anyone know how to turn on this feature in intrepid?
<OxDeadC0de> eclectic I think you're talking about the zoom feature of compiz are you not?
<nintendork32> Asymmestry: try "exit"
<shea279__> any general troubleshoting steps for solving a kernel panic?
<shea279__> on an hp laptop
<Asymmetry> nintendork32, ... I really hope you're joking.
<erUSUL> eclectic: why not use the included magnifier and other accesibility options ??? also compiz has a more powerfull zoom plugin
<eclectic> no, just a feature of xorg
<Xcerca> it sucks having ubuntu when the u button sticks on your keyboard....
<eclectic> she got used to it on dapper
<OxDeadC0de> eclectic make sure comiz-fusion is installed, check ccsm (compiz-fusion-settings-manager) package, make sure enhanced zoom is enabled - by default it'll be set to windows key + scroll wheel
<nintendork32> Asymmetry: no but i'm wrong its quit
<nintendork32> Asymmetry, really
<Asymmetry> nintendork32, and that'll let the system continue booting?
<nintendork32> its quit
<nintendork32> Asymmetry should
<redcom7> ikonio : nothing my friend
<richard_> hi, how can i block a program from accessing to internet??, i got firestarter.
<redcom7> something else???
<scientes> where is trash?
<kitche> !trash > scientes
<redcom7> i now search for drivers
<ubottu> scientes, please see my private message
<logophobia> hi, I can't get tracker to index my evolution emails (IMAP). I got all the options set but it still ignores all my email accounts
<oskar-> shea279__:  kernel panics can have several reasons. general tips can only be of quite trivial natur like "read the error messages". if you provide the error messages, maybe someone can help you
<nintendork32> i have LILO or whatever that bootloader is installed on the same partition as ubuntu so i have to use the bootmenu to boot from the ubuntu drive. how can i uninstall LILO and install GRUB on the MBR?
<eclectic> ﻿OxDeadC0de: is compiz the only way?  it's installed and works but that machine lacks power to make it work without dragging
<eclectic> and it worked fine for her on 6.04
<macjason0607> guys .. so im assuming when i install 8.10 ubuntu flash will be easier to install right ?
<OxDeadC0de> eclectic you can use the zoom option from the accessability menu like the other guy suggested a min ago
<jrib> macjason0607: yes, it will "just work"
<Pilot_51> This is very minor, but has anyone else experienced a problem where dragging a window past the edge of the screen wraps around with a black silhouette on the other side of the screen?
<thiebaude> macjason0607: it should be in synaptic
<macjason0607> jrib, also if i have to keep reinstalling what is the best way to backup my whole hd
<thiebaude> flash 10
<jrib> !backup > macjason0607
<ubottu> macjason0607, please see my private message
<ASrock> i visited a web site that said i need java to view...how do get the firefox plugin or w/e is required to do this
<jrib> macjason0607: you shouldn't have to reinstall though
<macjason0607> jrib, i thought a clean install was the best
<w00t> thiebaude: hmm, in my Xorg log, I have something which looks relevant: (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
<jrib> macjason0607: I've always upgraded
<macjason0607> jrib, after i burn to a cd what do i do ?
<erUSUL> ASrock: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<dethdol> install from cd
<macjason0607> dethdol, same way ?
<ASrock> erUSUL: thanks
<dethdol> yes boot from cd
<macjason0607> same way as i did the first install right ?
<macjason0607> ok
<dethdol> and read the options
<macjason0607> easy enough
<oskar-> w00t:  that edid is the information which frequencies are possible, i think
<macjason0607> bbs
<macjason0607> upgrading
<FloodBot1> macjason0607: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dethdol> did you gert to back anything up?
<hexa-> hello, i have issues with my second soundcard, it just won't play any sound at all. its an audigy2 and i tried every plug that is there, no sound at all.
<dethdol> do you have intergrated sound turned on?
<dethdol> and y have teo cards?
<Peppe80iii> starenka: Thanks i manage to get it to work, it was a permission problem, i solved it by using pysdm (device manager) and reading i.e. uncheking mount as read only =) , i have not learn yet every different combo of chmod 755 and 077 or what ever, will have to read up on that some day.. Tanks to you i got on the right track and solved it.. thanks and good nigth..
<computerdude> what external usb dvd burners work with ubuntu 8.04?
<w00t> how can I try tell X manually what resolution to use, then?
<shea279__> Does anybody here have a Compaq Presario CQ50 110US?
<oskar-> w00t:  in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you should write to the "Monitor" section the value ranges for VertRefresh and HorizSync. after that it should work
<Rockj> Brasero disc burning , why can't I change Burning speed? it says "max speed" only :/
<w00t> oskar-: silly question, but how do I know what those settings are? :)
<shea279__> does anyone have any general troubleshooting steps for a HP hardware based kernel panic?
<Myrtti> w00t: google your monitor make and model
<oskar-> w00t:  best from your monitor manual
<w00t> bleh
<hexa-> dethdol, i have two cards, one onboard one pci
<RomD> hexa- deactivate the onboard card in the bios
<hexa-> i want to use both cards
<computerdude> 	what external usb dvd burners work with ubuntu 8.04?
<hexa-> for switching applications sound between speakers and headphones
<shea279__> Does anyone here have a Compaq Presario CQ50 110US notebook with ubuntu up and running?
<kevind> hello, is there somewhere I can get the classic sounds from ubuntu 5.10?
<dethdol> i dont think you can
<dethdol> unless you know how to play with the irq's in the bios
<RomD> I've got an audigy 2 too and as far as I remember I couldn't get it working in windows xp back then until I turned the onboard one off
<kevind> startup/shutdown sound, menu sound, etc
<macjason0607> guys .. when i try to burn the iso in ubuntu it says error choose a lower speed .. i chose the lowest speed and it still won't write
<oskar-> kevind:  try to get the old packages, maybe from an old live cd
<kevind> k
<kevind> perhaps i can find the old iso on google and extract em :)
<macjason0607> any ideas ?
<^hellfire^> dobranoc
<oskar-> kevind:  yes, maybe. also the deb packages should be convertable, in order to extract files of it
<tc-> I'm having problems with my laptop volume buttons, if I press volume- it will not detect when I release the button and keep turning the volume down until I restart gdm, same for volume+, seems like it doesn't detect the release of the volume buttons. Is this a known fault, and is there a fix for it?
<computerdude> 	what external usb dvd burners work with ubuntu 8.04?
<oskar-> computerdude:  noone seems to know it here. perhaps have a look at some linux specific hardware pages
<SherlawkDragon> hey, I can't seem to load applets...
<SherlawkDragon> that Ubuntu or Firefox?
<musikgoat|main> computerdude: try checking at ubuntuhcl.org
<SherlawkDragon> is there a way to update my applet support?
<djungelkraem> sudo shutdown -h now what does the h mean?
<musikgoat|main> djungelkraem: halt
<musikgoat|main> djungelkraem: man shutdown for more info
<vocal9> whats better torsmo or conky?
<smorken> hi I am trying to use an update for ubuntu and I got an error message : http://paste.ubuntu.com/76143/ does anyone know what this means?
<rano> dtzjhfzurtnjmzukjzu
<thiebaude> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vocal9> thiebaude: lol
<w00t> oskar-: will restarting gdm be enough to reload xorg.conf?
<thiebaude> :)
<vocal9> thiebaude: very lame
<musikgoat|main> smorken: sudo apt-get update before installing
<hexa-> hah RomD, never say never
<hexa-> RomD, the card is set to digital audio by default
<djungelkraem> musikgoat|main, doesnt shutdown only work?
<oskar-> w00t:  restarting in this way will do it for sure: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hexa-> hexa-, changed this to analog and it works like a charm
<musikgoat|main> djungelkraem: there are different shutdown commands, like -r for reboot
<thiebaude> vocal9:very lame of the bot,eh
<djungelkraem> musikgoat|main, poweroff or halt works too right?
<musikgoat|main> djungelkraem: not sure specifically
<djungelkraem> ok thx anyway :)
<rdvon> Trying to install ubuntu, it's not showing anything at the partition step though.
<smorken> musikgoat|main, i am using the automatic update dialog....does this mean I need to add sudo to its startup?
<rdvon> It's blank with greyed out buttons.
<thiebaude> rdvon: you using the live cd?
<oskar-> djungelkraem:  see the man page of halt and reboot for function and relationship to shutdown
<rdvon> thiebaude: yeah
<musikgoat|main> smorken: thats the error you get?  select "check" and try again
<vlAm> Connect now to http://www.xradio.nl:8000/listen.pls nonstop music 128kb!
<vlAm> Connect now to http://www.xradio.nl:8000/listen.pls nonstop music 128kb!
<FloodBot1> vlAm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rdvon> thiebaude: I tried using gparted also, I couldn't unmount the hard drive.
<rdvon> thiebaude: th mount point is at /cdrom which is *weird*
<SherlawkDragon> is there a way to update my applet support?
<oskar-> SherlawkDragon:  what is that?
<vocal9> how come when i open conky it opens a terminal and runs shouldn't the terminal be invisible?
<SherlawkDragon> (I shouldn't... I have the devkit...)
<fosco_> vocal9: it depends on the config
<vocal9> fosco_: how can i turn it off
<fosco_> gedit ~/.conkyrc
<cheater_> Why can no programs read my mp3's on my network computers?
<cheater_> what is the path?
<tc-> Found solution on forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974723&highlight=volume+button+stuck
<oskar-> cheater_:  do you want a program to play mp3s found on windows shares?
<brandan> is it possible to get C++Version 5 on ubuntu 8.10
<rdvon> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bY18C-2dexZHk--Ic3qkmA?authkey=gb8bd2gJ5N8 what's going on?
<retro_> brandan: you mean libraries ?
<SherlawkDragon> brandan> yes, of course
<brandan> yes
<thomas_1> I was wondering if I could get some help, I was messing around with my ui and I accidentally disabled the feature where if you move a window to the edge of the screen it will change workspaces - does anyone know how to enable this feature?
<SherlawkDragon> brandan> look at the Subversions
<brandan> they said i needed to decompile the application made by EA and recompile it
<brandan> where do i find the subversions
<rdvon> look at this! it's all greyed out!
<rdvon> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jfHeHAWo8XMMpkvJDm7lLA?authkey=gb8bd2gJ5N8
<sulan> I've just made a clean install of Intrepid Ibex and managed to connect my Mighty Mouse - it moves but it won't click!
<rdvon> I can't install ubuntu! help!
<cheater_> oskar-:  YESS!! YESS!!! :D
<pozican> so I'm copying the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to another computer - This next computer wont' have to dl any packages right?
<SherlawkDragon> brandan> you're trying to get a Windows game to port to Linux?
<brandan> no
<SherlawkDragon> *program
<brandan> Linux  Game server
<shea279__> Anybody have any general troubelshooting steps for a Kernel Panic on startup?
<donkehofdarkness> use opengl pls
<brandan> ^^
<donkehofdarkness> k thx
<mirza__> How would I install the GTK+ Theme Engine?
<brandan> http://www.renegadeforums.com/index.php?t=msg&goto=331429&rid=0http://www.renegadeforums.com/index.php?t=msg&goto=331429&rid=0
<cheater_> oskar-: do you mind if I msg you?
<brandan> http://www.renegadeforums.com/index.php?t=msg&goto=331429&rid=0
<FloodBot1> brandan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandan> sorry
<thomas_1> does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<charred> Hello, I'm having trouble getting my x-fi xtremegamer sound card working. I previously had OSS4 installed, but since have tried compiling their drivers. I have tried uninstalling oss and then reinstalling the kernel. I get the following error trying to compile it http://paste.ubuntu.com/76148/. I believe it's a problem with ALSA, but I'm new to this and am not sure. Any help would be appreciated. :)
<SherlawkDragon> anyone know where I can get the Java Applet plugin for Firefox?
<oskar-> cheater_:  the address format used in nautilus (for browsing) and totem (for playing; there are also other apps) is smb://COMPUTER/SHARE/file.mp3 or instead of COMPUTER its ip. if you want, pm me, but i have not much time left ;)
<brandan> SherlawkDeagon, Add / Remove Program search java
<Asymmetry> So, I've tried to get the system working via the grub prompt, but even when I get it to boot, it fails out with the following: Gave up waiting for root device.
<vocal9> what setting in conkyrc is if it opens terminal while its running??
<SherlawkDragon> brandan> thanks...
<smorken> FloodBot1 is being a jerk
<fosco_> vocal9: go to www.gnome-look.org and pick some examples from there
<sfears> vocal9: paste it
<oskar-> Asymmetry:  then you should try to add a kernel parameter root=/dev/xxx or maybe UUID-based root=UUID=xxxxxx
<brandan> SherawkDragon, No Problem
<Asymmetry> oskar-, How do I add a kernel parameter via the grub loader prompt?
<thomas_1> uhh, anyone? How to I enable the feature to drag windows between workspaces?
<Asymmetry> oskar-, I've never used the prompt before.
<Pilot_51> Checkdisk in XP spotted the same file that gave me trouble and replaced the bad clusters. :)
<c0d3-r3d> how do i get xmms i tried to do sudo apt-get install xmms and it said it was called something else
<richo123> Assymetry: Try the kernel parameter rootdelay=130
<sfears> c0d3-r3d: "apt-cache search xmms"
<rdvon> The partitioner is showing NOTHING. I can't install UBUNTU. Help! http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jfHeHAWo8XMMpkvJDm7lLA?authkey=gb8bd2gJ5N8
<jrib> !xmms | c0d3-r3d
<ubottu> c0d3-r3d: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<oskar-> Asymmetry:  with "kernel ..." you can give the parameters after the kernel image file like this: kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 quiet
<jrib> rdvon: did you read the release notes?
<rdvon> jrib: no.
<jrib> rdvon: read them
<brandan> Where can i find the old version of C++ V.5
<jrib> !notes > rdvon
<ubottu> rdvon, please see my private message
<sayers> Sound works in all my apps but it does not in flash ?
<Asymmetry> oskar-, I'm starting to think that Intrepid's handling of LVM is broken.
<jrib> brandan: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<oskar-> Asymmetry:  maybe, i don't know lvm ;)
<brandan> Running a old program on linux
<brandan> Running my linux game server with it compiled as the old C++
<oskar-> sayers:  that will be a pulseaudio issue
<rdvon> jrib: thanks... I think I may have screwed something up though..
<rdvon> jrib: how do I unmount a hard drive before it boots?
<jrib> rdvon: I don't understand what that means
<rdvon> jrib: did you read the release notes? :P
<jrib> rdvon: yep
<jrib> rdvon: umount
<rdvon> jrib: see my pm.
<jrib> please stay in the channel
<sayers> oskar-, okay ..
<brandan> can anyone help?
<rdvon> jrib: I don't want to spma.
<rdvon> *spam
<jrib> rdvon: you won't...
<rdvon> jrib: I just sent you a paragraph of info.
<jrib> rdvon: why can't you umount?
<rdvon> it's mounted to /cdrom
<jrib> rdvon: what is "it"?
<rdvon> the hdd i'm trying to install to >.<
<jrib> rdvon: why? Why do you need it mounted there?
<rdvon> jrib: I have no clue. It won't let me unmount it though.
<jackal> thomas_1: are you using compiz?
<thomas_1> jackal: yeah
<rdvon> jrib: livecd mounts it there automatically.
<jrib> rdvon: close any terminals that you have there and any other programs using it and umount
<jackal> thomas_1: If you go into the rotate-cube preferences, general tab, in ccsm, you can check the edge-flip move box and edge flip dnd box
<ftehw> cat /proc/bus/input/devices shows "macintosh mouse button emulation".  Any ideas what that is and why it's there?
<starenka> I got a strange Java bug - if the app uses GTK+ theme all words are without spaces - just one long word :(
<jackal> thomas_1: assuming you are using rotate cube
<gregd> hi guys, I'd like to use (in my ubuntu 8.10) kernel 2.6.28-rc8, what repository should I add to get it?
<anorexic> hello
<Asymmetry> There we go.
<rdvon> jrib: "Could not unmount /dev/sda1 umount: /cdrom: device is busy.
<rdvon>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<rdvon>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<gregd> hi guys, I'd like to use (in my ubuntu 8.10) kernel 2.6.28-rc6, what repository should I add to get it?
<Asymmetry> I had to figure out the right syntax for an LVM volume.
<musikgoat|main> !repeat | gregd
<ubottu> gregd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<anorexic> is there a way to manually triger that dialog which asks to enter password to unlock keyring?
<demonspork> Using Ubuntu 7.10 with compiz-fusion, while using TwinView for multiple displays, when I maximize VLC for a movie, it has a border, just 6 or 7 pixels wide, where the desktop background is visible
<demonspork> how do I fx that
<DIFH-iceroot> gregd: there is no repo for that kernel
<gregd> musikgoat|main: notice that my 2 question do differ ;)
<oskar-> rdvon:  "lsof | grep cdrom" will tell you, because of what it is busy
<thomas_1> jackal: thanks a lot!
<jackal> thomas_1: np :)
<rdvon> oskar: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<rdvon>       Output information may be incomplete.
<musikgoat|main> gregd: missed that, sorry...
<oskar-> rdvon:  run it as root (with sudo in front)
<andresj> audacity stops recording after one second when i have other tracks in the song; any ideas?
<gregd> DIFH-iceroot: so where can I find repo for the latest rc kernel?
<brandan> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5  is C++ runtime version 5 right?
<DIFH-iceroot> gregd: kernel.org and build yourselve
<jrib> rdvon: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<DIFH-iceroot> brandan: apt-cache policy libstdc++5
<cheater_> can someone please help me listen to my songs on my network with audacious. I cannot seem to locate them in any program that plays audio
<andypls1> hey where should i go to ask my java question?
<jrib> cheater_: checked ~/.gvfs/?
<c0d3-r3d> xmms2 didnt install to apps :(
<gregd> DIFH-iceroot: so is there any repo for any rc of 2.6.28 ?
<Win2Ubuntu> hi all :-)
<DIFH-iceroot> gregd: no as i said 2 times
<rdvon> oskar: http://pastebin.com/m55af75d6
<DVA5912> ﻿Anyone got any ideas why my themes are not sticking? I restart or log back in and it goes to some unkown theme that I don't even have on my pc.  the "dots" that spererate the sections on the tool bar are "raised' vertical bars.   is there a command to set the theme to "DarkLooks"?
<Win2Ubuntu> anyone know much about the game Balazar?
<zleap> nope
<vocal9> noopes
<oskar-> rdvon:  that was mainly for jrib, i think ;)
<Win2Ubuntu> kk, its a bit of a wtf lol
<vocal9> yes
<rdvon> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m55af75d6
<DVA5912> also anyone know of a game that does multiplayer+ voice comm?
<OxDeadC0de> Dr Pepper for the masses!!! http://www.drpepper.com/freeDrPepper/
<antoranz> guys,  I have enabled the nviia driver, but I think I'm not getting the 3d pepper from it.
<anorexic> ubuntu 8.04 how to trigger that dialog to enter password to unlock keychain?
<rdvon> oskar: what's your take on it.
<ninjafury> Is it possible to extract specific files from a RAR archive?
<ftehw> My mouse works fine unless i'm trying to use complex combinations (e.g. keyboard button + left click + right click + mouse movement).  In these complex simulateous input scenarios (often in-game) the input just gets dropped as if there was no input.  8.04 didn't seem to have this problem; the problem popped up in 8.10 upgrade.  any ideas?
<musikgoat|main> ninjafury: yes
<antoranz> could it be a problem with the nvidia card?
<musikgoat|main> ninjafury: in command line right?
<antoranz> i know there are some card the driver will not work with
<rdvon> someone.... help....
<cheater_> jrib: THANK YOU SO MUCH! now if I could only get my sound to work....hmm. Seemed to of stopped working after I did ran update manager
<oskar-> rdvon:  you want to umount /cdrom, right?
<jrib> rdvon: did you do what oskar- was saying?
<DVA5912> cheater_: so did mine
<vocal9> /
<ninjafury> musikgoat|main: yeah, but here's the thing. I'm downloading a multipart rar archive. So its got 250 parts, and I've downloaded 60. I know that the file I want is in the 60 parts. Can I extract it now, or do I have to wait?
<ftehw> antoranz: to whom were you just speaking?
<rdvon> jrib: yeah.
<rdvon> oskar: I can't mount /cdrom, I'm in the livecd
<cheater_> DVA5912: hmmm...really?
<musikgoat|main> ninjafury: thats different... not sure about that
<jrib> rdvon: no output from lsof
<rdvon> oskar: I don't know why /sda1 is even mounted though. :'(
<jrib> f?
<musikgoat|main> ninjafury: if you man rar, you can try extracting the file with this command: rar <command> [-<switch 1> -<switch N>] archive [files...]
<billybigrigger> has anyone lost x64 flash with the new firefox 3 update the other day?
<DVA5912> cheater_: yes, but after I rebooted it came back on..
<rdvon> jrib: it says can't stat tmpfs filesystem /cow
<antoranz> ftehw: whoever wants to help me
<oskar-> rdvon:  /dev/sda1 is mounted on /cdrom, and a cd is mounted on "/media/Ubuntu 8.10 i386"
<rdvon> I want ubuntu. :'(
<brandan> http://ubuntu.com
<demonspork> Using Ubuntu 7.10 with compiz-fusion, while using TwinView for multiple displays, when I fullscreen VLC for a movie, it has a border, just 6 or 7 pixels wide, where the desktop background is visible. how do I get rid of this border
<brandan> ^^
<ninjafury> musikgoat|main: Hmm, well I'll see if the man page has any clues
<rdvon> oskar: yes, now how do I get it so I can format and install ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> ninjafury: did you get an error when running rar archivename.rar [files...]
<oskar-> rdvon: you do not need to do that manually. the installer will ask for it and do it for you
<cheater_> well, I'm going to try a reboot and hopefully flash will be working and my sound will be fixed!
<musikgoat|main> ninjafury: *with the e switch
<rdvon> oskar: the partition editor is blanked out because /dev/sda1 can't be unmounted!!!
<oskar-> rdvon:  ah, ok
<oskar-> rdvon: have you tried it with a sudo in fron? sudo lsof | grep sda1
<oskar-> front
<ninjafury> musikgoat|main: no but I'll try that now
<rdvon> oskar: another "can't stat" error.
<oskar-> rdvon:  quite normal... also some other output?
<DVA5912> also anyone know of a game that does multiplayer+ voice comm?
<anorexic> ubuntu 8.04 how to trigger that dialog to enter password to unlock keychain?
<rdvon> fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/ubuntu/.gvfs
<mirza__> Is there any way to resize the taskbar in Ubuntu, even though it says "Some of these properties are locked down"?
<mirza__> Panel's I mean.
<rdvon> oskar: fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/ubuntu/.gvfs
<oskar-> rdvon:  like "xxxxx     1257     ubuntu  cwd    DIR   [...]"?
<MikeH> Evening guys, I'm having issues install ubuntu on my laptop, it takes ages to get to the language selection screen, then after that, the cursor animates, and doesn't go any further
<Slart> mirza__: properties, size doesn't work for you?
<MikeH> any ideas?
<rdvon> oskar: no. None of that.
<rdvon> This is ridiculous. :'( It's a livecd install which is normally flawless!
<oskar-> rdvon:  and you already tried a "umount /cdrom", i presume?
<oskar-> ;-)
<rdvon> oskar: of course.
<rdvon> oskar: I don't know why i would want to do that if I'm installing from a livecd though :(
<oskar-> rdvon:  what about rebooting and trying it again?
<rdvon> oskar: only option right now.
<cheater_> what is the easiest way in installing flash for ubuntu!?
<oskar-> rdvon:  one time i had an error like that in the installer. most of the other times not
<jrib> cheater_: visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ in firefox and click on the yellow bar?
<Slart> cheater_: go to a site that uses flash with firefox.. let it install the nonfree version when it asks
<zetheroo> is there an IRC chat for compiz?
<cheater_> Ah thanks guys! i've determined that its a myspace problem and now my flash player lol
<JmCourir> any of you use VirtualBox in RDP ?
<cheater_> jrib: My sound is not working, could you help me with this? it stopped after I ran update manager
<DIFH-iceroot> zetheroo: #compiz-fusion i think
<oskar-> JmCourir:  i tried it yesterday ;)
<musikgoat|main> zetheroo: ^^ and #ubuntu-effects will take you there
<JmCourir> oskar-:  were you using a login password to access your vbox ?
<zetheroo> thanks
<oskar-> JmCourir:  no, i don't think so
<jrib> cheater_: I don't really know much about sound.  Do you have the -proposed repositories enabled by any chance/
<JmCourir> oskar-: ok .. I can have access with NULL authentification but when I put Client or External Authentification .. I can't have access at all
<JmCourir> oskar-: I dont know what to do
<cheater_> jrib: That is what i'm looking at right now! How can I enable some of the key repositories?
<cheater_> jrib: I havn't installed any rep's. This is a fresh install
<jrib> cheater_: no no, I want to make sure you *don't* have those enabled
<oskar-> JmCourir:  i can only guess: the client operating system will perhaps need the vbox extensions installed?
<JmCourir> oskar-: oohhh I see
<Ghost1227> http://scriptwiki.twilightlair.net - Code.Share.Enjoy
<cheater_> jrib: Well, havn't enabled anything yet. I know that its an audagy creative
<JmCourir> oskar-: so the client as to have the vbox extension .. ok .. I dont know if it is exist for OS X
<JmCourir> oskar-: thanks for that hints
<oskar-> JmCourir:  i also don't know. and maybe it is totally wrong. good luck
<oskar-> and now good night!
<JmCourir> oskar-: ok
<bushwacker> Hello how can i get the java package that I need to use online java apps?
<JmCourir> oskar-: Ok thanks anyway .. have a good night too
<Zzeiss> What application should I use to duplicate a bootable DVD?
<fosco_> Zzeiss: brasero
<Zzeiss> fosco_: Wow.  Thanks!  (looks perfect!)
<vocal9> lol
<Dark_Wolf> hi. I'm in the help files, and I need to get to the network manager, which should be located at System > Administration > Network
<Dark_Wolf> but it's not.
<fosco_> Dark_Wolf: open a terminal and execute nm-applet
<Dark_Wolf> just a minute...
<Dark_Wolf> had to reboot
<DIFH-iceroot> Dark_Wolf: on linux?
<Dark_Wolf> yeah
<OzFalcon> Is rebooting ANY system such a shock when it's had updated (eg kernel)
<DIFH-iceroot> OzFalcon: its the only reason to reboot a linuxsystem
<red_> ofh
<OzFalcon> No it's not
<Dark_Wolf> fosco_, it failed
<sliverchair> how do I add an environment variable permanently?
<OzFalcon> Anyone proficient in compiling?
<DIFH-iceroot> sliverchair: e.g. in the bashrc
<alex__5000> Dark_Wold you could goto System Preferences Network Connection
<Dark_Wolf> fosco_, (nm-applet:5395): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<OzFalcon> I am tryingto compile and says tcl.h is not found (locate finds it).
<vocal9> its lost it seems
<sliverchair> DIFH-iceroot: what's the difference with /etc/environment?
<kc8pxy> !grub | kc8pxy
<Dark_Wolf> alex__5000: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/modem-connect.html
<ubottu> kc8pxy, please see my private message
<DIFH-iceroot> sliverchair: bashrc is only for the current user
<DIFH-iceroot> sliverchair: environment is global
<RomD> is there any disadvantage if I store my audio and video files on a ntfs partition instead of ext3?
<coskund> selam
<OzFalcon> RomD, Fragmentation
<DIFH-iceroot> RomD: no, not really, ntfs-3g is working very good
<RomD> and besides fragmentation?
<RomD> I would only use it for storage. I'm gonna use a dual boot vista/ubuntu system, so ntfs would be better unless there is a reason to go with ext3 (except fragmentation)
<OzFalcon> RomD Yes one other.
<cheater_> Can someone please help me with my sound issue?
<OzFalcon> RomD, Can't remember what it's called.
<temppy> journaling?
<musikgoat|main> RomD: ntfs-3g has been really stable and useful in my opinion as a shared filesystem
<OzFalcon> RomD, Yes thats it.
<hmw_> what kernel parameter prevents X to be loaded?
<RomD> ok, sounds good. thanks
<OzFalcon> Is Journaling up to scratch in NTFS?
<mattfletcher> Hello I have an Intel Mobile 915GM graphics card and since I upgraded to Ibex my compiz doesn't work. Trying to change the settings in the prefs > appearance panel just gives the message "desktop effects could not be enabled". Any ideas folks?
 * Dark_Wolf repeats his question since fosco_ has been lost
<Dark_Wolf> hi. I'm in the help files, and I need to get to the network manager, which should be located at System > Administration > Network, but it's not. nm-applet also fails to function/
<Dark_Wolf> help files was unnecessary...
<temppy> mattfletcher: have you checked the release notes?
<OzFalcon> Dark_Wolf, Version ubuntu?
<hmw_> what kernel boot param do i need to get only a console login? my x crashes the machine due to a bad config
<sliverchair> DIFH-iceroot: thanks, I added an export command at the end
<RomD> NTFS-3G does not yet support full NTFS journaling, so unexpected computer crashes or power loss can leave the file system in an inconsistent state.
<RomD> according to wikipedia
<temppy> Dark_Wolf: pastebin any errors please
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<temppy> RomD: you can't use ext3 with windows anyway...
<OzFalcon> RomD, So use at your own risk. If powerfail or somehting bad, You may corupt entire filesystem
<alex__5000> Dark_Wolf: Did you recently upgrade to intrepid?
<zbyszek> hi how can i add pernamentally kernel module?
<zbyszek> i dont want to run modprobe every time after boot
<musikgoat|main> hmw_: try init 2
<retro_> wikipedia is full of bullshits and ext3 you can use on windows
<retro_> with special drivers
<OzFalcon> how do I make tcl.h visible to my make?
<hmw_> musikgoat|main didnt do
<hmw_> tried "single" "s" and "su" also.. what is single user mode?
<jgb> on intrepid, why does ubuntu-minimal depend on ntpdate?  ntpd is a better choice than ntpdate.
<hmw_> musikgoat|main ah -there is a repair mode in the grub menu... darn stupid sry *g*
<EJ> OzFalcon: what are you trying to do ?
#ubuntu 2009-11-16
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here know a good nes emulator for linux?
<ChaoticXSinZ> When you install freetype from the repos where does it install? /usr/lib or /usr/local/lib?
<epinky> flootenkerp: gfceu?
<greezmunkey> ChaoticSinZ, locate freetype
<fcuk112> blackshell: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager fusion-icon
<zopiac> puff: then reducing a partition by about 3-5gb (maybe more if you want to move some files to aother partition than shrink) and then moving the partitions to one size and making the / partiton fill out the new free space is my suggestion
<Jordan_U> ChaoticXSinZ: "dpkg -L <package-name>" will show all of the files that package installs
<Cladius1984> greezmunkey: lo - no wireless extensions | eth0 no wireless extensions
<flootenkerp> I install fceu epinky, but then I didn't know where to start it up
<DasEi> ChaoticXSinZ: maybe a sudo updatedb before locate
<zopiac> epinky: all right, everything works great! well, the printer is a dinosaur, but the print function now works
<ChaoticXSinZ> Well I have it installed in both /usr/lib and /usr/lib/local and that is causing problems with any gtk app
<studebaker> man i'm having a rough night.. one of my disks' partitions got corrupted. not sure how. i'm trying to run testdisk from the live cd to see if i can recover anything, but my cd rom drive doesn't work too well so it keeps getting read fails :(
<Roasted> hey guys - what program converts mp4 to mp3?
<Jordan_U> [-jon-]_: Are you sure it's a mic input and not line input?
<epinky> zopiac: great, glad you've solved it :)
<greezmunkey> Cladius1984, sounds like a driver conflict, in a terminal type cat dmesg, and pate the results i the pastebin
<flootenkerp> epinky, where would I start it up?
<greezmunkey> paste
<ChaoticXSinZ> I get: "gedit: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter"
<zopiac> epinky: heck all i did was put in a few commands and let you handle it :P
<ChaoticXSinZ> but if I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to /usr/lib it works
<zopiac> epinky: thanks a ton, now i dont have to rely on my dad's computer to print stuff
<ChaoticXSinZ>  sudo ldconfig -p | grep freetype shows that its using the /usr/local/lib one by default
<ChaoticXSinZ> how can I change that?
<studebaker> i made a bootable usb disk of the live cd and eventhough i changed the boot seq in the bios it is not picking up 'removable device'
<puff> zopiac: I guess what I meant was, I can shrink /mcgee by 3-5GB and then grow / by the same amount.  that's probably the easiest thing for me to do, since /mcgee has 9GB free.
<Cladius1984> Ill brb
<stryker> Hi all. How can I add chinese input to?
<ChaoticXSinZ> anything?
<Fujk> I'm on the fence of chosing ATI vs nvidia :(
<puff> zopiac: Or I can shuffle stuff around to shrink /home by 3GB instead.  Is there any functional reason to prefer that?
<Dravekx> how do i list devices via command line?
<zopiac> puff: yeah, youll just have to move the partitions to the right (or left, depending on the setup) to give the other partition room to grow
<Dravekx> i forgot
<zopiac> puff: depends on how much more you put on one partition than the other.
<flootenkerp> Does anyone else know a good nes emulator for linux?
<epinky> flootenkerp: gfce is already installed, right?
<fcuk112> stryker: system->preferences->language support
<lotec> dravekx: lspci lsusb
<zopiac> flootenkerp: there's a functional one in add/remove
<flootenkerp> Yes epinky
<DasEi> Fujk: sad bad true driver support is mostly better for nvidia, though some atis do fine, do, got ask for certain models, check :
<DasEi> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ChaoticXSinZ> So how do you change the default freetype lib from the one in /usr/local/lib to /usr/lib?
<epinky> flootenkerp: then go Applications->Games-> GFCE
<stryker> fcuk112: actually i am in linux mint, based on ubuntu, but a little different. i did find language support
<flootenkerp> hm, don't see it
<Fujk> DasEi: what bugs me is that current nvidia does not have support for DX11 ... for my dual boot games purpose
<Cladius19841> greezmunkey: where do I paste the dmesg results?
<ChaoticXSinZ> Anybody?
<VulcanJaded> who wants to help me with this karmic install?
<DasEi> stryker: c search synaptic, or use apt-cache search
<flootenkerp> could you give me the terminal command to install it epinky?
<lotec> Cladius19841: pastebin
<jm2k> jatt: thx that did the trick.
<greezmunkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<epinky> flootenkerp: then type "gfceu"
<greezmunkey> then paste back the entire url it gives you...
<puff> zopiac: Well I'd slightly prefer to keep the /mcgee partition larger...
<Dravekx> mount: mount point /usb does not exist << what does that mean?
<puff> zopiac: The idea is to put expendable files on /mcgee so I can more efficiently back up /home
<DasEi> Fujk: I'm another budget range, but there are many posts about that out, got to ask here or google ubuntu + specific model
<studebaker> anybody know any reasons why my asus motherboard won't boot from a usb device?
<lotec> dravekx: there is no /usb dir
<ChaoticXSinZ> greezmunkey: Any idea why I might have another version of freetype in /usr/local/lib than /usr/lib which messes up GTK apps?
<flootenkerp> I'll try reinstalling it, could you give me the terminal command epinky?
<Dravekx> lotec, do i need to create one to mount my USB drive?
<flootenkerp> I used a download online
<Cladius19841> Greezmunkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319624/
<flootenkerp> So idk the command
<greezmunkey> ChaoticXSinZ, none, sorry.
<lotec> Dravekx: you can, or you can mount it where ever you want
<DasEi> studebaker: most likely the usb is bad, legacy, usb full also enabeld ? handle usb as disk ?
<epinky> flootenkerp: sudo aptitude install gfceu
<puff> zopiac: Come to think of it, I just torched some files on /home so now I have 4GB free on it.
<lotec> dravekx: you can mount it to /tmp
<ChaoticXSinZ> greezmunkey: Well any chance you know how to change which shows up in ldconfig?
<DasEi> studebaker: how did you set up the usb ?
<puff> zopiac: But what I meant is, is it faster to shrink home and expand /, or to shrink mcgee and expand /, or is neither one faster?
<VulcanJaded> anyone here using karmic on nvraid?
<VulcanJaded> or jaunty
<studebaker> dasei: i don't think its bad.. the mobo is pretty new. i made the usb with the usb startup disk creator and put the live cd on it
<flootenkerp> epinky, I got this
<flootenkerp> Error:  0: couldn't open source file <gfceu.ui>
<flootenkerp> gfceu.ui: No such file or directory
<greezmunkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/319624/Claudius, give me a minute...
<zopiac> puff: i doubt either will be faster, per se
<DasEi> studebaker: did you format the stick before with fat 32 ? checked gparted for the bottflag set on it ?
<epinky> flootenkerp: when executing aptitude install?
<Senesence> The flash-plugin package is broken and I can't fix it (keep getting "package is in very bad or inconsistent state"), anyone know what's going on there?
<flootenkerp> yeah
<puff> zopiac: Is there any reason to prefer one or the other?
<Dravekx> lotec, I mounted it.. nothing there. hmm.. brb
<puff> zopiac: I'm curious as to what it's actually doing, under the covers so to speak, when I resize the partitions that way.
<flootenkerp> Do you know what's wrong, epinky?
<Dravekx> lotec, how do i find out what my USB drive is? I thought it was sdc1. I guess its not.
<zopiac> puff if one is directly next to the / partition, you might be able to shrink it so that it leaves free space next to the / partition so you wont have to move anything, just then grow /
<DisguisedAngel> brain fart, I can't remember the command to change permissions, can someone remind me lol.
<Cladius19841> greezmunkey: thank you and take your time
<DasEi> Dravekx: sudo fdisk -l
<Dravekx> ahhhh.. thanks DasEi
<CaneToad> Is Karmic known to be quite broken with regards to recognition of USB devices?
<studebaker> dasei: i did format it before.. what's the bottflag?
<DasEi> DisguisedAngel: chmod
<zopiac> puff: however, with such small partitions, it shouldnt be a huge problem. if you leave it run overnight there will be no real difference either way
<DisguisedAngel> thx
<epinky> flootenkerp: no idea, but you can check this: http://incqre.net/wiki/index.php?title=Lista_de_emuladores
<Senesence> How can I fix a broken package?
<ChaoticXSinZ> anyone know how to make ldconfig reset its cache?
<craigbass1976> I can't print pdf's to my networked brother mfc 7820n.  I've been fighting off and on for a couple of weeks.  Can anyone help?
<DasEi> studebaker: marker for bootable partition, sudo fdisk -l will also show
<ZanQdo> can anyone tell me how to change the entries and order in grub 2?
<zopiac> puff: sorry but i have to go, if you need more help on using gparted, try to ask around some more
<Dravekx> hm
<ZanQdo> Ive been staring at pages for the last 15 minuts without understanding a thing
<craigbass1976> ZanQdo, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ZanQdo> craigbass1976: that was the good old grub
<ZanQdo> not in grub2
<Senesence> How can I force uninstall a package?
<craigbass1976> ZanQdo, Oh, oops.
<puff> zopiac: T hanks muchly.
<greezmunkey> Cladius19841, do some google searches with the contents, or parts thereof from here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312698/
<DasEi> ZanQdo: edit /etc/default/grub
<ethan> hi  everyone, noob trying to set up tvcard here, any takers? i wanna smash my head againsta wall
<DasEi> ZanQdo: then : sudo update grub
<studebaker> dasei: so if i do fdisk -l you mean the ones with * as boot? it shows up: /dev/sdb1   *           1         304     1983487+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<greezmunkey> Cladius19841, you have 'net access, there is probably an easy fix you can use!
<DasEi> studebaker: yup
<ZanQdo> DasEi: but the list of entries isnt there
<greezmunkey> Cladius19841, I'll look too...
<ZanQdo> DasEi: just the timeout and a few other settings
<ManUpstairs> Any suggestions for a command line rss feed reader? Thanks!
<Cladius19841> greezmunkey: I know :) I was looking on google but couldn't find anything yet. Apparently the previous distro worked right outta the box for the 110c
<Senesence> ------>Broken Package------->Flash---------->Can't remove--------->Why?
<Cladius19841> It looks like an IRQ conflic
<Cladius19841> t
<trism> ZanQdo: the numbers that prefix the files in /etc/grub.d should determine the order of entries
<epinky> flootenkerp: try with this command : sudo apt-get install fceu gfceu
<Jordan_U> ZanQdo: The actual entries are in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<[-jon-]_> how can I mount a windows formatted hard drive?
<flootenkerp> epinky, it's fine, I installed it with synaptic
<studebaker> dasei: any other ideas what it might be? i've booted from usb on my netbook before, but maybe there's an extra step i'm missing on a desktop
<flootenkerp> I have it now, thanks for your help though
<ZanQdo> Jordan_U: no they are not
<ZanQdo> trism: ok that's starting to make sense
<studebaker> changed the boot sequence so 'removable device' came ffirst
<epinky> flootenkerp: you're welcome, good luck :)
<DasEi> studebaker: no other then the mentioned settings in bios,  got to set usb as first hd, hanle as disk, legacy enabled, full speed
<Senesence> Anyone know anything about broken packages, and how to actually remove them?
<Jordan_U> ZanQdo: What do you mean? Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg because it should definitely have menu entries
<greezmunkey> Cladius19841, check the last two posts here, you'll be on your way! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8220717
<Jordan_U> ZanQdo: If you want to just list all of the entries you can do: sudo grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -o '".*"'
<greezmunkey> Cladius19841, it's a ndiswrapper thing man.
<VulcanJaded> should i set my / partition to primary or logical?
<VulcanJaded> and ext3 or ext4?
<epinky> Senesence: sudo apt-get --purge remove PACKAGENAME
<ZanQdo> Jordan_U: ok I see them
<Senesence> epinky: Doesn't the "remove completely" option in synaptic do that?
<jure> what's the default setting regarding barriers in ext4 in ubuntu 9.xx?
<DasEi> ZanQdo: I just got my update didn't bring grub2 on this machine; check /etc/grub.d/40_custom for personalized entries
<DasEi> Senesence: this or sudo apt-get remove --purge
<DasEi> Senesence: is you apt still in order ?
<epinky> Senesence: yep, but Synaptic sometimes fails
<epinky> :)
<losha> VulcanJaded: any of those options should work, but personally I'd choose primary/ext3, because that would be easiest to debug
<Cladius19841> greezmunkey: thank you so much. I'll try it out and get back to you :)
<VulcanJaded> losha, already did the opposite of that (logical/ext4) :(
<greezmunkey> Cladius19841, np, good luch :)
<greezmunkey> luck
<losha> VulcanJaded: that should work ok too, no problem...
<xtozze> Hey hey guys
<gasull> Hi.  There is a Gnome program (or at least it existed in previous versions of Ubuntu) for controlling the different audio channels, input and output.  What program is it?  Thanks.
<penol> I have a laptop ( HP compaq 6735B ) but the wlan will not work, enyone that can help me :) ?
<ZanQdo> Jordan_U: isit safe to comment out entries there?
<Senesence> epinky: Ok, I tried that, but got back the same error: "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<greezmunkey> Penol, what doesn't work?
<xtozze> I got a question. For fedora its possible to download their entire dvd/cd thing. Can i do that with unbuntu as well instead of using the live cd? ANd when the process is done would there be a difference? I had some issues with my ubuntu's sound and im wondering if i download the more complete one and install that if it might make a difference. Or does unbuntu installed with the live cd update everything to match up the dvd/cd one after
<xtozze> the basic installations.
<Penol> greezmunkey: The wireless network!
<fcuk112> gasull: gnome-alsamixer?
<kermit> why are my access times dissapearing?  in ubuntu 9.04, no relatime.   they show up, but they never make it to disk and reset when its no longer cached.
<greezmunkey> Penol, I get that...how far did you get troubleshooting the problem?
<kermit> ..with xfs
<arsenip> hi guys, does uname -a returning "i686" indicate its the 64bit kernel or just the advanced architecture one over 386?
<Jordan_U> ZanQdo: Your changes will be overwritten by update-grub ( just like they would with grub legacy )
<Jordan_U> ZanQdo: Why do you want to comment entries out?
<arsenip> not really sure whether it has installed 32 or 64 bit by default :s
<Penol> greezmunkey: I cant find it when i do lspci, and the wlan is activated in bios, so i dont know why it dont show up :(
<jorn> I'm trying to grab some video using a pinnacle dazzle and this command : ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -s 640x480 -r 30000/1001 -i /dev/video1 -f avi -vcodec mjpeg -s 640x480 -r 30000/1001 -y    but the video is not so good. Does anyone know how to improve the quality
<lstarnes> arsenip: it's 32-bit
<ZanQdo> Jordan_U: because I dont want them to appear in the list
<xtozze> can anyone answer my question?
<lstarnes> arsenip: i686 is either pentium 3 or 4
<ManUpstairs> Does anyone know a good rss reader for the command line? Thanks :)
<arsenip> thanks lstarnes, is it possible to upgrade after install ? :
<Fujk> anyone use radeon HD5770 with two screens?
<lstarnes> arsenip: you must reinstall
<arsenip> running a c2d here so
<arsenip> oki doki, prolly wont bother for now .
<studebaker> dasei: bingo. i was choosing 'removable device' as the option in the boot sequence.. didn't know that i could select the usb as the 1st hdd
<losha> xtozze: ubuntu is notorious for sound problems. If you update via the internet after installing, you will end up with a 'complete' system...
<epinky> Senesence: what's the name of package?
<Senesence> epinky: flashplugin-nonfree
<arsenip> thanks lstarnes  :)
<greezmunkey> Penol, try this in a terminal... sudo lshw -C network, look at the output that matches your hardware, look for a "driver=" section as well
<Jordan_U> ZanQdo: Which entries? If it's old kernels then remove them, if it's memtest remove /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
 * greezmunkey thinks I've been here before...
<gasull> fcuk112: Thanks.  I'm installing it.
<xtozze> losha im actually going to end up switching to fedora because nothing and no one can get my sounds working.. Im wondering if theres ANYTHING left i can try because i lose this linux version but i need my sounds.
<epinky> Senesence: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm
<xtozze> LOsha my only problem is my microphone it refuses to register the existence of my mic.
<FilneR> Hi all
<Penol> greezmunkey: the lshw -c network gives me only the wired network :(
<xtozze> HI fil
<epinky> Senesence: done? after that: sudo dpkg-reconfigure adobe-flashplugin --force
<ZanQdo> Jordan_U: ok so I just have to remove the files in grub.d?
<greezmunkey> Penol, then your problem goes a bit deeper, what are you running, laptop? type of wireless nic?
<losha> xtozze: fedora + gnome should look very much like ubuntu + gnome, so go ahead...
<Jordan_U> ZanQdo: Yes, then run "sudo update-grub"
<Penol> greezmunkey: im not sure what kind of wireless nic it is on my hp compaq 6735B laptop :O
<Senesence> epinky: No such file...
<ZanQdo> Jordan_U: ok
<greezmunkey> Penol, internal wireless then?
<Penol> greezmunkey: correct :P
<[-jon-]_> if I mount an iso, where does ubuntu mount it to?
<trism> ZanQdo: you don't need to remove any files in grub.d, just chmod -x them
<greezmunkey> Penol, you familiar with the pastebin?
<epinky> Senesence: then change it with your packages name "cd" into /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Penol> greezmunkey: Yeah :)
<ZanQdo> trism: ahh nice
<losha> [-jon-]_: you *tell* ubuntu where to mount it when you issue the mount command...
<greezmunkey> Penol, cat /var/dmesg, and paste it there...
<xtozze> thanks losha
<[-jon-]_> losha: i mounted it through the gui
<epinky> Senesence: there must be some prerm for nonfree
<losha> [-jon-]_: ok, then open a terminal and type df -h. You should see a line for your mounted iso...
<Zeratul2k> hello all
<[-jon-]_> losha: it's not showing up
<xtozze> ugh losha, one more question is this online update your talking about the automatic one right after the installation is completed or is it something i need to do? because that may be my problem.
<VulcanJaded> hello Zeratul2k
<Senesence> epinky: I'm in /var/lib/dpkg/info but there is no file that starts with "adobe" in that directory.
<[-jon-]_> this was an iso that was mounted when i double clicked it
<Zeratul2k> having some problems here with my wireless. I have Karmic, it can detect the network normally, but I can't connect to it
<Penol> greezmunkey: cat /var/dmesg gives me nothing :O
<losha> xtozze: updates are constantly being posted. You should make sure you have the latest by using the update-manager...
<Zeratul2k> doesn't seem to be an authentication problem, since I have tested setting WPA, WEP and open in the AP
<greezmunkey> Penol, hold a sec...
<Penol> greezmunkey: okej :)
<Penol> *ok
<Senesence> epinky: but there is "flashplugin-nonfree.prerm" -> should I remove that?
<losha> [-jon-]_: please post the output of your df -h to http://paste.ubuntu.com so we can see it...
<greezmunkey> cat /var/log/dmesg, sorry :)
<nikolaj> hello, is anyone able to help with an install issue (ubuntu studio 9.10)
<nikolaj> ?
<Arsin> How can I bypass Hulu's regional lock?
<nikolaj> the guys on the ubuntustudio channel don't seem to be there
<Zeratul2k> any ideas?
<Penol> greezmunkey: Ok :)
<epinky> Senesence: find it nonfree or something
<Billiard> nikolaj: whats the issue?
<[-jon-]_> losha: http://pastebin.ca/1672804
<denis_k> Is there anyway to make popup notifications show on top of the last one? (The notifications keeps showing the old one, waiting a few secs, then show the newer one)
<Billiard> Arsin: a proxy
<Senesence> epinky: I found "flashplugin-nonfree.prerm", should I remove it?
<nikolaj> i am trying to install studio 9.10 off of an .iso which i burnt to disc, the disc works fine as i managed to install it in a vm to test etc... but i can't seem to install it on my actuall laptop.
<epinky> Senesence: yep, /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.prerm
<coop6> Hello
<Penol> greezmunkey: its very mutch text, and i mean mutch
<losha> [-jon-]_: according to that, you don't have an iso mounted. Try mounting it again and then re-run df -h
<nikolaj> i get the first menu where i can check for faults in the disk, choose the language and choose to install but after choosing to install the screen just stays black
<greezmunkey> Penol, that's ok, paste it all
<[-jon-]_> losha: it's showing up in the gui though =\
<nikolaj> iany ideas?
<Senesence> epinky: Done -> Should I remove the "flashplugin-nonfree.config" too?
<adit007> adit007
<coop6> What is the best way to remote into a vista machine given the person on the vista machine can only manage to figure out how to send an RAticket (generated by the remote assitant)
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys Ive known how to use and love using the man pages for command line tool usage syntax and such. But I just read online by accident that someone said to use man followed by the name of a system file rather than a command. Does this also apply to ubuntu man pages can tell you about certain system config files etc? If so, are probably all config files listed in man pages if you know? Im gonna have to experiment a bit if this is so.
<zaoul> Since I'm not using Linux anymore, and using Ubuntu. make bzImage modules modules_install did not work, When I boot.. my screen flashes at login and I can see "invalid module format" ... what is the proper way to compile kernel's for Ubuntu?
<coop6> *im using ubuntu 9.1
<epinky> Senesence:nope, now: sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree --force
<gasull> Can anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong in the ALSA Mixer? http://yfrog.com/2mscreenshotgnomealsamixep  I can't record any sound.  Thanks.
<losha> [-jon-]_: that's weird, but then, I don't use the gui myself. Maybe someone else who does can help you...
<nikolaj> i thought first of all it might be a graphics issue, but i have no idea where to start
<Arsin> Billiard: Not working out for me
<greezmunkey> Cladius1984, any luck?
<Cladius1984> greezmunkey: Yup :) Using wifi right now woohoo
<Cladius1984> ndiswrapper
<Billiard> Arsin: they may block certain proxies as well, idk
<ph8> hi all, what's that command to sense the windows partition (for grub)?
<greezmunkey> Cladius1984, That's what I like to hear! Good Job, that'll be five bucks :]
<craigbass1976> Nobody has an answer for printing pdfs?
<craigbass1976> I can't print pdf's to my networked brother mfc 7820n.  I've been fighting off and on for a couple of weeks.  Can anyone help?
<Penol> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.com/dff753e1
<epinky> Senesence: and finally : sudo dpkg --purge --force-all flashplugin-nonfree
<Cladius1984> haha, do you take check or charge?
<losha> linuxguy2009: many system files have man pages documenting their format etc. Often there will be a 'See Also' section at the end of a man page pointing you to other man entries. Also try 'man -k <keyword>' to find stuff..
<Cladius1984> brb
<nikolaj> craigbass1976: have you tried doing it through acrobat in ubuntu?
<Zeratul2k> so no ideas on my problem?
<zaoul> why does make bzImage modules modules_install not work on Ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> losha: wow thats awsome I never would have guessed that on my own. Hopefully that will come in useful. Thank you.
<epinky> Senesence: done?
<craigbass1976> nikolaj, I have, and have also done everything here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/289852
<zaoul> why must every standard be changed, altered, newbified
<Josh__> linuxguy2009, it depends if there is a manpage written for the file in question. e.g. config files usually have manpages.
<gasull> Am I doing anything wrong in the GNOME ALSA Mixer? http://yfrog.com/2mscreenshotgnomealsamixep
<Senesence> epinky: I got this: "dpkg: warning: while removing flashplugin-nonfree, directory '/usr/lib/xulrunner' not empty so not removed."
<_nnx> Hi everyone
<ph8> hi all, what's that command to sense the windows partition (for grub)? -- my win7 partition isn't currently showing up in the grub boot menu
<epinky> Senesence: it's ok proceed with next command
<Zeratul2k> my laptop can see the network but can't connect to it. It doesn't matters if there's authentication or not (Open system, WEP, WPA) and I get a "Association request to the driver failed" in the syslog
<Zeratul2k> when trying to connect
<epinky> Senesence: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all flashplugin-nonfree, was finished right?
<Senesence> epinky: Yes
<Penol> greezmunkey: do you find enything ?
<_nnx> I got myself a bit of a situation here: xserver crashed on me while I was trying to play back a .wmv with compiz enabled. Anyway: I now have no video signal but the system is still active. Last time I hard-rebooted this happened and was forced to do a clean insteall(root.disk got damaged) is there any way I can force a reboot or shutdown blindly?
<epinky> Senesence: ok, you need that plugin, right?
<nikolaj> sorry craig, can't think of anything else atm
<virtuald> zaoul: did you run depmod?
<Senesence> epinky: I can get it through synaptic now, right?
<epinky> Senesence: yep, that's it :)
<francis_> bonsoir linuxien
<Senesence> epinky: Ok, I'll give it a try (just a sec)
<_nnx> sorry laptop hibernated >.<
<losha> _nnx: depending on your version, ctrl-alt-delete may work. Or is there a hardware reset button on your pc?
<darrend> hi, I seem to have lost the indicator-applet from the systray.. how do I get it back?
<greezmunkey> Penol, actually no, it would help if you track down what type if internal wireless nic you have, also, next time use: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<_nnx> there is a hardware reset button, but I'm afraid I'll lose my data again
<_nnx> ctrl+alt_del as well as ctrl+alt+backspace didn't work
<greezmunkey> Penol, are you sure the wireless nic is activated in the BIOS?
<Penol> greezmunkey: its says it activated
<_nnx> I even tried: ctrl+alt+f1, then sudo reboot [enter], [my password] [enter]
<Penol> greezmunkey: should i check a second time ?
<losha> _nnx: well, it's true that you might lose data. Can you ssh in from another machine?
<greezmunkey> Penol, yea, nothing really jumped out at me in the dmesg that you pasted...yes, please
<Senesence> epinky: Ok, I think things are fine now: Thanks a lot for your help.
<_nnx> i might be able to
<Penol> greezmunkey: ok :)
<nikolaj> okey doke, so no ideas on installing ubuntustudio 9.10?
<greezmunkey> Penol, restart first if you could...
<_nnx> i have ubuntu installed on this laptop, too.. should i reboot to that?
<epinky> Senesence: you're welcome, glad you've solved it
<ZanQdo> Jordan_U: heh I give up
<_nnx> and THANKS for all your help, btw!
<Zeratul2k> so no ideas on my network problem, then?
<greezmunkey> that's ok, paste it allPenol
<greezmunkey> oops...
<pallav> Hi. I am trying to change my screen resolution on Ubuntu 9.10 - from what I understand, there is no xorg.conf in this version - how do I set custom resolutions? (I don't know my monitors exact name etc. so I can't just create a custom xorg.conf)
<yogacoop> anyone seeing gnome-panel "disappear" in NBR/karmic? seems to be random, but often pkill brings it back
<greezmunkey> Penol, after you restart, paste your dmesg again.
<Fujk> anyone have ATI HD5870 with dual monitors?
<Penol> greezmunkey: Ok, i will do :D
<_nnx> oh, okay ... it looks like i'd need to have had a SSH server installed first. Unless runs automatically in 9.04?
<Penol> greezmunkey: on hp.com it says its a : Broadcom 802.11a/b/g/draft-n mini-pci-card on spesifications
<Jordan_U> pallav: Xorg --configure
<epinky> _nnx: install openssh-server
<Sky[x]> what i have to enable for Wake On Lan on ubuntu ? :>
<Jordan_U> pallav: But if you can't get the resolution you want it's more likely a driver problem
<greezmunkey> Penol, that helps...Do this search in Google: ubuntu broadcom ndiswrapper install, and see what you get!
<Sierradump>  Hey I could use some help setting up WiFi too.  I just got a Acer Revo 3600.  Got Ubuntu minimal installed.  (using it for media center).
<Sierradump> But I can't figure out how to setup the wifi from command line?
<LOPA> anyone here able to get 1440X900 resolution with intel 915 graphics
<losha> _nnx: correct. To ssh in you would need to have installed an ssh server. If you didn't, it's too late to do it now. A hardware reset might be your only option at this point if you can't get to a tty...
<Sierradump> lspci shows my device as:  05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network                                                                              Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Jordan_U> Penol: Don't use ndiswrapper
<_nnx> Okay, thanks for all your input.. I guess I'll press the button and bite the bullet... but thanks for letting me know about SSH, I'll be sure to install that once everything's up and running
<Jordan_U> Penol: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Sierradump> Can I use some sort of "iwconfig" command to join it to my network?  Will it automatically join that network after every boot?
<Penol> Jordan_U: nothing shows up there
<losha> _nnx: did you say you got a login prompt with ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<_nnx> nah i got blank screen still
<_nnx> Rebooting: We have grub.... we have progressbar.....  aaand login! yay no data loss!
<Jordan_U> Penol: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci" ?
<Penol> Jordan_U: it showed me som broadcom stuff and my ati card driver there, but after i trid one of the broadcom and the ati the broadcom drivers is not there anymore
<_nnx> THANKS everyone~
<losha> _nnx: good luck. Compiz isn't the most stable of feature, I think...
<_nnx> installing ssh and making backup now xD
<Penol> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319646/
<_nnx> I know it isn't really but I'm addicted to the shiny >.< I should make an account without compiz
<gbear14275> Can someone help me restore my GRUB in Karmic?  I can't seem to mount my boot volume and am stuck
<pallav> Thanks for the help so far - I am trying Xorg --configure. It is not a driver issue, all my supported resolutions are appearing, but my gfx card is too crappy to support the 1680x1060 resolution of my monitor and i was trying to reduce it without spoiling the aspect ratio
<pigphish> does anyone have experience with ocropus?
<theblackmasses> gbear: get into the live cd
<gbear14275> was following this howto:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<gbear14275> theblackmasses: Am booted off a USB live disk
<LOPA> need help getting my correct monitor on a widescreen laptop
<LOPA> cant get 1440x900
<pigphish> Any experience with OCROPUS?
<MK13> i have a problem with my flash drive, it no longer shows that a data portion exist, the only way i can think of showing this is through a windows screen shot (sorry) : http://picpaste.com/pics/2009-11-15_185040.1258332709.jpg | E:\ is the drive that is messing up.
<pigphish> LOPA: i suppose you tried the gui tool in system?
<pallav> I have 1440x900 working on my laptop with 915GM drivers btw, to whoever was asking
<Zeratul2k> say, what are the defaults for WPA? TKIP and PSK, right?
<Jordan_U> Penol: What is the output of "sudo modprobe bcmwl" ?
<theblackmasses> gbear: do you have any existing grub file
<gbear14275> theblackmasses: not sure... I have my old /boot but what is it in is something called grubenv
<Penol> Jordan_U: FATAL: Module bcmwl not found.
<gbear14275> theblackmasses: I should...
<blaa> how can i change default currency on ubuntu 9.10?
<Jordan_U> Penol: Ok, does the directory /lib/firmware/b43 exist?
<rahmen> Hi! I need help! I just lost an 5 pages long exam I've been writing on for the whole day and when I was about to mail it away I noticed the modified date was thursday.. when I opened the document again I had my old version. I am SURE I saved it. It's just totally gone. Is there some way I can retrieve it? I'm writing in openoffice on ubuntu 9.10
<Penol> Jordan_U: yes
<pigphish> Zeratul2k: WPA at home is usually setup with TKIP PSK
<Jordan_U> Penol: What is the output of "sudo modprobe b43" ?
<pigphish> Any experience with OCROPUS?
<Zeratul2k> pigphish: thanks
<theblackmasses> gbear: give me a second
<Penol> Jordan_U: nothing
<epinky> blaa: you mean for using in Openoffice?
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, here's somthing I found: you aint gonna like it: Problem solved by a clean re-install of 9.10. Now, the wireless icon, when clicked, shows my WiFi. Don't know what happened, but the re-install fixed it.
<blaa> no, wxBanker
<Jordan_U> Penol: And there is no wlan0 in "iwlist scan" ?
<theblackmasses> gbear:  Ok, open a terminal and type in 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Mimi> *QUESTION*    Grub is installed @ sdc ----  Windows bootloader is @ sda1 and is loaded thru Grub ----  I want grub @  sda.  ----  Do I just do grub-install /dev/sda    ?      Grub is great, just want to change location.
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, that's looking at Penols nic type...
<Penol> Jordan_U: correct, it does not show wlan0
<Cladius1984> Greezmunkey: So everything is working perfectly. I wanted to say thanks again.
<ScottG> Is there a cli program like file-roller?
<greezmunkey> Cladius1984, great, now where's my five bucks...:>
<greezmunkey> kidding.
<Zeratul2k> nope, still no luck trying to connect to network...
<gbear14275> theblackmasses: that file doesn't exist
<Cladius1984> Give me your paypal lol
<gbear14275> theblackmasses: I'm sorry... I'm using grub 1.97... I think called grub2
<SingAlong> hi all
<greezmunkey> Cladius1984, you think that would work...hmmm, maybe I should get better at this!
<epinky> blaa: you should use LC_MONETARY=xyz wxbanker on launch command
<Cladius1984> Hehe, donations aren't earnings. They're... donations as a thank you.
<greezmunkey> Cladius1984, glad I help.
<SingAlong> I downloaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix ISO file and the install notes say that i need to write an img file to my USB drive. But the flle i downloaded is an iso. Do i just rename the file from iso to img and write it?
<rahmen> Is there ANY way of retrieving an openoffice document when it's not saved but closed?
<SingAlong> anyone?
<Roasted> hey guys - dock users in here - what docks do you prefer and why? Trying to decide which one I like more...
<doltek> when I burn ISO files to a dvd and watch them the disc only shows a black screen.
<Zeratul2k> Set IP manually, still can't connect. Problem must be in the wpa_supplicant, I guess
<greezmunkey> Question for the Group, I downloaded the Ubuntu 9.10 iso, but I can't find anything that describes the difference between the live CD, and install CD. Are they one in the same?
<SingAlong> Roasted: dock users?
<Jordan_U> Penol: Ok, try "sudo rmmod b43" then "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<Roasted> singalong - you know, docks for ubuntu
<Roasted> singalong - like the mac esque dock
<alice|wl> hello, I have a problem with a corrupt file in /var/lib/dpkg/info. And I can not remove it
<Mimi> SingAlong, Gnome-Do Dockey,  AWN...
<SingAlong> Roasted: oh oh. anything nice? i would like to have a Mac-lick doc too
<Roasted> mimi - you a dock user?
<rahmen> is there an openoffice channel where ppl answer on openoffice questions?
<alice|wl> guess I have to fsck the partition. Its an encrypted disk. is there a command to automaticaly do fsck on reboot?
<Mimi> Roasted,  Yes, but I haven't used AWN in a while, so I don't feel justified on making comments on it
<Roasted> singalong - I've been trying 3 different docks, 2 I like, 1 doesnt work for me (AWN) since I cant get it on my main monitor in my twinview setup
<Zeratul2k> still getting that "Association request to the driver failed"
<ph8> hi all, what's that command to sense the windows partition (for grub)? -- my win7 partition isn't currently showing up in the grub boot menu
<sanjid> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, I can't boot up from the USB stick
<Penol> Jordan_U: what did u write ?
<epinky> blaa: check this https://answers.launchpad.net/wxbanker/+faq/580
<Jordan_U> Penol: Ok, try "sudo rmmod b43" then "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<SingAlong> Roasted: i have a netbook. so i need something thats flexible and small
<SingAlong> Roasted: what are the other 2?
<Jordan_U> ph8: sudo update-grub
<Roasted> singalong - the 2 Ive been playing with are customizable.
<gasull> The more I search to fix the problem with my mic the more lost I am.  Should I use ALSA or OSS?  Where do I unmute the mic?  Please help
<Zeratul2k> can anyone help me with this network problem, please?
<yast> anyone know a nice windom manager.. I mean like gnome and kde
<Penol> Jordan_U: and then reboot?
<Roasted> singalong - "Docky" from Gnome-Do and Cairo Dock.
<yast> I remember having a few a few years ago
<alice|wl> gasull: use alsa. muting and stuff can be done in alsamixer
<Mimi> Roasted, GnomeDo is great for me, NOW that it has applets :P Weather, Battery, that sort of stuff.  It doesn't crash my PC to death like AWN used to.
<Roasted> singalong - Docky is basic but smooth. Cairo has a ton of features and customizable.
<TDJACR> yast: GNOME and KDE aren't window managers
<gasull> Zeratul2k: what is your problem
<ph8> Jordan_U:  Thanks, but it doesn't appear to find my windows 7 partition/drive (/dev/sdb)
<ph8> any other ideas?
<yast> I know but I cant ind the  word
<yast> lol
<ph8> or if anyone wants to pastebin their grub.d conf file that'd be lovely
<Roasted> mimi - the only thing that bothers me about docky from gnomedo is the way it handles certain applications in the dock.
<SingAlong> Roasted: is it heavy for a 1gb ram comp?
<TDJACR> yast: Desktop Enviornments?
<Jordan_U> Penol: No, try just "sudo modprobe bcmwl" first
<Zeratul2k> gasull: my laptop can detect the network and authentication type normally, but can't connect to it
<Mimi> Roasted, how so?
<yast> yep
<owen1> anyone knows the name of the utility for setting up a usb stick where you can install ubuntu from the usb? (not the unetbootin)
<Sierradump> Can anyone help me with iwconfig?
<Zeratul2k> gasull: I keep getting a "Association request to the driver failed" in the syslog
<TDJACR> yast: GNOME and KDE lead, but xfce is nice too
<gasull> alice|wl: I tried with ALSA already.  Is anything I'm doing wrong here? http://yfrog.com/2mscreenshotgnomealsamixep
<yast> there used to be some realy nice and neat one's..
<Penol> Jordan_U: FATAL: Module bcmwl not found.
<doltek> what is the best burning program for dvd?
<ph8> Sierradump:  care to be more specific?
<Zeratul2k> this is the only network it fails to connect to, BTW
<yast> yeh I remember xfce.. but there was more.. :x
<Guest38701> i need support with ubuntu
<SingAlong> I downloaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix ISO file and the install notes say that i need to write an img file to my USB drive. But the flle i downloaded is an iso. Do i just rename the file from iso to img and write it?
<TDJACR> yast: fluxbox
<Roasted> mimi - well I ran into a problem with the way my IMs flash to me. I've heard that it was fixed in docky2 but the beta wasnt released yet. docky1 (from gnome do) is what I have.
<owen1> yast: lxde?
<Guest38701> Ubuntu wont work with Wubi with Windows 7
<Sierradump> ph8:  I just got a Acer Revo. Set it up with ubuntu minimal.  lspci shows me my atheros card.  I don't know what to do now? LoL
<Mimi> Guest38701,  Just ask.
<yast> yep fluxbox thats exactly what I was looking for
<yast> ty guys :D
<Guest38701> Ubuntu wont work with Wubi with Windows 7
<gasull> Zeratul2k: Are you using the right passwd?  Are you using WEP instead of WAP?
<TDJACR> yast: np
<SingAlong> roasted: "the way it handles certain applications in the dock." ??
<owen1> yast: try awesome wm
<Sierradump> ph8: I typed iwconfig wlan essid any ---> hoping tha twould associate to my accesspoint but ?
<LOPA> anyone able to help changing my screen to 1440x900
<LOPA> ?
<Zeratul2k> gasull: I've tried all supported authentication schemes and with no authentication, even. Same problem every time
<yast> owen1,  I had it before
<ph8> Sierradump:  and you don't want/have to use gnome/network-manager?
<yast> but was like 5 or 6 years ago
<yast> if not more
<yast> so I think its pretty compreensible if I dont quite remember these names
<yast> xD
<Sierradump> ph8:  I don't have a gui installed... its going to be a media PC so I was directed to install ubuntu server with just shell access
<phaer> can someone post the default pythonpath in ubuntu karmic? i lost mine for some reason :(
<MoTec> yast: check out xfce4 too
<ph8> Sierradump:  any encryption on your access point?
<Jordan_U> Penol: Ok, try rebooting
<epinky> Zeratul2k: NetworkManager passphrase window doesn't show up?
<yast> I shall I want something need
<yast> to use together with compiz
<yast> btw realy nice work since xgl came out
<Sierradump> ph8:  I have 2 different locations I would like to use this.  1 AP has NO encryption.  The other AP has WEP.
<gbear14275> anyone able to help me with a mount: can't find /dev/sda7 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab error?
<greezmunkey> Penol, did you download the driver Jordan_U asked you to?
<yast> xgl was awsome but this new compiz - aiglx
<yast> r0x
<Zeratul2k> epinky: yes, it shows up. I input the password (copy+paste from the one I put in the AP configuration, showing it, just in case) but still no go
<Sierradump> ph8:  currently I am at location "A" with NO ENCRYPTION on the AP.
<Sierradump> ph8:  but I am hoping I can configure BOTH APs right now and then when I move about it will automatically join the one it sees?
<ph8> so `sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid A`
<ph8> should do it
<ph8> then ofc ifup wlan0
<SingAlong> I downloaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix ISO file and the install notes say that i need to write an img file to my USB drive. But the flle i downloaded is an iso. Do i just rename the file from iso to img and write it?
<ph8> replacing wlan0 with your interface
<yast> btw another question.. anyone here knows how to work with aircrack ?
<sanjid> I'm trying to boot up from my netbook remix thumb drive, and I can't do it. I'm using an eeepc 1005hab
<Billiard> yast: yea whats the prob
<Sierradump> ph8:  my current location has a ssid of   "  free wifi "
<greezmunkey> yast, there are some tutorials on youtube...
<Sierradump> ph8: without quotes
<snuffy47> Billiard, sup
<theblackmasses> SingAlong: No...there's ways of installing to a usb
<Billiard> snuffy47: hello, get my message?
<acovrig> Dummy Audio Output?
<yast> Billiard, I cant quite figure out all the patching around the wireless card stuff
<SingAlong> theblackmasses: any docs you can point me to?
<nellmathew> hey guys I was wondering, is there a way to launch an application (let's say for example: vbox) from terminal on boot, before loading a desktop, ect? to save memory because i'm limited at the moment.
<acovrig> I didn't use that before 9.1 upgrade
<Billiard> yast: patching around the wireless card stuff?
<hyperstream> i downloaded ubuntu last night, and installed from cd boot menu and from inside Live, both install fine to my USB TB external HDD, i hit advance just before it does the actual install and told it to install the boot loader onto my USB External drive. when i try to boot from it, it gives me a grub error and then just has grub rescue >, why is this how can i fix it ?
<Sierradump> ph8: so I type "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid free wifi" but I get an error
<sanjid> SingAlong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<yast> the injection stuff
<acovrig> ?
<SingAlong> theblackmasses: I'm using usb-imagewriter on ubuntu. But it can write only img giles. not iso.
<snuffy47> Billiard, missed it not sure another peeps asked if I got a msg
<acovrig> sound not working in update?
<yast> Billiard, yeh supposdly to use mode monitor
<Sierradump> ph8:  unkown command "wifi"
<SingAlong> sanjid: the downloaded file is an iso
<lotec> anyone tell me what remix adds?
<Billiard> yast: oh i see, yeah just find a tutorial
<yast> the mac needs to be changed or something like that I read
<ph8> Sierradump:  are you using quotes for the ssid?
<Sierradump> ph8: I think its because there is a space in the ssid?
<SingAlong> sanjid: do i just rename the iso to img and write it?
<ph8> idd, wrap it in quotes to fix
<sanjid> oh hah
<Sierradump> ph8: negative on the quotes? should I ?
<Zeratul2k> yast: you don't really need to change the mac
<yast> the thing is Im not quite sure that is my wireless card
<sanjid> that may be my problem
<ph8> yes if there's a space
<Sierradump> ph8: okay I will try again.
<ph8> iwconfig wlan0 essid "foo bar"
<OneDay-at-a-Time> Hi, I don't want Gnome-do Docky to hide, BUT I don't want it to make 100 pixels of my screen unsuable. I want the docky to stay over the application, not under it. What can I do
<ph8> i've g2g
<ph8> brb
<sanjid> I'm trying to boot from the one I made
<acovrig> help?
<sanjid> maybe that's why it won't work
<Zeratul2k> yast: google a backtrack tutorial, those are very specific, normally
<lotec> anyone tell me what remix adds?
<Sierradump> okay cool...
<sanjid> but I used dd on osx, so I think it worked the same
<yast> hmm I thought backtrack was a distro
<sanjid> but I managed to select the thumb drive in the bios, but it won't boot from it
<Zeratul2k> yes, but the instructions are almost the same
<theblackmasses> SingAlong: Just a minute, I'm searching
<SingAlong> theblackmasses: k
<Sierradump> ph8: getting closer!   now iwconfig shows essid: "Free Wifi"
<Zeratul2k> yast: last backtrack is based on ubuntu
<Sierradump> ph8:  but access point:  not associated
<LOPA> widescreen resolution anyone?
<Zeratul2k> yast: so it should be a good primer
<yast> the thing I love in ubuntu is synaptic guy
<yast> gui*
<acovrig> sound problem?...
<rahmen> In openoffice, is there any safety copies made during editing of a file? Somehow the document I was writing on didn't save itself although I clicked save. And now I've closed it and the new text is gone.
<Billiard> LOPA: what graphics card?
<LOPA> intel 915
<LOPA> on a dell xps
<LOPA> widescreen laptop
<Penol> Jordan_U: now is a blue light on the wireless, but i cant find any networks : /
<LOPA> Billiard, intel 915 on dell laptop widescreen
<lotec> anyone tell me what remix adds?
<Jordan_U> rahmen: Are you sure you aren't just looking in the wrong directory? ( you might have saved the newer versions somewhere else )
<Billiard> LOPA: xps with intel lol, so your resolution box just doesnt have the widescreen resolutions listed?
<OneDay-at-a-Time> (rewriting my Q because it didn't make any sense) --- Hi, when GnomeDo Docky stays-on-top, it makes a lot of the screen unusuable, that is, if I maximize xChat, it won't go "under" the bar. Ofcourse, I could make the Docky "hide". But I don't like it hidden. How can I make the Docky go "over' the window, not below it?
<Penol> Jordan_U: and now the 09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<theblackmasses> SingAlong:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<rahmen> Jordan_U: I'm very sure.. if it was another document it should be in recent docs and it isn't..
<LOPA> Billiard, right i want 1440x900
<theblackmasses> SingAlong:  But you said something about the ISO not installing?
<snuffy47> Billiard, did you have some info for me or just checking in
<SingAlong> theblackmasses: no no. the problem wasonly that the usb-imagewriter asked only for img files and not iso.
<LOPA> Billiard, no option for the 1440x900
<Billiard> snuffy47: i sent you a message on msn i think
<Billiard> LOPA: ok one sec
<emma> rahmen: not too sure but try going to your home folder, and clicking on 'show all files' so you can see the hidden directories also. Now go to .openoffice.org > 3 > user > backup
<epinky> Zeratul2k:  try removing strongswan check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/441600/comments/7
<NoiseEee> my wireless card is coming up as eth* instead of wlan*, and as a result I can't do wireless-only things like use WEP.  How can I get ubuntu to correctly see it as wlan0 instead of eth1?  it seems to have changed since going 9.04 -> 9.10
<Zeratul2k> epinky: k, give a minute
<niteowl> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and just trying to add an upstart service which runs after all of the legacy init scripts. It doesn't seem to be executing though and there doesn't appear to be a way to enable boot logging for upstart.
<niteowl> I have a description line, followed by start on stopped rc[2345] and then exec /usr/local/bin/myscript
<snuffy47> Billiard, :(
<theblackmasses> SingAlong:  Yeah..try using usb-creator, that should work
<Billiard> snuffy47: ??
<davidboy> How would I install the Gnome-Do Docky?  I've installed Gnome-DO, but don't see anything about a dock
<yogacoop> broadcom device wasnt recognized in nbr until i installed b43-fwcutter, just sayin. fixed it immediately
<phaer> davidboy: Change the gnome-do theme in the preferences to "dock(y)"
<rahmen> emma: I've checked that.. the thing is that I closed the document, and therefor I think all backups are deleted.. (but I really hope they aren't).. when I opened the document my new text was gone and I'm stuck with the version I wrote a few days ago..
<snuffy47> Billiard, did not get it
<perimetric> Can anyone help me with a problem with vnc im having?
<theblackmasses> SingAlong:  Just read the "Copy Files to USB Stick" it shows linux and windows instructions
<phaer> davidboy: you'll need to enable desktop effects if you have not done so already
<lotec> anyone tell me what remix adds?
<emma> rahmen: the fact it just closed makes a person think maybe it was saved.
<Billiard> snuffy47: ok, well i said i looked around and found out that when you access shares from the places menu they get mounted to ~/.gvfs
<sebsebseb> niteowl: some sort of boot up Ubuntu issue?
<Penol> Jordan_U: ??
<davidboy> phaer:  How do I enable effects
<sebsebseb> niteowl: I am not exactly sure what you were asking
<Jordan_U> Penol: "iwlist scan" finds no networks?
<Penol> Jordan_U: Nope
<Billiard> snuffy47: so you could access them there rather than using autofs, i didnt realize ubuntu desktop did something like that im used to server
<Penol> Jordan_U: But the device is now in lspci
<theblackmasses> loetc:  remix basically makes it easier to use ubuntu on a small laptop or netbook, check out the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR. It does change some things to adapt it
<Cladius1984> NoiseEee: Did you plug an ethernet in and connected online first? Once you do that, go to System > Hardware Drivers and let it search online for drivers. It might find the wireless card driver you need.
<Penol> Jordan_U: and the orange light is now blue like its activated
<yogacoop> penol: is your wifi not showing in karmic? dont want to jump in as i havent followed entire thread
<phaer> davidboy: If your Graphic card supports it: Go to System->Preferences-Appearance and visual effecets
 * sinsun_ says if you have problem on Chinese, just join #sinsun-says. I can teach you basic Chinese.
<rahmen> emma: I'm sure I saved it manually before since I've been working on it for the whole day.. and when I closed it said nothing about saving or discarding the document.. so it's saved.. but not..
<Penol> yogacoop: True true, in a way
<Zeratul2k> epinky: triend an "apt-get remove strongswan", it's not installed. Should I try installing it?
<i-pink> hii all
<yogacoop> penol: is b43-fwcutter installed
<i-pink> i need help with table
<i-pink> i need help with iptable
<davidboy> phaer: I've tried that.  Dosent work.  Must be my graphics card
<emma> rahmen: maybe it got saved with a different name by accident?
<sebsebseb> !ops |  sinsun_  channel promotion
<ubottu> sinsun_  channel promotion: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<phaer> davidboy: I can
<epinky> Zeratul2k: it says so on comment 8, another possibility
<Penol> yogacoop: yes
<jongbergs> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<phaer> davidboy: *I cant help you than.
<Flannel> sinsun_: Please don't advertise here.
<Zeratul2k> epinky: k, give me another minute :p
<owen1> i try to install karmic from cd. i clicked on install xubuntu from the menu and after a few minutes i see crazy colors flashing endlessly. any clues?
<shentino> Problem solved.  KMS and text mode VT are mutually incompatible (hopefully just for now).  I disabled KMS
<rahmen> emma: it's not in recent documents so no.. I think the only way for me to recover it is if I can like dig it up from the memory..
<sinsun_> Flannel: sorry, I won't do that again.
<SirFunk> why are my ubuntu-notify windows showing up in the wrong place? it's really annoying
<SirFunk> especially because there are no settins for it
<niteowl> sebsebseb, my problem is that I cannot get a custom upstart service to execute
<yogacoop> penol: sorry, that fixed it for me, incorrect driver and verified fwcutter was installed
<davidboy> phenom: Thanks anyway.
<shentino> Thanks for the help, it led me right to the intel-gfx guys
<sebsebseb> niteowl: upstart do you mean  the boot up splash?  no that's Xplash isn't it?
<Fraxtil> Can someone name an application that uses fullscreen mode?
<SingAlong> theblackmasses: i selected the ISO file in the usb-creator and selected the drive too. but the format "button" doesnt seem to work
<niteowl> I mean the sysvinit replacement
<yogacoop> anyone upgrade
<phaer> Fraxtil: Firefox?
<SingAlong> theblackmasses: ah. k. it worked now. i tried unmounting the device
<snuffy47> Billiard, rgr so I just need to make it visible
<theblackmasses> SingAlong:  Allright
<Fraxtil> phaer: more specifically, one that changes the resolution
<jongbergs> owen1: try booting the cd in live session, then install from there.
<yogacoop> anyone upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 and gnome-panel works fine?
<Jordan_U> Penol: Do you live in Europe ?
<snuffy47> Billiard, do I need to unistall the cfis stuff I did finsh the how to but it didnt help
<greezmunkey> Penol, how far have you got...
<jatt> yes
<jongbergs> !upgrade | yogacoop
<phaer> Fraxtil: Many games do that. Try gnujump or xmoto for example.
<ubottu> yogacoop: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Penol> Jordan_U: Yes, in norway :)
<Fraxtil> phaer: thanks
<phaer> Fraxtil: no problem :)
<epinky> !anyone| yogacoop
<ubottu> yogacoop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zeratul2k> epinky: done installing. Should I restart anything before trying again?
<Jordan_U> Penol: Try setting your router to use a channel that is not Europe only
<epinky> I think supplicant and networking also :)
<rahmen> Do programs log stuff in ubuntu? Like if I write in openoffice it saves stuff somewhere?
<epinky> Zeratul2k: I think supplicant and networking also :)
<Mandi> hello!
<Zeratul2k> epinky: kk
<Billiard> snuffy47: yeah you can if you want... delete that credentials file and apt-get remove --purge autofs
<tc111> i've got a complex software raid setup, what are the issues that i should look out for before i upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04?
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, good call...I hope you don't mind me following along!
<phaer> It would help me a lot, if anybody would be so nice to paste me his/her $pythonpath (9.10) :)
<Mandi> i'm starting to get ready to change our 4 computers to ubuntu from various installations of windows, and i have a question before i proceed
<Claw6> hello i have just seen, that my xorg.conf is empty ... how can i reconfigure it ?
<Snausages> tc111: heh, I'd start with 'back everything up'
<sebsebseb> !ask | Mandi
<ubottu> Mandi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Billiard> LOPA: did you try making an xorg.conf file?
<snuffy47> Billiard, created a link to the gvfs folder and good to go.  alittle long to get to but it works :)
<LOPA> i have an xorg.conf file
<theblackmasses> Mandi:  What's the question
<lotec> anyone help me
<[-jon-]_> when I play video in vlc, it starts flashing red. any ideas?
<Billiard> LOPA: did you try adding your resolutions to the modes
<LOPA> Billiard, i have an xorg.conf
<snuffy47> Billiard, do I need to worry about the cfis stuff I will leave it if it doesnt really matter
<[-jon-]_> also happens with the built in video player
<The_reaper489> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu onto the XO laptop/
<tc111> Snausages: got that part taken care of... smarty! :P
<rahmen> Jordan_U: You don't know if changes in documents are logged or something? Maybe if there's a program that can scan my memory for the text?
<The_reaper489> lotec: you there?
<LOPA> Billiard, the xorg.conf is kinda empty
<sebsebseb> lotec: the netbook remix?
<Billiard> snuffy47: it doesnt really matter but you can remove autofs if you never will use it
<Billiard> LOPA: kinda empty? paste bin it
<The_reaper489> lotec: this is haven489, lotec
<LOPA> how do i pastebin a doc?
<toro> tits
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ok what are the questions?
<Mandi> k, sorry - i have a desktop running XP that we use as a "server" to store data - it's not typically used; it is also the Internet gateway, so to speak, with the modem wired to it & the wireless router for the laptops, which are all running Vista; we will be double-booting the laptops as there is one particular program that is not currently compatible with ubuntu that we must use for our homeschool
<snuffy47> Billiard, okay thanks
<dooglus> hi sebsebseb
<Billiard> LOPA: copy paste it to a pastebin site
<LOPA> Billiard, what is the site?
<sebsebseb> dooglus: hi
<Jordan_U> rahmen: Have you closed Open Office since you were working on the most up to date version?
<sekyourb1x> what is a good movie quick?
<Mandi> my question is whether i should install the server edition of ubuntu on my "server" or the desktop version - i still don't really understand the differences between the two
<pigphish> Any experience with OCROPUS?
<theblackmasses> Mandi:  You can keep the XP server, I believe..there's no compatibility issues
<lotec> sebsebseb: i see my book listed but says there are some problems, how do i fix these porblems
<Mandi> no, i don't want to keep the XP server - that will be a full wipe & ubuntu only machine
<Billiard> LOPA: there are a bunch pastie.org
<LOPA> Billiard,  http://pastebin.com/mec9b426
<sebsebseb> Mandi:  You might be able to get that program working in Wine, if not you can do a virtual machine of Windows I expect for it inside Ubuntu
<[-jon-]_> when I play video in vlc, it starts flashing red squares all over the video. any ideas?
<The_reaper489> lotec: can you give me a little help, again i think...=) plz?
<theblackmasses> Mandi:  I suggest you install the Desktop version
<josspyker> upgrade 9.10 ,evolution stops working,blank screen and nothing in the logs, any ideas? thanks
<Billiard> LOPA: did you try without an xorg.conf
<virtuald> Mandi: The server disc don't install a GUI
<lotec> sebsebseb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer%20Aspire%20One%20250
<LOPA> Billiard, i am using 9.04
<Billiard> LOPA: ok
<Mandi> virtuald: what is a GUI?
<sebsebseb> !unr |  lotec
<ubottu> lotec: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<rahmen> Jordan_U: No I haven't.. I was wondering if I should force quit it?
<theblackmasses> Mandi:  The server edition is really for advanced users, it doesn't have any GUI
<Mandi> theblackmasses: why do you suggest desktop? just so i understand...
<Fujk> anyone have ATI HD5870 with dual monitors?
<dooglus> as I understand it, there's not really a different between the desktop and server distributions other than which packages are installed by default.  you can install anything on either one of them
<LOPA> Billiard, i had 9.10 but was not working and thought an xorg.conf might be needed
<virtuald> !GUI
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<lotec> sebsebseb: i know what it is,
<Zeratul2k> epinky: nope, still the same
<sebsebseb> !server |  dooglus  Mandi
<ubottu> dooglus  Mandi: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<ardchoille> Mandi: the server edition doesn't install a desktop environment, everything is done via command line
<lotec> sebsebseb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer%20Aspire%20One%20250
<epinky> epinky: :( , no ideas sorry
<yogacoop> thx for correcting my irc newbi-isms
<dooglus> server-specific kernel?  what's different with it?
<evilaim> Man, I'm stupid bored
<sebsebseb> dooglus: don't know
<theblackmasses> Mandi:  Basically the GUI is what you're used to, with pictures and buttons and places to move your mouse.  The server edition doesn't hjave any of that; it only lets you type in commands. Unless you're an experienced user who knows almost everything about linux, it would be hard for you to get accustomed to it
<Zeratul2k> epinky: will have to keep using wired connections for now :s I had the same problem with the university's network a while ago but it was solved when I updated to Karmic
<Mandi> k, since i still don't get it, obviously, the proper method is desktop - LOL
<sebsebseb> evilaim: try #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<josspyker> upgrade 9.10 ,evolution stops working,blank screen and nothing in the logs, any ideas? thanks
<Jordan_U> rahmen: NO
<lotec> sebsebseb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer%20Aspire%20One%20250
<Mandi> theblackmasses: thank you, i get it now
<sebsebseb> Mandi: you can run server stuff in the destkop version
<ldiamond> I upgraded to 9.10, now my laptop CPU goes really hot... top tells me nothing takes CPU
<Sagaci> Mandi: don't install the server edition if you need a desktop environment
<sebsebseb> Mandi: if you are for example a commercial business though you would probably want to run the server version
<rahmen> Jordan_U: would this work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<theblackmasses> Mandi:  Yeah, and the desktop can function just as a server, for what you require from it
<Zeratul2k> epinky: Well, thanks, anyway :D
<mikeg3> My ubuntu 9.1 will not boot.  Just installed it, video problem, monitor keeps switching modes, card is nvidia gforce 6150se nforce 430
<ldiamond> However, the cpu utilisation applet on the top bar says IOWait is always high.
<Billiard> LOPA: xorg.conf is optional in .10 not sure about x in 9.04
<sebsebseb> Mandi: also you said something about home school before?   There are many good educational software for Desktop Linux
<mikeg3> what should I do?
<epinky> Zeratul2k: you're welcome
<Mandi> great! thx everyone
<theblackmasses> Mandi:  Just curious, why are you making the switch from windows to linux?
<Jordan_U> rahmen: There is something you should try first
<lotec> sebsebseb: why you not help me?
<LOPA> Billiard, anything i can add to the file to make this happen you think?
<rahmen> Jordan_U: oki.. I'm listening
<sebsebseb> lotec: ,because I don't know much about  the net book version or netbooks in general
<Billiard> LOPA: try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Billiard> LOPA: tell me if it asks for your resolution and stuff
<lotec> anyone help me???? wuth netbook
<Mandi> sebsebseb: yes the software prog i use for our recordkeeping is only for windows, and the emulators do not work b/c of the .NET framework, although i am planning to try some of the educational software, but i need to dual-boot until i can check it out completely
<sebsebseb> !hardware |  lotec
<ubottu> lotec: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LOPA> Billiard, didnt add anything to the file
<sebsebseb> Mandi: well Mono can run  .NET stuff older ones and such
<yogacoop> how can i access gnome-panel controls/preferences?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: plus I think there's something else  for .NET as well
<Jordan_U> rahmen: In a terminal run "lsof | grep office"
<Mandi> theblackmasses: i am switching b/c i'm tired of long updates that essentially slow the pc down, and an os that slowly chews away at hard drive space and RAM
<Doorman352> Mandi: Have you consider trying Virtualbox and running your aps on a WIN Xp virtual client.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: thx - i will look into that
<lotec> sebsebseb: that is no help says ut has to be installed correctley what that mean
<Jordan_U> rahmen: That should show all files currently opened by open office
<snuffy47> Billiard, Thanks for your help
<lotec> anyone help me???? wuth netbook
<epinky> lotec: what problem is it?, did you mention it?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: also I mentioend virtualization earlier well yes  Virtualbox  you can run Windows inside Ubuntu with that
<Mandi> Doorman352: i have looked at that, but i don't think it's what i need
<dooglus> lotec: what's the promble?
<dooglus> problem?
<Billiard> snuffy47: np
<Snausages> bring on the promble!
<lotec> i see my book listed but says there are some problems, how do i fix these porblems
<paragonc> im running 8.10 - and i just install xen-server via apt-get - when it reboot - it threw a low graphics mode warning and wont load X
<Jordan_U> rahmen: "lsof | grep office | grep odt" should show only otd documents that are open
<Mandi> everyone seems to be trying to talk me out of dual-booting - LOL
<paragonc> i was running the NVIDIA driver 180
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Who is being home schooled?
<Doorman352> I use it, and since the virtual clients are isolated, I don't update them....so they are quick for legacy aps that dont work in Visat/Win 7
<Billiard> LOPA: check if xrandr is available in 9.04 try running xrandr
<Mandi> my 4 children - ages 4 to 9
<lotec>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer%20Aspire%20One%20250
<mikeg3> My ubuntu 9.1 will not boot.  Just installed it, video problem, monitor keeps switching modes, card is nvidia gforce 6150se nforce 430.  what should I do?
<epinky> lotec: what problems?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: well really dual booting sucks, but sometimes it has to be done
<sebsebseb> Mandi: oh right well loads of great software for them in Desktop Linux
<perimetric> Im runnins a vnc ser ver but when my firend connect all he sees is my desktop as if no windows are open
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, thanks, learned a bunch RE: Broadcom wireless...
<sebsebseb> Mandi: there's Edubuntu by the way,  which  is really for schools and such, but you can run most/all of those programs in standard Ubuntu as well
<sebsebseb> Mandi: also the website is good at explaining what is available
<theblackmasses> Mandi:  That makes sense..I run variations of linux on older hardware as it allows the computers to function. Crunchbang linux is great. Good luck with it
<rahmen> Jordan_U: Yeah I can see the file.. but the problem is that I opened it again after the close.. so it's prolly just the old version..?
<yogacoop> lotec: what is your question
<lu6cifer> is there any way to sync my home partition with the root partition of a different system?
<sebsebseb> !edubuntu | Mandi
<ubottu> Mandi: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Mandi> sebsebseb: yes, i have looked at the website for that and i plan to install it as soon as i get one of my computers running the whole os, instead of the live CD
<lotec> i see my book listed but says there are some problems, how do i fix these porblems
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb,  dual booting may suck for you but tothers may need to , like me , and it's not so bad
<dooglus> lu6cifer: look at 'rsync'
<LOPA> Billiard, i can run it but when i add a mode i get errors
<lu6cifer> ok
<epinky> lotec: is it an ASUS?
<owen1> jongbergs: ok
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: depends on hardware, user, and apps, sometimes dual boot is needed yes
<Billiard> LOPA: what is listed for maximum resolution on xrandr?
<lotec> epinky  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer%20Aspire%20One%20250
<Mandi> sebsebseb, ubottu: isn't edubuntu an add-on to ubuntu now?
<sebsebseb> !bot |  Mandi
<ubottu> Mandi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> Mandi: It used to be for a while, but  now it's a proper distro again, there was a good session about  Edubuntu for the 9.10 Open Week
<sebsebseb> !openweek | Mandi
<ubottu> Mandi: Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<LOPA> Billiard,  1280 1260
<emma> sebsebseb: isn't openweek over?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: that factoid is a bit oudated now it seems, but yes that's the link
<Jordan_U> rahmen: If you only see one then yes, it's whatever version you currently have
<lotec> epinky  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer%20Aspire%20One%20250
<sebsebseb> emma: yes it's over, but the logs are there
<lu6cifer> dooglus: well, it's a bit more complicated than that...I installed the root partition of ubuntu 9.10 over an existing kubuntu root partition, and now my original kubuntu home partition isn't functioning...
<sebsebseb> emma: over untill next time
<rahmen> Jordan_U: So I'm toasted? I really need that file..
<linuxguy2009> Mandi: You can install "edubuntu-desktop" and get the same thing yes.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: thx, do you recommend i do that distro instead of ubuntu, then? is the main difference the default packets? or does it operate differently?
<andi_> hello guys, unlike 9.04, in 9.10 everytime an partition about to be mounted, authentication required. This bugs me, can it be change?
<epinky> lotec: BTW, you know what problems you have?
<paragonc> blah this is totally borked - x wont load anymore
<linuxguy2009> Mandi: Different default packages. Ubuntu can be transformed into Edubuntu and vice versa,
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Ubuntu is the base really,  so that's the Linux kernel and things like that
<Jordan_U> rahmen: At this point it will probably take less time to just re-do it
<Mandi> linuxguy2009, sebsebseb: thx, i get it
<sebsebseb> Mandi:  Ubuntu uses Gnome as it's  graphical user interface and for a lot of the programs it comes with
<lotec> epinky: i have not tried to install yet, if it is all not going to work. i sent you a link
<paragonc> sudo bash NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg1.run - it says it cant find kernel source
<rahmen> Jordan_U: It's my exam work I've been writing on for the whole day.. are you sure it'll take that long?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Edubuntu also uses Gnome,  and there's Kubuntu with KDE and  Xubuntu with XFCE as well
<Guest58919> ?
<Billiard> LOPA: give this a try http://pastebin.com/m6442f014  backup your old xorg.conf, in case it doesnt work
<Guest58919> h
<linuxguy2009> paragonc: Should ask you to build the kernel source.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: you can have Gnome, KDE, and XFCE all installed in the same Ubuntu install, and then from the log in screen select which one to load up, and one will be the default
<acovrig> sound not working...
<paragonc> linuxguy2009: it does but it cant find it
<Jordan_U> rahmen: If you haven't found it by now
<acovrig> ?
<epinky> lotec: look at this http://whatareyoublogging.blogspot.com/2008/09/ubuntu-netbook-remix-on-acer-aspire-one.html
<linuxguy2009> paragonc: 9.10?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: wow, it sounds confusing - what would be the purpose of having all those derivatives? instead of just choosing one?
<paragonc> it says no matching pre-compiled kernel interface
<acovrig> 9.1 ubuntu sound not working
<paragonc> 8.10
<dooglus> paragonc: you need to install linux-headers-generic I think?
<BluesKaj> paragonc, not sudo bash , just sudo
<Jordan_U> rahmen: At least re-writing it you have an idea of when it will be done, you could waste a day and be no closer trying to recover what you lost
<dooglus> !info linux-headers-generic | paragonc
<owen1> jongbergs: i tried and even when choosing to try without installing, one screen is black and the other has green lights on it.
<ubottu> paragonc: linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.14.27 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<sebsebseb> Mandi: well  really the whole point of Desktop Linux is to provice choice,  yes choice for nearly any type of app that you can think of, from word proccessing, to graphics design, to games,  to browsers, etc
<acovrig> 9.1 ubuntu sound not working
<linuxguy2009> paragonc: Go to nvidias website and download the newest one they work fine.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: provide above  I did a typeo
<Jordan_U> rahmen: Sorry, I have to leave. Good luck
<owen1> i am trying to view live cd of xubuntu and see black screen. any tips?
<owen1> (cd cd has no defects)
<DisguisedAngel> what command line command can I use to extract files from a tar to a specific location? I can't do it graphically because I need to sudo it.
<rahmen> Jordan_U: =/ well thanks for at least trying...
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Ubuntu  has an  ok selection of default apps,  then other apps can easilly be installed
<sebsebseb> Mandi: as well
<Mandi> sebsebseb: it's good when you know what you're doing - LOL - a little overwhelming when you're first learning
<mikeg3> Can anyone point me to help for video problem?  Brand new 9.1 ubuntu won't boot, monitor tries mode switching -- seems stuck in loop -- video card is nvidia 6150se nforce 430 monitor is dell 1702fp
<linuxguy2009> paragonc:  Did you stop the gdm first and then you have to restart it after,
<LOPA> Billiard, what do i after saving it?
<paragonc> no
<acovrig> karmic sound help needed!
<epinky> lotec: it's using UNR 8.04, however with latest there are some problems with audio and keyboard. What operating system is running now?
<lotec> xp
<sebsebseb> Mandi: it's quicker to get apps using the commands,  but  9.10 has the  Software Centre which is a nice graphical program, that has replaced the former add/remove,  in 10.04 released at the end of April it will also replace  the more advanced graphical way of getting software, the Synaptic Package Manager
<linuxguy2009> DisguisedAngel: you can use gksudo file-roller for a GUI with super user.
<paragonc> do i need to download the kernel source?
<DisguisedAngel> mikeg3, ubuntu forums are great. SHould have lots of video help. You will likely need to change your xorg file to use a vesa video driver (I think that's the one) until you can download and install the correct nvidia drivers.
<lotec> epinky: xp
<epinky> lotec: my advice is that "if it works then don't touch it" :)
<DisguisedAngel> linuxguy2009, Thanks!
<Billiard> LOPA: restart x, logout, then does ctrl+alt+backspace work in .04,   if not    ctrl+alt+f1    sudo service gdm restart    should do it
<linuxguy2009> DisguisedAngel: welcome
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, is there anyway i can give auto authentication when mounting an alien partition? Such as my hard disk partition that use ntfs format.
<paragonc> NVIDIA 190 is throwing the same errors
<paragonc> i had this working for like 6 months now :(
<linuxguy2009> DisguisedAngel: gksudo is just like sudo but for graphical apps.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: aside from the official documentation on the website, what are some other REALLY good resources for learning the whole linux thing - i'm a reader/doer, so i work best by reading books and trying things out, but i'm not good at just diving in - any suggestions?
<DisguisedAngel> ah, awesome. Thanks for the tip!
<mikeg3> how do I get to xorg file?  clueless about linux command line here!
<linuxguy2009> DisguisedAngel: welcome
<Billiard> mikeg3: its located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> paragonc,  download the driver from the nvidia site
<paragonc> BluesKaj: i did
<DisguisedAngel> Billiard, thanks... I was gonna have to look that one up rofl... Don't have it all memorized yet
<lotec> epinky: maybe ill just install to a 4gb sd card and boot ubuntu that way
<DisguisedAngel> paragonc, did you have some other nvidia drivers installed before?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: 9.10 is an ok release, but  I am not that happy with it for various reasons, and I have been using Ubuntu since the second release in 2005, with another distro before it for a bit.  Plus done a lot of distro trying in the past with Live CD's to begin with, and then  virtual machines.   Also 9.10 is a standard release with only  18 months of support on the desktop and three years for the server version.  Where as  Long Term  Support
<sebsebseb> releaess such as 8.04  or  the not yet released 10.04  get  three years of support on the destkop and  five years for the server version.  support being security updates
<paragonc> it says "Unable to find kernel source tree "
<sebsebseb> !10.04 |  Mandi
<ubottu> Mandi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<BluesKaj> paragonc, then find the driver, wgere sid it dl to
<epinky> lotec: good idea!, it's better to try before installing :)
<jpds> sebsebseb: And professional support.
<paragonc> DisguiseAngel: I had 180 running fine until i install xen-server
<sebsebseb> jpds: From Canonical you mean?
<mikeg3> thank you all for your help--hopefully I will get it to boot
<jpds> sebsebseb: Yes.
<BluesKaj> paragonc, where did it DL tp
<paragonc> BluesKaj: Dl tp?
<Mandi> any suggestions for linux related reading material (besides the ubuntu site)?
<sebsebseb> jpds: They don't do  paid support for 9.04?
<DisguisedAngel> mikeg3, you can use "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit that file. You will need to find the video driver section and change it to vesa
<BluesKaj> download to, paragonc
<linuxguy2009> paragonc: My guess is that you have something missing from your system or something left behind that shouldnt be there. Download the newest nvidia driver and do a fresh install and start over. Itll work out of the box and its very easy to do.
<Billiard> Mandi: for doing what?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<sharpen047> how would i resize my linux partition while booting into it?
<jpds> sebsebseb: We don't do support for EOL releases.
<Billiard> sharpen047: while booting into it?
<paragonc> linuxGuy2009 : i have the new 190 drivers too - they throw the same error
<sebsebseb> jpds: 9.04 is not EOL just yet, also  you work for Canonical you put "we"
<perimetric> Mandi: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<Mandi> Billiard: just for understanding ubuntu/linux and learning "basic" commands
<albech> anyone have experience with Synergy between a mac and ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> sharpen047: Use your live CD and use Gparted so the filesystem wont be mounted.
<Mandi> perimetric, sebsebseb: thx - got it
<paragonc> BluesKaj: it downloaded to my users home directory
<sharpen047> linuxguy2009, ty
<helpme> i have a question about running ubuntu on my already windows computer?!?
<BluesKaj> paragonc, /home?
<linuxguy2009> paragonc: 9.10 is old and might not be supported also Im not sure. Do a fresh install is my recomendation. Might be a good time for 9.10 maybe?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: If you want something  that is more stable and  you can rely on for say three years without  doing an Ubuntu version upgrade, well yes LTS
<linuxguy2009> 8.10 is old I meant
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, what kind of question?
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: I think 8.10 becomes EOL this April or around then
<paragonc> i dont have the resources to do that -
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: right on
<paragonc> blueKaj: /home/paragonc/
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: what ashame since overall  that has been my favourite release since 8.04,  it's  just since I wanted Ext4 etc,  yeah I am not running that
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i'm not sure if stability is really an issue, i don't mind doing upgrades
<bonez2046> is Ext4 included now, with 9.10?
<lstarnes> bonez2046: yes
<helpme> i want to know if when i install ubuntu on my windows computer, if it will delete/corrupt/change any files/programs that i have
<sebsebseb> bonez2046: Ext4 is the default for clean installs
<sebsebseb> bonez2046: of 9.10
<lstarnes> bonez2046: it has been included since 9.04
<sebsebseb> bonez2046: Ext3 9.04 upgrades won't be turned into Ext4 on upgrade
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: Ive heard that from a few people but I hated 8.10. Never worked right for my box for some reason.
<phenom> After the Karmic upgrade I now get a "critical" bug as described in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8323583#post8323583
<phenom> Any help?
<Billiard> helpme: only if you tell it to delete your windows parition
<bonez2046> sebsebseb: so I just did the 'update-manager -d' routine.. still using ext3..
<[zaf]-Coral> Anybody know of a nice database graphical designing tool, something to create the graphical layout for a database representation :? I do NOT want something that actually implements the database
<BluesKaj> paragonc, in the terminal sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-xxxxx.run     xxx meaning the driver number for your card
<bonez2046> how would I upgrade.. convert over to Ext4? is it compelling enough to convert?
<paragonc> BluesKaj : the installer runs - it just fails
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: great release still my favourite overall  even though what I just mentioned, plus how  the ethernet woudn't work on the other computer, but by the time  I got round to finally upgrading from 8.04 on there,  9.04  was out anyway so :)  so put on with Ext4 and nice fast boot up shut down and disk checking :)
<Billiard> [zaf]-Coral: phpmyadmin
<courpse> bonez2046, You cannot convert, it has to be a fresh install.
<helpme> but i just want to try it out, what happens if i prefer windows over ubuntu? will i be able to completely restore my settings that i have right now?
<Mandi> thank you all, i think that's all the q's i have today - bye
<linuxguy2009> phenom: My Uncle recently did an upgrade from 9.04 and was missing all kinds of stuff on his box. Doesnt suprise me. I always do a clean install after backing up my home.
<Flannel> [zaf]-Coral: UML things will, Umbrello is one (QT), or you can just use something like Dia
<sebsebseb> Mandi: see above  what I just  put to linuxguy2009  sometimes  upgrades or newever versions can mess something up
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, it will not mess with your windows files and such. If you have enough room on your hard drive then during the install, when you get to the partition part, make sure you let it do the configuration, using the rest of the drive to install ubuntu on. DO NOT do it manually unless you know what you are doing and DO NOT select "use entire disk"
<The_reaper489> lotec: are you there?
<bonez2046> courpse: so, back all up to other media, do fresh install, then reload /home and applications?
<[zaf]-Coral> Billiard, not implementing a database :/
<BluesKaj> paragonc, you were using bash , don't put that in the command
<[zaf]-Coral> Flannel, thanks will check it out
<_ged> hi, in windows, there's a SERVICES right? on the "services.msc", then you can start or stop the services in there, in ubuntu, how can i start or stop a service??
<courpse> bonez2046, Sure.
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, if you just want to try it out, try the live version, just slip the install CD in and run it
<phenom> linuxguy2009, Yea, it's very frustrating. Every ubuntu upgrade breaks something,
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, the performance will be a bit less since it is runnign off of CD but you will get the idea.
<paragonc> BluesKaj: sudo: /home/jackmurphy/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg1.run: command not found
<Billiard> _ged: they are called daemons most of them you can control with   sudo service <daemonname>  stop|start|restart
<linuxguy2009> phenom: Right thats why I avoid it at all costs. hehe
<helpme> yea... about "slipping a CD in" i have a mini 10v and i have no CD drive, i want ot try the downloadable netbook remix
<_ged> Billiard: how can i view the running services?
<epinky> phenom: is it a joke?
<paragonc> sudo sh /home/jackmurphy/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg1.run works
<johnny05> How can I check if the madwifi drivers are already installed?
<linuxguy2009> phenom: Best advice I can give is to download the ISO and backup your home folder. Fresh install.
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: well GDM 2 also lacks features such as themeing like the old one, but this apparnatly will get fixed in a later version
<paragonc> but then it wont load the kernel sourcew
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, then you can use a USB stick, let me find you the program I use to put it on the USB stick, brb.
<Billiard> _ged: sudo service --status-all
<helpme> ok
<phenom> epinky, Is what a joke?
<BluesKaj> paragonc, sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg1.run   copy and paste that into the terminal
<_ged> Billiard: thanks
<LOPA> Billiard, no go with the xorg.conf
<phenom> linuxguy2009, Yea, I've had serious issues upgrading ubuntu releases since fiesty
<Billiard> LOPA: same prob or what?
<DLeeBug> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LOPA> crashed
<epinky> phenom: your link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8323583#post8323583 ?
<paragonc> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg1.run: command not found
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: oh Mandi left just before I told  her/him to see what I put to you, oh well
<Roasted> I installed cairo dock but I didnt get ANY menu items. I had cairo dock installed before and Id id get menu items. wtf happened this time around that my system was like "actually, no, no menu items this time." ??????
<Billiard> LOPA: try commenting out that Driver line in it
<phenom> epinky, No, that describes my problem to a "T".
<phenom> I haven't been able to find any thing else on it.
<owen1> how to install text-based ubuntu with xubuntu desktop cd?
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ download the windows version of this program, then download the Ubuntu from their website and then run the unetbootin program and it will ask you for your image, that's the ISO you will be downloading. After that, boot your computer into bios to ensure it is set to boot from USB before hard drive.
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: Hmm i didnt know that. Im thinking when 10.04 LTS comes out I may stick with it until the next LTS not decided yet. Just for stability and reliability. Plus it helps when buying commercial apps for it like Nero Linxu 4 that i just bought will stay compatible with my ubuntu version.
<paragonc> BluesKaj: does it matter how i launch that file? It executes when i prepend it with bash - and then fails
<owen1> when i hit f6 (other options) i see: acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid, free software only
<johnny05> Please guys. How can I tell if a driver is installed from the command line
<BluesKaj> paragonc,bash isn't required
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: well on the other computer I might stick untill  10.10  if  10.04 turns out to be not what I want on there, like was the case with 9.10
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: or just  eventaully put another distro on
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: What peice of hardware is it?
<helpme> and you're 100% sure that i will still have windows and all of my stuff in the end? sorry for being annoying
<johnny05> wifi adapter
<Manan> Does anyone here have any experience with andLinux (www.andlinux.org)?
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: uh that was meant to say, stick with 9.04  untill 10.10....
<johnny05> checking if madwifi is properly installed. can't bring up the interface
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: Try to connect to the network is a good way to test it. Or "sudo lshw -c lan"
<BluesKaj> paragonc, make you cd to the dir where the driver is located then run the command
<paragonc> does xen requires i sepcific nvidia driver?
<johnny05> the interface isn't up at all
<mehedi> is it possible to add customed sound for incoming mail in evolution?
<JonathanEllis> Im trying to install Karmic Net Book Remix on a Eee PC 900 from a usb stick I created with usb-creator. Before creating the usb stick I verified the image with md5sum. The computer gets as far as SYSLINUX 3.53 but stops with a boot: prompt. When I press enter the computer says Could not find kernel image: linux. Has anyone else come across this problem?
<johnny05> linuxguy2009: i can connect to the internet through the eth0 connection, i want the ath0 to work.
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, when you boot it from USB (or CD) it doesn't install anything. It just has an icon on the desktop that says install... if you don't want to install don't click it. While you are booting from USB ensure that you just select the top option that is defaultly selected.
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: try the command I gave and pastebin that.
<mehedi> is it possible to add customed sound for incoming mail in evolution?
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: and I don't want to go back to 9.04 on this one, or  stay with 9.10 untill April,  I am thinking about putting another distro on here again.   10.04 will probably be quite a lot better than 9.10 :)  and if not well that's bad, since it's going to be the next long term support
<helpme> ok, thanks, ill have to go check it out now
<mehedi> is it possible to add customed sound for incoming mail in evolution?
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009:  and I don't want to run development versions  from the hard disk of 10.04 either
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, np, hollar back to these guys here if you need help once you get in.
<johnny05> linuxguy2009: http://pastebin.com/d5b317d23
<phaer> My pythonpath is lost. I can't start software-center, it says "ImportError: No module named sexy". Gwibber says the same about gtk. python-sexy is installed. what can i do?
<BluesKaj> paragonc, check your nvidia card;  lspci | grep VGA
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: Yeah i agree hope to god 10.04 LTS is good and stable. I read LTS is based off testing and not unstable of Debian or something like that.
<Roasted> I installed cairo dock but I didnt get ANY menu items. I had cairo dock installed before and Id id get menu items. wtf happened this time around that my system was like "actually, no, no menu items this time." ??????
<paragonc> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: no  all Ubuntu verisons are based on testing I think  or  the later ones or whatever
<sebsebseb> !debian |  linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Twinkletoes> I'm trying to get NDIS drivers working for my wifi, following this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper.  However, it assumes a PCI wireless card, but mine is a USB dongle.  Are there any other instructions?
<helpme> im stuck on the installation... the "distribution" what do i pick in the 2 drop-downs?
<mehedi> is it possible to add customed sound for incoming mail in evolution?
<helpme> download*
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: Oh ok thats what i originally believed too. Must have read some rubbish then.
<ben-m> i noticed that the volume control in 9.10 will change the PCM volume as well as the Master Control, how do i stop this?
<Mandi> hello, i'm back - i'm uring the liveCD on my slow desktop computer and i keep getting an error saying "Sorry, the program "jockey-gtk" closed unexpectedly." during start-up. Is this an issue I need to be concerned about after a full install? or is it safe to assume it's something funny happening during the live session?
<johnny05> linuxguy2009: any ideas? i'm doing this from command line only.
<paragonc> hahaha sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-xen-server
<Mandi> sorry - "using", not "uring"...
<sebsebseb> Mandi: oh right that kind of message
<Arsin> Hey, my friend screwed up his grub.cfg and can't boot into Ubuntu, he touched it so we could possibly try to get XP to run (We think the Ubuntu partiton corrupted it). Is there a way we can just recover the data from the XP partition and restart from the begining/
<paragonc> nope still failed
<sebsebseb> Mandi: sometimes  Live CD gives an error message of some sort,  shoudn't be anything to worry about, how much RAM by the way?
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: Looks like the wireless card is detected just fine.
<hyperstream> when i install Ubuntu onto a external USB 1TB hard drive, i made a 10gig/boot and a 100gig / mount point and a 4gig swaparea..... Do i install the bootloader into /boot partition? or to the drive itself sdd ? or /boot -> sdd2?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: not sure, but probably not much - 16 MB?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: you could boot the CD again just to see if the error message comes up or not
<mehedi> is it possible to add customed sound for incoming mail in evolution?
<johnny05> linuxguy2009: it does. so how can i tell if it's the madwifi driver or something else?
<Roasted> I installed cairo dock but I didnt get ANY menu items. I had cairo dock installed before and Id id get menu items. wtf happened this time around that my system was like "actually, no, no menu items this time." ??????
<Roasted> dafkl;SDKF:ALSDKAS
<sebsebseb> Mandi: 16MB RAM uhmmm I  don't think so
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: Do you have the wireless antenna turned on, on your router?
<krisidian> hi what's the correct apt-get command for removing a package?
<hyperstream> Arsin: find a data recovery software, and put the hard drive into another machine and do a recovery
<bonez2046> what is the biggest difference one would see between running on Ext3 and Ext4
<sebsebseb> Mandi: newer versions of the Ubuntu Live CD  woudn't even boot up with that amoutn
<DisguisedAngel> what does LTS stand for in reference to ubuntu releases?
<epinky> mehedi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_rLUhyCxZw
<sebsebseb> Mandi: What used to be on the computer?
<johnny05> linuxguy2009: routers fine, i'm connected to it on this computer.
<hyperstream> when i install Ubuntu onto a external USB 1TB hard drive, i made a 10gig/boot and a 100gig / mount point and a 4gig swaparea..... Do i install the bootloader into /boot partition? or to the drive itself sdd ? or /boot -> sdd2?
<sebsebseb> !lts |  DisguisedAngel
<ubottu> DisguisedAngel: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Mandi> sebsebseb: it happened twice consecutively; i'd have the check the RAM, and i don't know how to do that with the live session going, i'd have to reboot windows and that will take about 30 minutes
<DisguisedAngel> thx
<cretep007> Long Term Support
<Prodego> !Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: windows XP professional, and I also have XP home installed on there
<sebsebseb> Mandi: 30 minutes to boot Windows?
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: Did the device work out of the box? Also did you install other drivers?
<BluesKaj> paragonc, did you try to find what nvidia card you have so we can match up the driver , in the terminal , lspci | grep BGA
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ok how old is the computer?
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: Your trying to see which on actually worked?
<paragonc>  GeForce 8400 GS
<hyperstream> a simple main drive or /boot partition can help me here guys please...
<helpme> i have a question about which dropdown files i should download on the UNetbootin download for netbook ubuntu
<BluesKaj> paragonc, did you try to find what nvidia card you have so we can match up the driver , in the terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<hyperstream> when i install Ubuntu onto a external USB 1TB hard drive, i made a 10gig/boot and a 100gig / mount point and a 4gig swaparea..... Do i install the bootloader into /boot partition? or to the drive itself sdd ? or /boot -> sdd2?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: maybe i'm exaggerating a little, but it's at least 15 - i have enough time to start it, then start laundry, go upstairs and get coffee, then come back & it's still loading
<[zaf]-Coral> Flannel, Thanks Umbrello is working fine :)
<paragonc> BluesKaj:  GeForce 8400 GS
<Mandi> sebsebseb: the CPU is about 6 yrs old
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ok 15 minutes to boot Windows that's  not right
<sebsebseb> it really isn't
<johnny05> linuxguy2009: the adapter works when running a desktop install of ubuntu. right now i'm trying a minimal install. compiled the madwifi driver, but not sure if i installed it correctly.
<linuxguy2009> helpme: Just go manually download the ISO and then pount unetbootin to the ISO and drive to write to.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: I  remember this old lap top  from  about uhmm  2000 I guess,  with 6GB  hard disk and  XP Pro,    and  that loads up in  a few minutes or so
<DisguisedAngel> what is the keyboard short cut to close out of x and everything and go to command line?
<hyperstream> when i install Ubuntu onto a external USB 1TB hard drive, i made a 10gig/boot and a 100gig / mount point and a 4gig swaparea..... Do i install the bootloader into /boot partition? or to the drive itself sdd ? or /boot -> sdd2?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i know - my dad is an IT guy and i keep trying to get him to help me out, but he's always too busy to give me any pointers other than defrag, disk cleanup, & ccleaner
<sebsebseb> Mandi: DId you disk defrag Windows?  what kind of stuff is installed on it?
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: Well if the device wasnt detected before and now it is detected after a driver install I would have to say yeah. I miss something?
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, when you message someone, put their name in front, so it highlights for them to see, so they don't miss it. You need the 32 bit 9.10 release.
<johnny05> linuxguy2009: so is there any way to check if a particular driver has been loaded
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Well there are ways to make WIndows run better, but you want to go Ubuntu anyway, and  that's a good way to go
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i defrag all the time, and it defrags weekly on a schedule
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: No idea.
<helpme> DisguisedAngel i dont kno where to go from the first little download page
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, hold on a sec let me look
<johnny05> well, whatever. it's detected. i guess i just need to configure it now? wpa?
<paolo> !
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i think i uninstalled MS office, and some other stuff - last time i checked i had over 50% of the hard drive available; anyway - the speed of that pc is one of the reasons i want to switch to ubuntu, besides the free factor
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Do you stil have the ISO for  Ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: Was there a driver to begin with? And you wanted to replace it?
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, did you download unetbootin? I assume you have it pulled up right now, is that correct?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: yes
<mehedi> is it possible to add customed sound for incoming mail in evolution?
<mehedi> is it possible to add customed sound for incoming mail in evolution?
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: Your not telling me something here.
<mehedi> is it possible to add customed sound for incoming mail in evolution?
<LOPA> Billiard, no go X crashes
<TDJACR> !repeat > mehedi
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ok it's probably fine, but it's a good idea to do a quick md5sum  check to make sure  it's a good one.  a lot easier to do it in Ubuntu as well,  yes you can on the Live CD
<mehedi> is it possible to add customed sound for incoming mail in evolution?
<ubottu> mehedi, please see my private message
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, yes i have the initial download window up, and i do not kno where to go from there
<Mandi> sebsebseb: how do i do that?
<Billiard> LOPA: sorry, idk
<hades__> does anyone have a Vaio laptop?
<LOPA> Billiard, thanks for trying
<pigphish> Any experience with OCROPUS?
<Billiard> LOPA: what was wrong on karmic same thing?
<zhangxiong> hello ,boys and girls!
<johnny05> linuxguy2009: if a minimal ubuntu install of 9.04 has a wireless driver, than it did. i tried installing madwifi. i would like to know if i did it successfully?
<LOPA> Billiard, karmic?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: also before the psyical  CD boots up, there's an option on the CD that checks if the psyical CD is ok or not
<linuxguy2009> hades__: Whats your real question?
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, for distribution select "Ubuntu" for the next dropdown select "9.10_Live"
<HowardtheDuck> hey.  will it mess anything up if i remove gnome-screensaver?  i heard if i remove parts of ubuntu it will crash my system when it does updates
<sebsebseb> Mandi: uh I meant before the live sesson on it boots up or the install  option
<Billiard> LOPA: 9.10
<LOPA> same resolution prob
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, haha sorry i didnt see the scroll bar
<LOPA> Billiard, they got rid of 915resolution tool
<Mandi> sebsebseb: sorry - i got it, no the integrity of the CD is fine - i used it on two of the 3 laptops here with no probs; the desktop is the only one with the error message
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, then if you have your USB inserted and it is selected on the bottom, just hit the Ok button
<LOPA> Billiard, that worked
<linuxguy2009> johnny05: Not sure. I personally would have done a "sudo lshw -c lan" before and after the install and it would tell you right away.
<hades__> linuxguy2009: i wanna be able to turn off the devices but as being a noob am stuck on the easiest way to do it
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, it's all good. We have all been there and learned the basics... you will get the hang of it really fast.
<linuxguy2009> hades__: Turn off what devices?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: the ISO is probably fine yes, still  easy to do the check,  plus if you do this from the Live CD,  your going to learn a little  Desktop Linux already
<hades__> WWAN, bluetooth, dvd, usb, eth0,
<sebsebseb> Mandi: before you even have a proper install on any computer?  there is no psyical install yet right?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: ok, doing it - geez, twist my arm why don't ya...
<linuxguy2009> hades__: I would say to check your BIOS for those features.
<Mandi> sebsebseb, yes - no physical install yet
<helpme> DisgustedAngel, do you personally use ubuntu? and have you used windows?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ok  since Ubuntu 7.10 (October 2007)   Ubuntu has been able to read and write to Windows NTFS partitions no problem,  as long as Windows shut it down properly
<venger> anyone else had the install issue where you are asked for the disk mid install?  this has been a known issue at least with NEC optiarc drives since 8.x.   I think i may have resorted to a debootstrap method but i'm wonder if there is any other work around
<tuzi> hello,everyone!
<hades__> <linuxguy2009> it can be done by typing sudo echo 1 > /location/wwanpower etc...
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, be sure not to judge Ubuntu's performance off of the live run. Menus, programs, everything will take a bit longer to load because it has to grab it from the USB.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: It's in the WIndows partiton yes?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: are you saying that the physical install will overwrite windows? - if that's what you're saying, then good - that's what i want on the desktop computer
<linuxguy2009> venger: Maybe use unetbootin as an alternative on that machine?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: no that's not what I am saying, but yes you can easilly do that
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, yes I personally use ubuntu on all my computers and yes I have used windows 3.1, 95, XP, Vista and 7
<Mandi> sebsebseb: ok, then i have no idea what you are asking - what's in the windows partition?
<linuxguy2009> hades__:  So you found your answer then?
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, it says its done with the instalation but the progress bar is at 0
<sebsebseb> Mandi:  Ok do you know what a partition is?
<BluesKaj> paragonc, try this driver, but you must remove any other installed nvidia drivers first . Then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<Mandi> sebsebseb: in theory, but i've never worked with them
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, the unetbootin program says it is done?
<paragonc> BluesKaj: how do i remove other drivers?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: well not on purpose, anyway
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ok well when your installing Ubuntu from the Live CD,  you will be doing that
<hades__> <linuxguy2009> well ye but typing it in for every device takes the piss, can you give me a pointer on how to script it?
<helpme> yes, but i pulled up the files on my usb, and it's not there
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, then try this, just a sec.
<venger> linuxguy2009, i'll look at the frugal install option (short on spare usb sticks :) )   thanks for the suggest
<mdeonte> I HAZ SSL
<linuxguy2009> hades__: Yes if I remember correctly there is a file /etc/rc.local where you can script commands right there on bootup. Think thats the right file.
<tuzi> zhangxiong
<tuzi> ,where are you ?
<paragonc> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-185
<tuzi> zhangxiong,where are you  ?
<linuxguy2009> paragonc: Check your apt sources are enabled.
<hades__> <linuxguy2009> i wanna be able to control wen they are on and off ie. wen i'm on battery or plugged in
<linuxguy2009> hades__: Good luck on that.
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, download Ubuntu 9.10 for 32bit directly from here. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get remove name-of-otherdriver
<paragonc> linuxguy2009: which ones? i use apt-get
<Mandi> sebsebseb: well i understand that, but i'm not sure what you were asking when you said "it's in the windows partition yes?"
<GnuSeb> help, I got a sony f-v320 mic and i installed skype but it's not working, for some reason it's not receiving the sound, i checked the sound settings and they're all way up, what should i do?
<linuxguy2009> paragonc: all of em personally.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: also if your going to check  the ISO from the Live CD,  first you need to open the Windows partition so it is mounted.  then I think  it will be mounted in /media  or /mt  and uh.   then system > administration  > terminal    cd  /media/disk1 for example.   Can cheat also and make this much easier :)    and I asked if the ISO is in the WIndows partition
<IdleOne> !hi | cheri703
<ubottu> cheri703: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, it will download as an ISO file. Once it is done, use the unetbootin program again, but don't use the distribution part, instead drop down to the part in the program that asks for the ISO, select that Ubuntu ISO you downloaded and load it up onto your USB with unetbootin.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: oh, the iso is on one of the laptops
<BluesKaj> ok, too many cooks ...bbl when the kitchen isn't so full
<cheri703> hi, thanks for the welcome bot :)
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, thats gonna take a while... 2hrs left in the download
<linuxguy2009> helpme: USB drive needs to be fat32 BTW.
<paragonc> how do i do that? i ran sudo apt-get update
<helpme> disguisedangel, ok ill write that down
<sebsebseb> Mandi: really  Canonical should be making  it more clear to people to md5sum an ISO for Ubuntu,  yours is probably fine,  but  it's  good practice to check it anyway.   Ok don't  worry  about that for now, it can be checked later  with Ubuntu or Windows.  and it probably doesn't need to be.
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, it would take just as long to do it directly through unetbootin too if it was working. Do you have Skype?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: well your here again, so  let's help you get set up with a good Ubuntu set up I guess
<scunizi> I can't seem to connect to my desktop in my lan with vinagre.. I've port scanned and 5900 is open.. I've removed the password requirement. It tries then immediately disconnects.. any ideas?
<linuxguy2009> paragonc: Do what?
<helpme> DisgustedAngel, nope
<soul----> k ubuntu
<paragonc> make sure my sources are updated
<soul----> fix your website
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, Gtalk?
<soul----> don't say stuff thats not included in the repository's
<edidie> Hi everyone. Can someone help me with my video card driver?
<soul----> stop crapping up :(
<Mandi> sebsebseb: unfortunately, i'll have to come back for that b/c i haven't removed the data from the desktop computer yet and i need to do that before i install the os; i was just testing today
<soul----> it isn
<edidie> I have an ATI Rage Mobility M3.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > Mandi
<ubottu> Mandi, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Got an external hard disk or something to put it on to?
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, wait, i just remembered, i have a downloaded version of the netbook remix already downloaded from earlier
<sebsebseb> Mandi: the data?
<IdleOne> soul----: what stuff?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i was going to move the files through my wireless network to one of the laptops
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, ah sounds good. Then use that one. The Netbook remix is nice, that's what I use on my Asus 900a
<soul----> links for software
<sebsebseb> Mandi: that would be slow
<sebsebseb> Mandi: you could use samba instead
<Mandi> sebsebseb: well, that's all i've got - or i wait for payday so i can buy more cds
<Mandi> sebsebseb: what's samba?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: and do it over the LAN (Local Area Network)  and using the Ubuntu Live CD
<IdleOne> soul----: such as? can't help if your not more specific
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, so i have it pulled up, what do i do next. (sorry for backtracking)
<soul----> a vnc viewer
 * paragonc starts downloading 9.10
<paissad-hp> hi all
<sebsebseb> !samba | Mandi
<ubottu> Mandi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<linuxguy2009> SAMBA is a way to share files and folders to windows, linux, and mac machines.
<DisguisedAngel> edidie, you could try installing "Envy" from the repositories and using that to install the graphics driver for your card... Envy is really easy to use.
<IdleOne> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dvokurka> hey, what do you guys think of ubuntu 9.10?
<sebsebseb> dvokurka: ok, but not that good compared to previous versions
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, you have unetbootin pulled up right?
<dvokurka> yeah me too
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Samba is good
<paissad-hp> i've created a swap file /swap, i have activated with swapon, but i would like to know if there's another idea better than adding the command swapon into /etc/rc.local in order that the swap activates after each boot !
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<sebsebseb> Mandi: it  lets you  move files to Windows
<sebsebseb> Mandi: or  files from Windows to  your Linux distro
<helpme> DisgustedAngel, yes its "wubi" correct?
<ChogyDan> paissad-hp: you should be able to add it to your fstab
<dvokurka> any advice on how to get dual monitors to work properly?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: and it can even do Linux to Linux.   move/copy/paste  files  that's what Samaba will do
<paissad-hp> ChogyDan, ok thanks
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i don't have a LAN setup - just the one wired desktop, and 3 wireless laptops
<DigitalKiwi> dvokurka: do you have nvidia card?
<helpme> DisguisedAngel or is it the "usb-creator"?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: sure, but you got a router right?
<ChogyDan> !fstab > paissad-hp
<ubottu> paissad-hp, please see my private message
<dvokurka> yes
<sebsebseb> Mandi: connecting them all together  or at least some how
<DigitalKiwi> gksudo nvidia-settings
<Mandi> sebsebseb: yes, that's how i was planning to move the files, but you said it would be too slow - i'm lost somehow...
<sebsebseb> Mandi: oh right ok uhmm
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, I don't know what you mean by wubi... in the program unetbootin select Diskimage, then press the button to the far right of that, it has this, "..." Find and select your netbook remix, then click OK
<sebsebseb> Mandi: you meant some Windows way I assume, what I am saying is you can do it using the  Ubuntu Live CD that your on now and Samaba
<sebsebseb> !info smb-client
<ubottu> Package smb-client does not exist in karmic
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, you could try the usb-creator that comes with netbook remix, but my dumb ass never could get it to work.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: oh! ok
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i'm listening
<dvokurka> DigitalKiwi: I tried but i'm finding problems with the visual effects...they freeze up on both desktops
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ok I have only used it occasionaly  so just hold on a sec  so I can tell you what to install
<soul----> nm
<dvokurka> *both monitors
<sebsebseb> a sec a min whatever
<soul----> running from sd is crap anyhow
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Can you access the router configuration page?  Or do you know the internal ip address of the lap top you want to move the data to?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i'm confused - you want me to use samba on the desktop computer to move the files from the desktop computer to where? don't i have to have the files off the hard drive to preserve them before the install?
<jzacsh> hello, could anyone point me to a tutorial on how to use CSV (I understand what it is*, so wikipedia and the like are getting nauseating), maybe a tutorial? maybe the man pages are good enough? (they don't cover anything about csv or control systems in my school)
<linxeh> jzacsh: csv isnt a control system
<Mandi> sebsebseb: yes, i can get that info - i think... it'll take a minute while i remember
<sebsebseb> Mandi:  You can install Samba  to the LIve CD,   and then  do the shared folder in WIndows,  and access it using samba with the internal ip address of that computer
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, its on my Usb, but it's only 147 kb, isnt that sorta small for an operating system?
<jzacsh> oh haha, not comma separated values, i meant control version system
<linxeh> jzacsh: f you mean CVS, you might find SubVersion (SVN) easier to get into
<sebsebseb> Mandi: then you just  move/copy  the files to the shared folder on Windows
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, lol ya, too small. Something went wrong. Did you use unetbootin program?
<jzacsh> linxeh, I'm only looking to it because some projects i want code for use cvs (on sourceforge) - otherwise I'd use git, as it seems really easy to use
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, check the properties on the netbook remix file and tell me how big that ISO that you downloaded is.
<linxeh> jzacsh: sourceforge has a page for each project telling you how to check their code out of their repositories
<calvin_FreeNode> hello. I have problem suspending 9.10, 9.04
<dvokurka> calvin_FreeNode: use hibernate instead
<dvokurka> calvin_FreeNode: I find it works better for me
<chad> Does anyone know how to load a wifi profile into /etc/network/interfaces?
<calvin_FreeNode> after I click suspend, the led light on my box is still on. but monitor turns off. I can hear the fan is still on. But I can not activated with keyboard or mouse
<chad> I have a wifi card, ubuntu sees it using lspci.  I can connect to wifi using iwconfig - but I want to set it up so it automatically loads everytime I turn on the PC.
<only2jean> I am feeling good how is everybody doing?
<helpme> DisguisedAngel i found the Zipped file in another location it's 700,000 kbs  (not sure what that is in gigs or Mb's) but thats a lot bigger
<linuxguy2009> calvin_FreeNode: Calvin thats normal. On suspend the power stays on.
<mehedi> has there any offline english dictionary for ubuntu?
<jzacsh> linxeh thanks
<calvin_FreeNode> so is there a sleep mode like windows does?
<ChogyDan> chad: you just need the format of the interfaces file.  Im sure you can find it online
<mehedi>  has there any offline english dictionary for ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> calvin_FreeNode: To wake try the power button as well?
<mehedi>  has there any offline english dictionary for ubuntu?
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, ya that sounds about right. Make sure this is the ISO you are selecting in Unetbootin
<calvin_FreeNode> I have. didn't work
<andresmh> When I get  a new IM in Pidgin, it doesn't show the new notification popup. Instead it just blinks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot93.png
<dvokurka> calvin_FreeNode: hibernate saves u battery power too
<mehedi>  has there any offline english dictionary for ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> calvin_FreeNode: Windows and Ubuntu both have suspend, hybernate features yes.
<sanjid> I'm having trouble making a usb version of the unr boot iso
<andresmh> any idea how I can make Pidgin report new messages with the new notification popups?
<ravia> status
<linuxguy2009> calvin_FreeNode: Hibernate saves all RAM to swapspace and loads it back up on reboot.
<DisguisedAngel> sanjid, are you using usb-creator?
<chad> ChogyDan: been looking.  Not sure if thats what I actually need?   I want a setup where if I plug in an ethernet cable, it takes priority -- if ethernet gets unplugged it switches to WiFi and looks for available network.  If I can't have it "look" for a network I would like to specify 2 networks.
<calvin_FreeNode> xp calls it suspend. vista and windows 7 call it sleep
<sanjid> DisguisedAngel: I was using dd, but I then tried USB creator
<mehedi>  has there any offline english dictionary for ubuntu?
<calvin_FreeNode> sleep is much faster than hibernate
<ChogyDan> chad: what happens you set both of them up?
<chad> ChogyDan: Im doing it all from command line because its a minimal install  and I am not a linux expert.
<ravia> exit
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, ok now it looks like its doing something
<chad> ChogyDan:  not sure how to set it up.
<DisguisedAngel> sanjid, try unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sanjid> with usb creator, the "make startup disk" option is greyed out, even though everything looks normal
<chad> ChogyDan:  I use iwconfig wlan0 essid mywifi
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, great! Sounds like the first time it may have had the wrong file lol.
<dvokurka> sanjid: u might need to format ur usb
<chad> ChogyDan:  Then I have to type "iwconfig wlan0 up"
<ChogyDan> chad: unfortunately, the best I could help you is find a web page with the syntax
<chad> haha... alright I will keep searching :(
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, and my usb is filling up, it has one of those storage display things on i
<radams976> is there a way to get trillian astra to work with ubuntu with wine?
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, lol nice. Haven't seen one of those before. Sounds nifty
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, wait... is 700,000 kbs 7 gigs?
<dvokurka> no 700Mb
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, as dvokurka said, 700mb
<sanjid> dvokurka: just formatted it, and it still won't work
<helpme> dvokurka, ok, thanks
<sumeetbali>  does anyone use twitter here?
<radams976> is there a way to get trillian astra to work with ubuntu with wine?
<helpme> DisguisedAngel i used to know those conversions... lol
<calvin_FreeNode> linuxguy2009: do you know how to make ubuntu 'sleep'?
<DisguisedAngel> sanjid, try using unetbootin and selecting Diskimage and then giving it the unr iso.
<dvokurka> sanjid: do u have a ubuntu iso on ur computer?
<sumeetbali>  does anyone use twitter here?
<sanjid> dvokurka: yes
<sanjid> DisguisedAngel: sure, I'll try that
<sebsebseb> !ot |  sumeetbali
<ubottu> sumeetbali: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linuxguy2009> calvin_FreeNode: What do you mean by sleep? Power down and save all open apps or simply keep running in low power mode?
<radams976> how are yall doing?
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, ok now i need help with this whole "boot from usb thing" while its downloading
<ChogyDan> chad: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<sumeetbali> <ubottu> suprisingly it has to do with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !bot |  sumeetbali
<ubottu> sumeetbali: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, what's confusing is the actual way they classify it and crap, like 1,000Kb doesn't actually REALLY equal a Mb... it's somethign like 1024Kb to 1Mb...dvokurka might know the exact numbers.
<dvokurka> good luck all
<hyperstream> when i'm on live cd how do i bring up the grub console? it says command not found!
<dvokurka> exit
<radams976> how are yall doing?
<calvin_FreeNode> linuxguy2009: sleep means power down cpu but keep powering ram. in acpi this is S3 state.
<radams976> is there a way to get trillian astra to work with ubuntu with wine?
<radams976> help
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, well the boot from usb isn't really all that hard. You know how to get into your bios right?
<sumeetbali> <ubottu> wt
<sebsebseb> radams976: maybe/probably and #winehq is the place to ask
<radams976> ok
<radams976> thanxs
<calvin_FreeNode> linuxguy2009: of course you could use S1 state which powers CPU as well
<linuxguy2009> calvin_FreeNode: Yes that is called suspend in Windows and Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> radams976: np good luck
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, ... Bios...? haha i thought i knew alot about computers, aparently not lol
<radams976> thxns
<hyperstream> when i'm on live cd how do i bring up the grub console? it says command not found!
<calvin_FreeNode> linuxguy2009: anyway, doesn't work for me
<andresmh> How do I get the new Ubuntu notifications in Pidgin (http://ubuntumanual.org/files/u1/ubuntu_notification.png). I have lib-notify plugin enabled for new messages, however, it only blinks when I get a new message: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot93.png
<Flannel> radams976: pidgin might also be of interest to you
<sebsebseb> radams976: or Empathy
<linuxguy2009>  calvin_FreeNode: Why do you say it doesnt work? It wont wake up?
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, lol. Well if you don't know stuff like bios, your computer experience may put a little bit of a learning curve on Linux, but don't worry... Linux has gotten a lot more user friendly than it used to be. You will do just fine. Now let me get to the bios information.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i finally got the ip address - sorry it took so long, just to make sure i understand what you're saying, i install the samba with the live CD running on the computer i'm moving the files from, right?
<hyperstream> WHY is the ubuntu 9.10 install disk BROKEN, the grub loader doesnt work....  doesnt someone test this before releasing ?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: my install of 9.10 is  nearly clean, it seems I already got Samba stuff installed, so maybe you do as well on the Live CD
<sebsebseb> Mandi: well that's easy enough to find out if you do or don't, and easy to install if you don't
<osubuck> hyperstream: it worked fine for me, maybe its just you
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, during the VERY beginning of the of booting up your computer, when it probably gives you some simple colored DELL logo or something, down towards the bottom should be some instructions on how to get into your bios, like press Esc, delete, F1, F2 or something like that. Bios' are usually blue and white pages that allow you to change some things about your computer.
<hyperstream> WHY is the ubuntu 9.10 install disk BROKEN, the grub loader doesnt work....  doesnt someone test this before releasing ? I get grub boot error,  no such file ......... ive installed it to the /boot parition /dev/sdd2 and the actual drive in over a number of formats --> /dev/sdd doesnt work either
<sebsebseb> Mandi: system > administration > synaptic package manager   search for samba   and is any of that stuff green?   or you could just run an install command for one of the programs and it will say if it's installed or not   sudo apt-get install samba-common
<hyperstream> osubuck its wierd
<sebsebseb> Mandi: applications > assesssories > terminal for commands
<helpme> DisguisedAngel oooh those things
<ChogyDan> hyperstream: what is your drive setup?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: checking - i'm on one of the laptops, and the desktop is next to me
<sanjid> DisguisedAngel: unetbootin seems to be working. I had it "burned" with dd before, but my netbook refused to boot from it
<Mandi> sebsebseb: and very slow CD drive
<helpme> DisguisedAngel so i should find some sort of "boot from usb drive" there?
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, Don't mess with any of it but the part you need to. You need to find the "Boot Order" section, or one that you think might be hinting towards a boot order or boot priority or something. Then you need to make sure that the one that says something about USB, like USB storage or drive or something, is higher in the list of things you can boot from than your Hard Drive.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: on the lap top in Windows you need to make a shared folder, where your going to move/copy in  the data
<jzacsh> i want my cron to output
<jzacsh> whoops, ignore that ^
<Toto23> Hello
<Toto23> I come from an other planet...
<sebsebseb> !hi | Toto23
<helpme> that means i have to shut down :| ok, any words of advice b4 i leave? ill be on once i get things up and running
<ubottu> Toto23: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<SingAlong_> Toto23: find your spaceship and go back :)
<Toto23> Probably situated between the uranus system and the constellation of Mesbolpol.
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Toto23
<ubottu> Toto23: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Toto23> Arrived here in laser reuction blast in the year 381.
<DisguisedAngel> helpme, don't panic, your not installing right away, just testing it out. And install XChat from System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager, so you can chat with the guys in here for help.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: shared folder done, still looking for samba on deskto
<sebsebseb> Mandi: sudo apt-get install samba-common
<sanjid> DisguisedAngel: and I'm seeing the install screen, thank you very much
<DisguisedAngel> sanjid, np :) Good luck
<sanjid> thanks :-)
<Toto23> Formed in the council, KIng Richard reserve to him thssh: connect to host planetXtc34w.Sidious.GalaxyErtzo.Hmbc port 22: Connecting on timed out
<sebsebseb> sanjid: I suggest setting up a seperate home on a new Ubuntu install
<andresmh> How do I enable the new Ubuntu notifications in Pidgin (like these http://ubuntumanual.org/files/u1/ubuntu_notification.png).
<helpme> DisguisedAngle, ok, well here i go
<sanjid> I had it going on my old netbook, but the hdd died and they just gave me a fresh one
<panfist> why does it take such a long time to move something to the trash? what's going on in the background when files are deleted through gnome?
<sebsebseb> !ops |  Toto23
<ubottu> Toto23: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Toto23> You are the first human I see since few years
<hyperstream> ChogyDan: i have 2 IDE's and 2 Sata and one USB External Hard Drive(1TB) , when i go through the install process i click advanced and tell it to install the boot loader onto the 1TB drive, ive also one time made a /boot partition, and tried to install grub onto that with the advanced menu just before it copy's the files and installs the OS
<Toto23> Do you have Bombing Blast ?
<ChogyDan> hyperstream: you need to install grub to the drive that the bios will boot
<nabcore> Hi, using Ubuntu 9.10 on a Thinkpad T61 with ath5k. When connected to a AP and pinging it every second; I noticed that *every* 120, the ping time jumps to ~8 sec and takes around 5 seconds to recover. Is this a known issue?
<hyperstream> yes i tell me bios to boot my 1TB drive
<DisguisedAngel> sanjid, ah... my external died... hate it when HDD's die.
<hyperstream> and i get that error, grub erro boot somethign.. unable to find file ...
<sanjid> yeah, I had three hdd's die in the last three days
<sanjid> so something is up
<hyperstream> ChogyDan then just sits at grub rescue>
<ChogyDan> hyperstream: hmm, so you install grub on the external drive?  and then have the /boot partition on another drive?
<hyperstream> no the /boot partition in on the External Drive as well
<DisguisedAngel> sanjid... well in all honesty, it didn't die on me. It got killed by my wife, the master of "Trip over the cord and kill your HDD"
<hyperstream> i have like this: 10gig /boot (ext4) | 100gig / (ext4) | 4gig swaparea
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Ok what you doing now?
<sanjid> ouch, that sucks
<Mandi> sebsebseb: still trying to get samba on the desktop computer - having issues with slow CD drive
<DisguisedAngel> sanjid, I don't get any harddrive's but Seagate now... I had a WD crap out on me and I only use what I beleive to be the best now.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: oh
<hyperstream> ChogyDan, i have tried installing to 10gig /boot and with out even having a /boot (just 100gig /root) and install to / partition.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: well in that case
<sanjid> I think that there's some electromagnetic disturbance near my house, why else would there be three unrelated hdd's, both internal and external, across different systems and different roms, fail within a couple days of each other
<hyperstream> ChogyDan, also it is the first partition(s) on the drive.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: feel free to do it the way you were going to before
<ChogyDan> hyperstream: and you get the same error?
<DisguisedAngel> sanjid, I don't know, that is weird. Are they all the same brand or different?
<Mandi> is there a way to reboot from the keyboard in ubuntu live CD?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: try reboot in the terminal
<DisguisedAngel> Mandi "Ctrl-Alt-Del"
<Mandi> can't get a terminal
<Mandi> tried
<sanjid> DisguisedAngel: one was the internal hdd on an iMac, one was the internal on an eeepc, and one was a WD external
<sebsebseb> DisguisedAngel: no that won't work
<zcat[1]> ctrl-alt-F1 then atrl-alt-del
<hyperstream> actually no,  without the /boot partition, i was installing the bootloader to the Ext Hard Drive /dev/sdd , and i was getting unknown file system, but with the /boot partition and installing the boot loader to that i get cant find file
<DisguisedAngel> sebsebseb, doesn't work in live?
<DisguisedAngel> sanjid, wow that is weird.
<sebsebseb> DisguisedAngel: or maybe it works uh.  I am thinking Windows Ctrl Alt Delete
<Mandi> sebsebseb: thank you for trying to hold my hand - i really appreciate it, i'll be back if i have anymore questions, right now it's a matter of hardware issues
<sebsebseb> DisguisedAngel: also well this
<hyperstream> ChogyDan, ive even booted into live cd, and had a look at the 10gig boot partition, it has a grub directory, but no menu.lst or anything like that
<zcat[1]> alt-F2 'gksu reboot'
<SingAlong_> i just installed 9.10 netbook remix on my Aspire One D150 and the wireless doesnt work.
<sebsebseb> !dontzap |   DisguisedAngel
<ubottu> DisguisedAngel: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<sanjid> yeah, exactly. It also killed the power strip connected to my router
<sebsebseb> DisguisedAngel: there used to be an easy way to log out, but not anymore
<ChogyDan> !grub2 > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<DisguisedAngel> sebsebseb, you don't need dontzap now
<sebsebseb> DisguisedAngel: oh?
<SingAlong_> i just installed 9.10 netbook remix on my Aspire One D150 and the wireless doesnt work. It used to work in 9.04 though.
<sebsebseb> SingAlong_: clean install or upgrade?
<SingAlong_> sebsebseb: clean install
<DisguisedAngel> sebsebseb, you can go to keyboard, then Layouts, Layout Options, and turn that feature back on.
<sebsebseb> SingAlong_: ok uhmm sometimes things that worked in a previous release, don't in a later one
<the_beav> why does my wireless signal seem to go up and down so much..i have to boot into XP to watch decent streams..anything i can do?
<ChogyDan> sebsebseb: DisguisedAngel: alt+sysrq+k also works
<snuffy47> having problems testing an install of deluge on a headless ubuntu server.  the torrents seem to keep going to permision denied
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong_: System Admin hardware drivers. Any drivers listed there for your wifi adapter?
<SingAlong_> sebsebseb: it worked on the upgrade though. but i had a messed up gnome install so i did a clean install again
<DisguisedAngel> ChogyDan, what is sysrq?
<SingAlong_> linuxguy2009: one sec
<fcuk112> snuffy47: are you using open or private trackers?
<sebsebseb> DisguisedAngel: ChogyDan   ok  thanks I guess
<zcat[1]> It's true you don't need nozap now
<zcat[1]> lol
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Do it in Windows
<snuffy47> fcuk112, current 1 private and 1 public
<sebsebseb> Mandi: oh yeah you were going to re boot
<SingAlong_> linuxguy2009: no propreitory drivers on this system. thats what it says
<fcuk112> snuffy47: both permission denied?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: it came alive suddenly - trying the command line you gave me to get samba
<ChogyDan> DisguisedAngel: its a magic key I suppose.  on my keyboard, it is the same as printscreen
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong_: sudo lshw -c lan
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong_: pastebin
<DisguisedAngel> ChogyDan, hmmm weird
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ok
<snuffy47> fcuk112, my private says status OK but no activity and the publics go permissions denied
<SingAlong_> linuxguy2009: k
<DisguisedAngel> alright, I'm out. Catch you guys later.
<snuffy47> fcuk112, the private is stuck on checking
<sebsebseb> !lol > zcat[1]
<ubottu> zcat[1], please see my private message
<Nautilus> whats a good way to setup multiple simultaneous web (MySQL based) sites on a dev box? My old install just had one public_html folder and one DB.
<fcuk112> snuffy47: strange. which folder are you writing the data to?
<the_beav> seriously, it goes from 100% 56% lol i can't be the only person with this prblem
<snuffy47> fcuk112, it is a samba share on the server. //media/movies1/Torrents
<sebsebseb> Mandi: how's it going?
<ChogyDan> Nautilus: I thought you could do that by configuring apache to use different folders, and the websites to use different tables
<snuffy47> fcuk112, I was wondering if it was a write problem
<sebsebseb> snuffy47: you done Samba in 9.10?
<Nautilus> dont want different tables
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i just got a message that the software manager thingy stopped working and closed unexpectedly - i'm going to do the whole mess in windows
<snuffy47> fcuk112, I was wondering if it was a write problem
<ChogyDan> Nautilus: why not?
<Nautilus> why?
<fcuk112> snuffy47: yea, maybe try to write to a local folder first.
<Nautilus> ;)
<snuffy47> sebsebseb, no it is on jaunty
<DisguisedAngel> what is the command to open file roller from terminal? I forgot what someone told me.
<sebsebseb> snuffy47: nevermind I guess,  I  was trying to help Mandi get set up with Samba, but she/he was getting  issues with Live CD
<stooball> Hi all
<snuffy47> fcuk112, It is a local folder on server where deluge is
<Nautilus> ChogyDan: mostly because when the sites are uploaded thay each get their own DB
<linuxguy2009> DisguisedAngel: file-roller
<DisguisedAngel> linuxguy2009 thanks
<linuxguy2009> welcome
<sebsebseb> Mandi: it might already be installed
<fcuk112> snuffy47: try a folder under your home/username/ folder
<ChogyDan> Nautilus: same tables == same data == same website.  If you are using different websites, then will use different tables anyway probably
<snuffy47> okay
<sebsebseb> Mandi: I just wanted to test that
<Nautilus> ChogyDan: the tables are the same for each
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong_: You got some output for me?
<snuffy47> sebsebseb, what is the problem I am a noob but will help if can
<stooball> I have an HP pavilion zx5180us and have spent the lat 2 days trying to get the wireless to work again
<sebsebseb> Mandi: since I seem to have  Samaba installed and this is  nearly a clean installl of 9.10
<stooball> Can anyone helpme?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i was trying to find it in the software manager, but i guess i was moving too fast for the CD drive or something and we're getting all kinds of error messages
<cdw32> hello all. would anyone be able to assist me in installing Adobe Flash 10 on my mini 12?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: error messages such as?
<linuxguy2009> stooball: We dont know yet. Whats your question?
<DisguisedAngel> linuxguy2009, gksudo fileroller did not open the fileroller :( What am I doing wrong?
<stooball> I have an HP pavilion zx5180us and have spent the lat 2 days trying to get the wireless to work again
<sebsebseb> snuffy47: oh I was just wondering if Samba gets installed by default with 9.10
<jzacsh> cdw32, I believe you should be fine just downloading the ".deb" file from http://get.adobe.com/flash/
<paragonc> ok - so i dropped in the 9.04 cd - and clicked install - but now its just sitting at command prompt
<stooball> last that is
<linuxguy2009> DisguisedAngel: you forgot the "-"
<SingAlong_> linuxguy2009: i found something in the docs
<linuxguy2009> DisguisedAngel: gksudo file-roller
<paragonc> i also cant ssh into the installer
<DisguisedAngel> linuxguy2009... god I am an idiot, thanks
<scunizi> Is there a gui front end for dcraw.. ??
<linuxguy2009> DisguisedAngel: yep
<SingAlong_> linuxguy2009: in this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne it says "I have a AOA 150 and had to add blacklist acer_wmi to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist for my wifi to work "
<cdw32> jzacsh: thank you
<Mandi> sebsebseb: sebsebseb: not sure, dh is clicking on the desktop computer - he reads them off, then clicks them away - it seems to be running fine again; apparently if we leave the machine idle for too long, the CD forgets that it's reading something???
<sebsebseb> Mandi: dh???
<sanjid> so, what's a good size for my swap partition?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: checking the software center now for samba to see if it's installed
<SingAlong_> linuxguy2009: how do i add it to the black list? the blacklist file doesnt exist
<Mandi> sebsebseb: dear husband...
<Grasber> hi
<paragonc> is there a command i can give it to start the installer?
<Grasber> how can i get personal assistance from someone?, it's important :(
<jzacsh> Grasber, what's the issue?
<Bam_Bam> Grasber, usually you can just ask someone here.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ok that's what I thought for  quite a while now or from the begining, a woman, but sometimes guys use female names in here or so it seems.    Live CD's yeah can be slow it has to put everything into RAM, and also if the CD drive is slow hmm.
<Grasber> look, i installed ubuntu on my dad's laptop, and now his win xp intallaton won't start
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong_: My guess is that you need to do a ALT+F2 and run "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" and add it in there.
<uccadmin> Does anyone know why in the new GDM (Karmic) some of my users are displayed with their username in parenthesis after their "Real Name"? Was there a change made to the way that users are displayed?
<cdw32> jzacsh: it fail to install. it had me run a code in lterminal
<SingAlong_> linuxguy2009: ya added it :)
<sebsebseb> Grasber: Is there an option for it on the boot loader?
<SingAlong_> linuxguy2009: do i have to do anything else next?
<Grasber> it says it's a 31 error from grub
<Grasber> i mean: 21 error
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong_: No clue. Maybe logout and back in or reboot no idea.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i'm going to shut down the live CD and copy the data through windows - i'll be back when it's done
<sebsebseb> uccadmin: not sure, but  that GDM sucks, it can't even be themed like the old one, since  they didn't code that in to the re write of GDM
<jzacsh> cdw32, what's the name of the debian package you downloaded?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: I might not be here
<sebsebseb> Mandi: it's a bit late here really
<cdw32> jzacsh:  intsall_flash_player_10_linus.deb
<uccadmin> sebsebseb: I'm okay with it so far, although it is limited. It just baffles me that there are a few users displayed as "This is my real name (username)" while others are "This is my real name"
<Mandi> sebsebseb: that's fine - you started the ball rolling - i think i've got it from here; will there be someone else on if i run into trouble?
<ve0> is anybody here?
<stooball> anyone else having wireless probs since upgrading Ubuntu 9.1?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: when you partition later  if you do manual install...
<linuxguy2009> uccadmin: What are the user names and what do they look like exactly?
<jzacsh> cdw32, currently this is the location of the debian installer http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_(.deb)
<ve0> ow! )
<jzacsh> cdw32, download that ^ and let me know if its the same name
<sanjid> what's a good size for a swap size partition?
<paragonc> why doesnt the graphical installer come up? grrrr
<ve0> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -j fail2ban-sasl returned 400
<ve0> Bad argument `returned'
<ve0> heeelp!!!
 * paragonc is super frustrated tonight
<linuxguy2009> cdw32: Doesnt work quite right in 9.10 BTW.
<jzacsh> ve0, you have to say something specific, what's wrong?
<stooball> anyone else having wireless probs since upgrading Ubuntu 9.1?
<Nautilus> sanjid: I think 2x RAM
<sebsebseb> Mandi: sure loads of people are in here.   I am quite active in here at the moment, but  I don't want to be that active at night in here anymore,  and yes it's night here.
<uccadmin> linuxguy2009: I have three that are doing this and one two that are normal. The accounts "uccadmin" and "ucc-win7" display only the "real name" on the GDM login. My other accounts (ucc-mac, ucc-win, ucc-ubu) all show the "real name" followed by the username in parenthesis
<cdw32> linuxguy2009: i am currently running 8.04 LTS
<ve0> jzacsh iptabel rule do not ad and i have thise error...
<sanjid> Nautilus: thanks
<cdw32> linuxguy2009: i believe
<debio264> I just installed Ubuntu (Karmic) on a desktop that's been running a different distribution of linux for quite some time, and now it's booting, running through BIOS, printing GRUB, and hanging
<linuxguy2009> cdw32: Oh ok itll work perfect for you then. :)
<derp> Hi!  I'd like to set up the folders in my home folder (Documents, Pictures, etc...) to point to folders inside of my Ubuntu One folder.  Can this be achieved?  Would symlinking work?
<paragonc> insnt the installer suppoed to do stuff and not drop me into a command line?
<cdw32> linuxguy2009: thanks
<sebsebseb> !ubuntuone |  derp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<ve0> jzacsh what wrong in this rule?
<paragonc> its acting like it launched the live cd to command line
<sebsebseb> derp: still no factoid
<cdw32> jzacsh: same name
<linuxguy2009> derp: I think ubuntu-tweak can do this very easily if you want a GUI to help.
<sebsebseb> derp: #ubuntuone  is a channel
<sebsebseb> Mandi: when you install
<derp> sebsebseb:  thanks, iĺl look at that
<jzacsh> ve0, I don't understand. you're having trouble with an iptable? what exactly are you trying to do?
<derp> linuxguy2009:  I saw that but it
<sebsebseb> Mandi: there's an option that will  put it on the whole of your hard disk and that's a default set up
<derp> it´s not quite what i wanted
<snuffy47> fcuk112, Well that seemed to fix it.  Neeod to find and active private tracker now.  Why is this s
<paragonc> it just shows ubuntu@ubuntu
<cdw32> jzacsh: it is giving me the same error message that the dependencies failed it install
<debio264> I just installed Ubuntu (Karmic) on a desktop that's been running a different distribution of linux for quite some time, and now it's booting, running through BIOS, printing GRUB, and hanging. Is this a known bug and/or is there a way I can just reinstall GRUB?
<linuxguy2009> derp: but it what?
<jzacsh> cdw32 you've opened with the "package installer"? and clicked "install package" button? (with a green checkmark)
<linuxguy2009> Oh
<sebsebseb> Mandi: however it won't set up a seperate /home  which in the long run could be rather useful, if you have a reason to re install Ubuntu, or you want to put some other distro on
<linuxguy2009> derp: What didnt float your boat about that?
<cdw32> jzacsh: yes
<sanjid> so, just windows, /, and swap?
<ve0> jzacsh I was instaled fail2ban... and fail2ban do not banned the brut to ssh, and paste error in log...
<sanjid> or are there more partitions that would be good ideals?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: k... how do i make it do that then
<sanjid> *ideas
<jzacsh> cdw32, can you paste the error here (or in a pastebin if its big)
<derp> linuxguy2009:  i was hoping to keep my directory structure as it is, except that when I drop something into, say, /home/user/Documents, it actually dropps it off in /home/user/ubuntuone/documents
<derp> if that makes sense
<ve0> 2009-11-16 05:59:11,569 fail2ban.actions.action: ERROR  iptables -N fail2ban-sasl
<ve0> iptables -A fail2ban-sasl -j RETURN
<ve0> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -j fail2ban-sasl returned 400
<cdw32> jzacsh: yes one moment
<stooball> debio264 - I think you can do a grub update somehow
<sebsebseb> Mandi: they can be set up after woulds, but  I have never done that, and it's probably much easier to set up on a clean install.   plus  you  want some swap space double your RAM really.
<ve0> jzacsh like thise
<sebsebseb> !home |  Mandi
<ubottu> Mandi: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> !swap |  Mandi
<ubottu> Mandi: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<derp> in other words, i'd like the directory structure to remain intact.  this is becasue I'm using UNR and the shortcuts point very specifically to the folders in /home/user
<linuxguy2009> derp: In a nautilus window in the sidepane you can add ubuntu one folders I would imagine to simplify.
<jzacsh> ve0, I honestly have no experience with what you're doing. maybe someone else could help you. I'd suggest googling that error. although, probably just reading more in the man page for that app will help you
<paragonc> Trying to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04. I dropped the cd in - select english - select install. It loads some info, and then drops me into a command line saying: ubuntu@ubuntu - what now?
<Roasted> in ubuntu, how can I adjust frostwire so it has a taskbar icon in the upper right by the clock./
<derp> linuxguy2009:  i'm not talking about the sidepane though.  I mean the UNR shortcuts in their main menu GUI
<chd> I get an "unable to open /dev/sdb" error when I run sudo mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb wtfsup?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: Home is also where hidden .folders go  for programs with the program user data, for example .mozilla is the Firefox profile and it's settings bookmarks etc
<ve0> jzacsh thx fo help)
<derp> linuxguy2009:  those apparently can't be changed, so i'm wondering if symlinking would work
<linuxguy2009> derp: No way of copying one file to 2 locations at once.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: k, like the users directory in windows...?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: if you remove/move  a  dot folder for a program and then re open that program,  it's like you have just installed it for the first time
<derp> linuxguy2009:  well i'm not trying to copy to 2 locations at once.  I'd like for one location to actually point to another.  so if you drop something in folder A, it actually ends up in folder B...
<jzacsh> cdw32, have you posted yet?
<root> server irc.freenode.net
<derp> and i believe symlinking enables one to do that, but i'm not entirely sure
<Toto23> THE LIBERTY... YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IS IT ... OPEN SOURCE IS NOT REPRESENTED BY THE MANDRIVA COMMUNITY :( THIS IS VERY SAD
<cdw32> jzacsh: i am trying to get to the error message again
<sebsebseb> Mandi: home is like my documents in  Windows, but  also  program user data
<Toto23> is the ubuntu community better ?
<derp> Toto23:  HOW'S CRUISE CONTROL WORKING FOR YOU?
<linuxguy2009> derp: Your looking at it backwards I think. Ubuntu One is meant to be saved to in order to share those files on multiple machines.
<snuffy47> fcuk112, Do you know way the directory made the difference?
<sebsebseb> !troll |  Toto23
<ubottu> Toto23: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<NightHawk877> The volume buttons won't work in Kubuntu karmic on my laptop
<parker-fcnyu> hi! can anybody help me? i'm trying to get my left super and alt keys to swap, and using the preference in the keyboard layout options isn't doing the expected behavior
<dAlfa89_> derp, i lol'd
<linuxguy2009> derp: No idea whats confusing you.
<Mandi> sebsebseb: right - in vista, that stuff is visible - a lot more so than in XP; i've seen it floating around; so do the install, then add the /home partition?
<Nautilus> Can anyone help me remember what I used to install (L)AMP?  It was a command something like: "pkg-list install lamp-server"
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ideally yes you want to set up a seperate /home on install
<Nautilus> but i dont think it was pkg-list
<derp> linuxguy2009:  i realize that.  I'm trying to sync my netbook to my desktop.  I'd like it to work in such a way that anything i drop into /home/user/documents ends up in /home/user/ubuntuone/documents so that it is automatically shared
<sebsebseb> Mandi: that should be most of your hard disk space
<Mandi> sebsebseb, k
<NightHawk877> can someone please help me with my volume problem
<linuxguy2009> Nautilus: apt-get install possibly?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: you need a / as well that's a must have
<sebsebseb> Mandi: that's Ubuntu itself
<cdw32> jzacsh: the comp said that there was a broken package (adobe flash) that needed to be fixed before i could install again
<Nautilus> linuxguy2009: no, i dont think so, it wass a pkg list thing
<Mandi> sebsebseb, right
<jzacsh> parker-fcnyu: can you let me know how you got to that preference pane?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: or whatever distro your doing if it wasn't Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Mandi: that should be about 10GB
<paragonc> ok - so all the guides i read say this is a GUI installer - why is it dropping me @ command line?
<parker-fcnyu> Nautilus, was it tasksel?
<stooball> Good luck with that NightHawk877, no one seens to notice me
<Nautilus> ohh maybe
<derp> linuxguy2009:  the reason I can't just change the location of /home/user/documents is because that will break the shortcut on the UNR interface that cannot be modified (as far as I can tell)
<linuxguy2009> derp: You dont need to save it to your PC documents folder at all. Just copy it to the cloud and it will sync to your machine.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: a bit of swap  double the size of your RAM  that should do it.   and yep good set up
<uccadmin> Reposting: Does anyone know why in the new GDM (Karmic) some of my users are displayed with their username in parenthesis after their "Real Name"? Was there a change made to the way that users are displayed?
<ve0> anybody, who use fail2ban?
<jzacsh> cdw32: you could try opening synatpic package manager. searching "adobe" and uninstalling the adobe flash packages you may have (be careful uninstalling things in this application)
<sebsebseb> Mandi: this is partitioning
<bepe> hi :D
<od3n> anyone know the easiest way to add the trash to the desktop
<jzacsh> ve0, also you could try seeing if they have there own cannel
<parker-fcnyu> jzacsh, Preferences>Keyboard>Layouts>Layout Options>Alt/Win Key Behavior
<ve0> jzacsh they havent(
<linuxguy2009> derp: You might wanna go on youtube and look for a catagory5 eppisode on ubuntu one it explains a bit to help you understand the usage.
<Nautilus> parker-fcnyu: that was it, tasksel ... what I need now is a site that helps me finish the config (primarily MySQL I think)
<cdw32> jzacsh: ok
<derp> linuxguy:  I know that.  again, the problem is that i want to use the shortcut on the UNR interface to access my documents... that shortcut points to /home/user/documents, but I want my documents to be automatically shared with ubuntuone, so they'd have to find their way into /home/user/ubuntuone/documents in order to do that
<Mandi> sebsebseb, k - i get it now - i guess i just never realized that it was a manual thing; always used windows, so i always took the automatic part for granted
<demonspork> nighty night everyone.  My expected signon time for tomorrow is 4:00PM Central time [amsg]
<sebsebseb> Mandi: you can set stuff up straight away in manual install on the installer. or   make in  gparted first a nice graphical  partition editor, and then finnish off in manual install, where you tell it  what to use a partition for.  you need to tell  it to use  one as / and the other /home  and  choose a file system  Ext4 is default for 9.10, but if you do manual install you have to select one yourself
<parker-fcnyu> Nautilus, good luck! i don't have any real tips for that
<Nautilus> k, tx
<sebsebseb> Mandi: you can do an automatic default install
<Mandi> sebsebseb, thx for all your help tonight - i was a little hesitant b/c it seems like such a big task, but i'm sure once i get through this first one, the others will be a breeze
<Nautilus> anyone know of a #lamp IRC chan?
<stooball> right click on a panel, choose add to panel - choose go to trash
<linuxguy2009> derp: Wont happen cause your trying to use ubuntu one in  a backwards fashion. Its made to sync from the cloud to the machine and not the other way around.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: guided install that will  go over your Windows install and use the whole hard disk if you tell it to use that
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ,but  for the long run the manual install  set up I was suggesting would be better
<jzacsh> nautilus, i have to make you type over again, but could you sum up whats wrong (I might be able to help)?
<parker-fcnyu> jzacsh, When a select "Left Alt is swapped with Left Win" it seems like Alt_L corresponds to both Alt_L and Super_L
<ve0> jzacsh i dont understand what the argument "returnet" and where it locate? fail2ban havent man... (((
<derp> linuxguy2009:  i'm not following you at all.  If i put something in my ubuntuone folder, it will get uploaded to the cloud, correct?
<Mandi> sebsebseb: ok, i will read the documentation on that and do it that way
<cdw32> jzacsh: should i remove adobe reader also or just flash?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: ,but since your new and all that,   you should probably really just go with guided install for  your first install
<dani> hi
<ve0> hi
<linuxguy2009> derp: Look at ubuntu one simply as a free 2GB hard drive.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: unless you want to  experiment  or  read up a bit about it
<jzacsh> cdw32 no, not reader (not for this purpose at least).
<linuxguy2009> derp: simple as that
<derp> linuxguy2009:  right. it's like dropbox
<Mandi> sebsebseb: i'll have to see where my week takes me LOL
<sebsebseb> Mandi: it's pretty straight forward really,  and  it's not like your going to mess something up if you try and do what I suggested
<Nautilus> jzacsh: Just trying to setup a LAMP server, used "tasksel install lamp-server" iirc. Now I want to complete the config (like MySQL password, do I have to do anything to apache, get phpmyadmin setup, etc).
<Guest14292> I can't use all video functions correctly on youtube anymore since i upgraded to 9.10. like i can't use the track position very good. how do i fix this issue??????
<derp> linuxguy2009:  so anything I put in my ubuntuone folder will end up on the ubuntuone sever
<od3n> that jsut adds it to the panel
<linuxguy2009> derp: So basically your asking me if I drop a file on drive A can i get it to magically go into drive B. No.
<cdw32> jzach: i found flash ten in the filter, and it is the version i just dl. should i still remove it
<sebsebseb> Mandi: since you will have the data on the other computer anyway before doing that, and Windows will be ready to get off there
<jzacsh> haha, anyone know how to scroll up? i'm losing some of this stuff
<sebsebseb> !install |  Mandi
<ubottu> Mandi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<linuxguy2009> derp: Yeah if you have a launchpad account you can access those files on any machine. Its no different than using a hard drive or flash drive.
<parker-fcnyu> Nautilus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<cyb3rick> od3n: go to terminal, type in gconf-editor, go to /apps/nautilus/desktop/ and check the box of trash_icon
<derp> linuxguy2009:  no.  I'm asking this:  can i set up a symlink in such a way that if i drop a file in folder a, it will end up in folder b, folder b being my ubuntuone folder
<od3n> ok thanks
<Nautilus> parker-fcnyu: ok, reading that, tx
<linuxguy2009> derp: Call it what you want folder a drive a ftpserver a. No.
<cryptide> anyone else annoyed with the giant ethernet jack: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/31053/screenshot_111_aM2JC4.png
<kitty_> what is the build-essentials package?
<parker-fcnyu> hey, no problem Nautilus ! i've done this before, and always just googled my way through it
<derp> linuxguy2009:  ah then i'm confused.  what does a symlink actually do?
<Toto23> good porn picture in GNU license ?
<derp> Toto23, where?
<jzacsh> nautilus you can search "phpmyadmin" "apache2" "mysql-server" in synaptic (install mysql-server before trying to install phpmyadmin)
<sebsebseb> !ops |  Toto23 trolling again
<ubottu> Toto23 trolling again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<linuxguy2009> derp: In computing, a symbolic link (also symlink or soft link) is a special type of file that contains a reference to another file or directory in the
<derp> lol wikipedia
<derp> =)
<fcuk112> snuffy47: it's system design, you only have write access to your home folder unless you use sudo.
<sebsebseb> Mandi: good luck with your install
<Nautilus> jzacsh: the lamp modules are installed, just not configured yet. parker- had a page that looks like it will help
<Mandi> sebsebseb: thank you thank you thank you
<flan_suse> I mean this seriously: What benefits have DeviceKit brought to the desktop user? Ever since DeviceKit replace HAL in Ubuntu and openSUSE, it's been a nightmare for me to use removable media, especially CDs. Where do I "configure" how removable media is managed by DeviceKit?
<sebsebseb> Mandi: loads of people can help you with that as well, even though it is pretty straight forward
<derp> linuxguy2009:  i suppose I could sync both of the folders somehow, but that would be a waste of space
<ClayG> anyone here use LMMS?
<Blue1> derp: rsync
<cdw32> jzacsh: i also found the old version and removed it
<derp> Blue1:  yeah, that immediately comes to mind =)
<ve0> who can help me???
<sebsebseb> Mandi: well yeah pretty straight forward, so many people can help you with it
<cjs> Where's a good place to ask questions about md devices and a RAID0 setup. Specifically, the autoconfig finding only one half of the mirror, and giving "md: could not bd_claim sdb1." for the other disk?
<derp> !ask|ve0
<ubottu> ve0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blue1> ve0: sorry my crystal ball is broke
<ve0> Blue bad)
<jzacsh> cdw32, i forgot about you. okay so I'd suggest logging out and logging in (might be totally un necessary). and then try to install the flash package you downloaded
<linuxguy2009> derp: I really dont understand why your making it this difficult to use ubuntu one. Its just like a hard drive.
<phrix> hi all... I wanna buzz in empathy using YM protocol... any clue...??
<SingAlong1> linuxguy2009: still not working. i'm now connected with a wired connection.
<SingAlong1> linuxguy2009: you asked for some output. what commands output is that?
<ve0> Blue1 but I was ask my question...
<cdw32> jzacsh: ok ill be back in a minute
<stooball> I'll try once more
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong1: sudo lshw -c lan
<derp> linuxguy2009:  Right, but i can't exactly run syncing software directly to the ubuntuone server can I?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong1: pastebin.com
<derp> it has to go through their client
<stooball> anyone else having wireless probs since upgrading Ubuntu 9.1?
<derp> or so I thought...
<linuxguy2009>  derp: So you basically answered your own question.
<ve0> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -j fail2ban-sasl returned 400 - what the parametr "returned" means& Help please!!!
<SingAlong1> linuxguy2009: v
<derp> linuxguy2009:  you're telling me you can use ordinary sync software other than the ubuntuone client to sync folders?
<SingAlong1> linuxguy2009: http://pastie.org/700521
<usser> derp, yep
<derp> well that changes everything...
<linuxguy2009>  derp: Use it like it was meant to. Save the file to the cloud(ubunt one service) and then instead of opeing it in your documents folder you just open the ubuntu one folder.
<usser> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 341 kB, installed size 704 kB
<SingAlong1> linuxguy2009: anything wrong with my network cards?
<ve0> and why the iptables swear on it?
<jzacsh> ve0, i've never used this program, but "returned.XXX" usually means how the program reacted to an action you took. so: 400 may simply mean: go look up what the error 400 is in there documentation (the same style as 404 errors in http)
<derp> well... derp!  that makes things easy
<Blue1> usser: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=81
<ve0> jzacsh thx) thats all i whant to know)
<usser> Blue1, i just use tar myself :)
<snuffy47> fcuk112, How do I fix this
<zetheroo> so I am working on creating a customised Ubuntu ISO for people in countries where the Internet situation is less than useful. I am in need of knowing what the dependancies are for X amount of apps ... any resources somwone can point me to?
<Blue1> usser: that works too
<fcuk112> snuffy47: fix what?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong1: You have the exact same wifi card that I have in my Dell Mini 10v netbook. Works in 9.10 out of the box when I enabled teh drivers in hardware drivers window. I might have had to enable restricted and the other repo so all 4 main ones were enabled for it to show up in the drivers window. The driver files are right on the CD.
<Roasted> I installed cairo dock on my pc, and when I hit the launcher, it does nothing... just... nothing. whatsoever. what can Id o
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong1: Did you install using unetbootin?
<axisys> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<snuffy47> fcuk112, I need to write the media/movies my home directory HD was not meant for downloads
<ve0> hm... and why the iptables swear in this rele?... intresting... google may help...
<jzacsh> zetheroo, sounds like a fun project. i'm not very knowledgeable about how package manageent works, but if you're not either, i'd suggest learning about it (read about debian package manager: aptitude) - i'm sure there's a parameter that lists dependencies for applications
<fcuk112> snuffy47: dunno, i use my home folder.
<zetheroo> <jzacsh>: thanks for the heads-up ... I recall there being somewhere online that lists dependancies ... I just forgot where ....
<Billiard> snuffy47: what are you trying to do?
<cdw32> jzacsh: he im back
<jzacsh> cdw32 so, did you reinstall the package yet?
<cdw32> jzacsh: i am doing so now
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong1: Waiting for your responce. This card is compatible.
<snuffy47> Billiard, get deluge to write to one of my samba share drives
<tsrk> How do I tell aptitude to purge a package and also purge the packages that will be autoremoved?
<rww> tsrk: sudo aptitude --purge-unused purge packagename
<Billiard> snuffy47: can you choose the download path in deluge?
<linuxguy2009> tsrk: you trying to remove unneeded installed packages?
<tsrk> rww: perfect, thank you
<cdw32> jzacsh: i thnk it worked,
<linuxguy2009> tsrk: sudo apt-get autoremove
<jzacsh> zetheroo: i'm sure there is, a little more googling should help (eg: 'site:ubuntu.com dependencies') - good luck
<jzacsh> cdw32: try out www.youtube.com
<cdw32> jzacsh: is there a way to check
<snuffy47> Billiard, deluge isinstalled on the server with the samber server and it will onlywork when I tell it to download to home directory.  It errors out wihen setting it to /media/movies
<tsrk> linuxguy2009: thank, but i need to do what rww said
<zetheroo> <jzacsh>: cheers
<linuxguy2009>  tsrk: Whatever floats your boat.
<Billiard> snuffy47: what are the permissions on /media/movies ?
<rww> tsrk: you're welcome
<snuffy47> Billiard, d775
<Roasted> No matter what I do, cairo-dock wont luanch. It used to, I uninstalled ita nd reinstalled it, and now its borked. WHAT CAN I DO?!
<Billiard> snuffy47: what uid/gid  ?
<cdw32> jzacsh:  Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<cdw32> jzacsh: thats what i got
<linuxguy2009> Roasted: You running cairo with or without openGL?
<snuffy47> Billiard, what is uid/gid mean
<toubab> On windows I run the file eqgame.exe with the command 'patchme' in the target field of the shortcut.  How do I run eqgame.exe in WINE with the command patchme attached to it?
<jzacsh> cdw32: ok, let me go look something up
<flan_suse> Does anyone know where to configure the settings for DeviceKit and PolicyKit? I'm getting a bit frustrated at the fact that on Ubuntu Karmic and openSUSE 11.2 I can't simply insert removable media and use it (like I could with HAL.) Now it always wants the root password.
<cdw32> jzacsh: ok
<Billiard> snuffy47: whare user and group owns /media/movies
<paragonc> where does my kernel source live?
<Billiard> snuffy47: what*
<snuffy47> administrator/sambahome
<usser> toubab, wine eqgame.exe patchme
<toubab>  thank you usser
<zetheroo1> anyone know where I can download the Ubuntu 9.10 repos?
<Billiard> snuffy47: what user is deluge run as?
<snuffy47> adminsitrator is only user on server
<snuffy47> administrator
<hyperstream> !mp3
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.2.25 stopped
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linuxguy2009>  flan_suse: check your user privledges.
<Roasted> linuxguy2009 - I tried both.
<Billiard> snuffy47: are you sure, you check in the process list?
<usser> paragonc, why at /usr/src of course
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: you there?
<linuxguy2009> Roasted: Any broken packages?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: this is my output http://pastie.org/700521
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Yes I am.
<snuffy47> Billiard, process list must find command
<Roasted> linuxguy2009 - I dont think so, unless the package are breaking during the last 10 times I installed it
<Billiard> snuffy47: ps -ef | grep deluge
<jzacsh> cdw32: i found this little thing on adobe (according to it, i also have an old version of flash), see what it tells you: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: my modem got restarted suddenly so got kicked out
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: I take it you completely missed all my answers to you right?
<Roasted> linuxguy2009 - I ran it from terminal and just launched it, but its cartoonish and looks... ridiculous... is this because the plugins are missing or osmething?
<CaneToad> Is Karmic known to be quite broken with regards to recognition of USB devices?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: ya
<snuffy47> 00:00:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluge
<jzacsh> cdw32: here, this says it in a little box on the side: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<flan_suse> linuxguy2009, I need to be in a special group in order to mount removable media without needing the root password?
<cowbud> CaneToad: for harddrives yes, I filed a bug initially about that badness let me dig it up, basically some devices need to be blacklisted for a specific process so they work properly
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong1: You have the exact same wifi card that I have in my Dell Mini 10v netbook. Works in 9.10 out of the box when I enabled teh drivers in hardware drivers window. I might have had to enable restricted and the other repo so all 4 main ones were enabled for it to show up in the drivers window. The driver files are right on the CD.Did you install using unetbootin?
<SingAlong> can somebody kick this Toto23 out? sounds like a spammer.
<Crewsr3> When I try to play a dvd "movie" with movie player it turns off.....how can I trouble shoot this to see if its a bug.....I have the dvd codecs installed
<BA^> hi. i'm using xfce on jaunty and need a good file manager. i don't like thunar. nautilus is ok but seems to do something funky to the window manager... not sure. also is there a file manager that will let you switch in and out of root instead of having to sudo run it? thanks.
<Billiard> snuffy47: do ps -ef
<cowbud> CaneToad: is it an HD?
<CaneToad> cowbud, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/481489
<cowbud> CaneToad: sure..
<linuxguy2009> flan_suse:  you need to have user privs to mount removeable media. ystem admin users and groups
<cdw32> jzacsh: it says im missing a plugin, but ihave flash 10 i checked in the package manager
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: i installed using the usb stick. downloaded the iso file
<snuffy47> Billiard, what am I looking for u want me to paste bin
<jzacsh> cdw32: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<cowbud> CaneToad: ahh that is a different issue :( good on you though for filing a bug and including a ton of good info
<flan_suse> linuxguy2009, okay, thanks.
<cdw32> 8.04
<cdw32> lts
<Billiard> snuffy47: ps -ef | grep deluge
<waltercool> why mplayer and avidemux are on multiverse?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: I had the same issue when i used unetbootin. However I just purchased the matching slot load DVDRW drive from Dell for my Mini 10v and it fixed the driver detection issue. i can tell you what files to install from the CD or repos if you want.
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: sure
<CaneToad> cowbud, I find that sometimes, when plugging in a usb mouse, the system recognises it but X doesn't accept it, same with USB keyboards, and at times, plugging in a usb stick doesn't result in anything, also plugging in a usb audio device sometimes doesn't work....seems VERY BROKEN
<cdw32> jzacsh:  and when i go to dl the plugin it fails
<cyphase> has anyone else been having issues with the screensaver not starting in karmic?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Let me start up my Mini and check synaptic.
<toubab> how do i run an exe from my /home/folder in wine?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: i checked to see that the restricted repos are enabled. they are.
<jzacsh> oh. well, lts it may be - but I have Jaunty, so I can't say what's happening on my box should be happenning on yours
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: ok
<snuffy47> Billiard, http://paste.ubuntu.com/319724/
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: just give me a sec
<Crewsr3> When I try to play a dvd "movie" with movie player it turns off.....how can I trouble shoot this to see if its a bug.....I have the dvd codecs installed what log files can I look at to see what is going on?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: sure
<Sleepy> how do i get to #ubuntu-us-ny ?
<jzacsh> cdw32: which link did you try? (i gave you 2)
<helpme> DisguisedAngel, are you still here?
<jzacsh> sleepy, i think you just type '/join #whatever'
<cdw32> jzacsh: both
<owen1> i just install a clean xubuntu 9.10. i installed awesome 3.3.4 (it's the one in ubuntu's repositories) and choose it from the login manager. it's not showing awesome. instead it goes back to the login mananger. am i the only one with this issue?
<Billiard> snuffy47: looks like its running as user 1000, whos that?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: bcmwl-kernel-source install that one.
<jzacsh> cdw32: and did the flash animation at least play at the top of the page (second link)
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: It will need (dkms, fakeroot, patch) as deps.
<parker-fcnyu> why does my alt-tab window switcher skip over certain applications, in an inconsistent way?
<cdw32> no
<Sleepy> thank jzacsh ill try it out
<cdw32> it said download plug in
<BA^> what's the "best" or "preferred" file manager out there?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: ya installing those
<cdw32> jzacsh:  and the dl failed
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Ok
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: is that it?
<jzacsh> cdw32 hmf, sorry, i'm out of ideas.
<Roasted> how do I keep cairo dock from auto hiding? It seems as if the disable option is... disabled
<cdw32> jzacsh: yeah me too
<snuffy47> administrator I think I min
<Roasted> cancel that - just fixed it
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: open the hardware drivers windows and see if the new driver shows up now.
<waltercool> avidemux, mplayer = gpl'd, why multiverse?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: k. its still installing.
<cdw32> jzacsh: im going to try another re-boot
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: ok
<jzacsh> cdw32: have you ever had flash on your system before? as a last resort you could try uninstalling everything adobe on your system (the enice viewer for pdfs should be fine for you)
<CoolFox> does anybody know how to change the login style under Koala? I my boss can't have the employee list open for all to see like that, we need a username type-in
<cdw32> jzacsh: adobe can on the computer...
<SingAlong> can somebody just kick this guy toto23 out? he's bugging me via private messages with spam
<CoolFox> er, you know what I mean.
<Billiard> SingAlong: yea me too
<jzacsh> cdw32: it *came* with the computer? (the computer came with ubuntu 8.04 installed?)
<cdw32> jzacsh: i am trying the upgrade to improve my vid quality....
<hyperstream> put him on ignore.
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: An external CD/ DVD drive would have made it work out of the box cause then ubuntu would see the driver file on the CD as a source. I had the exact same issue.
<snuffy47> Billiard,  	administrator 	1000 	administrator 	administrator 	/home/administrator 	/bin/bas
<cdw32> jzacsh: yes it did
<cfedde> SingAlong: add the nic to an ignore.
<SingAlong> Billiard: unfortunaly i havent learnt how to kick/ban people on IRC.
<toubab> how do i run an exe from my /home/folder in wine with full administrator privledges
<SingAlong> cfedde: thanks!
<Billiard> SingAlong: i think only a mod can
<jzacsh> cdw32: you're trying to upgrade what? your software? your operating system? or hardware?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: packages done installing?
<Billiard> snuffy47: so what does deluge say when you try to save somewhere else?
<cdw32> jzacsh: software...just adobe from 9 to 10 flash player..
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: yes. checking for new drivers
<snuffy47> it works in the home/administrator folder
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: cool
<cyphase> has anyone else been having issues with the screensaver not starting automatically in karmic?
<zetheroo1> anyone here know where to get the Ubuntu repo from?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: i found 2 drivers Broadcom b43 and STA. which one do i install?
<jzacsh> cdw32 yeah, try a reboot like you said. then if it doesn't work I'd try removing everything adobe so you know you're startign from scratch
<linuxguy2009> zetheroo1: STA is the actual driver. ignore the other.
<snuffy47> Billiard, Its permissions but hmmm
<linuxguy2009> zetheroo1:Then your wifi will work like magic.
<linuxguy2009> sorry
<CoolFox> no takers?
<zetheroo1>  linuxguy2009: huh?
<Billiard> snuffy47: thats what deluge says? no permission to write there?
<cdw32> jzacsh: ok brb
<Roasted> cairo dock question - the dock is like 3/4 of an inch above the bottom of my screen. how can I align that sucker so its against the bottom?
<linuxguy2009> zetheroo1: sorry my bad
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Your wifi will work like magic now/
<zetheroo1>  linuxguy2009: no worries
<jzacsh> Roasted: i think i'v'e used cairo before. i think its a preference (what' you're asking to adjust)
<Roasted> jzacsh - sooo where do I go to adjust it?
<jzacsh> Roasted: you could also try gnome-do (one of my favorite apps) - it has a dock-feature
<CoolFox> should I just ask on ubuntu's forums? I mean, the option was there in Jaunty, wasn't it?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Any luck?
<snuffy47> Billiard, It says status permission denied but that is on a download screen
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: i restarted networking after activating STA driver. but still wireless doesnt show up.
<jzacsh> roasted, i don't remember, I haven't used it in a while. try right-clicking on a few parts of the dock and finding the "preference" window (something along those lines - i *do* remember adjusting that, though)
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Is your raouter broadcasting the SSID? Or did you add it manually?
<Roasted> jzacsh - the problem with this program is it has too many damn options. Im so lost on where to go in the config menu
<Roasted> jzacsh - got it!
<zetheroo1> I am curious ... anyone here using Ubuntu in a developing nation?
<jzacsh> Roasted: awesome. now try out gnome-do tomorow :)
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: its an open network. it should be detected automatically
<Roasted> jzacsh - already have gnome-do installed
<Roasted> jzacsh - you use docky with gnome do?
<zetheroo1> or .. has anyone here ever used Ubuntu (or another Linux distro) in a developing nation?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: That depends on if the SSID is being broadcast or if it isnt it has tro be added manually.
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: should i try the b43 driver?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: No that isnt a driver
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: oh.
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: try a reboot
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: in my previous 9.04, it used to detect automatically. same when i upgraded to 9.10
<Billiard> snuffy47: maybe there are permissions in the webui to limit download location, idk
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: k
<zetheroo1> I find it strange that even though Ubuntu and other Linux distro's have such an appeal to those in under-developed nations its almost useless for many because of a lack of broadband
<jzacsh> roasted no, i got rid of docky (i didn't like it much). but gnome-do serves me will (and if you like the dock feature, then the dock-option in the theme-tab of the pref. window will satisfy you0
<snuffy47> Billiard, If the directory in question is adminstrator/sambahome and adminstrator is part of sambahome then I should be good to go.  I wondering if I can make deluge part of sambahome group
<Roasted> jzacsh - that is docky...
<EasyTUX> zetheroo1: Where ?
<zetheroo1> I never realised how stifled life with Ubuntu can be without broadband until I went to Africa for 6 months and felt so lost - ha
<Billiard> snuffy47: users belong to groups, not programs
<snuffy47> Billiard, Not using webgui using the client program
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: pretty much any developing nation really ...
<snuffy47> Billiard, Man these permissions are killing me
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: Its a bit ironic
<cdw32> jzacsh: im back
<stealth-> how can I get the PID's of a process name?
<jzacsh> roasted: oh yeah, haha - I thought "docky" was another name of ciaro or something (its really been a while since i used it). your answer: yes I've *used* docky. but, i got sick of the dock all together.
<eduardo_> Hello, somebody have install the driver for realtek in ubuntu 9.10, I have problems with it
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: because those are the people who need it the most ... who cannot afford MS and Apple products ...
<Billiard> snuffy47: what is the exact error it gives you?, so i can google
<Roasted> jzacsh - did you have a preference in whcih dock you liked more despite not using any anymore?
<cdw32> jzacsh: it worked
<jzacsh> roasted: i find the quicksilver-style features of gnome-do's themes much better
<cdw32> jzacsh: it installed
<EasyTUX> zetheroo1: "under-developed nations" are well knowned to use worst shit aka zindowz ?
<jzacsh> roasted nope :(, sorry
<eduardo_> my computer reboot after some minutes when I connect to the wifi network
<jzacsh> cdw32, it works now?
<cdw32> im checking\
<snuffy47> Billiard, Thats the thing it is only permissions denied cannt find the damn log I will do some more digging I appreciated it B
<Bam_Bam> Does grub install to sda if that is windows and sdb is an external with ubuntu on it?
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: exactly my point .. they would use Linux if the additional software was more accessible .. this is what I have found while being there ...
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: no luck.
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: What is the netowork SSID?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: but i have blacklisted acer_wmi in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf should i remove that?
<cdw32> jzacsh: i can watch vids, but the picture lags really bad
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: How do i find that?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Chances are the SSID isnt being broadcast. Otherwise you would know it.
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: two days ago I offered Ubuntu to a group doing humanitarian work there ... and they loved it .. until I told them that the additional software would have to be downloaded
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: well the network is called "Akash"
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Yeah thats the SSID.
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: oh sorry. the SSIS is UTStarcom
<snuffy47> Billiard, the Directory Media is owned by root that might be the proble,m
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: ok
<TheCheeze> SingAlong, is that the network name or the workgroup name? ;)
<TheCheeze> SingAlong, nevermind, you figured it out lol
<jzacsh> cdw32: phew, thought it wasn't going to work. as far as the lagging: this is a draw back to flash as a linux user (and in my opinion, flash in general). I found when I upgraded from the last ubuntu 8 into 9 the lag went away.
<snuffy47> need to make it 775 also
<SingAlong> TheCheeze: SSIS
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: right click the network icon and edit connections
<EasyTUX> zetheroo1: You're from america neh, it's an under-developed country, check the clues... They are all here.
<SingAlong> TheCheeze: SSID
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: k
<Bam_Bam> Does grub install to sda if that is windows and sdb is an external with ubuntu on it?
<Datz> Hi I just installed ubuntu 9.10 64, I am running into a couple of problems. One, When I boot, I get" panel encountered a problem "FastUsersSwitchApplet", I could really use this applet, is there a known fix?
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: huh ? I am not from America
<aperson> there is no 'eject' in the context menu for my cd drives when there is a blank cd inserted and the eject button in nautilus does not work, any ideas?  my drives' physical eject buttons seem to be disabled also, I have to resort to using the eject command
<EasyTUX> ;)
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: and?
<Billiard> snuffy47: as long as you have read and execute permissions it should be fine
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: under wireless , click add, enter the ssid or network name.Apply and close.
<cdw32> jzacsh: ok, but i cant upgrade until 10.4 i believe
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: and America is not termed an "under-developed" nation at all
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: there's a wireless tab. and i clicked add there
<jzacsh> bam_bam I believe grub can be installed wherever you tell it to install (you should read up on how to install grub)
<webbb82> ok i just installed namebar   how do i take off the normal window borders so i can save space   look here to see the namebar app  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/NameBar?content=101643
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: where are you from?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: network name?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: The SSID
<anarcap> Just throwing this out there. (Not expecting anyone to diagnose my problem necessarily) -- I have an ATI Radeon x1650 card that seems to work fine (2d, 3d) but shows mild tearing while playing flash via Hulu, YouTube, etc. Not sure if it's driver (using ubuntu generic), or flash 10 (Adobe's driver). I know it's not compiz since I turn it off. Any ideas, suggestions?
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: If its not being broadcast then you have to manually enter it.
<snuffy47> if root owns it I wonnt but what if I make adminstrator member of root goroup
<EasyTUX> zetheroo1: Where do you come from then, you over-developed guy ! ;)
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: k i entered UTStarcom in that place and added it
<Guest93250> so could anyone tell me the sudo for installing frostwire or limewire?
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: if you deem the US to be "under-developed" you should take a trip to Zambia or Bangladesh or something ...
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: try firefox
<Billiard> snuffy47: you shouldnt do that, just givning /media read and execute is all you need, which should be the default
<IdleOne> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Bam_Bam> jzacsh, I'm trying to help someone who used the ubuntu installer and it appears grub was installed on his XP drive
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: shouldnt i be selecting the wireless connection first?
<cdw32> jzacsh: i just looked in package manager and it says that it is NOT installed
<jzacsh> cdw32: yeah, i know its not  a solution, sorry to break the news to you. you could try the free versions of flash (though I really think that'll be a waste of your time). just curiuos, how come you can "not" upgrade until LTS?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: not working
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Well yeah if its listed.
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Try removing the blacklist entry and reboot.
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: k
<EasyTUX> zetheroo1: Just like china is...
<Ironicus> what advantage ubuntu has on mandriva for coders?
<Ironicus> I like the mandriva's skin
<greezmunkey> sweeeeetttt, 0 swap used!
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: I am Swiss-German/German ... been to 40+ countries on 6 continents
<jzacsh> Bam_Bam: I say "you should read about grub" not because I don't want to try and figure it out for you, but because that's the only advice i have (i honestly don't understand much about masterboot records and how the specific boot process works)
<cdw32> jzacsh: i have tried upgradeing in the past and it does not work then someone tole mw that LTS versions can only replace LLTS versions
<Ironicus> but something tells me ubuntu is better
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: so your from China?
<ningu> hey... how can I get ubuntu 9.10 to not start gdm on boot, but just boot into the command line (every time)?
<ningu> I tried removing gdm from the runlevels with update-rc.d, as suggested in forums, but it has no effect.
<zetheroo1>  EasyTUX: are you saying that Zambia and Bangladesh is as developed as China?
<losha> zetheroo1: EasyTUX: please take your discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jzacsh> cdw32, ah - I see. um, I'd suggest (and I suggest this for any operating system) - that you clean install once in a while. I don't think I've ever upgraded a computer.
<zetheroo1> losha: why? its Ubuntu oriented
<rhett> I get this when doing sudo aptitude update on a new ec2 karmic launch from canonical: Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)
<cdw32> jzacsh: how does one go about that
<cdw32> lol
<rhett> it can ping security.ubuntu.com
<jzacsh> cdw32: first of all: make *absolutely sure* you are very confident in your back up system (and make one, if you dont' have one)
<losha> zetheroo1: EasyTUX: debating which country is more developed does seem ubuntu-oriented to me, but worse, it's boring...
<EasyTUX> losha: Okay...
<losha> zetheroo1: EasyTUX: does -> doesn't
<cdw32> jzacsh:  like make a  copy of all of my files
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: still no luck
<zetheroo1> losha: have you been following since the beginning? .. :) we may have trailed onto a side-road but if your had seen where it came from you would know that it is Ubuntu oriented - by the way .. where are you from?
<ningu> no suggestions? I'm not sure how startup works in 9.10, but it looks like it may not use runlevels any more, since there is no /etc/inittab
<EasyTUX> losha: What do you prefer in your country ? ;P
<jzacsh> cdw32: when I say "clean install", I mean you should make one last backup, clear out your entire hard drive (aka clean), install whatever OS you want on the new/fresh drive you've cleaned. then move your backed-up files into the new system.
<zetheroo1> losha: sorry that you are bored ... :(
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: click on the network icon you should see a wired network section and a wireless section
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: have the wireless one?
<zetheroo1> EasyTUX: so are you from China?
<cdw32> jzacsh: ok...
<sebsebseb> !ot |  zetheroo1
<ubottu> zetheroo1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: nope. but i found something wrong. the STA was disabled. just enabling it.
<cdw32> jzacsh: 9.10 is the latest, so i should go with that
<jzacsh> cdw32: yes, backup is essentially a copy of all your files. but it can become complicated when you begin to consider permissions, automation, best-practice as far as saving space, etc.
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Theres why.
<ha1331> When I start watching video file, SMPlayer uses about 16MB of memory, after I drag and drop another to same window, it suddenly uses ~320MB. After second video file, it doesn't seem to allocate more, but I have seen it use over 400MB many times. Any ideas what causes this? MPlayer process steadily uses 16-18MB.
<cdw32> jzacsh: and see
<losha> zetheroo1: EasyTUX: I think it;s best to keep this channel for its intended purpose: ubuntu support. By all means, discuss it in  #ubuntu-offtopic
<cdw32> jzacsh: yeah i have no clue
<cdw32> jzacsh: i can turn the copmuter on and off
<cdw32> lol
<zetheroo1> sebsebseb: again ... not off-topic .. please ask about the discussion before labelling it "off-topic"
<Datz> Hi I just installed ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, I am running into a couple of problems. When I boot, I get" panel encountered a problem "FastUsersSwitchApplet" does not load. , I could really use this applet, is there a known fix?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: let me activate it and try restarting
<jzacsh> cdw32: keep in mind, a clean install is a bit of an endevear (you may be distracted mid-process and leave your computer w/o an operating system while you go out to lunch/ or w/e)
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: ok
<EasyTUX> zetheroo1: I will surely. Now be gentle with the miss please, shut up.
<cdw32> jzacsh: how long are we talking
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: ah! now after i activated it, it says that i need to restart my comp :)
<rhett> Toto23 is spamming me
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: good sign
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: but the wireless is already working :D
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: thank you! thanks a lot!
<losha> rhett: Toto23 just tried to PM me...
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Huge High Five!!!
<zetheroo1> EasyTUX: uh ok ... "be gentle with the miss"? "I will surely be"?
<SingAlong> losha: i know with what links :P
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: haha :D
<cdw32> jzacsh: i would have to do a usb boot since i do not have a cd drive
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: now i can installed emacs and all dev tools without a wired tail for my netbook
<jzacsh> cdw32: as long as you make it. installs (from the time you click "install" to the time you log into your new/empty system usually take me about an hour. then you wnat to consider backing up your files first (however long that takes), then playing it safe: unarchive your backup, and make sure everything is there and looks normal), then the time it takes you to put your files back on the new system
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: Might be a good idea to invest in an external bus powered CD/DVD drive like I did for this exact reason.
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: b/w whats the pkg name? bcmwl-kernel-source?
<jzacsh> cdw32: h/o
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: yep thats the one.
<zetheroo1> losha: the question originally regarding the solutions for the problem many have in the developing world of not being able to access broadband like the rest of "us" can in the developed world .... any ideas?
<EasyTUX> zetheroo1: And quit your "IT crowed" manners please, life is UN-certain...
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: If you would have installed from a CD/DVD it would have seen the drivers right away.
<Datz> Hi I just installed ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, I am running into a couple of problems. When I boot, I get" panel encountered a problem "FastUsersSwitchApplet" does not load. , I could really use this applet, is there a known fix?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: also "switch to desktop mode" option seems to be missing in 9.10
<cdw32> jzacsh: i dont have a lot on here
<sebsebseb> !ot |  zetheroo1
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: just add the package. Need the name?
<zetheroo1> EasyTUX: your rudeness is not becoming of an Ubuntu community member and totally uncalled-for
<losha> zetheroo1: frankly, the original question was off topic for this group...
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: ya
<zetheroo1> losha: how is that off-topic?
<zetheroo1> =-O
<webbb82> what is ibus
<zetheroo1> sebsebseb: thank you for the heads-up ... I already replied to you though ... :)
<EasyTUX> zetheroo1: So what tf candide.
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: 1 min gotta remeber the name. hehe
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: :D
<sebsebseb> !troll |  zetheroo1
<ubottu> zetheroo1: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<zetheroo1> EasyTUX: candide? ...
<cdw32> jzacsh: that would be .iso i think'
<jzacsh> cdw32 what would be .iso?
<cdw32> jzacsh: the new os
<sridharp1> !
<zetheroo1> sebsebseb: yeah .. I am a big bad troll ... arrrrgh ... why don't you just say "There is no solution for that issue" or just stay out of it altogether? .... pfff ... troll ... :P
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: I cant find it. Ill ask the room.
<jzacsh> cdw32: i don't follow. are you looking at the downloads page of Ubuntu? The ubuntu downloads are in .iso formats, I think, yes.
<greezmunkey> I should rm -r /var/log/dumbass then?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: k :)
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know the name of the package for netbook remix to allow you to change desktop mode from normal to netbook?
<Irakirashia> aptitude wants me to install some openoffice packages and in the installation when it tries to remove the existing packages it hangs out, I can't remove them manually, and I can't download anything else. How do I fix it?
<cdw32> jzacsh: but i think i need .img format cause i do not a cd drive
<cygnus_> what is the most bleeding edge ubuntu called?
<zetheroo1> funny ay ... as soon as you bring up an issue which people really have no remedy for ... and probably have never thought of ... people act all  ... "I am so annoyed" and " Your a troll" .... really people you can do better than that ... after all you are Linux users ... :-/
<cygnus_> i want to upgrade from 9.10 to that
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: early  lucid versions will be rather similar to Karmic
<jzacsh> cdw32 oooooh, okay. ha, i didn't know what you were talking about. to make a USB installer: download "unetbootin" via synaptic. also get a USB drive that's at least 1GB and has nothing else on it (as it will be erased)
<cygnus_> i need to run glassfish
<cygnus_> karmic is incompatible with it
<linuxguy2009> SingAlong: hmm be patient friend Ill find it if you really need it.
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: I'm right here :) np
<jzacsh> cdw32: I just found this nifty little graphical app for backing up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<snuffy47> Billiard, do you think I should change the owner of media to administrator instead of root?
<cdw32> jzacsh: im sorry that is what
<Billiard> snuffy47: absolutly not, lol
<jzacsh> cdw32: my opinion: before doing anything drastic, spend a week or so getting used to a new backup schema, playing with it, unarchiving old backups and making sure you know what do to with a backup when you need one (also figure how you're going to keep your backups somewhere other than on your harddrive)
<dsnyders> cygnus_, What's glassfish?
<Billiard> snuffy47: you can try it and it wont be any different than just having 755 on /media
<zetheroo1> Toto23 ... how about asking before you PM ... Thanks :)
<cygnus_> dsnyders: java server
<Datz> Hi I just installed ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, I am running into a couple of problems. When I boot, I get" panel encountered a problem "FastUsersSwitchApplet" does not load. , I could really use this applet, is there a known fix?
<cygnus_> zetheroo1: i think it's a robot
<cdw32> jzacsh: i have never backed up before
<snuffy47> Billiard, I donnt get it then maybe it is because I have 775 on movies1
<jzacsh> cdw32: that was an article for timevault. its an application for helping ubuntu users backup files. see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault/ScreenShots
<jzacsh> cdw32: no better time to start then *immediately*. there's nothing like losing your stuff, let me tell you.
<snuffy47> Billiard, deluge chat says it will write were ever I want
<cdw32> lol
<hyperstream_> SB X-FI Xtreme Audio CA0110-IBG <-- my sound card i listed in 'System > Pref > Sound' but it wont play back any audio of any kind
<Gametime> I just installed ubuntu today, and i was going to use GRUB to dual boot between my windows 7 and Linux. Now i've done this before, but this time whenever i start my computer, it takes me to a black screen / terminal and i dont know how to get by it or get to boot into either partition. Any help?
<Billiard> snuffy47: whats the permissions on movies1 thats the same as movies?
<jbuncher> I just use rsync for backups, works great
<cdw32> jzacsh: i have most of my school work on my thumbdrive now, and most of the programs i have on here i can re dl
<hyperstream_> !X-FI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X-FI
<hyperstream_> !SB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SB
<snuffy47> Billiard, there is no movies just movies 1
<lesterc> can anyone tell me which gpg key(s) I should have in my system keyring to be able to install ruby on hardy?
<snuffy47> wait wait it might be something else one minute
<dsnyders> cygnus_, Have you looked at http://balajinatarajan.wordpress.com/2009/01/12/installing-glassfish-on-ubuntu-linux/
<zetheroo1> cygnus_: nope ... ha ... if you saw what he/she is doing .... just a waste of time ... sending links to pics etc
<hyperstream_> finaly Toto23 was klined :D
<zetheroo1> there you go ... Toto23 left ... :)
<Datz> can anyone help me with what I should do about my earlier question?
<dsnyders> cygnus_, or http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/spoonerandrew/entry/glassfish_on_ubuntu/
<Billiard> snuffy47: ok
<Irakirashia> aptitude wants me to install some openoffice packages and in the installation when it tries to remove the existing packages it hangs out, I can't remove them manually, and I can't download anything else. How do I fix it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327720
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: whats your Dell Mini model?
<zetheroo1> but .... I am a troll ... why am i not being kicked out ... haha ...
<Billiard> snuffy47: can administator write there without using sudo?
<bugaloo> hi guys, could anyone help me with a googleearth problem on ubuntu 9.10? I think this is not only with me... I just installed googleeart, everything seems to be fine, but when I try to trace a route, it's like if route was out of the map. Some times it draws the route over the sea.. does anyone knows what it could be? It happens on different computers with 9.10
<jzacsh> cdw32: well, its up to you, if you feel absolutely confident that deleting everything on your harddrive will not result in data loss for you, then go for it. but if that backup you just made (on your harddrive) is your only one, you may want to make a few more in other places. (i can't tell you how many times i thought i had everything that mattered to me backed up, and then only when moving onto a new system did I remember i should've backe
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: ah k. dell mini 10v
<linuxguy2009>  SingAlong: Maybe we can talk in an IM might get yelled at.
<andresmh> For the past few days I've been prompted to do a Partial Upgrade due to the removal of some pulseaudio package. Anyone experiencing this? Are we supposed to go ahead and accept the removal?
<SingAlong> linuxguy2009: np. i found out :)
<greezmunkey> bugaloo, Im installing GE now...I'll let you know what I find.
<lesterc> I got a "signature check failed" message when installing ruby on hardy (TLS) - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/319741/
<dsnyders> Datz, People come and go here.  Ask your question again.
<jzacsh> cdw32: i mean: (on your thumbdrive)
<bugaloo> greezmunkey, thanks
<linuxguy2009>  SingAlong: cool
<snuffy47> touch test I will check
<EasyTUX> I get pa volume level to 1526% when video plays in firefox (wmv, flash, etc...). Any guess to put it back to a sane value like 100% for example ?
<greezmunkey> bugaloo, Takes a bit to decompress, huh!
<jzacsh> cdw32 anyways, once you're confident that you can clear your harddrive. just boot your computer from the ubuntu installer, and you'll find yourself on a step in the installation that allows you to install over your existing installation (and in turn deleting everything on that installation). as far as creating the insatller thumb-drive: once you've downloaded the proper ubuntu*.iso file, you can open unetbootin, select the iso from the "brow
<wolf23> somebody help plz!
<bugaloo> greezmunkey, no problem... are you installing from GoogleEarth binary or synaptic?
<andresmh> Update Manager wants to remove pulseaudio-module-udev as part of a Partial Upgrade. Can someone tell me if I can accept without causing any damages?
<oddhyena> hi
<greezmunkey> bugaloo, bin
<dsnyders> !ask
<jzacsh> wolf23: can't help you if you don't say whats wrong
<bugaloo> ok
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cdw32> jzacsh: what would need to be backed up that im not thinking of
<datz_> Hi, when I load ubuntu, I get an error: The panel encountered a problem while loading"OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<greezmunkey> bugaloo, once it's done I run run the symlink, right?
<andresmh> I've noticed the response rates and quality of ubuntuforums has significantly decreased, it's kinda sad. Perhaps the size of the community is too large now
<greezmunkey> just run
<nhasian> in packages, whats the difference between depends, recommends, and suggests?
<bugaloo> greezmunkey, right
<bugaloo> greezmunkey, runs here too... but try to trace a route
<jzacsh> cdw32: I'm not sure, every person is different. if you're positive that there's nothing that belongs to you oustide of your /home/ directory, than you can make one massive backup of the /home/ directory
<wolf23> jzacsh: my child always play nintendo games by gfceu on jaunty, ut now on karmic it doesnot work just if i desactivate the sound
<greezmunkey> bugaloo, thought so...
<bugaloo> greezmunkey, lika "from here... to here"
<Billiard> nhasian: it needs the depends pacages the other ones are what it recomends and suggests lol
<greezmunkey> bugaloo, ok, I will.
<jzacsh> wolf23: sorry, i have no experience with games on Ubuntu. try looking for help in that particular community? or maybe someone here can help..
<greezmunkey> bugaloo, my goal is to be able to tie into it with my Garmin gps for wireless site surveys, we'll see.
<gdmsetup> i need to stop pulseaudio... ive tried killall pulseaudio and /etc/init.d/pulseaudio -k and all they do is restart pulseaudio... they only solution ive found is uninstalling pulse, but i dont want to remove it just stop it... how can i do this?
<home> Morning gentlemen, anybody else getting an orange image after booting a Wubi installation of Karmic?
<nhasian> Billiard, yeah i know the depends one but specifically what is the different between recommends and suggests though?  like why does empathy recommend telepathy-gabble but only suggests telepathy-butterfly?
<Billiard> nhasian: because they think more users will want gabble than butterfly i guess
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: a proper partitioned install of Ubuntu would be better in the long run
<wolf23> helpers, can anyone tell me about a good emulator for nintendo .nes games on karmic plz?
<Jahmon> Anyone able to help me with Ubuntu and Aircrack?
<kdjfksfcn> any way to associate different icons per network service in nautilus? there is no visual differenciation with sftp, ftp and smb on same server,,they all look the same and i dont know what to click, *snif* :/
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb: I know, I will do the next time I clear up my drives, but I'm not even getting the short run, worked alright with Jaunty
<jzacsh> gdmsetup: run: ps -au<uname> | grep -i pulse
<ALT-F4> Howdy, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04. I'm having difficulty getting my Logitech QuickCam to work. Does anyone have any advice?
<nhasian> Billiard, doesnt make sense to me.  telepathy-butterfly is needed for communication on the msn messenger network.  so out of the box empathy is not compatible unless you add an extra package?
<greezmunkey> Jahmon, there are tutorials on youtube...
<wgrant> nhasian: On karmic at least, telepathy-butterfly is Recommended.
<jzacsh> gdmsetup this will show you the process number assigned to pulse audio. then run kill <proc#>
<Billiard> nhasian: dunno then, its just how they setup the packages
<gdmsetup> jzacsh: but am that wont stop pulse from starting next time i boot?
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: well  Karmic is a bit of a bad release in certain ways for example things  not working that used to in jaunty
<Jahmon> greezmunkey - i know how it works etc - however something is stopping my card injecting from time to time and if i do a network-manager stop then it refuses to inject
<jbuncher> ALT-F4, what model and whathappens?
<jzacsh> gdmsetup oh, to remove it from startup: system > preferences > startup applications
<ALT-F4> jbuncher: I am uncertain as to the model, but I get a static screen and then the program exits.
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: plus the new stuff in Karmic is hardly worth it, if running jaunty.   Well 10.04 should be quite a bit better since it's the next long term support as well.
<Jahmon> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jzacsh> gdmsetup: see if its in that list
<jbuncher> ALT-F4, what program?
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: if you want to try Karmic, how about a Live CD?
<gdmsetup> jzacsh: bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `|'
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb: if it's of any concern, I mounted the iso in daemontools and installed, rather than burnt to CD, does Karmic have any post-install necessity for CD?
<Moon_Doggy> how do i reset the gnome panels in 9,10
<nhasian> wgrant, hmm maybe because i'm using the official empathy PPA they bumped telepathy-butterfly down to suggests instead of recommends for some reason
<ALT-F4> jbuncher, Camorama
<greezmunkey> Anyone know how to give a running process access to a higher percentage of cpu resources, I know the PID.
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: ok that's not what your meant to do with an ISO
<jbuncher> ALT-F4, does it work in cheese?
<cdw32> jzacsh: i dl unetbootin and installed but it says that mtools are missing
<Moon_Doggy> hmm
<wgrant> nhasian: Possibly. Little to do with Ubuntu, anyway.
<jzacsh> gdmsetup: sorry, I can't read ?spanish? try translating that in google translate?..
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb: As I mentioned, worked with Jaunty
<reduz> gu guys, question, is ubuntu 9.10 more usable now? as i've heard it was full of bugs on release.. as in, is it safer for me to isntall it now?
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: you can run  Karmic to get a feel for it inside Windows, in a virtual machine, as long as you have enough RAM
<jbuncher> greezmunkey, "man nice"
<ALT-F4> jbuncher, I will try that now. But my goal is to get it to work with a chat program, much like yahoo chat in Windows.
<Moon_Doggy> ubottu panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<greezmunkey> jbuncher, I'll check it, thanks!
<kg> what does "umount: /media/cdrom2 mount disagrees with the fstab" mean?
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: and enough hard disk space,  for the vm software and such, which you probably do
<jzacsh> cdw32: did you install it via synaptic?
<phrix> hi all... I wanna buzz in empathy using YM protocol... any clue...??
<jbuncher> ALT-F4, well, if it works in cheese, I think I know how to get it to work.  You said you were running jaunty right?
<Moon_Doggy> ubottu ty
<ALT-F4> jbuncher, yes, Jaunty, 9.04
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Moon_Doggy> i know
<Billiard> kg: you mouted something as root which doesnt agree with the fstab file, you will have to unmount it as root, use sudo
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb: I have Win7 in Vbox  :D  Also, is there much difference between the upgrade and the clean install of Karmic? Save for a few bugs, there didn't seem much added anyway
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: normalely Windows as host,   with  Ubuntu or another Linux distro in a vm, I woudn't recommend that normalley
<cdw32> jzacsh:  um no i just made it executalbe under properties
<greezmunkey> jbuncher, yes that's for something I am about to start. I want to know if it's possible to give a running process a higher priority.
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: which Windows is psyicailly installed on there?  XP?
<dAlfa89_> XP SP3
<sebsebseb> ok
<gdmsetup> jzacsh: its easier with system monitor...
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: as for upgrades from 9.04 well  many people got issues after doing that
<cdw32> jzacsh: how do i do that
<jzacsh> cdw32: i think your best bet is to always try synaptic or "add/remove" first
<jzacsh> cdw32 try doing it that way. go to synaptic and search "unetbootin"
<jbuncher> greezmunkey, http://www.forwardyouth.com/ubuntu/set-the-nice-level-of-an-existing-process/
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: however  the ones  I  read  weren't Wubi installs
<greezmunkey> jbuncher, thanks for the reminder about that one, it's been a while!
<reduz> so, is 9.10 more stable now? can i upgrade?
<gdmsetup> jzacsh: ive killed it but it comes up again--- cant kill it...
<cdw32> jzacsh: i did nothing came up
<greezmunkey> jbuncher, ok, I'll check that.
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb: last question: any big deal with ext4, or is there not much difference from ext3?
<Billiard> reduz: you can upgrade
<jzacsh> gdmsetup oh- great, i forget about the graphic windows sometimes. well, you want to remove it from startup -killing it right now won't help you
<datz_> Hi, when I load ubuntu, I get an error: The panel encountered a problem while loading"OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".  I'd very much like to get this applet to work if anyone has any ideas.
<anathematic> I just had an issue with my ubuntu server becoming unresponsive / no ssh or apache access. What logs should I check now it's been power cycled?
<losha> nhasian: http://www.opensubscriber.com/message/ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com/9335289.html mentions the meaning of "Recommends" and refers to a policy that I don't seem able to find...
<Billiard> datz_: try choosing remove from panel, then add it manually?
<jbuncher> ALT-F4, if it works in cheese, it may be that you need to load a compatibility library.  I had to do that with my Logitech cam on Intrepid and Jaunty in order to get it to work with Skype (worked with cheese though).  Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1133991.html for details.
<jzacsh> cdw32: sounds like you just need to allow all repositories (i totally don't remember how to turn on all repositories in synaptic)
<datz_> Billiard: I didn't see it there, let me check again
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: I  nearly tried  Wubi properly  for 9.10,  just to try, and I like how  it warned  about   not getting full disk performance and such.   As for why I coudn't boot up Wubi or  the Debian thing that is similar it seems to of been, becasue Windows wasn't on the first partition on the hard disk.
<Billiard> anathematic: /var/log/syslog  maybe
<ALT-F4> jbuncher: thanks, I will certainly do that if it works when cheese is done installing.
<cdw32> jzacsh: yeah im not far off
<anathematic> thanks Billiard I'll check it out now
<anathematic> it's actually happened twice today after 200+ days uptime so something is weird
<jzacsh> cdw32 try synaptic settings > repositories
<datz_> Billiard: I can't find it, in the add to panel selection
<webbb82> do you guys like openbox  im trying to figure out if i wanna use it
<cdw32> jzacsh: there
<Billiard> datz_: maybe you need to add it from the package manager
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: Ext4  well  in 9.04 oh yes big difference
<datz_> Billiard: I'll check, I've already added gnome applets
<heyho> webbb82: openbox is great, use the closed-source version for the best
<nhasian> losha, thanks that helps
<ALT-F4> jbuncher, it is working in cheese. I'm going to do that link you sent me now. I appreciate your help! Thanks :)
<cdw32> jzacsh: i have three tabs
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: much faster  boot up, shut down, and disk checking after 23 or so boots with Ext4 in 9.04, but since the kernel they have and such it's not perfectly stable there
<webbb82> heyho, where can i get that
<bigcat> what is a "bit mask"
<jzacsh> cdw32 okay, read the options, see if there's a way to turn on more resoures (repositories are just the places where synaptic package manager looks to find you softwre). I believe unetbootin is 3rd party software (not cannonical mantained), so you have to enable 3rd party software
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: stable enough I should put rather htan perfectly stable
<heyho> sun's website, download the .deb package webbb82
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb: It seems a common theme that many aspects of Karmic aren't stable ;D
<jbuncher> ALT-F4, let me know if it works
<YaST> guys wich IRC client would u consider the best for you guys? need opinions... bitchx ? irssi? xchat?
<Billiard> bigcat: in what context?
<heyho> irssi ftw YaST
<webbb82> heyho,  isnt this it  http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Openbox:Download
<jzacsh> irssi
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: stable enough to be relyed on for  really important data and such, well I never got problems in 9.04 with Ext4, some other people did.  As for 9.10 and Ext4 and 9.10 and Ext3, I  first did my clean install of 9.10  with Ext3 to test that
<ALT-F4> YaST, I'm using xchat right now cuz it's pointed directly to this channel for me to get help, but I normally use Konversation, I think it's really good.
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: I have been testing it when it was in development since alpha 4
<jbuncher> dAlfa89_, ymmv on that one
<tishikawa1> important data does not belong on an ubuntu system
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: then I put it on with Ext4 for my proper install
<greezmunkey> jbuncher, [s]nice Thanks, it seems to work - you're ok, you know that!
<YaST> im on irssi atm
<cdw32> jzacsh: i ahve to physically put in the repository
<Billiard> tishikawa1: why would you say that?
<bigcat> thank you billiard,i think i have found out
<YaST> since bitchx isnt in the repo's anymore in karmic
<heyho> webbb82: my bad, i was thinking of virtualbox... what i use
<hyperstream_> SB X-FI Xtreme Audio CA0110-IBG <-- my sound card is listed in 'System > Pref > Sound' but it wont play back any audio of any kind
<jbuncher> greezmunkey, lol thanks, glad it helped
<hyperstream_> it shows up in alsamixer too
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: which I might be getting rid of  not  that long from now, if indeed it turns out that  Mandriva 2010 is a great distro,  well I had vm'd an RC and was quite impressed   and the final for that one is meant to be pretty good
<snuffy47> Billiard, I could not to one subfolder write without sudo because of a space in the folder name going to test :)
<heyho> can we configure the OSD notify in Karmic yet?
<Billiard> lol so you were typing the folder name incorrectly?
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: with 9.10 on the other hand I have not been impressed with it at all.   overall  I find 9.04 much better
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb: Mandriva? ):  also, 9.04 <3
<freaky[t]> webbb82, do u use openbox? why do u use it?
<jzacsh> cdw32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: yeah Mandriva 2010 is meant to be pretty good, but when I tested teh RC it seemed to lack Ext4 hmm
<datz_> Billiard: I can't find it.
<napster> Hi all
<heyho> i absolutely hate that notifications start at the top of the screen
<YaST> what about best media player? that kinda plays all types of formats? Mplayer? :p
<webbb82> im  not i was wondering if its worth testing
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb: What are Mandriva's plus-sides? Any particular features for gamers and coders like me?
<scunizi> YaST: mplayer, vlc
<jbuncher> dAlfa89_, sebsebseb : just to throw in a differing opinion, I find Karmic to be *much* better than Jaunty, having fixed the intel issues I was having, as well as having *much* better versions of Kile and Okular for my LaTeX-ing needs.
<jzacsh> yast vlc. but i believe most applicatiosn can play pretty much anything given plugins
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: a RC I should say I think there were like two.   anyway going back to Ext3 or Ext4 in  9.10 it doesn't seem to matter that much from my testing anyway,  they  both booted up about the same Ext3 or Ext4.   Well  the disk check will be slower in Ext3 sure the one after the 23 or so boots.
<greezmunkey> jbuncher, now I have the decompression of Google Earth, and X fighting for the CPU equally!
<Madpilot> YaST, install the various plugins in Multiverse, and totem (the default player) will run nearly anything...
<paragonc> linuxguy2009: what te NVIDIA driver is looking for is the linux source headers
<Billiard> datz_: i think its called fast-user-switch-applet
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: ,but I didn't test that with Ext3 with 9.10
<freaky[t]> webbb82, ah ok ;D
<cdw32> jzacsh: yeah my window doesnt look like that
<paragonc> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.27-15-server
<jbuncher> greezmunkey, lol ok then.  Good luck with that?
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: well  you can run pretty much every program you can in Ubuntu with other distros such as Mandriva, Fedora, Debian,  etc
<greezmunkey> jbuncher, It ran my cpu up to about 85% which is ok, I just want that process to finish.
<datz_> Billiard: thanks, I'm not sure how to get it.
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: Mandriva has some pretty interesting stuff  by default,  it's control centre and such for example
<Billiard> datz_: you have that package installed in the package manager?
<nomopofomo> has anyone figured out how to get the acrobat pdf plugin to work with google chrome?
<YaST> ok.. another question.. my laptop is a core 2 due  t8100 (2.10GHz) wich is the best kernel for it? I got the generic one...
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb: Control centre? Sounds funky..
<wolf23> helpers, can anyone tell me about a good emulator for nintendo .nes games on karmic ? thanx
<datz_> Billiard: I did a search in the package manager, that string didn't turn anything up
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: I  haven't tried it out properly yet, but  I think it's time soon
<Billiard> datz_: i think it doesnt like minuses
<jzacsh> cdw32 you can also try here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Billiard> try just the words datz_ fast user switch applet
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: Control Center even,  but I don't want to spell centre the American way
<snuffy47> Billiard, Changed a subfolder from Torrent Downloading to TorrentDownload and it works LOL
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: oh quite a few other distros out there as well that are worth trying in a vm at least
<Billiard> snuffy47: i see, you were refering to the directory name incorrectly lol
<jzacsh> cdw32: honestly you'll be better off just googling a little more on your own and coming here when you're stuck on something you've read. I mean at this point, I'm just googling for you. and finding these pages, but its not as valuable as you doing the searching, because you're actually sitting right at your 8.04 system and know what to look for
<yangxiao> ubuntu default remote desktop client Vinagre is terribly slow! Are there any other candidates?
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: well I don't need Karmic to fix any hardware :)  as for later versions of programs well ppa's or compile from source or whatever
<cdw32> jzacsh: i will take that advice...i am sorry
<scunizi> !vnc | yangxiao
<ubottu> yangxiao: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dAlfa89_> sebsebseb: I see, I've tried Debian and Ubuntu, and have investigated Mandriva a couple of times, but Ubuntu is the only one friendly enough for me, I don't know enough to keep the others in check ):
<extor> I'm having trouble recompiling the vbox driver, according to this error log is the problem within ubuntu somewhere? http://pastebin.ca/1673034
<snuffy47> Billiard, thnx B
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: and those Intel issues could have been fixed in Jauntey I expect  and with the fixes coming from the default repos, if  they didn't only provide security updates from them
<Billiard> snuffy47: np
<jzacsh> cdw32: no need to be sorry, Hope I helped. :) I learn lots by helping so, enjoy this channel.
<datz_> Billiard: http://pastebin.com/m1a4c6f55
<cdw32> jzacsh: however i am going to have to call it a night...
<cdw32> jzacsh: i am trying to learn ubuntu, but it is difficult for me to grasp at times
<jbuncher> sebsebseb, yeah, but I hate going outside the repos for things, seems to defeat the purpose unless you limit it to a very small number of apps (something like skype and such).  They could have been, and I mucked with the xorg and got them *pretty* much resolved, but it still wasn't good enough.  The main thing that killed Jaunty for me was the kile/okular situation and the lack of kde3 libs.
<GSF1200S> anyone know the default font for e17? Trying to change the font to be a little bigger, but the same font
<akyapt> i downloaded a video of the format wmv...em not able to watch it in ubuntu .....what should i do?
<yangxiao> thanks, guys
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: well I am a bit locked in to Ubuntu really after all this time, using since the second release in 2005,   unfortunatly it has been  going better in certain ways and worse in others since 8.04.
<Blue1> akyapt: what are you using to try and play it?
<jzacsh> cdw32: well, once you learn each peice of the system you get to keep it, so your time isn't wasted :)
<Billiard> datz_: try installing ubuntu-desktop package
<jzacsh> akyapt: try installing vlc via synaptic
<akyapt> blue1 :movie player
<Kris07> Hi, I'm having trouble installing Songbird. Is there anybody that can help?
<ALT-F4> jbuncher, it's working with Camorama now. Could you recommend a good program that I can use to chat with Window users that are using yahoo instant messenger?
<Blue1> akyapt: totem should be able to play that - is that what you are using?
<akyapt> jzacsh:will movie player not work?
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: latex  stuff I don't really know about that, but by the way there's a Kubuntu KDE 3  Remix CD for  jaunty  karmic and I think maybe 8.10 as well,  plus a ppa that can be installed
<akyapt> blue1 :i tried but its not opening
<jzacsh> akyapt it may with plugins  (or natively) - but I've never really given it a chance.
<Blue1> akyapt: yeah plugins...
<luis_> Hello guys i am giving invitations to lockerz, any one interested click here: http://www.wix.com/Luija1006/Lockerz-Invites-By-Luis-Javier
<cdw32> jzacsh: thanks so mucj!
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: KDE 3 ppa being for each version, not the same ppa for those three, or whatever
<cdw32> Night all!
<jzacsh> cdw32: good luck with your system :)
<akyapt> blue1 :so wont movie player work?
<jbuncher> sebsebseb, I'm mostly a gnome user, but kile is the one kde program I use heavily, so I didn't want an entire remix or ppa for one program and such.  At any rate, everything is working well for me in Karmic, so all is good :)
<Sincere> what is ppa?
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  jbuncher
<ubottu> jbuncher: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Billiard> Kris07: whats the prob?
<cdw32> jzacsh: i need a miracal
<dAlfa89_> Back to 9.04 I come <3
<datz_> Billiard: should the applet be added after installing ubuntu-desktop?
<jbuncher> ALT-F4, glad to hear the camera is working.  For Yahoo Messenger with camera, I was aable to do this on older ubuntu installations using the kde program kopete, and it worked fairly well.  You might want to give that a try.
<datz_> Billiard: I still don't see it
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: same here mainly a Gnome user, but I run some KDE apps in it here and there,  well  Konversation has been my IRC client for months now,  I guess more like two years or so
<Kris07> Billiard, it won't extract into /opt
<Blue1> akyapt: you might need a plugin - start with this one:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aperson> I can't kill a process!  kill -9 won't nuke it, any have any other ideas?
<ALT-F4> jbuncher, thanks a lot, your assistance has been invaluable. I really appreciate it, and I'll give kopete a try.
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to integrate e17's theme into my apps?
<td123> aperson: kill -9 will work
<sebsebseb> Sincere: ppa's are basically mini repos for later versions of programs, but they are not fullly supported by Ubuntu,  so sometimes they might brake something
<Billiard> datz_: i would think it should, but not sure, some people say its a very recent bug that its not in the repos correctly
<akyapt> blue1:ill try...thanks
<jbuncher> sebsebseb, I just use xchat.  I'm trying to think of other kde apps I use, and I think kopete is the only one, in the rare cases I need to use a webcam with someone on yahoo.
<aperson> td123, no, it doesn't
<datz_> Billiard: ok
<td123> aperson: is it a zombie?
<Billiard> Kris07: wont as it?
<Blue1> akyapt: i know that installs gstreamer but i think the wmv support as well I don't honestly remember...
<aperson> td123, yes
<td123> aperson: well then you can't kill it
<kermit> so, if i click this 'upgrade' button, the world isnt going to end?
<datz_> Billiard: it worked right after install, but I installed a bunch of software and it stopped working
<td123> aperson: a zombie process won't take any memory up
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: that annoys me to some extent how  most  Ubuntu users use Xchat,  when there are other rather good IRC clients  as well such as Konversation or IRSSI even after configuring
<Billiard> Kris07: soryy, wont as in? it errors or goes somewher else or what?
<aperson> td123, it's holding my cd drive shut
<aperson> td123, it's vlc that won't die
<akyapt> blue1:i already have ubuntu -restricted-extras
<Billiard> datz_: idk, maybe it will be fixed after some updates
<jbuncher> sebsebseb, why does it annoy you?  I find xchat to be pretty good.  I like it better than gnome-xchat or xchat-gnome or whatever it's called.
<jzacsh> aperson: try using a paper-clip to open the cd drive (the tiny little hole in the drive). actually, mayb ethat's a bad idea - if the drive's spinning
<kermit> whats the current kernel version with karmic?
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: most Ubuntu users that use  the IRC I should say.  well yeah  it's meant to be better than that one, but  try some other clients :)
<aperson> jzacsh, it is spinning
<aperson> activity light is on too
<jzacsh> aperson: was someone just suggesting you kill vlc?
<anarcap> My xorg.config is empty - is this normal. I'm using whatever generic drivers ubuntu uses by default.
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: oh yeah we are off topic really, but  no  o  p s  or  whatever telling us off
<datz_> Billiard: ok, I guess I'll look for it after some updates, maybe I shouldn't have deleted it
<sebsebseb> !irc | jbuncher
<Spartak> #gultij
<ubottu> jbuncher: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<td123> aperson: just restart it, or google on tips about how to deal with zombie processes
<Spartak> Join #gultij
<td123> anyone know when 10.04 alpha 1 will come out
<jzacsh> aperson did you type something like "ps -au<uname> | grep -i vlc" and then sudo kill its number? what happened when you tried?
<jbuncher> sebsebseb, well then I'll turn it into a support question.  I'm looking for a better client than xchat, but don't want a kde one.  What would you suggest and why?
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: irssi then and  people tend to use that with a program called screen
<kg> :-)Thank you Billiard, I found the command I needed to unmount it on-line in the Ubuntu Forums.
<jbuncher> sebsebseb, now I just need the "why" :)
<aperson> jzacsh, I pgrep'd it and I've tried sudo kill -9
<Blue1> hmm guess he left...
<Billiard> kg: ok
<jzacsh> aperson: I'm assuming you've rebooted?
<td123> aperson: kill -9 doesn't gaurentee killing a zombie
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: why, becasue that's all quite popular well with  experienced  Desktop Linux users,  and it runs in the shell (terminal, konsole if you like even) and so that's good,  and after customizing it it can do a lot
<aperson> I'd like to keep my uptime, tyvm :)
<greezmunkey> aperson, you can't kill the dead
<sjd> I am using Karmic Koala. Upgraded from Jaunty. Now, I need to Install windows too as dual boot. how can I do this? I need grub to be the bootloader. please help.
<aperson> greezmunkey, I'm starting to see this
<td123> But killing them is not possible as the zombies are dead already.
<kermit> whats the current kernel version with karmic?  (someone type uname -a please)
<jzacsh> aperson what about logging out? and in? (and yes, what - td123 said - are you sure that's how to kill it? I've never used "9")
<aperson> it doesn't have a parent process either
<jbuncher> sebsebseb, I'll keep that in mind.  I don't really want to run IRC in a terminal, but that could definitely come in handy if X gets hosed.  I'll be staying away from Konversation, if only because I can't stand the "K" naming in KDE.
<aperson> jzacsh, I'm pretty sure I know how to work kill :)
<anarcap> hello?
<sebsebseb> jbuncher: and your not exactly a newbie if you  use IRSSI,  and I like to joke about xchat sometimes, because most of the new  Ubuntu users that use IRC use it  as well as  a lot of more experienced ones.   anyway as a joke I like to sometimes call it noobchat for this very reason
<scunizi> sjd: do you need dual boot for games or something else.. could you get away with a vm of windows?
<Arsin> I can't open my EXT3 partition on my flash drive, I get this http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4702c1d7
<aperson> I just happen to have a process that is keeping my cd drive shut as vlc tried to read a bad cd
<jbuncher> sjd, generally, you should install windows first.  Since you didn't, install windows to the partition you want, then reinstall the bootloader from a jaunty cd
<greezmunkey> aperson, usually a zombie is a child process in a wait state, or some such thing. Once the process that spawned is stops, the zombie will "die" as well. I always have one on my system. I tracked it down to a process that gets started on boot. It's never been a problem.
<sjd> jbuncher: not for games. i dont use win but my dad.
<aperson> greezmunkey, there is no parent to this
<sjd> jbuncher: but karmic uses grub 2 right?
<greezmunkey> aperson, what is it?
<aperson> greezmunkey, vlc is tried to read a bad cd and is stuck reading it
<jbuncher> sjd, fresh installs of karmic use grub 2, if you upgraded from jaunty it's still using grub-legacy, which is why I recommended using a jaunty cd to reinstall the bootloader.
<greezmunkey> aperson, does it interfere with your use of the system?
<pvvni> What's /dev/console used for?
<anarcap> My xorg.conf is empty. Is that normal? I'm using the generic/default drivers.
<sjd> jbuncher: okay. let me give a try. how do I install the grub from the Jaunty live?
<jbuncher> Arsin, try running an fsck on the flash drive when it is unmounted
<Billiard> anarcap: using karmic?
<geartrooper> hello, I suddenly lost the ability to right-click and add folders on my desktop
<anarcap> Billiard: Sorry, yes. Karmic.
<aperson> greezmunkey, well, as I can't open my drive, I'd say yes
<Billiard> anarcap: thats fine then
<greezmunkey> aperson, hmmm vlc, huh.
<jzacsh> anarcap did you uninstall anything lately?
<jzacsh> anarcap in example: an ubuntu-desktop package, or gnome-desktop package?
<sjd> jbuncher: ?
<aperson> greezmunkey, yeppers, is there a way to force eject a drive?  I man'd eject and it doesn't seem to have the capability
<anarcap> I'm just trying to figure out why I'm getting tearing in flash (hulu, youtube, etc) playback, and in Compiz effects. (DVD/Video plays fine)
<ZaNeIuM>  i got win7 installed then i instaled ubuntu and everythng works nice. not i want to clone the drive to a smaller one and i am using ghost to clone the whole drive. it is resizing my win7 patrion smaller but its all good as it was only using 20% of it.
<Ascavasaion> I still cannot access shares on my Linux box from the windows box.  Network neighbourhood sees the computer but when I try to access the computer it says "The computer or sharename could not be found".  When I click Start>Run>computername it says the "network name cannot be found", the same goes for if I use Start>Run> \\192.168.0.2\
<anarcap> jzacsh - I've been running ubuntu 9.10 for like a week. I may have made some video changes...let me check
<ZaNeIuM> after the cone will i need to run the grub boot loader manualy or should it just work?
<jzacsh> aperson try the paper-clip in the pin-hole
<aperson> jzacsh, the drive *is spinning* but I guess I can try since the disc is bad anyways
<jbuncher> sjd, I'm having trouble finding the exact link, but google for "reinstall grub after installing windows" or something similar.  Just make sure you get one that's grub 1, and not grub 2.
<aperson> jzacsh, hah, success!
<sjd> jbuncher: okay.
<jzacsh> aperson now see if you can kill vlc (just curious)
<aperson> jzacsh, no dice
<jzacsh> aperson, is it indeed a bad disc?
<greezmunkey> aperson, so when you press the button nothing happens?
<aperson> greezmunkey, nope, but a small screwdriver did the trick :)
<sjd> jbuncher:  hope I got it http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<aperson> jzacsh, I'd say after I just broke it in half it is
<jzacsh> aperson, sounds like you got revenge. congratulations
<aperson> thanks greezmunkey and jzacsh
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: The inferior Samba is still troubling me.
<jbuncher> sjd, yeah, I think that will work.  You'll have to follow the instructions about adding the windows entry that they give there, as well.
<greezmunkey> aperson, you can try this if it happens again: umount -f /dev/"yourCDdrive"
<sjd> jbuncher: sure :) thank you!
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, did you dig into the permissions side?
<Nautilus> Hi again. I'm booted to ubuntu and have a second (ext3) drive hooked up... how do I access it? I did yesterday, either it was in the Places list or clicked around until it did show up there. Not seeing it now though
<aperson> greezmunkey, thanks, after ejecting both of my drives, nautilus still has both them listed as having discs in them
<aperson> greezmunkey, so I think I'll have to unmount them myself
<jbuncher> sjd, hang on, are your windows and linux installs on the same hard drive, or different drives?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I went ito nautiuls and gave read and write permissions to everynoe.
<dno> Hello all!
<Ascavasaion> Nautilus
<greezmunkey> aperson, try to respawn (kill -HUP) Nautilus, someone here should be able to help with that.
<Nautilus> yes? ;)
<sjd> jbuncher: different drives. I already had windows. since it sucks, I have to re install. :)
<Ascavasaion> Nautilus: Nothing... made a typo and was correcting it.
<sjd> jbuncher: but dad is trying hard to switch to GNU/Linux, but takes time!
<jbuncher> sjd, can you be more specific about how you have the drives partitioned and which one boots by default and such?
<dno> Can some one tell me why I don't have permission to this even with sudo?
<Nautilus> Ascavasaion: just funning
<anarcap> jzacsh - I've had the tearing problem with flash since the day I installed ubuntu. I've just been putting up with it until now
<Ascavasaion> Nautilus: Oh, hehe
<jonz> dno - you don't have permission to what?
<dAlfa89_> Nautilus: Wow, you must get a LOT of highlighted messages, eh? :D
<Ascavasaion> dAlfa89_: BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
<Nautilus> yea, i prefer when it's typo'd, lol
<dno> oops help to put the command: $ sudo echo 1 > /proc/fs/cifs/cifsFYI  PERMISSION DENIED
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, hold a bit, I'll set one up real quick an dtest it to see where you may be going wrong...
<sjd> jbuncher: sure. I have two 80 GB HDD. Windows is in the first partition  of the first HDD and Ubuntu is in the first partition of the Second HDD :)
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Um.. okay.
<dAlfa89_> Nautilus: Would you rather us call it Nortylas? :D
<lstarnes> dno: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/fs/cifs/cifsFYI
<jbuncher> sjd, where is grub?
<bastid_raZor> dno: echo 1 > sudo tee /proc/fs/cifs/cifsFYI
<geartrooper> hello, I suddenly lost the ability to right-click and add folders on my desktop
<dno> jonz:  I am having a heck of a time mounting my nas in 9.10
<Ascavasaion> dAlfa89_: Or maybe NaughtyLass :)
<lstarnes> bastid_raZor: you want a |, not a >
<sjd> jbuncher: first hdd, first partition.
<Nautilus> dAlfa89_: how about nauti-less
<aperson> now to figure out why blank discs don't have eject in the context menu!
<bastid_raZor> lstarnes: correct. my mistake
<aperson> and why the eject button next to them in nautilus does nothing
<Nautilus> Ascavasaion: good one
<sjd> jbuncher: im not sure, How can I confirm that?
<jbuncher> sjd, so grub is installed to the MBR of the windows drive, and when you boot ubuntu the "ubuntu" drive shows up as /dev/sdb or /dev/hdb?
<jonz> dno sorry, i don't have experience w/nas's.
<Ascavasaion> jbuncher: I think hd = ATA, and sd=SATA... not sure though.
<sjd> jbuncher: exactly, sdb2
<anarcap> jzacsh :: I used the guide here (http://guvnr.com/pc/ubuntu-top-software/) in order to configure a lot of packages, etc. after I installed ubuntu 9.10. I installed the Flash 10 driver from Adobe.
<Nautilus> so, how do I see my other ext3 drive? I dont recall mounting it yesterday when I got it to go, but maybe something I clicked on did that for me.
<gorlak_> anyone found a workaround to the issue of 9.10 5+minute boot time and sometimes failure of the video (being dumped at the cmd prompt)
<jbuncher> Ascavasaion, depends on the version of ubuntu he's running, that distinction was done away with so that everything is /dev/sdx in later versions.
<dAlfa89_> Okay ladies, Wubi is still giving me hassle on boot, same thing as with Karmic: Background shows; no GDM; No dropping to command-line  ):
<dAlfa89_> 9.04 and 9.10 go through the same thing
<Ascavasaion> jbuncher: Okies, thanks.
<dno> jonz: Thanks
<Madpilot> Ascavasaion, the hd/sd thing went away at least a couple of Ubuntu releases ago
<jbuncher> sjd, ok then.  I was curious if windows was on the "first" drive as the motherboard saw it, as windows gets angry when it's not, and you may have had to mess around with the "map" commands in the windows grub entry.  That doesn't seem to be the case though.
<dno> Does anyone know how to mount a nas?
<jonz> anarcap i'm not familiar with that article. does it have you remove anything?
<anarcap> My ATI x1650 works great (2d, 3d) except for tearing in flash playback and compiz effects like wobbly windows and cube.
<anarcap> jonz - no. I didn't actually remove anything. I just installed stuff.
<dno> or should I say trouble shoot the correct permissions?
<scottyg> hey what are some cool new apps for ubuntu?
<jbuncher> Ascavasaion, and I think that happened at the kernel level, so it's not ubuntu-specific.  I think it happened after hardy, though I'm not sure.
<jbuncher> Ascavasaion, there was a whole new driver stack at one point.
<jordanl> i came back to my computer and it seems like it's frozen (the screen is black, the keyboard/mouse unresponsive, etc.) but I can ssh into it from another computer. does anyone know if i can recover my session? (i'm ssh'd into it remotely right now)
<sjd> jbuncher: now lets put it this way: I have windows on the first hdd. called sda1. ubuntu on hdd2 sdb2. grub in sda1. now Im going to format sda1 and reinstall windows. then boot up from a jaunty live and use sudo grub to fix grub. okay?
<jbuncher> sjd, that sounds good.  Though I don't think you have grub installed to /dev/sda1, but rather the Master Boot Record (MBR) of /dev/sda .  It *is* possible to install grub to a partition, though that's not normally done unless you're chainloading and such from another bootloader.
<jonz> scottyg: I found an awesome article in the ubuntu forums the other day: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382137&highlight=entity+relationship+diagram&page=2
<anarcap> Should I be using the fglrx drivers for my x1650 radeon card?
<jonz> scottyg: I found a ton of awesome apps listed there
<sjd> jbuncher: i guess so. but the above steps should go fine right?
<napster> !crunchbang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crunchbang
<jbuncher> sjd, yeah, they should work.
<sjd> jbuncher: thanks bro! :)
<jbuncher> sjd, no problem
<jonz> jordanl: try running top
<yast> is there anyway to use fluxbox+compiz ? xD
<jga23> anybody know why a mount (via smbmount in terminal) wouldn't show any files/directories using ls, but I can cd into directories?
<yast> or compiz only works with gnome and kde?
<anarcap> napster :: I tried #crunchbang for a few days. I really liked it.
<napster> anarcap: And what is openbox...?
<napster> in crunchbang
<jbuncher> yast, that's an interesting question.  Is fluxbox actually a "desktop environment" like GNOME or KDE, or is it just a window manager with a few extra pieces?
<CarlFK> jga23: directory rights - I think you have exec but not read.
<yast> jbuncher: itts like gnome and kde
<yast> alot neater tho
<ZykoticK9> yast, no fluxbox+compiz i'm affraid - they are both the same thing Windows Managers
<yast> that sucks
<CarlFK> can someone pastebin a grub.cfg that has a windows boot?
<yast> fluxbox+compiz would rock
<yast> what about fluxbox+xgl ?
<yast> its nearly the same ting tho
<jga23> CarlFK: how can I change the directory rights?
<yast> thing*
<jbuncher> yast, I was asking technically.  My first intro to linux was fluxbox+debian, so I'm well acquainted with it, but I always thought fluxbox was just a window manager (like metacity), so that means compiz would have to replace fluxbox, which kills the point.
<lstarnes> CarlFK: you shouldn't be editing grub.cfg directly.  There is a file in /etc/grub.d for custom entries
<sontek> Is there a Rosetta Stone like app for Ubuntu?
<_ged> hi, does anyone managed to install a pgAgent on ubuntu here? (it's a job scheduler for postgres)
<CarlFK> lstarnes: k - can someone pastebin that?  guessing /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<yast> jbuncher: Im quite a newbie in linux... lol so I would not know .. I know some basics that I've learned a few years ago.. but then I stopped using linux for like 6 or 7 years
<yast> kinda lost pretty much all the basics that I knew
<yast> :)
<anarcap> napster - openbox is a window manager
<anarcap> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<napster> anarcap: ty m8
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: oh right didn't know that, well I haven't read up about Grub 2 just yet
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: I have been wondering how to edit it though
<anarcap> napster :: ty m8 (?)
<chowells_> I'm running xubuntu, clean install, and the window manager (xfce) seems to not be running.  what might cause this, where might I find a log file saying that's going on?
<jbuncher> yast, ok, was just wondering.  But yeah, I don't think compiz is possible on fluxbox/openbox/blackbox/etc.  There might be some other way of getting compositing though.
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: since the config file says not to edit
<jbuncher> chowells_, can you elaborate?
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: it even gets overwritten when grub is updated
<CarlFK> jga23: it is either rights of the filesystem being shared over samba, or samba is imposing more restrictions - neither can over ride the other, so its hard to know what needs to be changed
<linuxghost> sebsebseb hi
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: but /etc/grub/40_custom isn't overwritten
<anarcap> Does anyone here know much about ATI Drivers?
<yast> bcuz on compiz config gui its says only compatibility with gnome and kde tho
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: the do not edit config file you mean?
<chowells_> jbuncher:  have you ever run X without a window manager?  that's exactly what's going on.  no window decorations, etc
<sebsebseb> linuxghost: hi
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: grub.cfg gets overwritten
<jga23> CarlFK: hmm, I'm trying to connect to my airport extreme.  works great in nautilus, but not in terminal
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: oh ok
<yast> wich is quite frustrating.. sure if I google I'll find something out.. either fluxbox+compiz or fluxbox+xgl
<jbuncher> chowells_, ah, so like the titlebar and max/min/close buttons aren't showing?
<jonz> chowells_: not sure this is what you're looking for, but try: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<napster> anarcap: Ohh yup. Thats "Thank You Mate"
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: can I change the colours for the new Grub,  I assume I can some how,  with the old that was easy just uncomment pretty colours for example
<chowells_> jbuncher: yes
<napster> anarcap: New to channels..?
<linuxghost> sebsebseb i didnt noolve my trouble, its dificult to update via live cd
<napster> anarcap: :)
<linuxghost> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<linuxghost> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: I think there's a setting somewhere
<lstarnes> CarlFK: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/ may be useful
<jbuncher> chowells_, that actually happens once in a great while on my hardy install with nvidia drivers, I usually juts log in and out to fix it.  If it happens every time for you though, that likely won't fix it.
<sebsebseb> linuxghost: maybe  lstarnes  can help you out nicely, if you tell him about your problems, I will be going to bed soon
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: please don't refer people to me
<CarlFK> lstarnes: thanks - looks good
<chowells_> jbuncher: hmm.  My video drivers are currently broken.  I'll fix them and see if that helps
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: ok np sorry
<anarcap> napster - I've used channels off and on for years. Never more than recently though. PS. I new TY, but not m8. Thanks
<soreau> yast: The thing that is most often confused is the difference between *box sessions and the window manager of the same name. compiz is a WM. *box is a WM. Only one WM can run at a time for any given X session
<linuxghost> ﻿lstarnes:  U  dnt want to help me?
<lstarnes> linuxghost: did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<jbuncher> chowells_, that might be, if it's trying to load compiz and all of the 3d goodness isn't happening.  Maybe try turning off compiz first and seeing if it helps?
<Nautilus> i'm stumped but this should be easy. I can see the ext3 drive I want in my file browser, but doing an 'Open' does nothing. I see the partition I want in dev/disk/by-id but clicking there just says it doesnt have a suitable application for the filetype
<doltek> What program do I use to extract files that are in multpiule pieces
<anarcap> Closed fglrx VS open source ATI drivers ?? Anyone have an opinion on that?
<napster> anarcap: But I'm new to channels. Just kidding m8   :)
<yast> soreau: hmmm didnt know that... thkz for clarifiing tho :)
<linuxghost> yes , i run the output:ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<linuxghost> dpkg: failed to write status record about `bogofilter' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<linuxghost> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<anarcap> napster: are you english?
<napster> anarcap: And whats that PS...?
<lstarnes> linuxghost: check df -h
<jbuncher> Nautilus, sudo mount -t ext /dev/whatyouwantmounted /where/you/want/mounted
<lstarnes> lzy: you might be out of space
<napster> anarcap: NO
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I made the folder ni the linux Samba share drwxrwxrwx and it STILL does not come up as a share when I try to enter it from the Windows machine.
<lstarnes> lzy: sorry, wrong user
<jbuncher> Nautilus, sorry, correction, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/whatyouwantmounted /where/you/want/mounted
<anarcap> What IRC client do you use.
<Nautilus> jbuncher: is there a GUI way?
<napster> anarcap: Me...? Using Xchat...
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, I'm booting on of my winboxen now to test, brb
<erikk71usa> i guess ubuntu wont be able to fix the slpash screen problem for people who have intel onboard video i still cant use ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> anarcap: I use Konversation :)
<jbuncher> Nautilus, none that comes to mind if the partition you want mounted doens't show up in the places menu.  Maybe open "computer" and see if it's there.  If it is, try double-clicking.
<anarcap> napster: where are you from...somewhere where "mate" is  used.
<jbuncher> erikk71usa, what chipset?
<sebsebseb> erikk71usa: and 9.04 is bad as well for you?
<anarcap> sebsebseb - Konversation. KDE I take it.
<sebsebseb> anarcap: it's a KDE app yes, but I run it inside Gnome :)
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Thank you.
<erikk71usa> no
<erikk71usa> 9 .04
<napster> anarcap: No no. I just used it for something like...like...."Buddy".....   ;D
<erikk71usa> is fine
<anarcap> sebseb: I'll give it a shot.
<sebsebseb> anarcap: ok good, and yeah it's pretty good
<Nautilus> jbuncher: Oh I think I got too deep into dev/disk/by-id. now I see the sda and sdb in /dev
<cmgstephen> mental block: I need to add a user to an svn repo. what's the appropriate svnadmin command to add the user with an md5 encrypted password?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, np, been a while since I've done this, but it all looks about the same. Should have it in a bit.
<chompy> is there a good program that can stitch together photographs to make a panoramic?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Okies
<jbuncher> Nautilus, ok.
<sebsebseb> erikk71usa: ok well for various reasons I find 9.04 better overall than 9.10
<m3onh0x84> @all: please read carefully user guide on ubuntu document :D
<erikk71usa> i install ubuntu 9.10 as soon as i restart it i see the white ubuntu logo an the screen goes black an sits there
<oddhyena> chompy, there's hugin
<jonz> chompy hugin
<chompy> thanks :)
<GSF1200S> is there anyway to change gtk themes of programs if you are using e17 instead of gnome
<benc1> what is "${idopts}" in init.d script?
<Nautilus> jbuncher: I right click on sda1, but no option to mount it
<napster> Can i transfer all the bookmarks in my browser to another system...?
<napster> Any idea..?
<erikk71usa> i guess when  9.04 not supported
<erikk71usa> then what
<Linuxghost> lstarnes: hi
<jonz> napster, yess
<jbuncher> Nautilus, does the partition show up in Places -> Computer?
<lstarnes> Linuxghost: you might be out of HD space
<lstarnes> Linuxghost: check df -h
<napster> jonz: How...?
<Nautilus> napster: sure, but maybe  you'd like xmarks.com
<erikk71usa> keeping running it with no suppport
<Linuxghost> Ok
<crohakon> Warzone is a decent game.
<jonz> napster if you're using firefox, click Bookmarks > "organize bookmarks" > "import and backup" > "backup"
<lstarnes> erikk71usa: you can probably still update to 9.10 when 9.04's support ends
<lstarnes> erikk71usa: 9.10 will likely be more stable by then
<Nautilus> jbuncher: yes it's there now, I did a reboot and wiggled power wire, inspected etc
<jbuncher> ok
<erikk71usa> not if it hangs up on the boot
<erikk71usa> i cant
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, get you apt-get install samba by any chance?
<jonz> napster Nautilus: ++  I also keep my bookmarks mostly online (igoogle's bookmarks)
<jbuncher> Nautilus, try double-clicking that
<Nautilus> jbuncher: have done that and right-click Opened, nothing happens
<napster> Nautilus: jonz thank you   :)
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: You mean did I?  Nope.
<jbuncher> erikk71usa, what graphics chipset do you have?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkeyBack in about 10 minutes.
<Nautilus> jonz: cool
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, Haha, you need to!
<erikk71usa> i dont know its a dell gx 260
<lstarnes> erikk71usa: you could check lspci | grep VGA
 * greezmunkey knows Ascavasaion has been working on this all day, calling it SH1t too!
<peepsalot> anyone have experience with playing ripped dvds in ubuntu?
<Blue1> peepsalot: some
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, I was able to install and browse in in about three minutes.
<jonz> peepsalot: nope. have you played with a bunch of difference apps? (vlc for example?)
<peepsalot> Blue1, what program do you use, and which file is the one to see the menu screen
<Brent> if i boot my computer up with 2 video cards installed SLI, i get no display once ubuntu starts, if i take one out, everything works fine like normal. how would i get both cards working together?
<greezmunkey> He' gonna really hate it now! :]
<Blue1> peepsalot: can we go to private message?
<peepsalot> Blue1, ok
<Nautilus> jbuc: cmd  line way, is this right?:  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /myoldhd
<aperson> greezmunkey, the cd must have magically un-mounted itself at some point!
<greezmunkey> aperson, you good then?
<Nautilus> jbuncher: cmd line way, is this right?:  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /myoldhd
<aperson> greezmunkey, indeed
<aperson> don't know why I felt the need to update you :)
<ha1331> Nautilus: seems right
<jbuncher> Nautilus, if you want to mount the drive to the folder /myoldhd , then yes.
<greezmunkey> aperson, got some samba tweeking to do for Ascavasaion, he hates samba!
<m3onh0x84> what is fast protocol : google SPDY or http ?
<ha1331> Nautilus: Your mounting the first partition of sda to /myoldhd
<m3onh0x84> what is fastest protocol : google SPDY or http ?
<Nautilus> yup
<Brent> if i boot my computer up with 2 video cards installed SLI, i get no display once ubuntu starts, if i take one out, everything works fine like normal. how would i get both cards working together?
<Nautilus> jbuncher: this'll be just fine to copy my files off
<jbuncher> Nautilus, ok
<jonz> has anyone implemented any good backup bash or sh scripts on there box's?
<jbuncher> erikk71usa, your "blank screen" problems in karmic might be fixed by turning off KMS at boot with the "nomodeset" opetion
<Nautilus> jbuncher: mount: mount point myoldhd does not exist
<kermit> is 9.10 really 4.4GB bigger than 9.04, installed??
<ha1331> Nautilus: you can unmount it later using either sudo umount /dev/sda1 or sudo umount /myoldhd
<kermit> thats 50% bigger in juts 6 months
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I am back.
<jbuncher> Nautilus, you need to create the folder first before trying to mount a drive to it.
<aperson> jonz, I use grsync to figure out what to tell rsync, and then I use that in a script
<ha1331> Nautilus: didi you create the directory first?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: When I do an apt-get nistall samba it wants to uninstall a whole ton of stuff.
<Nautilus> oh. hrm
<jonz> aperson: thanks :)
<jbuncher> kermit, why do you think it's that much bigger?
<Nautilus> dang i just clicked around yesterday and I was in.
<gcleric> jonz, yes... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581680
<kermit> jbuncher: thats what the installer says
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, like what?
<kermit> jbuncher: er, the upgrader
<jbuncher> kermit, what exactly does the installer say?
<rhorse> Brent: nvidia?
<jbuncher> kermit, what exactly does the upgrader say?
<erikk71usa> jbuncher that stuff im totally lost at
<kermit> jbuncher: that i need 4400MB free to upgrade
<jonz> gcleric: thanks
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Let me have a look.
<Brent> yeah
<Brent> nvidia
<jbuncher> kermit, well, a good chunk of that is just the fact that you need to download every single package.  So in order for the upgrade to work, you need enough space to download *everything*, and then enough space to unpack all of that while overwriting the old stuff.
<erikk71usa> editing grub an stuff im totally clueless at
<Nautilus> i cant read files on another HD without creating a directory the boot one?
<Nemtaro> Hi there, I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.1 using the official ISO, or the UNR iso from a usb key on an Acer Aspiron one, and get this error message: "The attepmt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / filed. Any ideas?
<jbuncher> erikk71usa, ok, just thought you might want to try it.
<kermit> jbuncher: oh, so when its all done i'll get a lot of that space back?
<erikk71usa> early blew a power supply
<erikk71usa> trying hitting control alt delet
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Samba is already newest version.  Those other aplications were unecessary and I used apt-get autoremove
<jbuncher> kermit, you'll get most of it back if you clean the packages out of /var/cache/apt/archive/ with "sudo apt-get clean"
<jbuncher> kermit, my karmic install only takes up ~6-7 gigs, which is exactly the same as my hardy install.
<jonz> gcleric: this is an AWESOME tutorial!
<grendal-prime> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Meowpup> anyone know if there is a christian alternative to terminal fortunes
<grendal-prime> this openvpn netmanager thing is really pissing me off
<erikk71usa> proves how stupid ubuntu developers were in not address the issue before 9.10 was released
<lstarnes> erikk71usa: they have to follow a 6 month release schedule
<gcleric> jonz,  thank you. =)
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: So still no go.
<oddhyena> is it okay to install packages from the debian repository if the ubuntu repository doesn't have a specific package?
<lstarnes> oddhyena: generally, no
 * john is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<oddhyena> I installed sdlmess from the debian repo and it seems to work fine
<jbuncher> oddhyena, generally no.  Try finding the package you want in a ppa.  what package specifically?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, hold a bit longer, you're trying to create a share from linux to a winbox right?
 * TrueSongMedia doesn't care about X-Sys
<TrueSongMedia> ^_^
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with bash scripting? #bash is dead
<jonz> billybigrigger: yes. and you can find a lot about it on unix.com
<Billiard> billybigrigger: i can help whats the prob
<oddhyena> sdlmame is in the ubuntu repository but not sdlmess
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1673081
<billybigrigger> there is my script
<Billiard> billybigrigger: ok, and the prob?
<billybigrigger> i'm trying to run this script, either from command line, or quick launch in my panel...i want to run a stunnel command, and then launch pan newsreader...and have it exit cleanly, freeing up the terminal
<billybigrigger> but it doesnt free up the terminal
<RUNINWATER_CPO2> whats up
<Meowpup> anyone know if there is a alternative to terminal fortunes
<billybigrigger> shown here in this paste...http://pastebin.ca/1673082
<Blue1> billybigrigger: my first line says:  #! /bin/bash
<erikk71usa> when does 9.04 support end
<jbuncher> Meowpup, sounds like you're asking about some band :)
<lstarnes> erikk71usa: october 2011
<jbuncher> erikk71usa, october 2010
<Blue1> billybigrigger: your's says -- #!/bin/sh
<billybigrigger> :) that might help
<jbuncher> lstarnes, 2010 right, for desktop?  18 months?
<jonz> billybigrigger: keeping #!/bin/sh is okay, it actually will be a more protable script
<billybigrigger> i changed it to bash and still the same behaviour
<Nemtaro> I'm trying to use gparted to parition my 8gb disk on an Acer Aspiron netbook, it creates the paritions, and I can format it as ext4, but when gparted searches for the drives again, it lists the parition as "unknown" - any ideas?
<lstarnes> jbuncher: 18 months desktop and server
<lstarnes> jbuncher: so it's oct 2010
<jonz> billybigrigger: i'd suggest trying to keep it sh
<jbuncher> lstarnes, ok, so you just had a typo then. (told erikk71usa it was 2011)
<Blue1> billybigrigger: dunno this is more then I know...
<Billiard> billybigrigger: looks like gksudo thinks -c is for itself but -c is for stunnel right?
<billybigrigger> Billiard, yes -c is for stunnel
<lstarnes> jbuncher: I thought this year was 2010
<jbuncher> lstarnes, lol that will do it.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Yes, I shared a folder /home/joel/Public on the Linux box, and I am now on an old Windows 98 box and trying to access that share.  In Network Neighbourhood I can see the linux machien called 'fellowship', but when I click it to see the shares on it it says that the Network name or share cannot be found.
<Meowpup> jbuncher: thats not funny
<erikk71usa> if issue aint fixed
<erikk71usa> keep running 9 .04
<lstarnes> Meowpup: it was funny to me
<Meowpup> ok then how can i edit what fortuned are in fortunes in terminal
<lstarnes> Meowpup: see /usr/share/games/fortunes
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, did you make a copy of you original smb.conf file?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: yes.
<erikk71usa> safer than windows 7 im sure
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, it's just a permissions issue, let me check a few things, brb
<vxbinaca> hello
<lstarnes> erikk71usa: you might want to check http://launchpad.net and see if someone else has the same bug
<lstarnes> erikk71usa: if not, file a bug report
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I said chmod +rwxrwxrwx public
<erikk71usa> its karmic
<erikk71usa> something they changed
<Nemtaro> let me ask this differently, for installing ubuntu on a netbook, should I go with 9.1 or 8.04?
<jbuncher> lstarnes :  from what he's mentioned, it looks like it's the "blank screen" issue on some intel chips that's listed in the release notes.
<lstarnes> Meowpup: 9.10 or 9.04
<lstarnes> Meowpup: sorry, wrong user
<Billiard> billybigrigger: you could try gksudo -i 'nohup stunnel ....'
<lstarnes> Nemtaro: 9.10 or 9.04
<erikk71usa> an it cant be fixed
<Dravekx> why is it, that everytime I remove my USB drive.. the letters go up... its now SDE1 when it should be SDC1
<RUNINWATER_CPO2> wheres the porn at?
<Dravekx> ???
<Meowpup> lstarnes: ok then how can i edit what fortuned are in fortunes in terminal
<uccadmin> What would be a good way to shutdown a machine if it has been sitting at the GDM login for a certain amount of time? Could this be a job for cron? Or should I go another route?
<lstarnes> Nemtaro: some users have had issues with 9.10, but it would likely have better netbook support
<Billiard> Dravekx: do you safely remove you drive when you remove it?
<Nemtaro> ok, but 9.1 is unable to partition my 8gb disk, it's not that bloody complicated to partition a disk
<lstarnes> Meowpup: do you know how to edit text files?
<bazhang> RUNINWATER_CPO2, that is not appropriate for here, please desist
<lstarnes> Nemtaro: try 9.04
<Nemtaro> ok, thanks
<Dravekx> Billiard, no. I just remove it... its a USB flash drive.
<Billiard> Dravekx: you should safely remove it, thats probably the prob
<jonz> uccadmin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-shutdown-command-and-logfile.html
<rhorse> Dravekx: prolly need to clean up your fstab
<Dravekx> Billiard, how do you unmount?
<Dravekx> rhorse, k :)
<Nautilus> Ascavasaion: you might look at what the Windows net command tells ya.  I think theres a net map or something in there
<Billiard> Dravekx: you can right click it and click unmount, on the desktop
<jonz> uccadmin: (that's if you'll end up putting it in cron)
<Blue1> Dravekx: sudo umount /dev/<devicenamegoeshere>
<Ascavasaion> Nautilus: Can only map it once you can see it.
<deadABuser> why is it by default Nautilus asks for password to mount a partition, yet if you run K3B (same user) you can mount the same partition through browsing for an iso to burn
<Dravekx> Billiard, Im SSH ubuntu server.
<Nautilus> Ascavasaion: yea, just another way to see if you can see it, i guess.
<uccadmin> jonz: Yes, I know the command to shut down. I'm trying to figure out what is the best method for the system to determine WHEN to shut down. I need to be able to track idle time at login or something of the sort
<legend2440> Meowpup: http://www.thelinuxlink.net/l4c/programs.html
<Billiard> deadABuser: its already mounted so you can browse to it probably
<Dravekx> Thanks guys/girls/fellow ubuntu people :)
<Billiard> Dravekx: ok, how did you mount it?
<Billiard> Dravekx: nvm u have a solution i guess
<Dravekx> Billiard, I used mount
<jbuncher> erikk71usa, why do you say it can't be fixed?
<Dravekx> but I tried unmount, and it said "bad command"
<Dravekx> umount?
<Billiard> Dravekx: its umount, yeah you should unmount them before you pull it out
<deadABuser> Billiard: no. its unmounted. Nautilus asks for pas, then go into K3B and it doesn't
<Dravekx> cool, thanks :)
<deadABuser> Same with unmounting.
<erikk71usa> for newbies it cant
<Billiard> there is a grace period when you type in your password it wont ask again for 10 minutes or something
<Billiard> deadABuser: ^^
<Meowpup> thanks legend2440
<legend2440> Meowpup: your welcome
<deadABuser> no. its not that I'm sure of it
<Billiard> deadABuser: do you have to type a pass to start k3b?
<erikk71usa> for a newbie that issue they cant fix
<deadABuser> Billiard: no
<jbuncher> erikk71usa, not to oversimplify the issue, but using that logic *nothing* works for newbies then, if it's at all different than what they did before.  This link may or may not help, but I suggest you try it, as it may fix your issue http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2009/11/are-your-graphics-dead-in-ubun.html    That's why we have places like this, so the newbies can get help fixing issues they wouldn't normally know how to.
<deadABuser> its running under me
<glej26> hi
<glej26> Does anyone know what is going to be included in Lycid Lynx?
<lstarnes> glej26: it is probably too early to tell
<jbuncher> glej26, kernel, likely a couple of programs and desktop environments.  ANything specific you're looking for? :)
<Billiard> glej26: firefox, gnome probably lol
<glej26> ok
<glej26> not really
<glej26> I was just wondering
<glej26> 9.10 is amazin
<Silent_Echo> what does irc stand for?
<jbuncher> Silent_Echo, Internet Relay Chat
<python_root> glej26: i Guess stability and lots of bug fixes
<Billiard> Silent_Echo: internet relay chat
<Silent_Echo> kk thx
<erikk71usa> ill try it
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey?
<jeff__> does anyone have experience with libinfinity or infinote?
<python_root> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<ZaNeIuM> how do i get to gparted on the live ubuntu cd
<caturday> ZaNeIuM,  you can use apt-get on live cd
<python_root> caturday: how ?
<Billiard> ZaNeIuM: i think its already on the live cd by default
<d9500> ZaNeIuM, it should already be on live cd. system > administration > partition editor
<jbuncher> ZaNeIuM, open a terminal, apt-get install gparted, unless it's already in system-> administration -> partition editor
<caturday> python_root, I installed thing while in livecd , Just lose it after reboot
<python_root> if i wanteted softwares from live cd to my system how od i
<m4t> anyone getting real digital dts 5.1 audio from a dvd, through totem?
<Dravekx> is there a program via ssh to make directory/file copy/move easier?
<kermit> Dravekx: scp
<Nautilus> filezilla?
<lstarnes> Dravekx: scp can copy files across ssh
<Nautilus> that too
<Dravekx> Nautilus, filezilla can move directories?
<Nautilus> Dravekx: oh, not sure, maybe it'd make a copy out of it
<Nautilus> just a  secure ftp
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with gksu and bash scripting?
<Nautilus> via gui
<meatbun> what is ubuntu japanese channel name?
<billybigrigger> Billiard, i can't for the life of me get gksu to not recognize that -c command
<Dravekx> Nautilus, no gui. ubuntu server 9.10
<mikey> i need the flash player for my running system
<Nautilus> Dravekx: scp was lstarnes idea
<Billiard> billybigrigger: did you try what i suggested?
<rhorse> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<dno> Does anyone know of mount cifs issues in 9.10?
<Billiard> dno: i know of no issues
<newuser_> few days ago there was a guy asking on how to install karmic on and eeepc 1101HA, is he here still??
<Grunge> any suggestions for my problems?
<mikey> does any one know how to install flash player for ubuntu
<billybigrigger> gksu -i does nothing
<dno> Billiard: Are you familiar enough with the process to help me?
<Grunge> ubuntu is very laggy while playing moves that stream and also gnome irc has trouble accedpting files
<Billiard> dno: which process?
<lstarnes> !flash | mikey
<ubottu> mikey: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Billiard> billybigrigger: run it in a terminal, it does absolutely nothing?
<lstarnes> Grunge: are you using a router?
<billybigrigger> Billiard, when i run gksu -i 'command' it pops open the gksu dialog window with a run dialog
<Grunge> of course
<lstarnes> Grunge: that explains it
<Grunge> lol seriously?
<lstarnes> Grunge: DCC is tricky to use behind a router or anything else that uses NAT
<billybigrigger> Billiard, and it still complains about the -c option
<Billiard> billybigrigger: ok gksu -i is different from sudo -i i guess
<billybigrigger> which is clearly after the stunnel command
<billybigrigger> i don't get it
<Grunge> windows didn't give me these problems before
<Billiard> show me the command you used
<Billiard> with -i
<lstarnes> Grunge: you could try setting the client to use specific ports for DCC and open those ports in your router
<billybigrigger> Usage: gksu [-u <user>] [options] <command>
<jasonmchristos> does anyone use empathy, they tout that it is better than pidgin because it can do audio and video but the option is always greyed out for me
<lstarnes> Grunge: if the sender is using a router, that may also cause issues
<billybigrigger> do i HAVE to specify a user?
<Grunge> all my ports are open
<lstarnes> billybigrigger: no
<Billiard> billybigrigger: no
<billybigrigger> didn't think so
<lstarnes> billybigrigger: it's in square brackets, so it is optional
<Nautilus> the []'s mean optional
<Billiard> billybigrigger: show me the command you use with gksu -i
<dno> Billiard: udo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.184/wbackup /media/wnetgear -o username=xxx,password=xxxx,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<Billiard> dno: whats the error?
<billybigrigger> gksu -i stunnel -c -d nntp -r ssl-us.astraweb.com:443 && echo success || echo fail
<Grunge> it doesn't give me an option it just says someone is trying to send a file
<Grunge> doesn't allow me to accept swith this client
<Billiard> billybigrigger: i said put it in single quotes
<codeyman> anybody knows how to get logitech wireless dj work on ubuntu?
<dno> Billiard:mount error(13): Permission denied
<lstarnes> Grunge: try using a different client, like xchat
<dno> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<billybigrigger> success is printed on the screen, but i still get the garbage text complaining about -c
<Billiard> dno: use sudo mount
<dno> Billiard:sorry I just didn't paste it.
<billybigrigger> Billiard, putting the command in single quotes opens the gksu run dialog window
<Grunge> i am using xchat
<Billiard> billybigrigger: show me what you typed
<billybigrigger> gksu -i 'stunnel -c -d nntp -r ssl-us.astraweb.com:443 && echo success || echo fail'
<Grunge> i can send files but i can't recive them
<Billiard> dno: shouldnt matter but try mount.cifs instead of mount -t cifs
<billybigrigger> so if the stunnel command exits with status 0 (clean exit) then it prints success, else it will print fail
<Dravekx> what command MOVES a directory and all its sub content? MV?
<ubuntuuser> Hi, I am trying to get to the grub menu. It straightaway goes through to the ubuntu system
<ubuntuuser> how can i do that?
<lstarnes> Dravekx: nv
<billybigrigger> Dravekx, mv -r
<lstarnes> Dravekx: er, mv
<billybigrigger> Dravekx, -r for recursive to move all sub-folders aswell
<lstarnes> Dravekx: mv moves a directory and its contents with no extra options needed
<Meowpup> anyone use screenlets oi need help
<lstarnes> billybigrigger: that is not necessary
<Billiard> billybigrigger: i dont think there is a mv -r
<billybigrigger> i'm thinking of cp then :P
<lstarnes> Dravekx: but cp needs the -r flag (cp -r)
<codeyman> ubuntu9.10+logitech wireless dj anyone?
<mikey> wtf i cant play any games or watch any movies or videos
<Grunge> welcome to linux based software m
<billybigrigger> what else can i do with this gksu command?
<dno> Billiard: When I try via Nautilus it keeps giving me a passowrd prompt.  over and over.
<Billiard> mikey: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package then you should be able to watch all your movies
<ubuntuuser> Hi all, I want to get to the grub menu at the start.  How do I do that?
<Billiard> dno: hmmm
<Grunge> mikey
<rhorse> mikey: what have you done so far to advance your problem to it's resolution?
<Billiard> dno: via nautilus? what do you mean
<mikey> billard wat you mean how do i get them i juust started
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey????????
<schwezzy> after upgrading to 9.10, my login screen shows a username which I click to enter my password. I'd like to switch it (back) to require the username/password to by typed in, looking through the various login screen options I do not see a way to do this
<Billiard> mikey: goto the package manager, install the package i said
<dno> Billiard: My other box with 8.10 connects and even winbloze.  But 9.10
<Meowpup> anyone use screenlets oi need help
<codeyman> schwezzy: you can still type the username
<schwezzy> I know I can still type it, I don't want it to show a username at all
<Dravekx> I keep trying to copy a directory from my USB to my var/www dir....
<Grunge> hey billiard which package?
<jasonmchristos> about rhythmbox the DAAP sharing works great is there similar software for movies instead of audio
<dno> Billiard: Well, I go to my network, see the share double click on the folder and get the password prompt.
<Lust> schwezzy, I dont think theres an easy way around that... the developers have made it that way because they want to make good on their promise on faster bootup for 9.10
<Dravekx> it keeps giving me the error " cp:omitting directory"
<rhorse> mikey is a troll - he pulls this stunt every so often; plays a clueless noob. Just ignore him.
<Billiard> Grunge: ubuntu-restricted-extras  ?
<lstarnes> Dravekx: cp -r
<lstarnes> Dravekx: not just cp
<Dravekx> oh ok :)
<schwezzy> Lust: I don't see how the login screen has anything to do with boot time
<jasonmchristos> vlc needs a lot of settings tweaking, is there something that will do it like rhythmbox just click share music but movies instead
<dno> Billiard: Any thoughts?
<Billiard> dno: try it in a terminal
<Lust> schwezzy: give me a sec
<schwezzy> ok, thanks
<mikey> i am not a troll what the hell r you tlking botu
<tgraupmann> Heck if I can get on the WEP network with ubuntu using USB WN121T
<mikey> about
<Fut> Im working with Apache2 restarting it. When I restart, it seems like it goes through my basic index.html syntax and gives me errors.
<Grunge> under add remove Billiard?
<rhorse> mikey: your gig is up; we know who you are
<Fut> Does anyone know how to turn that off?
<tgraupmann> Using NDIS but it doesn't work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=537281
<Billiard> Grunge: for what?
<grendal-prime> im done with God
<rhorse> mikey get a new act
<grendal-prime> oops  i thought i just thought that..
<dno> Billiard: Terminal gives me the mount error(13): Permission denied
<dno>  Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs).  Nautilus just keeps popping up the password box.
<Grunge> trouble with most flash movies they lag horrible
<Grunge> on windows it works fine
<scottyg> hi i used to see my user name in the panel when i was working...now it is gone.  how do i get it back?
<Grunge> on ubuntu it keeps freezeing up or being very choppy
<mikey> who the fuck am i then i am a puzzled person who knows shit about this opperating system my buddy put on my box
<lstarnes> Grunge: have you tried viewing them without compiz?
<grendal-prime> i never have probs with flash on my linux apps...and i can grab them and keep them
<Grunge> compiz?
<Billiard> dno: mount.cifs //192.168.1.184/wbackup /media/wnetgear -o username=xxx,password=xxxx,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<lstarnes> Grunge: the special visual effects
<Billiard> dno: try it without the charset and mode options, just to see if thats the prob
<dno> Billiard: put sudo in front of that?
<scottyg>  hi i used to see my user name in the panel when i was working...now it is gone.  how do i get it back?
<Grunge> for normal computeing
<jasonmchristos> traveller: avoid NDIS get a new card
<Grunge> yea disabled it
<Grunge> keeping it plain
<Lust> schwezzy: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294929
<Billiard> Grunge: did you install restricted extras   or flashplugin-nonfree
<Billiard> dno: shouldnt need it i dont think
<scottyg>  hi i used to see my user name in the panel when i was working...now it is gone.  how do i get it back?
<uccadmin> Asking again just to see: Does anyone know if it is possible to have a system shut down after a certain amount of idle time at the gdm login? I was thinking of using cron, but that might not be able to do what I want
<Billiard> dno: but you can try
<jasonmchristos> Billiard: i installed nonfree whats the diff?
<scottyg> it was a big menu
<Grunge> flash plugin
<dno> Billiard: ok
<Madpilot> scottyg, you removed the user-switch applet, probably
<scottyg> when i clicked on it i had options
<uccadmin> scottyg: Is your account the only one on the system? What happens now that didn't before?
<Grunge> firefox opted fo which one i want
<scottyg> 5 accounts
<Billiard> jasonmchristos: it should be better, idk why they have more than one they like to have all the completly free stuff separate
<scottyg> how do i get the applet back on the panel?
<jbuncher> scotty : maybe you need the user indicator applet?
<Madpilot> scott9876, right-click on your panel, choose "Add to Panel" then scroll down to User Switcher
<Billiard> Grunge: try flashplug-nonfree   install it from the package manager
<superpaco> hello
<Grunge> under add remove apps?
<dno> Billiard: no same error. But you know what.  If I take the password off the folder from the nas it works?  What does that mean?
<Fut> Getting these errors. Anyone know how to turn off this syntax checker?
<Fut> apache2: Syntax error on line 236 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 12 of /home/fut/www/index.html: Expected </body> but saw </html>
<dno> Billiard: Some kind of permission.
<Fut> I want to turn off that html syntax checker.
<rayner> Restaurant city does not work on facebook... I have just started it and there is no option appearing after I make my character, using Karmic, flash installed from Ubuntu software centre
<lstarnes> Fut: do you have </body> in there?
<Billiard> dno: does the password have any funny characters?
<Fut> Yes!
<Madpilot> Fut, why not fix that error instead? simple fix...
<superpaco> any one can tell me how to switch on my WNIC from driver: wl to driver:43??
<Fut> It's annoying. Old Apache didn't have that feature.
<lstarnes> Fut: you could try asking in #httpd
<superpaco> hello
<Fut> Madpilot, thing is, i did fix it
<Fut> k
<superpaco> any support here??
<jasonmchristos> no suggestions on movie streaming? similar to rhythmoboxs DAAP
<banister`garden> hey guys, how do i edit a pdf file? (not just view one)
<dno> Billiard: no, letters and numbers
<lstarnes> superpaco: what dyou you need help with?
<lstarnes> *do
<rayner> Restaurant city does not work on facebook... I have just started it and there is no option appearing after I make my character, using Karmic, flash installed from Ubuntu software centre
<superpaco> my wireless card has the driver: wl
<superpaco> and I need the driver:43
<superpaco> can you help me
<lstarnes> superpaco: what model card is it?
<Grunge> Billiard,  nothing at all showed up when i went through synaptic package manager
<Grunge> searched for it and nothing
<superpaco> BCM4311
<superpaco> broadcome
<dno> Billiard: any thoughts?
<lstarnes> !broadcom | superpaco
<ubottu> superpaco: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Billiard> Grunge: search without the dashes, also you may have to check the multiverse and universe in the sources list
<rayner> can anyone help me
<lstarnes> superpaco: that page from ubottu might be useful
<Billiard> dno: idk, thats odd, i havent had any issues
<Grunge> same thing Billiard
<Grunge> zip
<dno> Billiard: could it be samba?
<Billiard> dno: but you said windows and jaunty can access it?
<Billiard> Grunge: in your sources list you have multiverse and universe checked?
<superpaco> thanks
<dno> Billiard: Yes, from other computers.  But what about my smb.conf file?
<ralchev> hey guys I have a problem
<Billiard> dno: the smb.conf is for hosting shares not connecting
<mikey> can someone tell me what the hell a troll is
<dno> Billiard:oh
<lstarnes> mikey: it's someone who intentionally disrupts an online community
<dno> Billiard: is there a way to see what is happening in some log file somewhere?
<sontek> mikey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll
<Billiard> dno: i dont think there would be a log for this one command
<ralchev> yesterday I installed ubuntu 9.10, but I have no sound :S and there are no hardware devices in System > Preferences > Sound ... any ideas?
<kermit> mikey: someone who isnt after content, just getting a response.
<rhorse> mikey sound familiar?
<Billiard> dno: the same exact command works in jaunty?
<mikey> well some ass was calling me a troll on here and i am not a troll
<majuk> lol
<default> hello
<Grunge> Billiard, unsure of what your asking
<mikey> shut up rhorse
<Billiard> mikey: you sounded like one
<default> i need help how to use X - chat ...
<banister`garden> hey guys, how do i edit a pdf file? (not just view one) ????????????? :D
<mikey> sorry i sounded like one
<lstarnes> rhorse: just ignore him. If he really is a troll, then your attention, even if it is negative, is pleasing to him
<default> just basic .... anyone , help?
<dno> Billiard: No, in Hardy!  8.04 LTS
<Billiard> dno: well hardy... same command works?
<mikey> i am not a troll
<default> is X - irc the best way to communicate in IRC networks?
<mikey> holy shit
<lstarnes> default: do you have xchat installed already?
<rhorse> lstarnes: right
<schwezzy> Lust: thanks for the link, I'm having some issues with the process outlined there but it's a start
<majuk> banister`garden! I don't think you can. You can export to PDF with OpenOffice, but you can't edit existing PDF files.
<mikey> i have no clue what ubuntu is
<lstarnes> default: xchat is the most popular client for linux systems
<ralchev> well can someone help me with the sound device problem?
<Billiard> mikey: you are a troll then
<mikey> i just installed it on my computer
<Grunge> Billiard, how do i check what is checked because it's not showing
<dno> Billiard: Yes, same command works and have it in fstab so it auto mounts in Hardy!  8.04 LTS
<lstarnes> mikey: in that case, you might want to look for a windows recovery disk or bug a new copy of windows
<Madpilot> mikey, you managed to install it without knowing what it was?
<mikey> my buuddy gave me the disk and now i am puzzled
<Billiard> Grunge: one sec ill see exactly where it is
<Lust> schwezzy: yup...took me quite a while too...gl
<bluntman225> Im haveing a very troubleing time getting internet sharing to work in ubutunu
<sandie> hello all
<Billiard> dno: idk, sorry
<bluntman225> i want to share my wireless card's connection via a crossover ethernet cable
<Lust> schwezzy: mmm ardchoille should be able to help if hes not busy
<venger> what is proper syntax usage of grub2 search (this is find replacement no?)
<uccadmin> Anyone? Ways to shut down after an idle period at GDM login?
<dno> Billiard: Ok, thanks for trying
<superpaco> how can I install the b43-fwcutter??
<mikey> he said it would fix my wireless internet problems and guess what it didnt
<ardchoille> schwezzy: What's the issue?
<superpaco> is it via apt-get??
<superpaco> lstarnet u there??
<lstarnes> superpaco: try sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter in a terminal
<Billiard> Grunge: open package manager choose Settings>Repositories    check (multiverse)  and (universe)   ok, then hit reload
<superpaco> thanks :D
<schwezzy> Lust: ardchoille: when I tried the command 'sudo -u gdm gnome-control-center' it gave the error "could not open display" so I'm looking at that now
<i_is_broke> uccadmin, have you tried ctrl+alt+delete?
<mikey> so how is being a troll and needing help hhave anything in common
<lstarnes> mikey: just ignore that person who called you that
<superpaco> it worked thanks a lot lstarner
<mikey> thanks
<uccadmin> i_is_broke: How would that help me? I'm looking for the system to auto-shutdown after idle for x minutes at gdm.
<Wiltolrich> does someone have a wireless problem?
<superpaco> lstarnes you are the best :D
<ardchoille> schwezzy: are  you trying to run gnome-control-center as root?
<i_is_broke> uccadmin, sorry didnt catch that part...
<Wiltolrich> what is the problem?
<uccadmin> In Jaunty, I accomplished this by having a dummy account that simply executed a shutdown command when logged into
<uccadmin> And I had the system auto-login to that account after x minutes
<schwezzy> ardchoille: no, and I'm entering said command at the tty prompt, in attempt to modify the login screen
<ralchev> guys here is a screenshot of my problem http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/1548/screenshotsoundpreferen.png
<Lust> schwezzy: sry...i'm kinda in the middle of something ardchoille i'll leave this to you, hes messing around with his login
<ardchoille> Lust: Thank you :)
<rayner> Restaurant city does not work on facebook... I have just started it and there is no option appearing after I make my character, using Karmic, flash installed from Ubuntu software centre
<Wiltolrich> Does someone have a wireless problem
<uccadmin> However, with the new GDM, I don't want to do this because I don't want the user to be displayed/usable by everyone who uses the system
<ardchoille> schwezzy: why are you entering this command into a tty? does xorg not work?
<Billiard> rayner: flashplugin-nonfree  ?
<rajab> does any1 have luck with non SSE CPU (athlon 1.3) working with any nvidia driver flawlessly? its slow on the 96.xxx.xxx driver and anything above that will not let me opelgl work .
<Madpilot> rayner, does it work on other non-Ubuntu machines, or is it just another buggy Facebook app?
<rayner> Billiard: yes
<Meowpup> anyone know where the fortune app file is not /usr/share/games/fortune
<ralchev> i need ur help :S
<rayner> Billiard: It does
<xangua> rayner: are you using a 64 bits OS ¿
<lstarnes> Meowpup: /usr/share/games/fortunes/ contains its files
<Billiard> Meowpup: type      which fortune
<rayner> xangua: 32 bit
<lstarnes> Meowpup: the actual executable for it is /usr/games/fortune
<mikey> wow whoever helped me with my flashplayer issue thanks a bunch
<al_> hey all
<coolchris> hello
<coolchris> i want to be a hacker and i have heard that linux is a good hacking os so i just installed ubuntu
<coolchris> does anyone know any good hacking commands?
<schwezzy> ardchoille: the howto I'm reading instructs me to do so, http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<ralchev> yesterday I installed ubuntu 9.10, but I have no sound :S and there are no hardware devices in System > Preferences > Sound ... any ideas?
<xangua> rayner: do you use firefox¿ maybe some addon is interfering
<majuk> coolchris! ROFL
<al_> anyone here any good with testdisk?
<Meowpup> o i c i get it
<underdog7> does anybody know of a website that allows you to post text (e.g. debugging text) and then refer people to an address so they can see what you've posted -- i used to have one of these sites, but i forget it now
<Lust> coolchris, LMFAO
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | underdog7
<ubottu> underdog7: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<schwezzy> underdog7: pastebin.com
<ralchev> underdog7, pastebin
<rayner> xangua: Yes I do, Also my friend can play the game on his account properly on my computer
<Grunge> Billiard, it doesn't show that option
<schwezzy> heh
<majuk> underdog7! wgetpaste
<Grunge> Repositories    check (multiverse)  and (universe)
<coolchris> what is so funny? i heard that linux is better then windows for hacking peoples boxes?
<darthanubis> I had dual screen going and the second screen was a lcd tv to watch a movie with totem. After the movie stopped, my GF just disconnected the laptop from the screen. Now I can't connect them both without X just going black and frozen. Is there a state eg. foo.pid somewhere that was saved dirty that I need to remove to get the dual screen functional once again?
<Billiard> Grunge: please be more specific! which option
<lstarnes> coolchris: you mean cracking, not hacking
<underdog7> schwezzy: u da man!
<Billiard> Grunge: did you open settings repositories ?
<coolchris> well if u want to call it cracking
<ralchev> so nobody knows whats the problem with the sound on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<majuk> underdog7! You run a command and pipe the output to wgetpaste. It returns an internet address with the text information that you can give to others.
<coolchris> so i heard linux is very good for cracking is it true? anyone know any good commands to get started?
<ardchoille> schwezzy: That tutorial is confusing, stop what you are doing and tell me what you are trying to accomplish
<zaoul1> coolchris: srsly?
<ardchoille> schwezzy: Are you trying to edit the login screen via the login screen manager?
<Grunge> yes i did Billiard
<schwezzy> ardchoille: what I'm trying to accomplish is to remove the username from the login screen so a person will have to type in the username/pass
<Billiard> Grunge: ok on the ubuntu software tab
<underdog7> majuk: cool, thanks man!
<coolchris> yea i need to know some good commmands i heard like ping could be good with the right options?
<Billiard> Grunge: check all the boxes
<Billiard> Grunge: but not the cd unless you want it
<Grunge> they allready are
<zaoul1> coolchris: you should prob change your nick
<Billiard> Grunge: ok hit ok
<Billiard> Grunge: hit reload in the top left
<Grunge> did
<ardchoille> schwezzy: Good luck, I tried to fix that but couldn't. If you figure out how to fix it, please let me know.
<Billiard> Grunge: search for "flashplugin"
<majuk> underdog7! My bad, the package is called pastebinit in aptitude
<uccadmin> schwezzy: I assume you are looking to remove just a single username, yes? If you can make it work, that would also solve my problem
<majuk> underdog7! I've used Gentoo too long.
<coolchris> i used to hack with back orifice back in the day im thinking about moving on to linux hacking programs now
<superpaco> hello
<underdog7> majuk: haha cool thx man
<schwezzy> ardchoille: heh alright, thanks
<quizme> i tried to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 but got this error: http://pastie.org/700639
<quizme> anybody know how to get over that hump ?
<superpaco> ls... are you gone
<cutout> when I start my computer I get list of menus to load and when I select one it gives a cmd with the word grub! how can I start my ubuntu?
<lstarnes> superpaco: I am here
<superpaco> I did all
<coolchris> cutout ur bootloader is messed up and u have to reinstall
<lstarnes> superpaco: try typing ls then pressing your tab key
<underdog7> is anyone familiar with wordpress?
<superpaco> ok
<schwezzy> uccadmin: not so much remove a username, but remove the usernames altogether from the login screen
<majuk> underdog7! I've setup/admined a few sites. PM me
<underdog7> sweeet
<cutout> coolchris: I just want to recover some things!
<superpaco> superpaco@superpaco-laptop:~$ ls
<superpaco> ls           lsb_release  lshw         lsof         lspcmcia     lsusb
<superpaco> lsattr       lshal        lsmod        lspci        lss16toppm
<RLZIII> I've used USB-Installer-U910 to set up a Ubuntu 9.10 LiveUSB.  When I boot, I only get the option to "Run Ubuntu Persistently".  Is there also a way to run Ubuntu via USB non-persistently?  Maybe adding an option to the text.cfg file?
<insm0d> I'm getting an error with wodim. "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error" along with several other lines.  I can post more info upon request
<Billiard> cutout: you probably dont have to reinstall, you could repair the bootloader using a live cd
<Jordan_U> quizme: Try archive.ubuntu.com instead of archive.canonical.com
<superpaco> I got that
<Madpilot> ubottu, grub |  cutout
<ubottu> cutout: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<FloodBot2> superpaco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aneesh1> HI all, Can i take backup of my os completely ?. I mean as a cd or dvd image  that can be used to boot to another system?..
<lstarnes> superpaco: not in the terminal
<uccadmin> schwezzy: have you tried sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list 'true' ?
<zaoul1> coolchris: 1. backorfice is not hacking 2. get real, your in a support chan with 1500 people and your asking about hacking... are you serious?
<lstarnes> superpaco: in your irc program
<superpaco> hoo ok
<superpaco> sorry
<ardchoille> schwezzy: I think I found something
<quizme> jordan_u thanks, how do i change that ?  /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<zaoul1> coolchris: that's like asking the cops where to get the best herb
<ardchoille> schwezzy: Wanna try it?
<Grunge> Billiard,  zero on the results on it
<cutout> thanks
<Grunge> Billiard,  nothing for flash-plug or flashplugin
<Jordan_U> quizme: That or System > Administration > Software Sources
<Madpilot> zaoul1, the answer to 'best herb' is usually 'in our evidence locker' - but I'm being off-topic... :)
<schwezzy> ardchoille: sure, and did you see uccadmin's suggestion?
<superpaco> lstarnes, I did what the page said
<coolchris> zaoull: the cops can't find me cause the net is anonymous
<superpaco> now how do I know if it worked??
<zaoul1> HAHAHAHHA
<uccadmin> schwezzy: As far as I know, that command will allow you to remove the user list. Doesn't quite accomplish what I want, since I'd like particular users to be excluded, which you can't do anymore
<ardchoille> schwezzy: log back into your normal gnome desktop and open a terminal
<zaoul1> oh man
<zaoul1> that was the best
<uccadmin> schwezzy: Though, i do assume you are on Karmic
<zaoul1> im keeping that one
<FloodBot2> zaoul1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Madpilot> coolchris, wrong. Very wrong.
<lstarnes> coolchris: if you've ever heard of the NSA, you would know that it isn't
<Billiard> Grunge: open a terminal
<schwezzy> ardchoille: alright done
<quizme> jordan_u I don't see software sources as an option
 * zaoul1 Carnivore Activated **
<Madpilot> coolchris, now please go away, you're not a very successful troll.
<zaoul1> luls
<Billiard> Grunge: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ardchoille> schwezzy: run this command in a terminal:  gksudo gconf-editor
<coolchris> madpilot: how did u know i was trolling and not being serious?
<kostkon> quizme, do: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lstarnes> superpaco: you might need to reboot then see if wireless works
<coolchris> madpilot: u get the award for spotting the troll
<aneesh1> HI all,   how Can i take backup of my os completely ?.
<kostkon> quizme, change the line, save and then do: sudo apt-get update
<kostkon> quizme, and then try to upgrade again
<uccadmin> aneesh1: You'll probably want to look into partimage
<CaneToad> aneesh1, do you have an external backup drive?
<quizme> kostkon k thanks trying...
<schwezzy> ardchoille: alright the gconf-editor window is open
<superpaco> I did
<ardchoille> schwezzy: in the gconf-editor, use the tree to browse to /apps/gdm/simple-greeter
<superpaco> and wireless is working since before
<insm0d> I can't get my cd-burner to work.  I'm getting an error with wodim. "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error" along with several other lines. I can post more info upon request
<ardchoille> schwezzy: Is there an entry for "disable_suer_list"?
<ardchoille> *user
<aneesh1> CaneToad:yes i have . i need to create a disk image of my os . is it possible?..
<coolchris> lol i was just messing
<superpaco> but I need to have the driver:b43 to make work several applications
<CaneToad> aneesh1 yes you can image your install partitions
<zaoul1> coolchris: sure you were
<lstarnes> superpaco: you could try lsmod | grep b43
<schwezzy> ardchoille: yes there is, and that is also the terminal command that uccadmin suggested, <uccadmin> schwezzy: have you tried sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list 'true' ?
<zaoul1> coolchris: how's jersey?
<uccadmin> aneesh1: I would look into www.partimage.org
<Grunge> hey Billiard thanks, but do i need to unistall the other shit i installed?
<zaoul1> coolchris: anonmous net
<superpaco> let me see
<schwezzy> ardchoille: let me log out/in to confirm
<uccadmin> schwezzy: It accomplishes the same thing that ardchoille is walking you through
<coolchris> lol u sux im not in jersey
<ardchoille> schwezzy: ah, yeah, that terminal command would have worked as well. Make that entry true, close the editor, log out and see what happens
<schwezzy> uccadmin: yep
<lstarnes> superpaco: the module name might be something different though
<superpaco> I think it worked
<ardchoille> uccadmin: yeah, good job, thanks
<superpaco> thanks
<superpaco> :d
<CaneToad> aneesh1 if you boot from a live cd, you can use the dd command to image your unmounted partitions on your drive onto a file on an external drive [I need to go to dinner so will leave you with that for now]
<superpaco> :D
<Billiard> Grunge: which? installing flashplugin-nonfree should uninstall other flashplugins
<superpaco> like I said you are the best
<uccadmin> schwezzy: Be sure to set that key to mandatory
<coolchris> oh people
<coolchris> ping backup
<coolchris> is best for backup partitons
<coolchris> ok
<uccadmin> Ah, he left
<ardchoille> hope he got it
<kermit> heh karmic takes longer to install than download, and i'm on SSD and 4GB of RAM
<insm0d> aneesh1, yes, use the program: dd.
<quizme> kostkon: sorry http://pastie.org/700646  do you know how to unlock it ?
<insm0d> superpaco, if you're running karmic, you already have the b43 driver, you just need to install firmware.  Try this out: http://pastebin.com/m7eb6a94c
<zaoul1> coolchris: how's vermont?
<coolchris> kermit: 4gb of ram is noobish i have 9gb
<kostkon> quizme, close synaptic or software center, if oyu have them open
<aneesh1> ok
<kostkon> quizme, or the update manager
<superpaco> no insm0d I have BCM4311
<quizme> kostkon.  oh hehe ^^;
<superpaco> but thanks insm0d
<RLZIII> I've used USB-Installer-U910 to set up a Ubuntu 9.10 LiveUSB.  When I boot, I only get the option to "Run Ubuntu Persistently".  Is there also a way to run Ubuntu via USB non-persistently?  Maybe adding an option to the text.cfg file?
<insm0d> superpaco, I have a bcm4311 too and got it working.  That's the guide I wrote to get the firmware installed.
<superpaco> hoo sorry
<superpaco> how you did it
<superpaco> becuase appatently i have it insm0d
<insm0d> I can't get my cd-burner to work. I'm getting an error with wodim. "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error" along with several other lines. I can post more info upon request
<superpaco> but when I am trying to run airmong-ng
<O__o> hi, is there moblin channel on freenode?
<superpaco> I still have wl
<superpaco> insm0d, no b43
<skinnYPuP> For 8x AGP what nvidia chip series has the best support ?
<lstarnes> O__o: /join #moblin
<quizme> kostkon: still getting that error... W:Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  restricted/binary....
<lstarnes> quizme: have you tried using a different mirror?
<superpaco> insm0d, let me follow that
<Grunge> Billiard, the command fixed the streaming problem but no sound currently. check the volume and the volume on the speakers
<Grunge> *checked
<skinnYPuP> kostkon, Are you doing a net install ?
<schwezzy`> ardchoille: ok something interesting happened, at logout the screen was the same so I rebooted, it started in ttymode, I used startx to get on to gnome and started up irc and a terminal, then the ubuntu boot screen popped up and brought me to the login screen (which still has the userlist)
<quizme> lstarnes i changed my sources.list file to use archive.ubuntu.com but it's still hitting archive.canonical ...not sure why
<insm0d> superpaco, if you can get your kernel headers installed, you can download the sources for quite a few wireless card drivers from wirelesslinux.org.
<Billiard> Grunge: idk
<Grunge> lmao
<ardchoille> schwezzy: wowsers
<superpaco> how do I get the header isntalled??
<ardchoille> uccadmin: ^^
<aneesh1> insm0d: this is my purpose. I often need to reinstall the systems in our training lab . So i think it would be better to take  a backup (bootable disk image) So that i can boot it in to other system and install it with all s/w .  is it possible in dd?
<schwezzy`> ardchoille: please note that I am in this channel twice now, because the other session is still active
<superpaco> insm0d,
<Wiltolrich> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpwskzpk1OY
<superpaco> insm0d,  are have you run aircrack before on that wireless?
<O__o> whats ubuntu moblin remix?
<O__o> is it out yet?
<insm0d> aneesh1, dd will copy the entire hard drive contents bit for bit to a file.  I think the syntax is: dd if=/dev/[harddrive] of=/path/to/file.  To install the image back on the disk, reverse the if and of.  You can do this from any linux distro that can detect your hard drives.  Use a livecd like knoppix or even the ubuntu cd.
<quizme> lstarnes i got an even better error now.  http://pastie.org/700646
<xangua> ubuntu with moblin interface, no :S
<Aciid> if I have "apt-get remove x y z" and z is not found but x and y are, will x and y remove. or does the removal process abort?
<linuxghost> people when u got some problem believe on you...be patient you will solve it...ive being bored with upgrade to 9.10 ubuntu bug, now i am happy, solved it
<narretgrez> i'm using karmic koala, and my mouse and keyboard stopped working completely at boot up
<lstarnes> quizme: try a local mirror
<kostkon> quizme, did you modify all the lines that contain archive.canonical.com?
<narretgrez> i tried recovery, but that didn't fix it
<uccadmin> aneesh1: Looks like you are in a similar situation to me. I only recently automated that process, but I used to use partimage to make the backup and then manually put it back on each machine using a live CD
<quizme> kostkon yeah i did
<night1ne> Boo.
<kostkon> quizme, or yeah, change your server in software sources
<lstarnes> Aciid: it should continue
<Aciid> ok thanks
<quizme> kostkon how do i do that ?
<kostkon> quizme, that will modify the sources.list file for you
<linuxghost> people when u got some problem believe on you...be patient you will solve it...ive being bored with upgrade to 9.10 ubuntu bug, now i am happy, solved it:-D:-D
<fyleow> easyxdcc
<kostkon> quizme, in system → admin → software sources
<insm0d> superpaco, no I haven't tried running aircrack on my card yet.  If you don't have internet access on the computer with the card, try finding the debian package of the linux-kernel headers used by the linux-wireless sources
<aneesh1> insm0d: OK. Can i take incremental backup using dd?
<quizme> kostkon I don't have that option... synaptic package manager ?
<superpaco> I do have internet
<jonz> just curious. does anyone here contribute to any opensource projects?
<superpaco> insm0d,
<Grunge> so what should i reinstall to fix this problem?
<night1ne> Is there anything cool for Karmic that anyone's stumbled upon?
<kostkon> quizme, you can access your software sources also in synaptic yeah
<insm0d> aneesh1, I don't think so.  There might be a few other tools available that do offer incremental backup.
<superpaco> insm0d, I do have internet but I do have a driver that does not allow a lot of applications
<kostkon> quizme, in the first tab, it will say "download from"
<linuxghost> people when u got some problem believe on you...be patient you will solve it...ive being bored with upgrade to 9.10 ubuntu bug, now i am happy, solved it;-):-[:-D
<superpaco> so I need the b43 driver
<alankila> jonz: I happen to write code for  VICE and jsidplay2.
<aneesh1>  insm0d: could you suggest any one?
<insm0d> superpaco, what version of ubuntu are you running
<night1ne> I wonder: is linuxghost a ghost?
<Cool_AWAY> get bored then install karmic :P
<insm0d> sorry aneesh1, I haven't bothered looking for anything else because dd satisfies my very basic needs
<uccadmin> aneesh1: Are you looking to do automated backups?
<aperson> there is no 'eject' in the context menu for my cd drives when there is a blank cd inserted and the eject button in nautilus does not work, any ideas?  my drives' physical eject buttons seem to be disabled also, I have to resort to using the eject command
<superpaco> 9.04
<uccadmin> If so, I can kind of describe my setup for imaging
<superpaco> insm0d, 9.04
<aneesh1>  insm0d: Yes. I would like to write a script for it.
<aneesh1> uccadmin:Yes. I would like to write a script for it.
<schwezzy`> ardchoille: booted in to tty mode three times in a row now before finally loading the boot/login screen. I think there is something borked with gdm
<uccadmin> aneesh1: This might be more complex than you are looking for, but depending on how many machines you need to image you could use clonezilla. How many machines are you working with?
<linuxghost> night1ne: im like ghost, i enter secret places without be seen
<jonz> alankila: what's VICE?
<ardchoille> schwezzy: You might wanna file a bug
<aneesh1> uccadmin: 10 to 20
<insm0d> okay superpaco: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<echol> Dreamweave
<linuxghost> people when u got some problem believe on you...be patient you will solve it...ive being bored with upgrade to 9.10 ubuntu bug, now i am happy, solved it;-):-[:-D
<echol> Dreamweaver
<insm0d> superpaco, that will install the header files needed by the sources for linux-wireless
<uccadmin> aneesh1: I see. And how often do you plan to re-image them? I have 6 machines that get re-imaged nightly
<echol> 里面有搞JAVA的吗？
<liyingqiao> 为什么compiz在新装的kde下没有效果？
<insm0d> superpaco, http://linuxwireless.org/ that site will have everything else you need to build and install the latest b43 driver and firmware
<liyingqiao> 我新装了个kde桌面，使用compiz无法开启效果阿
<echol> 显卡没装好
<Silent_Echo> schwezzy` hey so hows it going with the login thing?
<alankila> jonz: a c64 emulator among other things.
<aneesh1> uccadmin: Not regularly . By every month
<Grunge> Billiards any command to reverse the flash install?
<superpaco> I am recieving support from them and they are telling me that I just need to install the b43 driver and remove the wl driver
<night1ne> Uh huh..I just saw you :p
<insm0d> I can't get my cd-burner to work. I'm getting an error with wodim. "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error" along with several other lines. I can post more info upon request
<schwezzy`> Silent_Echo: ran into some other issues so for the time being it's on the shelf
<superpaco> insm0d, I have support from there
<Silent_Echo> schwezzy` kk well if u find a fix nudge me
<Kapace> $ users
<Kapace> david david david
<superpaco> insm0d, but I need to remove the wl and install the b43
<superpaco> insm0d, that is it
<Kapace> why i am logged in three times?
<uccadmin> aneesh1: In that case, Clonezilla (Basically open-source Norton Ghost) might be overkill. Last question, do all the machines use the same image?
<insm0d> superpaco, have you built a b43 module, or are you being guided in that process?
<lstarnes> Kapace: check who
<superpaco> insm0d, that apt-get command that you gave me is not working
<lstarnes> Kapace: terminal sessions count as separate logins
<Kapace> ah
<lstarnes> Kapace: who and w can list sessions
<quizme> lstarnes: how do i try a local mirror.  can you send me your /etc/apt/sources.list file?  I'll just copy and paste it in ?
<Kapace> ah
<superpaco> insm0d, I build that with the tutorial you gave me
<insm0d> superpaco, you need to be connected to the internet for that command to work
<aneesh1> uccadmin: No. Every machine has different s/w
<Kapace> thanks lstarnes
<lstarnes> quizme: it contains things that might not be valid for you
<superpaco> insm0d, iam connected now
<lstarnes> quizme: you should just be able to edit your existing ones
<superpaco> insm0d, my card is working
<superpaco> insm0d,
<quizme> lstarnes: can i show you my existing one ?
<insm0d> superpaco, I understand, you want to use the b43 driver instead of the wl driver
<superpaco> insm0d, it just do not has the right driver to get working several apps
<lstarnes> quizme: yes
<Sincere> how can i mount a pendrive?
<lstarnes> quizme: if you have gnome, you can modify the default mirror via system > administration > software sources
<uccadmin> aneesh1: Ah, I see. Well in that case my method might not work. What I used to do was boot into a live CD, take the backup of the local HD using partimage and save it to a server, then restore using the live CD/partimage on each machine
<superpaco> insm0d, can you give me the comand again ir my uname -r is 2.6.28-16-generic
<al_> any testdisk gurus here?
<uccadmin> Now I have a clonezilla server that does that all automatically
<caturday> Sincere, run "sudo fdisk -l " find the drive name ex /dev/sda1 , then mount it "sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt"
<insm0d> superpaco, you have already tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<quizme> lstarnes: http://pastie.org/700646
<insm0d> I can't get my cd-burner to work. I'm getting an error with wodim. "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error" along with several other lines. I can post more info upon request
<lstarnes> quizme: it looks valid
<quizme> lstarnes: i don't have "software sources" option under "administration"
<superpaco> insm0d, no I am preatty new with linux
<superpaco> insm0d, then what??
<aneesh1> uccadmin: Oh! ok. Will it support incremental backup?
<superpaco> insm0d,
<superpaco> insm0d, but is activated
<Grunge> lstarnes, Flash files no longer have volume to it any suggestions on what i should re-install?
<lstarnes> Grunge: I don't know
<Viking667> I have a quick question. I have two network cards, but for some reason, one hasn't come up. How do I "tickle" it into place? It happens to be my main pipe out, so I'd actually like it to come up.
<uccadmin> aneesh1: The method I described was all manual. Clonezilla, on the other hand, can be automated and run incrementally (In my case, 4AM)
<thomastim> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<insm0d> what error were you getting when you tried that apt-get command?
<Viking667> eth0, a 3C905, the module's probably loaded
<caturday> Sincere, Ubuntu should do it automatically though
<uccadmin> aneesh1: It requires a machine to act as the server and your clients must be able to do PXE
<aneesh1> uccadmin: Ok. So i can backup and restore  all my pc from a centralized clonezilla server. Right?
<lstarnes> quizme: if you are upgrading, try commenting out all repos except the main ones for ubuntu (e.g. main, restricted, universe, and multiverse)
<quizme> lstarnes ok
<lstarnes> quizme: I think the partner, backports, and proposed repos are also main ones
<Viking667> heh. It's up.
<uccadmin> aneesh1: Yes, you can. Its somewhat of a pain to setup, but once you get it done it take quite a load off of the shoulders of the poor lab manager (Myself in my situation)
<uccadmin> aneesh1: Take a look at http://clonezilla.org/ to get started
<Blehk> Anyone have any ideas on how I should resolve a xorg that completely halts my system when it starts? using nvidia driver with a GTX280, display 1920x1200, and it starts up, screen blinks a couple times, is black, and completely halts.
<Blehk> Tried it with Vesa as well but same issue.
<Viking667> whew. Needed to rmmod the module, modprobe the module and bring the stupid thing back up again. sigh.
<aneesh1> uccadmin: Ok. Thank you.
<Meowpup> hi my fortune addons from here dont work. http://www.thelinuxlink.net/l4c/programs.html
<insm0d> superpaco, what error were you getting when you tried running the apt-get command?
<lstarnes> Meowpup: how did you add them?
<Silent_Echo> question to the room... I downloaded picasa 3.0 and i installed it with package installer, ...but no matter what i poke it with it wont open suggestions? furthermore if i cant get it to work how do i remove it?
<Meowpup> like it says
<scottyg_> it wont let me login as root
<lstarnes> Meowpup: did you move the files for it into /usr/share/games/fortunes ?
<scottyg_> i do su -
<lstarnes> scottyg_: that is intentional
<Meowpup> lstarnes: extract the files into /use/share/games /fortunes
<lstarnes> scottyg_: use sudo -i instead
<insm0d> Silent_Echo, sudo apt-get delete picasa or whatever the package is called
<scottyg_> and put in my password, but it says authentication failure
<Meowpup> */usr/share/games/fortunes
<scottyg_> sudo -i
<scottyg_> good it worked
<scottyg_> now will i be able to change permissions on files
<insm0d> I can't get my cd-burner to work. I'm getting an error with wodim. "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error" along with several other lines. I can post more info upon request
<Meowpup> lstarnes: is busy i can wait
<quizme> lstarnes: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)  <--- is that serious ?
<mikey2> hey mikey
<lstarnes> quizme: only if you have anything installed from the partner repos needing updating
<Silent_Echo> insm0d: dont kno "whatever the package is called"
<frogzoo> will upgrading to koala cause any major breakage?
<narretgrez> so my keyboard and mouse stopped working in karmic koala
<lstarnes> quizme: you might want to report it to someone
<narretgrez> and i'm not even sure how to fix it, since i cannot get into terminal
<Meowpup> lstarnes: yes just like it tells me to i did that . and deleted the origional ones
<Viking667> ugh.
<quizme> lstarnes like who ?
<lstarnes> Meowpup: why did you delete the original ones
<Meowpup> not fortunes thoe i think thats the application file
<lstarnes> quizme: maybe on launchpad
<Nyha> After last update the desktop is black, gnome panels show but not the standard windowmanager... I think.
<Nyha> What can I do?
<Meowpup> lstarnes: i do not want standard fortunes just christian ones from http://www.thelinuxlink.net/l4c/programs.html
<lstarnes> Meowpup: I am aware of that link
<lstarnes> Meowpup: what files do you have in /usr/share/games/fortunes now?
<frogzoo> christians get a better class of fortune?
<Meowpup> lstarnes: hold on imagebin them
<lstarnes> Meowpup: don't imagebin
<lstarnes> Meowpup: use ls
<quizme> lstarnes: should i just install from disk ?
<lstarnes> quizme: if it's the alternate cd, you can do an in-place upgrade through it
<lstarnes> quizme: or disable the partner repos if you don't use packages from them
<quizme> lstarnes ok
<Viking667> Nyha: hm. Ethernet up?
<Nyha> Viking667: yes ofc.
<Meowpup> lstarnes:  ls what
<Viking667> I just had a day of black screen, until I finally figured out my eth0 wasn't up.
<lstarnes> Meowpup: ls /usr/share/games/fortunes ?
<Viking667> Didn't matter, until I needed network...
<Nyha> Viking667: Its metacity that wont start...
<Viking667> mrm. I hate when that happens
<superpaco> insm0d, I downloaded the bc43-cutter driver and I build the bc43 module so I just need to remove the wl driver for my card...how can I do that pal???
<Meowpup> fortunes
<Meowpup> fortunes.dat
<Meowpup> fortunes.u8
<Meowpup> kjv
<Meowpup> kjv.dat
<Meowpup> linbread
<FloodBot2> Meowpup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andy> is there a way to swtich from netbook remix view to classic view?
<lstarnes> Meowpup: try fortunes kjv
<Viking667> lstarnes: too late. He got punted
<Meowpup> lstarnes: the other ones i renamed as hidden files
<Viking667> oh, sorry.
<Meowpup> ok
<smeags> is there a way to swtich from netbook remix view to classic view?
<lstarnes> Meowpup: it can still read hidden files
<Meowpup> lstarnes: in terminal
<quizme> lstarnes: i disabled the partner packages.  I think it's working now.
<kermit> heh this karmic upgrade is supposed to break things mid-update right?
<lstarnes> Meowpup: rename them back and move them to a different directory or just delete them
<insm0d> superpaco, add the wl driver to the blacklist.  I can't remember how to do it off the bat, but google ubuntu module blacklisting.  From now on, whenever you reboot, wl driver will not be loaded unless you specifically call it
<smeags> is there a way to swtich from netbook remix view to classic view?
<kermit> i'm supprised it doesnt extract everything then just move it into place quickly for less downtime
<Meowpup> lstarnes: how do i try fortunes kjv
<lstarnes> Meowpup: it's a terminal command
<superpaco> ok
<Thundercross> *WB(travis)WB* - <+Travis> Wait... Thundercross actually chats? You mean he isn't just a bot that says something clever whenever Zips joins the chat?
<Meowpup> lstarnes: fortunes kjv
<Meowpup> bash: fortunes: command not found
<Nyha> Viking667: I found the problem, after last update the WM has changed to compiz...
<Nyha> For some strange reason...
<lstarnes> Meowpup: oops.  use fortune kjv
<superpaco> let me see and if I bc43 does not work I will connect tto tell me how to put it as a default driver again because is working preatty good I just can not do a couple of things
<superpaco> insm0d,
<la-homo-sen-koro> Does anyone know of a good mp3gain program for Linux? I tried the Linux version of mp3gain and it butched my mp3s :o(
<superpaco> insm0d,
<superpaco> thanks
<FloodBot2> superpaco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smeags> is there a way to swtich from netbook remix view to classic view?
<la-homo-sen-koro> Anyone?
<la-homo-sen-koro> Hello?
<lstarnes> la-homo-sen-koro: hi
<lstarnes> la-homo-sen-koro: someone else might know an answer.  I don't
<Meowpup> lstarnes:  ok that works i want the auto fortune to pop up fortune kjv etc at mo it just gives this http://imagebin.ca/view/u3kBl4uD.html  or  http://imagebin.ca/view/btNhm91C.html
<obiwan_> hi please i drped my lap to the floor and kicked it, and now the eject button won't work, the cdrom is unmounted and spinning, how can i eject it? i tried sudo eject /dev/sr0 but that won't work either
<Jordan_U> obiwan_: Try asking in ##hardware
<lstarnes> Meowpup: keep trying
<obiwan_> ok thx jordan
<Jordan_U> obiwan_: np
<kubanc> how do i add DNS servers to ethernet card eth0. I added it to dhclient.conf, but my browsing is still slow?
<la-homo-sen-koro> Does anyone know of a good mp3gain program for Linux? I tried the Linux version of mp3gain and it butched my mp3s
<insm0d> hey guys, I'm hoping someone here can help me get my cd-writer to work.  I think it's an issue with wodim using a scsi method to use my atapi disc.
<smeags> is there a way to switch from netbook remix view to classic view?
<napster> Hi all...
<newuser_> how can i install netbook remix if i already have ubuntu 9.10 installed?
<underdog7> oes anyone know of any free web hosting (nothing special/fancy) -- just enough for me to test and develop a wordpress web site?
<la-homo-sen-koro> napster, hi
<dawid> hej
<dawid> mam pytanie
<dawid> jest ktos ?>
<napster> newuser_: You can use synaptic...
<napster> la-homo-sen-koro: Hi  :)
<newuser_> napster, what packages do i have to install?
<dawid> ok I've got a problem with my bluetooth mouse from microsoft
<kostkon> underdog7, you own pc?
<kostkon> your*
<napster> newbyx86: ubuntu-netbook-remix
<kipingor_> Hi there
<Bold> Hi all!
<napster> Bold: Hi
<smeags> is there a way to switch to classic view from netbook remix view
<NetNut404> Hi.. I have install ubuntu 9.1 x86_64 on my laptop and have trouble loading the module wl
<la-homo-sen-koro> Does anyone know of a good mp3gain program for Linux? I tried the Linux version of mp3gain and it butched my mp3s
 * Viking667 very seriously wishes he could remove the bluetooth stack, but unfortunately somebody decided it was a "must have" package for networking.
<superpaco> insm0d, one very instesting thing
<Viking667> I don't have a single bluetooth device here, nor am I ever likely to.
<Flannel> smeags: Yeah, you might need to install ubuntu-desktop? (I really don't know the specifics, but I do know its possible)
<underdog7> kostkon: i've tried, but i seem to be running into an error that i can seem to resolve.  was just wondering if it would be easier to find a free web host
<NetNut404> [ 1172.864631] wl: disagrees about version of symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops
<NetNut404> [ 1172.864647] wl: Unknown symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops
<EMKO> Hi i formated /dev/sdb but all my files are gone on /dev/sdc ?
<superpaco> insm0d, on my black list is the bc43 and the bc43xx by default
<Viking667> So there's no sense in having software loaded onto my hard drive and into my computer memory that I'm not going to use.
<superpaco> insm0d, do I just removed them??
<Viking667> *sigh*
<kostkon> underdog7, ok
<kermit> are lots of things supposed to break mid-upgrade to karmic?
<kipingor_> Can anyone tell me how to get a bot for url submissions
<kipingor_> tha work on UBUNTU
<insm0d> superpaco, I guess.  I'm not really an expert on these things.  I know the concept, but that's all.
<Viking667> kermit: I didn't have too much trouble here.
<Juzman> Hey guys, anyone running Ubuntu on a EeePC?
<la-homo-sen-koro> Does anyone know of a good mp3gain program for Linux? I tried the Linux version of mp3gain and it butched my mp3s
<Viking667> hey, stop asking the same question too many times.
<NetNut404> superpaco, if you remove it from blacklist does it load ok?
<Juzman> I installed 9.04, and eee-control script. But when running I get:
<Guest78507> d
<Juzman> Error communicating with eee-control-daemon: The name org.eee.Eee was not provided by any .service files.
<Juzman> Any ideas?
<smeags> is there a way to switch to classic view from netbook remix view
<superpaco> NetM, let me see is this computer I ahve to restart
<la-homo-sen-koro> Does anyone know of a good mp3gain program for Linux? I tried the Linux version of mp3gain and it butched my mp3s
<kipingor_> Can anyone tell me how to get a bot for url submissions that works on UBUNTU
<aperson> Juzman, I am, what eeepc are you using?
<kubanc> i addes dns client to my dhclient.conf, but my browsing is still slow? anybody knows what should be wrong?
 * Viking667 clears off.
<Juzman> aperson, 1000HE.
<EMKO> can someone help me please i dont understand why all my files are gona from /dev/sdc when i formated /dev/sdb ?
<Juzman> Does your Fn+F10-12 work
<Juzman> for Volume mute/down/up
<Juzman> ?
<aperson> Juzman, I'm on a 701, and please don't hit enter so much
<Juzman> aperson, Sorry, didn't mean to. I will type full sentences next time. My bad. :-)
<aperson> Juzman, as for whether or not my fn keys working, they all do
<superpaco> insm0d, brb
<la-homo-sen-koro> Does anyone know of a good mp3gain program for Linux? I tried the Linux version of mp3gain and it butched my mp3s
<napster> Bye All....
<Meowpup> lstarnes: dont you know anymore
<insm0d> la-homo-sen-koro, what does mp3gain do?
<Juzman> aperson, Hmm, okay. I guess I will try do some more digging around.
<kipingor_> Can anyone tell me how to get a bot for url submissions that works on UBUNTU
<lstarnes> Meowpup: I'm not sure
<aperson> Juzman, have you tried the eeeuser forums?
<la-homo-sen-koro> insm0d, if you don't know then you can't help me
<sjd> I was here an hour ago asking help to setup grub after installing windows followed by upgraded karmic. I was instructed to boot from jaunty live disk. But i cant boot, it drops into a busy box with a initramfs prompt. what can I do to get booting?
<Juzman> aperson, I have been looking around there. Have tried a couple ACPI scripts e.t.c. but no avail.
<sC0r9I0> a
<NetNut404> # lspci | grep BCM4328
<NetNut404> 30:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<la-homo-sen-koro> Does anyone know of a good mp3gain program for Linux? I tried the Linux version of mp3gain and it butched my mp3s
<aperson> Juzman, a post there would prolly be what I'd do, that or ubuntuforums.  You can always try to map the keys yourself
<EMKO> can someone help me please i dont understand why all my files are gona from /dev/sdc when i formated /dev/sdb ?
<Meowpup> lstarnes: thanks for your help anyway
<Juzman> aperson, Yeah. I'm just confused as to why all the other Fn keys work except volume.
<sjd> please help
<Meowpup> hi all again i am trying to configure these apps http://www.thelinuxlink.net/l4c/programs.html so they auto run with fortune
<skinnYPuP> sjd you could take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if its pointing to the right device , ie sda1 sdb3 etc
<u-foka> Hy, anyone has a solution for dell mini12 brightness setting?
<sjd> skinnYPuP: but im dropped at busybox with the initramfs promt.
<kipingor_> Is anyone hear using gwitter and having issues recieving updates from facebook
<la-homo-sen-koro> Does anyone know of a good mp3gain program for Linux? I tried the Linux version of mp3gain and it butched my mp3s
<skinnYPuP> sjd are you running live cd now ?
<sjd> skinnYPuP: no, i somehow setup windows. this is where im chatting from.
<la-homo-sen-koro> Hello?
<lucas_> sweet, nice looking theme for UNR
<la-homo-sen-koro> Anyone there?
<sjd> skinnYPuP: i need to boot in live mode. I have Karmic on the other HDD.
<ryanc_> hey, I'm doing a 9.10 text mode install.  Trying to install it on my RAID, having problems bring up my /boot raid.
<ryanc_> only one of the devices will come up
<skinnYPuP> Ok so you have a grub dual boot with karmic and windows ?
<narretgrez> so does anyone know how to fix the whole broken mouse/keyboard issue on bootup?
<ryanc_> says one the other (/dev/sda1) is in use.
<skinnYPuP> And windows will boot for you?
<kipingor_> Is anyone hear using gwitter and having issues recieving updates from facebook
<insm0d> Can anyone here help me get my cd-burner working properly?  It can read and erase fine, but fails writing.
<superpaco> insm0d, it worked thanks!!!!
<aperson> gpg --list-keys doesn't show my newly created pgp key I created via seahorse. Can anyone guide me here?
<la-homo-sen-koro> Anyone there?
<la-homo-sen-koro> Hello?
<la-homo-sen-koro> Does anyone know of a good mp3gain program for Linux? I tried the Linux version of mp3gain and it butched my mp3s
<ryanc_> insm0d, dmesg say anything interesting?
<sjd> skinnYPuP: the situation was like this: i had jaunty + windows on dual boot grub. WIndows obviously stopped. meanwhile i had upgraded to Karmic. Now, I formatted windows drive and reinstalled. hoping to fix the grub by booting to live mode. but i got stuck.
<narretgrez> is there anyway to reinstall karmic koala from the recovery terminal?
<EMKO> OMG i was sooo scared i think i figure it oout
<insm0d> yeah, hold on ryanc_, I'll get a paste bin.  Want anything else like an lsmod and the error message I'm getting from wodim while I'm at it?
<superpaco> insm0d, how can I help you??
<Meowpup> hi all again i am trying to configure these apps http://www.thelinuxlink.net/l4c/programs.html so they auto run with fortune
 * la-homo-sen-koro sighs
<la-homo-sen-koro> you guys are so unhelpful
<la-homo-sen-koro> l33t linux kiddies
<skinnYPuP> sjd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<narretgrez> i wish someone would help me :(
<aperson> !patience | narretgrez
<ubottu> narretgrez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ryanc_> insm0d, lsmod output is not too helpful.
<lstarnes> la-homo-sen-koro: it's possible that nobody here knows an answer.  If anyone active knew, they would have answered
<la-homo-sen-koro> duh aperson, I already looked there
<la-homo-sen-koro> That's why I'm here
<la-homo-sen-koro> lstarnes, I gathered that
<aperson> la-homo-sen-koro, I never pointed that to you.
<narretgrez> aperson: don't have any patience when i'm forced to run windows :(
<klpt> hm, i'll try my luck here
<sjd> skinnYPuP: that is not what I wanted, I know to setup grub once im in to the live mode. but I cant boot in live mode. Im dropped to a busybox thing with an initramfs prompt.
<sjd> skinnYPuP: what to do?
<klpt> does anybody have any experience migrating raid + lvm from one distro to another? in particular, i'm moving archlinux to ubuntu
<Besogon> I've just found that ubuntu 9.10 don't support UUID. IMHO this is step back for ubuntu. I read the absolute drive path can change from time to time and UUID is best decision.
<la-homo-sen-koro> ubuntu has been nothing but a headache from day 1
<zakwilson> I started having a problem last night where my computer would be slow or even freeze during startup, login or when opening programs. Single-user-mode worked fine and I could watch the boot process from there. It was having timeouts involving pdflush.
<ryanc_> klpt, I'm doing a raid+lvm+encryption install of kubuntu right not migrating from an existing setup
<Dr_Willis> Besogon:  dosent support UUID where? Grub and fstab are using uuid here.
<sllide> la-homo-sen-koro: ubuntu is the windows of linux
<sllide> :D
<Meowpup> lathats y he has linuxmint
<la-homo-sen-koro> windoze never has such stupid problems
<zakwilson> A search suggested lowering dirty_writeback_centisecs and dirty_expire_centisecs, which has made it usable, but I'm still concerned this may be a sign of a hardware problem.
<Meowpup> la-homo-sen-koro: thats y you use mint ay
<sllide> xD
<sjd> skinnYPuP: ?
<la-homo-sen-koro> in linux just getting basic stuff to work is a frigging mission
<klpt> ryanc - how's that going for you?
<sllide> haha
<kipingor_> anyone using facebook chat on pidgin, how to?
<sllide> what are you trying to do?
<la-homo-sen-koro> You spend days, weekends, months, getting stuff to work
<sllide> also, it gets easy'er after a while
<Besogon> Dr_Willis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades see troubles (some people have trouble for mount ntfs or fat drives)
<ryanc_> klpt, Working... I had to manually start my RAIDs and LVM from the command line.
<skinnYPuP> sjd if the jaunty cd loads and karmic won't , idk maybe an unsupported piece of hardware or a bad disk ?
<NetNut404> not sure where to go from here  when loading wl module
<la-homo-sen-koro> yeah sllide, and after a while getting abused also isn't "so bad"
<zakwilson> I've found getting the basics to work on Windows to be quite a challenge. I think they both have some work to do, and the one you're more used to seems easier.
<ryanc_> klpt, It had an issue with my /boot RAID1 which I came here to ask about fixing.
<sjd> skinnYPuP: i tried 3 live disks. i remember once jaunty was released I installed it from the live mode.
<dylan_> can anyone tell me the command i would use to manually turn off a webcam ?
<klpt> ryanc - what's up? i've had some luck getting my other distro to boot raid5
<Dr_Willis> Besogon:  i never do upgrades.  So cant really say ive had the issue. my NTFS partitions are being mounbted by uuid here. Thats all i can really say on the topic
<sllide> la-homo-sen-koro: also, try to install some easy stuff not with synaptic and trying to compile stuff yourself
<sllide> it helps alot
<insm0d> ryanc_, here's the dmesg in it's entirety.  The outputs from burning are at the bottom along with the two commands I tried. http://pastebin.com/m722a5885
<Dr_Willis> Learning Linux Basics helps a lot.
<ryanc_> klpt, It should work fine.  I boot off raid1
<xgvictoriax> i am on hardy and am using lxde as a DE, how can i get compiz to run on startup everytime when i log into lxde?
<skinnYPuP> sjd idk i've only been poking at karmic for a couple of days
<NetNut404> # lspci | grep BCM4328
<NetNut404> 30:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<ryanc_> klpt, you have to have /boot on a raid1 i think
<ryanc_> fuck
<Dr_Willis> xgvictoriax:  short answer - you dont. lxde is using openbox for its wondow manager. not compiz
<NetNut404> wl: disagrees about version of symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops
<ryanc_> 'installation step failed'
<ryanc_> probably installing the boot loader
<xgvictoriax> Dr_Willis, if i get on a terminal and type compiz, compiz will start
<ryanc_> no....
<kipingor_> Can anyone tell me how to get a bot for url submissions that works on UBUNTU
<la-homo-sen-koro> why is it that you carry on like linux is above criticism?
<sjd> please someone help me out with this. Im not able to boot to the live mode. im stuck at the busybox thing.
<xgvictoriax> Dr_Willis, which is what i need to get AWN working
<la-homo-sen-koro> if someone points out a fault, then they're noobs, impatient, etc etc?
<soreau> xgvictoriax: You would have to make it start with lxde startup programs, how ever it does that. but it will likely load openbox first then get replaced by compiz
<xgvictoriax> so how can i get it to start on startup
<ryanc_> failed to find openssh-server, wtf?
<Dr_Willis> xgvictoriax:  and it replaces openbox then - So  you could check the lxde docs and see how they handle session management/starup apps i guess and run that command.
<la-homo-sen-koro> People like you have turned linux into a cult
<zakwilson> la-homo-sen-koro: perhaps you'd like to ask us a question about how to do and/or fix something.
<la-homo-sen-koro> You can't take criticism, and that's why linux will never improve or evolve
<ryanc_> klpt, What is your current setup?
<la-homo-sen-koro> zakwilson, already tried that
<zakwilson> la-homo-sen-koro: or perhaps you'd like to report a bug at launchpad.net?
<klpt> ryanc_: the way i had it set up was with a small /boot partition that would load initramfs and then mount / afterwards
<sllide> la-homo-sen-koro: :)
<ryanc_> klpt, ubuntu will automaticly take care of everything in the initrd it generates
<Dr_Willis> xgvictoriax:  theres the #lubuntu channel also
<kipingor_> facebook bot for ubuntu, Anyone have any Ideas?
<tiox> People like who? :P
<ryanc_> klpt, it is pretty painless.
<sjd> please help. how do bypass the busybox prompt? I need it badly. I have karmic but not able to configure grub.
<ryanc_> bypass busybox?
<Dr_Willis> sjd:  you may want to boot a live cd, chroot into the instlled system and try to repair grub that way
<xgvictoriax> ¬@@·~½¬{[{]}\¸!"#$
<xgvictoriax> sorry
<snarkster> any know how to make ubuntu one sync?
<sjd> Dr_Willis: i said Im not able to boot to the live mode. it gets stuck at a busybox thing.
<Dr_Willis> snarkster:  i find the UbuntuOne thing s little flakey at times.
<snarkster> ive noticed
<Dr_Willis> sjd:  your Live cd also stops at busybox? thats odd...
<ryanc_> insm0d, try a different blank
<ryanc_> insm0d, and also maybe update the drive firmware
<sjd> Dr_Willis: my live cd does stop there. I tried three of them. they  are jaunty live cd's.
<insm0d> ryanc_ it's happened with every disc.
<ryanc_> all the same brand?
<snarkster> well im away from my home, hard drive dieing, would like to backup some pictures
<tiox> I have came here for a low-priority issue. I tried guides and I thought I would do better with a one-on-one with one of the fine folks here who have done it already. I am trying to get xwinwrap to work and I desire not to mess around in terminal to make it work. So I have gwinwrap, which is a python file. I installed python3 and since it also mentioned Glade, I got glade. I try to execute the script and I get a GladeXML error when t
<narretgrez> if alt-sysrq-r isn't working, does that mean the keyboard is not being registered at all?
<c_wraith> I'm using xubuntu..  I can't seem to figure out how to disable tap-to-click on my trackpad
<kermit> while upgrading to karmic, should i 'remove obsolete packages' ?
<tiox> Also, yes I did get xscreensaver.
<sjd> please help
<insm0d> ryanc_ I'll see what I can do with the firmware, but it doesn't look promising for me.  Also I've tried several brands.  All were cd-rw media and I haven't tried cd-r but my drive says cd-rw capable
<ryanc_> insm0d, how old is the drive?
<spyderfase> ubuntu is for noobs
<ryanc_> Those *look* like hardware errors to me :|
<sjd> does anyone have a suggestion what I should do?
<tiox> I am sure I made somebody laugh tonight. But I am a total, absolute newb to Linux.
<ryanc_> spyderfase, go troll somewhere else.
<spyderfase> lift your head up high and blow your brains out
<kostkon> tiox, even if you choose not to remove them now, you will be able to do it later
<snarkster> squelch
<insm0d> ryanc_ I'm not entirely sure.  Got this computer second-hand recently.  I know the drive worked with a knoppix-usb boot.
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, I get a black screen when, I boot up gnome after updating to 9.10 from Jaunty. KDE works and, I just launch that from recovery root terminal. The GDM login screen also works but, when I login (even with a new user I added), I simply get a black screen but, windows do popup like the authentication of Ubuntu one. However, minimizing these, they fade into the distance. The panels, etc. of gnome aren't there. Can a
<paddy_melon> nyone help me?
<spyderfase> there must be somethin wrong with al pacinos nose cos the scent of a womans like rotten tomatoes
<sjd> please help out.
<kostkon> oops
<ryanc_> insm0d: Ah.  What brand is the drive?
<sjd> none know why Im dropped to the busybox while booting from live?
<kostkon> I meant: kermit, even if you choose not to remove them now, you will be able to do it later
<tiox> Yes, Ubuntu is for noobs. Which is why Windows users can come to grips with it real easy. :P
<kermit> kostkon: oh ok
<ryanc_> sjd, busybox from a live cd?  are you sure the cd isn't bad?
<spyderfase> windows is for worms
 * tiox reminds himself to not feed the troll
<sjd> ryanc_: yes, I tried 3 live disc sent me from Canonical. But sometime ago once Jaunty was released I was able to live boot.
<ryanc_> sjd, if it's dropping you to busybox... what does it say before that?
 * tiox walks to spyderfase and pounds a "DO NOT FEED THE TROLL" sign next to him as a service
<insm0d> ryanc_ Again, I'm not entirely sure, but all my software is saying it's TSST TS-L462D.  My computer is a dell latitude d820 and checking the service tag on dell's website shows there is a firmware update dated 2008 for my drive.  Unfortunately that means I'll have to install windows to install it :/
<Flannel> tiox: Please just let it pass
<sjd> ryanc_: it shows the splash screen, then blac screen, "loading please wait" and then Welcome to Busy Box 1. something with Initramfs> prompt
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, I get a black screen when, I boot up gnome after updating to 9.10 from Jaunty. KDE works and, I just launch that from recovery root terminal. The GDM login screen also works but, when I login (even with a new user I added), I simply get a black screen but, windows do popup like the authentication of Ubuntu one. However, minimizing these, they fade into the distance. The panels, etc. of gnome aren't there. Can a
<paddy_melon>  nyone help me?
<ryanc_> sjd, change the boot options when booting to disable the splashscreen and quiet mode
<spyderfase> yeah i can, but i wont
<sjd> ryanc_: how do i do that?
<ryanc_> sjd, if it's giving you an initramfs prompt then something is seriously wrong.
<ryanc_> either your hardware or your boot cd is messed up
<tiox> insm0d, would it be possible to run the installer under Wine in order to make it work?
<paddy_melon> Can anyone help me?
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, I get a black screen when, I boot up gnome after updating to 9.10 from Jaunty. KDE works and, I just launch that from recovery root terminal. The GDM login screen also works but, when I login (even with a new user I added), I simply get a black screen but, windows do popup like the authentication of Ubuntu one. However, minimizing these, they fade into the distance. The panels, etc. of gnome aren't there. Can a
<paddy_melon>  nyone help me?
<sjd> ryanc_: boot cd is fine i guess. because I tried three of them. but damn what is wrong?
<FloodBot2> paddy_melon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryanc_> sjd, It's probably failing to mount the root filesystem on the cd
<c_wraith> Anyone know how to disable tap-to-click in xubuntu?
<sjd> ryanc_: can I do that manually?
<sjd> ryanc_: no solution?
<spyderfase> fuckbuttu
<ryanc_> sjd, If it's failing, you need to see why somehow
<ryanc_> try running dmesg from busybox
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, I get a black screen when, I boot up gnome after updating to 9.10 from Jaunty. KDE works and, I just launch that from recovery root terminal. The GDM login screen also works but, when I login (even with a new user I added), I simply get a black screen but, windows do popup like the authentication of Ubuntu one. However, minimizing these, they fade into the distance. The panels, etc. of gnome aren't there. Can a
<paddy_melon>  nyone help me?
<Oyoz> how do i get drivers for my  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) ???please help
<paddy_melon> come on guys
<sjd> ryanc_: okay, i'l be back
<ryanc_> paddy_melon, don't repeat yourself so quickly
 * spyderfase says fuckbuntu
<Oyoz> Am running ubuntu 9.10 on my compaq presario f700
<insm0d> tiox, probably not.  I tried running the bios update from an ultimate boot cd for windows and it refused to run.
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  as another trouble shootiung thing - you could start up a session with just a xterm, then try launching gnome-session, or other gnome parts and see if any are failing to work. That may narrow down the problem part of gnome
<insm0d> tiox, and if you aren't familiar with ultimate boot cd for windows, it's basically a complete windows installation on a disc
<paddy_melon> Dr_Willis... so no other ideas on getting it working
<paddy_melon> ???
<paddy_melon> I'm really pissed
<Mandrew> g'day ya all
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, I get a black screen when, I boot up gnome after updating to 9.10 from Jaunty. KDE works and, I just launch that from recovery root terminal. The GDM login screen also works but, when I login (even with a new user I added), I simply get a black screen but, windows do popup like the authentication of Ubuntu one. However, minimizing these, they fade into the distance. The panels, etc. of gnome aren't there. Can a
<paddy_melon>  nyone help me?
<insm0d> ryanc_, tiox, thanks for the help.  I guess I'll resize my partitions and install windows for a sec to see if a firmware update helps
<lstarnes> paddy_melon: you don't need to keep repeating
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  you havent tried my trouble shooting tip yet.. so thats about all i can suggest
<paddy_melon> Ok, thanks guys
<paddy_melon> will try
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  youve shown that gnome is the issue. not the user settings
<paddy_melon> Dr_willis... what gnome parts are there?
<c_wraith> to anyone who might be reading the logs:  the easiest way to disable tap-to-click in xubuntu is to install and run gsynaptics
<troopperi> paddy_melon: have you turnn off visual effects?
<Dr_Willis> gnome-session launches them all. try it first. and look for error messages in the terminal
<paddy_melon> troopperi... I turned off compiz... what else should I try
<Dr_Willis> nautilus handles the desktop and icons and file manager
<ryanc_> c_wraith, you get a gold star, sir
<paddy_melon> troopperi... where's the config file for this?
<JacksonBrown> The GNAA is back. Join the official GNAA chat @ irc://irc.hardchats.com/GNAA FUCKING LUNIX FAGGOTS
<JacksonBrown> The GNAA is back. Join the official GNAA chat @ irc://irc.hardchats.com/GNAA FUCKING LUNIX FAGGOTS
<kostkon> ...
<Mandrew> anyone that knows what the drop down menus are called in gnome desktop
<DiKKy_> The GNAA is back. Join the official GNAA chat @ irc://irc.hardchats.com/GNAA  ALSO GIE US BAKC OUF FUCKIN ARTICLE PLZ LERN 2 FOLLOW UR OWN RULES FUCKING LUNIX FAGGOTS
<DiKKy_> The GNAA is back. Join the official GNAA chat @ irc://irc.hardchats.com/GNAA  ALSO GIE US BAKC OUF FUCKIN ARTICLE PLZ LERN 2 FOLLOW UR OWN RULES FUCKING LUNIX FAGGOTS
<troopperi> paddy_melon: check out /var/log if you can find it there and also at home folder .compiz thats all i can help...sorry
<DiKKy_> The GNAA is back. Join the official GNAA chat @ irc://irc.hardchats.com/GNAA  ALSO GIE US BAKC OUF FUCKIN ARTICLE PLZ LERN 2 FOLLOW UR OWN RULES FUCKING LUNIX FAGGOTS
<paddy_melon> troopperi... OK thanks
<DiKKy_> The GNAA is back. Join the official GNAA chat @ irc://irc.hardchats.com/GNAA  ALSO GIE US BAKC OUF FUCKIN ARTICLE PLZ LERN 2 FOLLOW UR OWN RULES FUCKING LUNIX FAGGOTS
<gartral> i cant get my system to recognise lm-sensors is installed when i try to run it, but when trying to install it it says the package is at it's latest version
<soreau> ! ops | DiKKy_
<ubottu> DiKKy_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DiKKy_> The GNAA is back. Join the official GNAA chat @ irc://irc.hardchats.com/GNAA  ALSO GIE US BAKC OUF FUCKIN ARTICLE PLZ LERN 2 FOLLOW UR OWN RULES FUCKING LUNIX FAGGOTS
<schwezzy> ardchoille: I got it to stop booting into tty mode, I think it was something in the boot order because when I removed a blank cd from the drive it boots up normally
<DiKKy_> The GNAA is back. Join the official GNAA chat @ irc://irc.hardchats.com/GNAA  ALSO GIE US BAKC OUF FUCKIN ARTICLE PLZ LERN 2 FOLLOW UR OWN RULES FUCKING LUNIX FAGGOTS
<tiox> DiKKy is fail. :P
<DiKKy_> The GNAA is back. Join the official GNAA chat @ irc://irc.hardchats.com/GNAA  ALSO GIE US BAKC OUF FUCKIN ARTICLE PLZ LERN 2 FOLLOW UR OWN RULES FUCKING LUNIX FAGGOTS
<DiKKy_> The GNAA is back. Join the official GNAA chat @ irc://irc.hardchats.com/GNAA  ALSO GIE US BAKC OUF FUCKIN ARTICLE PLZ LERN 2 FOLLOW UR OWN RULES FUCKING LUNIX FAGGOTS
<insm0d> DiKKy, learn how to spell
<indus> HELLO
<gartral> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<schwezzy> still going to submit the bug report though to be on the safe side I guess, still seems a bit weird to me
<indus> gartral: hi
<tiox> Thanks to whoever klotheslined him. :)
<gartral> indus: hi, seems you saw the issue
<indus> gartral: yeah
<indus> whats klined
<klpt> oh yeah, so i started asking a question but never quite finished
<gartral> i cant get my system to recognise lm-sensors is installed when i try to run it, but when trying to install it it says the package is at it's latest version
<ryanc_> indus, banned from the irc network
<indus> ryanc_: by whom
<ryanc_> a server admin
<indus> ciao a tutti
<indus> how to edit grub2 in easy steps
<Mandrew> ok now when the flooder is gone anyone that knows what the drop down menus are called in gnome desktop
<Wazzzaaa> How can I commandline lock package versions?
<ardchoille> schwezzy: yeah, still submit a bug report. Also let me know the bug report url so I can subscribe to it and keep up with it
<indus> question is, can i repair a grub2 install with an older live cd with grub1
<schwezzy> will do
<Dr_Willis> indus:  chroot into installed system. and yes,,you should be able tio
<klpt> I'm moving my Archlinux system to Ubuntu 9.10. The major feature of the computer is that it was a fileserver for my network, but I wanted more desktop accessibility with it. That means it has several hard drives stacked into a RAID5 + LVM storage array. Ubuntu picks right up on the RAID5, but not so much with the LVM. "pvscan" doesn't find any physical devices. I checked to make sure /dev/md? devices are being scanned in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf, and they are. Any idea
<siks> i've unchecked "dim display when idle" from power management options ("on AC power") and my screen still dims when i'm fullscreen (watching flash videos for example), why?
<siks> and how to prevent it
<indus> Dr_Willis: chroot? why, we used to repair it without that for older grub no
<Dr_Willis> indus:  thers no grub2 commands installed on the older releases  for starters.....
<kermit> when will i be able to upgrade to kernel 2.6.32 ?
<oem> hi
<Wazzzaaa> How can I commandline lock package versions?
<jjmartin> all my video play back is blue after i upgraded
<Wazzzaaa> can not find anything in man pages of: dpkg, apt-get nor aptitude
<mikey1> hello is there a way i am able to remote desktop and windows computer
<Wazzzaaa> yes mikey1
<klpt> mikey1: of course
<mikey1> how
<Wazzzaaa> you want to remote desktop TO an windows computer?
<klpt> mikey1: if you're going in to  a windows computer
<klpt> there's a tool built into ubuntu under the internet/networking menu
<klpt> if you're going the other way around
<klpt> you can install some flavor of VNC
<mikey1> i am new to ubuntu
<d9500> kermit, you can now if you want. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc7/
<mikey1> i i need to connect to my windows computer
<dutchbuntu> mikey1: so you are running Ubuntu and you want to remote desktop to a Windows PC?
<kermit> d9500: oh nice, that fixes atimes on xfs
<mikey1> yes
<mikey1> is there a way
<d9500> kermit, just download the kernel and the headers deb file for your architecture (x86 or x64) then double click the deb for the kernel, run it, then double click the deb for the headers
<dutchbuntu> mikey1: go to Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer (I think it is called that)
<Dr_Willis> mikey1:  local lan or over the internet?
<mikey1> yes
<gartral> alright, got lm-sensors installed nd somewhat working, but it isn't reading the modules i activated.. what can i do?
<Wazzzaaa> mikey1: Open Internet -> Terminal Server Client.
<dutchbuntu> mikey1: type the info of the Windows machine and your login credentials and voila ;-)
<mikey1> oh ok let me try
<kermit> d9500: thanks!
 * ryanc_ tries to manually install grub
<Wazzzaaa> How can I commandline lock package versions?
<nicle> Wazzzaaa: use "dpkg -l packagename" to query the version info
<python_root> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<gartral> what can i use to monitor my system's temps and voltages?
<Wazzzaaa> nicle: I know. But I want to lock then
<Wazzzaaa> them*
<kermit> d9500: hmm it seems to have wanted the headers installed first
<jcdutton> gardar, xsensors
<nicle> Wazzzaaa: what do you mean to lock ?
<indus> gartral: lm sensors, gkrellm gui
<d9500> kermit, yeah, i think it does now that you mention it.
<gartral> jcdutton: look aout for that gardar dude, he likes stealing replies to me >.>
<d9500> kermit, if you want more frequent updates, or automatic kernel updates, you might try adding the ppa.
<kermit> d9500: oh, but the headers want the kernel first..
<jjmartin> i fixed the problem thanks
<indus> gartral: though there isa    bug with older amd s which shows temp as 40 always or 22 maybe
<gartral> indus: lmsensors is failing me hard
<Wazzzaaa> nicle: that it won get upgraded in the future
<kermit> d9500: they both seem to want each other to be installed first. hmm
<indus> gartral: i dont think anything elseexists
<klpt> nobody knows how to figure out where pvscan is looking?
<jcdutton> klpt, what is the problem?
<ryanc_> klpt, run vgscan
<ryanc_> klpt you may need to edit /etc/lvm/lvm.conf
<gartral> indus: could you clairify/ and i hae an i7 860, evga p55 ftw win mobo, gtx 275 gfx card and 4 gigs ram..
<klpt> ryanc_:  yeah, vgscan doesn't have any physical volumes to look on, so it just returns immediately
<indus> gartral: grrrrrrrrr nice config :D
<d9500> kermit, if you're running karmic, see if sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa works. then sudp aptitude update
<klpt> jcdutton: i run pvscan and it doesn't find my raid5 based lvm array
<d9500> then check synaptic for newer kernels.
<indus> gartral: what cost
<d9500> kermit, not sure if that will work or not. try it.
<gartral> jcdutton: what do i have to do to get xsensors to output anything?
<klpt> jcdutton: but archlinux (the source of the lvm array) still finds it OK. i can't get ubuntu to find it even by copying the entire /etc/lvm folder into ubuntu
<indus> gartral: no problem with intel chips i believe, i have amd x2 4400 which aways shows 40 c
<indus> either bios of lm sensors or processor bug
<gartral> indus: about $1850 after adding e-warrenties, a HAF 932 case and corsair tx750w psu
<indus> gartral: wow too much
<indus> gartral: iam planning to buy a nice cabinet only , to hide the low config inside :)
<indus> gartral: 750 w , hmm wasted power
<gartral> indus: meh, i also payed rush shipping on most of it
<indus> gartral: so xsensors is another app for monitoring it seems
<xubuntu-new-look> hey guys, just thought I'd nip in to say well done to the xubuntu peeps, last I tried it I wasn't impressed, but karmix is REAL nice
<gartral> indus: not really, i plan on upping my gpu to 2x300 series, plus, the psu was on sale for 150
<xubuntu-new-look> karmic*
<indus> gartral: 300 ? hmm wont be out in months
<kermit> d9500:  oh it wanted the headers not specific to my cpu first, then the image, then the cpu specific ones... i think.. i did all 3 at once with dpkg, then it worked.
<indus> gartral: maybe send me the gtx 275
<indus> gartral: where do u stay?
<gartral> indus: nah, im keeping it as a physx card
<indus> ok
<kermit> why dont i have the cpu temp applet in karmic?  why would it uninstall something like that.
<gartral> indus i live in ohio us
<indus> gartral: okie
<indus> whose line is it anyway
<ripthejacker> is there any software to show the total amount of internet usage?
<ripthejacker> download+upload
<ripthejacker> ?
<indus> ripthejacker: no, but your isp will provide it
<indus> iirc
<klpt> ripthejacker: ifconfig does that for a given connection
<d9500> kermit, reboot if you haven't already, and you should be running the new kernel. you might you have check your grub.cfg (don't try editing it directly, just do sudo nano -w /boot/grub/grub.cfg to look at it) to make sure that 2.6.32 is the first kernel in the boot list now.
<ripthejacker> well i have to login and logout
<indus> klpt: hmm
<ripthejacker> to get that from isp
<indus> ripthejacker: maybe there are tools out there
<klpt> and a lot of routers will integrate that over some interval of time
<ripthejacker> klpt: ifconfig gives only for current session
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ive seen such tools/monitors befor ripthejacker  but i dont know how well/acurate they are
<gartral> indus: gkrellm-gui doesn't exist, and what were you talking about earlier, i couldnt make it out
<indus> gartral: just gkrellm
<indus> gartral: its a gui app
<klpt> ripthejacker: yeah, i know. that's what i meant "for a given connection". I could've been more clear. i think your best bet would be to write a little script that logs that and integrates the usage
<Dr_Willis> ripthejacker: and the data is proberly not kept  logged. so if you want totals per month.. that maybe harder
<ripthejacker> klpt: even for ifconfig i see inaccurate results
<gartral> indus: ohh yea, i replaced the stock cooler with an AC Freezer 7
<klpt> ripthejacker: what do you mean?
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: well total/month is what i need
<indus> ripthejacker: did u aks your isp
<indus> ripthejacker: i check with my isp account since i am bandwidth limited
<ripthejacker> klpt: well sometimes i see usage in GBs
<python_root> does any one know about audio ripping from cd
<ripthejacker> klpt: next time i check its in mbs
<dutchbuntu> !rip | python_root
<python_root> !ripping
<ubottu> python_root: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<klpt> btw guys, bandwidth limiting is also the devil. i just traveled to australia and was appalled at what bandwidth costs down there
<gartral> indus: it appears as though gkrellm lacks the ability to read voltages off my psu, which makes it useless for me >.<
<python_root> Some thing in terminal
<ripthejacker> indus: ya same case here
<indus> gartral: aah psu voltages? only in bios i believe
<ripthejacker> indus: limite account
<ripthejacker> indus: dats y i want monitor
<indus> ripthejacker: ask your isp, iam sure they provide it
<gartral> indus: lm-sensors can read them on most of the other systems ive built
<indus> gartral: i think bios only tells how much the mobo is getting anyway
<ripthejacker> indus: hmm ders nothing like it
<indus> gartral: u need a multimeter frankly for this
<ripthejacker> indus: isps in india arent so efficient
<gartral> indus: not true, hwmon in windows shows psu outputs
<indus> ripthejacker: do you have a web account with your isp
<ripthejacker> indus: yes
<indus> ripthejacker: iam in india on airtel
<ripthejacker> indus: ohh
<ripthejacker> indus: airtel is good
<indus> ripthejacker: and its breathtakingly good connection :)
<ripthejacker> indus: yes but the data is not realtime
<ripthejacker> indus: 16mbps?
<indus> ripthejacker: yea no real time, its at the end
<snarkster> back to U1 how do i make it sync?
<indus> ripthejacker: but its accurate
<ripthejacker> indus: ya dats the prob
<ripthejacker> indus: kk
<indus> ripthejacker: i have 2 mbps 15 gb limit
<ripthejacker> indus: ohh
<indus> ripthejacker: which isp yours?
<ripthejacker> indus: me 2mbps 10 gb limit
<gartral> indus: man that sucks.. why have a limit?
<ripthejacker> indus: nivyahbroadband
<indus> gartral: yeah different plans
<klpt> does this look useful? http://freshmeat.net/projects/bmon/
<ripthejacker> indus: wht does it cost?
<indus> ripthejacker: cost?
<indus> ripthejacker: 1300 with taxe
<ripthejacker> indus: 450/m
<indus> lol
<ripthejacker> indus: OMG
<indus> ripthejacker: which state is this
<ripthejacker> indus: mumbai
<gartral> indus in america, we have crap speeds, but no limite (they call 625 kps "the fastest availible"
<indus> ripthejacker: hmm interesting, send me a link
<indus> gartral: america and 625 kbps?
<ripthejacker> indus: they dont have a website
<indus> ripthejacker: this must be some local broadband
<ripthejacker> indus: we have to login to their lan website
<gartral> indus and i ppay$40 USD for that!
<l43a2> thats...
<l43a2> crap
<l43a2> LOL
<indus> ripthejacker: iam from mumbai but never heard of it
<l43a2> wow i get more then that
<FloodBot2> l43a2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l43a2> an im in new zealand
<ripthejacker> indus: ya i think pacenet ally
<l43a2> 24mbit here :|
<indus> ripthejacker: lol pacenet the worst ever i have seen
<ripthejacker> indus: ya its local
<ripthejacker> indus: ya
<ripthejacker> i know
<ripthejacker> its pissnet
<FloodBot2> ripthejacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> ripthejacker: they can never match aritel quality
<ripthejacker> indus: well nivyah is the best we can get
<ripthejacker> indus: does airtel provide lan?
<indus> ripthejacker: which place realy?
<ripthejacker> indus: goregaon
<indus> ripthejacker:bangur nagar stays indus
<ellar> hello, i need some space on my home directory, can i securely delete .kde4old as my kde is running fine?
<indus> :)
<indus> ripthejacker: now in bangalore though
<ryanc_> yay, boot failure right off the bat
<ripthejacker> indus: u frm?
<indus> ripthejacker: bangur nagar
<ripthejacker> ellar: ohhh
<Talvikuutamo> hello, I using Ubuntu 9.10, I have my pictures, videos and documents on an ntfs partition mounted at boot from fstab to "/media/ntfs", and it is not possible to move them in Ubuntu home folders, but I want to be able to link my Ubuntu home folder to the user files folder on the ntfs partition, so that when I click on "Pictures" in the "Places" menu in Ubuntu, I see the pictures in "/media/ntfs/Pictures" and that when I save a picture in Firefox, it goes 
<ripthejacker> indus: lol
<indus> ripthejacker: :)
<ripthejacker> indus: shastri nagar
<ellar> ripthejacker, ohh what?
<indus> ripthejacker: i had that crappy pacenet local , no airtel in bangur nagar
<ripthejacker> ellar: sorry mssg was for indus
<xkenx> whois xkenx
<Dr_Willis> Talvikuutamo:  dont link your 'home' directory to the location. Link the specific subdirectories to the proper locations.
<indus> ripthejacker: you have airtel there?
<ripthejacker> indus: nivyah plans r cheap but they dont have customer care
<ripthejacker> indus: no airtel
<Dr_Willis> Talvikuutamo:  ie: link 'pictures' to /media/windows/whatever/pictures
<indus> ripthejacker: yea thats why its cheap :) no body cares
<ripthejacker> indus: but nivyah is hardly  been down
<ripthejacker> indus: lol
<indus> ripthejacker: try airtel if you plan games online, quality of line is superb
<Talvikuutamo> Dr_Willis: how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Talvikuutamo:  you proberly want to set up fstab to automount the ntfs also at boot time
<ripthejacker> indus: too expensive
<xkenx> i need help with tunapoe2,  in prefs i put audacious2 as sound player  but it only works sometimes when i try to play from tuna
<xkenx> tunapie2*
<Dr_Willis> Talvikuutamo:  the file manger lets you make links. click drag, hold down alt. select 'make lin khere'
<indus> ripthejacker: yeah for normal use any line is ok, but i struggled with pacenet and it was always down
<ripthejacker> indus: so ne help with monitor
<Dr_Willis> Talvikuutamo:  or use the 'ln -s  thisthing thatghing' command
<indus> ripthejacker: ask the local operator, he will know
<ripthejacker> indus: nivyah has only been down twice in 2 months of use
<Talvikuutamo> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<indus> ripthejacker: pacenet also i logged in from cable operator site
<akyapt> do we have something which can restore the data when i have permanently delete????using shift+del
<indus> ripthejacker: they buy bandwidth from the big players, but their connection outside the country sucks, bad routing and equipment
<indus> ripthejacker: you will soon find out as you continue using it :)
<ripthejacker> indus: pacenet sux no response from call centre and always down
<ripthejacker> indus: its not pacenet
<indus> ripthejacker: aks your cable guy, he can monitor, iam sure you have a static ip
<ripthejacker> indus: ive used pacanet b4 wen there was trick to make it unlimited
<ripthejacker> indus: no dynamic
<indus> ripthejacker: he can monitor it
<indus> ripthejacker:you got connection from him? then you can
<ripthejacker> indus: but i want to check on my pc
<ripthejacker> indus: is it so difficult
<indus> ripthejacker: hmm not sure
<indus> !info etherape
<ubottu> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor modeled after etherman. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1build1 (karmic), package size 372 kB, installed size 932 kB
<ripthejacker> indus: i am not good at shell scripts
<indus> ripthejacker: try that
<indus> ripthejacker: etherape
<indus> ripthejacker: ok found it, install bmon
<indus> ripthejacker: or http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<ripthejacker> indus: kk ill check dat out
<indus> ripthejacker: also, use that instead of dat :)
<indus> ripthejacker: helps in future
<ripthejacker> indus: lol
<ripthejacker> indus: ok
<kraut> moin
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<tiox> If anyone replied about my gwinwrap problem, I figured it out. :P
<Infin1ty> i've been trying to rebuild openoffice package, it compiled well, but then at the time building the package i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m5d58e57a this is really annoying since it took me over 5hours to compile it!
 * ryanc_ tries to get things to boot again
<om26er> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held November 16th-20th in Dallas, Texas, USA. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<ryanc_> arg....
<Viki27> hello does someone know how can i use preg_march to catch all english char in text file (i created script that read line by line from text file , i would like to find out which line contains english chars.. ) ?
<gdmsetup> kernel 2.6.32 is goin to be available for karmic?
<maj-cokl> would anyone with intel gma 9* and 9.10 show me output from following command: glxinfo -l | grep 'GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE'
<maj-cokl> thanks much folks
<rags> how to remove a package without removing the associated dependencies....? I've installed the pakge from source and now I want to remove the pre-pakaged one...but it's removing the dependencies as well
<gdmsetup> maj-cokl: GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 4096
<maj-cokl> gdmsetup: hm. thanks much
<bcj> How do I change my GDM log-in screen?  I've installed a new theme from the repo's, but when I run gdmsetup (either from the command line or menu) I only get the chance to change default user - nothing about themes.
<bcj> (Ubuntu 9.10)
<dutchbuntu> rags: sudo apt-get remove [package name]
<soreau> bcj: Since gdm has been restructured, I don't think there is a way to change themes through gdmsetup any longer
<MenZa> That is correct.
<bcj> How does one do it then?
<MenZa> There's a hacky approach to doing it, but as it is currently, shouldn't be recommended.
<soreau> There may be another method, but if there is I do not know of it
<rags> dutchbuntu: That doesn't remove the depedencies?...
<MenZa> bcj: Short answer, you don't.
<bcj> WTF!?
<MenZa> rags: sudo apt-get autoremove will.
<soreau> MenZa: Care to share the hax method?
<soreau> :)
<MenZa> soreau: I don't recall it, but let me have a look around.
<rags> MenZa: oh...ok...Thx
<bcj> Why is it not possible to change the theme?
<rags> MenZa: and aptitude reomves the depnds right?
<MenZa> bcj: It isn't for now.
<MenZa> bcj: I'm sure it's not intended to be closed down entirely :)
<bcj> No, _why_ is it not possible?
<soreau> MenZa: In my minds eye, I see editing a file in /etc somewhere ;)
<tonystark> i need help ppl i just upgrade to 9.10 it says that i had 4 broken packges and i cannot log to internet cuz  my firefox didnt setup while upgrade so i need help
<tonystark> how i could fix my system
<MenZa> bcj: Because the developers probably focused on stability over theming for now. I'm sure it's planned to include it.
<MenZa> soreau: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<MenZa> bcj: You can, however, have a look at the above link.
<soreau> bcj: Because gdm is being restructured so with the current implementation, it is not possible
<cankoy> maj-cokl: can you turn on visual effects? (compiz)
<tonystark> hey room can any one help me here
<tonystark> ?
<MenZa> tonystark: Patience, young padawan. If anyone knows, they will help.
<dutchbuntu> tonystark: patience please
<bcj> Thanks all for your answers - I look forward to the day when GDM gets theming back.
<tonystark> k
<tonystark> srry
<soreau> MenZa: Nice. Thanks for looking that up.
<MenZa> soreau: Welcome.
<maj-cokl> cankoy: i can turn everything i want, but this affects me: bablin
<maj-cokl> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100
<dutchbuntu> tonystark: do you have internet connection in the terminal?
<maj-cokl> cankoy: ^^ sorry
<tonystark> yeah
<tonystark> i do
<tonystark> when i setup firefox in terminal it gives me errors too
<dutchbuntu> tonystark: try this command: 'sudo apt-get install -f' (w/o the quotes)
<Meowpup> ubuntu 9.10 is ok but it still has buggs
<cankoy> maj-cokl: nothing happens on my intel gma based notebook here when i turn on effects, that's why I asked
<MenZa> Meowpup: All software has bugs.
<tonystark> k thx wait
<Meowpup> MenZa: lol my point exactly
<cankoy> maj-cokl: it just falls back to None
<Meowpup> hi all again i am trying to configure these apps http://www.thelinuxlink.net/l4c/programs.html so they auto run with fortune
<tonystark> hey i had that error
<tonystark> /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-3.5_3.5.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1_i386.deb
<tonystark> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gartral> *
<lstarnes> Meowpup: are all other fortune database files removed that do not belong to the christian fortunes?
<tonystark> ?
<tonystark> ?
<lstarnes> Meowpup: simply hiding them won't work.  Moving them out of the fortunes folder will
<dutchbuntu> tonystark: once again, patience please
<Meowpup> LSD|Ninja: yes
<tonystark> k
<Meowpup> lstarnes: ^
<Meowpup> ok
<cankoy> tonystark: apt-get clean; apt-get update; apt-get -f install; apt-get upgrade
<dutchbuntu> tonystark: is that the terminal output of the command I gave you?
<tonystark> yeah
<ryanc_> okay
<dutchbuntu> tonystark: please try this command: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<gartral> i cant get sound out of my chasis's front audio panel, nor do i have a volume controll off the right click context menu for my sound.. wth is happening here?
<ryanc_> why is my initramfs not finding my LVM stuff?
<ryanc_> I can't boot :(
<tonystark> k
<tonystark> thats what came out
<tonystark> dpkg: error processing ubufox (--configure):
<tonystark>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tonystark> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tonystark>  firefox
<tonystark>  firefox-3.5-branding
<FloodBot2> tonystark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dutchbuntu> tonystark: please pastebin the complete output of that command on paste.ubuntu.com Give me the link after that.
<Meowpup> ls
<gartral> i cant get sound out of my chasis's front audio panel, nor do i have a volume controll off the right click context menu for my sound.. what is happening here?
<tonystark> i had no browser right now my firefox dosnt open
<Meowpup> lstarnes: check this out
<Meowpup> fortunes
<Meowpup> fortunes.dat
<Meowpup> fortunes.u8
<Meowpup> kjv
<Meowpup> kjv.dat
<FloodBot2> Meowpup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meowpup> linbread
<lstarnes> Meowpup: pastebin
<dutchbuntu> tonystark: oh yeah, you said that already (
<lstarnes> Meowpup: do not directly paste text into the channel
<adac> For some reason I do not have a bash history after a restart. Any ideas what to do?
<tonystark> hey can i chat direct chat with u
<tonystark> ?
<lstarnes> Meowpup: paste to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com instead
<tonystark> so i can paste whatever i want thier
<tonystark> ?
<Meowpup> ls ok i forgit about pastebin will do
<lstarnes> Meowpup: move fortunes, fortunes.dat, and fortunes.u8 to another location
<dutchbuntu> Okay
<Meowpup> LSD|Ninja: ok then
<Meowpup> ^ lstarnes
<dto> anyone know why recordmydesktop is now compiled without jack support? this makes the audio portion break for me
<pshr_> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<dto> for example when using gtk-recordmydesktop
<om26er> !enter | tonystark
<ubottu> tonystark: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gartral> i cant get sound out of my chasis's front audio panel, nor do i have a volume controll off the right click context menu for my sound.. what is happening here?
<spike> hi, is there a one-package solution to install all the media plugins stuff? mp3, wma, divx etc?
<lstarnes> spike: maybe ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> !medbunti
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medbunti
<Dr_Willis> !medbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medbuntu
<gartral> !medibuntu
<Dr_Willis> grrr...
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zsolt> hi there!i use wine,are windows viruses can cause damage to wine or not?
<Dr_Willis> zsolt:  if you run them with wine. in theory they can.
<spike> thanks
<gartral> zsolt: yes, viruses can attack a wine-enabled system
<om26er> zsolt: no
<lstarnes> zsolt: in theory, they can, but wine often lacks elements of windows that some viruses rely on
<om26er> ok
<Dr_Willis> remove the .wine dir and anything will be erased. so not too hard to remove. but it depends on what the 'virus' in wuestion is doing
<Meowpup> i only ghet this http://imagebin.ca/view/soHHfTeg.html or this http://imagebin.ca/view/V-mp498.html
<qp_pq> how do I uninstall gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> Running a windows trojan in wine that deletes everything on the C: D: E: and soon.. will basiclly erase your users files.
<qp_pq> aptitude remove gnome does not work
<zsolt> if a virus attacks wine can destroy my linux too?
<qp_pq> since gnome is not a package
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  what doyou want to use instead?
<qp_pq> Dr_Willis: xfce or dwm
<lstarnes> zsolt: generally, no
<qp_pq> Dr_Willis: dooesn't matter I just want gnome down
<qp_pq> Dr_Willis: how do I get i tdown ?
<Dr_Willis> zsolt:  users home files would be at risk. but not the whole system
<lstarnes> zsolt: especially if none of your wine drives point to other folders on the system
<Dr_Willis> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ryanc_> Why is busybox in initramfs compiled without an editor?  That is retarded.
<om26er> Dr_Willis: i think they don't work on karmic (psychocats.net)
<gartral> i cant get sound out of my chasis's front audio panel, nor do i have a volume controll off the right click context menu for my sound.. what is happening here?
<zsolt> because i want to use msn messenger with wine,amsn is crap,i tried all,but only empathy works well,but sometimes I can't accept incoming calling
<lstarnes> zsolt: what about pidgin?
<Spixx> gartral: uninstalled some of the media components?
<gartral> Spixx: none at all
<Spixx> lspci | grep audio ?
<gartral> Spixx: other than wine, lm-sensors, and kdde, it's a fresh install of 9.04
<Meowpup> lstarnes: i only ghet this http://imagebin.ca/view/soHHfTeg.html or this http://imagebin.ca/view/V-mp498.html
<gartral> kde*
<zsolt> how can i configure pidgin to videocall msn contacts?
<Spixx> ahh
<Infin1ty> how can i tell "debuild" not to rebuild the whole source and just continue building the packages?
<om26er> zsolt: no idon't think it does that
<Spixx> pidgin cannot handle that at all
<Spixx> check if there are any plugin for it though (pidgin.im)
<zsolt> that's it why I deleted pidgin
<lstarnes> Meowpup: can you use pastebin instead of imagebin next time?
<qp_pq> Dr_Willis: thanks !!
<qp_pq> :)
<ryanc_> hah.  got the darn thing to boot
<gartral> Infin1ty: have you read the manual/
<lstarnes> Meowpup: do you ever get anything different?
<kermit> ahh karmic is sticking relatime on everything, how do i get rid of this?
<ryanc_> now how do i make it do that on it's own :p
<Infin1ty> gartal, i tried to find one, the only thing there is was "man" but it's not so much informative
<ryanc_> oh
<ryanc_> but the boot process hangs
<ryanc_> great......
<ryanc_> how helpful.
<gartral> Infin1ty: man debuild should have a [cryptic] explinaion of the programs function
<om26er> !enter | ryanc_
<ubottu> ryanc_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<suigeneris> I have a problem. I plug in my USB stick. lsusb sees it, dmesg sees it but it isn't mounted
<Infin1ty> gartral, well, i didn't find anything in there that could help me, otherwise i would not ask in here..
<lstarnes> Meowpup: I really have to log off right now.  I'll be back sometime tomorrow.  I will keep my irc client running so that I don't miss any private messages
<om26er> suigeneris: format it from ubuntu and then re-insert
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:   ive seen others and had similer issues. with Usb sticks not getting automounted _ i could mount them by hand however with 'sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt'  Never did figrue out why the issue is there
<suigeneris> om26er, I can't format it, there's data
<durammx> Hi! Need some help on orthos display manager. pme
<Spixx> Dr_Willis: maybe with the rights? are they in all the groups that are needed? HAL don't like you otherwise
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis, it isn't assigned a device name either
<suigeneris> eg sdb
<Zombie> Hello?
<Zombie> I'm getting a whole lot of these.
<om26er> !hello | Zombie
<ubottu> Zombie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Zombie>  1277.320112] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<Zombie> [ 1277.320121] ata2.00: ST_FIRST: !(DRQ|ERR|DF)
<Zombie> Any idea what causes them?
<Dr_Willis> Spixx:  inmy case i could reboot/log out/in and it would auto mount them for about 4 min.. then it would stop.  I thiunk it was a gnome service crashing. but i did a new clean install.. and the issue hasent reappeared.. (could of been some update fixed it also)
<vagothcpp> Can someone recommend me a lightwieght wm that is almost a de but also easy to modify?
<leohartx> i need help with jdbc derby, can some one help me ?
<Spixx> vagothcpp: blackbox, openbox?
<muep__> vagothcpp: it depends a lot on what DE features you need
<sjd> I tried many things, but could not boot to live mode. so not able to fix grub. any new suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  'almost a de' - is a little.. vague. :) you could use rox-filer for your file manager/desktop icons.  + some light wwindow manager. or pcmanfm for icons/filemanager
<Spixx> openbox is the solution ;)
<Dr_Willis> Ive notived that rox-filer 's pinboard feature seems broken in 9.10 :(
<vagothcpp> Spixx, I considered blackbox, have not heard of openbox, anything that is programmed in C/C++ is also great
<yousoboil1> Hello, this is somewhat off topic, but: I did some SEO work for this company and I finished, they will pay me the rest of the money by check but I have a feeling they will do stop payment on the check. Is there some contract I can have them sign before hand so if they do bounce the check I have something to show the judge?
<saulus> is it possible to start gpg-agent at start in Gnome?
<sjd> any other ways to fix grub?
<vagothcpp> Dr_Willis, Well, GNOME is too heavy and is a DE, so not heavy in other words
<ardchoille> vagothcpp: Openbox and windowmaker are my favorites
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  all the light DE's out there are just a light window manager + pcmanfm or rox-filere for the most part. from what ive seen
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  so try them out and see aht you like. You can roll your own
<vagothcpp> ardchoille, Know if Openbox is programmed in C/++ or do I have to go check =P
<lstarnes> vagothcpp: it is
<ardchoille> vagothcpp: no idea
<vagothcpp> Dr_Willis, Roll my own? That sounds like it would take months
<icedwater> vagothcpp: apt-cache show openbox might provide some details.
<indus> yousoboil1: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  err.. for a light de - you take one window manager.. and one file manager to handle the desktop icons.. done..
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  unless theres somthing else you need it to do...
<Infin1ty> gartral, i don't understand what i need to put after --binary-hook= for example, there's no explanation in there
<vagothcpp> Dr_Willis,  can you recommend me a window manager that I can use to do that?
<indus> yousoboil1: also i believe, bouncing a cheque is an offence provided you are in the same country
<icedwater> vagothcpp: I don't think Dr_Willis meant roll-your-own as in code everything from scratch :P
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  flip a coin.. theres a dozen + to choose from.
<icedwater> indus: I find scrunched-up cheques bounce better.
<Dr_Willis> vag any of the XXXbox, flwm, jwm, icewm,
<indus> icedwater: yeah me too :) btw, what is scrunched up?
<vagothcpp> I'll need to do some more research it seems
<icedwater> For 'customisable' substitute 'barebones'
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  yes you don :)
<Dr_Willis> do :)
<icedwater> That's usually what it means :P
<ardchoille> vagothcpp: I think what Dr_Willis meant was windowmaker for the wm and rox-filer for the file manager.. that's what I did and it works great
<gartral> .last gartral
<vagothcpp> I am making a major shift to linux, Win32 API is shitting me too much
<icedwater> indus: when you make a paper ball out of it.
<icedwater> What's the word you'd use for that?
<Dr_Willis> Yea windowmaker is neat in many ways. amazing how well it works dispite its age.. it has some quirks.. but its very useable
<indus> icedwater: :D
<vagothcpp> icedwater, A paper mess
<icedwater> Crushed?
<indus> ya i got it thanks
<indus> funny
<icedwater> :P
<ahvazi> Hi, has anyone else had problems with gnome not automounting ipod after upgrade to karmic?
<qp_pq> ah how well I will feel with Xubuntu
<kermit> how do i turn off relatime?  its set on ALL my mounts somehow
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  one 'issue' will be the menus for all the ubuntu apps. You want to have total controll of the menus ? or You want it to automatically add all the ubuntu apps like you would find in gnome
<qp_pq> finally I'll be able to run stuff at a decent speed
<qp_pq> :)
<qp_pq> on my old toshiba
<vagothcpp> Basically I don't need super heavy graphics, the less memory on my GPU/RAM the better, but still functional
<ardchoille> fluxbox is also quite nice
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  Most any of the window managers mentioned can handle that
<Spixx> vagothcpp: xfce?
<vagothcpp> Dr_Willis, Define total control
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  if you dont put an entry in your menus.. its not there. :) total control
<Dr_Willis> many light wm's do NOT auto-add all the gnome/ubuntu menu items
<vagothcpp> Dr_Willis, Organize it how I wish, and control whats in there, yes
<vagothcpp> uhm, I jus checked, I /join ##linux and i am in #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> untill you find  that you spend more time editing your menus.. then you do working. :)
<vagothcpp> I'm actually going to be running debian
<Dr_Willis> shame! :)
<zetheroo> it really does seem on this Desktop of mine that Karmic is running very sluggish
<courpse> is curl-php in the repo's?
<vagothcpp> Dr_Willis, Out of all the linux distros I have tried, save rolling my own from the GNU Kernel, Debian I am most comfortable with
<om26er> zetheroo: type the system specs here
<icedwater> courpse: Have you checked?
<courpse> i cant find write string.
<MenZa> !info php5-curl | courpse
<ubottu> courpse: php5-curl (source: php5): CURL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.1 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<icedwater> apt-cache search curl | grep php might help, I don't know.
<courpse> ahh ta.
<vagothcpp> I do however love Ubuntu for rearranging my hdd's xD
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  ive learned the basics.. so i can handle them all. :) ill stick with ubuntu for now. I dont have to fight with it near as much as many other disrtos
<MenZa> courpse: for the record, that was a s simple as 'apt-cache search php curl'
<icedwater> Ah that works too.
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: well said
<zetheroo> om26er: I don't think its the system specs per se .. I have the feeling like something is messed up with the graphics side of things .. like the rendering or something ... in Jaunty it was a lot smoother
<vagothcpp> Dr_Willis, Well, atleast we all have a choice at what we want to run with linux, windows there is only one horrible choice
<om26er> zetheroo: nvidia?
<qp_pq> what's thsi braseros shit
<zetheroo> om26er: and I am not even using wobbly windows etc ... I left it on Normal .. yes Nvidia
<qp_pq> my system has all these applications I don't know a shit about
<qp_pq> and I also don't give a shit about them
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp:  you got choices in windows..  Win7-home-basic or win7-home-premium-ultra or win7-ultra-home-basic-premium-business
<om26er> zetheroo: which driver version
<ageeb> qp_pq, relax
<qp_pq> I don't think it's fair for my OS to have so many unshared secrets with me
<zetheroo> om26er: don't know
<qp_pq> I don't like
<qp_pq> it
<Dr_Willis> or win7-uber-ultra-spiffy-ultimate-basic-light-
<vagothcpp> Dr_Willis, Thats not really a choice
<Vinceman> how can you find out which compiler was used to install your kernel?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ageeb> qp_pq, don't like what?
<vagothcpp> And I chose win7-ultimate if you must know, im still unhappy with it
<lstarnes> qp_pq: doesn't windows do the same thing?
<tsimpson> Vinceman: cat /proc/version
<sjd> ?
<qp_pq> will debian have so many stupid packages ?
<sjd> ?
<qp_pq> did I ask for fucking brasero ?
<om26er> zetheroo: just tell me which nvidia card?
<qp_pq> why the fuck do I get brasero
<icedwater> qp_pq: If you know enough, you can remove the packages you don't want.
<tsimpson> !language | qp_pq
<ubottu> qp_pq: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<icedwater> Like so:
<sjd> any clue?
<dangerx89> ciao
<dangerx89> #pr1v3
<icedwater> sudo apt-get remove language-en-vulgarity-#ubuntu
<zetheroo> om26er: its onboard ... let me check
<vagothcpp> !troll
<indus> qp_pq: sudo apt-get install brasero
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<vagothcpp> ?
<MenZa> dangerx89: Please don't advertise that here.
<qp_pq> ubottu: I'm just saying whoever decides what packages should go in default install should remove all these meaningless packages, why do yo I want brasero ?!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<om26er> indus: sudo apt-get purge brasero
<qp_pq> indus: remove maybe
<zetheroo> om26er: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<indus> qp_pq: oh remove yeah apt-get purge
<vagothcpp> sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sda3 copies everything from partition sda2 to sda3 correct?
<tsimpson> qp_pq: brasero is a CD/DVD burning app
<icedwater> sjd: It might help if you actually had a question to ask ...
<MenZa> vagothcpp: should do, yes.
<lstarnes> qp_pq: sudo aptitude purge brasero
<indus> qp_pq: its for burning cds
<qp_pq> yeah cool I don't need it
<tsimpson> so remove it
<indus> qp_pq: why dont you need it?
<qp_pq> I never heard of it
<qp_pq> because I don't write friggin cds
<Vinceman> v4l2 has been installed on my computer, how do I remove it? (it wasn't installed with synaptic)
<icedwater> Been scrolling up a bit and I didn't see a question, only two question marks and a 'any clue?'
<tsimpson> qp_pq: many people do, and expect an app to be installed
<vagothcpp> MenZa, Okay, great, I am an organizational nut, Even the order of my HDD bugs me if its wrong
<indus> qp_pq: ok then remove it, the packages are determined from what a broader range of users will use
<qp_pq> not me
<iceroot> how to check in realtime if a file was added in a specific folder?
<lstarnes> qp_pq: it's not designed for you
 * icedwater nods at tsimpson.
<MenZa> vagothcpp: hehe
<sjd> icedwater: i have been here for the past 3-4 hours. I need to fix my grub after installing windows. but im not able to boot into live mode. as Im stuck at some iniramfs prompt
<lstarnes> qp_pq: it's designed for average users
<qp_pq> aaah
<qp_pq> xubuntu
<icedwater> qp_pq: But you can design it for yourself.
<lstarnes> qp_pq: xubuntu may have it too
<icedwater> Ah, sjd.
<tsimpson> qp_pq: even xubuntu has a CD/DVD burning app by default
<vagothcpp> MenZa, Like how windows deleted my GRUB partition and made it some system reserved crap, ILL SHOW THEM!
<tsimpson> most OSs do
<icedwater> So you got past the grub screen?
<om26er> !pm | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MenZa> vagothcpp: Just, make sure neither of the filesystems are mounted.
<MenZa> Or you might get into a wee bit of trouble.
<MenZa> (Read: explosions and fire)
<vagothcpp> MenZa, Heh, yeh, did that once, lost all my personal data...
<zetheroo> om26er: huh?
<ageeb> qp_pq, i haven't found a mainstream distro that doesn't have a cd burning app installed by default
<icedwater> sjd: Unfortunately I can't stay enough to help, but I just wanted to see that you had a question. :)
<icedwater> I gotta run for classes.
<zetheroo> om26er: I never pm'ed you
<sjd> icedwater: grub screen? I lost grub when i installed Windows. but I have upgraded Karmic on the other HDD
<icedwater> Can anyone help out sjd?
<vagothcpp> Whats the command to poll dd for its status? sudo kill -SIG_USR1 <pid>?
<icedwater> sjd: Hm ... how is it you're getting an initramfs screen, though?
<sjd> icedwater: God knows!
<ct529> hi there!
<Vinceman> is there no way to cleanly uninstall software which wasn't installed with synaptic?
<ct529> I have to download a video from a videocast that is in iTune format .... what application can I use?
<sjd> please I need to fix grub somehow. this is really important. please help
<icedwater> sjd: Maybe get a live CD, boot from that, and try grub-install on the correct partition?
<ageeb> ct529, what's itune format? quicktime?
<sjd> icedwater: yes, i tried more than 3 live cd's. they are taking me to the initramfs prompt.
<icedwater> sjd: Which live CDs?
<sjd> icedwater: jaunty
<icedwater> sjd: I used to have similar problems trying to install jaunty, hardy and intrepid on my current laptop.
<icedwater> sjd: Try burning a karmic one, that should work fine.
<sjd> icedwater: but Karmic wont help me to fix grub1
<ct529> ageeb: well, belss be if I know .... they say itune format .... I have never used itune in my whole life, do not even know what it is ....
<icedwater> How is it you're on IRC, though, sjd?
<ct529> ageeb: I use amarok
<icedwater> sjd: That is a good point. Consider Parted-Magic, then.
<sjd> icedwater: I can boot to windows. but I hate this really.
<icedwater> sjd: I used that to tweak my partitions before.
<sjd> icedwater: Parted-magic?
<ageeb> ct529, have you downloaded the file yet?
<icedwater> sjd: Though it's debatable whether that was the cause of my current partition table problem. :P
<sjd> icedwater: so what do you suggest ?
<icedwater> sjd: Yeah, I think it has some rescue functionality too, like Super Grub Disk. Though I didn't get very far with that, personally.
<d9500> Vinceman, yes, but depending on how it was installed, the process can be fairly easy, or time-consuming. how did you install it? .deb file? build from source?
<ct529> ageeb: nope, because the browser says "protocol not recognise"
<sjd> icedwater: i had given a try with Super Grub disk. but that too got stuck somwhere.
<ct529> ageeb: nope, because the browser says "protocol not recognised", sorry
<icedwater> sjd: I suppose get the USB image of parted magic, copy it to USB, follow the instructions in the readme to make it bootable (one command)
<vagothcpp> I am glad I installed a cat5 cable through my roof, my wireless card was bugging the shit out of me
<sjd> icedwater: let me try
<MenZa> !language | vagothcpp
<ubottu> vagothcpp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<icedwater> sjd: Then boot Parted magic and go to a console
<sjd> icedwater: hmm
<vagothcpp> bugging the s**t out of me ^
<ageeb> ct529, can you pm me the link?
<icedwater> sjd: In the console, sudo chroot to the existing partition where grub is, then do a grub-install
<icedwater> sjd: That's what worked for my case, though it was a relatively simple error 17 with grub.
<Vinceman> d9500 I don't remember exactly
<icedwater> Did you get any sort of error code?
<icedwater> sjd: You can search for the grub error code you got, too.
<vagothcpp> OH GOD, at 5MB/s this dd of 138GiB is going to take forever
<sjd> icedwater: I simply lost the grub as I installed windows after ubuntu.
<icedwater> Apparently 15 and 17 are easy to resolve. Oh, it was eaten, huh.
<sjd> icedwater: grub is not live, to give a code
<sjd> icedwater: yeah
<Vinceman> d9500 I installed it from here:  http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers
<icedwater> sjd: Well, this is a first: grub has been eaten by a grue.
<icedwater> Heh.
<sjd> icedwater: this is obvious that when we install windows after Ubuntu, grub would be lost.
<icedwater> sjd: So try parted-magic -> USB-boot -> chroot -> grub-install /dev/sda0 or something.
<ct529> ageeb: of course
<sjd> icedwater: okay.
<icedwater> sjd: Yes, it is, you're right. But I haven't done that in a while now.
<sjd> icedwater: :)
<ardchoille> !nick | meff
<ubottu> meff: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<plitter> this is probably a stupid question but i cant figure out how to play podcast on amarok, i can subscribe but dont know where to find them and can put them in a playlist but nothing happens when i do the double click
<d9500> Vinceman, looks like it was built from source, so there won't be a listing that synaptic, aptitude, or dpkg can use. do you still have the tarball that the source came compressed in?
<om26er> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<icedwater> sjd: Also, /dev/sda or /dev/hda to install that to the main master boot records ... should work better than /dev/sda1 etc
<icedwater> I should leave now before it's too late .... :P
<sjd> icedwater: okay.
<naftilos76> hi everyone - I cannot redirect an audio stream using pulse to a different target with 9.10! Instead, i could do that with 9.04! Where has that option gone?
<Vinceman> d9500 I can download it again from the site
<Vinceman> d9500: in the future, it really is best to only install with synaptic, isn't it?
<kazoo> Hello, How do i restart OpenSSH?
<d9500> Vinceman, yes or use a .deb file. packages installed from .deb files, i think, have to be installed using dpg from the command line, but it still beats trying to get rid of files installed from source.
<Spixx> kazoo: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Vinceman> d9500: so if I know from what tarball I installed it, how do I uninstall?
<d9500> Vinceman, the reason i asked about the tarball was that i didn't see any instructions to run ./configure prior to make to create a makefile. i'm assuming therefore there was a makefile in there, hopefully.
<d9500> Vinceman, if there was, then download the tarball, extract to the same directory that you originally extracted to before compiling, cd to that directory in terminal, and run sudo make uninstall.
<Vinceman> d9500 ok, thx
<vince> my life was change when im install the first ubuntu on my desktop
<vince> :)
<vince> i love it
<Jimi_Neutral> is anyone having toruble wiht clonezilla in karmic?
<Jimi_Neutral> scuse my typing
<vince> Jimi_Neutral:  i never had problem in karmic
<Jimi_Neutral> vince, it is stopping on a message saying let original init take over
<vince> Jimi_Neutral:  i never use clonezilla
<Jimi_Neutral> vince?
<d9500> Vinceman, if that does not work, then the link you sent me lists what directory it installed the files to. back them up to somewhere else and them either use rm to remove the files, or open nautilus w/ root priveilges (gksudo nautilus) browse to the directory the files are in, and send them to the trash.
<ageeb> Dr_Willis, you around?
<kermit> i just upgraded to karmic, and rsyslogd is eating all the cpu for the first time
<d9500> open nautilus w/ root priveliges*  sorry for the typo
<plitter> this is probably a stupid question but i cant figure out how to play podcast on amarok, i can subscribe but dont know where to find them and can put them in a playlist but nothing happens when i do the double click
<vince> whats the channel for french user who know ?
<ct529> question for the supergurus out there .... how do you stream from an itune repository of videos in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vince> thanks men :)
<isolated>  /set gui_usermenu ON
<d9500> Vinceman, for example,  /lib/modules/[kernel version]/kernel/drivers/media directory. you will need to know the name of the .ko file you want to delete, and again, back up any files before you delete them in case you delete the wrong thing and need to restore it later.
<_ged> hi, is it possible to include an action on a shell script wherein on that action, it will send an email to someone...
<Jimi_Neutral> i just found a post that says karmic fails with clonezilla because of karmics boot scripts....it says to try debian 5.0.3...is that a whole new system?
<iscape> hello, how can one deactivate the desktop on the ubuntu remix? (very slow on my old laptop)
<Vinceman> d9500 this whole operation is rather dangerous, isn't it?
<renee> I'm trying to re-re-re-brand Shiretoko. I can't remember the how to get to the user-agent strings via the browser. Does anyone know?
<Jimi_Neutral> can i roll back to jaunty?
<Vinceman> d9500 I can't undo all the commands on the webpage one by one.. but I can undo the first one I think
<d9500> Vinceman, only if you delete the wrong thing. even then, if you made a backup, you can pop in a live cd, wait for it to boot up and get you to a gui, then mount the drive for your install (ubuntu live cd lets you mount in one click by clicking in xx GB hard disk" icon in "Places") and copy the deleted file/s back over.
<vagothcpp> When I was installing flash player, i get "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'", what does this mean?
<d9500> Vinceman, try download/extract tarball, cd to the extracted files directory, then sudo make uninstall first. it avoids having to manually delete files. Only do the manual delete if that does not work
<Spixx> vagothcpp: are you running a 64bit version?
<vagothcpp> Spixx, Indeed
<Spixx> then you need to use the 64bit version of the flash installer
<Spixx> if you got it from their site that is
<Sincere> how can i check whether my machine is 32 bit or 64bit?
<Vinceman> d9500 does the tarball have to be in the same directory it was installed from?
<vagothcpp> Found it xD
<Spixx> check the version number?
<Sincere> command?
<dutchbuntu> Sincere: depends on your CPU. What CPU do you have?
<Spixx> I was close to saying rm -rf :P but try and google it first cause I don't know
<dutchbuntu> Sincere: you can check the installed version by running 'uname -a' (w/o the quotes)
<Spixx> Don't you remeber from the install
<Jimi_Neutral> is it possible to roll back to a previous flavour of ubuntu
<vagothcpp> Were do I install the .so for firefox?
<Spixx> :/
<ardchoille> Jimi_Neutral: It didn't used to be possible, not sure if that's changed in karmic
<Sincere> Spixx: i dint remember
<dutchbuntu> Jimi_Neutral: not afaik
<MenZa> vagothcpp: ~/.mozilla/plugins, iirc.
<Spixx> vagothcpp: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<Jimi_Neutral> ok thanks guys
<Sincere> 2.6.30-02063003-generic #02063003 SMP Sat Jul 25 10:57:13 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux..does this mean 32 bit or 64bit?
<MenZa> 32-bit, Sincere
<Spixx> 32
<dutchbuntu> Sincere: 32-bit (because of generic)
<MenZa> dutchbuntu: erm, no
<MenZa> Linux dantooine 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vagothcpp> One thing i can say that is good about ubuntu is the community is generally nicer
<MenZa> A 64-bit example. The architecture is set to x86_64, Sincere
<Spixx> ;) whyso no rm -rf stuff :D
<Jimi_Neutral> shall i reinstall or put a post on the fourms about clonezilla not working in karmic properly cause of the boots scripts (apparently) and which forum should i put it on
<dutchbuntu> MenZa: my bad
<MenZa> dutchbuntu: no problem :)
<d9500> Vinceman, ideally yes. not exactly sure why. i remember reading something about "makepath' which I presume is the path (/path/to/directory) that the original source was built and installed from. on that, i could be wrong.
<Spixx> Jimi_Neutral: doesnt ubuntu give you a bugg report thingy?
<dell_> lol NEWBIES!
<dell_> nix newbs
<Jimi_Neutral> Spixx, dunno, im not that long a user
<dell_> VASSUP
<Spixx> Jimi_Neutral: do you get any error msg at all?
<Spixx> where does they occur? check in /var/log/* ?
<dell_> Jimi
<dell_> whats the problem
<Jimi_Neutral> Spixx, no, it just hangs on "Let original init take over"
<Vinceman> d9500 does the hg clone command copy a tarball from the web to your harddisk?
<d9500> Vinceman, if you plan on doing a lot of compiles from source, it might be a good idea to build a /src or /sourcecode directory inside your /home/yourusername directory, then extract all your tarballs there before building. i wish i'd thought of that back when i tried to build the nouveau driver for my nvidia card a few months back.
<Jimi_Neutral> clonezilla hangs on "let original init take over"
<dell_> give me a couple lines before
<d9500> Vinceman, you're talking about mercurial there. which unfortunately, i'm not familiar with. if it's anything like git, which uses git clone to obtain source files, then yes, i would presume it does
<Jimi_Neutral> dell, ok one sec
<eid> i need to know how to install programs on linux ubuntu?
<sjgdfg> eid Software Center?
<sjgdfg> eid, Software Center
<Jimi_Neutral> dell_, creating one time_tine_use dir..../opt/drbl....done! Try to remove nosharecache in /etc/fstab.... Done. NFS-root directories are mounted.
<d_rwi1> eid: apt-get install *
<dutchbuntu> eid: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<Jimi_Neutral> dell_, and then the nex tone is "Let original init take over"
<Jimi_Neutral> i saw somewhee online that soneone said it was cause of karics boot scripts
<eid> sjgdfg: i know but i have an external program i downloaded form the internet
<eid> sjgdfg:how can i ?
<tishikawa1> eid what program?
<eid> sjgdfg: for example
<eid> sjgdfg: komodo edit
<tishikawa1> eid: if they supplied an ubuntu .deb file, just double click it
<sjgdfg> eid, if it's not compiled just double click it or run it by ./(program name)
<eid> ok i will try it thanx guys
<d_rwi1> my fluxbox menu is reverting to the previous settings
<dutchbuntu> eid: http://usefulubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/03/installing-komodo-edit-5.html
<Spixx> eid: don't forgett that you need to make it executable to chmod +x ./program
<Vinceman> d9500, I get this error when trying to uninstall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319916/  I guess i'llh ave to manually delete, right?
<eid> spixx:  what is the chmod +x
<d_rwi1> ubuntu 8.04 is reverting the fluxbox-menu, how to make it permanent
<Vinceman> eid it sets execution rights to your file
<Spixx> if you have a script or program you need to make it executable otherwise it wont work
<Spixx> cya
<d_rwi1> eid: it will change the file pemission to x(executable)
<eid> vinceman mmm
<d9500> Vinceman, is there a plain text file labeled "makefile" in the uncompressed tarball's directory? if not, then you may be able to create one by cd'ing to the directory and running ./configure. otherwise, yes, you will need to manually uninstall.
<mataks> help pls.. i just bought an external sound card because my internal soundcard is not working.. how can i change the settings to use the external soundcard?
<d_rwi1> ﻿ubuntu 8.04 is reverting the fluxbox-menu, how to make it permanent
<d9500> at least, i think that would create a makefile. i'm not too up-to-date on compiling
<Vinceman> d9500 there is a makefile
<Vinceman> d9500 so I will have to manually uninstall :(
<eyalw> Hi, im doing some OS homework, i have a select() system call with one socket fd im listening to, and i get a -1 return value from time to time, but too often, what should i do, what does it mean?
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  if you are lucky a 'sudo make uninstll' may work
<bigbrovar> .
<d9500> Vinceman, then maybe the makefile doesn't include a script to uninstall? i've had that happen with gnome-menu before, trying to remove it after a compile from source. looks like manual may be the only way to do it.
<d_rwi1> ﻿ubuntu 8.04 is reverting the fluxbox-menu after some days, how to make it permanent(redirected here)
<MenZa> !ot | eyalw
<ubottu> eyalw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<d9500> Dr_Willis, he did sudo make uninstall. see the pastebin
<unimatrix> !kms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kms
<Dr_Willis> d9500:  one reason to use those auto-deb commands. :) i guess
<Vinceman> d9500 but there's no list of files and where they're installed
<Dr_Willis> Vinceman:  rerun make install and watch install  where it install stuff? :)  many times things are set to install to  /usr/local or /opt/ by default - makes cleaning them out easier
<Vinceman> ok
<d9500> Vinceman, unless the documenatation you sent me earlier was wrong, it said the module/s would be in  /lib/modules/[kernel version]/kernel/drivers/media
<akyapt> can any 1 tell me   is it  possible to get the deleted data?
<mataks_> help pls.. i just bought an external sound card because my internal soundcard is not working.. how can i change the settings to use the external soundcard?
<Vinceman> Dr_Willis, this is a lot of work though
<Vinceman> a good programmer will have made an uninstall feature
<cutout> Am having trouble connecting to windows VPN on 9.10 it worked fine on 9.04, here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/319922/
<cutout> can anyone help me?
<d9500> Vinceman, yes, it's a hassle. using synaptic or aptitude is much easier. you can use checkinstall for source builds though, if you need something for which there is no .deb file.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<d_rwi1> ﻿ubuntu 8.04 is reverting the fluxbox-menu after soem days, how to make it permanent(redirected)
<J13R> quick question: is bash shipped with ubuntu by default or just dash?
<dutchbuntu> akyapt: how did you delete data?
<dutchbuntu> J13R: bash=default
<akyapt> dutchbuntu:shift+del
<Vinceman> d9500: so you have tar files, deb files and synaptic.. any other ways of installing stuff?
<Vinceman> probably more, there have to be
<ecto> hello everybody!
<dutchbuntu> akyapt: thats permanently gone
<Dr_Willis> Bash is the default USER shell.. dash is the default system shell J13R
<dutchbuntu> akyapt: unless you have a backup, there is no way of restoring
<akyapt> dutchbuntu: what kind of back up
<mataks_> help pls.. i just bought an external sound card because my internal soundcard is not working.. how can i change the settings to use the external soundcard?
<ecto> can someone help me i'm trying to install ubuntu server and when i select 'install ubuntu server' it brings up a dialog box with the word install and an ok button, and you select that and it returns to the menu
<tamir> hi
<Vinceman> are there many children here?
<dutchbuntu> akyapt: USB flash drive, CD/DVD, second HDD... any manually created backup
<cutout> what about vpn?
<tamir> hkh
<tamir> hi
<tamir> hey what s up all
<d9500> Vinceman, standalone installs. those are tarballs that extract to a directory with a binary and all the libraries that it needs to run. for example, mozilla's beta builds of firefox for linuxthat you download from their website are standalone installs, if i recall correctly
<akyapt> dutchbuntu: ohh......that kind of ...no other way of getting ?
<J13R> Dr_Willis: thanks
<ecto> can anyone help ?
<dutchbuntu> akyapt: no. why did you use shift+del in the first place?
<d_rwi1> ﻿ubuntu 8.04 is reverting the fluxbox-menu, how to make it permanent
<akyapt> dutchbuntu: coz in windows theres 1 software by wich we can get the data deleted permanently........i thought itll be there in ubuntu .
<kermit> i just upgraded to karmic and it's turning off my display after just 1 minute of idle.. i dont have it set in the power options though, where can i stop that?
<spike> hi, I've followed the restricted format page and installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. I've also followed the one me medibuntu and installed w32codes, but Is till can't play wma files with totem
<spike> VLC plays the files but I get no sound
<lobi_> hello i have ubuntu 9.04 (64-bit) i use this script to convert video http://exposureroom.com/members/Georg.aspx/tutorials/post/77/  . i get error Unknown encoder 'libx264'
<d9500> Vinceman, the hierarchy of preference is as follows 1) available in synaptic or by running aptitude install [package] from command line, 2) available as a .deb file that you can double-click to install, 3) available as a standalone install, 4) available as a fedora .rpm that you can convert to a deb with alien. 5) source code. the last one can be a nuisance if the distributor doesn't provide proper uninstall scripts.
<spike> totem complains about decoding failing
<akyapt> dutchbuntu: i was deleting some other file but by mistake my ppt got deleted
<dutchbuntu> akyapt: ubuntu != windows. In Ubuntu, gone=gone
<Dr_Willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<akyapt> dutchbuntu: lol ...thanks
<d9500> Vinceman, at least that's how i see it, in order of least hassle to most.
<dutchbuntu> akyapt: np
<d_rwi1> ﻿ubuntu 8.04 is reverting the fluxbox-menu, how to make it permanent
<Vinceman> d9500 let me write this down
<demonbell> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<kubanc> if i try to in windows xp shared folder from ubuntu computer i need to type username and password? what username and password must I type ?
<d_rwi1> !fluxbox-menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluxbox-menu
<tstebut> gic
<dutchbuntu> d_rwi1: maybe you have more luck in #fluxbox
<tstebut> hello
<eberry> Hello, I installed Karmic Koala, and I am having trouble with my clock.  Am I in the right place to talk to an expert and find a solution?
<Vinceman> d9500 normally speaking it shouldn't be a huge problem if there's a couple of unused files on your harddisk somewhere, right?
<ardchoille> eberry: you're in the right place
<dutchbuntu> !ask | eberry
<ubottu> eberry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eberry> Thanks, ubottu and archoille
<d9500> Vinceman, no need to write it down. just bookmark http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware  there's a more detailed explanation of that hierarchy there.
<d9500> Vinceman, as for the used files, no, unless they're modules that are being loaded at startup that you don't want loaded (old drivers, etc.)
<d9500> unused files*
<d_rwi1> ﻿dutchbuntu, they redirected me here
<Vinceman> ok, i gtg
<Blizzerand_> !jigdo
<kubanc> if i try to in windows xp shared folder from ubuntu computer i need to type username and password? what username and password must I type ?
<ubottu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<Rupp> General linux question here. Can I delete everything from a borked install except the grub and use it for frugal install? I am using the grub right now but didn't know if I could do that
<eberry> I am dual-booting Karmic Koala and Windows XP.  I live in the Central Europe time zone.  The time on the gnome applet reads "11:10", but it is actually 12:10.
<Marxisme> hi guys
<noneNN> when is kernel 2.6.32 goin to be available for karmic?
<erUSUL> noneNN: never;
<erUSUL> !latest | noneNN
<ubottu> noneNN: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Marxisme> I have a problem with the ssh tunnel, ssh -D port user@server.net channel 4: open failed: administratively prohibited, can someone help me ?
<boblesax31> bonjour
<dutchbuntu> eberry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<noneNN> erUSUL, never? how come?
<eberry> Hi dutchbuntu.  I have been to this page without success.
<ardchoille> noneNN: ubottu explained it
<erUSUL> noneNN: read what ubottu told you
<Marxisme> boblesax31: /j #ubuntu-fr ;)
<boblesax31> je me trouve en france
<wolf89> hi guys!
<Marxisme> boblesax31: va sur le canal #ubuntu-fr
<d9500> noneNN, already available. https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<wolf89> i've got a problem with pidgin..
<noneNN> i know but not in repos
<d9500> noneNN, download the relevant .deb files and click to install.
<Marxisme> I have a problem with the ssh tunnel, ssh -D port user@server.net channel 4: open failed: administratively prohibited, can someone help me ?
<wolf89> i've tried to install it, but it tells me that there are not safe components..
<Marxisme> please
<wolf89> help?
<d9500> noneNN, no, nor will it be. ubuntu keeps the same kernel version across a given release.
<wolf89> ho can i install it?
<boblesax31> oki
<dutchbuntu> eberry: so you set up your time zone correctly?
<eberry> dutchbuntu: yes, using the instructions on the UbuntuTime page
<schwezzy> did you account for daylight savings
<noneNN> i think they should put .32 on the repos, make a huge difference for people who uses intel gma video card
<eberry> schwezzy: how do I account for daylight savings?
<MenZa> noneNN: Suggest it in #ubuntu-motu, then.
<Marxisme> nobody ?
<schwezzy> eberry: go to the next timezone
<frogzoo> eberry: typically, set your time zone correctly
<frogzoo> and ubuntu calculate DST for you
<eberry> schwezzy: that doesn't sound right
<erUSUL> noneNN: .32 has not even been released by kernel.org is rc7 at the moment...
<eberry> frogzoo: I think my timezone is set correctly
<frogzoo> eberry: what's your TZ?
<MenZa> noneNN: If what erUSUL says is correct, then don't bother - RC kernels will not be packaged.
<eberry> frogzoo: Central Europe
<schwezzy> if for whatever reason it's not calculating correctly, make the correction yourself
<MenZa> eberry: I run CET with no problem; automagically adjusts DST and such as well.
<frogzoo> eberry: the it will probably just work
<noneNN> what is motu?
<MenZa> !motu > noneNN
<ubottu> noneNN, please see my private message
<noneNN> i mean whats that channel?
<eberry> MenZa: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<MenZa> eberry: Karmic, 9.10.
<d9500> noneNN, kernel upgrades can also break things. like binary drivers (ahem, nvidia comes to mind.) putting in repo would automatically install it when update-manager detected it as a newer version. i don't think the ubuntu maintainers wwant to have entire kernel upgrades with the potential to have to reload 1) binary modules that cannot be distributed in kernel, and 2) any manually compiled modules a user has made.
<MenZa> But it has been since 5.10 :)
<eberry> MenZa: I just had this problem when I updated to Karmic (9.10)
<MenZa> eberry: Could your BIOS clock be screwing up stuff?
<eberry> MenZa: How would I know?
<MenZa> eberry: Hm, could you outline the problem exactly, again? I didn't catch the first part.
<schwezzy> restart your computer and follow the prompt to get to bios
<eberry> I'll restate my problem
<schwezzy> generally f2 or del
<MenZa> Excellent.
<qp_pq> wow I cannot believe how much stuff I have to remove
<qp_pq> from my ubuntu
<qp_pq> to make it run decent
<qp_pq> I'm switching to gentoo I guess
<erUSUL> qp_pq: good luck and farewell then
<Dr_Willis> qp_pq:  have fun.. bye...
<noneNN> for regular users i think, it would make a big difference, i dont do that stuff i mean modules?... kernel 2.6.32 is a nice upgrade
<dutchbuntu> qp_pq: happy gentoo-ing then
<Dr_Willis> by the time i got my gentoo box updated.. new updates were out...
<d9500> noneNN, if you just need newer intel gma video card drivers, there's probably a ppa for that
<qp_pq> dutchbuntu: :P
<GIR7590> Hey all, stupid question, but I find myself having to install SDL dev libs a lot on random computers and during reinstalls, and I was wondering if there was a way to install all of them simutaneously. I really dislike having to apt-cache SDL and pick out the dev libs all the time...
<eberry> I have just updated from Jaunty to Karmic.  Now the clock in my GNOME applet reads one hour earlier than it should.  I am in Central European time, and the time here is 12:18, but the time in the applet reads 11:18.  Furthermore, when I type "sudo hwclock --show" in the command line, it returns a time that is too early by one hour.  If I type "sudo hwclock --utc" it returns the correct time.
<erUSUL> noneNN: stop that; we've told you that that won't happen. And here none has the power to change that so take the "petition" to launchpad or another channel
<Dr_Willis> GIR7590:  apt-get supports wildcards I recall..  :) or make a script that installs teh ones you need.
<noneNN> d9500, im using xorg edgers, but the difference came with kernel 2.6.32
<qp_pq> GIR7590: scp to all , ssh to all aptitude install , or make some Perl script using Expect.pm to automate the install
<noneNN> i tell you, its HUGE difference
<MenZa> eberry: Humm, sounds weird. Could you try installing ntpdate and do 'sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org'?
<kleftisx> hello, i have a question: I have already installed to my pc XP and windows7 but i want to make a triple boot with ubuntu 9.10 without formating the disk. what kind of partition i must to do? and to be able to see the grub menu?
<MenZa> noneNN: What erUSUL said. Please stop.
<FedoRules> Join Fedora Noob !
<MenZa> FedoRules: How about no. Please stop spamming the channel.
<eberry> MenZa: 16 Nov 11:20:17 ntpdate[3321]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<qp_pq> FedoRules: where did you come out all of a sudden ?
<GIR7590> Cool. I didn't know it accepted wildcards, thanks all. :D
<MenZa> eberry: Humm.
<FedoRules> ok
<Dr_Willis> kleftisx:  linux will want a ext2/3/4 parrtiion.  You will need to resize or some how free up some drive space for linux to inssrtall to
<kleftisx> Dr_Willis : i will also need a swap space right?
<mr_boo> how do i enable the fglrx proprietary driver in karmic?
<MenZa> eberry: Try going to System → Administration → Time and Date. What is 'Configuration' set to?
<erUSUL> mr_boo: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<aperson> I don't have a system bell, is there a replacement for watch -b ?
<mr_boo> erUSUL: it won't take affect
<eberry> MenZa: "Keep synchronized with Internet servers"
<MenZa> eberry: And what server is it set to?
<d9500> noneNN, you got the new kernel installed, right? as much as i agree that having the kernel available wouldbe nice, the ubuntu team has decided not to. generally, i think the idea is that if you're able to figure out you need a new kernel for the included modules, you should be able to figure out how to download and click a .deb file. ubuntu tries to strike a balance between stable but older (debian for instance) and bleeding edge (gentoo for example). i
<d9500> f you want bleeeding edge, try arch or fedora)
<eberry> One in Switzerland, one in Illinois (UIUC), and one in New York (Cornell)
<erUSUL> !ati | mr_boo read about alternative methods
<ubottu> mr_boo read about alternative methods: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zeo> -hub.eu.trsohbet.com
<MenZa> eberry: Try unticking all of them, and adding 'pool.ntp.org'
<mr_boo> erUSUL: thanks
<MenZa> eberry: It seems like a really odd issue. I'm just stumbling in the dark here, but hey, it's worth a shot.
<Dr_Willis> kleftisx:  a swap partition is normally needed also yes
<MenZa> it's what I synchronise with.
<eberry> MenZa: I've made the change.  How do I get the clock to sync?
<MenZa> eberry: Good question.
<MenZa> eberry: Out of curiosity, have you set any Locations in the clock applet?
<eberry> MenZa: Many
<MenZa> eberry: Hmm, any of them being in the UK?
<eberry> MenZa: No
 * MenZa boggles.
<eberry> MenZa: One is set for "GMT"
<MenZa> Ah.
<MenZa> I can't say I've ever seen this issue before - it seems weird. Could you check your BIOS clock? I.e. restart your computer, then follow the prompt to load your BIOS (normally del, F2, or F12)
<MenZa> Because that might be conflicting
<eberry> MenZa: But (further strangeness), it reads "GMT (new line) 10:26 GMT -1"
<MenZa> O_O
<MenZa> Yes, that is *very* weird.
<digitalfiz> anyone here use secondlife in 64bit ubuntu?
<eberry> MenZa: Is there a way to get my bios time without restarting?  It's a bit of a pain...
<MenZa> eberry: Alas, no.
<MenZa> :(
<eberry> MenZa: OK
<schwezzy> eberry: you can set the system time
<schwezzy> through ubuntu
<digitalfiz> im having choppy sound issues with softwares that use alsa
<MenZa> schwezzy: So far, no major success. I want to check if the BIOS is conflicting somehow.
<erUSUL> digitalfiz: i connected once with the emerald client
<ardchoille> eberry: not sure it will help, but what I do is install ntp from the repos and keep the clock synced with internet servers, works here
<MenZa> ardchoille: Already tried.
<MenZa> 7w 76
<ardchoille> MenZa: ah, ok
<digitalfiz> i connect fine im just having really choppy sound im watching pavcontrol and it looks like it keeps disconnecting connecting as a stream
<digitalfiz> when i make vlc use alsa it is choppy for a bit too but it clears up but vlc isnt as intensive as secondlife
<digitalfiz> so i was wondering if there was a buffer control for the alsa to pulse connection
<UF-Gast882> hey jemand da der mir vllt mit wlan problemen weiterhelfen kann`?
<MenZa> Would someone notify eberry that I have to leave due to a meeting soon when he returns? Thanks.
<MenZa> !de | UF-Gast882
<ubottu> UF-Gast882: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<GIR7590> Alright, I tried the wildcards, however they seem to work quite oddly in aptitude... I type "sudo apt-get install lidsdl*-dev" and it comes up with a whole mess load of packages, none of them (Except for one) are even remotely sdl packages...
<GIR7590> Is there something wrong with what I am doing?
<mikey2> fuck me in the ass
<luiX_> hi all
<GIR7590> Hey luiX
<luiX_> i'm trying to get working a deb repository
<mikey2> son of a whore
<JonathanEllis> I am installing Net Book Remix on an Eee PC which only has a 4GB flash drive. How much space do I need to allocate to the root partition so I can make the home partition as big as possible?
<Spixx> mikey2: here?
<GIR7590> Well, anyone know what's up with apt?
<luiX_> it works fine on local (entry in /etc/apt/sources.list: deb file:/var repo/) but not remotely (entry: deb http://192.168.1.x/repo) I have a symbolic link on /var/www/repo pointing to /var/repo, any idea?
<mikey2> i hate windows vista i am going too get windows 7
<mikey2> Spixx what the matter
<Spixx> ;) nothing, and vista is nice if you got a good computer :p
<mikey2> your right
<ubuntu> Hi. I often use command 'xset dpms force off' to turn off laptop display including background light. It worked fine in Ubuntu 9.04 without any problems. But on 9.10, something turns the light again on (DPMS -> blank screen) after some period of time, for me example 1 minut til 4 minutes.
<Carsten-> hey guys... just tried to login to my new ubuntu installation, was able to earlier today no problem, now i am unable to get by GDM if i drop to a command line, I can login ok, but GDM wont let me pass. Does anyone have any ideas re this?
<mikey2> well i have a 12 year old shit rag pc from back to the future lol
<Spixx> hehe ;)
<mikey2> nah i have a brand new hp nnotebook lol and vista was treating me good untill i gots a virus lol
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mikey2> fuck you you dumb bot thing
<llutz> !language | mikey2
<ubottu> mikey2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GIR7590> Guess I'll re-post my question... (Copypasta from above) I tried the wildcards, however they seem to work quite oddly in aptitude... I type "sudo apt-get install lidsdl*-dev" and it comes up with a whole mess load of packages, none of them (Except for one) are even remotely sdl packages...
<kermit_> ignore mikey
<mikey2> i will if these bot tinhgs leave me the hell alone
<kermit_> ignore mikey 2
<mikey2> ignore me shut your mouth
<desen> Hi kids. Currently i`m running Ubuntu Hardy (8.04) and i`m encountering some problems. For example: i customize the keyboard (to use specific characters from my language). all goes good, until i restart / shutdown the PC. after that, its like it resets the customization i have made. any ideas why this is happening ?
<wgrant> mikey2: Cease that, please.
<mikey2> alright sorry
<llutz> !ops | mikey2 abusing
<ubottu> mikey2 abusing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kermit_> what language do u use
<desen> kermit_ romanian
 * GIR7590 sighs...
<kermit_> romanian
<python_root> kermit_: kewl
<sassyn> Hi
<sassyn> I need help
<kermit_> mikey dont polite
<python_root> sassyn: ask question in one line
<Carsten-> hey guys... just tried to login to my new ubuntu installation, was able to earlier today no problem, now i am unable to get by GDM if i drop to a command line, I can login ok, but GDM wont let me pass. Does anyone have any ideas re this?
<ardchoille> sassyn: please state the issue
<kermit_> yes, let us help ur problem
<sassyn> What is better to use fglrx ot radeon?
<sassyn> I have ATI card onboard
<sassyn> And Configure Xfree86
<sassyn> open firefox
<sassyn> install flash
<sassyn> but it is very slow
<wgrant> !enter | sassyn
<ubottu> sassyn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sassyn> OK SORRY
<muep__> sassyn: depends a lot on the model of your GPU
<sassyn> muep__: It is a onboard radeon
<desen> HELP PLEASE! Currently i`m running Ubuntu Hardy (8.04) and i`m encountering some problems. For example: i customize the keyboard (to use specific characters from my language). all goes good, until i restart / shutdown the PC. after that, its like it resets the customization i have made. any ideas why this is happening ? if i check the keyboard settings, all the modifications i made are there, but simply do not apply while pressing the keys
<Meowpup> wtf have they done to grub in karmic
<organichicken> quick question, i recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10 and am missing the "Advanced" tab under System > Administration, any way to retrieve or access it?
<wgrant> !grub2 | Meowpup
<ubottu> Meowpup: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<muep__> sassyn: fglrx is only available for the new models, or for old Ubuntus
<f4lcokian> hey guys..
<sassyn> muep__ So if I used 9.10 karmic - should I use the ATI or RADEON?
<muep__> sassyn: what radeon model?
<sassyn>  VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
<sassyn>         BoardName   "ES1000"
<sassyn>         BusID       "PCI:5:5:0"
<muep__> sassyn: doesn't say much about the GPU model
<shyguy> Á¿wth,so many people here
<muep__> sassyn: how about lspci | grep VGA
<sassyn> 05:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)
<shyguy> how are you? otaku
<Irakirashia> Look this people :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328146
<sassyn> muep__: is the fglrx moulde is only for GPU ?
<organichicken> hi everyone.. i recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10 and am missing the "Advanced" tab under System > Administration, is there anyway to retrieve or access it?
<python_root> zetheroo: good to see u back
<zetheroo> python_root: hi again
<zetheroo> python_root: I just got my slow system issue fixed ...
<wgrant> organichicken: There was never an Advanced option under System -> Administration. Are you sure that's what you mean?
<muep__> sassyn: I'm trying to find out if that model is very new, or very old... I'm not familiar with it at all
<om26er> zetheroo, how?
<python_root> zetheroo: what u did ?
<zetheroo> python_root: I had to update to the latest Nvidia drivers ... now its flying
<zetheroo> om26er: ah there you are
<python_root> zetheroo: Commands ?
<zetheroo> om26er: i was looking for you :)
<om26er> zetheroo, i was installing new system
<zetheroo> om26er: I am going to have to post the info on my tech blog
<om26er> zetheroo, yes great
<sassyn> muep__: Any more feedbakc?
<zetheroo> python_root: you also have Nvidia?
<Carsten-> hey guys... just tried to login to my new ubuntu installation, was able to earlier today no problem, now i am unable to get by GDM if i drop to a command line, I can login ok, but GDM wont let me pass. Does anyone have any ideas re this?
<organichicken> wgrant: i'm actually trying to change the start up options to prompt for password at boot, and a search led me to the "advanced" tab...
<om26er> zetheroo, what was the solution
<python_root> zetheroo: check my blog yoo www.club-open-source.blogspot.com
<zetheroo> om26er: thanks so much ... i knew it had something to do with the graphic drivers
<python_root> zetheroo: No indel default graphics
<zetheroo> python_root: looking ... oh ok
<wgrant> organichicken: You mean System->Administration->Login Screen?
<muep__> sassyn: it's very old. fglrx doesn't support old cards, only those from the R600 generation onwards, meaning HD2000 series and newer
<sassyn> muep__: Where did u got this info?
<python_root> zetheroo: saw my blog ?
<d9500> muep__, http://ati.amd.com/products/server/compare.html says it's a server gpu, and judging from the left to right chronological order, i'd say probably a newer one
<zetheroo> python_root: yes :) you a puppy linux user?
<d9500> but not high performance or new
<muep__> zetheroo: it's from 2006
<d9500> in comparison to their desktop radeon cards.
<muep__> zetheroo: and it seems it's based on the R100 generation
<python_root> No that is written by my partner
<kazoo> how do i start lighttpd?
<zetheroo> muep__: ummm ... what?
<python_root> zetheroo: No that is written by my partner i am mastermind
<muep__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units#Radeon_R100_.287xxx.29_series
<organichicken> wgrant: in Login Screen i only seem to be able to prompt for user at startup, not prompt for password
<zetheroo> python_root: sorry? you have more than one author on the blog?
<wgrant> organichicken: Prompting for the user will also prompt for a password.
<luiX_> i always get a 404 from my deb repository, is directory structure obligatory?
<python_root> zetheroo : other 5 posts are by me . yes a helping hand
<om26er> luiX_, use other mirror
<ardchoille> !ot | python_root
<ubottu> python_root: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sassyn> <muep__> I don't get
<zetheroo> python_root: here is mine :) http://techiesrus.wordpress.com/
<sassyn> <muep__> So this is a old card?
<python_root> zetheroowould u like to join ?
<organichicken> wgrant: automatically?? wow should have figured that out.. thanks a bunch :D
<BELLINXFELON> what can I use to convert video files from one format to another?
<d9500> muep__,  it may be from 2006, but it's still being sold in new servers. system76 uses it in all their servers. i knew i'd seen the name before
<desen> HELP PLEASE! Currently i`m running Ubuntu Hardy (8.04) and i`m encountering some problems. For example: i customize the keyboard (to use specific characters from my language). all goes good, until i restart / shutdown the PC. after that, its like it resets the customization i have made. any ideas why this is happening ? if i check the keyboard settings, all the modifications i made are there, but simply do not apply while pressing the previously assigned
<desen> hotkeys
<d9500> all their rackmount servers*
<kazoo> Hello, How do i start lighttpd and put files into that dir so it will work?
<muep__> d9500: radeon supports it
<bazhang> zetheroo, take this to offtopic please; no advertising
<python_root> ardchoille: lol see the blog it is related k >
<kazoo> `brandon` | lighttpd
<luiX_> om26er, i'm trying to make my own repo work
<zetheroo> python_root: I don't think I would have the time ....
<kazoo> !lighttpd | `brandon`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lighttpd
<zetheroo> bazhang: sure ... was not "advertising" btw! :-/
<muep__> d9500: and since it's more for servers, why would fglrx need to support it?
<om26er> luiX_, i don't know anything about that
<karix> hi
<kazoo> !lamp | `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<python_root> zetheroo: Cool i need content i will format it i was thinking to start some thing like tutorial posts
<sassyn> <muep__> Are u talking 2 me?
<d9500> muep__, wasn't suggesting that fglrx would. actually, from what i've read of fglrx, i'm not sure i'd want to use it at all unless i had to
<bazhang> python_root, offtopic please also
<luiX_> om26er, ok, thanks :D
<muep__> sassyn: as far as I know, your graphics card isn't supported by fglrx
<zetheroo> python_root: we should probably continue this in a PM
<muep__> sassyn: so the only logical option is to use the radeon driver for it
<karix> just got a quick question.. don't know if this is the best place to ask though. Has anyone had much luck getting wine to work with games in the 64bit install of Karmic?
<sassyn> muep__ fglrx mean Graphics library support (version)
<Dr_Willis> karix:  works for me
<vivid> karix, works for me
<wgrant> muep__, sassyn: In addition, that card does not do 3D, so there would be little benefit in using fglrx.
<muep__> sassyn: fglrx is the non-free graphics driver from AMD/Ati
<om26er> !wfm
<python_root> zetheroo: i agree
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<karix> damn, must just be me :/ I can't get physx to install
<karix> and borderlands needs it
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  but thats what he asked for,,,, :)
<vivid> karix, did you read appdb? you should probably ask about that in winehq
<JonathanEllis> I am installing Net Book Remix on an Eee PC which only has a 4GB flash drive. How much space do I need to allocate to the root partition so I can make the home partition as big as possible?
<sassyn> wgrant, muep__ 10x
<om26er> Dr_Willis, ok sir
<sassyn> wgrant, muep__: Supported by ATI Catalyst™ Professional Edition - What does it mean?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  :)
<karix> vivd, Yeah I did. borderlands gets a gold rating, but another 64bit user is struggling as well
<frittmann> Hi all, I'm new to this channel, and new to Ubuntu. I am just experimenting with it at the moment, and have a Hardy Heron installation running under VirtualBox on my Acer Aspire One netbook.
<vivid> karix, #winehq
<Dr_Willis> karix:  physx - Hmm,., not tried any games that Require that..
<karix> vivid, thanks mate
<khunt> I created a .desktop file. Deleted it from the menu. Now id I put the same .desktop file in /usr/share/applications it will not work unless I rename the file to something different than the original
<khunt> is this a bug?
<bidossessi> frittmann: welcome. so how do you like it? having any problems anyone here can help you with?
<jrib> khunt: how did you delete it from the menu?
<ardchoille> khunt: .desktop files should also work in ~/.local/share/applications
<khunt> right click edit menu
<frittmann> Hi ﻿bidossessi, thanks for the welcome. I'm really liking it so far. Had a problem getting the USB going at first, but that was a VM problem, not a Ubuntu thing. No, I'm just here to learn.
<qp_pq> how do I get antialiasing on xfce ?
<khunt> frittmann I have an AA1 Im using karmic netbook remix on that runs well all hardware works oob
<qp_pq> I want to get antialiased fonts
<qp_pq> my eyes are hurtingwithout
<jrib> khunt: as ardchoille hinted, that creates a new .desktop in ~/.local/share/applications/ with the same name that contains something like "hidden=true" and .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications/ with the same name as one in /usr/share/applications/ take precedence
<bidossessi> is xfce even being updated anymore?
<frittmann> ﻿khunt, I installed Hardy rather than Karmic only because I had the *.iso lying around. :) I will have a look at Karmic later.
<ward-> if i rightclick a DVD iso and mount it, where is it then mounted?
<bidossessi> what's the best console browser available in the repos?
<ward-> whats the location?
<ward-> its not in /media
<pll8020> hello people! i have a macbook aluminium 13" ubuntu 9.10. i have this problem that when i make a shutdown, the power is not turned off at the end of the process..
<khunt> jrib thanks!
<bidossessi> ward-: right-click to mount? it might end up in /media/dvd
<pll8020> i have also tried shutdown -h
<dart> buenas
<dart> tengo un problema
<bidossessi> !es | dart
<ubottu> dart: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ardchoille> !es | dart
<ward-> bidossessi, no its not in /media
<ardchoille> ward-: checked /mnt ?
<bidossessi> ward-: did you mount it from a nautilus menu?
<pll8020> noone ?
<ward-> rightclick - open with archive mounter
<ward-> is how i mounted it
<ward-> ardchoille, yep
<plustax> Guys, I have an issue when I try to click system then display I get this error.  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/ss.png
<frittmann> does anyone else here run Ubuntu under VirtualBox?
<plustax> Can anyone help?
<Sincere> how can i search for occurrences of %d in my vi file? can anyone please tell me the command?
<LOAST> i used ubuntu once and i liked it but my prob was that it used command and i am not good in that ...
<pll8020> is there any one using ubuntu on  a macbook ?
<jrib> pll8020: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<python_root> ward-:In that case it is probably mouned on your desktop that it
<wgrant> plustax: That means exactly what it says.
<pll8020> ok.
<plustax> how do I fix it? Im new to ubuntu
<plustax> only my second day of use
<wgrant> plustax: Are you using the proprietary nvidia driver?
<LOAST> is there a chace that ubuntu be more easy in the future ??
<ward-> python_root, nope its not on my desktop
<ward-> python_root, this is not OSX
<jrib> LOAST: what do you find hard?
<ward-> lol
<plustax> im using 185 or 173 I forget which
<bidossessi> LOAST: imply it's complicated now?
<pll8020> jrib: my macbook will not power off a the end of the shutdown process. any suggestions ?
<plustax> I uninstalled libvisual though by accident
<LjL> LOAST: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, they'll have opinions
<plustax> could that have caused it?
<ward-> python_root, i can open it no problem, i just need to know where exactly its mounted
<jrib> pll8020: what ubuntu version?
<wgrant> plustax: nvidia's proprietary drivers (which cannot be modified by the Ubuntu developers) do not support the standard methods of display configuration. You want to click 'Yes' on that dialog.
<ardchoille> ward-: open a terminal and type "mount" without quotes
<LOAST> thank u all
<python_root> ward-: if u r mounting an archive it is mounted locally not in /media
<plustax> Okay thank you
<Summerrose> PhompAng: :P
<bidossessi> what's the best console browser available in the repos?
<PhompAng> เฮ้ยยยยยยยยยยย
<python_root> ward-: see the address its like archive://......
<Summerrose> PhompAng: :P
<PhompAng> แว๊บ
<bidossessi> what's the best console <web> browser available in the repos (sorry for the ambiguity)?
<ardchoille> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ward-> python_root, so how can i just mount it?
<ward-> like really mount it
<ward-> lol
<jrib> bidossessi: try links2 and w3m
<ghostlines> can virt-manager make snapshots of vm's too?
<d9500> bidossessi, links is simple and fast, elinks offers better rendering of pages, imho, but seemed slower on my machine. really, it comes down to what you like better
<python_root> ward-: mounting is done for external drivers what v do is only virtual
<bidossessi> d9500: i'm in console right now, and i was just looking for options to try
<python_root> ward-: sorry i ment devices
<ward-> python_root, so i cannot mount a iso? :s
<bidossessi> ward-: of course you can.
<ward-> ok, how please
<python_root> ward-: lol what do u need once u can access file it is like mounting
<fasta> How can I get hibernation to work? I have a swap partition of ridiculous size already (9GB) to be sure that it is large enough.
<ardchoille> ward-: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /path
<ward-> python_root, i need to mount it.......... really mount it
<ward-> thanx ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<bidossessi> ward-: google for "mount iso linux"
<wgrant> ward-: You could also right click on the ISO and say "Open with Archive Mounter"
<Summerrose> PhompAng: :P
<wgrant> ward-: Then it will appear in the file browser sidebar.
<bidossessi> i forgot the needed mount options but i know they include a loopback device
<ardchoille> wgrant: that's what he did
<ward-> wgrant, lol no then its not really mounted
<om26er_> archive mounter can mount iso files
<ward-> yes kindof
<PhompAng> :-P
<gsedej> hi! Where to ask about gtk-recordMyDeskotp?
<wgrant> ward-: Does the mountpoint in ~/.gvfs not do enough for you?
<zetheroo> ward-: have you ever used Gmount-iso?
<ward-> wgrant, aha, nobody told me it was located there, i asked
<wgrant> ward-: Sorry, I apparently wasn't watching.
<Summerrose> PhompAng: :P
<wgrant> ward-: All GNOME mounts should appear in there.
<patricidio> hi
<python_root> ward-: getting confused and confusing others
<ward-> wgrant, nice to know thanx
<robas> Does Firefox 3.5.5 run on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS if so how to make it ?
<ward-> perfect
<om26er_> !hi | patricidio
<ubottu> patricidio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<patricidio> where are firefox config files located?
<wgrant> robas: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Desktop Edition is no longer supported.
<gsedej> hi! Where to ask about gtk-recordMyDeskotp?
<patricidio> are they on ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ?
<Meowpup> how do i update smplayer to be default player in update-alternatives
<robas> wgrant roger :(
<bidossessi> patricidio: in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<patricidio> I can't tell, cause I'm not using Ubuntu just now
<UF-Gast255> kann mir jemand bei problemen mit meinemsystem helfen`?
<om26er_> Meowpup, you want the latest version? use ppa
<wgrant> robas: You should upgrade to at least Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, as Ubuntu 6.06 LTS is no longer receiving updates, except for core server applications.
<UF-Gast255> w
<bidossessi> patricidio: they're there in pretty much every linux distro
<UF-Gast255> wäre sehr nett
<om26er_> UF-Gast255, english only
<wgrant> !de | UF-Gast255
<ubottu> UF-Gast255: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<frittmann> how do I mount a filesystem so that it stays persistent? I am using the Linux Guest Additions of VirtualBox to connect to a shared folder from the host computer. The command I am using is "mount -t vboxsf myshare /mnt/mountpoint" and it works fine, except that each time I restart the VM I have to remount the shared folder.
<robas> wgrant I was trying to ugrade but... panasonic toughbook cf-28 seems was not good enaught to run it properly :(
<Catalin> hello all
<Summerrose> PhompAng: :P
<wgrant> robas: Well, it's no longer safe to run Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<wgrant> Summerrose: Can you please stop that?
<Catalin> can someone tell me who to use pidgin or something else to call a friend that is using yahoo messenger on Windows?
<Delano> Does anyone know a general Ubuntu channel? One for fans, not technie support
<wgrant> !ot | Delano
<ubottu> Delano: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<om26er_> Catalin, gyachi might work
<ikonia> Catalin: pidgen will work fine
<robas> wgrant I will try to upgrade it again.... can u remind me irc for console?
<Catalin> i`ve tryed both of them and it doesn`t work
<jason> does anyone know how to alter the positioning of a print with cups?? on mine the whole page is a couple of cm low and so prints off the bottom of the page
<Catalin> i don`t see a button that says "call"
<robas> cos after upgrade text mode works but 'cos me being newbe :) hard to ru X
<ikonia> Catalin: add him as a friend then just click his name
<ikonia> Catalin: it doesn't support voice chat
<om26er_> he wanna call his friend
<Dr_Willis> robas:  weechat, or irssi
<TheMask33> does anyone know how to create a bootable usb containing windows from ubuntu?
<Catalin> you see, i want a program that support voice chat
<robas> Dr_Willis thank u
<Meowpup> how do i set smplayer to be default player using  update-alternatives
<ikonia> Catalin: sorry, it doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> TheMask33:  a bootable hard drive? or floppy?
<Dr_Willis> TheMask33:  im not sure what windos even can run from a usb hard drive
<TheMask33> Dr_Willis: a bootable usb stick
<Dr_Willis> TheMask33:  ive seen torrents of images however.. not that i advise doing that.
<robas> good day to all
<Catalin> ikonia, you tellin` me that Ubuntu don`t have a program that has voice chat?
<hurrrr> DCC SEND hahahahhahahahahahaha:#asdasdasdasdasdas 0 0 0
<TheMask33> Dr_Willis: yes, i am also not sure, i tried just using dd, but with no luck
<Dr_Willis> Catalin:  skype, and some IM clients can do voice chat
<Dr_Willis> TheMask33:  dd would never work. :)
<om26er_> Catalin, msn and gtalk voice chat works
<ikonia> Catalin: not that is compatible with yahoo chat
<TheMask33> Dr_Willis: why not?
<python_root> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<orak3l> i never want to install pulseaudio on my system. but sometimes pulseaudio is mentioned in "recommended package". i want apt to ignore pulseaudio. i need some kind of blacklist for packages
<Dr_Willis> TheMask33:  windows needs special tweaks to boot properly from usb driuves
<python_root> !skype | Catalin
<ubottu> Catalin: please see above
<Dr_Willis> TheMask33:  ask in #windows for details perhaps
<Catalin> IM on Ubuntu are not compatible with yahoo messenger(voice chat)?
<TheMask33> Dr_Willis: hm, i will, thanks :)
<om26er_> no sound notifications in empathy any help?
<python_root> Catalin:  Install skype
<wgrant> Catalin: Nobody has implemented voice chat for the Yahoo! Messenger protocol yet.
<ikonia> Catalin: no, Linux does not have a client
<vivid> Catalin, you want only voice chat? if you know of ventrilo there is a linux client called Mangler
<python_root> !ventrilo |  Catalin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<Catalin> and this "Mangler" can use users on Yahoo?
<dAnon1> vivid I think I love you
<vivid> no its ventrilo
<dAnon1> lmao
<dAnon1> I was freezing and crashing with wine ventrillo
<dAnon1> gonna check that Mangler out
<vivid> mangler.org
<pll8020> my macbook ubuntu 9.10 is not powering off at the end of shutdown process.
<vivid> it requires pulseaudio so if you use wine youll probably want to build it with the winepulse driver
<dAnon1> does it support 2* ventirlo as well vivid?
<pll8020> my macbook ubuntu 9.10 is not powering off at the end of shutdown process. anyone know how to fix this ?
<archman> hello, why can't i spoof my wlan card mac address to 00:00:00:00:00:00 anymore? a change in drivers from intrepid to jaunty? anyone?
<vivid> dAnon1, im not sure, go to #mangler and ask or submit a feature request, i think its version 3
<Roey> hey does anyone know what the heck is up with udev?  My system doesn't detect when I put in my SD card, apparently..
<System33> 13:22 [ gavin-hu        ] [ OkropNick       ] [ Zeit|awy_      ]
<ikonia> archman: quite possibly
<dAnon1> vivid people use vent 2.1.4 mainly
<om26er_> Roey, what system
<archman> ikonia, any way in shifting between old and new drivers?
<Roey> om26er_:  kubuntu 9.10.  Here's a related post I found:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8326382#post8326382
<ikonia> archman: I doubt it, kernel modules are normally kernel specific
<Roey> om26er_:  it worked until I updated udev one day
<ikonia> archman: (that's assuming it is a driver change that's your problem)
<archman> ikonia, ok, thanks for the enlightment ;)
<Roey> om26er_:  you know, through a general apt-get dist-upgrade
<vivid> dAnon1, submit a feature request, the client is only in the RC stages atm
<dAnon1> thx vivid
<dAnon1> I will
<smwn> bot
<Catalin> any idee why when i plug my microphone in my M-Audio sound blaster, my sound card doesn`t recognize it
<ikonia> smwn: ?
<smwn> ikonia bot?
<blackshell> anyone experienced ntldr missing problem?
<ikonia> swaj: what about it ?
<smwn> ops
<smwn> im half asleep
<ikonia> blackshell: normally caused by a corrupt windows disk after resizing
<smwn> its 2am
<bidossessi> blackshell: ?? ntdlr in linux?
<evap> hi all wazzap
<smwn> studying
<ikonia> smwn: do you need help with something
<blackshell> ikonia:you know how to recover?
<blackshell> bidossessi:in dual boot?
<Catalin> any idee why when i plug my microphone in my M-Audio sound blaster, my sound card doesn`t recognize it
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm running ubuntu on some virtual servers (xen based), and the kernels installed are currently linux-image-2.6.xx-xx-xen,  when upgrading to karmic, the machines wouldn't boot complaining that they couldn't mount /proc, am I right in thinking that it's installed a generic kernel image that doesn't work with xen and that I should install linux-image-virtual before rebooting after the upgrade?
<smwn> No
<ikonia> blackshell: if you re-install the windows nltd with the recovery CD - then re-install grub
<smwn> i typed in the wrong channel
<evap> anyone knw how to install wow under slackware
<ikonia> JediMaster: the generic kernel should be fine for acting as a xen guest
<blackshell> ikonia:what is windows recovery cd?
<bazhang> evap, ask in #slackware
<ikonia> blackshell: your windows install CD
<bazhang> whoops
<JediMaster> ikonia, that's what I thought but I've seen this same issue elsewhere on the net with karmic and xen
<gavin-hu> which ubuntu server version support intel xeon x3220 processor . Does ubunte server amd64 suppot it !  any help ?  Thanks
<Catalin> any idee why when i plug my microphone in my M-Audio sound blaster, my sound card doesn`t recognize it
<blackshell> ikonia:i dint have that option in the xp cd
<ikonia> JediMaster: I've not tried it with xen so can't speak from experience, but on paper it "should" be fine, is the complaint just proc
<ikonia> blackshell: if you boot from it and click install it will offer you recovery mode or fix install, ##windows can help you with that
<JediMaster> ikonia, what are the differences with -xen and -virtual kernels compared to the standard generic one?
<smwn> I disagree they are fairly stupid in ##windows
<JediMaster> ikonia, yeah, I can't remember the exact error, but it couldn't mount /proc and just plain wouldn't boot at all
<smwn> they just debate what OS is better all day
<chu__> Mmmm, screen's all getting dodgey
<ikonia> smwn: enough - this is ubuntu support - keep with that topic
<UF-Gast527> wie kann ich nach channeln suchen`?
<blackshell> ikonia:is that a channel in freenode
<ikonia> JediMaster: from a xen client point of view, nothing, the -virtual kernel is slimmed down of all host based stuff I believe
<wgrant> !de | UF-Gast527
<ubottu> UF-Gast527: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ikonia> blackshell: it is
<sergy> DCC SEND "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" 0 0 0
<sipior> i hate that.
<JediMaster> ikonia, so just less drivers/modules?
<smwn> ikonia, are you in a bad mood dude lol
<ikonia> JediMaster: pretty much, but all native hardware stuff as its not "real" hardware
<bazhang> smwn, stay on topic
<ikonia> smwn: no - you just don't need to bad mouth people in this channel
<William-Ubuntu> any one can help me , i can't mail to root,
<ikonia> William-Ubuntu: what happens
<JediMaster> ikonia, I just don't want to reinstall (the default images are 8.04 LTS) and upgrade all the way to 9.10 to have it not mount /proc (and because I can't get to grub in the console I can't fix  anything at all)
<ikonia> JediMaster: ah yes, I can see how that would be tricky
<William-Ubuntu> i can use root to mail to a normal user, two normal can mail each other too, but i can not mail to root use normal or root self
<ciphergoth> Has anyone used lxc? lxc-start is giving me an error " lxc-start: open /var/lib/lxc/lenny/nsgroup/devices.deny : No such file or directory"
<ikonia> William-Ubuntu: can you explain what happens ?
<bazhang> ciphergoth, lenny?
<JediMaster> ikonia, so in theory then, the -virtual kernel image shouldn't fix this /proc not mounting issue?
<BusMaster> I get a Capabilities mismatch error in Karmic even though I did apt-get update; and the systems that the ubuntuone-client is the newest one. What should I do now?
<ikonia> JediMaster: it may, but I can't see or understand why it would
<ciphergoth> bazhang: trying to create a lenny virtual machine on a karmic real machine
<wgrant> BusMaster: Log out and in again.
<William-Ubuntu> i run command : mail root .... but root don't get any mail
<ikonia> JediMaster: you may want to try asking in #ubuntu-virt
<JediMaster> ikonia, ok, thanks, I'll just image the server before the upgrade then, fingers crossed! ta for the help
<BusMaster> wgrant, did that... ieven tried restarting my computer
<testi> Is there a graphical multiseat management tool? For example a tool displaying all input devices plugged in (mouse, keyboard, webcam, joystick), output devices (monitors, sound cards) in a graph, whereas input devices can be mapped to sessions (N:1) and sessions can be mapped to output devices (N:M)? Use-Case, two users each with mouse and keyboard, both want to use the same monitor and different sessions running (split screen)
<JediMaster> ikonia, ok will do, wasn't aware there was such a channel =)
<wgrant> BusMaster: Does Update Manager show any updates?
<edgy> Hi, if I used kdm instead of gdm, I got a message ubuntu is working in low-graphics mode
<ikonia> JediMaster: may not be the best place for xen but with an ask
<BusMaster> wgrant, yes..skype and skype-common
<ikonia> JediMaster: "worth" an ask that should be
<William-Ubuntu> Ok , another way, how can i mail to root ?
<ngirard> Hi all. Using equivs-build I've built & installed a dummy package whose "provides" are beeing ignored by apt-get. Specifically, my texlive-dummy does provide, among others, tex-common ; and yet  apt-get install jadetex requires libosp5 openjade1.3 tex-common tipa to be installed... anu thoughts ?
<wgrant> BusMaster: Are python-ubuntuone-client and python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol up to date?
<ikonia> William-Ubuntu: how are you trying to read root's mail
<William-Ubuntu> user su to switch to root and   mail
<ikonia> William-Ubuntu: is there a root mail spool file ?
<BusMaster> wgrant, python-ubuntuone-client           1.0.2-0ubuntu1 ; python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol  1.0.0-0ubuntu1. does that seem okay?
<William-Ubuntu> yeah, /var/mail/root is
<ikonia> William-Ubuntu: ok - open that and see if it has your mail
<BusMaster> wgrant, or should storageprotocol also be 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<wgrant> BusMaster: -client should be -0ubuntu2
<wgrant> BusMaster: Pastebin your sources.list.
<William-Ubuntu> nothing, i can't mail anything to root, but the same way one other user works
<wgrant> William-Ubuntu: /etc/aliases doesn't redirect root's mail to another user?
<ikonia> William-Ubuntu: so that file is zero bytes ?
<ikonia> wgrant: nice spot
<BusMaster> wgrant, http://pastebin.com/ddbfcd62
<William-Ubuntu> not redirected , i just refresh install ubuntu,and i don't change things lot, it is zero bytes
<BusMaster> wgrant, I'm running karmic which i upgraded from jaunty
<wgrant> BusMaster: Eek. You don't have the security or critical updates repositories enabled.
<wgrant> BusMaster: Try to enable them in System->Administration->Software Sources, and then run Update Manager again.
<BusMaster> wgrant, *gulp* ok
<William-Ubuntu>  mailer-daemon: postmaster  only this is not root, others are end with root
<BusMaster> wgrant, i don't see a critical updates in Software Sources. Should I enable the "Important security updates" and "Recommended updates" ?
<William-Ubuntu> root@Ubuntu:~# mail root
<William-Ubuntu> Cc: test
<William-Ubuntu> Subject: test
<William-Ubuntu> test
<William-Ubuntu> .
<William-Ubuntu> root@Ubuntu:~# mail
<FloodBot3> William-Ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spixx> bahah
<Spixx> pastebin William-Ubuntu
<AD3> Hi. I've just upgraded to 9.10 and the altgr key appears to have stopped functioning. i.e. before altgr+3 = #, now altgr acts like shift what should I look at to configure/correct this
<BusMaster> wgrant, ooooh, 104 new updates. ubuntuone-client is one of them. I'm getting them..now lets see what happens
<Spixx> check for keymap or km in HAL config :S
<adac> After a restart my bash history is gone. What do I need to modify so that the history will be saved?
<wgrant> BusMaster: That sounds a bit better.
<PWR> AD3 maybe reinstall and choose different keyboard layout during install?
<dutchbuntu> AD3: on a US keyboard: shift+3=#
<chu__> Last time I ran the update my system died, think I should try again? 555 updates...
<mataks> help pls.. i run this on terminal everytime i boot to have my external soundcard working .. modprobe snd-cmipci ; modprobe snd-pcm-oss ; modprobe snd-mixer-oss ; modprobe snd-seq-oss
<mataks> ...  how to make it auto load on boot..
<dutchbuntu> AD3: whats your keyboard lay-out?
<AD3> dutchbuntu: "spain" but it doestn't look to me like it really is
<Anorien> Hello, could someone tell me why im getting permission denied when running as root for gvfs? du: cannot access `./.gvfs': Permission denied
<dutchbuntu> chu__: when was the last time?
<AD3> dutchbuntu: spain is the right keyboard layout
<python_root1> !autorun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun
<python_root1> !startup
<mataks> help pls.. i run this on terminal everytime i boot to have my external soundcard working .. modprobe snd-cmipci ; modprobe snd-pcm-oss ; modprobe snd-mixer-oss ; modprobe snd-seq-oss.. ...  how to make it auto load on boot....
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<chu__> Maybe a week ago?
<nimrod0> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dutchbuntu> AD3: and did you set up Ubuntu to use the Spanish keyboard lay-out?
<python_root1> !boot  | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: please see above
<mataks> !boot
<dutchbuntu> chu__: karmic?
<chu__> I'm running a vanilla Karmic beta here, if that makes any more sense.
<dangerx89> ciao
<dutchbuntu> chu__: why?
<dangerx89> irc.abjects.net
<dutchbuntu> chu__: Karmic is out of beta
<dangerx89>  	#nonsolowii
<chu__> I updated from jaunty when karmic hit beta, everything worked perfectly so I had high hopes for Karmic official, but everytime I update it, it does,
<python_root1> dutchbuntu: karamic is still an intermediate
<chu__> And, I haven't been able to find an ISO that works yet :p
<chu__> I burnt 3 discs and they all died :/
<AD3> dutchbuntu: before upgrade I was using a spainsh keyboard (np) and I didn't changing anything during upgrade. in system->preferences->keyboard it still says "spain"
<Spixx> chu__: try slower speeds?
<LjL> phyrrus: "karmic" is a what?
<dutchbuntu> python_root1: what do you mean?
<python_root1> chu__: sad
<mataks> python_root,  im new to linux.. can you give me the complete command to make it load on startup.. please..
<LjL> python_root1: "karmic" is a what?
<PWR> AD3 does the Fn key exist on your keyboard?
<AD3> PWR: no
<AD3> PWR: dutchbuntu by deleting the existing selecitons, and adding "spain" again it seems to have self-rectified. bit weird
<Anorien> Hello, could someone tell me why im getting permission denied when running as root for gvfs? du: cannot access `./.gvfs': Permission denied
<dutchbuntu> chu__: do you want to do a fresh install or upgrade to Karmic?
<wgrant> Anorien: ~/.gvfs is a magical virtual filesystem which only the owning user can see.
<eberry> Hello.  I am having trouble with my clock time in Karmic.  Have I come to the right place to talk to experts and find a solution?
<python_root1> mataks: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<wgrant> Anorien: it does not contain any useful data.
<dutchbuntu> AD3: weird, yes. Glad you solved it, though.
<python_root1> mataks : then add ur 4 lines'
<jcrawford> good morning everyone
<JuJuBee> I have a computer with 2 (DIMM Synchronous 533 MHz (1.9 ns))  is this DDR2 (PC4200)? I'm looking to add more RAM.
<PWR> Then I don really know, but sometimes it helps to unlock Fn, or f.i. NumLock or AltGr in combination with Shift or Alt. Try some of those combinations.
<BusMaster> wgrant, it works! whoop, whoop! Thanks :D
<chu__> dutchbuntu: I'd do a fresh install if I could, but I wouldn't mind an upgrade really.
<wgrant> BusMaster: Excellent!
<dutchbuntu> chu__: did you download the ISO?
<chu__> Unfortunately, I don't have any blank CDs with me here, I left a stack of 50 at my brother's house ... :p
<PWR> AD3 I see so it´s allright now?
<Anorien> ty wgrant
<chu__> I have the ubuntu9.10-desktop-i386.ISO or whatever.
<AD3> is there a none-interactive upgrade option/process btw? Not a fan of monologues blocking the process waiting for the user to click the only button
<dutchbuntu> chu__: if you have an empty USB flash drive available (1Gb min), you can use that
<JonathanEllis> I want to share files between two machines (both running Ubuntu). Is there any problem with sharing my whole home folder (/home/jonathan) or should I share the individual folders within that I need access to (/home/jonathan/Documents etc)?
<eberry> My GNOME clock applet has the time as 14:55.  The time here (in Central Europe) is 1:55.  The GNOME applet's time zone seems to be correctly set.   Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<python_root1> mataks: u there
<dutchbuntu> chu__: did you md5sum the iso?
<AD3> PWR: I think it was some how configured for US even though it said spain. yes.
<chu__> Nope...
<chu__> :p
<Spixx> eberry: UTC or localtime :D?
<dutchbuntu> chu__: you know what to do next then ;-)
<DaDa|Urka> Why are remote evolution-calendars not shown in the gnome-clock applet????
<PWR> AD3 right-o
<knoxville_> hej johan
<mataks> python_root1, yes.. im doing it now..
<Spixx> otherwise you will get + 1 hour anyway :D
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Do you have daylight saving time set?
<python_root1> mataks: k
<eberry> Spixx: Local time is 1:56.  UTC is 12:56.  The GNOME applet, which is configured to read local time, reads 2:56.
<mataks> python_root1, one more thing.. i have to go to alsamixer to raise the volume to max again.. is there any way to configure it.. like don't need to raise the volumes again
<eberry> JonathanEllis: How do I set daylight savings time?
<chu__> The ISO I was trying to burn was only 490 MBs, no wonder it didn't work, I just re-downloaded it and it's 690 MBs.
<python_root1> mataks: i am afraid i dont know that
<PWR> =gone
<dutchbuntu> chu__: that should help, yes. ;-)
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Im just looking but I think |System|Administration|Time and date
<mataks> python_root1, ok thnx a lot :)
<DaDa|Urka> Why are remote evolution-calendars not shown in the gnome-clock applet????
<patricidio> where are firefox config files located?
<python_root1> mataks: welcome
<patricidio> are they on ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ?
<patricidio> I can't tell, cause I'm not using Ubuntu just now
<chu__> Now I wish I had a blank CD :(
<eberry> JonathanEllis: Time and Date in Karmic just asks you if you want to use NTP servers or not.  I am using NTP servers (pool.ntp.org), and I am using the Europe/Zurich time zone, which is correct
<rsv> How to delete files which start with .
<dutchbuntu> chu__: do you have a USB flash drive available? 1 Gb min
<rsv> How to delete files which start with "."
<zash> rsv: rm .blarg
<eberry> rsv: the same way: rm .example
<zash> rsv: or, in nautilus, press Ctrl+H
<chu__> I have a 500gb external...
<eberry> No one knows how to solve this time skew problem?
<dutchbuntu> chu__: but it has to be empty...
<rsv> i want to do it recursively
<chu__> It has a backup of my current /home directory (~24 GBs)
<eberry> My GNOME clock applet has the time as 14:55.  The time here (in Central Europe) is 1:55.  The GNOME applet's time zone seems to be correctly set.   Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<python_root> eberry: check ur system time buddy
<eberry> python_root: how do I do that? date -u?
<ciphergoth> eberry: go to "Time and Date" settings under System > Admiistratin
<Take0n> is there a way to hide a specific window from taskbar or force to notification aera even if it doesn't support it?
<ciphergoth> and select Configuration: Keep synchronized with Internet servers
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Just looking for daylight saving time. Havent found it yet. As a side issue I suggest you edit your ntp.conf to include three time servers 0.ch.pool.ntp.org, 1.ch.pool.ntp.org and 2.ch.pool.ntp.org That way your ntp time will be more reliable (in case one of the servers fail) and you are getting time from a more local source so there will be less jitter.
<dutchbuntu> chu__: than make a quick trip to the nearest store to buy a CDR
<ciphergoth> JonathanEllis: I think it's preferable to recommend using the GUI tools
<chu__> I can live with beta until then :p
<chu__> Anyway, cheers.
<eberry> cipher_goth: I'm not sure what you want me to do there.  There's no way to "check system time" in Time and Date
<dutchbuntu> chu__: gl
<ciphergoth> eberry: what revision of Ubuntu are you using/
<eberry> JonathanEllis: I can do that, but how do I update my time?
<eberry> ciphergoth: Karmic
<ciphergoth> OK.  In time and date, click on the keys to unlock
<eberry> ciphergoth: done
<ciphergoth> eberry: What's under "Configuration"
<Mwa> How do I control the screen brightness on my netbook? The brighter/darker keys do nothing and I can barely see the screen with the sun where it is
<ciphergoth> eberry: I have a top line that says "Time zone: Europe/London" and a second line that used to say "Configuration: Manual"
<eberry> ciphergoth: Time Zone: Europe/Zurich, Configuration: Keep synchronized with Internet servers
<ciphergoth> OK, excellent.  Click on "Select servers"
<eberry> ciphergoth: ok
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Here is something that might help with DST http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150472. To change your system time, go to |System|Administration|Time and date and change it manually there. I was thinking there was a conflict with your system time and local time but I see the time difference is in the wrong direction. Do you know if ntp is actually changing your time?
<ciphergoth> and select some servers that are near you
<vermapratyush_> how do i open grub2 prompt in ubuntu 9.10
<vermapratyush_> ??
<dutchbuntu> vermapratyush_: do you dual boot?
<eberry> ciphergoth: I've already done this.  It doesn't seem to do anything.
<eberry> ciphergoth: Even after reboot, my time is still wrong.
<ciphergoth> hurm, I wonder if ntp is having trouble reaching the servers you added?
<incorrect> hi, can anyone suggest a VPS provider in japan that provides ubuntu 9.10?
<vermapratyush_> dutchbuntu, i want to restore grub ??
<nordhri> does anyone have experience with dosbox?
<eberry> JonathanEllis: Thanks, but I don't want to manually set the time and get it wrong.  I want the NTP servers to set it for me.
<dutchbuntu> !grub2 | vermapratyush_
<ubottu> vermapratyush_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<eberry> ciphergoth: possible?  How would I know?
<ciphergoth> eberry: from the command line try something like ntpdate -d <serveR>
<vermapratyush_> dutchbuntu, windows erased my gtrub
<vermapratyush_> *grub
<eberry> ciphergoth: I get a stream of output
<eberry> ciphergoth: looks ok
<ciphergoth> what does it say your "offset" is?
<eberry> ciphergoth: I am using pool.ntp.org
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Fair enough but ntp waits a long time before it steps the clock if you are more than a few seconds out. Its usually easier to set the clock manually and then set ntp to keep the clock correct
<eberry> ciphergoth: Local time is actually 2:10pm
<genti> hi everyone
<ciphergoth> eberry: The last line of my ntpdate -d output is "16 Nov 13:09:32 ntpdate[28508]: adjust time server 82.219.4.31 offset 0.120933 sec"
<eberry> ciphergoth: UTC is actually 1:10pm
<ciphergoth> what's your last line?
<genti> can somebody help me on sharing some files on samba on Xubuntu pls
<ciphergoth> eberry: I know, I'm on UTC right now
<eberry> ciphergoth: 16 Oct 15:09:15 ntpdate[3511]: step time server 192.33.214.57 offset 2678399.673552 sec
<python_root> vermapratyush_: put ur live cd type - sudo grub  - root (hd0,0)      - setup (hd0)   - quit    - exit
<dutchbuntu> !ask | genti
<ubottu> genti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eberry> JonathanEllis: Do you know how to get it to sync?
<ciphergoth> eberry: then I think JonathanEllis has it
<ciphergoth> eberry: you need to sync by hand because ntp doesn't like to make big changes to your clock
<eberry> JonathanEllis: Also, I can't see the manual setting you're talking about in Time & Date
<vermapratyush_> dutchbuntu, iam unable to open grub prompt ?? what is the command to open grub2 prompt
<python_root> awere hdo is ur address
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Er. I have done a lot of work with ntp but it was some years ago so bear with me if my memory is slow
<dutchbuntu> !grub2 | vermapratyush_
<ubottu> vermapratyush_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ciphergoth> eberry: switch back to configuration: Manual
<ciphergoth> change the time to be about right
<eberry> JonathanEllis: Not at all! Any expertise is greatly appreciated.
<vermapratyush_> dutchbuntu, is not working
<ciphergoth> and the date
<ciphergoth> then switch back and let NTP do the rest
<dutchbuntu> vermapratyush_: what is not working? the link works here.
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Set the configuration to manual and then input the time manually. Once you have it approximately right, switch back
<vermapratyush_> dutchbuntu, when i type "grub2" in shell it does not open the grub prompt
<genti> i have xubuntu and im trying to share some files over my home network. other computers are using windows. it did work before but yesterday i made an update of samba so its not working anymore
<JonathanEllis> eberry: I am just going to setup ntp on my machine now as I did a fresh install not long ago
<bazhang> vermapratyush_, what are you trying to do
<dutchbuntu> vermapratyush_: follow this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dutchbuntu> vermapratyush_: chapter 7 should help you
<ciphergoth> eberry: btw, thanks for raising this, turned out mine used to be set to "manual", glad to hav fixed it
<eberry> JonathanEllis & ciphergoth: I can't get the changes to commit in "manual" mode
<JonathanEllis> eberry: What did you set the time to in manual mode?
<ralchev> yesterday I installed ubuntu 9.10, but I have no sound :S and there are no hardware devices in System > Preferences > Sound ... any ideas ??
<eberry> 14:14:55
<ciphergoth> your date is wrong too btw
<genti> i have xubuntu and im trying to share some files over my home network. other computers are using windows. it did work before but yesterday i made an update of samba so its not working anymore. any suggestion how to share these files again?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<eberry> ciphergoth: My date is wrong?
<ciphergoth> it's 31 days out
<eberry> ciphergoth: that's a time (hours, minutes, seconds) not a date
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Then what happens. Sorry I am in a different time zone to you so I cant easily mirror what you are doing
<ciphergoth> 16 Oct 15:09:15 ntpdate[3511]: step time server 192.33.214.57 offset 2678399.673552 sec
<ActionParsnip1> 16th November 2009 here (GMT)
<ciphergoth> note oct not lov
<ciphergoth> and the offset is almost exactly 31 days
<eberry> ciphergoth: I see now
<eberry> ciphergoth: This is really horrible
<eberry> JonathanEllis: All of the fields (time and date) are modifiable, but there is no "OK" button to commit the changes
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I enable imap extension in php?
<pll8020> mac_v: hello. do you know much about macbooks ??
<dutchbuntu> eberry: I would use a different NTP server if I were you (ntp.ubuntu.com for example). Seems like something is wrong with Swiss NTP server...
<ciphergoth> eberry: OK, try from the command line
<JonathanEllis> eberry: No OK button on mine. It changes immediately if you look at your clock
<ciphergoth> duchbuntu: what's the address of the faulty one?
<jongbergs> ralchev: can you post the output of command lspci -v?
<kostkon> ralchev, give in a terminal : lspci | grep audio
<eberry> dutchbuntu: I am using pool.ntp.org, on the advice of another IRC expert from earlier today
<KaiForce> what is up with NickServ
<KaiForce> or down
<ciphergoth> pool is a good choice
<mac_v> pll8020: nope.. need to change my nick i guess ;)
<jongbergs> ralchev: copy and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<dutchbuntu> eberry: okay
<ciphergoth> sudo date --set
<pll8020> mac_v yes
<DawnLight> hello. what tools can help me to make a local repository. i'd like one in my flash drive. i'd like to have all the security and -updates there
<ralchev> jongbergs, in a second
<python_root> Guys my program is in futex_wait and dosent come out what shall i do
<KaiForce> is there a utility for switching between RDP sessions quickly?
<ActionParsnip1> DawnLight: could use aptoncd
<ciphergoth> eberry:  see "man date"
<ActionParsnip1> !aptoncd | DawnLight
<ubottu> DawnLight: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mac_v> pll8020: hehe , me thinks apple should change their branding ;p
<genti> any suggestion on how to share files on Xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> genti: samba
<DawnLight> thanks ActionParsnip1
<JonathanEllis> eberry: dutchbuntu: The pool servers are random servers - you get a different one each time. That minimizes load on individual servers by distributing users randomly across servers
<chu__> !welcome < chu__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome < chu__
<ActionParsnip1> chu__: other way dude
<python_root> !walcome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about walcome
<JonathanEllis> eberry: The reason for having three servers is then ntp can see if one of them breaks because two will still agree
<dutchbuntu> JonathanEllis: okay, I didn't know that. Thanx 4 sharing :-)
<ralchev> jongbergs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/320000/
<pll8020> mac_v: lol :P maybe.. my macbook is not powering off when i shutdown.. :S think it's a driver problem :P damn
<chu__> !welcome  chu__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome  chu__
<ActionParsnip1> !welcome > chu__
<fasta> How can I get hibernation to work? I have a swap partition of ridiculous size already (9GB) to be sure that it is large enough. How do I convince Ubuntu that I have a swap partition?
<ubottu> chu__, please see my private message
<chu__> hah, thanks
<genti> im using samba but since i updated it its not sharing anymore
<ActionParsnip1> fasta: sudo swapon /dev/partition_name_here
<eberry> I was able to change my time by right-clicking on the GNOME applet and clicking on "preferences"
<fasta> ActionParsnip1, already did that.
<ActionParsnip1> genti: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<jongbergs> ralchev: ok examining..
<eberry> This changed the system time
<JonathanEllis> eberry: As soon as I change the time manually it updates after a few seconds in the clock in the panel at the top of the screen. I dont have to press a button to make it happen
<KaiForce> is nickserv down?
 * Soyo has no dns service :( man interfaces does not seem to say how to add a dns entry
<fasta> ActionParsnip1, after I reboot that shouldn't be needed, right? I have an entry in fstab.
<eberry> But I still have too great a clock skew to get a kerberos ticket (what I'm trying to do in the first place)
<ActionParsnip1> Soyo: add the nameserver lines in /etc/resolv.conf
<mac_v> ActionParsnip1: hi ... hmm , know have you heard about conky not displaying in gnome3? or something of the sort
<fasta> ActionParsnip1, really, I think it is just broken.
<kostkon> ralchev, it seems to be new hardware. w8, i would like to recommend you to install something
<ActionParsnip1> mac_v: i use neither, sorry
<JonathanEllis> eberry: If you bear with me, I will set my time to swiss time along with you. Can you do the same things as I do them and let me know the outcome?
<ralchev> ok thanks
<Soyo> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> fasta: log a bug then
<eberry> JonathanEllis: Yes, sorry for falling behind
<mac_v> ActionParsnip1: ah.. np.. thanks ;)
<fasta> ActionParsnip1, yes, was already doing that.
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Its difficult to follow when several people are helping at once
<ActionParsnip1> Soyo: you can even run a local dns to speed up web access
<genti> hey thank u very much
<eberry> JonathanEllis: Ready when you are
<genti> it worked
<ActionParsnip1> genti: looks like it wasnt started or got stuck
<python_root> ***Soyo : sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip1> python_root: gksudo gedit ;)
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Time zone is set to zurich?
<genti> yes thanks :)
<kostkon> ralchev, could you install this package:  "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic" and then reboot?
<ActionParsnip1> genti: i'd try a reboot to make sure it comes up from cold
<python_root> ActionParsnip1 not necessary
<eberry> JonathanEllis: Administration > Time and Date > Time Zone = "Europe/Zurich"
<ActionParsnip1> python_root: gets users used to using the correct sudo app.
<ralchev> kostkon, ok i'll do it quick
<JonathanEllis> eberry: Can we take this into a private chat to avoid flooding the room - unless anyone else objects? If there is something we discover we will post it in the main room
<genti> ActionParsnip1: I did a restart of samba and it worked. thank you
<eberry> JonathanEllis: Fine by me
<python_root> ActionParsnip1: whats the difference
<ActionParsnip1> python_root: in most cases its necessary so starting right will save issues later
<ActionParsnip1> !gksudo | python_root
<ubottu> python_root: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<CyberJack77> I want to reinstall my system (from 8.10 to 9.10). My system contains a 3 disk LVM for storage and a separate disk for the system and home. What steps to I need to take to gain access to my LVM after installing without losing data?
<Soyo> Does running my own dns require having a large amount of space though?
<ActionParsnip1> python_root: if you don't know the difference, how can you say its "not necessary"?
<jongbergs> ralchev: from the output it seems that no sound drivers has been loaded , you may follow kostkon's suggestion
<ActionParsnip1> Soyo: no, its very small
<python_root> Soyo : not at al
<ActionParsnip1> Soyo: means name to ip resolution will take 0ms, multiply that by all the times you use DNS and its quite a saving
<ralchev> jongbergs, ok ill do it right now, yes ubuntu doesnt show hardware devices in System > preferences > sound
<Soyo> Sounds like it!
<ActionParsnip1> Soyo: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Flocal-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing-on-ubuntu-machine.html&ei=0VIBS4e0GcffnAfP08iVCw&usg=AFQjCNERy-gdl-XesEc3fldB9QdnTlwsPQ
<JediMaster> ikonia, I've just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 without any problems, and have just finished do-release-upgrade on 9.04 to karmic/9.10, I've just noticed that when the kernel gets installed grub's update scripts say: "Ignoring non-Xen Kernel on Xen domU host: vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-server"
<ActionParsnip1> i hate google
<FloodBot3> ActionParsnip1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> JediMaster: ooh, that's interesting
<Anorien> hi. could someone please give me some good documentation on how to install LAMP on ubuntu 9.10? ty
<ActionParsnip1> Soyo: you will need web based DNS too to get the IPs so your local dNS can learn
<kleftisx> hello, i have just installed Ubuntu 9.10 (64bit), i have log on and update using recommended updates. After i restart the system...ubuntu seems to load (ubuntu icon) and just a black screen with the keyboard not working or mouse. just black screen. any ideas what caused that problem?
<jongbergs> ralchev: you could also test if the live cd will be able to detect your sound device.
<dAnon1> networking DOESN'T WORK in 9.10 what the...? Can't view other computers (windows machines) neither print through network
<JediMaster> ikonia, any ideas what it means? =) isn't the domU the host server (rather than the VM?)
<ralchev> jongbergs, ok , if this doesnt work
<ralchev> im rebooting
<ikonia> JediMaster: correct
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: can you ping names or IPs of the other systems?
<dAnon1> why do people always have to screw things up with new version
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: lose the emotional stuff, its not helping anything
<dAnon1> I see them in the places
<areay> hi everyone... i think i'm logged in somewhere else on my network through NIS... how can i tell which machine i'm logged into?
<dAnon1> but can't browse machines
<dutchbuntu> Anorien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ikonia> JediMaster: seems to suggest it's not running on a xen box, but as you said, it is
<dAnon1> see computer names
<dAnon1> but can't browse any of them
<ikonia> areay: close your terminals
<dAnon1> and I can't add a printer
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: does your ubuntu username exist on the other systems and have suitable access?
<JediMaster> ikonia, I've been told it is (I don't have control over domU)
<dAnon1> dunno I don't care for it atm
<ikonia> JediMaster: ooh really, you're not %100 certain though
<dAnon1> I want to have my computer able to view other computers
<adi1> hi all. anyone from belgium here?
<areay> ikonia, how do i view/close current terminal sessions?
<ikonia> areay: type "exit" in it
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: you most likely have a workgroup so must maintain usernames manually, make sure the matching ubuntu username and password are on the systems you need access to and make sure they have correct access
<DawnLight> i don't like aptoncd. is there a cli tool, please?
<JediMaster> ikonia, 99% certain it is, all the kernels before have come pre-installed as -xen and I have been told before it was
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: i know thats what we are aiming at, typing pointless whiny stuff doesnt add ny value to the flow
<Soyo> how do I reset the resolv.conf? ifconfig down up?
<ikonia> JediMaster: I have seen something similar a long time ago on ubuntu 6.06 hosts thinking about it, where the people supplying the xen host where not using %100 official ubuntu images, so when they upgraded the stock ubuntu install caused pain
<dAnon1> I edited some files and added my name and workgroup nothing happens
<ikonia> Soyo: it's a flat file, /etc/resolv.conf
<Soyo> oh ok
<jongbergs> Soyo: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<areay> ikonia, my problem is there's 30 computers here, and i'm logged into 2 of them... i wanted to know if there was an easy way of seeing the ip address or hostname of the computers i'm logged into
<dAnon1> ActionParsnip1 neither does changing working stuff from 9.04 for not working in 9.10
<ikonia> areay: not through nis, no
<JediMaster> ikonia, yeah they've had a few minor changes, but it's upgraded 8.04->8.10->9.04 fine
<dAnon1> how not to get angry
<python_root>  Soyo : restart ur network
<ikonia> JediMaster: doesn't mean it will go all the way
<ralchev> jongbergs, kostkon , thanks for the help! this package worked ;)
<ikonia> dAnon1: you know this is ubuntu support, please stick tot hat topic
<ActionParsnip1> Soyo: add these lines to the file: nameserver 208.67.222.222      and      nameserver 208.67.220.220
<kostkon> ralchev, ;)
<ikonia> JediMaster: that's the only similar thing I can think of
<om26er> !test
<Anorien> dutchbuntu:  ty. one more thing: would be better to install them on by one, or the whole package at once?
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<dAnon1> I don't see how am I not talking about Ubuntu ikonia
<jongbergs> ralchev: good to hear :)
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: well you have 9.10 now so you have to deal with the situation. Do youwant my help or are yu just going to moan?
<dAnon1> reread ikonia
<JediMaster> ikonia, I've not rebooted yet, so still have some use of the machine, do I need to find a -xen kernel for it?
<dutchbuntu> Anorien: I'd follow the tasksel option
<JediMaster> ikonia, as far as I could see the -virtual linux image didn't install a -xen kernel
<ActionParsnip1> Soyo: you should then restart networking and the settings wil be in place
<Anorien> dutchbuntu: thank you
<ikonia> JediMaster: I don't think there is a -xen kernel any more (not %100 certain on that though )
<Soyo> actually I did not need to restart networking to get it to work
<ikonia> JediMaster: if you do a search do you see a xen kernel ?
<dAnon1> ActionParsnip1 of course I want your help sorry if I offended you or something
<dutchbuntu> Anorien: pleasure
<ActionParsnip1> Soyo: cool, good enough for me, if you use the guide I pasted you can install dnsmasq and have your own local dns
<zippy> how can low-graphic-mode-message on start-up be avoided?
<python_root> Guys i need help with futex_wait
<LuciusMare> Hello
<PaulieWalnuts> hi
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: then quit with the "why is this broken" "why is stuff breaking with upgrades" stuff, its really boring and helps no one, in fact it slows things down
<LuciusMare> If i doubleclick on a music file,winamp associated is launched instead of mplayer...Where do I change these associations?
<JediMaster> ikonia, in apt-cache?
<songe> anyone got problems with microsoft cams?
<dAnon1> ActionParsnip1 When I try to browse network machines I get timed out with an error message
<songe> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/8288/20091115151027.jpg
<areay> ikonia, really? there's not even logs or anything?
<ikonia> JediMaster: yup
<songe> my output is like that
<python_root> ActionParsnip1 : my applications go to futex_wait how do i make it work again
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: ok, can you ping their names and IPs
<ikonia> areay: no
<songe> anyone check it out. pls. help.
<jcrawford> hey guys i have dual displays setup on Ubuntu 9.10 and when I open Open Office the loading splash screen is centerd on both screens meaning 1/2 is on the right of my left screen and 1/2 is on the left of my right screen.  Is there any way to get it to know there are 2 displays and which is my primary?
<ActionParsnip1> python_root: never heard of that one
<PaulieWalnuts> i installed ubuntu 9.10 to another partition trough unetbootin (using a iso on my c: partition). everything went fine, it installed i selected to install grub to /dev/sda. i have grub installed to mbr but it doesnt see the ubuntu install and i cant boot it
<Soyo> I am reading the dnsmasq page now, thanks Action
<IHS_Volunteer> well, that was a fun vacation. Now back to work.
<ikonia> jcrawford: most applications are dual head aware, some are not, and some video cards / drivers cause it to be a problem
<legend2440> LuciusMare: right click the music file choose properties<open with
<python_root> ActionParsnip1 : k
<ActionParsnip1> Soyo: its all good
<dAnon1> ActionParsnip1 when I tried to ping my brothers computer it returned "PING wypas.208.67.220.220 (67.215.65.132) 56(84) bytes of data."
<dAnon1> why does it return OpenDNS adres
<python_root> IHS_Volunteer: I have prob with my application going to futex_wait state how do i make them work back
<areay> ikonia, maybe i need to consider replacing nis with something else then... i can see this becoming a problem... (i'm running firefox logged in somewhere else, which means i can't run it here)
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: are you using opendns dns servers?
<dAnon1> yep
<ikonia> areay: what ?
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: did you add your routers IP as the first DNS server?
<ikonia> areay: running firefox on a remote machine shouldn't stop you running it locally
<dAnon1> no I didn't
<JediMaster> ikonia, no, only -virtual and -ec2
<PaulieWalnuts> i installed ubuntu 9.10 to another partition trough unetbootin (using a iso on my c: partition). everything went fine, it installed i selected to install grub to /dev/sda. i have grub installed to mbr but it doesnt see the ubuntu install and i cant boot it
<ikonia> JediMaster: as I suspected
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: then your systems only have opendns to resolve the other PCs name to an IP, so its failing
<areay> ikonia, i'm sharing my home directory across the LAN... firefox's settings are all stored there so i get "firefox is already running, please kill it and try again" errors
<areay> ...with nfs
<ikonia> areay: ok , so just remove the lock file
<Anorien> dutchbuntu: im getting this when running tasksel. tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: if you add your routers internal IP as a DNS server it should resolve the name, you can also bypass this and have an entry in /etc/hosts which can also resolve the name 9and faster as its local)
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: did you install Ubuntu on the same partition in which unetbootin boot files is located?
<areay> ikonia, good idea i was getting tired of epiphany... any ideas where i can find it?
<ikonia> areay: that could also mean you're not running in any other machines but you do have a stale lock file
<areay> ah
<areay> yeah i just assumed i was logged in elsewhere
<ikonia> areay: $home/.mozzila I think it's in
<Mud> o rly?
<areay> ikonia, thanks dude]
<JediMaster> ikonia, hmm I've removed all the kernels and installed linux-image-virtual and it still says that it's ignoring the non-xen kernel when update-grub runs
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs : i installed it to a separate ext4 partition. my hd setup is : sda1 (Windows 7 System Reserved boot partition) sda2 (Drive C:) sda3 (ext4 / ubuntu) sda4 (swap for ubuntu). selected install grub to sda during install. i have grub in mbr already and i can boot windows 7 but not ubuntu
<ikonia> JediMaster: I wonder if the problem is actually with your host rather than your guest
<dAnon1> ActionParsnip1 added router ip to ipv4 dns section
<LuciusMare> legend2440: that works only once
<python_root> C:)
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: in retrospect now, the upgrade hasnt damaged stuff, its poor user configuration
<JediMaster> ikonia, think I could get away with installing the old kernel?
<ikonia> JediMaster: very doubtful
<python_root> c:)
<LuciusMare> oh
<LuciusMare> nvm
<legend2440> LuciusMare: what is the file  a mp3?
<LuciusMare> But how to set it for every multimedia file and globally?
<LuciusMare> legend2440: it worked
<ActionParsnip1> ok, now try pinging by name again
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: what error have you encountered when attempting to boot in ubuntu?
<om26er_> !uds
<om26er_> !test
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held November 16th-20th in Dallas, Texas, USA. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<legend2440> LuciusMare: ok
<dAnon1> ActionParsnip1 it still times out
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: ty pinging by name again, if not, try by IP
<dAnon1> returned OpenDNS again why?
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs : no error, as the ubuntu boot entries do not appera in the grub menu. everything i can get is a unetbootin boot menu that appears after selecting Windows 7 (loader) from GRUB main menu. on GRUB main menu when the pc boots i have : Memory Test and Windows 7 (loader)
<dAnon1> typed name
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: try the IP, you can find that out by physically attending the system
<dAnon1> asked my bro
<areay> ikonia, i deleted the lock file, but it's still giving me the same error.. is it safe to remove the entire .mozilla directory?
<ikonia> areay: no
<robertf> Hello
<ikonia> areay: which file did you remove ?
<grawity> areay: You'd lose all your bookmarks and other things if you removed ~/.mozilla
<areay> ikonia, ~/.mozilla/firefox/lock
<dAnon1> ActionParsnip1 pinging does fine but the ping is horrible 300-400
<robertf> I installed ubuntu from the command line install, why is not possible to install xfce with apt?
<areay> grawity, ah thanks lol
<ikonia> areay: do a "ps -ef | grep firefox" see if it's running on your current machine
<dAnon1> ActionParsnip1 about 300
<areay> ikonia, k
<Anorien> anyone know why tasksel fails? tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<ikonia> robertf: it is
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: is it over your network, or is it over the web?
<dAnon1> my network
<grawity> robertf: Would you care to tell us the exact error messages you get (if any)?
<VirusTB> hi
<VirusTB> wassup guys
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: wireless?
<jongbergs> Anorien: try sudo tasksel and select tasks from there
<Guest51612> test
<ikonia> Guest51612: it worked
<dAnon1> I am pinging a wired machine
<robertf> grawity> i only use main in sources.list. If i type apt-get install xfce.. the package doesn't exist
<Guest51612> :)
<Anorien> jongbergs: i did, it opens for a few seconds, then it closes with tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs : any idea?
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: do pings from the wired machine to the routers internal IP run ok?
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: ok, you managed to install karmic without using CD
<grawity> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in karmic
<legend2440> robertf: open system>admin>software sources enable univers
<ActionParsnip1> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.1.1 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<grawity> robertf: Well, the package indeed does not exist.
<ikonia> grawity: xubuntu-desktop ?
<robertf> grawity> i installed intrepid
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs : yes now only to boot it
<vsMS> Hi! can someome help me with a system-connection in networkmanager in karmic?
<robertf> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.1.1 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<dAnon1> yep
<areay> ikonia, nope, not running on my machine
<PaulieWalnuts> i could chroot into the install and sort grub out right?
<grawity> robertf: Same thing. It's either xfce4 (Xfce only) or xubuntu-desktop (Xfce + Xubuntu artwork/things)
<ikonia> areay: fuser /home/$user/.mozilla
<Infin1ty> Is it just me having problems with Java?! going to websites with java and firefox causes firefox to stuck
<Infin1ty> this has never happened in 9.04
<jasonmchristos> does flac ripping with rhythmbox really make perfect copies i think i hear distortion
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: is the internet access via your system fast?
<robertf> grawity> i'll try xubuntu-desktop instead xfce or xfce4, ok?
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: yes, you can chroot and re-install grub from there
<vsMS> i have configured a 3g connection as user. when changing to "available to all users" the connection cannot be dial up
<jongbergs> Anorien: try sudo apt-get update
<jongbergs> Anorien: then run tasksel again
<robertf> i'd like to install slackware & ubuntu in dual boot
<areay> ikonia, no output from that one
<beachboysbd> hola a todos
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: if its ok then i have no idea, if its also slow then looks like the driver / config did not make the upgrade and you should remove the config then reinstate
<ikonia> areay: Hmmm,
<beachboysbd> Por favor, alguien sabe donde está el irc openbravo
<ActionParsnip1> dAnon1: i got a meeting now so will bbl
<grawity> robertf: Both xfce4 and xubuntu-desktop are okay - I think xubuntu just installs some additional software.
<putrycy> Hi! I'm newbie. I'm looking for a way to install development libraries. Could somebody tell me how to install for example crypto++ library? It seems not to appear in applications center (installation center? - I don't have an English version)...
<putrycy> thanks in advance
<PMantis> What is "System->Preferences->About Me" for?  Link to LDAP record? Link to Evolution? I haven't been able to confirm any of my ideas for what it's used for...
<robertf> grawity> i don't find xfce4 in intrepid (main, sources.list)
<Dr_Willis> putrycy:  look using synaptic or the command line tools
<pwnlord> hey all
<robertf> !help
<legend2440> robertf: open system>admin>software sources enable universe repo
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Igor_Bib> hi
<pwnlord> can any1 tell me exactly what this means: ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
<pwnlord> ?
<tsimpson> putrycy: install libcrypto++-dev
<kostkon> !es | beachboysbd
<ubottu> beachboysbd: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xxthink> How to add comments in a patch file?
<JediMaster> ikonia, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/base/linux-image-2.6.24-23-xen is the package that is installed and working on Jaunty, but it gets removed on the Karmic upgrade
<pwnlord> can any1 tell me exactly what this means: ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
<tsimpson> putrycy: all library packages start with "lib" and all development packages end with "-dev"
<robertf> legend2440> why xfce4 is not in main. Universe is not supported by the team
<putrycy> Dr_Willis, thanks
<xxthink> How to add comments in a patch file?
<ikonia> JediMaster: yeah, that seems about right
<pwnlord> ?
<pwnlord> i'm lagging quite a bit
<pwnlord> i'm trying to connect to a wireless netword
<robertf> i prefer to only use "main" because it is supported by the team
<legend2440> robertf: dont know  thats where they put it
<putrycy> tanks a lot
<ikonia> areay: that's most odd, just thinking if there is any trick to find out if you're account is logged in anywhere
<grawity> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.99 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<jongbergs> pwnlord: are you attempting to install ndiswrapper?
<grawity> robertf: According to the above, all of Xfce is in 'universe'.
<kaz2057> qualkuno usa fvwm-crystal?
<areay> ikonia, yplistloginsessions?
<areay> heh
<robertf> grawity> if i understand, universe is not supported by the team?
<robertf> sorry if i make mistakes in english, it's not my native language
<tsimpson> universe is not commercially supported
<ikonia> areay: try it, I don't think that works like that
<grawity> robertf: It should be - at least all of Xubuntu is supported.
<JediMaster> ikonia, meh, just going to wget it and dpkg -i it and hold my breath and reboot
<ikonia> JediMaster: I'll put money on fail, but certainly worth trying if you feel nowhere else to go
<Anorien> jongbergs: it still fails, and i tried 3 times already
<Anorien> im trying to install the lamp-server
<ActionParsnip1> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JediMaster> ikonia, no error after uninstalling the -virtual and installing the -xen from the update-grub script, so going to install the modules too and reboot
<jongbergs> Anorien: is output of apt-get update ok?
<robertf> what does it mean "Warning: The initial RAM disk is too big to fit between the kernel and   the 15M-16M memory hole."
<putrycy> One more question: I would like to compile aMule (I'm going to tamper with it's sources so I don't want to install it using distribution package). Is it possible to (typing some caommand?) download all sources needed to build aMule? I come from FreeBSD where ports system has such as a functionality. That's why I'm asking
<robertf> i often get this message if i've a dual boot
<kaz2057> anyone use fvwm-crystal?
<dutchbuntu> putrycy: install build-essential
<Anorien> jongbergs: output ok, yes
<DemonShey> hi
<DemonShey> :)
<dutchbuntu> putrycy: then download sources, extract and compile
<obg_> Hi, as a desktop user, what software is my best bet for real-time backups (i.e. periodic back-ups with the system up and running)?
<VirusTB> no in ein #iphone chat ro9om :(
<VirusTB> one in*
<putrycy> dutchbuntu, but it requires dosen of related libs...
<jongbergs> Anorien: ok try using synaptic > edit > mark packages by task, and select LAMP from the list..let's see if it works out
<dutchbuntu> putrycy: what does? build-essential? Thats normal, install everything
<areay> ikonia, nah i was bein sarcastic... there's no command like that... nis is used a lot tho i would think there was a way of managing logged in users... from a security perspective if there's no way of listing logged in users/hosts or logging login attempts it's pretty bad
<xxthink> How to add comments in a patch file?
<pongo> hello guys , im just installing ubuntu on my notebook here and im struggling to understand how the "partitioning" is done so that there is no data loss .  Great thing there is this support chat , but who to ask exactly???
<dutchbuntu> xxthink: two hyphens
<JediMaster> ikonia, ok, so I think I take it back, it's not the kernel...
<kleftisx> hello, i have just installed Ubuntu 9.10 (64bit), i have log on and update using recommended updates. After i restart the system...ubuntu seems to load (ubuntu icon) and got  black screen. maybe a problem of fglrx driver? im using ati hd4890. any ideas?
<JediMaster> ikonia same error at the console: mountall:/proc: unable to mount: Device or resource busy
<legend2440> robertf: according to this it may be a slackware problem  http://nil-techno.blogspot.com/2009/10/lilo-warning-initial-ram-disk-is-too.html
<dutchbuntu> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<dutchbuntu> !partitioning | pongo
<ubottu> pongo: please see above
<ikonia> JediMaster: interesting
<robertf> legend2440> i would have a dual boot (slackware  - ubuntu)
<jongbergs> Anorien: how's is it going now?
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: uninstall the ati driver
<ciphergoth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile recommends installing linux-kernel-devel, which no longer exists under Karmic
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: you'll need to boot to recovery root console to do this
<kleftisx> ActionParsnip1 : to apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<ActionParsnip1> ciphergoth: log a bug
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: if thats the package, yes
<JediMaster> ikonia, I can however login as root, and mount claims /proc is already mounted
<om26er> my osd notification looks broken
<ikonia> JediMaster: one moment
<JediMaster> ikonia, kk, thanks for the help btw
<sassyn> Hi The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
<sassyn> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
<sassyn> >                   Ignoring extra symbols
<sassyn> What does it mean?
<kleftisx> ActionParsnip1 : i have try it already removing the package and then reconfigure. but when i restart ubuntu start in console mode and not gnome
<ikonia> JediMaster: no problem, be with you in a few minutes
<jason_> Do not install Wicd  if you need mobile broadband removes network manager! still back up and running again
<obg_> Hi, as a desktop user, what software is my best bet for real-time backups (i.e. periodic backups with the system up and running)?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: then boot to console mode and run: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zippy> d9500 http://pastebin.com/m2f643ebe
<eca> 423r
<B9> i am having all these problems with my system and I am not sure how to go about fixing them i keep on having to press Alt and D when I log on the boot isn't happening properly... also, my up arrow and right arrow on my pad have stopped working and Pidgin starts to load and then things better of it and close down :-(  i would really appreciate some assistance
<JediMaster> obg_, I personally use rsync to backup files while my servers are running, but it doesn't really have a nice GUI front end for it (as far as I am aware)
<kleftisx> obg_ : Try using mondo or rsync
<plustax> I have a question. I currently have the latest 9.10 through wubi. My other OS on this laptop is win 7. I have 4 gigs of ram and a video card that runs crysis wonderfully. For some reason...when Im here on linux using songbird, if I use any visual album cover grids, I freeze like mavis beacon in the dos days. I have more than enough power to run this shit. What's going on, and how do I fix it?
<fasta> Ubuntu has an "official" backup program, I believe, called sbackup.
<fasta> Never used it, though.
<obg_> JediMaster, is it OK to backup the system using rsync while the files are in use?
<kleftisx> jongbergs : i have already ty that i get ubuntu start in console mode
<obg_> kleftisx, I didn't know about mondo, I'll check it out, thanks.
<sassyn> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
<sassyn> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
<sassyn> >                   Ignoring extra symbols
<sassyn> what does it mean?
<FloodBot3> sassyn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kleftisx> obg_ : =]
<iceroot> how to get the speed of a NIC? i want to know if it is 10mbit/s, 100mbit/s or 1gbit/s
<Anorien> jongbergs: i did what you told in synaptic and its showing me a list of packages. do i select them one by one? there's lot of it :-s
<JediMaster> obg_, as with anything backing up while a system is live, it will slow down the machine slightly, but yes, I've never had any problems with rsync while files are in use
<sassyn> OK - Sorry
<B9> :-(
<obg_> JediMaster, ok thanks
<jongbergs> Anorien: just select the packages that you want to install, in your case you might only need LAMP, just choose LAMP server for now..
<plustax> I have a question. I currently have the latest 9.10 through wubi. My other OS on this laptop is win 7. I have 4 gigs of ram and a video card that runs crysis wonderfully. For some reason...when Im here on linux using songbird, if I use any visual album cover grids, I freeze like mavis beacon in the dos days. I have more than enough power to run this shit. What's going on, and how do I fix it?
<boban`> waffle
<boban`> true
<boban`> hawa
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: have you installed video drivers?
<bazhang> plustax, please watch the language
<TheTom> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<plustax> sorry
<NetM> Any prog to check my laptop's temperatures ?
<plustax> and I believe I have.
<ActionParsnip1> NetM: lm-sensors
<plustax> I have nvidia 9300
<TheTom> is there a #room for ubuntu netbook remix
<plustax> is there a certain driver set I should use?
<plustax> Could someone walk me through it in pm please?
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: so you have ran: gksudo jockey-gtk   and activated  the driver
<JonathanEllis> I want to share files between two computers both running Ubuntu. When I try to share my home folder /home/jonathan by right clicking in nautilus it prompts me to install the Windows network sharing service. But since both computers are running Ubuntu, why would I use Samba in preference to nfs? Or has nfs been deprecated now? I am running Hardy on my desktop machine (the one I am trying to share from) and Karmic on my laptop
<NetM> ActionParsnip1: ty :)
<plustax> hmm I dont think I have
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: no, in the channel, more minds and eyes, and it may help others
<TwoD> I can't make heads or tails of the device paths created in karmic. dmsg repors my devices end up at /devices/pci0000:00/something, but how do I access anything using that path?
<boban`> I have a question
<plustax> this is only my second day on linux.
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: your system runs badly as your graphics card is doing nothing
<boban`> whats the command to join another irc server ?
<boban`> whats the command to join another irc server ? please
<plustax> Could you walk me through the whole process?
<Soyo> WELCOME!
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: then dont get ranty as yuo have not configured your system right ;)
<JediMaster> boban`, server or channel?
<JonathanEllis> !ask | boban`
<ubottu> boban`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<songe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/320021/
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: press alt+f2   paste the command I gave
<songe> anyone?
<plustax> okay
<boban`> guys ? whats the command to join another irc serer ? /s or ?
<SexyShey> irc.chat.com.tr chat is here
<zaggynl> /connect boban`
<Soyo> ./connect blah.com
<boban`> thanks
<boban`> This command is for network staff only
<Soyo> What client are you using?
<JediMaster> boban`, try /server blah.com
<Soyo> xirc? irssi?
<plustax> its activating the recommended driver that I didnt have activated.
<JediMaster> I guess that worked
<JediMaster> =)
<Soyo> lol
<plustax> Is that it? OR do I need to do something else or restart?
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: when its done, reboot
<kostkon> plustax, you need to restart yes
<disappearedng> how do I ssh on a differnet port? ssh ip:port doesn't work
<plustax> kk
<Soyo> He is using ex-chat aparently too
<Anorien> jongbergs: i fail to see how to do it in synoptic, but seems to be working with apt-get install lamp-server^ . thanks again
<B9> TheTom i have a Netbook and am running remix whatzup?
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: if anything else runs badly, you will need to configure that hardware too
<bastidrazor> disappearedng: first off the ssh has to be listening on a different port and also the command is ssh -p123 user@host
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: lots of stuff aims to run out of the box but some stuff wont and needs some effort
<legend2440> ciphergoth: http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2009/11/03/how-to-compile-a-kernel-for-ubuntu-karmic/
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip1: Good afternoon. Hope I am not bothering you with this question. I want to share files between two computers both running Ubuntu. When I try to share my home folder /home/jonathan by right clicking in nautilus it prompts me to install the Windows network sharing service. But since both computers are running Ubuntu, why would I use Samba in preference to nfs? Or has nfs been deprecated now? I am running Hardy on my desktop machine (th
<ong> hi
<ong> ubuntu 9.10 stalls when starting up
<ong> it works on my wifes pc
<ong> 64bit verion
<TheTom> Does anyone know what's up with my apt configuration in netbook remix. i can't find most of the packages i normally install after a fresh ubuntu install, such as irssi, mpd, mpc. /etc/apt/sources.list looks as it has the same sources as my regular karmic install
<jongbergs> Anorien: ok, that should also work, what i meant is that, in synaptic, you to the Edit menu, selct Mark packages by task, then it will show a list of packages by task, then you should see LAMP Server among the list. :)
<bazhang> ong, have you tried the alternate cd
<TheTom> B9: hello. look right above
<kleftisx> ActionParsnip1  jongbergs : i have try reconfigure but same black screen. any othe idea?
<ong> @bazhang, i downloaded but did not try. I made movie (sorry, windows mediaplayer 9 codec): http://team-noehring.de/extern/error/u910/u910.html
<jongbergs> kleftisx: how is it going on right now?
<Anorien> yes, i was selecting it and it said in the bar 21 packages to be installed, abt 62 mb, but i failed to see a "install" or "go for it" button lol
<plustax> Thank you so much.
<plustax> Everything is working a billion times faster.
<bazhang> ong, would be a good idea to try for troubleshooting purposes
<ong> @bazhang, can I TRY ubuntu with the alternate CD or does it force me to install?
<bazhang> ong, install only
<kleftisx> jongbergs : same again i have run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and when i reboot ubuntu start loading and then i get same black screen
<ong> @bazhang, anything I should pay special attention to?
<erUSUL> ong: no alternate can not be used as livecd only the desktop version can
<ong> install only = not good at this time
<bazhang> ong, it is text only
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: stuff tends to when yu configure it
<duergar> i need to reformat and dual boot with windows xp because a couple of programs i need to run use the .net 3.5 architecture and unfortunately wine and crossover don't work for this. Where do i find out exactly how big my linux installation is so i can create a partition large enough to hold just the operating system?
<kewix> hello
<bazhang> ong, what about making a live usb on your other computer then with unetbootin
<ong> the movie (http://team-noehring.de/extern/error/u910/u910.html) shows the text message output of the start process and where it stalls
<Soyo> hi
<JonathanEllis> duergar: Do you have a separate root partition already?
<plustax> I am looking to add a custom theme to spice up everything a little bit. I don't know where to find a good dark/black glossy theme, and if I did I wouldn't know how to install it.
<jongbergs> Anorien: ok, we just hope the process will be fine..
<plustax> Could someone help me please? :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Spixx> duergar: check out Virtualbox if you don't need to do heavy stuff
<duergar> johnathanellis: no. when i formatted i told linux to do what it needed to do with the whole drive
<JonathanEllis> duergar: Another option could be to install windows as a guest os within virtualbox running on an ubuntu host
<ong> would be an idea, but maybe I am not ready to install ubuntu. I tried unetbootin (if I remember right, it creates a single-file-ubuntu) which is really slow
<irocksu> hi
<Snausages> Spixx: what's heavy stuff?
<[JackD]> duergar: fdisl -l /dev/sd*
<[JackD]> fdisk
<Soyo> applications,settings,settings manager
<ong> anyways, this idea is goog
<jongbergs> kleftisx: are you able to see the grub2 menu?
<ong> I guess, I will try this
<Spixx> Snausages: well no gaming via virtualbox, but doin some app works fine
<bazhang> ong, no that is wubi
<ZaNeIuM>  i have a 160gb drive with win7 and ubuntu and it dualboots like normal. but i wanted to put it on a new drive its only a 40gb but win7 was only using 11gb so thats cool and i resized it within ghost
<kleftisx> jongbergs : grub2 ? i can see the 1.97 beta grub menu
<bazhang> kleftisx, that is grub2
<JonathanEllis> duergar: OK. I have a separate root partition which is 10GB and of that I have used only 4.13GB. My home partition on the other hand is 113 GB of which I have used 76GB
<ActionParsnip1> !theme | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ZaNeIuM> now the new cloned drive will not boot i get a error 15 from grub
<kleftisx> jongbergs : yes i am able
<legend2440> plustax: open  system>preferences>appearance  there are some dark themes in there
<ong> thanks, will try and then check back with you guys.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: let's just see if adding the vga=792 in the boot options will work
<ZaNeIuM> do i get this error cause i resized the win7 partion, or you just cant clone linux
<Spixx> ZaNeIuM: check so that it is pointing towards (X,X) and not the drive UUID
<ASmith42> Hello.
<duergar> ok, so if i made my windows 15, linux 10, and the rest /share i should be good then. do i have to do anything special with the share partition other than ensure it's formatted in fat32?
<Spixx> ZaNeIuM: check in menu.lst in /boot/grub
<jongbergs> kleftisx: try adding vag=792 in the boot option
<paulo_> hi people
<jongbergs> kleftisx: sorry, try adding vga=792 in the boot option
<Spixx> ASmith42: yo
<kleftisx> jongbergs : what is the vga=792 option? and how can i add it in the boot options?
<JonathanEllis> duergar: The shared partition can be ntfs if you like. Or you can use ext2 and add the ext driver to windows
<JonathanEllis> duergar: Before you do that, though, try virtualbox
<ASmith42> I'm trying to modify the grub list.  Everything I look at tells me to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but in Karmic menu.lst isn't there.
<mikeg3> I need help!  Ubuntu 9.10 will not boot.  It is some sort of video problem.  I tried the Alternate Install CD -- is there some sort of video safemode I can use?  AMD Athlon X2 64 processor, nvidia 6150se nforce 430 video card.
<wers> karmic doesnt seem to detect my vostro 1310's wifi card. been googling about it but people don't seem to have a prob with it. is this a unique case? it's a BCM4312
<duergar> is virtualbox free, and i only have 512 ram.. will that be enough?
<paulo_> Can anyone take a doubt?
<Spixx> duergar: hmm, It will "work" <- notice the "" :P
<duergar> lol. i'll just dual boot it then. thanks for the info
<Spixx> mikeg3: what type of errors do you get?
<ActionParsnip1> mikeg3: did you MD5 test the ISOs you downloaded? Did you run the CD tester?
<Spixx> duergar: np, it is simpler with virtualbox though :D
<paulo_> i cant put dual boot
<jongbergs> kleftisx: at the grub2 menu, select the first default linux image press 'e' then go the end the line and append vga=792, press escape key the hit enter
<om26er> notification is looking weired plz take a look anybody: http://imagebin.org/71867
<paulo_> 	
<paulo_> it starts directly with linux
<Spixx> om26er: what is "wrong"?
<om26er> Spixx: plz see the image
<Spixx> the orange lines?
<om26er> Spixx: yes
<mikeg3> yes and yes to md5 checking...just switches video modes endlessly...I can d/l the restricted nvidia driver if I ever could get to that point
<Spixx> ahh, is it only that field or more then?
<Snausages> that's not part of the art?
<om26er> Spixx: every notification
<mikeg3> monitor is old dell 1702fp
<Spixx> ohh, wierd :P
<Spixx> maybe got something todo with graphics do you have the drivers installed correctly?
<JonathanEllis> duergar:  Yes virtualbox is free. 512MB is not much RAM and virtualbox needs to have RAM dedicated to it which will slow down everything else while its running. But you could try installing it and see how it goes. Its less drastic than resizing partitions and then installing windows. Trouble with installing windows AFTER ubuntu is that the windows installer will overwrite your master boot record and then you wont be able to boot ubuntu at all until
<om26er> Spixx: intel drivers are fine i think
<plustax> im on gnome-look but I don't know which link to click that will take me to a list of themes that are compatible with my system
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  ok. i am restarting to try it. thanks
<Spixx> Ok, maybe you will have more luck if you shut of all "graphical" stuff
<paulorasilva> i cant put dual boot
<om26er> Spixx: compiz?
<paulorasilva> it starts directly with linux
<paulorasilva> help-me plis
<Spixx> under system > Prefrence > appearance > TAB visual effects?
<mikeg3> How can I even tell the if the drivers are installed correctly...screen is black and goes into power save mode  -- here in windows it is fine
<Soyo> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Soyo> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip1> mikeg3: use some bootoptions to tell the system to use the failsafe driver
<ASmith42> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | mikeg3
<ubottu> mikeg3: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Snausages> hey, is there a way to flip my window controls to the left?
<ASmith42> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<beckettj> Just want to shout a big thankyou to the Ubuntu devs for the GSM compatibility  - my 3G dongle worked immediately - no cinfiguration
<jrib> Snausages: up to the window manager
<ASmith42> Thanks, ubottu!  You rock!
<ASmith42> :P
<jrib> Snausages: you used to be able to do it in gconf with metacity.  If you are using compiz, maybe ask #compiz
<ActionParsnip1> Snausages: define "windows controls" do you mean like a mac has close, minimise etc on the left?
<blck> Hi all
<Soyo> hi
<om26er> !hi | soyo blck
<ubottu> soyo blck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Snausages> ActionParsnip1: yeah, would like to flip sides so the controls are where I'm used to them from my mac
<guinho> hello
<JediMaster> ikonia, when you have a minute: http://pastebin.com/d3ccab85d
<blck> I enabled laptop-mode on my notebook, by now the harddisk turns off very often, which is not good and makes the pc slow... In the laptop conf file I set the HD_powersave to 127, 128 -> 254 will enabled powersaving but I need this
<guinho> anybody there
<pongo>  I've read the article on partitioning but it still doesn't answer my question.
<pongo>  the thing is i dont know if it actually possible to do the following:
<pongo> a have a single HDD with 3 partitions on it showing as
<pongo> 8 GB - hidden Partition (vista restore probably) ......ntsf
<pongo> 73GB- C:  with vista , programs and other on it........ntsf
<pongo> 70GB- D: with movies and photos and other ........ntsf
<FloodBot3> pongo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> Snausages: you can get mac style themes if you wish: Here is a guide I've used. Works pretty nice: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<guinho> ta ai alguem
<italomaia> I tought it was possible to buy dell zinoHD with ubuntu!
<italomaia> aqui guinho
<joaopinto> !br | guinho
<ubottu> guinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<detrate_> I'm trying to get phpmyadmin working in 9.10... but when I access localhost/phpmyadmin it's attempting to download index.phtml :-\
<detrate_> anyone have an idea on how I can fix this?
<guinho> boas
<detrate_> I installed phpmyadmin with apt-get
<guinho> alguem me pode dar uma dica
<italomaia> but in dell website there's only windows 7. Did anyone heard that too?
<guinho> ??
<Snausages> ActionParsnip1: interesting...  I wasn't looking to go all the way to lifted apple widgets & artwork, but it's nice to put the controls in the same places...  the one that I'm dying to do is a split dvorak/qwerty keyboard...  i found a howto but it didn't work.
<lilyshu> Snausages : in terminal type gconf-editor
<italomaia> guinho, entra no ubuntu-br cara
<guinho> como fasso isso
<guinho> ??
<IdleOne> guinho: /join #ubuntu-br
<italomaia> "/join #ubuntu-br"
<guinho> tou la sozinho
<lilyshu> Snausages : then go to Apps/metacity/general and change button_layout to close,minimize,maximize:menu
<ActionParsnip1> Snausages: if you read the guide, one part of it will tell yuo how. You dont have to use the entire guide
<diddy> How can I stop Ubuntu from mounting my USB stick?
<ActionParsnip1> Snausages: sounds like lilyshu has a fix for you ;)
<diddy> I want the guest in my virtual machine to mount the stick.
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to share a folder with another ubuntu machine. When I right click on the folder in nautilus and click sharing options it only gives me the option of using Windows network file sharing (Samba). What happend to nfs? I am running Hardy
<pongo> why wound noone help, even speak with me??
<kleftisx> jongbergs : i try adding vga=792 in the boot menu. but again the same i get black screen again
<Snausages> lilyshu: I'm not sure where you're directing me, haven't got anything like that on my machine
<kwinz> Hi @all, I want to use Gnome Network Manager for 3G WWAN and VPN but keep using ifup/ifdown and wpa_supplicant for wlan. Is this possible?
<JonathanEllis> !patience |pongo
<ubottu> pongo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mikeg3> !failsafe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about failsafe
<ActionParsnip1> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<IdleOne> pongo:  ask your question
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis: ^
<prkos> I'm using gedit to edit some CSS files and when I open a bracket it doesn't automatically create the closing bracket, so I can just hit enter and get autoindent. It used to work before, what am I missing?
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip1: Thanks. Can you just confirm nfs is a better way to go than Samba?
<markbaas> kwinz, i dont think so, i think network-manager will keep disturbing your connect. You better try gnome-ppp/wvdial for 3G
<IdleOne> !pm | pongo
<ubottu> pongo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: but if you boot into live cd would you encounter the same problem?
<ciphergoth> JonathanEllis: not sure if you got an answer to this one, but: if you don't want to use Samba or NFS, have you considered sshfs?
<Soyo> Pongo is trying to do something with multiple partitions if I remember correctly
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis: neither is better, nor worse. They both have advantages and disadvantages
<kleftisx> jongbergs : u mean just to run from live cd? i dont think that i will encounter the same problem. Because when i istalled ubuntu it was everything normaly. after enabling the restricted devices and making the recomended updates. When i reboot i got black screen
<JonathanEllis> ciphergoth: Im not sure what to use, but I read somewhere that nfs is faster than samba and I am not using windows so installing something for windows seems unnecessary (objectionable even!)
<bintang_>  /j hqj
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip1: Is there a guide where I can read the pros and cons of each to help me choose? I thought nfs was the default unix method so thats why I thought of using it
<ciphergoth> JonathanEllis: Not suggesting samba but sshfs
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis: samba works nice and fast here, i think you should read up on both and compare to your requirements
<markbaas> is there anyway to filter all these connection notification, i can hardly read the text what is going on
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: Except Samba is a little hard with Unix filesystem things (permissions, ACLs, etc)
<ActionParsnip1> markbaas: if you hide the join/part messages it will be less
<IdleOne> pongo: you will need to resize D: and then format the 15GB to ext3 using !Gparted then during the install select the advanced setting and select the 15GB partition as /
<JonathanEllis> ciphergoth: So that gives me a third choice! Sheesh! What do you think of sshfs?
<mikeg3> Where can I get instructions on using the failsafe video driver in ubuntu 9.10, please?  I am rapidly getting lost in details.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok, even though you get into black screen, do you think the boot process continues?
<ciphergoth> JonathanEllis: it's not the fastest but it's convenient and secure
<ActionParsnip1> grawity: true but if default file access is ok for new files then its fine
<pongo> yes i would like to install ubuntu on  my D: parttition where i have 15 Gb free , i also have a C: partition with vista and a hidden partition on my sigle HDD.........i want to be able to dual boot with vista
<yml> hello
<ciphergoth> because you don't have to do any configuration on the server besides enabling ssh which you've probably done anyway
<bastidrazor> JonathanEllis: i use sshfs to mount a /movie directory to my media server. simple and easy and is fast enough to stream movies with.
<nikki93> I have a little bit of a problem. :/ Some kid came home and wanted me to put a game in his USB stick. The game was on my windows side. I booted into windows. I tried to open his stick. It said, 'needs formatting', I said, 'ok format'. Supposedly that was my Linux /home partition, not his USB stick.
<ciphergoth> and similarly you can remote mount an sshfs filesystem without root privs
<Rockiest> what better ubuntu 2008 or 2009 ?
<nikki93> Can I recover the data?
<nikki93> At least partially.
<nikki93> A lot of it is backed up..
<grawity> Rockiest: There is no Ubuntu 2008 and no Ubuntu 2009
<JonathanEllis> I also read about Zeroconf and now I am confused :-$. Would like an opinion or opinions on what people think is easiest, fastest and safest to share documents and music between my ubuntu laptop and desktop machine.
<kleftisx> jongbergs : i think works from 2-3 seconds after the black screen because of watching the hd and cpu led. and also the keyboard leds not working. except the Scroll lock led that is flashing
<ActionParsnip1> Rockiest: best what?
<Halitech> Rockiest, you are talking about 4 versions in 2008 and 2009, which one are you referring to
<m4rtin> pongo: if you don't want to mess up your partitions, use Wubi to install from inside Windows
<grawity> JonathanEllis: Zeroconf is a very different thing from samba/nfs. It's used for different purposes.
<ciphergoth> JonathanEllis: IMHO, unless you have special requirements, use sshfs
<ciphergoth> Places/Connect to Server/SSH
<yml> I am discovering empathy and so far I am impressed. I am playing with the "share my desktop" feature with a jabber (gmail) account
<TheTom> After upgrading to karmic, I can't change colorscheme in byobu. I get an errormessage, but only part of it is displayed. I goes like: Error: ~/.byobu/profile exists, bit is not a...
<ciphergoth> if you can log into it, you can read/write files
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis: can even mount sshfs too ;)
<Rockiest> i have  8.04 now, is there any reason to switch to 9.04 ?
<jcrawford1> so who here uses empathy for IRC?
<JonathanEllis> ciphergoth: My requirements are simple. File sharing with laptop, possibly automatic synchronisation though I have been burnt in the past with the windows version
<pongo> the thing is i cant boot into vista at the moment, is there another way , and why did side by side install go missing
<ciphergoth> jcrawford1: I do, not sure it's wise but I do
<kwinz> markbaas: Gnome network manager has 2 checkboxes when you rightclick on the applet, one of it is named "enable wireless". When I uncheck it wpa_supplicant seems ok, but if i reastart the checkbox is set again. Is there a way to permanently diable it?
<Halitech> Rockiest, depends on your hardware and needs
<ActionParsnip1> Rockiest: if its not broken, don't fix it
<yml> I the screen is shared but it is not refreshed when I move the window around
<ciphergoth> then use sshfs
<kwinz> +s
<TheTom> jcrawford1: more people should use some empathy on irc.
<jcrawford> TheTom, why is that?
<yml> does someone know where I can set the paramater that control the refresh rate ?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: what video card do you have?
<jcrawford> I am not sure I like the UI for IRC heh
<markbaas> ActionParsnip1, If i only knew how to do that
<jcrawford> does not support /join wtf
<ciphergoth> you can use rsync for automatic synchronization, though best not to do that on top of sshfs but directly
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> i second ciphergoth recommendations of sshfs
<ciphergoth> jcrawford: indeed
<kleftisx> jongbergs : ati hd4890
<TheTom> jcrawford: it helps communication somtimes
<IdleOne> jcrawford: Empathy does not support /join at the momment but I believe that is being worked on.
<m4rtin> pongo: did you resize a partition? If so, you'll have to use Vista's recovery option so it can see the partition again
<TheTom> haha
<kwinz> markbaas: login and logout is ok too, only restart enables the checkbox again, which I do not want
<QRZ> Rockiest: 8.04 is an LTS release.  9.10 is not.  At this point, 8.04 will be supported beyond the support cycle of 9.10.  So if you are happy with 8.04, stick with it!
<jcrawford> how can you call yourself an irc client when you dont support /join rofl
<jcrawford> j/k :)
<Snausages> lilyshu: I can't figure out where metacity is on my machine, what should I be looking for?
<TheTom> apt-get install irssi
<TheTom> the irc client of the future!
<jcrawford> TheTom, yea i don't have time to learn all the kb commands heh
<jcrawford> and i know there is a UI for it :)
<JonathanEllis> ciphergoth n8tuser ActionParsnip1: Thanks very much for pointing me in the right directions for reading. I will look at rsync as well. Does that use its own file sharing protocol?
<pongo> no i havent started the install yet no resizing done  , doesnt that make you lose data on the whole hdd
<markbaas> kwinz, what do you mean?
<lilyshu> Snausages : in terminal type gconf-editor
<lilyshu> Snausages : then go to Apps/metacity/general and change button_layout to close,minimize,maximize:menu
<IdleOne> jcrawford: Empathy is not an irc client. it is IM client which is trying to also support irc. use irssi or xchat
<Snausages> lilyshu: I don't have an "apps"
<TheTom> jcrawford: i just can't see why people would need a _graphical_ ui for an irc session, really
<jcrawford> IdleOne, thief :)
<jcrawford> IdleOne, I am using xchat now
<m4rtin> pongo: why can't you boot vista then?
<disappearedng> hey how do I ssh into another machine on port 2222?
<markbaas> Yes en how in xchat filter all the enter/part messages
<jcrawford> disappearedng, ssh user@host -p 2222
<ActionParsnip1> IdleOne: it is used to connect to an IRC server and can communicate as a client to the servers service
<bazhang> markbaas, right click channel name
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> rsync is not a file sharing protocol as intended.. remote synching is the simple explain i can come up with
<ActionParsnip1> IdleOne: so it is an irc client
<markbaas> bazhang, got it thx
<lilyshu> Snausages : really? thats odd
<bastidrazor> disappearedng: the other machine needs to be listening on port 2222 .. then you ssh -p2222 user@hostip
<fasta> TheTom, graphical is superior by definition assuming you don't live in the stone age anymore, that said, X still can fail, remote desktop can fail even easier...
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip1: yeah I guess so but the main goal is to be a alternative to IM clients. IRC is/was not high on the priority list for Empathy
<jongbergs> kleftisx: have you done this already? sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<fasta> TheTom, that most graphical clients assumes their users are stupid and don't implement the most basic feature, well, I cannot help that.
<Snausages> lilyshu: seems like an important thing to be missing I suppose...  pardon my n00bness, barely 3 weeks in with ubuntu.  Maybe this is something that's different about this netbook remix?
<ActionParsnip1> IdleOne: true but doesnt make it any less
<kwinz> markbaas: I mean, that if I disable the "Enable Wireless" checkbox in Gnome Network Manager, everything works fine with wpa_supplincant and I can still use wwan und vpn with the applet, I can even login and logout, but as soon as I restart, the checkbox is set again
<grawity> TheTom: Graphical UIs are quite convienent - Xchat, even (eww) mIRC... especially once you are in 150 or more channels. Switching those in irssi can become a pain. (Fortunately I haven't reached 20 yet.)
<kleftisx> jongbergs : when i do sudo apt-ger remove xorg-driver-fglrx and then restart ubuntu and try to load again, i got ubuntu starting in console and not gnome
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip1: Still think they should leave well enough alone and not try to reinvent the wheel. there are dedicated irc clients that work well.
<jcrawford> going to give empathy a try i guess for a bit anyway :)
<fasta> grawity, 150 channels? Uh, who does that?
<zauber> I'm worried I may have totally misunderstood the Linux permission model. Someone explain, please: I added user www-data to my group 'xmpl'. I have a directory 'mydir' with 775 permissions owned by xmpl:xmpl. But php scripts (running as www-data) fail to create new files in mydir - throwing "permission denied" errors. What's up with that?
<markbaas> kwinz, yes that is the problem, it integrates with the system, maybe through dbus you can get it to disable the wireless on startup
<ActionParsnip1> IdleOne: if a user can do multiple chats with one client and want to, they can. or they can leave the functionality and use a dedicated irc only client
<zauber> I would have thought that since www-data is member of the group xmpl, and permissions are 775, it could create files in mydir
<grawity> fasta: I know a few people. (One's a Wikipedia admin, has to be in a lot of channels)
<TheTom> fasta: uh. irc is the stoneage. i type text, why would i take my hands off the keyboard? i use X, of course, but i don't really need menus and icons when in an irc session.
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations.  I'm having rsyslogd issues with $AllowedSender.  I have $AllowedSender UDP, 172.16.0.0/16 in one of my config files yet in my syslog log file it stats that it UDP message from disallowed sender discarded.
<jcrawford> oh hell no auto join for channels on networks either heh
<Fenix|work> that sender is in the $AllowedSender list.
<pongo> i just dont know any more its the notorious bsod after a vista automatic update with crcdisk.sys as the  last thing that loads in safe mode but inly a symptom for lot of different things and no solution a found sofar..... im no expert but i can be smthg to do with HDD drivers?? i think i saw a messaga saying a SATA driver is postponed for install after restart and after that i couldnt boot
<ciphergoth> zauber: you very slightly misunderstand
<fasta> TheTom, Emacs is also graphical, but you can do (setq tool-bar nil) or somethign similar.
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip1: absolutely. not trying to say the choices should be limited. A user should have the choice to use whatever app they like.
<markbaas> kwinz, I have had problems with network-manager too
<renato> :q
<fasta> TheTom, both have their place.
<jongbergs> zauber: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /path/to/mydir
<ciphergoth> zauber: the kernel knows nothing of the relationship ebtween users and groups
<ActionParsnip1> pongo: windows support in ##windows
<TheTom> fasta: well, i use vim, or vim.tiny as it is in 9.10 (wtf?)
<om26er> how ti install compiz themes
<kwinz> markbaas: mhm well no clue about dbus, how do I use this?
<ActionParsnip1> IdleOne: true, and the people use it so I gess its gonna stick around
<ciphergoth> zauber: when you log in, the login process sets the process that it launches to be in the correct groups
<zauber> jonbergs: I want to keep the owner as xmpl, because of file uploads (so I don't need to keep logging in and chowning
<ciphergoth> The process that launches Apache probably just sets the groups to be www-data and ignores /etc/group
<jongbergs> kleftisx: are you able to switch to virtual terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f1?
<m4rtin> pongo: you'll want to fix that before doing anything that might compound your boot problems (like changing partitions)
<zauber> ciphergoth: really, so there's no looking to see if the current user is in the group defined?
<IdleOne> om26er: #compiz for compiz help
<ciphergoth> so the fact that /etc/group says that when www-data logs in they should be in the xmpl group is ignored
 * jcrawford closes Empathy
<wrapster> guys i asked the same question about grub resotration yday.. im back .. pls help.
<ciphergoth> zauber: does that make any sense?
<wrapster> i tried to find /boot/grub/stage1
<markbaas> kwinz, i found dbus quite different, but this way you can send messages to apps. Maybe alternative approach would be messing with /etc/network/interfaces
<lilyshu> Snausages : i just check my UNR, i can find apps with gconf-editor. :D
<wrapster> but then it says file not found
<zauber> ciphergoth: yeah, makes sense, but it's surprising... would have never guessed it.
<Mandrew> hello imtrying to install ubuntu 9.10 on a usb-stick from my imac and i dont want to put the grub on the imacs hdd i want to put it on the usb but i want to chose when i boot up anyone that can make sense on what i just wrote lol
<ciphergoth> zauber: it's probably configurable in Apache though
<kleftisx> jongbergs : u mean to remove xorg and try ctrl+alt+f1?
<ciphergoth> Apache launches as root, takes port 80, then drops privileges
<markbaas> kwinz, check on google for examples how to setup wpa network for that... i think network-manager will leave the interface alone if it is configured manually (im not sure)
<wrapster> so now what im doing is using a solaris disk to boot into grub and manually choose the partition on which grub exists ...
<zauber> ciphergoth: ah, I would hope so. Otherwise it seems to make the whole point of managing groups in linux go away
<wrapster> could anyone please help
<ciphergoth> /etc/apache2/envvars
<zauber> ciphergoth: envvars say user & group is www-data
<kwinz> markbaas: installing gnome network manager did not change my /etc/network/interfaces at all
<pongo> Ill try that thanks but i already lost hope on vista......one more thing do you happen to a heve a tipp on how to access my hidden bios setting in order to set SATA to IDE cause on my acer im struggling with here its a phoenix bios with literally no advanced options.........bye and thanks for your time
<zauber> also running exec("whoami") in php through browser confirms this
<jongbergs> kleftisx: if ubuntu seems to start but unable to load gnome, let's try if we could switch to virtual console
<IdleOne> wrapster: sounds like you need to re-install !grub or !grub2 depending on which you are using
<markbaas> kwinz, did you change things in interfaces yet then?
<Snausages> pongo: which acer?
<pongo> ]aspire 5112 wlmi last bios 3.13
<markbaas> kwinz, network manager is not to change this file, however it reads it
<kwinz> markbaas: it is still the same, so the network manager did not alter it and must interfere with wlan somepoint else
<wrapster> IdleOne: yeah.. but now the issue is .. I have removed linux distro so actually grub was booting windows...
<SDuensin> Good morning.  I think I've found a bug/issue.  Something changed so *.desktop shortcuts need to be +x to work.  Except good practice is to mount /home noexec.  So no more working desktop shortcuts.  :-(
<wrapster> i cannot remove anything coz windows now has some really important data on it...
<kleftisx> jongbergs : restart and try ctrl+alt+f1 ? and then what to do?
<ciphergoth> zauber: look into the apache config language, see if there's a way to set extra groups
<Snausages> pongo: hmm, no clue then..  my acer d150 has a weirdo bios in it, but ubuntu 9.1 worked fine with the HDD in ahci mode
<ciphergoth> there are User and Group directives already
<PaulieWalnuts> hello
<om26er> does compiz work in kubuntu?
<markbaas> kwinz, so you had you custom interfaces file?
<accio> hello
<IdleOne> wrapster: so you don't want to install linux anymore? then you need to fixmbr ask in ##windows for help. You WILL need a Windows cd.
<om26er> !hi | accio
<ubottu> accio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kwinz> markbaas: Yes i do
<Clip52> [AutoGreetz] Bem Vindo!!!
<dtrask> My issue:  Users and Groups has 3 users...student...teacher...and netbook (the admin user).  I launch...unlock and proceed to change the "student" password.  Everything appears to work....yet the student password never gets changed.  Any ideas on what to look for?
<zauber> ciphergoth: thanks! Will do
<JediMaster> om26er, I believe not, I think it's gnome only
<pongo> alright thanks again i guess its off to #windows bye
<om26er> JediMaster: thanx
<ciphergoth> zauber: you're welcome!
<PaulieWalnuts> i installed Karmic to a ext4 partition using unetbootin and the iso on drive C:. everything went fine and now i cant boot into it(it doesnt show up in grub menu when the pc starts). my HD setup is : sda1 windows boot part. sda2 drive c: sda3 ext4 for / sda4 swap. i tried chrooting in sda3 and attempted to reinstall grub
<PaulieWalnuts> usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/sda
<PaulieWalnuts> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<dtrask> My issue:  Users and Groups has 3 users...student...teacher...and netbook (the admin user).  I launch...unlock and proceed to change the "student" password.  Everything appears to work....yet the student password never gets changed.  Any ideas on what to look for?  Using 9.10 Karmic...netbook remix
<ActionParsnip1> dtrask: sudo passwd student
<kwinz> @markbaas it reads:
<kwinz> auto wlan0
<kwinz> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<kwinz> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 hw ether 00:23:25:5C:B4:88
<kwinz>         wpa-driver wext
<kwinz>         wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ActionParsnip1> kwinz: use pastebin
<markbaas> kwinz, take out the auto wlan0 i think
<dtrask> ActionParsnip1: I know that, but need to know what to do to fix the GUI tool....this is for others...not me
<jongbergs> kleftisx: i just want to verify if ctrl+alt+f1 works, yes start ubuntu normally then wait for a minute or two then press ctrl+alf+f1
<kwinz> pastebin si voerkill for 4 lines of code
<kwinz> is overkill
<dtrask> ActionParsnip1: or to know what to look for that could be affecting it
<Fenix|work> anyone using a central syslog server with rsyslog with 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> dtrask: gksudo users-admin
<markbaas> kwinz, look at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/117883
<markbaas> kwinz, that is what you want
<kleftisx> jongbergs : ok im restart to check if works, brb
<ageeb> is there a gui app to look at drive partitions? specifically a usb flash drive...
<Fenix|work> ageeb, gparted
<sllide> someone here can help me with making a chip8 emulator in python? :3
<ActionParsnip1> ageeb: gparted
<ageeb> thanks guys
<accio> Hello everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, and I'm trying to install a touch screen beetouch, but without results.
<accio> following paste some information of my configuration .. can someone help me?
<markbaas> kwinz, Interfaces configured in /etc/network/interfaces become "unmanaged" by network manager. so this is a feature.
<accio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/320055/
<ActionParsnip1> ageeb: sudo fdisk -l    will be faster
<dtrask> ActionParsnip1: no go....still doesn't stick
<PaulieWalnuts> help
<ActionParsnip1> dtrask: could write a script for them I guess, i only do it at commandline, gui takes too lon
<ActionParsnip1> g
<TheTom> HM
<PaulieWalnuts> i installed Karmic to a ext4 partition using unetbootin and the iso on drive C:. everything went fine and now i cant boot into it(it doesnt show up in grub menu when the pc starts). my HD setup is : sda1 windows boot part. sda2 drive c: sda3 ext4 for / sda4 swap. i tried chrooting in sda3 and attempted to reinstall grub
<PaulieWalnuts> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<dtrask> ActionParsnip1: I'm pretty knowledgable....any files I should look at to see what the perms are or possibly a log file to tail?
<shockrates> <shockrates> when i start ubuntu i first get a tty1 console, after i login. then login manager appears and then i login again to have a gui.
<shockrates> <shockrates> how do i fix it
<ActionParsnip1> dtrask: have a look in /var/log   see if anything looks suitable
<ralchev> hey guys ;)
<om26er> !hey | ralchev
<ubottu> ralchev: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kwinz> markbaas: no, this is not what I want, as it is the exact opposite of what I want
<ageeb> ActionParsnip1, fdisk worked perfect thanks!
<shockrates> HEY
<shockrates> <shockrates> when i start kubuntu i first get a tty1 console, after i login. then login manager appears and then i login again to have a gui.
<shockrates> <shockrates> how do i fix it
<markbaas> kwinz, you want it to be managed by network-manager then?
<kwinz> markbaas: in this bug the problem is, that the interface cannot be configured by gnome network manager
<zauber> ciphergoth, et al: FYI My initial method of adding www-data to group xmpl actually worked. I had forgotten to restart apache... X-0. Can't believe I was that stupid...
<ralchev> I'm trying to run DVD thru Kaffeine but im getting this error " Cannot find demultiplexer plugin for MRL [dvd:/]" , do you have any ideas ?
<kwinz> markbaas: i want to not configure it with the network manager
<kwinz> markbaas: and i cannot make it static as in the bug report
<ciphergoth> zauber: made the same mistake myself
<ActionParsnip1> ageeb: fear not the command line
<kwinz> markbaas: because I still rely on the auto setting to get my ip on various networks
<PaulieWalnuts> i installed Karmic to a ext4 partition using unetbootin and the iso on drive C:. everything went fine and now i cant boot into it(it doesnt show up in grub menu when the pc starts). my HD setup is : sda1 windows boot part. sda2 drive c: sda3 ext4 for / sda4 swap. i tried chrooting in sda3 and attempted to reinstall grub
<PaulieWalnuts> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<zauber> ciphergoth: wasn't the first time... won't be the last. Good to know we all err on occasion :)
<hani> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ciphergoth> zauber: good to know that Apache defers to /etc/groups
<jongbergs> shockrates: after logging in to tty1, run the command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ageeb> ActionParsnip1, i don't fear it all... i don't know it :D
<markbaas> kwinz, yes but i dont get it, you want network-manager to touch the interface, but not to configure it
<ActionParsnip1> ageeb: as you use it you'll learn :D
<markbaas> kwinz, i'd guess you just want network-manager not to touch it
<jongbergs> shockrates: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm then reboot
<markbaas> kwinz, which would be the same as network-manager can't manage my device
<markbaas> kwinz, so as alexander sack wrote, you have to configure it in interfaces and network-manager leaves it alone
<cannonball> Hi all, if I want to add a static route, how do I make it persist through bootups?  In RH/Cent it would be /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/route-$INTERFACE.  What's the equivalent on Ubuntu?
<kwinz> markbaas: ok, to make it clear: i do not want gnome network manager to touch my wlan at all!!!
<kwinz> markbaas: that is what i want
<markbaas> kwinz, but you can still use network-manager for you other interfaces
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: did you try chrooting right now?
<kwinz> markbaas: yes, for my wwan 3g mobile internet card
<markbaas> kwinz, then again interfaces configured in /etc/network/interfaces become "unmanaged" by network manager. so this is a feature.
<gasull> Does anybody here use apt-build and can tell me how to recompile the kernel with it?  Thanks.
<ralchev> Can someone help me with this error?
<aaron11> HI everyone
<kwinz> markbaas: but it does not become unmanaged, that is the problem!
<markbaas> kwinz, it is thus not correctly configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<aaron11> gasull--> Please do be careful
<kwinz> markbaas: it is not configured as static
<kwinz> markbaas: but that is ok
<ActionParsnip1> gasull: sudo apt-build update; sudo apt-build install linux-image-<version number here>
<kwinz> markbaas: i want it to remain configured auto AND not use the gnome network manager for wlan
<ubuntistas> does the word overcreatable exist?
<kwinz> markbaas: as configuring static would not allow me to get my ip over dhcp
<markbaas> kwinz, i think you have to take out the auto wlan0 from the interface, but i am not sure, look at google for that.. there must be a way
<markbaas> kwinz, taking out auto, doesnt mean (i think) static ip
<ActionParsnip1> kwinz: auto wlan0   means bring the device up at boot, if you remove the auto line, it will be down at boot and you will have to manually bring it up
<pmc-> how would i installed jre 1.5 under ubuntu 9.10? i'd like to keep 1.6 as my default, but i require 1.5 to run some legacy java apps
<Infin1ty> pmc-, use update-java-alternatives
<ActionParsnip1> kwinz: if you add:   auto wlan0     iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<ActionParsnip1> kwinz: it will use dhcp and not be managable from network manager (not sure about ESSIDs etc)
<Guest75274> having problems getting external lcd monitor too work with my ubuntu 9.10?
<gasull> aaron11, ActionParsnip1: thanks
<kostkon> ralchev, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ActionParsnip1> Guest75274: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<DeeTah> hi
<markbaas> kwinz, look at the app network-admin, you have to disable roaming mode and the stuff will work i think
<pmc-> Infin1ty, it only lists java-6-openjdk as available
<croftyy> sarah@sarah-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<croftyy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<croftyy> sarah@sarah-laptop:~$
<kwinz> ActionParsnip1: ESSIDs are managed by wpa_supplicant IMHO
<ActionParsnip1> gasull: it can be risky but you can get a nice bit of speed if youuse high optomisation (may be a bit flakey though) just keep an older kernel to fall back on
<DeeTah> i'm trying to run kubuntu-netbook and it the boot stops at "can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow". how to figure out what might be wrong?
<ralchev> kostkon, ill read this, thanks again
<ActionParsnip1> kwinz: maybe s/he uses WEP.....
<kostkon> ralchev, :)
<ActionParsnip1> DeeTah: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<gasull> ActionParsnip1: I use -O2 because the installation said that -O3 could make my system unstable.
<Infin1ty> pmc-, how did you install your java?
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, tried chroot and i have other errors
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: nope. should I? :P
<ActionParsnip1> gasull: possibly, have a play
<jongbergs> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<ActionParsnip1> DeeTah: yes, you have no idea if the data you have used is complete or error free without checking it
<pmc-> Infin1ty, so far I just updated to 9.10 which removed jre 1.5 and installed 1.6 in its place, but i'd like to get 1.5 back in addition to 1.6
<gasull> ActionParsnip1: but I'll gain speed with O2 anyway, right?
<ActionParsnip1> !md5 | DeeTah
<ubottu> DeeTah: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kleftisx> jongbergs : ctrl+alt+f1 do not work :|
<Infin1ty> pmc-, so install 1.5 and you could choose with update-java-alternatives
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: oh well, i'll try it.
<ActionParsnip1> gasull: not sure.
<kwinz> ActionParsnip1: if you look at my interfaces config I posted before, the interface is already "auto wlan0     iface wlan0 inet dhcp" and it doesn't help
<Infin1ty> pmc-, for example if you had installed java1.5 you could use update-java-alternatives -s java5etc..
<ActionParsnip1> kwinz: the iface bit and after goes on a seperate line
<jongbergs> kleftisx: :(, well anyway, let's find out another way
<kleftisx> jongbergs : thanks a lot for helping me fix this
<ActionParsnip1> kwinz: you will need to restart networking to apply the setting
<decaprime> Is there a good way to virtualize ubuntu in windows, I have my os's isolated on their own hardrives
<markbaas> decaprime, virtualbox
<gasull> ActionParsnip1:  Does the default installation compile the kernel for your system or does it just install a kernel for a generic default machine?
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: just remembered that I actually used two iso images and both of them showed the error.
<pmc-> Infin1ty, that's what i was needing help with. its there some other repo i need to point to to find the right packages?
<Jamed> decaprime: i use virtualbox for that, it works well
<aubre> is there an audio stream of the plenary for UDS?
<ActionParsnip1> gasull: the default install of ubuntu installs a generic one glove fits all kernel
<cyberkilla> Hello! I just converted from ext3 to ext 4. I then did "chattr -e" on every file on the system, to force them all to use extents.
<Talva> Hiya
<Infin1ty> pmc-, well, i don't really know that, sorry
<aubre> nm
<decaprime> Jamed: markbaas thanks for the answer, downloading it crazy fast right now [2.5 MB/s wow]
<pmc-> Infin1ty, thanks though
<ActionParsnip1> DeeTah: check the files, if they are ok you may need some boot options to get righted
<gasull> ActionParsnip1: That's what I thought.  Thanks.  Then I'll sure gain a bit of speed.
<dsdeiz> hi! how would i untar a file to a specific directory?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: are you able to boot using the recovery option from the grub2 menu?
<jongbergs> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cyberkilla> But I received hundreds of thousands of warning messages. It seems to have worked though. I ran e2fsck a few times on the partition and it doesn't pick up any errors. Still, I don't feel safe:P Is there anything else I can do to be sure my file system is happy:)?
<jongbergs> !grub2 | PaulieWalnuts
<ubottu> PaulieWalnuts: please see above
<kleftisx> jongbergs : nop i have try almost all the options from recovery menu and im not able to boot
<kwinz> ActionParsnip1: again, look what I have posted before, It is already in a new line and I have restartet networking over 9000 times since I last edited the file xD
<ActionParsnip1> gasull: helps make firefox less rubbish
<jongbergs> kleftisx: how many partitions do you have?
<ActionParsnip1> kwinz: thats all i got then,i dot use network manager. only that file
<sipior> dsdeiz: try the "-C" switch to tar
<Oli``> Is there a way to force everything in swap back to proper RAM?
<kleftisx> jongbergs : 4
<jongbergs> kleftisx: what partitioning scheme did you choose during installation?
<kwinz> markbaas: where do i find network-admin to disable roaming mode?
<dsdeiz> sipior: cool, thanks
<cyberkilla> Oli``, : Interesting:O I wondered that myself, though I don't think it works like that.
<kleftisx> jongbergs : i have ntfs for Xp and win7 and also 1gb of swap and ext3 for ubuntu
<dsdeiz> sipior: worked like a charm, thanks..
<gasull> ActionParsnip1: I use this for speeding Firefox: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=681119 (minus the advise about extensions since I can't live without many of them).  I also use Swiftfox, that is a Firefox packages compiled for your machine with -O3.
<pmc-> anyone else, how can i install java 1.5 under ubuntu 9.10 in order to get the jre 1.5?
<sipior> dsdeiz: no trouble
<ralchev> kostkon, I've installed the package now I will reboot and see if it works
<qos> hey guys. i guess you all aware of this nasty flash bug. i know how to fix it manually, but i rather prefer to wait for fixed packages. but they are still not released. why does this take so much time?
<croftyy> do i need to upgrade 82852/855gm ? too get laptop higrade c2200 too work with external lcd?
<Oli``> cyberkilla: It's probably done automatically on demand but I've got 4gigs of free ram and a gig in swap... seems a little silly to leave it there.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: so you only have 1 partition dedicated to ubuntu..right?
<kwinz> ActionParsnip1: and without network manager everything is working fine, my only problem is to tell network manager NOT to care about my wlan interface
<hellyeah> hey,
<cyberkilla> Oli``, : I only notice this when I come out of hibernation.
<kleftisx> jongbergs : yeap
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: you could try: CSW=`cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness`; sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=0;sleep 5; sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=$CSW
<cankoy> pmc-: karmic repos don't have 1.5, jaunty does. But I suggest you directly download the bundle from Sun and unpack under /opt and then point your relevant java apps to that jre.
<hellyeah> how can i use cut command with -d option
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: sorry
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: export CSW=`cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness`; sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=0;sleep 5; sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=$CSW
<kostkon> ralchev, ok
<pmc-> cankoy, thanks, i'll give that a shot
<erUSUL> hellyeah: cut -d[char]
<jongbergs> kleftisx: do you have any idea about chrooting?
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: sets swappiness to 0 will make the system really try and use the ram more than swap for 5 seconds, thenset the swappiness value back
<veraxx> does anyone know a program that would make it easy to replace the headers on the top of a bunch of script files? we have a few thousand program files with comments on the top and they want the format changed of the header, while retaining data inside of it
<Oli``> ActionParsnip1: nope - didn't work.. nice idea though
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: makes sense,oh well
<erUSUL> veraxx: try ed
<kleftisx> jongbergs : just in general what is it, and no how to create it
<saml> hey, how can I download all images from http://www.happyworm.com/jquery/jplayer/0.2.5  ?
<saml> hey, how can I download all images from http://www.happyworm.com/jquery/jplayer/0.2.5/images  ?
<erUSUL> veraxx: http://bash-hackers.org/wiki/doku.php?id=howto:edit-ed
<FloodBot3> saml: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: yeah, the sums are right.
<zash> Oli``: sudo swapoff -a; sudo swapon -a
<ActionParsnip1> DeeTah: good, use those before attempting to use the data
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: what do you mean?
<ubuntu_> Why I cannot change directories permissions on a NTFS partition. I run CHMOD -R 0777 and only files got changed, directories remained 0700.
<decaprime_> Jamed: I get how to create a new virtual hardrive and install something into it, but how would I mount a physical disk as a virtual machine
<jongbergs> kleftisx: wait, how again you managed to run the commands we instructed to you?
<cyberkilla> I've been lost in the backscroll, and I really shouldn't have split the message into multiple sections. Here it is in full, just one more time...
<MenZa> NTFS and UNIX permissions don't go together well, ubuntu_.
<cyberkilla> yberkilla: It's probably done automatically on demand but I've got 4gigs of free ram and a gig in swap... seems a little silly to leave it there.
<cyberkilla> damnit
<cyberkilla> that's not my message
<FloodBot3> cyberkilla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> ubuntu_: you don want use chmod on non-unix-fs, use mount-options
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: I just figured out that the md5's are right, so it's not the case.
<ActionParsnip1> DeeTah: using unchecked data may cause issues as bit errors in the right place will cause the system to go crazy, checking is essential to knowing you have a good file
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: ntfs does not support unix permissions. what you see when you use unix tools on ntfs are "faked" permissions that get set at mount time
<cyberkilla> Stop hassling me Floodbot;) I don't seem to have mastered Copy/past yet.
<ActionParsnip1> DeeTah: thats good, i'm just telling you why its a good idea to test
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | DeeTah
<ubottu> DeeTah: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kwinz> markbaas,ActionParsnip1: where do I find network-admin to disable roaming mode, like markbaas suggested?
<Oli``> zash: it's (really) slowly chugging through the swap and chucking it into RAM. Thanks!
<jongbergs> kleftisx: do you use another PC to chat with?
<Jamed> decaprime_: i dont know, i thought you just want to create a new ubuntu installation in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> kwinz: no idea man, sorry
<cyberkilla> Hello! I just converted from ext3 to ext 4. I then did "chattr -e" on every file on the system, to force them all to use extents. But I received hundreds of thousands of warning messages. It seems to have worked though. I ran e2fsck a few times on the partition and it doesn't pick up any errors. Still, I don't feel safe:P Is there anything else I can do to be sure my file system is happy:)?
<Jamed> decaprime_: i think there might be a way, maybe somone else knoes more
<kleftisx> jongbergs : nop the same pc
<ActionParsnip1> kwinz: i only use the interfaces file so any gui app is alien to me
<zash> Oli``: you can also do sync; sleep 3;echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<madhu__> any psycopg2 users? i am getting this error , if somebody has idea  please help me ; http://pastebin.com/m39cc027a
<zash> Oli``: which lets go of cached files and stuff
<jongbergs> kleftisx: what OS are you using right now?
<ubuntu_> MenZa, llutz, erUSUL: Thanks for the info. I'll remount with correct permissions. :)
<kleftisx> jongbergs : XP
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MenZa> cyberkilla: Sounds like you've done what you need to do.
<ralchev> kostkon, im still getting the error : Cannot find demultiplexer plugin for MRL [dvd:/]
<MenZa> cyberkilla: Keep backups of vital data, though :)
<kostkon> ralchev, hmm
<runky> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> !es | runky
<ubottu> runky: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<decaprime_> Does anyone know to virtualize an exsisting physical disk install of ubuntu in virtualbox or otherwise (in windows)
<DeeTah> okay ActionParsnip1, but which bootoptions should I check? i don't even know what the problem is.
<kwinz> markbaas,ActionParsnip1: I appreciate the help anyway. =) I am going offline.
<cyberkilla> MenZa: I did make a backup, fortunately. Thanks for responding. I will keep an eye on it, but if e2fsck thinks everything is alright, it must be in good enough shape.
<ActionParsnip1> DeeTah: any and all, bootoptions disable functionality in the kernel and system to make the system boot
<kostkon> ralchev, did you install  sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 and then ran  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ?
<MenZa> cyberkilla: I would say so, yes.
<xukun> I had all sound working perfect but after crash of xbmc I have no navigation sound or music sound anymore. I,m using ubuntu karmic with pulseaudio. I appreciate any help you can over
<ralchev> kostkon, yes i did exactly the same
<ActionParsnip1> xukun: reboot is my call
<kostkon> ralchev, also, try installing the following package:  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<PaulieWalnuts> can i use gparted from 9.10 livecd to set active the / ext4 (sda3 in my case) ?
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: doesn't sound reasonable. hm, trying another approach - once the mount fails to run, I get into the initrd shell. any way to save/view whole dmesg from that point?
<kostkon> ralchev, do you have ubutnu or kubuntu?
<ralchev> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> DeeTah: dmesg | less
<jongbergs> kleftisx: i see, let's try booting to live cd, but i double if you can manage to chat
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: less isn't there yet. more doesn't work.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: i see, let's try booting to live cd, but i doubt if you can manage to chat
<kostkon> ralchev, ok. install the package
<xukun> ActionParsnip1, thanks but that was the first thing I did. I'm having this problem for days now
<hellyeah> hey
<ralchev> kostkon, downloading ;) ill tell you the results later
<aaron11> Hia
<kostkon> ralchev, ok
<hellyeah> how can i use cut command with -d option
<kleftisx> jongbergs : and i can start from live cd. ..what i can do next?
<hellyeah> can you give an example about that
<Yosafat> hu
<erUSUL> hellyeah: again cut -d[char]
<Yosafat> how can we get
<Yosafat> the latest wine
<hellyeah> sorry
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: less isn't there yet. more doesn't work. any other ideas?
<hellyeah> i didnt see
<hellyeah> cut -d [2000] file
<erUSUL> hellyeah: cut -d: -f1,3,5
<hellyeah> like that
<ubuntistas> does the word overcreatable exist?
<aaron11> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<QRZ> hellyeah: Try, "grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf | cut -d ' ' -f2" and that should illustrate it for you.
<Yosafat> linux
<Yosafat> is a piece of shit
<jongbergs> kleftisx: do you have access to other computer with internet connection for chatting purposes?
<erUSUL> hellyeah: that will cut betwwen :'s and show fields 1 3 and 5
<hellyeah> thanks QRZ
<QRZ> hellyeah: welcome
<rafal> Good morning
<hellyeah> QRZ,
<mbeierl> ok, I give.  Anyone know how to get the standard desktop back in karmic netbook remix?
<ubuntistas> yosafat watch your language your opinion is acceptable with appropriate words!
<ubuntistas> yosafat watch your language your opinion is acceptable with appropriate words!
<ActionParsnip1> DeeTah: nano? more?
<rafal> I have a quick question ... if I'm going to install dual-boot (Win7 + Ubuntu 9.10) which should I install FIRST?
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: nano, gonna see if it's there
<kostkon> rafal, win7
<DeeTah> keep in mind only initrd's loaded at the stage ;P
<jcrawford> why even bother with Win7 lol j/k :)
<g__> how can i automatically redirect site1.com/foo/* to site1.com/bar/* ?
<g__> for all requests across browers preferablt
<Jamed> decaprime_: i just googled a little: only things i found are about windows and say it may be possible, but in most cases you are not able to boot it in a virtual machine, since it also virtualizes different hardware, than your PC has and your existing install is not configured for that
<rafal> kostkon, OK, then it will put grub as the main boot-loader by itself? (also if I allocate space for Ubuntu it'll just install itself without hassle?)
<ActionParsnip1> !info desktop-switcher | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: Package desktop-switcher does not exist in karmic
<zash> g__: on client side? i think you probably have to use some transparent proxy then
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: as I said, "more" doesn't work and there is no nano either.
<ActionParsnip1> mbeierl: theres an app named desktop switcher you can use
<hellyeah> it i wrote cut  -d: -f1,1,1 b.txt
<hellyeah> that didnt work
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip1: exactly the problem - it's not available in Karmic NBR
<QRZ> hellyeah: You need to quote the delimited character.
<kleftisx> jongbergs : yes i have
<flan_suse> In GNOME, why would the eject button on a CD/DVD drive be ignore? How come I must always right-click to eject a disc?
<decaprime_> Jamed: yeah that's what i'm seeing too, its just such a pain in the ass the have to do a full reboot between the two
<DeeTah> ActionParsnip1: oh, since the pendrive's a fat partition, I just could redirect the output.
<DeeTah> cool, gonna be nice reading.
<QRZ> hellyeah: ..as in, "cut -d ':' -f1"
<aaron11> flan_suse--> That sometimes happens to me too
<ActionParsnip1> mbeierl: yeah the http://ppa.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-team/ubuntu repo doesnt have karmic
<kostkon> rafal, yes. if you preallocate space for ubuntu in windows then you'll need to specify that in the ubuntu installer later
<aaron11> flan_suse--> Did this hapen many times
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok let's try booting your system in question in live cd (karmic koala)
<kleftisx> jongbergs : ok...booting brb from another pc
<coordinador> Hi, i have no sound
<aaron11> flan_suse
<flan_suse> aaron11, it always happens.
<ActionParsnip1> mbeierl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308792
<sipior> flan_suse: generally because unix systems don't like filesystems to vanish without being specifically unmounted.
<coordinador> i had before but i dont know why dont have now
<sal_> hi all
<aaron11> flan_suse--> Even after rebooting
<aaron11> !hi | sal_
<ubottu> sal_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<flan_suse> aaron11, but on Jaunty I am able to eject from the drive's eject button and it works.
<rafal> kostkon, I don't suppose there is ANY way of transferring a working install from a previous HD to a new "partition" ... is there?
<sal_> just installed lucid in another partition, and now grub2 doesn't let me boot karmic
<sipior> flan_suse: that so? interesting.
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip1: that looks promising, thanks.  Google just wasn't being my friend today and I couldn't get anywhere :(
<aaron11> flan_suse--> It must be a missing driver
<flan_suse> aaron11, now I must always eject from the OS. I thought the eject button sends a signal to unmount the volume then eject the disc.
<sal_> how I can fix grub2?
<jongbergs> !grub2 | sal_
<ubottu> sal_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<aaron11> Hey does anyone know a driver that lets you eject from the drive?
<kostkon> rafal, i suppose it is feasible
<aaron11> !eject
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eject
<ActionParsnip1> mbeierl: jeeves knows much ;)
<flan_suse> I'm confused with this whole "no more HAL, only DeviceKit and PolicyKit" deal.
<zash> rafal: just mount and copy
<DeeTah> what's supposed to be mounted in /cow at an install stage?
<salissou> allo
<Snausages> rafal: I'd think you could use dd to move the working one into the new partition
<xukun> how can I see if auto refresh rate is working?
<ActionParsnip1> aaron11: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<marek> folks -- where's grub's menu.lst in new ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> aaron11: will eject the CD tray
<ActionParsnip1> !grub2 | marek
<ubottu> marek: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Infin1ty> why is the java verison on karmic still 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04?
<Snausages> rafal: you'd then have to go fix up grub to know about that new copy.  I don't know anything about that part.
<marek> ActionParsnip1: oh, grub2!
<aaron11> ActionParsnip1--> No I want to know a driver that lets you eject from the eject button
<ActionParsnip1> marek: yep
<rafal> mmm.... sounds complicated
<aaron11> flan_suse--> Talk to ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> aaron11: ?
<gasull> Can anybody help me with this output compiling the kernel with apt-build? http://dpaste.com/121111/
<ralchev> kostkon, still getting the message :\
<Snausages> rafal: I expect it is.  But I bet it would work...
<kostkon> ralchev, :S
<aaron11> ActionParsnip1--> Because flan_suse cant eject from the button on his cd drive
<xukun> how can I see which refresh rate the movei is playing?
<ActionParsnip1> aaron11: i see
<ralchev> kostkon, if I could install something else for playing DVDs?
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: does: sudo eject /dev/sr0   wok ok?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, going to try.
<ActionParsnip1> *work
<rafal> oh well ... I'll just start from blank space ... give me a chance to throw out things I've been "saving" for no good reason
<aaron11> ActionParsnip1--> He can eject from the OS
<aaron11> flan_suse--> It will work
<Talva> Someone know a way to launch a VNC client in listen mode? (sorry for my english...)
<kostkon> ralchev, eh, if you are using kaffeine, try using the default player, totem, for example.
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: you need to unmount the CD first before you try the button
<kostkon> ralchev, do you still have it?
<aaron11> Talva--> Use x11vnc
<xukun> anybody?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, yes, sudo eject /dev/sr0 works (it opens up the disc drive)
<ralchev> kostkon, yes i still have the error, i can play the dvd with the default player but I dont get the DVD menu and chapters are not listed also
<aaron11> flan_suse--> told you!
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: is there a disk in the drive?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, isn't the eject button on the drive supposed to send a signal to unmount first before ejecting?
<aaron11> ActionParsnip1--> That doesnt matter
<PaulieWalnuts> can anyone tell me how to boot my system ? i installed karmic to sda3 (ext4 /) using a iso on drive c: and unetbootin. now i cant boot it, cause no menu entries in grub when pc boots. but i have grub already in mbr.what to do?
<ActionParsnip1> aaron11: oh it doesnt eject either way?
<kostkon> ralchev, did you try again now that you have installed the restricted-extras. if not, try again with totem
<ActionParsnip1> aaron11: with a disk in or not?
<ralchev> ah
<kleftisx> jongbergs : im back
<ralchev> kostkon,  yes i tried now, it works lol :D
<DeeTah> my kubuntu netbook install says it can't mount /cow. how to check why?
<Talva> ok, i try aaron11
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: it should but something isnt right so we need to investigate
<kostkon> ralchev, nice
<sipior> flan_suse: if a process is accessing any file in that filesystem, it won't be unmounted.
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: is there a CD in the drive?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, sudo eject /dev/sr0 works fine when there is a disc in the drive. (It unmounts first, then the drive opens up the tray.)
<jongbergs> ActionParsnip1 aaron11 flan_suse : sudo eject -t should also work..AFAIK
<hellyeah>  cat b.txt | grep 2000 |  wc -l > a.txt
<ralchev> kostkon, default player now shows the menu and the chapters like it should be
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, but when I press the "eject button" on my drive, nothing happens.
<ralchev> kostkon, thank you again ;)
<hellyeah> this command put 2000 and other character related to 200 put a.txt ?
<kostkon> ralchev, :)
<kleftisx> jongbergs : running now from live cd
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: ok, if you push the disk back in and let it mount. Then if you unmount it, does the button work ok?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, going to try now.
<aaron11> jongbergs--> He wants to eject from the button
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, you mean manually unmount first, then push the eject button?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: how do you managed to connect?
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: we just need to work out whenit works, when it doesnt sowe canpinpoint the issue
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: manually mount, then manually unmount, then button
<aaron11> ActionParsnip1--> Is there a need for a driver to do that?
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  i have download xchat using live cd. im currently in live session :P
<Infin1ty> Is there a repo for java to karmic? i can't use websites with java in firefox, they simply crash and i need to update it, any repos?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, okay.
<ActionParsnip1> aaron11: i think its a gconf thing, not a driver
<QRZ> hellyeah: No.  It will count the number of lines that contain the string, "2000" and write the numeric value to a file.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: good to hear that : )
<PaulieWalnuts> can anyone tell me how to boot my system ? i installed karmic to sda3 (ext4 /) using a iso on drive c: and unetbootin. now i cant boot it, cause no menu entries in grub when pc boots. but i have grub already in mbr.what to do?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, yes.
<kostkon> Infin1ty, which java do you have?
<aaron11> flan_suse--> working?
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: i always use the .bin file personally
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  =]
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok, run the terminal
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: ok so it came out?
<kostkon> Infin1ty, sun java or openjdk, the default jvm that is
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  yes
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, yup.
<Infin1ty> kostkon, i want to use sun'so ne
<Infin1ty> sun's one*
<xtsuname> hi, can I ask for help on QT Qsound here?
<QRZ> hellyeah: What are you trying to accomplish?
<YeTr2> apparently once per install isn't enough, I also have to do it during the upgrades. How do I disable Network Manager?
<aaron11> flan_suse--> Does it work the button
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, i can't figure out how to install the bin, no readme in there
<xtsuname> I get this errors when I compile my program
<xtsuname> Audio Error:  BadBucket
<xtsuname>   Request Major code 7 ()
<xtsuname>   Error Serial #2
<xtsuname>   Current Serial #2
<FloodBot3> xtsuname: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: ok then manually mount the disk, then press the button then in a terminal run:   dmes | tail
<jongbergs> kleftisx: first, we need to create a directory under /mnt to mount the ubuntu partition
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, okay.
<mobi-sheep> why does meff change his nickname one too many? This is happening constantly. :<
<gasull> madhu__: I think there isn't enough information in your link.  Do you have more output?  Anyway, if you are coding in Python you might need to add an int(...) somewhere.  Maybe you should try in a channel for postgres or Python.
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: want a nice script to do it for you?
<kostkon> Infin1ty, then install it from the repos, including the plugin, and then run the update java alternatives cmd to set it as the default jvm
<jongbergs> kleftisx: in the terminal, type sudo fdisk -l
<Infin1ty> kostkon, i can't find a repo for java!
<Infin1ty> kostkon, it is unsupported in karmic
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: you on 64bit ubuntu or 32bit?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, when you say manually mount, you mean via the GUI? or via the terminal with sudo mount /dev/cdrom ?
<Infin1ty> kostkon, i just realized that this actually makes ff crash
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, 64bit
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: whatever, just get it mounted
<qos> hey guys. i guess you all aware of this nasty flash bug. i know how to fix it manually, but i prefer to wait for fixed packages. but they are still not released. why does this take so much time?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, okay.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: can you post the output of sudo fdisk -l to paste.ubuntu.com
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  ok
<YeTr2> looking for information on how to perminatly turn off networkmanager in karmic
<ldiamond> Anyone know why my CPU gets stuck at 50% when I wake up from sleep? (Ubuntu 9.10)
<mobi-sheep> qos: Not everybody here are aware of nasty flash bug. Do tell us about it and the fix. ;o
<aaron1> does anybody know how to install a soundcard with ubuntu?
<hellyeah> QRZ, i try to write  strings which is contained by a.txt to another file like b.txt
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/320081/
<aaron1> my computer recognizes it but i can't get sound
<jongbergs> YeTr2: you may try removing the network-manager
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, I realized something: When I check in /media the volume is mounted with root:root (as the owner and group.)
<aaron11> aaron1--> Hey! you coppied my name! :D
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok consulting..
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, dmesg shows nothing when I mount and then try to eject the disc.
<aaron1> hahah, my bad! :P
<jongbergs> kleftisx: /dev/sda7 must be the root partition
<YeTr2> jongbergs: and it'll either uninstall ubuntu-desktop with will mess with my updates during the next upgrade.
<QRZ> hellyeah: So something like, "grep <some_string> a.txt > b.txt" should do that.
<hellyeah> i guess
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  yes
<QRZ> hellyeah: problem solved!  :-)
<hellyeah> wbut
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, would my fstab entry have anything to do with it?
<hellyeah> no
<hellyeah> i guess
<hellyeah> because
<hellyeah> let say we have a 2000 in b.txt
<YeTr2> jongbergs: I used to be able to set an option in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and networkmanager wouldn't try to do anything.
<Guest84845> asd
<qos> mobi-sheep, take a look at the offical bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407 its a very common bug.
<hellyeah> it write a.txt from b.txt both 2000 and a
<aaron11> flan_suse--> Is it any cd or a blank cd
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok, from the terminal type sudo mkdir /mnt/sda7
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, here is what the entry looks like (default): /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<hellyeah> but i have to use one string like 2000
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: fstab is how partitions are mounted but the button should still do its trick
<hellyeah> i try to do that
<mobi-sheep> qos: Will take a look now.
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  i have done it
<capuzino> Can someone help me with Ubuntu 9.10?
<aaron11> ActionParsnip1--> How is it a partiton problem
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, I'm guessing it has something to do with the fact that root owns the mount?
<zash> !ask | capuzino
<ubottu> capuzino: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaron11> capuzino--> What!
<capuzino> i need to install my Connectbird to get my wlan work
<hellyeah> okey
<Talva> aaron11,  Can you tell me how it works please, i tryed x11vnc -listen 5500 unsuccessfull
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, shouldn't it be the regular user account that owns the mounted volume?
<hellyeah> problem solved
<capuzino> when i install drivers it doesn't work
<jongbergs> YeTr2: then you may also disable network manager from automatically load during start
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: http://pastie.org/701068   you will need to manually update it as it isnt via a package but that will give you 64bit sun java, make sure you remove the othr javas
<hellyeah> but it erase all string in other file QRZ
<aaron11> Talva--> I know a friendly system admin
<hellyeah> just it put the string from b.txt
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, so remove first with apt-get remove?
<aaron11> Talva--> He is in the chanel #yafaray
<jongbergs> kleftisx: is it done?
<hellyeah> but it causes of diseppearing other string in a.txt
<Natanaiel> does ubuntu installed beside win 7?
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  yes
<aaron11> Talva--> His name is subcomandante
<Talva> ok thank you aaron11
<ActionParsnip1> aaron1i never said it was. i'm saying its not, flan_suse proposed it as a possible problem maker
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: sure
<QRZ> hellyeah: grep '2000' b.txt > a.txt      <---  That will write all lines in b.txt that contain the string, "2000" to a text file named, "a.txt."
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, also, the label for the CD Drive doesn't change when I eject it. It still says "Data Disc" even though there is nothing inside. And if I replace it with another disc (with a different label) it still doesn't update, so it starts to get confusing.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/sda7
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, hmm , okay thanks, i thnk the main problem comes from canonical firefox
<QRZ> hellyeah: Is that what you are trying to do?
<Natanaiel> does ubuntu installed beside win 7?
<hellyeah> yeah
<hellyeah> for example
<jongbergs> kleftisx: verify by doing ls -l /mnt/sda7
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: my fstab entry is identical to yours for my optical drive
<DeeTah> http://www.nopaste.pl/hkz
<DeeTah> that's what's in casper.log
<jasonmchristos> does flac ripping with rhythmbox really make perfect copies i think i hear distortion
<DeeTah> any ideas what got screwed?
<FloodBot3> DeeTah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellyeah> i have a 2000 b 2000 c 3000 and b.txt a b c
<jongbergs> kleftisx: you should be see the contents of your root partition
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, when you insert a disc, is it mounted with the user as the owner, or root as the owner?
<hellyeah> i want to see  a 2000 b 2000 c 2000 a b c
<DeeTah> FloodBot3: thhat's what I just did.
<hellyeah> or something like that
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  im not seeing anything just "total 0"
<capuzino> here is hard to ask help...
<duffman> I need help finding out how to tweak the default installation of likewise-open.
<mbeierl> duffman: what help do you need
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, even if it means re-installing certain packages, I don't mind, as long as it works as it should.
<mobi-sheep> qos: Thanks. I'll try it. Since I did experience some of the said issues.
<duffman> more specifically changing the default retry policy for failed authentications
<YeTr2> jongbergs: really, and howwould I do that?
<QRZ> hellyeah: I guess I'm not following...  If you want to change the 3000 to 2000, you could use sed (sed 's/3000/2000/g').
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  maybe i have to mount first the root partition ?
<Roasted> Hey guys - I'm getting an error when trying to scan computers over the network with ClamAV. Something about no database files found in /usr/local/share/clamav. Everywhere I read it says just do an update of clamav, and I did, but the error persists. Any ideas?
<capuzino> do nayone here know what helps to get wlan work in linux wit Connectbird wireless lan usb
<DeeTah> DAMNIT
<qos> mobi-sheep, :) your welcome
<hellyeah> QRZ,  nope
<duffman> i was able to successfully join the AD and login, but when i test with a bad password the account gets locked out
<jongbergs> YeTr2: System > Preferences > Startup applications
<DeeTah> is there really nobody familiar with the ubuntu install process?
<capuzino> because can't find help from anywhere internet
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, here is what I know. If I comment out the entry in fstab, my user owns the mounted volume in /media when I insert a disc. If I don't comment out the fstab entry, then root owns the mount. However, either way, I can only eject through the terminal or Nautilus. My drive's eject button does nothing when there is a disc in the drive.
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: looks like my download bit in my script is bad as the outputted file name is not the same as a manual download, if you download the  "Linux x64 *  filesize:   19.3 MB "  file to ~ then just remove the wget command you'll be fine
<mgv2> why does the help of print screen button opened after a minute?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: really? based from the output of fdisk, /dev/sda7 should be your root partition
<digitalfiz> what needs to be installed fo gcc can compile with -m32?
<QRZ> hellyeah: Sorry then, I just don't understand what you are trying to accomplish so I can't help you.
<duffman> i logged the network traffic using wireshark and it looks like it retries 5 times
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, i understood how to script worked, i just linked like yoiu told me, anyhow it seems as there is other version i can't see, since i get *16 in the addons, and not *17 version
<wers> if i dont create a swap partition, does it mean that i cant hibernate?
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: when you press it is there any suuitable output in dmesg to show it was pressed
<jasonmchristos> you "volunteers"  arent bieng held at gunpoint in africa to do this are you?
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  yes i know that. but the disk is not mounted i must mount it?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, none at all.
<YeTr2> jongbergs: yeah. I've already disabled it from the init scripts. it's not supposed to start up, yet it does start up every time. and every time is breaks my network because I require a statically configured network.
<icehawk78> if I have a directory of files, how can I search inside any of them for lines containing 'mysql'?
<QRZ> jasonmchristos: I hope not!
<ravi> how do i rename my drive on ubuntu?
<ravi> does any1 know?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: yes, we want to mount it under /mnt/sda7 directory
<ldiamond> Anyone know why my CPU gets stuck at 50% when I wake up from sleep? (Ubuntu 9.10)
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: good you understood it, are there any java packages on the system for plugins, maybe about : plugins will give some clues
<ActionParsnip1> !label | ravi
<ubottu> ravi: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<YeTr2> Does anyone know how to disable networkmanager without uninstalling it?
<mobi-sheep> qos: For confirmation, what workaround did you use?
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, hmm looks like there is, but i can't see how firefox got them.., it's really weird, all worked fine until i upgraded to karmic
<jasonmchristos> QRZ: i hope not too, some poor african tourist get held up to do ubuntu support and little do we know the african govmnt has a data mining operation just like those scammers on ebay use peoples old hard drives and sell family photos for commercial ads
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: dpkg -l | grep java    show anything useful?
<iceroot> how to get a random-string on the shell with 8 chars?
<Hajex> Hi.. I upgrade my system to 8.10.but bluetooth is stop working ..any suggestion ?
<duffman> mbeierl: any ideas?
<jrib> iceroot: try #bash
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, ye i now see there is some, i'm removing them
<PaulieWalnuts> hi
<antti808> homo
<PaulieWalnuts> i cant boot my system
<qos> mobi-sheep, none :) i prefer to wait for fixed packages
<PaulieWalnuts> help
<jongbergs> YeTr2: what ubuntu version are you using right now?
<QRZ> jasonmchristos: It
<jrib> iceroot: if you're trying to generate a password, try pwgen
<jongbergs> kleftisx: how is it going on?
<mbeierl> duffman: sorry - reading back over your comments now... didn't realize you were msging...
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, I noticed another thing. I cannot eject the disc from other applications. (VLC, Brasero, RhythmBox, etc.) It says "Cannot unmount volume. An application is preventing the volume from being unmounted."
<QRZ> jasonmchristos: ...it's a strange world...
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: watch what else they remove. I think openoffice needs it
<antti808> th
<antti808> fgh
<antti808> gfh
<antti808> gh
<antti808> fgh
<FloodBot3> antti808: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antti808> fg
<jrib> antti808: stop please
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  i have mount root partition and make rmdir and again mkdir and again "0 total"
<jasonmchristos> jayne: kick him out
<antti808> en osaa englantia
<jrib> !fi | antti808
<ubottu> antti808: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<antti808> joo kiitos
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, well, now i use the new version, but websites with js still stuck, if i use a new profile it works well, but i don't want to use a new profile (i got all my bookmarks and all my history in there...)
<antti808> #ubuntu-fi
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: i'm unsure then, very weird
<mbeierl> duffman: not off hand - just checking are you using likewise 4 or 5 for ubuntu?
<jrib> antti808: english only here in #ubuntu, type:   /join #ubuntu-fi
<jongbergs> kleftisx: what could be wrong, the other partitions area not linux partitions
<Soyo> ./join #ubuntu-fi
<pierrick> hi!
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, it's difficult to burn CDs because of this.
<Roasted> Hey guys - I'm getting an error when trying to scan computers over the network with ClamAV. Something about no database files found in /usr/local/share/clamav. Everywhere I read it says just do an update of clamav, and I did, but the error persists. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: you could export the favourites etc then use the new profile
<duffman> mbeierl: 5 for ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip1> flan_suse: i can imagine
<PaulieWalnuts> ActionParsnip1, how can i boot my system ? i reinstalled grub to mbr and it doesnt see my frickin ubuntu install
<capuzino> this is hopeless...
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, but then i lose all of my history.. and i don't think i'm going to do that on like 100 computers right now
<ActionParsnip1> PaulieWalnuts: no idea, ask the channel
<Aciid> my karmic coala install did not find the old grub
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, it seems as canonical really screwed up this time
<Aciid> to replace
<Aciid> now I get error 15
<mbeierl> duffman: that's what I'm using here too and have not seen any lock out due to 5 attempts, but then did not check my network traffic either...
<jrib> !wifi > capuzino
<ubottu> capuzino, please see my private message
<sipior> capuzino: you might try asking a better question, friend.
<Aciid> where is my old grub?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, I actually destroyed a CD-RW from being used again. It tried to burn and erase the CD-RW at the same time, lol! Now nothing can even read the disc anymore, so I can't erase it.
<FloodBot3> Aciid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YeTr2> jongbergs: karmic
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: well its firefox really, they coded their browser
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/320093/
<PaulieWalnuts> guys
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, hmm, it's not firefox, it's something with canonical version only.
<ActionParsnip1> PaulieWalnuts: if you'd ask the channel first, you wouldnt have to ask twice
<Aciid> hey
<Aciid> where is my old grub?
<YeTr2> jongbergs: network manager keeps killing my network connection, so my responce till will be affected.
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, i got another 25 pcs with arch on them, never had that problem before, and when i ran jaunty, didn't have problems as well
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: well it works with the new profile so the system is fine, its your profile which is preventing the java
<duffman> mbeierl: well the policy is 3 retries for a lock out. but the thing is that i only have to type in 1 bad attempt and likewise makes about 5, from what i can tell
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok, can you do this again, sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda7 /mnt/sda7
<jongbergs> kleftisx: then ls -l /mnt/sda7
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, but i wonder why..., everytime ff updates it self i will need to create a new profile on 100 pcs? it does not sounds like a workaround for me, it sounds as bug.
<PaulieWalnuts> i installed karmic trough unetbootin to a hd partition. i have sda1 and sda2 windows partitions. sda3 is / ext4 and sda4 is swap. i installed grub to sda. now when the pc boots i cant see ubuntu in the list only Memory Test and Windows 7(loader). help pls
<jongbergs> YeTr2: try this sudo update-rc.d -f remove network-manager
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  according to mtab, /dev/sda7 is mounted on /media/7d309a8f-cf59-4861-bb4d-3f195c8f4b5d
<mbeierl> duffman: so it would appear from your config.  I'm part of a corporate login here and I do not know what our lockout policy is, but I've not hit that before...  I presume you've tried posting to the likewise mail lists?  I find them to be somewhat responsive
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: well you have settings and all manner of stuff in there so who knows. You will only need to rerun the binary to create the folder, put it on each and remove, then recreate the link to the new folder name, all of which can be easily scripted
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: i've given up on the repo java, i use the java file from the folks whom make java
<duffman> mbeierl: not yet, i was hoping someone here might have seen this before
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip1, and all, thanks for trying to help, anyways. I'll see what I can do later.
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, ye , i understand you, thanks anyhow
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok, let's unmount it first, type sudo umount /dev/sda7
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: you may find its just that one systems firefox profile at fault and the others are ok
<jongbergs> kleftisx: then, sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda7 /mnt/sda7
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, not by the phones i get :P
<wrapster> if i have windows setup on (hd0,0) which im now booting via grub( by adding rootnoverify (hd0,0) ; chainloader +1 ;boot) would setup (hd0) install grub on it and let me boot into windows?
<digitalfiz> how would i make gcc like these: CFLAGS=-m32 LDFLAGS=-m32
<duffman> mbeierl: thanks for your help, i try the mail list
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  finally :D now i can see the content of /mnt/sda7
<wrapster> could anyone please help me?
<shrike-9> wrapster, wait
<jongbergs> kleftisx: that's good..
<wrapster> shrike-9: ok.
<Hajex> Hi.. I upgrade my system to 8.10.but bluetooth is stop working ..any suggestion ?
<guitarman814> hey everyone :)  whenever someone has a chance could someone help me get my sound working?
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  yes
<oty> how do i process bin/cue files in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: try a better browser then
<oty> i want to mount it to a virtual cd rom drive
<oty> and then run the cd
<ActionParsnip1> oty: can you clarify "process"
<YeTr2> jongbergs: nope, it still gets started
<YeTr2> jongbergs: it keeps deleting my /etc/resolv.conf
<shrike-9> wrapster, i was looking for my setup
<ActionParsnip1> oty: you can use bchunk to make an ISO from the files
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, that's no option but thanks, i will just build my own firefox package
<shrike-9> i've grub with dualboot
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok type sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/sda7/dev
<wrapster> shrike-9:ok
<PaulieWalnuts> Hey guys.I installed karmic trough unetbootin to a hd partition by booting the iso on drive C: i have sda1 and sda2 windows partitions. sda3 is / ext4 and sda4 is swap.Install went fine. i installed grub to sda, i have it in mbr. now when the pc boots i cant see ubuntu in the list only Memory Test and Windows 7(loader). tried fixing grub with chroot by following documentation on ubuntu website. no use, i still cant boot my install. h
<PaulieWalnuts> elp pls!
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  done it
<oty> ActionParsnip1, ok what program can i use to make a virtual drive to run it on? :> thanks btw :D
<DarrenTod> My brightness keeps going down too 0, then when I try too change it using FN + Brightness up it goes crazy and the brightness goes up and down for a min or 2. I have an MSI netbook
<wrapster> shrike-9: do you think what i said would work?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok the type sudo chroot /mnt/sda7
<Laurenceb> can I setup a printer if I know its ip address?
<Infin1ty> ActionParsnip1, well, (firefox:10908): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead i do get this error in the terminal
<ActionParsnip1> PaulieWalnuts: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub,it will hopefully detect the boots, if not mount the ubuntu partitions and you may need to add extra entries in the files in /etc/grub.d to get the boot
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  done it
<ActionParsnip1> Infin1ty: you will I get tht with chromium too, works fine
<shrike-9> wrapster, # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<shrike-9> # on /dev/sda1
<shrike-9> title		Windows Vista (loader)
<shrike-9> rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
<shrike-9> savedefault
<shrike-9> makeactive
<FloodBot3> shrike-9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: what's the output of the command uname -a
<shrike-9> sorry
<jongbergs> kleftisx: have you encountered any errors after chrooting?
<rafal> OK, Ubuntu's installer is acting retarded
<shrike-9> wrapster, did you get it
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip1> rafal: did you MD5 test the ISO you are using?
<rafal> yes
<wrapster> shrike-9: ok thats coz you already have a dualboot machine.. what I had was a dual boot machine.. now I've removed it off to make space for some really important stuff on windows.. and struggling to get it up automatically
<rafal> the Prepare Disk screen is confusing as crap
<jongbergs> kleftisx: have you encountered any errors after chrooting?
<ActionParsnip1> rafal: then its orking fine, you just dont understand it
<rafal> I've just installed Win7 (first) which made a 100MB partition, and then took 1/2 the 500Gb disk ... 500Gb free space
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  nop i don't think so :p
<ActionParsnip1> rafal: ok good start
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok that should be fine..
<rafal> "install side by side" ... can I assume it'll use the FREE SPACE on the top bar, not the 7Gb it's seeing on the bottom?
<kleftisx> jongbergs : so now?
<ActionParsnip1> rafal: i suggest you use custom partitioning so you know it wont touch your windows partition
<Roasted> Hey guys - I'm getting an error when trying to scan computers over the network with ClamAV. Something about no database files found in /usr/local/share/clamav. Everywhere I read it says just do an update of clamav, and I did, but the error persists. Any ideas?
<DarrenTod> My brightness keeps going down too 0, then when I try too change it using FN + Brightness up it goes crazy and the brightness goes up and down for a min or 2. I have an MSI netbook
<Aciid> how to reinstall grub, without knowing where it resides
<rafal> ok so I'll need /, /boot, and /usr right?
<ActionParsnip1> rafal: have about 20Gb for /, 1xRAM for /swp and the rest for /home
<rafal> OK thx
<jongbergs> kleftisx: btw, were you able to run the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg a while ago?
<ActionParsnip1> rafal: makes life easier if you gotta reinstall linux, just format the / partition and mark the home partition to be mounted as /home
<kleftisx> jongbergs : in the recovery mode yes
<rafal> ActionParsnip1, what what file-systems?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: so, you are able to log in the recovery mode?
<amrnet> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip1> rafal: ext4 is fine for / and /home, /swp will be managed for you
<kleftisx> jongbergs : you mean now? or before ?
<conb123> Hi when i install a source package with apt-get where can i find that source, i just installed ov51x-jpeg-source but i don't know where to find it
<ActionParsnip1> rafal: soe dont like ext4 and still use ext3, personal choice, default in karmi is ext4 for a normal installation
<Delano-277532077> How do I disable/enable desktop show in gnome?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: i mean after running dpkg-reconfigure?
<rafal> so the last one is /home not /usr?
<jrib> conb123: dpkg -L PACKAGE.  But make sure you read /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE/README*
<kleftisx> jongbergs : only in recovery mode, no gnome
<ActionParsnip1> rafal: yeah, you can make a seperate /usr if you so desire, but user docs are stored in /home
<guitarman814> Is anyone available to help me get my sound working?
<Alan502> Good Morning :) im plannning to change from my ubuntu x86 distribution to a x64; i am aware that there are driver compatibility problems with some computers. Does this happen with programs also? Do 32 bit apps work on 64?
<billybigrigger> Alan502, yes, 32bit apps work on 64bit os, but not the other way around
<jongbergs> kleftisx: i thought you're not able to boot in recovery mode..but you can?
<ActionParsnip1> Alan502: you can use ia32-libs and run 32bit packages but you will need to satisfy 32bit deps too, 64bit is very supported so dont sweat drivers
<lexxmt> Hi
<lexxmt> anybody alive?
<Laurenceb> can I setup a printer if I know its ip address?
<jongbergs> !hi | lexxmt
<ubottu> lexxmt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rafal> ActionParsnip1, Thank you... it's formatting and installing now (went ext4) ...
<YeTr2> jongbergs: found the issue. the upgrde thought it would be an awesome idea to replace /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and reset the configuration without telling me.
<Alan502> billybigrigger, ActionParsnip1 thanks for your replies :). Is there a way i can just change from x86 to x64 without re-installing? like a distro upgrade
<kleftisx> jongbergs : no, i was able :P
<lexxmt> Hi, I have boot problem, can anybody help me?
<epinky> !anyone | lexxmt
<ubottu> lexxmt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: let's get started using chroot at this time
<billybigrigger> Alan502, no, im afraid not, you have to do a clean install
<ActionParsnip1> Alan502: you need a clean install
<jolaren> lexxmt: Depends, what's the problem?
<YeTr2> ifup eth0
<lexxmt> I use CentOS before, now I upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 and boot stops at GRUB promts (leaved from CentOS)
<kleftisx> jongbergs : from live session? or to restart and get in recovery mode?
<Alan502> billybigrigger, ActionParsnip1 , thanks but is there a way i can pack my apps so i dont have to download them again from the synaptic pack manager?
<lexxmt> In centos I have boot loader saved in MBR
<ActionParsnip1> Alan502: unfortunately not, you can backup settings from /home and /etc
<jongbergs> kleftisx: just stay in live session mode..ok type sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted-modules
<lexxmt> how I say ubuntu to replace boot loader in MBR?
<Alan502> ActionParsnip1, but not apps? just settings?
<a6> hello
<_Narc_> Hey everyone, can someone tell me where I can find the icon gnome-do is using for openoffice documents, because I need to change it's size, it's looks pixelated. Thanks
<jongbergs> kleftisx: just stay in live session mode..ok type sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<ActionParsnip1> Alan502: the apps are all 32bit so of no help to you
<kleftisx> jongbergs : sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<a6> i have error W: Impossible de récupérer http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  Connexion à 192.168.0.1: 8123 (192.168.0.1) impossible, délai de connexion dépassé
<Aciid> grub error 15 help, how do I proceed. I don't know where my grub is installed. i have booted karmic coala on live now
<a6> unable to get update to 9.04 to koala9.10
<jongbergs> kleftisx: just this only dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<a6> how get update 0.10 terminal
<a6> with terminal
<Aciid> find /boot/grub/
<kleftisx> jongbergs : done
<kleftisx> jongbergs : change the uname to my ubuntu username or not?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: not now
<grawity> kleftisx: No, 'uname' is a command - leave it as it is.
<kleftisx> jongbergs : ok i have done it
<jongbergs> kleftisx: do you see any entries like linux-restricted*
<Alan502> ActionParsnip1, oh ok, thanks for your help; appreciated :)
<ziesemer> How can I disable NetworkManager in karmic?  I ran "update-rc.d -f NetworkManager remove", but something is still relaunching it.  I need to configure my interfaces manually.
<DeeTah> i can't boot my kubuntu netbook off a pendrive. it says something about inability to mount /cow - what might be wrong?
<rapha> Hi! Is there any way to encrypt & password protect a Tomboy note?
<lexxmt> Anybody can help me? Or point to any RTFM?
<kleftisx> jongbergs : silly question...but where to see entries? if i make ls? no i do not see any entries
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | lexxmt
<ubottu> lexxmt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_Narc_> Hey everyone, can someone tell me where I can find the icon gnome-do is using for openoffice documents, because I want to change it's size, it's looks pixelated. Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> lexxmt: its the default option, read the grub2 guiide and it will tell you how to install the bootloader
<ActionParsnip1> !grub2 | lexxmt
<ubottu> lexxmt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok, let's try apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<kleftisx> jongbergs : E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.31-14-generic
<tritium> ziesemer: network manager ignores manually-configured interfaces
<Dick-van-Dijk> guten tag zusammen
<ziesemer> tritium, what counts as "manually configured"?  Anything in /etc/network/interfaces?
<hellyeah> is there anyway to compile matlab in terminal (ubuntu)
<tritium> ziesemer: yes
<jongbergs> kleftisx: how about dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lexxmt> I have boot problem in Ubuntu 9.10. Before I use Centos with boot loader on MBR plus some space on HDD. I migrate to Ubuntu 9.10, and choose use entry disk (I don't need dual boot system). After installing PC booting stops at GRUB prompt (very similar as I have in Centos, when I need run fsck)
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  done
<guitarman814> can someone help me get my sound to work in ubuntu 9.10
<Aciid> how do I remove the old grub from MBR of partition
<Aciid> just mount and rm the /boot?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: kindly post the ouput of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PaulieWalnuts> guys, wheres the Karmic vmlinuz stored?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: kindly post the ouput of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ziesemer> Why does NetworkManager just keep fighting with me then?  I.E., I did "/etc/init.d/networking stop".  Everything goes down, as expected.  NetworkManager then restarted things, including eth0.
<a6> help me
<sharperguy> Aciid, Are you a windows user?
<gasull> Aciid: I don't think so
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/320111/
<gasull> Aciid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok, wait..examining the file
<guitarman814> can someone help me get my sound to work in ubuntu 9.10
<Aciid> sharperguy & gasull I'm moderate linux user
<epinky> Aciid: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 *(better don't do this)*
<kostkon> guitarman814, what problem do you have with sound?
<Aciid> epinky: I found out that too but it was bs=446
<sharperguy> Aciid, I was just meaning if you wanted to replace it with the windows one or just remove it altogether
<guitarman814> kostkon, i have no sound at all
<rafal> Woohoo!  the dual-boot appears to be working OK ... now, as a quick question ... is there a theme/skin app for Ubuntu 9.10 that worked like gnome-artNG (since that doesn't work anymore)??
 * digitalfiz waves his hands in the air i cant get gcc to accept -m32 can someone help please
<Aciid> sharperguy: no, I have grub 0.97 and 1.97 I want to get rid of the older one
<kostkon> guitarman814, does system → prefs → sound show any devices to setup?
<mercutio22> I am on an eee pc, the touchpad button has to be held for aproximately 1s for the mouse click to work. I want to file a bug report but I don't know against what package. Any clues?
<PaulieWalnuts> guys, wheres the Karmic vmlinuz stored?
<Aciid> why is there no GUI application to remove MBR
<Aciid> >.<
<theclaw> Is it really not possible to change the scrollwheel speed for GTK+ (gnome) applications?
<karmic> every where
<jongbergs> kleftisx: just a minute
<guitarman814> kostkon, it has 2 devices under hardware
<sharperguy> Aciid, If you grub-install the new one to the mbr that should do it. And then delete any files related to the old one
<kleftisx> jongbergs :  ok
<kostkon> guitarman814, ok. that's something. try selecting the appropriate profile for the device you want to use
<rapha> Hi! Is there any way to encrypt & password protect a Tomboy note?
<guitarman814> kostkon, still nothing
<karmic> Indonesia ??
<SoujiroSeta> Hi all! I'm a game developper that is currently porting the QuantZ game to linux. There is a beta currently available and I'd like a little help with some issues about the game. If anyone is interested in beta testing the game, please join me in the #quantz channel. :) Thanks for your help!
<Aciid> sharperguy: I didn't pay attention in the 9.10 install, now the new GRUB is installed on my storage drive. I am a moron. I should just get rid of both. then install a new one
<Aciid> too complicated >.<
<epinky> Aciid: if grub installer didn't work check Tom's Root Boot: http://www.toms.net/rb/
<PaulieWalnuts> whers vmlinuz in karmic?
<kostkon> guitarman814, do you see any device in output devices?
<karmic> testy......
<rudy986> join/#ubuntu-it
<guitarman814> kostkon, i have 3 devices there
<rudy986> join/ #ubuntu-it
<Pici> rudy986: /join #ubuntu-it
<kostkon> guitarman814, ok, select the device you want to use
<sharperguy> Aciid, hmm ok. Well if you use "sudo grub-install <main drive>" (make sure NOT to specify a partition" that should install the new grub to the MBR. As for removing it from your storage drive I am not sure
<sharperguy> Aciid, the main drive will be something like /dev/hda or /dev/sda for sata
<karmic> hdhdh
<Roasted> Hey guys - I'm getting an error when trying to scan computers over the network with ClamAV. Something about no database files found in /usr/local/share/clamav. Everywhere I read it says just do an update of clamav, and I did, but the error persists. Any ideas?
<Aciid> sharperguy: ill try my luck
<guitarman814> kostkon, still nothing, i dont think it shows my soundcard, i have my gfx card HDMI, and internal audio analog stereo
<microlith> hmm
<epinky> karmic: join #ubuntu-id
<microlith> anyone happen to run into a case where the /dev/tty node will suddenly be converted from a device node into a regular file (particularly involving a system power loss?)
<kostkon> guitarman814, could you give "aplay -l" in a terminal and post the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<thorbj> Hi, I have a problem with my wifi card on an older HP laptop where I just installed ubuntu. Anyone here have some tips for me?
<guitarman814> kostkon, sure gimme a sec
<Jeruvy> Roasted: you may want to ask in #clamav
<thorbj> I'm a newbie linux user
<guitarman814> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/320116/
<padhu> thorbj: what is the problem?
<sqemishozifrage> I recently installed Karmic and am having issues with Bus Errors in all browsers under certain conditions.
<thorbj> ipadhu: My wireless network doesn't show in the list
<kostkon> guitarman814, i can see your onboard card. thus, the internal audio analog listed in output devices should be your soundcard
<ugn> hello
<GutZuWiSSeN> anyone got a repos with the current netatalk 2.0.5 ? thx
<lexxmt> hi any ubuntu boot expert here?
<guitarman814> kostkon, okay, but when i select that I still have no sound
<ugn> i need help with connecting to my vpn
<thorbj> padhu: I think there may be some problems with the drivers or something
<ugn> anybody here to help?
<thorbj> padhu: that the drivers my not be supported in 9.10 or something?
<kostkon> guitarman814, what profiles do you get for it in hardware?
<epinky> !ask | ugn
<ubottu> ugn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ganymede> ugn: how so?
<padhu> thorjb: any error logs.....
<thorbj> padhu: how do I find those? :P
<ugn> i need to connect to my vpn at work epinky
<lexxmt> ubottu: Can you help me fix boot issue?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ugn> i need to connect to my vpn at work | epinky
<guitarman814> kostkon, all analog surround or analog stereo, i have my receiver plugged in via S/PDIF
<thorbj> padhu: when I boot, I get some errors but it proceeds to the splash-screen to quickly
<kostkon> guitarman814, receiver? what receiver?
<Kravlin> wow. a bot programmed to tell people it's not human. awesome.
<guitarman814> kostkon, for my speakers
<epinky> ugn, what do you use? PPTP?
<PaulieWalnuts> where is the kernel??
<thorbj> padhu: so I don't get to read them before they're gone...
<Kravlin> lexxmt: what's the problem? (not saying i'll neccesarily be able to help)
<kostkon> guitarman814, ah, do you have wireless speakers?
<ugn> yes | epinky
<ffm_theQ> hi. I get no output from my geforce 9400 on an asus m2a-vm hdmi running 9.10 64bit. using the nvidia driver (v. 190)
<guitarman814> kostkon, no they are wired
<epinky> ugn: Ubuntu version, Gnome or KDE?
<lexxmt> Kravlin: After replacing Centos with ubuntu, ubuntu want boot
<ugn> gnome | epinky
<lexxmt> Kravlin: Booting stops at GBUB prompt
<Kravlin> won't?
<kostkon> guitarman814, ah you mean the plug ok. so, you are using the hdmi port of your graphics card?
<epinky> ugn, use Network Manager
<Kravlin> lexxmt: so then grub isn't set up.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok
<kleftisx> jongbergs : ?
<Kravlin> lexxmt: do you know what partition ubuntu's on?
<lexxmt> Kravlin: In centos I have boot manager in MBR, is Ubuntu replace it with own?
<guitarman814> kostkon, i am using the digital out on my soundcard
<padhu> thorbj: First we check up the hardware is detected by kernel by running command ; # ls psci | more
<jongbergs> kleftisx: can you overwrite your xorg.conf file with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/320120/
<ugn> i have done that. i have also created a vpn connection but it keeps failing to connect
<epinky> ugn: error
<jongbergs> kleftisx: type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ugn> i have done that. i have also created a vpn connection but it keeps failing to connect | epinky
<Kravlin> lexxmt: if it noticed a previous install it may not have.
<ugn> yes
<epinky> ugn: we need the error code
<lexxmt> Kravlin: Currently I booted from LiveCD. /dev/sdb1 as ext4 plus /dev/sdb2 (extended) and /dev/sdb5 linux-swap
<jongbergs> kleftisx: copy the contents i have posted and paste into xorg.conf, and save
<ugn> it doesn't give any error code
<lexxmt> system boots from sdb
<kleftisx> jongbergs : done
<ugn> it just fails to connect
<kostkon> guitarman814, hmm. what connectors are available in output for this device?
<lexxmt> Kravlin: system boots from /dev/sdb
<ganymede> UGN: firewall issues?
<ugn> i can't tell
<Kravlin> lexxmt: which one (sdb1 or sdb2) has ubuntu or your /boot partition on it?
<Kravlin> lexxmt: better yet. which one has the boot flag?
<X-Kent> can someone help me to install deluge webui ? I apt-get the deluge-webui but can't see the plugin !
<darkhamm> i've a problem in sound-juicer
<darkhamm> someone can help me?
<ugn> ganymede: i can't tell
<guitarman814> kostkon, for the output on the actual card? it has speakers, mic, sub, and digital out
<jongbergs> kleftisx: have you saved it? verify closing the xorg.conf and opening it again by gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lexxmt> Kravlin: Ubuntu installed on /dev/sdb
<kostkon> guitarman814, ok. try selecting digital out
<kleftisx> jongbergs : i have verify, everything it's ok
<^Einstein> lexxmt: can I help you?
<X-Kent> how do I add deluge webui (jaunty) ?
<kostkon> guitarman814, and the stereo profile in hardware
<sqemishozifrage> I recently installed Karmic and am having issues with Bus Errors in all browsers under certain conditions. Any page of reasonable complexity produces this error. Disabling JavaScript helps, but not completely. Simple JavaScript pseudolinks work. I have output from gdb while reproducing the issue in Firefox. Does anyone know a fix or should I file a bug on launchpad?
<guitarman814> kostkon, i dont have that as an option, it only has analog
<Kravlin> lexxmt: i understand that. what i'm saying is that ubuntu has to be on one of the partitions.
<kostkon> guitarman814, yeah, the analog one
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok, let try it by rebooting your machine normally, don't boot to live cd
<ganymede> UGN: sudo ufw status
<Kravlin> ^Einstein: it seems like grub didn't auto configure for him. so he can't boot.
<thorbj> padhu: When I run that command I get the following error; ls: cannot access psci: No such file or directory
<kleftisx> jongbergs : ok...quiting and hope to be back with no live cd :)
<jongbergs> kleftisx: let's just hope
<PaulieWalnuts> Guys, hows the kernel named and where is it located in 9.10 ? im trying to fix grub here and i cant find the kernel anywhere in the filesystem. pls help
<ugn> inactive
<lexxmt> Kravlin: Yes, I have only one OS
<ffm_theQ> hi. my monitor gets no more input from my geforce 9400 after the first boot screen. mainboard: asus m2a-vm hdmi. I'm running 9.10 64bit and use the nvidia driver (v. 190)
<kostkon> guitarman814, nothing?
<thorbj> padhu: I tried to run it as "sudo", should I try somnething else?
<guitarman814> nothing
<^Einstein> Kravlin: ah, just curious, I got a couple CTCPs from him/her without any PM or explanation (which is fine).
<ganymede> UGN: by default all ports are closed
<padhu> thorbj: lspci | more
<ganymede> UGN: sudo ufw enable
<guitarman814> kostkon, but now my internal sound device is gone from output
<ugn> ganymede: so wat shd i do?
<PaulieWalnuts> Guys, hows the kernel named and where is it located in 9.10 ? im trying to fix grub here and i cant find the kernel anywhere in the filesystem. pls help
<ugn> done
<kostkon> guitarman814, aha. then try the other device.
<Kravlin> lexxmt: so which partition is it on? you said that you have 3. one is obviously swap, but you have 2 other partitions. (unless you have an extended partition which you've put an ext4 partition but unless you've got a need for more than 4 partitions i don't know why)
<kostkon> guitarman814, how is it called?
<lexxmt> Kravlin: System is not dual boot. CentOS have boot manager stored in MBR and everything was fine. When I install ubuntu I choose: Use entry drive (so CentOS was wiped out, and Ubuntu remove all partitions that I have in CentOS and create single one)
<HeK> hi all. is there anyone using ATI x550 video card ?
<guitarman814> kostkon, i have the HDMI out, which isnt plugged in, and i have RTP multicast
<Kravlin> lexxmt: got it. it was handled for you.
<epinky> ugn: is pptp plugin installed?
<PaulieWalnuts> Guys, hows the kernel named and where is it located in 9.10 ? im trying to fix grub here and i cant find the kernel anywhere in the filesystem. pls help
<_Narc_> Hey everyone, can someone tell me where I can find the default icons gnome-do is using for openoffice documents, because I want to change it's size, it's looks pixelated. Thanks
<Kravlin> ^Einstein: that's totally fine. Got a question for you tho. I haven't used ubuntu's self partitioner. any idea how it partitions stuff?
<ugn> ganymede: yes it is
<ganymede> UGN: sudo ufw allow 5900
<lexxmt> Kravlin: I choose use entry drive, and ubuntu installer create 2 partitions: 1 primary (with ubuntu system) and 2nd partitons ubuntu installer create as extended and place logical partition on it with linux swap
<^Einstein> Kravlin: "self-partitioner"? gparted?
<ganymede> UGN: that will open up your port for vpn
<kostkon> guitarman814, ok. so, you aren't using the hdmi at all. just the digital out of your onboard card
<ugn> i have done that
<Kravlin> ^Einstein: when you install :P he chose the managed option (I do it myself)
<thorbj> padhu: that worked :) I found this in the result: 06:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<guitarman814> kostkon, correct
<kostkon> guitarman814, hmm. and you tried all the possible combos
<Kravlin> lexxmt: got it. so the one primary with the system is sdb1?
<guitarman814> kostkon, yes
<lexxmt> Kravlin: yes
<CountDown> Is there a version of the PPC port of Xubuntu 9.10 that fixes the oversized ISO bug?: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/daily/20091114/
<^Einstein> Kravlin: the graphical installer just uses gparted, which uses all the safety checks of libparted
<epinky> ugn: did you checked PAP, CHAP and MSCHAP?
<lexxmt> Kravlin: In centos I have separate partition for /boot /tmp and /home, so all Centos partitions are wiped out :)
<kostkon> guitarman814, and you don't have a digital option in the profiles drop down menu
<epinky> ugn: did you check PAP, CHAP and MSCHAP?
<^Einstein> I do not know the default parameters, however, Kravlin
<kleftisx> jongbergs : finally back :D thanks a lot
<guitarman814> kostkon, nope :(
<Kravlin> lexxmt: ok. you're gonna need to edit /boot/grub/
<Take0n> is it possible to make the gnome panel menu (applications places system) to create a second panel when the list of apps is full instead of adding pointers (up down)??
<eix> [ubuntu-server] with the 2.6.27-15 kernel update my server is no more booting, I get a file not found error. I have digged the problem and by specifying the correct path (it needed /boot before the kernel and initrd filenames) i get an initramfs because of partition not found (it is specified with uuid). then I  specified root=auto and I got an /init syntax error at line 190 or something...
<eix> ...like that (with kernel panic). will the 8.10 rescue disk fix this issue? please help me:(
<^Einstein> like how big the swap is, etc.
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: the kernel can be found at /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic, replacing the version string as needed.
<kostkon> guitarman814, hmm
<padhu> thorbj: good. Now your hardware is detected by kernel. Are you have an inrernet?
<Kravlin> ^Einstein:ah. He chose the managed option instead of doing it himself. thanks tho.
<ugn> yes i checked everything
<PaulieWalnuts> sipior, i just installed a fresh install of 9.10 and i chrooted on the partition, theres no vmlinuz in /boot only initrd
<jongbergs> kleftisx: it seems that the restricted driver
<lexxmt> Kravlin: Any URL what I should fix here? I lilo user, so I have no GRUB expirience
<padhu> with reliable speed?
<_Narc_> Hey everyone, can someone tell me where I can find the default icons gnome-do is using for openoffice documents, because I want to change it's size, it's looks pixelated. Thanks
<kleftisx> jongbergs : yeap was the restricted driver.
<ugn> epinky: yes i checked everything
<Kravlin> lexxmt: there should be a file named grub.lst or lst or something of the sort. sorry. my mind's kinda fuzzy. just got up :P
<jongbergs> kleftisx: it seems that the ATI restricted driver will not work in Karmic at this moment
<eix> any ideas? the server is stuck and I can't boot it
<kleftisx> jongbergs : is there any possibility to have my graphic card running properly ?
<GutZuWiSSeN> anyone got a repos with the current netatalk 2.0.5 ?
<kostkon> guitarman814, so, in hardware you have 2 devices: hdmi and analog audio?
<epinky> ugn: and no error?
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: i would say your system is broken. sorry, which directory did you chroot to? and why?
<thorbj> padhu: I have wireless connecten on my other laptop (the one I'm sitting at now). But I don't have any connection yet on the problem-laptop
<guitarman814> kostkon, yes
<ugn> the connection still fails
<jongbergs> kleftisx: yes, but we need to find out whether proprietary or open source drivers will work out
<Kravlin> lexxmt: the first entry should be for ubuntu's boot
<Kravlin> make sure it's pointed to the right partition
<ganymede> ugn: how is your computer at home connected? did you poke a hole through your router?
<kleftisx> jongbergs : so to not install any driver until officially tested?
<ganymede> UGN: router firewall^
<ugn> i am at work
<PaulieWalnuts> sipior,  i used unetbootin to boot iso on sda2( drive c:) of ubuntu 9.10 and install it to its own ext4 partition (sda3) and swap is sda4. sda1 is the win7 boot partiton.everything went fine, it installed. then i rebooted and no menu entries for ubuntu in the grub menu. i tried fixing grub by following related docs on ubuntu website to no avail. grub is in mbr and doesnt see my install. i chrooted to sda3 wich is / to manually add me
<PaulieWalnuts> nu entries for grub, and now i cant find the damn kernel.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: definitely.
<lexxmt> Kravlin: In Centos /dev/sdb named as /dev/hda as it IDE drive and /dev/sda is SATA. BIOS configured to boot from IDE. If is Ok, that ubuntu named is as /dev/sdb not a /dev/hda?
<ugn> ganymede: i am at work and im connected thru our wireless
<jongbergs> kleftisx: can you post the output of lscpi -v | grep -i vga
<jongbergs> kleftisx: jus post it directly here
<jongbergs> kleftisx: run the command in terminal
<Snausages> lscpi?
<epinky> ugn: use pptpsetup via command line
<kleftisx> jongbergs : http://paste.ubuntu.com/320128/
<Kravlin> lexxmt: as long as both grub and ubuntu recognize that it's sdb instead of hda. sd is usually given to Sata drives instead of IDE drives but grub may not realize that. it should be fine.
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: why not try a normal install?
<padhu> thorbj: Search for driver to that card. IF it is not available, then we can use ndslwrapper
<ugn> epinky: how do i do that?
<PaulieWalnuts> sipior,  i dont have a cd burner or blank cds only a iso image
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: also, is there a symlink at /vmlinuz?
<fighter1> is there a way to decrease the subtitle font size in totem video player?
<lexxmt> Kravlin: I see grub.cfg and no any grub.lst I check grub.cfg
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: and what role does /dev/sda2 play in your setup?
<jcrawford> hey guys in my Gnome-DO prefs I have it set to start on bootup of the machine however it is not starting up
<jongbergs> kleftisx: ok, that's your video card. for now, let's just use the generic driver until we could find working drivers for it.
<epinky> ugn: open a terminal and type "sudo pptp --help" to see options , then configure according to your needs
<jcrawford> How can i make it auto start?
<jongbergs> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ganymede> ugn: you will have to excuse me...i was mislead, I thought you were trying to VNC
<reggieP1234> hey folks can anyone help me to config a lynksis wireless usb adapter
<epinky> ugn:"sudo pptpsetup --help" , sry
<fighter1> is there a way to decrease the subtitle font size in totem video player?
<lexxmt> Kravlin: Actualy grub.cfg look like script. here is line: "set root=(hd1,1)"
<rooist47> hi I have a Lenovo G530 and no wifi detected with karmic ! can you help me please ?
<ugn> ok
<nastas> fighter1: did you search on totem's preferences?
<fighter1> nastas: ya nothings there
<kleftisx> jongbergs : in the website says that restricted drivers working with HD series
<lexxmt> Kravlin: Line 21 "set root=(hd1,1)"
<Melt> i have a serious question -- why is the latest ubuntu release so terrible (was there not enough time to test, rushed release, etc?), and is the next release going to be as bad?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: which website?
<PaulieWalnuts> sipior,  in the chrooted partition(sda3) theres  only initrd.img symlink to /boot/initrdwhatever , theres no vmlinuz in / .  in live cd in wich i am right now thers a broken symlink in / named vmlinuz and a broken symlink of initrd to missing files in /boot . sda2 is Drive C: for me hosting the iso and windows 7. sda1 is windows 7 boot partition. sda3 is my root partition and sda4 is swap
<TigerCR1200> I seem to keep loosing the ability to click anything and the ability to alt tab any ideas?
<Melt> the upgrade made two of my systems completely inoperable
<jcrawford> gnome-do is in my startup applications
<kleftisx> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Melt> and then reinstalling from scratch didn't do much of anything
<kleftisx> jongbergs : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bear10> is ubuntu hackable?
<Bear10> virus spyware anything
<Melt> yes, in that it'll hack your keyboard and mouse so that they won't work at bootup
<jrib> !virus | Bear10
<ubottu> Bear10: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kostkon> guitarman814, eh, could you check your hardware levels. you could install gnome-alsamixer for that.
<Melt> or hack your soundcard from making any kind of sound output
<jrib> Bear10: you don't need to worry about it, just use your computer
<kravlin> lexxmt: menu.lst
<fighter1> nastas: hey i found it its there in the player preference thank u.......
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: i'd say try the install again. clearly something wasn't copied properly.
<kostkon> guitarman814, if you give:  aplay -D plughw:0,1 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav do you hear anything?
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: actually, you could probably just copy the needed files off of the live cd...
<jongbergs> kleftisx: i see..but i don't know for why it isn't working as expected..
<jophish> Howdy all, I am having a bit of trouble using CUPS. I can visit 192.168.0.24:631 and see the cups page, with printer preferences and all that jazz, however when I search for a network printer at http://192.168.0.24:631/printers nothing shows up (I have tried every combination of port, http etc...)
<guitarman814> kostkon, no
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: the mounted iso, i mean
<kravlin> lexxmt: you should be booting to hd1,0 if you want to boot to the first partition of sdb
<lexxmt> Kravlin: Such file (menu.lst) not present in /boot/grub
<Bear10> jrib, lets assume someone has access to the xterminal but aren't sudo, can they do anything to harm network, or possible inject code anywhere?
<kostkon> guitarman814, aplay -D plughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav do you hear anything ?
<jongbergs> jophish: try ipp instead of http
<guitarman814> kostkon, no
<ugn> epinky: i dnt understand the options to use
<kostkon> guitarman814, and also: aplay -D plughw:1,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<diddy> Can I print from a Windows XP client on a network printer connected to an Ubuntu machine on its parallel port?
<lexxmt> Kravlin: I try change grub.cfg from (hd1,1) to (hd1,0). I try reboot
<kleftisx> jongbergs : i found similar problems in forums and a solution like:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8017321&postcount=4
<jophish> ok jongbergs
<Melt> anyways, i was serious with my question -- is there any reason this release is so buggy/eats systems when you upgrade with it?
<PaulieWalnuts> sipior, this is like the 3rd time i try to install it with no succes of booting it aferwards. thers one thing though.. the iso on the C: drive is mounted as /cdrom. but after i modify the partition table i get a error that it cant commit changes if i dont umount /cdrom. so i must umount it manually by force. like in umount -s -r -f /cdrom. and then install proceeds fine.
<kravlin> lexxmt: sounds good.
<jrib> Bear10: if there is some unpatched vulnerability, sure.  But these are patched almost as soon as they are closed (and then you get the fixes from update-manager)
<jrib> s/closed/disclosed
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: well, not too fine, apparently :-)
<jcrawford> ok seriously why are my startup applications not starting
<guitarman814> audio open error: No such file or directory
<jcrawford> there are 2 Gnome-DO and WhatPulse
<jongbergs> kleftisx: i'm viewing it now.
<guitarman814> kostkon, ^^
<yast> so.. guys what nice games is there for linux? :)
<kostkon> guitarman814, scratch this: try again like this: aplay -D plughw:0,1 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav
<jcrawford> neither open on startup but they have entries in the startup applications app
<jophish> jongbergs, sorry to say that no printers were found at ipp://192.168.0.24:631/printers
<PaulieWalnuts> sipior, im now in livecd ill try reinstalling again and tell you what is going wrong
<PaulieWalnuts> ok?
<guitarman814> kostkon, nothing
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: i only have a few minutes, but sure
<PaulieWalnuts> ok pls
<jcrawford> damn DropBox is not even starting either wtf
<ffm_theQ> hi. I get no output from my geforce 9400 on an asus m2a-vm hdmi running 9.10 64bit. using the nvidia driver (v. 190)
<kostkon> guitarman814, ok, you could check you volume levels and unmute any digital channels that you'll find.
<jcrawford> is something broken with Startup Applications in 9.10?
<guitarman814> kostkon, in alsamixer?
<kostkon> guitarman814, yes
<guitarman814> i only have master in alsamixer
<jongbergs> kleftisx: sounds like karmic's restricted modules problem
<reggieP1234> any ideas on the linksys wireless usb adapter?
<jongbergs> jophish: btw, how did you enter this info?
<epinky> ugn: sorry, if you can't do that, we can't find error, the error code is needed :(
<plaing> I'm having issues installing ubuntu 9.10 over a network
<plaing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/320135/ is where it errors out
<reggieP1234> does it just not work with linux?
<jophish> with the printer manager, system/admin/printing: new network printer
<guitarman814> kostkon, i gtg, but ty for your help
<guitarman814> ill bbl
<jophish> I am comfortable with the command line too
<kleftisx> jongbergs : yeap...
<kostkon> guitarman814, ok. have a nice rest of the day
<sqemishozifrage> I recently installed UNR on my hp mini 110 (with 2 Gb ram) and have issues with SIGBUS in all browsers under certain conditions. Any page of reasonable complexity produces this error. Disabling JavaScript helps, but not completely. Simple JavaScript pseudolinks work. Other common netbook issues are fixed: sound, wifi. I have output from gdb while reproducing the issue in Firefox. Does anyone know a fix or should I file a bug on launchpad?
<NeoNexus> does anyone here have Ubuntu on a Toshiba P500?
<DarrenTod> Where is the keymap file? I want too change a few keys functions
<jongbergs> kleftisx: have you been here also? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<PaulieWalnuts> sipior, still here?
<djkm> E: Error occured while processing libmetacity-private0 (NewVersion1) whats the reason of that error?
<plaing> is my source missing files? its the 9.10 iso? http://paste.ubuntu.com/320135/
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: sure am
<kleftisx> jongbergs : yes but also i have found that driver: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<lexxmt> Kravlin: I work from liveCd. How I can mount /dev/sdb1 in rw? (sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt) gives me only readonly access?
<mobi-sheep> plaing: It does not looks like Ubuntu ISO because of 192.168.168.201 -- A bad IP at that one, me think.
<plaing> mobi-sheep: O
<fighter1> hey guys when i press "save to X Configuration file" it says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<kravlin> lexxmt: does it give you any errors?
<plaing> mobi-sheep: i've extracted the iso to a http folder
<Xcell> fighter1-   do it as r00t
<lexxmt> Kravlin: I can't edit grub.cfg as it mounted readonly :(
<mobi-sheep> plaing: I see. So You're trying to do something different which is probably the result of this problem.
<NfNitLoop> I'm trying to apt-get install gnome, but it's complaining bout not being able to find gnome-desktop-environment.
<PaulieWalnuts> im in the install process. sorted out partitions, finished settings and now installers says : Failed to unmount partitions.The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables,but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted : /cdrom . Please close any applications using these mount points
<fighter1> Xcell: how edit it myself?
<NfNitLoop> this is 9.10, after an apt-get update & upgrade
<NfNitLoop> are the repos broken?
<kravlin> lexxmt: you can edit it in grub too. Grub has it's own built in editor.
<DarrenTod> usr/share/rdesktop/keymaps/
<DarrenTod> !keymap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap
<kravlin> lexxmt: but that's only temporary
<Bonz> where do I find the desktop sharing feature
<lexxmt> Kravlin: I umount it everywhere, try mount with mount -o,rw or mount -o rw and anyway it mounted readonly
<DarrenTod> !keymaps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymaps
<Bonz> i just finished reinstalling and cant for the life of me find it
<kravlin> lexxmt: have you tried mounting without rw? just with -o?
<DarrenTod> Where is the keymap file? I want too change a few keys functions
<PaulieWalnuts> sipior, what to do
<PaulieWalnuts> Hey guys.I installed karmic trough unetbootin to a hd partition by booting the iso on drive C: i have sda1 and sda2 windows partitions. sda3 is / ext4 and sda4 is swap.Install went fine. i installed grub to sda, i have it in mbr. now when the pc boots i cant see ubuntu in the list only Memory Test and Windows 7(loader). tried fixing grub with chroot by following documentation on ubuntu website. no use, i still cant boot my install. h
<PaulieWalnuts>  elp pls!
<FloodBot3> PaulieWalnuts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jongbergs> kleftisx: can't guarantee if it work out. but it might worth considering. there's always a risk using proprietary drivers.
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: do you have fuser or lsof available? what process is holding /cdrom open?
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: or is that unetbootin?
<PaulieWalnuts> its unetbootin
<fighter1> Xcell: hey buddy tell me how to edit that file.what do u mean my do it as root i am new at ubuntu
<PaulieWalnuts> fuser shows nothing
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: well that's unfortunate
<thorbj> padhu: okay, thanks, I'll see what I can find out :9
<PaulieWalnuts> ...
<kravlin> lexxmt: hm... I don't know.
<kleftisx> jongbergs : i have to uninstall the ati catalyst before using that one?
<lexxmt> Kravlin: mount -o, give also readonly access
<mobi-sheep> NfNitLoop: Is gnome-core installed?
<kravlin> lexxmt: maybe you should get someone who's a bit more experienced to help you. sorry.
<kravlin> lexxmt: I don't know.
<sipior> you might want to find a friend with a cd burner that you can borrow for fifteen minutes.
<mobi-sheep> NfNitLoop: How about gnome-desktop-environment? :o
<Trustisaweakness> I was wondering  how would I enable svideo on the graphics card so I could watch videos on my tv
<jongbergs> kleftisx: did you install catalyst before?
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: that would be simpler.
<lexxmt> Kravlin: I try boot from different livecd
<Zeyelth> I'm trying to get my Radeon HD 5870 card to work under Ubuntu... I was under the impression that the drivers in 9.10 supports this card... Am I wrong, or is the hardware driver manager thing not working correctly?
<NfNitLoop> mobi-sheep: No gnome-core, it complains about gnome-desktop-environment not being installable.
<PaulieWalnuts> any way of using unetbootin to install 9.10 to hd?
<kravlin> lexxmt: good luck
<NfNitLoop> (sorry, can't copy and paste easily at the moment since I'm stuck on the command-line.)  :p
<fighter1> Xcell: hey buddy tell me how to edit that file.what do u mean my do it as root i am new at ubuntu
<kleftisx> jongbergs : no i haven't but is installed in my system already. i don't know how. maybe because of the restricted drivers?
<saif> guys how can i monitor my wireless connection ??
<saif> the sent and reciecved packets
<mobi-sheep> NfNitLoop: In my case, I don't have gnome or gnome-desktop-environment installed and yet I'm running Gnome.
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: do you have flash disk or external hd from thich we can install karmic using unetbootin
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: you might want to have a look at the unetbootin forums. perhaps someone has run into a similar problem.
<PaulieWalnuts> sipior, i have a kubuntu 9.10 livecd any way of netinstalling ubuntu to hd from it?
<grendal_prime> just a question because i find it a bit odd.  Why is it there are so many tzdata updates on ubuntu/debian distrobutions?
<sipior> PaulieWalnuts: anyway, i need to be on my way. best of luck to you, hope you get it sorted.
<PaulieWalnuts> sipior,  ok thanks
<NfNitLoop> mobi-sheep: ah, odd package names, then.   Installing gnome-core seems to be working. Thanks.
<jrib> grendal_prime: checkthe changelogs?
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, i only have a ubuntu iso on my c: drive from wich i booted right now
<mobi-sheep> NfNitLoop: Good. I do have gnome-core installed, also gdm. I think that is about gnome minimal as you can get. Along with few other packages.
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: ok, did you managed to re-install again from the start?
<kleftisx> jongbergs : but also when i try to run catalyst i get the error: Failed to execute child process "amdxdg-su" (No such file or directory)
<Trustisaweakness> I was wondering  how would I enable svideo on the graphics card so I could watch videos on my tv
<fighter1> how to force resolution to 1280*1024 im not getting these in nvidia setting ?
<Ilyu> #confederation-libre
<_Narc_> I'm looking for a way to change openoffice document icons in Gnome-Do. Anyone know which icons Do is using ? Thanks a lot.
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, installer tells me to umount /cdrom wich is unetbootin iso.. this will result in a completed install but broken system
<jongbergs> kleftisx: it's because we already remove the package..fglrx package
<lexxmt> Kravlin: Is a way say to Ubuntu installer to reinstall entry drive (replace MBR sector too)?
<lexxmt> Kravlin: replace everything?
<ganymede> fighter1: download restricted extras from the package manager
<Bonz> is there a way to make gdm load with a panning desktop
<NfNitLoop> mobi-sheep: I installed via a server CD (all that I had) but would actually like the typical GUI gnome ubuntu install.  Is there a package somewher that will give me that?
<kleftisx> jongbergs : try to remove catalyst also from synaptic?
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: how did you initiate the installation? thru the Install option on the desktop?
<NfNitLoop> this is indeed very minimal. :p
<om26er1> ganymede: he cannot get the screen resolutions to 1280*1024 that he got in windows xp
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, yes
<Bonz> so i can reavh the apply/close buttons which otherwise disappear offscreen
<fighter1> ganymede: how to do that i am new dude?
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: try initiating the installation thru System > Administration menu
<gdk> does anyone know any good screen recording softwares for ubuntu?
<NfNitLoop> in particular -- what's the litle tool that genrally prompts you to install the non-OSS drivers to speed up graphics?   The current driver is >.<.
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, you think not using sudo would make a difference?
<trism> NfNitLoop: did you try installing ubuntu-desktop?
<jongbergs> kleftisx: try to search for catalyst in synaptic
<ganymede> FIGHTER1: http://www.stchman.com/essen_pack.html
<gdk> Does anyone know any good screen recording softwares?
<Pici> !screencast | gdk
<ubottu> gdk: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Bonz> gdk: nope
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: no, it doesn't matter
<mobi-sheep> NfNitLoop: You're talking about Hardware Drivers?
<gdk> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, i try now
<om26er1> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held November 16th-20th in Dallas, Texas, USA. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<kravlin> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Zeyelth> Does anyone know which version of the ATI Catalyst driver Ubuntu 9.10/Karmic has?
<fighter1> ganymede: no no buddy i want to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024 cuz i m not getting these in settings
<NfNitLoop> mobi-sheep: Yeah, previously when I ran the non-server Ubuntu, it would prompt me in the GUI to upgrade my drivers for better performance.
<NfNitLoop> What tool is tha?
<NfNitLoop> that*  (Oy, this keyboard!)
<ganymede> Fighter1: make sure you have all of those packages...
<rapha> What is the package in Karmic for that hardware list GUI thingy?
<error404notfound> is there a tool like keepassx except that it should be commandline?
<kleftisx> jongbergs : its seems that the package fglrx-amdcccle is installed .
<ganymede> then try to change your resolution
<mobi-sheep> NfNitLoop: jockey -- Or in that case, for the GUI.... jockey-gtk
<om26er1> !lucid | fighter1
<jongbergs> kleftisx: does it have a checked mark?
<ubottu> fighter1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<NfNitLoop> aha, it's ubuntu-desktop.
<NfNitLoop> Found it. :)
<NfNitLoop> Thanks!
<jongbergs> Zedde: have you been here already? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<kleftisx> jongbergs : yes. is installed
<pwnlord> hey there people, does any1 know a way of installing umtsmon through the repositories?
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, installer says to umount /cdrom since it needs to commit changes
<jongbergs> Zedde: sorry, it should be for Zeyelth
<fighter1> i want to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024 cuz i m not getting these in settings
<jongbergs> Zeyelth: : have you been here already? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<BluesKaj> Zeyelth, this is the proprietary driver, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<fighter1> i want to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024 cuz i m not getting these in settings
<Zeyelth> jongbergs, BluesKaj: Do I have to install it manually? I thought it was included in Ubuntu 9.10?
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: what could be wrong? however you were able to install it the first place?
<mor> hola
<mobi-sheep> NfNitLoop: Check your private message.
<om26er1> mor: eng;ish only
<coldflame23> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<lilyshu> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<BluesKaj> Zeyelth, dunno if it's in the repos , there might be a ppa
<mor> e qual'è il problema??
<insigne> brazil
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jolaren> How do I go back in terminal? I mean I use cd to go to a directory, how do I get back one step?
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, i am able to install it if i forcefully (umount -l -r -f /cdrom) umount the /cdrom. however after install is complete i cant boot the system(no menu entries in grub appear and i just found out by chrooting in the install that the kernel was also missing)
<mobi-sheep> jolaren: cd ..
<Qui_Sum> cd ..
<IdleOne> !it | mor
<ubottu> mor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<yamokidzu-it> Kubuntu is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iamdakingman> lol not
<Zeyelth> BluesKaj: Phoronix claims it's included, but I dunno... I'll just install it manually :/
<Zeyelth> Serves me right for using bleeding edge hardware :p
<mor> !it
<yast> what nice games is there for linux? :x
<IdleOne> !games > yast
<ubottu> yast, please see my private message
<Qui_Sum> XMoto rocks!
<yast> oh sorry not very used to use irssi xD
<Trustisaweakness> yast ufoai google it
<mor> ok
<ibmx61> Gnome 方块 is best i think,haha
<kleftisx> jongbergs : try to uninstall it and install the new drivers?
<mr_boo> why does ubuntu 9.10 inhibit me from using fglrx?
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, any guess?
<Silver_Swords> hi all. trying to install 9.10 gnome on brand new toshiba L300-1FS. keys for "aA" and "qQ" dont work. any help.
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: i agree, because /cdrom is mounted as loop device pointing to partition where you installed karmic's installation files using unetbootin
<arghh2d2>  /?
 * microlith boggles at ubuntu
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, i thik thats the case.. unetbootin made a bootable squashfs out of the iso on the c: Drive and mounted it as /cdrom
<jolaren> What other netbook distros do you recomend except ubuntu netbook remix? I totally love it but want to try some new out
<mr_boo> i think i suffer from Bug #458770
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: i ran on that problem before, however i managed to install thru System > Administration > Install karmic
<mandara> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Trustisaweakness> jolaren, backtrack4
<jongbergs> kleftisx: sorry to tell you but i can
<TheCheeze> jolaren, you are asking the ubuntu community... do you really expect a different answer?
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, same error there :(
<jongbergs> kleftisx: sorry to tell you but i can't guarantee if it works out
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | UDS this week, see #ubuntu-uds and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L for ...
<mr_boo> is there a way to get around bugs in ubuntu?
<kleftisx> jongbergs : ok :P i will wait to find more sources :D
<kleftisx> jongbergs : thanks a lot for your help and your time :D
<TheCheeze> mr_boo, of course. it just depends on your hardware
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | UDS this week! see #ubuntu-uds and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L
<jongbergs> kleftisx: no probs hope somebody can help you out.. : )
<capuzino> Ugh i tried taht wifidocs site in ubuntu help to get my connectbird work...
<jolaren> TheCheeze: I don't know, I hoped for a open-minded linux community
<capuzino> that help didn't work for me...
<mr_boo> i've got trouble with the jockey software i think
<TheCheeze> jolaren, beings as this is the support channel for ubuntu, you might want to try the off-topic room for that
<mr_boo> i hit the "activate" button but nothing happens
<TheCheeze> !ot | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mr_boo> no feedback to me
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: what if you do the umount command wiht force option and initiate the install?
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, then it all works
<PaulieWalnuts> but cant boot after
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, we could sort it out if we understood well how the install process works
<capuzino> can someone give me another way to try get connectbird work in ubuntu 9.10
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, apparently the installer needs /cdrom umounted just to commit changes to partition table
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: yes
<mr_boo> my ati card worked with 9.04
<mr_boo> but with 9.10 the "hardware drivers" interface won't let me activate fglrx
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, but installing without it will result in unbootable broken system. thing is where does it get the files for install from if /cdrom is umounted already before install begun?
<mr_boo> can someone shine some light on this mystery?
<Pici> mr_boo: What ATI card are you using?
<sassyn> Hi all
<mr_boo> Pici: Radeon 4870
<sassyn> How to write an upstart service
<sassyn> to run after usplash?
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: im just wondering too why would the installer should forcefully unmount /cdrom from which it needs the installation file there?
<sassyn> anyone know?
<mr_boo> Pici: it worked with 9.04
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: sound weird really..
<mr_boo> Pici: but after upgrade i cannot enable fglrx in "hardware drivers"
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, yea.. so im thinking . if i get a ubuntu netinstall iso booted with unetbootin, will anything change? since it gets the install files from the internet
<capuzino> ugh why my computer need to be soo crap?
<Zeyelth> So... the generated packages from AMDs installer requires libstdc++5... Where can I get that?
<Pici> mr_boo: Is it not listed, or does enalbing it cause an error?
<capuzino> i can't even get hardy heron work on it (even if i have internet)..
<Zeyelth> 9.10 seem to only have version 6
<PaulieWalnuts> anyone has experience with unetbootin/ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mr_boo> Pici: i hit the "activate" button and nothing happens
<mr_boo> Pici: it doesn't take affect and no feedback to me if or what went wrong
<Pici> mr_boo:  You could try installing the xorg-driver-fglrx package manually.
<knoxville> how do I look up my default dns server
<djtoast> Hi all,  I just upgraded my main computer to 9.10 fresh install.. Im finding that im having issues with sound..  I play mythtv then other sounds are queued application seems frozen until i quit mythtv.  Reading on PulseAudio and ALSA.  and this soundls like Mythtv is using ALSa but ubuntu pulse.
<gilbert_> how do i implement a flash player and have it work im still kinda new at this
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: what i did was i have downloaded the ISO image file, verified it thru md5sum and use unetbootin to install the live cd onto my hard drive under windows xp
<mr_boo> Pici: i tried to sudo apt-get autoremove and then reinstall
<mr_boo> Pici: didn't change anything
<djtoast> is there any ways to make them both play nice.. or change ubuntu to alsa (what is better?)
<jophish> jongbergs, I got the printers working,
<unapiedra> hi. I had this massive problem recently (sat. and sun.) about the new kernel not booting anymore and with an older kernel I had about 96% of cpu used for X. I finally fixed it by purging xserver-xorg and other packages that were upgraded recently and then did a freshinstall of kubuntu-desktop over it. I just wanted to let you guys know b/c on Saturday there was someone with exactly the same symptoms.
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, same thing i did. then rebooted pc and booted the Unetbootin option
<jongbergs> jophish: how did you make it work?
<mr_boo> the funny thing is that 9.10 isn't beta anymore
<greezmunkey> knoxville, use nslookup
<mr_boo> and this happens
<capuzino> does anyone know when 10.04 is coming?
<NeoNexus> April
<capuzino> ok...
<kravlin> next april?
<Pici> capuzino: April 2010.  The release date is in the version number.
<mr_boo> is it possible to enable proprietary drivers from the command prompt instead of the "hardware drivers" dialog?
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: and then unebootin made changes to boot.ini, rebooted my pc, selected unetbootin from the menu, and i was off
<jophish> jongbergs, It was an error on the client, they were not looking for network printers,
<erUSUL> capuzino: 20*10* in April (*4*th month)
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, right.. and then i have this installer problem
<NeoNexus> 10.40 the 10 is the year, 4 is the month
<capuzino> ok
<DarrenTod> Hi, I want too make another key function as the space bar, is this possible?#
<_Narc_> I'm looking for a way to change openoffice document icons in Gnome-Do. Anyone know which icon on Earth Gnome-Do is using ? I can't find it. Thanks a lot.
<NeoNexus> ie 9.10, Oct 2009
<kravlin> DarrenTod: it is. but I have no idea how to do it. You'd have to remap the key
<mr_boo> is it possible to enable proprietary drivers from the command prompt instead of the "hardware drivers" dialog?
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: i am looking into that possibility..can you again have your ISO verify its integrity?
<om26er1> when is ubuntu+1 gonna open
<yast> well when I said games I meant proper games like UnrealTournaments , Quake and stuff
<PaulieWalnuts> jongbergs, i didnt md5sum it after dl
<yast> :D
<DarrenTod> kravlin: thanks, someone told me on here a few days ago too edit a file, but I cannot remember which file :S
<xckpd7> hey guys! how to download google chromium?
<dave_> Hi How do I find files in windows from ubuntu 9.10 every time I try in host folder it says I have no permission.
<mr_boo> this thread illustrates how hopeless my situation is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7247118
<Zeyelth> Where can I get libstdc++5? It's apparently required for one of the parts of the ATI driver install...
<thekaas> #dave you need root access to mount another drive
<jongbergs> mr_boo: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic (?)
<Silver_Swords> sorry.. those keys on new toshiba L300-1FS dont even work on preinstalled vista. looks like defective laptop from factory. oh well.
<dave_> thekaas, how do I do this?
<Kalor> Hi. I downloaded a driver for my k8m890CE from Via. Once I extract the folder, I have no clue how to install :P. Contents include vinstall and vuninstall.
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: can you try booting karmic from external drive or say a flash disk?
<mr_boo> jongbergs: gonna try
<jongbergs> PaulieWalnuts: do you have access to these medium?
<JediMaster> Kalor, is there an "INSTALL" or "INSTALL.txt" file or README?
<sharperguy> any idea what happened to add/remove in 9.10?
<maco> sharperguy: replaced with Software Center
<Kalor> No, no installation instructions at all...
<sharperguy> maco, I don't think I got that in the upgrade
 * Blues-Man a bientot
<maco> sharperguy: ubuntu-software-center ?
<sharperguy> maco, nope
<kalkon> if i do a clean install and use my current home partition as home is there anyting to worry about or is it just to install?
<sharperguy> maco, i'll apt-get it i guess
<mr_boo> jongbergs: "E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<musti> hi
<musti> everybody
<sharperguy> maco, doesn't seem to be in repo's either
<thekaas> dave_ when i try to access my windows-partition it just prompts me for for the root password
<sharperguy> !ubuntu-software-center
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sharperguy> !ubuntu-software-centre
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dave_> How do I have root access mount another drive  when it is the same drive dual boot installed in windows
<sharperguy> great
<dave_> I will try again
<maco> sharperguy: er, yes it is...
<darrend> Zeyelth: try the jaunty package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/libstdc++5/download
<maco> sharperguy: ah, its just software-center for the package
<darrend> Zeyelth: it's been removed from Karmic
<sharperguy> maco, I'm guessing I don't have all the repos maybe but I can't see any i dont have - ah ok
<darrend> (silly since so many things still use it)
<Mr_Eko> giving ubuntu 9.10 try - 2 sleepless nights so far on just connecting to the wireless network which i can see but not connect to. dmesg shows : encryption mode to 6 failed
<Irakirashia> I give up guys... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8326965
<Irakirashia> oops, did not meant to bold it.
<sharperguy> maco, thanks installing it now
<arghh2d2> hello
<jimmyO> what causes "out of range" error when trying to install 9.10 on AMD64 machine with flat screen monitor
<maco> Irakirashia: there's no bold on irc...so your text looks normal :)
<maco> jimmyO: the screen and video card arent agreeing on a resolution
<Kalor> jimmyO, probably using a screen resolution not supported by the monitor
<JediMaster> jimmyO, out of range normally means your resolution or refresh rate are too high for your screen
<Irakirashia> Oh, ok
<maco> jimmyO: i think that error is so the video card doesnt force something on the monitor and thereby burn it out
<jongbergs> mr_boo: try searching the keyword extras thru this command sudo apt-cache search restricted
<capuzino> how can i get mp3,wma and all video plugins for ubuntu 9.10 without internet on it?
<jongbergs> mr_boo: try searching the keyword restricted thru this command sudo apt-cache search restricted
<capuzino> i mean to rhytmbox and that movie player
<mr_boo> jongbergs: uh ok
<dave_> thekaas, I went to my root folder there is a "x" next to it and it says I have no permission how do I change that?
<alokito> why am I getting extremely slow speed in apt-get :-S
<alokito> is the ubuntu server down>
<alokito> ?
<jimmyO> thank you - is there an install option that will avoid error or force a lower res etc ??
<mr_boo> jongbergs: plenty of text appeared
<capuzino> ?
<sharperguy> alokito, Not sure the server might still be getting hit with people upgrading. You can always change the server you go to in System->Administration->Software sources so you aren't on the same one as everyone else
<music_freak> does anyone know where i can see a master list of rooms accessable through freenode or irc? i am a noob at thisw
<DarrenTod> Hi, I want too make another key function as the space bar, is this possible?
<jongbergs> mr_boo: look for entries that says something like linux-restricted-*
<alokito> sharperguy: I prefer the main server cuz it delivers the updates 1st
<Zeyelth> darrend: Thanks... And, why has it been removed? If I recall correctly, it's required for several games and such...
<mr_boo> jongbergs: no entries
<darrend> music_freak: freenode normally blocks you from doing that - it puts too much strain on the servers
<thekaas> dave_ keep it that way. You don't want root access all the time.
<alokito> I get good speed from it all the time... it got less than 1 kbps half an hour ago and it's still like that!
<alokito> my net is fast... btw
<darrend> Zeyelth: you're right, lots of things (not just games) still use it.  You'd have to ask the devs why they do crazy things like that
<mr_boo> jongbergs: there is one "ubuntu-restricted-extras" though
<music_freak> what rooms are currently accessible using freenode? i only have been to #ubuntu and #ubuntu-release-prty.. lol
<darrend> Zeyelth: it doesn't even appear to be in universe which would make sense.. just dropped altogether.
<jongbergs> mr_boo: nope, its about codecs with restricted format support
<dave_> thekaas, what I am trying to do is access video files in kdenlive from my windows video files I am not able to do this at present.
<capuzino> How i can get VLC on ubuntu without internet?
<alokito> music_freak: lots of.. see list of channels from your irc client
<capuzino> to ubuntu*
<Snausages> music_freak: there are typically a few thousand channels in use at any one time, but not a lot of awareness from one to the next :)
<music_freak> i have no client.. i am using freenode.. i'm not sure how to set irc up or what client i would start with
<Zeyelth> darrend: Indeed... And people wonder why no commercial developers want to develop for Linux/Ubuntu. :/
<darrend> music_freak: if you're going to ask questions, read the answers and don't just repeat your question 30 seconds later
<thekaas> dave_ what exactly do you do when trying to access those files
<alokito> music_freak: #ubuntu-offtopic is better for this discussion :)
<darrend> Zeyelth: I would have to have some sympathy with that view, but it is an ubuntu issue, not a linux one.  Many other distros have it available
<music_freak> i am reading.. like i said i'm a newbie at this and have to start somewhere
<mr_boo> is 9.10 new?
<music_freak> ty alokito
<alokito> music_freak: type "/list" in your chatbox and hit enter!
<fabbree> hello!do you know how to prevent keyboard to shut down during suspend mode?I need this because when I recover my keyboard hang up each time
<jongbergs> mr_boo: have your run sudo apt-get update?
<mr_boo> jongbergs: yes
<Snausages> mr_boo: yeah, 2 weeks anyway
<treeforms> hello
<Zeyelth> darrend: Problem is, this is just one of many issues with Linux; things are updated randomly, and you have to keep your software up-to-date constantly. I think this particular issue can be solved by a symlink though, if the .deb package itself didn't have that specific version as a dependency. The Jaunty package worked though :)
<jimmyO> so is there a way to force a particular video mode / resolution when doing an install ??
<garniwa> anyone help me to setting login in gyachi?
<SoujiroSeta> Hi all! I'm a game developper that is currently porting the QuantZ game to linux. There is a beta currently available and I'd like a little help with some issues about the game. If anyone is interested in beta testing the game, please join me in the #quantz channel. :) Thanks for your help! (sorry for spamming...)
<Rhapsodos> hey... how do i remove the GRUB menu? i deleted / uninstalled ubuntu 9.04 but the GRUB menu is still there
<jongbergs> need to get to sleep : ) see you again..
<music_freak> #ubuntu-offtopic
<t4num0y> hi..all can anybody tell me how can i install ubuntu 9.10 serve (amd64) version directly install from iso without burning..
<darrend> jimmyO: there is (IIRC) an option on the first screen of the install to run it in safe mode - did you try that?
<xckpd7> how to install google chromium?
<jimmyO> no just stuck the CD in and it ran direct boot from CD Rom
<phisher1> xckpd7: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<jimmyO> goes right to the language menu
<willemer> i installed extremetuxracer through apt-get but if i run it i hear the sound but i dont see anything :'(
<dave_> thekaas, I go to the root folder then to host folder to documents & settings folder but then it says nothing is in it.
<arghh2d2> jimmyO: you probly gotta hit a key before it times out to the default install
<darrend> jimmyO: ok, but after that, the next screen has a few options on it.. start the installer again and check
<Rhapsodos> hey... how do i remove the GRUB menu? i deleted / uninstalled ubuntu 9.04 but the GRUB menu is still there ..and i tried even with windows cd... but..dont want to install again windows :|
<treeforms> I am trying to install 9.10: I can't get the live cd, the alternate cd, nor the dvd to start without green and grey lines.  I have an Nvidia chip but i can't type any commands, I think this has probably come up before, but thanks
<jimmyO> ok I will check that - thank you
<t4num0y> jimmyO .. r u talkin to me ?
<darrend> jimmyO: if you reply to someone, prefix with their name or it gets lost in the noise
<jimmyO> to darrend and arghh2d2 thanks for the help
<gasull> Mi partition for /var is full.  Is there any risk in deleting /var/cache?
<darrend> jimmyO: most good IRC clients will highlight if you start a line with someone's nick
<fabbree> is there a way to exclude some periperhals from being shutted down during suspension?
<arghh2d2> speaking of irc noise, i'm lovin this /ignore #ubuntu part join quit setting :)\
<thekaas> dave_ In the top-menu, try looking under "Places and see if there is a filesystem about the same size as your win-partition.
<jimmyO> darrend sorry new to Unbuntu - new to this chat here and to IRC in general
<darrend> jimmyO: np, no need to apologise :)
<Rhapsodos> hey... how do i remove the GRUB menu? i deleted / uninstalled ubuntu 9.04 but the GRUB menu is still there ..and i tried even with windows cd... but..dont want to install again windows :|
<cirkit> t4num0y: sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<cirkit> t4num0y: just mount the image file
<darrend> gasull: try 'sudo aptitude clean' first
<epinky> Rhapsodos: wpe out MBR
<t4num0y> cirkit , ok then ?
<epinky> Rhapsodos: wipe out MBR
<Rhapsodos> epinky how?
<arghh2d2> Rhapsodos: google uninstall grub...i think you want to reinstall the windows boot loader or you'll be left with nothing
<dave_> thekaas, no there isn't just my ext hard drive and one that says system reserved.
<Rhapsodos> arghh2d2 when i restart my pc..it shows me what to start.. windows or ubuntu.. if i choose ubuntu..it restarts :| so i must go on windows..
<csspoet> Rhapsodos: fixmbr
<phil-h> Can anyone help me with a botched 9.10 install; left unable to boot :-(
<arghh2d2> Rhapsodos: try what csspoet said fixmbr
<darrend> phil-h: what message do you get?
<phil-h> darrend: gimmie one sec...
<Rhapsodos> csspoet and how shoul i do that? :|
<treeforms> hello! why do I keep getting green and grey lines on my monitor when I try to install or use live cd?
<csspoet> Rhapsodos: boot computer with windows cd then goto the command prompt then type fixmbr
<arghh2d2> just point and click it
<arghh2d2> lol
<Tonisius_> what is the Dove version of ubuntu?
<phil-h> init: procps main process (803) terminated with status 225, followed by complaints about disk IDs
<Rhapsodos> csspoet i tried with the cd..when it starts..it says.. press any key to boot..if i press it..it brings me to..install windows..i dont know how to do that fixmbr
<phil-h> I think GRUB has got the disk IDs mixed up but cannot find the right ones
<epinky> Rhapsodos: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx
<xckpd7> phisher1: thanks
<epinky> sorry for the link guys :(
<thekaas> dave_ Open your terminal and type in "ls /dev/" without the quotes
<xckpd7> guys: what's the easiest way to install Windows fonts (like consolas)
<csspoet> Rhapsodos: it gives you an option to repair windows click that then click command prompt
<gasull> darrend: thanks
<darrend> gasull: np
<darrend> phil-h: can you boot from an install CD?
<treeforms> phil-h: have you tried the super grub rescue disk?
<Rhapsodos> epinky .. i dont know whats the problem with windows..but.. it doesnt work the website..i cant connect to microsoft site
<Mr_Eko> guys, setting encryption mode to 6 failed - any idea whats wrong ?
<Rhapsodos> csspoet so..i must boot from cd? but it has only the install option..
<dave_> thekaas, ok I did
<phil-h> darrend - yes, on one now! Can mount partitions no problem from there
<Rhapsodos> csspoet install / delete partition and quit :|
<phil-h> treeforms - didn't know there was one! Have tried chroot grub -update
<darrend> phil-h: did you have a customised grub menu.lst before?
<Th-c> what is the syntax to scp a folder ?
<csspoet> before you start all theat there is small text in the bottom to try and repair windows then you can get a command prompt to fixmbr
<Moon_Doggy> how do i open ports
<phil-h> I did to an extent, but not massively
<llutz> Th-c: scp -r folder host@dest
<jatt> -r
<kostkon> xckpd7, install the msttcorefonts package. for the rest of them, just google for win vista fonts. then put them in your .fonts folder
<darrend> the 9.10 installer won't try to merge if you did.. I think it will leave the old config which won't work with the new grub
<xckpd7> kostkon: thanks
<darrend> it should have prompted you to replace, but perhaps you said "no"
<Bonz> where is the share desktop app to be found
<treeforms> phil-h: I recently installed windows 7 and used it to fix my grub afterwards
<thekaas> dav_ it listed a lot of things?
<thekaas> *dave_
<dave_> thekaas, yes it did what do I look for?
<phil-h> Darrend - ah, crikey, sorry forgot important fact - PC hung just after d/l files and initiating restart, ended up rebooting pc, which is why I'm having these probs... I've got the install logs somewhere
<BasiumDeJudas> hey all.
<darrend> phil-h: hmm.. ok
<Th-c> llutz: what if I have a port ?
<kostkon> !hi | BasiumDeJudas
<ubottu> BasiumDeJudas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<phil-h> darrend dumb of me I know!
<llutz> Th-c: man scp (-P port)
<thekaas> dave_ something like sda2
<darrend> phil-h: I would either re-install (on the assumption you may have more than just a broken grub) or you could try running /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig from the CD
<darrend> phil-h: no guarantees of what that will do though
<treeforms> phil-h: www.supergrubdisk.org
<treeforms> ciao
<phil-h> You mean re-install from CD? Will that wipe my machine?
<phil-h> treeforms - cheers
<Infin1ty> I built icu from source, anyhow now i realized there is a debian package on launchpad, i tried to uninstall the source but it seems as the Makefile does not have an uninstall option, is there a way to create one?
<dave_> thekaas, yes it is there it is highlighted in black with much of the others.
<Th-c> llutz:  scp -p 30000 -r folder host@ip:/destination/folder  ?
<darrend> phil-h: depends how you install and what your disk partitions look like
<maff> Hey..I got a rather strange problem on my Acer 3810 running 9.10. When I installed it, sound was working fine from headphones and internal speakers. When I booted it today, suddenly sound just seems to work through headphones, when I unplug them, the speakers are still muted. Anyone got a hint on this?
<djtoast> any easy way i can change 9.10 to alsa audio instead of using pulse
<llutz> Th-c: man scp (-P port)
<darrend> phil-h: did you not just perform a clean install then?
<jrib> Infin1ty: just delete what it installed.  Another option is to reinstall what you installed using checkinstall and then remove that
<Infin1ty> jrib, that's the problem i don't really understand how it works yet, i'm sure it updated some configs file perhaps as well?
<BasiumDeJudas> can i reinstall ubuntu over the wabi withno problems.
<jrib> Infin1ty: I'm not familiar with icu
<Infin1ty> jrib, okay , thanks
<phil-h> darrend - no, I was upgrading from 9.04
<thekaas> dave_ good. Type "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/win". it will ask for the root password
<llutz> Th-c: scp -P xx -r folder user@host:/dest  (sry, typo)
<darrend> phil-h: ok.  I reinstall occasionally, but I never lose anything I care about as I have separate partitions that I don't let the installer touch.  Like /home :)
<jrib> thekaas, dave_: it asks for your user's password, not the root password
<Th-c> llutz:  yes I got it ... but I get permission denied
<sayan> anyone knows why some packages are marked as <pkgname> in the output of apt-cache depends?
<phil-h> darrend - haha, well if I re-install I'll get a shiny ext4 system, yes? It is quite tempting, also a chance to sort out my partitions. Might go for it - cheers for the advice :-)
<darrend> phil-h: np.  good luck
<Th-c> llutz: I get this error "scp: /home/public_html/folder: Permission denied"
<dave_> thekaas, it says no such file or directory.
<llutz> Th-c: check permissions, if you don't have access, you cannot scp it
<Th-c> llutz: I can ssh to it ... I am actually loged in right now.
<Infin1ty> jrib, does checkinstall put the source file as it would be a deb file? it updates the libraries? (dpkg-libs or something)?
<llutz> Th-c:/home/public_html/folder is local or remote?
<Th-c> remote ..
<llutz> Th-c: "ls -dl /home/public_html/folder " shows you permissions
<Th-c> but I dont have a folder names folder .
<thekaas> dave_ allright, well mount it in your homefolder then. "cd /home/(your username)"
<llutz> Th-c: why define it as target then?
<llutz> Th-c: target seems to be /home/public_html/
<GodFather> /whois $me
<morti>  hello I am new to ubuntu can some one help me ?
<GodFather> <_<
<belacqua> sayan: <dep> are not package names but generic dependencies, the next line in the apt-get output shows which actual package provides those
<error404notfound> i can run "PASSPHRASE=shae0ouDo4eiwau3AeLyaelphoo1ah /usr/bin/duplicity  --encrypt-key  913CA18D --sign-key 912CA18D  --exclude  /sys --exclude  /proc --exclude  /mnt --exclude  /media --exclude  /tmp --exclude  /var/lock --exclude  /var/tmp --exclude  /var/spool --exclude  /var/run --exclude  /dev  / file:///media/backup/vps-backups/" but when i do it in a script like `==that-whole-cmd` i get  No such file or directory
<Infin1ty> jrib, simply delete what the checkinstall deb file created?
<geeknic> Hi, does anyone know how to change the default image of an icon of a file?
<jrib> Infin1ty: no, use apt to remove the package
<Guest74157> mikeprinsloo
<tandyman100> I'm having a little issue with my PS/2 keyboard
<sayan> belacqua: thanks
<sayan> :)
<Infin1ty> jrib, it's not  a package i installed from source
<Th-c> llutz: yes that's the taget
<Infin1ty> jrib, i want to remove that source, but it does not have "make uninstall"
<jrib> Infin1ty: checkinstall creates a package if you used it now
<sayan> actually /me is trying to develop a small script: http://sayanriju.co.cc/debshare.html
<llutz> Th-c: "ls -dl /home/public_html"
<Infin1ty> jrib, yes, but i can't install it because i was dumb enough putting the older one
<sayan> and need that info more improving the script
<Infin1ty> jrib, but i guess those files should be deleted
<Infin1ty> jrib,anyhow checkinstall helped me, really thanks!
<geeknic> Hi, does anyone know how to change the default image of an icon of a file?
<tandyman100> Why isn't Ubuntu 8.10 working with my PS/2 keyboard?
<fcuk112> !ask | morti
<ubottu> morti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tandyman100> Works with USB, bu not my PS/2
<linxeh> tandyman100: do you have a USB mouse ?
<tandyman100> yes, I have a USB mose
<dave_> thekaas, sorry you lost me what do I type in terminal?
<tandyman100> mouse*
<linxeh> tandyman100: do you have a ps2 mouse to hand that you can plug in?
<linxeh> tandyman100: I've had issues with some boards not liking ps2 keybaord without a ps2 mouse pluged in - dunno why
<tandyman100> My keyboard worked during the installation, but after I rebooted, it no longer worked
<xckpd7> I just used GNU Screen for the first time, and it prompted me with some themes, and I don't kow how to go back and change that... not only that but there is no configuration in my ~/.screenrc file...
<tandyman100> The keyboard works fine under Windows XP, on the same machine.
<turtlez> hi i am having truble installing ubuntu because it always says authentication failure help please
<noneNN> tandyman100, check if u have xorg-*input installed
<geeknic> Hi, does anyone know how to change the default image of an icon of a file?
<Th-c> llutz:  it returns this "drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 16 18:30 /home/public_html"
<Pici> xckpd7: Can't you press f9 within screen/byobu to get to a menu?
<thekaas> dave_ "cd /home/(your udername)"
<noneNN> turtlez, where u get that message?
<xckpd7> Pici: that just worked but I changed the theme to plain and now I can't do it
<llutz> Th-c: so scp as root
<dick> dick
<turtlez> when it loads it gives me a log in screen
<llutz> Th-c: maybe read a few basics about permissions/ownership etc. on *nix systems
<asp> is there any safe file encryption without Dual_EC_DRBG random number generator?
<derdon> is there a pdf viewer where I can set bookmarks on certain pages within a pdf document? it is 757 pages long and I want to switch between certain pages quickly
<noneNN> turtlez, i guess ur not typen correctly the password... try login in recovery mode and restore yout password
<asp> i heard that the us gov have a backdoor for Dual_EC_DRBG random number generator
<Pici> !ot | asp
<ubottu> asp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mobi-sheep> xckpd7: Create "source $HOME/.byobu/profile" in ~/.screenrc
<turtlez> wel i havent installedit yet soo reall confyusing was letting me  in before with a different cd
<noneNN> turtlez, in terminal type sudo passwd user password
<trism> derdon: I believe okular allows you to set bookmarks
<mobi-sheep> xckpd7: Then try "source ~/.profile ; screen"
<arghh2d2> My turn to ask a question.  Has Ubuntu 9.10 undergone any bug fixes yet?
<derdon> trism: thanks!
<wildc4rd> evening all
<turtlez> also tried sudo
<xckpd7> mobi-sheep: I don't understand the first part of your instructinos
<xckpd7> you want me to create a file inside of another one?
<dave_> thekaas,  ok I typed that in the entered it do I include the the code somehow?
<noneNN> turtlez, did u restart ubuntu in single user mode?
<fcuk112> arghh2d2: upon install of new 9.10, get 58MB of updates, so it's safe to say there have been some bug fixes i guess.
<mobi-sheep> xckpd7: Create a file ~/.screenrc and place the text inside "source $HOME/.byobu/profile"
<turtlez> i stafrt it from cd im trying to intall
<mobi-sheep> xckpd7: Also, there are "byobu-select-profile" command you could use.
<vis> hi all.
<xckpd7> byobu-select-profile: command not found
<xckpd7> mobi-sheep: ^
<thekaas> dave_ you just moved to your home directory. now "mkdir win" to make a directory called win
<datz_> Hi, I'm looking for a help page for installing compiz to get the cube effect on ubuntu 9.1
<turtlez> any ideas whats happening to me?
<vis> can anyone tell me what would be the best dreamweaver alternative available for ubuntu, and whether the web design tools available for linux are as useful as for windows?
<soreau> datz: Ask in #compiz
<datz> soreau: ok
<mobi-sheep> xckpd7: byobu + byobu-extras installed?
<arghh2d2> fcuk112: i see, thanks for the info
<dave_> thekaas, ok I did it.
<mobi-sheep> vis: http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<turtlez> ok well i guess im on my own?
<vis> mobi-sheep: do you have experience with any of these tools?
<whiteymcq-tip> Anybody have any luck with using their blackberry on Ubuntu. I'm talking simple stuff. I just wanna get pics off it.
<thekaas> now type "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /home/(your username)/win"
<mobi-sheep> vis: No, I do not. Also, there are gedit -- It supports plugins for syntax highlighting and such.
<xckpd7> mobi-sheep: what is that?
<Th-c> llutz: it asked me my local and remote password
<Th-c> and it still not working.
<vis> thanks mobi-sheep
<vis> I think gedit might be a good starting point.
<turtlez> ugh i guess im stuck with bill gates shit.......
<xckpd7> mobi-sheep: it's some improved GNU Screen?
<dave_> thekaas, ok I did that.
<mobi-sheep> xckpd7: I'll get you the link.
<thekaas> now type "ls win"
<dind> hii
<dind> i am new to ubuntu
<whiteymcq-tip> blackberry + Ubuntu help needed
<dave_> thekaas, it says Boot  bootmgr  System Volume Information
<Vinceman> so basically v4l2 is 323 ko-files in a directory... since I installed them with a make install command I cannot but delete them manually to get rid of them
<mobi-sheep> xckpd7: https://launchpad.net/byobu
<Vinceman> mobi-sheep, lol
<thekaas> dave_ then its not the right drive we've mounted
<santi> .
<thekaas> dave_ how many "sda"'s where there when you listed them?
<mobi-sheep> xckpd7: Basically, the developer wish to rename screen-profiles to byobu as to make itself more unique rather than an addon for screen. ;)
<Vinceman> does anybody know anything about v4l2?
<xckpd7> mobi-sheep: I don't even know what screen-profiles is but w/e you know what your talking about.... I'll install it
<Vinceman> Guest97293 is now known as milf
<xckpd7> yeah I couldn't find byobu through sudo apt-get
<dave_> thekaas, there is sda, and 1,2,3,
<cow1> whats the best way to install LAMP?
<trism> xckpd7: screen-profiles/byobu is just a customized profile for screen that gives you the window list and that informational strip at the bottom, plus some custom key bindings...it used to be installed by default with screen on ubuntu before 9.10
<xckpd7> trism: oh ok thx makes sense
<xckpd7> how to install it?
<cow1> whats the best way to install Apache and PHP?
<IdleOne> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dave_> thekaas, when I go to the host folder it shows it to be the root. or /
<thekaas> dave_ when you installed ubuntu did you then use the whole harddisk for ubuntu?
<v1tal3> quick question: I have a USB device (USB to VGA technically) that's not being recognized in Ubuntu 9.10. Is there a way to manually get Ubuntu to find the device?
<secher> Just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10.  Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing 800X600 max resolution?  I was running at 1920X1200 on 8.10.  I had no proprietary drivers, and am using none now.  I can't seem to find this on the 'Net.  Is anyone else experiencing a resolution problem?
<v1tal3> I thought there was a way via the CLI terminal, but I can't remember how to see device resources in there and all
<cow1> is there a command that will tell me my system information?
<norbert_> brauch nen sechsten, mindestens so l33t wie arc, skilled wie flemming, retarded wie onespot, dreist wie diph und derbe sexy wie ich. danke
<dave_> thekaas, No I installed it by means of wubi in windows
<H_Mike_H> I have some files in french, and when I go to display them with less I get <E9> where the accented e's are supposed to be, default install of Ubuntu 9.10 in GNOME Terminal.  How do I fix this?
<cow1> how do I check if Apache is already installed?
<IdleOne> apt-cache policy apache?
<IdleOne> apache2?
<cow1> yes
<VCoolio> cow1: dpkg -l | grep -i apache     << if you're not sure about the precise name
<softhome> hello
<adrian_> hy there
<thekaas> dav_ i see, as a virtual machine. That might be the problem... Then i cant help you. Sorry :(
<softhome> will a 550 watts power supply give enough power to 4pcs of 1terabyte sata hard drives? cause i'm planning to do raid5.
<thekaas> *dave_
<mbeierl> tab to complete broken for Java again?
<Aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu.  I made the kernel upgrade and now I can't access samba.  no one's awake in #samba, so I'm here for some advice on how to diagnose the issue.  Can anyone please advise?
<mbeierl> in karmic?
<BluesKaj> softhome, 4pcs ?
<softhome> BluesKaj, yup 4pcs.
<BluesKaj> don't they have thier own power supplies ?
<dave_> thekaas, It says on the wubi site I should be able to access the files through host folder but that's where I run into the permission problem. Thanks for trying.
<softhome> BluesKaj, what do you mean?
<IdleOne> softhome: define pcs?
<Kartinka> Hey guys, i was hiding some unmounted partitions with DevKit / udev Rules, but i search for a way to hide these partitions completely from the system not only from gnome / nautilus. Can anyone help me?!
<datz> Hi, I've installed apache2, and php5, when when I go to localhost to open a phpfile, firefox doesn't know how to handle it, and asks if I want to download it
<llutz> softhome: pc = processor-cores?
<softhome> it's 4pieces or 4units of 1 terabyte sata hard drive each using only 550 watts hec power supply.
<leaf-sheep> xckpd7: Sorry. I got disconnected.
<IdleOne> softhome: in that case yes that should be fine
<rdsfgxdftgd> EY FRESH UBUNTUS!
<rdsfgxdftgd> EVERYTHING FRESH WITH YOU?!?!?!?!?
<rdsfgxdftgd> ?!?!?!?
<IdleOne> !caps | rdsfgxdftgd
<ubottu> rdsfgxdftgd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<softhome> IdleOne, no need to go up to 750 even if i intend to run it 24/7 as a server? :)
<VCoolio> datz: is the php in the folder where localhost looks? (that is: /var/www)
<cow1> Where can I find instructions on how to use LAMP on Ubuntu?
<Trolly123234> KLAPPE!
<BluesKaj> softhome, do you realize what the short form d for computers is ? it's "pc"
<datz> VCoolio: yep
<epinky> !lamp | cow1
<ubottu> cow1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Trolly123234> Known Networks 		ChatZilla error 	Connected Networks 	<none>
<Trolly123234> URL 	irc://foo/bar 	Not Connected 	Lag 	<unknown>
<Trolly123234> URL 	irc://chat.freenode.net/ubuntu 	Mode 	+tncLfJ #ubuntu-unregged 2,5 	Users 	1667, 1@, 0%, 0+
<Trolly123234> Topic 	Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | UDS this week! see #ubuntu-uds...
<FloodBot3> Trolly123234: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> softhome: the more the better I guess
<datz> VCoolio: I can go to the dir and find an html file, and it loads fine
<Trolly123234> <none>
<xckpd7> leaf-sheep: no totally fine... um I was having problems installing byobu
<Trolly123234> <none>
<Trolly123234> <none> 	Connected to 	<none>
<FloodBot3> Trolly123234: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<softhome> BluesKaj, i know. :) i should've put a period after the abbreviation of pieces (pcs.)
<BluesKaj> stop that Trolly123234
<leaf-sheep> xckpd7: What problem?
<xckpd7> leaf-sheep: sudo apt-get install byobu no work
<BluesKaj> use the word pieces then, softhome , don't confuse the issue , use real words
<leaf-sheep> xckpd7: "aptitude search byobu"  Do you see some packages?
<softhome> BluesKaj, but i also didn't put aphostrohe and 's' ('s) after "pc" to make it sound like PC's
<xckpd7> leaf-sheep: nope
<trism> xckpd7: are you on 9.04?
<VCoolio> datz: is apache running? "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" Actually I don't remember right what I had to do to get it working
<softhome> anyway, thanks so much IdleOne
<BluesKaj> softhome, anyway 550 watts for 4 drives is "iffy"
<Kartinka> Hey guys, i was hiding some unmounted partitions with DevKit / udev Rules, but i search for a way to hide these partitions completely from the system not only from gnome / nautilus. Can anyone help me?!
<datz> VCoolio: yes, remember I can open html pages
<xckpd7> trism: yeah
<trism> xckpd7: you should just need to install screen-profiles before 9.10
<softhome> BluesKaj: "iffy" meaning? exact? or overkill?
<BluesKaj> underpowered
<epinky> datz: did you do the AddType, LoadModule and that stuff parts?
<softhome> BluesKaj, oh...
<trism> xckpd7: then you can change your profile with ...I think the command was screen-profiles
<datz> epinky: no
<trism> xckpd7: although you can do a dpkg -L screen-profiles and see what gets installed in /usr/bin
<VCoolio> datz: yes, but I also messed with drupal and had to restart apache before it recognised new stuff, mysql etc
<H_Mike_H> Can anyone help me on getting french characters to display properly in less?  n vi they display fine.  less is showing p as  <E9>
<datz> epinky: I've not had to do that in the past
<softhome> BluesKaj, if i go 700 watts? would that be enough?
<epinky> !lamp | datz
<ubottu> datz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<datz> VCoolio: I've restarted several times
<softhome> BluesKaj, core2duo, nvidia 8500gT, 1tb sata x 4 and 700watts power supply. would that be okay?
<Bonz> anyone have a fix fr eeepctray crashing on a relatively fresh install
<BluesKaj> softhome, yes that would give you some " headroom "
<xckpd7> trism: thanks, that worked
<softhome> BluesKaj, cool then, thanks for the advice. i should really get that A+ certification.
<softhome> thanks people!
<vinnie_> how do i make the nvidia-settings stick?
<matimiecio> http://wilku.on.toribash.com/
<BluesKaj> vinnie_, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<matimiecio> pleas help me http://wilku.on.toribash.com/
<xckpd7> any suggestions for a window manager that's fairly easy to use? all I'm looking for is the ability to be able to resize/control windows and nothing more
<matimiecio> http://wilku.on.toribash.com/
<matimiecio> http://wilku.on.toribash.com/
<FloodBot3> matimiecio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> vinnie_: run it with gksudo and save settings to X file
<erUSUL> vinnie_: gksudo nvidia-settings
<llutz> xckpd7: twm
<matimiecio> http://wilku.on.toribash.com/
<leaf-sheep> !ops | matimiecio (advertising)
<ubottu> matimiecio (advertising): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dave_> thekaas, I wonder if I am better off installing it on it's own partition.. I just get nervous of making new partitions I can't get rid of later
<vinnie_> erUSUL: thanx
<TripleDES> hi, all
<Vinceman> what basically is installing v4l2 more than copying a whole bunch of files into a directory? there's no such thing as a registry in linux, is there?
<thekaas> dave_ what windows version are you running?
<Bonz> vinnie_: superglue
<TripleDES> anyone having problems with karmic and usb devices on netbooks?
<dave_> thekaas, 7
<epinky> !anyone | TripleDES
<ubottu> TripleDES: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TripleDES> got it...
<TripleDES> :)
<leaf-sheep> Vinceman: There are gconf-editor but that's not really a registry. It just looks like i. It's a tool used to edit configuration database, desktop preferences, etc.
<Horus> lol ubottu
<thekaas> dave_, then you should be able to shrink your windows partition, if you have enough free space. Im not in linux right now so I cant help you find it right now.
<TripleDES> I have two different netbooks, hp mini and medion akoya, both have problems with usb devices. The hp mini freezes when copying files from a usb massive storage device and medion is unable to use my 3g usb modem....
<BluesKaj> Vinceman, well, they're called libs . What are you trying to do ?
<bradland> About to do something kind of invasive, and would like a sanity check. I'm going to change the hostname of an Ubuntu machine that is running on a remote network following this guide, which appears to be fairly recent: http://burnz.wordpress.com/2009/02/26/how-to-change-the-hostname-in-ubuntu/
<Vinceman> BluesKaj, I'm trying to uninstall 4vl2 because my webcam only works under v4l (1)
<TripleDES> I was able to perform both tasks before upgrading to karmic
<bradland> Anyone see anything missed on that list?
<TripleDES> I think I'm going to ask on the forums to decide whether I need to open a bug report or not....
<Th-c> anyoneknow why I get Permission denied when I try to scp ?
<leaf-sheep> Th-c: Throw out the full scp command you tried to use.
<ghostbyte> Does landscape have its own support channel?
<bradland> Th-c: if the user you're using for your scp session doesn't have permissions for the write location, you'll get permissions errors.
<Th-c> sudo scp -P 30000 -pr folder/* name_of_serv@ip_address:/home/public_html
<Horus> TripleDES, not really much help, but sounds like it's maybe a usb support problem not addressed in the karmic kernel for your netbooks.  Could try to recompile the kernel.
<dave_> thekaas,  That's alright I will be planning my next move.. maybe a new install.. My next question if say in the future I want to install a new version of ubuntu over this one can I do this on the same new partion? Or can I erase the ubuntu partion w/o affecting windows?
<Shwack> Should i have a BIOS password set ?
<bradland> Th-c: name_of_serv should be a username, not a hostname
<TripleDES> Horus: I think it is, but they both have different chipsets and found that weird....two chipsets with similar bug?....
<Th-c> bradland: yes is uername
<leaf-sheep> bradland: I have changed my hostname in the past few times without any hiccup and the tutorial you post looks decent. It seems to be okay.
<H_Mike_H> Th-c   it's not name_of_serv@ip    it's  user@ip
<TripleDES> Horus: will try to recompile the kernel tonight....
<dave_> thekaas, that is assuming I do a new install on a new partition not a virtual one as I have now.
<bradland> Th-c: ok, can you successfully `name_of_serv@ip_address`
<BluesKaj> Vinceman, i think you mean v4l2 , in the terminal sudo apt-get remove v4l2, then , sudo apt-get install v4l1
<TripleDES> Horus: you mean a vanilla kernel ?
<bradland> leaf-sheep: thanks for the sanity check :)
<bradland> Th-c: sorry, meant `ssh name_of_serv@ip_address`
<thekaas> dave_ then i bellieve you can just erase the Ubuntu partition
<Horus> TripleDES, that is odd.  hmm... haven't seen anyone else with the issue, but then again I haven't been looking and I'm still new to ubuntu, coming from gentoo ;)
<leaf-sheep> Th-c: Also, the folder you receive/send with scp should have permissions too.
<llutz> Th-c: as i already told you: since that destination-directory is owned by root, you have to scp as root or copy it elsewhere and copy local later
<Horus> TripleDES, yup
<Vinceman> BluesKaj E: Couldn't find package v4l2
<Cale> Hey, in my .fonts.conf I have MS Gothic listed above any other Japanese font in the prefer lists for serif/sans-serif/monospace but ever since I installed Karmic, it seems that it likes to choose some Mincho-style font over it, and I'm not sure what to do to fix that.
<TripleDES> Horus: I'm a gentoo user too ;)
<epinky> Th-c: isn't that username@ip_address ?
<llutz> Th-c: scp as root fails on *buntu, because of the deactivated root-account
<dave_> thekaas, thanks for trying to help.
<Th-c> yes I can ssh to the same server . ... .
<Vinceman> BluesKaj, Reading package lists went well and so did Building dependency tree and Reading state information
<Horus> TripleDES, hahaha!  nice!  I've been using karmic for about a week and I gotta admit... it's slick as hell.  I was a ubuntu skeptic, but now I'm a believer.
<norbert_> 6o6 medpluz our server
<bradland> Horus: loving that karmic went to rsyslog
<thekaas> dave_ youre welcome:)
<TripleDES> Horus: that's my case too! but still keeping gentoo at non-desktop sytems
<jjh> hey guys
<bradland> We've got these AdTran VoIP to legacy T1 gateways all over the place that support syslog forwarding
<Horus> bradland, one of the reasons that I decided to throw up a test partition... it became my main now :(  lol
<Th-c> leaf-sheep: how do I set the permission of the file I am sending ?
<TripleDES> Horus: will grab the latest vanilla kernel and recompile it, let's see...
<epinky> Th-c: don't forget to "sudo passwd root" on the end machine as llutz said
<Vinceman> BluesKaj (I made a bad move installing v4l2 with this page: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers
<Vinceman> )
<Horus> TripleDES, hope it works man!
<Th-c> Vinceman: what do you mean ?
<leaf-sheep> Th-c: Use your account. Send it to ~/ -- Ssh in and use sudo to move the file/folder to places where regular users should not tread on.
<llutz> Th-c: i highly recommend to read a few basics about permissions/ownership etc. on *nix systems
<Vinceman> Th-C I installed v4l2 with a sudo make install command
<ghostbyte> I'm trying to signup for the Canonical Landscape trial but I get nothing but a confirmation of receipt. Been trying since september.
<Tiders-> Does WoW work in Wine?
<Infin1ty> Tiders-, yep, works well for me
<Vinceman> Th-C from source I think, I'm not really sure though
<Kartinka> Hey guys, i was hiding some unmounted partitions with DevKit / udev Rules, but i search for a way to hide these partitions completely from the system not only from gnome / nautilus. Can anyone help me?!
<Th-c> yes I managed to scp to a different directory on the same server
<Tiders-> Infin1ty, Any problems?
<Vinceman> Th-C anyway, it says on that site
<Infin1ty> Tiders-, hmm nope, but you should know what when you first login into the server and it downloads stuff, it's actually downloading and not hanging :) at first i though wine didn't respond and got stuck when it was actually downloading
<Vinceman> BluesKaj, Th-C anyway, I'm going to manually delete the ko-files because there's no other way to go I'm afraid
<BluesKaj> Vinceman, in the terminal cd to the v4l2 folder , then make uninstall v4l2
<Th-c> ko ?
<Vinceman> BluesKaj uninstall: command not found
<Tiders-> Infin1ty, SO how do I do this exactly Ive never used Wine
<Infin1ty> Tiders-, search in google, World of Warcraft and wine, you'll get plenty of info, there are also docs - ubuntu related as well
<Vinceman> Tiders- Infin1ty when I wine Warcraft III I don't get sound and the task bar of linux is underneath my screen moving the top few lines off it
<BluesKaj> Vinceman, in the v4l2 folder , look for a readme or install text file , there usually are instructions for uninstalls there
<Guest71801> How can I create Ubuntu server usb flash from windows?
<trism> Cale: check out the example file http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3105266.0 apparently in karmic you have to specify fallbacks in a slightly different format (I should probably try that too, firefox defaults to some terrible japanese fonts in karmic)
<Infin1ty> Vinceman, perhaps you didn't configure wine correctly, use winecfg to configure your sound, regarding your taskbar, i have no idea, perhaps you don't go full window?
<max1991> laugh wi
<epinky> Guest71801: look for "unetbootin"
<Q|noob> How to eliminate deadkeys on a 2nd display?
<Cale> trism: Yeah, I just went through my fonts trying to identify what it was selecting, and it's using Chinese fonts for hiragana, which is basically always a bad plan.
<norbert_> 6o6 medpluz our server
<Vinceman> BluesKaj no uninstall instructions are found :(
<norbert_> 6o6 medpluz our server
<Vinceman> BluesKaj, isn't v4l backward installable or something?
<bradland> hrm. /etc/init.d/hostname.sh doesn't exist on karmic. any leads on what the new equivalent would be?
<Tiders-> Does WoW work as good in WIne as it does in Cedega?
<deai> is there a problem with ubuntu repository
<deai> i get errors on a live cd for installing anything even basic
<tsimpson> bradland: what did /etc/init.d/hostname.sh do? (I'm assuming set the hostname, but you know never to assume)
<smeags> is there a way to switch to classic view from netbook remix view
<Cale> trism: btw, another quick fix  apt-get remove ttf-wqy-zenhei  seems to have worked
<BluesKaj> Vinceman, did you open terminal , then cd to the v4l2 folder "cd v4l2foldername" without he quotes ?
<Cale> trism: (but I should probably redo my .fonts.conf anyway)
<ZykoticK9> smeags, i'm affraid not...
<bradland> tsimpson: a guide i'm using satates that I should "restart the hostname service" using /etc/init.d/hostname.sh stop|start
<bradland> whoa s/statates/states/
<TheLizardKing_> The doors --> The best group of the worl
<TheLizardKing_> world*
<Q|noob> Tiders, I'm playing it in Wine. Depends on what you define as "good". It's not making any problems, but I can't tell anything about performance
<redrebel> does puttin your system in hibernate or sleep, reset your uptime??
<muep__> redrebel: usually no
<tsimpson> bradland: well there is no "hostname" service in ubuntu
<bradland> tsimpson: heh, "well there's your problem!"
<Tiders-> What version of WIne is in the Karmic repos
<redrebel> what's the oldest uptime you guys have seen??
<Guest71801> epinky, will I be able to install Ubuntu Server from it?
<leaf-sheep> bradland: Try "source ~/.profile"
<JediMaster> Tiders-, 1.0.1-0ubuntu8 according to apt-cache show
<bradland> i'm exploring the contents of `man hostname` right now. it appears that this would be the best way to alter the hostname. i'm not sure why this guide suggests all this `sudo vi`
<tsimpson> bradland: there is the "hostname" command which shows or sets the system's host name
<leaf-sheep> bradland: Use nano instead of vi. :o
<Tiders-> JediMaster, Is that 1.1.32... There is no 0ubuntu8 on the Wine site
<bradland> nano, wtf?
<tsimpson> and guide that suggests "sudo vi" is evil and should be discarded
<Tonisius> any?
<fx3> bradland, there is much more to changing the hostname than just the command 'hostname'
<smeags> is it worth switching over to ubuntu from xp
<bradland> tsimpson: no, i'm just perplexed by why this guide would suggest manually editing the files when there is a utility that will do the job.
<epinky> Guest71801: afaik, it' installs Ubuntu Server in your USB
<ghostbyte>  Anyway to announce ip address in Ubuntu? My switches are caching the information. When I add a new IP with FreeBSD the switches see the change right away but not with ubuntu.
<bradland> fx3: thanks, can you have a look at this guide? http://burnz.wordpress.com/2009/02/26/how-to-change-the-hostname-in-ubuntu/
<tsimpson> bradland: like I said, it's evil :)
<Guest71801> I need installation USB. How can I do that epinky ?
<JediMaster> Tiders-, normally the part after the dash is the package version, so ignore that, 1.0.1 I would presume then
<leaf-sheep> smeags: I switched over to Ubuntu from Vista less about a year ago. I'll say definitely.
<bradland> fx3: the script mentioned for restarting the "hostname service" doesn't appear to exist
<norbert_> 6o6 medpluz our server
<fx3> bradland, and be very caucious if you dont have physical access to the machine. hostname is somehow tied into sudo, once i changed the systems hostname and it wouldnt let me sudo anymore
<Q|noob> How to eliminate deadkeys on a 2nd display? loadkeys? Or is that just for console?
<JoeBloe> Is there a way to fix hibernating/suspending in Ubuntu 9.10?
<zleap> smeags, i agreee, switched from XP to ubuntu,  not looked back,  what is windows for anyway
<bradland> fx3: exactly my concern
<tsimpson> !hostname | bradland, this is the recommended way
<ubottu> bradland, this is the recommended way: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<epinky> Guest71801: check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bradland> tsimpson: rockin, thanks man
<fx3> bradland, yea, this isnt right, the restart of the networking stack is required. i think its sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart, but im not sure, give me a minute and ill have a look properly for you
<Vinceman> Blueskaj yes
<BluesKaj> fx3, read tsimpson's post above
<bradland> well, the good news is that the output of hostname matches the contents of the entries in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<trism> Cale: thanks, that seems to have fixed it for me too
<fx3> bradland, can i ask what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bradland> karmic
<BluesKaj> Vinceman, what is the actual name of the folder created after the v4l2 install ?
<Cale> trism: Rewriting my .fonts.conf has produced an even better result. I'm using Verdana/Georgia/Andale Mono for my first-level defaults, and then having those three fall back to MS Gothic
<Vinceman> Blueskaj v4l-dvb/v4l
<ganjanaut> font/unicode question: some cjk characters aren't showing up, but they seem to be visible on my windows machine.  any idea what i should do?
<fx3> bradland, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart is what you need to do
<craigbass1976> I can't get a lamp server up and running for some reason...  I'm getting Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect().  Is this more of a php question?
<bradland> fx3: thx, will give that a host
<samon> bonjour
<bradland> shot
<fx3> bradland, this is same as doing an actualy restart, this will read the /etc/hostname file and assign it to the computer
<epinky> !fr | samon
<ubottu> samon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<samon> sqfùelke
<samon> fefjùspekf
<samon> efefes
<samon> fme
<samon> fe
<samon> lf
<FloodBot3> samon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bradland> fx3: doh, i exited my terminal session, now it won't restart
<fx3> bradland, but you should also relogin with your session.
<bradland> terminal dies
<_Hammer_> lol
<fx3> bradland, networking restart shouldnt really stop the termindal
<ganjanaut> craigbass1976: there is seperate package for php-mysql, i believe
<bradland> fx3: i hit ctrl-d thinking i had another terminal tab open, but it closed the last one
<bradland> now terminal won't start
<bradland> ugh
<ganjanaut> craigbass1976: you probably need to install that
<fx3> bradland, what do you mean wont start ? are you in gui ? are you on the local machine?
<bradland> i'm in through VNC
<Cale> ganjanaut: Which characters? Basically, if *some* font on your system has them, they should appear. Installing the MS Gothic and Mincho fonts tends to be helpful.
<bradland> fx3: going to try an ssh session too
<fx3> ahh, yes, that should work better
<ganjanaut> Cale: 0x536
<bradland> fx3: cannot browse through "Places" either
<bradland> yikes
<ganjanaut> Cale: 0x536A for one
<samon> bougougou
<samon> mdr
<ganjanaut> sorry, cat walked on my keyboard
<samon> salut
<samon> loulou
<samon> mdr
<ganjanaut> Cale: most show up, just a few are missing
<fx3> bradland, yes, this is all related to the networking stack, you might have to restart the whole machine if you cant get access otherwise
<Cale> ganjanaut: Aha, I'm actually missing that one too.
<zChris> what do you use to remove services from boot in Ubuntu 6. It seems its not using the rc-update script
<bradland> fx3: yeah, going to try that
<samon> --'
<ganjanaut> Cale: yeah i checked every font installed by default, none of them have it
<dmsuperman> /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd is using 140M of RAM
<dmsuperman> How can I stop this?
<samon> salut
<samon> hi
<samon> ejêdo
<samon> fejfs
<samon> fg
<samon> rdhl
<samon> d
<FloodBot3> samon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganjanaut> I'd like to avoid installing non-free fonts if i can
<craigbass1976> ganjanaut, I've been doing that, but now that I'm only install that one thing, I see a Couldn't find package php-mysql message.  THAT would probably explain a lot.
<samon> mais putin
<dmsuperman> craigbass1976: It's php5-mysql
<epinky> samon: c'est amusant?
<ganjanaut> dmsuperman: ty
<samon> epinky tu est francais??
<dmsuperman> ganjanaut: No problem :)
<Flannel> samon: Please speak english in this channel.
<epinky> !fr | samon
<craigbass1976> dmsuperman, ganjanaut    php5-mysql is already the newest version
<ganjanaut> slightly tangential font question: is helvetica non-free?
<samon> car je parle tres mal anglais
<epinky> !fr > samon
<ubottu> samon, please see my private message
<frostburn> how does one minimize a window without using the mouse
<penguin42> ganjanaut: I seem to remember at least the name is none-free
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, does hardy support UMTS "internet keys"?
<penguin42> frostburn: Alt+F9 or alt-space and then m
<penguin42> frostburn: oops, n
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean if my mother buys it will she be able to use it without my intervention on hardy?
<kostkon> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> my mother is not a computer geek :)
<norbert_> 6o6 medpluz our server
<frostburn> penguin42, ahh thanks, where can i find/set similar shortcuts
<kiu> hello. i'm using ubuntu 9.04. have done a setup on network connection manager for movile broadband and setup tool looks perfect, but dont have an option to connect to the newly created network
<Cale> ganjanaut: The *real* helvetica? Probably.
<JediMaster> norbert_, what does that mean and why do you keep saying it?
<RRockon> Hi
<Cale> ganjanaut: Well, hmm.
<ganjanaut> penguin42, Cale: ah, well that's a shame
<RRockon> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 but everything python doesn't work
<Cale> ganjanaut: It's like one of those things which maybe transcends copyright issues.
<fx3> bradland, how are you doing?
<bradland> fx3: machine won't restart. heh. figures
<penguin42> Cale: Yeh I think it's possibly a trademark
<fx3> bradland, can you get through with ssh?
<dAnon1> I've got a problem with timing out whenever I try to browse other computers (windows machines) and can't reach the printer
<bradland> fx3: tried: menu, restart..., result: machine just sits; tried: ssh, result: cannot log in; tried alt+f2, shutdown -r now, result: nothing
<Cale> ganjanaut: I'm just looking to see if I can find a Bitstream Cyberbit ttf. I bet that font has the characters you want.
<Cale> ganjanaut: I used to have it installed, but I don't know what happened to it.
<fx3> bradland, so you are at the physical machine?
<bradland> fx3: no, but i can get someone there
<FrozenFire[work]> nect
<fx3> bradland, to restart the machine forsfully do 'sudo reboot'
<bradland> fx3: i can't get to a tty
<histo> fx3: thats not forcefully
<jayce> hey guys - I copied some files off of an XP computer earlier and stored them on my ubuntu computer. Now Im trying to throw them up on our windows server and I cannot transfer them, and yes I have samba installed. What can I do?
<ganjanaut> Cale: ah, ty
<histo> bradland: where did you try shutdown -r then if you can't get to console?
<bradland> by pressing alt+f2, which brings up a "run" prompt
<dnsart> Hello everybody, i have problems with my webcam, it's a logitech quickcam pro 4000 can someone help me?
<histo> bradland: ahhh.  Well have the person at the physical machine press ctrl+alt+F1  then have them log in. Then they can type in sudo reboot
<jayce> cancel that - instead of putting my files FROM ubuntu TO windows I just went in windows and logged in to my samba server and pulled them down - all is well now
<epinky> jayce: easy way would be using SSH
<histo> bradland: or if you can ssh in to the box you could do it yourself.
<bradland> histo: any idea what happens if i do that through VNC?
<elohmrow> irc.freenode.net
<jayce> epinky - Im aight now, but I have no idea why it was giving me issues.
<jayce> epinky - its like I didnt have permission to copy to my windows server
<fx3> bradland, nothing will happen, VNC does not have access to the dev terminals
<Kartinka> Hey guys, i was hiding some unmounted partitions with DevKit / udev Rules, but i search for a way to hide these partitions completely from the system not only from gnome / nautilus. Can anyone help me?!
<epinky> jayce: great :)
<jayce> epinky - so just did it the other way around and went from windows TO ubuntu and Im aight now, but still strange.
<bradland> histo: i can't ssh in, unfortunately. trying to change the hostname
<bradland> fx3: thx
<histo> bradland: If you can switch to a console through vnc which I doubt. It will log you out while its shutting down as vnc stops.
<bradland> histo: good point
<daleks_> What's the best way to build a user for a daemon services?  I'm looking at:  useradd --system --shell=/sbin/noshell mysvcname
<samon> vhtjrktulymuoùip
<jawallace> What is Ubuntu's tolerance for shutting down a computer by holding the power button?
<samon> cxdrgrfdbgffbbbbffbfbfbfbffbfbfbfbfbfbfbfvfghj
<samon> srghtjylp
<samon> fgrsgrg
<samon> sgeskforgdk ri ,gdi, g ig^ikrd,
<FloodBot3> samon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samon> rdgo
<histo> bradland: Is there a problem with restarting nomrally?
<bradland> histo: fx3: i'm concerned that the machine won't come up if i have an issue
<jawallace> Yeah, morons... user error
<dnsart> I can't use the cam in any program
<bradland> histo: yes, it won't respond to normal reboot sequences
<jawallace> Apparently some folks in the office have been holding down the power button to shutdown... and now a couple of the machines have disk errors
<Cale> ganjanaut: http://ftp.nluug.nl/netscape/communicator/extras/fonts/windows/
<histo> bradland: well if it doesn't come up it doesn't come up.  If you need to restart not much you can do about that.
<_Hammer__> lol they should just pull the plug out of the back, it's quicker
<Cale> ganjanaut: Get Cyberbit.ZIP from there, and unpack it into your ~/.fonts
<jawallace> That is what I said..
<bradland> histo: you are a true pragmatist :)
<Cale> ganjanaut: It'll fill in the missing characters :)
<fx3> bradland, if you cant get to a terminal, then there isnt much you can do, have your buddy at the other end reset the machine, unless histo has a better idea
<jawallace> I forced them all the use Ubuntu to stop all the viruses and crap the office workers download
<ganjanaut> Cale: do i need to change system fonts?
<jawallace> our costs have dropped, and this is the first issue I've had
<histo> bradland: well you can open a terminal applications > accesories > terminal
<RRockon> Hey, I have a very odd error here. I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and none of the python things are working. Things like Gmount-iso and such are just spitting out errors... I have no clue what's wrong
<histo> bradland: sry for the typos i'm typing rather fast.
<Cale> ganjanaut: The system will use it automatically as a fallback.
<Guest> http://www.laura-ich-hasse-dich.net/?uid=881801
<ganjanaut> Cale: ty :)
<jawallace> I guess power cycling off caused some lost data issues and now boot is stuck in a never ending cycle
<bradland> histo: no problem. terminal won't start
<histo> bradland: when did these problems start?
<flootenkerp> Hi, how do I uninstall crossover games?
<_Hammer__> jawallace: Sounds like you need to fire some users, probably screwed it up on purpose b/c they want windows lol
<histo> flootenkerp: ask the crossover people you are paying for support.
<bradland> histo: i just completed making some changes to /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname, then accidentally ctrl+d out of my last term before i could restart networking
<jawallace> That is one option... I guess your can't fix moron..
<flootenkerp> I'm not, it's the demo
<flootenkerp> I want to uninstall it
<bradland> histo: attempting a hostname change
<_Hammer__> bradland you should still be able to ssh / etc to the ip address
<histo> bradland: ahh
<jawallace> But I'm curious.. does power cycling off like that hurt the drive itself?
<bradland> histo: which, might i mention, is far more precarious than it should be :-\
<jawallace> I wouldn't think it would care who/what sends the halt signal to the power
<Guest> einmal draufgehen bitte
<Guest> http://www.laura-ich-hasse-dich.net/?uid=881801
<Bonz> jawallace: sure it screams for hours after in pain
<bradland> _Hammer__: linux doesn't like it when the hostname is borked. ssh, etc fails if there is a problem... which i caused in this case, so i guess i better quit complaining :)
<RRockon> Anyone? It's very annoying... things like Blender scripts and such won't work. I tried googling for the errors it spits out, but no luck
<pokobook> what is better ext3 or ext4 for installing ubuntu ?
<_Hammer__> jawallace, I would say no but it's I.T. you never really know what's going on.  If anything it would corrupt the os b/c once the power button is pressed it begins the shutdown sequence and then powers off 5 seconds later
<jawallace> Did you try wiping out Python and re installing it?
<jawallace> ext3 and ext4? It is up to you.. I use ext3
<Bonz> pokobook: how long is a piece of green string in july
<histo> bradland: trying to find another way for you to do it unless there is physical access.
<sebsebseb> pokobook: 9.10 has Ext4 by default
<bradland> histo: i'm calling the guy on-site now
<jawallace> Best option is to just let the install do its thing automatically, unless you have a reason for mucking with it
<epinky> !who jawallace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who jawallace
<sebsebseb> pokobook: for clean installs
<bradland> going to try ctrl+alt+f1 access
<epinky> !who | jawallace
<ubottu> jawallace: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JohnCDI> im trying to load DBAN to a flash drive with usb-creator but when i select the .iso it says its not recognized as a desktop install cd any help?
<RRockon> I tried a reinstall on it
<histo> bradland: yeah the onsite guy can restart the machine.
<bradland> histo: do you know which tty has x on it
<histo> bradland: also when it comes back up make sure to install ssh also. Kind of nice to have in situations like this.
<jawallace> !JohnCDI Have you tried using K3b to mount it to the flash drive?
<pokobook> anyone know ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fx3> bradland, 7
<stefg> pokobook: ext3 ist proven and stable, ext4 is quicker but might have some issues. I'd use ext4 for the system and ext3 for personal data (like /home)
<bradland> histo: ssh is installed
<histo> bradland: if you are looking for a way to secure ssh look at the fail2ban package.
<bradland> fx3: thx
<jawallace> JohnCDI Have you tried K#B to  mount the ISO to a flash drive?
<histo> bradland: well then ssh to the box and restart it.
<bradland> histo: ssh does not respond
<pokobook> thank you stefg
<histo> bradland: ahh because of the hostname change.
<bradland> histo: because i was in the middle of a hostname change
<Cale> ganjanaut: I'm not certain that there aren't other holes which are being plugged by other fonts on my system, but on a quick scroll through the CJK part of unicode in Character Map, I don't see any missing characters now.
<bradland> yep :)
<JohnCDI> no i havent tried that ive used usb creator to put ubuntu installs on the flash drive i figured it would be the same for dban.
<histo> bradland: sounds like the only option is to have the onsite guy restart it.
<bradland> histo: it's all on a private network. i'm using VNC instead of SSH because I'm stuck coming in through a Windows SSL to RDP session.... which makes me want to vomit
<jawallace> JohnCDI  I used K3b to do something similar and it worked like a champ...  I believe you can get a gui version through apt-get
<histo> bradland: when you vnc in are you taken to the gdm screen or straight to desktop?
<JohnCDI> jawallace thanks i'll try it out and return
<jawallace> JohnCDI Or you can just extract the iso to the usb and then manually make it bootable
<pokobook> im trying to divide a drive half for windows data and the other half for ubuntu there is no such option in 9.10 installation.
<bradland> histo: this is a new install. i'm not sure yet.
<bradland> histo: i usually enable auto-login on these machines with screen lock on screensaver after 5 minutes
<bradland> they're in a physically secure environment
<jawallace> pokobook  Sure there is... Partition the drive for swap/ubuntu and win32
<histo> bradland: ahh
<Bam_Bam> Do ssh transfers initiated through the Connect to Server dialog use compression?
<pokobook> im blindly trying based on luck and see if it works out
<norta92> hola alguien habla latino
<JohnCDI> jawallace im not sure how i would go about what you're saying
<RRockon> I've also looked through forum posts but noone seems to have this issue
<noneNN> norta92, i do...
<johnnybot> n00b here< require advise on http rebuilding
<histo> pokobook: manual partitioning
<Guest71801> I used this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/ to make USB installation disk for ubuntu server
<Guest71801> will it work?
<histo> pokobook: don't use guided
<Guest71801> (I am waiting for files to extract from .iso)
<fx3> johnnybot, what do you mean rebuilding?
<pokobook> histo: thats what im trying to do now
<jawallace> JohnCDI  8.10 had a startup creator that should do it..
<histo> pokobook: well the option is there.
<jawallace> JohnCDI.. Although I believe you can also do it through the command line
<johnnybot> curious if possible to view traffic, http website flowing through network
<bradland> histo: i don't think i've ever successfully changed the hostname of a linux box :-\
<Bam_Bam> Do ssh / sftp transfers initiated through the Connect to Server dialog use the -C switch?
<histo> bradland: I have by following
<histo> !hostname | bradland
<ubottu> bradland: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<fx3> johnnybot, yea, tcpdump
<JohnCDI> jawallace thats what ive used now usb-creator and its worked for making startups for ubuntu installations but for some reason wont do it for DBAN
<bradland> histo: i followed that to the letter
<bradland> i copy/paste the hostname to avoid errors as well
<histo> bradland: edit those two files and you should be fine after restarting
<pokobook> histo : already created 3000mb swap not too sure how to divide the rest
<bradland> the only thing i did not do was restart networking
<yast> anyone can give me a hand installing uplink ? the game...
<bradland> histo: that'd be awesome. thx for all the help
<ghabit> Hello. Which package on install automatically setups network/interfaces file?
<histo> bradland: the machine will restart even if there are issues just whether networking will work or not is another question.
<yast> its giving me an error saying something like missing a file in .setup858
<jawallace> pokobook  Why did you create a 3gig swap?  I gues it doesn't matter because drives are so big now days
<johnnybot> not found, using backtrack pre final
<histo> pokobook: you said you wanted half for ubuntu and half for windows right?
<pokobook> heard that it acts as extra memory
<histo> pokobook: also I would install windows first. but thats another issue.
<histo> !swap | pokobook
<Bonz> pokobook: you heard wring
<ubottu> pokobook: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<fx3> bradland, restarting the machine is same as restarting the networking stack. just if you get stuck between the steps, only thing you can do is restart the machine onsite. Ive had this issue once, but i didnt think the solution was so simple so i ended up reinstalling ^-^
<Pici> johnnybot: We do not support Backtrack here.  They have their own support channel: #remote-exploit
<jawallace> JohnCDI  Gotcha.  Did you try the "ultimate boot disk"?  It has Dban and other tools.  I believe it has a utility to make it a bootable USB
<kirandeo> how can i upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 from CD?
<johnnybot> ty
<smeags> what does a swap mean?
<andras> Hey can i ask you something?
<bradland> fx3: oh, that's never happened to me. scouts honor. honest!
<histo> kirandeo: apt-cdrom
<histo> !apt-cdrom | kirandeo
<jawallace> kirandeo  Put the CD in, reboot and follow the directions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom
<smeags> whats a good linux game
<histo> !info apt-cdrom | kirandeo
<jawallace> smeags  swap is used to temporarily hold information as the processor works
<JohnCDI> jawallace no i haven't heard of it. thanks thats another option i'll have to check out
<fx3> bradland, it doesnt happen to me anymore, the other day i rescued a system which didnt work at all, didnt boot properly =) its easier when you know what your doing
<ubottu> kirandeo: Package apt-cdrom does not exist in karmic
<histo> smeags: quakelive.com and urban terror
<histo> !best > smeags
<ubottu> smeags, please see my private message
<pokobook> i have windows already installed on another drive, i am trying to divide a second drive
<Gantis> Is anyone else having trouble with recent NVIDIA driver updates?
<grendal_prime> im trying to downgrade network-manager to 6.6 does anyone know how to do this. I keep getting strange dependency errors
<MrMist> Hey guys
<jawallace> JohnCDI  yw,, Do get it.  It has lots of awesome tools for every situation including Dban.. It also has a nice interface for all the tools...
<histo> pokobook: okay do you want a seperate /home partition?
<grendal_prime> this is on  a dell mini using there repos...i think thats where the issue is comming up.
<jawallace> Gantis  Nvidia drivers and Ubuntu don' t like each other..
<pokobook> yes
<Gantis> I know :/
<fx3> anyway, time for my question : i posted this message on the forums, but never got a reply, can anyone shed some light on it please? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8213132&postcount=64
<MrMist> Having big problems. Installed Win7, then XP, and then Ubuntu. Can only boot Win7 and Ubuntu now.. how can I make my system triple-boot ?
<jawallace> pokobook  If your drive is big.. here is what I would do...   30% ubuntu / 60% home / 3-4 gigs max for swap
<histo> pokobook: okay well put about 20gigs for /  ext4 .  Then create the remainder of the half for /home ext4.  Then use the remainder of the drive as fat32 or ntfs if you want.
<noneNN> MrMist, sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<pokobook> cheers m8
<histo> kirandeo: hold up let me find it there is apt-cdrom I don't know why its not coming up.
<crizzle> hello, i need some help setting up a static IP for wireless on a laptop - can someone pm me and we can walk through it?
<jawallace> Later ladies and gents.. the coffee shop is running me out... too much surfing not enough coffee buying.. later
<MrMist> noneNN: I installed Ubuntu AFTER the two others.. haven't I done it already ?
<Bam_Bam> where are the nautilus config files stores?
<Bam_Bam> where are the nautilus config files stored?
<noneNN> MrMist, try again...
<buttons840> anyone aware of a good smtp server in the repos that i can install to test my email scripts?
<histo> kirandeo: if you put the cd in it will ask you to upgrade to the new version.
<Gantis> I've been searching through bug reports for the past 3 hours on how to fix my Xorg.conf file after accidentally installing new nvidia drivers. Can you give me any guidance?
<MrMist> noneNN: Nothing about XP here.. Just "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<MrMist> noneNN: nothing about /dev/sda2
<fx3> MrMist, there is a way to chainload windows with grub, there are some tutorials online
<Gantis>  I've been searching through bug reports for the past 3 hours on how to fix my Xorg.conf file after accidentally installing new nvidia drivers. Can you give me any guidance? ... I'm running 2.6.31-15 generic
<histo> pokobook: you can even get away with using 10 gigs for / but you want the biggest portion to be for you /home.  thats where all your files media etc... get stored. / is just for system files and installed software.
<kirandeo> histo:ok
<Six_String_sense> hey! im having trouble with this chmod x ELF 32-bit LSB executab
<Bonz> 3gig swap seems overkill to me
<noneNN> MrMist, u will have to edit grub2 manually... i have no idea how to do it...
<MrMist> fx3: hmm.. don't know where to start looking.. any tips?
<histo> kirandeo: it will pop up and ask you if you wan tot upgrade to the new version.
<iceroot> buttons840: postfix
<fx3> MrMist, one second
<histo> iceroot: isn't there one installed by default?
<pokobook> histo
<Six_String_sense> it says theres something wrong with that command.. im trying to make planeshift client working..
<histo> pokobook: yes?
<pokobook> thank you , you were very detailed and helpful
<MrMist> fx3: I don't have XP in the win7 bootloader either..
<histo> pokobook: np
<pisiq> can i have more then /home partition ? cause i just did the / part, /home and other xfs and ext4 partitions and i cant use those...i gotta put them a mount point also
<fx3> MrMist, i believe you can load all 3 with just grub. but if your original XP bootloader is gone, you will have to do it manually, its not hard
<histo> pisiq: if you specify mount points they will be used as those mount points.
<mercutio22> doodes, I can't click with my eeepc touchpad. I mean, I can but I have to hold the button down for aproximately one entire seconde
<thekaas> I have something with my package installer. It failed installing Ms corefonts, and now everytime it finishes installing something, it tries installing those fonts again and again...
<histo> pisiq: such as make /home's mount point /home it would be used as your users /home
<Bonz> histo: i'd not underestimate / size as /temp, etc can chew up space as well
<pisiq> so how can i make those usable without any mount point ?
<fx3> MrMist, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/add-windows-xp-entry-to-grub-434986/ try this
<histo> pokobook: the other thing to keep in mind if you reinstall you just have the new system installed to / and you tell it to use your old /home as the current /home then all your files and settings will be saved.
<Gantis> I unknowingly installed new nvidia drivers and it is causing great frustration. there is a problem with /var/log/Corg.0.log. Im running 2.6.31-15 generic ... Any tips?
<histo> Bonz: yeah but i've never come close to pushing 10 gigs.
<kirandeo> histo: i started the upgrade online... but my conn speed is slow so left it incomplete... so can continue through CD?
<Peon> I just installed the new ubuntu, but for some reason I can't see my local network..
<histo> kirandeo: did the upgrade online fail then when you stopped it? It would have reverted to the old version depending on its progress.
<Gantis>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log (not Corg, oops)
<pisiq> histo, how can i make usable partitions without any mount point ?
<histo> pisiq: you can do it after the install is completed
<pisiq> ok, how i got 3 partitions that i need to use
<histo> pisiq: especially if they aren't essential to system boot
<pisiq> they are set as "do not use"
<iceroot> histo: no smtp-server installed by default
<pisiq> i can mount those but i dont have the permision to write
<histo> pisiq: then they won't be used. I'm confused by what you are trying to do?
<kirandeo> histo: it downloaded almost 324 packages of some 1500 and i closed... but still previous version  is working
<epinky> Peon: you can ping them?
<histo> !fstab > pisiq
<ubottu> pisiq, please see my private message
<histo> kirandeo: yeah just put in the cd and it will upgrade from there instead.
<kirandeo> histo: thanks
<kirandeo> cheers ubuntu
<histo> kirandeo: assuming its not a server install
<epinky> !pm | Peon
<ubottu> Peon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<histo> kirandeo: then you'd have to use apt-cdrom
<kirandeo> histo : no
<Six_String_sense> Can anyone help me with .Bin file?
<histo> kirandeo: you should be fine then.
<kirandeo> histo :  ya thanks a lot
<histo> Six_String_sense: whats the problem?
<Peon> all the other computers can see each other, Just not this one..
<Six_String_sense> i cant run the executable in it, i tried several instructions on net, i got to the point where i used chmod *file* in the terminal but it says that there is no such file..
<epinky> Peon: define "see"
<Cale> Six_String_sense: If you're not sure what you're supposed to do with it,  file foo.bin  might give some clue
<Bonz> Peon: paint it in flourescent colours to aid visibility then
<Cale> Six_String_sense: (it tries to determine something about the file from its contents)
<Six_String_sense> i saw the contents, there was an executable file..
<Six_String_sense> is there anyway i can install GUI version of poweriso or similar on linux?
<histo> Six_String_sense: like windows executable or what?
<Cale> oh, perhaps you got the filename wrong on the commandline?
<Cale> er
<histo> Six_String_sense: nautilus has tis built in.
<Six_String_sense> it linux version of Planeshift, i downloaded thi linux version at their si..
<Peon> the other two computers have full access to each others shared files. but this system doesn't see the systems or the shared folders.
<histo> Six_String_sense: so the bin is an iso type file like a bin/cue
<Six_String_sense> yes
<fiberfolly> I am really frustrated right now.  I'm seriously thinking aobut redoing my computer with a dual boot so I can access the few programs I actually like that are writting for windose
<[zaf]-Coral> Which is more preferred :D ? Vim or Emacs
<epinky> Peon: shared means Samba? smb?
<Six_String_sense> histo: yes
<Cale> er, no it isn't
<Cale> It's a binary executable
<Peon> one is ubuntu 9.4 the other is windows 7.. so, both.
<histo> Cale: Six_String_sense thats what i'm confused of there are to types of .bin
<bradland> [zaf]-Coral: If you're going to start a flame war, at least be original :-)
<fiberfolly> Ubuntu is supposed to be linux for human beings, but you still have to know more than the average user to do everything that you want
<Cale> Just to be safe, please do  file PlaneShift*.bin and tell us the result :)
<epinky> Peon: "smbclient" is installed?
<Mr_Eko> addrconf(netdev_up) wlan0: link is not ready - i see that thru dmesg, anyone can help?
<bradland> fiberfolly: what if "everything you want" is confined to browsing the web, editing some documents, and sending/receiving email?
<[zaf]-Coral> bradland, ha ha.. I was curious
<Six_String_sense> how can i be sure what type is it?
<Cale> Six_String_sense: the command I just told you
<histo> lol
<fiberfolly> bradland: you can do that easily with ubuntu
<Cale> Six_String_sense: the 'file' command determines the types of files
<bradland> fiberfolly: that's kind of my point.
<Cale> Six_String_sense: "file PlaneShift*.bin"  should tell you what sort of file it is
<bradland> fiberfolly: you said "but you still have to know more than the average user to do everything that you want"
<Six_String_sense> yes, and i did that file *path* and it showed the executabl. i'll check again and paste it here..
<Peon> I don't know. what would the smbclient be listed under?
<fiberfolly> but I need to be able to do my banking on line
<fiberfolly> can't find a program that is easy to use
<fiberfolly> that will read my downloads from my bank
<bradland> fiberfolly: mint.com
<histo> Six_String_sense: ./<file name>.bin
<fiberfolly> I need to be able to LISTEN to musci
<fiberfolly> music
<gharz> guys, how do i open port 29521 to accept incoming connections for bittorrent?
<fiberfolly> so far cannot listen to a CD
<epinky> Peon: use Synaptic Package Manager, search for smbclient, install if it is not
<fiberfolly> can make an image of it
<histo> fiberfolly: what?
<gharz> !iptable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable
<histo> fiberfolly: what types of files is your bank giving?>
<eddym> hey guys need to get my external mix working on skype bcuz the internal is low external is usb
<llutz> gharz> iptables
<Six_String_sense> /home/guitar-maniac/Työpöytä/PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped
<Peon> I don't see it as an option to install, but I don't see it installed..
<Six_String_sense> thats what it said..
<comutamike> Hi - I've done a dist upgrade through the upgrade option from Jackelope to 9.10 - seem to have problems with the nvidia drivers - anyone got any ideas?
<Cale> fiberfolly: Things have been getting really crap with respect to audio in the last few versions of ubuntu. If it's anything before Karmic, I would recommend just uninstalling the pulseaudio package. That tends to clear up a lot of problems. Unfortunately in Karmic, they've made all sorts of other audio stuff depend more directly on pulseaudio without providing suitable fallbacks.
<gharz> anyone can help what's the command line or other procedures in opening port 29521 to accept incoming connection for bittorrent?
<histo> comutamike: you might have to eloborate on "problems"
<Bonz> comutamike: rollback to the working version
<fiberfolly> histo i have choices.  the usual that qucken and money can read as well as cvs for spread sheets
<mbeierl> comutamike: what kind of problems?  Either way here's an idea: hold down shift during BIOS screen to get to grub...
<Cale> Six_String_sense: okay, so   chmod +x /home/guitar-maniac/Työpöytä/PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<gharz> llutz: i've heard about iptables but i can't seem to find the way on how to open it
<epinky> Peon: is it there(on synaptic) with a green box with a yellow star on the corner?
<gharz> :(
<histo> fiberfolly: well cvs would be the way to go.
<comutamike> by problems - the gnome x windows system starts but i just get a black screen
<mbeierl> comutamike: choose rescue mode from the list and then "go to a shell with networking"
<llutz> gharz> "man iptables"
<kirandeo> histo: sry to disturb u again... do i need to run apt-cdrom like command ... if yes plz specify it completely
<histo> fiberfolly: just use openoffice to view those. or if youc an do a pdf you can also view those.
<comutamike> if i try to start x using startx it complains that the nvidia drivers aren't preset
<histo> fiberfolly: i'm sure there are sollutions to view quicken files also.
<mbeierl> mbeierl: and then issue "aptitude reinstall nvidia-185-kernel-source" and see if that helps
<mbeierl> comutamike: and then issue "aptitude reinstall nvidia-185-kernel-source" and see if that helps
<Six_String_sense> it just bounces back to guitar-maniac@guitar-maniac-desktop..
<histo> kirandeo: No put the 9.04 cd in and it will pop up a window asking if you want to upgrade to that version.
<comutamike> mbeierl: i'll try that now
<Peon> Ahhh.. my mistake, I was using ubuntu software center.
<Cale> Six_String_sense: yeah, but if there was no error, then the file would have been set executable
<mbeierl> comutamike: all the best - see you in a few minutes hopefully !
<Six_String_sense> oh ok
<epinky> :)
<Cale> Six_String_sense: the chmod command only prints stuff if there was a problem
<fiberfolly> bradland:  mint looks like it is all online
<Six_String_sense> there was no error yes. so whatdo i do now?
<bradland> fiberfolly: it is, and it's the best personal finance software made ;)
<Six_String_sense> ok :) got that :) how can i install that then?
<Cale> Six_String_sense: now just:  /home/guitar-maniac/Työpöytä/PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<Six_String_sense> ok
<Peon> Its got a green box stating its installed.. I guess..
<kirandeo> histo: but it doesnt ...
<fiberfolly> bradland, don't feel safe giving a third party access to my account info
<histo> kirandeo: can you view the contents of the cd.
<Cale> Six_String_sense: by the way, it'd have been less typing if you had done  "cd /home/guitar-maniac/Työpöytä/" first :)
<kirandeo> ya
<histo> kirandeo: hold up
<ryry> coucou
<bradland> fiberfolly: too late. if you're doing online banking, you can be virtually guaranteed that "third-parties" have access to your account info
<ryry> a vous tous
<fearful> I kind of messed up my external device by unmounting it on properly and now I have the folder in my /media but the fstab or mtad don't coincide with it any help?
<qos> hey guys. i guess you all aware of this nasty flash bug. i know how to fix it manually, but i prefer to wait for fixed packages. but they are still not released. why does this take so much time?
<Cale> bradland: huh?
<epinky> Peon: ok, open a terminal and post results of "smbtree" command, use pastebin
<bradland> Cale: huh, what?
<fearful> Also says I can't mount it or unmount it
<porter1> qos, what's broken?
<fiberfolly> cale:  Pulseaudio not installed
<Six_String_sense> seems like it worked :) thank you :)
<Cale> bradland: Typically online banking uses encrypted connections.
<histo> kirandeo: open a terminal
<Cale> Six_String_sense: no problem
<kirandeo> histo:ok
<fiberfolly> bradland:  How so?
<histo> kirandeo: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<histo> kirandeo: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<comutamike> mbeierl: just a quick question - I seem to be having a problem establishing a Wifi Link using the command prompt with networking...
<mbeierl> Dangit!  I just lost the ability to click with mouse AGAIN in Karmic.  Anyone know of a fix to this?
<acovrig> eggdrop doesn't show up in channel
<fearful> I kind of messed up my external device by unmounting it on properly and now I have the folder in my /media but the fstab or mtad don't coincide with it any help? and now I can't mount or unmount my device
<kirandeo> histo:ok
<mbeierl> comutamike: ah.  of course... you don't have a wired connection you can use?
<ryry> qui de france
<qos> porter1, e.g. you can'tleft click within flash or totem crashes when using subtitles
<histo> fearful: sudo umount /media/whatever
<Pici> !fr | ryry
<ubottu> ryry: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<asraniel> hi there. i can't find the package i can report a bug against for openoffice in karmic. i have a odt file that makes openoffice crash all the time and would like to submit it as a bug
<fearful> histo, I done this already fail
<porter1> qos, those are the same issues?
<Cale> fiberfolly: hmm, have you tried audacious for listening to CDs?
<ryry> OUI FR
<histo> fearful: it fails how?
<Peon> http://www.pastebin.ca/1673929
<acovrig> eggdrop doesn't show up in channel
<fearful> histo, there it says its not mounted
<comutamike> mbeierl: i think i can connect using the iwconfig app..
<alpha_> before upgrading to 9.10 I had the option to right click on a folder and to encrypt it (using my pgp-key). I can not recall if I had installed an extra program for this or if it was built in. But this option is not shown anymore, can anyone help me out here?
<Cale> fiberfolly: I should probably try it. I haven't put a music CD in my computer for a long time, since I usually just listen to ogg and mp3 files :)
<mbeierl> comutamike: I have to sign off for a moment... brb...
<bradland> fiberfolly: Cale: My point is that your bank isn't the only one involved in electronic transactions for your account. If you chose not to use Mint.com on the basis that they have access to you bank account, then you ought to re-evaluate using electonic banking at all. Many banks don't even handle their own authentication; they outsource it to the same firms that Mint.com uses.
<Peon> so it sees putt putt.. but it doesn't.. Weird..
<fearful> histo, now it won't even show up anywhere
<porter1> qos, the left-click problem in flash I believe has to do with nspluginwrapper, but I'm not sure...
<fiberfolly> cale:  Not yet.  I was trying to use rhythmbox, because I have an Ipod and understood that it would work with this
<epinky> Peon: then it's there, you can see them
<MrMist> fx3: still there? Just took something to eat..
<fiberfolly> but can't even import a new cd I have
<kirandeo> histo:it says sh: Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<histo> fearful: its now unmounted
<histo> kirandeo: ughh
<qos> porter1, no. these are 2 different. and i know how to fix them. the fixes were discussed in the bugreports on launchpad. BUT i prefer to wait for offical packages. SO... why aren't the packages updated yet?
<histo> kirandeo: where did you get this cd?
<fx3> MrMist, yea im here, did you look at that thread?
<fiberfolly> bradland:  do you have a link fo rmore info on mint.com?
<Peon> Oh man.. I'm an idiot.. How do I change a computers name.. I just realized I have two girlfriends..
<kirandeo> free request
<fearful> histo, I suspected so, but I plug in and doesn't work
<MrMist> fx3: Mm... So you mean I should manually change grub.cfg ?
<mbeierl> comutamike: back.  Sorry I'm not very good it joining wifi from rescue shell.  Anyone else here?
<bradland> fiberfolly: not handy, but before i decided to use them, i looked in to how they handle authentication, where my credentials were stored, and what type of access they had.
<epinky> Peon: lol, plz use my nick on your messages
<kirandeo> histo: free requst service..
<histo> fearful: so now its not mounting.
<bradland> fiberfolly: they outsource the authentication to another company that does pretty much just that: secure banking authentication
<Six_String_sense> One more prob.. :d it installed it and created the folder but.. nothings there. i nacigated from the terminal and its empty..
<fearful> negative and on a windows machine it works fine, histo
<fx3> MrMist, probably yea
<fiberfolly> ty bradland
<Peon> epinky sorry, still new to IRC..
<bradland> fiberfolly: your credentials aren't actually stored. just like ssh-keypairs, the authentication provider receives a key that is used to retrieve your account details. this key is revokable by your bank
<foo> The program beep stopped working on my system. Any tips on making it work? It broke from upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<histo> kirandeo: hodl up
<bradland> fiberfolly: also, the information is read-only, so you can't issue payments, but you're also protected from fraud
<bradland> fiberfolly: np, and sry for off-topic to the rest of you :)
<histo> kirandeo: do you see the contents of the cd if you do ls /cdrom
<epinky> Peon: you want to do what ? about your girlfriends? I didn't understand
<Peon> epinky: I don't see any of the files that putt putt is offering though..
<fiberfolly> no about audio issues; I ma using Jaunty, my sound is barely audible except through firefox.  I can listen to the radio through firefox.  Cannot import a CD through rhytmbox or whatever it is called
<kirandeo> histo:ok i try tht
<MrMist> fx3: http://pastebin.com/f195bdb07
<epinky> Peon: putt putt is what? Win, Linux, BSD,...?
<kirandeo> histo: yes
<Peon> epinky: my old server 'girlfriend' is being replaced by my new server.. Also called 'Girlfriend'
<fearful> histo, strange huh doesn't recognize any other usb thumb drive either
<histo> kirandeo: do you see cdromupgrade in there?
<Peon> epinky: putt putt is a windows 7
<MrMist> fx3: If you take a look, you see that there's actually two entries in the file, however just one shows up in the menu. Don't understand why
<kirandeo> histo:no
<Cale> bradland: It seems unlikely that my bank would outsource authentication to a US company... but to be honest, I'm not sure exactly how they're doing it.
<epinky> Peon: putt putt is sharing something?
<bradland> Cale: I can't speak for outside the US because i've only ever used US banking, but i do know that outsourcing security to specialized firms is growing because of the attention required to maintain security in today's hostile environment
<histo> kirandeo: hrm.. hold on
<bradland> Cale: i would still stand behind my assertion that anyone so concerned about security that they wouldn't use mint.com ought to re-consider any type of online banking.
<Peon> epinky: how do I change the old servers name? that would fix one problem.. I think putt putts problem is the shared drive is removed currently..
<Arsin> Is there anyway to make Ubuntu run on a 'low' power setting
<sqemishozifrage> Running gdb reports a problem in ../sysdeps/i386/memset.c but I can't find that file on the filesystem, does anyone know where I can view it?
<kirandeo> histo :see this             kiran@kiran-desktop:~$ ls /cdrom
<kirandeo> autorun.inf  dists    isolinux    pics  preseed             ubuntu
<kirandeo> casper       install  md5sum.txt  pool  README.diskdefines  wubi.exe
<fearful> histo, you bumped?
<buttons840> I'm "spoofing" emails from my gmail account to my gmail account.  (as in, one email, just testing smtp headers in python) there is nothing illegal about this?
<epinky> Peon: check this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/change-your-computer-name-in-windows-vista/
<histo> kirandeo: ahh I see this is a dekstop cd. you can only upgrade from cd with the alternate install cd.
<histo> kirandeo: unless there is a way via apt-cdrom that i'm not seeing.
<kirandeo> histo:ok
<Arsin> I'm getting this error http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d16eeb5b2 while trying to mount my XP Partition
<histo> fearful: no i'm here.  do you see the other usb devices being detected with dmesg.
<Hatl> hi! is it possible to change the initial view of aptitude to "New Flat Package List"?
<fearful> histo, do you mind if I paste output I'll plug in two devices ?
<Peon> epinky: Thanks, but I need to change the ubuntu 9.04 one..
<kirandeo> histo : then i cannot do this thru CD?
<mbeierl> Arsin: is the disk part of a Windows volume set?
<Arsin> mbeierl: Volume set?
<fiberfolly> has anyone here managed to get any windose applications to work through Wine, and if so, can you PM me about it please?
<mbeierl> Arsin: Windows can use two disks or partitions and make them into one logical drive letter.  So two disks are seen as one C: drive
<epinky> Peon: http://www.rebelzero.com/fixes/changing-your-computers-hostname/60
<histo> kirandeo: I can't see a way unless someone else here knows.
<mbeierl> Arsin: that /could/ be the cause of the message you are seeing...
<kirandeo> histo: ok
<cirkit> New 'gdmsetup' in 9.10 doesn't allow you to select your GDM login screen theme. Is there any new way to do this aside from editing the jpg file in /usr/share/images/xslash/ ?
<histo> fearful: you can't paste in channel. You can to pastebin
<histo> fearful: is it detecting them though?
<histo> fearful: also a restart may solve all your issues.
<ghostbyte>  Anyway to announce ip address in Ubuntu? My switches are caching the information. When I add a new IP with FreeBSD the switches see the change right away but not with ubuntu.
<Arsin> mbeierl: How would I fix this, I can't boot into XP
<fearful> histo, well its a pretty long output and don't know what I'm looking for exactly so far I don't thinkso
<fearful> I'll try that
<comutamike> mbeierl: I've found some docs - I'll plow through those - but thanks for the info about the nvidia drivers... I tried apt-get install nvidia (hoping it would list things like nvidia) but nothing was happening.
<histo> fearful: although i'm sure it can be fixed without restarting.
<comutamike> mbeierl: thanks dude..
<fearful> http://paste.ubuntu.com/320286/ histo
<histo> fearful: dmesg -c will clear the dmesg
<histo> fearful: then you can try plugging in a device and seeing if dmesg changed
<mbeierl> comutamike: it would be just a simple re-install of nvidia-185-source and you might just be able to do that without networking as it could still be in the cache
<krainbolt> Anyone have any experience on switching from Apache to YAWS (On ubuntu server)?
<youngblood> I'm using ubuntu 9.04. I have read different install instruction on skype, but not sure how I should install it. Do i use Synaptic or go to skype web sit?
<histo> fearful: i'll be afk for a bit.
<kermit> so, i upgraded to karmic, and now i have no sound
<Peon> epinky: Thanks, that should solve it..
<mbeierl> Arsin: oh - sorry I did not know you could not boot into that partition at all.  I think it might actually be as Linux described it: failed to read...  The disk might be bad
<mbeierl> Arsin: did this just start one day?  or is this the result of a drive re-size attempt?
<youngblood> Should skype be in the repository of ubuntu 9.04.
<Goksu> hello, anybody around who can help me with iptables? I have some entries in iptables -L that I dont know how they came.
<mbeierl> youngblood: skype is in the medibuntu repos, not the regular ones
<fiberfolly> when I try to access a cd from my cd/dvd drive i get this message: Failed to execute child process "sound-juicer" (No such file or directory)
<Arsin> mbeierl: Re-size, installing Ubuntu on a windows drive, made a partiton and it died
<youngblood> mbeierl, how do access the medibuntu?
<mbeierl> Arsin: ok.  so what we have here is a boo boo in resize.  The meaningful part of the error message is "partition is smaller than NTFS".  The partition was resized, but the NTFS file system did not get updated
<oCean_> Goksu: probably because your ufw firewall service is running?
<mbeierl> youngblood: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu gives info...
<Arsin> mbeierl: Updated? Wasn't told that the sector was not NTFS anymore?
<youngblood> mbeierl, thanks
<Goksu> ocean: let me check.
<mbeierl> Arsin: um... think of it this way: the house is smaller but the room inside thinks it's bigger than the house
<smeags> is there a way to change the application icons in netbook remix
<dAnon1> 64bit Ubuntu 9.10 with ext4 is so bloody fast <3
<mbeierl> Arsin: the partition was resized to be smalled, but the filesystem resize operation failed
<fiberfolly> no help for my audio issues?  I just tried audacious and it did not work either
<Arsin> mbeierl: Ok cool, how would I go about doing this?
<fiberfolly> and yet I can write and image file, so my drive is working
<LeeJunFan> Is there a way to get the WPA passphrase from nm-applet in a human readable form and not the 128char mess it shows when I click show passphrase?
<robert__> hi
<_Hammer_> dAnon1 - what video card are you running?
<mbeierl> Arsin: I'm not an expert in this area, but I do believe it is possible to get the partition (the house) size back to be bigger than the file system (the room) without destroying any data
<brendan`> anyone have suggestions for apps like compiz to be used?
<brendan`> i already have compiz installed, but looking for other cool desktop things
<dAnon1> 7800GT :) _Hammer_ thinking about 4850 but I dunno if ATI is gonna be good under Ubuntu?
<Goksu> oCean: according to gufw, it is not running /not enabled. I had gufw installed after I found stuff in the iptables I have not put knowingly.
<mbeierl> anyone here familiar enough with gparted or parted to help out with recovering from a partition resize failure, please?
<Peon> epinky: Yay, that fixed it.. and I can see putt putt now too..
<kirandeo> can i directly upgrade directly from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.10?
<Arsin> mbeierl: Thanks anyways, helped me understand what is going on
<dAnon1> _Hammer_ still GF 7800GT aint bad card
<Goksu> oCean_: according to gufw, it is not running /not enabled. I had gufw installed after I found stuff in the iptables I have not put knowingly.
<epinky> Peon: great! glad you've solved it:)
<trism> kirandeo: no, you would need to upgrade to 9.04 and then from there to 9.10, clean installing would probably be easier
<cirkit> New 'gdmsetup' in 9.10 doesn't allow you to select your GDM login screen theme. Is there any new way to do this aside from editing the jpg file in /usr/share/images/xslash/ ?
<mbeierl> Arsin: you will need a "live cd" of some sort to boot so that you can modify the filesystem without having to run on it.  Something like Ubuntu Live CD or gparted Live CD.  are you familiar with them?
<kirandeo> trism: thanks
<rooist47> hello there
<Peon> epinky: now how are you with raids? Heheh.. the reason for the new server is to move the raid to a faster computer..
<Arsin> mbeierl: I'm on Ubuntu on my computer, I just plugged his hard drive into my computer, so right now the drive is just idleing
<trism> cirkit: you can change a few things with gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties; you'll need to restart gdm before you can see your changes
<taub> hello, my wlan card has "power managment: off" in iwconfig, when i try  "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power on" i get " SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported."
<alpha_> what program should be used to encrypt a folder into a "file"  which I then can move around (so I do not want to make a directory or a partition encrypted)?
<taub> i'm using a thinkpad notebook with the livecd
<mbeierl> Arsin: ok, that explains the /dev/sdc from your pastebin.  just for a test: what's the output of "sfdisk -l /dev/sdc" (list partition tables) (probably needs to be run as sudo)
<rooist47> why I can't activate my wifi driver on ubuntu karmic, it is listed in the proprietary driver list but won't active
<Arsin> mbeierl: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d41554a73
<cirkit> trism: ah, great, Thank you!
<rooist47> please help my fixing  that  wifi problem
<rooist47> !!
<Evra> hello
<guitarman814> is anyone available to help me try and figure out / fix my sound problem
<greezmunkey> hehe VirtualBox rocks!
<mbeierl> Arsin: ok, here is where I stop.  I am concerned that there are actual partitions defined after the NTFS partition.  To your knowledge, were they formatted or just defined
<Scunizi> greezmunkey: oh yea!
<JohnCDI> is there a tool i can use in ubuntu to put ubcd on a flash drive ive tried usb-creator which wont work for some reason
<rooist47> I have Lenovo G530 and the wifi don't work because I can't activate the proprietary driver listed on ! can you help me please ?
<greezmunkey> Scuzini, I think I'm going to try a ubuntu install over an XP install withing a VM, and see what happens...!
<Rods_Tiger> In Ubuntu in "Empathy", what sort of account details do I enter on that computer to get it to appear on my Bonjour list?
<astrobob> hello guys
<astrobob> i am running on 3 OS
<astrobob> a Ubuntu, WinXp & a fedora that i dont use much
<guitarman814> is anyone available to help me try and figure out / fix my sound problem
<astrobob> my winxp partitions are nearly full & i need more space
<astrobob> is it possible to take the Fedora part & extend the Win part ?
<Evra> hello
<Evra> I am evra
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TheVenerableZ> hey, is there any way to launch Firefox in full screen mode from the command line?
<Evra> hello
<guntbert> astrobob: but that is not really an ubuntu question - is it?
<netbook>      /window close
<guitarman814> is anyone available to help me try and figure out / fix my sound problem
<astrobob> well not really but Ubuntu being my main OS
<[> heh
<xim_> what does it mean when ubuntu keeps trying to goto screensaver when im watching a fullscreen video in vlc?
<^icy-ice^> have you ever heard of so badly fucked up software as ubuntu?
<johan_> rver irc.freequest.net
<thiebaude> xim_, your screensaver is set to come on in 5 min
<bradland> ^icy-ice^: i hear there's a company out of redmond that is trying to keep up
<guntbert> !language | ^icy-ice^
<ubottu> ^icy-ice^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^icy-ice^> bradland: haha, that was a good one. Thanks!
<bradland> :)
<thiebaude> xim_, check your settings in screensaver
<_Hammer_> bradland ROFL haha
<thomatwork> I'm trying to edit my /etc/gdm/Init/Default file after upgrading to 9.10 - even using sudo and vim from command line - I can't seem to write any file to the /Init directory - this sorta makes sense to me - but I can't figure out how to add the config parameters I need to add back to the Default file... any suggestions
<xim_> thiebaude, before i had karmic regardless of my screensaver settings it would prevent it from starting if a video was fullscreen (or maybe playing at all)
<thiebaude> xim_, you watching flash video?
<d6chung> xim_: I think the media player is supposed to disable the screensaver. I use mplayer and it does this.
<xim_> thiebaude, no vlc player
<xim_> d6chung, hmm maybe thats the problem
<thiebaude> xim_, ok i see
<thiebaude> my bad
<guitarman814> is anyone available to help me try and figure out / fix my sound problem
<iceroot> !ask | guitarman814
<ubottu> guitarman814: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xim_> d6chung, although im sure i was using vlc before, its the only one that works half the time and ive never had this problem (id remember because its frustrating)
<d6chung> Yeah, I think I should try watching movies on 9.10 -- it's been a while, actually.
<guitarman814> im having issues with my sound, aka i have no sound at all, ive gone through a few troubleshoots with no luck
<luco> join #polska
<thiebaude> d6chung, for me, movies run great on 9.10
<luco> whoops ;)
<Rods_Tiger> In Ubuntu in "Empathy", what sort of account details do I enter on that computer to get it to appear on my Bonjour list?
<astrobob> any help in repartitioning without loosing data ?
<puff> Hi, gotta mess here, caused by an overeager friend.  To make a long story short, we installed ubuntu server 9.10, then the gnome desktop stuff, then kde, then disabled kde and went back to using gnome, then upgraded to karmic, which broke xdmcp so downgraded gdm to 2.0, now apparently gdm and kdm are both trying to run and prventing xdmcp from working.
<tandyman100> I have a BIG issue!
<puff> So.... we kill the kdm process and restart gdm and xdmcp starts working again.
<youngblood> I'm using ubuntu 9.04. I have install all Medibuntu repositories. When I search for Skype in synaptic , I still do not see it. I also ran update. Is there anything i missing?
<puff> For now... Can we gracefully remove kde?
<tandyman100> I have two HDDs, I installed WinXP onto the one the bios is set to boot from, and Ubuntu onto the other (after windows)
<tandyman100> Ubuntu put it's bootloader onto my XP drive, and now I cant boot into XP!
<tandyman100> How can I get BOOTMGR back?!?
<TheVenerableZ> tandyman100: which version of ubuntu? (or, more importantly, grub)
<ubuntu> well edit grub to have a line with windows boot
<tandyman100> GRUB 1 with ubuntu 8.10
<cow1> how do i make a folder writable, for the current user?
<tandyman100> I added windows to GRUB, and it still won't boot, says not a valid executable
<guitarman814> im having issues with my sound, aka i have no sound at all, ive gone through a few troubleshoots with no luck, can somebody help me?
<d6chung> cow1: chmod u+w file
<vtorri> hey
<t7x> hey all
<vtorri> i have a problem when compiling code with g++
<d6chung> cow1: chmod -R u+w folder
<mgv2> what can i do about empty windows on evolution??
<t7x> whats going on with xchat why i dont see userlist ?
<TheVenerableZ> tandyman100: put in an ubuntu live cd, pop open a terminal and type in "gedit /boot/menu/grub.lst"
<vtorri> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.4.1/libstdc++.so: undefined reference to `_Unwind_GetIPInfo@GCC_4.2.0'
<tandyman100> Okay.
<thomatwork> d6chung: would your advice to cow1 work on my /etc/gdm/Init/Default file?
<vtorri> does someone know what the problem is ?
<TheVenerableZ> tandyman100: see here for more info http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<tandyman100> thevenerablez, I uncommented the win 98,200,etc Boot menu item, but it doesn't work!
<cow1> i want to change my var/www folder to be writable so I can use with my netbeans IDE
<d6chung> thomatwork: What are the permissions for that file?
<d6chung> cow1: Writable for everyone?
<cow1> no just me the User
<crazy6> Is there Bonjour (apple printer discovery) support in Ubuntu? it is rolled into some other configuration or discovery service?
<d6chung> cow1: Do you own var/www?
<cow1> Yes
<thomatwork> d6chung: rwxr-xr-x
<cow1> but its writable for root only
<craigbass1976> is using the synaptics package manager going to do a purge, or will I need to run that in cli ?
<TheVenerableZ> tandyman100: can you pastebin that file?
<TheVenerableZ> paste.ubuntu.com
<djtoast> exit
<d6chung> cow1: You sure you own it?
<d6chung> thomatwork: Am I correct to assume that root owns that files?
<d6chung> *file
<guitarman814> I currently have no sound :(  trying to get audio via my digital out on my onboard soundcard, help please :)
<cow1> what do you mean. its on my computer
<kermit> why would the cpu temp applet dissapear in karmic?  i miss that.
<thomatwork> d6chung: sorry - correct.
<crazy6> oh, I just had to enable the setting "Show printers connected to other computers"
<mbeierl> cow1: is this on a computer that is protected from the internet behind a firewall or is this a live HTTP server?
<d6chung> cow1: But you need to "own" it. In an ls -l listing, you should see your username.
<d6chung> thomatwork: Wait, and root can't write to the file with vim?
<cow1> ok I tried "chmod -R u+w www" it says operation not permitted
<d6chung> cow1: It doesn't look like you own it.
<mbeierl> cow1: you need to do "sudo chmod"
<TheVenerableZ> cow1: prepend "sudo"
<TheVenerableZ> mbeierl: you beat me ;)
<mbeierl> I try :)
<cow1> this is just a local server not live. nothing important. thnks i will try sudo
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations.
<Fenix|work> does /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf get overwritten with updates, or is this file pretty much static?
<cow1> am I suppose to replace u with my name?
<d6chung> cow1: No.
<thomatwork> d6chung, I was using sudo incorrectly - I was doing it wrong :(
<thomatwork> fixed
<cow1> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root it doesnt change it
<thomatwork> thanks folks
<thedead91> guys can you explain me how to modify the number of the terminal's rows on ubuntu 9.10?
<d6chung> cow1: But if the folder is owned by root, making that user-writable will do nothing for you.
<d6chung> cow1: It _is_ owned by root!
<d6chung> cow1: You need to either make that writable by group/everyone or make yourself own it.
<klaxian> any ideas why "events/0" is using 15% CPU all the time?
<cow1> how?
<klaxian> since it's nice -5, it's causing slowdowns
<nerdy_kid_> help!!! i can only use my wireless card from kernel 2.6.28-11!!! (2.6.28-13 being latest) this is a long story..please help
<d6chung> cow1: What do you want to do? Make a group, let everyone write to it, or own it?
<cow1> own it
<d6chung> cow1: sudo chown username:username var/www
<kermit> how do i downgrade a package?
<cow1> and how do i make for everyone to write to it?
<d6chung> cow1: sudo chown -R username var/www <-- Actually that.
<d6chung> cow1: sudo chmod o+w var/www
<d6chung> "O" being "others".
<cow1> when you say everyone, its only people on this computer right?
<d6chung> Yes.
<d6chung> That is, other users on that machine.
<rooist47> can you help me to fix that wifi problem [lenovo G530] it  won't let me active the proprietary driver for wifi
<husimon> Hey can someone help me work out the new NetworkManager and setting the dhcp hostname to get pushed to the dns server?  I've tried setting /etc/dhclient-eth0.conf with set-hostname "blah"; but no avail... ideas?
<guitarman814> I have no sound, cannot see my digital out in sound preferences, or in alsamixer, anyone know how to fix this
<anathematic> does ubuntu server have any hardware testing software built in?
<thomatwork> Wow - I wish I could just dump the IRC chat logs from this group into my brain. reading a book is one thing, seeing problems solved right before my eyes is incredibly educational.
<anathematic> my ubuntu server keeps randomly locking up, I think it's hardware related
<datacrusher> thomatwork, i agree. i learned much more on irc than in my private university
<lee> thomatwork: just wait for the crapfloods and you'll regret that =)
<Docteh> anathematic: i think software to test hardware lacks in linux :-/
<datacrusher> like i say, "theory is different on real ambients"
<anathematic> Docteh: you don't have any recommendations on what to do here do you?
<anathematic> Docteh: it's randomly locked up 3 times now in the last 24 hours
<anathematic> I have nfi
<d6chung> anathematic: Doesn't your server have self-test software? I know that IBM servers have this.
<Halitech> anathematic, have you tested the ram using the live cd?
<santonic> hello guys. I have upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 on my laptop and since then something strange happens : if I boot with the computer plugged on electrical system, if I unplug in order to switch to battery, the computer just stops as if there were no battery. But if I boot on battery, I can plug and unplug with no problem. I didn't have that kind of problem with 9.04. any ideas ?
<anathematic> d6chung:  it's a cheap pc in drag :-D
<Docteh> anathematic: memtest and then have a ssh session open to "top" while it goes down
<anathematic> Halitech:  no I haven't, I'll give that a go
<cow1> d6chung: thanks it works now
<Rods_Tiger> In Ubuntu in "Empathy", what sort of account details do I enter on that computer to get it to appear on my Bonjour list?
<anathematic> Docteh: can I do the memtest without restarting the server?
<anathematic> *without taking it down
<Docteh> no the memtesters like to test all of the ram
<lucaelle79> ciao
<lucaelle79> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Docteh> haha xdcc bots for getting the isos would be funny
<thomatwork> about to reboot after upgrading to 9.10 - been using since 8 - if Synergy loads before log in, I want to dance around and hug you all - thanks. later
<guitarman814> I have no sound, cannot see my digital out in sound preferences, or in alsamixer, anyone know how to fix this
<ellis> powernowd no work in ubuntu 9.10 with my Acer Aspire 4520, AMD64 Athlon X2, PLEASE HELP??????
<d6chung> guitarman814: Has sound ever worked for you in previous releases or other ditros?
<nerdy_kid_> does pidgin support voice chat at all?
<guitarman814> d6chung, i had issues with it in 8.04 but got it working
<guitarman814> hmmmm its working now >:(
<guitarman814> if it stops ill stop by again :)
<cow1> I love this room!
<d6chung> guitarman814: Out of curiosity, what fixed it?
<guitarman814> i switched it from analog surround to analog duplex in sound prefs
<guitarman814> but that didnt work before
<guitarman814> so i dont really know what fixed it lol
<dajxd> i've got no flash drive and no optical drive on my laptop- any other methods that would make sense for me to install 9.10?
<gandhi> dajxd, do a network install i guess
<gandhi> i dunno how you can put anything on it though
<Halitech> dajxd, unetbootin
<dajxd> how can I do that from mac to pc?
<Halitech> dajxd, pxe boot
<juro> hi, I had to reinstall my complete Ubuntu after upgrading to 9.10. Now I cannot access my databases (Mysql) - I can see that there are tables (Show Tables) but when I do SELECT *, I get a "table does not exist" error - any ideas why?
<dajxd> PXE looks like what I need, thanks!
<vinnie_> i just installed ubuntu today, and when trying to look at my router settings from firefox, i have text that isnt being displayed. is there a fix for this. Heres a screenshot. http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7739/screenshothh.png
<Supersaiyan_IV> "173.14.22 and 96.43.14 released with X.Org 7.5 (xserver 1.7) support." ← Nvidia has restored legacy drivers compatibility with recent kernels and xorg
<kermit1> how do i stop networkmanager?  in jaunty i'd just kill it, but now it keeps restarting itself.
<maynards-girl> how can i play a DVD in ubuntu 9.10?
<yeshuah> I'm running a server with Ubuntu Intrepid - can someone help me with how I can update mod_wsgi to 2.6 without having to uprade to a new distro?
<ganjanaut> Cale: I tried install "unifont", that seems to have worked
<Halitech> !multimedia | maynards-girl
<ubottu> maynards-girl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Halitech> !dvd | maynards-girl
<maynards-girl> thank you halitech
<Riotta> maynards-girl: try instlling vlc
<maynards-girl> i have VLC everything is pxeled and garbly
<TRTwiggy> Can someone tell me how to get a list of all attached devices using C or point me in the right direction?
<Halitech> maynards-girl, will avi or other video files play correctly?
<maynards-girl> thank you though, let me try those links and then reinstall VLC
<TRTwiggy> I tried using libudev, but it doesn't give me what i need.
<maynards-girl> halitech, i dont know
<erUSUL> TRTwiggy: see how lshw does it. is open surce just fire up an editor and read
<Halitech> TRTwiggy, what are you trying to find out?
<TRTwiggy> I am writing a forensics program to wipe hdd and i need to get a list of all devices attached and put it in a gtk window to select
<erUSUL> TRTwiggy: you can do it directly reading/parsing/making sense of the /sys/ filesystem
<Halitech> TRTwiggy, fdisk -l won't work?
<TRTwiggy> if i parse the /sys filesystem can i get info on the drives still
<erUSUL> TRTwiggy: if you only need disks just do "ls /dev/disk/by-*/"
<fiberfolly_> so what I needed was the sound juicer, which was not installed
<ganjanaut> isn't it somewhere in /proc?
<fiberfolly_> you could have saved me a half hour of my life
<fiberfolly_> i am 52, I do not have so much time to waste on simple things
<fiberfolly_> the reason most people do not use Ubuntu is because they need to do more than surf the web, check email, and write.
<ganjanaut> and complain in irc
<rootalkin> care ii din RO ?
<coz_> fiberfolly_,  I use ubuntu all the time  along with opensolaris and stormOs
<TRTwiggy> I have to be able to show info on the drive too like size and stuff and my friend wrote the code to wipe it using dd so i need the name to be like sda or sdb to use his writing code
<Niklas> Hello, how to install Wine on Ubuntu 9.10?
<fiberfolly_> no, we are supposed to be helpful when we can
<Halitech> !wine | Niklas
<ubottu> Niklas: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fiberfolly_> and I intend to be when I learn enough to help
<erUSUL> fiberfolly_: rhythmbox which is included by default can rip cd's you do not need to install anything
<vick> Hello, i have ubuntu 9.12, i tried to play songs using rythmbox however it didn't play (it displayed a small red sign next to it) probably as in it cannot find a suitable driver. Strangely, i played a video with another application and it worked perfectly well...
<vick> What could the problem be ? rythmbox pointed to wrong driver or so ?
<fiberfolly_> erusul, rhythmbox could not see my CD
<vick> Oh nice conversation about it already :D
<gregL> TRTwiggy, try this sudo lshw -C disk
<erUSUL> fiberfolly_: ok; that's a different problem :) glad you find a way to do what you wanted
<Ricardo5> Hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con ubuntu 9.10 remix netbook
<dAnon1> fiberfolly_ Amarok is the only right music player for any OS :P
<erUSUL> !es | Ricardo5
<ubottu> Ricardo5: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flootenkerp> Anyone here play halo demo on their ubuntu 9.04 or know how to? If so, please help me
<TRTwiggy> ok awesome that lshw has what i need i just need to put it in my code now thank you
<gregL> TRTwiggy, ` no problem
<maynards-girl> in those links, where is the info for restricted formats for 9.10 ?
<Halitech> maynards-girl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<airforce> anyone can help me get flash? already searched google
<Halitech> !flash | airforce
<ubottu> airforce: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<maynards-girl> halitech, thanks but i couldnt find 9.10
<fiberfolly_> erusul:  what would make rhythmbox not see my CD player?
<airforce> nevermind guys ...i did myself but thanks
<flootenkerp> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<PrebenR> going to install Karmic, is the ext4 corruption problems fixed now or should I stick to ext3
<flootenkerp> Anyone here play halo demo on their ubuntu 9.04 or know how to? If so, please help me
<RanDom33> I am attempting to assemble some 32 bit assembly on my amd64 machine.. using "gcc -m32 ". Here is the pastebin for the output http://pastebin.com/d2e3da53
<vick> What's a good mp3 player ?
<leaf-sheep> !player | vick
<vick> That works with ipod/iphone :D
<criss> hi all i need some help please
<ubottu> vick: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<erUSUL> fiberfolly_: really dunno... i use a specialized tool for ripping (grip)
<Halitech> maynards-girl, probably hasn't been updated yet, use the 9.04 info
<yast> ok
<fiberfolly_> well at least i have minimal functionality now while I read my Ubuntu boook
<fiberfolly_> tyvm erUSUL
<yast> anyone knows about a problem in karmic related with libgtk-1.2 ?
<erUSUL> fiberfolly_: no problem
<maynards-girl> halitech, i did :/ says it's already installed
<maynards-girl> i probably messed something else up
<yast> cant install uplink bcuz of that.. I was reading something about any loki installer will give me this problem... how can I fix it?
<erUSUL> RanDom33: gcc is a C compiler not an assembler ... use gas or nasm
<Demo> what up ppl :) ?
<RanDom33> erUSUL, thanks
<Demo> Hey Guys does any body know how I can Remove KDE
<Demo> ?
<erUSUL> !puregnome | Demo
<ubottu> Demo: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<brodie> is there a simple way to add files and folders to the live cd user's desktop on a custom live cd?
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Halitech> maynards-girl, check for libdvdcss2
<mathepic> I think there may be a fault in packaging, as I cannot get the documentation for Texinfo
<mathepic> because it is in a package called texinfo-doc-nonfree
<Demo> Thanx buddy
<mathepic> even though the texinfo documentation is licensed as free
<mathepic> as stated at http://www.gnu.org/software/texinfo/manual/texinfo/html_node/Copying-Conditions.html#Copying-Conditions
<mgv2> why does this happens in evolution? http://yfrog.com/7592079467p
<maynards-girl> halitech, and how do i check for it?
<Halitech> maynards-girl, use synaptic
<Ricardo5> alguien sabe el porque al querer instalar ubuntu 9.10 netbook en una acer one d250 la instalacion se pone muy lenta y debo cancelar
<criss> anyone wanna help me with setting up a full on linux network?
<Halitech> maynards-girl, or check out medibuntu
<erUSUL> mgv2: do not understand hebrew
<noneNN> UNR doesnt have desktop-switcher?
<erUSUL> !es | Ricardo5
<ubottu> Ricardo5: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<llutz> criss: what do you plan to do?
<noneNN> is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu netbook remix?
<mathepic> if there is something in the texinfo-doc-nonfree that is nonfree, it should be seperated from the free texinfo documentation
<erUSUL> mgv2: launch evolution from terminal like this « LC_ALL=C evolution » reproduce the error
<mgv2> erUSUL, its easy to understand - the windows is empty
<nunojpg> I'm installing server 9.10 on a 2TB array, and the partition editor doesn't go over 33%...
<llutz> criss: keep it in the channel, no pm without asking before
<erUSUL> mgv2: that's the main window ??
<criss> my bad llutz...
<criss> so hi ther basically its for a school environment.... +- 20 workstations all running ubuntu linux and a server which can handle logins etc and a proxy
<xnockout_> i have problem with beryl. can anyone helpme?
<mgv2> erUSUL, no - and about the launch - its now english but working - i dont want english
<llutz> criss: sounds like terminal-server + squid
<mgv2> erUSUL, what output do you look for?
<criss> do i have to go with a terminal environment? what does a linux server side have to offer? im new to linux...
<criss> yeah i was thinkin squid for proxy
<erUSUL> mgv2: if it works with the default locale is a problem with the translation ... maybe reinstalling the language-packs helps
<erUSUL> mgv2: if not you will have to report it as a bug
<youngblood> I'm running ubuntu 9.04. I'm trying to add a third party repository. After I enter the APT line, I see no way to enter the line. The only option I have is to cancel it. How do i quit the screen and get the APT line accepted?
<Ioneye> how i can see the main groups of a user without messing around with /etc/passwd ?
<Halitech> youngblood, can you edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mgv2> erUSUL, lng packs helps? and how to reinstall? - i dont want to report it
<erUSUL> Ioneye: run «id» on a terminal
<youngblood> Halitech, yes.
<Ioneye> thank you erUSUL
<Halitech> youngblood, just edit it then
<xnockout_> i have problem with beryl. can anyone help?
<erUSUL> mgv2: use synaptic and reinstall the language-pack-il or whatever is called
<mrbnet_> Is there a recommended setup for running XP in ubuntu so I can ditch my dual boot setup?
<youngblood> Halitech, ok. thanks
<Halitech> !beryl | xnockout_
<ubottu> xnockout_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<erUSUL> !vbox | mrbnet_
<ubottu> mrbnet_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<erUSUL> !wine | mrbnet_
<ubottu> mrbnet_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<NetM> Hello. Do anyone knows any programm to broadcasting ? (shoutcast)
<erUSUL> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in karmic
<Halitech> NetM, icecast, darkcast
<NetM> Halitech: something like SAM Broadcaster
<NetM> :)
<NetM> but i want it for linux
<erUSUL> !info icecast2 > NetM
<mgv2> erUSUL, i dont find it in there
<mrbnet_> erUSUL: thx
<thiebaude> NetM, would this do, http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
<Halitech> NetM, I've been able to use the server of shoutcast with no issues, not sure on broadcasting
<mgv2> erUSUL, we need to understand if others have it too
<NetM> no ventrilo is like teamspeak :)
<thiebaude> NetM, oh, ok
<nic1> Just out of curiosity, what client are you using for the IRC?
<goose> <--xchat
<Ioneye> nic1, irssi xchat
<lucasnngh> hey guys
<nic1> Nice
<erUSUL> mgv2: is language-pack-he
<lucasnngh> ive pressed ctrl alt f2 by mistake then i fell into a terminal
<lucasnngh> however my keymap got messed up
<nic1> I think it's alt f9 to get out right?
<lucasnngh> when i press "i', it shows me 5
<Halitech> alt+f7
<nic1> oh
<goose> lucasnngh: you can restart gdm
<Jamed> nic1: also irssi
<goose> lucasnngh: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ubuntu> tes
<lucasnngh> then, to press the correct letters, i gotta hold fn and push the button
<Will_Stout> hey, anyone on here good with KDE?
<lucasnngh> goose, ill try it
<erUSUL> Will_Stout: #kubuntu
<Will_Stout> ah, I've got a slight prob. fonts are too big, I can't read anything on the screen,
<metalf8801> Does anyone know anything about WMS (warehouse management systems)? I would like to set up for a class I'm taking but I'm not sure if there is any free WMS  or a demo that I can set up myself I've taken a look at MyWMS but I'm not sure how to even install it
<ChaoticXSinZ> Heyo
<Halitech> xnockout_, keep it in the channel please and ask before sending a private message, thanks
<thiebaude> NetM, you want to broadcast radio?
<ChaoticXSinZ> How does Netbeans handle the PATH environment variable?
<ChaoticXSinZ> Cause it seems to get it wrong.
<Will_Stout> I take it no-one's got a fix?
<NetM> thiebaude: yeap
<thiebaude> NetM, you can ask this guy, http://www.justin.tv/mcintec
<Hb_Kai> should downloading kubuntu-desktop remove the boot-loading screen and login screen?
<Hb_Kai> change rather
<Halitech> NetM, vlc can stream to shoutcast
<maco> Hb_Kai: yeah, but if you do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" you can choose gdm (gnome login screen) instead
<maco> Hb_Kai: im not sure how to change the usplash theme thogh
<Halitech> NetM, not sure how it would work if you wanted to do voice broadcast though
<ghostbyte>  Anyway to announce ip alias in Ubuntu? My switches are caching the information. When I add a new alias with FreeBSD the switches see the change right away but not with ubuntu.
<Hb_Kai> okay, thanks for that. i thought i had done something wrong but all i wanted was the kubuntu looks
<rom1v> hi
<IdleOne> !purekde | Hb_Kai if you want to have just kubuntu
<ubottu> Hb_Kai if you want to have just kubuntu: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rom1v> I would like to add a command in cron to execute every 30 minutes, but not at 1h 1h30 2h 2h30 but instead 1h12 1h42 2h12 2h42
<rom1v> is it possible?
<ardchoille> rom1v: yes
<Hb_Kai> nah, i just wanted the desktop theme, not the whole OS
<ardchoille> rom1v: 12,42 * * * * /path/command
<ardchoille> rom1v: See my crontab tutorial: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/04/crontab-tutorial.html
<lucasnngh> goose, the problem is still here
<lucasnngh> its weird that when i logged through xterm, the problem was gone
<rom1v> thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<perscitus> AMD64 installs can enable 32bit repos?
<rom1v> where is the content of crontab -e stored?
<rom1v> once closed?
<rom1v> it isn't in /etc/crontab
<Halitech> perscitus, not recommended
<treeforms> Hello.  I am not able to reinstall 9.10 because the screen is just green and grey stripes and I am not able to type anything into anything even with alt-ctrl f1.
<perscitus> Halitech.->  why
<NManoogian> treeforms: have you considered going back to 9.04
<Halitech> perscitus, can cause issues, plus there should be a 64bit version of pretty much every piece of software that is in the 32bit
<youngblood> What are the pros and cons between skype and ekiga?
<treeforms> nmanoogian: I have yes, but I was hoping to be able to goto kde4.33 I am on mandriva
<perscitus> Halitech.->  im sure i can find some
<Guest71801> I can't make ubuntu server installation USB. I did everything like shown here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<kermit> why is my kernel inserting relatime on all my mounts?
<Guest71801> update that stupid guide please it is incorrect
<Halitech> perscitus, not saying there isn't any but the majority should be there
<LinuxFreakD> I have UNR 9.10 on my eee pc and I can't find the option to close out of the clutter UI to the regular Ubuntu UI Desktop. Does anyone know how?
<NManoogian> treeforms: ah, well, don't give up.
<perscitus> Halitech.->  and the ones that arent?
<Halitech> perscitus, your choice, build from scratch or use the 32bit version, just make sure you have all the required dependencies
<perscitus> i guess ill stick to 32bit ubuntu then.
<treeforms> nmanoogian: thanks!  I have heard this is an x or nvidia problem, and it seems like it would have been corrected by now, I never had problems with early versions
<Halitech> perscitus, what is it that you think may not be available in the 64bit version?
<LinuxFreakD> perscitus, what are you trying to find for 64bit Ubuntu?
<NManoogian> treeforms: I know the feeling. My WiFi adapter stopped working after the install of 9.10.
<perscitus> LinuxFreakD.-> Wanna know if it's time to switch linux to amd64. Obviously, not time yet
<IdleOne> perscitus: What made you decide it is not time?
<Halitech> perscitus, I'm running 64bit debian and I have over 26,000 packages, how many do you have in 32bit ubuntu?
<perscitus> IdleOne.->  ask Halitech
<IdleOne> perscitus: quit trolling
<burn3r> hi is this german? :)
<dajxd> what're the most common compatibility with running 64bit ubuntu?
<perscitus> IdleOne.->  dont be rude and violate CoC
<dAnon1> how can I share my cd rom for a windows machine
<treeforms> percitus: You would think 64bit would work by wouldn't you?  I would say may another distro...(can I say that)
<erUSUL> dajxd: as of jaunty/karmic none (perhaps flash but it works fine for me)
<burn3r> hi is this german? :)
<IdleOne> perscitus: I wasn't and am not violating anything. you asked a question and refused to provide more info.
<treeforms> burn3r: nein ich suche deutsch auch.
<Mr_Eko> hi, need a little guidance with wireless on 9.10
<erUSUL> !de | burn3r
<ubottu> burn3r: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<LinuxFreakD> perscitus, why don't you want to switch to 64?
<dajxd> erUSUL thanks, flash is the only problem I had last year trying to run it
<perscitus> Halitech.-> Does am64 run any 32bit program flawless?
<erUSUL> dajxd: as i said worked fine for me since i switched in intrepid to 64 bits.
<freaky[t]> what's a good microblogging client for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> perscitus: is there any OS that runs ALL apps flawlessly?
<Halitech> perscitus, no because it wasn't designed to run 32bit apps so apps are compiled to run in 64bit
<perscitus> freaky[t].->  try Adobe Air apps.
<ChogyDan> freaky[t]: I believe gwibber is _a_ microblogger
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<Mr_Eko> i can see the wireless network but just cant connect to it
<freaky[t]> perscitus, where do I find adobe air apps?
<erUSUL> perscitus: the ones i tried worked fine (games mostly)
<LinuxFreakD> perscitus, I can't think of any 32 bit programs I am running on 64bit ubuntu that are do not run like they are supposed to.
<perscitus> Halitech.->  then it's not time to switch.  I run 64bit Windows and run 32bit apps flawlessly.
<IdleOne> told you he was trolling
<perscitus> IdleOne.->  one more time, and i call ops. Dont be rude and disrespectful.
<Halitech> perscitus, what 32bit app do you need to run that you feel makes it not ready then?
<erUSUL> perscitus: you are making claims without the data to back them up. i have to agree with IdleOne
<Pwnlord> hey i'm getting NO CARRIER while attempting to connect to my usb modem, any ideas?
<IdleOne> perscitus: the ops are already here waiting
<yml> How to create a new tweet with Gwibber ?
<Pwnlord> i'm trying both wvdial and umtsmon, and they both give me the same message
<perscitus> Halitech.->  I just want to know I am still free to switch back and forth between 32bit app or 64bit freely.
<LinuxFreakD> perscitus, he said you are trolling. You are saying negative things about 64bit ubuntu while exalting 64bit windows without giving any proof why you believe the other is superior.
<IdleOne> perscitus: you are a troll, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to discuss this further
<perscitus> !ops IdleOne
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops IdleOne
<LinuxFreakD> rofl
<Pwnlord> hey i'm getting NO CARRIER while attempting to connect to my usb modem, any ideas?
<IdleOne> you forgot the |
<Pici> perscitus: Whats up?
<perscitus> Pici.->  IdleOne  is being disrespectful
<asdf25> anyone know what the best workspaces program for Windows is? i'm using VirtuaWin but it can take like 15 seconds to switch workspaces
<IdleOne> Pici: perscitus feels me calling out his trollish behavior is violating the CoC
<LinuxFreakD> perscitus, ubuntu 64 runs 32 bit aps just fine... I am running plenty of 32 bit apps on mine with no problems. Maybe you should give 64 bit a try before bad mouthing it.
<erUSUL> Pwnlord: no carrier means something is wrong with the line (it gives no "tone" ) so check that everything is plugged correctly etc
<perscitus> IdleOne.->  It is.
<IdleOne> perscitus: it does not, your trollish behavior violates the CoC
<Mr_Eko> i can see the wireless network but just cant connect to it-anyone?
<Pici> IdleOne, perscitus: Can you both stop?
<IdleOne> but you havent signed it so you are not bound by it, correct?
<IdleOne> Pici: sure thing
<LinuxFreakD> Pici, please check perscitus' claim by reviewing chat before taking him at his word. Seems to me perscitus has a vendetta against Idle0ne
<IdleOne> LinuxFreakD: he is upset because I smelled him a mile away...I'm done now
<Pwnlord> hey i'm getting NO CARRIER while attempting to connect to my usb modem, any ideas on how to solve this?
<Pwnlord> srrry about the spam =s
<IdleOne> !pm | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<LinuxFreakD> Pwnlord, can you give a pastebin of the error for the guys here to look at? They will also need the model of your usb modem. Is it dial up or 3G?
<Guest34164> How do I make a good sandwitch?
<Halitech> !pm | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<IdleOne> perscitus: I don't need the CoC quoted to me, thank you. You may want to read it yourself.
<Rods_Tiger> In Ubuntu in "Empathy", what sort of account details do I enter on that computer to get it to appear on my Bonjour list?
<aimtrainer> Hi! I have an Evolution problem. Unluckily there's no #evolution on freenode. I have three E-Mail accounts which I use via Evolution and IMAP. But 2 of them don't have a sent folder and the one that does does't have anything in it. So I can never check if an E-Mail really got sent. Help me please :)
<Hb_Kai> is it gmail?
<calebH> aimtrainer: you may need to configure evolution to tell it where to store copies of your sent emails
<perscitus> Now that i got the IdleOne  on ignore, Anyone care to ease my fears of amd64 switch?
<calebH> aimtrainer: by default, these are placed in the local (offline) "Sent" folder.
<IdleOne> heh
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Pwnlord> LinuxFreakD, its a 3G modem, do you want the pastbin of the wvdial or the umtsmon?
<Guest34164> How do I make a tasty sandwitch?
<Helsinkiii> why is it, when i double click my second HD, an icon appears on my desktop, ?how can i make it appear there all the time
<aimtrainer> calebH, thanks I'll look there
<erUSUL> !ot | Guest34164
<ubottu> Guest34164: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> Helsinkiii: make it mount at boot time
<LinuxFreakD> perscitus, ubuntu 64bit runs great and has no problems with 32 bit apps... I am currently running it on my regular laptop with no problems. Don't fear the switch, just jump right in. You never get anywhere in life if you base your decisions on fear.
<erUSUL> !fstab | Helsinkiii
<ubottu> Helsinkiii: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ioneye> Guest34164, but getting everyone in here at their ignore list..
<Helsinkiii> k thansk all
<aimtrainer> caleb1, thanks so much there they are :D
<LinuxFreakD> Pwnlord, I am still pretty new in Linux, I doubt I will be able to help you resolve the issue. However if you post the question again with a link to the 2 pastebins you just mentioned and the fact it is a 3G modem, someone more knowledgable than me can help you.
<yast> guys how do I make a shortcut of a a file to put in in the bin folder? ln - ?
<Pwnlord> kk, i'm on it
<Guest34164> 8===»
<yast> a shortcut of a game executable
<aimtrainer> calebH, thanks so much there they are :D
<noneNN> yast, ln -s
<erUSUL> yast: ln -s /path/filename /bin/linkname
<perscitus> linux1.->  but where are the 32bit apps?
<calebH> aimtrainer: no prob.  If you want them to get put in the respective "online" sent folders, there are per-account configuration options to do so in evolution
<nerdy_kid> hey all, i installed my wireless card on kernel 2.26.28-11. it wont run on the latest (2.26.28.16) even though it is recognized, the drivers wont work. ???? please help!
<aimtrainer> calebH, that's ok I'm just happy I can finally be sure I sent something successfully
<msaraujo> hi
<Pici> perscitus: Ubuntu cannot run 32bit binaries unless you run them in a chroot on computer running the 64bit kernel.
<LinuxFreakD> perscitus, what do you mean where are the 32 bit apps? In the synaptic package manager and on the web as .deb files. I am not sure I understand your question.
<msaraujo> I can't install mysql-server via apt-get (ubuntu 9.04)
<rwb> Hello all. I've got a fresh installation of 9.10. If I change the screen resolution then I cannot log in: after entering my password the resolution changes to what i set it to, then it changes back and the login screen re-loads. To log in I have to delete ~./config/monitors.xml. Any help would be much appreciated.
<msaraujo> "Waiting for headers" and I get stuck when trying
<msaraujo> any ideas?
<calebH> aimtrainer: cool.  If you ever change your mind, look in Edit > Preferences > [select the account] > Edit > Defaults > Sent Messages Folder
<venger> if i make change in event.d do i have option to refresh the config?
<tophyr> i'm trying to stick an ubuntu installation cd onto a flash stick and am having trouble booting the contraption. i've got grub installed on the stick, i just can't figure out what to tell grub to load next. i've tried the /casper/vmlinuz kernel, which appears to be the "try it out" kernel, not the installer, and grub can't chainload /isolinux/isolinux.bin.. any suggestions on what to try next?
<perscitus> Pici.-> uh i dont get that
<nerdy_kid> driver only works in old kernel...help /pleeeeeaaaaase/!!!!
<maco> perscitus: everything in the repos will match your current arch. for things that must be 32bit, the ia32libs package exists to allow them to be installed. ex of packages that use this: skype, flash
<Pici> perscitus: seems I've been overruled, seems ia32-libs lets you run some 32bit apps.
<perscitus> I should just jump in and backup prefs.  maco, there is 64bit flash but alpha
<maco> perscitus: right, so the one in repos is 32bit
<maco> perscitus: because adobe wont allow us to distribute alpha software
<LinuxFreakD> maco, Pici, ya I was a little confused when Pici said that cause I was pretty sure Skype was 32 bit and I have it installed on 64. But I am still a novice with Ubuntu so I figured I was just wrong.
<yast> the thing is I make the shortcut but it doesnt save anything of the game in there
<yast> and if I run it in the game folder it does save
<LinuxFreakD> perscitus, yes there is 64bit flash alpha... I am running it now and it runs great.
<spiderworm> hi, im upgrading to 9.10 through the update manager.  i was prompted if i wanted to overwrite my lirc configuration file, and i chose to keep my current file.  The upgrade has just been sitting there doing nothing ever since.  Can anyone help?
<perscitus> LinuxFreakD.->  i know amd64 is faster though
<LinuxFreakD> how do I kill x-server so I can install my nvidia drivers? I have ctrl-alt-F1 done but it says x is still running.
<venger> can anyone tell me your permissions for /dev/ttyS0 ?  i don't think crw------- 1 root root 4, 64 2009-11-16 17:38 /dev/ttyS0 is right any should be something like 660 root:dialout , no?
<Jordan_U> tophyr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<LinuxFreakD> perscitus, yes, there was a review of 32 bit flash on 32 bit ubuntu, 32 on 64 and 64 alpha on 64. 64 alpha on 64 got the best benchmarks
<trism> LinuxFreakD: are you on 9.10? sudo stop gdm; previous sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jordan_U> tophyr: You can also just do a standard install to a flash drive if you have enough space
<LinuxFreakD> trism, yes I am on 9.10, thanks!
<LinuxFreakD> trism, that did the trick, thanks again.
<xiong> How is 9.10 working out for people here?
<LinuxFreakD> love it
 * leaf-sheep licks Ubuntu Karmic out of sheer excitement. 
<leaf-sheep> xiong: I'm loving it too.
<IAmRock69> hello?
<leaf-sheep> IAmRock69: Hello, how may we help you today?
<IAmRock69> hey im new to ubuntu
<robert__> can someone help me out my terminal willnot load when I open it
<IAmRock69> and i need help with flash on firefox
<leaf-sheep> IAmRock69: Running 32bit or 64bit?
<viktor_> what is the command to change ip "renew it"
<IAmRock69> uhh
<IAmRock69> 32
<robert__> 32
<erUSUL> viktor_: sudo dhclient [iface]
<IAmRock69> i have flash installed
<IAmRock69> but when i go to like youtube
<DisguisedAngel> A game folder I have in wine keeps getting it's permissions changed back to no access within minutes of me doing a sudo chmod -R 777 or 755 Folder Name. What the hell is going on and how do I fix it?
<IAmRock69> its just a black screen
<leaf-sheep> IAmRock69: How did you install Flash?
<Quarterstaff> Anyone know how to get your mic working in Skype?
<IAmRock69> i went to youtube and did all tat flash player is not installed stuff
<robert__> anyone else having trouble w/ terminal "window"
<GodFazha> reinstall IAmRock69 ?
<jlewis> ok i'm now revisiting 9.10 and trying to figure out an issue
<IAmRock69> im new and ive only used the terminal a few times
<IAmRock69> how would i reinstall?
<LinuxFreakD> IAmRock69 did you reboot firefox after you installed it? And are you running 64 bit or 32 bit Ubuntu?
<GodFazha> go to adobe.com, dl and reinstall
<IAmRock69> 32
<IAmRock69> and yes
<GodFazha> you get a .deb package
<LinuxFreakD> k, try what GodFazha said then
<IAmRock69> alright will do
<randomusr> Can't mount my sd card. What gives?
<DisguisedAngel> A game folder I have in wine keeps getting it's permissions changed back to no access within minutes of me doing a sudo chmod -R 777 or 755 Folder Name. What the hell is going on and how do I fix it?
<Clark3934> What's the current kernel for karmic?
<erUSUL> Clark3934: 2.6.31
<IAmRock69> alright
<jlewis> I had a Sony PCG-R505EL laptop working great on 9.04, ugrade to 9.10 and it boots with kernel 2.6.31-14 but the graphics are tiled, resolution wrong, then it fades to white in a starburst pattern when it gets to the desktop, it boots into 2.6.28-14 kernel just fine and graphics work great (although trackpad doesn't work, just using a USB mouse)
<IAmRock69> i downloaded the deb
<IAmRock69> and installed
<IdleOne> Clark3934: 2.6.31-15
<IAmRock69> i got an error
<GodFazha> and restarted firefox
<Clark3934> ok, thanks.  For some reason, the OpenAFS install from the repository complains about my kernel version.
<robert__> anyone help with a terminal problem?
<IAmRock69> im gonna show u the pic
<randomusr> IAmRock69, ok
<jeffmr> robert__, sure
<GodFazha> ok =), I can't give you very much in dept help tho I've only been using linux for a month or two..
<robert__> can't get it to show prompt when it opens
<GodFazha> Installing flash on 64-bit took me quite long :P
<jlewis> oh and I can't use the computer on 2.6.31 either, even though it works fine on 2.6.28
<jlewis> there's no response and no desktop items are loaded
<jeffmr> robert__: what does it show?
<jeffmr> l
<robert__> just a blank white square
<dangerx89> ciao
<tophyr> Jordan_U: thx for link, i'll look thru it.. ended up finding a page on how to convert an isolinux.cfg file into grub commands and i got grub to boot the kernel properly
<IAmRock69> um
<IAmRock69> i did ctrl prints screen
<jeffmr> robert__: can you see the menu?
<IAmRock69> does tat work on ubuntu?
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here know a linux IRC client that is similar to mirc?
<GodFazha> do it without control
<IAmRock69> ohhh
<GodFazha> or you can just open gimp and take a screenshot from there
<robert__> can load into gnome
<GodFazha> but when screenshot is pressed it should open a menu
<IAmRock69> oh
<GodFazha> screenshot=printscr
<robert__> just no terminal
<IAmRock69> thats so much easier then windows
<IdleOne> flootenkerp: closest would be Xchat
<jeffmr> robert__: are you opening the Terminal app from the applications menu?
<robert__> yes
<IAmRock69> ok
<IAmRock69> here http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/5457/screenshotoz.png
<jeffmr> robert__: what happens if you open a new tab in the terminal window?
<randomusr> what are the SElinux packages that people are installing on 9.04/9.10?
<robert__> how would I do that?
<Falun> hey! question about the notifications in ubuntu 9.10 -- why do they show up like 50 pixels below the top-right corner of the screen?
<zero> hello
<Falun> and is there any way to change that?
<jeffmr> robert__: there should be a File menu in Terminal
<swtaarrs> Falun: what version of ubuntu?
<SpectantE> ummmh good night...
<Falun> swtaarrs, 9.10, in the question
<SpectantE> I see this a english channel isn't it?
<robert__> still nothing
<IAmRock69> hellooo?
<tophyr> SpectantE predominantly
<Guest12350> Just got 9.10 installed and lost sound from my Delta 1010 soundcard....
<Guest12350> any ideas?
<jeffmr> robert__: under the Terminal menu try reset and clear
<SpectantE> tophyr i see xdd
<randomusr> My SD card used to mount without me doing a thing, now it won't, and I'm not sure how to mount it.
<Falun> randomusr: oh, what hardware?
<IAmRock69> robert? godfahza? leaf sheep?
<jeffmr> robert__: then hit the enter key
<Falun> I have that problem too, the internet says it worked with 8.04 but it doesn't now =/
<ortsvorsteher> after upgrading to 9.10 my left alt key doesnt work
<randomusr> Falun, inspiron 1720
<randomusr> I believe it's a Ricoh card reader
<GodFazha> IAmRock69, I have no idea, sorry :(
<IAmRock69> awww
<Falun> randomusr: ha, yea, sounds like the same bit my laptop has
<randomusr> Falun, I should note that it's a built in card reader
<IAmRock69> thx for trying
<Falun> mine too
<randomusr> Falun, do you have this issue also?
<Falun> yes
<Falun> and like I said, initial investigation suggests this is a regression in 9.10
<SpectantE> How can I join in and spanish channel? I'm just kowing linux, it is very new for me...
<darrend> are jaunty .iso's still available to d/l?
<Falun> well, since 8.04
<Guest12350> anyone has time to explain to me how to get sound working on 9.10?
<tonsofpcs> Guest12350: new install?
<tonsofpcs> also, /nick [name]
<Guest12350> no, upgrade
<tonsofpcs> was it working prior?
<randomusr> Falun, one must wonder what kind of advantage that has
<Guest12350> yes
<Falun> so no one has ideas about what's wrong with my notifications in 9.10?
<SpectantE> no idea?
<tonsofpcs> Guest12350: what was it using prior? oss? alsa? jackd? pulseaudio?
<Guest12350> I tried to locate it using modconf, but I'm new to ubuntu -ex debian user for years
<IdleOne> SpectantE: /join #ubuntu-es
<SpectantE> IdleOne,  ohh, thank you very much xdd
<IAmRock69> anyone wanna help me with flash instal problem?
<SpectantE>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Guest12350> tonsofpcs: alsa
<Falun> SpectantE, no space before /
<tonsofpcs> Guest12350: killall pulseaudio
<tonsofpcs> then try
<IdleOne> SpectantE: no space in front of /
<ortsvorsteher> after upgrading to 9.10 my left alt key doesnt work. i have an cherry linux keyboard.
<IAmRock69> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/5457/screenshotoz.png
<tonsofpcs> [close audio apps first, of course]
<IAmRock69> flash
<tonsofpcs> ortsvorsteher: cherry?
<tonsofpcs> i want a cherry flavored keyboard!
<ortsvorsteher> tonsofpcs, no, it isnt flavored ;) its a cherry keyboard, you know it? www.cherry.de
<detrix> anyone else here have the ati all-in-wonder remote control?  How do I map the keys?
<tonsofpcs> anyway, ortsvorsteher, what keyboard map are you using?
<IAmRock69> how do i force quit something?
<Guest12350> thanks tonsofpcs will try and see
<leaf-sheep> ortsvorsteher: A hot woman laying down next to the keyboard... Now I have seen it all.
<ortsvorsteher> tonsofpcs, its an german layout
<tonsofpcs> ortsvorsteher: with or without alt+gr?
<ortsvorsteher> :D leaf-sheep
<darrend> Guest12350: I imagine restarting pulseaudio won't work if you're having the same problems hundreds of others are with sound :(
<darrend> (me included)
<ortsvorsteher> tonsofpcs, with alt gr
<jeffmr> IAmRock69, ctrl+alt+esc then click on the app
<tonsofpcs> ortsvorsteher: and the alt-gr isn't working or the normal alt isn't?
<ortsvorsteher> tonsofpcs, the normal alt ( left one ) isnt working
<tonsofpcs> ortsvorsteher: is it somehow mapped to gr maybe? [i've seen that happen]
<ortsvorsteher> tonsofpcs, you mean to greece?
<tonsofpcs> no, to alt+gr
<tonsofpcs> or possibly it got mapped to meta?
<IAmRock69> omfg
<IAmRock69> i tried to install flash
<IAmRock69> i get an error
<tonsofpcs> IAmRock69: i'm sorry
<IAmRock69> i press print screen to take a pic
<IAmRock69> now i cant close it
<IAmRock69> wtf
<FloodBot2> IAmRock69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do I add a ppa to my sources without editing sources.list? is there some kind of command?
<randomusr> Card read won't mount SD Card in 9.10. Here's the first of two lines from dmesg [    8.357363] ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver.... what gives?
<randomusr> does that mean my card reader is disabled?
<IAmRock69> a
<IAmRock69> n
<IAmRock69> y
<IAmRock69> o
<IAmRock69> n
<FloodBot2> IAmRock69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IAmRock69> e
<DisguisedAngel> A game folder I have in wine keeps getting it's permissions changed back to no access within minutes of me doing a sudo chmod -R 777 or 755 Folder Name. What the hell is going on and how do I fix it?
<leaf-sheep> freaky[t]: add-apt-repository
<boritek> hello. I noisy audio in many apps, mainly in games, like Smoking Guns. How can i fix it?
<Carsten-> Hello people. I have a problem with my new Karmic install, it was installed a few days back, worked fine till last night, when I drop to a console, I can login ok, but hwne I go back to GDM, it will not let me login, I enter the correct password, but it then just comes back to GDM login prompt again. I am using the correct password. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<boritek> *i have
<ardchoille> freaky[t]: you can use echo and tee in a terminal: echo "text to add" | sudo tee -a /path/file
<rsnake> Hello! I can't boot from a CD on latest version of Ubuntu, I hit 'boot from cd' and it just takes me straight to GRUB, anyone know how I can boot from CD?
<boritek> Carsten-: try reinstall gdm
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<freaky[t]> but i meant another way but i just found it out myself
<ardchoille> ok
<darrend> Carsten-: sudo restart gdm  (from your console) then try again
<boritek> rsnake: make sure it is written to disk flawlessly
<DisguisedAngel> The permissions on a file keep getting set back to no access minutes after I have done a "sudo chmod -R 777 Folder Name" does anyone know what would cause this and how to fix it?
<boritek> I have noisy audio in karmic in many apps, mainly in games, like Smoking Guns. How can i fix it?
<Carsten-> ok, thanks i shall retry next time i reboot back into linux.
<Carsten-> thanks for the ideas :)
<nokia3510> hello
<skx> where does duplicity keep its configuration files? and deja-dup? how can you edit deja-dup bookmarks?
<jrib> DisguisedAngel: what file exactly?
<nokia3510> can anyone help me with the default password for ubuntu user on the live cd ?
<Ioneye> how can i see what version of kernel i am using right now?
<DisguisedAngel> it's a folder under .wine/c_drive/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/
<nokia3510> Ioneye,  uname -r
<Scunizi> DisguisedAngel: could be you need to sudo chown -R <username>:<username> <path>
<DisguisedAngel> Scunizi, I will try that, thansk
<DisguisedAngel> thanks too, lol
<leaf-sheep> nokia3510: There are none. Make a new one. "sudo passwd ubuntu"
<boritek> DisguisedAngel: uname -a
<jrib> DisguisedAngel: I don't see why you would have to mess with permissions at all...
<Ioneye> is the 2.6.31-14-generic the latest kernel?
<nokia3510> thanks leaf-sheep
<laloune> hi everybody !
<boritek> Ioneye: no -15
<leaf-sheep> !info linux-image-generic | Ioneye
<ubottu> Ioneye: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.14.27 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<boritek> I have noisy audio in karmic in many apps, mainly in games, like Smoking Guns. How can i fix it?
<ortsvorsteher> after upgrading to 9.10 the combination of CTRL and ALT key ( for rotating cube in compiz ) doesnt work.
<noneNN> is there any channel for ubuntu netbook remix?
<nokia3510> leaf-sheep, it worked with <passwd> only. For current pass i pressed CR and moved to setting the new pass
<rsk> !unr | noneNN
<ubottu> noneNN: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Senesence> I need some help with installing the nvidia hardware drivers. Could anyone here help me out?
<laloune> dear all, a friend of mine gave me itunes credit for my birthday, how can I buy songs on Ubuntu ?
<jcrawford> laloune, you cannot
<billybigrigger> anyone here using dual-monitors with an nvidia card in karmic?
<noneNN> wheres desktop-switcher package in karmic?
<rsk> laloune with virtualbox or wine
<nokia3510> leaf-sheep, I was expecting a pass like CentOS has, since it asked to input the "current one", and that puzzled me in the first place
<jcrawford> itunes is not on linux sorry mac and windows only
<Scunizi> laloune: load a vm of windows
<RanDom33>  can someone tell me how or link me to how.... to install 32 bit gdb... i have 64 bit gdb on my amd64 machine
<bluesscream> senecense details?
<RanDom33> i need both 32 and 64 bit gdb
<laloune> ok thanks for your response, I will ask him to download the music for me :-)
<hondasid> hey guys, I just booted ubuntu for the first time and I'm confused.  It doesn't look anything like windows
<Scunizi> RanDom33: gdb? not familur with that
<RanDom33> Scunizi, gnome debugger
<hondasid> what's the deal with that
<hondasid> and i can't find WMP either
<Scunizi> RanDom33: ah.. sorry I don't have an answer
<Senesence> bluesscream: Enabling drivers through jockey breaks X on restart.
<rsk> hondasid that's normal. ubuntu is not windows
<Scunizi> hondasid: funny... I thought windows didn't look anything like Ubuntu.. strange.
<bluesscream> Senesence your card?
<rsk> hondasid for a replacment program of WMP try VLC.
<hondasid> ok, so i want to play my mp3'sand check my email, how do i do that?
<hondasid> ok, i had vlc on my xp
<soreau> Is there a way to find out what might pull in a certain package?
<rsk> hondasid what kind of mail?
<KenBW2> is there a gconf key for startup applications?
<hondasid> gmail
<rsk> hondasid load firefox and enter gmail.com
<ortsvorsteher> now it works xD
<popkorn> hi all...want to edit a line in etc/pulse/default.pa   can i comment out the line to change (###) and just add the new line below it?
<Scunizi> hondasid: email can be done with Evolution or you can load thunderbird.. there are also many other email clients.. mp3's you'll need the "licensed" codecs to play.. check the medibuntu repositories for those.. I'll send a link
<hondasid> i have 3g internet
<Senesence> bluesscream: Nvidia 9300M GS
<Scunizi> !medibuntu | hondasid
<ubottu> hondasid: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erUSUL> popkorn: probably
<gasull> Hi.  I do  set FOO bar; set  and then FOO isn't there.  What am I doing wrong?  Thanks.
<popkorn> TY i'll give it a try
<hondasid> and it's not on, i can't find the alltel program on the drive to run and connect
<rsk> Scunizi althou, MPlayer works with mp3's without medibuntu.
<Argos> hey all
<Argos> i want to install ubuntu 64bit which is the correct link
<rsk> Argos let's hope not every 1500 here answears :p
<Scunizi> rsk: didn't know that.. are you speaking of the version in the Main repo?
<rsk> Scunizi yes
<Flannel> Argos: the AMD64 is the correct version
<Flannel> Argos: Alternate or Desktop will both give you an install disc
<Ignatius> hey guys... I can't enable wireless networking in ubuntu 8.10
<Argos> thx flannel
<Ignatius> any help please?
<randomusr> Why won't my card reader function?
<randomusr> it had been working fine
<bluesscream> Senesence plz come to #nvidia, it makes me dizzy here
<Argos> Flannel, this is coming down fast..wow
<arthurjohnson> window log on logfile /home/arthur/irclogs/win2
<arthurjohnson> window log off
<hondasid> anyone know about 3G internet?
<Ignatius> hey guys... I can't enable wireless networking in ubuntu 8.10 any help available please?
<KenBW2> is there a command to set startup applications?
<ortsvorsteher> Ignatius, 8.10 or 9.10?
<kernco> KenBW2: Startup applications in system->preferences
<erUSUL> KenBW2: at boot time or at login time ?
<Ignatius> 8.10
<ortsvorsteher> Ignatius, may you try to install wicd?
<KenBW2> erUSUL: login
<sunking> o ubuntu
<perscitus> Whats the easiest way to remove grub2 mbr  from hard drive?
<KenBW2> kernco: a command - i'm trying to make a script
<Terminator> I just launched compiz in a terminal..
<micheal> hey, know any good easily to use dvd making software?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: then see what kernco said
<Terminator> and now all the bars on top of programs are gone..
<Argos> is ubuntu better then the prevous version?
<Terminator> any ideas??
<Terminator> using xubuntu..
<KenBW2> erUSUL: see what i said to kernco :P
<Scunizi> rsk: I didn't think they would do that in "Main"
<rsk> Argos previous versions... of?
<Fujk> to get dual monitors running should I get a GFX card with 2x DVIs?
<hondasid> wtf, the guys in #puppylinux were way friendlier
<Argos> 8.04
<Bonz> perscitus: sledgehammer, well maybe not easiest, but most fun
<rsk> Argos maybe.
<Ignatius> ortsvorsteher: no, because I don't have any wired internet, and I can't use the wireless, so having to use windows instead
<micheal> hey, know any good easily to use dvd making software?
<arand> perscitus: install another bootloader mbr (normally what you want to do(although the easiest is to just zero it out, which would render your hd unbootable...))
<ortsvorsteher> Ignatius, the wireless lan worked?
<Argos> ill soon find out ..heheh  rsk
<perscitus> arand.->  cant. need to remove grub2 first
<Scunizi> micheal: deeveedee, LiVeS, kdenlive etc.. there's lots.
<Ignatius> ortsvorsteher: yes, I'm using it now
<arand> perscitus: what are you actually trying to do?
<Scunizi> micheal: once made.. burn with k3b
<micheal> i dont understand devede
<jakobks> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<perscitus> arand.->  get grub2 mbr off my hdd
<jakobks> anyone can help me?
<hondasid> alltel internet? anyone?  help a new ubuntard like myself
<ortsvorsteher> Ignatius, sorry, i have no idea cause i am using now wired connection and 9.04
<KenBW2> is there a command to set startup applications?
<Scunizi> micheal: check out LiVeS! on www.getdeb.net
<markhard> ciao
<micheal> thx folks
<SmurfDaddy> \o/
<jrib> !startup | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<SmurfDaddy> \\
<SmurfDaddy> \\o
<markhard> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<SmurfDaddy> o//
<chuckf> hondasid: what is alltel internet?
<FloodBot2> SmurfDaddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SmurfDaddy> \o/
<jrib> SmurfDaddy: stop please
<SmurfDaddy> |o|
<markhard> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SmurfDaddy> ok sorry
<obione> hi ubunters - need a litle help here
<Terminator> I just launched compiz in a terminal..and now all the bars on top of programs are gone..<Terminator> any ideas??
<Terminator> <Terminator> using xubuntu..
<kernco> KenBW2: I think you can create a .profile file and put startup commands there, that's not what the gui tool does, though.  I'm not sure what file it edits.
<hondasid> it's a usb stick that dials a number like a cell phone and connects on a 3G network
<hondasid> usb drive pantech um175
<anathematic> how do I get a found of the number of files in one directory?
<obione> I would like to install latest kernel available in kernel.org,     but I would like to know witch modules my current kernel has
<jrib> kernco: it creates .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart
<chuckf> hondasid: and what is the problem?
<perscitus> Whats the easiest way to remove grub2 mbr  from A hard drive?
<hondasid> idk how to connect it in ubuntu
<jrib> anathematic: what?
<SecretofMana> Hey guys, stupid newbie question here, but what is /usr/bin/time ?
<jrib> perscitus: replace it with something else
<anathematic> jrib:  sorry, I want to know how many files are in this directory
<perscitus> jrib.->  Uh NO. Removing it.
<obione> so that I can choose the same modules in the latest kernel (and add a few for new hardware)
<kernco> Is there a way to change where the notifications appear?
<jrib> perscitus: use dd I guess.....
<perscitus> jrib.->  i dont need a replacement. and no dd
<KenBW2> kernco: thanks, ill use that if i cant find the file it edits
<chuckf> hondasid: what is idk?
<trism> obione: your current config is in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<perscitus> jrib.->  can i get fdisk /mbr to point to the hdd?
<jrib> perscitus: I don't know
<jrib> anathematic: ls -l will tell you
<arand> perscitus: this command will remove the grub2 mbr and disable your computer to boot completely, and this is gereally not what sane people wants to do, but since you persistently ask: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd# bs=446 count=1" (no quotes and replace # with correct disk letter)
<perscitus> jrib.->  karmic is to dumb as it installs it self on Windows HDD and not Linux HDD.
<SecretofMana> can someone explain to a poor newbie what /usr/bin/time is and how I might go about getting it if I don't have it?
<arand> perscitus: that will still allow it to boot from cd/usb, but will make it fail to boot from the specified hd completely
<jrib> perscitus: the installer asks where you want to install it to iirc
<Scunizi> perscitus: only if you let it.. there is a manual partition and setup option on install..
<anathematic> HAHA OH WOW
<trism> SecretofMana: it is in the time package, and it allows you to time the execution of programs
<perscitus> jrib.->  no it doesnt. never did.
<perscitus> Scunizi.->  your wrong.
<joaopinto> SecretofMana, open a terminal and type: time
<jrib> perscitus: you may have missed it
<anathematic> total 7527820
<anathematic> niceeeeee
<Scunizi> perscitus: you're wrong.. been doing it that way for 5 years
<xzcvczx> does anyone else get Totem crashing when opening subsequent movies (i keep it open and just open the next movie from nautilus)?
<Falcorian> jrib: perscitus: It does indeed, I used it when installing
<perscitus> Ubuntu Installer HAS NEVER EVER asked where to install bootloader
<jrib> perscitus: weird, must have gotten a bug everytime I install ubuntu I guess.
<SecretofMana> okay, that works, so I guess I do have it...but some weird error I'm getting installing Google's programming language was linked to not having that...hm odd, thanks
<perscitus> You people are in error and incorrect.
<Scunizi> perscitus: bootloader.. true.. however after install you can put it where you want it.
<xTheGoat121x> Is there any way to set the CTRL-TAB binding to switch convos in Empathy?
<obione> trism, is'nt there a way I could save modules name to a txt for instance ?
<Bonz> hmm funny ubuntu installer gave me a choice of 3 disks to install too
<Scunizi> perscitus: you didn't say bootloader previously.. just the install location.
<obione> sorry for english
<arand> perscitus: the mbr will ALWAYS overwrite the windows mbr to be able to enable grub, such is life.
<perscitus> It only asks where to install Ubuntu and what partition. Installer doesnt ask about bootloader
<obione> isn't*
<arand> perscitus: easiest way to rewrite the windows mbr is to boot a windows cd and run the fixmbr tool.
<Bonz> but that wasn't just bootloader, that was whole kit and caboodle
<Scunizi> Bonz: he's speaking of where the grub reference goess in the MBR..
<ortsvorsteher> whats your preferred language? obione
<obione> pt
<obione> why '
<ortsvorsteher> !pt
<obione> ?
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<perscitus> arand.->  except i cant. Both hdds have grub2
<Bonz> it also detected other installs and offerred to install next to them instead
<trism> obione: lsmod will list your current modules, but then you'll have to search for them all when you configure, it is much easier to copy /boot/config-$(uname -r) to .config in your kernel source, and use that as a starting point when you make menuconfig
<arand> perscitus: you can define bootloader location in the advanced settings but yes it will overwrite by default
<JohnCDI> i have an intel 2200bg onboard wifi in a thinkpad r51 i just did an install of 9.10 and it detects networks but wont connect at all any help?
<ortsvorsteher> may you find help in !pt channel obione ;)
<obione> but I could not find that file ...
<perscitus> There arent adv settings in installer
<arand> perscitus: so you are trying to get back the windows bootloader?
<jakobks> Can anyone help me with fixing: ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<obione> ok :) tnks guys
<arand> perscitus: at the last screen there are, when "reviewing changes"
<perscitus> arand.->  On the Windows HDD, yes.
<arand> perscitus: and you don't have a windows CD?
<Scunizi> perscitus: you can do that with a windows cd.. fixmbrr
<Scunizi> fixmbr
<perscitus> Scunizi.->  on Win7 cd?
<Scunizi> perscitus: not sure about win7 but it worked on xp & vista
<arand> perscitus: most probably yes
<kernco> My notifications are appearing with a gap between the top panel and the notification, instead of being right up against the panel like I see in screenshots.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<maurer_1> My friend's machine has recently had the graphics hardware switched to intel integrated. However, I cannot seem to get the i915 driver to be chosen for this, it instead picks some unaccelerated driver. What should I be looking at?
<Falcorian> kernco: That's a feature I'm pretty sure
<jrib> anathematic: apparently, total tells you blocks, not files
<perscitus> arand.->  whats safest way to change boot flags to linux hdd?
<Falcorian> kernco: I recall reading they moved the notifications down in 9.10 so they wouldn't hide the close buttons. I don't think they're movable
<kernco> Falcorian: Ah, ok.  Thank
<Scunizi> maurer_1: couple things.. first look in synaptic package manager and search for i915 or just 915.. second you might try .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it might pull it in.
<freaky[t]> how can I make xchat in ubuntu to play a sound on highlight?
<ewan_> Oh damn why did i update my ubuntu to 9.10 :P nothing works^^
<scottandmonique> make sure that the hard drive u are installing linux ubuntu is the master remove all other disks if needed it will detect later
<arand> perscitus: since I have no experience with dual harddrives I do not know, change boot order in bios?
<maurer_1> Scunizi: Already have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed.
<perscitus> freaky[t].->  Preferences
<freaky[t]> i know
<freaky[t]> but it doesnt play a sound
<erUSUL> jakobks: how did you ended up with that error ? that lib comes in libc6 the basic linux library ----
<freaky[t]> and there dont seem to be default sounds assigned
<perscitus> freaky[t].->  cuz you have to assign them
<freaky[t]> perscitus, and where do i get sound files from?
<scottandmonique> in your bios F2 or delete into bios on start up and make the hard drive the booted drive
<Scunizi> perscitus: you can add the boot flag with gparted.. System>Admin>partiton manager .. if it's not there then sudo apt-get install gparted
<ewan_> i cant hear sound since i updated my ubuntu, what could be the problem?
<Scunizi> maurer_1: sorry.. intel drivers aren't my forte
<mathepic> jakobks: Broken install, try reinstalling
<foma_> i am using ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<tnk092> how to unzip a .rar file in terminal
<maurer_1> Scunizi: Yeah, I'
<jakobks> mathepic: You Mean i have to reinstall the system?
<arand> ewan_: Try these two links (first one covers more, second is more specific w/ commands): http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-ubuntu-karmic-beta.html AND http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<mathepic> probably, if glibc is broken
<maurer_1> Scunizi: I'm confused because I have the _exact_ same card as her, and mine has just worked the entire time.
<foma_> added to the favorites menu shortcut youtube
<maurer_1> Scunizi: So it likely has something to do with her computer being confused by her initial ATI beocming intel
<Scunizi> maurer_1: you might also try booting into the recover kernel.. there are options there to reset the video
<foma_> how do i change the icon?
#ubuntu 2009-11-17
<perscitus> Scunizi.-> Boot flag belongs on swap or / ?
<Scunizi> perscitus: once you fix the MBR how are you going to choose the linux install to boot?  will you use the windows boot loader to do it or change in the bios?
<Scunizi> perscitus: typically /
<sekyourbox> okay, my knowledge is a little short in this area.. Is it possible to have an "ad hock" network connection to an ethernet card on one computer, which is also receiving a wireless signal on the same adapter??
<perscitus> Scunizi.->  use grub on linux hdd?
<KenBW2> erUSUL: found it - it adds a .desktop file to ~/.config/autostart
<spiderworm> my upgrade to 9.10 is stuck at configuring lirc... can anyone help?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: tyvm
<Scunizi> perscitus: you can put grub anywhere.. or everywhere.. why not just use it where it landed?
<arand> jakobks: that file belongs to the package libc6 (very fundamental), try " sudo dpkg-reconfigure libc6 "
<arand> jakobks: or " sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6 "
<perscitus> Scunizi.->  so I can unplug either hdd
<yast> guys I have a question..  I installed uplink but It doesnt save my profiles if I run it with a user only if I run it with root... anyone can help me ?
<jakobks> arand, i will try that thank you
<Scunizi> perscitus: ok.. I use to do that.. so you can put grub on both HDD's  and accomplish that.. the new grub is a little different though.. look for the right docs for grub2.. it's typically done from a "grub>" type prompt.
<Tiders-> What exactly is a wtf file?
<Wille> omg
<Wille> this is larges
<Wille> t
<|Omega|> Wille: lol
<dazzle>  how to use a .rar file,some packaage is needed to use a .rar file.
<Wille> :D
<erUSUL> !rar | dazzle
<|Omega|> Wille: This is what I wanted to show you
<ubottu> dazzle: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<garniwa> anyone help me please...
<Ignatius> does anybody know how to get wireless networking going after a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid?
<zetheroo> dazzle: install the rar package
<yast> guys I have a question..  I installed uplink but It doesnt save my profiles if I run it with a user only if I run it with root... anyone can help me ??
<perscitus> Scunizi.->  except both grubs point to linux hdd for config.
<zetheroo> Ignatius: Intrepid?
<Ignatius> zetheroo: as in the version of ubuntu -_-
<sekyourbox> basically, Can an adapter in ad-hock mode, be tweaked to accept an incomming internet connection?
<KenBW2> is there a way to use rm to only remove the folders which are not hidden?
<zetheroo> Ignatius: why are you running Intrepid? ...
<Ignatius> zetheroo: because that's all I have a cd for
<Scunizi> perscitus: keep in mind though.. when you pull a drive the uuid or drive designations in grub might not reflect what the system is actually seeing... yes bot grubs will point to the linux hdd for the config.. thats where linux lives
<zetheroo> Ignatius: I see
<zetheroo> Ignatius: whats your wireless device?
<perscitus> Scunizi.->  UUID changes when partition changes
<Ignatius> zetheroo: intel(R) Wifi link 5100 AGN
<Scunizi> perscitus: uuid can also change based on the position of the drive on the motherboard.
<zetheroo> Ignatius: has it ever worked for you in Ubuntu?
<Ignatius> yes
<perscitus> Scunizi.->  it doesnt'
<zetheroo> Ignatius: in Intrepid?
<Scunizi> perscitus: ok.. good luck.. I"ve gotta run
<elfranne> since 9.10 upgrade when I play video ( mplayer vlc totem ) the colors are strange ... the face are blueish  o_0 , on photos there is no problem
<billybigrigger> anyone know when we´ll see nvidia 190.42?
<airforce> guys i am looking for an app i use to have to search files on my computer ..it's sorta pink icon
<KenBW2> is there a way to use rm to only remove the folders which are not hidden?
<tonsofpcs> what apps are good for watching ATSC and/or QAM on linux? [tuner is supported]
<OttifantSir> sekyourbox: I don't remember how to do it, but I know it is possible to make a "fake" adaptor, meaning you can have ONE physical and one VIRTUAL adaptor of the same network card. I saw it quite recently on either Ask The Techies, Linux Journal, OSGUI Tech or Category5 through Miro. I believe that was the solution to your question. I remember you had to do something in /etc/interfaces, but not how as I said.
<Kapace> i just did something stupid, but i don't know the effect, i ran the command "sudo chown david /", will i have problems later on?
<jrib> KenBW2: sure, remove only the folders that don't start with a '.'
<Ignatius> zetheroo: yeah, I've used this disk quite a few times now when reformatting my laptop and reinstalling stuff, and I don't recall having these problems before :/
<KenBW2> jrib: how do i tell rm to do that
<yast> guys I have a question..  I installed uplink but It doesnt save my profiles if I run it with a user only if I run it with root... anyone can help me ?
<airforce> anyone has a good searching tool to find stuff in computer?
<jrib> KenBW2: you'll probably have to use find
<snake> windows freak
<KenBW2> jrib: and pipe it to rm?
<OttifantSir> airforce: try gnome-search-tool if you want a GUI
<jrib> KenBW2: sure (you can just use -exec)
<zetheroo> Ignatius: so the wireless device you have there was working in Intrepid before and now isn't?
<zash> find -print0 |xargs -0 rm
<zash> or find -delete
<zetheroo> Ignatius: what type of Laptop is it? Make and model please
<Ignatius> zetheroo: pretty much
<zash> or what were you talking about?
<airforce> ottifantsir: that's the one i was looking for
<anathematic> 89232 images in one directory
<greezmunkey> airforce, try "locate {your program name, file name, etc.}
<anathematic> woohoo!
<Ignatius> zetheroo: Toshiba Sattelite Pro P300-1AY
<freaky[t]> is it possible to get xchat sounds somewhere? because in ubuntu the xchat package doesnt have sounds :(
<shafi_> while downloading with bit transmission in ubuntu it stops downloading why?
<shafi_> it become idle
<OttifantSir> airforce: Press Alt+F2, then type the command. Or right-click the top panel and add to panel. You'll find it there. And afterwards it will be accessible through the panel
<shafi_> anyone?
<greezmunkey> .
<greezmunkey> .
<greezmunkey> .
<FloodBot2> greezmunkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo> Ignatius: ok ... I am looking through somethings
<greezmunkey> Sure Floodbot, sure...
<OttifantSir> shafi_: Is it possible the swarm just doesn't upload anymore?
<shafi_> ottisfantSir: is there a possibility to force it back?
<freaky[t]> is there a possiblity to move the notification bubble in gnome?
<shafi_> OttifantSir^^^
<OttifantSir> shafi_: If the swarm doesn't upload, it's my experience that you can't force it. It's usually because other uploads are more popular, and "needs" the bandwidth more.
<arand> freaky[t]: not generally, without getting the source code, editing and recompiling it.
<zetheroo> Ignatius: are you certain you had this wireless card working in Ubuntu before?
<Xeon3D> erm, I'm trying to install 9.10, but it find no partitions on the HD in the installer. But I'f i check the Places menu, it has a 50GB Windows partition there (which is right).
<daniele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Ignatius> zetheroo: pretty sure yeah
<zetheroo> Ignatius: ok so whats it doing now?
<zetheroo> Ignatius: can you see wireless network?
<Ignatius> zetheroo: there is no wireless networking option at all
<Ignatius> afaik
<freaky[t]> arand, hm ok thank you
<Xeon3D> Doesn't the installer support GPT Partitions?
<zetheroo> Ignatius: and you are 100% sure that the wireless is switched on ?
<Ignatius> yep
<zetheroo> Ignatius: is there a switch to turn it on?
<Ignatius> zetheroo: yes, and it is on
<randomusr> help help!. I would like for my Ricoh SD Controller to work
<zetheroo> Ignatius: ok and have you done anything up until now to get it working?
<ortsvorsteher> after upgrading there is no speaker button in gnome. and i cannot add it.
<arand> freaky[t]: If you want it back to the corner instead of a bit down (supposed to make room for volume to always be in one place), you could try this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/updates
<Ignatius> zetheroo: nah, I gave up and I am now using Windows for wireless networking, in a bid to find some solutions
<Ignatius> zetheroo: no worries if you can't help, I'll just download the 9.10 image tomorrow via windows and update then
<gasull> Does anybody use midnight commander over here?  Mine is ignoring ~/.mc/ini
<arand> ortsvorsteher: just the panel icon gone?
<ortsvorsteher> arand, yes, only the one to change how loud
<geekusa> Anyone here proficent with dual booting Win 7 & 9.10?  I've been messing with this for 8 hours today and am still at square one.
<zetheroo> Ignatius: that's a great idea .. however from what I am reading you might need to update the firmware on your wifi card to get it to work with the Intel Linux drivers
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<Ignatius> zetheroo: righto, will do that tomorrow :) cheers for all your help
<fiberfolly> geekusa, you should be able to just install ubuntu side by side with windows 7
<zetheroo> Ignatius: also some laptops need to have the wifi device switched on from the within the BIOS as Linux may not be responding to the hardware switch
<Lars_G> Do you guys know of any "lightweight" multiple desktop 3D (or even 2D) switcher that's compatible with the netbook launcher too?
<geekusa> fiberfolly:  I'm not wanting to use Wubi because of the lack of support for steam.
<randomusr> what can I do to make this work in 9.10
<zetheroo> Ignatius: good luck http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/8/13/435               http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273214
<arand> ortsvorsteher: You should be able to add it, just by rightclick(on panel)>add to panel>Volume control.
<geekusa> I have installed win 7, then ubuntu 9.10.  But Grub2 is failing to see the win 7 partition and never gives me the option to choose it.
<ortsvorsteher> arand, no, sorry, it is not in the list to add it...
<electro> Songbird 1.5 doesnt support the ipod anymore?
<airforce> ottifantsir: i can not add Run application to my panel....alt+f2 app
<airforce> ottifanstsir: nevermind i got it thanks
<zetheroo> geekusa: you know how to edit the grub menu?
<zetheroo> geekusa: have you tried adding the entry in the grub menu manually?
<jake_> Hello all. I'm a software developer new to linux and I have what I hope will be a quick question. I'm trying to follow a tutorial that says to set the prefix of this software to /mnt/usb but noticed that in Ubuntu, the usb drive mounts to /media/[VOLUME NAME], should I change the prefix to match that or does linux "magically" know what to do?
<arand> geekusa: try running sudo update-grub2 inside ubuntu. Does it mention windows whilst updating?
<zetheroo> geekusa: are you sure that your Windows7 partition is still good to go?
<geekusa> Well, i did a clean of install of win 7 & left 80 gigs for Ubuntu.
<geekusa> I'm in the process of re-installing 9.10.
 * obione is away: estou, mas não estou :)
<geekusa> I was just reading on how to edit the grub menu.  It appears you hit E when it shows up.
<lotec> jake_ you have to tell it where to mount the usb stick, by default you do not have a /media/usb
<tritium> !away > obione
<ubottu> obione, please see my private message
<zetheroo> geekusa: and when you installed Ubuntu you made sure that you manually assigned the install and boot partition?
<lotec> jake_ waht most people do is mount it to /tmp so mount /dev/Device /tmp
<zetheroo> geekusa: well that is a temporary way to edit it .. boot into Ubuntu and edit it for good from within
<geekusa> zetheroo:  I manually assigned the swap & / partitons.  but I left the rest alone.
<lotec> jake_ Device being what you are trying to mount in this case your usb stick
<zetheroo> geekusa: sounds good - so you could see the Win partition but left it alone - ya?
<jMyles> Since upgrading to Karmic, I have the following ailment: Once I play a flash video, with sound, in firefox, I then cannot play any other sound file, or video file with sound, until I restart X.
<geekusa> zetheroo:  Yes.  9.10 identified it as Win 7 bootloader but did not give the option to install it side by side and let me choose.
<jake_> lotec: ah, so mount manually. Guess I would need to unmount (because it automatically mounts when I plug in the usb drive) then mount to some known folder?
<daniele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zetheroo> geekusa: well if the partition is untouched then you should be looking to add the entry manually in the grub menu ....
<lotec> jake_ well it will auto mount the usb stick yes.  so if it auto mounts there is no need to specify where to mount it,  but if you wish to mount it to another location you can use the cmd i gave you
<geekusa> zetheroo:  What's the best way of going about that? :)
<jake_> lotec: got you, thanks
<LordHawke13> How would one make a share for Windows machines on a your network to view?
<lotec> Jake_ ubuntu kind of holds your hand on this stuff.  makes it a little easier for yea
<zetheroo> geekusa: do you know where the grub file is? ....
<geekusa> btw this is the ultimate irony:  This is on a 20" imac that refuses to run any version of osx.  But it runs win 7 & ubuntu no problem.
<geekusa> zetheroo:  I believe I read it was in the boot/grub/and it's a img file now?
<geekusa> the one I looked at earlier said not to edit this file haha.
<arand> !grub2 | geekusa
<ubottu> geekusa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lotec> jake_ another feature of linux.  is Man pages so in a cmd propmt if you do man mount it will give you an idea of options this works on other things also
<zetheroo> geekusa: yep .. seems like grub2 is a whole new kit and kaboodle
<jake_> lotec: cool, thatnks for the info
<f0urtyfive> :( xinerama with 1 screen sideways is buggy
<lotec> who else needs helP? i am in a giving mood tonight like Santa Clause
<zetheroo> geekusa looks like this is for you :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Adding%20Entries%20to%20Grub%202
<geekusa> zetheroo:  That's very helpful thank you!
<zetheroo> geekusa: yw
<LordHawke13> I let Nautilus install Samba because it said I needed it. Now how can I share a directory with my network so Windows machines can map 'em?
<lotec> LoardHawke13: you have to edit your samba file
<LordHawke13> I've no idea how to do that. . .
<lotec> loardhawke13: have a read threw the config file, you ever used VI or vim?
<LordHawke13> VI? No. I know it's in the shell. . .
<lotec> LoardHawke13: have a look here http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch06.html
<cdi1> i just installed karmic and am having problems connecting with wireless the card is a intel pro wireless 2200 bg  it detects the networks and tries to connect my network currently is unsecure  any help would be greatly appreciated
<LordHawke13> I mean I've never used it. . .
<erana> cdi1: try to set a wepkey for it, 'grep WEP ...
<ikus060> Hi, I'm looking for a way to display the shutdown dialog box with command line.
<ikus060> I'm trying to emelutate the same event of pressing the power button on the chassis
<LordHawke13> Oops. Sorry. One of the things I meant to stipulate was, "Can I do this without installing any additional software on the Windows machine. . . ?
<cdi1> erana why would that help me connect at all the network currently has no encryption whatsoever it should just connect
<Frijolie> hey all, I'm unable to get Netbeans 6.7.1 to run (installed from software center). I get a window in the taskbar but it just disappears and app doesn't launch
<erana> cdi1: It cna be the antenna range
<lotec> Loardhawke13: you do not have to add anything to windows,  just edit the file restart samba and you can see the files on your linux computer on windows
<cdi1> erana im next to the router.
<markizano> Hello, uhm... i apt-get remove'd gvfs and now my login screen doesn't show up, does anybody know the package name to re-install the login splash screen?
<virtuald> lordhawke13: there are lots of graphical front ends for configuring samba, bug couldn't you just right click a folder in nautilus to share it?
<dazzle> thanks @<zetheroo>  and @<ubottu> .rar files are working right now
<LordHawke13> I didn't want to work
<zetheroo> dazzle: no worries
<erana> cdi1: try 'dhcpclient interface'
<Frijolie> any ideas?
<erana> so for example dhcpclient gem0
<LordHawke13> I did the share this folder, allow access for guest accounts, and let users write and delete. . .
<LordHawke13> I couldn't get it to show in the "Map Network Drive" menu. . .
<erana> you can grab the interface name with ifconfig -a
<LordHawke13> I saw the 'ugly' name of my machine, but it wouldn't let you go any further.
<nullr> Anyone know a workaround to the "it seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder:
<nullr> MPEG AAC Audio." error on 9.10
<nullr> hello?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I have a problem with changing the look of byobu
<markizano> i killed my login screen by accident with apt-get remove, does anyone know the pkg name to re-install the login screen?
<nullr> have a problem with "it seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder:MPEG AAC Audio." using vlc
<daf_> can someone help to set up my plantronics bluetooth headset with karmic? I appreciate the help.
<LordHawke13> Damn! The login scree? That sucks. . .
<Wolfcastle> it says /home/myhomedir/.byobu/profile exists but is not a symlink
<erana> markizano: apt-get install xdm (x-window-system) or kdm or gdm
<VCoolio> ikus060: gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<freaky[t]> arand, thank you
<markizano> LordHawke13: yea, it's back to the command-line login now :/
<Will_Stout> bit of font help if anyone can spare the time.... I'm one step from wiping a pc cause' o this,
<ikus060> VCoolio: I will look into it
<Wolfcastle> I'm using byobu 2.38-0ubuntu3
<Wolfcastle> with kubuntu karmic
<freaky[t]> guys, is there any paa list of good paas? because i want nice software with neat features :D maybe i find something ^^
<arand> freaky[t]: np
<markizano> nullr: try `apt-get install libavcodec51`
<cdi1> yea i dhclient eth1
<kristian_> hi all
<Frijolie> I guess I stumped the best of 'em
<kristian_> can anyone help me get my XAMMP to work?
<Will_Stout> I've tried tweaking the xorg.conf and wandered around a few other places, even remade the xorg.conf, nothing's working,
<daf_> I've tried several times to setup a bluetooth headset with karmic and no go. Pairs but won't show up as a device in pulseaudio manager
<Will_Stout> font's way too big,
<markizano> erana: thanks much ^_^
<markizano> erana: i remember seeing that in the list of pkgs that was removed before i killed gvfs
<markizano> kristian_: i think #XAMPP would be a more effective resource
<dfg> after i do a sudo -u postgres psql postgres it says "could not change directory to "/home/user" ...is that a big problem?
<markizano> kristian_: :)
<freaky[t]> guys, is there any ppa list of good ppas? because i want nice software with neat features :D maybe i find something ^^ (sorry misspelled ppa)
<kevix> using youtube-dl, I can download FLV video and sound/video works. Flash works in firefox. But sound is missing on Flash. Pulseaudio?
<m3onh0x84_> hỉ everybody, how to pause apt when installing application ?
<nullr> markizano: I already did the livavcodec52 install even the unstripped, extra and dev versions
<daf_> well, looks like I go back to windows. Maybe one day linux will be ready for consumer use. I'll proabably try in another few years.
<VCoolio> freaky[t]: install ubuntu-tweak, there are some ppa's in there you can enable
<freaky[t]> VCoolio, oki thank you :DD
<chu_> daf_ generalising over finite cases, intelligent.
<freaky[t]> VCoolio, it's not in the repositories?
<VCoolio> freaky[t]: seems you're right; that would be the first ppa to add then, lol, let me check for you
<ZykoticK9> freaky[t], Ubuntu Tweak is on getdeb http://www.getdeb.net/updates/ubuntu-tweak
<kevix> chu_: critique of his/her generalising --- does that lead to an answer to his/her question?
<freaky[t]> ZykoticK9, ah thanks
<chu_> I didn't see what his question was.
<quesada> anyone know how to make FF increase/decrease fonts with ctrl + scrollwheel?
<freaky[t]> ZykoticK9, is it only available from getdeb? because i like to stay with ubuntu stuff
<VCoolio> freaky[t]: here; btw use gksudo gedit not sudo gedit like it says; http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads
<freaky[t]> VCoolio, thank you :D
<carlos> nick GARREN
<ZykoticK9> freaky[t], you're asking to install 3rd party PPAs and you worried about GetDeb....  you have a decision to make PPA or straight Ubuntu - but you can't have both.
<aerora> hello i have an problem with ubuntu 9.10 everytime i set visual effects to normal the system crashes
<VCoolio> freaky[t]: it is better to use ppa than getdeb because you'll stay updated; if there is no ppa for something you need a deb is fine; ppa's will install debs too
<arand> freaky[t]: in fact there is a ppa which contains all the ppas presently in launchpad as addable packages (it's kinda crazy, but if you _really_ want to go crazy): https://launchpad.net/~ppa-pkg/+archive/ppa, otherwise, there's lists like http://www.ruzee.com/blog/2009/03/pimp-my-ubuntu-top-10-ppas
<freaky[t]> thank you very much ;D
<steven_> How do I view my ip address and other info from CLI?
<VCoolio> arand: that is brilliant, didn't know that, going to look into that
<Jeruvy> aerora: have you sent a apport report? If so can you provide the link to the bug?
<quesada> other than using more memory, what's wrong with using KDE apps in gnome and viceversa?
<ZykoticK9> steven_, ifconfig
<aerora> apport report?
<[-jon-]_> is it normal for grub to take ~10 seconds to load?
<arand> VCoolio: freaky[t]: but note what the ppa-pkg ppa says: * Not complete or ready for public consumption.. *
<Will_Stout> jon, not really, its usually really fast,
<[-jon-]_> Will_Stout: :(
<Jeruvy> aerora: if something crashes it should ask you to send a bug report.
<[-jon-]_> Will_Stout: fast being faster than like 5 seconds? (if i overestimated)
<ring0> if i want to remove pulseaudio completely, is it enough to just remove the metapackage with "apt-get purge pulseaudio && apt-get autoremove --purge"?
<MattFarrel>  aerora; for ubuntu get better than microsoft.
<Will_Stout> [-jon-] there's a tool to set it to take less time at the promp,
<Will_Stout> but I mean, mine gives me just under 10sec there (of course, i played with those settings)
<aerora> it doesnt everything crashes there is no other option then restart the pc cant move the mouse same happens when i type compiz --replace
<[-jon-]_> Will_Stout: I am talking about before it gives you a prompt to select
<aerora> ubuntu already is better then microsoft
<MattFarrel> aerora; you are get lucky, i'm get bug in my hardware.
<Jeruvy> aerora: can you once you reboot access the /var/log/messages to see whats going on.
<dojo_> nice!
<DaveyAM> hi guys.. someone here with experience using SQL Server Databases in ubuntu?...
<aerora> jeruvy: can i past the log here?
<Jeruvy> Dave123: you can try #mysql or #postgresql if its specific to those.   Or if it's more about implementing go ahead and ask, if anyone knows they'll reply
<kevix> DaveyAM: is that like ODBC and that stuff?
<Jeruvy> !pastebin | aerora
<ubottu> aerora: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<foma> I am using UNR. Added to the Favorites menu shortcut youtube. How do I change the icon?
<DigitalPenguin> hey guys. I have 2 hard drives (1 with windows 7 - the other with half NTFS/half linux partition). I installed windows 7 and it overwrote the grub loader that was installed on it. I attempted to install the grub loader again from the live cd but now all I get is a grub command line when I reboot... anything I can do to get both partitions back on the grub menu?
<aerora> mattfarrel: a bug in the hardware MS cause that?
<aerora> jeruvy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/320453/
<aplund> Does anyone know where I can get help with ubuntuone.  My client is stuck in the state STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ and won't connect
<DaveyAM> kevix, no...
<MattFarrel> aerora; my hardware running well in ubuntu9.04 and microsoft.
<DaveyAM> kevix, i have one $M SQL server 2000 file (6gb) and i want run it here in ubuntu..
<aerora> mattfarrel: microsoft drives me crazy like the way ubuntu works 9.04 works perfect only 9.10 has a small bug with visual effects
<kopolee11> Hello. I want to reinstall grub after installing windows. (Stupid move, i know) I am using this guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoverGrub ) However, I have a question regarding what I should mount. I have a /root partition and then a separate /home partition. Should I mount both of these or only the /root partition? Thank you, the guide is not completely clear.
<foma_> i'm disconnect
<foma_> I am using UNR. Added to the Favorites menu shortcut youtube. How do I change the icon?
<DigitalPenguin> hey guys. I have 2 hard drives (1 with windows 7 - the other with half NTFS/half linux partition). I installed windows 7 and it overwrote the grub loader that was installed on it. I attempted to install the grub loader again from the live cd but now all I get is a grub command line when I reboot... anything I can do to get both partitions back on the grub menu?
<Jeruvy> aerora: all I can see is a pulseaudio issue, check this bug report and see if there is any relationship to your issue:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/330766
<MattFarrel> aerora; i'm just wait for the bug going fixed. have a nice day.
<KenBW2> i want to make a setup script for new installations. Is there a way to only enter my password for sudo once and have it remember it?
<zroysch> does anyone know how to install rubyripper command line only? its giving me an error about gtk when i try to configure without it. http://pastebin.ca/1674233
<Guest89086> is there a way i could login my active directory account from ubuntu desktop?
<Doonz> hey guys is there a file that i can set my aliases?
<aerora> no relation with my expirience after i read the original bug description
<LordHawke13> Okay. Apparently I'm missing something.
<aerora> but im uninstalling al pulseaudio software now trough synaptic
<LordHawke13> How can a Windows box map a network share on my Ubuntu machine. . . ?
<LordHawke13> I've looked around SAMBA and I can't figure out how to do it. . .
<LordHawke13> I feel so lost.
<aerora> if i log out the bug isnt fixed
<KenBW2> LordHawke13: Places > Network?
<leaf-sheep> LordHawke13: What are you trying to accomplish? Ubuntu accessing Windows box?
<kevix> hmm. uninstalling pulseaudio seems to have fixed my firefox/flash sound issue (again -- like in 9.04)
<LordHawke13> Other way around.
<syntaxx> is there a way i could login my active directory account from ubuntu desktop?
<leaf-sheep> LordHawke13: Right-click on the folder --> Sharing Option?
<LordHawke13> I've done that.
<aerora> so far so good
<leaf-sheep> LordHawke13: Windows7?
<LordHawke13> I've enable all access options I can find, the Windows machine on my local network can't see me.
<LordHawke13> XP
<alteregoa> what the heck
<kopolee11> Doonz: I think it's your .bashrc file. (it's in your /home directory)
<alteregoa> those mad firefox crashes every time
<KenBW2> leaf-sheep: does W7 have problems accessing linux shares?
<leaf-sheep> LordHawke13: Any chance XP is on different than WORKGROUP?
<LordHawke13> It is. It's group is "Mshome"
<LordHawke13> Mine is "workgroup"
<LordHawke13> I don't know how to change it.
<leaf-sheep> KenBW2: I don't have W7 but from what I have been reading on this channel, it require some changes in W7.
<alteregoa> whats up with the flash player of adobe?
<LordHawke13> But it's not Win7. It's WinXP.
<alteregoa> it crashs every time
<KenBW2> LordHawke13:sorry, i was just curious
<thief> using xfce, how do I disable beeps, like the one that happens when you press backspace on the beginning of a textbox?
<alteregoa> adobe crash player
<leaf-sheep> LordHawke13: gksudo gedit /etc/smb<tab-to-autocomplete>
<leaf-sheep> LordHawke13: You want smb.conf or something. I'm not certain. I don't have samba. :)
<LordHawke13> I've tried there. I don't know what to do.
<LordHawke13> I did download a GUI to automate it.
<LordHawke13> I didn't know what to do there either.
<leaf-sheep> LordHawke13: You see this already?
<leaf-sheep> !samba | LordHawke13
<ubottu> LordHawke13: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<leaf-sheep> LordHawke13: I'll google and find what I can. Those using samba+xp here should be help you.
<LordHawke13> Thank you.
<kopolee11> A repeat, to see if I get any replies: "﻿Hello. I want to reinstall grub after installing windows. (Stupid move, i know) I am using this guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoverGrub ) However, I have a question regarding what I should mount. I have a /root partition and then a separate /home partition. Should I mount both of these or only the /root partition? Thank you, the guide is 
<Jeruvy> kopolee11: you should just need to mount root
<Manifest> Hi, where can I get Preware? Is it in WOQI?
<metal1369> hello, why does ubuntu crash when i try to install it? i've used the same cd to install it in my hard drive before? is there something wrong with my hard drive?
<meeeee> how do you find out what version of GTK you have installed?
<leaf-sheep> LordHawke13: Is smbclient installed?
<Jeruvy> metal1369: what do you mean crash?  Are you getting errors, flashing caps lock?  If there is a problem with the disk that could cause problems so it may be wise to check the disk for errors.
<LordHawke13> leaf-sheep: No. I did something. I'm going to see if that worked. After that I'll try smbclient.
<Mkop2> I heard vaguely that there are reasons not to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10. Can anyone informed tell me whether they are formidable?
<Skate[9]> hey guys, im having a very strange permissions issue, all of the contents of the non dot folders in my home directory have no user/group and no permissions, it just started happening 2 hours ago
<metal1369> i was installing ubuntu it was at 60% completion when suddenly it went into live session user mode
<Skate[9]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/320464/
<aerora> back
<meeeee> how do you find out what version of GTK you have installed?
<Jeruvy> Skate[9]: did you re 'chown' the files/directories?
<metal1369> it showed an error when installing it said it crashed
<Skate[9]> Jeruvy, yes, my paste shows that it does not take
<alazyworkaholic> Should I be able to boot linux if I have /boot, /home & the bootloader on /dev/sda & then / on /dev/mmcblock, where /dev/mmcblock is a sdhc card that cannot be booted from?
<aerora> cant acces the gnome interface now recent changes where uninstalling pulseaudio
<Skate[9]> but when i sudo ls it does show the correct user, group and permissions
<metal1369> but i've checked the hard drive before i install and it showed no problems with the hard drive
<kopolee11> Jeruvy: Thank you very much! I guess I'll try that then. Wish me luck. :)
<Jeruvy> Skate[9]: try from a root shell, you can access one from the grub boot menu, if it doesn't appear hit escape during boot and select it when the menu appears.
<Skate[9]> Jeruvy, ok, i know how to get into a single user root shell, just reboot in single user mode and try to reset the permissions?
<Jeruvy> Skate[9]: you got it :)
<Skate[9]> Jeruvy, ok, thanks ill try that now
<Jeruvy> Skate[9]: just make sure you set the permissions for your 'user' not for root :)
<Skate[9]> yeah, got it, not a web :)
<alazyworkaholic> Should I be able to boot linux if I have /boot, /home & the bootloader on /dev/sda & then / on /dev/mmcblock, where /dev/mmcblock is a sdhc card that cannot be booted from?
<losha> alazyworkaholic: my understanding is that as long as /boot is on a bootable device, you should be ok. But the proof of the pudding, as they say....
<Wazzzaaa> My shutdown menu is gone. How can I get it back?
<lukus> hi - why are some packaged held back on an aptitude upgrade?
<dangerx89> ciao
<dangerx89> list
<aerora> jeruvy: i cant acces any interface now
<dangerx89> show cine
<mikegriffin> hello, is the timestamp in dmesg an ubuntu or debian enhancement?
<Jeruvy> aerora: any interface?  Sorry refresh my brain :)
<spiderworm> whats the name of the utility for selecting the default sound device in 9.10?
<Wazzzaaa> I think it is the same in both mikegriffin
<dangerx89> help
<mikegriffin> Wazzzaaa: i meant debian/ubuntu
<JacobT> hey room im having a network issue w/ ubuntu its saying im behind a firewall or router in amsn...
<losha> dangerx89: we do computer support here for ubuntu. Do you have a computer question?
<mikegriffin> as in, is it a debian enhancement
<mikegriffin> i will ask there
<aerora> jerovy: i uninstalled pulseaudio turned on visual effects it worked then i tried emerald then it crashed i did a reboot and i dont have any choise at my login screen just get a small white terminal
<thief> using xfce, how do I disable beeps, like the one that happens when you press backspace on the beginning of a textbox?
<salaya01> ghgjhoy
<salaya01> gjkpo;ljohog9t
<losha> thief: try: xset b off
<Wazzzaaa> well, it is something general, maybe you can also try #linux. or just ask  here your REAL question :)
<Wazzzaaa> mikegriffin: ^^
<Wazzzaaa> My shutdown menu is gone. How can I get it back?
<salaya01> khlogkfi6eyhhhghghg
<salaya01> ;;lkdsfewdqcsdcdcdfcvadsffslnjfgveyrtldh
<mikegriffin> Wazzzaaa: how do i get a timestamped dmesg
<thief> losha, worked like a charm. thanks
<Wazzzaaa> dunno :P
<aerora> wazzaa: just right click the panel and select the item and then press add
<salaya01> cndbvfjdbhgjkociciixjxjzhnxcxmdc,c,c jjj jjfuy nyfye
<Jeruvy> aerora: ah ok.  One sec
<Wazzzaaa> aerora: well, I mean System -> shutdown. Not the green man
<salaya01> nhglgf nuihy ui0fuy.'jp,[u0g.pu=u.o][h8xd
<salaya01> y8
<salaya01> iduxy70
<aerora> wazzzaaa: sorry then i cant help you:(
<LordHawke13> How do I change the workgroup of my computer?
<salaya01> khrteyt4uyf4ei9u ;socm v odfpjgv ofjriejfirvjn oivjbut89 vnbfkmdl
<spiky25> someone know well claws-mail to use it with gmail cause it don't seem to work here ... bad config I'm sure !!!
<Wazzzaaa> he green man only gives me log out, not shutdown or hibernate :(
<Jeruvy> aerora: hit ctrl-alt-f1 then reinstall your desktop: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<VCoolio> spiky25: we could compare; I have it working
<aerora> thnx jeruvy
<LordHawke13> How do I change my machine's workgroup?
<Jeruvy> aerora: cheers.
<Wazzzaaa> I think that works for my problem Jeruvy ....
<Jeruvy> Wazzzaaa: hey a 2-4-1 ;)  woo. good to hear.
<losha> LordHawke13: there is a workgroup parameter in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<JacobT> how is a port blocked when im connected to DMZ?
<spiky25> VCoolio what are the ports you're using ???
<Wazzzaaa> well, dont know for sure... But it is a good bet..
<spiky25> SMTP and IMAP
<LordHawke13> OK. . . That's what I'd been changing. But it still isn't working. . .
<Wazzzaaa> bye
<LordHawke13> I'm so confused about this whole Samba thing. . .
<spiky25> IMAP4 sorry
<VCoolio> spiky25: the defaults I guess, didn't change that, so 25 and 143
<losha> LordHawke13: you must also restart the samba daemon whenever you change the config file sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<LordHawke13> I'
<LordHawke13> I've been restarting it constantly. . .
<LordHawke13> Is there some sorta screen sharing chat where someone here can walk me through configuring Samba?
<VCoolio> spiky25: did you also enable imap on the gmail side? I had to do that a long time ago I remember to import in a client
<LordHawke13> It hates me.
<LordHawke13> Hates my guts!
<Jeruvy> LordHawke13: are you using karmic?  Samba should be already rolled out for you.
<LordHawke13> I am but it wasn't.
<Jeruvy> LordHawke13: what are you trying to accomplish?
<aerora> back again gnome installed again *phew* now again the crash with visual effects
<LordHawke13> Have a Windows machine map a network share from my Ubuntu machine.
<Jeruvy> aerora: ya I'd stay away from that It may be your graphics card isn't agreeing with desktop effects.
<VCoolio> spiky25: authentication method is 'automatic' and SSL is enabled, no more fancy settings
<spiky25> VCoolio yes
<cmos_> hi to everybody
<alazyworkaholic> How do I get a script to run (as a workaround for a lousy bug) shortly after boot, whether or not someone logs in?
<leaf-sheep> alazyworkaholic: "sudo nano /etc/rc.local"
<aerora> jeruvy: i used the visual effects in jaunty but in karmic it crashes
<losha> alazyworkaholic: run it from /etc/rc.local.
<aerora> on the same machine
<LordHawke13> Jeruvy: What all am I gonna have to do to be able to do that?
<Jeruvy> LordHawke13: so you are trying to map a samba share on ubuntu to windows?  What errors occur?
<LordHawke13> The Windows machine completely can't see me.
<LordHawke13> Sorry. I keep forgeting to address people. . .
<LordHawke13> Jeruvy: The Windows machine completely can't see me.
<Jeruvy> LordHawke13: is it possible your blocking the connection attempts?  Are you using firestarter?
<alazyworkaholic> thanks
<LordHawke13> Don't even know what that is.
<LordHawke13> BAHH!
<LordHawke13> Forgot again.
<Jeruvy> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Jeruvy> LordHawke13: is ok I'm watching ;)
<Skate[9]> Jeruvy, any other ideas (file permissions)? when i boot into a root shell i get read-only filesystem errors
<Bam_Bam> "sexting," the sending of sexually explicit texts and pictures by cell phone.
<LordHawke13> bam_Bam, "Procrasturbating" The act of msturbating while pressing matters wait.
<sekyourbox> why in ifconfig is there wifi0 and ath0? i'm getting my wifi from ath0
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losha> Bam_Bam: LordHawke13: off-topic for this channel. Please take it elsewhere...
<roboboy> It seems that my ati radeon card's linux drivers are totally incompatible with all but Xorg 6.8  how do I from a cmd prompt uninstall the current Xorg server and install the appropriate version?
<sekyourbox> okay, in UBUNTU, why in ifconfig is there wifi0 and ath0? i'm getting my wifi from ath0
<ssmy> What would you guys recommend for burning a bunch of TV episodes to DVD? maybe devede?
<LordHawke13> Pardon my responsiveneses. . .
<leaf-sheep> ssmy: Sure. Devede get the job done.
<meeeee> how do you find out what version of GTK you have installed?
<meeeee> how do you find out what version of GTK you have installed?
<sebsebseb> !piracy > ssmy
<Bam_Bam> losha, I pasted it in here by accident and hoped you guys would ignore it
<ubottu> ssmy, please see my private message
<Bam_Bam> its certainly out of place in this channel
<coz_> meeeee,   you have gtk2
<zroysch> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=how+do+you+find+out+what+version+of+GTK+you+have+installed%3F
<mbeierl> Anyone know what the app is called that shows mounted disks on the gnome desktop?  I'm trying to get Karmic NBR to look like classic gnome and that seems to be the last thing missing
<meeeee> how do you know?
<VCoolio> meeeee: dpkg -l | grep libgtk2
<coz_> meeeee,  are you on ubuntu 9.10?
<meeeee> coz_: yes
<Taim> mbeierl: nautilus
<sekyourbox> meeeee, http://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&source=hp&q=+how+do+you+find+out+what+version+of+GTK+you+have+installed%3F&btnG=Google+Search
<coz_> meeeee,  its gtk2   are you looking to install themes?
<sekyourbox> second one down
<Jeruvy> Skate[9]: Hmm not really, sorry.  Are you trying to write to the dirs?
<LordHawke13> Jeruvy: No I don't. I'm installing FireStarter.
<LordHawke13> Jeruvy: What do I do in it?
<Skate[9]> Jeruvy, i get the read-only errors while doing chown -R
<Skate[9]> im gonna go eat dinner, ill bbiab
<coz_> meeeee,   are you wanting to install themes?
<Skate[9]> if root can still read the files properly, i may just backup and delete my user then restore it all
<meeeee> coz_: what's a theme
<alazyworkaholic> leaf-sheep: just to check, I could run #!/bin/bash   wait 30   /etc/init.d/cups restart   exit   to correct the problem that I have to manually restart cups if I set concurrency=shell in /etc/init.d/rc to do a faster double threaded boot?
<coz_> meeeee,   a system theme  the themes that colour the window interiors  and the window borders
<Bam_Bam> LordHawke13, what are you using firestarter for?
<m_tadeu> hi all...how can I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10 using the command line?
<meeeee> oh!
<LordHawke13> Jeruvy asked me if I had it. I thought it might be important. . .
<luist_> hey i need some help... i just reinstalled my ubuntu 9.04 and my mouse is not working... what should i do?
<meeeee> where can I find those coz_
<coz_> meeeee,  you can open system/administration/synatpic pacakge manager  hit the Search button and type in   libgtk
<Bam_Bam> LordHawke13, I prefer ufw for simple firewalling
<coz_> meeeee,  for themes  go to   gnome-look.org  make sure you click the GTK2.0  on the left
<Frost2233> idk where i am, but is some going to make an auto tune for andriod?
<VCoolio> m_tadeu: that would include upgrading to 8.10 and 9.04 first; better install clean if your home is on a different partition
<Jeruvy> LordHawke13: I would add the machine you want to connect to, to ensure you aren't having any blockages.
<LordHawke13> Jeruvy: So FireStarter can only be a hinderance. . . ?
<m_tadeu> VCoolio: it's clean :) do you know the command?
<leaf-sheep> alazyworkaholic: I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish, but to have concurrency=shell, then it is common for multi-core processors to start all services if possible.
<Jeruvy> LordHawke13: its a way to access iptables
<alazyworkaholic> Just to check, could I put a file in /etc/rc.local containing #!/bin/bash   wait 30   /etc/init.d/cups restart   exit   to correct the problem that I have to manually restart cups if I set concurrency=shell in /etc/init.d/rc to do a faster double threaded boot?
<LordHawke13> Jeruvy: what can I do with it that helps my situation?
<LordHawke13> Jeruvy: I've looked around.
<leaf-sheep> alazyworkaholic: Run the script.  See if that works. Anything that run in rc.local will be run.
<qwebirc88827> i need help with xubuntu wireless connection set up plz help
<Jeruvy> LordHawke13: you can use ufw also, whichever you prefer
<alazyworkaholic> oops, ignore last post. Thanks leaf-sheep
<luist_> help plz.. my mouse is not working after a reinstall
<Taim> luist_: What type of mouse?
<VCoolio> m_tadeu: apt-get dist-upgrade but I don't know if you need to switch on the possibility of upgrading first somewhere
<mrXX> where can i get info about privacy on the internet?
<losha> alazyworkaholic: concurrency is not the right solution. You need to put the contents of rc.local into it's own script and then start it from /etc/rc.local in the background
<LordHawke13> Jeruvy: So it should have nothing to do with it if I completely didn't have a firewall?
<luist_> Taim: neither notebook one or usb are working
<Jeruvy> LordHawke13: ubuntu comes with a firewall.  Did you read the factiod?
<Taim> mrXX: eff.org
<LordHawke13> Jeruvy: How do I edit that firewall?
<luist_> Taim: hm... ill update system to see if it solves my problem... :(
<qwebirc88827> Jeruvy, can you help me set up my wireless connection on my xubuntu operating system on my laptop?
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<mrXX> Taim dude, is it possible for my company to see whatever i m doing online?
<Taim> luist_: Good first start.  What make model on the laptop and the mouse?
<leaf-sheep> mrXX: Of course.
<Jeruvy> LordHawke13: either 1: iptables (hellish for noobs) 2: firestarter (easy) or ufw (easy), whichever you prefer.  Add the machine as an allowed host so you can eliminate it as a problem.
<Taim> mrXX: If you are browsing while at work, more than likely.
<gabriel> I have a question, should I upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 or should I do a clean install? I have the 64 bits version
<mbeierl> Taim: hmmm.  already running, but not displaying on the desktop.  Right click and create new folder, change background, etc, are not working either
<mrXX> Taim will using sites like hidemyass fool them?
<luist_> Taim: well my laptop is a sony vaio fw139e.. i dunno if theres an specific model for the touchpad mouse :P
<qwebirc88827> Can anybody help me??.
<Taim> mrXX: Dunno.
<leaf-sheep> gabriel: Clean installation. That way, you won't face any upgrading-related issues.
<gabriel> Thanks for the answer
<mrXX> leaf-sheep dude will using proxy fool them? or can they still see me
<Jeruvy> qwebirc88827: sorry I'm a bit busy atm. Ask your question and if anyone can help they will respond
<Taim> luist_: Let me do a bit of digging.  It does help to google around for "fw139e" and "Ubuntu"
<luist_> Taim: its not that eazy to google around without using the mouse :P
<qwebirc88827> I NEED HELP WITH XUBUNTU WIRELESS CONNECTION SETUP PLZ ANYBODY
<Taim> luist_: True, but it CAN be done :)
<leaf-sheep> mrXX: I'm not sure. You might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #remote-exploit where it is more appropriate.  Also, I'm certain that proxies only fool the websites, not the ISP.
<luist_> Taim: but its not a problem related to the mouse model... it just worked fine before i reinstall
<aerora> i only have one last question about ubuntu jaunty 9.04 does it uses pulseaudio by default?
<jatt> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Taim> luist_: Something must have changed then.
<Taim> luist_: Outside of the install.  Unless there was something you did custom after the install?
<mrXX> thanks leaf-sheep
<MattFarrel> ajavid; are you still alive?
<luist_> Taim: well ill just wait for the update to finish... 250mb of packages must do something about it :P
<ajavid> no
<Taim> mbeierl: gconf-editor
<Taim> luist_: Let me know how it goes.  I am still digging.
<ganjanaut> :)
<Taim> luist_: expand apps
<Taim> err
<Taim> luist_: ignore that last.
<losha> mrXX: they won't be able to see what you're looking at, but there's still no disguising the fact that there will be encrypted traffic from your browser to a proxy site. If they have a policy against doing this,  you'll still be in trouble....
<Laurenkay1989> Is there a better nicer music player I remember using ragnorok or something once upon a time and it was alot easier than it is atm on here
<Taim> mbeierl: expand apps, then nautilus, select desktop.
<alazyworkaholic> losha: whoops, I assumed /etc/rc.local was a folder where I could put scripts to be run. Just checked, it's not. I'm sorry, I didn't understand your suggestion. concurrency is not the right solution? huh? I read through the forums & found that cups doesn't start properly if concurrency=shell.
<Taim> mbeierl: check that "volumes_visible" is checked.
<Laurenkay1989> I want Simplicity, Stylish look, and Is there a guide to howto configure music folders through it?
<aerora> anyone knows if pulseaudio is installed by default in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<ePi> hi ----- im changing the type of mouse pointer i wnt in the pointer settings of the theme customization but works only partially -- my mouse changes only while hovering links and stretching windows.....
<helpme> i need help with configuring a wireless internet connection on my ubantu operated laptop,
<Laurenkay1989> Whats a girl to do
<mbeierl> Taim: Thanks
<trism> Laurenkay1989: perhaps you were thinking of amarok?
<helpme> Taim, can you help me with wireless network configuration?
<Taim> helpme: I can only try.
<Taim> helpme: So what's the scoop?
<losha> alazyworkaholic: ok, first, /etc/rc.local is a file (a shell script) which runs as the last thing during boot. Second, if concurrency=shell fixes the cups problem, that's ok, third: if you put sleep 30 in your /etc/rc.local your *entire* boot process will sleep for 30 seconds, which you probably don't want.
<helpme> taim, well... i just cant seem to figure out how to do it...
<JacobT> is there a way in teminal to see if a port is open?
<inveratulo> lsof -i
<helpme> Taim, i have it configured on windows, on another partition... i just dont know how Ubuntu works with wireless connections
<inveratulo> or nmap localhost
<Taim> helpme: Gotcha.
<losha> JacobT: netstat -a should list all open ports
<Fujk> anyone running Geforce GTX 275 / dual monitors?
<shudder> I am having trouble with an ACX100 wireless card... can someone help me?
<helpme> Taim im on the Ubuntu desktop... if thats what its called
<mrXX> anyone interested to recommend cool applications
<Taim> helpme: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Goreonius> Ok, anyone know how i can get the windows install thing to download 32bit ubuntu?  It keeps trying to download 64bit
<Taim> helpme: Here is the first reference:  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/connecting-wireless.html
<alazyworkaholic> losha: oh, ok. Definitely don't want that. concurrency=none is the default, concurrency=shell causes the cups problem. So how can I tell my computer to restart cups after a bit?
<helpme> Taim my friend told me to run xubuntu, cause of how "light" it is and it dosent seem to follow the step by step things on the website
<inveratulo> mrXX: TwonkyMedia is pretty sweet
<inveratulo> its like TVersity
<Taim> helpme: Ahhhhh....
<Taim> helpme: OK.  Let's see here.
<Goreonius> anyone wana help a idiot with idiot stuff? -.-
<mrXX> inveratulo isthere a way to access my ipodtouch from ubuntu
<sieken> hiya. i've got a quick question. i cant seem to edit the .conf-files in modprobe.d. it says i haven't got the rights or something like that. what to do?
<greezmunkey> !ask | Goreonius
<ubottu> Goreonius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Goreonius> smart bot...
<inveratulo> mrXX: I haven't tried that unfortunately.
<krainbolt> Hey, guess what's shorter than "!ask | Goreonius"?
<greezmunkey> Stupid computer tricks...
<krainbolt> "Sure!"
<mrXX> guys, is there a way to access ipod touch 3rd Gen from ubuntu?
<Goreonius> !ask how to make windows installer download 32 bit ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sekyourbox> wow, did windows 7 just pwn ubuntu? I heard they have a virtual wifi adapter so you can do ad hoc and internet on the same adapter.. how is this possible on ubuntu.. cant find anything on the net...
<losha> alazyworkaholic: put the commands into a file called /etc/foo (for example). Then call /etc/foo from /etc/rc.local like this: /etc/foo &  This will make it run in the background and allow the boot to proceed as normal. Meanwhile, in the background, /etc/foo will sleep for 30 seconds and then restart cups
<Taim> helpme: There are some ways around this.  I am not sure which is the best.  I am sadly, very comfortable with network manager.
<Deaigo> anyone really good with iptables?
<inveratulo> sieken: You will either A) have to be root B) man sudo
<Taim> helpme: to do this, you need to install network manager.
<greezmunkey> Goreonius, I think there are a couple of choices you have to make B4 the download...I'd have to look...
<mrXX> is there a way to jailbreak ipodtouch from ubuntu?
<Taim> helpme: you can do that by opening a terminal and running "sudo apt-get install network-manager" and possibly "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<akyapt> does ubuntu by defaults gives pearl???
<ssmy> Anyone know a decent minimum bitrate for a DVD in devede? its around 2020 kb/s now
<sieken> okay. i'm a newbie at linux, so unfortunatly  none of those options make too much sense to me. would you mind explaining it a bit more?
<Goreonius> Bope, jsut looked, no options for Bit versions
<Taim> mrXX: This is not the approriate place to ask for help jailbreaking.
<helpme> Taim, but dont i need the internet to install?
<mrXX> Taim do u know where is it
<Taim> mrXX: I do not.
<Jeruvy> !info perl | akyapt
<ubottu> akyapt: perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.10.0-24ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 4418 kB, installed size 13620 kB
<Taim> helpme: You shouldn't if you have the CD.
<Fujk> are there any issues with Geforce + dual monitors + compiz?
<geekusa> Anyone here care to help me figure out how to get this dual boot going?  I'm about to call it quits and just use windows.
<Goreonius> use the windows installer
<Goreonius> @geekusa use the windows installer
<Taim> luist_: No luck finding anything yet on the mouse...
<helpme> Taim haha the thin bout that... my lap top is so small it cant house a cd drive, and i dont have an external one yet... but i have Ubuntu on a usb
<akyapt> ubottu:i have 9.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i have 9.04
<Taim> helpme: That should be good...
<Jeruvy> !info perl jaunty | akyapt
<ubottu> akyapt: perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is standard. Version 5.10.0-19ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 4434 kB, installed size 13632 kB
<alazyworkaholic> losha: does foo have to be in /etc/ or can I put it anywhere?
<fiberfolly> how do i give myself permission to copy a font into the font folder?
<IdleOne> akyapt: apt-cache search perl
<inveratulo> Goreonius: You need http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Goreonius> o, thank you
<akyapt> jeruvy:k
<losha> alazyworkaholic: you can put it anywhere and name it anything, but somewhere in /etc is appropriate, or perhaps in /usr/local ?
<fiberfolly> i have all the permissions checked off on system->administration->users and groups
<geekusa> Goreonius:  Care to expand on use the windows installer?
<kiwifunk> hola!!!
<Goreonius> You downlaod it and it will install ubuntu kind of like a program
<Goreonius> (i dont know how to do the at thing, sorry)
<inveratulo> fiberfolly: you may want to use sudo to copy your files around i.e. sudo cp -a /path/to/source /path/to/target
<sieken> how do i edit the .conf-files with man sudo? i hardly even know what that command means haha
<spiderworm> how can i get a list of my audio devices from the command line?
<Goreonius> I'm trying to use it but it keeps downloading 64 bit, but with my intel celeron 900 (2.1Ghz) and only 2GB of ram, 64 bit would actually be slower
<fiberfolly> inveratulo:  thank you very much
<leaf-sheep> spiderworm: sudo lshw -c sound
<inveratulo> sieken: sudo is just a way to temporarily escalate your priviledge.  You would do something like 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blah.conf'
<spiderworm> thank you leaf-sheep
<zash> protip: use sudoedit
<alazyworkaholic> losha: I had another script that I wanted to have start (a UPS monitoring/automatic shutdown utility) & was told to put it in /etc/init.d. Besides that I was told to ln -s some things between /etc/init.d/ & /etc/rc.... It was more complicated. Is putting scripts in /init.d a good way too?
<sieken> okay, thanks!
<inveratulo> alazyworkaholic: when do you want to script to run?  You can put keywords like @reboot in your user's (or root's) crontab
<sieken> also, another question.. is there supposed to be a etc/modprobe.d/options? cause i can't find it..
<spiderworm> leaf-sheep, do you also know why perchance that i dont have an HDMI audio device listed, when I have my TV plugged into the HDMI port on my video card?... the video definitely works....
<roboboy> Are there two different versioning schemes for Xorg?  I really want 6.8 (since apparently I need it for my vid card) but it appears as though I've got 2.1.4?
<trism> sieken: might help if we knew what you were trying to do
<leaf-sheep> spiderworm: You probably need to configure sound. I would suggest for you to google "ubuntu, <your machine>, hdmi sound"
<losha> alazyworkaholic: putting scripts in init.d is ok, but they still have the same problem i.e. any init script which sleeps will cause the entire boot process to pause while it's sleeping. Also, /etc/rc.local is a traditional place to put custom boot-time tweaks....
<jlink> Is there a way I can see what things I've installed since I first installed Ubuntu? I've installed and uninstalled a few different things, and I'm not sure I've completely wiped out everything that I was playing around with
<alazyworkaholic> inveratulo: These are scripts that should run just after ubuntu loads (like at the login window), & should depend on someone logging in.
<helpme> Taim, it wants my password, but numbers wont show up
<alazyworkaholic> typo should not depend*
<leaf-sheep> spiderworm: Also, some motherboard have BIO configuration for sound.  Check and see. Depends on the machines.
<spiderworm> leaf-sheep, ooh that is a good lead... thank you!
<johnny05> i have a static ip setup in my interfaces, but ubuntu always wants to pull the last used dynamic address. how do i clear it?
<spiderworm> leaf-sheep, i bet thats my problem
<inveratulo> alazyworkaholic: hmm I guess it depends on what the script actually does but from what you're saying I would just shove it in your user's autostart directory
<sieken> trism: i was checking out the aspire one-kernel and it says i should make some changes in etc/modprobe.d/options
<sekyourbox> I want to do this http://news.techworld.com/mobile-wireless/4609/virtual-wi-fi-doubles-your-adapter/ on ubuntu.. any really smart people here?
<roboboy> hmm synaptic doesn't even show that many versions of Xorg? so I have to go off-roading so to speak to install 6.8?
<alazyworkaholic> losha: ok, it seems like /etc/rc.local sounds better. I'll put this into rc.local: /opt/sms_power_view/powerview start & (next line) /home/alan/Documents/Computer\ Files/scripts/fixcups.sh &      SHould that work.
<babele>  i have a little problem i have installed amsn 0.98 on ubuntu 9.04 ..... my router's port are opened correctly (6890 -6900 tcp/udp) but the port test on amsn is always negative ... firewalled
<babele> anyone can help me?
<helpme> Taim, what is a sudo password?
<inveratulo> helpme: it is your own username's password
<jvargas105> I am looking for a post to have Ubuntu 9.10 recognize my external HDD
<robysath> babele: make your server the dmz host for an easy fix
<ZykoticK9> babele, i'd confirm that your router ports are open, you could use a site like http://canyouseeme.org/ to test with.  best of luck.
<robysath> babele: but that may not be all that safe either
<Taim> helpme: it is the password you use when you log into your system.
<johnny05> i have a static ip setup in my interfaces, but ubuntu always wants to pull the last used dynamic address. how do i clear it?
<alazyworkaholic> inveratulo: it's just I want somethings to work whether or not I log in (maybe I turn on the computer just so that I can print from my laptop through printer sharing, or whatever) & also so I don't have to worry about doing the same thing for every user, since it's a shared computer. Startup Applications only makes things start when you start the computer, right?
<losha> alazyworkaholic: it should work. Note that you only need the & for the script which contains a 'sleep 30' to prevent it from pausing the boot process. You can also add debugging lines like 'echo running powerview now' etc. to rc.local to check that it runs correctly at boot time
<jvargas105> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize an external HDD?
<zcat[1]> jvargas105:  'plug it in' usually works for me
<Arsin> I toggled my grub, screwed it up, put the correct code back in place and it's still screwed up any help?
<inveratulo> alazyworkaholic: I'm pretty sure the gnome startup app stuff works on a per-user basis.  based on what you've said I would still insert the scripts as "@startup /path/to/my/script.sh" in root's crontab
<jvargas105> no joy tried that
<robysath> johnny05: man ifconfig ?
<zcat[1]> jvargas105:  formatted?
<Taim> helpme: sudo allows elevated privledges based on rules pertaining to your ID.  By giving your login password, you are acknowledging that you wish to perform that particular command with elevated privledge.
<jvargas105> NTFS
<losha> jlink: a log of all package changes should be in /var/log/dpkg.log
<helpme> inveratulo, the thing wont let me type anything.
<alazyworkaholic> losha: & inveratulo, thanks a lot for your help. I understand this stuff much better now. g'night.
<babele> robysath,  ok i try
<pmitros> Ever since I upgraded to 9.10, DNS has barely worked at all, on both of my computers, both at work and at home.
<losha> alazyworkaholic: best of luck...
<nostalgicBadger> Hey. this would probably be more appropriate in #fluxbuntu, but it's dead. I'm trying to install fluxbuntu from a USB drive, but when I enter the installation, it tries to mount the CDROM, and since I'm installing to a netbook, which doesn't have a CDROM for it to mount, I seem to be stuck.
<pmitros> I can nslookup just fine, but it doesn't work in either Opera or Firefox.
<inveratulo> jvargas105: do a 'fdisk -l' to show physical volumes, your disk should show up there
<zcat[1]> jvargas105:  usb? what's the end of dmesg say after you plug it in?
<jlink> losha: Thanks, I'll take a look at that!
<robysath> babele: if it works then at least you know the problem is your router config probably
<helpme> Taim, it wont let me type anything, but its telling me i have to
<robysath> babele: wouldn't suggest leaving server as dmz host though
<inveratulo> helpme: it will type, but it just won't show your pw when you type it
<Taim> helpme: That's OK.  You won't see anything.
<trism> sieken: instead of using /etc/modprobe.d/options you can put the options into any file in modprobe.d ending in conf (perhaps /etc/modprobe.d/aspireone.conf)
<pmitros> I've seen forum posts about an IPv6 DNS issue (but I couldn't find workarounds), but it claimed slowness, not complete malfunction.
<jvargas105> nothing
<Taim> helpme: Just type your password.  Unix does not typically include "****" when entering passwords.
<pmitros> I just get "Could not locate remove server" in my web browsers for most common URLs.
<pmitros> Anyone know anything about what the issue could be?
<jvargas105> pulled the HDD out of a windows box it crashed trying to get my data off of it
<helpme> Taim oh :P
<zcat[1]> jvargas105:  you're sure that both the drive and the USB ports are functional?
<helpme> Taim, it says i already have the newest version
<babele> until the other day it worked then I updated the version and stop working even if the ports are the same .... so do not think it's a software problem
<jvargas105> yes it recognizes my USB jump drive and mounts no issues
<Taim> Ok.
<lnknpk04_> hey everyone...question if someone can help.  On the phone with my brother who just installed 9.10 onto his only computer.  His computer was asleep and when he woke up and clicked on his User name to log in it gives message "Unable to authenticate User"
<Taim> helpme: So xubuntu has it installed....
<inveratulo> jvargas105: try a 'tail -f /var/log/messages' to actively watch kernel messages as you plug in your USB drive, it should give you some more info on what's going on
<sieken> trism: ah, okay. so every .conf-file in modprobe.d is reviewed discarding of their names?
<lnknpk04_> He's restarted his computer and still has the same problem
<snuffy47> what would 1 use to test a server
<lnknpk04_> any clues?
<johnny05> robysath: not sure what i should be looking for. i've tried ifdown, ifup. restarted the computer several times now.
<helpme> Taim, yea, sorry i really didnt kno, this is my 1st day with Ubuntu actually on my computer
<nostalgicBadger> ok, actually, the fluxbuntu installer is based on the ubuntu installer anyway, so this should apply to people in here. i loaded the installer .iso to a usb drive, and when i try to install, it wants me to mount the cdrom drive. since i can't, i'm stuck
<l43a2> snuffy: what you want to test
<nostalgicBadger> is there any way to trick the ubuntu installer into thinking that the usb drive is a cd drive?
<Taim> helpme: I am not sure what it may look like, but on your desktop, in the upper, right of your screen (panel), you may see what looks like two computers?
<babele> robysath, until the other day it worked then I updated the version and stop working even if the ports are the same .... so do not think it's a software problem
<spiderworm> leaf-sheep, that seemed to do it, thank you, and if you would like to have my babies, the offer is on the table
<Docteh> lnknpk04_: reboot and pass init=/bin/sh to the boot parameters and then use passwd to set a new password
<Taim> helpme: I am flying blind since I don't have xubuntu, but I might be able to figure it out...
<helpme> Taim, "network connections"?
<roboboy> is no one else in the world having problems with ATI radeon drivers totally crashing with Ubuntu 9.10?
<Taim> helpme: Yes.
<evanescent> i've installed matlab and it works fine if a launch it from the terminal. if I add a launcher on the panel for it, it opens the splash screen but the application never appears
<evanescent> why not?
<zaduma> Hey guys, I have a bit of a problem: I installed Windows7, used it blah blah. Now I go to install Ubuntu 9.10, I install it as a partition on my other hard drive. Now, my computer doesn't boot to grub or anything, just straight into Win7 as if Ubuntu isn't even there, can I get any help?
<lnknpk04_> Docteh, thanks.  I'll have him try that
<helpme> Taim, ok, now what?
<pmitros> robo: Work fine for me
<snuffy47> what would one use to put a ubuntu server through a work out test
<leaf-sheep> spiderworm: What did it? The BIOS?  I accept PayPal too. :)
<Taim> helpme: if you left-click on it, do you see your wireless network listed?
<roboboy> :me thanks pmitros.
<zcat[1]> !grub | zaduma
<ubottu> zaduma: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
 * roboboy hmms.
<spiderworm> leaf-sheep, the BIOS.  does PayPal accept sperm donations?
<losha> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bugaloo> hi guys... anyone uses googleearth on ubuntu 9.10? I'm getting a weired problem here
 * roboboy thanks ubottu
<leaf-sheep> spiderworm: Ah, here you go. Now you know. They accept credit cards!
<jvargas105> cd /
<Docteh> lnknpk04_: yea, just edit the kernel line interactively in grub, press e i believe
<losha> roboboy: I thought ATI cards were notorious for being poorly supported in linux?
<helpme> Taim, no
<bugaloo> Everything seems to work, but when I try to trace a route (like "from here... to here") it shows the route out of the correct place (like on ocean, for example)... that's working in more then one computer
<Taim> helpme: what do you see?
<pmitros> Just be aware -- ATI cards have very short support lifecycles. ATI stops supporting their drivers shortly after they go off the market.
<helpme> Taim, it's just a blank box
<bugaloo> is there any problem about google earth on 9.10?
<pmitros> losha: Not any worse than NVidia. Different set of problems
<lnknpk04_> Docteh, will give it a shot
<jvargas105> new high speed USB
<pmitros> losha: Intel is the only good one.
<Taim> helpme: a blank box?  Any buttons, etc?
 * pmitros can't decide if his new box should have Intel or ATI graphics. 
<jtwhite> I think something's broke on the review system I keep getting weird way-off dates? "Created: 31/12/1969"
<helpme> Taim, oh yea, along the side: Add, Edit, Delete thats it.
<Arsin> Docteh: You know how to use grub well?
<losha> pmitros: wasn't there an intel-specific graphics problem in 9.04?
<Taim> helpme: did you right-click?
<Docteh> I know how to use grub v1 well but i haven't used v2 much
<pmitros> losha: Everything has problems sometimes. Intel/9.04 worked fine on the machines we use here.
<jolaren> How do I login on freenode?
<pmitros> losha: NVidia and ATI have problems much, much more often.
<jvargas105> This is what i got
<jvargas105> Nov 16 20:36:50 Linux-Desktop kernel: [ 4126.999027] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<jvargas105> Nov 16 20:36:50 Linux-Desktop kernel: [ 4127.149532] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<jvargas105> Nov 16 20:36:50 Linux-Desktop kernel: [ 4127.152200] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<jvargas105> Nov 16 20:37:16 Linux-Desktop kernel: [ 4153.105206] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 5
<FloodBot2> jvargas105: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jvargas105> Nov 16 20:37:16 Linux-Desktop kernel: [ 4153.109020] scsi 7:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<Cpudan80> jvargas105: use pastebin
<losha> pmitros: I've used nvidias for years and been happy, but then, I don't game...
<pmitros> losha: Intel has free software drivers too. ATI releases specs for community development, but they're not done. NVidia has binary-only drivers.
<Jeruvy> !pastebin | jvargas105
<ubottu> jvargas105: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Docteh> ...
<nostalgicBadger> i've had more luck getting support for 3d acceleration with nvidia
<Docteh> guys
<kingfishr> after upgrading to 9.10, i have no soud. No cards show up in alsamixer, and nothing is listed in the hardware tab of pulseaudio preferences.
<codeshah> hey guys, I have JIRA running on my ubuntu server.. but I want it starting auto... it is run by user 'jira' -> I go sudo su - jira, then run ./bin/startup.sh ... how do I automatically start this when the server starts?
<helpme> Taim, yea its just display options
<jolaren> How do I login on freenode? Can't find it.. /msg Nickserv login usernamne password wont work
<Docteh> Jeruvy: Cpudan80: please take Floodbot2 off of ignore, it tells people to use pastebin
<Taim> helpme: do you have an "about" option?
<zaduma> Thanks zcat[1]
<Docteh> jolaren: identify
<Arsin> Docteh: Well my friend and I touched his grub.cfg and screwed it up, we couldn't boot into it. So I put his hard drive on my computer and changed his grub.cfg back to the original state, but it still is showing the same thing
<Taim> helpme: I want to make sure we are using the same applet.
<pmitros> losha: I've ran into lots of problems with NVidia. One big one is they sometimes don't support modern kernels. New kernel comes out, and NVidia takes a while to catch up. Stability and features issues come up too, periodically.
<pmitros> losha: NVidia LTS is great, though.
<jvargas105> sorry
<jvargas105> ok pasted on pastebin
<helpme> Taim, nope, there is no "about"
<Jeruvy> Docteh: you cannot talk to floodbots, they strictly handle flooding only.  If it is misbehaving join #ubuntu-ops and state your request to whomever responds.
<Taim> helpme: OK.
<helpme> Taim, but there is a "properties"
<Docteh> Jeruvy: i think you misread what i said
<Docteh> Arsin: are you sure its using the configuration file you edited?
<Taim> helpme: in a terminal run: "nm-applet --sm-disable &" and leave the terminal open.
<pmitros> losha: I've seen NVidia bugs in suspend/hibernate too, over the years, and occasionally, with power management.
<Taim> helpme: See if there is a new applet up there
<pmitros> losha: Latest x.org feature support (Xinerema, etc.) also sometimes lags
<Arsin> Docteh: Well the first time when we inputed the code given to us, it used it. Now I tried chaning the same file back to normal (We backed it up) and it's not doing anything anymore
<robysath> johnny05: you can take the interface up or down manually, try it
<pmitros> So no one has run into Jaunty DNS issues, then?
<Docteh> Jeruvy: everyone jumping in to tell people to use pastebin when the bots handle it, floods my screen more than the guy, is all
<Docteh> Arsin: what kind of not doing anything?
<Arsin> Docteh: It's still using the code that we inputed earlier
<helpme> Taim, nope, it threw up a "warning"
 * pmitros decides to sleep
<Docteh> Arsin: whats the problem with the code? the (hd0,0) part?
<ajamison5579> is there a good replacement tool for 9.10 to allow you to manage what runtimes services start at
<Taim> helpme: what was the warning?  If it's more than 1 or 2 lines, can you pastebin it?
<robysath> Is it ill advised for me to add my user id to root group?
<inveratulo> yes
<Arsin> > Arsin: whats the problem with the code? the (hd0,0) part? [21:43:25] <ajamison5579> is there a good replacement tool for 9.10 to allow you to manage what runtimes services start at [21:43:26] <Taim> helpme: what was the warning?  If it's more than 1 Docteh: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/da1391e8
<Taim> robysath: you should not.
<helpme> Taim, it said it could not aquire the session service
<jvargas105> inveratulo: got it thanks for the help
<inveratulo> add it to wheel or something
<Taim> helpme: Hrmmm....
<Jeruvy> robysath: and it isn't required.
<inveratulo> jvargas105: sweet, what was it?  i had to go pee
<robysath> Jeruvy: i know how to use sudo, but my problem is a bit strange...
<jvargas105> Bad HDD i had another here and swaped it out
<Taim> helpme: I am actually going to punt this and suggest speaking with folks in #xubuntu
<jvargas105> recognized with no problems
<jvargas105> dont i feel stuped
<inveratulo> jvargas105: oh word :-/  hardware :(
<Docteh> wow
<Taim> helpme: or ask somebody else here, use the forums, mailing lists, etc...
<Jeruvy> robysath: aren't they all to some:)  Did you need help with it?
<helpme> Taim, ok thanks for ur time
<karix> Hi. Last night I was fooling around with wine, a program crashed and forced my desktop res down and when I put it back up everything looked completely different. all the icons were 'nicer' more detailed, the colour scheme changed slightly. It was much better, but when i booted up this morning it went back to normal
<karix> any idea what i did? I'm using karmic
<Taim> helpme: sorry.  I don't like being stumped...
<robysath> Jeruvy: nah, thanks though. I'll just stop being lazy :)
<Jeruvy> robysath: hehe, ok then.
<Docteh> Arsin: yea thats the grub version 2 that im not familiar with, if you copy/pasted from somewhere else maybe the issue is with the root=(hd0,5) part?
<robysath> Jeruvy: do you care to know what my problem is? maybe you have a better solution
<jvargas105> thank you all for your help tonight
<Arsin> Docteh: Maybe? How would I check?
<Roasted> hey guys - Im getting this error : An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for evolution-alarm-notify. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly. - Any idea?
<Docteh> try editing the grub config interactively at the grub prompt?
<kingfishr> I have Intel 82801JI HD audio, but since switching to 9.10 there is no sound, no cards listed under hardware in sound preferences, and alsa doesn't see any sound cards at all. Any ideas?
<codeshah> hey guys, I have an ubuntu vps and want to do automated backups of all data and databsaes... what are best practices?
<Docteh> with the linux line, add (hd0, just after the word linux and hit tab with the cursor at the end of "(hd0,"
<Ubee> can i install ubuntu on a minilaptop netbook?
<Docteh> codeshah: thats an application specific thing, not an operating system specific thing
<Docteh> codeshah: if your _____ was running on windows 2000 how often would you back it up?
<ninjah> I'm trying to use the "usb startup disk creator". It can't format the USB drive. What's the deal?
<genii> karix: Probably you hit ctrl alt +    or ctrl alt -
<codeshah> Docteh, oh, I meant - are there any particular software(s) in ubuntu used to automate backups?
<codeshah> other than of course manual cron etc etc
<johnny05> if i've compiled some source bits. i can obviously recompile without issue, correct?
<Jeruvy> Roasted: from what I can glean on your error it may be related to gnome-themes.  Try removing any themes you're using.
<IdleOne> !backup | codeshah
<ubottu> codeshah: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<codeshah> oh thannks
<Roasted> jeruvy - what, really? I've used the same theme for the last 10 years. I wonder why it'd just magically start erroring out :/
<karix> genii: thanks, what does that actually do? heh
<genii> karix: They cycle through available resolutions
<karix> genii: no it wasn't a res change
<karix> genii: the icons actually looked different
<Docteh> karix: maybe change the color depth?
<karix> genii: the res was set to 1680x1050 already but this time when it went back up to it everything looked different, like i had turned on aero or something heh
<h4theizzo> Looked thru some old help files from 2007, couldnt figure it out, went and looked thru some packages and installed extra codecs
<Jeruvy> Roasted: I didn't say for sure ;)  I looked your error and there is a bug one user states: Regarding the evolution issue, deleting ~/.gconfd/saved_state and (if it exists) ~/.gconfd/saved_state.tmp may fix the problem. You can also try with a new user and see if it happens too. If it doesn't then it's a problem with your user's profile. If you can reproduce this error with a new profile then don't hesitate to submit a new report.
<h4theizzo> anyone got any ideas?
<Docteh> h4theizzo: you've got a when, and a what you did
<Docteh> but i dont see a what you need help with
<inveratulo> hehe
<Roasted> jeruvy - yeah, it's a weird problem. It doesn't just happen at a convenient time - it happens at random, long spaced intervals. I deleted that saved_state file so we'll see what happens! Thanks
<h4theizzo> <h4theizzo> just installed ubuntu 9.10 x64, mp3s are distorted
<genii> karix: If you have for instance available 640x480x256colors and 649x480x16 million colors and cycle between, you'll notice the difference even though resolution is same, just one has diferent amount of depth available
<karix> genii, docteh: hmm i dont think so i checked that this morning. for example, on the top bar on the right hand side where i has my user name at the moment.. just to the left of it is a grey icon that is a circle with a small vertical stroke through the top (an on button). but when it was looking nicer that was a green shaded button
<karix> kk i'll check the depth
<Jeruvy> Roasted: good luck, follow up if it continues.
<h4theizzo> the sounds are all distorted, and even the movies sounds etc, some play super fast like the mp3 was only a few seconds long, others play thru the correct time but are just distorted
<Docteh> h4theizzo: ah your first line didn't go through
<aerora> anyone knows if pulseaudio is installed by default in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<pirofwil> I need help with an install problem, anyone listening?
<Docteh> h4theizzo: blame pulse audio
<h4theizzo> lol
<Docteh> pirofwil: please ask a more specific question
<inveratulo> pulse audio is awful
<h4theizzo> well, i had 9.04 installed earlier and it was fine, i just threw on 9.10 x64 and the problem came about
<aerora> pulseaudio makes visual effects crash
<aerora> h4theizzo
<karix> genii: its definately set ti 16million
<Docteh> try lowering it
<slasher01> hey everybody, does the ubuntu-restricted-extras work fine under ubuntu 9.10 64 bits?
<h4theizzo> ?
<inveratulo> h4theizzo: that's weird.
<aerora> you mean your hear a *bof* every time you open an audio file
<pirofwil> I installed 9.1 from a usb stick and it said it was installed restricted drivers for my video card and my system boots and then has me log in and has the [37.139882] error intel AES-NI instructions are not detected
<rosebj> slasher01,  it has for me
<h4theizzo> yeah, it was a clean install too.  aerora, i hear that when i login.  i hear distorted mp3s when i try to play them
<aerora> or the mp3 hisself is disorted
<slasher01> rosebj: so no problems with the 32 bits flash
<rosebj> slasher01, I haven't heard of any
<slasher01> oh ok, thanks
<Docteh> slasher01: isn't ubuntu-restricted-extras a class of packages like flash, closed source drivers, nasa secrets etc etc?
<karix> Docteh, says i need to restart xserver is there an easy way to do that without rebooting?
<aerora> h4theizzo: you installed restricted extras for ubuntu?
<slasher01> docteh, kind of lol
<h4theizzo> dont think so?
<Jeruvy> Docteh: it is. minus the nasa stuff ;)
<h4theizzo> it was just a fresh install, tried playing songs nad nothing...
<pirofwil> anyone know of the best place to look for a solution to the problem?
<Docteh> karix: well it shuts down the graphical programs, so for someone that runs just gui apps thats kinda like rebooting
<aerora> try that;)
<aerora> maybe it helps
<karix> Docteh, yep i get that is there an easy way to do it without actually rebooting though heh
<aerora> but the *bof* is known by me i had it in every ubuntu but it cant harm your speakers but if you find a solution for the bofs tell me;)
<Docteh> pirofwil: google that weird error?
<h4theizzo> aerora,  i dont see any "restricted" stuff in the repositories anymore
<Docteh> karix: run that wine app and crash it
<pirofwil> did that
<Docteh> or try xrandr
<lnknpk04_> Docteh, thanks so much for the help.  We were able to get the password reset.  Kind of scary though that it's that easy to reset a user's password
<lnknpk04_> any protection one could take against the passwd command?
<aerora> ur a karmix user?
<pirofwil> docteh, what is the command?
<pirofwil> sudo xrandr?
<Docteh> lnknpk04_: the grub version 1 configuration has a place where you can password protect things
<Docteh> xrandr is for karix to try i got nothing on your problem
<aerora> if yes at the ubuntu software center you can instal ubuntu restricted extras
<arghh2d2>   /j pclos
<karix> Docteh, cheers, I'll try that
<aerora> if that doesnt help try GSstreamer extra plugins
<Docteh> lnknpk04_: you can block someone from booting the computer with init=/bin/sh but cant block after that because you're running as root
<Docteh> lnknpk04_: well you could fiddle with the initrd, but someone can still boot off of a usb,cd,floppy,etc chroot in to the partition and set passwords that way
<Crast> I'm trying to pivot-root install amd64 ubuntu on a 32-bit ubuntu server I have only SSH access to. I formatted another partition, mounted it; doing  debootstrap --arch=amd64 karmic /mnt/newbuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu;  installs the packages but understandably fails on the pivot-root part, because I'm running a 32-bit distro. Any suggestions on how to swap to a 64-bit kernel so I can do the rest? Note I don't have access to CD driv
<Crast> es or a physical console
<inveratulo> This is why we have racks with locks
<lnknpk04_> Docteh, good point, wasnt thinking about the fact I was in as root
<LordHawke13> Is there a way I can make an unprivilaged 'guest' account on Ubuntu Karmic that doesn't require a password?
<inveratulo> At some point you have to physically protect your box
<pirofwill> so i search for the error [37.139882] intel aes-NI instructions are not detected
<Docteh> Crast: got any docs or howtos on what you're doing?
<Docteh> I've never heard of a pivot_root install
<Crast> Docteh: there are a few, though a bit incomplete; most assume you're doing it from a 64-bit livecd or rescue distro
<Docteh> hmmmm
<Crast> Docteh: I'm sort of borrowing from multiple howtos at once, one of them is this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<inveratulo> pirofwill: did you see: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=77269 arch linux forums have saved my bacon numerous times
<Docteh> ah
<Crast> Docteh: I can say I am a rather competent linux user, I've successfully installed distros in chroots before, but I've never tried to go from x86 to x86_64 and understandably it's complex
<Docteh> well
<Crast> Docteh: I don't feel like building my own kernel, though I know how; I was hoping there was a command I could use to grab me a 64-bit kernel
<Docteh> can you run 32bit glibc with a 64bit kernel?
<Docteh> uh
<Docteh> Crast: chroot into your debootstrap
<Crast> Docteh: you can with the 32-on-64 libs installed, I forget what they're called
<Docteh> and then apt-get yourself one
<Docteh> well i mean boot 64bit kernel and use the 32bit distro
<genii> !info ia32-libs
<Crast> Docteh: I can't chroot into it, because running any binaries including /bin/bash fails (due to having a 32-bit kernel); seems a chicken and egg
<Docteh> like, directly
<Docteh> ohhhhhhh
<mefiiik> hello i have problem i have ubuntu 9.04 and i cant mount any flash disk.. when i connect it i cant work with it.. any ideas pls?
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in karmic
<LordHawke13> How can I make, in Ubuntu Karmic, an unprivilaged 'guest' account that doesn't require a password?
<Crast> Docteh: I'm considering finding a way to trick sources.list into letting me install the 64-bit kernel, that or manually extracting the .deb file and placing them in /boot
<Docteh> Crast: you can always surf packages.ubuntu.com for what you want, and then install it or convert to tgz and take stuff out
<inveratulo> how underpriviledged are we talking here
<gdiz> hello everyone.  I want to take my system as I have it configured with all the packages on it and so on and create a backup of it.  Is there a way to create an image of my system on a usb stick that I can boot from should I ever need to install it elsewhere?
<rosebj> there us an unpriviledged option in the 'make user' GUI
<Crast> Docteh: which are the packages I need to get kernel, modules, and the initrd for that kernel?
<Docteh> Crast: apt-get install alien first
<Docteh> uh linux-image? i have to look it up every time
<Crast> dpkg-query time it is, then
<Docteh> I'd recommend testing this in a vm or locally first though
<inveratulo> gdiz: I believe you're looking for remastersys
<Docteh> linux-image-generic
<PorkSoda> Any body have a clue if/what bug may prevent vlc controls from showing? When I open vlc the video plays but I get no controls or right click context menu.
<Crast> Docteh: yeah I will, as failure will be expensive (gotta pay for a distro reinstall or a console attachment)
<gdiz> inveratulo: what does remastersys do?
<kevstiles4> Hello..I have 9.10 running in parallels on my macbook. Any way for me to get a 16:9 display? I'm only getting 4:3..
<ardchoille> gdiz: you can use something like PartImage to clone the system. This is what I do in case of dosaster and can be restore quite easily. Get a System Rescue CD livecd
<LordHawke13> PorkSoda, have you done "Complete Remove" on VLC and Reinstall?
<Crast> Docteh: but then, when my organization is paying $300+ a month per server for these beefy DB boxes, the hosting company should've just put a 64-bit distro to begin with, then it'd be a non-issue
<mefiiik> hello i have problem i have ubuntu 9.04 and i cant mount any flash disk.. when i connect it i cant work with it(its not shown like new connected disk on desktop).. any ideas pls?
<ardchoille> gdiz: http://sysresccd.org
<PorkSoda> LordHawke13, I have yes
<LordHawke13> PorkSoda, Hmm. . . ?
<imperfect-> Anyone know if nautlius will let me put like ssh://user@host and click that file to connect to that host?
<imperfect-> Also -- is there anything like quicksilver (os x) for linux?
<akyapt> at the start up i get  two options for ubuntu i.e ubuntu 9.04 ,kernel 2.6.28-16-generic and 2.6.28-11-generic..................what does its signify ....and how to fix it??
<inveratulo> gdiz: remastersys basically just takes your current ubuntu install and creates a liveCD from it.  If all you are wanting to do is backup particular filesystems, then I would go with partimage or dd
<yoasif> imperfect-: gnome-do re: quicksilver
<ardchoille> dd copies the entire disk, doesn't it?
<ardchoille> PartImage copies only the used portion of the disk
<Docteh> ardchoille: depends on what you tell it to copy
<imperfect-> yoasif: Stable?
<inveratulo> it copies as much as you tell it to, it copy bit for bit, unused, whatever
<kevstiles4> Hello..I have 9.10 running in parallels on my macbook. Any way for me to get a 16:9 display? I'm only getting 4:3..
<ardchoille> ok
<inveratulo> its good for boot records and the like
<Jeruvy> imperfect-: you should be able to use places to add a connection
<Docteh> ardchoille: dd is a simpler tool than PartImage, use whatever you need to?
<yoasif> imperfect-: yeah
<gdiz> thank you both I appreciate it
<pddean> Okay, Just picked up an ATI USB TV Wonder 600.  Any hope it this working in linux?  I haven't found much promissing through google.
<ardchoille> Docteh: good advice :)
<Docteh> pddean: google usually finds stuff if its out there
<Docteh> search for the usb id?
<pddean> Docteh, yeah I know.  Most of what I saw was from over a year ago.  Lots of questions, very few answers.
<Docteh> you could always plug it in and see what dmesg says
<GSF1200S> anyone know what the gold e17 theme was called?
<GSF1200S> i cant find it anywhere
<deacon_> i installed ubunto but now need flashplayers the .deb i found dont work
<binrapt> I directly connected my Ubuntu notebook to my cable modem via ethernet. ifconfig says eth0 is up. ping 4.2.2.1 gave me "network unreachable". I first had to select "Auto eth0" from the network panel icon menu - after that it suddenly worked. What exactly did this do? How can I do this using a terminal only?
<pddean> Docteh, I did.  It knows what it is.  I even found the LinuxTv page with the firmware drivers.  I am getting some i2c erros now though.  I also have no idea what app to use.  TvTime doesn't know it exists.
<macken> deacon> flash in in the repo, use the pkg installer
<kingfishr> I have Intel 82801JI HD audio, but since switching to 9.10 there is no sound, no cards listed under hardware in sound preferences, and alsa doesn't see any sound cards at all. Any ideas?
<inveratulo> binrapt: your system is probably configured to let network-manager handle your connections.
<deacon_> repo? whats that?
<Docteh> pddean: does it provide any dev files?
<binrapt> inveratulo err so the ifconfig output is irrelevant?
<epinky> binrapt: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<pddean> Docteh, yep, /dev/video1 and /dev/vbi0
<macken> deacon> use the software center. in ubuntu you do not have to go out and find software
<Mclovin> kingfisher: make sure in kpackage you have the check boxes for source code and restriceted checked or it might not find the devices under hardware manager
<binrapt> epinky but ifconfig already showed it as up
<inveratulo> binrapt: not irrelevant per se, but it is probably just informational, and
<binrapt> Yet it didn't work until I used network-manager
<binrapt> I really wonder why
<Docteh> Crast: i appear to have successfully started up a 64bit kernel with a 32bit /
<deacon_> oh cool thanks macken
<binrapt> The ifconfig is identical, except now it has an IPv4
<Docteh> pddean: open it up in mplayer, then you just need to find something to change channels
<binrapt> For eth0
<thiebaude> binrapt, eth0 is my wired connection
<thiebaude> in network manager
<macken> deacon> use terminall and type sudo apt=get install synaptic
<binrapt> Same here, thiebaude
<macken> then use synaptic to install flash.
<pddean> Docteh, I tried vlc.  not sure what the audio device is though.  What do I need for the channels?
<binrapt> I am asking because I am suddenly having problems with my Debian box being unable to use the cable modem apparently
<thiebaude> thats why it worked for him, he plugged an ethernet cable in
<binrapt> It used to work fine as the router hm
<inveratulo> binrapt: cat /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and you'll probably see something like [ifupdown] managed=true
<macken> deacon> sorry that is sudo apt-get install synaptic
<thiebaude> binrapt, oic
<Mclovin> lol
<binrapt> I already thought my cable modem was broken :((
<inveratulo> quit using it to d/l goat pron
<binrapt> So I wondered if Ubuntu did something special on eth0 which Debian didn't do to make it work hm
<hanasaki> where does gnome-screenshot save its fiel and what directory / filename?
<Thundercross> *WB(Travis)WB* - <+Travis> Wait... Thundercross actually chats? You mean he isn't just a bot that says something clever whenever Zips joins the chat?
<Travis> Hello
<binrapt> ifconfig up should basically suffice?
<Mclovin> ifconfig eth0 up
<Arsin> Can someone help me get my XP partiton to load?
<Mclovin> yes it will
<Docteh> pddean: thats out of what i can guess, some of the hauppauge stuff provides mpeg2 frames  complete with audio though
<binrapt> Very well, I shall try again
<sa_> can someone explain, why does ubuntu only allow the largest resolution for my monitor. If I change it, the screen gets messed up
<pddean> Docteh, gotch.  I was hoping that since this had been out for so long it would play nice.  Guess I forgot it was still an ATI.
<Sorell> hey guys, I was wondering if any one knew off hand how the cpu/gpu support was for VIA chips/igps in 9.10
<Arsin> Docteh: I got my Ubuntu partiton to boot, now I'm trying to figure out what is going on with my XP partition, I get this when I try to mount it http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m65565495
<thiebaude> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mefiiik> hello i have problem i have ubuntu 9.04 and i cant mount any flash disk.. when i connect it i cant work with it(its not shown like new connected disk on desktop).. any ideas pls?
<scottandmonique> yes i run the ATI x1600 pro PCI express and I get full 3d desktop on installation driver but cant upgrade to fglrx driver I get black screen cause I have r350 chipset use Nvida when u can
<buly> hi everybody... can someone help me to set up my smb.conf... i would like to share my home and printers with a windows xp
<scottandmonique> buly what version u using
<inveratulo> mefiiik: plug in your drive, wait about 10 seconds, and run 'fdisk -l' to see if the drive even shows up.
<buly> i am using the 9.04
<scottandmonique> 9.04
<scottandmonique> yep and frsh install
<scottandmonique> fresh
<buly> scottandmonique, im using the 9.04
<Docteh> Arsin: thats not a good sounding error
<scottandmonique> yes so i doesnt see xp machine hey
<scottandmonique> it
<finsyourfriend> Greetings. Would this be the place to ask for sound support for Ubuntu Hardy 8.04?
<scottandmonique> buly so it doesnt see xp machine
<Docteh> finsyourfriend: may as well ask
<Docteh> but not directly me, i'm just a windows user
<finsyourfriend> I just did. :)
<imperfect-> Anyone know if ther eis any nautlius autofs integration Ican work out?
<zuke> Just installed latest version of Ubuntu on HP Pavillion with XP Professional and don't get the dual boot menu on restart. Any comments or suggestions?
<Arsin> Docteh: What happened was, XP partition, defragged it a week or so ago, used gParted to resize a partition (VIA a live cd), then the installer installed and now it is unbootable
<Jordan_U> finsyourfriend: This is the place, what is your real question?
<Docteh> no no ask the question that you need answered? like wheres the beef
<chall> scottandmonique: fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<buly> scottandmonique: no i can't.. actually i was trying to acces to ubuntu shared paths via windows xp
<inveratulo> arsin: did it ever boot properly into windows after you gparted?
<Docteh> Arsin: sounds like the gparted resize didn't quite work
<scottandmonique> gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf buly do this yes
<finsyourfriend> I have no sound period. No system sounds or application sounds; i.e. YouTube, Hulu etc.
<zuke> Just installed latest version of Ubuntu on HP Pavillion with XP Professional and don't get the dual boot menu on restart. Any comments or suggestions?
<Crast> Docteh: I managed to extract the linux-image, but there's no initrd in there; and the initrd's I see in /boot appear to not belong to a package; so I presume they are generated somehow; how vital are initrd's to booting ubuntu?
<buly> scottandmonique: ok
<Docteh> Crast: very
<Docteh> sec, phone
<Arsin> finsyourfriend: Right click the volume icon and go to prefrences, see if it is outputting to the right card/line out
<Jordan_U> zuke: Can you pastebin the output from "sudo update-grub" ?
<Crast> Docteh: d'oh. okay, will see what I can do there
<buly> i am on my smb.conf
<scottandmonique> see win support = no make it yes
<Arsin> inveratulo: Nope
<Mezner> Question: I'd like to have a way of ssh'ing into a server when I log in to ubuntu. What's the easiest way of doing this?
<inveratulo> Arsin: you're probably boned.
<Arsin> inveratulo: Bah. Really? No way I can at least even recover data?
<Docteh> Crast: the tools to make it are in your distro already
<mefiiik> inveratulo: it shows me that something is wrong with Disk /dev/sdc1
<buly> is just that i screwed up my smb.conf file, i was trying to set it up with gadmin samba and it moved all the parameters of the file
<Docteh> Crast: install the package the the i386 install and then mkinitrd?
<inveratulo> Arsin: I can't think of a *nix utility that can help you recover your ntfs partition.  might be some microsoft utilities out there
<buly> can yo show me a pastebin of your smb.conf scottandmonique
<finsyourfriend> It's set to VIA 8237, which is a chipset, I believe.
<scottandmonique> and further done in shared definitions make browseable from no to yes
<Nathanial> I have found documentation on partioning but not specifically on how to put the OS on one side and data for the multi-disk file server on the other.  Can someone point me to the right direction to pursue?
<scottandmonique> change the read rite to no
<scottandmonique> read only = no
<omedlomis> ok first
<omedlomis> I cant get my CD-drive to open booting the Ubuntu 9.10 LiveCD?
<scottandmonique> buly as for the printer set up a netwrok printer un ubuntu pritner set upo
<scottandmonique> and point it to the network shared printer
<inveratulo> mefiiik: can you show a pastebin of 'fdisk -l /dev/sdc' and maybe 'tail -n 50 /var/log/messages'
<scottandmonique> select the closes driver to ur printer and you should be up and away
<scottandmonique> omedlomis why would u want to open it during boot
<inveratulo> omedlomis: 'eject cdrom' ?  or are you currently booting off of that CD?  if so you cant' eject :-P
<omedlomis> well I already booted it..
<mefiiik> inveratuldo: ok but wait i have it in czech language so i will try change language and restart pc
<omedlomis> i am booting off that CD..
<omedlomis> crap
<omedlomis> i thought you could take the CD out
<omedlomis> after ubuntu startred up?
<omedlomis> am i wrong?
<FloodBot2> omedlomis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scottandmonique> so u have installed it but it continues to boot cd
<buly> scottandmonique, can you show me a copy of your smb.conf file ??
<omedlomis> no
<omedlomis> I put the CD in
<scottandmonique> did you just change what I told you
<scottandmonique> buly
<omedlomis> I seleected english.. and it started up
<omedlomis> now I'm just fidgeting with the desktop.. trying to ope nthe CD drive
<inveratulo> yea once you've booted into the live environment you cannot just eject the cdrom, this would make ubuntu angry
<omedlomis> well
<omedlomis> if i install it
<fsufitch> hey, i'm having a problem with my gnome power manager in ubuntu. I'm on a laptop, and it uses the laptop's battery and shows the level just fine when it's unplugged, but if i plug it in, it immediately says 100% and doesn't charge unless th elevel was initially lower than around 30%
<omedlomis> i can awlays uninstall it right
<omedlomis> right?????????
<sa_> Does anyone know, why can't I change my resolution? The screen gets messed up
<fsufitch> anyone else seen this problem / know what causes it? it's happened since i upgraded to 9.10
<bazhang> !enter | omedlomis
<ubottu> omedlomis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<omedlomis> ok..
<scottandmonique> sa what vid card u useing
<omedlomis> oops
<Nathanial> I have found documentation on partioning but not specifically on how to put the OS on one side and data for the multi-disk file server on the other.  Can someone point me to the right direction to pursue?
<taofd> when clicking a link on one workspace, it will open up in firefox (which is located on another workspace) but not switch over to that workspace, how do I configure it so that when I click on a link and it opens up another window, it will automatically switch to that active workspace?
<omedlomis> But yea.. If I install ubuuntu I can install it ALONG with Windaz.. and i can always uninstall ubuntu right?
<DisguisedAngel> I keep changing the permissions on a folder so that I can access it but something keeps changing it back to no access OVER AND OVER AND OVER... I have done, chown, chmod and even used the graphical approach but nothing makes the permissions stick. Someone please help me, it's really beginning to piss me off.
<bazhang> omedlomis, correct
<inveratulo> omedlomis: if its your first time with linux I recommend not installing it on your main computer, try to find an older pc to play around with
<omedlomis> i need to lrn
<buly> scottandmonique: no, i didn't... my smb.conf file is completly transformed
<omedlomis> as long as it wont override windows and i can unintall
<omedlomis> im good
<taofd> anyone know?
<bazhang> omedlomis, you can
<scottandmonique> buly it is not the done thing to see into ubuntu from xp but u can see xp/vista/mac from ubuntu and share there printers just put the file in there shared
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html omedlomis here is a good guide
<buly> cottandmonique: can you show me your smb.conf ??
<mefiiik> inveratulo: its in czech.. is it problem?:(
<omedlomis> ok during installation
<omedlomis> it tells me i alrady have a parition mounted on /dev/sda
<omedlomis> i assume thats windows
<omedlomis> i want to click NO.. right
<omedlomis> like.. I DONT want the installer to unmount that..
<omedlomis> right
<taofd> when clicking a link on one workspace, it will open up in firefox (which is located on another workspace) but not switch over to that workspace, how do I configure it so that when I click on a link and it opens up another window, it will automatically switch to that active workspace?
<bazhang> omedlomis, dont use the enter key so much, its hard to read your posts
<taofd> in other words I want to be switched over to any workspace in which an app is active... so if I open a new app, but it is placed on another workspace, it should switch over to that
<omedlomis> It told me I already have a parition mounted on /dev/sda, which I assume is my Windows parition, I want to select no, meaning I DON'T want the Installer to unmount that parition
<bazhang> omedlomis, I suggest you take a look at the guide I linked you
<inveratulo> mefiiik: hehe post it anyway lemme see if i can make ends of it
<LordHawke13> Docteh: Hey Docteh. You got any idea how I'd make a passwordless unpriviledged 'guest' account?
<inveratulo> mefiiik: plug it in, wait 10 seconds then the two commands from earlier
<omedlomis> welll bazhang can you answer my question?
<omedlomis> I think it's quite a simple question.. just one I don't know the answer too
<mefiiik> inveratulo:ok
<amity> ubuntu9.10 studio rooks  jusk got win 7 u have not installed yet
<sprockets2000> anyone have a gateway FX
<omedlomis> It told me I already have a parition mounted on /dev/sda, which I assume is my Windows parition, I want to select no, meaning I DON'T want the Installer to unmount that parition
<sprockets2000> that can still make the recovery cd
<inveratulo> omedlomis: if you're using the GUI installer it should tell you what's installedon each partition
<omedlomis> you know what I'm just going to do it
<omedlomis> if i end up losing vista
<omedlomis> you all will PAY
<test34> boxee + karmic?
<inveratulo> omedlomis: if you lose vista you will not have lost much tbh.  fyi it will detect win7 bootloader
<bazhang> omedlomis, I suggest you slow down and read up on it.
<bazhang> omedlomis, I gave you a very good guide to peruse, you should first do so.
<webbb82> i just installed a gnome panel applet that lets you use it  as a title bar for any app your running so insted of clickin then corner of the window to minamise it you do it in the panel "to save space"  is there a way to take off the normal close/minamise bar to save room
<inveratulo> god i wish i had a channel this nice when i started to learn gentoo many many years ago
<amity> omedlomis work with a clean drive no personal data
<omedlomis> i can't
<test34> omedlomis, you should be thankful if you loose vista
<omedlomis> do you think if I could that I wouldnt?
<buly> cottandmonique: thank you :)
<omedlomis> I want to select Specify Paritions Manually (advanced) right?
<Docteh> Crast: any luck?
<sprockets2000> anyone have a gateway fx notebook
<omedlomis> I want to select Specify Paritions Manually (advanced) right?
<bazhang> omedlomis, not really , especially if you dont know what you are doing
<amity> yes are you going to wipe vista
<inveratulo> omedlomis: yes but don't use ALL the free space... if you're just playing around give yourself 15-30 gb
<omedlomis> i DO NOT WANT TO WIP VISTA
<mefiiik> inveratulo: http://pastebin.com/m1a1686f6 hope u could read it maybe i can little bit translate it:D
<amity> root / and swp
<omedlomis> amity the other option says to erase both my HDD's and install ubuntu there..
<bazhang> omedlomis, use the guided installer
<Guest88601> does ubuntu NBR have a dedicated IRC channel?
<bazhang> Guest88601, this is it
<Guest88601> k
<Nathanial> I have a blank harddrive and I'm installing ubuntu.  when I install it will it let me install it on a partion so its the only thing on there? and if so how big should i make it if I only want the OS on there?
<Guest88601> thnx
<inveratulo> mefiiik: what was your original issue?  I have since forgotten heh.  Looks like your usb drive is formatted Fat32
<test34> http://it.slashdot.org/story/09/11/16/0113249/The-First-Windows-7-Zero-Day-Exploit
<Guest88601> nathanial, 10GB
<bazhang> test34, dont paste that here
<Mclovin> lol
<mefiiik> inveratulo: when i connect that device its not shown on my desktop and i cant work with it
<LordHawke13> Nathania: It will. Choose use entire harddisk or select pick partitions manually. When you do, check the "format" box.
<mefiiik> inveratulo: linux can work with FAT32?:D
<test34> bazhang, I didn't paste it, I used dragon dictate
<Arsin> mefiiik: Work with? Install on or read?
<inveratulo> mefiiik: paste your 'df -h'
<bazhang> test34, it does not matter it has nothing to with ubuntu support.
<Guest88601> test34, be careful...
<Nathanial> LordHawke13: Will I have to partion it before I install? or will unbuntu provide a tool for me to do so
<LordHawke13> Arsin, Read.
<bostrt> okay, My printer usually works fine but every once in a while it will consistently say "may not be connected"
<laurel> when you get to the install on entire hard drive page say install along side existing OS and drag the bar at the bottom
<bostrt> It is connected, i have tried re-setting pu the printer
<bostrt> up*
<LordHawke13> Nathanial, You could. Not if it's already partitioned. . .
<mefiiik> Arsin: read.. its psp so i want copy files from/to it
<amity> are you installing?
<laurel> ubuntu provides it
<dr3mro> please is there a liberary player like itunes for linux
<LordHawke13> Nathanial, You don't have to if it's already parted. But you could if you wanted too. . .
<inveratulo> mefiiik: also i'm curious, does ubuntu mount any other volumes to the desktop?  other usb keys?  CD-ROMs?
<deacon_> thanks much macken
<Nathanial> LordHawke13: Its not already done.  I just needed to find out if I had to before the install.  I wanted to have the data seperate
<LordHawke13> Nathanial, I'd go the entire hardidsk because Ubuntu's all you need and you can always resize. . .
<mefiiik> inveratulo: CD/DVD yes also USB modem.. but not flash disks and this psp:(
<amity> tangerine
<amity> music server using DAAP
<Nathanial> LordHawke13: Yes but if I have to reinstall I don't want to lose the data... Especailly if I'm successful in making this into a file server like I want.
<amity> rhythmbox
<amity> music player and organizer for GNOME
<bazhang> Nathanial, you may consider making a separate home partition then
<inveratulo> mefiiik: what version of ubuntu?  which window manageR?
<mefiiik> inveratulo:http://pastebin.com/m5a83c504
<amity> get to the swap
<LordHawke13> Nathanial, If you have to reinstall, the partitioner on the live cd can resize your original partition to make room.
<omedlomis> If I wanted to get ndiswrapper, but I was offline, what would I do?
<Nathanial> bazhang: What would that do.... I haven't partioned before, so please excuse my ignorance
<test34> omedlomis, if you have the phone you could have someone tell you the source code
<LordHawke13> Nathanial, you're not risking anything by going all in. Shrinking it before reinstall is an option.
<mefiiik> inveratulo: its 9.04... window manager? what do you mean by that?...
<taofd> i would like compiz to switch me to my workspace whenever an application and that workspace requires attention, how do i do this?
<inveratulo> mefiiik: like xfce, or something other than gnome
<mefiiik> inveratulo: no i am using just gnome
<ardchoille> xfce and gnome are deesktop environments, not window managers
<newbie002> Hi, I'd like to build a ubuntu machine, I want to put mythtv on it, and hoping to do HDMI output,, is that possible? Any suggestions for video cards to avoid?
<Nathanial> LordHawke13: I see.  After I install I can have the personal files saved on the other partion  right?  so the OS is seperate
<LordHawke13> mefiiik, In 9.04, Nautilus is probably your Window Manager.
<ardchoille> nautilus is a file manager, gnome uses metacity for its window manager
<LordHawke13> Nathanial, Yeah. Just shrink the original and install to a new partition and pull the files from the old to the new. I had to do it when I screwed up the bootloader like a dumbass.
<fiberfolly> what is the easiest way to add a font to open office?  I can't seem to get permissions to actually copy it to the appropriate folder
<jonz> fiberfolly, are you folwing a tutorial of some sort?
<Nathanial> LordHawke13: Oh ok, that makes sense.  Thanks
<LordHawke13> Nathanial, Say I installed 9.10 to the entire disk and janked it up. I can put 9.04 live cd in and shrink the 9.10 partition to make room for 9.04. I can then boot to 9.04 and puul my files from 9.10 before canning it.
<fiberfolly> jonz:  No, trying to follow what I am finding on the ubuntu forums
<Nathanial> LordHawke13, sweet
<jonz> fiberfolly: are you looking for microsoft fonts? any in particular, is what i mean, that you're looking for ?
<LordHawke13> Nathanial, See. No risks. I'd like to see Windows do it. All I've ever seen is "DELETE" and "MAKE NEW"
<LordHawke13> Nathanial, LAWL'z!!
<fiberfolly> jonz:  No I have a special font someone made to make knitting charts that I want to install
<Nathanial> haha, yeah
<jodi25> How can I install kde 4.3.3 in ubuntu karmic?
<inveratulo> mefiiik: I'm at a loss then, you could try install gnome-volume-manager but all this stuff should work right out of the box.  the sure fire method would be to execute the mount yourself e.g. mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/path/folder
<fiberfolly> jonz:  The website I got it from is by a ubuntu user
<ardchoille> jodi25: if it's not in the repos, you'll have to compile it
<jodi25> is there a source for it?
<LordHawke13> Nathanial, You probably wouldn't know how to make a user without a password, would you? Like an unprivilidged 'guest' account?
<mefiiik> inveratulo: ok i will try it.. thanks for help:)
<inveratulo> GL!
<jonz> fiberfolly: the first forum i just found says that fonts are system-specific and not openoffice-specific. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197830 - i'm not at my machine, so i can't do this, but go to nautilus (your file manager) and hit  ctrl+L and type fonts:///
<ardchoille> jodi25: not sure about 4.3.3, try the kde.org site
<jodi25> ok thank you
<LordHawke13> Night, all!!
<ardchoille> jonz: iirc fonts:/// doesn't work anymore
<ardchoille> the fonts are kept in /usr/share/fonts
<fiberfolly> jonz: not sure how to go to my file manager
<ardchoille> I simply copied mine to that dir and they worked
<kostkon> fiberfolly, ubuntu ver?
<finsyourfriend> ﻿Vids from Apple play sound and video. Vids from Youtube play just video, no sound. System sounds play, Flash installed, Ubuntu restricted extras installed, CD's play, so what's missing?
<jonz> ardchoille: did you need admin privelege?
<syrius> how do I change the menu layout in the panel to the debian layout?
<ardchoille> jonz: yes, since /usr/share/fonts is a system dir
<logikos> hi, i just physicaly instaled a 1.5TB hdd into my system ... how do i find and partition it in ubuntu please?
<syrius> when I edit the menu and check mark debian it doesn't work
<logikos> i've currently booted to the startup cd ... but i dont want to instal to this hdd
<omedlomis> guys.. kind of off-topic but still on-topic
<finsyourfriend> Interesting problem I'm having...
<joomla_user_> an1 good with joomla?
<omedlomis> actually nvm
<shady-sheep> logikos: "sudo fdisk -l" to see if it detect the 1.5TB.
<sa_> finsyourfriend: did you try changing pulseaudio to alsa?
<fiberfolly> kostkon: Jaunty
<jonz> okay, then fiberfolly - that's your answer: you need administrator priveleges to put the new font in the proper irectory (ardchiolle says /usr/share/fonts/)
<newbie002> Hi, I'd like to build a ubuntu machine, I want to put mythtv on it, and hoping to do HDMI output,, is that possible? Any suggestions for video cards to avoid?
<shady-sheep> logikos: I suppose you want gparted
<finsyourfriend> Yes. No joy.
<lololol> i was wondering
<jonz> joomla_user_: what do you need?
<kostkon> fiberfolly, you can put in it your .fonts folder
<devkhadka> how to recover deleted files from specific directory only  can any one help me
<logikos> shady-sheep: ty, i'll try that then come back
<lololol> how do i add a terminal command as an autostarted sorta thing?
<fiberfolly> jonz:  I know i need adminstrator priveleges, but I can't seem to find a way to get them
<ardchoille> kostkon: that will work, but won't be system-0wide
<ardchoille> *wide
<kostkon> ardchoille, yeah
<mefiiik> inveratulo: so it work i use "mount /dev/sdc1 /media/ and finally i can work with it... THANK YOU very much!!!:)
<sa_> finsyourfriend: try rebooting
<jonz> fiberfolly: try going to your command line: gtk-sudo nautilus
<ardchoille> !sudo | fiberfolly
<ubottu> fiberfolly: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kostkon> fiberfolly, do you have more that one user on your system?
<fiberfolly> jonz:  Thank you, will try that
<inveratulo> mefiiik: You're welcome.  If you get time try to play around with the gnome-volume-manager, i think it will have some granular controls that will automount stuff for you
<jonz> fiberfolly - so you are aware of the dangers of what you'll be doing: also read what ubottu said
<ardchoille> jonz: fiberfolly  it's gksudo
<fiberfolly> kostkon:  No, I am the only user
<jonz> ardchoille: gksudo, thanks
<kostkon> fiberfolly, ok
<mefiiik> inveratulo: ok i will try it:)
<lololol> how do i add a terminal command as an autostarted sorta thing?
<devkhadka> do any one know how to reocver delted files from specific directory only
<ardchoille> lololol: can you elaborate on that?
<^c|0ud^> Can anyone help me with an init.d script issue, I can run the script when I login but it won't autostart when PC turns on
<inveratulo> mefiiik: oh and you might want to make a more specific directory to mount it to. mounting directly to /media/ isn't good practice :-P
<joomla_user_> make a batch file
<joomla_user_> use the *.* command
<joomla_user_> make it execute once it gets into the file system
<lololol> you know, for example, i know how to make an application autostart, like autostarting lxpanel in openbox
<lololol> but this wont start up terminal commands
<kostkon> lololol, system → prefs → sessions or on 9.10 system → prefs → startup applications or something like that
<inveratulo> lololol: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<lololol> like sudo blah blah
<colloguy> is there a xmodmap file that ubuntu reads from, when configuring a newly connected keyboard?
<joshritger> I am trying to install an app from source, I have run configure and get an error saying that gtk+-2.0.pc wasn't found, I have tried apt-file search gtk+-2.0.pc. That picks nothing up, am I doing something wrong?
<fiberfolly> thanks, I will read the link ubottu sent.  I appreciate all help.
<logikos> shady-sheep: when i did the fdisk -l it saw the disk, and said it had no partitions (which is correct) when i ran gparted it said it cant open /dev/sdb because it had an invalid label?
<lololol> inveratulo: that advice is useless you know
<lololol> i cant start up something like sudo aptitude blah
<^c|0ud^> can anyone help me with this init.d script issue I am having
<lololol> like i could
<logikos> or rather unreciganized lable
<lololol> gedit
<shady-sheep> logikos: I'm not sure. I know you want gparted because it's GUI partition editor.
<lololol> because its an application meant to be run in terminal
<lololol> duh?
<shady-sheep> logikos: You should need to format it first before you can label it.
<inveratulo> lololol: I see.  Good luck with your problem then
<logikos> i dont care if its gui or not .. is there a cli editor?
<logikos> it says it cant open it because it has an unreciganized lable
<logikos> is there a way to set a new label
<imperfect-> fuck
<lololol> there should be a way to make a script
<logikos> how do you formate a drive thats not even partitioned
<ardchoille> lololol: go to System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications make a new command and use something like: sh -c "gedit /file"
<lololol> like a batch script on windows
<logikos> that makes no sence
<UbuntuSucks> sup
<UbuntuSucks> ubuntu sucks
<lololol> hah
<UbuntuSucks> ubuntu suxs
<Silent_Echo> lol
<bazhang> UbuntuSucks, wrong channel for you then
<lololol> ardchoille: elaborate
<joshritger> can anyone tell me how to resolve a missing package that is needed to install from source
<UbuntuSucks> nah ubuntu sucks
<UbuntuSucks> thats the bottom line
<bazhang> UbuntuSucks, please desist
<UbuntuSucks> nah
<UbuntuSucks> ban me
<inveratulo> Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.
<mefiiik> inveratulo: so how can i unmount it?:D
<logikos> can anyone tell me please how to partition a new 1.5 TB hdd, when i run gparted from the cli it says it cant open /dev/sdb because it has an unreciganized label
<DareDevil0> Does anybody here use endian fw
<UbuntuSucks> ubuntu sucks
<bazhang> UbuntuSucks, please stop that
<UbuntuSucks> nah
<kostkon> UbuntuSucks, mac user eh? adium? lame
<UbuntuSucks> ban me
<inveratulo> mefiiik: umount /media/
<DareDevil0> I know this is an ubuntu chat room but maybe there is somebody here that could help me
<Silent_Echo> just ignore him...i find him quite entertaining
<a6> hi
<mefiiik> inveratulo: ok so i will mount it somewhere else:D
<inveratulo> logikos: consider using 'fdisk /dev/sdb'
<logikos> inveratulo: i'll try, ty
<^c|0ud^> Can someone help me with this init.d script issue I am having?
<joshritger> can someone help me with installing an app from source please
<a6> when i visit site with flash webcam authorized is blocked i m not click in authorized webcam access why
<ardchoille> joshritger: First of all have you searched the repos to make sure the app isn't already there?
<a6> http://www.sillywebcam.com/magazine-cover.asp?template=0-420-600-baby_life_girl_babies_magazine
<devkhadka> how to show full path in ls
<a6> help me please
<joshritger> archoille: yes, not in the repos
<billybigrigger> joshritger, what's your problem?
<jonz> devkhadka: i think you want `pwd`
<devkhadka> jonz, i m doing ls -R and i want full path of each file to be displayed
<joshritger> I have run configure and I get  package gtk+-2.0.pc was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<^c|0ud^> Can someone help with me an init.d script issue I am having cant seem to get scripts to run at bootup
<joshritger> I have tried apt-file search gtk+-2.0.pc
<joshritger> nothing comes up
<syrius> how do you enable the Debian menu?
<billybigrigger> joshritger, pastebin your error http://www.pastebin.com
<logikos> useing fdisk to partition a disk, how do i know the size of the parition i am creating, it asked for the first cylinder (1) and now its asking for the last cylinder....
<inveratulo> ^c|0ud^: use the '@startup' directive in root's crontab to execute scripts during startup
<logikos> is there a way to convert cylinders to gb's
<^c|0ud^> how do I do that inveratulo I am new to ubuntu
<bastidrazor> logikos: read the manpage on fdisk .. type man fdisk
<syrius> how do you enable the Debian menu?
<bastidrazor> syrius: what Debian menu is there in Ubuntu?
<xim_> syrius, i was asking the SAME question a while back and everyone acted like they had no idea what i was talking about
<joshritger> http://pastebin.com/m3484e35f
<joshritger> that is a readout of what I get when I run configure
<colloguy> Is there a robust way to save xmodmap settings? xmodmap commands in ~/.xsession aren't run on keyboard reconnects.
<syrius> did you figure out how xim_ ?
<inveratulo> ^c|0ud^: well, you can do 'sudo crontab -e' to edit root's crontab, enter '@startup /path/to/your/script.sh' and it will run when the box boots
<ardchoille> syrius: If you're talking about the "Debian" labeled menu item in the menu editor, you cannot enable an empty menu
<jonz> devkhadka: i don't think that's an option. pwd is the way to view the full path to where you are. in what context do you need such a feature? are you trying to right a script that needs this as input?
<syrius> bastidrazor ubuntu use to have it in older releases
<xim_> bastidrazor, some debian-made packages install in a way that they dont go into the ubuntu menus, the debian menu used to group them together and show them all
<joshritger> oh and if it matters I am on hardy 8.04
<xim_> syrius, no its like i went into another dimension where it never even existed
<syrius> ardchoille how do you regenerate it?
<billybigrigger> joshritger, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<billybigrigger> joshritger, then run $ ./configure again
<^c|0ud^> inveratulo: once I am in there how do I enter my scripts
<bastidrazor> xim_: syriu: edit menus ? see if it is just not checked?
<^c|0ud^> they are 2 scripts myihome and sabnzbdplus
<ardchoille> syrius: I think you need the menu package from the repos, open a terminal and run: apt-cache search debian | grep menu
<bastidrazor> syrius: right click applications > edit menus  .. Debian drop down is still there, unchecked
<_ged> gmake ang make are the the same am i right?
<joshritger> billybigrigger: I get the same error
<inveratulo> ^c|0ud^: ah.. well the assumption here is that you know where your scripts reside.  for sabnzbdplus and stuff I would just add them to my Startup Applications
<shady-sheep> !cookie | bazhang
<panfist> how does one get the dom inspector for firefox?
<billybigrigger> joshritger, what are you compiling?
<ubottu> bazhang: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<inveratulo> ^c|0ud^: system -> pref -> startup applications
<Cosmotic> (j amistad
<Envy> hp dv6000 built in webcam sometimes on sometimes off, fix?
<^c|0ud^> yeap I knew that ok that is much easier Idea thx lol
<syrius> bastidrazor I know how to do that
<inveratulo> panfist: isn't that firebug?
<syrius> but it doesn't work
<syrius> it is empty
<joshritger> it is a small app called clearbox, a program for creating clearbox metacity themes. I have used it in the past, but with 64bit hardy I can't get it to install
<syrius> you need to regenerate the menu list some how
<joshritger> it always fails at configure
<panfist> i have no idea, i just know this guide wants me to use tools > dom inspector and it's not there, i can get it with windows through a custom install...i will check out firebug
<Kapace> is there a command that flushes IO?
<xim_> since i upgraded to karmic, my sound has done this wierd thing where its like the drivers reload every time a sound is played, whenever i get a pidgin message, it makes a static pop like its turning the sound on and there is like a 2 second delay and then the sound.  any ideas?
<^c|0ud^> do I just do /etc/init.d/myihome start?
<^c|0ud^> in the command area?
<billybigrigger> joshritger, got a link to the site for me?
<kostkon> xim_, w8, i have a url for you
<raevol> hey all, trying to figure out why my ubuntu boxes aren't reading data cds
<raevol> any ideas?
<inveratulo> ^c|0ud^: that should work
<bastidrazor> syrius: if nothing is there then nothing is installed that is supposed to be there.
<Envy> kostkon lol the same url u gave me
<joshritger> billybigrigger: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Clearbox?content=25060
<^c|0ud^> ok thx
<xim_> kostkon, k
<kostkon> Envy, lol
<billybigrigger> joshritger, also, i highly suggest you start typing answers/replies to the person in here :) ie, billbigrigger, that way the person knows you replied, as im not just sitting here talking to you :) your question might missed
<syrius> bastidrazor you don't understand
<kostkon> xim_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/442463/comments/4
<bastidrazor> syrius: apparently.
<ardchoille> syrius: As I said before, if you're talking about the "Debian" labeled menu item in the menu editor, you cannot enable an empty menu
<syrius> I am talking about the debian menu layout style
<ardchoille> syrius: I think you need the menu package for that
<syrius> yes I know that ardchoille
<ardchoille> did you install the menu package?
<joshritger> billybigrigger: sorry, I forget from time to time, but I have used the same source files in the past, with I believe hardy 32bit, and now I am using hardy 64bit
<ardchoille> !info menu | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: menu (source: menu): generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.41ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 427 kB, installed size 1940 kB
<syrius> ardchoille that is already installed
<Kapace> im doing something kinda wierd with qemu, im emulating my usb drive as hda, the command is "qemu /dev/sdb", but it seems to have stale data inside the drive..
<webbb82> whats the best app for dockin apps in the gnome panel dockbar dockbarx  docker
<Envy> since i updated from 8.04 to 9.10 i'm having problems with my internal webcam of my laptop, a "hp dv6000" help?
<syrius> also I am not on the current lease of ubuntu
<ardchoille> syrius: ok
<billybigrigger> joshritger, apt-get libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby
<ardchoille> syrius: Which release are you on?
<joshritger> billybigrigger: will try
<syrius> 9.04
<syrius> going to upgrade
<billybigrigger> joshritger, whoever wrote this app sucks, they have a 0 byte README and INSTALL doesn´t list requirements to compile :)
<syrius> just haven't backuped yet
<music_freak> anyone know anything about pykaraoke
<music_freak> ?
<billybigrigger> joshritger, fyi, it won´t compile on a clean karmic system either :)
<Envy> music_freak: when you get a good karaoke program going give me a nudge....i need one and know how to work it for this friday XP
<joshritger> billybigrigger: that didn't work either, I guess the app must be bad or something, I know I used it in the past, but oh well I can live without it.
<billybigrigger> joshritger, maybe try libgtk2.0-dev
<music_freak> i like pykaraoke alot... i don't know how to keep the screen position  the same between each song tho
<music_freak> a pause feature would be nice also
<Envy> bump********since i updated from 8.04 to 9.10 i'm having problems with my internal webcam of my laptop, a "hp dv6000" help?
<billybigrigger> joshritger, You need to install libgtk2.0-dev. It has the header files that your source is looking for to compile.
<joshritger> billybigrigger: will try, it will take a min or two, my internet is slow
<billybigrigger> joshritger, fair enough, let me know how it works
<ardchoille> Envy: Silent_Echo just got his webcam working on his hp dv6000, so you may give him a nudge when you see him online
<CAPE_FEAR> yo
<TheFuzz4> is anyone in here a hybrid or anope admin/wiz?
<Envy> ardchoille: Silent_Echo?... you kno when he comes in
<TheFuzz4> I'm trying to setup a IRC server for personal use and I'm having issues getting anope to run
<TheFuzz4> if you are please pm me thanks
<ardchoille> Envy: No, but he's here regularly
<Envy> kk thx
<Kapace> how can I flush the buffers to my USB drive?
<ardchoille> Envy: See my PM
<syrius> thanks ardchoille it worked :)
<joshritger> billybigrigger: that seems to have worked
<ardchoille> syrius: The menu package?
<syrius> no
<inveratulo> Kapace: 'sync'?
<Kapace> not working inveratulo
<syrius> I installed menu-xdg and the xdg extras package then I edited the menu to enable debian menu
<billybigrigger> joshritger, right on :) have fun
<Kapace> i have saved a file to my usb drive, and when i run qemu, the file is still stale
<joshritger> billybigrigger: thanks
<foul_owl> hello, pulse audio is taking up 34% of my cpu load while idle. (no sound playing)
<ardchoille> syrius: super. You might write up a little something in your blog or a web page in case someone else needs the info in the future :)
<billybigrigger> joshritger, np
<kostkon> foul_owl, some process may be keeping it busy for some reason
<foul_owl> kostkon: thanks! how do I tell if this is the case
<kostkon> foul_owl, eh, check you running processes. otherwise it could be a pulse or a alsa problem/bug
<Cliff`> Has anyone heard of a problem with the mouse not being able to clikc on anything? As in the buttons stop responding? The touchpad's mouse clickers do not work either (Ubuntu 9.10 on a Dell Latitude D820 laptop)
<TheFuzz4> Cliff:  I'm using a latitude D820 and both of my buttons work fine
<pwnguin> so is there a way to make empathy pop up chat messages in a new window?
<foul_owl> kostkon: interesting. totem or mplayer are not running, but it looks like pulseaudio is saying that two copies of totem are currently using sound. except it only shows the icon, and the name is " 0x0008 0x0011 0x0001"
<TheFuzz4> pwnguin: You should try Pidgin
<Cliff`> TheFuzz4 .... It does not happen all the time ... it happens a few times a week and the laptop must be hard powered off
<pwnguin> TheFuzz4: i did. for five years. i thought id give progress a shot
<Envy> Silent_Echo: ardchoille said you had webcam fix for internal "hpdv6000?"
<zilla1> I know this has been asked a million times, but I've got 450GB on this drive to play around with, and I want a sensible partition scheme that'll allow me to maximum flexibility.
<frittmann> Hi everyone, I'm back to learn some more from you.
<zilla1> thoughts?
<Cliff`> TheFuzz4 ... also - the computer works fine in Windoze and never has this problem
<Silent_Echo> Envy, my brother did it for me XP
<billybigrigger> anyone here using nvidia vdpau?
<inveratulo> zilla1, what do you plan to do with the space?
<kostkon> foul_owl, try: killall totem
<billybigrigger> nvidia-185-libvdpau is installed, smplayer video option set to vdpau, and still 31 cpu usage
<foul_owl> kostkon: no process found. same for mplayer and gmplayer
<TheFuzz4> any hybrid irc gurus in here?
<Envy> Silent_Echo: oh....ummm can you ask him how?
<zilla1> store a metric butt-ton of legally obtained movies, music and tv shows. might end up installing apache and hosting a website
<foul_owl> kostkon: let me send you a screen shot
<kostkon> foul_owl, ok
<spiky25> Hello, I got some problems to configurate claws-mail for my gmail account, can someone help me no online tutorials seem to work
<ardchoille> spiky25: Did you configure the proper ports for gmail?
<spiky25> yes
<pixie_pie> can anyone tell me if there is an irc room that deals with networks
<ardchoille> spiky25: What info are you needing?
<frittmann> does anyone her run Ubuntu under a VirtualBox, using the Linux Guest Additions? I need help with the shared folders feature.
<inveratulo> zilla1, I would just create one huge partition for everything.  This, of course, assuming your OS drive is already taken care of; You could in theory mess around with LVMs, but since its one physical drive LVM would not convey any benefit
<Cliff`> gmail is kinda picky and you have to follow their setup instructions
<Silent_Echo> Envy, sure but i probably wont understand any of it ask ardchoille for the site he gave me i lost it when i ummm...failed and broke ubuntu
<spiky25> don't know, I can send mails but I cannot see my mailbox emails at all ...
<foul_owl> kostkon: http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2120/pulse2.png
<billybigrigger> no one here uses nvidia´s vdpau?
<ardchoille> spiky25: Which server and port are you using for pop3?
<kostkon> foul_owl, let's see
<Silent_Echo> Envy but if u cant find help pm me sometime during the weekend, i'll see if i could get a hold of my brother
<kostkon> foul_owl, hmm, really strange
<Envy> Silent_Echo:  alrite, thanks man
<spiky25> smtp 587 imap 995 for now
<spiky25> I use imap for a better gmail handling ...
<ardchoille> spiky25: Here is the info I use to setup gmail in most any email client: http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/m2803d158
<foul_owl> kostkon: isn't that weird?
<kostkon> foul_owl, yeah. but, did you reboot?
<johnny05> do i need to do something special to get usb2 high speed from an ntfs-3g mount?
<foul_owl> kostkon: i think rebooting will fix the problem temporarily, but eventually pulse audio is gonna start hogging all the cpu again. I at least want to solve the pulseaudio bug
<kostkon> foul_owl, ah, ok
<pixie_pie> can anyone forward me to the right room to ask a question about networks?
<displaced> hello
<Izinucs> pixie_pie: #networking
<pixie_pie> thanks!
<ardchoille> Envy: The website I found was found when searching google, here is a list: http://tinyurl.com/y9pdhnk
<kostkon> foul_owl, i see.for some reason, the audio streams are not killed and pulse still tries to mix them
<Envy> ykx
<kostkon> foul_owl, and the more audio streams the more cpu usage you have
<Envy> ardchoille: thx
<johnny05> do i need to do something special to get usb2 high speed from an ntfs-3g mount?
<ardchoille> yw
<foul_owl> kostkon: hmmm. any way i can kill the audio streams?
<kostkon> foul_owl, eh, yeah. first of all, install the pulseuadio device chooser
<MaiCroXop> Can I manage how client use USB from an ubuntu server? example: they plugins usb then it's alert the server, or I can forbid them from using USB from server?
<kostkon> foul_owl, you will be able to kill any stream from there
<foul_owl> kostkon: what is the package name?
<pixie_pie> darn networking people sleeping over there!
<kostkon> foul_owl, sudo apt-get install padevchooser
<displaced> MaiCroXop: how are you managing users?
<Izinucs> MaiCroXop: go headless on the server and they won't be able to type or see anything
<kostkon> foul_owl, it will install pavucontrol, the app you actually need to use
<foul_owl> kostkon: do i need to run pavucontrol as root
<kostkon> foul_owl, no
<kostkon> foul_owl, pulse is a session process
<MaiCroXop> displaced: I use ldap to control some windows and linux machine, can I manage how they use USB like that?
<displaced> you can with linux, not windows
<foul_owl> kostkon: ok, pavucontrol is showing those two bogus audio streams
<MaiCroXop> displaced: I already setup samba, with openldap
<displaced> in linux, you would take them out of the floppy group
<kostkon> foul_owl, right click on them to kill them
<displaced> and usb doesn't work
<neil_d> is there any easy way to find out what the CPU usage is, usable from a script?
<kostkon> foul_owl, how's your cpu usage now?
<foul_owl> kostkon: that did it! cpu usage back down to almost nothing
<KyEfraG> hai gaiz
<foul_owl> kostkon: thanks alot!
<kostkon> foul_owl, hope it stays that way. but try this. use your multimedia apps for a while
<MaiCroXop> displaced: I want to control them from domain server , can I do that?
<foobarbecue> hi, does anyone know how I can monitor incoming pings?
<kostkon> foul_owl, especially totem and see if you'll get zombie audio streams again
<KyEfraG> what music player u guys use?
<foobarbecue> amarok
<displaced> if you are using ldap, check what groups the users are in. take them out of the group floppy, and usb doesn't work
<Izinucs> foobarbecue: wireshark?
<foul_owl> kostkon: will do. if i get them, do you think its a bug in pulse or totem?
<kostkon> foul_owl, yeah, it could be
<KyEfraG> mmmm wireshark
<neil_d> foobarbecue: The only way I can think of is a TCP packet monitor.
<zilla1> inveratulo, last time i made it one giant partition, and I wanted to upgrade my OS, I couldn't do that without saving and reinstalling everything, because my /home was in the same partition as root
<displaced> that's all you really need to do for linux.
<kostkon> foul_owl, one thing you could do, if this hapens again, is to delete your .pulse folder
<neil_d> foobarbecue: s/TCP//
<kostkon> foul_owl, if you have one in your home folder, then logout and login again
<zilla1> inveratulo, i'd been told that /home /var and i think /usr should be in separate partitions if you have the room
<foul_owl> kostkon: what does that do
<zilla1> and veracity to that recollection? would it do anything for me
<foobarbecue> ok, thanks guys. I guess it's easy enough to filter things on Wireshark. neil_d, what is that, a regular expression?
<MaiCroXop> displaced: but I have more windows client, those usb are really annoying
<kostkon> foul_owl, among others, it saves in a file the state of pulse per app
<johnny05> do i need to do something special to get usb2 high speed from an ntfs-3g mount?
<displaced> on the windows clients, the system doesn't use the same type of rights. you will have to disable the usb ports on the systems
<imperfect-> dsfdf
<displaced> in bios
<neil_d> foobarbecue: yeh!  made a mistake in the typing.
<kostkon> foul_owl, oyu may find 2-3 files in this folder. one of this is for saving pulse's state
<foul_owl> kostkon: interesting. i will try that. the pavucontrol seems to work pretty well
<KyEfraG> hey guys, im teaching my software class tomorrow, (im in the class, im just winrar compared to other yr 12s :P)
<KyEfraG> what should i teach them
<johnny05> anyone know why i would be getting 60k transfer from a ntfs usb drive
<kostkon> foul_owl, yeah, it's a good app
<pwnguin> does anyone here have empathy configured to pop up chat windows?
<inveratulo> zilla1, ahhh so you want to put the os on the same disk?  hmm.
<foobarbecue> neil_d: but how do I use it??
<bazhang> !ot | KyEfraG
<ubottu> KyEfraG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<foul_owl> kostkon: should i file a bug report to pulse?
<ardchoille> johnny05: yes, because NTFS stands for "Not Today File System"
 * ardchoille hides
<KyEfraG> thanks
<kostkon> foul_owl, eh, i don't know. but if you want, file one. why not.
<MaiCroXop> displaced: thanks for your advice , I 'll try to work it on linux first
<johnny05> well let me run out and buy two more tb drives so i can format to ext3 and copy it all over
<johnny05> hot damn, you a genius
<foul_owl> kostkon: thanks again!
<kostkon> foul_owl, :)
<neil_d> foobarbecue: use what.
<siocowiz> hey everybody
<siocowiz> i'm having problems with my git
<zilla1> inveratulo, i had assumed that was standard procedure. Is it "bad form" to put the OS on the same disk?
<foobarbecue> neil_d: I asked how I could monitor incoming pings. You said s/TCP/
<zilla1> that's how the standard installs come. actually, i'm not even sure how to set it up otherwise
<foobarbecue> neil_d: OH nm i get it it you were correcting your earlier statement
<pshr_> how to customize gnome to open every thing in single click like the folders files etc ?
<neil_d> foobarbecue: yep!
<Guest93286> hi
<howsthat> does anyone know whether an ubuntu computer can remote control a windows computer?
<webbb82> can someone please go here http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Mayanna     and click on mayana  when i do i get a permision denied site
<Izinucs> pshr_: gconf-editor I believe
<webbb82> Your client does not have permission to get URL /files/mayanna-0.2.9-pre.tar.gz from this server. (
<webbb82> why is it saying permission denied
<displaced> howsthat, it's called remote desktop and you have to set the windows machine up to do it
<ardchoille> pshr_: open nautilus and click Edit > Preferences, go to the behaviour tab and tick "Single click to open items"
<neil_d> webbb82: the server is setup incorrectly or the URL is wrong.
<inveratulo> zilla1, I think your'e okay doing that.
<ardchoille> pshr_: you may need to restart nautilus to take effect but I'm not sure if that's needed
<howsthat> yes, thanks displaced, i currently use remote desktop with my vista machine, controlling an xp maching, but i am considering switching from vista to ubuntu, but need to control the xp machine
<Envy> i need someone whos free to help me......
<sebsebseb> !vnc > howsthat
<pshr_> thanks ardchoille
<ubottu> howsthat, please see my private message
<billybigrigger> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ardchoille> pshr_: yw
<pshr_> yw ?
<Envy> pshr_:  your welcome **
<sebsebseb> howsthat: and if your doing it over a Local Area Network you don't need to use SSH with it
<billybigrigger> what is the quick way to add a PPA?
<ardchoille> pshr_: "you're welcome"
<pshr_> Envy, ^_^
<billybigrigger> ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<pshr_> :)
<billybigrigger> ???
<Envy> pshr_: yup...
<siocowiz> hey, anybody know how to use gitosis?
<zilla1> so you still say leave it as one big partition? How about this inveratulo, if I *was* gonna break out specific first level directories, what ought they be? and any hints on relative sizes?
<ardchoille> billybigrigger:  echo "blah" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Envy> any one free to help me out, need a walkthrough in a process
<howsthat> thanks all for letting me know it is possible. i have one other question. the one application I must be able to use is Sibelius, a windows music notation program. is there some way to run it under ubuntu?
<inveratulo> zilla1, for servers i like to start out with /root, /boot, and a swap partition.  10gb for each
<sebsebseb> howsthat: Wine maybe, but might have to configire it, if not well  a Windows virtual machine with enough RAM
<inveratulo> /home, /var, /opt are also worth looking into, depending on the application
<sebsebseb> !wine |  howsthat
<Shadoukun> Does anyone know how to get the nvidia GPU on a Sony Z to actually work?
<ubottu> howsthat: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<johnny05> HELP! i can get a max of about 150k a second from my local network. samba server on wireless. client on wired.!!!!!!!
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox |  howsthat
<ubottu> howsthat: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<inveratulo> villa1, sorry 10gb for /root not for the other two
<Jeruvy> Envy: just ask if anyone can help they'll respond
<zilla1> alright, thanks so much man
<Lucy-23> f***** noisy gpufan awww
<brijith> I can't enable desktop effects
<JuicyJ_> Whose from Nj???
<siocowiz> hey everybody, how come gitosis asks me for a password, even though i disabled password in git user?
<brijith> Please help
<howsthat> thanks again. would virtualbox or wine be preferable, or is it kind of trial and error?
<displaced> Sibelius works in wine
<inveratulo> zilla1, i think the idea is to keep them small and don't part them out until it becomes neccessary, but then again if disk is not an issue just go crazy
<Envy> Jeruvy: i found this :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611816 ....try'n to fix my laptops webcam
<zilla1> oh :) well when you say "start out" i forgot that you can mod partitions
<howsthat> really!!! great!!!
<zilla1> k, thx
<sebsebseb> howsthat: non free meaning it's not  opensource/freesoftware   not  free as in not free as in freedom.   with the source code being available to the general public.  Two version of Virtualbox the  non free with USB support and the open source version without it.
<Envy> Jeruvy:  was wondering how i would enter that
<sebsebseb> howsthat: you don't pay for either version
<Shadoukun> Does anyone know how to get the nvidia GPU on a Sony Z to actually work?
<macken> brijth>have you installed video drivers
<sebsebseb> !language | Lucy-23
<ubottu> Lucy-23: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Izinucs> Shadoukun: the video card? what model?
<brijith> Actually When I installed fresh ubuntu 9.10 from the downloaded cd.... Effects were working .....
<howsthat> no problem, i just wanted to make sure I could still run sibelius. I think if i can remote desktop and run sibelius, everything else should be fine. I once tried ubuntu, but got nervous because I couldn[t see my C: drive. Is there some way to view all disk drives while running ubuntu?
<Shadoukun> Izinucs: It's a 9300M GS, but the Sony Z seems irritating
<sebsebseb> !freedom > howsthat
<ubottu> howsthat, please see my private message
<brijith> But After installing some updates it got disabled
<howsthat> thanks, ubotta
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  howsthat
<ubottu> howsthat: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<displaced> howsthat: the folder setup in linux is different than windows, there are no drive designations
<sebsebseb> howsthat: that's me getting it do the bot stuff for you
<Jeruvy> Envy: copy and paste post #2 into a script call it work.sh, save it in your home directory, then from a terminal run 'sh work.sh'
<macken> brijth> go under admin and hardware drivers  to see if the correct drriver is   installed and activated
<sebsebseb> howsthat: Since Ubuntu 7.10 (October 2007) Ubuntu has been able to read and write to Windows NTFS no problem, as long as Windows was shut down properly
<Envy> Jeruvy: open office would work?
<Jeruvy> Envy: no, use gedit
<howsthat> displaced, so if i understand there will be some way for me to view all files on my disk drives under ubuntu, right?
<displaced> are you talking about on the windows system howsthat
<howsthat> yes
<displaced> yes
<howsthat> great
<Envy> Jeruvy:  so wat would i type into gedit?....sry if u feel like your talk'n to a moron XP.... i'm kinda new
<displaced> you would be seeing your windows desktop as though you were sitting at the desktop
<howsthat> i am getting so sick of this vista machine
<Jeruvy> Envy: copy and paste the code in post #2 from that link you referenced
<howsthat> i have had two periods in the last two nights, where the hard drive is going so crazy I can't get the machine to do anything
<displaced> remote desktop works like vnc in linux
<displaced> you see the desktop as it is on the remote machine
<sebsebseb> howsthat: crazy in what kind of way?  if your hard disk is failing putting another OS on it, probably won't do much good
<howsthat> no it's not failing
<displaced> if the drive is failing, he won't be able to load linux
<inveratulo> it could be thrashing as a result of shoddy OS
<inveratulo> :-P
<brijith> macken: when I took that window .... it searched for a while and  says no thirdparty drivers avilable
<howsthat> it's part of the windows system called csrss.exe or something like that
<howsthat> i've googled it - lots of people have this issue
<howsthat> it is simply unbelievable
<howsthat> hundreds of thousands of i/o reads in a few hours
<macken> brijth> what video  are you using
<displaced> my question is, has anyone configured ldap to work with pam-auth-update and how did you do it
<dethray> After upgrading to 9.10 the java plugin for firefox has stopped working.  I've tried installing it manually, and through the distros but with no luck.
<howsthat> folks, thanks for your help, i'll probably be back asking more newbie questions. have a good night
<inveratulo> dethray: aptitude install sun-java6-plugin ?
<dethray> Yes
<cba123> If I need to move my install to another drive, could I simply "dd -if /dev/sda -of /dev/sdb" assuming sda was the original, and sdb was the new one?  sda is partitioned, and I want sdb to be an exact duplicate.
<kostkon> dethray, did you run the java update alternatives cmd?
<dethray> Yes I have.
<kostkon> dethray, this?: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<inveratulo> cba123, that will work, but i would specify a block size (like bs=4K) and after that i would also copy the MBR ('dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1)
<Envy> Jeruvy: problem : could not save the file /home/work.sh.
<kostkon> dethray, i assume you have also installed the java-6-plugin package?
<dethray> Well it's currently looking at my manual install
<alteregoa> hi
<Jeruvy> Envy: use /home/<username>/work.sh  where <username> is your real username
<dethray> libnpjp2.so???
<Envy> Jeruvy: oh...sry...i thought it was save it in home...thx
<kostkon> dethray, you got an error?
<inveratulo> cba123, so it would be 'dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4K' (this will run a LONG time as it writes ALL bits) and then the aforementioned dd command
<Jeruvy> Envy: no problem.
<dethray> Well when it is linked into my plugin dir firefox will crash when I attempt to load an applet
<Jordan_U> inveratulo: cdavis: You are already getting the mbr with if=/dev/sda of/dev/sdb, no need to copy it again
<cba123> inveratulo, I don't really need all the bits, just moving a myth to another drive.  Might be quicker to reinstall, all the data is on another drive anyways.
<kostkon> dethray, hmm. you could remove your manually installed plugin and try to reinstall sun java from the repos again, including the sun java-plugin package.
<dethray> Ok
<Envy> Jeruvy: now when i go into terminal and type in run 'sh work.sh' do i keep the ' quote things?
<dethray> Is there problems with the 64bit plugin and 64bit firefox?
<Jeruvy> Envy, nope just the contents
<lstarnes> Envy: just type sh work.sh, not run sh work.sh
<kostkon> dethray, ah, 64bit
<dethray> Yeah :P
<inveratulo> cba123; you might want to look at partimage too, if the disk is extremely; Jordan-U: i figured it would, but I've always copied the first 512 bytes just to be sure, and didn't want to speak on something i didn't have personal experience doing :)
<Envy> Jeruvy: Istarnes: thanx
<inveratulo> *large
<_ged> hi, when I tried to execute a gmake, it says "command not found"... is gmake a separate command or its a package with ubuntu?
<kostkon> dethray, i don't really now. mine, 32bit, working just fine, including the browser plugin
<lstarnes> _ged: gmake is make
<_ged> lstarnes: thanks
<dethray> I might just switch back over, the upgrade gave me 64 firefox
<freevryheid> how would one add panels as sudo?
<Envy> Jeruvy: it sais :"Module ehci_hcd not found.
<dethray> Thanks for the help, kostkon :)
<lstarnes> freevryheid: you should not be using the desktop as root (sudo)
<kostkon> dethray, :)
<ardchoille> freevryheid: add panels to the desktop as sudo???
<lstarnes> _ged: gnu make (the version used in gnu/linux, including ubuntu and most distributions) is only called gmake on non-gnu systems, like the BSD variants
<_ged> lstarnes: i've tried the "make" and i dont get that error again
<freevryheid> yep - in xfce the cpu freq monitor panel requires sudo for changes
<arghh2d2> does anyone here know if the ubuntu minimal install includes ndiswrapper?
<Jeruvy> Envy: use gedit to edit the work.sh file, and comment out that line -- add a '#' as the first character on that line makes it a comment.  Save it and try again.
<IdleOne> _ged: install the build-essential package and you will have the make command
<ZykoticK9> freevryheid, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets" and say YES to SUID build (sudo basically)
<RRockon> Evening
<RRockon> Just curious, is it possible to enable "wrap around" for your workstations?
<RRockon> So if you have 1-3, and tap right on #3 it wraps around to #1?
<Brack10> Do I need network-manager?  I removed it because I want more control over my network config but now when I do /etc/init.d/networking restart it takes forrrrrever
<arghh2d2> does anyone here know if the ubuntu minimal install includes ndiswrapper?
<freevryheid> ZykoticK9: prolly work for xfce panels as well?
<Brack10> also I'm having a hell of a time getting wpa to work
<lstarnes> arghh2d2: I don't think it does
<lstarnes> arghh2d2: I'm not completely sure though
<ZykoticK9> freevryheid, ummm good point -- not sure, but that's the fix for the Frequency app in Gnome... in XFCE ??? dunno worth a shot though
<arghh2d2> i know that the older plain old gnome installs included ndiswrapper.  it would make sense if it did
<RRockon> I mean, it should be pretty easy to do
<Envy> Jeruvy: what do i do now? it sais : "#!/bin/bash" NEXT LINE "gksudo "modprobe -4 ohci_hcd" && gksudo "modprobe ochi_hcd"" what do i change?
<RRockon> just wondering if there's a straightforward way to do that
<ZykoticK9> freevryheid, ya - it looks like xfce just uses a wrapper to gnome-applets to try what i suggested
<Jeruvy> !pastebin | Envy: can you pastebin the file work.sh
<ubottu> Envy: can you pastebin the file work.sh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<monkey__> hi is anyone here that could help me with a sound problem with kubuntu?
<arghh2d2> monkey__: just ask your question
<monkey__> well i have no sound
<monkey__> at all
<yast> guys how do I copy past something from the termnial with the laptop's touch pad ?
<ZykoticK9> monkey__, did you upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04?
<monkey__> no
<monkey__> fresh install
<RRockon> yast: right-click and copy?
<yast> in the terminal ?
<RRockon> yeah
<Envy> Jeruvy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/320555/
<IdleOne> yast: left click+highlight, right click copy
<ardchoille> yast: highlight the text, press CTRL+SHIFT+c to copy and paste it to where it needs to go. you can paste back to the terminal with CTRL+SHIFT+v
<ZykoticK9> monkey__, what is the output of "lspci | grep -i audio"
<arghh2d2> yast: if your in a real terminal you can try highlighting something and then middle click
<sumeetbali> hey eveyone
<Jeruvy> Envy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/320556/
<yast> arghh2d2: there is no middle click in a laptops touchpad
<yast> lol
<arghh2d2> yast: then try clicking both left and right
<monkey__> it says my vid card
<freevryheid> ZykoticK9: didn't take
<arghh2d2> yast it's a classic fix for the unix three button standard
<IdleOne> yast: I think arghh2d2 is right left and right button emulates middle button
<Envy> Jeruvy: line 6 also needs a "#"?
<yast> yep righ and left click at the same time works
<yast> ty :d
<ZykoticK9> freevryheid, sorry man don't know then (i remember having problems with that as well, I never got it to work)
<arghh2d2> welcome
<Jeruvy> Envy: no we just want to see if that restarts
<monkey__> zykoticK9: you want me to paste what it says?
<ZykoticK9> monkey__, it should only be 1 line so you could past it in channel
<brijith> desktop effects can't be enabled help me
<stealth-> I have a windows machine connected via wireless, and I need to install some sort of content filtering on it. I'm considering two options, 1. Setting up dansguardian on my ethernet machine and pointing the client to that 2. Using openDNS. I'm worried about speed issues here. Can someone tell me if I should expect a noticable speed difference with OpenDNS?
<Envy> Jeruvy:  ok ran it in terminal, didnt do anything special, restart computer?
<monkey__> zykoticK9: well it has 2 spots
<monkey__> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<monkey__> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<Jeruvy> Envy: no, thats it.  See if the camera is working.
<Envy> Jeruvy:  nope
<ZykoticK9> monkey__, are you trying to use HDMI sound?
<monkey__> zykoticK9: no
<Envy> Jeruvy: camera still not working
<Brack10> what file am I supposed to use to configure WPA settings if not using network-manager?
<Jeruvy> Envy: so much for that article.  It was a good try.
<Envy> Jeruvy: well thx anyway bud
<Envy> i'll keep hunting
<Jeruvy> Envy: could be somehow related to the fact that your errored on the second line, perhaps something there is related to your issue.
<inveratulo> brack10; wpa-supplicant or somesuch
<arghh2d2> Brack10: i cant use wpa because i use ndiswrapper
<Jeruvy> Envy: good luck.
<Envy> Jeruvy: you know anyone who might be able to tell me what that error means?
<Envy> Jeruvy: thx
<Hilikus> how can i update to amarok 2.2.1? the latest version in the repo is 2.2.0
<Jeruvy> Envy: it was missing is all I can say.  Why I'm not certain.
<DisguisedAngel_> can someone give me the link to that ubuntu handbook?
<Envy> Jeruvy: mmm kk
<ardchoille> Hilikus: you'll have to compile it if it isn't in the repos
<Envy> Jeruvy:  well i'm gonna restart and see if it does anything
<Jeruvy> Envy: can't hurt
<arghh2d2> Hilikus: sudo apt-get update
<arghh2d2> Hilikus: might help
<frittmann> does anyone know how to make a mount persistent? Sorry for the n00b question, but I'm just learning Ubuntu.
<Waistless> hi, I want to build the catalyst 9.10 packages from the installer, but it complains of missing dependency libstdc++5 (karmic uses libstc++6).
<ardchoille> !fstab | frittmann
<ubottu> frittmann: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Waistless> this page http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide suggests to do the same for karmic, but doesnt take this into account, any ideas?
<frittmann> thanks, taking a look at that now.
<ZykoticK9> monkey__, sorry man i've been searching google without finding anything "good" to share with you -- seems lots of people have had problems with this audio setup on both 9.04 and 9.10.  Hopefully someone else in the channel has the same hardware as you and knows how to fix it.  Good luck man.
<monkey__> zykoticK9: ok thanks anyways
<RRockon> Well using compiz' cube rotation you have wrap around
<DisguisedAngel> I keep changing the permissions on a folder so that I can access it but something keeps changing it back to no access OVER AND OVER AND OVER... I have done, chown, chmod and even used the graphical approach but nothing makes the permissions stick. Someone please help me, it's really beginning to piss me off.
<DisguisedAngel> oops... not that , ignore that
<RRockon> so that's a workaround for that. with every other effect turned off it's not that bad...
<RRockon> still...
<DisguisedAngel> that was from earlier and I resolved that problem
<holmser> I just bought a new hard drive, used gparted to partition it to ext3, and rebooted.  now when i mount it, it is read only
<holmser> any ideas why that would happen?
<DisguisedAngel> Can someone give me the link to the ubuntu handbook pdf... the popular one... I don't remember exactly what it is called.
<ardchoille> holmser: did you mount it as rw or ro?
<holmser> I just clicked on it under places
<holmser> It asked for my password, which was strange
<arghh2d2> DisguisedAngel: never heard of it...but if you wanna learn real linux go to linuxcommand.org
<DisguisedAngel> arghh2d2, I will check it out thanks
<brijith> Haii..... My desktop effects stops working after I installed some updates in ubuntu 9.10 please help meee
<Roasted> Hey fellas - Question - Those of you who have used a dock (regardless of what dock it was) do you prefer using a dock, or do you find docks to be less functional than the typical gnome taskbar?
<you> farted
<inveratulo> arghh2d2: heh why stop there? linuxfromscratch.org/
<greezmunkey> hard core they are
<holmser> how would I change how ubuntu auto mounts drives?
<frittmann> okay, so, this fstab requires a device as the first argument. The problem is that my device is coming from VirtualBox, it is not actually a physical device, so how would I obtain the UUID for it?
<ardchoille> !fstab | holmser
<ubottu> holmser: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<arghh2d2> inveratulo: yeah ;)
<danamania> yes I fixed my laptops battery! it was so dead, nothing would charge it so I gave it the electronic equivalent of a kick in the head, by shorting the +/- terminals for 5 minutes :)
<arghh2d2> all you windows refugees just dont see the power of the command line yet.  happy clicking folks!
<inveratulo> uhhhhhhhhhh... with nothing but a wire?  that is dangerous
<greezmunkey> danamania, good thing it didn't catch fire :O
<holmser> so if I add this to fstab:       /dev/sdb	/media/Storage ext3	0	2
<danamania> i was a bit worried i thought i screwed my battery up with acpi settings but as a last resort that worked lol
<holmser> that should mount it on boot?
<arghh2d2> danamania: how long you think it's gonna last?
<holmser> will that mount it as rw?
<ZykoticK9> holmser, you need a partition number there!!! /dev/sdb# sdb is just the drive
<danamania> arghh2d2: i dont think too long
<ardchoille> holmser: this is what I used for my secondary hdd:  /dev/sdb1       /mnt/sdb1       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       2
<inveratulo> holmser; you should have a part number i.e. /dev/sdb1
<holmser> gotcha
<foobarbecue> danamania: Wow, I just did a similar thing! I fixed my car by driving it into a ditch!
<Brack10> can someone who has wireless configured without using network manager please pastebin their interfaces file? I'm at a loss here
<greezmunkey> danamania, you better store that PC in a metal garbagecan overnight, lest you burn your house down...
<danamania> foobarbecue: you genius
<inveratulo> foobarbecue; bad analogy, insurance payout :-P
<foobarbecue> inveratulo: ah. fail.
<danamania> greezmunkey: it is fused it wont do anything i think
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<danamania> besides i need the money ill sue sony lol
<greezmunkey> danamania, lol
<brijith>  Haii..... My desktop effects stops working after I installed some updates in ubuntu 9.10 please help meee
<IdleOne> hope sony doesn't read the logs that are online from this channel
<holmser> so I used this command: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/Storage
<holmser> still read only
<arghh2d2> Brack10: if you type ifconfig -a do you see anything like "wlan0"?
<holmser> what did I miss
<foobarbecue> brijith: there is no "a" in "hi". Are you using Compiz?
<Envy> can someone give me a list for 9.10 supported webcams?
<danamania> IdleOne: lol
<ardchoille> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<greezmunkey> well, hate to admit this, but I spent the better part of two hours doinking with samba only to find that if I would have run smbpasswd -a (user) to begin with...lol
<Brack10> arghh2d2: yes my wlan shows up
<Envy> ardchoille: thx yo
<ardchoille> yw :)
<arghh2d2> Brack10: try: iwlist scan    do you see your access point?
<inveratulo> holmser; Did you check /var/log/messages to see if the OS is detecting a problem with the drive and remounting it ro?
<holmser> no... will do
<Brack10> arghh2d2: sec
<holmser> thanks inveratulo
<ardchoille> inveratulo: good catch
<holmser> it says: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.
<smeags> is there a way to uninstall skype
<inveratulo> holmser; what kind of HD is this?
<smeags> i installed through the .deb file
<holmser> seagate 1tb
<HzoRocks> considering some help in here
<Brack10> arghh2d2: well no but I already configured it in my interfaces file
<inveratulo> holmser; so internal HD, sata?
<holmser> internal sata
<inveratulo> did you already pastebin your fdisk -l and df -h
<yellowrooster> how come i can't change the "owner's" file access settings in properties/permissions tab? The change does not stick.
<foobarbecue> smeags: have you tried opening up the .deb again? isn't there an uninstall button?
<arghh2d2> Brack10: ok, if you know that your access point is definitely up and running and you know it's name and wap key.....
<ardchoille> smeags: sudo dpkg -r package_name.deb
<foobarbecue> or that
<Brack10> arghh2d2: wpa
<holmser> inveratulo, I'll do that now
<digen> smeags: apt-get remove skype
<arghh2d2> Brack10: yeah wpa, sorry
<ZykoticK9> holmser, are you sure this isn't just a permission problem with the mount?  have you tried "sudo chmod ugo+wrx /media/Storage" and then tried using the drive?
<haenet1> mirc
<ardchoille> smeags: yeah, sudo apt-get remove will work too
<Brack10> arghh2d2: so yes
<holmser> one sec
<arghh2d2> Brack10: try: iwconfig wlan0 essid <youraccesspointsname> key <yourkeyorpassphrase>
<holmser> ZykoticK9, that worked... stupid permissions
<holmser> lol
<ardchoille> holmser: it will give you a permission error if you're not using sudo/gksudo to put data on the mount point, since /media is a system dir
<danamania> redhat is the ms of linux distros they make everything pretty, dont worry about functionality
<danamania> and my penis is the slackware of penis Hard and stable and fits inside one cd LMFAO hope ya all liked that one WWW.BASH.ORG
<ardchoille> danamania: Please stop or leave
<ardchoille> Thaks Flannel
<ardchoille> *thanks
<holmser> I feel like an idiot
<ardchoille> holmser: don't it's happened to the best of us at one time or another
<brijith> foobarbecue: yes
<inveratulo> holmser; me too heh i always assume the worse. at least now it works :)
<brijith> foobarbecue:I am using compiz
<Brack10> arghh2d2: says that's an invalid argument for key
<Brack10> maybe key wpa or something?
<arghh2d2> Brack10: are you using ndiswrapper?
<foobarbecue> brijith: and you've tried the obvious of turning all the compiz effects off and on?
<Brack10> arghh2d2: no broadcom I think
<Brack10> maybe atheros can't remember
<arghh2d2> Brack10: ok, cuz i dont think ndiswrapper can handle wpa or passphrases or something
<brijith> foobarbecue:yes,,, Actually it was working yesterday... till I installed updates.....
<phantomcircuit> why must the nvidia driver not work with hibernation :(
<Brack10> arghh2d2: it worked fine with network-manager
<Brack10> arghh2d2: so I'm supposed to enter "key s:mykeyinascii" but it doesn't work
<Brack10> also says invalid argument
<brijith> foobarbecue:When I restarted my sys after installing updates desktop effects stopped working
<arghh2d2> well i dont know what to tell ya Brack10, sound like you might wanna check your wpa key..
<holmser> anyone know of a good usenet program for ubuntu?
<soreau> brijith: Which graphics card?
<inveratulo> brack10: shot in the dark here but why aren't you using network-manager, its pretty robust and can probably get the job done
<foobarbecue> brijith: you are now in the compatent hands of soreau
<brijith> soreau:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<soreau> brijith: Pastebin the output of compiz &
<soreau> ! pastebin | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Brack10> inveratulo: because I want wireless to work without me having to access keychain or start gdm
<Roasted> Hey fellas - Question - Those of you who have used a dock (regardless of what dock it was) do you prefer using a dock, or do you find docks to be less functional than the typical gnome taskbar?
<inveratulo> brack10, take a look at wicd
<Brack10> inveratulo: I got it, the secret was /etc/network/interfaces
<inveratulo> excellent.
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, that is more a question for #ubuntu-offtopic (it's open ended without a technical resolution)
<Brack10> ok now I want my ssd card in /dev/sdb to mount automatically, when I do that in /etc/fstab will that prevent auto mount from mounting it to /media/disk?
<brijith> soreau:http://paste.ubuntu.com/320569/
<greezmun1ey> What is needed to invoke fsck on my next boot? Is that possible? I just want to ensure the validity of my drive.
<klpt> does anybody have any experience with mdadm and migrating between distros?
<dukz> i want to change my TERM env variable to xterm-color, where's the best place to write the export TERM=xterm-color? thanks. :)
<inveratulo> brack10; you already have a partition set up on /dev/sdb? where do you want it mounted?
<soreau> brijith: Seems your drivers are broken. Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<Brack10> inveratulo: yeah I meant /dev/sdb1.... I want it to mount at /pcaps
<digen> greezmun1ey: touch /forcefsck
<Sincere> hey i need to enable my wireless connection on my machine. i dont have any gui..can any one please tell me how i can enable wireles?
<klpt> Sincere: depends on your setup
<klpt> try with iwconfig first
<greezmun1ey> digen, is that in the man pgs?
<Sincere> klpt: what setup?
<digen> greezmun1ey: rebooting your system after you have created the blank file /forcefsck will run a fsck on the file system
<inveratulo> brack10, it will mount to whatever point you have in your /etc/fstab
<greezmun1ey> digen, one time only?
<digen> greezmun1ey: I looked it up on the Internet.
<klpt> Sincere: if you have no gui, clearly you're not using a default ubuntu install
<greezmun1ey> digen, cool, thanks
<klpt> Sincere: so i can't guarantee if you have iwconfig installed
<brijith> soreau:http://paste.ubuntu.com/320570/
<digen> greezmun1ey: you're welcome
<Sincere> klpt: but i still use ubuntu..expect for gnome window manager..can you please tell me the file related with networking?
<klpt> Sincere: your best bet is to run "iwconfig" at the command line and see if you have any wireless cards that iwconfig recognizes. then run "iwconfig <card> mode managed essid <name>" and then do "ifconfig <card> up" and try dhcp
<Sincere> klpt: what's the path for iwconfing, to check if it's there or not?
<klpt> Sincere: just try running it
<arooni> hi folks; i remember doing restful routes with map.resources :auctions ;;; and i understand what that means.... but when it comes to map.auction 'auctions/:id', :controller => "auction", "action => "show"' ... i'm not sure what's going on
<Silent_Echo> question....when i go to list does it only list all irc's out there or just all ircs concerning linux?
<arooni> can someone explain that line to me?  it seems superfluous if you already have map.resources :auctions
<Sincere> klpt: i tried running it..it says i need to set it in the P
<Sincere> P
<Brack10> also
<Sincere> PATH env variable..how can i set it?
<Brack10> isn't useradd supposed to create a home directory?
<Sincere> klpt: hey sudo iwconfig runs
<^c|0ud^> I deleted an NTSC partition and have space that I can use for my exisiting ubuntu setup how do I go about using it?
<klpt> Sincere: does it find any wireless network cards?
<^c|0ud^> *NTFS
<Shadoukun> Has anyone here been forced to deal with getting the nvidia card on the Sony Z to work on Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Brack10, useradd when used with "-d HOME_DIR" should create a home dir
<Flannel> Brack10, ZykoticK9: just use adduser, it's easier
<Brack10> ahh thanks
<smacktalk1> I'm trying to edit a file vi /usr/local/nagios/etc/nagios.cfg ....i get an error that it's read only and I can't change it
<klpt> anyway... i came here to ask a question. i'm migrating from Arch Linux to Ubuntu with a RAID5 array that I'm trying to keep intact
<smacktalk1> i tried to chmod it but still get an error
<Dheyde> mack : use sudo as root previlidge
<ZykoticK9> smacktalk1, use "sudo vi /usr/local/nagios/etc/nagios.cfg"
<soreau> brijith: glxinfo 2>/dev/null | grep -c GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<klpt> and ubuntu and mdadm seem to detect the array just fine, but it's not doing so well with the partition table
<greezmun1ey> smacktalk1, did you try sudo vi ...?
<klpt> it's a 2TB /dev/md0, and ubuntu seems to think that there's a partition in there, when if fact there is not
<soreau> brijith: I have a feeling you dont have glxinfo.
<smacktalk1> ok, I'll try that...Thanks!!
<freevryheid> ZykoticK9: figured it out. sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils then sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave
<Sincere> klpt: it says ESSID, is this a wireless card?
<ZykoticK9> freevryheid, nice!!!  thanks.
<brijith> soreau:http://paste.ubuntu.com/320573/
<klpt> and so i'm guessing that it's breaking lvm functionality because it's mungling the data somehow. when i reboot back into arch (I'm dual booting while I get things working) everything is still as it should be
<klpt> Sincere: so whatever card it found that on is your wireless card
<freevryheid> hopefully it maintains through a reboot
<lavee> whenever i try to go onto a site it frezzes and stops loading but there is an error. I have a ubuntu, and its a mini inspiron
<soreau> brijith: Pastebin the output of LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<danamania> THE GOOD THING ABOUT HAVING MY OWN COMPUTER IS THAT I CAN JIZZ ALL OVER THE KEYBOARD AND NOT FEEL GUILTY THAT MY FAMILY IS GOING TO TYPE ON IT
<danamania> THE GOOD THING ABOUT HAVING MY OWN COMPUTER IS THAT I CAN JIZZ ALL OVER THE KEYBOARD AND NOT FEEL GUILTY THAT MY FAMILY IS GOING TO TYPE ON IT
<soreau> danamania: Bye.
<danamania> THE GOOD THING ABOUT HAVING MY OWN COMPUTER IS THAT I CAN JIZZ ALL OVER THE KEYBOARD AND NOT FEEL GUILTY THAT MY FAMILY IS GOING TO TYPE ON IT
<FloodBot2> danamania: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klpt> Sincere: so now you know iwconfig has found your wireless card. can you tell what name it has? it'll be something like wlan0, eth1, wifi0, etc.
<lavee> how do i go onto websites again without having problems???
<brijith> soreau:http://paste.ubuntu.com/320574/
<user> หวัดดี
<greezmun1ey> danamania just couldn't help himself. He probably spent all his bottle money for that PC.
<Sincere> klpt: it is wlan0
<user> hi
<lavee> can someone help me?
<Hilikus> is there something for ubuntu server that will let me create a temporare upload directory with some random key for example, that i can give someone to upload me something?
<danamania> THE GOOD THING ABOUT HAVING MY OWN COMPUTER IS THAT I CAN JIZZ ALL OVER THE KEYBOARD AND NOT FEEL GUILTY THAT MY FAMILY IS GOING TO TYPE ON IT
<danamania> THE GOOD THING ABOUT HAVING MY OWN COMPUTER IS THAT I CAN JIZZ ALL OVER THE KEYBOARD AND NOT FEEL GUILTY THAT MY FAMILY IS GOING TO TYPE ON IT
<brijith> soreau:This effects were working yesterday before I install some updates.....
<FloodBot2> danamania: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hilikus> using http or something
<rommel> hello
<greezmun1ey> Hilikus, why not use secure ftp?
<soreau> brijith:Yes, I saw. Try SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz &
<klpt> Sincere: so presumably you also know the network name for the access point you're trying to connect to?
<lavee> hello?????
<klpt> Sincere: actually, you'll want to punch in "man iwconfig" and read about how this tool is supposed to work. i can guess a command for you, but it will likely be wrong
<inveratulo> lavee: is this on a wired connection
<brijith> soreau:http://paste.ubuntu.com/320576/
<lavee> i have wireless
<greezmun1ey> lavee, what is the problem, your browser crashes?
<Hilikus> greezmun1ey: i want something smarter than that, i don't want to have to deal with opening a new daemon the whole time. i want something that i can say, ok, create a 5min account, it gives me a url, i give it to the person and the person uses it once and the daemon removes that key
<klpt> Sincere: and god help you if you're using WPA on your network. it's more of a pain to configure, and if you're just trying to get yourself back up on your feet it's certainly overkill
<inveratulo> lavee, do you get the same errors when using a wired connection?
<lavee> yes i do
<klpt> so does nobody have any experience with software raid?
<Hilikus> so that basically, it's clossed by default. its just that people send me stuff on msn and it's freaking slow
<Sincere> klpt: network name meaning examples?
<inveratulo> lavee; what browser?  what error?
<jasonmchristos> hello, i just edited my /etc/exports after installing nfs package and rebooted should nfs now be running?
<greezmun1ey> Hilicus, I don't know but you would think that would be available, or at least could be easily built...
<Hilikus> greezmun1ey: that's what i thougth, that's why i'm asking here ;)
<lavee> i don't know much about laptops, all i know is that this laptop is not letting me go to websites i use to go too. and its always turns everything off and i don't even do anything
<klpt> Sincere: sorry, I don't follow? network name is the SSID of your access point. something like "linksys" or "home" or "don't steal my intarwebs!"
<greezmun1ey> Hilicus, you would probably start with apache, and a random number generator, etc...
<klpt> it's what you see if you're running a gui and you click network manager with wireless access points present
<soreau> brijith: dpkg -l|grep fglrx
<brijith> soreau:http://paste.ubuntu.com/320579/
<lavee>  i don't know much about laptops, all i know is that this laptop is not letting me go to websites i use to go too. and its always turns everything off and i don't even do anything
<klpt> lavee: have you ever moved a raid system from one distribution to another?
<lavee> no i have not i dont even know what that is
<klpt> :-/ shucks
<soreau> brijith: sudo apt-get remove --purge all of those packages you see there
<Sincere> klpt: but i dont see anyname like that in my wlan0?
<greezmun1ey> Hilicus, check this out...http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/95743-secure-file-transfer-public-key.html
<soreau> brijith: Somehow the proprietary ati driver got installed
<inveratulo> lavee; you will have to be more specific than "won't load website", is there a specific error?
<soreau> brijith: After you remove all of those packages in that pastebin, reboot and hopefuly it will work again
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, in a terminal does "ps aux | grep nfsd" have a list of items?  if so - nfs is running, if not - nfs is not running.
<Guest13982> is it worth replacing xp with linux
<Sincere> which file is for network manager?
<greezmun1ey> Hilikus, I got your nic wrong with that last post, did you see it?
<klpt> Sincere: no, it's something you have to type in. do you have a wireless network you want to connect to?
<Satzo> Hi.  Can anyone recommend a media player akin to WinAMP(simple and effective)?  I don't need an iTunes-like player like rhythmbox... thanks!
<usser> Satzo, audacious
<usser> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 886 kB, installed size 3264 kB
<klpt> Sincere: iwconfig doesn't list all of the available networks. you just have to know
<brijith> soreau: Oky I will check it now             http://paste.ubuntu.com/320582/
<Hilikus> greezmun1ey: yes, i gave you an answer
<Satzo> audacious is a .wav editor isnt it???
<elvis> UUU//russian is here&
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: what if i did rpcinfo and see nfs
<Sincere> yes i am using wireless on this machine currenly..how can i check which wireless connection i am using?
<usser> Satzo, thats audacity
<greezmun1ey> Hilikus, no this http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/95743-secure-file-transfer-public-key.html
<Satzo> oh sorry :P
<kermit> i dont know i did it, but whenever i reboot there are all these iptables entries that break everytihng.. fortunately i know how to clear them, but how to i make them stop coming back every boot?
<soreau> Guest13982: Depends on your needs. It may be convenient to dual boot or run one of the OSs in the others VM (like vbox)
<Hilikus> greezmun1ey: oh! that one i dint see
<Hilikus> hehe
<Sincere> klpt: yes i am using wireless on this machine currenly..how can i check which wireless connection i am using?
<greezmun1ey> Hilikus, that's what I thought.
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, don't know when i run "rpcinfo" i just the the help info?
<greezmun1ey> iwconfig
<Sincere> klpt: i am using broadcomm connection
<jasonmchristos> ok its running now how do i mount this from gui in karmic
<lavee> hmmm.. the websites i go onto is like facebook, and when i try logging in the page frezzes and stops it says its loading but 10 mins later its still on the same thing and my mouse is different from when i clicked to go onto it.
<danger_k> i need some help, i'm on ubuntu 9.04... i'm trying to play audacious through crontab... i know by /var/log/syslog that i'm executing that, but audacious can't play, what could i do?
<elvis> pEOPLE HOW ABOUT BAGS IN 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, i know of no way to use GUI NFS shares in Gnome, yet there is a gui NFS on the old EEE linux!?!  If you find a way let me know!
<elvis> Sorry for caps
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: well how do i mount it then
<usser> jasonmchristos, sudo mount nfsserver:/exportedshare
<elvis> бля
<klpt> Sincere: if you're actively connected to a wireless access point
<greezmun1ey> lavee, are you using FireFox?
<usser> jasonmchristos, err sudo mount nfsserver:/exportedshare /mountpoint
<Flannel> elvis: Please stay on topic and speak english here, thanks.
<lavee> no iam not
<elvis> ok
<klpt> Sincere: then iwconfig will show your network name in the "essid" section. however, if that's the case, then I don't quite understand what you're trying to accomplish
<greezmun1ey> lavee, which browser then?
<jasonmchristos> usser: ok thanks so to users who do not have sudo priv. they will not be able to acess nfs shares?
<lavee> what do you mean?
<greezmun1ey> lavee, you just answered my question...
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, if you set them up in fstab you "might" be allowed to give users permission to mount them
<usser> jasonmchristos, basically, unless you add mount.nfs to sudoers with no password
<^c|0ud^> I deleted an NTFS partition and have space that I can use for my exisiting ubuntu setup how do I go about using it?
<lavee> this place is so confusing... greezmunley what do you mean by what browser?
<Sincere> klpt: on one machine i am using wireless wlan0 from Broadcom,  i need to connect to the same on other machine..how can i do that?
<brijith> soreau: thanks a lot It worked .....
<soreau> ^c|0ud^: Use gparted
<hsu> thanks
<jasonmchristos> this is a serious kink in my plans
<soreau> brijith: No problem, glad to help ;)
<ZykoticK9> lavee, browser = Web Browser, examples are Firefox Opera IE etc.
<Sincere> klpt:what essid?it says no command found
<greezmun1ey> lavee, Web Browser...Firefox, Chromium, ..I forgot the windows version, Explorer that's it...
<gasull> Hi.  I have the best Ubuntu installation ever.  Even my webcam works for the first time.  Now the only think that doesn't work is my microphone.  It used to work, so I'm sure I can get it to work again.  I've been trying the whole weekend.  Can anybody help troubleshooting it?
<^c|0ud^> do I have to use the livecd? or can I do it within ubuntu?
<brijith> soreau::)
<usser> jasonmchristos, generally there's no need for users to manually mount shares, if they have to you're doing something wrong
<jasonmchristos> i want the users to be able to get a share but i am the only one with admin priv.
<soreau> brijith: I have no idea how fglrx got installed, but that is what messed everything up
<usser> jasonmchristos, so put it in /etc/fstab
<klpt> Sincere: essid is a field that iwconfig tells you when you run it. so if you run "iwconfig wlan0"
<hsu> xchat use udp protocol more or tcp protocol ?
<Satzo> usser, thanks for mentioning audacious..so far so good
<jasonmchristos> let me open fstab
<klpt> Sincere: it should spit out some information about how that card is configured. what are you trying to do, anyway?
<lavee> i dont have a browser than? how could i change to windows? i have a inspirion mini 910
<usser> Satzo, no problem its a complete winamp clone, you can even use skins from winamp
<klpt> Sincere: i feel like you haven't communicated to me what your goal here is
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, but it's the fstab on the remote machines you would need to be editing!
<gasull> hsu: I think it's TCP
<usser> jasonmchristos, fstab on the clients that is
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, are you sure Samba isn't a better fit for you
<brijith> soreau: actually what i did is I used the deb files from archives of another system to install it here
<Sincere> klpt: my goal is to enable wireless network on my machine
<jasonmchristos> ok thats what im opening
<greezmun1ey> lavee, how are you accessing facebook then? (I hate to ask)
<jeffrey_> hey, How do I get vlc to play inside one window, for some reason when I switched to KDE it split where the interface and the video are seperate
<soreau> brijith: Why?
<klpt> Sincere: but you said that you're already connected, haven't you?
<Sincere> klpt: no i am not connected.
<brijith> soreau:so that I can do it with out downloading
<gasull> hsu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<klpt> Sincere: ok then. so you need to know the broadcast name of your network. do you own an access point?
<soreau> brijith: Well whatever, dont do that again ;)
<lavee> i have a wireless connection this? i have google??? if that helped idk
<lavee> hold on be right back
<brijith> soreau:Oky
<brijith> soreau:I learned a lession :)
<Satzo> thats one way to check :)
<jasonmchristos> ok its open but ive never edited this before what should i enter?
<greezmun1ey> omg
<gasull> Nobody can help me set the microphone?  Please, i've been trying for days.
<brijith> soreau::##lesson
<hsu> thanks, what kind of applications use udp protocol more ?
<soreau> brijith: FWIW, you can also seek our award winning compiz support in # compiz :-)
<brijith> soreau:I have another doubt ,,,,
<gandalfcome> How do I unexport a shel variable from bash?
<soreau> brijith: ?
<gasull> hsu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_Datagram_Protocol#Applications
<brijith> soreau:for removing packages we issued a command ... apt-get remove --purge
<Sincere> klpt: here is the spit out of iwconfig wlan0
<gasull> gandalfcome: I think you have to set it an empty value
<lavee> is there any possible way i could change my laptop to be a windows instead of ubuntu?
<soreau> brijith: What about it?
<brijith> soreau:what is that --purge stands for
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, assuming your "server" will run 24/7 then just add "<server>:</path/of/dir> </local/mnt/point> nfs <options> 0 0" to the client's fstab -- if however your server will not be running this could cause problems starting your client machines when the server isn't running
<klpt> Sincere: you may want to msg me with that to avoid spamming the room
<Sincere> klpt: how wil i know whether i own an access point or not? can i check that someway??
<gandalfcome> gasull: doesnt work
<gasull> lavee: yes, you can partition and format your disk and start again
<Sincere> klpt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/320587/ here is the outcome
<klpt> Sincere: wait... you have no idea what network you're trying to connect to, do you?
<soreau> brijith: man apt-get
<fcuk112> in karmic, my guake sometimes opens at the bottom and sometimes at the top - anyone knows why this is?
<gasull> gandalfcome: try    unset VARIABLE
<lavee> gasull: how do i do that?
<Sincere> klpt: i know that i have to connect to broadcom 's connection
<brijith> soreau: :) Oky
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: so if u use /home/share as mount point all users will have acess?
<brijith> soreau:Thanks for your help ! :)
<soreau> brijith: No problem
<zaoul1> How could I play a sound through the system motherboard speaker, I just need an alert, nothing fancy like an MP3... ?
<gasull> lavee: you will loose everything you have.  You know that, right?
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, you'll still probably have to change permission on the mount point to give everyone permission read/write/execute sorta thing.
<lavee> Yes i do, but i dont have anything on here i just got this laptop a few months ago
<hsu> thanks  .... what kind of "multimedia applications" use udp protocol ?
<hsu> thanks  .... what kind of "multimedia applications" use udp protocol more ?
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: so if the server is off what should i expect to happen?
<jacseen> Can anyone point me to the information on how to use a /var/lib/dpkg/lock file properly?
<zaoul1> I see cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp will make sounds through the motherboard speaker but I need something louder
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, slow or no boot on the client
<gasull> zaoul: aptitude install mplayer, then use it to play a sound
<gasull> zaoul: from the command line
<zaoul1> uhh.. mplayer to do something simple like this?
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: no boot! isnt there an option to just abort it if its not present
<lavee> gasull: how do i change to windows?
<usser> zaoul1, theres alsaplayer
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, using "noauto" option in fstab would "fix" that but would mean it wouldn't always show up for users
<gasull> hsu: you can google that.  but BitTorrent uses both UDP and TCP
<zaoul1> seems kind of redonkulous
<klpt> Sincere: broadcomm is a manufacturer of wireless chipsets, not a specific network
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: so how would they make it show up?
<jaketrimble> i need some help!  I'm a new user, I cannot get ubuntu 9.10 to load into the normal gnome, it always freezes.  I can only load failsafe.  ideas?
<zaoul1> some idiot changed the IP of his server without telling me, now I have no idea where the server is in the dedi room
<gasull> lavee: go to dpaste.com and paste the result of this command   cat /etc/mtab
<jasonmchristos> would errors=noauto work?
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, they would have to run "mount /mount/pointinfstab" you'd also have to have "user" option in fstab as well - but sudo wouldn't be required
<gasull> lavee: you will regret going back to windows when you get a virus.  I did years ago
<usser> zaoul1, scan the entire subnet with nmap :)
<jeffrey_> hey, How do I get vlc to play inside one window, for some reason when I switched to KDE it split where the interface and the video are seperate
<zaoul1> usser:  and how does that tell me where the machine physically is?
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, re errors=noauto - i'm not sure
<lavee> so im at the website and what do i do?
<gasull> lavee: after posting the result of cat /etc/mtab  post here the resulting url
<usser> zaoul1, oh...
<jasonmchristos> i notice that the main partition has errors=remount-ro
<zaoul1> yep
<gasull> open gnome-terminal and run this command:  cat /etc/mtab
<ordinarydot> hi, anybody knows how to make gtk+ apps not "ugly" when running kde in ubuntu?
<gasull> lavee: ^
<danger_k> i need some help, i'm on ubuntu 9.04... i'm trying to play audacious through crontab... i know by /var/log/syslog that i'm executing that, but audacious can't play, what could i do?
<gasull> lavee: please use my nickname or I get lost with some many people in the chat
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, that's refering to file system errors -- not really applicable to NFS shares -- i'm not sure it would even apply
<jacseen> jeffery I think that has to do with which video interface you are using like X11 Shm.
<lavee> gasull: okay im confused im suppose to post cat/etc/mtab onto the website you told me to post it at?
<gasull> lavee: in your Ubuntu desktop go to Applications -> Accesories -> Terminal
<digitalfiz> gasull, you dont have like stickers with numbers on the servers and clients assigned to those numbers?
<digitalfiz> or some other type of tracking system not reliant on something so easily changed by the client
<lavee> gasull: and then what?
<gasull> digitalfiz: what are you talking about?  Maybe you wanted to say this to someone else
<digitalfiz> yes i did sorry lol
<digitalfiz> i ment zaoul
<greezmun1ey> zaouli, do you have a working IP address for that server, regardless of location?
<gasull> lavee: type this: cat /etc/mtab
<gasull> lavee: and press ENTER
<digitalfiz> zaoul,  do the servers have cdroms? :P
<lavee> gasull: i type that onto here?
<lavee> cat /etc/mtab
<greezmun1ey> zaoul1, do you have a working IP address for the server?
<Sincere> klpt: i have another working set of iwconfig wlan0, wil that tell the network details? here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/320587/
<zaoul1> greezmun1ey: yea
<gasull> lavee: yes
<sakuramboo> how do i disable wpa_supplicant in 9.10?
<gasull> lavee: and press enter
<zaoul1> greezmun1ey: its just in a sea of other computers
<Sincere> sorry..wil paste..http://paste.ubuntu.com/320595/
<lavee> cat /etc/mtab
<lavee> gasull: and now aht
<lavee> what*
<gasull> lavee: write that in the window of the terminal
 * usser lols
<zaoul1> hmm.. I wonder if the cisco could tell me where it is
<jaketrimble> so i've got a problem here.  At the login screen, when I have choose the login option GNOME, my computer freezes before i reach my desktop.  however, both xterm and GNOME Failsafe work properly.  everything was fine this morning, this problem just started upon reboot.
<kwagga> Good morning everyone.... from RSA
<gasull> lavee: did you get an output?
<jaketrimble> help?
<ph33r> for some reason I can't connect to win7 shared folders from karmic, any ideas where am I going wrong ?
<Sincere> klpt: does which network mean access point?
<bidossessi> kwagga, where in RSA? and good morning to you too.
<sakuramboo> jaketrimble: if you still have terminal access, what errors do you get when you run startx?
<bid> that sudo is annoying, cant i bypass it and become root?
<kwagga> hi bidossessi, I'm in Pretoria, you?
<Guest13982> is it worth switching to linux
<lavee> gasull: im a blonde, 13 years old, i need better decription because i do not understand that well
<jaketrimble> skuramboo: i'm in GNOME failsafe right now, so the server is already up.
<sakuramboo> bid: sudo sh
<digitalfiz> zaoul, if they have cdroms try ejecting the cdrom if not try using aplay and play a wav file thats on the system
<gasull> lavee: wait
<kwagga> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with Ubuntu server, by default, does Ubuntu allow connections (i.e port 80) from ppp0 to say Apache?
<bid> thanks
<lavee> gasull: okay
<zaoul1> no cdrom, digitalfiz: aplay to the mobo speaker righ?
<digitalfiz> i think it does when no soundcards exist
<bidossessi> kwagga, i lived in Hatfield, P for 5 years , but now, i'm in algeria. How's ubuntu treating you any problems we can help with?
<gasull> lavee: http://yfrog.com/16screenshotfishp
<gasull> lavee: you should see something like that
<kwagga> bidossessi: Dont you miss Hatfield, or PTA in general? - I think its the best place in RSA, if not Africa... even with all the crime...
<gasull> lavee: if you do we can go to the next step
<kwagga> bidossessi: I'm guessing you're in Algeria for business?
<bidossessi> kwagga, i miss menlyn most of all. Iwork in Algeria now
<lavee>    gasull: i see a bunch of symbols and letters and numbers
<fighter1> hey guys i m getting 1360*768 but not 1280*1024 and my lcd is 5:4 so how to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024
<sakuramboo> how do i disable wpa_supplicant? i try to kill it but it comes right back, i dont have a wireless card so i dont need it
<lodder> Can kvm control only the tv out port of a video card. Or do you have to have 2 video cards present?
<Draconis> man does anyone know wtf this guy is talking about? http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/sys/1450181273.html     trying to find out if he is either freaking crazy stupid or I'm not reading his description correctly
<gasull> lavee: great!  now use your mouse to select all the text in the terminal window, then right-click on it, and copy it, then go to http://dpaste.com and paste it there
<gasull> lavee: then you tell me the url and I will be able to see it and help you
<kwagga> bidossessi: I got ubuntu server is installed with LAMP, I can access the server 100% from eth1, but when I dialed ppp0, I cant ping TO the server, I can however, ping from it... I'm thinking it was ufw or iptables, but I dont see anything wrong...
<klpt> Sincere: so that one isn't connected to anything either
<lavee> gasull: okay thank you, hold on one moment
<fighter1> hey guys i m getting 1360*768 but not 1280*1024 and my lcd is 5:4 so how to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024 , driver nvidia 185
<Argos> hey all
<kwagga> bidossessi: Menlyn is good, but since you libed here, there have been many new shopping centres popping up. the smaller ones are much more convenient.
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: it didnt work maybe because the network is wireless and doesnt start till after fstab loads
<Argos> i got a watermark..Amd unsupported hardware..how do i get rid of it
<bidossessi> kwagga, i really miss the entertainment section and the cinemas. no mall in algeria, at all! about your issue. dialing ppp0 meaning you're using an external ADSL device?
<Sincere> klpt: ok..
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, that could CERTAINLY be an issue!  not sure how to get around that... best of luck (BTW you've got me setting up NFS again after my reinstall of 9.10 - so thanks)
<kwagga> bidossessi: yeah, the server must dial pppoe connection.
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: i think its much faster than the default samba
<kwagga> bidossessi: Entertainment section.... mmm.. I guess Galaxy World was your place, ey?
<lavee> gasull: my screen froze up
<jasonmchristos> usser: any suggestions my network is wireless and i think thats why the fstab is not working
<fighter1> hey guys i m getting 1360*768 but not 1280*1024 and my lcd is 5:4 so how to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024 , driver nvidia 185
<lavee> gasull: i lost everything that i think i did right?
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, NFS is certainly the Unix way to share files and i find it much more stable then Samba but Samba certainly has it's place as well.  I never did get my ex-gfriend's Mac to connect to NFS shares even with the "insecure" option.
<kwagga> bidossessi: I only go to menlyn nowadays either for Imax, or some speciality item I cant get from any other place.... in the last 5 years, about 10 new shopping centres were built in PTA east alone.
<bidossessi> kwagga, oh yeah, games, pool bowling.... none of that stuff here. does your ADSL device give you a static ip does it have firewall rules enabled? some adsl devices block icmp responses. you might want to check that first
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: nix rules all else will fail
<bidossessi> kwagga, because by default, ubuntu WILL respond to ping queries
<gasull> lavee: not yet. wait, brb
<fighter1> guys! i m getting 1360*768 but not 1280*1024 and my lcd is 5:4 so how to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024 , driver nvidia 185
<bidossessi> jasonmchristos, amen to that :)
<digitalfiz> zaoul, sudo apt-get install beep then man beep seems like a tiny program to make the pc speaker beep at you anyways you want
<jaketrimble> tried to start GNOME and got:
<lavee> gasull: okey dokey
<jaketrimble> _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<jaketrimble> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<kwagga> bidossessi: Uhm, ICMP works with the account thats dialed (from another machine), If I allow internet on eth0 (enter gateway, dns) then it all works. Again, I tried ping, opening a page on port 80, webmin 10000, etc
<jaketrimble> and this: (WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
<jaketrimble> (WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
<jaketrimble> (WW) xf86OpenConsole: VT_GETSTATE failed: Bad file desc
<kwagga> bidossessi: no response from ppp0. Is there a log I can check to see if the connection is being rejected?
<oj_> hi, in karmic, whats the command to try to fix the x server from command line?
<jasonmchristos> no flooding
<gasull> lavee: sorry, talking to my wife.  I need to see the output of  cat /etc/mtab
<jasonmchristos> sandbag that text
<jaketrimble> sandbag?
<jasonmchristos> u know when u put sandbags up to stop a flood in otherwords use pastbin
<soreau> oj_: You mean reset your conf file?
<bidossessi> kwagga, check the firewall rules to see if ppp0 in in either the external or the DMZ zone
<gasull> lavee: can you copy the text selecting it with the mouse and pasting it in dpaste.com?
<oj_> soreau, yeah, sort of push the reset on the graphics config as if it were fresh install
<fighter1> hey guys i m getting 1360*768 but not 1280*1024 and my lcd is 5:4 so how to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024 , driver nvidia 185
<jaketrimble> oh.  i dunno what i'm doing.  new to both irc and linux...  can i plead ignorance?
<kwagga> bidossessi: ufw isnt enabled.
<Roasted> Question - I have my one gnome taskbar set to auto hide, but its kinda slow. Can Ic hange the speed of it?
<ph33r> could anyone access win7 shared folders from karmic yet ? it asks for passwd again and again even after typing the correct passwd
<soreau> oj_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jasonmchristos> ok so fstab wont work because my network is wireless and starts after fstab mounts so is ther another way to allow users to mount nfs share without sudo priv.?
<soreau> oj_: I assume X is not starting for you?
<gasull> lavee: are you there?
<kwagga> ph33r: yes, karmic and win7 with samba plays nicely.
<oj_> soreau, it is, but the video of every file is messed up after i installed these drivers from the website, i should have stuck with the ones ubuntu installed, everything was fine
<TheCheeze> anyone have any ideas for how to solve this? http://pastebin.com/d3ef5c327 it is preventing me from watching xvids in vlc and other players
<kwagga> ph33r: check your samba config
<lavee> gasull: when i went to the terminal it was just a line not like a full page like that picture you showed me. is that okay? and do i just put a space and write cat /etc/mtab? cuz on the website your telling me to put this stuff on has other things on it and i dont know what they are do i just paste it and push okay?
<jaketrimble> i have a problem with gnome, can someone talk to me one on one?
<soreau> oj_: nvidia or ati?
<oj_> soreau, nvidia
<Infin1ty> i've ran debuild on some package, it took me half day to compile it, now i see i forgot to put some switch in debuild and it fails at building the .deb packages, it compiled succesfully, is there any way to dell debuild to continue right after where it finished compiling? i don't want to wait another half day
<ph33r> kwagga: so what's the workaround ? it was working fine till vista, in win7 it's all messed up
<kwagga> ph33r: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<soreau> oj_: Well I dont know much about nvidia. Have fun fixing that
<gasull> lavee: you need to write exactly "cat /etc/mtab" without quotes
<jaketrimble> you can help me soreau, i don't have a nvidia problem...
<billybigrigger> i want to reconfigure my keyboard layout, which package do i need to dpkg-reconfigure
<fighter1> hey guys i m getting 1360*768 but not 1280*1024 and my lcd is 5:4 so how to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024 , driver nvidia 185
<jasonmchristos> TheCheeze: looks like you need the plugin
<ph33r> kwagga: I want to access the shared folder on win7 machine from karmic btw
<TheCheeze> jasonmchristos, while i would normally agree, according to synaptic everything is installed, and i even reinstalled
<soreau> oj_: Actually, iirc, you can run the nvidia installer with --uninstall to try to uninstall whatever it did
<gasull> lavee: paste it and push OK
<oj_> soreau, what if i can't find the driver? i think i deleted it
<soreau> jakeriver: If you have a problem with compiz or your graphics, I might be able to help
<bidossessi> kwagga, you're pinging ppp0 from the internet, right?
<soreau> oj_: That sucks *shrug*
<oj_> soreau, if i download it back, and run it from the same place with --uninstall will it work
<jasonmchristos> TheCheeze: well manually look and see if its there if not put it there
<soreau> oj_: I have no idea
<gasull> lavee: you have to paste it in the big box that says "Code"
<fighter1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCy9nrchqFI&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div
<TheCheeze> jasonmchristos, where would i get it to put it there?
<soreau> oj_: In theory if it was the exact same version it should
<fighter1> hey guys i m getting 1360*768 but not 1280*1024 and my lcd is 5:4 so how to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024 , driver nvidia 185
<jasonmchristos> TheCheeze: synaptic may have put it somwhere else
<kwagga> bidossessi: yeah, internet -> ppp0 doesnt work, pinging local network(eth0) -> ppp0 also doesnt work
<jaketrimble> am I jakeriver?  i have a problem with something... When I try to login using GNOME (as opposed to GNOME Failsafe or xterm), everything freezes and i have to restart.  failsafe works though.
<lavee> gusull: okay i did, but why do i need the terminal?
<oj_> soreau, so i'll try that then dpkg-reconfigure -phigh hopefully it'll be back
<kwagga> bidossessi: eth0 does work. AND they strange part ping from ppp0 -> internet DOES work.
<gasull> lavee: post here in the channel the resulting url of the page in the website
<kwagga> ph33r: http://www.wikihow.com/Access-Windows-Files-in-Ubuntu
<fighter1> Billiard: dude i am stting having the problem
<jasonmchristos> try completely romoving gstreamer plugins and installing restricted extras i think that comes with xvid codec
<fighter1> Billiard:  i m getting 1360*768 but not 1280*1024 and my lcd is 5:4 so how to restrict the resolutions to 1280*1024 , driver nvidia 185
<lavee> gasull: lavee@Lavee:~$ cat /etc/mtab
<kwagga> ph33r:  that link worked for me
<ph33r> kwagga: thank you, lemme look into it
<Billiard> fighter1: try the nvidia-settings  program ?
<gasull> lavee: you will need the terminal to format your hard disk back to something what Windows will be able to install itself in
<TheCheeze> jasonmchristos, a file search says it is in /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10
<greezmun1ey> lo
<fighter1> Billiard: its not working there is no 1280*1024 what to do
<fcuk112> how to edit grub.conf in karmic?
<soreau> fighter1: Try running sudo nvidia-settings and setting the resolution to what you want then save to config file
<^c|0ud^> is there any good applications to burn backed up isos on ubuntu... imgburn with wine is glitchy
<soreau> ! pm | jakeriver
<ubottu> jakeriver: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gasull> lavee: the URL of the resulting page
<soreau> ! pm | jaketrimble
<ubottu> jaketrimble: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> damn this channel
<gasull> URL is like "http://google.com"
<jasonmchristos> what is software-center anyway
<TheCheeze> jasonmchristos, cancel that. .so was but not .so.67
<Billiard> fighter1: just sey ant resolution in nvidia-settings   then savexconfig   then manually edit the resolution in the xconfig
<jaketrimble> i did, but nobody answers.
<Billiard> fighter1: set any*
<fighter1> soreau: there is no 1280*1024 in nvidia setting how to force resolutions to 12080*1024
<lavee> gasull: lavee@Lavee:~$ cat /etc/mtab
<lavee>                is that it?
<gasull> lavee: whatever you see in the address bar of your browser after pasting the text
<TheCheeze> jasonmchristos, was just a test app i launched. came with karmic. buti get the same error when i launch vlc and totem
<soreau> fighter1: Set a Mode line in xorg.conf manually
<gasull> lavee: something like http://dpaste.com/34545
<Billiard> fighter1: yes if you set just any resolution in nvidia-settings, it will be easy to manually change the xorg.conf
<fighter1> Billiard:  ya i set to 1024*768 and its not saving Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<digitalfiz> is there an equivilant to quanta for gnome that doesnt require kde crap?
<Billiard> fighter1: ok do this
<lavee> gasull: http://dpaste.com/121443/
<jasonmchristos> well if its there it is odd that it would say it doesnt exist
<billybigrigger> i want to reconfigure my keyboard layout, which package do i need to dpkg-reconfigure
<gasull> lavee: the address bar, where you write "hotmail.com", "myspace.com" and so on
<oj_> fighter1, there is a howto on the ubuntu documentation that has a step-by-step guide to add mode lines just google it
<Billiard> fighter1: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<soreau> fighter1: Here is an example http://pastebin.com/m64ecc36d
<gasull> lavee: I need you to type in the terminal "cat /etc/mtab" and then press enter
<gasull> lavee: you need to press enter
<bidossessi> kwagga, have you enabled ip forwarding? what guide are you using?
<gasull> lavee: and I need you to copy and paste the resulting text
<lavee> gasull: ohhhhhh
<jasonmchristos> i would try to uninstall using the "complete removal" feature then install restricted extras which i think has xvid and vlc
<bidossessi> kwagga, how many NICs do you have on the machine?
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, so i got user level mounting of an NFS share with "IPADDRESS:/export/path	/mount_point	nfs	rw,user,noauto 0 0", the user just has to "mount /mount_point" no sudo required :)
<jasonmchristos> also vlc
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: thanks im glad i stuck around. lemme try it
<^c|0ud^> is there any good applications to burn backed up isos on ubuntu... imgburn with wine is glitchy. any suggestions or recommendations?
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, you could create a GUI shortcut for the mount command
<kwagga> bidossessi: I have eth0, and eth1, only eth1 is in use, ppp0 also dials through it
<Billiard> ^c|0ud^: use k3b or braseo, i dont think imgburn will work well at all in wine
<fighter1> Billiard: ya now the menu is there but when i press the save button Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<fighter1> Billiard: should i copy from preview and paste in the file
<bidossessi> kwagga, in your lan, are you pinging ppp0 from another machine? if that's the case, please verify that you've enabled ip forwarding
<lavee> gasull: okay so i first paste my termial on the first line then do i space and put the cat /etc/mtab and then enter?
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: option "soft" will keep it from hanging so i read
<soreau> fighter1: You need to run 'sudo nvidia-settings'
<Billiard> fighter1: try just ignoring taht, after hitting save xconf, do you have an xorg.conf with a resolution in it
<kwagga> bidossessi: doing that now. I wil let you know in a min
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: since im just trying to use ro soft wont risk any data loss
<soreau> Billiard: He doesn't have permissions
<gasull> lavee: go to your terminal, write "cat /etc/mtab" and press enter, the copy the resulting text and paste it in http://dpaste.com
<Infin1ty> no one in here knows how to use debuild?
<fighter1> Billiard: the file is changed but there is no resolution attributes written in it
<bidossessi> kwagga, a good trick (if you adsl device allows it) is to use the inbuild pppoe dialer IN the ADSL device and simply set the device as a gateway on your server. that saves you from dealing with pppX ifs
<Billiard> fighter1: ok, try sudo nvidia-settings
<lavee> gasull: http://dpaste.com/121445/
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: do i just put the ip or a prefix also?
<gasull> lavee: great
<lavee> gasull: now what do i do?
<fcuk112> how do i enable the frame buffer in karmic?
<gasull> lavee: go to your terminal, write "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" and press enter
<ZykoticK9> fighter1, if you're getting a failed to parse error with nvidia-settings (in 9.10) see http://paste.ubuntu.com/320605/ for fix
<greezmunkey> where would I look to determine what "device" my system uses to play sound, like in using the beep command. Is it maybe a /dev device by chance?
<stonewash> hello
<fighter1> Billiard: ya now its there buddy should i just change that ""1024x768_60" nd save
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, ip or prefix?
<kwagga> bidossessi: unfortunately, I have to dial multiple accounts on one line (the server will run on local only bandwidth) and the workstations on intl.
<jasonmchristos> like nfs:// or just a plain ip
<lavee> gasull: and then paste it at that one website?
<jrivera> can any of you give me a link onow to setup a central dhcp server on ubuntu?
<gasull> lavee: no, just follow my directions
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, no "nfs://" just start with the IP address!
<jasonmchristos> ok
<gasull> lavee: the terminal will probably ask for your password.  Enter it.
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, we are talking about fstab on client correct?
<Billiard> fighter1: yup should work
<celxc> j
<jasonmchristos> yes
<Billiard> if it crashes or something
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, k - just checking
<bidossessi> kwagga, that's an annoyment
<Billiard> fighter1: if it crashes x on restart just delete the xconf or move it
<fighter1> Billiard: Could not save the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<fighter1> Billiard: i am editing the file by openeing it
<ZykoticK9> fighter1, please see my pastebin for fix
<lavee> gasull: what happens if you forgot the password?
<Billiard> fighter1: use sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thermal> what happened to xmms? I just want a simple mp3 player, I guess xmms really followed in the footsteps of winamp with their xmms2, reminds of what happened with winamp 3
<stonewash> can anyone please explain as why my system freezes randomly. I have tried to trace logs of any action/error/or whatsoever but couldn't find stuff of interest.
<Billiard> fighter1: or gksudo rather
<gasull> lavee: you will see something like this
<thermal> anyone know of an alternative?
<gasull> lavee: http://dpaste.com/121446/
<lavee> gasull: i forgot my password, how do i find it or reset it?
<stonewash> it happens specially when using firefox and flash-plugin
<gasull> lavee: if you forgot your password I don't think I can help you
<fighter1> Billiard: its saved now should i restart
<Lint> thermal, xmms became obsolete
<TheCheeze> jasonmchristos, do you happen to be using karmic x64?
<thermal> Lint, how is that possible? it played mp3s? what else did it need?
<lavee> gasull: okay i remember it now whats the next step? i typed in the password
<Billiard> fighter1: loging out might do it
<khensthoth> stonewash: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jasonmchristos> TheCheeze: yes
<stonewash> khensthoth: 9.10
<thermal> I have the exact same requirements now as I did when xmms was around, and when winamp 2.x was around
<gasull> lavee: did you get an output similar to this? http://dpaste.com/121446/
<kwagga> bidossessi: I'm sure you are aware of the extremely high prices for bw in RSA...
<karmic> Indonesia, please ?
<gasull> lavee: I'm sure you did.  Just similar, not exactly the same.
<thermal> Lint, do you know of anything with similar functionality? I want a play button and a little playlist I can drag songs onto
<lavee> gasull am i suppose to paste it on the site?
<stonewash> khensthoth: i thought its happening due to firefox flash-plugin combo, but it happened a few time when was not using firefox or flash-plugin
<TheCheeze> jasonmchristos, if you have those missing codecs can you just megashare them or something? would that even work?
<gasull> lavee: no, just do the following:
<Lint> thermal, try VLC
<bidossessi> kwagga, left PTA during the internet boom, 5 years ago (so long already!), we were still on dialup plans.
<gasull> lavee: where it says "Command (m for help): " write "d" (no quotes) and press enter
<kwagga> bidossessi: ouch, you guys have it worse that us!
<lavee> gasull: okay
<khensthoth> stonewash: Hm, I used to have the similar problem in 9.04, but a 9.10 fresh install solved that. Don't really know what caused it as well, sorry.
<gasull> lavee: now enter the number 1 and press enter
<thermal> Lint, I have vlc, too much overhead and I don't need video
<kwagga> bidossessi: however, 56k dial up is still very much alive here as well.
<lavee> gasuall: and?
<stonewash> khensthoth: did you tried to trace logs ?
<kikomatch> hi everyone
<Koobz> Anyone know a fix for this symptom. I installed Kubuntu 9.10, dual monitors. Everything looks fine. Now after my first restart, on the second monitor, the desktop is black. Except for a sliver near the top - about the size of your average panel. I can right click on the sliver and bring up context menus, but the other 90% of my desktop is a black void.
<stonewash> khensthoth: give me a guess, what can be the issue ?
<ZykoticK9> Koobz, are you using nvidia?
<Sincere> how can i start with mplayer on ubuntu?
<gasull> lavee: we are deleting your hard drive, but the changes won't be effective until the last step (at that point you will loose connection to the internet and the data in your computer)
<Lint> are there some machine translation programs in Ubuntu?
<bidossessi> kwagga, so any update on the status of ipforwarding on your server?
<fighter1> Billiard:i restarted the file is changed but the resolutions r same what shouild i do
<TheKro> any suggestions on how to debug a VPN connection that doesn't seem to work.  Currently, I click on the VPN connection in the network manager, it says "Activating" for a second or two, and then the "Activating" disappears. (kde)
<thermal> oh nice!! found it!! winamp for ubuntu :D ;D
<thermal> http://audacious-media-player.org/
<Billiard> fighter1: hmmm
<khensthoth> stonewash: I tried to find the problems in the system logs various times, but couldn't find any error message at all. If I were to guess, it'd be firefox.
<lavee> gasull: okay i pushed 1 and enter now what?
<ardchoille> thermal: It's in the repos
<ZykoticK9> Koobz, on 9.10 there is a bug with nvidia-settings not actually saving anything -- see http://paste.ubuntu.com/320605/ for fix
<Billiard> fighter1: not sure sorry
<gasull> lavee: do you see "Command (m for help): " again?
<thermal> ardchoille, yeah just install audacious and got it play music :D
<fighter1> Billiard: in nvidia setting its set to auto?
<lavee> gasull: yes
<Billiard> fighter1: dunno
<fighter1> Billiard: plz help buddy i am ahving this prob for 5 daus now
<testi> How do I install a plugin that comes from a zip file into eclipse? just in case someone here knows it accidently
<jasonmchristos> TheCheeze: might as well try it
<gasull> lavee: type "d", enter, "2", enter
<Billiard> fighter1: idk im not really that good with the gui stuff
<gasull> lavee: no quotes, of course
<stonewash> khensthoth: ok but i have experienced it without firefox being activated
<kwagga> bidossessi: yes, and no, I fixed one bud, where I had a gateway in eth0.. removed that. no the server is completely relying on ppp0, but still not incoming traffic
<lavee> gasuall: and then what command is up again
<jasonmchristos> i watch xvids fine i just installed restricted extras
<ardchoille> thermal: nice! audacious can use xmms themes, so if you want more skins go to http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=130
<thermal> ya know, I've got rhythmbox, vlc, miro and more installed, but sometimes I just want to make a quick playlist with a very simple mp3 player. glad to find audacious
<jasonmchristos> or let it search for gstreamer plugins itself when i tried to play an xvid
<thermal> ardchoille, oh cool! checking that out now
<fighter1> Billiard: ok thans for the help anyway
<khensthoth> stonewash: Yea, maybe someone more experienced could help you.
<kwagga> bidossessi: adding lines in sysctl.conf now
<stonewash> khensthoth: were you using ext4 ? by that time
<lavee> gasull: okay it shows command again, now what
<TheCheeze> jasonmchristos, i think it is related to gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<gasull> lavee: now type "d", enter, "3", enter
<stonewash> khensthoth: or nvidia beta drivers ?
<gasull> lavee: and then same thing with "4", that is: "d", enter, "4", enter
<DarsVaeda> hi everybody, i installed compiz and activated the rotation cube, works fine but not as expected...i have a two screen setting and i would expect to get one seperate cube per screen, but its two cubes which are just the same for every screen -  can i change that?
<kikomatch> installed 9.1 on my netbook (AspireOne D250) runs very well out of the box, very happy with it
<bidossessi> kwagga, the first step is to check that you can ping ppp0 from your lan. then we'll move on to the internet
<soreau> DarsVaeda: Yes.
<khensthoth> stonewash: Nope, I was using ext3, and I had/have Intel Integrated Graphic.
<fighter1> Billiard: what was the command to edit the file?
<lavee> gasull: okay i pushed d enter and then for the partition it says "no partition is defined yet"
<DarsVaeda> where do i find that setting?
<gasull> lavee: that's fine
<soreau> DarsVaeda: ccsm>Desktop Cube>Multi Output Mode
<stonewash> khensthoth: thanks
<sprockets2000> anyone know of a way to view current cable modem configuration files?
<kikomatch> i want to switch the desktop instead of the UNR desktop, to the normal one. how do i switch
<lavee> gasull: so???? what do i do
<kikomatch> i tried looking for the Desktop Switch application but couldn't find it
<DarsVaeda> great thanks soreau! :)
<soreau> DarsVaeda: No problem
<gasull> lavee: now type "n", enter, "1", enter, enter
<billybigrigger> oh boy this is making me angry, can someone PLEASE tell me how i`m supposed to change directorys in a command lineÉ
<fighter1> what is the command to edit xorg.comf file
<billybigrigger> cd éetcédefaulté
<billybigrigger> éusrélocalébin
<kikomatch> checked the Add/Remove option, it is there, but when I tried to add it, it just says not available as of this time
<lavee> gasull: okay next
<kwagga> bidossessi: I can ping the server on local ip, but not on intl ip
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: one problem upon doing the mount command it tells me i need a mount.(type) helper program
<billybigrigger> oh yeah, this is a q mark É
<gasull> lavee: do you see "Command (m for help): " again?
<billybigrigger> damned keyboard layouts are pissin me off :) oh and my email address is blah"hotmail.com
<bidossessi> kwagga, can you ping PPP0 from lan, or just eth0?
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, do your clients have "nfs-common" installed?
<lavee> gasull: it says command action
<Billiard> fighter1: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    you probably can just arrow up to it because you did it before
<kwagga> bidossessi: I'm gonna take your advcice, and instead of getting ppp0 to work correctly, I'm just gonna buy another router and have it direct everything to the server eth0
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: i dont think so i will install it via syn and try again
<AnxiousNut> What extensions in Gimp save layers info that photoshop can deal with? and can photoshop open .xcf?
<Lint> are there some machine translation apps in Ubuntu?
<gasull> lavee: type "p", enter, "1", enter, enter, enter
<kwagga> bidossessi: thats one thing I dont always like about linux. Getting small things to work, can be a big mission.
<bidossessi> kwagga, you can take that easy route, but wouldn't it be more fulfilling (more linux-like) to actually FIX the problem?
<lavee> gasull: i have command m for help
<bidossessi> kwagga, yeah, it can be a pita at times, especially when you don't see where the problem might be coming from
<gasull> lavee: now type "t", enter, "b", enter
<lavee> gasull: next step?
<gasull> lavee: you see "Command (m for help): " again, right?
<lavee> gasull: yes
<kwagga> bidossessi: he he, it would. but my linux knowledge doesnt extent past basic admin. I dont know all the commands and tools that would make my life easier... like webmin! now there is one of the best linux admin apps ever! :p
<bidossessi> kwagga, +10 on webmin!
<gasull> lavee: OK.  Now the last step.  After this you will lose connection to the Internet.  It has been a pleasure to help you.  Type "w", enter.
<kwagga> the only thing I cant get working with webmin, is the the adsl module with pppoeconf
<Like> *KING*
<gasull> lavee: now your computer will be ready for installing Windows
<bidossessi> kwagga, that's because ubuntu doesn't like webmin that much
<lavee> gasull: thank you for helping me even though i've probably been a pain in the ass bye
<gasull> lavee: no problem.  Good luck
<logic_bomb> hey, how can I have GTK 2.0 start automatically when using IceWM?
<lavee> gasull: okay im still here,, internet is still working? what did i do wrong?
<kwagga> bidossessi: that unfortunate... so far I've done 80% of all my server config with webmin, I know that not very "linux"-like of me... but hey... its soooo much faster and painless
<greezmunkey> gasull, so what was all that about with lavee, format his drive?
<gasull> lavee: not sure.  Can you type this in the terminal?: "ls /"
<gasull> greezmunkey: lavee wants to format the drive and install Windows
<lavee> greezmunkey: im a girl!!!!
<jasonmchristos> ZykoticK9: works wonderful!
<kwagga> bidossessi: how can I get pppoeconf not to dial at startup anymore, since I will be going the router -route...
<greezmunkey> gasull, Ah, ...and Oh!
<jasonmchristos> thanks a lot for your help
<kwagga> bidossessi: I dont see it in cron
<greezmunkey> hehe
<ZykoticK9> jasonmchristos, you're welcome - take care
<gasull> greezmunkey: yeah, not trolling.  Thanks for worrying.
<lavee> gasull: how do i do that again lolz
<madhu> Hi Guys,, I cant hear sound for VLC player in Ubuntu-9.04
<greezmunkey> gasull, not worried, just curious. I didn't catch all of the messages...
<gasull> lavee: type "ls /l" in the terminal and paste the result in http://dpaste.com
<gasull> lavee: did you type "w" and enter in the last step?  Otherwise you have to start over
<madhu> VLC Sound Problem: Edited setting in System->preferences->Sound ,,, But it has no effect
<sprockets2000> has anyone ever seen a vista home premium retail ISO "EVER"
<khensthoth> madhu: Please make sure you change the sound output settings in VLC too.
<lavee> gasull: i pushed w, and pushed enter
<madhu> <Khensthoth> ; just a min
<gasull> lavee: please type "ls" in the terminal
<kikomatch> i want to switch the desktop instead of the UNR desktop, to the normal one. how do i switch
<madhu> <Khensthoth> : I setted for ALSA utils ,, in both sound settings and VLC
<madhu> <Khensthoth>: But no effect
<madhu> <Khensthoth>: what would be the output type,, i  checked for sound card too
<khensthoth> madhu: Would changing to PulseAudio rectify the situation?
<madhu> <Khensthoth>: No it does'nt
<lavee> gasull: i just type in ls?
<gasull> lavee: "ls" and then enter
<Like> good morning
<lavee> gasull: http://dpaste.com/121453/
<madhu> <Khensthoth>: I changed for Pulse audio too,,, but no effect with VLC player sound
<alinz1> Looking at the 5th image on this page : http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step - why does the CHS end values not add up to the number of sectors? I thought C*H*S = block (sector) number?
<gasull> lavee: can you paste "cat /etc/mtab" again, please?
<khensthoth> madhu: If it's possible, try to get an updated version of VLC, or try to see if PCM is muted in alsamixer. Ineed to go, maybe someone else could help you with that.
<bennyatc> Hy everyone
<gasull> lavee: actually, can you copy and paste everything that is in your terminal?  select all the text from the bottom up
<madhu> <Khensthoth> : How to check this  ? -->  try to see if PCM is muted in alsamixe
<bennyatc> Have anyone installed Linux on a asus a7db?
<lavee> gasull: http://dpaste.com/121454/
<squigle> I wondered if there was any one out there running lmutil  on 9.10
<gasull> lavee: we did something wrong.  Please copy everything that is in your terminal from the bottom up
<lavee> gasull: so i just open my terminal and copy it?
<gasull> lavee: did you close the terminal?  If you did I cannot know what you did wrong
<lavee> gasull: ohhhh okay so i just paste it where?
<gasull> lavee: http://dpaste.com
<lavee> gasull: are u like a computer nerd? or something im just wondering
<EjwgWcjO> gasull: are u like a computer nerd? or something im just wondering
<gasull> lavee: yes, I am a programmer
<EjwgWcjO> lavee: yes, I am a programmer
<lavee> gasull: that is sooooooooooo cool!!!!!!!!!!     http://dpaste.com/121455/
<EjwgWcjO> gasull: that is sooooooooooo cool!!!!!!!!!!     http://dpaste.com/121455/
<lstarnes> EjwgWcjO: please stop doing that
<gasull> lavee: type in the terminal "sudo /dev/sda" again
<gasull> lavee: and press enter
<EjwgWcjO> EjwgWcjO: please stop doing that
<EjwgWcjO> lavee: type in the terminal "sudo /dev/sda" again
<lstarnes> !ops | EjwgWcjO copybot
<ubottu> EjwgWcjO copybot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gasull> lavee: thanks but being a nerd is not so original anyway :)
<jonz> hello, in regards to cryptography: with  asymmetric key algorithms: if I encrypt something with my public key, but it can only be decrypted with my private key - then what good is it to the person I'm sending it to? (i've been reading and reading on the subject, and I just seem to be missing this peice to the puzzle)
<gasull> lavee: nerd/programmer
<jonz> ello, in regards to cryptography: with  asymmetric key algorithms: if I encrypt something with my public key, but it can only be decrypted with my private key - then what good is it to  the person I'm sending it to? (i've been reading and reading on the subject, and I just seem to be missing this peice to the puzzle)
<ixMBU4ugD> ello, in regards to cryptography: with  asymmetric key algorithms: if I encrypt something with my public key, but it can only be decrypted with my private key - then what good is it to  the person I'm sending it to? (i've been reading and
<lavee> gasull: do you wear glasses with like tape? and like you no those movies that makes ners look dumb? idk in my school we have a spirit day adn one of them is nerd day its coming up on the 28th!
<ixMBU4ugD> gasull: do you wear glasses with like tape? and like you no those movies that makes ners look dumb? idk in my school we have a spirit day adn one of them is nerd day its coming up on the 28th!
<dAnon1> http://a2b-net.com/tips/addsharedprinterkarmic  why don't I have network printer via samba like here?
<ixMBU4ugD> http://a2b-net.com/tips/addsharedprinterkarmic  why don't I have network printer via samba like here?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gasull> lavee: I'm into computers, not into Star Wars or those things
<ixMBU4ugD> !netsplit
<dAnon1> vote kick that moron
<maco> !ops | ixMBU4ugD bot
<ubottu> ixMBU4ugD bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ixMBU4ugD> lavee: I'm into computers, not into Star Wars or those things
<lstarnes> jonz: you can encrypt something with that user's public key so that only they may read it using their private key
<ixMBU4ugD> vote kick that moron
<ixMBU4ugD> !ops | ixMBU4ugD bot
<dAnon1> http://a2b-net.com/tips/addsharedprinterkarmic  why don't I have network printer via samba like here?
<ixMBU4ugD> ixMBU4ugD bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Am
<lstarnes> jonz: or you can sign something with your private key so that someone can verify that it was yours using your public key
<jonz> lstarnes: oooh!!! jeeeezzzz, thank you! hahahah, i've been pondering for like 15 minutes. thank you :)
<ixMBU4ugD> http://a2b-net.com/tips/addsharedprinterkarmic  why don't I have network printer via samba like here?
<maco> Flannel: ??
<jonz> lstarnes: its also 3AM here
<ixMBU4ugD> jonz: or you can sign something with your private key so that someone can verify that it was yours using your public key
<ixMBU4ugD> lstarnes: oooh!!! jeeeezzzz, thank you! hahahah, i've been pondering for like 15 minutes. thank you :)
<gasull> lavee: are you at "Command (m for help): " again?
<ixMBU4ugD> Flannel: ??
<ixMBU4ugD> lstarnes: its also 3AM here
<ixMBU4ugD> lavee: are you at "Command (m for help): " again?
<jpc> finally
<lavee> gasull: WTF! what are these people doing? and no i have not it says command not found
<dAnon1> http://a2b-net.com/tips/addsharedprinterkarmic  why don't I have network printer via samba like here?
<jonz> ixMU4ugD - okay, so that would take care of the issue of not knowing if someone is pretending to be me?
<maco> jonz: ixMU4ugD was a bot copying and pasting everything others said
<l43a2> lol
<l43a2> a bot that can copy paste?
<dAnon1> http://a2b-net.com/tips/addsharedprinterkarmic  why don't I have network printer via samba like here?
<l43a2> nice
<lstarnes> l43a2: no, not nice
<lstarnes> l43a2: more annoying
<maco> jonz: was lstarnes that gave that answer
<jonz> maco: thanks, i thought that was a bit weird, but i didn't see the original poster.
<lstarnes> jonz: it would
<ActionParsnip> dAnon1: try: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=224
<gasull> lavee: there's a irc-war going on.  Ignore them.  Actually they are not people, but programs trying to make people think they are humans.  Just ignore all of it.
<ActionParsnip> dAnon1: if you browse in nautilus to: smb://localhost    do you see the printer
<parapan> hi thereguys ...need some advanced explanation on file permissions for freeBSD and Ubuntu ...if someone is available to share ...
<gasull> lavee: Type "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" and press enter
<lavee> gasull: that makes me feel so much better, having programs copy what were saying?
<dutchbuntu> !ask | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gasull> lavee: yes, that is
<lstarnes> parapan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions may be useful
<jonz> okay,  thanks everyone :) - so from what i've read, ther's a GPG program that takes care of this encypting/decrypting of files... is this what people are generally using on ubuntu?
<kosmic> I NEED THE GUI SERVICES EDITOR
<kosmic> WHATS THE NAME OF IT
<Deaigo> Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
<ardchoille> parapan: have a look at my file permissions page: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/linux-file-permissions.html
<kosmic> IVE BEEN SEARCHING FOR TWO DAYS
<Deaigo> i have a cups servers running
<lstarnes> kosmic: stop using caps and please be patient
<knoppies> with VLC, in windows you can have the video play on the desktop, is there a way to do that with the linux version?
<Deaigo> why does it say that shit
<ardchoille> !caps | kosmic
<ubottu> kosmic: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kosmic> lstarnes, can you not feel my pain
<lavee> gasull: so are u a real person or a program?? and its back on cammand m for help
<dAnon1> ActionParsnip I can't nautilus to smb://localhost
<gasull> lavee: I'm a real nerd
<arooni> how do i edit the compiz settings on my computer?
<arooni> on karmic i want to be able to pivot around the desktops via the cubew
<ActionParsnip> dAnon1: sure you can, type it in the address bar, you can switch between stupid button things and actually useful words using the icon to the left
<knoppies> arooni, you have to install the advanced settings manager. Let me go get the name of the package
<Docteh> floody
<lstarnes> kosmic: are you able to locate it in a graphical menu somewhere?
<lavee> gasull: depends how you say nerd to me... like nerd with pants up high glasses and stuff or nerd as in very smart okay looking?
<kosmic> lstarnes, that is whats puzzling me
<fY9ScFM> lstarnes, that is whats puzzling me
<kosmic> ok
<dAnon1> ok worked without nautilus as nautilus is not working in my ubuntu
<fY9ScFM> ok
<fY9ScFM> ok worked without nautilus as nautilus is not working in my ubuntu
<l43a2> lol
<fY9ScFM> lol
<lstarnes> fY9ScFM: abcd
<ActionParsnip> arooni: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager    then run ccsm, you can setup cube whatevers there
<fY9ScFM> fY9ScFM: abcd
<fY9ScFM> arooni: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager    then run ccsm, you can setup cube whatevers there
<kosmic> !ops
<l43a2> geez
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<fY9ScFM> !ops
<fY9ScFM> geez
<fY9ScFM> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, j
<l43a2> gotta love these bots
<kosmic> lol
<Docteh> huh
<fY9ScFM> gotta love these bots
<lavee> whats a bot?
<fY9ScFM> lol
<gasull> lavee: my wife says I look OK.  Otherwise she wouldn't have married me :-)
<fY9ScFM> huh
<fY9ScFM> whats a bot?
<fY9ScFM> lavee: my wife says I look OK.  Otherwise she wouldn't have married me :-)
<Docteh> oic
<fY9ScFM> oic
<ActionParsnip> lavee: it helps us type lots of stuff which users ask lots
<fY9ScFM> lavee: it helps us type lots of stuff which users ask lots
<dutchbuntu> !ops | fY9ScFM copybot
<fY9ScFM> !ops | fY9ScFM copybot
<ubottu> fY9ScFM copybot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<l43a2> i like penis
<fY9ScFM> fY9ScFM copybot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild,
<dAnon1> Action Parsnip worked without nautilus, cause nautilus is broken in 9.10 for me
<fY9ScFM> em rof 01.9 ni nekorb si sulituan esuac ,sulituan tuohtiw dekrow pinsraP noitcA
<ActionParsnip> is it troll day today?
<fY9ScFM> ?yadot yad llort ti si
<l43a2> damn the bot doesnt likle penis it seems
<fY9ScFM> smees ti sinep elkil tnseod tob eht nmad
<knoppies> arooni, you still there?
<soreau> ! ccsm | arooni
<fY9ScFM> ?ereht llits uoy ,inoora
<fY9ScFM> inoora | mscc !
<mandrak> lammers MS
<fY9ScFM> SM sremmal
<ubottu> arooni: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<fY9ScFM> zipmoc# ni pleH - zipmoc! osla eeS - seitreporp ecnaraeppa ruoy ni raeppa lliw noitpo wen a ,rettal eht llatsni uoy fI .'mscc-elpmis' ro 'reganam-sgnittes-gifnoczipmoc' llatsni :utnubU ni stceffe potksed fo noitazimotsuc decnavda elbane o
<fY9ScFM> DrArcheh acuster d9500 drox_ Lattyware Rondom Otacon22 Rp3 fetusbub1le pog nfc_ JC_Denton_ U-2069 an0nmat11 YeTr2_
<fY9ScFM> samuel _Talkradio fisuk_ FireCrotch_ kust0m_ das_maze dotch Vlet_ Zedde_ McPeter bwebster LoneWlf spex chris_ lnknpk04_
<fY9ScFM> ph8 wt8008_ pegs mika_video DeaCon nfc cyphase demiurgicdaemon overdub r00to3 mj-netbits_ joeyeye foxxtrot purifiedmadness
<lavee> gasull: well some women like the guys personality, doesnt really matter bout looks...
<ActionParsnip> dAnon1: then if you run: sudo smbtree   you should see the printer shared
<d9500> how do i make the grub boot menu show at startup. not permanently, just one. ubuntu is the only os on the machine and so grub does not display the menu by default.
<orMXwg> .tluafed yb unem eht yalpsid ton seod burg os dna enihcam eht no so ylno eht si utnubu .eno tsuj ,yltnenamrep ton .putrats ta wohs unem toob burg eht ekam i od woh
<gasull> lavee: by the way, forget it.  It's done.  We have formated your computer, but it won't be completely done until you reboot your computer.
<orMXwg> lavee: by the way, forget it.  It's done.  We have formated your computer, but it won't be completely done until you reboot your computer.
<Docteh> Algeirs
<ActionParsnip> dAnon1: the guide will get it shared for you though
<orMXwg> Algeirs
<orMXwg> dAnon1: the guide will get it shared for you though
<dAnon1> ActionParsnip this command doesnt work
<orMXwg> ActionParsnip this command doesnt work
<dutchbuntu> !ops | orMXwg copybot
<orMXwg> !ops | orMXwg copybot
<ubottu> orMXwg copybot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<orMXwg> orMXwg copybot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, A
<gasull> lavee: just kidding about being a nerd.  I am because I spend hours in front of the computer and I love it, but I always had a lot of friends
<orMXwg> lavee: just kidding about being a nerd.  I am because I spend hours in front of the computer and I love it, but I always had a lot of friends
<ActionParsnip> dAnon1: sudo apt-get --reinstall install smbclient
<orMXwg> dAnon1: sudo apt-get --reinstall install smbclient
<lavee> gasull: how? i though it didnt work cuz the internet is still on
<orMXwg> gasull: how? i though it didnt work cuz the internet is still on
<l43a2> seems the copy bot is abit lagged must be his crap proxies :P
<orMXwg> seems the copy bot is abit lagged must be his crap proxies :P
<Spixx> okay now my eyes will fall out. stop dubble posting!
<smwn> hi ActionParsnip, I don't know if you remember helping me to get my wifi to work but just to update you I installed 9.10 and it now works fast as out of the box.
<orMXwg> okay now my eyes will fall out. stop dubble posting!
<orMXwg> hi ActionParsnip, I don't know if you remember helping me to get my wifi to work but just to update you I installed 9.10 and it now works fast as out of the box.
<FloodBot1> orMXwg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gasull> lavee: because I was wrong about your Internet stopping working all of a sudden
<bennyatc> Hi everyone
<smwn> I'm getting better speeds then I am under windows.
<ActionParsnip> smwn: no recollection but glad you got the gold :)
<bennyatc> ubuntu doesn't work fine on a asus a7db
<orMXwg> ubuntu doesn't work fine on a asus a7db
<zaggynl> echo?
<orMXwg> echo?
<bennyatc> pls help me to choice a good distro
<orMXwg> pls help me to choice a good distro
<Docteh> aye
<orMXwg> aye
<FloodBot1> orMXwg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orMXwg> orMXwg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lavee> gasull: i love being in front of the computer, and my cell phone, and ipod mostly ipod touches! but im very out going and i have too many friends.... its kinda scary, cuz every corner i hear lavee lavee gets annoying after a while
<gasull> lavee: I never did what you just did, so I wasn't completely sure
<Docteh> bennyatc: go to distrowatch.com
<orMXwg> bennyatc: go to distrowatch.com
<dAnon1> ok I guess I got it working thx ActionParsnip
<orMXwg> ok I guess I got it working thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> dAnon1: wtg :D
<zcat[1]> ummmm.. and ops around here?
<Docteh> apparently not
<zcat[1]> ahh, solved ;)
<gasull> lavee: then you're the kind of popular girl in high school.  I was kind of the middle ground
<bennyatc> Docteh: tks
<ziroday> gasull: lavee: you might want to take your conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic or to a PM
<d9500> wonder if i should repeat my question in case it got lost in the storm of copy spam.
<dutchbuntu> d9500: I guess thats a good idea ;-)
<pkKUCup1P> d9500: I guess thats a good idea ;-)
<chu_> !welcome > chu_
<pkKUCup1P> !welcome > chu_
<ubottu> chu_, please see my private message
<FloodBot1> pkKUCup1P: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pkKUCup1P> chu_, please see my private message
<pkKUCup1P> pkKUCup1P: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> oh shit
<dutchbuntu> !ops | pkKUCup1P copyboy
<ubottu> pkKUCup1P copyboy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pkKUCup1P> pkKUCup1P copyboy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild
<FloodBot1> pkKUCup1P: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pkKUCup1P> pkKUCup1P: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> lol
<pkKUCup1P> lol
<Lint> Is there some machine translation software in Ubuntu?
<l43a2> for fuck sake
<l43a2> srsly..
<Docteh> i dont think the ops copybot is working
<rww> !ohmy | l43a2
<ubottu> l43a2: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | l43a2
<lavee> gasull: I'm still in middle school 8th grade, but i guess im popular... i cant ever be quiet though only in class.... but oh well so are we done??? what do i do now?
<l43a2> !ohmy | stfu
<ubottu> stfu: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<l43a2> :P
<rww> !stfu | l43a2
<ubottu> l43a2: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | lavee
<ubottu> lavee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<l43a2> ....
<Docteh> !ohmy | rww
<ubottu> rww: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<gasull> lavee: I sent you a private IM
<Docteh> :)
<smwn> this is confusing
<Spixx> spam spam spam
<Deaigo> Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
<Deaigo> WHY :(
<Lint> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Docteh> smwn: it happens on irc occasionally
<lavee> gasull where is that at?
<ActionParsnip> Deaigo: is cups running?
<Spixx> Deaigo: is cups on?
<Spixx> ps aux | grep cups
<Deaigo> yes iti s
<gasull> lavee: what program are you using to connect to the chat?
<Deaigo> and listening on port 631
<Falun> hm, weird -- I'm not sure if my question went through so I'm going to resend (sorry if you already saw it)
<Spixx> try and go to http://localhost:631
<lavee> ok
<d9500> ok, maybe now i can get my question in. :)
<Lint> !ops
<Deaigo> yep that works
<ActionParsnip> Deaigo: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<GMjKhn> Deaigo: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Falun> is there anyone around that can help me fix the notification boxes in ubuntu 9.10 (placement + queueing)
<Docteh> Lint: you should stop doing that
<GMjKhn> is there anyone around that can help me fix the notification boxes in ubuntu 9.10 (placement + queueing)
<GMjKhn> Lint: you should stop doing that
<Deaigo> done it
<FloodBot1> GMjKhn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GMjKhn> done it
<GMjKhn> GMjKhn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spixx> omg
<Deaigo> no luck
<Spixx> wierd do you get any log errors?
<lavee> gasull: some panguine?
<d9500> how do i make the grub menu show at startup?
<Deaigo> yeah
<Lint> sorry :) Is there some machine translation software in Ubuntu?
<ziroday> d9500: for karmic?
<ActionParsnip> Deaigo: reinstall cups
<dutchbuntu> d9500: dual boot?
<gasull> lavee: pidgin?
 * Deaigo just installed it
<d9500> ziroday, yes. but not permanently. just once.
<Spixx> d9500: esc
<gasull> lavee: then you should see another tab on the top that says "gasull"
<karmic> what im here..
<gasull> lavee: if you click there you can talk to me
<d9500> spixx, no luck. wonder if it's different for a virtual machine?
<kikomatch> i want to switch the desktop instead of the UNR desktop, to the normal one. how do i switch
<parapan> lstarnes > thank you man .....this is usefull but already know that information
<Spixx> No, maybe you could add another os (copy the ubuntu one) in menu.lst and then remove it?
<ActionParsnip> kikomatch: the switcher isnt in karmic yet so you gotta do a few things, let me find the guide
<Falun> also, does anyone know stuff about making SD cards work under 9.10?
<lavee> gasull: whats your username? for it?
<ActionParsnip> !info desktop-switcher
<ubottu> Package desktop-switcher does not exist in karmic
<kermit> since i upgraded to karmic, my display keeps getting dimmed, but the checkbox for 'dim display when idle' isnt set .. also, it doesnt get bright again when i come un-idle.
<gasull> lavee: my username is gasull
<atari2600a> hey
<dutchbuntu> Falun: define 'work'
<kekekeke> can i safely remove synaptic package manager?
<atari2600a> anyone here good w/ polipo?
<parapan> now I need to set-up some permissions on a freeNAS machine .....I have folder MEDIA which I want to share to my network : 1 player + 1 WIn machine + 1 Ubuntu machine; I want all to be able to read and to play the files, but without the right to write/delete some files ....
<atari2600a> I can't seem to get it running
<ardchoille> kekekeke: you don't want to do that
<ActionParsnip> !info Desktop-Switcher
<ubottu> Package Desktop-Switcher does not exist in karmic
<gasull> lavee: if you right click over my nickname you can probably send me a private chat
<ActionParsnip> kekekeke: sure
<d9500> spixx, well, i pressed esc repeatedlky and it didn't give me a grub menu screen. it did drop me to a single user (i think) root terminal though. rebooted from terminal and it took to me the grub menu. so, it worked, sort of.
<ardchoille> !info desktop-switcher
<ubottu> Package desktop-switcher does not exist in karmic
<lavee> gasull: it says your offline
<gasull> lavee: obviously I'm not
<kekekeke> ActionParsnip: you sure about that?
<kekekeke> because i dont care about a GUI way to install crap, thats what my terminal is for?
<ardchoille> kekekeke: My advice is that  you should keep it, you may need it some time
<kekekeke> -?
<pk4sQqc> guest298 kekekeke atari2600a zauber Wiz3000 llua oskimura pk4sQqc bening madhu SkiZo Matic`Makovec malifae SunilThaha
<pk4sQqc> antopota _RyanB_ Falun digen GibbaTheHutt plastikman barf Devedse esperegu Aeryal yacyac antonpiatek mive lukes
<pk4sQqc> verywiseman Topis ^wanhuubb-it rgs_ Ranakah erikja Peon Funkeh` sale SiaCo CShadowRun biolo_ DrArcheh acuster d9500
<pk4sQqc> Lattyware Rondom Otacon22 Rp3 fetusbub1le pog nfc_ JC_Denton_ U-2069 an0nmat11 YeTr2_ samuel _Talkradio fisuk_
<Spixx> d9500: wierd :p
<FloodBot1> pk4sQqc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lavee> gasull: i found it
<barf> ?
<zauber> heyo all, Is there a way to make gnome open files with applications determined by their file-extension rather than mime-type. Using Komodo to make "kpf" files which are detected as having the xml mimetype.  Of course I don't want to set up gnome to open ALL xml files with komodo. Just the kpf files. How do?
<ActionParsnip> kekekeke: yes its a high level app, i think it wil remove update-manager* too so you wont be ale to get the next release
<kekekeke> lol
<^wanhuubb-it> what?
<Ranakah> lol
<kekekeke> i can install those packages when and if i need them
<d9500> spixx, it worked, so i'm not gonna argue. :)
<ActionParsnip> kekekeke: totally, you will need to use apt-get / aptitude etc
<Spixx> ;)
<ActionParsnip> kekekeke: i dont think it saves much space removing it, but if you use the command line to remove it you can see what it will remove / space saved etc
<kossan_> Anybody that know if there is a way to start a application in the terminal and continue to have it as a terminal?
<kekekeke> ActionParsnip: i just dont ever use it, thus it's pointless having it
<dutchbuntu> kossan_: what do you mean by 'continue to have it as a terminal'?
<ActionParsnip> kekekeke: me neither but if its a dep of update-manager you will have to install it when lucid arrives, etc
<kossan_> dutchbuntu: Well, you know, so you can continue write commands and stuff
<ActionParsnip> kekekeke: http://pastie.org/702258
<dutchbuntu> kossan_: use ' &' in you command, for example 'nautilus &'
<kossan_> And not see every little line that program want to spit out at you
<ActionParsnip> kekekeke: 10Mb save
<papul> hi. can i get someone's rc.conf and fstab file contents on pastebin?????
<parapan> now I need to set-up some permissions on a freeNAS machine .....I have folder MEDIA which I want to share to my network : 1 player + 1 WIn machine + 1 Ubuntu machine; I want all to be able to read and to play the files, but without the right to write/delete some files ....
<kossan_> dutchbuntu: Don't work as i want it too, the program is still available to produce lines in the terminal
<dutchbuntu> kossan_: opening an app in the terminal will always give you output. with the command I gave you, at least you get your prompt back.
<ActionParsnip> papul: where is rc.conf? and why didnt you make a backup copy before playing?
<kossan_> dutchbuntu:  yea. Well, I could screen the programs. But it seems a little overkill to open a small application
<ActionParsnip> papul: are you running arch?
<papul> hi. can i get someone's /etc/rc.conf and /etc/fstab file contents on pastebin????? please
<lstarnes> papul: ubuntu doesn't use rc.conf afaik
<dutchbuntu> kossan_: is it an app that you need to open in terminal? Can't you create a launcher for it?
<papul> ActionParsnip: yes. i want to compare the arch one with ubuntu
<papul> lstarnes: then what does it use?
<ardchoille> papul: I'm on Jaunty and it doesn't have /etc/rc.conf file
<ActionParsnip> papul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946682
<lstarnes> papul: arch uses its own init system
<ActionParsnip> papul: doesnt have one
<lstarnes> papul: ubuntu uses upstart
<kossan_> dutchbuntu: I could yes, but i'm trying to learn as much as I can =)
<papul> then can i get the fstab file????
<Boohbah> papul: http://pastebin.com/m4a50bca7
<lstarnes> papul: the format for fstab is pretty much the same in all *nix variants
<lstarnes> papul: plus different people often have different partition setups
<papul> Boohbah: thanks
<ActionParsnip> kossan_: theres something like: nautilus 2>/dev/null &    but I cant remember the exact syntax
<Boohbah> papul: sorry that is not ubuntu, you will have to substitue your disk UUID's
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: I think that's correct
<Boohbah> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ActionParsnip> kossan_: gets rid of all the stupid outputs by piping them to /dev/null
<papul> well i am facing a problem with automounting pen drives on arch
<kossan_> ActionParsnip: That seems like a nice thing, going to google it !
<ghw> i have a problem about xwindows .who can help me ?
<Boohbah> papul: not ubuntu?
<DigitalFiz> Help when I restarted my pc I cant login anymoe it just keeps going to the login screen not even authentication error
<ardchoille> papul: Why are you asking an ubuntu channel for support for arch?
<Boohbah> DigitalFiz: you will have to be more specific
<DigitalFiz> Sorry typing on my iPod lol
<ghw> i can't startx
<Boohbah> ghw: what does your Xorg.0.log say? can you please pastebin it?
<ActionParsnip> ghw: try starting x, then run: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Prisoner236458> Hi,
<Boohbah> !pastebinit | ghw
<ubottu> ghw: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<papul> ardchoille: i want to compare some ubuntu files with arch
<ardchoille> papul: Ah, ok
<DigitalFiz> Boohbah: Like when i enter my password it starta to login but then goes back to login page with no error on screen
<Prisoner236458> Hi, I am attemptig to upgrade from 8.04.3 LTS to 8.10. I followed the instructions with update manager but the upgrade "button" does not appear. Could anyone possibly assist? Thanks in advance.
<lavee> PEACE OUT GIRL SCOUTS!!!!!! :D
<parapan> does someone know what command is running in ubuntu when the system is auto- mounting a "non-system" partition ......like a ntfs drive ????
<ActionParsnip> papul: then you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<papul> where can i learn about the auto mounting feature of ubuntu?
<Boohbah> parapan: 'mount'
<lstarnes> papul: arch can do it too using hal, I think
<Boohbah> parapan: if it is a removable drive, there is probably some hal/udev involved
<parapan> Boohbah > the complete sysntax will be ????
<alinz1> is there anyone here who knows about drive geometry?
<indus> Prisoner236458: yeah, thats cos it will only upgrade to the next LTS ,try command sudo update-manager -d in a terminal
<Boohbah> parapan: depends on the drive... there is no way for me to know.
<papul> lstarnes: i have tried every thing
<ActionParsnip> !ot | alinz1
<Boohbah> parapan: 'man mount'
<ubottu> alinz1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<papul> got it to work using fstab
<alinz1> ActionParsnip:  oh i see
<parapan> Boohbah > it's not working with the simple mount command
<Boohbah> papul: excellent!
<Boohbah> parapan: no, read the man page
<papul> Boohbah: ????
<alinz1> ActionParsnip: its vaguely to do with testdisk results if that makes any diff
<Boohbah> papul: ????
<kossan_> ActionParsnip: Hey thanks ! " > /dev/null 2>&1 &" is working awesome
<ActionParsnip> alinz1: go on then ;) (I'm not an OP)
<DigitalFiz> Is there a way to get to a cli to see why I cant login via the login splash screen
<ActionParsnip> kossan_: np man, you could create an alias for the command to make it run like that all the time
<alinz1> testdisk shows:
<alinz1>  Partition                        Start                    End               Size in sectors
<alinz1>  1 P FAT16 >32M               0   1  1         6 254 63             112392         [DellUtility]
<Prisoner236458> indus: It still does not give the option to upgrade with that command.
<ActionParsnip> alinz1: use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | alinz1
<ubottu> alinz1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<alinz1> if 6/254/63 is CHS, shouldnt C*H*S=number of sectors? (it doesnt)
<parapan> I know what man is ...when using the mount command from terminal it does not work .....when in front of the PC, Places> Removable Media> STORAGE ...is automaounting this partition .....when I'm remote it does not work ..I do not know why ...so i tought to use the terminal to make-it happen
<ActionParsnip> DigitalFiz: you can make a new user, to see if its related to just that user or the whole system
<DigitalFiz> ActionParsnip: How?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | DigitalFiz
<ubottu> DigitalFiz: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<DigitalFiz> ActionParsnip: I mean how when I cant login to do so :p
<ActionParsnip> DigitalFiz: if you add the user to the admin  group, it will be able to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> DigitalFiz: recovery mode root console
<DigitalFiz> Ok
<ActionParsnip> DigitalFiz: think outside the box ;)
<parapan> boohbah: I know what man is ...when using the mount command from terminal it does not work .....when in front of the PC, Places> Removable Media> STORAGE ...is automaounting this partition .....when I'm remote it does not work ..I do not know why ...so i tought to use the terminal to make-it happen
<DigitalFiz> Who to get recovery mode?
<DigitalFiz> How
<Boohbah> parapan: what syntax are you using and what error do you get? please pastebin
<lstarnes> DigitalFiz: it's an option in the boot menu
<DigitalFiz> Stupid spell check
<Boohbah> DigitalFiz: select recovery mode kernel from grub boot menu. press ESC at boot to bring up the menu
<papul_>              
<papul_>            
<FloodBot1> papul_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DigitalFiz> Ty
<ActionParsnip> DigitalFiz: reboot, part of the boot menu will say recovery mode, use curors to select it
<indus> Prisoner236458: hmm ok then you need to change a few things
<indus> Prisoner236458: 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> DigitalFiz: then when the system has booted a little, select root from the next list
<archet45> is 64 bit computing really worth it on ubuntu?
<Prisoner236458> indus: No problem
<Boohbah> archet45: that depends on what you needs 64 bits for
<Boohbah> archet45: in general, yes, it is worth it
<archet45> i have an x64 bit processor but just realized i have the 32bit 9.10 version installed
<Boohbah> archet45: 64 bit version would be better
<DigitalFiz> Esc didn't work it's goes straight to the little ubuntu icon glow
<napster> Hi all  :)
<archet45> so i should go ahead with converting it to 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> archet45: depends what you use the system for and how much ram you have
<Boohbah> napster: hi, how's your service going?
<archet45> i got 4GB
<Daimonic> What is standard /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory ???
<ghw> vboxdir : echo 2>/proc/sys/kernel/porf_counter_parauoid
<indus> Prisoner236458: ok open software sources, and under releases change it
<napster> Boohbah: service ?  :)
<Guest8301> I attached my laptop in mirror fashion to a monitor yetserday but now I've lost an inch of dekstop on either side of my screen and my logon screen is rendering at 600x400, I've fiddled about in preferences >> display to get a reasonable sized resolution to work in but can't fix these other 2 problems
<ActionParsnip> archet45: you'll need 64bit then, i've seen 32bit not see a full 4Gb ram
<Boohbah> Daimonic: 0
<archet45> i'm also a noob so trying to convert/migrate my data is pretty daunting atm lol
<indus> Prisoner236458: under updates i mean
<ActionParsnip> archet45: for normal pc use like web browsing and word processing etc, 32bit is fine. If you like audio / video encoding etc then 64bit can give a boost
<Boohbah> archet45, ActionParsnip: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PAE
<Prisoner236458> indus: To normal release? I have done this already.
<napster> Boohbah: About my own cahnnel..? I think I need to be an expert to start that...!
<Boohbah> sorry, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: i know of PAE ;)
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: i thought so :)
<indus> Prisoner236458: dont see upgrade option above?
<napster> Boohbah: Still learning...
<Prisoner236458> indus: Nope, this is the problem I am having.
<Boohbah> napster: i was talking about your filesharing network
<indus> Prisoner236458: aah np its easy too hold on
<gasull> Can anybody help to get my microphone working?  It was working a few days ago.
<Boohbah> gasull: what did you do since then to break it?
<napster> Boohbah: Oh that terminal server problem. I solved it almost... I hate windows.. Thinking of clear out the Win systems and installing ubuntu 8.04 server...   :D
<indus> Prisoner236458: did you try update-manager -d also?
<gasull> Boohbah: not sure.  I reinstalled rhythmbox using apt-build to make it run faster
<Prisoner236458> indus: I have indeed. No upgrade option.
<ActionParsnip> napster: if you want your own channel you can just join it and it will be spawned
<gasull> Boohbah: I alse installed Spotify with Wine and Skype for Ubuntu
<Boohbah> gasull: did you run any other updates? i don't think that would affect the mic
<gasull> s/alse/also
<napster> ActionParsnip: And ChanServ to keep it alive as you know...
<gasull> Boohbah: I installed Ubuntu a few days ago and I've been installing all the software I need.
<ActionParsnip> Prisoner236458: in the update manager is the release upgrade set to normal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=intrepid_upgrade2.png
<DigitalFiz> ActionParsnip: New user cant login either
<gasull> Boohbah: oh, wait.  I know what could have been
<Prisoner236458> ActionParsnip: Yes it is.
<ActionParsnip> DigitalFiz: ok now we know its a system wide issue and not just your user
<Boohbah> sometimes visiting this channel is like visiting a psychiatrist's office.
<gasull> Boohbah: I installed libavin0 that I needed for a game
<DigitalFiz> It showed 2kernels at the grub menu both had recovery options
<indus> Prisoner236458: ok sudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<gasull> Boohbah: specially with the flood war that was going on some minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> DigitalFiz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-222016.html   may help
<indus> Prisoner236458: change line prompt=lts to prompt=normal
<indus> Prisoner236458: enjoy
<ActionParsnip> Prisoner236458: you could download the alternate ISO and upgrade off that
<Prisoner236458> indus: It is is set to that.
<Prisoner236458> ActionParsnip: I will attempt that
<Boohbah> gasull: i was referring to our conversation. like psychoanalysis. you tell me your problems and figure it out on your own through our conversation. :)
<indus> Prisoner236458: then you arent doing sudo apt-get update
<gasull> Boohbah: do you think libavin can be mistake?
<indus> Prisoner236458: its set to normal? hmm
<Boohbah> gasull: i think skype may be it, or anything that altered sound configuration
<indus> Prisoner236458: can i see output of cat /etc/lsb-release
<insmod> I did a bare install set up the wipped everything but fluxbox (no backend) but cheese and alsa had to chmod  /dev/video0 /de/dsp /dev/audio -- alsa is ok but cheese I have to chmod /dev/video0 every boot now -- any idea
<gasull> Boohbah: Also I configured Wine to use OSS b/c ALSA didn't work with it.  Spotify was doing weird sounds
<Boohbah> gasull: i am not familiar with libavin, is it an audio lib?
<ActionParsnip> insmod: put the command in /etc/rc.local    bit hacky but works
<gasull> Boohbah: I think so
<Slax76> Anybody see the meteor shower yet?
<Boohbah> gasull: well, does the mic break only in one app or everywhere?
<bazhang> !ot | Slax76
<ubottu> Slax76: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slax76> lol
<Prisoner236458> indus: http://pastebin.com/d6c153a25
<gasull> Boohbah: everywhere.  I can't record my voice
<Boohbah> gasull: can you control it from a sound mixer?
<Slax76> Anybody see the meteor shower yet?
<insmod> <ActionParsnip>yes i know that trick just wondering the reason
<wgrant> Slax76: Keep on topic, please.
<Boohbah> gasull: levels up/down, mute/unmute, etc
<bazhang> Slax76, take that elsewhere please
<indus> Prisoner236458: why are you root?
<ActionParsnip> insmod: that i do not know, sorry
<indus> Prisoner236458: never mind, just run an update
<gasull> Boohbah: i tried everything, but I'm not sure if everything is right
<gasull> Boohbah: the problem is that there are so many places to look at.  Like 4 places
<dutchbuntu> Prisoner236458: try to upgrade in the terminal. 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<indus> Prisoner236458: show me a screenshot of the update manager window
<Prisoner236458> indus: one sec
<Boohbah> gasull: yes, linux audio is a mess
<gasull> Boohbah: 4 different programs to configure the sound
<indus> dutchbuntu: dist-upgrade is not recommended for anything ,
<insmod> <ActionParsnip>and it's /etc/init.d :)
<DigitalFiz> ActionParsnip: Weird thing is when I miss type password I get authentication error otherwise it just goes to ther loading line then goes back to the login splash screen
<dutchbuntu> indus: ?
<ghw> vboxdrv: Warning :2.6.31+ kernel detected.Most likely the hwardware performance
<gasull> Boohbah: tell me where to go and what to do
<acengiz> hi
<indus> dutchbuntu: yea h causes problems
<Boohbah> gasull: what version of ubuntu do you have? i have an eeePC with ubuntu karmic
<ActionParsnip> !boot | insmod
<ubottu> insmod: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gasull> Boohbah: or is there a guide for it somewhere?  I've tried hard to find it
<ActionParsnip> insmod: read the /etc/rc.local bit ;)
<gasull> Boohbah: 9.10
<kostkon> gasull, if you want, you can install the wine1.2 package and you'll have sound in wine just fine.
<gasull> Boohbah: my computer is Lenovo 3000 V100
<kostkon> gasull, did you try to set up your mic in system → prefs → sound?
<Boohbah> gasull: ok, i need to take a break. brb in a few minutes
<DigitalFiz> ActionParsnip: If it helps im using karmic
<gasull> kostkon: sound is already fine in Wine, thanks.  What it doesn't work is the mic
<insmod> <ActionParsnip>I have been doing this since you where in dippers so... just need to no about the /dev/video0
<gasull> Boohbah: ok, thanks so far
<acengiz> kann mir einer helfen
<kostkon> gasull, what options do you get in your sound prefs, in the input tab?
<DigitalFiz> Can I get a log screen from the login splash screen to check for any errors?
<indus> Prisoner236458: imagebin.org
<knoppies> In VLC on windows you have the option 'DirectX Desktop' and I was wondering if there is a way to do that in the linux VLC?
<ActionParsnip> insmod: i'm just quoting ubottu, she seems to be a good authority on whats right, but as long as the command gets ran its all good
<acengiz> help me pls
<gasull> kostkon: http://yfrog.com/0yscreenshotsoundpreferenup
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: directx is a proprietary product from microsoft, i doubt it
<indus> acengiz: what is the problem
<anarcap> Hi all, what are good websites/forums/channels discussing video card compatibility in ubuntu?
<wgrant> knoppies: What does the option do?
<ActionParsnip> DigitalFiz: not sure man, its gonna take some digging
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, Im not talking about using the directx, but more the desktop
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | anarcap
<ubottu> anarcap: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Prisoner236458> indus: I linked in priv
<acengiz> german
<knoppies> wgrant, your walpaper becomes the video you are playing.
<wgrant> !de | acengiz
<ubottu> acengiz: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<insmod> <ActionParsnip>any one can hack a boot I do it on the wifes SD cards -- just looking for another answer
<bazhang> acengiz, /join #ubuntu-de
<wgrant> knoppies: I've seen it done, but no idea how.
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: you can VNC to ubuntu to get a desktop if thats what you mean
<kostkon> gasull, i can see 2 bars? is there a very faint signal maybe?
<acengiz> ths
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, NOOOO
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, Your video plays as if its your wallpaper, Its like a fullscreen video, but everything is on top of it, instead of underneath it.
<kostkon> gasull, you could check your hardware volume levels, and specifically the levels of your inputs, i.e. your mic in this case.
<gasull> kostkon: what do you mean?  if I speak to my computer the bars don't move
<DLAXvDgFWiJZW9I> DLAXvDgFWiJZW9I rcspam MrNaz_cic yamokidzu-it DigitalFiz KenSentMe isonoooooo Richie gaveen Burlok [A]KangB anarcap
<kostkon> gasull, ok
<DLAXvDgFWiJZW9I> semanticpc growtech tanjir triplie acengiz Ascavasaion siliconmeadow Carnage\ freeman xiong unitedp0tsmokers Kravlin
<DLAXvDgFWiJZW9I> univate gorgoi insmod Madpilot ghw sks opossum_oisif MrException beggar esperegu_ shriekout ryg9I Daimonic simon_MPFH
<DLAXvDgFWiJZW9I> Starsurfer frogzoo napster unitedpotsmokers Deadguy sladen schu papul_ archet45 schmidtm_ MadGirl viki27 Riddell
<DLAXvDgFWiJZW9I> calebH cdpuk nand Willyyyyyyyyyyy_ Odo Prisoner236458 G_A_C ior3k Mud Hans_Henrik matze502 Ronald foka SmSpillaz
<FloodBot1> DLAXvDgFWiJZW9I: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DLAXvDgFWiJZW9I> Gujs Guest84384 ageeb livingdaylight dlemaitre ofnqwop T-One patholio indus Terminator SkiZo kossan_ lstarnes io_
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, Ive found a guide that explains how to do something similar with mplayer and xwinwrap
<gasull> kostkon: where do I look at that?
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, http://compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/i-winwrap+(Animated+Desktop+Script)?content=104823
<kostkon> gasull, you could install the "gnome-alsamixer" app
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: oh using xwinwrap?
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, but I was wondering if it could be done with VLC
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, yea.
<siliconmeadow> yes, don't flood. there's a nice bot
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: ok well you didnt mention any of that in your question
<Kravlin> wtf? bots? in my #ubuntu channel? it's more likely than you think.
<kostkon> gasull, it will allow you to access and set your hardware volume levels
<czr> hi there. any idea on how to get a 32-bit version of lesstif on to a 64-bit host? (trying to run 32-bit software that needs libXm.so)
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, sorry, I mentioned it now. Didnt think you could do VLC with xwinwrap. can you?
<zcat[1]> !bot
<[A]KangB> Kravlin, dont feed trolls
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<insmod> <knoppies>vlc is great for streaming webcam
<zcat[1]> no bots around here ;)
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: not sure about that in VNC, not something I use either. What do you use on the desktop when you connect?
<gasull> kostkon: http://yfrog.com/5iscreenshotgnomealsamixexp
<knoppies> insmod, never thought of that.
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, NOT VNC, VLC Video Lan's VLC software
<Kravlin> [A]KangB: it's a bot. how exactly am i supposed to feed it? Unless i refrence it directly it probably won't notice.
<insmod> <knoppies> i do it over web servers
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, VLC media player.
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: sorry, need coffee
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, all good. Sorry I raged at you.
<plitter> i am trying to open a nautilus with two tabs with: nautilus $HOME/ $HOME/bin/ but it opens in 2 different windows
<knoppies> insmod, you mean VLC with web cams?
<Kottizen> How do I cheat on Four-in-a-row at the games-menu? :O
<insmod> <knoppies> yes
<[A]KangB> Kravlin, not necesary a bot... X-Chat has python plugins, and i can easily do one like that
<insmod> <knoppies> great server
<anarcap> ubottu: Yeah, Ive checked out those resources already. Looking for something else. Looking for suggestions on nVidia cards for 9.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zcat[1]> Kottizen:  install the source and hack a cheat function into it?
<kostkon> gasull, try to enable all the input sources options below, where it says headphone, callerid, etc
<Kottizen> zcat[1]: Good idea, thanks!
<Kravlin> [A]KangB: true. Meh.
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: if you play a vid it should run, not sure about framerate (depends on connectivity speeds)
<[A]KangB> :d
<Kottizen> zcat[1]: ...but I'm too lazy to do it ;)
<kostkon> gasull, also, select edit → preferences
<gasull> I still can't heard my voice after recording it
<kostkon> gasull, you may have the options to select more volume levels
<parapan> Boohbah: I receive no error man ...simply I have no reaction from the system
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, Im not talking about VNC, or connecting over a network. VLC is just a media player. But thanks for your help anyway. I will go search Google. I probably should have started there.
<Kottizen> Hello again!
<Kottizen> Long time no see.
<kostkon> gasull, try to increase the level of the "mic". as you can see right now it's about only at 50%
<insmod> <knoppies> vlc is great need help?
<lstarnes> kostkon: afaik, vlc also supports making streams
<WW6M0dnrwybkmS3q> WW6M0dnrwybkmS3q Kottizen tPl0ch cankoy sllide plitter Ascavasaion czr rcspam MrNaz_cic yamokidzu-it KenSentMe
<kostkon> gasull, ok, 70% maybe
<gasull> kostkon:  http://yfrog.com/5iscreenshotgnomealsamixebp
<knoppies> insmod, I wanted to implement something which has the same outcome of using the 'directx desktop' option on the windows version.
<esunyer> join #ubuntu-meeting
<knoppies> insmod, Ive seen something about xwinwrap and mplayer, was wondering if I could do something similar with VLC
<kostkon> gasull, try to increase the following: capture, imic, and mic
<insmod> <knoppies> sorry never used windows or  mac
<gasull> kostkon: and this what i get in Edit -> Program Preferences http://yfrog.com/5iscreenshotsoundpreferenp
<parapan> Boohbah: I use freeNX to remote my home PC ...the desktop environment was fully functional ....one time I encountered the same phenomenon ....Places>Removable Media> Storage ....and no reaction; went home, restarted the PC and it worked like a charm; after that, I changed the public key to a user key, after my ISP changed my static IP with a dynamic one ....restored the freenx remote server ....and this issue I have ever sence .....
<knoppies> insmod, thats alright, it just plays the video as if it was your desktop.
<kostkon> gasull, oh ok
<knoppies> insmod, I mean desktop background (aka, wallpaper)
<papul_> is there any way to view ext4 partitions in windows?
<gasull> kostkon: mic to 100%, still no sound after recording (well, only white noise)
<insmod> <knoppies> fullscreen?
<plitter> i am trying to open a nautilus with two tabs with: nautilus $HOME/ $HOME/bin/ but it opens in 2 different windows, is it possible to get 2 tabs from bash?
<parapan> boohbah > i found a "trick" on google ...by using thunar ......but the thunar browser is giving me the same ...only the systrmfile/drive ...nothing else
<kostkon> gasull, did you increase "capture" and  "imic"?
<PureIslam> how to fix this? i t hink i ruin my apache
<knoppies> insmod, not quiet. Think of it as fullscreen, but rather than being over all your dialogs and panels, its behind all of them.
<PureIslam>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<PureIslam> [Tue Nov 17 16:06:51 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<PureIslam> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<PureIslam> [Tue Nov 17 16:06:51 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<PureIslam>                                                                          [ OK ]
<FloodBot1> PureIslam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<insmod> <knoppies> oh that is easy
<PureIslam> anyone with me?
<knoppies> insmod, Im listening
<bazhang> PureIslam, dont paste here
<gasull> kostkon: I just increased capture and imic and same result
<insmod> <knoppies> cntrl tab
<PureIslam> oh sorry
<ironfoot495> Hello can someone help me my xubuntu won't boot up I've googled for answers but haven't come up with a fix yet?
<Kottizen> I've found a bug in four-in-a-row, where should I report it?
<Spixx> PureIslam: thats not a problem though=
<kostkon> gasull, how do you test your mic?
<bazhang> !bugs | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kostkon> gasull, in sound prefs?
<PureIslam> Spixx, but it doesnt work
<insmod> <knoppies> or just set app in back
<Kottizen> ubottu: What's the name of the package?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kottizen> bazhang: *
<gasull> kostkon: with  Applications -> Sound and Video -> Sound Recorder
<ironfoot495> xubuntu 9.10
<kostkon> gasull, test it also in your sound prefs
<gasull> kostkon: and I'm closing and opening it every time
<PureIslam> Spixx, let me paste it to you, can?
<knoppies> insmod, thanks, not quiet what I was looking for, but I will find something.
<bazhang> PureIslam, use paste.ubuntu.com
<gasull> kostkon: how can i test it there?
<gasull> kostcon: actually, where do you mean?
<PureIslam> bazhang, and then what should i do?
<kostkon> gasull, in the input tab
<bazhang> PureIslam, then give us the url
<PureIslam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/320667/plain/
<gasull> kostkon: there's nothing to record my voice there
<kostkon> gasull, in gnome-alsamixer can you see the "rec." option below the "mic" and "capture" volumes? could you uncheck it
<kostkon> gasull, just speak
<PureIslam> bazhang, and thsi one http://paste.ubuntu.com/320669/
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone having problems with 9.10 and clonezilla
<kostkon> gasull, you'll see the bars moving
<stimpie> someone hows how to troubleshoot ubuntu one? all it says is 'disconnected'
<kostkon> gasull, but try now to uncheck the "rec." option. did you see it?
<parapan> Boohbah > do you accept PM ?
<gasull> kostkon: nothing moves.  And "Rec" is only under Capture
<gasull> kostkon: yes, unchecked it (them, one per capture)
<kostkon> gasull, ok. if you go to File in alsamixer, do you get the option to select another device?
<PureIslam> bazhang, ? Spixx ?
<gasull> kostkon: i see what happens now
<kostkon> gasull, what?
<gasull> kostkon: If I uncheck the left capture, then Mute is checked in the input tab in Sound Preferences
<squishie> How do you share files in ubuntu... the properties dialog's "configure file sharing" button doesn't do anything
<Spixx> PureIslam: the error you get is because your server cannot find localhost in the dns records?
<Ascavasaion_> findsmb gives me nothing... any ideas?
<kostkon> gasull, right. then check it.
<gasull> kostkon: when I uncheck one, the other is checked, and vice versa
<PureIslam> Spixx, what should i do?
<Spixx> PureIslam: that error do not affect anything you will get it if you do not change the virtualhost from * to DOMAIN.COM
<Spixx> PureIslam: does the site work?
<PureIslam> no
<Yh9ySOmzTE> DCC SEND STARTSPYSTOPSPY 0 0 0
<PureIslam> it doesnt work
<kostkon> gasull, in your sound prefs, what options do you get in then Connector drop down menu?
<Spixx> can you pastbin /var/log/apache/error.log?
<gasull> kostkon: I cannot have both checked nor unchecked at the same time.
<Spixx> or where you have it :D
<vick> Hello, amarok, rythmbox when i select a song, no music is played and it doesn't even seek...
<FenrirReturns> Is there a way to list the largest packages installed?
<knoppies> Does anybody know the name of the sidebar like thing in this picture: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=104598&file1=104598-1.jpg&file2=104598-2.jpg&file3=&name=Animated+Desktop+(With+XWINWRAP)+Fixed
<kostkon> gasull, pick the one that does'nt enable the Mute in the  input tab
<PureIslam> Spixx, hold on
<gasull> kostkon: Line In, and Microphone
<Spixx> conky
<kostkon> gasull, aha. then one capture is the line in the other is the mic
<llutz> knoppies: conky
<knoppies> llutz, thanks
<Spixx> omg :P
<PureIslam> Spixx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/320676/
<knoppies> Spixx, thanks.
<Spixx> I said it first :P
<gasull> kostkon: it happens with both
<vick> Is there is something i am missing, do i need to download anything for that seek/streaming/etc.. when i press on a song in amarok or so ?
<Jimi_Neutral> is there a bug reporting form built into karmic?
<gasull> kostkon: with both connectors
<kostkon> gasull, thus, the capture volume that doesn;t enable the mute in the input tab is the mic
<Spixx> PureIslam: and the error on /etc/init.d/apache start?
<PureIslam> how can i get that one?
<PureIslam> ah
<PureIslam> hold on
<sp4z> knoppies, does that wallpaper move?
<kostkon> gasull, try selecting the line in and in the alsamixer enable the capture volume that it will not mute it
<kostkon> gasull, line in as the connector in input i mean
<knoppies> sp4z, the idea is to get it to move, let me get you the link. Im still trying to set it up.
<Spixx> Knoppies; check wiki.archlinux.org for conky and read that article! :D
<PureIslam> Spixx, give me the command to get that one
<knoppies> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Animated+Desktop+(With+XWINWRAP)+Fixed?content=104598
<knoppies> thanks Spixx
<gasull> kostkon: OK.  And what do I do with the other capture? muted or not?
<knoppies> sp4z, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Animated+Desktop+(With+XWINWRAP)+Fixed?content=104598
<PureIslam> Spixx, give me the command to get that one
<kostkon> gasull, eh, just leave it as it is i suppose
<Spixx> Pureislam: /etc/init.d/apache start > test.txt
<toannguyen> is anybody install vmware server 2 on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<karmic> for download file, what should i choose.. can you tell me about the downloader like IDM
<bazhang> karmic, aria2
<gasull> kostkon: I don't get any sound recording my voice, not even white noise now
<kostkon> gasull, try all the possible combos
<PureIslam> Spixx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/320678/
<Spixx> PureIslam: paste > nano /etc/apache/hosts-enabled/000-default
<PureIslam> Spixx, its empty
<gasull> kostkon: I just realized that Input Source in ALSA Mixer was unchecked
<PureIslam> Spixx, i don't get the "It's work" message
<kostkon> gasull, aha
<gasull> kostkon:  I think some of the other options unchecked it.
<kostkon> gasull, ok
<Spixx> PureIslam: a2ensite default
<gasull> kostkon: but I still get the same result: no sound, no white noise either
<Spixx> test if that works
<kandjar> hi there
<PureIslam> oh ok
<zaoul1> load average: 193.65, 158.02, 125.69 wot!?
<kostkon> gasull, is this a onboard mic?
<zcat[1]> sound in ubuntu is finally starting to come right.. for the last few versions getting anything to work has been a case of just fiddling with settings at random until you fluke it...
<gasull> kostkon: yes
<kostkon> gasull, ok
<Spixx> zcat[1]: yeah but that is linux for you :D
<gasull> kostkon: then it should be Microphone in the drop-down, right?
<PureIslam> Spixx, thanks
<zcat[1]> karmic's sound config actually makes some sense and has little meters in it too..
<kostkon> gasull, it should be. but not necessarily
<kostkon> gasull, try also with line in
<karix> Hi. I've just recently installed karmic 64 bit, I was fooling around with wine last night and steam-> half life froze and changed my desktop res. when i changed the res back to normal (1680x1050) it looked way better
<Spixx> PureIslam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794248
<sllide> lol i was buzzed :D
<kandjar> i m having some sound issue with 9.10... (upgraded from 9.04) the sound is basically either off or on with the volume as its max...
<Spixx> check that out, just do that but instead of 8080 only 80
<karix> like icons were more detailed and the images on the bars were improved. when i rebooted though the changes went away
<karix> any idea what i did?
<napster> What is a 'bot'...?
<gasull> kostkon: I was trying all this time with Line-IN
<Spixx> Because it seems like you have removed the "000-default" from /etc/apache/hosts-enabled
<kandjar> has anybody experience that issue?
<zcat[1]> !bot | napster
<ubottu> napster: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<s1ntax> anyone know how to start conky at startup or lead me in the right direction
<bigmack83_> anyone have issues with k9copy not working in 9.10? it doesnt seem  to work properly anymore. it wont compress videos to fit onto a dvd or extract chapters from a dvd anymore
<kostkon> gasull, ok. do you get the option to select a different device in alsamixer → File
<[stealth]> Oh hello
<cramm> Hi. I have been happily running 9.10 for a few days after upgrading from 9.04. Then, without no change (no hw changes, no weird software install) none of the two users of the system can log in to their grahical sessions using the 'GNOME' profile. gdm accepts the password and the animated wait screen is displayed for a few secons just to get the screen to blink and then the login greeter is displayed again. We can use the 'GNOME safe mode' profile w/o problems
<[stealth]> A good DNS for resolution host?
<[stealth]> [OpenDNS] ??
<bazhang> s1ntax, there is a great beginners guide at ubuntuforums; the search terms ubuntu conky beginner will give you the link
<gasull> kostkon: no, no option
<kostkon> gasull, ok
<s1ntax> awesome ty bazhang
<kostkon> gasull, just for the info, could you give "aplay -l" and paste the output
<napster> [stealth]: Use open dns...http://www.opendns.com/
<[stealth]> napster: yes
<[stealth]> I think its this is a good solution.
<[stealth]> Ok ser, thx for all
<gasull> kostkon: in Edit -> Soundcard Properties I have all the boxes checked
<kostkon> gasull, ok
<karix> is there an option in X to make everything seem more like windows, as much as i hate the comparison thats what it looked like? the whole desktop was less boxy and more rounded with more coloured details
<bazhang> karix, there are themes at gnome-look.org check them out
<gasull> kostkon: http://dpaste.com/121472/
<karix> bazhang, i managed to do this by accident last night
<plastikman> #Proformatique-pv
<[stealth]> Kiss every one.
<karix> bazhang, so i don't think i need to download something separate.
<karix> bazhang, i've tried to recreate the way it happened but it doesn't work now
<kandjar> has anyone encounter sound issue after upgrading ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10???
<cramm> karix: so, do you really thing there should one 'Make things look like Microsoft Windows' option in the X server?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<karix> cramm: no. if you read my comments before it you will see the context of the question
<raiden> if getting a operation not permitted error when trying to write to a mounted partition, i am root user
<karix> cramm: i did 'something' and the desktop changed to be more detailed, and basically more polished
<karix> cramm: i can't recreate the something as it happened after a wine app froze and forced my desktop res to change
<cramm> karix: oh, I just read your question
<bazhang> karix, a theme would do that
<karix> bazhang, cool are there themes that come with the basic install?
<karix> bazhang, i just really liked the way it looked heh i want it back ><
<dergringo> Hey. What password is required here? This appears when I try to open a 3g connection: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9601/screenshotxpa.png
<bazhang> karix, not sure what you mean by the 'windows look' though as that is quite broad
<turkeyshoot> actually the error is, cannot create directory, operation not permitted
<karix> bazhang, could you tell me where i would find the native themes? I can poke through them myself
<renato> hi, how do you verify the vesion of a package using apt-get? I tried -v but it gives me apt-get version, not the package version
<digitalfiz> ok well i managed to figure out i could do ctrl+alt+f1 to get a new terminal and i cant find any errors that would tell me why when i login from the splash screen in x11 it starts to login then jumps back to the login screen
<digitalfiz> im not on irssi instead of my ipod so my typgin should get better :P
<bazhang> karix, in the themes manager; if you click desktop (change background) then tab over to themes you will find them
<karix> bazhang, thankyou very much :)
<digitalfiz> i wonder if anyone else is having the same issues :(
<turkeyshoot> with not knowing what themes are?
<digitalfiz> my problem with logining in seems to be system wide because after creating a new user they have the same issue
<digitalfiz> logging*
<karix> bazhang, i found it! thanks dude you rock
<bazhang> karix, nice work :)
<talsemgeest> This should be a fun netsplit :)
<Spixx> fail2k :P
<Spixx> lol
<Spixx> this is just not fun to watch :/ can xchat "ignore" joins and parts?
 * digitalfiz rides the split wave
<bazhang> Spixx, sure, right click channel name
<Spixx> ahhhhh
<Spixx> nice
<gasull> kostkon: Welcome back.  Did you get my pastebin? http://dpaste.com/121472/
<kostkon> gasull, nope :S
<xukun> hi guys. Can somebody help me setting the modlines for my tv? I would greatly appreciate for any help you can over
<napster> Ahh What happened to all of these guys...   :D    :D
<gasull> napster: there was a net split
<napster> Server problem.....?
<gasull> napster: yes
<mechdave> a nasty one
<kryl> hi
<napster> gasull: We are safe....   :)
 * digitalfiz comes back in 10mins when the dust settles
<gasull> kostkon: Do you see anything strange here? http://dpaste.com/121472/  I think I actually have only 1 soundcard, not two
<mechdave> did kubric go down?
<kostkon> gasull, yeah, the output seems fine
<gasull> kostkon: the modem counts as a soundcard?
<gasull> kostkon: ok
<kostkon> gasull, try again in sound recorder. also retry again allo the possible combos.
<napster>  /msg NickServ identify milesdyson
<kostkon> gasull, do you want to try installing the  linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic  package, with backported drivers from the latest alsa
<rww> napster: password changing time!
<bazhang> Guest44201, do that in a server window and change passwords
<kostkon> gasull, it may make a difference, you never know
<xukun> can somebody help me setting the modlines in xorg.conf for my tv? I would greatly appreciate for any help you can over
<gasull> kostkon: it just worked days ago
<gasull> kostkon: why would I need to install another package?
<kostkon> gasull, oh ok.
<kostkon> gasull, how do you know it was working? were you using your mic with some app?
<gasull> kostkon: it's either a misconfiguration or something I have to remove, because it was working days ago
<gasull> kostkon: I used it with Ekiga
<napster> What happened here....?
<gasull> kostkon: also with the sound recorder
<kostkon> gasull, hmm ok
<napster> gasull: I got a 100mb file offering from all of the users...???????
<gasull> napster: I think someone is trolling flooding the channel and playing irc-war
<napster> gasull: Geeks... :) Is Everyone is reconnected ...?
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<indus> napster: ?
<bazhang> napster, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is support only
<gasull> kostkon: I really appreciate your help, but if you don't know what else it can be, I think I'll go to bed.
<napster> bazhang: Sorry
<kostkon> gasull, i can think of something now, sorry :S
<kostkon> can't*
<gasull> kostkon: no worries.  Thanks a lot for your help.
<kostkon> gasull, :)
<kostkon> gasull, gn!
<gasull> kostkon: thanks.  have a good one.
<sirad> hi
<AntiProxy> hi guys..
<plitter> hey have a really small question, how do you get amarok to play the whole playlist? i chose an artist from my harddrive and added him to the playlist and got lots of songs up, but it always stops after 1 song
<plitter> how do i get it to continue?
<AntiProxy> is there some sort of utility available on Ubuntu to report what kind of memory i have on the system? i'd like to upgrade the RAM on this machine, but don't wanna shut it down/take it off now to check what type of DIMM there is..
<digitalfiz> as the dust seems to be settling is anyone else having issues with all of a sudden gdm logging in
<herr_tichy> plitter, on the bottom, there should be a button that shows a "1" or something
<sirad> i have a question about viurus and ubuntu, my wife just got the vundo virus on her comp. all attempts to remove and fix her comp are not working. I suggusted that she dual boots ubuntu. will this virus affect ubuntu?
<m> normally my amorok plays the whole disk
<bazhang> sirad, no it wont
<plitter> herr_tichy: cant see it http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=x40v1x&s=4
<FenrirReturns> Is there a way to upgrade ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 to 9.10 without needing 1800 MB freespace?
<herr_tichy> plitter, oh, amarok 2, sorry, I don't know where the option is hidden there.
<sirad> okay it has also affected her registry pretty bad, her menus and desktop icons everything is hidden
<digitalfiz> quit
<plitter> herr_tichy:  it seems like an odd function to hide away:P
<grawity> sirad: I haven't seen a virus that can work on two OSes. If it's a Windows virus, it won't even run in Linux.
<indus> its funny how i never got a virus in all my 3 years of using xp
<indus> you people download pirated stuff thats why
<llutz> sirad: only way to clean an infected system is to reinstall from known as clean media. all other attempts to clean systems will fail
<Jahmon> hey - anyone able to tell me why injection just stops after a while on my ubuntu 8.04 box
<Jahmon>  it injects fine - 200#/s then it dwindles down to almost 0 , but the signal hasnt changed - if i restart airodump then its back to full speed again, any idea why?
<kandjar> indus: it's coz you didn't try hard enough :P
<indus> yeah
<sirad> 10 year windows user and this is the first virus
<FenrirReturns> Is there a way to upgrade ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 to 9.10 without needing 1800 MB freespace?
<indus> its an open secret why viruses come anyway
<smwn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4&feature=related
<bazhang> smwn, dont paste that here
<grawity> indus: +1
<indus> unnecessarily all blame going to windows
<indus> grawity: thanks
<herr_tichy> plitter, yeah, well, see the little blue button with the two arrows on the lowest row here? http://bernaz.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/amarok_146-rc2-full.jpg When clicked, it used to cycle through "play one" "play all" "repeat one" "repeat all" iirc.
<sirad> okay got another question, is there a version of ubuntu that is for a gaming comp?
<herr_tichy> plitter, however, don't ask me about amarok 2, sorry.
<llutz> indus: other reasons? the user?? never! :)
<plitter> herr_tichy: well thanks for trying
<zeltak> hi, anyonw knows if its possible to NOT show symlinks in nautilus? or create a filter for that?
<indus> my windows xp journety has been all smiles always, and guess what, i got a virus when i got greedy and downloaded a crack for a game :) , that one instance i changed my habits
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> yeah ot
<indus> damn !
<indus> *journey i meant
<bazhang> indus, please take chat elsewhere
<sirad> i am asking if ubunto has support specifically for gaming computers?
<indus> sirad: try avast antivirus
<bazhang> sirad, depends on your setup
<s1ntax> why cant I save a .sh file to my /home folder? says that I dont have permissions anyway around this by chance? (trying to get conky to work on startup)
<indus> sirad: gaming>? what you mean
<ChaosR> hello, does anybody know why my write speed on my OCZ Vertex SSD dropped to 5-10MB/s (instead of 100-200MB/s) since karmic? My other drive (HDD) works at the usual speed of 60MB/s
<Sincere> what is the command to check sound devices on my machine?
<indus> sirad  i play games on my system
<waxhead__> s1ntax, don't save it to /home, but /home/username
<sirad> indus: we did use avast but the vandu virus is a nasty one, it takes hijack this, avast, combofix and a whole suite of systems
<sirad> indus you use wine?
<waxhead__> s1ntax, or ~, which will expand to the full home dir for the user
<indus> sirad yes i remember vandu, try the vandu cleaner tool from symantec
<indus> i got a whole package  full of the mastiest viruses
<s1ntax> Ok I will tr that
<bazhang> indus, how is this related to ubuntu support
<indus> sirad wine no, native quake
<sirad> the latest vandu "hides" from those
<indus> bazhang: iam helping him remove virus from ubuntu, so a little background iam using
<Sincere> can anyone please tell me the command to check what sound system do i have on my machine?
<bazhang> indus, that is not correct; it is a virus on his windows install
<sirad> okay the heart of my question, if i introduce ubunto to an already infected computer will it affect ubuntu
<bazhang> sirad, no
<indus> bazhang: we can remove from ubuntu with avast no,
<indus> sirad hmm with live cd whether possible i think
<sirad> bazhang  how
<indus> bazhang: ok nvm you help him, ill follow
<indus> sorry
<bazhang> sirad, you wish to install ubuntu ?
<sirad> the vandu virus affects downloads so that limits me to the disks that i got
<maxagaz> hi
<sirad> i have a disk of 7.10
<maxagaz> when i run aptitude search, the version of packages is not displayed, why ?
<maxagaz> how to display it ?
<bazhang> sirad, you will need to get a more recent iso as that is end of life and not supported
<llutz> maxagaz: apt-cache policy
<sirad> what about the data that is on the computer, will ubunto be able to access that?  MS office files, photos, etc?
<bazhang> sirad, yes
<sirad> so i would dual boot or wipe windows?
<bazhang> sirad, your choice
<sirad> okay thanks
<Madpilot> sirad, is your personal data on the same partition as windows, or a seperate one?
<dxritsos> i have a problem with my browser
<sirad> i believe same, i am not that advanced
<dxritsos> it doesn't play games
<zeltak> any onw knows of any file manager that can filter out symlinks from view?
<Madpilot> sirad, you'll want to dualboot, at least until you get your personal files off the windows side, then
<dayo> in /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf can next-server be the IP of the local machine, if that's where tftp is going to be installed?
<sirad> okay
<yasir> anybody willing to help me with wireless card on running on ubuntu
<kandjar> or me with my sound card issue :)
<kryl> compiz-manager don't take care about my change, can you help me to know how to init configuration please ?
<sirad> FYI for all out there, i work in the US Defence industry, most advanced military vehicles being developed now, use RHEL as the OS to run there comps
<sirad> the conversion is starting
<Bonz> sirad: woopeedoo
<yasir> hello
<yasir> HELP!!!!!!!
<bazhang> yasir, with what
<Bonz> anyone have a url for an xorg.conf which will give 701sd's access to 800x600 like xandros has with preferably a panning desktop also
<yasir> wireless card , i have trying for two days now
<bazhang> yasir, need more details, such as chipset what you have tried, what errors you have gotten
<mr_boo> i've got a little question about what this message means http://www.carmi.se/misterstarshine/img/Screenshot.png
<yasir> i downloaded the latest version of ubuntu, got drivers from hp(exe file), used wine to extract and install. finally got the driver running
<mr_boo> thanks in advance
<Bonz> yasir: hope you let the driver put it's running shoes on first
<yasir> but I see the sybmol for wilress on top but it says wireless:disconnected
<dani_> mr_boo
<dani_> try xchat
<dani_> kvirk is for kde
<bazhang> yasir, which chipset for your wireless
<mr_boo> dani_: why is that better?
<dani_> i`m not sure is better or not but it works for sure
<yasir> lol i am sorry how do i find that out ? i am very new to linux
<mr_boo> dani_: performance issue?
<dani_> is the same
<yasir> can i type some command in terminal to find that out
<Flannel> mr_boo: What errors do you get if you try: sudo apt-get install libfltk1.1? (close synaptic first)
<bazhang> yasir, open a terminal and type lspci then copy and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com (in a browser) and give us the url (dont paste here)
<mr_boo> Flannel: "Package libfltk1.1 has no installation candidate"
<tga> does anyone happen to know anything about generating snmp traps?
<yasir> ok good that u mentioned i was thinking people going to cuss me out if i pasted it here
<mr_boo> Flannel: could that have something to do with my sources?
<Flannel> mr_boo: Alright, please pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update'
<Flannel> mr_boo: Yeah
<zcat[1]> yasir:  did you try System > ADministration > Hardware Drivers first? (while connected via a wired connection) MANY wireless cards are supported that way...
<yasir> i am chatting through wired connection right now
<yasir> only wireless doesnt work
<mr_boo> Flannel: http://pastebin.se/199635
<zcat[1]> so does Hardware Drivers offer the option of installing firmware for your wireless?
<bazhang> yasir, okay then do as suggested checking in hardware drivers, and paste.ubuntu.com should you not find anything there
<Flannel> mr_boo: You don't have the core repository enabled (karmic, main)
<mr_boo> Flannel: ah thanks
<Progress> s
<mr_boo> Flannel: had to outcomment that earlier to get my ati card working in karmic
<Bonz> nice
<zcat[1]> that was annoying
<rww> whee
<_bt> it was
<zcat[1]> wow, and effective!
<SiaCo> geee
<Infin1ty> fuck those script kiddies
<beilabs> wtf
<Spixx> omg
<rww> mr_boo: umm, why would you need to comment out the core repositories to get your ATI card working o.O?
<Infin1ty> lets bet all of those were windows users :D
<bazhang> watch the language beilabs Infin1ty please
<Bonz> Infin1ty: no thank you, im not that way inclined
<Infin1ty> bazhang, sorry, it was just annoying
<beilabs> bazhang, watch the bots!#
<mechdave> Ok who is spamming with DCC transfers?
<beilabs> here we go again!
<mr_boo> rww: bug that is
<rww> Infin1ty: the exploit that just happened is a router problem, not an OS one.
<unitedpotsmokers> hey wtf... i got many dcc sent
<bazhang> beilabs, I am, please no play by play
 * PacketCollision grumbles about DCC sends
 * cwillu_at_work can has bounceattack.txt?
<parapan> I cannot mount an internal partition ...ext3 type ...when trying mount /dev/sdb3 the error is "" can't find /dev/sdb3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Ronald|Work> praise the one that wrote those floodbots ;)
<m1dlg> whats the hack going on?
<Infin1ty> rw, it was some kind of buffer overflow, no? on IRC clients
<unitedpotsmokers> how to ignore this
<mechdave> rww, can you explain to me what just happened?
<thermal> wow that was a lot of spam, didn't realize I had auto dcc enabled to request a save location, auto dcc disabled heh
<mr_boo> rww: the fglrx driver doesn't work with karmic
<unitedpotsmokers> this is really stupid
<x_> any idea anyone regarding errors downloading restricted package
<rww> !exploit > mechdave
<ubottu> mechdave, please see my private message
<Infin1ty> what just happend is that someone decided to flood the network with "CTCP SEND" which emulate your client the open the dialog to receive files
<Infin1ty> and it was all at once
<Bonz> x_: yup
<zcat[1]> !exploit | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Infin1ty> so some connections weren't strong enough to handle it
<Infin1ty> some computers also, and got them to stuck
<rww> Infin1ty: no.
<simplexio> parapan: yep, problem is that there isnt /dev/sdb3
<parapan> simplexio > Oh , but it is my friend ...it is ....
<x_> bonz yes plz?
<mr_boo> Flannel: will reenabling the main karmic source mess up my ati card again?
<parapan> simplexio > can I challenge you to a 1 to 1 conversation ???
<gajan> Hi all, i am trying to do ftp from a script, by doing ftp -n << EOF; ftp  commands..... EOF.     This works fine, but when i put this in an if statement that doesnt work, Looks like the script cant process the lines after "EOF"so gives syntax error
<Flannel> mr_boo: No, it shouldn't.
<JoshuaL> If you have xchat: Settings -> Preferences -> Network -> File transfer -> Auto accept file offers: No
<yasir> hello?
<yasir> i got the lpci result
<David-T> gajan: let me guess, you're indenting the block inside if/fi ?
<unitedpotsmokers> ok
<gajan> David-T : exactly
<David-T> gajan: in that case, the shell won't see the EOF. don't do that. :)
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks JoshuaL
<bazhang> yasir, okay the give us the paste.ubuntu.com url
<mr_boo> Flannel: thanks for the support
<x_> any idea anyone regarding errors downloading restricted package.. i had an error about ttf now nothing works
<GodFazha> Thanks, JoshuaL =)
<JoshuaL> :)
<simplexio> parapan: /dev/sd?? are symlinks to /dev/disk/by-uuid/ which are quaranteed to be same after every boot, sda, sdb etc.. may change after boot, you can also use labels etc. check /dev/disk/ dir
<gajan> David-T : but i need to do that ftp only if some certain condition , otherwise not, do u thing switch will help, am yet to try that
<s1ntax> yeah def someone dosing in here
<s1ntax> wow
<David-T> gajan: put it inside "if" if you want - but don't indent the block inside the if (or at least, don't indent the "EOF" marker)
<bobo> sunny
<cwillu_at_work> what's the trick to make x's cookies work like they used to?  x2x (among other things) doesn't work out of the box anymore because it can't find the user's cookie
<bobo> try it
<x_> can anybody offer support here
<rww> !pm | mechdave
<ubottu> mechdave: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> x_, with what
<rww> mechdave: also, to answer your question, I wouldn't know. I use irssi and have DCC turned off.
<x_> regarding errors downloading restricted package.. i had an error about ttf now nothing works
<dutchbuntu> x_: we need more info than that. What package were you trying to install? How did you do that: GUI or CLI? If CLI: what command did you use? What was the exact error message?
<mechdave> rww, sorry but it was rather off topic for in here
<bazhang> x_, the microsoft fonts?
<gajan> David-T : i even tried putting the ftp portion in a function and calling that from the if/fi.  but even that didnt work.  My requirement is to do ftp if certain conditions satisfy,
<rww> mechdave: #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode, then...
<mr_boo> is someone mad at this channel?
<tim__b> ms ;)
<David-T> gajan: it should work fine - as long as there are no spaces before 'EOF'
<dutchbuntu> mr_boo: its just one of those days...
<rww> mr_boo: #ubuntu is very large, so silly people tend to gravitate here because they think they'll get lots of victims.
<JoshuaL> If you have xchat: Settings -> Preferences -> Network -> File transfer -> Auto accept file offers: No
<Trezker> argh!
<Trezker> Why is this happening?
<David-T> people suck, what's new?
<Trezker> Does this only happen to people in this channel?
<JoshuaL> Trezker, no
<lightpriest_> how do I report a DCC Send abuser?
<beilabs> ok, this is getting silly...
<zcat[1]> happens in any channel, particularly ones with lots of people though
<PacketCollision> JoshuaL: silly that it isn't the default, no?
<rww> lightpriest_: no need, they're generally K-lined very very quickly.
<Mohero> I send DCC to /dev/null, so I'm unaffected, but a 90MB TXT file - yeah, right :-)
<JoshuaL> PacketCollision, it sure is silly
<mr_boo> is the file bounceattack.txt a virus?
<David-T> mr_boo: no, it's just attempting to crash your irc client or router...
<Mohero> mr_boo: most likely a hack-attempt
<Trezker> Can I disable DCC altogether somehow?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mr_boo> is there a point with this attack?
<lightpriest_> rww, ok :)
<Trezker> I don't do file transfers with IRC anyway
<rww> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<x_> the ubuntu restricted extras during install i get an error msg
<zcat[1]> mr_boo:  just some script kiddy trying to annoy as many people as possible
<dutchbuntu> x_: please pastebin the error msg
<Revo> ~bounce attack?
<Revo> Whats that about
<Revo> lol
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<GodFazha> very annoying
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<jacquesdupontd> i know i'm in hurry
<Matthai> I am also receiving this: http://www.secret-service.si/bounceattack1.png
<Matthai> it is coming from freenet :-/
<bassliner> is there really an irc client able to be affect by this dcc stuff?
<nutella_> fuck bounceattack
<bassliner> or is it just router stuff?
<_bt> bassliner: yes
<nutella_> Should I be worried?
<Matthai> the problem is, you get 100+ windows opened
<Trezker> Xchat has accept DCC or ask on DCC, why isn't there an ignore DCC option?
<_bt> bassliner: auto accept
<bazhang> nutella_, watch the language
<rww> nutella_: if you're still here, no.
<bassliner> _bt: ah
<tanjir> so there was attack... stupid :(
<jacquesdupontd> i'm on windows i don't have any cd-r and searching for a soft to make a multiboot pen drive with multi distrib easily like 5 distrib on the usb pen drive with a software on windows$
<rww> nutella_: had you been vulnerable, you would have been kicked off IRC by it.
<tim__b> Trezker: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<jacquesdupontd> could someone help me ?
<kostkon> not again!
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, with what
<Mohero> yes, again
<Revo> weeeeeeeee
<hassanakevazir> How do I stop this bounce attack
<Mohero> urgh
<jacquesdupontd> i mean it's easy to do it alone but i don't have time
<Mohero> hassanakevazir: depends on the client
<hassanakevazir> xchat
<bazhang> hassanakevazir, /ignore *!*@* dcc
<Mohero> I use IRSSI and have DCC Disabled
<mr_boo> bbl
<ageeb> how do you disable dcc in xchat?
<jacquesdupontd> i've seen it was existing but doesn't remember the name, like i have 5 .iso would like to create a usb pen drive with the choice of booting on any iso
<bazhang> ageeb, see above
<Trezker>   /ignore *!*@* DCC
<yasir> damn dind't even need to restart
<tim__b> ageeb: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang: do you understandn?
<tanjir> nice :D
<tanjir> ignored
<yasir> thank for your help guys i am gonna restart my YAY
<yasir> it worked
<yasir> it worked
<moayad_>  /ignore *!*@* DCC
<Trezker> how'd you know it worked?
<mclure> the attack seems to come from the caribbean ;)
<mclure> OrgTechHandle: ER1095-ARIN
<mclure> OrgTechName:   Richards, Elon
<mclure> OrgTechPhone:  +1-246-292-6130
<mclure> OrgTechEmail:  support@caribsurf.com
<q9cF3J> obUB0NHoMPH3DhZRiMW4JZjCTtaaew5DMM974z9lwblpxWeea3cLyHAjvMhPVWbQ
<q9cF3J> Mm5kuLVH0jkxlSGdZNZMddzNaNm6yeHffTP7Wkoo5VWIoliAJzEjFkj55Kas0AGw
<q9cF3J> CWEsTfBJJTpxcOSzYqOqZtaHYTMIRZrIyKZcFfQF98tK1sCt4LnpFTUynym6czbl
<TMRzfMyGO> obUB0NHoMPH3DhZRiMW4JZjCTtaaew5DMM974z9lwblpxWeea3cLyHAjvMhPVWbQ
<TMRzfMyGO> Mm5kuLVH0jkxlSGdZNZMddzNaNm6yeHffTP7Wkoo5VWIoliAJzEjFkj55Kas0AGw
<TMRzfMyGO> CWEsTfBJJTpxcOSzYqOqZtaHYTMIRZrIyKZcFfQF98tK1sCt4LnpFTUynym6czbl
<TMRzfMyGO> 6jOb6U4cImL6ARnhiDBag35e9tyKlBENhuer61JtCiJ0YvLCVeBp0IdKTAWIHbhG
<zD3CV0M5p> obUB0NHoMPH3DhZRiMW4JZjCTtaaew5DMM974z9lwblpxWeea3cLyHAjvMhPVWbQ
<zD3CV0M5p> Mm5kuLVH0jkxlSGdZNZMddzNaNm6yeHffTP7Wkoo5VWIoliAJzEjFkj55Kas0AGw
<zD3CV0M5p> CWEsTfBJJTpxcOSzYqOqZtaHYTMIRZrIyKZcFfQF98tK1sCt4LnpFTUynym6czbl
<ageeb> bazhang::  ty
<hassanakevazir> thanks, almost had every thing to a halt. Had to go to tty and kill xchat the first wave
<Revo> It doesn't seem to affect irssi
<T-One> stupid kiddys....
<zcat[1]> I just had to close 100 windows... ;) got everything on ignore now
<Ranakah> lamers do that :D
<Steil> heh
<Steil> you mean the dcc floods?
<Ranakah> skiddies
<Ranakah> yes
<T-One> yeah
<Ranakah> :D
<Trezker> damnit, I want death penalty for dcc flooding
<Ranakah> dcc floods
<Steil> dude
<Steil> dcc floods are awesome
<ageeb> Trezker::  LOL
<zcat[1]> if I ignored parts and joins I would not even know they were here
<T-One> :D
<Steil> thins out the herd
<Ranakah> ignore all dcc trafic
<Ranakah> :)
<ardchoille> It helps to hide joins/quits ;)
 * PacketCollision detaches his client from his ZNC proxy for this chan until the DCCs stop 
<rww> zcat[1]: you'd have to ignore channel mode changes, too :)
<zcat[1]> and bans ;)
<Trezker> seriously, if I knew how to find the guy, I'd definitely kill him
 * Bonz remains blissfully ignorant, now if you can stop talking bout the twits and get back onyopic :)
<Trezker> slowly
<Bonz> ontopic too
<T-One> ok ok...
<milligan_> Um, If I query i.e dig www2.l.google.com @ns1.google.com .. shouldn't my isp return the same ips, if I do dig www2.l.google.com @ns1.myisp.tld ?
<lorenzosu> [OT]: Is the dcc floods coming from here?
<hassanakevazir> god damn it, there are pictures of cats I have to look at , no time for this nonesense
<sllide> on xchat do: "/ignore *!*@* DCC"  that ignores every dcc
<sllide> dunno if it works for mirc
<sllide> but this is #ubuntu :3
<zcat[1]> sllide:  should be consistent for most irc clients
<James_N> "/ignore * DCC" for Irssi
<dutchbuntu> hassanakevazir: watch the language...
<James_N> mIRC does, use a different syntax
<ubuntu> hi
<zcat[1]> well I was going to go to bed but this is too much fun to watch ...
<m1dlg> in xchat go to prefrences and hit the file trasfers tab and select 'no' to the option to trasfers downloads
<zcat[1]> m1dlg:  ignoreing DCC is much easier
<ubuntu> i hav difficulty in booting my system
<hassanakevazir> dutchbuntu, ... , that is hardly anything worth watching, or reading your comments on it.
<ubuntu> i m using ubuntu 9.04
<Bonz> ubuntu: go buy some steel toecapped boots
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Can you list the problem/messages/errors?
<m1dlg> zcat[1], i'm due to go to work but I'll watch on the train
<ubuntu> but today it hangup
<zcat[1]> ubuntu:  what's the error?
<Blank__> blah, that botnet froze my laptop
<XGR6pBUyE> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<D8MbQ> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<q82uDVTh> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<XGR6pBUyE> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<XGR6pBUyE> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<XGR6pBUyE> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<D8MbQ> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<D8MbQ> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<D8MbQ> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<q82uDVTh> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<q82uDVTh> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<q82uDVTh> IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET IRC.RIZON.NET
<ubuntu> i try to re boot error 15
<kostkon> ...
<KiFka> woaaaaaaah
<opensourceglitch> lolz!
<ubuntu> its error 15
<KiFka> we found out some bounce attacks
<Ranakah> ban all unregistered users
<ubuntu>  help me
<nutella_> rww noone can hurt me :P
 * Blank__ might find a way to automatically reject DCC
<zcat[1]> Blank__:  /ignore *!*@* dcc
<ardchoille> ubuntu: we're trying, but you need to answer the questions people are asking you
<ubuntu> now  im using live cd
<gajan> David-T : Thanks a lot man, it perfectly worked
<Blank__> it's so reassuring that botnetters are putting their botnets to use here of all places... NOT
<Blank__> i've always thought botnetting was an extremely childish thing to do
<David-T> gajan: no problem
<Bonz> Blank__: tell sumone who cares
<tanjir> Bonz, lol
<Blank__> coming from a fellow aussie i find that offensive, bonz :(
<lorenzosu> Blank__: You have idea what's going on?
<ubuntu> help me man
<Bonz> Blank__: make no assumptions about who I am or where I am
<Blank__> no idea whatsoever, im just annoyed that they would do that
<ubuntu> its error 15
<ubuntu> then click any key to cont...
<Blank__> Bonz, is your ip address a good enough assumption, or do people use bouncers from iinet ips now :s
<roracle> hey guys
<Bonz> i joined here in order to pickup some info that might be relevant to me with ubuntu, not to read whing
<Aciid> ehh those DCC viruses mostly work only on windows machines
<Aciid> why would they send them to #ubuntu
<Aciid> =D
<rww> Aciid: The DCC exploit is in routers, not in Windows or Ubuntu.
<ubuntu> is any body listening to me
<Aciid> :O
<Blank__> Bonz, your concern to the plight of others is incredibly touching
<rww> Aciid: and they send them here because we're a very large channel.
<aperson> !patience | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<roracle> i didn't know where to go to ask about this, but i know that google uses ubuntu in house, and after reading an article about ChromeOS, i was wondering why the article was talking about driver support...i mean, doesn't linux have great driver support?
<rww> !ot | Blank__, Bonz
<ubottu> Blank__, Bonz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Aciid> rww: yea well I pity the fool who uses home connection to IRC anyways
<Aciid> :<
 * Blank__ shuts up
<bazhang> ubuntu, this is a dual boot?
<ardchoille> bazhang: seems like a grub "file not found" issue?
<mr_boo> why can't i use envy24control with my m-audio delta 1010lt soundcard anymore
<ubuntu> ya man
<bazhang> ardchoille, agreed
<mr_boo> my chip isn't recognized after karmic upgrade
<bazhang> ubuntu, please prepend the name of the person you are responding to
<ubuntu> bazhang --ok
<mr_boo> any ideas?
<bazhang> ubuntu, this is win7 / karmic dual boot? which was installed first; you will need to fix grub for this
<loquitus> Is there a relatively simple way for me to run a VPN from my local machine to my web server out on the Internet? I want to have a point to point type connection. Nothing fancy.
<ubuntu> bazhang -can u help me
<ubuntu> bazhang -how
<bazhang> ubuntu, please answer my questions above
<zaggynl> ubuntu in #ubuntu, lol
<bazhang> zaggynl, its the live cd default nick
<ardchoille> zaggynl: live session user
<ubuntu> bazhang -what is ur ques
<maxagaz> how to open gcalctool on a remote machine and display it on the screen of the remote machine ?
<mr_boo> ubuntu: you can fix your grub menu from the live cd
<mr_boo> ubuntu: i think it is by editing the menu.1st file
<smwnn> ./join #windows-offtopic
<smwnn> ops wrong channel...sorry
<smwnn> was trying to help a windows friend
<ubuntu> mr_bro
<ubuntu> mr_bro  -how  i edit it
<blackshell> how do i free space in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> ubuntu: please help us help you by answering questions when they are asked. bazhang asked if this was a dual boot system
<ubuntu> yes
<khensthoth> blackshell: If you haven't done so, try sudo apt-get clean in the terminal
<Bonz> what's the point of music, documents, etc in a users home, is it just a redmond feelgood transition thing or do they actually serve some real  purpose under ubuntu
<mclure> blackshell: can recommend Disk usage analyzer (app -> accessories)
<disc0rd> any fix for the 'battery may be broken' laptop bug yet?
<ubuntu> blackshell --so what i do
<ardchoille> Bonz: note sute, but you can change the paths in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<zcat[1]> Bonz:  yeah, basically that..
<ardchoille> *sure
<zcat[1]> a futile attempt to encourage users to be organized....
<ardchoille> lol
<frogzoo> someone's spam bot is pretty slow
<zcat[1]> my wife keeps all her documents on the desktop. both in ubuntu and IRL ;)
<opossum_oisif> hi I have my two cpu which are in use at 30% approximatevely both always, how could I debug it I am on karmic
<frogzoo> opossum_oisif: htop
<frogzoo> or top, just as you choose
<ubuntu> mr_bro-i m waitin
<ubuntu> mr_bro-i m waitin
<bazhang> ubuntu, please be patient and dont target a single user; you need to answer questions asked of you as well
<jongbergs> !BOUNCEATTACK.TXT
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> bazhang -ok
<zcat[1]> ubuntu:  so is there anything you did (update, etc) before this happend that may be related to the problem?
<bazhang> ubuntu, so please answer our questions
<zcat[1]> !exploit | jongbergs
<ubottu> jongbergs: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ubuntu> zcat{1}-i just open a video
<ubuntu> its hangup
<ubuntu> then i restart my system
<jasonmchristos> i just wrote a nfs howto http://www.wikihow.com/Quickly-Setup-Nfs-Server-and-Client-on-Ubuntu-%28-Karmic-%29
<jasonmchristos> i did it myself so i know it works
<ardchoille> ubuntu: how did you restart? press the power button? logout and proper shutdown?
<ubuntu> its shows error 15
<ubuntu> then press any key to cont
<gilesw> elo all
<ubuntu> proper shut down
<gilesw> anyone got experience with pbuilder?
<zcat[1]> I suspect ubuntu needs to run an fsck on /boot or root filesystem
<gilesw> I'm wondering whether to install karmic on our build server
<ubuntu> is that in terminal window
<zcat[1]> ubuntu:  yes
<coz_> gilesw,   mm  I personally would wait for 10.04
<dpy> hi
<ardchoille> ubuntu: wait until you are given full instructions
<ardchoille> gilesw: what are you running now?
<gilesw> heya coz_ I've just seen that hardy has a backported version
<zcat[1]> ubuntu:  open a terminal window, and sudo -i to get a root shell..
<Saorsa> Hi
<gilesw> so i think i'll go for that
<gilesw> we support hardy etch lenny sarge *caugh*
<gilesw> oh and rhel 4 5
<ubuntu> fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<dpy> does anyone know why non-default cursors in linux rdesktop->vista machine are garbled and all-black?
<Mkman> hello
<zcat[1]> but do not run fsck yet, tell me when you have a rott prompt and then I will tell you how to find your filesystems
<zcat[1]> *root
<Saorsa> I installed UNR ontop of Ubuntu yesterday, I didnt like it so I uninstalled it today, but Ive lose my close, maximize and minimize buttons, any ideas how too get them back?
<coz_> gilesw, yeah hardy is LTS  as I recall... i would go with that and then move up to lucid when it releases
<ubuntu> rootshell
<ubuntu> then
<gilesw> on a total aside I just ordered a dell studio 15 with a core i7
<gilesw> well excited about getting it
<roracle> i dont think my question was answered before i had to switch computers
<nomasteryoda> Saorsa, try running metacity
<zcat[1]> cool... btw if you already know how things are partitioned that would be good, otherwise try 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' and look for lines that end in ext3 or ext4
<ardchoille> gilesw: I second what coz_ just said if this is a production system, best to stick with LTS releases for now
<Madpilot> gilesw, total asides can go in #ubuntu-offtopic, pls :)
<gilesw> heh
<gilesw> sorry
<nomasteryoda> nice
<roracle> i'm at work you see, but my question remains:  why does the article about Google's Chrome OS talk about driver support?  i thought driver support was awesome in Linux
<Saorsa> nomasteryoda: It says I already have a windows manager runnuing, shall I replace it?
<ubuntu> zcat{1}-fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<ardchoille> roracle: that really should be taken to offtopic
<ubuntu> coms
<ubuntu> then
<zcat[1]> cool... btw if you already know how things are partitioned that would be good, otherwise try 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' and look for lines that end in ext3 or ext4
<jongbergs> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<zcat[1]> ubuntu: try 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' and look for lines that end in ext3 or ext4
<zcat[1]> err sorry, lines that end in 'linux' I think
 * Bonz wonders if there are any tricks to quieting a netbook's fan down when running off internal ssd
<ubuntu> then
<zcat[1]> then?
<zcat[1]> so what are the devices? /dev/sda1?
<jongbergs> !wins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ubuntu> zcat{1}-/dev/sda3           15936       25496    76794572+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA
<Bonz> zcat[1]: devices for whatm I mount things via uuid mostly
<ActionParsnip> in grub2, are there quotes around the GRUB_TIMEOUT line in /etc/defaults/grub or not? Mine never times out and I gotta press enter to get thigs moving
<ubuntu> 3rd ext line
<ubuntu> now then
<zcat[1]> ubuntu:  do any of them say 'linux' at the end?
<ubuntu> ok i found it
<indus> I GOT some bounceattack.txt from all users
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: myne is GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 no quotes
<indus> what is that
<zcat[1]> !exploit | indus
<ubottu> indus: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ubuntu> /dev/sda6           16329       17057     5855661   82  Linux swap / Solaris/dev/sda7           17058       25496    67786236   83  Linux
<ubuntu> now what
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: cheers man
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: its the only thing that my desktop sucks at
<zcat[1]> ubuntu:  so /dev/sda7 is the only one where the line ends with "Linux" (ignore "Linux swap")
<ubuntu> yes
<indus> zcat[1]: i didnt disconnect though
<zcat[1]> ubuntu:  'fsck -y /dev/sda7' and see what it does...
<ardchoille> zcat[1]: you should probably specify with or without sigle quotes there
<indus> zcat[1]: also good to use -v with fsck or maybe even vv
<frogzoo> heh, what's less obvious is how to fix a fsck error...
<zcat[1]> indus:  the output of fsck is quite confusing enough thanks
<ubuntu> fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<ubuntu> e2fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<ubuntu> /dev/sda7: clean, 261816/4243456 files, 7492475/16946559 blocks
<zcat[1]> hmmm....
<Bonz> how can one fix an annoying formatting issue with lines under menuconfig and other ncurses programs displayed in an ssh session remotely that look fine on the buntu box itself
<siocowiz> hi how do i put songs in my ipod using Rhythmbox?
<spiderworm> i have this strange problem with gdm since upgrading to 9.10 where i have to log in multiple times before it finally takes me to the desktop environment.  running Mythbuntu here.  anyone able to help?
<zcat[1]> ubuntu: to be honest I don't really know enough about the workings of grub to be any more help.. last time I had a problem booting it was a filesystem error and fscking it made the problem go away, but I also can't remember how I forced fsck to properly check what it thought was a 'clean' filesystem
<siocowiz> how to put songs into my IPOD using RHYTHMBOX?
<ubuntu> zcat{1}-so what i do?
<rww> !ipod | siocowiz
<ubottu> siocowiz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zcat[1]> ubuntu:  wait around here, someone else might have better suggestions. Or worst case mount the filesystem and copy everything to a USB drive and then reinstall.
<siocowiz> ubottu
<siocowiz> ubottu: thanks :)
<khensthoth> zcat[1]: Maybe a reinstall of just grub using a live cd would solve his problem?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rww> siocowiz: You're welcome
<siocowiz> rww: what is !ipod?
<zcat[1]> khensthoth:  yes, that might also help.. thanks for volunteering ;)
<siocowiz> how is that supposed to work?
<Oins> Has anyone experience with the sync of a SonyEricsson K770 with the google Calendar? Which package do i need?
<rww> siocowiz: ubottu is a bot that responds to messages beginning with !
<sp4z> anyone know any good text to speech apps? need to be able to put wait times between words
<ubuntu> zcat{1}- hsould i repeat my prob
<siocowiz> rww: ahh ic :)
<zcat[1]> khensthoth:  error 15, and he's in the live CD with a rootshell already, and I think root is /dev/sda7
<zcat[1]> and I need some sleep ;)
<khensthoth> zcat[1]: =) I'll read up on how to reinstall grub first.
<zcat[1]> !grub | khensthoth
<ubottu> khensthoth: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<oles_> mc cant save its setting and creame .mc directory on xubuntu 9.10
<oles_> create
<Verlex> hi people
<oles_> hi
<spiderworm> hi person
<Verlex> hi spider
<Verlex> hi oles
<sp4z> hey all, anyone know a good text to speech app for ubuntu? i need to be able to set wait times between words
<jasonmchristos> empathy is terrible
<khensthoth> ubuntu: Do you know which version of Ubuntu you are using?
<Verlex> yes Jasonm
<Verlex> I use thunderbird
<jasonmchristos> who do i talk to about witing till something is out of beta stages before putting it onto an ubuntu release
<Verlex> is best of emphanty
<oles_> how can i force mc work properly?
<wabanuba> hello, anyone know how to install to open source drivers if i have an ati 4770 graphics card? i dont want to use the propriety one.
<ubuntu> its 9.04
<adaeeeeeeee> I'm on 9.04 netbook ed  how do i get rid of the netbook screen to show the desktop?
<Demo> Hey Guys Plz Help Me
<FunkyWeasel> Good morning
<adaeeeeeeee> a toogle or something
<khensthoth> ubuntu: So are you using a 9.04 live CD or 9.10 liveCD?
<Verlex> my ubuntu 9.1 on my eepc have problem whith brignetss
<Demo> I cant' mount my ntfs n ubuntu
<Demo> !!!!!!
<Demo> Every Time I try to it gives me that
<Demo> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume 'UUID=026AD3307E50A627': No such file or directory
<Demo> ntfs-3g 2009.4.4 external FUSE 27 - Third Generation NTFS Driver
<Demo> Copyright (C) 2005-2007 Yura Pakhuchiy
<Demo> Copyright (C) 2006-2009 Szabolcs Szakacsits
<Demo> Copyright (C) 2007-2009 Jean-Pierre Andre
<FloodBot1> Demo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axtra> Good morning all
<ubuntu> no its 8.10  live cd
<FunkyWeasel> Odd problem with latest openoffice on Ibex - it will not start, and does not display any error message at the console at all.  Any ideas, or do I need to give it the windows-salute?
<ubuntu> but i upgrade my lap with 9.04
<Verlex> somebody know how i can install Xorg on ubuntu serevr?
<khensthoth> ubuntu: Could you follow this guide to see if it will solve your problem first? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<rww> Verlex: sudo apt-get install xorg
<Verlex> :)
<Verlex> thanks rww
<tsimpson> Demo: check that the UUID matches the partition you are trying to mount
<tsimpson> !uuid | Demo
<ubottu> Demo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ActionParsnip> Verlex: why did you not just install the desktop if you want a  desktop system?
<Verlex> because Action the server vrsion is more light
<FunkyWeasel> Oh, right, 7 instances of openoffice have now opened.  Problem solved... I think.
<FunkyWeasel> Cheers! :)
<Verlex> it hevan't all program that have desktop distro
<Verlex> I think
<ActionParsnip> Verlex: if you install an x server and gnome you will have exactly the same as the desktop install, except you will have a kernel wich supports PAE
<Bonz> demo check it exists with ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ubuntu> ok i will try it
<Verlex> Action Can I install Xorg and not install Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ActionParsnip> there you go
<rww> Verlex: yes, sudo apt-get install xorg will do that.
<ActionParsnip> Verlex: you should really have used the minimal ISO rather than the server, or ULite
<nicolauli> Hello I need some help
<nicolauli> I cannot use my sudo priviledges
<nicolauli> I do not have the permissions
<ardchoille> Verlex: you will probably want some type of desktop environment or window manager, won't you?
<Verlex> but whit Xorg can I use software Gui?
<DaDa|Urka> does someone use http://projecthamster.wordpress.com/
<nicolauli> for anything
<ActionParsnip> Verlex: your question doesnt make sense
<Verlex> I haven't need of desktop manager, i need of graphic server
<axtra> Hey guys, I have an odd problem - I'm connected to the internet through a wired ethernet connection, but when I click on the icon it tells me that the device is not managed - any ideas?
 * ardchoille is confused
<Verlex> I have undesand how is the difference of gnome and xorg?
<hacker_kid> i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and now my gui wont go above 640x480, i have a nvidia card and the nvidia version 180 driver is installed, i tried the 173 and have the same result
<ActionParsnip> Verlex: gnome is a desktop environment, it needs an X server to be present to run
<Verlex> homwever, i have seryous problem whit the Karmic Koala
<ardchoille> Verlex: xorg is the X windows server, gnome is what you log into in order to be able to use apps like firefox
<Verlex> on my eepc MSIU90 have problem whith brightness it is up and down automatically
<Verlex> I think that is a bug's ubuntu
<TheFunkbomb> hey, did anyone else get hit with a bounce attack?
<axtra> Hey guys, I have an odd problem - I'm connected to the internet through a wired ethernet connection, but when I click on the icon it tells me that the device is not managed - any ideas?
<digitalfiz> so can you not change the gdm login screen in karmic?
<Verlex> how do you think about?
<Verlex> can you sign this bug ?
<rww> TheFunkbomb: yes, it got dealt with.
<TheFunkbomb> okay, didn't know what network I was attacked from
<Verlex> rww can you send my bug to ubuntu's community?
<Verlex> rww:  on my eepc MSIU90 have problem whith brightness it is up and down automatically
<rww> Verlex: no
<Verlex> why?
<Verlex> Is a serious problem
<rww> Verlex: because I don't have WWW access right now
<rww> !bug | Verlex
<ubottu> Verlex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<digitalfiz> can anyone tell me how to change the gdm login screen?
<Verlex> ok ubottu...
<Verlex> I'm happy to talk whith you
<digitalfiz> for karmic
<Verlex> thank to all
<cankoy> axtra: if an interface is configured in /etc/network/interfaces , then network manager does not manage it.
<Verlex> thanks ubuntu's community
<Verlex> have a good day
<Verlex> goodbay soon :)
<Verlex> I just do it
<siocowiz> Banshee and gtkpod does not detect my ipod. What to do?
<axtra> cankoy: Sorry, I didn't really understand that - do I not need to configure it then?
<Sincere> hi all..is there any command to check if my sound is muted?
<ActionParsnip> siocowiz: amarok maybe (bit of a deps bloat but may work)
<x_> flv and java isnt running
<khensthoth> Sincere: Try running alsamixer in the terminal
<m> hello :)
<siocowiz> ActionParsnip: but amarok does not work well with my ubuntu
<x_> restricted format package is installed yet flash and java arent running
<cankoy> axtra: NM does not need /etc/network/interfaces, remove eth0 config from there if you want it to control eth0
<m> what istalllet  ubuntu
<Sincere> i ran alsamixer and increased master
<Sincere> khensthoth: rest all are high, except front mic and beep,
<axtra> cankoy: Ah, ok, I understand - I have a configuration file in there that's keeping my MAC address different so I can use my girlfriend's internet connection... Is there a way to spoof my network address and still use NM?
<ActionParsnip> siocowiz: may help: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<aaron11> Hello everyone!
<aaron11> !hi | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> siocowiz: the dude forgot to run: sudo fdisk -l    so you can see which partition it uses
<ActionParsnip> siocowiz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071
<kossan_> Anyone that can explain why my movie player sometimes freezes when it's changing file
<ActionParsnip> siocowiz: i dont use crappy ipods so I can't give first hand support but folks seem to like adding an entry to fstab
<nicolauli> I LOST MY ADMIN RIGHTS AND PRIVILEDGES. I CANNOT INSTALL SOFTWARE OR UNISTALL! WHAT CAN I DO. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME OUT
<siocowiz> ActionParnsnip: alryt, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !caps | nicolauli
<ubottu> nicolauli: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Bonz> kossan_: maybe the files are stuck at the back of the fridge :)
<nicolauli> Ubottu am sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about am sorry
<nicolauli> I am just so confused
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: still doesnt justify caps
<kossan_> Bonz: One internet to you
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: can you give the output of: groups
<nicolauli> okay let me check
<digitalfiz> ActionParsnip, i figured out what my problem was
<Astana> guys..whatt'sthe problem in the Vbox said:"/etc/vboxdrv setup"
<axtra> cankoy: Ah, ok, I understand - I have a configuration file in there that's keeping my MAC address different so I can use my girlfriend's internet connection... Is there a way to spoof my network address and still use NM?
<ActionParsnip> digitalfiz: what was it?
<Astana> any guest OS don't works
<nicolauli> I cannot change anything
<lundh> hi
<nicolauli> it has Nicolauli as the home/directory
<digitalfiz> ActionParsnip, when i was uninstalling evolution i uninstalled the data server and didnt pay attention to the fact that it was removing gnome panel and half of gdm lol
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: i didnt ask you to, i asked you to run a command in a terminal and give the output
<Bonz> kossan_: have you tried a different player like vlc, xine, helix
<ActionParsnip> digitalfiz: nice
<nicolauli> what is the command? I am new with ubuntu
<cankoy> axtra: NM gives many options, just click Add.. and see youself
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: groups
<kossan_> Bonz:  Yea, they work fine. But I like the one that's comming with ubuntu.
<digitalfiz> ActionParsnip, bad thing is i didnt realise it until i reloaded karmic back on lol :/ oh well lesson learned
<dasla> hi my ubuntu 9.10 (fresh installed) freezes while booting after logo what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> digitalfiz: every day is a school day
<axtra> cankoy: Is there a command I can use to access NM from the command line?
<nicolauli> nicolauli adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<rww> axtra: no
<digitalfiz> now im trying to figure out how to change the gdm login screen in karmic it doesnt give you that option anymore
<Bonz> kossan_: ok but you may need to upgrade/downgrade the version you are using by the sound of it then
<demer> Hello. I have a WUSB54GSC wireless usb which should be compatible with the kernel (2.6.31-14 x64) using the rndis_wlan driver. However trying to use it it just goes nuts. The usb should be a version 1 card though it seems not to work anyway. Using ndiswrapper atm but its not working very well. Is there a diffrence if Im using the vista drivers or the xp driver (using vista drivers since i cant find the xp64 ones) and am I doing anything wrong
<Bonz> i'm only guessing of course
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: ok have you by any chance been messing with the sudoers file?
<Bonz> i prefer vlc myself
<axtra> rww: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: you are a member of admin so should be able to use sudo just dandy
<dasla> hi my ubuntu 9.10 (fresh installed) freezes while booting after logo what can I do? ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<nicolauli> I dont know but having been using the terminal to install software packages
<kossan_> Bonz: It's kind of wierd, it just happend more or less. no updates or change of anything important
<ActionParsnip> dasla: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you run the disk verifier once initially booted to>
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: thats fine, can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<Anorien> Hello
<nicolauli> I am using wubi to try ubuntu in windows. I can no longer mount windows, install or unistall software
<Bonz> kossan_: yeah I hate those types of problems, heres another trick to try, login as guest and see if the problem occurs there
<dasla> @ActionParsnip tryed 2 different isos and they could boot test mode
<nicolauli> okay
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: use http://pastebin.com   to give the output
<ActionParsnip> dasla: doesnt matter, did you test the files?
<kossan_> Bonz: Just remembered that I havn't restarted or loged out for a while..
<hacker_kid> just upgraded to 9.04 with dist upgrade, x is totally screwed, nvidia driver wont go over 640x480 res no matter which version i use
<yemi> Hi
<Bonz> kossan_: no need to logout or restart to test it as guest, but if you've inadvertantly changed a setting in your config that might be cause of your problem
<nicolauli> I used the sudo command. How do I use pastebin?
<Astana> ActionParsnip, the Vbox says that i've to run "/etc/vboxrdv setup" every time i want to start a guest OS...but nothing happened after do that !
<yemi> I have just installed Ubuntu, but my sound does not play
<ActionParsnip> Astana: no idea, why not ask the channel
<yemi> dont have any idea what to do about it
<khensthoth> yemi: You can hear no sound at all, or is it limited to specific applications?
<Anorien> i have ubuntu in virtualbox as guest OS, and windows 7 as host and i want to make the ubuntu join the LAN so i can share folder between ubuntu and my other PC's in the house. i, so far, chosen bridge connection for guest ubuntu and my router assigned it an ip through DHCP, and internet works on both guest and host, but i dont know how to access windows from inside ubuntu and the other way around. anyone can help me with that?
<kossan_> Bonz: yea.. well, guess i'll see if another account likes it better..
<ActionParsnip> hacker_kid: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; rm ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<yemi> no sound at all
<kandjar> Anorien: check samba
<TheFunkbomb> hey rww, do you know the guy's motive for that bounce attack or did everyone get it?
<cankoy> Anorien: /join #vbox
<ActionParsnip> hacker_kid: then reboot, once back, run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<Anorien> ok cankoy ty
<rww> TheFunkbomb: everyone in #ubuntu, #freenode, and several other channels got it.
<indus> TheFunkbomb: i got it too
<indus> but how do you know who send it
<nicolauli> ActionParsnip I used the command and it is still loading. after it finishes what do I do
<khensthoth> yemi: What version of Ubuntu are you using, and could you check if your sound setting is muted
<TheFunkbomb> lol, I thought maybe I had a new enemy
<Bonz> speaking of sound, how does one change recording default to line in and turn volumn for line out to max by default
<indus> khensthoth: hi, longtime remember me?
<khensthoth> indus: Yea =)
<divider> Good morning everyone
<indus> khensthoth: i dont remember you though :)
<Spixx> Honestly I hate script kiddies
<ActionParsnip> Anorien: Select Bridged mode in the network settings of the Guest.http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=22316
<ActionParsnip> Spixx: scripts are great, just not "hacking" ones :D
<Spixx> ;)
<divider> @Spixx who doesn't?
<nicolauli> What do I paste into the pastebin?
<Spixx> Well came back from foodz and there was waaay many DCC? requests
 * Bonz sighs, offtopic for offtopic please
<Spixx> had to kill xchat :p
<plustax> I have a question someone. I used gtk-recordmydesktop to make this very short video, and I notice some skipping in the gui during the video. I didnt see any of that in real time. Also, it saves as .ogv file as default is there a program that doesnt?
<plustax> rather, that saves .avi or another common file
<plustax> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/mydesktop.ogv   is the video
<divider> @Spixx thats your problem right there, xchat is vulnerable.
<aaron11> Spixx: I love script kiddies. I am one almost
<Spixx> yeah, but i'm to dumb for irssi
<Bonz> plustax: lots of software out there that saves in different formats, just a matter of installing one
<Spixx> aaron11: damn you
<yemi> sound is not muted
<aaron11> spiderworm: Why
<plustax> bonz can you recommend one? Im running 9.10 in wubi
<Astana> ActionParsnip, the Vbox says that i've to run "/etc/vboxrdv setup" every time i want to start a guest OS...but nothing happened after do that !
<aaron11> spiderworm: Sorry
<spiderworm> aaron11, np
<aaron11> Spixx: Why
<khensthoth> yemi: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> plustax: set a lower sample rate or smaller sample area, ogv can easily beconverted to oterformats
<Spixx> Scriptkiddies is not what you call "positive" :P
<nicolauli> Action
<Bonz> plustax: no not really im newish to buntu, i only know from years on debian, etc
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nicolauli> it still wont work
<Spixx> They are the scum of the earth infact
<plustax> ActionParsnip I tried converting using devede but got an error.
<ActionParsnip> Astana: you asked me before, i still don't know. If you ask me again, I still won't know
<plustax> can someone recommend a better program to me?
<aaron11> !ot | Spixx
<ubottu> Spixx: please see above
<Sincere> i use pulseaudio,  how can i check using commandline, whether my audio is muted?
<ActionParsnip> plustax: devede will make a DVD ISO from it
<Bonz> iceberg: get a bigger whip
<ubuntu> hi
<aaron11> Sincere: Type alsa
<ActionParsnip> plustax: mencoder input.ogm -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts pass=1 -o output.avi
<indus> is a firewall needed if my router has built in firewall?
<spiderworm> does anyone know of a tutorial for getting a shell script to run when i press a certain key on my remote?  (i already have the remote working with Ubuntu)
<aaron11> Sincere: Sorry alsamixer
<ubuntu> i cant mount it that written on help
<plustax> ActionParsnip what was that line?
<plustax> do I put that in terminal?
<Astana> exit
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<ActionParsnip> plustax: or input.ogv if its an ogv file, just replace the input file name and it will be fine
<indus> is a firewall needed if my router has built in firewall?
<yemi> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 & the sound is not muted
<indus> EvaLuaTe: hello
<khensthoth> plustax: Here you go http://alternativeto.net/desktop/gtk-recordmydesktop/?platform=linux&sort=likes
<divider> indus: depends on your network configuration, your only vulnerable to what you install. If you don't install network savvy programs, then you will have no need for an additional firewall.
<aaron11> spiderworm: What kind of remote
<ActionParsnip> plustax: uses mencoder to convert the input ogv file to avi
<Bonz> Sincere: alsamixer should do it but it's fairly crummy, lots of other mixers available for install
<plustax> ok
<EvaLuaTe> i wanted to install windows and after recreating a partition, ubuntu wouldn't load anymore (Error loading operating system) so now i reinstalled grub. Grub load fine now, except the fact that it doesn't read it's config file (it just shows something like a command prompt). Any idea how I could make grub behave like before?
<plustax> so I put that in terminal?
<indus> divider: what are network savvy
<ubuntu> khensthoth-i trie unable to mount it help me d a lot but
<spiderworm> aaron11, well techincally it's a Logitech Harmony 890, but it's emulating a windows media center remote... why do you ask?
<Spixx> plustax: what was the name of the program?
<ActionParsnip> plustax: yes, make sure the terminals directory is the same as the file you are manipulating
<plustax> ok
<ActionParsnip> plustax: then change input.ogm on the line to the file you want to convert
<aaron11> EvaLuaTe: Now that is a problem
<ubuntu> khensthoth-sorry
<divider> indus: programs that are specific to the network. Games, scanners, etc. Anything that connects to the network / INTERNET.
<ubuntu> khensthoth-help me
<nicolauli> Action I used the command but it still wont accept me.
<khensthoth> yemi: Try running alsamixer in a terminal and see if Master or PCM is muted
<khensthoth> ubuntu: What seems to be the problem?
<nicolauli> Is there another alternative
<indus> EvaLuaTe: how did you reinstall grub
<aaron11> ubuntu: How on earth did you get that name!
<albech> which package provide 'qmake'??
<plustax> ActionParsnip : error parsing command line
<plustax> Thats what I got.
<divider> aaron11: I don't think the nick is registered.
<spiderworm> aaron11, im guessing he did /nick ubuntu
<aaron11> Gr8
<indus> divider: it is
<indus> divider: i think
<Spixx> or is using cyrillic but anyone, have any good tips for "desktop" capture program? so i can record stuff I do?
<ActionParsnip> plustax: did you replace the input filename with the one you want to change
<yemi> anyone helping me out here?
<plustax> I did indeed.
<plustax> and changed ogm to ogv which is the current filetype
<khensthoth> albech: I think it's qt4-qmake
<divider> anyone out there have a laptop with an ATI x1250 IGP?
<Spixx> yemi: what do you need help with?
<plustax> I did it in desktop directory which is where the file is currently.
<divider> indus: what is the program?
<EvaLuaTe> indus: according to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ActionParsnip> plustax: topicalmatt.com/982915-How-To-Convert-OGV-To-AVI.html
<plustax> kk
<plustax> thanks
<nicolauli> ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> plustax: all i'm doing is websearching you know
<indus> EvaLuaTe: hmm you did all that root (hdx,y) stuff?
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: sup?
<EvaLuaTe> indus: yeah
<divider> I am extremely happy that the broadcom b43 drivers work with packet injection in 9.10.
<nicolauli> Yeah I did what u said but there is the error
<indus> EvaLuaTe: did you do find /boot/grub/stage1
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: can you add my nick to all lines, yuo can tab complete for ease, in a channel of 1400 users it gets a bit confusing
<EvaLuaTe> indus: also, if i type 'kernel /boot/vmlinux...' and 'boot', it loads ubuntu fine. I can't imagine what the problem is...
<aaron11> #ubuntu-offtopic
<EvaLuaTe> indus: i don't know what you mean with finding /boot/grub/stage1
<nicolauli> Thanks
<indus> EvaLuaTe: nvm
<indus> EvaLuaTe: maybe try install grub again
<indus> EvaLuaTe: grub 1 or 2?
<EvaLuaTe> indus: how would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: ok so you ran: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit  what was the output?
<indus> EvaLuaTe: with live cd
<nicolauli> ActionParsnip: It completed all the installation well!
<EvaLuaTe> indus: ok, i'll try to reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: ok, so wheres the issue?
<nicolauli> but when I tried to use the commands nothing
<indus> EvaLuaTe: just 3 steps
<indus> EvaLuaTe: which live cd do u have?
<petsounds> Hi.. i know this is no kubuntu support channel. but maybe people here wiling to help.. i have black screen problem with Kubuntu Karmic after KDM logon. here's the screenshot http://imagebin.org/71964 . i never have this problem in the previous release of kubuntu and i hope anybody here can help me. thank you
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: well your packages are healthy and sudo clearly works so i can't see any issues
<EvaLuaTe> indus: also, on a side note, i reinstalled it the first time using a 8.10 livecd, and on my hdd I have version 9.10, you think that could be the issue?
<indus> EvaLuaTe: hmm no
<indus> EvaLuaTe: but maybe because 9.10 uses grub 2
<nicolauli> ActionParsnip: So what could be wrong? Coz am using wubi in windows? could it be that?
<coz_> petsounds,  does t is happen even after a reboot?
<EvaLuaTe> indus: I also have a 9.10 livecd. I'll try that one...
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: not sure, what did you say your issue was?
<indus> EvaLuaTe: steps are different with that
<EvaLuaTe> indus: is there an online tutorial for it?
<indus> EvaLuaTe: i cant advice, probably just run grub-install
<indus> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<indus> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<petsounds> coz_ : yes, on its 2nd reboot.
<indus> EvaLuaTe: that one
<plustax> ActionParsnip : I got error CONVERSION FAILED. SEEMS A BUG OF MENCODER
<plustax> What do I do?
<coz_> petsounds,  and did anyone in #kubuntu help with this issue?
<EvaLuaTe> indus: ok, thank you
<indus> EvaLuaTe: if you understand it let me know :D
<ActionParsnip> plustax: log a bug then i guess
<nicolauli> ActionParsnip: I cannot install/unistall software, I cannot 'see' into windows anymore
<plustax> Dunno how.
<ActionParsnip> plustax: you could try handbrak or winff if it will convert it
<nikos_> hello! the power went off and i lost all my work on the gimp... any ideas how to restore my work?
<plustax> okay
<plustax> lemme search the software center for those things.
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: well you just did, you reinstalled gedit over the top of gedit using the command I just gave
<petsounds> coz_ : not yet, people on #kubuntu is less responsive :(
<indus> nikos_: well, unless you saved it you cant
<EvaLuaTe> indus: ok :)
<indus> EvaLuaTe: you lost grub after installing windows?
<coz_> petsounds,  that might just be time of day  for their timezone   I would hold on until  someone answers there  ...since I dont use kde i wouldnt be much help with this
<ActionParsnip> nikos_: restore from backup
<nicolauli> ActionParnsip: Yes I did but I still cannot do anything as I do not have the rights of the adminstator!!!
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: no, but sudo and gksudo give you the rights, thats what the admin group is for
<EvaLuaTe> indus: no, after _trying_ to install windows
<nikos_> what backup?
<yellabs> hi there
<_5moufl> hi
<indus> yeah what backup
<ActionParsnip> nikos_: your backup that you run periodically incase of emergency
<indus> EvaLuaTe: lol
<indus> EvaLuaTe: ok
<yellabs> how do i convert an local .cda file to ogg? ( its on the hard drive )
<indus> EvaLuaTe: try grub1 8.10 live cd, its easier
<_5moufl> anyone knows why my videos are blue with ubuntu ?
<_5moufl> it displays wrong colors
<nikos_> hmm.. don't have...
<EvaLuaTe> indus: the configuration of my hdd won't let my install windows right now. I only have a primary partition and a extended one. On the primary one I have ubuntu and wanted to install windows to the extended one. Appearantly windows doesn't support getting installed on a extended partition though...
<indus> _5moufl: check the video setting hue etc
<ActionParsnip> nikos_: then the data is disposable
<knoppix> hello guy
<plustax> ActionParsnip  winff worked perfectly. Thank you sir.
<indus> noone runs backups periodically unless you are in some company
<ActionParsnip> plustax: np man
<_5moufl> indus where ?
<indus> _5moufl: what application\
<llutz> yellabs: cda is just a meta-format, use oggenc for ogg-encoding of audio-files
<nicolauli> ActionParSnip: When I try to go into 'windows' from my ubuntu it gives me "UNABLE TO MOunt windows" "Authentification is required"
<indus> _5moufl: what are you playing? which player , is the rest of the display ok
<indus> yellabs: yeah .cda is not a format really
<_5moufl> it's the same with the default player and vlc
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: then fire up a terminal and mount from there, or add an entry in /etc/fstab so it mounts at boot
<indus> _5moufl: video is bad then, all videos are blue?
<jcrawford> hey guys I have a few apps that are in the Startup Applications but they are not starting up when Ubuntu boots, where could I see a log to see why they are not starting?
<yellabs> the file i have is called .cda
<jcrawford> I end up having to manually start them every morning
<nicolauli> ActionParsnip: Mount from there with what command?
<yellabs> if i woudl remane it to lets say wav, it doe not play either
<_5moufl> indus all videos are blue (people in fact are blue)
<llutz> yellabs: "file yourfile.cda"
<ActionParsnip> !mount | nicolauli
<ubottu> nicolauli: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<indus> _5moufl: can i see a screenshot
<petsounds> coz_ :  i have patience but now i have my campus work to do. so i guess reinstalling with ubuntu is saving my time. thanks anyway :)
<yellabs> .cda: RIFF (little-endian) data
<_5moufl> indus that's odd because my screenshots are normal :s
<jcrawford> anyone have any ideas and can help me out?
<indus> yellabs: did you try with sound juicer?
<indus> _5moufl: lol
<_5moufl> yeah !
<nicolauli> ActionParsnip: I got this error : mount: can't find /nicolauli in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<yellabs> cant because its a local file
<llutz> yellabs: try oggenc for ogg-encoding of audio-files
<indus> _5moufl: so must be something silly then
<yellabs> its not on a cdrom
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: if you add an entry for the partition in /etc/fstab, it willmount at bootup
<ActionParsnip> nicolauli: read the link in the factoid
<indus> yellabs: so what, open a file too
<_5moufl> silly ?
<brijith> I can not browse the networks in nautilus see http://imagebin.org/71967
<nicolauli> factoid? where is that?
<yellabs> cant open it
<_5moufl> It's the first time I actually try to watch a video
<napster> Hi all
<_5moufl> I can't have messed up the settings
<_5moufl> I guesse
<maggot_brain> _5moufl: are you using dvi or vga cable to connect or have you got a laptop?
<_5moufl> laptop
<indus> _5moufl: h,mm
<indus> yellabs: wait
<maggot_brain> _5moufl: proprietary or free nvidia drivers?
<brijith> Hi All ..... I can not browse the networks in nautilus see http://imagebin.org/71967 please help me
<nicolauli> ActionParsnip: where do I mount the /etc/fstab?
<divider> nicolauli: what is the device? /dev/sdXY " X= a,b,c,d,etc. " Y= 1,2,3,4,etc.
<_5moufl> proprietary nvidia
<_5moufl> I unisntalled em and its the same
<aprilhare> strange bug. the time applet is frozen. it displays 8:35 pm
<maggot_brain> _5moufl: is the rest of the screen blue or just videos?
<yellabs> vorbis tools does not know .cda either
<indus> yellabs: try using another app to open it
<jcrawford> hey guys I have a few apps that are in the Startup Applications but they are not starting up when Ubuntu boots, where could I see a log to see why they are not starting?
<jcrawford> I end up having to manually start them every morning
<indus> bad advice
<_5moufl> no screen, pictures evrything is okay
<_5moufl> except videos
<yellabs> tried audacity , no luck either
<_5moufl> miniatures in the folders are good too
<brijith> I can not browse the networks in nautilus see http://imagebin.org/71967 please help me
<dutchbuntu> jcrawford: /var/log
<yellabs> totem same thing
<yellabs> ffmpeg does not like it either
<ubuntu> hi
<indus> yellabs: try renaming file to wav
<indus> yellabs: then try
<brijith>  ubuntu: Hi
<jcrawford> dutchbuntu, any certain file i should look at?
<yellabs> i did
<nicolauli> SOmeone please help. How do I fix my priviledges to myself?
<ubuntu> i have error 15
<ubuntu> can u help
<divider> jcrawford: you can use tab complete to notify the person of your response.
<indus> yellabs: use lame to rip then
<brijith> ubuntu:how ??? Wha thappened
<divider> nicolauli: whats the issue exactly?
<dutchbuntu> jcrawford: try syslog
<jcrawford> divider, i believe i did use tab complete :)
<jcrawford> dutchbuntu, thanks I will check there
<_5moufl> indus> brb
<ubuntu> brijith- ijust hang n reboot
<ubuntu> then it com
<divider> jcrawford: a lil up you didn't it has a , not a :
<datim> Hey all. Is there any guidline yet on how to get Ubuntu (9.04|9.10) upgraded to openssl 0.9.8l because of that nasty and exploitable bug?
<yellabs> Warning: corrupt or unsupported WAVE format
<nicolauli> divider: I cannot install/unistall software. I cannot 'see' into windows from my ubuntu. I do not have the admin rights
<indus> yellabs: mmm ok try oepn with rhtymbox
<ubuntu> it say click any key
<jcrawford> divider, that's how xchat works it uses a ,
<indus> yellabs: you need to figure out the format somehow
<yellabs> same problem, any way, i will ook at it an other time thanks for the help sofar
<jcrawford> dutchbuntu, there is nothing in the syslog pertaining to whatpulse or gnome-do
<ubuntu> i do but nothin happen and back to same page
<Guest63151> ita?
<divider> nicolauli: what do you mean by 'see' into windows?
<ubuntu> of boot loading
<divider> jcrawford: oh ok then, i'm using the empathy
<ubuntu> can u help
<nicolauli> divider: Basically I do not have the rights of the adminstator!
<jcrawford> divider, yea it varies from client to client the standard seems to be : though
<dutchbuntu> jcrawford: log out, log in and pick the most recent logfile in that directory. Hopefully that will tell you something. I'm not an expert on your issue though... ;-)
<divider> nicolauli: open a terminal first, and type sudo su. what does it say.
<indus> yellabs: ok
<Halitech> nicolauli, is your user the first user that was created when Ubuntu was installed?
<jcrawford> dutchbuntu, i just used grep on the files in /var/log nothing contains WhatPulse or gnome-do
<nicolauli> divider: its says: root@ubuntu:/home/nicolauli#
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to redirect audio output over the network to a windows PC? I know you can do pulseaudio to pulseaudio but thats not available on windows...
<jcrawford> grep -i "gnome-do" .*
<nicolauli> halitech: yes it is
<Halitech> nicolauli, what does running groups in a terminal tell you?
<divider> nicolauli: type this: usermod nicolauli -G admin
<_5moufl> indus I disabled nvidia pilots and now it's ok but...
<ubuntu> any one can help
<indus> _5moufl: whats pilots
<Halitech> Flynsarmy, you can use VLC to stream to another computer
<_5moufl> proprietary I guess
<nicolauli> divider: usermod: user 'admin' does not exist
<divider> nicolauli: sorry i'm tired, the correct command is - usermod -G admin nicolauli
<_5moufl> so I don't have graphic effects anymore :p
<jcrawford> i guess i could just use my .profile to start the apps but I figured Ubuntu's Startup Applications app would work
<Flynsarmy> Halitech, that won't help me for things such as pidgin sounds
<nicolauli> halitech it says nicolauli adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<n3m3s1s4u> Hi all - Where can I go to ask a question about Google Deskletts and when you reboot the applets dont remember your settings (account information) ? thanks
<_5moufl> brb
<ubuntu> brijith- ijust hang n reboot
<nicolauli> divider: -: command not found
<Halitech> Flynsarmy, ok, you didn't say what sounds you wanted to stream to a windows computer, thought you wanted music
<jcrawford> anyone have any thoughts as to why applications in my Startup Applications would not start up when I logged into the system?
<cankoy> jcrawford: check $HOME/.xsession-errors
<divider> nicolauli: no get rid of the - infront of it.
<jcrawford> cankoy, checking now
<divider> nicolauli: the - was to tell you that the command was everything after it.
<knoppix> i just start upgrade my system under knoppix ...may not a good idea ...take time ...
<nicolauli> divider: it says: usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<Younder> divider, whatis
<zaidka> Hi. Who knows of an alternative to cdc-acm?
<divider> nicolauli: you are root correct?
<jcrawford> cankoy, tons of this Could not locate Tomboy on D-Bus. Perhaps it's not running?
<nicolauli> divider: what does that mean
<jcrawford> but nothing pertaining to gnome-do or WhatPulse
<knoppix> how to update most fast? it's on
<Younder> divider, is the short version for those that have no patience for the 'endless' man
<divider> nicolauli: type sudo su
<divider> nicolauli: then type usermod -G admin nicolauli
<divider> nicolauli: in the same terminal
<nicolauli> divider it says: root@ubuntu:/home/nicolauli#
<knoppix> if i cut the connection , what happenend ? just fix broken package and that's it?
<_5moufl> indus > now we know that the proprietay drievrs are the problem
<divider> nicolauli: are you running the live cd or have you installed it?
<zaidka> Hi. Anyone knows of an alternative to cdc-acm?
<indus> _5moufl: which version, try 173
<cankoy> jcrawford: are those shell scripts?
<Younder> divider, or 'sudo password root' and then su (not recommended)
<ubuntu> i have error 15
<jcrawford> cankoy, here is the file: http://pastebin.com/m23e1ebfe
<nicolauli> didvider: it is this: root@ubuntu:/home/nicolauli# usermod -G admin nicolauli
<jcrawford> cankoy, nope they are binaries
<plustax> I have a quick question. I have gtk recordmydesktop to do just that. Now, how do I make it so that it records audio coming from my songbird or from youtube? I tried it but it recorded terribly from my external speakers.
<ubuntu> can som 1 help me out
<jcrawford> also DropBox does not auto start like it should
<_5moufl> indus > I was using 185
<divider> nicolauli: that is correct.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_5moufl> I'll try 173
<jcrawford> so WhatPulse, Gnome-DO and DropBox
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know of a way to redirect all PC audio from a ubuntu machine t a windows one via lan?
<droomio> indus > now we know that the proprietay drievrs are the problem
<nicolauli> divider: I installed ubuntu using wubi in windows and am I use dual boot with XP
<indus> _5moufl: i had color problems with that so i sue 173
<divider> Younder: the reason I had him do it that was to test if he has sudo rights.
<n3m3s1s4u> Hi all - Where can I go to ask a question about Google Deskletts and when you reboot the applets dont remember your settings (account information) ? thanks
<_5moufl> I know people with the same computer and they don't have problem (I think so)
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: you can setup a VLC streamingserver and have clients connect to it, but it will only play what vlc plays
<divider> nicolauli: is your problem with ubuntu or windows?
<nicolauli> divider: what can I do next?
<indus> droomio: nvidia drivers 185 are a problem for some users , to be precise
<Younder> divider, again either way will work.
<nicolauli> divider: am in ubuntu
<divider> nicolauli: reboot your system
<plustax> I have a quick question. I have gtk recordmydesktop to do just that. Now, how do I make it so that it records audio coming from my songbird or from youtube? I tried it but it recorded terribly from my external speakers.
<monsieur-paul> nilu
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, yea i'm looking for everything the ubuntu machine plays in any program automatically being passed to the windows machine
<ubuntu> i m workin on 9.04 and open som video file then it hang up
<nicolauli> divider: I hope I will find you here
<divider> Younder: yes but some people disable the ability to su root
<divider> nicolauli: you will.
<Bonz> has anyone got espeak working without vhipmunk/other issues
<nicolauli> divider: thanks alot
<ubuntu> i restart it but it cant boot
<Bonz> it worked fine in arch, but buntu dont seem to like it
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: you may be able to use some sort of "record what i hear" config to then pipe the audio to vlc
<Younder> divider, true - but it is still just a matter of setting the password
<ubuntu> display error 15 then press any key to cont
<divider> Younder: the issue wasn't a root password, the issue was his main account had no admin rights.
<u8untu> hey...how do i delete the GRUB menu?i uninstalled ubuntu..and it still shows Ubuntu & Windows when i start my pc...i dont have any windows cd :(
<ActionParsnip> Bonz: i know what you mean and no :(  you could try setting a lower speed maybe
<ubuntu> as i press it then it goes back to boot menu
<ubuntu> that all
<Halitech> u8untu, supergrub should work for you
<jcrawford> brb
<Younder> divider, well if you have acess yo chenge the passwd file you have adminrights
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  try the supergrubbootdisk , or track down a windows cd somewhere. Or if you knew the right commandsfor grub  you could type in the proper commands to make it boot the windows system
<ubuntu> how
<starhash> Flynsarmy, what's the end goal of what you're trying to do? Are your good speakers on your windows system?
<divider> Younder: to change the /etc/passwd you need admin rights.
<ubuntu> halitech-how
<Flynsarmy> starcraftman, yep. i'm trying ot pass audio from laptop with inbuilt speakers to desktop ith surround sound :)
<Younder> divider, yes, sorry for the typoes
<plustax> I have a quick question. I have gtk recordmydesktop to do just that. Now, how do I make it so that it records audio coming from my songbird or from youtube? I tried it but it recorded terribly from my external speakers.
<ActionParsnip> Bonz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7249081 could help
<divider> Younder: which he did not have. however his root had no password.
<Younder> divider, so it works well to see if yo can change the too
<starhash> Flynsarmy: I believe audacity has the ability to take the sound output and put that into a file.
<_5moufl> indus > 173 semms to be good, quite slower maybe
<u8untu> Dr_Willis i dont know the right commands..and..i dont find anywhere my windows..the cd  is at my relatives.in italy :|
<Halitech> ubuntu, u8untu http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<nicolauli> divider: am back. Its still the same
<_5moufl> I'll retry the last one later
<Flynsarmy> starhash, that wont help me. needs to be realtime
<divider> Younder: I prefer sudo su, it keeps me from compromising my root password.
<Younder> divider, that is the standard on ubuntu
<indus> _5moufl: depends which card you have
<_5moufl> or maybe I can dl em on nvidia
<_5moufl> cause I have a quadroFX
<divider> nicolauli: you cannot access what part of your filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  try the supergrubbootdisk like its been suggested then. Or try #windows for other suggestions
<ubuntu> dr_willis rt command
<starhash> Flynsmary: As audacity is writing to the file, have VLC stream to VLC on Windows. Complicated, but if you really need alert sounds on surround sound ...
<Younder> divider, I mentioned that it is (not recomended)
<u8untu> Dr_Willis and what must i do..download cdrom? or what? :|
<nicolauli> divider: I cannot see the 'windows' or rather mount windows. I cannot install/unistall
<divider> Younder: By whom, Linus recommends it.
<_5moufl> indus> a quadroFX
<divider> nicolauli: you mean you cannot see your windows partition?
<jcrawford> wtf it's like the startup applications are not working at all
<_5moufl> Quadro somtg
<jcrawford> gah
<Younder> divider, It does however solve another problem. Login in if gnome fails.
<divider> Younder: in 9.10 that option was removed from grub to drop to a root shell.
<nicolauli> Yes I cannot go into it. I only see it on the disk manager but cant 'enter' it
<Younder> divider, Linus uses redhat.
<divider> Younder: Linus uses KDE.
<nicolauli> divider: I cant 'go in'
<starhash> Question: How to increase font size in Empathy IM?  Or is it part of the "radical simplicity" of GNOME not to have an option for that. (Other than increasing system font size)
<ActionParsnip> divider: you can get a root shell in grub2 in ubuntu.....
<Halitech> nicolauli, do you have ntfsprog and ntfs-3g installed?
<Dr_Willis> u8untu:  google for 'super grub cd'
<Younder> divider, KDI is a interface, not a Linux distribution.
<nicolauli> what are those and how do u know?
<divider> ActionParsnip: with what command.
<Younder> KDE
<Halitech> u8untu, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<ubuntu> can any one help me
<nicolauli> halitech: what are those and how do u know?
<Halitech> nicolauli, they are programs that allow you to mount and do things with ntfs partitions
<ActionParsnip> divider: no commands, select recovery mode for your kernel, then select root from the next menu, root recovery console is yours
<ubuntu> i hav no idea what to do
<Halitech> nicolauli, check synaptic
<lundh> I'm looking into building a linux cluster for queueing (and executing) tens of thousands of jobs (processes). Half of them are CPU intense and half of them are IO limited. What is the best approach?
<starhash> ubuntu: what are you trying to do, view a movie file?
<ubuntu>  i m not able to  boot my system
<divider> Younder: correct. But! Ubuntu = GDM
<u8untu> Halitech but isnt there any..command in cmd promt...to delete that GRUB stuff :|
<Halitech> ubuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<nicolauli> halitech: how can I chek if they are installed or rather intall them afresh
<ubuntu> yes
<starhash> ubuntu: Do you have anything important on your system? (I.e., is it your main system with all your documents?)
<Halitech> u8untu, not without a windows cd
<indus> _5moufl: ooh old card?
<ActionParsnip> divider: gdm = gdm, ubuntu = ubuntu, gdm != ubuntu
<divider> ActionParsnip: I recive no option when booting stage2 to select a kernel nor recovery mode.
<ubuntu> yes
<nicolauli> divider: I cant 'enter' windows like I did before
<ubuntu> why
<craigbass1976> Anyone have trouble with apache and mod rewrite when moving to jaunty?
<u8untu> Halitech i have other windows cd`s..but one is hungarian..one is simple xp...mine is xp sp3 final :|
<divider> ActionParsnip: are you saying that clearly ubuntu does not use the gnome display manager.
<_5moufl> indus no a professional one
<nicolauli> halitech: which command can I use to download the mouner files?
<ActionParsnip> divider: http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/grub2karmic-large_001.jpg is a default grub2 screen, it has recovery modes in it
<Younder> divider, also there is a KDE (Qt) version of ubuntu, so that is not true
<Halitech> u8untu, any xp cd *should* work as you aren't going to install anything, just get into recovery mode
<starhash> ubuntu: Because if it's just a test system for trying out Ubuntu, I would just say, reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> divider: im not saying it doesnt use it, many many distros use gdm
<divider> Younder: that is called Kubuntu
<Halitech> nicolauli, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs ntfs-3g
<divider> Younder: which has a separate IRC channel
<u8untu> Halitech how is the recovery mode?
<Younder> divider,  duh, whis is still ubuntu
<starhash> ubuntu: Of course, you can load up the install live CD or another recovery CD and try to muck around
<divider> ActionParsnip: my grub has no such option to enter that menu.
<holy> Ubuntu 9.10 can not drop me into a root shell in Recovery mode?
<Halitech> u8untu, when the install starts and you get the option to install, hit R to go to the recovery console
<Younder> divider,  And you think every user here knows this?
<nicolauli> halitech: after that what do i do?
<ubuntu> starhash-i m using live cd 8.10 to shortout my prob
<ubuntu> but  find nothing
<ActionParsnip> divider: then you have something funky going on
<Halitech> nicolauli, then look in the menus for NTFS Config
<u8untu> Halitech when i restart the computer is says.. boot from cd
<Younder> divider, nuff said
<divider> Younder: Kubuntu is not Ubuntu. Period.
<Halitech> u8untu, yes, boot from the cd
<crofty> having problems with external lcd monitor on my higrade laptop , saying it unknown monitor
<ubuntu> is that all i can do
<nicolauli> Halitech: where are the menus?
<u8untu> Halitech but i have..only ..install / delete partition and create partition
<ActionParsnip> divider: in a standard grub2 (or grub) there is an option to boot to a recovery cosole so you can dig yourselfout of oles if stuff goes wrong
<[A]KangB> hey! i was away for 4 hours, when i come to the computer, y have 200 petitions of files' reciving... BOUNCEATTACK.TXT Was at this server?
<divider> ActionParsnip: yes, I know, when attempting to make FGLRX work, I was having to ssh and remove reconfig the xserver using dpkg
<[A]KangB> anyone else happens the same!?
<starhash> ubuntu: By the way, do you have a separate partition for home? If you do, you're in luck, just reinstall to your system partition, and leave your home partition alone. *note: you have to specify your partitioning scheme in the setup, though.
<Halitech> nicolauli, under applications, not sure where yours will show as I use XFCE
<xand_> hello, i was filling this HD with random data with 'dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb', but the process crashed in about 125GB of 250GB.
<divider> ActionParsnip: remove/reconfig
<aozturk> hi, I want to configure 802.1x on wired interface on linux
<crofty> i2c-adapter i2c-0: unable to read EDID block. what is this about?
 * u8untu brb.. restart
<aozturk> I'm using IEEE_8021X_EAP_METHODS=TLS
<nicolauli> halitech: there is nothing there like it
<aozturk> I have "computer  certificate"
<Halitech> u8untu, sounds like its not detecting your windows install, have you confirmed windows is still installed?
<datim> How do I replace the installed version of openssl against a downloaded source version without breaking package-dependencies?
<starhash> ubuntu: I have a couple of 16GB system partitions (for trying out different distributions, and different versions of Ubuntu), and a 800GB home partition. That way, no matter what system I'm in, I still have access to my files. Also, I can fully blow away a system installation, and still have my files.
<Halitech> nicolauli, may need to reboot to have it show up or refresh your menu somehow
<nicolauli> halitech: okay
<ActionParsnip> aozturk: you can use network-manager for all your networking needs
<_5moufl> indus ?
<Younder> datim, go to windows menu system>adminstation>packagemanager
<_5moufl> i SHOULD TRY THOSE http://www.nvidia.fr/object/linux_display_amd64_190.42_fr.html
<_5moufl> CAPS FAIL
<FloodBot1> _5moufl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s7> how can I install hp scanjet G2410 on ubuntu 9.04
<Younder> s7, yes
<ActionParsnip> _5moufl: i can give you a ppa for the nvidia driver instead if you like
<indus> _5moufl: yeah
<_5moufl> ActionParsnip > a what ?
<indus> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<starhash> ubuntu: I would say, copy your important files to a USB flash disk, and reinstall, this time with a couple of system partitions, and a separate home partition. You can do this during the installation (which will be easiest).
<starhash> Or you can just put your files on USB, and do a normal re-install.
<Halitech> s7, not your exact model but maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454355
<indus> or use one
<divider> s7: I would recommend upgrading to 9.10 it might provide some better driver support.
<_5moufl> okay why not
<ActionParsnip> _5moufl: so you can install the driver using apt-get or whatever: www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-190-25-beta-drivers-in-ubuntu-jauntyintrepidhardy.html
<beachboysbd> somebody speak spanish??
<_5moufl> divider i'm on it
<richardsims> Hey can some one help me install Ubuntu 9.10 onto a USB flash drive from OSX ?
<beachboysbd> I need help
<ActionParsnip> _5moufl: just change the release name to karmic (if you are using karmic)
<indus> _5moufl: whats the diff between professsional cards and home ones
<vikb> How do I install WTP in eclipse for ubuntu 9.10?
<_5moufl> indus > drivers I guess
<Halitech> !en | beachboysbd
<_5moufl> :p
<ubottu> beachboysbd: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vikb> What is the plugin URL that I should use?
<crofty> i need help with getting ubuntu 9.10 too see my lcd monitor?i2c-adapter i2c-0: unable to read EDID block.
<ActionParsnip> s7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870017
<divider> _5moufl: on what?
<Halitech> !es | beachboysbd
<ubottu> beachboysbd: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Younder> wikp, go to windows menu system>adminstation>packagemanager and type eclipse
<kyle6513> having trouble getting flash to output sound in ubuntu 9.10, anyone who can help me?
<nicolauli> halitech: I am back. still cant see it?
<ActionParsnip> s7: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/155041-solved-getting-hp-scanjet-g2410-scanner-working-linux.html
<nicolauli> halitech: Is there a process u can use in the recovery mode
<Halitech> nicolauli, check under system then and see if its there
<divider> anyone having any graphics issues?
<mr_boo> how do i run the alsa configuration wizard in ubuntu?
<aozturk> I'm using NetworkManager GUI for configuring 802.1x wired connection.
<aozturk> But when I choose TLS method GUI "apply" button disabled.
<aozturk> I've "computer certificate" with private key. CA certificate. in pem format
<aozturk> or p12 format what ever.
<aozturk> do you have any suggestion aboute wpa_suppliance or xsuppliance or NetowrkManager how can I configure?
<FloodBot1> aozturk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_5moufl> divider ?
<aozturk> http://pastebin.com/m6122b
<Younder> wikp, or at the command line do a 'sudo apt-get install eclipse'
<nicolauli> halitech: it is not there
<divider> _5moufl: yes??
<datim> Younder, that cannot handle sources (there's no package for openssl-0.9.8l as of now, is there?), can it?
<beachboysbd> thank you!
<starhash> ubuntu: By the way, here's something else you can do besides reinstall: Run a live CD, and install Start Up Manager. sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<starhash> Yes, it'll just be installing to memory, but still. Run it (from Administration menu), it should update your grub files for every operatating system you have installed. Then reboot and hopefully your ubuntu will boot.
<Halitech> nicolauli, when you did the install, did it actually install or did you get an error? you need to have sudo working in order to install
<divider> Halitech: he has sudo working
<_5moufl> divider maybé you wasnt talking to me ^
<divider> _5moufl: okay then. if you need  help just ask.
<nicolauli> Halitech: it did install. I saw all the lists, package working, fetching all that kind of stuff well
<theinerl> hello
<Younder> datim, no it doesn't handle sources.
<_5moufl> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau
<_5moufl> sudo apt-get install nvidia-190-modaliases nvidia-glx-190 nvidia-settings-190
<_5moufl> is that correct ?
<Halitech> divider, ok, wasn't following along completely so didn't see that was working
<starhash> richardsims, you can try unetbootin if you have access to a WIndows PC. As you probably already know, the latest Ubuntu live CD has a live USB creator.
<kyle6513> anyone able to help me with adobe flash sound issues?
<Younder> datim, You need the CVS, SVN, GIT whatever aoount for that.
<ActionParsnip> _5moufl: ive always manually added repos in sources.list and manually imported keys
<divider> Halitech: His issue is complicated.
<Halitech> nicolauli, no idea where it is then, sorry, XFCE menus are different and mine is under system - ntfs config
<Younder> datim, Take a look at their web site.
<Halitech> divider, I gathered that from what I've caught
<u8untu> Halitech now its worse :|
<nicolauli> halitech: what about using the recovery mode
<divider> Halitech: I'm not 100% on what he is trying to do either. His responses are vague.
<u8untu> Halitech i have..: windows... ubuntu ..super grub disk..when i restart pc :|
<Younder> datim, some tarballs have a outdated, but usually stable version of it.
<nicolauli> divider: I am new to this.
<starhash> kyle6513, is it a new installation of Karmic?
<u8untu> i dont know how to use super grub :|
<_5moufl> ActionParsnip any tuto ?
<richardsims> starhash: lol but I have to boot ubuntu for that :P Ill try unetbootin on my HTPC then
<xae8koo> Hello
<divider> nicolauli: are dual booting? can you select windows from the grub menu?
<indus> _5moufl: its correct, just that step is enough
<datim> Younder, the sources are available from http://www.openssl.org/source/ - shouldn't I be able to use that somehow? Maybe create a package out of it so I can install via packet-manager?
<Halitech> u8untu, I've never used it, did you read the docs to go along with supergrub?
<ActionParsnip> _5moufl: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<indus> _5moufl: u using karmic right?
<kyle6513> starhash, yes it is, just downloaded flash via the thing that pops up and it decides not to play any sound whatsoever :(
<_5moufl> indus yes
<indus> _5moufl: then its enough
<nicolauli> divider: yes I am. where is the grub menu?
<indus> _5moufl: just reload
<xae8koo> I bought a new Lenovo g550, now my wireless doesnt work :(
<starhash> richardsims: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ Good luck
<ActionParsnip> _5moufl: paste the repo lines from that guide I gave (making sure you make the release name match yours)
<Younder> datim, ose the verson control system they describe
<richardsims> starhash: Thanks :)
<divider> nicolauli: are you trying to get back into windows natively?
<astrojp> Does anyone know if the latest version of the Nicotine client make it's way into Ubuntu's repos yet?
<ActionParsnip> _5moufl: save the file. the guide I gave also gives the command to import the key
<starhash> kyle6513, sorry to ask, but I assume you've already restarted Firefox or your computer a couple of times.
<_5moufl> indus  yep
<nicolauli> divider: i am in ubuntu, and i would like to 'go' or 'enter' windows from here
<_5moufl> forgot that
<xae8koo> How do I get my wireless to work?
<astrojp> Or at the very least, How do I check what version a package is presently in the repos?
<steven_> Is Cloud One or whatever usable in Xubuntu as well?
<ActionParsnip> _5moufl: you can then run the update / install commands you pastd ealier
<divider> astrojp: sudo aptitude install Nicotine
<xand_> hello, i was filling this HD with random data with 'dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb', but the process crashed in about 125GB of 250GB. Can I start from where it stopped, maybe using 'seek' ?
<mwallner> nicolauli: have you tried vmware / virtualbox yet ?
<indus> _5moufl: so after reload, you can find this driver in synaptic
<_5moufl> ActionParsnip don't worry it's working with the two commands I showed you
<nicolauli> mwallner: no, i am using wubi
<kyle6513> starhash, yes i have, dont be sorry, i know what its like to have people ask for a problem fixed only to find out that its a simple app restart :P
<fant-> linux is for bores
<ActionParsnip> steven_: if its in ubuntu, you can use it in any buntu
<_5moufl> indus yep i'm doing it in cammand line but yes
<ActionParsnip> _5moufl: good enough
<Younder> divider, Why do you use aptitude instead od apt-get?
<mwallner> nicolauli: ok, right - sorry.. never worked with wubi before ^^
<divider> nicolauli: you need to reboot and select windows from the grub menu. That is how dual booting works, grub is a bootloader allowing you to choose which operating system you which to load into.
<nicolauli> mwallner: wubi is for ubuntu. I enter into windows
<divider> Younder: aptitude will allow you to see if the program exists in synaptic
<starhash> richardsims: Be aware that there are two ways of USB installation: one is put the 650MB CD file on a USB and dynamically decompress it upon boot. The other is to write out all the files like a normal install to a hard disk. The latter is better, but problematic. The creator (and unetbootin) creates the former (as far as I remember).
<divider> Younder: then you can apt-get install the program
<mwallner> does anyone know a good virtual-piano in ubuntu-repos ?
<nicolauli> divider: oh I get it. I can do that well. it works. But I dont want to log into windows. I wnat to be in ubuntu
<starhash> kyle6513, does your audio otherwise work (i.e., simple .ogg files)
<Younder> divider, thx, I just try and err
<ActionParsnip> !find piano
<mwallner> ty
<ubottu> File piano found in childsplay, csound-doc, frescobaldi, fvwm-crystal, gcompris-data (and 16 others)
<Boohbah> starhash: what about usb-creator (not the same as unetbootin)
<divider> richardsims: if you are planning on usb booting use unetbootin
<kyle6513> starhash, yep everything works as it should, though flash is being stubborn >=(
<Boohbah> starhash: sorry i misunderstood
<divider> nicolauli: okay then what is the problem? lol;
<mwallner> hm .. does anyone know how to enable midi-sounds?
<divider> Younder: you learn something new everyday. lol
<ashiswin> umm
<ashiswin>  hello
<ashiswin>  does anyone here know how to do OS development?
<ActionParsnip> !info zynaddsubfx
<ubottu> zynaddsubfx (source: zynaddsubfx): Realtime software synthesizer for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-4.1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 962 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<starhash> kyle6513, I know that on my computer, I had to fiddle with the different output settings. (I have two sound cards), plus there's the  aspect of headphone output vs. normal output.
<mwallner> ashiswin : yes ;)
<nicolauli> LOl :) I am in ubuntu! Okay. I would like to see my windows from there by mounting windows in here but it does not allow coz it says I do not have the permission. Eg, i would like to scan my windows from here but I acnt coz it cant open!
<SmokeyD> hey people. is there a way on my ubuntu server (no Xorg) to periodically log the cpu load and memory usage and show them in a graph on a webinterface or something? Or in the commandline?
<richardsims> starhash: I just coped all the files onto a USB stick from the ISO but Im sure theres stuff missing... Ill give unetbootin a shot... I totally forgot I own another PC rofl :P
<nicolauli> lol:)
<ActionParsnip> mwallner: zynaddsubfx will turn your ubuntu keyboard into a piano like keyboard
<kyle6513> starhash, i only use my headphones (jack out) as i am on a laptop, and i dont see anywhere i can change the outputs?
<divider> nicolauli: so your trying to mount the windows partition in ubuntu to access your windows files?
<napster> Installed karmic. (dual boot) How to make windows as default boot target....?
<ActionParsnip> mwallner: or vkeybd
<ActionParsnip> !info vkeybd
<ubottu> vkeybd (source: vkeybd): Virtual MIDI Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1.17b-2 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 168 kB
<fant-> fuck
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | fant-
<ubottu> fant-: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<starhash> richardsims: You can't just copy the files, you also have to make it bootable and stuff. Best way is to just have program do it for you.
<nicolauli> DIvider: YES!!!
<Halitech> nicolauli, wubi does things differently then a true install, you need to access windows but browsing to /host/windows or something like that
<napster> Anyone can help me...?
<divider> nicolauli: open terminal
<napster> fant-: This is not the place for that...!
<napster> :)
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: replace differently with badly
<nicolauli> DIVIDER: okay
<fant-> fuck you
<starhash> richardsims and Boohbah: watch out for bad USB drives. I was driven nuts by bad blocks on two Kingston devices. I believe they're not as good as they used to be. Now using HP.
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, I was trying to be nice ;)
<divider> nicolauli: cat /proc/partitions
<fant-> FUCK
<napster> fant-: Stop it...
<fant-> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKETY FUCK
<LjL> !ops | fant-
<richardsims> starhash: Well thanks for that, im gonna boot up my HTPC see what I can do :P
<ubottu> fant-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: wubi is as useful as the livecD of gentoo
<fant-> cool
<richardsims> starhash: I have two drives here to play with so I should be fine thanks for that :)
<nicolauli> divider: major minor  #blocks  name
<nicolauli>    7        0    9977856 loop0
<nicolauli>    8        0  117220824 sda
<nicolauli>    8        1   30716248 sda1
<nicolauli>    8        2          1 sda2
<nicolauli>    8        5   86493928 sda5
<FloodBot1> nicolauli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<napster> Anyone can help me...?
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, I haven't used it but I've seen a ton of issues from those that have
<divider> nicolauli: which is your windows partiion?
<napster> Installed karmic. (dual boot) How to make windows as default boot target....?
<fant-> sorry napster
<divider> napster: change your boot priority in grub
<nicolauli> floodbot1: am sorry I dont know what that means
<crofty> i need help with getting ubuntu 9.10 too use my lcd monitor?i2c-adapter i2c-0: unable to read EDID block.
<Argos> hey
<LjL> !pastebin | nicolauli
<ubottu> nicolauli: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<napster> divider: Let me see...
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: its ridiculous, what gentoo is and how it works, then making a live cd. insane
<Argos> anyone know how to fix this problem...Amd unsupported hardware
<starhash> kyle6513, upper toolbar, System: Preferences: Sound, Output, Settings for the selected device, Connector. Choose the connector for where you want output to go. Shortcut is right click on that microphone thing on the upper bar, and Sound select Preferences.
<mwallner> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<fant-> LINUX IS FOR NERDS
<Halitech> divider, nicolauli the entire drive is windows, WUBI uses a file to create the filesystem in, not an actual partition
<fant-> YOU ARE NERDS
<ActionParsnip> mwallner: np bro
<Halitech> < is proud to be a nerd
<_5moufl> indus ActionParsnip > 190 are blue too
<nicolauli> divider: yeah Halitech is right
<_5moufl> I guess I have to go bach with the 173
<fant-> hohoho
<fant-> I am like pierce brosnan
<starhash> fant: Then why do you want to be among us?
<fant-> i can do nothing unless it is manly
<nicolauli> divider: is there hope for me?
<LjL> ignore the troll please, an op will hopefully be around soon
<divider> nicolauli: oh you used WUBI, your on your own. lol sorry I only do native installations.
<fant-> i just want to taunt nerds
<_5moufl> or find a way to fix it
<cankoy>  /ignore fant-
<neil_d> I would like to write a script to send an email (with an attachment) what command should I use?
<fant-> sorry cankoy
<fant-> i am in a bad mood
<kyle6513> starhash, oh geez, i got alot there >.<
<nicolauli> divider: thanks anyways
<divider> fant-: congrats you are officially a target for ssh attacks. :P
<fant-> shit
<fant-> i forgot about that
<cankoy> napster: in /etc/default/grub, change GRUB_DEFAULT
<mikkoh> hi, if you do Xvnc4 :1 +extension RENDER -depth 24 and then xdpyinfo -display :1 | grep RENDER, nothing comes out. However, Xvnc4 advertises that RENDER extension /can/ be run-time enabled (if you give a non-sense extension instead of RENDER).
<divider> nicolauli: try posting on the forums man. I'll poke around to see what i can find.
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, no one ever said people who create distros were completely sane ~L~
<mikkoh> I would dearly need a Xvnc that supports RENDER, any ideas?
<kyle6513> starhash, if i play a flash movie and just sit there changing through them will that work or will i have to restart ubuntu every time?
<starhash> kyle6513, check it out. You might want to try Ear Candy. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ear-candy-a-nice-pulseaudio-volume-manager.html
<starhash> kyle6513: No, I don't have to restart ubuntu to change where my sound is being output to.
<napster> cankoy: hmm and what is the command to update config file after all... ??
<kyle6513> starhash, thanks ill try it
<ranjan> please tell me in which file samba configration are stored
<AmokPaule> Is there any good burnung programm that is in ubuntu packet lists and has a windows version?
<starhash> kyle6513: Is flash working normally? I.e., is Youtube working, how about a simple site like starfall.com (click on ABCs, then click on A)
<rblst> mikkoh: what do you mean by render?
<starhash> kyle6513: Good luck.
<cankoy> napster: sudo update-grub
<ranjan> i mean to say in which diractory
<llutz> ranjan: /etc/samba/samba.conf
<nicolauli> divider: Can I use recovery manager to fix these errore?
<mikkoh> rblst: the X11 render extension
<mr_boo> after upgrade to karmic my M-Audio Delta 1010lt no longer works and the lspci gives me 01:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02) but when attempting to launch the envy24control application i get "No ICE1712 cards found"
<divider> nicolauli: what is your errors exactly?
<vividearth> or /etc/samba/sbm.conf
<vividearth> smb.conf!
<starhash> ranjan: /etc/samba
<ranjan> llutz:: in ubuntu 9.10
<nicolauli> Divider: My error is that I no longer have admin rights to enjoy admin priviledges. i would love those back
<llutz> ranjan: /etc/samba/*.conf
<Bonz> sbm ey :) I thought it was smb
<ranjan> thanks
<divider> nicolauli: in windows or in ubuntu?
<xeer> Is it possible to run a virtual box vdi over the network?
<kyle6513> starhash, i dont think that worked, i flipped through each one as a flash video was playing and i didnt get any sound, and i know this has sound to it.
<starhash> nicolauli: Did you do anything to change?
<nicolauli> divider: ubuntu!
<Halitech> nicolauli, do you have anything in the ubuntu install you want to keep?
<rocknroll00> Hello! I would like to use parallel computing with gimp, that is having the heavy image computing done on another (faster) computer than the one I am using. Do you know any way to do this? (maybe that's not the good channel to ask this, would you indicate me the right one in that case?)
<darkmattr_> napster: edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, be careful to back it up first
<divider> nicolauli: okay then, if your in the admins group you should have admin rights.
<starhash> nicolauli: does sudo -i work?
<divider> starhash: yes he has sudo
<darkmattr_> napster, you could render your system ubootable
<nicolauli> divider: yeah all the softwares I have downloaded
<Younder> rocknroll00, don't!
<starhash> divider: Ok, ahead and handle him, thanks.
<divider> Halitech: He targeted me and said yeah, he wants to keep em.
<Younder> rocknroll00,  use OZ or Erlang..
<nicolauli> divider: its brings root@ubuntu ...
<divider> starhash: will do
<Halitech> nicolauli, I'm talking other then the programs you have installed
<Younder> rocknroll00,  programming languages
<nicolauli> halitech: well no, I could get them off anyways
<divider> nicolauli: are you in the recovery console? if not don't go in it.
<divider> nicolauli: if you can login to ubuntu, the recovery console isnt needed.
<napster> darkmattr_: cankoy It seems to be a bit complex than the old menu.lst.. Grub 2... :) I think...
<rocknroll00> Younder, ok I will look for this.. but is it programming languages or is it softwares for parallel computing?
<nicolauli> divider: like when i reboot?  I am not in it. but i cant use my admin rights
<Halitech> nicolauli, ok, *my* suggestion would be to get rid of the wubi install and do a proper dualboot install but thats just my opinion
<darkmattr_> napster, maybe there's a better way now
<Younder> rocknroll00,  both
<divider> nicolauli: I still am not understanding what you mean by admin rights.
<divider> nicolauli: is it a program or a file or folder that you cannot access?
<nicolauli> halitech: will it affect memory usage greatly
<morris1> is there a good(!) "dark" clearlooks theme available somewhere?
<Halitech> nicolauli, no it won't
<rocknroll00> Younder, ok.. so you think Gimp exists with this?
<divider> Halitech: I agree.
<nicolauli> I canot acces windows, and also cannot access the software center
<Younder> rocknroll00,  paralell computing is hard! you had chosed the wrong tool.
<nicolauli> Halitech: so how I do it and how  do I divide the partions?
<Halitech> nicolauli, you can only run 1 OS at a time and a true install will work better
<Younder> rocknroll00,  it doesn't. Not in a viable form..
<Halitech> nicolauli, how big is your current hard drive?
<divider> nicolauli: use apt-get instead of the software center
<nicolauli> halitech: but I would love to keep all the software I have instaled so far. it is 120 GB
<rocknroll00> Younder, ho ok... well maybe I can find another way, like distant desktops... it's just that I am working on a small laptop when I have a big fast computer in my home
<starhash> kyle6513, on my system, while I'm playing a movie (with VLC), I can select a different output (such as Analog Mono Output) and then choose another one (such as Analog Headphones), and the sound will change from internal speaker to headphones. Does your system work like this? I.e., can normal movies (that you have on your hard drive) output audio?
<nicolauli> Divider: I think I should install and have a real dual boot
<cankoy> grub2 > napster
<nicolauli> Halitech: lets go!
<divider> nicolauli: I agree.
<Halitech> nicolauli, if you don't want to go true install then post on the wubi forum and see if they can help you with the issues you are having
<rocknroll00> Younder, I want to work on my laptop but I would like the heavy computation to run on the fast one.
<paradoxmonkey> I have installed ubunto on a separate partition and now grub2 doesn't show the linux install in the boot menu. What to do?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rocknroll00> Younder, thanks for your tips
<xae8koo> Can someone helt me to install wireless internett?
<Halitech> nicolauli, ok, first off, boot into windows, remove wubi and then defrag the hard drive at least twice
<Younder> rocknroll00,  no problem use the 'remote desktop' options and ling into that higher power computer
<divider> Halitech: got a question for you good sir.
<axtra> Does anybody know anything about darknet?
<starhash> nicolauli: If you want to easily reinstall your current software, just put /var/cache/apt/archives on a USB flash and then copy it back when you re-install. Then apt-get or synaptic will get the software from your cache, and not the Ubuntu servers.
<paradoxmonkey> I didn't lose grub. I lost the option to boote to Ubuntu from grub
<Halitech> divider, shoot
<rocknroll00> Younder, ok I never tried that but I will :)
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> is mic boost still available somewhere?
<uwe__> hi
<divider> Halitech: when booting Grub2, I get no option for the kernel or recovery shell. any thoughts?
<nicolauli> halitech: ok after defragment?
<divider> nicolauli: download and burn ubuntu
<darkmattr_> napster, i see there are a couple of new tools like grub-set-default
<nicolauli> starhash: how big do u think it will be
<Halitech> divider, no idea, I'm still using grub on debian and I haven't played with my vbox install enough yet to know
<nicolauli> divider: I have it already
<starhash> cousin_mario, have you looked under Preferences: Sound?
<napster> darkmattr_: Is it...?
<Halitech> nicolauli, what cd do you currently have?
<Younder> rocknroll00,  you need to set up BOTH sides for that
<vinnie> are all ko files made for v4l?
<kyle6513> starhash, yes, tried mp3's mp4's all sorts of things and the only thing that doesnt work is flash, i could try out a FLV file, dont know what good that would do though
<nicolauli> halitech: karma 9.10
<paradoxmonkey> I don't have the option to boot into Ubuntu from Grub...
<Halitech> nicolauli, ok, is it the alt install cd or the live cd?
<Swissbite> Good afternoon :D I've a problem with my eth0-Interface on a Lenovo T61 notebook and Ubuntu 9.10
<Halitech> nicolauli, also, how much room do you have free on the drive?
<nicolauli> halitech: The live cd
<divider> nicolauli: betting livecd
<oj_> hi, i want to uninstall my downloaded nvidia driver, and restore ubuntu's provided driver, but when i uninstall the driver, i can't start X; even after dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg... how do i completely remove the driver and restore vesa? then let ubuntu reinstall the restricted drivers..using karmic
<starhash> nicolauli:  du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/
<starhash> 371M	/var/cache/apt/archives/
<starhash> do a du to find out how big yours is. I doubt it'll be bigger than 4GB
<rocknroll00> Younder, yes I guess... and the fast computer has only M$ XP installed so I will just run a live CD of ubuntu.. ok, that's my job for today :)
<DusteD> Hi, uhm, my friend have a problem with his graphics driver (it seems), it gives him blue and green shadows, I suggested that he changed driver to vesa to see if that worked better, but how do you do that in ubuntu 9.10, there's no xorg.conf ?
<Swissbite> That means: My leds on my ethernet inface alre always on, but I cannot connect to a network.
<divider> oj_: whats your nvidia chipset?
<oj_> divider, 9500GT
<rblst> mikkoh: http://www.mail-archive.com/vnc-list@realvnc.com/msg21738.html
<nicolauli> halitech I have about 2 GB free
<divider> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<darkmattr_> napster, this is needlessly complicated, i preferred the old menu.lst format
<Swissbite> I've a problem with my eth0-Interface on a Lenovo T61 notebook and Ubuntu 9.10
<Swissbite> That means: My leds on my ethernet inface alre always on, but I cannot connect to a network.
<bazhang> Swissbite, open a terminal
<Swissbite> always open.
<napster> darkmattr_: Me too buudy...!
<napster> :0
<divider> oj_: don't reboot after that
<rblst> DusteD: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oj_> divider, i'm using the 190.14 version from the website, its fine except the video colors are sort of inverted, so i'd like to revert to the old one, but i can't, if i remove it there is no X.
<bazhang> Swissbite, what does sudo dchlient eth0 return
<starhash> kyle6513: I'm out of ideas at the moment. I'd try Ear Candy, though.
<Halitech> nicolauli, 2gig is all you have free on your drive? forget about it, you can't even defrag windows with only 2 gig free
<kyle6513> starhash, ear candy?
<bazhang> Swissbite, please paste.ubuntu.com with the output
<DusteD> rblst, assuming he's a newbie and don't know how to write the file from scratch?
<Swissbite> a second, bazhang
<DusteD> anyway to get X to dump it's running config so that can be used as a template?
<darkmattr_> napster, http://grub.enbug.org/grub.cfg
<starhash> kyle6513: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ear-candy-a-nice-pulseaudio-volume-manager.html
<nicolauli> halitech: just give me a website with step by step process and then I will work on it later?
<Argos> hey anyone know how to adjust the fan speed on an radeon graphics card
<Swissbite> bazhang, sudo dhclient eth0
<Swissbite> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2
<Swissbite> Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
<Swissbite> All rights reserved.
<Swissbite> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<FloodBot1> Swissbite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyle6513> starhash, ah ok
<divider> oj_: thats ok
<divider> oj_: i'll walk ya thru it
<mikkoh> rblst: found that too, links are obsolete and Xvnc4 that comes with Karmic kind of promises to support RENDER. I hope I don't have to recompile...
<bazhang> Swissbite, paste.ubuntu.com
<vinnie> is v4l the only program that came up with ko-files?
<fant-> bash
<bazhang> fant-, what
<fant-> bash
<fant-> the command
<divider> oj_: do a ctrl+alt+f1 and follow these instructions. works everytime for me. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<rblst> mikkoh: :(
<bazhang> fant-, did you have a support question
<Swissbite> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/320802/
<divider> oj_ then reboot
<divider> fant-: /bin/bash
<Swissbite> grml. Wrong window closed. Sorry bazhang
<oj_> divider, alright..i'll give it a try, does it work with 9.10?
<bazhang> Swissbite, hang on a second
<mikkoh> rblst: thanks anyway, probably have to send some mail to xvnc maint
<cousin_mario> starhash: control panel? I only checked the audio applet
<Halitech> nicolauli, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<rblst> DusteD: have you tried this? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<paradoxmonkey_> After installing Karmic and grub on a separate partition I don't have the option to boot into linux. What can I do to fix it?
<cousin_mario> starhash: I remember it was there in the previous versions
<divider> oj_: yep thats what i'm running, and I've been messing with ati fglrx drivers all day and night. Your lucky tho, I had to ssh into the machine to do that. :P
<Dr_Willis> paradoxmonkey_:  boot live cd, and reinstall/repair  grub.
<Younder> rocknroll00,  if so you should 'sudo apt-et install wine'
<oj_> divider, hehe...ty man i'll do it now..
<Younder> apt-get
<cankoy> cousin_mario: I think it automatically turns boost on if you slide beyond the Unamplified bar on Input tab
<divider> rblst: that command is depreciated.
<paradoxmonkey_> Dr_Willis: I have already done so with no sucess
<cousin_mario> cankoy: ok
<rblst> divider: what is to be used instead?
<cousin_mario> cankoy: not here...
<cousin_mario> cankoy: do I have to connect something?
<napster> darkmattr_: it is grub-choose-default ... :(
<Dr_Willis> paradoxmonkey_:  time to do some more trouble shooting then and figure out whats its actually doing when you install grub. You should be able to chroot to the installed system and rerun 'update-grub' (IF its a new install of 9.10) its supposed to scan/add all os's
<rocknroll00> Younder, now I think... I want to run the remote desktop and specifically GIMP, but with the file system on the laptop (cause that's where the brushes and my pictures are...).. mm sounds complex
<divider> paradoxmonkey_: verify your grub, see if your ubuntu kernel is listed as a bootable source, then update grub to be safe.
<darkmattr_> napster, look at /etc/default/grub
<cousin_mario> cankoy: not working:/
<darkmattr_> napster, i think that should do what you want
<rocknroll00> Younder, now I think... I want to run the remote desktop and specifically GIMP, but with the file system on the laptop (cause that's where the brushes and my pictures are...).. mm sounds complex
<divider> rblst:     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<napster> darkmattr_: Hmm It seems to be...
<axtra> Does anybody know anything about darknet?
<cankoy> cousin_mario: did you select the correct mic. in selector?
<paradoxmonkey_> Dr_Willis: Will try now :)
<Younder> rocknroll00,  it is always complex
<_5moufl> I Found something !
<rblst> divider: so, without priority option, it does not seem to do anything in ubuntu, you're right
<rocknroll00> Younder, haha .. well I'll try anyway
<divider> rblst: correct. :P
<cousin_mario> cankoy: yes... it keeps showing "not amplified"
<cousin_mario> is there a configuration file I can check?
<rblst> DusteD: you can also try this: Xorg -configure
<Younder> rocknroll00,  it get's a lot easier if the system on both sides is the same OS, and GIMP runns on both
<rocknroll00> Younder, yes? why if GIMP run on both?
<bazhang> Swissbite, please paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lspci in a terminal
<Younder> rocknroll00,  they won't talk
<divider> rblst: side note: Xorg -configure doesn't work with ati cads.
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ
<divider> rblst: cards*
<Younder> rocknroll00,  but file sharing is fine
<bazhang> marko-_-, dont paste that here
<Teman_Curhat> hallo
<johni> hello everybody looks like I have been a victim of an IRC attack. My xchat started popping window after window to save a file
<marko-_-> bazhang, but she speaks leet
<rocknroll00> Younder, yes sure
<unimatrix> bazhang: you should totally watch that, you IRC people are a bunch of let haxorz
<unimatrix> :D
<bazhang> marko-_-, its offtopic here, dont do it again
<johni> does not anybody have an idea what kind of vulnerability they were targeting?
<bazhang> !exploit | johni
<ubottu> johni: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Swissbite> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/320806/
<rblst> divider: thanks for the side note
<vinnie> when you do a fresh new ubuntu install, what files do you have to edit to enable internet usage?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-67002.html Swissbite this may have a clue
<johni> bazhang, how can I check if my sistem got compromised ?
<bazhang> johni, if it was you wouldnt still be on
<paradoxmonkey_> Dr_Willis: So I ran 'update-grub' and got 'error: cannot find device for /'
<rblst> DusteD: if your card does not work straight away in ubuntu, there is usually no easy way for a newbie getting it work
<johni> bazhang, that would not me smart from their side to destroy my system
<Younder> rocknroll00,  remember Windows doesn't see EXT3 (unless you install a driver),  but ubuntu sees the windows disk.
<rocknroll00> vinnie, I think if you just click on the network symbol in the top panel you can enable the network and set options
<kyle6513> starhash, installed earcandy but upon attempting to click the little ear icon, it disappears, ran earcandy in terminal and it spat out http://pastebin.com/d1cafe1cf
<rocknroll00> Younder, yes but I will run a live CD of ubuntu on the fast computer, so will be same system
<kyle6513> upon clicking it
<Younder> rocknroll00,  they both understand RPC (remote procedure call)
<Swissbite> bazhang: I'm checking that...
<Younder> rocknroll00,  sure it is ot the computer.. It's the OS which will represent the problem
<MOUD> Hey all
<Younder> not
<rocknroll00> ok, let me try that
<rocknroll00> Younder, ok, let me try that
<divider> Younder: that was quite an exploit back in the day on windows server 2003 pre sp1
<MOUD> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop. 9.04 installed perfectly but not 9.10
<paradoxmonkey_> Dr_Willis: What should I do after a 'grub-probe: error: cannot find device fro /'?
<divider> MOUD: what's the issue exactly?
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, how can i install python-support (>= 0.90.0) ?
<plustax> alright, so possibly big problem. I installed songbird to a folder in my desktop, of which I just accidentally erased completely. The icon is still in applications and I dont know how to get the program back. I had to have someone WALK me through installing it. :(
<MOUD> The CD stops loading after reaching the [5. ... ieee13...]    The CD stops reading and the harddisk isn't reading/writing anything.
<divider> Um_cara_qualquer: compile a previous version
<kyle6513> starhash, it works now, but its decided that every couple of seconds it wants to stutter :(
<plustax> can anyone devote some time in pm to help me get it back or reset it up again?
<Um_cara_qualquer> yeah... well how i compile a previous version?
<tavish> MOUD: probably bad cd
<Tommy_DO> which packages provide the functionalities of hotkey-setup, which is not included in karmic anymore?
<MOUD> tavish: bad CD or bad ISO?
<divider> Um_cara_qualquer: get the source. check dependencies and sudo make :P
<ashiswin> umm
<ashiswin> so does anyone know OS Kernel dev?
<tavish> MOUD: could be any. match the iso checksum
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah sorry man, but i am not an expert in linux...
<kyle6513> starhash, it works now, just told it not to fade the volume. thanks for your help!!!
<divider> MOUD: check the cd for defects.
<Um_cara_qualquer> i don't know how do this stuff o_O
<MOUD> the CD is brand new, bought it yesterday
<divider> Um_cara_qualquer: just a question, if you don't know, then why do you need a previous version?
<plustax> alright, so possibly big problem. I installed songbird to a folder in my desktop, of which I just accidentally erased completely. The icon is still in applications and I dont know how to get the program back. I had to have someone WALK me through installing it. :(
<plustax> can anyone devote some time in pm to help me get it back or reset it up again?
<Um_cara_qualquer> emesene 1.5 says it can't be installed without python-support
<divider> Um_cara_qualquer: does it list a specific version?
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<Um_cara_qualquer> python-support (>= 0.90.0)
<Um_cara_qualquer> 0.90.0 or higher
<kyle6513> divider, there should be something on the website to do with that, i remember trying to get this to work
<MOUD> thanks for the help. :)
<Swissbite> bazhang, I'm not sure if this is the problem about my network. I grepped throug my dmesg-output http://paste.ubuntu.com/320811/ and lspci tells me (and it is) that it's a Gigabit-Ethernet 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<rblst> plustax: i can try to help  you
<oliver3> guys, this is a long shot, but there was a guy in here I was helping learn to write software... I totally forgot about him and neglected him for about a week, if not a little more... his nick was something like c0ld or similar, can't remember now... I don't suppose anyone knows who I'm talking about?
<appletree76> hi to all
<divider> Um_cara_qualquer: python-support 0.9 or HIGHER?
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<Um_cara_qualquer> synaptic doesn't have... at least mine doesn't
<divider> Um_cara_qualquer: sudo apt-get install python-support
<f4lcokian> anyone here..can teach me..
<f4lcokian> how to trace ip..using terminal..command
<oliver3> f4lcokian, trace an IP? To a physical location?
<appletree76> can somebody say how i can start qmmp-player with an url.there is no command for it.
<Spixx> traceroute?
<starhash> cousin_marino: I was having problems with my skype mic volume being too low. So I just increased it in sound prefs. Sound Preferences: Input tab: Input Volume. Increase the volume slider.
<DusteD> rblst, okay, that's what I assumed
<DusteD> thanks
<Um_cara_qualquer> i already tried that... it says 0 new packages installed... 41 not updated
<starhash> kyle6513: good to hear that.
<Um_cara_qualquer> i think i don't have the repository for this version
<Swissbite> bazhang But at the moment I can maybe imagine why I've troubles... Called: Ubuntu kernel update...
<rblst> DusteD: no luck with those commands i gave you?
<Um_cara_qualquer> divider, dl
<Um_cara_qualquer> ops
<DusteD> rblst, I don't know, I was away for a while, and I have to relay them over the phone, I'll search through the chatlog :)
<kyle6513> starhash, no pun intended? :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> divider, do you know any repository with this package?
<_impuls> hello everyone!
<_impuls> I have a very strange issue here - I can't move my (terminal/any text cursor really) more than one position at once (back/forward using the arrows on keyb)
<_impuls> this happens only after I plugin another screen/vga dev (its a laptop) and restart the Xserver (the res on the laptop screen is fcked as well but I can live with that for now)
<_impuls> any ideas.. :/ ?
<_impuls> this is driving me mad
<divider> Um_cara_qualquer: enable multiverse and univers
<starhash> kyle6513: LoL, just noticed that.
<darkmattr_> is there any reasonable way to downgrade the sound system in karmic to that in jaunty?
<aaron11> Hello! Im on a website called Icall which gives free calls to any phone in canada. It needs more info on flash so it showed somthing that you need to click allow or deny. In the procces I cannot click neither allow or deny. What is the problem? I used sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and it works on you tube etc. Im using ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> f4lcokian: traceroute
<Um_cara_qualquer> divider, isn't that dangerous? OO
<alid> How can I upgrade to texlive 2009 in ubuntu karmic?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<divider> DusteD: what is the issue? is the person you talking too in the USA? if so PM me i'll call them.
<kyle6513> starhash, heh
<divider> Um_cara_qualquer: I don't consider it dangerous. Its just not "open source" all the time.
<starhash> darkmattr_: What's your end goal. Or why? Is your current pulseaudio (karmic) not working well?
<DusteD> divider, that's a very generous offer, but he's in europe
<divider> Um_cara_qualquer: alot if your worried about it, disable them afterwards.
<Um_cara_qualquer> right
<Um_cara_qualquer> so
<naadde> I have a problem with my USB Stick I can't format and it won't mount
<divider> DusteD: well whats the issue, lets get it resolved.
<darkmattr_> starhash, i think audio was better (not perfect) in jaunty
<Um_cara_qualquer> how i enable it?
<divider> naadde: whats the issue exactly?
<starhash> darkmattr_: really?, how so? I skipped jaunty (I had been on Hardy).
<sirad> hi
<naadde> divider: when I press "places" it shows a USB Drive
<divider> naadde: okay.
<DusteD> divider, I'm working with him now, he's graphics are messed, there's green and blue shadows when he in X, haven't seen it myself so can't tell how they look.. terminal looks fine, so I suspect it's a driver issue, and I'm trying to guide him to use vesa so check if that works better
<naadde> but nothing more kind of
<naadde>  /media
<naadde> cant find it
<divider> DusteD: using ati?
<sirad> Can anyone help with getting MSoffice to work on ubuntu
<starhash> sirad: hi
<divider> naadde: cat /proc/partitions with the usb stick in and out
<bazhang> sirad, check the appdb ; you realize there is open office of course
<darkmattr_> starhash, for one thing I can't get the laptop speaker to not output sound when the headphones are plugged in
<starhash> sirad: What version of office?
 * Swissbite makes a reboot...
<bazhang> !appdb | sirad
<ubottu> sirad: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sirad> open office doesnt work with my company,
<divider> naadde: do it in 2 seperate terminals to know for sure, then find out which one is device
<aaron11> Any ideas anyone
<sirad> i want to run MSoffice for ease of use
<bazhang> sirad, then check the link above
<aaron11> Any ideas anyone'
<aaron11> Hello! Im on a website called Icall which gives free calls to any phone in canada. It needs more info on flash so it showed somthing that you need to click allow or deny. In the procces I cannot click neither allow or deny. What is the problem? I used sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and it works on you tube etc. Im using ubuntu 9.10
<divider> DusteD: is your friend using an ATI card?
<darkmattr_> starhash, then there's an endless stream of suppressed events in the system log, sound output isn't smooth sometimes
<starhash> darkmattr_: Yeah, that's bad. Why don't you try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ear-candy-a-nice-pulseaudio-volume-manager.html
<starhash> It worked well for kyle6513.
<did> hai
<naadde> divider: ahh ok
<DusteD> divider, I'm getting him to do lspci, I forgot the name of the card, but it's not nvidia and not ati
<DusteD> not intel either afaik
<sirad> what about for installing the MSoffice on a ubuntu machine
<naadde> divider: sdb disappeared
<starhash> sirad: Is this your own computer or the company's computer?
<divider> DusteD: Intel or Via most like
<naadde> with the stick in it it found sdb
<bazhang> sirad, you might be able to use wine; see above
<naadde> major is 8 and minor 16
<starhash> sirad: Right, that's what ubottu is trying to tell use.
<divider> naadde: sudo mkdir /media/usbdisk
<naadde> ok
<darkmattr_> starhash, thanks, I'll give it a try. I've already installed about 3 others with no success
<divider> naadde: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdisk
<divider> naadde: see if that works
<Bitbuck> I have a USB headset, and a volume control on it, well, it seems to move the BASS instead of the PCM - anyway to tell it to move the PCM?  The control is on the cord.
<did> TAKBIR 3X
<tado> hey all. since i set a master password on thunderbird, when i add new accounts the checkbox to save the password doesn't appear anymore. now i took off the master pssw, deleted the saved passwords to try it from scratch, but still i can't get the checkbox to appear! any help?
<naadde> mount: block device /dev/sdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
<naadde> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<starhash> sirad: Install using wine. For general info: http://www.winehq.org/. Note: install it using synaptic, though.
<aaron11> Hello! Im on a website called Icall which gives free calls to any phone in canada. It needs more info on flash so it showed somthing that you need to click allow or deny. In the procces I cannot click neither allow or deny. What is the problem? I used sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and it works on you tube etc. Im using ubuntu 9.10
<divider> naadde: man mount
<sirad> okay thanks starhash and bazhang
<naadde> what after man mount
<sirad> lots to look at not to metion update from 7.1 to 9.1
<starhash> aaron11: what browser are you using?
<divider> aaron11: The Flash non-free plugin is outdated, got adobe's website.
<divider> naadde: read up on mount types.
<Bitbuck> I have a USB headset, and a volume control on it, well, it seems to move the BASS setting instead of the PCM setting when I UP the volume - anyway to tell it to move the PCM?  The control is on the cord.
<starhash> sirad: Complete your update first before messing with wine and MS Office.
<aaron11> divider: that is not good
<DusteD> divider, it's a Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, is there a way to show cpu load and memory usage over time in a graph in the commandline or using a webbased app somehow in linux?
<SmokeyD> I want to monitor it on my server
<divider> Bitbuck: you need to make a control module.
<aaron11> starhash: mozila
<kwork> can i catch-up on my mails with mail command somehow ?
<naadde> divider: I dont get it
<starhash> sirad: By the way, OOoffice is fine for viewing and making small changes to files without a lot of formatting. You can save in MSoffice format. Try it, it might be sufficient.
<divider> DusteD: at any point was X working fine?
<Bitbuck> divider: can you link me a page for doing that (that show example)?  Please.. ty
<divider> SmokeyD: yes you can use the built in tools by right clicking on the top bar and selecting add to panel
<DusteD> divider, yea, he installed it two days ago, it worked like a charm
<f4lcokian> interested..
<f4lcokian> icall...
<SmokeyD> divider: I am not using Xorg, but only commandline, that Is why I asked for commandline tools or webbased tools
<Irakirashia> I've been trying to fix my aptitude since the upgrade to karmic and got no answer at all, I almost fix it. Can someone help? http://bit.ly/1dlhrW
<Helsinkiii> how can i see all running "panel items" , to put it that way in my panel? i accidentally added one, and it's hidden and it's messed up my whole panel and i can't see it
<divider> SmokeyD: so your looking for an SSH compatible sysmonitor?
<aaron11> Hello! Im on a website called Icall which gives free calls to any phone in canada. It needs more info on flash so it showed somthing that you need to click allow or deny. In the procces I cannot click neither allow or deny. What is the problem? I used sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and it works on you tube etc. Im using ubuntu 9.10
<divider> DusteD: good news, I have a fix
<SmokeyD> divider I want to log it over time so I can show it in a graph or something
<jrib> Irakirashia: really?  I remember asking you to do several things...
<DusteD> divider, really, let's hear? (my fix was burning the awful thing)
<divider> DusteD: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<Bitbuck> aaron11:  dont right click on it then =)
<SmokeyD> divider: either in the commandline, or through a webinterface or something.
<Irakirashia> jrib, none of that did work. The bug it's been reported 4 or 3 times on launchpad
<DusteD> that's divider that's a good idea :)
<Guest45036> Hey all... anyone feel strong on GRUB ? My laptop went out of power in the middle of installing 9.10, now all I get is GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta, after reboot.
<naadde> divider: I don't get what to write
<jrib> Irakirashia: you never did it.
<divider> DusteD: follow that 100% and it will work, reboot afterwards
<bazhang> Irakirashia, installing an rpm is not the way to go
<starhash> divider, aaron11: but the problem is I have flash 10, and there's still a problem with Accept or Deny access to microphone (an Adobe Flash message). You can't click on the buttons. I think I used a workaround before, but I can't remember it.
<Hajex> hi .. I upgrade my system to 8.10 but I faced many problem is there any way to back to 8.04?
<Irakirashia> jrib Of course I did it. I did more. You did not even check the link. If I come here to ask for help it's because I did all I can do.
<aaron11> Bitbuck: I dont
<Younder> divider, You mean it had the unix bug og 1975? the exchangable root problem?
<lounix> hello
<divider> SmokeyD: you can build a perlscript / php script to relay thru apache, or you can use ssh with a certain program. give me a minute to lookup the name.
<Irakirashia> bazhang, read the second post, I already tried installing a .deb also.
<son_of_steel> can i PLEASE get some help here??
<PureIslam> i can't even open my folder..
<Younder> divider, That should be SOO history!
<music_freak> does anyone know anything about pykaraoke
<PureIslam> how to fix it?
<PureIslam> bazhang,
<dp> is there any way to make apt download packages from multiple sources for the same deb line (other than host) at the same time?
<divider> starhash: did you get it directly from adobe, flash is up to 10.1
<iceroot> !anyone | music_freak
<ubottu> music_freak: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<craigbass1976> Anyone have trouble with apache and mod rewrite when moving to jaunty?  I'm reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845164&page=2 and everything looks good (as far as config) but still mod_rewrite doesn't work
<jrib> Irakirashia: I asked you to do something and tell me what happened and you never responded.  It was kind of annoying to spend time reading logs and then not get a response in the end.  Now you claim no one one helped you :)  But let's just drop it
<iceroot> !doesntwork | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Younder> PureIslam, I was away.. How can I help you?
<PureIslam> i can't even open my folder..
<divider> son_of_steel: whats up
<PureIslam> how to fix it?
<PureIslam> i think i was remove it accidently
<Hajex> hi .. I upgrade my system to 8.10 but I faced many problem ..Is there any way to back to 8.04?
<jrib> Irakirashia: what did you do with the rpm exactly?
<aaron11> Bitbuck: I dont
<starhash> Bitbuck: aaron11 has to click on it. He's not bringing up the settings by right clicking, rather, http://www.icall.com/free-phone-calls/ brings up the Flash dialog by itself. It's not a dialog created using Flash, but rather an Adobe Flash system dialog.
<son_of_steel> Hi Divider thanks... well the problem is that everytime i boot up i get this error "one or more of mounts listed in /etc/fstam cannot yet be mounted"
<Irakirashia> jrib I'm sorry about that. I was fixing things, and what you told me to do did nothing at all. I was really on a bad mood, don't want to format.
<Snausages> son_of_steel: you'll have to say what you need help with
<Helsinkiii> PureIslam: I removed it* or, it was removed*
<bazhang> Hajex, full reinstall
<PureIslam> i removed it :(
<Younder> PureIslam, speek english please
<divider> son_of_steel: did you have 2 harddrives in?
<craigbass1976> iceroot, my urls aren't getting rewritten?  Identical site works fine on a cent box.
<PureIslam> i removed things
<PureIslam> eh> my english bad?
<iceroot> craigbass1976: error-log?
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-monitoring-a-server-with-munin <<<
<Helsinkiii> pretty much
<divider> Hajex: do you have your previous kernel in grub, if so you can do it that way.
<son_of_steel> divider.. No i have one..that used to have windows in one.. and it used to be a analocated partition!
<Younder> PureIslam, your gammar sucks!
<Byte> Anyone got some time ?
<aaron11> starhash: Yeh! you know whats going on
<music_freak> i am trying to run pykaraoke on two monitors and keep the player placement on the second screen. is there a way to do so?
<Younder> grammar
<aaron11> starhash: do you have a solution
<PureIslam> there is no speek in english
<Irakirashia> jrib don't pay attention to that, I tried installing it with a deb later, and same thing happens, it hangs out. I already found 7 people on the forum with the same issue and no response yet. Also found new threads on launchpad with same issue, and no response too. So I'm not the only one.
<starhash> divider, OK I have 10,0,32,18 installed. aaron11, why don't you upgrade to the latest and report back?  By the way, this has been a problem for while now in Linux Flash.
<divider> son_of_steel: you mean unalocated partition?
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: thanks a lot
<Hajex> divider : which version?
<SmokeyD> that looks interesting
<f4lcokian> wat was tat?
<divider> starhash: give me url
<music_freak> 0.7.0
<divider> Hajex: should be the one below your toplist
<divider> Hajex: Non-recovery
<Hajex> aha thanks divider
<jrib> Irakirashia: I think the last thing I suggested was for you to remove "open-office.org-filter-bin", but that hangs, correct?  Then I asked you to check if another package hangs (that doesn't depend on -filter-bin) also hangs
<son_of_steel> Divider.. yes that is true.. there might be something messy with the way my file system is.. because my HD is realy 160 but it can only find 150 gb.. i tried to merge the unalocated partioton into the ubuntu boot partition but it just disapeard
<jrib> Irakirashia: actually, now your forum post shows an error, that's because you hit ctrl-c, or did it do that on its own?
<son_of_steel> Divider yes i meant unalocated partition
<divider> Hajex: work?
<Younder> PureIslam, Do your best, but start at the beginning
<Swissbite> bazhang, my problem sounds like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/436370
<aaron11> starhash: How do we. Make sure its not too big
<PureIslam> i can't open my folder
<starhash> darkmattr_, please report back to the community if Ear Candy worked for you. Thanks.
<aaron11> It should be less than 12 mb
<starhash> divider: http://www.icall.com/free-phone-calls/
<divider> son_of_steel: is it unallocated
<PureIslam> how to solve it?
<starhash> aaron11, divider: It works in ephiphany.
<Younder> PureIslam, have you mounted the drive?
<FloodBot1> starhash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron11> starhash: A what!
<divider> starhash: I can press allow
<PureIslam> Younder, nope
<Irakirashia> jrib I hit control+c because it was stuck. The cpu usage of dpkg process was 0.
<jrib> Irakirashia: ok.
<Younder> PureIslam, well that's the problem
<Djarrum> Hello,  I installed my Lexmark X5150 printer,  and the z55 driver, restared cups, yet I still get an error when trying to print, anyone know what to do next?
<PureIslam> i tried to autoremove php and it went that all php gone
<divider> son_of_steel: you might have deleted your previous partition on the disk, you might need to reconfigure your disks
<Irakirashia> jrib I already uninstalled all java packages, and re-installed the entire openoffice
<dp> is there any way to make apt download packages from multiple sources for the same deb line (other than host) at the same time?
<aaron11> starhash: What is eniphani
<Irakirashia> jrib and did not make it work :(
<jrib> Irakirashia: can you try what I just suggested?
<divider> starhash: you said you installed nonfree using apt-get?
<starhash> aaron11, divider: I.e., you're able to click on the accept or deny if you load the page in epiphany. sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<jrib> dp: no
<Irakirashia> jrib Sure, but I don't really understand what do you want me to do.
<son_of_steel> Divider yeah do you know any softeare to reconfigure my disks?
<divider> starhash: I can do it in firefox
<dp> jrib: do you know if there's a launchpad entry for that?
<aaron11> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<kyle6513> Having problems getting grub 2.0 to show my secondary OS in the menu, anyone who can help me?
<son_of_steel> Or any good advice on how to do it
<divider> son_of_steel: yeah ubuntu. lol
<Younder> PureIslam, in the file explorer right click on the drive and select mount
<aaron11> !epiphany
<son_of_steel> Divider hahah :)
<jrib> Irakirashia: I want you to pick another package and remove it to make sure the problem is limited to openoffice.org-filter-binfilter
<divider> son_of_steel: but there is no "easy" way
<aaron11> !epiphany
<kyle6513> !grub2.0
<PureIslam> Younder, thats the problem, i can't open file explorer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2.0
<kyle6513> !grub2
<son_of_steel> Divider yeah that was what i was afraid you would say...
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<aaron11> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Younder> PureIslam, yow
<divider> son_of_steel: unless you just remove the error'd drive from the fstab
<aaron11> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<ubuntu_> hello
<kyle6513> hi ubuntu_
<Irakirashia> jrib another package like what? Do you want me to uninstall the entire openoffice again? Remember it hangs out. But doing the trick I discovered commenting the unopkg maybe I'll make it work.
<starhash> aaron11: Epiphany is an alternative browser that uses different technology (webkit) vs Gecko for Firefox. aaron11, so either install epiphany or install the latest Flash. Probably do both. divider, thanks for the info, I should check out the latest Flash.
<jrib> Irakirashia: another package that does not involvie -binfilter
<gcola> Anyone else having trouble with evolution alarm notifier hanging the app?
<starhash> aaron11: Please explore the suggested options and file a bug report if they don't work.
<f4lcokian> ubunt - from what language..that pick-up
<divider> starhash: just apt-get remove non-free and get the latest flash.
<son_of_steel> Divider. the case is tha i have nothign important on my PC rigt now so i could wipe everything and install ubuntu one more time if that helps?
<f4lcokian> sound like..asia..
<tado> anyone with clues on how to make appear the save password checkbox in thunderbird?
<divider> son_of_steel: thats the easy way. :P
<om26er> f4lcokian: african
<Younder> PureIslam, the second place in your menu should have saomething called menues, yes (I don't know what language you have installed)
<aaron11> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<divider> who needs help?
<aaron11> oh sorry
<starhash> divider: thanks, I'll do that for an upgrade of flash.
<son_of_steel> Divider yeah but even if i do that then i dont know how to merge the two partitions..
<kyle6513> divider, i do
<Younder> PureIslam, Well in there there shoud be something called computer.
<ubuntu_> hello bob
<starhash> aaron11: Please report back if things are successful or not.
<divider> son_of_steel: why would you want to merge the partitions?
<naadde> blw
<naadde> dfv,sdmfnvldffd
<wiiguy> wow ubunto is good he saw wsb dongle in less then a sec which windows take over a minute and on windows i need to instaal it maunually :p
<naadde> FUCK
<FloodBot1> naadde: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<divider> kyle6513: alright kyle whats up
<aaron11> starhash: How do I upgrade flash
<om26er> !language | naadde
<ubottu> naadde: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kyle6513> divider, have any knowledge on the new grub and how it handles booting of other linux distrubutions?
<divider> !ohgod | naadde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohgod
<Irakirashia> oh jrib any package? Everytime I use aptitude it tries to finish the pending installations. Just tried to remove nmap and before that it tries to finish installing -binfilter
<naadde> can anyone tell me how to mount manually my USB
<Byte> I tried installing 9.10 to a new laptop, it went out of power, and now all I get from reboot is GNU GRUB version1.97~beta. Any way to load up from Live DVD again ?
<f4lcokian> lol..
<f4lcokian> can we..talk..about ubuntu Topic..
<f4lcokian> come one guys..
<ubuntu__> le t'ai vu
<son_of_steel> Divider because one of the partition is where my ubuntu is on the other one.. well i want it to be the same as where my system is on.... and i want it to be available..
<jrib> Irakirashia: use dpkg
<om26er> !ot | f4lcokian
<ubottu> f4lcokian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<divider> kyle6513: let me guess, grub doesn't show your other disto's?
<Younder> naadde, apologizing to something ending in bot is useless. Just don't do that
<son_of_steel> divider as for now then it's only 6 Gb of space that is bothering me.. im not sure if some left over date from windows is there or what i could use it for
<starhash> aaron11: do like divider said: apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and go to the Adobe site and get their Flash.
<Younder> naadde, ;)
<kyle6513> divider, exactly, and I asked it to detect my distro, grub-update (or whatever it was) and i even defined it myself in the 04 file
<nauroxan> buenos dias a todos
<ActionParsnip> Byte: you can boot to liveCD and chroot to the installed system to reinstall bad packages
<starhash> aaron11: By the way, I'd also try out epiphany-browser
<jrib> Irakirashia: while you are doing that, pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-filter-binfilter*
<ubuntu__> hello stef
<son_of_steel> Divider ohh well thanks for your time anyways...
<divider> son_of_steel: I didn't understand that, type it all out, don't abbreviate anything. If you have windows, install ubuntu normally, go into windows and format it, and you can access it from ubuntu under places.
<nauroxan> buen dia a todos, quiero reiniciar mi apache de la forma facil en Ubuntu 9.10 sistema/administracion/servicios   pero no se que pasó que en ubuntu 9.10 han quitado esa opcion no la veo en 2 equipos con ubuntu 9.10
<dayo> wtf is all this?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/320833/
<nauroxan> alguien sabe algo???
<llutz> !es | nauroxan
<ubottu> nauroxan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<corigo> Is there an XVid codec available for Linux?
<Irakirashia> jrib I already did all this, but I'm going to shut up and listen to you. Do you want me to uninstall a random package with dpkg? You want me to purge?
<corigo> !xvid
<jrib> dayo: I assume it was some annoying bots that are no longer here
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nauroxan> graxias
<BluesKaj> !wtf | dayo
<ubottu> dayo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu__> je t'avais envoyé un message avant
<Byte> ActionParsnip How exactly do I do that from GRUB ? Every time I reboot, I jsut get back in grub, no other options.
<divider> kyle6513: did you make sure you specified the correct partition?
<ActionParsnip> Byte: boot to the cd, not the hard drive
<dayo> jrib: i see
<onaogh> hi all
<divider> kyle6513: also is your other distro compatible with grub2?
<jrib> Irakirashia: just uninstall it or tell me that you are sure dpkg is not the issue but just openoffice.org-filter-binfilter is
<ageeb> how is this to be used? http://imagebin.org/71962  (certrain programs?)
<starhash> kyle6513, divider: startupmanager automatically detects Linux (and Windows) installations and adds entries to Grub. Much easier than manual entry, especially since the new grub is awful to configure.
<ubuntu__> help
<starhash> Package startupmanager.
<onaogh> i saw an ad in local classifieds today, they used ubuntu logo on one of the ads
<kyle6513> divider, positive, and im not too sure if it is, it was compatible with grub1 :P im attempting to get it to boot vector linux
<divider> kyle6513: I would attempt starhash's method
<jimmy51_> i've got an i7 with 8GB of DDR3, 500 GB HDD.  what should my swap size be, 16 GB?
<Younder> ubottu, WTF are you talking about You MF SOB?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> Younder: stop.
<kyle6513> divider, thanks.
<kyle6513> !startupmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager
<kyle6513> >.<
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51_: 8Gb
<starhash> kyle6513: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<naadde> divider: mount: block device /dev/sdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
<naadde> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<divider> !Startupmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Startupmanager
<jimmy51_> ActionParsnip: ok.  i've always heard it's twice RAM, but that seems excessive
<kyle6513> starhash, ah thanks, you seem to be helping me all over the place
<aerora> bounceattack.txt?
<steven_> Which is better for email? IMAP or POP?
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51_: >2G = 1xRAM, Some dont even use swap with lots of ram like that
<om26er> !lubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubuntu
<Younder> jrib, ok I had my bot fun
<onaogh> IMAP
<twolf2919> hi, does anyone know why System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts would have a "hollow" check on "Monochrome" font rendering?
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51_: its 2xram for <2gb ram
<bazhang> Younder, stay on topic and keep the channel family friendly.
<kyle6513> steven_, i believe IMAP is more secure, but im not too sure
<divider> naadde: you need to specify what filesystem is on your usb drive. what os did it get formatted on?
<kyle6513> !imap
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<jimmy51_> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<starhash> kyle6513: no problem. Are you able to run commands from the terminal? (Sorry to ask),
<bazhang> kyle6513, /msg ubottu please
<ageeb> how is this to be used? http://imagebin.org/71962  (certrain programs?)
<Younder> bazhang, at least I abbreviated it..
<kyle6513> bazhang, sorry
<kyle6513> starhash, yes :)
<bazhang> Younder, that does not matter. It is not acceptable Period.
<divider> ageeb: yes for things like aim and yahoo
<Irakirashia> Oh, sure jrib. Just removed nmap, and then installed it using aptitude. After that it still tries to install that openoffice filterbin package.
<Irakirashia> So jrib, dpkg is working great.
<ageeb> divider::  so it's auto-sensing?
<starhash> kyle6513: OK, just enter the apt-get line from above to install startupmanager, and then run it from Aministration: Startup Manager
<jrib> Irakirashia: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-filter-binfilter*
<Djarrum> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Younder> bazhang, taken, I will refrain from doing that in the future
<kyle6513> starhash, sweet thanks
<divider> ageeb: correct as with most linux apps, they know what your doing. :P
<jethro877> Hey hows it going
<naadde> divider: it got formated on ubuntu
<ageeb> divider::  k, thank you! ;)
<jethro877> hows the kids
<divider> yay cups. COMMON UNIX PRINTING SYSTEM.
<naadde> and I have no clue how to continue
<Younder> bazhang, It did show the limitations of the bot though...
<aaron11> starhash: I did that before but the flash is not very good. The play button looks odd in you tube and you cant change the volume in you tube.
<divider> naadde: using what file system?
<iamleneko> hi is someone know things about macosx fonts, i did receive some zip file that supposed to be a font
<bazhang> !ot > Younder
<ubottu> Younder, please see my private message
<aaron11> !flash-nonfree
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-nonfree
<starhash> aaron11: I'd try epiphany, then.
<naadde> divider: fat32 I guess
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | iamleneko
<ubottu> iamleneko: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<iamleneko> i wonder how it works, if it can be installed on ubuntu an how
<divider> naadde: you guess? didn't you format it?
<naadde> divider: no I can't format it
<naadde> that's the problem
<starhash> aaron11: I'm already connecting, and it shows a dialpad. What's your phone number? :)
<naadde> It won't mount and it won't format
<naadde> tried formating it with mac and windows too
<divider> naadde: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1
<divider> naadde: there ya go
<naadde> it ain't sdb1 it's just sdb
<divider> naadde: lol, you have no allacation for disk space. no wonder it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> naadde: run: gksudo gparted    and setup the partition on the stick so you can mount it (you will lose the data on the device)
<Byte> ActionParsnip cant do from BIOS, pw protected and have no idea what pw is. Anyway to boot from disk through grub ?
<llutz> divider: fdisk on partitions will fail
<naadde> divider: "You will not be able to write the partition table.
<ActionParsnip> naadde: if you run: sudo fdisk -l    you should see the partitions and their formats
<divider> llutz: orly? I use it all the time.
<onaogh> naadde, remove the dirty bit
<naadde> onaogh: how?
<Irakirashia> jrib http://pastie.org/702555.txt
<llutz> divider: then you use it wrong, use devices not partitions
<onaogh> start windows, plug ur device, safely remove it, repeat again, then go to ubuntu
<Gladiak> hi :D
<starhash> Gladiak: Hi
<ActionParsnip> Byte: try pressing F11 or F12 at boot, that usually lets you select the boot device
<jrib> Irakirashia: I need to know which file is which
<naadde> onaogh: it didn't work when I tried'
<onaogh> it is flash drive /
<aaron11> starhash: try 4164300268
<onaogh> ?
<iamleneko> ActionParsnip, thank you but it not dealing at all with my strange macosx font format, i would like to know if the people that have send me the font did it wrong on is macosx side, or if it is normal (and installable)
<llutz> divider: it makes no sense to work on partitions
<jrib> Irakirashia: never mind, they seem to be commented well
<aaron11> starhash: And play a prank! XD
<divider> llutz: it also makes no sense to attempt to out fox someone.
<divider> llutz: if your not apart of the solution your apart of the problem sir.
<starhash> aaron11: Admins, just kidding about the phone numbers.
<Irakirashia> jrib Oh, I'm sorry. Want me to do it? Or you handle that
<Gladiak> can you give me an advice for a mp3 player to use only under ubuntu 9.10 ? i have an ipod touch but the support is poor :(
<aaron11> starhash: Just try :P
<jrib> Irakirashia: i got it.  Change "set -e" to "set -x -e" in the postinst script and let aptitude try to finish installing -binfilter again
<skyl> I play videos sometimes ... by double-clicking on them .. this opens "movie player" ... often this will take me to the login screen!
<ActionParsnip> iamleneko: fonts are standardised (maybe not in mac, apple suck) so should be installable
<divider> Gladiak: you can use gtkpod
<Younder> Skyl: bad install
<starhash> Gladiak: Any mp3 player that can act as a USB storage device should be great under ubuntu. Plenty of multimedia mobile phones work great with bluetooth.
<aaron11> how do you add factoids to ubottu
<Gladiak> ok thanks guys :)
<jrib> !ubottu | aaron11
<divider> Skyl: bad install, corrupt x settings too.
<ubottu> aaron11: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: its :/thing is description
<starhash> Gladiak: I use a Nokia phone, but if you want to stick with your ipod, go ahead and check divider's solution.
<aerora> can anyone tell me something about Bounceattack???
<iamleneko> half standardised, i know at least 3 format of fonts ttf / otf / postcript font
<ActionParsnip> Aaron e.g.    /mouse is an input device
<aerora> it keeps duplicating
<divider> starhash: sudo apt-get install loveyou
<vlad> hey I uninstalled one of gnome's components and now no GNOME
<divider> starhash: :P
<wiiguy> is there a way to speedup ubuntu on a slow laptop ?
<skyl> Younder divider so, how did this happen and how can I fix?
<vlad> what should U do?
<divider> skyl: redownload the ubuntu iso, reburn and reinstall.
<iamleneko> and this mac osx thing looks like a new one... (but maybe it is the guy that send me the font that did some nonsense)
<divider> wiiguy: yeah switch to dsl. :P
<vlad> the component isn't essential just the stupid session restore
<ActionParsnip> wiiguy: use a lighter desktop like xfce4 or lxde
<vlad> pls help
<Byte> ActionParsnip Wont work, loads to grub. Is there anything useful I can do from  grub ?
<aerora> hello?
<Irakirashia> ok jrib http://pastie.org/702555, line 124?
<divider> wiiguy: what ActionParsnip: said
<Younder> Skyl: you reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Byte: not sure, i'm sure you could but ive not done it
<jrib> Irakirashia: yeah
<Irakirashia> jrib becuase there are a lot of set -e in the paste, ok :)
<aerora> I GOT A VIRUS its a file bounceattack it keeps duplicating every second
<jrib> Irakirashia: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-filter-binfilter.postinst
<Byte> ActionParsnip Ok thanks alot for trying to help, mate. Appreciated.
<divider> aerora: turn of the machine.
<bazhang> !exploit | aerora
<ubottu> aerora: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<skyl> Younder reinstall what?
<bazhang> divider, that is not helpful
<Younder> Skyl: sorry I can't be more spesific, but you have a serious problem there. What else doesn't work?
<shane_au> hello
<skyl> this install has been working for everything for some months now
<ActionParsnip> wiiguy: you can also reduce TTYs but it doesnt do a lot
<PaulieWalnuts> hey guys. maybe someone remembers me from yesterday for trying to install karmic trough unetbootin with  a iso. I had problems booting afterwards and tried several things to no avail.The solution I found to work was using unetbootin with a ubuntu minimal netinstall iso wich is roughly 12mb in size. i installed ubuntu core then added gnome desktop. system works great
<divider> bazhang: well i was in the middle of typing the next part, what I was gonna say was, "then bootup a live cd"
<Younder> Skyl: does rythmbox work.
<Irakirashia> yeah jrib, did it, now gonna test, cross fingers :x
<jrib> Irakirashia: it won't change anything, just give more info
<Younder> Skyl: This only happens with the use of 'update'
<bazhang> divider, that is not necessary either. It was referencing the bounceattack.txt from earlier.
<Byte> Is it possible to use grub to change boot options, if so how so ?
<Younder> Skyl: so a reinstall is guarantied to clear up these problems
<divider> bazhang: wasn't here for that.
<Hajex> hi .. I upgrade my system to 8.10 but voice  stop working and display this msg ((audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.))
<ActionParsnip> wiiguy: you can also use lighter faster equivelants to common apps, instead of firefox and openoffice, use arora or kazehakase and abiword/gnumeric
<Younder> Skyl: sorry to be so bleak
<Irakirashia> Oh jrib ,just realized lol
<starhash> Byte: what options?
<divider> anyone got any issues oustanding or unresolved?
<Irakirashia> jrib http://pastie.org/702565.txt
<wiiguy> ok i will try those things
<aerora> back
<wiiguy> ty :)
<aerora> and its still duplicating
<Hajex> hi .. I upgrade my system to 8.10 but voice  stop working and display this msg ((audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.))
<bazhang> Younder, telling to reinstall at first glance is not helpful advice. Please dont.
<darkmattr_> starhash, no luck with earcandy or all the pulseaudio utilities i installed
<jrib> Irakirashia: so now we know it hangs on the /usr/lib/ure/bin/regcomp call.  I don't know anything about it, so let's google...
<starhash> darkmattr_: sorry to hear that.
<kyle6513> starhash, how does that program work to configure my bootup? it seems to me like it just displays what the grub.cfg file does.
<Younder> bazhang, The sofware! Not the system. And it does help! I had the same problem myself..
<Anorien> hello, could someone help me figuring out why my dns server works on my pc, but it wont in the LAN?
<ActionParsnip> wiiguy: what spec is the "slow" system?
<Byte> starhash : Make computer boot from LiveDvD instead of from HD. Laptop went out of power mid-install with 9.10, and now only grub is useable.
<bazhang> Younder, you mentioned nothing about the software.
<Younder> bazhang, I'ts gotta do with old libraries.
<wiiguy> ActionParsnip atm i know it has 256mb dont know how amny ghz it has
<ActionParsnip> wiiguy: yeah xubuntu or lxde will help as they are lighter than Gnome
<jrib> Irakirashia: try running that last line yourself and see if you get anything useful
<wiiguy> so i should download "xubuntu" ?
<alankila> xubuntu is no lighter than gnome in my experience, but lxde is actually very lean.
<divider> wiiguy: if it has 256 megs of ram, you should be fine with some lighter software like ActionParsnip suggested.
<lodder> what is the package to install a kernel on ubuntu?
<starhash> kyle6513: less /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<starhash> The program just automatically finds all O/S from all your partitions and writes them to grub.cfg. Check out the file to make sure they are written.
<erUSUL> lodder: linux-image
<alankila> The trouble I have is that one system only has 128M of RAM, and neither xubuntu nor gnome will work with that little, but lxde has no trouble at all.
<wiiguy> ok i will try "xubuntu" :)
<wiiguy> ty for ya help guys :)
<Irakirashia> jrib we're not the only ones with that issue lol, ok, let me do it
<alankila> wiiguy: also look into enabling compcache
<binrapt> 128 MiB? Challenging
<kyle6513> starhash, I've always known theyre written :P its the fact that they never show up in the grub menu, the defaults just say there :S
<lodder> erUSUL: apt-get install linux-image?
<kyle6513> stay*
<wiiguy> i should use "xubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso" right ?
<divider> Just remember children, you can install linux on a potato.
<alankila> binrapt: compcache adds some 50 % extra. Choice of applications does the rest, for instance epiphany instead of firefox.
<Irakirashia> nopes jrib, it hangs out
<Younder> bazhang, sorry if that could be misunderstood
<ActionParsnip> wiiguy: yes, that is the 32bit ISO
<binrapt> I guess I'd try fluxbox or something
<binrapt> Instead of gnome
<wiiguy> ok ty
<Byte> divider : does that apply to potatoes with password protected bios's too ?
<wiiguy> downloading now
<Helsinkiii> hi
<jrib> Irakirashia: back to learning wth it is... pastebin the strace for it
<divider> Byte: lmao. Who knows?
<micmaster> xfce is really lightweight also
<starhash> kyle6513, OK, so your grub.cfg lists all your operating system installs, but when you reboot, grub doesn't show you a list of options? I assume you have a timeout of 10 seconds so you can choose your OS.
<Helsinkiii> how can i see all panel items , even those that i can't see
<ActionParsnip> wiiguy: you may get a faster install using the alternate, it uses a text based installer
<Yoric> Hi everyone.
<Helsinkiii> it's messed up my panel
<darkmattr_> i'm going to uninstall pulseaudio
<divider> darkmattr_: not getting sound?
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: the panel items will usually be visible, or they wil need re-adding, you can reset your panels to defaults if you like
<Irakirashia> Sorry jrib, the strace? What do you mean by that? (damn idiomatic barriers :P)
<Yoric> I have a (web) server running on a computer on a custom port. Now, I need to make a demo of the application but my current connexion blocks access to that port, presumably due to an overzealous proxy.
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip:how
<jrib> Irakirashia: strace COMMAND
<kyle6513> starhash, yeah, it gives me 10 seconds but i only have the default ubuntu and memtest options, nothing else, although i have setup two other entrys directly linked to vector linux, one manual, the other automatic
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix | Helsinkiii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panelfix
<ActionParsnip> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<Yoric> I'd like to make a redirection from port, say, 81 to my custom port 2009.
<starhash> Byte: Usually, in most PC's boot order, the CD will boot before the harddrive. You should be able to set this in BIOS. (Press Del, F1, F9, F10, etc. upon boot, depending on the correct key for your computer)
<darkmattr_> divider, simultaneous output over both speakers and headphones, erratic sound, endless suppressed event streams in /var/log/messages
<Younder>  darkmattr_: old one. You need to set the priveleges to got sound
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip:my windows selector became really small. all ym windows get crammed into a couple inches
<Yoric> Preferably without messing up with IPtables -- that didn't go too well last time I tried.
<Yoric> Any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Irakirashia> jrib it hangs out too http://pastie.org/702577
<Younder> Yoric, It woks fine.. But I suggest you use UFW as it is simpler to use
<divider> darkmattr_: your solution is radio shack, they have an injecting dongle for $4. :)
<Younder> Yoric, Mind you it is jst a frontend to iptables
<starhash> kyle6513: It's worked for me many times. For example, if I add a USB flash disk that has Ubuntu installed, startupmgr will add the entry for that. It also adds Windows XP entries. But, if the entries are in grub, and grub doesn't show them upon reboot, that's definitely a different problem.
<jrib> Irakirashia: weird place to hang
<darkmattr_> divider, it worked well enough in jaunty, except for the internal mic which still doesn't anyway
<starhash> kyle6513: I'd backup your grub.cfg file.
<Yoric> Younder: well, I have nothing against iptables. I just made a mess of it last time I used it.
<Yoric> (and now is *not* the time to make a mess of it)
<Irakirashia> jrib yeah...
<Younder> Yoric, That is easy to do..
<steven_> I just ran chkrootkit and it says that I ahve one process hidden for the readdir command under lkm. Possible lkm trojan.  Should I worry?
<darkmattr_> reboot time
<jrib> Irakirashia: do you care about having OOo?
<kyle6513> starhash, backup, delete, run startup-manager and see if its fixed?
<ActionParsnip> Yoric: if you backup your current settings, you can do whatever. if they get messed, reinstate them
<aerora> hello? its quite urgent
<jrib> Irakirashia: what java implementation are you using?
<arvind_khadri> aerora, tell your problem
<divider> aerora: lockdown your system.
<Younder> ActionParsnip, I wish it was that simple, I really do
<Yoric> ActionParsnip: except I'm a bit far away from the computer. So reinstating might be a tad difficult.
<bazhang> !exploit | aerora
<ubottu> aerora: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<onaogh> exit
<onaogh> oops
<Irakirashia> jrib Uhm, I don't really care at all. I mean, I use it, it would be nice having it, but...
<Byte> Starhash That would all work fine, but turns out there is a password on setup, making it abit harder to change boot order .)
<Byte> Starhash Anything I can do in grub to change it ?
<divider> Byte: is this a bios password your talking about?
<aerora> i got 16 Gb left i had 230 left i got a file that keeps duplicating
<aerora> i alrready rebooted
<Irakirashia> jrib java? let me check, I installed all the necessary to make eclipse work
<jrib> Irakirashia: I don't really know anything about this regcomp thing to help you fix the actual issue.  But if you comment the line in that .postinst file, dpkg should be happy with the package and let you do other stuff as far as package management goes
<ActionParsnip> Yoric: not if you have ssh ;)
<divider> !exploit | aerora
<ubottu> aerora: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Younder> The bios password can only be removed by removing the battery
<Yoric> ActionParsnip: I'm sure I can mess up things badly enough using iptables that ssh will stop working :)
<aerora> you think i would abuse bugs to crash my own syste?
<aerora> funny guys
<Younder> for a few minutes
<ActionParsnip> aerora: people do to test fixes
<divider> aerora: read that, thats what we are saying.
<ActionParsnip> Yoric: true
<jrib> Irakirashia: found a thread that claims a stale ~/.ure could cause javaldx to hang.  Do you have a ~/.ure or /root/.ure?
<aerora> no time
<Byte> divider I'd assume so...its a password protecting the setup part of BIOS .)
<Younder> jrib, true
<aerora> 2GB left
<aaron11> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<jrib> !multijava | Irakirashia
<ubottu> Irakirashia: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<jrib> Younder: what?
<Irakirashia> jrib On my post I talked about having issues with ure too
<divider> Byte: Desktop or lappy?
<Scotch> is there some repository for the lastest version of GCC ?
<Elixir_> hi .. I upgrade my system to 8.10 but voice  stop working and display this msg ((audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.))
<aaron11> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<Byte> divider Laptop HP Compaq 6715b
<divider> i think aerora was bsing us
<jrib> Irakirashia: ah, let's debug that instead then.  What happens when you try to reinstall ure?
<Younder> jrib, that's a standard hack
<divider> Byte: remove the realtimeclock battery, and remove the regular battery. that will reset the password.
<ActionParsnip> Scotch: i'd start here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<kostkon> Elixir_, does "aplay -l" list any devices?
<Irakirashia> Never tried to reinstall it, never thought that was causing problems, the dpkg never complained at ure at all
<Irakirashia> jrib ^
<jrib> Irakirashia: let's try now
<om26er> just installed lubuntu-desktop but cannot login to lxde session
<om26er> comes back to gdm
<starhash> kyle6513: No, I don't necessarily say to delete grub.cfg. But if you think you messed it up, you might want to try that option. (If you already have a LiveCD that works on your system and you can edit your current grub directory on your harddrive.)
<Irakirashia> Ok, so I forget about doing the java thing? jrib
<jrib> Irakirashia: for now
<jrib> Irakirashia: ure seems to be the root cause
<Scotch> ActionParsnip: already searched on launchpad... Lastest version there seems like 4.4... I'm looking for GCC 4.5
<darkmattr> starhash, divider: removing pulseaudio fixed the problem
<Irakirashia> ok jrib, following your instructions, what do you want me to do
<Elixir_> kostkon : yes card 0 : intel analog
<Byte> divider kk afk a sec while I hack it to pieces ,)
<divider> darkmattr: lol grats mate!
<divider> Byte: lmao
<starhash> Byte: logging out for a while. ask divider, thanks.
<jrib> Irakirashia: sudo aptitude reinstall ure
<ActionParsnip> om26er: boot to gnome then run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install lxde
<kyle6513> starhash, are my extra Os's detected everytime i run grub-update?
<divider> starhash: thanks starhash. lol
<zroysch> why instead of the trash opening do i get this message: Could not display "trash:///".  Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<zroysch> Please select another viewer and try again.
<kyle6513> starhash, sorry, grub-mkconfig
<om26er> ActionParsnip: ok installed and now testing (will logout)
<Irakirashia> jrib Did it. And then when ure finished it tried to install the pending package of binfilter (gotta stop saying this because it's obvious ahha)
<lastnode> hi, could i get a lost of netbooks ubuntu runs ootb on please?
<lastnode> *list
<Irakirashia> so, want me to try to reinstall the whole OOo? jrib or what
<kostkon> Elixir_, ok. where do you get this error? do you have sound on your system?
<lastnode> btw sup jrib ;-)
<jrib> Irakirashia: did ure install successfully now?
<ActionParsnip> Scotch: http://gcc.gnu.org/ shows 4.4.2
<jrib> hey lastnode!
<Elixir_> kostkon : no there is no voice .and skype not working according to this probelm
<kostkon> Elixir_, hmm ok
<kostkon> Elixir_, no sound at all?
<solifugus> How can I fix firefox?  It's suddenly coming up with no initial page and doesn't show the current URL in the URL bar on any tabs..
<Irakirashia> yes jrib
<solifugus> Reinstallation did not fix it.. neither did rebooting..
<ActionParsnip> solifugus: rename ~/.mozilla
<justfil> How can I change the default scrot options?
<Scotch> ActionParsnip: /msg geordi -v shows 4.5.. it's not a stable version but that's the point
<om26er> ActionParsnip: no did not work
<jrib> Irakirashia: hrmm, so that part of the error regarding ure in your forum post is now gone?  Are there any other errors taht don't involve -binfilter?
<zroysch> why instead of the trash opening do i get this message: Could not display "trash:///".  Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<solifugus> ActionParsnip: ok.. I'll try that--thanks!
<ActionParsnip> om26er: if you delete the hidden config files and folders for lxde and try relogging in
<om26er> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> solifugus: don't delete it
<zaidka> Hi. Anyone knows if there's an alternative to cdc-acm?
<Hb_Kai> hey. when i was using windows, i was learning vb .net with visual studio and i was wondering if there is a different language that can be used in linux and i can use a gui like visual studio or is it all interpreter languages and stuff?
<livio> hi, can you tell me how to force xorg mode on livecd? it exceeds maximum resolution a lot. 1920x1080 @ 60Hz is max for my display. it tries 2048x1536 with hsync=93KHz.
<aaron11> can some one tell me what linux is
<ActionParsnip> livio: what video card?
<ActionParsnip> !linux | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<zaidka> Hb_Kai: check out mono
<Hb_Kai> monodevelop?
<Irakirashia> No jrib. As I said on the post I think I did manage to fix all the other ones by my own, but this one is driving me crazy
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: linux is the kernel only, the stuff around it is a distribution
<grawity> Hb_Kai: C#, Python, Perl, PHP, Go, Java, C++, C ... there are a lot of programming languages, but I don't know of any IDE as good as Visual Studio.
<om26er> ActionParsnip: there is no config file related to lxde or lubuntu
<grawity> Hb_Kai: Maybe monodevelop, never used it. (Mono is the Linux version of .NET)
<om26er> or folder
<Hb_Kai> grawity: okay, thanks for that
<ActionParsnip> om26er: not even in ~/.config ?
<lodder> Help, no sound device found but: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<alankila> Hb_Kai: I recommend eclipse or idea and java
<alankila> the tools don't get any better than that on linux side, imho
<Hb_Kai> and yeah, i saw monodevelop yesterday and tried it but it was a little weird compared to visual studio but i'll check it out now
<solifugus> aaron11 and ActionParsnip: but we call the whole thing "Linux" in one big coordinated effort to piss off Richard Stallman.
<om26er> ActionParsnip: not even there
<Hb_Kai> idea?
<aaron11> sol
<aaron11> solexious: how dare you
<alankila> monodevelop is pretty crappy and I don't know if any of the C++ thingys like kdevelop can do anything. Most unix programming mentality is about one man and his text editor and autotools, and that's a miserable tool suite.
<livio> ActionParsnip: nV GF 7600 GS. currently not supported by nV with this devid.
<jrib> Irakirashia: alright, see if changing the java implementation makes any difference.  If not, I would just comment that line, purge all of OOo and try to reinstall from a clean slate.  If it still fails, then I'd try to ask the OOo guys for more info about that command that is failing (providing the weird strace)
<alankila> Hb_Kai: IDEA, specifically. A reasonably sophisticated java IDE. I don't use it or really like it myself, but old java hands seem to love it, and it just turned free-in-beer.
<ActionParsnip> om26er: very strange, i'd --purge removel all the lxde stuff (and deps) as well as the lubuntu-desktop metapackge, then just install lxde
<aaron11> solexious: next time you say that ill call ops
<fakeer> HTML files have started to show icons meant for text files. On checking property the icon is as old one only: http://bayimg.com/KaEhPAacO . How to change it? IT however opens in Firefox.
<om26er> ActionParsnip: ok
<LjL> aaron11: uhm... he didn't say anything...?
<Hb_Kai> cool, i'll check that out too. thanks for the suggestions
<jrib> Irakirashia: remember, if you comment that line to make dpkg happy, you should remove your comment afterwards (since we don't understand what it does and you'll forget about the comment later and not know why things aren't working :))
<aaron11> LjL: solifugus> aaron11 and ActionParsnip: but we call the whole thing "Linux" in one big coordinated effort to piss off Richard Stallman.
<LjL> aaron11: right. that's solifugus though, not solexious
<ActionParsnip> livio: ok, install the nvidia driver as normal, restart X using alt+k+print screen, then run: gksudo nvidia-settings and setup the display somehow and click write to X config file, you can now run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and manually edit the file to display how you wish, save the new file and restart X
<LjL> aaron11: also, calling the ops for that would seem a bit...
<aaron11> LjL: XP
<Irakirashia> Ok jrib, haha, I'll remember (I hope): And update-java-alternatives, with what parameter should I execute it? with -a (auto)
<aaron11> :P
<livio> ActionParsnip: without xorg I can't do anything on livecd! I wanna force a xorg mode to start it. can you imagine connecting to wifi on command line? I can't.
<alankila> best just uninstall all java implementations except the one you want...
<jrib> Irakirashia: try switching to sun java and see if it persists, then switch back to whatever free implementation you are using and see if it persists I guess
<alankila> and the only java you can possibly want is the sun java, none of the others really work and gcj is the worst of the worst, it seems.
<ActionParsnip> livio: if nvidia-settings won't let you write, you can run: sudo nvidia-xconfig     to generate one
<ActionParsnip> livio: i can and do connect to wifi at command line
<ActionParsnip> livio: i did to setup my gentoo box
<ActionParsnip> livio: its not hard at all
<livio> ActionParsnip: jesus, I want to start livecd with normal xorg mode. I haven't installed ubuntu. can you understand this? I'm looking for a kernel option to force a mode or something.
<Irakirashia> jrib sun-java6 jre, bin or jdk?
<jrib> Irakirashia: jre
<ActionParsnip> livio: yes, the liveCD is identical to an installed system but its files are in ram instead of on the hdd, there is no boot option you can add unless you want to use the open driver
<PaulieWalnuts> guys how do i control the startup services in ubuntu ..
<ActionParsnip> livithe proprietary driver can be used as I said above and you will even have 3D accelleration
<om26er> 8-)
<ActionParsnip> !bum | PaulieWalnuts
<ubottu> PaulieWalnuts: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> livio: sudo nvidia-xconfig     will make a skeleton xorg.conf file, the nvidia-settings can then populate it and you can fine tune with gedit
<Irakirashia> jrib I think I'm doign something wrong http://pastie.org/702609
<livio> ActionParsnip: you still don't understand... this is what I ment: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing%20the%20CD's%20Default%20Boot%20Options
<jrib> Irakirashia: that's fine, it's just because you don't have the java plugin
<extor> Was there some sort of bounce attack here a few hours ago?
<IdleOne> extor: yes
<ActionParsnip> livio: i know of boot options, it wont allow you to change the desktop res to something weird, you need the full driver
<extor> IdleOne, what's the story--who did it and how and why?
<extor> damn..I was asleep when it happened
<livio> ActionParsnip: but I'll rather try copying xorg.conf from my suse box and using fbdev/vesa, since nv only on suse 11.2 supports my geforce properly.
<Irakirashia> So, jrib after that what should I do? Try to reinstall it again? O the whole OOo?
<jrib> Irakirashia: well just -binfilter should be enough, but sure
<IdleOne> extor: who, doesn't matter. why, because they are probably idiots. issue has been taken care of.
<ActionParsnip> livio: sure, xorg is xorg
<livio> ActionParsnip: and  will try "xforcevesa". funny that "safe mode" doesn't change anything. supposed to be safe...
<ActionParsnip> livio: ubuntu supports it properly too, the drivers are on the repositories
<ActionParsnip> livio: i couldnt comment, ive never used it
<Irakirashia> jrib using aptitude it gets stuck on the same place
<livio> ActionParsnip: you don't understand... open nv driver doesn't support my geforce properly. only on suse because they've applied a patch locally, it seems. nowhere else I can use nv with my geforce. nvidia's closed blob is another part of interest.
<extor> http://pastebin.ca/1674942  <-- logs of the attack. Only ones I could gather
<jrib> Irakirashia: k, check with the free one, then check for that ~/.ure and /root/.ure
<Zane2> anyone know why i cant auto login under root, i get Authentication failed. Letters must be typed in the correct case.
<shady-sheep> extor: That happened to me too overnight. I don't know what's going on. :\
<Odo> !exploits | extor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exploits
<Odo> !exploit | extor
<ubottu> extor: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<jrib> Irakirashia: googleing "javaldx hangs" may give more suggestions
<ActionParsnip> livio: then install the proprietary driver from the repos in the liveCD then configure
<extor> Can I just disable auto-dcc accept in xchat?
<LjL> extor: whether you accept it or not is irrelevant to the exploit
<extor> I thought dcc had to be on either autoaccept or prompt for the exploit to work
<LjL> extor: oh wait, that's not the exploit that ubottu talked about
<Yanick_> hi, I created a shortcut to open a terminal with ctrl+f12 , but the terminal opens in root (/) and not in home (~). I'm using the same command as in the main menu (gnome-terminal) but I fail to understand why one launches somewhere and the other somewhere else for the same command. Can someone help me?
<shady-sheep> extor: It is in Preferences under Network/File Transfers.
<livio> ActionParsnip: WPA2 encrypted WLAN network without GUI is not human friendly.
<shady-sheep> extor: I have it on autoaccept so I could collect logs and report if possible. ;o
<ActionParsnip> livio: then disable secuity until you get on your feet
<ahox> Hi, is there some way to pass environment variables through an ssh connection?
<Irakirashia> jrib I just found something interesting http://old.nabble.com/regcomp-fails-with-DocumentLoader-example-td23025370.html
<livio> ActionParsnip: haha, funny :] . for poor ubuntu livecd? too much effort :D .
<ubuntu_> i have a problem, a very damaged hhd, when i try to install new fresh ubuntu, it gets to "60%" in installing, then complaining about some read-only error, saying its most likely a harddrive error (witch it is), i know parts of the harddrive is damaged, i also know big parts of the harddrive is just fine - how can i make ubuntu ignore the damaged parts?
<ActionParsnip> livio: well if you want it then you'll have to, or use a wired connection
<ahox> ubuntu_: do a diskcheck and mark the bad sectors with it
<Irakirashia> jrib irakirashia@mfsec:~/.ure$ ls >> javasettings_Linux_X86_64.xml
<ubuntu_> ahox: diskcheck where/how?
<rblst> ubuntu_: using a very damaged hdd is a very bad idea anyway
<jrib> Irakirashia: try renaming the .ure directories you find (did you have /root/.ure?)
<livio> ActionParsnip: I'm just trying to force X.Org to start as it did on eg suse on fbdev/vesafb and as it does now on nv on suse. didn't try fedora yet.
<rblst> ubuntu_: you can try to perorm a low level format that will exlude bad sectors
<ahox> fsck -fc /dev/sd<whatever>
<Rodensky> hello ppl :] ubuntu 9.04 keeps crashing mostly when i'm on video calls in skype
<Irakirashia> yep jrib, on my home and on root folder
<ahox> in the linux console (boot livecd, open a terminal, type sudo fsck ...)
<livio> leaving
<Rodensky> each time i need to reboot the laptop fizically and many times it doesn't help - it gets stuck while rebooting :\
<ahox> Hans_Henrik: otherwise if you still have a windows installation, you can use their diskchecker program. Just make sure you check for bad sectors, too
<alankila> ubuntulog: try enabling smart on the device, that may cause the device to remap bad sectors and that could make the drive appear perfect
<PaulieWalnuts> can anyone tell me a good replacement for adobe flash ? its buggy
<freaky[t]> hi all i got a question. I changed some design stuff in my ubuntu yesterday. i didnt like it so i switched it back. but now my gdm looks like that style ... how do i set the gdm style back to the default?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> can someone help me reset my panels to default
<Hans_Henrik> ahox: i deleted the windows install - tried to install ubuntu, got stuck
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: check ram with the memtester in grub
<gbs-wes> i have a question about evolution... i seem to have broken my configuration... in a way that shouldn't have broken it. is this the place to ask?
<ahox> Ok, then use the fsck method, or as someone else wrote, try a deepformat within your bios
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<ahox> also, what does smartctl -H /dev/sd... say?
<LogicalDash> After the most recent update, gnome-appearance-properties gives a malloc error every time I run it.
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: power off then start the boot, if you are using grub2 you will see the option, if not press ESC so the grub menu shows then select memtest
<LogicalDash> This is bad.
<Helsinkiii> can someone help me reset my panels to default
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: the memtest +86 or something like that when i choose which os to boot?
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: thats the one
<ActionParsnip> !defaultpanels | Helsinkiii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultpanels
<ActionParsnip> !find panel
<ubottu> Found: gnome-panel, gnome-panel-data, gnome-panel-dbg, libgnomepanel2.24-cil, libpanel-applet2-0 (and 31 others)
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip:how do i runt ha
<cdavis_> Is the keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel  | Helsinkiii
<ubottu> Helsinkiii: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Hans_Henrik> ahox: sorry, dont know what to put after /sd - how can i find out?
<xckpd7> how do I setup a printer in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !printer | xckpd7
<ubottu> xckpd7: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ActionParsnip> xckpd7: depends on the printer, some work, some dont
<ahox> Hans_Henrik: /dev/sd{a,b,c...} are your hard disks. So if you only have one disk, it is /dev/sda
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: somethimes it doesn't even get to the grub, it get stuck before that
<janhaj> hello.. I have USB tv tuner Gigabyte U8000.. In Ubuntu 9.10 i can't play anything.. :/ here's dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/320872/ . Can anybody help me?
<freaky[t]> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: try gettig it there and scan, its not looking good
<Helsinkiii> ubottu : doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ActionParsnip> xckpd7: check http://linuxprinting.org   to see how compatible it is, if its an HP it most likely is :D
<xckpd7> ActionParsnip: isn't printing supposed to be in the administration menu? can't find it
<solexious> aaron11, what?
<jrib> Irakirashia: any luck?
<LogicalDash> What package has gnome-appearance-properties in it?
<Hans_Henrik> ahox: SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED  (had to install the prog)
<jrib> LogicalDash: dpkg -S $(which gnome-appearance-properties)
<Irakirashia> jrib am I suppposed to del that folders and reinstall everything?
<ActionParsnip> xckpd7: makes sense, have a hunt around. let me see what I can find
<jrib> Irakirashia: well I usually just rename instead of delete
<wiiguy> ActionParsnip you where right xubuntu is much faster :)
<ahox> In this case run fsck -fc /dev/sd...
<cdavis> Is there an official way to determine if the keyserver is down? I am trying to add a ppa key and it just sits there
<wiiguy> were*
<LogicalDash> jrib, thanks
<Elixir_> kostkon .. do u have any solution for voice problem?
<DawnLight> hello. is there a way for me to build an installation cd which is updated? I mean, which is made like the release but with packages from karmic-updates?
<Whitor> Hi. How can I see the total amount of RAM I am using ?
<erUSUL> cdavis: it is been down for a long time, use another keyserver
<jrib> Whitor: free -m
<erUSUL> Whitor: free -m
<dasparky_> join #wurlitzerdev
<Whitor> jrib, erUSUL Thank you
<janhaj> I have USB tv tuner Gigabyte U8000.. In Ubuntu 9.10 i can't play anything.. :/ here's dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/320872/ . Can anybody help me? In Ubuntu 9.04 works fine..
<Hans_Henrik> ahox: http://pastebin.org/54531
<ActionParsnip> xckpd7: try system-config-printer
<frogzoo1> how do I start network manager on jaunty?
<DawnLight> frogzoo1: it isn't started?
<ActionParsnip> frogzoo1: alt+f2   nm-applet
<xckpd7> ActionParsnip: yeah gotta install it, I'll do that, thanks
<cdavis> erUSUL: is there another keyserver to add ppa keys?
<Hans_Henrik> ahox: btw i come from a live-session where i have already tried (and failed) to install ubuntu on the harddrive - should i try restart live-session and run same command?
<jrib> !keyserver | cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<erUSUL> cdavis: any keyserver will do i used keyserver.mit.edu succesfully
<erUSUL> i've
<ahox> Hans_Henrik: that's not necessary, just run the fsck
<Elixir_> hi .. I upgrade my system to 8.10 but voice  stop working and display this msg ((audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.))
<guwe> its me again, i can't open file explorer, what to do to fix it? thanks
<LogicalDash> Elixir, I hope you mean 9.10
<erUSUL> !details | guwe
<ubottu> guwe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fission6> how can i connect to someones itunes on ubuntu to play their music
<Zane2> Help!
<jrib> fission6: rhythmbox used to work with DAAP
<ActionParsnip> wiiguy: its a slimmer DE and uses less RAM just to exist
<guwe> im on ubuntu 9.04, i can't open file explorer after some php files removed accidently
<erUSUL> fission6: never tried but i think both Rythmbox and banshee have daap support
<fission6> hmmm
<fission6> ill try rythmbox first thanks
<Zane2> free peanuts if someone can give me some assistance.
<erUSUL> guwe: if you run "nautilus" from a terminal do you see any error msg ?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Zane2
<ubottu> Zane2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> Zane2: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Zel> after i updated ubuntu, grub screwed my boot and now i cant run windows anymore
<guwe> erUSUL, hold on let me check
<Zane2> my question has already been rendered up there!
<Hans_Henrik> ahox: run fsck how?
<Zane2> :/
<guwe> erUSUL, its not installed, so should i install it now?
<jrib> !helpme | Zane2
<ubottu> Zane2: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<erUSUL> guwe: !??? no wait. what version of ubuntu you are using ?
<polipie> Can someone give me a telephone number of Canonical?
<guwe> 9.04
<erUSUL> guwe: kubuntu? xubuntu ?
<guwe> oh
<guwe> sabily
<guwe> sabily.org
<om26er> !enter | guwe
<ubottu> guwe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> polipie: contact info should be on the canonical web site
<ActionParsnip> Zane2: logging on as root is heavily discouraged and autologging on as root is massively foolhardy
<polipie> erUSUL: i already filled in the form 2 times now, with 7 days in between and they havent contacted me yet
<rblst> Zane2: you cannot login because there is no password set for root
<aseko> hi
<Zane2> ActionParsnip yes ok thanks for the info
<janhaj> I have USB tv tuner Gigabyte U8000.. In Ubuntu 9.10 i can't play anything.. :/ here's dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/320872/ . Can anybody help me? In Ubuntu 9.04 works fine.. please..
<ActionParsnip> Zane2: log on as your user and use sudo and gksudo
<Zane2> there is a password set
<ActionParsnip> Zane2: makes you system quite secure
<om26er> janhaj: updated from jaunty?
<guwe> erUSUL, sabily.org
<secher> I just upgraded to 9.10 (well, a couple of days ago), and I've been defaulted to 800X600 resolution in X.  I just realized that my xorg.conf file is completely empty, so xorg is running from the xorg.conf.failsafe file.  So... how do I recreate the xorg.conf file?
<janhaj> om26er: no.. clean install
<om26er> janhaj: ok
<Zane2> my system is only used for xbmc
<mikejet> Zane2 : my guess is autologin into root is not supported.
<ActionParsnip> secher: what video card?
<erUSUL> guwe: is a derivatibe of ubuntu... maybe it uses xfce or kde instead of gnome
<Zane2> ok thx
<rblst> Zane2: then you probably have to enable root login at autologin options, but i wouldn't do it
<ActionParsnip> secher: sudo lshw -C display    will tell you
<erUSUL> guwe: i would do « sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop »
<guwe> its gnome i guess
<guwe> erUSUL, ok thanks let me try
<Zane2> rblst its already setup that way
<ActionParsnip> secher: we only need the product line
<secher> ActionParsnip: Intel 82G33 integrated.
<aseko> a few days ago i was on an ubuntu website. it was a supp. page with categories in form of pictograms like audio graphic etc. now i want to go to this website but i cannot find it anymore. i thought i had make a bookmark but ..... does anybody this page?
<erUSUL> guwe: or bettter yet ask in #sabily they would be more capable of helping you
<erUSUL> guwe: http://www.sabily.org/website/index.php/en/community/support
<erUSUL> guwe: maybe there is a sabily-desktop metapackage or something
<trex22> hello
<ActionParsnip> Zane2: you can edit the lines at the bottom of /etc/gdm/custom.conf   but I really really wouldnt do what you are proposing
<trex22> i need help
<ActionParsnip> Zane2: backup the file before editting
<trex22> how to install ubuntu 9.10 from the CD to a 2GB flash disk? the size is not enough
<ActionParsnip> Zane2: what you are proposing is crippling your security
<trex22> i want the installation to be compressed
<Kingcrusha> Do WiFi cards work better with vmware ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> trex22: use the minimal ISO or Ulite
<aseko> trex: u want to install from usb dev or to usb dev?
<trex22> ulite
<x_> i cant run youtube files even though i downloaded the resrticed pack
<trex22> aseko: from the CD to USB
<MoeGreen> hi everyone..I just upgraded to 9.10 and now all the videos i watch in VLC are the wrong colors (mostly green)--is there something i can do?
<trex22> but the USB flash disk is only 2GB
<Elixir_> hi .. I upgrade my system to 8.10 but voice  stop working and display this msg ((audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.))
<ActionParsnip> trex22: you can install from a 2Gb stick, the ISO is only 700Mb so is plenty
<trex22> i want to install  ubuntu on the flash disk
<aseko> i would use debootstrap if available
<trex22> on the flash disk
<x_> actionparsnip can u give me the flash solution for 64 os
<trex22> not from the flash disk
<X3> is there a proper repository that will not fail on install for the 2.6.32.x kernel since the 2.6.31 is buggy
<x_> actionparsnip please :D
<ActionParsnip> trex22: gotcha, yeah use something like Ulite / minimal ISO and you can install just what you want rather than the bloat which comes with a stock install of ubuntu
<fakeer> I am behind a router. How to access shared folders(mostly Windows) in my ISP's (a DSL) LAN ? How to configure my router? I am on Ubuntu 9.10 (dual booting with Vista). Detail: http://pastebin.com/f35bf3d73
<secher> ActionParsnip: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller, to be precise...
<trex22> action but is there any other way?
<erUSUL> X3: the 32 kernel has not been released yet by Linus Torvalds so i do not think there is a repositorie with it aviable ...
<ActionParsnip> x_: sure
<ss_> how can i zip/unzip 7z files with default archive manager in Ubuntu 9.10?
<X3> erUSUL: there are ppa's but they fail
<erUSUL> ss_: install p7zip
<trex22> i guess ulite then
<erUSUL> !find 7zip
<ubottu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<X3> erUSUL: was the pzip for me?
<erUSUL> X3: they have the rc version
<erUSUL> X3: no; for ss_
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do i manually start beagle? because it doesnt start
<X3> erUSUL: theres this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc7/ as well as the various ppas but like I said the ppa's fail
<ss_> thanks erUSUL its done
<X3> I rather have a ppa so that updates dont break
<erUSUL> X3:  error message ?
<secher> ActionParsnip: *sigh* did my own research on that.. Bug #466057
<secher> ActionParsnip: Not good.. I'm trying to get my upper management to let me bring out a couple test systems to replace XP and avoid going to Win7, and this happens.. Fsck.
<X3> jsut says install linux-image whatever- or similar which is what I had selected and failed
<fission6> i can see other people sharing itunes but i can not get track listings using rhythmbox, something about itunes 7 issues
<fission6> how cna i get around this
<X3> there is no specific error
<ActionParsnip> x_: http://pastie.org/702675
<secher> Is there a way I can roll back to 8.10 from 9.10?
<trex22> ActionParsnip:  which is better supported? 32bit or 64bit?
<X3> secher no
<trex22> i have 8GB of RAM
<om26er> 32bit
<ActionParsnip> trex22: oth are equally supported
<om26er> actually both
<ActionParsnip> trex22: you will need 64bit or use the server kernel to get PAE
<trex22> about the driver
<Irakirashia> jrib Nothing happened, going to reinstall entire OOo & ure
<trex22> 32bit work on 64bit also?
<X3> trex yea
<trex22> better than windows
<trex22> thanks
<ActionParsnip> secher: you cannot downgrade from release to old release, you will have to reinstall to get Intrepid
<dassouki> is there a way to organize playlists by artists in rhythm box ?
<fission6> can i install itunes with wine, or is there another way i can connect to other peoples i tunes
<ActionParsnip> trex22: you can use ia32-libs to run 32bit packages but you will need to satisfy 32bit deps too
<X3> so no one knows of a ppa for a .32 kernel that will not fail on upgrade from .31 or a tip to make it install
<ActionParsnip> fission6: no, it doesnt run in wine
<fission6> damn! so there is no way to connect to peoples machine
<fission6> to share music over daap
<X3> its just to fix a coretemp issue and a smbus conflict that is not there
<trex22> you guys are the kings of confusing
<janhaj> I have USB tv tuner Gigabyte U8000.. In Ubuntu 9.10 (no update, clean install) i can't play anything.. :/ here's dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/320872/ . Can anybody help me? In Ubuntu 9.04 works fine.. please..
<ActionParsnip> fission6: some people run a whole virtualbox just for their precious itunes. Bit of a bloat and will cost for the license but should work
<fission6> damn so there is no way huh
<fission6> wow
<erUSUL> fission6: make them use an older version of itunes ?? seems like version 7 of itunes breaks banshee too https://bugs.launchpad.net/banshee/+bug/62842
<fission6> eh i cant twist arms like that
<fission6> this stinks!
<ActionParsnip> fission6: its a proprietary piece of apple garbage, i kinda expected it
<gbs-wes> virtualbox is free...
<gbs-wes> even the closed source version
<ActionParsnip> gbs-wes: windows licenses arent
<X3> janhaj: the karmic kernel is well bummed imo so get back to jaunty
<dassouki> virtualbox is awesome
 * dassouki loves vbox
<gbs-wes> lol @ ever giving more money to M$
<ActionParsnip> fission6: amarok may support it, have a websearch round, maybe a native app will do it
<trex22> ubuntu 9.10 is magic
<trex22> too good to be true
<gbs-wes> lol @trex22
<trex22> i'm sick of windows 7
<fission6> do you think i have any chance installing itunes under wine and just being able to using the daap / streaming functionality
<ActionParsnip> gbs-wes: any microsoft hardware ;)
<X3> erUSUL: any tips on how to get the .32 kernel upgrade without failing?
<mvalviar> hi I wanted to see what kubuntu is like. and install kubuntu-desktop. Now my gnome desktop is showing the fancy kde cursor how do I prevent this?
<X3> trex22: 9.10 is magic if you dont know anything about linux
<erUSUL> X3: if its silently failing i can not even make a guess at what the problem is.
<gbs-wes> holy crap, this broken note mix is the proverbial sh$%
<trex22> x3 i've used it too many times before it was much easier to learn than windows
<TheFuzz4> any hybrid irc people in here that could lend a hand?
<sipior> fission6: this may be useful to you: http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/53199
<trex22> the only thing keeping me with MS is gaming
<X3> trex22: Try custom set ups then come back and tell me how magic it is
<erUSUL> fission6: the fact is the its apple's fault it blocks all other clients and have used this tactics in all its products
<Bleupomme> hello, I just updated from jaunty to karmic and switched to ext4 and grub gives me an ugly error 13 with the latest kernel now
<erUSUL> fission6: for years
<janhaj> X3: Is changing kernel safety?
<trex22> x3 ubuntu is user friendly.. i don't want to drive my self crazy
<Hajex> please tell me how to retrieve 8.04 . I upgraded my system to 8.10 but many problems occur
<ActionParsnip> fission6: if you check the appdb, you will see other users experiences
<Halitech> Hajex, reinstall
<brianherman> hajex: do you mean downgrade?
<Whitor> TheFuzz4, what the heck is a hybrid irc person ?
<mbeierl> trex22: not to start any flame wars, but it must be said the MS produced an excellent gaming OS.  That was part of its problem though: giving direct access to the hardware in order to speed up games :)
<X3> trex22: like I said if you just install it form disk is fine as long as you dont need something like I do and dont work cause its buggy have to patch it manually
<brianherman> hajex:http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<X3> trex22: I dont do desktop installs
<gbs-wes> it took me nearly 6 years before one of my linux installs finally "stuck"... i tried it probably annually for years until fedora core 5... then switched to ubuntu.. been using it exclusively since. i almost like it even more than OS X at this point. in some cases, definitely more.
<erUSUL> Whitor: hybrid irc is a irc server daemon
<fission6> hmmm nothing is looking to promosing here
<X3> trex22: its all command line custom installs from minimal.iso
<fission6> gonna try aramrock
<Whitor> erUSUL, ok,thx
<trex22> x3 someday .. maybe soon ubuntu will replace windows as a desktop OS
<ax> I just installed karmic koala.. I have an older laptop and not a great video card. all of the status windows [wireless connected, etc] that pop up are completely distorted and just show up as a black blob of "noise" basically..
<trex22> i used pupplylinux many times because it's small and you can remaster the DVDRW once you make changes to it
<X3> trex22: lol u clueless
<trex22> and it runs from the system memory
<trex22> i wish they made the same to ubuntu
<X3> it can
<ax> any idea how i can get them to be useful?
<trex22> how?
<kyle6513> trex22, i never liked puppy linux for the sheer fact that the puplets are hell to get working :P
<IdleOne> !remaster | trex22
<ubottu> trex22: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<erUSUL> !ot
<gbs-wes> ax, go to system::administration::hardware drivers... see if there's anything proprietary missing
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<X3> google ramdisks
<trex22> puppylinux it's easy
<Halitech> ax, what video card do you have? what laptop?
<trex22> but ubuntu support wider selection of hardware
<trex22> easier
<ax> gbs-wes: nope
<kyle6513> exactly :)
<X3> trex22 stop talking crap
<ax> Halitech: I have an ati-mobility i think, it is a thinkpad x32
<Sneex> nyone here read Japanese and could help me get a mixed language site working? ?
<Hajex> brianherman : yes
<trex22> x3 man.. np man
<kyle6513> anyone here who can help me getting vector linux to show up in grub 2??
<ax> Halitech: ATI Mobility Radeon 7000 with 16MB
<janhaj> Is changing kernel safety (from Karmic to Jaunty)?
<X3> anywho have to go and do real work
<ss_> I have installed Star Dictionary for linux on Ubuntu 9.10, i want to find its folder (equivalent to C:\Program Files\StartDictionary\ in Windows) so i can copy a custom dictionary list in it. Any ideas?
<Halitech> ax, what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<brianherman> hajex: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ Download the image and reinstall
<ax> Halitech: 9.10
<llutz> trex22: pls take that to #clueless-fanboys , it's OT here
<Irakirashia> jrib Ok, reinstalled OOo and the first package on hang out is emailmerge, then binfilter, and ure was installed successfully
<trex22> llutz:  i'm not clueless thank you
<Halitech> ax, drop it and install 8.04 which supports the video card better
<trex22> i asked how to install ubuntu on 2GB of flash disk
<Hajex> brianherman : ok thanks
<trex22> not asking you anything els
<ax> Halitech: ahh.. okay, bummer
<X3> janhaj: changing the kernel is fine as long as u know what ur doing
<Halitech> ax, xorg made changes and ati dropped support and the open source drivers aren't there yet so 8.04 is a better option
<kyle6513> trex22, unless you intend to run ubuntu in ram i can see that flash drive failing soon.
<ax> Halitech: cool, thanks!
<erUSUL> !usb | trex22
<ubottu> trex22: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<X3> erUSUL: thx Ill do a full reeinstal and modify the minimal intall.iso to include the .32 kernel
<gbs-wes> that sucks.. for ax.
<trex22> np i already know what to do
<ax> btw, I usually run another wm [dwm]. I'm wondering, what is the network dock app called, the one that lets you select wireless connections and stuff?
<trex22> i used puppylinux and slax for months
<trex22> but i want ubuntu
<erUSUL> ax: nm-applet
<ax> erUSUL: thanks
<X3> erUSUL: Easier then going around patching masses of modules that are included and badly done on the release kernel
<erUSUL> X3: good luck then,
<ActionParsnip> trex22: i prefer puppy, but thats me
<gbs-wes> used to be obsessed with gentoo here.. just wasn't really worth it anymore.
<X3> erUSUL: thx
<kyle6513> anyone here who has knowledge of grub2 who could help mee?
<janhaj> X3 : and applications will work fine all?
<X3> janhaj: should be fine
<X3> google
<BluesKaj> !grub2 | kyle6513
<ubottu> kyle6513: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<X3> bah
<X3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<janhaj> X3 : ok.. i try it.. thank you :)
<X3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1296225
<kyle6513> blueskaj, i know about it, and why it was made, im just having trouble with it is all, some very...odd problems indeed
<fission6> is i tpossible to set up a proxy somehow to listen to itunes streams?
<X3> thats all u need to know about grub2
<X3> bye guys
<BluesKaj> kyle6513, ok what is your problem
<X3> 2.6.31-14 SUCKS
<frogzoo1> how to get kismet working with Intel 5100?
<gbs-wes> listen to how sick these beats are: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QILF939sNE#
<ActionParsnip> fission6: if they can stream using itunes yu can connect to it using xmms2 or vlc
<fission6> do they have to be listening to the exact same song?
<ActionParsnip> fission6: yes, the stream will come down to you
<WAtt||> hi all, i try to find a method to use cryptfs (ecryptfs) and active directory authentification. Could you help me ? (ubuntu 9.10)
<kyle6513> blueskaj, well, for starters grub2 is meant to find all operating systems you have installed previously and add them to the bootup list as per usual right? well I can see it has added my installation of "vector linux" to the grub.cfg file but, it never shows up in the bootup list?
<Hajex> brianherman : can u give me any way to solve upgrading problem ( audio , graphic adapter  , bluetooth ) other than downgrading?
<fission6> oh than thats not good
<ActionParsnip> fission6: you'll have to find out what itunes can / can't do. (mt bet is not much)
<Anorien> hello, can someone help me with this error, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/320897/plain/
<brianherman> hajex: upgrading to the latest version?
<brianherman> hajex: or just downgrade those specific packages
<BluesKaj> kyle6513, how many kernels and partitions do you have listed ...you may just have to scroll down the menu to find the hidden ones if you have more than 6 or 7
<Hajex> brainherman : I try to upgrade to 9.04 but give me msg that my video adapter is not supported
<brianherman> hajex: 9.10?
<Hajex> brainherman : also not supported
<kyle6513> blueskaj, i have 4 (which are displayed) which are the default ones that come with an ubuntu installation where there should be 5. and im sure that its not that simple as there is clearly enough white(black)space to accomodate atleast 6 more entries
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations.
<brianherman> hajex: Set your sources.list to this: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/sourceslist-for-ubuntu-hardy-heron-810/
<Fenix|work> Would it be considered a bug that rsyslog wants to log to /dev/xconsole in ubuntu-server when there is no X to use xconsole?
<Hajex> brainherman : ok
<brianherman> hajex: then run: apt-get upgrade
<brianherman> hajex: that should download the old package list
<Sorell> hello Fenix|work
<ActionParsnip> Fenix|work: i'd say so
<secher> ActionParsnip: Ok, so it was my monitor.. the thing does not supporet EDID, apparently.  Is there a way to tell xorg to use a partcular refresh and resolution and override the failsafe defaults?
<brianherman> hajex: and download the old packages from the server
<Hajex> brainherman : I will try and tell u .. thanks so much
<ActionParsnip> secher: i can give you my xorg.conf if you like. I use 1024x768 on an nvidia chip
<eagles0513875> !znc | Deathvalley122
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about znc
<eagles0513875> !info znc | Deathvalley122
<ubottu> Deathvalley122: znc (source: znc): an advanced IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.074-1 (karmic), package size 859 kB, installed size 2284 kB
<secher> Anyone, actually.  Is there a way to override the xorg failsafe defaults and force xorg to use a particular resolution and refresh rate?
<eagles0513875> ok that didnt help lol
<BluesKaj> kyle6513, i have to ask the obvious question , after editing grub.cfg did you sudo update-grub ?
<ActionParsnip> secher: http://pastebin.com/f54ad402d    you can change te driver line and such as you wish
<Greg^> hi
<ActionParsnip> secher: mines the same so I HAVE to use xorg.conf, luckily I'm smart enough to backup such files or I'd be screwed in karmic
<kyle6513> blueskaj, i didnt edit grub.cfg i edited the 40_custom file in /etc/grub.d/
<ActionParsnip> secher: you can omit the mouse / keyboard bit too as hal picks those up now
<kyle6513> blueskaj, then i used sudo update-grub
<Kottizen> Okey. When I installed Ubuntu I got GRUB. In grub there was one "Ubuntu", one "Ubuntu something else", one "Memtest" and one "Windows Vista (loader)". On my computer I have two disks. One with Windows Vista, and the other one with Windows 7 and Ubuntu on two diffrent partitions. The thing is, when I upgraded Ubuntu from the Upgrade program it did something with grub so now I got "Windows Vista" and it points to the Vista. Then I got "Windows 7", but when I se
<kyle6513> i first tried it with it auto-detecting the installation(which it did) but it still doesnt show up, nor with me editing the 40_custom file.
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: the other something is/was recvery mode
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: Maybe it is.
<Hamstah> Hey people! Just wondering, what app tells you which packages you need installed when trying to run an application that is not installed.
<jrib> Hamstah: you shouldn't need to know that.  APT will install required dependencies automatically
<diffra> I'm having a bit of trouble with sed... I've got some .rdp files i'm trying to change the resolution on, and the following isn't matching: 's/1280/1024/g'
<jrib> !software > Hamstah
<ubottu> Hamstah, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Hamstah: you'll find its: command-not-found   more tan likely
<jrib> diffra: then "1280" is not in your file
<diffra> jrib, but it is.  Do you think it's a character set thing?
<jrib> diffra: I don't know what a .rdp file is, maybe
<Hamstah> @Action: Thanks, that's prolly it.
<jrib> diffra: what are you running exactly?
<diffra> The files were created by windows XP's remote desktop application
<Hamstah> Yep, apt-cache agrees.
<Kottizen> Did someone seen my question and got a solution?
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: i saw the description. I didnt see a question
<diffra> i can pastebin an example file if it'll help
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: have you lost the entries for ubuntu in grub2?
<diffra> short plaintext file.
<Kottizen> Okey. When I installed Ubuntu I got GRUB. In grub there was one "Ubuntu", one "Ubuntu something else", one "Memtest" and one "Windows Vista (loader)". On my computer I have two disks. One with Windows Vista, and the other one with Windows 7 and Ubuntu on two diffrent partitions. The thing is, when I upgraded Ubuntu from the Upgrade program it did something with grub so now I got "Windows Vista" and it points to the Vista. Then I got "Windows 7", but when I se
<Kottizen> The question is in the end.
<jrib> Kottizen: you get cut off at "but when I se"
<jrib> diffra: sure, and the command you run
<Kottizen> jrib: ?
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: theres no question there the last bit reads as jrib says, pasting the same thing again achieves nothing
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: i would have read it wouldnt I as you pasted the same thing
<Kottizen> "How do I solve this?" = question
<jrib> Kottizen: there's a limit on how long your entry can be
<Kottizen> oh
<Kottizen> http://pastebin.com/md8543d
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: hence me asking, and hence why pasting the same thing is pointless
<sipior> Kottizen: fewer extraneous words would be helpful :-)
<rofl> hi. how to use gcc on ubuntu ? i tried to do apt-get install build-essentials
<rofl> but it doesn't find it
<Kottizen> sipior, ActionParsnip, jrib: http://pastebin.com/md8543d
<jrib> rofl: no 's' at the end
<LjL> rofl: it's build-essential
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: better, have you tried booting to liveCD to reconfigure grub2?
<Kottizen> Nope.
<Greg^> :)
<Kottizen> My Ubuntu works, can I do it from there?
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: i'd head there first, you can chroot to the installed system to see whats shakin
<Kottizen> And what should I type in the console to reconfigure?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zilla1000> hi, just upgrade to 9.10 and can not find package libtermcap ?
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: the wiki will show you
<Classic> #compiz
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip, ubottu: Okey, thanks.
<diffra> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d3f903a88
<kyle6513> blueskaj, is grub2 any good at dealing with reiserfs
<ActionParsnip> !info termcap-compat
<ubottu> Package termcap-compat does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> zilla1000: looks like its in termcap-compat but you may need a PPA for it
<LjL> zilla1000: it's in libncurses5-dev http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libtermcap&mode=filename&suite=karmic&arch=any
<coldserver> How do I redirect stdout to a different file, and stderr to a different file?
<om26er> have any1 tried flash 10.1 and found any performance boost?
<MythBork> has anyone seen a problem in Karmic where only the first user to log in has sound? I have been experiencing this since upgrade. I tried adding all the users to the pulse* groups but the issue remains. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: only on my work laptop, theres no 64bit one yet
<llutz> coldserver: cmd > stdut.file 2> stderr-file
<erUSUL> MythBork: are the other users in the audio group ?
<MythBork> erUSUL, yes they are
<zilla1000> LjL, got the libtermcap, thanks a lots
<rofl> once i manually configured a wireless network, how do i connect to it ?
<erUSUL> rofl: define manually; using /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Kottizen> Okey, I think I got it now. Look: http://pastebin.com/d44e512ba
<Kottizen> What should I do to find out where Windows 7 is?
<Mosx> hi, how do i enable https access for apache2 under ubuntu 9.10 ? or is it enabled anyway ?
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: theres a bug for it: grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb6.  Check your device.map
<BluesKaj> kyle6513, not sure , I'm using ext4 , check this out , http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/271959-when-installing-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-will-grub2-work-together-grub-legacy.html
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: Where is my "device.map"? o_O
<arthur_sr> hey everybody, can anyone tell me how do i create a new submenu in applications tab?
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: no idea, lets find out
<erUSUL> arthur_sr: right click in the menu choose edit menu ?
<sharperguy> I have a problem since upgrading to Karmic where I have xchat starting up at login but the icon doesn't appear in the notification area until I restart it
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: Okey...
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: /boot/grub/device.map
 * erUSUL wonders if grub2 has Device.map
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: does here with my clean install ;)
<arthur_sr> erUSUL, no no, when i install wine, for example, it appears in applications tab right? and i didn't had to right click anything, i'd want to create my own menu nad put there, understand?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: cheers ;)
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: single line; (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: The content is one line: hd0)   /dev/sda
<MythBork> erUSUL, no ideas? Funny thing is that if I switch to the other user and launch rhythmbox I get a light pop sound from my speakers. I also get this when logged in as the user who has sound, but music starts right after it. It's like it tries to get to the sound system but hen somehow gets kicked back off.
<chrisr> What is the easiest way to upgrade my ubuntu kernel to the very latest version?  I am using Ubuntu 9.10
<diffra> jrib: had a chance to take a look yet?
<erUSUL> arthur_sr: that works lacing **.desktop files somewhere... (dunno where ;)
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: but your output is all about /dev/sdb ....
<jrib> diffra: are you sure there is no whitespace at the end of the line?
<cognitiaclaeves> cd #vmware
<cognitiaclaeves> ack.
<amaro> alguem pode me dar uma dica para instalar o network simulation?
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: Empty.
<ActionParsnip> chrisr: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MythBork> chrisr, at the command line - "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade -y"
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: what is?
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: /dev/sdb is an empty file.
<erUSUL> !br | amaro
<ubottu> amaro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: its a block device, its a disk
<om26er> how to enable hardware acceleration for flash videos
<diffra> Fairly certain.  But at the same time, i'm not using 1280$ or 800$ so it shouldn't mind even if there is, no?
<chai_> hello i got a bug in karmickoala
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: Ohh... But what should I do with that? :O
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: you may have to install grub to /dev/sdb
<arthur_sr> erUSUL, that's what i'm trying to do, but i just used the Programming menu or the Other one, and i wanted to use something like My Menu, understand?
<brianherman> arthur_Sr: right click?
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: Okey... Via grub-configure?
<chai_> bug #422536: edac amd64 warning: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the bios, module will not load
<chai_> how to fix it?
<chai_> i dont have this problem when i use jaunty version
<arthur_sr> brianherman, i'm using a .deb file that i created, and i wanted it to create a menu in the menu applications tab, understand?
<cRUDE> who among here uses aspire 4930?
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: check the documentation, i'm not sure Ive never had to mess with it as I single boot
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: Okey, thanks.
<gyan> NEW project
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with the bug reporting tool....since i registered and reported a bug i am getting emails but im not sure what these emails are as they are just repeating what i have posted in the bug report
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: Do you mean sdb or sda?
<chrisr> ActionParsnip: Ok ive done that but i dont think any of the updated packages were a kernel upgrade.  The kernel i need to upgrade to is only a couple of days old, if that.  What do i do?
<ActionParsnip> arthur_sr: if you create a .desktop in /usr/share/applications    it will appear
<gyan> i have a new bug on port 139
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: sdb
<ActionParsnip> chrisr: find a ppa with it on
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: The file said sda, should I trust it?
<chrisr> ActionParsnip: whats a ppa?
<ActionParsnip> chrisr: or compile source (can get messy)
<cRUDE> room: any hope on fingerprint recognition?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | chrisr
<ubottu> chrisr: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<arthur_sr> ActionParsnip, and what should be the file content to appear as a new menu?
<chrisr> ubottu: are you an advert bot?
<ActionParsnip> chrisr: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas   will help search for linux-image
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LeonBrussels> Is there anyway I can dist-upgrade with the normal install CD? I am on a pay-per-MB connection and downloading the alternate ISO is not a good option...
<ActionParsnip> arthur_sr: read some of the files in there, they will show you the format
<Mandrew> hello does ubuntu 9.10 use Open CL?
<chai_> how to know if i got beta karmik or stable?
<arthur_sr> ActionParsnip
<sdds> On ubuntu 9.10  , i keep randomly crashing not sure how to debug it /var/logs look Chinese
<ActionParsnip> chai_: if you have updated recently its stable
<arthur_sr> i will try
<maco> chai_: if your updates are installed, youre on final
<maco> chai_: if you havent updated in a bit over a month, youre on beta :P
<chai_> ok
<chai_> ok
<chai_> but my main problem isbug #422536: edac amd64 warning: ECC is NOT
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: It said "done" now, I don't know what I did, but it seems to work. THANKS! :D
<chai_> enabled by bios
<sdds> any ideas ... i might crash any second..
<bentob0x> what's the name of that font that is used by gnome by default?
<grawity> bentob0x: DejaVu Sans
<sdds> On ubuntu 9.10  , i keep randomly crashing not sure how to debug it ?
<diffra> sdds: what kind of crash?
<LeonBrussels> sdds: Define crashing.
<cRUDE> anyone knows when will fingerprint recognition be actually usable?
<arthur_sr> ActionParsnip, i looked for Games.desktop or something like that but didn't was successfull
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: good enough for me
<sdds> LeonBrussels,  Sounds starts hanging computer reboots
<sipior> Mandrew: no, but you can try grabbing nvidia's latest release, see if it works for you.
<ActionParsnip> arthur_sr: look at stuff like gedit.desktop and nautilus.desktop
<diffra> sdds: have you run memtest?
<sdds> diffra, no
<LeonBrussels> Is there anyway I can dist-upgrade with the normal install CD?
<sdds> diffra, I have to reboot to run it?
<Halitech> LeonBrussels, no
<Mandrew> ok tnx sipior
<diffra> yeah, boot from the cd and select the 'run memory test' option
<bentob0x> thx grawity, would you know the one used by KDE4?
<arthur_sr> ActionParsnip, but gedit isn't a Menu in Application tab, is?
<sdds> diffra, Ok will do.
<grawity> bentob0x: No :\
<diffra> give it at least an hour or 2.
<Celkoranor> excuse me.. is there a way to run dotnet 3.5 applications using wine?
<LeonBrussels> Halitech: But the packages are on there somewhere, there has to be some way to get them off there? I am willing to jump through hoops...
<ActionParsnip> chrisr: found this: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc7/    use as you wish. I personally wouldnt unless your kernel is slow / not supporting your hardware
<bentob0x> np thx anyway grawity :)
<Byte> Divider on in any form ?
<grawity> arthur_sr: But it does have a line "Categories".
<ActionParsnip> arthur_sr: not sure, i dont use gnome
<starhash> arthur_sr: gedit is in Accessories
<Halitech> LeonBrussels, the live cd uses the squashfs to package the files which apt cannot read, you need the alternate install cd
<chrisr> ActionParsnip: Thanks. 9.10 doesnt work with some Huawei usb broadband modems, thats why im using it  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446146
<starhash> Halitech: can't you mount the live cd to read the files?
<arthur_sr> grawity, i know that, but this line puts it inside the Accessories tab, i'd want to create a tab like accessories but with what i want, with the name that i want, understand?
<Halitech> starhash, not sure, never tried it but dont think so
<chai_> help
<chrisr> ActionParsnip: so can i just "dpkg -i ..." those deb files and it will just work? with no changing of the boot menu or anything
<Irakirashia> jrib you still there?
<chai_> Imposible obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  La suma hash difiere
<cRUDE> what huawei model?
<GrifNeeya> Danish
<Irakirashia> chai_ go to #ubuntu-es
<Irakirashia> chai_ go to #ubuntu-es | andá a #ubuntu-es, allí hablan español
<Greg^> Q9000 kix butt^^^
<jerome> q. what is the package for java ?
<chai_> Irakirashia, anyone cant help me in -es
<jerome> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rhorse> has anyone tried to connect to Absolute Poker via java recently? Mine's not working today.
<vocx> Security updates are supposed to be checked daily, but with me even those are checked once in a while. Anybody has experienced this sort of delay? The updates appear normally but I need to run manuallyupdate manager.
<chai_> Imposible obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  bad plus hash cheksum
<SiVA_> hey
<SiVA_> I installed xfsprogs, but when I do: "modprobe xfs" I get "FATAL: Module xfs not found"
<klong> recommended graphical FTP client anyone? I am using regular old ubuntu 9.10 w/gnome.
<Halitech> klong, filezilla
<diffra> klong, gftp
<starhash> klong: nautilus works for sftp, too. some use gftp
<skyred> is it possible to adjust Ubuntu Server partition (not /) size through terminal? could anyone point me to the right direction?
<SiVA_> I'm using 9.10 karmic server
<vocx> SiVA_, what do you want to accomplish by doing "modprobe xfs"?
<starhash> klong: In nautilus (the File Manager), choose File: Connect to Server. It works pretty good, and it mounts the remote filesystem so all your apps can edit remote files, too. (You don't have to copy files over to work with them.)
<starhash> Also, vlc will play remote movie files mapped this way.
<SiVA_> vocx: I want to create an xfs file system on a device
<klong> cool. thanks guys.
<starhash> klong: In fact, the nautilus sftp is good enough that I haven't installed a separate ftp program on my current installation of Ubuntu.
<grendal-prime> heyguys...Ive managed to force version of 6.6 of network-manager on my dllmini and now the vpn section works.
<Greg^> gftp is the best :)
<grendal-prime> !!!!!!!!!! yaaaa for /me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaaaa for /me
<diffra> starhash, that's really cool, didn't know that.  file under: learn something new every day.
<dustin> Hey please dont send me to wiki, I have been there for an hour, and trying things for a long time. Here is my question: I installed Ubuntu 9.10 and grub didn't load Windows 7 properly (or I may have installed grub in wrong place, anyways, when I boot I get options for everything, but when I select windows 7, it dumps me back to the grub choose list, when i choose ubuntu it works, any ideas or want more information about it ask,
<dustin>  but that is a good overview.
<starhash> Greg^: want to share why?
<starhash> diffra: No prob.
<SiVA_> hrm... mkfs.xfs /dev/sdh seemed to work just fine.. I'm following a tutorial, and the first step before this was "modprobe xfs"
<diffra> dustin: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dustin> Well I have grub2, so there is no menu.lst ill pastebin my grub.cfg if you want
<grendal-prime> but now that goofy little update warning always says i have updates.  and when try to install them it never installs
<Greg^> g2g bb gl
<vocx> SiVA_, you have no desktop environment? Otherwise, I would suggest you to just use "gparted".
<PenquinCoder_> Hello everyone, I am in need of help trying to get Atheros Wireless AR928X working. I running Ubuntu 9.10 x64, I have tried using Wicd, compat-wireless, and current NDISWRAPPER and now I recieve the error ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready, in DMESG. I really need wireless to work, an yone have suggestions to fix this??
<SiVA_> vocx: no, just a console... it's a server
<diffra> Yep, that'd work.
<Fretegi_1> anyone ever set up a linux router out of an old pc?
<cdavis> Fretegi_1: yes
<diffra> Fretegi_1, indeed.
<grendal-prime> Fretegi_1: ya server
<grendal-prime> several
<SiVA_> maybe xfs is no longer a kernal module in 9.10 but part of the kernal?
<dustin> My grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/m6b1c69a1
<grendal-prime> iptables
<starhash> diffra: AFAIK menu.lst isn't being used anymore, It's grub/grub.cfg
<Fretegi_1> any performance advantage over just a plain jane retain router performance wise?
<grendal-prime> you have to enable ip forwarding.  also if you have never used iptables i would suggest you mange it with something like webmin..
<cRUDE> lsusb
<diffra> starhash, you're correct.  I've been using 8.04 up until this week, wasn't aware we'd changed GRUBs
<darkmattr> PenquinCoder_, i'm using the same wireless card with 32-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit processor with no trouble
 * dustin thinks he could fix this grub problem on my own with grub1
<darkmattr> PenquinCoder_, worked right after install
<grendal-prime> Fretegi_1: well throughput is throuput...the advantages are more in monitoring, traffic shapping, firewalling.
<vocx> SiVA_, you should probably note the date of the tutorial.It may be updated. Anyway, I don't think you would ever need to "modprobe" anything when you are just trying to create a filesystem.
<Fretegi_1> obviously much better control, better firewall etc.  ive set up iptables before and ubuntu server, just never as a router or home server
<haoyihuan> Are all here in China?
<grendal-prime> routing several differnt networks.. aliased nicks multiple hpysical nics ...all that sort of stuff
<cRUDE> PenquinCoder: try reinstalling network-manager
<haoyihuan> vocx?
<starhash> dustbin: startupmanager has been really useful for me. YMMV. That's the package name. It automatically sets up all your OS's when you run it.
<dustin> ill try it starhash
<haoyihuan> 这是中国的？
<vocx> SiVA_, I believe a good interface from the terminal is "cfdisk". You can use that instead of creating the partition with mkfs.xfs
<vocx> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<vocx> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Fretegi_1> right, i have been reading that WAN to LAN throughput on a pc turned into a router with linux with hot NIC's will have far better throughput than a retail router would, any truth?
<diffra> dustin: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reverting%20to%20GRUB%20Legacy
<diffra> (if that's really what you want to do)
<dustin> I would, but I really want to get through this problem on grub 2. I mean, if I run away from grub 2 all the time, I will have to continue doing that
<starhash> dustin: Oops, I've been calling you dustbin. Anyway, Startup Manager (in Administration) updates grub.cfg right when you run the program. (There's no separate option for updating.) You can choose the default operating system, though.
<TheCheeze> help? i get this error with today's update http://pastebin.com/dec72f75
<dustin> The problem is that it detects windows 7 loader on /dev/sdb1 but that is where grub is
<starhash> dustin: Hmm
<dustin> Windows 7 is sitting on /dev/sdb2
<dustin> but Windows 7 loads weird
<starhash> dustin: When you say "it" what do you mean by "it"
<dustin> grub
<dustin> grub detects
<NoraZoe> omg! i need some help i just go ubuntu can anyone help me
<vocx> By the way. I was using ext3 and grub1 in 9.04. After upgrading to 9.10 I feel the boot up process is significantly slower. Like the upstart and stuff they deployed now makes it slow.
<diffra> NoraZoe, just ask
<someyob> is it just me, or is getting adobe flash to work under UNR/firefox a pain in the ass
<dmc123> Why the HELL doesn't MSN work? I've tried everything... amsn, pidgin, empathy, emesene... NOTHING works
<diffra> TheCheeze, that's odd for sure.  is it repeatable?
<starhash> dustin: did you manually add the entries? I think Windoze wants to believe it's the first device. There's a grub option for fooling it. I ran startup manager, and it automatically added all entries. And my Windows XP ran fine, even though its the second drive.
<chai_> i did scan an army us ports and they sayme hunted!!!! :(
<dmc123> For DAYS now
<TheCheeze> diffra, am trying, but now the update manager is hung
<dustin> i got to get going, if anyone has any suggestions please PM me
<TheCheeze> will attempt an xkill
<dmc123> Is this a stupid joke by linux kiddies? Forcing people to not use MSN?
<dustin> what is the command starhash for grub2?
<dustin> PM me please
<dustin> tyall
<diffra> dmc123, i'm using msn with empathy right now.
<diffra> on 9.10
<chai_> i got grub 1.97beta, why????????'
<NoraZoe> well i downloaded it all the graphics worked and stuff now when i go to appearences it says none under visual effects and i try to click normal and it says it unable to do that
<IdleOne> dmc123: ask msn why they don't want to release a linux version of theyre IM client
<divider> NoraZoe: thats obviously a graphics card issue, what kind of GPU are you using?
<IdleOne> dmc123: you can also try amsn
<starhash> vocx: I have a clean install, very, very fast to boot (on a 4 year old computer 2.6 Ghz Pentium D). Just a data point.
<TheCheeze> diffra, it appears my update manager is shot now...
<fixxxermet> I want to have my ubuntu desktop clients authenticate against my windows domain controller for user accounts.  Could someone point me to a current (ubuntu 9.10) howto / guide for doing this?
<diffra> try command line sudo apt-get update ?
<akyapt> can any1 tell me how to restore back the settings ??????
<vocx> starhash, but did you partition with ext4, and grub2?
<NoraZoe> what is GPU? and it was working when i downloaded it then a few hours later it stopped working i dont understand
<starhash> dustin: I'd say don't bother with those arcane commands. Just run startupmanager (after you backup your grub.cfg file in boot/grub/)
<divider> NoraZoe: Graphics Proccessing unit. your video card.
<TheCheeze> all logging appears to be shot. terminal wont run and my pidgin window says unable to log
<haoyihuan> chinese
<cRUDE> akyapt: waht settings?
<starhash> vocx: No, ext3. ext4 writes metadata before writing the data.
<TheCheeze> be back in a few flashes...
<akyapt> crude:apperance
<diffra> fixxxermet, there's one for 9.04 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1253252
<IdleOne> !cn | haoyihuan
<ubottu> haoyihuan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<divider> TheCheeze: try ctrl + alt + f1
<haoyihuan> is there anybody chinese?
<NoraZoe> lemme check and c real quick what it is
<diffra> TheCheeze, are you talking to us from that machine?
<ridd> is there anybody from poland ?
<IdleOne> !pl | ridd
<ubottu> ridd: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<divider> !pl | ridd
<NoraZoe> INTEL GMA X3100
<ridd> ok
<divider> NoraZoe: Did you activate any drivers as of recent?
<vocx> starhash, by the way, my PC will turn 4 years old in February. I'm just saying it's noticeable. It boots slower now.
<starhash> vocx: By the way, my install is in a partition on the first 20 or so GB of the drive.
<ridd> i install ubuntu but my hdd was crash
<NoraZoe> yea the one to help me get on the internet
<starhash> vocx: Hmm
<ridd> i do not it again
<shled> How come my internet connection does not work until after I manually run /etc/init.d/network restart several times?
<divider> NoraZoe: so no graphic drivers have been installed? Then you need to reinstall your x server. its a snap/
<ridd> hdd cost 100$
<Delano-155023767> Hello?
<NoraZoe> how do i do that
<dual> If I want KDE in my Gnome Ubuntu, can I just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<divider> NoraZoe: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<divider> NoraZoe: do all that, then reboot
<vocx> dual
<NoraZoe> ok thanks
<Beltz> I tried Ubuntu about 2 years ago and wasn't crazy about it... but now Vista is driving me nuts. Anyway has there been much change in Ubuntu in tthe last 2 versions or so? Or just small modifications? ps - i dont really care about bundledd software personally...
<starhash> shled: Don't know how useful this is, but it's great having a router/firewall (netgear wgr614) to worry about the Ethernet/Internet connection. After that, Ubuntu just automatically connects.
<dual> vocx, yes?
<diffra> Beltz, what kind of changes?
<divider> -------------------------------------------------------who here needs some help?
<IdleOne> dual: yes
<Beltz> Interface changes, interface customizability perhaps...
<starhash> Beltz: I moved from Hardy to Karmic and I think I'm OK.
<diffra> 9.10 had a nice GUI update.
<vocx> dual, yes. You do not need to install the whole desktop. If you just want to run some programs, you need only kdelibs or something like that.
<Beltz> Performance, better options for custom folders (ie. thumbnail display vs details display)
<divider> dual: if you don't want gnome, download kubuntu. :P
<starhash> Beltz: It's better in small ways, not a radical interface shift.
<IdleOne> divider: how does the helpie know what the helper can help with?
<Beltz> Just stuff to make it more efficient using my computer
<Serendippo> Beltz: Ubuntu still uses gnome 2.x . but Kubuntu has the newer shinier kde4
<dual> vocx, I want to switch to KDE for some time just to try, without reinstalling
<Beltz> Ive had only good experiences with vista unlike many... but it keeps changing my goddamn folder settings and its pissing me off
<diffra> i'm noticing (i just upgraded from 8.04) that 9.10 boots faster and feels snappier and less bloated.
<dual> divider, I don't know if I want kde
<shled> starhash: got a router actually. worked like a charm before I upgraded to karmic. since then, I have the behaviour I described above.
<divider> IdleOne:  by asking. :P
<coupe> salve a tuttiii
<starhash> IdleOne: I would just ask your question
<IdleOne> dual: install kubuntu-desktop
<ridd> install programs on ubuntu is very complicated
<coupe> salve vorrei un informazione
<dual> IdleOne, :)
<divider> dual: I don't recommend KDE, I don't care for the interface, its too much like winblowz
<Beltz> is Kubuntu as stable as Ubuntu and therefore aesthetics are the only reason to pick one over the other (assuming a great computer)
<shled> starhash: I was/am using a /etc/network/interfaces + /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf configuration
<diffra> if you're big on themes, check these out as well: http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6&lang=en
<vocx> dual, yes, then you are good. You can use both gnome and kde. Or you can try KDE in a virtual machine. Either way you can try it.
<starhash> shled: By the way, I have not manual configuration on my machine. Just totally the Ubuntu default.
<dual> divider, I like how it has something like Devilspie built in
<coupe> quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate per u  amd atlhon 1.00 gh 256 ram
<Beltz> diffra thanks... I really want to make a l337 looking desktop - and i use that lame term only to indicate the intent clearer :)
<starhash> shled: I wonder if your old settings are coming in the way of the new autoconfig.
<divider> dual: you can install any kde app in ubuntu using apt-get
<dual> divider, and tabbed windows
<diffra> well, i'm using the 'infinity' theme on my dual monitor setup.  dead sexy.
<divider> dual:  what do you mean like a tabbed terminal?
<PenquinCoder_> Anyone able to please assist in getting Atheros AR928x working for 9.10 x64? Have tried many different setups, and cannot get to work now.
<dual> divider, yes
<shled> starhash: any suggestions how to possibly fix this?
<divider> dual: you can do that in gnome.
<dual> divider, how?
<divider> dual: right click open new tab. :P
<dual> I mean, can i tab gimp, xchat and pidgin in one window?
<coupe>  quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate per u  amd atlhon 1.00 gh 256 ram
<starhash> ridd: Installing apps is much easier than in Windows. In the latest Ubuntu, just click on Applications: Ubuntu Software Center. Older versions, choose Add/Remove.
<angelus> dual yes you can
<divider> dual: I'm not sure what you mean.
<vocx> !it | coupe
<ubottu> coupe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<IdleOne> coupe: xubuntu
<starhash> shled: no, sorry
<ridd> i install programs on ubuntu and mamy errors appears
<dual> divider, angelus like this http://www.undefinedfire.com/static/kde/window-tabbing.png
<dual> angelus, can I do that in Gnome?
<starhash> ridd: How did you install them? (With Ubuntu Software Center?)
<angelus> yup,
<angelus> you need the CompizConfig settings manager, get it from the repos
<ramiel> Byte
<ridd> i download programs from internet
<dual> angelus, I hate compiz
<dual> angelus, because I can't use it with devilspie, and KDE has both that and a Devilspie-like configuration tool
<dual> So I want to try it
<IdleOne> dual: you can install kde-desktop try it out for a while decide what you prefer. then if you chose to keep just kde see !purekde if you chose to go back to just gnome see !puregnome
<starhash> ridd: OK, so you downloaded a package file (with extension .deb)?
<ridd> rpm or tar.gz
<Beltz> Is it possible to do a taskbar like this on Ubuntu? http://img689.imageshack.us/i/shortcut.jpg/
<Byte> Havine troubles getting wireless driver working on HP Compaq 6715b with Ubuntu 9.10, this a known problem, or am I doing something wrong ?
<Beltz> wait wrong screenshot sorry LOL
<angelus> dual i dont know if you can do it without compiz
<dual> IdleOne, ok
<dual> angelus, I'll give kde a try
<amazon> amazon@ubuntu
<Tiders-> Is there any way to configure either ALL of UBuntu or just cedega to connect using completely a socks 5 proxy
<angelus> dual sure,
<starhash> ridd: Ubuntu doesn't use rpms. targ.gz can be used for manual installation, but I'd avoid it if a package is available.
<starhash> What's the program you wanted to install?
<angelus> but you only need the kubuntu desktop .... no need to re-install the whole thing
<angelus> dual ^^
<Beltz> Ok, is it possible to do this with Ubuntu, for the taskbar: http://img4.imageshack.us/i/shortcutcl.jpg/
<dual> angelus, yes, I am installing it now
<angelus> kool,
<ShayMor432> Hello , i would like to create a tar.gz archive of folder (that contains more folders and files) and i want the archive to be dived into 4.0gb parts how can i do this ?
<NoraZoe> so i tried that and it still doesnt work
<ridd> i dont remember yet
<dual> angelus, I've been using ubuntu for 3 years, but never really tried KDE, so I think it's time to
<divider> NoraZoe: well then your graphics cannot support Desktop effects.
<angelus> yep, i tried KDE ... just didnt like it :P ..
<NoraZoe> but it did support it
<divider> NoraZoe: you need to have direct rendering.
<ridd> should i bay new hdd and play with ubuntu again ?
<divider> NoraZoe: glxinfo | grep direct
<dual> Is KDE 4.4 out for Ubuntu yet?
<erUSUL> dual: #kubuntu
<starhash> ShayMor432: I believe the latest Archive Manager in karmic supports split archives.
<dual> erUSUL, yea :)
<llutz> ShayMor432: use tar | split
<ShayMor432> starhash: i see option of split when i press on the folder right click and compress but its disabled why ?
<NoraZoe> ok what was that suppose to do?
<starhash> ridd: That's what I did (instead of putting Ubuntu on my Windows harddrive). But you already have an Ubuntu installation, right?
<bastidrazor> Beltz: mIRC looks horrible :P
<starhash> ShayMor432: Hmm, don't know.
<ridd> my friends install deb file but he must he must download more and more deb file to install one program
<NoraZoe> it just says missing on display
<ubuntu_> xatcon
<devkid> hi! i want to file a bug to the main ubuntu project at launchpad, what name do i have to put in here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/null/+bug/484307/+choose-affected-product
<ubuntu_> hi
<divider> anyone been having trouble with capturing a 4 way handshake with airodump-ng?
<starhash> ridd: OK, but you shouldn't have to reinstall of Ubuntu just because of a package installation problem. Have you already tried to search the archives for your application?
<erUSUL> devkid: the package that shows the bug
<starhash> ubuntu_: Hi
<vocx> devkid, what kind of bug ould that be?
<starhash> ridd: What's the application? I'll search for it right know.
<devkid> thats upstart, but one of the developers or project managers told me to file it to ubuntu ^^"
<ubuntu_> starhash i cant find my boot loader
<ridd> mp3 player for example
<ubuntu_> did u remb me
<devkid> the bug is described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/null/+bug/484307
<jeff__> hey guys, i have a really simple question. what happens when i run "rm /path/to/dir" on a directory without telling it to recurse (i.e., using "rm -rf /path/to/dir")?
<divider> jeff__: it fails if the directory isn't empty.
<LjL> jeff__: it will tell you it's not empty
<starhash> ubuntu_: Ah, yes. Btw, do you have anything else on the drive? A windows installation?
<ubuntu_> yes
<LjL> jeff__: unless, of course, it is empty
<grawity> jeff__: mkdir foo; touch foo/bar; rm foo
<ubuntu_> vista home premium
<jeff__> divider, LjL: i see, thanks!
<starhash> jeff__ : why not try and find out (not on a real directory, just on a test dir)?
<ShayMor432> can someone please help me , i would like to create archive of large folder (20gb) using tar command , does tar have some flag for make the archive in parts so i can burn them to dvd cds ?
<llutz> ShayMor432: tar cz folder | split -b4G - archiv.tgz.split.
<NoraZoe> ugh i need help with my visual effects can anyone help
<Mosx> can i take ownership of a file with Nautilus ?
<shahzad_> hi to everybody! could you please help me to play a movie which require movie x player
<starhash> ShayMor432: -M, --multi-volume
<starhash>            create/list/extract archive
<divider> NoraZoe: Your desktop effects are disabled for a reason. I honestly think your GFX card isn't supported.
<bastidrazor> shahzad_: that would be a bad download of a fake movie. find a new torrent.
<ubuntu_> my prob is error 15 what i got
<starhash> Mosx: What happens when you try?
<shahzad_> bastidrazor: dear how could you say that
<divider> Mosx: what do you mean by nautilus, you mean non-terminal ownership control?
<vocx> devkid, I don't see a problem with the bug report. It seems correct.
<NoraZoe> well it doesnt make since cuz all of it was working before, i did try to do that compiz fusion thing and it messed up right after that
<bastidrazor> shahzad_: am i wrong?
<NoraZoe> i just want it to go back to the way it was
<shahzad_> i have downloaded dvd rip and then when run it shows me an error messge website link to download movie x player
<devkid> vocx, so what should i do now?
<divider> NoraZoe: thats why.
<starhash> ubuntu_ : But if it's your laptop, you should have the password for the bios, right?
<devkid> i reported it to upstart bug the developer changed it to null
<bastidrazor> shahzad_: exactly.
<vocx> devkid, check again
<NoraZoe> ok so how do i get rid of that to go back to normal
<ubuntu_> yes
<shahzad_> bastidrazor: so on that link i found also movie x player but it is of 2 dollor
<divider> NoraZoe: use the synaptic package manager.
<NoraZoe> where do i find that
<bastidrazor> shahzad_: it is a scam, find a new torrent.
<ubuntu_> so what else
<starhash> ubuntu_: OK, so just go into the BIOS setup, and change your boot options to boot from the CD first, then the harddrive. Then boot from the Live CD.
<divider> shahzad: sounds like you downloaded a pirated movie that is fake. Like the new moon rip.
<shahzad_> plz tell me some way to play it,
<danger_> Hi I have MAJOR issues after a 9.10 upgrade, it just will NOT boot. Can someone help me please?
<divider> shahzad_:  it's a pirated movie isn't it?
<NoraZoe> ahh ok i found it now what do i do?
<jeff__> NoraZoe: remove whatever packages you installed before it messed up. synaptic is in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<divider> NoraZoe:  in the search type compiz
<ubuntu_> then
<divider> NoraZoe: and then remove compiz
<starhash> General tip to everyone: Please don't run installs without a UPS. In fact, don't run anything without a UPS. Seems like a lot of people are having trouble with failed/botched installs.
<Mosx> ffs i just want to delete a file - how can i become the owner ? is chown the only option ?
<jeff__> starhash: UPS?
<cRUDE> chgroup
<ubuntu_> what next
<cRUDE> or sudo nautilus
<starhash> jeff__ : UPS = uninterruptible power supply. It's basically a battery for your computer. Every computer store carries them.
<soreau> divider: Why are you telling people to remove compiz?
<starhash> ubuntu_ : Just a sec
<cRUDE> Mosx: just run sudo nautilus
<soreau> divider: All you have to do is disable it in gnome-appearance-properties
<anoneemouse> hi... i just installed karmic on a dual boot and am getting a grub rescue console with an unknown hard drive error
<jeff__> starhash: ah, i should have known that.
<Mosx> #cRUDE can i configure the system to always do that ?
<Strogg> 'lo 'lo
<anoneemouse> can someone please help me... my system is basically a brick now
<erUSUL> !gksudo cRUDE Mosx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<starhash> jeff__ : Laptops, of course, already have a battery. But a UPS is also good for smoothing out line disturbances. Some have warranties to where if your computer is fried by a line spike, they'll pay for a new computer.
<danger_> please has no one any ideas on my upgrade problems with 9.04 -> 9.10 can't even get to a desktop :(
<erUSUL> !gksudo | cRUDE Mosx
<ubottu> cRUDE Mosx: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<starhash> anoneemouse: Please follow the ubuntu_ thread. It might help.
<bigern2009> hi i have a quick question, basically my headphone jack does cut the audio to my speakers any body know how to fix this??
<NoraZoe> ok now what????? i just took it off
<jeff__> starhash: how much would a decent one cost? anything to look out for specifically if i were buying one?
<starhash> ubottu: Thanks for the link.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NoraZoe> should i restart?
<vocx> devkid, your bug is filled in the package "usplash (Ubuntu)". Which means it is filled correctly in the package usplash within the distribution Ubuntu. The developer probably got confused. You are filling the bug in the Ubuntu bug tracker and not in the upstream one.
<anoneemouse> where is that starhash?
<Strogg> I'm a debian user that is debugging a Wubi ubuntu installation for his boss.  He ran the updates for Karmic, and the next time he booted, the system complained about not being able to find the root fs.   I've downloaded grml and booted off that, and found the ubuntu directory in the windows filesystem.  How do I go about fixing grub?
<cRUDE> Mosx: u must mean your / directory
<starhash> anoneemouse: I'm going to respond to user ubuntu_ in a few minutes. That's what I'm talking about.
<vocx> devkid, notice how the bug now has status "confirmed"
<anoneemouse> oh ok... thanks
<Strogg> or rather.. how is grub on wubi different from a normal grub install?
<Mosx> the files are in /var/www
<Mosx> gksudo didn't work
<cRUDE> Mosx: ah yes, you have to do that
<Mosx> when nautilus popped up it wouldn't open Computer
<Mosx> so i ended up doing a chown
<starhash> jeff__ I hardly ever run above 150 watts power. If you get a 300 watt (note: VA or Volt-Amps are different from watts) UPS, you should be good. Note: If you don't live in a power cut prone area, you don't need a huge UPS, just one that will give you a few minutes to shut your computer down.
<danger_> Anyone - please help!
<mauss> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<starhash> jeff__ : http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=72
<vocx> !please | danger_
<ubottu> danger_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Mosx> sure Nautilus should be able to change the owner given sudo password
<Mosx> surely ?
<cRUDE> Mosx: /var is in filesystem
<ubuntu_> starhash-u gona tell me somthing
<devkid> vocx, oh thanks it seems that launchpad has a delay or such, i didn't see the previous posts/changes before i posted my last message, thx
<NoraZoe> ok so i did that and i restarted now when i click appearances and go to visual effects it say compiz not installed
<reeher> My xorg.conf is blank.  I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure and dexconf to recreate it, and it is still 0 size.
<fcn> vlc shuts down for some reason: http://pastebin.com/d788ff414
<NoraZoe> and it wont let me click normal or extra
<reeher> Oh, my question, how do I force Ubunto 9.10 to create one?
<ChogyDan> reeher: if you are running karmic, that is supposed to happen
<soreau> NoraZoe: Whoever told you to remove compiz was an idiot
<jeff__> starhash: thanks. i just finished up building my desktop, so i'll definitely look into it (albeit a bit leisurely, as i live on a university campus right now and we have backup generators on campus)
<jeff__> as far as i know
<jeff__> haha
<vocx> devkid, yes that's what I meant by check again. Id est, refresh your browser.
<starhash> ubuntu_: (also anoneemouse read along) After you boot the live cd, you can fix your installation. If you don't know how to, just ask. If you think the installation was interrupted, you probably need to do it again. You can't just fix your bootloader since half your system files probably aren't in place.
<Tiders-> reeher, Are you using a Nvidia driver?
<erUSUL> reeher: Xserver -configure iirc
<soreau> NoraZoe: Install compiz and if you have trouble getting it working, come to #compiz and I will help you
<cRUDE> NoraZoe: your graphics card may not be supported
<divider> soreau:  his issue was compiz.
<devkid> vocx, sorry, i didn't understand it correctly, my englisch isn't the best ^^
<soreau> divider: That's why I'm offering to help him with it
<anoneemouse> starhash: my installation completed, then i got an error(no such partition). then i went through the guide outlined in #grub. everything ran without errors. I then get the no such hard drive error. Im installing from a flash drive
<NoraZoe> lol im not a he but thats not important
<soreau> divider: There is never a reason to remove compiz packages
<anoneemouse> the grub install even sees my partitions and all my installed operating systems. linux and windows xp
<NoraZoe> ok i will try to install it again
<advocate> help with this error   ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<ubuntu_> starhash - that this gona fix it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> does opera for ubuntu require any plugin to watch flv on line?
<jetienne> q. i just broke my X configuration, is there a way to force the reinstall/reconfigure of X
<advocate> help with this error help with this error   ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<starhash> anoneemouse: Hmm, I've had trouble with both installing to and running from USB (whether flash or harddrive). I gave up and went to standard CD to internal hard drive install.
<jetienne> U-b-u-n-t-u: goto getflash, download and install the .deb for 8.04
<NoraZoe> ok im installing compiz again
<diffra> jetienne, i think sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will work
<shahzad_> hi! i unable to run any video file on my firefox
<vocx> devkid, in summary. Ask the developer if the bug is correctly filed now, and then provide the information he may need. Just clarify things, since that bug has already a lot of traffic, mostly useless.
<jetienne> diffra: trying
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jetienne, thanks
<anoneemouse> starhash: what im wondering is since my installation completed there should be a way to just mount my installation and fix my grub configuration files
<ericrost> where should I file a bug that is an issue with ubuntu's default config for a package that doesn't track bugs on launchpad and points directly upstream?
<devkid> vocx, ok, thx :)
<ericrost> its a distribution config issue
<advocate> help with this error   ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<diffra> ericrost, maybe ask #ubuntu-bugs ?
<starhash> anoneemouse: Right, just run the live cd. Go to Places and choose the partition you want to mount.
<gizmobay> Does anyone have a solution to using samba to share a printer with WinXP? I have a Samsung CLP300 installed on Ubuntu. Everything was working before Karmic.
<anoneemouse> done
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, since I upgraded to Karmic, the colours of all the movies that I play are weird.
<divider> soreau: there is when it is confilicting with the build in desktop effects.
<SmokeyD> Reds become blue/green-ish, green colors are purple
<advocate> help with this error   ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<erUSUL> advocate: the program expected ppp0 to exist but it does not
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jetienne, I am using the 64 bit os....... it wouldnt install the .deb   suggestions?
<shahzad_> plz help, i unable to run any video on my firefox
<advocate> erusul need more help
<SmokeyD> it doesn't matter which program I use (movie player, kaffeine, etc)
<divider> U-b-u-n-t-u: is it a 64 bit application your installing?
<starhash> anoneemouse: Also the startupmanager program has been really great for fixing such problems. (I don't know if it'll reinstall grub, but it'll rewrite your grub.cfg, the list of OS's to boot). sudo apt-get install startupmanager. Run it and it'll update the list. Make a copy of /boot/grub/grub.cfg first.
<SmokeyD> and it also doesn't matter if it is an xvid encoded movie or a dvd
<jetienne> U-b-u-n-t-u: install 32bit version of ubuntu would be my suggestion. if not possible, google "linux flash 64", it is in the adobe research lab
<erUSUL> advocate: i need more info. what gives that error ? in which context?
<erUSUL> !details | advocate
<ubottu> advocate: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<starhash> anoneemouse: Good luck and stare at your command lines before hitting Enter
<soreau> divider: "confilicting with the build in desktop effects." ? What is that supposed to mean?
<divider> SmokeyD:  change your video output to X11
<anoneemouse> thanks starhash
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jetienne, ok divider adobe only listed one deb and it was for 32 bit and it wont install
<advocate> i upgraded to 9.10 and there is no internet connection
<anoneemouse> if all else fails ill just load the windows xp boot loader and edit boot.ini to load linux
<luciano> oi vc é homem ou mulher?
<divider> U-b-u-n-t-u: are you trying to get flash working?
<erUSUL> !br | luciano
<ubottu> luciano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<anoneemouse> Couldn't find package startupmanager
<SmokeyD> divider: where should I change that?
<shahzad_> ?
<advocate> and when i run sudo  pppoeconf and ifconfig PPP0 i got this message
<divider> soreau:  it means that he is trying to run "DESKTOP EFFECTS" NOT COMPIZ. He installed compiz as a boo boo. Not knowing Desktop effects would be disabled as compiz takes over the means of control.
<luciano> #unbutu-br
<kossan_> Anyone that can write users in the terminal and give me the output?
<divider> SmokeyD: are you using VLC?
<SmokeyD> divider: as I said: kaffeine, movie player, all of them
<U-b-u-n-t-u> divider, yes for 64 bit
<starhash> anoneemouse: Go to synaptic and add all repositories. (Settings: Repositories)
<SmokeyD> divider: the "movie player" in ubuntu turns out to be totem
<SmokeyD> but all of them have the same problem
<deacon_> i recently installed ubunto on 2 systems,one has the add/remove the other doesnt
<SmokeyD> I didn't have this problem before upgrading to karmic
<divider> SmokeyD: sudo apt-get install vlc
<starhash> deacon_: Add/remove what?
<deacon_> add/remove from the apps tab
<SmokeyD> divider: vlc is the only program that works?
<shahzad_> i unable to run any video on my firefox
<SmokeyD> I can't use any other program?
<[-jon-]_> hi why the hell did ubuntu overwrite the mbr on my windows install
<starhash> deacon_: Add/Remove is known as Ubuntu Software Center in Karmic, but you probably already knew that.
<deacon_> nope
<moparisthebest> [-jon-]_, why wouldn't you want it to? You can still boot to windows from GRUB
<luciano> al guem pode me dizer o que é isto
<erUSUL> [-jon-]_: it needs a bootloader to boot
<moparisthebest> if it didn't you wouldn't be able to boot into ubuntu [-jon-]_
<divider> U-b-u-n-t-u: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_1_p1_linux_111709.tar.gz
<[-jon-]_> moparisthebest: grub wont boot without having ALL disks pressent
<SmokeyD> I don't want to install vlc, I want to use the default ubuntu programs
<[-jon-]_> moparisthebest: hi i have multiple hard drives
<[-jon-]_> leave the windows one alone
<U-b-u-n-t-u> divider, ok trying it
<erUSUL> [-jon-]_: grub supports booting windows but windows bootloader can not boot linux
<divider> SmokeyD: vlc is the best video player on the market, it plays anything without fail.
<moparisthebest> [-jon-]_, I have multiple hard drives too, the only one grub needs present to boot is the one it is on
<starhash> [-jon-]_: Sorry. On the last page of the Ubuntu installation, there's an advanced button which will allow you to specify boot loader options.
<luciano> tem algum brasileiro aqui????????
<[-jon-]_> moparisthebest: I cant boot windows w/o my ubuntu disk present....
<erUSUL> !br | luciano
<mirela321csm> buna
<SmokeyD> divider: thanks for your help, but it is not the answer I am looking for. I am having a problem with totem/kaffeine/etc
<divider> SmokeyD: you can also you it as a streaming media server for your network, and use it as webcam testing program. :P
<[-jon-]_> starhash: thats retarded. they should be seperate installs. leave the other disk alone
<divider> SmokeyD: did you install the GStreamer Codecs?
<diffra> [-jon-]_,  how do you propose to switch between OSes on boot, then?
<moparisthebest> [-jon-]_, don't know why it installed the bootloader on another disk, that would be strange indeed
<Stefan> Hi, I have a question regarding opensync. The current Ubuntu package "opensync-plugin-synce"  seems not cooperating with bash command "msynctool"...anybody has a hint where I find a version of opensync-plugin-synce that works?
<[-jon-]_> diffra: boot to a different drive?
<kossan_> [-jon-]_: And where are you going to choose which drive to boot in the first place+
<[-jon-]_> the bios.....?
<[-jon-]_> MAN thats hard
<starhash> [-jon-]_: You can put a boot loader on a USB flash or a floppy to allow you to boot Linux. If you take the flash disk out, you're left with your normal Windows boot.
<cRUDE> SmokeyD: you can also try installing all Gstreamers plug-ins, but it will never be as good as VLC
<diffra> [-jon-]_, Fair enough.  Generally not the way most people would do it, but fair enough.  You can select how to install grub if you use the alternate ubuntu install CD.
<divider> Stefan: try just sync + tab
<albert_> close
<divider> cRUDE: agreed. Vlc is god.
<[-jon-]_> and grub wont boot without all 4 drives present
<albert_> exit
<[-jon-]_> even though only 2 are boot drives
<moparisthebest> does anyone have experiance with dnsmasq as a caching dns server?
<starhash> diffra, [-jon-]_ can also instruct grub where to install (or not) with the Advanced button on the last page of the standard install.
<erUSUL> !adsl | advocate
<ubottu> advocate: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<vocx> [-jon-]_, I think you should take this conversation elsewhere. No need to rant.
<[-jon-]_> sorry I like stuff screwing with other OS installs without telling me
<U-b-u-n-t-u> divider,  there were two files flash-installer and libflashplayer.so  what do I do with those?
<kossan_> [-jon-]_: ... It's not like it's hard to fix the mbr if you delete linux..
<moparisthebest> I'm having a problem with dnsmasq. I specify addresses like this, for example, 'address=/mediacenter/192.168.1.20', but a lookup for 'mediacenter' fails, where a lookup for 'mediacenter.' succeeds
<starhash> [-jon-]_ : Does your BIOS have a MBR protection function? Mine does, and after a MBR change, it'll ask if I want to keep the new one, or restore the old one.
<starhash> [-jon-]_ Highly recommended. Also protects against MBR viruses from Windows.
<llutz> [-jon-]_: use windows-cd to "fixmbr" and live-cd to write grub into partition after that, done
<[-jon-]_> starhash: mine doesnt
<divider> U-b-u-n-t-u: extract and change to the directory where you have extracted them, and run sudo sh flashplayer-installer
<U-b-u-n-t-u> divider, thanks
<allowoverride> Question: does anyone here run 64bit arch? what are it's limitations you have seen so far regarding ubuntu 9.10. i have not loaded 64 bit os yet, and i have heard nothing as to whether it is good of bad for ubuntu programs. are the developers satisfied thus far? links? input... thanks
<divider> starhash: I love having that feature, great against boot sector virus
<divider> U-b-u-n-t-u: is the installation starting / installing?
<skande> bonjour
<JayVee> Help pls. Cannot get X-window on Karmic.  "The configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly".  How do I repair this from a LIve-CD?  Please be gentle -- I am a newbie to chat!
<SmokeyD> divider: I found the solution, the problem also existed with vlc
<SmokeyD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/424864
<skande> hi
<starhash> skande: Hi
<SmokeyD> upgrading to karmic f***ed up the display settings of all the media players, so the hue was way off
<Zathara[oFF]> .
<SmokeyD> all media players had the same problem, giving me blue faces
<deacon_> starhash where is the ubunto software center in karmic of which you spoke?
<divider> SmokeyD: did you disable compiz? lol
<skande> i wanna write a keyloger, which modify syscalls . but for that i need to write a module , and i havent the capability CAP_SYS_MODULE .
<SmokeyD> what do you mean. I have compiz enabled now, but it wasn't after upgrading
<Release> hi
<Release> is there a live usb ubutnu?
<divider> skande: this is for ubuntu support, not for scriptkiddie tuts.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> divider, Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<U-b-u-n-t-u>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<pratik_narain> !find goo
<aresnick> Hi!  I just emptied out /tmp, but df -h is still listing it as full.  The disk usage analyzer says it's near 100% used, but nothing is listed as taking up more than 2MB on the partition.  Is there a need to update whatever df -h looks at?  Or is rm -fR'ing stuff from /tmp not enough to clean it up?
<ubottu> Found: debian-goodies, emacs-goodies-el, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc (and 59 others)
<divider> U-b-u-n-t-u: I'll check again. I'm 100% that is the correct version.
<skande> somebody say that i can modify directly
<U-b-u-n-t-u> divider, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<Stefan> still same question here..."msynctool --listplugins" does not list opensync-plugin-synce (though it is installed). I assume it is a SW version conflict, but do not know how to resolve it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I found this
<Release> is there a live usb Ubuntu ?
<skande> /dev/mem
<diffra> aresnick, are you using a seperate partition for /tmp?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but it only has the .so file
<starhash> deacon_: On the uppermost toolbar (the one at the top of the screen), choose Applications. Then at the bottom of that menu is Ubuntu Software Center. That's the easy way to install software. There are other ways (with more software) when you're ready for them later.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> where do I put it?
<aresnick> diffra: Yep
<divider> Release: get unetbootin and an ubuntu iso
<djustice> aresnick: run 'sync' in a terminal. then check again.
<SmokeyD> divider: the x11 settings were the ones which were messed up by upgrading. There the hue was set way off
<aresnick> djustice: tried that, to no avail
<diffra> what's taking up the space?
<Release> divider any minimal versions ?
<starhash> Release: You can make one. What are you on now?
<Release> dont need everything
<Release> win7
<divider> Release: of ubuntu? what size usb key?
<LeonBrussels> Release: Yes there is. You can make one from the cd, there is a USB creator in the System->Admin menu
<starhash> Release: What divider said.
<aresnick> diffra: No idea--I just rm -fR'd all of /tmp, ran sync and sudo sync, and still get tmp as being 96% full
<Release> 4gb
<Release> but i dont want to doenload 600 mb
<divider> Release: you can make an ubuntu key off that no problem.
<starhash> Release: You have plenty of space.
<Release> just a light system
<diffra> ls -hal /tmp ?
<aresnick> diffra: I'm using lvm, if that matters
<divider> Release: its build into ubuntu.
<deacon_> it doesnt have the software center on this one
<starhash> divider: How do you type so fast?!
<skande> can somebody help me please
<divider> starhash: Former blackhat. :P
<LeonBrussels> Release: Then you are better off with something more lightweight. Try a debian-minmal, slax, puppy linux, damn small linux...
<Release> guys i just need to boot a live linux OS and format another usb sticky with viruses inside...
<maveas> former blachat?
<aresnick> diffra: nothin-- cf http://gist.github.com/237105
<divider> Release: get dsl
<allowoverride> Question: i am using gufw to admin fw. i assume its iptables it configs. 1. are there other ports i need to open to access irc? currently i use 6667 default, and it appears i have issues with smb, not seeing network shares, and irc is harder if impossible to log into.  2. where does gufw stores its rules? 3. is there something i need else to add to gufw for irc and smb to be seen, because when gufw is disabled, i can see sh
<Release> ok
<divider> maveas: yes.
<maveas> Why did you stop?
<maveas> Changed to grey/white?
<allowoverride> for both my questions pm me. watcing this screen makes me dizzy ;)
<divider> maveas: Not as much money. and Yes grey/white.
<diffra> df -i /tmp?
<maveas> Cool
<maveas> Whom are you working for?
<divider> allowoverride: dizzy attack!
<netbook> How can I start catting a file halfway through?
<starhash> LeonBrussels: I think Release is OK, I have a full Ubuntu installation on a 4GB flash disk, and I even have a separate 1GB partition for FAT32 moving files around.
<moparisthebest> allowoverride, I've been using 64-bit kubuntu for years, since Dapper or something, and the only problem I've ever had is no flash or java applets in a 64-bit browser, but even that is solved now, I'm still on 8.04 but I'll be upgrading soon
<divider> maveas: I was freelance.
<diffra> netbook, try tail?
<maveas> What about know?
<epinky> !ot | maveas
<ubottu> maveas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Release> starhash ?=
<maveas> I know the most blackhats are "freelance" xD
<venger> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<netbook> diffra I want something like "cat -500linesin file
<maveas> Oh, cmon
<divider> maveas: ill be in ot
<allowoverride> moparisthebest: thanks for your input. so you would say, for net surfing it would be just fine? all plugins for firefox work that you have come across? thanks
<netbook> diffra can you help me out?
<aresnick> diffra: seems to be accurate--2% in use, see the same pasteurl, http://gist.github.com/237105
<diffra> you want to print all but the first 500 lines of a file?
<netbook> diffra actually i want to start halfway through a video faile
<divider> maveas: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<moparisthebest> yes allowoverride , all my firefox plugins work no problem, I've loved it for all these years, and I use 32-bit kubuntu on some other computers too and love that as well
<netbook> diffra i am streaming over ssh "ssh me@me "cat file"|mplayer -"
<starhash> Release: Just go with unetbootin, like others said.
<TheCheeze> ok i am back and REALLY have a problem now. i ran an fsck and now my gnome is completely broken. when i reboot it goes to a terminal environment and if i startx all i get is my wallpaper and blinking menu bars. does anyone know how i can fix this?
<Release> okok
<Release> thanks all
<diffra> aresnick, can you post a df -h /tmp in there as well?
<diffra> netbook, i'm not 100% sure that will work.
<shahzad_> please help me to run videos on my firefox
<allowoverride> moparisthebest: so does the 64 bit os run 2x as fast as 32 bit?
<diffra> videos tend to not like having partial files.
<starhash> shahzad_ : sudo apt-get install vlc
<netbook> diffra it is working now, but it starts at beginning, i want to start halfway through
<Chousuke> allowoverride: no :P
<diffra> right
<diffra> it won't like missing the first half of the file
<diffra> and probably won't play
<Stefan> found better channel to discuss my problem (opensync), bb
<livingdaylight_> ja hallo
<vocx> starhash, maybe he means embeded flash videos
<livingdaylight_> t'ja
<Chousuke> allowoverride: it's possibly faster at some things, though.
<netbook> diffra can you give me command to try out?
<TheCheeze> diffra was it you that waqs tryinmg to help me about a half hour ago?
<starhash> shahzad_ : What kind of videos?
<allowoverride> Chousuke: if you could explain in detail or point me to a link that would be great. thanks
<diffra> TheCheeze, among others, yep!
<livingdaylight_> i remooof wine but when i reinstall the previous application come back?!?! why is it?
<aresnick> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<aresnick> /dev/mapper/dror-tmp  368M  334M   16M  96% /tmp
<Chousuke> allowoverride: it's very technical, and I don't know the details :/
<aresnick> sorry!--
<blackxored> livingdaylight, drop .wine
<djustice> netbook: read 'man mplayer' for the 'starting point' flag. to autoskip to that area. you cant cat half of a video file. unless it's ogg vorbis.
<allowoverride> k
<diffra> i'm sorry aresnick, i meant du -h /tmp
<aresnick> diffra: done, same URL -- still reports 96% in use
<allowoverride> im looking for details
<aresnick> diffra: OK, gimme a sec
<netbook> ok
<allowoverride> for both my questions
<TheCheeze> diffra- any clue on the current problem i put up there? i am COMPLETELY stumped
<Chousuke> allowoverride: but if there's nothing that keeps you using 32-bit ubuntu (like wine), then you should be fine with 64-bit as well.
<advocate> where can i specific help with ppp0 setup
<allowoverride> gufw issue and 64bit vs 32 bit arch.
<diffra> TheCheeze, hit me with it again?
<erUSUL> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<TheCheeze> ok i am back and REALLY have a problem now. i ran an fsck and now my gnome is completely broken. when i reboot it goes to a terminal environment and if i startx all i get is my wallpaper and blinking menu bars. does anyone know how i can fix this? <-- diffra
<advocate> need help on :  CHAP authentication failed: CHAP authentication failure, unit 402
<Chousuke> allowoverride: though if you have more than 4GB of RAM you're probably better off with 64-bit in any case.
<allowoverride> Chousuke: so wine is keeping people back. what about vm 64bit windows, on 64 bit ubuntu os. should work?
<diffra> oy.  from GUI, try sudo apt-get -f install to finish up what it was doing when apt crashed?
<Mosx> files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled under nautilus are just links to files right? how do i delete them ?
<allowoverride> Chousuke: does 2-3 gb ram work fine with 64 bit arch?
<livingdaylight_> knoppix, this is ubuntu, not knoppix, ja?
<Chousuke> allowoverride: sure. it'll work fine with 32-bit too
<TheCheeze> diffra i can't run anything
<ha1331> Chousuke: why would x64 be better? just curious.
<Chousuke> allowoverride: and virtualbox can run 32-bit guests on 64-bit hosts, so no problem there.
<aresnick> diffra: Done!  Good call--bitten by the fact that "sudo rm -fR *" doesn't catch dotfiles and dirs--even though I removed .Trash-1000, .Trash-0 was still around.  Any nice way to catch dotfiles with rm?
<livingdaylight_> knoppix, bist Du der Klaus?
<aresnick> diffra: Thanks a bunch!
<allowoverride> i am considering this:  vm on 64 bit, surf the net, ubuntu os, mozilla products for mail and browse
<allowoverride> plugin support all around for 64 bit
<Chousuke> allowoverride: are there any proprietary programs you might need?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know where I ought to put the flash.so?
<Chousuke> allowoverride: flash has 64-bit support now but I'm not sure about skype.
<allowoverride> Chousuke: thats just it, i dont know yet lol.. and i dread to find out
<TheCheeze> diffra- if i head back to the terminal screen (ctrl f1 or whatever) it says "failed to load module "type1" and "freetype"
<ha1331> Flash works, skype works, have em both installed
<Chousuke> allowoverride: well, 32-bit is the safe bet.
<diffra> aresnick, rm .* will work... with much caution of course
<allowoverride> so to rephrase the basics most people use
<diffra> TheCheeze, in the terminal it drops to?
<aresnick> diffra: Right--but it won't catch everything that's not a dotfile--I guess I was just wondering if there was a flag, but I can check out the manpages or use a regex.  Thanks!
<allowoverride> im considering buying a new laptop to surf the net with
<Chousuke> ha1331: I don't know much about x86_64 but it has more CPU registers for one.
<allowoverride> and i have waited all these years for 64bit dev's to but up to speed
<allowoverride> are they?
<ha1331> allowoverride: Skype works on x64, just in case you didn't notice when I said it. Didn't point out I was telling it to you.
<allowoverride> as for specific programs, i think i will need it to be able to do those things 32 bit does.
<aksci> my nautilus crashes on mounting particular drives and opening folders! is it because of thumbnails? but it works great when i open it as root
<allowoverride> ha1331: got it thanks
<knoppix> hi
<Chousuke> allowoverride: mostly, yes.
<allowoverride> yah, if you put my name in front a pop up shows ;)
<DeathMetalDean> does anyone know how to install farsight2? I want it to be able to use the voice chat and the video call of amsn.
<ha1331> Chousuke: ok, didn't know that.
<Chousuke> allowoverride: proprietary programs are the ~only block you might have. all open source stuff is pretty much 64-bit ready.
<allowoverride> Chousuke: so what to you is the single/duo most important 64 bit does that you are impressed with and like )
<allowoverride> Chousuke: got it
<Chousuke> allowoverride: but in a pinch you can always install a 32-bit environment and run 32-bit apps on your 64-bit OS
<allowoverride> yah, not worried about proprietary stuff, unless pdf viewing is
<moparisthebest> <allowoverride> moparisthebest: so does the 64 bit os run 2x as fast as 32 bit?
<moparisthebest> absolutely not :P
<TheCheeze> diffra- hold on, i need to bring it to my router for a hardwire
<moparisthebest> but servers are faster, apache, lighttpd, mysql etc
<Chousuke> allowoverride: there are many open source PDF viewers :)
<moparisthebest> and as the compiler continues to improve so do speeds
<allowoverride> moparisthebest: so 64 bit you would say was build for servers?
<Chousuke> allowoverride: ubuntu even has one or two by default.
<moparisthebest> but I can't notice a difference in speed in the actual GUI either between 32 or 64 bit
<Chousuke> allowoverride: nah. servers are just the machines that usually have a lot of RAM
<thiebaude> hi everyone
<moparisthebest> you aren't going to notice a speed difference, unless you run a server that is
<allowoverride> Chousuke: im opensourse. but you mentioned wine, and some users like wine to play games and such. do things nix can't ... yet...
<allowoverride> moparisthebest: thanks, thats good input
<Chousuke> allowoverride: 32-bit processors get crappy with more than 3GB
<moparisthebest> I always use 64-bit for my servers, because I need the extra ram and it is faster for servers
<moparisthebest> but nothing wrong with 64-bit as your OS either
<allowoverride> ebay has a nice 64 bit xps dell is why im asking all this today
<ha1331> allowoverride: 64bit is built more for making money than for "normal" users. My opinnion tho.
<Chousuke> allowoverride: well, I think you should be able to run 32-bit wine if you need it. :)
<allowoverride> moparisthebest: point taken
<allowoverride> ha1331: got it
<Chousuke> allowoverride: but setting up the environment is of course extra work, compared to just running a 32-bit OS
<allowoverride> Chousuke: that would be for testing purposes. i have rid my env of doze pc/servers about a year now
<TheCheeze> diffra- it says subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned with an error code (2)
<allowoverride> << buntu lappy
<livingdaylight_> anyone know where hidden wine files are kept?
<Chousuke> allowoverride: I don't know how easy it is in Ubuntu, though.
<TheCheeze> sorry i cant exactly pastebin it while on a different machine :(
<livingdaylight_> i deleted .wine and removed wine but when i reinstalled it the same apps still show in the menu
<allowoverride> so next issue. why is gufw not allowing smb and irc to flourish
<Chousuke> allowoverride: I mean setting up an environment to run 32-bit apps on your 64-bit ubuntu. It is possible, just a bit of extra work :)
<allowoverride> i ordered the ports open... what am i missing
<TheCheeze> update-rc.d not found on PATH
<allowoverride> Chousuke: got it. thanks
<allowoverride> Chousuke: got links? howto
<allowoverride> just for kicks
<ha1331> allowoverride: I'm willing to bet that if you would install 32bit, you wouldn't regret it. There wouldn't be moment when you would be missing the "extra 32bits". By that I mean that there hardly is anything _you_ couldn't do with 32bit that you could do with 64bit.
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> jij ook hier ?
<TheCheeze> diffra i wqill be right back. if you can come up with anything please pm iot so i don't miss it. i am very lost and would hate having to reinstall everything :(
<allowoverride> ha1331: you mean 32 bit env on 64 arch. correct?
<Colonel_Panik> I have 4gig of memory but ubuntu says I only have 3.2 gig. Why is that?
<llutz> Colonel_Panik: 32Bit
<wiiguy> after installing nvidia accelerated graphics driver (96) on xubuntu after i restarted all i get is a black screen
<ha1331> allowoverride: it doesn't mean that I have something against x86_64, have it my self on my desktop.
<Colonel_Panik> llutz, no 64 bit
<ha1331> allowoverride: yeah, that's what I ment :)
<Chousuke> allowoverride: unfortunately not. I haven't configured such a system myself :/
<allowoverride> ha1331: got it. just confirming
<allowoverride> Chousuke: ic
<Arabian> :)
<wiiguy> after installing nvidia accelerated graphics driver (96) on xubuntu after i restarted all i get is a black screen < does anybody know what i should do ?
<Alb> Hi, I'm having some problems with my live cd of ubuntu 9.10
<moparisthebest> there is nothing extra about setting up a 64-bit ubuntu to run 32-bit apps, it 'just works'
<unimatrix> how do i measure how long a command takes to execute in shell, in milliseconds?
<skrite> unimatrix, time command
<diffra> unimatrix, time /usr/bin/command -argument
<llutz> unimatrix: time cmd
<ha1331> allowoverride: If you decide to go with the 64bits, you just might need to do more googling on occasions where 32bit would just work.
<unimatrix> time isn't accurate enough, it only shows up to 0.00s
<wiiguy> nobody knows ?
<allowoverride> does the ubuntu 9.10 site have 64 bit support? or the forums. its pretty hard to find info there 50% of the time for my issues.
<Colonel_Panik> allowoverride, check out getlibs in Ubuntu
<allowoverride> 32 bit wise, now im wondering about 64 forums
<slacker_nl> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<allowoverride> Colonel_Panik: good info, thanks
<wRenick> Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w
<amzAw> Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w
<eODAwg> Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w
<Tubi9> Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w
<nBilly> Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w Arab Cr3w
<slacker_nl> :/
<djustice> lol
<diffra> That was pointless
<wiiguy> after installing nvidia accelerated graphics driver (96) on xubuntu after i restarted all i get is a black screen < does anybody know what i should do ?
<Colonel_Panik> allowoverride, it allows force install of 32bit apps and then gets the missing 32 bit libs from the repo
<djustice> wiiguy: dunno. try deleting .config/compiz ? or maybe even ~/.*. or try fixing your driver?
<slacker_nl> !eol-upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eol-upgrade
<moparisthebest> unimatrix, 'date +%N; commandyouwanttorun; date +%N' would give you nanoseconds?
<wiiguy> djustice how can i do that when i cant even start it ?
<slacker_nl> how can one learn the bot something?
<unimatrix> moparisthebest: oh, let me try that
<djustice> when you get the black screen, press ctrl+alt+f1. login. then run 'rm ~/.config/compiz -r'
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<wiiguy> ok will try
<allowoverride> Colonel_Panik: great, thanks
<allowoverride> how bout graphic card support? for 64 os
<allowoverride> webcams, and audio/speakers
<allowoverride> the basics
<allowoverride> card readers
<allowoverride> so forth
<aksci> my nautilus crashes on mounting particular drives and opening folders! is it because of thumbnails? but it works great when i open it as root
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<moparisthebest> allowoverride, the nvidia driver works great
<Colonel_Panik> allowoverride, my Nvidia works, my card readers all work. My tv card works
<allowoverride> ya know, im totally through with ati
<mclur3> stupid kids. attend school instead of bugging this channel
<moparisthebest> everything else needed for my computer came with kubuntu
<djustice> aksci: it's your user's settings then. there are probably more misconfigurations too. sudo misuse. make a new user account.
<allowoverride> whats the best way to find out, in order if a device will work or not. whats the process on ubuntu site
<Byte> lucky. Try sitting around sulking without a wireless driver
<odder7> is there anybody who can help me? I haven't installed anything today and I cannot login to Ubuntu; I am able to login to the (weird) recovery mode only
<djustice> mclur3: heyheyhey. at least they are trying to learn. ;]
<ha1331> allowoverride: was just about to say that what ever you do, just avoid ati and you'll be ok :)
<moparisthebest> allowoverride, chances are, for the most part, if it works on 32-bit it will work on 64-bit
<shahzad_> help me please to run videos in firefox
<Colonel_Panik> allowoverride, my HP printers work, my old old umax scsi scanner works
<moparisthebest> exceptions are some wireless cards that require pre-compiled firmware and stuff
<Strogg> is update-grub still the way you should be upgrading your grub install?
<allowoverride> well i got ati to work on this lappy no prob. but still... i have heard nvidia is the linux way
<moparisthebest> not pre-compiled really, proprietary
<djustice> shahzad_: installed the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package yet?
<bcurtiswx_> is there a room for people at UDS?
<Byte> shahzad_ Download Adobe Flash plugin for Firefox.
<moparisthebest> (ie, we can't recompile it)
<wiiguy> djustice it says there is no such file/directory
<Colonel_Panik> allowoverride, get the beta 64bit flash from Adobe
<allowoverride> thanks to all who respond, in advance. i will try to answer and query at this time. all input appreciated big time. thanks
<allowoverride> k
<Colonel_Panik> allowoverride, unless you gotta be GNU
<shahzad_> dfustice: ye i have insalled
<LjL> bcurtiswx_: #ubuntu-uds
<aksci> djustice: how do i clear all the settings? i cannot create a new user, too much wastage of time! and what do you mean by sudo misuse?
<djustice> wiiguy: that's not good. :P. make a new user account ('sudo adduser'). then try that user. see if it still fails. if so, you must fix your driver.
<allowoverride> Colonel_Panik: what do you mean?
<allowoverride> linux is the kernel, the rest is GNU
<allowoverride> my understanding
<Colonel_Panik> Adobe flash is propriatory software
<shahzad_> djustice a few videos are being displayed but more of them are not, like on youtube
<djustice> aksci: you have permissions fail in your ~. a new user takes no time at all rly... but 'sudo rm ~/.*' will erase your users settings to default.
<Skate[9]> is there any way to fix my file permission which show as '-????????? ? ? ? ?'
<ha1331> allowoverride: the rest is not gnu, lot's of things are but not rest.
<Skate[9]> i have tried sudo chown -R and sudo cmhmod -R
<allowoverride> ha1331: for most apps, all to me lol
<allowoverride> but yes
<llutz> Skate[9]: do fsck
<Zane2> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and im not seeing anymore login screen choises, is this normal? as i had a fue in the 9.04 and i like the black defualt one it had
<djustice> shahzad_: hm. dunno. :)
<Skate[9]> llutz, -a?
<ctuininga> A little help?  Can't get a bunch of video files (that worked fine under jaunty) to play.  .wmv files, .avi files, etc.  I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, updated with the "proposed" repository, installed all the gstreamer plugins, tried playing with both totem-gstreamer and vlc.  I keep getting "Internal data stream error" and other similar messages.
<allowoverride> i agree, as i will not be able to say what is or isnt for All things lol
<llutz> Skate[9]: check your filesystem
<Mosx> apache2-ssl-certificate is missing
<Skate[9]> llutz, fsck -a?
<shahzad_> djustice: please tell me then what should i do now
<soreau> wiiguy: Are you having trouble getting compiz running?
<livingdaylight_> what is the way to unzip .7z ?
<xikteny> Skate[9], What is the file in question?
<llutz> Skate[9]: 1st see what is reported without
<shahzad_> plzzzz help me to display videos on firefox
<djustice> shahzad_: run firefox in a terminal, go to youtube, read the output. maybe reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras? flash either works or it doesnt rly... it may also be your video card...
<Skate[9]> xikteny, all of the folders in my home directory are owned by me and have correct permissions, but the sub folders and files all have blank permissions and owner / group
<arand> livingdaylight_: install 7zip, should be available in add/rem/softcentre
 * ctuininga is feeling rather frustrated with Karmic so far.  :(
<jak> Hi when trying to load ubuntu it sais init: mountall main process(600) terminated with status 1
<livingdaylight_> arand, ja there are two one says full so i chose that one
<nawi2010> quit
<jak> and doesnt boot up
<allowoverride> brb
<an0nmat1r> shahzad_: video as in utube? install java and flash plugins
<knoxville_> What is the menu, so if I right click on the desktop, a menu will pop up?
<djustice> ctuininga: why would you update to proposed? you should expect your system to break then. install the mplayer codec binary?
<Skate[9]> xikteny, i have tried to create a new folder and a new document, and that works, i have also tried sudo cp -R --no-preserve=all old_folder new_folder and it remains the same
<wiiguy> djustice again no file found (but i did get something like screen this time though, did not know what it was) :/
<shahzad_> an0nmatlr: i have installed but result same
<BluesKaj> ctuininga, making a broad statement like that doesn't help, be more specific
<ctuininga> djustice, because I saw that as a potential solution to the issues I'm having (posted in the forums)
<xikteny> Skate[9], Yeah, that sounds pretty weird.
<cbeebie> How do I read the man pages at manpages.ubuntu.com? I can find the compressed pages (like cat.1.gz) but when I open them I just get the unformatted nroff markup. How do I see the formatted man pages?
<ctuininga> Can't get a bunch of video files (that worked fine under jaunty) to play.  .wmv files, .avi files, etc.  I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, updated with the "proposed" repository, installed all the gstreamer plugins, tried playing with both totem-gstreamer and vlc.  I keep getting "Internal data stream error" and other similar messages.
<jak> Hi when trying to load ubuntu it sais init: mountall main process(600) terminated with status 1 and doesnt boot anymre after logo :(
<Skate[9]> lol
<xikteny> Skate[9], Maybe you should do an fsck.
<Skate[9]> xikteny, i just did
<Skate[9]> clear a few orphaned inodes
<ctuininga> BluesKaj, that's the problem at the moment.
<odder7> jak: I have a similiar problem but nobody here seems to give a fck
<shahzad_> plzzz help to display youtube videos on firefox
<aksci> djustice: any particular solution rather than clearing up all of my config files? tried removing .nautilus but didn't help!
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville_, in gnome alt f1 gets you menu
<BluesKaj> ctuininga, do you have the medibuntu repos ?
<ctuininga> BluesKaj, yup
<jak> @odder7 yeah I already used 2 instalation CDs and everytime the same
<Skate[9]> lol, my folders are all just missing the execute bit
<ctuininga> and w64codecs and non-free-codecs
<shahzad_> is there anybody who could help me to display youtube videos
<knoxville_> Colonel_Panik: Yeah okay, but I was looking for right click on desktop/wallpaper, and the menu will pop up
<diffra> jak: on boot or loading the livecd>?
<jak> @diffra live CD worked but after installing error happens
<bumblebird> hi what's the easiest way to get all outgoing TCP to route out a specific interface, but leave everything else how it is?
<odder7> diffra: I have this error at boot
<BluesKaj> ctuininga, gstreamer can be a roadblock sometimes , also make sure you have ia32-libs and w32codecs if you're on a 64 bit pc
<xikteny> Skate[9], That was all?
<Skate[9]> xikteny, yup :)
<jak> @diffra odder and me seem to have same problem
<obiwan_> hey guys i  got like 2k lines with a dcc bounceattack.txt 95 mb from many different nicks, anybody knows what the heck that is?
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville_, depends on your window manager, some work like that mwvm does ha
<shahzad_> is there anybody who could help me to display youtube videos on firefox
<xikteny> Skate[9], Hmmm. Well, glad you figured it out. Sorry, I didn't have any real suggestions. :)
<knoxville_> Colonel_Panik: I did not get it! :)
<ctuininga> BluesKaj, I have ia32-libs installed, but w32codecs isn't in any of my repositories?
<Skate[9]> xikteny, thats cool, im just glad its fixed
<Byte> shahzad_ What is the problem ?
<DrS> hi can any help ?
<jak> @diffra fsck also sais that drive is "clean"
<arand> livingdaylight_: that should work (the "full" version), then you should be able to manipulate 7zip archives using the normal archive manager (file-roller)
<Strogg> Question question.  Does grub2 support booting from loop devices?
<ctuininga> BluesKaj, The apt line is: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free
<shahzad_> byte: i unable to view more of the videos on firefox
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville_, I haven't even tried  those old simple managers in a long time they were fast and low on memory usage but they had to be for the hardware the were made for
<Byte> Shahzad_ What exacty happens when you try to start a video ?
<dajhorn> Strogg: Probably not.  Why do you want to do this?
<BluesKaj> ctuininga, yeah , i guess there's something wrong
<shahzad_> Byte: i unable to watch more of the videos on my firefox. for example on youtube no video is being run
<Strogg> dajhorn: it's a wubi ubuntu thing.. it seems it upgraded to grub2... hrmmm
<knoxville_> Do anyone know how to remove window borders?
<Strogg> or rather.. my boss updated it to grub2 without realizing, I guess
<ctuininga> BluesKaj, With the medibuntu repo you mean?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> where do I put the flash.so file for firefox?
<Byte> shahzad_ Does it load at all, or does it only show a link asking you to download Flash Player ?
<Strogg> dajhorn: how difficult is it to downgrade to grub legacy?
<dajhorn> Strogg: You'll probably need to go through the motions of doing a wubi repair.
<dajhorn> Strogg: No harder than any other boot loader reinstallation.
<Strogg> dajhorn: Ok.. I'll look for info on that.  thanks
<jedi06> is there any software for optimizing website tools for search engines rankings.
<shahzad_> Byte: when i click on a video link on youtube, just a black screen is comes out on the area of video
<Byte> Shahzad Try getting new flash-player addon for Firefox. Make sure it is the right one for your operating system.
<BluesKaj> ctuininga, no , your setup needs a fix but unfortunately I don't know what it could be , sorry .
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville_, I have done it accidentally by killing the window decorator
<shahzad_> Byte: i have tried it again n again. tell me any link which could be best for it
<ctuininga> BluesKaj, Wow - this is a fresh install, from today.  :/
<arand> U-b-u-n-t-u: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> arand, and thats all I need to do to install flash?
<NaN> Ok guys, I have a small problem, the ofed package falsely depends on the mpitests package, which depends on openmpi1
<NaN> I'm trying to install ofed without installing openmpi1, since I've compliled my own openmpi
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville_, like switching from GTK2 to metacity and not having metacity installed, duh
<NaN> Any suggestions how to install a package without installing it's dependencies?
<NaN> i.e. I'd like to just install mpitests
<xikteny> NaN, look into pachage 'equivs'
<LjL> NaN: doesn't the fact it has dependencies mean those are required to run it?
<arand> U-b-u-n-t-u: put the libflashplayer.so file in that dir, make sure other flash is uninstalled properly, and it should work after restarting firefox.
<NaN> LjL: it's a mistake
<NaN> ofed doesn't really need mpi
<NaN> mpi needs ofed
<U-b-u-n-t-u> arand, how do I uninstall the others?
<Colonel_Panik> NaN try man apt-get and look at the various flags like force etc.
<Byte> Shahzad_ http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/  - On the lower half of the page there is a rolldown menu, push it and choose .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+
<LjL> NaN: equivs should do the trick
<xikteny> NaN, yes, equivs is what you need.
<arand> U-b-u-n-t-u: start synaptic, search for " flash ", make sure none of the results are installed
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<NaN> ok
<livingdaylight_> does anyone else find that on bootup you hear the drumroll before actually arriving at your login page?
<Skate[9]> or dpkg-query -l | grep flash
<Colonel_Panik> NaN,  remember something like --no-depends but my recall mode sucks
<NaN> Colonel_Panik: that's for rpm
<odder7> I am encoutering a problem like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304727 but modyfing the splash line doesn't help, any ideas what to do?
<Colonel_Panik> NaN see, I told you my recall sucks you were warned ha
<NaN> :)
<NaN> Thanks guys, equivs looks right
<laz__> Sorry guys, noob question, I'm sure it's an easy fix: terminal's not liking my password for sudo, and I cant get my flash drive to mount.  all i want to do is mount an iso thats on my flash drive :'( been a few years since i messed with tux so I'm kinda rusty
<dajhorn> odder7:  Remove both the 'splash' and 'quiet' lines from the kernel boot line when you do that test.
<pepee> hi
<pepee> sensors command is not showing fan rpm's, voltages
<pepee> but it was doing it in jaunty
<_talon> in ubuntu 9.10 i only see postscript (.ps) as a print to file option in OO.org. How can I get it to list pdf as an option?
<_talon> note: i don't want to use the native OO.org export to pdf
<llutz> _talon: install cups-pdf
<_talon> llutz: thanks
<laz__> No one?  I'm sure it's an easy fix, i just need some direction.  Xubuntu Karmaic.  auth fail for su with my pass.  Am i missing something?
<_talon> llutz: this should be in by default
<koskoz> hi everyone, I've got a problem with the latest version, 9.10, I can't get my Alt Gr key working
<llutz> laz__: use sudo
<laz__> i did
<greezmunkey> laz__, try sudo
<odder7> dajhorn: it seems to log me in to recovery mode, as I see (initramfs) at the beginning of my prompt
<frost__> wow pretty cool. first time using irssi
<laz__> I've tried sudo no go
<laz__> my flash drive is no longer mounting also
<laz__> this is a fresh install, not more than 6 hours old
<llutz> laz__: check that you are member of group "adm"
<RRockon> Hi, when I insert a CDROM ubuntu doesn't mount it. I wasn't able to install from a CD either, maybe they're related?
<Strogg> Does anyone have a grub config file for wubi I can steal?
<laz__> you try a diff drive?
<RRockon> it works fine in Windows btw
<Strogg> I've got grub-legacy installed now.. I just need to configure it to work with wubi
<Colonel_Panik> laz__, your problem is catch 22 you have to sudo to fix sudo. check ubuntu web site for lost password help. It involves booting a live cd and removing the password in /etc/password or shadow or something
<tomicide> hello
<dajhorn> odder7:  If you start the regular kernel line without 'splash' or 'quiet', then you could get a hint whether you've got a kernel problem or an X11 problem.  If you're comfortable doing so, then ask the recovery menu to reconfigure X11, which will overwrite the configuration that works with the old kernel.
<homoboy> hello
<adi1> hi all. after a forced shutdown of windows xp i cant boot again in xp and from ubuntu i cant access the ntfs partition...
<erUSUL> Colonel_Panik: laz__ is much easier then that. simply boot into recovery mode (in grub) drop to a root shell and run « passwd your_user »
<adi1> anyone can help?
<joljam>  /join #opengl
<adi1> my laptopis on dual boot xp ubuntu
<erUSUL> adi1: that's a windows problem ask in ##windows
<laz__> colonel_panik: really?  how when this is a brand new install?
<adi1> nope
<piotr__> does grub start?
<joljam> /join #opengl
<adi1> thats a grub issue
<adi1> grub starts ok
<skpl> can someone tell me why my right click doe4s not work in ubuntu 9.10?
<laz__> erUSUL: will do brb to bring results ty
<odder7> dajhorn: as far as I see, there is a limited number of commands there -- it is a BusyBox built-in shell (ash)
<Colonel_Panik> laz__, try what erUSUL says :)
<piotr__> right click works fine on my eee 1000h
<odder7> dajhorn: anyway, I have nothing to lose so would you mind telling me how to do this?
<erUSUL> adi1: not a grub nor ubunt issue your ntfs is messed up doe to the forced shtdown. you have to run checkdisk on the ntfs partition ask in ##windows for help
<homoboy> I recently installed roller coaster tycoon 3 through wine, and it is now saying that I do not have the minimum system requirements to run the program, when this computer has a 512mb graphics card and 3.0 ghz dual core processor. Any suggestions?
<piotr__> if you can not see the xp partition - check the fstab and mtab
<tomicide> how sad am I, I haven't booted into my xp portion in 5 months
<_talon> llutz: it doesn't work
<adi1> what to do in fstab
<_talon> llutz: print to pdf is still not available
<adi1> ?
<knoxville_> what is the keys to minimize maximize windows?
<erUSUL> !appdb | homoboy
<ubottu> homoboy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jak> Ubuntuu boot now hangs while "*Checking battery state..." whats wrong??
<amy_> hello
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<amy_> can anyone tell me how i can retrieve my username and password please?
<jak> Ubuntuu boot now hangs while "*Checking battery state..." whats wrong??
<adi1> so anyone can guide me through a ntfs gone bad recovery... thanks
<dajhorn> odder7: If you're running Karmic, then you should get a recovery menu when choose the (recovery) option at boot time.
<Warwick> i agree eulalia
<amy_> i want to retrieve my username and password
<amy_> does anyone know how to retrieve it
<amy_> I have lost my username and password
<erUSUL> amy_: boot into recovery mode (in grub ) drop to a root shell. The name of the folder under /home/ is your username. then reset password doing « passwd your_username »
<frost__> does anyone know the channel for crunchbang?
<knoxville_> How can I make xchat tranquility
<amy_> is there any other way
<erUSUL> knoxville_: right click on the channle name
<dajhorn> odder7: If you are actually getting a busybox shell in Karmic, then the initrd file (or something in the initrd) is not being loaded properly.
<erUSUL> amy_: that's the easiest imho
<dajhorn> odder7: I'm going for lunch.  Hopefully somebody else can pick up.
<dcorking_> does ubuntu have xorgcfg or another tool to configure X ?  (the auto configuration is not adequate for my old 3D card)
<epinky> amy_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html#more-267
<rocknroll00> Hi! I am installing ubuntu in dual boot with windows XP. I have XP already installed on a first SATA HD (HD1). I want to install ubuntu on a second SATA HD (HD2). Will this work if I just install grub on HD2 and invert the boot sequence to boot on HD2 first? will grub detect wwindows on HD1? and most importantly, will windows be safe (so I can revert if it goes wrong)?
<NaN> Ok guys equivs did the trick
<NaN> Thanks
<amy_> can i setup another username then
<xikteny> _talon, Did you get PDF printing working yet?
<amy_> and a password
<rocknroll00> (sorry if my message was repeated, but the IRC freezed)
 * NaN thanks xikteny 
<amy_> can i setup a username and password please
<xikteny> NaN, NP :)
<erUSUL> amy_: for doing that you wil have to do what i say (drop to a root shell)
<Byte> amy_ go ahead.
<erUSUL> amy_: so once you are there why not recover the one you already have
<amy_> i don't know how to do that
<harushimo> a quick networking question
<harushimo> what does route command -n mean
<amy_> erUSUL: I don't know how to g to rootshell
<erUSUL> amy_: When the computer boots you are shown a menu where you can choose what OS to boot
<harushimo> I look at the man pages, it says something about determine symbolic host names(I don't understand)
<amy_> erUSUL: I don't have the dual boot if that is what u mean
<erUSUL> amy_: in the list there are items with "(recovery mode)" at the end. choose one of them (with cursor keys) and press enter
<sparr> How can I recreate /etc/X11/xorg.conf when 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' does nothing?
<erUSUL> amy_: if you do not have dual boot press scape key while booting. the menu should show up
<erUSUL> amy_: again ---> in the list there are items with "(recovery mode)" at the end. choose one of them (with cursor keys) and press enter
<erUSUL> amy_: you then will be presented with another menu. one item is "drop to a root shell" or something like that
<amy_> i might not be able to recover it anymore as i have changed my hard drive
<amy_> I have just checked it with my father
<erUSUL> amy_: choose that. in the promt type this « ls /home/ » it should return a list of usernames (home folders)
<errr-or> hi, any ppl in here knowing some stuff about APC UPS? I wanna know the best way to use 1x ubuntu and 1x win xp on the same ups. powerchute is installed on the xp box. linux version only as rpm and i386. i already alienated the rpm and installed a i386 chroot for running this single app. i have ax86_64 server. smart-ups 750l connected via rs232 connection
<Dougal> does anyone know of a cross-platform protocol that'll send webcam during an IM session? I want to view on a linux box my friend's webcam, he runs windows. (And usually chats through yahoo, although i'm sure he'd consider switching). Anyone know a service that could help?
<Dougal> If there's a more relevant chat room, then I apologise, and could someone please poiint meat it?
<amy_> when installed a new hard drive
<erUSUL> amy_: finally once you know the username run « passwd username » you wil be asked for a new password twice
<errr-or> Dougal doesnt pidgin fit your needs?
<erUSUL> Dougal: skype  ? msn (with amsn in linux) ?
<Colonel_Panik> sparr, I have done things like boot the live cd and copy that xorg.conf to your real system. just a thought
<odder7> it is the fourth time I am asking here for help -- anybody willing to give me a hand?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<errr-or> dougal: sorry doesnt support webcam for yahoo...
<odder7> and please, dont treat me as a noob with those ubottu commands
<Dr_Willis> odder7:  then state the actual question..
<Byte> odder7 *gives hand* Fine. Now I'll only have one.
<errr-or> dougal: if he's willing to switch listen to erUSUL ;)
<odder7> I have encountered today a problem with booting to my 64-bit Ubuntu -- after I see the logo I can see a black screen only
<dcorking_> odder7 - I don't know what your question is, but if you already asked 4 times, I am willing to bet that no-one knows the answer :(
<epinky> :)
<Dougal> errr-or: didn't know pidgen could do that, but i'm not sure what you mean about listen and erUSUL, never heard of those
<errr-or> odder7: did you any tuning on your video settings?
<Dr_Willis> odder7:  in the past black screens have been caused by, compiz issues. or driver issues..   But thats about all i know on the topic. Do you or do you not see a GDM login screen?
<odder7> I can't get to prompt or anything and if I remove "quiet" and "splash" from my grub boot options, I get to a BusyBox prompt
<errr-or> odder7 what to boot with recovery kernel?
<erUSUL> Dougal: pidgin does not support cam
<Dr_Willis> odder7:  so alt-ctrl-f1 through F$ also dont give a console ??
<odder7> erre-or: I haven't installed anything recently
<erUSUL> !empathy | Dougal
<ubottu> Dougal: Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<yoshx> hello
<odder7> errr-or: the recovery mode shows BusyBox, too
<NET||abuse> is there a repo to get the latest 64bit builds of flash player for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> odder7: any error msg before you are dropped to busybox ?
<odder7> Dr_Willis: nothing.
 * Dougal heads off to read all about empathy then...
<NET||abuse> i'm wondering if the 32bit  being used through 32bit wrappers in 64bit linux is a problem.. so i was thinking of using the native 64bit version of linux.
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  i use the 32bit here just fine for stuff i do.
<knoxville_> What program is used to add the Applications when you right click your desktop?
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  ive heard some people trying the 64bit beta versions also with mixxed success
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, i'm getting all sorts of annoyances,, it keeps not letting me click anything in flash.
<odder7> erUSUL: only "Gave up waiting for root device"
<NET||abuse> though this has only started since i updated to karmic
<odder7> erUSUL: and "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid-weird-numbers-here does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<EasyTUX> knoxville_: xfce4-appfinder and drag and drop ain't bad...
<errr-or> NET||abuse: i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and every flash i have to click into works very well.
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  ive seen some web sites that give a fix for that. Ive never tried them
<erUSUL> odder7: if you do « ctrl + d» does it continue to boot ?
<jak> @odder i now tryed somethings it seems its an error while mounting and after that many processes time out im currently reinstalling
<odder7> erUSUL: when the white ubuntu logo vanishes and I press ctrl+d, nothing happens
<Huldabir> hello
<Huldabir> does anyone found a idea for mounting ext4 in windows seven?
<odder7> erUSUL: but I have noticed a weird thing with my Grub -- the menu shows up by default and before the problem it used to pick the default kernel by itself
<Dr_Willis> Huldabir:  may or may not be doable.
<erUSUL> odder7: no when you are in the busybox shell. press crtl + d
<Dr_Willis> !ifs | Huldabir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<Halitech> odder7, have you removed any hard drives recently?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm what is that factoid..
<Dr_Willis> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<Halitech> !ext2fs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2fs
<Huldabir> !wiki ifs
<Huldabir> ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki ifs
<odder7> erUSUL: what is more, I have encountered this problem after freezing my laptop (but freezing used to work before)
<Dr_Willis> Huldabir:  theres several tools that let you do ext2/3 in windows - they may or may not be updated to win7/ext4 at this time
<llutz> Dr_Willis: looking for fs-driver.org?
<amy_> how do i delete cookies?
<Dr_Willis> Huldabir:  see ^^^^ above url
<odder7> Halitech: no, I haven't and I haven't installed any new programs recently (no updates, for instance, too)
<amy_> and browsing history
<amy_> passwords etc
<Dr_Willis> I think firefox has some settings/buttons for that amy_ .
<Dr_Willis> check the security tab?
<Halitech> odder7, hmmmm maybe check the BIOS and see if anything is missing?
<odder7> erUSUL: the prompt shows again, nothing happens
<trism> amy_: Tools/Clear Recent History in firefox
<Halitech> amy_, Tools - Clear Private Data
<errr-or> Huldabir: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 --> backward compatibility. should be mountable as ext3 as long it doesnt extent
<Huldabir> Dr_Willis: thank you
<erUSUL> amy_: everything including bookmarks ? of firefox ? clean start ? rm -r ~/.mozilla/
<Huldabir> i will test it
<amy_> thank you
<Byte> No thank you, no nothing. Some people should be shot.
<odder7> Halitech: I haven't changed anything and it worked before freezing my sys
<Halitech> odder7, just because it worked before doesn't mean something didn't happen when you hibernated your system
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<Huldabir> hi
<ironfoot495> Hello is there a way to get in to the /master boot record on xubuntu 9.10, because it's not working?
<erUSUL> odder7: maybe you can try a few bootoptions « noresume » for instance (you said it happened after a suspend)
<jacquesdupontd> i dont know how comes we can't use webcam microphone in
<jacquesdupontd> 9.10
<Dr_Willis> ironfoot495:  what do you plan on doing with it once you get 'into' it ?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<odder7> Halitech: I have checked my BIOS and cant see any changes
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ironfoot495> yes fixgrub!!!
<odder7> Halitech: boot options are fine and so on
<jacquesdupontd> everything is working , the webcam too, dkupd,spdp
<syntac> hi, on 9.04 I encrypted a file and it was saved as a .pgp extension. now i'm on 9.10 and when i try to decrypt my file, no program is associated with it. how can I decrypt the file?
<ironfoot495> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<syntac> Dr_Willis: i have already looked at that. i have seahorse but i am not sure how to decrypt the file (all it seems to do is manage keys)
<Halitech> odder7, do you have the option to redetect drives to make sure they are actually being seen?
<Dr_Willis> syntac:  thats about all i know on the topic.
<bthornton> How do I enable/disable services (i.e. Apache, OpenSSH, etc.) in Karmic? There used to be a way to do it graphically, pre Karmic...
<aaronius> ok, so I'm having a bit of trouble with a Karmic system.  Every time the display shuts off for power saving, the network adapter loses it's IP address, but comes back alive with the display
<erUSUL> !boot | bthornton
<^c|0ud^> Do I have to reinstall ubuntu if I want to add additional free space for my /dev/sda5 I deleted a ntfs partition my hard drive?
<ubottu> bthornton: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<syntac> Dr_Willis: it says it integrates with nautilus, any idea why the .pgp extension isn't registered?
<Dr_Willis> bthornton:  many services are converted to using Upstart now. edit/move/remove the /etc/init/* scripts for those services
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I downloaded the firefox zip file and unziped it and now I have the firefox folder on my desktop....... there is no read me file on how to install... does anyone know how?
<knoxville_> Is there any irc client out there, I can make transparent
<Dr_Willis> bthornton:  some are still using the sysv init system. those you can use bum, or the rc update tools
<aaronius> is this something that is a power saving feature, or is there some other reason that the network stack would seem to shut off with the monitor power feature?
<Dr_Willis> knoxville_:  yes. xchat can do that. or use one in a terminal and make the terminal transparent. : )
<syntac> knoxville_: xchat or use a console client and make your terminal transparent. or use compiz
<bthornton> wow...
<Dr_Willis> knoxville_:  with compiz you can make anything trasluent  but i dont use that feature
<pepee> ot: what means "unassailable" ?
<knoxville_> Dr_Willis Where do i make it transparent? I got xchat
<erUSUL> knoxville_: i use irssi on a transparent gnome-terminal (thanks to compiz) ;D
<bthornton> so, in terms of being able to control my services graphically, that is no longer possile?
<Dr_Willis> knoxville_:  check its menus. its a setting somewhere.. or use the compiz features for true 'transparency'
<Dr_Willis> bthornton:  its a work in progress i hear.
<Dr_Willis> bthornton:  for sysv services the old tools work.. for upstart based ones.. not seen a gui yet.
<ageeb> is this normal memory  usage?! http://imagebin.org/72017 - http://imagebin.org/72018
<Dr_Willis> bthornton:  the upstart ones are just single *.conf files in /etc/init
<bthornton> (kinda like how I have to install another program to get playback through line-in now)
<xikteny> bthornton, Does seem like a regression, doesn't it...
<bthornton> yeah, I knew there was a changeover to Upstart; I'm just surprised Karmic was released with these thing smissing
<odder3> hm... the noresume option didn't work
<Dr_Willis> Upstart is a work in progress.. and 9.10 is making a big push to get most all services to use upstart. i imagine by the next release ALL the services will be using upstart
<pepee> sensors command is not showing fan rpm's, voltages
<pepee> what can I do?
<bthornton> xikteny: yep, it is.
<diffra> pepee, have you run sudo sensors-detect
<erUSUL> ageeb: short answer: " yes it's normal; its used for file cache. Free ram == wasted ram »
<aaronius> would Upstart control the disabling of my network adapter when the display is put to sleep?
<pepee> diffra, yes, of couse
<pepee> *course
<pepee> diffra, it was working on jaunty
<Dr_Willis>   from what i read of the upstart specs. they still havent decided on the proper way to  set up disabling the things :) other then moving the script out of /etc/init
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<pepee> i think is because sensors3
<DarrenTod>  :)
<bthornton> Dr_Willis: You wouldn't happen to know if there's any real effort in getting these services controlled by a graphical front-end, would you? I know there are plenty of people happy changing this stuff in config files, but I'm not one of them. :p
<pepee> or maybe the options I put in grub..
<Dr_Willis>   bthornton   theres not mych TO change.. move the file out of /etc/init  and its disabled..
<bthornton> and by "real effort", I mean an actual project that has a name and source repository
<ageeb> erUSUL::  ty... will it swap it out for foreground apps as necessary or turn to swap partition next?
<ironfoot495> DR_willis hi uhh ! Iwant to use the info that was just given to me but right now I can't get the system to even boot. Can you help me recover the system ?
<bthornton> ah
<Dr_Willis> bthornton: ive not noticed or heard of any gui. i imagine its being worked on.
<Dr_Willis> ironfoot495:  proberly not - its my bed time. I will be going to ZZZzzz in about 5 min.
<reeher> Grr.. hate when work gets in the way of life..  anyway.. understanding that 9.10 does not write an xorg.conf, I need to have one because my monitor does not pass the EDID information to the OS, so xorg defaults to 800x600 w/ no way to set it manually.. So, is there a way to create an xorg.conf short of building it manually?
<Dr_Willis> reeher:  what video card?
<erUSUL> ageeb: no when needed linux will just drop disk cache
<ironfoot495> is there anyone who could help me do this?
<Tetracomm> I know that this is probably futile, but, does anyone know of any programs which can be used to design interactive web movies like Flash yet?
<reeher> Dr_Willis: intel 82G33
<erUSUL> ageeb: if that's not enough (rare with 4 GiB) then yes it would have to swap
<ironfoot495> all I need is to get in then I can do the rest I guess!!!
<knoxville_> Dr_Willis: I can't find that setting
<Dr_Willis> reeher:  Hmm.. I dont have my intel box set up to get its xorg.conf for you. there may be some examples of them on the intel video forums/threads
<t0rc> anyone having troubles with ubuntu karmic and wiimote connectivity?
<reeher> Dr_Willis: Kk, cool enough.. I'll look about.
<Dr_Willis> knoxville_:  assume people on irc have a 3 min attention span.. What setting?
<ageeb> erUSUL::  k, thanks again.
<Dr_Willis> reeher:  or cheat and use a older live cd. :)
<knoxville_> Dr_Willis: Making xchat transparent
<Dr_Willis> reeher:  and copy its xorg.conf
<astaticskyline> register schiller6
<bthornton> Dr_Willis: thanks for the (sobering) info. :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I downloaded the firefox zip file and unziped it and now I have the firefox folder on my desktop....... there is no read me file on how to install... does anyone know how?
<reeher> Dr_Willis: now *that's* a good idea!
<Dr_Willis> knoxville_:  check the xchat homepage/docs I dont use that program any more and its not installed here for me to check
<reeher> !beer Dr_Willis
<aske> make
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer Dr_Willis
<erUSUL> U-b-u-n-t-u: what are you trying to do ?
<Dr_Willis> reeher:  I had to use my old nvidia xorg.conf for 9.10 -  then nvidia tools dont like the  minimal xorg.conf either
<skrite> knoxville_, you can make xchat transparent
<Dr_Willis> knoxville_:  also be sure you are using xchat.. NOT xchat-gnome
<Dr_Willis> knoxville_:  i imagone xchat-gnome has that and 1000000+ other features removed
<aaronius> does anyone know about the network adapter shutting down when the display is put to sleep?  has anyone seen or heard about a similar issue on 9.10?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> erUSUL, I downloaded the firefox zip from firefox and unziped it and now want to install it but there isnt a read me file on how
<skrite> knoxville_, using xchat gnome or just xchat?
<Dr_Willis> knoxville_:  OR just use the compiz feature to make any window a selectable 'true' transparancy  (the best way)
<erUSUL> U-b-u-n-t-u: firefox comes istalled by default in ubuntu. no need to install by hand
<jacquesdupontd> please
<aske> U-b-u-n-t-u, open a terminal and type "firefox"
<jacquesdupontd> everybody has this problem with skype webcam microphone ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> i uninstalled it because I had issues with some of the plugins and now want to reinstall
<skrite> knoxville_, xchat is settings > preferences > text box  there are three sliders
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aske, ok
<knoxville_> Dr_Willis: Where do I see if I'm using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<erUSUL> U-b-u-n-t-u: use the ubuntu tolls to reinstall
<erUSUL> !software | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Dr_Willis> knoxville_:  look in the help/about menu peraps?
<skrite> knoxville_, help > about
<unitedpotsmokers> U-b-u-n-t-u: why not u install firefox from synaptic manager? i think it easy
<jacquesdupontd> everything is working perfectly except we can't set the microphone but the webcam and everything else is working
<jacquesdupontd> i'm on a laptop
<erUSUL> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<knoxville_> skrite: It just adds color..
<harag> hello
<Dr_Willis> compiz has the ccsm toom settong for "Opacity" - you can use to select how trasluent a given window can be.
<knoxville_> Dr_willis: I'm using xchat, not xchat-gnome
<jacquesdupontd> and it makes the second laptop that has this problels
<skrite> knoxville_, no. slide them (all three) all the way over
<Dr_Willis> knoxville_:  xchat uses fake transparency also i recall. you will just see your wallpaper. not stuff under the window.
<jacquesdupontd> PLEASE
<knoxville_> skrite: to the left or to the right?
<TinoW> hi
<aske> U-b-u-n-t-u, worked?
<harag> I have a executable that I can run if i cd to its location but if I specify its path I get "No such file or directory" ..any ideas what am I doing wrong
<skrite> all three all the way to right (255)
<kermit> how do i stop the display from dimming if i dont type for 10 seconds?   jaunty didnt do this.
<Dr_Willis> harag:  spelling mistane? whats the full path to it/command you are using?
<Dr_Willis> kermit:  theres a dim on idle setting I belive in the power saver settings
<knoxville_> skrite: yeah, it shows my wallpaper then.. guess I have to open it through terminal..
<harag> I use tab completion to fill in the path so no spelling mistake
<kermit> Dr_Willis: thats off though
<Dr_Willis> harag:  spaces in the name?
<harag> /home/phil/lisp/clbuild/target/bin/sbcl
<Dr_Willis> kermit:  i recall there being screen saver settings, then power saveing settings i had to twiddle with. other then that. no idea
<TinoW> after Upgrade to 9.10 I can't switch user anymore - it seems keyboard and mouse are grabbed but unavailable for the login screen (so can't enter anything, move the mouse or switch to other screen) - how can I resolve that?
<harag> Dr_Willis: nope
<bthornton> I've changed the groups membership on a current logged-in user. Is it possible for this user to refresh his privileges without logging-out/logging back in?
<Dr_Willis> bthornton:  not very easially.
<bthornton> cripes
<sebsebseb> TinoW: many people got issues after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10,  clean installing 9.10 should solve your issue, but there is probably also another way, but I don't know about that
<bthornton> okay, gotta roll then. thanks again.
<Dr_Willis> bthornton:  and any  way i know to sort of do it.. can cause even more issues.. You can 'xterm -ls' or 'ssh localhost' or 'login' to relogin to the user in a termianl and for that termianl the new groups should apply
<TinoW> bthornton: you could get around this by starting as login shell if you want to use this group membership only for a few programs
<Dr_Willis> never mind.. :)
<Dr_Willis> lol
<TinoW> sebsebseb: ugh
<Dr_Willis> TinoW:  yep. and that can get.. confuseing heh
<sebsebseb> TinoW: oh maybe it's GDM 2 that has gone all wrong on you
<sebsebseb> TinoW: ,but if you install KDM and tell it to use that, things wil be ok maybe
<TinoW> sebsebseb: I already extended /etc/dbus-1/system.d/xorg-server.conf since I saw an entry at the end of the Xorg.*.log and some googling pointed to this but its not resolving just that error does not appear in the log anymore
<sebsebseb> TinoW: oh it's switching users, not log in?
<aaronius> so is my network problem being ignored, or does nobody have an answer?
<TinoW> sebsebseb: yes, switching users
<sebsebseb> TinoW: switching users,  when already logged in to Ubuntu you mean?
<TinoW> sebsebseb: yes exactly
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just went to snaptic package manager and installed firefox again and when I did it came up with a msg that said ubuntu modifications not compatible with firefox 3.5.6...... suggestions?
<TinoW> sebsebseb: now I'm getting (EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null) at the end of the Xorg.*.log for that new screen
<erUSUL> aaronius: i would report it as a kernel bug
<sebsebseb> TinoW: switching users on the top right?  on the panel?
<aaronius> erusul: thanks
<TinoW> sebsebseb: yes exactly
<sebsebseb> TinoW: ok so  their edited fast user account switcher has messed up on you it seems, but that has nothing to do with xorg
<TinoW> sebsebseb: really?
<sebsebseb> TinoW: it's just an app for Gnome, if you remove it from the panel,  Lock Screen,  Log Out, and Shut Down, should appear in the system menu instead,  and that's also where they are meant to be according to upstream Gnome
<NaN> Hey guys, I'm having a hard time setting memlock limits in ubuntu..
<TinoW> sebsebseb: because it creates the screen and I see the gdm login there - including the mouse pointer. I just cannot input anything nor move the mouse
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just went to snaptic package manager and installed firefox again and when I did it came up with a msg that said ubuntu modifications 0.7 not compatible with firefox 3.5.6...... suggestions?
<sebsebseb> TinoW: yes when  pressing log out,  it wil go back to the log in screen
<NaN> i.e. I want ulimit -l set to unlimited
<TinoW> sebsebseb: so I still belive there is somethign fishy with the context in which the Xorg server for the new screen is started
<TinoW> sebsebseb: no it does not
<sebsebseb> TinoW: no it does not, to what?
<harag> Dr_Willis: never mind I am an idiot when i dont use the path it is using the default location for sbcl according to system path not the file in that directory that is why it works when I leave out the path but not when I specify the path
<TinoW> sebsebseb: because "no input" really means I cannot press anything :)
<sebsebseb> TinoW: you can  fix xorg  maybe in the recovery mode,  but also in the recovery mode you can get the root shell and  sudo apt-get install kdm  tell it to use that, and give that a try
<sebsebseb> TinoW: that's  an alternative log in screen the KDE one
<TinoW> sebsebseb: how would that help?
<sebsebseb> TinoW: uhmm  maybe you weren't clear enough  when it came to your issue,  since  I am assuming things, that I thought you put, and then possible solutions to that
<sebsebseb> TinoW: as for xorg, it runs  the graphical stuff, Gnome etc
<lb_> hi! I am trying to ssh into a machine running a Hardy Live CD. In the local session, you do not have to use a password to do root stuff. How can I get in?
<lb_> ssh server is already running. I just don't know the password :/
<orion72> are there any options for installing sun-java6-jdk, sun-java6-jre, and sun-java6-bin *update 13, 16, or 17* using apt-get (i.e. not using the .bin packages directly from Sun)?
<TinoW> sebsebseb: I know what Xorg does :)
<David-T> lb_: I don't think you will be able to ssh in as root
<sebsebseb> TinoW: also to log in to other accounts,  I assume a log in screen is needed?  or something like it?
<TinoW> sebsebseb: I thought I
<David-T> lb_: if you're got root access locally you could always add a user, though.
<wrapster> i have a strange issue while installing ubuntu...
<orion72> i've run into the Eclipse ignoring breakpoints issue using update 15 (it's in update 15 as well)
<wrapster> after I donwloaded the iso and used it to boot I get this. "partition table invalid or corrupt"
<TinoW> sebsebseb: I thought I was pretty precise: I switch user using the panel entry, new login screen appears (gnome) but mouse/keyboard aren't working there anymore. I can kill that X and return to the old screen w/o issues
<TinoW> kill from ssh of course
<lb_> David-T: the person I am trying to help is not very computer-literate and just started using ubuntu. :( She encountered this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8332017
<wrapster> can anyone please help me
<lb_> and doesn't speak English
<sebsebseb> TinoW: kill from ssh?
<TinoW> sebsebseb: login via ssh since keyboard not working of course
<outoftime> is there a way to restrict the amount of network bandwidth a particular process can use?
<sebsebseb> TinoW: it seems that your GDM 2 has gone wrong,  you could try KDM instead,  that might just work.  if not  you can of course go back to GDM 2
<sebsebseb> TinoW: also your keyboard should work on Ubuntu really
<orion72> wrapster: are you getting this on the boot screen? i.e. white text, black background?
<stargate> How stable is the upgrade process to 9.10 from 9.04 via update manager? And how stable is the 9.10 release in general?
<orion72> wrapster: if so, are you *sure* that it is booting from the CD and not trying to boot off the HDD in it's current state?
<iceroot> stargate: never touch a running system
<sebsebseb> stargate: If you hardware works good in 9.04,  not much point getting 9.10 to be honest
<David-T> lb_: ah. sorry, not sure how to fix that remotely..
<David-T> (or at all, really)
<stargate> Haha, sounds good, thanks iceroot and sebsebseb :P
<sebsebseb> stargate: Also there isn't really anything as such in 9.10 that is worth it really.   I suggest trying from a Live CD first
<iceroot> stargate: its the most important sentence with a computer
<TinoW> sebsebseb: funny. I logged out w/ current user. Stopped gdm, started again and now its freezing login screen for first user too
<cyberkilla> Anybody use Tracker? How do I search for something? If I type "config" it brings up config.php files, but if I specifically type "config.php", the damned thing can't find anything.
<sebsebseb> stargate: then you can decide if your going to put it on or not.    well to upgrade to 10.04 when that's ou from 9.04 you would have to go through 9.10.   Also many people have had issues after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.
<epinky> lb_ : I've heard reinstalling will do the trick
<cyberkilla> What the heck is the trick to Tracker?:)
<Darwin2038> 冬天到了，春天还会远吗
<lb_> I'll tell her that
<erUSUL> !cn | Darwin2038
<ubottu> Darwin2038: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wrapster> orion72: yeah
<sebsebseb> TinoW: It might not help,  but then again on the other hand it might help a lot, but if your up for it, you could try KDM instead
<sebsebseb> stargate: also check out the notes to find out about 9.10
<orion72> wrapster: haha, yeah to which question?
<sebsebseb> !notes |  stargate
<ubottu> stargate: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Darwin2038> well, thanks :)
<wrapster> very sure..
<orion72> wrapster: very sure that you are booting off the CD?
<orion72> wrapster: i asked two questions, so i don't know which you are responding too
<wrapster> orion72: yeah that its not booting from HD its definitely the ISO
<sebsebseb> TinoW: If you do a clean install of 9.10 things will probably work well
<sebsebseb> TinoW: well maybe not
<orion72> wrapster: and when booting from the ISO, the first thing it does is report the partition table error?
<wrapster> orion72: sorry for the confusion.
<jrib> diffra: what you pastebinned had "1280$"
<wrapster> yeah.
<TinoW> sebsebseb: kdm doesn't work either... thats going weird now
<stargate> I figured 9.10 had all their new cloud software, so it was worth messing around with, but I definitely appreciate all of the advice.   Am reading the literature at the moment.  Thanks, sebseseb
<sebsebseb> TinoW: hmm
<sebsebseb> TinoW: and everything worked in 9.04?  which graphics card?
<Luyang> Hi guys
<orion72> wrapster: do you have an existing OS installation on that HDD (e.g Windows)
<Luyang> is there an easy way to run Ubuntu inside Windows 7, like a virtual machine?
<sebsebseb> stargate: yes it has Ubuntu One client
<wrapster> orion72: no I just created the HD ,
<sebsebseb> stargate: which can also be installed into 9.04
<TinoW> sebsebseb: yes it did and its annvidia card
<Luyang> I wanna run a virtual Ubuntu in Windows 7. I wanna join you guys. Just tell me how and I'll do it.
<TinoW> Luyang: in a virtual machine it works
<orion72> orion72: what error do you get when you try and boot the machine if you take the ubuntu iso out?
<sebsebseb> TinoW: ok well  things should be good in 9.10, but many people got issues after upgrading from 9.04,  I highly recommend that you do a clean install of 9.10 and try that
<Luyang> TinoW: which virtual machine?
<orion72> Luyang: the latest VMWare player lets you create a VM pretty easily. I suggest you download an ubuntu ISO and VMWare player
<cyberkilla> Anybody use Tracker? How do I search for something? If I type "config" it brings up config.php files, but if I specifically type "config.php", the damned thing can't find anything.
<Luyang> orion72: is it free? wmware?
<diogo_79> hi guys
<orion72> Luyang: yes
<TinoW> sebsebseb: I'll rather not reinstall. We aren't windows, aren't we? :)
<NaN> You know guys, I love how easy Ubuntu is for single-user cases, but using Ubuntu in a networked-environment is amazingly painful
<sebsebseb> TinoW: sometimes  Linux distros should be re installed, plus if you re install you  should get Grub 2 and Ext4 without problems
<wrapster> orion72: since its on virtualbox.. it says "no medium found"
<NaN> Why isn't there a team working on making Ubuntu useful in a networked environment?
<Halitech> TinoW, what about just purging gdm and all dependencies and reinstalling it?
<beyossi> hi, having problems with booting ubuntu from USB dongle (assuming no hard-disk on my netbook) - any idea which chat to join?
<TinoW> sebsebseb: I don't want ext4, I already got xfs :)
<lb_> I guess there is no way to let Ubuntu go of a CD drive during a live session?
<diogo_79> i am having a problem with ubuntu, sometimes it freezes and i have look in the logs and dont thing anything can some one point me to the right direction?
<ikey> Pici, are you free a second please?
<lb_> (to burn a newer version, for instance)
<diogo_79> my ubuntu is 9.04 64 bits
<TinoW> beyossi: what kind of problems?
<orion72> wrapster: is this version 3.10 of virtual box?
<NaN> GFDI, I can't set memlock limits no matter what I do in 9.10
<sebsebseb> TinoW: also if you do an upgrade,  there is likely to be something from the old install that you no longer need that might cause a problem in the future.   Oh your using XFS,  how is it?  I  read that it can do the same stuff as Ext4 basicalley
<wrapster> orion72: 3.06
<max> buonasera
<Luyang> THANKS this sounds awesome. WMWare+Ubuntu+Luyang = Three awesome musketeers!
<outoftime> :q
<TinoW> sebsebseb: yes its pretty fast and stable and I'm using it for much longer then ext4 even exists :)
<outoftime> haha oops
<Luyang> I got killed
<wrapster> orion72: version 3.06
<wrapster> orion72: sorry got cut out
<sebsebseb> TinoW: yep it has had the Ext4 advantages most/all of them for well  quite a while now
<Pici> ikey: Whats up?
<ikey> Pici, May I PM you very quickly?
<beyossi> TinoW: I installed the ubuntu 9.04 filesystem (from livecd) on my 4G dongle - but the system doesn't boot from it (I made the required change in the bios), saying "Operating Syatem not found"
<Pici> ikey: anytime
<cyberkilla> Nobody using Tracker? It's no surprise:P I can't get it to do anything useful: (
<sebsebseb> TinoW: well I don't know how long XFS has been around.   If you don't want to just re install ok fair enough,  but as you may already know,  if you have a seperate home,  re installs of  Linux distros are easier
<TinoW> beyossi: is it s apecial stick which simulates a floppy drive or something? This could get in the way
<Dakara> Hello, I have been contemplating installing Ubuntu, but I need to know if I will still be able to use my Adobe programs. Can anyone help me?
<mespejel> hello how was the commend to go to a certain area? cd what?
<mespejel> i want to go to a file on desktop
<mespejel> so i just do cd/desktop/name of file?
<mespejel> i forgot
<iceroot> mespejel: you cant access a file with cd
<TinoW> sebsebseb: there is a lot configuration and packages which makes it harder to duplicate
<sebsebseb> Dakara: Which Adobe programs?
<mespejel> iceroot, what was the commend then?
<iceroot> mespejel: cd = change directory
<mespejel> ah i see
<jrib> mespejel: why do you want to do this?
<nino> hello guys
<iceroot> mespejel: vi? cat? less?
<Dakara> Illustrator, and Photoshop.
<mespejel> jrib, im trying to install the nvidia drivers.. doing sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg2.run
<mespejel> but first i need to go the the location
<mespejel> and then do that
<mespejel> i guess
<FloodBot1> mespejel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !nvidia | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> Dakara: hmm how much RAM do you have?
<mespejel> cause is not working just like that
<jrib> mespejel: it is recommended you use the repositories
<iceroot> mespejel: vi /dir/otherdir/file
<Dakara> Hold on, let me check.
<lb_> where is that menu.list file that grub uses?
<jrib> lb_: grub or grub2?
<sebsebseb> Dakara: Also  which versions?
<mespejel> jrib, i know but is not working for me
<sebsebseb> Dakara: of the programs
<jrib> mespejel: then ask for help with *that*
<VCoolio> lb_: in karmic grub is grub2 and is very different, read up on help.ubuntu.com
<lb_> ok, will do
<mespejel> i already ask before.. there was no solution.. and one guy told me to installed the one from the nvidia site
<sebsebseb> Dakara: and what kind of stuff are you doing with them?
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jrib> mespejel: because if you install nvidia drivers that way, your X will be broken every time your kernel updates.
<nino> guys where can i get some support
<nino> ??
<jrib> mespejel: of course there's a solution
<jrib> nino: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<iceroot> !ask | nino
<ubottu> nino: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dakara> 2.0 GB
<jrib> !grub2 > lb_
<ubottu> lb_, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Dakara: ok and in answer to my other questions?
<lb_> thanks.
<beyossi> TinoW: it is a usb disk-on-key, and it supposed to be my "disk" and no other storage is available. what do you meansimulating floppy drive?
<Dakara> CS4
<orion72> wrapster: i don't have much experience with virtualbox, soryr. However, that error message is grub error message (Error 5) to be exact
<sebsebseb> Dakara: and what kind of stuff are your making with them?
<orion72> wrapster: so i'm not exactly sure what introduced that problem or how you have to fix it, but might you start by looking there
<nino> i am having some problem with the VGA driver
<wrapster> orion72: yeah your right.. thats the error message
<sebsebseb> Dakara: there are alternatives, but  might not be good enough for what you want.  Also there are ways to run those two inside Ubuntu, but not natively
<mespejel> jrib, then what is that solution?
<jrib> mespejel: you haven't stated the problem.
<iceroot> nino: please ask a real ad detailed question to the channel
<TinoW> beyossi: some USB sticks have a special boot mode where they simulate an usb connected floppy drive with part of the space. In this case you would have to write the boot image to that virtual floppy drive instead
<nino> im using dell 1535
<cyberkilla> How do I search for something? If I type "config" it brings up config.php files, but if I specifically type "config.php", the damned thing can't find anything.
<wrapster> orion72: could you tell me where I can look for more info pls.
<Halitech> nino, what video card ?
<cyberkilla> *With Tracker
<iceroot> cyberkilla: locate
<Dakara> Well, I am doing an online course which requires CS4 so I guess Ubuntu isn't right for me at this time.
<nino> GM965
<Dakara> Thank you anyways.
<sebsebseb> Dakara: hang on
<Dakara> Alright, hanging on.
<nino> intel integrated graphics
<sebsebseb> Dakara: well you can try and get working in Wine
<Halitech> !intel | nino
<ubottu> nino: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<FishEee> anyway ever install the netbook remix? having issues booting from usb
<sebsebseb> Dakara: or if you got say an XP CD, you could try them in a Windows virtual machine
<cyberkilla> iceroot: Sorry, I mean't with Tracker. I can't get it to return useful results. It is indexed, I just don't know the query syntax. It isn't easily discoverable
<MarderIII> beyossi: some models (U3 comes to mind) can be reformatted.
<sebsebseb> Dakara: or just dual boot WIndows for those two, and do your other computer tasks on Ubuntu?
<mespejel> jrib, well i go to the hardware drivers section.. im not able to install again the nvidia drivers again.. o install them before and i remove them.. dont ask me why.. and now i want to install them again, but is not letting me
<iceroot> cyberkilla: sorry never heard of "tracker"
<gnufreex> Dakara: Which OS do you curently use?
<jak> AFTER the Message "Checking battery state..." the boot hangs HELP?
<TinoW> sebsebseb: apt-get upgrade && reboot solved the issue aparently ;)
<cyberkilla> iceroot: Okay, no problem. Thanks anyway.
<Dakara> XP, Windows.
<Snausages> FishEee: I've done it, it worked great on mine
<sebsebseb> TinoW: good
<jrib> mespejel: why do you want to install them *again*?  This means they are already installed then?
<Snausages> FishEee: where is it breaking for you?
<WizzKidd> hi folks. im running my distro within virtualbox... i've recently updated my kernel to 2.6.30.7, and had to download the sources and prepare modules so that i could compile the virtual box additions - i managed to do that fine and noe vbox additionsworks perfectly with the new kernel.  I dont seem to have the "vboxdrv", does anyone know what im talking about? lol
<cyberkilla> iceroot: I suppose I should just give up. There is a reason they took it out of the default ubuntu install. It's impossible to figure out what to do with it.
<gnufreex> Ok, nevermind. I was thinking Mac
<jak> AFTER the Message "Checking battery state..." the boot hangs HELP?
<sebsebseb> !wine |  Dakara
<ubottu> Dakara: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<FishEee> Snausages it isnt breaking just cant get it to boot form usb.. i have the boot order right? am i susposed to put it on usb a special way?
<mespejel> jrib, i mean a install them before.. and i remove them.. now i want to install them once again
<wrapster> orion72: could you send that link pls
<guntbert> WizzKidd: in case you don't get useful answers here - there is #vbox too
<npxx> hi
<jrib> mespejel: what does hardware drivers say now?
<sebsebseb> Dakara: and Virtualbox is a good program for running Windows inside  OS's such as Ubuntu.  There is an open source version in the Ubuntu repo download server that lacks USB support, and a closed source version that you can get from them that has it.  Both of which are free as in price.
<WizzKidd> guntbert: thank u!
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | Dakara
<ubottu> Dakara: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<user> oO
<jak> AFTER the Message "Checking battery state..." the boot hangs HELP?
<Snausages> FishEee: yeah, you need to put that image file on the usb disk in a very particular way, did you follow those directions?
<nino> any solution for my problem ( using intel GM965 integrated graphics ) while playing a video the system logs out
<user> hey
<nowik800> xcsags
<FishEee> which ones
<sebsebseb> Dakara: I don't know how well Photoshop CS4 and Ilusster will work in Wine if at all really, and maybe it's not the best idea to rely on a Windows virtual machine for them either.
<lb_> Okay, I ought to be dealing with grub 1 and I'm in the menu.lst file. (I managed to set up a vnc connection.)
<sebsebseb> Dakara: WIndows and Ubuntu dual boots are easy to set up though, if you want to do that
<FishEee> Snausages is kubuntu and ubuntu netbook remix same thing?
<beyossi> TinoW: When browsing this stick into my ubuntu host then I see the entire file system installed on it, so I guess it is not the issue, isn't it?
<mespejel> now is saying that is not activated
<guntbert> WizzKidd: np and Good luck :-)
<MarderIII> FishEee: tried unetbootin?
<orion72> wrapster: the virtualbox forums, #vbox on freenode, and googling for: "partition table invalid or corrupt" virtual box
<Dakara> Thanks Sebsebseb.
<gnufreex> Dakara: There is Crossover too. It is like better Wine, But I am not sure it is free.
<FishEee> MarderIII no idea what that is hold on
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Dakara
<ubottu> Dakara: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mespejel> jrib, its saying that is not activated
<mespejel> this driver is not activated
<jrib> mespejel: does it say it is installed?
<MarderIII> FishEee: sry.. unetbootin is program to put iso images to usbstick
<sivan> anybody knows why traceroute doesn't show anything but stars anymore on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<zack_> does anyone know how to hide usernames from the new login screen?
<Dakara> I have to go, thanks for your help you two.
<sivan> (I actually tested it on 8.04 and 8.10 as well)
<mespejel> jrib, it does not say that. it just say is not activated.. and i know that because i cant use compiz
<Snausages> FishEee: this should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jrib> mespejel: what version of ubuntu and what card?
<zack_> Displaying 20~ users on the login screen, some of which are supposed to be hidden and a few of which are remote only users is NOT ideal
<mespejel> jrib, koala and geforce 9600m gt
<ActionParsnip> sivan: does it happen to all destinations?
<sivan> ActionParsnip: yes
<jrib> mespejel: pastebin: aptitude search '~i~nnvidia'
<FishEee> Snausages thats what i tried let me look through it agai
<zack_> Its a security risk and an annoyance, how do you configure this?
<sivan> ActionParsnip: does not really matter which one I try to traceroute ot
<ralchev> hey guys
<ralchev> hi kostkon
<Snausages> FishEee: if you downloaded a .img file, use these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<ActionParsnip> sivan: maybe your ISP is blocking ICMP
<sivan> ActionParsnip: does it work for you on 9.10 ?
<ralchev> I have a problem... my Toshiba notebook won't start after I close and open it :S black screen
<ActionParsnip> sivan: just tested, works ok
<npxx> hi
<mespejel> jrib, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m14ec5fc3
<sivan> ActionParsnip: odd
<sivan> ActionParsnip: I even set the residential gateway to allow everything. How odd
<sivan> ActionParsnip: and it worked 2 days a go
<sivan> it suddenly stopped working
<mikc> Is it possible in KDE 4.3.3 to make the NFS fstab entries appear in the left panel of Dolphin?
<Luyang> How does clustering work?
<jrib> mespejel: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glix-185
<Luyang> Say I have to servers running and I want them to be clustered
<npxx> Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  not work ubuntu
<nino> hi
<ralchev> any ideas how to fix it?
<npxx> help me pls
<nino> long live ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sivan: could try removing then adding the app, but if your ISP is blocking ICMP you wont get the messages
<jrib> mespejel: sorry, typo: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-185
<kermit> zack_: traceroute works for me, maybe your firewall changed
<ikey> Why not use jockey?
<ikey> Or envy?
<ikey> Much easier imo
<Halitech> !envy | ikey
<ubottu> ikey: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<ikey> Why you telling me that?
<ikey> I don't need to know
<npxx> Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  not work ubuntu ı need help
<Halitech> ikey, because you suggested it
<ActionParsnip> ikey: a single apt-get command is so much easier than any gui app
<ikey> ActionParsnip, that's making the assumption the user is comfortable with the terminal
<mespejel> jrib, No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<ikey> But yeah, its easier
<jrib> mespejel: sorry, typo: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-185
<ActionParsnip> ikey: well if the user is asking in irc and a user whom is comfortable with the command advises it, i'd use it
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, would you consider envy just a step above automatix in the damage it can do?
<mespejel> jrib, yes i know. i did that one
<jrib> mespejel: pastebin everything including your command
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: i dont advise envy ever, its ghastly
<mespejel> jrib, 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ikey> I've only seen envy do damage when the user doesn't know what they're doing
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, nor do I
<ikey> i.e. trying to install the ati driver on an old chipset
<mikc> npxx : do you see things in /dev/dvb/ ??
 * Luyang had to register to download VMWare player
<mespejel> jrib, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m513e0dfe
<jrib> mespejel: aren't you using karmic?
<jrib> !info nvidia-glx-185
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-185 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 185.18.36-0ubuntu9 (karmic), package size 8771 kB, installed size 26596 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<npxx> ı see but not have dev/dvb
<npxx> mikc
<mespejel> jrib, yes im using karmic
<fornhort> gimp
<fornhort> sry
<jrib> mespejel: run "sudo aptitude update" and try again.  If it still fails, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list*
<bostrt> hi...i am getting a lot of attempts for someone trying to send me a file called BOUCEATTACK.TXT from this channel...what is that?
<bostrt> it doesn't sound good
<Flannel> bostrt: Just ignore it
<bostrt> Flannel: it seems a few were sucessful
<sivan> so it is sure that my ISP is blocking ICMP ?
<sivan> it seems unlikely
<ActionParsnip> sivan: my guess
<ikey> bostrt, /IGNORE ALL hostmask
<ikey> consult /WHOIS to get the hostmask
<mespejel> jrib, same result
<UBUNTULINUXMAN> HI GUYS
<UBUNTULINUXMAN> WHATS UP
<ikey> Dont shout
<jrib> mespejel: so pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list*
<jrib> !caps | UBUNTULINUXMAN
<ubottu> UBUNTULINUXMAN: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> UBUNTULINUXMAN: capitals is what's up
<kronix> UBUNTULINUXMAN: do you like Ubuntu Linux
<kronix> Rizwan-DHAKA: Sylhet > Dhaka
<npxx> mikc
<Luyang> can people have a tolower() script in mirc in order to sound-level the talk in the chans
<mespejel> jrib, permission denied
<guntbert> kronix: wrong channel?
<jrib> mespejel: what did you type...?
<ikey> eww @ mirc
<jrib> mespejel: please stop being so vague
<cyberkilla> Tracker users? Anyone? I need a quick bit of help.
<mespejel> jrib, /etc/apt/sources.list*
<kronix> Are we being flooded?
<jrib> cyberkilla: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<TacoTown> shhhh no you're not
<jrib> mespejel: open them in a text editor, copy the contents, and put them in paste.ubuntu.com
<kronix> I believe we are.
<Guest15549> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 upgraded from 7.10. I want to make the input I get from pulseaudio the default but it doesn't work
<guntbert> !ot | kronix
<ubottu> kronix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cyberkilla> jrib: I've already tried that, twice. I didn't want to flood the channel.
<kronix> !ot | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Thundercross> *WB(travis)WB* - <+Travis> Wait... Thundercross actually chats? You mean he isn't just a bot that says something clever whenever Zips joins the chat?
<ActionParsnip> Luyang: mirc is a windows app, i'd ask in ##windows
<alazyworkaholic> I sadly don't know how to mount the hard drive (/dev/sda) with xubuntu livecd when it's not visible in "Places". How can I mount it with the terminal (or other easier way?)
<jrib> kronix: do not abuse the bot please.  Stay on the topic of ubuntu support here
<Ubuntu> .
<jrib> alazyworkaholic: sudo mkdir /media/somemountpoint && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/somemountpoint    probably
<ikey> whoops..
<Jevgeniy> Hi, How do I set custom GNOME Splash Screen in Ubuntu 9.10? Standard GNOME method (GConf -> /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image) doesn't work. I have also tried gnome-splashscreen-manager and removing xsplash, but it didn't help - the splash just doesn't show up.
<Luyang> ActionParsnip: I just wanted to censor the all-caps guy, no worries
<jrib> Thundercross: are you a bot?
<weed^cocaine> heys guys
<weed^cocaine> i need help
<TacoTown> me too
<guntbert> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mespejel> jrib, how do i open them with a text editor? you mean with gedit?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | weed^cocaine
<Guest15549> Starting Programs->Sound and Video->Recording Level Monitor shows microphone activity but trying to record using Programs->Sound and Video->Sound Recorder doesn't work, can anyone help?
<ubottu> weed^cocaine: please see above
<npxx> Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  not work ubuntu ı need help
<jrib> mespejel: sure
<jrib> weed^cocaine: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<weed^cocaine> i am trying to use my screen instead of using my laptop screen
<weed^cocaine> ok sorry
<mespejel> jrib, i have no idea how to open that with a text editor
<kronix> jrib: Stay on the topic of ubuntu support here. Asking people if they're bots has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<sdsdsd> is there a way to use Ubuntu-one on Debian?
<weed^cocaine> jrib: i am trying to use a flat screen instead of laptop screen
<jrib> mespejel: open gedit, file -> open
<weed^cocaine> i bought the pluggin wires and everything
<ActionParsnip> !debian | sdsdsd
<ubottu> sdsdsd: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jrib> weed^cocaine: what card?
<ActionParsnip> sdsdsd: ok not a useful factoid
<weed^cocaine> card?
<TacoTown> credit card
<ActionParsnip> sdsdsd: ask in #debian this is ubuntu support
<jrib> sdsdsd: you might ask #debian how to install the ubuntu-one client properly
<jrib> weed^cocaine: video card
<weed^cocaine> 256 m
<sdsdsd> <ActionParsnip> i gone here, they told me to come here
<tryggvib> How can I make pulseaudio the default sound card for input?
<guntbert> TacoTown: please keep helpful
<jrib> weed^cocaine: erm, nvidia? intel? ..>?
<weed^cocaine> i got intel atom
<zilla1> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and now I can't access my floppy drive when I navigate to it through nautilus. I can mount it via the command prompt, and can access everything. When I right click on it and select "properties" everything comes up unknown. Where do I go to reset those entries?
<ActionParsnip> sdsdsd: its an ubuntu product, true. But its still wanting to be installed on a debian system, not an ubuntu system
<tryggvib> System->Preferences->Sound doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> sdsdsd: tell them that, there may be a method, but we are unsure as your OS is debian
<jrib> sdsdsd: I'm in #debian and you aren't in my scrollback
<sdsdsd> <ActionParsnip> i know about ubuntu and Debian Relationship, i junt want to know about a easy package to install it all
<weed^cocaine> jrib?
<weed^cocaine> any idea's?
<sdsdsd> jrib look channel history
<ActionParsnip> sdsdsd: no idea, its debian
<mespejel> jrib, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m358c8a1f
<ActionParsnip> sdsdsd: its simple in ubuntu but ubuntu isnt debian
<jrib> mespejel: go to system -> administration -> software sources and enable the "restricted" repositories
<sdsdsd> <ActionParsnip> i can download all packages and install it all... but it will give-me nome work
<npxx> Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  not work ubuntu ı need help
<weed^cocaine> jrib???
<benwa_> is it possible to get the packages from commercial and medibuntu depositories with a power pc?
<jrib> weed^cocaine: be patient please
<sdsdsd> <ActionParsnip some work...
<sdsdsd> well thanks
<weed^cocaine> ok sry
<ActionParsnip> sdsdsd: if they are debian debs it will work, ubuntu debs shouldnt be used on debian and vice versa
<FFEMTcJ> I just installed 9.10 64bit.. My system has 4gb ram, however free -m is only showing 3270 total.. Why?
<ActionParsnip> FFEMTcJ: you have installed 32bit
<sdsdsd> <ActionParsnip> will work.. everytime works
<jrib> sdsdsd: just add the -src repos from ubuntu and tell apt to bulid the package from source
<FFEMTcJ> ActionParsnip: Linux ethan 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> FFEMTcJ: you can install the server kernel to get PAE in the kernel
<ActionParsnip> FFEMTcJ: ah, strange]
<FFEMTcJ> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<DeeTah> how to install kubuntu netbook edition using PXE?
<ActionParsnip> FFEMTcJ: i'd try the server kernel, just to test. Can always remove it
<FFEMTcJ> how would i do that ActionParsnip ?
<snoopy> is there a way to downgrade from 9.1 to 9.0?
<weed^cocaine> jrib u there?
<jrib> weed^cocaine: yes...
<Halitech> snoopy, yes, reinstall
<weed^cocaine> got any ideas ?
<snoopy> Halitech,  any other way?
<weed^cocaine> i am trying to use my flat screen
<jrib> weed^cocaine: read about using xrandr on intel
<weed^cocaine> instead of using my laptop's screen
<ActionParsnip> FFEMTcJ: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.31-14-server
<Halitech> snoopy, not that I would suggest someone else to try
<mespejel> jrib, i did
<jrib> mespejel: pastebin your new sources.list
<snoopy> Halitech,  okay thanks
<FFEMTcJ> thanks ActionParsnip
<genii> !downgrade | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<zilla1> weed^blow - plug in monitor. then go system > preferences > display, and detect monitors
<weed^cocaine> i did that
<weed^cocaine> no use
<mespejel> jrib, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4856b64f
<zilla1> you mean it didn't detect the other monitor, while it was connected?
<jrib> mespejel: try jockey again
<weed^cocaine> nope
<weed^cocaine> i plugged everything
<ActionParsnip> weed^cocaine: is it a crt?
<weed^cocaine> but i keep hearing noisy sound every second
<weed^cocaine> crt?
<mespejel> jrib, what you mean with jockey?
<ActionParsnip> weed^cocaine: a crt monitor
<jrib> mespejel: sorry, jockey is the name of Hardware Drivers
<ActionParsnip> weed^cocaine: or is it a flatscreen?
<weed^cocaine> its a t.v monitor
<Ddorda0> where can I download the ISO file of Jaunty UNR?
<ActionParsnip> weed^cocaine: like this: http://www.sz-wholesale.com/uploadFiles/17%20CRT%20Monitor_558.jpg   ?
<paul92_> hi (sorry for my bad English) I've a problem with Xorg on a new Kubuntu Karmic installation
<monga> hey guys does ubuntu server support "auto backup" for data to remote servers?
<weed^cocaine> nope
<weed^cocaine> its a t.v
<jrib> !backups | monga
<ubottu> monga: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<weed^cocaine> normal monitor
<monga> hmm those backups were not what i was looking for. I wanted something similar to apples Time Capsule
<paul92_> i 've nvidia drivers, and i 've also used vesa but when i boot i 've a black screen
<ActionParsnip> Ddorda0: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<zilla1> is there an option somewhere in the install disk to put GRUB in its own separate partition? I'm dual booting, and I don't want to have my boot loader wiped if i decide to wipe the OS
<ActionParsnip> zilla1: you'll need the alternate CD, it allows you to specify the location of the grub install
<jrib> zilla1: there used to be an "advanced" button on the gui installer but I haven't checked in karmic
<mespejel> jrib, thanks! working now.. i need to restart
<jrib> mespejel: cool
<mespejel> jrib, thx
<server__> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<server__> !sr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<dastrove> hi! does anyone know if ubuntu can work with a Motorola Q9c phone as a tethered modem???
<Ddorda0> ActionParsnip: it's an IMG file, not an ISO, how can I flash it on the drive?
<ActionParsnip> Ddorda0: use the dd command
<Ddorda0> just dd the img to the drive?
<ActionParsnip> Ddorda0: you can use dd to put it on a usb stick then install from it
<sakuramboo> how do i remove wpa_supplicant from ubuntu? i kill the process but it comes right back
<infid> will this bluetooth dongle work with ubuntu, does anayone have it here? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833242004&cm_re=usb_bluetooth_dongle-_-33-242-004-_-Product
<infid> it says it supports 'linux'
<Ddorda0> ActionParsnip: is there any guide for that?
<FishEee> ravens fired  hauschka woot
<oles> where is /etc/inittab ?????
<infid> what's the number for 911
<jrib> !upstart | oles
<ubottu> oles: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<elintarvikevaeri> infid: i spose it would work on ubuntu
<bradland> I'm working with rsyslog trying to set up some remote logging, but everything is dumping in to my /var/log/syslog file. I tried defining rules such as 'vqm.* /var/log/vqm.log', but I get an error stating: unknown facility name "vqm". I have a feeling I'm doing this all wrong. The syslog messages are being forwarded from a remote host.
<ActionParsnip> Ddorda0: could use this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-netbook-remix-install/
<ActionParsnip> Ddorda0: or: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<Ddorda0> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot :D
<Infin1ty> i'm having problems setting my cpufreq to set 2.40GHz it's just wont let me, this is really starting to annoy me, at first i could use the gnome applet to do it, now even cpufreq-set wont respond
<napsy> Hello. How can I remove a packet and all it's dependencies?
<dbdii407> Guys, my xubuntu will not boot. We just went threw a power outage
<guntbert> bradland: the rules should state the hostname - like +hostname, please see http://kwlug.org/files/2009-08-10-syslog-servers.pdf
<Robs1> Hi everybody. Can somebody help me with running Wi-Fi in 9.10 on Asus F5RL ?
<Halitech> napsy, sudo apt-get remove --purge <Package name>
<ActionParsnip> napsy: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<olly> can anybody tell me how to mute my microphon with pulse audio in playback, but not in recording?
<dbdii407> Anyone?
<Claw6> kann mir mal jemand sagen ob das normal sein soll ? : http://imagebin.ca/view/FNufKr3w.html
<Halitech> dbdii407, does it not turn on at all? stop at a certain point? what ???
<jcrawford> wow Ubuntu is funny
<napsy> Halitech: I'm trying to remove gstreamer ugly plugins but only the metapackage is removed
<jcrawford> i just noticed something
<bradland> guntbert: excellent link, thank you. I had a line defined with the hostname, but nothing was logged at all. I checked the hostname to make sure it resolved to the IP of the source, but I'm not clear on how rsyslog receives that information. Can I use +10.0.0.1 (with an IP) instead of a hostname?
<jcrawford> i have been using a bluetooth keyboard and mouse for weeks now, yet when i just opened the bluetooth prefs it says no bluetooth adapter found
<jrib> !de | Claw6
<ubottu> Claw6: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jcrawford> really???? what's letting the keyboard/mouse work then lol
<Claw6> sry wrong chan
<dbdii407> Halitech: Of course it starts. :|. It will not go past boot
<ram__> #evolution
<Halitech> dbdii407, what error do you get?
<Robs1> Asus F5RL - WiFi not working
<dbdii407> Halitech: Nothing
<ActionParsnip> dbdii407: read:   dmesg | less     you can see whats going on
<dbdii407> Halitech: What?
<guntbert> bradland: sorry, I only saw that piece today, didn't read/understand it myself fully
<Byte> Ok I am an idiot. Still trying to get wireless to work on Hp Compaq 6715b. Got ndiswrapper part done. Got firmware and driverfiles loaded over from this computer to that computer.
<bradland> guntbert: no worries. this link is really helpful :)
<dbdii407> Halitech: No clue what you said.
<Byte> Now...what is it I need to do to get it all working together ?
<Byte> Driver is Broadcom 43xx
<jcrawford> so I wonder why Ubuntu says it does not see my bluetooth adapter yet it works perfect
<Halitech> dbdii407, huh? I think ActionParsnip is talking to you, not me
<dbdii407> Pol
<dbdii407> Lol* stupid iPod
<Robs1> Guys, ndiswrapper wont recognize my card
<FishEee> where can i get the netbook remix img file instead of iso
<Infin1ty> What other things can effect my cpufreq? i can't figure it out, it's really annoying, on others distros it works well
<Bookman> All of a sudden I cannot send emails anymore.  My password is not being accepted by my smtp server.  This happened once before but I cannot remember the solution.  Obviously Rogers will not help (my isp)
<dbdii407> ActionParsnip: What did you say?
<Halitech> Bookman, does the password work for recieving?
<ActionParsnip> dbdii407: read:   dmesg | less     you can see whats going on with the adapter
<dbdii407> ActionParsnip: Im sorry but that makes no sense to me
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, dbdii407 is having a boot issue, not an adapter issue
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<olly> where to open that window: http://forum.skype.com/uploads//post-2150701-1255384104_thumb.png
<Bookman> Halitech: I receive on a different server
<Halitech> dbdii407, what is the last thing you see when it boots?
<Halitech> Bookman, so you don't use rogers to receive mail?
<dbdii407> Halitech: Like evryone time I boot. Black screen
<dbdii407> Everytime
<Bookman> Halitech: no, I forward all email to another server, just send through Rogers
<Halitech> dbdii407, what is the last thing you see that you can describe?
<Robs1> Anybody ?...
<Halitech> Bookman, does rogers have a webmail system you can try?
<dbdii407> Halitech: The last thing I saw was loading grub
<dbdii407> Then I get a black screen like usual
<Halitech> dbdii407, sounds like it might have wiped grub, can you boot from a live cd and check the file system?
<dbdii407> But thus time, it won't go to the login screen
<dbdii407> Halitech: If I knew how
<Halitech> dbdii407, do you have a live cd kicking around?
<ActionParsnip> Robs1: can you use http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<dbdii407> Halitech: Of course. But that will not load
<Bookman> Halitech: yup, works fine there
<k4mput> hello every one
<Halitech> dbdii407, live cd won't load either?
<k4mput> how dy :p
<dbdii407> Since xubuntu hanged the disk startup, I cant live boot
<guntbert> !hi | k4mput
<ubottu> k4mput: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dbdii407> Only install
<dbdii407> Changed*
<sakuramboo> why cant i remove wpa_supplicant?
<Robs1> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d4a330ac8
<free-lance> sal all
<sakuramboo> more importantly, why cant i remove wpasupplicant without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<dbdii407> Halitech: If you have anything else, pm me
<dbdii407> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Robs1: looks like you need to compile madwifi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163380
<guntbert> sakuramboo: ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package ( if I remember correctly )
<ActionParsnip> Robs1: you will need to recompile if you change kernels so keep the source handy
<Halitech> dbdii407, what do you mean you can't live boot? I'm asking about the live cd, not the alt install cd
<Robs1> ActionParsnip: I have alredy trying this guide, but it wont work...
<dbdii407> Halitech: U didn't understand. I cant live ever sense ubuntu changed the disk startup
<ActionParsnip> Robs1: this may give some clues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/395565
<Halitech> dbdii407, you're right I don't, what do you mean ubuntu changed the disk startup?
<xiong> Come all ye code jockeys and hear the story of a man who outsmarted himself seriously.
<guntbert> dbdii407: do you say you cannot boot from a CD at all?
<Robs1> ActionParsnip: It worked somehow in 8.10 and in 9.04, but after update it just died
<dbdii407> Halitech: It used to go straight to live disk
<guntbert> !ot | xiong
<ubottu> xiong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dbdii407> Not it asks you
<dbdii407> Now*
<npxx> ;Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  not work ubuntu ı need help
<Halitech> dbdii407, asks what?
<dbdii407> Wow......
<Infin1ty> i'm trying to set my cpu freq back to 2.40GHz but it's just wont let me, it's stuck on 800Mhz?! anything i can do about it?
<xiong> guntbert, It's pretty well tied to Nautilus. Still don't want to know?
<Infin1ty> cpufreq-set -g performance does not help,also cpufreq-set -c 0 -f 2.40GHz does not help as well
<zilla1> during the partitioning phase of the install, how do I tell it to create an extended partition? I want to partition my disk into more than 4 pieces
<guntbert> xiong: not here please - this is for support only
<dbdii407> The old xubuntu cds used to go straight to live cd. Now they dont. And sense the, I HAVNT BEEN ABLE TO BOOT the live part
<dbdii407> Do you understand now?
<Scunizi> dbdii407: did you download the "alternate" by mistake?
<dbdii407> Okay off the live disk thing
<Halitech> dbdii407, no need to yell, have you checked your bios to make sure the cd rom is the first boot option?
<dbdii407> Halitech: Off the disk thing now
<mespejel> anyone know the difference between "override application setting" and "enhance application settings" on the nvidia x server settings?
<Halitech> dbdii407, fine
<Hajex>  can u give me any way to solve upgrading problem ( audio , graphic adapter  , bluetooth ) other than downgrading?
<dbdii407> Getting annoying typing it over and over and over again on my iPod touch
<Billiard> Hajex: does bluetooth/audio work on the live cd?
<mespejel> for the antialiasing settings
<dbdii407> I can boot into repair
<Hajex> Billiard : yes but 8.04 cd live
<dbdii407> Would that help?
<Billiard> Hajex: does it work on the live cd of the version you want to upgrade to?
<dbdii407> Can i copy my files to my flash drive from the recovery section?
<Bookman> Can anyone else help with a smtp problem?  My server will not accept my password, yet when I use their web interface it works just fine with the same password.
<dbdii407> Can i copy my files to my flash drive from the recovery section? Anyone?
<Kaljj_> join #ubuntuusers
<Billiard> dbdii407: should be able to
<dbdii407> Anyway to figure out all the drives on the computer?
<Billiard> dbdii407: the hardware?
<Hajex> Billiard : I have only 8.04 live cd and it works well but when upgrading to 8.10 it stops working and not allow me to upgrade to 9.10 because the video adapter is not supported
<bid> can i make new user home dirctory somthing else them /home/username ? i want to create a user and "lock" him on one dirctory
<dbdii407> Get a list of all storage devices on the computer via terminal?
<dajhorn> Bookman: You haven't provided enough information for anybody to help you.   At a minimum, software name and version, and an error message.
<zilla1> If you want to do fancy things with your partition table, its not a part of the walkthrough install. you'll have to use fdisk, and build your partition table that way, and then go through the installation. Is that the message I should be getting?
<Billiard> Hajex: you could check if audio works on 9.04 live cd or 8.10 live cd, if it does i would do a backup and fresh install
<rubenmac>  someone have information about google chrome os?
<Bookman> dajhorn: Ubuntu 9.04/Evolution.  Very stock.
<bastid_raZor> dbdii407: you mean like: sudo fdisk -l  ?
<dajhorn> Bookman: Are you running the SMTP server?  What is the error message?  Is there a log entry?
<tonii> anybody got a tip on a good music player for Ubuntu? Preferably one that has nice functionality (Rythmbox and Amarok is, for me, useless).
<Hajex> Billiard .. audio is working sometime and stop at the same session and not allow me to use skype
<spookje> hello everybody,
<Bookman> dajhorn: No.  I am an Evolution user trying to send an email to my smtp server.  Rogers.  It will not accept my password
<dbdii407> bastid_raZor: Will that give me the drive thing? Like /sh1/media?
<Billiard> Hajex: idk, i always do a fresh install, to avoid audio problems
<spookje> do someone knows the dutch ubuntu channel?
<Pici> !dutch | spookje
<ubottu> spookje: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<spookje> thanksss
<Billiard> dbdii407: mount   will tell you were devices are mounted
<Scunizi> Bookman: sometimes the username is "username@domain.com"
<bastid_raZor> dbdii407: that will give you the /dev/ name .. you can also use: mount  to see the mount points
<ph33r> how do I get 3gp to have sound in karmic? it shows only the video and not the sound, I have tried medibuntu repos but everything failed, I have th restricted codecs too, real player and mplay and smplayer and vlc too, any ideas how I can get them to play with sound ?
<Hajex> Billiard :fresh install ? do u mean formating the current version?
<archman> hello
<Hans_Henrik> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop;  == doomed to fail?
<dajhorn> Bookman: What happens when you click the "Check For Supported Types" button?
<free-lance> what can i do?
<Billiard> Hajex: backing up your data and formatting and fresh install yes
<archman> ok, i'm trying to mount a digicam. lsusb lists "Bus 003 Device 004: ID 04da:2372 Panasonic (Matsushita) Lumix DMC-FZ10 Camera", but the device is not mounted. how to mount?
<Scunizi> Hans_Henrik: you don't have to remove ubuntu-desktop to install kubuntu-desktop
<Hajex> Billiard : thanks so much .. is there any solution other than that?
<spookje> cu laters everybody, have a nice chat ;-)
<bastid_raZor> !purekde | Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: Ubuntu Desktop is only a meta package or whatever it's called,  a selection of packages that are told to be installed when it is installed
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: and I was going to do what  bastid_raZor did  !purekde
<Billiard> Hajex: well first i would make sure it actually works on the live cd, i think i fresh install is faster than an upgrade anyway
<npxx> Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  not work ubuntu ı need help
<Hans_Henrik> ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> Hans_Henrik: You can have both installed, and you select which one to load up from the log in screen, and you have one set as default
<Bookman> dajhorn: a window pops up and closes too fast to read
<bradland> gee, should I accept this file....? http://imgur.com/pFrLb.png
<bradland> at least get a less conspicuous name
<Hajex> Billiard : aha .. I understand now ..thanks man
<Billiard> Hajex: yup
<dajhorn> Bookman: Check for typos in the server name and user name, like heading or tailing whitespace.  Try a non-25 port, if possible, like 587.
<Hans_Henrik> brandland: well to be on the safe side - its 0 bytes, you just need the filename, make a new file with the same name :p
<Bookman> dajhorn: how could that change randomly?
<mrdk> Is there a way to prevent the mouse cursor from being dragged across to another x display?
<Billiard> mrdk: i think you can change that in the compiz settings
<bradland> Hans_Henrik: Because, hey, nothing dangerous ever came in zero bytes indicated filesize :)
<mrdk> Billiard: any idea where?
<archman> how to mount a digital camera?
<Luyang> how can I make logs rotate? How do I replace nohup command with a command which automatically rotates logs?
<Billiard> mrdk: somewhere in the compiz settings idk, look around
<bradland> Luyang: Do you have logrotate installed?
<Luyang> I wanna rotate weblogic stdout logs... I'm currently starting it with "nohup startWL.sh" but wanna have automatic log rotations
<Hans_Henrik> brandland: hmm.. will the IRC client accept more than .. "0" bytes?  in that case, i guess you can call that a bug
<Luyang> bradland: I don't think I do
<djustice> archman: it has an SD card? or an internal memory?
<bradland> Luyang: If you do, it's as easy as editing /etc/logrotate
<Luyang> bradland: it's at work... I didn't install
<zenyatta> who keeps wanting to send me to hacker threads?? >:o
<Hans_Henrik> brandland: (0 bytes of data, that is)
<Luyang> bradland: can it rotat my nohup logs, or do I have to start it up with new command?
<Scunizi> zenyatta: I"m also getting them.. from different people
<bradland> Luyang: It's installed by default in Ubuntu, so `which logrotate` and see what you get
<archman> djustice, hmm, dunno it's not mine and i don't know a bit about digicams, but it's lumix, ls80
<archman> djustice, i think it's SD
<Luyang> bradland: well I'm not using ubuntu at work...
<chriscreasy> In fullscreen flash in firefox certain videos run smooth, but it has like random white sqaures flash on and off, even when i exit avant, and turn off visual effects. anyone have this problem or any idea on how to fix it?
<archman> djustice, lsusb gives: Bus 003 Device 005: ID 04da:2372 Panasonic (Matsushita) Lumix DMC-FZ10 Camera
<bradland> Luyang: I'd be surprised if it weren't already installed
<Luyang> I can't connect there now and check unfortunately
<bradland> !logrotate | Luyang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logrotate
<djustice> archman: but no places menu entry? tried digikam? fspot?
<bradland> Luyang: It's really your easiest bet. http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/logrotate8.html
<zilla1> I've got 2 windows partitions already on my disk. I'd like to add a primary swap, and then an extended partition, in which i drop separate logical /boot, /home, /var, and /opt partitions. Is that achievable in the walkthrough install?
<mrdk> Billiard: Might it be related to 'Overlapping Displays'?
<archman> djustice, no...
<archman> djustice, on xfce
<rustyyy> ciao
<Billiard> mrdk: that doesnt sould like it, i remember there was a few check boxes for when the mouse would pass over, while dragging while moving while dragging a window
<Luyang> bradland does that mean I can do   /path/nohup.out {daily (newline) rotate5 (newline) endscript  }
<rustyyy> !list
<sebsebseb> zilla1: you don't need  seperate /boot  usaully  or /var
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> zilla1: having a seperate /home is good though yes
<sebsebseb> zilla1: and don't need seperate /opt
<bradland> Luyang: yes, like this http://www.pastie.org/703253
<mrdk> Billiard: This is a separate X display, using settings generated by nvidia-settings with 'separate X display' with two physically separate outputs
<bradland> i think the space between rotate and the integer is important
<gimbli> zilla1: separate /boot might be necessary if you want to crypt your drive. is this already available in the standard ubuntu 9.10 or only on the alternate cd?
<archman> djustice, OMG they all require some useless dependencies, millions of apps; any other way?
<sebsebseb> zilla1: and you can set up partitions on the manual install option,  as well as in gparted first, but then you would have to finnish off in manual install, telling it  what to use the partition as
<Msx10> hi all
<Msx10> can anyone help me with this..
<Msx10> getting amd unsupported harware..
<sebsebseb> gimbli:   zilla1 by default Ubuntu puts everything into  /  and make some swap space as well
<trism> archman: maybe try gphoto2?
<Msx10> how do i remove the watermark
<archman> trism, installing
<archman> trism, it's some cli?
<sebsebseb> Msx10: watermark for what?
<trism> archman: yeah
<archman> trism, tnx, will test now :)
<archman> trism, btw, strange that ubuntu can't automount such things, really...
<Ph03n|x87> re
<sebsebseb> gimbli: reply here not in pm
<Sparky> I'm trying to set up Nefarious IRCd, but when I start the IRCd, and I try to go to the address in XChat, I get an error: Error: Connection Refused. Does anybody know how to fix this problem? For some reason I can only get to it when I go to local host: 127.0.0.1. Instead of my IP Address/ DNS.
<tonino> please , can somedy  help me with nvidia driver? I need install them without internet connection
<trism> archman: yeah, it really should, it automounts mine now (but I used to use gphoto2 before it did)
<aratai> someone here fast?
<gimbli> sebsebseb Sorry. I just wanted to ask whether 9.10 is already able to encrypt a whole drive and not only the home drive in 9.10 ;)
<archman> trism, how to use this? can you give me a quick tip?
<aratai> i deleted grub by accident
<aratai> and now i am on cd
<Sparky> I'm trying to set up Nefarious IRCd, but when I start the IRCd, and I try to go to the address in XChat, I get an error: Error: Connection Refused. Does anybody know how to fix this problem? For some reason I can only get to it when I go to local host: 127.0.0.1. Instead of my IP Address/ DNS.
<aratai> how can i re install it?
<dajhorn> Sparky: Run something like `sudo netstat -lntp` and check whether ircd is running on the external interface.  Don't repeat your question that quickly.
<sebsebseb> gimbli: I don't normallley mind being pm'd, but...
<aratai> i mean grub without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<sakuramboo> aratai: open a terminal and run grub-install [device]
<Sparky> Ok, sorry.
<aratai> i am new to *nix
<aratai> how to do that?
<sebsebseb> gimbli: I think the desktop CD can only do the home folder, where as the alternate will do the whole drive
<zilla1> sebsebseb, i'm planning on potentially hosting a site on this machine. Ideally, I'd like to have a separate GRUB partition, but that's looking complicated at this point. I've had issues with my SMART and my RAID system where a /boot partition ends up being a very good idea
<gimbli> sebsebseb: thanks. good to know that
<trism> archman: been a while since I used it, I believe I would use it with the -P argument to dump all the photos to the current directory
<bastid_raZor> djerduigh zutgjjif8uef8ru
<bastid_raZor> d tytfv
<bastid_raZor> vb gbh
<sebsebseb> gimbli well I think the alternate will only encrypt Linux partitions
<archman> trism "Could not detect any camera" awesome XD
<sebsebseb> gimbli: so if you have Windows on there as well for example, that won't be encrypted
<toehio> can the ubuntu-USB be installed on a NTFS-formatted USB disk, or does it have to be FAT32?
<sebsebseb> toehio: I woudn't recommend installing Ubuntu to NTFS or Fat32
<unitedpotsmokers> hello.. i am using avast home for ubuntu karmic. does it run automatically every time i start a computer?
<bastid_raZor> sorry.. my 3 year old likes to type.
<sebsebseb> toehio: yes Linux file systems as well such as Ext4 or Ext3
<gimbli> sebsebseb: thats no problem. i already tried this on debian with a separate LVM which worked out fine. But i missed these options in the graphical ubuntu installer.
<sebsebseb> toehio: as well, was meant to be instead
<mrdk> Billiard: I have now completely disabled compiz, yet the mouse cursor still moved to the alternate X display.
<toehio> sebsebseb: I agree, I would rather install it on one of the EXTs
<Billiard> mrdk: i thought compiz had a way to stop it but maybe im mistaken
<archman> djustice, nah, it's not on the supported list
<sebsebseb> zilla1: that's ok you can make a seperate /boot for Grub and the kernels
<sebsebseb> zilla1: it's just usaully not needed
<toehio> sebsebseb: unfortunately, I can't! So it should work on NTFS then?
<archman> how to mount digicam on usb, guys? where can i see the device name (sdb, sda)?
<Billiard> toehio: you cant?
<Chousuke> toehio: I really wouldn't install it on NTFS. :/ It might work, but you'll likely hit weird problems somewhere.
<sebsebseb> gimbli: ok
<Chousuke> toehio: and FAT32 is even worse :)
<toehio> Billiard: I CAN, but not in this situation (the USB device has to be accessed by windows machines)
<Vhozard> test
<Vhozard> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<sebsebseb> toehio: you can run Ubuntu from a USB stick
<sebsebseb> !usb |  toehio
<ubottu> toehio: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Msx10> anyone know what Amd unsupported hardware means and i can do about it
<dataviruset> why do I get no route to host when i run telnet 127.0.0.1 25 ? =/
<Chousuke> toehio: can't you make an ext partition on the USB disk aside the NTFS ones?
<Tartaros> hi. What gui application should I use to find files by name, recursively in multiple directories?
<toehio> sebsebseb: to clarify things, I want to install it ON the pendrive, not on a computer
<sebsebseb> toehio: that can be done, see what the bot  put
<Mike1> How can i disable maximizing of windows in UNR? for example GMPlayer does not like to be maximized
<Chousuke> toehio: then have ubuntu installed on the ext partition and have some shared space for windows
<toehio> Chousuke: excellent idea! Didn't think about it!
<Billiard> dataviruset are you running a telnet service?
<bradland> dataviruset: have you tried pinging your loopback?
<Tartaros> mike1: configure or uninstall maximus
<H_MrSun> got a huge problem, computer hung and i hard rebooted it, now it wont boot at all from hd ...
<H_MrSun> how can i fix this? :7
<bradland> Billiard: that wouuld give him connection refused
<H_MrSun> how do i reinstall grub to try that ?
<Mike1> Tartaros: i want to disable it just for certain apps
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: now you :)
<Gnea> !grub | H_MrSun
<Tartaros> Mike1: yeah as I said, configure it
<ubottu> H_MrSun: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dataviruset> I'm trying to send commands to my postfix which doesn't work... ping 127.0.0.1 doesn't work either
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: first of all,  anti virus for Desktop Linux at this time, is not needed,  unless for example your doing an email server, and so need to scan for Windows viruses
<Mike1> Tartaros: but how?
<bradland> dataviruset: do you get no route to host? or a different message?
<toehio> everyone that helped me: thank you for your help -  I really appreciate it!
<Msx10> anyone?
<gimbli> dataviruset did you disable the loopback-device? didnt even thought about this being possible :D
<Tartaros> Mike1: I§d say conf file but I§m not sure if it has any :) but it certainly has cli options
<dataviruset> I get: PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dataviruset> no answer
<Gnea> sebsebseb: it is if it's being shared to some windows computers
<Tartaros> §='
<Billiard> Msx10: where do you get this message
<dataviruset> gimbli: i don't know ;/
<ron_> why GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta4 is still in beta?
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: plus you can use  programs such as ClamAV to  scan Windows partitions for viruses
<sebsebseb> !virus | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sebsebseb> Gnea: uhmm?
<Msx10> where?? on the right side of the screen...it says amd unsupported hardware
<lstarnes> ron_: it is still being developed
<bradland> dataviruset: well, one thing is certain. if loopback (127.0.0.1) doesn't work, you've got networking issues. what distro and version are you running?
<gimbli> dataviruset: Do you have a desktop or are you using only the terminal on your server?
<Billiard> Msx10: when!!
<Msx10> have a radeon  5770 card
<lstarnes> ron_: note that grub 1 is still 0.97
<Msx10> when i installed the drivers for it
<Gnea> sebsebseb: yeah. oh that's right, you haven't worked much with bridging linux and windows, huh
<dataviruset> bradland: i'm using ubuntu 9.10 server x64, just upgraded from 9.04
<jac2> is there a rule that forbids dots in username? (Exp: first.last ) On ubuntu instalation it does not allow this types of usernames.
<Msx10> Billiard, when i installed the drivers for it
<sebsebseb> Gnea: I guess not,  bridgeing sounds slightly familur, but what is that?
<faryshta_> Hi. I am having troubles booting a liveCD on a Dell Optiplex.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: it's a term to describe a generalization
<faryshta_> It gives the first menu but then gets freeze.
<ron_> laptop
<bradland> dataviruset: hrm, i'm not terribly famliar with ubuntu server. do you know if it uses network-manager, or does it use ifup/down scripts?
<Billiard> Msx10: so this error message just pops out of nowhere from the right side of the screen?
<Mike1> Tartaros: okay, found something with the keyword maximus and configure :-) there i a key in /apps/maximus in the gconf-editor :-)
<unitedpotsmokers> sebsebseb: yes i know. in linux many people think dont need antivirus. i used both linux & windoz. what happen i use a pendrive contain virus, and need to clean all of them in linux?
<dataviruset> bradland: ifup/down i think
<H_MrSun> 1g
<Mike1> Tartaros: thank you!
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: yes that can be done
<H_MrSun> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dataviruset> bradland: i'm not the kind of expert myself, hehe
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: try ClamAV for that
<gimbli> dataviruset try "ifup lo" then
<Tartaros> :)
<Msx10> yes when i installed the drivers for ati
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: clamav should be able to take care of that, pretty sure there's a gui out there for it too
<BenG92> Ok, i updated Ubuntu 9.10 earlier, so it was fully updated, then just now closed the lid on my laptop by accident, and put it into standby mode. when i tried to turn it on again, it didn't work, after 5 minutes i forcibly shut down my computer, and then when i tried to turn it on, ubuntu is dead. It comes up with a sh:Grub> and i typed 'Test' and it said Error: Failed.
<faryshta_> The boot freeze on a Dell Optiplex with a Karmic LiveCD. Some help?
<unitedpotsmokers> clamAV? but i already use avast now..
<unitedpotsmokers> oh ic
<archman> i need to use vmware to mount my digicam, ROFL
<dataviruset> gimbli: yey, ping works now :O
<mrdk> I have two monitors attached to the same computer, and on each monitor I have a separate desktop. Is there any way to prevent the mouse cursor from moving between the two screens, unless a hotkey is pressed?
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: well  you could do Avast for Linux as well
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: by the way not all anti viruses are going to pick up on exactly the same stuff
<Billiard> Msx10: dunno, get nvidia card lol
<bradland> dataviruset: look at the contents of /etc/network/interfaces. make sure the auto lo and iface lo lines are present
<gimbli> dataviruset: nice. try to restart your mta now. perhaps the connection to port 25 might work as well now :D
<unitedpotsmokers> so if i use ClamAV it will run automatically when start ubuntu?
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers, sebsebseb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94093
<dataviruset> gimbli: mta?
<dataviruset> bradland: i'll check it
<xeenah> hi everyone
<unitedpotsmokers> ok, give me a sec...
<maco> dataviruset: mail transfer agent
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: it's setup a little bit differently than windows
<gimbli> dataviruset: mta - mail transfer agent ... postfix for example. or what are you running on port 25
<Doonz> hey can somone direct me to an article for maximizing my mdadm raid arrays?
<Doonz> ors is 30MB/s pretty good on a 5x500gb raid 5 array?
<bradland> dataviruset: should look something like this: http://www.pastie.org/703284
<BenG92> Ok, i updated Ubuntu 9.10 earlier, so it was fully updated, then just now closed the lid on my laptop by accident, and put it into standby mode. when i tried to turn it on again, it didn't work, after 5 minutes i forcibly shut down my computer, and then when i tried to turn it on, ubuntu is dead. It comes up with a sh:Grub> and i typed 'Test' and it said Error: Failed.
<xeenah> does anyone have a clue how to force mono output for whole system with alsa?
<H_MrSun> doesnt help with reinstalling grub ...
<dataviruset> bradland: thanks!
<unitedpotsmokers> ok i will try clam... thanks for your advice.. :)
<dataviruset> gimbli: that did it, thank you guys!
<dataviruset> oh. thank you guys**
<Xaviorin> Can someone answer an ignorant question for me
<ron_> do you know when the gnu grub version 1.97 will come out of beta?
<Gnea> Xaviorin: not if you don't ask it
<lstarnes> ron_: probably never
<Xaviorin> lol ok
<prefrontal> why can't we have nice things? why can't we have a nice web browser that can view pdfs in a tab? why don't all of our web browsers support this?
<lstarnes> ron_: grub 1 has been in 0.97 for a very long time
<dataviruset> but my /etc/network/interfaces contains this O_o    Bra http://se.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/restricted Packages
<dataviruset> Bra http://se.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Sources
<dataviruset> Bra http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Packages
<dataviruset> Bra http://se.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/restricted Sources
<dataviruset> Bra http://se.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/universe Packages
<FloodBot1> dataviruset: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dataviruset> Bra http://se.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/universe Sources
<Xaviorin> Never used linux and a buddy said ubuntu was a good one to use. If i use the windows installer can i switch back and forth from the os i had before ubuntu whenever i want?
<sebsebseb> ron_: the verson that comes with Karmic says it's a beta I know, but you don't need to worry about that and think buggy
<BenG92> Ok, i updated Ubuntu 9.10 earlier, so it was fully updated, then just now closed the lid on my laptop by accident, and put it into standby mode. when i tried to turn it on again, it didn't work, after 5 minutes i forcibly shut down my computer, and then when i tried to turn it on, ubuntu is dead. It comes up with a sh:Grub> and i typed 'Test' and it said Error: Failed.
<Gnea> prefrontal: why do large software companies enact patents? why do they want to control everything and suck everyone's money away?
<iceroot> !ot | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gimbli> dataviruset how did you make your /etc/network/interfaces your /etc/apt/sources.list? :D
<faryshta_> The boot freeze on a Dell Optiplex with a Karmic LiveCD. Some help?
<reeher_> I was just given the go ahead to look at hosting virtual systems on a centralized server, a la thin clients.  I need a big "start here" arrow on how I would get a desktop running linux to connect to a server running linux and having Windows run in a vbox.  Any ideas or suggestions?
<unitedpotsmokers> 1 more question. i want to remove avast. sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation <-- is it correct?
<Tartaros> What gui application should I use to find files by name, recursively in multiple directories?
<Gnea> iceroot: uh, please, get a clue. I was being rhetorical.
<Xaviorin> Never used linux and a buddy said ubuntu was a good one to use. If i use the windows installer can i switch back and forth from the os i had before ubuntu whenever i want?
<jrib> reeher_: might try #vbox
<prefrontal> Xaviorin, yes. Wubi installs to your Windows partition. You can reboot to either Windows or Ubuntu
<reeher_> Xaviorin: Yes, but you'll have to reboot each time.
<dataviruset> gimbli: but my interfaces file looks like this, but it doesn't get the job done when i start the machine =( http://paste.ubuntu.com/321093/
<Xaviorin> thank you
<Msx10> anyone have this problem...Amd unsupported hardware watermak
<xeenah> Xaviorin - why use windows installer, if you can have both systems at the same time?
<trism> prefrontal: try the mozplugger package
<reeher_> jrib: Beaut, thanks!
<BenG92> Somebody help me, i can't even get Ubuntu to load
<Xaviorin> what did xeenah mean but have both systems at the same time?
<sebsebseb> ron_: They don't support the old Grub in #grub anymore  or whatever.  So surely it's stable enough, hence why it got included in Karmic as well
<prefrontal> trism, trying it, thanks.
<unitedpotsmokers> yes or no? come on
<gimbli> dataviruset: do you have a file /etc/init.d/networking? might also be of course the new upstarting system... then i am clueless
<dangerx89> ciao
<unitedpotsmokers> i need to remove it completly
<Gnea> prefrontal: I have found that acroread will do just that... part of medibuntu
<BenG92> can noone help?
<sebsebseb> BenG92: oh Grub has messed up it seems hmm
<trism> prefrontal: it might just work, but if not there is a guide to configure it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25685
<dataviruset> gimbli: i do have that, yes. but all this stuff started to mess when i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 :/
<Xaviorin> The windows installer is saying there is no disk.... whats that suppose to mean
<BenG92> sebsebseb so how do i fix it?
<prefrontal> trism, it works!!
<prefrontal> thanks:)
<BenG92> if I can't load ubuntu, i can't install the new update
<prefrontal> (and it's using acroread)
<sebsebseb> BenG92: Grub 2 is  pretty new, and I don't know it well yet.
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  BenG92
<ubottu> BenG92: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Msx10> does anyone know about this message..."Amd unsupported hardware"
<Xaviorin> The windows installer is saying there is no disk.... whats that suppose to mean
<Gnea> Msx10: nope, too generic
<gimbli> dataviruset: what does "/etc/init.d/networking stop" and "/etc/init.d/networking start" show you?
<Msx10> what u mean to generic?
<dataviruset> gimbli: is it safe to run those commands over ssh?
<Gnea> Msx10: there's no real info there
<dataviruset> gimbli: perhaps if i do them at the same time
<gimbli> dataviruset: hm, if you dont have physical access to the machine... no
<Msx10> its a watemark i have on the bottom right off the screen
<BenG92> sebsebseb unfortunatly that doesn't help my problem, because i think my problem is ubuntus core drivers have been wiped
<unitedpotsmokers> BenG92: u need a ubuntu cd, start in live cd mode. then can repair grub
<mrXX> guys, has anyone been able to acces the ipod touch from ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> BenG92: core drivers aye? uhmm  most hardware support is  built in to the Linux kernel
<mrXX> itouch 2nd gen
<sebsebseb> BenG92: it will be graphics cards and wireless drivers, where you will probably need to install something
<joljam> warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<BenG92> unitedpotsmokers I used a home-burnt DVD disc to load, will it still work?
<joljam> could anyone help with this :warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<kermit> joljam: try #c
<kermit> joljam: or ##c
<joljam> kermit: where?
<phantomcircuit__> im using brasero to burn a data DVD but it's getting stuck on "Getting size"
<phantomcircuit__> it just sits there forever "Getting size"
<dataviruset> gimbli: can i run it /etc/init.d/networking stop && /etc/init.d/networking start? i think the ssh connection recovers automatically
<BenG92> and sebsebseb, i turn on my computer, i select 'Ubuntu' when asked to load between Vista and Ubuntu, and it goes: GNU GRUB then explains some testing protocol, says 'press TAB to see commands' so i did, it said Test was a command, so i tried it, it came back with an Error. its not the graphics or the wireless, its the whole installation of ubuntu that has broken
<mrXX> is there any ipod touch software for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> phantomcircuit__: not sure, but  you could try and burn a bit slower, or try other disc burning programs such as K3B.  K3B is rather nice it is a KDE app, but can run in Gnome as well, and if you haven't installed a KDE app before and you install K3B it will want to put on quite a bit of KDE  stuff,  which will also be used for other KDE apps that you could install.
<zilla1> sebsebseb, this may be off channel, but at least on the 9.04 install, if list 3 primary partitions, and then a logical partition, the installer will tell you that the rest of the space is unusueable, even if you have more drive space training that final partition. If you create 2 primary, and then a logical, it will allow you to continue creating logical parts, and then a final primary
<gimbli> dataviruset: you can also try "/etc/init.d/networking restart" but i only did this while beeing in the same building with the server i managed. it never failed but i would not guarantee anything ;)
<phantomcircuit__> sebsebseb, so you suggest just not using brasero?
<sebsebseb> zilla1: well 9.04 is really the better release in many ways, or so it seems to me
<dataviruset> gimbli: i set sleep 120 and ifup eth0 as a @reboot script in crontab, i can make a remote reboot
<sebsebseb> zilla1: well  better release depends on the user, and what they want to do with it, but also what hardware they have to some extent
<npxx> help me pls
<sebsebseb> phantomcircuit__: I have had something not working in brasero before, but it worked in K3B
<zilla1> sebsebseb old hardware is old
<sebsebseb> phantomcircuit__: it was a problem burning the contents of an ISO to a DVD, or wahtever
<Robs1> anybody got running wifi on asus F5RL ?
<npxx> Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s tv card not work
<gimbli> dataviruset: ok, that might help if it fails. but i am still searching for the documentation of "upstart" which might cause the problem because this changed between 9.04 and 9.10 and might be the reason you had no loopback-device after reboot...
<sebsebseb> zilla1: yes and?
<npxx> ı need help pls
<gimbli> dataviruset because the init.d-scripts havent been called
<dataviruset> gimbli: the thing is, the eth0 didn't go up at the start either, i had to start it manually with ifup eth0
<sebsebseb> zilla1: and 9.04 is now the release before the latest one,  but newer is not always better, and with Ubuntu it's not about what is the latest, it's about what is still supported with security updates
<dataviruset> gimbli: here's my networking restart (run over ssh without problems :)) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/321100/
<phantomcircuit__> sebsebseb, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/482991
<phantomcircuit__> same issue as that guy
<gimbli> dataviruset: so the script works like a charme and it might be the upstart problem. i will see whether i can find something. brb ;)
<dataviruset> gimbli: thanks :)
<BenG92> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8231009 thats sort of my problem, except he fixed it by merging two drives into one, i have installed linux through Vista
<sebsebseb> phantomcircuit__: uhmm well I have had issues with Brasero before, K3B on the other hand tends to always work well
<phantomcircuit__> yeah
<phantomcircuit__> 250 MB later
<phantomcircuit__> :(
<sebsebseb> phantomcircuit__: 250 MB later???
<phantomcircuit__> sebner, well need to download 70MB
<phantomcircuit__> but installing 250
<phantomcircuit__> kde libs and such
<sebsebseb> phantomcircuit__: for what? K3B?
<Robs1> Help, I have finally recognized my WiFi card, but there are no hotspots recognized
<sebsebseb> phantomcircuit__: yes that's what I  told you earlier, it will want to put KDE stuff on
<phantomcircuit__> yes
<gimbli> dataviruset could you paste the output of "cat /etc/init/networking" please ?
<BenG92> has anyone else had this problem?
<sebsebseb> phantomcircuit__:  Gnome is alright, but  I like running a few KDE apps in it as well, sometimes.   Well Konversation is the main KDE app I use since it's my IRC client, rather nice one as well.
<ZykoticK9> phantomcircuit, if you are planning on doing much burning K3B, and unfortunately the required KDE libraries, is probably the way to go
<dataviruset> gimbli: you mean /etc/init.d/networking? http://paste.ubuntu.com/321101/
<gimbli> dataviruset: no, it should be "/etc/init" it seems like they moved the scripts for upstart there which is used in 9.10. /etc/init.d is obsolete in 9.04, i guess
<BenG92> does anyone know how to fix a SH:Grub> error when you try to boot unbuntu?
<dataviruset> gimbli: wtf? that MAY be the reason why this doesn't work :O
<sebsebseb> !language |  dataviruset
<ubottu> dataviruset: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<warren1234> hey Room!! I am having difficulty with PureAdminmy FTP server for ubuntu 9.10. I have everything set up and when I ftp://127.0.0.1 it brings up the login box, when I login it allways fails. I think it might have something to do with users and groups. if anyone can help I would appreciate it greatly
<dataviruset> =(
<sebsebseb> dataviruset: :)
<dataviruset> gimbli: i have an init dir as it seems, but no networking stuff
<gimbli> dataviruset: yeah, looks like that. but i dont know why this failed during the upgrade as i did the same on my desktop machine
<dataviruset> gimbli: perhaps it's possible to check somewhere what should be run (and in this case - from which directory it should be run) in the start
<dataviruset> gimbli: and see if they changed the directory there to init
<gimbli> dataviruset i am just copying the file for the networking... give me a sec ;)
<Pipous> ola
<BenG92> does anyone know how to fix a SH:Grub> error when you try to boot unbuntu?
<kyentei> BenG92: tried booting from a live Ubuntu and then re-install grub?
<phantomcircuit__> wtf
<phantomcircuit__> sebsebseb, i install kb3 and it brings along mysql server and all kinds of friends
<phantomcircuit__> ridiculous
<gimbli> dataviruset I guess the script should look like this (this is what i found on my pc): http://paste.ubuntu.com/321108/
<BenG92> kyentei I'll need to find my live cd, how do you re-install grub?
<Catalin> hello all
<gimbli> dataviruset: create a file "/etc/init/network-interfaces" and paste this into it. after restart this should be called by the upstart
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and my 9.04 was 64 bit I assume the 9.10 was auto 64?
<kyentei> You could also try and reach the recovery-mode of Ubuntu
<kyentei> apt-get remove grub, apt-get install grub
<gimbli> dataviruset: but i still cant guarantee for anything as this is my first time trying this ;)
<knoxville_> I somehow shut down icons and rightclicking on the desktop.. (Like explorer in MS) How to get it back?
<Catalin> i`m using an M-audio 5.1 sound card and when i plug my mic, the jack does not recognize it...what can i do?
<dataviruset> gimbli: i'll try it out, many thanks to you!!
<agente86> hola a todos
<Catalin> the sound works fine, but my mic doesn`t recognize it
<faryshta_> The boot freeze on a Dell Optiplex with a Karmic LiveCD. Some help?
<Catalin> any ideea how to solve that issue?
<glphvgacs> i'm on a mac
<gimbli> dataviruset: but be careful. i hope it wont break anything during the start which might lead to bigger problems resulting in your server not booting anymore
<sebsebseb> phantomcircuit__: oh not sure why it wants to put mysql server on
<gimbli> dataviruset: wait a little. i will see whether i can find some more documentation on this
<inh> does ubuntu server come wtih gnome?
<rww> phantomcircuit__: mysql server, or some mysql common stuff?
<agente86> alguien que hable español???
<rww> inh: not by default, no
<dataviruset> gimbli: ok, no problems =)
<rww> !es | agente86
<ubottu> agente86: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<glphvgacs> hdiutil (mac's disk burning tool) reads this: http://pastebin.com/m2a06e1f6
<inh> rww ok thanks =]
<agente86> thx
<glphvgacs> can i use it to burn .iso on a CD?
<warren1234> inh: no
<glphvgacs> is .iso a 'disk image'?
<Catalin> is someone here online who can help me?
<fcuk112> glphvgacs: yes and yes.
<inh> i might be better sudted to use the desktop verion then
<fcuk112> !ask | Catalin
<ubottu> Catalin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> glphvgacs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Mac%20OS%20X is the normal way to burn ISOs from OS X.
<gimbli> dataviruset: it is /etc/init/network-interface by the way. they only used the singular form for the name ...
<Catalin> fcuk112, i just ask, but neither one respond to me
<npxx> my tv card Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  not work  help me plsss
<Flare-Laptop> !iso | glphvgacs
<ubottu> glphvgacs: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<warren_> hey Room!! I am having difficulty with PureAdminmy FTP server for ubuntu 9.10. I have everything set up and when I ftp://127.0.0.1 it brings up the login box, when I login it allways fails. I think it might have something to do with users and groups. if anyone can help I would appreciate it greatly
<rww> Flare-Laptop: !burn, actually, but it just links to the URL I already gave.
<Catalin> fcuk112, i`m using an M-audio 5.1 sound card and when i plug my mic, the jack does not recognize it...what can i do?
<dataviruset> gimbli: okay, i'll try it out now then, thanks again!
<Janhouse_> I am using ubuntu. I am connecting to windows server using terminal server. How can I send ctrl+alt+del?
<Flare-Laptop> rww: Ahh ok
<warren1234> !off topic help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic help
<warren1234> !off topic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic
<dAlfa89_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<warren1234> thnx
<music_freak> anyone familiar with pykaraoke? i need hel
<faryshta_> The boot freeze on a Dell Optiplex with a Karmic LiveCD. Some help?
<warren1234> is that the room with non ubuntu program help?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and my 9.04 was 64 bit I assume the 9.10 was auto 64? I don't know how to check
<rww> U-b-u-n-t-u: correct
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks rww
<jongbergs> faryshta_: try enabling noapic nolapic of the advanced boot options
<dAlfa89_> warren1234, pretty much, basically a general chat area
<LjL> warren1234: there is a #pykaraoke channel
<warren1234> U-b-u-n-t-u: look at what package you downloaded, I do not think that you can down grade from 64 without problems
<LjL> it's also empty. nevermind.
<ubuspire> hi all, is there a better (ubuntu wise) way to enable ip_forwarding, iptables -j masq and a dhcp server than running on the command line / with a custom script?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> warren1234, I just used the upgrade listed in the update manager
<warren1234> Thanx LjL!! thats what I wanted ;) someone ther can help me with my pureadmin ftp question!! WOOT!
<music_freak> i'm looking for pykaraoke support. i am having problems controlling screen placement
<rww> U-b-u-n-t-u: to check, you'd do "uname -a" in a terminal. If it says "x86_64" towards the end of it, it's using 64-bit.
<warren1234> <U-b-u-n-t-u> it will keep you 64 bit
<faryshta_> jongbergs, Ok.
<nh2> can I chainload one grub2 from another grub2
<U-b-u-n-t-u> perfect thanks warren1234 and rww
<jongbergs> faryshta_: you can do so during boot menu, press F6, select acpi=off, noapic, nolapic   just to be sure
<faryshta_> jongbergs, ok. noapic seems didn't work. Will try the other option now.
<jongbergs> faryshta_: did you select the thre options? acpi=off, noapic, nolapic
<memiux> Which utility allows me to continue copying files even if ocurrs an error?
<memiux> like teracopy for linux?
<faryshta_> jongbergs, NO! OK will reboot.
<ubuspire> memiux: err ubuntu IS linux
<server__> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<dataviruset> gimbli: i'm not sure if it worked, i'm going to trash the loopback part of my rescue-script where i run ifup lo, so i can check whether it's up or not afterwards (if your script worked it should get up)...
<ubuspire> memiux: but you can lookup ddrescue
<gimbli> dataviruset: i press thumbs that it works ;)
<jongbergs> faryshta_: press space bar to select the option and an "x" mark beside the option means it's selected
<faryshta_> jongbergs, Now I checked the three. Waiting...
<dataviruset> gimbli: :)
<npxx> my tv card Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  not work  help me plsss
<faryshta_> jongbergs, nothing happens it just freezes on a black screen after I order install.
<Doonz> whats a good transfer speed on a raid 5 array using mdadm?
<faryshta_> jongbergs, already checked md5 for errors.
<jongbergs> faryshta_: does your ISO image OK?
<LinuksGR> !
<jongbergs> faryshta_: try enabling another option, press F4 then select safe graphics mode
<jongbergs> faryshta_: you should have 4 options now
<Ph03n|x87> n8
<ScabbyMadman> hi anyone here using a version of ubuntu on an eeepc 1000he?
<Flare-Laptop> Is there a flowchart and pseudo code program for linux? Something like raptor (http://raptor.martincarlisle.com/)
<jongbergs> ScabbyMadman: try Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10, designed for lightweight netbook like eeepc
<faryshta_> jongbergs, ok.
<jongbergs> Flare-Laptop: there
<jongbergs> Flare-Laptop: there
<jongbergs> Flare-Laptop: there's one called Klavaro
<ScabbyMadman> jongbergs, I have installed  it just wantto compare notes on a few  things
<woble> anyone knows how to enable the fancy graphical grub2 menu?
<jongbergs> Flare-Laptop: you can try to install it by sudo apt-get install klavaro
<Flare-Laptop> jongbergs: That's a typing tutor not a flowchart/pseudo code program.
<faryshta_> jongbergs, same.
<jongbergs> Flare-Laptop: sorry, i mispelled, it's Kivio
<dataviruset> gimbli: no, 127.0.0.1 doesn't answer on ping ;/
<faryshta_> Freezes on black screen.
<jongbergs> faryshta_: can you check your CD for defects?
<Scunizi> Flare-Laptop: you want a flowchart type program? Try Dia
<nh2> can I chainload one grub2 from another grub2?
<jongbergs> faryshta_: hmm...what could be wrong..
<Flare-Laptop> Scunizi: I know that, I'm using that. But I need something that runs pseudo code as well.
<faryshta_> jongbergs, already did. MD5 is the same.
<faryshta_> jongbergs, what is weird is I have Intrepid in that same computer.
<gimbli> dataviruset: hm, strange. what does "service networking start" show you on the machine?
<faryshta_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/467431 jongbergs
<jongbergs> faryshta_: and did you encounter the same problem with intrepid?
<ubuspire> never mind. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router found something
<faryshta_> jongbergs, not at all.
<dataviruset> gimbli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/321121/
<dataviruset> gimbli: (unknown job networking)
<dataviruset> gimbli: oops, i pasted that twice there. well. you got it clear xD
<jongbergs> faryshta_: btw, what hardware platform you currently have?
<gimbli> dataviruset: ah ok, then it, perhaps, has to be registered in some kind of way. i thought the pure existence of the file might fix it ;)
<dataviruset> gimbli: hmm
<faryshta_> Optiplex 740 two 64bits processor. 2gb RAM.
<faryshta_> jongbergs,
<ScabbyMadman> hi anyone here using a version of ubuntu on an eeepc 1000 series
<taofd> how do I set it so that whenever an application demands attention  (like clicking a firefox link when my firefox window is in another work space) that application will be focused?
<Flare-Laptop> Are there any pseudo code related programs for ubuntu/linux?
<davidboy1> How would I set up a cron job to run at a specific time?
<jongbergs> faryshta_: is could be an issue related to karmic's failing to boot under 64-bit
<woble> anyone knows how to enable the fancy graphical grub2 menu?
<jongbergs> faryshta_: have you done googling with this issue?
<faryshta_> jongbergs, I am right now.
<Lostinspace_46> Is anyone here well versed in Gizmod??
<dajhorn> davidboy1: Add a cron job with the `crontab -e` command.
<embrik> s it possible to downgrade? I want to get back to hardy - because of keyboard-problems with nx-client
<jongbergs> faryshta_: and your using and AMD 64 cpu?
<Flare-Laptop> Are there any pseudo code related programs for ubuntu/linux?
<kermit> is there a way to make my touchpad not freak out any time i bump my track stick?
<davidboy1> dajhorn: Thanks
<jongbergs> Flare-Laptop: did you try kivio?
 * Flare-Laptop facepalms
<mgv2> can someone remind me how can i install graphic card driver? i want to try to play open arena again even tho i have no mouse
<Flare-Laptop> jongbergs: it doesn't run pseudo code
<faryshta_> jongbergs, yes is a amd Athlon x2
<criss> hi guys .. can i increase my swap partition after ive installed linux? im new to all this .. i only have 256MB RAM or where do i find out what my swop is at the moment?
<ubuspire> hmm.. actually the network manager in gnome seems pretty sufficient for most needs
<TheCheeze> i am on a live cd environment and have my main drive mounted. i am trying to back up my home directory but it says i do not have the proper permission. how can i fix this?
<ubuspire> no firewall etc are included but it's pretty nice
<mespejel> any good tutorial of how to create a swapfile on ubuntu 9.10?
<jongbergs> criss: sudo fdisk -l
<ScabbyMadman> mespejel, I just did it today so ask
<dataviruset> gimbli: the init directory shouldn't contain scripts, is that what you meant?
<criss> jong what does that command do for me?
<Bam_Bam> Does anyone know why my cdrom drive locks up while rhythmbox 0.12.5 is playing a media file?
<Flare-Laptop> !swap | mesenga
<ubottu> mesenga: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Flare-Laptop> oops
<Bam_Bam> or rather music cd
<mespejel> ScabbyMadman, can you help me to create a swap file thanks
<Flare-Laptop> !swap | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jongbergs> criss: launch terminal and type this command sudo fdisk -l, this would let you know where's your swap partition
<ScabbyMadman> mesenga, yes or you can fillow the link that Flare-Laptop produced
<criss> okay kewl thanks man
<ScabbyMadman> mesenga, pm me if you want
<ScabbyMadman> or if the channel doesent mind
<embrik> TheCheeze, do it from command line: sudo cp -r /home/username/ destination_folder
<gimbli> dataviruset: no. i think that the job has to be registered to be executed on startup. but i found out that the files dont have to be executable and perhaps we need a second file here which is named "/etc/init/networking"... i will paste the file in a second ;)
<mesenga> ?
<Flare-Laptop> mesenga: Sorry about that wrong person.
<mespejel> Flare-Laptop, actually i have enough memory.. the problem is that without swap i cant have some functions like suspend or hibernate
<mespejel> but i have enough memory and fast memory
<mesenga> ok
<ScabbyMadman> mespejel, how bif a swap file do you want?
<taofd> how do I set it so that whenever an application demands attention  (like clicking a firefox link when my firefox window is in another work space) that application will be focused?
<ScabbyMadman> big
<dataviruset> gimbli: hmm, but does this all exist in a 9.10 clean install? in that case it would be copy 'n paste? :D
<mespejel> maybe 1gb
<mespejel> thats enough
<gimbli> dataviruset: you can find the file content here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/321125/
<mespejel> i just want to use it for does functions.. cause i lower my swappines to 10
<TheCheeze> embrik will that get hidden folders too?
<mespejel> so my memory is doing almost all the stuff
<ScabbyMadman> tadof usually the  panel widget will flash
<gimbli> dataviruset: oh it does, i guess :D
<embrik> TheCheeze, yes
<ScabbyMadman> mespejel,  pm  me if you want a  tutorial
<criss> jongbergs: i have no idea what all that stuff means man ... im new to ubuntu ... can i send you the results in a PM or something please?
<dataviruset> gimbli: isn't this a bug or something, then? :o
<dataviruset> gimbli: i mean... do-release-upgrade should do everything? :ooo
<faryshta_> jongbergs, seems is an open bug (probably will never be solved in Karmic).
<gimbli> dataviruset: if these files doesnt exist after an upgrade... then it is :/
<embrik> TheCheeze, maybe you should use a * to be sure /home/username/*
<dataviruset> gimbli: so now i have two files in /etc/init, network-interface and networking ...
<jongbergs> faryshta_: probably, this bug has already been submitted to launchpad..we just hope ubuntu team will issue a fix asap.
<embrik> TheCheeze, read man cp
<dataviruset> gimbli: so this should do the trick now? :P
<prappl93> How do I readd the help thing to the panel?
<vonnick> Is it possible to upload entire folders to Ubuntu One?
<mrXX> is there a notepad++ equivalent for ubuntu?
<Flare-Laptop> prappl93: click it
<jongbergs> criss: did you read the swap faq sent to you?
<prappl93> Flare-Laptop, what?
<vonnick> prapple: Click system and drag Help and Support to the desktop
<gimbli> dataviruset: try "service networking start"
<vonnick> Drag that icon to the panel
<TheCheeze> embrik thank you. had a catastrophic karmic failure after an update today
<Doonz> whats a good transfer speed on a raid 5 array using mdadm?
<prappl93> vonnick, thanks
<dataviruset> gimbli: unknown job networking
<prappl93> Is it possible to get Ubuntu One for the LTS?
<criss> jongbergs: im reading that now i missed that thanks
<embrik> I had the same on a lenovo r61i - had to backup and install hardy
<mrXX> is there notepad++ for ubuntu?
<embrik> mrXX, I use nano
<Flare-Laptop> mrXX: you can do the same stuff in gedit as you can in notepad++
<gimbli> dataviruset: does "initctl list" show you some networking-entries?
<baytes-vm> mrXX: or bluefish
<faryshta_> jongbergs, but for use the solution I will need to have ubuntu installed the only way to actually fix it is by releasing another .iso which I see improbable.
<embrik> mrXX, If you want a gui you can start gedit
<baytes-vm> mrXX: prob the closest to notepad++
<rooth> Evning all, have anyonebeen able to use the built-in card-reader of HP-laptops with xD-memory-cards?
<vonnick> I find kate to be good for a NP++ alt
<mrXX> but gedit doesnt do formatting, else it is gr8
<rooth> I have a HP Mobile Workstation Compaq 8710w
<dataviruset> gimbli: no, but i ran sudo service networking restart and it restarted the networking stuff
<prappl93> Can I install Ubuntu One on 8.04 LTS?
<vonnick> I dunno rooth, but my card reader doesn't work in my HP A620N desktop
<dataviruset> gimbli: the loopback interface seems to work aswell :O
<arooni> how do i make it i can simulate a 3rd mouse button on my mouse?  i..e when i click left and right bottons at same time it results in a middle click?
<rooth> vonnick: OK, thx!
<dataviruset> gimbli: ah, not now
<rooth> vonnick: strange that noone has addressed that matter =)
<mrXX> <baytes-vm> is bluefish esp for webdesigners?
<mrXX> i need to work with php, html, perl mostly
<gimbli> dataviruset: damn, and i had a little hope that this worked out ;)
<vonnick> If you can find out who makes the card readers for Hp there's probably a third party driver somewhere
<Flare-Laptop> mrXX: It does all thos
<Flare-Laptop> those*
<Infomomo> do we know how to change the resolution on ubuntu-server 9.10 ??? thanks
<vonnick> Although ubuntu 8.04 recognizes it from the live cd
<dataviruset> gimbli: hmm. perhaps i should try to restart before you get too mad, you never know... :p
<rooth> vonnick: 02:06.6 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 10)
<mrXX> bluefish looks gud
<jongbergs> faryshta_: does the version of ubuntu is 64-bit?
<faryshta_> jongbergs, yes.
<rooth> vonnick: darn, I'm in Italy on a business trip and left the 8.04 CD at home. I'll try the 9.10 cd.
<ubuspire> arooni: it should be on by default, if not, then you have to edit your xorg.conf
<gimbli> dataviruset: of course it is not a windows-system but it gives me some time to read more documentation ;)
<grise24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<arooni> ubuspire, not set for me;; what do i need to change in xorg.conf?
<vonnick> What's your laptop model?
<dataviruset> gimbli: you're kind :)
<locum> grise24,  estas en una sala en ingles
<rooth> vonnick: I have a HP Mobile Workstation Compaq 8710w
<vonnick> Here's a bug for your card reader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/311781
<jongbergs> faryshta_: ok let's try again by selecting all the F6 options except free software only, as well as safe graphics mode under F4
<arooni> how do i make it so i can do vncviewing on others desktops?  i need vncviewer on both computers?
<vonnick> Seems someone found a solution there
<mrXX> <baytes-vm> is there a way to preview the html file in bluefish
<taofd> how do I set it so that whenever an application demands attention  (like clicking a firefox link when my firefox window is in another work space) that application will be focused?
<ubuspire> arooni: Options Emulate3Buttons in your mouse section
<gimbli> dataviruset: no problem. the best basic information for upstart i have found, by the way, is here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<ubuspire> arooni that's on the ubuntu wiki - look up screen sharing. you need a vnc server on one side
<ubuspire> arooni: ubuntu ships with one.
<criss> hey thanks guys the swapFAW link help me big time i think i guess i need to reboot now to see if it works :o)
<irnmn> I'm surprised opensource hasn't taken over.  I feel like an alcoholic.  Hi my name is ____, ive been windows free for a month.
<Doonz> whats a good transfer speed on a raid 5 array using mdadm?
<vonnick> Is there a way to let only certain websites use msttcorefonts?
<vonnick> some sites are messed up with them
<criss> yeah immn i totally agree with you im loving linux lol and all it has to offer
<taofd> can anyone help with making compiz focus onto workspaces that require attention?
<dataviruset> gimbli: haha, i googled for... like networking service start before and i saw that "upstart" thingy. i just "what's that?!" :D
<irnmn> converted this asus n80vb from vista to ubuntu 9.10 x64 and havent had to look back
<taofd> its really annoying when I click a URL and having to find where firefox is on another workspace
<dAnon1> why do I lack the "windows printer via samba" option in my printer configuration?
<dAnon1> 9.10 fresh install
<w30> irnmn, got the shakes? HA
<taofd> dAnon1, it should auto detect? I dunno, I've never had to specifically set it up...
<jongbergs> criss: after reboot, verify the size of your swap by opening the terminal and typing the command sudo swapon -s
<dataviruset> gimbli: how about a nice 'n fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10? :D
<taofd> can anyone help with forcing compizto  focus  workspaces that require attention?
<irnmn> i looked at switching to Fedora 12 but the only thing it trumped Ubuntu on was OpenGL tests
<LetsGo67> My laptop turns off by itself, for no reason!  Help please!
<taofd> can anyone help with forcing compiz to* focus  workspaces that require attention?
<gimbli> dataviruset: of course it might, perhaps, fix the problem. but it would be cooler to solve it this way ;)
<vonnick> Is there anyway to make wine use qt4? :(
<taofd> anyone here use the new ibus input app? its kinda weird... doesn't work for me :(
<dataviruset> gimbli: it's a bit annyoing that they haven't thought about this and fixed it in the "live upgrade command"
<fcuk112> taofd: the new ibus rocks! :)
<fcuk112> taofd: what problem are you having with it?
<mindos> hi there. is there anybody to help me about chmod +x?
<vonnick> what with?
<taofd> fcuk112, when i set keys to enable it, they don't actually enable it... in particular i want to use my default language and japanese
<gimbli> dataviruset: of course. but it worked out somehow on my desktop which i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 :(
<fcuk112> taofd: you press ctrl-space to enable it?
<gimbli> dataviruset: it would be nice to have something reproducable :)
<dataviruset> gimbli: yeah, hehe
<taofd> fcuk112, ctrl space would interfere w/ selecting files and folders
<mindos> chmod +x linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run
<mindos> chmod: 'linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run''e erişilemedi: No such file or directory
<r00to33> is it bad to install all updates everytime i run update manager?
<vonnick> Make sure you're in the right folder
<gimbli> dataviruset: but you put all the files into "/etc/init" without the ".d" at the end (sorry, just to make things sure ;) )
<vonnick> And check the name
<LetsGo67> Please someone help!  It happens too much!
<faryshta_> jongbergs, sorry, done and failed.
<vonnick> also make sure the dashes aren't supposed to be underscores
<dataviruset> gimbli: yes
<vonnick> I do that alot
<fcuk112> taofd: i don't see how it would interfere.
<taofd> fcuk112, i tried setting it to another key combination... but it doesn't seem tow ork
<irnmn> Does the distro you run have anything to do with game performance in Wine
<r00to33> LetsGo67, Could be hardware related, check your temperatures
<mindos> vonnick, name is true and it is in desktop. terminal is in desktop too
<taofd> fcuk112, when you are selecting files/folders using your keyboard, you use space to select ... if I am selecting multiple files .. i hold down contrl
<jak> sfdf
<LetsGo67> r00to33 how?
<gimbli> dataviruset: sorry, then i really have to pass and i am clueless :/
<r00to33> LetsGo67, BIOS
<taofd> fcuk112, it would interfere, because IBUS would keep popping up
<vonnick> Hm
<MK13> i have noticed that on this site it says broadcom cards support master mode, but i do not understand what it say about getting it to work (or of any alternatives) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode
<dataviruset> gimbli: well, no problem, hehe. i could always start the interfaces with crontab ;D
<vonnick> Are you doing the command as root?
<jongbergs> faryshta_: i felt sorry for it, we need some time to get it fixed : )
<dataviruset> gimbli: not cool, but it works :P
<mindos> not root. as admin
<mindos> how can i do it as root. i m newbie in linux
<vonnick> sudo chmod +x
<gimbli> dataviruset: of course. but this might also get interessting later on because i think a lot of distributions will switch if they havent by now
<fcuk112> taofd: ok i just tried that in nautilus and it doesn't interfere.  ibus only pops up in apps that support it i guess.
<vonnick> sudo gives root privileges to whatever command you run it with
<vonnick> it's temporary
<gimbli> dataviruset: but could you do me a last favor and paste to the dump what "initctl list" displays ?
<taofd> fcuk112, okay let me give it a try...
<mindos> oh thanks vonnick
<dataviruset> gimbli: hmm, maybe... but i think i'll do a clean install of 9.10 soon on this machine, it's all buggy after the upgrade, not good. or perhaps it's better to wait for 10.04 LTS
<woble> dataviruset, never, never upgrade
<esde> woble why dont upgrade
<mgv2> how do i disable google at the a-b?
<slayton> has anybody else had problems with the WindowList applet not letting you select an application in Karmic?
<dataviruset> why not? you mean, never upgrade, just fresh install?
<woble> esde, I've seen nothing but additional problems that disappear on a fresh install
<dataviruset> i see, woble
<dataviruset> i agree
<dataviruset> now
<faryshta_> jongbergs, don't worry. At least I will try it in my laptop.
<esde> true. and i find myself woriking out tons of bugs
<woble> esde, Alsa drivers, Grub, Gnome power manager, wifi
<faryshta_> jongbergs, if I use the synaptic update to get karmic... you think will have the same issue?
<woble> biggest ones in 9.04 -> 9.10
<dataviruset> gimbli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/321137/
<esde> exactly, i upgraded once and took hours to restore wireless
<woble> I first upgraded, to check if it would work.. didnt.. clean install *bang* good system
<pr> i had windows and ubuntu installed, but i had to format-uninstall windows and after that  my pc did not see any system though i had my ubunttu installed on the other disk, now im writing from CD ubuntu , any idea how to bring back my ubuntu to boot loader?
<woble> also took the time to sepereat emy home partition
<taofd> fcuk112, oh wow... you can't even multiselect using the keyboard / ctrl+shift, space anymore... wut the
<gimbli> woble: these are not those kinds of problems you face on most of the servers. and if a fresh install forces you to have a downtime of several hours for thousands of customers, you would prefer an upgrade (tested before of course ;) )
<esde> exactly., lots of clean up on an upgrade to make it all compatible
<taofd> fcuk112, serious regression... seriously -__-;
<LetsGo67> r00to33 no it happens when I'm in Ubuntu.  Isn't there a way to check from Ubuntu?
<woble> gimbli several hours of downtime on reinstall? and if you have thousands of customers you should have backup servers
<fcuk112> taofd: i usually just use ctrl/shift with the mouse to multi-select.
<longtime> Anyone have an idea why running a program through Wine would cause a program I'm running with root privileges to close?
<r00to33> LetsGo67, It still can be a hardware issue, when did this start?
<gimbli> woble: yes, if you have additional software that creates its own structure and you cant just copy and paste the files from your backup
<taofd> yeah, but not everyone uses that... sometimes its faster to use the keyboard... they shouldnt disable that feature :/ (its found in every other OS)
<vonnick> Upgrades are bad chi, doesn't matter what operating system :(
<LetsGo67> After update to 9.10
<LetsGo67> r00to33
<jongbergs> faryshta_: you can do so, however an alternate install cd  does the same thing and saves you extra time, still i don't know if it works out.
<LetsGo67> Says 0 degrees?
<taofd> fcuk112, and it doesn't work in gtk-tree view (ctrl+2)
<LetsGo67> !temperatur
<MK13> does anyone know hwo to enable Master mode on a broadcom BCM4311?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperatur
<LetsGo67> !temperature
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature
<irnmn> I haven't been able to use my iPod since my move to Linux.
<woble> gimbli, hmmz.. i wouldnt like software doing that! nevertheless I run my webshops x2.. it helps if you have more than 1 though, just 1 backup server for 3 shops which is as fast as 1 normal
<ricdanger> hi there
<r00to33> LetsGo67, Hardware goes out when you least expect it
<fcuk112> taofd: using the keyboard works for me actually.  use cursor keys to move around, ctrl/shift/space to select etc.
<fcuk112> taofd: are you using gnome nautilus?
<tLoFP> I have tried to set a keyboard shortcut to "amixer set Headphone 1-" but it won't execute, any ideas?
<ricdanger> anybody know how to lock entries on grub2, and how to setdefault?
<LetsGo67> r00to33 why?
<taofd> yes
<th0r> irnmn: have you tried gtkpod?
<irnmn> Got gtkpod, got rhythmbox..  I'm still clueless.  Must've got spoiled to Itunes.
<r00to33> LetsGo67, Did you google?
<taofd> fcuk112, wait try multiple selecting... so shift select, than press ctrl, try single selecting again, then multi select again
<woble> irnmn, tried amarok?
<taofd> fcuk112, this is a known problem that has plagued gnome for forever
<chriscreasy> Does anyone know a good website, to build the perfect ubuntu machine, hardware wise
<irnmn> I haven't really, really sat down and spent a few hours google diving and trying at it though.
<jongbergs> MK13: did you try exploring the iwconfig command?
<irnmn> I did the try and give up after 10 minutes approach.. lol
<rww> !hcl | chriscreasy
<ubottu> chriscreasy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rooth> vonnick: sorry, Hotel WLAN died =).
<aaron1> hey everyone, can somebody help me with my soundcard on ubuntu?
<rooth> vonnick: Update: You do not need to use the setpci instructions in this article if your kernel is 2.6.25 or newer
<woble> irnmn, I like it.. but its personal. also try Banshee
<chriscreasy> thanks
<tLoFP> chriscreasy: anything i7  based with lots of ram and multiple gigabit eth connections atleast 2
<MK13> jongbergs,the is nothing to get from the iwconfig... the card supports master mode however the driver doesn't
<vonnick> If you're getting a sound make sure you blacklist the onboard sound
<rooth> vonnick: so it seems there is other problems. But thank you anyway!
<vonnick> Millions of headaches if you don't
<irnmn> Rhythmbox has worked better for me, but Banshee had some nice features.
<slayton> +1 for Banshee!
<vonnick> soundcard*
<arand> !grub2 | ricdanger this page has info:
<taofd> fcuk112, did it work?
<ubottu> ricdanger this page has info:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<faryshta_> jongbergs, the bug is in the kernel as far as Launchpad says. So will be the same and I will have to avoid Karmic in the job.
<fcuk112> taofd: first time you press ctrl to select, then cursor keys to move to another one, press space to select while holding ctrl.  initial space press would launch the file - i honestly don't see what the problem is.
<tLoFP> how do I set keyboard shortcuts?
<|underdog7|> hello!  can anyone tell me how i can share a partition with my dual boot OSs -- Windows 7 and Ubuntu?  I already have a third partition, however, b/c it is ext3 i cannot access it via Wndows 7.  I have also tried an EXT3 driver for Windows, but it doesn't seem to recognize the third partitions format for some reason.  any ideas anyone?
<taofd> fcuk112, like i said, try using shift to select... shift is used for multi-select you hold it down when you need to select everything between file A and file Z
<huezo> hola ç"·$%W"ES·"$"
<jongbergs> MK13: are you using the open source driver or ndiswrapper?
<slayton> |underdog7|, reformatt using a filesystem that windows can recognize
<vonnick> System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<vonnick> Just click each command to set a new one
<slayton> |underdog7|, its what I had to do
<vonnick> Then press the key
<|underdog7|> slayton: such as?
<slayton> |underdog7|, fat32 ntfs
<MK13> jongbergs,i am using b43-fwcutter
<MK13> jongbergs,if that helps
<vonnick> ndswrapper ftw
<|underdog7|> slayton: does ubuntu work fine (both read/write) w/ ntfs?
<vonnick> Yeah
<slayton> |underdog7|, you can't be as specific with permission in linux as you can with ext3 but other than that it works just fine in linux
<slayton> |underdog7|, yes
<jongbergs> MK13: afaik, b43-fwcutter cannot use iwconfig
<lordbah2> Anyone using the webcam on the Dell SX2210 monitor with Ubuntu?
<MK13> jongbergs, it works for me O.o
<irnmn> Got an error trying to mount /media/ipod on my 8GB 4th gen Nano
<|underdog7|> slayton: this must be a new feature?  b/c i think maybe a year ago, Ubuntu did not have write access?
<gimbli> sorry, gotta be off now. got to get up early tomorrow. good night @ all
<|underdog7|> slayton: (or at least reliable write access)
<MK13> jongbergs, but it causes a wmaster0 to appear then a wlan0
<slayton> |underdog7|, its had write feature for a while
<ricdanger> ubottu, thanks. but it doesn0t have the information I need :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vonnick> irnmn: What error?
<ricdanger> can I at least revert to grub-legacy?
<slayton> |underdog7|, if you're that concerned you can use fat32
<Lostinspace_46> Is anyone here well versed in Gizmod??
<slayton> |underdog7|, although I'm not sure what the max file or file-system size is for fat 32
<|underdog7|> slayton: unfortunately, fat32 does not handle file sizes larger than 4gig
<jongbergs> :)
<|underdog7|> slayton: exactly :)
<aaron1> are there any other chats where i can get support with my soundcard on ubuntu
<vonnick> What's the problem?
<|underdog7|> slayton: okay, thanks for your perspective.  :)
<irnmn> Error mounting ipod, problem creating directory.....
<jongbergs> !sound | aaron1
<ubottu> aaron1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vonnick> What command did you use, imnm?
<taofd> fcuk112, heres one thread on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299125
<arand> ricdanger: You can specify both number and title name for defualt boot, according to that, is that not what you're after?
<mdaum> Anybody point me to instructions on running Vuze 4.3 in karmic?
<vonnick> If alsa doesn't work try blacklisting the onboard audio if you have it
<vonnick> Ubuntu will fallback to your real soundcard
<MsTegan> OMG people who know how to work something other than windows
<MsTegan> please help me
<irnmn> I was running gtkpod and clicked "load ipod" and followed the steps, selecting my particular ipod.
<fcuk112> taofd: if it really bothers you, you should raise a bug to gnome.
<ricdanger> arand, nope. I want to boot the last entry a user selects. If it boots kernel X, it should boot automatically yhat entry on the next boot
<vonnick> Oh, I've never used gtkpod
<taofd> fcuk112, i have, and so have a lot of others :( its in limbo right now
<gizmobay> I'm trying to get the grub reboot options to work again. I can't remember what to change in the menu.lst for default and for savedefault. Anyone remeber?
<irnmn> I'm completely ignorant to terminal commands.  I download a gui to do everything on my system.
<irnmn> I'm trying to get away from that, but its easier with some things.
<woble> mdaum, is there a *real* reason you want to use Vuze, since it isnt the most p2p pirate friendly tool if your in MPAA country
<taofd> fcuk112, although this new ctrl+shift+space select is a new issue... it used to work in previous versions
<vonnick> Well, open a terminal and type fdisk -l
<vonnick> sudo fdisk -l*
<MsTegan> My webcam stopped working after I updated to 9.10
<fcuk112> taofd: it's not something that i'd consider moving back to windoze for... :)
<vonnick> and then unplug your ipod and repeat the command
<taofd> fcuk112, of course not :D its just annoying
<aaron1> ubottu, where is volume control? i see a volume icon at the top but when i double click it, i just get a volume changer
<mdaum> woble: what client do you use?
<vonnick> And tell me if a line disappeared
<taofd> fcuk112, (and i secretly use windows 7 on the side)
<woble> mdaum, torrentflux.. but that might be a bit over the top
<maco> aaron1: ubottu is a bot
<fcuk112> taofd: i have win7 running on my lappy too.  don't use it much though.
<aaron1> thank you, hahaha
<arand> ricdanger: use GRUB_DEFAULT=saved, it's all on the linked wiki
<mdaum> woble, never tried it
<mdaum> woble, tried transmission once.  V. slow.
<taofd> fcuk112, i use it for outlook for company stuff... all our stuff needs 2007, so evolution doesn't work with it :(
<aaron1> vonnick, ubuntu is using my real soundcard
<woble> mdaum, slowness depends on peers, port forwarding and your TCP/IP setup
<aaron1> how do i make it use the one i installed
<irnmn> Doesnt seem to change anything but when I plug the ipod back in, it mounts and pops up its folder.
<slayton> has anybody else had problems with the WindowList applet not letting you select an application in Karmic?
<mdaum> woble, well it was an old transmission, but didn't compete side by side with azureus
<Bam_Bam> How do I disable the lighttpd from starting up on boot?
<mdaum> woble, but now azureus doesn't handle the tpb magnet links
<woble> mdaum, side by side, you mean two at once?
<mdaum> woble, well...alternating, but on the same box
<mdaum> woble, as a test to see which was faster
<woble> mdaum, hmmz.. well I have good experience with flux and if you have a box you're going to like the web GUI
<irnmn> Yeah despite the folder showing up theres no change in fdisk -l
<Bam_Bam> How do I disable the lighttpd from starting up on boot?
<woble> mdaum most of the linux guys at your place use transmission / ktorrent on their pc and flux on the box
<mdaum> woble, my place?
<npxx> my tv card Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  not work  help me plsss
<woble> mdaum meant our :P
<MsTegan> How do I make my compiz run at start? I get an error when AWN tries to start.
<mdaum> woble, I just have my laptop, see.  So I'd run  a server on it?
<robotno> ...
<woble> mdaum, no, stick to transmission, ktorrent, etc. unless you plan to do some webeditting :). but you were talking about a box see :)
<VCoolio> MsTegan: doesn't compiz start at all or does awn start too soon when compiz isn't up yet?
<cichlasoma> hi. trying to follow this http://linuxologist.com/linuxhowto/howto-fresh-ubuntu-install-without-losing-your-current-settings/ tutorial, i get "dpkg: --set-selections takes no arguments" any ideas?
<mdaum> woble, someday I'll have one.
<R0b0t1> Hello, for some reason when I press a key, my mouse lags, and then "jumps" to where it should be. This causes me to be unable to play all games, even native. Any solutions?
<woble> :)
<MsTegan> VCoolio I need to manually start it from terminal (the only way I know how) I get an error when AWN tries to start saying I need to run compiz
<R0b0t1> I have an apple keyboard/hub, but I have this problem even when the mouse is not plugged in through it.
<shoeman22> hello, I have a quick question...how can ssh into my htpc server from my laptop and then fire commands that will affect the htpc's x session connected to the htpc?
<shoeman22> connected to my plasma rather
<soreau> MsTegan: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects <-- set to Extra
<MsTegan> it already is
<MsTegan> I still get the error :(
<ctmjr> !doesntwork | npxx
<ubottu> npxx: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<PaperBoy> Has any one ever had problems with filezilla in firefox where it coudlnt retrieve directory of the server you are connecting to?
<ScabbyMadman> say MsTegan you hang around #SA  sometimes?
<Guest69227> hello
<MsTegan> nope, this is my first time in IRC, Im here out of Karmic Koala desperation
<mdaum> woble, transmission seems to choke completely on the magnet link!
<woble> hmmz, tahts weird
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan, Ive had issues  with Karmic myself
<zimba_guy> any one in the UK
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<MsTegan> ScabbyMadman it's not working like my old 8.12.  My webcam worked  then
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan, which machine type?
<MsTegan> ScabbyMadman Sony Vaio laptop
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan, built in webcam?
<pcjamga> upuntu servers
<MsTegan> ScabbyMadman unfortunatly
<graingert> !question | Alexandros
<ubottu> Alexandros: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan have you enabled backports?
<MsTegan> MsTegan ...I only speak windows (N00b)
<whiten0ise> anybody an arduino fanatic?
<arand> MsTegan: is post #5 here relevant?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968381
<whiten0ise> the guys in #arduino aren't talking
<Um_cara_qualquer> how can i install a .tar.bz2 archive?
<MsTegan> arrand I'll let you know thx
<ScabbyMadman> MtTegan not certain but if you  search the forms with a few terms like Sony Viao webcam Linux-backports and see what  comes up
<mdaum> woble, seems like transmission doesn't support magnet
<yanzc> join
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan not certain but if you  search the forms with a few terms like Sony Viao webcam Linux-backports and see what  comes up
<archet45> hi everyone
<yanzc> hello
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: you don't, you extract it; what are you installing?
<MsTegan> ScabbyMadman how do I enable backports?  I can do most things if I'm told how
<Um_cara_qualquer> python-support... but i'm not sure if it is python-support archive anymore
<archet45> im a noob with a quick question wondering if anyone could help me out or point me in the right direction :)
<ScabbyMadman> well before you do that  Id suggest a search of the forums with the  terms  stated above
<arand> Um_cara_qualquer: What application, what version, does a debian package not exist?
<archet45> i'm getting this error message when i try to unmount my drive/partition: Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<archet45> umount: only root can unmount /dev/sdb1 from /media/sdb
<Bam_Bam> How do I stop lighttpd from starting on boot?
<sebsebseb> archet45: unmount what?
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: isn't that in the repos? run "apt-cache search python-support" in a terminal
<ScabbyMadman> Bam_Bam, do you  know how to use grep?
<yanzc> Is chrome OS avaliable and relesed now?
<archet45> its a partition on my second hard disk
<sebsebseb> yanzc: no
<PaperBoy> Has any one ever had problems with filezilla in firefox where it coudlnt retrieve directory of the server you are connecting to?
<Um_cara_qualquer> the thing is... i wanna install Emesene 1.5... but the package says i need a python-support with a version 0.90 or higher
<sebsebseb> yanzc: altough I guess Google  have some sort of internal version
<shoeman22> archet45: you need to be root to do that...run sudo umount /media/sdb
<Um_cara_qualquer> k
<archet45> sebsebseb, i use it for my virtual machines via vbox
<sebsebseb> archet45: oh you done a shared folder with the host?
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: in karmic the version is high enough, 1.0.3, so just "apt-get install python-support"
<yanzc> i think it maybe easy to use
<PaperBoy> please someone?
<archet45> not yet, just trying to figure out why vbox can't "access" the vdi file
<archet45> as well as why i can't unmount the drive either
<Um_cara_qualquer> i already tried that... i don't think i have the repositories needed
<archet45> the two issues seem to share the same solution :)
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: it's in the main repos; do you have karmic?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah O_o sorry man... i'm not sure
<yanzc> quit
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'm a beginner :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> on linux
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: what does "lsb_release -a" tell you?
<arand> Um_cara_qualquer: are you using 9.04 or 9.10?
<zimba_guy> pamhata penyu mese vanhu vari muno
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: hi
<Um_cara_qualquer> it says: i'm a complex code line that you can't understand
<MsTegan> ScabbyMadman alright, Ill try it.
<Um_cara_qualquer> 9.04
<MsTegan> sebsebseb ho
<MsTegan> er...hi
<MsTegan> sry
<archet45> sebsebseb, would the reason why i'm having this issue be because i created a new user on my system?
<archet45> i'm using 9.10 x64
<zimba_guy> ver?
<Bam_Bam> Hello, how can I stop a program like lighttpd from starting on boot?
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan, afetr that if you  believe the backports wil work you enable them in synaptic
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: just went through stuff you put,  seems your getting some sort of help, but  things that worked before can sometimes stop working on an upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu
<zimba_guy> quit
<loldmaway> hi
<ScabbyMadman> Bam_Bam, you need to disable it via  the /etc/init folder
<archet45> Bam_Bam, try checking System>>preferences>>startup applications
<MsTegan> sebsebseb evidently
<arand> Um_cara_qualquer: okay, the easiest way would probably be to add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<Bam_Bam> thanks ScabbyMadman
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: ah, yes, in 9.04 the version is 0.8.7, so you'll need something else; maybe there is a repo on launchpad, let me check
<ScabbyMadman> or look in the start-up utility in the syste> asministration
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: ah, arand beat me
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: also your first message here was rather attention seeking :D :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm
<archet45> anyone know why i would need root permissions now to mount/umount drives?
<Um_cara_qualquer> is that a repository?
<Bam_Bam> ScabbyMadman: I didn't see that utility showing it
<archet45> is it possible for me to give my user permissions for this action?
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: you know how to add one?
<MsTegan> sebsebseb lol its because nobody I know can do anything other than windows
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<arand> !ppa | Um_cara_qualquer
<ScabbyMadman> Bam_Bam, are you comfortable with the bash shell?
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: So you got backports enabled now or whatever they were saying to do?
<MsTegan> sebsebseb not yet...
<Bam_Bam> ScabbyMadman: comfortable enough
<Bam_Bam> I've been using it the past week on my Ubuntu server
<mindos> anybody playing quake 3 in ubuntu?
<arand> Um_cara_qualquer: hmm, yea, so it works like a repository. (that factoid was not particulary informative in this case)
<archet45> anyone know why I would only be able to mount/umount drives via root?
<Um_cara_qualquer> heh alright
<arand> mindos: probably a few, it should be supported.
<mindos> arand, how can i get console in q3?
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: ok do that then since ScabbyMadman suggested it
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: system > administration > software sources
<Um_cara_qualquer> sorry but i thought i could add a repository... but it doesn't show the add button when i try to add
<Um_cara_qualquer> =/
<MsTegan> sebsebseb Im there
<ScabbyMadman> sebsebseb, Id hope MsTegan would have searched the forums for alittle  more  bg but...
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: find it and  get it  ticked/checked
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: also it seems you got two issues?  web cam and compiz?
<Skvlop> Invenst
<ScabbyMadman> Bam_Bam, which ubuntu distro you using
<Bam_Bam> 9.10
<arand> mindos: I have not used it in GNU, but isn't it normally invoked by the ~ key (or whatever it is there above the tab key?)
<MsTegan> ScabbyMadman Im doing both.  I've been trying to solve this issue on the forums for 3 days.  Yeah but im more concerned with my webcam since AWN is really optional
<sebsebseb> archet45: permissions
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: I'm not sure if python-support is in that repo in the first place
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan, whatever works for you  is cool
<MsTegan> sebsebseb im more concerned with webcam, I get an error in terminal when i run compiz but AWN will start
<sebsebseb> archet45: for security reasons,  you can't just do whatever you want to all folders
<MsTegan> scabbymadman i'd gladly try anything :D
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan, other things to check: does amodule get loaded...? for the webcam
<loldmaway> can anyone tell me if i have sth connected to an usb port (bus 003 - lsusb said it) then where is it's port located in /dev ?
<sebsebseb> arand: most stuff  like that in Ubuntu is owned by root, since it's part of the operating system, but sometimes,  you might need root for your own partition
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan, might be a simple  gstreamer issue too
<sldfrk> hey every one. one question who here has been having very slow internet in ubuntu 9.10? i cannot figure it out.
<sebsebseb> arand: I mean sudo access or  whatever
<archet45> sebsebseb, where are permissions edited at?
<Um_cara_qualquer> oh i just got it...
<Um_cara_qualquer> let me try add
<MsTegan> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 when I enabled backports
<sebsebseb> arand: uhmm I just started messaging you instead of archet45
<MsTegan> :(
<sebsebseb> arand: by mistake
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  archet45
<ubottu> archet45: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<arand> sebsebseb: np :)
<pcjamga> upuntu servers
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: as for Compiz,  which graphics card do you have?
<archet45> sebsebseb, why would I have lost the ability to simply mount through the file explorer though?
<Sememmon> bleh.. ubuntu hates my touchpad.
<archet45> before i simply had to just elevate the privilages via my password
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: web cam uhmmm  I don't do web cams, but  you can  use a program called cheese to help you configure it or whatever.
<sebsebseb> !webcam | MsTegan
<ubottu> MsTegan: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MsTegan> sebsebseb no it won't even find it, I know HOW to use it
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: you may need to configure the web cam so  Ubuntu finds it, which won't be that easy for you I expect, also depending on your web cam, it might not even be possible
<archet45> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<MsTegan> sebsebseb it used to work, with my old version.
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: I mean the settings for the web cam in Ubuntu configure those some how, so  the web cam is found and works
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan, did you enable backports in the Updates tab from the repositories menu?
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: Which was your old version?  8.10?
<MsTegan> sebsebseb yep
<Um_cara_qualquer> VCoolio, arand  thx for the help
<sldfrk> its a netgear wg111v3 wifi usb
<MsTegan> ScabbyMadman I used software sources and checked the little box but I got an error
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan, hang on  running a simulation just for you
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: Since 8.04,  overall 8.10 has been my favourite release...
<archet45> so no one has any idea on maybe why i just out of no where can mount/unmount drives anymore without using the terminal?
<sebsebseb> ScabbyMadman: a simulation aye?
<example6> I have the same problem as archet45
<sebsebseb> archet45: you can try something graphical to change it
<archet45> it was working fine until i added another user,
<MsTegan> ScabbyMadman when I try and update now it tells me the "public key is not available"  There are a lot of bugs so far with 9.10
<MsTegan> ScabbyMadman and I really liked 8.10
<sebsebseb> archet45: to change the owner, but...
<example6> For me it changed randomly
<archet45> i dont understand why i cant just choose the drive from "places" type in my password and then have it mounted, like Ubuntu did initially
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: yeah 8.10 :)
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: unfortunatly it will  stop being supported on the desktop  this April  I think or around then, but  at the end of April   10.04 comes out which is the next LTS
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: you could try 9.04
<archet45> i've had to re-install Ubuntu twice now because thats the only way i can get it to revert back to not having to use the terminal simply to mount the drives
<MsTegan> Well if they fix the bugs then i wont need to revert lol
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: overall I find 9.04 better than 9.10
<mesenga> hi!! .. how can i run the php on ubuntu 9.10?
<MsTegan> sebsebseb I updated them both the same day because I hadn't noticed the new version in update manager
<sebsebseb> mesenga: You want to do a LAMP set up?  Linux Apache MySQL, and PHP/Perl/Python ?
<ScabbyMadman> never got MsTegan I had no problem pulling any backport pkg
<Mike_lifeguard> mesenga: you install it, then to 'php file.php'
<davidl_> Hello everyone,  Quick question.  I need to rebuild a failed Gentoo box that had a mysql database on it.  I'm going to use Ubuntu on the rebuild.  (In fact I have 9.10 up and running).  My problem is the old system was running an old version of mysql (v4.0.26).  I need to install this same version to recover my databases.  But using apt-get I can't find an old version.  I've turned on backports in our sources.list and #apt-cache search mysql-server returns
<davidl_> version 5.0 and 5.1 for mysql.   I have an older 6.10 box running and it shows mysql-server 4.1 available (havn't run a apt-get update on it in a long time)    Does anyone know how I should proceed?
<example6> To anyone who could help: I've had repeated problems with pulseaudio so I decided to remove it and alsa, then I tried to install OSS4 but it was being very fussy. Now I have almost-installed versions of alsa and oss4 on here and I just want to know how I can get a good sound system that works well...
<Mike_lifeguard> davidl_: Are you sure you need an old version of mysql?
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: well 10.04 should be pretty good,  I wonder if  a lot of the common issues will be fixed for it though, as in most of the wireless and sound issues and  web cam even,   I guess  most of those issues won't be fixed for 10.04 though for various reasons, which is also ashame
<mesenga> sebsebseb, i installed using this: apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<wavez> I have installed Back In Time, but I can't tell if it's working. I have it set to backup every hour, but I don't see it taking any snapshots, other than when I click the button to take one manually
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: 10.04 has to be rather good basically,  because it's the next Long Term Support release
<wavez> Do I have to leave it running in the background for it to work?
<sebsebseb> !lamp | mesenga
<ubottu> mesenga: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<archet45> sebsebseb, when i right click the drive and navigate to the permissions tab it says "the permissions of "sdb2" could not be determined"
<davidl_> Mike_lifeguard: I don't have good msql dumps of my tables.  Apparently I need to restore the /var/lib/mysql files to the same version of the database engine to have a chance at getting anything back
<mesenga> when i try to access localhost on browser, i can see the "It works!" page.. but when i create the php file (with phpinfo function) the php file is downloaded
<archet45> sebsebseb, would this mean there is an underlying problem?
<RaXOR> HI 2 all  guys !!!
<RaXOR> who can help me ... there is a litle problem with ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
<Cuddles> How do I view my Ip address on my system
<erail1213> i need help
<RaXOR> ?
<sebsebseb> archet45: not sure, but  I think a few people have had issues with  mounting and unmounting partitions in 9.10,  I think there might be something in the release notes for that even
<RaXOR> i also =)
<sebsebseb> !notes |  archet45
<ubottu> archet45: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
#ubuntu 2009-11-18
<erail1213> americas army
<MsTegan> sebsebseb so maybe I shouldn't panic lol
<Mike_lifeguard> davidl_: then you can get an old version from mysql's website and install it manually if you can't find a packaged version, I guess.
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: How much RAM do you have?
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | RaXOR
<ubottu> RaXOR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<davidl_> Mike_lifeguard: I was only able to find version 4.1 there...
<bastid_raZor> Cuddles: ifconfig in a terminal or right click on network applet in the top toolbar > connection information
<Cuddles> ty
<Cuddles> I was using ipconfig
<Cuddles> :S
<Cuddles> thx
<RaXOR> ifconfig | grep "inet addr"
<davidl_> Mike_lifeguard:  so backports only go back so far?  Are there different backports for older versions of Ubuntu?  I suppose I could try installing a much older distro..
<RaXOR> this is sorted =)
<MsTegan> sebsebseb omg, I don't know.  That's how bad I've gotten with computers
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: there is bound to be a way to get it working in 9.10, but maybe/probably you can  virtual machine 8.10 and have the web cam working :)
<RaXOR> -> Cuddles  ifconfig | grep "inet addr"
<sebsebseb> MsTegan: ok  free -m in the terminal and what does it say for total?
<Mike_lifeguard> davidl_: Yeah, I mean... old software isn't supported forever; at some point you're supposed to upgrade. I suggest you ask in #mysql about getting an old version
<Fujk> anyone run gtx 275 with compiz?
<archet45> RaXOR, you were having issues mounting/ummounting via 9.10?
<davidl_> Mike_lifeguard:  They laughed at me when I asked...  <weak smile>
<ayman> have proplem with hymera 9.10  any help plz
<ayman> ya
<Mike_lifeguard> davidl_: I bet the person who laughed was domas :D
<Mike_lifeguard> davidl_: Then what do you expect us to do?
<Mike_lifeguard> davidl_: Sure, troll the archives for a packaged version, but it'll be totally unsupported by anyone at all.
<ayman> any body help me
<Mike_lifeguard> davidl_: If you can even find it.
<RaXOR> Then... my problem is installing nvidia drivers,  i've nvidia ge force 7300 gs, but when i've downloaded and installed driver , i have some bugs, f.ex. cant start terminal =( ???
<RaXOR> and system panel not clear
<ayman> help
<davidl_> Mike_lifeguard: I was thinking maybe I didn't have apt-get configured properly... or there's some 'secret voodoo' that makes older packaged available.
<ayman> \ j#linuxac
<ayman> \j #linuxac
<Mike_lifeguard> ayman: use the other slash: /
<RaXOR> archet45... yep
<davidl_> Mike_lifeguard: but I guess older packages are deleted eventually......
<Mike_lifeguard> davidl_: Nope. The old packaged versions might not even be around. For example, if the version you're looking for is from a version of ubuntu that isn't supported any longer, then there's no need to have it in the archives, and it probably isn't
<R0b0t1> Hello, for some reason when I press a key, my mouse lags, and then "jumps" to where it should be. This causes me to be unable to play all games, even native. Any solutions?
<R0b0t1> I have an apple keyboard/hub, but I have this problem even when the mouse is not plugged in through it.
<ayman> ok sir but iam having proplem and needed to fix it
<ayman> can you help me
<archet45> RaXOR, did you find any kind of fix or work around?
<RaXOR> tried
<sharmon> Hello, I'm having significant difficulties getting Ubuntu 9.10 to load on my computer.  I previously had xp on it, created a live cd, partitioned it and installed seemingly without problems.  On it's first load it updated all the packages.  Since that first use, after turning it on or rebooting, it loads completely without error about 10% of the time (but I can't figure out why it will boot or not boot).  Xp is still functional.  Even t
<RaXOR> but... i can show screenshots...
<davidl_> Mike_lifeguard: so I should look in the LTS versions?
<Mike_lifeguard> R0b0t1: If someone helps you with that, can you let me know?
<RaXOR> no result for fixes
<Mike_lifeguard> davidl_: that'd be your best bet
<archet45> so people who use ubuntu and randomly can't mount/unmount drives are basically SOL?
<jrib> archet45: what is your question?
<davidl_> Mike_lifeguard:  ok... thanks for your help!
<archet45> whenever i try to mount or unmount a partition from a drive that has two ntfs partitions, i get an error message saying only root can do that
<Mike_lifeguard> davidl_: no problem. sorry it wasn't as simple as you were hoping
<mesenga> sebsebseb, ok.. after type 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' what do i?
<RaXOR> sudo su
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: so ... what is the actual problem? ubuntu won't boot?
<jrib> archet45: you need to use sudo
<RaXOR> archet45 type sudo su
<archet45> jrib, i simply want to be able to mount/unmount drives via elevated privileges like ubuntu did intially
<sharmon> Mike, Yes, ubuntu won't consistently boot
<ayman> i can not open any partion on hymera 9.10   any body  help here
<Mike_lifeguard> !who | sharmon
<ubottu> sharmon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> archet45: right click -> unmount should work, yes
<mesenga> sebsebseb, after this step all requirements are installed, all right
<mesenga> ?/
<krafty> #dell
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: Does it get to the GRUB screen?
<RaXOR> this you can do in user accaunts, groups and privilages
<archet45> jrib, still saying only root can unmount
<jrib> archet45: depends on how it was mounted
<Christoph_vW> is there a way to disable IDE? I have a machine with defective mainboard...
<bastid_raZor> ayman: hymera is not Ubuntu. possibly find a Hymera channel?
<RaXOR> if you've this message, it's mean thet you succesfully mounted =)
<user__> hey guys is there anyway to run itunes 9 on wine? mine doesnt seem to work
<ayman> how can  me find it
<archet45> it said that it was mounted when i started the computer, i was using pysdm but i uninstalled it and restarted and it was still mounted on boot
<ayman> but sir hymera bulding of ubuntu
<RaXOR> wait a sec
<tottiq> why don't you use rythmbox?
<user__> it doesnt sync my iphone
<archet45> both partitions (ntfs) were mounted on boot but neither can be unmounted without the root
<user__> or my mobileme accounts
<Christoph_vW> currently I get lots of ata1 errors at startup - which causes a long delay at boot (booting from usb key)
<RaXOR> use root accaunt
<RaXOR> =(
<tottiq> ooh
<archet45> i could if i had to use root from the beginning, but this issue came up after something was done
<tottiq> that's a real problem
<tottiq> lol
<jrib> archet45: then you probably set it up using fstab.
<ayman> agin i can not open any partion  on hymera 9.10
<archet45> therefore i would like to resolve the issue (without reinstalling for a 4th time)
<jrib> archet45: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<RaXOR> =( i dont know =( sorry
<jrib> !who | archet45
<ubottu> archet45: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tottiq> have you tried banshee or something else?
<archet45> ubottu, for sure i forget sometimes lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: yes it gets to the GRUB screen
<RaXOR> guys , how to install nvidia geforce 7300 gs drivers if default 185,179 isn't work good
<RaXOR> ??
<ayman> agin i can not open any partion  on hymera 9.10
<ayman> agin i can not open any partion  on hymera 9.10
<ayman> agin i can not open any partion  on hymera 9.10
<FloodBot1> ayman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike_lifeguard> ayman: Don't do that.
<user__> ubottu does ubuntu or linux have any features similar to Apples Time Capsule to backup data to a remove server?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ayman> ok
<Mike_lifeguard> ayman: You should try to ask your question clearly - and on only one line so it is easy to read. I would help you if I could, but I don't understand the question.
<jony123> is there a program  (command line only)  to convert mp3 files to ogg files
<jony123> lets say 300 at a time
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: Can you boot into recovery mode (single user)?
<ayman> ok iam so sorry
<RaXOR> thnx for help... (nothing)
<ayman> any body  can fix my proplem
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: yes I can boot into recovery mode
<ayman> i can not mount any partion on hymera 9.10
<archet45> does pysdm use fstab for its functionality?
<archet45> brb
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: And no errors while doing so? Do you get errors in the boot process for normal boots?
<user__> ubottu does ubuntu or linux have any features similar to Apples Time Capsule to backup data to a remove server?
<ayman> i can not mount any partion on hymera 9.10
<Mike_lifeguard> user__: ubottu is a bot, it does not understand you
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: no errors that I can see booting into recovery.  I've received no errors booting normally, it just stalls out on a black screen
<ayman> its clear qution
<Mike_lifeguard> ayman: Please don't repeat yourself - that is a guaranteed way to not get help.
<delight> is there a place where i can read about the ubuntu (karmic) updates (change-description) ?
<Pici> ayman: er, Hymera isn't Ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> ayman: You might state what error messages you get, for example.
<MarkSpider> Boa noite...
<Pici> ayman: ##linux would probably be a better place to ask in
<Mike_lifeguard> !notes | delight
<ubottu> delight: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<MarkSpider> Alguém pode me auxiliar com a nova versão ?
<Pici> !br | MarkSpider
<ubottu> MarkSpider: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<delight> Mike_lifeguard: no I'm talking about the regular updates that comes after release
<archet45> back :)
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: Can you edit the boot line in grub (for the normal boot) and remove 'quiet' and 'splash' - then use that line to boot?
<archet45> i deleted some lines from fstab that pertained to the two partitions i was having issues with and it has resolved the issue :)
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: can you explain that process in more detail please?
<Mike_lifeguard> delight: update-manager should give you those, where they're available. I still don't know how to get changelog entries for CLI though - if you figure it out let me know how you did it please :D
<delight> Mike_lifeguard: don't know either about cli ... but today there where updates for all sort of packages a bunch of kde packages too ... and in the update-manager there was no description
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: in GRUB, hit ESC if you have a timeout - this will stop the timeout. Then, hit 'e' to edit that entry in the boot menu. Then, you want to edit the kernel line to remove those things I mentioned. The kernel line should be obvious - it is the longest one, has something like initrd or something in it
<delight> would be great if there would be some web-page with maybe rss-feed that describes the updates
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: quiet and/or splash might be on their own lines - you can remove the whole line if need be
<emanux> this must be the stupidest question but i have to ask it anyway
<emanux> :)
<Mike_lifeguard> delight: Did it say why? There are not any changelogs for updates coming from PPA, for example.
<Rods_Tiger> what can I use to turn the ubuntu machine's monitor on at a certain time every day and off at a certain time every night?
<emanux> can i run .dmg?
<RaXOR>  :(
<ZykoticK9> emanux, .dmg - like an apple installer?  what are you trying to install?
<emanux> can i run mac os x .dmg file?
<delight> Mike_lifeguard: it was no ppa it was regular kubuntu updates ... don't rember what it was saying ... someting like no desciption available
<delight> Hole:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main kdebase-workspace-bin 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu7.1 [1.980kB]
<emanux> im going to install the flexbuilder for mac os x
<Mike_lifeguard> delight: Yeah, it should really tell us *why* there is no description available. It is somewhat infuriating since it is contrary to the spirit of FLOSS - but that is how it is
<zvacet> emanux:  no you casn not run dmg in ubuntu
<emanux> thank you guys
<Cuddles> are there any problems with the new ubuntu install with x11vnc?
<emanux> i have really no choice but to run .dmg in os x box
<gasull> Hi.  ffmpeg says  "Unknown encoder 'libfaac'"  despite libfaac is installed.
<gasull> How do I fix it?  Thanks.
<movela> hi what can i use to download magnet links on linux?
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there an editor similar to Notepad++ for ubuntu? Specifically, I want the sort and conversion macros, and regex search-and-replace.
<archet45> anyone here recommend me good video capture software for 64bit ubuntu :)
<Mike_lifeguard> archet45: capturing what kind of video? from a camcorder? from the screen?
<movela> archet45: avidemux or kino
<archet45> Mike_lifeguard, analog from a vcr
<gasull> Mike_lifeguard: Maybe you can try Cream, it's a Vim mod to make it user-friendly
<emanux> any news on google chrome on linux?
<archet45> movela, does kino support anlog capture?
<emanux> tnx
<Mike_lifeguard> gasull: I don't think so. I'm one of the ones that rebooted his computer to get out of vim :\
<yanzc> join
<archet45> the only video capture software apps i've seen for linux so far simply do screen capture or digital video capture
<Pici> emanux: There is a chromium ppa that seems to work fine for me in Karmic.  Let me get you a link
<yanzc> help
<Pici> emanux: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | yanzc
<ubottu> yanzc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tottiq> chromium in Karmic is working fine for me, just some minor bugs when i see videos...
<gasull> Mike_lifeguard: it doesn't look like Vim.  You don't have to worry about insert mode et al.  give it a try
<Dakara> When I am installing Ubuntu, I get this error: wubi-9.10ubuntu1-rev160. Can anyone tell me whats going on and how do I fix it?
<ZykoticK9> emanux, just an FYI but you might be interested in http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flex/flexbuilder_linux/
<emanux> if there is WINE for windows, is there an emulator for Mac OSX?
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: Just clarifying, but since I have a dual boot set up, I get the choice, xp or ubuntu and then after selecting ubuntu it goes into some text before stalling out.  At what point would I be in GRUB?
<Mike_lifeguard> Dakara: That isn't an error message, that is a version string.
<Rods_Tiger> what app can turn a monitor on and off at specific times?
<gasull> anybody can help me with my ffmpeg/aac problem?
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: GRUB is where you choose which OS to boot
<gasull> emanux: VirtualBox + hackintosh
<diggan> can someone help me  remove wl and install b43
<emanux> Zykotick9, i already have that but it has limted features
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: black with white text... looks like something from the 1960s (which I think it actually is) :D
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: so you said hit escape there?
<Dakara> How do I fix it though, it tells me there is a problem with it and It won't let me fix it.
<emanux> gasull, wow that great
<diggan> can someone help me  remove wl and install b43
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: If you have a timeout -- like after 5s it automatically boots into the first entry. IF you have that, then you can stop the countdown with ESC. If you don't, then don't worry about that, just edit the GRUB entry
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: ah, now I see
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: and you said delete quiet and splash from ther line correct?
<gasull> does anybody use ffmpeg here?
<archet45> anyone know of some analog video capture software for x64 9.10 ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: yes
<diggan> hello? can someone help me  remove wl and install b43
<emanux> Zykotick9, i adobe does not update that anymore (i think they are abandoning flexbuilder for linux)
<cerebral> How do I delete the user files from deleted users?  Right click option does not permit "remove to Trash" option.
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: That should give you the scrolling wall of text during boot so you can (supposedly) see what's going on. Normally with errors, it will stop scrolling so you can see them
<Mike_lifeguard> cerebral: you'll likely need to do it as root
<emanux> That's whay im looking for alternative
<ZykoticK9> emanux, i had never even heard of flexbuilder before you asked about it -- i have NO idea(s)
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: ah I see.  So now with that deleted I should hit ctrl-x to boot?
<diggan> hello? can someone help me  remove wl and install b43
<zvacet> emanux:  for chrome see http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: I forget what the command is to boot, but yes, you should boot with it as-is now :)
<glphvgacs> would dd if=/dev/${system} of=backup.img create a 'disk image' of my system?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > diggan
<ubottu> diggan, please see my private message
<LM9> can someone test this command for me? sudo apt-cache pkgnames
<Mike_lifeguard> !image
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image
<Mike_lifeguard> huh
<emanux> Zykotick9, sorry man, i just dont want to switch to windows to have fully functional flexbuilder
<Dakara> My Ubuntu won't install, and it told me there was a problem in that. I don't know how to fix it or what the problem is, it nearly finishes installing and then says there is an error.
<ZykoticK9> LM9, it works like "apt-cache search PKGYOURLOOKINGFOR"
<ZykoticK9> emanux, if there is a windows version then perhaps you could run that in wine and/or Virtualbox
<emanux> im already looking in to that options
<zvacet> Dakara : check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<LM9> I don't want to search the package I'm looking for. I want apt-cache to list a comprehensive list of packages currently installed
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: Well, seemed it was one of the odd times that it loaded.  I'm going to restart and see how it does.
<emanux> but if i have the option to run it natively, i will
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: ah, of course! As soon as you want it to malfunction, all is right with the world :)
<ZykoticK9> emanux, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5523&iTestingId=32026
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: Then I'm going to shut it down and bring it back up again.  I did run two of the options from recovery mode when I was there.  one for bootloader and another another options (like bad packages)
<aerora> hallo
<archet45> any nvidia 9.10 ubuntu 64bit users experiencing their screen flashing?
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: cool. Good luck :)
<archet45> **on video play?
<LM9> can someone test this for me: sudo apt-cache --get-selections
<jeffmr> archet45, what video player?
<zvacet> ! | aerora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aerora
<archet45> flash player as well as vlc player alike
<zvacet> !hi | aerora
<ubottu> aerora: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ZykoticK9> LM9, FYI apt-cache does NOT require sudo to work
<jeffmr> archet45, no
<trism> LM9: you're looking for something more like dpkg -l, apt-cache pkgnames appears to print every package in the repos
<ZykoticK9> !clone | LM9
<ubottu> LM9: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<archet45> it especially starts flickering alot when the cursor goes to the top left corner lol
<jeffmr> archet45, did you try different drivers
<ZykoticK9> LM9, "aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages" will give you a list in the file my-packges
<LM9> huh?
<Rods_Tiger> what app can turn a monitor on and off at specific times?
<Dakara> Oh, I found my problem.
<Dakara> I am on Windows and did not have that.
<kruqn> hi i need to mount my ntfs raid 0 drives on a live cd of ubuntu 7.10, can anyone help?
<kruqn> im trying to install dmraid but ima  newb and im having trouble
<LM9> I just want a version of this: dpkg --get-selections ,except with the version number of the packages
<ScabbyMadman> tada
<ScabbyMadman> MsTegan, soo whats the deal ?
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: Okay, so on restart it worked.  Then after I shut it down and started it back up again it stalled out again (same place).  However, I then brought it back up, did the deletion of quiet splash, and it again loaded properly.  Thoughts on this? And thanks for all your help so far.
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: poltergeist? :(
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: Haha. Could be.
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: I'm sorry, without an error message, I have no good ideas
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: Okay
<zvacet> Dakara : if you think of md5sum there is way to check it from windows just read link I posted to you
<cerebral> I downloaded the program "parallels-desktop-4.0.6630.449744.run" ... how do I get it to install?
<jeffmr> anyone ever have the battery icon not show up when you are unplugged?
<Cuddles> has anyone used x11vnc with 9.10
<sebsebseb> cerebral: uhmm  that's meant to be paid for I think?
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: Well at least now I know how to identify them if they come up.  Ideas on where I should go from here?
<diggan> hello? can someone help me  remove wl and install b43
<cerebral> yes i know
<Cuddles> I'm trying to run it but it keeps telling me its not there
<cerebral> trial version
<jeffmr> Cuddles, remote desktop viewer
<sebsebseb> cerebral: oh
<Cuddles> yeah jeff,
<Cuddles> when i try to set the passwd it wont do it
<VCoolio> LM9: try dpkg -l
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: The first step is to get those error messages, otherwise you don't know what is going on
<alazyworkaholic1> I'm in trouble. I about to use usb startup disk creator & accidentaly formatted the wrong stick, the one that had precious files on it & pulled it out after about 5 seconds when I realized my mistake. Is magicrescue likely my best hope?
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: Or is there a way to perminately set up the GRUB so that quiet and splash are deleted (to save that change?)
<jeffmr> Cuddles, what version of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> cerebral: not sure how to install a bin actsauly,  could find out thought, but won't now.   Virtualbox is good and free for vm's
<zvacet> LM9 : why don´t you try command witch ZykoticK9 recommended to you
<kruqn> i extracted dmraid package i downloaded to a directory on my flash drive, I then navigated to it and ran ./configure and i get an error when Checking for C compiler default output
<cerebral> thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: Yeah, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NetEcho> Are there any Anti-Virus Scanners to scan NTFS drives and whatnot for windows based viruses?
<kruqn> says C compiler cannotc create executables
<Rods_Tiger> what app can turn a monitor on and off at specific times?
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: look for the "automagical kernel boot" section or whatever it is called - you'll recognize the same lines you were editing before.
<lordbah2> Has anyone used the webcam on the Dell DX2210 monitor? I'm trying not to be the bleeding edge.
<PCTeacher012> how do i uninstall GRUB
<PCTeacher012> ?
<LM9> I think I found the command: dpkg -l | more
<crohakon> How do I 'cd' to a directory in terminal when the directory has a space in the name?
<PCTeacher012> crohakon:
<emma> crohakon: use \
<zvacet> kruqn : do you have build-essential installed if not    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PCTeacher012> cd "folder name"
<kruqn> yea
<PCTeacher012> use quotes
<kruqn> i got build essential
<jeffmr> Cuddles, how does dcc chat work?
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: After editing the first block in that section to remove quiet and splash, run sudo update-grub (or is it sudo install-grub? Google that one, or ask someone else in here -- but it wouldn't be a huge error either way)
<PCTeacher012> How do i uninstall GRUB?
<Cuddles> its 9.10
<PCTeacher012> I'm on Live CD
<kruqn> nm wait that was earlier before reboot
<kruqn> hehe
<kruqn> sorry
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: Why?
<Mike_lifeguard> PCTeacher012: Normally you don't. Why do you want to do that?
<kruqn> lemme try
<alazyworkaholic1> I'm in trouble. I about to use usb startup disk creator & accidentaly formatted the wrong stick, the one that had precious files on it & pulled it out after about 5 seconds when I realized my mistake. Is magicrescue likely my best hope? It doesn't automatically mount the stick anymore
<PCTeacher012> Mike_lifeguard and sebsebseb: because i installed ReactOS and it uses MBR not GRUB. GRUB gives me Error 17
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic1: magicresecue what's that?
<PCTeacher012> I might be able to add it to GRUB for boot but idk how
<PCTeacher012> uninstall i think would be easier?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: oh  ReactOS is rather early development
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: since lack of developers
<NetEcho> Is there any Linux Antivirus utilities targeted to scan windows partitions?
<diggan> i get bootmgr when trying to boot windows from grub, how to fix?
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: I know it is, but im going to help out with development of it, and i need the OS to work with them
<alazyworkaholic1> sebsebseb: I quicksearched recover in synaptic
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: it's not the kind of OS that is worth  psyicallying installing yet,  unless it's just some test machine
<emma> crohakon: in many cases you can probably just type cd thestart<tab> and it will autocomplete it.
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: or well that then, helping with development :)
<crohakon> thanks for the help
<ZykoticK9> Rods_Tiger, to turn monitor(s) off you can use the command "sudo xset dpms force off" you might be able to setup a cron job to do this at a particular time -- i'm guessing "... force on" would do the reverse, don't know... good luck
<emma> crohakon: or you can escape the spaces with \  like cd the\ directory\ here/
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: This is 10 yrs old, its worth it to me :) I want to help with their development :) And Error 17 GRUB gives me, so i either need to: 1 add it to GRUB (how?) or 2: Uninstall it (How, or is it better?)
<kruqn> ok
<emma> crohakon: or you can use quotes: cd "the directory here"
<kruqn> i got build essentials
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: What's 10 years old?  Also which version of Ubuntu?
<PCTeacher012> emma: typing quotes around the name is easier, such as /home/<username>/"folder name"
<kruqn> now i get the same error as earlier
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: This computer, and liveCD 9.04
<kruqn> well a buncha errors
<emma> PCTeacher012: I mentioned that one.
<PCTeacher012> emma: Just noticed, srry
<chu_> I'm on a vanilla Karmic Beta install at the moment; I last tried to update about a week ago, and the system died during upgrade, so re-install etc, now it's all set-up (and everything's backed up) I am prepared to play around with broken stuff, should I update again? When I click Check it rns and offers me a partial upgrade, should I do it?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: on the hard disk,  Grub won't boot only ReactOS,  and right now your on LIve CD?
<kruqn> i run ./configure and it seems fine, then i go try typing "make" and i get a TON of errors
<jonzbcc> sebsebseb: This is 10 yrs old, its worth it to me :) I want to help with their development :) And Error 17 GRUB gives me, so i either need to: 1 add it to GRUB
<PCTeacher012> I had it shipped to me, so i dont have 9.10
<jonzbcc> sebsebseb: This is 10 yrs old, its worth it to me :) I want to help with their development :) And Error 17 GRUB gives me, so i either need to: 1 add it to GRUB
<PCTeacher012> and yes, right now i am on Live CD, ubuntu 9.04
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: how do I access the /boot/grub/menu.lst file?  I can't seem to find it in the folder.
<jonzbcc> sorry
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: re install Grub
<emma> PCTeacher012: I think that may or may not be easier, unless the directory has 6 words in it, then using \ will be fewer key presses.
<DIL> re GRUB ERROR 17 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<PCTeacher012> can i add the boot loader (MBR) to it? or can i just update grub? or do i truly need to reinstall?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: I guess,  and I guess the Windows went over Grub  instructions will work in your case as well
<sebsebseb> !windows |  PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<sebsebseb> whoops
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: do "ls -l /boot/grub" and pastebin the output for me? -> p.defau.lt
<kruqn> zvacet: I got build essential on now but when typing "make" after ./configure i get at least 20 errors
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: whoops
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: ?? lol
<sebsebseb> !grub |  PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<PCTeacher012> This is GRUB Legacy also
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: yes I know since 9.04, and that's for Grub legacy,  also I think that's the first time I have done the wrong factoid when wanting !grub
<kruqn> first error is libdevmapper.h: no such file or directory
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: lol oky, it says menu.lst but it is empty, is that right?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: well I assumed it was Grub legacy, since you can do Grub 2 on 9.04 as well, but legacy is default
<zvacet> PCTeacher012 : http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html
<zvacet> kruqn : do you have all dependencies
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kruqn> im not sure, can i contact you via private message the channel moves too fast
<PCTeacher012> sesebseb: Yes it is empty
<zvacet> kruqn : yes
<R0b0t1> Hello, for some reason when I press a key, my mouse lags, and then "jumps" to where it should be. This causes me to be unable to play all games, even native. Any solutions?
<R0b0t1> I have an apple keyboard/hub, but I have this problem even when the mouse is not plugged in through it.
<sebsebseb> kruqn: it's not moving that fast at the moment
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: no
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: should be something there
<alazyworkaholic1> I accidentally formatted a usb stick. Is is possible to recover any files?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: ,but if you re install it, it will make a new one I guess
<PCTeacher012> "No GRUB directory found. To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first. To install grub, install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command. ### Warning, grub-install is used to change your MBR. ###" Sounds bad...
<PCTeacher012> grub-install does not work
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: Grub should go on your MBR
<PCTeacher012> how do i just directly access the MBR and not GRUB since ReactOS is on the MBR
<PCTeacher012> ?
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: found it, it was in grub.cfg    Once I've edited it, how do I save it?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: ReactOS is on the MBR what?
<PCTeacher012> ReactOS installs its file on MBR
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: no it's not.   or uhmm?  RactOS should be on a partition!
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: Then you're using GRUB2 (not a big difference, I just thought you were using GRUB legacy for some reason)
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: OS's go on partitions, boot loaders well  the tiny bit of them,  go on the MBR
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: Well yea, it has its own partition, but boot commands are in MBR
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: BUT! that means you cannot edit the file directly - it will simply get overwritten on boot. There should be instructions for how to change things in the header comments
<sharmon> Mike_lifeguard: Should I be using GRUB legacy or a different GRUB?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: I don't know
<fadil> wwwwwwwwwoooooyyyy
<Mike_lifeguard> sharmon: GRUB2 is fine - that is the current version ("legacy" means "old, unsupported, and deprecated")
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: should be able to edit menu.lst though.   you could even try installing Grub 2 in 9.04,  maybe not the best idea though
<PCTeacher012> *sigh* okay, sebsebseb: How do i grapically reinstall grub
<VCoolio> sharmon: for editing grub2 check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: as far as I know you can't
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: Okay, so how do i reinstall it any other way?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: well there might be one CD out there, but can't remember what it's called  the thing I am thinking of
<archet45> is it even possible to capture analog in ubuntu?
<fadil> yaa
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: Why are you still on 9.04 by the way?
<PCTeacher012> LiveCD. I got LiveCD BEFORE Karmic.
<archet45> fadil, what software?
<fadil> hallllllllllllooooooooooooo????????masiihhh ad orang kahhh di sini??????????? kita binggguunggggggggggggggggggggggggggg...................mumettttttttttttttttttttttt
<ZykoticK9> archet45, are you trying to use a TVCapture card or a Video card?  Which one?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: 9.10 is a good one to clean install since  the Ext4, but also Grub 2 by default
<archet45> fadil, seems like every piece of software is made for digital video capture
<archet45> tvcapture card via composite input
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: i know. But i just need to get GRUB to access ReactOS lol, ill ask grub channel :P What is the channel?
<fadil> ioooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh
<ZykoticK9> archet45, which one?
<fadil> oke
<archet45> ZykoticK9, tv2000xp leaktek
<PCTeacher012> http://www.reactos.org/wiki/HOWTO/boot_FreeLoader_from_GRUB I shoulda searched :P
<fadil> manuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttt
<neon_> can ne1 tell me where can i go either to ask or read how to upgrade the ati drivers from the default ubuntu install to what the ati.com has thx
<LjL> fadil: stop that please
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: I was thinking something like that earlier,  you could find out how to dual boot them both by Googleing
<Rods_Tiger> zykotick9 - I can't find any apps that will actually do the job of turning the monitor on and off at predetermined times. All I can find are apps that have nothing to do with monitors
<PCTeacher012> what im doing :P
<emma> PCTeacher012: There is #grub
<archet45> ZykoticK9, i can see the video just fine in tvtime, i just dont know of any linux software that will capture it for me
<FactoringHumanit> hey can anyone help me with getting my wireless to work on my ASUS K40IJ with Ubuntu 8.10?
<randomusr> Grub is a type of worm
<FactoringHumanit> it doesn't recognize that my wireless card is there
<randomusr> lol hmm
<randomusr> !Grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jeffmr> FactoringHumanit, better on 9.1
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: also what emma  put there's #grub however when  I went there not that long ago, it seems they are only supporting Grub 2 there now
<Rello> hi
<FactoringHumanit> jeffmr: i assume you mean 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> Rods_Tiger, i'm unaware of any program to do what you want - that's why i sent you that xorg command to do it with...
<PCTeacher012> I know, hopefully they will make an exception :(
<randomusr> !Grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jeffmr> FactoringHumanit, yes
<Rello> does anyone know how i can integrate LostIRC with libnotify
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: well  do 9.10?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: you get Grub 2  by default and yep
<PCTeacher012> I dont wanna burn another CD because i have 3 left lol
<breila> Hello everyone
<archet45> ZykoticK9, no where to point me to?
<Rods_Tiger> zykotick9 - I didn't understand that
<FactoringHumanit> jeffmr: unfortunately the guy i'm installing it for doesn't really want 9.10
<tottiq> anyone know if it's possible to use aircrack or any similar programs, with a wireless gaming adapter???
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: the chance seems to be high by the way that if you upgrade 9.04 to 9.10  that you might get issues,  it seems  many people have had issues after doing that.
<justfil> Where is the gtk2 engines directory?
<PCTeacher012> yepp. I know lol
<arghh2d2_> FactoringHumanit: who in their right mind would want ubuntu's pseudo-stable release?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: so why not clean install 9.10  first, and then  dual boot with ReactOS?
<ZykoticK9> Rods_Tiger, in a terminal try "sudo xset dpms force off" then move your mouse to turn back on
<jeffmr> FactoringHumanit, yeah
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: and with Grub 2
<VCoolio> justfil: ? what do you want to do?
<FactoringHumanit> arghh2d2: that would be why he doesn't want 9.10 lol
<Rods_Tiger> zykotick9 - no, I want it to do it when I'm not there
<emanux> where i can download the hackinstosh thing?
<arghh2d2_> FactoringHumanit: he's smart
<ZykoticK9> archet45, have you looked into MythTV at all?  also the programs tvtime & xawtv
<PCTeacher012> I dont fully trust Grub 2 yet :P First full release is buggy. Always
<Rods_Tiger> zykotick9 - otherwise it's easier to just push the power button myself
<sebsebseb> emanux: that's piracy
<emanux> ok
<emanux> hehehehehe
<breila> I have 9.10 and I'm having a problem with yahoo games, sun java6 and Flash is installed but it still says that either one or both haven't been
<justfil> VCoolio, to install a new engine. I've found the dir - /usr/share/gtk-engines
<neon_> can ne1 tell me where can i go either to ask or read how to upgrade the ati drivers from the default ubuntu install to what the ati.com has thx
<ZykoticK9> Rods_Tiger, not there?  is this a remote machine?
<sebsebseb> emanux: also off topic for this channel, but also their off topic channel
<Rods_Tiger> yes
<emanux> soory
<sebsebseb> !piracy >  emanux
<ubottu> emanux, please see my private message
<jeffmr> FactoringHumanit, I can try to hehlp
<archet45> ZykoticK9, is tvtime able to capture the video?
<VCoolio> justfil: installing engines doesn't work that way; which one do you want? isn't it in the repos?
<FactoringHumanit> jeffmr: any help would be appreciated
<ZykoticK9> Rods_Tiger, well, that command will turn the monitor off...  you could potentially use it in combination with a cron job (to run at a specific time)
<arghh2d2_> FactoringHumanit: just sit in here for awhile and count how many problems with 9.10 and count and compare to problems with 9.4...gaurantee 9.10 outnumbers.
<ZykoticK9> archet45, i think so
<Datz1> Hi, I have a problem where the trash icon on my lower gnome panel won't load, and I would like to delete items in my trash.  How can this be done?
<FactoringHumanit> i think i just need to map the wireless on/off FN key properly but i can't find the code to map it to
<justfil> VCoolio, gtk2-engines-aurora, gtk2-engines-pixbuf, gtk2-engines-murrine
<Rods_Tiger> zykotick9 - no, I'll wait for a proper app to do it the proper way without typing
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2_: your saying more problems with 9.10 than 9.04?
<breila> any help with this problem would be appreciated
<ZykoticK9> Rods_Tiger, then you might want to hire a program to make that for you -- you might be waiting a LONG time
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: Grub does not work on FAT32 which ReactOS uses
<ZykoticK9> Rods_Tiger, "proper way without typing" classic :)
<VCoolio> justfil at least pixbuf and murrine you can install right away
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: uhmm
<PCTeacher012> how do i create the menu.lst file through Comand
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: part of Grub goes onto the MBR
<justfil> VCoolio, yeah, I saw them in the repo, thanks
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: the rest goes in /boot
<PCTeacher012> i know
<Rods_Tiger> I've been leaving the monitor on all day and night for the past few years, a few more won't hurt
<PCTeacher012> oh well. How do i create menu.lst through terminal
<PCTeacher012> gksudo does not allow me to save
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: also  this thing about ReactOS  installing itself to MBR does not make sense?
<aerora> !help
<aerora> !ubuntu
<aerora> damn bot:p
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<arghh2d2_> sebsebseb: in my experience it's best to stay a little behind on the version release with ubuntu.
<PCTeacher012> ReactOS asked: "Install on MBR?" and i said yes
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2_: I know what you mean
<Rello> hi
<PCTeacher012> it means commands for it to boot
<VCoolio> justfil: aurora is here https://launchpad.net/~merlwiz79/+archive/aurora
<scarface> Where in the filesystem are the definitions stored for which entries appear in my Applications menu?
<FactoringHumanit> jeffmr:   would you happen to know what the code should be in the /usr/share/hotkey-setup/asus.hk file for it?
<Rods_Tiger> I did find this, but it's not in the synaptic menu app thing: http://code.google.com/p/lmonitores/
<holmser> my new hard drive isn't working with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2_: when  8.10 came out, I thought  wasn't much point upgrading from  8.04.  when  9.04 came out I thought not much point upgrading from 8.10.   when  9.10 came out,  I thought  hardly worth it what's in this release, unless hardware gets fixed as a result
<rstrawsb> Anyone else having trouble seeing DVDs
<PCTeacher012> I need to create menu.lst in /boot/grub how do i do that?
<holmser> I can see it, and it is mounted as /media/Storage but I can't see any of the files on it
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2_: well I had been testing  9.10 since alpha 4, so before the final was even out, I knew that I probably woudn't be impressed with it
<PCTeacher012> gksudo does not work
<Rello> does anyone know how to hide the computer's name in XChat?
<jeffmr> FactoringHumanit, did you try the Hardware Drivers panel?
<LOPA> how can i view all the drivers
<justfil> thank you, VCoolio
<FactoringHumanit> jeffmr: i tried installing some new driver(s) but i can't remember what the name of the package was
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2_: so I put it on here,  but been thinking about maybe putting 9.04 back on, or another distro.  and the other computer is 9.04 for now
<baldrick2> I stayed 9.04
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2_: above or  installing another distro
<MTecknology> t?
<holmser> 9.10 has brought me nothing but problems
<PCTeacher012> how do i create a .lst file in ubuntu 9.04 terminal
<sebsebseb> holmser: after a clean install?
<holmser> yeah
<baldrick2> before 9.04 I was 8.04 and was quite happy with that
<toubab> Could anyone please tell me how to apply the patch @ this url: http://old.nabble.com/-PATCH--Adjust-FT_MulFix-function-to-Freetype-cvs-head.-td19287233.html
<madmax_x> hey hey hey
<slinkeey> then go back to 8.04
<jeffmr> FactoringHumanit, System -> Preferences -> Hardware Drivers
<FactoringHumanit> jeffmr: it currently says that there are no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<baldrick2> I recall 8.10(?) being finicky
<slinkeey> simple
<PCTeacher012> FINALLY worked :P
 * breila calmly waits for an answer
<PCTeacher012> ill let you know if it finally boots
<arghh2d2_> sebsebseb: i'm using crunchbang 9.04 and will be for awhile maybe i'll switch to 9.10 when 10.04 comes around
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2_: 9.10 is worth skipping if your going to stay with 9.04
<user__> hey guys does ubuntu or linux have any features similar to Apples Time Capsule to backup data to a remove server?
<joaohenrique> I have ubuntu 9,10 install but I only get 800x600 resolution
<PCTeacher012> brb to all of ya
<madmax_x> is there a way to enable the onboard video card as well as the agp slot?
<holmser> anyone feel like walking me through the proper way to install a new hdd in ubuntu?
<VCoolio> rstrawsb: did you install libdvdread4 and run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ?
<joaohenrique> how do I change that
<baldrick2> Only quip with 9.04 is it does not remember I have a dual monitor. I have to reset it everytime
<chuckm1> I'm having problems with karmic. I originally installed 9.04 via wubi. Should I a) reinstall 9.10 via wubi, b) reinstall 9.04 with a live CD (can I without losing windows?) or c) reinstall 9.04 by wubi?
<jeffmr> FactoringHumanit, talk to me in private chat
<baldrick2> the nvideo propriteray drivers are great
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2_: I have even been thinking about having 9.04 as the OS on the other computer, untill 10.10, depending on what 10.04 is like
<holmser> I did it before, but this time I can't get it to work right
<joaohenrique> exit
<LOPA> hardware drivers ins under system administration
<arghh2d2_> sebsebseb: i hear yeah
<LOPA> but there it just shows needed drivers not all of them
<baldrick2> chuckm1 - My best practice is dual drives, primary is 9.04,...second drive was exiting WinXp
<breila> I have koala, I've installed both sun java6 and flash but yahoo games keeps giving me an error message
<madmax_x> holmster did you partition and format yet?
<rstrawsb> yep I have it installed
<baldrick2> I dont like having Win on the same hard drive as my Linux box givne shot myself in foot too many times with grub
<rstrawsb> ron@ron-desktop:~$ sudo install libdvdread4
<rstrawsb> [sudo] password for ron:
<rstrawsb> install: missing destination file operand after `libdvdread4'
<rstrawsb> Try `install --help' for more information.
<rstrawsb> ron@ron-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<rstrawsb> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot1> rstrawsb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chuckm1> baldrick2: do you mean partioning with LVPM?
<baldrick2> no.  Just when installing grub I somehow would fup the MBR
<baldrick2> and win would not boot
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2_: it also has Windows, but  some right issues with that have happended recently, let's continue for a bit in pm if you want, since we are now off topic
<baldrick2> Ubuntu 9.04 is my primary environment
<baldrick2> with HD all to itself
<madmax_x> anyone have any multi seat setups working
<Datz1> Hi, I have a problem where the trash icon on my lower gnome panel won't load, and I would like to delete items in my trash.  How can this be done?
<arghh2d2_> i forgot, how do i kick off my nick that is still lingering from another connect?  i thought it was ghost someting
<baldrick2> Partition I inusre my /home is on a separate partuition
<chuckm1> baldrick2: I'm not having problems with win booting. 9.10 kernel 31 is problematic to say the least though
<VCoolio> Datz1: did you delete is by accident? rmb on the panel and add it back
<baldrick2> oh ok
<baldrick2> sorry do not want to confuse
<chuckm1> reposting the question: I'm having problems with karmic. I originally installed 9.04 via wubi. Should I a) reinstall 9.10 via wubi, b) reinstall 9.04 with a live CD (can I without losing windows?) or c) reinstall 9.04 by wubi?
<ZykoticK9> !trash | Datz1, if removing/adding Trash applet doesn't work you could manually remove items
 * breila waits quietly
<ubottu> Datz1, if removing/adding Trash applet doesn't work you could manually remove items: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<LOPA> anyone know how i can see all my hardware drivers
<ZykoticK9> LOPA, lsmod will list all kernel modules (which are typically drivers)
<Nautilus> in nautilus I have the Places pane on the left with some media showing that I'd like to get to. I right click and Mount, then right-click and Open, but... nothing happens. tips?
<soreau> LOPA: That is a subjective question. There are many drivers included wit the kernel you arent using. You can also see all loaded drivers with lsmod
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: psyical installs are good, try 9.10 like that with a clean  install, if issues you can do 9.04
<LOPA> ZykoticK9, there is no gui to view like in kde
<breila> Hello?
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: like that psyical partition install
<ZykoticK9> LOPA, not that i'm personally aware of...
<maxx_> sorry im back
<soreau> LOPA: I assume you are talking about proprietary drivers? If this is the case, use sys>admin>hardware drivers
<chuckm1> sebsebseb: so move my current install with lvpm and then clean install 9.10?
<LOPA> soreau, i see nothing in there
<maxx_> can i use 2 video cards?
<soreau> LOPA: You might not have any hardware that has a proprietary driver offered
<LOPA> soreau, i have the intel 915 chipset and want my resolution to be 1440x900
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: what's lvmpm?
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: get hold of data, and get rid of your Wubi install, that's what I would suggest :)  and then do real partitions
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  chuckm1
<ubottu> chuckm1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<soreau> LOPA: Intel has strictly oss drivers and they are already installed. Change your resolution with Sys>Prefs>Display
<chuckm1> sebsebseb: Loopmounted Virtual Partition Manager allows users to upgrade their existing Wubi or Lubi installation to a standard Ubuntu system by transferring all data, settings, and applications from the original install to a dedicated partition.
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: oh right that uhmm
<squig> is there a whatprovides comand? I want to see where i am meant to find the file /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<breila> Hello
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: I had been told that some how  it could be done,  convert a Wubi install to real partitions
<LOPA> soreau, i wish it was that easy i have a widescreen laptop monitor and that resolution does show up
<soreau> LOPA: You may need to use xrandr to add the resolution you want if it is not detected
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: got  a link?
<LOPA> i tried that
<Datz1> VCoolio, I just tried adding the trash app, and got an error.  ZykoticK9, thanks
<chuckm1> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<Dakara> Hello, whenever I try to install at the end of my installation it says, Permission denied and makes me close out of the installation, whats going on here?
<LOPA>  soreau and it gives error
<soreau> LOPA: Pastebin the command you ran and the error it gave you
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: I was thinking  make sure whatever it is is from a trusted source,  well  sourceforge is :)
<kacangitem> anybody help me!!!
<PaperBoy> i have two identical folders  and now one of them has  9 more files in it...  how can i check  what files are those?    there are sub dirs also
<soreau> ! anybody | kacangitem
<ubottu> kacangitem: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cramm_> Hi. I have the following problem in a clean 9.10 install. After a few days of use (and w/o hs or software changes on my part), no user can login with the 'GNOME' session,. user/password gets accepted. The screen flashes once,  the throbber/load screen is shown and then the users are thrown back to the gdm login screen. the 'safe mode GNOME' session works. So far I've tried the following: Deactivated the nvidia closed driver
<arghh2d2_> i forgot, how do i kick off my nick that is still lingering from another connect?  i thought it was ghost someting...
<slevin> hi guys, i am trying to run a command in terminal but it tells me that i dont have permission to do so, how can i take permission?
<soreau> arghh2d2_: /ghost <user> <password>
<Taim> slevin: sudo
<kacangitem> @slevin you must enter root mode first
<kacangitem> sudo su
<soreau> slevin: Prefix the command with sudo
<soreau> kacangitem: That is bad advice
<arghh2d2_> soreau it says /ghost command not found
<kacangitem> how to auto mount device in thunar
<soreau> arghh2d2_: Ask in #freenode
<kacangitem> ?
<slevin> Taim> and others thanks a lot, so if i am in /var/bin and i want to run this command: ./run_debug, what shall i start with?
<cramm_> but the probem persist, so it seems this is a ubuntu/gnome software problem. Two additional hints I discovered today: If I go back to use the nvidia aceel drivers I can't enable the desktop effects at all, not even the simpler ones
<chuckm1> sebsebseb: I guess you're saying I should move my install to a separate partition then clean install 9.10 or 9.04?
<soreau> slevin: sudo ./run_debug
<Taim> slevin: sudo /var/bin/run_debug
<leonardootto> join #gnome-do
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: before I was saying to just get hold of data, and get rid of your Wubi install
<cramm_> and the other thing I discovered is that is I stop gdm and startx X with startx all works wonderfully. I can even activate the destop effects
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: however  I just had  a look at the link you gave and lubi
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: ok looks good
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: it's 9.04 Wubi install?
<soreau> cramm_: If that is the case, you did not deactivate the nvidia driver
<slevin> Tiam, soreau and kacangitem thanks a lot guys :)
<cramm_> so the problem seems to be the GNOME session when launched through gdm.
<cramm_> soreau, I deactivated, worked with the system a couple of days using the nv driver and activated again
<chuckm1> sebsebseb: yep. originally 9.04 wubi. recently "upgraded" to 9.10.
<rstrawsb> just can't see the blank dvd in the drive
<Datz1> when I delete items from a 2ndary harddisk, do these items go in the trash on my primary hard disk?
<cramm_> soreau, because it is clear it isn't a nvidia driver problem
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: thanks for the link by the way, that will be a useful link for me to give to other people that I will be helping in the future in here
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: the file system for Wubi is Ext2?
<R0b0t1> Hello, for some reason when I press a key, my mouse lags, and then "jumps" to where it should be. This causes me to be unable to play all games, even native. Any solutions?
<R0b0t1> I have an apple keyboard/hub, but I have this problem even when the mouse is not plugged in through it.
<rstrawsb> cd work but dvds don't
<soreau> cramm_: If you try with a live cd and it works ok, it is likely a problem with your install. Is this an upgrade or clean install?
<chuckm1> sebsebseb: not sure. How do I check?
<cramm_> soreau, I eman the problem is exactly the same irrspective of which driver I use. and that's why I think it's a ubuntu/gnome software problem
<LOPA> soreau, http://pastebin.com/mf4aff6a
<cramm_> soreau: clean install
<lazy_man> hay everywone, i have a problem. i cant unmount my harddisk except with root account. any solution?
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: diskfree or something, k disk free or something,  search synaptic for  disk free.   or maybe the software centre.   or you could  install gparted and have a look in tehre
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: well wubi is a bit different when it comes to partitining
<soreau> LOPA: Ok, something is wrong with your drivers. Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<cramm_> soreau: Thnaks for the hint. will try that
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: nevermind
<kacangitem> how to connect virtual box guest and host network?????
<TheCheeze> what is the ideal size for a karmic install if i plan on using a seperate partition for /home?
<LOPA> soreau, is there i command i can use to pastebin that from the command line?
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: it seems when you do lvpm you choose the file system you want to make for Ubuntu
<soreau> LOPA: Yes. Install curl and standby
<sebsebseb> chuckm1:  you want Ext4 for 9.10
<lazy_man> hay everywone, i have a problem. i cant unmount my harddisk except with root account. any solution?
<kacangitem> how to connect virtual box guest and host network????? i'm using virtual box 3
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: 10 or 12 GB for / that's good
<Datz1> when I delete items from a 2ndary harddisk, do these items go in the trash on my primary hard disk?
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: big seperate /home  and some swap space
<chuckm1> sebsebseb: ok. I guess I've got a lot of work ahead of me.
<PaperBoy> i have two identical folders  and now one of them has  9 more files in it...  how can i check  what files are those?    there are sub dirs also
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: looks  easy on the webpge
<sebsebseb> webpage
<soreau> LOPA: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<TheCheeze> sebsebsebthis is my first time trying this, so i am a little timid lol
<TheCheeze> had a catastrophic crash earlier and figure i'll just do a full install
<Datz1> eh
<LOPA> soreau, i dont see standby in packages
<soreau> LOPA: -_-   I meant stand by as in wait for the command
<PaperBoy> i have two identical folders  and now one of them has  9 more files in it...  how can i check  what files are those?    there are sub dirs also.
<lazy_man> hay everywone, i have a problem. i cant unmount my harddisk except with root account. any solution?---->answer this plz
<LOPA> soreau, got it....
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: by the way
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: set up a seperate /home when doing it
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: that will make things easier if you want to re install in the long run or even distro hop
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb are you talking to chuckm1 or me lol
<soreau> ! pm | kacangitem
<ubottu> kacangitem: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: to him just then, I already answered you
<kacangitem> how to connect virtual box guest and host network?????
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb gotcha. was wondering because i am trying to do the same thing :)
<LOPA> soreau,  http://pastebin.com/f442220b5
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: sure, but chuckm1 is doing something a bit differnet
<chuckm1> sebsebseb: ah.. I'm a noob. thanks for the help!
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: well is going to try and do I should say
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: no offence or anything, but  that makes sense, since you did Wubi
<doogie> yo what up kiid
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb gotcha. is there anything special i should know about attempting to create a seperate /home partition?
<chuckm1> sebsebseb: Don't I know it!
<doogie> is formatting good?
<chuckm1> quit
<sebsebseb> chuckm1: so someone said that it's better to do real partitions or?  and told you about the program you linked me to? :)
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: well yeah
<jiffe> alright, I've just added a new disk to an ubuntu machine on vmware, anyone know how I go about finding it?
<jiffe> I remember there was like a rescan command
<tottiq> mount it?
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: you can make in gparted and then finnish off in manual install.  or  just do it all in manual install.  where you also need to tell it what to use  each parttion as. file system and what to use it as
<jiffe> I need it to show in /dev/sdb
<lazy_man> hallo.....do you want to answer my question plz
<soreau> LOPA: I suggest you try UXA rendering method
<lazy_man> hallo......
<LOPA> soreau, what is that
<sebsebseb> lazy_man: someone else had something similar earlier I think
<soreau> LOPA: UXA is an acceleration method exclusively for intel graphics drivers. To use it, add the following line to the Device section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file: Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<jordy240> hello
<lazy_man> do u know the solution?
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb i just know i am going to mess this up...
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: I can guide you no problem
<jordy240> when I put my computer into sleep mode, everything goes well until I wake my computer up. The computer seems to wake up fine but the monitor doesn't turn on and the orange light doesn't go back to green on my monitor's power button.
<phixxor> I've got a question: If my laptop (ubuntu) is left on long enough, the screen turns off and the power button flashes (does this mean kernel panic?) and won't revive. But the strange thing is, the laptop will turn on, but it won't load BIOS. I finally figured out you have to take the battery out and hold the power button for 20s. Then it works.  What causes that problem?
<knuthy> Hi guys, I' ve got a little question. I've made a vpn connection to my univ network, and I need to have a vnc/remote desktop view, the machines on which I've access have no vnc server installed, they just have a clean Ubuntu install with some softwares I use. Is there a clean way?
<sebsebseb> lazy_man: I think  the issue might even be mentioned in the release notes or something similar
<sebsebseb> !notes |  lazy_man
<ubottu> lazy_man: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<sebsebseb> lazy_man: find out about permissions some stuff is owned by root, and then sometimes you need to change that
<Veinor> Is there any way to enable encryption of ~ after I've already installed Karmic?
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  lazy_man
<ubottu> lazy_man: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<LOPA> soreau, ok i added it
<lazy_man> but i am still using 9.04......
<sebsebseb> lazy_man: oh
<sebsebseb> lazy_man: ok permissions then
<soreau> LOPA: Restart X by logging out
<LOPA> ok logging out
<sebsebseb> Veinor: no don't think so
<Veinor> ah :(
<Veinor> oh well, this is a fresh install anyway
<lazy_man> ok, i have another problem....btw, my harddisk cannot be read on vista after leaving ubuntu...but it can be read on xp....do you know the solution?
<LOPA> soreau, ok logged back in
<sebsebseb> Veinor: be careful with  that
<Veinor> also, does the CPU usage required to encrypt/decrypt ~ significantly impact performance on, say, a netbook?
<sebsebseb> Veinor: something could happen maybe in the future, and then you can't access your data
<Veinor> sebsebseb: ?
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb i am in gparted right now. first step is to blank out the entire disk into a raw partition, correct?
<Veinor> what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> Veinor: if needing to re install Ubuntu or something
<jordy240> when I put my computer into sleep mode, everything goes well until I wake my computer up. The computer seems to wake up fine but the monitor doesn't turn on and the orange light doesn't go back to green on my monitor's power button.
<Veinor> I back up all my important data on dropbox
<sebsebseb> Veinor: there was this guy who  something happended and he coudn't get into his encrypted partition
<sebsebseb> Veinor: what's that?
<Veinor> you have a ~/Dropbox; everything you put in there is replicated across all computers you have dropbox installed on
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: hang on
<Veinor> as well as dropbox's central servers, so you can access it over the net
<Blizzerand> How do you I install other distros with wubi
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, Dropbox is like UbuntuOne
<arghh2d2> jordy240: is your swap partition at least twice as big as the amount of ram you have?
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: Ubuntu only or dual boot with Windows or what?
<TheCheeze> karmic only
<jordy240> arghh2d2: I don't think so. I'll make it bigger. is 5GB's to big?
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: ok and your on the Live CD?
<LOPA> soreau, what should i do now?
<Blizzerand_> How do you I install other distros with wubi
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb indeed
<sebsebseb> Blizzerand_: You don't
<soreau> LOPA: Can you show me the output of grep -i dri2 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sebsebseb> Blizzerand_: You can't even
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb am in chat on a completely different machine, so we are good to go on that
<Blizzerand_> sebsebseb : But it says so here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide --> in the How do I install multiple distros? section
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: uhmm?
<arghh2d2> jordy240: it should be twice the size of your ram to do the sleep and hibernate functions correctly so 2.5 gigs of ram would require a 5 gig swap i guess
<tPl0ch> is there a good command line utility for tagging ogg vorbis?
<sebsebseb> Blizzerand_: ok well I haven't seen that, also it's better to use real partitions in the long run
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb what i mean is we dont have to worry about me leaving ehre for reboots and such
<Blizzerand_> sebsebseb : I just want to know whether its possible
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: the only re boot will be  when Ubuntu has finnisehd installing
<LOPA> soreau, http://pastebin.com/m7f914754
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb good to know
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb forgot that part
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: and then another re boot, once you got the security updates
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: since it will have installed a new kernel, only re boots when major stuff such as a new kernel has been installed
<soreau> LOPA: Ok, good now pastebin the output of xrandr
<jordy240> arghh2d2: thank you! also, how can I find out what partition linux is installed on?
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: ok so gparted yeah first and finnish off in manual install, or just do it in manual install
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: How much RAM do you have also?
<LOPA> soreau, http://pastebin.com/m2e06feb4
<jordy240> sebsebseb: how can you find how much ram you have w/o opening the puter?
<arghh2d2> jordy240: df -h
<jordy240> thanks
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb yeah... this is my 2nd try with karmic. the first was a jaunty upgrade that was going well until it threw fits at me today after a daily update
<soreau> LOPA: Cool, now we are getting somewhere
<soreau> LOPA: Stand by,I will brb
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: oh right well  Karmic isn't that great really compared to jauntey,  unless people need it to fix some hardware issue for example something that woudn't work for them in jauntey
<LOPA> soreau, cool
<jordy240> arghh2d2: thank you! and how can I find out how much ram I have?
<giantpune> hey people.  i have a question about using qt
<arghh2d2> jordy240: uhmmm, htop is one way
<arghh2d2> or top, but it lists ram in kilobytes
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: still got your ISO by the way,   oh it's probably ag ood download, but  it's good practice to test the download anyway, to make sure it's good
<giantpune> anybody know how to use text from a QString in a regular char or const char?
<jordy240> thanks arghh2d2 !!!
<sebsebseb> giantpune: QT hmm  that's what KDE uses, where as Gnome/Ubuntu uses GTK,  try #kubuntu
<TheCheeze> i already did a verify and hash check on the iso ;)
<phixxor> does anybody here understand low level computer things?
<giantpune> k thanks
<mdaum> Anybody else have busted sound controls in Karmic?
<Snausages> Hi, I can't print.  Printer is an old HP postscript laser, connected to a mac os x machine acting as printserver.  Any takers?
<phixxor> I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem that breaks my laptop: it won't boot BIOS
<sebsebseb> giantpune: np
<mdaum> Snausages: Karmic gave me some printing problems too.  HP lj2430 I think
<sebsebseb> phixxor: try ##hardware
<phixxor> sebsebseb: I thought since Ubuntu causes the problem, I should ask here
<soreau> LOPA: Now what resolution did you want to use?
<Snausages> mdaum: I get error writing spool: NT_status_file_lock_conflict
<LOPA> 1440x900
<sebsebseb> phixxor: OS's  don't cause BIOS issues usaulley
<centHOGG> phixxor: pre-post?
<LOPA> soreau, 1440x900
<soreau> LOPA: Pastebin the output of cvt 1440 900
<Snausages> mdaum: I turned on windows sharing on the mac, seemed like the easiest way to get printing access to the linux machine
<zetheroo> what application can be used to read text out loud?
<mdaum> snausages: dunno if that's my error.  Haven't diagnosed.
<Veinor> if I happen to live at an us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror, can I just replace all references to that url in sources.list with mirrors.mit.edu with no ill effects?
<phixxor> centHOGG: yes. It turns on but doesn't do anything beyond that
<phixxor> centHOGG: no bios or anything
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: ok
<mdaum> snausages: test pages still print, some pdfs too.  But not most.
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: uhmm  and the codes were the same as on the ubuntu site yeah?
<LOPA> soreau, http://pastebin.com/m2197ea7f
<kermit> aha default_relatime=0 kernel parameter in /boot/grub/menu.lst is how to fix the broken (disabled by default!) access times in the newest kernels
<mdaum> snausages: when I look in the gui it says lpd process unexpectedly quit
<centHOGG> phixxor: 3 levels of troubleshooting: hardware - firmware - software..... yours is hardware
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb you're a busy man it seems. indeed they matched up. i am very anal about verifications
<soreau> LOPA: Run this:  xrandr --newmode "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: well no not quite,  if I was busy I woudn't  be helping in here
<LOPA> soreau, did
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb i mant busy in here. seems like you are helping everyone
<soreau> LOPA: After that please pastebin the output of xrandr again
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: you mean,  you want to be sure that things are done right?
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb indeed
<arghh2d2> you mant busy in here?
<LOPA> soreau, http://pastebin.com/m4ca5516
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze:  well not everyone, but I am the most active helper in here right now
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: or so it seems
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: ok
<soreau> LOPA: Now run this:  xrandr --addmode LVDS "1440x900_60.00"
<giancast> Good night
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: gparted well  you don't need to use that
<giancast> I need some help.
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: for the install set up,  however it does offer a lot more partition control than the manual install in the installer
<bahadunn> my card reader does not work in Ubuntu 9.10 but it does in 9.04
<giancast> I have install NX Client in a UBUNTU server.
<darkham> hi people, i've installed kubuntu 9.10, i'm trying to play music with amarok but nothing, i installed gstreamer bad ugly base good (universe multiverse) but nothing
<bahadunn> anyone know what happened?
<giancast> I have install NX Client in a UBUNTU server.
<darkham> what can i do?
<LOPA> soreau, http://pastebin.com/m9ea7ef7
<sebsebseb> darkham: try #kubuntu since  amarok is a KDE app
<phixxor> centHOGG: the only thing is Ubuntu causes it when it tries to suspend. The screen turns off and the power button flashes (does this mean kernel panic?) It won't revive, and I have to hold the power button down to turn it off. That's when the boot problem started. I can boot again by taking the battery out and pressing the power button for 20s. But every time I leave ubuntu on, the same thing...
<giancast> then I try to access from my windows PC
<phixxor> ...happens
<soreau> LOPA: Damn :P
<LOPA> soreau, tell me about it
<darkham> sebsebseb: yes, but nobody seems to read the channel requests...
<soreau> LOPA: What command did you run that gave you that?
<giancast> There is anyone with NX Client or SSH DSA KEY experience
<centHOGG> phixxor: have you checked inside your laptop cmos settings
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: open the installer
<whiten0ise> hi
<LOPA> soreau, xrandr --addmode LVDS "1440x900_60.00"
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: follow it through get to partitioning and do manual
<phixxor> centHOGG: no, what should I check?
<whiten0ise> trying to communicate with a microcontroller on /dev/ttyUSB0 but the link is not communicating--any ideas?
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: oh yeah how much RAM?
<arghh2d2> phixxor: check that your swap partition is at least twice the size of your ram
<whiten0ise> i have librxtx-java installed and everything else needed (at least according to documentation of the chip)
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb 2gb
<centHOGG> phixxor: pleez look at your computer manual :P
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: hmm so 4GB swap space I think, even though not really needed with 2GB RAM, unless your going to hibernate
<sebsebseb> !swap |  TheCheeze
<ubottu> TheCheeze: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<livingdaylight> anyone know about .swf files?
<sebsebseb> !details |  livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TheCheeze> i never bother with hibernate sebsebseb
<Firefishe> shock wave flash
<livingdaylight> i'm told they should be videos but they're coming up as audio only
<arghh2d2> thats what's causeing his problems i think sebsebseb is hibernation
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: who's problem?
<arghh2d2> phixxor:
<livingdaylight> sebsebseb, are you feeling ok?
<sekyourbox> whats a good free typing teaching program for ubuntu
<Firefishe> linux doesn't do shockwave if I remember correctly
<soreau> LOPA: Ok I guess you can try to see if it helps to do something like this in xorg.conf: (note this is only an example.)  http://pastebin.com/m8374f3e
<arghh2d2> sebsebseb: phixxor's problem
<hwilde> is there a cool graphical equalizer in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> sekyourbox: there are a few reasonable ones, Tuxtype and such, which version of Ubuntu you on?
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: well there's a way in Wine
<sekyourbox> sebsebseb, 804 and 910
<sekyourbox> 910 on my new laptop
<LOPA> soreau, so if this is an example, what should i put in it?
<soreau> LOPA: The point of interest there is the Mode line and the context is only to demonstrate to you where to put it in your X conf file
<phixxor> arghh2d2: alright I'll check. centHOGG: it looks like there is no cmos section in my boot settings :P
<livingdaylight> anyone know about .swf files? i'm only getting audio here and there should be a video component
<sebsebseb> sekyourbox: ok  with 8.04  you got the  add/remove which is ok,   with 9.10  you got the software centre was has replacd it and is quite a lot better.   with both you have synaptic.  you can find your touch typing programs in these
<sebsebseb> sekyourbox: Tuxtype and such
<Firefishe> seb³: I didn't know that. I'd like to take a stab at it.
<PaperBoy> I have downloaded files from my web hosting server where some files are set to 777, and i downloaded them  to my ubuntu system..   then after editing the files i reuploaded them back to the hosting servser and the file permissions where lost can any one tell me why that is?
<sekyourbox> wonder if mario teaches typing will work with wine
<giancast> Hi can someone help with a SSH thing
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: yeah got to use a Windows browser as well or something,  I remember reading something in the past
<sebsebseb> !someone |  giancast
<ubottu> giancast: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pizza1337> giancast, what is your problem?
<arghh2d2> PaperBoy: when you downloaded em they became you downloading user's files
<LOPA> soreau, so could i just put this into my xorg?
<livingdaylight> !expert | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: one persons expectation of expert is different to that of another, why not ask the question with lots of useful information on one line and see what happens
<jordy240> can someone please help me
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: hmm?
<Firefishe> livingdaylight: you require an environment that will play shockwave videos. you might try a converter.
<Pizza1337> what is your problem?
<livingdaylight> at last
<soreau> LOPA: If you are not sure, pastebin your xorg.conf and I will pastebin back the modified version for you
<arghh2d2> PaperBoy: you can copy some of roots files, your copy is yours roots copy stays roots
<jordy240> i am trying to shrink my ubuntu partition but gparted said something about there not being a supported superblock or something. can someone please help?
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: still here?
<livingdaylight> Firefishe, great... do you know any that convert .swf files to .avi or something, i can only think of audio converters
<LOPA> soreau, http://pastebin.com/f3f6aeb83
<centHOGG> jordy240: ever shrunk one before?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: so expert was some sort of sarcasm that I didn't pick up on or something?
<arghh2d2> jordy240: you cant shrink a mounted partition.  meaning: you cant shrnk the partition your logged in on right now...use a livecd
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb having a minor complication... gimme a sec
<livingdaylight> sebsebseb, please keep it ubuntu related
<jordy240> arghh2d2: I know. I have gparted on a live cd that I was just using
<jordy240> centHOGG: yes
<centHOGG> ok
<centHOGG> jordy240: ok what is the filesystem type
<jordy240> centHOGG: whatever ubuntu puts on my hard drive
<centHOGG> ext3?
<jordy240> i guess
<aerora> anyone
<centHOGG> jordy240: yeah
<aerora> nvm
<Firefishe> livingdaylight: Not immediately coming to mind. However, I'd be delighted to help with a little research foe you. Are you going to be around for a while tonight?
<jordy240> ok well I tried to shrink it from a live cd and gparted said that there was an unsupported suoerblock or something centHOGG
<centHOGG> jordy240: i've never had any luck with ext3... but no problems with reiserfs
<jordy240> centHOGG: what do you mean?
<jordy240> what can I do>
<centHOGG> jordy240: ever tried acronis
<Firefishe> foe=for
<jordy240> centHOGG: I don't know what that is.
<soreau> LOPA: http://pastebin.com/m4f7a79ac
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb it keeps hanging after selecting time zone
<livingdaylight> Firefishe, no, i won't, its late here... so, I'll google it and see what i come up with
<centHOGG> jordy240: a partition resizer
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: oh
<jordy240> centHOGG: I have a question for you: how can I move empty space from under my ntfs partition to OVER my ntfs partition so I can grow my swap
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: re boot the CD and try again
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: in fact
<Brian101298> can someone please assist?  i just installed Karmic and my monitor is not detected.  my highest resolution is 800x600.
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: you can check your disk
<Firefishe> livingdaylight: k .. good luck :)
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: there's an option for that on the  boot up screen
<LOPA> soreau, just log out and in again after saving?
<centHOGG> jordy240: yes it's possible to do that in acronis.... ext3 is a pain see
<centHOGG> ntfs ok, reiserfs ok
<jordy240> centHOGG: well I have no more black cd's. is aconis free and work on ubuntu?
<Firefishe> Is there any major reason to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<centHOGG> jordy240: unfortunately no... it's commercial. but its great to have
<sebsebseb> jordy240: uhmm you can resize partitions with gparted
<zetheroo> cannot seem to see any link to actually download this package
<zetheroo> https://launchpad.net/cerva
<sebsebseb> jordy240: oh yeah, but you got an error hmm
<jordy240> sebsebseb: I can't. gparted says that I can't touch my ubuntu partition because of something about a superblock
<Firefishe> when 9.04 is stable and the hardware on the laptop works nicely with 9.04?
<centHOGG> Firefishe: I saw that handbrake isn't working with the latest
<sebsebseb> jordy240: it's Ext4?
<sebsebseb> jordy240: and your on 9.10?
<jordy240> sebsebseb: the alternative would be to move free space from under my ntfs partition to OVER my ntfs partition
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb checking for defects now
<Firefishe> centHOGG: What is handbrake?
<jordy240> sebsebseb: I'm on the latest release... I don't know what ext it is. whatever the defualt is
<centHOGG> could be wrong
<soreau> LOPA: Yes, anytime you make changes to your xorg.conf you will want to restart X for the changes to take effects
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: ok
<centHOGG> lemme see
<centHOGG> !handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<sebsebseb> jony123: ok the default is Ext4,  there were some issues with resizing that in the past I think,  maybe there still are
<Faithful> I have a 32bit app runnning in 64bit when it calls certain libs it looks at the 64bit ones... how can I tell the app to look at the 32bit ones?
<sebsebseb> jony123: check out the 9.10 release notes  might have something relivant
<sebsebseb> !notes |  jony123
<ubottu> jony123: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ZykoticK9> centHOGG, Firefishe FYI Handbrake does NOT work in Ubuntu currently
<Firefishe> well, I don't use it, sooo ;)
<Firefishe> tx Zv
<centHOGG> jordy240: if you have to redo that system... next time use reiserfs for the filesystem, because you can adjust it much easier
<centHOGG> ZykoticK9: yeah drag
<sebsebseb> jordy240: don't use reiserfs well you could, but uhmm
<Firefishe> bbl
<jordy240> centHOGG: i have to reinstall ubutu?
<phixxor> arghh2d2: my computer already has 1gb of swap, and 512 mb ram max (its actually less because of onboard vga)
<centHOGG> idunno
<sebsebseb> centHOGG: I think that's  a bit bad of you to recommend reisferfs to  not that experienced Ubuntu users
<Brian1012981> O.k.  i just logged out and did not see the option to adjust my monitor resolution.  im still at 800x600
<zetheroo> how do I install this https://launchpad.net/cerva
<LOPA> soreau, could not parse xorg
<phixxor> sebsebseb: why? reiserfs is good for normal use
<soreau> LOPA: Well either you made a mistake or I did
<jordy240> sebsebseb: this is all because suspend mode doesn't work.. (it doesn't resume)
<usser> sebsebseb, yea nothing wrong with reiser
<arghh2d2> phixxor: you probly need at least 1024 mb of swap then
<LOPA> soreau, i copied and pasted logged out
<jordy240> heeeello
<LOPA> soreau, i will pastebin it
<argosy> I've got some issues getting an Ericsson F3507G connected to my 3G provider, and I was wondering if anyone might be able to help?
<sebsebseb> hmm centHOGG left
<phixxor> arghh2d2: I have 1 gb = 1024mb
<sebsebseb> !reiserfs |  phixxor  usser
<ubottu> phixxor  usser: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<sebsebseb> jordy240: should have done that to you as well, see above
<phixxor> sebsebseb: hmm, looks like this is a new development. But if ubottu says it, it must be so
<UCCAdmin> Does anyone here have experience with setting up wake-on-lan for an Ubuntu (9.10) system?
<jordy240> sebsebseb: well I;m on ext4 so it's too late anyway. what can I do to extend my swap???
<LOPA> soreau, http://pastebin.com/m4f7a79ac
<usser> sebsebseb, hm dont know about latency, i used it for quite a while for gaming too
<Brian1012981> Is there anyone who can assist with monitor not detected issue in Karmic?
<arghh2d2> phixxor: thats just for hibernating power saving crap that i never use cuz i dont have a laptop.  it could be your vido ram causing a problem then.
<sebsebseb> phixxor: by the looks of it that factoid is a bit old, since Ext4 is default in 9.10.  ,but the rest of what it is saying is probably true enough
<phixxor> arghh2d2: yeah -- I think it's crappy apic
<jordy240> sebsebseb
<nytek_> im trying to instal xmobar, anybody know the package name?
<argosy> Specifically, I keep getting a LCP TermReq after I authenticate.
<sebsebseb> jordy240: what?
<cheron> New Q: is it possible to replace the new ubuntu startup tune with the older short drum beat?
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb finished with no errors
<phixxor> sebsebseb: meh, I chose reiserfs cause I heard it was faster, but that was back in warty dapper drake days
<sebsebseb> usser: the default file system tends to work  well enough for most Ubuntu users
<jordy240> please help me. it's so anoying how ubuntu ships with a partition that can't be touched and a broken suspend/hybernate mode. please how can I extend my swap partition?
<usser> sebsebseb, yea thats true
<jordy240> sebsebseb: ^
<usser> sebsebseb, like that whole ext4 losing data debacle :P
<soreau> LOPA: Looks fine to me.. unless you got some hidden characters in there through copy/pasting from pastebin but I don't really see how that could happen
<sebsebseb> phixxor: well I have  read online that XFS is fast and that it basically has the Ext4 advantages, and well  XFS has been around for quite a while unlike Ext4
<phixxor> jordy240: what have you tried so far?
<sebsebseb> usser: well with 9.04 for some and since they didn't have a proper kernel and that for Ext4
<sebsebseb> jordy240: Ext4 can be resized
<livingdaylight> sebsebseb, don't worry i figured it out
<sebsebseb> jordy240: some how
<argosy> Sigh.  The *really* annoying bit is that this card is supposedly fully-supported in NM 0.7, and it doesn't work there either!
<LOPA> soreau, dont see any characters
<jordy240> phixxor: I tried shrinking ext4 to make space for swap, but I can't touch the ext4 partition, and I tried shrinking the ntfs partition, and that works(of course) but the free space is on the wrong side of the windows parition. can you please help me?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: whatever you were being stupid with me
<soreau> LOPA: It should not be failing to parse that
<livingdaylight> !you | sebsebseb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
<soreau> LOPA: Unless it plain does not like the Mode line altogether and spits back at you
<TheCheeze> jordy240 you have to do it from a live environment
<LOPA> is there another modeline we can try
<jordy240> TheCheeze: ...... i know. I have been
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: Ubuntu partitions have to be resized from  for example the Live CD yes
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: not just Ubuntu, but other distros as well
<TheCheeze> jordy240 just wanted to make sure
<soreau> LOPA: Try commenting out that Mode line by putting a # at the beginning of the line and see if that is the problem
<jordy240> this is so anoying
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: well / or /home I should say
<jordy240> this is exactly why linux will never be on the casual users desktop
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: if you had some other data partition as well, you could unmount it and resize
<sebsebseb> jordy240: uhmm 9.10
<jeffmr_> jordy240, you sound pretty laid back
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb ok, got past the timezone this time
<joljam> gl
<sebsebseb> jordy240: 9.10 has issues here and there yes,  overall 9.04 is the better release really
<jeffmr_> jordy240, yeah sorry about that
<sebsebseb> jordy240: except for some people, because they have for example an Intel graphics card that gave issues in 9.04, but works nicely in 9.10
<chu_> 9.10 beta works better for me than Jaunty did :p
<chu_> Can't run official though
<argosy> Canonical could learn something about reliability from Debian...
<jordy240> right but suspend mode doesn't even work...
<lordbah2> Has anyone used the webcam in the Dell SX2210 monitor with Ubuntu?
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb clicked manual partitioning
<sekyourbox> is it safe to install IW and ATHEROS??
<sebsebseb> jordy240:  chu_  argosy   uhmm  these non LTS versions are kind of test releases,  they experiment a bit, put in new features,   it's the LTS  Long Term Support releases that have to be rather good and stable and all that, those are the kind of business releases
<bleeding_heart> Intel gma500
<sekyourbox> sebsebseb, thanks if you are still there
<sebsebseb> sekyourbox: yes I am
<argosy> sebsebseb: I just wish Canonical would be a little more forward about that.
<jordy240> well thanks anyway for the help sebsebseb
<bleeding_heart> why doesn't ubuntu support this?
<jordy240> guess i;ll have to go back to windows..
<BLACK_MAN> Hello
<BLACK_MAN> black man here
<sebsebseb> sekyourbox: installed some typing software for Linux?
<BLACK_MAN> I require assistance with ubuntu
<LOPA> soreau, it worked commenting it out
<BLACK_MAN> can anyone help me use ubuntu
<sebsebseb> argosy: you mean more clear to users?
<bleeding_heart> how so black man
<argosy> sebsebseb: Yep.
<BLACK_MAN> ok
<craigbass1976> What's a good text editor for xubuntu besides geany?
<BLACK_MAN> i am trying to install irssi
<BLACK_MAN> on ubuntu
<soreau> LOPA: Since Jaunty's release, there have been a significant number of changes to the intel driver. So as a last resort I would have to recommend trying a Karmic live cd to see if things work better for you resolution wise
<sekyourbox> sebsebseb, yea I lke tux he is cooler than mario.  I just wish he would jump around more
<BLACK_MAN> but i keep getting an ORT-8a subset error
<sebsebseb> argosy: same here, but also about the md5sum  or sha1sum,  how users should do that before burning the contents of the ISO to CD
<axisys> i need help to play embedded video like these http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/switch_exchange.html .. i can right click and play from youtube just fine
<sebsebseb> sekyourbox: Do you know who Tux is by the way?
<LOPA> soreau, what is karmic live cd?
<soreau> ! karmic | LOPA
<ubottu> LOPA: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<bleeding_heart> karmic worked terribly on my system
<SlimGary> hi
<sekyourbox> sebsebseb, tux the friendly panguine (however you spellit)
<freevryheid> craigbass1976: don like the default mousepad?
<sekyourbox> linux mascot
<LOPA> soreau, i had the same thing with 9.10
<sebsebseb> sekyourbox: yes
<sebsebseb> the Linux Mascot
<sekyourbox> linus was a panguine
<sebsebseb> !tux
<ubottu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<sebsebseb> thought there would be a factoid :)
<soreau> LOPA: Well we didn't try adding the modeline with xrandr manually :)
<soreau> LOPA: (on karmic)
<craigbass1976> freevryheid, no, I like geany, but I need a second one.  Something like it, or notepad ++ for windows
<SlimGary> karmic koala netbook remix rocks !
<LOPA> soreau, i did
<LOPA> soreau, got the same erro
<sekyourbox> my first time seeing tux was on a white box in my sixth grade class.. In this box, contained linux
<LOPA> soreau, do u think it pays to try adding 1280 768 and see if that works?
<sebsebseb> sekyourbox: oh?
<freevryheid> craigbass1976: gedit
<soreau> LOPA: Not necessarily..
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: ok
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: got to manual install yet?
<sekyourbox> I think it was redhat
<LOPA> soreau, doh
<soreau> LOPA: But I still recommend upgrading to karmic if there is no other reason for you not to
<LOPA> soreau,
<sekyourbox> back when redhat was cool
<LOPA> ok i will do that
<LOPA> soreau, are u here often that if i do it tonight i can find u tommorow?
<craigbass1976> freevryheid, am I going to end up with half of gnome by installing that, or does the g stand for gpl
<freevryheid> craigbass1976: c++?
<sebsebseb> LOPA: uhmm upgrading if you do an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 expect to maybe get issues
<sekyourbox> although when i use redhat i never use RPMs
<bleeding_heart> the netbooks will not be fully supported until lucid
<acoc> hello, I've got /mnt on a separate partition and had to add .Trash-1000 to it to allow a trash can, but it doesn't show up in nautilus's trash:///, any way to include it?
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb yes sir
<LOPA> sebsebseb, i will do a fresh install
<soreau> LOPA: I should be logged in at least but may not be at my desk all the time. Just pm me
<sebsebseb> LOPA: good
<gbear14275> where do I find a list of applications when choosing the "open with" menu and selecting "other..."... It seems to just open a nautilus file browser and I'm not sure where to look
<gbear14275> bin?
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: ok
<soreau> LOPA: And yes, do a clean install
<LOPA> soreau, great
<sekyourbox> sweet i have iw installed, and everything is still working
<LOPA> soreau, really appreciate all the help
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: pretty straight foward, you will make a  /  10 or 12GB in size
<sekyourbox> im afraid to reboot
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze:  10 x 1024 =    10  x  1024 =
<soreau> LOPA: I wish we could have got it working right now
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: there's a calculter in Ubuntu of course
<LOPA> soreau, hopefully we  will
<LOPA> soreau, thanks
<soreau> LOPA: but I think it might be easier with karmic
<freevryheid> pcraigbass1976: prolly not more than geany
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: see at the bottom it says new partition?
<bleeding_heart> /join
<gbear14275> specifically I'm looking for the theme installer application
<sekyourbox> http://packages.ubuntu.com  is all safe, correct?
<jonznj> possible synaptic issue: I upgraded a development box for my computer science club today, bringing it from 9.04 to 9.10. When it was done upgrading I opened up synaptic package manager, and started checking off things I'd like to install (g++, cvs, svn, eclipse) - and every single time - around the 4th or 5th thing I'd check off, synaptic would just disapear. I guess it was crashing -but I didn't get an error or anything, it just suddenly vanished. I would o
<gbear14275> can anyone tell me how to get there when trying use the "other..." application menu
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb afk a slight moment putting a baby to bed
<jonznj> has anyone else seen this behavior? (9.10 is the first time i"m seeing it)
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: oh right ok
<gbear14275> no one?
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb should i format into a raw partition first?
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: the hard disk is blank?
<seeeeek> hello
<seeeeek> i want to forward all port 80/443 traffic from my home router to my external server which uses proxy....so how to do that with iptables ?
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: make a  /  partition  10GB or so in size with the Ext4 file system.    SWAP space uhmm 4GB in size I think since you got 2GB RAM.   and the rest of the hard disk will be your /home also Ext4
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb no, it is currently filled with a failed karmic
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: ok you can delete the failed partitions
<jonznj> possible synaptic issue: I upgraded a development box for my computer science club today, bringing it from 9.04 to 9.10. When it was done upgrading I opened up synaptic package manager, and started checking off things I'd like to install (g++, cvs, svn, eclipse) - and every single time - around the 4th or 5th thing I'd check off, synaptic would just disapear. I guess it was crashing -but I didn't get an error or anything, it just suddenly vanished. I would o
<gbear14275> anyone know how to navigate to applications when choosing the "open with" menu option?
<arghh2d2> jonznj: that sucks
<arghh2d2> gbear14275: its usually in /usr/sbin
<gbear14275> arghh2d2: how do I know which is which... I'm looking for "theme installer"
<jonznj> arghh2d2: thanks, lol
<shoeman22> does anyone know how to make ssh commands run on the x-session?  so the commands behave the same as if run from a terminal you opened from the desktop?
<chu_> bash file?
<shoeman22> i'd like to be able to open mythtv or xbmc remotely
<arghh2d2> gbear14275: actualy i take that back...try /usr/bin
<gbear14275> arghh2d2: thats what you said the first time
<arghh2d2> gbear14275: find out what program opens the theme installer
<arghh2d2> gbear14275: i said /usr/sbin  slight dif
<fluid> is there any way to get something to run on port 23 and allow in outside connections? im trying to run an old bbs software and everything i try on the telnet port refuses to connect
<arghh2d2> gbear14275: i imagine it starts with gnome-<theme whatever>
<chu_> soeman22 : create a new file "ssh2mythtv" or whatever, and just type "#!/bin/bash <newline> ssh user@mythtv" you'll need to add some flags to the file to execute it, does anyone know what the commands is/are?
<chu_> Where it says <newline> use an enter :p
<arghh2d2> jonznj: you could try to reinstall synaptic from the command line: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jonznj> arghh2d2: thanks :)
<chu_> shoeman22: perfect tutorial http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<brainy142> anyone here having log-in issues with 9.10?
<arghh2d2> not me, cuz i dont use 9.10 yet
<brainy142> hmm...
<shoeman22> ok I'll take a look at that.  Thank you
<arghh2d2> brainy142: what kind of issues are you having?
<roger__> hello i made a link on my ubuntu desktop for a windows folder....however the link is dead...until i open the HD link from the menu...then the link works..how do i make it so the link always works..
<brainy142> I'l log in and about 4 out of 5 times it will try to log-in and just go back to the log in screen
<brainy142> sometimes the screen will show a jarbled mess.
<brainy142> but when it works it works
<brainy142> I've tried different window managers, same thing
<arghh2d2> brainy142: did you upgrade or clean install?
<jonznj> roger__: how did you make the link the first time around?
<brainy142> I tried an upgrade, I cancled it and ubuntu messed up, so I did a clean
<PhantomLink> Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down...
<jonznj> fluid, did anyone answer you?
<arghh2d2> brainy142: hmmm
<brainy142> the thing is it works sometimes
<fluid> no
<fluid> jonznj: no sorry
<arghh2d2> roger__: you probly need to mount the windows partition at boot time by editing /etc/fstab
<roger__> jonznj, i went to the folder inside the harddrive and Make Link, then i put that link on ubuntu desktop
<arghh2d2> roger__: sounds like your mounting it from the menu, then the link works
<roger__> arghh2d2, yes how do i this
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: maybe we should have finnished the partition stuff here, so someone else could maybe learn from it
<jonznj> fluid: are you sitting behind your own router? or is this someone else's?
<roger__> mount the partitiion
<arghh2d2> !fstab
<fluid> id really like to run synchronet as a non-root user... but when i do noone can connect to it from outside of my network. im behind my own router, this machine is DMZ to the world.
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cdg2> hi all.  Is anyone on that can give me some upgrade advice?  I am upgrading from Dapper LTS to Hardy LTS.  The installer appears to have hung close to the end of "installing the upgrades" step.  The problem appears to be related to my openldap install.  My question is what to do now?
<joljam> i am looking for a g++ compiler in ubuntu which I has the function of line by line debugging
<fluid> if i bump the ports up to anything above 1000 it works fine
<jonznj> !fstab | roger__
<ubottu> roger__: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fluid> im pretty sure that port 22 is open
<fluid> which is sshd
<fluid> but synchronet waiting on port 23 does not see incoming cnnections :(
<Dink> Hmm I just got a random pop-up saying my system will shutdown in 60 seconds. I hit cancel. What can cause this? This has happened several times lately.
<jonznj> are port23 connections forwarded properly to this dmz?
<arghh2d2> brainy142: could be a gdm problem... what are your error messages like?
<jonznj> fluid: *from the  router's config, is what I"m refereing to ^
<fluid> every incoming connection is set to hit this machine directly. doesnt matter what port it is.
<arghh2d2> Dink: firefox popup?
<brainy142> I dont get an error message
<arghh2d2> brainy142: what about the jarbled stuff when it blanks out?  anything legible?
<fluid> arghh2d2: i think hes referring to the gnome system shutdown warning
<brainy142> arghh2d2: It just seems to... reboot x?
<jonznj> fluid: I ask because ports are usually blocked by default. are you sure there's nothing else listening to that port (on your box) as well?
<Dink> arghh2d2, no it kinda looks like when you hit the restart/logout/hibernate but had more options
<brainy142> just the ubuntu logo in weird tessalatd boxwa
<fluid> jonznj: nothing at all. i can connect to it locally using localhost:23
<brainy142> no terminal
<fluid> i can connect to it from another machine on the lan...
<fluid> thats what got me thinking firewall
<fluid> but if the router has this system listed under its DMZ setting, it should be forwarding anything incoming to this machine.
<brainy142> arghh2d2: It never happened in 9.04
<jonznj> fluid: yeah, all out of ideas :( sorry - thought it might be something simple. you could try connecting maybe another machine infront of the firewall, and see if it has trouble
<arghh2d2> brainy142: i dont know, did it happen right after you installed 9.10 or a little later?
<fluid> know what, next time my friend is on to test it out... ill just plug my machine directly into the cable modem and bypass my firewall completely. bet it will work.
<jonznj> fluid: right, just what I meant
<brainy142> arghh2d2: right after it was installed
<jonznj> gotta go, good luck :)
<fluid> is gonna be this stupid linksys garbage router. lol
<arghh2d2> brainy142: what other window managers have you tried?
<seeeeek> BLACK_MAN trying to hack me
<brainy142> arghh2d2: icewm,xfce, gnome, openbox, enlightenment
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb i idle enough in here that if i see anyone asking partition help and such i will be able to pay it forward
<od3n> how does one install a .bin file
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: pay it foward? use the info and help them?
<brainy142> arghh2d2: not kde as I cant run transparencies
<od3n> the archive maneger wont open it
<axisys> i found the bug that I am experiencing
<TheCheeze> sebsebseb exactly
<axisys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/243856
<axisys> anyone would know if there is fix yet ?
<Veinor> is there a way to make the ar9285 series not suck on karmic?
<roger__> ubottu, can u help me with mounting the windows filesystem, i dont want to mess anything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheCheeze> i am in here almost 24/7 and when i am awake i am lurking to help people with sound issues, now i can expand that to partitioning help too
<ZykoticK9> od3n, .bin means binary -- ie run it "./WHATITSCALLED.bin"
<alinz1> when you do fdisk -l and it says partition start/end and then blocks. What are the units for start/end?
<Veinor> or I guess, the ath9k drivers
<arghh2d2> brainy142: i dunno, i'd say it was prbly something you installed that wasnt ready for 9.10 but you said it happende right after you installed...maybe try reinstalling gdm
<cookie> front.net
<brainy142> arghh2d2: it was happening even beofre I installed anything
<roger__> can someone help me with mounting the filesystem...i can send you what fstab puts out and  fdisk -l
<arghh2d2> brainy142: thats what i'm saying right after you installed 9.10...still i'd try a gdm reinstall
<Dink> arghh2d2, I tried all of the options from fastuser applet non produce the one I saw. It had several options to chose from vs just the one. In small print it said the computer will be restarted automatically in 60 seconds
<brainy142> arghh2d2: how would I do that?
<mds58> I broke my system with upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 how do I role back from command line?
<al_> when you do fdisk -l and it says partition start/end and then blocks. What are the units for start/end? ??
<jrib> !downgrade | mds58
<arghh2d2> brainy142: sudo apt-get install gdm
<ubottu> mds58: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<mds58> ok then how do I fix my x-server?
<thiebaude> mds58, you got your 9.04 cd?
<brainy142> arghh2d2: It wont break anything will it?
<jrib> !ntfs > roger__
<ubottu> roger__, please see my private message
<jrib> mds58: tell the channel what's wrong with it first
<arghh2d2> Dink: are you talking about the login screen?
<mds58> when I boot my system it black screens and shuts down the display
<arghh2d2> brainy142: shouldnt
<brainy142> arghh2d2: I'l try that thanks
<thiebaude> mds58, which graphics card do you have?
<Dink> arghh2d2, I think it might have been the shutdown-dialog
<Dink> but vs shutdown it said restart in 60 seconds
 * seeeeek BLACK_MAN is trying to hack me! i can send the full conf msg...he is a noob who think he is smart
<fritzophrenic> any quick answers as to why a Live CD for Karmic and for Jaunty would go into kernal panic when trying to start the installer, live session, or disc checker?
<mds58> system specs amd5000+ cpu ati 2600pro vid card 2.6gig ram
<fritzophrenic> I've checked the disk on another PC and it's fine
<Dink> Just happened again
<mds58> 64 bit OS
<fritzophrenic> also verified the checksum on the ISO
<KB1JWQ> seeeeek: That'll do.  If you feel it's a severe problem you may PM me logs.
<arghh2d2> Dink: got me, i dont use fast user applets and switchers and such
<brainy142> arghh2d2: It says "gdm is latest version" 22 not upgraded.
<thiebaude> mds58, im not sure, i dont know anything about ati
<arghh2d2> roger__: can you pastebin?
<Dink> arghh2d2, top of the dialog says "Shut down the computer" with shutdown, restart, hibernate as options then system will be restarted in 60 seconds
<mds58> is there a way to set x-server to run basic vga
<seeeeek> KB1JWQ its not a problem for me but he trying to be a smart a$$ and hack peoples...i know exactly what he trying to do by sending trojan
<Dink> something is causing it to want to restart every so often
<arghh2d2> Dink: got me, i dont use fast user applets and switchers and such
<kagetenshi> hi can anybody help me out debug me on the compiz? it says XgL is not present
<arghh2d2> brainy142: well its not gdm i guess
<coler> please see (and spread the word).  The more this out there the more likely our insurance will cover.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qiy8tF1gofw
<underdog7> hello!  can anyone tell me how i can share a partition with my dual boot OSs -- Windows 7 and Ubuntu?  I already have a third partition, however, b/c it is ext3 i cannot access it via Wndows 7.  I have also tried an EXT3 driver for Windows, but it doesn't seem to recognize the third partitions format for some reason.  any ideas anyone?
<emma> do any of you use a usb wireless device for a laptop that 'just works' ?
<jrib> !ot | coler
<mds58> if I clone my home directory to a second drive can I simply reinstall withut data loss?
<nickrud> !spam > coler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<ubottu> coler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<underdog7> is the only option to have an NTFS partition?
<kagetenshi> hi can anybody help me out debug me on the compiz? it says XgL is not present
<jrib> underdog7: the only option for what...?
<nickrud> hm, wasn't there a spam factoid once?
<spirits-sight> what a good text editor for temenal use?
<jrib> spirits-sight: nano
<underdog7> jrib: "hello!  can anyone tell me how i can share a partition with my dual boot OSs -- Windows 7 and Ubuntu?  I already have a third partition, however, b/c it is ext3 i cannot access it via Wndows 7.  I have also tried an EXT3 driver for Windows, but it doesn't seem to recognize the third partitions format for some reason.  any ideas anyone?"
<coler> ok sorry
<jrib> spirits-sight: vim or emacs if you want to learn...
<nickrud> spirits-sight, nano, vim, emac
<nickrud> s
<spirits-sight> jrib: THANK I could not remember the spelling
<arghh2d2> i'm tired yall, afk
<jrib> underdog7: use ntfs
<Blizzerand> Guys , how does this look --> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ubuntu-in-Windows --> Feel free to make any improvements
<underdog7> jrib: a while back (maybe a year ago), i heard NTFS was not well supported with ubuntu -- e.g. unreliable read/write access -- is this still so?
<emma> underdog7: that's changed.
<greezmunkey> Underdog7, linux and Win7 can share ntfs!
<jrib> underdog7: works well (has for a while)
<kagetenshi> hi can anybody help me out debug me on the compiz? it says XgL is not present
<underdog7> emma and jrib:  perfect, thanks :)
<Blizzerand> !info XgL
<metaphlex> running ubuntu through wubi - compiz occasionally jumps up to 85% of my cpu even though i'm just browsing firefox
<brainy142> underdog7: I heard ntfs is fine
<ubottu> Package XgL does not exist in karmic
<underdog7> brainy142: cool, thanks :)
<metaphlex> any ideas what's making compiz hog the cpu?
<Blizzerand> !lubi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubi
<thiebaude> metaphlex, you check your system processes?
<metaphlex> yeah i'm looking at top right now
<metaphlex> compiz.real has cpu hovering around 65%
<metaphlex> xorg is at 30%
<Thalia> ciao
<thiebaude> metaphlex, im not sure how to fix that, my compiz is ok
<metaphlex> idk what is up. my guess is that since this install is through wubi (wubi installs linux as a sort of windows program, you reboot into linux, but without partitioning) that it is just bugging as hell
<joshjtl> hey folks, i need to use a virtualmachine to run netflix streams, can anyone recommend one where i may get the best performance for this?
<greezmunkey> metaphlex, there are a bunch of posts concerning that, here's one solution: http://forum.compiz.org/showthread.php?p=17832
<metaphlex> cool thanks
<emma> joshjtl: virtualbox is the only open source vm i hear very much about.
<mankash> how to install 7z
<roger__> hello, so i did fdisk -l and know all my partitions...how do i make it so when i startup ubuntu, links to my windows folders work and open up
<m3onh0x84_> hi, I want to ask : why is linux not used more in corporations for workstations and PCs?
<metaphlex> i'll look through that and see if anything works
<emma> !info virtualbox-ose | joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6182 kB, installed size 24292 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<greezmunkey>  metaphlex, I hope it helps, it's a start anyway.
<joshjtl> emma, vmware, and others also available though
<bondy> m3onh0x84 because everybody "knows" windows and alot of people still think Linux is hard to use without actually trying it
<Dude> hello
<emma> m3onh0x84_: that's not really a support related question. Try /msg alis list *ubuntu* for a channel more appropriate for ubuntu socializing.
<Dude> I dont understand this, im new
<IdleOne> !hi | Dude
<ubottu> Dude: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<emma> Dude: someone just got banned. Let's stick to ubuntu problems now.
<m3onh0x84_> bondy: I thinks : easy or hard at user. They was read user guide before apply :D
<greezmunkey> Can someone recommend a program that I can use to modify sound files, change formats, etc?
<xbb> Does anybody know if there is a fix for 9.10 networking not working on some netbooks/notebooks?
<manhtu> hello
<manhtu> how are you
<manhtu> hello all
<greezmunkey> _xbb, man that's on a case by case basis mostly
<IdleOne> !hi | manhtu
<ubottu> manhtu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<m3onh0x84_> xbb: I thinkss should be install checkproxy
<Snausages> greezmunkey: maybe try something like ardour? there may be something simpler though.
<greezmunkey> Snausages, ardour? It's pretty complicated huh.
<seeeeek> can someone tellme if its possible to forward all my localnetwork traffic by configuring my router iptables rules to force all the traffic of port 80 to be forwarded to my internet proxy ?
<TheCheeze> ok, i just did a fresh install of karmic and it is not listing any proprietary drivers for my video or wireless. anyone know what the deal is?
<TheCheeze> it worked fine when i upgraded to karmic from jaunty, i just had to reformat today
<greezmunkey> Snausages, I'll check it out. I mainly need something to groom voicemail prompts, mainly wav format, some mp3
<xbb> m3onh0x84_, can you elaborate on that?
<greezmunkey> Snausages, thanks.
<Snausages> greezmunkey: there are a bunch of scriptable commandline utils too
<Snausages> greezmunkey: a bit of googling around could line up some for you
<The_Journey> I need help ubuntu is freezing randomly on me
<greezmunkey> Snausages, it really just occurred to me to look into this, thanks for the help. I'll start digging!
<bondy> check your memory journey
<jhonn> eee
<mrXX> why doesnt this work-- $row = mysql_num_rows($result); echo $row[0];
<greezmunkey> mrXX, i have the MySQL bible right here, you need to describe the operation so I can look it up.
<haoyihuan_> welcome to ingcai  http://www.ingcai.com
<bondy> has $result been set?
<haoyihuan_> also can leave messages in http://www.ingcai.com/messages
<nickrud> !ot > haoyihuan_
<ubottu> haoyihuan_, please see my private message
<haoyihuan_> hmm
<haoyihuan_> eee   how to?
<mrXX> greezmunkey thanks for help, well i have made a query from the mysql table and the result is in $result after query, now i wanna see each row -->hey guys
<mrXX> <mrXX> what will this do? $row = mysql_num_rows($result);
<haoyihuan_> ubottu  :get your message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<only2jean> when I type su root to get root access I am get this error jean@jean-laptop:~$ su root
<only2jean> Password:
<only2jean> su: Authentication failure
<m3onh0x84_> xbb: on gnome, proxy not manuall, I type : apt-get install checkproxy, it will be manual
<nickrud> haoyihuan_, this is a channel for ubuntu questions/help, not for advertizing other websites. That's considered off topic
<nickrud> only2jean, you don't have a root password set I'd guess
<vaniirOzii> ??????????????
<greezmunkey> mrXX, it looks a bit like a circular reference, do you get an error?
<seeeeek> lets say i rent a server from usa and i configure it as a proxy, and i am located in uk and i have my localnetwork and i want to configure my internet router to force all the http/https traffic  passing from it to be forwarded to my usa transparent proxy....is that possible ?
<vaniirOzii> wa
<xbb> m3onh0x84_, I don't even have wired connection
<vaniirOzii> no entiendooooooooooooo
<only2jean> I did set one
<vaniirOzii> am
<nickrud> vaniirOzii, spanish?
<haoyihuan_> how to uninstall wine ?
<mrXX> greezmunkey i dont get error, only blank , here is the code   http://paste.ubuntu.com/321235/
<bondy> only2jean root is not accessible the same as other Linux distros it generates a random password for root rather than letting the user decide
<chris__> sudo apt-get remove wine
<nickrud> sudo apt-get remove wine
<bondy> just do a sudo su instead
<mrXX> greezmunkey even if i want row[0] it is still blank,
<nickrud> only2jean, if you want a root terminal, sudo -i  or sudo -s  are better than sudo su
<chris__> anyone here have experience with xampp?
<vaniirOzii> creo
<vaniirOzii> q
<haoyihuan_> dose "sudo apt-get remove wine"   uninstall wine totally?
<chris__> you could do sudo apt-get remove -purge wine
<chris__> just to be sure
<nickrud> haoyihuan_, in what sense? It does not remove the .wine directory in your home for one
<vaniirOzii> nadie
<vaniirOzii> habla
<vaniirOzii> esp
<m3onh0x84_> xbb: you try login as root =>  type: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nickrud> !es | vaniirOzii
<ubottu> vaniirOzii: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<haoyihuan_> haoyihuan@ingcai:~$ sudo apt-get remove -purge wine
<haoyihuan_> E: 未知的命令行选项“p”[来自 -purge]
<only2jean> it work think you.
<xbb> m3onh0x84_, ok one sec...
<nickrud> sudo apt-get purge wine will remove all the package, including anything in /etc . It won't do anyting to your file tree in your home. drive_c, etc
<chris__> any xampp people here?
<chris__> just rm -r ~.wine
<chris__> to get rid of the wine folder in your users
<nickrud> haoyihuan_, something useful is     LANG="C" <command> you will get english language error messages to pass here
<haoyihuan_> haoyihuan@ingcai:~$ rm -r ~.wine
<haoyihuan_> rm: 无法删除 “~.wine”: 没有该文件或目录
<nickrud> rm ~/.wine
<haoyihuan_> dose it contain none?
<chris__> thanks nick
<vaniirOzii> ok
<vaniirOzii> thank you
<xbb> m3onh0x84_, nothing
<chris__> make sure you use -r
<chris__> or else you wont remove the folder
<nickrud> you're welcome vaniirOzii
<haoyihuan_> thanks
<nickrud> lol, if it ain't one error it's another tonight
<vaniirOzii> thanks nicckrud
<haoyihuan_> rm：是否删除有写保护的 普通文件 “/home/haoyihuan/.local/share/Trash/files/index.4.html”? y
<haoyihuan_> dose it work?
<vaniirOzii> i'm don't speak very well
<chris__> haoyihuan: what are you trying to do?
<hardbop200> ok, I've messed up my clock. during install I said yes to utc, but it's really set to my local timezone. /etc/timezone is correct, but the date command reports wrong. any ideas on where to look?
<chris__> hardbob200:no
<nickrud> don't know, try  LANG="C" <command>
<m3onh0x84_> xbb: you need check đriver for your pc
<nickrud> vaniirOzii, type    /j #ubuntu-es   for spanish
<vaniirOzii> what
<m3onh0x84_> xbb: search on ubuntu document: "install driver in ubuntu"
<nickrud> hardbop200, /etc/default/rcS has the setting for UTC
<lilyshu> !resetpanels > lilyshu
<ubottu> lilyshu, please see my private message
<haoyihuan_> how to get chinese help about ubuntu
<nickrud> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hardbop200> nickrud: thank you! I'll check it out...
<chris__> nickrun: do you know the command to  list users and groups on the system ? i forgot
<vaniirOzii> thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu
<vaniirOzii> nickrud
<vaniirOzii>  :)
<chris__> go ti
<akav> anyone know a good way to source code within a directory, with preview of the code and such?
<chris__> nickrud:god it
<nickrud> vaniirOzii, yw :)
<chris__> akav: use the cat command
<akav> I found a gedit search plugin but it has no previews, and no file path info.
<nickrud> chris_, good, because that simple thing was brainlocking. I don't run linux as much as I used to do
<jrib> akav: "good" is pretty subjective, I just use vim...
<vaniirOzii>  :)
<emma> jrib: for some reason vim is no longer installed by default in ubuntu.
<akav> chris_, I don't think cat will give me the type of overview I'm looking for. I'd like a search tool similar to TextMate in Mac OS X.
<jrib> emma: vim-tiny is I believe
<skande> hey guys do everybody know where is keyboard's doc (writing keylogger)
<chris__> akav: what language is the source?
<emma> jrib: they should put in some kind of alias or symlink then. If you type vim file now, it says vim isn't there.
<vaniirOzii> nickrud nothing spanish
<jrib> emma: hmm, well I haven't used karmic to be honest
<emma> so i go to vi since i didn't know vim-tiny exists.
<akav> jrib: Ah, vim... I've used it before but forgotten how to use it. It takes a lot of effort.
<akav> chris_, it's Python.
<jrib> akav: lots of initial time invest for big future productivity imo :)
<emma> akav: I think nano is pretty intuitive for basic config file editing, and if you have a graphical environment, you can type gksudo gedit to open things in gedit.
<akav> jrib, Yeah, that's what they say. I dunno, I think my brain is really used to typical GUI text manipulation conventions though. And the learning curve is REALLY steep (configuration alone is daunting).
<hardbop200> nickrud: just a quick report back, rcS worked perfectly, thanks again for the help!
<akav> emma, I'm using gedit actually.
<jrib> akav: fair enough, I learned a while not to try to convert people
<vaniirOzii> ok
<axisys> this is exactly the bug I am experiencing .. "Adobe Flash Player doesn't play embedded clips"
<jrib> ^ago
<vaniirOzii> beye
<axisys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/471203
<vaniirOzii> bye
<vaniirOzii> thanks
<vaniirOzii> kiss
<corinth_> Does anyone know the difference between dedicated and discrete graphics memory?
<chris__> i feel like such an idiot. im running xampp for testing and I cant get the permissions right for PHP to write the htdocs
<akav> jrib, Yeah part of me kinda wants to dive into vim, but it's a huge time commitment to get proficient at that, and I'm not entirely sure if I'd see the benefits.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I figure out what happened to a package that "does not have an installation candidate"?
<jrib> akav: you'll definitely see benefits
<jrib> akav: but you will feel disabled for a a week or two
<wip> anyone know an application for "drawing - writing" on the desktop (i am recording my desktop and i want to write stuff of draw arrows around the screen) ?
<bondy> akav learn what yor configuring first then learn vim
<chris__> is PHP owned by root ? or by a user?
<chris__> I mean Apache
<akav> bondy, don't get what you mean about the configuring part.
<emma> wip: gimp perhaps?
<Fujk> is the best way to do a major upgrade to re-install the entire system? if so, what else but /home should I have on a separate partition?
<xae8koo> Hello
<Mike_lifeguard> chris__: apache typically runs as 'www-data' user
<xae8koo> Where can I fin syslog+?
<prappl93> How do I mount a flash drive on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<emma> wip: oh never mind that, i misunderstood your question.
<wip> emma: yep, but i am looking for a transparent solution
<chris__> Mike_lifeguard:THANKS
<prappl93> The drive has the 8.04 LTS Install ISO extracted to it, so would that prevent it from auto-mounting?
<emma> you want to draw on the screen while recording it.
<wip> emma: exactly
<tas> if anyone was to think of an icon that would represent an Op or a Voice, what would it be? ( besides an @ or a + )
<starhash> akav: what bondy said. What I think he means is fix whatever file(s) you're trying to configure at the moment (if any), and then try to learn vim. I would say, just take it slow and learn a few basics (cursor movements, save a file, etc. ) That way, if you need to edit a file on another computer, you can do so .
<wip> emma: i am using gtk-recordmydesktop and want to draw stuff around the screen (circle items here and there)
<Mike_lifeguard> tas: Typically, coloured circles are used, or the text sybols are given colours
<jrib> tas: endless possibilities with unicode :)
<akav> ah, the vim advocates are coming out of the woodwork!  ;-)
<cancuengt> hello, goodnight
<akav> starhash, It's not just config. I'm doing Python coding for a big project.
<Mike_lifeguard> wip: None of the screencasting software for linux is very good. Luckily there is a wide selection of shitty screencasting software, so you can try a bunch of packages before getting fed up with it all :)
<kermit> vim ftw
<tas> lol jrib: I'm simply curious
<tas> lol jrib: graphical icon
<starhash> akav: Oh, then I'd consider an IDE too, then
<chris__> Im having problems making a folder writable. Specifically, I need PHP to create files and folders. Im getting permission denied. I have set the folder to 644. ANy other ideas?
<xae8koo> I found my syslog :D
<emma> wip: Yeah I get what you want to do now. So I'm not sure. I think I might look into some of the compiz novelties. You can maybe circle stuff with fire or something.
<wip> Mike_lifeguard: i am using gtk-recordmydesktop for 2-3 years without problem, very stable, very clean
<Arsin> Where is the 'fstab'?
<wip> emma: will look, thx
<starhash> Arsin : /etc/fstab
<Mike_lifeguard> riiiiight
<Arsin> starhash: Thank you
<akav> starhash, Ah but isn't that the other end of the spectrum? And what IDE?
<bondy> yeah thats what I meant starhash akav fix what you need to fix before getting bogged down with learnng something you dont need to learn to obtain your goals
<akav> starhash, I've been working in TextMate in Mac OS X. Trying to use gedit now.
<emma> wip: to find all those novelties and turn them on you might want this --
<starhash> akav: There are a huge bunch for Python. Most are pretty decent.
<emma> !info simple-ccsm | wip
<ubottu> wip: simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 50 kB, installed size 620 kB
<jrib> akav: a lot of people seem to like geany
<chris__> if your working with Python you might want to check out Eric IDE
<chris__> Eric is alot like Eclipse
 * wip is installing simple-ccsm
<starhash> wip: Have you ever used wink (for recording) on Windows, and how does it compare to gtkrecordmydesktop?
<bondy> not much of a python coder but hear Boa Constructur is good
<emma> starhash: What you are saying is interesting but not really on topic for a support channel. To find a channel related to ubuntu that is more appropriate for socializing, try /msg alis list *ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> starhash: CamStudio is probably the best FLOSS package for Windows.
<kiwifunk> Adiooooooooos! pasenla bien :)
<wip> starhash: wink is more like screenshot, gtk-recordmydesktop is... well for example: http://www.vimeo.com/5120962
<starhash> emma: Sorry, I didn't mean to ask about Windows specifically, I just wanted to know if gtkrecordmydesktop is equivalent to wink (from someone who's used gtkrecordmydesktop, as wip said he has)
<akav> I'll give geany a shot. A little wary of Eric IDE as it's Qt...
<nanotube> akav: +1 for geany
<growtech> hi.....
<growtech> hellooo...
<nanotube> !hi | growtech
<ubottu> growtech: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<prappl93> How do I mount my USB drive, or how do I wipe it without it mounting so it may possibly mount?
<soreau> wip: You can do that with compiz annotate plugin
<soreau> (draw lines on the screen)
<akav> nanotube, you use it?
<wip> soreau: looking for it
<Mike_lifeguard> prappl93: have you read the manpage for mount? 'man mount' in terminal
<nanotube> !mountusb | prappl93
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountusb
<nanotube> akav: yes
<only2jean> I am getting this warning when I run rkhunger  /usr/sbin/unhide                 [ Warning ]
<only2jean> /usr/sbin/unhide-linux26          [ Warning]
<only2jean> Performing filesystem checks
<only2jean>     Checking /dev for suspicious file types                  [ Warning ]
<only2jean>     Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<FloodBot1> only2jean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prappl93> Mike_lifeguard, I am new to Ubuntu, and that manual kind of confuses me
<m3onh0x84_> I must busy now, sorry
<akav> nanotube, for what sort of coding?
<jdu> any advice an a ubuntu 9.10 system that refuses to boot search --no-floppy... line in grub2
<jdu> ?
<nanotube> akav: python
<virtuald> wip: I think there's a Compiz plug-in that lets you draw on the screen
<wip> yep! annote is what i was looking for thx!
<akav> nanotube, Oh cool. Any configuration tips?
<virtuald> Oh someone else already said that :)
<nanotube> prappl93: try reading this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Mike_lifeguard> hm, I was just going to link that, nanotube :D
<nanotube> akav: set 4 spaces per indent. :)
<nanotube> Mike_lifeguard: :)
<prappl93> nanotube, the problem I am having is it will mount another USB drive but this one has an ISO written to it so I don't know if that prevents it from doing it or not
<Sri1> I'm having problem installing k9copy  - tried the following remedies after Googling around, no dice ...
<Sri1> sudo apt-get -f install
<Sri1>   510  sudo apt-get update
<greezmunkey> HDD question, is it worth it to dive into hdparam to "fine tune" the disks in my server?
<Mike_lifeguard> prappl93: No, you should be able to mount it as normal
<Sri1> sudo apt-get clean
<Sri1>   501  sudo apt-get -f install
<Sri1> when I do "sudo apt-get install k9copy"
<prappl93> Mike_lifeguard, if that were true, then wouldn't the system auto-mount it as it did the other flash drive?
<Sri1> I get ...
<akav> nanotube, Right, can't forget that. Anything about plugins or other config?
<Sri1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sri1>   k9copy: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.3.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Sri1>           Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.8) but it is not going to be installed
<Sri1> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> Sri1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I find out what happened to a package which now throws an error "Package fsl-atlases has no installation candidate"?
<nanotube> akav: make sure to enable code folding (i think that's enabled by default, though)
<alazyworkaholic> Palimpsest just told me that my disk has many bad sectors. I want to check with another more "tried, tested & true" utility. for ext4, should that be fsck or e2fsck, or are they they same?
<Mike_lifeguard> prappl93: probably - try mounting it using verbose/debug output to see what's going on
<doc_brown_> !tar.bz2
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Mike_lifeguard> alazyworkaholic: it almost certainly uses e2fsprogs internally; you'd get the same result if so
<nanotube> akav: besides that... just start using it and see if you're missing anything. :)
<starhash> doc_brown: bunzip2
<akav> nanotube, How do you open source tree in the sidebar?
<resno_> i just did an update and now cant boot into ubunutu
<alazyworkaholic> Mike:lifeguard: ok, but I googled & found out that a lot of people think karmic's new utility gives a lot of false positives because of a bug. What's another better way I can test?
<resno_> it stops at "checking battery"
<Sri1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   k9copy: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.3.0) but it is not going to be installed           Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.8) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages   Tried the following ...  sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get -f install  sudo dpkg --configure -a sudo apt-get update
<nanotube> prappl93: well, if you wrote a disk image to it (not as a file, but as an image), then maybe it's got a borked partition... you could just use "gparted" to edit/create partitions on the disk. see !gparted
<nanotube> !gparted | prappl93
<ubottu> prappl93: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TheCheeze> ok, i just did a fresh install of karmic and it is not listing any proprietary drivers for my video or wireless. anyone know what the deal is?
<josh0x0> anyone know why restarting X causes X to freeze (all black) after it tries to start again?  I have to do a hard restart from my tower when I try this
<Guest> I have a question regarding the Logon settings
<nanotube> akav: view -> show sidebar should show the sidebar, which by default magically shows the class hierarchy of the file
<jfrank> just installed netbook remix - how the heck do I turn off the netbook gui and make it look like normal ubuntu?
<nanotube> akav: (in the 'symbols' tab of the sidebar)
<starhash> josh0x0: How are you restarting ?
<Guest> Does anyone know how to alter the Logon settings?
<emma> Guest: What is the question?
<Mike_lifeguard> alazyworkaholic: use gparted
<prappl93> nanotube, Thanks for the help with the link. I think it is because of the ISO  image. I am going to remove the files put on by the ISO and retry without the terminal commands.
<emma> Guest: what in particular do you want to change?
<Guest> emma: The logon sound
<Sri1> Anyone ? The following packages have unmet dependencies:   k9copy: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.3.0) but it is not going to be installed           Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.8) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages   Tried the following ...  sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get -f install  sudo dpkg --configure -a sudo apt-get update
<nanotube> prappl93: see also what the disk looks like in gparted, that'll generally give you a good idea what's on the disk, partition-wise.
<josh0x0> starhash: i've tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop then .../start and I enabled Ctrl-Alt-Backspace as well from Keyboard options and it still "froze"
<starhash> Guest: System: Admin: Login Screen are the general settings.
<akav> nanotube, I'm thinking more of viewing the directory tree from svn -- looks like the File Browser plugin does that.
<Guest> starhash: yes but I would like to alter specific settings
<Guest> not general ones
<josh0x0> starhash: and i've tried /etc/init.d/gdm restart as well
<Guest> starhash: for instance, I would like to start with altering the sounds
<emma> Guest: how about try preferences-->sound-->sounds
<nanotube> akav: ah, yes, for the directory tree, the file browser plugin is it :)
<akav> nanotube, Also, I don't quite understand what the projects paradigm does.
<Guest> emma: do you mean "sound effects"
<Guest> emma: Because the only tab that relates to the given criteria is that one
<emma> Guest: no hold on i think things might have changed in the newer ubuntus, just a second.
<prappl93> nanotube, thanks! I already just deleted all the files on it. I meant to clean off the disk anyway.
<Guest> Now, I thought this was 9.10 channel
<nanotube> akav: essentially, you add files to a project, then when you open a project, all the files in it will be open. that's all, nothing too fancy.
<Guest> is it still 9.04?
<resno_> i did an update and now cant boot into linux. its hangs at checking battery. and then basically freezes. this is 9.10
<nanotube> prappl93: ok :)
<bondy> you tried sudo apt-get install libxine1?
<akav> nanotube, So a project is just for session saving?
<jdu> Guest: both
<nanotube> akav: yes, exactly.
<Guest> oh
<prappl93> nanotube, it works now without me having to manually mount. I think it was because it was trying to read the ISO but it was set to be a bootable so it didn't know what to do. Not sure why it didn't work.
<starhash> josh0x0: Hmm
<sieken> hiya. i was just wondering how to get ibus on autostart?
<Guest> should separate them...
<Guest> ...
<akav> nanotube, OK cool, that's simple enough. This is looking liek it might be OK... I didn't want to go to something like Eclipse. It scares me.
<prappl93> nanotube, or not. Is there a way to auto mount this drive?
<webbb82> can someone take a look at this pastebin i am trtying to run raindrop but when i do i get a can someone take a look at this pastebin i am trtying to run raindrop but when i do i get a no
<doc_brown_> i have a ms vista host, and karmic installed as a guest, and Firefox is S-L-O-W...  Should I try to fix it or install another browser?
<webbb82> http://pastebin.com/m46de98a4
<webbb82> PLEASE
<doc_brown_> 7 host i mean
<webbb82> this is driving me mad
<Guest> woops
<nanotube> akav: see also: http://www.geany.org/manual/current/index.html#project-management  (can set custom make and run commands per project - but since i use python, haven't used those features)
<Guest> had some techinical difficulties
<josh0x0> =/  trying to get X to display above 640x480 and having to restart the computer for every test change to xorg.conf really sucks..
<nanotube> akav: yea, eclipse is a beast :)
<akav> nanotube, Right the compiler integration is not useful for Python in any IDE.
<Guest> does anyone know how to change the logon sounds
<Guest> and logoff sounds?
<emma> Guest: surprisingly there does not seem to be an easy way to do this in Karmic, according to this Ubuntu BrainStorm, the moderator suggests filing a bug over the inability to easily change login sound --- http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22136/
<Sri1> Anyone have any pointers to this issue ? Ubuntu 9.10 The following packages have unmet dependencies:   k9copy: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.3.0) but it is not going to be installed           Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.8) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages   Tried the following ...  sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get -f install  sudo dpkg --configure -a sudo apt-get update
<akav> nanotube, No plugins?
<Guest> thank you emma
<astechgeek> pointless to ask but I'll give it a shot... my wireless signal keeps dropping I have set it to connect automatically the encryption is set to wpa-tkip. Does Ubuntu wireless support the Temperal Key Integrity Protocol with its wireless????
<nanotube> akav: yea, i just use the stock geany, without any 'extras'. i didn't even have the files plugin enabled. ;)
<nanotube> astechgeek: yes it does...
<jfrank> anyone? there has to be a way to switch back to the regular ubuntu interface in netbook remix
<emma> Guest: here's how i suggest you try doing it. Open a terminal and: cd /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<Shwack> Has anybody ever experienced Flash/youtube videos working fine except that you are unable to press the giant play button in the middle?   Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<shady-sheep> astechgeek: You could always try a different protocol to pinpoint the source of the dropping connections.
<bondy> Sril have you tried sudo apt-get install kdebase-runtime and sudo apt-get libxinel1 failing that search synaptic for them and install :D
<in2rd> What is the "Reserved BIOS boot area" partition type during installation/partitioning?
<emma> Guest: in that directory you will find all the .ogg files that do the login and logout sounds. You should MAKE A BACK UP of what you replace, and then rename whatever .ogg sound file you WANT with the name of what is currently there.
<xae8koo> I want to share my mobile broadband
<emma> Guest: if you are not comfortable with the command line you can probably get there and do that in nautilus (places).
<xae8koo> Can you recommend some apps?
<nanotube> jfrank: first result of a well-crafted google search shows: http://www.liliputing.com/2009/02/how-to-quickly-switch-ubuntu-netbook-remix-interface-on-and-off.html
<astechgeek> I don't think it does... cause I can get it to connect and it works for a few minutes then drops the connection and acts like the password that I have saved is wrong
<sieken> where do i add stuff to autostart?
<Guest> excellent idea
<Guest> thank you emma
<dandaman> hi, i want to have the scroll wheel function working on firefox(like when you press down on it and you move the mouse down itll scroll very fast)
<nanotube> sieken: system -> preferences -> sessions (if you want it to start when you log in)
<dandaman> how do i do?
<Sri1> bondy: thanks for the reply. I tried each one of them, for eg for sudo apt-get libxine1 gives more unmet dependencies ..
<prappl93> Does Ubuntu 8.04 NOT auto-mount FAT32 drives?
<emma> Guest: But I'm suggesting make a backup of what is there, say rename desktop-login.ogg  to desktop-loggin-old.ogg
<nanotube> dandaman: in firefox, go to "about:config" and turn on autoscroll
<Guest> emma: alright
<Sri1> bondy:  Here: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sri1>   libxine1: Depends: libxine1-misc-plugins (= 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu2~xine-vdpau~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa1) but it is not going to be installed or
<Sri1>                      libxine1-plugins (= 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu2~xine-vdpau~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<Sri1>             Depends: libxine1-x (= 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu2~xine-vdpau~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<Sri1>             Depends: libxine1-console (= 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu2~xine-vdpau~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> Sri1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sri1> E: Broken packages
<dandaman> thanks!
<emma> Guest: then rename the-sound-you-want.ogg to be desktop-login.ogg
<resno_> i did an update and now cant boot into linux. its hangs at checking battery. and then basically freezes. this is 9.10
<Guest> emma: must the sound be in .ogg format?
<emma> Guest: and make sure it is in that directory /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<nanotube> dandaman: could also do it through the gui - preferences -> advanced -> general -> autoscroll checkbox
<greezmunkey> Can't remember who suggested a few audio utilities, but I DL'd Audacity, and it does just whata I need it to do. THank :)
<emma> Guest: that I don't know. I doubt it. But I do think it needs to be short.
<Guest> emma: on second thought, why does the sounds sometimes NOT play when I log in?
<emma> Guest: it might need to be in .ogg so that you can give it that name, it's possible that something is looking for the file with that exact name to run it at startup
<emma> Guest: no idea sorry :)
<mrplow> I need a good google search term, I need to bridge? two networks, I have one nic connected to a router connected to the internet for my wan, the routers ip is 192.168.1.1 and the second nic is connected to a second router to my private network on 192.168.100.1
<Guest> emma: oh
<Shwack> has anybody experienced not being able to click the giant play button in youtube videos in the middle of the video?
<greezmunkey> mrplow, search on Internet Connection Sharing, Ubuntu
<sieken> oh i found it (although under the name startup applications^^), but i want to have ibus on there, but i don't know how to put it there.
<Arsin> Shwack: Do you have compiz running?
<Shwack> yes
<frost_> hey there, new to ubuntu
<Arsin> Shwack: System>Pref>Apperance>Visual>None
 * PhantomLink is calming down...
<mrplow> its not connection sharing though is it? my private network 192.168.100.1 does not need wan access, I just cann't connect to any websites when I have both connected, if I disable eth1 (private network) my wan works again
<nanotube> !hi | frost_
<ubottu> frost_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<doc_brown_> anyone care to help me install "flock" web browser?
<doc_brown_> i have the tar.bz2
<astechgeek> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<emma> Guest: that's why I suggest (if you want to use the command line) mv /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login-original.ogg   and then, mv /path/to/your-sound.ogg /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, i noticed this problem for the first time when someone earlier sent the link http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/switch_exchange.html i'm unable to use the button in the middle as well.
<frost_> hi
<emma> Guest you should maybe also use mplayer or something to listen to those .ogg's so you know for sure which one you want to move or alter.
<akav> nanotube, This is interesting. The "Find in Files" feature works pretty close to what I had in mind. Also, code folding actually works (it doesn't in TextMate for Python).
<greezmunkey> mrplow, then it's probably just a matter of grooming you routes. man ip route
<Shwack> ZykoticK9 -  thank you very much - i'm in the process of trying to get the play button working for my friend
<mrplow> greezmunkey, thanks I'll give it a shot
<Shwack> ZykoticK9 -  I am able to click both play buttons
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, as Arsin pointed out - if i switch to Metacity it works!
<doc_brown_> extract tar.bz2 and then what?
<greezmunkey> mrplow, type ip route, then copy the result to the pastebin
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, lol - once i renable compiz i can click on the play button in the middle of the other video and it works!?! but once i refresh the page - not working again, very strange
<mrplow> greezmunkey, http://pastebin.com/m2554785e
<doc_brown_> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jfrank> nanotube: ok, I eventually figured out I could kill the netbook-launcher process, then add a real start button thing to the menu bar
<nanotube> akav: nice :)
<nanotube> jfrank: cool
<Shwack> ZykoticK9 -   that is strange - I tried refreshing the page and i can still click them.
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, do you have a link to an example that isn't working for you?
<Shwack> ZykoticK9 -  I will ask for one - one second
<sakuramboo> can someone tell me why i have wpa_supplicant running if i dont even have a wireless card installed?
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, also are you on 9.10 and what architecture 64 or i686?  what flash are you using - i'm using from restricted-extras
<greezmunkey> mrplow, you dont have both connected now right?
<Shwack> He is using 9.10 - fresh install - 64 - flashplugin-nonfree
<mrplow> right, if I did I'd loose my wan connection
<Shwack> ZykoticK9 -   sorry forgot to put your name firs t- hope you saw
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, so same everything -- you have an example?
<spirits-sight> what the cmd for del directory
<mrplow> greezmunkey, I'm still reading through the man pages but its hard, thanks for the help
<sakuramboo> spirits-sight: rmdir
<spirits-sight> thanks
<spirits-sight> I forgot
<scunizi> spirits-sight: in ~ then rm -R <path>
<prappl93> Okay, I can't auto-mount my flash drive but using gparted I can.
<prappl93> Is there a way to fix this?
<greezmunkey> mrplow, to get a better picture, make the connection and run ip route, copy the result into a file for later reference, that way if you can't get it, you'll have the symptom nailed down for someone to suggest a fix!
<greezmunkey> mrplow, my guess is that you are ending up with an erroneous default route, and that removing it will fix you problem. You may be able to add some scripting to make the fix permenant.
<airman00> Every time I plug in my usb0 device, I have to type in "sudo ifconfig usb0 10.10.10.10". How can I have my Ubuntu system do this IP settings automatically upon device connect?
<gartral|vm> evening all, i have Karmic up in a VBox vm on win xp and i cant get decent resolutions... its stuck at 600x800 (landscape)
<scunizi> gartral|vm: have you installed the guest additions?
<gartral|vm> scunizi: noper
<xKintaro|lappy> I'm having some trouble with Ubuntu One
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, on closer inspection I don't appear to be using "apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree" shows none installed!  the only thing I have including flash installed is flashplugin-installer.  This is what was installed by "ubuntu-restricted-extras" just after install.
<xKintaro|lappy> After running it for the first time, according to the manual, I am supposed to see a web page where I can add this computer. However, it never brings up any webpage
<Shwack> ZykoticK9 -  Sorry for the wait - i've asked my friend twice now for examples and he's just leaving me hanging so I'm probably gonna end up doing the same to him and just call this problem solved lol.  Thank you very much though
<scunizi> gartral|vm: go to the top of the vm box and click "Devices" then Install Guest Additions.. that will mount the iso
<Cann0n> i'm having issues with my snes gamepad. i'm using gamecon map=0,1 and it worked fine until I rm -rf /tmp/*. Now the gamepad is stuck on rapid fire
<ironfoot495> Hi I need to find a way to recover muy xubuntu 9.10 it just won't boot
<gartral|vm> scunizi: will that work if i already have a disk or iso mounted/
<mrplow> greezmunkey, http://pastebin.com/m553bff7b
<Shwack> ZykoticK9 -  If I do hear from him I'll let you know
<scunizi> gartral|vm: what disk?
<scunizi> iso?
<ironfoot495> can I get some help resolving this?
<prappl93> Ubuntu 9.10 takes a while to load after I log in, how do I fix that?
<gartral|vm> scunizi: scunizi physical cdrom
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, please do, i'd love to see an example (another example)
<hwilde> is there a cool graphical equalizer in ubuntu?
<hwilde> anybody know of a cool graphical equalizer in ubuntu?
<hwilde> why does'nt synaptic show a cool graphical equalizer in ubuntu?
<scunizi> gartral|vm: no.. it will be a virtual cdrom for the vm
<cancuengt> hi
<cancuengt>  I have a problem with dhclient with a broadcom wifi card on a dell inspiron 6400. Im using kubuntu karmic
<Shwack> ZykoticK9 -  When he told me about the problem he mentioned flash videos and all youtube videos
<cancuengt>  is there any one here that knows abotu this issue?
<Cann0n> i'm having issues with my snes gamepad. i'm using gamecon map=0,1 and it worked fine until I rm -rf /tmp/*. Now the gamepad is stuck on rapid fire
<scunizi> gartral|vm: can you also get to the Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<hwilde> Cann0n, jscalibrator
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, see i'm having almost perfect flash (but not quite 100%), that disabling compiz thing is interesting.
<greezmunkey> mrplow, so that's what it looks like with both Ethernet cables connected?
<gartral|vm> scunizi: yep
<scunizi> gartral|vm: ok.. in the open terminal type ... cd /media/cdrom0 .. and enter.. then .. ls ... let me know if anything is listed
<geirha> Cann0n: Have you rebooted since you wiped /tmp?
<prappl93> When I have Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop it takes a while to load, and the bar generally skips around on the Ubuntu Splash Screen, then when I log in it takes a while for it to log in. Is there a reason it does this and how do I fix it?
<ironfoot495> xubuntu is just hanging won't boot.     I would like to recover this drive is here a way???
<gartral|vm> scunizi: your advice just caused me to screw up a blank.. i mounted the guest additions and it uunmounted my disk i was burning...
<Shwack> ZykoticK9 -  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove flashplugin-nonfree    and then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   made my flash work 100%
<ironfoot495> is there a wat
<ironfoot495> way
<scunizi> gartral|vm: that's different.. never had that happen.. sorry about that.
<mrplow> greezmunkey, yes the wan doesn't work but I can access my private lan
<emma> prappl93: it takes a while for everyone though, how long are you talking here?
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, see that's what i've been running since installing 9.10 (and i feel fewer issues/problems then 9.04)
<ZykoticK9> Shwack, one of the few areas i can say that
<prappl93> emma, some times I sit for minutes before it decides to load my GNOME, then when it does some parts of the panel don't load and I have to wait for those prompts to get done
<Cann0n> geirha: yes.
<ironfoot495> woon't boot:'(
<prappl93> I have an Intel graphics card if that helps...
<greezmunkey> mrplow, which eth is private 0, or 1 I just want to be sure.
<mrplow> greezmunkey, I always have both connected but I usually disable the private wan with karmic's networkmanager applet
<emma> prappl93: ooh. it sounds maybe a bit like a video card problem. Maybe it's an older laptop?
<hwilde> prappl93, emma disable all the special effects in appearance
<mrplow> greezmunkey, eth1 is private eth0 is my wan (router connected to cable modem)
<prappl93> hwilde, set it to No Visual Effects?
<Shwack> ZykoticK9 -  9.10 brought a few audio hiccups my way but nothing a google search and a few terminal commands didn't fix.
<scunizi> gartral|vm: shall we continue ..
<hwilde> prappl93, yes.
<greezmunkey> mrplow, that's what it looked like...brb
<prappl93> hwilde, I will install 9.10 and try it out.
<mrplow> greezmunkey, thx
<hwilde> prappl93, turn off all the fancy settings and should be faster
<ironfoot495> I need to replace grub with grub2 but first I have to get it boot!!!
<Bo7> Hello! Got a Q about ufw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/321252
<gartral|vm> scunizi: alright, i have the virtual guest aditions iso loaded and open, now what?
<scunizi> gartral|vm: open in a gui window or in the terminal?
<switchgirl> anyone using lucid yet? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ or just me
<switchgirl> :P
<cauleen> I installed netbook remix on my laptop tonight when I was running live cd I could enable my wireless but after install I cant is this just a bug or does anyone have a solution
<codeplow> yes, a little at work
<codeplow> how do you like lucid
<hwilde> cauleen, type iwconfig in the command line, does it show a wireless card
<gartral|vm> scunizi: gui
<greezmunkey> mrplow, you need to tell your box that it's ok to forward packets, that's all. http://paste.ubuntu.com/312698/
<gartral|vm> scunizi: and now cli as well
<geirha> switchgirl: The lucid people are in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<scunizi> gartral|vm: k.. cd /media/cdrom0
<mrdo> Is there a way to disable keyboard and mouse input from the terminal without rebooting?
<gartral|vm> did that
<scunizi> gartral|vm: then.. sudo ./VB<TAB>L<TAB>x<TAB>     then enter
<cauleen> hwilde yes it does
<centHOGG> anybody have issues with automounting external USBs? NTFS
<Cann0n> geirha: does that program have a disable rapid fire mode?
<arghh2d2> mrdo: if you disabl mouse and keyboard you r gonna end up rebooting anyhow
<hwilde> cauleen, network manager icon in the top right tray?
<cauleen> hwilde sorry for the slow responce learning new interface
<Cann0n> i used kcontrol and it doesn't have that option
<scunizi> gartral|vm: it might error out.. if it does.. sudo apt-get install build-essential.. after that redo the last command.
<Bo7> any ideas about it? ^
<cauleen> hwilde yes icon is there
<mrdo> arghh2d2, it will be re-enabled later by a script
<greezmunkey> mrplow, you may still have to edit your ip routes though.
<hwilde> cauleen, right click, enable wireless
<sieken> how to put ibus on autostart? anyone?
<arghh2d2> mrdo: ahhhh, i see
<Pedrolito> every time anything that is going to use sound starts, I hear a very loud click noise. Is there a way to fix that?
<hwilde> cauleen, or system preferences network
<cauleen> hwilde its greyed out
<geirha> Cann0n: I believe hwilde recommended a program to try. I don't have any experience with gamepads myself.
<hwilde> Cann0n, jscalibrator
<mrplow> greezmunkey, I get permission denied with sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Cann0n> hwilde: k.
<gartral|vm> scunizi: how long should the take with 4 threads at 3.3 ghz?
<cauleen> hwilde it isnt giving me an interface in network connections for the wireless card just wired
<mrplow> greezmunkey, this post looks like it might work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183994 just need to switch eth0 and 1
<scunizi> gartral|vm: not long at all .. even on a 32bit os dual core
<hwilde> cauleen,  pastebinit -i /var/log/dmesg
<gartral|vm> scunizi: i love my i7 860
<centHOGG> sh*t yah
<doltek> How do I set Xchat to log in as me when it loads?
<scunizi> gartral|vm: :)
<gartral|vm> brb
<isolat3dsh33p> !MTU
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MTU
<cauleen> hwilde did you want that to be typed into terminal?
<hwilde> cauleen, yeah then paste me the link
<isolat3dsh33p> guy's what's MTU in the internet connection settings?
<cauleen> hwilde if so I dont have pastbinit installed give me 2
<hwilde> cauleen, install it
<hwilde> isolat3dsh33p, 1500 man
<centHOGG> isolat3dsh33p: DSL is 1492
<doltek> cable is 1500
<greezmunkey> mrplow, permission denied? really, I didn't...mrplow that IS ICS internet connection sharing like I mentioned earlier! :)
<Cann0n> hwilde: didn't work. it's still on autorepeat
<cauleen> hwilde it is installing
<hwilde> Cann0n, i dunno, replace the batteries maybe
<greezmunkey> mrplow, yes it will work, its a bit tricky though. You better get good at bringing networking services up and down as well as interfaces first!
<Cann0n> on my laptop?
<greezmunkey> Good Luck!
<mrplow> greezmunkey, figured out the forwarding, I think I'll get it now
<Cann0n> hwilde: what would my laptop batter have to do with my gamepad?
<_ged> hi, what command can remove a dir even though its not empty, "rmdir -p" doesnt work
<hwilde> Cann0n, the controller battery...
<cauleen> hwilde it seems to have stalled when I re-entered that command
<hwilde> _ged, rm -r
<greezmunkey> mrplow, go ahead on WYBS
<hwilde> cauleen, it's uploading wait for it
<Vonnick> Has anyone used a Logitech Cyberman II with Linux?
<cauleen> http://pastebin.com/f10c4780c
<Cann0n> hwilde: uh... when did gamepads have batteries? this is a paralell port... stated when i asked the question originally.
<hwilde> Cann0n, fine i dunno :p
<Guest74251> I am trying to establish a remote desktop connection from my windows machine to my ubuntu 9.10 machine.  I get connected but all I see is the wallpaper of my ubuntu machine, no icons or menus.
<Cann0n> sigh... doesn't anyone know about gamecon drivers?
<cauleen> hwilde http://pastebin.com/f10c4780c sorry for skipping name I know it makes things faster
<scunizi> gartral|vm: done installing?
<xpo0f> hi people
<otoniel> hi....
<xpo0f> :)
<Guest74251> I can control the ubuntu machine from my windows box, IF I"m sitting here looking at the ubuntu machine to see where the pointer is...
<xpo0f> Guest74251: what the problem
<gartral|vm> hey, im back, installin vboxgeustaditions has made my resolution better, but desktop speed plummetted
<_ged> hwilde: thanks :)
<Guest74251> Any clue as to why all I see is my ubuntu box desktop immage and nothing else?
<scunizi> gartral|vm: did you restart the guest?
<Guest74251> I'm using vnc from windows to connect I see the desktop background of my ubuntu box but nothing else.
<LordHawke13> Anyone here use GIMP? I got a question and nobody in the GIMP room is talkin'.
<hwilde> cauleen, dell 1390 ?
<gartral|vm> scunizi: that' why i dissappeared for a few moments
<hwilde> cauleen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760568&highlight=Dell+1390+WLAN
<xpo0f> Guest74251: ok
<Guest74251> but sitting here with both of them in front of me, I AM controlling the ubuntu box from windows I just can't see it on the remote machine.
<cauleen> dell 1501
<cauleen> hwilde 1501
<hwilde> Guest74251, what programs are you running on the boxes please
<centHOGG> Guest74251: hi, have you tried using that NX No Machine prog... it worked for me remote xp to gnome
<xpo0f> ssh plux X forwarding will be ok...
<hwilde> cauleen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760568&highlight=Dell+1390+WLAN
<LordHawke13> When erasing in GIMP, is there a way to delete color instead of overwriting with white?
<xpo0f> no need vnc due to security
<Guest74251> on the Ubuntu server machine I have a terminal open and xchat here.
<scunizi> gartral|vm: irc in the ubuntu guest? k.. you might ask in #vbox.. I don't have much of an issue in a winxp host with an ubuntu guest on a dual core laptop..
<hwilde> Guest74251, what are you using for remote desktop,,,,
<Guest74251> and on the windows 7 machine I"m using vnc viewer.
<geirha> Guest74251: Did you install a separate vnc server or are you using the built in one?
<mrplow> greezmunkey, WYBS?
<Guest74251> I can connect with SSH using putty easily
<gartral|vm> scunizi: 32 bit host maybe?
<hwilde> geirha, exactly  all yours
<joscht> hello does anyone know if it is possible to run basically the same thing as pendrive linux except on a dvd?
<isolat3dsh33p> hwilde, centHOGG : i'm using wlan0
<isolat3dsh33p> should i just leave it auto?
<xpo0f> Guest74251: so what problem
<scunizi> LordHawke13: you have to add an alpha channel to the pic.. then when you delete a color it will be transparent there.
<scunizi> gartral|vm: possibly
<drone> I've been using ubuntu for 3 years and every once in a while I get a series of errors when I try to run apt-get update. Is there something I can do to keep this from happening? I can pastebin the errors if anyone's interested.
<astechgeek1> !wpa_supplicant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant
<Guest74251> I want to be able to use the desktop, not only the terminal
<scunizi> gartral|vm: however my winxp host is also 32 bit
<hwilde> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<centHOGG> isolat3dsh33p: sure
<emma> xpo0f: he's seeing his desktop (wallpaper) but not the icons. It's not drawing the icons on his windows machine monitor
<Don> correct
<Don> I see nothing but the wallpaper
<xpo0f> emma: maybe some setting
<hwilde> ZehavaZM, stop changing nicknames.
<ZehavaZM> darn it...I know I have a name registered can't find it lol
<xpo0f> !info vnc
<hwilde> ZehavaZM, use vino-server to share
<hwilde> ZehavaZM, or freenx works fine
<emma> xpo0f: does something like this require him to be running a windows version of xserver?
<ZehavaZM> install vino-server on ubuntu and connect to that using VNC viewer instead of the default desktop sharing that's built in?
<hwilde> ZehavaZM, it should already be installed just type vino-server
<xpo0f> emma: xserver with xauth ..
<hwilde> then in windows use rdp
<hwilde> or whatever
<xpo0f> !info xauth
<centHOGG> !automount usb
<ZehavaZM> vino-server command not found
<jonz__> FTP Related: I am having trouble getting a fluid response out of my FTP sessions via command line. but only from this machine (ubuntu 9.04). When I ssh into my school's FreeBSD box and FTP from there outward to the same FTP servers I have no problem. WHat I noticed differntly: it seems that when a transfer (be it `ls` or `get`) it seems its on a peculiar port - like 200 PORT
<hwilde> vino-preferences
<xpo0f> ZehavaZM: do some search first .. apt-cache search [program]
<joscht> can u install software on a live cd? i never tried but want to
<mrplow> greezmunkey, arg the instructions on that ubuntuforums.org link didn't help
<geirha> Guest62882: Did you install a vnc server?
<ubottu> Package vnc does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> xauth (source: xauth): X authentication utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.0.3-2 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount usb
<hwilde> jonz__, set passive mode?
<ZehavaZM> yeah I'm installing it now
<ZehavaZM> bah, your right, it's already installed
<jonz__> actually, the ftp server only allow streaming mode.
<ZehavaZM> just have to figure how to run it properly
<xpo0f> ZehavaZM: what u want to run ?
<jonz__> hwilde: so I know that when I'm ftping into this server, no matter which client I do it on - it's always on the same mode
<hwilde> ZehavaZM, it's easy man just type vino-preferences
<ZehavaZM> okay preferences, will try that
<hwilde> jonz__, ascii/binary  passive mode, etc
<xpo0f> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 165 kB, installed size 2780 kB
<ZehavaZM> okay, yeah, I've got that set up
<hwilde> jonz__, I only use gftp anyways
<ZehavaZM> I added the pass, enabled control
<hwilde> ZehavaZM, ok in windows goto access communications remote desktop
<ZehavaZM> connect with vnc from the windows box and all I get is the background picture
<jonz__> hwilde: that won't work for me only because I FTP into my box
<hwilde> jonz__,  you mean ssh right
<cauleen> hwilde would you believe that after I spent only a few moments getting into that code it came up on my restricted drivers list
<Um_cara_qualquer> is there someone who knows C or C++ today?
<xpo0f> is there alternatives for teamviewer in linux ?
<jonz__> oh, haha yes (its late here)
<xpo0f> Um_cara_qualquer: go to #C channel
<lstarnes> Um_cara_qualquer: try asking in ##c or ##c++
<cauleen> hwilde little icon in the corner and the whole bit
<ZehavaZM> Okay, the windows built in remote desktop won't connect at all
<hwilde> cauleen, nice seems like a common problem with that card.  its in the dmesg output you posted line 635
<hwilde> ZehavaZM, ok now try vnc viewer
<xpo0f> im got to go now ... see u good people.. im always here for help .. bye
<ZehavaZM> same thing I got last time.  It asks for pass then pops up the desktop wall paper and that's it
<cauleen> hwilde the confusing part only came up becouse with the live cd it reconised it but then after full install it didnt
<jonz__> hwilde from what I just read online (and the tiny-bit i comprehended) the different modes you choose help determine which ports things transfer on. (and i don't mean changing ascii/binary). so the fact that I notice it usually says like "200 PORT ...." whenever it hangs *has* to be related I'd think
<ZehavaZM> but if I move the mouse on the windows machine it moves it here on the ubuntu one
<hwilde> ZehavaZM, download tightvnc viewer
<ZehavaZM> I"m typing on the windows machine now...just can't see it on the windows machine
<ZehavaZM> hwilde got it, same problem
<geirha> ZehavaZM: Try disabling visual effects
<greezmunkey> tightvnc rules
<ZehavaZM> doh...yeah that might be it
<geirha> ZehavaZM: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> [Visual Effects]
<jonz__> anybody else actively ssh into there boxes??
<Ryan9104> I feel like I've read everything on google having to do with installing a Logitech Quickcam Express on Ubuntu 9.10 :(
<ZehavaZM> Okay now will try again
<greezmunkey> ZehavaZM, heh *nix by feel...
<ZehavaZM> Yep, that was the problem, all works now
<ZehavaZM> thanks a ton
<hwilde> ZehavaZM, reboot both try again :/
<joscht> Does anyone know if u can install software and preferences on a live cd???
<jonz__> joscht, yes you can - a custom livecd
<hwilde> !persistent | joscht
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<ZehavaZM> works like a charm now
<hwilde> joscht, google for persistent
<ZehavaZM> turned off the desktop enhancements and all is good
<joscht> ok thanks
<jonz__> joscht https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ZehavaZM> can't believe I didn't think of that myself...heh thanks again for your patience
<Um_cara_qualquer> how can i register my nick here?
<Ryan9104> Anybody willing to help me install my webcam? (will allow remote desktop if they want) I've googled the hell out of this shit.
<jonz__> type / nick (w/o the space inbetween) and then a space, then your nickname
<scunizi> !register | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<jonz__> man, these bots are awesome! is this a custom thing done per scripts ??
<scunizi> yep
<Ryan9104> egg drop
<hwilde> no the ops just have too much free time
<jonz__> ops?
<Ryan9104> operators
<ZehavaZM> EggDrop rocks
<ZehavaZM> decent room protection and can be built for almost anything
<lstarnes> ubottu is a supybot, not an eggdrop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZehavaZM> lol
<Ryan9104> I could really use some help installing my webcam :D
<greezmunkey> !Intellegence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Intellegence
<hwilde> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jonz__> hahaha this is awesome
<hwilde> heh that was the opposite of what I wanted...
<hwilde> !explore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explore
<hwilde> oh well
<_ged> how can i view the running services on terminal?
<hwilde> _ged, man ps
<greezmunkey> !ubottu
<Ryan9104> ps
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jonz__> Ryan9104: sorry, I just plugged mine in and it worked. have you tried just doing tha tand seeing what happens?
<Ryan9104> jonz, honestly I've spent hours and hours trying to get it to work. Probably around 6 hours now.
<Ryan9104> It is recognized under lsusb
<Ryan9104> I'll allow remote desktop if anyone wants to poke around.
<jonz__> ryan9104 is it worth that time to you? maybe try a different cam? I don't know. if I were in your shoes and didn't want to get a differnet cam - i'd google the specific modle and ubuntu
<jonz__> Ryan9104: model*
<Ryan9104> I've done that.
<nytek_> can anybody help me with xmobar in xmonad?
<Ryan9104> searched by usb id and all.
<Ryan9104> karmic koala yaddy daddy da
<deserteagle> hello, anyone know why gconfd-2 is taking up 100% of my CPU?
<kossan_> Ryan9104: What is the problem?
<enovativ> hello to all
<Ryan9104> kossan_, My webcam wont work. Under all programs it says there aren't any Camera devices but is under lsusb
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, what type of camera are you trying to use?
<Ryan9104> Logitech QuickCam Express
<DanaG> hmm, does anyone know of a tool that will automatically watch one directory for changes, and periodically sync those changes to another local directory?
<hwilde> rsync
<scratchme> Hi, what would be the best way to make a bootable single disc restore (assuming all the files fit)?
<Ryan9104> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<kossan_> Ryan9104: What programs have you tested?
<DanaG> Preferably, I want it to use inotify to watch for changes.
<deserteagle> DanaG, lookup cron, it might be what you're looking for
<enovativ> i want to use firestarter to limit what sites my kids go to when they are logged onto their accounts
<enovativ> would anyone in here think Firestarter is a good app to use to accomplish this ?
<hwilde> !backup > scratchme
<ubottu> scratchme, please see my private message
<DanaG> If I'm doing that (not using inotify), I might as well use unison.
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, do a tail -f syslog, or messages and then plug in your camera to see what the system thinks...
<hwilde> enovativ, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843510
<Ryan9104> kossan_, I've tried cheese, Camorama, Guvcview, ummm
<scratchme> hwilde, regarding mondo, I tried downloading it, but it's not clear what flags I'd use for a full system image to a DVD.
<deserteagle> anyone know who launches gconfd-2?
<Ryan9104> several more
<jonz__> scratchme: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581680
<jonz__> scratchme: actually, i dont know about bootable
<scunizi> how do you get guest additions for vbox installed in a crunchbang guest.. there's no build-essential in crunchbang despite the Jaunty repo references.
<enovativ> hwilde: thanks for you help on this one
<DanaG> oh, speaking of inotify sync..............
<DanaG> !info inosync
<ubottu> inosync (source: inosync): notification-based directory synchronization daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-1 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<DanaG> perfect.
<kossan_> Ryan9104: There is some program called webcamstudio. test that one
<Ryan9104> kossan_, I don't see it.
<kossan_> I dont think it's in the repo
<Khul> hello all :>
<kahen> what the... package thunderbird-traybiff suggests gnome-desktop-environment, icewm and kdebase?!
<kahen> overkill much?
<kossan_> ^^
<Ryan9104> my hdd is making a lot of funny noises atm...
<Roasted> Does anybody know how I can change the skype settings in ubuntu so when I close skype, it closes all together instead of shoving an icon to the system tray?
<Roasted> ryan9104 - back that shyt up duuuude
<hello> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-L-0s-7-Z0
<themarmot> is anyone else having issues connecting to googletalk thru pidgin?
<Khul> hello people. i have a question, do any of you know if it is possible to install Ubuntu from an ISO image to a secondary Hard Drive, while being inside of Windows?
<kossan_> Roasted:I don't think that's possible..
<Roasted> well, damnit
<theblue> unless you use the secondary drive within windows and install to that...
<themarmot> is anyone else having issues connecting to googletalk thru pidgin?
<freeride> hi guys, with what program I can decoe video?
<ZykoticK9> kahen, does the apt-get option "--no-install-recommends" help ya at all?
<themarmot> freeride: ffmpeg
<freeride> thanks
<IdleOne> !ot | hello
<ubottu> hello: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kahen> well... it's just recommended
<themarmot> can anyone help me troubleshoot my network
<kahen> so it doesn't matter _that_ much. it
<kahen> 's just a bit silly to have it suggest those things
<themarmot> have 2 linux boxes ... 1 has no issues connecting to internet, 2nd one keeps dropping in and out
<yohan_> hey wondering if anybody here can help me out, im trying ot add cdrom chainloader in grub menu.lst so i can select from grub menu to boot from a bootable CDRom , in fstab my device is /dev/sdc0 , my hd is /dev/sda1 , what hd#,# should I use ?
<themarmot> --> lspci output -- http://pastebin.com/d67e50d97
<kossan_> hd3.0? third device and first "partition"?
<Ryan9104> sorry, I'm back. HDD made funny noises and pc crashed.
<yohan_> kossan_: that makes sense ill try it
<Ryan9104> Cam still doesn't work :S
<hello> Freetards, face facts. You've lost. You've had sixteen years to try and build a desktop operating system, and you still can't get your shit together. Nobody wants your software. It's not Microsoft's fault. It's yours. Because trust me, if you truly developed a kick-ass OS with tens of thousands of drivers and easy installation and reliable performance, you'd be winning. But you're not. Firefox caught on, right? Why? Because it rocked.
<hello> Desktop Linux, however, is a different story, and in your heart of hearts you know this. It's a bad imitation of Windows and can't even come close to OS X. Want more proof? India rejected the XO machine. Hardly anybody else is placing orders for Negroponte's miracle laptop, despite the low, low price of only one hundred dollars. Now the Chinese don't want Linux. They're not buying into your crazy crusade. Sorry. And you guys are starting to sound l
<FloodBot1> hello: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kossan_> ... Ryan9104 I don't like your camera
<Ryan9104> Other people have it working :(
<Ryan9104> none I've seen with this kernel though.
<Ryan9104> It may just be something I'm doing that is silly, I want some pro to poke around on remote desktop :S
<yohan_> kossan_: actually i messed up, HD is /dev/sda1 and CDRom is /dev/scd0 ... the letters dont make sense its why im stumped , then doign a df it shows /dev/sr0 as cdrom
<[[thufir]]> I'm getting:  Rails requires RubyGems >= 1.3.2 (you have 1.3.1). Please `gem update --system` and try again.  but can't seem to get gems 1.3.2
<[[thufir]]> do I need to upgrade to jaunty?
<IdleOne> hello: are you done? #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to discuss further. On the other hand if all you intend on doing is rant and rave. go away.
<gm|lap> [[thufir]]: uh, jaunty was two versions ago
<gm|lap> we're on karmic now
<Ryan9104> :P
<greezmunkey> hello, I'd say you were right, but even Microsoft has been forced to deal with the open source development community.
<gm|lap> if you need a later version of rubygems, you'll have to build it yourself
<IdleOne> gm|lap: jaunty was the version before karmic
<gm|lap> yeap
<gm|lap> sorry, that's kinda what i mean
<kossan_> yohan_: hmm.. And grub can't find cdroms i suppose
<yohan_> kossan_: that I dont know, im really bad with grub
<gm|lap> while you don't necessarily *need* to upgrade, it would be a good idea if you could.
<sum-it> hi all , i have a toshiba m100 satellite laptop and just upgraded to karmic, my bluetooth is not working. how can i trace the eroor
<[[thufir]]> oh, well, karmic, then.
<Ryan9104> anybody have time to poke around on my desktop using remote desktop to try and get my webcam working?
<yohan_> kossan_: would be so much easier if i could get into the bios but laptop was given to me and only way to reset it is to send to ACer and pay $100 US .. the only opton i have is installing windows and the acer tools and trying to update firmware - which i cant install windows on the HD Without it working unless it sin the same pc
<yohan_> sigh..
 * [[thufir]] just orded a cd from the site, so is waiting on that.
<gm|lap> in the meantime, you could just get rubygems off the official site
<[[thufir]]> how do I know what package version is available for my system?
<IdleOne> !info rubygems | [[thufir]]
<ubottu> [[thufir]]: rubygems (source: libgems-ruby): package management framework for Ruby libraries/applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 96 kB
<O__o> hi if disk utility gives the message the HD has bad sector, how do i fix it?
<gm|lap> the current rubygems is 1.3.5
<IdleOne> [[thufir]]: jaunty has  Version 1.3.1-1
<yohan_> o__o: the only real way is to replace the HD , it is possible to do a full reformat that will omit the bad sectors from being used, but chances are you will get more bad sectors over time
<[[thufir]]> IdleOne: ah, thanks.  so, it's because my system is out of date.  I need better than jaunty.  how did you know jaunty is 1.3.1?
<O__o> how to do full format?
<yohan_> 0__o: in linus I dont know, one of the other guys here may be able to help
<IdleOne> [[thufir]]: /msg ubottu info rubygems jaunty
<kossan_> yohan_: well since it's a device with no partitions it should not have .# so try fd/hd 0-9 or something ^^
<yohan_> kossan_: theres only the one HD and then the CD so that I will do, makes sense ..
<IdleOne> O__o: you can use !gparted
<[[thufir]]> ubottu info rubygems jaunty
<cancuengt> need help to put dns from command line
<IdleOne> [[thufir]]: use the /msg
<CHESLYN> hi everyone
<greezmunkey> cancuengt, man resolv.conf
<O__o> IdleOne, how do i know if the format in gparted is quick format or full format???
<[[thufir]]> IdleOne: ah, thanks.
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: what was that thing you told me to do
<Ryan9104> ?
<IdleOne> O__o: not sure I believe it gives you the choice
<cancuengt> greezmunkey thanks but i'm having problems with karmic and I need to prove something
<cancuengt> greezmunkey I just need to put in konsole next to ifconfig blablabla
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, tail -f /var/log/syslog, or/messages   and then plug your camera in...see if you can capture an error message or something.
<nikesh_> after upgading 9.04 to 9.10 i m facing so many problems plz help
<knoppies> nikesh_, I believe its a good idea to do a clean install, rather than use the upgrade feature.
<O__o> anyone knows how to do full format??
<[[thufir]]> 9.04 is jaunty?  9.10 is most recent?  they're one version apart?
<lstarnes> [[thufir]]: correct
<CHESLYN> can anyone help me out,i tried to change my username at the 'users & groups' and i could only change the real name not my login name whats wrong?is there a other way perhaps
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, if you don't capture an error in those files, try tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<knoppies> 0__o, The only way I know how to format is with the liveCD, and with a windows xp install disk.
<[[thufir]]> lstarnes: thanks.  I'm only one version old, then :)     waiting on cd.  I might clean install, need to "rezorganized" stuff.
<Ryan9104> hrmmm
<Ryan9104> i tried installing a windows driver earlier using ndiswrapper and now I want to remove it
<[[thufir]]> you should be able to run fdisk from a usb stick.
<Ryan9104> I think it might be one of the errors
<Ryan9104> If I uninstall ndiswrapper, will the drivers go with it?
<O__o> the format in installing ubuntu is a quick format, right?
<O__o> because it is fast
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, you may be able to review your console log to figure out what exactly you did to install the ndiswrapper...
<nonenn> gnome doesnt save my network password, its enoyin i dont want to type it again! im deleted .gnome2/keyrings and .gconf/nm-applet but it doesnt let me save the passwords, any ideas whats wrong??
<O__o> how to do FULL format in gparted??  is there any command?
<gartral|vm> alrighty, after acidentally changing my vm's screen res, i can't change it back! how do i forc screen res?
<CHESLYN> can anyone help me out,i tried to change my username at the 'users & groups' and i could only change the real name not my login name whats wrong?is there a other way perhaps
<Ryan9104> well earlier when I installed the driver, it wouldn't uninstall after. I don't need ndiswrapper at all.
<noir> Hello there! Looking for some help with technical stuff. Anyone proficient with disks, fstab, etc?
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.com/m2e53cf2f
<noir> @O__o: full wipe as in you want to clear all partitions and data?
<O__o> full wipe so that it will also mark off bad sector
<O__o> there are like 119 bad sector now
<noir> O__o: that's not good. You can try simply deleting everything and making one large partition using gparted and then checking everything with fsck. But maybe you're looking at lower-level tools if you have bad sectors. And a new drive if there's hardware damage... <_<
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, man I'm sorry, I have no practical experience with ndiswrapper.
<Ryan9104> ignore that
<Ryan9104> I just want it removed atm :D
<Ryan9104> it was just something I tried earlier and isn't required at all.
<Ryan9104> Nov 17 23:50:51 ryan-desktop pulseaudio[1704]: ratelimit.c: 172 events suppressed
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, reverse what you did to install it...
<Ryan9104> i uninstalled it
<Ryan9104> that is the only thing it says now when I plug it in.
<curt> why doesn't my kubuntu live-cd have an expert mode menu? (F6>F6)
<noir> Hey guys, I'd really appreciate it if anyone can help me with eSATA on Ubuntu...
<Ryan9104> I read how to disable that earlier though
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, Ah, got ya..
<ubuntu> is there a way to relocate a partition, say /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda3 withot copying everything with dd?
<curt> why does kubuntu install with encrypted drive not let me type a password to unlock te encryption on a brad new install
<noir> ubuntu: I think not; at least not that I've ever heard of. dd with the right settings shouldn't be too bad though, unless you have a crapton of data to move
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: I don't see any errors in there anymore.
<vagothcpp> noir, About 500GB of files to move
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, that's good, I guess!
<Ryan9104> still don't work :P
<noir> vagothcpp: hmm. maybe there is some way but not with any tool I've ever used (fdisk, gparted). Maybe commercial disk formatting tools have dark magic like that
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, what are you doing to test it?
<vagothcpp> noir, it sounds simple, but would be much more difficult to actually do
<Ryan9104> opening all the cam programs
<Ryan9104> it shows up under lsusb fine
<noir> vagothcpp: it does. unfortunately I don't think it's a common enough occurrence to be implemented simply. Mind if I ask why you need to move the partition?
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, ok webcam...this is a USB device I take it?
<akav> Ubuntu just flies on this Mac Mini, it blows me away.
<akav> so much faster than Mac OS X
<Ryan9104> yep.
<greezmunkey> brb
<vagothcpp> noir, I am an organizational guy, if /dev/sda2 is located at the end of the disk, and /dev/sda4 at the front (which it is), it bugs me soo much i can't concentrate, heh
<curt> can you specify expert install in the boot options like you would specify noapic or apci=off?
<jongbergs> hi, i need to make my ubuntu in my lab to act as live cd just like what deepfreeze in windows. what software do i need to support this?
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: yep
<noir> vagothcpp: hahahaha ah I hear ya. I just repartitioned my disk last week and accidentally left 5MB of unallocated space in front of my /. Bugged the crap out of me but I wasn't about to redo the entire install for those 5MB
<nu-user> !remastersys | jongbergs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<nu-user> !remaster | jongbergs
<ubottu> jongbergs: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<vagothcpp> noir, I would do a complete reinstall for 5MB, I've done it for less.
<noir> vagothcpp: ha! well to each his own I suppose. I'll end up reformatting in a few months anyway (my tinkering always lands me in tight spots) so I'll probably fix it then
<vagothcpp> noir, My boot partition is 1GB at the head of my disk, I messed it up and it was 997MB, oh how it annoyed me, till I destroyed the linux partition in its way, so I could resize it and reinstall
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, whta is the output of these? :ls /dev/video*
<greezmunkey> ls /dev/audio*
<arghh2d2> vagothcpp: that's OCD
<vagothcpp> arghh2d2, OCD?
<arghh2d2> vagothcpp: Obsessive Compulsive Disorder
<noir> vagothcpp: yeah obsessive compulsive lol
<centHOGG> yeah
<vagothcpp> noir, I reinstall my linux systems every year to maintain a nice running system, and my windows every 6 months
<arghh2d2> vagothcpp: thats not necessary on linux, just windoze
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: ls: cannot access /dev/video*: No such file or directory
<Ryan9104> did I do that right?
<noir> vagothcpp: I guess you could say I do the opposite - I change my linux all the time but I don't do anything with my OEM Vista install unless I absolutely positively have to
<centHOGG> <reinstall on new major hardware
<sieken> how do i make ibus autostart?
<vagothcpp> noir, You prolly don't use it much?
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104 try sudo ls /dev/video*
<curt> unless you happen to upgrade to karmic and everything get broken and then you might have to reinstall
<akav> I just wish Gnome keyboard shortcuts made as much sense as Mac OS X.
<Ryan9104> same thing
<Ryan9104> akav: you can make your own shortcuts I beleive.
<noir> vagothcpp: Hardly ever; I've gone months without booting it. Just started using it again this past week - got drawn in by Modern Warfare 2 <_<
<Ryan9104> akav: system > preferences >keyboard shortcuts
<greezmunkey> ryan9104, is you cam plugged in right now?
<akav> Ryan9104, Yeah sorta kinda, it's a lot of work though, and some things can't be edited like cut/copy/paste.
<vagothcpp> noir, I might end up ditching my windows install, and put it on a VM and run it through linux, then jus make a snapshot of it when its clean and crap, and revert to that when it clutters
<Ryan9104> greez, yes
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: yes
<Ryan9104> ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ lsusb
<Ryan9104> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<CHESLYN> pls can anyone help me out,i tried to change my username at the 'users & groups' and i could only change the real name not my login name and home whats wrong?is there a other way perhaps
<arghh2d2> never jump on a new ubuntu release until it's at least 5 months old
<akav> Ryan9104, And you can't set i.e. ctrl-w to close the current document/tab only.
<jongbergs> nu-user: thanks, but i need ubuntu installed on hard disk just like the normal way. what i want is that settings and configuration will not be changed unless you "unfreeze". also any files created while in "freeze mode" will be lost the next reboot.
<vagothcpp> One thing that bugs me about GNOME is I can't get my sensitivity on my mouse HIGHER! Its soo slow moving
<akav> Ryan9104, And Mac keyboards are screwed up in Gnome to begin with...
<noir> vagothcpp: that's sort of what I do - I have a trimmed-down VirtualBox machine of Windows XP (for those couple of pesky Windows-only programs that don't run well in WINE but don't merit a reboot either)
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, than I would say that the system is not creating a device for you. I would have to dig into this more, but I would want to know more about why that is...were it me!
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: if only you knew how much time I've put into this. I've been trying to get this working since I got off of work at 4:30 and I worked on it more yesterday.
<Ryan9104> I think I might reinstall and try again.
<vagothcpp> noir, well my system supports hardware virtualization so its all good for me, all I do on windows is game, anything i programme is a server and thus better on linux
<greezmunkey> ls /dev/video*
<greezmunkey> oops
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, brb
<noir> Alright guys so here's the deal. I've got a 1TB WD MyBook Studio edition here - bought it for the highspeed eSATA port. Also bought a ExpressCard-to-eSATA adapter based on the JMicron JMB26X chipset (apparently Linux-supported). It worked on my old laptop with Hardy (or Intrepid, can't remember) but on my new Vaio, nothing happens. Halp?
<Ryan9104> okay
<noir> correction; that should say JMB36X chipset
<noir> Also, nothing is showing up in dmesg, and I get nothing from lspci, lshw, etc
<Shwack> noir - are you sure your MyBook is still working? Mine fried after 5 months
<noir> Shwack: yup, USB connection works fine
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, try this, cat /var/log/dmesg | grep gspca
<Shwack> noir just a question..  i hate mybooks because of it >:       hopefully somebody can help you though
<vagothcpp> Why is DD so slow!
<arghh2d2> i feel like every helpful solution lately could be summed up as: Reinstall 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope.
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: nothing
<centHOGG> arghh2d2: heh
<noir> Shwack: it's been great for me so far...thanks though
<CHESLYN> vagothcpp: please can u help me out,i tried to change my username at the 'users & groups' and i could only change the real name not my login name and home whats wrong?is there a other way perhaps
<arghh2d2> i dont see anyone in here with a problem on 9.04
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, that should be the driver for your device, brb
<centHOGG> <ubuntu server jaunty
<jeffmr> ubuntu can't mount root and won't boot into single user mode, can someone help?
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, Logitech quickcam express, right?
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: you going to be here in 20 minutes or so? I may reformat to eliminate the chance I fucked something up.
<noir> arghh2d2: I hated 9.04 - in fact it gave me so much trouble that I skipped the release entirely. I was on Intrepid until last week
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: correct
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, hold the phone there, slow down chainsaw...
<greezmunkey> brb
<mb_again_> jeffr: can you get hold of a boot cd?
<Ryan9104> haha. I've reformatted today once and I'm not afraid to do it again. DUN DUN DUN
<arghh2d2> noir: it's all about when you get to it...right now 9.10 is going through what i'm sure 9.04 went through shortely after release
<vagothcpp> <Guy that asked me a question>: I don't know alot about Ubuntu... or linux ftm, sorry
<jeffmr> mb, I can but was hoping there is an easier way, it's installed by wubi with mac os on another partition
<noir> arghh2d2: true, but I felt like 9.04 had more consistent problems than any other release I've ever tried. I've been using Ubuntu since Hoary
<arghh2d2> vagothcpp: just type the first few letters of someones name and hit the tab key
<vagothcpp> arghh2d2, I know that, but i didnt read his name and cbf scrolling up
<nu-user> jongbergs -> you know that you can use the livecd iso stored on a disk and boot to it?
<vagothcpp> I don't think you can change usernames from Users & Groups
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, have you looked at this page yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<jeffmr> mb, I'm running a disk check in windows now and tried to run one in mac os
<mb_again_> jeffr: waste of time going through the mangled system boot, boot off external media, fsck the filesystems from there, you should then be able to judge if the system is repairable or toast based on the volume of fixes involved. after the fsck runs clean you can retry the boot, hope it was minor damage
<nu-user> jongbergs -> therefore if you do remaster and then use that same iso to boot while it is stored in your hd
<_ged> hi, in the "/etc/services" you can see the list of ports that are being used right? how can i UNASSIGN a program or service to that port?
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: yes. I sent you a PM btw.
<noir> Still jonesin for some answers on why I get nothing with eSATA now...
<arghh2d2> vagothcpp: i used to have problems with all the scrolling in here too...then i figured out how to ignore the joins and parts... try /ignore #ubuntu joins parts   ...if it works you'll be so much happier.
<jongbergs> nu-user: nope, no idea, i haven't done it tried before..just searching for now..
<CHESLYN> vagothcpp: from where do you think?
<mb_again_> jeffr: why windows? is it multi boot?
<lstarnes> _ged: /etc/services doesn't really assign anything
<theadmin> What is UDS O_O
<jongbergs> nu-user: thanks for your ideas..
<vagothcpp> CHESLYN, Not sure bro, neva done it b4, neva needed too
<greezmunkey> Ryan9104, I am new to irssi, don't know how to deal with private messages :>
<lstarnes> _ged: it just says which service name is commonly associated with a particular port
<nu-user> jongbergs -> okay.. good luck
<jongbergs> nu-user: i've heard aufs supports..
<_ged> lstarnes: then, is there a way on how can i UNASSIGN a program to any port?
<jeffmr> mb, wubi installs ubuntu on the windows partition with windows
<Ryan9104> greezmunkey: /q <nick>
<lstarnes> _ged: stop the program that is using that port
<vagothcpp> arghh2d2, Unknown arg 'joins' ignored.
<vagothcpp>  Unknown arg 'parts' ignored.
<arghh2d2> greezmunkey: hit alt-<numberkeys> to change irssi windows
<lstarnes> _ged: or configure that program to not use that port
<mb_again_> jeffr: sorry, unfamiliar with that. I just do native. Have you checked that the disk itself is ok? ie smart status.
<lstarnes> vagothcpp: which client are you using?
<vagothcpp> xchat for gnome
<arghh2d2> vagothcpp: try /help ignore ... i'm using irssi so it's probly diferent but close
<vagothcpp> kai, well, its a live cd now atm, ill fix it when i install debian xD
<jeffmr> mb, yeah disk is ok and both windows and mac os boot fine
<nu-user> jongbergs -> livecd uses squashfs i believe
<theadmin> nu-user: Yeah, it does.
<lstarnes> vagothcpp: I know this works for the original xchat, but it might fail in xchat-gnome. right-click on the channel tab and look for "show joins/quits" or something like that
<mb_again_> jeffmr: good luck then, peace out
<kossan_> arghh2d2: You don't know of a script that sends all join/parts and so to anouther window, Flags work but a script may work better
<vagothcpp> Ahh, I see it
<vagothcpp> Much quiter
<vagothcpp> There are alot of people joining and leaving
<Guest22176> man, wait, what?  this client...is through the terminal?
<CHESLYN> vagothcpp: thanks bro
<arghh2d2> kossan_: no but that would be pretty cool.
<theadmin> Guest22176: well, why not?
<lstarnes> vagothcpp: I personally prefer not to disable that because I like knowing if someone that I am talking to has left the channel
<lstarnes> Guest22176: which client?
<Guest22176> theadmin: well, I'm just a bit confused.  New to Linux, see.  I just installed irssi
<vagothcpp> lstarnes, You can jus press tab, the autocomplete will fail if they have left xD
<jeffmr> mb_again_: thanks
<theadmin> Terminal stuff is cool XD i never ever used Synaptic so far, except trough update-manager... use apt-get
<arghh2d2> lstarnes: tab key will tell ya if they're still on
<jongbergs> !lethe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lethe
<lstarnes> vagothcpp, arghh2d2: I know, but I prefer being able to simply look rather than having to actively use tab
<vagothcpp> Terminal is old school, I am one for ever improving technology
<Blue1> why were there so many kde updates in today's updates?
<jongbergs> nu-user: i found this http://sourceforge.net/projects/lethe/
<lstarnes> vagothcpp, arghh2d2: that and my tab completion sometimes fails
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do I import a key from seahorse into evolution?
<seanicus> so you're saying that because I installed with synaptic, I don't have an application for it?
<jongbergs> nu-user: Lethe is a Deep Freeze-like Partition Freezing Software for Debian GNU/Linux and Lihuen GNU/Linux (May work on other Debian-based GNU/Linux distributions).
<vagothcpp> lstarnes, I activly tab for a living, so its no probs for me =D
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  i'm with you - never really been into sticking to the harder way of doing things
<kossan_> vagothcpp: But terminal have screen =)
<_ged> lstarnes: i got a question again about services, If i stop a program by using "sudo /etc/init.d/servicename stop" will it stop forever?
<lstarnes> seanicus: terminal-only applications often don't get added to the menus
<seanicus> where do I find the actual application?
<vagothcpp> Shwack, If terminal is the best option, ill do it, else, i wont
<lstarnes> _ged: no
<lstarnes> _ged: it stops until the next time the system starts or the runlevel changes
<seanicus> I don't even know what the term is, sorry
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  same - I prefer installing /removing some things via terminal
<lstarnes> seanicus: applications > accessories > terminal
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  however, copying files from one folder to the other.  gui please
<lstarnes> seanicus: once you get there, type irssi
<Blue1> _ged: restarted at boot up time or login - depends on how it is setup
<seanicus> Did it
<_ged> thanks
<seanicus> (that's how I got here :P)
<lstarnes> _ged: update-rc.d can probably be used to disable it completely
<vagothcpp> Shwack, Yeh, installing, uninstalling and updating, i prefer terminal, copying files, GUI, web browsing, definetly gui (who uses text-webbrowser anyway) and moving partitions around, definetly terminal
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  yep. I've only recently played with partitions and haven't had to move any around yet thankfully.  But I'm all about saving time and energy.
<nu-user> jongbergs -> i dont know why you insist on deep freeze or whatever.. livecd  using squashfs does not really saved things anyways
<seanicus> is this what irssi is?  you can only run it on the terminal?
<vagothcpp> how in terminal would i make a loop to execute "sudo kill -SIGUSR1 4177" every minute?
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  I operate multiple websites and have over 10,000 files in thousands of diff folders in my web directory - I'd kill myself trying to play around with all that in terminal
<Blue1> vagothcpp: elinks isn't bad...
<theadmin> Can anyone name a good clone of Paint for Linux except gPaint and KolourPaint? I don't want KDE stuff and gPaint is bleh
<arghh2d2> vagothcpp: i use links-g for simple document/pic browsing ALOT...only use firefail for flash and java
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do I import a key from seahorse into evolution?
<vagothcpp> Shwack, Heh heh, I do work for a web hosting company
<Blue1> theadmin: gimp....
<alinz1> whose keen on a discussion about driv egeometry?
<alinz1> driv=drive
<nu-user> jongbergs -> if your goal is to run livecd like environment,  then remastering a livecd to tailor to your needs and then run it off of your hardisk
<seanicus> I hate gimp.  I can't figure it out
<vagothcpp> Shwack, I would also die if I had to do everything by terminal
<theadmin> Blue1: Lol, no, gimp is more like photoshop
<ociugi> how to bypass the proxy to apt-get
<kossan_> Blue1: sounds overkill... =D
<seanicus> the menus don't even dock
<Blue1> theadmin: overkill but all that I know...
<vagothcpp> how in terminal would i make a loop to execute "sudo kill -SIGUSR1 4177" every minute?
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  I'm still pretty nubtard in multiple areas when it comes to hosting, but I want to rent my own dedicated (or vps) sever soon
<sunketh> try tuxpaint the admin
<Blue1> vagothcpp: what programme ru trying to kill every mnute?
<arghh2d2> vagothcpp: with cron i think
<vagothcpp> Shwack, Well, we colocated our own server
<theadmin> sunketh: Hm... thanks, i will...
<kossan_> vagothcpp: does the terminal support timers so no problem
<theadmin> !info tuxpaint
<z00r0> question -  trying to install ubuntu on a HP xl844 but when the kernel loads it just freezes any suggestions to bypass that?
<theadmin> Ahem, ubottu, wake up.
<theadmin> !info tuxpaint
<ubottu> tuxpaint (source: tuxpaint): A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.20-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 164 kB, installed size 396 kB
<vagothcpp> Bluel, did you notice that i -SIGUSR1, thats dd's term for printing its status to the terminal
<ubottu> tuxpaint (source: tuxpaint): A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.20-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 164 kB, installed size 396 kB
<acat> Anybody in here use FireGPG with GnuPG?  The FireGPG is asking me where the executable is and I don't know the answer.
<Ryan9104> say pass
<lstarnes> acat: type "which gpg" in a terminal
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  see, again I dont really know exactly what that means :(   tbh  the  multiple websites i run are 99% my own with 2 actual clients that are both friends ...heh
<lstarnes> acat: if you have gpg2, you might want to use "which gpg2" instead
<Blue1> vagothcpp: ahh no I didn't see that - but you have to admit that's a pretty dumb way - but it works
<sean> sorry, I was getting really annoyed with the terminal
<vagothcpp> Shwack, We send our own server hardware, and they give us the internet and crap, we can go there any time to do upgrades
<vagothcpp> Bluel, true, so how would I loop it every minute?
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  that is exactly what I would like to do!
<seanicus> I am now seanica
<vagothcpp> Shwack, Were do you live?
<theadmin> !info netpbm
<ubottu> netpbm (source: netpbm-free): Graphics conversion tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2:10.0-12ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1194 kB, installed size 4668 kB
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  Santa Barbara, CA
<seanica> so...can someone answer my question about irssi please?  Sorry
<vagothcpp> Shwack, I don't know of any Colo facilites in ure area, but look around
<acat> lstarnes: Is there a reason to use gpg2 instead?
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  i wouldn't think there are any - Plus i want to be connected to a main backbone
<pyite_ubuntu> when using Xinerama, anyone know how to get the bottom panel on to one of the other screens? mine is stuck on screen 0 :(
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  I like dallas because it can service the entire US nicely
<zetheroo1> How do you get banshee to rip audio CD's to MP3? The documentation on their website is outdated...
<lstarnes> acat: if the installed gpg is not version 2, then gpg2 should be version 2
<guybrush> Hello, sorry for bothering you all, but I've just installed 9.10 and now XP doesn't show up in my GRUB anymore... I'm reading through the wiki but don't understand what they are explaining.  Is anyone here familiar with how GRUB works?
<lstarnes> acat: version 2 of gpg is more recent and supports more algorithms among other things
<vagothcpp> Shwack, That is were our servers are colocated, i live in australia myself, but I have tech mates in Dallas that do upgrading for me
<z00r0> question -  trying to install ubuntu on a HP xl844 but when the kernel loads it just freezes any suggestions to bypass that?
<noir> guybrush: I know my way around GRUB (a little) - are you on your Linux install right now?
<theadmin> guybrush: Try running update-grub in terminal... or was it update-grub2...
<lstarnes> seanica: irssi can only be rn in a terminal
<lstarnes> *run
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  good choice :)    I was just about to ask you if people there offer  maintenance or upkeep plan
<bradpitt> guybrush : try to update grub with sudo update-grub2
<vagothcpp> Shwack, indeed, the thing is they don't have a website, so my mates who do the upgrades organized the entire thing
<vagothcpp> I do most of the software crap, and send them parts if i want an upgrade
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  right on - sounds like you're getting a good deal.   My dream = quad / eight core superserver extreme on raid10 with a ridiculous amount of ram at an affordable price :)
<ociugi> how to bypass the proxy to apt-get
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  is that too much to ask ?
<acat> lstarnes: /usr/bin/gpg is the path, but FireGPG insists it cannot find it.
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  I already have the domain :)    shwack.net   rofl  I just need the server
<vagothcpp> Shwack, What my server is is an: Intel Core 2 Quad, 8x12K RPM 500GB HDD's, in Raid 1+0
<lstarnes> acat: I'm not sure what to do about that then
<Shwack> vagothcpp -  i am drooling - and in dallas you are on a real 100Mb connection
<noir> acat: sounds like a permissions problem
<vagothcpp> Shwack, 1000Mbps*
<guybrush> theadmin: it is grub2
<theadmin> guybrush: Okay thanks, than "sudo update-grub2" would do i think
<acat> noir: Surely I need not run firefox as root?!
<z00r0> hows the IT job market in dallas
<agitkid> has anyone installed a Karmic Xen VM on top of a Hardy Xen host (dom0)?
<theadmin> I just still use grub 1 since i updated from Jaunty
<laxa8831> hi, can i updage the avr-gcc module ( i have 4.2.2) to something newer than 4.3 without re-installing ubuntu? im running 8.04
<noir> acat: good lord no. but maybe check GPG permissions or your PATH. Just throwin that out there
<guybrush> okay, I just updated it... it "finds" a linux image, an initrd image, memtest86, and Vista bootloader... problem is that I don't have Vista (installed it once before but replaced it with XP instead)
<theadmin> o_O
<guybrush> the vista bootloader is still on my machine or something
<guybrush> i wouldn't really care if I could just "add in" an XP option pointing to the correct partition somehow... but I don't understand how to do it from the wiki
<kossan_> in the vista bootloader you'll find "older operating system" or something like that
<acat> noir: I'm not sure how to proceed. :-\
<guybrush> kossan_: if I press the Vista bootloader... it says something like NTRDL not found.... (press ctrl + alt + delete)
<SudoGhost> This may sound like a dumb question, and may not be the appropriate channel for this, but I'm very new to IRC and what not, but I just registered my nickname on the freenode thing, what do I do now?  How do I tell xchat (the client I'm using) to "log" me into this nickname?
<lstarnes> SudoGhost: go to XChat > Network List and change your settings there
<lstarnes> SudoGhost: you may also need to edit the entry for freenode so that it uses your nickserv password as a server password
<noir> acat: sorry I can't be more help - kinda just saw your last few messages and was interested
<Starcraftmazter> hello, I can't seem to access a particular site from ubuntu ( https://www.funfile.org ), however it works fine with windows. Additionally, it worked fine in 9.04
<Starcraftmazter> this is with all browsers, and either by IP or hostname
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: what error message do you get?
<seanicus> Is this supposed to be a help channel?  Because I don't feel good about spamming it with dumb questions
<Starcraftmazter> lstarnes: timeout
<scottyg> i cannot update abiword plz help
<lstarnes> scottyg: what happens when you try?
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: I'm not sure what would be causing that
<bradpitt> Starcraftmazter : i'm able to visit funfile.org
<Starcraftmazter> :S
<Starcraftmazter> to give more info, if I view the source, all the HTML appears to be there, but the site just doesnt seem to load, and eventually times out
<SudoGhost> lstarnes: Do I just enter the password in the server and nickserv field?
<Starcraftmazter> it's very odd, I cannot ping the server either
<kossan_> Starcraftmazter: are you using firefox?
<lstarnes> SudoGhost: just server password
<Starcraftmazter> kossan_: yes, but I also tried in opera
<kossan_> hmm
<ctmjr> seanicus~ ask away as long as it is ubuntu related
<scottyg> it just keeps putting on the old version, then i go to the abiword site and it tells me to upgrade...again
<Starcraftmazter> its as though some network setting is stuffed up, but this is a clean installation of 9.10, i only installed a few days ago
<lstarnes> scottyg: how are you upgrading it?
<acat> noir: No problem.  I'm sure we'll get it worked out. :-)
<scottyg> i did it by following the step by step instructions on the abiword website
<laxa8831> anyone? avr-gcc 4.3.3 or later on hardy heron?
<scottyg> is there a format painter in abiword?
<SudoGhost> lstarnes: I got it working, and verified it.  Thank you very much.
<thunderstorm> anyone know how you would add processes so they start on boot up?
<skeletor00> hello, i'm trying to use wordpress on my ubuntu, but i cant get the mail system to work, (ex: send mail recovering password) what sould i do?
<thunderstorm> or even wich file u would edit for that procedure?
<guybrush> Okay, I think I've found the answer to my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305113, but still need help on what to write to add a windows OS to GRUB ( I don't understand )
<ctmjr> thunderstorm: you using gnome?
<zetheroo1> ok ... the package sound-juicer has gone nuts ... I cannot uninstall it or reinstall it ... how do i fix this issue?
<gokoon> ubuntu for the mactel is a very sweet dream...
<zetheroo1> the first error I get from Synaptic is E: sound-juicer: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<scottyg> how do i install a tar.gz file?
<l43a2> lol
<l43a2> u gotta extract it first
<ner0x> Is there something comparable to quickbooks in linux?
<Loafers> scottyg, tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<scottyg> ok i will extract it!
<carl_> hello
<carl_> can anyone help me set up my wireless
<l43a2> install windows an ur wireless will work.
<carl_> ive tried about every possible way and i am not getting anwyerher
<carl_> i am on a net book
<Loafers> carl_, maybe your card isn't supported?
<carl_> it is
<carl_> ive looked it up
<zetheroo1> this is so frustrating
<l43a2> what is
<zetheroo1> when a package gets messed up there is no clear way to remedy it
<kahen> hmm... so let me get this straight... mail-notifier requires thunderbird (or other email client) to run to actually notify about new emails?! ehmm... what's the effing point of it then?!
<zetheroo1> sound-juicer just decided to kick the bucket and now Synaptic is useless
<seanicus> Okay, this is kinda difficult to explain, and might be a long question, but I'm thinking about somehow making it so that an IRC chat will be on my desktop.  Not as a window or a widget, but either over it, or perhaps the desktop itself will be interactive, if that makes sense
<ZykoticK9> ner0x, i've never used it myself: gnucash - A personal finance tracking program
<seanicus> Is there a program that does that?
<ner0x> ZykoticK9: That could work. Thank you.
<plustax> I am having trouble getting my laptop webcam working. Can anyone help me?
<ZykoticK9> ner0x, if that doesn't work for you, there are 2 programs i've never heard of: grisbi & homebank
<ner0x> ZykoticK9: Thanks, I'll check them all out.
<plustax> I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<sunketh> plustax, install cheese
<aksci> is there any way to browse thunar the way we do in nautilus, just by typing location in the address bar?
<sunketh> along with that it will install packages req for running a webcam dun remember the package names
<zetheroo1> anyone know how to repair broken packages?
<scottyg> ok i typed tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz  and it unpacked
<sunketh> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<scottyg> now how do i install it?
<sunketh> !cheesewebcam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheesewebcam
<chu_> seanicus: you can embed a terminal on your desktop, using irssi and on the embedded terminal?
<Cuddles> I'm having trouble with my samba install, I can connect to my system via ssh, but when i try to restart samba it sez it isnt there
<noir> scottyg: run "sudo apt-get install cheese"
<seanicus> yeah, that's why my friend suggested irssi for me.  How do I embed it on my desktop, chu_ ?
<bradpitt> zetheroo1 : in grub screen choose recovery mode you can fix broken packages from there
<deep_thought> where can i download ubottu
<noir> scottyg: or you may show up in the software center
<kostkon> !broken | zetheroo1
<ubottu> zetheroo1: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<kostkon> oops
<awesome5000> Pulseaudio is sending a constant stream of errors to /var/log/messages
<Loafers> !download | deep_thought
<ubottu> deep_thought: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<zetheroo1> bradpitt: is that the only way?
<noir> scottyg: Indeed it does. So just go to Ubuntu Software Center and search for Cheese.
<zetheroo1> kostkon:  ?
<awesome5000> lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.
<chu_> seanicus: i have no idea, though I have seen some tutorials for it - just google "embedding terminal on desktop" or something, and see what comes up.
<spO> nvidia VP3 cannot decode some horizonal schemes , but VP4 can, rihgt? Is this much of a limitation?
<kostkon> zetheroo1, sorry, wrong msg, sorry
<seanicus> k thanks
<deep_thought> Loafers, No the ubotnu bot
<scottyg> cheese is installing thx
<zetheroo1> kostkon: ok no worries
<seanicus> I was just wondering if there was already a program for that, because I thought it would look kinda cool...
<ctmjr> seanicus: you can use compiz to make the terminal transparent then use a terminal based irc client it will give the illusion of being part of the desktop but you can still close it and move it around i forget how to do it you might ask in #compiz
<bradpitt> zetheroo1 : there's maybe lots of way to fix broken packages, but i always fix the broken packages from recovery mode :)
<kostkon> zetheroo1, check this if you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How%20to%20fix%20broken%20packages
<noir> scottyg: no prob, check back if it works (or doesn't)
<Cuddles> anyone offer me any help im pretty stuck, also having issues with vnc
<seanicus> ctmjr, but noooo it can't be an actual window!  That's no fun :(
<zetheroo1> bradpitt: ok ... thanks for the info
<scottyg> noir what is it?
<awesome5000> Can anyone Help me?
<noir> scottyg: what is what?
<bradpitt> zetheroo1 : np. good luck
<plustax> sunketh my friend
<scottyg> cheese?
<plustax> cheese worked
<plustax> I got the cam to work.
<plustax> But I go to tinychat
<powertool08> seanicus: devilspie will embed a terminal for you.
<plustax> and go to broadcast, and it isn't finding it!
<sunketh> :)
<noir> scottyg: oh my bad! sorry wrong nick lol
<seanicus> is devilspie someone you know?
<seanicus> or a program, haha
<powertool08> seanicus: No, its a program to embed terminals
<noir> Anyone wanna try to help me get my eSATA drive working?
<plustax> sunketh do you know what my issue could be here?
<scottyg> i am trying to install a tar!
<scottyg> tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<sunketh> ok... i'vent used tinychat so dun know hats the problem, jus try fiddling out the prefs
<scottyg> i did that and it unpacked but how do i install it?
<awesome5000> what is the problem with the eSATA drive
<plustax> do http://tinychat.com/sunketh and type a random nick then youll be in the channel.
<plustax> Then click broadcast now.
<plustax> That simple.
<plustax> youll see what I mean
<FloodBot1> plustax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noir> awesome5000: It doesn't connect. I get nothing in dmesg, lspci, lshw, etc even indicating it's connected
<nybnik10> GET OUT
<scottyg> how do i install an unpacked tar file?
<noir> awesome5000: it worked in a previous release on a different laptop (either Hardy or Intrepid, can't remember which)
<zetheroo1> bradpitt: strange thing is that Synaptic does not see any broken packages
<freedrull> nybnik10: -_-
<awesome5000> Do you have suitable drivers. for Linux
<kostkon> scottyg, you'll need to compile it, i suppose
<nybnik10> USE SLACKWARE
<ctmjr> scottyg: look in the dir you untarred the file to and there should be a read me or install file
<PlainFlavored> freedrull: hi
<lstarnes> nybnik10: stop trolling
<scottyg> ok how do i compile it i am new to ubuntu
<lstarnes> nybnik10: this channel is solely for support with ubuntu
<lstarnes> nybnik10: go to ##slackware if you want slackware help
<scottyg> tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz   so where did it unpack?
<nybnik10> i dont want slackware help
<freedrull> oops
<lstarnes> scottyg: in the current directory
<nybnik10> i want slackware luv
<noir> awesome5000: I believe support for the chipset in the ExpressCard 34 to eSATA card I'm using is already in the Linux kernel
<kostkon> scottyg, give "pwd" to see the current dir
<scottyg> what is the default current directory?
<Cuddles> anyone have any ideas why my samba isnt working?
<freaky[t]> ScottG, /home/youruseraccount/
<lstarnes> scottyg: your home
<kostkon> scottyg, your home folder
<ScottG> freaky[t]: ?
<freaky[t]> ScottG, sorry meant scottyg
<ScottG> scottyg: wtffffffffffffffff
<ScottG> who are you
<Dolmance> i am now dolmance
<bradpitt> scottG : i really don't need to see that word.
<lstarnes> Dolmance: could you please stop switching nicks so often? it's getting a bit confusing
<freaky[t]> lol
<ScottG> bradpitt: I don't think it is a word
<freaky[t]> what irc client do you guys use in ubuntu?
<freaky[t]> is there anything better than xchat?
<kostkon> freaky[t], xchat
<kisuke> pidgin
<ctmjr> Dolmance: what are you trying to install
<kostkon> freaky[t], xchat, not xchat-gnome
<kisuke> freaky[t]: pidgin
<lstarnes> freaky[t]: I mainly use irssi, but it's not graphicak
<lstarnes> *graphical
<powertool08> freaky[t]: irssi here
<Cuddles> anyone?
<noir> freaky[t]: irssi, it pwns n00bz
<lstarnes> kisuke: pidign's irc support isn't complete
<seanicus> I like chatzilla, really, but xchat is good too
<freaky[t]> hm ok thanks
<zetheroo1> could someone please look at this and see if you can tell me what's going on http://pastebin.com/m9a8a5bc
<kisuke> lstarnes: it has always worked for me...
<seanicus> Oh!  Thought of another question.  Whenever I get an IM on pidgin, it doesn't blink.  And I have no idea what to do about that
<seanicus> there's nothing in preferences, so I'm not sure if it has to do with the OS, maybe
<lstarnes> kisuke: once you get to stuff like advanced channel management, it starts to be inadequate
<noir> zetheroo1: ahhhh, this error exit status 2 message. This is partly what made me reinstall last week <_<
<Dolmance> ok i am in the abiword directory...how do i compile and install it?
<zetheroo1> noir: oh no
<Cuddles> anyone?
<kisuke> lstarnes: never tried dont know if i will, thanks any way i do have xchat installed just incase
<noir> zetheroo1: I was told that this is a problem with dpkg itself and that you can try forcing packages in/out, but good luck with that - pretty decent chance you'll kill your system that way
<plustax> Is anybody really good with getting webcams to work? My laptop cam works fine in cheese, but I go to tinychat.com and for some reason it doesn't recognize it. I am running ubuntu 9.10  Anyone help me out?
<zetheroo1> noir: this is so ridiculous .. just out of the blue .... gosh ...
<Cuddles> anyone might have any ideas why my samba and x11vnc wont install
<seanicus> but it does blink for xchat...
<zetheroo1> noir: how can something be so badly broken ...? ... so much for Ubuntu never needing to be reinstalled - ha
<plustax> Anyone?
<kostkon> plustax, right click and go to flash prefs? does flash see your webcam?
<noir> zetherool: it was for me too. I forget what package it started on but before long I had an entire cluster of "zombie" programs that could neither be installed or uninstalled. As to why this happens - again I really have no clue. Dpkg has been great for me overall, but when it dies it dies a horrible death
<plustax> in tinychat kostkon ?
<kostkon> plustax, right click on the flash vid
<plustax> or in cheese?
<ctmjr> Dolmance:  abiword is in the repo's why go thru the trouble of compiling it
<kostkon> plustax, yeah, or on any flash vid
<plustax> settings is grayed out.
<kostkon> plustax, all  the settings or only the ones for the webcam?
<plustax> all I can click is ABOUT ADOBE PLAYER 10
<dajxd> I have a probably foolish question- whenever I try to compile something, I have to apt-get all the libraries and dependent stuff individually.  How can I make it do this automatically?
<kostkon> plustax, aha ok
<zetheroo1> noir: and dpkg cannot be reinstalled?
<Cuddles> anyone im pretty suck on this
<kisuke> dajxd: sudo apt-get build-dep
<Dolmance> configure: error: Package requirements (
<Dolmance>   fribidi >= 0.10.4
<Dolmance> how do i install a tar?
<Dolmance> i get nothing but errors
<dajxd> kisuke: thanks so much.
<kostkon> plustax, i don't know what else you could do. eh, maybe flash can't recognise your webcam.
<plustax> It can on my windows 7 boot on this computer.
<Dolmance> can i use synaptic to browse to the tar?
<powertool08> Cuddles: What is your problem specifically? I don't know much about samba so no guarantees
<kisuke> dajxd: sudo apt-get build-dep <package name> sorry i for got the package name wont do much good else wise
<noir> zetheroo1: simple answer: no. It's pretty critical to the OS - reinstall is the name of the game unless you can find some dark magic solution I've never seen online. Sounds like this is an ongoing issue, so maybe sit it out and someone will come up with a fix
<lstarnes> Dolmance: sudo apt-get install libfribidi-dev
<kostkon> plustax, what brand is it?
<plustax> I have an asus laptop
<kostkon> plustax, ah
<lstarnes> Dolmance: you need to install that development package for the configuration to continue
<plustax> umm, whats the command to see the webcam model?
<plustax> I forget.
<kostkon> plustax, eh, try lsusb maybe
<plustax> yep
<kisuke> plustax: try lspci
<plustax> one sec ill take a screenie for you
<brijith> does any one know how to set up turbo gears environment in Ubuntu 9.10
<Dolmance> u r awesome thanx
<Cuddles> powertool so my problem is thought i installed samba and x11vnc but when I went to restart samba it tells me it isnt there
<plustax> kostkon :  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/Screenshot.png
<plustax> Thats my lsusb
<Dolmance> configure: error: Package requirements (
<Dolmance>   fribidi >= 0.10.4
<Dolmance>   glib-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gthread-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gobject-2.0 >= 2.6.0
<Dolmance>   libgsf-1 >= 1.12
<FloodBot1> Dolmance: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noir> zetheroo1: if you want to try the dangerous route there is a guide to forcing packages here: http://bit.ly/oDlD4 but do that AT YOUR OWN RISK
<lstarnes> Dolmance: please use a pastebin for anything longer than 1 line
<kostkon> plustax, oh right
<Dolmance> so now what do i do?
<powertool08> Cuddles: try in a terminal: whereis samba
<Dolmance> sorry!
<Cuddles> ok 1 second
<lstarnes> Dolmance: you'll need to find -dev packages that satisfy those requirements and install them
<brijith> does any one know how to set up turbo gears environment in Ubuntu 9.10 ????
<Cuddles> ok got a respons
<chu_> w00t, there exists a decent LaTeX editor for GTK - Gummi
<Dolmance> please tell me how and where i am a nnob
<Dolmance> noob
<lstarnes> Dolmance: look in synaptic
<Dolmance> ok
<powertool08> Dominian: I'm sure somebody asked, but why compile, is it not in the repos?
<plustax> kostkon what you think man?
<powertool08> Dominian: sorry, wrong tab complete
<powertool08> Dolmance: I'm sure somebody asked, but why compile, is it not in the repos?
<kostkon> plustax, hmm. let's do some searching
<plustax> kk
<Ryan9104> any way to bring up the force quit menu manually?
<noir> Ryan9104: type xkill in a terminal, if that's what you mean
<Ryan9104> sure is, thanks
<seanicus> with devilspie, am I allowed to interact with the terminal?
<kostkon> plustax, could you close firefox, and in a terminal, try to run it like this?:  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox &
<powertool08> seanicus: Yes... wouldn't be much good if you couldn't.
<seanicus> Wasn't sure if it wasn't just...some aesthetic thing
<Cuddles> after running whereis it gives me the dir of the program
<Guest96055> Hi, My Intel video driver is gone... strange.  It has been working fine for 4 months.  How do I reinstall it.  They system was using the intel driver that come with the gnome version.
<powertool08> seanicus: I used it for awhile to embed irssi. BTW, if you just want to get rid of menubars, sometimes you can start programs with a --no-window-decoration type option.
<TheKro> can anyone recommend an application for monitoring network usage by application/process?  I can use netstat to see what connections exist, and system monitor to see total network usage, but i want the by-application/process breakdown
<plustax> kostkon I did it
<powertool08> Cuddles: ok, now type samba --help, what do you get?
<kostkon> plustax, now do to tinychat again
<seanicus> menubars for what?  powertool08 ?
<kostkon> plustax, and check if the camera works now
<Cuddles> got the help options screen
<seanicus> oh, I get what you mean.  Thanks!
<Cuddles> a list of the diffrent help options shows up
<powertool08> Cuddles: It appears to be installed to me. How are you trying to restart it?
<Cuddles> __/etc/init.d/samba restart
<bigsteve> Hi, My Intel video driver is gone... strange.  It has been working fine for 4 months.  How do I reinstall it.  The system was using the Intel driver that come with the gnome version.
<brijith>  does any one know how to set up turbo gears environment in Ubuntu 9.10 ????
<Cuddles> it worked before not nadda
<powertool08> Cuddles: what does it say now when you run /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<poi77> Hi! I have copied a huge amount of data, and I have an md5sum for all of it in a file. I used md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v "OK$" and nothing was output. I am guaranteed that all (ie no missing files) transfered correctly?
<Cuddles> no such file or directory
<bigsteve> is this the main ubuntu support channel?
<powertool08> Cuddles: Ok, type "cd /etc/init.d/" then "ls" do you see samba listed?
<plustax> kostkon
<starhash> bigsteve: Yes
<plustax> It still didnt recognize it, sir.
<bigsteve> k
<kostkon> plustax, :(
<plustax> All that command did was make my firefox pop up again.
<plustax> I mean, Im sure it did something, but my cam still doesnt work with it. :( ot just tinychat either. stickam doesnt
<kostkon> plustax, did you close any open ffox windows, before giving the cmd?
<Cuddles> found it
<plustax> I did indeed.
<Cuddles> samba4
<bigsteve> starhash, can you help with a video driver issue?  I know re installing is kind a basic thing, but i am a newbie.
<Cuddles> now i gotta try and figure out this x11vnc
<starhash> bigsteve: Well, go ahead and ask.
<powertool08> Cuddles: Its not so hard, I use it alittle.
<Cuddles> I installed everything for it, and when I try to run echo 5900 it wont work
<Cuddles> gives me the same as the samva
<bigsteve> starhash my video driver disappeared.  How do I re-insall it?  intel chip. on the mother board.
<powertool08> Cuddles:Here is a good explanation of options http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/x11vnc_opts.html
<Cuddles> samba
<gwiz> I just wiped my hard drive, thinking it was my USB drive, because when I plugged in my usb drive, it went behind my main drive, so I lost 300 gigs worth of work!!!!  Went to reformat my USB Drive thinking it was it, and blam, there went ALL of my data :( :( :( :(
<Cuddles> will that help me with the install issue?
<gwiz> When you plug something in, it may show up in the same place as your other drive!
<bigsteve> gwiz, sorry to hear that man.  ouch!
<gwiz> yes, I just lot hundreds of dollars (more like thousands)
<bigsteve> gwiz, yep, i have see that pile.
<powertool08> Cuddles: Also, in case you weren't aware, vnc is a weak protocol, typically not encrypted. This means your password is sent in plaintext. I tunnel mine over ssh for security.
<starhash> bigsteve: Sorry to see you lost your video. Might want to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brijith> trubo gears installation fails
<brijith> ...
<brijith> please help
<gwiz> They have GOT to do something to make those icons appear in a different place!
<gwiz> formatting your hard drive because you think it's your usb drive is just like BAD!
<gwiz> I'm ready to throw ubuntu out, this has made me really really upset :(
<Cuddles> yeah im using putty to connect to my system right now
<bigsteve> starhash, thanks. What will that command do?
<brijith> trubo gears installation fails please help me ,,.....  please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315117 is the error I am getting
<gwiz> I should be mat at myself, it was my fault :(
<gwiz> mad*
<starhash> bigsteve: It runs a little configuration program. Use the defaults, or try some options.
<gwiz> *waves goodnight, I need to rest on this :(
<starhash> bigsteve: Please save a copy of your config file beforehand.
<trucklover> I backup my raid array to a Drobo using Crashplan.  I've got hundreds of gigs of data that I can't lose
<trucklover> especially before I format a drive or an array of drives
<bigsteve> starhash, will it reload the driver?  because the driver is definatly not there right now.
<lilkuz2005> hey guys, just upgraded my older 32x system from 8.04 to 9.10, i need to know if there is a way to see if my drivers are up to date ??
<Cuddles> no im getting errors when I restart samba
<starhash> bigsteve: Well it "should". If not, you're in for some more work, I guess.
<bigsteve> starhash.  LOL  ok.  you said to save the config file.  do you mean save it to another name?
<starhash> bigsteve: Right, just copy it to your home directory or somewhere.
<powertool08> Cuddles: What errors? !pastebin if they are long
<bigsteve> ok, starhash, what directory is the config file in?  (sorry, newbie)
<Cuddles> how do i pastebin over putty?
<starhash> bigsteve: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<haenet5> lia
<powertool08> Cuddles: hmm... just a sec. Once somebody showed me a way to pastebin via command line but I didn't save it.
<Cuddles> thx a bunch for your time powertool
<powertool08> Cuddles: np
<Cuddles> ill brb like 5 minutes powertool
<powertool08> Cuddles: Ok, maybe I will have the pastebin command by then
<DaDa|Urka> Why are Compiz-Plugins reactivating shortly after i deactivated them?
<starhash> powertool08, Cuddles: If you're talking about http://paste.ubuntu.com/, it should work in lynx (the text mode browser). Lynx is usable over ssh.
<starhash> Might be easier than running a command.
<bigsteve> Ok starhash... I'm going in! ... I got that feel you get when you are like 8 and you are about to jump off the Highdive for the first time.  here we go!
<gwiz> Question Guys, if I uninstall Ubuntu (the latest version) and reinstall it, will I mess something up?
<Ryan9104> I feel like my webcam is doomed to never work.
<gwiz> I dont' want to lose windows.....
<powertool08> starhash: Thanks, didn't think of that. Although the command is super easy if I can find it again. (It uses curl and |)
<starhash> powertool08: Right, I figured it was a big curl commandline.
<starhash> powertool08, Cuddles: Lynx is usable for a surprising number of websites and pages. Simple forms without Javascript work fine.
<DragonLinux> hey guys, is there a way to change the icon size of desktop icons in 9.10 ?
<Gorgatron> hey guys i got a question
<Gorgatron> i got this in terminal when running sudo apt-get update
<Gorgatron> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<powertool08> starhash: It wasn't very long, I think its easier than a text based browser assuming the person isn't familiar with one.
<MoralExpl> is there a way to make my program move down, as you can see the top of it is at the top of the thing on top and I cant grab the top of the program to move it down... is there a way I can move it back down? Picture is related, it's the open office program. http://img443.imageshack.us/i/imagecu.png/
<metaexploit> hi,guys i find a problem in un.
<nic1> can i unzip a smzip file on ubuntu?
<metaexploit> what?
<chelz> anyone know why the stats on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ were reset?
<starhash> MoralExpl: You want to move a window, but the window menu is out of the screen? Just do Alt+F7, then move.
<starhash> With arrow keys
<bigsteve> starhash, this is doing my key board.. I have no idea what my key board is.  do I really have to count the keys?.
<MoralExpl> starhash, thank you so much.
<lilkuz2005> guys ubuntu 8.04 had better support for my onboard graphics card. for some reason its really laggy now???
<Cuddles> back
<ubuntistas> i need helpp
<arooni> uninitialized constant User::Authentication
<starhash> bigsteve: The default should be OK (it's US keyboard by default). Are you in a US or English country?
<MoralExpl> starhash, alt f7 doesn't work for me?
<Koltor> is there some way to set it so windows are only raised when i click the title bar?
<ubuntistas> well i wanna upload a photo in messenger or net i my photo are displayed in the opposite side any clue?
<ubuntistas> why??
<bigsteve> us - english, I did the default and now it wants to know if it is a 101, 102, 104, I really don't want to change this it is working fine
<nic1> can i unzip .smzip file on ubuntu
<starhash> MoralExpl: While OpenOffice has the focus, hold down Alt and then press Space. A menu will pop up. Select move. Also note the keyboard shortcuts there.
<chelz> nic1: yes, just fine. they're merely .zip files renamed to .smzip
<Gorgatron> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<nic1> but tar xvf doesn't work? what command do i need to use?
<chelz> nic1: unzip
<chelz> nic1: archive manager also works with them fine
<bigsteve> starhash, can I stop this.  and go back to what it was.  all i need to do is install a video driver not change my whole system.
<kahen> can anyone point out what the point of indicator-applet is?! oh it shows that you have new mail... as long as you have evolution open...
<nic1> chelz: can i just give unzip file name or any options req?
<kahen> same thing goes for mail-notification... it only notifies you... when you already have your mail program running...
<bigsteve> starhash, i am using a wireless keyboard with several special keys that work fine.  this will turn them off.
<starhash> bigsteve: X is responsible for keyboard, mouse input as well as graphical output. It shouldn't have written anything if you're still in the middle of things. Just close out.
<chelz> nic1: just  unzip file.smzip  should work. you can always do  man unzip
<nic1> unzip filename is not working
<seanicus> I tried to do the devilspie thing, but it didn't do what I wanted it to do
<chelz> nic1: what do you get?
<seanicus> It didn't lock onto the screen, and it had a border
<seanicus> it was still a window D:
<chelz> nic1: why not just use Archive Manager?
<starhash> bigsteve: If you're current x config file works right with the wireless keyboard, you may have to bring those settings over to the new config file. Good luck.
<ubuntistas> I want to upload a photo in messenger or net and my photos are displayed in the opposite side any clue? why?
<bigsteve> starhash.. you got to be kidding.  Good luck??  really.  now my system is not going into the set up.  Thanks buddy.  great job.
<powertool08> seanicus: It will work completely embedded. What are you trying to embed anyway? a terminal to work in? or a cli program?
<nic1> chelz: what is Archive manager?
<chelz> nic1: are you using Ubuntu? or Kubuntu?
<Loafers> !qq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qq
<seanicus>  I'm trying to embed the terminal to do IRC in
<chelz> nic1: also server or desktop?
<seanicus> I don't know what cli is
<chelz> seanicus: command line interface
<seanicus> oh right, heh
<starhash> bigsteve: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html You can do this from the command line (non-graphical).
<chelz> i think you did a fine job starhash
<seanicus> by embedded you meant that it is above the desktop image, and below all windows, and cant be moved, right?
<ubuntistas> I want to upload a photo in messenger or net and my photos are displayed in the opposite side any clue? why?
<powertool08> seanicus: http://www.tectonic.co.za/?p=1719 This looks similar to how I remember it working.
<seanicus> I followed this, btw:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<yacc__> Wondering how does LVM2 distinguish VG?
<powertool08> seanicus: right
<starhash> chelz: Thanks. One problem is everybody's working blind here, we can't see the computer of the person who needs help.
<yacc__> Basically is it possible to create the same VG when installing from scratch on a different computer, so that I can later add the existing PV to the PC?
<starhash> bigsteve: There's a non-graphical terminal available at Ctrl+Alt+F1 where you can enter these commands.
<zetheroo1> noir: you there still?
<chelz> starhash: yeah.. ;/ Empathy does have that screen sharing thing i've heard though, ;)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<chelz> ouch
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<powertool08> seanicus: That guide looks right to me. Are you embedding gnome-terminal and starting with the profile?
<powertool08> seanicus: Or another term such as konsole?
<seanicus> well, I'm trying to embed it, yeah
<ubuntistas> I want to upload a photo in messenger or net and my photos are displayed in the opposite side any clue? why?
<ubuntistas> I want to upload a photo in messenger or net and my photos are displayed in the opposite side any clue? why?
<seanicus> powertool08, err...what about a konsole?  Sorry, I am very noobish
<chelz> ubuntistas: you might try posting on the forum
<seanicus> GDMF I HATE NETSLITS
<colloguy> How can the output of 'cat <file>' differ from 'dd <block address of file>' ? I've run sync and ext3 is data=ordered.
<powertool08> seanicus: What is still showing? Maybe a screenshot could be of use
<seanicus> powertool08, one coming up
<powertool08> seanicus: konsole is another terminal program
<ubuntistas> chelz where and how?
<chelz> ubuntistas: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<chelz> ubuntistas: in the meantime, you could try using a free image hosting service such as http://imgur.com
<ubuntistas> nice forum chelz
<ubuntistas> i prefer the second one yep
<seanicus> powertool08, http://imgur.com/fPbH5.jpg
<seanicus> oh, and I can move the window around
<powertool08> seanicus: Is devilspie running?
<seanicus> it should be.  That's why it's transparent, isn;t it?
<seanicus> oh wait
<SmokeyD> hey people, how can I change the file manager which firefox opens when I click on "open containing folder" in the downloads list
<SmokeyD> I am running fluxbox window manager
<seanicus> so maybe the devilspie is running after the other program, powertool08
<powertool08> seanicus: I dunno, some terminals have the option for a transparent background but still have borders
<SmokeyD> by default firefox uses nautilus with me, but I want to use thunar
<starhash> SmokeyD: Would you mind sharing why thunar is better than nautilus?
<ubuntistas> chelz that's how are displyed
<SmokeyD> starhash: I just want a lightweight file manager. I am not sure whether I am going to use thunar or dolphin yet, but nautilus has a larger memory footprint
<seanicus> powertool08, well, does the code for devilspie make it invisible?
<powertool08> seanicus: You might also need to logout/login for it to take effect if you added to your startup programs.
<seanicus> I did log in and out
<powertool08> seanicus: It should
<seanicus> do you suppose the two commands were executed out of order?
<Spixx> omg for script kiddies
<powertool08> seanicus: Possibly. How are you starting it? Clicking an icon or in the startup programs
<bassliner> fuckin script kiddies
<brijith> When I tried to set up turbo gears in Ubuntu 9.10 it failed. please check the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315117you can see a link to the documentation that I used.. 
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<starhash> Help, bounceattack.txt
<starhash> User UtSnjW
<powertool08> Any wireshark users around (official channel is dead) How do I make a DNS only capture filter? 'port 53' claims to be wrong syntax
<Silent_Echo> !bounceatack.txt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bounceatack.txt
<_-XPERT-_> Hi All, anyone know off the huawai problems in kermic? chip seems not to work
<Spixx> starhash: what is the problem?
<seanicus> can anyone see this message?  Thanks
<_-XPERT-_> Used in HSDP modem and so on
<Silent_Echo> question to the room, what was bounceattack.txt?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have configured my office printer in Ubuntu 9.04 using printing from System -> Administration -> printing. Which is the file i need to look at the backend in Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop to look at my config?
<Spixx> Silent_Echo: a bot messing with clients ?
<powertool08> seanicus: I see it now
<starhash> Spixx: I'm getting about Pidgin 100 dialogs saying user XYZ wants to send me BOUNCEATTACK.TXT (Unknown); Cancel/Accept?
<sipior> Silent_Echo: some internet monkey.
<Silent_Echo> Spixx: cause i just got spammed like 20 rough guess same as starhash
<sipior> starhash: definitely cancel :-)
<seanicus> do you know xyz?
<brijith> some one flooded
<Spixx> starhash: Cancel, or restart pidgin, it is a script kiddie having fun
<Silent_Echo> sipior: confused but i'm guessing its no good
<Supersaiyan_IV> it was a malformed DCC request bounce attack
<syrius> how do you play jar games on ubuntu?
<sipior> Silent_Echo: yep
<Spixx> They did this yesterday to
<Silent_Echo> sipior...kk
<starhash> seanicus, no not "xyz" in particular, It's actually user UtSnjW, and YymHH, and other made-up names.
<Spixx> Supersaiyan_IV: download Java?
<seanicus> powertool08, anyways..*thinks*..where was I...Oh, I'll start the two programs individually, I guess
<powertool08> seanicus: Ok
<GammalSokk> mine \ NoPE
<powertool08> wee!
<Spixx> fracking damn
<bassliner> those really are the times where i'm happy to use irssi.
<powertool08> agreed
<Spixx> Hate xchat atm :p
<powertool08> I just get flooded by floodbots messages
<Spixx> Is there any "simple" irssi :?
<Spixx> ;)
<Spixx> !ot spixx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot spixx
<JasseT> bassliner: other time you're not happy to use irssi? :)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Spixx> Does anyone have any other remedy than Irssi for this DCC problem?
<frogzoo> some moron's spamming me with DCC - any way to block this in pidgin? setting privacy didn't work...
<bassliner> JasseT: i'd probably quit IT when irssi didn't exist.
<powertool08> Spixx: I think you can disable DCC entirely, that might ignore it?
<freaky[t]> Spixx, yes it opens thousands of windows
<Spixx> frogzoo: its a feature :D
<kostkon> FloodBot1, i'll try: lalalalalala
<bassliner> JasseT: i couldn't live without it.
<bassliner> JasseT: it is, apart from flstudio, reason and foobar2000, that kind of damn great software i live for.
<bassliner> JasseT: tho those are windows applications.
<Spixx> freaky[t]: try and use a real IRC client like irssi, otherwise left-click and close group :D
<syrius> how do you play jar games on ubuntu?
<Spixx> syrius: do you have java installed?
<Silent_Echo>  !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<lilkuz2005> hey guys...why does 9.10 use a 2D graphics driver for intel chipsets ??? i think my system ran faster/less buggy with an older install like 8.04
<bassliner> at least those flood bots have something good: they get people to stop using a stupid IM client for irc.
<sean> Hey, umm, I think that bouceback thing is some kind of virus
<JasseT> bassliner: yep. gotta love it
<Guest76482> or worm
<Guest76482> who's in charge?
<gwinbee> has anyone attempted to connect a realvnc enterprise viewer to vino (as in windows computer with the viewer, ubuntu with the server)? i'm getting a "no matching security types" error viewer-side.
<Spixx> sean: who cares, this is a linux channel :P
<Flannel> seanicus: It's just people spamming
<plustax> I just got DCCed to shit
<seanicus> Spixx, well, I'm on linux, and something just happened =/
<syrius> I tried to run it but it doesn't do anything Spixx
<plustax> Using xchat. How to close all of these?
<Spixx> gwinbee: try rdesktop?
<plustax> Sorry about my language also
<bassliner> seanicus: it is NOT ANY kind of virus.
<q0_0p> plustax, same
<seanicus> it opened up a million things
<ctmjr> plustax: did you get booted?
<q0_0p> indeed
<syrius> I have java 6 web start installed Spixx
<seanicus> bassliner, I know that, but I fail with terminology
<bassliner> seanicus: yes it did. use a real irc client.
<q0_0p> plustax, i killed xchat
<seanicus> xchat is a real irc client...
<Spixx> syrius: you have to make the system understand that the app should be opened with the Java engine?
<bassliner> seanicus: depends on your point of view. for me it is not.
<q0_0p> seanicus, did anyone actually open the file
<Flannel> bassliner: Please don't troll
<q0_0p> seanicus, i never did
<sean_> Is this better?
<gwinbee> Spixx: i'm not sure if i'm using rdesktop or not, honestly. i attempted to set up remote viewing via system->preferences->remote desktop. i was under the impression that that was vino.
<Spixx> seanicus: it IS a .txt file :D?
<BBHoss> hey, can anyone recommend a REAL SAS card that is pretty cheap?  I don't need RAID support onboard, I am going to use software
<aperson> everyone: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<sean_> it was a txt file, yeah, haha
<bassliner> Flannel: i don't - i'm just trying to help ppl getting hundreds of popup windows by silly script kiddies.
<sean_> it's fine, really
<chu_> yay for irssi I guess
<BBHoss> i want to hook up about 12 SATA hds and plug them into a backplane that merges them into an SAS cable
<aperson> if it's like last time, they'll do it again
<aperson> so set your clients to ignore dcc for the time being
<Spixx> gwinbee: when I remote I use rdesktop it handles RDP well.
<sean_> I switched over to irssi.
<sean_> (if it wasn't a virus, what was it?)
<Spixx> a txt file?
<aperson> it's a botnet attack
<aperson> do not accept
<gm|lap|oops> just got ddos'd, too
<Spixx> aperson: can we trust you :P?
<aperson> accepting it alone will make you join it, apparently
<gm|lap|oops> aperson: it's AIM, right?
<chu_> BOUNCEATTACK.TXT apparantly.
<gm|lap|oops> yeap
<aperson> according to the staff in #freenode
<chelz> chu_: was that from this channel?
<gwinbee> Spixx: RDP? i don't know what that is, i'm sorry.
<chu_> I think so.
<Natherul> damn bounceattack
<chu_> Only have this channel open.
<aperson> get ready for the flood in here
<chelz> yeah i just got it
<sean_> someone mentioned bouceattack recently.  Whoever was talking about XYZ
<Spixx> gwinbee: you are trying to remote against a windows host or?
<Coke> Hey. I've never tried Ubuntu, but I'm thinking about it, is it possible to have an instalaltion under 500M when done?
<chelz> luckily xchat isn't vulnerable to that attack
<Natherul> yeah
<sean_> chelz: I was just on xchat, silly
<sean_> And I still got it
<aperson> chelz, it can affect anyone
<gwinbee> Spixx: ubuntu is the server, windows is the client
<pinglin> Hello! Please advice desktop sharing/screen sharing software for ubuntu 9.04 conference meetings
<r_a_f> Coke:yes its possible
<kostkon> Coke, no
<Coke> r_a_f: under 1G?
<chelz> aperson: as a dos or what? i'm pretty sure the bounce attack is supposed to crash a client
<powertool08> Coke: Most likely, but it depends on your definition of usable.
<gm|lap|oops> it's been going on for quite some time today, apparently
<Spixx> Ahhh, well that makes it a bit harder. You have a VNC client installed on the windows machine? And a server on the linux server?
<chelz> Coke: if you remove a lot, it's better to just have a few gigs free
<aperson> chelz, accepting it makes you join the botnet
<hjpark> there's some file ends with dash(-) (e.g "filename-") and cannot access that file.. (No such file or directory) but rm * is working.. what's that file?
<gwinbee> Spixx: right
<Coke> powertool08: well, I have a full office workstation based on arch here with udner 500M
<r_a_f> Coke: ahhh no 15GB is OK ;)
<gm|lap|oops> pastebins of "bounceattack.txt" are already popping up on google
<chu_> hah
<aperson> chelz, according to freenode staff, that is.
<chelz> aperson: how would accepting a textfile transfer make me part of a botnet?
<Coke> chelz: so ubuntu is all automagic, I have to install everything it wants and then remove?
<Spixx> gwinbee: and you get an auth error?
<chelz> that's strange
<aperson> chelz, it's a flaw with dcc, not your client
<gwinbee> Spixx: also, seriously, #ubuntu is under attack by script kiddies? feels awful 1998 in here :)
<Flannel> Guys, just ignore it.  It's just people trying to cause trouble.
<gm|lap|oops> aperson, chu_: did you get it via AIM, or is this over IRC?
<sheytan> Hi there
<q0_0p> how can txt file hurt u if it isn't running?
<chelz> Coke: if you want a really small linux install, ubuntu might not be the right one for you. look into SLAX, Puppy Linux and Damn Small Linux
<r_a_f> Coke: you can just try it from cd - and not install anything
<aperson> gm|lap|oops, irc
<sheytan> can someone tell me how do i enable intel graphics drivers in 9.10?
<syrius> how do I do that Spixx ?
<chelz> gwinbee: you *are* on irc *cough*
<powertool08> Coke: Then if you strip it down quite a bit, maybe. But I can't say for sure.
<aperson> gwinbee, it's the whole server, not just ubuntu
<chelz> gm|lap|oops: just got it over irc
<aperson> network*
<gwinbee> chelz: point taken :)
<Coke> chelz: main purpose is not to be small, but I dont need a DE for instance
<Coke> Ok, Ubuntu is not for me.
<Coke> Thanks guys!
<m0j4h3d> hi to all ..
<chelz> Coke: could try the livecd. also xubuntu.
<pinglin> Please advice desktop sharing/screen sharing software for ubuntu 9.04 conference meetings
<_-XPERT-_> Hi All, anyone know off the huawai problems in kermic? chip seems not to work
<gm|lap|oops> how do i turn it off?
<BBHoss> try archlinux
<m0j4h3d> can i find some one who is pro in metasploit
<chelz> Coke: just to get that level of diskspace usage you do need to either roll your own livecd or remove a lot after you install.
<_-XPERT-_> I have got kernel 31-14
<gwinbee> Spixx: perhaps i should try a different server ubuntu-side?
<Coke> chelz: doesn't help. I need a dist that is about 500M-1G (the smaller the better), I have no need for crap like Gnome or KDE or all the graphical tools, the workstation will only have Firefox and openoffice on it.
<sean_> powertool08: I tyed in the two commands "devilspie" and "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=DesktopConsole" in order in the terminal, and nothing happened
<Spixx> syrius: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541055 first reply!
<chelz> gm|lap|oops: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<gm|lap|oops> chelz: cheers
<Spixx> gwinbee: tightVNC server and thightvnc client is a protip :D
<Coke> chelz: so bascially, after install I want xorg + compiz + firefox + openoffice and that's it for UI
<colloguy> So anyone know how 'cat <file>' can differ from 'dd <blockaddr of file>' even after a sync and with data not journaled (data=ordered)? :-/
<m0j4h3d> it looks that no one know
<r_a_f> Coke: DamnSmallLinux ;)
<Coke> r_a_f: does it have all those?
<xskoulax>  Anyone running a toshiba nb205 or samsung n110 without problems?
<r_a_f> Coke:yes
<chelz> Coke: you're going to be hard pressed to find a distro that only offers that stuff. every distro has more. even the small ones.
<kostkon> Coke, you could start with the the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Spixx> Coke: check out archlinux otherwise, it is quite nice to use and small :D
<chelz> kostkon: good suggestion
<Coke> r_a_f: I mean plenty of dists keep that promise of being small, but they all suck ass with their rolling bleeding edge releases OR stone age versions
<gm|lap> i just basically pulled the plug on my laptop
<gm|lap> there's no battery in here
<kostkon> chelz, ;)
<Coke> Spixx: I run it on 6 terminals now
<gwinbee> Spixx: any idea if tightvnc server will be ok with realvnc viewer?
<Spixx> gwinbee: what type of server do you use?
<Coke> Problem is, in the Linux world you have to go with broken or outdated.
<BBHoss> Coke,i must ask why the size limit, with today's storage prices?
<Spixx> gwinbee: nah sorry :/
<Coke> Spixx: every upgrade is a nail biter for sure
<powertool08> sean_: I dunno, sorry
<chelz> Coke: you can install debian stable and specifically install newer packages from debian testing or debian sid
<sean_> okay, thanks
<Coke> BBHoss: I'm making a disk image that can be easily copied to terminals
<chelz> Coke: sounds like what you want
<BBHoss> ahh
<Spixx> Coke: I love arch it is simple fast and allways works :D
<Coke> BBHoss: and why should I waste my time copying/installing stuff that will never be used?
<BBHoss> hell, get edubuntu and use LTSP
<Coke> that's what Windows dudes do
<gwinbee> Spixx: like i said, i honestly don't even know what the VNC server is. it is whatever i access by going through system - preferences - remote desktop
<Coke> chelz: yes. I left Debian like 4 years ago when they went insane with their packaging for real
<gwinbee> Spixx: i thought it was vino, but i could easily be wrong.
<chelz> Coke: if you're taking the time to do something right, then you have the time to customize an install. you basically could make any major distro do what you want.
<Coke> chelz: they dont follow any standards, their packages looks nothing like upstream and their Python policies are just... woah. Overly complex
<nuxis> gwinbee: VNC is the opensource protocol to remote control computers, all these apps use VNC protocol
<m0j4h3d> its just a question .. is there is any one hacker here
<nuxis> m0j4h3d: define a hacker (=
<Coke> chelz: I want a good start. Already tried Arch, frugal, Debian, Fedora and some else I can't remember
<m0j4h3d> computers
<m0j4h3d> not sites
<powertool08> m0j4h3d: You aren't going to find metasploit help here.
<Coke> chelz: I want NO automagic and NO extra stuff
<BBHoss> this is going to be good
<nuxis> m0j4h3d: powertool08 is right ^^
<Spixx> gwinbee: ahh, now I see, perhaps you need to try and use a standalone VNC server because I do not know what type this is :S
<m0j4h3d> powertool:
<m0j4h3d> where
<m0j4h3d> do i can
<gm|lap> i'm a real hacker. i make stuff. not break stuff.
<BBHoss> Coke, have you tried LTSP, will it work for your solution
<chelz> Coke: i suggest looking at the top distros ranked by pageviews on distrowatch.com and take the time to customize them
<rlo> Hi... what command do I use to delete the files in a file tree recursively, but leave the directory structure intact? "rm -R" deletes the directories as well - I want to keep the inner directories themselves. TIA
<gwinbee> Spixx: fair enough. in fact, i think i recall using tightvnc for this very purpose a long time ago.
<chelz> BBHoss: he might want each terminal to run on its own, without a server always around
<Coke> BBHoss: got any url?
<m0j4h3d> i need one who is professional in metasploit
<gm|lap> now, can someone sneak onto bantown to see if anyone's bragging about it?
<m0j4h3d> and write exploits
<powertool08> m0j4h3d: No idea, but #ubuntu is against tools such as those because most people use them maliciously
<nuxis> m0j4h3d: Then you are not looking for an hacker
<BBHoss> Coke,http://edubuntu.org/UsingEdubuntu look for ltsp
<gm|lap> m0j4h3d: i define them as "crackers"
<m0j4h3d> am looking for both
<m0j4h3d> i know that .. crackers ..
<gm|lap> although "script kiddie" is a term i prefer to use
<chelz> rlo: find /path/to/directory -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<Coke> BBHoss: that is utter crap and totally not what im looking for. :)
<Spixx> gwinbee: yeah, I think that would be simpler. Got the feeling that the ubuntu way is for between ubuntu machines only
<m0j4h3d> but i need both .. at least one of them
<Coke> BBHoss: I already run X remote, why would I need that?
<syrius> Spixx looks like I didn't use the right keywords
<nuxis> m0j4h3d: If you wanna learn metasploit, I think there are various of tutorials to help you with that
<BBHoss> Coke,http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/technologies/ltsp
<gwinbee> Spixx: or realvnc is just a PITA :) thanks though, i'm off.
<Spixx> syrius: np does it work now?
<m0j4h3d> i know every thing in metasploit
<alkali147> installed ubuntu 8.04 on openvz
<BBHoss> basically its ubuntu with everything running on the server
<chelz> Coke: by definition, creating a package for a distro is 'modifying' it. so if you really want something that isn't touched, it sounds like slackware is your thing.
<m0j4h3d> but i have a little question
<BBHoss> m0j4h3d, GTFO
<alkali147> now there is no resolv.conf
<m0j4h3d> ok ..
<Spixx> gwinbee: np have fun
<alkali147> help please :S
<syrius> dunno Spixx will let you know when I try it out
<Coke> BBHoss: yeah, that's the sales pitch for morons, I'm a programmer so I know how operating systems work
<Spixx> syrius: nice :D
<chelz> Coke: although the less popular a distro is, that means fewer people are working on it and the longer it takes for security patches to come out
<Coke> chelz: I know.
<Coke> chelz: it's a bummer
<m0j4h3d> any way thank to all of you .. thats my email .. :     hacker_mjdl_w3d@Hotmail.com    ...
<chelz> Coke: cest la vie. do what you can.
<nuxis> alkali147: Whats you problem?
<BBHoss> Coke, well then you also know you can google "LTSP" for for info
<Coke> chelz: but Ubuntu is definately not what I'm looking for.
<rlo> chelz: Thank you! That works, and is totally unintuitive! ;) But worthy of study. Thanks again.
<powertool08> m0j4h3d: spend some time on google looking for metasploit support and you'll find a channel soon enough
<Coke> BBHoss: I'm not interrested in terminal services
<alkali147> installed ubuntu on openvz, now there is no resol.conf file
<q0_0p> ubuntu is not up to date on kernels i believe?
<BBHoss> Coke, so you tried Arch linux?
<Coke> BBHoss: X already comes with a nice remote usage
<Coke> BBHoss: indeed.
<chelz> Coke: LTS might work. it's really easy to make your own custom installs. with the whole 'in the cloud' JeOS stuff especially.
<Coke> and it works very smooth, the best distro I have ever used for sure
<m0j4h3d> ok powertool .. thank you . . .
<dAnon> what the hell is that 94mb txt file someone wants to send me in priv?
<chelz> dAnon: malware, ignore it
<BBHoss> Coke, well, if of course starts out pretty small, you could start from there
<Coke> BBHoss: problem with arch is rolling releases which require FULL upgrades, not nice in a work environment
<m0j4h3d> ohh..if some one know how do i let my microphone works in back track 4 .. tell me .. and back track is on ubuntu kernal
<Coke> BBHoss & chelz you've been great help guys
<Spixx> Coke: it is not for production env's for that you run redhat/debian or similar
<Coke> chelz: basically, from what I've heard so far Ubuntu is absolutely out of the question
<chelz> Coke: i'd recommend trying a customized ubuntu LTS, then if not either centos or scientific linux, then slax, puppy, and dsl
<Coke> Spixx: yeh, I'm thinking of switching to debian on the server
<chelz> Coke: you can really make any distro work if you are as informed as you say you are
<gm|lap> i actually run freebsd as a desktop
<Coke> chelz: well, first up. Ubuntu will take time and space to setup an environment I avbsolutely hate
<gm|lap> netbsd is quite good if you're limited for memory or you'd normally use lots
<Coke> chelz: I don't want Gnome or KDE or any of that crap. I don't use HAL.
<Coke> chelz: I hate automagic, I tell the computer what to do, not vice versa
<q0_0p> Coke, what do u use then if u dont use gnome or kde
<Coke> q0_0p: compiz
<q0_0p> Coke, O_O
<Spixx> Coke: it works really nice thats for sure
<gm|lap> Coke: as long as you don't do any 3D stuff, and you don't need wireless, and you know what you're doing, then netbsd is a good choice
<dAnon> hahaha
<q0_0p> Coke, u can run compiz on gnome and kde
<r_a_f> Coke:you can use awesome wm instead of gnome/kde/xfce
<chelz> Coke: at least with a distro like ubuntu, everything is out in the open. you can add/remove things as you want. but yeah if you don't want to customize then another distro is the answer.
<Coke> gm|lap: mm. i thought about that. but how much time would it take me, it's been like a decade since my last visit on BSD
<q0_0p> Coke, i dont understand u
<gm|lap> Coke: man afterboot
<Coke> r_a_f: I dont want awesome
<Coke> I want compiz
<chelz> the activity in the BSD and linux world is night and day
<gm|lap> right, if you're looking for 3d and you want a bsd, then freebsd is probably a better bet
<r_a_f> Coke: you are joking now
<q0_0p> r_a_f, i think he's joking
<Coke> q0_0p: but WHY should I waste time, space, CPU and possible bugs, increase the complexity and decrease maintainability for what? I dont need gnome or kde
<chu_> !
<chu_> brb
<q0_0p> Coke, then u dont need compiz?
<Coke> r_a_f: no. I don't want awesome, I want compiz.
<Coke> q0_0p: yes I do.
<Coke> q0_0p: compiz is what I want.
<dAnon> Coke use terminal xD
<Spixx> q0_0p: No you don't need compiz! compiz is evul
<Coke> q0_0p: compiz is what I'm using, it's the best WM for my intensions.
<r_a_f> Coke: 500mb for system & compiz - man.......
<q0_0p> i know compiz is evil
<Coke> r_a_f: have it right here, chatting from it right now
<Coke> r_a_f: well, actually, now it's up to like 800M
<jodi123> I recently installed kde 4.3.2 for ubuntu, it looks great but I can't find an application that lets me browse wireless access points and connect, like in gnome
<Coke> r_a_f: but this is my work computer, it will be littered with crap in about a year
<q0_0p> Coke is saying that he runs compiz on neither gnome or kde
<q0_0p> which doesn't make sense
<kostkon> q0_0p, indeed
<Coke> q0_0p: that's because youre a noob
<gm|lap> if icewm worked with compiz, i'd use compiz more often
<soreau> q0_0p: What's the problem? All's compiz needs to run is an X session, not a DE
<Coke> gm|lap: icewm is a WM, so is compiz, they dont work together
<Coke> gm|lap: you have either or
<gm|lap> righty.
<Coke> can'thave two window managers at once
<soreau> Coke is actually correct
<q0_0p> ah
<chelz> jodi123: install and use network manager, like you did in gnome
<Coke> compiz is a WM AND a composite manager for X
<q0_0p> soreau, so ur saying i can run compiz with conjuction with fluxbox?
<r_a_f> Coke: so its no problem for you to configure ubuntu
<Coke> q0_0p: NO
<chelz> Coke: so what's with your aversion to setting up a distro the way you want? i mean ubuntu would take a lot of configuring but you get the bonus of *fast* security updates
<Coke> q0_0p: why is it so hard for you guys to understand what a window manager is?
<soreau> q0_0p: No. fluxbox is a WM. compiz is a WM. You can only run one WM per X session
<q0_0p> *shrugs*
<chu_> My browser has stopped working for some reason
<chelz> good luck trying to get security updates through slax
<Coke> chelz: debian does the same, but without all the required automagic
<syrius> doesn't work Spixx
<Spixx> syrius: what errors do you get?
<q0_0p> soreau, not true
<q0_0p> u can run multiple WM in an xsession
<Spixx> syrius: paste them on pastebin :D
<jodi123> chelz: what is the name of the package?
<q0_0p> i can run a kde and gnome at the same time
<syrius> there is no jar file in the jar archive
<q0_0p> and a fluxbox
<Coke> q0_0p: they are DESKTOP ENVIRONMENTS
<llutz> q0_0p: wrong
<Coke> q0_0p: and fluxbox is the WM
<q0_0p> oh
<q0_0p> my bad
<Coke> llutz: no, he's absolutely right
<aperson> everyone:
<switchgirl1> hi
<chu_> Very weird, maybe have to do a full reboot
<aperson> everyone: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<chu_> Be back soon
<soreau> q0_0p: I will not argue with you. You can only run one WM in an X session. Period.
<q0_0p> aight cool
<q0_0p> sorry
<switchgirl1> is anyone using lucid lynx yet?
<llutz> Coke: if talking about WMs, gnome/kde means metacity/kwin, so he's wrong
<Coke> llutz: no
<Coke> llutz: metacity is the window manager
<llutz> Coke: if talking abount DE, hes right
<Spixx> RT Aperson everyone: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<om26er> switchgirl1: #ubuntu+1 and yes
<Coke> llutz: gnome is the desktop environment
<Coke> llutz: if he wanted to talk about the window manager he'd write metacity or kwin.
<switchgirl1> om26er: how is it
<llutz> Coke: i doubt those guys see the difference
<om26er> switchgirl1: at the moment its just fullyupdated karmic
<soreau> The confusing thing is the distinguishing between DE and WM
<Coke> llutz: perhaps.
<Coke> llutz: but that is very Ubuntu
<llutz> Coke: nope, that's  linux-users nowadays
<Coke> llutz: I've made sure google filters out all answers in Ubuntu forums because they seem unmoderated.
<pacman69> anyone worked out how to install 9.10 with grub1?
<switchgirl1> why?
<chelz> pacman69: install it normally then do a grub-install from grub1
<Coke> llutz: and the only place where you can find changes in .Xmodmap to fix ALSA problems
<llutz> rofl
<switchgirl1> pacman69: synaptic enables you to downgrade grub no?
<r_a_f> Coke: you can configure your installation with soft you need with ubuntu, so no prob
<syrius> Spixx http://pastebin.ca/raw/1676141
<Coke> llutz: (AND find a pleased Ubuntu user saying "thanks, changing xmodmap fixed audio in quake")
<pacman69> thanks chelz
<chelz> pacman69: np, gl
<Coke> r_a_f: jigdo?
<Spixx> syrius: have you tried with another jar file?
<r_a_f> Coke: its for debian
<Spixx> It might be that it is a error In the Jar itself
<Coke> r_a_f: but its like it?
<syrius> you mean the other jar files on that site?
<Spixx> syrius: yes, how did you install java?
<llutz> Coke: all those cool "i-hate-win" users...
<syrius> http://twwk-fun.ru/index/0-6
<Spixx> :P
<r_a_f> Coke: there is a program you can configure your own installation of ubu
<Coke> llutz: who are those?
<Spixx> Im at work, I wont go there :P
<Coke> r_a_f: yeh, I've been trying to find it in the download section
<syrius> why not Spixx ?
<pacman69> you guys must be 'all over it' cuz I saw the grub menu.lst was a quite different - it uses a config file that is more 'involved'
<syrius> it is russian site
<Coke> r_a_f: if I can cut away HAL, the DE's, pulseaudio and all that crap in the install it will work nicely for me
<Spixx> syrius: exactly :p
<llutz> Coke: read here, read forums, even in usenet, everywhere
<chelz> Spixx: it seems to be a russian forum with a java applet for a game or something
<chelz> Spixx: i'm guessing it directed him to sun
<Spixx> syrius: but it might be a problem with you missing parts of the java support, how did you install it?
<Spixx> chelz: thx
<Coke> Anyway, great props to the community, I'd like to see a mac or windows user pop in 10 minutes on a chat and get the same massive response.
<Coke> Shit, they couldn't even get this informed from 1 hour with the official support.
<syrius> don't remember Spixx
<chelz> Coke: ubuntu is the point of the spearhead of Linux on the Desktop ;)
<Coke> chelz: yet it sucks tremendously IMO :)
<Spixx> syrius: goto java.com and download the install file!
<Spixx> syrius: reinstall and try again
<Coke> chelz: the defaults that is
<chelz> Spixx: sun jre is in the repos
<syrius> why not from repo Spixx ?
<chelz> he should uninstall w/e he installed and install from the repos
<syrius> which java should I install?
<chelz> syrius: do you still have the file you used to install that java?
<Coke> chelz: if I wanted a bloated, overly complex system I'd go with OSX
<Coke> but I'm gonna look up with that custom installer thingie
<chelz> Coke: yeah yeah yeah, i GET that ubuntu isn't for you. but but mom n pops it is.
<chu_> Trying to write a bash script to run a few commands (like copy my fstab, sources.list, and output sudo dpkg --get-selections etc), but it's not letting me create variables... What am I doing wrong?
<syrius> dunno
<Spixx> syrius: then use the repos, I allways get it from source when I can but it is fully up to you :D
<Coke> chelz: my mom used slackware
<chelz> chu_: pastebin
<chelz> Coke: and who set it up?
<Spixx> Coke: haha :P I agree
<Coke> chelz: I did. but once it was setup it worked for 5 years without one single problem
<syrius> it is a game for sony ericsson Spixx put there is one for on pc that is the one I downloaded Spixx
<syrius> I want to play the game with some russian buddies
<chelz> Coke: i'd bet you'd have the same experience with an ubuntu LTS.
<syrius> I don't have sony ericsson
<Coke> chelz: but I'd rather spend ONE hour setting it up than TEN hours trying to figure out if there's a bug in one of the GAZILLION HAL scripts or if Xorg has added yet another "feature" to disable ctrl+alt+backspace
<kostkon> Coke, sorry about this, but:
<kostkon> !ot | Coke
<Coke> chelz: no. because then they'd have to use gnome or kde which both suck ass, are so complex that you HAVE to be a programmer to understand their fundamentals
<ubottu> Coke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aperson> umm, we're going to need some ops in here quick
<Dyresen> Why is there no django updates in ubuntu where there is a exploit floating around?
<aperson> there's some spam bots running around
<chelz> ah yeah
<aperson> and they're most likely going to come in here
<kostkon> Coke, anyway, hal is becoming obsolete.
<chelz> syrius: did you ever go to sun.com?
<Spixx> syrius: well it should be fairly simple but the errors that came out of this was to few :P it looks like it was a error stemming from you not having full java support
<Coke> kostkon: really?
<syrius> I think I installed java from the rescricted extras package Spixx
<chelz> hal was replaced in 9.10 iirc
<chu_> chelz, http://pastebin.com/m41983dc4
<Coke> kostkon: finally. :)
<soreau> Coke: Really. You are right but you've overstepped the boundary now.
<kostkon> Coke, yeap. now we have devicekit
<Spixx> syrius: then it shouldnt be any problems :P
<soreau> Coke: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Spixx> but I still recommend that you try and install the package from java.com
<Spixx> but I'm not sure :P
<Coke> soreau: sounds interesting, but i dont have the time. gotta find that ubuntu customizing thing
<syrius> is there a j2me for ubuntu? Spixx
<silidan> hi, im on ubuntu 9.10 how can i make sure that my usb stick gets mounted with read/write support for my user (it actually gets only mounted with read only)
<Spixx> syrius: do you have a 64 bit system btw?
<chelz> chu_: the spaces around the =s are the issue
<chelz> chu_: SRCS="/etc/apt/sources.list"   instead
<manish> hi
<chelz> chu_: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_02.html
<Spixx> silidan: are you in the right groups like optical and so on?
<jongbergs> hi, don't have a X window, need to burn iso image from the command line, how to do it in karmic?
<Spixx> syrius: http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<chu_> Hah, thanks chelz
<chelz> silidan: do you know what filesystem it is formatted to?
<syrius> no Spixx I have 32
<llutz> jongbergs: wodim -dao file.iso
<Spixx> ah, does the java check give you "aok" :P?
<silidan> cheiz: yes i formated it with gparted to ext3
<jongbergs> llutz: do i need to specify the path to cd writer device?
<powertool08> jongbergs: You can use growisofs also
<llutz> jongbergs: should work without
<aseko> hi guys.
<chelz> chu_: np, gl also these might help: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ and http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<silidan> Spixx: cant find a group called optical
<llutz> jongbergs: growisofs for dvd
<kostkon> !hi | aseko
<ubottu> aseko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aseko> how can i add an desktop icon on utu netbook rmx?
<chelz> chu_: then the definitive http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<Spixx> silidan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26433
<jongbergs> llutz: how would you set the writing speed and does it support burn proof?
<syrius> it says I don't have latest version Spixx
<llutz> jongbergs: man wodim
<Spixx> syrius: then download the installer from the site and try again :D
<jongbergs> llutz: thanks, i'll consult the man page..
<Coke> chelz & co: thanks! appreciate the time
<silidan> great and i fi plug in a new usb stick i got the same problem again.... isnt there a solution that mounts all usb drives with read/write support for my user?
<idel> ciao
<chelz> silidan: you probably don't have the required permissions to interact with it. whenever you have this "cannot write" issue run "chmod `whoami`:`whoami` -R /media/thevolume"
<idel> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mocoloco> « /msg ubottu !bot »
<chelz> silidan: unfortunately there's no way to ignore file permissions on a file system for mounted filesystems. i recently encountered this problem myself with one ext3 and one hfsplus formatted volumes
<Spixx> mocoloco: fail? need help?
<mocoloco> lol, oops
<chelz> silidan: in the future formatting to a filesystem that doesn't have permissions might make more sense for your usage cage. either FAT32 or NTFS fits that.
<bazhang> DoctorDiaharea, hi
<DoctorDiaharea> DoctorDiaharea, hi
<silidan> chelz, o thats great...
<DoctorDiaharea> chelz, o thats great...
<chelz> !hi | mocoloco
<DoctorDiaharea> !hi | mocoloco
<ubottu> mocoloco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<FloodBot3> DoctorDiaharea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DoctorDiaharea> mocoloco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<|newbie|> ciao
<chelz> silidan: yeah, it's a strange situation ;/
<silidan> cheiz: why doesnt ubuntu fix the basc functionality, but instead concetrates on just looking nice...
<chelz> silidan: that's actually a pretty core issue that all linux distros share. it goes beyond what ubuntu's focus is atm. fat32 and ntfs work for pretty much all use cases for removable media so there's not really an incentive.
<silidan> ok fill reformat to fat32 then
<frittmann> Hi all
<llutz> chelz: ntfs works only with ntfs-3g for users
<stevo> hello
<silidan> cheiz: thanks
<syrius> Spixx where should I cd to? To install java...
<syrius> what directory would that be on ubuntu
<Spixx> hmm most often Desktop
<Spixx> but it depends on where you dled java to :S
<chelz> llutz: yes but Linux / OS X / Windows all at least support reading it, which can't be said for any other FS than fat32, and someone would probably be using ntfs over fat32 if fat32 didn't work for some reason.
<frittmann> is there anyone here running Karmic on VirtualBox?
<Mintal> mw mw
<Mintal> me me
<freaky[t]> the 2 gnome panels dont look good in ubuntu :( i dont like it :( i also dont want docks - is there any panel alternative or a way i can make the panels look cool or smth.?
<llutz> chelz: fat32 isn't bad for removeable media, if you can live with its limitations
<chelz> freaky[t]: you could look into Gnome Do. or different ways to theme gnome. fedora comes out with a lot of neat themes.
<chelz> llutz: agreed
<Guest80125> hey, i just disabled autologin on my crunchbang linux pc, and now i everytime i restart i just see "Authorization failed", anyone know whats wrong?
<frittmann> Mintal, you have Karmic installed as a VM?
<freaky[t]> chelz, gnome do also has docky which is also a dock panel
<Mintal> spmething with the authorization ?
<anom01y> anyone know how to change the log in manager theme for ubuntu 9.10 ?
<freaky[t]> in xubuntu the panels look better
<bazhang> Guest80125, #crunchbang for support
<stevo> i have ubuntu 8.04 and a fairly old ati vision teck with video out, the video out works up to the login screen, how do i get it to work after loging in?
<Mintal> yes
<Guest80125> okay thanks
<chelz> anom01y: the login manager is called "GDM" and you can find themes for it at gnome-looks. google will get you there.
<anom01y> I have to many window managers installed and the default is gone, Im stuck with a basic xfce looking theme
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> thanks chelz
<freaky[t]> ill go take a shower now bbl
 * om26er says new gdm don't support theming
<frittmann> Mintal, do you happen to know how to get it to allow 1024x768 resolution?
<om26er> yet
<chelz> oh, that's news to me
<cwillu> well, it supports theming, there's just no fancy ui and large list of themes
<chelz> anom01y: might have to track down some tutorials on theming the latest version apparently
<llutz> anom01y: 9.10 uses gdm2, no themes, no config, ...
<mocoloco> freaky[t]: you could make the panels transparent
<chelz> stevo: you could try loading a livecd of a more recent ubuntu version to see if the problem has been fixed. you can upgrade then if a later version works.
<mirco> Odo, sono qui
<chelz> heh the user amount is "1337"
<chelz> aww just missed it
<Odo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<anom01y> llutz, chelz , weird cause just after I upgraded It had a theme that looked really cool
<mirco> l'adattatore wifi va tranquillo su una qualsiasi delle prese usb
<bazhang> mirco, /join #ubuntu-it
<napster> Hey. How to stop karmic from asking passwords when mounting ntfs partitions...?
<anom01y> but after my second reboot it dissapeared (something I did maybe ?)
<Odo> !it | mirco
<banisterfiend> hey guys my screen is stuck in what looks like 320x200 mode, it happened when i tried to play a game in fullscreen that since crashed
<ubottu> mirco: please see above
<aseko00> how can i add a desktop icon in ubu netbook rmx 9.10?
<stevo> thanks chelz
<banisterfiend> how do i fix it? (without restarting or logging out:D)
<chelz> stevo: i hope that works
<bigmack83__> using gedit, im writing java code. with the plugins enabled there is a panel for shell output. is there a way to get the java code im wrinting to output into that shell output area?
<mocoloco> anom01y: the login manager for 9.10 is a newer version of GMD, and there's not yet an easy way to change it's look :(  hopefully that will change for the next release
<frittmann> anybody else know how to get Karmic to accept 1024x768 resolution? I tried "gksudo displayconfig-gtk" but it doesn't seem to work in Karmic.
<chu_> Why do I need su to cp my sources.list?
<napster> Help...!
<cwillu> frittmann, what video chipset?
<banisterfiend> how the f*ck do i fix my messed up resolution?
<frittmann> cwillu: I'm using VirtualBox, so it is not a physical video card.
<llutz> chu_: because apt-configs are owned by root
<chelz> banisterfiend: does rebooting not fix the issue?
<chelz> banisterfiend: oh..
<chelz> banisterfiend: if you can get to the resolution options in System then you could try doing it from there
<syrius> Spixx doesn't work
<syrius> :(
<banisterfiend> chelz: you are now my girlfriend. It worked. :D
<syrius> what should I do?
<mocoloco> banisterfiend: gnome-display-properties
<cwillu> frittmann, install the guest utilities
<chelz> anom01y: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html - this should allow you to theme things
<frittmann> cwillu, thanks, should have thought of that!
<mocoloco> from terminal or ALT+F2
<chu_> Well, I just did it with sudo, so it asks for a password, but it's only copying, and I just copied a file from /etc/ (fstab) without su...
<napster> Hey. How to stop karmic from asking passwords when mounting ntfs partitions...?
<chelz> banisterfiend: gj. keep using ubuntu and tell your friends/family. :)
<chu_> Now to write a restore-script though
<banisterfiend> chelz: ill tell them about my new gf too.
<banisterfiend> chelz: ;)
<chelz> ch_: you need the proper permissions to write to system areas, but not to read from them, because there's less of a chance of breaking a system by just copying something out, rather than in
<chelz> chu_: you need the proper permissions to write to system areas, but not to read from them, because there's less of a chance of breaking a system by just copying something out, rather than in
<kraut> moin
<aseko00> frittmann: german?
<aseko00> frittman: u have to use vboxmanage with additional params,,very easy to use
<zetheroo> I guess today it's my turn to have issues with Ubuntu :)
<aseko00>  how can i add a desktop icon in ubu netbook rmx 9.10?
<chelz> bigmack83__: eventually getting into using Eclipse might be good, if you plan to be writing java code for a while
<zetheroo> I had two SATA hdd's in my desktop and needed to remove one ... now grub loads and sees all entries but Ubuntu will not boot
<zetheroo> I get to Initramfs
<chelz> bigmack83__: you could navigate to the place you are saving your java code and interact with it like you would interact with any file through a terminal also
<chu_> That's what I thought chelz, it's just a backup script which copies fstab and sources.list to my /home/Backup folder (different partition), but it needs su privs to cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Backup/sources.list
<bigmack83__> chelz, yea i have eclipse setup for java already. but the book im reading for school recommends doing it by normal text editor first to learn to not make mistakes that a IDE autofixes for you
<zetheroo> above it says "Gave up waiting for root device"
<frittmann> asekoo: germanic-hungarian, but I was raised in New Zealand.
<bradpitt> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a way to turn off dcc in xchat
<bigmack83__> chelz, yea true
<zetheroo> and a little below it says "ALERT! /dev/sdb4 does nto exist."
<WelshDragon> chu_, what's the output of ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<zetheroo> anyone know how I can repair this?
<tsimpson> U-b-u-n-t-u: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<cwillu> zetheroo, was it a raid?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks
<llutz> zetheroo: you removed sdb but want to use a OS on it?
<chu_> WelshDragon: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2592 2009-11-14 16:54 /etc/apt/sources.list
<zetheroo> cwillu: nope
<cwillu> zetheroo, you removed the disk that has the os installed on it then
<zetheroo> llutz: I did not remove the drive that Ubuntu is installed
<silidan> i formated an usb stick to fat32, then i mounted it copied my stuff on it. i unplugged it, i plugged it in again, files show up, but i dont have write acces!!! WTF IS WRONG???
<zetheroo> cwillu: No I didn't
<chromic> anyone know why usplash might disappear and comes back twice during boot?
<cwillu> zetheroo, yes, you did :p
<chromic> on karmic
<llutz> zetheroo: then sdb bacame sda now, change grub/fstab to use UUIDs
<zetheroo> cwillu: I removed the secondary drive
<WelshDragon> chu_, Hrm, permissions on the file are fine. If ~/Backup/sources.list is owned by root, then you'll need root permissions to overwrite it, when you backup. Perhaps that's the problem?
<zetheroo> llutz: how?
<cwillu> zetheroo, the error says it can't access the drive the os is isntalled on
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone else get this in here dRUl863A4kShXq56 has offered BOUNCEATTACK.TXT (100000000 bytes)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> or just me?
<zetheroo> llutz: what is UUID's?
<chu_> Ahh, that's definitely more likely.
<Shwack> Yooooo
<chelz> bigmack83__: personally i'd recommend using the normal system terminal rather than one that's inside gedit, just in terms of getting used to ubuntu tools
<zetheroo> cwillu: yes ... does not mean I removed it :)
<cwillu> zetheroo, or your fstab is screwed up and referring to physical device names instead of uuids
<chu_> Nah, I was getting it earlier U-b-u-n-t-u
<chelz> chu_: that's all part of the permissions on a file that you can see by doing "ls -l" on any file
<llutz> zetheroo: use a live-cd, "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" shows you your UUIDs
<zetheroo> cwillu: sounds more like it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> chu and ignoring dcc's will solve it?
<zetheroo> llutz: ok booting from live CD
<chelz> napster: i'm trying to find an answer, since i would like to know how to do that too, seems difficult
<q0_0p> or u can use blkid
<silidan> hey this drives me really crazy, ubuntu 9.10 usb stick no write support (fat32) after unplug and plug in again, how come? any help?
<switchgirl1> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<chromic> usplash shows, flips to console messages, flips back to usplash, again to console, back to usplash, now x login. What might make this happen?
<chelz> U-b-u-n-t-u: we all got it. that's how to fix it.
<cwillu> zetheroo, sorry, I generally assume that people didn't shoot themselves in the foot, which is a habit I should break :p
<q0_0p> zetheroo, blkid
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<napster> chelz: :) lol
<switchgirl1> !ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-one
<zetheroo> q0_0p: ?
<powertool08> Anyone know how to make a wireshark capture filter to catch DNS packets only?
<zetheroo> cwillu: no worries :)
<ununt> how to format 4gb usb flash drive in ubuntu?
<llutz> powertool08: filter port 53
<chelz> silidan: now that is really strange. is it being automounted?
<chu_> w00t, WelshDragon, that was it exactly, cheers man :)
<chelz> ununt: you need Partition Editor installed, it can do it
<silidan> chelz: yep
<WelshDragon> chu_, You're welcome :)
<chelz> llutz: the "blkid" tool also shows UUIDs
<freaky[t]> is there anything better than tomboy notes for ubuntu?
<powertool08> llutz: is that the exact syntax? I tried 'port 53' for the filter string and it said wrong syntax.
<llutz> chelz: i know
<chelz> freaky[t]: i personally use Zim Desktop Wiki, but that's me
<llutz> powertool08: no, use wireshark docu
<ununt> chelz how to check the assigned device of my usb flash drive, what command should i enter?
<chelz> llutz: i prefer blkid since it says the drive/partition it's associated to
<freaky[t]> chelz, hm ok thank you
<chelz> ununt: "mount" (without quotes)
<powertool08> llutz: I did... and it gave me a syntax error. Are DNS packets udp only? or tcp & upd?
<chelz> freaky[t]: there are many note organizing programs out there though
<mocoloco> freaky[t]: nope :P, really though what features do you want?  look at "getting things gnome"
<chelz> silidan: would you mind pastebining the output of "mount" without quotes?
<brunoscunha> good morning
<powertool08> Howdy
<llutz> powertool08: "port 53" should work
<zetheroo> llutz: ok I ran that command and got the list
<powertool08> llutz: Its not working for me :(
<brunoscunha> Since I installed karmic, it does not recognize my laptops cd/dvd drive
<brunoscunha> what can I do?
<skar> how do i increase laptop's lcd screen brightness from the cmd line?
<freaky[t]> mocoloco, ok thank you im installing it right now
<powertool08> llutz: I created a new filter, the filter name is DNS only and the filter string is port 53.
<ununt> chelz but my usb drive did not show up using mount command
<zetheroo> llutz: ah and its sda4 now ... not sdb4 .... should I change that? ... Can I chnage that?
<llutz> chelz: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" does it too. blkid needs "blkid -g" from time to time, so i decided to use ls
<chelz> llutz: ah
<AdvoWork> ive just put a USB card reader into my pc, with a SD card, how do I know what that is, either dev/sda or dev/sdd? cheers
<vagothcpp> Were can I get XVid codec for linuc? Does anybody know
<silidan> chelz: http://pastebin.com/d7c54c4b3
<powertool08> llutz: When I try to start the capture, wireshark says the string looks like a valid display filter, but isn't a valid capture filter.
<llutz> chelz: many ways for one task, you have the choice :)
<Spixx> quick question: LDAP == Active Directory done right?
<nic1> how can i install alsa driver on ubuntu?
<zetheroo> llutz?
<vagothcpp> Spixx, LDAP is not Active Directly iirc
<cwillu> Spixx, active directory is a ldap inspired thing
<silidan> nic1: normaly thats done by installing alsa i think
<chelz> AdvoWork: "mount" (without quotes) in a terminal
<cwillu> Spixx, it's almost ldap, basically :p
<ununt> chelz but my usb drive did not show up using mount command
<freaky[t]> mocoloco, is there any applet for gtg? for the panels oO
<Spixx> ahh kthx, can one sync an LDAP against an AD?
<chelz> ununt: have you tried unplugging and plugging it back in?
<nic1> silidan: how can i check if i have alsa driver or not? audio does not work on my machine
<mocoloco> vagothcpp: apt-get install libxvidcore4
<AdvoWork> chelz, ok, what would that do?
<llutz> zetheroo: you need to fix your  /etc/fstab-entry. use a live cd
<chelz> AdvoWork: it would list all mounted stuff
<zetheroo> llutz: I am in my live cd session
<kostkon> nic1, what "aplay -l" gives you?
<AdvoWork> chelz, that did it, thankyou
<chelz> AdvoWork: cheers :)
<zetheroo> llutz: I did the command you told me to do and get the reply
<vagothcpp> mocoloco, Thanks bro
<silidan> nic1: audio not working can simply mean volume turned off in the mixer, you can see if alsa is installed by simply looking into synaptic
<brunoscunha> what can I do to make karmic recognize a cd/dvd drive on a HP/Compaq 6910p?
<mocoloco> freaky[t]: no panel applet yet, it's in the works
<zetheroo> llutz: by the way, grub is trying to boot to sdb4 and its now sda4 ... do you know how I can change that?
<llutz> zetheroo: mount your ubuntu-partition to /mnt, "sudo nano /mtn/etc/fstab" and change the /-entry to the UUID of /dev/sda4
<freaky[t]> mocoloco, ah ok thanks ;D
<silidan> nic1: also often there is a switch in the mixer to use either4 digital output or analog, so you may try it there..
<zetheroo> llutz: I already have it mounted
<llutz> zetheroo: mount your ubuntu-partition to /mnt, "sudo nano /mtn/boot/grub/menu.lst" and change the root-entry to the UUID of /dev/sda4
<ununt> chelz yes but the output are the same with or without the usb flash drive
<chelz> silidan: when you view your usb disk in nautilus, and say right click and try to create a new folder, what happens?
<llutz> zetheroo: if not using grub2
<zetheroo> llutz: well this is Karmic .. so its grub2
<chelz> ununt: have you tried multiple usb ports?
<llutz> zetheroo: if you use grub2: no clue how to change anything there
<freaky[t]> mocoloco, how do i display tasks i have marked as done?
<silidan> chelz: i cant its greyed out
<zetheroo> llutz: ok thanks
<zetheroo> anyone know how to edit grub2?
<chelz> silidan: is there any kind of write protect toggle on the drive itself?
<llutz> zetheroo: update-grub maybe to scan for changes (just a guess)
<nic1> kostkon: aplay -l says card 0: Interl [HDA Intel], device 0:ALC268 Analog, subdevices.....
<ununt> chelz yes same output result
<silidan> chelz:where shall i look ? rights for /dev/sdb?
<chelz> silidan: i mean on the physical usb stick
<nic1> silidan: where do i see that analog/digital output?
<chelz> ununt: nothing appears on your desktop? no new icons?
<kostkon> nic1, ok. eh, what ubutnu ver do you have?
<ununt> chelz maybe i need to use gparted instead?
<nic1> kostkon: 9.04
<ununt> chelz exactly
<chelz> ununt: sure, having gparted open could help
<ununt> ok bbl
<ununt> thanks
<chelz> ununt: verifying that the drive works with another machine would also help
<chelz> mk
<kostkon> nic1, ok. eh, you should check your volume levels then.
<laurynas_> hi, how can I ' and " in bash alias?
<silidan> nic1: in youre audio settings i think... but i realize now... i cant find the mixer app in ubbuntu 9.10 anymore...
<mocoloco> freaky[t]: view > closed tasks pane.  you have to expand it from the bottom
<kostkon> nic1, right click on the speaker in your tray
<freaky[t]> mocoloco, ah ok lol thanks
<nic1> kostkon: i am in text mode for debugging purpose for a problem..can you tell me the command instead of icons?
<silidan> chez: no no such thing on the usb stick itself
<kostkon> nic1, right away ;) give: alsamixer
<frittmann> cwillu: I stuffed up the Linux Guest Additions install for VirtualBox. I installed it before installing dkms, now it is not working at all. Any way to undo this?
<chelz> napster: still there?
<nic1> kostkon: all are high in alsamixer
<kostkon> nic1, sure?
<nic1> kostkon: yes sure.
<chelz> silidan: is there any read/write protect toggle or switch on the physical usb device itself?
<cwillu> frittmann, boot from a livecd image and fix the root image from there, or any of the usual ways of fixing a broken install
<silidan> chelz no there isnt
<frittmann> cwillu: thanks! :)
<kostkon> nic1, try pressing F4
<cwillu> frittmann, I'd expect the recovery boot to still work though
<llutz> silidan: are you member of group "plugdev"?
<nic1> kostkon: in F4 press, front mic and one capture are high, other capture is low
<kostkon> nic1, also try pressing your right arrow key
<Spixx> silidan: sudo usermod -a -G plugdev `whoami`
<nic1> i increased that to high
<silidan> llutz: yes i am member of plugdev
<kostkon> nic1, to scroll through the volume levels
<kostkon> nic1, you may see more levels appearing
<Spixx> silidan: nvm my comment then
<chelz> silidan: this is a longshot, but it might work. in GParted go to the drive, then go to Devuce at the top and click on "Create Partition Table"
<alazyworkaholic> I'm installing xubuntu. Where in the filesystem does firefox do most of it's internal work when running? ( /usr ; /home ?) It's horribly slow when I installed to a lousy mlc ssd so I want the files it works with on a faster sd card.
<nic1> kostkon: input so is there, but not able to increase level in that
<kostkon> nic1, ok. make sure that nothing is muted
<U-b-u-n-t-u> for anyone that doesnt already know if you got hit by the dcc sends /umode +C and /umode +E will help along with /ignore *!*@* DCC ctcp
<kostkon> nic1, i mean the "mute" option is not checked
<aperson> wow, beware, we may have some flooding in here
<aperson> ##linux just got it bad
<chelz> alazyworkaholic: ~/.mozilla but i suggest installing something like "preload" before relying on an SD for speed incrases
<kostkon> nic1, oh, my bad!
<nic1> kostkon: what happened?
<kostkon> nic1, sorry. i always forget about ut
<chelz> aperson: the bots in here are pretty capapble
<nic1> kostkon: ut??
<aperson> chelz, I know, just warning
<chelz> thx
<kostkon> nic1, i suppose you are now seeing the software volumes provided by palse
<aperson> chelz, are you in ##linux ?  holy crap
<nic1> kostkon: palse?
<kostkon> nic1, sorry. exits alsamixer and now run it like this:  alsamixer -Dhw
<kostkon> nic1, pulse → pulseaudio
<kostkon> exit*
<nic1> hey alsamixer and pulse are diff right?
<aperson> they just had 65 bots in there
<aperson> but yeah... I'm not helping, so I'll be quite now :)
<kostkon> nic1, yeah. don't worry abou the deatils now. run it like this to access yourt hardware voluems:  alsamixer -Dhw
<nic1> alsamixer -Dhw just gives me the page like alsamixer gave
<brunoscunha> after a fresh install of karmic from a usb pen, karmic does not recognize my dc/dvd drive. Is there a way to force karmic to recognize the dc/dvd drive?
<kostkon> nic1, ah ok then
<kostkon> nic1, alright. you are in debug mode or something?
<nic1> yes
<kostkon> nic1, then pulse is not running. ok
<alazyworkaholic> chelz: /home eh? That's a problem. the sd card is only 2GB. The (horribly pathetically slow) ssd is 16 GB. It's not possible to boot off the sd directly. I want /boot on the ssd, /home on the ssd, the rest on the sd, & the tricky part is I also want ~/.mozilla on the sd drive, but that's not an option during install. Any idea how I might accomplish that?
<cirkit> anybody else experiencing DCC flood attacks in this channel?  [x]DCC SEND from wCJLYHq7I [64.233.169.105 port 80]: BOUNCEATTACK.TXT [95MB bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<aperson> everyone: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<aperson> cirkit, yes
<Spixx> Not anymore though :P
<brijith> When I press ctrl + C  in terminal a character ^C is printing ..... In Ubuntu 9.04 this combination is used to cancel the prompt and get new prompt  ..... Why it is like this ..... I like the old case ... how can I set that . .. ??
<nic1> kostkon: alsa also is not working right? not playing audio stil
<kostkon> nic1, how do you test?
<nic1> i have a video, gives sound in other machines, but not in req machine
<chelz> alazyworkaholic: install like normal, then, with firefox closed, do "mv ~/.mozilla /media/sdcardname/ && ln -s /media/sdcardname/.mozilla ~/.mozilla" (without the quotes)
<cichlasoma> is there a shortcut to shut down X?
<frittmann> cwillu: thanks for the advice, it didn't find any errors on the disk, and is still not working. I think I'll just reinstall the OS.
<chelz> alazyworkaholic: that moves it to the card and makes a link to it on the card
<kostkon> nic1, hmm
<alazyworkaholic> chelz: Cool, thank you!
<nic1> and when i try a playing a .wav file online, when i try playing that it give mpeg1 decoder not found error
<cwillu> frittmann, there's no automatic fixer, you were supposed to boot from the live image and chroot into the root and fix things :p
<chelz> alazyworkaholic: gl :)
<kostkon> nic1, that seems to be a codec problem
<chelz> brijith: i'm pretty sure nothing has changed. are you sure you are using it for the same things?
<frittmann>  cwillu: I'm only a beginner with this, so not sure how to do all that. Might be easier for me to just reinstall.
<QH9r4m> cichlasoma, ctrl+alt+backspace
<brijith> chelz: I m sure
<silidan> chez: still same problem
<nic1> can i delete and install it?
<Guest14> I just updated my linux kernel on a virtual machine running Ubuntu. When I rebooted, I needed to reconfigure vmware tools to get my network card back. The trouble is, that requires the linux headers, which I don't have, and I can't download them without a NIC. :D
<Guest14> Catch 22... any ideas?
<chelz> brijith: you are correct, just a moment
<frittmann> cwillu: I'm only doing this to learn with, it is not a production system, so it is not a major issue.
<kostkon> nic1, you oucld install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<nic1> kostkon: how can i istall that? i mean exact command?
<kostkon> nic1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<silidan> chez: i did what you said, i created dos partition table made new fat32 partition, plugged out plugged in, ok, copied file on it, pluged out plugged in, read/write acces with thunderbird, plugged out, plugged in again no write acces...
<cwillu> frittmann, so you want to learn how to chroot and fix things on a production system that actually matters? :p
<cwillu> frittmann, forgive me if I don't hire you :p
<Nidaylokn> Hi everybody, sorry for my english
<brijith> chelz:are you getting the same thing out there ...
<nic1> kostkon: installing
<kostkon> nic1, ok
<cwillu> frittmann, it's not hard, and it'll give you insight into how the system is actually put together;  enough that you'll gain a comfort in putting systems back together from broken pieces lying on the floor
<nic1> kostkon: with that can we expect sound to work?
<kostkon> !hi | Nidaylokn,
<ubottu> Nidaylokn,: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Nidaylokn> Can u help me? I'm having troubles with ubuntu 9.10
<chelz> brijith: no but it seems others are. have you installed all updates?
<frittmann> cwillu: good point! okay, I'm eager to learn.
<kostkon> nic1, at least will fix your codecs problem
<chelz> silidan: that is *really* strange
<silidan> nic1: all you can expect are possible solutions... no guaranteed solution, if that is what you search i think arch linux is more in that direction...
<zetheroo> you would seriously have to wonder why grub2 is being used ???
<cwillu> frittmann, from a livecd, this should mostly work:  mount /dev/whatever /mnt; mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc; mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys; chroot /mnt
<Nidaylokn> Can u help me? I'm having troubles with ubuntu 9.10
<brijith> chelz:yes is up to date
<chelz> silidan: so now unplugging and plugging it in at all has no write access?
<silidan> yep
<cwillu> frittmann, from that point, you should be able to do pretty much anything you could do from a recovery prompt, including bringing up the system normally (with the exception of the kernel, obviously)
<silidan> chelz: yep
<Nidaylokn> Shit
<chelz> brijith: please make a pastebin of the output of the command "stty -a" (without the quotes)
<silidan> chelz: crazy, i plugged out and in again, now i have write acces
<kostkon> !ask | Nidaylokn
<ubottu> Nidaylokn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cwillu> zetheroo, because grub 1 is abandoned by upstream, for some time now
<Nidaylokn> Ok
<silidan> chelz but thunderbird cant use it anymore...
<zetheroo> I can change sdb to sda in the grub menu and the system boot fine ... but of course the change is not saved ... hurrah for inovation
<chelz> silidan: how are you using it with thunderbird?
<frittmann> cwillu: when you say a Live CD, I assume that means the option "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer". Is that right?
<chelz> silidan: that may be a "fix", just plugging it in and out until you get write access. you might make a forum thread on it. if it really is a bug it should be found and reported.
<cwillu> frittmann, yes
<tkmsr> I want to configure wifi in my ubuntu
<tkmsr> which has been detected automatically
<chelz> zetheroo: within grub is not the time to make changes, editing the configuration the files is how
<tkmsr> by it
<tkmsr> Ubuntu 9.04
<macromike> when i click restart or type sudo reboot my ubuntu 9.10 pc shuts down instead.  can you please help me ?
<chelz> zetheroo: editing those within grub is only for booting a borked machine
<tkmsr> I want to do it manually by
<frittmann> cwillu: booting it up now.
<tkmsr> removing network-manager-gnome
<zetheroo> chelz: well before it was menu.lst and now its what?
<chelz> macromike: what is the model number for your computer?
<tkmsr> Dell Inspiron 1440
<llutz> zetheroo: "update-grub"?
<cwillu> zetheroo, a maze of twisting conf files, all alike
<chelz> zetheroo: i am not sure. i still have to learn about grub 2. i recommend consulting the grub 2 documentation
<silidan> chelz: i coppied my backup of my thunderbird portable on the stick and set my profiles to it, first launch thunderbird reads all fine and checks for e-mails no problem, i turn off thunderbird, plug out, plug in no write support, and thunderrbird complains about security issues..
<macromike> i have an IBM Thinkpad T60 model 1951-BT2
<zetheroo> chelz: i read through the docs but there is no definitive answer
<brijith> chelz: http://pastebin.com/m7ca7bcf1
<cwillu> zetheroo, what are you trying to do?
<zetheroo> llutz: that is only used after editing the config files ... :(
<chelz> zetheroo: "grub.cfg: new configuration file for GRUB 2 (replaces GRUB Legacy's menu.lst)" from http://grub.enbug.org/
<llutz> zetheroo: shouldn't that call the os-prober to find other installs? my bad, sry
<zetheroo> cwillu: I just need to change a single darn letter to get the system to start up with out me having to edit it every time I boot
<silidan> chelz: wait it only looked like i have write support, on trying to delede things it revealed i still dont have write support again, so thats why thunderbird complains
<zetheroo> chelz: yeah ... but you cannot edit that file
<r3za> hi , anyone know a program to count my project line in ubuntu ?
<chelz> silidan: can you create things? how do you copy thunderbird portable if you don't have write support?
<XTC> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<chelz> silidan: is perhaps this in a truecrypt volume of some sort?
<Ascavasaion> HOwcome each time I restart my Ubuntu machine it forgets Samba shares... but when I use shares-admin they are still there, but in Nautilus they are not?
<chelz> r3za: wc -l. do "man wc" (without the quotes)
<cwillu> zetheroo, is this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<chelz> brijith: try doing "ping 127.0.0.1" then do ctrl+c
<zetheroo> llutz: well yes ... but its useless at being inovative in itself ... if it looks through the config files and detect an issue it can do nothing about it
<chelz> brijith: and pastebin what happens
<zetheroo> cwillu: fresh install
<r3za> chelz: what ? can u tell step by step ?
<cwillu> zetheroo, /etc/default/grub I believe
<chelz> r3za: it will tell you how many lines there are in a file
<r3za> chelz: like that wc -l. do "reserve"
<silidan> chelz: this is the funny thing: formatting to fat32 plug out plug in -> rw -> copy files to it ok -> plug out plug in -> acces with thunderbird ok -> quit thunder bird plug out plug in -> read only
<r3za> chelz: i want line counter in folder ...
<frittmann> cwillu: I have the Live CD booted up and I'm in a Terminal window
<cwillu> zetheroo, actually, a simple update-grub should redetect the drive names
<chelz> silidan: fat32 has no permission support so i'm really not sure what would cause this permission issue. unless there's a truecrypt volume with improper permissions or similar thing in the mix.
<brijith> chelz: http://pastebin.com/m11a0b72f
<zetheroo> cwillu: nope to both ... sorry
<r3za> chelz: i want line counter in folder ...
<chelz> r3za: please try to say what you want a different way
<silidan> chelz: i never ever had somethign to do with truecrypt as far as i can remember
<chelz> r3za: do you want to count how many items are in a folder?
<brijith> chelz: you can see a ^C is in it ....
<cwillu> zetheroo, I don't understand how you've got anything using raw device names in the first place; the default install has used uuid's for years now
<r3za> chelz: i want to count all file in a folder ..
<chelz> brijith: that is the same way it look for me. that is normal.
<zetheroo> cwillu: well that is what I thought as well
<chelz> r3za: including dotfiles or just visible? and do you want the total data amount or the item count?
<XTC> how setup unrealircd auto start on restart ubuntu?
<zetheroo> cwillu: ok ... I changed perms on the grub.cfg file ... and edited it ... rebooted and its working
<zetheroo> cwillu: so much for the documentation .. it would be so simple if they said that that is all you need to do
<brijith> chelz:1 minute I will sent  you the out of same thing from a ubuntu 9.04 mechine
<frittmann> cwillu: your first instrction was "mount /dev/whatever" how do I know what "whatever" is meant to be?
<r3za> chelz: no , just visible ( i have a project in php lan , and i want to know line count ) ...
<zetheroo> cwillu: but I am curious as to why my system is not using UUID's
<cwillu> zetheroo, the permissions didn't screw themselves up :p
<chelz> silidan: you might check if the output of "mount" changes between when you first get write support after formatting then after you plug it in
<freaky[t]> is there any good download manager for gnome which integrates into firefox? oO
<chelz> r3za: you want to know the line count for all files in a folder, including subdirectories?
<chelz> freaky[t]: DownThemAll! or FlashGot
<r3za> chelz: yes
<cwillu> frittmann, /dev/whatever is whatever the partition device is for the root drive
<cwillu> frittmann, probably /dev/sda1
<zetheroo> cwillu: should they have?
<freaky[t]> chelz, hm thank you :)
<macromike> i have an IBM Thinkpad T60 model 1951-BT2. when i click restart or type sudo reboot my ubuntu 9.10 pc shuts down instead.  can you please help me?
<frittmann> cwillu: thanks. Don't assume I know anything and we'll get along fine. :)
<cwillu> zetheroo, run "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and give me the link
<chelz> freaky[t]: i also recommend JDownloader for oneclick sites, but it's not endorsed by ubuntu at all
<freaky[t]> chelz, hm ok thank you
<brijith> chelz: check http://pastebin.com/m4d63a20e
<cwillu> frittmann, every piece of hardware currently usable in your system is reflected as a device file in /dev somewhere
<disappearedng> Hey I keep getting xchat attack any idea how I can prevent this?
<zetheroo> cwillu: its really nothing though ... no big changes ... just changed a single letter in 3 places
<chelz> brijith: what is not right there?
<sheytan> How do i enable KMS in 9.10?\
<r3za1> chelz: how can i do that ?
<chelz> r3za1: just a moment
<brijith> chelz:in the pastebin I sent just now you can few blank prompts at the end
<chelz> disappearedng:  /umode +C and /umode +E will help along with /ignore *!*@* DCC
<cwillu> sheytan, buy a computer with intel integrated video :p
<r3za1> chelz: sure
<freaky[t]> pastebinit is a nice tool :D
<brijith> chelz:tell how to get those
<cwillu> sheytan, the driver support isn't quite there for ati, and is a ways off for nv
<sheytan> cwillu: got one ;p
<brijith> :)
<chelz> brijith: either just pressing enter or ctrl-c
<cwillu> sheytan, then you should already be using it
<sheytan> cwillu: after install it doesn't work. did even x updates-nothing ;/
<disappearedng> ok thx chelz
<cwillu> zetheroo, I saw the bit where you said its fixed, I just want to see what it's actually doing
<cwillu> sheytan, define 'doesn't work'
<chelz> r3za1: are they all .php files?
<brijith> chelz:that what I am saying when I press ctl + c I am getting  http://pastebin.com/m6079c2c7
<frittmann> cwillu: I just used File Browser to look in /dev but there is no /sda anything in there.
<sheytan> cwillu: can't enable desktop effects
<r3za1> chelz: .php .css .html
<cwillu> sheytan, that's a different problem
<zetheroo> cwillu: I just changed all the entries of sdb to sda .... :)
<chelz> r3za1: are there any other files in the folders besides those?
<cwillu> sheytan, kms has nothing to do with acceleration
<cwillu> zetheroo, could you just pastebin the file? :p
<chelz> brijith: oh that's strange. well just pressing enter will have to do i guess.
<zetheroo> cwillu: sure
<sheytan> cwillu: can you help me with it anyway?
<chelz> zetheroo: you probably should use UUIDs whenever possible
<r3za1> chelz: what ? dear chelz i cant understand english well
<zetheroo1> cwillu: this is me on the desktop now
<cwillu> sheytan, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zetheroo1> cwillu: I would really like to ... no idea how though
<chelz> r3za1: in the folders, are there any files you do not want counted in the line count?
<cwillu> zetheroo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<brijith> chelz: I usually press ctl +c to cancel the prompt that having some commads typed partially
<zetheroo1> cwillu: its coming mate :)
 * cwillu stamps his feet
<jaspion_me> r
<chelz> brijith: well now you'll see that ^C and know you pressed it, so it's kind of informative
<r3za1> chelz: no , i want count all file
<sheytan> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m3719d709
<r3za1> chelz: i dont want count images
<r3za1> chelz: :D
<cwillu> sheytan, thanks, one second
<sheytan> cwillu: ok
<brijith> chelz:oky
<zetheroo1> cwillu: haha ... here you go then :) http://pastebin.com/m97b3f79
<nic1> kostkon: download done
<silidan> chelz: this procedure is reproducable, thunderbird fucks up my acces to the usb stick, no write support (besides editing of files i created), and there is no change in the mount output
<bazhang> silidan, watch the language
<brijith> chelz:another doubt.... do you know how to install turbo gears
<kostkon> nic1, ok
<silidan> bazhand: ok thunderbird beats the shit out of my usb stick
<dvd_> Hi. A quick question about cron. I used it with success in 8.04. Now in 9.10 I have zero joy, no matter what I try. No task I set up will run. Is there a showstopping problem with cron in 9.10??
<brijith> chelz:in Ubuntu 9.10
<chelz> r3za1: mk one sec
<bazhang> silidan, no cursing at all; please desist
<cwillu> sheytan, anything odd about your setup?  could you disable (sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.off) your x config file and try it again?
<cwillu> sheytan, (will require a restart)
<r3za1> chelz: sure ...
<chelz> silidan: yeah that is some kind of crazy bug
<salmonix> Hi there, can I start live CD without any X? I need only console.
<r3za1> chelz: im back in a second ...
<sheytan> cwillu: will try ;)
<chelz> brijith: http://www.turbogears.org/2.0/docs/main/DownloadInstall.html
<cwillu> zetheroo, give me /etc/default/grub
<zetheroo1> cwillu: ok .. a sec
<sllide> can someone help me connecting something with pybluez?
<brijith> chelz:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315117you
<andi__> guys, does ubuntu 9.10 hv problem with internet connection?
<sllide> oh noes
<sllide> wrong chan
<andi__> wireless to be specific.
<brijith> chelz:two weeks ago when I tried i got that error
<r3za1> chelz: ok , im here
<chelz> brijith: http://groups.google.com/group/turbogears/browse_thread/thread/6dde3a2eebc478fb
<frittmann> cwillu: this is the error message I am getting... "mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<chelz> r3za1: i almost have it
<silidan> chelz: i am not sure can this be caused by the usb stick beeing used before as a bootable device with ubuntu live on it?
<zetheroo1> cwillu:  http://pastebin.com/mf64a107
<cwillu> frittmann, do "ls /dev/sd*", and pick one that seems reasonable
<cwillu> frittmann, if it doesn't work, try another that seems reasonable
<pacman69> anyone know how to prevent a partition from auto mounting on boot?
<zetheroo> cwillu: back in 2 min :)
<pacman69> I looked in fstab and it's not even listed !
<sheytan> cwillu: i'm back and ... nothing ;/
<cwillu> sheytan, give me a fresh pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cwillu> sheytan, this isn't a multimonitor setup is it?
<brijith> chelz:thanks .... Let me try it out ... :) hope it will work
<chelz> r3za1:  find /PATH/TO/DIRECTORY -iname "*.php" -or -iname "*.css" -or -iname "*.html" | wc -l | grep total
<sheytan> cwillu, no.
<sheytan> cwillu, http://pastebin.com/m45559611
<r3za1> :D
<r3za1> wow
<sheytan> cwillu have to go for a while, be right back
<r3za1> chelz: wow , wait , im checking :D:D:D:D
<chelz> silidan: i don't think so. i'm pretty sure that partition table thing would overwrite that. you could try dd-ing zeros to the beginning of it just to be sure
<om26er1> i want to install lubuntu but i don't want lubuntu applications in gnome-session. is there any way to do that?
<chelz> r3za1: make sure you put in the proper path to the dir
<pacman69> anyone know how to prevent a partition from auto mounting on boot?
<chelz> pacman69: remove it from /etc/fstab
<silidan> chelz: can you explain more detailed that dd-ing zeros thing
<cwillu> sheytan, what happens if you run "compiz --replace"?
<chelz> pacman69: or just remove "auto"
<om26er1> pacman69: no partion automounts until you set it to in fstab
<frittmann> cwillu, I went through all of them. It didn't let me mount /dev/sda5 as it is the swap partition, everything else came back with the same error message as before.
<cih997> hi, how to check what is turn on that causes http://localhost says "It works"? I can't find apache process and binary, lampp is stopped. What else could it be?
<cwillu> frittmann, what's the exact command you're typing?
<cwillu> cih997, lighthttp
<chelz> silidan: dd writes directly to a device. so for example you could do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=1M count=1" to write 1 megabyte of zeros to /dev/sdx
<r3za1> chelz: sure
<pacman69> it's not listed in fstab! it's appears as '%', it's from a oracle vm install (ocfs)
<cih997> cwillu: how to check if it lighthttp?
<frittmann> cwillu: I'm typing "mount /dev/sda1" without the quotation marks.
<nic1> silidan: what is arch linux?
<chelz> pacman69: you might try checking with the oracle folks since that is pretty custom
<silidan> nic1: in that case better not conider it
<silidan> nic1: yet#
<Vampire_> cih997, type "lsof -i -P | grep :80" then you know the process id, then you can do "ps aux | grep <process id>" and you know which process it is
<pacman69> no worries chelz! Thanks!
<chelz> nic1: it's a linux distribution other than ubuntu.
<chelz> pacman69: good luck. that custom stuff is hard to decipher sometimes. :)
<chelz> tkmsr: still there?
<cwillu> cih997, netstat -pl|grep -i tcp
<zetheroo> cwillu: back
<chelz> erm
<chelz> nvm
<chelz> dang macromike left
<cwillu> frittmann, are you root?
<cwillu> frittmann, if you're not, you need to do sudo mount ...
<om26er1> what can i do to prevent lxde apps to be visible in gnome menus?
<chelz> macromike i'm sorry you left :(
<frittmann> cwillu: I booted the Live CD, so I am logged in to the terminal as "ubuntu"
<r3za1> chelz: no its not working :(
<chelz> om26er1: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<cwillu> frittmann, which has no bearing on you using sudo :p
<chelz> r3za1: please pastebin your output
<om26er1> chelz: ok
<chelz> r3za1: well please pastebin all of the terminal
<r3za1> chelz: sure , wait
<frittmann> cwillu: should I just do a "sudo -s" first?
<cwillu> frittmann, only if you can stand on one foot while patting your head and rubbing your tummy
<banskt> hi
<chelz> !hi | banskt
<ubottu> banskt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<banskt> i am trying out irssi ... having problems in connecting secure channels
<silidan> chelz: i think the problem might be the stick itself, it seems broken, as now i tried that thing in windows and get tha same behaviour, only that windows tells me that the profiles file is damaged
<silidan> chelz: i need to verify this tough..
<chelz> silidan: that very well could be. i've seen stranger things out of dying flash drives
<r3za1> chelz: please check your im
<chelz> silidan: you could try copying an ubuntu iso over then verifying the md5
<chelz> r3za1: i got it ;)
<Narc> Hello folks. Anyone knows how to delay compiz launch at boot in Karmic, because the splash fading effect is affected by compiz. I know, I'm shallow... Thanks
<cih997> Vampire_, cwillu: thx for help, it was Firefox and its cache ... ;)
<frittmann> cwillu: I used "sudo mount /dev/sda1" and it came back with "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/6d6f8498-5af8-41e6..."
<silidan> chalz: thanks for the hint didnt think about that again
<alazyworkaholic> I'm trying to boot from a ssd while keeping / on a non-bootable sd card. I was told to add mmc_core mmc_block sdhci sdhci-pci to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules in the livecd then run /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib -u     I read man update-initramfs.distrib & didn't see anything about the .distrib part of the command. Is that part necessary? What would change if I ran only update-initramfs?
<banskt> frittmann: have you tried unmounting /dev/sda1 ?
<anarcap> A question for all of ubuntu gurus...
<cwillu> frittmann, so substitute /media/6d... for /mnt in the rest of the lines :p
<frittmann> cwillu: aren't you ready to give up on me yet? :) I've been running Linux for a total of two days now.
<cwillu> frittmann, I have to run right away, sorry :p
<kqoytughbx> pg]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<sllide> what is ^= ?
<kqoytughbx> kagrhejjenfeufr3ji8urj8otu8fu8fuhjfhghgh  guhuthvf fgughfyyygg fyh7fyh7fgfr7rggyurgfyg7gt
<kqoytughbx> ]
<cwillu> frittmann, incidently, the tab key is your friend (type /me<tab for a demo)
<frittmann> cwillu: no probs, thanks for trying. I will come back and pester for more advice once I am out of Ubuntu-nappies :)
<cwillu> sllide, in what context?
<sllide> led ^= cwiid.LED4_ON
<anarcap> actually, I have an xchat question first. How can I change the text color of my posts? I can barely read them.
<luciash> heya ppl
<dAnon> why does the "save to x configuration file" button never work for me?
<dAnon> in nvidia settings
<dAnon> where is the common sense?
<sllide> oh wait
<bradpitt> dAnon : failed to parsed?
<sllide> again the wrong channel :/
<chelz> anarcap: Settings -> Preferences -> Colors
<cwillu> sllide, looks like python, it's an operation assigned back to the original
<sllide> ye i know
<sllide> oh
<sllide> thanks :)
<dAnon> Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<anarcap> chelz: Yeah, i tried that.
<luciash> upgrade to karmic looks really good and works nicely for me except one thing: my external monitor output scripts stopped to work properly :(
<chelz> dAnon: try "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<luciash> this is my bash script: http://paste-it.net/public/i1091de/
<Spixx> dAnon do this run the program nvidia-settings > test.txt?
<luciash> any ideas ?
<dAnon> is it Ubuntu developers fault or badly written driver interface?
<anarcap>  chelz: my posts still show up grey
<dAnon> it should be all possible to set via interface if we want Ubuntu to be "for people"
<anarcap> Doh! Never mind. Chelz: Thanks
<dAnon> I installed Ubuntu on both my parents notebooks
<chelz> anarcap: :)
<anarcap> I have a question about flash plugins. (I'm new to linux/ubuntu)
<chelz> dAnon: parents should be using LTS releases
<dAnon> why so?
<chelz> anarcap: when you try to watch a flash video it should walk you through installing what you need
<chelz> dAnon: because they are the most stable
<chelz> luciash: are you sure you still need them?
<dAnon> chelz I think 8.04 is a bit too old and could not support some things
<dAnon> gonna wait for 10.4 with that
<PhantomLink> wtf happened?
<luciash> i noticed VGA and LVDS changed to VGA1 and LVDS1 but it didn't help... the result is "black screen" on both with mouse cursor on VGA1 and reduced horiz space to some 200px of movement and i cannot get back other way than system hard-reset
<Narc> Someone knows why the fading effect after login is ugly and delayed when Compiz/Effects are enabled and how to fix it ? Thanks a lot.
<PhantomLink> i bring my computer out of sleep and I have 9999999 DCC requests trying to send me bounceattack.txt
<chelz> dAnon: parents don't always need 'the latest'. but yeah their call.
<PhantomLink> ;_;
<sheytan> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m503462fe
<chelz> luciash: have you tried a livecd and/or not using the script?
<cwillu> sheytan, Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2562' found  is your answer :p
<cwillu> sheytan, chipset with known issues;  search bugs.launchpad.net for that string if you want to know more
<dAnon> chelz gksudo nvidia-settings did it for me, why have it in system>administration when I can't even change resolution from there?
<luciash> chelz: how can i achieve that without xrandr ? i get the same unusable screens when i just connect external monitor without even launching the script
<cwillu> sheytan, it's possible to force it on anyway, but you're playing with fire then
<anarcap> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 x64 (love it). I have the version of firefox that came installed w/ ubuntu 9.10 (3.5.5 w/ updates). I installed the flash plugin for x64 bit at the adobe website (.dev package). It installed fine, and I can watch flash vids, but they tear a lot. Movies play fine with no tearing, but flash vidoeo tears on hulu, youtube, etc. I was wondering if I should uninstall the adobe flash plugin and install flash another w
<anarcap> ay. (Maybe like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259102)
<chelz> dAnon: some tools aren't applicable to a certain install. these are bugs and need to be worked out. you could try making a brainstorm item for this.
<cwillu> dAnon, nvidia's driver can't be integrated into our tools in any sane fashion.  For any other setup, (well, probably not fglrx either), the admin tool works perfectly well
<chelz> luciash: where did you get the script?
<sheytan> cwillu: will take a search, thanks
<sheytan> cwillu: it's a school pc ;/
<luciash> chelz: i wrote it myself... worked perfectly in Jaunty
<luciash> chelz: i have hp mini with intel graphics here if that matters
<anarcap> I've been reading about flash on ubuntu all over the ubuntu forums and elsewhere, and it seems like there are at least 3 or 4 different ways and different plugins for flash. What about restricted extras, or gnash, or medibuntu (or whatever it's called)??
<luciash> is there some bug introduced regarding intel graphics in karmic ?
<dAnon> anarcap adobe sucks on linux, I love 9.10 64bit too, so bloody fast :D
<chelz> anarcap: try removing the adobe version and installing the one in the official repos
<dAnon> chelz is there a 64bit flash plugin in repos?
<anarcap> dAnon: I hate flash, wish I didn't have to use it for hulu.
<cwillu> anarcap, just do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras".  If that doesn't work, then investigate the other options
<chelz> luciash: oh, well i was going to suggest consult the place you got the script from. if not using the script means the monitor is unusable, then yeah i guess you have to fix the script
<chelz> anarcap: run that after uninstalling adobe's flash
<dAnon> cwillu for some reason ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't contain flash player
<dAnon> in 9.10
<PhantomLink> i'm on 8.19
<luciash> chelz: i just noticed only using the xrandr to list the current setup works but trying anything else with xrandr results in both screens unusable :(
<PhantomLink> 8.10*
<PhantomLink> how long do i have to upgrade?
<anarcap> chelz. How do I go about uninstalling my current flash plugin? The one I downloaded from adobe?
<blunt> nass
<dAnon> anarcap rename it or move somewhere/delete it
<chelz> anarcap: check adobe's site for uninstall instructions
<blunt> alguien controla el aircrack-ng? necesito ayuda con la inyeccion de pquetes
<luciash> seems it's not trivial to fix... i will try dig harder on the net if i can find some alternative for Karmic
<blunt> hi, someone can help me with aircrack-ng ?
<Spixx> blunt: no
<llutz> blunt: aircrack-ng.org
<chelz> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<blunt> thx
<Spixx> blunt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
 * banskt has a few good friends. man, info, /usr/doc, tlpd & google.
<cwillu> dAnon, ubuntu-restricted-extras does install flashplugin-installer, yes
<cwillu> dAnon, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<PL|Snoozing> !freeformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blunt> gracicas Spixx, llevo dos dias mirando documentacion y no consigo dar con lo que busco...
<llutz> banskt: but they were rarely visited by others :(
<Spixx> blunt: Das sint gut aber ich do not understand spanish :P
<anarcap> dAnon - cwillu - chelz - do you think installing from restricted extras, or from the repo, will be better than Adobe...? Or, is it just 'worth a try'? :)
<philipdahlstrm> I'd like to use the ubuntu wallpaper with the water and the small bridge on my Mac computer. Is there any where I can get the image file?
<blunt> Spixx: sorry, iǘe been looking for aireplay-ng solution in forums for many days but i cannot find the solution yet... thanks anyway
<anarcap> chelz: Uninstall flash instructions at adobe site are for windows and OS X :(
<cwillu> anarcap, do what I said, until such time as it doesn't work :p
<Server__> How set UnrealIRCD to start on boot?
<Spixx> blunt: there are a site called offensive security they have a video guide to aircrack
<blunt> how i go to another channel? where do i put the command?
<blunt> Spixx: thx
<Spixx> blunt: http://www.offensive-security.com/backtrack-tutorials.php /j #CHANNEL
<luciash> chelz: well, i just tested and "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 720x400" command works, so it must be problem with setting up the external monitor only
<glick> i must say, some things about koala dissappoint me
<Server__> blunt, /join #channel
<glick> they took out a lot of customization options
<glick> like the ability to choose and change the login screen theme
<chelz> luciash: there might be a new way to get it working
<glick> what the heck
<glick> why
<blunt> thx everybody
<anarcap> cwillu: gotcha ;)
<cwillu> glick, because gdm was completely rewritten to address fundamental issues
<glick> empathy isnt nearly as polished as pidgin
<anarcap> cwillu: So should I move my .adobe/flash_player directory? And
<kostkon> philipdahlstrm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/0.30/+files/ubuntu-wallpapers_0.30.tar.gz
<chelz> anarcap: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes.pdf there should be uninstall instrucitons in this
<Server__> Spixx,
<Server__> How set UnrealIRCD to start on boot?
<xirong> how to remove user from terminal?
<glick> i thnk in some areas it lacks the polish of previous distros
<Spixx> Server__: if in graph check for "System > Preference > Startup Applications and just add it there
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<sportsfreunde> test
<philipdahlstrm> kostkon: Thanks a lot!
<luciash> chelz: maybe there's some auto-magic detection now trying to set it up itself when vga cable is connected and it fails... any idea where this could be switched off ?
<jongbergs> xirong: sudo deluser --remove-all-files
<jongbergs> xirong: sudo deluser --remove-all-files <username>
<Spixx> But that starts it when login. if you want it to boot under init.d you have to add a script to the right runlevel folder.
<EvaLuaTe> I have a usb 2.0 hdd, to which I'm trying to copy some files to (with nautilus). When I start copying it starts at about 14-15MB/s, but then it slowly decreases and remains stable at around 2-3MB/s. Any idea why the speed is so low or if there is any way I could increase it?
<shajiprabhakar> raid 5 config howto
<dAnon> I hate adobe and mozzila so much
<chelz> luciash: you can open up System Log and see if anything is happening when you connect it
<jongbergs> !raid | shajiprabhakar
<ubottu> shajiprabhakar: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<anarcap> chelz: Thanks for pulling out the PDF. I really appreciate it. However, the instructions point me to a directory that does not exist on my machine:: Delete libflashplayer.so binary and flashplayer.xpt file in directory /home/<user>/.mozilla/plugins/
<chelz> EvaLuaTe: the speed is dependent on the device in question
<anarcap> chelz: I don't have a plugins directory under .mozilla
<qdb> 9.10 i386 disk works in amd64 computer. hm. did work 9.04 or 8.10?
<cls`work> anarcap: create it
<chelz> anarcap: in a terminal "locate libflashplayer.so"
<EvaLuaTe> chelz: it's a new drive, I guess the speed shouldn't be _this_ low...
<dAnon> why does opera not work with flashplugin alternative
<dAnon> ?
<chelz> EvaLuaTe: you could try testing it on other machines to see if it's specific to your ubuntu machine
<qdb> as i know 8.10 or 9.04 i386 did not work in amd64 computer.
<vesper_> can someone tell me if it is possible to use opera to watch embedded flash videos, I can watch videos on youtube but not if they are embedded else where, it works fine in firefox but i would prefer to use opera. i have the flash plugins installed including the restricted extras
<llutz> qdb: they did
<anarcap> chelz: I do have a libflashplayer.so in my downloads directory (USERNAME/downloads). I believe I linked the libflashplayer.so to firefox via some command in order to get it working.
<qdb> thank you, llutz
<napster> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<shajiprabhakar> thanks ubottu
<qdb> i think but amd64 ubuntu disk do not work in i386 computer, is it so, llutz
<llutz> qdb: right
<EvaLuaTe> chelz: but, what really made me wonder, was the fact that it starts at around 14-15MB/s and stays there for a couple of minutes (1-2GB) and just then it starts decreasing. I guess the drive speed shouldn't be the problem in this case, as it can very well support fairly high speeds over a couple of minutes...
<qdb> thank you
<anarcap> chelz: I have a bunch of libflashplayer.so files on my machine after doing "locate:
<anarcap> as it turns out, I do have a mozilla/plugins dir.
<anarcap> chelz: my mozilla/plugins dir is under /usr/lib
<anarcap> chelz: should i delete all instances of my libflashplayer.so ??
<cls`work> anarcap: those are systemwide.. you can also just mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins and move it there.. will work just as well
<BeardedChimp> When I plug in a firewire camera ubuntu (jaunty) creates a /dev/raw1394 device however it is root:root as opposed to root:video where can i set it such that in the future the device is created with group video?
<chelz> anarcap: yes
<xirong> how to go rescue mode in 9.10
<llutz> BeardedChimp: create/change udev-rules
<chelz> xirong: select Safe Mode in grub on boot
<xirong> chelz: there is no option in 9.10 for safe mode
<chelz> EvaLuaTe: using a terminal tool called "bonnie" you can test speeds
<anarcap> chelz: So, just to confirm. Delete them all? PS. is there a command I can use to delete all of those files system-wide?
<silidan> hi, i just made myself an ubuntu 9.10 64bit usb live system with unetbootin, the problem is i need to verify the integrity of this thing how can i do this? (it boots directly to the live session)
<BeardedChimp> llutz: Ta, i looked in /etc/udev/rules.d but there was no pre-existing rule for it, do i have to create one manually?
<llutz> BeardedChimp: i think so
<anarcap> chelz: sorry, still learning CLI :(
<EvaLuaTe> chelz: ok, i'll try that. If the speed should be higher than the actual transfer speed i'm experiencing now, is there anything I can do to get nautilus to transfer at those speeds?
<chelz> anarcap: sudo rm `locate libflashplayer.so`
<xirong> I cannot find safe mode of rescue mode when booting up from 9.10
<dAnon> anarcap I recommend you to download GNOME Commander :) It is easier to work on files with graphical interface :P
<chelz> EvaLuaTe: nothing that i know of. everything is set to make transfers as fast as your machine can handle. :)
<chu_> How can I change what speed my CPU runs at in Karmic? Interested in saving a little battery life perhaps :)_
<silidan> chelz: i just made myself an ubuntu 9.10 64bit usb live system with unetbootin, the problem is i need to verify the integrity of this thing how
<anarcap> dAnon: Thanks, I will DL it now.
<cwillu> chelz, anarcap, noting that locate's database only gets updated daily, unless you run updatedb by hand
<chelz> xirong: hold down the Shift key during bootup. and select "recovery mode"
<luciash> chelz: yep, i will try to catch it... thank you
<xirong> chelz: thanks.
<chelz> luciash: good luck :)
<zzorn> Hi, how do I find out which process is bound to a specific port?
<llutz> zzorn: netstat -tulpen
<zzorn> llutz: thanks!
<dAnon> anarcap then you'll only need to go into File>run Gnome Commander with admin rights and you can work with files however you please
<llutz> zzorn: maybe grep for your port
<xirong> how to add user in command terminal?
<cwillu> zzorn, netstat -pl | grep -iE "tcp|udp"
<zzorn> ok
<llutz> xirong: adduser
<luciash> chelz: the thing which sucks is every time i try it i have to hard-reset the machine :(
<GobiTheGoblin> Hi guys, any recommendations on lightweight desktop recording?
<cwillu> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<GobiTheGoblin> thx =)
<chelz> luciash: restarting x doesn't work?
<chelz> GobiTheGoblin: i've heard very good things about xvidcap
<luciash> chelz: nope, the keyboard doesn't react
<luciash> even alt gr + sys rq + k doesn't help
<xirong> llutz: error "Only one or two names allowed"
<GobiTheGoblin> chelz: thanx, ill try it out.
<chelz> luciash: perhaps write a script that does your options, then resets them after 30 seconds
<llutz> cwillu: no need to grep, netstat -tu does that
<Server__> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<anarcap> dAnon - Yeah, I'm looking at it now. But can I do a rm on a file that has multiple copies system wide? "rm libflashplayer.so" ? Or would I have to navigate to each instance of the file and delete each one by hand. In that case the GUI would be slower, right?
<llutz> xirong: "man adduser" or use useradd
<chelz> anarcap: sudo rm `locate libflashplayer.so`    will do it
<mikebeecham> I wonder if anyone can help me...I cannot stream WMV in my ubuntu package??
<anarcap> chelz: Yeah, I know, I caught you earlier. dAnon was telling me about GNOME commander.
<legend2440> luciash: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<mikebeecham> I can play the same videos within the same webpage on my Windows and Mac machines, but not Ubuntu
<chelz> xirong: adduser seems to be what you want. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<chelz> legend2440: he says even the magic sysrq keys aren't working, so i'm assuming his kb just doesn't work
<rlo> Hi... in /etc/apt/sources.list, what's the difference between "universe" and "multiverse"? TIA
<legend2440> chelz: oh ok
<luciash> chelz: yep, but i fear that even my script commands aren't applied as i think about it more... because it happens after few seconds i connect the vga cable i first thought it is the script which i launched a second later... but probably it was just some delay
<tsimpson> rlo: universe is community maintained free software (open source), multiverse is community maintained non-free software (usually closed-source)
<luciash> legend2440: i have it already but it doesn't work after i connect the external monitor... my keyboard is not usable anymore
<anarcap> chelz: it appears that adobe air also uses this file... npwrapper.libflashplayer.so to be specific. Couldn't delete that one.
<rlo> tsimpson: thanks
<chelz> anarcap: that's fine
<X-Seti> interesting, I have a problem
<vesper_> can someone tell me if it is possible to use opera to watch embedded flash videos, I can watch videos on youtube but not if they are embedded else where, it works fine in firefox but i would prefer to use opera. i have the flash plugins installed including the restricted extras
<chelz> just install flash from the official repos
<anarcap> chelz: how can I update my locate database to check to make sure I delete all of the instances of libflashplayer.so?
<chelz> vesper_: the opera web site has no mention of a way to fix that issue?
<X-Seti> every day about this time my servers gone down, on the logs it shows bounce attack, using ftp, file being sent to me over irc etc..
<chelz> anarcap: unless you installed any in the last day, you got them all
<bradpitt> vesper_ : what about dailymotion.com?
<chelz> anarcap: to update your database you run "updatedb" though
<anarcap> chelz: No, I installed the libflashplayer.so like 4-5 days ago.
<vesper_> chelz: I've had a look and I can't see anything, I am not partilcularly computer savvy though so i could have missed something. I shall look again
<Ascavasaion> Why is the server so slow?
<anarcap> chelz: How long does it take to updatedb?? Should I bother doing it now?
<X-Seti> i didnt know ubuntu can be taken down like this
<luciash> chelz: "sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep VGA" gives me some idea... i will try disable EDID
<vesper_> bradpitt: yes i can view that fine in opera
<yacc> How does that encrypted home directory in Ubuntu work?
<chelz> vesper_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-opera-web-browser-in-ubuntu-including-flashjava-plugins.html
<tsimpson> X-Seti: it's not ubuntu, it's the server your client is connected to being flooded
<bradpitt> Ascavasaion : what server?
<chelz> X-Seti: you just need to set some simple settings
<unimatrix> How do I enable KMS on the radeon driver in Karmic?
<chelz> X-Seti:  /umode +C and /umode +E will help along with /ignore *!*@* DCC
<epinky> !encrypted| yacc
<ubottu> yacc: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<tsimpson> chelz: +C and +E won't help at all
<vesper_> thanks chelz, I tried that already and it doesn't seem to have worked
<tsimpson> chelz: those only block messages sent directly to you, not to a channel (which is how these attacks are done)
<chelz> tsimpson: doesn't hurt
<X-Seti> chelz, its not only the ircd i run, its the other services, ftp and ssh are being hit too
<X-Seti> theirs an exploit in the ftpd
<yacc> epinky, so what happens with programs accessing my home directory when I log out?
<anarcap> dAnon: How long does updatedb take?
<napster> How to get the names of users on my system...?
<napster> currently logged in
<sipior> napster: "w"
<chelz> napster: "users" (withouts quotes"
<Dream-Ubu> i created a live usb via unetbootin and, latest live gave me the 10.04 installer - tad annoying also when i try to install restriced it stops and claims theres another system processs running
<chelz> Dream-Ubu: try rebooting
<napster> sipior: chelz I mean trough all protocols telnet,ssh...will those work..?
<epinky> yacc: when you logout  pam-encfs will unmount your homefolder using encfs and all the files saved here will be encrypted. "more /usr/share/doc/libpam-encfs/README"
<sipior> napster: yes.
<Dream-Ubu> chelz: i did n it didnt work :P
<yacc> epinky, so all long running stuff needs to be outside of the /home directory.
<napster> sipior: chelz Thank you :) 'w' is much verbose...ty
<mikebeecham> I wonder if anyone can help me...I cannot stream WMV in my ubuntu package through Firefox??  I have installed xine, and the restricted package, but still no go??
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<bazhang> Dream-Ubu, 10.04?
<Dream-Ubu> bazhang: unetbootin - latest live
<yacc> epinky, another thing, ecryptfs is setup inside pam, right? (I ask that because I tend not to use Gnome nor the other mainstream desktop environments.)
<zvacet> !hi | luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> Dream-Ubu, you surely mean 9.10
<shajiprabhakar> fully transparent proxy howto
<Dream-Ubu> bazhang: it gave me the installer for 10.04 (probs just the GUI side) but, yeah confusing
<napster> shajiprabhakar: squid
<shajiprabhakar> yes
<brotherchan> ibus sometimes cannot start, what can I do?
<epinky> yacc: well not "inside"  I prefer to say "behind" PAM
<luckymurali> How cam I freeup my Memory(RAM)
<luckymurali> *can
<yacc> behind?
<luckymurali> please tell me
<yacc> inside a PAM module?
<anarcap> chelz: I successfully deleted all of the instances of libflashplayer.so (except for adobe air version). THANKS!!! So, now I just install flash from the repository? Which one? Restricted Extras? PS. Is restricted extras the same as multiverse?
<napster> luckymurali: ?
<bazhang> luckymurali, open a terminal and type top ; see what is using ram
<Dream-Ubu> bazhang: if you dont belive me make a live disc, it gives the 10.04
<haenet4> sherlyturangan
<bazhang> Dream-Ubu, I did just the other day and got 9.10
<epinky> yacc: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-pam-works
<Dream-Ubu> bazhang: this was 2 days ago
<shajiprabhakar> fully transparent squid proxy howto
<jcrawford> hey guys do i have to install anything to get the ability to ssh into my machine or is all that installed by default with the base install?
<chelz> anarcap: i'm not sure about the repos, but yeah you just install flash player in synaptic
<brotherchan> Hi, pls help : http://paste.ubuntu.com/321439/
<napster> !squid
<chelz> jcrawford: you need to install ssh
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<jcrawford> chelz, any specific packages?
<chelz> jcrawford: just "ssh"
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid shajiprabhakar
<jcrawford> ok installing now
<tomodachi> napster: tinyproxy might be something easier to setup, if its a simple proxy you want
<chelz> jcrawford: also might think about running a firewall, or ssh on a nondefault port, or some kind of portknocking, or only allowing publickey auth
<luckymurali> http://pastebin.ca/1676271
<anarcap> chelz: flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin-installer ?? nonfree is the "transitional package"
<jcrawford> chelz, i have my router which only allows certain ports to this machine :)
<aLeSD_> hi all
<shajiprabhakar> thanks bazbang
<shajiprabhakar> thanks ubottu
<anarcap> cwillu: Which flash plugin should I install? From synaptic, or another?
<luckymurali> Here I am not able to find which application is taking more RAM
<anarcap> Has anyone tried gnash for flash?
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, ubuntu-restricted-extras will install the right one
<napster> tomodachi: Its not me shajiprabhakar
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, gnash is making progress, but it's nowhere near 'just works'
<chu_> If I run update manager, and its offering a partial upgrade, should I do it? Would it be safe by now? :p
<bazhang> luckymurali, open a terminal and type top and take a a look
<brunoscunha> karmic is not detecting my cd/dvd drive on a HP/Compaq 6910P. What can I do to have it detected?
<zvacet> anarcap:  try flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - are the restricted extras the same as the multiverse repo?
<luckymurali> bazhang,I did like it
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, yes
<luckymurali> but no application is taking this much of RAM
<bazhang> luckymurali, and what were the culprits, ie those using most ram
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, ubuntu-restricted-extras installs flash, java, mscorefonts, and some other odds and ends,
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, oh, and codecs :p
<luckymurali> there is no application taking greater than 250 MB of RAM
<bazhang> luckymurali, are you using compiz
<luckymurali> some Cache I think
<anarcap> cwillu - zvacet - chelz - Thanks. Giving it a shot...hope it plays without tearing. I believe I already have a buttload of codecs installed (I did that through CLI after I installed 9.10)
<zvacet> anarcap:  ubuntu-resrticted-extras is metapackage witch install java,flash,fonts... search for it in software center
<luckymurali> ok what is compiz
<luckymurali> ??
<cls`work> !compiz | luckymurali
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, next time just install ubuntu-restricted-extras, it'll install basically everything extra you typically need
<ubottu> luckymurali: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<bazhang> luckymurali, the desktop effects, such as wobbly windows and the like
<zvacet> !compiz
<anarcap> zvacet - according to software center I already have Ubuntu Restricted Extras installed.
<luckymurali> ok
<luckymurali> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<luckymurali> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, then you should already have flash installed, unless you deleted something by hand :p
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - Looks like I already have restricted-extras installed - according to software center.
<luckymurali> when i type compiz i m getting the message like this
<kossan> Anybody that know how to restart gnome quickly?. I don't think it's normal that the volume control applet takes 565.1mb of ram =)
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, in a terminal, run:  sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-installer
<zvacet> anarcap:  then you should have flashplugin-nonfree installed to chech in synaptic
<bazhang> luckymurali, how much ram do you have total
<luckymurali> * GB
<Argos> hey dudes wsup
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - according to package manager I DONT have flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin-installer installed.
<luckymurali> 8GB
<Argos> luckymurali, how are you
<luckymurali> Its telling 4GB used
<bazhang> luckymurali, and how much is being used
<anarcap> I may have installed the restricted extras minus flashplugin
<zvacet> anarcap: install it then
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, that's not possible :p
<luckymurali> Argos, fine
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, packages don't let you pick and choose their explicit dependencies like that
<Argos> great
<bazhang> luckymurali, are you using 32bit or 64bit ubuntu
<luckymurali> 64 bit
<Argos> anyone in here a Gurun in ubuntu??
<luckymurali> server version
<luckymurali> 9.04
<Argos> Guru
<bazhang> Argos, ask a question; if someone knows they will answer
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, feel free to keep poking me, although I may not respond too quickly
<luckymurali> bazhang,Is it bug???
<Argos> ok..
<bazhang> luckymurali, is what a bug
<luckymurali> :)
<zvacet> cwillu_at_work:  I had problem with ubuntu -restricted-extras it doesn't install java so I think something is going on with that package
<luckymurali> releasing Memory
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - Thanks. I can assure you synaptic says I DO NOT have flashplugin installed, and Software Center has a green check-mark by Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<Argos> iam getting a this message.."Amd unsupported drivers"
<cwillu_at_work> zvacet, the package doesn't do anything, it just depends on other packages.  I can assure you that it does install java, unless you've installed something else beforehand that claims to fill that dependency (in which case I have little sympathy for you :p)
<alazyworkaholic> What's the difference between running /usr/sbin/update-initramfs & /update-initramfs.distrib?
<cwillu_at_work> bah, make a liar of me.  They're using 'recommends' instead of proper 'depends'
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - "Ubuntu restricted extras is installed on this computer. It is used by 1 piece of installed software"
<del_diablo> Hello, does anybody know if there exists a comparision of the radeon  and radeonhd driver that is of the current status?
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, <cwillu_at_work> bah, make a liar of me.  They're using 'recommends' instead of proper 'depends'
<Argos> beers for the person who get its right..ehehe
<luckymurali> sorry DC
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, try "sudo aptitude --with-recommends install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Ascavasaion> Why is the server so slow?
<Ascavasaion> Shit
<cwillu_at_work> !ohmy | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<zvacet> cwillu_at_work:  I know what I'm talking about I'm not new in Ubuntu and for the first time ubuntu-restricted-extras didn't install all packages I installed java from synaptic after that
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work -- Ok, here goes.
<cwillu_at_work> zvacet, anarcap, try "sudo aptitude --with-recommends install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Argos> friends romans ubuntu gurus lent me your ears...
<cwillu_at_work> zvacet, anarcap, <cwillu_at_work> bah, make a liar of me.  They're using 'recommends' instead of proper 'depends'
<bazhang> Argos, please stay on topic and explain what you are trying to do.
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work : ... Done
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work : Thanks! I'm going to test it now
<Argos> ive installed ati drivers in ubuntu..and ive got this message "Amd unsupported drivers watermark bottom right of screen?
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - should I have shut down firefox first?
<mikebeecham> Does anyone have a fix for Firefox not streaming WMV through flash in Karmic?
<luckymurali> bazhang,abiba@ubuntu:~$ sudo echo1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<luckymurali> bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: if its through flash then its a flash issue
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - Firefox says "Additional plugins are required to play all of..."
<talntid> hi all. can someone help me with networking? i have an install of ubuntu, but can't ping the gateway... or anything..... i *think* everything is setup right, but obviously something is off, because it doesn't work...
<talntid> ip address, broadcast, gateway are right, and routes are added
<nile> ping 192.168.1.1
<talntid> and netmask
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work -- PS. I did mention I'm running 64bit right? (I don't know if that matters at this point.)
<nile> exit
<talntid> ping times out
<ActionParsnip> talntid: tried traceroute
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: ok, so this is getting me closer...is there anyway I can get wmv through flash to play?
<Argos> ActionParsnip, hi
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: not sure, you can convert the files to flv
<talntid> no traceroute, can't install it...
<alazyworkaholic> What's the difference between running /usr/sbin/update-initramfs & /update-initramfs.distrib? How can I verify that /boot/initrd.img-* has been made to include mmc_core mmc_block sdhci and sdhci-pci?
<talntid> this is a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> talntid: can from your install cd ;)
<talntid> yeah
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: I just want to be able to get onto a website, click 'play' in the embedded video window and watch what it plays!!
<talntid> but i don't imagine a traceroute will show much
<ActionParsnip> talntid: add the CD as a software source, you can then install the app
<talntid> it can't even ping the gateway
<talntid> which would be the first stop
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: not sure, could be a flash based thing to connect to a vlc / mplayer stream (maybe)
<ActionParsnip> talntid: indeed
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - should I have shut down firefox first? Firefox says "Additional plugins are required to play all of..."
<ricdanger> hi there
<mikebeecham> I've got the link for the video ActionParsnip and have put that into both MoviePlayer AND VLC, but still nothing
<ricdanger> anyone knows how to lock all the entries in grub2?
<ActionParsnip> ricdanger: just never install any other kernels
<talntid> this is so odd...
<ActionParsnip> ricdanger: you can pin the version of linux-image and you will never get a kernel update
<rocha> join #blackmetal
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: no, you play the video normally in vlc etc, then you will need to code a flash based app to connect to the stream (if you can find one)
<Argos> iam getting this message " Amd unsupported hardware watemark"
<ricdanger> ActionParsnip, I want to lock the entries. Not lock the default. I don't want anybody to edit my entries and get root access when they like
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: if your flash is working and you want to connect to a wmv / flash stream then it is down to the streamer to configure it right
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - should I have shut down firefox first? Firefox says "Additional plugins are required to play all of..." - flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer are not installed stlil
<qdb> hello. is there grub reinstaller in ubuntu 9.10 alternate as it was in 9.04. and is grub different for 32 and 64 bit processor: can i recover grub of 32 bit installation with 64 bit alternate cd or recover grub of 64 bit installation with 32 bit alternate cd?
<talntid> Any ideas people?
<ActionParsnip> ricdanger: grub changes when you get a new kernel, thats the only time it changes (or when you remove one)
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: that sounds like's going over my head...what would the streamer be in this case...the website?
<ricdanger> ActionParsnip, I want to LOCK editing. Like the "lock" thing on grub-legacy.
<ActionParsnip> ricdanger: i see, not sure, i'd look in this link:
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | ricdanger
<ubottu> ricdanger: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ricdanger> no, nothing there
<vagoth> Hey, Why can't I install VLC Media Player from the LiveCD? I know it will be destroyed but thats not a problem for me atm
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: yes, its their responsibility to make it work, if your flash is ok then its the streamers deal, flash is flash
<ricdanger> I can't even undestand how canonical ships a grub that doesn't allow locking editiing
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: ok
<ricdanger> anybody can get to my pc, edit the entry and get root
<mikebeecham> it doesn't help, but thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> ricdanger: they can using recovery console option, then choose root
<ricdanger> ActionParsnip, grub-legacy supports password protection on that entries. grub2 does not support that
<ActionParsnip> ricdanger: log a bug then
<ricdanger> this is not a bug. it's a feature. regression on grub... what a nice move
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work -- pokin' ya again.
<ActionParsnip> ricdanger: you can use grub1 if you wish
<ricdanger> no savedefault, no lock, no password protection :(
<anarcap> Does anyone know how it is that I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed by not flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin-installer ??
<ricdanger> ActionParsnip, yeah... I know. But I actually like some features of grub2
<mrXX> serious problem help needed, this morning i boot up my ubuntu and the windows no more have to buttons to maximize, minimize like that
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: dpkg -l | grep flash    will show you
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: that is the windows decorator, are you using desktop effects?
<mrXX> ActionParsnip yes
<mrXX> Actionparsnip but i dont remember doing anything like that
<vagoth> How do I add a universe mirror to my sources.list?
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: gues how i knew ;), try turning them off: alt+f2     then type:  metacity --replace
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - grep: will: no such file or directory.
<ActionParsnip> vagoth: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     uncomment the lines which have universe in them
<vagoth> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: its all one command
<mrXX> ActionParsnip You are the man dude, that worked like magic, do u know what i must have done?
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, sorry, the boss gets my attention before you :p
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, it's fine that you did it with firefox open, but you'll have to quit firefox and reopen it before any changes take affect
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: you need to run ccsm and maybe add the windows decorators there, you have disabled desktop effects right now, you can try: compiz --replace    see if they are back, but ccsm has a mention of window decorators
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - thanks. Yeah, it says flashplugin-installer 10.0.3218ubuntu1 - so I guess it's installed. But about:plugins in firefox does not show a plugin for flash.
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: i'd ask in #compiz tbh
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, re: 64bit, in theory u-b-r should still work (it should install the 32bit version with a wrapper iirc, although they might have the 64bit alpha packaged up)
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work -- yeah, yeah, not problem. You said I could keep poking you, so I did :)
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: thats package is no good afaik, try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<vagoth> ActionParsnip, Worked, is there a reason why universe is commented on the live cd?
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - I restarted firefox and about:plugins does not show a flash plugin
<ActionParsnip> vagoth: no idea fellah
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: if you have any gnash stuff installed too, remove that
<anarcap> ActionParnip - in that order? thanks
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, the main reason to stick with 'proper' packages is that you then get the benefit of bug fixes and the like;  workarounds have a tendency to grow stale and then break on the next major upgrade, which causes all sorts of fun when people forget that a workaround was a applied and come in here saying "!@#!$ lucid broke my flash!" :p
<vagoth> ActionParsnip, Rearranging my harddrives so i need to watch something while parted does its work xD
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: its all one command
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, goodie :p
<ActionParsnip> vagoth: nice :) hahaha
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: copy the entire command and paste it, it will run concurrently
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - Yeah, I know what you mean.
<mrXX> ActionParsnip but thats crazy dude, all my desktop effects are gone as well!! (the compiz room is silent and no replys), is this a virus or something?
<vagoth> ActionParsnip, According to people here, I am Obsessive jus because i hate my hdd'd out of order, as in sda1 on the end of the disk, sda3 at the start
<vagoth> hmm, how do i check to see how much memory is left?
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: no, just bad settings. If you run: compiz --replace    you will get the effects back but maybe no window decorators
<epinky> vagoth: top?
<ActionParsnip> vagoth: free -m
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - what is "non-free" all about?
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: the plugin itself is free as in money
<vagoth> lol, 62MB
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: but its not free as in open source
<Anton2508> Help! How to register a nick in mirc?
<ActionParsnip> vagoth: much of the used will be disk cache
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, are you still working on ActionParsnip's instructions?
<ActionParsnip> !register | Anton2508
<ubottu> Anton2508: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Anton2508> thx
<Anton2508> !register | Anton2508
<ubottu> Anton2508, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: adobe's flash is free as yu dont pay for it but its closed source and only adobe can code / improve it
<fluke> can someone help me with a parition problem pls
<vagoth> -/+ buffers/cache, whats that mean?
<fluke> partition*
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work -- well. I just finished the instructions. Again, I left firefox open on accident. I'm not sure if that matters ActionParsnip
<talntid> hi all. can someone help me with networking? i have an install of ubuntu, but can't ping the gateway... or anything..... i *think* everything is setup right, but obviously something is off, because it doesn't work...
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: yes it does, you need to rerun the browser to reload the plugins
<talntid> ip address, broadcast, gateway are right, and routes are added
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, it does
<talntid> Any ideas people?
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: make sure no other firefoxes are open with: ps -ef | grep fox
<brunoscunha> karmic is not detecting my cd/dvd drive on a HP/Compaq 6910P. What can I do to have it detected?
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - So "Non-Free" as in "closed".
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: bingo :)
<MsTegan> I have something which I assume is an easy problem.  How do I make my programs minimize to my bottom panel?
<epinky> talntid: cables checked?
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: nvidia drivers are also free to use but are not open so are not free in that sense
<talntid> multiple times, epinky, router checked too
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - So do I have to run the install again with firefox closed, or just reload the browser.
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: an example of a free flash is gnash, it is open source and free to use
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: close all the firefoxes
<anarcap> Yeah, I've heard of gnash
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: then rerun, the plugins will be reloaded
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, firefox just needs to be completely closed and restarted, the install doesn't have to be redone
<epinky> talntid: try to flush iptables
<anarcap> ActionParsnip -k
<talntid> no change, epinky
<talntid> I can't even ping 192.168.1.1
<ricdanger> is it possible to install grub instead of grub2?
<epinky> talntid: is there ping on loopback?
<ricdanger> (I know I can downgrade it after installation, but I wonder if it is possible to do it on install)
<talntid> ping lo?
<epinky> talntid: 127.0.0.1
<talntid> yes
<cwillu_at_work> ricdanger, not trivially, although anything is possible with enough work
<epinky> talntid: is there ping on your ethernet address?
<talntid> yes
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: better??
<dstaubsauger> hi, i've got an adapter cable for serial2usb. the device shows up in lsusb - how do i know which device file represents the device connected to the adapter?
<epinky> talntid: other computer can ping gateway?
<talntid> yes
<talntid> all other pc's work perfect
<MsTegan> Can anyone help me?  I can't see my minimized programs and have to use alt+tab.
<diddy> Is grub2 beta software?
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - hold up....testing
<ActionParsnip> MsTegan: right click the bottom bar -> add item
<cwillu_at_work> dstaubsauger, it should be /dev/ttyUSB0
<ActionParsnip> MsTegan: then add windows list
<dstaubsauger> cwillu_at_work: thx, i'll try
<epinky> talntid: what's its name, I mean eth0 , eth1, ath0?
<talntid> eth0
<epinky> talntid: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<MsTegan> ActionParsnip Thanks :D I knew I was just missing something! All the best
<talntid> did, still no ping
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<epinky> talntid: sudo iptables -F
<talntid> did, still no ping
<cwillu_at_work> dstaubsauger, also, there are symlinks in /dev/serial/by-id/ and by-path/ which may be useful if you have several devices
<epinky> talntid: do you have 2 NICS?
<diddy> What's up with the #linux channel? I can not get in.
<talntid> no
<cwillu_at_work> dstaubsauger, for instance, I routinely plug in 3 or more adapters that all have different devices attached that really don't like to be mutually confused :p
<chelz> diddy: they were getting spammed earlier. try registering your nick.
<luciash> chelz: "IgnoreEDID" didn't help but i figured it out somehow using the System → Preferences → Display
<diddy> chelz, ah. OK
<epinky> talntid: then it sounds to me like a damaged NIC ... really odd
<vagoth> Most likely my last question, is there a tool to format swap?
<luciash> chelz: thanks for hints
<chelz> luciash: it's working??
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - cwillu_at_work - I'm still getting tearing on hulu
<cwillu_at_work> vagoth, mkswap
<dstaubsauger> cwillu_at_work: thanks, but i've just one adapter - works perfectly now :D
<luciash> chelz: yep, i guess i can live with that i cannot set it using my bash scripts
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, still? :p
<talntid> epinky, works in my other ubuntu install, and in windows
<chelz> luciash: nice! heh working is the goal, gj :)
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, is this in fullscreen?
<luciash> chelz: yeah :)
<vagoth> cwillu_at_work, thanks mate
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, flash does their own rendering internally, they don't use x's video api's, which makes things... tricky...
<chelz> btw hulu desktop for ubuntu/fedora has been out since oct 06, and it works quite nicely
<Finnish> How to make Canon Pixma MP550-printer to work ok?
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - no not full screen. just regular hulu player
<chelz> anarcap: try hulu desktop
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: have you installed / configured video drivers?
<epinky> talntid: no idea man, if it pings eth0 then it's not about drivers neither kernel side
<chelz> anarcap: for other sites.. well.. you could try downloading the videos then playing them locally with a site like keepvid.com or using small-sized videos
<anarcap> chelz - I have tried hulu desktop...i'll try it again with these new plugins installed. It didn't fix tearing before, but who knows now.
<talntid> yeah... it really is very very very very strange
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, check your pm's
<chelz> i hear 64bit flash on fedora is supposed to be really good
<chelz> not sure how/why
<ActionParsnip> !ot | chelz
<ubottu> chelz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chelz> :X
<anarcap> ActionParsnip --- Re: video drivers. No I have not...perhaps that would help? I have an ATI Radeon x1650
<ActionParsnip> !ati } anarcap
<SuBsAm> is ther any program make recover to deleted files like win ??
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati } anarcap
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<cwillu_at_work> chelz, there's a native 64bit flash plugin coming;  an alpha is available which is actually quite good, which I think they've got packaged up
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip> SuBsAm: ^
<ActionParsnip> SuBsAm: easier to restore from backup though (asuming you have one)
<SuBsAm> ok but the file was in downloads in the decuments
<SuBsAm> is there make backup also ?
<vagoth> thanks for the help, i am almost ready to make the leap into linux and obliterate windows from the physical hdd (run a vm =P
<ActionParsnip> SuBsAm: you setup a backup yourself, no backup == data is disposable
<qdb> hello. if i installed ubuntu then windows then install grub2 with grub-setup or {grub-install with chroot} from live cd and then reboot does grub2 automatically find windows and add menu entry?
<klpt1> So... I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, coming from another distro. I've noticed that my computer has an awful lot of hard drive activity when I'm not using it. I'm sitting on my laptop right now, running Windows, but every few seconds I hear some disk activity from the Ubuntu box to my right. Is there a way to see what's causing all the noise?
<ActionParsnip> SuBsAm: you can use foremost to recover data but it isnt perfect, you should backup your important data
<mrXX> guys, how to check if a field in mysql has anyvalue at all or not in php?
<ActionParsnip> klpt1: when it starts, run: dmesg | tail    see if it gives any clues
<SuBsAm> ubuntu already make back up for me real data
<ActionParsnip> SuBsAm: then restore it if you have a backup
<klpt1> ActionParsnip: good thought, will do.
<klpt1> ssh to the rescue...!
<SuBsAm> but i don't thinck that he make a pach up to ma decu
<ActionParsnip> klpt1: always :)
<anarcap> ActionParsnip -- which nVidia card should I buy then?
<anarcap> ubottu - which nVidia card should I buy?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Spixx> anarcap: random +8800 :D?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | anarcap
<ubottu> anarcap: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<klpt1> oh shit ActionParsnip - good call on checking dmesg
<ActionParsnip> klpt1: whats the score?
<klpt1> there's segfaults out the wazoo
<bazhang> !ohmy | klpt1
<ubottu> klpt1: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ActionParsnip> wowsers
<SuBsAm> ActionParsnip how can i make restore to file ?
<Kerio> hello!
<dpy> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> SuBsAm: from your backups. i dont know how you have baked up. if you havent then you could try foremost in a liveCD environment but chances are its lost
<SuBsAm> ok ok
<SuBsAm> ActionParsnip may i have to ask u for another thing ?
<dpy> I want to spawn a X server on VT9, on normal distros I therefore add the line "9:5:respawn:/opt/bin/customX.sh" to /etc/inittab ...   Since ubuntu does not seem to have an /etc/inittab, how do I achieve the same in ubuntu?
<Kerio>  im connecting to my ubuntu desktop through ssh, starting up a cs server, i then disconnect. Is the gui then running?
<jrib> dpy: read the comments in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf in the [servers] section and then update your /etc/gdm/gdm-custom.conf appropriately
<Kerio> i have no screen connected
<SuBsAm> ActionParsnip can i ?
<dpy> jrib: i don't want to use gdm
<dpy> jrib: I want control of whatever I start on the VT myself
<dpy> is this not possible in ubuntu?
<dpy> jrib: where do the getty's get started on the VT1-6
<klpt1> so, there are segfaults and a lot of other things that don't look happy in there http://pastebin.org/54821
<ActionParsnip> SuBsAm: ask the channel
<jrib> !upstart > dpy
<ubottu> dpy, please see my private message
<klpt1> but nothing that's happening at the same frequency as all of the hard drive chatter, which is about once every two seconds
<jrib> dpy: you'll have to read the example jobs in upstart I assume
<Anton2508> !help register
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help register
<Pholious> is there a way to increase the size of /home without using CDs and stuff? just by a terminal command or an application etc
<Anton2508> !register | Anton2508
<ubottu> Anton2508, please see my private message
<dpy> jrib: tnx
<jrib> dpy: no problem
<anarcap> Spixx - Re: Random +8800 -- Are you suggesting any card greater than the 8800 series?
<brunoscunha> I installed opera deb package, but it does not shows up
<SempreFi> www.badjojo.com
<SempreFi> haha
<om26er> brunoscunha: run from terminal then
<Spixx> anarcap: yes, depending on what you want to do. A simple +40$ card would suffice
<brunoscunha> om26er: sorry but how?
<anarcap> ubottu - yearh, I've looked through all of the nVidia listed cards on ubuntu website, but to be honest that list isn't very helpful (particularly for a noob)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SempreFi> hello all
<epinky> Pholious:if /home is a separate partition you can try with LVM
<om26er> brunoscunha: if its installed then and not in menus. try typing opera in terminal
<SuBsAm> hello
<SuBsAm> i just install ubuntu inside win ?
<SuBsAm> do u thinck that i must install the root
<Pholious> epinky: ok ty
<ActionParsnip> klpt1: try reinstalling the mythbackend
<ActionParsnip> klpt1: or get a later version (if one exists) of a ppa / compile
<SuBsAm> hi
<Spixx> anarcap: Ubottu is a bot, the HCL will tell you that most nvidia cards are supported.
<anarcap> Spixx - it sucks, bc I have a $60.00 ATI card I bought last year at this time. :( BUT, I will buy a new nVidia card in a heart beat if that is the issue.
<SuBsAm> hi
<cwillu_at_work> wow, I typed man git fetch by mistake, and it worked!
<brunoscunha> om26er: thanks, but shouldn't it appear in menu. I presume as it was a deb package it would show in the menu
<klpt1> ActionParsnip: yeah, i'm just going to disable it. i had no intention of running mythbackend on this computer. i installed the frontend and didn't realize that apt installed the backend to go with it
<Spixx> anarcap: what exactly is the problem?
<SuBsAm> haaaaaaay
<klpt1> though it is troubling that it's segfaulting. it has no business doing that
<Spixx> anarcap: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<Spixx> there is the HCL list for ATI graphic cards just Ctrl+f for your card
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, I don't know for a fact that an nvidia card will affect tearing on flash;  specifically, I get tearing on some sites, and I use nothing but nvidia and intel
<SuBsAm> hi all any body can help me plz ?
<klpt1> also, any idea what those audit messages from mysqld are for?
<anarcap> Spixx - video, DVD, Compiz, they all work great. The only thing that doesn't work right is Flash. It tears while streaming from hulu/youtube, etc.
<klpt1> anarcap: have you turned on compositing vsync?
 * cwillu_at_work wonders is there's a bug on that, actually
<Spixx> anarcap: what version are you using, sometimes a purge and install from the site will do the trick
<anarcap> Spixx - my video card is not listed in that ATI list.
<Spixx> what card you got?
<SuBsAm> hi
<Spixx> SuBsAm: this is a support channel if you have a question ask it: also Hi!
<SuBsAm> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<SuBsAm> i asked and no body answared me ?
<Spixx> Ask again
<SuBsAm> ok
<Spixx> There are many posting in this chat and sometimes we miss stuff :D
<Jimi_Neutral> what is this bounceattack.txt file i keep getting all about?
<nibbler> SuBsAm: ask your question. dont ask for general help etc.
<SuBsAm> i just installed ubuntu inside win , do u thinck that i must install the root ?
<jrib> Jimi_Neutral: are you still getting it?
<Jimi_Neutral> jrib, yeah
<anarcap> klpt1 - Yes, I turned on compositing vsync in compiz. I don't run compiz while I'm watching streaming flash because I get REALLY BAD tearing when I have compiz on. So I switch to metacity while streaming flash. Any suggestions?
<jrib> Jimi_Neutral: if the users are still on the network, /ignore them
<Jimi_Neutral> ok
<Spixx> SuBsAm: you have installed ubuntu via the windows installer?
<klpt1> anarcap: sorry, that's all i could think of. i assume you're running latest drivers and all of that junk
<anarcap> Spixx. What version of what? PS. I haven't installed any drivers for my video card at all. I'm just using whatever default drivers ubuntu has.
<Jimi_Neutral> jrib, ok, there are shed loads of them tho
<jrib> Jimi_Neutral: maybe ask #freenode for more help
<klpt1> anarcap: have you checked for proprietary closed source drivers for your card? what is it?
<SuBsAm> i but the cd in cd room and chose install inside the windows
<Spixx> anarcap: and why have you not installed the video drivers?
<klpt1> anarcap: those are usually massively better than the default drivers
<bazhang> SuBsAm, and what is your question
<Jimi_Neutral> ok
<SuBsAm> what is the root
<SuBsAm> ?
<gnufreex_> root is superuser
<SuBsAm> is this important to istall it
<Spixx> SuBsAm: Have you booted from the CD and are at the "harddrive" part?
<SuBsAm> if i install it
<bazhang> SuBsAm, what are you trying to do
<gnufreex_> You already have it
<SuBsAm> make problem with the win or not ?
<bazhang> SuBsAm, on a wubi install? no
<anarcap> klpt1 - I don't know waht the closed source drivers are.
<SuBsAm> ok do u c that the root is important ?
<chains> öl
<bazhang> SuBsAm, what are you trying to accomplish, please stop repeating and explain
<Spixx> SuBsAm: Im guessing you are about to install onto hdd and thus yes what root drive to use is important!
<gnufreex_> Closed source drivers are ones from your card manufacurer
<bazhang> Spixx, its a wubi install
<Spixx> ahh, then I'll shut up now :P
<SuBsAm> no no
<bazhang> anarcap, check in system adminstration hardware drivers
<klpt1> anarcap: so go through the system administration and preferences menus. i forget exactly where it is, but check for "hardware drivers"
<LindaJ> hello
<SuBsAm> i just want to know is the root pro is important for me or not
<anarcap> Spixx -- Sorry... ;)
<gnufreex_> if it ask you for root fylesystem, set '/' at mountpoint
<RobLikesBrunch> Is there anyway to check if a web page is up through terminal?
<SuBsAm> and how to install
<LindaJ> does anyone have any experience with using unetbootin?
<klpt1> anarcap:  it'll fire up a window that should let you know if there are any better drivers available
<klpt1> LindaJ: I used it this morning
<Spixx> LindaJ: yes
<bazhang> SuBsAm, this is from inside windows, correct?
<RobLikesBrunch> I want to check if http://localhost.com is running...how would I do this through terminal?
<klpt1> LindaJ: i used it to turn my flash drive into a boot disk
<SuBsAm> bazhang good man
<Spixx> RobLikesBrunch: http://localhost you mean?
<anarcap> Spixx which xorg is 9.10 using?
<SuBsAm> bazhang why ?
<LindaJ> Spixx: I just install a linux live cd to my usb, using the lates unetbootin on windows vista
<Spixx> okay?
<klpt1> it was really easy. i plugged in my boot disk, fired up the program in windows, pointed it to my flash and to the ubuntu iso
<bazhang> SuBsAm, why what
<RobLikesBrunch> Spixx, yes...sorry, I write .com out of habit.
<SuBsAm> why  correct
<klpt1> hit the button and waited. worked great
<anarcap> bazhang - klpt1 I don't have any hardware drivers listed.
<klpt1> i was really impressed
<Spixx> To check that it is alive from terminal you need to use lynx or similar
<SuBsAm> bazhang is there will make problem with win ?
<klpt1> anarcap: what video card do you have? you can check with "lspci"
<bazhang> anarcap, which card is that
<Spixx> Lynx then is a terminal browser :D
<LindaJ> Spixx:  However on booting the usb, I get something like "can't find kernel image" ... "Boot: "
<bazhang> SuBsAm, no it will not make a problem with windows.
<RobLikesBrunch> Spixx, so do you know how I can check?
<anarcap> ATI Radeon x1650
<LindaJ> Spixx: sorry forgot to say  syslinux actually starts, but it cant find my kernel on my live cd
<Spixx> Ahh, that error is because when installing the bootloader (grub) there are some fault at the menu.lst
<SuBsAm> bazhang man plz look with me
<LindaJ> Spixx: live usb
<anarcap> bazhang klpt1 ATI Radeon x1650
<klpt1> anarcap: there are absolutely third party drivers available for that
<anarcap> I know. I'm downloading them now.
<klpt1> anarcap: very good
<bazhang> SuBsAm, did you have any other questions related to your wubi install
<Spixx> RobLikesBrunch: I would if possible install lynx and then just in termnial write lynx http://localhost
<klpt1> anarcap: though there should be third party drivers available for that through the hardware driver manager
<SuBsAm> bazhang i instatlled ubuntu form cd  and chose install inside win?
<RobLikesBrunch>  Spixx, I was thinking that. Okay, thanks.
<SuBsAm> bazhang can i install the root or not ?
<Spixx> LindaJ: can you do "cat /PATHTOUSB/boot/grub/menu.lst > file.txt and push it up on a pastebin?
<bazhang> SuBsAm, right. and I told you it will not cause an issue with windows.
<klpt1> you might want to see if you can run glxgears
<klpt1> anarcap: glxgears or fgl_glxgears
<Szadek> hello buddies .I think there is a bug with nvidia-graphics 183** and kubuntu .I intalled ubuntu(gnome) ... and then installed all the restricted hardware ( one is nvidia 9600 gt ) , and then installed kubuntu-desktop using synaptic package manager ... then i rebooted and , after the boot progress finishes , it give me a black window ... kdm dont start ... maybe a kdm bug ??
<klpt1> anarcap: fgl version will come from having the radeon proprietary drivers installed. if that works, then downloading other drivers probably isn't going to help a great deal
<error404notfound> my system (karmic, upgraded from jaunty) always say  "The following packages have been kept back:  mplayer mysql-server mysql-server-5.0" anyway to upgrade those as well?
<SuBsAm> bazhang ok how can i install it and what can i do with it ?
<LindaJ> Spixx: yes thanks I will do that, didnt realize it was grub...
<bazhang> SuBsAm, you said you have already installed ubuntu. I dont understand what you are talking about.
<LindaJ> Spixx: mind you, Im on windoze at the moment... tryint to set up linux... I will use notepad :p
<Spixx> ;)
<anarcap> klpt1 - so what do you suggest? Install the ATI drivers?
<Spixx> hurrm
<SuBsAm> bazhang some program when i installed it asked me for root ?
<gnufreex> SuBsAm, its best for you to explain as why actualy you need, and what program is asking you for root. There is root in many diferent ways.
<bazhang> SuBsAm, use sudo
<SuBsAm> and i don't know what is root ?
<Spixx> SuBsAm: ahh use the password you setup for your user?
<anarcap> Spixx klpt1 bazhang - I searched for glxgears in synapitic and I have mesa-utils installed.
<bazhang> SuBsAm, type sudo before the command, then it will ask for your password: enter it.
<Spixx> anarcap: you need the restricted drivers
<SuBsAm> bazhang aha
<SuBsAm> bazhang aha
<anarcap> Spixx - what restricted drivers? I'm looking at installing the ATI Radeon drivers for my video card...are you saying I shouldn't do that?
<cankoy> error404notfound: apt-get dist-upgrade
<nubuntu> hi
<Spixx> LindaJ: because I've had the problem that the installer in windows made a mistake and was pointing towards the wrong path eg not the right root(X,X)
<nubuntu> anyone can help me?
<fujimitsu> ubuntu9.10 becomes highly unstable while using program/game secondlife(snowglobe viewer)
<nubuntu> i have a live usb with nubuntu
<Spixx> anacarp: when in gnome: System > administration > hardwaredrivers do a search there
<gnufreex> szadek, why you do not use jockey (hardware drivers) to install 185*** ?
<bazhang> nubuntu, that is not supported here
<SuBsAm> root-system -bin ?
<DannyButterman> Hi there. Does someone know how to execute a command upon a gnome session opening ?
<Spixx> DannyButterman: System > Preference > Startup programs
<nubuntu> some can help me?
<nubuntu> please
<LindaJ> Spixx: here's the thing,  I am browsing my live usb, but the path you suggest doesnt exist... i.e. no /boot/
<firenze> hmm
<bazhang> nubuntu, that is not supported here.
<Spixx> LindaJ: wierd :S try and recreate it once  and see if that helps
<klpt1> anarcap: no, try running glxgears from a terminal
<klpt1> it's not a program you'll need to install
<LindaJ> Spixx: however I have the following...  /EFI/        /isolinux/        /LiveOS
<anarcap> Spixx - sorry I didn't see that last post at first. What should I search for in hard where drivers?
<nubuntu> i'd like to save files and programs in a live usb what i have to do?
<SuBsAm> how can i read arabic in flash chat ?
<Spixx> anarcap: should only be a search
<LindaJ> Spixx:  I do have /EFI/boot/grub.conf
<Spixx> eg nothing in particular because it will by itself find your card and install drivers
<anarcap> klpt1 - what is glxgears?
<DannyButterman> Spixx : but it's about applications, and I just want to mount a ssh directory
<anarcap> klpt1 how do I run it
<Spixx> LindaJ: Can you pastebin that?
<LindaJ> Spixx: yup
<Spixx> Maybe someone else can help Lindaj :D?
<klpt1> anarcap: it's just a simple little benchmark
<SingAlong1> hi all
<SuBsAm> in flash chat
<klpt1> anarcap: it's a simple way to see if you have hardware graphics acceleration
<Szadek> gnufreex .... i used jockey in ubuntu ( gnome ) to install the ndvidia driver , then i rebooted and all was good .. then i installed kubuntu-desktop and then that happened ... the only change made was kdm to default and the installation of kde too
<SuBsAm> Spixx in flashcaht
<Spixx> DannyButterman: either via rc.local or in your homefolder depending on when :D
<anarcap> Spixx - I can't do searches in the hardware drivers
<SuBsAm> Spixx  i can't read arabic
<klpt1> anarcap: so open up a terminal (accessories->terminal) and type in "glxgears" and press enter
<SingAlong1> I installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my netbook and installed emacs23 on top of it. However I dont like the GTK version of emacs and like the commandline version which can be started with "emacs32 -nw" instead of just "emacs23".
<Szadek> bazhang .. i know kubuntu is not supported , but the primary desktop envyromment is ubuntu ( gnome ) and it is hard to know if its ubuntu-desktop fault or kubuntu-desktop fault
<Spixx> anarcap: you might need to configure aptitude to run with restricted sources
<anarcap> klpt1 - ok. it's running
<SuBsAm> Spixx ican't read arabic in flashchat
<gnufreex> szadek, that is wierd, i thougt jockey installs 185 (that is what I use) and you say 183.
<bazhang> Szadek, sure kubuntu is supported
<LindaJ> Spixx:  http://pastebin.com/m3f0a528f
<Spixx> SuBsAm: is it a problem with the textencoding? or is it that you can't read arabic ?
<SingAlong1> But I went to the menu editor and changed the command to "emacs23 -nw %F" and the menu shortcut did not work.
<Szadek> gnufreex sorry , you are right it is 185.xx
<klpt1> anarcap: how many fps did you get?
<SingAlong1> how do i do it right?
<SuBsAm> i thinck form flash
<bazhang> Szadek, what is the issue, I missed it
<SuBsAm> i'm egyption and can read arabic
<anarcap> Spixx - when I pull up the hardware drivers window it doesn't list any drivers at all
<ScabbyMadman> SingAlong1,  emacs on a netbook...well  why not?
<anarcap> kplt1 oh, between 6099 and 7222
<klpt1> anarcap: your hardware drivers are working fine
<klpt1> if they were nonfunctional you'd get about 500-1000
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: ya i installed it but i want to start the command line version instead of the gtk version when i use the menu shortcut to start emacs
<anarcap> klpt1 - ok. So i don't have to install any more then, right? I have no hardware drives listed in the hardware drivers dialogue
<SuBsAm> Spixx can u resolve this ?
<gnufreex> Szadek, kubuntu works fine with me (8800GT), migt be some other conflict. Did you do something other unusal ?
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: so i went to the menu editor and changed the command of the shortcut from "emacs23 %F" to "emacs23 -nw %F". and it didnt work.
<anarcap> klpt1 - ps. how do I stop that test?
<Spixx> anarcap: System > Administration > Software sources > check so that Proprieatary drivers for devices is checked
<Szadek> bazhang ... i installed karmic .. and did the upgrades to solve kockeys bug of not recognizing the restricted hardware .. and after that , i used jockey and installed nvidia graphics driver 195.xx ( recommended ) .Then i rebooted and tested , all was ok , but , i installed kubuntu-desktop , and when i rebooted , after the kubuntu progress bar finishes loading ... it gave me a black window , kdm didnt start .
<ScabbyMadman> SingAlong1, not really sure I can help sorry....Im trying to imagine what the emacs window looks like on a netbook
<anarcap> klpt1 never mind, it figured it out
<anarcap> how to stop gears
<Szadek> damn keybord ... bazhang .. the driver is 185.xx
<Spixx> SubsAm: it might solve if you install the arabic language?
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: it looks the same :)
<klpt1> anarcap: yeah, that test should quit itself after five seconds. you can also ctrl-c it or just close it or kill it
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: but i love the command line version more than the GTK version.
<SuBsAm> i'm already installed it
<anarcap> Spixx - Proprietary drivers is checked already.
<ScabbyMadman> anarcap, ath tab keys the y ou back to the terminal then ctrl c
<SuBsAm> Spixx it's a flash problem
<cankoy> SingAlong1: try logout-login (I think those menus are cached in a session)
<ScabbyMadman> SingAlong1, havent had emacs installed for  a while
<Spixx> SuBsAm: Okay, you have arabic installed but it doesnt work in the flash apps?
<ScabbyMadman> lest see
<Spixx> LindaJ: check priv please
<anarcap> klpt1 - so you're suggestion that I NOT install the ATI drivers?
<klpt1> i think you already have them
<SuBsAm> Spixx ok how can it work ?
<klpt1> anarcap: but to be sure
<klpt1> try running fgl_glxgears
<SingAlong1> cankoy: well if they were cached they wouldnt start working if i changed it back to the default :)
<anarcap> klpt1 - So, to be sure I should install them?
<ScabbyMadman> SingAlong1, I actually do have emacs installed well wddya know?
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: i cant live without emacs.
<DannyButterman> Spixx : rc.local is executed upon gnome session opening and closing ?
<klpt1> anarcap: you can be sure by running the fgl_glxgears program
<ScabbyMadman> SingAlong1, are you emacs bins  links  to one single  file?
<anarcap> klpt1 - I tried to run it and it said it is not currently installed. Should I install it?
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: ?
<klpt1> anarcap: that's the version that ATI provides to be a slightly more thorough benchmark. it only shows up on your machine if you have the ati proprietary drivers installed
<anarcap> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Spixx> SuBsAm: I'm not exactly sure but perhaps if you check for it on google
<klpt1> anarcap: yes, do that
<Spixx> DannyButterman: nope upon boot, the other file is in your home folder
<ScabbyMadman> SingAlong1, can you run the emacs command from a terminal ?
<klpt1> anarcap: it seems like you got some hardware acceleration from the standard drivers, but without having installed the proprietary drivers
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: yes
<SuBsAm> Spixx k man 3 much thanx
<Szadek> gnufreex ... i guess maybe the change from gdm to kdm messed up things , do you have installed kubuntu-desktop on gnome ? maybe that change caused something , because i selected kdm to be default ... maybe i should try to let gdm default and see what happens ...
<ScabbyMadman> and what do you use as a command?
<DannyButterman> Spixx : you mean .bashrc ? isn't it about bash sessions ?
<hyperstream> is it possible to let ALSA work at the same time as PulseAudio server? (Basicly LMMS lags to crap on cpu usage, with ALSA selected it plays back with no max cpu loads - but i get no sound output (altho its being out putted))
<Spixx> DannyButterman: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-527713.html
<ScabbyMadman> SingAlong1,  and what do you use as a command to launch emacs from a terminal
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: ah i fixed it. it worked
<Spixx> that one might help you third or fourth response
<andres_> Hello..
<anarcap> klpt1 - ok. I hope this install works.
<ScabbyMadman> SingAlong1, what did yo do?
<andres_> I was wondering if someone could help to get ride off from my windows vista partition
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: i had to select "application in terminal" instead of "application" when editing the shortcut :)
<anarcap> klpt1 - it's installign the proprietary drivers? Or is it installing some other source of drivers?
<klpt1> anarcap: there might be some more useful information in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309925
<SingAlong1> andres_: just use gparted and delete it.
<andres_> aight
<andres_> thx
<klpt1> anarcap: I can't tell you for sure, i have nvidia cards. but it seems like it should be doing the right thing
<SingAlong1> andres_: np :)
<gnufreex> szadek, jes I also have Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu (via 'sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop') but I did not changed kdm to be default. I just left gdm
<Spixx> okay I'm off :C cya
<ScabbyMadman> SingAlong1,  right.....but if you were to run it from a terminal yourself it would be" emacs-no-x11" something like that
<chu_> Anyone used Hotwire?
<anarcap> klpt1 - I have the drivers from ATI website. I downloaded them. Should I have installed those?
<anarcap> klpt1 - I have the drivers from ATI website. I downloaded them. Should I have installed those?
<klpt1> anarcap: probably not, unless you have difficulty with the packaged ones
<gnufreex> anarcap, NO
<gnufreex> Drivers from ATI website are evil
<anarcap> klpt1 - OK. I tried to run fgl_glxgears again, but no bones. It says xlib: extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<gnufreex> just use jockey
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: emacs -nw
<klpt1> anarcap: it's been a while since i did the fglrx install thing. i had a compaq with an ATI card in it and I was using arch linux. it was a painful, unhappy process
<SingAlong1> ScabbyMadman: or emacs23 -nw
<klpt1> anarcap: and then the package maintainer gods for that distro added a package for it and life was good
<anarcap> gnufreex -- Why did you say NO?
<klpt1> anarcap: anyway, to deal with your problem
<klpt1> anarcap: you'll need to restart X after editing the configuration file to use the new driver
<klpt1> and then rerun fgl_glxgears
<waveshaper> how can I search for a file in terminal from the root of the disk search the whole disk?
<anarcap> klpt1 -- oh boy. How do I go about editing the config file?
<klpt1> waveshaper: "locate <file>" is pretty effective
<tomodachi> waveshaper: man find
<klpt1> anarcap:  so... this is a bit involved
<hyperstream> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_Willis> waveshaper:  locate command, or find command
<Szadek> gnufreex : i guess it is something with kdm .... i will try to let gdm default ... and see what happens ... thats the only thing i have different from you so maybe that solve my issues .
<anarcap> klpt1 - ok, no problem.
<klpt1> anarcap: there's an example in that thread i linked to you, but i can't vouch for its accuracy or efficacy
<gnufreex> anarcap, Drivers from NVIDIA and ATI are sites make problems. Just ones from repositories are good
<waveshaper> find doesnt give me any usefull feedback, testing locate
<Dr_Willis> waveshaper:  learn how to use find perhaps.
<waveshaper> haha
<waveshaper> thats what Im trying to do ;)
<Dr_Willis> find or locate - depends on what you are doing
<Dr_Willis> Locate uses a database of  the system - faster.. if its up to date
<klpt1> anarcap: it'll probably boil down to adding an extra "Module" line to xorg.conf and changing the "driver ati" line to "driver fglrx"
<Dr_Willis> find - often used in scripts and other special cases
<error404notfound> my system (karmic, upgraded from jaunty) always say  "The following packages have been kept back:  mplayer mysql-server mysql-server-5.0" anyway to upgrade those as well?
<klpt1> and then rebooting your computer
<anarcap> klpt1 - ok, can you be more specific? which thread? I got a bunch of links earlier from folks.
<klpt1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309925
<waveshaper> ok. what I want is simple. dir c:somefile*.* /s (from anywhere the terminal puts me when I open)
<anarcap> klpt1 -- the instructions on "BinaryDriverHowto"?
<klpt1> anarcap: here you go, this is probably a better link
<klpt1> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fglrx
<anarcap> klpt1 - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<klpt1> scroll down to the "3D acceleration section"
<klpt1> anarcap: that binary driver page is a little sparse on real info
<klpt1> anarcap: which is a problem i've found pretty endemic to the ubuntu wiki system. the articles are too short and there are too many different articles on sufficiently similar subjects that it's hard to find the one that actually has the information you really want
<anarcap> klpt1 - That page doesn't list Ubuntu Karmic should I just use Jaunty?
<klpt1> anarcap: the directions will be identical, it shouldn't matter
<klpt1> there's only a little bit more work you need to do
<alazyworkaholic> Installation didn't work. I have a ssd & sd card. I want /boot /home & swap on the ssd, / on the sd. Still using the live environment after install I added mmc_core mmc_block sdhci sdhci-pci to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules then ran sudo /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib -u
<klpt1> anarcap: so fire up a text editor
<klpt1> as root
<alazyworkaholic> then I did sudo cp /boot/initrd.img-* /media/SSDmountpoint/
<klpt1> anarcap: I'm a vim person, but most people seem to like GUI text editors these days
<hyperstream> How can i make the PulseAudio playback audio from ALSA Plugin ?
<guybrush> Hello everyone, I am using GRUB (the old one) and I'm trying to put WinXP onto the list although I I am not exactly sure what to write in the menu.lst .  Is there anyone out there familar with editing the menu.lst file?
<gnufreex> Guys, I have one stupid question. Do anyone know where is support chanel for ArchLinux. I can't find it :(
<klpt1> gnufreex: #archlinux is about the best you get
<lurra> 有人吗？
<bazhang> gnufreex, #archlinux
<anarcap> klpt1 there are 5 different sets of instructions for juanty here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<klpt1> gnufreex: what are you trying to do? i'm an archlinux user
<gnufreex> Thanks
<bazhang> lurra, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<gnufreex> trynig to install X
<alazyworkaholic> & when I tried to reboot xubuntu still couldn't find the root device, which should be the sd card, & put me into initramfs.
<bazhang> klpt1, please join him there then
<zetheroo1> whats apps can rip audio cd's to MP3
<Pholious> does anyone know where I can increase my /home here in lvm? http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/6834/screenshotlu.png
<zetheroo1> ?
<mitsos> hi
<ActionParsnip> !rip | zetheroo1
<ubottu> zetheroo1: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<bazhang> zetheroo1, many can sound-juicer amongst others
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: or grip
<ActionParsnip> !info grip
<ubottu> Package grip does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> ooh, weird
<lurra> what are you saying?
<bazhang> lurra, this is english only
<lurra> could you help me?
<smuggboy> Hello everybody, my problem is that " xloadimage " can't display images that are black&white (color depth = 1bit) - in this case i can only see a black area where the image should be. it seems to be  ubuntu specific problem (tried ubuntu/kubuntu 9.10 (i think 9.04 also)) in Knoppix 6 and Debian 5 is all ok.  anyone an idea?
<klpt1> bazhang: done
<klpt1> gnufreex: see you on #archlinux
<bazhang> lurra, for chinese support /join #ubuntu-cn
<klpt1> anarcap: sorry, I missed your last comment?
<lurra> oh ,I know!
<zetheroo1> bazhang: sound-juicer seems to be damaged in Karmic
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: theres grip on a repo here: https://launchpad.net/~kirkland/+archive/ppa
<klpt1> anarcap: so fire up your text editor in super user mode (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ... I think)
<zetheroo1> bazhang: freezes constantly and does nto work basically
<bazhang> zetheroo1, I just used it yesterday it worked fine
<EasyTUX> xloadimage
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info grip jaunty
<zetheroo1> bazhang: oh ok
<ubottu> grip (source: grip): GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-16 (jaunty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<ActionParsnip> yay!!
<gnufreex> klpt1, im in
<lurra> who are you?
<noren> hi all i need some advise to how to install a application
<ActionParsnip> noren: what app?
<bazhang> lurra, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<anarcap> klpt1 - not that didn't open up the right file
<noren> i had installed ffmpeg from source how can i cleanly remove/uninstall it from the system
<Pholious> does anyone know where I can increase my /home here in lvm? http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/6834/screenshotlu.png
<bazhang> lurra, offtopic chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<lurra> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> noren: the make file in the source may have a removal script, (if it doesnt) you could always installl from the repos, then uninstall
<lurra> I don't know
<anarcap> klpt1 - Ok I opened it in gedit, but the file is completely empty.
<anarcap> xorg.conf
<klpt1> anarcap: alright, that file seems not to exist anymore
<klpt1> anarcap:  http://superuser.com/questions/51248/where-is-the-xorg-conf-file-in-karmic-koala-ubuntu-9-10
<anarcap> klpt1 - ps. there are like 5 different sets of instructions for the launty install here:http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<klpt1> anarcap: it looks like i just showed my age... sorry
<paviles> hello all, good morning
<mitsos> re malakes!
<vavar> what was this bounce attack all about?
<paviles> is anyone familiar with edubuntu?
<noren> ActionParsnip, i happened to delete the ffmpeg directory it had created !!! will sudo apt-get remove ffmpeg will doo the job
<andres_> Hello, I was wondering if I am able to delete my windows partition even tho if I used windows to install Ubuntu.
<guybrush> for hd(0,0)   ---   what do the "0,0" represent?
<bazhang> andres_, wubi install?
<klpt1> anarcap: so in that link you sent me
<noren> i want to make a fresh install of the ffmpeg with h264 support
<andres_> yes
<KingOfTension> hey everyone
<klpt1> anarcap: i think you need to follow the instructions in 5.7.2.6 and 5.7.3.7 and 5.7.4.8
<ActionParsnip> noren: no, as its not installed as a package, if you install the package it will copy the packaged file over your compiled files, you can then use the remove command to remove it
<indus> can i use flash 9 on ubuntu 9.10
<indus> iam sick of flash 10
<indus> even flash 8 if possible
<ActionParsnip> indus: sure if you can find it
<anarcap> klpt1 - ok. I'll get on it. Will you be around to continue helping me out?
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya its in older releases
<noren> ActionParsnip, now how can i remove the ffmpeg cleanly, or if i reinstall a new latest version will it overwrite the previous version
<ActionParsnip> indus: if you are using 32bit you can try the alpha 10.1 flash
<indus> ActionParsnip: nah its 64 bit, but iam willing to try the wrapper
<indus> ActionParsnip: is it any good?
<ActionParsnip> noren: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ffmpeg; sudo apt-get --purge remove ffmpeg; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<hyperstream> How can i make the PulseAudio playback audio from ALSA Plugin ? (Its listed in the Applications tab - and is playing sound through the master output in LMMS(can see the noise level moving properly) but no sounds output
<klpt1> anarcap: not sure. i actually need to leave for work shortly
<noren> ahh thanks lemme try that out
<indus> ActionParsnip: ill install nspluginwrapper separately, then move flash 10.1 to /usr/lib/mozilla
<klpt1> anarcap: but to summarize, what you need to do now is just load the driver on X startup. it may do that automatically if you restart
<ActionParsnip> indus: not sure, i use the 64bit one, there is scope to make 64bit soon, some guy posted a guide up about installing flashplugin-nonfree then replacing the .so with the 10.1 one (32bit)
<anarcap> klpt1 - crap. Well, I just tried the first command and it told me: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<ActionParsnip> indus: it uses gpu instead of cpu for some stuff
<jago25> I need help here installing; Ubiquity is crashing and I can't download more than ~30mb and get the alt installer
<jcrawford> ok anyone here that can help me for a moment?  I have Dropbox, WhatPulse, Gnome-DO all in my startup applications and they are all checked.  However they do not start when I login or boot up the system.  I have to start them all manually every morning.  Why would this be happening?
<noren> thanks ActionParsnip will come back later to report what happened
<klpt1> anarcap: huh, that's probably not so good. do you know how old your video card is? i know ati is bad about retiring driver support for older products
<hyperstream> How can i make the PulseAudio playback audio from ALSA Plugin ? (Its listed in the Applications tab - and is playing sound through the master output in LMMS(can see the noise level moving properly) but no sounds output
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: make sylinks in ~/.config/autostart to the relevant items in /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: thats how i manage autostart, works in gnome nicely
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, shouldn't that be something the Startup Applications app does?
<jago25> jcrawford: sounds like a problem with gnome-session if you use gnome
<lurra> Who can help me to install  gdb?
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: not used it but i'd imagine so
<jcrawford> yea i am using gnome
<JoshuaL> I have a audio cd (legal) and I wanna rip it into MP3, what program can I use best to do so?
<anarcap> klpt1 - I bought it off the shelf at office depot this January.
<lurra> Thanks
<indus> i think ill use 8
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: there is no best
<ActionParsnip> !rip | JoshuaL
<lurra> I'm from China
<ubottu> JoshuaL: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<indus> ActionParsnip: many sites still work with 9 fine or with 8 too
<lurra> My name in lurra!
<klpt1> anarcap: so it should be new enough
<bazhang> JoshuaL, sound-juicer
<JoshuaL> ty ActionParsnip  and bazhang
<jcrawford> jago25, any idea what i have to do in order to fix this?
<bazhang> lurra, yes; what is your support question
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: there is no best, if there were the other projects would cease as noboy would use anything else
<anarcap> klpt1 - ATI claims to have linux 64 bit drivers for it on their website.
<jago25> JoshuaL: grip stands to me as the ones that has been around and commonly used to me, probably something better out there now but does me fine
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaL: there is no best anything ever, even ife is not best for some people
<klpt1> anarcap: try rebooting first, it may just be a detection issue
<klpt1> anarcap: if you installed new drivers and haven't unloaded old ones yet, that could be the problem
<ActionParsnip> *life
<JoshuaL> ActionParsnip, you are totally right
<JoshuaL> jago25, ty
<klpt1> klpt1: then try doing "modprobe fglrx" to load the kernel module, and then run the configuration tool
<JoshuaL> ill try sound-juicer :)
<klpt1> err, to anarcap, not myself
<klpt1> anarcap: anyway
<klpt1> anarcap: i need to leave, so i'm going to go idle
<anarcap> klpt1 - I still haven't installed any drivers for my video card
<anarcap> klpt1 Should I/
<jcrawford> i already have entries like this in the autostart folder Whatpulse.desktop
<klpt1> anarcap: that's what that xorg-fglrx package should have been
<anarcap> klpt1 hold up
<klpt1> anarcap: it should have been the driver for your video card
<anarcap> Should I try ati driver? or unloading ubuntu default driver/
<klpt1> anarcap: I would avoid installing anything off of the ati website until you've run out of ubuntu package options
<jcrawford> http://paste2.org/p/521912
<klpt1> anarcap: my last experience trying to compile their drivers and get them to work was a bit of a miserable nightmare
<klpt1> anarcap: granted that was five years ago and things have surely changed a bit since then
<jcrawford> so with those files in place the apps should auto start but they are not :(
<anarcap> klpt1 - I would go buy an nVidia card tomorrow if someone would tell me what card I should buy.
<anarcap> klpt1 - I guess anything after the 8800 series. or something.
<klpt1> anarcap: depends on what you actually need. it doesn't really matter that much so long as the card is supported under the new nvidia drivers
<jago25> Where can I get help on IRC with installing Ubuntu? (Ubuquity freezes for me)
<klpt1> anarcap: so unless you're doing serious 3D work in Windows, I wouldn't worry a whole lot about what specific nvidia card it is
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: if you symlink other desktop files to that folder, they will run at startup, the entries in your menu are held in /usr/share/applications   so to have gedit run at login you would use the command: cd ~/.config/autostart; ln -s /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop .      and it will run
<anarcap> klpt1 - I just want 0 tearing.
<ActionParsnip> jago25: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you run te CD verifier?
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, the issue is the desktop files that are there now do NOT auto start
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: kde has the same in ~/.kde/Autostart
<klpt1> anarcap: so i have no trouble with my nvidia cards, and they're all at least a couple years old
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: not sure about that, strange
<klpt1> anarcap: i would just get the cheapest nvidia card of the newest generation
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, that's why i am here trying to get assistance :)
<klpt1> anarcap: but i don't think yo uhave to do that
<anarcap> klpt1 - I can't figure out why I installed the drivers and my system still shows NO hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: ok lets have a hunt online, with my trusty helper, jeeves
<klpt1> anarcap: i think that's a hardware solution to a software problem
<anarcap> klpt1 - Whatever is EASIEST, in this situation, is the bets for me. I can't keep bothering people like you all the time.
<anarcap> ;)
<klpt1> anarcap: try this before buying anything http://arcterex.net/blog/archives/2009/11/05/moving_from_nvidia_to_ati_in_u.html
<anarcap> klpt1 synaptic shows that I have the ATI driver and wrapper installed
<klpt1> anarcap: so i frankly don't know what the wrapper is or what it does
<klpt1> anarcap: i'm not super familiar with the ATI driver anymore
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: might be this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294490
<Timderi> I cant find my wireless network, I tried to install a "windows". But now the entire wireless list is gone. (< The short version.
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: might be that  X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled   is false rather than true for each app, stopping them being addable
<Timderi> I am on "lan" right now
<zetheroo2> ActionParsnip: how do i tell it to rip to MP3?
<rlo> I forget to type "sudo" a lot. What's the simplest way to say "run the previous command I typed in, but put 'sudo' in front of it"? TIA
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo2: check the settings, change the encoder to lame
<anarcap> klpt1 - thanks for the link
<rrittenhouse> rlo, Its not sudo !! is it
<rrittenhouse> rlo, I cant recall as I always manually do it
<zetheroo2> ActionParsnip: there is Rip file format ... but it says something.wav
<ActionParsnip> Timderi: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the wifi chip in the product line, websearch that
<klpt1> anarcap: anyway, i have to leave for work... but best of luck! if all else fails, try a post on linuxquestions.org
<rrittenhouse> rlo, yeah thats it actually. Type sudo !! and it will execute the last command with sudo in front of it
<lajevardi> rlo: up arrow + home key + type sudo & it's security, you know! in the other way you can use root terminal.
<anarcap> klpt1 - thanks for your time, I really appreciate!!
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, no they are true
<rlo> rrittenhouse, just tried it - it works. Thanks!
<rrittenhouse> rlo, your welcome!
<rjune> Jeff__, Hello
<jcrawford> just looks like i am having the same issue as that guy is which is very odd why it would happen to only a select few
<klpt1> anarcap: no worries, i like to try and help
<codrinic> hello
<talntid> ActionParsnip, for future reference....
<talntid> realtek gigabit cards are buggy with 2.6.24, hence my problem
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo2: http://mirror.unej.ac.id/pub/artikel/bebas.vlsm.org/v17/au/csiro/datamining/debianbook/www-shtml/grip-config-mp3.png
<codrinic> whoo can help me with player 4 tv tuner?
<codrinic> whoo can help me with player 4 tv tuner?
<codrinic> whoo can help me with player 4 tv tuner?
<FloodBot3> codrinic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !tv > codrinic    (codrinic, see the private message from ubottu)
<talntid> codrinic, i would have helped you, but you decided to flood.
<bazhang> codrinic, once is enough
<zetheroo2> ActionParsnip: I don't even have the MP3 tab
<ActionParsnip> talntid: thanks, i always hit the HCL before any hardware purchase :)
<talntid> it is built onto mobo
<talntid> :P
<talntid> works in all other kernel's
<ActionParsnip> talntid: find out the chip on the board before buying
<fxfitz> Can anyone tell me why I get an e-mail everyday to my root account about ntpdate?
<thanda> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9413/updatemanager.png
<talntid> yep
<thanda> How can this be possible? Quite a surprise...
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo2: you my need to install the lame encoder then
<zetheroo2> ActionParsnip: ok .. found it in Synaptic
<hc> Hi.
<thanda> When trying to upgrade 8.04 -> update-manager -d
<thanda> I got, what I have posted in the screenshot.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo2: you may need libmp3lame0 too, not sure
<zetheroo2> ActionParsnip: ok .. installed lame and its there now :)
<zetheroo2> ActionParsnip: thanks
<thanda> I am sure this, can't be right.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo2: enjoy
<thanda> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9413/updatemanager.png
<thanda> How this is possible? :-)
<talntid> the gimp :-)
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, any other ideas what i could do to get this working?
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: not sure at all, very weird
<ActionParsnip> thanda: ive seen repos for lucid, personally i wouldnt touch it
<jcrawford> brb
<thanda> ActionParsnip: I don't to touch it either, but how do I upgrade to 9.10
<thanda> from 8.04
<indus> thanda: what have eu got
<indus> thanda: you cannot
<thanda> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9413/updatemanager.png
<indus> oh crap network
<thanda> from 8.04 -> update-manager -d
<BrixSat> hello how do i rename a file to the current date? like file.18-12-2009-12:22.sql
<thanda> indus: You can look into the screen-shot, it says 10.04 which is not released.
<indus> thanda: hehe
<ActionParsnip> thanda: you need to upgrade to intrepid first
<mataks> how to remove installed programs? like i just installed a game and now somethings wrong and i want to remove it.. ..
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | thanda
<ubottu> thanda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, very odd i rebooted none of the apps started, i went to terminal and typed in gnome-session and it started up a lot of stuff
<ActionParsnip> mataks: how was it installed?
<angelus> does anyone know how to configure yahoo for evolution
<jcrawford> Pidgin, FireFox, DropBox, WhatPulse, Gnome-Do
<BrixSat> how do i use a date comand in a idle of a file rename?
<thanda> I think, update-manager -d is little crazy to deal with. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: i'd log a bug with that info
<zash> BrixSat: mv oldfilename newfilename.$(date +FORMAT)
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  it's an .sh file.... it's a game.. i forgot how did i install it
<ActionParsnip> mataks: what game, i could find a guide
<kostkon> thanda, actually, i suppose it tries to upgrade you to the next lts, that is lynx
<BrixSat> zash THANKS
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  Heroes of Newerth
<ActionParsnip> thanda: change your upgrades from LTS to normal, you will be offered intrepid
<thanda> Yes, I am getting the point, but lynx is not released yet.
<icehawk78> Is it possible to somehow send some signal to an IP that my server is both on, but has been turned off, and when it gets that, turns on?
<diana_> sdiana
<thanda> I suppose, it would be best to leave it as it is...and wait for another six months...
<indus> thanda: upgrade to 10.04 :)
<indus> thanda: have fun
<indus> thanda: no wonder linux is ahead of its time
<thanda> indu
<kostkon> thanda, look
<kostkon> thanda, what the -d option does
<kostkon> thanda,  -d, --devel-release
<kostkon>               Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<thanda> indus: I am on time-machine with my ubuntu box.
<kostkon> thanda, thus, you are trying to force an upgrade to the latest dev ver, that is lynx
<anarcap> Ah. Unfortunately the help I received here, in the least 1hr or so, messed up my configuration and now i can't start compiz...can someone help?
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  i remember how i install it.. i just double click the file.. I'm doing it right now.. but before i'll reinstall it i want  to remove the game first...
<ActionParsnip> mataks: in the base dir of the game there is an uninstall-HoN.sh you should try
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  where can i find the folder of the game?
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, but with Ubuntu or Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> mataks: or use: sudo find / -iname "uninstall*"
<cookie> hi
<thanda> kostkon: I understand it, but proposing on something which is not released...does not make sense for me. But, I never mind at this point.
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: huh?
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, you said to log a bug with that info, do you mean report it to gnome or ubuntu?
<kostkon> thanda, but, you are calling the update manager from the terminal
<ActionParsnip> mataks: if you run the script, matching the name I gave it will remove
<kostkon> thanda, i mean, you are specifically calling it with the -d option
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: i'd say gnome
<anarcap> I installed those Ubuntu ATI drivers and instead of helping they disabled 3d entirely.
<cookie> i copmpiled ALSA, and now i have ony one channel! What can i do with this?
<jcrawford> ok
<kostkon> thanda, in regular terms, a user will never do this anyway
<thanda> kostkon: true, I do call update-manager with -d through terminal.
<kostkon> thanda, if you just open the update manager from the menu
<kostkon> thanda, it will give you the ooption to upgrade to lynx only when it comes out
<fallore> what bittorrent client is most likely to "just work?" utorrent works fine for me in windows, no config required. is utorrent on linux?
<mataks> ActionParsnip, i already run the script.. it means it will remove everything that has uninstall?
<unimatrix> Why doesnt this video work in Firefox http://screwattack.com/videos/AVGN-Dragon39s-Lair  ... it works on Internet Explorer
<anarcap> Does anyone know if there is a way to resent my video settings back to how they were set an hour ago before i installed the open source ati drivers?
<thanda> kostkon: :-) I am aware of it, since 8.04 is LTS, but it would be nice to have an option to upgrade to the current release.
<ActionParsnip> mataks: apparently thats the uninstall script. i havent used the game so i cant tell you one way or another, you'll have to analyse your files to see whats happening
<anarcap> Is it right that I have both the fglrx-kernal-source and the xorg-video-ati drivers intalled at the same time?
<mataks> ActionParsnip, i uninstalled the game now.. thnx :)
<thanda> kostkon: Thankyou very much indeed.
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - whatever I did by uninstalling my old drivers and installing the open ati driver has completely crippled my 3D.
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: i dont think all cards get 3D with the open driver
<cookie> what can i do with ALSA, when i have only 1 sound channel?
<wesley_> Hi All - does anyone have upstart scripts for squid and ushare?
<wesley_> to be put in /etc/event.d?
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - I had 3D before. Can I get it back?
<ActionParsnip> cookie: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/   may help
<ActionParsnip> anarcap: sure, just do what you did to get the 3D
<cookie>   ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll see this
<markie-> how come my menu.lst and xorg.conf files are not here?
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - To get the 3d before I just installed ubuntu 9.10
<BrixSat> is it possible to make a send mail script in shell? to send a simple sql file?
<wesley_> @brixstart yes - many script languages support sending mail.
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - I don't really want to reformat and do another install
<wesley_> you can use python or perl as the most common.
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  help, i can't install the game now... what's wrong with this .. i get this error msg Could not open the file /home/mataks/Desktop/HoNClient-0.1.41.sh.  gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<BrixSat> wesley_ i mean using shellscript but how do i add an atachment?
<ActionParsnip> mataks: chmod +x /home/mataks/Desktop/HoNClient-0.1.41.sh; /home/mataks/Desktop/HoNClient-0.1.41.sh
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  before i just double click the file and install it without getting this error.. that was when i was still using 9.04
<ActionParsnip> mataks: you didnt make the file executable
<wesley_> @brixstat which shell are you using?
<BrixSat> bash
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  yehey thnx..  it work now :)
<wesley_> @brixsat I have it
<ActionParsnip> mataks: the file is seen as text, until you mark it as executable
<c3l> how do I install a .bin package?
<anarcap> ActionParsnip - It looks like synaptic shows that I have practically every single driver for ATI installed. The fglrx-kernel-source and the xorg drivers.
<wesley_> http://theos.in/shell-scripting/send-mail-bash-script/
<tsimpson> BrixSat: attachments are put in the message, encoded in base64
<wesley_> I think if it's sql it should be clear text?  So you can probably get away with emailing it in the msg body.
<pagiz> Good terminal based msn client?
<anarcap> Does anyone here know anything about ATI driver and driver issues in ubuntu?
<pagiz> anarcap: what kind of issues?
<tsimpson> wesley_: it'll still have to be a "multipart/mixed" email
<BrixSat> tsimpson cant i make sendmail mymail@saqpo.pt < /var/www/mysql.sql ?
<tsimpson> for an "attachment"
<tsimpson> you can just send the file as the message body, sure
<wesley_> @pagiz
<BrixSat> tsimpson thanks :D
<wesley_> try licq
<wesley_> with console plugin
<anarcap> Well. I installed ubunt 9.10 a few days ago and was running whatever default drivers ubuntu has, and I had 3D and everything was fine. Earlier I was trying to fix an issue with tearing in flash playback online and in the process someone told me to install various drivers and after I restarted I don't have 3D/Compiz anymore.
<pagiz> awesome
<anarcap> Pagiz - Sorry, my reply is a few posts above
<aozturk> I want to configure  the wpa_supplicant.conf file  for 802.1x auth
<Aciid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Aciid>   wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed
<Aciid> what is this?
<cookie>   ActionParsnip: it's not like this. I say it diffrently: Only one program at once can play sound
<aozturk> but can't found eap type
<wesley_> @brixsat - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/sending-mail-with-attachment.html
<wesley_> e.g. use the mutt command?
<aozturk> smartcard or certificate
<wesley_> mutt -s "Test mail" -a /tmp/file.tar.gz vivek@nixcraft.co.in < /tmp/mailmessage.txt
<shockrates> hi
<shockrates> does ubuntu uses a customized kde gui?
<wesley_> Hi All - does anyone have upstart scripts for ushare and squid?
<anarcap> pagiz ?
<anarcap> pagiz did you get my post?
<pagiz> anarcap: gimmie a serc
<anarcap> pagiz - sure
<cutout> I installed Ubuntu using wubi and now I when I start my machine it gives a cmd with the word grub! how can I restore my ubunt?
<pagiz> anarcap: have you just tried to reinstall compiz ?
<cutout> I just want to get my data
<cwillu_at_work> wesley_, should be about 5 lines :p
<pagiz> cutout: google "ubuntu fix grub" or smth
<anarcap> pagiz -- all I really want to know is how to reset my drivers back to the original default drivers that Ubuntu installed with. because I never installed drivers for my video card until now, and now my 3D is totally disabled.
<wesley_> Ok cool - please can you point me in the right direction to get started?
<cutout> pagiz: wow I did not thought of this!
<Guest96896> Hello, can anybody give me some hint about installing ubuntu-server on raid1-array? raid1 is created with 2 sata drives via nvidia controller
<anarcap> pagiz - why would the problem be compiz? do you have to reinstall compiz when you install new video drivers?
<cwillu_at_work> wesley_, one sec
<pagiz> anarcap: thats abit hard since I dont know which drivers you had for default. There may be a xorg config backup
<wesley_> np
<wesley_> thanks in advance
<wesley_> this has been annoying me for 6 months.
<anarcap> pagiz - what is xorg config backup?
<someandy> everything seems to run well, but grub2 can't be installed
<wesley_> I need to get squid starting without testing for dns.
<jester7> does anybody know where the new syslog server daemon resides?
<jester7> the old one was, i believe, /sbin/syslogd
<Absolutenoob> hi
<anarcap> pagiz - at this point, synapitics is telling me that I have nearly every driver available installed. Not sure how that happened.
<sunshinepants> i've been running into a nasty bug on x64 when i increase the main memory from 2gb to 4gb.  repro'd with two dimm vendors.  i can't find anyone with a similar problem though.  laptop is a d830
<pagiz> anarcap: check this out, it will tell you how to restore your xorg.conf  http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/09/15/restoring-your-previous-xorgconf-file/
<wesley_> As an aside  - who made the decision to remove CTRL+ALT+Function key ???
<anarcap> pagiz - what happens if I uninstall all of the drivers and then just install ATI's proprietary driver again, from their website?
<aozturk> I can't configure these two parameters  wap_supplicant.conf
<aozturk> Authentication-Type = EAP
<aozturk> EAP-Type = Smart Card or other certificate"
<hc> I'm trying to install Cherokee (the web server). henrik@bass:~$ /usr/sbin/cherokee start/usr/sbin/cherokee-worker: error while loading shared libraries: libcherokee-base.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hc> Segmentation fault
<cwillu_at_work> wesley_, http://pastie.org/704142 -> dump this in a file in /etc/init
<anarcap> pagiz - my xorg.conf has always been totally empty. there has been no change to my config file.
<hc> Any suggestions on what might be the problem? Obviously it's something with libcherokee.
<wesley_> @cwillu thanks for your time
<pagiz> anarcap: Then I have no idea. Sry.
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, you installed fglrx?
<wesley_> @cwillu should it not go into /etc/event.d?
<cwillu_at_work> wesley_, no, /etc/init is where upstart jobs live as of 9.10
<anarcap> pagiz - one of the commands in that tutorial just returned 'command not found'
<pagiz> anarcap: what command ?
<hc> I'm trying to install Cherokee (the web server). henrik@bass:~$ /usr/sbin/cherokee start/usr/sbin/cherokee-worker: error while loading shared libraries: libcherokee-base.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   Segmentation fault
<pagiz> anarcap: could you link the tutorial ?
<hc> Any suggestions?
<jcrawford> ok guys i just wiped all of my .gnome folders and rebooted and now when i log it i get an error every time stating that it cannot find a systray
<jcrawford> what does that mean and how can i fix it?
<wesley_> Linux teabag 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 20 19:48:24 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<wesley_> Is that more than 9.10
<wesley_> ?
<gnufreex> No
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, you're trying to remove fglrx, right?
<linkyPre> jcrawford, why did you wipe the folders?
<pagiz> jcrawford: silly.
<wesley_> @cwillu I think I'm on 9.04
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - fglrx? Apparenlty: Synaptic says I have fglrx-kernal-source and xorg-driver-fglrx installed, or and fglrx-amdocccle and fglrx-modaliases. And a few other drivers as well.
<cwillu_at_work> wesley_, oh, in that case the upstart job is probably different, and yes, it would go in /etc/event.d
<jcrawford> linkyPre, because start-up apps were not working and someone said it sounded like a gnome session error i thought it was worth a shot :)
<linkyPre> I'm guessing your system is looking for something that was in .gnome
<jcrawford> so how can i get that error to go away?
<jcrawford> linkyPre, i think so too lol
<cwillu_at_work> wesley_, be aware that 9.10 actually has an /etc/init.d/ job for ushare already, although the upstart job I gave you is significantly cleaner
<anarcap> pagiz - it's the tutorial you just sent me: http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/09/15/restoring-your-previous-xorgconf-file/
<anarcap> pagiz - this command dirapp-defaults gdm xorg.conf Xsession.dapplnk rgb.txt xorg.conf~ Xsession.optionsconfig susewm xorg.conf.20060807011320 Xwrapper.configcursors X Xresourcesdefault-display-manager xinit xserverfonts xkb Xsession
<vega-> hmm, my num keypad does not work anymore in karmic, pressing numlock does not maky any difference
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver is probably better information
<anarcap> pagiz - o. that's not a command is it?
<cwillu_at_work> ""Problem: Need to fully remove -fglrx and reinstall -ati from scratch""
<anarcap> pagiz - im retarded
<pagiz> anarcap: my head hurts
<vega-> enter works, but not the number keys
<cwillu_at_work> mine doesn't, listen to me! :p
<anarcap> pagiz - sorry bro.
<linkyPre> jcrawford, think you can boot into kde or something and reinstall gome
<linkyPre> gnome*
<pagiz> anarcap: no its not a command
<pagiz> anarcap: its the directory
<hc> I'm trying to install Cherokee (the web server). henrik@bass:~$ /usr/sbin/cherokee start/usr/sbin/cherokee-worker: error while loading shared libraries: libcherokee-base.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   Segmentation fault.. Any suggestions on how to fix this?!
<wesley_> @cwillu for the squid one do I just change the last line to "exec '/usr/sbin/squid -D -YC'"
<cwillu_at_work> wesley_, yep
<jcrawford> linkyPre, why would i need to reinstall gnome?  it was my user files not global files
<jcrawford> ~/.gnome
<cwillu_at_work> wesley_, also, see /etc/event.d/tty1 for an alternate set of start/stop lines that should work if the ones I gave you don't
<jcrawford> they should have been re-created when i logged back in
<cwillu_at_work> wesley_, I'm not sure if the syntax I used is usable in 9.04
<anarcap> Pagiz unfortunagtely that tutorial reference a file I don't have -- "You should pinpoint two files, they are the file swith which e are going to work: xorg.conf xorg.conf.?????????" What the heck is that?
<linkyPre> jcrawford, figured that would restore everything.  maybe you could boot into live cd and copy .gnome
<khamer> Anyone know a good console app I can use in a cron job that reports CPU usage?
<linkyPre> jcrawford, not a guru at this at all, still learning and that's my best guess
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, you can just delete your xorg.conf file, it's not needed with the setup you're trying to get back to, if I understand the advice you're trying to undo correctly :p
<jcrawford> linkyPre, or better yet create a new user and copy .gnome :)
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - thanks. that link looks good
<linkyPre> or that too!
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - I don't know what setup I'm trying to get back to...unfortunately.
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, a working one I presume :p
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, the default ubuntu install would be using the open source ati drivers;  fglrx (ati's proprietary driver) is utter crap when it comes to install/uninstall/everything-else :p
<wesley_> @khamer iostat
<khamer> wesley_, iostat? checking it out
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, the instructions on that page are blessed by our official x maintainer
<khamer> wesley_, perfect, thanks
<linkyPre> jcrawford, let me know how that works out
<xytis> Hello, please tell me which room is dedicated for netbook remix?
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - ok. I thought fglrx was an open source ATI driver, not the proprietary driver.
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - what is -ati then?
<cwillu_at_work> no, fglrx is the closed driver that in theory has better 3d performance, but which doesn't interact with compiz well at all
<cwillu_at_work> ati is the open driver included in xorg
<cwillu_at_work> confusingly, nvidia is the closed nvidia driver, and nv is the open nvidia driver :p
<magg> how do i install again the volume slider/manager that appears on the gnome-panel?? somehow i think i remove it, please help...
<cwillu_at_work> magg, right click on the panel, select "add to panel", find volume control, and drag it to the panel
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - well I'm going to try to fully remove -fglrx and reinstall -ati from scratch according to the direction on that page you sent me. Hopefully it works and don't get a busted grub loader on restart.
<magg> cwillu_at_work: i cant seem to find it there...
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, pm me if you get in any more trouble :p
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - tomorrow I'm going to the store to buy a new nVidia card.
<wesley_> @magg the volume control is part of gnome-applets package
<esde_> did anyone else get flooded with DCC
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, nice, works better with compiz generally.  However, I don't know that it'll help your tearing flash video problems :(
<cankoy> magg: did you remove pulseaudio?
<magg> wesley_ ok i'll install that package
 * cwillu_at_work shushes, the volume control has moved :p
<wesley_> @magg so apt-get install gnome-applets but I would listen to cwillu as the applets are probably already installed
<magg> cankoy, yep
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work PS. I have seen that "Who's On first" sketch. Old school...
<cankoy> magg: it doesn't work w/o pulse
<cwillu_at_work> wesley_, no volume control there anymore, it shows up in the indicator panel
<magg> damn
<wesley_> @maybe I'll go and do the upgrade to 10 now.... :p
<hiperlink> hi all, I need some help with xmonad on a netbook with external monitor.
<cwillu_at_work> magg, in a terminal, run "pidof pulseaudio", and tell me if it gives anything back
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - I noticed that at the end of the instructions it says: "Then reboot (or fix up the kernel modules and restart gdm) ". Will have to "fix up kernal modules"? because I don't know how to do that.
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, then just reboot
<BrixSat> why dont i get a zip file in the atachment? uuencode /var/MysqlBackUp/Copia.$(date +%Y-%m-%d).zip | sendmail -v cesarsilvaaraujo@gmail.com
<hiperlink>  So I managed to install XMonad 0.9, and set up .xsession (/usr/local/bin/xmonad.start script with the same content as my .xsession), as can be seen here: http://gist.github.com/237844
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - figured.
<magg> cwillu_at_work: nothing back
<cwillu_at_work> anarcap, it's just a note that it's possible to do it without rebooting, useful if you're swapping stuff back and forth during development, etc
<hiperlink> Now when I start XMonad from gdm (the destop file was modified to use /usr/local/bin/xmonad.start) or via startx
<cwillu_at_work> magg, pulseaudio isn't running
<hiperlink> the script executes for a while: to the point of running xrandr (or if it runs, it's not setting up my monitors), then won't run xmonad (from .xsession-errors: xmonad-i386-linux: user error (openDisplay)
<cwillu_at_work> magg, run "pulseaudio -D"
<wesley_> if I can't boot after this - what is the replacement for CTRL
<hiperlink> Note: if I comment out most of the lines from .xsession - xrdb, xsetroot and exec stays uncommented - I can start xmonad.
<wesley_> +ALT+F1?
<cwillu_at_work> magg, anything?
<magg> cwillu_at_work: mmm installing pulseaudio did the trick
<om26er> yo
<cwillu_at_work> magg, who suggested that you uninstall pulseaudio?  I need to go beat them with a stick :p
<magg> cwillu_at_work: E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<magg> hehehe
<cwillu_at_work> magg, if you just reinstalled pulseaudio, you should be fine
<magg> oook
<magg> sorry
<cwillu_at_work> it failed to start because it was already running (as evidenced by the volume control returning)
<magg> cwillu_at_work: thanks a lot
<maxim> buenas
<cwillu_at_work> np
<BrixSat> why dont i get a zip file in the atachment? uuencode /var/MysqlBackUp/Copia.$(date +%Y-%m-%d).zip | sendmail -v cesarsilvaaraujo@gmail.com
<hk__99> hey, my printer (HP  C 4180 -AllinOne) is not working anymore after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10
<wesley_> @brixsat did you try mutt?
<anarcap> cwillu_at_work - That worked!!! Thanks! I have to reset my compiz settings, but it worked!
<wesley_> @hk what's the problem with it?
<wesley_> @hk and how is it connected? usb + network
<Linux-IRC> find -size + 334MB , is this command correct ?
<Linux-IRC> geirha: ^
<Linux-IRC> geirha: find -size + 334MB , is this command correct ?
<yofel> hk__99: does hplip not see it anymore or?
<hk__99> i installed hplip and it says communication error 5012
<geirha> Linux-IRC: find -size +334M
<BrixSat> wesley_ mutt? in replace of uuencode?
<tsunami_> Hey guys.  I am trying to mount a thumb drive I have loaded in my server at home from command line (i'm at work)
<wesley_> find / -size 334M
<geirha> Linux-IRC: That's actually 334 mebibytes (2^20), not megabytes (10^6)
<wesley_> @brixsat yeah - you might need "apt-get install mutt" and "man mutt" before you use it though!! :)
<DasEi> tsunami_: access via ssh ?
<tsunami_> DasEi: yeah
<someandy> how can i switch into ubuntu console during installation to see what error messages are given?
<someandy> i'm installing ubuntu server currently
<wesley_> @tsunami lsusb come back with anything?
<tsunami_> DasEi: what I am thinking is tunneling a vnc port and doing it with the gui if there isn't a quick fix
<tsunami_> yeah
<tsunami_> it did
<tsunami_> i think its the toshiba hit that came out
<Linux-IRC> geirha: find -size +334M , doesn't show anything
<pshr_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<wesley_> @tusami mkdir /media/usbdrive then  mount /dev/sdX /media/usbdrive
<DasEi> tsunami_: as root
<hk__99> yofel,  any other ideas?
<geirha> Linux-IRC: Are there any files larger than 334MiB under the current dir?
<wesley_> @linux-irc "find / -size 334M"
<wesley_> will search from root.
<Linux-IRC> geirha: 334M    linuxsoft/
<tsunami_> cheers, i'll let you know in 2 min
<Linux-IRC> geirha: If i do du -h linuxsoft
<geirha> Linux-IRC: Ah, find only checks single files, not directories
<wesley_> @linux irc you might want to try out  a program called "disk usage analyzer" if you are looking to clear disk space
<Linux-IRC> geirha: : How would i check directory?
<tsunami_> wesley_: mount /dev/sdaX?
<wesley_> @tsunami after plugging it in type "dmesg"
<yofel> hk__99: google found https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/37002 regarding that error, does it help you?
<yofel> hk__99: see bottom of the page
<wesley_> @tsunami it should mount automatically
<wesley_> @tsunami type "df -h" and it will give you the path to the device
<wesley_> @tsunami I have "/dev/sdc1             3.9G  1.5G  2.4G  39% /media/SAMSUNG4GB
<wesley_> "
<tolland> Hola, I have a ubuntu server running headless with a HP officejet 6110 attached to it, are there any tools to use the scan functionality remotely?
<tsunami_> df -h!  nice it was mounted already...
<tsunami_> thanks
<BrixSat> wesley_ privte please
<wesley_> @brixsat see it now.
<BrixSat> mutt /var/MysqlBackUp/Copia.$(date +%Y-%m-%d).zip | sendmail -v -t cesarsilvaaraujo@gmail.com -b HELLO what is wrong here?
<geirha> Linux-IRC: Hm. maybe: du -mx / | awk '$1 > 334'
<markizano> [I'm on Karmic] - I just re-installed the package GDM and now I can't login to my main profile via X
<markizano> anybody know what would keep a user from being able to login?
<hk__99> yofel, not really, the weird thing is that the scanner(which is integrated in the printer) still works fine but the printer doesnt work at all
<tsunami_> markizano: no keyboard?
<tsunami_> jk sorry
<yofel> hk__99: then I'm out of ideas... sry
<markizano> after I login, the screen flashes and then i'm led back to the GDM login screen
<hk__99> anyone else having printer issues since ubuntu 9.10? =/
<markizano> tsunami_: lol
<yofel> markizano: /why/ did you reinstall gdm?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<markizano> yofel: I had accidentally uninstalled it when i targeted gvfs
<markizano> yofel: gvfs for uninstall...
<yofel> markizano: err.... why do you want to uninstall gvfs?
<markizano> i tried recursively setting my home directory in owership of myself, but that doesn't seem to help, and i'm leery about recursively setting 755 or 644
<yofel> markizano: do you have gvfs installed at the moment or not?
<markizano> yofel: idk, I jst had this thing about that ~/.gvfs folder and nothing being able to access it, debian works fine without it, so why not?
<markizano> yofel: currently, no
<mgv2> hi - my computer has been hacked and i got a message - bouncing attack and a window askink for password - what is that??
<C-S-B> markizano, you won't be able to take ownership of ~/.gvfs while you have gnome up, try booting up into recovery mode
<yofel> markizano: I don't know too much about gvfs but gnome uses it for quite some things, and debian iirc has an older version of gnome, can you try to install ubuntu-desktop and see if that fixes your issue?
<Navop> question running ubuntu in virtual machine and I can get it to connect to internet, using vmware workstation, host os is win7 x64 ultimate...connection used is bridge...
<Navop> can't
<wesley_> @ mgv2 best thing to do is work offline and re-image your machine after taking a backup.
<markizano> yofel: i dn't either and is one of the reasons I removed it :P
<solomon> I installed karmic with home dir encryption on a machine with a screwed up controller... some file corruption happened which seems to have killed the boot process.  I've moved the hd to another machine and I've got a spare drive; what I'd like to do is back up just a few files from my home dir and then re-install.  I have the funky long key that karmic gave me for the encrypted volume... how might i mount it and get data out of it?
<hc> Can the 9.10 Live CD write to HFS+?
<hc> Or at least NTFS?
<toehio> How do you do manually (CLI) what "usb-creator-gtk" does?
<ner0x> Any here use a hardware based modem?
<hk__99> yofel, its working again fortunately : ) i had to re-setup HPLIP, thanks : )
<yofel> hk__99: :)
<wesley_> @mgv2 of course I'd abandon any system files (startup files/binaries etc..) from the backup in case the root kit has been hidden in them somewhere....
<yofel> markizano: well, hard to debug then, looked at ~/.xsession-errors?
<Navop> question running ubuntu in virtual machine and I can't get it to connect to internet, using vmware workstation, host os is win7 x64 ultimate...connection used is bridge...
<hc> 9.10 live CD - does it support writing to preferrably HFS+ or at least NTFS?
<mgv2> wesley_, do you suggest to install ubuntu over again?
<BluesKaj> mgv2, what were you doinf when you were asked for password , linux requires passwords to access to read/write/edit files
<Fenix|work> Whoa... come in this morning and had a shitload of DCC BOUNCEATTACK.TXT requests... wtf is that?
<yofel> hc: don't know about HFS+, but it should be able to write to ntfs
<hc> Awesome. Then let's hope I can recover this corrupted drive then.
<wesley_> @mgv2 if you have been hacked yes.
<mgv2>  BluesKaj nothing - i was on irc and in the morning i saw a message
<markizano> yofel: uhm... .xsession-errors just reports some missing file from a previous bashrc: `shopt not found' I just took those lines out
<mgv2> wesley_, so i will install everything again
<kostkon> !attack | Fenix|work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attack
<BluesKaj> in what form did the message arrive , mgv2 ?
<yoshx> hi
<Fenix|work> * DCC RECV BOUNCEATTACK.TXT to vMZDWQYNm aborted.
<wesley_> @mgv2 that decision is yours
<Fenix|work> user was always random
<yofel> markizano: well, can you try to install ubuntu-desktop and see if you can login after that? If it does not just remove everything it installed again
<LjL> Fenix|work: please ignore that, it was an attack attempt.
<BluesKaj> wesley_, @ doesn't work on irc
<kwork> seems freenode is under lame attack
<markizano> yofel: ok, i just installed ubuntu-desktop and it looks like it has the other packages that were removed when I took out gvfs, so I'm going to try that
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mgv2> BluesKaj, like a bounceattack.txt and a in a filesystem window
<toehio> How do you make a USB startup disk manually?
<esde_> Unetbootin
<wesley_> @mgv2 my advice is that the amount of time spent cleaning a box from being hacked outweighs the time it takes to re-image it.
<markizano> yofel: thanks much :)
<wesley_> @blueskaj what do we use instead?
<mgv2> BluesKaj, at the title of the window - and a lot of windows poped up
<BluesKaj> someone on irc was attacking you with a script
<yofel> markizano: ubuntu-desktop is a package that doesn't do anything except pull in everything that is needed to run the default ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> wesley_, just use the presons nick
<LjL> mgv2, don't be silly, that was a channel-wide attack that everybody on this channel got. there is no need to reinstall anything
<BluesKaj> person
<Fenix|work> BluesKaj, was definately lame...
<esde_> BluesKaj, the attacks came from over a dozen diff nnicks
<mgv2> wesley_, re-image = install from dvd?
<yofel> markizano: so installing that should make sure that you have at least the original installation apps installed
<wesley_> blueskaj ok thanks.  I've got a swedish character set activated and this makes life a lot easier! :)
<mbeierl> Ok, I've got a gnome auto-hide panel that suddenly does not want to hide anymore.  Anyone have a clue?
<wesley_> mgv2 - let's take a step back.  You said you were hacked yeah?
<markizano> yofel: yea, looks everything is back to normal, including gvfs :S but if it works i'm not going to mess with it again ... thanks again =)
<yofel> markizano: yw
<markizano> :) i'm out
<syk> i think he just got attacked from a dcc flood
<Fenix|work> mgv2, if you're talking about all the bounceattack.txt files... if you closed them all you are safe and don't need to do anything
<wesley_> mgv2 the message " bouncing attack and a window askink for password" where did you see this?
<mgv2> wesley_, i saw a lot of windows - a message and it asked for password - isnt it a hack?
<VCoolio> mbeierl: is it still set to autohide? do you have a preferences window for the panel open?
<kostkon> mgv2, many xchat windows?
<BluesKaj> lotsa attack stuff happens on irc , but it doesn't necessarily mean you're vulnersbale unles you respond , and alot of those scripts are trying to open into windows pcs
<mgv2> kostkon, not xchat windows - filesystem windows
<mgv2> kostkon, but im not sure
<mbeierl> VCoolio: DOH!  I just found the add to panel window still open hidden behind another - it's hiding again now, thanks!
<mgv2> what windwos exactly
<Fenix|work> mgv2, xchat will open a filesystem window to let you pick where you want to save the attack file...
<mgv2> wesley_, on the screen
<Fenix|work> I just got rid of 50 of them, all of them I aborted.
<esde_> just go to the target window, hit ctrl+a, then abort.
<Ari_Scot> hello  i have a problem with trafic to a ubuntu station....cant setup programs accessibe from the net on it.....
<esde_> does em al at once.
<kostkon> mgv2, you are ok, i think. no need to worry
<BluesKaj> mgv2, turn off the dcc auto accept inyour irc client , if it's on
<mgv2> Fenix|work, so that might be the case - so it isnt a hack right? just anoyying attack attempt?
<kostkon> mgv2, yeap
<hellyeah> is there a way to install mcc to system
<esde_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ranjan> network manager not able to connect dsl
<mgv2> ok thank you - i will try to look of the dcc auto thing
<Fenix|work> mgv2, if you didn't save the files and then run them, you are perfectly fine... just some lame-o script kiddie with nothing better to do.
<mgv2> ok- thanks all
<Fenix|work> esde_, it may be off topic, but several of us over the last few hours received DCC requests for an attack script... on this channel.
<esde_> Fenix|work, as did I. Has the problem not been throuroghly addressed yet?
<ranjan> network manager not able to connect DSL
<x_> how can i make my ntfs partitions log in automatically without authentication ?
<hellyeah> i need mcc
<DasEi> !fstab | x_
<esde_> ranjan, distro, provider, etc please. we need details
<ubottu> x_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ranjan> esde_, Ubuntu Karmic
<DasEi>  x_ : need a hand on that ?
<Fenix|work> esde_, people respond with varying levels of confusion.  mgv2 was wanting to reinstall his entire ubuntu box because he thought he was hacked... so even though we're talking about the dcc attempts, a couple of us just saved him from having to reinstall... which isn't quite off topic
<ranjan> esde_, actually it had a bug in ther RC and was solved by an update
<esde_> ranjan, what are you inputting to network manager? what errors if any are you getting?
<esde_> Ok Fenix|work, i wasn't trying to be dick, just getting repetive with that convo y'know?
<Ari_Scot> how to i remote control (VNC) the ubuntu computer over internet ?
<ranjan> esde_, i configured the dsl connection and when i try to connect a window to enter password appears and it doesnt accept the passwor
<ranjan> d
<esde_> Ari_Scot, windows or llinux client?
<Ari_Scot> windows client
<Fenix|work> esde_, yeah, I can understand that.  I just came on a couple of minutes ago, and made a comment... :)
<mgv2> yes i dont like to reinstall systems- i thought it may be caused of ubuntu one - still im not sure how much secured is ubuntu one
<BluesKaj> Fenix|work, i think it may have somew thing to do with location , if you are in the mediterranean area then i suspect you and mgv2 and othersare in that are. Am I correct ?
<BluesKaj> area
<esde_> Ari_Scot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<jackfox> hi , if i install some apps in the usb startup disk and later install ubuntu from dat usb , will the installed apps available in the installed system ??
<Ari_Scot> i have a two program that should e accessible on port 15001 and 5900 from the internet...i done forwarding i router to the computer......but i cant access it.....on the internal network i can access it...
<Fenix|work> BluesKaj, I'm in North America on the east coast... I just got into work... I sillily forgot to close my client when leaving last night.
<ranjan> esde_, any help?? :(
<ranjan> esde_, really fed up with karmic
<BluesKaj> Fenix|work, same here, but further inland
<krsna> sound recording works neither with the built in microphone nor with an external one on my Acer Aspire One with Ubuntu Netbook Remix. any ideas?
<hk_99> yofel, i still got that printer problem, the weird thing is: printing simple txt files works totally fine, but when i try to print pdf files its not working at all?!
<mgv2> what is othersare - BluesKaj ?
<jackfox> hi , if i install some apps in the usb startup disk and later install ubuntu from dat usb , will the installed apps available in the installed system ??
<BluesKaj> others are
<ranjan> jackfox, nop
<Fenix|work> esde_, Here's an ubuntu related question for ya.  On Karmic with rsyslog and templates with dynamic files, how do I configure rsyslog to not log messages to both locations simultaneously?
<jackfox> but when i reboot from usb , the installed apps works ..
<om26er> jackfox: no
<sasagundul> hello
<jackfox> okey guys thnx
<om26er> !hello | sasagundul
<ubottu> sasagundul: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<yofel> hk_99: what  app do you use for printing pdf's? Can you print something in openoffice?
<sampo> llo peole
<esde_> ranjan, i'm sorry i don't have any support for you. i do suggest deleting all current settings and taking it step by step to reconfigure. you may be surprised and realize you missed something.
<hk_99> i just used the basic pdf viewer
<hk_99> im gonna reboot and try okular
<ranjan> jackfox, when working live the instance gets saved if you configured it for persistence
<esde_> Fenix|work, tbh im not much into linux anymore as my new job keeps me on windows and i dont have time to use my ubuntu anymore. :-/ im just here for simple quewstions
<ranjan> esde_, this is the third reinstallation and uptodate update :(
<wesley_> brixsat - so we learned that a single command to send an attachment could be "mutt -s "Subject" -a /path/to/file.zip -b recipient@domain.com < /tmp/bodytext.txt"
<jackfox> yes i configured it for persistence
<esde_> ranjan, 9.04 try it.
<om26er> ranjan: the question was will the installed softwares will also come in the newly installed ubuntu
<toehio> is there a guide like this for a more recent version of ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent - some steps are not the same
<ranjan> esde_, i m going to switch to mandriva
<Fenix|work> ranjan, are you sure you're typing in the correct username and password?
<jackfox> ya om26er , dats the question .
<ranjan> Fenix|work, yes
<esde_> just retrograde to 9.04
<sampo> I need assistance concerning labview in linux...I have installed it, ot works fine, as in windoz...moreover, the letters are very smalll...why?can I change it? I tried through labview options,, but did not succeed
<ranjan> om26er, it wont
<Fenix|work> esde_, My primary employment is windows based... but forcing more and more linux into the mix
<om26er> jackfox: as i told u that's not possible
<friendishan> epinky
<Ari_Scot> do you have to have SSH to login in on VNC and why cant anyone access port 15001 on the computer ?
<ranjan> om26er, if u want that to be possible you should remaster the live image
<esde_> i may begin to use it more. however we are microsoft partners, and do only windows repairs, and have a lot of money invested into windows. my boss sees it a waste to use linux.
<CyberJack77> Same question as yesterday: I have a system with a 3 disk LVM. The system (8.10) is installed on a separate disk. Now I want to perform a clean install of 9.10. What do I need todo to enable my LVM in the new install without losing all my data?
<friendishan> eh i think i forgot what my problem was.
<friendishan> bye
<om26er> ranjan: not my question jackfox asked it. and btw remastersys did not work for me in karmic
<jackfox> hey one last question ?? i'm gonna install karmic over jaunty ... is it really worth the effort ??
<zubrin> so, just finished my switch over from linux again yesterday, I used ubuntu a while back, when it was gusty gibbin, kinda nice to be back on it
<Fenix|work> esde_, just tell your boss that Microsoft has an Open Source Lab and continuously work with open source entities to make it better... IE Samba... Microsoft has been the driving force for it's improvement the last few years.
<esde_> no
<friendishan> CyberJack77 : if you don't find your answer here post it on the forum.
<ranjan> om26er, instead of remastersys try to remaster it by hand...and its another enjoyment to see our distro working :)
<om26er> jackfox: yes sure install it. i would prefer doing a clean install
<friendishan> CyberJack77 : nope and i won't be of any help!
<om26er> ranjan: how to do that?
<jackfox> thnx om26er , i'm gonna do it rite now thnx buddies
<esde_> Fenix|work, i prefer anything open source over windows. period. i compute, i dont play. y'know?
<Fenix|work> jackfox, do an upgrade, not an install over an existing install... unless you're going to format the partitions and blow everything away
<friendishan> jackfox : i would say keep jaunty
<CyberJack77> friendishan: I thought one more try here... because I want to reinstall tonight.
<DasEi> jackfox: is a little poll, karmic comes with ext4, grub2 in default, and some minor improvements leading to lucid, not a big jump from jaunty
<esde_> wait a while jackfox
<friendishan> jackfox : jaunty is more stable than karmic
<ranjan> om26er, there are tutorial available...by that we are actually modifying the Live image (filesystem.squashfs) and we can include any number of applications we want
<friendishan> jackfox : i prefer waiting till April
 * om26er says are you people kidding
<friendishan> CyberJack77 : ok good luck
<jackfox> friendishan: Why april ??
<Fenix|work> when is the next LTS release coming out?
<sampo> any one?
<ranjan> DasEi, not at all a big jump :(
<friendishan> jackfox: most probably the new release will be released at that time.
<DasEi> ranjan: Is some work to do, but compared to hardy.. I won't switch back
<friendishan> jackfox : and i think it will be more stable
<sampo> ?
<DasEi> !lts | Fenix|work
<ubottu> Fenix|work: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<jackfox> my hard disk is blown up and i've to install ubuntu again .. my question is jaunty or karmic ????
<friendishan> jackfox : anyway, karmic is faster than jaunty but a bit unstable
<om26er> friendishan: how about you just tell people just wait for every LTS.
<Fenix|work> Dasda, thanks.
<DasEi> jackfox: what is blown ?
<ranjan> DasEi, i could not use it with a quite mind...lot of bugs...i havent encountered these much bugs before :(
<Fenix|work> DasEi, April right? :)
<DasEi> Fenix|work: yes
<friendishan> om26er: i just said my opinion
<sunketh> jackfox, go fro karmic definitely... host of useful features
<friendishan> om26er : my friend upgraded but he is having a lot of crashes
<ranjan> sunketh, what features do u find my friend??
<jackfox> i think i'm scared enough .. bugs in karmic ??? oh im confused .. jaunty or karmic ???
<Fenix|work> Karmic doesn't appear to be 'upgrade friendly' ... definately a fresh install kinda release
<friendishan> jackfox: and karmic has a lot better graphics and features.
<Fenix|work> too many changes.
<ranjan> jackfox, use jaunty...
<Dmole> I am having trouble installing, anyone know some tricks?
<jackfox> i heard Karmic has got more support for intel graphics is dat rite ?
<friendishan> jackfox: i use jaunty
<sunketh> janitor, improved boot-up,
<friendishan> jackfox: yup that is right
<jackfox> i've an intel gma and ..
<sampo> anyone there?
<sampo> help...:)
<friendishan> samp : yes?
<ranjan> jackfox, that is right but .... first of all the most ugliest distro from the one who can make it the most beautiful
<tavasti> jackfox, there is no correct answer, karmic, jaunty or hardy (latest LTS) are all suitable options
<sampo> hello
<tavasti> depends on your hw and needs what is best
<friendishan> !patience | sampo
<ubottu> sampo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Fenix|work> jackfox, it's all about what you want and need...
<sampo> ok...sorry
<Dmole> sampo: your question?
<BluesKaj> Fenix|work, I had no problen uograding , the way is either use the update-manager  or in the cli : sudo do-release-upgrade
<friendishan> sampo : your question?
<sampo> how to change letter size in labview 8.2 under ubuntu
<jackfox> Well I want stability .. ans that is my criteria .
 * Fenix|work every server I have that is critical uses Hardy ... I have a non critical box that's using intrepid, and a new one (as a syslog server) that's using karmic
<ranjan> Is there any other opinion for any body here [the most ugliest distro from the one who can make it the most beautiful]
<sampo> very small ones...:(
<rocknroll00> hello! I have a problem with permissions.. I have a folder called "Shared" whose owner is "nobody" and group "user-share". Permissions are drwxrwxr-x . My user "Toto" belongs to the group "user-share". Why when Toto goes into the directory "Share" and try to create a subfoler, it says permission denied?? I really don't understand
<sampo> tryed through option in lab menu, but nothing
<DasEi> jackfox: If you're not used to any previous version and therefor wanto stick to it I don't see a problem in a fresh karmic install, also I did 3 flawless upgrades 8.10 btw 9.04 to .10, that'll become a poll
<Dmole> sampo: 2 options one is in the app itself, other is system wide change
<friendishan> sampo : um.. sorry i donno anything about labview.
<sampo> I tried through option in lab menu, but not suceeded
<sampo> the other...?
<lexxmt> Hi, need help with remote desktop (aka vnc)
<Fenix|work> rocknroll00, what are the permissions for the parent folder of 'Shared' ?
<sampo> system wide change?
<ranjan> DasEi, are u new to linuc??
<om26er1> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<DasEi> ranjan: yes, since about hardy
<Dmole> sampo: look in system preferences somewhere
<ranjan> oh....so you are not a beginner ..
<friendishan> sampo : try decreasing the screen resolution
<rocknroll00> Fenix|work, the parent folder is /home/ so it's root:root drwxr-xr-x
<sampo> how do I do that?
<Dmole> sampo: http://ubuntuclips.org/videos_28.html
<sampo> ok
<Fenix|work> rocknroll00, and what error do you get you go to /home/Shared ?
<Fenix|work> (as Toto)
<Wazzzaaa> yesterday I installed Win XP. I was superfast (log in, and start programmes).
<Wazzzaaa> Today I installed all updates incl SP3. And it is slow....
<Wazzzaaa> Any ideas in solving this?
<DasEi> ranjan: but I can understand you confusion, I was fopped with the bahaviour of modules first, too, but now discover the advanteges
<rocknroll00> Fenix|work, well I can go (cd to) in the directory, but I cannot create a subdirectory using mkdir, it says permission denied
<bazhang> Wazzzaaa, this is ubuntu support
<[away]esde[away]> rocknroll00, you root?
<friendishan> sampo : go to system>prefernces>Display
<Dmole> can anyone help with install problems ?
<Wazzzaaa> lol, sorry wrong chan
<DasEi> Wazzzaaa: #windows
<bazhang> Wazzzaaa, ask in ##windows
<Fenix|work> rocknroll00, what happens with 'touch test' ?
<sampo> ahaa...yes
<rocknroll00> Fenix|work, nope, I am Toto
<Wazzzaaa> yeah i know. Im more into ubuntu :P
<DasEi> !details | Dmole
<ubottu> Dmole: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rocknroll00> Fenix|work, permission denied
<[away]esde[away]> rocknroll00, #sudo /bin/bash #passworrd
<[away]esde[away]> then try
<Ari_Scot> i have trouble accessing a server program on my computer from the internet...its on port 15001 and router is sett to portforwarding but still not accessibble from the net....
<friendishan> sampo : you tried that?
<friendishan> sampo : hopes it helped
<ranjan> DasEi, you know i am using ubuntu from the version 7.10...and it didnt made me sad yet....but now :( even i am afraid to promote ubuntu to newbies :(
<sampo> yes, I tryed, but it ruins the rest of the appearance
<friendishan> sampo : yea it does.
<Dmole> DasEi:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/482275
<sampo> windows are bigger
<simplexio> Ari_Scot: if iptraf/tcpdump dosent show traffic in interface, then problem is in router conf
<friendishan> or try.
<friendishan> System>preferences>Appearance>font
<TheCheeze> i am having large karmic problems. I had upgraded from jaunty, and everything worked perfect. but after a bad fsck yesterday my entire system pretty much crashed. i am trying to install fresh but it is not recognizing my network hardware or my video card. any clues?
<friendishan> sampo : System>preferences>Appearance>fonts and change the font
<Dmole> DasEi: i'm thinking maybe there are missing drivers or something?
<rocknroll00> [away]esde[away], but my point is that I want to be able to create files in this folder without being root. What I am trying to do is make a shared folder for all local physical users on my compuyter, but I have very hard time finding the doc  (and then I want to share this shared folder on the network using samba, but that's another point)
<Ari_Scot> yeah.......but the router does foreward trafic to other computers/server on that network...
<lexxmt> Kralvin: If you remember problem with booting and grup. Problem was solved after I start from Win2K cd and do fdisk /fixmbr
<Dmole> DasEi: or is there a way to skip that part of the installer?
<sledgeas> hello
<tavasti> TheCheeze, hw broken?
<sampo> which of all fonts to change?
<friendishan> how to kill rythmbox music player with something killev
<DasEi> ranjan: thing change, but specially new users won't become confused , and yes, 'buntu improved
<friendishan> epinky
<sampo> application font?
<sampo> ...maybe?
<TheCheeze> tavasti live cd and live usb environment see everything perfect still
<BA^> hi. i just installed karmic on my laptop. to hook up a wireless usb do i need to unhook the network cable first? and then plug in the usb or keep it in?
<lexxmt> Any expert in Ubuntu remote desktop?
<friendishan> sampo: or just zoom in.
<Orentet> i have s60 phone (e71) can i sync it with ubuntu?
<friendishan> sampo : in the application (if feature is available)
<Dmole> lexxmt: use nx
<DasEi> Dmole: least the 3com is for sure in kernel, and I think the gigabytes are too, is the installer alright (cd9?
<sampo> zoom in?
<ranjan> DasEi, Dear friend.....is there anyway that ask Mr.Mark Shuttleworth to request to improve the look and feel :(
<erUSUL> BA^: should not matter
<sampo> how?
<sunketh> sampo ctrl + scroll try if it works
<lexxmt> Dmole: Can you help me configure Ubuntu remote desktop?
<luist> how do i add colors permanently to my command line commands?
<sledgeas> in 9.10 what is the exact package name to install java-ee-jdk-1.5 or java-ee-jdk-1.6? I need to help my friends, but have no ubuntu under my hand :(
<friendishan> sampo : press ctrl++
<DasEi> ranjan: happened, aka gnome.org or kubuntu
<Dmole> DasEi: i think so I did a verify on it should I try 9.04 or some other version?
<lexxmt> Any expert in Ubuntu remote desktop?
<Dmole> lexxmt: sure
<friendishan> ctrul "plus" +
<Orentet> are there any options to sync my phone (e71) (s60 series) with ubuntu?
<sampo> yes, I did, but it doesn't the meny item letters remain the same...:(
<friendishan> sampo : ctrl "plus" +
<BA^> erUSUL: how will i know if it recognized it? unplug the network cable and see if i have internet?
<DasEi> Dmole: what a machine is that ?
<friendishan> sampo : sorry no more ideas.
<lexxmt> Dmole: I need configure ubuntu's Remote desktop, to allow connections when no user logined
<sampo> ...menu letter remain the same small size...ok...thanx
<erUSUL> BA^: look in the network applet if wifi nets  around you appear in the drop down menu
<lexxmt> Dmole: aka Windows remote desktop terminal
<friendishan> bye guys
<BA^> erUSUL: system / admin / network tools? is that where?
<DonaldShimoda> somebody have problems with logmein in ff 3.5 +karmic 64 bits . logmein stoping at ssl autorization?
<ranjan> DasEi, just look at other distros...most of them have a gnome variant...and there you can see the difference...i think one factor which keeps up ubuntu is just the Compiz...
<erUSUL> BA^: no in your notification area. The Network manager applet
<Dmole> lexxmt: see the private chat?
<BA^> erUSUL: it just says wired network connection 'auto eth0' active
<erUSUL> BA^: right top corner. where the clock the sound applet is
<DasEi> ranjan: you can put the look and feel to whatever you want, it's the most clickable distro, I think, in view of setup
<erUSUL> BA^: click on it
<BA^> erUSUL: wireless network disconnected, but then under it says available is default
<BA^> erUSUL: ok... i think it worked...
<erUSUL> BA^: well if you plug the wifi dongle and is recogniced and it sees a wifi network then you will be able to choose the network in that menu
<ranjan> DasEi, Such a big Distro...Y are they least concerned with look?? hmm....nothing more to say...sorry for what ever i have said...all came from emotions :(
<markizano> yofel: ok, so I think I found out why I'm not able to login with my main profile...
<markizano> i cd'd to my home directory and I found my ecrypted filesystem... so it turns out, i'm getting the following error:
<markizano> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<ranjan> DasEi, is there any way to contact Mark Shuttleworth ??
<DonaldShimoda> somebody have problems with logmein in ff 3.5 +karmic 64 bits . logmein stoping at ssl autorization?
<bazhang> !ot | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> Dmole: I had a non resolving issue once with an oldie, it won't install jaunty directly, did 8.10 fine and then was easily upgraded to 9.04;; next I did a fresh karmic on it, again no probles, might try also :
<ranjan> ubottu, sorry
<DasEi> !bootoptions
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<aimtrainer> Hi! I have evoultion set up with an imap account which shows me shared folders. And in this folder there's a newsgroup folder in it with a buttload of newsgroups which all get updated. I don't need them but I can only delete them one by one. Is there an easier way?
<TheCheeze> i am having large karmic problems. I had upgraded from jaunty, and everything worked perfect. but after a bad fsck yesterday my entire system pretty much crashed. i am trying to install fresh but it is not recognizing my network hardware or my video card. any clues? Live CD and USB environments still see everything perfect
<ner0x> Anyone here know anything about hardware modems/
<Dmole> DasEi: thanks I'll try that
<DasEi> ranjan: he shall give you some code ? #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place for generic chatter
<zubrin> ner0x: what do you want to know?
<iceroot> !anyone | ner0x
<ubottu> ner0x: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Halitech> DonaldShimoda, I've noticed lately that new installs are going with active-x for connections instead of java, may have something to do with that unless the client is still using an old version
<nztal> TheCheeze, do you have a separate partition for / ?
<ner0x> I have a hardware modem that *should* work out of the box on linux. No luck, says my "sorry, no modem was detected"
<ner0x> ner0x: Other people on the same OS said they had no problem plug n play, then use with no issues.
<erUSUL> ner0x: serial ? usb? pci ?
<zubrin> what's the model and number?
<TheCheeze> nztal i did not before but made one this time
<ner0x> zubrin: RNX-56USB
<ranjan> DasEi, k..bye thanks
<ner0x> it's hardware based usb.
<nztal> TheCheeze, did you format it last install ?
<DonaldShimoda> Halitech, no, they are using new versions, and dont kwno why logmein not allow to choice between java and actovex anymore..
<DasEi> ranjan: np
<TheCheeze> nztal yes
<erUSUL> ner0x: how are you testing the modem ?
<Halitech> DonaldShimoda, I'm not sure either, really ticked me off as I have to fire up virtualbox to do repairs on my parents computers now
<cfrugard> #ruby
<trothigar> anybody having trouble with 64bit flash on karmic?
<BA^> erUSUL: when i click on the network manager under wireless network i have default selected, and if i hover over the notification icon it shows 'wireless networking connection 'auto default' active: deafult 40%
<DonaldShimoda> Halitech, same here, to customers
<jva_> How can i bypass proxy, i'm trying to do ssh tunneling but i can't find a free proxy, do you have any reliable method?
<zubrin> ner0x: http://marc.info/?l=linux-usb&m=121872038805497&w=2
<iceroot> trothigar: working fine, so ask a detailed questions with errors
<ner0x> erUSUL: Attempting to use it normally "fax send -l <NUMBER> <FILE>
<zubrin> a patch that worked for someone witht eh same modem
<zubrin> or at least a link to discussion of said patch, might not help, but hopefully it will
<trothigar> iceberg, my adobe-flash plugin won't respond to mouse clicks.
<ner0x> zubrin: This means I have to roll my on kernel?
<erUSUL> ner0x: but where do you specify the modem dev file ? for a usb modem should be /dev/ttyACM0 iirc
<TheCheeze> trothigar i found a fix for that on the forums. i cannot link to it right now as i am not on my laptop and had no clue where it was. but you needed to add an exception line to a config file and it worked perfect for me
<ner0x> erUSUL: It's in .efaxrc DEV=/dev/ttyACM0
<erUSUL> ner0x: the easiest way to see if the modem is recogniced by linux is: run « taif /var/log/messages » then plug the modem paste the new output in paste.ubuntu.com
<ner0x> erUSUL: It's detected for sure /dev/ttyACM0 is created in /dev
<trothigar> TheCheeze, ty
<TheCheeze> trothigar sorry i cant point you to it directly :(
<trothigar> TheCheeze, google can though
<legend2440> trothigar: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-is-not-recognizing-mouse-clicks.html
<markizano> i get the following error when I try to mount my ecrypt filesystem: ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<jva_> anybody have any idea about http tunneling
<markizano> it was working yesterday and the day before that
<om26er1> !anybody | jva_
<ubottu> jva_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<trothigar> legend2440, ty
<erUSUL> ner0x: ok; then something else is failing
<ner0x> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/321601/
<TheCheeze> trothigar method 1 there is what worked for me
<ner0x> zubrin: How would I apply said patch. Copy and paste the content until =============================
<jva_> !anybody: how can i bypass proxy on GNU/Linux Ubuntu karmic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ner0x> zubrin: s/until/under
<trothigar> TheCheeze, me too :)
<Halitech> jva_, school or work proxy?
<sara11> i have prablom with removing care2x see the detail Removing care2x ...
<sara11> /var/lib/dpkg/info/care2x.postrm: 22: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<sara11> dpkg: error processing care2x (--remove):
<sara11>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<sara11> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot3> sara11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sara11>  care2x
<erUSUL> ner0x: if the modem is recogniced then the patch is already aplied. you do not have to patch the kernel
<jva_> halitech: isp proxy
<sara11> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ner0x> erUSUL: Well, it said to make it be able to send AT commands.
<Halitech> jva_, probably not going to be able to
<ner0x> erUSUL: I haven't been successful in that realm yet.
<karolis> Hi, everyone. I have weird problem: when i type, mouse stops working. When i end up typing, mouse starts to work again. Logitech wireless mouse and logitech wired keyboard.
<jva_> halitech: on Windows there are lots of solutions, on Linux i have to do SSH tunneling
<jcrawford> how can i see how much video memory my computer has?
<glphvgacs> what tools do i have to discover dhcp servers on my network?
<jcrawford> i drag windows they seem really laggy when redrawing
<erUSUL> ner0x: sudo sh -c "echo 'ATZ' > /dev/ttyACM0"
<iceroot> glphvgacs: dhcpdump
<iceroot> glphvgacs: it will output EVERY dhcp-request on the network
<Halitech> jva_, typically a proxy is there for a reason, if ssh tunnelling works then thats probably your only way around it
<BA^> i need help with my wireless. i plugged in the usb dongle and it shows wireless network connection 'auto default' active: default (47%) but i can't get to any websites. thanks
<TheCheeze> nztal any theories mate? i am ready to just reinstall jaunty and upgrade again
<luist> how do i know what package provides perl DBI module?
<iceroot> BA^: can you access the AP by ping or http?
<erUSUL> !find dbi
<iceroot> luist: apt-cache search  or apt-file search
<jva_> Halitech: actually, i'm trying to tunnel it's working as a method, but i can't find a free/public proxy
<Dr_Willis> karolis:  ive seen a 'disable' touchpad on type feature for laptops. perhaps its some how enabled and doing the same thing for the mouse.
<ubottu> Found: libdbi-perl, dbi-link, gpe-soundbite, libapache-dbi-perl, libapache-dbilogger-perl (and 54 others)
<jcrawford> anyone that can tell me how to see how much memory my video card has?
<jcrawford> dragging windows seems laggy when it is redrawing
<Halitech> jva_, http://www.proxy4free.com/
<messiah> hello, i am using xubuntu and since 2 days ago i am having problems with TUCAN, i don't know why but it doesn't save the progress in my downloads after quit it, why???
<erUSUL> jcrawford: lspci -v
<BA^> iceroot: not sure the ip of my wireless... i'm going from my cable modem to my vonage box then to my wireless hub
<jcrawford> thanks erUSUL
<messiah> too few space in disk maybe?
<karolis> Dr_Willis: okey, i'm trying to found out that option.
<Dr_Willis> !info tucan
<iceroot> BA^: its normaly the gatewate
<nztal> TheCheeze, none
<ubottu> tucan (source: tucan): Download and upload manager for 1-Click Hosters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (karmic), package size 158 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<iceroot> BA^: gateway
<messiah> !info tucan
<ubottu> tucan (source: tucan): Download and upload manager for 1-Click Hosters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (karmic), package size 158 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<jva_> Halitech: aren't these web proxies?
<BA^> iceroot: how do i find that?
<Dr_Willis> !bot | messiah   ! just triggers bot commands to give information :)
<ubottu> messiah   ! just triggers bot commands to give information :): Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<messiah> someone using tucan here???
<kostkon> messiah, have ytou enabled the option in its prefs?
<jcrawford> http://paste2.org/p/522031
<iceroot> BA^: ifconfig, in a subnet 255.255.255.0 use the ip you found with .1 at the end
<Halitech> jva_, mainly but some might be usable as ssh proxies, if not google should know
<jcrawford> with that output should I install the NVidia drivers?
<Soyo> Does anyone know if there is a free open source CAD program that can write code for CNC machines?
<jcrawford> maybe that would speed things up?
<kostkon> messiah, to save the current session on quit
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  you mean to say it dosent 'resume' downloads ?
<iceroot> BA^: 192.168.1.17 for e.g. has gateway 192.168.1.1
<natjo> Question: I tried Ubuntu Netbook Remix with WUBI. I uninstalled it. Now everytime I start up it still gives me a choice between XP and NBR. How do I stop this and how can I be sure the uninstaller deleted that partition properly?
<messiah> kostkon, Dr_Willis, i didn't change nothing, i didn't have this problem before
<Dr_Willis> Soyo:  isent there a large varity of cnc machines?  :) I repair them at work.. I dont program them however.
<kostkon> messiah, view → preferences
<BA^> under wlan0 i have 192.168.1.197
<messiah> kostkon, Dr_Willis i mean... for example (i ttryed this one hour ago, i have downloaded 2 gigas from 5) and it started again from 5, not from 3
<Soyo> Yes there is a wide variety but they all use M code and G code
<Dr_Willis> Soyo:  theres only a few Cad programs out for linux - qcad. and a few others.
<kostkon> messiah, then "advanced configuration". enable the "save session on close" option
<kostkon> messiah, ah. but that's how it works
<BA^> iceroot: under wlan0 i have 192.168.1.197
<messiah> kostkon, i didn't have this problems until now
<Soyo> Anything on the level of solidworks?
<kostkon> messiah, you can't resume downloads from 1-click hosters
<kostkon> messiah, really? do you have premium accs?
<rsv> i see that ubuntu does not play audio on my system, a few days back it was playing
<messiah> kostkon, Dr_Willis the option "save session on close" is enabled
<rsv> any ideas where i should check
<messiah> kostkon, i don't have premium, but i download anyway
<Dr_Willis> Soyo:  http://www.linuxcnc.org/  looks interesting..  perhaps they gota forum
<TheCheeze> i am having large karmic problems. I had upgraded from jaunty, and everything worked perfect. but after a bad fsck yesterday my entire system pretty much crashed. i am trying to install fresh but it is not recognizing my network hardware or my video card. any clues? Live CD and USB environments still see everything perfect
<messiah> kostkon, sure i can't resume downloads? i would swear that i could 1 week ago
<Soyo> Thanks Doc!
<BA^> iceroot: i can ping 192.168.1.1 just fine. now what?
<kostkon> messiah, don't know. from which hoster do you download your files?
<messiah> kostkon, zshare
<messiah> or mu
<kostkon> messiah, not sure, i don't really know, as far as i remember mine always started from the beginning when interrupted
<jcrawford> ok this sucks i install the nvidia drivers now it does not see both of my displays gah
<xgvictoriax> i am on hardy on a compaq presario laptop cq40-32la, the sound capture doesn't seem to be working, i went on the terminal and it's not muted when i click on alsamixer, when i go on the gnome properties i get an error when i try to test the audio capture
<BA^> iceroot: ok... i can get to my wireless so maybe the problem is between it and my gateway. thanks
<jcrawford> i do see a nice osx like dock now though which i did not have before
<jcrawford> gah
<jcrawford> rolling back brb
<reber> how to make an usb pendrive from an ubuntu-studio ?
<DasEi> TheCheeze: live runs fine ? erase the hd then
<Fenix|work> Question... which is more stable, Reiser3 or Reiser4 ...
<jcrawford> odd though because one display is dvi the other is vga
<Fenix|work> I should mention the drive is 1.3TB
<jcrawford> both are connected to the video card so i am unsure why it is not seeing both displays :(
<DasEi> reber: persistant install or installer-stick ?
<ZykoticK9> jcrawford, have you opened nvidia-settings and seen if one of the displays is disabled?
<reber> DasEi, persistant install
<jcrawford> i see XScreen0
<jcrawford> then i see GPU0
<LoRez> anybody messed with touchscreen calibration in karmic?
<jcrawford> don't see 2 screens listed in the nvidia app
<iceroot> BA^: can you access http://78.46.202.4 but not http://alpha-unix.de ? then its your dns setting
<jcrawford> oh wiat
<jcrawford> i think i see now
<LoRez> jcrawford: get back to work on your cake project
<BA^> iceroot: i think it was my wireless cuz it's not coming up with an ip
<ZykoticK9> jcrawford, "X Server Display Configuration" on left side / 2nd from top
<BA^> iceroot: success!!! bad network cable
 * BA^ is now wireless!!! woohoo
<TheCheeze> DasEi i did 4 times, still the same result
<jcrawford> LoRez, haha
<jcrawford> yea yea
<BA^> now i got 1 running jaunty and 1 running karmic :)
<DasEi> TheCheeze: did you verify the installer cd ?
<BenG92> Hi, i need some help installing Grub on a network less maching running from a Live Disk
<TheCheeze> DasEi yes
<frybye> hi - how to set a preferred wlan connection from multiple choices for auto connnect on start up - karmic?
<__THIGOD> i cant enter to linux :P
<dabbill> any one know of a good how-to for compiz in 9.10, i cant get any of the transparency to work, but i can get transparency to work with tweak ubuntu
<BA^> now... how do i connect my karmic laptop to a share on my jaunty box? jaunty is running the share with samba so that my win laptop can see it
<LindaJ> I have a very strange problem I think,
<BenG92> Hi, i need some help installing Grub on a networkless machine running from a Live Disk
<erUSUL> BA^: Places>Network>Windows Network ?
<LindaJ> I have a usb stick, that appears as /dev/sdb with /dev/sdb1  partition.
<TheCheeze> LindaJ that is normal
<TheCheeze> LindaJ the partition just shows that it is formatted
<LindaJ> however, the /dev/sdb1  part dissappears when I do "eject /media/disk-1"
<LindaJ> ??
<LindaJ> afterwards i cant mount it back, because no /dev/sdb1
<LindaJ> I have to unblug the usb and replug it?
<Lint> can I install programs from Karmik in 8.04-whatever-it's-called?
<BenG92> Hi, i need some help installing Grub on a networkless machine running from a Live Disk (9.10)
<erUSUL> Lint: no
<erUSUL> !backports | Lint
<BenG92> Welcome back erUSUL
<ubottu> Lint: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iceroot> !backports | Lint
<BenG92> Welcome back iceroot
<Lint> erUSUL, why? I don't need backports, I need new software
<Ahlee> ubuntu 9.04, dig is segfaulting (apparmor is currently stopped).  Following in dmesg/syslog: Nov 18 09:52:09 alpha kernel: [340249.543080] dig[27927] general protection ip:7f7b0bfedfb4 sp:7f7b08ebfb40 error:0 in libdns.so.45.0.4[7f7b0bf8f000+148000]
<BA^> erUSUL: unable to mount location. failed to retrieve share list from server :(
<BenG92> hmm dodgy script loaded
<BenG92> sorry
<erUSUL> Lint: backports are new software
<LindaJ> TheCheeze:  i don't understand why this is normal,  I don't have any other usb stick or hard disk that behaves like that.
<erUSUL> BA^: Places>Connect to Server
<dabbill> any one know of a good how-to for compiz in 9.10, i cant get any of the transparency to work, but i can get transparency to work with tweak ubuntu
<erUSUL> Lint: you do not should use eject. use gnome-umount
<LindaJ> TheCheeze:  here's the main problem:  lets say I want to fdisk or cfdisk my usb... well I can't because first I need to umount the disk...
<erUSUL> LindaJ: you do not should use eject. use gnome-umount
<BenG92> Hi, i need some help installing Grub on a networkless machine running from a Live Disk
<erUSUL> LindaJ: eject is designed for cdroms dvd etc..
<ZykoticK9> LindaJ, what if you use the umount command instead of eject?
<Lint> erUSUL, so I can have modern versions like Firefox 3.5.5 and Gnome 2.28 from backports in 8.04?
<LindaJ> ZykoticK9, erUSUL: thanks.
<erUSUL> Lint: firefox 3.5 may be included in backports. all gnome i doubt it
<luist> what numbers i chmod to be rwxrwxr-x?
<erUSUL> !ff35 | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<erUSUL> luist: 775
<LindaJ> Is it reasonably safe to fdisk a usb stick?
<luist> erUSUL: i did that but its rwxrwsr-x
<erUSUL> LindaJ: as save as any other block device.
<BA^> erUSUL: i chose windows share under connect to server but it wouldn't connect.
<LindaJ> I'm not happy that the partition on the usb "has different physical/logical endings."
<erUSUL> luist: that's what you asked
<luist> erUSUL: whats that 's' instead of x?
<BenG92> does anyone know how to install Grub on a networkless machine?
<erUSUL> luist: sticky bit ??
<luist> erUSUL: was it like that before i chmod 775?
<llutz> luist: sgid
<erUSUL> BA^: dunno; firewall ?
<ponto> hi, how can I increase the number of nfs server daemons?
<Lint> ok, so why I just cannot install newer packages in older OS?
<LindaJ> erUSUL: thanks!  I will delete that funny partition, that starts in the wrong place and write a new one.
<ZykoticK9> ponto, do you have more then 8 concurrent nfs connections?  seems like a lot, and i'd think it would spawn more automatically, have a look at your "ps aux | grep nfsd | wc -l"
<erUSUL> Lint: newer packages neeed newer libraries. you have to replace everything
<Ahlee> Lint: shared libraries not available in the older OS.  it might be possible, and there's always the option to compile
<erUSUL> LindaJ: ok; good luck
<jva_> Halitech: it seems that i only need a remote host to tunnel http, and it's working fine
<ponto> ZykoticK9: there are currently 9
<ponto> ZykoticK9: 8
<thedancingdeer> well my front audio started working but the sound is kind of mono! when i do "$speaker-test -c2" i hear sound from both the sides of my headphones!
<Ahlee> ponto: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s05.html#nfsd_daemon_instances
<ZykoticK9> ponto, same here (must be the default)
<jcrawford> hey guys i finally got both displays working but the "Dock" style thing appears on my left screen rather than the primary right screen?
<jcrawford> any way to move that to the right or just disable it all together?
<jcrawford> i don't need the dock really
<Tc_> why do I get "Directory not empty" when I move a folder using sudo ?
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  what 'dock' thing?
<ponto> ZykoticK9: on our old nfs server we had 32
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, some visual effect thing that reminds me of the OS X dock
<phrix> hi all.... I just install win XP after my ubuntu, then the grub wont appear... any idea??
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  you can alt-click -drag to move the gnome panels around. Not sure about the different docs. I imagien it depends on the exact dock you are using.
<Ahlee> ubuntu 9.04, dig is segfaulting (apparmor is currently stopped).  Following in dmesg/syslog: Nov 18 09:52:09 alpha kernel: [340249.543080] dig[27927] general protection ip:7f7b0bfedfb4 sp:7f7b08ebfb40 error:0 in libdns.so.45.0.4[7f7b0bf8f000+148000]
<bipolar> Does anyone know a way to add a SSL CA cert to Firefox from the command line?
<ZykoticK9> ponto, but doesn't the autospawning of more, if required, work for you?
<botay> alo
<botay> uh
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, yea that doesn't move my dock, i am not even sure how it got here lol
<Tc_> anyone know why I get "Directory not empty" when i try to move a folde ?
<jcrawford> i just installed the nvidia driver and it showed up
<jcrawford> how can i just get rid of it?
<erUSUL> Tc_: move or remove ?
<DasEi> !grub | phrix
<ubottu> phrix: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<SpinachHead> I am getting signal is not compatible with this input from the install CD and I forget the parameters I need to use to get around this. Any help?
<Tc_> erUSUL:  move
<dabbill> any one know of a good how-to for compiz in 9.10, i cant get any of the transparency to work, but i can get transparency to work with tweak ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  Hmm.. depends on what dock it is..  Its your sustem. You had to of installed it. It could be the gnome-do docky theme
<generic> I am running 9.10, have intel 3945 abg wireless. I can connect to the internet wirelessly, however, unable to scan. Can anybody help me? New to ubuntu and going nuts. Thanks.
<phrix> DasEi, thx...
<DasEi> phrix: karmic ?
<jcrawford> i dunno i can resize it to see more apps or make it small to only see a few
<jcrawford> hrmm
<jcrawford> i didn't install any dock that i am aware of let me check the gnome-do settings
<ZykoticK9> jcrawford, is the dock gnome-do?  "ps aux | grep gnome-do"
<phrix> DasEi, no, jaunty...
<jcrawford> that's exactly what it is Dr_Willis
<erUSUL> Tc_: "mv" should not complain if the directory is not empty ...
<jcrawford> as super-space changes the dock gah
<jcrawford> time to change that :)
<Lint> everything I need from 8.04 is it's Xorg. Can I upgrade the kernel and other system parts which are unrelated to xorg?
<vavar> what are the good email clients today to recommend?
<ponto> ZykoticK9, Ahlee: thanks.  increased it in /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server  to 32
<DasEi> phrix: right , grub-legacy still , try super-grub disk, works often & easy
<ZykoticK9> ponto, nice work!
<LindaJ> man why do they mess with the partition table in such a funny way?,  maybe there are some bad bits at the beginning of the usb?
<Tc_> erUSUL: it is not empty ...I am trying to override a file with the same name .
<phrix> DasEi, what's it??
<lukasz_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<BA^> erUSUL: i can't ping my jaunty box from my karmic laptop... so must be some network weirdness going on
<VCoolio> vavar: claws-mail is lightweight
<fahadsadah> lukasz_: Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<erUSUL> Lint: what's wrong with newer Xorg releases ?
<jcrawford> whew i know i did not like that gnome-do theme heh
<jcrawford> thanks guys :)'
<DasEi> phrix: d/l  a version below 1.0 f.e  0.96 http://tinyurl.com/4g9c56
<lukasz_> ale tam pomocy nie znajde :/
<Lint> erUSUL, they poorly support my hardware
<Tc_> erUSUL: ?
<DasEi> phrix: it's an automated live-utility to repair grub
<erUSUL> Tc_: please give as the exact command you are running
<phrix> DasEi, I'm just wondering do it with console... ^^
<vavar> VCoolio: thanks that looks good.
<SpinachHead> anyone know the boot parameters to get around 'Signal is not compatible with this input?'
<fahadsadah> phrix: sudo grub-install
<Tc_> erUSUL: sudo mv newfolder  /home/public_html
<generic> Unable to scan for wireless connections in 9.10, can somebody help me?
<fahadsadah> Tc_: That moves newfolder to /home/public_html
<DasEi> phrix: can also boot a live cd and chroot in the sys, see link ^
<botay_> alo
<botay> a
<phrix> fahadsadah, just it...??
<VCoolio> vavar: also check several plugins for it
<erUSUL> Tc_: you mean ? sudo mv newfolder  /home/public_html/
<dpreacher> can anyone explain what "There are 2 inodes containing multiply-claimed blocks." message from boot time fsck means?
<Tc_> erUSUL: well yes
<erUSUL> Tc_: you want to end up with /home/public_html/newfolder/ ; don't you ?
<erUSUL> Tc_: then add the final /
<Tc_> erUSUL: and I get this "Directory not empty"
<vavar> VCoolio: do you know something about moving existing email from one programm to another?
<slacker_nl> does anyone know how I can trigger an action when I enable to killswitch of my wifi card?
<Tc_> because I have a folder with the same name which I want to override ...
<VCoolio> vavar: from what to what?
<llutz> Tc_: man mv (-f)
<sahilsk> hey, i can't boot into ubuntu, it say can't mount filesystem. conflict acpi support .... what i do??
<generic>  Does anybody know how to get scanning to work in ubuntu 9.10 for wireless?
<VCoolio> vavar: I did something to change from evolution to claws-mail
<sahilsk> ??
<slacker_nl> !killswitch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killswitch
<sahilsk> hey, i can't boot into ubuntu, it say can't mount filesystem. conflict acpi support .... what i do?
<zaidka> sahilsk: try disabling acpi stuff from the bios
<zaidka> sahilsk: just a wild guess
<_Hammer_> Does anyone use X-Chat and knows how to filter out the join/quit messages in a channel? :)
<Ahlee> dig segfaulting under ubuntu 9.04, complaining of libdns.so.45.0.4 - suggestions on next steps?
<dpreacher> manual fsck seemed to 'fix' and 'clone' a few things
<generic> Thanks anyway, bye.
<thedancingdeer> i'm not stereo sound from my front jack! can anyone help me with this!
<erUSUL> Tc_: ok; you are right mv will refuse to do the rename in that case ... just rm the dest dir first
<ZykoticK9> _Hammer_, right click the channel name in the channel list (left side ususally) - Setting - Hide Join/Parts
<sahilsk> zaidka: please, give me more option. if i do that i won't be ablet to boot into window.  i guess.
<dpreacher> how do i add a user to the sudoers list. i'm not looking at controlling what commands user can run
<dpreacher> which file should i add user to?
<VCoolio> vavar: you can import mbox files; check if your current client can export to mbox
<zaidka> sahilsk: im out of ideas. sometimes i get mounting errors when i boot up, i try to restart and it works again. don't really know what's the cause of the problem
<erUSUL> dpreacher: man visudo
<sahilsk> hey, i can't boot into ubuntu, it say can't mount filesystem. conflict acpi support .... what i do?
<sahilsk> :)
<dpreacher> ok thanks erUSUL
<Tc_> Well i did it my way I renamed the folder and I moved the nefolder into that directory
<sahilsk> :'(
<zaidka> sahilsk: you need the exact error message so people can help you
<cankoy> dpreacher: the simplest is to give the user 'Administer this system' privilege from User and Groups
<BA^> grrr... it's my firewall. i disabled it and was able to ping just fine
<cookie> hi
<om26er> !hi | cookie
<ubottu> cookie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<BA^> but when i ping my firewall doesn't show anything blocked
<slacker_nl> does anyone know how I can trigger an action when I enable to killswitch of my wifi card?
<BA^> using firestarter
<om26er> slacker_nl: google
<cookie> can i virtualize system, from real hard drive by Virtualbox, or other program?
<slacker_nl> om26er: ty
<dpreacher> cankoy...its been a long ride from the shell to the gui...had to do a lot of things right back in shell to have things working in gui, esp. when root is disabled
<BA^> any suggestions??
<SpinachHead> Hmm, safe graphics mode
<sllide> how do i check the info hash of a file?
<erUSUL> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<_5moufl> I have a laptop with shortcut with keyboard o change luminosity but they don't work, it displays a 'bar' but the luminosy remain at its maximum
<jihedamine> Hi. Shift+(Home/End/Pg Up/Pg Down) in numeric pad causes to display the corresponding number (i.e. 7/1/9/3). How can I configure my keyboard to be able to use shift key with home key please ?
<om26er> :)
<jcrawford> i think it is so funny that Ubuntu does not see my bluetooth usb adapter yet it works fine with my keyboard/mouse, why would bluez not see it?
<ZykoticK9> cookie, VirtualBox can work with physical drives, but i wouldn't recommend it, see http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#rawdisk
<cookie> thaks, I'll read about this
<AdvoWork> say our site runs IP:8080 but somewhere(place) does something to change to 80 which dont work.. anything we can do, without altering port forwarding? ie on the pc itself?
<SingAlong> hi all
<om26er> !hi | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Kingsy101> if I was going to upgrade my ubuntu from 8.11 to the newer version using the package manager in the GUI do I need to do a backup first?
<passses> hi everyone i'm doing a port scan on my router internally, and nmap says the router resolves to 3 IPs, how can I find out what the other two are?!
<Kingsy101> i.e is there a chance of something going wrong?
<_5moufl> I have a laptop with shortcut with keyboard o change luminosity but they don't work, it displays a 'bar' but the luminosy remain at its maximum
<dabbill> any one know of a good how-to for compiz in 9.10, i cant get any of the transparency to work, but i can get transparency to work with tweak ubuntu
<tavasti> Kingsy101, when dealing with computer or any device having software, everything can go wrong
<Kingsy101> ok so backup it is :)
<cankoy> Kingsy101: you cannot upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10
<BA^> i need help configuring my firewall. my win laptop can get in via samba but can't ping it. using firestarter, is there something better?
<IdleOne> !leapfrog | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leapfrog
<IdleOne> errr
<Kingsy101> cankoy - yea but you can go from 8/`0 to 9/04 to 9.10 right?
<cankoy> Kingsy101: yes
<Kingsy101> sorry about the mistakes there you know what I mean :P
<passses> hi everyone i'm doing a port scan on my router internally, and nmap says the router resolves to 3 IPs, how can I find out what the other two are?!
<Kingsy101> well thats the plan :)
<IdleOne> Kingsy101: yes you have to upgrade to next version until you get to the one you want
<Kingsy101> yea its cool :)
<Kingsy101> ay known issues when doing upgrades like that?
<detrix> Hello everyone, I messed up an SD card slightly.  I right-clicked on it, and went to properties, and then to the drive tab and add some mount options.  Now the SD card mounts, but I do not have access permission to it.  it does not show up on my desktop to undo the change.
<kostkon> Kingsy101, good luck, you have a lot of upgrades ahead
<Kingsy101> hehe
<Kingsy101> are there any common problems I should be aware of?
<IdleOne> Kingsy101: since you are going to backup. I suggest you do a clean install
<cankoy> Kingsy101: read release notes, and only apply official ways to upgrade (don't improvise)
 * kostkon is listening on Spotify: God Shuffled His Feet by Crash Test Dummies from Radio Woodstock 25th Anniversary [05:26] { 2005, http://open.spotify.com/track/1qJjVVpxIJnZEJw047QDCO }
<Kingsy101> IdleOne - naw I don't wanna go for a clean install I have too much stuff installed it would make the process hours and hours longer
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sipior> kostkon: wow, that's really fascinating.
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> mistake, sorry...
<Kingsy101> the plan was to literally go into the package manager update the distro, wait wait wait.. once its done.. do it again
<Kingsy101> thats it.. I wasnt planning anything technical or anything :P
<IdleOne> Kingsy101: that should work fine.
<Hb_Kai> if i lock my screen, do torrents continue to download?
<Kingsy101> :)
<Kingsy101> cooooool
<erUSUL> Hb_Kai: yes
<Kingsy101> well I am saving files atm, I cant afford to loose some stuff.
<TheCheeze> ok, noobish type question... but what are the folders in /usr that tend to cause errors when stuff is inside of them? i forget, but i thought /usr/sbin was one of them
<Hb_Kai> okay, thank you erUSUL
<cankoy> Kingsy101: the official way is to use Update Manager, not package manager
<Kingsy101> okie will do
<BELLINXFELON> how can i change the ownership of every subfolder within a directory?
<DasEi2> BELLINXFELON: sudo chown -r /to/path(es)
<soreau> BELLINXFELON: chown -R <user> /folder/*
<dpreacher> ubuntu jaunty netbook remix says it can't detect battery state on acer aspireone though a battery is affixed. how else can i test if the battery is working...netbook has been connected for quite some time to AC
<BELLINXFELON> soreau : in terminal, its taking a minute now
<BA^> what's a good firewall front end? using firestarter but can't seem to get it configured right
<baron> Can someone help me restore my root password... not sure if i got hacked or what happend
<IdleOne> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<IdleOne> !root | baron
<ubottu> baron: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sipior> baron: are you sure you even have a root password? (that's certainly not the default)
<natjo> i uninstalled NBR yesterday with WUBI which is how i had it installed and now when i boot windows it still gives me a choice between NBR and XP how can i remove this?
<baron> admin
<Lint> natjo, edit boot.ini ?
<natjo> Lint: let me take a gander
<baron> Using username "admin".
<baron> Using keyboard-interactive authentication.
<baron> Password:
<baron> then is says dennied
<sipior> baron: do you have another account on that box that is in the admin group?
<passses> hi everyone i'm doing a port scan on my router internally, and nmap says the router resolves to 3 IPs, how can I find out what the other two are?!
<baron> nope
<Six_String_sense> Hey! I'd need for Tuxguitar and some media player to work at the same time.. but if i have started Tuxguitar first, then i have no other audio, and vice versa..?
<natjo> Lint: do you happen to know where it is located?
<Lint> natjo, it's Hidden, System, Read-only file in the root of C:\
<Lint> natjo, you should be an administrator to edit it, and remove read-only attribute first
<sipior> baron: you can try rebooting the machine into recovery mode (or from a live cd, &cet.) and reset the password on that account.
<baron> k
<jcrawford> i think it is so funny that Ubuntu does not see my bluetooth usb adapter yet it works fine with my keyboard/mouse, why would bluez not see it?
<mesenga> hi.. I downloadead the xampp-linux-1.7.2.tar.gz.. How can i extract and install him now, please?
<natjo> Lint: okay i found it do you know what i should delete?
<sipior> mesenga: well, what does the documentation that came with your software say?
<DasEi2> !compile | mesenga
<ubottu> mesenga: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Lint> natjo, pastebin.ubuntu.com
<natjo> uno momento
<mesenga> sipior i only must to know how extract an archive on terminal.. because i don't know to use the linux yet :x
<sipior> mesenga: "tar zxvf archive.tar.gz"
<natjo> Lint: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/321660/
<Lint> C:\wubildr.mbr = "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" (and you can reduce "Timeout=" value, while you're at it)
<mesenga> sipior I made this (tar zxvf xampp-linux-1.7.2.tar.gz) when the .tar was in download folder yet..
<mesenga> sipior then
<natjo> Lint: thanks i'm gonna restart and see if that fixed it
<jester7> mesenga: Might I suggest just using the sudo tasksel command and choosing "Lamp server"?
<jester7> I realize xampp is supposed to make it easy, but ubuntu makes it quite easy too
<sipior> mesenga: change directory ("cd") to the folder where the archive file lives, or just give tar the path of the file ("Downloads/archive.tar.gz" or whatever)
<jester7> and no need to compile
<davidboy> Is is possible to download Lucid testing before alpha 1?
<Lint> if I made a translation for an app in repository, whom shall I contact, author or maintainer?
<passses> hi everyone i'm doing a port scan on my router internally, and nmap says the router resolves to 3 IPs, how can I find out what the other two are?!
<mesenga> sipior The same thing happens!
<sipior> mesenga: well, what did you type?
<daveycakes> is LAMP compatable on 9.10?
<purma> does someone know how i can change audio settings in kaffeine running ubuntu 9.10 and kaffeine 1.0-pre2 ... i want to select different soundcard for audio.
<mesenga> oh sipior.. i got extract
<purma> oh and i use gnome
<Lint> purma, systemsettings
<BenG92> does anyone know how to install Grub on a networkless machine?
<mesenga> thanks!
<freeride> hi everyone
<freeride> how do i share foldeers? please help
<purma> Lint, in gnome?
<Lint> purma, yes, it's kde app for kde app settings; you may need to install it first
<BenG92> Hi, i need some help installing Grub on a networkless machine running from a Live Disk
<frostburn> daveycakes, compatible ?
<VCoolio> freeride: right click the folder; then share options; you may be prompted to install stuff (samba) which will be done automatically
<daveycakes> indeed
<DasEi2> freeride: between two machines ?
<Leoneof`> i've been using ubuntu 9.04, with windows Vista, but then i did format partition C: and installed windows vista, now it cant boot to Ubuntu, how to fix it?
<erUSUL> !grub | Leoneof`
<ubottu> Leoneof`: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<freeride> VCoolio: Only the folders in Home folder can be shared, how do I share the others?
<frostburn> daveycakes, i don't understand the context.  mysql php apache all run fine on ubuntu if that's your question
<purma> Linta, aight. thanks ill try it out.
<DasEi2> !grub | Leoneof`
<freeride> DasEi2: Yes between two
<Leoneof`> thanks, will try it
<DasEi2> freeride: both on ubuntu ?
<daveycakes> oh right, ok :) well i was just asking as i was about to install lamp server
<freeride> Ubuntu and Windows
<DasEi2> !samba | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<freeride> i can share Home folder and that's all
<BenG92> Hi, i need some help installing Grub on a networkless machine running from a Live Disk
<freeride> I've installed samba
<VCoolio> freeride: you want to share system folders? hmm; well then there is a permissions issue; don't know if 'gksudo nautilus' will work
<freeride> I'v got 2 drives, the other one is /d/linux/
<DasEi2> freeride: so a permission problem , then smb.conf is one part,  chmod/chown's manpages the other
<grawity> VCoolio: Sharing works as long as you have read perms, AFAIK
<tLoFP1> My computer has recently started to do alot of crackeling noises, what could cause this?
<purma> Linta, no it just keeps playing from my build in soundcard :/
<freeride> DasEi2: The system sais that i can share only the folders that are in home folder
<tLoFP1> specifically when the screen changes it crackles, so I assume when the AGP card speaks it interfers somehow
<Lint> purma, had you pulled desired soundcard on top?
<freeride> and i need to share /d/linux/
<DasEi2> freeride: on which client ?
<freeride> what client?
<purma> Lint, yes and tested it and it was working
<Lint> purma, i'm afraid i have no idea, then
<Sydney> is irssi a good irc client?
<DasEi2> freeride: if you got a share, it acts as server, the machine u use to access it is the server
<VCoolio> Sydney: yep
<freeride> ok, client is windows machine
<DasEi2> freeride: if you got a share, it acts as server, the machine u use to access is the client, sorry
<mikejet> whats up with all this bounceattack.txt business?
<nates> hi folks. hope someone here has an idea for my weird browsing experience: some websites (e.g. pubmed.org) can't be loaded by my firefox browser. the site loads but as soon as i use html form fields and send them it takes ages and timeouts. i figures that this is due to my firewall but why is that so? i'm using firestarter with no specific denial rules ...
<DasEi2> freeride: did you already looked at smb.conf ?
<BenG92> Hi, i need some help installing Grub on a networkless machine running from a Live Disk
<grawity> mikejet: As usual, some smartass wants to have fun with IRC. Notice how some requests have Freenode's own servers as their source address.
<freeride> DasEi2: no, i didn't
<freeride> i'll look at
<purma> Lint, no i got it working. just tried to change the audio settings, but i needed it for video. now it works. thanks.
<freeride> DasEi2: where do i fined this smb.conf
<music_freak> i'm new to this. i need help installing unstoppable copier.. i dl from their website. it is a .gz file
<atril> hi
<DasEi2> freeride: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<atril> how can I know the if my micro is 32 or 64 from the console, because with "cat /proc/cpuinfo" doesn't show anything
<yoshx> hello
<mikejet> grawity, i wish someone would fix that. its pretty retarded for irc to support anything other than text chat. no file xfer.
<freeride> DasEi2: ok, thanks you
<grawity> mikejet: Technically, the transfer is outside IRC.
<IHS_Volunteer> is there a way to lock the ALSA PCM to a certain volume in 9.10? the GUI seems to have dumped all control for ALSA.. I can change it in alsamixer in a terminal, but I'd rather not have to open a terminal any time I turn my volume up.
<Yancho> hi .. i am having a problem with kernel panic - not syncing - i had a power cut at home and the NUT didn't switch off my ubuntu desktop 9.04. i am getting the line before the kernel panic: usb 4-2: new low speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 2/bin/sh: cant open single .. anyone has any idea what is wrong please?
<Lint> IHS_Volunteer, gnome-alsa-mixer?
<DasEi2> freeride: also in there you configure allowed users and dirs -- that's one thing ..
<IHS_Volunteer> Lint, Well, that might be a little more simple..but I'd still have to open something else
<grawity> mikejet: Besides, when every client supports that, it isn't easy to "fix" (especially something what is not broken()
<cankoy> !grub2 > BenG92
<ubottu> BenG92, please see my private message
<DasEi2> freeride: the other is to have a user on your server that's corresponding with your xp-setup, and that is allowed to access desired folders
<BenG92> cankoy that doesn't help, i have a networkless machine that doesn't run because its missing grub. the only way to install it is with a manually written script
<sipior> mikejet: most irc clients can be configured to auto-ignore dcc attempts. might be worth a look.
<freeride> >>DasEi2: freeride: the other is to have a user on your server that's corresponding with your xp-setup, and that is allowed to access desired folders
<mikejet> sipior how do i do that in xchat?
<freeride> It works well
<Lady> we
<sipior> mikejet: i don't use xchat, sorry. play around with the menus, you know?
<Tiders-> I downloaded the package tsocks so that I can run non-socks applications through a proxy,... Its installd now how to I actually get it to work and use it?
<coastal> everytime i minimize an application it disappears off the screen. How do i change it so it sits at the bottom?
<Lady> ciau
<Lady> c'è qualcuno iraliano
<mikejet> that sounds fun.
<DasEi2> !it
<Lady> italianooo
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Lady> no
<Lady> mamt io sro dove mi pare
<Lady> nn sei nessuno tu
<maco> !it | lady
<ubottu> lady: please see above
<erUSUL> !it
<Lady> nn rompere
<Lady> cazzo
<Lady> ma cosa scocciate tutti qui
<Tiders-> SHe doesnt seem to get it
<Lady> uccidetevi
<Lady> ooooooooooooooooooo
<Lady> ooooooooooooooo
<Lady> ooooooooooooooo
<Lady> ooooooooooooo
<FloodBot3> Lady: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lint> coastal, tweak your WM
<cankoy> BenG92: get alternate install cd, add it via admin > software sources, and install
<coastal> ?
<coastal> lint ? wm
<IHS_Volunteer> window manager
<Lint> coastal, windows manager, should be somewhere in the settings menu
<Kirsch> hey all, i'm trying to create an SSH tunnel from computer A to B and it works, but i want computer C to access the port from B (to A) over the internet, i know its not secure, but i dont remember what the SSH feature is called to allow it to forward the port to the public
<VCoolio> coastal: did you remove window list from panel? add it back (rmb on panel, add to panel)
<Kirsch> googling ssh tunnel and things like allow global port or such didn't give me anything specific.
<Lady> stronzi
<Lady> papponi
<IdleOne> !ops | Lady doesn't seem to understand we are trying to help by redirecting to #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> Lady doesn't seem to understand we are trying to help by redirecting to #ubuntu-it: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Lady> coglioni
<IdleOne> and is now calling us some vulgar names
<kostkon> Lady, pepponi
<coastal> vcoolio, my daughter was pressing buttons
<cankoy>  /ignore Lady
<Yancho> hi .. i am having a problem with kernel panic - not syncing - i had a power cut at home and the NUT didn't switch off my ubuntu desktop 9.04. i am getting the line before the kernel panic: usb 4-2: new low speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 2/bin/sh: cant open single .. anyone has any idea what is wrong please? -- photo here : http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/8375/dsc05262.jpg
<jussi01> kostkon: please dont
<kostkon> ok sorry...
<freeride> DasEi2: Tell me please, how do i restart samba serv
<IHS_Volunteer> I am suddenly reminded of the baboon in the lion king. the italian lady's language reminds me of the gibberish...
<noneNN> theres something weird, its been a week without updates?
<DasEi2> freeride: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<IdleOne> IHS_Volunteer: our english was gibberish to her
 * mbeierl starts singing asante sana squash banana
<freeride> DasEi2: thank you)
<BenG92> cankoy i only have the 1 software cd, because i run a vista loaded laptop and ubuntu installed through vista. If i had the grub files i could save them straight to the ubuntu folder but i don't know what to download
<josse> hi
<coastal> vcoolio, I must be losing my mine, where is wm located?
<Ferkeliana> hello
<dajhorn> Yancho:  Your initrd file is broken.  Boot from an older kernel, if you have one installed.
<roshan> Hello, where does one report a bug with the Ubuntu website?
<freeride> DasEi2: Thank you, I've just added some folders in smb.conf. Now it works well.
<josse> in france
<DasEi2> !yay | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: Glad you made it! :-)
<Yancho> dajhorn: i tried the other previous two .. no luck :(
<mbeierl> noneNN: you're right.  I hadn't paid attention, but no updates in quite a while
<cankoy> BenG92: I'm not familiar with Wubi, it that's what you're referring to
<josse> i search a movie :)
<erUSUL> roshan: #ubuntu-website ?
<dajhorn> Yancho: Use the LiveCD to start the computer, and reinstall the kernel.
<roshan> erUSUL: Thank you.
<Yancho> dajhorn: so i should do what? put the livecd .. boot to it .. and then?
<int203> anyone know what differences in ati radeon drivers there are between 9.04 and 9.10? or somewhere to find out?
<aaron11> does anyone know what to do after you got ubottu's code. I got a db file and what is it and what do you do with it
<aaron11> !db
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about db
<josse> what are the commands to IRC
<josse> please
<BlouBlou> josse: it depends wich irc-client are you using
<dajhorn> Yancho: In the LiveCD boot menu, look for a "rescue" option.  (I don't remember the specific name.)  If that doesn't work, you need to do it from the LiveCD desktop.
<Yancho> dajhorn: im in the cd menu .. what should i do please? install / boot from first hard disk?
<Dr_Willis> !irc | josse
<ubottu> josse: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Lint> do I need apparmor installed?
<josse> Xchat
<erUSUL> !irc
<dajhorn> Yancho: Dunno.  Try your luck.  You need the option that starts the kernel from the CD-ROM, but uses the hard disk as root.
<LogicalDash> My .XCompose file is being ignored. How do I make it not ignored?
<Dr_Willis> josse:  see xchat.org
<DasEi2> Lint: it's there by default
<aaron11> josse: Join #freenode
<josse> thank you dr willis :)
<Tiders-> ANybody know how to use tsocks to run a game?
<Yancho> dajhorn: if i press f6 i get acpi=off / noapic / nolapic / edd=on .. has it anything t do ?
<dajhorn> dajhorn: Look for it on the help page.
<DasEi2> !bootoptions | Yancho
<ubottu> Yancho: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ASdasda> How do i set it up so when my cursor moves to the edge of the screen it switches to the next virtual desktop?
<Lint> but is it needed? is it used? why should I have that MAC nonsense on my system?
<aaron11> does anyone know what to do after you got ubottu's code. I got a db file and what is it and what do you do with it
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is it possible to construct djvu file from 70 pictures
<sipior> Lint: mac nonsense?
<grawity> aaron11: You only got the factoid database - see "Launchpad project page" for ubottu itself.
<divider> !gpsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpsd
<aaron11> oh
<Tiders-> !tsocks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsocks
<Lint> sipior, why do I need MAC enabled on my home computer?
<Tiders-> !socks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks
<Dr_Willis> !info tsocks
<ubottu> tsocks (source: tsocks): transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-9.1 (karmic), package size 269 kB, installed size 660 kB
<grawity> Lint: MAC address?
<coastal> i still don't see will windows manager is located
<llutz> !info gpsd | divider
<ubottu> divider: gpsd (source: gpsd): Global Positioning System - daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.39-5 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 208 kB
<grawity> Lint: Or MAC something else?
<sipior> Lint: what mac are we talking about here? a bit of context, if you please?
<Yancho> dajhorn:  / DasEi2 should i change the boot options line? is it that one which you told me to do ?
<Lint> sipior, grawity, Mandatory Access Control
<divider> llutz: thank you.
<Dr_Willis> When in doubt.. Leave it alone.. :)
<int203> has anyone been able to get ATI radeon mobility to work well under X with 9.10?  mines been acting pretty bogus since upgrade
<shamimzaki> hi, I want to put aria2c in background mode using '&' but i am getting speed info in the console. any help ?
<dajhorn> Yancho: I'm looking at the documentation in the ubottu link, but I don't see the repair option that you need. :P
<DasEi2> Yancho: I haven't seen your question in first place
<aaron11> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Yancho> hi .. i am having a problem with kernel panic - not syncing - i had a power cut at home and the NUT didn't switch off my ubuntu desktop 9.04. i am getting the line before the kernel panic: usb 4-2: new low speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 2/bin/sh: cant open single .. anyone has any idea what is wrong please? -- photo here : http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/8375/dsc05262.jpg
<Yancho> that is the question DasEi2
<sipior> Lint: you could just turn it off, if it bothers you. what's the problem, exactly?
<DasEi2> Yancho: what your issue ? why do you nedd to change bootoptions ?
<MFawzy> Hi all :) I just had a small Q : when I upgraded to Karmic I lost my authorization :)
<Lint> sipior, the question is, can I uninstall all that apparmor-packages safely?
<Yancho> DasEi2 dajhorn  suggested that i rebuild initrd
<sebsebseb> MFawzy: for partitions?
<MFawzy> yes
<sipior> Lint: sure, or you could just turn off the service...
<sebsebseb> MFawzy: that's meant to of happended
<MFawzy> well this used to happen b4
<Lint> are there some GUI tool to manage kernel modules?
<sebsebseb> MFawzy: your meant to have to put in a password to access USB sticks for example
<DasEi2> Yancho: ok sry then, stick with im/her then, sth. different from bootoptions (updateinitramfs)
<MFawzy> but now there is no "remember authorization " anymoer :(
<sebsebseb> MFawzy: with 9.10
<Yancho> DasEi2:  if u have any other suggestions i would be glad to read please .. coz im so short of ideas
<wildc4rd> evening all
<MFawzy> also I have to enter my pass once then the box reappears then I have to reenter it !
<BenG92> I need help installing Grub on a networkless, wubi machine because I can't load ubuntu anymore except via a Live DVD
<sebsebseb> MFawzy: I think it's mentioned in the release notes
<shamimzaki> hi, I want to put aria2c in background mode using '&' but i am getting speed info in the console. any help ?
<sebsebseb> !notes |  MFawzy
<ubottu> MFawzy: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<llutz> shamimzaki: redirect stdout/stderr then
<bzrk_> shamimzaki: aria2c > /de/null 2>&1 &
<bzrk_>  /dev*
<Yancho> dajhorn: any other idea except from the menu please?
<MFawzy> ubottu : is there any known work around ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dajhorn> Yancho: Start the LiveCD and do a filesystem check.  Do a web search, or try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=161922#post161922
<shamimzaki> bzrk: where i will get the info which file is downloaidng and at which speed
<DSheth> hello
<bzrk_> shamimzaki: redirect output to some fiel then
<dajhorn> Yancho: If a filesystem check doesn't repair the system, then you need to remove and reinstall the kernel, which is more difficult.  I don't see a good howto, and I probably don't have enough time to walk you through it.
<DSheth> it says "One or several MANDATORY libraries listed below are not found. SALOME may not work properly : libgfortran.so.1 " where do i get plz
<Yancho> from where to do a filesystem check?
<Catalin> hello all
<DSheth> hello catalin
<Yancho> going into the live ubuntu via try ubuntu without any change dajhorn ?
<sebsebseb> Catalin: hi
<shamimzaki> bzrk: using -l option i am getting what i want. I want this info in a file "[#1 SIZE:25.8MiB/101.3MiB(25%) CN:5 SPD:117.41KiB/s ETA:10m58s]"
<dajhorn> Yancho:  Terminal window, with the `fsck` program.
<docmax> i have a problem: firefox messes up adobe flash player... when clicking play on youtube noting happens.... this is not in windows???
<llutz> DSheth: ppu-gfortran
<dajhorn> Yancho: Yes.
<Catalin> any ideea how to set up a digital sound conection on Ubuntu 9.04?
<DSheth> shall i install it?
<bzrk_> shamimzaki: redirect with > into a file of your choice
<llutz> DSheth: if you need it, you should
<Yancho> thanks dajhorn  so once i am in ubuntu live i have to type fsck only ??
<bzrk_> shamimzaki: aria2c > /tmp/aria.log 2>&1 &
<DSheth> ok
<Catalin> i have an M-Audio 5.1 sound card
<shamimzaki> bzrk: thanks, let me try
<passses> hi everyone i'm doing a port scan on my router internally, and nmap says the router resolves to 3 IPs, how can I find out what the other two are?!
<docmax> if noone helps me i will go to windows again...
<ASdasda> How do i set it up so when my cursor moves to the edge of the screen it switches to the next virtual desktop?
<llutz> passses: try dig
<dajhorn> Yancho: `fsck -v  -c /dev/sda1` probably.  The "/dev/sda1" should be the hard disk name.
<cankoy> BenG92: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Catalin> any ideea how to set up a digital sound conection on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Yancho> dajhorn: please note that /home is on another physical hard disk here .. does it change something ?
<shamimzaki> bzrk: no luck i am getting this info in my console "[#1 SIZE:0B/0B CN:1 SPD:0.00KiB/s](1more...) [TOTAL SPD:0.00KiB/s]"
<DasEi2> Yancho: or sudo e2fsck -p /dev/<whatever>
<passses> llutz: dig?
<dajhorn> Yancho: No, because the system in the root ("/") filesystem isn't getting that far.
<DSheth> llutz are u sure it has the libgfortran.so.1 file?
<bzrk_> shamimzaki: then aria handles output in some weird way, sorry
<Linux-IRC> grawity: Hi,
<dajhorn> Yancho: If you had a hardware fault that broke one filesystem, then fsck the other filesystems if you have time.
<Catalin> any ideea how to set up a digital sound conection on Ubuntu 9.04?
<passses> llutz: thanks
<llutz> DSheth: ppu-gfortran: /usr/lib/cell/toolchain/lib/gcc/ppu/4.1.1/libgfortran.so.1
<dajhorn> Yancho: You can get a list of names from the "/proc/filesystems" file.
<mbeierl> ASdasda: it depends on what window manager you are using.  In compiz, there is the ccsm tool which will allow you to do that
<DSheth> ok thank you llutz :)
<bzrk_> Catalin: plug in a toslink and turn up the volume
<llutz> DSheth: its what apt-file gives me, i don't use that
<Catalin> toslink = ?
<bzrk_> a cable
<mbeierl> ASdasda: in ccsm -> Rotate Cube -> General check Edge Flip Pointer
<DSheth> ok
<dajhorn> Yancho: Oops, wrong file.  Try /proc/partitions instead.
<Catalin> bzrk_, i did that and nothing
<bzrk_> Catalin: if your card is detected and otherwise works, use a mixer tool and check for muted or low volume channels
<Yancho> there are many sda1's and sdbs
<Catalin> bzrk_, on the direct connection everything works well, but when i try digital, no sound at all
<Yancho> no idea what is what :S
<Surlent777> hi, can anyone tell me why pcmanfm feels the need to take over my Places menu, and how I can change it back? the settings I've found in gconf, as well as the usual nautilus .desktop files, all seem to look correct...
<DasEi2> Yancho: sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> ayuda
<Catalin> bzrk_, i`m using Ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> Catalin:  what sound card is this? I had a similer issue ages ago with some creative cards
<bzrk_> Catalin: check the mixer settings, it sounds like the channel is either muted or low volume
<Yancho> DasEi2 only one is labeled as linux and that is sdb1
<freeride> please, help me to install Cindelerra. When i type apt-get install cindellerra it sais that there is no ffmpeg, but ffmpeg is installed. what should I do?
<Catalin> Dr_Willis, i have a 5.1 M-audio Revolution
<Ddorda> is there any way to downgrade ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Catalin:  Hmm.. Well on my creative card there was some Mixer controll that was mis-labeled that enabled my digital out.
<Dr_Willis> Ddorda:  not really
<ASdasda> mbeierl: not using compiz... any other ways? (not so graphic intensive)
<Yancho> should i use e2fsck or fsck ?
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  Ddorda
<ubottu> Ddorda: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Catalin> Dr_Willis, may i prv you for a sec?
<dangerx89> !lista
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: you can do a clean install
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<__skyl__> $ tar -czvf myfile.tgz mydir brings the size from 90MB to 83MB  ... doesn't seem to be that good ... is there anything stronger?
<mbeierl> ASdasda: what window manager are you using?
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: Which version you currently on? Why want to downgrade?
<dangerx89> "!lista"
<freeride> please, help me to install Cindelerra. When i type apt-get install cindellerra it sais that there is no ffmpeg, but ffmpeg is installed. what should I do?
<Ddorda> 9.10. it doesn't support my Wifi card well
<Besogon> Where is lokated xorg.conf in ubuntu9.10? I had installed 9.10 and couldn't find this file.
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: oh right ok
<Yancho> dajhorn / DasEi2 should i use e2fsck or fsck ?
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: is that a clean install of 9.10 or an upgrade from 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> Catalin:  Ive proberly helped about all i can. I dont even have cards with digital out any more. just using  normal cheap speakers for the last 3+ years
<ASdasda> mbeierl, how do i find out?
<Surlent777> Besogon: try "locate xorg.conf"
<Besogon> yes\
<Ddorda> clean insall
<vlado> how can i optimize mu comp on ubuntu.....any program pls help....i have 3.06 GHz cpu and he work at 80-90%
<Ddorda> to reinstall I should just format the partition and install on the clean partition?
<freeride> please, help me to install Cindelerra. When i type apt-get install cindellerra it sais that there is no ffmpeg, but ffmpeg is installed. what should I do?
<mbeierl> ASdasda: are you running gnome or kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: ok well  overall 9.10 isn't a great release,  well some need it to fix hardware issues for example.   9.04 is a nice release, has an advantage or two over 9.10 as well.
<dajhorn> Yancho: `fsck` is a wrapper for the filesystem-specific checkers.  You can use either.
<DasEi2> Yancho:try e2fsck -p  first, it'll then suggest - if needed- other solutions , make sure fs is NOT mounted there
<ASdasda> all three, gnome, kubuntu, and xubuntu
<Ddorda> will the installation know how to hansle it? or I'll need to manually install it?
<__skyl__> vlado, check top to see what is eating your cpu might be a good place to start
<vlado> i am with gnome
<noren> i am getting locale setting error how to fix that ??
<ASdasda> mbeierl, currently in gnome
<Yancho> DasEi2 how can i know if the fs is mounted or not ?
<Ddorda> sebsebseb: ^
<vlado> mozila eating but skype too
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: yes to re install  get the ISO for 9.04,  md5sum check it to make sure you got a good download :)  and burn the contents to CD
<mbeierl> ASdasda: in gnome the default window manager is metacity.
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: and then delete your  9.10 partition and do an ew one
<BluesKaj> Catalin, open alsamixer look for IEC958 5 , make sure it isn't muted
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: or maybe format it
<noren> !locale
<vlado> how can fixed?
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Ddorda> and the installation will know hoe to handle it?
<sahk0> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Catalin> BluesKaj, in a sec
<Ddorda> or I'll need to manually choose partition?
<Dr_Willis> Ddorda:  the installer can reformat it.,
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: 9.10  has the Ext4 file system by default, with 9.04 it's Ext3,  but Ext4 is optional, but not stable enough over all, becasue of the kernel and such they have, but I never had issues with Ext4 in 9.04
<sahk0> meh
<ASdasda> mbeierl, how would i go about setting it in metacity?
<DasEi2> Yancho: mount                 <with no args tells you, boot from live, don't mount or open hd
<mbeierl> ASdasda: looking it up... don't know off the top of my head as I don't use metacity... gimme  a minute...
<BluesKaj> Catalin, as well as IEC958 0
<freeride> please, help me to install Cindelerra. When i type apt-get install cindellerra it sais that there is no ffmpeg, but ffmpeg is installed. what should I do?
<ASdasda> mbeierl, thanks!
<Ddorda> thank you guys :D
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: if you want speed improvements though
<docmax> if noone helps me i will go to windows again...
<noren> freeride: i m using avidemux its better iguess
<Dr_Willis> !info cindeella
<ubottu> Package cindeella does not exist in karmic
<Ddorda> is there any option to use add-apt-repository on Jaunty?
<noren> docmax: whats the prob
<Besogon> Surlent777: I'm using 9.04 now. And can't do "locate xorg.conf". Do you know where it is? Because by default xorg.conf no exist in /etc/X11
<freeride> noren: ok, thanks. I'll try
<Ddorda> or the ubuntu center?
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: boot up, shut down,  and  the automatic disk checking after the 23 or so boots, well  Ext4 will do that, but  there is a slight chance  that something might happen bad with Ext4 in 9.04, but that probably won't happen to you.  you can have important data backed up else where anyway, which your meant to do really
<Catalin> BluesKaj, both of them are OK
<Catalin> what should i do next?
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: So you never used 9.04 before or?
<freeride> !info cindelera
<ubottu> Package cindelera does not exist in karmic
<Surlent777> Besogon: cory@cory-desktop:~$ locate xorg.conf
<Surlent777> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> !cinelerra | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Surlent777> err sorry
<docmax> noren, nothing works like in windows
<BenG92> cankoy all of the links you have given me can only help me with a networked machine
<vlado> 10x alot for help i will try
<bzrk_> Catalin: alsamixer -> unmute everything -> max volume on everything -> try again
<DasEi2> Ddorda: synaptic let's you do it, the comfortable apt is there since karmic just, but can have it in two steps in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. How to install Cinelerra on Ubuntu 9.10 - a Youtube video :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPY5Hm7FPWs
<BenG92> i can install it with a networked machine, but not without
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: add/remove is in Jauntey and Synaptic
<freeride> LjL: thanks
<noren> docmax: yes because this is a different OS, cud u be particular about the difficulty u are facing
<Besogon> Surlent777: Ok. My computer works without xorg.conf
<Surlent777> Besogon: I find that highly unusual
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: plsu you can  sudo apt-get install stuff
<jiffe> can I have xinetd run 2 instances of the same service on different IPs?
<jiffe> I can pass a bind ip to pureftpd, doesn't seem to start either though
<Ddorda> sebsebseb: the question is if these 2 apps are available for Jaunty
<docmax> noren, for example when clicking into the firefox text field (where you put in http://...).. the text is not marked blue
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: so you never used 9.04 before?
<docmax> thats annoing
<mbeierl> ASdasda: I am sorry - I'm coming up blank for that.  It's usually called something like "edge flip" or so....
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: add/remove and synaptic  and the commands for instaling stuff in Jauntey
<Surlent777> ok, I've looked at every nautilus.desktop file, and they all seem right. Why would PCManFM still be hijacking my Places menu?
<jetienne> q. how to detect who lock the apt database ?
<Catalin> BluesKaj i don`t know who to change in alsamixer fror direct conection to a digital conection
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:   i noticed that annouance also with pcmanfm when i tried out lubuntu. I ended up just removeing pcmanfm
<Ddorda> sebsebseb: I did used Jaunty
<Catalin> BluesKaj, any idee how i do that?
<Ddorda> I just want to use Jaunty with the tools of Karmic
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: The Software Centre is new for 9.10 and is not available for Jauntey
<zubrin> anyone wanna recommend some distros for an old computer with about 1gigahertz and about 300ish megs of ram, sorry if its offtopic
<Ddorda> okay, thanks
<noren> docmax: if theres a prob with the firefox u are using i wud sugest u reinstall that, i personally use opera or arora web browser
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: in 10.04 it will also replace Synaptic
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: I didn't even know Lubuntu was real oO. Also, I guess I have little choice, but I was hoping to avoid that, as I like playing with different WM's =/ Thanks anyway then
<docmax> is here someone who wants to prevent me from going back to windows?
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: or that's the plan anyway
<DasEi2> jetienne: do you try to apt-get while synaptic is open ?
<docmax> noren, its a general gnome behaviour
<Lint> docmax, not exactly
<bzrk_> zubrin: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<docmax> text is not marked
<napterk__> hallo! Gibt es ein shell Befehl um die Leistung des Computers herauszufinden?
<docmax> when clicking into the field
<sebsebseb> !de |  napterk__
<ubottu> napterk__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  theres a lubuntu-desktop package - and from what i hear in the next release it will be an 'official' variant.
<VCoolio> docmax: in firefox type about:config then set browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll to true
<zubrin> bzrk: thanks
<DasEi2> Ddorda: watch up, libs won't match
<Ddorda> sebsebseb: I know what the plans are, I'm following after it very well :P
<docmax> VCoolio, cool!!!
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: Very interesting...up until 9.10, I found LXDE to be pretty interesting
<csimons> I've got a sound issue.  I can run 'aplay -l' as root and I can see my sound devices, but if I run it as a user I get 'device_list:223: no soundcards found...".  I have tried adding my user to the audio group, and then I can use audio by explicitly switching to the audio group with 'newgrp audio', but I can't use it from my normal group.
<napterk__> ups sorry wrong channel .)
<noren> docmax: are u telling me that u are unable to selecta text in the text fields
<Yancho> DasEi1 it said it was mounted 29 times without checked, check forced
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: ok well do you know where to get 9.04 from?  no you can't get it from the main site
<sebsebseb> docmax: anymore
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  i cant stand pcmanfm :) i recall in the past. kde 3.5/konqueror having a similer issue where it and gnome/nautilus would both fight over who would be the default file manager
<DasEi2> Yancho: fine, so now work for you
<ubox> hello
<DasEi2> Yancho: fine, so no* work for you
<noren> !sound |csimon
<ubottu> csimon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ddorda> sebsebseb: sure.
<sebsebseb> docmax: wrong one
<Yancho> DasEi2 what do u mean?
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: ok  download the iSO and md5sum yep and burn contents to CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > Ddorda
<ubottu> Ddorda, please see my private message
<docmax> VCoolio, sooo easy... works now, thanks!!!
<DSheth> how do i set the source
<ubox> how can one use the 'scan' button on a scanner to initiate a scan preview in xsane for example?
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: Normally there's a gconf string or a .desktop file, but they all seem to point to nautilus...personally I think Nautilus is the best file manager I've ever used
<DasEi2> Yancho: it just does the above described test itself then
<napterk__> is there any shell line to find sth out about the performance of your pc?
<DSheth> it says to type source ../env_products.csh
<VCoolio> docmax: no problem, if you google ubuntu about:config tricks you'll find more useful stuff
<Yancho> DasEi2 it is blinking .. should i press enter or something? or i leave it alone ?
<Ddorda> sebsebseb: thanks
<second_nick> hi
<docmax> VCoolio, strange, in windows version its enabled by default
<DasEi2> Yancho: leave it
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04  your ISO, but also the file with the md5sum code  that your ISO needs to be, for a good download
<Squideshi> Anyone have any idea why I might be seeing the following in dmesg or what it means? http://pastebin.com/d30c9d1f3
<VCoolio> docmax: windows and ubuntu firefox have different default settings for some stuff, to be consisten with other features in the os-es
<Yancho> ok DasEi2 thanks :)
<Anomos> i try to access some shared files in windows vista machine from my kubuntu machine. but when i try to open it through samba shares, it asks for credentials...? what credentials do i need?
<docmax> my next problem is... there is no real explorer replacement...
<Yancho> ok DasEi2 thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Catalin, it depends on your soundcard , if you have a spdif out (IEC958 out), make sure it's enabled in kmix /settings/configure channels
<Lint> docmax, because in Linux, selecting text can have undesired side effects
<Balsaq> i cannot get my ubuntu comuter to go online?
<Yancho> DasEi2 it said: /dev/sdb1: 29xxxx/57xxx files (1.7% non-contiguous), 19xxx/23xxx blocks
<Lint> is hal actively used now? is it safe to remove it?
<docmax> Balsaq, check cable
<jetienne> dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--purge):
<jetienne>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<jetienne>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<jetienne> how can i fix this ?
<FloodBot3> jetienne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Lint: don't remove Hal!
<noren> Balsaq, are u using a modem or router
<docmax> Balsaq, is router powered on?
<Surlent777> ok, it'd be pretty awesome if my cursor would decide NOT to disappear when a program is busy...
<DasEi2> Yancho: shuts with fs clean or errors fixed > reboot ?
<jetienne> like 3 lines is a flood :)
<Lint> sebsebseb, I had an impression it's deprecated?
<nemo> Anyone notice compiz seems to crash a *LOT* more in 9.10?
<Yancho> DasEi2 it didnt say anything except the line i wrote .. obvously xxx = numbers but no completed or something .. it just returned me to the terminal
<nemo> like, every couple of days?
<sebsebseb> Lint: I think 9.10 still uses it for something, and in that case, it's on the verge of becoming properly depreacted as far as I know
<bzrk_> jetienne: did you try reinstalling the package and then purging it?
<docmax> nemo, not for me... same crash frequency =)
<nemo> Crashes on both my ATI machine using fglrx and my nvidia machine.
<nemo> docmax: ah :-p
<mbeierl> nemo: not frequently at all for me
<nemo> mbeierl: perhaps it is the addons I am using
<DSheth> how do i create a configuration script
<DasEi2> Yancho: trml or busybox ?
<callmeglenn>  Got a Question - Am I correct in saying the Standard panel menu - Applications - places - system - cannot edit out the Computer and network stuff from the menu so that users cannot access the system and network in a lockdown environment
<nemo> mbeierl: compiz plugins I mean
<Yancho> DasEi2 terminal .. ubuntu@ubuntu and blinking box next to it
<mbeierl> nemo: yep.  I keep it to a fairly minimal set: wobbly, burn animation, round cube, that's about it
<docmax> nemo, every 2 days
<noren> nemo, why use compiz & use kwin instead
<DasEi2> callmeglenn: can add a restricted user account
<DSheth> it says to 'create a configuration script by typing  ../KERNEL_SRC_5.1.2/build_configure'
<jacek> hello
<jacek> i'm from poland
<annoia> I have an Audigy soundcard where I have one amplifier connected to the digital port, and one to the analogue. Before the Karmic upgrade I could switch between the two, but now it seems to be stuck on digital.
<callmeglenn> DasEi2: Tried that - you still cannot edit out the computer bit and network bit??
<DSheth> plz
<sebsebseb> jacek: ok
<docmax> nemo, depends on utilization
<DasEi2> Yancho: I see , enter : sudo shutdown -F r now
<dajhorn> Squideshi: Does it happen frequently? Did it begin after an upgrade to Karmic?  -- Booting with the "noacpi" or "noapic" kernel options may fix it.
<sebsebseb> !pl |  jacek
<ubottu> jacek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<nemo> 1641846.470705] compiz.real[3284]: segfault at 29e12c28 ip 00007f7d5f5fa30b sp 00007fff504b0530 error 4 in libthumbnail.so[7f7d5f5f5000+8000]
<nemo> hmmmm
 * nemo searches for that error
<Yancho> DasEi2:  illegal time value
<jacek> !pl
<nemo> welp. found one bug, but claims "fix released"
<docmax> nemo, seems that L2 cache on cpu did not write back cached data to RFX pipeline
<DasEi2> Yancho: I see , enter : sudo shutdown -F -r now,   ^typo
<Yancho> DasEi2 rebooting :)
<DSheth> how do i do "create a configuration script by typing ../KERNEL_SRC_5.1.2/build_configure"
<nemo> docmax: wait, wut? where are you getting this from?
<Squideshi> dajhorn: I believe it happens every time. I didn't notice it before Karmic, but that doesn't mean it wasn't there. Do you have any idea what this means?
<Yancho> i take the cd out DasEi2 right?
<alejandro> hi i need some help i'm having some problems with my ubuntu and cant fix em
<llutz> DasEi2: shutdown -F won't work on *buntu since they took that option out (for what reason ever)
<Surlent777> what does -F do?
<DSheth> plz
<sebsebseb> !details |  alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<docmax> nemo, its assembly code from L2 cpu cache
<IHS_Volunteer> force?
<llutz> Surlent777: it should force fsck on / after reboot
<DSheth> help plz
<bzrk_> docmax: err no its a segfault
<Surlent777> ah, that'd be a good thing to have
<bzrk_> docmax: with memory addresses
<Yancho> same problem DasEi2  .. still the kernel panic .. i loaded the most recent kernel i have
<llutz> Surlent777: sudo touch /forcefsck   will do
<nemo> hm. most recent one I've found is:
<DasEi2> Yancho: saw llut.. ? use tunefs or reboot into live
<dajhorn> Squideshi: It looks like an ACPI glitch.
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/352037
<Surlent777> llutz: very nice to know
<nemo> which says "fix released" ...
<nemo> maybe I just need to restart
<DSheth> help me
<docmax> nemo, can you compile compiz with option --debug for debugging code? i will fix this for you
<Yancho> DasEi2:  what do u mean saw llut? should i reboot into the livecd again?
<nemo> docmax: ugh :( compiling compiz is such a pain
<alejandro> i have the ubuntu netbook remix and some flash applications like chats and webcam based sites aint working, neither is the emesene webcam
<sahilsk_> i am having trouble with my keyboard. i can figure the correct layout of my keyboard. but it work fine in window. any suggestion guys??
<Squideshi> dajhorn: Some kernel developer would be responsible for that, right?
<mgv2> how can i install graphic card driver? its for playing open arena
<alejandro> and i have like zero experience with ubuntu
<nemo> docmax: I'll do it though, sure. it'll just take a bit, since I'm at work and have some delivery deadlines today
<DSheth> someone help me plz
<docmax> nemo ok
<Surlent777> mgv2: try System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<llutz> Yancho: sudo touch /frocefsck && reboot    should do
<docmax> DSheth, whats up?
<sebsebseb> mgv2: depends on your card   try system > administration > hardware drivers
<maco> alejandro: there should be an application called "add/remove" if 9.04 or "software center" if 9.10 that will let you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<transface> hi
<llutz> Yancho: sudo touch /frocefsck && sudo reboot
<docmax> nemo, u have the latest gfx drivers?
<grawity> llutz: It's forcefsck
<freeride> Plz, help. how do I use apt-get install without   deps?
<sahilsk_> Surlent777, but this hardly work.
<Yancho> llutz: so should i go back to the livecd?
<dajhorn> Squideshi: The kernel team.  Does it affect the operation of the computer?
<nemo> docmax: latest fglrx?
<llutz> grawity: thanks, typo sry
<DSheth> docmax: the installation README says to "create a configuration script by typing ../KERNEL_SRC_5.1.2/build_configure" but what exactly do i type into terminal
<docmax> nemo, nvidia drivers? or ati?
<Surlent777> sahilsk_: What hardly works?
<nemo> docmax: well. on my ATI machine right now - using whatever ubuntu 9.10 feels is what I should be using
<sebsebseb> freeride: dependancies hmm aptitude is better at dealing with them.  sudo aptitude install
<baron> my site might of gotten hacked which logs am i checking?
<nemo> docmax: however I haven't rebooted in 19 days
 * llutz notices: read what you type
<baron> to make sure
<alejandro> where can i find the add/remove or software center app?
<sahilsk_> Surlent777, sytem->administrartor>driver....it doesnt show anything .
<mgv2> sebsebseb, Surlent777 it says that there are no drivers in use which are from companies
<sebsebseb> alejandro: should be at the bottom of the top panel > applicaitons
<transface> my boss got an asus eee with the 160GB harddrive and I was going to set up an ubuntu install for him.  i was wondering if it would boot faster if i installed it onto an sd card or usb stick (which he'd prefer) or if installing it right on the harddrive would be faster?
<Squideshi> dajhorn: I'm not sure. I have a intermittent video problem pre-xorg, and I'm trying to track that down; but I don't know if this is the cause.
<Surlent777> sahilsk_, mgv2: it shows nvidia drivers on mine
<sebsebseb> mgv2: ok which card?
<docmax> ok again: i need a real good explorer replacement
<sebsebseb> transface: installing onto the hard disk would be better as far as I know
<mgv2> sebsebseb, i dont know
<alejandro> nope no applications
<dajhorn> Squideshi: Boot with the noacpi and noapic options, and check whether the glitch and whatever X11 problem you've got resolve.
<sebsebseb> tankdriver: and installing properly with partitions
<sebsebseb> mgv2: Which version of Ubuntu?
<olivier> hola como esta toda la familia de GNU/Linux
<sahilsk_> Surlent777, i have ati graphic card, but, it doesn show me anything.  I installed in explicitly, though it not working too. :)
<sebsebseb> !es |  olivier
<ubottu> olivier: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<freeride> sebsebseb Thanks a lot, man
<Yancho> llutz:  DasEi2 im going to the live cd and entering: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot right?
<mgv2> sebsebseb, latest
<Surlent777> sahilsk_: It's my experience that ATI hates Linux with a passion
<Squideshi> dajhorn: noacpi does seem to help.
<sebsebseb> freeride: np,  install from the Live CD
 * docmax <--- *Attention* This Guy needs an windows-explorer replacement. any help is really apreciated
<cankoy> Squideshi: try 'lapic' on kernel cmdline
<sebsebseb> freeride: also good idea to md5sum  your ISo before burning the contents to a CD
<DasEi2> Yancho: boot the live and join in here again
<sahilsk_> !info intel.x
<ubottu> Package intel.x does not exist in karmic
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  freeride
<ubottu> freeride: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<llutz> Yancho: not on live cd, create that file on / of your ubuntu-installation
<sebsebseb> freeride: to make sure you have a good download
<Squideshi> cankoy: My BIOS does not enable lapic.
<dajhorn> Squideshi: Before you pursue a kernel bug, upgrade the computer BIOS to the latest version available.
<Yancho> DasEi2: im on the live cd at the moment (i am speeking from another computer)
<Squideshi> dajhorn: Done.
<sahilsk_> how can i correct my keyboard prblem.
 * docmax <--- Please notice this guy
<freeride> sebsebseb, ok thanks
<sebsebseb> mgv2: well you need to find that out, lspci should show it run that in the termianl
<dajhorn> Squideshi: Note that the kernel people will ignore any bug report if you are using the proprietary Nvidia or ATI drivers.  ("kernel taint")
<sebsebseb> docmax: hello
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  you are asking for a new file manager to use in windows?
<docmax> Dr_Willis, no an windows-explorer like file manager for linux
<Squideshi> dajhorn: Nope. I'm using the open source intel driver; but this problem occurs BEFORE xorg start anyway.
<nemo> docmax: ... what features from windows explorer should it have?
<DSheth> plz help me
<Surlent777> docmax: Linux offers Nautilus, PCManFM, Thunar, Konqueror, and Dolphin, to name a few. Check them out
<sahilsk_> how can i correct my keyboard layout problem. when i want quotation mark ,it give me this :´ . which is not a quotaion mark..
<nemo> windows explorer does a lot of stuff
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  docmax   given how many different file managers windows has 'had' over the last few releases..   You should be more specific in you rneeds like nemo  says
<llutz> nemo: win.explorer has features?
<musclesbobby> Is there a command to output a sequence of numbers (1, 2, 3, 4, ...) as records to stdout?
<mgv2> sebsebseb,  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS
<dajhorn> Squideshi: Okay, then try your luck with a bug report.
<docmax> one sec, i will check Surlent777's suggestions
<Dr_Willis> good thing about linux. its easy to try out dozens of file managers
<Squideshi> dajhorn: Thanks. You've been very helpful.
<sebsebseb> DSheth: uhmm
<dajhorn> Squideshi: Or run an older kernel.  The kernel in karmic is somewhat flakey.
<Lint> Dr_Willis, only file managers windows had was File Manager and Windows Explorer
<DSheth> sebsebseb did you read my question
<Yancho> llutz: i am at the live cd .. should i type the comand you gave me in terminal or not ?
<llutz> musclesbobby: seq 1 10
<nemo> Dr_Willis: what I do wish there was under linux was an SVN (or Hg or Git) client as polished as Tortoise.
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  and the changes from 95 to Windows 7 have been  great..   comparing win95's to win7's file manager
<musclesbobby> llutz: thank you
<northmanor> anybody have any experience recovering a lost partition from a drive that is failing?
<nemo> northmanor: I recovered mine from totally dead drive
<sebsebseb> DSheth: yes
<sahilsk_> oh, man, ok, my next question.How can i make a repository on a separate computer accessible through intranet??
<llutz> Yancho: no , du  fsck on your ubuntu-partition "sudo fsck /dev/yourdev"
<janhaj> I have usb tv tuner Gigabyte u8000, in jaunty works (digital) fine, in karmic (digital) doesn't. I try install jaunty kernel, with this kernel wscan (program for scanning digital channels) give error, that  can't find digital device, with kernel from kernel it find device, but in dmesg is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/321720/ and it doesn't do anything.. Can anybody help me?
<sebsebseb> DSheth: what are you trying to do exactly?
<nemo> northmanor: luckily though, that was 'cause I was able to seek/skip past the failing blocks in dd
<Lint> Dr_Willis, thumbnails, custom columns and sidebars? it's not hardly a difference
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  whatever. :)
<northmanor> tried testdisk and it said it couldn't recover it,. this is running it on the drive itself
<DSheth> sebsebseb trying to install program called salome
<Yancho> llutz: i already did e2fsck .. should i do fsck now ?
<nemo> northmanor: I understand if the drive isn't even viewable as a device, if you're out of other ideas *sometimes* freezing it can help
<Lint> docmax, what exactly feature do you need?
<sebsebseb> DSheth: I  had a look at the stuff you  put  properly just now.  What is salome?
<northmanor> this disk hasn't totally failed just many bad sectors/failing
<nemo> northmanor: but if you're able to do dd - dump an image FIRST
<DSheth> sebsebseb its a cad based model program
<Dr_Willis> northmanor:  theres also 'ddrescue' and 'dd_rescue' that can work better then 'dd' in many ways
<northmanor> can see the drive as a device /dev/sda .. but the partitions i want aren't listed when i do fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> DSheth: oh
<nemo> northmanor: well. maybe you just lost your partition table
<docmax> Lint, the same "feeling" like windows explorer
<sebsebseb> DSheth: and your new to DesktopLinux?
<northmanor> i have no knowledge of how to use dd
<DSheth> sebsebseb yes
<CavePUNK-27> I need help getting CPU temp on my HP touchsmart tx2... sensors-detect didnt find anything :/
<sahilsk_>  oh, man, ok, my next question.How can i make a repository on a separate computer accessible through intra net??
<docmax> hard to describe... even XFE is like windows explorer... it hast not this "feeling"
<sebsebseb> DSheth: ok uhmm
<Navop> can someone help me put, can't connect to internet, host os = win 7 x64 ultimate, guess ubuntu, software =vmware workstation, have the setting set as bridge...
<nemo> northmanor: you can recover lost partitions w/ gpart (not gparted)
<Surlent> huh, I have a ghost
<sebsebseb> DSheth: it's probably not in there, but have you chcked the Ubuntu repos to see if it is?
<northmanor> tried gpart to rewrite the partitions.. found them but when i reboot they still not there
<nemo> northmanor: well. maybe gparted too these days, who knows :)
<sebsebseb> !info salone
<ubottu> Package salone does not exist in karmic
<sebsebseb> !info saolome
<ubottu> Package saolome does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> sahilsk_:  i use  apt-cacher-ng  to let my main machine cache the packages to the rest of the lan. but its not a complete repository.
<DSheth> sebsebseb what do you mean i need to make the script file
<Surlent> anyway, GNOME is screwed up, bad...I just logged back out and then back in, and now compiz is dead and so is nautilus' desktop manager part
<nemo> northmanor: before mucking about w/ the disc really grab an image first - or multiple images if your drive has sporadic failures
<nemo> northmanor: attempting fixes on a failing drive is pointless
<sebsebseb> DSheth: most programs for Ubuntu you will install from their download server
<sebsebseb> DSheth: the repos the resporitories
<ubud> is there a way to play encrypted ripped dvd
<sahilsk_>  oh, man, ok, my next question.How can i make a repository on a separate computer accessible through intranet??i need to do it for a lab, which have no internet access. Dr_willis.
<DSheth> sebsebseb not its not there
<bzrk_> !info salome
<ubottu> Package salome does not exist in karmic
<sebsebseb> ubud: yes Lib DVD CSS 2 or 3
<Dr_Willis> sahilsk_:  no idea. Ive never bothered to do that. :)
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | ubud
<ubottu> ubud: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sebsebseb> DSheth: yes that's what I thought
<nemo> ubud: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<DSheth> sebsebseb i have to install sources and build it myself for this linux version
<sebsebseb> DSheth: where did you download it from?
<Yancho> DasEi:  llutz after e2fsck should i do again fsck as u told me llutz ?
<ubud> sebsebseb: have done that, but still cannot
<DSheth> sebsebseb from the salome website
<Dr_Willis> sahilsk_:  vlc/mplayer can play dvd iso files , and 'directories' of the contents and .vob files - You still may need the decss stuff installed
<Navop> can someone help me put, can't connect to internet, host os = win 7 x64 ultimate, guess ubuntu, software =vmware workstation, have the setting set as bridge..., in ubuntu i let it find etho
<Surlent> so my question would be, what in the hell is making GNOME so buggy this time around? This used to be my stable WM...I was using KDE, but it keeps wanting to crash when ZSNES exits, and takes forever to get rid of the screensaver =/
<sahilsk_> Dr_Willis, : what basically apt-cacher-ng.  do? could you please elaborate it. i am googling too.
<dajhorn> ubud: VLC can open DVD ISO files with libdvdcss installed.
<ubud> dajhorn: vlc also cannot
<DasEi> Yancho: result of e2fsck -p ?
<northmanor> nemo: if i grab the image i imagine i have to put it on a whole other drive or can i use free space on a drive i'm using?
<maco> Surlent: is gnome or the wm crashing??
<Dr_Willis> sahilsk_:  one machine serves as the 'cache' all box's get their updates/packages from it first.. and if it dosent have it.. it gets it and adds it to the cache so the rest of the lan dont have to get it from the internet.
<Yancho> DasEi: the msg i pasted to u before
<sebsebseb> DSheth: maybe there's a Deb for Ubuntu I guess not,  ok uhmmm  you need someone to help you compile it from source it seems, since I don't compile stuff from source that often.
<nemo> northmanor: ummm. whatever you do do NOT keep using the failing drive. period. fullstop
<janhaj> I have usb tv tuner Gigabyte u8000, in jaunty works (digital) fine, in karmic (digital) doesn't. I try install jaunty kernel, with this kernel wscan (program for scanning digital channels) give error, that  can't find digital device, with kernel from kernel it find device, but in dmesg is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/321720/ and it doesn't do anything.. Can anybody help me?
<dajhorn> ubud:  Ensure that the the entire VLC stack is from the medibuntu repository.  If you've installed anything locally, then you can get breakage.
<nemo> northmanor: get another drive, ideally a much larger drive, do all your work there
<DasEi> Yancho: k, then try without p-option and report result again
<DSheth> sebsebseb ive managed to install the source files
<Yancho> DasEi it said: /dev/sdb1: 29xxxx/57xxx files (1.7% non-contiguous), 19xxx/23xxx blocks
<Surlent> maco: TWICE now I've deleted all my .gnome and .gnome2 folders, to get a clean shot at it, and it seems to work, so I set up Compiz's custom settings as normal, log out, and it's dead...but it all worked before, at one point..
<Yancho> ok DasEi doing so
<northmanor> nemo: the only other free drive i have is much smaller :(
<nemo> northmanor: drives are cheap these days
<maco> Surlent: so youre saying compiz is broken?
<Surlent> maco: I can get into GNOME, and it seems to load okay, but compiz is off and I can't get any desktop icons or right-click
<Yancho> DasEi: it said /sv/sdb1 clean
<northmanor> ok, i'll have to grab one later today
<sebsebseb> DSheth: uhmm well  do whatever issue your having now,  and hopefuly someone else will try and help you
<ubud> dajhorn: it is from medibuntu, when the AVI is play with VLC is display a screen stated the movie is encrypted
<Surlent> maco: So I don't know if it's Compiz, nautilus, or a combination of the two
<DasEi> Yancho: so you're fine on fs-checking
<DSheth> sebsebseb ok
<northmanor> nemo: are bad sectors gonna be an issue when trying to get the image?
<Yancho> DasEi: but the reboot still said kernel panic
<maco> Surlent: pretty much any time something works with metacity but not with compiz, it gets treated as likely a compiz bug
<northmanor> nemo: also what do i use to capture the image.. have any links?
<nemo> northmanor: quite possibly. might have to do seek/skip
<sebsebseb> DSheth: ask the question to the whole channel
<nemo> northmanor: you could try this ddrescue thing he mentioned, but I have no familiarity
<DasEi> Yancho: tried safe mode ?
<Surlent> maco: compiz isn't on now...metacity seems to be, but I have no desktop icons or right-click menu, though my wallpaper is still there
<nemo> northmanor: dd if=/dev/sda of=rescueimage bs=16M
<dajhorn> ubud:  First, play a regular physical DVD with VLC to check that VLC is actualy working.  Second, reprocess the ISO file with a tool like vobcopy or dvdbackup.
<Yancho> yes thats how i loaded it .. and i got the error as per foto again DasEi
<nemo> northmanor: if it fails, make a note of where it fails, and seek/skip past it
<maco> Surlent: can you open gconf-editor and check nautilus's settings?
<DasEi> Yancho: ?
<nemo> northmanor: might have to use bs closer to actual sector size if you get failures
<Navop> can someone help me out, can't connect to internet, host os = win 7 x64 ultimate, guess ubuntu, software =vmware workstation, have the setting set as bridge..., in ubuntu i let it find etho
<sahilsk_> Dr_Willis, :  if i installed all the packages in one machine , then no mahcine on the intra net need to be connected to the internet to get it installed.  do you have more such possible solutions. apt-cacher-ng : make a cache of installed packages or of the downloaded pacakges?sorry, novice .here...
<greenup> I need hosting recommendations please. got a site that proabably needs 4heads. expecting up to 800,000 users over a couple days. up for one month. scary
<Surlent> maco: What should I be looking for? volumes_visible is checked
<Dr_Willis> sahilsk_:  you are not going to insall 'every single package thats in the repos' on one box :)
<sebsebseb> Navop: I hope that's just for trying Ubuntu and later you will put it on the hard disk for real, try #vmware for your issue
<nemo> Navop: that seems more like a vmware issue than an ubuntu one.
<Yancho> DasEi: i restarted into safe mode but it still told me the same error as the photo i pasted when i started asking for help
<dajhorn> Navop: You're asking for help in the wrong place.  Note that you cannot use VMware bridged mode if your Internet connection is DSL+PPPoE.
<DasEi> Yancho: url again ?
<dajhorn> Navop: http://communities.vmware.com/
<maco> Surlent: nautilus/preferences "show desktop"?
<Yancho> DasEi: -- photo here : http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/8375/dsc05262.jpg
<Navop> seb: had ubuntu before comp died....built new one.. and I always ran ubuntu on guess. and i like it.....now oput win 7 and having tons of problem...
<Surlent> maco: checked
<sahilsk_> Dr_Willis, : i have too . Bcoz i need to make the lab totally isolated from the intranet, runnning on ubuntu. And ubuntu demands internet. so , cant i installed all the necessary pacakges all at once in the main machine ? what are its flaws?
<sebsebseb> Navop: well  for security reasons and such it's usally best to avoide running Windows as a host OS
<dassouki> are you aware of an application taht i can broadcast my cam over the internet ?
<sahilsk_> Dr_Willis, :sorrry , itś  *internet. isolated from internet
<Dr_Willis> sahilsk_:  if you can figure out what exactly you will ever need to install. you can install what you need.. but for example theres several apternatives to java.. so what one are you going to use? you dont want/need to install the ones you dont need.
<DasEi> Yancho: great photo ;-);  so do you get to a command line ? (in safe mode ?)
<Yancho> DasEi: nope i dont
<Dr_Willis> sahilsk_:  theres proberly some guide out on mirroring  the repositories.
<maco> Surlent: hrm....well this is definitely a bug. im a kde user, so i cant test what changing things in gconf-edtor does. lets see if someone in #ubuntu-bugs can help debug
<DasEi> Yancho: tried another kernel ?
<Surlent> maco: alright
<beep> et
<Yancho> DasEi: i tried all the 4 available
<Dr_Willis> sahilsk_:  ubuntu dosent really demand internet. :) it just makes it so much easier. :)
<Dr_Willis> bbl. gotta run
<Navop> seb: i know, but just learning Ubuntu....
<DasEi> Yancho: still no luck ? did you change anything in bios ?
<DasEi> Yancho: ore any changes in your disk-setup ?
<sebsebseb> Navop: well Ubuntu basics aren't  that difficult to learn, check out the Ubuntu Pocket Guide by the way
<Yancho> DasEi: nothing .. it was working super fine .. power failure .. NUT didnt shutdown and here i am screwed up
<sahilsk_> Dr_Willis, : thanks a lot. last question . how to save this chat log with colored highlightings??
<dassouki> is anyone aware of a software would let me broadcase webcam on my remot site ?
<sahilsk_> i am using xchat
<Strogg> 'lo 'lo.  Can anyone tell me how I'd need to configure grub for a wubi install?  I'm trying to fix a system update that went wrong.
<Yancho> dassouki: some time ago i was suggested this: http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2009/06/16/setting-up-an-ubuntu-webcam-server?blog=2 but not sure if it works or not .. didn ttry it
<Strogg> I'm familiar with grub for normal installs.. just not how wubi installs into a loop file on the ntfs drive
<sebsebseb> Strogg: better to use real partitions instead of Wubi, also there's a way to convert a Wubi install into real partitiosn
<sahilsk_> !info wubi
<ubottu> Package wubi does not exist in karmic
<Pici> !wubi
<Strogg> sebsebseb: yeah.. that's what I want to do, but I need to get the wubi booting first.
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sahilsk_> Strogg, : what wubi does??
<Yancho> any other ideas what i might do DasEi ?
<Strogg> sahilsk_: it installs linux into a directory on your windows partition and mounts the rootfs loopback
<sahilsk_> Strogg, please please please......¨ mounts the rootfs loopback¨ : what it mean?. i wanna know.... :(
<Strogg> sebsebseb: I want to avoid having to wipe the install before shrinking the NTFS partition and installing there.  I'd rather just fix wubi, get it to boot, and then copy the existing install over
<Strogg> sahilsk_: no you don't, it's neat, but not really all that great
<DasEi> Yancho: for sure chroot in the system, if your fs is in order, ..hmm uuid changed would call fsnot found .. let's look around some more
<DasEi> Yancho: are you in live cd now ?
<dassouki> Yancho: thanks
<Yancho> yes DasEi
<DasEi> Yancho: which is your hd's root ? /dev/sd...
<Yancho> dev/sdb1
<Yancho> thats where my / is installed
<DasEi> Yancho: open trml
<Yancho> trm = terminal?
<DasEi> Yancho: y
<Yancho> kk
<NaN> Hey guys, I need to turn off frequency scaling on my 2 processor system
<NaN> Anyone know how to do this?
<DasEi> Yancho: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<DasEi> Yancho: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<sahilsk_> Strogg: actually i want to know this technical words which you have jumbled here " mout rootfs loopback etc etc ¨ . would be great ,if you tell me there meaning.  you , know..... novice ..:)
<DasEi> Yancho: sudo chroot /media/sdb1
<joshjtl> hey folks, i need to use a virtualmachine to run netflix streams, can anyone recommend one where i may get the best performance for this?
<donavan_> anyone know of a replacement for adblock plus for chromium?
<bastid_raZor> NaN: install cpufrequtils
<Yancho> done DasEi
<NaN> Ok
<sahilsk_> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<DasEi> Yancho: cd /sbin
<sahilsk_> !rootfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootfs
<NaN> Thanks bastid_raZor
<DasEi> Yancho: ls
<sahilsk_> !gview
<dajhorn> joshjtl: Try VirtualBox first.  VMware is also good for this task.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gview
<DasEi> Yancho: is there are a filie init ?
<bastid_raZor> NaN: there are some command line commands that come along with that. cpufreq-selector cpufreq-set  .. read the man pages on setting a governor.
<NaN> I think you gave me enough info
<Yancho> no DasEi
<Strogg> sahilsk_: ask me in a few... I'm trying to get my busted install first..  hehe
<sahilsk_> !loopback
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bastid_raZor> NaN: okay, good luck.
<joshjtl> dajhorn: which do you think i should try first?
<NaN> I'm having a problem where my CPUs are running at different frequencies
<sahilsk_> !ghostscript
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ghostscript
<DasEi> Yancho: you are in /sbin now ?
<sahilsk_> !wv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wv
<ke1> hi
<ke1> is there a way to install ubuntu from other live cd?
<DasEi> yancho : ls -a /sbin/i*
<dajhorn> VirtualBox is floss and you can get it right now.  VMware is commercial, but it has an excellent video driver passthrough.
<sahilsk_> Stroo: oki doki. menawhile, i am asking ubottu. :)
<bradpitt> stop playing with bot..
<bastid_raZor> ke1: `other` being not a Ubuntu liveCD?
<Yancho> DasEi: i got some but no init
<joshjtl> thanks dajhorn
<ke1> bastid_raZor: right
<bastid_raZor> ke1: how is that even remotely possible? the liveCD contains all the installable files.
<dajhorn> joshjtl: Np.
<DasEi> Yancho: you are using karmic ?
<Yancho> DasEi: no 9.04
<ke1> bastid_raZor: or atleast from xubunt cd, that's the closest thing i have atm
<ke1> bastid_raZor: download them real time over internet
<bastid_raZor> ke1: you would have to install Xubuntu then afterwards install Ubuntu/gnome  .. very possible
<bastid_raZor> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome ke1
<DasEi> Yancho: sudo dhclient
<Yancho> unable to resolve hsot ubuntu
<NaN> Yay, got it!
<HomoKicker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGEubdH8m0s&NR=1
<DasEi> Yancho: ifconfig
<DasEi> Yancho: ip assigned ?
<Yancho> nope DasEi .. but im on dhcs .. it should have ip
<drmiho> hello, an some one explain to me why does my keyboard layout return to english everytime I boot Ubuntu 9.10. Whilst installing I chose Craotian layout....this did not happen with 8.04 and 9.04.
<drmiho> hello
<matimiecio> siemka
<Sabrion> Anyone available to help me? I've got a few strange issues.
<matimiecio> who frome poland
<matimiecio> kto z polski
<matimiecio> ??
<freeride> somebody tel me how to conver the mkv video file. with what software?
<DasEi> Yancho: gedit /etc/var/log/syslog
<DasEi> Yancho: paste that file
<grawity> DasEi: It's /var/log/syslog, without /etc
<bastid_raZor> DasEi: pastebinit is another good way to paste entire files in a single command.
<DasEi> grawity: sure, thanks, Yancho^
<DasEi> bastid_raZor: no net
<Yancho> DasEi: gtk-warning cannot open display
<sahilsk_> !gtk-warning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-warning
<Guaguasi[work]> I could very well be doing something horribly wrong, however, why doesn't this work: http://pastie.org/704614 ?
<freeride> does anybody knows how to convert the mkv video file
<Sabrion> Well here goes: Running Ubuntu Karmic. None of the media players (Songbird, Amarok, Gstreamer) work, and every once in a while I will have a textbox that I can type into, but when I hit the keyboard keys, nothing happens... I have to click off onto another window then click back into the textbox to type something.
<Guaguasi[work]> er.. sorry, wrong channel
<bastid_raZor> DasEi: fair enough :P, i jumped in late and didn't see the entire issue.
<c3l> How do I mount ftp?
<Yancho> DasEi: should i use tail and paste u that output ?
<lucasvo> I'm using ubuntu netbook remix on  parallels and the netbook-launcher is crashing, I am pretty sure it's  this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-launcher/+bug/438830 but it's salready committed, so it shouldn't happen anymore, right?
<mackyboy> Hi! Im on jaunty right now and i would like to upgrade to karmic. In the software source window the "Show new distribution releases" is set to "Normal Releases" but the Update Manager won't show the "upgrade button".
<DasEi> Yancho: y
<Yancho> since gedit is not working :\
<ian_> Is it possible to install google earth on ubuntu?
<sudoer> where is the firewall set on ubuntu server? I want to open port 5432
<maco> ian_: yes
<powertool08> ian_: Its in the repo's iirc
<luke> lucasvo, I just ran Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my HP 311 but sometimes it boots and other times it leaves me with a blinking cursor. Any thoughts on troubleshooting that?
<maco> ian_: install googleearth-package
<jonrafkind> has anyone tried thunderbird 3 on ubuntu? whenever thunderbird 3 pops up a dialog box it plays the ubuntu startup sound. anyone know how to disable it?
<luke> lucasvo, I just what I'm trying to ask is... do you have any resources for fixing the boot issue? links?
<ian_> oh okay, i tried downloading it from the google website, but it wouldn't install for some reason.
<tarzeau> jonrafkind: i did
<tarzeau> jonrafkind: thunderbirg 3.0b4?
<jonrafkind> do you hear the sound when you goto a new message?
<jonrafkind> yea
<lucasvo> luke:  no, not really
<tarzeau> jonrafkind: well i've compiled it myself, and no, no sound for me
<lucasvo> luke: I'd try googling :)
<luke> lucasvo, ok, thanks anyway
<jonrafkind> damn
<tarzeau> jonrafkind: check the prefs.js file i guess, or see about:config of it
<luke> lucasvo, thats my next step... I'll do that
<jonrafkind> ok
<jonrafkind> tarzeau, dumb question, how do I get to about:config in thunderbird
<Yancho> DasEi: if i upgrade to 9.10 will it work ?
<mackyboy> Hi! Im on jaunty right now and i would like to upgrade to karmic. In the software source window the "Show new distribution releases" is set to "Normal Releases" but the Update Manager won't show the "upgrade button".  so the upgrade to karmic via network no longer available now?
<Frost_> Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)Web hosting order (number 1677156)/leave
<DasEi> yancho:your prob is having no inet, is where I poke around just
<c3l> I get "fusermount: failed to open /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied" when mounting with curlftps, why?
<DasEi> yancho:sudo update-initramfs -c -k all
<jva_> !anybody how can i create a terminal window that can't be closed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cankoy> mackyboy: try from cmdline 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<jonrafkind> oh I got it..
<mackyboy> cankoy: thanks! :)
<alinz1> any hard drive geometry gurus here?
<snarkster> i seem to be having an issue with sending mail from evolution to my hotmail. anyone else having problems
<snarkster> it works sometimes
<DasEi> yancho:did it generate ?
<DasEi> did*
<jva_> !anybody: how can i create a terminal window that can't be closed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yancho> DasEi:  sorry my internet went down .. what did u say pls ?
<DasEi> jva_: stop the "!" in front, triggers the bot
<masule> I'm getting an "Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD. It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins" error in Brasero whilst trying to burn an avi to a DVD.
<joshjtl> hey folks is there any performance difference in using virtualbox puel, to ose?
<DasEi> yancho:sudo update-initramfs -c -k all
<DasEi> yancho: did it generate ?
<rakesh_> hi,,,,can anyone tell me by which application i can make free cal from pc to phone
<Yancho> DasEi: it said generating /bood .. then some no such file or directory
<masule> rakesh_: Skype?
<DasEi> rakesh_: skype account , least from europe (longer ago I tried)
<jva_> DasEi: ok, didn't know
<rakesh_> thanks guys
<DasEi> !brain | jva_
<ubottu> jva_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<freeride> !cindelerra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cindelerra
<ian_> i accidentally replaced the grub loader with the windows vista boot loader, and now i can't boot into ubuntu on my other computer.
<PaperBug> what are owner groups
<PaperBug> i just moved a web script from one host to another it shows diffrent ownder groups..   will that effect how script owrks?
<BluesKaj> !grub | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DasEi> Yancho: ls /boot/init*
<Yancho> there is one 11 13 14 15 16
<DasEi> PaperBug: might be, as in executable and whre it's allowed to write to
<mintux> i destroyed my partition table by mistake how to reconfigure my partition table i got this error when system want boot  Invalid partition table
<PaperBug> not sure i understand
<DasEi> !group | PaperBug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group
<llutz> mintux: try testdisk
<rd13811> hi
<DasEi> Yancho: mm, running out ideas (getting tired) next thing could try to add the cd to hd's sources and install needed packages from there ;  close terminal now
<bostikforever> Hello everyone, please I need some help
<Sabrion> Well here goes: Running Ubuntu Karmic. None of the media players (Songbird, Amarok, Gstreamer) work, and every once in a while I will have a textbox that I can type into, but when I hit the keyboard keys, nothing happens... I have to click off onto another window then click back into the textbox to type something.
<Yancho> ok terminal closed DasEi  (thanks alot for ur help!!)
<bostikforever> I was using Ubuntu jaunty and decided to upgrade to Karmic
<DasEi> Yancho: then again open trml ( no chroot), sudo dhclient
<bostikforever> It happens that my battery died while trying to install the upgrade.
<saltana> hi all
<saltana> i am using xubuntu
<sahilsk_> basically, what is acpi and does ubuntu need acpi support??
<bostikforever> When I  rebooted my system complains about waiting for mount  for root, swap and temp
<DasEi> Yancho: get an ip there ?
<Yancho> ok i got 10.0.0.5 - my normal ip from the dhcp DasEi
<rd13811> hi
<simplexio> Sabrion: try to start them from console, maybe you see some informative error message then
<vlado> is in ubuntu some program to made my cpu to made it to work more better.....firefox + skype made my 3.-06 GHz to 80-85 %...pls help opimize
<saltana> and i want a program for satellite card
<DasEi> Yancho: sudo chroot /media/sd   erm what was it ? second
<saltana> any one know one
<DasEi> Yancho: sudo chroot /media/sdb1
<simplexio> vlado: if i recall right, it is skype bug
<vlado> my cpu is hyper treath 2 core
<llutz> saltana: dvb-s? kaffeine, xine+vdr
<vlado> but work at 80-85 %
<vlado> debian ubuntu
<losha> sahilsk_: does this help? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<DasEi> Yancho: ping google.com                 ,stop with ctrl+c
<saltana> do i need driver
<llutz> saltana: depends on your card
<sahilsk_> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Yancho> unknown host DasEi
<Sabrion> @bostikforever sounds like your filesystem got corrupted. You'll probably end up losing all your system data... but if you go download the most recent version ubuntu onto a live CD, you should be able to use that to backup your data and such and reinstall the new version... you'll just have to go back and get all your programs and set every thing up again.
<vlado> i have all drivers but my cpu work hard
<simplexio> vlado: you should google about that skype problem, i have firefox + stuff and cpu usage about between 0-2%
<DasEi> !pm | rakesh_
<ubottu> rakesh_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi> Yancho: ^
<saltana> twinhan
<ian_> oh gosh, i'm probably just going to reinstall ubuntu on my other computer, i don't really have any documents to lose anyways.  lol.
<Yancho> kk DasEi  :)
<DasEi> Yancho: sudo apt-get update                      , inet or not ?
<vlado> i do ask but no 1 can tell me some program or something
<rakesh_> hi budy..i hav downloaded skype.what 2 do nest
<DasEi> !skype | rakesh_
<ubottu> rakesh_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Yancho> unable to resolve DasEi  .. im root@ubuntu:/#
<llutz> saltana: check yourself "lsmod |grep dvb" and "ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0/"
<icehawk78> I was given instructions on running a python script to put info from a git download into a database, and one of the commands is 'sudo easy_install mysqldb'
<icehawk78> But attempting to run 'apt-get install easy_install' comes back with nothing, and easy_install is not recognized as a system command.
<trism> icehawk78: it is in python-setuptools
<trism> icehawk78: so sudo apt-get install python-setuptools
<icehawk78> trism: Thanks much
<vlado> is there some program ror optimize ubuntu debian?
<DasEi> Yancho: so I'm overasked in this moment, initram-recover misses files other then the initrd's in /boot, inet won't do in the chroot, init is missing in /sbin ..  next can try to add the cd to sources list and reinstall (older) kernel from cd to get back in the running system
<vlado> is there some program for optimize ubuntu debian?
<Sabrion> Simplexio: the only thing I get is it says that the application protocols specified are not supported.
<bostikforever> so there is nothing else that I can do ?
<DasEi> Yancho: are there important files on the hd ?
<comforteagle> hi, running top on my ubuntu maching I'm seeing waitio of up to 40% and load avg of of up to 4% & all memory eaten up. ideas for hunting down culprit?
<simplexio> Sabrion: pastebin, and i have newer heard about that
<Yancho> DasEi: if i upgrade to 9.10 can it get fixed?
<Pricey> vlado: No. What issue are you having?
<DasEi> Yancho: how will you do with no inet ?
<Yancho> DasEi: most files are on /home .. another physical hard disk
<vlado> dont know
<Yancho> DasEi: before i did chroot i got internet
<Sabrion> @bostikforever: Not really, just try to mount the drive, backup your settings and files (documents, pictures, etc.) and reinstall, it's really about the best option.
<vlado> i am new with linux
<DasEi> Yancho: confusing, after you said just one linux partition
<sahilsk_> i am getting this message in my termain . what it mean : <sahilsk_> Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<Pricey> vlado: Then I'm not sure what you're wanting to optimise :-)
<Sabrion> (songbird:17232): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Sabrion> None of the authentication protocols specified are supported.
<Sabrion> doMainwinStart
<Sabrion> SBAppInitialize
<Sabrion> SBVideoInitialize
<FloodBot3> Sabrion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sabrion> SBInitialize ***
<simplexio> comforteagle: waitio means that proces has to to wait io to get something done, like there is lots of read/writes in disk, if using top, M sorts by memoery, and p by process time
<Yancho> DasEi: during the conversation i told u i have /home mounted elsewhere
<smuggman> hello all, i have a problem with " xloadimage " - you can only see black where the image should be when loading a black&white image (1bit color depth). The problem only occurs using ubuntu/kubuntu - no problems in knoppix or debian - can anyone help?
<ascheel> Can someone answer a sudo question?  If I type this, will sudo be used for the command after &&?  sudo make && make install
<simplexio> ascheel: nope.
<Pricey> ascheel: I don't believe so.
<llutz> ascheel: no
<ascheel> thanks.  :)
<simplexio> ascheel: right way to do it is sudo stuff && sudo more stuff
<vlado> wann to optimize my cpu and dont know how.....it dont work properly
<Pricey> vlado: what's not working properly about it?
<simplexio> ascheel: but you dont have write password again
<ascheel> simplexio: thought so, but if the first command takes ages (45min+) I wasn't sure if it will prompt for the password ot not
<ascheel> or not*
<DasEi> Yancho: no further ideas for now, init is what you need back, or a reinstall (can keep exiting home)
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  it might.
<DaveyAM> hi guys
<Sabrion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/321767/plain/
<vlado> i start sype and firefox and my cpu work at 80-90%....hypertreath 3.06 dual core
<simplexio> ascheel: actually im not sure about that too
<Yancho> DasEi: if i dont chroot can i get internet ?
<vlado> intel
<beldar5550> interest in contributing artwork to the ubuntu project
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  theres proberly no need to do 'sudo make'  - just 'sudo make install' will make, then isntall if it succedes; i thin,
<llutz> ascheel: make usually doesn't need sudo
<ascheel> simplexio: yeah.  Oh well, gotta do what you gotta do.  I need to research how to change that timeout
<CoverSlide> hello, anyone know any good terminal based im clients
 * cyphase just got his ubuntu cd's
<Sabrion> simplexio: this is it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/321767/plain/
<DaveyAM> someone know about odbc (jdbc) to sql server and sybase..?
<DasEi> Yancho: obviously, but changes then occur just in the live cd, not the (hd-) system
<CoverSlide> that support aim, msn, yahoo?
<BluesKaj> vlado, install cpufrequtils
<ascheel> llutz: yeah I know it doesn't, but either way I'm still looking at using 'sudo make install' after the first make takes forever
<vlado> how?
<Yancho> i see DasEi
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  i think that 'sudo make install' will make, then install if its not allready done the make. (i could be wrong)
<simplexio> vlado: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127056 like i told you to do
<arghh2d2>  vlado that no cause for alarm in my opinion.
<vlado> any ideas :) sry abiut my newbee ask but
<comforteagle> simplexio: ok, so does one diagnose where an disk wait problem is happening?
<BluesKaj> vlado, use your package manager
<Yancho> DasEi: i almost installed everything using apt-get .. so nothing is that bad which cannot be reinstalled
<itdock> c.net
<Dr_Willis> vlado:  also flash in firefox can be a real cpu hog.
<losha> ascheel: the make shouldn't require a sudo unless you awkward permissions on the source directories. If you don't want sudo to prompt, you could use sudo -i
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: I'll give it a shot
<DaveyAM> i need connect with servers in my job... connect with the databases that are running in this..
<vlado> i use flash in firefox for cleeps
<cankoy> ascheel: sudo -i "make && make install"
<DasEi> Yancho: I'll leave soon, ask here on how to restore /sbin/init,  anoother possib is reinstalling kernel from cd-repo or a reinstall and afterwards re-mount home
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  normally 'sudo make' is frowned on - because its not really considered secure. :) i guess.
<ascheel> Ooh, I like -i
<Fenix|work> how does one make an image of their installation so that if a catastrophic event were to occur, they could use that image to restore the machine to the point in time the image was created?
<DaveyAM> and i don't know how :S :(
<DasEi> !clone | Yancho
<ubottu> Yancho: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Yancho> ok ill ask as you told me DasEi .. super many thanks for your aid!
<Dr_Willis> Fenix|work:  use of the 'dd' command is one way. theres other frontend/tools to image the drives/system
<rakesh_> i m geting problem in signing in skype
<Dr_Willis> !image
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image
<sahilsk_>  Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead. What this message mean?? i am running firefox in terminal and i am getting this message in it.
<losha> Dr_Willis: well if some clod puts rm -rf / in your makefile, and you execute it as root....
<DasEi>  Yancho: link above can use to get (chrooted) a list of your installed packages on hd, ca
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: I'm not concerned with Secure.  I'm the only user on this laptop.
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: however thank you for the heads up on 'sudo make'
<BluesKaj> Fenix|work, look for an app called aptoncd
<Yancho> DasEi: in my case i move my-packages to /home right?
<DasEi> Yancho: in case you reinstall
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  you should ALWAYS be concerned about 'secure' Security can protecty you from yoruself and silly mistakes. :)
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: touche*
<kopter> hi .... how do I install trayer ?
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  on a single user system - the biggest risk is you. :)
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: and what a risk THAT is.  ;)
<llutz> ascheel: on machines connected to the internet, security-breaks always can affect others
<Dr_Willis> !info trayer
<kopter> I have karmic koala
<eshat> Hi all, I want to compile amarok (git snapshot), but need a library source in a special version, that is not in the repository, so I downloaded latest source from website, where to I have to put it ? or is there a easier way ?
<rakesh_> i m geting problm in signining in in skype
<Yancho> will deb packages be fixed aswell DasEi  ?
<Yancho> or that clones only aptitude packages?
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  all it takes is one silly typo with sudo and rm :)
<ubottu> Package trayer does not exist in karmic
<simplexio> comforteagle: i suspect that your systems swaps for somereason, if not then dmesg may tell you that hard disk is failing
<Fenix|work> BluesKaj, I will.  Dr_Willis, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<ascheel> eshat: my recommendation is /join #amarok
<kopter> but when I do apt-get install trayer .... I get pckage not available
<DasEi> Yancho: at a reinstallation ? sure
<JoshuaL> is it possible to have roaming profiles with ubuntu like windows has with windows server?
<eshat> ascheel: so it is application specific ?  I thought there is a general way to handle this ?
<CoverSlide> hey anyone know of a good terminal based im client that supports aim, msn, yahoo, icq?
<Dr_Willis> kopter:  then its not in the repos.  apt-cache search trayer finds nothing here.
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: so I shouldn't 'chmod +s `which rm`' then?
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  i chmod +s /sbin/halt  :)
<Yancho> ok DasEi  .. so i ask a bit more regarding reinstalling /sbin/initd and then if not i do as u told me
<kopter> when I google for it I see that it was there in 'hardy'
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  or make a user called 'halt' whos shell is '/sbin/halt' with no password. :P
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: I wrote a c wrapper and gave it setuid that does a shutdown.
<simplexio> Sabrion: best quess is that for somereason your sndplayer can connect to session manger and if im right it cant get rights to use pulseaudiofor that session.. tho no idea howto fix it. try logout/login
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  thats not as fun and creative! :)
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: lol that really is funny.  :)
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  i can just type 'halt' at login: and it halts for me. heh
<Dr_Willis> well time to halt and hit the bed. Night all.
<DasEi> Yancho: yes, steps to reinstall 1) get current package list 2) reinstall system-hd 3) re-apt packages 4) change fstab to point to farmer home
<sahilsk_> Dr_Willis, what is the command for entring PATH in the bashrc permanently. I use PATH=$PATH: path/to/my/directory/. but i need to type it everytime i boot in.
<Yancho> thanks DasEi for all your help .. if i just put a 9.10 cd will ur steps be automated?
<Fenix|work> BluesKaj, Not quite what I was looking for... wanted to make an image of the entire install so that it could be recovered
<Fenix|work> BluesKaj, not just the packages I've downloaded
<losha> sahilsk_: just place that line in your .profile
<DasEi> Yancho: no, you will then do a fresh install and will then manually get your current choices back only, by using 9.04 can use existing list and upgrade afterwards - your choice
<Sabrion> hmm... mkay. will try that in a sec.
<BenG92> I need help installing Grub on a networkless, wubi, 9.10 machine because I can't load ubuntu anymore except via a Live DVD
<Yancho> ok i keep 9.04 then .. ill ask some other guys maybe they can help me restore /sbin/initd if not i do as per ur suggestions :)
<DasEi> Yancho: good effort, heh, usv's ;-)
<rakesh_> can anyone help me how u start skype
<Yancho> what do u mean usb ?
<Yancho> usb
<BluesKaj> Fenix|work, try http://www.pastebin.ca/1676863
<Yancho> usv*
<sahilsk_> losha, : can u give me a simple cmd that do so?
<Krisztian> hi all
<rakesh_> pls help me guys
<losha> sahilsk_: use the same exact line PATH=$PATH:path/to/my/directory/., but place it in ~/.profile. Lines in ~/.profile are run once each time you login
<kostkon> rakesh_, did you install it?
<Fenix|work> BluesKaj, Closer to what I want.  I want to be able to make an image or snapshot of my current install that'll be part of a bootable CD/DVD, which when inserted will prompt me to restore my system to that image.
<rakesh_> cool fire ..help me
<coreyman> How can I get a min install of ubuntu onto my usb flash so i can download only the packages i want?
<rakesh_> yes....kostkon
<unitedpotsmokers> which room that support clam av antivirus?
<losha> !backup | Fenix|work
<ubottu> Fenix|work: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kostkon> rakesh_, using ubuntu?
<rakesh_> yes...kostkon
<kostkon> rakesh_, check in applcations → internet
<llutz> Fenix|work: clonezilla.org
<navi_> help , after update i have numlock on, and i can't disable it
<suigeneris> does pidgin support webcam?
<bostikforever> @Sabrion: Internet connection in my country is a luxury... Imagine the hours I'm going to spend to sudo apt-get install all my applications!
<bostikforever> or is there any way I can back up the apps too?
<losha> Fenix|work: or google ubuntu bare metal backup restore
<rakesh_> i hav checked...i hav got there...but when i trying 2 sign in...it shows problm in signing my acc.....kostkon
<Scunizi> navi_: are you sure? sometimes the light is on but the numbers won't work.
<llua> trying to encode a avi to make a smaller file size
<kostkon> rakesh_, what error do you get?
<losha> unitedpotsmokers: google says #clamav
<Scunizi> !aptoncd | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<rakesh_> actually..ii m geting prob in making acc......kostkon
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks losha
<losha> llua: it can be done. How much smaller?
<suigeneris> Scunizi, I think you pointed to the wrong person
<llua> losha, its 2.1 gigs now, something to upload to youtube
<rakesh_> another person is already using this skype name........kostkon
<kostkon> rakesh_, then make an acc on skype.com
<Scunizi> suigeneris: sure enough.. sorry 'bout that..
<Sabrion> @Simplexio: That fixed it. When I brought it back up, system audio was set to dummy output but the hardware was set to analog duplex. Changed it back to Audio out and it worked. All that after a restart instead of logout. Thanks!
<navi_> Scunizi, yes ,now on laptop i cant use normalleters on num section if i dont hit fn key
<losha> llua: for youtube, I thought it has to be in flash format ?
<Scunizi> !aptoncd | bostikforever
<ubottu> bostikforever: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<rakesh_> but it is showing problm in making acc.....kostkon
<suigeneris> np Scunizi
<kostkon> rakesh_, yeah, try making a new acc on skype.com
<Fenix|work> losha, perfect, thanks.
<gimhalos> Hey, every time an application crashes and I try to use it again, absolutely nothing happens. It's happened with a few games and when I xkill something and try to bring it back up absolutely nothing happens.
<kostkon> rakesh_, and not in skype
<llua> losha,  youtube will convert it when uploading, but right now my avi is too big
<DaveyAM> nobody here can tell me how i can do for connect mi 0s with a remote database in sql server (run in w$)
<Scunizi> gimhalos: could still have a process running that is stuck.. check in system monitor and see.. if it's still there after an xkill.. then kill the process
<losha> llua: I like avidemux. Relatively simple with a gui
<rakesh_> ok...kostkon
<llua> losha, ty
<gimhalos> scunizi: Thanks, that fixed it.
<losha> llua: if you don't like avidemux, there is nandbrake, but it's harder to install...
<navi_> ok , I found a way how to fix it , by disableing numlock on system start
<Scunizi> DaveyAM: you might get a better answer in #linux..  this channel is ubuntu support for the OS not for specific software outside of ubuntu
<losha> llua: typo: nandbrake -> handbrake
<llua> losha,  kk
<norbert> 3o3 med+ / high our serv
<DaveyAM> Scunizi, this channel have more pple.. i think..
<ZykoticK9> losha, llua Handbrake is unfortunatly broken right now :(  see http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php and the Linux section
<shutup501> so ubuntu 10.04 what features will be new?
<Scunizi> DaveyAM: #linux is pretty active too. The point being, this isn't the channel for that kind of assistance
<shutup501> seems like handbrake takes forever to update
<python_root> how do i used bridged connection in ubuntu
<python_root> !bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge
<Scunizi> python_root: you want to share your internet connection with another box?
<norbert> 3o3medpluzHIGH our server
<Scunizi> norbert: stop
<marti533> Can i get help?
<BenG92> I need help installing Grub on a networkless, wubi, 9.10 machine because I can't load ubuntu anymore except via a Live DVD
<python_root> Scunizi: i am going to change my modem to bridged mode from ppoe how do i connect to internet
<Scunizi> !ask | marti533
<ubottu> marti533: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<simplexio> python_root: brctl
<DaveyAM> Scunizi, mmm well... if nobody know how i can connect to a remote database from ubuntu... iam die .. =( that's so easy on $w... why here not =(
<python_root> simplexio: what ?
<SudoGhost> Yoda....?
<simplexio> python_root: thats the command for setup bridge, brctl
<Scunizi> python_root: you're going to change your modem? or the type of connection you're using in your computer?
<python_root> Scunizi: type of connection i am using in my  computer
<marti533> On Ubuntu 9.10 I will download an install ATI driver but every time i do it , my computer is need to restart of course but then the computer start op again there are a TTY and is just flashing so i can't write anything.
<Homer95> Hello
<Scunizi> python_root: and you'll probably still need ppoe to connect to your router.. you just want to bridge that connection so you can use it with other machines?
<Homer95> i've a problem with squid-cache
<Scunizi> python_root: to connect to your router/modem
<python_root> Scunizi: yes
<Homer95> i've a problem with squid-cache
<marti533> On Ubuntu 9.10 I will download an install ATI driver but every time i do it , my computer is need to restart of course but then the computer start op again there are a TTY and is just flashing so i can't write anything.
<Scunizi> python_root: ok.. I'll have ubottu send you a PM link
<python_root> simplexio :amy thing other than command line
<Scunizi> !ics > python_root
<ubottu> python_root, please see my private message
<marti533> On Ubuntu 9.10 I will download an install ATI driver but every time i do it , my computer is need to restart of course but then the computer start op again there are a TTY and is just flashing so i can't write anything.
<simplexio> python_root: far as i know there is no other way , and no there isnt newer day when i start to tell in irc what and where you should click to get something work
<Scunizi> marti533: on boot you usually get a "grub" menu that defaults to the first option listed for booting.. the second option is a "rescue" mode.. go there and you should get a menu to redo your video
<bostikforever>  @ubottu: Thanks!
<Scunizi> !you're welcome | bostikforever
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're welcome
<planttt> does anybody know a Java channel that I can join ? #java complains about having to be identified
<brucey> hi guys
<adebanke> hello
<SudoGhost> Scunizi: I had a similar problem and that didn't fix it for me.
<bostikforever> @Scunizi: But I can't even boot my computer... How do I get to use the aptoncd?
<pentarex> brucey, hey
<pentarex> :d
<planttt> or, if someone can help me with Java Swing, also OK
<brucey> yo m8
<Scunizi> SudoGhost: which problem are you refering to ? the video?
<rakesh_> i hav made an  account....but now how 2 make a call
<brucey> jeez its bizy in here
<pentarex> brucey, its better on the other channel
<python_root> 'simplexio: i will check it out
<SudoGhost> Scunizi: Yes, after installing ATI drivers
<GammalSokk> mine \ NoPE
<sahilsk_> what is Gview??
<Scunizi> SudoGhost: there are issues with some ATI cards.. mostly because of xorg 7.xx and ATI's "slowness" of providing a driver compatible with it (for some of their cards)
<prabhjot> Hi I recently moved to karmic on my laptop. I'm accustomed to use my touchpad with my left hand.. the alignment option for left handed mouse buttons under System>Preferences>Mouse doesn't work for the touchpad. Any workaround?
<tundrayeti311> I recently upgraded to 9.04->9.10 and have no sound.  Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<brucey> System:    Host brucey-desktop Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, first of all: "uname -a"
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sahilsk_> i neeed to add a path in the bashrc permanently how can i.?? without adding it in the sytem startup list.
<freeride> guys, i've got ubuntu liveCD in iso image. How can i write this image into USB Flash drive?
<mrbnet_> Can anyone recommend a good program for editing CSS files? Particularly one that might have some sort of color editor when you click on color codes.
<trism> prabhjot: perhaps try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1325508
<llutz> sahilsk_: [20:30:06] <losha> sahilsk_: use the same exact line PATH=$PATH:path/to/my/directory/., but place it in ~/.profile. Lines in ~/.profile are run once each time you login
<rakesh_> help me....i m really geting problm in making free cals
<BenG92> I need help installing Grub on a networkless, wubi, 9.10 machine because I can't load ubuntu anymore except via a Live DVD
<rakesh_> is there any other appl to make free call
<marti690> On Ubuntu 9.10 I will download an install an ATI driver but every time i do it, are the computer need to restart of course then i should normally come to the login screen there come a TTY there are flashing so i cant write anything and can't go out of TTY.
<prabhjot> trism, thanks, but my laptop got an ALPS touchpad
<rakesh_> is there anyone?????????????
<sahilsk_> llutz: i dont want to add it in the sytem startup application. i neeed to add it int he bashrc permananently. is there any way?? and how can i use chroot here??
<freeride> plz, help me. How can i write iso image of ubuntu ito USB Flash drive?
<trism> prabhjot: so do an xinput list and replace the text with the touchpad you have
<erUSUL> freeride: unetbooting ?
<freeride> erUSUL ??
<llutz> sahilsk_: do what you were told, that has nothing to do with systemstartup-apps
<erUSUL> !info unetbooting
<ubottu> Package unetbooting does not exist in karmic
<marti690>  On Ubuntu 9.10 I will download an install an ATI driver but every time i do it, are the computer need to restart of course then i should normally come to the login screen there come a TTY there are flashing so i cant write anything and can't go out of TTY.
<sahilsk_> !brasero dsc burner : freeride
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> !chroot | sahilsk_
<ubottu> sahilsk_: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<erUSUL> !info unetbootin | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<marti690>  On Ubuntu 9.10 I will download an install an ATI driver but every time i do it, are the computer need to restart of course then i should normally come to the login screen there come a TTY there are flashing so i cant write anything and can't go out of TTY.
<ZykoticK9> freeride, System / Admin / USB Startup Disk Creator - will work for Ubuntu ISOs
<coreyman> what happened to being able to run ubuntu inside windows?
<freeride> erUSUL Thanks a lot
<marti690>  On Ubuntu 9.10 I will download an install an ATI driver but every time i do it, are the computer need to restart of course then i should normally come to the login screen there come a TTY there are flashing so i cant write anything and can't go out of TTY.
<ZykoticK9> coreyman, it's call Wubi
<prabhjot> trism, thanks, i'll try that
<coreyman> zykotick9 thx
<arghh2d2> marti690: maybe theres an ubuntu channel in your language?
<iscape_> hello, how can I get in karmic the icons on buttons back?
<Scunizi> marti690: another question.. is this driver in the System>Admin>Hardware Drivers section?  Also did you do all the updates prior to installing the driver?
<marti690> arghh2d2: no
<iscape_> i have figured out how to get them back in the menus but on the ok and cancel buttons they are still missing
<marti690> Scunizi: In the System>admin>Hardware Drivers section there aren't anything
<Scunizi> marti690: so these were drivers downloaded directly from ATI?
<marti690> Scunizi: From Envyng
<tundrayeti311> I just upgraded 9.04->9.10 and now have no sound.  Can someone help me troubleshoot pls? (2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux )
<prabhjot> trism, that kinda worked, but now i get the shortcut menu even on tapping
<BenG92> coreyman
<Wodzu> hello guys, I am having problems with using network manager 0.7. I've configured properly my network (mobile broadband) but I can't find nowhere an option to conntect to that network;) how to perform connection?
<arghh2d2> c
<BenG92> doh
<BenG92> I need help installing Grub on a networkless, wubi, 9.10 machine because I can't load ubuntu anymore except via a Live DVD
<Snausages> Wodzu: no network manager menu on your menubar?
<lennhix> Hello everyone!
<ZykoticK9> tundrayeti311, what's the output of "lspci | grep -i audio"
<marti690> Scunizi: I have download from envyng , and i know i have ATI because then i used Ubuntu 8.0.4 it's work fine and then i download the ATI driver envyng said my graphic card it's support ATI
<Wodzu> Snausages it is there, I can manage networks (add, edit, delete) but i don't see any option to connect:) its my first 10 minutes with ubuntu....:)
<Snausages> Wodzu: that sounds like normal behavior for right-clicking on it...  try left clicking on it :)
<dorgan> whats the umask for user,group r/w
<Scunizi> marti690: aaaarrrrgggg!  Envyng is *not* recommended or supported for installing drivers.. for this very reason. On reboot do you see the grub menu? if so go to the rescue portion and have it "redo" the video drivers .. then if you can get back to the gui, uninstall envyng.  do *all* your updates and then look in System>Admin>Hardware drivers for the correct driver.. if it's not there it's possible your card is no longer suppprted by ATI on xorg 7.xxx
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, "aplay -l". paste.ubuntu.com to paste it
<Wodzu> Snausages and what iss the normal behaviour for left clicking?;-) since i am now on windows to be able to connect to the internet....
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: 1 min
<Munim> hey.. just a small doubt.. i have downloaded an emerald theme and i have imported it in the themer.. but i can't get to apply the theme.. i think i should enable emerald somewhere right?
<llutz> dorgan: "umask" tells you
<gm|lap> hey... are we still being attacked by debtchan bots?
<dorgan> llutz: HUH?
<kostkon> gm|lap, we had 1 today
<Snausages> Wodzu: you see a larger menu drop down that offers connect/disconnect options for all of your wired, wifi & mobile broadband connections
<marti690> Scunizi: No i can't se the grup menu , only grub loading
<gm|lap> kostkon: so i should still leave my warning up in my pidgin status?
<kostkon> gm|lap, leave it, don't know :P
<ZykoticK9> dorgan, you can also use "chmod ug+rw FOO_FILE"
<tundrayeti311> ZykoticK9: 05:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<dorgan> ZykoticK9: i need to specify the umask in a conf file
<Wodzu> Snausages: yes and i see there only Wireless networks, or Wired networks, I cant see mobile broadband...
<Scunizi> marti690: when you see grub loading.. just before that hit the ESC key
<llutz> dorgan: umask != permissions
<Snausages> Wodzu: mobile broadband only appears when an appropriate device is connected & configured
<marti690> Scunizi: Okay i will give it a try , but can i get contact to you again if is doesn't work?
<Snausages> Wodzu: my usa vzw 3g card doesn't show up if it's not plugged in, even though it is configured
<Scunizi> marti690: me or some one else will be here.. I'm at work so I'm in and out.
<Snausages> Wodzu: when I plug it in, the next time I open the menu it is listed and works
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, audigy or live? do you know?
<dorgan> llutz: then what is it?
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/321799/  ... and it is live
<llutz> http://linux.die.net/man/1/umask
<Fenix|work> any how-to's on setting up your own apt mirror?
<llutz> dorgan: ^^
<marti690> Scunizi: Okay so you said i gonna hit the esc key and then i get into the grub menu and in there i just take the rescue "button" .. ?
<Wodzu> Snausages: thank you, so apart that I've configurred and plugeed in my modem (HAUWEI 169) i need to install it somehow?
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, did you try to setup it in system → prefs → sound?
<usbuntu> hi
<usbuntu> anyone not afk?
<gm|lap> tundrayeti311: try: alsamixer
<gm|lap> i'm assuming that it flat-out doesn't work, right?
<Snausages> Wodzu: I didn't need to do anything driverwise...  all I did was add a mobile broadband with my country & carrier info and it just worked.
<gm|lap> just quickly check the volumes if that's the case
<Scunizi> marti690: yes.. it should give you a menu of options..
<usbuntu> im running xubuntu from my usb
<tundrayeti311> gm|lap: I have tried alsamixer, and nothing seemed out of place ( muted, low volumes )
<usbuntu> anything kewl i can do?
<marti690> Scunizi: Thanks
<gm|lap> righty.
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: Yeah... should I see my card under hardware?
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, yeap
<Wodzu> Snausages: thanks, I guess I need to write to some forum than....:|
<gm|lap> you could possibly just give it a quick mute + unmute + down + up for each meter if it's giving false values, but it's somewhat unlikely
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: hmm... and if i don't?
<BenG92> I need help installing Grub on a networkless, wubi, 9.10 machine because I can't load ubuntu anymore except via a Live DVD
<ZykoticK9> tundrayeti311, i just finished going through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308809 sever people ended up reinstalling 9.04 - but at least two people said it was due to the grub/kernel issue -- uname -r is showing 2.6.31 for sure right.
<gm|lap> if you're any good at, uh, converting part of a freebsd driver to a linux one, then i could send you something to test whether FM synth is working or not
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, in input or output devices? do you see it listed?
<gm|lap> that could be a start...
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: 2.6.31-14-generic.... and yes I see it under input and output
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, eh, you could delete your .pulse folder, logout and login again
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, if there is one in your home
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: yeah
<gm|lap> i got rid of pulse on this laptop as it was squeaky as hell with everything
<gm|lap> actually, does someone have an older version of the driver in question?
 * gm|lap has 9.10
<prabhjot> Could i get to use alsa instead of pulse with skype atleast?
<marti750> Scuzini: Are you there?
<Scunizi> marti750: yep
<gm|lap> ah yes
<marti750> Scuzini: I can't get into Grub Menu
<gm|lap> tundrayeti311: have you checked if IEC958 is enabled? because in most cases it shouldn't be
<maria_> Help.  I just turned on the nvidia driver and i cant get a higher resolution 640x480.  This is crazy.  Can someone walk me through the terminal commands to input the resolution?
<Scunizi> marti750: is this a fresh install or do you have tons of data on the drive?
<cousin_mario> hello
<maria_> fresh install 9.10
<brucey> sudo nvidia-settings
<maria_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cousin_mario> is there a way to force runlevel 3 (or whatever it's called these days)?
<Funzo> maria: I had that issue also, the first time I got it I reinstalled and it fixed it
<marti750> Scuzini: This is a Fresh Install
<Vidman> Howdy, I have some video problems... my driver is not working and the system had defaulted to the basic resolutions.  I need to get back the full resolution on my system.
<Funzo> maria: If it is the same issue I had the resolutions will not be presentted to you by the nvidia utility
<maria_> yeah...the nvidia utility doesnt work
<maria_> but the stock driver is too slow for flash
<Vidman> is anyone here goo with video?  my intel driver seems to be not working
<Funzo> I know
<maria_> i need the 3D acceleration
<tundrayeti311> gm|lap: yeah i tried amixer set 'IEC958' mute, and then aplay, and then /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and aplay, and still no sound
<Funzo> did you set it up with the hardware manager
<Funzo> or did you try to manually install the driver via synaptic
<gm|lap> hmmkay...
<thiebaude> maria_,did you save to X configuration in nvidia-settings?
<Funzo> it won't work
<maria_> thiebaude...no
<thiebaude> you have to edit xorg.conf
<Sabrion> Anyone here good with fixing amarok?
<Funzo> it will tell you your xorg.conf is incomplete
<thiebaude> edit it
<Scunizi> marti750: It doesn't take long.. I'd just reinstall.. I know the level of frustration you're having.. trying to diagnose it might take much more time than just reinstalling it.. if you have the drive space you might consider partitioning the drive in 3 sections.. 8 gigs for root / .... 1-2 gigs for /swap ... and the rest for /home.. that way later if you need to reinstall you won't have to wipe out your /home with all your data.
<KindOne> Vidman: what is the spec's ?
<maria_> thiebaude...i didnt save this configuration because its only 640
<gm|lap> for some weird reason my drivers don't cut out no matter if you have IEC958 enabled or not
<Funzo> i's missing a lot more options than you guys probably realize, it's not the normal issue you get every time you install a new distro
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, what happens if oyu try to play something in totem for example
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, do you get an error or just you don;t hear anything
<skione> I am setting up a nagios server and I am at the point where I am configuring notifications. it uses mail to do this. When I try to send an email from the command line, nothing happens and I am unsure of how to troubleshoot this
<Vidman> KindOne: intel chip on mother board.  I forgot the command that will print it in the room.  do you know the command?
<jeffrey_> How do I install an older version of a video driver?  Specificaly, in Karmic, I want to install the Jaunty version of the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver
<Vidman> KindOne: it was doing 1650x 1280 on my monitor.
<Funzo> maria: did you use the hardware manager to install the driver?
<Vidman> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thiebaude> Funzo, save to X configuration has a bug in it
<maria_> Funzo....yes
<KindOne> Vidman: what is wrong ?
<BluesKaj> jeffrey_, are you on jaunty?
<thiebaude> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marti750> Scuzini: I can tell you, i have reisntalled 9.10 many many times because of that problem and it's doesn't work
<python_root> Scunizi | simplexio : got a way gnome-ppp
<prabhjot> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Scunizi> marti750: doesn't it use the generic driver?
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: with Movie Player I get no errors just no sound
<Vidman> the driver acts like it is not working.  So the system had defaulted to a basic, general driver.  low resolution.
<jeffrey_> BluesKaj, No im in Karmic, and I want to install the older version of a driver, older being from Jaunty
<just^me> guys help plz any one can give me a script for irc ???
<freeride> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mikey> hi
<Vidman> KindOne: I think I need to reinstall the Intel driver.
<KindOne>  just^me: what kind of script
<Funzo> thiebaude: I read that you can just prevew the file and copy the neccesary sections manually to the xorg.conf filebut that still didn't solve the issue when I had it, I switched to an ATI card
<KindOne> Vidman: try that
<BluesKaj> jeffrey_,  have you researched that it works on karmic?\
<tundrayeti311> brb
<Vidman> KindOne: i have never done that before.
<Vidman> KindOne: can you help me?
<Vidman> KindOne: I googled but all I found was how to install nvidia drivers.
<michele> ciao a tutti
<marti750> Scuzini: I don't think i know what you mean, but every time i installed ATI driver and the tty just flashing i have reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 many many times
<mikey> how to download movies please?
<thiebaude> Funzo, thats true, what i did in xorg.conf is under screen i put   Device   "Default Device"  and then save it
<skione> can anyone offer some help on how to troubleshoot mail?
<thiebaude> tyhen sudo nvidia-settings, Funzo
<BluesKaj> jeffrey_, in the terminal : lspci | grep VGA
<thiebaude> then
<Fenix|work> mikey, itunes
<KindOne> Vidman: whatever the command is for nvida, change it to intel
<skione> mail.log is empty
<xorwhy> I would REALLY like to have my entire root partition dumped to RAM, and then booted to from the RAM on bootup
<marti750> Scuzini: And know i'm relly tired of reinstalled it again and again
<Scunizi> marti750: so reinstall and *don't* install the ati driver.. the system will set itself up with the generic.. then you can use it and search for the right way to do it..
<bipolar> Does anyone know of a linux terminal application that has the option to resize the font when the window is resized?
<mikey> il y a des francais ici?
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<KindOne> Vidman: i think that might work, i have not been un Ubuntu forever.
<FirstSgt> How do I increase the resolution of my ubuntu server console?
<Funzo> wish I still had the card to test because I do like to know solutions to common problems but I'm much happier with ATI because of the open source 3d acceleration anyways
<marti750> Scuzini: But i don't have the ATI driver installed write now?
<BELLINXFELON> how can i manually cancle print jobs, not through GUI?
<mikey> où sont les Gaulois!!!
<Vidman> can someone help me install a driver
<xorwhy> Like, in this order. 1. Make ramdisk partition on /dev/ram0 2. restore image "rambackup" 3. GRUB Loading, 4 (user picks the restored image to boot to)
<thiebaude> Funzo, yea, i had to use the drivers ubuntu recommended for me
<FirstSgt> BELLINXFELON: if you are using cups, navingate to http://printerserver:631
<Fenix|work> mikey, aller a #ubuntu-fr
<Scunizi> marti750: doesn't matter.. When you reinstall part of the install process is to set the system up with a generic driver so it's functional.
<Funzo> xorwhy: What do you mean? that wouldn't be possible seeing as ram is only temporary storage
<jeffrey_> BluesKaj, ok, let me give you a little background, you seem so interested.  My Vostro 1000 Laptop used the open source radeon drivers and worked fine now in Karmic, I cannot wake up from suspend or hibernate.  There is a big, big forum post on it, and one person with the exact same machine said that switching to the Jaunty video drivers fixed his problem entirely, so now that you know my whole story, could anyone tell me how to rev
<jeffrey_> ert to old drivers, I thought this would be a simpler deal than this.
<KindOne> Vidman: hang on, ill load my VM version of Ubuntu and try to install a intel driver
<xorwhy> Funzo it would be possible, for things that are to not be temporary, there are disk partitions.
<Scunizi> marti750: after it's installed then check the link I"ll have ubottu give you..
<Funzo> not stored in ram
<Vidman> kindone, what os are you using?
<xorwhy> Funzo, but for the operating system itself, who's integrety breaks and slows over time, it would  be restored every boot.
<Scunizi> !ati | marti750
<ubottu> marti750: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KindOne> Vidman: running Windows XP Pro SP3, and VMing Ubuntu
<marti750> Scuzini: so you mean then i only install a part of the system?
<mikey>  /MOTD command
<Funzo> you mean store it to virtual ram?
<Funzo> swap
<Funzo> I mean
<Vidman> thanks for your help.
<xorwhy> Store it to a a RAMDISK partition. just like the one you have (if you run Ubuntu) in /dev/shm
<coreyman> I just installed kubuntu via wubi and the graphics on the menus are all garbled.
<jeffrey_> So noone has any idea how to revert to old drivers in APT?
<[SilverFox]> hey looks this frigan sweet 2d MMORPG Maker I found. http://devogeninteractive.com/forum/index.php it has a server client and editor the editor sweet since you can editor remote to the server. So you can have like 2-3 editors and the best part updates to the server live lol...
<Scunizi> marti750: no.. reinstall it all.. it should work right after installation.. don't immediately try to install an ATI driver right after installation.. do all your updates first .. THEN look in System>Admin>Hardware drivers.. if there's one there for your card activate it.. if there isn't then follow the link ubottu gave you.
<CoverSlide> don't use wubi
<Vidman> KindOne: I  have to get this fixed for work, but i guess I have to get windows 7 also.  there are to many problems.  :-(   sad, i was hoping to be done with windows.
<raed> guys
<e66> I use only Ubuntu. No windows. No other operating system.  I want to remove grub. I want my linux boot directly. how do I do it??
<dalfz> if i expand the taskbar from 24 to 48 pixels in height, some themes uses two rows to display tasks. but how come some themes just display a single row regardless of the height? can i change that for those themes?
<asp> any program install in wine gives me a message svcit.ocx one of its dependencies not correctly registere: a file is missing or invalid
<raed> help some one give me other then xchat for irc a script for example
<KindOne> Jeffrey: I think i can tell you how to, Just give me about 15 minuts
<__skyl__> tar -cZvf media.tgz media
<xorwhy> lol e66, when you learn about this, you'll know why I'm laughing
<KindOne> Vidman: I think i can help you, just give me 15 minuts
<Scunizi> e66: grub IS the boot loader.. remove it and your system will not boot
<asp> i can proceed with installing but nothing is working
<__skyl__> tar: compress: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
<paschu> Hi
<guntbert> e66: no good idea - think of different kernels
<__skyl__> is -cxvf the best I can do?
<paschu> How can I create my own Cartoon in Ubuntu? Is this possible?
<Vidman> kindone, ok, I will be here.  in and out of the room.   working
<xorwhy> Surely google is possible in Linux.
<guntbert> !gimp | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Scunizi> paschu: gimp, inkscape etc
<marti750> Scuzini: I will give it a try, but i don't think i need to reinstall it because i have do all det updates don't install the ATI driver so i think i will take the link.
<e66> Scunizi: when I used redhat 7-9 there it used to boot without grub. directly.
<paschu> Scunizi: And how to animate this?
<__skyl__> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<paschu> Scunizi: Is there a special program?
<asp> what is svcit.ocx? i have tried to google but i cant find any useful info
<Scunizi> e66: maybe the option was set so you didn't see it but either grub was there or lilo.. most likely grub
<Scunizi> paschu: no
<xorwhy> e66 I have used fc8 and I am sure it used grub, even if it didn't say it was using it when it did.
<Um_cara_qualquer> is there any "multisim" version for linux?
<xorwhy> If your computer told you everthing it did, you would never be given time to use it and your screen would be full.
<trism> paschu: you could try synfig
<Yancho> guys i am missing inittab .. i am trying to cp it from /etc/initab from the livecd but its not there either .. any idea how i can get it please?
<trism> !info synfig
<ubottu> synfig (source: synfig): vector-based 2D animation renderer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.61.09-3 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 160 kB
<jeffrey_> how would I install the jaunty version of xserver-xorg-video-radeon from karmic?
<coreyman> my graphics on the menus are all garbled in my wubi install... can someone help me?
<BELLINXFELON> I keep getting an error in mplayer related to pulseaudio, says it failed to connect to server, connection refused
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<asp> plz help me since i installed 9.10 i had this wine problem
<trism> paschu: or blender if you wanted to do 3d animation
<Scunizi> jeffrey_: I'm not sure but have you looked in synaptic to see if the driver is there.. or in the backports section of synaptic?  worth a try
<e66> xorwhy: fc8! I was talking about RH7-9. FC didn't born that time.
<xerox1> hi, i have an issue with choqok: everytime i start it, it adds a empty user to the user list; this leads to errors fetching tweets etc.; how to prevent this?
<xorwhy> e66 Oh, I thought you meant 7, 8, and 9 as denoted by 7-9
<trism> !info blender | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49a+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 10688 kB, installed size 28072 kB
<paschu> I need a program for video editing
<coreyman> thiebaude wtf.. it tells me to come here.
<Aled> I use Windows XP, sue me
<asp> any wine expert here?
<Aled> Seriously though, what are the benefits of Linux?
<BELLINXFELON> how can i fix an error with pulseaudio not being able to connect to server
<marti750> Scuzini: In side link ubottu have gave me aren't a one to 9.10 only to 9.0.4 and below
<guntbert> !ot | Aled
<ubottu> Aled: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<__skyl__> what;s the best compression algorithm extension?
<__skyl__> .tar.gz is best?
<thiebaude> Aled stop trolling
<xorwhy> I don't know what to do with my time.
<xorwhy> Any advice?
<__skyl__> Aled, a superior terminal for one
<e66> has linux ever boot without any boot loader?? I mean directly. without grub or lilo?? anybody faced it??
<asp> I need to get wine installing programs correctly
<paschu> Hey guys, I want to edit my video. Which program is the best for that?
<LjL> __skyl__: well, the extension doesn't really matter, the algorithm does ;) but bzip2 usually compresses better than gzip, and lzma even better. but there's a cost in compression (and sometimes decompression) time!
<xorwhy> e66 Don't know, but what you seek is not common, even amongst the most elite linux users.
<Scunizi> e66: no.. even windows has a boot loader.. you just don't see it.
<Fat_Tony> paschu, I know cinelerra is pretty powerful...
<LjL> paschu: try asking "what's the best video editor?" in #ubuntu-bots for poll results
<__skyl__> LjL, well, tar -a is saying that it will just choose based on the extension
<asp> any program install in wine gives me a message svcit.ocx one of its dependencies not correctly registere: a file is missing or invalid
<Aled> k so one "benefit"
<Fat_Tony> anyone using "screenlets", clearRSS for rss feeds?
<e66> Scunizi: Yeah. I know windows has boot loader. Thing that boots an os called boot loaded. :D
<thiebaude> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> __skyl__: sure, because it tries to be smart. but the extension itself is arbitrary, it's only traditional to use .gz for gzip and .bz2 for bzip2
<llutz> e66: set root-device with rdev, cat your kernel to floppy(if it fits), boot from floppy
<RedCharlie> what's the off topic channel?
<marti750> Scuzini: Im tired of do all this , I have worked this problem very very long time. So it could be nice if i could get a easy way to install the driver if you know a easy way?
<LjL> RedCharlie: #ubuntu-offtopic
<thiebaude> !ot
<dajhorn> e66: You can do it, but it is deep voodoo.  See also http://www.coreboot.org/
<paschu> Fat_Tony: cinelerra is for free, isnt it?
<__skyl__> LjL, right.  Never hear of lzma, do you think this -a can give me that?  with a -u too?  or lzma would have to be a different kind of archive?
<LjL> __skyl__: lzma is the algorithm that 7zi8p uses
<Scunizi> marti750: ATI is not the easiest to work with.. envyng has messed with your system and I don't know how to reverse it.. the previous link is the best I can do.. I run nvidia and find it much easier.
<__skyl__> --lzma
<asp> any program install in wine gives me a message svcit.ocx one of its dependencies not correctly registere: a file is missing or invalid
<LjL> __skyl__: i don't think "tar" can handle it natively...
<Scunizi> !repeat | asp
<ubottu> asp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<__skyl__> man tar says that it can
<LjL> __skyl__: bzip2 compresses pretty well, though
<Fat_Tony> paschu, yes, and watch out for bugs. I can only export to MOV with one codec, all the other options will make it crash, for example. Otherwise, if it works for you, try Kdenlive
<LjL> __skyl__: well, in that case. the standard extension should be .lzma
<Pici> asp: Specific application support under wine is better sought in #winehq
<__skyl__> I'm going to compare
<marti750> Scuzini: but i have reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 again and i don't have envyng but the link it's only to 9.0.4 and older
<Funzo> does anybody know any kind of workaround for those of us with rt2500 wireless cards on ubuntu 9.10?
<__skyl__> it seems that already compressed media does not compress much more :(
<LjL> __skyl__: (not that it won't give you the same thing as a 7zip file, even though the algorithm is the same, i'm not even sure 7zip can read it)
<Scunizi> marti750: what's the video card.. an ATI what?
<asp> what is specific application support?
<LjL> __skyl__: eh, no, it doesn't. it's generally a bad idea to do that
<Pici> asp: Running applications under wine.
<__skyl__> LjL, why do you say it's a bad idea?
<paschu> Fat_Tony: how to install cinelerra?
<asp> what do i need to do? what is svcit.ocx?
<marti750> Scuzini ATI Readeon 9800 XT
<LjL> __skyl__: because it won't compress! it's generally much better to compress something using a good algorithm to begin with, rather than compress it twice.
<Pici> asp: /join #winehq   and ask there.  That is where the wine gurus are.
<Scunizi> marti750: hang on.
<__skyl__> Funzo, bbtether 0_)
<marti750> Scuzini: Yep
<__skyl__> LjL, well, I mean they are flash, mp3, jpg and crup like that
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: tyvm!  I had to delete ~/.pulse and mute the IEC958 mixer... Do you know how I set it up so that that mixer is muted by default??
<LjL> __skyl__: ah... those are very unlikely to compress losslessly, no matter what you use
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, in theory it should stay muted from now on
<Fat_Tony> paschu, there should be some repositories and it was simple to install for me... take a look at here http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#hardy
<Funzo> __skyl__: haha seriously that would be faster than my speeds, I'm down from 1mb/s to 80kb/s max
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: ok
<__skyl__> LjL, seriously?  so, if I use tar on a .flv and decompress it, you're saying that I'll lose quality?
<__skyl__> that has to be preposterous ...
<Funzo> how is that possible
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, but: if after a kernel update you have no sound again
<Funzo> wouldnt the data be identical after extraction
<marti750> Scuzini: I have a Secondary graphic card too
<ecrane> Funzo: it's not possible.
<__skyl__> Funzo, that's what I'm saying
<Funzo> oh lol
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, check again if IEC958 is muted or not.
<Funzo> sorry I tuned out for a while
<__skyl__> but, that's what I thought I heard LjL say
<trism> __skyl__: no the point was you are unlikely to get very much compression on an already compressed file
<trism> __skyl__: lossless compression (like gzip, bzip2, lzma), you could get more compression if it were lossy but you would lose quality
<oc_odin> "/msg chanserv help
<tundrayeti311> kostkon: will do
<trism> __skyl__: see the pigeon hole principle
<n00dle> Has anyone got ubuntu/karmic's network manager to auto-configure v6?  If so, what's on the other end?
<sahilsk_> is there any gsoc participants??
<sahilsk_> i mean intern
<__skyl__> cool, thanks trism , LjL
<tundrayeti311> gm|lap: btw muting the IEC958 mixer did work, but only after i deleted ~.pulse ... thanks for your help :)
<n08l3J> any good US english speaking Text to speech software ?
<aboSamoor> I want your help regarding my USB stick I can not delete files and I get this error "rm: cannot remove `work': Read-only file system ", can you help me please ?
<gm|lap> np. nobody uses that crap anyway.
<Funzo> festival
<n08l3J> festival talks like a robot
<gm|lap> i mean, people use *pulse*, i was referring to the other crap.
<Vidman> KindOne: you still here?
<Scunizi> marti750: first.. use TAB to auto complete my nick.. you're mispelling it so it doesn't highlight.. if you have 2 cards in the machine pull one.. installing drivers with 2 cards in can cause LOTS of confusion.. also check in www.ubuntuforums.org and search on Radeon or Radeon 9800 etc.. there's lots of references. I don't have the time to go through them..
<Suhail> getting this error that says pycenetral can't be found
<Suhail> any ideas?
<marti750> Scuzini: Okay but the two cards .. The one it's a VGA combatible controller and the other is a Display controller
<kostkon> tundrayeti311, sometimes after a kernel update these hardware switches are set to their defaults, like the digital/analog one on the audigy cards
<Scunizi> marti750: you misspelled it again.. so do you have 2 unique cards in the machine? or just output for 2 monitors?
<Suhail> nvm
<ManDay> Every time I enable my external monitor by pressing Fn + F8 ubuntu logs me out and terminates all my programs without a warning, please assist
<marti750> Scuzini: I'm really sorry i'm from Denmark so i misspelled some times , I think is a Output to 2 monitors
<brucetim100> is this compatible with mIRC?
<guntbert> marti750: try scu<tab> - its much easier
<Chris___> can someone recommend me a good program to do a little video editing with? I just need to cut a 5 second snip out of a 25 minute avi file
<Scunizi> marti750: typee Scu<TAB> to auto complete..  .. do you have a secondary monitor plugged in?
<kostkon> Chris___, avidemux
<mMezquitale> Chris___, you have cinelerra and kino, kino is easy to install, cinelerra youll have to go to the website and install it from there
<marti750> Scuzini: No i have only 1 plugged in, and what i you mean about, Scu <tab> ?
<mMezquitale> Chris___, actually just install kino, itś the easiest one
<arnold> hey anybody facing problem to connect dsl moderm in 9.10
<paschu> how can i change the look of ubuntu?
<Scunizi> !tab | marti750
<ubottu> marti750: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SusanneRA> marti750: We Europeans are more often then not very well versed in human relations. Something US/AU/other crime ridden countries uphold
<piplas> d
<SusanneRA> "Yah:)"
<Chris___> kostkon and mMezquitale -- thanks
<Scunizi> SusanneRA: what is that suppose to mean?
<guntbert> !ot | SusanneRA
<ubottu> SusanneRA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kostkon> Chris___, althought i would recommend you this http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<Simpson_2> hi all
<kostkon> Chris___, top app
<arnold> hey am facing problem to connect dsl moderm in ubuntu 9.10 any body to help
<Simpson_2> is there any particular reason why jaunty had a higher java version then karmic, and thus messes up my java installation ??
<SusanneRA> How could i have upset you ? :) .. yournt even from any of those countries, lol
<meme> hello
<guntbert> SusanneRA: please keep to the topic
<sobersabre> hi. what's the flag to dpkg to install a i386 package on amd64 system ?
<amerinese> How can I show time stamps in my terminal?
<marti750> Scuzini: Okay .. but you i said i gonna search through Ubuntu Forums?
<sobersabre> is there adobe acrobat beta/alpha for amd64 linux ?
<SusanneRA> guntbert: Ince i even had sex 2 times. Hence my name, 2 tall guntbertha :)
<Scunizi> marti750: yes.. I don't have the answers for you.
<vonnick> I don't think so
<thiebaude> !ot | SusanneRA
<ubottu> SusanneRA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vonnick> Adobe still thinks 64-bit doesn't exist
 * Scunizi sees a ban in the near future.. :)
<arnold> anybody to help me to connect the dsl modem in ubuntu 9.10
<SusanneRA> THIS BLOWS. GO SUCK SOME PENIX
<thiebaude> why nit now?
<thiebaude> not
<kurt__> Hello
 * Sahkolihaa laughs.
<andruk> !ask > kurt__
<ubottu> kurt__, please see my private message
<JPSman> Is there a compiz channel I could ask my question in?
<LjL> JPSman: sure, #compiz
<brucetim100> should connect itself arnold...that's the great thing I like about Linux it does it all for you, mostly that is
<marti750> Scunizi: I have 1 more question, my littlebrother playing World of Warcraft on this machine (Ubuntu 9.10) Then i start it , it's don't show up? can it be the ATI?
<Simpson_2> no java problems any1 ? :)
<thiebaude> Simpson_2, no
<andruk> how do i get xsetwacom to list devices on karmic? do i have t oedit my xorg.conf?
<vonnick> Ask your brother :)
<kurt__> I am trying to setup a FTP server, on /winshare I am unable to connect to it on LAN or over the net. I used the the guide on the ubuntu forums but I dont get what I'm doing wrong.. I've tried vsftpd and am currently trying proftpd..
<smokie> hey guys, how big is the update from 9.04 to 9.10?
<brucetim100> anyone know how I can use mIRC on Linux?
<mMezquitale> JPSman, you could ask here and see if someone has experience the same problem on their ubuntu box, otherwise yhou can head to #compiz like LjL mentioned
<smokie> if i want to upgrade through the updates software
<vonnick> I tried upgrading, I killed it at 3 hours
<Vampire_> brucetim100, just don't :-)
<Scunizi> marti750: possibly
<Simpson_2> thiebaude, then how the hell did I end up with mixed version after a jaunty upgrade :)
<Vampire_> but you could do via wine or in a Windows VM
<smokie> vonnick, upgrading to 9.10?
<vonnick> Yeah
<vermapratyush_> how do i navigate to a mounted iso drive, in  a shell???
<brucetim100> my upgrade took an hour max
<thiebaude> Simpson_2, i have no idea
<mMezquitale> kurt__, why are you using ftp?  why dont you install an ssh server instead?
<smokie> vonnick, what was taking too long? the download or the install itself?
<llutz> vermapratyush_: cd /path
<vonnick> The download
<smokie> damn
<JPSman> well, is it possible to change compiz's skydome with a terminal command?
<iscape_> vermapratyush_, should be under /media
<marti750> Scuzini. I then i said thank you, for the help. I hope i finally get this worked.
<vermapratyush_> the iso file is not mounted in the '/' folder
<Simpson_2> oh well
<kurt__> well I just want it to work, I forwarded the ports, and etc on the router... so ya.
<iscape_> vermapratyush_, cd /media
<smokie> vonnick, so you didnt upgrade yet? or you just did a fresh install?
<iscape_> vermapratyush_, ls
<Scunizi> marti750: your welcome.. I hope it's fixed soon
<vonnick> Fresh install, like always
<vermapratyush_> iscape_, it is not in /media
<smokie> vonnick, hmm so you had to recompile all your applications and settings and so on?
<iscape_> vermapratyush_, what is in /media ?
<smokie> kinda sucks
<sllide> is there some kind of joystick testing app
<uvacav> so I just accidentally right-clicked and did something on the desktop -- all my icons disappeared and i cant right click on it anymore -- any ideas?
<marti750> Scuzini: Me too , im tired of this.
<vermapratyush_> iscape_, one drive thish points to the my hard disk (NTFS) and 2 other to cdrom, both r blank..
<mMezquitale> kurt__,  ftp is insecure I will rather use ssh which I use, itś safer and easy to setup, I cant help you with the ftp setup but I can help you figure out why you cant connect from the outside, can you connect to your ftp server locally?
<lolwut> Hello, I just upgraded to 9.10 with do-release-upgrade and now it just hangs with the message "Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<lolwut> the error code was returned because there were errors configuring jockey and jockey-gtk
<vonnick> smokie: I make a list and reinstall everything, yeah
<lolwut> does anyone have an idea what i should do now?
<LjL> !info jscalibrator | sllide
<iscape_> vermapratyush_, what is the output of "mount" ? (->pastebin)
<ubottu> sllide: Package jscalibrator does not exist in karmic
<LjL> ehm. it exists on my version.
<lolwut> i already ran sudo apt-get -f install and that at least configured those packages
<sllide> xD
<sllide> i can google it myself
<kurt__> thats what I meant by lan I cannot, and I couldn't using the vsftpd... so I am all up for a ssh type as long as it can be accessed from a mac, which is what the "outside" user is going to be using, and it has to have a gui for it
<unko> is any one having problems with INTEL 4965AGN wireless card? i can connect but once i disconnect it doesn't seem to reconnect unless i restart my computer....
<vermapratyush_> iscape_, /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<vermapratyush_> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<vermapratyush_> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<vermapratyush_> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<vermapratyush_> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<vermapratyush_> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<FloodBot3> vermapratyush_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smokie> vonnick, what about user settings, network settings and so on, can those b backed up and restored later on a fresh install?
<borbosha_laptop> Anyone have issues with text wrapping and problems right clicking links in xchat with 9.10?
<LjL> !info joystick | sllide
<ubottu> sllide: joystick (source: joystick): set of testing and calibration tools for joysticks. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<vonnick> I dunno, I don't bother with that stuff
<banished> Hi
<banished> when I try to connect to a pptp VPN, I get "The VPN connection  failed because the VPN service failed to start."
<smokie> vonnick, its a hassle for me cuz i have a dns server and a local website running on my 9.04
<smokie> i guess ill just stick with it for now till im forced to upgrade
<zroysch> why does my laptop lose connection to my home server over the internet every few minutes. it stays connected to the rest of the internet, but my connection to mpd, icecast stream, sshfs mounts, ssh connection will fail simultaneously and I cannot connect for more than a minute, then it will automatically become connectable again. the cycle repeats every 5-10minutes
<iscape_> vermapratyush_, there is nothing mounted
<vonnick> Well, would it be possible for you to duplicate your setup on another machine?
<iscape_> except your harddisk
<vonnick> So you can test the upgrade
<debra> so my frends eeepc decided to break yesterday, i do fsck to repare it, it now boots
<debra> but i get a strange error
<debra> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/dists/karmic-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ubuntu.osuosl.org_ubuntu_dists_karmic-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages - open (22: Invalid argument) [IP: 140.211.166.134 80]
<FloodBot3> debra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debra> for when i do apt-get updatte
<smokie> vonnick, i dont know.. i guess i can create an image of the partition and run it on a VM
<LjL> debra: uhm, i'd try using another mirror instead of osuosl.org
<smokie> thing is im in a part of the world where it will take me over a week to download just 250mb heheh
<smokie> and stuck here for atleast another month
<shadghost> LiL this is the seond mirror that i tried
<smokie> anyway, thanks for the heads up
<smokie> ill check it out and see what i can do
<paschu> Can I make Ubuntu look like windows 7?
<laotseu> hi
<pagiz> paschu: yes you can!
<paschu> pagiz: Tell me how
<paschu> PLEASE
<borbosha_laptop> Anyone have issues with text wrapping and problems right clicking links in xchat with 9.10?
<bipolar> Does anyone know of a terminal application that has the option to lock the number of rows/columns and scale to font when the window is resized?
<shonen> paschu: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+Seven+Plastic+Theme?content=101307 you can install a theme similar to this one and make ubuntu look the way you want
<Scunizi> borbosha_laptop: you mean you can't grab the link fast enough because of the scrolling?
<bastid_raZor> !theme > paschu
<ubottu> paschu, please see my private message
<laotseu> it seems that i'm stupid ... i'd like to install UNR on my laptop, i've created my usb key, it works like a charm but once booted, i can't find the install script ...
<laotseu> does somebody knows the same of this script so I can start it from cli ?
<borbosha_laptop> Scunizi, No, when I right click it brings up the normal menu that is at the top of xchat with file, view... etc.
<pagiz> paschu: google, 30 sec.   http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/how-to-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows7
<borbosha_laptop> And there is no text wrapping from people, only topics.
<paschu> thanks <3
<Scunizi> borbosha_laptop: sorry I don't have an answer for that one :(
<marti750> Scuzini: Found out the problem , But System > Admin > Hardware Drivers should i use KDE?
<bic> #xbuntu
<borbosha_laptop> Scunizi, No worries, it didn't happen until I installed 9.10. It's a clean install too and I install xchat from the repositories.
<borbosha_laptop> Very odd problem.
<Scunizi> borbosha_laptop: switch to irssi w/screen .. you won't be disappointed :)
<brendan`> question.. the system > prefs > remote desktop.. is that RDP or a preliminary setup for VNC?
<laotseu> nobody knows for my problem ? :(
<kurt__> eh I'm still waiting on mine, and I have a dead line to meet lol
<coreyman> how can i check what video drivers are installed?
<coreyman> on my wubi install all menus are garbled, i can right click desktop and run terminal.
<borbosha_laptop> Scunizi, I have looked into that option but I like xchat because it is cross platform with Windows, which I have to use sometimes.
<borbosha_laptop> It's nice to have the same program on everything.
<ChogyDan> coreyman: sudo lshw -C video
<Scunizi> borbosha_laptop: there is a version of irssi for windows too.. kinda cumbersome..
<coreyman> thx chogydan brb going to check
<borbosha_laptop> Scunizi, irssi is the terminal based IRC client right?
<Scunizi> borbosha_laptop: yep.. suprised me too when I found out.
<warriorforgod> borbosha_laptop: yes
<zroysch> why does my laptop lose connection to my home server over the internet every few minutes. it stays connected to the rest of the internet, but my connection to mpd, icecast stream, sshfs mounts, ssh connection will fail simultaneously and I cannot connect for more than a minute, then it will automatically become connectable again. the cycle repeats every 5-10minutes
<shadghost> is there a disk intragity check i can run\
<Scunizi> zroysch: could be your ISP is traffic shaping
<erUSUL> shadghost: fsck
<zroysch> Scunizi: how would i narrow it down to that
<Arsin> ey, I need help partitoning my flash drive
<shadghost> ok, so that is it, i ran that to fix the system, i just want to make ure that fsck did not break anything when fixing it
<Scunizi> zroysch: no idea.. sorry
<ChogyDan> zroysch: maybe mtr could give you some insight, I dont know btw
<zroysch> ChogyDan: mtr?
<ChogyDan> zroysch: it's a terminal command
<coreyman> How do I disable a driver on ubuntu? I ran "sudo lshq -C video" and two drivers showed up... i only need the one to be operational. They both also stated that they were unclaimed?
<YCool_AWA> i dont want to mess up my ubuntu 9.04  im afraid to upgrade to karmic :P
<brendan`> anyone have any idea when i connect to my ubuntu machine via vnc, the programs open up and are visible on the monitor for the ubuntu machine and not through the VNC window?
<YCool_AWA> still using 9.04
<coreyman> brendan your network connection is to slow?
<coreyman> brendan or you lost connection?
<coreyman>  How do I disable a driver on ubuntu? I ran "sudo lshq -C video" and two drivers showed up... i only need the one to be operational. They both also stated that they were unclaimed?
<brendan`> nah, its both internally connected at the moment
<brendan`> using our internal IPs, etc to connect
<coreyman> brendan what is showing up in VNC?
<brendan`> i see the desktop, i'll go to click on firefox or gedit (shortcuts on the desktop) and it opens them up, but only visible on the ubuntu machine
<YCool_AWA> :P
<coreyman> Can you see your mouse moving around?
<brendan`> i just configured System > Prefs > Remote Desktop
<coreyman> brendan can you see your mouse moving around?
<brendan`> then using tightvnc client and connecting.. once connected i see the desktop, etc. but opening up programs just displays them on the local ubuntu machine
<Scunizi> brendan`: sounds like you have an option set for window only and not screen.. sorry I don't know how to change..
<jimbeam12> hey all
<coreyman> brendan if you can see your mouse moving around... you are running a seperate display when you connect via VNC
<YCool_AWA> anyone here know how to set up vanity ip or vhost :P
<kurt__> so... I guess nobody knows on a ftp server or a sftp server =(
<jimbeam12> what up with this ubuntu i thought it was the best thing
<carolyne> hi there, I'm having problems connecting to my WPA network with my orinoco gold card
<brendan`> yeah i see the mouse move around on the ubuntu machine and on the VNC window
<carolyne> I've got the agere firmware installed and the card appears to work
<Arsin> Hey I can't seem to be able to make a FAT32 and ext4 partition on my flash drive, everytime I try I get an unkown volume and a FAT32 partition, the ext4 wont work
<YCool_AWA> Cool_AWAY
<carolyne> this is on jaunty
<jimbeam12> man just updated my hardware drivers and iam getting this message" Amd unsupported hardware"
<jimbeam12> anyone having this problem
<brendan`> coreyman: where would you configure it so it doesn't do the separate display?
<brendan`> i just checked the tightvnc client properties and didnt see anything
<jimbeam12> i got this watermark on the bottom right of screen
<nasehase> huhu, hab seit mehreren tagen keine updates mehr
<coreyman> brendan i forgot, some kind of X11 config.
<dAnon> empathy sucks ass, it opens links in firefox instead of Opera
<Arsin> Do some flash drives not allow their memory to be formatted a certian way?
<Polarina> Arsin: No.
<ChogyDan> dAnon: have you set opera as the default?
<Arsin> Polarina: Any idea why mine wont format to ext4?
<Polarina> No, sorry.
<Arsin> Polarina:  I can't seem to be able to make a FAT32 and ext4 partition on my flash drive, everytime I try I get an unkown volume and a FAT32 partition, the ext4 wont work
<Arsin> Alright
<luis_> I need help: someone in my AMSN list can talk if he was me! i dont know if he is using a script or something to do it, i hate it, can I put a stop to that with linux? Maybe a protection, so when he tries to talk for me, a message appears like: HAHA LOL U CANT HACK ME BIATCH!!
<luis_> Hate it
<PaperBug> d
<occy1> has anyone here set up CGIIRC on Ubuntu before?
<ChogyDan> Arsin: what are you trying to do?
<AJH101> Hi there - is Lubuntu the lightest distro around?
<Arsin> ChogyDan: Create a FAT32 and ext3 or ext4 partition
<luis_> I need help: someone in my AMSN list can talk if he was me! i dont know if he is using a script or something to do it, i hate it, can I put a stop to that with linux? Maybe a protection, so when he tries to talk for me, a message appears like: HAHA LOL U CANT HACK ME BIATCH!!
<luis_> I need help: someone in my AMSN list can talk if he was me! i dont know if he is using a script or something to do it, i hate it, can I put a stop to that with linux? Maybe a protection, so when he tries to talk for me, a message appears like: HAHA LOL U CANT HACK ME BIATCH!!
<FloodBot3> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andruk> how do i get xsetwacom to see my wacom tablet in 9.10?
<Arsin> AJH101: I think http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ or http://www.puppylinux.org/ might be
<kostkon> luis_, change your msn password
<Arsin> AJH101: Non-ubuntu based though
<AJH101> Thanks
<AJH101> oic
<luis_> kostkon... he didnt hacked my account, he is just able to use a script to talk "Like X Person"
<luis_> example: Kostkon said: Hahaha i am a b****
<mordof> i have an ubuntu 8.10 live cd, but i'm running ubuntu 9.04.. i want to install windows for dual boot, so i'll need to reinstall grub.  would reinstalling grub from 8.10 work for xp and 9.04?
<kostkon> luis_, just to be sure, change your pass
<luis_> ....
<luis_> i tell u, i saw him in action, he just make it like a prank
<spO> why does Karmic play 1080p videos worse than Jaunty did?
<ChogyDan> mordof: as long as you arent using ext4, yes
<pure_x01> go-nuts
<carolyne> my orinoco gold works perfectly in Arch, but doesn't seem to want to play in Ubuntu - anyone had any success with this wifi card and WPA-PSK?
<mordof> ChogyDan: k, checked fstab, it's mounting ext3.  is it better to be using ext4?
<ChogyDan> Arsin: I just tried it with gparted.  I was able to get a fat32 and ext4
<Robs1> Hi, how can I change the sound volume meter, to adjust "Master" and not PCI ? 9.10
<ChogyDan> mordof: I think if you do _not_ use ext4, you should be fine using 8.10s grub
<trism> andruk: try the fix here for wacomcpl, should be the same https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X61T#Wacomcpl
<Arsin> ChogyDan: Do you know GParted well? because it keeps coming up as "Unknown" for me
<mordof> ChogyDan: *nods*. understood.. wondering about  comparing ext3 and ext4 though at this point, i didn't know it was upgraded
<bid> if i want to create 2 subdomain on the same maching, i dont need to create a new record in the dns server right? dev.example.com and qa.example.com. just in the apache2.conf create new dirctory right?
<ChogyDan> mordof: ext4 is supposed to be faster...  and it is a natural upgrade.  But most of the new features, I never really understood
<txomon> hello some one knows about configuring the wifi card here?
<solifugus> How can I switch from ubuntu's default (stupid) british English dictionary to a U.S. dictionary?
<solifugus> for spell checking and such
<mordof> ah, i suppose i'll look into it further at a later date. ty ChogyDan
<carolyne> any suggestions at all more helpful than "get another card" for getting an orinoco gold working in Jaunty?  I have the agere firmware downloaded and it seems to be loaded by the module when the card is inserted
<ChogyDan> Arsin: have you tried deleting everything, including the partition table?  no, don't know gparted all that well
<Arsin> ChogyDan: Plenty of times
<andruk> trism: thanks, ill check it out
<n8tuser> carolyne -> do a google for how to use orinoco gold perhaps? those cards are good for open source stuff... at least back then
<txomon> hello some one knows about configuring the wifi card here?
<carolyne> n8tuser: oh, google, wow I never would have thought of that ;-)
<Robs1> No one can help me with the volume ?????
<ChogyDan> carolyne: have you removed hostap?  (I dont know what Im talking about btw)
<Arsin> Robs1: Do you have a soundcard?
<carolyne> n8tuser: I already have it working in Arch, it would be nice if I could use it in Ubuntu
<Robs1> Arsin: Of course...Integrated
<txomon> hello some one knows about configuring the wifi card here?
<carolyne> ChogyDan: good suggestion, but hostap isn't installed
<natewiebe13> anyone use 'quickly'?
<gordonjcp> carolyne: forget it, stick with arch ;-)
<Arsin> Robs1: Ah, onboard then. When you right click the volume meter go to sound prefrences, output, and see which is correct
<ChogyDan> txomon: what is your question?
<carolyne> meh, ubuntu for pointless shiny, arch for getting stuff done I suppose
<carolyne> thanks anyway, looks like ubuntu's wifi is just as broken as ever
<txomon> ChogyDan: the light, doesn't work, but the button does, so there is no way to know if it is switched or not, and it is recognised as another model
<Robs1> Arsin: Internal audio analog stereo - and it is the only choice. I just want to change the main volume, so it would change the "Master" instead of PCI
<arghh2d2> Robs1: im not running Gnome but i'm thinking you could right click the applet icon and go to prefernces maybe
<mordof> ChogyDan: i'm looking at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Recovering%20GRUB%20after%20reinstalling%20Windows     and i'm not sure which information to specify for telling it where my ubuntu partition is installed, i know it's at /dev/sda1.. and i don't know where it should put the boot sector, or where to find that information.  are you able to help?
<txomon> mordof: to update the grub,
<txomon> download super-grub
<txomon> it does it automaticly
<jimbeam12> amd unsupported harware
<Robs1> arghh2d2: Well, in there, there is no such setting, to change it
<glaksmono> where's apache installed?
<glaksmono> i try to find httpd.conf
<lstarnes> glaksmono: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<jimbeam12> amd unsupported harware
<arghh2d2> Robs1: i tried
<jimbeam12> amd unsupported harware
<jimbeam12> amd unsupported harware
<jimbeam12> amd unsupported harware
<mordof> txomon: i don't think i like the sounds of that.. if something goes wrong i won't know how to fix it
<FloodBot3> jimbeam12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robs1> arghh2d2: It is possible in Jaunty, but not in Koala
<ChogyDan> mordof: hd0,1 should = /dev/sda1
<natbet> I'm setting up ircd-hybrid for a internal irc server, but chanserv and nickserv aren't there. Is there any settings that need to be changed to get them working?
<Cocodeco> hola
<lstarnes> natbet: chanserv and nickserv are not part of the server
<Cocodeco> que tal gente
<txomon> mordof: super-grub is a live cd that fixes it all automaticly
<erUSUL> !es | Cocodeco
<ubottu> Cocodeco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<txomon> muy bien!
<lstarnes> natbet: you need a separate services package for that, such as anope or atheme
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to remove this watermark "Amd unsupported hardware"
<Cocodeco> xD gracias lo are ups perdon thank you xD
<natbet> lstarnes: ah, that explains it, thanks
<C00LFIRE> hallo
<C00LFIRE> ab jedem 2 anruf bei skype, rauscht mein headset >.<
<C00LFIRE> weis jemand rat
<C00LFIRE> ?
<glaksmono> lstarness: for some reason the server only reads .jsp files as a plain/text
<LjL> !de | C00LFIRE
<ubottu> C00LFIRE: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mordof> ChogyDan: ok.  i'll give that a try, thanks.
<penguin007> Hi ! unrelated to Ubuntu, but does somebody know a 2.5" hard disk USB case compatible with non-standards 2.5" SATA disks (new 750 GB 12.5mm disk, standards are 9mm) ???
<erUSUL> penguin007: #hardware
<penguin007> yeah, good idea thx !
<mordof> txomon: i don't like the way it describes super-grub on it's site, lol...  'Sorry for any troubles that you run into.' on the downloads page...
<hdon> hi all. a friend just sent me a TTF font. how can i try it out? i'd like to see it in gvim, too
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mordof> way to instill confidence in the software i'd be using to restore entire functionality to my computer xD
<glphvgacs> is IDLE enabled by default for mutt?
<txomon> mordof: ok I understand it... but it worked fine for me
<hdon> erUSUL: thanks. i've never really messed around with my system's fonts before.
<ubuntunewuser> hello, is there anyway to show grub2 menu to choose recovery mode??
<ChogyDan> txomon: the latest ubuntu
<txomon> ChogyDan: I have it!
<ChogyDan> ubuntunewuser: I think press shift, or configure it
<ChogyDan> txomon: then I guess you should file a bug report.
<txomon> which of the two rooms are for bug reportingo ChogyDan?
<ubuntunewuser> ChogyDan, im trying to see the boot menu... somehow im directly bootin into the memory test...
<ChogyDan> txomon: I think Canonical has people that can fix that for the next release
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | ubuntunewuser
<ubottu> ubuntunewuser: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jakobu18tr34657> Is it possible to upgrade 6.06 LTS Server to 10.04 LTS Server?
<txomon> ChogyDan: I mean where do I post the bug
<Robs1> How can i change the sound volume of master fast ? I dont want to go to ALSA Mixer everitime.
<lstarnes> jimbeam12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248220 might be helpful
<lstarnes> jakobu18tr34657: you will most likely need to upgrade to 8.04 first
<spO> Jaunty was able to play 1080p movies better than Karmic.... Now i get slow downs and such even after tweaking with the settings a lot
<jakobu18tr34657> lstarnes: thankts
<sebsebseb> jakobu18tr34657: not yet since 10.04 isn't out yet, also you would have to go through 8.04 first
<Joth> I have a problem with Karmic suddenly shutting down mid-iPlayer playback, can anyone please help?
<ubuntunewuser> ok no answer for my question on that page, still dont know how to see bootmenu on grub2....!
<jakobu18tr34657> Thanks sebsebseb. I thought it might be possible to skip 8.04 as 6.06 LTS Server is supported until 2011.
<nowimproved> anyone run fluxbox under karmic?
<sebsebseb> jakobu18tr34657: ok np, what kind of server by the way? just wondering
<jakobu18tr34657> Web servers
<sebsebseb> jakobu18tr34657: oh ok and for?
<coreyman> Composting keeps getting disabled every time i enable it... whats going wrong?
<dAnon> empathy is such a worthless piece of unfuncional messager
<glaksmono> damnn this apache on ubuntu is confusing
<glaksmono> can anyone help me?
<glaksmono> :(
<jakobu18tr34657> They are hosting commercial websites - i work for a company that does some hosting
<KindOne> I have just installed Xubuntu and i have this issue http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rf7btc&s=6 How can i fix it?
<geurt> what seems to be the problem ?
<kenshin_> hi all.
<geurt> Hi glaksmono.. what seems to be the problem
<glaksmono> geurt: for some reason .jsp files are read as plain/text
<kenshin_> sudo add-apt-key ppa:chromium-daily/ppa isnt working
<geurt> well for jsp, you need a java server normally
<geurt> like tomcat
<kenshin_> says : sudo: add-apt-key: command not found
<kenshin_> i am trying to install chromium
<geurt> you can us jkmount
<kenshin_> and stuck there.
<glaksmono> geurt: i cannot have both it handles php and jsp?
<geurt> yes you can
<Arsin> I can't seem to be able to make a FAT32 and ext4 partition on my flash drive, everytime I try I get an unkown volume and a FAT32 partition, the ext4 wont work
<Robs1> How can i change the sound volume of "master" fast ? I dont want to go to ALSA Mixer everytime.
<jakobu18tr34657> kenshin_: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<trism> kenshin_: sudo apt-get install add-apt-key
<kenshin_> ok
<geurt> you have to install both tomcat and apache. apache handles every file but only .jsp is handed by tomcat
<spO> Why does Jaunty play 1080p videos better than Karmic does?  Apparently, I get lots of slow downs with this karmic even after I tried lots of different tweaks
<jakobu18tr34657> kenshin_: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4E5E17B5
<ismail_cem> merhaba
<erUSUL> kenshin_: chromium is in repos in karmic ....
<Joth> Can anybody help me with a shutdown problem please?
<kenshin_> ok..
<erUSUL> !info chromium
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium-bsu): transitional dummy package for chromium-bsu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (karmic), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Guest34806> I have upgraded to 9.10 x64. It wont boot, freezes on the ubuntu load screen. what do I do?
<jakobu18tr34657> Joth: Probalby. What's the problem?
<geurt> lately i configured a server that handles both jsp and php
<DasEi> Guest34806: safe mode ?
<trism> not really the same chromium I suspect
<theViciuxs> hola
<Joth> While watching BBC iplayer, my laptop just shuts down - doesn't just go off, goes through the shutdown screen and turns itself off.
<Guest34806> DasEi: I am working i the safe mode gui right now, bot have no idea what to do to fix the system. everything works in safe mode except sound.
<theViciuxs> alguien español
<Pici> !es | theViciuxs
<Joth> Might not be connected with the BBC iplayer program, but the only times it's happened has been while that was running.
<ubottu> theViciuxs: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jakobu18tr34657> Joth: Hmm.
<theViciuxs> gracias
<DasEi> Guest34806: humm ? safemode is just cmd-line, nor ?
<bipolar> Does anyone know of a terminal application that has the option to lock the number of rows/columns and scale the font when the window is resized?
<Joth> Any idea how I can start to diagnose the problem?
<kenshin_> jakobu18tr34657: the command worked, but sudo apt-get install chromium-browser dint.
<jakobu18tr34657> Joth: It shuts down itself?
<Joth> Yeah, exactly
<kenshin_> says cudnt find package.
<nowimproved> anyone run fluxbox?
<DJones> erUSUL: That chromium factoid is for the chromium B S U space shooter game
<Guest34806> DasEi: I logged out of root into my screen name, and cmd-line startx to start the gui
<jakobu18tr34657> kenshin_: sudo apt-get update first
<erUSUL> DJones: ouch!
<kenshin_> i did
<kenshin_> no problem with that
<jakobu18tr34657> Joth: Do you have anything in the logs?
<Joth> How can I check?
<erUSUL> !info chromium-browser
<jakobu18tr34657> Joth: System->Administration -> Log viewer
<ubottu> Package chromium-browser does not exist in karmic
<jva_> all: how can i prevent a terminal window from being closed by exit command
<geurt> post your question about jsp on launchpad
<geurt> :)
<Joth> Which log should I be looking at? syslog?
<jakobu18tr34657> Joth: Yes
<kenshin_> jakobu18tr34657, what do i do?
<erUSUL> jva_: if you exit the shell what you spect to see in the terminal ? there is nothing to show
<Guest34806> DasEi: I logged out of root into my screen name, and cmd-line startx to start the gui
<jakobu18tr34657> kenshin_ what's not working now?
<kenshin_> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<kenshin_> isnt working.
<kenshin_> says package not found
<jakobu18tr34657> What does it say?
<erUSUL> kenshin_: then you need the ppa after all. add it by hand via System>Admin>Software soureces...
<jakobu18tr34657> Exactly.
<kenshin_> erUSUL, ok..
<DJones> erUSUL: Is a pm ok?
<jakobu18tr34657> Joth: Does it give useful info?
<DasEi3> Guest34806: safe mode gui ? you speak about the menu resume normal and so on ?
<aef> since the update to 9.10 nautilus often does not show all items of a folder and keeps showing me the loading spinner mouse pointer. sometimes no items are shown in a folder that has a lot of items. i have seen this on 2 totally different systems now, and it's really annoying
<aef> any ideas?
<erUSUL> DJones: yes
<kenshin_> erUSUL, by going to the Other Software tab and clicking on Add?
<erUSUL> kenshin_: yes
<skande> hi guy
<kenshin_> ok
<Joth> Trying to find the bit where it crashed, sorry
<Guest34806> DasEi3: everything works find from safe mode, but I cant boot into the normal kernel without freezing
<skande> i need doc on  keyboard interruptions , can you help me ??
<ChogyDan> kenshin_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<DasEi3> Guest34806: did you ran first netroot (to get inet) , then dpkg - repair option ?
<LetsGo67> My laptop turns off by ITSELF only 15 minutes after booting up!  Only after I updated to 9.10!  Help please!
<erUSUL> kenshin_: the apt line is --> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<kenshin_> ok
<Guest34806> dpkg doesnt seem to do anything
<kenshin_> entered the wrong thing..
<erUSUL> kenshin_: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ChogyDan> kenshin_: that command does it all...
<kenshin_> yes thats where i went
<kenshin_> and its correctly entered
<kenshin_> ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<LetsGo67> It is driving me INSANE!  Computer turning off by ITSELF!
<kenshin_> and its ticked as well
<Guest34806> DasEi3: dpkg doesnt seem to do anything
<jva__> erUSUL: what i really want is a sticky terminal windows embedded in the desktop
<kenshin_> ok..
<Joth> jakobul8tr34657: It just happened again while I was looking at the log, so it's nothing to do with iplayer :)
<kenshin_> seems to be working now
<ZykoticK9> kenshin_, in a command line just run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily" and you'll be all setup key and all!
<kenshin_> yup
<kenshin_> working now
<kenshin_> thank you all
<lianimator> Hi, I'm trying to play a DVD with VLC by right-click, open with, VLC, but it keeps opening pidgin instead of vlc!
<tmus> Hi all - Can someone tell me; do I need to enable *both* the $release-updates and $release-security repositories or will $release-security always be a subset of $release-updates or how is that intermingled??
<erUSUL> jva__: but there have to be something running inside (irssi mutt htop bash etc)
<kenshin_> this channel is the best
<kenshin_> i've ever seen
<Joth> LetsGo67: I think I'm having the same problem as you, trying to sort it out now.
<kenshin_> 1534 users is a lot
<skande>  i need doc on  keyboard interruptions , can you help me ?
<DasEi4> Guest34806: it shall sit there a while in updating/grading your sys, least reading the repos
<LetsGo67> Joth: it's rather urgent.  :(
<timClicks> is there an ability to remove ppas? e.g. something like remove-apt-repository?
<subsu_> I can't toggle my keyboard layout with my CAPS key by setting it as my group toggle in xorg.conf. Is this something that is ubuntu specific? I've never encountered this problem before.
<LetsGo67> Joth: first boot: quiet as a mouse.  Second boot: fan is super loud!
<DasEi4> Guest34806: as mentioned above, first choose netroot to get inet, then use <exit> back to menu, then use dpkg..
<timClicks> i'm now getting a 404 error on a launchpad ppa and apt-get is getting angry
<estud04> uhuuhhh mmm lot of people here
<Joth> LetsGo67: Checking my log now. The guy who was helping me has left, so I'm as stuck as you now - I'm a helpee rather than a helper, sorry!
<Guest34806> I'll try it. be right back
<LetsGo67> Joth: same here.
<ChogyDan> timClicks: there is the repository gui.... but apt will never get that angry about it.  its safe to ignore
<skande> nobody know ?
<jdo_> nick webm0nk3y
<LetsGo67> Joth, does this happen when you use Firefox?  What are your specs?
<scottandmonique> whats the question again please
<jva__> erUSUL: definitely bash
<skande>  i need doc on  keyboard interruptions , can you help me ?
<erUSUL> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 79 kB, installed size 588 kB
<timClicks> ChogyDan: thanks - will have another look
<skande> i wanna write an apps in C
<scottandmonique> keyboard interuptions sorry I cannot help what are u using this for if i may ask
<Joth> LetsGo67: Mainly when I'm watching video. I think it's a problem with the fan - when the system gets too hot, it autodetects this and shuts the system down for safety.
<timClicks> ChogyDan: do you know the CLI command or menu instructions?
<skande>  [writing a keylogger]
<subsu_> skande: what do you mean with 'keyboard interuptions'?
<timClicks> ChogyDan: nm, sorted
<ChogyDan> timClicks: well, on the cli, you would just edit /etc/apt/sources.list    mk, then FYI  :)
<skande> subsu_: how do the system get the keysims
<savid> Does anyone know of a good offsite backup service like mozy that supports linux?
<estud04> is there a tutorial for running remote X11 appz in ubuntu
<scottandmonique> no sorry not a c++ programer sorry i coant help
<LetsGo67> Joth: did you have this in 9.04?
<timClicks> ChogyDan: great - the ppa error is now gone :)
<rfmonk> amazon
<CarlFK> apt-get install libc-dbg - after that how do I tell gdb to use it?
<timClicks> have another irritating issue..
<ChogyDan> savid: have you tried ubuntu-one?
<erUSUL> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<rfmonk> savid look at amazon
<subsu_> skande: Do you mean signals that is sent to a process?
<skande> yeah
<timClicks> "W: Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch"
<subsu_> skande: like from kill(1)
<Joth> LetsGo67: No, but I'm not sure if it's connected with the upgrade or whether it just so happens that my laptop's fan has packed it in at the same time.
<dAnon> why does empathy and pidgin open links in faggotfox?
<Joth> LetsGo67: If you're using a desktop,  it would be relatively easy just to take off the casing and check your fan for dust, muck, etc, and wipe it off.
<Guest78190> DasEi: dpkg repair reads  rm:cannot remove `var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*` No such file or dir
<xenogia> Hi, I noticed if I add concurrency=shell to my /init.d/rc file and then restart it doesn't load up half of my services such as cups and samba.  is there a reason why this is happening?
<LetsGo67> Josh: laptop.  Not so easy.
<ChogyDan> dAnon: have you set opera as the default?
<skande> subsu_,  keyboard interruption wich are sent to a process
<kermit> why does transmission eat so much cpu just uploading 30K/s ?
<Joth> LetsGo67: Yeah, same here. I'm Googling to see if it's a software issue with Karmic.
<Guest78190> DasEi: and  rm:cannot remove `var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*` No such file or dir
<ZykoticK9> xenogia, are you running 9.10?
<brianherman> kermit: because its torrents
<kermit> it's a shame i have to kill it to save cpu, not bandwidth
<xenogia> yes
<DasEi4> Guest78190: sry for my nick changing, I'm frickling here ; let it finish, that's just sig for uninterupted dpkg
<xenogia> ZykotickK9: yeah it seems its not loading scripts or something
<savid> ChogyDan,  rfmonk:  Looking to back-up photos, so I have tons of GB.  The nice thing about Mozy or Carbonite is that they offer unlimited storage for a fixed price ($5/mo).  Can't find anything similar that supports linux.
<Joth> LetsGo67: Does seem to be an issue with Karmic after all. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/435163
<subsu_> skande: Then you need to attach a handler to the signal, read the libc infopage, section 'Signal handling'
<Guest78190> DasEi: I continue with update anf it lists 0 packages removed, upgraded, etc
<Guest78190> DasEi: I continue with update and it lists 0 packages removed, upgraded, etc
<subsu_> skande: It's very informative
<ZykoticK9> xenogia, init.d way replaced with upstart in 9.10 -- so different startup mechanism from init -- guess that old trick doesn't work anymore -- i'm gonna try in a VM now
<DasEi4> Guest78190:  let it finish, answer yes to it's quests
<xenogia> ZyktoticK9: thanks, tell me if you find a work around
<Guest78190> DasEi4: I did, nothing changed. just went back to safe mode menu
<freaky[t]> hi all. how can i enable my wlan device in ubuntu?
<yml> where is the best place to get advise about creating a deb file ?
<freaky[t]> it's not working
<chief> hi, where is the best place to find documentation on creating your own window manager from scratch ?
<mysoogal> how to skip Hash Check MD5 on metalinks
<tmus> Question - If i want to have the updates repository enabled, do I need to enable the security repository too? And why?
<mysoogal> ? i have 100 split AVI and all of them would need HASH MD5 but i would like to skip that MD5 thing
<erUSUL> yml: probably #ubuntu-motu
<erUSUL> !packaging | yml
<ubottu> yml: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<SirLinux> chalcedony
<subsu_> chief: check out the aewm source code
<DasEi4> Guest78190: k, back to netroot, then : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog           << give resulting url here
<chief> subsu : thanks
<ChogyDan> tmus: pretty sure you can do one or the other
<lstarnes> tmus: you should enable that too
<yml> erUSUL: thanks I am heading there
<mysoogal> anybody got experience with metalinks ?
<lstarnes> tmus: in case major security fixes get into the security repo but not updates
<mysoogal> how would i skip HASH MD5 for many parts to a single file ?
<tmus> ChogyDan, lstarnes : Thanks - Do you know of a resource that explains the semantics around this?
<subsu_> chief: It's a good startingpoint, the dwm code is also a good starting point.
<K|L0p0nD> Buenas noches a tod@s
<K|L0p0nD> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar en un problemilla?
<K|L0p0nD> ni googleando encuentro solución XD
<banished> !es K|L0p0nD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es K
<LjL> !es | K|L0p0nD
<ubottu> K|L0p0nD: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<K|L0p0nD> sorry
<lstarnes> tmus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories has a better explanation.  According to it, I may be incorrect
<zopiac> how do i make Rhythmbox not show up in the notification area?
<jongbergs> lstarnes: you're here too, im glad to know that..i remeber we've talked before in this channel..what's your preferred irc client for terminal?
<trism> zopiac: right click on the rhythmbox icon in the system tray
<xenogia> ZykoticK9: How does it go?
<jedi06> hello The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<jedi06> just upgraded to 9.10
<lstarnes> jongbergs: irssi
<ZykoticK9> xenogia, booting up now :)
<zopiac> trism: and?
<jedi06> what should i do?
<xenogia> ZykoticK9: haha sorry
<tmus> lstarnes, okay - i'll check that one out... thanks a lot :-)
<ZykoticK9> xenogia, graphics broken already!  still getting to desktop
<trism> zopiac: sorry, I figured it would be obvious when you clicked, uncheck "Show Notifications"
<DasEi4> clonebot ?!
<zopiac> trism: no, thats not what i want
<xenogia> ZykoticK9: is there a way to edit upstart i wonder
<zopiac> trism: i want for the icon to not be in the notification area, not for it to not show notifications
<jongbergs> lstarnes: i see, i just installed it and currently using it right now..actually, i used xchat mos of the time, but i also like how to do it in terminal..
<joe-nose> anyone else having problems updating to the latest flash plugin?
<Guest78190> DasEi4: just says http://pastebin.com
<grymek> hi
<coreyman> how do i use the vesa driver instead of the ones currently in use?
<grymek> on ubuntu 9.10 what is version of xorg ?
<zopiac> trism: sorry, I figured i was more obvious when I said, not show up in the notification area
<DasEi4> Guest78190: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<jongbergs> coreyman: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jedi06> what is en-GB 2 new add-ons for firefox?
<trism> zopiac: Edit/Plugins disable Status icon
<jedi06> i'm en-US...
<lianimator> if I install ubuntu AMD64, which driver of nvidia should I use? IA64 or AMD64/EM64T? or is it still IA32?
<Guest78190> DasEi4: just says http://pastebin.com again
<lstarnes> jongbergs: en-GB is largely the same as en-US
<lstarnes> lianimator: amd/64em64t
<lstarnes> lianimator: er, amd64/em64t
<grymek> lianimator: IA64
<lstarnes> grymek: no
<lstarnes> grymek: IA64 is Itanium
<Guest20310> amd64/em64t
<zopiac> trism: i dont have that plugin; can I download it? (will google) The closest I have is 'Minimise to Tray' which is disabled
<ZykoticK9> xenogia, well i'd have to say CONCURRENCY=SHELL is NOT a good idea in 9.10 -- this is good to know.  As for solution and/or upstart options i have no idea -- but personally i'm not going any further - 9.10 starts SUPER fast for me personally.  Best of luck man.
<grymek> lstarnes, why not ?
<jedi06> Hello what should i do about this delete or not? The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<LetsGo67> Joth: hmm...
<grymek> lstarnes, oh, sorry
<Guest20310> ia64 is for titanium processor only
<lstarnes> grymek: itanium is IA64, which is a completely different architecture
<xenogia> thanks ZykoticK9
<pepperspray>  hi, can you show me how I can put this on my user commands : kickban # <nick> <mask>
<lianimator> lstarnes: Guest20310: thanks
<lstarnes> grymek: amd64 and em64t are both 64-bit extensions to ia32
<coreyman> what is the key combo to restart x?
<grymek> lstarnes, how to check version xorg
<xenogia> ZykoticK9: I have it thrashing my hdd at boot up which is weird just after the login sound plays
<lstarnes> grymek: aptitude show xserver-xorg
<Guest20310> contorl-alt-delete
<grymek> lstarnes, i have 1.6.2 but i need
<lstarnes> coreyman: usually itś contrl+alt+backspace
<ChogyDan> coreyman: alt+sysrq+k
<jedi06> Hello just updated to 9.10 what should i do about this delete or not? The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<lstarnes> pepperspray: that depends on your client
<coreyman> chogydan thx
<ZykoticK9> xenogia, that is long after what would be effected my concurrency=shell is done BTW
<grymek> lstarnes,  1:7.4 ver
<grymek> then i have 7.4 ?
<Guest78190> DasEi4: just says http://pastebin.com again, what now?
<lstarnes> grymek: yes
<Arsin> I get this error when I try to mount my flash drive http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m11fa5238
<jongbergs> ChogyDan: does it work in karmic?
<ChogyDan> jongbergs: what?
<cankoy> jedi06: delete it
<trism> zopiac: this is in 9.10 without any extra plugins installed, I don't remember what it is before 9.10, sorry
<grymek> lstarnes, then why i cant install fglrx driver from ati.com ?
<pepperspray> I'm on xchat
<xenogia> ZykoticK9: ah k, i really don't know why then its doing it.  the logs dont look any different
<lstarnes> grymek: I don't know
<zopiac> trism: all right, thanks though
<coreyman> how do i know what video drivers im using?
<cankoy> jedi06: threre's indicator-session-applet instead in Karmic
<ZykoticK9> xenogia, i have no ideas for you man, best of luck.
<estud04> when It happens it seems that my ssh session becomes frozen
<xenogia> cheers
<DasEi4> Guest78190: just tried myself, seems to be down, look yourself then, : nano /var/log/syslog,  the end of that file contains latest sys-log, search for errors
<Arsin> coreyman: System>Administrator>Hardware Drivers
<jedi06> Also after i updated firefox looks different dled some language addons for en-GB but i'm en-US
<jongbergs> ChogyDan: i mean , alt+sysrq+k will logout you out in karmic?
<grymek> Arsin, how capacity have your pendrive ?
<Joth> LetsGo67: The only thing I can really find suggested is installing Grub2 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2) if it hasn't been installed already. Going to try this. I'm off now, good luck!
<Arsin> grymek: 16gb
<ChogyDan> jongbergs: yeah.  That will kill x, its a little more abrupt than just logging out
<coreyman> arsin that only shows proprietary drivers and not free drivers
<lstarnes> jedi06: ubuntu firefox has en-GB by default even if you are en-US
<grymek> Arsin, try format this and then
<jongbergs> ChogyDan: thanks, i'll try that later..
<grymek> Arsin, try to mount
<Arsin> grymek: I want it in ext3
<jedi06> what is GB?
<Arsin> grymek: FAT32 works, just not ext3
<lstarnes> jedi06: Great Britain
<lstarnes> jedi06: as in England or the UK
<jedi06> ah ok why does it do that
<DasEi4> jedi06: great britian ?
<Tartaros> hi. how do I put the gnome panels on a different display than they are? on forums some say you can just drag them but I can't
<grymek> Arsin, try it mount in fat32
<lstarnes> jedi06: canonical, the company behing ubuntu, is based in the UK
<Arsin> grymek: I know it works in FAT32 already, just I want a ex3 drive
<grymek> hhmm
<grymek> Arsin, mkfs.ext3 /dev/yourpendrive
<grymek> with sudo
<grymek> Arsin, read man mkfs.ext3 for more information
<KIAaze> hi, is it necessary to have a 2nd HD of the same size to clone a disk (disk image, dd, whatever is necessary to recover data from a corrupted disk)?
<port`> hey need helo how i can enable port forward on linux ! thx
<ZykoticK9> Tartaros, hold down alt key then try Leftclick and drag to where you want
<coreyman> how can i view the video drivers currently in use on my system(including non free)
<Guest78190> DasEi4: is there a more efficient way to search for what I need, this log is REALLY long
<kermit> KIAaze: zero the free space first, then use compression, and you might be able to get it smaller
<pepperspray>  hi, can you show me how I can put this on my user commands on xchat : kickban # <nick> <mask>
<DasEi4> *** pastebinit down ?!
<KIAaze> what do you mean by zero the free space? And how much smaller can it be made? (it's a 500GB HD)
<ZykoticK9> coreyman, i take it you don't see anything in Hardware Drivers?  does "glxinfo" in a terminal help you out at all?
<lstarnes> pepperspray: look in Settings > Advanced > User commands
<DasEi4> Guest78190: use ctrl+pgDwn,  or the editors search function (ctrl-w)
<coreyman> zykotick9 checking
<Tartaros> ZykoticK9: yeah thanks. I figured it out - you can't have them on auto expand
<Arsin> grymek: In progress
<grymek> Arsin, long :D
<DasEi4> is there another paster like pastebinit ?
<pepperspray> lstarnes, yes. But I don't know what command I should use for the mask
<Arsin> grymek: How long?
<ZykoticK9> DasEi4, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<grymek> Arsin, when i was format my pendrive, that take a few seconds only
<lstarnes> pepperspray: actually, the default alias involves right-clicking on a nick in the user list then selecting a ban from the dropdown menu
<KIAaze> also, it's for attempting to recover a corrupted HD. (Windows C partition still working, the rest is seen as unallocated free space (should have a D partition + Ubuntu partition))
<chalcedony> (((( pepperspray ))))
<Arsin> grymek: How big was yours?
<DasEi4> ZykoticK9: trying to solve s.o. gui only
<ZykoticK9> DasEi4, sorry that doesn't help you.  i don't know of any other cli pastbin tools sorry
<pepperspray> lstarnes, thanks
<pepperspray> hi chalcedony
<Arsin> grymek: Same error
<grymek> Arsin, only 1gb
<chalcedony> pepperspray, you want it to /msg x ban ?
<grymek> ...
<DasEi4> ZykoticK9: :P
<pepperspray> chalcedony, a channel ban yet
<ajunior> hello
<pepperspray> chalcedony, not through x
<grymek> on other computers pendrive is working good ?
<Arsin> grymek: Not the same actually. http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4530331f
<chalcedony> pepperspray, channel bans are in the right-click on a nick menu or you can do /mode #channel +b and paste the host with some *!*
<Guest78190> DasEi4: K. what am I looking for?
<grymek> Arsin, specify the file system
<Arsin> grymek: If it's FAT32 it's all good, but I want to run linux on my flash drive
<Arsin> grymek: How do I do so?
<skande> subsu : thankssssssss
<grymek> Arsin, sudo mount /dev/sdd /media/.... -t ext3
<DasEi4> Guest78190: at errors from your last startup attempt ;; are you sure dpkg didn't d/l anything ? tried rebooting ?
<Arsin> grymek:  sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdd  is what I did
<grymek> okk
<grymek> then now mount it
<ZykoticK9> Arsin, you formated the drive instead of the partition!
<pepperspray> chalcedony,  I was wondering if I could just make a command for it... without having to paste or anything.
<grymek> Arsin, sudo mount /dev/sdd /media/somefolder -t ext3
<Guest78190> Dasei4: well heres one: when pulseaudio tried to start it said X11 session manager was not running
<DasEi4> Guest78190: without info little like a crystal-bowl, but after an upgrade, first, did you try a reboot after dpkg ? else try reinstalling gdm
<R0b0t1> Hello, I have my Aluminum Apple keyboard with my mouse plugged into it. When I type on the keyboard, the mouse lags, causing me to be unable to play games. This also happens when I plug it in to some other port, and ma not using the keyboard as a hub
<Arsin> grymek:  mount: can't find /dev/sdd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab          ZykoticK9: What should I have done then?
<BadSTuff> ddd
<ZykoticK9> Arsin, assuming you used "sudo fdisk /dev/sdd" and created a linux partition (sdd1) - then "sudo mkfs-ext3 /dev/sdd1"  followed by "mount /dev/sdd1 /foo_mount_point"
<savid> This ubuntu one thing is buggy as hell
<Guest78190> Dasei4: how would I reinstall the x server?
<holmser> quick question... I want to alias a very long command I use frequently
<rvaj> Has anyone else been hacked since upgrading to Karma?  I have traced it to a nicname Krashed.
<sc_> hi all
<BadSTuff> oops sry. hi.. i tried to connect with a option globesurfer icom usb modem to a umts provider. http://paste.ubuntu.com/321935/ is all i got from /var/log/messages? is this a known bug? couldn't find anything in the wiki..
<DasEi4> Guest78190: apt-get remove --purge gdm && apt-get install gdm
<Arsin> ZykoticK9: Wait, let's see.. How would I make a 7.56gb Partiton of FAT32 and the rest etx3?
<holmser> growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=4 -Z /dev/dvd=dgr-blank.iso
<sontek> Is there a way to get it so I can easily type the euro symbol with my laptop keyboard?
<holmser> can I alias the whole thing up to the /dev/dvd part, then just tack that on to my command?
<ZykoticK9> Arsin, install gparted and use the gui :)
<qq99> hey guys, recently installed win7 on another partition... looking to restore Grub, is it ok to use the 9.10 live cd?
<Arsin> ZykoticK9: Ya there the problem, GParted wont work
<holmser> aka burniso /dev/dvd=dgr-blank.iso
<sc_> still havin failure on wireless connection due to bcm 4318 with karmic 64 bit.help pls?
<kenshin_> Ubuntu is simply great.
<boscop> after installinf emms my vlc player freezes everytime I open a pls playlist! why??
<kenshin_> very robust.
<kenshin_> better than Fedora.
<kenshin_> and excellent community support.
<rvaj> Someone - please tell me which channel is appropriate to discuss being hacked on a KK system!!!
<port`> hey need helo how i can enable port forward on linux ! thx
<ZykoticK9> Arsin, i'm sorry man i don't/can't help out with any MS (FAT32 in this case) issues, hopefully someone else in the channel can help with creating a FAT parition then formatting it with VFAT correctly.
<R0b0t1> port`: Do you have a router?
<laclasse__> rvaj, #ubuntu-hardened
<DasEi4> Guest78190: got to go offline for ~10 min
<sc_> pls help on wireless connectin?
<R0b0t1> port`: Forwarding deals with the router, not linux.
<ChogyDan> rvaj: maybe ubuntu-hardened?  But if you are already hacked, you may need to just reinstall
<port`> R0b0t1 no i don't have router, they told me linux since as act router , i can forward port
<Scunizi> R0b0t1: unless he's enabled ics....
<dagnachew> hi all
<dagnachew> I please help
<dagnachew> I installed and on boot I got  waiting to boot from cd/dvd  Verifying DMP Pool Data.....
<dagnachew> AMD Data Change...Update New Data to DMI
<Arsin> ZykoticK9: FAT32 is hardly the problem, I just can't seem to get ext3 to work
<sc_> no help.bye
<port`>  <Scunizi> what is ics ? what do u mean /
<Scunizi> Internet connection sharing.. basically using your compter to provide (and filter, portforward) internet to other computer(s) in you location.
<bastid_raZor> holmser: yes
<ZykoticK9> Arsin, create 2 partitions: one MS, one Linux.  this will probably mean linux will become /dev/sdd2 just format/mount it correctly.  use "fdisk -l" to verify after you've created your partitions.
<Scunizi> !ics > port`
<ubottu> port`, please see my private message
<holmser> thanks bastid_raZor
<DanaG> grr, anyone know how to get evolution NOT to truncate calendar addresses?
<port`>  <Scunizi> i did masquerade
<netpirate> org
<DanaG> If I try to add this calendar:
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/en.usa%23holiday%40group.v.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<DanaG> It gives me webcal://www.google.com/ical/en.usa
<MrGoose1> can I simulate a mouse click by writing to /dev/psaux?
<Arsin> ZykoticK9: When I create a second partition on GParted no matter what, the 2nd one becomes "Unknown" neither FAT32 nor ext3, if I make ext3 the first partition it doesn't work, but if I make it FAT32 it works
<port`>  <Scunizi> i want to forward port i got private network have apache want external network to access it using port forward! how ?
<Arsin> ZykoticK9: brb
<DuClare> How do I start a terminal using the keyboard?  Ubuntu 9.10
<MrGoose1> DuClare: Alt-F2 -> gnome-terminal
<DuClare> Thank you.
<linuxguy2009> Arsin: Did you check out the persistant install tutorial from ubuntu.com that i sent you?
<MrGoose1> DuClare: or Ctrl+Alt+F1-7 I think
<boscop> after installinf emms my vlc player freezes everytime I open a pls playlist! why?? I already reinstalled it
<Scunizi> port`: and you have no router? then what may be happening is port 80 is being blocked by your ISP.. Set Apache to listen on a different port. like 8080 or something.. then from outside your house you'd access with .. http://<IP_Address:8080>
<gaatse> ?
<port`> <Scunizi> my modem have public ip and connect to my private network (linux box) how can client will connect to private ip without port forwarding the private address to public so external can access it ??
<gaatse> I have linux xubuntu and I have no idea how to use skype, when I call someone he cannot hear me, I can hear him
<scott_ino2> gaatse, have you confirmed your mic works first
<Maarten> port`: You have to forward a port..... any reason why you can't?
<gaatse> and when he calls we cannot hear each other. How do I confirm the mike?
<port`> Maarten actually i'm asking how to forward port ?
<m0j4h3d> hi to all ..
<m0j4h3d> i have a question .. how to bind two files in linux
<linuxguy2009> gaatse: Test the mic offline with a recording app.
<scott_ino2> gaatse, Applications/Sound and video/sound recorder is a good start
<m0j4h3d> .exe files
<m0j4h3d> could i find help
<Maarten> port`: You use the web interface of your router.
<LjL> m0j4h3d: "bind" in what sense?
<Scunizi> port`: then you have a router?
<R0b0t1> port`: Forwarding deals with the router, not linux.
<gaatse> that sounds like chinees to me :-)
<R0b0t1> Hello, I have my Aluminum Apple keyboard with my mouse plugged into it. When I type on the keyboard, the mouse lags, causing me to be unable to play games. This also happens when I plug it in to some other port, and ma not using the keyboard as a hub
<port`> <Scunizi> no i don't have all i think that linux act as router
<m0j4h3d> hello
<m0j4h3d> is there any body here
<LjL> m0j4h3d: only 1494 people, one of which, namely me, just replied to you
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Can you plug the mouse into its own port instead of the keyboard?
<Scunizi> port`: dyndns.com is a service to help people connect but I think your ISP is still blocking port 80 so you'll have to change with Apache listens too.
<scott_ino2> gaatse, what im saying is do the following. In your sound preferences confirm that your "input" is the mic of your computer you want to use and that it's not muted and levels are turned to appropriate volumes
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: I just said that didn't work.
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Why? Ubuntu doesnt support the mouse on its own or what exactly?
<aef> since the update to 9.10 nautilus often does not show all items of a folder and keeps showing me the loading spinner mouse pointer. sometimes no items are shown in a folder that has a lot of items. i have seen this on 2 totally different systems now, and it's really annoying. any ideas?
<gaatse> okew I think I know.
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: No, I know the mouse and keyboard are supported and should work fine, they worked in the past version. 9.04 or something
<gaatse> Headset is what I can choose, but then it's mute
<scott_ino2> gaatse, also in skype there are a few volume controls you need to check
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Do they go out of sync on all games?
<Maarten> port`: It is also possible that your DSL modem or Cable modem acts as a router, and has a built in NAT translation. You would need the web interface for the client side of the modem then to configure forwarded ports.
<gaatse> And all the other options I don't know what they are
<gaatse> yes I know scott
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: It happens out side of games too, if I try to type and move the mouse the mouse lags and then jumps to where it's supposed to be.
<scott_ino2> gaatse, what's hard is i can't tell you where or what to look because the menus are diff if you're on xubuntu
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Are the keyboard or mouse wireless?
<R0b0t1> No
<gaatse> But In skype I  can choose to do a test to record my voice but it does not play back to me.
<Scunizi> port`: if what Maarten says is correct then the address to access the back end might be something like 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<gaatse> Yes, I know Sckott. I have xubuntu 8.10
<port`> <Scunizi>  lol how the external network will access it with privte!
<scott_ino2> gaatse, that's why im saying to first test it in a program such as sound recorder
<gaatse> I have tested in sound recorder. I must open all the mikes everytime again when I start that programm. Should I start sound recorder also when I use skype?
<mrXX> is there a way i could play my youtube playlist as an audio in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> port`: if your modem also acts like a router then you will have to log into the modem/router and set the port forwarding there.. but if your public ip address is dynamic and changes then you'll have to also use a free service like www.dyndns.com
<scott_ino2> gaatse, if your sound works in sound recorder but not skype then we can narrow it down to skype
<archet45> anyone here know any software that makes it very simple to capture analog video via capture card?
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Are the lagging specific to Ubuntu only? And also all versions or just 9.10 for example?
<scott_ino2> archet45, i believe VLC can capture video
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: Yes, all 9.10
<scott_ino2> unless you wanna use a media program
<mrXX> scott_ino2 dude can you help my mic too? my internal mic doesn't work,
<qq99> hey guys, I could use some help restoring my grub after installing win7 on another partition of the same disc
<qq99> find /boot/grub/stage1 fails to work
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: So the lagging is in all OSs?
<MilesT> how do I change the solution of the GRUB boot menu?
<MilesT> resolution*
<gaatse> So I don't have to open the mikes in soundrecorder to speak on hyves?
<LordHawke13> What's the most realistic soundfont I can get?
<scott_ino2> gaatse, no...
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: Not sure, I can't install another Linux on here, but it worked fine in 9.04, 9.10 is the problem.
<gaatse> I mean not hyves but skype
<vonnick> Does GIMP lag for anyone else? :(
<xapel> I am using the sunab ppa on Ubuntu karmic for getting the latest Kdenlive, and I am unable to update to 0.7.6. Any ideas?
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: I see.
<LordHawke13> vonnick: Works fine for me. . .
<scott_ino2> mrXX, internal mic on laptop? also are you using gnome?
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Does the mouse have a proprietary connector or something?
<vonnick> Unless I go super slow the brush is way behind the cursor
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: ... No, it's just a USB mouse.
<mrXX> scott_ino2 i dont know abt gnome but i think thats it, yes it is an acer6350G
<Guest22193> DasEi4: I could get to a login after the splash screen, but no mouse or keyboard control? what next?
<scott_ino2> mrXX, if using gnome go to: system/preferences/sound
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Ok so you have tried them on seperate ports and they dont work?
<LordHawke13> What's the most realistic SoundFont I can install?
<scott_ino2> the click input tab
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: Yes
<mrXX> scott_ino2 yes, then
<Ben34115> Hello all :)
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Can you be more specific? Yes, they dont work that way you mean?
<scott_ino2> mrXX, does it show your microphone
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: They don't work in any configuration what-so-ever
<mrXX> scott_ino2 it shows mic, but the input level is none
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: mouse always gets lagged
<gaatse> Heee it worked scott. I needed to open my microphones on SoundRecorder to speak on skype.
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Hmm. Well if its limited to 9.10 then you might consider filing a bug report.
<scott_ino2> mrXX, it only shows up when you speak into it just fyi, Where it says connector is there more than one input
<scott_ino2> gaatse, you shouldn't have to
<scott_ino2> gaatse, that means when you open sound recorder it's "turning on" or adjusting your sound preferences, you shouldn't have to have it open to use it
<DasEi1> Guest22193: hehe, nicks .. get an unique one , back to safemode ..
<BELLINXFELON> how can i re enable the SSL protocol in Seamonkey
<scott_ino2> mrXX, is there more than one input?
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: What model is the keyboard and mouse?
<mrXX> scott_ino2 it says I have one device - Internal Audio Analog Stereo,  and the input level never increases
<gaatse> I just spoke in a testrecording on skype and I could hear mysef on skype for the first time.  Strange, because I seem not to be able to work it out on skype alone, without turning on the microphones on Soundrecorder.
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: No idea, just an aluminum apple one and generic laser mouse from microsoft
<R0b0t1> oh the irony
<m55> is there a quick and easy way to do something like cat * but add a newline in between each file?
<LordHawke13> Is there a way that I can install multiple SoundFonts and then select which one is active?
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1:Ok
<tado> hey all. i am trying to install tor on firefox, but i get a problem with a dependency that i can't fix... anybody willing to help?
<crohakon> Any one know where I can find a ubuntu package for enlightenment?
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Do you have any other mice laying around?
<scott_ino2> mrXX, have you already tried adjusting your input volumes
<jongbergs> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<abhishek> eclipse software is not worling for java programming
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: I tried, it still does it with them as well
<gaatse> It is also so : When I use Soundrecorder WITHOUT skype, and afterwards I shut it down again, everytime when I open it, the microphones are closed again and need to open it again.
<mrXX> scott_ino2 yes dude, if i mute and unmute it then i get an instantenous input level increase but thats it
<erUSUL> m55: add the newline to the files prior to the cat itself « echo -ne '\n' >> * && cat * »
<K|L0p0nD> no ha habido suerte en lo de los USB del virtualbox
<K|L0p0nD> no me los detecta
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Ok so what exactly do they do? Jump real fast after a stop?
<K|L0p0nD> asi que no he avanzado :__(
<erUSUL> !es | K|L0p0nD
<ubottu> K|L0p0nD: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dAnon> are there file recovery programs I can run from live cd to I deleted a partition by mistake on my girlfriend notebook, I am asking about REALLY GOOD and WORKING programs which you have tested yourself
<abhishek> please help.....Eclipse software is not working
<Slart> I'm a bit surprised with the lack of competent hex editors for linux... or perhaps I'm just bad at looking.. anyone know of anything half way decent.. with search replace, colouring, number conversion etc
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<scott_ino2> mrXX, k one sec
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: After a key is pressed, the mouse won't move until either a) about one second has elapsed, or b) the key is released
<erUSUL> !info gpart | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-9 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 108 kB
<erUSUL> dAnon: testdisk has a good how to in its homepage
<bastid_raZor> !recover | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<abhishek> how to do java programming using eclipse on ubuntu
<linuxguy2009> dAnon: Did you set Ubuntu to use an Apple brand keyboard specifically?
<tado> problems with a dependency with libevent, i installed the latest lib version now, but on terminal it still says i have the old lib
<dAnon> fuuuuuu
<linuxguy2009> dAnon:oops sorry
<m55> erUSUL: I get -bash: *: ambiguous redirect when i try echo -ne '\n' >> *
<scott_ino2> mrXX, everything im reading about this mic says it's supported out of the box so give me a sec
<LordHawke13> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<linuxguy2009> R0b0t1: Did you set ubuntu to specifically use an Apple keyboard?
<erUSUL> m55: then do « for file in ./*^
<dAnon> I partially formated the partition I erased in ext3 format, so my girlfriend will kill me
<scott_ino2> mrXX, also what have you been using to test?
<R0b0t1> linuxguy2009: yes
<tomodachi> R0b0t1: yes you need to do that , use a apple layout
<LordHawke13> When doin' Compiz's desktop cube, is there a way I can make the desktop background transparent bBUT NOT the icons?
<mrXX> scott_ino2 thanks for all ur help dude, u r cool
<R0b0t1> tomodachi: I said I was
<scott_ino2> mrXX, no problem, did you see my last message
<tomodachi> R0b0t1: what laptop do you have?
<erUSUL> m55: then do « for file in ./* ; do echo -ne '\n' >> "$file"; done && cat * »
<R0b0t1> tomodachi: It is an iMac
<mrXX> scott_ino2 oh, i had missed it, i use the default program in ubuntu, my skype even doesnt have audio optino
<tomodachi> R0b0t1: ok not the model i have, so cant really be of help...
<mrXX> scott_in02 dude u mind if i pm u?
<abhishek>  how to do java programming using eclipse on ubuntu
<abhishek>  how to do java programming using eclipse on ubuntu
<scott_ino2> mrXX, no that's fine
<m55> erUSUL:  thanks
<erUSUL> abhishek: the same way you do in windows. just install it and start typing code
<dre360> hey
<Slart> abhishek: start eclipse, write java code.. run.. anything beyond that would be better discussed in #java.. or ##java.. I can never remember
<gaatse> When I am in Sounddefices of Skype, I can choose between: default defice; default   and hda en hdmi en headset and nothing seems to work on itself
<dre360> hey everyone how is everything
<erUSUL> Slart: probably ##java as per freenode policies
<abhishek> but eclipse in ubuntu requires some additional packages which i could find no where
<Slart> erUSUL: mm.. I can never remember which channels are official and which aren't.. anyways.. #java is redirected to ##java it seems.. but thanks =)
<erUSUL> !java | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<abhishek> i installed eclipse but its not working properly
<jongbergs> abhishek: you need to intall java runtime enviroment
<erUSUL> abhishek: install sun-java6-jdk
<jongbergs> abhishek: follow what's erUSUL suggests
<Slart> abhishek: "not working properly"... you might want to mention error messages, describe what isn't working and so on
<gaatse> Scott are you still there?
<scott_ino2> gaatse, yes
<Flare183> I've just set my mouse cursor and the DMZ-White theme, but in my Qt based programs there still using my old cursor theme. How can I fix this?
<rweeks1138> When I start an app from the gnome application launcher, where does the app's stderr go?  the app fails to launch from the icon but works fine in the terminal, I want to try to find the problem...
<airforce> windows 7 and ubuntu ....that's the perfect OS
<scott_ino2> gaatse, let me check mine
<brianherman> airforce: what about mac os x
<chowder> Flare183: sounds like you need to tweak qt's theme
<gaatse> Oke Scott
<Flare183> chowder: How?
<airforce> Never tried it
<airforce> but windows and ubuntu go well
<chowder> Flare183: I have no idea. I don't use KDE. Try searching for it.
<extor> Does an application have to be "thread aware" in order for it's multiple threads to be evenly distributed across multiple cores on a linux box? How can I tell through "ps aux" or perhaps lsof or another utility that the application I am running on ubuntu-server is being distributed across multiple cores as opposed to just being run on core0 in a quad-core system?
<abhishek> start, i have installed it correctly from software centre but there is no option for running the program ...when i checked deeply, the software is only a plateform and i need to install some additional packages for it...but i could find these packages no where
<scott_ino2> gaatse, im using pulse audio for all of my settings on that page
<Slart> extor: if an application has multiple threads I think it will be spread out.. according to the scheduler and whatnot.. I'm not sure what the difference is between "has multiple threads" and "thread aware"
<chowder> Flare183: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32567 all it took was searching "qt change theme" in google. Remember that not all of us here have the answers. Google is your friend.
<Flare183> chowder: Ahh ok. I didn't know how to word it so yeah. But thanks
<chowder> np
<gaatse> pulse audio? I will watch I don't think Pulse Audio is in my list on Sounddefices
<rweeks1138> anybody?  any ideas where stderr goes to when I use gnome application launcher?  running the app from terminal works fine...
<extor> Slart, I just want to be assured that I am making full use of my quad-core rather than using just 1/4th of it's processing power when I am running vbox virtual machines
<scott_ino2> gaatse, this is in skype im talking about
<scott_ino2> gaatse, i thought you said you got it working
<gandhi> rweeks1138, probably goes to dmesg
<scott_ino2> gaatse, but just not in skype
<Slart> extor: oh.. I'm not sure how virtualbox handles it.. why not try it? start two vm's.. run something in both and have a look at the system monitor at the different cores
<gaatse> I know Scott, but in my Skype there is 'sounddefices'
<extor> Slart, which system monitor are you referring to?
<rodgerr> My windoz machine failed and I have loaded Ubuntu which works great!  I have two apps I need written for windoz running very well under Wine, but there is one app I would like to find a duplicate for in Linux.  The app runs as a add on to MS Office so it is out of the question on Linux.  I am a college instructor and take my power point presentations, record my voice while showing the slides...
<rodgerr> ...and then convert the whole thing to Flash for my students to view and listen to.  I would like to be able to duplicate this process.  Does anyone know of an app that accomplishes this with OO presenter?? If anyone wants to see what the final product looked like before answering go to http://www.rosspach.com/rrossman/AudioFiles.htm
<Guest22193> keyboard and mouse are freezing at login after boot. what do I do?
<FloodBot3> rodgerr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> extor: system, administration, system monitor
<gaatse> Yes Scott I got it working, but you said that I should be able to do it without my Soundrecorder.
<Slart> extor: if you're running gnome, that is
<chowder> rweeks1138: if the app worked in terminal and not in the launcher then that may mean that the launcher needs tweaking
<Redeemed> I installed songbird on Karmic a couple weeks ago when Marmic came out, and it was working fine, now suddenly my media library won't load... any suggestions
<scott_ino2> gaatse, how did you install skype?
<Slart> Redeemed: run it in a terminal.. see what kind of error message you get
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: Clear out your library and re-add all your music.
<scott_ino2> gaatse, perhaps we can uninstall and then reinstall using the mediabuntu repo which has a few sound fixes?
<_-_> hi! anybody can say me one channel where the people talking spanish?
<Flare183> chowder: Doesn't help me at all
<Slart> !es | _-_
<ubottu> _-_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> !es | _-_
<_-_> thx ;)
<chowder> Flare183: did you try the programs mentioned in the thread?
<Flare183> chowder: It doesn't let me change the mouse theme.
<gaatse> I installed Skype by going to synaptic package ... something
<feniix> hello
<Flare183> chowder: If I install kcontrol it would install A LOAD of KDE apps that I don't need
<Redeemed> Slart: http://fpaste.org/wxM7/
<scott_ino2> gaatse, yes but skype shouldn't be in there in the default repositories
<scott_ino2> unless they changed that
<gaatse> I can give you my msn Scott, because herte it is very hard to follow. is that oke?
<scott_ino2> gaatse, pm me
<dre360> just go to skype  and download and install
<Redeemed> Linuxguy2009: I can't.. I don't even get the artist menues just blank black
<gaatse> I can put skype out of  default, there is also: hda intell
<feniix> I have a server app that runs as user hudson and the login assigned is /bin/false, is the any way to set the max files limit on a user which shell is nologin?
<chowder> Flare183: well usually X11 is the one that controls the mouse theme. Try making a post on the forums
<gaatse> What is pm?
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: What is the status of songbird is it a finished work, beta etc?
<chowder> gaatse: pm = private message
<gaatse> oke
<gaatse> I think I amn doing that now.
<gaatse> I clicked on your name
<scott_ino2> right click open dialog window
<gaatse> Did not go pm, how do I do that?
<Slart> Redeemed: that doesn't look fatal to me.. unless it really really needs those plugins.. you're sure there isn't an old songbird process lurking in the background somewhere? try "pkill -9 songbird" or something like that to kill it
<dre360> nube
<Billiard> feniix: can you set a quota?
<gaatse> and then?
<extor> Slart supposing I am not running gnome and this is a remote ubuntu-server?
<chowder> gaatse: if you're using Xchat you right-click on someone's name choose the "Open Dialog Window" option
<feniix> Billiard: I am setting the kernel limit to max open files, a quota would not help
<gaatse> thank you chowder, but then I get all kinds of possibilities
<tado> hey guys. problems with a dependency that i cannot solve... i think it's a quite stupid issue, but i really can't get around it. anybody that can spend to minutes in helping?
<Redeemed> linuxguy2009: it is finshed and still supported I beleive
<Slart> extor: ah.. then the system monitor won't be there.. try running htop, it will display the cpu load for the different kernels
<Maverick_> hi
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: Did you check for broken packages etc?
<Slart> extor: you can probably make top display the same thing.. but I'm to lazy to search the man page for the correct switces =)
<extor> any reason plain old top won't work slart?
<thief> how do I determine the blick size of my ext3 filesystem?
<extor> ahh
<thief> block*
<Billiard> feniix: max files open or max files on the filesystem?
<Maverick_> does anyone know how to hide your computer name in XCHAT???????
<extor> Slart, I think pressing '1' will expand the CPUs to the total number of cores
<Redeemed> linuxguy2009: yup
<brianherman> df -h
<Slart> abhishek: well.. I tried installing eclipse and it seems to work fine for me
<thief> thank you, sir
<erUSUL> feniix: /etc/securetty/limits.conf ?
<Redeemed> Slart: no dice still won't load the interface for the library
<Slart> extor: ahh.. nice.. didn't know that one =)
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: open system monitor and make sure all instances are closed. (Im downloading songbird now to test it, Ive never tried it before.
<feniix> Billiard: the max files open  aka the output of 'ulimit -n'
<abhishek> slart: is it working fine...are u able to run programs
<Billiard> feniix: ok, you didnt specify that ar first, idk then
<Slart> Redeemed: well.. then I'm not really sure what to try.. I used to run songbird before (I use quod libet now) and I can't remember having these problems
<feniix> erUSUL:  limits.conf apparently is bound to pam, and /bin/false is not a login shell, so pam does not affect it
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: Also might want to look in /home/useraccount/.songbird folder and delete the folder to set back to factory defaults and lose all custom settings.
<erUSUL> feniix: :|
<feniix> Billiard: sorry, I thought I did :(
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed:Might fix it.
<elfranne> how to i cd in a unknown folder , for example /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/98ydaao.default
<feniix> I also tried adding ulimit -n $MAXFILES in the start up script but it just does not work
<erUSUL> elfranne: you can not
<Billiard> feniix: what erUSUL said might be what you want
<linuxguy2009> elfranne: you have to know the name of a folder to cd to it.
<Slart> abhishek: I don't have any java code to try.. but the editor starts
<feniix> Billiard: I thought there must be a way, other than make the shell for the user /bin/bash
<chowder> elfranne: just type cd ~/. and then the first character of the hidden directory. Use tab to autocomplete the path
<feniix> Billiard: limits.conf does not apply to /bin/false
<elfranne> is there no way to cd to a folder like *.default
<abhishek> slart: yeah its start but when u write a java code there are no options for running it...and it also does not show syntax error..
<feniix> Billiard: only to shell logins apparently from my tests, and I tried everything I know
<Redeemed> linuxguy2009: there doesn't seem to be a .songbird folder.. i might have to do a reinstall and see what happens
<Billiard> feniix: alright ive got no idea
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: You did hit Ctrl+H to show hidden folders right?
<feniix> Billiard: thanks anyway :)
<Slart> abhishek: I'm guessing that might be a question for a more eclipse oriented channel
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: Might also be in .conf or a few other places.
<abhishek> slart ...is there any such channel
<Redeemed> I didn't bother with ctrl+h, i just navigated with bash
<chowder> elfranne: did you not read what I just typed?
<Slart> abhishek: well.. let me just throw that question right back at you.. if you google for "eclipse irc channel" do you get any hits?
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: Bash doesnt show hidden folders by default.
<chowder> elfranne: just type cd ~/. and then the first character of the hidden directory. Use tab to autocomplete the path. By default BASH won't autocomplete hidden directories. If its a directory you go to often you may want to consider adding an alias in your ~/.bashrc
<ibrahim> Hi all, I am trying to connect to a VPN, and I did but I can not access any resource there. The ping even does not work... however it shows that it is my computer is connected.
<ibrahim> Any idea please !!
<Redeemed> linuxguy2009: no, but if you type the folder exactly, it will nav there anyway :P
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: Did you check in .conf?
<klaus_> huihu
<Billiard> elfranne: you can cd to  *.default
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: Might also be in different caps etc. Might try nautilus since you dont know the exact folder name.
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: Its in your home folder somewhere, it saves personal customizations there.
<Redeemed> mhmm, it wasn't there, I just uninstalled the package and am reinstalling it now to try to fix it
<ibrahim> I am trying to connect to a VPN, and I did but I can not access any resource there. The ping even does not work... however it shows that it is my computer is connected.
<linuxguy2009> Redeemed: Did you remember to purge configuration files?
<abc_> glass.webchat.org
<ring1> what was the terminal command for viewing the screens id, like 0.1?
<Redeemed> linuxguy2009: crap lol
<night1ne> Does anyone in here use Pidgin?
<mario257> Hallo hier ihrgendwer aus deutschland ?
<ring1> night1ne, yes
<erUSUL> !de
<chowder> night1ne: I do, what's your question?
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<night1ne> I want to make it so that upon closing out Pidgin the logs are erased.
<night1ne> Do you know if that's possible?
<Slart> night1ne: can't you just make pidgin not keep any logs at all?
<night1ne> I can, but sometimes I refer to them while I'm actually using it. I was just curious if there's a way.
<ibrahim> I am trying to connect to a VPN, and I did but I can not access any resource there. The ping even does not work... however it shows that it is my computer is connected.
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: hi
<chowder> night1ne: I am unaware of an "erase logs upon exit" option but it does sound nifty. What you could do is find the directory where pidgin stores its logs and write a simple BASH script to delete them upon exit.
<rodgerr> sebsebseb: hello
<ring1> night1ne, if you untick everything under preferences/logging, then the logs are just kept until you quit pidgin.
<chowder> night1ne: PM me. I think I have a solution to your issue.
<night1ne> I already know where the logs are kept; the BASH script is beyond me.
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: ok I am  going to try and reply to you
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: from a while ago
<night1ne> Really ring1
<night1ne> Okay.
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: I was going through some stuff that was put here before and saw it
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: Flash hmm
<ben> huh
<rodgerr> sebsebseb: thanks want to PM to keep it off the grid
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: why?
#ubuntu 2009-11-19
<rodgerr> sebsebseb: no particular reason
<Guest81063> huh
<rodgerr> sebsebseb: I'm old and hard to keep track of all the data flow
<night1ne> How do you view hidden folders while in terminal?
<Billiard> night1ne: ls -a
<DasEi2> Guest81063: still the upgrade ?
<Slart> night1ne: ls -a shows them, I think
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: just  checking with some guys for any suggestions, before I put something proper hold on
<night1ne> Ah, thanks much Billiard.
<kpoman> hello guys
<kpoman> I need some advice: I want to manually configure 2 connexions: one for a 3g usb chip, and the other one for an eth0 interface
<mow> I'm having problems with usb not responding without a reboot... after using tv wonder 600
<kpoman> the problem is that the ubuntu netwokr manager keeps changing stuff, putting dhcp, deleting the dns I manually add, etc... please, can someone tell me how to disable the 'secretary' config tools and use the main linux tools ?
<kpoman> or at least let me know where and which files configure network behaviour on linux ?
<tado> hey all. i am setting up a proxy (i think that is what tor is...!), but it seems to block firefox entirely. any help?
<tado> sorry... tor gives anonimity, privoxy should be the proxy
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: Flash generally is  a bit hmm since propritary format and can sometimes cause issues with Firefox on Ubuntu.   However  according to one of the guys you can make with Open Office Impress, add your voice, and then convert it to Flash.   I was also given this articlehttp://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/81113-openoffice-impress-features by another one
<VCoolio> tado: did you set the proxy settings in firefox preferences?
<tado> it does it automatically when i turn tor on, the thing is that i cannot browse anymore
<tado> VCoolio: it does it automatically when i turn tor on, the thing is that i cannot browse anymore (sorry, missed the name :) )
<Slart> tado: it's not a dns resolution thing? can you use firefox with straight ip numbers?
<tado> Slart: you mean with tor on?
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/81113-openoffice-impress-features
<mow> is there a way to restart usb without a reboot?
<Slart> tado: yes.. try http://74.125.79.105  it should get you a google page
<rodgerr> sebsebseb: I am familiar with the ability to record for individual slides - it is an option - was looking for something that combined the slides and possibly kept track of the time of the audio (Students only listen for about 15 minutes before tuning out)  I will look at the link you snet
<rodgerr> sent
<tado> Slart: nope.. can't open it. it says the proxy is refusing the connection
<Slart> tado: hmm.. is the proxy running?
<tado> Slart: how do i check it?
<Slart> tado: well.. I'm not really sure..=/
<tado> Slart: :)
<mow> blah
<nks__> torproject.org click on doc then stroll down the page to tor check...
<tado> Slart: Tor proxy test: Internal error
<neon_> i have a tv tuner card that i was able to install on ubuntu as it has drivers for it, what application can i use to watch tv? thx
<Slart> tado: I would have a second look at the proxy... I don't really know what to look for.. but that's where I'd start searching
<mow> neon_ > mythtv
<nks__> There's no problem with every other version I've used, but with 9.10 I get the exact same thing. Virtualbox with ubuntu 9.04 works perfect with no problem..
<kavurt> mow: what's the problem? is usb port not working?
<kpoman> can someone tell me which is the network configuration file in ubuntu ?
<dahud> I am attempting to install splashy, but during the make, I get the following error: error processing splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--install): trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base
<mow> kavurt > it quits and lsusb hangs
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: If timed properly it woudn't matter?  Also time intervals can be added to the slides.
<SliMM> hello
<neon_> mow: i will try that thx
<tado> Slart: i'm really not very familiar with these things...
<Slart> tado: neither am I, I'm sorry to say
<SliMM> any suggestions on where to start from replacing my arch linux bsd-style init system with upstart?
<Slart> tado: but I'm sure there's someone in here that knows more than I do
<tado> Slart: all right, let's see if anybody is :)
<anathematic> on ubuntu how do I remove something from the startup items so I can add it again?
<tado> hey all. problems with setting up tor with privoxy, and basically i can't browse the net when the proxy is on, anybody knows how to look into that?
<anathematic> or once it's added updating the /etc/init.d/foo is enough?
<mow> kavurt > I can only get a reboot to fix it
<night1ne> Do I need a tv tuner to run mythtv?
<Billiard> night1ne: no
<Billiard> night1ne: but thats what it is used for a lot
<night1ne> Okay. Does it work for Karmic?
<mow> kavurt > tail -f /var/log/message shows nothing when you plug a usb in
<nks__> anathematic ---system -> Preferences-> start up applications (uncheck or delete)
<finsyourfriend> Problem: System sound works, Sound from CD's work, vids from Apple's website play video and audio, and Youtube vids play, but I've got no sound in either Youtube or Hulu, and videos don't play in Hulu either.
<luis_> Need your help people: My Kubuntu Laptop is not able to detect my Mini SD Adapter: Doesnt show, but my windows pc is able, whats happening?!
<tado> any help with setting up tor and provoxy? it won't load any page and i get this error: Tor proxy test: Internal error
<rodgerr> Sebsebseb: It is a lot of extra work, but doable.  Each presentation would have to be broken into 15 minutes segments, the audio would have to be made in some other application, then the audio files incorporated into impress and then compiled into flash.  I could do the smae thing in Power Point but the Authorgen product did it all in one app and it would be nice to have the same functionality in
<rodgerr> Linux.
<david_> ssh: connect to host foo.dyndns.org port 22: Connection refused;;; how can i make this stop happneing?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> when reinstalling to Ubuntu9.10, how can I make a secure format, in the sense that there is no ghost images of previous data
<Helsinkiii> like..100% gone and irretrievable
<seanbrant> this is more of a mail smtp question, but here it goes, i have an app that needs to deal with emails and process them, is it better to create a proxy or just grab messages from the mbox
<luis_> Need your help people: My Kubuntu Laptop is not able to detect my Mini SD Adapter: Doesnt show, but my windows pc is able, whats happening?!
<DasEi2> Helsinkiii: man wipe
<Scunizi> david_: do you have kport 22 forwarded to a machine on your router?
<Scunizi> luis_: you can ask in #kubuntu too
<Helsinkiii> DasEi2:man wipe?
<DasEi2> Helsinkiii: also secure-delete
<DasEi2> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-7 (karmic), package size 44 kB, installed size 140 kB
<finsyourfriend> I've got Ubuntu Hardy 8.04, if anyone is interested.
<lucas__> how can i get some sevice like firewall to default configuration ??
<DasEi2> lucas__: purge and re-install ?
<sebsebseb> rodgerr: ok  uhmm just looking at something you made
<lucas__> DasEi2: but is there no command line to do that else purge and re-install ?
<MultiverseDog> how do I change the 'home' location of newly opened windows on the desktop?  I would like new windows to open a few rows below their currnent location, thanks...
<lucas__> MultiverseDog: install ubuntu-tweak
<lucas__> that will help you!
<DasEi2> lucas__: most is iptables - based , which ruleset you can flush, depends on app, but doN#t ask me if this is the default-config
<Xodiac13> i have a program that wont shutdown i have tried xkill is there another way its a website that is hanging on my web browser
<MultiverseDog> from the Synaptics package manager?
<ctop> Xodiac13: firefox?
<Church> hmm. has anyone seen that xchat2 systray icon dissapears after a while? how to restore xchat windows then?
<Xodiac13> ctop: yes if you go to www.fansmovies.com it wont shut down firefox
<Church> using u9.10 i386 here
<ctop> killall firefox
<fokuslee> hi newb question, how do i change the text color of gnome panel?
<lucas__> DasEi2: cause today i had to purge a program and re-install. I was curious if there is any command line to do that
<DasEi2> lucas__: f.e. sudo apt-get remove --purge ufw && sudo apt-get install ufw   will do so
<jsz> hi, can anyone click (on gnome) System -> Preferences -> Startup Application, search Gnome Settings Daemon, click Edit e tell me what is the "command"?
<jsz> please :-)
<unko> hey guys, im pretty familier with ubuntu i've been using it for about 2 years now and i know lots. but i was trying to figure out how to get s-video out onn my laptop which has a ATI x1400 card. so i tried to edit my xorg.conf file but when i opened it up it was empty... any ideas?
<Xodiac13> can someone help me plz i need to kill firefox and i have tried xkill it doesnt work
<afd> hola
<afd> alguien sabe configurar el mando distancia en ubuntu
<ctop> 11-18-09@19:26:28<ctop> killall firefox
<mow> Xodiac13 > ps aux |grep firefox  then kill pid
<jtaji> Xodiac13: try: pkill firefox
<Xodiac13> mow: k
<Xodiac13> jtaji: thank you
<Xodiac13> jtaji: it worked
<Scunizi> unko: the latest system is controlled by xrandr.. check in wiki.ubuntu.com/community (I think) .. there's a page that talks specifically about that.
<DasEi2> unko: most drivers have moved to the kernel, though xorg still works, too. since xorg later hardy the smaller ati's aren't supported anymore from ati propi-drivers, that could become some hassle then
<DasEi2> Xodiac13: sudo killall firefox ?
<unko> DasEi2, i heard the ATI drivers are built in now?
<Xodiac13> DasEi2: thank you it worked
<Scunizi> unko: only for some of the cards.
<ctop> Xodiac13 killall firefix didnt work?
<unko> Scunizi, when i try to do this command : xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600 a ERROR comes up
<Scunizi> unko: I'm not the right one to figure this one out
<Xodiac13> ctop: i tried the pkill firefox
<DasEi2> unko: they are, and they became better, but still are not as good as the vendors ones, unless you find so with your model, gotto google ubuntu spdif ati 1400
<unko> Scunizi, ok but do you know if the ati x1400 is supported? i mean compiz works fine and i get like 6000+ frames with glxgears
<ctop> Xodiac13 oh you must not have seen my messages before that
<Scunizi> unko: sorry I don't.. and you might be using the opensource drivers which may not address the svideo
<hello> Hi, I"m on Ibex and I installed an old nvidia driver - very bad. How do I revert to default free driver?
<Xodiac13> ctop: no sorry man thanks for the help though
<unko> Scunizi, thanks for the heads up
<mow> is there a way to restart usb without a reboot?
<DasEi2> unko : the sdpif must be enabled on the card
<z-lined> oi
<jsz> hi, can anyone click (on gnome) System -> Preferences -> Startup Application, search Gnome Settings Daemon, click Edit e tell me what is the "command"? it's fast to view, please!
<unko> DasEi2, how do i enable it? and is sdpif s-video?
<DasEi2> mow: sudo /etc/init.d/usb-utils restart
<Scunizi> hello: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the driver reference of "nvidia" with "nv".. save and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ichdasich> hi guys.
<hello> Scunizi: Thanks will try!
<armence> Hello all. Is there a way to log on remotely with a working GUI?
<DasEi2> unko : I don't know how , no s-video, sorry
<unko> DasEi2, so sdpif is s-vid or is it somthing else?
<gaatse> I have Linux xubuntu and I want to put Mixer  (sound)  in skype. because at the moment I need to  open microphones in another programm: Soundrecorder, in order to speak on skype
<DasEi2> unko : just a typo
<armence> Also, is there a way to get the computer to connect to a wireless network at startup before login?
<hello> armence I"m using whatever default driver ubuntu defaulted to, it's really bad but it does allow me to do basic web browsing and irc.
<ichdasich> i'm trying to install ubuntu netbook-remix, but i don't know how to create an bootable usb-stick from the iso-image.
<unko> DasEi2, oh heh >.< sorry
<gaatse> anybody knoe how?
<armence> hello: How?
<gaatse> anyone know how?
<mow> DasEi2 > there is no usb-utils
<ichdasich> i simply don't find any script o.ae. for distributions != ubuntu to do that
<Zane2> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and im not seeing anymore login screen choises, is this normal? as i had a fue in the 9.04 and i like the black defualt one it had
<DasEi2> mow: sudo /etc/init.d/usbutils restart
<mow> DasEi2 > there is no usb anythng under init.d
<Zane2> nevermind
<gaatse> Hi Armence I have just installed Skype on Linux xubuntu but I cannot hear myself or get heard by anyone on skype. Unless I open Microphones in the programm Soundrecorder (that's not in skype itself)
<hello> armence: When I rebooted, ubuntu showed me a really basic looking window and told me it was defaulting to this basic driver becaue the other one wasn't working. There were a number of other options offered but they were all to advanced for a newb like me.
<gaatse> How can I put some mixer ( for sound) in skype? Nothing works in skype, when I do not use another proigram: Soundrecorder
<clao> hi, i have a 73.2 MB pdf, which is a dictionary. I have evince (default program that came with xubuntu i believe) and its been already 15 min and i have only been able to view the first 3 pages of the pdf. Is there apdf viewr taht can work faster? or can i divide de pdf is volumes?
<armence> gaatse and hello: No offense meant people, but what makes you think I'll be able to help?
<ichdasich> clao: use xpdf
<mow> DasEi2 > I'm usb inept under init.d
<VCoolio> jsz: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon  (check /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-settings-daemon.desktop)
<aphoticjeff> hello
<hello> nothing, I'm just answering the questions you're asking, you seem curious
<gaatse> Well, you asked me "How what" when I asked is somebody knew how
<clao> ichdasich, :) thanks, i ll try
<gaatse> is = if
<qq99> do I have voice here?
<ring1> does not seem like it
<aphoticjeff> i want my widgets to be on the dashboard only, when i push  ctrl+f12, and not on my desktop.  does anyone know how to do this?
<gaatse> well .... :-(
<hello> Hi, I"m on Ibex and I installed an old nvidia driver - very bad. How do I revert to default free driver?
<bob123> haha
<qq99> I have an issue, tried reinstalling grub with 9.10 livecd (on it now), and grub 1.5 is installed, but there is no menu, only grub command prompt :(
<Zane2> i installed 9.04 two time. and win7 3 times, on this new motherboar, but when i install 9.10 after the install it tells me my hard drive is failing both times i tryed install it. why could this be?
<qq99> any ideas on a resolution?
<aphoticjeff> i want my widgets to be on the dashboard only, when i push  ctrl+f12, and not on my desktop.  does anyone know how to do this?
<bob123> what kind of harddrive is it?
<Zane2> 2.5" sata samsung
<DasEi2> mow: gone, try via module : modprobe -r uhci_hcd
<mow> DasEi2 > shouldn't there be something under modprobe -l |grep usb?
<mocoloco> Is there somewhere I can get a daily update liveCD of the *current* release? (not lucid daily builds)
<DasEi2> mow: gone, try via module : modprobe uhci_hcd
<Classic> hi guys, i got a little annoyance, dont know how to fix... some new windows open up on workspace that im not currently at
<mow> DasEi2 > not there
<TheCheeze> ok, i am getting mad at ubuntu
<TheCheeze> i had upgraded from jaunty to karmic the day karmic went stable. i had some slight sound problems but was able to fix them. then yesterday after a bad fsck i tried to just install karmic fresh
<randomusr> any decent personal finance software for ubuntu?
<aphoticjeff> bbl
<lucascastro> anyone over here ?
<mow> DasEi2 > no uhci_hcd
<TheCheeze> it will not see my video card or my network cards installed, but it does live. so i reinstalled 9.04 instead and now THAT isnt seeing my vid card either
<qq99> no one is proficient with grub reinstallation?
<ring1> sleep 2>&1
<jongbergs> !grub2 | qq99
<ubottu> qq99: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Classic> TheCheeze, did you go to system>administration>hardware?
<ChogyDan> TheCheeze: doesnt that sound like a bad HDD?  time to backup, eh
<TheCheeze> Classic indeed i did
<Classic> TheCheeze, did you restart a few times after install?
<TheCheeze> ChogyDan no bad sectors showed up when i ran a chksdk in a dos box
<TheCheeze> Classic three times now
<Lars_G> Is there any easy way to activate multiple desktops on UNR 9.10?
<Classic> TheCheeze, and most important, did you enable the repos for nonfree?
<DasEi2> mow: what a device is it ?
<mow> DasEi2 > ? that I'm trying to mount
<benc1> I've clicked Ctrl+F3 and got a terminal with tty3. what is it and how can I get back to my desktop?
<Lars_G> benc1: alt-F7
<mocoloco> Is there somewhere I can get a daily update liveCD of the *current* release? (not lucid daily builds)
<mow> DasEi2 > what kills it is a tv wonder 600
<Classic> TheCheeze, heres something for ya to follow. http://cybernetnews.com/install-and-enable-restricted-drivers-in-ubuntu/
<benc1>  Lars_G: works. what was this terminal?
<mow> then no usb device will work even though that one did
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why some commands of a package wouldnt install, nor the manpages?
<mow> DasEi2 > works for awhile then all usb quits
<TheCheeze> Classic doh, that did it i think
<TheCheeze> thanks mate
<GodfatherofEire> Specifically commands from the aircrack-ng suite.
<TheCheeze> gonna try to upgrade to karmic again if i can get this working
<DasEi2> mow: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<van1sh> what virtual machine do you guys recommend for ubuntu? (to run/mess around with windows 7)
<DasEi2> mow: lsusb | pastebinit
<Classic> TheCheeze, I had same issues when I started using this thing:)
<mow> DasEi2 > lsuab hangs
<donnybrasco> Hello, I just upgraded my laptop to karmic.  However, since I switched to the restricted Nvidia drivers, I can't get my xserver to start.  Can anyone help?
<DasEi2> van1sh: virtualbox
<mow> nothing to pastebin:D
<VCoolio> benc1: virtual terminal; you have six (if you check system monitor you'll see 6 getty processes), available via ^F1-6, ^F7 gets you back
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I have a Mobility FireGL V3200 in my laptop and I'd like to use the fglrx driver.  Which software (incl. version) should I have?
<jonaskoelker> donnybrasco: switch back? ;)
<ChogyDan> donnybrasco: does it blink?
<hello> donnybrasco, time to change my screen name ;)
<van1sh> DasEi2: k, thanks...couldn't remember the name
<DasEi2> donnybrasco: boot safemode, then : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mow> DasEi2 > I have to kill terminal on lsusb... ctrl c dont work
<Classic> anyone has the issue of windows open in random workspaces?
<benc1> VCoolio: thanks
<DasEi2> mow : evil tv , read a book
<mow> DasEi2 > lol
<VCoolio> benc1: it's useful for if you need to do something that needs X killed, like installing video driver; or if x is screwed you can mess around here; I hardly ever use it
<donnybrasco> I'm just at the command prompt
<DasEi2> mow: bios problem concerning irq's ?
<luis_> Ubuntu people i need help: My Laptop SD Reader Is not working, and today around the 3:00PM it was working nice, i also see than instead of the Normal "Turn Off and restart button" images, a Big "?" in a white square appears, something is wrong with the software?
<DasEi2> mow: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know why some commands from the aircrack-ng suite installed/are recognized, while some others aren't?
<mow> DasEi2 > I'm sure I'll fix it... just looking for a shortcut:)
<donnybrasco> dasei2: thanks, I'll try that
<luis_> Wow
<DasEi2> mow: syslog is agood place to look for the module of it
<Classic> GodfatherofEire, no idea, but were u actually able to crack a network with that?
<GodfatherofEire> Classic, on mine I can, but on my friends, some of the essential commands weren't operational
<Classic> GodfatherofEire, what protocol did u crack with it?
<benc1> VCoolio: I didn't want to use it. I used Ctr+F3 to do something in the android emulator :)
<GodfatherofEire> Just WEP, havent tried with WPA yet
<Classic> GodfatherofEire, cool, I was looking at that project awhile back, but couldnt get somethign right
<mow> DasEi2 > do you want me to grep usb?
<jonaskoelker> ...
<GodfatherofEire> Classic, yeah, it requires executing quite a few of its commands simultaneously, and in the correct order
<jonaskoelker> -.-
<mow> DasEi2 > cat /var/log/syslog |grep usb
<DasEi2> mow: just give the url so we can have a look
<Classic> GodfatherofEire, good luck learning
<GodfatherofEire> Classic, I already know how to, but on my friends some of the commands are non-functional
<Classic> GodfatherofEire, you mean on his install or on his network?
<ChogyDan> GodfatherofEire: maybe the driver doesnt support the commands?
<GodfatherofEire> Classic, on his install
<Classic> GodfatherofEire, is his chip supported?
<GodfatherofEire> ChogyDan, Classic,  its not his drivers, its that the commands arent recognized period. As in, I put it in the terminal, and it doesnt recognize the command period. And the manpages werent there either
<|\|> why sometimes when I click with the right button in the icon of my usb drive in the desktop and select 'unmount' it says "the device is safe to remove" and sometimes it doesn't (but the icon disappears)?
<mow> DasEi2 > http://pastebin.com/f57dd39ec
<Taim> |\|: because you may not have written anything to cause it to be unsafe to remove.
<Classic> GodfatherofEire, then reinstall it id say
<cdavis> where does bind9 log to?
<mocoloco> Anywhere to get an up-to-date iso of the livecd, to have less updates after installing on a machine with slow isp?
<|\|> Taim: Do you agree that this behavior may let unexperienced users somewhat confused?
<TheCheeze> Classici appreciate the help. cant believe i forgot doing that the first time... feel like such a nubcake
<luis_> Oh my god i actualized the software but still SD reader is not working, and it was working fine around 3:00PM!!!
<Classic> mocoloco, likely from ubuntu website
<Taim> |\|: I might concede that.  Perhaps a bug report is in order?
<Classic> TheCheeze, no problem, glad I could help
<Classic> luis_, for an sd reader?
<TheCheeze> Classic am upgrading to karmic (again) right now. will yell for you if i have any hiccups if that's ok?
<mocoloco> Classic: new iso from the website still has outdated packages.
<Classic> TheCheeze, ok
<|\|> Taim: I don't know how to report bugs. I guess that this is too complicated.
<Classic> mocoloco, for sure, but thats the most up to date id say
<mocoloco> I'm looking for something that includes updates between release and now, or a way to roll them in myself maybe
<TheCheeze> by the way, has anyone played with the new nvidia driver from their site? 194 i think it is...
<Taim> |\|: We can certainly help you with that if you want.
<bastid_raZor> !bugs | |\|
<ubottu> |\|: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Classic> mocoloco, ah, playing with fire there... I tried to create "my own" ubuntu a little while back... didnt work thou
<Server__> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Server__> what is this?
<Server__> x(
<mocoloco> Classic: actually I've had success using the Ubuntu Customization Kit, but it never tells me how big the build will be, and if I run updates it ends up bigger than 700MB
<ichdasich> mocoloco: dvd-r *hinthint*
<mocoloco> even if I run apt-get clean to clear out the cached downloaded packages
<Classic> mocoloco, why not dvd
<Jordan_U> Server__: What are you trying to compile? Are you sure it's not in the repositories?
<Zane2> is it passable to get geddit to be trasparent, like how i did my terminal
<luis_> Oh my god i actualized the software but still SD reader is not working, and it was working fine around 3:00PM!!!
<Server__> Jordan_U ./configure
<VCoolio> Zane2: with murrine rgba, yes
<mocoloco> ichdasich: thanks, but the target user only has a CD drive. plus if it's 740MB I'd really like to figure out how to make it fit
<Zane2> VCoolio ? what dat?
<Jordan_U> Server__: What are you trying to compile though?
<Classic> mocoloco, how about usb?
<mocoloco> hmm.  that could work.  didn't think of that route.  thanks
<VCoolio> Zane2: hang on, I have a link; murrine is a gtk2 theme engine; the development version has rgba support, which means transparancy
<Typh> anyone know a simple, preferably gui way of automounting hard drives? karmic
<Classic> mocoloco, no problem, I installed from 2gb usb before
<Server__> Jordan_U sbnc1.1
<trisquel> Hello
<Server__> bouncer
<DasEi2> mow: lot's of lines saying usb not ready there, try to restart hal : sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<trisquel> 9.04 hangs at "starting up..." on a Dell Inspiron 2600
<trisquel> any ideas?
<Zane2> linux is a few weeks new to me, what is gtk2
<luis_> Oh my god i actualized the software but still SD reader is not working, and it was working fine around 3:00PM!!!
<koshari> Zane2 gtk2 is a dev platform
<mocoloco> Classic: cool.  I'm sure I can just use this same tool and then put it on a USB drive instead of in an iso, right?
<Zane2> thx
<Classic> mocoloco, you can actually create a startup usb from administration
<Jordan_U> Server__: sbnc 1.2 is in the repositories, any reason why you need 1.1 ?
<jrib> Zane2: it's a popular gui toolkit (buttons and scrollbars, etc.)
<Server__> Jordan_U It is the same with 1.2
<Zane2> cool
<Classic> mocoloco, not sure what u ment
<VCoolio> Zane2: http://janhouse.deviantart.com/art/Gnome-quot-Aero-look-quot-tutorial-142265951
<Jordan_U> Server__: Do you know how to install applications with synaptic / apt-get ?
<koshari> Typh for sata you will be pretty much screwed
<VCoolio> Zane2: gedit works really nice with it
<mocoloco> Classic, nevermind, I think I'm good. thanks for the suggestions
<DasEi2> mow : driver shall be em28xx,  but hardware id of that device also seems messy
<Classic> mocoloco, np
<Zane2> thx
<Typh> koshari: hrm. I don't understand how such a common usecase is such a headache.
<aceraxon> Could anyone help me with the Grub 15 error?
<Classic> anyone uses compiz in carmic with 4 workspaces?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | aceraxon
<ubottu> aceraxon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Server__> Jordan_U of course
<aceraxon> !grub2
<mow> DasEi2 > do you want me to modprobe -r em28xx or rmmod?
<koshari> Typh maybe devicekit may give better esata support?
<VCoolio> Zane2: it will look like this: http://tinyurl.com/yhnj7gp
<qq99> ok, I tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows with 9.10 livecd, giving me a grub that went to command line
<Jordan_U> Server__: Is there a reason you don't want to use synaptic to install sbnc?
<mow> DasEi2 > restarting hal didn't work
<Doorman352> is there a simple way to determine what packages Ive installed? I want to reload a system and just want to make sure I get evverything again.
<qq99> then, I tried using 9.04, still have a grub that only has command line
<qq99> can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> !clone | Doorman352
<ubottu> Doorman352: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DasEi2> mow: give it a try, though the initializing (if the driver is right ) in syslog shows flaws
<koshari> Doorman352 i would remove lib**** packages and let the new apps automagically fill the dependencys
<Jordan_U> koshari: That's basically what the command in the Ubottu factoid does
<Server__> Jordan_U how I do it?
<sebsebseb> Zane2: What the answer to your question or not still, from a little while ago?
<TheCheeze> can anyone tell me how i can add applications to my desktop (not launchers) in GNOME similar to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267703&highlight=transparent
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | Server__
<ubottu> Server__: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Doorman352> koshari: I started with Ubuntu server and added stuff to it, now I want to reload it as workstation and just get a list of what I need to download again.
<_newbie_> do i need ubuntu server to run a media server or could my kubuntu surpass?
<koshari> Doorman352 i made a custom metapackage that installs all my progs
<mow> DasEi2 > well it's in us
<mow> DasEi2 > ERROR: Module em28xx is in use by em28xx_dvb,em28xx_alsa
<mow> DasEi2 > don't see it in ps aux
<Doorman352> koshari: Overkill, I WANT to do a fresh reload, but I "played" with several packages and now can't remeber what they all were, so I wanted a list..... I don't want to clone/backup this system.
<finsyourfriend> Just in case anyone else has the no-sound issue in Firefox, this helped me fix it: http://www.paulbetts.org/projects/libflashsupport_1.0~2219-2_i386.deb
<Jordan_U> _newbie_: Yes, kubuntu can be a media server. The different version of Ubuntu are just different sets if default packages ( applications ). You can have server and desktop applications installed at the same time.
<mow> DasEi2 > was being used by mythtv
<finsyourfriend> Download and install the package...viola!
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: Uhmm only get Debs from trusted sources!
<LordHawke13> How do I change my soundfont?
<DasEi2> mow : also you get lot's of initialsation-erros on ic2 , (northbridge?) , too, so that can also be another failure, I found for drivers : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941188
<koshari> Doorman352 you could just check the history in synaptic
<drink_sti> quick question... never used any linux at all and everyone keeps saying its the shit. i am running windows... if i install it can i have both operating systems on at once and just choose which one i want at load up?
<DasEi2> mow : what happens if you remove mythtv and use just the tv-card, no other usb-devices and then tvtime ?
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: Debs can be made into bad ones.
<VCoolio> drink_sti: yes; that's dual boot
<jonaskoelker> drink_sti: yep
<drink_sti> is it easy to set up?
<Typh> !wubi | drink_sti
<ubottu> drink_sti: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jonaskoelker> drink_sti: I used to do that, and it worked as promised
<DasEi2> mow: at this syslog I'd also chck memory and bios-settings, lot's of bad lines in there
<Doorman352> koshari: That's more of what I was looking for..... downloaded and tried everything I could, now I want to start fresh and do it right.. :)
<drink_sti> thatnk u.
<jonaskoelker> drink_sti: you can't do it with your eyes closed and one hand behind your back, but you'll get it set up...
<finsyourfriend> Update manager in Ubuntu was showing an update for libflashsupport as well.
<VCoolio> drink_sti: quite; download ubuntu (preferable via torrent), burn to cd, answer 7 question, make some coffee and you're done
<elfranne> can i write data to a samba share without actually mounting it ?
<Typh> wubi is a godsend for hesitant windows users
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: what it is installed
<Typh> like me
<mow> DasEi2 > let me look that over some more... I used that link to install the device
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: yes it will
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: once it is installed, yes it will
<finsyourfriend> I'm sorry?
<DasEi2> elfranne: nope
<elfranne> thx DasEi2
<jonaskoelker> can I ask y'all a question?
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: however that does not mean it's from a trusted source
<mobi> Hi
<DasEi2> !ask | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jonaskoelker> what does it take to run the fglrx drivers with an ATI mobility firegl v3200 gfx card?
<jonaskoelker> DasEi2: I take the last sentence to be an optimistic "white" lie? ;-)
<WesleyWex> Hi, I just upgraded 9.04 to 9.10 and I don't have users on my logon screen (I used the basic logon screen)
<mow> DasEi2 > didn't happen till I installed the fw and driver... which I thought was already in the new kernel. am i wrong about that
<finsyourfriend> Good to know, since I followed the Comprehensive Sound Guide to Ubuntu and screwed my machine up for a good half week.
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: always install from the repo,  unless you  have a good reason not to, and then use launchpad  ppa's or compile stuff from source that game from trusted sources such as sourceforge
<WesleyWex> Anyone know what could I do to fix this?
<finsyourfriend> Will do.
<finsyourfriend> :)
<jonaskoelker> WesleyWex: reinstall 9.04 or switch to debian
<drink_sti> will wubi download ubuntu for me or do i have to get a copy?
<jonaskoelker> WesleyWex: (I'm not in my ubuntu-loving mood right now, so take my advice with a grain of salt)
<finsyourfriend> That brings to mind a question:
<jonaskoelker> (... or maybe a truckload)
<finsyourfriend> How would one know if a Deb was bad?
<sebsebseb> drink_sti: I suggset not installing with WUbi
<Typh> drink_sti: your choice
<sebsebseb> drink_sti: use real partitions isntead, since better in the long run
<mobi> is there a simple way to install vnc server from ssh terminal ?
<DasEi2> mow: I don't know this card, maybe yes, try removing it as it causes this behaviour and use a slim app in first to ensure the driver is set right before put a monster like mythtv on it
<Typh> drink_sti: ignore sebsebseb if you're scared
<jonaskoelker> finsyourfriend: you'd install it, see that it f*cks up your system, rebuild your sys from scratch and make a note not to install it again
<sebsebseb> Typh: uhmm?
<sebsebseb> !language |  jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jonaskoelker> sebsebseb: what, the "f*cks"?
<drink_sti> is wubi a bad idea? or can i jsut burn a disk and set up a dual boot?
<WesleyWex> so, nobody could help
<DasEi2> jonaskoelker : I won't help you much further, but see :
<DasEi2> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> jonaskoelker: yep
<jonaskoelker> sebsebseb: I'll try and keep it in mind then :)
<finsyourfriend> My machine is virtual, and all seems well, so I'm happy...my machine was fairly FUBAR before I installed the Deb...
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: Virtual machine of Ubuntu?
<Typh> I ran a real partition at home and wubi at work for ages. There's no issue with wubi.
<finsyourfriend> Yes, installed inside of Windows.
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: ok well  malicious Debs can be made
<kain_> hi everyone, does anyone know of a program for remote connections to either control my computer from another computer or to connect to someone elses computer. I'm looking for something exactly like the program "TeamViewer"
<DasEi2> Typh: got a differnet mind on wubi
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: ,but they aren't that likely to be made at this time, plus  the user would have to install them  selves, or  get their computer cracked in to or something and then have someone else do it
<mow> DasEi2 > ok, thanks for the help:)
<unko> does anyone know how to like reinstall the sound drivers? im not sure what happend but now i have no sound output/input & my system says it's using "dummy output"
<sebsebseb> finsyourfriend: also inside Windows hmm,  I hope that's only for trying Ubuntu, and then I hope you will put on the hard disk for real :)
<thief> let's say I corruped my partition playing with an disk editor, is there any tool like windows' scandisk that could fix it for me?
<sebsebseb> thief: which partition?  file system?
<DasEi2> testdik
<thief> the partition that holds my /
<sebsebseb> DasEi2: no testdisk is for recoving data
<thief> ext3grep says every time I run it:
<thief> WARNING: The indirect block number of inode 142948 (or a journal copy thereof) doesn't look like a block number (it is too large, block number 12 in it's block list is too large (1852795251)). Treating this as if one of the indirect blocks were overwritten, although this is a more serious corruption.
<unko> DasEi2, you have any idea on how to reinstall sound drivers?
<sebsebseb> DasEi2: recovering
<DasEi2> sebsebseb: and for restoring parti-tables
<thief> actually a lot of these messages, but with different numbers
<thief> ok, I'll get this testdisk
<jordy240> hi
<jordy240> i heard that for suspend mode to work in ubuntu, you need to have twice the swap space than ram. how can i shrink ubuntu(ext4)? i tried doing it from gparted live cd but gparted said that it cant shrink ubuntu because it cant read its superblock or something.
<holly> hi, complete newb here.... do I take a number or something?
<sebsebseb> holly: hi
<sebsebseb> !new |  holly
<ubottu> holly: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sebsebseb> holly: number for what?
<DasEi2> thief: also mind sebeb.. 's advice and run e2fsck before, if ext-fs, funny nick you have
<jordy240> hey sebsebseb !!
<holly> for service :P
<donnybrasco> I can't start kdm since enabling restricted Nvidia drivers - can anyone help
<jonaskoelker> holly: no, you just ask a question
<thief> DasEi2, right, I'll do it.
<fokuslee_> hi is there a linux equivalent of haoeTV or kankan? like a program to watch tv shows online?
<donnybrasco> tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<donnybrasco> didn't work
<sebsebseb> jordy240:  yeah I helped you last time with something didn't I?
<jonaskoelker> holly: and then close your eyes and pray that someone (1) knows the answer; (2) reads it; and (3) tells you the answer
<sebsebseb> !support |  holly
<ubottu> holly: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<DasEi2> donnybrasco: then try to dis-install the nvidia driver
<donnybrasco> how?
<ascheel> is there a way to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 from the command line?
<jordy240> sebsebseb, yeah but the problem still exists
<sebsebseb> jordy240: remind me what the problem was
<thief> I don't suppose I can umount the partition where the system is installed, can I? -- WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<thief> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<jordy240> sebsebseb, i heard that for suspend mode to work in ubuntu, you need to have twice the swap space than ram. how can i shrink ubuntu(ext4)? i tried doing it from gparted live cd but gparted said that it cant shrink ubuntu because it cant read its superblock or something.
<sebsebseb> ascheel: sure  editing  sources.lst  the old way and then doing it or whatever.  However  if you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 be warned,  you may bump into issues, many people did.
<DasEi2> donnybrasco: dpkg -L | grep nvid,  find the paketname, remove it
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  ascheel
<ubottu> ascheel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<unko> could someone please help me out for a little bit? my sound isn't working it says y system has no sound hardware it's using dummy outout at the moment... my audio device is: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<holly> altight, thanks. I've got this printer that SHOULD work perfectly with linux (according to the internet), but it thinks it's working (goes "job completed" after a minute), but the hardware doesn't actually do anything. Tried installing it on both serial ports, but nada. What do I try next?
<DasEi2> ascheel: call update-manager, also :
<DasEi2> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> holly: So what do you want help with if anything?
<finsyourfriend> I want a dedicated Linux box: I'm sick of Windows; I work on Windows machines all day as a PC technician.
<ascheel> sebsebseb, that details instructions for upgrading using gnome.  I'm upgrading from the CLI on a headless machine
<holly> making the printer go would be wonderful, thanks
<sebsebseb> holly: oh printers hmm
<donnybrasco> dasei2: thanks, do you know how to find the packetname?
<holly> I don't even understand what it's not
<holly> *why, not what
<ascheel> ah ha!  found it.  sudo do-release-upgrdae
<sebsebseb> holly: ok  you put 9.10 on yes?
<DasEi2> donnybrasco: dpkg -L | grep nvid                                       ,  find the paketname, remove it
<ascheel> bah...  sudo do-release-upgrade
<holly> no, I've got jaunty
<zopiac> when playing swf files with Gnash (offline) the video lags behind the sound. is there a fix?
<sebsebseb> holly: oh ok good in a way, because   someone  upgraded since  some  release quite a while ago,  all the way up untill 9.10,  and then the printer woudn't work, but in previous releases it did
<DasEi2> donnybrasco: dpkg -l | grep nvid                                       ,  find the paketname, remove it*
<gigasoft_> s
<holly> so, tick one possibility off the infinite list :P
<jordy240> i heard that for suspend mode to work in ubuntu, you need to have twice the swap space than ram. how can i shrink ubuntu(ext4)? i tried doing it from gparted live cd but gparted said that it cant shrink ubuntu because it cant read its superblock or something.
<jrib> jordy240: you don't need twice, you just need equal
<koshari> finsyourfriend whats stopping you?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  When I run jockey, I get this: http://pastebin.com/f192d9c94 -- I have python-xkit installed (which contains /usr/share/pyshared/XKit/xutils.py) what gives?
<donnybrasco> dasei2: I don't understand
<jonaskoelker> how do I make jockey-gtk work?
<DasEi2> typo above (l<>L)
<jrib> jonaskoelker: have you done anything with python...
<sebsebseb> holly: oh Ubuntu is pretty great if  all the hardware you want to use works, if not you  have to configure it which can be a bit annoying for new users,  however  I haven't used it myself, but  the help pages for setting up a printer that the bot is about to give you, are probably quite good.
<jonaskoelker> jrib: yes, but what? ;-)
<sebsebseb> !cups |  holly
<ubottu> holly: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ascheel> I have a file server currently on 9.04 *desktop*.  Is it possible to upgrade to 9.10 *server* through the normal update process?
<jrib> jonaskoelker: well then you probably know why you have that error :)
<jonaskoelker> jrib: I have written some, installed some new versions, ...
<sebsebseb> holly: If you get stuck with any of the technical  details when trying to set it up, just say
<jrib> jonaskoelker: "installed some new versions"
<jordy240> jrib, and why can't ubuntu make it equial on install? instead of requiring me to have to do it?
<DasEi2> ascheel: first upgrade to desktop, then install server-kernel
<ascheel> DasEi2: thank you.  :)
<kain_> does anyone know of an equivalent for TeamViewer
<jonaskoelker> jrib: well, no, because ubuntu does some magic hack so I can't mess anything up by installing new versions, but I can't find the documentation that tells me what to do when the "make it work" breaks
<jrib> jordy240: it usually makes it at least equal to ram in my experience.  File a bug if it didn't
<jrib> jonaskoelker: what are you talking about exactly?  "magic hack"?
<finsyourfriend> Cash...I want to start from stratch, as in a whole new system. My wife and I recently had a baby...
<jonaskoelker> jrib: debian_defaults, I think
<gigasoft> a
<gigasoft> a
<jonaskoelker> jrib: but I'm just speculating
<jrib> jonaskoelker: how did you "install new versions"?
<holly> alright, thanks
<jonaskoelker> jrib: apt-get install python2.6
<sebsebseb> holly: np and good luck!
<jonaskoelker> jrib: or other versions
<jrib> jonaskoelker: did you do anything not involving apt or use repositories that are not official ubuntu ones?
<jonaskoelker> jrib: no
<jordy240> jrib, question: how can I move a partition from the left side of my ntfs parition to the right side?
<jrib> jordy240: erm, doubt you can do that
<jrib> jonaskoelker: python -c 'import sys; print sys.path'
<jordy240> jrib, ?? and hoiw come ext4 can't be shunk in gparted because it can't read it's 'superblock' or whatever? is there a fix for this?
<Typh> why do my mounted hard drives automatically take on ridiculous mount names?  Like "39f1ada0-6630-4eff-8fb8-06f061d6dcc4"? What is this number and what's the easiest way to override it?
<jrib> !label | Typh
<ubottu> Typh: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<jonaskoelker> jrib: see pm
<jrib> jonaskoelker: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<koshari> Typh that woul dbe meounted by uuid, you can use deviceid or dev
<jonaskoelker> jrib: pastebinit ok?
<jrib> jonaskoelker: sure
<jrib> Typh: if you set a device label, it should use the label
<jonaskoelker> http://pastebin.com/f6f6a59d6
<jrib> jonaskoelker: this is karmic?
<Typh> and if I restart, will it retain the device label?
<jonaskoelker> jrib: jaunty, but a few intrepid and karmic packages
<jrib> jonaskoelker: /why/?
<jrib> Typh: yes
<jonaskoelker> jrib: because I want to play nexuiz, so I want to install fglrx, so I want to install a really old x server, so I want to [etc.]
<jrib> jonaskoelker: mixing repositories isn't supported, it's likely to cause issues
<jonaskoelker> jrib: and I also want the latest and greatest, but whole-system upgrades always fun me over with ubuntu
<jonaskoelker> jrib: so is sticking to only one :->
<jrib> jonaskoelker: but that's supported, so you can report bugs and get them fixed for the future
<jonaskoelker> jrib: no, I can report bugs...
<jonaskoelker> jrib: oh well, some do get fixed
<jonaskoelker> jrib: also, I can't report "you're not fixing the bugs fast enough" as a bug
<jonaskoelker> jrib: but I can run older software that doesn't have the bug
<arghh2d2> somebody should change the ubuntu topic to read "dont go karmic unless you need certain hardware support"
<finsyourfriend> Oh, here's a big reason about a dedicated box: I use Buddi software to do my budgeting on the VM, and am unsure how to transfer the budget file (location) to a new install. It took me a day to fix all the errors when installing Buddi.
<Typh> Hmm, I can't seem to label one of my partitions. It's NTFS, if that matters
<jonaskoelker> jrib: also, shouldn't problems with mixing only happen if the dependencies are listed wrong, and isn't that a bug you can file in any case?
<jrib> jonaskoelker: but it makes it impossible, or at least a lot harder, to debug issues
<Typh> actually the doc page mentions another program for naming ntfs partitions :)
<zetheroo1> what does "Segmentation fault" mean?
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: means the program has a bug
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: it tried to access some memory it wasn't allowed to access
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: is it fixable?
<unko2> could someone please help me out for a little bit? my sound isn't working it says y system has no sound hardware it's using dummy outout at the moment... my audio device is: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: yes; file a bug report and someone will (eventually)
<jrib> jonaskoelker: anyway, the location of that library isn't in the default sys.path, so it must get added to sys.path at some point.  You'll have to read the source and see where that happens and why it fails
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: the next question you want answered is probably "is there a workaround I can use now?", right?
<sysRPL> hello
<nvme> anyone know what ISO releases are compatible with grub2 ?
<jonaskoelker> jrib: ...
<sysRPL> could someone help me please? i am using vmware player with a small debian linux distro. i have xfce installed, but when i startx my mouse isn't working. i've tried google, but can't find a way to get my mouse working
<jrib> jonaskoelker: ?
<sysRPL> any help would be appreciated
<sysRPL> ty
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: no actually I was hoping someone here could help me fix the issue
<mac9416> How can I turn off visualizations in MPlayer?
<jonaskoelker> jrib: I apt-get install <some version of python>, then jockey breaks and I have to go rummage through the source.  Is that a bug?
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: its a pretty common app too
<seidos> how can one see what file permissions are assigned to a directory?
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: which one is it?
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: sound-juicer
<jrib> jonaskoelker: you're using a mixed system.  Does the error occur if you bring your system up to date?
<fcuk112> seidos: ls -lart
<jonaskoelker> jrib: I'm not going to run that experiment
<seidos> fcuk112: thank you
<jrib> jonaskoelker: then yes, you have to rummage
<seidos> does one need to use sudo anytime they use chmod?
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: have you tried up- or downgrading sound-juicer to a different version?
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: I did a complete removal and reinstall ...
<Jamed> seidos: only if you chmod files, that dont belong to you
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: that's what I'd do, but I guess that's frowned upon by ubuntu...
<Jamed> seidos: more exact files on which you dont have write permission
<jonaskoelker> jrib: how do I install the XKit package ("package" in python's parlance) to /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/XKit/[etc.]?
<jonaskoelker> jrib: ... the proper ubuntu-sanctioned way?
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: I am going to do a purge in the Terminal ...
<solifugus> How can I make Ubuntu's spell checker use U.S. English instead of British?
<jrib> jonaskoelker: sigh... the proper way is to not run a mixed system.  Can you pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-xkit*?
<solifugus> Ubuntu's British English spell checking is severely annoying..
<sysRPL> could someone help me please? i am using vmware player with a small debian linux distro. i have xfce installed, but when i startx my mouse isn't working. i've tried google, but can't find a way to get my mouse working
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: purged and reinstalled ... still get Segmentation Fault
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: tried installing a different version?
<jordy240> hi
<solifugus> Are you all British or something?
<jordy240> I know have more swap space than ram. yet when I resume after suspend mode, my monitor remains black! please please someone help! thanks
<datz> Hi, I am using 9.10. On the log on screen I noticed a choice of booting to xwindows, as well as gnome. Is there a way to install KDE, so that it will also be an option, without removing gnome?
<sebsebseb> datz: yes
<RussellAlan> I'm having trouble activating my eth0 connection
<solifugus> Nobody knows how to make ubuntu's spell checker use U.S. English?
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: where do i get a different version from?
<RussellAlan> i did it the other day and it was so simple
<RussellAlan> im using kde
<sebsebseb> datz: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<keith_> I am having issues getting my ubuntu computer onto the internet. the computer sees the USB to ethernet adapter, I run ifconfig eth0 up and dhclient eth0 as root, and they run successfully. I can not ping google.com or connect to the internet at all. This connection has been tested on other devices and works.
<datz> sebsebseb: cool, any tutorials
<sebsebseb> datz: no need just run that command
<jonaskoelker> jrib: see pastebin links in pm
<datz> sebsebseb: ok, thanks. I will try it
<VCoolio> solifugus: change language settings I guess
<sysRPL> could someone help me please? i am using vmware player with a small debian linux distro. i have xfce installed, but when i startx my mouse isn't working. i've tried google, but can't find a way to get my mouse working
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: which release are you running? jaunty? karmic?
<jrib> jonaskoelker: the reason I ask you not to pm is so others can also help you
<sebsebseb> datz: apt-get and aptitude are similar, but  aptitude is meant to be better at dealing with dependencies so for big stuff it make sense
<jonaskoelker> jrib: fair enough
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: Karmic
<sebsebseb> datz: most of the time I would do apt-get
<jonaskoelker> http://pastebin.com/f39cad1b2 http://pastebin.com/f3ef4be39 http://pastebin.com/f8f12fd1 http://pastebin.com/f34f95250 http://pastebin.com/f590fd88
<sysRPL> sebsebseb: could you maybe help me?
<jrib> jonaskoelker: I also need to know the names of these files :)
<queso> I don't recall changing anything, but suddenly Gnome Do (which I use in Docky theme to manage my windows) has been acting strange and nearly unusable. Ordinarily clicking on an icon for a minimized window would open it up, but now the icon bounces and does nothing. Any idea why?
<jonaskoelker> /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-xkit.list /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-xkit.md5sums /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-xkit.postinst /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-xkit.preinst /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-xkit.prerm
<jordy240> I know have more swap space than ram. yet when I resume after suspend mode, my monitor remains black! please please someone help! thanks
<sebsebseb> sysRPL: not exactly, but well  VMware player hmm,  I  recommend Virtualbox since it's better than VMware player,  it is also useually what is recommended by people in here
<queso> (Incidentally, this began happening on two difference machines, both using Gnome Do in the same way, both using Jaunty.)
<sebsebseb> sysRPL: when it comes to virtualization
<jrib> jonaskoelker: try reinstalling the package or just rerun the .postinst
<sebsebseb> sysRPL: it can also   use VMDK files  without needing a vmx file
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: as root, edit /etc/apt/sources.list.  Copy everything, then paste a copy of that at the bottom of the file.  replace all instances of "karmic" with "jaunty" in what you just pasted.  Then apt-get update
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: then ... [hold on]
<sebsebseb> sysRPL: If you want USB support get it from the website, if you don't  then you can get the open source version from the Ubuntu repo
<jonaskoelker> jrib: will try
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: uhm ... I dunno about that
<Typh> One more question: why do I get asked to authenticate when I try to mount a HD? How can I turn this off
<zetheroo1> :)
<sebsebseb> sysRPL: there's #vmware for VMware product help and #vbox for Virtualbox  by the way
<unko> can someone please help me with my sound issue?
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: I don't know if i want to revert my sources list to jaunty
<jordy240> please? :(
<jonaskoelker> jrib: INFO: using unknown version '/usr/bin/python3.0' (debian_defaults not up-to-date?)
<jordy240> i would really like suspend mode to work
<jonaskoelker> jrib: happens during install --reinstall.  I think that's interesting :)
<jrib> jonaskoelker: I can guess why :)
<coastal> when you first install ubuntu does it assign the root pwd....because i don't have it
<jonaskoelker> jrib: so, how do I check whether "debian_defaults not up-to-date?", and what do I do about it?
<sebsebseb> Typh: it seems to be a feature of 9.10
<nullrend> coastal: you're supposed to use sudo
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: fair enough...
<jrib> jonaskoelker: don't run a mixed system and bring your system up to date...
<sebsebseb> Typh: not sure about turning off,  I think there may be something about that feature in  the release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Typh
<ubottu> Typh: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<mac9416> Is it possible to only install security updates, and save the hundreds of megabytes getting the latest gedit when the last one worked fine?
<sebsebseb> mac9416: the default repos are only security updates!
<Evanuz> hi i want to change the motd  but  every time i make a ssh connection it gets reset to the default  what can i do??
<Typh> Readin'. I'd be interesting to see some logic behind it, as I fail to see why having to authenticate to access internal drives makes any sense.
<mac9416> sebsebseb, let's just say I've modified them a bit. ;-) So, just disable all non-security repos?
<coastal> nullrenf, sudo: root: command not found
<sebsebseb> mac9416: Yeah I guess so  disable all, but the default, but how have you edited them?
<Jamed> coastal: root is not a command, what do you intend to do?
<coastal> hehe
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: ok I got RipOff working :) ... thanks for trying though
<mac9416> sebsebseb, just enabled a lot of third-party repos and so on.
<coastal> i don't have my password
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: yw
<coastal> root
<Jamed> coastal: you cant login as root, because the account is disabled by default
<sebsebseb> mac9416: third party repos such as?  be careful  with that, they can contain  malicious software or well slightly malicious software, bad debs yeah
<Typh> You don't have your own password?
<Jamed> coastal: if you want a root login you have to do a  sudo passwd root  and enter a password
<mac9416> sebsebseb, don't worry, things like VirtualBox and Medibuntu. And a few PPAs. Nothing unusual.
<grodius> hello friends, im trying to install mesa3d for karmic and i need some help...
<sebsebseb> mac9416: ok
<seidos> i'm concerned about security
<joshua6> while ubuntu is booting it shows the splash screen then goes to a blinking underscorce and it never boots.
<jonaskoelker> zetheroo1: and congrats on getting something working, btw! :)
<grodius> has anyone here gotten mesa3d running on ubuntu?
<Typh> joshua6: I'm just going from memory on the same problem, but does it work when you choose safe vga mode?
<emanux> how to disable empathy chat logs?
<zetheroo1> jonaskoelker: thanks .. sound-juicer has always worked flawlessly in the past .. but it had previously corrupted dpkg and seemed to have never fully recovered ...
<Hb_Kai> would it be more reliable installing ubunto netbook remix on a laptop rather than the usual OS they mail you a disc for?
<joshua6> Typh: how would I go about choosing that? not even the recovery mode boots
<Typh> I thought it was an option on boot. Like I said, going from memory so I might just confuse you more.
<Dougdoug4> Ok so I burned the Ubuntu iso
<seidos> i couldn't scp a file to a folder on a remote system, so i tried chmod 777 to give full access to the folder, but that wasn't necessary, since the folder was in the home directory on the remote system, so i deleted the folder and recreated it and it worked.  is this normal behavior?
<Dougdoug4> I put it on a dvd
<Dougdoug4> i put it in my blu-ray player
<Dougdoug4> and it didnt play
<FloodBot3> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshua6> Typh: give me a second let me see if I can find it
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Typh> My kingdom for itunes on Ubuntu
<Evanuz> hi i want to change the motd  but  every time i make a ssh connection it gets reset to the default  help!!!
<nyula> hi
<Hilikus> i updated my laptop which has UNR installed and now the screen brightness is jumping all the time. has anyone seen this problem?
<Dreamglider> im trying to compile WSPR on 8.10, ./configure runs fine but once i MAKE i get an error line 11 and 12 http://paste.ubuntu.com/322076/
<joshua6> Typh: and there is nothing in my /proc folder. is that a problem?
<Jamed> Hilikus: UNR with latest updates works fine here
<rance94> hey ppl i need vmware for linux so i can run windows xp or vista from ubuntu can anybody help me???
<jrib> !virtualizers | rance94
<ubottu> rance94: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jrib> rance94: personally, I would recommend using virtualbox
<jrib> !virtualbox > rance94
<ubottu> rance94, please see my private message
<blackstar> having trouble with audio its only working out of one speaker
<rance94> jrib where would i go to get vmware plz pm me
<blackstar> any ideas
<enovativ> i need to "check" the "universe repositories"
<enovativ> how do i do that
<enovativ> i clicked on 'System' and 'Administration'
<enovativ> and
<jrib> !vmware > rance94
<ubottu> rance94, please see my private message
<dorcas> @vadi-new
<thiebaude> enovativ, software sources
<rance94> o ok lol
<enovativ> 'Software Sources'
<enovativ> and i didn't see "universe repositories"
<enovativ> i see tabs for 'ubuntu software' and ' third-party software'
<holly> hello?
<Taim> yo.
<Ircster20> Alguém de Portugal à procura de emprego?
<thiebaude> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kmyst> anybody ever see dvd media that the total contents are huge...like 40G?
<enovativ> can anyone help...trying to find 'universe repositories'
<enovativ> trying to install some software
<Ashfire908> Hi, in evolution, I can't load the 601th message in imap. (I can only get 600 messages in a folder).
<Ashfire908> kmyst, What? A DVD can only hold 4.7GB (for a single-side, single layer disk).
<Ircster20> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xcat> i want to block all, and i do mean all, but port tcp on port 8118, can i do that?
<jonaskoelker> Ashfire908: obviously you haven't seen the new ten-sided DVDs ;-)
<Taim> enovativ: system -> adminstration -> Software Sources
<jonaskoelker> Ashfire908: they call it a dv d10
<jonaskoelker> ;)
<xjustyb11> xcat:  Check out iptables
<rance94> ahh can i go to add/remove or symnatic package manger and download the virtualbox jrib
<enovativ> Taim: i went to system , adminstration, software sources
<Ashfire908> xcat, I can give you the rules you need to make.
<enovativ> and i don't see it
<jrib> rance94: yes
<xjustyb11> xcat, You'll want to set the default policy to DENY.
<xcat> Ashfire908 ohh thanks
<rance94> wow much easier than the whole sudo apt-get lmao
<Jetsetlemming1> I just got a new hard drive in an external enclosure. It came unpartitioned and formatted, so I'm trying to set it up now using the Disk Utility. But when I try to create the file system (as NTFS), I get this error message: "Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot spawn 'mkntfs -f -L "640 Storage" /dev/sdd': Failed to execute child process "mkntfs" (No such file or directory)"
<Taim> enovativ: You should have "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)" checked?
<Ashfire908> xcat, yeah, part of what xjustyb11 said. Do you want this for incomming, outgoing, or both?
<jonaskoelker> Jetsetlemming1: it seems like you're missing some ntfs tools
<rance94> jrib there are like 12 different virtual boxes which one should i get???
<jonaskoelker> Jetsetlemming1: lemme' see if I can find out... [hold on]
<enovativ> Taim: thank you sir, it was right in front of my face.....thank you for making me pay attention to details
<Ashfire908> xcat, (i'm assuming this comupter is not forwarding packets.)
<xcat> Ashfire908 both
<jrib> rance94: virtualbox-ose
<rance94> k
<Taim> enovativ: Bah.  It's all good.  Glad to help.
<jonaskoelker> Jetsetlemming1: you probably want to install the ntfsprogs package
<Jetsetlemming1> How do I install it? Just sudo apt-get ntfsprogs ?
<enovativ> Taim: how long have you used ubuntu linux ?
<Taim> enovativ:.......a long time....
<rance94> jrib thx for the help cause i program in a few languages like c++ and i really have been wanting to use dev or vc++ u are great
<Taim> enovativ: Don't make me do math :)
<xcat> Ashfire908: my intention is to run a proxy as one user and block the main user from accessing anything but localhost proxy port.
<enovativ> Taim: lol
<enovativ> Taim: don't worry....lol
<unko> hey guys, can someone help me out? i need to reinstall my alsa drivers i think. i have no sound.. i have: 82801G audio
<gdiz> hello, I was wondering if any of you have used the deskbar app.  I sudo installed...but I'm not quite sure what to do now.
<g1er> is there a way to keep the term window on top? 9.04
<Ashfire908> xcat, wait, to be clear, you want only tcp 8118 allowed either in or out?
<jonaskoelker> g1er: yeah, open the window menu for the term window, select "always on top"
<jonaskoelker> g1er: (... if I understand your question)
<xcat> Ashfire908: right
<plustax> what is the deskbar app?
<Ashfire908> xcat, is this proxy actually a proxy? If so it will need to access web servers on tcp port 80.
<xcat> Ashfire908: actually you can even specify that for only localhost too.
<g1er> :/ i don't have a window menu.. just file, edit, view, term, help
<Enissay_> Hi guys, i cannot see my laptop in my local network from my PC both under Ubuntu 9.10... any idea please?
<enovativ> Taim: be right back...going to continue to try to install this parental control software
<jonaskoelker> g1er: hit alt-space
<xcat> Ashfire908: actually hmm it isn't port 8118: it is port 8080 i think. and yea- it is a http web proxy.
<jonaskoelker> g1er: or click the top-left icon in the window border
<Ashfire908> xcat, is it ok if i pm you?
<g1er> duh lol. thanks alot :)
<xcat> Ashfire908 yea sure
<RussellAlan> koh@koh-buntu:~$ sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb/conf.orig
<RussellAlan> mv: cannot move `/etc/samba/smb.conf' to `/etc/samba/smb/conf.orig': No such file or directory
<navegador> o:O
<navegador> pala verga
<navegador> y esta madre que pedo
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Taim> enovativ: good luck
<navegador> o.O
<jonaskoelker> RussellAlan: either mkdir /etc/samba/smb, or mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.orig
<navegador> wasa
<joshua6> I can't boot into UBuntu. it shows the splash screen then just a blinking underscroce
<joshua6> underscore*
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: interesting :)
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: try rebooting, then in grub add "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel command line
<Guest16886> Hey guys sorry to bother got a problem: WoW keeps freezing the comp whilst i'm playing for like 2-3-4 seconds then resumes play and it's kind of getting frustratung
<Guest16886> Frustrating*.
<mrXX> this is the second time my minimize, close, and restore button have disappeared
<mrXX> what is the command to get it back?
<jonaskoelker> mrXX: try metacity --replace &
<Jetsetlemming1> I'm looking up the info on ntsfprogs and can't figure out how to install it. The downloads listed on the linux-ntfs.org website are all to files named "kernal-module-ntsf-*somenumbers*-EL" with some variations. I dunno what I'm supposed to do with these.
<jonaskoelker> mrXX: do you still have the normal window title border?
<mrXX> metthanks jonaskoelker
<mrXX> ya now it has come back
<mrXX> why did it disappera?
<jonaskoelker> mrXX: yw :)
<jonaskoelker> mrXX: not sure
<jonaskoelker> mrXX: maybe your window manager crashed
<jonaskoelker> mrXX: were you running compiz?  metacity?
<mrXX> i run compiz
<RussellAlan> jonaskoelker:
<RussellAlan> koh@koh-buntu:/etc/samba/smb$ sudo mv /etc/samaba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.o rig
<RussellAlan> mv: cannot stat `/etc/samaba/smb.conf': No such file or directory
<rance94> i need some help with virtual box it says i have to boot from a cd or floppy wtf do i have to get a cd and boot it from that????
<jonaskoelker> RussellAlan: then I don't know---but there's a lot of context I didn't follow either
<TuxOtaku> anyone here use open-iscsi?
<Jamed> RussellAlan: theres a typo
<Jamed> RussellAlan: you wrote amaba
<jonaskoelker> rance94: you can probably give virtualbox a .iso-file and tell it to pretend it's a cd inserted in the (virtual) drive
<Jamed> *samaba
<jonaskoelker> Jamed: well spotted :)
<chetnick> is there any application that i could adjust and configure my webcam (logitech quickcam) in ubuntu?
<rance94> jonaskoelker how would i do that?? im srry if im sounding obnoxius lol
<joshua6> jonaskoelker: well its doing so fsck checks, but so far so good. what does that command do?
<jonaskoelker> rance94: you're not :)
<rance94> thx
<jonaskoelker> rance94: I can't recall off the top of my head, but hang on two secs
<rance94> jonaskoelker k
<Nayballz> Hey guys sorry to bother got a problem: WoW keeps freezing the comp whilst I'm playing for like 2-4 seconds then it resumes play it's kind of geting in the way, if anyone could link me forums that would point me into the right direction or know of what needs to be done to resolve this issue - Any help is much appreciated.
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: it does "instead of running the whole boot sequence, just boot into a bare shell"
<RussellAlan> Jamed: even with correct spelling, there is no smb.conf just a smb.conf.orig
<TuxOtaku> hey, so I've got two ubuntu machines, both running open-iscsi. and I can get the initiator to connect to the target, but there's no new device node created under /dev
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: so your system won't boot up into a user-friendly state, but at least it'll boot, so we have learned something
<Jamed> RussellAlan: maybe you already moved it?
<RussellAlan> yeah i suppose.
<RussellAlan> whats search cmd?
<jonaskoelker> rance94: so, you run virtualbox, select your virtual machine image, click on the CD/DVD-rom thing, select "ISO image file"
<Jamed> RussellAlan: you want to search files by name?
<joshua6> jonaskoelker: well I hate to disappoint but it just went blank. no boot
<rance94> k
<mizerydearia> I installed tightvnc server on a remote computer.  I am logged in via ssh.  I forgot the tightvnc password.  How can I remotely reset the password for vnc connections?  Is it possible?
<RussellAlan> well, do i need the smb.conf? i need to do sudo touch .../smb.conf next and sudo pico ..../smb.conf
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: that's interesting
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: try booting a different kernel version
<joshua6> jonaskoelker: I'm glad one of us finds it interesting. and I have no others to choose from
<greezmunkey> RussellAlan, you can search, but you can always look at /home/(your username)/.bash_history to see what command you issued!
<d5dx> did it say no grub found?
<Jeruvy> mizerydearia: if you can log in locally, then you can change it.
<joshua6> just the current one and a rescue mode
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: ;)
<RussellAlan> gedit /home/koh/.bash
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: then... uhh... install a dif... uh... hmm...
<RussellAlan> woops not bash =D
<mizerydearia> Jeruvy, I do not have local access. =/
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: do you have a live cd?
<justfil> hi there, the question I'm about to ask is not Ubuntu related but I guess some of you may know its answer. Is there a way to normalize a CRT monitor's settings so the edges of the screen wont be distorted in any way. Just like a LCD monitor, which picture fits perfectly into the monitor frame?
<joshua6> jonaskoelker: well non of my ubuntu live cds dating back to 8.10 fully boot. the only thing I have is a puppy linux live cd
<rance94> jonaskoelker what do i have to put on the iso ??
<jonaskoelker> rance94: the cd you wanted to boot from
<xjustyb11> justfil, look for a pin cushion option
<frankschill> hey quick question.....how do i had more windows onto my droid...i only have three now..i heard u can download and application for up to 5?
<RussellAlan> this is lame
<jonaskoelker> is there a way to do a command-line dist-ugrade?
<RussellAlan> whats command to remove app?
<frankschill> anyone know how to open up more droid windows?
<jonaskoelker> RussellAlan: apt-get remove <app>
<RussellAlan> thought so.
<RussellAlan> k, im going to start this process over.
<joshua6> jonaskoelker: and I can get into a shell using my 9.10 alternet cd rescue boot option
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: that'll do
<i_is_broke> trying to set up a server with both the 9.04 and the 9.10 server and when formating the drive the computer locks up..keyboard lights flashing.
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: then from there, chroot onto your real installation and install some version of linux-image-<something>
<mizerydearia> How do I restart tightvnc/vnc server/daemon from shell? I don't see any /etc/init.d/* entries.
<rance94> jonaskoelker lol im srry but i cant get it to work im about to look on youtube because i cant figure it out
<chetnick> best torrent client for ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> rance94: well, exactly what are you trying to do?
<fcuk112> chetnick: deluge
<Jamed> !best | chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<justfil> xjustb11, what exactly is this 'pin cushion option' and how can I find it?
<jonaskoelker> chetnick: according to whose taste?
<chetnick> jonaskoelker: majority?
<jonaskoelker> emacs
<jonaskoelker> ;-)
<joshua6> jonaskoelker: and my /proc folder is empty. is that a problem?
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: that doesn't sound right...
<rance94> jonaskoelker im trying to run windows 7 lol in virtualbox ose
<RussellAlan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322095/ jonaskoelker
<jonaskoelker> rance94: and you have a windows 7 cd?
<joshua6> jonaskoelker: yeah. but good news it just booted up into my normal ubuntu for some weird reason. what is suppose to be in the /proc
<rance94> no like physically cd
<rance94> like a real cd rom
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: a lot of virtual files which reflect bits and pieces of the kernel state
<archet45> would anyone have a tip for a noob that can't get mp3's to play via amarok on karmic koala?
<fritzophrenic> I downloaded a full desktop CD, hoping to install Ubuntu on one machine, and I'd also like to upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic on another. I was hoping to be able to do the upgrade without doing another 6-hour eat-all-my-bandwidth download, but the upgrade instructions mention the "alternate" CD. Is my cause hopeless?
<wolf23> help please
<rance94> jonaskoelker like a real cd rom??
<chetnick> fcuk112: thanks, i was looking for something like that.
<Jamed> archet45: is your sound working?
<jonaskoelker> rance94: if you're asking me, the answer is either I don't know or I don't understand what you're asking me about
<archet45> Jamed,  nvm, i uninstalled "ubuntu restricted extras" and installed "kbuntu restricted extras" and it now works
<joshua6> jonaskoelker: well is there a way to fi that now that I booted normally? and hopefully prevent this problem
<jonaskoelker> rance94: you have a piece of plastic with windows 7 on it?
<rance94> jonaskoelker no i do not
<jonaskoelker> joshua6: probably---something like 'mount -t proc /proc' or something, I'm not sure
<wolf23> can anyone help please, is there a way to make my keyboard buttons typing with sound?
<jonaskoelker> rance94: fair enough; what do you have then?
<rj1> im looking for something that will work like the Vista Volume control. (allow me to set the volume for individual applications)
<fritzophrenic> can I use a normal "Live CD" to upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic somehow? I cannot find instructions beyond "put in the alternate CD and click the upgrade button" which doesn't work (no such option)
<jonaskoelker> fritzophrenic: you can upgrade over the net
<syazdani> hi room: I am debugging my suspend/resume issue (bug 417599), and I think the problem is with the video quirks in acpi. I'm trying to edit my hal files so the quirks are disabled, but I don't speak hal, can someone help me?
<joshua6> jonaskoelker: there is stuff in there now, without doing the command. so is the image thingy I'm on stable? I think its 14-31
<jonaskoelker> fritzophrenic: will that work for you?
<rance94> jonaskoelker i dont have anything i only have virtual box ose i didnt know u had to have the cd srry
<fritzophrenic> I suppose it will have to, if that's the only option. But the download takes 6 hours and I don't want to do that again seeing as how I already have a perfectly good install CD :-(
<jonaskoelker> rance94: well, we (ubuntu) can't really distribute microsoft's software...
<jonaskoelker> rance94: so go purchase a cd on the pirate bay
<jonaskoelker> oops, I mean...
<gabriel> join
<Googolbyte> How do I mount a USB drive that shows up in computer but doesnt autoopen?
<rance94> jonaskoelker lol
<rj1> double click on it Googolbyte
<rance94> jonaskoelker ill brb
<wolf23> Helpers, any idea how to activate sounds on keyboard buttons when typing? thanx
<gabriel> enjoy
<Googolbyte> rj1, I have about 3000 times but does nothing :(
<rj1> does it ive you an error googolbyte?
<rj1> are you sure its not already mounted?
<jonaskoelker> fritzophrenic: ah, you have the karmic cd?
<Googolbyte> rj1, No, nothing?
<fritzophrenic> yes
<jonaskoelker> fritzophrenic: then there is some way to say "look for packages on the CD rather than the net", but I can't recall them off the top o' my head
<rj1> jonaskoelker see if theres a distributor near you
<rj1> ooh
<rj1> wait
<jonaskoelker> rj1: huh?
<rj1> I know
<rj1> fritzophrenic:
<rj1> fritzophrenic: put in the cd
<rj1> and add it as a package source
<rj1> when you put in the cd
<rj1> it should allow you to add it
<cwraig> hi all how do i get the scroll wheel to rotate my desktop again in 9.10
<rj1> install compiz manager
<cwraig> rj1, sorry not rotate but just change desktops
<rj1> install compiz manager
<cwraig> rj1, ok thanks ill check it out
<leaf-sheep> !compiz | cwraig
<ubottu> cwraig: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<enovativ> i need help with a installation that i am working on
<rance94> jonaskoelker dang i dont have a windows cd
<enovativ> i am trying to install webcontentcontrol
<Googolbyte> rj1, if I right click it I get options to open with gedit, open with other... safely remove etc...
<rj1> cwraig: Package compizconfig-settings-manager
<enovativ> and i got the following :   http://pastebin.com/m5f49247d
<jonaskoelker> rance94: better stick to free software then, eh? ;-)
<enovativ> can someone please help
<rj1> im looking for something that will work like the Vista Volume control. (allow me to set the volume for individual applications)
<rance94> yeah soo could i use vbox to run a diff form of linux?????
<jonaskoelker> rance94: yep
<rance94> jonaskoelker will i need a iso to do it or what
<mizerydearia> How do I configure vnc password for gdm/tightvnc?
<fcuk112> rance94: you can download different versions of linux from www.linuxtracker.org
<jonaskoelker> rance94: some kind of installation media; iso is probably easiest
<jonaskoelker> rance94: or you can use floppies :->
<cwraig> rj1, in 9.10 it does it by deault, if you right click on the sound volume thing and hit preferences and the the applications tab
<drink_sti> when i use wubi-installer i get this error - OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso'
<rj1> not on 9.10 ;)
<rj1> Im on 8.10
<drink_sti> what does it mean?
<rance94> linuxtracker.org so i have to download and burn it to an iso
<rj1> Ill just upgrade instead thanks
<rj1> drinksti dont use wubi
<fcuk112> rance94: no you download the iso files.
<rj1> or run wubi as administrator
<rance94> ahh
<rance94> ok
<rance94> fcuk112 do u know assembly language
<cwraig> rj1, if you install the pulse audio manager you may get it, i cannot remember if 8.10 had pulse audio ornet
<rj1> ...9.10 doesnt use pulse audio
<rj1> it uses alsa-mixer
<rance94> can i program with assembly in notepad anybody????
<seidos> i can't enter directory lost+found, is this normal behavior?
<Jamed> seidos: yes
<archet45> is there some sort of package that will enable the extra shortcut keys on my keyboard work with ubuntu and other linux apps?
<enovativ> i am trying to install webcontentcontrol
<enovativ> and i got the following :   http://pastebin.com/m5f49247d
<seidos> what's the folder lost+found for?
<enovativ> can someone please help
<justfil> I forgot the password of some app I've entered a while. How can I reset it?
<rj1> archet45 they do work just press the relevant keys
<UdontKnow> rance94: if you're asking that, you need an assembly book to get started
<justfil> without resetting the keyring globally, just for this app
<Jamed> seidos: i thinks its for ext3's journaling
<seidos> Jamed: thank you
<Jamed> seidos: np :)
<rance94> yeah lol i want to start asm but not sure where or how
<rj1> enovativ check your dependencies
<rj1> rance94...dont do asm
<rj1> just dont
<git__> hi
<enovativ> rj1: where do i check my dependencies
<cwraig> rj1, this may help you http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/10/adjust-volume-of-individual-applications-with-pulseaudio/
<losha> seidos: actually, it's for files which get orphaned due to corruptions in the filesystem. When fsck fixes the filesystem, files which don't seem to belong anywhere get put in lost+found as a last resort...
<rj1> ya but....pulse audio is supposed to be much worse than alsa enovativ check the readme
<rance94> rj1 k well im using python mostly now and im stuck i want to make something like a bot but i am lost
<enovativ> rj1: thanks
<cwraig> rj1, im on 9.10 and the pulse audio packages were installed by default
<Doorman352> rance94: You need a compiler to write in assembly
<rance94> doorman352 where could i get one
<rj1> rance94...no do NOT go to assembly. Go to C see if you like that
<xjustyb11> seidos, lost+found is where Linux places information that was lost due to some file system error.  Think of it as CHK files from Window's CHKDSK utility.
<archet45> rj1, i can't get the media keys to work with any media application
<SodaPhish> Doorman352, actually, no, you need a compiler to make your assembler run
<fritzophrenic> ugh, I tried unchecking every option regarding the internet in the upgrade manager, and disconnecting from the internet, with the CD ROM listed as a source and checked, and the CD in the drive, but it STILL tries accessing the internet for the upgrade
<archet45> rj1, specifically amarok and vlc
<rj1> rance94 assembly is WAYYY more hardcore
<Jamed> losha: oh... thanks for the info
<SodaPhish> rance94, there are several in Linux -- look at as
<SodaPhish> it should be available if you do `apt-get install as`
<Doorman352> SodaPhish: Correct.
<rance94> ahhh there arent any compilers for linux o and i know c++
<Hamsterdam> I'm new to linux and having a really basic problem - trying to run 9.10 and it only runs for about one minute and then freezes completely. thought it might be a hardware problem (it happens when I run ubuntu from a live disc) but windows runs fine
<rj1> yes there are
<rj1> gcc
<rj1> or g++
<Doorman352> rance94: what processor you going to write for?
<SodaPhish> err, not in as, gcc
<xcat> does naybody know of a public secure dns server i can connect to? does opendns offer secure dns?
<rj1> hamsterdam what exactly happens
<fritzophrenic> the CD drive spins a lot like it's trying to do something but then it stops spinning and a download progress bar shows up with a transfer rate and download time
<cyberhacker> un asesor para java en cuestion de multimedia
<rance94> processor?? lol i have a dell laptop running ubuntu
<rj1> archet45: try editing the hotkeys in their configuration files
<Hamsterdam> the screen just freezes
<rj1> rance94....just stick to C++
<SodaPhish> rance94, so, your compile target is i686 probably
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<rj1> Assembler is processor specific
<rj1> Hamsterdam check the disk for errors from the livecd menu
<SodaPhish> rj1, yes, but generally if you're coding on a dell laptop, you can learn i386 asm and go from there
<rance94> hey how do i get to the compiler from my desktop
<SodaPhish> your processor specific bits are extensions
<Doorman352> rance94: assembly is based on a specific processors registers and commands, go for i higher level language like C
<SodaPhish> rance94, you open a shell, and you can run gcc from there.
<jonaskoelker> rance94: open a terminal, run gcc
<git__> can ubuntu read exFAT (FAT64)?
<rance94> ahhh
<Hamsterdam> rj1, thanks, but where do I look? like I said, I'm really new :(
<sumeetbali> If anyone has any experience hackintosh please pm me..Thanks
<SodaPhish> git__, probably
<git__> what filesystem does external USB 1TB use?
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, I do...
<SodaPhish> git__, probably fat32/vfat
<jonaskoelker> git__: probably fat
<jonaskoelker> git__: maybe ntfs
<IdleOne> !illegal > sumeetbali
<wolf23> can anyone help please, is there a way to make my keyboard buttons typing with sound?
<ubottu> sumeetbali, please see my private message
<rance94> well how do i run it srry im new to ubuntu im not trying to sound stupid
<sumeetbali> SodaPhish, you do omg thanks can i pm you
<losha> rance94: I agree with Doorman352. Almost nobody writes in assembler any more, it's too low level. Are you sure your time wouldn't be better spent doing something else?
<jonaskoelker> git__: there are programs which can find out for you
<rj1> hamsterdam when you put the cd in it will give you a menu
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, sure.
<rj1> thats where you select install
<Hamsterdam> right
<rj1> instead of install there should be an option
<SodaPhish> losha, totally not true.  there are a TON of ppl who write in assembler.
<rj1> to check cd
<rance94> losha yeah lol im using python and c++ now
<jonaskoelker> rance94: run which?  The C compiler?
<jonaskoelker> rance94: or c++?
<rance94> anyone i have both but dont know how to get to them
<eigenman> is there an easy way to change the hal settings without rebooting the machine? I want to disable the power_management.quirks, but I can't figure out how.
<rj1> Hamsterdam its the menu BEFORE the desktop loads
<Hamsterdam> ok, checking the disk now
<git__> i can't store a 20GB virtual image in a vfat partition
<git__> bummer
<Doorman352> rance94: Here's your compiler...... http://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/assemblers.shtml
<rj1> rance94 look for make tutorials
<rj1> for C++
<rance94> jonaskoelker i have both i doesnt matter how do i get to it??
<rj1> make and gcc tutorials
<rance94> i have the compilers
<rance94> i just dont know how to get to them
<jonaskoelker> rance94: gcc foo.c
<rj1> ........assembly doesnt HAVE compilers
<wolf23> rj1: any idea dude, if there is a way to when i am typing on keyboard but with sound?
<jonaskoelker> rance94: or g++ foo.cpp
<rj1> Assembly has assemblers
<rj1> wolf23: nope
<rance94> g++ is what i have im trying to get to a c++ or my c compiler not assembley
<jonaskoelker> rance94: g++ is a c++ compiler
<rance94> wait i have g++ and gcc
<enovativ> rj1: thanks for making me read the README.....i missed everything
<losha> SodaPhish: if you say so. I don't see many job listings on craigslist for assembly language programmers...
<rance94> jonaskoelker how do i get to g++ compiler
<wrgb> rance94: this is the ubuntu support channel, try one of the channels about programming
<Hamsterdam> I thought it might be a hardware issue but windows runs fine on the same machine
<jonaskoelker> rance94: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<rj1> rance94: sudo apt-get g++
<mrXX> is anyone using cairo and dnd2share?
<rance94> rj1 i already have it
<jonaskoelker> rance94: then type g++ my-file.cpp
<Ironicus> whats the main difference between mandriva and ubuntu?
<microlith> losha: generally you won't, people who do that tend to not need to look on craigslist
<jonaskoelker> where my-file.cpp is the c++-file you want compiled
<Doorman352> rj1: We compiled source code written in assembly language hundreds of years ago....
<rj1> then rance94: http://www.cs.bu.edu/fac/gkollios/cs113/Usingg++.html
<Ironicus> mandriva seems more beautiful, but is it as good as ubuntu?
<rj1> Doorman352: no you didnt you used an assembler to translate assembly
<losha> microlith: seems like a good argument for my point about them being rare these days....
<jonaskoelker> Ironicus: I think you might get a biased answer in here ;-)
<rance94> jonaskoelker lol no such file or directory so i guess i make one and enter that
<Ironicus> hehe
<jonaskoelker> rance94: well, depends on what you want to do
<rj1> Doorman352: into binary
<rance94> i want to write code like in the dev compiler
<microlith> losha: mostly because the only people who need to do it are people porting to new architectures or doing work in super small microcontrollers
<SodaPhish> losha, that's because there aren't many jobs that are EXCLUSIVELY assembler related
<jonaskoelker> rance94: if you just want to code up some random c++, yeah, just go ahead
<Ironicus> but I often hear about tools in ubuntu. I am a programmer, what are those tools for me
<rance94> in notepad
<rj1> Ironicus emacs/gedit/vim and g++/gcc
<jonaskoelker> rance94: or vi or emacs :D
<losha> Hamsterdam: try a different release e.g. 8.04. Or maybe a different distro....
<xcat> does anybody know what i would install to get ubuntu base install to detect the right  resolution on a system after i've installed an x server?
<jonaskoelker> Ironicus: emacs/vi, gcc, gdb, gprof, valgrind, ...
<Doorman352> rj1: I'll bow to your obvious expertise, what do I know anyway.
<rj1> Doorman352: more than I do but terminology does change ;)
<rance94> omfg lol i hate this i want a compiler like dev but for linux do they have a compiler like that or not?
<Ironicus> but how those toos can motivate me to use linux instead of windows for developpemet?
<jonaskoelker> I hear someone implemented a C compiler in elisp :->
<Ironicus> those tool*
<rj1> rance94: FINE just use eclipse!
<rance94> rj1 lol srry k
<jonaskoelker> Ironicus: because they're better :)
<Hamsterdam> Thanks all! I'll burn some discs and see where that leaves me
<jonaskoelker> Ironicus: and as a programmer, you know important it is to have the best possible tools :)
<rance94> rj1 didnt mean to say it like that it came out kinda mean lolz srry jonaskoelker
<rj1> rance94 all of us answered your question multiple times, I am sorry that I lost my patience though
<Ironicus> gedit doesn't seems better to anything lol
<jonaskoelker> rance94: oh, now I see.  I'm fine :)
<avgeneral> I have a problem: I lost sound after resuming from stand bye. I still see volume control. But still no sound
<losha> Ironicus: small companies like those tools because they're free and as good (if not better) than commercial offerings....
<rance94> rj1 yeah im sorry to ive been trying to do this before i can to the irc chat for a while and yeah well sorry
<Ironicus> and I tried to use codeblock yesterday, but «I wasn't able to build and run my code because I didn't have the oermission
<enovativ> i have this at the command line : Setting up gambas2-gb-form (2.8.2-1build1)
<enovativ> it has been sitting at this command for five minutes
<enovativ> and nothing else has happened.....
<enovativ> i did run ./configure as root
<enovativ> would that make any difference ?
<rj1> ....
<rj1> yes
<rj1> yes it would
<l43a2> loool
<rj1> you shouldnt have run it in root
<Jamed> enovativ: no, but you should not compile programms as root
<rj1> this is NOT vista
<l43a2> thats so funny
<l43a2> LOL
<i_is_broke> unless your planning on running it always in root.
<enovativ> rj1: lol
<l43a2> omfg
<l43a2> ;|
<FloodBot3> l43a2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<datz> sebsebseb: I got kubuntu installed, but networking doesn't seem to work.
<losha> enovativ: open a new terminal and run ps ax to see what your system is doing....
<avgeneral> I have a question, how do I regain audio after resuming from standby
<l43a2> run rm -rf /
<Ironicus> I don't understand why you pay for some mandriva
<rj1> avgeneral: a better question is why do you LOSE audio after resuming from standby
<fcuk112> !ops | l43a2
<ubottu> l43a2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rj1> try restarting your audio manager(terminology?)
<sebsebseb> fcuk112: I was going to do that
<losha> l43a2: Please don't do that. Some newbie may not realise you're joking....
<datz> sebsebseb: could there be a problem if I have a manual IP address in gnome
<datz> and then switch to KED
<sebsebseb> datz: I don't know you could try #kubuntu
<l43a2> well then they dont belong here if they dont no what basic cmds r :P
<enovativ> rj1: could i rerun the ./configure ?
<rance94> hey um doorman352 how do i get to the assembler i got nasm and i need some help
<datz> sebsebseb: ok
<shadoukun> Okay, I need help getting the 9300M GS in my Sony Z to work, can someone help?
<rj1> enovativ:  at this point I recommend scrapping your build and reinstalling ubuntu.
<rj1> enovativ:  but ya kill the terminal and try reruning configure
<ctmjr> l43a2: your right no one needs that kind of help you should leave
<enovativ> rj1: reinstalling ubuntu..... ? !    that drastic ?
<rj1> enovativ:  you DID use duso
<Doorman352> rance94: When I wrote code it was on windows machines many years ago, as for LINUX, you'd have to find the docs for whatever app you grabbed and see what they tell ya to do.
<rj1> enovativ:  sudo
<rance94> doorman352 how do i get to my assembler i cant find it do i use terminal or what i got nasm
<shadoukun> Okay, I need help getting the 9300M GS in my Sony Z to work, can someone help?
<rance94> doorman352 o ok
<losha> l43a2: this is a *support* channel. We oftenhelp newbies here...
<enovativ> rj1: yes i used sudo
<mrXX> anybody using dnd2share?
<rj1> rance94....type in man nasm
<l43a2> yea more newbs in here then in ##windows lol
<rj1> enovativ: kill the terminal and rerun configure
<enovativ> rj1: great, i will try that now.
<rance94> rji thx man ur great help
<sebsebseb> !troll |  l43a2
<ubottu> l43a2: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<shadoukun> :\
<jrtroberts> can anyone answer questions about repositories for me?
<rj1> !troll | l43a2
<spO> why does Karmic run 1080p movies slower than jaunty?
<rj1> jrtroberts: go for it
<Doorman352> rance94: According to the Ubuntu Forums, try reading the manual by typing this in terminal: man nasm
<rj1> spO: maybe you need a different type of codec Doorman352: ninjad
<jrtroberts> ok,,  I need to setup a private repository for my college's LUG  , the LTC LUG NUTS :)
<jrtroberts> but I do not really know now to do this..
<spO> rj1, i am using coreavc, what is doorman?
<rj1> spO: doorman is another user
<manoj> hi
<rance94> doorman352 ok i read it
<rj1> spO: follow the media install guide on the ubuntu forums spO
<jrtroberts> I have seen the apt-mirror and apt-cacher options
<rance94> doorman352 so do i write asm in notepad cause im lost
<Doorman352> rance94: This is the only helpful comment for nasm, I could find in the forums: "I don't use nasm, but from what I have read you use a text editor to write the code then pass it on to nasm."
<jrtroberts> but my college may not have the bandwidth for the apt-cacher (the IT department has limited ftp downloading to almost nothing)
<avgeneral> yes sry about that rj1
<rj1> spO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<datz> sebsebseb: #kubuntu doesn't seem to have anyone awake.... :(
<rj1> avgeneral: did it work?
<losha> jrtroberts: does this help? http://www.ghacks.net/2009/09/12/create-your-own-mobile-ubuntu-repository-with-aptoncd/
<Doorman352> rance94: Also this link looks useful: http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2008/02/13/programming-language-%E2%80%93-nasm-assembly-language-in-linux/
<avgeneral> rj1, how do i restart it?
<shadoukun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329782
<datz> it's always crackin' in #ubuntu
<shadoukun> So no one can help me with this? :(
<inertial> rance94: are you looking to learn programming? someone told you to start with assembler??
<rj1> avgeneral: crud crud...I THINK your using pulse audio?
<sebsebseb> datz: busy you mean?
<avgeneral> rj1, if by karmic koala defaults then yes
<losha> rance94: note also that you can write a C program and ask gcc to show you the assembly language it creates. Great learning tool...
<spO> rj1, thanks
<datz> sebsebseb: where, here, or there?
<rj1> avgeneral: type in pulseaudio see if that works
<sebsebseb> datz: here
<rj1> spO no problem
<datz> sebsebseb: yep
<NightEyes1> I broke my sound. I wanted to get my mic to work on RecordMyDesktop so I insalled Jack Control from the repo and and did some messing around with it. Before I found out the sound went away I removed Jack control. It later came to me after messing with other settings that it may have been jack. I disconnected it from the server, but it crashed on me. It kept crashing on me installed and remved it a couple of times still no dice
<rance94> inertial well see i did use win xp and i know c++ and python but i want to learn asm and now i have linux and i dont know what to use to program in asm
<alex87> do many of you make money using linux?
<sebsebseb> datz: sure, but sometimes not that much going on
<avgeneral> rj1: Daemon already running. \n pa_pid_file_create() failed
<Doorman352> rj1: not to harp, but check the link I posted..... "Step 2. Compile .asm (source code) to .o (object)"
<datz> sebsebseb: true, the same old I assume
<sebsebseb> datz: the same old?
<pressman57> Has anyone else reported a seriously messed-up X in ubuntu . SIS onboard video, Logitech cordless mouse.
<rj1> Doorman352: doorman there is a difference between assembled and compiled languages :D
<jrtroberts> losha: that may work, I had seen that, but then does the server need any configuring to make it work.  or just the clients?
<inertial> rance94: what do you want to learn asm for? you only have to hand write it if you're writing system code and even then only small amounts
<Fezzler> WOW.  Upgraded last night.  Amazing.
<datz> sebsebseb: the same old sujects...just a guess..could be something new all the time ;)
<datz> subjects*
<Blue1> does anyone know how to make the pidin facebook plugin work?
<Blue1> pidgin
<sebsebseb> pressman57: well SIS graphics cards don't work  in Desktop Linux at all it seems, so I guess same thing for cordless mouse's
<rj1> avgeneral: that is weird. I recommend you post on the forums and wait for someone more skilled than I
<sebsebseb> Blue1: install it
<sebsebseb> Blue1: and then tools > plugins and enable it
<avgeneral> lol ok. thx anyways
<LordHawke13> Anyone know how to fix MIME entries?
<LordHawke13> I've a real unique problem. . .
<sebsebseb> pressman57: yep SIS don't support Linux :(  as far as I know and if I remember correctly
<pressman57> sebsebseb, well they work just fine in Gentoo. I'm talkin' an unusable system. It's an embarrassment.
<rance94> inertial well i heard it was really low level so it sounds interesting
<Blue1> sebsebseb: i have it installed and all that (there is nothing in tools/plugins) I get the error messages (unable to retrive buddlist)
<LordHawke13> My Guitar Pro tabs are recognized as "Guitar Pro Tableture" but the MIME entry is "audio/" I don't know how to fix that. . . Please help.
<rj1> rance94 have you taken a course in programming? (any courses at all, being absolutely serious here)
<inertial> rance94: i'd suggest getting a development board for a microcontroller and learning the assembler for it
<sebsebseb> pressman57: well  quite a few things that don't just work in Ubuntu,  will in another distro
<rance94> rj1 no lol im 15 and ive read books and youtube
<losha> jrtroberts: well the way the web page does it, you make a CD and then just insert it on any machine you want to install stuff on....
<NightEyes1> to who ever needed info on MIME entries what exactly did you need did you check .htaccess
<Doorman352> rj1: Don't know if I could argue that nowadays, but back in my day, we compiled code....... Z80, 8080, 8086 era; been a looong time
<inertial> rance94: programming a microcontroller in assembler would be more satisfying because you can do more...
<NightEyes1> excuse me if I spelled that wrong
<LordHawke13> NightEyes1, What's htaccess?
<losha> Doorman352: heh, you're really old....
<pressman57> sebsebseb, they worked in three past versions of Ubuntu. Why won't they now?
<jrtroberts> losha  right, but I need a server since repositories can be several GB a cd may not work.
<LordHawke13> NightEyes1, or .htaccess?
<rance94> inertial well after i finish this program im writing in python ill try that
<sebsebseb> pressman57: ,because sometimes hardware that just worked in previous versions of Ubuntu, don't in  a later one
 * Doorman352 is older than dirt, I remember workin on systems with < 1K RAM
<luis_> For some reason my kubuntu laptop SD reader is not working, and it worked nicely like 5 hours ago!!! whats happening???
<LordHawke13> NightEyes1, I have a "audio/x-gtp" entry for Guitar Pro filetypes, but it's getting overridden by the "audio/" entry that I don't know how to fix. . .
<inertial> rance94: ok good luck :)
<LordHawke13> !.htaccess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htaccess
<NightEyes1> it's a file I used it to add a speacal 404 page to my site. you can access it in the main directory of your site if your using it for wesites
<Fretegi_2> got a cool question
<Bam_Bam> does cron run bash scripts with root permissions?
<Fretegi_2> how can i boot straight to a command prompt only in ubuntu hardy?
<rance94> inertial k thx
<LordHawke13> NightEyes1, Not webpages. MIME types. The computer's way of recognizing file contents. The kind denoted by the file extension. . .
<jrtroberts> Fretegi_2:  you might research run levels
<justfil> i forgot the name of the app that executes scheduled commands... what was it?
<losha> jrtroberts: well, I'm pretty sure you could adapt the process to run from disk instead of cdrom. You'll have to do a bit of digging on google for it though, as I've never done it myself...
<LordHawke13> Can anybody help me with this problem?
<Bam_Bam> justfil, cron
<justfil> Bam_Bam, yes, thank you
<Bam_Bam> does cron run bash scripts with root permissions?
<Fretegi_2> well on other distros you can edit the /etc/inittab file and adjust the run levels... not sure on ubuntu
<Jamed> Bam_Bam: only if you add the commands to roots crontab
<Bam_Bam> Ok, thanks
<NightEyes1> one time I was messing with the file and instead of PHP pages appearing they would download on a users computer I then found that it modified the MIME files
<taofd> How do I set compiz to focus apps that require attention even if they are located on other workspaces?
<lucascastro> can someone use ipp2p on ubuntu server ?
<NightEyes1> I removed it the lines of code that where responsible
<pressman57> sebsebseb, because of kernel size? Do I have to install a "retro-kernel" and all that entails, or do I re-build the source? What a pain in the ass.
<NightEyes1> that's why I mentioned it
<arvind_k> hi, i have a 100gb partition and have set it up as ext3...how do i make it writeable by me?
<LordHawke13> NightEyes1, Yeah. . . but this has nothing to do with webpages. . .
<Jamed> Fretegi_2: you can do that in ubuntu as well
<taofd> How do I set compiz to focus apps that require attention even if they are located on other workspaces?
<Fretegi_2> jamed, how so?
<NightEyes1> ok just thought I might throw that out there you weren't very specific
<Blue1> sebsebseb: there is no plugin setting for pidgin/facebook --
<xim_> I want a dual-monitor single video card that will play well with ubuntu (compiz willing),  is there any particular brand which would be likely to not cause me much stress to get working?
<Fretegi_2> i get a blank doc if i try to edit /etc/inittab
<Jamed> Fretegi_2: sudo nano /etc/inittab (ar whatever editor you prefer)
<Jamed> Fretegi_2: oh, strange
<sebsebseb> Blue1: you need to install the plugin for Facebook IM
<sebsebseb> Blue1: and then enable it in Pidgin
<Fretegi_2> lemme try again
<Bam_Bam> Jamed, it appears that the root account is used to run the /etc/cron.hourly scripts on the 9.10 server I have
<Fretegi_2> been using gedit
<Blue1> sebsebseb: installed but no way to enable - it just shows up in the list of accounts...
<carneades> hello, has anyone else had trouble getting sftp to work after installing openssh-server? ssh works great but sftp'ing to the machine fails
<saladfinger> hello, does anyone know the package to install for ubuntu to use .wmv files?
<sebsebseb> Blue1: yes it's an account
<sebsebseb> Blue1: you need to set the account up for it
<Jamed> Bam_Bam: since its in /etc i guess it is roots crontab
<carneades> saladfinger:ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bondy> vlc media player will play .wmv
<Blue1> sebsebseb: yes I've set the up but it still says unable to retrieve buddy list...
<Bam_Bam> Jamed, I just didn't know so I asked. 17 *    * * *   root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<jrtroberts> does anyone know how to edit the apt-mirror  /etc/apt/mirror.list file to add other repositories such as medibuntu? how do I get all the information I need to create an entry?
<lucascastro> do someone use ipp2p  on ubuntu ?
<Bam_Bam> lucascastro, are ssh tunnels a possibility for you?
<Fretegi_2> roberts, etc/init.d/ sound better?
<sebsebseb> Blue1: make sure username and password are correct, also which Ubuntu are you on?
<LordHawke13> Someone, please. I need help. . . I have a MIME type entry "audio/x-gtp" for GuitarPro files, "*.gtp *.gp2 *.gp3 *.gp4 *.gp5" But when I right click for properties, It says the type is "audio/" This error is overriding my settings. How can I fix this!?
<cam_> hello, i have created an USB disk creator on my thumbdrive. I selected the option "stored in the extetnded space". when booting, i create my own account, then System Administration Login Screen, i select this new account as default automatic login. When i shutdown, reboot, it'll autologin with the default "ubuntu" user .. any idea why ?
<Blue1> sebsebseb: they are correct - this is what I have installed -- ii  pidgin-faceboo 1.60-1.1       Facebook Chat plugin for Pidgin
<Blue1>   I am on ubuntu 9.10 (64 bit)
<wdouglas> Speaking of crontab I'm having trouble getting things to run from 6.5-14.. * 6.5-14 * * 1-5 cmd not working
<sebsebseb> Blue1: ok well as far as I know you can also use that plugin in Empathy
<cam_> (i'm on on 9.10 i386)
<rj1> Theres a FACEBOOK plugin for pidgin *GLEE*
<sebsebseb> rj1: Facebook IM yeah
<jrtroberts> Fretegi_2: what about the init.d file?
<Bam_Bam> How do I change the ubuntu OS timezone?
<Blue1> rj1: yes that's what I am trying to get to work - the pidgin/facebook plugin
<bondy> is it booting a live cd cam?
<qp_pq> is there a console where I get anti-aliased fonts ?
<rj1> bam_bam there should be a menu item under administration
<Fretegi_2> well just trying to find the ubuntu runlevels lol
<qp_pq> like the one in dreamlinux
<cam_> bondy: i booting a usb thumbdrive
<qp_pq> which I don't remember the name of
<jrtroberts> that is a GRUB booting option
<lucascastro> Bam_Bam: i'm talking about ipp2p blocks by firewall's
<arvind_k> hi, i have a 100gb partition and have set it up as ext3...how do i make it writeable by me?
<NightEyes1> If anyone knows how to get sound working again please tell me. I do accept PMs if neccary
<bondy> is the image a live cd though cam?
<mrXX> is there any software in ubuntu that does this - play the audio from my youtube playlist- ???
<qp_pq> is there a console where I get anti-aliased fonts ?
<Bam_Bam> rj1, I need a command line alternative
<Jamed> Fretegi_2: i just realized that there is no inittab anymore. i guess its because ubuntu uses upstart now
<filthynoob> wat
<Fretegi_2> ahh, gotcha, so how do i boot directly to a command terminal only then
<cam_> bondy: i used USB disk creator to create the thumb drive with persistent mode on
<losha> jrtroberts: look at 'man apt-mirror' for sample config lines....
<digitalfiz> is there a way to mount a ssh connection?
<rj1> bam_bam gimme a second
<Fretegi_2> dont want gnome loading, just right to a command prompt but not in any kind of recovery or safe mode
<Jamed> Fretegi_2: i have no idea sorry. i only know the inittab way
<xae8koo> My dhcp sercer isn't working
<Bam_Bam> freaky[t], there is always the recovery mode
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, sshfs works for me.
<digitalfiz> Ashfire908, ty :)
<Jordan_U> digitalfiz: sshfs
<Bam_Bam> Fretegi_2, , there is always the recovery mode
<xim_> I want a dual-monitor single video card that will play well with ubuntu (compiz willing),  is there any particular brand which would be likely to not cause me much stress to get working?  i know nvidia drivers are proprietary.  Is that bad?
<Bam_Bam> Fretegi_2, idk if there is a better option
<freaky[t]> Bam_Bam, ?
<Bam_Bam> sorry wrong nick
<rj1> bam_bam http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Timezone-in-Linux try this at your own risk
<qp_pq> is there a console where I get anti-aliased fonts ?
<Bam_Bam> rj1, I accept the risk
<Bam_Bam> thank you
 * Shazzamy 
<jrtroberts> Fretegi_2: have you tried CTRL+ALT+F1 at boot?
<Jordan_U> cam_: Did you enable persistence?
<LordHawke13> TTY1
<Fretegi_2> hmmmm... well its for running on a server, no need to waste resources on the gui, never need to work on it, can always load later if needed anyhow, thats the goal at least
<Fretegi_2> hadnt tried that roberts, i shall tho thanks
<plustax> I am trying to make a video of my desktop, but I want to use music coming from my songbird. I have jackd installed but it doesnt seem to be working. I am using gtk recordmydesktop
<plustax> can anyone help me?
<jrtroberts> did you install server or desktop?
<taofd> does karmic sync its clock to internet time? or is there a way to enable this without too much hassle?
<jrtroberts> since the last time I installed server it did not have a gui installed by default.
<Jamed> Fretegi_2: if you use jrtroberts way it will still start the GUI
<cam_> Jordan_U: yes
<xim_> taofd, it does it automatically
<LordHawke13> I'm lost. Can someone help me?
<Ashfire908> Fretegi_2, IF you want a no-gui server, install ubuntu server edition.
<taofd> xim_, oh it does? cool :)
<Fretegi_2> well currently its desktop, just trying to figure it out, should be the same yes?
<xim_> taofd, yeah you dont set the clock, just the timezone
<Jordan_U> cam_: How large is the flash drive?
<xim_> taofd, in fact, i wouldnt know how to sit it to an arbitarry time if i wanted to
<Fretegi_2> yea there is no need for the gui to run until i need it, and if i build it right that wont be often :)
<jrtroberts> I believe that server does not distribute with the desktop environment
<taofd> xim_, i mean, is it kept up to date though.. is it kept in sync?
<plustax> I am trying to make a video of my desktop, but I want to use music coming from my songbird. I have jackd installed but it doesnt seem to be working. I am using gtk recordmydesktop
<plustax> can anyone help me?
<jrtroberts> you have to install it with the apt-get
<digitalfiz> Ashfire908, ever use it with id_rsa files? i dont seem to see a way to in the help
<taofd> xim_, like windows and mac will occassionall ping an internet server to check time
<jrtroberts> at least that is how it was with 8.04
<cam_> my flash drive is 16GB; i installed ubuntu on a 2GB partition.
<Fretegi_2> i am running 8.04 actually
<jrtroberts> so try installing the server and that will cut out a lot of problems.
<cam_> Jordan_U: my flash drive is 16GB; i installed ubuntu on a 2GB partition.
<taofd> Fretegi_2, upgrade to karmic, you're missing out :)
<Jamed> Fretegi_2: i found something: edit DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<jrtroberts> right but you are using the desktop distro, no the server distro
<rynye> xim_: proprietary just means that the drivers are closed sourced. dual screen with nvidia cards is pretty ez on windows anyway. not too sure if it will work with linux. haven't tried that yet.
<eL_pSycHo> hi, im using karmic. and i have installed gnome and KDE. i would like to know if i can make cairo dock autostart in gnome but not in KDE. currently it autostarts on both. anyone know how?
<xim_> taofd, lol yeah, theres plenty of people using ubuntu, you can assume things like that work.  although i dont know anything about the actual sync algorithms
<Bam_Bam> Oh, I've got another question... How come sudo updatedb in my server returns command not found, even with the FindUtils package?
<Jamed> Fretegi_2: oh, hten ignore my last message
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, one sec
<Jamed> Fretegi_2: *then
<rj1> eL_psycho where did you set the startup
<taofd> xim_, thanks dude :)
<inertial> excuse my ignorance, but is it as easy to upgrade from an 'alternate' release than just the standard one?
<eL_pSycHo> rj1, in gnome.
<taofd> Anyone know how to set compiz (or gnome) to focus apps that require attention even if they are located on other workspaces?
<Jordan_U> cam_: For a 16 gig flash drive I would suggest a normal install, just use the standard installer and make sure you set grub to be installed to the flash drive rather than your internal drive
<plustax> I am trying to make a video of my desktop, but I want to use music coming from my songbird. I have jackd installed but it doesnt seem to be working. I am using gtk recordmydesktop
<rj1> ok there should be something called xcript. Just set it on that.
<plustax> I am trying to make a video of my desktop, but I want to use music coming from my songbird. I have jackd installed but it doesnt seem to be working. I am using gtk recordmydesktop
<Fretegi_2> thanks jamed, i would upgrade however i cannot, no graphix support that i am aware of
<FloodBot3> plustax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xim_> rynye, i know it will work with windows, but i also know computers that refuse to run ubuntu because of certain video cards (atleast >vga)
<rj1> el_psycho ignore what I said
<rj1> gimme a second
<eL_pSycHo> rj1, ok
<NightEyes1> xim: from my understanding even if they where closed source doesn't mean someone can't make opensource drivers that just so happen to work
<Fretegi_2> man i feel like an idiot, cant remember anything, whats the command to check version again? i only found my kernel
<jongjong> jongberg1: hello
<Jordan_U> cam_: There are disadvantages to a standard "persistent" install, for instance you can't upgrade the kernel
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, how are you useing ssh at the moment?
<digitalfiz> Ashfire908, yes i can ssh using a id_rsa just cant find the options in sshfs to do so
<init6> I encrypted a partition where my home directory is.  under 9.10 at boot i don't always type my password before the gui login screen appears and i can't login.  has anyone documented fixes for this problem?
<rj1> el_psycho try using the xsession script
<jrtroberts> Fretegi_2: try run level 3 or 4
<rj1> and then just starting that as a session
<Bam_Bam> Oh, I've got another question... How come sudo updatedb in my server returns command not found, even with the FindUtils package?
<rj1> then remove the gnome startup
<jrtroberts> 3 - Multiple users, command line (i.e., all-text mode) interface; the standard runlevel for most Linux-based server hardware.
<jrtroberts> 4 - User-definable
<digitalfiz> Ashfire908,  for ssh its -i id_rsa_file but sshfs doesnt seem to have that option
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, i don't think you need to tell it to use a key...
<digitalfiz> thats the only way to login to my server lol
<rj1> oh and eL_pSycHo try that at your own risk
<spirits-sight> anyone know the apt-get install ... for instaling lamp server all at once I know there is a package that does so?
<Billiard1> digitalfiz: i would think it would use the key in your ~/.ssh directory
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, when i use a key it's transparent...
<eL_pSycHo> rj1, so, start xsession, and then do what there?
<digitalfiz> its not a key its an identification method
<jongjong> spirits-sight: sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, whatever you want to call it...
<digitalfiz> i dont use a password i use id_rsa
<xae8koo> Support for collaborative applications (“tubes”). What is that?
<rj1> el_psycho im going to have to boot into linux real quick, you might want to consider asking someone else I might be confused XD
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, is the id_rsa file in your ~/.ssh directory?
<Fretegi_2> k think i found it, ill report back
<digitalfiz> Ashfire908, if it helps im on an amazon ec2 install of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> spirits-sight: sudo tasksel
<eL_pSycHo> rj1, hehe thanks. im gonna take a look at xsession.
<default> nick xcat
<rj1> eL_pSycHo: no wait xsession should work
<rj1> here
<spirits-sight> jongjong: OK do you know if its the same for the server edition ?  if so why would it say can't find package lamp-server
<rynye> xim: I only know of one video card which im running that will handle duel screens just fine. pretty, sure anyway. im running a geforce go 7400 if that helps any. it's a laptop card..so it runs on the slow side.
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, is the id_rsa file in your ~/.ssh directory?
<digitalfiz> Ashfire908, yes
<Billiard1> spirits-sight: i dont think there is a package lamp-server
<rj1> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/en/html/app-setup.html it wont look exactly the same so I am advising you to ask around the forums
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, and sshfs doesn't autouse the key/whatever?
<Billiard1> digitalfiz: does ssh use the key automatically ?
<Jordan_U> spirits-sight: There is no lamp package but there is a lamp "tak" in tasksel
<spirits-sight> Jordan_U: that the one how do you do this please
<Jordan_U> spirits-sight: sudo tasksel
<cam_> Jordan_U: so what should i do ?
<Jordan_U> cam_: For a 16 gig flash drive I would suggest a normal install, just use the standard installer and make sure you set grub to be installed to the flash drive rather than your internal drive
<digitalfiz> Billiard1, Ashfire908, i had to rename it to id_rsa for it to work
<Billiard1> digitalfiz: yeah that makes sense
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, that's normal.
<digitalfiz> Ashfire908, but now i get: read: Connection reset by peer
<arvind_k> hi, i have a 100gb partition and have set it up as ext3...how do i make it writeable by me?
<LordHawke13> Why would a filetype read as "audio/" when it has a MIME type entry in the database? "audio/x-gtp"
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, I'm totally clueless towards that.
<Jordan_U> cam_: To set where grub is installed click advanced when you get to this screen: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/9.10/9.jpg
<digitalfiz> Ashfire908,  well i wanted to specify the id_rsa because i have different id_rsa's depending on the host
<LordHawke13> !mime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime
<Ashfire908> digitalfiz, ah.
<LordHawke13> f***
<sumeetbali> has anyone used maconlinux?
<Ashfire908> LordHawke13, you mean fsck?
<Billiard1> digitalfiz: you may be able to have multiple keys in one id_rsa file
<digitalfiz> Billiard1, ah didnt think about that ill check it out thanks
<greezmunkey> Whoa, I didn't know Evolution could deal with GMail, and MS Exchange Web Access accounts! Zowie.
<Billiard1> digitalfiz: but im not positive
<LordHawke13> Ashfire908, I mean a lot of things. . . I'm stumped and I can't find any answers, anywhere.
<Roasted> hey guys - how can I check the md5 sum of an ISO cd I already made?
<Jordan_U> !md5 | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<vivid> sumeetbali, MOL has had almost no activity in over 3 years, you might want to search for another alternative
<LordHawke13> Roasted, MD5 the volume, then MD5 the ISO
<cam_> Jordan_U: the reason i went for a "live cd" was because of read/write made on the key which could alter the life of the thumbdrive ... what do u think about that ?
<sumeetbali> vivid,okay do you know of any others?
<kylo> hello
<Ashfire908> Roasted, I think i've md5sumed the device before and I think that works.
<webbb82> what is a good file search tool   ,,   like beagle or gnome--do   what are the best ones
<kylo> how do i decrypt my /home so i can install a differant distro
<LordHawke13> kylo, Goodbye. This room's fresh out of answers tonight. . .
<Roasted> lockhawke13 - well, yeah, but how do I check it on the CD... I already burned it. I have the md5 of the iso file but I wanted to make sure it matches on the CD.
<Roasted> lordhawk*
<Ashfire908> Roasted, sudo dd if=CDROM_DEVICE | md5sum
<Jordan_U> cam_: You are still writing just as much when you use persistant mode ( sometimes more because of having to do a copy on write for existing files )
<vivid> sumeetbali, i do not, however, most of mac os is open source, i would try to find open replacements for whatever it is youre trying to do
<LordHawke13> Pop it back in and md5 sum the mount point. Shouls work.
<Roasted> lordhawke13 - nope, it wont
<Ashfire908> Roasted, where CDROM_DEVICE is the cdrom device node.
<PhantomLink> is there a program i can use to broadcast my webcam from ubuntu?
<sumeetbali> vivid, thanks
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, what should the result of that be?
<dpreacher> what tool do you use to turn on wifi or detect if there is wifi in acer aspireone?
<dpreacher> using jaunty
<kylo> does anyone know how i could decrypt my ubuntu /home
<scott_ino2> PhantomLink, give me a sec yes
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, the md5sum thing? you should get the md5sum of the disk.
<scott_ino2> PhantomLink, gotta find it
<Jordan_U> dpreacher: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, I should match that to something that tells me that the disk burned correctly right?
<scott_ino2> PhantomLink, you know it should work via flash with justin.tv, ustream etc.. right?
<dpreacher> Jordan no. will try that. thanks
<PhantomLink> they're not picking up the cam
<PhantomLink> I'll use a windows VM
<PhantomLink> this cam is windows compatible
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, the md5sum should match the md5sum the iso should be.
<scott_ino2> PhantomLink, what cam?
<scott_ino2> PhantomLink, im pretty good with cams
<PhantomLink> logitech quickcam IM connect
<rance94> can somebody help me with using eclipse to program in c/c++ ??????????????????????????????
<PhantomLink> i used to use justin.tv but they changed their thing
<PhantomLink> :(
<kylo> how do i decrypt my /home so i can install a differant distro
<PhantomLink> it doesn't give me the "accept" button
<Ashfire908> rance94, not if you use that many question marks.
<scott_ino2> PhantomLink, yeah i actually noticed that they did tonight....
<Billiard1> rance94: what is the prob
<inveratulo> Does anyone else have problems with spammers from this channel?  I'm using pidgin
<rynye> PhantomLink: use netbeans?
<PhantomLink> maybe konqeror might work?
<PhantomLink> netbeans?
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, I just burned one, so I'll run that and see what it does...
<bondy> #quit
<rynye> PhantomLink: it's another ide that has c/c++ support.
<kylo> how do i decrypt my /home so i can install a differant distro
<scott_ino2> PhantomLink, check here: http://apiwiki.justin.tv/mediawiki/index.php/Linux_Broadcasting_API
<rance94> lol sorry ashfire lol got a little carried away haha im srry
<scott_ino2> stupid i know but... it's worth a shot
<PhantomLink> k
<scott_ino2> if you want justin.tv back
<scott_ino2> PhantomLink, there are other methods though depending on what you're trying to do
<PhantomLink> just broadcast video of my kitty to my friends
<PhantomLink> :D
<rance94> Billiard1 i needed some help with eclipse since i just downloaded it i need help on how to make a folder and where to start writing code
<benc1> which app can I use for simple 10 seconds screen capture movie?
<Mac8a> hi everyone
<Mac8a> I'm new around here
<scott_ino2> PhantomLink, im actually considering doing the same with my roomates dog
<inveratulo> rance94 why are you using eclipse?
<kylo> how do i decrypt my /home so i can install a differant distro
<scott_ino2> PhantomLink, perhaps zoneminder can do a broadcast?
<rance94> inveratulo because i was told it was good
<MenZa> kylo: You probably mean 'remove the encryption'.
<PhantomLink> zoneminder?
<Billiard1> rance94:  well ive never used eclipse, is there a new project button maybe? i could help you with codeblocks
<inveratulo> rance94 always question opinions :-P
<kylo> too many words, but yes, that is what i would like to do
<MenZa> kylo: I don't recall what encryption Ubuntu uses for its home partitions, but chances are you could find a package on whatever other distro you're installing that'll allow you to use it, without removing the encryption.
<rance94> inveratulo ok i will good advice
<Anony-Mouse> Hi, can any one tell me if network manager has been fixed so it can connect to cisco vpn or ssl vpn (openvpn) i need these to be able to leave windows
<Mac8a> In Crunch Bang (#!) how do I change the time to 12 hour format; is it a part of conky?
<NightEyes1> does anyone know how to fix a problem caused by Jack. It removed all my sound
<kylo> the problem is, i installed fedora over my ubuntu install using the same /home so when i goto login to fedora it tells me it cant create /home folders
<ChogyDan> rance94: I know a little eclipse
<rance94> chogydan ok well ill brb
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, The process seems to take a while...
<wdouglas> How do I get a cronjob to start at say 6:30 and run once a minute until 14:00?
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, how long is a while?
<greezmunkey> I just burned one, so I'll run that and see what it does...
<greezmunkey> oops
<webbb82> anyone in here use beagle or tracker or know of a good alternative
<ziggy_> what do you suggest i use for winrar files
<inveratulo> wdouglas, use crontab to kick off the script and handle the 1 minute waits with your script logic?
<ziggy_> can i use swine
<greezmunkey>  Ashfire908, I started a minute or two ago...
<ziggy_> Wine lol
<wxj> alias
<Mac8a> Is there a wiki or a man page or a website that tells how to change the time to 12 hour format?
<benc1> how can I capture a video of a window on my desktop?
<Anony-Mouse> anoyone know anything about getting VPNs working
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, checking the disk? is the disk still reading?
<greezmunkey>  Ashfire908, yes
<wdouglas> inveratulo: It looks like that's about the only way to get it going kinda sad about it.  Thanks
<greezmunkey>  Ashfire908, hold on, I think it's done.
<inveratulo> wdouglas, check out python, its great for little one off scripts like that
<spirits-sight> when doing tasksel it has option for basic ubuntu server <-- what is this exactly, I know what LAMP is but do I want this other thing or not?
<ziggy_> what does people suggest on unzipping winrar Files
<spO> how do i install the newer version of gcc?
<wdouglas> Alrighty, happier to use python anyway though it'll be calling perl, how dirty lol
<rj1> spO sudo apt-get install gcc
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, here's what I got back, what next? http://paste.ubuntu.com/312698/
<inveratulo> ziggy_ saying "winrar" is ambiguous.  what platform are you on and what is the file?  is it a .tar?  tar.gz? .tgz?
<rj1> should get you the latest in repository
<ChogyDan> spirits-sight: you can do a tasksel list or something to see the packages
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, uh...
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, let me try.
<rj1> ziggy_ you just need to install the appropriate package and arhive manager will do it for you
<spirits-sight> I did but it does not tell me what basic ubuntu server is?
<spO> rj1, i have version 4.4.1  , i want version 4.4.2 or 4.4.3  ,  apt-get doesn't do it
<ziggy_> i ziped it using winrar on a windows platform then transferd it to a linux ubuntu os the file format is rar
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, I think I understand the value of this, but how do I validate my results?
<ChogyDan> spirits-sight: it certainly isn't more than the packages it installs...  so the answer to your question would be a generalization of those packages
<unko> hey guys i have two questions how do i fix this: http://lookpic.com/i/754/VWkP1Ng0.png     also what dirver should i use for my card? ATI x1400
<rj1> spO add the appropriate repository
<digitalfiz> if i install kdebade-runtime is it going to mess with gnome?
<rj1> ziggy_ sudo apt-get install rar
<inveratulo> ziggy_ try running 'aptitude install unrar' at a terminal, then 'unrar /path/to/filename'
<rj1> that should do it
<spO> rj1, wish i knew where that was
<rj1> one second spO
<digitalfiz> kdebase-runtime i mean
<inveratulo> ziggy_ you might have to "unrar --help" i don't know if I told you 100% correct answer
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, so you know, the iso is the Ubuntu 9.10 alternate i386 install. I plan to use this for the server I just got (for free)
<ziggy_> ok thanks i'll try
<ziggy_> i'll tell you how it goes
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, the output you got isn't vaild, did you set a file for md5sum?
<little_wu0> admin/
<ziggy_> sudo apt-get install rar
<little_wu0> www
<ziggy_> this one seems to be working on something
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, why aren't you using server edition for the server (or is this not to be a server?)
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, Enlighten me on how to do that please.
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, no you shouldn't have set a file. I was just wondered if you did.
<doc_brown_> installed the Flock browser, how do you set up java and flash?
<noobert> How do I stop GDM?  killall -9 gdm just keeps having it respawn, it's pissing me off to no end.  Why the hell does X and GDM keep respawning?
<inveratulo> ziggy_ oddly enough if you do a 'aptitude search rar' it shows separate packages for rar and unrar, you may want to install both
<MenZa> noobert: Mind your language, please.
<MenZa> noobert: You want sudo service gdm stop.
<mrlolplx> sudo killall gdm
<noobert> mrlolplx: tried that 509 times
<MenZa> (or something to that extent, I've forgotten how the service thing works)
<noobert> MenZa: I will try that thanks
<mrlolplx> then sudo service gdm stop
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, It's pretty old, 4 years. Dell Poweredge 600 SC, P4 400MHz sidebus, 2GB RAM, 180Gig HDD's Stock everything else. Should make a pretty good desktop!
<ziggy_> yeah i didn't research i didn't have time
<ziggy_> sorry
<MenZa> Alternatively, noobert, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will work ;)
<mrlolplx> format C: will work
<MenZa> But it'll complain at you for stopping a service the 'wrong' way.
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, what command did you run? (exactly what command)
<Dink> Hmm, sshd does not start automatically even though symlinks are there in rc?.d . No mention of sshd in logs either.
<Jamed> noobert: it is set to respawn, so you cant kill it. dont aske me how ti disable that: i have no clue
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, sounds like the two machines I have.
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, except I got only a gig per I think.
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum
<rj1> mrlolplx please refrain from telling people to erase their drives
<noobert> thank you menza it worked
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, should have got an output like 8d4e334ec51451025e940217e2899129  -
<MenZa> noobert: excellent :)
<Mac8a> Everybody's time here is in 24 hour format?
<inveratulo> mac8a where do you see this time?
<Mac8a> Please help change format of time to 12 hour format
<NightEyes1> does anyone know how to recover sound loss caused by Jackd. I tried to disconnect and still no sound
<rj1> EVERYONE on this channel should READ THIS before executing ANY commands: http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?a=54
<Billiard1> Mac8a: what program?
<jeffmr> I'm getting an installed archives failed error after installing the nvidia drivers from the hardware panel and a crash
<jeffmr> can anyone help me fix that?
<Mac8a> inveratulo, in the bottom right conner of Crunch Bang
<kinja-sheep> Mac8a: Don't worry about time. Messages get by really fast.
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, hmm, my system reads the CD fine though. I was able to browse into it, and when I inserted it that system asked my if I wanted to do an update...
<Mac8a> Billiard1: Crunch Bang Linux
<Mac8a> Billiard1, OpenBox?
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, sounds right...
<Dink> Anyone have any ideas why ssh does not start automatically even though symlinks are in rc?.d ?
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, which CD did you test?
<kinja-sheep> !derivatives | Mac8a
<ubottu> Mac8a: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Ashfire908> greezmunkey, *a* cd. I don't even know if it worked right.
<rj1> spO http://gcc.gnu.org/install/ TRY AT YOUR OWN RISK
<Roasted> guys - ever single time I burn a kubuntu livecd, the cd check finds an error. I've burned it 5 times, using different cds, k3b and brasero, and two different downloaded isos - still fails. wtf?
<MenZa> Roasted: Burn at low-speed.
<MenZa> Roasted: If it continues to do so, you may have a faulty DVD writer.
<Billiard1> Dink: are your symlinks valid? does it start when you use one your your symlinks with start
<Mac8a> kinja-sheep, thank you for redirecting me
<rj1> Roasted: install ubuntu then just install  the kubuntu package
<Dink> Billiard1, yeah. The links are valid. It starts fine when if I manually do it
<rj1> if what MenZa said doesnt work
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, cuz, I also burned the Live CD, but haven't installed from CD yet so I wasn't sure if I could use it. My preference would be to have the installer ask me about my system one question at a time letting me build the system the way I want it.
<Roasted> menza - but... I did burn at the slowest speed... every single times... and ubuntu cds burn fine. I find it hard to believe the iso on the kubuntu site is bad, but damn...
<MenZa> Roasted: It shouldn't be. Have you checked the md5sums?
<Billiard1> Dink: which rc?.d is it?
<MenZa> In any case, Roasted, if your Ubuntu CD works fine, you can simply install the package kubuntu-desktop straight from that, log out, choose Kubuntu as your session, and you're good to go.
<Roasted> menza - I have the md5 of the ISO before burning, but I dont know how to check the md5 of an already finished live cd.
<rj1> MenZa: ninjad
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, I think I'll google this md5sum business so I have it down going forward. It sounds like a good tool to have.
<Roasted> menza maybe Ill do that with ubuntu installing the kubuntu desktop. Is that a bad idea though or is it still solid?
<MenZa> Roasted: Hrm, I know you can do so from Linux, (dd if=/dev/cdrom0 | md5sum), but no idea if you can do it from Windows.
<MenZa> !md5sum | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rj1> Roasted, its a perfectly good idea
<ghw> 9.10 i want to know about inittab
<MenZa> Roasted: It's just as solid.
<rj1> Roasted it just uses up a tiny bit more harddrive space
<wolf23> somebody help please! can anyone help please, is there a way to make my keyboard buttons typing with sound?
<MenZa> rj1: You can remove the GTK/GNOME packages, though :)
<Dink> Billiard1, S*ssh files are in 2,3,4 and K*ssh files are in rc1
<Jamed> ghw: there is no more inittab in 9.10
<Roasted> rj1, menza - thats perfectly fine. I just wanted to make sure it wasnt "halfassing it" like upgrading from distro to distro can be.
<ziggy_> sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<ziggy_>  this one works better
<rj1> MenZa: in my experience trying to remove those is like trying to pull teeth
<MenZa> Roasted: Not at all :)
<inveratulo> ghw inittab has gone the way of the dodo
<Dink> Billiard1, all symlinked to init.d/ssh
<MenZa> rj1: Just check what packages ubuntu-desktop pulls in, and remove those ;)
<Billiard1> Dink: what number for the starts
<rj1> MenZa I messed up my desktop by improperly removing compiz to use metacity XD
<MenZa> :D
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, I need help with using tar for backup purposes; can some one explain to me how to use the --compare option to check the integrity of the newly created archive?
<Dink> 2,3,4,5
<meridien> hi - just looking at the instructions here but b43-fwcutter doesn't seem to be on the 9.10 install disk - any suggestions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ghw> Jamed: what is instead of
<Billiard1> Dink: i mean what are the called S??ssh
<ghw> Jamed: about runlevel
<rj1> ohletmeinnowjesu read the man page
<ghw> Jamed: gdm
<bob123> hello
<Dink> Billiard1, ./rc3.d/S16ssh ./rc4.d/S16ssh ./rc2.d/S16ssh ./rc5.d/S16ssh
<Jamed> ghw: /etc/init/<someconfig> ill look it up for you
<Hilikus> how can i make samba allow a user to create a file and give that file a particular group in linux? i already have the section working, i have valid users = .... and i have create mode = 755 but i can't find anything to specify the file group
<Roasted> menza - question... if I install karmic, along with the kubuntu desktop... but I want to check out gnome shell with ubuntu... will installing gnome shell (to the best that you know) effect the kubuntu side of things? Because I'm trying to use gnome shell more, despite the fact so far I hate it, but I want to use kubuntu more too in case I want to switch to it if gnome shell actually launches in time.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> rj1:         -d, --diff, --compare
<ohletmeinnowjesu>               find differences between archive and file system
<Jamed> ghw: http://coffeecode.net/archives/203-Changing-the-default-run-level-in-Ubuntu-9.10-Karmic-Koala.html
<meatbun> there a way to click on firefox icon, the 2nd time, and have it open as a tab in the already opened firefx winodze?
<Billiard1> Dink: /etc/rc2.d/S16ssh start   works?
<zenwryly> is there a particular tool for making a deb from 3rd part kernel module soures?
<rj1> Roasted it SHOULD not
<ohletmeinnowjesu> rj1: thats it
<Roasted> rj1 - thanks dood
<ziggy_> the only problem ive been running into with rar files is say if they have been broken up into peaces they won't go for the next one like most Rapid share software is broken up in files for easyer downloads
<rj1> ohletmeinnowjesu: try -h
<Dink> Billiard1, yep
<LinuxFreakD> on UNR 9.10 how do I switch to classic desktop?
<inveratulo> billiard1, maybe i'm dumb or lucky-- but in ubuntu i always just started a service e.g. /etc/init/ssh start after installing it via apt-get and it would automaticallys tart on that runlevel every time after, never had to play around with my rc stuff
<Ashfire> Sorry, who was I talking to?
<jongbergs> LinuxFreakD: what do you want to do exactly?
<Billiard1> inveratulo: ssh should be automatically set up yeah
<ziggy_> so yeah i can open the first one but the software isn't smart to go to the next file when there 1 to 2
<Ashfire> My system took a nose dive.
<LinuxFreakD> jongbergs, I want to change it from the clutter desktop style to the original classic desktop
<Dink> Billiard1, This all use to work fine. Not sure at what point it stopped working
<ziggy_> its almost like it wasn't programed i'm gonna go download winrar and hopefully wine picks it up
<rj1> ziggy_ try highlighting them all and using right click
<ghw> Jamed: ok ,thanks
<ziggy_> and works correctly
<inveratulo> ziggy_ or use wildcards
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, I ran across this, seems interesting. Maybe that dd is a bit unforgiving...:  http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/coasterless.htm
<rj1> and are you SURE it doesnt pick it up?
<rj1> or did you just not try to extract
<Dink> Billiard1, I should have paid more attention at what point it stopped
<Billiard1> Dink: idk thats odd
<Dink> Billiard1, I agree would help if something was in the logs about it not starting
<ziggy_> \ok one moment
<Dink> hmm maybe next time I should do an interactive start up or something to see if it even tries to start up ssh
<Ashfire> greezmunkey, if that works... I've lost my cdrom drive, i'm on a netbook now.
<randomusr> Two questions
<Dink> Anyways bed time. I will look more into it and hopefully find something useful
<Dink> nite
<inveratulo> billiard1 do something like cat /var/log/message|grep -i ssh
<randomusr> 1, What should I be setting the fragmentation threshold on wlan0?
<Dink> inveratulo, I tried that... nada
<randomusr> 2, how can I isolate traffic from the AP that I want, is it apropriate to do so with on one AP?
<Dink> inveratulo, I searched all my logs. Nothing about ssh starting or failing to start on boot
<ziggy_> Ok you where correct about high lighting it i was use to the windows os how its not nessary it just looks for the extenction of the file
<randomusr> Oops, one more, what should RTS bet set to?
<ziggy_> thanks you for the walk thro of help
<ohletmeinnowjesu> rj1
<ohletmeinnowjesu> rj1: -h?
<rj1> yes?
<Silent_Echo> hey room....partition question: when you dule boot, what does it mean to have it along side the other os?
<ziggy_> now next thing to do is boot off this cd of nortan ghost and iso image harddrive to harddrive for a xbox360 back up lmao :))
<rj1> try adding the -h tag
<rj1> see if theres a help file
<ohletmeinnowjesu> rj1: onto tar? like tar --help?
<rj1> tar -h
<ghw> Jamed: which file is the first one exec
<ghw> Jamed: old-v is inittab
<ghw> Jamed: old-v is init
<ghw> Jamed: old-version is init
<Jordan_U> Silent_Echo: It means that your windows partition will be resized to make free space for a new Ubuntu partition. After install you will be able to choose which to start at boot
<inveratulo> see if there's anything interesting being logged
<Magnade> how do i stop a service from loading at boot in karmic?
<Jordan_U> !boot | Magnade
<ubottu> Magnade: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<meatbun> anyone know if putty have tabs for multiple windos?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> rj1: i did a search for compare/diff and it was the same as the man pages
<rj1> ok
<Silent_Echo> Jordan_U: so its the same as if i gave it a specific free space/partition to be put on?
<kartook> hey all
<kartook> need help
<kartook> s:~$ alsamixer
<kartook> alsamixer: aborting due to signal `Interrupt'
<ghw> i am a beginning student     who can tell a course about start-up procedure of ubuntu 9.10
<FloodBot3> kartook: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolf23> somebody help please! can anyone help please, is there a way to make my keyboard buttons typing with sound? no one has idea?
<jrtroberts> sound from the keyboard or from the machine?
<bob123> hey anybody play the new call of duty on ubuntu?
<Nic_> anybody here know anything about wubi?
<Dayofswords> wolf23: why would you want your keyboard to make sound? used to it?
<KindOne> Nic_: i know some stuff about Wubi
<Jordan_U> Silent_Echo: Yes
<kartook> after updating the packages sound not working on my laptop
<wolf23> Dayofswords:  not for me but for my child, can u help me?
<Silent_Echo> Jordan_U: kk, thx a bunch
<Jordan_U> Silent_Echo: np
<rj1> bob123 go talk to the wine people
<Dayofswords> wolf23: i dont know how, i was just wondering
<kartook> need  urgent help :(
<kartook> after updating the packages sound not working on my laptop .. i am using ubuntu 9.04 -64 bit
<wolf23> Dayofswords:  anyway thanx for your replying :)
<rj1> kartook: congratulations, you have my attention now STOP spamming. A LOT of people need help.
<rj1> kartook: your issue needs to be reported on the forums with the details of your system
<jrtroberts> wolf23 there are some apps that will let you make sound with the computer
<kartook> haaaa
<mezquitale> kartook, i would try to talk to someone in #alsa and maybe submit a bug report, most likely someone has already posted a bug report though but you might want to see the bug
<jrtroberts> some older keyboards allowed you to turn the click on and off, but I am not sure how,  I have not seen that option in a while.
<rj1> jrtroberts could it be in the bios?
<wolf23> jrtroberts:  can u help me with it plz, coz my child feel very happy when he type with sounds?
<Geoffrey2> it appears grub in karmic is about two releases out of date...any way to update it within ubuntu, or am I probably downloading from GNU's ftp server?
<Jamed> ghw: google upstart
<feelmeee> hi
<rj1> Geoffrey2: you want to replace your bootloader?
<jongbergs> !hi
<jlilly> hey folks. I have an ubuntu server. can't telnet to a port 9418 from outside the server, but I can telnet to it from within. iptables are empty. Any thoughts?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Geoffrey2> rj1, well, my version of grub is still a beta release, apparently.....
<jrtroberts> http://linux.about.com/od/ttl_howto/a/hwtttl14t11.htm
<ChogyDan> Geoffrey2: I have the latest available from gnu
<dcjohn> peter
<Geoffrey2> it's the beta4 release of 1.97, and grub's up to 1.97.1 at this point
<ChogyDan> oh, nvm
<noneNN> is it posible to setup windows positions without compiz in gnome?
<Billiard1> jlilly: behind a router or someother firewall? also telnet from wan is not a good idea
<inveratulo> jlilly, can you pastebin your 'lsof -i'
<jrtroberts> wolf23 look in your bios and see if there is an option for keyboad click noise
<jlilly> inveratulo: lsof -i returns nothing.
<inveratulo> jlilly telnet may only be listening to that port on localhost
<wolf23> jrtroberts:  lol and how should i look for this?
<bearcame> .
<inveratulo> jlilly sorry make it 'sudo lsof -i'
<greezmunkey> Ashfire908, if you are still there, check this out: sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum -c ./MD5SUMS
<greezmunkey> ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso: OK
<jlilly> inveratulo: this is the relevant bit: xinetd     2229     root    5u  IPv4 8264619       TCP *:git (LISTEN)
<A^Guy> Anyone here solve xchat issues?
<jlilly> unless you want the whole thing...  (that's the port in question)
<Ashfire> greezmunkey, no, that's checking the iso in the folder your in.
<jrtroberts> wolf23:  this may help  if you want to spend money  http://www.daskeyboard.com/
<inveratulo> jlilly, are you sure?
<inveratulo> git uses 3022 i thought
<greezmunkey> Ashfire, it read the cd, then gave me that output...
<jlilly> inveratulo: nope. http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-daemon.html  look just under DESCRIPTION
<jrtroberts> wolf23: or any other mechanical keyboard.
<fisher>  i'm trying to set my email account on evolution, what server type i should choose for hotmail?
<Silent_Echo> question: how should i go about putting an os on an external hard drive?
<Ashfire> greezmunkey, dd read the cd, sent it to md5sum, which ignored thedata, and instead read the file in your current dir.
<wolf23> jrtroberts:  i dont like to pay anything, just asking this question if its possible to make the sound when typing from keyboard and thats all
<jrtroberts> wolf23: since most other keyboards seem to be digital and can make a sound if they have a speaker installed in the keyboard
 * jlilly grumbles at colloquy
<jrtroberts> some machines make the clicking sound from a speaker in the system.
<greezmunkey> ashfire, ok, that's good then, at least I know it downloaded correctly, right!
<jlilly> so inveratulo, any thoughts? I'm at a loss here.
<rj1> fisher hotmail doesnt user IMAP
<inveratulo> jlilly yea me too i'm kinda scratching my head. iptables are turned off?  you have only one NIC?  check your TCP wrappers?
<rj1> fisher you want the POP details
<jlilly> inveratulo: tcp wrappers? how?
<greezmunkey> Ashfire, dude I get it - rm -r /etc/dumbass here!
<inveratulo> jlilly cat /etc/hosts.deny
<jongbergs> hi, im planning to setup a WINS server because i have problem connecting between karmic and windows 7 shares thru samba, is it possible to configure ubuntu to act as WINS server?
<jlilly> huh. have a few entries. let me try removing them.
<Ashfire> greezmunkey, huh
<Dink> Billiard1 or inveratulo, interesting.... when I run "runlevel" said unknown. Wonder if this is some issue with it not knowing what run level therefor not starting correct rc?.d files ??
<Ashfire> greezmunkey, *huh?
<jeffmr_> can someone help me uninstall my nvidia drivers?  the computer crashed when running the install from the hardware drivers control panel and apt-get remove is not letting me remove them?
<inveratulo> jlilly if that's the case you migth want to look through your hosts.allow as well
<Dink> I think that is it.... It not starting the correct tty therefor doesn't start the init scripts
<Ashfire> jeffmr_, you mean in the middle of installing packages?
<jlilly> allow contains only...   sendmail:all
<dida> hi all, i tried setting default storage engine for mysql by adding this line
<dida> default-storage-engine = innodb
<greezmunkey> Ashfire, it means I get it. rm -r /etc/dumbass is me saying that I purged what was keeping me from understanding the concept!
<jeffmr_> Ashfire, yes
<jlilly> deny is now empty, but no luck.
<dida> but failed to restart the service
<inveratulo> billiard1 yes your runlevels are boned
<inveratulo> jlilly you might have to restart your service
<Ashfire> jeffmr_, you have to get dpkg to finish the install I think.
<Jeruvy> jongbergs: sure but it's unlikely to solve your issues
<Billiard> inveratulo: im not the one with the prob
<dida> any idea why? I searched the net that's the only way that i found
<dida> please help
<jlilly> inveratulo: which service?
<jeffmr_> Ashfire, can you private chat?
<jlilly> inveratulo: http://dpaste.de/acir/
<wolf23> rj1:  on jaunty there is an emulator zsnes for nintendo games,and it works pretty,now i am trying it with karmic and when loading a game the sound begins scratching? why
<Dink> Might be a bug with tty or something... really need to go to bed.. nite all
<Ashfire> jeffmr_, yea, but i'm leaving  soon.
<rj1> wolf23: no idea maybe pulse doesnt play well with your pc try switching to alsa
<wolf23> rj1:  can u tell me how plz, and where?
<Silent_Echo> anyone? room?: anyone know how to put a bootable os on an external hard drive, just like booting up from the internal hard drive, and not like a live CD?
<inveratulo> jlilly the git-daemon?  that's what you have listening on that port right.  what protocol and port are you attempting to connect with from a different host?
<Billiard> wolf23: imo snes9x is better than zsnes also
<jlilly> inveratulo: I've tried... telnet justinlilly.com 9814  and git clone git://justinlilly.com/emacs.d.git emd
<jlilly> inveratulo: both of which complain about being unable to connect
<jlilly> I can telnet to the port just fine from the machine.
<wolf23> Billiard:  i try gfceu it works fine if i disactivate the sound,but with sound it freez the gfceu program, why?
<jrtroberts> sounds like sound driver issues...
<inveratulo> jlilly can you even ping your hostname from the remote host?
<ZykoticK9> Silent_Echo, just install Ubuntu onto your external drive... rather straight forward to this point.  if you want to be able to select it at bios you'll need to install Grub onto the drive as well (this was an option in 9.04, not sure about 9.10 but i imagine it's still available in the install hidden somewhere)
<rj1> wolf23 try asking #alsa, im not too sure
<jlilly> inveratulo: yes, both ping and curl work for it.
<Silent_Echo> ZykoticK9: laymans terms please?
<Billiard> wolf23: idk
<inveratulo> jlilly funky, what if you set something else up just to test, like telnet on port 23
<jlilly> inveratulo: I can telnet to 22 just fine.
<ZykoticK9> Silent_Echo, during the install it asks you what drive to use -- point it to the external drive (be sure you're not installing to wrong drive!)
<Silent_Echo> kk
<jongieboy> jongbergs: hello my friend!
<digitalfiz> is the only solution to the mouse click problem in flash to turn compiz off?
<Hilikus> do i need x mode in an mp3? no eh? just read and write
<fzaurus> hey
<Silent_Echo> ZykoticK9: btw how do i install grub too?
<fzaurus> trying to get XChat to connect to SSL server
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, x only for directories & executable files/scripts
<Hilikus> digitalfiz: what's the mouse click problem?
<Hilikus> ZykoticK9: cool, thanks
<ZykoticK9> Silent_Echo, that part is a little more complicated, not sure how 9.10 deals with it actually, haven't tried it yet
<jongbergs> jongieboy: how's your system right now?
<inveratulo> jlilly what if you nmap -vv your host?
<Silent_Echo> ZykoticK9: how would you go about it in 9.04?
<jongieboy> it's running fine, testing with NFS now..hw bout u?
<digitalfiz> Hilikus, there is a mouse click problem for flash in 64bit ubuntu
<Hilikus> digitalfiz: what's the problem?
<jlilly> inveratulo: didn't notice the port in question at first, but appears to be throttled now.
<digitalfiz> Hilikus, mouse click doesnt work :P
<yang_> so can some1 help me with CLL and TUI's  there is no window manager so how can i have mulitple open? I am not supposed to use jobs am I?
<Hilikus> digitalfiz: hmmm i was having that problem and it was killing me. didn't think it was a known bug
<fzaurus> ee
<digitalfiz> Hilikus, think i found another solution
<Hilikus> digitalfiz: what about the opensource player? i switched to it, didn't like it but it might work for you
<ZykoticK9> Silent_Echo, do you have a 9.04 or 9.10 install cd?
<jlilly> hmm. suppose I'll try the web console. looks like I got shut out.
<Silent_Echo> ZykoticK9: 9.10 cd yes
<digitalfiz> Hilikus, ill have to try that this last fix didnt work i dont think hehe
<inveratulo> jlilly odd.  this is a colo'd box?
<jlilly> inveratulo: slicehost.
<yang_> anybody?
<Hilikus> digitalfiz: do you have more info on the bug? are they working on it? do they know what's the problem?
<inveratulo> jlilly Hmm.  Might want to consult someone at slicehost they could have some firewall rules that are blocking your virt
<digitalfiz> Hilikus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8276784&postcount=6
<digitalfiz> that worked for me
<jlilly> inveratulo: I'll say I doubt it, b/c they're typically pretty good about that. but I'll check.
<jlilly> thanks for all the help.
<ZykoticK9> Silent_Echo, i'm starting an install in a VM, give me a couple of minutes
<inveratulo> jlilly good luck
<jlilly> thx
<benc1> how can I onvert ogv to mp4?
<MariusAZ> 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD ~ ~ ~ ahh
<Billiard> benc1: you can use ffmpeg if you dont mind using a terminal
<Hilikus> thanks digilink
<Billiard> benc1: at least i think ffmpeg can read ogv
<Hilikus> digitalfiz:
<fzaurus> I do this:
<fzaurus> *   Public key algorithm: rsaEncryption (2048 bits)
<fzaurus> *   Sign algorithm sha1WithRSAEncryption
<fzaurus> *   Valid since Nov 10 20:54:05 2006 GMT to Nov  9 20:54:05 2009 GMT
<fzaurus> * * Cipher info:
<FloodBot3> fzaurus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fzaurus> *   Version: TLSv1/SSLv3, cipher AES256-SHA (256 bits)
<benc1> Billiard: what is the command? I got an error when trying
<Billiard> benc1: what did you try
<Silent_Echo1> ZykoticK9: sry had to reboot, Opera was giving me problems, and i couldnt kill it cause it wouldnt let me enter terminal
<digitalfiz> np Hilikus
<fzaurus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322156/
<switchgirl> hi i am having xserver issues i trued running a few commands to try and reconfigure it without luck
<superpaco666> hello does any one know where can I download a dictionary file to brake a WPA??
<benc1> Billiard: ffmpeg -i in.ogv out.mp4    wil this work?
<rj1> superpaco666 wrong channel
<rj1> switchgirl be more specific
<superpaco666> well is a general question a dictionary file only
<switchgirl> ok
<Billiard> benc1: it may work, what formats are the audio and video, mp4 cant take anything
<superpaco666> could be any one
<Billiard> superpaco666: google
<superpaco666> I just do not find a good one
<switchgirl> i cant load xorg-xserver on my machine
<rance94> can somebody help me run some code of assembly how do i run it from terminal ?????
<switchgirl> (virtual machine)
<superpaco666> well the google ones are not good...
<Billiard> superpaco666: you can download a dictionary from the repos
<switchgirl> ubuntu studio
<superpaco666> let me google repos
<Roasted> I installed kubuntu desktop on top of my ubuntu machine. When I boot to kubuntu, I get the kde background along with a terminal - thats it. :( What can I dooooooooo
<superpaco666> one sec
<rj1> rance94 ....I thought we agreed you were going to stick with python. you cant run assembly directly from the terminal
<benc1> Billiard: I've capture a video using gtk-recordmydesktop and now I want to paly it on windows
<inveratulo> rance94, python is your friend, tons of resources on the net too
<switchgirl> same here with ubntu studio Roasted
<Billiard> benc1: media player classic should be able to play it in windows
<benc1> Billiard: not sure what format I need
<rlee> What's the default run level for ubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> Silent_Echo1, it's basically the same in 9.04 & 9.10 - for my steps see http://paste.ubuntu.com/322158/  it's pretty straight forward - you are sure you system can boot use right?
<ZykoticK9> Silent_Echo1, s/use/usb
<Silent_Echo1> ZykoticK9: boot use?
<superpaco666> what is repos
<superpaco666> I got a repurshase agrement
<rance94> inveratulo how do i run asm code?
<Billiard> benc1: i would make it an mkv and install an mkv splitter on the windows machine or use media player classic
<Roasted> switchgirl - no idea on a fix?
<jlilly> inveratulo: I think the issue was I had a denyhosts daemon on, which was blocking me.
<jlilly> but its now fixed.
<GodfatherofEire> Guys, any ideas what could be causing ZSNES to segfault every time I try to load a ROM?
<Billiard> superpaco666: the package manager there is a word list
<benc1> Billiard: thanks
<Silent_Echo1> ZykoticK9:  no....how can i check
<inveratulo> jlilly awesome :)
<plustax> GodfatherofEire  sounds like a rom path issue
<switchgirl> Roasted: startx
<switchgirl> you have a terminal?
<GodfatherofEire> plustax, probably
<switchgirl> Roasted: ?
<superpaco666> hoo I just know synaptic let me play with repos
<Aegnuddel> Why would using su and typing my password give me an authentication failure when sudo works fine?
<Silent_Echo1> ZykoticK9: i'll try now and if i cant/run into a problem i'll come back for help
<Hilikus> Aegnuddel: root login is disabled probably
<Roasted> switchgirl - fatal server error, server is already running... too bad its not :/
<switchgirl> ok
<rww> Aegnuddel: because su is asking for the root account password, and the root account is disabled by default on Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Silent_Echo1, if it's a modern system it probably can, only way to check would be test with a bootable usb key OR check BIOS OR check documentation of motherboard
<inveratulo> rance94, depends on which platform, but seriously, avoid assembly unless its like for school or work
<switchgirl> Roasted: sudo killall xorg
<Aegnuddel> oh
<Roasted> switchgirl - no process found
<Aegnuddel> Is there a way to enable it?
<rance94> inveratulo but ppl write viruses in it and i would like to see why
<Silent_Echo1> ZykoticK9: its modern so i'll just test it out....if i'm in doubt i'll come back
<askogrand> I just installed 9.1o and when I change my diplay settings to 1680x1050, the screen refreshes shifted halfway to the right
<rww> Aegnuddel: enabling the root account is not supported in this channel.
<Silent_Echo1> ZykoticK9: thx a bunch
<ZykoticK9> Silent_Echo1, best of luck
<Aegnuddel> okay fine
<askogrand> how can I correct the screen and push to the lefT?
<Silent_Echo1> ZykoticK9:  yup ...thx thx
<rww> Aegnuddel: to get a terminal with root privilages, use sudo -i instead.
<superpaco666> Billiard, I do not find any one... any advice on what to look for on the packet manager??
<switchgirl> Roasted: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Billiard> superpaco666: wamerican-insane
<rudi> hello
<Aegnuddel> I want to install a program that's asking *rolls eyes*
<Aegnuddel> ah
<Roasted> switchgirl - then what, startx?
<jrtroberts> night
<ripthejacker> can some1 help me to play amr with amarok
<ripthejacker> xine-engine
<switchgirl> try that and then startx
<inveratulo> rance94 Well its probably because assembly is a low level language and can easily manipulate file headers and lower level file operations
<Roasted> switchgirl - same error when I run startx
<Aegnuddel> nope that doesn't work
<rudi> heh
<switchgirl> ok log into root shell and # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<rudi> i just installed linux4one on my acer aspire one:P
<Aegnuddel> wait now it says I'm root
<Aegnuddel> hm
<switchgirl> failing that Roasted # XFree86 -configure
<Gears1> Hi, I could use some help, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on an external hard drive and now Windows XP Pro doesnt show up as a boot option, I have looked all around on how to fix it, everything says to mod /boot/grub/menu.lst but there is no menu.lst on either of my drives
<ripthejacker> someone please hel me
<Roasted> switchgirl - is that a command?
<ripthejacker> play amr with amarok
<inveratulo> Aegnuddel you can run 'sudo su -' to get to your root account
<Vonnick> Would it be possible to have a random file deleted, say, every second?
<superpaco666> ripthejacker, what do you need??
<Vonnick> For fun
<switchgirl> yeah
<Vonnick> ?
<switchgirl> # XFree86 -configure
<ripthejacker> superpaco666: play amr in amarok
<switchgirl> the # = sudo
<Aegnuddel> first thing is to install java
<Socrates_> does anyone know how to fix this watermark "amd unsupported hardware"
<switchgirl> any luck?
<Billiard> Vonnick: it is possible
<ripthejacker> Vonnick: are toy there?
<superpaco666> not familiar with that ripthejacker
<ripthejacker> Vonnick: sorry it was for superpaco666
<Aegnuddel> trying that with the package manager
<ripthejacker> superpaco666: ok
<Jeruvy> Gears1: its probably on the internal/same drive as XP
<guybrush_> Hello, does anyone happen to have the ATI 9.10 catalyst drivers?  The latest ones broke my distro
<Aegnuddel> hopefully up-to-date enough
<Vonnick> Billiard: Lead me to some info?
<Gears1> Jeruvy I have searched both drives
<ZykoticK9> Socrates_, <rant>that watermark makes me SO angry!  I will be switching my CPU purchases to Intel because of it (WHY?  did AMD buy ATI) </rant>
<Billiard> Vonnick: google, if you give me a good reason why you need to do this i can help
<switchgirl> Roasted: ?
<Socrates_> its an ati graphics cards as soon as i updated it..i get that watermark..grrrrrr
<Roasted> switchgirl - just gave me a bunch of switches as if I didnt put the command in right
<inveratulo> vonnick; interesting premise bu ti cannot see any good coming from it
<Roasted> switchgirl - why the hell didnt kubuntu work right? :(
<Vonnick> Billiard: For the hell of it. I'm going to reinstall soon.
<Billiard> Vonnick: just go manually deleting files yourself then
<switchgirl> Roasted: no swearing
<switchgirl> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Aegnuddel> This is why I knew I wanted a large hard drive on my ZaReason computer!
<Roasted> switchgirl - I forgot, we're kindergarteners around here
<Roasted> *gag me*
<Vonnick> Billiard: Google it is then. :P
<Roasted> so, allow me to rephrase...
<fzaurus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322156/
<Roasted> why the h*ll didn't Kubuntu work right?
<Aegnuddel> hill hall hull
<switchgirl> lol Roasted thats a service for anoutherday :D
<inveratulo> vonnick; don't forget this beauty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb#Example_fork_bombs
<switchgirl> XFree86 -configure
<Roasted> command not found
<switchgirl> Roasted: try without the #
<switchgirl> oh
<Roasted> I did
<switchgirl> XFree86 -xf86config /etc/X11/XF86Config.new
<switchgirl> no?
<FloodBot3> switchgirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> sudo?
<ZykoticK9> switchgirl, if you happen to be using nvidia and want to generate an xorg for 9.10 you can use the command "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Vonnick> Ooooooo! Thanks inveratulo
<rww> Roasted, switchgirl: I think you mean sudo X -configure
<goplexian> Is 42316 frames in 5 seconds pretty good for glxgears?
<syntaxx> we have a wireless network that uses active directory.. is there any wireless manager that support AD authentication?
<Roasted> rww - fatal server error
<Roasted> #$*(%*ASD(PFU*S(PD
<switchgirl> it pings out no? connection reset by peer?
<superpaco666> hello any suggetstion on a dictionary file??
<Vonnick> Time to try it out...
<ZykoticK9> superpaco666, not an ubuntu question
<Gears1> Hi, I could use some help, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on an external hard drive and now Windows XP Pro doesnt show up as a boot option, I have looked all around on how to fix it, everything says to mod /boot/grub/menu.lst but there is no menu.lst on either of my drives, Please im me
<jongbergs> superpaco666: what do you mean a dictionary file?
<ZykoticK9> Gears1, are you using 9.10
<Gears1> yes
<ZykoticK9> Gears1, DO NOT EDIT menu.lst!
<Billiard> superpaco666: i told you the packagename
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | Gears1
<ubottu> Gears1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<superpaco666> can you repeat it?
<superpaco666> I did not find it
<Billiard> superpaco666: wamerican-insane
<superpaco666> maybe I missspell
<ZykoticK9> Gears1, you basically boot of a live cd, do a chroot to your actual HD, then run a single command and grub2 fixes everything.  or that's how it's suppose to work ;)
<syntaxx> we have a wireless network that uses active directory.. is there any wireless manager that support AD authentication?
<Aegnuddel> ty all
<Billiard> superpaco666: there is also just wamerican and other w*
<superpaco666> Billiard, no synaptic does not find it :s
<Aegnuddel> was wondering
<Rishab_> hello buddy
<superpaco666> ok
<Billiard> superpaco666: have the universe repo enabled?
<Aegnuddel> is there a way to make a shortcut to a command like that so I don't have to typw it each time?
<superpaco666> dont know
<superpaco666> how can I find it?/
<dewayne> I am having a problem with Wicd. I can get on the internet when DHCP, when I put my static IP in it will not connect
<Billiard> superpaco666: in synaptic manage sources or something similar
<superpaco666> ok
<Billiard> Aegnuddel: alias ?
<karix> khhbkh
<karix> sorry typo
<Aegnuddel> Is that what they call it in Linux?
<jongbergs> superpaco666: fantasdic is also good
<Billiard> Aegnuddel: is that what they call what in linux
<Aegnuddel> a shortcut...an alias
<syntaxx> we have a wireless network that uses active directory.. is there any wireless manager that support AD authentication?
<superpaco666> jongbergs, thanks
<ZykoticK9> Gears1, i'll continue to help ya, in the channel
<Aegnuddel> I need something that goes to the right directory and runs the program
<Vonnick> Fork Bomb = Win
<Aegnuddel> otherwise lots of typing
<superpaco666> that one synatic find it right awas
<Billiard> Aegnuddel: for use in a terminal you probably want alias
<dewayne> can anyone help with a static IP?
<inveratulo> vonnick did it really bomb your systeM? hehe i'm working on the random delete thing, this is so bad
<ZykoticK9> Gears1, chroot is explained in that grub2 help page from ubottu link
<superpaco666> jongbergs, thanks a lot
<Aegnuddel> oh I'm out of the terminal now
<Vonnick> It froze up and restarted about a minute later
<Aegnuddel> program runs
<Gears1> ZykoticK9, ok I will look through it
<dewayne> anyone help with a static IP problem?
<jongbergs> superpaco666: you may also want sudo apt-get install dictd dict-gcide dict-moby-thesaurus dict-wn
<ZykoticK9> dewayne, are you using Network Manager or did you try editing interfaces file?
<dewayne> I have done both..
<superpaco666> jongbergs, what is that for??
<jongbergs> superpaco666: dictd would allow you to run fantasdic locally even without internet access
<Aegnuddel> oh oops can't close it
<dewayne> I have even removed the network manager and used Wicd
<ZykoticK9> dewayne, does you NM applet say "Not managed"?
<superpaco666> ho ok
<_-XPERT-_> dewayne: wat problem?
<dewayne> I don't know what NM applet is?
<ZykoticK9> dewayne, Network Manager - you said you're using wicd, sorry i've never used it can't help with that one sorry
<dewayne> I can connect to the net DHCP but iwhen I use my statci IP it does not connect
<Billiard> dewayne: are you using a static ip in the correct subnet, are you also setting the gateway and dns
<Andorin> Can Ubuntu only make live environments on a flash drive for Ubuntu distros? I'm trying it with a Fedora iso and it won't work.
<dewayne> yes
<jongbergs> superpaco666: fantasdic is just a front-end, you need to install the above packages, and configure fantasdic to listen to localhost instead of the default dictionary.org
<ZykoticK9> dewayne, be sure you have DNS info populated in your /etc/resolve.conf when you're using static IP
<dewayne> and under ifconig they show up correct
<superpaco666> hooo ok
<Billiard> dewayne: can you ping the gateway?
<dewayne> zykotic.. do I need to edit that file?
<dewayne> yes I can ping it
<Billiard> dewayne: can you ping googles ip?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, need help with wireless connection problem..
<dewayne> yes I can..
<Billiard> isolat3dsh33p: whats the prob
<Billiard> dewayne: so its a dns prob?
<dewayne> I don't think so.. I have placed those IP in as well
<ZykoticK9> dewayne, in you don't have NET then you might have to manually edit it.  when you are using dhcp do a "cat /etc/resolv.conf" then compare it when you're set to Static IP!  i'm guessing they won't be the same.
<Billiard> dewayne: well you can ping googles ip but not google.com ?
<dewayne> ok.. let me try..
<Aegnuddel> maybe I am thinking of a macro
<isolat3dsh33p> Billiard, my connection is crappy, it's crappy in XP as well but not as crappy in Ubuntu 9.10. I need to refresh few times to load a webpage. P/s: I've disabled IPv6
<dewayne> I can ping it either way
<Billiard> dewayne: what is the prob then?
<ZykoticK9> dewayne, if you can ping by google.com then you have network
<dewayne> I can not connect to the web through firefox..
<Andorin> I'm trying to create a live environment on my flash drive for Fedora 12, using Ubuntu's USB Startup Disk Creator. The program reads my Karmic iso, but doesn't seem to recognize the Fedora iso. Does this program only work on Ubuntu distros?
<Billiard> isolat3dsh33p: poor signal?
<dewayne> firefox finds the web when I am DHCP, it can not when I go to the static..
<freaky[t]> what is better - screenlets or desklets?
<ZykoticK9> !best > freaky[t]
<dewayne> I have no idea what this problme can be
<ubottu> freaky[t], please see my private message
<isolat3dsh33p> Billiard, my router is just few centimeters from my laptop.. :/
<dewayne> been a wek on this..
<dewayne> opps week
<Billiard> isolat3dsh33p: other networks on the same channel?
<isolat3dsh33p> Billiard, but the wireless connection is 48%
<Aegnuddel> to chew, I recommend chiclets, truth be told :P
<isolat3dsh33p> Billiard, what do u mean? LAN?
<Billiard> dewayne: only firefox has a problem?
<Billiard> isolat3dsh33p: no other wireless networks in the area?
<dewayne> I don't have any other browser to find out..
<Billiard> dewayne: well you can use wget?
<dewayne> yes..
<dewayne> in a terminal mode
<ZykoticK9> dewayne, does apt-get work?
<isolat3dsh33p> Billiard, nope, there's only one.
<dewayne> yes..
<Jordan_U> dewayne: Can you pastebin the output from "route -n" both with static and dhcp?
<dewayne> ok hold on..
<dewayne> Kernel IP routing table
<dewayne> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<dewayne> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<dewayne> 192.168.122.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 virbr0
<dewayne> 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<FloodBot3> dewayne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dewayne> dewayne@APTserver:~$
<ZykoticK9> dewayne, Billiard Jordan_U is this just a firefox issue?
<Billiard> isolat3dsh33p: well could be poor wireless drivers in ubuntu, you said its bad in windows too, maybe its a poor quality router or card
<ZykoticK9> !pastbin > dewayne
<the_beav> maybe some common unix stuff here...but i want to make one user's vbox's avail to everyone, (i am admin), is there an easy way to do this?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<Billiard> ZykoticK9: yea i think he said just firefox doesnt work
<the_beav> don't know nothin bout pastebin?? lol what's there t know?
<ripthejacker> please can anyone help?
<Billiard> ripthejacker: with what
<ripthejacker> i need to play amr files
<ripthejacker> Billiard: i need to play amr files
<Billiard> ripthejacker: what is an amr
<isolat3dsh33p> Billiard, it's far better in XP. In XP I dont need to refresh multiple times. How do i check my internet device?
<ripthejacker> Billiard: well its the format in which sounds are recorded in mobile phones
<Billiard> ripthejacker: install restricted extras package ?
<fzaurus> Why can't I never validate a SSL certificate?
<ripthejacker> Billiard: yes
<qp_pq> but have configured distcc
<qp_pq> I configured for 3 machines
<Snausages> Billiard: adaptive multirate recording.  it's part of 3gp.
<qp_pq> and now I see distcc doesn't do any lload on those other 2 machines
<ripthejacker> Billiard: i need to play it in amarok
<qp_pq> which would suggest that it wasn't configured correctly
<qp_pq> and CC=distcc ./configure
<qp_pq> and make -j 10
<qp_pq> any ideas on this ?
<ZykoticK9> !enter > qp_pq
<ubottu> qp_pq, please see my private message
<Billiard> ripthejacker: not really a solution, but you might be able to convert with ffmpeg
<ripthejacker> Billiard: ohh
<ripthejacker> kk
<Billiard> isolat3dsh33p: check your internet device?
<ripthejacker> Billiard: kk
<ripthejacker> Billiard: thnks i think i have to find a solution myself
<isolat3dsh33p> Billiard, how?
<ZykoticK9> qp_pq, when i used distcc years ago there was a gui that showed how it was working across the machines - is that even still around?  might help ya if it is.  good luck man.  distcc - brings back memories of gentoo
<Billiard> isolat3dsh33p: idk what you want to check?
<akav> Basic question here: how do you choose which network connection to use for internet connectivity?
<isolat3dsh33p> Billiard, nvm. Thanks anyway. :)
<akav> the network control panel doesn't have much.
<the_beav> akav: network manager gui?
<qp_pq> ZykoticK9: :)
<qp_pq> ZykoticK9: Im gonna search for the gui, my logs show nothing
<the_beav> akav: what are you trying to do exactly?
<akav> the_beav, switch to ethernet cable from wireless.
<the_beav> akav, when it says enable networking/enable wireless...i think if you uncheck "enable networking", wireless will be it's only option
<dewayne> can anyone see me?
<akav> the_beav, looks like tray applet may have solved it.
<shyam_k> interestingly i can't see partition listing on installing ubuntu netbook remix on aspire one
<dewayne> can anyone see me now?
<shyam_k> acer aspire one
<Billiard> dewayne: see you?
<akav> the_beav, the "Network Connections" pref app just isn't very helpful.
<the_beav> akav, you can apt-get install wicd
<the_beav> akav, just an alternative, helps some people a great deal
<dewayne> can anyone see me now?
<the_beav> akav, but it won't auto start the first time, you'll have to load it from applications menu
<TimBB> I installed phpsysinfo using apt get whats the url to it?
<shyam_k> df has nothing to say about a 160gb partition on the netbook
<digitalfiz> yourserver.com/phpsysinfo should be TimBB
<Billiard> dewayne: if you conncted we can probably see you
<TimBB> The requested URL /phpsysinfo was not found on this server.
<dewayne> well when I used the static I lost this connection to..
<the_beav> dewayne, if you can see us, we can probably see u
<dewayne> I have been a week one this .. it is getting to me..
<dewayne> I can not figure it out at all
<the_beav> dewayne, whats the prob
<Zaiden> Is it at all possible to use Ubunu without Pulseaudio?
<dewayne> I can connect on DHCP but when I put my static IP in I can not.. I can ping the static and all that.. no internet connection
<chetnick> hi, there used to be emerald themes pack in synaptic ... i cant seem to find it anymore. Is it removed?
<the_beav> dewayne, i understand, but, how is this causing you problems?  just curious
<dewayne> This is going to be my server.. I needthe static IP to run Moodle on it
<ZykoticK9> Zaiden, at this point its very difficult and not really recommended to try and extract pulse from Ubuntu, we the users sorta have to live with it.  FYI Xubuntu doesn't use pulse, i have a Playstation emulator who's sound will only work under Xubuntu.  Good luck man.
<Billiard> dewayne: you said you had an internet connection, and could ping google
<dewayne> yes under DHCP not static IP
<Billiard> dewayne: omg
<Zaiden> Doesn't seem like there's a Gnome Distro that doesn't use Pulse
<Billiard> dewayne: we were asking about when it was being faulty not when it is working
<chetnick> dewayne: that is rally wierd on ubunut, it's tightly integrated with Network Manager. That is one of the things i dislike on Ubuntu.
<chetnick> dewayne: did you put you gateway address correctly?
<dewayne> yes.. and checked it under ifconfig.. all correct
<chetnick> dewayne:
<chetnick> pm
<shyam_k> how to look for a hard disk device if df is saying nothing about it?
<shyam_k> i mean i can't see any other sda or hda
<brijith> moin moin wiki is coming with out formating ... Seems like style sheet is missing ..... I followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/moinmoin.html
<Billiard> shyam_k: look in /dev ?
<brijith> please help
<alex87> join #css
<brijith> moin moin wiki is coming with out formating ... Seems like style sheet is missing ..... I followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/moinmoin.html            please help
<ZykoticK9> shyam_k, "dmesg | grep sd" might tell you what the kernel sees of your drive
<Billiard> brijith: dont repeat yourself after only 3 other messages
<brijith> Billiard: sorry !
<stealth-> The power to my machine got killed, and now when I try to write to my home directory I get "read only file system" I have no GUI, and I've never experienced this issue before. Cant someone help me fix it? Here's the output of my mount command: http://pastebin.org/55101
<stealth-> oh, having no GUI isn't a bug, it's a server
<stealth-> thought i'd specify
<brijith> moin moin wiki is coming with out formating ... Seems like style sheet is missing ..... I followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/moinmoin.html            please help
<Billiard> stealth-: try fsck on a live cd ?
<stealth-> Billiard: damn. I was hoping for a quick fix. The server is a little far away :/
<Blue1> i am getting the error "unable to retrieve buddy list" from the facebook plugin for pidgin any ideas?
<greenmanwitch> Blue1: happens when your login details are wrong
<greenmanwitch> OR if fb is down
<Blue1> greenmanwitch: well what does it want?  I've tried it with and without the @information
<greenmanwitch> simply email / pass
<Blue1> greenmanwitch: okay let me try that...
<mmcji> howdee
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, what Installed version? "apt-cache policy pidgin-facebookchat"
<greenmanwitch> mmcji: are you  a cowboy?
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: Installed: 1.60-1.1
<mmcji> well, I am attempting to setup two 28" monitors.  I have never attempted a dual monitor configuration before.
<greenmanwitch> mmcji: should look sweeeet with a nice twm
<greenmanwitch> mmcji: wish i was that rich :(
<mmcji> I have a dell latitude E5500 with a docking station that has 1 HDMI and 1 VGA interfaces on it.
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, your way behind lol -- the one in the Ubuntu repo has been broken for weeks http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/ and install the 1.63 deb and you should be good to go.  OH YA, uninstall one from Repo first and you also have to logout after the new install before it seems to work?
<mmcji> lol, we are building a NOC and we will have six of these setups, that is if I can figure the dual monitor configuration out.
<greenmanwitch> ĝis la revido, ubuntu uzantoj ^^
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: okay so where am I getting the new version?
<joao> hi i have no sound on karmic
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, from that code.google.com link i sent
<mmcji> FYI, we have found the Hanns-G 28" monitors for 299 on newegg to be great.  No dead pixels with any of the ones I have looked at yet.  I am hopeful!
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: i need a 64 bit version that looks like only 32 there
<mmcji> joao, have you clicked on the mixer button after clicking on the volume icon?
<^c|0ud^> is there any apps for ubuntu that will make an iso image?
<mmcji> some times there are settings that get set to mute that do not show when just looking at the normal volume icon.
<joao> where is the mixer button?
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, ? strange i'm running 64 bit OS too?  don't remember having to force the install but perhaps i did???
<mmcji> 1st, click on the volume icon
<joao> yes, just did
<mmcji> when the volume selector opens up, at the bottom of the selector there is a button called mixer
<mmcji> click on that
<joao> i'm using karmic, i see no button
<seidos> how does one start enlightenment after installing from svn?
<mmcji> which version? ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu etc...
<mechtech> I was wondering if I should be apprehensive about installing 9.1????
<tim> 底部工具栏丢失怎么办？
<scottandmonique> hello all
<joao> ubuntu 9.10
<joao> we are in ubuntu channel
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: says I am logged in but I am not seeing any facebook folks
<scottandmonique> yes ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> mechtech, yes - do you have a reason to upgrade to 9.10?  i'm assuming you're on 9.04 < in many ways better then 9.10
<indus> seidos: logout and see if oyu can select from menu
<seidos> indus: already tried
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: Installed: 1.63
<mechtech> ZykoticK9:  Thanks...
<indus> seidos: tried command line?
<ironfoot4951> Hi: I have a problem with ubuntu 9.10 the cursor disappears can someone help me with this?
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, are you set to Available?  try loging out/back in as well.
<indus> seidos: enlightenment has docs on their site iam sure
<seidos> indus: also tried "xorg script" option thinking it might give me an x session with just cli
<mmcji> well, same difference really.  i am using kubuntu on this system.  i have lots of other systems running ubuntu distro's going back to 8.04, but i have been using ubuntu since warthog.
<seidos> indus: i'll keep searching
<indus> seidos: maybe shutdown gdm first with /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<indus> seidos: then start e
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: got it thanks - much owe you a coffee
<mmcji> either try double clicking on the volume icon or try to right click on it.  i can't remember which gets you to the mixer.
<indus> seidos: start e17 or whatever version its now
<mmcji> it is the same concept thou.
<shyam_k> ZykoticK9: it only sees the usb flash drive i inserted.. not the internal hard disk on the netbook
<ZykoticK9> ironfoot4951, are you currently running compiz?  does it happen with only metacity running?  is it after you run something that the cursor disappears?
<seidos> indus: /etc/init.d/gdm stop didn't stop gnome
<seidos> and the command executed without error
<indus> seidos: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shyam_k> ZykoticK9: df has nothing to say other than the 2gb flash drive nor there is any other sd* hd* at /dev/
<Jetsetlemming1> How do I remove user restrictions from folders/drives? I formated an external hard drive as ext3, and by default it's protected from non-root access for some reason, so I can't actually put any files onto it (for some reason it doesn't just prompt me to enter the admin pass when trying to paste...)
<ZykoticK9> shyam_k, i have no suggestions for you?  "dmesg | grep sd" doesn't show it either?  an error perhaps?
<shyam_k> ZykoticK9: dmesg | grep sd only shows sda which is the usb thumb drive from which i am booting the live
<ZykoticK9> shyam_k, i have nothing for ya sorry man
<indus> shyam_k: whats up
<ZykoticK9> Jetsetlemming1, change the permissions on the mount point can ususally fix this something like "sudo chmod ugo+rwx /media/FOO_MOUNTPOINT"
<shyam_k> indus: hai.. stuck with installing ubuntu netbook remix on an aspire one
<indus> shyam_k: sudo fdisk -l
<phantomcircuit> the fan on my laptop wont stop
<phantomcircuit> even though the internal temperature sensors are reading only 41 and 42
<indus> phantomcircuit: is it supposed to?
<phantomcircuit> indus, is it supposed to stop when there is no reason to be running? um yes?
<shyam_k> indus: only shows /dev/sda1 which is the thumb drive from which i am booting the live
<Jetsetlemming1> zykotick9: I entered that and the drive is still restricted from me.
<Jetsetlemming1> There's no error or confirmation message in the terminal at all. Just prompted me for my sudo password and then went right back to the prompt.
<indus> phantomcircuit: laptop fans only slow down never stop
<indus> shyam_k: acer aspire 1
<ZykoticK9> Jetsetlemming1, if you use "ls -ld /media/FOO_MOUNT" does it show wrx for everyone?
<phantomcircuit> indus, fine, why is the fan running at full speed when the system is not under significant load
<indus> phantomcircuit: ya thats a problem, which version of ubuntu
<Jetsetlemming1> ZykoticK9: It returns "drwxrwxrwx 3 root root 4096 2009-11-19 01:07 /media/640ext3"
<qp_pq> can I lock screen in icewm ?
<freaky[t]> anybody knows a good download manager but gwget and d4x for ubuntu?
<phantomcircuit> indus, 9.10
<Classic> freaky[t], p2p, torrent, or what kind?
<kaje> Anyone seeing segfault problems when using network-manager to connect to a PPTP vpn in Karmic?
<phantomcircuit> indus,  Linux laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<freaky[t]> Classic, download manager which i can use with firefox
<shyam_k> indus: yeah acer aspire one
<freaky[t]> Classic, which can resume downloads etc.
<phantomcircuit> indus, http://pastebin.com/d352ef5a5
<Classic> freaky[t], no idea, I never dl anything that way any more
<Jetsetlemming1> I found by google how to open the file browser with root, which lets me alter the settings of the drive. If I set its ownership to "Nobody", does that mean anybody can access it?
<Jetsetlemming1> My specific username is not an option in the dropdown menu for that for some reason.
<ZykoticK9> Jetsetlemming1, any user "should" be able to create files directories on that drive then?!
<kinja-sheep> freaky[t]: Google for Firefox Addons. Check rates and reviews. Etc.
<brijith> moin wiki comes with out ant theme
<nicle> freaky[t]: proz , a multi-thread downloader
<Classic> freaky[t], but otherwise, p2p -- frostwire, torrent -- deluge
<shyam_k> indus: acer aspire one d250
<SonicFreak94> Hi, I have a pretty annoying problem here. I had Ubuntu installed and working for a while, everything running fine, then it just stopped working. I'd get a blank screen at startup and a login loop. I've since re-installed ubuntu, and the problem stopped... until I installed the Nvidia 173 drivers.
<brijith> moin wini comes with out any theme.. I followed this to install moin wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/moinmoin.html
<SonicFreak94> I'm using a GeForce FX5200 AGP, and whenever I install that driver, Ubuntu stops booting up completely, and gives me a split-second text login screen, then goes blank, and keeps looping.
<Jetsetlemming1> Changing the settings in the root access nautilus worked. Thanks for the advice
<SonicFreak94> Does anyone know of any easy solutions?
<SonicFreak94> Anyone? =(
<Classic> SonicFreak94, maybe reconfigure X?
<cichlasoma> a naive question, probably: trying to add this http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/public.gpg key as instructed  here http://209.85.135.132/search?q=cache:mKjXLs5mwOwJ:apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html+http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/mailinglist.html&cd=1&hl=cs&ct=clnk&gl=cz&client=opera, i get ERROR 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable. isn't it possible to get it from elsewhere, somehow ???
<SonicFreak94> I wouldn't know how to do that
<SonicFreak94> @ classic
<freaky[t]> Classic & nicle thank you
<Classic> SonicFreak94, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<Classic> freaky[t], np
<SonicFreak94> Thanks Classic, I'll look through it real quick
<phantomcircuit> indus, any thoughts?
<Classic> SonicFreak94, what ubuntu do u run?
<indus> phantomcircuit: hmm nope, get the laptiop checked maybe, i had one which went full speed then stopped working :)
<SonicFreak94> Classic: 9.10
<Classic> ah
<SonicFreak94> Clean install bsides the updates obviously
<Classic> SonicFreak94, dont look at it then
<SonicFreak94> OK
<phantomcircuit> indus, as in it went full speed and then the fan stopped working
<phantomcircuit> or as in the whole laptop stopped working?
<Classic> SonicFreak94, which drivers did u enable&
<indus> phantomcircuit: overheat and stop
<sieken> is there a way to minimize how long the bubble notifications are shown?
<rhett> I just set up a karmic web server, and I kind of hate typing sudo all the time (there is no root account)
<indus> phantomcircuit: you can google for laptop model and ubuntu in search, something should turn up
<SonicFreak94> Classic: the recommended Nvidia 173 drivers
<vagothcpp> Is there a way to create a windows 7 usb install disc from kasper?
<indus> vagothcpp: no
<rhett> can I just add a root account?
<Classic> SonicFreak94, try 185
<Classic> should be there
<vagothcpp> indus, better question, burn an iso to a usb and boot from it xD
<indus> vagothcpp: though, you can create a windows 7 usb with other methods
<SonicFreak94> Alright, but how can I remove the current ones from just the recovery mode?
<indus> vagothcpp: its painfully long process i think
<Madpilot> ubottu, rhett | root
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rhett
<SonicFreak94> @ classic
<Madpilot> ubottu, root |  rhett
<ubottu> rhett: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<indus> vagothcpp: windows is not meant to boot from usb :) but it boots from floppy though hehe
<Madpilot> rhett, "sudo -i" then do your thing
<vagothcpp> indus, The installer can be
<indus> shyam_k: wait
<rhett> omg
<indus> shyam_k: check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<Classic> SonicFreak94, you dont have to remove them, just go to SYSTEM>>ADMINISTRATION>>HARDWARE DRIVERS and choose the other ones
<rhett> what does "no root" help, Madpilot ?
<vagothcpp> rhett, root is a misterious root, every time u pull it from the ground, you HAVE TO USE SUDO
<SonicFreak94> Classic: I can't even login without recovery mode, I just get a black screen and a split-second text login screen, then it goes back to black and loops
<shyam_k> indus: read at first.. it doesn't say about any hard disk problem.
<Madpilot> rhett, mainly, using sudo means only one password for everyone to remember. Also, locked root account means one less attack avenue
<Classic> rhett, http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<Madpilot> rhett, see the RootSudo URL in the bot's thing above
<vagothcpp> What is a recommended vmware software for windows 7?
<indus> shyam_k: these have ssd drives right?
<vagothcpp> running on ubuntu 9.10
<rhett> i see, thanks
<Classic> SonicFreak94, should be able to do what i said from recovery mode, no?
<Classic> vagothcpp, house with 7 walls?:)
<SonicFreak94> Classic: There's no GUI though, so I wouldn't know what to type in
<ranjan> hello every body can any one tell me how to edit grub boot loder entry in ubuntu 9.10
<vagothcpp> Classic, No no no. I need a linux vmware software to virtually run windows 7
<Classic> SonicFreak94, oh ok....
<indus> shyam_k: does the live cd run?
<indus> shyam_k: open gparted adn checked?
<Classic> SonicFreak94, is you restart, do u see login screen?
<ranjan> hello every body can any one tell me how to edit grub boot loder entry in ubuntu 9.10
<indus> !grub2 | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SonicFreak94> Classic: No, black screen, and I see a text login, but it disappears in less than a second
<Classic> vagothcpp, no idea really, the ones i used were vmware and virtual box, but not for windose 7, but xp
<vagothcpp> ranjan, http://www.howtoforge.com/working_with_the_grub_menu
<loquitus> What do you suggest as a good LGPL or MIT or BSD licensed library that I can use to do TripleDES encryption and decryption?
<Classic> SonicFreak94, so u can even see console login?
<Classic> cant
<SonicFreak94> Classic: Not really
<hid3nax> Morning everyone. How can I force `radtest' (it tests radius authentication) to use MS-CHAP2 encryption instead of sending the password in plain text?
<Classic> hm... can you press ctrl+alt+f1 and see?
<vagothcpp> ranjan, Did you get that?
<Vonnick> laeelllw
<Classic> @ SonicFreak94
<SonicFreak94> Classic: No. I can go into recovery mode and select the "root" option, and I can type login from there, but I still don't get GUI
<ranjan> vagothcpp:: i got that i am cheaking it out
<Classic> SonicFreak94,  login with normal user
<SonicFreak94> Classic: You mean with my account?
<Classic> yes
<SonicFreak94> OK
<SonicFreak94> Then what?
<Classic> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<hwilde> help, this error is scrolling in syslog:  console-kit-daemon[22394]: CRITICAL: cannot initialize libpolkit
<hwilde> I do not need to switch users how do I uninstall libpolkit
<SonicFreak94> Classic: is that it?
<Classic> anything happenned?
<SonicFreak94> Well, I have to reboot to try it
<SonicFreak94> I can go try and come back though
<Classic> ok
<SonicFreak94> I'll go try it then, I'll tell you what happens
<askogrand> currently, the time and date are in the middle of the top bar. how do i make them go the right next to the sound icon?
<spiky25> http://pastebin.com/m4d166034 Can you help me a little ???
<vagothcpp> cd installs take foreever
<indus> askogrand: click middle mouse buttton
<indus> askogrand: and move
<indus> askogrand: if you right click, it will say if its locked, then unlock and move with middle mouse
<askogrand> and if I have a two buttoned mouse?
<vagothcpp> askogrand, I would suggest upgrading, but there is a key combination i think that can substitute it
<Madpilot> askogrand, right-click, choose Move, move, left-click again to fix
<freaky[t]> Is Deluge better than Transmission? (2 torrent clients)
<Madpilot> freaky[t], IMO, yes.
<vagothcpp> freaky[t], transmission is the best
<indus> askogrand: mac?
<askogrand> no, a two button microsoft mouse
<vagothcpp> askogrand, those are quite old =P
<indus> askogrand: or you can delete this time, then keep mouse where you want it, then add it to panel again, but try madpilot advice
<Madpilot> vagothcpp, never actually knew about the middle-click-and-drag method of moving panel applets. Cool!
<askogrand> indus, sounds cool. thanks
<vagothcpp> Madpilot, wasnt my suggestions, cause nore did i
<indus> askogrand: write to microsoft and ask them for a third button :D
<askogrand> indus, ya, ill make sure to tell em I need for my linux install
<freaky[t]> hm ok
<vagothcpp> USB install of ubuntu is <2minutes not including formatting, CD install is 1 year, 4 days and 3 hours
<freaky[t]> Madpilot, vagothcpp thank you :)
<SonicFreak94> classic: It told me to use another command, "service gdm start". I did that, and it said "gdm start/running", and it showed the process ID (I think)
<SonicFreak94> Classic: It told me to use another command, "service gdm start". I did that, and it said "gdm start/running", and it showed the process ID (I think), but it didn't tell me whether it was previously running or anything, and I still have no GUI =(
<tehbaut|> so when will Gnome fix its panels functionality?
<elik> Hi, I'm trying to restore grub from a partition using grub2 (a 64 bits os). Which livecd would be best for me? I have kubuntu 8.04 right now and it doesn't seem to like my other brug :(
<isolat3dsh33p> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Flannel> elik: Any liveCD with Ubuntu 9.04 or earlier will work (GRUB1)
<Flannel> elik: Oh, wait.  You're trying to install GRUB2?
<elik> no no no
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, anyone knows where gedit stored? I need it for Greasemonkey
<Flannel> isolat3dsh33p: `which gedit`
<elik> Flannel, I have grub2 already installed
<cichlasoma> i got very long output from a command in xfce4-terminal. when i scroll upwards, i cannot reach its beginning, it's not stored by the terminal, probably. is there a log somewhere where i can access it?
<rww> isolat3dsh33p: /usr/bin/gedit
<leaf-sheep> To those whom use GRUB2 to edit their TTY resolution successfully, I wasn't able to get a new resolution.  I have set "GRUB_GFXMODE=1680x1050" in /etc/default/grub and ran "sudo update-grub"  It looks same.  Any suggestions?
<elik> Flannel, but it got replaced by windows's MBR, I'm trying to recover it
<isolat3dsh33p> rww, thanks
<Flannel> elik: Right, you want to use 9.10 to restore it.  It has GRUB2 on it.
<rww> leaf-sheep: that option only changes the resolution of GRUB2's menu, not the TTY itself. If you figure out how to do the latter, I'd be interested in hearing it :)
<saethr> hey
<saethr> any of you know anything about pure-ftpd?
 * rww has been pondering the same thing
<saethr> :o
<leaf-sheep> rww: What a sloth. :)
<spiky25> http://pastebin.com/m4d166034 Can you help me a little to config my .conkyrc file for conky ??? problems 3 and 4 still are to solve ...
<rww> leaf-sheep: I'm efficient!
<elik> Flannel, ok, great. And is there a resource on how I should do that? It seems like grub changed quite a lot since grub1, and things such as find /boot/grub/stage1 won't work anymore
<Classic> SonicFreak94, so any gui?
<saethr> spiky25: http://saethr.ath.cx/files.html
<elik> Flannel, is it as simple as root (hd...) and setup (hd...) ?
<SonicFreak94> Classic: No =(
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | elik
<ubottu> elik: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Classic> SonicFreak94, no idea, but try that post i gave you anyways, maybe it will work, because no idea what else you could do
<Flannel> elik: I don't know, I haven't updated my brain with GRUB2 info yet
<spiky25> saethr I don't need that
<SonicFreak94> OK
<ZykoticK9> elik, grub2 recovery is totally different -- read the grub2 link from ubottu!
<elik> ZykoticK9, Flannel, or could I install grub1 with the current live cd and restore from within my original os?
<elik> ZykoticK9, reading for sure :)
<Flannel> elik: No, that won't work
<rww> leaf-sheep: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7952204&postcount=11 , perhaps?
<leaf-sheep> rww: I was reading the same thing! +1!
<elik> ZykoticK9, Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD, what a handy section name. How could google not find it :D Thanks
<rww> leaf-sheep: post #17 might work too
<rww> leaf-sheep: you wanna test it or shall I?
<leaf-sheep> rww: I'll test it.
<elik> ZykoticK9, oh, right, the chroot method. I knew about that, but was trying to get around because my normal OS is 64 bits and the live cd is 32 bits :(
<rww> leaf-sheep: alright. I volunteer to update the wiki documentation if it works, then :)
<elik> ZykoticK9, so when you come to execute /bin/bash with the chroot, doesn't like that so much
<leaf-sheep> rww: You're welcome to cite me on my word. :D
<qp_pq> any terminal that supports unicode ? like umlauts and s*it ?
<leaf-sheep> rww: Be back in a jiffy!
<ZykoticK9> elik, ya - i certainly hadn't even really thought about the 32/64bit thing - but i guess that could be an issue...
<elik> ZykoticK9, didn't think about it in the first place either :) Was mad at chroot
<elik> I wish it was not so freaking hard to get 64 bit version from the web site o.O
<hwilde> elik, where are you trying to download from
<rww> elik: umm, it's not? ubuntu.com -> Download Ubuntu -> Alternative download options -> 64-bit version...
<elik> hwilde, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<elik> rww, didn't see it fold, and once it's fold, it's hard to see that it unfolds, thanks :)
<songer>                                              
<songer> dg=
<hwilde> elik, which mirror are you using ?
<elik> hwilde, canada's
<elik> hwilde, it's just that it folds it by default, so I didn't see the option for changing what I was going to download
<hwilde> elik, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<hwilde> elik, where in canada?
<hwilde> univ of calgary close enough? http://mirror.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/mirror/ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<elik> Sherbrooke
<elik> Gulus would have been awesome... if it was still up :(
<elik> hwilde, anyway, the file is on its way
<elik> hwilde, thanks
<hwilde> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/9.10/
<hwilde> elik, what is your download speed
<leaf-sheep> rww: :\
<elik> hwilde, google chrome has this nice way of hiding that unimportant information -_-
<hwilde> elik, why aren't you using bittorrent
<hwilde> over 2MB/s there
<leaf-sheep> rww: I'm using encrypted lvm system. I wonder if that had to do something with it. Didn't work for me.
<elik> hwilde, I doubt uwaterloo would do better though, their mirror is sucky
<elik> hwilde, I'm giving myself some time, gotta study anyway :D
<rww> leaf-sheep: hmm. I'll go try it
<lorenfel> How do I install the drivers for my brother MFC 5840CN all in one printer
<qp_pq> any other UNICODE terminal for dutch language for  example ... ?
<spiky25> http://pastebin.com/m4d166034 I need a conky specialist !!! problem 3 is solved but I wanted to see both interfaces in one ... The final result is shown on the website down of my pastebin as comment code stating my problems ...
<greezmunkey> Well, I just got an education on md5sums...Three seperate checks using sudo if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum  failed, I checked all over only to boot from the CD, run the integrity check and have it tell me that the CD was just fine...:/
<hid3nax> Morning everyone. How can I force `radtest' (it tests radius authentication) to use MS-CHAP2 encryption instead of sending the password in plain text?
<ZykoticK9> elik, sure enough 32bit live cd gives error on the "sudo chroot /mnt" step on 64bit systems "... `/bin/bash`: Exec format error"
<lorenfel> Can someone tell me how to install the drivers for my MFC 5840 CN all in one printer?
<elik> ZykoticK9, sure does
<elik> ZykoticK9, could it reinstall grub though?
<elik> (if I had grub1, of course)
<ZykoticK9> elik, oh it mounted!  i'll continue grub2 reinstall and see if it works
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, you can't use sudo and then a pipe "|", it won't work
<elik> ZykoticK9, you are in the process of recovering grub2 too?
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, dude...you're killin' me   seriously? hehe someone here told me that's how...sometimes free tech support is worth just that!
<ZykoticK9> elik, it mount's but it doesn't chroot - so i can't go any further
<elik> ZykoticK9, right, I'm at that point too, downloading x64 live cd :)
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, i'm afraid the command you got was sorta incorrect.  if you do need to use sudo and a PIPE, you can use the tee command instead (not applicable here)
<leaf-sheep> rww: Well? ;o
<rww> leaf-sheep: didn't work for me. in fact, it broke my ctrl-alt-f# completely :(
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, I also ran "md5sum /dev/cdrom" like it said in the burning howto, but that also failed. In the end, the CD seems to be fine, so no worries!
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, or I could have written the output into a file, and then read that file into the second command manuall I guess...
<leaf-sheep> rww: This is terrible. I liked "vga=ask" thing. It was simple.
<rww> leaf-sheep: me too
<Flannel> rww, leaf-sheep: that was just a kernel parameter, not a GRUB anything.
<rww> Flannel: and now it doesn't work.
<rww> Flannel: and the only replacement I can find is that GRUB thing that also doesn't work :(
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, "written the output into a file" <- that would be called an ISO (which can be created by using "cat" and outputting to a file as you said) which is probably what you started with.
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, heh you're right!, I could read the contents of the burnt cd back onto the HDD, then checksum it again, brilliant!
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, course, if there was a read error I wouldn't know if it was the CD, or the reading it back to the HDD would I?
<dnscstudent> hi, im looking for an open source alternative for internet cafe management software, which one would be best for most situations and also reliable?
<rww> leaf-sheep: hmm. I'm gonna go try some other things. I'll let you know if anything works.
<leaf-sheep> rww: Ditto. ;o
<Flannel> rww, leaf-sheep: you need `insmod vbe`
<greezmunkey> dnscstudent, so would that involve renting computer time?
<dnscstudent> greezmunkey: yes, should also support features such as time consumed, locking wokstations, sending messages etc.
<dnscstudent> greezmunkey: what sofware would you recommend?
<greezmunkey> dnscstudent, so have you looked for nonfree alternatives?
<dnscstudent> greezmunkey: i prefer FOSS specifically for ubuntu
<mxktmdude> hi everyone, im trying to get my ati drivers installed, however when i open up System>Administrator>Hardware Drivers, there are no drivers listed. Any ideas?
<Ascavasaion> I am having trouble with Samba.  I can access Windows shares easily, but I cannot access Samba shares from Windows machines.  I have tried Start>Run>\\computername\sharename and also \\192.168.0.2\sharename and nothing.  When I do a findsmb it shows nothing.  Please can someone help me.  I have done a "ufw allow samba" and it shows up as a rule.  Please can someone help me!!!
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Samba still not working.
<Flannel> rww, leaf-sheep: you need `insmod vbe` http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=73263
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: can you ping to that machine?
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: Yes.
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: at both ends?
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: Yes.
<rww> Flannel: I just got it to work by adding vesafb to /etc/modules + doing the steps in that forum thread
<rww> Flannel: I wonder which way is better...
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: the problem is accessing the ubuntu shares from windows? right?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, I was hoping that you would be here, you far did you get?
<Ascavasaion> be right back... going to move this computer next to the other one so we can try to sort it out together.
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: Yes.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, did you happen to run smbpasswd -a (username) ?
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: can you try setting the iptables rules to default?
<rww> Flannel: ah, looks like my grub config already had `insmod vbe' in it
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: YEs.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, I have a working smb.conf if you want it.
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: I do not know how.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Sure.
<rww> leaf-sheep: adding vesafb to /etc/modules and following the instructions in that forum thread works for me
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: the windows account should be added to samba users in ubuntu machine thru smbpasswd -a <username>
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: I did that.
<Ascavasaion> It asked for new password and I typed in the existing password.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/312698/
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, There are a few other things you need to check as well...
<leaf-sheep> rww: I'll try it.
<Hilikus> are replaygain tags still only supported in id3v2 and not APEv2?
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: from the windows machine verify by telnet to ubuntu machine using port 445, 137-139
<leaf-sheep> rww: Wait... Linkz.
<greezmunkey> lagggggggg
<Ayhee> Ascavasaion : how to upgrading ubuntu 7.04 to 9.10
<leaf-sheep> Ayhee: Do a clean installation.
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: just to verify if the ubuntu machine accepts netbios connection from the outside world
<rww> leaf-sheep: for the Ubuntu Forums thread? http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=4d3185b17ae5b8421de9e2f1f15284ac&p=8024427&postcount=17
<rww> !upgrade | Ayhee
<ubottu> Ayhee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ayhee> i have tried to type apt-get upgrade
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, still here?
<Ayhee> but nothing happen
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: busy checking those things.
<vasi> is there a shell command that will print the mountpoint of the filesystem containing a given file
<vasi> ?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Blank post.
<vasi> i could do it by munging df output, i suppose...
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: from windows machine you would do in command prompt telnet <ubuntu machine ip> 445
<Sephis> how to change the proxy for the system in the shell ?
<rww> Ayhee: specifically, you'd need to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Feisty then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Gutsy , which would get you to Hardy, which is a supported release, then upgrade Hardy to Intrepid, then Jaunty, then Karmic, using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes . This process is not supported, and I recommend you reinstall and avoid using releases that are End of Lifed in the future.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, there are a couple of things I did for security that you need to know.  Wha, hold on...http://paste.ubuntu.com/312698/
<Ascavasaion> conenction refused on port 445
<dreamnid> vasi: I saw a python script that can help: http://www.faqts.com/knowledge_base/view.phtml/aid/4686/fid/245
<leaf-sheep> rww: The "insmod vbe" line?
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: was that the response of telnet from the ubuntu machine?
<rww> leaf-sheep: what about it?
<vasi> dreamnid: interesting, thanks
<leaf-sheep> rww: You said you added vesafb to /etc/modules as instructed on the forums.
<powertool08> greezmunkey: I'd be interested in that smb.conf file if you could paste it. :)
<rww> leaf-sheep: no, I added vesafb to /etc/modules /and/ did the stuff on the forums
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: Conenction refused
<greezmunkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/312698/
<greezmunkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/312698/
<greezmunkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/312698/
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: Unable to open connection.
<greezmunkey> oops!
<powertool08> greezmunkey: That one says test2
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: how about on port 139?
<ksonnad> Anybody noticed that the Scale plugin for Compiz slows down (only) when Firefox is open?
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: 445, 137, 138 and 139 all refused.
<soreau> ksonnad: It's probably your graphics driver being slow
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: then probably the ubuntu machine do not listen to these ports?
<ksonnad> Works perfectly with any number of windows, but if I have even ONE Firefox window open, it stutters.
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: try sudo netstat -pantu | grep 445
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: let's see if 445 listens..
<ksonnad> soreau: Works perfectly with any number of windows, but if I have even ONE Firefox window open, it stutters.
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: Nothing when I do thta netstat line
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: try sudo netstat -pantu
<Hilikus> does anyone know of an mp3 replaygain tagger that uses id3v2 tags and not APEv2 like mp3gain does
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: then consult if there entries for 445 138 139
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: can you pastebin the output of sudo netstat -pantu
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: Yes, all four ports have entries there
<dnscstudent> Ascavasaion: and also the output of sudo iptables -L
<greezmunkey> try this...http://paste.ubuntu.com/322225/
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: What am I looking for there?
<powertool08> greezmunkey: Thanks, I'll compare to mine to see what I'm missing.
<greezmunkey> powertool08, mine is pretty simple, the homes section works, but only after running smbpasswd to add the users, and the "/Shared" dir is read only.
<greezmunkey> powertool08, It's been years since I have fooled with Linux, so that setup is a dry run for the server PC I'll be setting up this weekend.
<Ascavasaion> dnscstudent: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/322234/
<TheKro> Hi.  I'd like to update my Skype to the 2.1 version.  I have the skype repository listed, but when I run apt-get update, I get lines like "Ign http://download.skype.com stable Release.gpg", and no updates are listed.
<powertool08> greezmunkey: Stupid question here. There is absolutely no way to use samba without having ports 139/445 open correct? With all the samba/rpc exploits which come out fairly often I'm hesitant to leave these open.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, yikes! whay do you need all of that?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Pidgin is opening most of them hehe
<powertool08> greezmunkey: afaik, the only defenses are filtering with iptables to allow expected lan hosts, and firewalling the wan connection to block all netbios type traffic. Any other/better ways to secure?
<greezmunkey> powertool08, I thought netbios was a non routeable protocol...or is that the other one?
<greezmunkey> net something
<powertool08> greezmunkey: I'm not sure. I just feel like I'm opening myself up to insecurities of windows when I have samba running.
 * Ascavasaion realised that he is never going to actually get Samba working is he?
<greezmunkey> powertool08, about all you have to worry about are other users on your LAN, but you can secure against that too.
<powertool08> Ascavasaion: Don't say that, I have it working in a crippled state.
<whammo> is there a how-to on purging pulse and reinstalling alsa?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, What is the situation with the samba server, is this to be a production box, or just for home use?
<ironfoot495> Hi what is the command for installing xubuntu on 9.10
<Ascavasaion> powertool08: I have been crippled in trying to fix it.  Either I am the dumbest person ever, or Samba is flawed.
<powertool08> greezmunkey: Easier said than done... I have better computing habits than the infested machines which are sometimes connected (friends/family)
<rubydiamond> how do I uninstall software that was installed from source
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Home use... want to listen to music on an old Windows machine which is getting the music off this computer (the Linux box)
<powertool08> rubydiamond: Look into 'check install' and next time it will uninstall through the pkg manager.
<powertool08> Ascavasaion: Like myself, you probably just need to spend some more time with it.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, so you want the Winbox to play the files stored on you Linbox, like over the LAN?
<rubydiamond> powertool08: what is check install
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Exactly.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, what old Winbox?
<leaf-sheep> rww: I'm sad. :(
<powertool08> rubydiamond: Its a program which you use in conjuction with installing from source, it makes it install like a package so its easy to remove.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Windows 98 machine.
<xukun> I just suddenly lost all stereo sound after a crash. I have only ac3 and dts sound. Nothing is muted. Is there a way to restart the pulse pcm thing or something else?
<rww> leaf-sheep: vesafb didn't help?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, do you have to log into the W98 box when you start it?
<kraut> moin
<leaf-sheep> rww: I didn't try it. I don't see that "vesafb" thing anywhere.
<TheKro> xukun: pulseaudio --kill and then pulseaudio --start
<rww> leaf-sheep: that's because I found it on some other site I can't find now
<rubydiamond> powertool08: I have installed imagemagick .. now there is no command named "check" how do I uninstall it
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: YEs.
<leaf-sheep> rww: vesafb in /etc/modules, correct?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, did you get my smb.conf file?
<rww> leaf-sheep: yep, just add it on a new line
<powertool08> rubydiamond: you probably don't have it. apt-get install checkinstall
<leaf-sheep> rww: Okay. Done. I'll reboot and... *sighs*
<rubydiamond> powertool08: yeah installed checkinstall .. but I had already installed imagemagick without checkinstalll
<sampo> hello people...
<rubydiamond> powertool08: I want to remove it
<kostkon> TheKro, they don't have the new beta ver on the repo, just download the deb from skype site.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: busy saving it as my new smb.conf file and then I will restart Samba
<powertool08> rubydiamond: Also, it won't help your current situation, just use it next time
<sampo> who knows gambas2 there?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, don't do that yet
<powertool08> rubydiamond: As for the current issue, sorry, no idea.
<rubydiamond> oh god
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I changed some of the info.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, ah, ok go for it then
<TheKro> kostkon: how do I install the .deb then, and will installing that way play nice with apt-get's database? (so i can uninstall/upgrade later?)
<rubydiamond> powertool08: I have installed two different versions of imagemagicks from source and in /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib
<powertool08> rubydiamond: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/110867-how-uninstall-source.html
<sampo> does anyone there knows any GOOD pdf tutorial for gambas2?
<kostkon> TheKro, yes, no probs at all.
<ironfoot495> Does anyone know the command to install xubuntu on 9.10 server
<kostkon> TheKro, what skype do you have currently, from the skype or the medibuntu repo?
<rww> ironfoot495: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ironfoot495> oh ok thanx:-D
<ranjan> hi there can any body can tell me in which folder this updates files are located so that i can use it out on other system  i mean to say on my friends laptop  and what are the point that i have to consider because  at his place there is no internet accese
<ranjan> please help
<TheKro> kostkon: thanks
<rww> ranjan: /var/cache/apt/archives/ , see also the information ubottu's about to give you
<rww> !aptoncd | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<powertool08> rubydiamond: If you don't have the makefile, another forum suggested this: I can't guarantee it will work. You could try to re-download the original tarball, uncompress and run ./configure, ./make and then try "sudo make uninstall".
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, look in this directory, /var/log/samba, what do you see?
<rww> !away > PL|Television
<ubottu> PL|Television, please see my private message
<Meowpup> hi i have a file or type .mpt anyone know how I can access it. i think its some typeof txt or presentation format.
<rubydiamond> powertool08: okay
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: No log ins from the Windows machine.
<kyoe> #templar
<kyoe> dfidl
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, what do you mean?
<kyoe> #templar
<seira_> #templar
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Well, it has files named after different IPs, and there is nothing from that machine.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, in the log directory, hmm
<powertool08> kyoe: looking for /j #channel?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, none of the IPs match?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: in smbd.log there is this...
<Ascavasaion> [2009/11/19 10:37:45,  0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(7259)
<Ascavasaion>   Global parameter security found in service section!
<kinja-sheep> rww: I will have better luck in #grub
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, in the .conf file, change the line that says security = user to security = share, then restart samba
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, you there?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I changed the user to share... restarted Samba, nothing... it find the computer now... but not the share.
<GNU\colossus> hi, can anyone of you explain this to me?: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-November/202322.html (exec summary: Xorg + Hal input device properties do't work in Karmic)
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, ok, so you can browse to the ubuuntu box?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, that's a start
<cam_> hi, i'm about to do an install of 9.10 on a thumbdrive...which FS should i use ?
<mtinman> How do I provide apache directories (with full access & permissions)  for existing users of my webserver, i.e. user John has full access & permissions for http;//www.myhost.com/john/ ?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, are you doing a "map network drive" operation in windows?
<digitalfiz> can tomcat run along side apache?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: No... If I browse the Entire Network from Windows box I can see the Windows box and the Ubuntu box under the same Workgroup name.  But when I double click the Ubuntu machine it says "the computer or sharename cound not be found.  Make sure you typed it correctly, and try again"
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Not yet... need to find the share before I can map it.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, type in a dos window: net view
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Netview only shows the local Windows machine.
<ubuntu> eii
<ubuntu> eiii
<simplexio> Ascavasaion: how about "map network drive" -> \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\share with user/pass
<escape> kien abla espaniol
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, do you have file and printer sharing turned on in the winbox?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, I assume that you do.
<Ascavasaion> simplexio: No luck.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Yes, file sharing is on.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, look in the /var/log/samba directory again, what's there now?
<Ascavasaion> ~doe sit matter what logon I use in windows networking?I have three options: client For MS Networks, MS Family Logon, and Windows Logon.
<greezmunkey> use windows logon
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: logs have not changed.
<soreau> Ascavasaion: Can you ping the boxes IPs both ways?
<Ascavasaion> soreau: Yes.
<Christoffer> Hello!
<soreau> Ascavasaion: Have you reviewed !samba information?
<Ascavasaion> soreau: where?
<napster> Hi all....
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion has been at this for a while now,,,
<rubydiamond> how to install jmagick on latest ubuntu
<soreau> ! samba | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rubydiamond> with package manager
<Meowpup> anyone having problems with firefox 3.5.2 i am
<greezmunkey> SWAT sucks
<Ascavasaion> joel@fellowship:/etc/samba$ ! samba
<Ascavasaion> The program 'samba' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Ascavasaion> sudo apt-get install samba4
<Chris3299> downgrade
<saethr> hey
<Chris3299> if you can
<Chris3299> :D
<saethr> how do i find out what ports are unused
<saethr> ?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, what directory are you trying to share on the*nix box?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: /home/joel/music
<frozsyn> Hello! I have an old laptop (thinkpad x31) which can not boot to a usb key, and I would like to use grub2 to do so. But the uhci grub2 module freezes when a usb key is present. Does someone have any experience with that?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, change that. The [homes] directory will let you get there. path = %S is all you need...
<Christoffer> Okay, I?ve got a problem. I?ve installed ubuntu on one of my computers, and it worked in the beginning, but now when I try to start it the screen gets black. What should I do?
<frozsyn> BTW, I use ubuntu juanty with larmic version of grub-pc and grub-common packages
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: You mean in smb.conf I must change the /home/joel/music to %s/music?
<soreau> Christoffer: At what point does it turn black?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, then in windows, map network drive, make sure that the windows logon matches the unix logon. If it doesn't than check connect as a differant user, and supply a user/pass that you set up with smbpasswd -s
<greezmunkey> -a
<Christoffer> After Ive choosen Ubuntu instead of windows
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, no path = %S, that's all!
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, that's under the [homes] section
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: So I add a whole new line path=%s to the homes section?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, hold a minute...
<Christoffer> soreau: It gets black when I try to start it up
<RussellAlan> if anyone is up for helping me setup my kubuntu box to be media server say so... had trouble with samba setup.
<soreau> Christoffer: Which graphics chip do you have?
<freaky[t]> is gnomenu somewhere in the repositories? oO
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312698/ like that...
<Christoffer> soreau: Moment, I'll check.
<greezmunkey> yikes, valid users, not path -- my bad...
<Portunus> I request help of my php unable to connect to my mysql database thru a virtual machine that is ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Blank pastebin post.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, try again
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Still.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, even though...I'll redo it, brb
<Freddy2_> hi
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Okies
<greezmunkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322252/
<Freddy2_> can i use a virtual resolution in 9.10? i've tried to enable it in a subsection of the screen section (Virtual x y) but doesn't work
<Freddy2_> (i've also reconfigured xserver-xorg package)
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, you can use the %S variable in a path statement as well, by the way.
<cam_>  i'm about to do an install of 9.10 on a thumbdrive...which filesystem should i use ?
<Ascavasaion> Is it a porblem that findsmb lists nothing?
<Ascavasaion> problem
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, try this, sudo smbtree
<witakr> Anyone know if AMD Athlon X2 L310 and AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 are interchangable?
<alesson> salut à tous
<greezmunkey> witakr, donno
<Kottizen> soreau: I'm a friend of Christoffer, and I think he've got his graphic card now.
<witakr> im getting new book tomorrow thzt has the athalon x2 (64bit) but I walready havde a book with the turion 64 x2... i was curious which is better
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, what did you get?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: It prompted me for a password and then nothing.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, oh, that's not good...sometimes it can take a few seconds to populate this listing
<Christoffer> Soreau: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
<soreau> Christoffer: What did you do before it quit working?
<net> здрасти
<Kottizen> soreau: I made a port forward in his router.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: No, it pauses, then goes back to prompt.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, are you sure that samba is running then?
<soreau> Kottizen: I dont think that should have anything to do with the issue at hand
<Kottizen> soreau: I think the same. :P
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, ps -ef | grep samba
<Kottizen> soreau: He made an upgrade with the automatic-upgrade-tool.
<Kottizen> soreau: And upgraded the language-files.
<soreau> Kottizen: You mean update-manager?
<Kottizen> soreau: Yes.
<net> сдесь русские есть
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: joel      8759  5350  0 11:13 pts/0    00:00:00 grep samba
<net> ????
<MechX2> update manager for what?
<MechX2> OpenCart?
<Kottizen> For his language (swedish).
<soreau> Kottizen: Is it jaunty or karmic?
<cutout33> how can I install libstdc++5 on ubuntu 9.10 it is removed from the rep.
<Kottizen> soreau: 9.10
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, hold a sec, there's a better way...
<MechX2> info
<soreau> Kottizen: Can you have him try adding nomodeset as a kernel option? This is purely a guess that maybe something broke with kernel modesetting
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey:
<powertool08> Ascavasaion: I use ps aux | grep
<Ascavasaion> joel@fellowship:/etc/samba$ sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Ascavasaion>  * Stopping Samba daemons                                                                                                              [ OK ]
<Ascavasaion>  * Starting Samba daemons
<Kottizen> soreau: Sure. How do I add that? It's in the start, right?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: joel@fellowship:/etc/samba$ ps aux | grep samba
<Ascavasaion> joel      8763  0.0  0.0   3340   808 pts/0    S+   11:15   0:00 grep samba
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I added samba in after grep.
<sdf> how do i use curl to download a file?
<sdf> i have the url and it's a .tgz file, how do i get it?
<soreau> Kottizen: No, depending on whether he is using grub1 or grub2.. at least with grub1 it would be E at the grub prompt and add nomodeset as a kernel parameter
<Ascavasaion> sdf: why not use wget?
<Kottizen> soreau: I found a page for it: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<tga> howdy
<Kottizen> soreau: Under the topic "No Xv support for Intel 82852/855GM video chips with KMS"
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Since I chnaged to Windows Logon I canot even see the computer anymore.
<Kottizen> I try it.
<MechX2> anyone know any good websites cause im bored as fuck
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, yea, ps aux works...I needed to verify that on my system...
<cam_> anyone running ubuntu from thumbdrive with installation on it instead of live cd kind ?
<Madpilot> MechX2, language, pls...
<sdf> Ascavasaionis wget better?
<tga> I'm running Karmic on VMware Server, with the vmware tools installed -- how can I change the X resolution?
<MechX2> sorry madpilot
<MechX2> im bored as heck :)
<sdf> Ascavasaion: how do i do it using wget then? :D
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, what is your windows username?
<soreau> Kottizen: If he fresh installed karmic, he is using grub2. Upgrade from jaunty, probably still using grub1. The other thing I would suggest trying is a karmic live cd
<tga> my X server doesn't seem to like any other modes than 800x600
<S1aw> hi ubuntu gods
<Kottizen> soreau: Then he have grub2, thanks.
<MechX2> Im running ubuntu on a MacBookPro yeaaaaa booooiiiii
<Ascavasaion> sdf I usually use wget -c www.blahblah.com/blah/yourfilename.tgz
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: joel
<sdf> Ascavasaion: thanks, do you prefer wget to curl, why?
<S1aw> my audio doesnt work with blender after i updated to 9.10
<Ascavasaion> sdf: I have never tried curl :)
<sdf> Ascavasaion: i prefer the name 'curl' to wget
<S1aw> i get the error bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<brijith> can not import pages of moin wiki to newly installed wiki in ubuntu 9.10
<Ascavasaion> sdf: Well, enjoy it then :)
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, does anybody know how to disable the shutdown-dialogue where some applications (e.g. konversation) are listed (and preventing shutdown)?
<zash> sdf: curl dumps stuff on stdout by default, wget to a file. curl is more useful for web debugging imo
<net> тут есть Русские ????
<Concretesledge> is there any way i can upgarde to a different distribution
<powertool08> !ru | net
<ubottu> net: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wesley> slaw: do you have skype installed and running?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, post your smb.conf please..
<S1aw> umm
<S1aw> i did
<S1aw> one second ill install it again
<wesley> slaw - please don't
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: A sec,
<wesley> slaw - I found only that error on the web related to skype issues.
<fabio_> hi to all
<stevo> i have ubuntu 8.04 and the shutdown button turned into a green running man and will not shutdown
<fabio_> I need some serious help =|
<wesley> slaw - and in my experience skype kind of hogs audio resources.
<S1aw> oh
<wesley> slaw does your audio work at all?
<S1aw> yeah it works with everything else
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/322262/
<S1aw> its just blender 2.49
<kostkon> Slart, when do you get this error?
<Dallas> anyone here?
<kostkon> oops
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, what subnet are you on?
<S1aw> could it be pulse?
<fabio_> here's my apt-get -f install output... http://pastebin.com/d32084410
<kostkon> S1aw, , when do you get this error?
<wesley> slaw - I'd recommend a complete removal of blender and then re-install
<fabio_> what can I do? I'm desperate :(
<wesley> slaw - because it is only that application that is not working properly.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: 255.255.255.0
<kostkon> S1aw, for no sound in blender, try installing this:  libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<Dallas> anyone able to help get the graphics going on a dell mini 10?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, that's your mask...
<anarcap> Does anyone have any opinion on 32-bit vs. 64-bit flash plugin? I'm running Ubuntu 64-bit, but can't get flash to play back without tearing. I was thinking about installing 32bit ubuntu and using 32bit plugin if it's better.[Running Karmic / flashplugin-nonfree / ATI Radeon x1650 w/ xorg-video-ati & xorg-video-radeon] /
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: 192.168.0.x
<greezmunkey> ok. brb
<RussellAlan> any other resources i can use my ubuntu machine as other the media server, since i cant get it setup
<vesayth> does anyone know where I can find a good tutorial on how to set up Perforce in Ubuntu 64 bit?
<S1aw> brb
<Dallas> wow. this is much busier than it used to be.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, in the [homes] section, remove the path=%S statement, but keep the file open for a bit, brb
<Kottizen> soreau: I can't find it, how do I boot with nomodeset?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Okay
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, you remove that yet?
<Concretesledge> is there any way i can upgarde to a different distribution
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, save the file
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: yes
<ShishKabab> Hi. Is it possible to tell SSH in a config file that for a certain host it must always use port X so I won't have to pass the -p option every time I want to connect?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Must I restart Samba?
<soreau> Kottizen: I dont know about grub2
<powertool08> ShishKabab: You can setup a bash alias to do that.
<Dallas> anyone able to help get the graphics going on a dell mini 10?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, not yet, did you create the "music" directory in your home directory?
<anarcap> Does anyone have any opinion on 32-bit vs. 64-bit flash plugin? I'm running Ubuntu 64-bit, but can't get flash to play back without tearing. I was thinking about installing 32bit ubuntu and using 32bit plugin if it's better.[Running Karmic / flashplugin-nonfree / ATI Radeon x1650 w/ xorg-video-ati & xorg-video-radeon]
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: yes
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, are you on 9.10?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: No.. 9.04 I think.
<ShishKabab> powertool08: Yes, but I'd also like tab completion back for scp if possible :)
<Dallas> I believe the 64-bit flash plugin is still under developement.
<Dallas> but I'm not sure.
<fabio_> http://pastebin.com/d32084410 please!
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, close enough...goto System / Administration / users and Groups
<fabio_> I tried -purge of single packages but nothing...
<Ascavasaion> done
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: done
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, click the keys, and give it your pword
<anarcap> Dallas: So the 65bit non-free flash plugin is still under dev? I didn't know that. (Somewhat new to Linux/Ubuntu).
<Ascavasaion> It freezes when I try to unlock it.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: It freezes when I try to unlock it.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, does it ask for a pword?
<rww> anarcap: there's a testing version on Adobe's website. It's not in Ubuntu's repositories because it hasn't been officially declared stable yet
<rww> anarcap: I use it, have never had any problems with it.
<Dallas> anarcap: I don't know about the not free plugin, on my ms machine I have to run a 32-bit browser with 32 bit flash installed for it to work correctly.
<anarcap> rww - 64-bit flash?
<rww> anarcap: yes
<rww> !flash64 | anarcap
<ubottu> anarcap: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Dallas> anarcap: I'm still pretty new to ubuntu but I've used it for some time, I used to run ark for a while.
<jongbergs> Ascavasaion: does your samba problem working right now?
<rebel_kid> i am having problems with the x server in 9.10, i need to shut it down to modify it but i cant seem to completely stop it. /etc/init.d/gdm stop just kicks out information about new ways to stop gdm and no matter what i do when i switch back to display 7 i have a graphical interface
<Dallas> anarcap: so I might not have an exact remedy for you, just offering that I'm pretty sure the 64-bit plugin for flash is/was (a couple months back) crap.
<rebel_kid> how do i simply start and stop the xserver?
<anarcap> rww - O
<rww> Dallas: as I said, it works fine for me.
<anarcap> rww - Sorry I don't use IRC much what is !flash64 ?
<Dallas> anyone able to help get the graphics going on a dell mini 10?
<powertool08> rebel_kid: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, you there?
<rww> rebel_kid: sudo service gdm stop
<S1aw> kostkon now i get the same error with an 'Couldn't open audio: No available audio device' after it
<rebel_kid> powertool08: attempted, failed
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion left...
<rww> anarcap: !commands in this channel tell ubottu to tell you something. See the line directly below mine.
<kostkon> S1aw, in blender?
<powertool08> rebel_kid: try ctrl+alt+bksp
<S1aw> i also tried reinstalling blender but that didnt work
<S1aw> yeah
<S1aw> in the console
<anarcap> ubottu - Yeah, I'm running firefox 64-bit, and I don't have problems with Real or Java, but flash play back tears.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jongbergs> rebel_kid: gnome or kde?
<Dallas> anarcap: just the 64 bit flash plugin
<rww> powertool08: doesn't work in Jaunty or Karmic unless you screw around with xorg.conf
<kostkon> S1aw, eh, did you check the sound prefs in blender?
<rebel_kid> powertool08: that will restart, not stop
<S1aw> yeah
<noren> hi guys, need help here, i wanted to translate a txt file from command line, do we have any specific app in ubuntu for that
<wesley> slaw - did you specify purge when you uninstalled blender?
<kostkon> S1aw, what options do you have available?
<fabio_> no one able to help me? :(
<anarcap> rww - oh, a bot
<S1aw> ive been throught this with blender ppl already
<rebel_kid> rww, display 7 still has a gui
<noren> txt frm portugues to english
<rebel_kid> jongbergs: gnome
<S1aw> it seems its ubuntu
<wesley> lol
<net> пиздец
<S1aw> yeah i completely uninstalled it
<rww> anarcap: indeed :)
<wesley> slaw send the blender people in.  every other application is working fine.
<S1aw> and it doesnt work with the standalone one either
<noren> !translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<kostkon> S1aw, do you have the option to select output device, or driver in blender's prefs?
<jongbergs> rebel_kid: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop should work
<S1aw> you do in the new blender
<wesley> slaw did you read these:
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blender/+bug/44131
<S1aw> but not the stable one
<Ascavasaion> greez???
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blender/+bug/401145
<anarcap> rww - I'm running flash already, it's installed (the non-free version from the repository), but doesn't work well. I get tearing.
<jongbergs> Ascavasaion: does your samba problem working right now?
<Ascavasaion> what happened to greez?
<rww> anarcap: that's likely a problem with your video drivers, not flash itself
<rebel_kid> jongbergs: that command used to work in 8.10 now it just gives me information about service and stop commands, no matter how i attempt to stop gdm (init.d or service) i still have a graphical interface when i switch back to display 7
<powertool08> rebel_kid: A dirty way of doing it but sudo kill -9 Xorg
<wesley> slaw - blender uses SDL sound so maybe try adding SDL_AUDIODRIVER=alsa in /etc/environment and rebooting?
<rebel_kid> powertool08: i considered that... guess the xserver is already hosed so who cares at this point
<rww> rebel_kid: what output do you get when you issue "sudo service gdm stop"? You should get something like "gdm stop/waiting".
<rebel_kid> rww: that is exactly what i get
<S1aw> does that change it to use alsa as sound server?
<Dallas> anyone able to help get the graphics going on a dell mini 10?
<rebel_kid> rww: then display 7 still displays a pretty little interface
<anarcap> rww - but all other video plays fine, no tearing. I figured it was flash.
<Ascavasaion> anyone seen greezmonkey?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, here
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, did you get it to open?
<rww> anarcap: ah, perhaps, then. I used to have problems until newer version of my video drivers, perhaps you have a different issue
<Ascavasaion> aaaah, welcome back greezmunkey
<wesley> slaw what sound server are you using?
<rww> rebel_kid: interesting. What's the output of "ps -A | grep gdm"?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I clicked system>Administration>users
<rww> rebel_kid: assuming you want to troubleshoot it and don't just want it gone. If you just want it gone, killing it should do that ;)
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, are you in there now?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Yes, I authenticated.
<Darkedge> I need some testers to test out my lattest project, Who wants to help? :)
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, go to manage groups
<S1aw> its a clean install of 9.10 so i think its pulse
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: and then?
<anarcap> rww - you had a problem with just flash, and it was your video card drivers?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, add a group called nobody
<rebel_kid> rww: nothing at all
<rebel_kid> rww: at this point i would settle for it gone
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, once it's there add joel to it
<lolwut> Hello, I just upgraded to 9.10 with do-release-upgrade and now it just hangs with the message "Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: and then?
<lolwut> does anyone have an idea what i should do now?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, did you add user joel to it?
<rww> rebel_kid: well, "sudo pkill Xorg" should do that
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Nobody, ID = 1002, and I added Joel to it.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: yes
<Concretesledge> is there any way i can upgarde to a different distribution
<rebel_kid> rww: thank you
<S1aw> rebootin brb
<Lord-Readman> hello, when installing ubuntu it used to create a swap, but now it just does a use full disk by default, is there any advantage of making a 4GB swap if you have 4GB of ram, and also any advantage of making a 250mb /boot/ partition at the beginning of the disk so it loads faster?
<rww> Concretesledge: specifically from what to what?
<FunkyWeasel> Morning
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, in a term, go to your home directory
<Concretesledge> from ubuntu karmic koala, to 7evenOS
<rebel_kid> anyone have an experience with nvidia cards not going above 640x480 after upgrading to 9.10?
<b3rz3rk3r> Lord-Readman, yes there is an advantage
<Concretesledge> rww its really nice, it uses karmic sources..
<wesley> slaw - I'll need to do some reading about sound in linux and 9.10 before I can help you.
<simplexio> rebel_kid: you probably have vesa driver in use, try nvidia driver
<Dallas> Rebe;_kid:you probably need to get the drivers.
<Dallas> anyone able to help get the graphics going on a dell mini 10?
<Lord-Readman> b3rz3rk3r, to the swap? or the /boot/ or both?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I am in my home directory.
<wesley> slaw - maybe ask one of the other lads or lasses in here if they can help you now.  sorry.
<rww> Lord-Readman: If you want to use hibernation, you need a swap size equal to or larger than the memory in use, so it's advisable to create a swap partition a little bigger than your system memory if you need it.
<plustax> I have my laptop plugged into my tv right now with hdmi. I am using ubuntu 9.10 how do I get it working?
<rww> Concretesledge: You'd want to ask them about it. We don't support Ubuntu derivatives here.
<b3rz3rk3r> Lord-Readman, most people seem to agree that a swap just slightly larger than your installed RAM is the best idea
<rebel_kid> simplexio: i have installed the nivida driver with the restricted driver installer, no affect, i have also used nvidias install script from their page. again no affect
<rww> Concretesledge: s/Ubuntu/unofficial Ubuntu/
<FunkyWeasel> I've found pulseaudio periodically crashes and I need to reboot to sort the problem - pulseaudio will not restart and the PulseAudio Device Choser fails to connect.  Is there a less Windows-y solution than the 3-finger-salute?
<Concretesledge> rww ok. thank you
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, sudo chgrp -hR nobody Music
<FunkyWeasel> Oh, yes, running ibex.
<b3rz3rk3r> Lord-Readman, mainly to due with performace and saving, i dont think that it would assist with boot too much
<Lord-Readman> ok, so if i did 5000mb for 4096mb of ram, that would be fine, what about doing 250mb for /boot/ and putting it at the beginning of the disk?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, make sure that you type in the proper directory name for music
<om26er> lord-re
<Lord-Readman> yes?
<rww> Lord-Readman: I do that for /boot/, but it's unlikely to make a noticible speed difference.
<b3rz3rk3r> Lord-Readman, yes that would be fine. as for boot, im really not too sure if that would actually ame diference
<S1aw> i still got the same error with blender
<b3rz3rk3r> make*
<plustax> I have my laptop plugged into my tv right now with hdmi. I am using ubuntu 9.10 how do I get it working?
<S1aw> i think ill try changing sound server to oss
<Lord-Readman> what if I put /boot/ on a usb flash stick, ?
<Lord-Readman> and leave it plugged in all the time
<mintux> hi i installed ubuntu and has own grub after that i install debian and debian grub show when system come up . i put ubuntu live and fix grub oh hd0,0 ( while debian installed on hd0,3 ) and i got Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,0) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst "... succeeded  but when i restart i see debian boot grub again not ubuntu boot grub what's wrong ? ( im in ubuntu live now )
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I did that.
<were> Hello
<alesson> bonjour
<plustax> I have my laptop plugged into my tv right now with hdmi. I am using ubuntu 9.10 how do I get it working?
<anarcap> Would I lose any performance by installing 32-bit ubuntu on my 64-bit Intel HP? Does the 64-bit really make a difference?
<Lord-Readman> rww, b3rz3rk3r what do you think to putting /boot/ on a small usb pen drive? then it will have flash speeds?
<were> Question, is there a way to transfer files from ubuntu pc to windows pc through internet? some software perhaps if anyone knows
<rww> Lord-Readman: USB drives are slower than hard disks
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, in your smb.conf file remove the [Shared] section entirely for now, and then restart samba
<wesley> were: several ways
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, you there?
<plustax> I have my laptop plugged into my tv right now with hdmi. I am using ubuntu 9.10 how do I get it working?
<plustax> I have my laptop plugged into my tv right now with hdmi. I am using ubuntu 9.10 how do I get it working?
<plustax> I have my laptop plugged into my tv right now with hdmi. I am using ubuntu 9.10 how do I get it working?
<b3rz3rk3r> Lord-Readman, iv never tried that, but USB drives are usually slower read times than normal HDD
<FloodBot3> plustax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FunkyWeasel> were: sftp, samba?
<powertool08> were: samba shares, tftp server on one, client on the other, netcat, i'm sure there are many more
<Lord-Readman> ah ok
<rww> Lord-Readman: additionally, you appear to be overestimating the amount of time it takes to load the contents of /boot/ into memory. It really doesn't take that long, so you're not going to save much time by optimizing it.
<b3rz3rk3r> Lord-Readman, you are better off getting yourself a 10,000rpm HDD, or a nice SDD
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: be right back.
<Lord-Readman> thanks for your help!
<plustax> I have my laptop plugged into my tv right now with hdmi. I am using ubuntu 9.10 how do I get it working?
<rww> !repeat | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, I got split out, sorry
<pepperspray>  Hi. Will this command work on xchat? : kickban &2  mask 9 <reason> ?
<Rabbitbu1ny> In the system monitor panel applet, when it says 'local', do they mean loopback or 192.168.x.x ?
<plustax> So you're telling me that in the UBUNTU support channel, no one knows how to connect to an external projector?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: No problem.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: DCC chat maybe?
<nozes> oi
<pepperspray> Hi. Will this command work on xchat? : kickban &2  mask 9 <reason> ?
<om26er> how can i restart x without rebooting system
<Rabbitbu1ny> plustax: People vary, search the forums. No one is paid to help you.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, this is cool, I think we're almost done
<powertool08> om26er: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Rabbitbu1ny> pepperspray: Stop spamming, ask in #xchat.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, besides, I'm not sure how that works :)
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Okies, I # out the whole shares section in smb.conf and restarted samba... now?
<pepperspray> Rabbitbu1ny,  I wasn't spamming. I didn't think the first post worked because I hadn't registered myself
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, try to access your user directory from the winbox.
<plustax> I have a question for you guys. I have my laptop connected to my TV via a hdmi cable. But I cant find in the settings how to get it setup. Can anyone help please?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: since I changed to Windows Logon I cannot even see the computer... let alone the share.
<testo> hi
<testo> have a doubt, someone can help?
<testo> usb-creator
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, try MS networking then
<testo> does it wipe theentire disk
<testo> or just create install directories on it
<cam_> anyone running ubuntu from thumbdrive with installation on it instead of live cd kind ? what file system do u use ?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, win98 didn't do things too well to begin with!
<plustax> I have a question for you guys. I have my laptop connected to my TV via a hdmi cable. But I cant find in the settings how to get it setup. Can anyone help please?
<testo> (is previous data on disk safe?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Client for MS Networks?
<wizztjh> Hi all , if i wanna help ubuntu to do some programming , where should i go to?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, that's it.
<Rabbitbunny> testo: Enter is not puncuation, Install can wipe the drive if you chose to.
<greezmunkey> plustax, does youtLT have hardcoded keys to point video to the external interface?
<testo> Rabbitbunny, i have a 200Gb disk with a lot of stuff
<testo> if i just run usb-creator
<testo> i have my data safe?
<plustax> greezmunkey  I dunno what that means, sir. Only my first few days using linux
<Rabbitbunny> testo: stop using enter as puncuation. Your data is never safe from you. The installer can overwrite if you tell it to.
<powertool08> plustax: Its not a linux thing. On my laptop <Fn>+fsomething switches between the lcd panel and the secondary video adapter
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, does anybody know how to disable the shutdown-dialogue where some applications (e.g. konversation) are listed (and preventing shutdown)?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Nothing
<greezmunkey> plustax, my LT has a key combo that will divert video to the vga interface, Dell Blue Fn+F8
<plustax> Well I have windows 7 on this laptop too, and it switches fine by going to the external projector settings
<friendishan> my evolution mail hangs as soon as it starts.
<plustax> greezmunkey yeah mine doesn't do that I don't think. :/
<Rabbitbunny> friendishan: Start it from console and see what it's doing.
<friendishan> rabbitbunny : how?
<Rabbitbunny> friendishan: Press alt+f2, type in evolution, click open in terminal or whatever. hit go.
<friendishan> rabbitbunny: done!
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, after you change that, check your log file directory again!
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, split again...
<Gameplayer> hello
<Gameplayer> since the upgrade to 9.10, the rights assigned to files on my usb sticks changed, where can I change them again ?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, wazzup?
<Rabbitbunny> friendishan: I have no idea what that actually means, i don't use evolution. pastebin the output and ask for help debugging it.
<friendishan> rabbitbunny: how do i pastebin?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: You will never believe this...  It seems I have two firewalls running.  I had firestarter and gi
<mintux1> it's my config http://codepad.org/ghglc51F  i want to see grub list of ubuntu . i installed debian and now i see menu of debian grub but i want back to ubuntu menu grub and put debian on that list . what's wrong here?
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: You will never believe this...  It seems I have two firewalls running.  I had firestarter and gufw ... I thought they were front-ends for both firewalls... I disabled them both and the thing worked first time.
<Rabbitbunny> friendishan: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, I thought the iptables looked wierd :/
<paranoid_ndroid> is there any ubuntu app that keeps track of the time spent on applications, webpages, chatwindows, etc?
<friendishan> friendishan : how will that pasting help me?
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, why the need for all the firewall stuff?
<Rabbitbunny> friendishan: Because pming people normally gets you yelled it.
<Rabbitbunny> s/it/at/
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, Is you Internet gateway connected via ethernet with all of your other PCs?
<whammo> can anybody tell me what I need to do to disable compiz? I have no gui
<friendishan> rabbitbunny: ok
<cam_> which filesystem is recommended for an installation of Karmic on thumbdrive ? ext3 ? ext2 ? other ?
<whammo> because of compiz
<friendishan> my evolution mail hangs as soon as it starts
<gajan> Hi All, Is there any way so that i can access a vmware virtual center from my ubuntu system. ?
<greezmunkey> whammo, ctrl+F1, log in , kill -HUP compiz might work
<knoppies> friendishan, I use thunderbird.
<friendishan> knoppies : it any good?
<knoppies> knoppies, Ive never tried evolution, but I like it. Couldnt ask for anything better.
<whammo> kill -HUP compiz
<whammo> ok
<knoppies> friendishan, that last one was for you.
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, well, you are on your way now, catch you later..:)
<knoppies> friendishan, Cant believe I wrote my own name.
<xci> hey guys, is there any fix available to this "unable to enumerate usb" bug even now? this has been bugging me for a half a year at least, and it seems that in ubuntu bugs it is still not resolved
<paranoid_ndroid> is there any ubuntu app that keeps track of the time spent on applications, webpages, chatwindows, etc?
<plustax> Can anyone help me connectmy tv to my laptop?
<plustax> please?
<friendishan> knoppies lol
<lolwut> allright, I got this far when running karmic:
<Gameplayer> gajan, it seems there is no vmware vi center for linux
<plustax> I looked in the forums, and found nothing helpful that applied to my situation
<whammo> that won't make it stay gone, though. when I reboot I'll have system lock for minutes
<lolwut> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/322288/
<jongbergs> xci: when does the error occur?
<lolwut> karmic is holding the lock:
<lolwut> karmic  11752 root   39uW  REG    8,1        0 290859 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<gajan> Gameplayer : that is ok, but what really hurts is is even firefox on linux not supported
<plustax> Can anyone help me connectmy tv to my laptop?
<plustax> I looked in the forums, and found nothing helpful that applied to my situation
<gajan> Gameplayer : i cudnt even log in from web
<friendishan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/322289/
<greezmunkey> paranoid_ndroid, "man time" Maybe you can use that in a shell script to do what you want.
<xci> jongbergs: well, my dmesg does no reaction when I plug my mobile phone in and also the phone does not recognize that it has been plugged in
<shine1> hi all~ I am trying to connect my desktop ubuntu from my labtop ubuntu, I allowed "remote desktop" of the desktop ubuntu, and using "terminal server client" and vnc protocol on my labtop for the connection, but my labtop screen is 1024*768, desktop is much larger, it is difficult to navigate the remote desktop. I  found online help saying that I should modify vnc server configuration on my desktop at /etc/sysconfig/vncservers to 
<lolwut> can i safely remove that lock in the middle of that script trying to do something?
<Gameplayer> gajan, maybe it's because it needs windows primitives to work...
<Gameplayer> it's sad
<micheal> how do u mount a unmounted drive?
<friendishan> my evolution problem if i start it in terminal it says this and stops http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/322289/
<xci> jongbergs: and on previous lines of dmesg there is this unable to enumerate blaah
<plustax> UGH. FUCKING FAILCHANNEL IS FAIL
<xci> and this is annoying because I cannot transfer data, I can only charge
<knoppies> micheal, if you can see the drive in "places" then just click on it there.
<lolwut> plustax: go back to /b/
<gajan> till date i had one sun vm installed on my machine , and had windows on that, from there i used to log in to virtual center, but today even that isnt working
<friendishan> my evolution problem if i start it in terminal it says this and stops http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/322289/
<friendishan> !abuse | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lolwut> friendishan: he left
<rubydiamond> what is the imagemagick version that comes with ubuntu
<rsk> friedtofu he left
<rsk> er
<micheal> knoppies: i atempted to dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu and ubuntu was already installed. Now it says in gparted the drive isbt mounted
<Gameplayer> gajan, I have to use a windows vm tu run de vicenter
<friendishan> lolwut: ok
<friendishan> my evolution problem if i start it in terminal it says this and stops http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/322289/
<lolwut> micheal: locations > computer
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<micheal> locations > computer?
<luckymurali> none of my application is taking more than 50MB of RAM
<lolwut> micheal: from there open the filesystem you want to mount
<knoppies> michael, Not sure, Ive always installed windows first and ubuntu second, so that GRUB does the booting.
<micheal> how?
<lolwut> from the panel on the top
<lolwut> where it says applications locations system
<rubydiamond> what is the difference between make and make all
<luckymurali> but still 50% of my RAM is not able to free
<songer> I neeed some help with avidemux
<micheal> in gparted?
<luckymurali> how can i free up my memory???
<friendishan> my evolution problem if i start it in terminal it says this and stops http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/322289/
<lolwut> micheal: no, are you in gnome?
<micheal> yea, i think so
<friendishan> um... does anyone has any idea?
<lolwut> do you see a menu along the top of the screen?
<songer> no audio decoder found for this file in avidemux
<rubydiamond> what is the difference between make and make all
<lolwut> songer: reencode it with mencoder
<micheal> ok maybe im not in gnome...
<lolwut> avidemux doesn't like a lot of codecs
<micheal> lolwut:what is gnome exactly?
<friendishan> please HELP!
<lolwut> micheal: do you know where the filesystem was mounted?
<songer> I what to convert videos from youtube to mp4
<lolwut> micheal: its the desktop environment ubuntu uses by default
<micheal> lolwut:yea thats what im in then
<rubydiamond> what is the difference between make and make all
<lolwut> songer: usually youtube already has mp4 files, just use www.pwnyoutube.com
<eli7777> i'm having a problem... when i 'make' the cx18 i am getting this "***WARNING:*** You do not have the full kernel sources installed." how can i fix this?
<om26er> what is .debdiff? is it patch file?
<om26er> eli7777: google it
<eli7777> i did
<TheKro> My laptop HDD has 89 bad blocks on it, 88 of them contiguous, and the other one nearby.  Is there a way to mark a region of the disk as bad, and to continue, without reinstalling...
<lolwut> micheal: do you see the ubuntu logo anywhere?
<eli7777> but that is a good idea
<rubydiamond> how do I install imagemagick with dev headers
<eli7777> i came to this   http://www.pubbs.net/ubuntu/200910/8278/
<micheal> lolwut:yea top left hand corner
<eli7777> oh and this    http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com/msg09422.html
<friendishan>  http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com/msg09422.html
<Rabbitbunny> Anyone experienced a memory leak in gnome-volume-control-applet? Mine is hogging 1.2Gb
<friendishan> oops
<lolwut> micheal: allright, thats the applications menu right there then
<friendishan> my evolution problem if i start it in terminal it says this and stops http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/322289/
<lolwut> if you open that, you see a listing of applications
<micheal> lolwut:im using 9.10
<eli7777> in the last line they talk about changing a .config but i cant find it the change it
<lolwut> micheal: thats cool, brah
<micheal> lolwut:it just returns to home screen
<lolwut> micheal: wut? -_-"
<micheal> lolwut:it just hides all winows when i click on it
<lolwut> micheal: are you using NBR?
<micheal> lolwut:NBR?
<lolwut> micheal: NetBook Remix
<micheal> lolwut:yea
<lolwut> micheal: cool brah ^-^
<lolwut> micheal: you should see the filesystem on the right side of the screen then
<micheal> lolwut:yea i can access the system from ubuntu. im trying to get it to boot
<friendishan> my evolution problem if i start it in terminal it says this and stops http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/322289/
<rajamocyc> Who can speak Thai
<friendishan> ANY Help?
<lolwut> micheal: please elaborate
<micheal> lolwut:for some reason it wont let me boot the filesystem. says it not available
<lolwut> micheal: do you want to get rid of that filesystem?
<om26er> friendishan: googled it first?
<friendishan> om26er : yup
<nivardus> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and the new system loading/splash screen is wonderful: but it's floating between my two monitors: how do I change that?
<micheal> lolwut:I install win 7 with ubunt already installed. I tryin to get it to dual boot proberly. i re-instll grub so ubuntu will start again, but now windows wont boot
<PupenoG> Any recommended registrars that accept punycode?
<lolwut> nivardus: check for bug reports in the package xsplash, i guess
<kwork> micheal,  first install win7 then ubuntu
<kwork> otherwise its painful
<om26er> friendishan: similar bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/365461
<lolwut> nivardus: file it if it's not there yet
<micheal> didnt wanna lose my files on ubuntu
<friendishan> om26er : thanks
<lolwut> micheal: thats allright
<micheal> lolwut:is there a way without losing my files?
<lolwut> micheal: did you upgrade from a previous ubuntu version or did you install with 9.10?
<lolwut> micheal: you betcha
<rajamocyc> From Thai  any one could to talk to me ?
<micheal> lolwut:installed 9.10. first time...obviously...lol
<friendishan> om26er : no help with that article
<micheal> lolwut:how?
<friendishan> om26er : i reinstalled it.
<rajamocyc> สวัสดีครับ
<lolwut> micheal: did you run sudo update-grub ?
<cankoy> TheKro: man e2fsck
<lolwut> micheal: the new scripts should detect your win7 install and add it to the menu
<lolwut> micheal: afaik
 * asmodeus1 notifies everyone that fedora 12 has been released
<lolwut> micheal: you'll have to open a terminal for that though -_-'
<lolwut> micheal: if you dont mind
<micheal> lolwut:yup. had to unistall grub 2 and install grub
<lolwut> micheal: oh, you installed the old grub? well then
<friendishan> om26er : no help with re-installing it.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I see so.
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: You will never believe this...  It seems I have two firewalls running.  I had firestarter and gufw ... I thought they were front-ends for both firewalls... I disabled them both and the thing worked first time.
<lolwut> micheal: then you have to add win7 yourself
<micheal> lolwut:i already went into tern=minal and wont a script for win 7, but i guess it didnt ake
<lolwut> micheal: ?
<Ascavasaion> sheesh, bloody connection keeps dumping me here
<luckymurali> root@ubuntu:/home/abiba# free
<luckymurali>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<luckymurali> Mem:       8071984    8030196      41788          0      18588    3934884
<luckymurali> -/+ buffers/cache:    4076724    3995260
<FloodBot3> luckymurali: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luckymurali> Swap:     19787768    1877528   17910240
<micheal> lolwut:i'll paste the script. i sec
<luckymurali> please tell me how can i clear this buffers and cached
<eli7777> om26er:   thanx for the help i'm glade there is always a good strong support base for the ubuntu community. one side note, if you spend a few hours googling around on a problem and cant find any thing that fixes it so you turn to a chat channel for help just to get told to look it up?!? come on its 4:27 of the AM here.
<luckymurali> sorry yaar I mis pasted the text
<ct529> Hi there! How do I discover how many slot are occupied on my motherboard using a software application? is there a way?
<luckymurali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322301/
<eli7777> if there is a search engine i could use that would help me find an answer i would not come here to bother you
<luckymurali> sorry I pasted here instead of pastebin
<micheal> lolwut:http://paste.ubuntu.com/322300/
<eli7777> forgive me of my problems and forgive me of my sins
<luckymurali> can anybody please tell me how can i free up cached
<GNU\colossus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331220 - any ideas what could be wrong there?
<cankoy> luckymurali: the kernel buffers takes up free mem. There's no prob. Google for 'explanation of linux free command'
<Kottizen> Someone wants to play 4-in-a-row with me? :D
<luckymurali> cankoy, ok i do that
 * asmodeus1 notifies everyone that fedora 12 has been released
<luckymurali> thanks
<Kottizen> asmodeus1: Ubuntu is better than Fedora.
<asmodeus1> no
<Kottizen> asmodeus1: Except Fedoras default wallapers.
<asmodeus1> fedora is better than ubuntu
<Kottizen> Nope.
<asmodeus1> so you are a spy from ubuntu
<asmodeus1> using fedora and stealing wallpapers\
<micheal> lolwut: u get it?
<Kottizen> Ubuntu has everything you need.
<asmodeus1> so what? fedora also has everything
<Kottizen> Nope.
<Kottizen> Ubuntu just works.
<Kottizen> http://video.linux-noob.com/screenshots/fedora/7/fedora7.png
<frogzoo> redhat stole fedora from sco :p
<eli7777> really i am starting to see why ppl keey using windows... at lest youo can get some one to help you when you have a problem rather then just get told to go look it up again
<asmodeus1> yeah ubuntu just works but fedora always works
<lolwut> micheal: yes, post the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda
<lolwut> micheal: plz
<friendishan> any good e-mail application other than evolution
<lolwut> micheal: make that sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<iceroot_> eli7777: post a real and detailed question
<frogzoo> friendishan: thunderbird?
<micheal> lolwut: ok
<friendishan> frogzoo : any othwe
<friendishan> other*
<om26er1> what is the difference between ubuntu netbook remix and desktop. instead of the netbook launcher?
<friendishan> om26er1 : it has a different kind of interface ( i guess)
<shine1> :), anyone can give me some hints here? ...
<asmodeus1> om26er, Fedora Remix is cool
<lolwut> om26er1: netbook-launcher is just an app of nbr
<lolwut> om26er1: which gives you the slick menu with hueg icons
<rubydiamond> what is the difference between make and make all
<micheal> lolwut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/322304/
<om26er1> lolwut: friendishanand netbook launcher is what UNR is
<iceroot_> eli7777: ok, so i cant help you, if you dont post a detailed question, i am at work again
<cankoy> rubydiamond: the first makes default target, the second makes 'all' target.
<om26er1> lolwut: every other thing is the same as desktop
<lolwut> micheal: the hd(0,2) might be the problem here
<rubydiamond> cankoy:  what is all targe
<lolwut> micheal: i'll post you a new /boot/grub/menu.lst
<friendishan> eh..... any good e-mail application other than thunderbird and evolution
<rubydiamond> 'all' target
<micheal> lolwut: ok thx!
<cankoy> rubydiamond: 'make' is too complex a tool to describe in this channel.
<whammo> anybody experience users-admin and login window setting "unlock" button not working?
<asmodeus1> remember your dead parents and telll howmany of you really use fedora too?
<rww> asmodeus1: Fedora is offtopic for this channel. Please discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic or #fedora.
<lolwut> micheal: save this to a file and sudo cp it to /boot/grub/menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/322309/
<eli7777> iceroot was how to install the  kernel source. i was hoping i could do it in apt-get  or synaptic. but i'll just do it the old way
<whammo> also install button on software center isn't working either. am I having some sort of permissions issue where I'm not allowed to unlock anything?
<luckymurali> cankoy,I want to clear "cached and buffers"
<cankoy> whammo: yes, update your (Karmic) system
<luckymurali> but free command is not helping me
<h1d> hello, how can i only update a specific package from ppa archives? after i set it up, it tries to update all the package the ppa repository provides.
<cankoy> luckymurali: you can't
<micheal> lolwut: one more thing. in gparted for the file system that carries win 7, there is a warning next to it. it read: unable to read the contents of file system! because this operation may be unavailable
<whammo> cankoy: ok thanks
<micheal> lolwut: sudo cp it?
<ecolitan> how do I stop my wireless from coming up on boot?
<lolwut> micheal: well if you can see the files in ubuntu it should be allright
<lolwut> micheal: yes, as in sudo cp ~/Desktop/pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lolwut> micheal: depending on where you saved the file from pastebin
<cankoy> luckymurali: kernel releases the mem. when an app demands it, so don't worry, it's all automatic
<micheal> lolwut: cant i just paste it over the file in termial and save it?
<alabd> Good day everyone , how to enable a scanner in ubuntu ?
<lolwut> micheal: or run sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<luckymurali> cankoy,It is making my system slow and every time i need to restart it
<friedtofu> ubuntu 9.10 - with grub2
<friedtofu> >.>
<lolwut> micheal: hmmm i dont think it quite works as easy as you imply
<micheal> lolwut: ok i get it
<cankoy> luckymurali: you can't tell if that makes your system slow or not.
<lolwut> micheal: use gedit
<luckymurali> cankoy, ok
<lolwut> micheal: i only changed the bottom part
<Oyoz> hi pipo,What is latest version of skype??
<FunkyWeasel> If pulseaudio dies in ibex is it possible to restart it without rebooting?
<micheal> lolwut: ok im gonna restart now ans see what happens
<zimnyx> What application would you recommend me to create slideshow with source code samples?
<inoculos> FunkyWeasel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816159
<ecolitan> how do I stop my wireless from coming up on boot? can I comment eth1 out somewhere to stop it coming up at all ?
<cankoy> luckymurali: free command is low-level and not meant to be used by end-users. Try something GUI-based, like Gnome system monitor, and you'll be happy.
<brijith> issue in connection mobile broadband
<FunkyWeasel> inoculos: I have tried that, it did not work at the time.
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> is there any defragmentation tool for ubuntu?
<brijith> check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/461096
<micheal> lolwut: says BOOTMGR is missing when i attempted to load win 7 now?
<lolwut> micheal: ouch, do you have the installation disks?
<micheal> lolwut: for win 7?
<lolwut> micheal: you'll need to restore win7 and then re-run grub-install using the live cd
<lolwut> micheal: yea
<micheal> lolwut: yea i have it
<whammo> I tried dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-bunchanumbers /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf and I got an error that "blacklist not installed" is there another place blacklist belongs or am I missing some library?
<luckymurali> how can i kill all the process
<ecolitan> EvaLuaTe: what Filesystem type?
<lolwut> micheal: allright, have it restore problems with booting
<luckymurali> when i type killall 5
<EvaLuaTe> ecolitan: ext3
<luckymurali> my systems get hang
<micheal> lolwut: u said there was a way to keep my files with ubuntu if i tried to install win 7 first then ubuntu?
<EvaLuaTe> ecolitan: and it is fragmented, believe me...
<ecolitan> EvaLuaTe: i was under the impression that fragmentation isnt an issue with ext3
<lolwut> micheal: sure is, just dont let win7 touch your partitions
<EvaLuaTe> ecolitan: http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/849 - it's only a problem with transmission appearantly...
<micheal> lolwut: huh?
<lolwut> micheal: also, back up important stuff with ubuntu one
<lolwut> micheal: that'll save you from other misfortune too
<micheal> lolwut: it only holfs 2 Gigs...lol
<lolwut> micheal: www.dropbox.com lol :)
<Nithrilist1> comment annuler un sudo su ?
<lolwut> micheal: or a usb flash drive
<Nithrilist1> how to cancel a sudo su?
<EvaLuaTe> ecolitan: so, you know of any tool?
<lolwut> Nithrilist1: wut?
<Nithrilist1> when u use sudo su u are root
<Nithrilist1> how to loose the root in shell ?
<lolwut> Nithrilist1: Ctrl+D
<Nithrilist1> no
<lolwut> Nithrilist1: exit
<Nithrilist1> that will close the shell
<lolwut> Nithrilist1: yep
<Nithrilist1> i want to loose privilege
<Nithrilist1> to be user
<lolwut> Nithrilist1: su <useraccount>
<ecolitan> EvaLuaTe: sorry no
<micheal> i have 30gigs of files...lol
<Nithrilist1> not closing the shell
<ecolitan> EvaLuaTe: use ext4 ?
<micheal> lolwut: thx for the help. i gonna get on it tommorrow. later
<napster> Hi can anyone help me with Jaunty and via chipset...?
<EvaLuaTe> ecolitan: well, I want to reinstall ubuntu now, but before I do that, I have to backup around 50GB of files (which are all downloaded via transmission and thus are fragmented), and this is going to take an eternity...
<gnuskool> hallo, need a hand with turning my swap on , the correct UUID is set in fstab, the partition is created in visible in fdisk -l ...so what gives?
<Slart> gnuskool: tried swapon?
<Slart> !swap | gnuskool, not sure if this info is helpful.. but here it is
<ubottu> gnuskool, not sure if this info is helpful.. but here it is: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<napster> Hi can anyone help me with Jaunty and via chipset...?
<sbach89> I have a problem trying to mount an NTFS network store into ubuntu server with chmod 777
<Chris3299> mount -t ntfs -o rw?
<Slart> napster: you might want to ask a more detailed and specified question.. what exactly is it you want help with? what chipset? (Via makes a lot of them)... what version of ubuntu? what have you tried so far?
<Chris3299> tried with this options?
<sbach89> i have it setup to auto mount through fstab
<Chris3299> first try manually
<Chris3299> if it works
<Chris3299> than fstab
<napster> Slart: OK buddy. Its with my friends dektop, that he can't enable visual effects...Where can I send you the lspci outputs...?
<sbach89> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<sbach89> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<sbach89> Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd].
<sbach89> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<FloodBot3> sbach89: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swathanthran> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdf2djvu my friend wants to install that in his old 8.04 system. is there a backport for it?
<Slart> napster: I'm no good with VIA chipsets... I'm just trying to help you avoid being ignored in here.. why not say you have a problem with enabling desktop effects using a via graphics chip.. that will get you a little bit further
<cookie> join #ubuntu-pl
<cookie> sorry
<gnuskool> Slart, its working ok now, sweet thx
<Slart> napster: this script was useful on earlier version of ubuntu.. not sure if it's still updated and so on http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<Slart> gnuskool: you're welcome
<napster> Slart: I was searching some geeks in via&jaunty first. And when I type large posts and repeat it so many times, I thought it will be a disturbance to all of you..!
<sbach89> that's the response i got, //192.168.1.10/E  /mnt/store  smbfs  username=XXXXX,password=XXXXX  0  0  in fstab
<napster> Slart: Sorry not seen your last one..
<Julia_> how can I make my cpu 100% loaded?
<Julia_> is there some stress test on ubuntu?
<Slart> napster: large posts isn't really a problem.. repeat it once every 15 minutes or so.. people usually avoid questions like "anyone good with printers?" and so on
<swathanthran> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Slart> Julia_: there are some stress test available in the repos.. search for stress or burn in in synaptic
<Concretesledge> Hello, good day, my speaker icon disapeared, and my running applications icon's disapeared also
<napster> Slart: yup :) thank you anyway...
<lolwut> update manager hangs at DEBUG Start checking for obsolete pkgs
<Concretesledge> Rythmbox used to be right there on the right corner of my apps, places, and system panel. but now gone
<lolwut> what do?
<Slart> Concretesledge: try right clicking on the panel and select "Add to panel" and add a Notification area
<SUNNYNARULA18> ~~~~~
<lolwut> oh never mind that, it just took an epic long tiem
<Slart> !info cpuburn | Julia_
<ubottu> Julia_: cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-39 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
 * SUNNYNARULA18 has got sticky keys problem and apologises
<Slart> !info stress | Julia_
<ubottu> Julia_: stress (source: stress): A tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.9-1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Concretesledge> Slart,  nothing
<ecolitan> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<yacc> I wondered if Ubuntu can manage to do cryptsetup on multiple volumes in the initrd?
<Slart> Concretesledge: hmm.. it feels like such a cheap solution.. but have you tried rebooting?
<Concretesledge> Slart yes.
<geist_> Xubuntu is xrated
<Concretesledge> Slart, also both my CPU'S are at 100% LOAD
<Slart> geist_: not really, no
<Slart> Concretesledge: sounds like something isn't working quite as it should
<Concretesledge> Slart,  VMware was causing the high load..
<Slart> Concretesledge: tried killing it?
<Concretesledge> Slart yep got rid of it, thats what was causing the high load, but still no notification icons..
<doktoreas> hello folks..
<doktoreas> does the default indexing engine karmic ship is tracker or beagle?
<lolwut> woohoo, the upgrade script finally completed! :) bfy
<Slart> doktoreas: neither is installed on my newly installed karmic system
<doktoreas> any suggestion on which one to use?
<utrrrongeeb> I'll be installing UNR to a Dell Mini 10 through Wubi. I read that 9.10 has poor graphics support compared to 9.04, which I have a generic CD of. Is 9.04 UNR available as a CD .iso, or only as the USB-drive .img? Or is the generic CD sufficient, and UNR packaged downloadable later?
<Slart> doktoreas: no idea.. I think tracker replaced beagle .. but I can't really say which one is better
<bazhang> utrrrongeeb, how much disk space on the mini
<utrrrongeeb> bazhang: >100 GB
<bazhang> utrrrongeeb, you could install regular ubuntu then the metapackage ubuntu-netbook-remix for jaunty if you wish
<utrrrongeeb> bazhang: I'd heard something about that -- thanks!
<sbach89> Anyone have any idea why I can't mount an NTFS network share with write permissions?
<om26er1> which filesystem is better for flash drives
<Slart> om26er1: I use plain ext4 for my SSD..  I didn't really find anything useful when I tried searching for something special
<PupenoG> Any recommended registrars that accept punycode?
<Slart> om26er1: but if you find something, please let me know
<om26er1> Slart: someone suggested me to use ext2 on my usb.
<gwiz> Need help please......
<erUSUL> doktoreas: is tracker since a few releases
<bazhang> gwiz, with what
<theadmin> gwiz: Ask your question.
<doktoreas> thx erUSUL
<gwiz> I have 2 operating systems, but when I installed ubuntu (the latest version) it only recognized one (windows 7)
<gwiz> I need to get my Vista OS in the grub, can someone help me with this?
<theadmin> gwiz: Uh... You should try "sudo update-grub2" first. If that fails, say.
<gwiz> I just updated my grub to the newer version, is this what you mean?
<gwiz> cause when it updated it only saw windows 7 :/
<theadmin> gwiz: Meh, meh. update-grub2 is pretty much OS checker.
<gwiz> all it saw was the windows 7 loader :/
<theadmin> gwiz: Uh-huh. Is Vista partition still accessible? You didn't destroy it, right?
<gwiz> ok, let me try something, then I'll come back, thanks for the help guys.... maybe the loader will pick up Vista (crosses fingers)
<gwiz> be back in 5 minutes
<erUSUL> !grub2 | gregL
<ubottu> gregL: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> gregL: sorry; bad tab completion
<sbach89> I'm in need of assistance if possible
<om26er1> !help | sbach89
<ubottu> sbach89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cookie> hi, do you know how to use real hard disk in Virtualbox?
<sbach89> I mounted an NTFS network share in ubuntu server 9.10, tried doing chmod 777 under root, unsuccessful
<theadmin> Is Impress Power-Point compatible? Can it export to .ppt? I need to make a presentation :/
<Slart> cookie: I don't think you can.. unless you're talking about an external disk
<erUSUL> theadmin: yes you can save as ppt
<theadmin> Slart: Meh, it can do that.
<theadmin> cookie: Install guest-os addons
<neurochrome> Hey there folks, a quick question.  I want to list the contents of a smb on a NAS.  Is there a way to run the "ls" command?  I want to send the stdout to a text file
<Slart> theadmin: not sure if it's 100% compatible.. but I think it can save as ppt
<Slart> theadmin: I usually save to a pdf instead.. if I don't want to do something fancy
<cookie> i can create the *.vmdk file, but i haven't accest for it
<erUSUL> neurochrome: if you mounted it via nautilus "in terminal" in in ~/.gvfs/
<cookie> but i change owner for root
<erUSUL> s/in in/is in/g
<om26er1> cookie: what?
<gwiz> Ok, the Windows 7 Loader is OK, thanks for the help again guys :)
<neurochrome> erUSUL, I mounted it in Nautilus yes.. So it is located in gvfs
<gwiz> (hugs computer)
<doktoreas> erUSUL, is there the possibility to track a gmail account remote?
<gwiz> I know have 4 Operating Systems, WOOT!
<theadmin> gwiz: 4?... That makes 3 AFAIR
<neurochrome> erUSUL, there is nothing in ~/.gvfs/
<erUSUL> doktoreas: explain? use evolution on it ?
<nether> ummm I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and now no audio will play on my laptop
<gwiz> Ubuntu, Vista, Windows 7, Express Gate (Not really an OS)
<nether> any help??
<doktoreas> erUSUL, nope web account
<piscue> Hi
<piscue> anoyne knows simple app (best for unix) to test the stability of bandwidth point to point?
<gwiz> Express Gate is like a ROM IS
<gwiz> ROM OS
<gwiz> it's super simple, comes with ASUS motherboards, real nice
<erUSUL> doktoreas: explain what you want to do; what does "track a gmail account remote" means ?
<cookie> i create *vmdk file, that represents real partition, but VB says, takat i havet acces to this, file. I change owner form root to normal user, and nothing happend
<theadmin> gwiz: Oh... Well, whatever. GLaD it worked around properly.
<gwiz> thanks admin :)
<doktoreas> erUSUL, track a gmail without having evolution
<erUSUL> !info gnubiff
<ubottu> gnubiff (source: gnubiff): A mail notification program for GNOME (and others). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-1.1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 481 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<nether> ummm I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and now no audio will play on my laptop. any help?? please
<erUSUL> doktoreas: there are other gmail checker applets for the panel; is that waht you want ?
<doktoreas> thx erUSUL :)
<neurochrome> nether, please don't flood the channel... we need more details... what soundcard is it
<cookie> om26er1: i create *vmdk file, that represents real partition, but VB says, takat i havet acces to this, file. I change owner form root to normal user, and nothing happend
<nether> ummm I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and now no audio will play on my laptop
<Slart> piscue: hmm.. not sure if this is what you want.. but have you tried iperf?
<Slart> !info iperf | piscue
<ubottu> piscue: iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-4 (karmic), package size 53 kB, installed size 200 kB
<theadmin> !help | nether
<ubottu> nether: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> nether: tell us what audio hardware etc you have
<neurochrome> nether, _please_ refrain from asking repeatedly every n amount of seconds
<nether> I just use what was on my laptop, when I check the settings it says Dummy output.
<neurochrome> nether, post the output of "sudo lshw -class sound"
<neurochrome> to pastebin!!!
<erUSUL> !intelhda | nether
<ubottu> nether: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Decalco> Hi, I just installed a fresh copy of 9.10. Can somebody please tell me how to get DVD playback working? :)
<nether> okay, i'll try, thank you. if it doesnt work i'll come back
<erUSUL> Decalco: install « ubuntu-restricted-extras » then install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Decalco
<ubottu> Decalco: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Decalco> erUSUL: Thanks, trying that now
<neurochrome> erUSUL, cheers for that tip... it worked (I just didn't have the nas mounted at the time!) thanks again!
<nere> anyone using ftp? I got some simple questions
<erUSUL> neurochrome: no problem
<piscue> sorry, I was bit away thanks
<erUSUL> !ask | nere
<ubottu> nere: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nere> erUSUL ok lol
<sbach89> I mounted an NTFS network share in ubuntu server 9.10. I'm using a program that requires full readwrite execute permissions to it(chmod 777). When I run the command under root it tells me Permission Denied. All the permissions are set correctly where the physical drive is located. I CAN read/write from the terminal. cannot apply chmod 777 in terminal or through FTP. Anyone have any ideas?
<gustavoo> hello
<gustavoo> how do i copy files in linux maintaining the windows's attritubes?
<gustavoo> is there any way?
<nere> If I'm on a ubuntu pc and I need to transfer files with ftp to my other windows pc.. how can I do that? I just downloaded gftp but dont know how to use it
<erUSUL> gustavoo: do not think so;
<Julia> well
<Guest38962> comething changed after upgrade
<erUSUL> nere: do you have an ftp server running in windows ?
<nere> erUSUL nope
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how you always get a certai application to deal with certain file types?
<Dayofswords> hey, i found out my fancy toshiba play/rewind/etc. button work on 9.10, sweet
<erUSUL> nere: you need an ftp server in windows to connect to it
<Kingsy101> for example I have a .exe file ad I want wine to open it but no matter how much times I have selected wine in the list etc its top choice is still archive manager.. how can I change this?
<nere> erUSUL but if I'll transfer files from ubuntu to windows, is it ok to have the server in windows? and not ubuntu?
<erUSUL> nere: i used the filezilla ftp server in windows is easy to set up
<sbach89> Any clues anyone?
<freeride> !bridge-utils
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge-utils
<theadmin> !info bridge-utils | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-5 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 172 kB
<erUSUL> nere: you can use other means like shared folders (via samba) but if you want to use ftp you need an ftp server in windows
<nether> I tried opening the ALSA documentation but it said permission denied
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Decalco> Do I need to restart after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 ?? I'm still unable to mound my sdc
<erUSUL> Decalco: when viewing dvd's you do not mount them
<Slart> sbach89: afaik you can't mess with permissions on a mounted ntfs drive since windows has its own permissions structure.. iirc you have to mount it with some specific switches to make it read/writable
<erUSUL> Decalco: you just use vlc or xine and open the dvd drive directly
<Slart> sbach89: I might be wrong though.. I haven't messed around with samba for quite a while
<erUSUL> Slart: is a network share so it's probably using samba. i do not use samba so i do not have a clue ...
<paolo88> hi
<Slart> erUSUL: I use samba for the server part.. but I've switched to nfs for my linux <-> linux networking stuff
<Koenigsegg> Anyone using Eclipse? Just installed Eclipse 3.5, added two software sites. But "Install new software" still refuses to do anything at all.
<sbach89> Slart: Ya right now linux has samba installed, there has got to be a way to change it...
<Decalco> erUSUL, VLC says it can't play the DVD and to check the log for details
<erUSUL> Decalco: and the default movie player fails too ?
<sbach89> Alright I'm out, going to bed. I'll screw around with this later.
<Decalco> erUSUL, The default is "Movie Player", and it doesn't seem to have an option to play the DVD... when I put the disc in, nothing pops up on the screen
<erUSUL> :|
<frogzoo> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nere> erUSUL can you tell me how to connect gftp to filezilla server in windows? if you dont mind
<erUSUL> Decalco: happens with all dvd?
<dobblego> what's the command to resize images?
<erUSUL> nere: is easier to use Nautilus. Go to Places>Connect to Server || choose ftp put the ip of the windows machine and click connect
<shafi_> Hi , While running a simple GUI application I am getting this error:  Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "aurora" . can some one help please?
<erUSUL> dobblego: mogrify/convert from imagemagick
<erUSUL> nere: make sure windows does not have a firewall blocking ftp
<solexious> Hello, im getting lots of package errors like this when 'sudo apt-get uprade' ing, I have no ppa's added to this system, any idea why and how I ca fix?...: dpkg-deb: `/var/cache/apt/archives/cups-ppdc_1.4.1-5ubuntu2.1_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<Decalco> erUSUL, I just tried a different DVD movie - same thing. When I click on places-cdrom0, it says it can't mount /dev/sdc0 because it doesn't exist, but VLC seems to think the dvd should be on /dev/dvd
<erUSUL> Decalco: change vlc to open /dev/sdc0
<shafi_> anyone?
<Decalco> erUSUL, VLC says it's unable to open dvd:///dev/sdc0
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, need help with wireless driver for atheros.
<erUSUL> Decalco: in vlc. go to Media>Open Disk
<erUSUL> Decalco: in disk device make sure you have /dev/scd0
<siropio> could you give me a link about HOW TO MAKE JAR FILE
<erUSUL> siropio: ##java
<siropio> ##java
<livingdaylight> what is the difference between Inkscape and Xaraextreme?
<sbach89> Decalo: It is a dvd player right?
<isolat3dsh33p> !jar | siropio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar
<sky_> hi
<Spixx> Decalo: Are your user a member of optical? Does it work if you use sudo vlc and then try to use the DVD?
<lobuzek> siema
<sky_> ?
<Spixx> java --jar PROGRAM?
<nere> erUSUL hmm i did try but it wont connect :( places- connect to- server 192.168.1.5
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: they are two different programs to do vector drawing in the same way gimp a photoshop are two different programs for bitmap drawing
<Dayofswords> dont you need medibuntu for dvd playback?
<erUSUL> nere: firewall in windows ?
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, but they are both linux versions, so which is better?
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DarkSmoke> morning guys and ladies
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, i wish you hadn't done that
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, people really abuse the !best bot command tool
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: i've not used either of them so ...
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, i have atheros AR928X and my driver is ath9k, should i install madwifi?
<tim> Can anybody help me ? when I compile a program,I got a mistake./usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lposix4
<zvacet> Dayofswords:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<DarkSmoke> has somebody expirienced bad performance on quake wars native client on ubuntu? is there a fix/guide? i heard some distro has to compile a low latancy and 1000mhz pre empt kernel, is ubuntu already like that?
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, ok, fair enough... i'd prefer you told me that then.... its not all just relative
<Kingsy101> is there a difference between the icons I can use on files and shortcuts in the top bar?
<nere> erUSUL I just got router not using any firewall
<aaron11> hi
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: is a polite way to say "i do not know and i do not care; just install both you m**on and try them"
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, another difference might be to say one is qt based and the other gtk, for example... i don't know whether is is true, but it is analysis along those lines i was looking for
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, huh?
<Kingsy101> I added a .svg file I made myself to the file and it works fine, then I drag it to the top bar it asks me to pick an Icon again, I select mine and it comes up with a black box and a red sign in the middle..
<livingdaylight> !moron | erUSUL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moron
<Kingsy101> anyone had this before?
<erUSUL> nere: but maybe the windows firewall is active??
<erUSUL> nere: check
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, now i know what you really mean to say when you're being polite
<nere> erUSUL just disabled it, Public FTP or FTP with login?
<DarkSmoke> has somebody expirienced bad performance on quake wars native client on ubuntu? is there a fix/guide? i heard some distro has to compile a low latancy and 1000mhz pre empt kernel, is ubuntu already like that?
<mary__> what's runlevel starts ubuntu?
<N1ckR> Hi, How do I get my CD/DVDs to automount ? USB works fine...
<tim> what is lposix4? when i compile a program i got a mistake because of this.
<erUSUL> nere: depends on how you configured the ftp server in windwos
<Kingsy101> can someone offer some advice about my problem? this is really annoying
<erUSUL> mary__: 2
<zvacet> livingdaylight:  best way is to try them both xara looks god but I never run inkscape so I can not compare
<erUSUL> !runlevels | mary__
<ubottu> mary__: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<mary__> thanks
<nere> erUSUL any specific configurations need to be done in filezilla server ? I really never used it before
<erUSUL> nere: well at least you have to configure what folder in windows you offer in the server and if you use a password or not
<cankoy> tim: it seems your app. does not support (not ported to) Linux
<boii> Hello
<banister`garden> hey how do i recursively change the permissions of every file in a folder (and subfolders etc) to be globally read/write/execute ?
<boii> Where I can have nVidia G105M driver for ubuntu 9.10?
<abms1116> Is there someway I can retrieve 2.6.30-15 kernel which I removed from karmic ?
<mrXX> the alsa room is so empty, can anyone help me configure my mic? it is acer and ubuntu 910
<kostkon> mrXX, what prob?
<Kingsy101> can someone offer some advice about my problem?
<mrXX> kostkon it doesnt work,
<mrXX> kostkon i dont get the input level
<erUSUL> banister`garden: which folder ?
<kostkon> mrXX, in sound prefs?
<banister`garden> erUSUL: a folder called pig/
<banister`garden> erUSUL: ~/pig/
<mrXX> kostkon ya, in the input tab, the input level is always 0
<erUSUL> banister`garden: chmod -R [permissions] folder/
<banister`garden> erUSUL: thanks
<banister`garden> :D
<jongbergs> !nvidia | boii
<erUSUL> banister`garden: you can do it graphically with nautilus
<ubottu> boii: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cybert> hey anyone here who is good with vim?
<fcuk112> cybert: /join #vim
<kostkon> mrXX, did you select the right device and the right connector in the input tab
<jrib> cybert: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<boii> Thanks, I check it out :)
<mrXX> kostkon i just have 1 device listed for input though
<jrib> !away > kj4_away
<ubottu> kj4_away, please see my private message
<cybert> I have a file with on each line a word, and I want to have these words all on 1 line seperated with ", " any idea on how to do this with vim?
<kostkon> mrXX, and "microphone" as the connector?
<tim> how can i get lposix4
<tim> ?
<mrXX> kostkon lemme see,
<jongbergs> !vim | cybert
<ubottu> cybert: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jrib> cybert: :%s/\n/, /
<mrXX> koston where is the connector? what is it
<cybert> jrib thanks
<Pichi> Hello
<Pichi> Is anyone here?
<jrib> cybert: tr or sed wouldn't require opening up an editor :)
<bazhang> Pichi, yep
<Pichi> Hello
<Pichi> I wanna install Ubuntu
<Pichi> I have th e8.10 version
<Pichi> BUt have a RIva TNT video card
<Pichi> Will this work?
<ActionParsnip> Pichi: sure
<kostkon> mrXX, in the input tab, do you have a "connector" drop down menu?
<Pichi> I know there are some issues
<mrXX> koston http://uppix.net/9/2/3/5cc53a1754683957c3f9642af6f36.png
<Pichi> Like 3d is not supported
<Halitech> Pichi, should work but you'll need to set up the video card manually
<mrXX> koston no, plz see the pic
<Pichi> Yeah i saw some tutorials
<nere> erUSUL wow it connected, and a folder was opened in ubuntu but how do I add a file to it?
<Pichi> I am pretty novice
<mrXX> koston am i missing some library?
<Pichi> Should I install Ubuntu with XP or wipe xp out?>
<Pichi> I have an old Pentium 3 700 mhz 256 mb ram
<kostkon> mrXX, ok. is this a clean install?
<Halitech> Pichi, I installed it on a machine with the same card, gave me 800x600, manually edited xorg and got 1024x768
<mrXX> koston what is a clean install? this is all what i had from the beginning of ubunut, i haven't added anything else
<Pichi> Hope it works for me
<Halitech> Pichi, I would probably grab the 9.04 alternate install cd and do a minimal install and add LXDE instead of Ubuntu
<Pichi> What about sound cards, I have a Genius 5.1
<kostkon> mrXX, i mean, did you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Hans_Henrik> i have XP/Ubuntu multiboot, you really cant get WoW/CS/Prototype/Knight Online to run flawless on ubuntu :(
<mrXX> koston ya
<toehio2> is it possible to split a casper-rw file into multiple files? (I want to a have  a casper-rw file bigger than 4GB on a FAT32 partition)
<haenet5> faisal
<Halitech> Pichi, is it a pci card? see here for instructions on a manual minimal install http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<isolat3dsh33p> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<haenet5> faisal
<kostkon> mrXX, oh, it's an upgrade. right
<ActionParsnip> Pichi: the open driver supports your card and comes as part of a standard install, you could try the nvidia-glx-71 driver but I am not sure
<Pichi> Thank you so much
<Pichi> I hope I can play soime of the games as well
<Pichi> *some
<mrXX> koston i mean, previously i had 904, then i download the 910 and installed
<mrXX> koston maybe it is a new install
<kostkon> mrXX, ah
<histo> Pichi:based on your specs I would recomend xubuntu or something lighter
<kostkon> mrXX, eh, you could check your hardware volume levels.
<Halitech> mrXX, did you download the alternate install cd or the normal desktop cd?
<kostkon> mrXX, install "gnome-alsamixer"
<histo> Pichi: you will be more satisfied with the performance.
<mrXX> koston what is the terminal code to install it?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how can i enable the desktop effect that lets me move a window by just pushing it to the side?
<Halitech> histo, xubuntu isn't much lighter then ubuntu anymore
<mrXX> koston i already have the alsamixer in mine
<ActionParsnip> Pichi: if you have ubuntu installed you can install xubuntu-desktop for lighter versions of the apps you have
<histo> Halitech: sure it is. Xfce compaired to gnome is still a huge difference.
<Pichi> i'LL PLY MORE WITH THE LIVCE CD FIRST
<kostkon> mrXX, sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer. you could use synaptic.
<histo> Pichi: k its easy to switch in the future.You can multiple desktop environments installed at the same time and switch between them.
<tim> when i compile a program ,i get mistake tha "find not lposix4"?what should i do?
<Hiram> does anybody know about rolling a deb pkg from downloaded src code?
<histo> Hiram: check-install will do that.
<Halitech> histo, XFCE is lighter then Gnome but Xubuntu includes alot of things Ubuntu has so the full desktop isn't much lighter, doing a minimal install of XFCE will be lighter but not Xubuntu
<histo> Hiram: sry package is checkinstall
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I upgraded to 9.1 my partitions were renamed and their mount points messed up because of it can I use gparted and renamed them back to what they were without loosing data
<Halitech> Pichi, with the Live CD you need 384 meg of ram to get it to run decently, not sure if it will even run on 256
<ActionParsnip> !label | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<histo> !opinions | Halitech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opinions
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, I know how to renamed them but will I loose the data on them?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: you shouldnt
<Dr_Willis> Hmm 9.10 dosent rename the filesystems. it just mounts them using the UUID i think as their name - if theres no label. instead of 'disk' and 'disk1' and so forth
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<spongebob> argh I'm getting ~40/70 signal strength on my ath5k but random performance. sometimes it's fast, sometimes its slow..
<histo> Hiram: to use it you just run the ./configure and the make but you use checkinstall instead of install. It creates a deb for it. it will walk you through the creation of the deb like naming it etc...
<mrXX> koston it is strange, if i increase my mic's volume to max, i can hear a clock tick in my pc!!!
<zwamkat> @spongebob Check your DNS
<kostkon> spongebob, you could try changing the wifi channel being used
<mrXX> kostkon it is strange, if i increase my mic's volume to max, i can hear a clock tick in my pc!!!
<Hiram> well hell. that's pretty easy. and here i was, using dpkg and what not.
<kostkon> mrXX, ???
<Mwa> Oh wow, that firmware update has fixed nearly everything! :D
<spongebob> kostkon, i've tried public ap's, and perf is quite poor.
<mrXX> kostkon, i put my mic in highest in alsamixer, now i hear a tick tick sound
<mrXX> i can record that sound as well
<spongebob> zwamkat, my dns or my isp's dns?
<kostkon> spongebob, ok
<kostkon> mrXX, a lower it a little
<kostkon> mrXX, also, close your speakers
<mrXX> kostkon ok, it is gone,
<spongebob> kostkon, I tried changing the channel to, but no diff
<fabio__> gfkyvllyb
<kostkon> mrXX, ah it's a laptop
<zwamkat> Yours, assuming the DNS of your provider is ok.
<kostkon> spongebob, :(
<mrXX> kostkon its a laptop yeah
<spongebob> it's really hard to update....
<Mwa> My brightness hotkeys work, my little logitech mouse thing works and the touchpad seems less jittery ^_^
<kostkon> mrXX, so everything's ok now?
<mrXX> kostkon no
<mrXX> i dont get the input from the mic, i can only record that tick sound
<zwamkat> spongebob, same issue when surfing using IP's instead of names?
<spongebob> mrXX, maybe it's not a tick sound from a clock.
<haenet5> hay........................
<spongebob> faulty wiring maybe
<kostkon> mrXX, do you still get 0 signal level?
<cankoy> tim: there's no posix4 lib for Linux, I already told you, you're trying to build some app that does not target Linux (or you've misconfigured the build)
<kostkon> mrXX, in sound prefs
<mrXX> spongebob lol, it is from the laptop,
<kajo> I upgraded to 9.10... while this update caused my mic to start working, it now refuses to mute; this caused a terrible feedback first time I started it. My only options now are to mute the sound or use headphones; what can I do about this? I just need to mute the mic. Clicking 'mute' makes the meter show nothing, but the sound still comes through...
<mrXX> kostkon ya still 0 input
<zwamkat> Yep, that's a good one to check too!
<mrXX> kostkon i have an acer 6350G
<spongebob> zwamkat, iunno lemme check
<kostkon> mrXX, did you increase any input volume in alsamixer? in alsamixer, select edit → prefs, if there's such an option
<mrXX> kostkon i have increased all the volumes
<mrXX> kostkon how do i know which audio recording device i have?
<Hiram> histo: what package is checkinstall a part of?
<kostkon> mrXX, are there any switches you can enable/disable?
<spongebob> zwamkat, ok... it's not a problem with dns resolution... pinging returns and IP very quickly
<kajo> When I am running system test, the program hangs when it tries to switch to a virtual console and back... I can switch to a virtual console myself, but the program hangs when it tries to.
<kostkon> mrXX, what do you mean?
<mrXX> kostkon i duuno, but i think no
<console1> hi...i have a usb "sinus 111 data" device and i can not connect with wep or wpa to wlan router. i can see my connection in list but can not connect. i can connect from another pc with windows with this device to internet.what can i do?
<mrXX> kostkon, maybe the website has some answer for me
<kostkon> mrXX, could you post a shot of alsamixer?
<kostkon> mrXX, ah, give "aplay -l" in a terminal
<Hiram> histo: never mind. i haven't had enough coffee yet.
<Manifest> Hi, when I try to connect to a server, it gives me this error: http://imgcapture.info/upload/124bnKAF.png. Can anyone help me out? It's been doing this for a while, and I'm unsure what's wrong.
<zwamkat> brb
<mrXX> kostkon http://paste.ubuntu.com/322360/
<mrXX> kostkon http://uppix.net/a/0/7/a163b886cc3a2740fcb111abd063c.png
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: remove '/public.html'    from the address, you ftp to servers not web pages
<Manifest> Hi, when I try to connect to a server, it gives me this error: http://imgcapture.info/upload/124bnKAF.png. Can anyone help me out? It's been doing this for a while, and I'm unsure what's wrong.
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: try:     ftp://cpcheati@cpcheating.com
<Manifest> ActionParsnip: Public HTML is not in the address
<spongebob> this is very odd... system monitor reports ~120kbps, though my torrents are at 10kbps, downloading of updates at 1kbps and very very slow browsing. :|
<Manifest> I am not using Firefox to connect, I am using the connect to server option in Places
<adiba1> hi
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: strange, ok does the file ~/firefox   exist?
<Manifest> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: can you connect with proper ftp clients?
<thux> helo, i build wine for karmic to get pulse support, but how can i remove all what apt-get build-dep wine installed?
<kostkon> mrXX, why the 2nd capture is only 50%? did you try to increase it?
<kostkon> mrXX, also increase the "mic" volume level
<spongebob> :\ ok, now it works well...
<Hiram> histo: well that worked wonderfully, but now I have another problem. I'm trying to roll the latest version of Snort (2.8.5.1).  The latest verstion through apt is 2.8.4.1. My problem is that i need the .deb to automagically move the snort.conf, and other config files into the apropriate directories, which the source doesn't do when you compile it manually.
<mrXX> i did, no effect, only ticking sound heard lol
<isolat3dsh33p> is it a good idea to install madwifi?
<spongebob> isolat3dsh33p, it depends...
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: if your device needs it, yes
<adiba1> i'm having a error when i try to mount my partition "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<adiba1> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<adiba1> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<adiba1> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<adiba1> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged" this error appear when i try to automount my partition with fstab but when a leave it from fstab i had to enter the password to mount it , and i wish automount it like before  :)
<FloodBot3> adiba1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mwa> Okayyy. I have some more gripes about gedit. How do I make it remember my tabs from before?
<Mwa> And add custom thingies to the syntax highlighting
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip, my network adapter is atheros ar928x, how do i know that my computer needs it?
<ashish> hi
<ashish> sadsad
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: websearches m'boy
<spongebob> isolat3dsh33p, well, if ath5k works well already
<Mwa> and hopefully make it run shit for me like Notepad++ used to do. I had that set up so that when I hit alt-space it checked that I'd used the correct Lua syntax in the open document
<Ziber> Is "default route" broken in 9.04?
<Mwa> Because that was reaaaaly useful
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    and use the product line in websearches, you will find guides
<spongebob> isolat3dsh33p, not much point in trying madwifi
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: no, its needed
<isolat3dsh33p> spongebob, its just I hate to refresh multiple time to view a webpage. My wireless connection is so unstable
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: ?
<Ziber> I'm talking IPv6.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: well you didn't mention that did you?
<spongebob> isolat3dsh33p, hmm... nm-applet? I used to get disconnected often with that, so I tried wicd.
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: just did. sorry, im only thinking in ipv6. kinda cant assume anyone else is.
<isolat3dsh33p> !nm-applett
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applett
<isolat3dsh33p> !nm-applet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: assume makes an ASS out of U and ME
<isolat3dsh33p> spongebob, what's nm-applet and wicd?
<spongebob> isolat3dsh33p, let me check what's the name...
<Ziber> And being an ass and now not answering my question, now that is clarrified, makes an ass out of you and you.
<chu_> network-manager and a wireless manager?
<isolat3dsh33p> spongebob, thanks
<Ziber> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Ziber> !default-route
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about default-route
<Ziber> :(
<Ziber> !defaultroute
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultroute
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: i'd look into  man route       I've not used IPv6 but route may handle it
<Dr_Willis> I dont see how nm applet or wicd would affect wireless dropping connections..  they are front ends to the network configs.  But i may be missing somthing
<ActionParsnip> !route
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: Well, its working now, that I'm routing via 2000::/3 instead of ::/0 (default).
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: http://knowledgelayer.softlayer.com/questions/468/Adding+IPv6+to+Ubuntu+systems
<spongebob> isolat3dsh33p, the package name is gnome-network-manager... it's the default network manager that comes with ubuntu. wicd is an alternative
<Mwa> Ok this is annoying. Right-click isn't working on my mouse, while middle click barely is. :( Halp
<ActionParsnip> spongebob:  isolat3dsh33p: as is wifi-radar
<Mwa> (Ububtu Netbook Remix 9.10, Logitech Nano)
<isolat3dsh33p> spongebob, i'll do more research. Thanks for the recommendation :D
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip, thanks :D
<spongebob> isolat3dsh33p, np :)
<Boohbah> spongebob: love your nick :)
<spongebob> ActionParsnip, and manually setting it in /e/n/i? lol
<spongebob> Boohbah, thanks? haha
<ActionParsnip> spongebob: thats the way i do it
<Boohbah> good morning all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Boohbah
<ubottu> Boohbah: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Julia_> I am using broadcom wifi card and Ubuntu karmic. I just installed it and wifi is not working.
<Julia_> I have Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
<ThistleWeb> hey guys, I have a problem with xubuntu, compiz and my panel can anyone help?
<Julia_> what should I do?
<spongebob> ActionParsnip, It takes longer than click>click>type password>connect... esp if you're on the move :)
<ActionParsnip> ThistleWeb: can you expand please
<ActionParsnip> spongebob: i just prefer it, i find it quicker, plus I dont have to run nm needlessly
<ActionParsnip> spongebob: its good for low level users though
<bongoman> hallo schönen tag allerseits! hab n kleines problem: nutze fluxbox und will nicht dass der gnome-power-manager läuft, wie kann ich den deaktivieren?
<mrXX> has anyone had their acer mic working in ubuntu?
<spongebob> ActionParsnip, to each his own :)
<bongoman> oh sorry
<ActionParsnip> spongebob: indeed
<ashish> i can help u
<bongoman> this is the english forum i see
<ThistleWeb> ActionParsnip: sure, when I lock in, my xfce panel loads first, then compiz, but when compiz loads, my icons in the notification area dont appear. I have to restart my xfce panel after that to see them. I can't get that to stay across reboots
<mrXX> ashish is that 4 me?
<ashish> yeap
<Halitech> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mrXX> ashish thanks, appreciate it, - i dont get the mic input level at all
<spongebob> ThistleWeb, an empty system tray or no sys tray at all?
<ActionParsnip> ThistleWeb: i'd ask in #compiz    compiz is great at screwing stuff up unless you get it really well setup
<ThistleWeb> spoilt: the tray is there, exaile etc responds as if the icons are there, but they're invisible until I restart my panel
<ThistleWeb> spongebob: tab completion error sorry
<spongebob> hmm... odd. compiz only?
<ThistleWeb> I looked at the startup options to try and get compiz to start first, but it seems to make no difference
<ThistleWeb> is it a lower number starting first or a higher number in the priority order?
<spongebob> ok, I really think my ISP is the problem, not my wifi card. :(
<ThistleWeb> I tried at both ends but no difference
<Torllan> for init.d lower number has higher priority
<spongebob> ThistleWeb, I think it's top to bottom.
<gionnico> best and light torrent client ?
<gionnico> I liked deluge (much like uTorrent), but it doesnt support magnet links
<shooree> heya. I'm trying to connect to a hidden wireless, but when I fill out the details such as password and IP, and select the newly created connection from the list, the option to connect is grayed out. Why is this happening? I know I've got correct settings.
<ThistleWeb> k, all my other xfce stuff is at 40, compiz was at 50 when I started trying that
<Dr_Willis> gionnico:  depends on what features you need.  Ive never used magnet so no idea on that
<Kikela> hello, before install, Ubuntu have a lot of software in x86_64 ? or it's better to stay in x86_32 ?
<Infinitas> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Zzenon> hi
<darksector> Do we have sound themes for ubuntu ? i can't find them anywhere
<spongebob> gionnico, ktorrent :lol: Its got features that shouldn't be in a torrent program. it just doesn't have a "start minimized to tray" option.
<Zzenon> i have a problem with virt-manager
<spongebob> ThistleWeb, sorry, I don't know why
<Zzenon> TCP/IP error: VNC connection to hypervisor host got refused or disconnected!
<Torllan> Kikela, that depends on your hw
<ThistleWeb> spongebob: thats fine, I'll try compiz later
<ThistleWeb> ty anyway
<^c|0ud^> is there an application for ubuntu to assignment specific applications to run in a certain workspace?
<gionnico> spongebob: so ktorrent you say complete and light?
<spongebob> darksector, I think /usr/share/sounds
<darksector> spongebob: no i meant sound themes installable themes not the directory where they are installed
<Kikela> Torllan, my hardware it's a x64 Core 2 Duo, but if you have only the system in x64 and no software, it's better to stay in x32
<Dr_Willis> gionnico:  i use ktorrent. Is got more features then most torrent clients. but its also a kde4 app. so it will not be 'lite'
<spongebob> gionnico, depends... it depends on some kde stuff I think, 12m memory usage right now.
<Mac8a> how do you show the userlist in XChat for GNOME?
<Torllan> Kikela, true, but it would've been better not to get x64 hw to start with then...
<bradpitt> ktorrent is not working on private tracker e.g bitsoup
<gionnico> Dr_Willis, spongebob .. well i'm on eee-pc 701
<gionnico> celeron 630MHz
<spongebob> darksector, well, I saw an installable sound theme from the nanami madobe pack, but I haven't tried installing it.
<Torllan> anyway, 32bit programs are runnable in x64 env
<IdleOne> Mac8a: it is hidden by default, you need to click and expand it. should be on the right side of the client
<om26er> bradpitt, use anyother client. and private tracker might be down
<legend2440> Mac8a: click on bootom left where it says  1430 Users
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> Hi
<spongebob> gionnico, not sure if ktorrent would be good then. I haven't tried it on that hardware yet.
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> What exactly does Wubi do, will it partition my drive?
<spongebob> PIZZATASTEGOOD, nope
<gionnico> spongebob: what about transmission?
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  it does not make partitions. it installs ubuntu into a 'file' on the windows drive.
<gionnico> it's gtk..
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> then?
<LjL> PIZZATASTEGOOD: no, it will create a file inside your windows filesystem which will *behave* as a partition
<spongebob> PIZZATASTEGOOD, it just makes a disk image
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  i reccomend using a normal way to install ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  not using wubi to insstall ubuntu  'under/inside' windows
<pozic> How do I use update-manager behind a proxy?
<pozic> (Jaunty to upgrade to Karmic)
<^c|0ud^> is there an application for ubuntu to assignment specific applications to run in a certain workspace?
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> so if i delete the file, everything will be normal again?
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  you would use the normal add/remove programs feature of windows to 'remove' ubuntu.
<husinjalal> just set the proxy address
<Kikela> Torllan, what i mean it's you need x64 & x32 library like for skype, no ?
<quibbler> !wubi | PIZZATASTEGOOD
<pozic> husinjalal: I wouldn't ask if it worked.
<ubottu> PIZZATASTEGOOD: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  if you want to just test out ubuntu. Youmay want to try running it inside virtualbox.
<spongebob> gionnico, transmissions fine with me too... haven't encountered problems
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> I want to use Ubuntu, without messing up my windows xp
<pozic> husinjalal: https://launchpad.net/bugs/73463
<Mac8a> where's the users list in GNOME Xchat?
<spongebob> ^c|0ud^, your window manager
<Mac8a> nm
<Mac8a> found it
<quibbler> !duel boot | PIZZATASTEGOOD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duel boot
<pozic> husinjalal: it is supposedly fixed, but I don't see a new version of update-manager, so it is useless.
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  i have no issues with 'messing up windows' by using a normal install method.  I do know enough about partitions to partiopn my drive properly :) the installer can automate this
<quibbler> !duelboot | PIZZATASTEGOOD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duelboot
<spongebob> quibbler, lol
<ActionParsnip> PIZZATASTEGOOD: you can use wubi if you like, easier to grab a USB stick and install to that
<Torllan> Kikela, possibly. I'm not sure though as I don't have x64 available to play around with...
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  if you want the least impact. test it out via the live cd.
<spongebob> quibbler, I think you mean dual boot dude
<legend2440> Mac8a: if you mean  xchat-gnome  click on bottom left where it says  1430 Users
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: its dual, not duel
<LjL> quibbler: it's spelled DUAL boot.
<pozic> I press the "Upgrade" button and it just hangs there.
<Guest60434> If I install something on a Live-CD-session, and then use the USB-creator tool, will these applicatoins be added?
 * Dr_Willis has visions of cowboy boots fighting with work boots.
<Dr_Willis> Guest60434:  Nope. Dont think so.
<Dr_Willis> Guest60434:  that wouldbe too nice. :)
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> If i normally install ubuntu the normal way, will it partition my drive?
<ActionParsnip> PIZZATASTEGOOD: or you can resize ntfs to make room for the install (backup your data just incase)
<Dr_Willis> Guest60434:  you can make a persistant save on the flash drive then install things howeverf
<ActionParsnip> PIZZATASTEGOOD: it can, you can resize as part of the installation
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  it will resize  the existing and add partitions. yes. It can dothat
<om26er> this time on my ubuntu install i made a separate /home how will it turn out to be helpful on my next install.(how to use it)
<lb__> hi! can you just pop in a Karmic disc into a Hardy and do a direct upgrade?
<Guest60434> Dr_Willis: it would, I need some extra drivers etc. to make a usable live-USB
<Guest60434> Dr_Willis: That would be a possability yes :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest60434:  I made a usb-live for each of my pc's with the specific drivers each needed.
<ActionParsnip> om26er: good move, saves heartache if you need a reinstall
<Dr_Willis> Guest60434:  ive installed the nvidia and ati and wireless drivers onto a usb-disk-creator made usb flash befor.
<Guest60434> But I don't won't any other changes to be persistence to the USB though. Is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> Guest60434:  you would need to 'remaster' then. Ive never done that
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<cankoy> lb__: with alternate iso, yes
<Torllan> Kikela, have a read through this document: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295&highlight=skype
<Guest60434> Dr_Willis: Well, looks like it is time to learn some new stuff then :/
<Mac8a> legend2440, <Mac8a> nm <Mac8a> found it
<cankoy> lb__: hmm, no, not from Hardy, only from Jaunty
<Torllan> you can find tons of cool stuff on medibuntu
<om26er> ActionParsnip, how will that /home be used at next install?
<lb__> thanks, cankoy. only adjacent version numbers then? :/
<cichlasoma> don't you know whether i get "a real ubuntu" when i install ubuntu-desktop into kubuntu and remove the whole kubuntu-desktop?
<quibbler> thank you gentlemen for the spelling lesson ....I haven't had the problem but it can be duel boot if you have problems with it
<Guest60434> Dr_Willis: Thanks for quick answers by the way :)
<Dr_Willis> cichlasoma:  for the most part you have 'ubuntu' then.
<om26er> !puregnome | cichlasoma
<ubottu> cichlasoma: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<cichlasoma> what would be the missing part?
<Dr_Willis> cichlasoma:  there may still be a few little bits of kubuntu laying about.. but I always keep both desktops installed
<ActionParsnip> om26er: you set it to mount to /home in custom partitioning but tell the installer not to format it
<cankoy> lb__: yes, every release explicitly mentions such details, refer to relevant upgrade notes.
<Torllan> cichlasoma, kubuntu is ubuntu but with kde desktop
<Halitech> lb__, and you need the alternate install cds to use for upgrading, you can't do it with the live cd
<om26er> ActionParsnip, thanx
<alabd> Good day everyone, where can kvpnc be downloaded for 9.04 ?
<om26er> alabd, google
<cichlasoma> yes, my question is whether i  get EXACTLY the same when i replace kubuntu's desktop as if i installed ubuntu. i mean, could there be some problems with the "replaced" version which there wouldn't be with a "real" ubuntu?
<mgolisch> isnt it in the package repo
<mgolisch> ?
<kajo> I upgraded to 9.10... while this update caused my mic to start working, it now refuses to mute; this caused a terrible feedback first time I started it. My only options now are to mute the sound or use headphones; what can I do about this? I just need to mute the mic. Clicking 'mute' makes the meter show nothing, but the sound still comes through...
<johnhampsey> Hi, I'm new(ish) to linux & ubuntu. Just recently upgraded to karmic, but now firefox doesn't play videos, or flash stuff on websites. yet system says all plugins are added. any help out there?
<Dr_Willis> cichlasoma:  there should be no problems
<alabd> why it i not in rep ?
<cichlasoma> Dr_Willis: thanks! :-)
<alabd> is openvpn beter than kvpnc ?
<mgolisch> no
<mgolisch> kvpnc is a frontend to multiple vpn client
<mgolisch> whats your goal?
<cichlasoma> well and is it EXACTLY the same to install ubuntu and add kubuntu-desktop as to install Kubuntu and add ubuntu-desktop?
<pozic> Does anyone know how you can upgrade behind a proxy?
<Dr_Willis> cichlasoma:  thre may be some left over files laying about.. depending on what you have done
<Torllan> cichlasoma, i suppose in kubuntu there's specific optimizations for the kde desktop like in ubuntu those are for gnome
<Dr_Willis> cirkit:  i tend to install ubuntu, then add kubuntu-desktop
<Halitech> cichlasoma, see here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for cichlasoma  :)
<mrXX> guys, is there a way to create a playlist consisting of youtube links to play in rhythmbox or totem?
<martin_> pozic, set your proxy settings in system, preferences, network proxy
<mimir|afk> hi, is anyone using PHP with nginx ?
<nether1> Just installed Ubuntu 9.10, why aren't my speakers working?
<alabd> How to install Ipsec daemon on 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> !ipsec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipsec
<Dr_Willis> !find ipsec
<ubottu> Found: ipsec-tools
<pozic> martin_: I can browse the web just fine or download just about anything else. I can also use IRC just fine as you can see.
<pozic> martin_: in other words, I set my proxy.
<martin_> pozic, are you using synaptic package manager?
<Halitech> pozic, can you pastebin what happens when you try sudo apt-get update
<pozic> martin_: the problem is that the authors of update-manager thought that nobody uses proxy servers.
<pozic> martin_: I believe they fixed it now, but I cannot get the fixes into Jaunty.
<pozic> Halitech: it works.
<martin_> pozic, I've upgraded from behind a proxy for years
<cichlasoma> Dr_Willis, Torllan: thanks again! :-)
<pozic> martin_: no, I am not using synaptic package manager.
<pozic> martin_: the recommend way is to use update-manager AFAIK.
<Torllan> cichlasoma, ur welcome
<pozic> martin_: unless you know that synaptic manager does _exactly_ the same as do-release-upgrade.
<Laurenceb> I've got an acer aspire laptop running hardy, it has a but in card reader, but its not picking up SD cards, any ideas?
<husinjalal> i'm using command line update most of the time
<Laurenceb> sd cards never get mounted
<martin_> pozic, I was only asking about package manager as it has a separate tab for proxy settings
<pozic> Laurenceb: did you load the drivers?
<pozic> martin_: yes, and Synaptic works fine.
<Laurenceb> pozic:they usually work
<pozic> martin_: Synaptic is also a horrible application, because it doesn't use the Gnome settings.
<pozic> Just like Thunderbird doesn't integrate with the system.
<Dr_Willis> I think synaptic was around befor gnome. :)
<Laurenceb> maybe hardware broke?
<pozic> Dr_Willis: irrelevant
<nether1> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and now There are no audio hardware devices available in the Sound Preferences/Hardware.  Consequently, no sound.
<Laurenceb> pozic: is there a way I can check my hardware?
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  its not a gnome app. so it cant be expected to use gnome settings. thats rellent. and i also hear it may get removed in the next release.
<Torllan> nether1, have you checked dmesg?
<pozic> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu is "the desktop" for Ubuntu and Synaptic was/is a suggested application for Ubuntu.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: er Gnome
<alabd> !find vtund
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  thats slowly changeeing.
<ubottu> File vtund found in libwvstreams-dev, libwvstreams4.6-doc, vtun
<pozic> Dr_Willis: yes, it might be changing, but it was true until Jaunty.
<Halitech> nether1, whats the output of lspci | grep Multimedia
<Dr_Willis> lots of loose ends and polish still going on
<pozic> Dr_Willis: so, they just cluster fucked up there.
<alabd> Dr_Willis: for vtund which package should be installed?
<rcaskey> I'd like to add that synaptic is horrible :P
<nether1> I have not, i'm still new to Ubuntu, just installed it last night. It's a Realtek and it's not muted, i checked
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  no idea.
<slope> I'm trying to set up my gmail (imap) account in evolution but it never asks me for my password. I've deleted everything in the ~/.evolution folder and removed my password in Seahorse but still no luck. Any ideas?
<pozic> So, back to my problem: how can you upgrade Jaunty to Karmic?
<Mwa> How would I recursively loop through a whole directory structure and automatically remove all .svn folders?
<pac0> hi all people, i have a little problem using mount with one partition on hfs+, i have deactivated journal, and now mounted with that command: hfsplus user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0, but i only can read, cant writte =(
<raik> how to hide ip address?
<husinjalal> or just type sudo hwinfo
<_Narc_> Hey folks, Nautilus just crashed, it's okay but anyone knows the command to relaunch it, my desktop has no icons anymore and I don't wanna reboot
<pozic> MenZa: find . -name .svn -exec rm {} \;   , IIRC
<Dr_Willis> Mwa:  use of the 'find' command. can proberly do that once ya learn the proper syntax. i always have to look it up
<husinjalal> or just type sudo hwinfo > hardware
<slope> raik: hide it where?
<Dr_Willis> Mwa:  always test out find statemets with 'echo' beofr actually using 'rm' in them. Just in case theres a mistake in them
<eddym> i found a solution for all the webcams
<raik> i mean hide it from other from viewing. slope
<eddym> hey dr_willis
<martin_> Mwa, find . -name ".svn" -exec rm -fr {} \;
<Dr_Willis> raik:  on irc? You can request a ip cloak on this server. but its proberly not needed
<slope> raik: where do you want to hide it? who don't you want to see it? why? give us some more info or we can't help you.
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  'all' ? :) thats a large #
<IdleOne> !cloke | raik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cloke
<raik> i want a fake ip address instead of my real ip address shown to other people or sites. slope
<IdleOne> !cloak | raik
<ubottu> raik: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Dr_Willis> raik:  then use tor perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> raik:  or some annomizer proxys
<raik> is tor plugin or softwares. Dr_willis
<eddym> Dr_Willis, yeah put the old ones in a box and buy this one http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/webcam_communications/webcams/devices/4528&cl=us,en
<eddym> :-D
<Dr_Willis> !tor | raik
<ubottu> raik: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<john06> hi
<Dr_Willis> heh.. raik  tor is a anomiozer proxy system. check out its homepage.
<Dr_Willis> raik:  its softwre. but its not in the repos last i checked
<slope> raik: don't use tor before reading about it properly. Anything you send unencrypted can be read by the last node.
<martin_> asked on ubuntu-uk this morning but no one knew - this mornings 9.10 update fails to install anything with error in sysv-rc - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/322243/ any ideas
<slope> That means passwords, personal information, anything.
<john06> have a question here: where are, in the fsm the inodes created through the gnome menu (i.e., sshfs/sftp)?
<john06> ...fs
<john06> s/fsm/fs,
<gg> how can i arhive an folder ( exemple ) Desktop/Pictures/*     i want to arhive in pics.tgz or pics.tar.gz
<martin_> dpkg: error processing sysv-rc (--configure):, subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped
<kartook> how can i post any chance to help for this issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/322391/
<nether1> When I go to preferences it does not detect any hardware, under output it says Dummy Output, so this means i have no sound at all, not even in headphones. this happened after I installed Ubuntu 9.10. Can anyone help me?
<kartook> i am using 9.04 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> martin_:  update/upgrading right now.. lets see if i get an error
<Halitech> nether1, whats the output of lspci | grep Multimedia
<nether1> Halitech: how do I check that?
<husinjalal> gg right click --> compress
<siropio> hi guys could anyone tell how i can open a folder in grapshical  from terminal
<husinjalal> gg right click --> compress in nautilus
<Halitech> nether1, open a terminal and run that command
<Dr_Willis> siropio:  nautilus /path/to/location   i think
<gg> husinjalal  : but via terminal how can i do it ?
<kartook> compiz GPG error :(
<kartook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322391/
<raik> does using tor in browser make browser slow?
<Dr_Willis> raik:  there will be a slowdown . yes.
<slope> raik: tor will also be slow and not something you want to use all the time. If you're willing to pay look for a VPN tunnel service. It all depends on how anonymous you want to be.
<Dr_Willis> Thers being 'secure' then thers being 'paranoid' :)
<siropio> Dr_Willis: you were right thanks
<pozic> raik: the concept of "hiding an IP address" in an absolute sense does not exist.
<pozic> raik: it will be relative to computational security.
<pozic> raik: and relative to who is operating the nodes.
<fantomas|wrk> hi all
<pozic> raik: and relative to the countries in which those nodes are located.
<pozic> raik: not one simple quick fix.
<fantomas|wrk> Is there a fresh build of Pidgin for Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> fantomas|wrk:  there might be more up to date PPA repos for it.
<martin_> Dr_Willis, I would not mind so much except even when I uncheck sysv it fails and refuses to do the other updates
<Dr_Willis> martin_:  i just update/upgraded here. and had no issues.
<fantomas|wrk> Dr_Willis: might. I can't find anything on that launchpad with its idiotic search
<husinjalal> gg use tar command ..... $tar -cf xxxx.tar directory
<Dr_Willis> fantomas|wrk: yea. Its a little aqwkward. i tend to search google and the forums to find info on ppa's
<martin_> Dr_Willis, oh, its just me then :-(
<slope> raik: come back if you still have any questions after you've you've read http://www.torproject.org/overview.html.en and http://www.torproject.org/download.html.en#Warning and https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ
<Dr_Willis> martin_:  i got 3 more machines to update. :) lets see
<fantomas|wrk> Dr_Willis: ok, good idea.
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> Should i use Wubi or do a proper install? and why
<Christoffer> O_o
<Halitech> PIZZATASTEGOOD, proper install, anything happens to windows and there goes your Ubuntu install, runs faster on a native install, better support for proper install
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> What if i no longer want ubuntu?
<Sicario> hi
<slope> PIZZATASTEGOOD: Use wubi if you're not willing to format/partition your hard drive and only want to try it out. Otherwise proper.
<martin_> Dr_Willis, someone else with it - http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1766660.html
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> will i have to reformat my drive if i dont want ubuntu anymore?
<kartook> gpg error http://paste.ubuntu.com/322391/
<Halitech> PIZZATASTEGOOD, use your windows instll cd to repair the MBR and then format the partition that ubuntu is installed on
<Sicario> how can i setup ubuntu thems
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> i currently dont have any partitions, the ubuntu installer will make one for me right?
<slope> Sicario: google: how to install gnome themes
<bazhang> slope, please dont recommend that here
<Halitech> PIZZATASTEGOOD, yes it will, I recommend defragging your drive at least twice before you partition it though
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  you delete the partition ubuntu is on, let windows reformat it, and reinstall the windows boot loader. to remove linux
<mezquitale> PIZZATASTEGOOD, you alreaady have windows installed?
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> i have windows xp installed
<Myxb> i have a problem with fonts in QT apps. i do not need antialiasing and GTK apps look fine, but QT apps look ugly. Earlier it was OK though. I use verdana and terminus fonts in both cases. can anyone help?
<pozic> I have the karmic repositories in my sources.list file, now why doesn't it make vlc-1.02 available?
<mezquitale> PIZZATASTEGOOD, use a live CD with Gparted to free up space on our hard drive, how big is your hard drive?
<husinjalal> before doing anything to xp ..... better backup first & defrag .....
<Sicario> hi
<bazhang> Sicario, get a theme, from gnome-look.org  then drag the tar.gz to the theme manager
<slope> bazhang: why not? I tried it before replying  and the first result has the answer.
<Halitech> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1581 kB, installed size 3788 kB
<mezquitale> !goggle | slope
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goggle
<Sicario> ok
<bazhang> slope, this is not a google re-direct.
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> if i delete the partition that ubuntu made, will my hard drive get all the space back without losing data/reformating
<mezquitale> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<slope> Halitech: that's why I said what to google as well
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  common issues. Universe, not enabled. or you dident 'update' after  making the changes
<pozic> Dr_Willis: it was not universe, but probably vlc depends on some stuff which is not in universe.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: I fixed it.
<Halitech> PIZZATASTEGOOD, no because windows can't natively read linux partitions
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> then i'll just wubi
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  you will have to reformat the LINUX parittion to let windows use that space.
<husinjalal> before doing anything to xp ..... better backup first & defrag ..... :D
<pozic> PIZZATASTEGOOD: you can read EXT3 from Windows.
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  thats not the same as 'loseing all your windows data'
<pozic> PIZZATASTEGOOD: (if that is what you want to do)
<mezquitale> PIZZATASTEGOOD, if you delete to stop using ubuntu you will have to use a utility like Gparted to delete the partition you created for ubuntu and reclaim the space for your windows partition
<Halitech> pozic, natively?
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> if i reformat the ubuntu partition, will it still be a partition? or will the space be added to the original one partition
<pozic> Halitech: what does that even mean?
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  learning how pc's partiion drives and how partions work . Is knowledge well worth learning. :)
<pozic> Halitech: just instructions executed on a CPU.
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  its a seperate partition. Unless you reeize the windows partition to use the space
<pozic> Halitech: there is no scripting language in between, if that is what you mean.
<Halitech> pozic, without adding any extra software windows cannot read ext3
<slope> PIZZATASTEGOOD: really, the easiest way is to get a livecd and play around, if you're still undecided do wubi. When and if you decide to switch do a proper install. And always have a backup before doing stuff like repartitioning your hard drive.
<kajo> why have all my contacts disappeared from all my IM accounts on pidgin after upgrade to 9.10?
<kajo> How do I get them back?
<pozic> Halitech: without extra software Windows cannot be used at all.
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<PIZZATASTEGOOD> Will a Wubi install be slower and stuff then a proper install
<Halitech> pozic, exactly my point
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  it may be a tad slower.
<Dr_Willis> PIZZATASTEGOOD:  I tend to test things out in virtualbox (slower) but it lets you run both os's at the same time
<BCMM> can somebody help with a machine which i cannot make sound come out of?
<slope> PIZZATASTEGOOD: read http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<IndiRedif> Question for knowledgeable people - my upgrade from 9.04 to the latest Ubuntu has failed almost totally. I am not able to log on at all. This is a Dell Vostro 1700 laptop and I must have upgraded two versions (since I limited my old versions on grub to 2). Can anyone help me to either go forward or fall back to 9.04?
<BCMM> it worked before the last dist-upgrade
<eddym> do you guys think this would work in ubuntu 9.10 http://www.gizfever.com/usb-webcam-with-speaker-microphone-p-525.html
<Halitech> BCMM, whats the output of lspci | grep Multimedia
<ActionParsnip> IndiRedif: you can't downgrade
<IndiRedif> Ohh
<BCMM> i've checked things aren't muted
<husinjalal> try install fresh ....
<ActionParsnip> IndiRedif: if you log on to root recovery console, can you create a new user and log on as that?
<Infinitas> IndiRedif: I suggest you do a fresh install.
<IndiRedif> Infinitas - does that menan d/l a 9.1 image and reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> wow you guys throw in the towel fast
<sipior> seriously.
<silidan> hi i need to give my user read and write acces to the usb file system (usbfs) how can i do this?
<IndiRedif> ActionParsnip - on recovery console I can log on as before - but only to the text console
<IndiRedif> No GUI
<ActionParsnip> silidan: use better mount options
<BCMM> Halitech: no output
<Infinitas> IndiRedif: Yes, that's what it means.
<ActionParsnip> IndiRedif: thats great, make a new user there and then reboot to log on as the new user
<ActionParsnip> IndiRedif: if its ok, your original user is bad somehow. If it doesnt log in either then its a system issue
<BCMM> Halitech: this might be relevant though: 00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<silidan> ActionParsnip: hm... it is the manual of virtualbox that states that... in order to use usb for the virtual machine... so im actually not sure what that means..
<Halitech> BCMM, then its not seeing your sound card, can you use pastebin and post the full output of lspci
<IndiRedif> ActionParsnip - I am currently inWindoze - so I'll have to log off, do what you are suggesting and then try it
<IndiRedif> So it is not going to be easy to chat about it
<Sicario> whats up
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | IndiRedif
<ubottu> IndiRedif: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Infinitas> IndiRedif: G'luck.
<silidan> ActionParsnip: i didnt ever mount my USB webcam or USB mouse though
<IndiRedif> Infinitas - thx
<BCMM> Halitech: the device looks like it should work, i can change mixer settings and so on
<ActionParsnip> silidan: make sure the USB ports are activated in the virtualboxes settings. you will need to power off the vbox to edit
<silidan> ActionParsnip: yep they are added
<Halitech> BCMM, speakers connected to the correct port? (dumb question but its happened before)
<BCMM> Halitech: i can make the pc-speaker beeps come out of it (it's a laptop) and make it reproduce sound from the microphone by playing with the mixer settings
<ActionParsnip> silidan: you don't mount mice, only block devices
<BCMM> Halitech: built-in
<BCMM> Halitech: also tried headphones
<ActionParsnip> silidan: maybe you need the guest additions
<IndiRedif> OK folks - thx for the advise - I'll check back in later
<BCMM> Halitech: also dual-booted windows, where it still works fine
<Dr_Willis> Mouse with built in usb flash drive. :)
<Halitech> BCMM, just seen that you are using a laptop
<silidan> but when the machine runs the webcam and mouse is still greyed out..
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. that would be neat.
<julioneto> Hi all... I'd like to transfer my musics to my MP3 player... My musics are in OGG and my MP3 Player does support it, but Rhythmbox always convert any music to MP3 when transfering it to there. :/
<julioneto> Is there how transfer the music (with Rhythmbox) whithout convert it?
<ActionParsnip> silidan: if you want access to your usb devices, you can cheat and simply add the folder the USB stick mounts to as a drive letter (guessing the vbox is windows)
<BCMM> Halitech: and anyway it clearly can make sound, such as pc-speaker beeps and repeating microphone input
<BCMM> just nothing from the actual system
<BCMM> not using aplay, not using mplayer -vo oss or sdl or alsa, not using cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<mikehh> I had a problem with an svn update and now I have files set as Read-only file system - how do I clear that up?
<z4s_> hi somebody knows the name for one program to control the starts programs?
<z4s_> hi
<silidan> ActionParsnip: where can i get the Guest Additions? (i cant find them on the VirtualBox download page)
<z4s_> somebody know the name for a programa that control the startup programs?
<BCMM> like i say, things were fine before the last distro upgrade, give or take a codec issue
<husinjalal> sudo rcconf
<kostkon> BCMM, did you upgrade from 9.04?
<Slart> !boot | z4s_
<ubottu> z4s_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> silidan: in the virtualbox desktop window click   device -> guest additions (top bar of the desktop)
<husinjalal> z4s ... sudo rcconf
<BCMM> kostkon:  owner of the laptop isn't sure
<silidan> ActionParsnip: ok will try
<BCMM> kostkon: but pretty sure it's currently at most recent version, and was, before that, at next most recent version
<ActionParsnip> silidan: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2008/virtualbox-install-guest-additions.jpg
<kostkon> BCMM, ok
<z4s_> i remember that i install with apt-get,
<Dr_Willis> z4s_:  you mwan user  - or 'system'  Programs?
<BCMM> kostkon: yeah, just checked lsb_release -r, at 9.10 now
<z4s_> Slart, was a special program...
<kostkon> BCMM, and no sound at all?
<wilhart> hello in group audio:x:29:pulse,wilhart
<wilhart> is that right or is it pulse:wilhart
<wilhart> ?
<BCMM> kostkon: nothing from applications
<z4s_> i wana choose all programs who start and who not...
<Slart> z4s_: bum isn't special? or it isn't a program?
<Dr_Willis> z4s_:  theres several programs that can confgure such things. BUt with 9.10 some have notbeen updated to work with 'Upstart'
<BCMM> kostkon: can make the mic input come out of the speakers or adjust system beep volume just by playing with mixers
<z4s_> sorry, but i dont use ubunu, i use debian, but it uvuntu is to
<BCMM> kostkon: but no way to make sound with software
<z4s_> ubuntu*
<Jygga> Nov 19 15:02:18 cray sshd[20681]: PAM _pam_load_conf_file: error reading /etc/pam.d/common-account: Critical error - immediate abort
<wilhart> anyone ?????
<BCMM> kostkon: not even cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<wilhart> hello in group audio:x:29:pulse,wilhart or pulse:wilhart ??
<Jygga> can somebody give me a hint where i should start looking for misconfiguration? that file is there and the settings are default
<Khul> blah
<Dr_Willis> Jygga:  check permissions/ownership?
<Dr_Willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1208 2009-10-19 08:12 /etc/pam.d/common-account
<sipior> wilhart: no, the comma separation is correct. see "man group"
<wilhart> sipior: , ? ok
<kostkon> BCMM, did he/she tried to setup the output device in sound prefs?
<bazhang> z4s_, debian?
<silidan> ActionParsnip: well i installed the guestadditions... still greyed out the usb devices..
<BCMM> kostkon: it's actually a kubuntu system; what is sound prefs?
<kostkon> BCMM, oh :S
<bazhang> z4s_, debian help in #debian
<Halitech> !ati > Halitech
<ubottu> Halitech, please see my private message
<kostkon> BCMM, can't help much then :(
<ActionParsnip> silidan: do you mean in the config of the box, or in the guest OS itself?
<BCMM> kostkon: i presumed it was OK to ask in here, since it doesn't seem to be kde-related at all
<BCMM> kostkon: but i don't think she changed any settings; it just died with the distro upgrade
<silidan> em... when the guest os is started there at bottom there are some buttons one of them is for usb stuff and with rightclick thats greyed out..
<Furtano> hy
<Furtano> my ubuntuone does'nt synchronise but its connected
<silidan> ActionParsnip: em... when the guest os is started there at bottom there are some buttons one of them is for usb stuff and with rightclick thats greyed out..
<kostkon> BCMM, aha. she could check it's hardware volume levels. although maybe using the kde mixer can access them already
<BCMM> kostkon: i've unmuted everything using alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> silidan: have you asked in #vbox  ?
<kostkon> BCMM, ah ok. i don't really know if kubuntu uses pulse or not
<silidan> ActionParsnip: not yet... but thanks for the hint will ask there
<BCMM> kostkon: like i said, i confirmed the speaker was working by setting it to output the mic input
<scottandmonique> sudo apt-get autoremove
<kostkon> BCMM, hmm
<BCMM> kostkon: yeah, kubuntu users pulse, but shouldn't cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp by unaffected by Pulse issues?
<nerdy_kid> i have an older NVIDIA card with jaunty and im stuck in either 320x240 or 640x480 resolotion.  ?
<BCMM> kostkon: (i did that from a VT login so Pulse wouldn't be locking up the device)
<kostkon> BCMM, yeah
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: using propriatary or open-source drivers?
<Khul> does any1 know how to change the video resolution using the Ubuntu recovery mode ? please..i got OVERRANGE plroblem and i cant fix it :S
<robo> hi: can anyone tell me where the vpn settings are saved? I backed up and upgraded to a newer verson of ubuntu and i'd like to restore my old vpn settings
<nerdy_kid> BCMM yes, i just enabled NVIDIA drivers --hang on ill get the version #
<kostkon> BCMM, is it a laptop?
<nerdy_kid> BCMM my res was fine before the drivers, but i need the drivers
<BCMM> kostkon: yeah
<kostkon> BCMM, ok
<BCMM> kostkon: worked OK before the dist-upgrade though
<Keypad> Hi, im having problems connecting to SSH on localhost. I think somethings blocking port 22
<Furtano> AH FUCK UP UBUNTU DOESNT SNYCHRONIZE MY HOMEWORK IDIOT UBUNTU CUFKFJOÜA
<kostkon> BCMM, recheck the volume levels maybe. and disable/enable any switches
<kostkon> BCMM, try all possible combos
<iceroot_> Furtano: watch your language
<BCMM> kostkon: yeah, done that
<kostkon> BCMM, :S
<nerdy_kid> BCMM NVIDA drivers 96.43.10 on a GeForce4 MX 440
<jagadeesh> have installed ubuntu studio on karmic. shift key is not working
<BCMM> kostkon: i've muted and unmuted everything, while catting >dsp, and no noises
<jagadeesh> what am i missing
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: i used to own that card :)
<scottandmonique> same
<kostkon> BCMM, ok
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: so resolution was fine till you installed the binary driver?
<thatoneguy99> hello?
<nerdy_kid> BCMM yes, and this isnt my graphics card (thankfully lol)
<scottandmonique> binary does not support the mx cards
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: ?
<nerdy_kid> BCMM i have a much nicer one :D
<dremits> hi there i'm using a fresh installation of latest ubuntu server and webmin. how do I access the webmin using the server's hostname instead of it's ip?
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: oh, someone else's machine
<thatoneguy99> does anynone else have problems with keeping their wireless on 9.1
<Furtano> u1conflict files wtf ?
<nerdy_kid> BCMM yeah
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: does ubuntu include nvidia-xconfig?
<thatoneguy99> can anyone help with 9.1 issues?
<husinjalal> dremits define host ip in ... /etc/hosts
<iceroot_> !anyone | thatoneguy99
<ubottu> thatoneguy99: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sipior> Furtano: complete sentences, and a bit of context, will probably get you a lot more help than the course you are currently pursuing.
<slope> thatoneguy99: maybe, maybe not. but why not ask what you really want to know? :) explain the problem, if you did any changes before they started and anything else you think is of importance and if someone knows they'll help you out. (not me though, I'm off now, good luck!)
<nerdy_kid> BCMM yes, ill run it even though i checked xorg.conf out and it looked fine ... hang on a sec
<lundh> hi, anyone got experience with sun grid engine here?
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: back up xorg.conf first
<iceroot_> Furtano: again, watch your language
<thatoneguy99> i moved from windows to ubuntu 9.1 and now my wireless keeps dropping out every minute or so
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: and are you going to be happy at the console if xorg won't start?
<dremits> husinjalal hold on will try
<iceroot_> lundh: seems like off-topic
<thatoneguy99> it automatically reconnects but drops out again
<Keypad> Can some one help me to enable ssh
<lundh> iceroot_: seriously? I want to run it un ubuntu, hence asking here
<diplomatic> hey im tryin to get write permission in the home directory
<diplomatic> dont want to woerk for me
<slope> Furtano: read what I wrote to thatoneguy99 if you're hoping to get some help here. Good luck to you too.
<BCMM> Keypad: ssh server?
<nerdy_kid> BCMM oh yeah, ill be fine :D
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: goodgood
<BCMM> Keypad: it's generally automatically enabled when you install it
<husinjalal> Keypad ..ssh client is already enable .... but for ssh server u need to install it ...
<iceroot_> lundh: then ask a detailed question
<nerdy_kid> BCMM nope, no change
<Keypad> BCMM: I cant connect though, I get refused to connect to port 22
<davidboy> How can I tell if my computer is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: is it an LCD?
<husinjalal> davidboy ...u can check tru ur bios
<dremits> husinjalal thanks very much it worked
<Keypad> husinjalal: Ive installed openssh-server I dont understand why its not working, I thought it might be a fireewall rule
<BCMM> davidboy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nerdy_kid> BCMM i am currently using an LCD that supports up to 1280x800, but the owner uses a ancient non LCD screen
<lundh> iceroot_: I did, I asked if anyone has experience with it. Its a simple question which has an even easier answer. I want to run it to control a cluster of machines and want opinions on how it works. it it works well on ubuntu and just general advice on the software
<iceroot_> !anyone | lundh
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: it's possible, that the mx 440 doesn't support the native resolution of your lcd
<ubottu> lundh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: do you have an old monitor around?
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: after all, it's an old card
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: AGP, right?
<iceroot_> lundh: has anyone.. is never a detailed/usefull question
<nerdy_kid> BCMM yeah but it will take a while to dig the monitor up...the LCD most defantily supports the res of the old monitor that the owner uses
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: well, probably not the issue then
<dremits> husinjalal i take it back it's not working
<nerdy_kid> BCMM the card is working; compiz is working, everything is fine exept the res
<davidboy> BCMM: I get a bunch of output from that, but I don't see the type anywhere.
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: hmm, i think there is an nvidia-specific line you can add to the device section to make it autodetect resolutions differently
<friendishan> sup?
<nerdy_kid> BCMM could i manualy force it to take a res via x config?
<BCMM> davidboy: what is the "model name"
<husinjalal> which one not wrking ...
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: you can fix it old school
<Keypad> Any one got any ideas why SSH refuses to connect to localhost ? ufw says 22/tcp                     ALLOW       Anywhere
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: you can manually set modes
<davidboy> BCMM: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2370  @ 1.73GHz
<nerdy_kid> BCMM ActionParsnip i dont care how i fix it lol
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: if you run: gksudo nvidia-settings         you can setup the screen someway then click "Write to X config file"
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: slighly vague on that cause i haven't had to since probably back when i had teh mx 440
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: you can now run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and fine tune the res in the file, save the new file and restart X / reboot
<diplomatic> How do i make home directory writeable.. this is a brand new server
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: ActionParsnip has a point
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: about nvidia-settings
<scottandmonique> chmod 667 /home
<nerdy_kid> BCMM ActionParsnip ok trying the nvidia-settings...
<scottandmonique> sudo chmod 667 /home
<frdelaet> #phys2009
<lundh> iceroot_: if you had no advice at all, why just complain?
<diplomatic> i got it
<diplomatic> thanks
<ActionParsnip> nvidia-settings is great if you have a 4x3 screen as far as I've seen, the list of resolutions always seens limited to me so I do it that way
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: i have to use xorg.conf still as my monitor doesnt report refresh rates so I have to add them in manually
<BCMM> davidboy: 64-bit
<BCMM> davidboy: based on teh Intel Core architechture
<dremits> hi there i'm using a fresh installation of latest ubuntu server and webmin. how do I access the webmin using the server's hostname instead of it's ip?
<llutz> diplomatic: sudo chmod 755 /home  (667 is stupid)
<Furtano> my ubuntu one doesn't synchronize with the UbuntuOne folder. But at ubuntuone.com the files are online oO.
<Furtano> and i got u1conflict files
<tolecnal> I've just noticed on a couple of newly upgraded servers to 9.10 that there is an automatic logout of SSH clients. While this admittedly is a good security measure, I'd like to either disable it on a per host basis or entierly (the machines are on a none internet routed network). Problem is, I can't find what mechanism controls this, any pointers?
<Furtano> but removed them
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | dremits
<ubottu> dremits: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ActionParsnip> dremits: you can add an entry in your hosts file to make the translation quicker
<iceroot_> lundh: because noone will help you with a question like that. you get yes or no as an anwser, and then you have to ask a new question, so just ask the real question. you see, its very easy :)
<ActionParsnip> dremits: webmin is very not advised
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: in your monitor section,     Option         "DPMS", plus very liberal refresh and sync ranges  can sometimes make it autodetect modes properly
<Dr_Willis> dremits:  you could edit the clienbts /etc/hosts to map the proper hostname to ip#.  but i agree with the others.. webmin is worth avoiding
<friendishan> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<davidboy> BCMM: Thanks
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: don't do that if his monitor is so old that it will try to do insane refresh rates instead of showing an error
<dremits> Dr_Willis ok i'll change from webmin but i have edited the hosts file but to no avail
<friendishan> !ebox
<nerdy_kid> BCMM ActionParsnip the nvidia settings thing isnt working...have do it manualy
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: what error do you get?
<Dr_Willis> dremits:  can you ping the server by hostname?
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: is it "cannot parse xorg.conf fie"
<friendishan> ubottu : thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: or similar
<lundh> iceroot_: If I have a fuzzy question, it help just knowing if anyone actually know what kind of software it it before asking a long question
<dremits> dr_willis yes
<nerdy_kid> BCMM ActionParsnip no no i dont get an error i just cant set the res any higher, im in the xorg.conf now
<friendishan> !ubuntu netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu netbook
<psychuil> I need help with accessing the part of my liveUSB which isn't being used by ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: if you want i can pastebin my monitor section
<bazhang> friendishan, /msg ubottu please
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: it's served me pretty well on some very different monitors
<Dr_Willis> dremits:  webmin is set to onlyu allow connections from local lan ip's or localhost i thought by default. Using webmin over the internet is a very bad idea from a security point of view
<scottandmonique> anyone using ubuntu one
<skande> guys
<skande> hi all
<friendishan> bazhang ok
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: yes, the res won't change until you edit the file and restart X, otherwise you just wrote the config for the system to the xorg.conf file, nothing more
<skande> need help
<skande> 2 min
<ActionParsnip> !ask | skande
<ubottu> skande: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<suigeneris> I just realized that videos on facebook don't play to their full length when on ubuntu. anyone can tell me how I can fix that?
<syrius> why no more cinepaint in repo?
<nerdy_kid> BCMM sure, as a side note the 'Modes' section is set to 'nvidia-auto-select
<ActionParsnip> !infp cinepaint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infp cinepaint
<friendishan> scottandmonique : most of them (including me)
<ActionParsnip> !info cinepaint
<ubottu> Package cinepaint does not exist in karmic
<dremits> Dr_Willis: I'm using it over LAN. It seems to be working now but seemed strange there was a delay
<nerdy_kid> ActionParsnip yeah, i havnt edited anything yet, thanks
<ActionParsnip> scottandmonique: i don't
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: i don't have a modes section
<friendishan> scottandmonique : if u mean ubuntu 1.0 nope i don't
<shail> hi
<ActionParsnip> syrius: let me see if theres a ppa
<shail> anyone plz help
<shail> i want to uninstall mysql
<shail> from ubuntu
<skande> do u know  the doc if the interuptions (kbd) which are sent to a process ??
<husinjalal> dremits ... the delay maybe because of lan traffics ...
<scottandmonique> a new program in ubuntu 9.10 Ubuntu ONE sharing files using internet and email
<skande> do u know  the doc of the interuptions (kbd) which are sent to a process ??
<dremits> Dr_Willis: Thanks I think it's working. Sorry so why is webmin bad? Is ebox the best alternative?
<nerdy_kid> BCMM ActionParsnip i just need to know the format of the 'Modes' section, right now its set to nvidia-auto-select which i guess doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> syrius: you are in luck: https://launchpad.net/~cinepaint/+archive/experimental
<scottandmonique> does the porting and firewall bypass for u
<dremits> husinjalal: thanks for the help
<husinjalal> shail .. apt-get remove mysql
<scottandmonique> just add peps emails if they set it up
<scottandmonique> 2gb of space free
<skande> that's for keylogger writing
<scottandmonique> pay for more
<husinjalal> dremits ...:D
<iceroot_> lundh: is anyone using firefox? answer = yes or no, but my real question was: is firefox running unter ubuntu 9.10. so i hope you see what i mean
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: did you not set a resolution in nvidia-settings?   if you leave it as auto, you will get that. Set the resolution to something other than auto, like 1024x768 and then you can change the number easier
<psychuil> I need help with accessing the part of my liveUSB which isn't being used by ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<mrXX> is there a room to get help on pommo?
<shail> k
<nerdy_kid> BCMM ActionParsnip oh yeah, ok i got it via google anyway.
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: if i were you, i would omit the modes section
<skande> nobody know ??
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: i can send yu mine if you'd like
<nerdy_kid> BCMM why?
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: http://pastebin.com/ff7e3ea8
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: because not having one has always resulted in flawless autodetection for me, when using nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> psychuil:  how did you make the live usb?
<shail> this msg is coming
<shail> shail@shail-laptop:~$ apt-get remove mysql
<shail> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<shail> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<lundh> iceroot_: All I'm saying is that asking a three line question without checking if there is anyone here who can answer migt just be stupid. few people even read long questions on irc
<llutz> shail:  use sudo
<psychuil> Dr, used a proggie that did it for me
<nerdy_kid> BCMM ok, trying
<husinjalal> shail .. sudo apt-get remove mysql
<scottandmonique> sudo if root required
<ActionParsnip> shail: dont flood the channel like that use pastebin
<nerdy_kid> ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> shail: do you have synaptic open, or aptitude, or are you getting updates
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: my xorg.conf looks a lot like ActionParsnip's, but with dpms enabled
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: 1024x768 res
<ActionParsnip> BCMM: stops your monitor turning off when you are watching films
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: was gonna pastebin mine but ActionParsnip's looks ok
<BCMM> ActionParsnip: oops, dpms is indeed irrelevant
<spongebob> hi guys, what's the diff between the vbox-ose and non-ose?
<BCMM> ActionParsnip: i think i found that while looking for the thing i thought encouraged it to autodetect things
<iceroot_> lundh: and asking a question starting with anyone will end in !anyone :-)
<syrius>  Re: Cinepaint
<syrius> Quote:
<syrius> Originally Posted by lyceum View Post
<syrius> I am running 8.04 with Universe enabled and it is still not there
<syrius> GTK1 is no longer supported by Debian and has been removed along with all programs that depend on it hence no Cinepaint in Ubuntu. You can always compile it yourself just remember to configure it to use GTK2.
<FloodBot3> syrius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nerdy_kid> BCMM no luck with excluding the modes section doesnt help...
<shail> sorry
<Keypad> Can some one please help me out with this ssh problem im having, I dont know whats wrong
<ActionParsnip> Keypad: tell us your issue
<friendishan> keypad : i may try
<Keypad> ActionParsnip: I want to ssh into a local box on my network or localhost
<jackH> keypad : me too
<mrXX> has anyone worked with pommo? i need some help
<lundh> iceroot_: so let me rephrase the question then :)
<davidboy> BCMM: What would this CPU be: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz
<BCMM> davidboy: a pentium 4
<shail> is there any software which can uninstall mysql
<shail> plz help
<spongebob> So guys, vbox-ose vs non-ose... what's the diff?
<friendishan> shail : you searched on google?
<llutz> [15:35:10] <husinjalal> shail .. sudo apt-get remove mysql
<lundh> I need advice on how to use sun grid engine, is there anyone here who can give me a few short hints?
<LeProfdinfo> spongebob : http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<billybigrigger> spongebob, ose doesn't have USB support
<Keypad> ActionParsnip: Ive installed openssh-server / client but it says "port 22: Connection refused"
<BCMM> davidboy: is that the whole model name?
<shail> that command not working
<suigeneris> I just realized that videos on facebook don't play to their full length when on ubuntu. anyone can tell me how I can fix that?
<davidboy> BCMM: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Keypad: ok can you connect to localhost whilst sat at the system running the ssh server?
<billybigrigger> Keypad, make sure you have that port open on your router, and make sure ssh is running $ sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<davidboy> BCMM: Would it be 32-bit?
<llutz> shail: dpkg -l mysql* |grep ^ii
<shail> i have also tried to change password command that isnt working too
<friendishan> shail look at this http://www.experts-exchange.com/Databases/Mysql/Q_21045731.html
<llutz> shail: look for the correct packagename to remove
<LeProfdinfo> sudo apt-get remove windows
<LeProfdinfo> ^^
<llutz> shail: most likely mysql-server
<ActionParsnip> shail: did you have applications accesing the packages open?
<Keypad> billybigrigger: sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<BCMM> davidboy: they made p4s both with and without 64-bit support
<ActionParsnip> Keypad: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-serve
<ActionParsnip> r
<billybigrigger> Keypad, my bad, /etc/init.d/ssh
<spongebob> billybigrigger, anything else? :)
<BCMM> davidboy: but if you look at the "flags"
<ActionParsnip> s/openssh-serve/openssh-server
<llutz> ActionParsnip: there is no package "mysql"
<BCMM> davidboy: "lm" means it supports 64-bit
<friendishan> shail and check this too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625055
<ActionParsnip> !sql | llutz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql
<nerdy_kid> BCMM ActionParsnip i tryed adding the line "1024x768" under the Modes option in xorg.conf and restarted X via alt-sysrq-k; still no luck :(
<ActionParsnip> weird
<friendishan> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: its mysql-client or -server or -doc, but no mysql
<ActionParsnip> thats the one
<e6nian> who knows that how to set ubuntu one dir?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i wasnt talking about sql...
<Keypad> Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: sure your LCD does that res?
<LeProfdinfo> ActionParsnip, update with 9.10 (no xorg here)
<shooree> hey guys, if anyone has any experience with nm-applet bugs, please be so kind to help me in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8347962#post8347962 I'm so stuck it's horrible
<e6nian> who knows that how to set ubuntu one dir? I wanna change the default dir of ubuntu one
<billybigrigger> spongebob, look at that link
<billybigrigger> <LeProfdinfo> spongebob : http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<nerdy_kid> BCMM yup, the res doesnt even show in nvidia-settings
<davidboy> BCMM: This is the flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov   So it would be 32-bit?
<ActionParsnip> shooree: theres a network manager ppa
<BCMM> davidboy: looks like it
<shail> nothing is working
<luffy> hi
<shail> i m screwed
<davidboy> BCMM: Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> e6nian:  not sure its changeable.  theres the #ubuntuone channel for more specific help
<shail> well anyway thanks
<BCMM> davidboy: it would make sense, since the more recent P4s were clocked much higher than that one
<shail> for ur efforts
<llutz> shail: look for the correct packagename to remove , use dpkg -l mysql* |grep ^ii
<LeProfdinfo> zorro is back ^^
<ActionParsnip> shooree: might help: https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<bazhang> probably aptoncd would do the trick bradpitt
<llutz> shail: most likely "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server"
<e6nian> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot
<spongebob> k thanks guys... page you gave finally loaded.. lousy internets
<ActionParsnip> shooree: or theres this if you don't like daily builds: https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<shooree> ActionParsnip, ty, I will look into it immediately
<ActionParsnip> shooree: not something I use but i've heard of people getting more stable links with it
<BCMM> friendishan: stand still, you're confusing me
<friendishan> BCMM : huh?
<cmdln> hello
<bazhang> !nickspam > friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan, please see my private message
<LeProfdinfo> olleh
<husinjalal> shail ..why u need to uninstall mysql ...its a good database appl
<bradpitt> bazhang : i once try with apton cd but eveytime i want to install packages it's always asking me for inserting ubuntu disc.
<shooree> ActionParsnip, right. I'll see what the people in the forum think and possibly try this, thanks. I just can't believe a thing like this can happen on its own
<friendishan> bazhang : kk was just checking if that nick is registered or not.
<cmdln> Ive got a lenovo sl500, the touchpad only barely works, very jumpy
<bazhang> bradpitt, you need to add that aptoncd as a repo to install from
<shail> i want to use
<shail> joomla
<cmdln> I get timeouts in /var/log/meseges
<shail> on xampp
<tolecnal> So no one knows anything about the new SSH logout feature added in 9.10 server and how I can customize/disable it?
<shail> i need to build website
<husinjalal> actually joomla works well with mysql ...
<BCMM> shail: doesn't Joomla require mysql?
<bazhang> !xampp | shail
<ubottu> shail: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Dr_Willis> tolecnal:  what new feature? ive not noticed it being any different
<nerdy_kid> BCMM im gonna dig up the old monitor x(
<BCMM> nerdy_kid: good luck
<philsf> In Jaunty I used to set my keyboard settings in /etc/default/console-setup, but it's being ignored now in Karmic, both for console and X. I need to use setxkbmap everytime I login and also everytime I switch to the console. How can I set my keyboard variant permanently now?
<shail> ok
<shail> bye bye
<shail> thank you all guys
<LeProfdinfo> de rien mec
<nerdy_kid> BCMM ActionParsnip thanks for all your help guys :)
<shail> keep helping others
<husinjalal> shails .. :D
<shail> good nyt
<tolecnal> Dr_Willis: on all my 8.10 servers, I'm never logged out from idle SSH sessions. But on my newly upgraded 9.10 servers, I keep getting kicked out, and only after a matter of minutes, which is rather annoying when you're dealing with phones and multiple sessions
<bradpitt> bazhang : can you please tell me how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> tolecnal:  Hmm cant say that ive ever been logged out here on 9.10
<Dr_Willis> tolecnal: theres potential idle settings in the sshd (server) and ssh(client) configs I guess would be the place to start.
<tolecnal> Dr_Willis: I've looked in sshd_config, and there's no such option enabled, which lead me to believe that it was something else
<llutz> tolecnal: checked "ClientAliveInterval and ClientAliveCountMax"
<bazhang> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/doc-manual.html bradpitt
<Prage> hey, can anyone help me - since I have switched to 9.10 I am getting problem with the audio. ALSA does not work perfectly anymore.
<diplomatic> k guys i want to be able to access phpmyadmin from http://2..2.2.2/phpmyadmin
<BCMM> Prage: i feel your pain, and good luck...
<diplomatic> i have to create a system link?
<Prage> BCMM: thanks man.
<diplomatic> hard link raght
<diplomatic> rather
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/create-backup-of-all-installed-packages-using-aptoncd-in-ubuntu.html bradpitt
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<syrius> is upgrading safe?
<bazhang> syrius, sure
<syrius> upgrading to 9.04 to 9.10
<ActionParsnip> syrius: some report issues, some say its flawless
<syrius> bazhang, it is safe to upgrade to 9.04 to 9.10 without fresh install
<davidboy> syrius: Depends on who you ask
<bazhang> syrius, always good to have backups, just in case
<ActionParsnip> diplomatic: i'd use a soft link
<Hans_Henrik> i got a possible problem; i want to update from 9.04 to 9.10 on a pc i use as server, the only access i got to it (for at least a week) is VNC, will i probably get problems if i try to update through VNC only?
<khabi> hi all
<diplomatic> k thats what it was
<kaushal> hi
<bradpitt> bazhang : ok thanks i bookmark the site you mention.
<Mazeal> I really love the "Predownload updated packages feature" that Ubuntu 9.10 has.
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: you can upgrade via ssh if you like
<kaushal> I tried commenting the network --hostname in ks.cfg file, the kickstart installation did not prompt me for keying in hostname ?
<chuck87> some who speaks spanish.
<chuck87> need some help.
<ActionParsnip> !es | chuck87
<ubottu> chuck87: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hans_Henrik> how do i activate ssh in ubuntu 9.04?
<bazhang> chuck87, folks in #ubuntu-es do
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  install the ssh server
<Prage> BCMM: have you tried OSS4?
<Hans_Henrik> ActionParsnip/Dr_Willis: like sudo-apt-get install ssh-server  ?
<diplomatic> hey actionparsnip can i do this
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: openssh-server
<diplomatic> http://forum.slicehost.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=1519
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<matteo1990> join #amarok
<ActionParsnip> diplomatic: not something i use duder, sorry
<DareDevil0> #ubuntu-es
<diplomatic> ok so ill do a soft link
<ActionParsnip> diplomatic: don't see why not though, istructions look ok but i can't comment on their accuracy
<diplomatic> ohh ok
<Hans_Henrik> is SSH connection on by default in ubuntu 9.04?
<Hans_Henrik> server*
<billybigrigger> Hans_Henrik, no
<diplomatic> actionparspin what the command to creating a soft link.. cant seem to find the term on google
<khabi> is there a decent accounting package for linux?
<billybigrigger> diplomatic, sym link?
<billybigrigger> diplomatic, ln -ls is for a sym link
<ActionParsnip> diplomatic: ln -s source destination
<sllide> my webcam is detected, but it doesnt show any video output :(
<sllide> how do i make it work?
<billybigrigger> ActionParsnip, right...
<billybigrigger> :P
<ActionParsnip> diplomatic: or if the pwd of the terminal is where the link is to be you can omit destination
<ActionParsnip> diplomatic: e.g.  cd /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins; sudo ln -s ~/Documents/linux/libflashplayer.so
<gzephyr> anyone know why would get output from pulseaudio on the volume control, but no actual sound output?
<ActionParsnip> diplomatic: will make a symbolic link in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins to the file in my home folder
<Prage> BCMM: I fixed ALSA here. =D
<syrius> don't you have to be an expert for backups? bazhang
<kostkon> gzephyr, what do you mean exactly?
<Hans_Henrik> after sudo apt-get install openssh-server, will the server be active by default? or do i need to activate it somehow?
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: its started running by default
<gzephyr> pulseaudio volume control should visually the sound that should be outputting... i get a readout there but i dont get any actual sound
<billybigrigger> Hans_Henrik, you should edit /etc/ssh/sshd.conf first
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: and is added to startup, you can now not only ssh / file transfer / x forward etc, but you can also use VNC securely over wAN if you configure your network
<zauber> I have a server running Feisty - so pretty old. What would the best steps be to upgrade it to jaunty? I'd prefer not to reinstall completely because I'd like to keep my server settings alive
<bazhang> syrius, for backups? sbackup is pretty simple
<diplomatic> actionparsnip thanks alot i got ti workin
<kostkon> !eol | zauber
<ubottu> zauber: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<kostkon> oops
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: /etc/ssh/sshd.conf doesnt exist
<syrius> yeah but it doesn't backup everything in home by default bazhang
<jrib> zauber: why jaunty?
<syrius> also some file formats it doesn't backup either
<d4rky-pl> switching from tty to X11 causes gdm to crash. any idea why? (yes, I've been trying to google it and came up with no useful results)
<zauber> jrib: anything new. Where I can still get updates. apt doesn't work anymore :(
<kostkon> zauber, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades if you like
<Hans_Henrik> ActionParsnip: been there, done that
<zauber> kostkon: perfect. Will take a look. Thanks!
<Hans_Henrik> what do i need to port-forward for a SSH-server?
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: TCP/22
<gzephyr> thoughts?
<jrib> zauber: if you don't want to upgrade every 6 months, you should upgrade to the latest LTS (Hardy) and stay there until the next LTS
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: if you are on LAN, port forwarding isnt needed
<billybigrigger> ActionParsnip, my bad, ssh_config
<billybigrigger> :P
<zauber> jribz: good Idea. Thanks!
<d4rky-pl> switching from tty to X11 causes gdm to crash. any idea why? (yes, I've been trying to google it and came up with no useful results)
<nerdy_kid> BCMM YES fixed it!
<jcrawford> hey guys is there a way to configure just what compiz effects are on rather than just choosing none, some, even more
<mrXX> i need some help in pommo,
<shooree> ActionParsnip, right. I'll see what the people in the forum think and possibly try this, thanks. I just can't believe a thing like this can happen on its own
<Hans_Henrik> is there some sort of bruteforce-protection in the default SSH-server setup?
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | jcrawford
<ubottu> jcrawford: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<shooree> is it possible to download and install packages from https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=karmic manually and how? I don't see a download link and my connection is acting up, making me unable to download properly through apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: yes,multiple failed attempts will block the IP for a while
<Hans_Henrik> ok
<jcrawford> thanks Dr_Willis
<cankoy> shooree: click 'Technical details about this PPA'
<matteo1990>  i am having a proble with a script in amarok. I have installed Virtual deejay, but if i open the script menu in amarok i cannot see it... If i try to reinstall it amarok says that i can't because i already did...
<Jygga> http://www.pastey.net/129155 does that make any sense?
<syrius> bazhang is it safe to use compress with backups?
<cankoy> khabi: personal or business accounting?
<bazhang> syrius, sure it is
<syrius> like after I do backup then compress
<Jygga> crons are failing etc, i dont think pam_deny.so should be in common-account ?
<Dr_Willis> matteo1990:  you user installed a script for  that user?  OR how did you install this 'script' ?
<syrius> how do I sbackup and compress on the fly?
<bazhang> syrius, sbackup does that for you already
<syrius> lzma?
<bazhang> tar.gz iirc
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: you may find it in ~/.kde/ some place
<syrius> I don't have enough disk space to do it in var/backup
<matteo1990> >Dr_Willis I installed it trought the "install script" command in amarock. I downloaded the file from a site
<syrius> have to use removable media
<aaron11> Hi does anyone know what to do with the tar.gz file I got from Hydra THC
<Dr_Willis> matteo1990:  then its installed for that user. it must of installed to some subdirectory/place in the users home dir. Sounds like the script has problems.   I dont know how to Uninstall amarok scripts. i dont use amarok.
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  whats it supposed to be?
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: It's a password cracker
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  put it in the trash can perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  or extract it and try to compile it i guess
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Please be helpful :P
<matteo1990> ok, i finded it in ./kde... But how to use it? In the guide is written that after installation i should launch it from amarok
<mrXX> is creating view in mysql possible?
<mrXX> thru phpmyadmin
<ubuntu> i just installed windows AFTER installing ubuntu (wasn't my original intention when setting up my computer, however things changed) now i'm trying to fix grub...  i was using the ubuntu wiki guide, and it said to sudo grub,  root (hd0,1), setup (hd0), quit. then reboot.. only problem is that when i type setup (hd0)  it says this:    Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition.   can anyone help?
<bazhang> bradpitt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<whammo> what does it mean when lsusb detects a usb sound card, but lshw does not?
<aaron11> Hi does anyone know what to do with the tar.gz file I got from Hydra THC
<ubuntu> i'm currently in a live cd...
<grawity> aaron11: Tried unpacking it?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  if its source code. You extract it and compile it.
<mrXX> aaron11 ubuntu opens it up
<llutz> aaron11: extract it, read README
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  if its binary.. you extract it and run it.. and read its docs..
<Dr_Willis> I wouldent trust a 'password cracker binary' i downloaded from the internet
<mrXX> ubuntu if u have windows still, then download WUBI and it will do everything for you
<llutz> always run downloaded stuff as root, no check required :(
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Well, Hydra the password cracker is trusted by many.
<philsf> In Jaunty I used to set my keyboard settings in /etc/default/console-setup, but it's being ignored now in Karmic, both for console and X. I need to use setxkbmap everytime I login and also everytime I switch to the console. How can I set my keyboard variant permanently now?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  i imagine it has some docs also on its homepage? :)
<ubuntu> mrXX: is it good enough that i don't have to worry about it? last app someone recommended to do this it seemed like it wasn't very confident in what it did, heh
<Jygga> its open source Dr_Willis but i dont think aaron11 has the required knowledge to use it when he struggles with the next step required when you got a .tar.gz file ,...... ... ^^
<matteo1990> ok, i finded it in ./kde... But how to use it? In the guide is written that after installation i should launch it from amarok
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Hans_Henrik> how can i update from 9.04 to 9.10 with SSH? (same old apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;  ?)
<epinky> philsf: /etc/rc.local ?
<mrXX> ubuntu from live cd is also ok, but if u wanna avoid trouble and if u have windows still, do it the way i said
<ubuntu> mrXX: ok. thanks for the advice, i'll try it
<philsf> epinky, do you mean for me to put the setxkbmap command there?
<mrXX> ubuntu gud luk, ubuntu rocks!!!!
<aaron11> grawity: I extracted from Downloads to Desktop
<ubuntu_> i tried to update to 9.10. now my isntallation is broken. I have chrooted my filesystem  with live cd, but when running ptitude in chroot I get this error: aptitude: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libxapian.so.15)
<epinky> philsf: yes, that's it
<doktoreas> hello folks..is there a tray icon for Evolution mail?
<nerdy_kid> having some issues with compiz --  notifications are white
<cankoy> philsf: for Gnome, prefs>keyboard>layout (no need to mess with setxkbmap)
<ubuntu_> how i can fix aptitude when i can't install anything..
<bradpitt> bazhang : i'm sorry but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/FirstVM did not explain what i should choose :(
<matteo1990> ok, i finded it in ./kde... But how to use it? In the guide is written that after installation i should launch it from amarok
<llutz> aaron11: how will you use that soft, when you are too .... to find/read this? http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/README
<skande> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-44956 --> config par défault pour vous ??
<skande> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-44956 --> sory
<skande> is it the default configuration  for you ??
<cankoy> Hans_Henrik: read http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<philsf> epinky, this feels hackish, I'd prefer something more like a solution
<epinky> philfs: then read, cankoy's post and try :)
<llutz> philsf: tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data" ?
<philsf> cankoy, that's the problem, it always forgets the settings I put there, and I have to correct it manually
<i_is_broke> working with an old compaq board and intel 733 p3 chip setup anyone have one working with ubuntu server on one?
<Pici> wii isojussi
<i_is_broke> mine keeps giving me kernel panics when trying to install..with the formatting of the drives.
<TheOpenDoor> ciao a tutti
<iceroot_> i_is_broke: error-messages?
<philsf> llutz, yes, it just clears settings I enter in /etc/default/console-data
<i_is_broke> whole page hold on ill bring it back up.
<TheOpenDoor> da quando ho aggiornato ubuntu netbook remix alla 9.10
<epinky> !it | TheOpenDoor
<ubottu> TheOpenDoor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<TheOpenDoor> non trovo a schermo  il pulsante "arresta"
<Dr_Willis> i_is_broke:  You have ran the memtest tool on it? it would be a good idea to check the ram good on older things
<TheOpenDoor> ho dovuto aggiungerlo nella barra
<philsf> llutz, cankoy: for some reason, X is not honoring my /etc/default/console-data anymore
<epinky> !it > TheOpenDoor
<ubottu> TheOpenDoor, please see my private message
<TheOpenDoor> è normale?
<TheOpenDoor> ops sorry
<epinky> TheOpenDoor: chiedette #ubuntu-it
<philsf> llutz, cankoy: do you know if the place for manual keybaord settings has chenged since jaunty?
<TheOpenDoor> bye
<nerdy_kid> compiz error 'Warn No GLXFBConfig for depth 32'
<mordof> mrXX: (this is ubuntu on mirc)  you misunderstand.. i HAVE ubuntu installed
<mordof> mrXX: i need to repair grub
<i_is_broke> Dr_Willis, actually had enough to switch it all out and run test on it , but when putting the hard drives in it said something changing settings in bios
<llutz> philsf: no idea, sry
<cankoy> philsf: then there's sth wrong with your Gnome, those settings should persist.
<i_is_broke> i wondering if compaq didnt have a hidden drive for the bios on this old machine.
<mordof> mrXX: WUBI is a complete package of ubuntu
<Wanderer> hmm, looks like last night's update broke wine, crap
<isojussi> anyway to install packeges when synaptic is broken?
<maveas> apt-get ;)
<iceroot_> isojussi: what means "broken"?
<philsf> cankoy, do you suggest me to erase some gnome config files? if so, which files?
<joao> hi, is #ubuntu+1 still working?
<iceroot_> joao: try it
<om26er> joao. yes
<isojussi> iceroot, apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by apt-get)
<joao> thanks
<mordof> I just installed windows dual boot with ubuntu, though i installed ubuntu first (I had ubuntu installed for a long period of time prior) and now i need to repair grub.  tried   root (hd0,1)  (my hard drive is  /dev/sda1, someone in here said that would coincide with hd0,1..  and then setup (hd0)   but it gives Error 17:  Cannot mount partition.  anyone able to help?
<iceroot_> isojussi: that is the message of synaptic?
<mordof> using a live CD  (8.10) to run grub,  my  ubuntu install is 9.04,  windows xp
<isojussi> iceroot_: yes, when i try to run apt-get update
<mordof> i was told i could use grub from 8.10 so long as my partition was ext3
<i_is_broke> when first trying to install it gives me a lot of swapper errors and say bad page state in process
<iceroot_> isojussi: apt-get != snyaptic
<cankoy> philsf: first creata a new user, then login with it, and test the keyb. settings thing I described to see if it works or not (to be sure if this is just your user or system-wide Gnome related)
<rubydiamond> hi .. I had removed libMagickCore.so.2 in /usr/lib...
<rubydiamond> now how do I install it again
<iceroot_> isojussi: paste the command you use and the complete error-message
<rubydiamond> I had installed imagemagick from apt
<om26er> rubydiamond, sudo apt-get --reinstall install imagemagick
<philsf> cankoy, I tried in the login screen. the problem already occurs before login
<matteo1990> ok, i finded it in ./kde... But how to use it? In the guide is written that after installation i should launch it from amarok
<matteo1990> >Dr_Willis I installed it trought the "install script" command in amarock. I downloaded the file from a site
<isojussi> iceroot_: yes, when i try to run apt-get update
<rubydiamond> om26er: hey .. I had also installed imagemagick from source but I removed it using sudo make uninstall .. how do I make sure it's files are completely removed
<om26er> rubydiamond, sorry. never played with compilation
<gg> how can i arhive an folder ( exemple ) Desktop/Pictures/*     i want to arhive in pics.tgz or pics.tar.gz   ( via terminal )
<rubydiamond> hmm
<minedmind> hi I have a problem, ogmrip doesn't work anymore it's sleeping when i encode a dvd... It uses mencoder. But dvdrip which uses transcode seems to work. Anybody knows what's the problem?
<WaY> hello
<zash> gg: man tar
<om26er> !hello | WaY
<ubottu> WaY: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<WaY> does anybody knows what kind of webportal is using this web?? http://www.khattam.info
<gg> zash, can you tell me the commandline ?
<isojussi> root@ubuntu:/# apt-get update
<isojussi> apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by apt-get)
<rsk> WaY looks like wordpress
<isojussi> apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8)
<WaY> its a wordpress rsk ?
<zash> gg: tar czf pics.tar.gz Desktop/Pictures/
<gg> thx
<joao> I'm having troble (no sound) on a new compaq laptop wich uses Codec: IDT 92HD75B2X5
<joao> Codec: Nvidia MCP78 HDMI
<mordof> I just installed windows dual boot with ubuntu, though i installed ubuntu first (I had ubuntu installed for a long period of time prior) and now i need to repair grub.  tried   root (hd0,1)  (my hard drive is  /dev/sda1, someone in here said that would coincide with hd0,1..  and then setup (hd0)   but it gives Error 17:  Cannot mount partition. Using 8.10 live CD to try and repair 9.04 grub
<WaY> ok thanks rsk yeah, it's a wordpress 2.8.6
<isojussi> iceroot_: http://pastebin.com/m7d820f9f
<advocate> i have ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo pon dsl-provider
<advocate> Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
<advocate> RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5
<advocate> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ plog
<advocate> Nov 17 21:27:14 ubuntu pppd[5157]: Connected to 00:30:88:13:3a:2e via interface eth0
<FloodBot3> advocate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<advocate> Nov 17 21:27:14 ubuntu pppd[5157]: Using interface ppp0
<rubydiamond> how do I find installed imagemagick files .. I want to completely remove them..
<rsk> rubydiamond use sudo apt-get remove package
<i_is_broke> kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt.
<cankoy> isojussi: does dpkg work?
<advocate> i have problem connecting to internet
<mordof> well, in that case it would be    sudo apt-get remove --purge package,  but it's from compile not apt
<sahilsk> i am getting this error whle execution cmd from php : sh: 0: not found
<sahilsk> what shuld i do?
<Six_String_sense> hey! anyone know why all downloaded videos have the blue problem? its also when i try to watch videos online but dvd's are just perfect
<Six_String_sense> i have a lot of codecs installed..
<mordof> blue problem?
<MADKFC> Hi, i want to istall ubuntu on one of the partitions of my windows pc, how do i do this
<rubydiamond> rsk: I installed imagemagick again .. but getting this error "identify: error while loading shared libraries: libMagickCore.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<doleyb> Is there a human-authored page of karmic bugs I could read?
<MADKFC> ????
<MADKFC> is it possible?
<mordof> MADKFC: yes.  use a partition manager to create some empty space, and install ubuntu to that
<mordof> grub will automatically set up a dual boot between the two operating systems
<epinky> MADKFC: yes, its name is Dual Boot
<isojussi> iceroot_: no, if i run dpkg , it says too many errors
<mordof> speaking of that.. i'm still having troubles -.-
<om26er> what simple application can i use if i want to upload my mp3's to youtube?
<sahilsk> sh: 0: not found???
<sahilsk> what it  mean?
<rubydiamond> which package installs libMagickCore.so.2:
<rubydiamond> which ubuntu package installs libMagickCore.so.2:
<MADKFC> The last time i tried istalling ubuntu i'm not sure what happened, but it took a little space off each of my partitions somehow
<branstrom> I just installed karmic, tried installing the rt kernel package to get non-choppy sound. Now I can't boot from the generic kernel, it freezes after grub.
<grawity> rubydiamond: dpkg -S /usr/lib/libMagickCore.so.2
<MADKFC> i thought it would just ask what drive to install on
<advocate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322470/
<mordof> I just installed windows dual boot with ubuntu, though i installed ubuntu first (I had ubuntu installed for a long period of time prior) and now i need to repair grub.  tried   root (hd0,1)  (my hard drive is  /dev/sda1, someone in here said that would coincide with hd0,1..  and then setup (hd0)   but it gives Error 17:  Cannot mount partition. Using 8.10 live CD to try and repair 9.04 grub
<advocate> have problem connecting to internet get this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/322470/
<rubydiamond> grawity: I want to find all the installed packages which has word magick
<mordof> bleh. .i'm going back to the live cd to figure this out
<om26er_> sahilsk, ok. you cannot upload mp3 to youtube so there needs to be a way to make mp3 look like video file to youtube
<rubydiamond> how do I do that
<om26er_> sahilsk, i want that way
<isojussi> anyway to install packeges when synaptic is broken?
<sahilsk> om26er_, what u saying....?? i have asked : sahilsk@dragonaider:~/Desktop$ php try.php
<sahilsk> hi sayo nayar    sh: 0: not found
<genii> rubydiamond: If youi're trying to find what package contains a particular file in it, why not use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Dreamglider> Im trying to compile WSPR on 8.10, the ./configure runs fine mut the make returns error "gnu: no Fortran 90 compiler found" and "Could not locate executable g77" but i have gfortran installed, error is at line 129 and 130 http://www.dreamglider.pastebin.com/m5d9de8fe
<om26er_> sahilsk, my mistake
<sahilsk> :(
<rubydiamond> genii: how do list installed packages
<rubydiamond> genii: I would just grep things from it
<nether1> Please help. quickly. For some reason Pidgin doesn't want to stay connected or connect to the wireless internet i'm using at my college. I need help with this before it disconnects again because I need an Ubuntu audio help too.
<Dr_Willis> nether1:  you could install a better irc client. But that may disconnect also.. but if it stays connected. that will show its a pidgin issue.. or a wireless issue
<nether1> no, I've used three different ones, the rest didn't even connect
<om26er_> nether1, your college network ping is high
<advocate> can any one help with this problem
<rubydiamond> anybody tried installing jmagick with imagemagick on ubuntu
<nether1> so?
<sahilsk>  actually , i am trying to inoke this : exec(gs -v) , in php . but in terminal is show this msg : sh: 0: not found.
<advocate> not able to connect to internet on 9.10 can any one help
<om26er_> nether1, network problem
<nether1> any fix?
<Six_String_sense> Mordof: all the colors are just blue, people etc
<om26er_> nether1, i could not find a fix for me.
<shooree> hey guys, if anyone has any experience with nm-applet bugs, please be so kind to help me in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8347962#post8347962 I'm so stuck it's horrible
<om26er_> nether1, i got new line then it got fixxed
<Doonz> Hey does anyone here have any experience wiht setting up a server with LSI Megaraid 8308ELP raid cards in it?
<BenG-Bot> I need help installing Grub on a networkless, wubi, 9.10 machine because I can't load ubuntu anymore except via a Live DVD
<nether1> or if not< where else can i go for instant ubuntu help if this disconnects?
<om26er_> nether1, google
<epinky> Doonz: better ask on #ubuntu-server channel
<Doonz> epinky: did nobody has responded so i thought i would ask it in the larger channel
<Anorien> Hi. Could anyone, please, tell me what's the command to completelly remove LAMP server from my system?
<epinky> Doonz: then why not ask next question?
<sysErroR> Anorien: sudo apt-get autoremove lamp
<cankoy> Dreamglider: is this the sw you want to build? if yes, why don't you get the .deb given there? http://www.physics.princeton.edu/pulsar/K1JT/wspr.html
<pawel_> my 2 usb front panel ports do not work when i plug mp3 or whateva, any ideas how to solve it ?
<Anorien> sysErroR: and that will uninstall all lamp, right?
<sysErroR> yes, it should
<Jeruvy> Anorien: there are many packages you'd need to remove, see this link for details https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<LoneShadow> Hi, any suggestions on getting Atheros ar928x to work on fresh install of 9.10 ?, It sees the SSID, not sure if the WEP is broken
<Dreamglider> cankoy: i dont see any deb file !
<Dreamglider> cankoy: just exe
<erUSUL> Anorien: sudo tasksel remove lamp
<Anorien> erUSUL:  for some reason, tasksel doesnt work for me
<erUSUL> Anorien: Synaptic Edit > Select packages by task ?
<isojussi> is there any other way to install package than apt-get? my apt-get is missing a package and it does not work...
<pawel_>  my 2 usb front panel ports do not work when i plug mp3 or whateva, any ideas how to solve it ?
<cankoy> Dreamglider: under Downloads, Linux...
<rdb> It appears that debootstrap does not create /proc/self in the chroot. Any way to resolve that, as I need to run stuff inside the chroot that depends on it.
<gabriel_> hi all
<mordof> been trying to install grub from live cd 8.10 for my ubuntu installation 9.04 since i just installed windows... got Error 17: cannot mount partition.  checked fdisk -l,   'Cannot open /dev/sda  \n  Cannot open /dev/sdb'  anyone able to solve this? do i need to use 9.04 live cd? what's going on
<erUSUL> rdb: mount --bind /proc in the chroot ?
<mynyml> which vim deb corresponds to vim-full ?
<rdb> erUSUL, mount: can't find /proc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<erUSUL> rdb: what command line you used ?
<rdb> exactly what you said
<rdb> it's dapper, by the way
<soreau> ! grub | mordof
<Six_String_sense> If anyone knows how to fix the blue problem, please PM me, i am working and cannot watch this screen much..
<ubott2> mordof: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<yacc> Anyone got an idea what happened with readline support in python on Karmic?
<whammo> does pasuspender need to be launched alongside one specific application for that application to bypass it, or can pasuspended be turned off and on (for example, pasuspender xterm... leave it on another desktop)
<erUSUL> rdb: :| you should do « sudo mount --bind /proc/ /path/to/chrooted/folder/ » do not blindly copy everything you see here
<epinky> LoneShadow: this could help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7701673&postcount=25
<rdb> erUSUL, ah, okay. So, path/to/chroot/proc or path/to/chroot ?
<mordof> soreau: i'm using that recovering ubuntu guide, and it's not working
<soreau> ! work | mordof
<erUSUL> rdb: the former
<rdb> k, will try it, thanks
<ubott2> mordof: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mordof> soreau: i already gave the error messages, i'm trying to reinstall grub.. and it says error 17: cannot mount partition. checked fdisk -l,  cannot open /dev/sda
<Dreamglider> cankoy: dont see any Download, Linux !!
<erUSUL> yacc: no; what happened?
<soreau> mordof: You never said what commands you are running
<Titan__> Hello?
<Dreamglider> cankoy: -> http://imagebin.ca/view/8MlE5wI.html
<mordof> soreau: did:  sudo grub,  root (hd0,1), setup(hd0),  quit   is what it said to do
<mordof> soreau: sorry, forgot about that part.. a bit exasperated atm
<LoneShadow> ! atheros | LoneShadow
<soreau> mordof: Alright, do you have the live session in front of you right now?
<mordof> soreau: there's supposed to be a space in between setup and the (hd0), typo
<Dreamglider> cankoy: could you paste the wspr.deb link ?
<LoneShadow> err, how do I talk to the bot ? :D
<ubott2> LoneShadow, please see my private message
<mordof> soreau: yeah, i'm in Live CD 8.10
<erUSUL> LoneShadow: /msg ubottu hi
<cankoy> Dreamglider: http://www.physics.princeton.edu/pulsar/K1JT/wspr_2.00r1714_i386.deb
<rdb> erUSUL, hey, it seems to work. Thanks a bunch!
<yacc> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/m3b7946d1
<yacc> erUSUL, that's what happened.
<soreau> mordof: Ok, what does 'find /boot/grub/stage1' give from the grub prompt?
<yacc> erUSUL, if I start a python in a different user account that has no pyhist.py I still get no commandline editing.
<mordof> soreau: no such file or directory
<mordof> soreau: grub got removed by the windows installation afaik
<Dreamglider> cankoy: wierd i cannot see the deb !! i only see the windows :/
<cankoy> Dreamglider: you shot you pasted is different from what I see, weird...  maybe some caching issue
<rubydiamond> how do I install proposed software .. I have enabled proposed in software sources
<vikta> Any one free to help a newbie with a quick script problem? Trying to set a script to run multiple applications but it insists one closes before loading the next. Even when I use the semi-colon. Can post it if you need it.
<joao> I'm having troble (no sound) on a new compaq laptop wich uses Codec: IDT 92HD75B2X5
<erUSUL> yacc: does not break for me here. "import readline" just works (tm)
<soreau> mordof: Sure, grub got overwritten in the MBR but the grub files should still exist on your ubuntu partition
<mordof> soreau: my ubuntu partition cannot be opened
<mordof> soreau: fdisk -l:  Cannot open /dev/sda
<epinky> vitka: if it's bash use "&"
<blue0488> how do I role back my firefox?
<mordof> soreau: that's where i'm stuck trying to reinstall grub, i have no access to my ubuntu partition at the moment
<mordof> i can't mount it
<om26er_> blue0488, what did you install before
<soreau> mordof: Ok, standby
<yacc> /usr/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload/readline.so <= is there, so what's broken?
<gabriel_> egc
<erUSUL> yacc: i do not see the problem here in a quick test. default python (2.6.4)
<om26er_> blue0488, sudo apt-get install firefox?
<blue0488> I did a upgrade and it mesed stuff up
<havas> sziasztik
<erUSUL> yacc: something specific to your config ?
<havas> sziasztok
<soreau> mordof: If you do 'sudo fdisk -l' alone, what does it show?
<yacc> erUSUL, no I think (I have no idea), I've managed to delete the .so => it's in the locate db, but it's not there in reality :(
<epinky> vikta: use "&", sry
<vikta> epinky: thanks, was following the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto#Multiple%20Commands thought it was bash, either that or it needs updating.
<erUSUL> yacc: :| rweinstall the package that holds it
<mordof> soreau: ooh, that solved it.. yaay.. *happy*
<egc> hi all, i have a partition that df reports is 100% used.  However du -c total does not equal the partition size; it's less by an order of magnitude.  Anybody seen this before?  suggestions?
<mordof> soreau: don't know why i didn't think about that
<mordof> soreau: i can see all the partitions properly now
<epaphus> Hello, when i do apt-get install ....... it tries to use a proxy .. how do I take away the proxy from the default gnome settings?
<blue0488> how do I use remove and purge?
<olman67> !netinstall
<echinos> what's the channel for issues concerning 9.10?
<mordof> soreau: /dev/sda1  Linux,  /dev/sda2 (boot)  HPFS/NTFS,   /dev/sda3  Extended,   /dev/sda5  Linux Swap / Solaris
<ubott2> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<erUSUL> echinos: this one
<echinos> ah, good. :)
<AmokPaule> Is there any good software out for soud music creation?
<martin_> if anyone is still around since early this morning, my problem with update-manager failing to update sysv-rc with segfault was fixed after a reboot
<erUSUL> !info ardour
<ubott2> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4587 kB, installed size 12824 kB
<mordof> soreau: so.. from that.. hd0,1 and hd0  aren't the correct places i should be trying to get grub set up on?
<erUSUL> AmokPaule: ask in #ubuntustudio too
<Dr_Willis> epaphus:  hmm.. someone was askinmg how to make apt-get use a proxy earlier. :) to bad i dident pay attention. I was thinking its a setting in synaptic, not gnome.
<BCMM> AmokPaule: what sort? editing recordings, or making electronic stuff?
<rubydiamond> how do I installed propsed software via command line
<echinos> just did upgrade to 9.10 with update manager, now when I boot it goes to a desktop with bad graphics (like the wrong resolution setting), and hangs. Can't swith to a text term, can't ctrl-alt-backspace
<AmokPaule> i want to create some sounds so like a synthi or something
<echinos> can only hit power button. I turned off gdm, and startx does the same thing... I don't see any errors in the xorg log
<mordof> soreau: now i wonder if i can follow this recovering grub guide
<soreau> mordof: You should be able to follow the instructions for restoring grub after installing windows. How did you get to the grub prompt btw?
<AmokPaule> ardour looks good really pro
<Dreamglider> cankoy: it installed correct but it does not run, nor can i type wspr in terminal and run it
<mordof> soreau: sudo grub  - did that part right at least. yeah i'll look over the guide now and let you knwo what happens
<mordof> soreau: ty
<ZykoticK9> rubydiamond, if you've enabled "proposed" (pre-release Ubuntu updates), update with "sudo apt-get update" then see if anything is available for updating.
<kpuljek> how can I modify cpu scaling for all cores at once? i used to use the cpu scaling applet but now I have to have 4 on my panel and modify all of them manually, it's stupid
<rubydiamond> ZykoticK9: I have enabled
<cankoy> Dreamglider: I'm not familiar w/that sw. Just try to run from cmdline and see if it prints any err message
<Dreamglider> cankoy: wspr command not found
<echinos> is apt-get dist-upgrade the same as doing the upgrade from update-manager?
<ZykoticK9> rubydiamond, "sudo apt-get -s upgrade" should simulate what an update would look like for ya
<erUSUL> echinos: no
<echinos> is there a way to retry the upgrade from command line?
<erUSUL> echinos: in fact dis-upgrade by itself does not upgrade the distribution to a newer one
<cankoy> Dreamglider: 'dpkg -L wspr' to get a list of files it installed (maybe the name has changed)
<echinos> well, I'm stuck here now :/
<rubydiamond> ZykoticK9: done .. it shows karmic proposed software .. i just want to install these two libjmagick6-java libjmagick6-jni
<erUSUL> echinos: something in the other logs ?
<echinos> there were errors during the upgrade
<Novis> hello there anyone that can explain the size chart on canonical store?
<erUSUL> echinos: or in ~/.xsession-errors ? happens the same in a new user ? (create one from terminal )
<Crazyguy> echinos, try the dist-upgrade
<rubydiamond> ZykoticK9: I just want to install libjmagick6-java libjmagick6-jni
<rubydiamond> from karmic-proposed
<ZykoticK9> rubydiamond, "sudo apt-get install libjmagick6-java libjmagick6-jni" then perhaps remove proposed
<echinos> but I ran apt-get upgrade after and it seemed to get everything else
<echinos> dist-upgrade doesn't install any packages now
<echinos> but my sources still say jaunty
<ZykoticK9> rubydiamond, you should research pinning perhaps as well, i've never actually used it
<Dreamglider> cankoy: thanks mate, i had to run it with python wspr.py
<Crazyguy> echinos, I see... you should be able to just change the sources.list and replace "jaunty" with "karmic" and then run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
 * hellyeah wonder anyone here who makes thesis about control theory
<cankoy> Dreamglider: yw
<Martyn> hellyea : *cough*
<mordof> soreau: k, said it was successfully installed, going to restart and see if i can access both OS's now.. *crosses fingers*
<Martyn> hellyeah: : Although control theory is a HUGE body of mathematics
<aurolac> i read that gimp will be taken out of the default install next release
<aurolac> how much space will that free up exactly?
<hellyeah> Martyn,
<hellyeah> i just need history of control theory
<gord> 3kb
<gord> or more
<hellyeah> whole history
<Martyn> hellyeah : It's a long history, going back beyond the 1950's
<om26er_> aurolac, yes it might be as it takes alot of space on the live cd and is too complex. actually that would be great
<aurolac> om26er_, i went to download it and it said 4.4mb so i was wondering, maybe its all the dependencies too?
<hellyeah> Martyn,  i summarize this history for my thesis proposal
<Martyn> hellyeah : There are a number of fantastic books about the whole body of theory... is there a specific part of the field that you're looking to summarise?
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gord> aurolac: all in all i think gimp comes up to about 40 mb or so
<Martyn> digital control theory, for example?
<aurolac> gord, cool, they'd want to revise open office, thats just getting so big these days
<erUSUL> !away > bac-lunch
<ubottu> bac-lunch, please see my private message
<hellyeah> Mexample
<cankoy> Dreamglider: there's also this (if you still can't see that page) http://www.physics.princeton.edu/pulsar/K1JT/WSPR_2.0_User.pdf
<ouro> biggest
<ouro> chat
<ouro> ive ever seen
<aurolac> maybe break it up into work office and draw office or something
<ZykoticK9> rubydiamond, ok so it's not really pinning but holding you might be interested in (i'm worried that when you remove the proposed repo, ubuntu will downgrade those packages you just installed) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<hellyeah> history fopr continious time
<mordof> soreau: checked /boot/grub/menu.lst and the windows partition isn't in there. the windows partition is /dev/sda2 ..  would that be (hd0,2)?
<hellyeah> laplace inverse transient transferm leapunov
<hellyeah> and so on
<Pici> Gentlemen, ladies, can we please move the non-Ubuntu support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or a more appropriate channe;?
<ouro> i have a legit ubuntu question
<om26er_> aurolac, and also removing some crap from the cd will be cool
<ouro> my wireless will not work
<echinos> erUSUL: happens with new user as well (just had to reboot)
<hellyeah> sorry
<xray7224> ouro:  wireless card ?
<xray7224> ouro:  describe the problem better please
<soreau> mordof: That really is not important right now. You can edit your menu.lst later. What is important is getting grub installed to your mbr
<ouro> its an hp dv6000 laptop
<rsk> ouro ubuntu version?
<aurolac> om26er_, swap rhythmbox for banshee ;) get rid of totem and put on vlc
<Martyn> hellyah : Very, very cool.   Are you going to be writing your thesis using any collaborative tools ( google wave, google doc, gobby.. etc ) where people will be able to read it while you develop the theory?
 * om26er_ is talking about UNR live cd
<Martyn> hellyah : Because I certainly would be interested :)
<mordof> soreau: it said it was installed successfully
<xray7224> ouro:  does it detect the network ?
<ouro> not at all
<ouro> i just downloaded the newest ubuntu last night
<erUSUL> echinos: :| and nothing in xsession errors nor in sytem logs ( /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog etc)
<om26er_> aurolac, na/ vlc doesnot use gstreamer. and gstreamer is a very important component
<Martyn> hellyeah: : Move to /msg ... or another channel?  This is interesting.
<ouro> i have a little toggle switch up front for the wireless
<mordof> soreau: anyway.. rebooting to check
<ouro> and it just stays orange
<ouro> wont go blue
<ouro> says there are no networks
<om26er_> aurolac, and i like totem and rhythmbox
<ouro> i found this but im not sure it it would work
<ouro> http://tedbuntu.wordpress.com/2009/11/02/ubuntu-win-broadcom-bugg-fixed/
<xray7224> ouro:  did it work in older ubuntu's ?
<warriorforgod> hellyeah: I would be interested in hearing more about this as well.
<aurolac> om26er_, you an always apt them :)
<echinos> erUSUL: looking...
<ouro> this is the first time i've ever used ubuntu
<xray7224> o ok
<aurolac> ouro welcome :P
<ouro> got very sick of both windows and mac
<ouro> thanks
<ouro> :)
<om26er_> aurolac, same for banshee and vlc
<xray7224> can you pastebin lspci and lsusb
<aurolac> om26er_, some people are just too hard to please, stuck in your ways :P
<morleypotter> quick question please - does anyones else's monitors freeze with ubuntu 9.10? (toshiba satellite laptop)
<The2morrowMan> Had a file, filesystem got screwed, file is gone. Is it possible to search the disk sectors for the contents of that file? I know a phrase out of the file.
<erUSUL> !undelete | The2morrowMan
<ubottu> The2morrowMan: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<echinos> erUSUL: syslog / messages clean
<om26er_> aurolac, i actually think than netbook remix install cd should be get some extra things removed
<erUSUL> echinos: out of ideas now
<lodder> I have hooked up my tv-out to the tv and when I do detect in the nvidia settings the tv isn't found. what can i do to resolve it?
<aurolac> om26er_, i tried that on my MSi wind, just went back to normal vanilla ubuntu
<echinos> erUSUL: how do I retry the upgrade from command line?
<om26er_> aurolac, btw karmic netbook launcher is cool
<erUSUL> echinos: if the upgrade is completed there is nothing to retry ...
<erUSUL> echinos: try this « sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-ugrade && sudo dpkg --reconfigure --pending »
<echinos> yeah, but my sources say jaunty, so it seems like it didn't complete
<erUSUL> echinos: that's valuable information you should have mentioned early ...
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<erUSUL> echinos: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<dbm> 'ello there
<ouro> anyway
<ouro> i've seen tons of stuff online
<ouro> but i dont know which will work
<ouro> and i cant find the driver
<ouro> all the drivers are in .exe
<FloodBot3> ouro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsk> !wireless | ouro
<ubottu> ouro: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<echinos> thx erUSUL
<ouro> looked through that.  it told me to find the driver, which I did, but there is no .inf file, its only a .exe
<DexterLB> hi
<Jim__> hi
<JanWinnicki> hello ;]
<DexterLB> I want to use a second PC as a torrent server (with deluge), Irc bouncer (with znc) and some more services: ssh, etc
<grawity> ouro: Try running 'unzip' on that .exe; sometimes works.
<DexterLB> BUT
<Jim__> anyone know how to add a language to Ubuntu (using netbook remix 9.10)?
<jmburgess> DexterLB: but.....
<JanWinnicki> does anyone know the reason there is "metacity" hidden under "applications -> others" menu?
<rsk> jmburgess wait for it....
<DexterLB> that second PC MUST run windoze, due to family stuff if you know what I mean :(
<DexterLB> so is there a way to stick ubuntu server edition in qemu or something like that
<DexterLB> and make it run at windoze startup
<hellyeah> w/info martyn
<grawity> DexterLB: Maybe take a look at coLinux?
<hellyeah> sorry
<DexterLB> ok
<JanWinnicki> i'm asking because i've deleted it :P and now i have to start metacity manually or add it to my startup programs ;)
<grawity> DexterLB: Faster than qemu, but dunno if you can get Ubuntu Server for it. I do know it supports Debian.
<ouro> http://tedbuntu.wordpress.com/2009/11/02/ubuntu-win-broadcom-bugg-fixed/   <---- did that look any good to anyone or will this not work, it seems like the most straightforward explanation, and it's actually for version 9.1
<kenshin_> hi all
<kenshin_> i am having difficulty connecting to the internet
<DexterLB> ok
<nere> Hello
<jmburgess> Jim__: do oyu mean programming language or like internation language?
<Anorien> could someone tell me whats debconf data? from here "To also remove the debconf data, use the purge option when removing" - i wanna remove all lamp files ( quote from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Starting%20over,%20How%20to%20remove%20the%20LAMP%20stack)
<DexterLB> so the things that'll have to run on it are: znc, deluge, apache2, ssh
<rsk> ouro you didn't pastebin the stuff
<usuario> ESTO COMO ES
<morleypotter> quick question - does anyone else's monitors freeze with ubuntu 9.10? (toshiba satellite laptop)
<Jim__> international, (japanese)
<erUSUL> !es | usuario
<nere> Question, can someone please tell me how to connect to samba and download files from windows pc?
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grawity> DexterLB: Or, I just remembered - there's a thing called "andLinux", basically a package of coLinux with Ubuntu.
<om26er_> what is debdelta
<Anorien> morleypotter: mine does (toshiba satellite too :)) )
<kenshin_> i used sudo pppoeconf command
<kenshin_> and configured everthing there
<DexterLB> command line ubuntu? I don't want GUIs!
<grawity> nere: Open Places -> Network?
<ouro> i didnt pastebin because im not at home.  even if i was at home I cannot paste the info there because my laptop cannot get on the internet at all
<grawity> DexterLB: learn to apt-get remove :) Or get plain coLinux.
<DexterLB> lol
<DexterLB> ok
<nubikanubi> hello
<Jim__> tried language support, added jp but cant see where to toggle on/off
<gg> how can i arhive an folder ( exemple ) Desktop/Pictures/*     i want to arhive in pics.tgz or pics.tar.gz   ( via terminal ) the commandline ?
<morleypotter> anorien - have you found a solution for it yet?
<jmburgess> Jim__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese
<dr3mro> please help me i want to upload facebook album but it requires java applet and whrn i iinstalled that of sun it causes firfox to hang any one help me !
<jmburgess> dr3mro: which java package did ou install?
<nubikanubi> 've been looking into the forums, but have nothing found: is there a known issue about ubuntu 9.10 (64bit)& relation with ultra-slow internet?
<grawity> gg: cd ~/Desktop; tar cvzf pics.tgz Pictures/
<nere> grawity nothing is in network, I was wondering how to share using samba
<syrius> how do you use shieldsup to see that you are safe with firewall if you are behind a router?
<jmburgess> syrius: just go to the website
<gg> i want .tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  go to the shields up web site and let it scan
<dr3mro> jmburgess, icedtea
<Anorien> morleypotter: i installed it in windows with sun virtualbox. seems ubuntu 9.10 doesnt do well with my integrated intel graphics
<grawity> gg: .tgz and .tar.gz are exactly the same thing.
<syrius> such I turn off firewall on router to test?
<gg> ok thanks
<cwillu_at_work> how do you fix the mimetype of a file?  I've got a bunch of valid svg's that are showing up as text/plain
<jmburgess> dr3mro: try installing the sun-java6 packages
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  if you are behind a router. i imagine you got most things blocked allready
<BluesKaj> hey all
<DexterLB> i guess i should /join #colinux ;)
<dr3mro> jmburgess, and then uninstalled it and installed java of sun all with help with firefox plugin finder
<Jim__> thx jmburgess, looks liek the info I need
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  to test the pc. you can put it in the 'dmz' on the router. and that way every thing gets passed through to the pc
<grawity> nere: Install the 'samba' package -- and maybe 'nautilus-share' -- and then the file manager will allow you to browse files and share your own folders.
<Jeruvy> Anorien: sudo apt-get purge ...
<syrius> is that safe Dr_Willis ?
<Anorien> Jeruvy: i wanted to know what purge does, if i am to be using it...
<paul3> hello!
<syrius> yes I know about the dmz setting
<dr3mro> jmburgess, no such a package on repositories
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  as safe as  anything else in this world
<jmburgess> ! abpt-get purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abpt-get purge
<nere> grawity I tried nautilus but it disconnects at 20%
<syrius> hmm
<fauxreigner> Shot in the dark - anyone know a place to find IC marking codes?  I'm specifically looking for something that matches "26" horizontally and "31" vertically on an SOT-23 package.
<grawity> Anorien: "purge" is like "remove", but it also removes configuration files belonging to that package.
<Jeruvy> Anorien: it deletes the package marked
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  one has to wonder whats teh point.. if the router is  protecting you.. why worry about a firewall?
<nere> grawity I installed samba but dont know how to use it
<morleypotter> anorien, mine is on a partition so that won't work, i'll just have to keep looking for a solution
<jmburgess> dr3mro: sun-java6-*
<grawity> nere: Either through Nautilus, or /etc/samba/smb.conf :)
<Hans_Henrik> This session appears to be running under ssh. It is not recommended, to perform a upgrade over ssh currently because in case of failure it is harder to recover.
<Hans_Henrik> should i try anyway? or is there some other/better way to do it remotely?
<grawity> Anorien: But both 'remove' and 'purge' will _never_ touch your own configuration files, just the system-wide ones.
<Hans_Henrik> (upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10*)
<Anorien> grawity:  ty, that answers my question
<syrius> because consumer routers are crap
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  i would have to agree with what it says. In the worsse case.. pc may not boot up after upgrade
<dr3mro> jmburgess, all of them
<Hans_Henrik> how should i update from 9.04 to 9.10 remotely? (if there is a good way to do this?)
<syrius> on a linksys router I had people exploiting my router so that I would close the connection to irc network
<cwillu_at_work> Hans_Henrik, very very carefully
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  no idea.  why do you even 'need' to upgrade? if its a server.
<DexterLB> grawity: I see there *is* ubuntu for coLinux ;) http://sourceforge.net/projects/colinux/files/
<Ioneye> How can i open a .db file?
<frostburn> Where are mysql error logs written to
<llutz> frostburn: /var/log/mysql
<frostburn> it's not /var/log because there's 10 rotated ones with 0 byte sizes
<grawity> Ioneye: There are many different database formats and all of them often have a .db extension.
<frostburn> llutz, nope, it's empty
<Hans_Henrik> Dr_Willis: i guess Koala is better supported/higher update priority than Jaunty is :p - else, dont really got any good reason to do an update
<Ioneye> grawity, can it be from SQLite?
<llutz> frostburn: then you changed the default-config
<kenshin_> hi all
<omeddragon> Im getting some problems with my folders sometimes it doest show the information like videos or pictures that i have on it
<frostburn> llutz, no, the default config has not been changed,
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  thats not really a 'great' reason to upgrade.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  jaunty has support for a few more months i recall.
<coordinador> hi, i have a problem, when i run gnome-alsamixer and i go to preferences, the prorgram crashes and i get: (gnome-alsamixer:4183): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed      Fallo de segmentación
<llutz> frostburn: then your logrotate went crazy. mysql logs default to /var/log/mysql/*
<syrius> is upnp safe to leave on in router? Dr_Willis
<syrius> sheilds up says it is bad
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  as safe as anything else i guess. :) i use the feature for my torrent clients
<epinky> Hans_Henrik: "sudo do-release-upgrade" and follow the instructions, however I think it's not a good idea :)
<llutz> Ioneye: try "file foo.db"
<syrius> FBI says to disable it
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  I wouldent think upnp would be detectable over the interent.. tht seems odd.
<frostburn> llutz, are they populated? http://pastebin.com/m117d2a16
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  did you scan the router? or the pc?
<grawity> Ioneye: Try running "file foo.db" as llutz suggested - it should tell the file format. If it's SQlite 3, use "sqlite3 foo.db"
<syrius> As originally urged by the FBI, and still urged by prominent security experts, our UnPnP utility easily disables the dangerous, and almost always unnecessary, Universal Plug and Play service. If you don't need it, turn it off. (For ALL versions of Windows.)
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  i DO need it.
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  and im not running windows.. :)
<syrius> it is bad
<Chris___> Hans_Henrik: that's how I upgraded my server, with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" via SSH, and mine went over without a hiccup
<Anorien> grawity: gettign this kinda messages while removing "dpkg: warning: while removing apache2.2-common, directory '/etc/apache2' not empty so not removed." shall i manually delete those folders?
<Ioneye> grawity, it says SQLite 2.x database
<syrius> winblows
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  so it disables it on your windows machine......
<syrius> who me never
<grawity> Anorien: Yeah, if you want to get rid of the config files.
<Anorien> grawity:  ty
<thundering-light> Hello, how can I join Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  its saying tha ttool disables it on 'windows' by turning off the upnp service on windows.
<syrius> WINBLOWS goes into garbage bin
<grawity> syrius: As do you.
<alabd> Good day everyone ,XSane Image Scanner  in  ubuntu 9.04 does not detect Samsung all-in-one printer/scanner/fax , how it can be solved
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  here , ktorrent uses the upnp feature of the router to get the ports forwareded automatically.. Unless we got some terms missed up
<syrius> grawity what your problem dude
<syrius> you smoking crack?
<alabd> Good day everyone ,XSane Image Scanner  in  ubuntu 9.04 does not detect Samsung SCX-4x21 all-in-one printer/scanner/fax , howit can be solved
<grawity> syrius: What is _your_ problem? If you dislike Windows, then just don't use it.
<syrius> it can't
<llutz> frostburn: i just found this in my.cnf: # Error logging goes to syslog. This is a Debian improvement :)
<syrius> winblows
<llutz> frostburn: so grep through /var/log/messages  syslog etc.pp
<arthurjohnson> Okay, ubuntu 9.10. Power cycled a machine, and grub didn't boot automatically, no timeout, no nothing.
<frostburn> llutz, yeah, just found that as well, http://pastebin.com/m7cb9544
<frostburn> syslog isn't configured to send syslogs to mysql.log either
<frostburn> mysqllogs aren't in there, only kernel messages ugh, who configured this
<gasull> Hi.  Yesterday totem downloaded some codecs for playing an .flv file I had downloaded.  Now sound in Youtube/firefox only last a few seconds and then goes off.  Any idea why this can be happening?
<``Cube> when i connected my ipod, ubuntu asked what it should do. i selected open banshee and now it does it every single time i connect the ipod. how do i get ridda that?
<arthurjohnson> What the hell is up with this: if recordfail = 1 timeout -1?!?!?
<sunshinepants> ``Cube: nautilus preferences
<arthurjohnson> I certainly hope that isn't the case with servers
<``Cube> sunshinepants: perfect thanks
<ubuntu> www.google.com
<old_man> hi all. I am unable to configure Empathy to work for GTalk. Can somebody please help me? Or give me some pointers? I looked up a few tutorials on the Net; nothing seems to be working
<Anorien> grawity: when removing some of the files of lamp, its also asking me to remove openoffice.org. shall i do that?
<grawity> Anorien: Probably not
<Anorien> it wont let me remove just mysql-common for example :-s
<usuario> francine
<n3glv> hello
<sparr> How can I get rid of "Launching HTTP Cache Cleaner" that pops up at random on my taskbar?
<Nucleotidex> Hey all, this may be a really common/annoying question, but I've recently been experience sound crackling when I mess with the volume sliders in all applications, flash, etc.
<Nucleotidex> I messed with the pcm in alsamixer but it didn't fix it.
<n3glv> I just added a usb gsm adaptor , but this install does not have the connection tool in the tray
<n3glv> anyone know how to add it?
<napsy> Hello. Is there a way for me to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly codecs?
<dhiaeldeen> if someone created a website called wikizedia , would he be sued ?
<dhiaeldeen> let's say it is a wiki of other type ...
<echinos> erUSUL: upgrade going fine so far, thx a bunch
<upd> hi, i have one problem with ubuntu 9.10 with wireless connection, so how it is, my wireless work fine until router don't disconnect me, if router disconnect me networkmanager applet is trying to reconnect but if it don't succeed then the access point disepear, and i can't get it back, dmesg say, phy0 -> rt61pci_wait_bbp_ready: Error - BBP register access failed aborting. phy0 -> rt61pci_set_device_state: Error - device failed to enter state4 (-5). so if i nnow 
<erUSUL> echinos: your wellcome;
<doleyb> Is there a human-authored list of major karmic bugs?
<mordof> soreau: it's working perfectly.  windows partition was hd(0,1)   ubuntu is hd(0,0)  that's also probably why the way i tried to install grub didn't work :)
<frostburn> llutz, yeah this is unmaintainable, i'll just install the mysql binaries from mysql itself, thanks for the help
<mordof> because i was specifying an ntfs partition to install grub to, lol
<triptec> adobe blaze ds doesn't work with tomcat6 in the repos, seems to be a permission problem. It does work if one turns off the security manager but that's not the best thing. Anyone who knows anything about this?
<llutz> frostburn: can't yu enable logging in my.cnf?
<llutz> you*
<mordof> doleyb: human-authored of something so extensive would seem unlikely.. it's possible, but i doubt it
<frostburn> llutz, yeah i added log-error=/var/blah blah but it still doesn't work, debian is messing with it somewhere
<frostburn> off to lunch
<llutz> frostburn: broken by design :(
<digin4> hello, is there a way to make Creative X-fi sound cards to work on ubuntu?
<fcuk112> digin4: in karmic they should work out of the box.
<digin4> fcuk112, not working at all
<doleyb> mordof: It's sad to think that "major" bugs would be unmanagably extensive.
<Dekko> Hello everybody! Just wondering if I can get some pointers on getting ALC655 built in audio to work with Jaunty? It detects the card and everything but I get no sound.
<Nucleotidex> The sound crackling happens mostly when I change the volume.  It'll even crash rythmbox.
<fcuk112> digin4: did you have it working before?
<digin4> fcuk112, lol it took my ati hdmi audio instead @_@
<darius> hola gente como va
<erUSUL> !es | darius
<ubottu> darius: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<upd> can some n00b help me with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/323922 ?
<LjL> upd: only if they're n00bs? an expert won't do?
<maveas> Do you have any experience with xubuntu on the PS3?
<napsy> maveas: no
<om26er_> maveas, i think install and it will work fine
<Dekko> does anyone here know what to do about an ALC655 Integrated audio?
<upd> LjL, before i ask for help, and later i'm asking n00bs for help, you newer know...
<maveas> I am trying to help another noob. He is trying to boot the installer from a USB harddrive.
<LjL> upd: what you describe doesn't seem to be related to the bug report you linked to...?
<maveas> But he have no clue how to and neither do I .. I have no experience with the PS3
<maveas> .. neither have I ..
<mario_> Hi, i have installed ubuntu remix on karmic (desktop) but now i want to restore the previous desktop, how can i totally remove ubuntu remix?
<custom_> lol
<tball> mario_, Well. I don't know if it would work
<om26er> mario_, sudo apt-get pure netbook-launcher && sudo apt-get purge maximus && sudo reboot
<tball> but couldn't you just sudo apt-get remove 'all'
<Snausages> mario: wouldn't it be easier just to reinstall the regular one?
<tball> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mario_> i have installed ubuntu remix on a ubuntu -desktop
<mario_> not from the cd
<om26er> mario_, that's the solution that i gave
<om26er> !restorepanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restorepanel
<Pici> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mario_> om26er , pure = purge?
<om26er> mario_, purge = remove+remove config
<soreau> mordof: Cool, glad to hear it
<nuxis> Hey, I recently installed xfce4 but now when I try to log in it just gives me back the login window, with other wm's I don't have that problem and startxfce4 works
<nuxis> Someone who can help me ?
<om26er> mario_, netbook-launcher and maximus are all netbook remix contains. remove them and everything will be back to normal.
<om26er> mario_, although you have to adjust you panels after reboot
<mario_> om26er, ok thank you for your help
<morleypotter> anyone used ubuntu mobile yet?
<morleypotter> can you run normal programs on it?
<Geboy> how can i upgrade my ubuntu's squid 2.7 to squid 3.x without disturbing current conf?
<nuxis> Geboy: backup you config, install the update and replace the new config by the old one?
<Guest79091> what should I do in order to preserve emerald effect after closing the terminal?
<alabd> how to configure openvpn to use proxy for it's connecting ..?
<Guest79091> emerald --replace &
<Guest79091> and what more?
<Guest79091> :P
<Geboy> nuxis: i should uninstall the old squid firs?
<LeonBrussels> Guest79091: That should work
<Geboy> *first
<om26er> Guest79091, there is nothing in ubuntu called emerland
<erUSUL> !emerald | Guest79091
<LeonBrussels> Guest79091: Though emerald is really old
<ubottu> Guest79091: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<nuxis> Geboy: Is squid 3.0 an supported upgrade by ubuntu?
<Geboy> its there in 9.10 apt-get
<Geboy> nuxis: how can i checked it?
<Guest79091> well "&" only clears the console
<LeonBrussels> alabd: If it's SOCKS maybe proxychains, haven't tried though...
<Guest79091> but if I close it
<nuxis> Geboy: Don't think it's required to remove the old one then
<Guest79091> I remain without windows controlls
<grawity> Guest79091: Wrap the command in ( )
<grawity> Guest79091: Or, if you have already ran it, use 'disown'
<Guest79091> k, thanks
<maveas> Lol. It should be pretty straight to install xubuntu on the PS3..
<Guest79091> that was what I tried to remember
<Guest79091> :))
<Guest79091> disown
<grawity> Guest79091: And do remember that Emerald is no longer maintained.
<sisif> Hello guys. Is any one here willing to help troubleshot some MPT conectivity issues ?
<hezy> Anyone having problems saving a file in GIMP to anything other than xcf file?
<Geboy> nuxis: the thing that i concerned is that i once install squid3 without having squid 2.7 first and it installed from apt-get to a different directory named Squid3 whilist squid 2.7 installed on "Squid" directory
<Dr_Willis> hezy:  i save to png all the timne
<Guest79091> k ppl, thx a lot :)
<triptec> is there any way to see what permissions a servlet needs to run?
<Geboy> nuxis: and when i typed apt-get install squid3 now, it doesn't say anything about removing the squid2
<old_man> Hi all. I am having trouble getting my Google Talk account running on Empathy. I keep getting 'network error'. Please help!
<kiwifunk> Buenos dias!
<maveas> Buenas dias
<Geboy> anyone?
<khensthoth> old_man: Are you able to connect to Google Talk through Pidgin?
<kiwifunk> Geboy: whats the problem?
<kiwifunk> Geboy: you wanna remove it just do "sudo apt-get remove <app>"
<Geboy> kiwifunk:so it can not only be upgraded? i should copy the conf first?
<paul4> hello!
<paul4> ive got a problem
<old_man> khensthoth: haven't tried. Actually my yahoo account doesn't connect through Empathy either. Should i try Pidgin?
<coz_> paul4,  spit it out :)
<kiwifunk> Geboy: check the webpage of that application for info on upgrading
<paul4> whenever i play a video in ubuntu
<old_man> khensthoth: I really wished to have voice chat..
<paul4> it shocks
<paul4> how come
<paul4> ive got a ati x600
<coz_> paul4,    "shocks" ?
<Dr_Willis> paul4:  'shocks' ?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<davidboy> !enter | paul4
<ubottu> paul4: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coz_> i want my videos to "shock"  too :)
<khensthoth> old_man: In my opinion, it doesn't harm to try. Then you would be able to determine if it's really a network issue or if it's related to Empathy.
<Dr_Willis> Oh My! :)
<paul4> ghehe
<paul4> ok
<paul4> Im sorry!
<Geboy> kiwifunk: ok, thanks
<old_man> khensthoth: ok. I'll do that.
<coz_> paul4,  do you have a different explanation?
<khensthoth> old_man: Google Talk through Pidgin has voice chat as well.
<Utente_977> ciao amici
<Utente_977> ;)
<Ioneye> Any idea how i can open a .db file which came from a SQLite 2.x version?
<LjL> !it | Utente_977
<ubottu> Utente_977: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<coz_> paul4,  are the videos  freezing?  blurry?  video noise?
<old_man> khensthoth: ok cool. I'll try it out. Thanks. :-)
<paul4> shocking
<paul4> like when your playing a game with to low FPS
<coz_> paul4,   jerky?
<coz_> paul4, like you are missing frames?
<lindenle1> Hi my openoffice is completely meased up, none of the menus or fonts are readable
<suman> so guys, what is the best uml tool for linux?
<dAnon> Ubuntu doesn't connect to wireless networks in Toshiba Satellite Pro L300, it sees them but just tries to connect with no success
<alabd> how to fix this kvpnc error :
<alabd>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  The required daemon (ipsec) is not available, you will not be able to use this connection until the daemon is installed.
<khensthoth> old_man: No problem. The audio chat functionality isn't really prominent in Pidgin though - If you have trouble finding it later, ask here when you have set up your GTalk protocol in Pidgin.
<coz_> suman,   umbrello?
<coz_> suman,   gnome or kde?
<suman> coz_: kde
<suman> coz_: never heard of umbrello....... will check it out..
<coz_> suman,   look for   Umbrello
<grawity> Ioneye: The package "sqlite" seems to be for v2
<Yancho> guys anyone can please help me to install inittab? yesterday I ended up without init.d and managed to get it but now I am unable to find inittab. At the moment I am in the Live CD .. thanks
<Ioneye> and how i can open this file and see whats inside/
<jrib> Yancho: erm, you don't "install inittab".  What do you want to accomplish?
<grawity> Yancho: Ubuntu uses Upstart, which doesn't have an inittab.
<Yancho> jrib: when i am booting i am getting that i do not have inittab
<Yancho> its 9.04 - 32 bit
<KalturaUser_bpo8> hey guys what's the least cpu and mem intensive way of running linux inside a windows installation? (fullscreen preferably) I was considering vmware
<Yancho> 64*
<okubax> anyone know if banshee now autodetects ipod in Ubuntu 9.10 without unchecking the automount preference in nautilus?
<xae8koo> Can I use my PS3 controller as a mouse?
<Dr_Willis> KalturaUser_bpo8:  i use virtualbox mainly.
<jrib> Yancho: ubuntu hasn't needed an inittab for several releases now.  It uses upstart, not sysv
<dAnon> any idea why Ubuntu doesn't connect to wireless networks in Toshiba Satellite Pro L300, it sees them but just tries to connect with no success?
<Yancho> so how come it is saying so jrib  ?
<jrib> Yancho: did you install just not complete successfully?
<Snausages> dAnon: system clock set right?
<dAnon> no
<KalturaUser_bpo8> Dr_Willis: does it support all the drives and stuff?
<Dr_Willis> Yancho:  tell the channel the exact error message?
<Yancho> jrib:  no i had a powercut and was not booting .. then i was told here to install sysvinit and so i did
<Utente_977> what is the best game for ubuntu ? ;)
<sparr> xae8koo: it's a joystick
<dAnon> Snausages how does system clock afect it?
<KalturaUser_bpo8> Utente_977: probably terminal
<Yancho> Utente_977: i love assault cube :)
<xae8koo> sparr: Can I?
<Nucleotidex> WhenI mess with the volume slider in rythmbox it'll crash.
<sparr> Utente_977: like, specifically written for ubuntu?
<Nucleotidex> This sound problem is ridiculous.
<Dr_Willis> KalturaUser_bpo8:  the version from virtualbox homepage can access usb drives and so forth,
<jrib> Yancho: right, you probably replaced upstart with sysvinit which is why you now have that error.  But if you use upstart, you do not need inittab
<xae8koo> sparr: I don't understand how to connect it
<dAnon> Utente_977 Enemy Territory: Quake Wars is the best game
<KalturaUser_bpo8> nice, i like this... thanks so much Dr_Willis best of luck in your future endeavors
<Snausages> dAnon: clock commonly affects encryption- could possibly prevent you from getting on encrypted wifi.  Just a shot in the dark
<sparr> xae8koo: bluetooth i think?  i haven't kept up
<ActionParsnip29> yo yo yo
<xae8koo> sparr: It won't detect it... I guess it is hidden
<Yancho> jrib:  how can i remove again sysvinit and get back upstart please?
<dAnon> it's not the clock it has good hour
<jrib> Yancho: how did you install sysvinit?
<dAnon> it's not the clock it has good hour Snausages
<Yancho> apt-get install sysvinit jrib
<sparr> xae8koo: there's a good reason a lot of folks don't buy sony products
<jrib> Yancho: I imagine you install upstart similarly :)
<Dessan> dAnon, it can't connect to any wireless networks at all?
<ActionParsnip29> sparr; and price
<dAnon> only eth0
<Yancho> but do i need to remove sysvinit before jrib  ?
<xae8koo> sparr: I use a Lenovo llaptop. But I want the cool-factor of using my ps3 controller as a mouse!
<jrib> Yancho: apt will probably handle it, see
<sparr> ActionParsnip29: meh, i'll pay for good hardware
<upd> can i copy drivers of and older kernel to kernel that i now using ?
<dAnon> can't connect to wireless it finds wifi with no problem
<dAnon> just can't connect Dessan
<Nucleotidex> Honestly, I guess I'll have to revert to 9.04
<theadmin> Hi there. I synced my PGP key with keyserver.ubuntu.com and need to retreive it, but i don't have the fingerprint. Possible?
<Dr_Willis> xae8koo:  i can use my wii controller as a mouse. :)
<ActionParsnip29> /msg nickserv Identify Leanne2006
<ActionParsnip29> d'oh
<Dr_Willis> lol
<xae8koo> Dr_Willis: I have an wii kontroller too!
<Segura> ahhaha
<xae8koo> Dr_Willis: And is it easy?
<Yancho> ok jrib .. i need to have the disk mounted or not ?
<ActionParsnip29> don't try identify on a weird irc client. doesn't work
<luis_> Boa Tarde
<Dr_Willis> xae8koo:  not too hard., pluged in bluetooth dongle.. ran the right tools,,,  not that its real useable as a mouse. :) but it wred
<theadmin> ActionParsnip29: Well, works even on Pidgin :/
<luis_> Boa Tarde
<Symmetria> someone gimme a simple shell command to total the numbers in various columns in a text file skipping every 3rd column (so skip 1, total 2 and 3, skip 4, add 5 and 6 and skip 7 etc to the end of the line)
<xae8koo> Dr_Willis: What tools?
<dAnon> if I partially formated a deleted ntfs partition in ext3 there is no hope for it? or maybe a lil bit?
<Symmetria> :) save me trying to figure it out in awk by putting all the columns in manually
<Gintulis> hi, how to suspend ubuntu by terminal? (exemple: sudo shutdown -h 45 < computer go down after 45 min)  how to suspend the computer, as that with the shutdown command?
<Dr_Willis> xae8koo:  the wii tools in the repos.
<luis_> Estou com problemas com o som, alguém pode me ajudar?
<ActionParsnip29> theadmin; the is DaraIRC on a G1 phone :)
<theadmin> !it | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> Symmetria:  ive seen awk examples/pages with examples that do that..  but dont know enough to do it. :)
 * Symmetria turns to google for an answer
<fujimitsu> theadmin: i think that was portuguese
<theadmin> fujimitsu: well, i'm not a pro in that %)
<markbaas> Gintulis, use pm-suspend
<luis_> Hello community, I am Brazilian and I am having problems with sound after I updated to version 9.10 Can anyone help me?
<benc1> what does SCRIPT=`basename $0` inside a bash script means?
<Torllan> theadmin, luis speaks portuguese, not italian...
<LjL> !pt
<theadmin> Torllan: Okay, got it already, sheesh.
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> benc1:  i think it gives thename of the script
<grawity> benc1: It's an attempt to set $SCRIPT to the script's filename.
<grawity> (Which, by the way, fails if script has spaces in its name.)
<benc1> grawity: isn't $0 the first argument the script gets?
<grawity> benc1: No, that's $1.
<theadmin> o_O
<LjL> benc1: $0 is the name of the program/script itself
<benc1> grawity: Dr_Willis: thanks
<DawnLight> hello. i'm looking for the right tools to make my own repository on a flash disk. more specifically, i'd like to get all the packages from -updates and -security and make a repository of it
<Torllan> is the admin always so jumpy here?
<grawity> benc1: $0, argv[0], and so on, usually contains the binary's or script's own file name.
<benc1> ok
<tado> hey all. thunderbird doesn't show the checkbox to save my passwords, any help?
<upd> !si
<ubottu> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<theadmin> DawnLight: You could try AptOnCd... not sure how to make it use USB's but it'd work fine
<sunshinepants> Torllan: which admin?
<Torllan> theadmin
<luis_> Mostrar romanização
<luis_> How to access the community of Brazil?
<lstarnes> !br | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<n3glv> what is akonadi-server
<n3glv> and why do I need it?
<theadmin> Torllan: Huh?
<maco> n3glv: its a data server for kde apps
<luis_> @ubottu Como faço para usar #ubuntu-br?
<Pici> luis_: /join #ubuntu-br
<n3glv> so, I gotta run a friggin sql server just to use k3b?
<boferman> hi
<theadmin> DawnLight: This is the nicest APT-backup tool :D try it: http://aptoncd.sf.net
<Pici> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<boferman> how can I change the BRIGHTNESS setting in my laptop's screen? thank you
<luis_> Obrigado pela ajuda :)
<lstarnes> n3glv: it isn't a full sql server
<Snausages> boferman: the built in keys aren't working for that?
<boferman> let me try
<boferman> LOL
<boferman> yes they work
<boferman> thank you
<Kazakh> omg
<FloodBot3> boferman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Torllan> theadmin, what i said wasn't against you. but you seem to have taken it a bit personally
<Snausages> boferman: yeah, those keys go straight to the bios (hardware) and don't really interact with ubuntu at all
<brooksaar> Hey guys. Trying to get SSH port forwarding working via IPTables. Aka. ExternalIP:4852 forwards to 10.0.0.1:22. Current command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/322574/ where 10.1.1.2 is the gateway's IP on eth0, and 10.0.0.1 is the gateway's IP on eth1. Router is forwarding ALL ports to 10.1.1.2
<boferman> great
<boferman> thank you dude
<Gintulis> markbaas, how pam-suspend after predetermined period of time?
<jyrha0> hello, friends, can you help with Mint 7 Gloria?
<theadmin> jyrha0: Go to #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Pici> jyrha0: I'm sorry, we don't support mint here, see theadmin's message.
<DawnLight> theadmin: i don't like it, sorry. it doesn't work for me
<jyrha0> thx!
<d4non> I've got a question, is there any hope for recovering data I lost by mistakebly deleting partition and formatting like 40gbs of it with ext3?
<markbaas> Gintulis, write a little script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/322578/
<markbaas> Gintulis, copy past it in a file and start is like this: sudo timesuspend.sh <secords>
<theadmin> Okay, just wtf. Is there ANY way to hide joins and quits in Pidgin?
<sara11> hi all
<xae8koo> So noone can help me to use my ps3 as an mouse?
<grawity> theadmin: Plugins -> Join/Part Hider.
<theadmin> grawity: Woah, thanks
<Dr_Willis> xae8koo:  youmean use a gamepad as a mouse?
<Snausages> d4non: deleting partitions & reformatting isn't always the end of the world...  now, if you actually wrote data into that newly formatted partition there will be substantial data loss
<grawity> theadmin: Remember, Pidgin is an IM client, not designed for huge chat channels -- or IRC at all, for that matter.
<theadmin> grawity: Well, it does quite fine for me.
<Snausages> d4non: sometimes the easiest way out is to use a partition tool to precisely recreate the previous partition map, then use a tool to look for files in that partition which aren't in the volume index (which should be all of them)
<theadmin> ...who translated Pidgin to russian? Translations of plugin names is HORRIBLE.
<brooksaar> no love for me?
<sara11> how to install skype /
<om26er> sara11, go to skype.com
<om26er> sara11, and download from there
<theadmin> sarall: You can as well get it from medibuntu
<Yancho> jrib not sure if the cd is borked or my system is .. but after finishing loading the cd it just turns to a black screen terminal .. is it coz of my os borked or the cd is too now :S
<om26er> sara11, http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<sara11> om26er ok
<jrib> Yancho: do you get a chance to select "check the cd for defects" on the cd's boot menu?
<om26er> sara11, or click on this to download. http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<Yancho> yes jrib  .. i do that ?
<jrib> Yancho: yep
<theadmin> Err... Skype is only for Interpid.
<DawnLight> when installing, can i choose to include other apt repositories like if i have one on a usb stick?\
<om26er> theadmin, no its for jaunty and karmic too
<old_man> khensthoth: Hi. you were right. It's a network problem. Pidgin doesn't work either. I tried 'telnet talk.google.com 5222'. that didn't work either.
<old_man> khensthoth: what should i do?
<om26er> theadmin, Ubuntu 8.10+ 32-bit
<theadmin> om26er: Oh... I see... Ah, didn't notice the "+" over there.
<brooksaar> Anyone?
<theadmin> !help | brooksaar
<vbartels> Hi there, with nvidia 96 driver my lcd panel shows everything that should be white, yellow. Cable is definetly ok since with nv driver it works fine. Maybe someone has an idea what to do.. its a geforce 4ti. I need acceleration for xbmc ;)
<ubottu> brooksaar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<critiasx> is there anywhere i could get a bit of help installing the latest ubuntu remix on my eee pc
<critiasx> ?
<dcider> need some help getting "Back in time" to automatically run in the background on 9.10
<khensthoth> ola_man: Not too sure about that. The last time I had this issue the problem goes away after a few hours. Do you have any firewall on, is anything on the router restricting any access? Maybe you could ask around other people for help on the network issue.
<brooksaar> Hey guys. Trying to get SSH port forwarding working via IPTables. Aka. ExternalIP:4852 forwards to 10.0.0.1:22. Current command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/322574/ where 10.1.1.2 is the gateway's IP on eth0, and 10.0.0.1 is the gateway's IP on eth1. Router is forwarding ALL ports to 10.1.1.2
<nalioth> brooksaar: please ask a good question.  "anyone?" is useless on so many levels as a question
<teddymills> if I add an entry to /etc/fstab
<khensthoth> *old_man
<teddymills> if I add an entry like /backup to /etc/fstab and that drive is not mounted...will the system boot?
<brooksaar> nalioth: Sorry, wasn't sure if my messages were getting through or something
<Kikela> hello, no more nvidia driver for the last nvidia card available for Karmic x64 ?
<eeejay_>  irc.riseup.net
<Dr_Willis> teddymills:  it will. but should show an error message. No big deal
<grawity> teddymills: If you add it as 'auto' and it does not exist, you'll get a warning/error message.
<Dr_Willis> teddymills:  that command DOES mount the filesystem..
<Dr_Willis> teddymills:  you mean like its Not plugged in :) it wont mount. it will print an error
<teddymills> Im 43...that is not old. I know admins that are 62+
<Wodzu> guys, I can't instal packages in my ubuntu [wubi] it says that i386 is wrong package, but i have intel 32 bit processor, what is going on? :)
<andi_> guys, when i plug in my headphone, the loud speaker don't mute, is there anyway i can refresh the driver or something so that the loud speaker mute?
<Yancho> jrib: i got error found in 1 file .. that means i better use another cd right?
<janisozaur> i'm having some problems with firefox. i'm using namoroka (3.6) from mozilla daily ppa. since few days ago the browser has trouble storing my session - whe n i close it and reopen it later, the tabs don't show up even though it is set to do so in the preferences, session store in about:config is enabled. purging the package and renaming ~/.mozilla (i.e. starting with fresh instance) doesn't help. can i anyone help me resolve this issue?
<teddymills> I disabled the ff tabs..use windows only
<zipito> good dya
<zipito> day
<Yancho> jrib:  can i use the x86 version on my 64bit one to get the apts needed for upstart?
<zipito> can someone help me connecting to DrayTek from mine ubuntu machine via pptp
<janisozaur> teddymills: not quite a solution
<epinky> brooksaar: your SSH internal server ip is what?
<teddymills> tabs dont work for me...too easy to lose your place
<brooksaar> epinky: 10.0.0.1
<zipito> I simply can't start it I can ping the remote gateway... I know user... but I can't establish connection. which parameters should i verify ?
<janisozaur> !tab | teddymills
<ubottu> teddymills: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DareDevil0> Hi I have a problem sharing files from samba to windows xp here is my smb.conf maybe you can help by watching this file
<DareDevil0> http://pastebin.com/m41f8d629
<frewsxcv> http://investor.shareholder.com/googpr/eventdetail.cfm?eventid=75092 !!!!!!!!!!!
<DareDevil0> There should be a conf problem
<mc1> I have a HP 4510s and ubuntu 9.10 fails to boot, anyone with a similar problem and hopefully a solution?
<innomen> Hey guys, i'm using launchy, and instead of launching some applications it opens a text file which says... "#!/bin/sh exec python /usr/lib/exaile/exaile.py  --datadir=/usr/share/exaile/data --startgui "$@"" Is this a launchy problem or my machine problem?
<flan_suse> DareDevil0, what error are you getting?
<resno> is there a compelling reson to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04?
<mc1> It fails to boot something about initrd not found
<innomen> resno, compelling is subjective
<innomen> resno, what do you use your machine for?
<DareDevil0> In the Windows host: The session can not initiate from this host your account is not authorized
<mc1> notebook, primary workstation - want to dualboot
<Kikela> hello, no more propriotary driver for nvidia in Karmic 64 ?
<resno> innomen: programming, and office work
<coz_> mc1,   windows + ubuntu you want?
<mc1> yes please
<Dr_Willis> Kikela:  im using the Nvida drivers here.
<DareDevil0> In the Windows host the error is: The session can not initiate from this host your account is not authorized
<innomen> resno, then probably not, security updates will continue for 9.04 for a long time, if tis works, and you're happy with it, awesome
<coz_> mc1,   ok  first thing to do is make sure windows has been defragged
<flan_suse> DareDevil0, and you made sure username and password are correct?
<DareDevil0> flan_suse,
<coz_> mc1,   I would even do that twice  for good luck
<Kazakh> zipito: install network-manager-pptp package, then you can connect using the network manager icon, just click add vpn, and you can configure the pptp there
<armence> My numpad stopped working... Can anyone help?
<Kikela> Dr_Willis, when i do administration, hardware drivers i have no choice
<DareDevil0> i can't enter the username and password because when i try to connect to the samba server shows up the message
<resno> innomen: what would be a reason to upgrade? i am afraid to do it and break my machine. however, i will make sure to backu everything
<mc1> I've tried and burned about 5 CD and created the USB about 10 times
<DareDevil0> but without giving me options of writing any username or pass
<KebabBob> I'm trying to boot ubuntu minimal 9.10 off an usb disk and I manage to get to kernel startup, but then I get a kernel panic, "unable to mount root fs on unknown-block"
<epinky> brooksaar: http://pastebin.com/m3bae4d6e
<coz_> mc1,  then insert the live ubuntu cd   when you get to the desktop  click the "Install" icon.... you will eventually get to the partitioning...where you will see a "slider"   that will allow you to partition your disk  easily by moving the slider...you want to leave romm for windows  and enough disk space for ubuntu
<KebabBob> System is acer revo btw
<janisozaur> i'm having some problems with firefox. i'm using namoroka (3.6) from mozilla daily ppa. since few days ago the browser has trouble storing my session - whe n i close it and reopen it later, the tabs don't show up even though it is set to do so in the preferences, session store in about:config is enabled. purging the package and renaming ~/.mozilla (i.e. starting with fresh instance) doesn't help. can i anyone help me resolve this issue?
<DareDevil0> flan_suse, any suggestion?
<innomen> resno, if you have backups then you dont have a problem and i would say upgrade just because its where all the attention is being focused, the older the version the more tricky support is, its good to stay current for a bunch of reasons imo
<brooksaar> epinky: Thanks, I'll try that now
<coz_> mc1,  let me see if I can find a "how to"  with pictures so you can get an idea hold on
<Kazakh> DareDevil0: try typing in windows "net use * \\<sharename> /user:<username>" it will then ask for a password and map the drive
<mc1> I don't het that far, just the initial startup dialog with NOAPIC, NOLAPIC etc, then try to boot and it either fails or hangs
<laur> hy there
<flan_suse> DareDevil0, are you doing this via a "Shared Folder" under Nautilus?
<resno> ok thanks innomen. i upgraded my laptop and it blew up in my face.
<coz_> mc1,  oh i see
<coz_> mc1,  hold on
<Yancho> can i use the x86 version on my 64bit one to get the apts needed for upstart which got broken? or that will heavily mess my os ?
<innomen> resno, if i'm not mistaken the kernel update alone makes it worth updating, but i'm pretty sure you can update your kernel by itself if you like,
<laur> i need some support with mkv video files
<laur> who can help me ?
<innomen> resno, define "blew up"
<innomen> resno, did you seek support for those problems?
<mc1> MKV, what do you need?
<laur> a player to watch movies
<laur> i try vlc
<Dr_Willis> laur:  i watch those all the time with vlc, or mplayer + w32codecs from hte Medibuntu repos,
<laur> and is blank image
<DareDevil0> flan_suse, the same error in console of windows
<laur> back :|
<laur> screen
<FloodBot2> laur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<innomen> Dr_Willis, is your handle a ghost in the shell reference?
<FloodBot1> laur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mc1> VLC is good
<laur> yah
<laur> but is back image
<laur> no video...
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  ive been using this on irc since liek 1986 :)
<janisozaur> laur: what about mplayer?
<laur> black*
<mc1> No video, check your codecs installed
<laur> @ same
<resno> innomen: i seeked support and didnt get a response. then i did a normal update and now its even worse. 1st i lost touchpad and sound. 2nd it doesnt even boot all the way up now
<laur> and smplayer to
<coz_> mc1,   did you check the disk  with the check disk options when you boot into the live cd?
<Ascavasaion> Dr_Willis: Nice... I started chatting on IRC in 1994.
<Dr_Willis> run the players from a terminal - look for error messages laur
<busfahrer> Hi, I am running 8.10 currently. Is it adviseable to update to 9.10 directly or should I update to 9.04 first?
<janisozaur> laur: does it complain about codecs? have you tried different video outputs?
<mc1> Disk is 100%
<innomen> Dr_Willis, uhhh how?
<laur> how ?
<janisozaur> laur: mplayer -vo help
<jrib> busfahrer: you can't skip releases
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  how what?
<busfahrer> jrib: Thanks
<laur> run this in terminal ?
<innomen> Dr_Willis, how did you get to irc in 84, who were you talking to?
<jrib> !upgrade | busfahrer
<janisozaur> laur: yes
<flan_suse> DareDevil0, so you're trying to share a folder on Ubuntu, via Samba/CIFS, and you require the Windows client to enter the Ubuntu username/password to view the share?
<ubottu> busfahrer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<laur> oke 2 sec
<janisozaur> laur: what gpu do you have?
<laur> gpu ?
<DareDevil0> flan_suse, that's right
<jrib> busfahrer: (recommended upgrade method is not editing /etc/apt/sources.list manually)
<janisozaur> !gpu | laur
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpu
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  very small channels :) i forget the name of the networks even. I rember having to compile 'irc' myself on the sun workstations and ircing on greenbar printing terminals
<laur> processor ?
<kajo> When I am running system test, the program hangs when it tries to switch to a virtual console and back... I can switch to a virtual console myself, but the program hangs when it tries to.
<janisozaur> laur: graphics processing unit, you gfx card
<laur> or video card ?
<laur> aaa
<kajo> I upgraded to 9.10... while this update caused my mic to start working, it now refuses to mute; this caused a terrible feedback first time I started it. My only options now are to mute the sound or use headphones; what can I do about this? I just need to mute the mic. Clicking 'mute' makes the meter show nothing, but the sound still comes through...
<laur> nvidia gforce 7300/7500 GS
<grawity> Dr_Willis: I guess the network was named "IRC" then.
<Geboy> anybody know about zph kernel patch for ubuntu?
<flan_suse> DareDevil0, how did you set up the share? The easy way by right-clicking > Share folder?
<innomen> Dr_Willis, so why dr willis?
<alabd> The add key is not enabled in network manager for VPN connections ?
<BenG-Bot> I need help installing Grub on a networkless, wubi, 9.10 machine because I can't load ubuntu anymore except via a Live DVD
<mc1> coz_ is there a daily build of 9.10 or do I have to look towards 10.4?
<Kazakh> alabd: you need to first install the necesary vpn client
<innomen> Dr_Willis, see whats really funny is irc was born in 88, in finland
<alabd> Kazakh: like what ?
<coz_> mc1,   well 9.10 is already released I dont think there are daily builds anylonger  but  I am still looking for boot options for you hold on
<alabd> Kazakh: openvpn is installed
<innomen> Dr_Willis, so many you were just doing something very irc like? or you have your date a bit off?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  i was dm_willis on the irc AD&D Channel :) then used Dr_ On other rooms
<aeon-ltd> BenG-Bot: use supergrubdisk if you have a spare cd or dvd
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  it was when i started college. and i was there from 86 to 4+ yrs later..
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  and it was 'irc'
<Kazakh> alabd: you want to connect to your openvpn?
<DareDevil0> flan_suse, when i try to share by doing that i get the error in the ubuntu host: net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter.
<khensthoth> kajo: Run alsamixer in the terminal and reduce the volume of Mic under Playback. See if that works.
<laur> NVIDIA Driver Version: 185.18.36 for GForece 7300/7500 GS
<innomen> Dr_Willis, well then yuo should go correct this guy's page
<innomen> http://daniel.haxx.se/irchistory.html
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<innomen> because his is the first gooel result for "history of irc"
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  it may of been my 2nd year at college.. who can rember college.
<innomen> google*
<laur> and i soo on ubuntu forums NVIDIA Driver Version: 190
<coz_> mc1,  if the live  cd   doesnt work and all checks well with the check disk  you may want to try the Alternate install cd
<laur> how to install
<laur> ?
<janisozaur> !tab | laur
<ubottu> laur: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<alabd> Kazakh: yes
<flan_suse> DareDevil0, so then how did you set up the share?
<kajo> khensthoth, I don't see a level for "Mic"
<innomen> Dr_Willis, were you speaking to finnish people? :P
<Kikela> Where to download the x64 nvidia driver for Karmic, please
<innomen> Dr_Willis, i think it just felt like the 80s and it was actually early 90s dude :)
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  Its hard to tell on IRC. we were playing D*D In irc chat rooms
<janisozaur> laur: go to nvidia site, download the package, kill X, install, restart X
<khensthoth> kajo: You can scroll through by using the Left Right arrow on the keyboard
<paschu> Hi guys
<innomen> Dr_Willis, eityher way you're ground floor
<Dr_Willis> Im old.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<resno> !hi | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<laur> can somebody help me.. pls prv
<laur> i'm from romania.
<paschu> how can i change the panel? It should look like the taskbar from windows
<paschu> is this possible?
<janisozaur> !ro | laur
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  old is good  :)
<ubottu> laur: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  why would you want to. :) and which windows?
<BenG92> thanks aeon-ltd
<Adelphos> Hello. I figured out new problem with my ubuntu. It goes like this:  ata6: SRST (failed errno=-16). It comes after 20 seconds, but after that message it boots anyway. Does anyone know where does this error refer to?
<laur> how to add #ubunutu-ro ?
<resno> paschu: you can use kde. its windows like
<laur> with /join ?
<janisozaur> laur: yes
<laur> k
<innomen> i started in 95-96, my first use was xdcc downloading heheh
<laur> tnx
<janisozaur> laur: /join #ubuntu-ro
<khensthoth> paschu: Just change the top panel to the bottom, add a "Windows List" applet to it, and remove the (original) bottom panel.
<yoshx> hello
<paschu> Dr_Willis: The version is not relevant. I just want that it is on the bottom and that i can see which programs are open
<innomen> anywho
<renz> Just installed karmic, but can't seem to get any sound. No idea where to start - any advice?
<innomen> Hey guys, i'm using launchy, and instead of launching some applications it opens a text file which says... "#!/bin/sh exec python /usr/lib/exaile/exaile.py  --datadir=/usr/share/exaile/data --startgui "$@"" Is this a launchy problem or my machine problem?
<mc1> Karmic, what hardware?
<aeon-ltd> Adelphos: it could be trying to boot from another non-exixting HDD then falling back to your first HDD
<resno> renz: on a laptop or pc?
<kajo> khensthoth, that properly alters the level.... but how can I fix the alsa applet?
<innomen> (was that too soon to repeat my question?)
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  hmm.. thats the default I thouhgt. theres a window list on the pannels here.
<renz> resno: laptop
<janisozaur> innomen: is it always the same file?
<kajo> khensthoth, thanks though, that helps a ton.
<mc1> renz: brand and model?
<resno> renz: try pluggin headphones into it, and see if you get sound
<paschu> Dr_Willis: yea, but the start button is on the upper panel
<innomen> janisozaur, it happens when i try to launch exhaile, let me see if i can make it do it with a diffrent app
<Lungan> Is anyone here good at fluxbox? How do i change the font on the window? Dont know what its called, but probably boarder? The boarder the longest up on the window
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  alt-click/drag panel to bottom.  drag the buttons down also.. its not hard
<Adelphos> aeon-ltd: Sounds reasonable
<Adelphos> Have to try
<renz> mc1: zepto 6224w - resno: that's a negative
<coz_> mc1,   take a look here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions    it may help in chaning the boot options  for the live cd
<grawity> Lungan: The titlebar?
<paschu> Dr_Willis: yea, but then i have 2 panels
<alabd> ! network-manager-openvpn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lungan> grawity,  yes, how do i change it?
<Lungan> the fontsize
<innomen> janisozaur, trying to lauch gftp produces a diffrent set of text, i think what happened is i change the default behavior for text files and its displaying what it should eb executing
<khensthoth> kajo: No problem. By default I think the Mic level under Playback should be 0 or muted. Set it that way unless you want to be able to hear yourself though the speaker when you speak to the Mic.
<innomen> janisozaur, how would i change the behavior of text files form doubleclick display to double click execute?
<DareDevil0> flan_suse, by using the root
<mc1> coz_: I have been trough all of that many times unfortunately
<Kazakh> alabd: try installing gadmin openvpn client
<mmjj23> chmod +x filename
<coz_> mc1,  ooo    and you have tried boot options for the live cd ?
<janisozaur> innomen: i don't know about default, if it was the same file though, you could chmod it to executable, not readable
<kyentei> Can anybody tell me how to enable the default X-cursor in Linux Ubuntu?
<malkomikis> help
<malkomikis> within my terminal window
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  sooo remove one?
<malkomikis> when trying to run aircrack its tells me i dont have permission
<malkomikis> however when typing su root
<innomen> janisozaur, no, when i paste the contents of the text files into terminal, the apps launch
<malkomikis> its tell me my password is wrong
<Adelphos> aeon-ltd: thank you, you just solved my problem
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  play with the gnome panel settings and items.
<malkomikis> how do i login as root then
<innomen> janisozaur, so its totally a text file handleing issue
<mc1> Yes, I've put all the options (APIC etc) off, VGA=771 or 779, safe graphics, all of it
<brooksaar> epinky: No luck, though I'm not 100% sure what I should put as $ext_ip. So, I tried my actual external IP address, my router's IP, and my eth0 IP. Timeout on all of them
<innomen> janisozaur, i'll tinker, thanks
<echinos> erUSUL: did upgrade from command line, works better than before, and automagically allowed me to configure dual display as well! tyvm
<kyentei> Can anybody tell me how to enable the default X-cursor in Linux Ubuntu?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<aeon-ltd> Adelphos: your welcome
<janisozaur> malkomikis: try to be concise and post one line questions
<paschu> I have a problem
<Tetracomm> Was anyone here able to get aMSN 0.98.1 working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Tetracomm> with farsight2
<malkomikis> how to i change to root user within my terminal session
<morleypotter> anyone use the mid edition?
<coz_> paschu,   just say what the problem is :)
<paschu> I just deleted something from my panel and now im not able to see which programs are open
<janisozaur> malkomikis: sudo <command>
<Lungan> Is there any channel for fluxbox questions on this server?
<epinky> brooksaar: maybe there's some other rule messing around
<kyentei> malkomikis: type in "su" (if your root account does not have a password, first type in "sudo passwd"
<mc1> malkomikis: sudo <command> or sudo su to stay in root user mode
<kyentei> Can anybody tell me how to enable the default X-cursor in Linux Ubuntu?
<stranger_> i've got a file which format i don't know. "file" tells mir it's "data". what does it mean?
<janisozaur> kyentei: the ubuntu way is sudo -i
<janisozaur> malkomikis: see above
<alabd> what is this error while apt-get update for ?
<alabd> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<alabd> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<coz_> paschu,  ok  right click the panel   Add to panel  and add  Window list
<malkomikis> ah thanks
<khensthoth> paschu: Right click on an empty space on the panel, click Add to Panel, and add the Windows List Applet to it.
<aeon-ltd> stranger: it could be a plain text file with no extension
<kyentei> Janisozaur: My way works too.
<innomen> ok new question, how do i get the "display/run/cancel" dialog when i double click an extensionless file back? somehow i set it to autmaticvally open with gedit, and i dont see anything like what i want in the open with properties tab
<janisozaur> kyentei: i didn't say it doesn't... just there are consequences
<kyentei> janisozaur: Which are?
<paschu> coz_:  you are the man!
<seba> using xubuntu the panel at the top now has all icons to the left. is used to be that the status items where on the right side. now i can only find a configuration to move all icons in the bar to left, center  & right but there seems to be no way to set these status icons apart
<coz_> paschu,  there you go :)
<coz_> paschu,  it may be helpful for you to become familiar with the  available applets  under that ?
<janisozaur> kyentei: you start in different environment, you could diff the output of `printenv` and `/bin/pwd`
<innomen> "There is no application installed for shell script files"
<kyentei> janisozaur: Ah, I see. Thanks :) And so we learn something every day.
<kyentei> janisozaur: Do you happen to know how I can use the default X-cursor too? =P
<janisozaur> kyentei: also sudo uses sudoers
<paschu> coz_: ya
<trism> innomen: display/run/cancel really only shows up for me when I try to edit an executable text file
<stranger_> no its no plain text, any idea?
<janisozaur> kyentei: no, sorry
<kyentei> janisozaur: Okay, too bad :) Thanks though.
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: its in a gtkmine file
<paschu> how can i create a shortcut for my trashcan?
<Lungan> How do i get the battery tray icon in fluxbox?
<janisozaur> innomen: the dialog is shown only for files that are both readable and execatuble simultanously
<trism> innomen: usually when I'm looking at things on a windows partition cause they are generally mounted as 777 by default
<brooksaar> epinky: I have "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 22 -j DROP" blocking port 22 from access on port 22, hence why I want to forward port 4852 to eth1, then change it to port 22. Sorry if I sound abit retarded, I'm not completely sure of my terminology
<innomen> trism, how do i make it execute executables by default?
<cognitiaclaeves> anyone familiar with gmusicbrowser?  I added a bunch of songs over a network, and the network traffic when adding the songs didn't seem nearly as bad as when the app decided that a lot of the songs didn't have bitrate flags.  I don't care about bitrate flags.  Is there a way to stop its scanning?
<janisozaur> innomen: oh, trism already said that
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: "whereis gtkmine" comes up with no results.
<janisozaur> innomen: umask
<noamsml> Is there any way to force a filesystem check on my root directory
<noamsml> ?
<paschu> how to create a shortcut for my trashcan on my desktop??
<innomen> janisozaur, oky
<khensthoth> paschu: Press Alt+F2 and type gconf-editor, then enter
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: home dir. show hidden files its called .gtkrc.mine
<innomen> janisozaur, "cant find umask"
<janisozaur> noamsml: fsck, you might want to check your / in offline mode
<epinky> brooksaar: dont do that, just disable the service in that case, flush that rule and retry
<janisozaur> innomen: err.. i believe it's environment variable or a config file
<paschu> khensthoth: and then?
<innomen> janisozaur, when yuo're sure can you get back to me?
<janisozaur> innomen: try "apropos umask"
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: There's no such file.
<khensthoth> paschu: Under apps > nautilus > desktop, tick the value trach_icon_visible
<innomen> i dont get the choice dialog under any circumstances and assiations for exntentionless files "shell scripts" in this case, are blank
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: find the Xdefaults file
<d4non> do you know any good program with gui for recovering data I lost by mistakebly deleting ntfs partition and formatting like 40gbs of it with ext3?
<innomen> what would i associate shell scripts with to run them on doubleclick?
<khensthoth> paschu: *trash_icon_visible. Does it work?
<Yancho> from where can i download ubunut 9.04 please? on the site only ubuntu 9.10 i can find
<trism> innomen: did you mark them as executable?
<paschu> khensthoth: yes it works. thanks.
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: No such file in my home directory either. I guess I'll just give up.
<innomen> trism, not sure, how would i check?
<khensthoth> paschu: No problem.
<janisozaur> innomen: there is no way to run non-executable files by default... you could make them open with bash though, or your other preferred shell
<innomen> trism, assume i didnt?
<brooksaar> epinky: ok that works, many thanks :D But now, how do I stop people accessing externally via port 22, but so that I can still access internally via port 22 (I don't fancy writing -p 4852 every time i want to connect to the box via ssh)
<tonii> how do I use CLI to recieve and install new updates?
<dcider> Yancho, check the torrents
<khensthoth> tonii: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hatchetman82> in compizconfig, how can i set one of the "heavy" animations for things like minimize ?
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: wait! follow these commands in terminal first touch .Xdefaults
<innomen> janisozaur, it would be a huge PITA to have a terminal window sitting open for every running process launched by launchy :P
<Yancho> dcider: on the page itself or torrent engines like piratebay?
<kyentei> tonii: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<hatchetman82> if i enable animation addons and set the animation to random i sometimes get the heavier effects, but there's no way to set them ?
<janisozaur> innomen: you'd use bash, not a terminal. there's a difference
<tonii> thanks khensthoth and kyentei
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: Okay, it appeared.
<epinky> brooksaar: just accept only for yourself, I mean for your remote IP
<dcider> Yancho, any torrent engine
<innomen> janisozaur, so it would simply run and not have a terminal window? like when you launch soemthing with alt f2? if so, how do i associate a file with that?
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: then open it in a text editor and type 'Xcursor.theme:   [then type the name of the cursor theme]
<Dr_Willis> Yancho:  check the ubuntu downloads pages again.. there should be links\
<janisozaur> innomen: try alt-f2, "bash"
<trism> innomen: right click/properties permissions tab, allow execution
<Yancho> Dr_Willis: im seeing 8.04 and 9.10 only ;S
<BluesKaj> Yancho, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: Do you happen to know the name of the default (black) cursor of X?
<seba> using xubuntu the panel at the top now has all icons to the left. is used to be that the status items where on the right side. now i can only find a configuration to move all icons in the bar to left, center  & right but there seems to be no way to set these status icons apart
<janisozaur> innomen: for the second part of your question... i think when you right click any file there is a tab somewhere in the properties. i'm not sure though
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: I believe in the very beginning, mac OS used this cursor too.
<innomen> janisozaur, you fixed it
<janisozaur> innomen: oh, nice :)
<d4non> do you know any good program with gui for recovering data I lost by mistakebly deleting ntfs partition and formatting like 40gbs of it with ext3?
<brooksaar> epinky: the remote IP is always changing as I have a Dynamic IP address and will be accessing from various different physical places
<janisozaur> d4non: gpart
<Yancho> thanks BluesKaj
<innomen> to alnuch a file by default, properties, open with, custome command, "bash"
<brooksaar> epinky: unless i misunderstand
<innomen> thanks guys
<janisozaur> d4non: i don't think it has gui though. just that it would suit you perfectly
<seba> nobody can help me?
<janisozaur> !patience | seba
<ubottu> seba: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: i think its Vanilla-DMZ-AA
<seba> no xubuntu users here? WRONG channel?
<janhaj> When I plug external USB tv tuner Gigabyte U8000, in dmesg is all OK, when i run w-scan (for scanning digital channels), in dmesg is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/322633/ . How can I fix this? In Jaunty it works fine.. Currently I am running Karmic..
<aeon-ltd> kyentei:but i'm not entirely sure
<janisozaur> !xubuntu | seba
<ubottu> seba: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: Okay, I added it. I'll try and see what happens after I reboot. Thank you very, very much for your assistance. It's highly appreciated!
<cognitiaclaeves> No one knows gmusicbrowser?
<epinky> brooksaar: then configure SSHd on your router to listen in another port and create rules for that special port :)
<janisozaur> !anyone | cognitiaclaeves
<ubottu> cognitiaclaeves: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: If I google Vanilla-DMZ-AA, I get the black cursors in the cursor package from Ubuntu though. I hope you're right =]
<innomen> i have placed a button on my panel that force kills a clicked application, what command is this if i wanted to launch it from a terminal? there is no properties on the shortcut to check for the actual command
<cognitiaclaeves> I added a bunch of songs over a network, and the network traffic when adding the songs didn't seem nearly as bad as when the app decided that a lot of the songs didn't have bitrate flags.  I don't care about bitrate flags.  Is there a way to stop its scanning?
<innomen> are no*
<janisozaur> innomen: you can use kill
<janisozaur> innomen: be sure to read man section about signals
<kostkon> innomen, kill -9, pkill, killall
<innomen> janisozaur, i want to launch the gui
<wildc4rd> evening all
<innomen> janisozaur, not type which app, kill assumes i know the name of the app in question
<brooksaar> epinky: Righto, I'll play around with that abit. Thankyou for your help, it's appreciated
<gizmobay> How can I grep two words in a file with both having to show up? I believe grep -E 'word1|word2' * is an or statement
<innomen> kostkon, that does not look like it launchs the gui that looks like it'll kill everything currently running lol
<janisozaur> innomen: wrong. it wants pid. for app name you'd use killall
<benc1> is there a tutorial on how to write an init.d script?
<chri123s5> how can i install the restricted extras in karmic?
<innomen> janisozaur, so there is no way to mimic the clicking of this panel button via terminal? there are only alternative ways to kill?
<kostkon> innomen, actually, it's killall process_name
<epinky> brooksaar: you're welcome :) , glad you've solved it
<gizmobay> benc1, it's a bash script. Google bash tutorial
<janisozaur> innomen: i don't get what are you trying to achieve
<innomen> kostkon, and if i didnt know the name but wanted to launch and appt hat would allow me to click ont eh frozen window?
<ouro> google smash!
<innomen> janisozaur, right click on your panel, hit add, go find froce quit application
<Dr_Willis> benc1:  may be better to learn to do upstart scrits/configs  since most services are moving to upstart
<khensthoth> chri123s5: In the terminal, run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<innomen> janisozaur, click that button
<kostkon> innomen, that's a panel applet, you can launch it separately
<benc1> gizmobay: I'm trying to understand if there is a meanning for the NAME, DAEMON... in the start of the script
<kostkon> innomen, only add it on your panel
<innomen> kostkon, excellent, how?
<kostkon> can → canit
<kostkon> eh
<kostkon> can → can't
<kostkon> sorry
<innomen> kostkon, no its on my panel i want ot launch it via a terminal command
<benc1> Dr_Willis: I thought that init.d scripts use upstart
<benc1> Dr_Willis: do you have a link to help me started
<Geboy> how can i check the kernel version of ubuntu 9.10 server edition
<kostkon> innomen, you can't i suppose
<flan_suse> uname -r
<gizmobay> is it like NAME =?
<janisozaur> innomen: and what about it?
<Dr_Willis> benc1:  the init.d stuff is slowly getting phased out. Check the /etc/init/ directory for what upstart cfgs are being used
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<flan_suse> Geboy, uname -r
<innomen> janisozaur, wghat doy uo mean what about it, how do i launch it with the terminal insetad of clicking that button?
<Geboy> okay, thanks flan_suse
<d4non> janisozaur I guessed the primary partition table, and I dunno exacly how to use gpart
<innomen> janisozaur, kostkon says its impossible, he's probably right
<benc1> Dr_Willis: I'll read it. thanks
<janisozaur> innomen: oh, i see. so you want the crosshair to pick the app you want to kill?
<khamer> I'm trying to figure out what args to pass to ps to get ps to think the screen is infinitely wide (i.e., chop off ps -eHO fname to my screen width dynamically)
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: crap i just check its called left_ptr
<janisozaur> d4non: man gpart
<innomen> janisozaur, yesir
<bzrk_> innomen: you want to kill an x app with a terminal command?
<janisozaur> innomen: no idea. i'd use kill/killall/htop
<bzrk_> innomen: try xkill
<janisozaur> innomen: or just click "x" on the window frame...
<innomen> bzrk_, ha! perfect
<benc1> Dr_Willis: on karmic I have /etc/init.d but I don't have /etc/init folder. do I need to install anything?
<innomen> bzrk_, thank you :)
<janisozaur> bzrk_: nice one
<bzrk_> innomen: yw :)
<Hilikus> is there some way to tell samba just to ignore windows permissions and use a specific value? no masks, no nothing, just make the files have always a certain permission? every time i modify a file in windows, my linux permissions get screwed up
<innomen> janisozaur, >.>, clikc x..... yea, never thought of that... >.> :P :)
<Dr_Willis> benc1:   /etc/init files: 47 / size: 27.3 KB
<Dr_Willis> benc1:  you may want to check again.
<janisozaur> innomen: that's what i'd use :P if the app wasn't responding eventually it become greyed-out and would be killed...
<Dr_Willis> benc1:  unless you did a upgrade..  Not sure if that differes or not. I do clean installs
<innomen> janisozaur, sometimes that does not work :)
<benc1> Dr_Willis: yes, I did an upgrade but I don't believe it's related
<innomen> janisozaur, plus sometimes i know its dead and dont want to wait for it to time out
<janisozaur> innomen: in such cases i just use kill and the usual stuff, i alwas have at least one terminal window opened ;)
<innomen> janisozaur, well yur justa  big nerd :P :)
<pkkm> how to reconfigure mysql?
<Lungan> How do I add several torrents at one time in ktorrent?
<Kazakh> gizmobay: to check for multiple words just put your regexp between quotes with egrep ie. egrep "house|dog|cat"
<innomen> thanks guys i'm sure i'll be backl shortly :)
<janisozaur> innomen: what app do you want to kill often anyway?
<innomen> janisozaur, wine stuff ususally
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  i thought the open dialog allowd you to select several. Or drag/drop onto the gui perhapos
<innomen> it shoulda been called whine
<janisozaur> innomen: haha
<innomen> l8a playas :)
<scottandmonique> will wine apps work with cmds from terminal
<Dr_Willis> scottandmonique:  depends on the apps :)
<scottandmonique> i mean u could work wine its self retart it but not the actual programs
<scottandmonique> from the ubuntu terminal
<scottandmonique> am i only half right or completly wrong do let me know
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: That did not work out too well =P Just nevermind I suppose =p
<Dr_Willis> scottandmonique:  idont think you restart 'wine itself'
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: crap i just check its called left_ptr
<kyentei> Are you sure?
<pkkm> how to reconfigure mysql?
<dani> hello
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: its the default non-cross shaped xcursor
<kyentei> left_ptr is what it is called?
<kyentei> I'll try again then
<Guest33143> hello
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: .Xdefaults right?
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: yes, sorry about the problems and headaches
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: yes
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: or .Xdefault ?
<nuvan> has there been any fix to the 9.10 problem of network interfaces remaining unclaimed unless you boot with acpi=off?
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: No problem, I'll just try again =-P
<scottandmonique> Dr_Willis wineboot
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: yes .Xdefaults
<scottandmonique> Restarting (rebooting) Wine manually
<scottandmonique> In Terminal run:
<scottandmonique> Code:
<scottandmonique> rm -r /home/Your_User_Name/.wine/drive_c/windows/WININIT.INI
<FloodBot4> scottandmonique: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> scottandmonique: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: What does it have to say again? I forgot, and had to remove the file
<benc1> does upstart installed by default on karmic?
<scottandmonique> sorry am going to look at that today
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: touch .Xdefaults
<paschu> where can i get skins for emerald?
<Dakara> Hello, I am running into an error when I trt installing Ubuntu after the reboot. It gives me an option of choosing the boot I want, and then it goes into installing. Now this is where it goes wrong. It always comes up Video Mode not avaible. I have tried removing quiet and splash from the command line but still nothing. And whenever I click ctl alt f1, an error appears and won't let me enter any sudo commands. Could someone here help me
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: Yea, I got that far =) But inside the file =P
<Dr_Willis> paschu:   used to be some at gnome-look.org
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  but emerald is dieing off it seems
<aeon-ltd> kyentei: 'Xcursor.theme:   [then type the name of the cursor theme]
<backslash7> hey folks - is there a way to save my current X configuration (was done automatically instead of re-generating it every time I boot?
<paschu> Where can I get themes for emerald?
<backslash7> It's mostly about my HDMI port which I connected my TV to.
<jongbergs> Dakara: were you able to boot in recovery mode?
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: Hmmm, I'll go ahead and reboot =) thanks!
<Dakara> I was not able to even boot in recovery mode.
<jongbergs> Dakara: what error do you encounter in recovery mode?
<paschu> Where can I get themes for emerald?
<Dakara> I didn't write it down, I guess I should have, but all I know is it prevents me from entering sudo commands that could solve the problem.
<MaT-dg> is there a way to boost audio? some audio is to quiet on my laptop even when the volume is maxed out
<Kazakh> paschu: check on http://www.gnome-look.org
<Ridikuel> Hello, how can I enter the PIN for my UMTS Stick (Huawei K3520), so that wammu can connect and i can write and recieve SMS?
<taki_> The latest updates has made the Video fade color.
<jongbergs> Dakara: i see, you can actually get to command line terminal and type commands from there except that you can't use sudo
<Ddorda> how do i change the default preferences of the date and time?
<Dakara> No, I can't use any command lines.
<Dakara> Sudo is what I need though.
<cih997> hi, can i set wallpaper position in ubuntu 9.10??
<jongbergs> Dakara: you can't sudo if the you cannot use command line..that's it
<khensthoth> MaT-dg: Is it already maxed out in the Sound Preferences?
<Dakara> Oh, I am new to this, sorry.
<bzrk_> Ddorda: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<MaT-dg> ye
<llutz> Ridikuel: use a small script like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/322661/
<MaT-dg> khensthoth: yes
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: Nope, not working. File says: Xcursor.theme: left_ptr
<Dakara> What should I do, Jongbergs?
<kyentei> aeon-ltd: Did I do anything wrong?
<jongbergs> Dakara: no probs, were the install process ran smooth?
<jongbergs> Dakara: did you encounter any errors during installation?
<benc1> Dr_Willis: I have several VBOXs with ubuntu and I was looking at a Jaunty instance. Karmic has /etc/init
<Dakara> Yes, it ran smooth until I rebooted my computer, and then when I click a boot option, the flashing white Ubuntu thing shows up and it runs its code, and then it goes to Video Mode Unavaible.
<diplomatic> Hey what are image package for ubuntu... taht starts with a G
<diplomatic> i cant remeber it but i know i need it
<khensthoth> MaT-dg: Try running alsamixer in the terminal, and increase the volume of other settings from there. In particular, look at PCM.
<flan_suse> diplomatic, an image viewer?
<nuvan> I have installed 9.10 on my laptop, and unless I boot with apci=off in grub, both of my network interfaces are listed as unclaimed in lshw
<bzrk_> diplomatic: gimp?
<diplomatic> yea might be gimp
<MaT-dg> khensthoth: already maxed out
<donald_> hey - I'm having trouble getting my wireless to work in karmic - can anyone help?
<paschu> Ubuntu is the NutZ!
<bzrk_> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4542 kB, installed size 13196 kB
<jongbergs> Dakara: can you address my nick for your replies so that i can track your response..
<khensthoth> MaT-dg: Then I don't think there's any other way to increase the volume.
<diplomatic> like my images are not showing up and as soon as i install it it shows up again
<diplomatic> ill try gimp
<Dakara> JongBergs: Alright. Sorry. did you catch what I said before or no?
<jongbergs> Dakara: ok, you actually see the error that says "Video Mode Unavailable"?
<Dakara> JongBergs: Yes.
<Dakara> JongBergs: It appears in the center of my moniter.
<jongbergs> Dakara: are you using a different PC right now?
<Ddorda> bzrk_: it didn't help, i want to make saturday as the last day in the week, and change the dot between the hour and the minutes to other symbol
<Dakara> JongBergs: No, I have it set to duel boot, I am using XP on my computer right now, and Ubuntu is set as my other OS.
<diplomatic> shit ist not gimp... Guld maybe?
<khensthoth> diplomatic: gthumb?
<Ridikuel> llutz: Thanx
<backslash7> My TV is connected to my computers HDMI port. The TV needs to be turned on when the computer starts otherwise I don't get anything on the TV. How can I fix this? Thanks in advance!
<jongbergs> Dakara: how did you go into install process..rigt from windows using wubi or you boot off from the live cd and initiates your install?
<Hans_Henrik> i would like to be able to.. like mount a folder from a remote computer, any idea how i can do that? (must be protected from public access as well.. /var/www/)
<Dakara> JongBergs: I used Wubi.
<Hilikus> does anyone know of a linux program that will store replay gain tags in id3v2? mp3gain stores them in APEv2
<erUSUL> Hans_Henrik: nfs ; sshfs ?
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: cifs, nfs, ftp, sshfs, your choice
<Jeruvy> backslash7: unfortunately this is required during the hdmi negotiation.
<Ridikuel> llutz: Is there a Way of recieving theese little information (e.g. about what is left of your prepaid money) by dialing something like *101
<llutz> Ridikuel: idk
<Ddorda> how to i change tha lst day of the week to saturday?
<jongbergs> Dakara: ok, when you're in windows xp after starting the installation, it says you need to reboot your computer, right?
<Dakara> JongBergs: Correct.
<backslash7> Jeruvy: Thanks for your answer. Is there no way to make Ubuntu remember the configuration and just load it no matter if there's a TV or not?
<Jeruvy> backslash7: it has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<ubuntuisloved> has anyone experience in how utmp works?
<jongbergs> Dakara: and you see the grub2 menu comes up?
<Ridikuel> llutz: pardon me, wtf is idk?
<llutz> Ridikuel: "i don't know"
<Dakara> JongBergs: Yes.
<backslash7> Jeruvy: Do you know a way to do it?
<jongbergs> Dakara: after selecting the ubuntu usually the firs line on the menu, that's when you encounter the error "Video Mode Unavailable"?
<scottandmonique> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322675/plain/
<Ridikuel> llutz: Sorry, thought it was a programm... apt-cache search idk showed nothing.... stupid me
<Dakara> JongBergs: After I select a boot option, it gives me the error.
<artikanet-60008> ciao
<artikanet-60008> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<llutz> Ridikuel: hehe, sorry
<scottandmonique> ok got it cheers
<Jeruvy> backslash7: Sorry, to do what?
<cookie> i have noobish question how i xchat ansrew to concrete prerson?
<jongbergs> Dakara: actually on what i see, you haven't installed ubuntu yet, the process that you see inside windows was just the copying of installation files prior to actual installation
<donald_> how can I determine what my wirless nic chipset is?
<erUSUL> donald_: lspci | grep -i net
<llutz> donald_: lspci/lsusb
<backslash7> Jeruvy: To make linux (in this case ubuntu) remember and autoload the hdmi settings
<backslash7> so I can start the computer without the tv and still get a picture on my TV later on
<Dakara> JohnBergs: Then what do I do to fix this?
<jongbergs> Dakara: ok, during wubi installation, on what partition did you select ubuntu should be located?
<donald_> is this - 00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3) - my wireless card?
<Dakara> JongBergs: Inside Windows.
<erUSUL> donald_: no; thats the wired one. is a usb dongle ?
<jongbergs> Dakara: yes, inside windows, but on which partition? C: or D:?
<donald_> erusul: no it's internal
<Dakara> JongBergs: D:
<Jeruvy> backslash7: there isn't any way, since the hdmi cable does this during initiation.  Everytime you link a monitor with a device it will go through this process.  This is strictly a hardware process.
<jongbergs> Dakara: ok, let
<erUSUL> donald_: and that one line is the only ne you get ?
<backslash7> Jeruvy: :O really!
<backslash7> Jeruvy: Thanks, I'll read up on it then
<donald_> erusul: yes
<Jeruvy> backslash7: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hdmi is a good starting point.
<erUSUL> donald_: then look at the entire output of « lspci » run it without the grep
<Dakara> JongBerg: Let what?
<jongbergs> Dakara: ok, let's try booting again then on the grub menu, select the first line, press "e" to edit boot menu, the add this on the last line vga=792
<donald_> ok - I'll pastbin it, pretty sure it's not there though.
<diplomatic> anyone know what package i might need to install so my pictures show up on my server
<diplomatic> i know it starts with a G
<llutz> donald_: pastebin output of "lsusb" too please
<jongbergs> Dakara: after adding vga=792 press escape then press enter to boot
<Dakara> JongBerg: I will go try this right now, thank you.
<cognitiaclaeves> gmusic browser seems to causing a significant amount of CPU and network usage.  ... why?
<donald_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hellyeah> dont understand appendix and sampling part of thesis proposal
<jongbergs> Dakara: actually there are instructions below the screen on ther grub menu on how to edit the boot entries
<Ddorda> how do i change the first day of the week? (from monday to sunday)
<donald_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322682/
<embrik> irc.oftc.net
<donald_> erusul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/322682/
<donald_> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/322682/
<llutz> donald_: are you sure to have wifi? ;)
<donald_> yes
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I just upgraded to karmic, and found the mouse parts of my xorg.conf commented out, saying that HAL is used now.  How do specify EmulateWheel in /etc/console-setup?
<erUSUL> donald_: are you sure is well placed on the pci socket ??
<cognitiaclaeves> jaunty crashed; forced a hard reboot; The main thing I was doing differently was running gmusicbrowser, which i have noticed appears to be pushing the CPU and network usage up, for some reason, while nothing is playing.  Anyone know what it is doing in the background?
<LilJohn> does anyone know about using ufw to ip masq for pptpd?
<donald_> erusul: it's a laptop and I'm not sure how to check that
<erUSUL> donald_: does the lap has a button to turn on/off the wifi ?
<donald_> erusul: do you know how?
<donald_> erusul: yes
<^Alita> hi to all
<donald_> erusul: it doesn't work though - nothing happens no matter where the switch is
<erUSUL> donald_: and is turned on or off ...
<^Alita> enyone know how to emulate an usb-pen from an usb port in a pc?
<erUSUL> donald_: maybe some option in the bios ?
<donald_> erusul: and the light stays orange no matter the position - supposed to turn blue when it's on
<Delano-254739206> I'm using KDE4 and am trying to get Emerland themes to install, but it won't work?
<serp_> I can't find llvm clang in the package repository. How come?
<Delano-254739206> The themes in Emerald show
<Delano-254739206> But I can't apply them
<Delano-254739206> Why?
<donald_> erusul: it's not really clear which switch position is the on and which is the off
<erUSUL> serp_: we have gcc is that not enough ? ;)
<pkkm> how to connect a mysql command on localhost?
<serp_> erUSUL: no it's not enough
<donald_> erusul: what would I be looking for in the bios?
<erUSUL> donald_: i understand... so the problem is that we can not turn the card on becouse the button does not work  :|
<Delano-254739206> Anyone?
<tul> hi all
<eTiger13> is there any reason why a program would not start when i create a launcher for it but start when i type the same command into a terminal?
<erUSUL> donald_: really dunno; just a shot in the dark. maybe there is a wifi allways on setting or something
<holy1> donald_: Donald the duck ??
<jongbergs> !hi | tul
<ubottu> tul: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tul> lacie 3tib disk appears only with 2199 gb capacity by ubuntu 9.04 64b. WHY
<donald_> erusul: I'm not sure if that's correct or not - when I had the card working (I think it was jaunty) the switch didn't work
<eTiger13> tul how did you partition it?
<LilJohn> can someone help me setup ufw todo ip masqerading for pptpd clients?
<donald_> erusul: the card worked, but the switch didn't (if I remember correctly)
<tul> eTiger13: even before partitioning it.
 * erUSUL hates regressions
<Melos86> Ciao a tutti
<jongbergs> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<eTiger13> tul where are you looking at the size at?
<tul> unallocated disk space
<pickles> .
<pickles> hi
<Melos86> cè qualcuno che mi puo aiutare gentilmente
<donald_> erusul: I have to go grab a bite to eat, so I'll tackle this problem again another time - thanks for your help, though!
<erUSUL> donald_: dunno sounds lke you hit a kernel bug or something
<Ridikuel> Is there a Chance to make an audio-call through an UMTS Stick?
<erUSUL> !it | Melos86
<dAlfa89_> tul, manufacturers use different units to us, a "gigabyte" is 1000mb to them, and 1024 to us (Strictly speaking, 1024mb would be a gibibyte by name)
<ubottu> Melos86: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<llutz> LilJohn: https://www.cpjconsulting.com/?p=41
<tul> eTiger13: new size: 2097149mib
<eTiger13> tul you need to look at total disk space
<tul> now it should be around 2800gb
<pickles> i've googled this for a while now and cannot find the solution.  my box keeps on mounting an emergency tmpfs on /temp even though i have recreated my swap partition using cli, gparted, etc. and tried uuids and device mountpoints to tell fstab where the swap is.
<donald_> erusul: I used to use the broadcom b43 driver - I've seen that others have run into problems with it, but not sure how recent those posts were
<pickles> does anyone have any ideas on how to get /tmp to mounts as swap properly again?
<dAlfa89_> tul, my 500 gig only shows as 464.8, which is a lot less than 500
<pickles> i'm afraid to turn of the init.d script as i might not be able to log in
<pickles> thoughts?
<tul> size 2.00 tib, should be 3tib. it's not that.
<diplomatic> this sucks
<LilJohn> @jongbergs yeah i know what ufw is and mostly how to use it and i think i have it setup right but its still not doing what i need, i was hoping someone could help me troubleshoot
<eTiger13> tul but what are you using to view the size?
<Delano-254739206> I'm using KDE4 and am trying to get Emerland themes to install, but it won't work?
<dayo> how do i get gnome-terminal to open on login?
<fcuk112> dayo: does adding it to your startup applications not work?
<mrbook> when i run cheese I only get these color bars. How can I make it work
<dayo> fcuk112: i will try that, thanks :-)
<Dallas> anyone able to help get the video drivers working for dell mini 10
<Blehk> Does anyone know how I can give a specific user permission to the apache logs?
<eTiger13> tul and are you sure its a 3tb drive? i didnt even think they sold those  yet
<jongbergs> mrbook: do you mea cheese webcam app?
<mrbook> jongbergs: yes
<Vonnick> Does Ubuntu work alright with SLI?
<jongbergs> mrbook: try go to edit > preferences
<jongbergs> mrbook: and select the proper capture device from there
<tul> eTiger13: srryy   kkbbrdd    ddeeaadd:(((9
<jongbergs> mrbook: that matches your webcam
<mrbook> jongbergs: thanks I'll take a look.
<Lungan> Doesn't ubuntu support magnet links?
<Curs0r> Hi, I need some help with ndiswrapper and a trendnet usb wifi adapter, here's the dmesg output http://pastebin.ca/1678178
<diplomatic> what packages could stop images from showing up?
<KebabBob> I get an kernel error when trying to boot from usb  livecd - "No filesystem could mount root".. Anyone know what that could be?
<Dallas> I'm trying the install on the forums, but it's been so long since I've used ubuntu I'm confused, he says "The Following code samples are stripped from my install-poulsbo.sh, almost everything requires sudo:" I'm not sure what to run. I tried install-poulsbo.sh and apt-get install-poulsbo.sh
<eTiger13> is there any reason why a program would not start when i create a launcher for it but start when i type the same command into a terminal?
<FiremanEd> bucky7
<paschu> how can i change the color of the text in my panel?
<Kazakh> eTiger13: are you sure your launcher is correct?
<llutz> paschu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47776
<jongbergs> eTiger13: probably that command requires super user privilege
<eTiger13> Kazakh: yeah. i copied the command exactly. i change the type to application in terminal and it runs fine as well but i dont want an extra terminal window open
<eTiger13> jongbergs: nope.
<paschu> how can i change the color of the text in my panel?
<jongbergs> eTiger13: what command is that?
<foxbuntu> ok this is a total brain fart, where is df located?
<pinesipsip> hey could anyone please provide me with the terminal command to clear firefox cookies, caches, etc? thanks
<Kazakh> foxbuntu: try "whereis df"
<graham> how do i create su? sudo useradd root ?
<paschu> how can i change the color of the text in my panel?
<foxbuntu> Kazakh, ah, thanks
<teddymills> broken libc6...can I fix this without getting MacGyver?  Or should I just rebuild the server?
<teardrop> hi
<jongbergs> paschu: right click the panel > properties
<pinesipsip> hey could anyone please provide me with the terminal command to clear firefox cookies, caches, etc? thanks
<jongbergs> !hi | teardrop
<ubottu> teardrop: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<guntbert> !root | graham
<ubottu> graham: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<paschu> jongbergs: NO!
<Kazakh> eTiger13: what command are you trying to create a launcher for?
<graham> ubottu: laff.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laff.
<graham> im already in su
<eTiger13> Kazakh: nevermind. now its magically working
<llutz> paschu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47776
<guntbert> !noroot | graham
<ubottu> graham: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<graham> ubottu: didnt ask what you supported m8 :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<teardrop> guys i have a problem with koala janitor and adobe flash
<Kazakh> eTiger13: the ghost in the machine is at it again :)
<graham> dont worry i dont
<teddymills> I will never watch the Matrix the same again...There is no root passwd...LOL
<mrmojo> hi guys, how do i overclock my intel atom netbook
<eTiger13> Kazakh: i created the launcher yesterday and tried it a million times seems like and then now it just starts automagically. weird
<mrmojo> is there a program for linux to do it?
<ouro> mrmojo: try using a huge magnet
<Snausages> mrmojo: gotta cut speed holes on it
<Geboy> whats the command to install a compiler to compile squid?
<mrmojo> :/
<eTiger13> mrmojo: you dont
<mrmojo> why not?
<Kazakh> eTiger13: maybe it needs a day to start? :D
<Hans_Henrik> in Places->Connect to a server, is there a way i can just make a shortcut to "connect to server" with server/protocol/path/pass/etc pre-set?
<eTiger13> because its not made for overclocking. its made to be a netbook
<Geboy> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mrmojo> eTiger13: it runs very cool at 1.6GHz, but flash video playback is terrible
<aeon-ltd> overclocking the atom isn't the best idea but you can by changing BIOS multipliers
<mrmojo> apparently 2GHz is much better for flash video playback
<mrmojo> thanks aeon-ltd
<Kazakh> lol :)
<Dallas> can someone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1253406
<Snausages> mrmojo: yup...  but atoms don't go that fast.  try other video playback, you'll find that it works great.
<Kazakh> did anyone advice mrmojo to keep an ice pack handy? :)
<pinesipsip> >	hey could anyone please provide me with the terminal command to clear firefox cookies, caches, etc? thanks
<chiques> What are the chances of me catching and infecting my ubuntu 9.10 with all those trojan horses, worms and virus's on the internet?
<guntbert> Dallas: give us the details *here* please
<funkiwan> I can't run Nautilus as a regular user on my system, but I can under sudo. Any reason why that would be the case?
<eTiger13> chiques: really good if you install windows on it
<chiques> lmao!
<jongbergs> !virus | chiques
<ubottu> chiques: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<eTiger13> funkiwan: did you change the permissions somehow?
<aeon-ltd> pinseipsip: its in firefox's own options but for flash cache search around in .macromedia and delete the stuff you don;t want
<Dallas> Guntbert: of course, just trying to install the video drivers for a dell mini 10 on the new ubuntu
<^Alita> anyone knows how to make a pc looks like an usb pen by the usb port?
<frostburn> anyone use dropbox, if so has your memory footprint ever been about 1gb resident?
<chiques> Thanks eTiger13, jongbergs
<TxHawks> Hi, I'm trying to run a shell script from cron, but from some reason it doesn't work. It works fine if I run it from the terminal
<Kazakh> pinesipsip: rm -rf ≲/.mozilla/firefox ? :)
<arand> pinesipsip: I don't think there is a straightforward one, from terminal I think you'd have to mess about in the profile directory if you relly need to do it without starting firefox
<Kazakh> damn, the home key doesn't work on xchat?
<funkiwan> eTiger13: Not that I know of. The only reason it occured to me to run it as root was b/c I saw this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/421059
<eTiger13> ^Alita: i think only macs can do that
<^Alita> nah! nothing for linux?
<pinesipsip> aeon-ltd: i want to write a shell and include clearing cookies automatically in my script
<graham> how to add sshd to default?
<graham> i gentoo its rc-update add blah default
<graham> anyone/
<^Alita> impossible :)
<graham> ?
<guntbert> Dallas: I cannot help in that case - but the more detail you give the more likely someone will have an answer
<funkiwan> eTiger13: I was running kubuntu, and then after I upgraded to karmic I decided to run gnome. I haven't been able to run nautilus since I made the switch. Never ran it before, just used Dolphin.
<vsMS> Hi! What's your suggestion for irc client on karmic / gnome? I'm using Empathy but I'm not so happy with it.
<syrius> how do you select text in epdfviewer?
<Dallas> guntbert: thank you.
<jongbergs> vsMS: consider using pidgin
<diddy> Does anybody know who to convert .rtf subtitles to .srt?
<guntbert> Dallas: Good luck :-)
<eTiger13> vsMS: x-chat2
<jongbergs> vsMS: it's available in repositories sud apt-get install pidgin
<aeon-ltd> funkiwan: are you logged in as root/guest/or your account?
<pinesipsip> help please :[ i want to write a shell and include clearing my firefox cookies automatically in my script
<graham> how to remove boot time stuff?
<funkiwan> aeon-ltd: my own account
<VCoolio> pinesipsip: in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<blah>.default there are two files, cookies.sqlite and cookies.sqlite-journal; seems sensible to have those deleted
<paschu> A window is too big to fit in my screen. How to fix?
<syrius> how do you select text in epdfviewer?
<syrius> so I can copy and paste
<Dallas> Anyone able to help get the video drivers working for a dell mini 10 on Karmic?
<aeon-ltd> funkiwan: what app launcher?
<funkiwan> another strange thing i'm noticing is that nautilus doesn't appear as an option under gnome-do
<funkiwan> but the command is available under the command line
<funkiwan> but i see no icons for it in any menu under the Applications menu
<pinesipsip> VCoolio: thanks i'll try it out
<arand> pinesipsip: your profile is normally contained in ~/.mozilla/firefox/somerandomstuff.default/ you could backup that and see what happens should you delete the cookies.sqlite content-prefs.sqlite files for example
<Dazedit> Hello all, I was thinking of upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, I havn't gone 64-bit yet because of problems with flash, etc. Could anyone tell me if it's still too problematic, or if I should go for it now?
<arand> pinesipsip: but DO BACKUP that stuff before trying to delete it.
<syrius> how do you select text in epdfviewer?
<pinesipsip> arand: thanks i'll be sure to
<aeon-ltd> funkiwan: look in /usr/bin/ is it listed there?
<syrius> so I can copy and paste
<guntbert> syrius: are you talking about evince? just select the text with left mouse button
<TheJoe> I'm on the LiveCD right now, my master disk is 160GB with a 100GB partition holding Ubuntu, my other disk is a 500GB disk containing Windows 7. I have installed Ubuntu to the 100GB partition however GRUB is not functioning, following the installation guide on Ubuntu Wiki is successful, but menu.lst is missing
<Kazakh> Dallas: checkout: http://mok0.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/ubuntu-on-the-dell-mini-10-2/
<b0gg1e> Hi
<jongbergs> Dazedit: what hardware platform you currently have
<funkiwan> aeon-ltd: yep
<Curs0r> Hi, I need some help with ndiswrapper and a trendnet usb wifi adapter, here's the dmesg output http://pastebin.ca/1678178
<paschu> A window is too big to fit in my screen. How to fix?
<ong> hi, Ubuntu 9.10 does not start on my PC (it starts on my wifes): 64 Bit version, ISO desktop life CD
<Gadget3000> Dazedit: The prerelease version is supposed to work fine but there is a wrapper available for the 32-bit version if that doesnt work
<Slon_> hello people. can anyone help me installing ubuntu karmic ?
<b0gg1e> Im looking for a small ubuntu dist (<700) for ppc *or* a way to boot over network on a g4 powerbook.  Any hints?
<ong> I also tried unetbooin - same result
<ong> any idea?
<guntbert> !pm | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jongbergs> Curs0r: have you installed ndiswrapper package?
<Dazedit> Gadget3000, Ahh, okay. If thats the case I should be alright.
<zer0her0> where do i put usesr CLI tools?
<Gadget3000> Slon_: Ill help. What's up?
<aeon-ltd> funkiwan: edit the launcher in the menu - redirect it to the /usr/bin shortcut
<Curs0r> jongbergs, yes, that dmesg output is from ndiswrapper
<jongbergs> Curs0r: does the trend site provide docs for installing the card
<erUSUL> !ppc | b0gg1e
<ubottu> b0gg1e: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<TheJoe> What does ' sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda ' mean/
<TheJoe> Oops
<TheJoe> Wrong paste
<Kazakh> Curs0r: which driver did you use?
<TheJoe> grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<aeon-ltd> Slon: where are you stuck at?
<Slon_> Gadget3000: debootstrap doesn't work from menu
<Slon_> Gadget3000: i started it manualy
<Curs0r> Kazakh, the win32 driver from the trendnet site. They say nothing about linux.
<ong> need help: 9.10 does not start - it stalls while booting (after language selection screen)
<guntbert> syrius: I know nothing about an app "epdfviewer"
<syrius> rude and mannerism is master slave
<b0gg1e> thx
<funkiwan> aeon-ltd: when i launch from command line, i get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/322712/
<Slon_> Gadget3000: it did his job, but installer doesn't know that
<syrius> why does ubuntu support slavery?
<Gadget3000> Slon_: I can't help you with that sorry. aeon-ltd said he would help though
<Slon_> Gadget3000: how can i tell installer, than job is done?
<funkiwan> aeon-ltd: and i can't seem to find the nautilus launcher in the menu
<jongbergs> ong: where did you initiate the installation, did you boot off the live cd?
<userfriendly> g'day
<paschu> how can i change the color of the text in my panel?
<Curs0r> jongbergs, Kazakh, I am now trying to build ndiswrapper from svn
<jongbergs> !ndiswrapper | Curs0r
<ubottu> Curs0r: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<syrius> guntbert http://trac.emma-soft.com/epdfview/
<jongbergs> Curs0r: good luck, just let us know how it works out
<syrius> guntbert in evince how do you reach all pages not just the current page?
<syrius> search*
<aeon-ltd> try launching nautilus -no-desktop
<Dallas> kazakh: would that work with the new ubuntu?
<Curs0r> jongbergs, Kazakh, if you know of any docs specific to the trendnet tew-645ub that would help
<Slon_> aeon-ltd: can you tell me how to inform the installer that i started debootstrap manualy and this step is done?
<syrius> guntbert how do you do a find for all pages in evidence?
<aeon-ltd> funkiwan: try launching nautilus -no-desktop because launching nautilus launches a desktop manager aswell
<zer0her0> where do i put user CLI tools?
<Curs0r> 9.10 is not covered on that wiki page
<guntbert> syrius: ctrl+a, ctrl+c
<funkiwan> aeon-ltd: no banana
<crohakon> yes banana.. mmmm banana
<syrius> it seems that epdfview can do the recursive search but not evidence
<aeon-ltd> Slon_: is this neccessary?(for your system)
<syrius> evidence allows you to select and copy but epdfview doesn't
<syrius> :(
<Kevin`> what technology does the ubuntu cloud computing thing use?
<ong> @jongbergs : I tried the live CD
<syrius> guntbert I am talking about using find to search for a word in all pages not just the current page in the pdf
<crohakon> Kevin`, water vapor
<guntbert> syrius: please complain to the author
<Kevin`> crohakon: :/
<aeon-ltd> funkiwan: try nautils --browser
<Slon_> aeon-ltd: yes. i got error 'can't determine the codename' and so i started debootstrap manualy. but intaller doesn't start further steps without knowing this step is done
<aeon-ltd> funkiwan: try nautilus --browser sorry for the spell
<aeon-ltd> Slon_: is this the alternative install CD?
<guntbert> syrius: ctrl+f searches the whole document
<Dallas> kazakh: I placed the two lines into the file, but when I run apt-get update i get "could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission denied) E:unable to lock the list directory"
<khensthoth> Kevin`: Eucalyptus?
<jongbergs> ong: can you repeat the install process, and start installation from System > Administration > Install ubuntu
<Slon_> aeon-ltd: no, ubuntu9.10 server
<syrius> I tried guntbert it doesn't
<guntbert> syrius: I meant about epdfviewer
<syrius> yes like I stated above epdfview does
<funkiwan> aeon-ltd: that doesn't work either. strangely, gnome-open does. what the flock?
<enrique> hola
<syrius> evidence doesn't
<Kevin`> khensthoth: that's a management tool though, what does it use to run the vms?
<Slon_> aeon-ltd: i am installing from iso - not from cd
<Kazakh> Dallas: do you have synaptic open?
<syrius> why should I have to use two apps to get two different features I want
<aeon-ltd> Slon_: i've got no idea, sorry for wasting your time.
<syrius> :(
<Dallas> nope, just terminal and firefox.
<guntbert> syrius: after ctrl+f you get a box at the bottom, and beside that there is a >next and a <previous
<funkiwan> aeon-ltd: where should i be finding the menu option to launch nautilus?
<enrique> español
<erUSUL> !es | enrique
<ubottu> enrique: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<syrius> yes I know that guntbert
<Kazakh> Curs0r: Seems like ndiswrapper doesn't like your driver... try uninstalling and reinstalling ndiswrapper again, and start from scratch
<Slon_> aeon-ltd: do you know where are installer's scripts located?
<ong> @jongbergs: I want to try at this time only. I do not want to install right away - I hope you understand: it's not very reassuring if the bootprocess already stalls
<guntbert> syrius: and with this you search the whole document
<Dallas> kazakh: nope, just terminal and firefox.
<Slon_> aeon-ltd: i just want to add 'exit 0' in the begining of this step :)
<aeon-ltd> funkiwan: no, but at this point i reccommend a reinstall of nautilus to fix permissions and shortcuts
<Kazakh> Dallas: try sudo apt-get update
<syrius> in Document Viewer 2.26.1 it only searches the current page you are on the whole document
<syrius> guntbert ^
<syrius> in Document Viewer 2.26.1 it only searches the current page you are on not* the whole document
<tul> lacie 3tib disk appears only with 2199 gb capacity by ubuntu 9.04 64b. WHY
<tul> yes. i'm back with batteries
<anarcap> Hello #ubuntu. Question. PDFs keep crashing every hour or so. I'm using Document Viewer Using poppler 0.12.0 (cairo) on Ubuntu 9.10. Any suggestions?
<guntbert> syrius: well here (same version) it does, just click on >next repeatedly
<Kevin`> tul: how do you have it partitioned?
<tul> it is not.
<Kazakh> 3tb drive? do they even sell those?
<syrius> guntbert it doesn't work
<turbanoff> hi all, I need sharing  ntfs-directory over samba
<Kazakh> sure it isn't a raid configuration or something tul?
<tul> yes it's by lacie, dual 1.5tb in raid
<Kevin`> tul: you have it configured for raid0, not raid5 or similar?
<Dallas> kazakh: w: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_pubkey 99d6b21cc6598a
<tul> it's fully automatic.
<Dallas> 0
<Slon_> people, tell me, please, where are ubuntu installer's scripts located?
<benc1> I'm trying to write upstart script. Is it possible to control how my service is being stopped?
<romeus> I'm running pulseaudio 0.9.19 on Ubuntu Karmic... I have a USB sound card. Whenever I unplug the sound card and then plug it back into the same USB port, pulseaudio no longer detects it. I have to plug it into another USB port for it to detect it. Is there any way around this?
<paschu> how can i change the color of the text in my panel?
<turbanoff> Error samba-log
<turbanoff>  '/mnt/data/download' does not exist or permission denied when connecting to [download] Error was Permission denied
<egal12345> Slon_ what do you mean with installers scripts/
<llutz> paschu: follow the link i gave you, stop trolling
<turbanoff> '/mnt/data/download' exist!
<paschu> llutz: sry i was afk
<funkiwan> aeon-ltd: just ran the reinstall. still nothing. however, if i run "nautilus ." then it works.
<paschu> didnt noticed that sum1 replied
<llutz> paschu: i gave it you twice
<Slon_> egal12345: scripts that are started by ubuntu installer main menu
<Kevin`> tul: how are you measuring the capacity if it's not partitioned or formatted?
<aeon-ltd> funkiwan: damn, out of ideas
<Ddorda> how do i change the symbol between the hours and the minutes in the clock-applet?
<jongbergs> anarcap: try disabling cairo temporarily
<tul> Kevin`: gparted and fdisk
<paschu> A window is too big to fit in my screen. How to fix?
<syrius> maybe I have virus guntbert
<Kazakh> Dallas: try sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 99d6b21cc6598a0
<grawity> paschu: Make it smaller?
<zer0her0> what's the rhyme or reason of putting a CLI into either /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<zer0her0> ?
<paschu> grawity: not possible
<erUSUL> !fhs | zer0her0
<ubottu> zer0her0: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<grawity> paschu: Hold Alt, right-click-and-drag.
<Kevin`> tul: strange. what does it show in /proc/partitions or the kernel log when the disk is detected?
<zer0her0> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<grawity> zer0her0: Usually, user's own binaries go to /usr/local/bin. See the FHS standard (ubottu's message).
<paschu> grawity: i cant make it smaller
<Kazakh> Dallas: then try sudo apt-get update again
<anarcap> jonbergs - How do I disable cairo? (I'm new to ubuntu/linux.)
<grawity> paschu: Why not? What kind of window is it?
<tul> Kevin`: remind me plz the code for kernel log
<zer0her0> grawity: thanks, so i was right, my brain isn't quite in *nix mode today and i couldn't remember.
<ong> any idea: ubuntu (live cd Desktop, 64bit) stalls when starting (after language selection). CD and files ARE OK! Same with unetboot (USB Stick with life cd)
<anarcap> jonbergs - what is cairo anyway?
<zer0her0> ubottu: i'll bookmark that to remember
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zer0her0> haha
<paschu> grawity: my netbook has 1024 x 600 and the window isnt made for this resolution
<Kevin`> tul: dmesg
<zer0her0> erUSUL: haha oops, thanks
<tul> demsg | tail
<erUSUL> zer0her0: :P
<zer0her0> erUSUL: :-P told you my mind isn't working right today
<zer0her0> didn't wanna make a dumb mistake
<Kevin`> paschu: if you hold down the alt key you can drag windows from anywhere in the window, move it above the screen
<paschu> Kevin`: IT DONT WORK!
<funkiwan> aeon-ltd: thanks for trying. i appreciate the attempt.
<jongbergs> !cairo | anarcap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo
<Dallas> kazakh: beautiful. now should apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-psb work?
<Curs0r> jongbergs, Kazakh, well it doesn't look like ndiswrapper svn is going to build...
<Kevin`> paschu: gconftool-2 --set /apps/compiz/plugins/move/allscreens/options/constrain_y --type bool 0
<anarcap> jonbergs - oh snap. I'll just look it up i guess.
<Kazakh> Dallas: you can try now
<tehbaut> so how do I get NetFlix working on Linux?
<anarcap> jonbergs - Cairo is a software library used to provide a vector graphics-based, device-independent API for software developers. It is designed to provide primitives for 2-dimensional drawing across a number of different backends.
<Kazakh> Curs0r: why do you need the svn of ndiswrapper?
<jongbergs> anarcap: cairo or cairo dock lets you emulate deskop effects found on mac osx
<Curs0r> well in their channel it says in the topic to use the svn instead of 1.55
<mataks> what's the command in terminal to find a folder or file?
<llutz> mataks: find
<anarcap> jongbergs - have I been spelling your name wrong? stupid me. does document viewer require cairo then? It looks like it does.
<Kazakh> Curs0r: ah okay... yeah well, if it doesn't build, wait for the next release? :)
<Dallas> kazakh: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Curs0r> Kazakh, ugh I don't wanna go back to windows
<mataks> llutz, how bout a specific file/
<llutz> mataks: man find
<guntbert> mataks: find / -name "yourfile" (for the whole filesystem) or find . -name "yourfile" for the current directory
<anarcap> jongbergs - so how do I disable it? I did t a gogle search (how to disable cairo in linux) and got no help really.
<jongbergs> Curs0r: what does the command ndiswrapper -l outputs?
<Kevin`> Curs0r: are you sure your card has no native driver? which chipset is this?
<Dallas> kazakh: the following packages have unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg-video-psb: depends: libdrm-oulsbo1 but it's not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<anarcap> What is a good/stable PDF viewer in ubuntu??
<Kazakh> Curs0r: just buy a linksys network device ;)
<jongbergs> anarcap: does cairo got installed by default?
<Curs0r> I just installed the repo ndiswrapper again and I will now probe the driver
<anarcap> jongbergs - yes, by default. I'm pretty sure I didn't install it.
<Kevin`> the manufacturer of the device has no relation to what hardware (and thus driver) it uses
<Kevin`> linksys vs trendnet doesn't mean anything
<Hans_Henrik> how can i use console to search for all "php.ini" files on current dir, and all sub-dirs?
<Kevin`> the first thing you should be trying to do is find out what hardware you have
<Kevin`> not trying random drivers for it
<Hans_Henrik> (and perferably plain list)
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: [21:13:19] <guntbert> mataks: find / -name "yourfile" (for the whole filesystem) or find . -name "yourfile" for the current directory
<Curs0r> sudo ndiswrapper -i rt2870.inf || Segmentation fault || installing rt2870 ...
<Curs0r> rt2870 : driver installed ||	device (157E:3013) present
<snoopy> ssuop
<Curs0r> ndiswrapper segfaults, but does provide info... weird
<Kevin`> Curs0r: http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<zaoul> where can I get source code for 9.10 kernel - 2.6.31-14-generic? synaptics only has 2.6.31.14.27 or is this the same?
<Dallas> kazakh: would I just apt-get instal libdrm-poulsbo1?
<jongbergs> anarcap: i see, the document viewer that comes installed by default in ubuntu uses cairo, not cairo dock as what i thought
<snoopy>  #python :You need to be identified to join that channel. What does that mean?
<LjL> !register | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<snoopy> LjL so i need to register?
<glen> Hi all, I have a linux newbie question... I have a bunch of photos on a CD I want to move ubuntu on my laptop. Some folders do not have any rights for the 'other' users (eg. rwx------) and I am not the owner. As these files are on a CD-ROM I cannot chown the files (I get a read-only error). So how can I copy the files from the CD? Many thanks
<jongbergs> anarcap: the problem it keeps crashing every hour..you mean the entire system crashes or jus the document viewer only?
<LjL> snoopy: if you want to join #python yes.
<LjL> snoopy: further information in #freenode
<snoopy> LjL okay thanks
<marti80> Scuzini: Are you there?
<rysiek|pl> guys... I've got this ancient Gutsy box. now, the gutsy repos are loong gone - any ideas how to get it upgraded to the latest of what was available in Gutsy?
<Kazakh> Dallas: you can try that yes
<ngappppp> 'o
<jongbergs> glen: were you able to copy the file from the cd onto your lapto?
<Curs0r> Kevin`, way cool, but the build failed
<rysiek|pl> I'd rather not install clean karmic on it - it's a KDE box, and KDE4 might be... daunting for my 70+ year old grandpa
<Kevin`> Curs0r: why?
<Dallas> kazakh: I think that did something. not sure what, it removed a bunch of things. Now I'll try xserver-xorg-video-psb
<marti80> On Ubuntu 9.10 I have downloaded and installed GTKpod-aac .. and i will puut some music on the ipod but then i unplugged the ipod there aren't any music on but then i plugged it in again all my music is there .
<Curs0r> Kevin`, /home/foozle/Downloads/2009_0820_RT2870_Linux_STA_V2.2.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_linux.c:1624: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘open’
<Kazakh> rysiek|pl: try adding the following to you /etc/apt/sources.list:
<Kazakh> deb  http://repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
<Kazakh> deb-src http://repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
<Kazakh> rysiek|pl: then try updating
<marti80> On Ubuntu 9.10 I have downloaded and installed GTKpod-aac .. and i will puut some music on the ipod but then i unplugged the ipod there aren't any music on but then i plugged it in again all my music is there .
<Curs0r> Kevin`, could that mean I need the rt kernel source too?
<jongbergs> gone to sleep peps..
<Kevin`> Curs0r: it probably means something changed in the kernel since the driver was released.. try with an old kernel, or try to find/fix the cause of the problem (google is helpful usually)
<Dallas> kazakh: k now it's restarting. Is it going to matter that this was for 9.04 and I'm on 9.10?
<marti80> On Ubuntu 9.10 I have downloaded and installed GTKpod-aac .. and i will puut some music on the ipod but then i unplugged the ipod there aren't any music on but then i plugged it in again all my music is there .
<stephane_> hi here, how do i disable the wobbly effect in compiz? i saw there were no compiz-control-center or whatever that is
<guntbert> !repeat | marti80
<ubottu> marti80: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<VCoolio> stephane_: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dallas> kazakh: ugh. what's the command to start xserver
<VCoolio> stephane_: or if you have already, it's in system > preferences
<glen> jongbergs: when I try 'sudo cp /media/cdrom/protected_directory /home/glen/Desktop/pics I get the error "cp: ommiting directory 'protected_directory"
<jimmy51_> i've installed 9.10 on my work worstation.  we have a 2k3 domain here and i would like to be able to provide samba shares based on AD accounts.  is this feasible?
<glen> jongbergs: and when I try in the GUI it says cannot copy cause I don't have permission to read it
<Curs0r> Kevin`, this looks promising. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8306020
<Kazakh> rysiek|pl: sorry... was a little too fast in exploring the net... better is to check out old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Kazakh> Dallas: startxs
<Kazakh> Dallas: startx
<Dallas> kazakh: startx returns /user/bin/x11/x not found
<frostburn> jimmy51_, it is, but i've never had enough time or motivation to get it working, check the samba documentation for ad/ldap authentication
<aeon-ltd> stephane_: its call ccsm in synaptics
<jongbergs> glen: try adding -R option like sudo cp -R
<jimmy51_> frostburn: thanks
<stephane_> thanks
<Kazakh> try sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common start
<Dallas> kazakh: k
<ubuntu_> I am trying to install karmic on a computer and it keeps saying Grub loading, what am I doing wrong
<glen> jongbergs: that worked, thanks :)
<Dallas> kazakh: it asked for my password and then didn't do anything.
<stephane_> aeon-ltd, VCoolio , thank s, trying that now
<marti80> On Ubuntu 9.10 I have downloaded and installed GTKpod-aac .. and i will puut some music on the ipod but then i unplugged the ipod there aren't any music on but then i plugged it in again all my music is there .
<kibibyte> hi
<ubuntu__> some channel spanish}
<kibibyte> i have question about vpn
<LjL> !es | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jongbergs> glen: no probs :)
<kibibyte> when i run vpn all my trafic goes through vpn in UK
<kibibyte> :/
<kibibyte> i want just traffic to UK private network
<Kazakh> dallas: isn't it easier to just reboot the machine?
<kibibyte> not everywhere
<ubuntu__> ok thanks
<Dallas> kazakh: It just came to terminal when I restarted it.
<Dallas> kazakh: I'll try again
<Snausages> kibibyte: you need to make your local network the default route, rather than the vpn
<kibibyte> Snausages, how to do it with this tool
<kibibyte> netwrok manager
<BluesKaj> gave so called new chrome-os a try ...got scammed it's nothing but open suse and the chrome browser doesn't even work :)
<Snausages> kibibyte: I don't know
<kibibyte> :/
<Promythyus> question: I have port 4853 forwarded to my gateway in my modem. There is NO reference to port 4853 in my iptables, yet ShieldsUP! reports it is acting as a stealth port, as opposed to most other ports (such as 4854) just being closed ports. Why is this port not responding at all, and how can I open it?
<Kazakh> Dallas: I'm guessing that X couldn't start then... post the logging of X
<nuwanda1112> is there a definitive superior music play for unbuntu?
<Dallas> kazakh: Yeah, it doesn't start xserver, just comes to the loggin screen
<Kazakh> Dallas: the logfile of Xorg can be found in /var/log
<Snausages> kibibyte: ooh, I think I found it
<zaoul> nuwanda1112: I'm partial to vlc
<Snausages> kibibyte: go into the network manager via right click, edit connection, go to the vpn tab, select your vpn, hit edit, select the ipv4 tab, hit the routes button and hit the checkbox for "use this connection only for resources on its network"
<zaoul> nuwanda1112: but mplayer is suppose to be the do-all-defacto
<zaoul> nuwanda1112: personal preference in the end
<nuwanda1112> zaoul: well my first choice was songbird but i couldnt get that to work, so i was looking for an alternative..i havent heard of vlc before
<Dallas> kazakh: what's the command to open it, xorg.o.log, xorg.0.log.old, xorg.1.log?
<Snausages> kibibyte: then it will try to use any other internet connection first unless you request something specifically from the network the vpn links you to.
<zaoul> nuwanda1112: songbird in the repos?
<Kazakh> tail Xorg.0.log will be best I think
<zaoul> less
<zaoul> less /var/log/Xorg0.log
<stephane_> aeon-ltd, VCoolio , would you also know how to use the expose effect or something , the one that shows all the window at the same time ?
<cristo> hello everybody I have a problem with the grub2
<Kazakh> less is indeed even better :p
<cristo> anyone who can help me?
<aeon-ltd> stephane_: its all in ccsm just keep looking
<aeon-ltd> stephane_: sorry that ican't specify, haven't used ubuntu in 10months, moved to a new distro
<rysiek|pl> Kazakh: thanks
<cristo> my pc is not booting
<nuwanda1112> zaoul: repos?
<cristo> please someone who knows about this problem????
<zaoul> omg
<aeon-ltd> cristo: how are you here? and thats a hardware problem most likely or a borked /boot
<zaoul> !ast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ast
<zaoul> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cristo> ok sorry
<Steff> lol
<Kazakh> cristo: lol :) "my pc is not booting" euh... well maybe you may give a bit more information? or we'll have to start guessing and asking stuff like is the power plug inserted? :)
<Dallas> kazakh: k. what am I looking for?
<cristo> ubottu told me to identify myself
<Kazakh> Dallas: anything that shows like an error :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<khensthoth> stephane_: I think you are looking for the Scale effect. The default key combo for Ubuntu is Shift+Alt+ Up
<Curs0r> Kevin`, Module                  Size  Used by ||rt2870sta             488820  0
<Curs0r> thanks man
<VCoolio> stephane_: sorry, was away for a while; there is an expose or scale plugin that does that
<Curs0r> Kevin`, however, I still see no sign of the adapter in network config. Should I reboost?
<drworm> If I want to upgrade a program to something other than what is in the repository, do I need to do anything special as far as the repository goes?
<VCoolio> stephane_: the 'expo' plugin
<drworm> Case in point, Python is version 2.6.2 in the repository and 2.6.4 on the Python site...
<guntbert> !latest | drworm but you know
<ubottu> drworm but you know: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<cristo> I have 2 hard disks one 500Gb and one 80 Gb, I have installed on the 500Gb windows xp and 7 by making 2 partitions. All good so far, until I installed ubuntu 9.10, when the grub2 was supposed to start the only thing I see on the screen is " GRUB _"
<cristo> this is my problem
<VCoolio> stephane_: or the desktop wall now I come to think of it, anyway, try it out
<aeon-ltd> drworm: it is possible to just compile the pkgs yourself to get the latest greatest edition or just move to a RR distro
<Promythyus> ok, another question, fixed my previous problem.
<Promythyus> How does one get iptables to list all rules in ALL tables/chains/etc. iptables -L -n doesn't show the nat table, but if I do iptables -L -n -t nat it doesn't show the filter table...
<drworm> aeon-ltd: What if I found the debs? Do I need to worry about changing anything like uninstalling whatever the repository has already put in?
<VCoolio> stephane_: ok, this is definitely it: under windows, the scale plugin; sorry for the confusion
<guntbert> drworm: or you could search for a convenient !ppa
<aeon-ltd> drworm: 'hopefully' the debs should update the old versions however a update like sudo apt-get update may force a downgrade
<arand> drworm: look if it's available in a ppa, or as a stand-alone deb package somewhere...
<arand> drworm: ubuntu genrally stays on one version per release for stability and consistency reasons.
<xx_s_e_r_i_a_l_x> b-o-r-e-d
<mmatalka> Hello, waht steps do I have to take to ensure that non-x11 packages will always be chosen before the x11 version of a package? is there a document online about this?
<guntbert> !ot | xx_s_e_r_i_a_l_x
<ubottu> xx_s_e_r_i_a_l_x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<userfriendly> 'ello 'ello
<userfriendly> can someone help me with a weird graphics issue?
<userfriendly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331609
<xx_s_e_r_i_a_l_x> hello
<drworm> arand: Can I exclude a package from being upgraded?
<severin> What do u guys think about ChromeOS?
<arand> drworm: you can lock versions yes, easiest to do that is in synaptic.
<cristo> anynone who can help me now that I completely analyzed my problem?
<xx_s_e_r_i_a_l_x> ok i am leaving my system is desiding to upgrade to  9.10  peace
<arand> severin: #ubuntu-offtopic
<slayton> what are the recommended NAS options for Ubuntu
<guntbert> userfriendly: you might get more attention if you told your problem/question *here* in the channel
<drworm> arand: I'm on a vanilla verison of Crunchbang, haven't installed synaptic.  I'll check out options in apt-get.
<userfriendly> guntbert: point taken
<nivya> what is an easy version control system to install on ubuntu?
<Dallas> kazakh: there doesn't look like there is an error in this file,or not that I can find. Mostly it appears to be information from the install
<rysiek|pl> nivya: bzr
<slayton> nivya, they are all very easy to install
<slayton> nivya, well they all being svn git bzr
<drworm> There seem to be a lot of bug fixes within Python itself from 2.6.2 to 2.6.3 anyway...
<rysiek|pl> nivya: doesn't need a dedicated server software, and is pretty easy to use
<userfriendly> i have a three monitor setup with an ati and an nvidia card. two screens on the nvidia, one on the ati. the one on the ati has a resolution that goes 630 pixels over the bottom border, i.e. 1680x1680 instead of 1680x1050. any idea what the reason for that could be?
<nivya> ok. is there one with a recent gui interface?
<nivya> decent
<ticom_> hello
<ticom_> For a schoolproject we need to make a sound at a frequency, and from the sound that we record we have to find the frequency. How could we do that? I found somewhere that you should use /dev/dsp for this, but how does that work? (We have to use it in our own application...)
<OttifantSir> Anyone know how to get a mic to work with aMSN?
<Dallas> kazakh: there's (ee) open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory
<slayton> ticom_, use matlab
<slayton> or python
<Dallas> kazakh: (ww) falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<rysiek|pl> nivya: to tell you the truth - no idea. there was Olive or something like that, but I prefer CLI
<ticom_> slayton: does that have functions to create sound, and determine the frequency of sound by the microphone?
<slayton> ticom_, both have functions to play sound and both have the ability to record sounds from the microphone and both can do fourrier analysis
<cristo> I have 2 hard disks one 500Gb and one 80 Gb, I have installed on the 500Gb windows xp and 7 by making 2 partitions. All good so far, until I installed ubuntu 9.10 on th 80Gb disk, when the grub2 was supposed to start the only thing I see on the screen is " GRUB _"
<slayton> ticom_, but if this is a homework problem then I probably shouldn't tell you how to do it
<cristo> what should I do?
<saethr> question: trying to install nfs-server, which is the one to get, unfs or nfs-kernel-server?
<ticom_> slayton: thank you for your help, ill google for that two languages
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<slayton> ticom_, if you don't know what matlab is then use python... matlab is expensive if you don't have a copy
<ticom_> slayton: we are doing a project with physics about recording data to a cassette, so this is only a really little part of it that has nothing to do with the physics side of it
<OttifantSir> Anyone know how to get sound to work in aMSN?
<plazia> I'm just gonna relax and enjoy the show.
<Hilikus> how can i run a command in my server that won't stop running when i log out?
<commander_> hey guys how do i use Virtualbox. i have Windows Vista installed along here
<arand> cristo: is this a grub prompt where you can type thing or just an uninteractive message?
<Takinator> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu karmic/gnome/fglrx when enabling the metacity "composing-manager" setting (in order to user compiz or something else) : There is a 1sec lantency when maximizaing/minimizing windows. I have found some forum topics letting me think this issue is quite common but I cannot find any good solution to it. Anybody could help Me ? (For example, this thread gives a (quite bad) solution http://ubuntuforums
<Takinator> .org/showthread.php?t=1306527)
<Hilikus> how can i run a command in my server that won't stop running when i log out?
<rapha> How to get the Empathy desktop sharing to refresh the image?
<Snausages> Hilikus: I guess you could detach it with nohup
<cristo> arand:it's just an uninteractive message
<Snausages> Hilikus: or if you want really good management, use screen
<Kazakh> Hilikus: run it in deamon mode
<juro> hi, I am using Evolution but the filters don't work :(
<arand> cristo: ok...
<Hilikus> Snadder: i forgot about screen. thanks
<drworm> I'll be back when I mess everything up :)
<drworm> Thanks, guys!
<Azeotrope> how can I choose which users to appear in the login list window?
<arand> cristo: Is the windows HD thie primary one? The one you boot from?
<usr13_> Any tricks to hooking up Verison DSL via Linux?
<Guest79404> I have one short question, I just added my laptop to home network ... I can chat, watching www page, but I can't sand ping ... everytime is 100% lost (trying domain, and ip)
<usr13_> Tips tricks, ... etc ?
<coz_> Azeotrope,  did you click the loging UI  to see if the other users are listed?
<usr13_> howto...?
<Um_cara_qualquer> can anyone help me with a little C program problem?
<juro> Guest79404, probably your firewall
<LMJ> Evening
<Blehk> Um_cara_qualquer: go on with the question
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: just ask, or try #c++
<coz_> usr13,  that should be picked up automatically
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok ok
<Azeotrope> how can I choose which users to appear in the login list window?
<whileimhere> I was wondering how technically difficult it is to create an Ubuntu deb file for distribution?
<Blehk> google: how to create deb file
<kibibyte> what dont you fix fucking vpn manager
<arand> cristo: And are you using a separate boot partition?
<kibibyte> it terribly bugged
<grobe> oi
<kibibyte> is it made by some moron
<kibibyte> or what
<coz_> whileimhere,  did you google      create deb packages
<guntbert> !ohmy | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<whileimhere> Blehk I thought that and ubuntu deb file was different in some way from a Debian deb file.
<LMJ> Is anyone had this problem : since the update from 9.04 to 9.10, I have a long and high beeeeeeeep when I recorded my mic or call someone, even all mic and webcam unplugged, the noise is not present when I do the same things from the 9.10 LiveCD, any ideas ?
<kibibyte> but vpn manager in newest ubuntu is bugged . bugged and dumb
<arand> !packaging > whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere, please see my private message
<epinky> !ohmy > kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte, please see my private message
<kibibyte> i configured it after 24 hours of research
<usr13_> exit
<Blehk> whileimhere: if you make it a deb, you can convert it for any of the distros, there are walkthroughs on that as well.
<Younder> whileimhere, no, ubuntu is essentially a subset of debian. and deb files are identical
<Blehk> whileimhere: adding "ubuntu" to your search couldn't hurt either.
<whileimhere>  IC thank you all.
<kibibyte> why you provide so fuking bugged pieces of software not tested
<guntbert> Younder: that is not true in this simplicity
<cristo> arand: to tell you the truth I can't really remember about which is the boot disk, I installed a distro based on ubuntu 9.04 and the old grub worked perfectly. What do you mean separate boot partition, I let the intaller of ubuntu do the job all I chose was to install ubuntu on the 80Gb disk.
<coz_> kibibyte,  you mean in Karmic?
<kibibyte> anyone ever tested vpn connection manager?
<kibibyte> yeah
<erUSUL> !language | kibibyte
<kibibyte> karmic
<ubottu> kibibyte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Um_cara_qualquer> well people... this is my program http://pastebin.com/d676a7d92 ... it's called Selectionsort. Its a function that order a sequence of numbers... lowest to highest
<kibibyte> so why ubuntu is not family friendly ?
<coz_> kibibyte,  yeah there are many issues with karmic   ... it should have been listed as  "testing"  version only
<Um_cara_qualquer> i just can't find the "Segmentation falt" there
<cousin_mario> hello
<Blehk> Um_cara_qualquer: have you used gdb?
<erUSUL> Um_cara_qualquer: ##c
<cousin_mario> what is the best place for setting a module option?
<coz_> kibibyte,  however ...now is the time to comment on issues  because  lucid wont be much different if no one comments on the issues  already in karmic
<cristo> arand: the 500Gb is sda does this help?
<cousin_mario> possibly / /etc/modprobe.d/options ?
<kibibyte> the vpn network  manager is so crap that anyone could hate ubuntu
<arand> kibibyte: this is not the place to complain, if you have a specific problem, ask, if you have solved it and know the issue, report a bug and help improve it for others.
<erUSUL> cousin_mario: /etc/modprobe.d/
<bradland> anyone here ever use "expect"? i've got a script that sends a password to ssh, but I need the session to stay up and revert to user control, rather than remain under the control of `expect`.
<guntbert> !bug | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cousin_mario> erUSUL: can I create another file?
<kibibyte> arand, this issue is reported 1000 of times
<Blehk> Um_cara_qualquer: I'd highly suggest this be the time you learn to use it. gdb will make you happy. Also, usually you write a function, test the function, write a function, test a function.
<erUSUL> cousin_mario: use a file mymodule.conf or something like that
<kibibyte> and not fixed
<Um_cara_qualquer> i don't know how use gdb... everybody told me to... but i don't know =/
<cousin_mario> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> cousin_mario: yes you can use your own file
<cousin_mario> erUSUL: will the options collate?
<kibibyte> so dont tell me to report it
<Um_cara_qualquer> kkk
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<erUSUL> cousin_mario: but it have to end in .conf
<Blehk> Um_cara_qualquer:  http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~gilpin/tutorial/
<guntbert> kibibyte: please stop venting your anger here
<kibibyte> just search vpn+ubuntu and see how mamy troubles with this crap have all users
<cousin_mario> erUSUL: I mean, alsa-base.conf already has options for that module: what happens if I add some other in another file
<cousin_mario> =
<cousin_mario> ?
<kibibyte> so fix it
<kibibyte> and dont relase crap
<erUSUL> cousin_mario: dunno better add the option in that file then
<kibibyte> if vpn doesnt work
<kibibyte> dont relase it
<Younder> guntbert, whileimhere: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian
<Blehk> Um_cara_qualquer: Give a man a fish, you have fed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you have fed him for a lifetime :)
<erUSUL> kibibyte: we do not have any power in ubuntu release procedures. File bugs and stop wasting our time
<VCoolio> kibibyte: it's no use ranting here; we're all users just like you trying to help each other
<erUSUL> !bugs | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kibibyte> this bug is reportes since 2 years!!!
<Blehk> kibibyte: sounds like a good time for you to tackle it then
 * erUSUL *plonk*
<arand> cristo: ok, so the windows partition is probably the one you are booting from, and where the grub2 mbr is located, and if just using the normal install you would have ubuntu root "/" on sdb1, and no boot partiton, so no problem there. What I'm assuming the problem is, is that grub is unable to locate the rest of "itself" which is located on the sdb1 ubuntu partition.
<bradland> kibibyte: what do you expect anyone here to do about it?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Blehk, heh i couldn't agree more... but i just don't have time to learn gdb now... i have to show this to my professor tomorrow
<Blehk> kibibyte: I tend to tackle anything that bothers me, I'd suggest you do the same :)
<Blehk> Um_cara_qualquer: then start using printf's and debug each function slowly.
<kibibyte> what you mean tackle
<bradland> Blehk: I'm pretty sure we're not allowed to tackle users in this channel :-)
<epinky> XD
<Blehk> Um_cara_qualquer: use asserts to make sure you're getting the correct types of data
<kibibyte> just ban that dumb developer who provides vpn network manager
<Blehk> bradland: it's a shame though, really
<arand> cristo: Do you have a liveCD at hand? At this point I would try reinstalling grub2 from a liveboot
<kibibyte> how can they relase tools if they are not tested
<lucidity> hi - i've been having a trouble 9.10 and the FF java plugin - i seem to be getting the "grey box" for all java applets (and occasional freezes too).. i've tried with the sun and openjdk packages, and also a manual install from java.com - has anyone seen this problem?
<epinky> kibibyte: you don't even know what you're talking about :)
<guntbert> kibibyte: please stop that ranting *here*
<kibibyte> i mean it can crash sometimes, but it crashes at everything
<Nils1> hi, i have a problem with karmic: self-burned data-dvds aren't readable for windows users, but cds are. has anyone an idea how to fix this?
<gerzel> Q: Ubuntu server, I'm setting up an ubuntu server to be a development server but would also like a minimal x enviroment on it to do work on.  I know I can probably do this with tasksel, and am wondering if there might be any problems putting something like xubuntu on a server system.  The actual box is a desktop box that has been replaced and is being reused.
<Curs0r> Kevin`, module loads, looks fine, I followed all instructions, no wifi iface
<trism> Azeotrope: after some exploring, it appears users are listed in the gdm login window if their UID >= 1000, and not if they're < 1000, except for nobody
<kibibyte> it seems like dumb & dumber relase vpn manager
<Kevin`> Curs0r: is it possible ndiswrapper is claiming the device?
<Curs0r> Kevin`, removing ndiswrapper
<Kevin`> Curs0r: also, check if the driver has the device id for your device (since you have the source)
<Curs0r> Kevin`, it does, I added it myself
<cristo> arand: I made my experiments, the first time I chose ubuntu to be installed on the whole sdb so it made a logical partition sdb5 by itself, and then I also let the option grub to be installed on hd0. The second time I changed the grub install to sdb.
<userfriendly> uh huh
<cristo> arand: since no os is running I am talking to you through the live cd
<kibibyte> epinky, can you gibe me email adress of dumb & dumber who provide vpn network manager
<cousin_mario> bye
<guntbert> !ops | kibibyte won't stop his ranting
<kibibyte> i want tellthem to chnage their buisness to potato factory or something
<ubottu> kibibyte won't stop his ranting: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<epinky> !ops | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tenoch1> Guys what command should i use to install a package that is older. Gdebi gives me this error "a later version is already installed"
<kibibyte> what now
<cristo> arand: Now the pc is configured as described "the second time"
<Curs0r> Kevin`, ndiswrapper is gone, same results
<kibibyte> fix vpn manager instead of configuring automatic bans
<gpd> pptp vpn on karmic not working - known bug or my settings?
<Delvien> Anyone here ever use winflash from within ubuntu before?
<kibibyte> gpd hahah
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kibibyte> gpd i spent 2 days on configuring vpn crap
<kibibyte> gpd i spent 2 days on configuring vpn crap
<gpd> kibibyte: ???
<gpd> kibibyte: oh - any fix?
<kibibyte> gpd it full of bugs
<kibibyte> its
<Flannel> kibibyte: Please stop this.  This channel is not for ranting.
<gpd> kibibyte: my settings were ok on jaunty :(
<userfriendly> kibibyte: grab your sock puppet and put it where the sun don't shine
<DoYouKnow> can you guys take a look at my wubi log and tell me what's wrong? http://www.pastebin.ca/1678335
<kibibyte> gps  ill give you url
<gpd> i seem to have entered a world of pain :(
<kibibyte> gpd i meana
<cristo> userfriendly is a tricky name right :p
<Kevin`> Curs0r: kernel log say anything useful?
<gpd> kibibyte: great  - thanks
<userfriendly> cristo:  you're not the first to remark on that.
<userfriendly> ;)
<Hans_Henrik> how can i use the console to search files in current dir, and all sub's, for files including a text-string?
<kibibyte> gpd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307345
<arand> cristo: ok, let's try reinstalling it from here then.
<userfriendly> thank the gods for the ignore function.
<erUSUL> Hans_Henrik: grep -R string folder/
<Hans_Henrik> ty
<erUSUL> Hans_Henrik: works with text file only
<cristo> arand: Ok I am reading your directions
<Curs0r> Kevin`, not really, no
<cristo> arand: terminal?
<Hans_Henrik> erUSUL: i think i wont need binary search atm
<ubuntujenkins> I am having fun writing back-up scripts but have a question, several pages/programs suggest backing up folder like /var/spool/mail /etc /root /boot /opt what settings do I lose by not backing them up?
<tenoch1> Gdebi tells me "Error: a later version is already installed" is there a way to go arround this problem?
<Kevin`> Curs0r: I know some of those devices need firmware to upload to the device, for example, but the driver is usually pretty explicit about not having it
<Kevin`> when you try to use it
<kibibyte> gpd, and remeber after you install pptp you need to reboot
<arand> cristo: First, (in terminal) " sudo mkdir /media/tmp/ " " sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/tmp "
<tenoch1> AFK 5 min
<Curs0r> Kevin`, I have an updated firmware file, but no firmware flash utility for this device
<ScabbyMadman> Need a clue: I need to mount usbdevfs but it refuses to mount... yet  the config option is set to Y in the  kernel... any clues folks?
<cristo> arand: ok done
<arand> cristo: this command should then take care of the installing: " tall /dev/sda
<arand>     *
<donavan_> does anyone know why flash keeps cause my browser to crash i had the problem in both firefox and chormium and it has even killed my gnome session once when it was in full screen  (running fully patched 9.10 NBR)
<ScabbyMadman> donavan_, good question: does it crash  everywhere or on specific sites?
<cristo> arand: it' s "tall dev/sda" ?
<erUSUL> ScabbyMadman: is usbfs
<Hb_Kai_> donavan: it does that for me :/
<ScabbyMadman> erUSUL, cool
<arand> cristo: sorry, miss-paste, hang on.
<arand> cristo: this command should then take care of the installing: " sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/tmp --recheck /dev/sda "
<VCoolio> tenoch1: uninstall that later version first, then install and hold the version you want; also dpkg has a force downgrade option, but I'm not sure how to use (dpkg --force-help)
<donavan_> scabbymadman .. does seem to be linked to any site though i do see it alot on hulu
<ScabbyMadman> erUSUL, musta read an old article on the web
<triptec> is there any firewall or similar that can forward by hostname instead of port number??
<arand> cristo: ignore the first "tall" and * thingy, it was a random paste by mistake.
<donavan_> hb_kai you runing 9.10 nbr ?
<tenoch1> VCoolio: ok thanks
<erUSUL> ScabbyMadman: no problem
<cristo> arand: Ok I got that. So grub should have been installed in sda?
<soreau> Does anyone happen to know if ndiswrapper works at all for usb wifi adapters?
<ScabbyMadman> donavan_, I have issues with certain sites, though complete crashes are rare....some sites, like cbc.ca/news refuse to even load the content
<userfriendly> soreau: yes
<Hans_Henrik> is there any like.. gui-wrapper for grep?
<zubrin> Hey, been having an issue, googled around but none of the answers i've found have helped. I'm running latest ubuntu on an asus g51v the sound works out of my speakers but not out of my headphone jack. Was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for an answer.
<soreau> userfriendly: ok thanks
<donavan_> scabbymadman no mine will just be running fine and its like something issue a kill command and poof my browser is gone
<userfriendly> soreau: found the site listing all the wlan adapters tested for ubuntu?
<cristo> arand: Houston we have a problem.
<ScabbyMadman> donavan_, that does happen  here once in awhile but rarely
<blacksun7> i'm attempting to recover a large number of file, most of them archives
<arand> cristo: the grub2 mbr is installed to the first 512b (446b) sector of sda, this just points to sda1:/boot/grub where it will lod the rest of the grub2 bootloader.
<gpd> kibibyte: nope - still now joy... giving up :(
<gpd> works perfectly on OSX... /me cries
<blacksun7> i've been attempting to find a bash script that would rename files after their archived contents, thus saving me the time of looking into every single archive manually
<arand> cristo: what's up?
<donavan_> scabbymadman im lucky if i gt 15 mins before mine goes
<cristo> arand: grub-setup: warn: Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it.
<cristo> grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged.
<cristo> grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<FloodBot1> cristo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blacksun7> anyone have any suggestion or idea of how to accomplish this?
<cristo> arand: grub-setup: warn: Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it. grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged. grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<kibibyte> gpd and whats the problem
<truk77> I'm having a fight with xorg.conf settings...anybody know where I'd go to set the X11 loglevel?  I'm running Jaunty
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, have you recovered the files yet?
<blacksun7> ScabbyMadman, I've moved them from the affected drive, if that's what you're asking
<gpd> nm-pptp-service-2179 log[main:pptp.c:314]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated -- then plugin dies...
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, and you want to say alter the name to something like *recovered?
<soreau> userfriendly: I was just asking in general
<blacksun7> ScabbyMadman, no, mostly they are archives and currently have the ####### recovered filename syntax
<userfriendly> soreau: kk
<blacksun7> I want to rename them according to their archived contents
<blacksun7> so if a tar had a file in it name pictures
<blacksun7> the tar would get renamed pictures and so on
<lucidity> hi - i've been having a trouble 9.10 and the FF java plugin - i seem to be getting the "grey box" for all java applets (and occasional freezes too).. i've tried with the sun and openjdk packages, and also a manual install from java.com - has anyone seen this problem?
<erUSUL> blacksun7: you can parse tar -l output to construct the ame
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, some sort of conditional processing loop involving a 'for' statement comes to mind...
<arand> cristo: hmm, let me think...
<blacksun7> ScabbyMadman and erUSUL : good ideas, I'm just not too strong myself
<blacksun7> not all of them are tars as well, there are rars too
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, the issue appears to be you want to shorten the name...
<blacksun7> no, i dont want to shorten the name
<blacksun7> example: recovered rar was assigned the name #8734542 by ubuntu
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, sorry Im confused
<blacksun7> it has pictures/ in it
<blacksun7> i'd like the script to rename the #8734542 file to pictures.rar
<erUSUL> blacksun7: you can just loop over the archives extract them in temp dir take a name from the contents rename. but it is not  a oneliner so you will have to invest some time in it
<martin____> Hey guys, my name is Martin. I'm from a Company called Arcacell. I'm a System admin and a recruiter at the same time, we started arcacell so we can hire people just like us. I was wondering what you guys think: Along with submitting CV's, you also have the option of taking a technical test, that will be forwarded to the client. What do you guys think?
<erUSUL> blacksun7: also being different archive types make it harder
<ScabbyMadman> so blacksun7 Im guessing the #name as recovered somehow needs to be examined....to uniquely identify the contents
<blacksun7> ScabbyMadman, yes
<eddym> hey did any1 setup mac on linux
<arand> cristo: hmm, test what " ls -lh /media/tmp/boot/grub | grep core.img " produces?
<blacksun7> erUSUL, i figured it wouldnt be a one-liner and i'll take it one archive type at a time
<LjL> !ot | martin____
<ubottu> martin____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<martin____> ah, sorry!
<ScabbyMadman> and  blacksun7 say you opened one example up with  unrar what do you see?
<martin____> Thanks very much.
<arand> cristo: or actually, just "  ls -lh /media/tmp/boot/grub " (use pastebin)
<martin____> .leave
<blacksun7> ScabbyMadman, i see the contents of the rar, all seem to be intact that i've opened
<marty> hi all
<cristo> arand: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  26K 2009-11-19 21:26 core.img
<zubrin> hello
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, and theres nothing unique from one archive to another that stands o ut...thats thekey
<ToastyMallows> Hi if anyone can help I just have a couple questions about some problems I've been having regarding my current upgrade to 9.10
<blacksun7> ScabbyMadman, well each archive has different contents
<knoppies> Im using Cairo-dock2.0. when I start up thunderbird from the launcher, it creates a new icon rather than using the launcher. Is there anyway to get it to use the launcher instead?
<Guest72268> what kind of problem toasty?
<afjafjueha> how can i make a folder to the home directory??
<ToastyMallows> Well a while ago I changed my password and ever since ubuntu has been asking me to type in my OLD password to make my wireless work, any way to fix that?
<erUSUL> afjafjueha: ?
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, the only option that comes tomind is that you might try to insert a ($date) directive when renaming the archives
<Guest72268> i think the probblem is in the keyring, right?
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, does that make sense?
<afjafjueha> erUSUL,  I want to create a folder to my home directory. now when i press it there is only one folder that says my name. when i right click the option to create a new folder isn't available
<neon_> i installed tvtime and i get picture but no sound, ne1 knows how to fix this, i asked in the tvtime channel but no one answer thx
<ToastyMallows> yea but I tried changing the keyring from a tutorial online but it didn't have the same options as my computer had
<blacksun7> here's what i'm thinking: for loop; do unrar /tmp; mv current_archive name_of_/tmp_filename1; rm /tmp
<ScabbyMadman> and blacksun7 and a good place to look for examples are some log rolling scripts...scripts  that  roll over system logs
<afjafjueha> erUSUL,  Can you help me?
<kostkon> afjafjueha, it seems you have a permissions problem
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, that s looks like a good start
<erUSUL> afjafjueha: right click on a empty portion of the file browser "inside" the home folder
<afjafjueha> kostkon,  okay how do I change it?
<erUSUL> afjafjueha: Places>Home
<afjafjueha> erUSUL,  yes I have done that
<ScabbyMadman> if   you insert a ($date) variable in the renaming with a time qualifier youre in business
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, if   you insert a ($date) variable in the renaming with a time qualifier youre in business
<blacksun7> might have found what i needed here http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?s=b52eff0dbccfbcc1d8e0a80da72e7d5b&showtopic=843662&pid=591866370&st=15&#entry591866370
<erUSUL> afjafjueha: that should work. do not right click on a folder icon. do it on empty portion of the window
<afjafjueha> erUSUL,  the option to create a new folder is visible but not available.
<dmatt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> afjafjueha: grayed out ?
<cankoy> afjafjueha: ordinary users are not meant to create folder directly under /home
<afjafjueha> erUSUL,  yes
<blacksun7> too bad its in vb..
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, that link is  just about pastebin quality ;)
<afjafjueha> erUSUL,  Any suggestions?
<afjafjueha> cankoy,  okay but this one python tutorial suggests that I make a folder called python_examples in the home folder
<erUSUL> afjafjueha: are you sure is your home folder ?
<afjafjueha> erUSUL,  quite sure :)
<craplja>  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEminem The best Rapper !
<erUSUL> afjafjueha: in terminal « mkdir ~/python_examples »
<ScabbyMadman> blacksun7, that stuff in the link doesent exactly look like bash shell code...but if you can  glue it onto a linux box somehow..
<knoppies> with the compiz desktop wall, is there a way to get a different background on each desktop?
<cankoy> afjafjueha: your home folder is /home/<yourname>, not /home
<afjafjueha> oh
<erUSUL> afjafjueha: lol
<afjafjueha> thanks for the help
<ToastyMallows> Can someone please tell me how to change the password on the wireless keyring so that I can change it to my new password and not my old one?
<KnifeySpooney> Is there any way to loopback my audio output to act as my microphone input? i want the sounds that come from my computer to be detected as a microphone for my webcam.
<VCoolio> knoppies: you can set different wallpapers with compiz, don't know if wall copies that, would expect so
<knoppies> VCoolio, I will try that. Never thought about trying that, thanks.
<cristo> arand: so what is the problem
<KnifeySpooney> ToastyMallows: go to the terminal and run the program 'seahorse'
<soreau> knoppies: There is a way, but you will lose your desktop icons
<knoppies> soreau, Ive never really been a fan of desktop icons, so thats a small price to pay. Im listening.
<ToastyMallows> knifeyspoony: ok what do i do from here
<ScabbyMadman> VCoolio, is there a way to force compiz to not run when on battery power....?
<ScabbyMadman> write a  compiz  daemon?
<VCoolio> knoppies: by default nautilus draws the desktop, with one wallpaper and the icons; if you set it with compiz nautilus doesn't draw the desktop anymore; about laptops I know nothing
<soreau> knoppies: To set a wallpaper for each viewport using gnome, disable Nautilus from drawing the desktop by setting the gconf key /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop to "false" with gconf-editor. Then, set the four wallpapers in ccsm>Wallpaper
<ScabbyMadman> VCoolio, I was  thnking about a compiz daemon that would simply stop the compiz when on battery power and then restart compiz when plugged in
<ScabbyMadman> feasable?
<arand> cristo: hmm, not quite sure... Let's try this: " sudo mount --bind /dev /media/tmp/dev "
<arand> cristo: then " sudo chroot /media/tmp "
<arand> cristo: and then " grub-setup --directory=/boot/grub '(hd0)' "
<KnifeySpooney> ToastyMallows: Open the "Passwords: default" keyring, then double-click the entry for "Network secret for ____". You should see a toggle for "Password" where you can change it.
<knoppies> Thanks VCoolio and soreau I will try that.
<KnifeySpooney> Is there any way to loopback my audio output to act as my microphone input? i want the sounds that come from my computer to be detected as a microphone for my webcam.
<VCoolio> ScabbyMadman: you could write any daemon-like script that measures energy and acts accordingly, but I'm not the one to ask
<roboboy> how do I see what version of xorg I have?
<ToastyMallows> KnifeySpoony, thanks, also, do you know why 9.10 displays my login name on the toolbar and not my real name?
<badp> Hello. How can I tell wheter I'm running Ubuntu 32bits or 64bits, and can I switch to the latter without a full reinstall?
<epinky> roboboy: Xorg -version (X uppercase)
<roboboy> badp: type uname -a
<roboboy> ahh I was missing X upper case, thank you epinky
<badp> Linux delta 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:54:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<roboboy> badp: also I'm pretty sure you could switch out the kernels but then all your binaries might not work, probably best to reinstall
<roboboy> badp: the i686 part makes me think you aren't running 64 bit, otherwise it would say x86_64
<badp> Thanks, roboboy
<badp> You raise good points.
<roboboy> why do you want to switch bit depths anyway?
<urbeg> yeah mines is x86_64 and it is 64 bit
<roboboy> unless you have 4 gigs of memory...
<badp> Use my 4th gig of ram, to mention one reason.
<badp> Indeed.
<knoppies> KnifeySpooney, You can get a male to male stereo plug.
<aegimius> hi. how do i get my remote desktop to work? i want to see what is going on on another pc from my pc. we're on the same LAN
<seidos> is a package in a repository binary files?
<badp> seidos: if I got your question right -- yes.
<KnifeySpooney> knoppies: Hmm. I don't much want to go out and buy something when i think this can be done with software
<CoverSlide> yes but you can download the source
<knoppies> KnifeySpooney, you could build your own, but yea. Im not sure how to do it with software. I knew how to do it in winXP, but not in linux.
<roboboy> aegimius: I can't answer whatever remote desktop is, but you might try installing and configuring a VNC package
<truk77> I'm trying to set the loglevel of X11 in Jaunty.  Can anybody help?
<aegimius> thanks robo
<seidos> badp: so to build packages in a repository one would have to compile the source into binary files, then package the binary files into a "package"
<badp> indeed, seidos. I think the whole process is automated
<roboboy> seidos: thats how its done, yes
<badp> in a variation of the make, install, make install dance I have never done
<twomn> I'm having trouble detecting my bluetooth headset in karmic. Anyone have any clue?
<badp> -typo
<narretgrez> does anyone know if there is a video player for Ubuntu that has speed up/slow down support?
<narretgrez> with voice modulation?
<courpse> KnifeySpooney, I have looked for the same thing, i ended up needing to getting a usb soundcard, ($7 NZD) and looping thru 2 sound devices.
<narretgrez> to prevent the squeaky voice thing?
<zopiac> Im having a problem with rhythmbox freezing when I try to open a Shoutcast stream; it worked earlier today though. terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/322793/
<seidos> badp: entirely automated?  i don't see how that's possible
<badp> narretgrez: vlc works on ubuntu too.
<serengeti> narretgrez, vlc?
<courpse> vlc ftw.
<Danny_> erm
<narretgrez> vlc has voice modulation support?
<Danny_> new here
<Danny_> can anyone help me?
<badp> seidos: I haven't done it myself, but I believe it can be.
<courpse> narretgrez, you can move the sync around i know that..
<knoppies> narretgrez, dont know, but VLC is so awsome I recomend you get it anyway.
<epinky> aegimius: I know it's a bit outdated but basically it's the same for Karmic http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<narretgrez> knoppies: i really need the voice modulating thing tho
<KnifeySpooney> courpse: Hmm. sounds interesting, might try it
<aegimius> epinky danke
<seidos> badp: ah, you mean the process of compiling and packaging can be automated
<ScabbyMadman> Danny_, whats your question?
<Danny_> has anyone been having issues with the grub file after the 9.10 update?
<narretgrez> knoppies: but thakns for the rec
<badp> I'm no developer, check the wiki for more information :)
<epinky> aegimius: bite :)
<cankoy> seidos: there're both binary and source packages in repo.s
<roboboy> My Xorg version output shows X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90, however the video card driver I'm trying to install specifies that I use XOrg version...X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, or 7.4
<knoppies> narretgrez, Im not even sure what you mean by voice modulation, where it changes the pitch as you change the speed?
<Danny_> after reboot i get an error and come to this cmd line that has sh:grub>
<ScabbyMadman> Danny_, can you be  more detailed?
<narretgrez> knoppies: yes
<roboboy> any ideas on how that line maps with the other numbers?
<knoppies> narretgrez, yes it does that.
<badp> Then yes, narretgrez
<badp> I can't see why that would be a feature, at any rate :P
<narretgrez> knoppies + badp : ohhh ok, thanks
<seidos> i wish i could automate compiling, it was time consuming downloading and compiling svns for enlightenment, but i read the ver in the jaunty repository is unstable
<Danny_> specificially it says
<badp> It's more like a side effect
<Danny_> GNU BRUB version 1.97~1.97beta4
<KnifeySpooney> ToastyMallows: Sorry, i don't think there's a way to display real name instead of your username on the taskbar. See this wishlist on Launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/475443
<seidos> so far it's been working pretty good, considering usually compilation has failed for me in the past
<arand> cristo: ping
<VCoolio> seidos: there is a script for enlightenment, so you can get a coffee while the work is being done; also there are debs of a snapshot release, but those are a few months old now
<Danny_> scabbymadman: i've found a few threads where people were encountering this issue after a recent update
<solifugus> Does ubuntu 9.10 have cut/copy and paste that works even after you close what you are cutting/copying?
<Danny_> all come to the same sh:grub> line
<KnifeySpooney> Danny_: What issues are you having in particular?
<Danny_> well
<afjafjueha> solifugus,  yes
<patch-tag> I would like to do apt-get update on a gutsy box that I haven't touched for a while. Nothing is found. i am using the sources.list here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705323    Can someone point me to a better sources.list?
<KnifeySpooney> Danny_: woops, was way scrolled up, had to scroll down :)
<serengeti> badp: what if you wanted to show a movie to someone traveling with almost the speed of light? vlc has it covered!
<Danny_> i'm not sure how to boot from sh:grub>
<seidos> VCoolio: you're right, forgot about the script
<Danny_> thats my main problem
<solifugus> afjafjueha: wow.. ok.. Does it have a U.S. spell checker instead of the default british one?
<Danny_> i think if i could get to the terminal i could fix it
<ScabbyMadman> Danny_, do you have a recovery option when  the boot screen  shows ?
<Danny_> no
<ScabbyMadman> hmmm
<cankoy> roboboy: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<Danny_> this seems to be specific to people who installed 9.10 to C: with wubi
<VCoolio> patch-tag: gutsy isn't supported anymore; check old-releases repos
<neon_> i installed tvtime and i get picture but no sound, ne1 knows how to fix this, i asked in the tvtime channel but no one answer thx
<Danny_> and most threads recommend the following command
<afjafjueha> solifugus,  No clue, sorry
<ScabbyMadman> Danny_, wubi is way outta my ken
<Danny_> :(
<twomn> could someone help me set up my bluetooth device? i'm having trouble detecting it
<aegimius> what can I type into at "terminal" to see what other computers are on my LAN?
<mirko_> i warning you after installig the ubuntu 9.10 and update via internet  the usb is dead and not working !
<ergh> Good evening, I'm a little confused, there seem to be problems with ext4 on ubuntu, yet it looks like a fix has just been released? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/453579?comments=all  If a fix has indeed been released would it be available from the repos already? Sorry to interrupt but I only have around 8 hours left to install and update ;<
<patch-tag> VCoolio: thanks
<patch-tag> seemed like a shiny new release just yesterday... ah how time flies
<solifugus> afjafjueha: those are the two things that really caused me pain and annoyance..
<iceroot_> aegimius: there is nothing like that (wins, netbios) on linux
<afjafjueha> solifugus,  I see
<xae8koo> I need something cool:P
<xae8koo> For ubuntu, what can I use for showoff?
<Danny_> Is it possible then to uninstall 9.10 from C: from windows? (after a wubi install)
<thiebaude> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<xae8koo> thiebaude: Allready have it
<thiebaude> xae8koo, i use it but not to show off
<roboboy> thank you cankoy
<thiebaude> oh ok
<urbeg> what ya showing off for ;-)
<ScabbyMadman> xae8koo, if  you mean to impress people with eye candy compiz is pretty slick
<knoppies> ScabbyMadman, thats an understatement.
<Mylesmadness> Can someone help me merge the bottom left menu into just that icon(kinda like a windows start menu) http://i49.tinypic.com/30suef4.png
<ScabbyMadman> lol knoppies
 * knoppies will never go back to Gnome without compiz.
<ScabbyMadman> knoppies, were you being  facetious ?
<aegimius> at "host" on remote desk top viewer, I type in the name of PC i want to connect to?
<ergh> Anyone able to shed some light on the possible ext4 fix?
<knoppies> ScabbyMadman, a little.
<ScabbyMadman> ergh, feels  not ready for prime time on certain production systems
<ScabbyMadman> knoppies, youre up early btw
<knoppies> ScabbyMadman, whats that supposed to mean? Its 11am already.
<billisnice> goodbye 9.10, hello 8.04....to many bugs in 9.10
<xae8koo> I like 9.10
<urbeg> me too
<xae8koo> I can't wait for 10.04
<ScabbyMadman> xae8koo, if youre computer is powerful enough then host a MacOS session and a Windows Session as well as an ubuntu session
<cankoy> Danny_: do you see the vista boot loader at startup? or is it totally corrupted?
<Danny_> yes
<Danny_> i can boot to vista
<mirko_> Dont update ubuntu 9.10 via internet or your usb port is dead and not working and you can reinstall the ubuntu 9.10 !!!
<xae8koo> ScabbyMadman: Dual core 2ghz t5400
<ScabbyMadman> Danny_, souds like Microsoft hosed your grub
<ergh> ScabbyMadman: Is there any way to tell which systems would be afflicted?
<Danny_> aye
<xae8koo> ScabbyMadman: 4 gb ram, and an nivdia with 512 gb ram
<Danny_> my thoughts exactly
<knoppies> General question, Im on 9.04, and was wondering if you guys recommend upgrading to 9.10 (clean install.)
<cankoy> Danny_: then you can uninstall your Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<ScabbyMadman> ergh, afflicted?
<Danny_> yeah
<Azeotrope> How can I make a user to appear in the login list window?? I have some vsftpd user that appear and I really don't want to
<Danny_> wubi was a bad idea
<Danny_> :/
<Rosey> why does ubuntu 9.10 random log me out!!!!
<ScabbyMadman> ergh, sorry Im lost with that question
<ergh> By the ext 4 problem?
<asheron> Anyone here know where to get driver for fingerprint scanner on Asus notebook. model M51VR I have been to Asus website and found this link http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us  for source code .comes in three parts each is around 400 mB download. Which seems like very big files for drivers!. However they may contain different versions or something dunno am downloading first one now
<thiebaude> knoppies, i had no problems on a clean install
<ctop> knoppies: yes
<ScabbyMadman> Rosey  have a look in the system logs
<wasteland-ghost> does anyone using ubuntu on laptop??
<urbeg> knoppies: yeah i like 9.10
<knoppies> thanks thiebaude, ctop. Will try it out then.
<thiebaude> knoppies, ok, cool
<Rosey> where at
<branstrom_> wasteland-ghost: yes, why?
<knoppies> thanks urbeg.
<ctop> knoppies: thats the best way to do it
<asheron> I am using ubuntu on laptop
<ergh> unless your response earlier you just said "ergh" not refering to me
<billisnice> 9.10 has issues...computer hangs at times and the screen redraw is terrible on my dell
<simplexio> 9.10 is alot faster than 9.04.. but 8.04 was more mature as system, specialy when speaking sound
<ScabbyMadman> Rosey there is a log viewer  utility in system>administration as I recall
<knoppies> ctop, I updated a previous version with the update feature, never again.
<Azeotrope> How can I make a user to appear in the login list window?? I have some vsftpd user that appear and I really don't want to
<knoppies> ctop, creates more problems than are solvable.
<simplexio> dist-upgrade suck when 9.04->9.10
<urbeg> 9.10 has some issues but give it a bit of time to get updated
<billisnice> 8.04 is solid
<billisnice> and no issues
<wasteland-ghost> I discovered, that my HP Pavilion dv7-3060us cannot wake up from suspend mode. It's freezes
<marks256> What would cause my mouse to randomly click, and move the cursor around the screen like a rabid banshee? It's not a hardware thing, as it does it with many mice. I believe it is an ubuntu thing.
<ScabbyMadman> simplexio, always
<branstrom> I just did a clean install on an Asus laptop, 9.10 is doing fine, except for an issue with wifi that I solved, now I have an issue with the sound
<ctop> knoppies: i never had issues updating with update manager but fresh install is alway recommended :-)
<simplexio> ScabbyMadman: went pretty smooth 8.04 -> 9.04
<branstrom> And I tried the realtime kernel, now I can't boot with the generic kernel anymore...
<billisnice> 9.10 should have never been released so soon with bugs...
<asheron> 9.10 goes great out of the box for me just had to add ati drivers and all good
<simplexio> offcoutse i had to rm .gnome oand so on but smooth
<knoppies> ctop, I fiddle alot, so I would probably get issues. But thanks.
<wasteland-ghost> does anyone else experience the same issue?
<maco> billisnice: of course 8.04 is solid *now*...its had over 18mo of LARGE QUANTITIES of testers
<ScabbyMadman> simplexio, never tried that ...but hen again I always tar up my ~ and .../src prior to an upgrade/install
<Rosey> "Nov 19 17:08:27 rosey-laptop bonobo-activation-server (rosey-30104): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-K02UdcNvHc: Connection refused"
<simplexio> but fresh and clean install on 9.10 is much better thatn 9.04 in vbox system, no experince on native install lately
<branstrom> wasteland-ghost: my Asus A6m wakes from sleep fine
<branstrom> Oh, suspend mode, haven't tried that
<billisnice> for users not programmers, 8.04 is the way to go
<ScabbyMadman> wasteland-ghost, maybe not enough swap?
<wasteland-ghost> ScabbyMadman: 8gb swap, 4gb ram
<urbeg> but is 8.04 not becoming outdated?
<knoppies> billisnice, isnt 9.04 the major release?
<jackH> hi all !
<billisnice> it worked better than 9.10
<maco> this is a bit OT for a support channel, foks
<knoppies> hi jackH
<maco> *folks
<billisnice> i hope 10.04 is solid...
<simplexio> 8.04 was better because it used alsa sound as default, pulseaudio starts to be ready nowdays..
<ScabbyMadman> simplexio, couldnt agree more on that score
<billisnice> if you open firefox in 9.10 and look at the upper left there is a bug. It does not open fluidly..
<kostkon> simplexio, wrong. 8.04 had pulse also, just didn't send the alsa sound through pulse. that cause a lot of probs
<kostkon> caused*
<simplexio> i mean pulseaduio offer some nice options, but it isnt that solid as alsa, but its getting better and one way to get there is have it default in ubuntu
<ScabbyMadman> simplexio, pulse leaves a whole lot out, like an obvious way to use more than one sound  card at the same time
<kostkon> simplexio, but it's the default, already, since 8.04
<marks256> Any ideas on what would cause a mouse to go berzerk? It's not a hardware thing. It has to be software. Mouse jumps around the screen and acts sluggish every once in a while
<simplexio> kostkon: uhh. when it wasnt default, i was sure that it was 8.04
<RichW> ScabbyMadman, Im sure I had it outputting to two at once before.
<urbeg> i dont see any bug with firefox opening?
<billisnice> see the slowness in one section
<kostkon> simplexio, and, the prob is that pulse is being blamed for everything
<Julia_> how can I execute command on startup in terminal? I want to start virtualbox headless machine and some custom scripts.
<kostkon> simplexio, there is a pulse-phobia when in the majority of cases the prob is with alsa or with the app
<simplexio> kostkon: my biggest problems have been allways puls, when it dies or something dosent support it from basic isntall
<kostkon> simplexio, and not with pulse per se
<ScabbyMadman> RichW, if you can  point my nose to howto make pulse offer two sound cards at thesame time ...Id appreciate it
<roboboy> is there a linux program to defragment and shrink an NTFS partition without screwing up the data on it?
<ScabbyMadman> roboboy, hmmm
<RichW> ScabbyMadman, Have you played with the official gui tools, padsp etc
<urbeg> does ubuntu need to be defragged?
<ScabbyMadman> gparted?
<roboboy> okies I check it out
<simplexio> not that i dont like pulse, its been ready for experimental long time. maybe niot for major release like ubuntu. but that is price to pay for it get ready
<ScabbyMadman> RichW to be honest no
<chris231989atwor> Julia_: i was able to run virtualbox headless before, cant remmeber how though, but it is toltaly possible
<RichW> ScabbyMadman, That may be the problem, they offer more complex options.
<kostkon> simplexio, yeah, again i suppose it means the alsa driver is buggy. and if an app doesn't work with alsa, and thus not with pulse, but tries to access the device directly. again not pulse's fault.
<hugo_> hola
<Julia_> how can I do it on startup?
<ScabbyMadman> urbeg, he was ashing about an util thatwould work fro  linux on an NTFS file system
<hugo_> exit
<ScabbyMadman> RichW I will look at it
<ScabbyMadman> RichW, thanks
<Curs0r> Well I have exhausted everything I could find and every solution says it works, yet still no wifi iface. I proclaim the trendnet tew-645ub to be totally nonworking with 9.10
<zamba> how can i get the sip client option in empathy?
<serengeti> can't believe it... blur plugin finally works with fglrx! (catalyst 9.11)
<simplexio> little better pulse controller that shows features in english, not nerd for networks options and stuff. then it hit major time. + offcourse some easy release for windows to handle pulse streams easily would be killer app
<zamba> i don't have that listed under clients
<ScabbyMadman> Curs0r, what driver loads for your usbWifi device?
<urbeg> yeah, but just out of curiosity does a ubuntu only system need to be defragged or is that even possible
<Blehk> does ubuntu have a wgetpaste equivalent?
<ScabbyMadman> most of  the usb stuff is atmel based if Im  not wrong?
<chris231989atwor> Julia_: http://www.ubuntu-howto.info/howto/how-to-execute-a-command-program-or-script-at-startup-init-mini-howto
<Curs0r> ScabbyMadman, it's a ralink rt2870 chip
<neon_> i installed tvtime and i get picture but no sound, ne1 knows how to fix this, i asked in the tvtime channel but no one answer thx
<ScabbyMadman> Curs0r, well then
<Curs0r> the native ralink driver reports 100% ok but no iface and same with ndiswrapper
<ScabbyMadman> Curs0r, I guess youve seen the ralink website?
<swtaarrs> if I disconnect and reconnect my USB keyboard, my custom modifier key setup is lost (swapping ctrl and caps lock, etc).  this started happening with 9.04 and hasn't been fixed in 9.10, anyone know what's wrong/how I can fix it?
<simplexio> kostkon: like i had 0 times problems with alsa, and pulse like 10 times on same hardware over little over two years... ofcourse source of problem couöd be that pulse show alsa problem but anyway. i havent got anyproblems with pulse on 9.10
<kostkon> simplexio, no probs on 9.10. that's good then :)
<Curs0r> What cracks me up the most is that ralink has a firmware but no flash utility
<simplexio> kostkon: but i use 9.10 in vbox only.. and its faster than 9.04. like i said havent run linux in native desktop for few months.
<ArtemZ> hello everyone
<neurochrome> does anyone know where totem downloads srt subtitle files to?
<kostkon> simplexio, aha
<neurochrome> I have downloaded the file but want to place it in the same folder
<simplexio> kostkon: offcourse what i want currently isnt ubuntu mainstream. like latest geos lib + postgis + postgresql + pgadmin etc..
<Blehk> is there a sane way to run multiple memcache daemons on ubuntu?
<kostkon> simplexio, :)
<RichW> Why dont you guys just killall pulseaudio when you dont want it?
<simplexio> kostkon: but i still have 9.04 in my fileserver, no X, no sound, no problems. just soft raid + crypt etc.
<ScabbyMadman> Curs0r, did you see the thread in the ubuntuforums?
<kostkon> RichW, you can disable it, with pasuspender
<Curs0r> ScabbyMadman, yes I think so
<RichW> kostkon, that also :)
<ScabbyMadman> Curs0r,  this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960642
<ScabbyMadman> hey may
<urbeg> to neurochrome: does it not load them from the same location as the video file
<ArtemZ> I want to start compain aimed to save GIMP in Ubuntu (developers going to remove GIMP from standart distribution in Ubuntu 10.04). How many people will support me?
<simplexio> RichW: well if pulse dies once in month for bug that i can send bug report or so, it isnt that big problem
<simplexio> ArtemZ: what is replacing gimp ?
<trism> ArtemZ: it will still be in the main repository, just not installed by default...just sudo apt-get install gimp
<ArtemZ> simplexio: they going to replace it by f-spot. ITS CRAZY
<urbeg> why would they remove gimp???
<RichW> f-spot? they not really going to switch with that?
<maco> urbeg: something to do with f-spot being able to handle all normal photo editing tasks anyway and thus duplicating functionality
<bradland> man this is cool
<simplexio> ArtemZ: didnt know that you could use  f-spot  to draw+etc.. .
<coz_> replacing gimp?
<bradland> i just wrote a shell script that logs me in to a network device and automatically sends all the login info
<VCoolio> ArtemZ: Ì won't, it's a frustrating world for just some beginner's easy painting;
<bradland> because these things won't accept keypairs
<maco> *sigh* gimp will still be in the repos, still be in main, still be on dvd. it will not be installed by default because it is more powerful & difficult than the average user needs
<ArtemZ> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Gimp_Will_Be_Removed_From_Ubuntu_10_04_The_Lucid_Lynx
<simplexio> ahh.. f-spot to handle "basic" photo editing.. not bad idea. gimp has been allways full featured and quite big suite
<urbeg> yeah suppose they are trying to keep everything as simple as possible to use for the average user
<IbrahimMufeed> Hi all, I created a VPN connection and it tells that I am connected. However I can not access the network, nor PING. Any idea please
<RichW> why dont they make a stripped out user friendly version of gimp?
<lukasz_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Curs0r> ScabbyMadman, hadn't seen this one, trying it thanks
<urbeg> lol like a "Paint" version of gimp
<lukasz_> #ubuntu.pl
<simplexio> there are pros and cons for aiming default install for children
<userfriendly> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<LjL> lukasz_: /join #ubuntu-pl
<RichW> urbeg, yeah thats it
<ArtemZ> They think average user is too stuped to use GIMP. But as for me they should better replace it by tuxpain at least
<userfriendly> lol @ tuxpain
<ArtemZ> lol @ f-spot
<urbeg> ArtemZ: lol :P
<simplexio> ArtemZ: thats true. basic isntall should just worl, like for basic install all confuration wixards should just work
<youngblood> If I install a package using "dpkg -i foo.deb"  will synaptic know about it?
<userfriendly> what the f is f-spot? never heard of it.
<RichW> reminds me of those golf tutorials, "average golfer will do this wrong, this wrong etc"
<donald_> Hi, I'm trying to get my bcm94311mcg wireless card to work with karmic - anyone able to help?
<trism> ArtemZ: the idea is that the average user probably doesn't need to do much graphics editing, for the rest of us, we can easily install whatever we want from the repos
<ArtemZ> userfriendly:  that's photo manager written on mono
<simplexio> but there should be way to configure system from comandline and have
<LogicalDash> userfriendly: it's a tool for organizing pictures, it comes with ubuntu
<ScabbyMadman> userfriendly, its a photo utility
<VCoolio> youngblood: yes, that's the idea with debs; that's why compiling isn't recognized unless you use checkinstall
<jordy240> hi
<userfriendly> oh. something mom & dad would want on their machines. i see.
<ScabbyMadman> plug in a camera and it wants to load
<jordy240> suspend mode won't resume on ubuntu! please help!
<ScabbyMadman> userfriendly, quizas
<urbeg> yeah plug in anything an f-spot want to use it
<ScabbyMadman> urbeg, almost true...;)
<youngblood> VCoolio, thanks
<ArtemZ> trism: maybe gimp is too hard for average user as grafic editor, but F-SPOT isnt editor at all. Thay shoud keep some editor as I beleive
<RichW> f-spot cant even resize a photo
<ScabbyMadman> bonne matain Blackjack
<ArtemZ> yep
<urbeg> well it can crop and auto color photos
<RichW> not resize
<urbeg> but thats about it
<RichW> it needs fair bit of work on adding features
<Blackjack> hi
<ScabbyMadman> Blackjack, parle vous?
<Blackjack> yes ? what ?
<ardchoille> !fr | ScabbyMadman
<ubottu> ScabbyMadman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bradland> RichW: you sure f-spot can't resize?
<ScabbyMadman> merci ardchoille
<ArtemZ> At first of all its written on mono and that's possible may cause patent problems with microsoft (because mono is based on their .NET)
<ScabbyMadman> I was merly greeting a french cousin
<RichW> bradland, cant find nothing
<mrXX> in which folder is the default wallpapers in ubuntu 9 10?
<ardchoille> ScabbyMadman: you're welcome :)
<Blackjack> y'a un français ?
<ScabbyMadman> and from a  Scottsman
<ScabbyMadman> ;)
<SeaPhor> anyone else noticing this,,, middle mouse wheel was scrolling,,, after updates it does not scroll any more? (laptop with USB Mouse)
<urbeg> if you count cropping as resizing then it can
<mrXX> Signori
<RichW> ArtemZ, No proof of that, nothing gone through courts.
<mrXX>  in which folder is the default wallpapers in ubuntu 9 10?
<bradland> RichW: the resize feature doesn't work as you would expect. Rather than resizing the photos in your photo library, f-spot prompts you to resize when you'd expect to, like when you email a photo
<ScabbyMadman> so why is Ubuntu removing gimp anyway?
<Curs0r> ScabbyMadman, nope, that didn't work either
<ardchoille> mrXX: /usr/share/backgrounds ?
<Blackjack> join #ubuntu-fr
<Blackjack> arf
<ArtemZ> in any case Ubuntu developers should better remove mono than GIMP :(
<mrXX> ardchoille thans brother
<trism> !ot | we're getting a bit offtopic here...
<ubottu> we're getting a bit offtopic here...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RichW> bradland, ahh its on export
<JonathanEllis> When I go to facebook.com Firefox tells me it needs to download a plugin but doesnt tell me which one. It fails to find the right plugin, so how do I work out which plugin to manually install? I already have Java, Helix, Shockwave Flash and Silverlight so I'm wondering what else it could be
<ScabbyMadman> Curs0r, remins me what we were dealing with on your ubuntu setup?
<duemme> I would like to install ubuntu from non installable live cd using debootstrap on a ppc g4, can you suggest me a guide?
<ArtemZ> JonathanEllis: you should install Adobe flash as I think
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: Have you installed flash?
<Curs0r> ubntu 9.10, ralink's native rt2870sta driver, a trendnet tew-645ub wifi adapter
<JonathanEllis> I already have a plugin called Shockwave Flash which I guess I got when I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bradland> trism: this is the ubuntu channel. the topic frequently includes helping with packages included (supported) with ubuntu
<ScabbyMadman> Curs0r, the sta  frover I believe is Not for the usb stuff
<ScabbyMadman> Curs0r, the sta  driver I believe is Not for the usb stuff
<ScabbyMadman> there is another driver for usb
<Curs0r> ScabbyMadman, well the file I editied was full of usb dev ids
<userfriendly> can someone look at this rather self-explanatory picture and tell me what's wrong with the monitor/desktop on the right?
<userfriendly> http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8130/weirdtriplehead.jpg
<ScabbyMadman> hmm so okay
<urbeg> does anyone know how to make an mp3 disc from my .ogg music collection
<SeaPhor> urbeg, look into mencoder
<ScabbyMadman> urbeg, see oggdec
<Blackjack> somebody can help me plz ?
<aegimius> every time i try to access a remote windows 7 pc from my ubuntu using remote desktop viewer, i get this message "connection closed. connection to host hostname was closed". how can i access my other pc?
<trism> bradland: it was directed at the discussion about whether or not gimp should be included by default in ubuntu, not your f-spot resizing discussion
<osler> Music player daemon is not working in Karmic.  I have a pulseaudio output set up in mpd.conf... and have set up paprefs correctly (i think).  Is there some way to get it working?
<chiques> urbeg, soundkonverter
<ScabbyMadman> Blackjack, what are you asking I missed it
<SeaPhor> Blackjack, whats the issue?
<data0faust> I recently upgraded to karmic and blender has started giving me this error  http://pastebin.com/m483eb08e    I have a Intel GMA 4500MHD card.
<urbeg> i take it i will have to convert the .ogg files before i burn them to disc?
<bradland> trism: ah, sry :)
<lukasz__> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<JonathanEllis> urbeg: You will have to recode your music into mp3 format. Soundconverter can do that job for you. Bear in mind you will lose a little quality on recompression.
<ScabbyMadman> urbeg,likely
<SeaPhor> urbeg, yes
<tado> hey all. can somebody give me a hand in setting up tor and polipo? it's blocking the entire navigation when i turn it on... :(
<bradland> trism: although, that's still technically on topic, haha ;)
<lukasz__> !pl
<urbeg> would it be wiser to rip my music collection to .mp3 then instead of having to convert everything?
<chiques> urbeg, yes
<ScabbyMadman> urbeg, would save some time
<data0faust> I haven't been able to find anything helpful on the forums or in the bug reports.
<Blackjack> I do not "arrive" has extract several archives to .rar (10) in a .iso
<ScabbyMadman> Blackjack, Im not sure what your issue is
<urbeg> can Rhythmbox rip to mp3 by default?
<ScabbyMadman> urbeg, soundjuicer can
<Blackjack> sorry i am french, but i don't loggin in freenod fr xD
<Blackjack> my edition is 9.10 koala
<serengeti> urbeg, it can - you just need to install gstreamer-plugins-bad if I remember correctly
<ScabbyMadman> urbeg, that is you have to  set  up soundjuicer to rip in mp3
<serengeti> urbeg, and just pick the mp3 profile in preferences
<urbeg> thanks i'll try it out
<epinky> Blackjack: can't you enter on #ubuntu-fr?
<timClicks> any lyx users here? how do I add fonts?
<ScabbyMadman> serengeti, yes that sounds right
<bostikforever> I tried upgrading my Ubuntu to karmic but I encountered a power failure. Since then my computer refuses to boot
<ScabbyMadman> ;)
<Blackjack> epinky, i missing my pasword ...
<Blackjack> but, i search ^^
<serengeti> urbeg, or maybe it was gstreamer-plugins-bad-multiverse? you can install both to be sure
<bostikforever> It gives this error saying that it is waiting for /, temp and swap to be mounted...
<timClicks> bostikforever: have you tried reinstalling via a livecd?
<ScabbyMadman> gone
<JonathanEllis> ArtemZ & ardchoille: I already have the package adobe-flashplugin version 10.0.32.18-1hardy1 so I dont think its flash thats the problem.
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: you're on Hardy?
<zopiac> Is there a programme that makes your entire desktop a terminal? like, so you can click on your desktop and just enter a command (and it shows output of course) without sacrificing a background?
<JonathanEllis> ardchoille: Yep
<urbeg> ok i looked there i allready have the gstreamer-plugins-bad installed but don't see the mp3 option in rhythmbox preferences
<erUSUL> !info tilda | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 79 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Blackjack> by all +
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: I have been installing flashplugin-nonfree for several ubuntu versions and it's worked well in firefox. Mabe try that package and restart firefox
<donald_> well - I suppose it back to windows for me - tired of this sh** not working
<bostikforever> @timClicks: that will be an option... but what will happen to my applications? Plus I'm not sure which to re-install; whether it's the 9.04 or the 9.10...
<donald_> can't use my laptop without wireless
<JonathanEllis> ardchoille: Hardy is the latest release that my computer can run. I have tried Intrepid, Jaunty and Karmic and none of them work: on all of them the graphics are borked.
<ardchoille> !wireless | donald_ have you tried this?
<ubottu> donald_ have you tried this?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: Ah, ok
<timClicks> bostikforever: when you installed ubuntu 1st time, did you create a seperate partition for /home?
<SeaPhor> anyone else noticing this,,, middle mouse wheel was scrolling,,, after updates it does not scroll any more? (laptop with USB Mouse)
<bostikforever> no I didn't
<zopiac> erUSUL: all right i will check it out
<timClicks> bostikforever: not good... hrm.
<JonathanEllis> ardchoille: I have both flashplugin-nonfree and adobe-flashplugin. Do you think it could be a conflict between the two of them?
<timClicks> bostikforever: i recommend backing up to an external hdd
<serengeti> urbeg, I'll check it for you, wait a sec
<donald_> I've tried just about everything
<timClicks> bostikforever: (your home directory)
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: Maybe, try uninstalling the Adobe package and see. you can always reinstall it if that isn't the problem
<timClicks> bostikforever: and then doing a clean install with 9.10
<serengeti> urbeg, I have the mp3 profile and it came with one of the gstreamer-plugins packages
<donald_> my card bcm94311mcg just won't work
<urbeg> serengeti, thanks
<trism> urbeg: it seems to be in the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse package
<SeaPhor> donald_, use the STA driver'
<trism> urbeg: libmp3lame0
<zopiac> erUSUL: it doesnt seem to be what I want...i dont want a dropdown, perhaps there is an option in this? it is purely for aesthetics, so its nop big deal :P
<urbeg> trism, i dont think i have that one installed
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: Also, make sure you're running the latest firefox from the repos
<donald_> it's not coming up in the hardware drivers tool
<weebl> Hello, I am installing a VPN Client which needs to be compiled in the kernel, which packages can I download to get the linux kernel source?
<bostikforever> will that keep my apps?
<donald_> I'm running karmic
<serengeti> urbeg, try -ugly
<timClicks> bostikforever: well, ubuntu will load up from scratch with the default apps
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: And I feel that it would be worth it to you to try and get the graphics running correctly on maybe Jaunty, this channel is the best place to ask questions
<timClicks> bostikforever: (this would have happened anyway)
<ardchoille> I use Jaunty and it is awesome
<timClicks> bostikforever: but you'll need to use the software centre or apt-get in the command line to tweak your PC
<serengeti> urbeg, gstreamer-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<weebl> anye know which packages i need to recompile the kernel?
<serengeti> it depends on liblame so it's probably that one
<urbeg> serengeti, i dont have that one installed. i'll try it here no
<urbeg> w
<SeaPhor> donald_, use the STA driver'  http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<serengeti> good luck :)
<JonathanEllis> ardchoille: That was going to be my next question. I installed swiftfox from  the http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian unstable non-free repo and for some reason it doesnt want to update. By the way, I spent more than 40 hours trying to get graphics to work correctly on both Jaunty and Karmic before going back to good old Hardy.
<donald_> seaphor: do you know how I install that ?  I've already downloaded it, but I don't know how to install
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: It's a good idea to stick with Ubuntu packages, you have installed a debian package and these two distros are different. Never mix distro packages
<mrqismrx> I recently installed unbutu 9.10 and I am very happy with it. I have used linux a couple of years ago but felt that I have more need for it now. I got a question though. It feels like when I open a folder (GUI) and drag it around it feels like it's a bit "lagish" like it's not smooth. Is it like this in ubuntu or can I change any setting to improve the "smoothness" ? I have a Sony vaio laptop VGN FW 21E which have 4gb
<mrqismrx>  ram dual 2 core 2.26ghz and 256mb ATI video card so don't think that it's my computer that is to slow?
<SeaPhor> donald_, get all updates first, then check System>Admin..>Hardware Drivers...
<donald_> seaphor: btw, my card doesn't show up with lspci
<urbeg> serengeti, yeah it was that one. you will save me a lot of converting. thanks
<serengeti> np :)
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: The only updates you will get are the ones coming from the official ubuntu repos and any PPA's that you have in your sources
<epinky> weebl: kernel-headers buil-essential I guess
<SeaPhor> donald_, do lshw -C network   the "C" is capital
<Pupeno> How do you do a square cropping on Gimp?
<JonathanEllis> archoille: So why dont I get updates from the swiftfox repo? I have it in my sources.
<serengeti> Pupeno: with Shift
<Pupeno> serengeti: it doesn't seem to that.
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: maybe there haven't been any updates? Regardless, you are using a debian repo in your sources and that's a bad thing to do on Ubuntu
<donald_> seaphor: nothing seemed to happen with that command
<trism> Pupeno: you can also in the Rectangle Select dialog set a fixed aspect ratio of 1:1
<SeaPhor> donald_, do sudo lshw -C network   the "C" is capital
<serengeti> Pupeno, but it does: if you keep shift pressed while making a selection, it will turn out square
<trism> Pupeno: then Image/Crop to Selection
<Pupeno> it doesn't work if you press shift before starting the crop.
<mrqismrx> I am running gnome. what applications do I need so I can use the cornerns of my screen as shortcuts for effects like Scale and stuff?
<donald_> seaphor: that's what I did - it showed 'pci sysfs' then 'scsi' and the cd rom spun up, then nothing
<serengeti> mrqismrx: compizconfig settings manager
<SeaPhor> donald_, is this a laptop?
<umut> help
<JonathanEllis> ardchoille: There have been updates but none have ever been downloaded. I will remove the repo I guess. Trouble is firefox is just so damn slow! I was keen to get it faster any way I could.
<donald_> seaphor: hardware drivers only shows three different options for my nvidia - I have version 185 enabled ... and yes it's a laptop (Presario V6120US)
<Theiya> JonathanEllis: have you considered using Chromium instead of firefox?
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: May I pm you? I have some things you can do to make ff faster
<sebsebseb> umut: What do you want help with?
<mrqismrx> serengeti thanks
<djaerobie> What is the best Terminal-Based msn client?
<JonathanEllis> ardchoille: Oh. I have just tried to download the deb file for the latest version directly from the swiftfox website and the package installer reports a dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2.0-0. Yes of course you can pm me. Thanks.
<sebsebseb> djaerobie: don't think there is one
<epinky> djaerobie: centericq
<djaerobie> ok. ty
<SeaPhor> donald_, there is a "wireless button" somewhere, or a fn+ key to enable/disable it,,, make sure that its ON
<LjL> djaerobie: try asking to the bot in #ubuntu-bots too
<JonathanEllis> Theiya: I have been waiting for google chrome for ever it feels like. From what I read I understood chromium is not really ready yet.
<djaerobie> i have been trying centerIM, but it dont support my language caracthers
<djaerobie> ok
<serengeti> mrqismrx: you're welcome :)
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: that is one of the reasons we don't add debian reops to ubuntu sources :)
<JonathanEllis> ardchoille: OK
<Theiya> JonathanEllis: I am currently using it on Ubuntu 9.10 right now
<Hb_Kai_> djaerobie: http://pebrot.sourceforge.net/
<donald_> seaphor: yes, there's a switch on the front, I have switched it back and forth with no effect (doesn't really say which is on, but I'm assuming towards the light/wireless icon is on)
<serengeti> JonathanEllis, it's been working pretty well for me so far... but I still like firefox more
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: that dependency maybe in the ubuntu repos for you but I think the name is different
<JonathanEllis> Theiya: Trouble is I like adblock plus and xmarks that I get in Firefox even if it does take an age to load pages
<SeaPhor> donald_, check sudo lshw -C network with it in both positions
<Theiya> JonathanEllis: Fair enough! :)  Just thought I would mention the option.
<D-coy> jojo LA m4v
<bottiger> Does anyone know if there exist a workout planner app for linux?
<D-coy> jojo my lady m4v
<D-coy> xD
<bottiger> or rather - a free one? line openfitness - but free
<mrqismrx> how can I bind compiz settings manager effects like scale to corners of my screen?
<donald_> seaphor: same output in both positions
<JonathanEllis> Theiya: : I guess I will lose nothing by trying it
<SeaPhor> nothing donald_ ?
<donald_> seaphor: nothing
<Theiya> JonathanEllis: Would you like me to PM you the information I got about it?
<SeaPhor> i know it works,,, i have that on my mini... donald_
<JonathanEllis> Theiya: Yes please
<SeaPhor> donald_, i sec...
<donald_> seaphor: you're running karmic?
<Dallas> What's the command to copy a file to another location?
<ardchoille> JonathanEllis: chromium is supposed to be a very ice and fast web browser, I've never tried it but you might want to. I have ways of speeding up firefox if you're interested
<SeaPhor> donald_, karmic, jaunty, and ibex,,
<Funzo> dallas: cp x/file c/location
<iski4kix2> cp [source] [destination]
<Funzo> yeah that looks a lot nicer lol
<donald_> seaphor: hmm - don't know why mine won't work
<Dallas> thank you
<donald_> seaphor: part of the problem is that there are a million posts for 'possible' solutions on the net, but it's time-consuming and luck of the draw to find the right one - from my experience, anyway.
<djura-san> hello 2all
<djura-san> question
<SeaPhor> donald_, do this,,,     sudo lspci > lspci.txt && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit lspci.txt
<djura-san> how can i set up pidgin to auto connect to freenode irc server and enter into several rooms?
 * genii hands rsarson a coffee
<SeaPhor> donald_, all 1 command
<donald_> seaphor: command not found
<maco> djura-san: might want to try xchat if you want irc-specific features like that
<maco> djura-san: or xchat-gnome (which i find easier to use)
<Dallas> okay, so. I need to edit and save a file that is in a directory where my user account doesn't have necessary permissions. How would I open the file as root to save this file?
<SeaPhor> donald_, what?
<donald_> seaphor: sorry - typo
<maco> Dallas: sudo
<donald_> seaphor: done
<iski4kix2> djura-san: you can add your irc.freenode.net account under manage accounts then just add a chat
<djura-san> i have preinstalled pidgin so thats why im asking. I would like to use xchat but that is just bother...
<djura-san> im lazy :)
<SeaPhor> donald_, paste the link it give here
<Dallas> maco: sudo edit sources.list?
<maco> Dallas: "edit" isnt a command
<Dallas> maco: right.
<maco> Dallas: youll need to put your editor's name there
<donald_> http://pastebin.com/f69ad910d
<LjL> "sudoedit" is, though
<mrqismrx> Why won't brightside work for me? I install it properly but when I am starting it by typing brightside in alt + f2 nothing happends and it's not located in the system preferences as I have read it should be
<maco> LjL: oooooooooooh shiny
<SeaPhor> donald_, few secs..
<LjL> !sudoedit
<ubottu> To edit files with !superuser access using the user's standard editor (as set in the EDITOR !shell variable) and its normal configuration, the command « sudoedit <filename> » is available. It creates a local copy of the file, and runs the editor with the user's permissions.
<iski4kix2> Dallas : you familiar with vi?
<Dallas> maco: I'm trying to do http://mok0.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/ubuntu-on-the-dell-mini-10-2/
<Dallas> iski4kix2: no
<donald_> seaphor: card's not listed, is it?
<Six_String_sense> can anyone help me fix the blue problem in my videos? i jsut installed w32codecs but did not help.. i have many other codecs too installed..
<iski4kix2> Dallas do you have gedit installed?
<iski4kix2> type gedit [name of file]
<iski4kix2> if you get an error just type in the command to get gedit
<iski4kix2> then you can sudo gedit [name of file]
<LjL> "sudo gedit" is a bad idea, iski4kix2.
<LjL> either use "sudoedit", or "gksudo gedit"
<LjL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<donald_> seaphor: would that be because the driver's not installed?  I know it's bcm94311mcg because I've seen the card itself and had it working in previous distros
<donald_> seaphor: ... and in windows
<trism> mrqismrx: it should be automatically started after you install it, but you need to configure it with brightside-properties first before it will actually do anything
<tado> with karmic, double click on the volume icon won't mute/turn on the volume. is there a way to reset it as it was before? it was quite handy...
<iski4kix2> good to know thanks
<chad_> I have a program that refuses to uninstall (Sound-Juicer)  error is at http://fpaste.org/GKoP/
<mrqismrx> trism yes it says that I should config it in system preferences and click on Screen Actions but it's not listed there and I tried to do another "sudo apt-get install brightside" but it said it was already installed aswell
<trism> mrqismrx: yeah, I didn't notice an menu item for it either, just alt+f2 and type brightside-properties to bring up the configuration dialog
<triptec> I'm having problems with squid, anyone who could look at my config?
<mrqismrx> trism thanks! the article I found only said to type brightside but not when I added -properties as you said it worked fine! thanks man
<donald_> seaphor: I have to run to class in about 10m ... another part of the problem - not enough time :(
<SeaPhor> donald_, ok,, still looking
<chad_> I am having problems uninstalling Song bird... it didnt install right, an ow I cant get rid of it
<donald_> seaphor: would you be willing to continue helping me with this problem?  I could send you my email address.  I'll be back in about 3.5hrs - I find it hard to switch 'helpers' all the time :)
<SeaPhor> donald_, i have seen this ONCE... do you have a dual boot system?
<donald_> seaphor: no, I don't
<wojciechorama> Hi
<wojciechorama> Does any1 here know something about hacking ?
<realmo> hacking what?
<SeaPhor> donald_, yes,, you can find me in my channel anytime... just /join #seaphor
<donald_> seaphor: AWESOME!!  I will definitely hit you up for more help soon - I'd hate to have to switch back to windows, but it has to work - you know?
<wojciechorama> I mean breaking wireless
<donald_> seaphor: gotta run - ttyl
<choreal> how do you fix a "Too many levels of symbolic links" problem?
<SeaPhor> donald_, ok, dont forget the channel
<realmo> wojciechorama: google
<wojciechorama> I know how to do it, I got specific problem
<smokie> hey guys, im trying to confiure a VPN but its grayed out and says locked.. anyone know how to configure it?
<thiebaude> !details | wojciechorama
<ubottu> wojciechorama: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<choreal> where are the symbolic links for python created at?
<choreal> I messed my symbolic link up for python somehow
<katakaio> smokie: Is the VPN you want to configure already created, or are you trying to set up a new one?
<wojciechorama> Ok, Im not speaking so fluently in english but I hope that you'll forgive me. Let's start:
<choreal> help meh... help meh..
<chad_> I am having problems uninstalling Song bird... it didnt install right, an now I cant get rid of it
<thiebaude> wojciechorama, do you want the polish channel?
<thiebaude> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wojciechorama> I would be very grearfull
<wojciechorama> thanks :)
<thiebaude> wojciechorama, no problems
<archet45> could some one help me out on why certain drives require root to mount/ummount?
<archet45> i delete the entries from fstab for these specific partitions and it fixed the issue the first time but now it has returned :)
<jolaren> i followed what this guy said would work to make a unknown key gnown ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261635 )
<choreal> I ran the following: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python2.6  python /usr/bin/python2.6 1
<Iceman1> is there any way i can get ubuntu to keep asking me for a password everytime i try entering a folder?
<choreal> I created a new symlink for python in /usr/bin
<jolaren> Did not work so I removed the files, now the keys doesnt work
<choreal> I cannot figure out where the symlink is point incorrectly at
<Iceman1> hey everyone,is there any way i can get ubuntu to keep asking me for a password everytime i try entering a folder?
<randomusr> Is there a Java runtime to replace M$ version of java virtual machine?
<erUSUL> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<archet45> randomusr, vbox
<Werztron> Hello
<erUSUL> archet45: !!
<archet45> lol
<archet45> nm, scratch that lol didnt read the whole question
<archet45> erUSUL, is that in mention of my question/issue or the answer i gave to randomusr
<erUSUL> archet45: the later
<chad_> I need hep, I cant uninstall sound juicer
<randomusr> archet45, do you mean virtual box?
<randomusr> if so, that's not what I want. I'm looking for the runtime browser addon...
<thiebaude> randomusr, and the java firefox plugin is sun-java6-plugin
<randomusr> thiebaude, I know, I used that on 9.04 and it worked fine. 9.10 doesn't like it
<jolaren> ubuntu netbook remix on lg x110 = nothing but problems
<thiebaude> randomusr, hmm
<randomusr> where can I set cookies, clear cache etc in Firefox?
<chad_> really need help here
<archet45> randomusr, i just got Jre from the softwarecenter
<Werztron> Whats up chad_
<randomusr> archet45, softwarecenter?
<archet45> ** "ubuntu software center" in the applications menu
<thiebaude> or synaptic
<ronald_> hi there, any one know this? I install 9.10 ubuntu on my laptop,but the soundcard is not found.,
<archet45> synaptic is what i'm trying to learn now, seems like a good place for a noob to start :)
<thiebaude> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<chad_> Werztron: I am having problems uninstalling sound juicer
<thiebaude> ronald_, which graphics card?
<Lucy-23> Someone can help me in englishhhhh ? :(
<archet45> anyone here have issues with drives auto mounting at boot on Ubuntu 9.10?
<erUSUL> !ask | Lucy-23
<ubottu> Lucy-23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lucy-23> ;)
<Werztron> chad_: try sudo apt-get remove sound-juicer in terminal
<Dallas> iski4kix2:  Thank you very much I think I might have it working, updating now
<ronald_> no its not graphics card its a sound card
<wuffi600> hi.
<thiebaude> ronald_ ahh,ok
<Werztron> Bye for now!
<kane77> hi, I noticed that after upgrade the boot time is actually longer than before, while after clean install karmic boots with blazing speed.. is there anything I can do to improve boot time on upgraded ubuntu??
<Lucy-23> I'm lookin' for someone who can make me a summary of that text : http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn14330-losing-the-lasers-turns-cds-into-memory-sticks.html because I don't understand ^^'
<ronald_> thiebaude: DO u have idea about this?
<chad_> Werztron: I have I get http://fpaste.org/wBDb/
<archet45> some one please help me, if i cant fix this issue with drives being mounted i'm going to be forced to return to windows :(
<thiebaude> ronald_ i sure dont, sorry
<wuffi600> if i do an "aptitude update" i'll get an error-message about not working key-verification. Where can i download the key-file for jaunty that i can do a "apt-key add" on it?
<ronald_> ok
<randomusr> archet45, Can't have two different packages installed
<randomusr> Dependency error
<randomusr> ack
<Blehk> Is there a reasonable way in ubuntu to run multiple memcache daemons with init.d?
<ronald_>  I install 9.10 ubuntu on my laptop,but the soundcard is not detect
<archet45> randomusr, what do you mean?
<randomusr> archet45, when I try to install java-plugin6
<randomusr> dependency error
<[swift]> so i have a 1157x800 image and i'd like the leftmost 600x800 of it in a separate image. i tried convert -extract 600x800+0+0 a.png b.png, but the resulting image is 490x676. what gives?
<archet45> randomusr, you using firefox?
<choreal> /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory  help?
<randomusr> Yes, but I tried to install the plugin from the software center
<CoverSlide> apt-get install python2.6
<arand> ronald_: Try these two links (first one covers more, second is more specific w/ commands): http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-ubuntu-karmic-beta.html AND http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<choreal> python2.6 is already the newest version.
<CoverSlide> stat /usr/bin/python
<choreal> cannot stat `/usr/bin/python': No such file or directory
 * Take0n gn folks
<choreal> what is your symlink in /usr/bin/python <-- it is a symlink right?
<choreal> I think mine got deleted messing with celdega
<CoverSlide> /usr/bin/python -> python2.6
<randomusr> archet, I may have fixed the problem
<choreal> and what is your symlink for python2.6
<choreal> thats what i messed up by typing cannot stat `/usr/bin/python': No such file or directory
<choreal> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python2.6  python /usr/bin/python2.6 1
<choreal> rather
<choreal> it was in some directions and it messed up my python
<archet45> randomusr, brb i gotta restart
<digitalfiz> oh noes archet restarted the server not his pc lolz
<wuffi600> i can not do a "aptitude update" without errormessages. could you help me find out why? please see here: http://pastebin.org/55402
<randomusr> oh you have got to be kidding me
<user__> hi
#ubuntu 2009-11-20
<digitalfiz> wuffi600, i had that happen i just ran update again and it cleared up
<mleger> hello, this might be a stupid question, but has anyone installed chromium browser? is it stable and safe to use on ubuntu?
<thiebaude> mleger, i use chrome and very stable
<thiebaude> its
<randomusr> mleger, chromium is evil
<mleger> randomusr why?
<mleger> thiebaude it's not an official release right? its just based on the source code of chrome?
<randomusr> data miner seeking everything you do
<thiebaude> mleger, exactly
<wuffi600> digitalfiz, i've run it maybe then times but always get the same errormessage: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mleger> thiebaude, I'll give it a try... thanks!
<thiebaude> np
<choreal> screw it ill just remove python and reinstall
<randomusr> chromium is the devil
<archet45> Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<archet45> umount: only root can unmount /dev/sdb2 from /media/sdb2
<archet45> anyone recognize that error message when mounting/unmounting a drive?
<Pino> hola
<mementomori> hi
<mleger> randomusr, why do you say that?
<renz> just installed karmic - having a strange problem with sound, every so often it cuts out completely, have to mute/unmute to get sound back
<drink_sti> is it possible to run the ubuntu iso in windows? stupid question i know but just wondering...
<mementomori> drink_sti: use it inside a virtual machine
<wuffi600> can i temporarily disable the key-verification when doing a "aptitude update" or "apt-get update"?
<renz> drink_sti: using a vm, yep, try vmware
<drink_sti> thanks
<chad_> I try to uninstall a corrupted sound-juicer, but I get this error "http://fpaste.org/wBDb/" can I get some help please?
<drink_sti> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a hp pavillion laptop?
<Sogorukuhn> Hi @ all
<wojciechorama> Guys what is mon0 and is it possible to change value of it ?
<Sogorukuhn> Is it possible to use different wallpapers on different desktops?
<thiebaude> Sogorukuhn, i haven't found a way to
<Sogorukuhn> =(
<thiebaude> Sogorukuhn, yea, i know
<Sogorukuhn> At the moment I try to customize the Style of my Gnome
<Sogorukuhn> Any ideas how to make it more individual?
<drink_sti> is vmware free?
<barnaclebarnes> my mysql server won't start and from what I've investigated so far it is becasue my loop back interface isn't up. Trying to run sudo ifup lo I get these errors - http://gist.github.com/239161 Any ideas of what is going wrong?
<thiebaude> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pipegeek> drink_sti: beer, not speech
<thiebaude> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<pipegeek> drink_sti: and it depends on the version
<zopiac> the icon for my Blender launcher in Cairo-dock is not letting me change it, can anyone help??
<Sogorukuhn> thx
<thiebaude> what is the supported alternative to emerald?
<drink_sti> pipegeek: im on the vmware site and there are so many options. which one should i use to run this program?
<syrius> how safe is it to install a program with a install script .sh to install it with?
<randomusr> I-am-On-WinXP; I'm sorry to hear that
<syrius> it downloads the programs need to comoile
<pipegeek> drink_sti: what do you want to do?  If you want to set up a new vm (if you don't have a prebuilt vm image) you probably want vmware server, which is free as in beer
<syrius> randomusr there is no windows version for current cinepaint
<Sogorukuhn> One more question about the wallpaper. I have 2 monitors at the office and the nvidia driver. Both monitors are configured in the nvidia driver as 1 and when I set a wallpaper it looks not so good. Is there another way as dublicate the wallpaper with gimp to one doupblewallpaper?
<randomusr> syrius? do what?
<drink_sti> i just want to run ubuntu on my laptop to see what hardware problems i might have before i stick with it.
<pipegeek> drink_sti: in that case, you don't want vmware
<I-am-On-WinXP> lol
<jeffmr> is there a preference panel for disabling bluetooth on startup
<pipegeek> drink_sti: if you install ubuntu in a virtual machine, it'll be running on virtualized hardware, and you won't find out about issues with the real hardware
<pipegeek> drink_sti: Download the livecd image, and boot off it.  You'll get to a full desktop, and won't have to install anything
<pipegeek> then, if you want to install it, just double-click the 'install' icon
<BasketCase_Eee> this is probably a dumb question but in Netbook Remix 9.10 how do I organize or sort the icons for programs?
<dr3mro> hey guys what do you thnk about Listen Music Player  is it good
<pcbuilder97> why would my webcam work with youtube but not work with ustream??  dont they use the same plugin?
<drink_sti> pipegeek: i would like to set up dualboot but from what i read theres alot more to do than say if u have xp and vista. im still real new to linux and would like to mess around with it.
<pipegeek> drink_sti: sure.  What I'm suggesting is that, if you want to mess around, you boot off the CD and don't install it at all
<pipegeek> you'll have a full linux desktop, and you can install programs (into memory---they disappear when you reboot), browse the web, what have you
<chad_> I try to uninstall a corrupted sound-juicer, but I get this error "http://fpaste.org/wBDb/" can I get some help please?
<I-am-On-WinXP> this chat rom is on fire
<drink_sti> pipegeek: thanks for the info. ill try that out.
<DaveyAM> hi guys.. tell me how i can hide all icons in only 1 desktop...? i can do it in gnome?
<BasketCase_Eee> hmmm, now that I look harder it appears that the games and favorites tabs are the only ones that aren't sorted.  the favs I can kinda sort by removing and adding them in the proper order (kinda lame) and the games seem to be sorted by an undisplayed category which I would like to change
<slide> Is there a support channel for Ubuntu One?
<user_> hi
<DaveyAM> pls.. no idea..?
<pipegeek> drink_sti: if you really want it in a vm, though, you can download one of the images at the following link, and run it in vmware player (which is really simple to use): http://chrysaor.info/?page=ubuntu
<dustin> Hey all, don't send me to wiki page, I have read wiki over and over there is no answer for me there. I dual boot Ubuntu9.10 and Win7. It was working now I updated the system (which may or may not have had a grub update, idk) and now I can not boot into my Win7 partition. Here is a pastebin of my grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/mb5d41dd
<LjL> slide: #ubuntuone
<user_> hi everybody
<dustin> Anyone able to help me and my grub issue
<user_> no idea
<dustin> Oh yea, when I select Windows 7 it just takes me back to the grub select OS page, no error or anything
<dustin> Why are there so many people in the chat, yet no-one knows anything?
<Snausages> dustin: way it goes.  Try back later
<chad_> I try to uninstall a corrupted sound-juicer, but I get this error "http://fpaste.org/wBDb/" can I get some help please?
<chad_> please
<barnaclebarnes> well I finally worked our why the iflo up wasn't working. the ssh port was missing from the /etc/iptables.up.rules  file.
<MadSeaDog> Is it possible to isolate some bad sector and create a partition with onlygood sector?
<treebuey> trrrr
<Snausages> MadSeaDog: that should already be happening under the radar, unless the bad sector list has overflowed on that drive
<MadSeaDog> Snausages,  okay... if Gparted tell me the hard drive has 59 bad sector... and windows refuse to boot is it overflowed?
<treebuey> hiya. My fonts are messed up for firefox menus after the last update. also, a cyrillic like character is showing up whenver i am at a password prompt WITHIN xwindows. any ideas?
<Snausages> MadSeaDog: I don't know how gparted makes its count.  Typically the host PC can't see any bad sectors at all, even when there are some, because the drive hardware already reallocated them to spare sectors
<Snausages> MadSeaDog: I guess the thing to do is pull the SMART status for that drive, see if you have a matching count of 59 reallocations
<MadSeaDog> Snausages,  how can i do that?
<arand> How can I force a window to a specific viewport despite it being started/refocussed/changing? the compiz settings only seem to do that when the application starts.
<Snausages> MadSeaDog: dunno off the top of my head
<ubuntu> does ubuntu 9.10 comes with a irc. client by default? I cant find one
<digitalfiz> is there an easy way to make apache startup a 2nd time on another port by a different user?
<ubuntu> and looks like emphaty doesnt has irc support
<ubuntu> empathy
<Vonnick> Yes it does
<Snausages> MadSeaDog: maybe try installing smartmontools?
<Vonnick> You have to skip the initial account creation and do it from the menu
<Vonnick> Then there's an IRC option
<MadSeaDog> Snausages, ok... is it in the repos?
<ubuntu> lool
<Snausages> MadSeaDog: dunno, but it ought to be
<ubuntu> I wish sometimes that ubuntu had irssi
<oxy_> I downloaded the nvidia video card drivers from nvidia and the file is a .run file (NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.42-pkg2.run). How do I install this?
<Snausages> MadSeaDog: in modern drives, when a sector goes bad the HDD reallocates it to a spare sector before the host PC is ever aware of it.  So if your machine is telling you there are 59 bad sectors...  that makes me think it may actually be 59 + all the ones that the SMART system has already compensated for...
<ubuntu> bbl
<SuBsAm> is there any on line tv program in ubuntu
<SuBsAm> ?
<Vonnick> There's probably some totem plugins for it
<jolaren> What's wrong here?
<jolaren> joel@joel-laptop:/usr/share/hal/fdi/information$ setkeycodes e078 30-keymap-lg.fdi
<jolaren> Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Vonnick> If not, try Miro
<jolaren> Been testing for hours
<Snausages> MadSeaDog: and yes, there are ways to format around bad sectors, but I don't know the particulars.
<jolaren> How do I set the kecode
<SuBsAm> can i watch an online  channels in linux
<jolaren> Anyone?= Cry
<oxy_> How do I stop my X server and get to a command line only so that I can install my Nvidia video drivers???
<SuBsAm> ?
<inveratulo> oxy_ 'killall xorg'
<SuBsAm> can i watch an online  channels in linux ?
<wick94> hi
<arand> oxy_:  first of all, does the driver in the ubuntu repositories not works for you? Secondly, if yuo want to install it, start a terminal and do "sudo ./file.run" (replace "file")
<wick94> can any1 hlp me i m having a problem with synaptic package manager
<chad_> I try to uninstall a corrupted sound-juicer, but I get this error "http://fpaste.org/wBDb/" can I get some help please?
<DaveyAM> hi guys.. tell me how i can hide all icons in only 1 desktop...? i can do it in gnome?
<DaveyAM> pls.. no idea..?
<gnufreex> SuBsAm, what chanels?
<wick94> evry time i run  synaptic package managr it says e: dpkg was interrupted, your must manually start 'sudo dpkg -configure -a
<SuBsAm> on line tv channels
<wick94> how can i fix tht
<oxy_> arand: when i do the "sudo ./file.run" it says it can't install because X server is running. Also, I thought I was was supposed to go to hardware drivers to get nvidia driver working, but there were no options there. Should I instead check in synaptic?
<SuBsAm> gnufreex on line tv channels
<arand> oxy_: first go to tty: ctrl+alt+F2 (+F7 to get back) then do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<gnufreex> try Miro
<oddhyena> hi.
<yacc_> MadSeaDog, but a hdd that is so far gone that it cannot remap sectors anyway is clearly failing. fast.
<SuBsAm> gnufreex like orbit and art
<oddhyena> does anyone know how to send alsa output through jack
<wick94> any1
<wick94> hlp plzzzzzzzzzz
<wick94> i have a problm with synaptic manager
<arand> oxy_: hmm, well it might be something odd with your card model...
<yacc_> MadSeaDog, mke2fs for example has the option -c => slow
<MadSeaDog> yacc_,  do you think it worth try saving it? or direct buy another?
<wick94> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<oddhyena> i'm trying to output alsa through jack so that I can use recordmydesktop since the alsa option doesn't work.
<wick94> hlpppppppppppppppppppppp plllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<gnufreex> SuBsAm , did you tried Miro Internet TV. It is in software centar
<oxy_> arand: It's a fairly common card. Geforce GTX 260
<yacc_> In almost any normal situation it's not worth trying to safe it.
<MadSeaDog> yacc_,  it's a ntfs partition...
<SuBsAm> gnufreex not working
<yacc_> MadSeaDog, modern hdds (as in the last 15 years or longer) do black sector remapping automatically.
<oxy_> arand: Maybe there is nothing in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers because when I first opened that i didn't have a live internet connection?
<seidos> when i paste text from vim to firefox, firefox freezes.  it's quite a bit of text though
<Snausages> MadSeaDog: seeing so many bad blocks counted from any tool would scare me into replacing the disk
<yacc_> So even if you have an unrecoverable error, when you overwrite the sector it should go good again, because the hdd remaps it to a reserved area of blocks.
<seidos> i'm using firefox 3.6 beta 1 though
<yacc_> "unrecoverable read error"
<yacc_> If you have an unrecoverable write error that usually means that the hdd has run out of replacement sectors.
<oxy_> arand: Ill figure it out. Thanks for the help.
<arand> oxy_: might be, in that case you could try installing from synaptic instead to do it the "ubuntu way"
<seidos> wasn't a freeze, just took like 3 minutes to paste the text.  I think it's like 3 paragraphs
<yacc_> So if you don't happen to be in the nowhere, with the next PC shop hundreds of miles away, ...
<oddhyena> did you try doing a hard format on the hard disk?
<MadSeaDog> yacc_ so simply make it rearrenge the partition might be good enough?
<yacc_> oddhyena, wrong decade ;)
<MadSeaDog> Snausages, would have tough the same...
<seidos> and it pasted a lot of blank lines
<oddhyena> doesn't writing zeros to the entire disk count as a format?
<yacc_> MadSeaDog, no you've got the equivalent of a car engine that is producing a thick black fume behind the car.
<yacc_> oddhyena, no, for real lowlevel formats you need usually vendor specific utilities.
<yacc_> MadSeaDog, It's also an economic question.
<yacc_> Madkiss, OTOH, you can get 500GB hdds nowadays for ~40€ easily.
<neal__> hey, i have an interesting question for someone
<MadSeaDog> yacc_,  hehe i see the picture! i guess gonna go for a new one...
<nikolam> hm, how do you guys make monitor actually tirn itself off when screen saver stars, instead of just being black
<neal__> is it possible to record a voice conversation using a modem
<darrend> does anyone know if this pulseaudio nonsense is being addressed by the devs?
<darrend> (i.e. it crashing apps every 20 mins)
<oddhyena> i already asked about the modem recording a long time ago and got no answer XD
<neal__> oddhyena, thats too bad
<neal__> i'm sure it can be done, just now sure how
<plainas> neal__ modem stands for modulator/demodulator, unless your modem comes with a recorder (which sounds unlikely) the answer is no
<arand> darrend: that is probably a specific issue, is it reported as abug?
<neal__> i was thinking of using mgetty then say cat it into /dev/dsp or somesuch
<yacc_> MadSeaDog, so you have to question yourself is your data worth less than 1€ per 12.5GB?
<jolaren> (where scancode is either xx or e0xx, given in hexadecimal,\n"
<jolaren> "  and keycode is given in decimal)\n"
<neal__> well the modem can receive voicemail and fax, so i don't see a reason that you couldn't listen in
<darrend> arand: there seem to be several already posted with many people reporting confirmations in comments.
<oddhyena> i had a modem that I could hear stuff over the phone lines with when I tried to play multiplayer doom, I used my friend's phone number and I could hear "hello? hello?"
<darrend> arand: sound worked perfectly in jaunty, now it's totally broken :(
<oddhyena> is it possible to route alsa audio through jack?
<plainas> neal__: where does it dumps the fax to?
<yacc_> neal__, with a softmodem probably => a softmodem is nothing more than a sound card with the hookup to the phone line.
<MadSeaDog> yacc_,  this is not mine... i got to save it ... gonna ask that question to the owner...
<jolaren> How do I make a unknown key known?
<gerzel> When I am logged into the console (as in ubuntu server w/no x session running logged in with keyboard monitor directly connected to the box) is there a way to adjust the font size on the screen?  I'd like to make it smaller so I can fit more info on the screen
<plainas> it should be possible to connect a modem to a computer and make a phone val
<yacc_> Basically the important thing is that when the first unrecoverable write error pops up, the drive has already used up a sizeable chunk of replacement sectors, ...
<plainas> in that case your modem would have to be able to route a sound signal
<plainas> directly to the phone line
<MadSeaDog> yacc_,  so after 59 ...
<yacc_> OTOH, I personally do have a 250GB USB drive that is slowly failing, and it's quite ok, [48690.377652] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Sense Key : Recovered Error [current] [descriptor]
<yacc_> Because I only store "worthless" stuff on it, actually I use it as a staging area for torrent data ;)
<arand> darrend: well, the only thing to do, if it's reported correctly, is to monitor the bugreport for updates, or go ahead yourself and test/provide patches.
<Vantrax> anyone know of a FOSS solution like Zenworks or CSSM
<Snausages> MadSeaDog: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<plainas> anyway, can anybody tell me where can i read about the latest integration of launchpad and aptitude
<pixie_pie> can anyone tell me the fastest way to install ubuntu lts on my vmware?
<Sierradump> Can someone help me with Xorg.conf?  I just need to set resolution to 720p  (1280x720)  but I also need to adjust something like horizontal and vertical frequencies?  But I don't know what they should be set to?
<Sierradump> Is there a way to figure that out?
<arand> pixie_pie: some sites provide downloadable vm images, that'd probably be the fastest, otherwise, just grab an iso and install as you would a normal machine.
<Vantrax> pixie_pie, use an iso as a virtual drive
<plainas> pixie_pie: download the iso and choose boot from iso
<yacc_> MadSeaDog, You could try to read out the S.M.A.R.T. data if available, but I think that experience is clear on this one.
<benc> I want to use upstart to control a server. My server has a script that kills it but upstart also kills the process. what I should do?
<pixie_pie> and what is the latest lts ?
<Vantrax> 8.04
<pixie_pie> thanks
<Vantrax> or wait for 10.04
<seidos> Sierradump: i think your best bet would be to compare your xorg.conf to another xorg.conf file that has the sections you need
<pixie_pie> sorry, arand, but can you clarify what is the vm image and how can i know it is a safe website to download this from?
<pixie_pie> and if you know of a safe site, can you recommend one to me?
<seidos> Sierradump: i'd show you mine, but it doesn't have what you need, i think because of my graphics driver
<holmser> I need to install windows on another partition for school... how do I reinstall grub after that?
<MadSeaDog> allright folks thanks a lot!  ... i guess i have a lot of reading to do!  See ya!
<yacc_> pixie_pie, the vmware website should have some images.
<pixie_pie> thanks
<gusan0r_> buenas
<oddhyena> is it possible to get alsa through jack so that I can record it's output?
<holmser> can I reinstall grub with the ubuntu boot disk?
<Random832> in sound preferences I have the option to take volume higher than 100% - is there a way to enable this for the tray volume and the keyboard volume buttons?
<yacc_> pixie_pie, http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/cat/508
<pixie_pie> thanks yacc_
<gerzel> I'd like to set a higher resoultion when using term, as in init level 2 on Ubuntu server  how do I do that?
<chad_> I try to uninstall a corrupted sound-juicer, but I get this error "http://fpaste.org/wBDb/" can I get some help please?
<holmser> on a completely unrelated note, anyone know where I can find labels for my ubuntu disks?
<pixie_pie> yacc_ sorry... just a few more questions.  On this site, there is LTS Server and Desktop and also there apear to be different "brands", Linhost, WMPlanet, etc
<pixie_pie> How do I know which one to get?
<yacc_> brands == people who have made it.
<plainas> how do i install a launchpad branch through apt? can't find the docs anywhere
<yacc_> pixie_pie, browse and see which one you like, kind of.
<oddhyena> does anyone know how I can record the output from pulseaudio? like have all the applications' audio output be dumped to a file? or is there a way to have pulseaudio output to jack?
<pixie_pie> yacc_ so that could be.... a security issue, no?  isn't it safer to burn the iso image?
<yacc_> LTS == LongTermSupport
<yacc_> pixie_pie, it's safer, but you have to install it yourself.
<pixie_pie> yacc_ ok i think i'll do the lts then
<pixie_pie> from iso
<pixie_pie> thanks
<pixie_pie> hm wait
<arand> gerzel: 9.10? upgraded or on grub2?
<pixie_pie> if you were me, yacc_ would you choose vmPlanet or LinHost... and LTS or server =)
<pixie_pie> thanks
<yacc_> pixie_pie, as I happen to have a collection of CD images lying around on my disc, I'd just install it normally ;)
 * chad_ needs help
<pixie_pie> yea because i just realized i don't have any blank discs
<pixie_pie> hm
<gerzel> arand: latest release so 9.10, re-installing now (different reason dev server so I'm making lots of mistakes on a box I can afford to make them on)
<arand> pixie_pie: you don't need to bunr the iso to install it in a vm
<pixie_pie> oh.  i don't know how to do it though... can you give me some keywords to google how to do it then?
<Redeemed> I try to uninstall a corrupted sound-juicer, but I get this error "http://fpaste.org/wBDb/" can I get some help please?
<Redeemed> I try to uninstall a corrupted sound-juicer, but I get this error "http://fpaste.org/wBDb/" can I get some help please?
<oddhyena> Redeemed, did you try apt-get purge?
<pixie_pie> and alos, are the images for vmware just like the real ubuntu?
<lubosz> hi
<Dallas> anyone able to help with this? I just installed the psb video driver for dell netbook on jaunty, the only way I can get it back to the UI is to use the "low graphics mode" anyone know how to configure this to work correctly?
<lubosz> when i want a service to not start at boot, do i have to rename it in EVERY runlevel from S to K?
<intern> tcom.com/live
<intern> doh
<intern> www.pauldotcom.com/live
<Funzo> what's the shortcut to seperate the console from X when the screen is flickering?
<pixie_pie> NM i get it.
<pixie_pie> But can anyone tlel me WHERE to download ubuntu 8.04?  Every time I click on a link for it, i get 9.10
<pixie_pie> arg nm
<krunk-> Funzo: I assume you're asking that on my behalf :)
<Funzo> yeah
<kruqn> anyone use the keryx program? im trying to download packages for install on my linux computer in order to mount an ntfs raid
<nilo> hi every body
<Funzo> ah I'll google it hold on
<kruqn> the linux computer doesn't have internet so im trying to download these files on my laptop
<nilo> I have the next message when I try to upgrade my ubuntu 9.10
<kruqn> when i try to download the new package list it doesn't work, i get a bunch of unable to extract files errors for each list i download, if i try to open the files it doesn't work, many are like 1kb or 0kb
<nilo> "Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible
<Redeemed> I try to uninstall a corrupted sound-juicer, but I get this error "http://fpaste.org/wBDb/" can I get some help please?
<Jordan_U> kruqn: Are you behind a proxy?
<kruqn> if i try to use the default list then the packages i download are corrupt, many again are 1kb about 340 bytes or so, and i am unable to download them
<nilo> what's wrong??
<kruqn> not that i know of jordan, im using my cell phone as a mobile modem
<p0rpus_meat> I am using nvidia-settings to try and set up dual screens. All screens are detected fine, and all settings seem good and normal but when I click on "Save to X configuration file", I get errors. The errors are at http://pastebin.com/d2dc63a12 please help.
<vocal> yea nvidia did that shit too me the i could not get x to start after reboot
<kruqn> sorry i got dc'd
<kruqn> anyways i dont think im behind a proxy
<kruqn> some of the files download fine
<kruqn> others dont work, so i figured it was because the list was out of date, but i can't update the list
<arand> gerzel: you need the gfxpayload=*x* option for the kernel afaik
<Jordan_U> kruqn: Do you ever have to log in via the browser to connect to the internet through your phone?
<Redeemed> I try to uninstall a corrupted sound-juicer, but I get this error "http://fpaste.org/wBDb/" can I get some help please?
<pixie_pie> does anyone know what default version of ubuntu is installed when you choose to install linux/ubuntu on vmware?
<pixie_pie> i've just done that but i don't know how to get the version of ubuntu i want.... thanks
<Jordan_U> pixie_pie: Installing Ubuntu in a virtual machine is just like installing Ubuntu in a real machine, except you tell vmware to boot from the Ubuntu .iso rather than having to write the .iso to disk. Whatever version of Ubuntu you download will be the one you install.
<pixie_pie> Jordan_U but there is adefault here
<pixie_pie> i did not choose which version
<pixie_pie> yet it boots up to a version
<innociv> I have a build.sh file and doing sudo ./build.sh isn't running it
<pixie_pie> i chose the generic instructions from vmware
<innociv> What am I doing wrong? :\
<lstarnes> innociv: sudo sh build.sh
<lstarnes> innociv: or sudo bash build.sh
<Jordan_U> pixie_pie: Can you link to those instructions?
<innociv> bunch of permission denied
<pixie_pie> no because there were no instructions
<pixie_pie> i just hit install new os
<CoverSlide> permission denied with sudo?
<dmill2010|Mac> pixie_pie did you download a ubuntu iso or are you using a version straight from vmware?
<pixie_pie> and then i chose linux/ubuntu
<Redeemed> I try to uninstall a corrupted sound-juicer, but I get this error "http://fpaste.org/wBDb/" can I get some help please?
<emma> pixie_pie: is it set executable?
<pixie_pie> the latter, dmill2010
<dmill2010|Mac> hmm
<oddhyena> will it break audio if I compiled pulseaudio from source
<ryaxnb> installing KDE, Xfce and LXDE...
<ryaxnb> i discovered a buug
<jeffmr> anyone know why justin.tv flash streams don't work?
<diplomatic> someones gotta know what ima talkin about... im looking for a package that might affect the way images are handled and it starts with the letter G
<ryaxnb> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop creates dependency problems
<jeffmr> diplomatic, gimp?
<p0rpus_meat_> I got DC'd so sorry
<p0rpus_meat_> Anytime I try to "Save to X configuration file" when I make ANY kind of changes in nvidia-settings I get these errors i pasted at http://pastebin.com/d2dc63a12 Any ideas.... anyone....???
<ryaxnb> It proposes removing network  manager, which is not a good solution ((!))
<diplomatic> i dont think so...
<CoverSlide> it says it's no longer needed or it says it needs to remove it?
<diplomatic> guld or somthing like taht
<jeffmr> did you check software center or get-apt
<innociv> cover, yeppp
<innociv> probably the build file permsisions
<jeffmr> diplomatic, synaptic
<diplomatic> nah
<dmill2010|Mac> im just curious, how did everyone primarily learn linux?
<oddhyena> how would I add jack support to pulseaudio without having to compile pulseaudio, since it won't compile
<Mike_lifeguard> Do folks know anything about the notify-osd bug where the notifications aren't actually in the corner?
<gerzel> arand: grub 2
<gerzel> thanks
<jeffmr> dmill2010|Mac, install, read, read man, read, read forums, chat
<dmill2010|Mac> jeffmr hehe similiar to what i've done
<oddhyena> i guess if it can't be done in windows then it can't be done in linux XD
<digeratiX> have the issues with the MSI Wind and 9.10 been fixed?
<jeffmr> dmill2010|Mac, yeah you have to experience it to learn it
<RebelZero> Mike_lifeguard, that's not a bug but done by design
<arand> gerzel: semms to require trickery though: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=41881
<arand> diplomatic: "aptitude search searchterm"
<dmill2010|Mac> Agreed, you do learn a lot better by doing
<jeffmr> dmill2010|Mac, what mac do you have if you have one
<dmill2010|Mac> a last gen macbook
<p0rpus_meat_> If I make a change in display configuration in nvidia-settings, I HAVE to click on "Save to X configuration file" in order for those changes to go into effect, but I get errors. These errors and my xorg.conf are paste at http://pastebin.com/d4b6c8335 Please help.
<Mike_lifeguard> RebelZero: Wait, what? Why wouldn't it go in the corner? It used to be in the corner. The configuration says it should go in the corner... O__o
<jeffmr> dmill2010|Mac, does everything work?
<dmill2010|Mac> jeffmr, with some tweaking but yes
<dmill2010|Mac> the microphone still has been giving me issues though
<jeffmr> dmill2010|Mac, I can't get backight keys and dashboard and expose to work
<dmill2010|Mac> but i primarily use OSX on it and use virtualbox if i want to use ubuntu
<RebelZero> Mike_lifeguard, if i can find it, there was an explanation of why they aren't exactly in the corner
<dmill2010|Mac> jeffmr ah, mine doesn't have the backlight keys
<digeratiX> have the issues with the MSI Wind and 9.10 been fixed?
<Dallas> anyone able to help with this? I just installed the psb video driver for dell netbook on jaunty, the only way I can get it back to the UI is to use the "low graphics mode" anyone know how to configure this to work correctly?
<jeffmr> dmill2010|Mac, last generation do you mean latest or earliest?
<johnathon> hello
<dmill2010|Mac> jeffmr and i never tried to use expose or spaces while in linux
<dmill2010|Mac> jeffmr I mean it was the latest macbook before they redid the design with the unibody plastic ones
<johnathon> i have had trouble with the wireless cards after updating in Ubuntu 9.10 and it is a fresh install.
<johnathon> has anyone else had this problem
<jeffmr> johnathon, what problems
<tsunami> hi, I am customizing an opensource app and was wondering if there is a preferred diff tool and if anyone can point me toward some docs.  I've never used diff tools before and am quite new to development
<johnathon> the wireless says disconnected even after i unconnected it and reconnect it
<jeffmr> johnathon, mine sometimes flakes out and disconnects
<Dallas> My Xorg.conf looks like: Section "Device"
<Dallas>         Identifier      "GMA500"
<Dallas>         Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<Dallas> #        Option "DRI" "off"
<Dallas>         Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<FloodBot1> Dallas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dallas>         Option "IgnoreACPI" "yes"
<johnathon> well my will not connect at all
<jeffmr> johnathon, sta drivers for a broadcom 4322 here
<Mike_lifeguard> RebelZero: I'd be really interested to read that, if you find it -- because I think that's a tad ... /off/
<digeratiX> does anyone here know if the issues with the MSI Wind and 9.10 have been fixed??
<johnathon> ?
<Mike_lifeguard> digeratiX: You'll have to state what issues those are
<pixie_pie> any suggestions on how much hd space max i should give to my vmware?
<pixie_pie> for ubuntu, that is
<jeffmr> johnathon, can you private chat?
<digeratiX> the usb ports not working
<nihl> this is the help channel right?
<johnathon> yes pm me
<dmill2010|Mac> pixiepie depends on how much you want to use it, probably 8-10 gigs if your just want to mess around
<RebelZero> Mike_lifeguard, http://www.mail-archive.com/ayatana@lists.launchpad.net/msg00742.html
<Dallas> anyone able to help with this? I just installed the psb video driver for dell netbook on jaunty, the only way I can get it back to the UI is to use the "low graphics mode" anyone know how to configure this to work correctly?
<Dallas> If I'm on the righ track I should just have to modify my xorg.conf file to make it work correctly. But what I have doesn't seem to be working
<Roasted> Anybody running the new beta of AWN?
<Dallas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322922/plain/
<kanja2> Hey, I've got a program that opens in the same place every time, but it hides half the window -  how can I change where it opens?
<Mike_lifeguard> RebelZero: Thanks, I'll read the thread. Do you know if it is supposed to be impossible to change the theme or location (ie which not-quite-corner is used)?
<RebelZero> Mike_lifeguard, not really. Someone in here mentioned once about a setting through gconf-editor where you could pull it down to the middle of the screen. Not sure if that's still an option.
<Mike_lifeguard> RebelZero: Well, the UI to configure theme & location still exists, it just doesn't do anything, making me want to throw things at whoever did that
<Mike_lifeguard> RebelZero: In any event, I see the need for proper UI designers :\
<RebelZero> Mike_lifeguard, that was a big tease. I remember seeing it in Jaunty and thought it was a wasted effort.
<jeffmr_> johnathan,
<Mike_lifeguard> RebelZero: It was and is a waste because they didn't spec it properly, and even now it is half-done
<Dallas> Anyone able to help getting the psb driver to work correctly in jaunty? I have it installed but everytime I boot I have to enter "low graphics mode" for it to work correctly. I've edited the xorg.conf with what I believe to be the correct lines, but for some reason I'm still having this problem.
<tweeda> is there a client-side authN/authZ configuration utility for 9.10 desktop?  I can manage the ldap.conf and krb5.conf etc by hand but if there is a decent GUI available, I'd rather use it.
<dooglus> kanja2: what program?
<emma> Dallas: did you see this -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-psb/+bug/330906
<emma> Dallas: does that relate to your issue?
<_Tavo_> Hello, I'm having trouble making gdb and eclipse work in karmic. It throws an error about not being able to find "dl-debug.c" when gdb is launched. Any ideas?
<_Tavo_> I've never had this problem on earlier ubuntu versions
<Dallas> emma: I don't think so. It's supposed to work under jaunty using these steps http://mok0.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/ubuntu-on-the-dell-mini-10-2/
<IdleOne> !find dl-debug.c
<ubottu> Package/file dl-debug.c does not exist in karmic
<Dallas> emma: I did that, and it did this, then I tried editing the xorg.conf file, and I get the same result.
<_Tavo_> I didn't find that file either... But the error is the same even in two clean instalations of karmic (with gdb installed, of course) and even with older versions of eclipse, like 3.4
<heisoundfunny333> hello! does anyone now of the new features in 10.04?
<Dallas> emma: 9.04 is the distro that ships with the dell mini 10. So I'm not sure why I can't get it to work.
<kanja2> dooglus: emacs - bottom half of the window is obsured so I can't see what m-x I'm typing
<IdleOne> heisoundfunny333: UDS Dallas is now in session, they are deciding on that as we speak.
<emma> Dallas: I am not sure either. I'm sorry I can't help. It's over my head. I just wanted to post that link in case it was germain.
<Mike_lifeguard> RebelZero: FWIW, the plans for Lucid look much better: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<IdleOne> heisoundfunny333: try asking in #ubuntu-uds
<Dallas> emma: np. thank you.
<heath|OTG> heisoundfunny333, I heard they are working towards a 10 sec boot time
<jdsandeson> How dose one start a lug?
<heisoundfunny333> 10 seconds would be nice :)
<emma> jdsandeson: that's definitely not an ubuntu support question :)
<randomusr> how can I set my system to automatically install arch system updates? I'm running 9.10
<heisoundfunny333> i am still pretty happy that they fixed the problem with intel video cards
<randomusr> heisoundfunny333, what problem?
<heisoundfunny333> video playback was choppy in 9.04 and now in 9.10 flash video playback and any other kind is smooth by far
<Trustisaweakness> how stable is 9.10?
<fireball> gdm fails to autoboot since 9.10 install, please help
<monga> hey guys, do you know where i can get a copy of ubuntu 9.10 for 64 bit?
<monga> i only see a 32 bit
<heath|OTG> fireball, you mean load on boot?
<yoriel> who know the easy way to install javajdk
<coop6> :SLkas;dlfja    Firefox - Segmentation fault!?!  anyone get this when trying to open gmail?
<yoriel> and setting java_home
<yoriel> ?
<yoriel> i try so many methods but alls fails
<fireball> heath|OTG: yes
<randomusr> how can I set my system to automatically install arch system updates? I'm running 9.10
<shonen> setting java_home should be, open a terminal, export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java
<Taim> yoriel: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<monga> does ubuntu make a version for 64 or only 32 bit?
<isis> hi guys
<Colonel_Panik> monga, you are at the right place just click around ;=)
<shonen> monga: it makes it for both 64 and 32
<randomusr> Blah
<yoriel> ok, i do it but i define java_home to us/lib/jvm/jdkxxxx
<IdleOne> randomusr: System>Administration>Software Sources> Updates
<fireball> and how do i point my address at someone speciffically such that it highlight for them? or am i?
<monga> on the official site it only has a download link for 32 bit
<heisoundfunny333> Trustisaweakness: fairly stable the only problem i had was with a fresh install and my wireless driver did not work without some tweaking.
<yoriel> ant the next step will be install apache ant
<yoriel> it dont recognize the jdk installation
<yoriel> to make ant all
<randomusr> IdleOne, can this be done from the command line? perhaps as a cron job?
<heath|OTG> fireball, does gdm start at all
<fireball> heath|OTG: yes, sudo gdm gets it going after login
<IdleOne> randomusr: I wouldn't know how, sorry
<heath|OTG> randomusr, cron-apt
<heath|OTG> maybe
<Colonel_Panik> monga, click on alternative download options
<monga> ok
<isis> i did install configcompiz successfully and get YES with $ glxinfo | grep direct command... but iam not able to activate any effects.. i dont know why just then not run... :S
<IdleOne> monga: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<yoriel> Taim: i want to install opengts
<fireball> heath|OTG: first failed on upgrade. Tried a clean install, same deal. I can just catch a note about missing libraries, then on to the gdm login screen
<monga> idle0ne i dont have amd
<randomusr> heath|OTG, any issue with that package as it's not marked arch with ubuntu logo?
<Dallas> anyone able to help me with getting the psb drivers to function correctly under 9.04?
<isis> nobody can help me with this problem...? :S
<fireball> heath|OTG: after logining in already from x. . .
<IdleOne> monga: you want 64bit version then that is the one you want
<monga> idleone will it be compatable with my intel?
<Taim> yoriel: hrmm...That's a little more out of the range of "general Ubuntu help."
<IdleOne> monga: yes
<Colonel_Panik> monga, you have an intel cpu with amd dual 64bit-32bit architecture licensed from AMD
<heath|OTG> fireball, that's strange... what runlevel are you at on boot
<isis> i did install configcompiz successfully and get YES with $ glxinfo | grep direct command... but iam not able to activate any effects.. i dont know why just then not run... :Sç
<isis> nobody can help me with this problem...? :S
<dooglus> kanja2: I'll find out for you
<rincon> what should i use to easily edit a pdf document?
<lovre> hi can i remove all files within a folder structure named 'file.ext'.. I tried this, but it is not working: find | grep 'file.ext' | rm   .....says that rm is missing an operand, so i suppose it cant except piped ones..
<fireball> heath|OTG: admin. is that what you meant?
<heath|OTG> isis compiz --replace ?
<Colonel_Panik> monga, Intel is not proud of that so they don't advertise that
<monga> haha
<heath|OTG> fireball, no. in a terminal type runlevel
<monga> What is the difference between Wine and vmware?
<randomusr> here's a good on, how do I view commands in my path from Bash?
<dooglus> kanja2: try: emacs -g 80x20+100+50
<dooglus> kanja2: the 80x20 is the size in characters
<isis> heath|OTG: some commando to do it?
<heath|OTG> randomusr, tab + tab
<kanja2> dooglus: that would be awesome -if can you point me in the right directory I'll start looking too. I've just never had to do anything this low in x
<dooglus> and the 100,50 is the location of the top left corner, in pixels
<fireball> heath|OTG: N 2
<rincon> what should i use to easily edit a pdf document?
<kanja2> dooglus: ahhh in emacs... hadn't thought of that
<dooglus> kanja2: you can put something in your .emacs file too if you would rather
<heath|OTG> fireball, is that after a clean restart ?
<isis> heath|OTG: so... ?i must reinstall my compiz
<fireball> heath|OTG: yes
<heath|OTG>  isis did that command start compiz ?
<paipimenta> I've got a 9.10 client install CD.... can I do a text-only install?
<fireball> heath|OTG: i get taken straight to x real fast, asked to login. after login i type "sudo gdm", enter password and I'm back to normal
<isis> heath|OTG: i must write "start compiz" on terminal?
<fireball> heath|OTG: i tried the grub recovery option, no effect
<heath|OTG> isis just try compiz --replace and see if it changes
<Taim> randomusr: "history"
<Strider22> facebook photo upload does not work as it is missing a checkbox.
<kanja2> dooglus: awesome, thanks!
<heath|OTG> fireball, not a grub issue. can you pastebin the following code for me: ls -la /etc/rc2.d
<isis> heath|OTG: yes..
<heath|OTG> fireball, and pastebin doesn't mean paste in channel
<isis> heath|OTG: tks..
<fireball> heath|OTG: that i know, but what do i do with it to avoid flooding?
<heath|OTG> np, isis check System->Prefs->Appearance->Visual Effects and make sure they are on in there
<paipimenta> hey room... I've got a 9.10 client install CD.  can I do a text-only install? it's not on the menu, but can I send an option?
<heath|OTG> fireball, http://www.pastebin.com
<heath|OTG> paste it in there and give me the URL
<chuy_max> hi guys, is there any reason GDM asks me twice for my user password when I boot up?, I'm running Ubuntu 9.10
<heath|OTG> paipimenta, I believe text only is server
<dooglus> kanja2: do you have a "(custom-set-variables
<dooglus> " at the end of your ~/.emacs ?
<Taim> paipimenta: you want the alternate install ISO.
<paipimenta> Talm: yeah, I've got the server DVD, but this old laptop I just got doesn't have a CD-ROM
<randomusr> heath|OTG, how can I pipe the output of Tab + Tab to grep?
<heath|OTG> ?
<fireball> heath|OTG: thanks:     http://pastebin.com/d2df6cbcb
<heath|OTG> why
<randomusr> why not?
<Dallas> I just tried to install the psb driver using http://mok0.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/ubuntu-on-the-dell-mini-10-2/ guide, after apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-psb I get the "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" error. "(EE) PSB:Failed to load module "Xpsb" (module does not exist) the only way to start get to UI is to choose "Run Ubuntu in low-graphics mode for just one session"
<Shwack> Hey - I'm trying to  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<randomusr> it's giving me 2614 results
<Arsin> Hey, I tried that command "man ifconfig && man dhclient" and it gave me a whole wack of things, but I'm not sure what they are all about
<Taim> paipimenta: I do beleive there are install instructions from USB stick.  Problem is, your laptop may not support booting from USB seeing as it's older...
<heath|OTG> fireball, gdm is missing in there hang on
<skinnYPuP> anyone out there having probs with eth1_rename ?  Here's a reference http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1868845.html
<slide> will apt remove files i put in /etc/network/if-up.d/ ?
<heath|OTG> randomusr, I'm not sure you can do that
<paipimenta> it's older than my desktop, and it doesn't support usb booting :-(
<neon_> need some help, installed tvtime and i can get all channels but no sound, my sound card is an onboard realtek alc889a hda-intel-snd any suggestions on how i can get sound thx
<slide> I had to put a script called stopblink in there and now its gone randomly
<randomusr> heath|OTG, fork
<dooglus> my USB mouse no longer works in 9.10
<dooglus> it was ok until about a week before release, but it's not worked since
<dooglus> it stopped the same time as one of my memory sticks stopped working
<Taim> dous: What is the make/model of PC and mouse?
<dooglus> the other memory stick is still fine
<paipimenta> how do I do a minimal install with a desktop CD for 9.10?
<Taim> err
<dooglus> and all 3 are fine with other PCs
<dooglus> (running Windows)
<Taim> dooglus: make/model of PC and mouse?
<dooglus> any idea how to get a USB mouse working?
<dooglus> Taim: it's a Microsoft optical thingy
<Taim> dooglus: make of PC?
<dooglus> Taim: but it doesn't make much different - I've tried a few other USB mice and none work
<dooglus> Taim: the PC doesn't seem to have a brand
<heath|OTG> fireball, it appears they are no longer linking gdm through there give me a minute to see what starts it now
<dooglus> Taim: eBuyer perhaps?
<Real_Ubot> Anyone know a linux distro that will work well with lg x110 netbook?
<Taim> dooglus: Do you have CPU specs, Mobo info, etc?
<randomusr> what are the non-free repos for karmic?
<paipimenta> Talm: Mobo?
<dooglus> Taim: yeah: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173882
<heath|OTG> paipimenta, server cd
<randomusr> !non-free
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free
<fcuk112> i am trying to configure mutt but when i try to receive mail i get fetchmail: no mailservers have been specified.
<Shwack> Hey - I'm trying to  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<randomusr> !nonfree
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<heath|OTG> !mediabuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu
<Taim> dooglus: Let me check.  I had a similiar problem.  Wound up being something funky.
<randomusr> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<randomusr> woops
<pq_> hi all
<dooglus> Taim: the sticker on the bottom says "Clevo M760T"
<pq_> i have some problem with X server. Can someone help me?
<Taim> dooglus: touchpad works?
<dooglus> Taim: yeah
<dooglus> Taim: http://www.clevo.com.tw/en/products/prodinfo_2.asp?productid=88 seems more details
<dooglus> Taim: the webcam and wireless adaptor also both work, and show up in "lsusb" output
<dooglus> Taim: I also have no problems with an external USB webcam
<Taim> dooglus: that's just weird.
<dooglus> Taim: and like I say, one USB memory stick works reliably, but the other just is never mounted
<Strider22> I look like a fool on facebook because I have not been able to get photo upload to work. I've done web searches every few months for a year and followed the instructions. Still no fix. The problem is that the app takes forever to load and will only load after a restart. When it does load the app is missing a checkbox.
<fireball> whilst i'm here, what command/program lists usb cameras and as much other info as possible?
<dooglus> Taim: also, my mobile phone never mounts when I plug it in.  it did until a week or two before release
<dooglus> fireball: try lsusb?
<Shwack> Hey - I'm trying to  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<neon_> need some help, installed tvtime and i can get all channels but no sound, my sound card is an onboard realtek alc889a hda-intel-snd any suggestions on how i can get sound thx
<Taim> dooglus: you ran apt-get upgrade recently?
<Strider22> First question is does the photo upload work for anyone using ubuntu?
<Taim> Strider22: Works fine for me.  Did you try clearing your history, cache and cookies?
<Dallas> I just tried to install the psb driver using http://mok0.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/ubuntu-on-the-dell-mini-10-2/ guide, after apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-psb I get the "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" error. "(EE) PSB:Failed to load module "Xpsb" (module does not exist) the only way to start get to UI is to choose "Run Ubuntu in low-graphics mode for just one session"
<slide> will apt remove files i put in /etc/network/if-up.d/ ? I put a script called stopblink in there and now its gone randomly
<fireball> dooglus: thanks, but no. tells me nothing i can use. I'm thinking location "/dev/video1" etc and format etc.
<Shwack> found the answer to my problem :)
<fireball> trying to get the correct setting for usb cameras for zoneminder, they work with cheese. . .
<randomusr> what's a good free project management software?
<Taim> randomusr: planner
<ToasterMan> Im using 9.10 64-bit and I have flash plugin installed, but it doesn't function right. For example, a youtube video will play, but when I click on any of the actions (i.e pause, or volume change or whatever) nothing happens. It's the same with all flash across the web. All flash runs, but clicking does nothing at all.
<ToasterMan> Is this a known issue?
<heath|OTG> fireball, just try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Taim> ToasterMan: It is for me.  Disable desktop effects.
<_Tavo_> please, could someone tell me if eclipse debugger with gdb works in karmic? I've been trying for hours to make it work but failed miserably...
<_Tavo_> I think it's something to do with gdb 7.0
<kinen> does anyone know why the sound is broken in karmic after the latest update?
<heath|OTG> ToasterMan, flash for linux is horrible
<ToasterMan> Taim: Yea disabling desktop effects fixed it... but why the hell does desktop effects screw flash up that badly?
<ubuntu> hey bro , can you paste this on mysql chan pls: "ubuntu says: hello! i have 1 ubuntu server and its not booting. I want to copy its database file manualy. What file are the databases  stored in? And is this operatiion possible ?
<ubuntu> hello! i have 1 ubuntu server and its not booting. I want to copy its database file manualy. What file are the databases  stored in? And is this operatiion possible ?
<Taim> ToasterMan: Mnn...There is a bug on it.  I don't recall exactly why, I just know that it fixes flash.  My guess is that compiz does...unexpected things to mouse events...
<Arsin> How do I tell if I'm using a DCHP or static ip?
<heath|OTG> is ubuntu for real
<rsk> heath|OTG sure.
<heath|OTG> Taim, ToasterMan I don't have that issue...what version of flash
<ToasterMan> heath|OTG: how do I tell what version?
<Taim> heath|OTG: 64bit package in ubunutu.
<heath|OTG> Taim, I didn't even know the 64bit package was out, I'm using the 32
<randomusr> Taim: how about a charting application, like visio maybe?
<heath|OTG> randomusr, dia
<Taim> randomusr: ooo...I know that......
<Taim> heath|OTG, randomusr: Thanks, heath|OTG.
<holmser> Arsin, open /etc/network/interfaces
<ToasterMan> heath|OTG: I have flashplugin-installer that is installed and it says version is 10.0.32.18ubuntu1
<holmser> it will let you know your settings
<ToasterMan> heath|OTG: and yea im in 64-bit 9.10
<holmser> and you can change them there
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-is-not-recognizing-mouse-clicks.html
<heath|OTG> ToasterMan, 10.1 will have 64 bit support, what video card do you have?
<pq_> can someone help me with xorg configuration issues with ATI card?
<joshua> I've become really disappointed in ubuntu
<Arsin> holmser:   auto lo             iface lo inet loopback            dhcp then right?
<ToasterMan> heath|OTG: Geforce GTX 260... although I think that link Dr_Willis just pasted may be the solution
<Arsin> joshua: Why's that?
<heath|OTG> Arsin, that means network-manager is dealing with it and it's probably dhcp uness you set it
<joshua> 1. jaunty -> karmic broke X I had to downgrade X core to function
<randomusr> I'm feeling more and more confident with using Ubuntu or linux in general because I can do anything that I could do in windows... but with less headaches
<Dr_Willis> ToasterMan:  google to the rescue. :)  and i rember seeing that last week. :)
<justin__> there exist multiple software packages available that perform the same functions as MS Visio
<Doorman352> how do I list usb devices in ubuntu?
<joshua> 2. sudo isn't very smart
<heath|OTG> that sounds like a wiener
<ToasterMan> Dr_Willis: Yea thanks heh :)
<joshua> doorman: lspci?
<MacAttack_> st
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-is-not-recognizing-mouse-clicks.html
<joshua> 3. something seems wrong with kde's persistance
<Doorman352> joshua: doesn't show a usb device thats connected....
<heath|OTG> Doorman352, lsusb
<tovella> Doorman352: lsusb.
<Taim> joshua: If you don't like Karmic so well, why not stick with Jaunty.  It's still supported.  You can always wait for Lucid.
<MacAttack_> hey
<chasmarang> Karmic Update Manager is broken
<Doorman352> THANKS!
<Dr_Willis> some users reported that the bug with mouse clicks not working in Flash & Ubuntu was fixed by either disabling Compiz or just by disabling the show desktop plugin in Compiz.
<heath|OTG> I have upgrade 5 computers to Karmic with no issues
<chasmarang> does anyone have the same problem
<joshua> 4. apt-get doesn't have an override "These packages work togethter thanks"
<joshua> or an override "yes I have this dependency even though you can't see it"
<heath|OTG> joshua, you can always use checkinstall and install from source
<randomusr> heath|OTG: possible to insert graphics into dia
<tovella> Taim: joshua: i agree.... just stick with Jaunty, for now.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. actually i think it does joshua .. but i only recall needing todo that once a few years back.
<chasmarang> My Karmic Update Manager is broken does anyone have the same problem
<heath|OTG> randomusr, yes
<Dr_Willis> well work time for me. bye all
<slide> will apt remove files i put in /etc/network/if-up.d/ ? I put a script called stopblink in there and now its gone randomly
<chu_> chasmarang: yeah,
<heath|OTG> chasmarang, explain broken
<g1er> is there an easy way to switch between say firefox and term (active apps) in jaunty?
<joshua> which still leaves me at sudo was a bad idea
<randomusr> heath|OTG: lemme guess, built in?
<heath|OTG> g1er, alt+tab ?
<heath|OTG> randomusr, I imported pics in there before, don't recall how
<g1er> healt|OTG, excellent, thanks
<heath|OTG> np
<zaduma> Hey anyone here know how to get easyBCD to work?
<chasmarang> heath|OTG:Could not apply changes!  Fix broken packages first
<joshua> and last I checked jaunty's firefox was way outdated
<heath|OTG> chasmarang, from terminal apt-get install -f
<Taim> joshua: you can change root's pw and use "su" instead if sudo is to your disliking.
<Taim> joshua: You could always remove firefox's package and install natively.
<joshua> Taim: of course I can but all the GUI admin tools don't know about that
<heath|OTG> joshua, sudo -i
<heath|OTG> or sudo su
<heath|OTG> don't enable root
<chasmarang> heath|OTG:I can try that - I was without the -f and I got it was holding back on new Kernels
<joshua> remember the UAC debacle?
<heath|OTG> windows?
<tovella> joshua: what does that mean, really (outdated)... a couple of versions behind?  security updates still work, right.
<joshua> sudo is about as secure as UAC on low
<boringwall> How do you find out of a background process that you've launched but aren't waiting for has terminated? (in C)
<heath|OTG> sudo in not for novice I agree
<boringwall> if*
<Taim> joshua: That's a decision you can always try to correct with feature requests or development and advocating for it's inclusion.
<Strider22> Cleared firefox history as requested. No change.
<dotblank> joshua, I disagree
<Favorit> boringwall: implement signal handler?
<losha> boringwall: you can check its pid for validity...
<boringwall> To handle what signal?
<Taim> joshua dotblank: I agree with dotblank.
<boringwall> ECHLD?
<boringwall> err SIGCHLD
<joshua> and some trojan does echo 'alias sudo=~/.trojan/sudo' >> /etc/bashrc
<zaduma> Anyone know how to get easyBCD to work on Win7/Ubuntu 9.10 set up?
<Favorit> SIGCHLD i think, yes
<boringwall> Okay, thank you
<joshua> and some trojan does echo 'alias sudo=~/.trojan/sudo' >> ~/.bashrc
<Favorit> let me have a quick look to be sure
<Strider22> When I restart firefox I can load the photo upload app once. If I push refresh then firefox hangs at 50% cpu usage (leaves the other cpu free)... Is there a debug option on java that I can set to see what it is trying to load?
<chasmarang> <heath|OTG>The following packages have been kept back:  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic sreadahead
<Taim> joshua: You could do that with any privledged application.
<heath|OTG> chasmarang, apt-get dist-upgrade
<kisuke> is it possible to have a different background image on each workspace?
<chasmarang> OK
<morphias> kisuke, yes.  the method i know of is with compiz tho
<sirninja> I'm using ubuntu 9.10. I'm using pulse audio. How do I change what channel the shortcut keys on my laptop control? Right now it does something really weird.
<kisuke> morphias: how?
<Electric|Master> Hi
<Electric|Master> I'm trying to install GRUB and I'm having a problem
<Favorit> boringwall: yeah, SIGCHLD
<joshua> the whole point of not using sudo to me is the secure desktop thing -- no protection against any trojan whatsoever
<innociv> what is the -rf equiv in chmod?
<innociv> i need to chmod 755 recursively
<joshua> innociv: -r
<Electric|Master> It's giving me an error "The file /media/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"
<heath|OTG> -R
<chasmarang> its upgrading
<Electric|Master> Any ideas anyone?
<Kraln> hmm, my touchpad doesn't seem to work -.-
<chasmarang> actually this is degrading
<chasmarang> ... :D
<Electric|Master> Anyone?
<Favorit> Electric|Master: are you trying to install that on a usb stick or so?
<Favorit> Electric|Master: how did you end up with /media/root/boot... ?
<zaduma> EasyBCD? Anyone know what this is?
<CountDown> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 PPC on an iBook G4.   Everything seemed to work fine except suspend, which failed with a user dialog saying that the laptop didn't suspend.  After looking around a bit, I modified /etc/yaboot.conf by removing the video=ofonly option and then running ybin and restarting.  Now the laptop suspends, but it freezes somewhere in the resume process -- there's just a blank black screen with a frozen mouse cursor o
<Electric|Master> I'm following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Electric|Master> I mounted to that like it said
<Favorit> Electric|Master: which of the methods mentioned there?
<heath|OTG> CountDown, Story of my life
<Electric|Master> Huh?
<Roasted> anybody running awn dock?
<Electric|Master> What do u mean, method
<morphias> kisuke, http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/
<CountDown> heath|OTG: Glad I'm not alone at least.
<Favorit> Electric|Master: ah, just the livecd, i see
<heath|OTG> Roasted, get cairo-dock
<Kraln> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Electric|Master> Oh, yeah
<CountDown> heath|OTG: Did you manage to fix it or find any hints?
<Roasted> heat OTG - al ready tried it
<Kraln> the touchpad wasn't workingbecause I had it disabled with a soft key
<Kraln> oh my god
<Roasted> heathOTG *
<Favorit> Electric|Master: did you have a separate boot partition?
 * Kraln dies
<FloodBot1> Kraln: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Electric|Master> Favorit: No.
<heath|OTG> CountDown, no, I gave up on this laptop
<Electric|Master> I was using GRUB, Windows 7 overwrote it
<Electric|Master> Same partition I think
<kisuke> morphias: thanks
<heath|OTG> Roasted, you didn't like it?
<losha> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Kraln> I need a goddamn beer lol
<CountDown> heath|OTG: Hm, good to know.  Did you try Xubuntu?
<chasmarang> <heath|OTG>will this fix the upgrade manager
<Favorit> Electric|Master: can you pastebin me your 'df' output, 'ls /media/root', and 'ls /media/root/boot' ?
<morphias> Kraln: bud light?
<Electric|Master> ok
<heath|OTG> CountDown, I think it is my wireless card
<heath|OTG> CountDown, no I did not
<heath|OTG> chasmarang, you should be fine now
<CountDown> heath|OTG: Why do you think it's the wireless card?
<jose__> alguien habla español?
<Roasted> heathOTG - the control panel on that thing was nothing short of horrible. The user interface was nice though, but it was too over the top for a dock. I needed it to be functional - not overly pretty
<chasmarang> thanx
<heath|OTG> the light never goes off
<jose__> nadie habla español?
<heath|OTG> Roasted, that thing will do whatever you want it to do
<Electric|Master> It's on another computer, but... It shows my directory root on the C:\ drive of Windows 7
<CountDown> heath|OTG: Any ideas how to debug this?
<braian> yo hablo español
<losha> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dallas> I just tried to install the psb driver using http://mok0.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/ubuntu-on-the-dell-mini-10-2/ guide, after apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-psb I get the "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" error. "(EE) PSB:Failed to load module "Xpsb" (module does not exist) the only way to start get to UI is to choose "Run Ubuntu in low-graphics mode for just one session"
<heath|OTG> You just have to take the time and set it up
<Roasted> heathOTG - like I said, man, horrible control panel. It was just too cumbersome. Docky and AWN surpass it, IMO.
<Roasted> anybody running AWN dock?
<Favorit> Electric|Master: which of those 3 commands?
<zaduma> Anyone here know anything about EASYBCD?
<heath|OTG> CountDown, the problem I have is trying to get errors, the damn thing is dead before it can write anything
<Electric|Master> Favorit: What commands?
<jose__> esque soy nuevo y no hablo español
<Electric|Master> I used ls /media/root
<Favorit> Electric|Master: aha, then you mounted the wrong partition
<jose__> no hablo ingles
<Electric|Master> oh
<jose__> jeje
<Favorit> Electric|Master: umount /media/root
<jose__> me equivoque
<Electric|Master> k
<heath|OTG> Roasted, I have AWN dock on this laptop, but I'm telling cairo rules
<morphias> jose__: este channel por ingles
<Favorit> Electric|Master: fdisk -l /dev/sd<disk>, look for partition tagged as Linux, mount that one :)
<CountDown> heath|OTG: Where were you looking for clues?  I'll try to confirm.
<Electric|Master> "bash: unmount: command not found"
<Favorit> umount, not unmount
<Electric|Master> oh
<Roasted> heathOTG - you're talking to somebody who used cairo dock extensively for a long time and just recently tried out docky and awn.
<heath|OTG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=913868 CountDown I read through this
<Roasted> heathOTG - cairo is nice at first cause it has all of the eye candy, but at some point you just need stability and a clean usable dock. That's where I got to, and that's why I stopped using cairo.
<Roasted> I have cairo on 3 computers, and each computer I had different buggy issues with it. Solid, but needs work.
<CountDown> heath|OTG: OK, thanks.  I'll ping you if I find anything new.
<heath|OTG> cool
<Electric|Master> k its unmounted
<Favorit> Electric|Master: ok, now, how many hdd's do you have in that machine?
<heath|OTG> Roasted, that's strange, I have it on three computers as well and it runs great. AWN is fine, but it has it's annoyances
<Roasted> heathOTG - I agree. I hated AWN. But its beta they just put out seems to surpass what I expected.
<Electric|Master> Favorit: I have one hardrive, 2 partitions
<Electric|Master> One for Ubuntu and one for W7
<heath|OTG> really... I'll check it out
<losha> Electric|Master: no swap partition?
<Favorit> Electric|Master: well, then it's rather easy, do "fdisk -l /dev/sda", look for the number that has "Linux" as last column, do mount /dev/sd<that_number> /media/root
<Electric|Master> ok
<Favorit> Electric|Master: and then repeat the grub commando
<Favorit> losha: that would be weird custom installation, but well, you never know :P
<Electric|Master> Ok. /dev/sd5
<morphias> Favorit: u goin commando? lol jk
<Favorit> Electric|Master: sda5 then, not sd5
<Favorit> sorry, typoed earlier
<Electric|Master> I know
<Electric|Master> I got it mounted
 * Favorit puts a red bandana, labelled as "grub".
<Electric|Master> Which one is the boot one?
<Favorit> Electric|Master: if you have 2 partitions in the output of fdisk -l, then there is none and only that mount is enough before you will run the grub command
<Electric|Master> ok
<Electric|Master> So I don't need to mount the /media/root/boot thingy?
<zaduma> EASYBCD anyone?
<Favorit> nope
<Electric|Master> ok I'll try it :)
<joshua> anybody know the reason debs don't use bzip2?
<heath|OTG> zaduma, I used it before a long time ago
<Favorit> zaduma: what does windows vista bootloader tweaker have to do with ubuntu?
<Favorit> and its crappy bootcd under it :P
<heath|OTG> Favorit, it lets you add boot options like a gui grub
<heath|OTG> lol
<KindOne> I am Running Xubuntu 9.10 and I have just installed a Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version96) and the only resolution avaliable is 640x480... is there a way to fix this? I am using a Nvidia Geforce 4 440MX SE 64MB
<losha> joshua: I thought zip was proprietary. But I lose track of these thing....
<CountDown> heath|OTG: Did hibernate work for you?
<Electric|Master> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda rught?
<heath|OTG> CountDown, not at all
<Favorit> Electric|Master: sounds about right
<heath|OTG> I take that back, sometimes
<Funzo> KindOne:I had the same card, same problem, never found a fix other than switching back to the 2d driver
<Electric|Master> Ok I think it worked
<Electric|Master> I'll give it a try :)
<Favorit> Electric|Master: well, boot and see ;)
<zacktu> i have some directories on a storage device that can't be removed -- "input output error" -- if i use "ls -l" the second column is 256 -- what does that mean?  how can i clean up the file system?
<Favorit> umount that dir before booting tho
<Funzo> KindOne: The nvidia installer was supposedly updated for 9.10 but that version still reports that the version of linux is probably too new
<KindOne> Favorit: what driver ? the one on the CD gave me a max resolution of 800x600
<joshua> losha: bzip2 not zip
<Favorit> KindOne: I bet you mistargetted?
<Electric|Master> Ok it works :)
<Electric|Master> Thanks a lot Favorit!
<Favorit> Electric|Master: you're welcome
<Electric|Master> Bye
<archet45> could some one answer me a quick question about "fstab" mounting?
<Favorit> archet45: don't ask to ask, ask
<Garbin> Hello! everyone here.
<archet45> i can't mount or unmount my drives and i think its an an issue with fstab, anyone have a tip for me? :)
<Garbin> I'm new here
<archet45> i cleared the following data from fstab: /dev/sdb2                                  /media/sdb2    ntfs         nls=iso8859-1,umask=000  0  0
<archet45> /dev/sdb1                                  /media/sdb1    ntfs         defaults                 0  0
<Favorit> archet45: pastebin the fstab :)
<Favorit> don't paste it into the channel
<greezmunkey> KindOne, are you setting the resolution in System/Administration/Nvidia X Server Settings?
<heath|OTG> fireball, any luck?
<archet45> Favorit, forgive the noob but do you mean past all the "code" from fstab?
<Favorit> archet45: yeah, that would give a better idea what the problem could be. but not to the channel
<Favorit> !pastebin archet45
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Favorit> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<greezmunkey> !pastebin | archet45
<ubottu> archet45: please see above
<kaski> Hey guys, I just upgraded to 9.10 and my internet is very slow.
<archet45> Favorit, i never knew such a tool/service was available :)
<Favorit> greezmunkey: thanksee :)
<kaski> Do you have any idea whats wrong?
<greezmunkey> hehe I like that thingie
<stabu> hrmm
<zaduma> EasyBCD? Anyone?
<kaski> Firefox takes forever to load google
<archet45> do i paste the link of the results here for my pastebin?
<stabu> i have 2 extreal dirves that are ntfs and i need the webserver to access them... how could i do this?
<Favorit> aye
<Favorit> archet45: aye
<mhs> hey everybody - i just install 9.10 on a Thinkpad with an intel 2100 wireless card.  I can't get it to connect to my WPA2 router.  I don't see any errors, it just prompts me for my password repeatedly.
<mhs> s/install/installed
<archet45> another quick question from the noob first lol, am i risking security by pasting the whole contents of my fstab?
<Favorit> archet45: no :)
<archet45> awesome
<archet45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/322970/
<zaduma> archet45: no lol
<Favorit> archet45: it's just a table of which disks you mount to which dir
<heath|OTG> ok guys I'm in
<mhs> I can see my router and other routers in my neighborhood, so things seem to be working.
<archet45> right on
<POY> mhs: make sure /etc/init.d/network-manager is running
<heath|OTG> rm -rf /etc
<wv5> guys ubuntu or windows 7 ?
<stabu> anyone ever use ampache?
<archet45> wv5, UBUNTU :)
<Garbin> Could someone tell me why the icon on notification area display incomplete when my ubuntu startup?
<Billiard> wv5: for doing what?
<kaski> wandows 10
<wv5> for an everyday use of everything
<kaski> when it comes.
<archet45> sorry to cap it all like that but i tried both thoroughly and ubuntu/linux by far
<Billiard> stabu: apache?
<archet45> wv5, depends on what "every day use" is to ya ;)
<Favorit> archet45: oke, so what's the issue? what can't you mount?
<mhs> poy: thanks, it was running, so that wasn't it.
<greezmunkey> Garbin, more details please...
<Billiard> stabu: what is everyday use for you?
<stabu> not apache ampache
<archet45> Favorit, i'm told and think as well that only the root is able to mount, so i can only mount/unmount via terminal
<stabu> its a media streaming thing
<Favorit> archet45: that's right
<mhs> wv5: amiga
<stabu> it uses apache
<archet45> Favorit, i used to just be able to elevate privaleges and mount/unmount fine
<koolmanluke> is the best flash plugin the one provided by flash
<koolmanluke> ?
<kaski> commodore 64?
<Favorit> archet45: sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<kaski> koolmanluke: no
<Favorit> archet45: that's your privilege elevation
<mhs> kaski: commodore 32 ftw
<Billiard> stabu: sorry last message wasnt for you
<koolmanluke> kaski: gnash?
<POY> mhs: there is another script /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant
<archet45> Favorit, after i install and use psydm to auto mount at boot i seem to have this issue where i can't even provide credentials to mount etc
<greezmunkey> wv5, I use this 9.1 laptop everyday.
<Garbin> after my ubuntu startup, I saw the icon such as network manager icon on notificatoin area is not display, but have two ibus icon
<joebix> Im lost
<Billiard> wv5: what is everyday use for you
<kaski> koolmanluke: to be honest i was joking, the original flash plugin is the best
<archet45> brb, gotta restart
<koolmanluke> kaski: thanks for not throwing me a red herring.
<Favorit> archet45: wth is psydm :)
<POY> mhs: if your wireless router use WPA or WPA, the script must running.
<mhs> POY: I have wpa-ifupdown, but no wpa_supplicant in /etc/init.d
<joebix> can somebody help me?
<rogue780> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 in windows virtual pc. The problem is that it gives me the maximum resolution of 800x600. Since there is no longer a xorg.conf file, how do I force it to allow resolutions up to 1600x900?
<user01> hallo
<mhs> POY: I started it just to be sure
<heath|OTG> joebix, what's the issue
<kaski> why would you install it in a virtual pc
<kaski> it just seems like a terrible idea
<joebix> Hi heath
<joebix> I dont have the sound on my laptop
<joebix> I my campus support team tried to help me
<greezmunkey> Garbin, did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<heath|OTG> joebix, ubuntu 9.10
<mhs> POY: The network manager notification applet just keeps spinning, and periodically prompting me for my password.
<joebix> but nothing is working
<joebix> yes, Karmil Koala
<Garbin> a clean install
<mhs> POY: Oh well, as long as it isn't something obvious i'm doing.
<Billiard> rogue780: you can still use an xorg.conf if you want, you should also try installing the guest additions
<user01> sagen Sie bitte? wie kann ich foto bearbeiten
<user01> ???????????????ß
<heath|OTG> joebix, what is the laptop?
<Lucy-23> plllleaseee I need helpppp
<greezmunkey> Garbin, hmm hold a minute...
<kaski> Lucy-23, what is your problem
<user01> sagen Sie bitte? wie kann ich foto bearbeiten
<user01> ???????????????ß
<joebix> Heat...HP Pavillion dv3-2155
<Garbin> OK! thanks!
<POY> mhs: hmm... wrong password?
<rogue780> Billiard, what guest additions? and also, I don't know how to create the entire xorg.conf for the virtualization...and I don't see how I can just edit that one part for the screen without defining a whole new screen, then i just get confused
<kaski> rogue780, there are guest additions that can be installed in a virtual machine, they seem to help with resolution errors
<theneoindian> hi how can i start a shell session as another user ?
<POY> mhs: are you sure that ur wireless router use WPA2?
<mhs> POY: I've double and triple checked the password.  That seems like it, but I'm relatively certain I'm typing it in correctly.
<user01> sagen Sie bitte? wie kann ich foto bearbeiten???
<kaski> rogue780, try to find the guest additions installer in the virtual pc's menus
<user01> sagen Sie bitte? wie kann ich foto bearbeiten???
<Flannel> !de | user01
<ubottu> user01: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mhs> POY: I'm relatively certain.  I'm logged in to its admin interface right now on another PC
<theneoindian> hi how can i start a shell session as another user ?
<heath|OTG> joebix, the only thing not working is your sound?
<user01> de
<user01> and ru
<Strider22> Firefox error console shows this error on reload of the facebook photo upload application.
<mhs> WPA2 - PSK
<Strider22> Warning: Expected end of value for property but found ','.  Error in parsing value for property 'display'.  Declaration dropped.
<Strider22> Source File: http://b.static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/zCK9W/hash/5o7lor52.css
<Strider22> Line: 52
<joebix> yup, I had a wifi issue before, but now it has been solved
<FloodBot1> Strider22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stealth-> after getting a upgrade and rebooting, I get this error: mount: /lib/liblkid.so.1: no version information avaliable (required by mount)
<theneoindian> pls guys i'm in a real fix .. pls help
<stealth-> and all my hd's are now read only :(
<theneoindian> hi how can i start a shell session as another user ?
<joebix> but for the sound I have no solution so far
<Billiard> rogue780: download the guest additions package on your host machine, then choose the mouse "guest addtions" option in virtual box, mount cd and run the install script in ur guest os
<stealth-> God, why cant ubuntu be rolling release?!
<Billiard> rogue780: mount "guest additions" *
<POY> mhs: it's weird.
<mhs> thenoindian: sudo -U otheruser bash
<rogue780> being that virtual pc is a microsoft product, they don't seem to have additions for linux
<user01> so schnell
<user01> :((
<mhs> POY: can you think of anywhere that any error messages might end up?
<user01> ich bin user01
<user01> :::)))
<mhs> POY: dmesg is the only place I can think of, and there's nothing correlated.
<rogue780> hmm....guess i'll try virtualbox
<user01> sagen Sie bitte? wie kann ich foto bearbeiten???
<rogue780> !de
<Roasted> rogue780 - I love virtualbox. using it right now.
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<theneoindian> sudo: the `-U' option may only be used with the `-l' option
<Roasted> rogue780 - I have about 18 or 19 vitrual machines installed in virtualbox that I use here and there.
<heath|OTG> joebix, do you know how to use the terminal?
<joebix> well, a little bit
<user01> sudo su sudo su   blalbablablablabla
<user01> sagen Sie bitte? wie kann ich foto bearbeiten???
<joebix> If u guide me I can
<Flannel> !de | user01
<ubottu> user01: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mhs> thenoindian: sudo -u otheruser bash
<heath|OTG> type: lspci | grep -i audio
<flagman> seu delegado mmsd tadeu ele pegoua minha irma e nha
<mhs> thenoindian: note the lower case u
<Flannel> user01: This channel is english only.  For german, please /join #ubuntu-de
<user01> danke
<user01> uuuuffff
<Billiard> rogue780: o sorry, i didnt realized you were using virtual pc, id recomend virtual box, ive found it works better than vpc for linux guests
<user01> tschussssss
<POY> mhs: i found this path /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<mhs> POY: interesting.  Mine's empty
<theneoindian> mhs,  thanx buddy
<walkinginLA> FUCK UBUNTU
<Garbin> Roasted, I use vbox too, but when I upgrade to 9.10, I get a problem that is the left ctrl key be auto pressed sometime... I don't know why, do you have the same problem?
<joebix> Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<zaduma> Lol at walkinginLA
<POY> mhs: NetworkManader use this path to restore it's configuration.
<mhs> hmm
<joebix> dat's the output
<heath|OTG> joebix, that should work with ubuntu. Do you have an audio icon?
<Roasted> Garbin - when you say you upgraded to 9.10, is this machine a VM machine or is it your core OS youre running vbox on?
<joebix> hm, yes
<Garbin> My host is Ubuntu, and guest is windows xp.
<POY> mhs: empty? i have no idea...
<heath|OTG> double click it and make sure everything is up
<zaduma> EasyBCD and Grub2? Anyone?
<stealth-> well, screw ubuntu, I'm changing to debian :/ With all these upgrade problems, and no solutions, i'm suprized I didn't do it sooner
<heath|OTG> damn... joebix I have to go
<Roasted> Garbin - Im not sure. Ubuntu 9.10 introduced enough problems to my PC that I dropped back to 9.04 and intend to stay there. :(
<heath|OTG> Look around in there, the sound should be working.
<heath|OTG> later everyone
<joebix> I have nothing :'(
<fireball> heath|OTG: thanks, that did it!
<heath|OTG> NICE!
<mrpinky> hi :D i created and formatted a partition using GParted, but it seems that the partition is owned by "root", so i can't create any files or directories. how do i create/format the partition so that i can use it?
<fireball> heath|OTG: you're a champion! :)
<heath|OTG> joebix, keep looking through those settings
<heath|OTG> later
<mhs> POY: do you know anything about wpa_supplicant/  ?  I'd be willing to try disabling NetworkManager
<eli7777> i'm having a problem with the cx18 driver and the nvidia driver. i'm already chanced the grub to vmalloc="512m" and i cant fine anything online that will make the nvidia driver work
<eli7777> changed*
<donald_> I just downloaded the STA driver for bcm94311mcg - can anyone help me install the tar.gz?
<user01> ich suche lamer
<greezmunkey> Garbin, go to Applications/Internet and see if you have a launcher for Network Manager, if so run it.
<tck9> i boot up my system from sda right now (non raid). i have setup raid1 on sdb & sdc right now and copied all the files over.. if i remove sda and put sdb & sdc in the first 2 sata slots, would the raid array automatically be recognized by linux on bootup and mount correctly? (kernel has raid1 support)
<Garbin> greezmunkey, I try it now
<POY> mhs: there is some scirpt in /etc/wpa_supplicant/,
<mhs> I'll have to figure out what they do.
<joebix> everything is up, but I still cant here anything
<Garbin> greezmunkey, I have no launcher for network manager now, what sould I do?
<mhs> POY: The laptop in question is only going to connect to this one router
<mhs> POY: So NetworkManager may be overkill
<supercom32> So I want to build an Ubuntu server. Is it fair to say that 2 single core CPU's will out perform one dual core CPU? In terms of multitasking and speed?
<POY> mhs: Ubuntu use two way to configure network. /etc/init.d/networking and /etc/network-manager
<mhs> supercom32: no
<eli7777> any one know what might fix this? any one had a problem with a turner card and nvidia card not working that changing  vmalloc= didnt fix?
<POY> mhs: just only use NetworkManager.
<supercom32> mhs: So what is the reality check? :P
<joebix> sniff, abandoned
<Garbin> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome? or create a launcher manual?
<joebix> anyone can help me?
<mhs> POY: You think I'm better off avoiding /etc/init.d/networking?
<user01> #ubuntu-de  da kein pipel
<innociv> "sudo chmod 755 -r /etc/aped
<innociv> "  returns "chmod: cannot access `755': No such file or directory" what am I doing wrong? D:
<user01> wer kent deutsch
<user01> wer kent deutsch???
<user01> kennt
<user01> :::)
<KindOne> joebix: what is wrong?
<mhs> supercom32: Dual Core CPU's are pretty fast.  The only reason multiple CPU's could outperform multiple cores is because they have more total memory bandwidth.
<POY> mhs: may be there is something in /etc/network/interfaces
<cross> elo
<joebix> I have a problem with my sound
<bastid_raZor> innociv: /etc/aped does not exist.
<joebix> since I installed ubuntu, no sound
<innociv> Yeah it does..
<KindOne> joebix: please be more specific
<joebix> HP Pavillion dv3-2155
<franklin> hola amigos
<mhs> supercom32: but for 99% of server applications, it doesn't matter.  In fact, for the same power consumption, the dual core CPU will be higher clock speed.
<franklin> una pregunta
<innociv> it looks like it sees 755 as the folder
<cross> Polen :)
<joebix> I cant hear anything
<joebix> there's no sound
<franklin> alguien que me pueda recomendar como puedo programar en php en un entrono que sea parecido o mejor a dreamweaver
<joebix> but when I switch to windows vista, I have the sound
<Billiard> joebix: does sound work on the live cd?
<akav> Anyone know of a network monitoring tool that shows the time packets are sent?
<KindOne> joebix: do you see the speaker next to the clock ?
<joebix> yes Kind One
<donald_> hello - trying to get my broadcom wireless (bcm94311mcg) nic working - downloaded the tar.gz from broadcom's site, extracted it ... now what? :)  Anyone??
<mhs> akav: wireshark?
<supercom32> mhs: Are dual core machines as effective in multitasking as 2 single cpu's? Or is there overhead within a dual core CPU which makes it slightly slower?
<Billiard> !who | joebix
<ubottu> joebix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<joebix> I have clicked on it, and put the volume to 100%
<joebix> still nothing
<donald_> drivers don't show up in hardware drivers
<KindOne> joebix: do you see "Sound Cards"
<mhs> supercom32: dual core machines have two cpu's on one die.
<mhs> supercom32: the only difference is 1) for licensing some applications like Oracle, and b) memory bandwidth.
<joebix> sound card?
<joebix> where?
<supercom32> mhs: Ok, memory bandwith is the only bottle neck then for a dual core cpu to complete with?
<joebix> under the sound preferences, I see hardware
<greezmunkey> Garbin, you could try that, but it should already be there, try this in a terminal "ps aux | grep -e work" (no quotes) and see if anything called network manager shows up
<mcurran> lshw | grep 'sound'    maybe?
<mhs> supercom32: its not much of a bottleneck, except for some HPC applications
<joebix> and it says Internal Audio 1 output/1 input
<Garbin> OK
<joebix> Analog Stereo Duplex
<KindOne> joebix: click the speaker icon, and when it open, you will see the text  "Sound Cards" and to the right of that, there should be your sound card. if there is, click it.
<akav> mhs: Just looked at a video on the website. Wireshark looks like it might do the trick.
<akav> mhs: I was using IPTraf, which has no time measurement that I can find.
<mhs> supercom32: and dual core CPU's are superior in terms of power consumption (and thus heat output too.)
<mhs> akav: wireshark is pretty nifty
<Garbin> greezmunkey, yes I see, that is an item called NetworkManager
<akav> mhs: Cool, installing now. Thanks.
<supercom32> mhs: Good point. Would you happen to know how many processors/cores Ubuntu supports?
<mhs> supercom32: off the top of my head?  I'd guess there's no practical limit.
<greezmunkey> Garbin, in thet output do you see the pid number...should be the second entry
<Billiard> supercom32: more than you will ever have linux suppors like 64 or something crazy
<mhs> I was going to say 96
<supercom32> mhs: Well, microsoft OS's support a limited number based on distro, so... Just wondering.
<Garbin> yes, something like 922?
<eli7777> my computer is booting up in low graphics mode if i have the nvidia driver active.
<Garbin> the seconed column?
<akav> and out comes Sierra Nevada #2.
<mcurran> well does ubuntu know how to properly allocate usage for a core i7 or does that all happen in the cpu itself
<Garbin> greezmunkey, the second column?
<KindOne> joebix: did you dix the issue?
<mhs> supercom32: the reason Microsoft restricts the number of processors is not because their OS doesn't support it, but because if you are willing to pay lots of money for a system with 32 cores, they know you can pay thousands for an OS.
<Garbin> I kill it?
<Garbin> greezmunkey, I kill it?
<supercom32> Anyone know if VMware still king of virtualization? Or has any challengers stepped up?
<supercom32> mhs: I see. Ok, thanks for your help.
<joebix> Kind One, still nothing
<archet45> got it solved, just installed ntfs-configuration tool :)
<mcurran> eli7777 what nvidia card are you using?
<Billiard> supercom32: virtualbox works pretty good for anything i ever have to do
<eli7777> the 9800 gtx
<KindOne> supercom32: i use Sun VirtualBox when i am running Windows as the host OS
<supercom32> Billiard: Is there any cons/pros you have for it over another package like QEMM or VMWare?
<greezmunkey> Garbin, in you terminal type "sudo kill -HUP {your pid}" (no quotes, braces)
<eli7777> the driver i'm using is the 190.42
<joebix> when I click on the speaker, there's only the string to increase the volume
<joebix> nothing else
<archet45> anyone wanna guess what completely did it for me with windows? lol
<Billiard> supercom32: not sure, never used QEMM
<supercom32> KindOne: Hmm. I'd be intrested in using linux as a host if possible. ;P
<mcurran> how did you install the nvidia driver (manually, hardware drivers app, or envyng)
<archet45> i use the "easy transfer tool" to migrate my data from one computer to another and all M$ can say is its "corrupt"
<KindOne> joebix: see the "select controls"... check the master box
<archet45> no error code, nothing
<eli7777> manually from the .run file
<KindOne> supercom32: im currently running Xubuntu with Wubi lol and im running WINE and using mIRC
<andres_berni> hola
<Garbin> greezmunkey, I did it , but nothing happend
<joebix> where do I find it?Im not an expert in Ubuntu
<supercom32> KindOne: Ya, I'm doing similar monkey business with my linux machine too:P
<mcurran> I'd give envyng a try, or maybe use the restricted driver in the hardware drivers app if you can.
<greezmunkey> Garbin, you there?
<Garbin> yes, I'm here
<Garbin> greezmunkey, yes I'm here
<mcurran> eli777 cause it sounds like somethings missing in xorg and the module isn't getting loaded
<KindOne> joebix: please add the name of the person you are talking too... and what do you want to find ?
<Garbin> greezmunkey, I did it, but nothing happend
<greezmunkey> Garbin, did you get my post about the kill -HUP?
<joebix> Kind One: sorry
<supercom32> Anyone have experience with running ubuntu using a dual core atom setup?
<eli7777> so remove the 190 driver and install the 185?
<joebix> Kind One: where do I find the sound controls?
<Garbin> yes, I run it, but nothing happend
<Garbin> greezmunkey, Yes, I run it, but nothing happend
<greezmunkey> Garbin, no MN icon?
<greezmunkey> Garbin, ok, do this in a term
<greezmunkey> Garbin, oops! "sudo killall NetworkManager
<luis_> real player ubunto
<LordHawke13> Is there some sort of plug-in I can get for any of my archiving software to work with Macintosh Disk Images? (*.DMG)
<andres_berni> algun español
<eli7777> well it was working but i install the cx18 driver for my tuner card and changed the grub file vmalloc="512m"
<andres_berni> ??
<KindOne> joebix: Click the Speaker Icon -> Select your Sound Card -> Now click Select Control -> and select the Master.
<joebix> Kind One: when I click on the speaker, I only have the string to increase the volume, nothing else
<KindOne> joebix: if that does not work, you might want to try the Ubuntu Forums. and be very specific about your computer spec's and the issue.
<joebix> Kind One: thanks for ur help
<greezmunkey> Garbin, any luck?
<rance94> can vim be a good place to write c code or should i use emacs???
<mhs> POY: I had my stupid router set to 802.11g only mode.
<Garbin> greezmunkey, thanks for your help:),but, sorry for my fault, the problem will happen when I startup my ubuntu sometimes, but now is fine, I will give a try for it next time I get this problem.
<greezmunkey> Stupid router, only does what you tell it to! :]
<darknezz> i have a question about alsa.... im using version 9.10 and my mic and line 1 was not working.. so i installed the new version of alsa (from website) and loaded it on... it was working fine for like a hour then it stopped working again... if someone can help me out that would be nice :)
<rance94> can i use vim to write c code or should i use emacs???
<mhs> vim++
<rance94> mhs that is just regular vim right??
<Garbin> greezmunkey, I want to know how can I have a normal startup without run that command?
<toffan> hello
 * greezmunkey hates to offer up "reboot" as a troubleshooting measure
<toffan> i need a help
<greezmunkey> Garbin, how did you resolve it this time?
<mhs> rance94: I'm applying the postfix ++ operator to vim, because I like vim
<rsk> rance94 both works
<seidos> how do i install xfce?
<IdleOne> toffan: ask and if someone can help they will
<rance94> mhs o ok
<rsk> seidos sudo apt-get install xfce
<Garbin> reboot it.
<Garbin> it happend sometime
<KindOne> toffan:what do you need help with ?
<mhs> rance94: I guess that's c++, but oh well
<toffan> I have an dontnet application .. how to run that in ubuntu?
<Garbin> greezmunkey, I reboot it, or relogin.
<rance94> mhs: soo i need help with vim like how do i run/compile after i type the code?
<Garbin> greezmunkey, It happend sometime
<JMcJson> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mhs> rance94: ctrl+z, then type make
<greezmunkey> Garbin, it could be several things. Perhaps the point in the boot process where it is loading has a conflict, I'm guessing.
<KindOne> toffen: never heard of that, is it designed for a different OS ?
<mhs> rance94: then type fg and fix what didn't compile
<seidos> rsk: E:  couldn't find package xfce
<mhs> rance94: or look at eclipse
<rance94> ahhh thx alot this works with c++ right casue if it does i might yell and rejoice and luv vim
<rance94> mhs i dont like eclipse i could never get it to work lol i like vim
<greezmunkey> Garbin, I unloaded NM for some of the same reasons, I use wicd, which works for me.
<IdleOne> !pm | toffan
<ubottu> toffan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mhs> rance94: an even better solution is to use gnu screen with vim
<toffan>   I have a problem that I can not run an application (Trade Tiger) for which I works. That was an made by Dotnet Framework. You can download that application at:  http://www.sharekhan.com/tradetiger/setupnew.html .
<Garbin> greezmunkey, thanks for your help, I will try wicd:)
<LordHawke13> What application should I have set to run for Compiz's "Take Screenshot"?
<mhs> rance94: then you can have your editor in one screen, and run make in another screen, and switch back and forth
<Garbin> greezmunkey, wicd is another gui network manager?
<rance94> mhs can u pm me because i dont know how to do that
<seidos> why can't i access this page?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473331
<Garbin> does it works fine on 3G network?
<ubuntunewbie> hi all ubuntu 9.10 is faster than xp???
<LordHawke13> I can. . .
<KindOne> toffan: that program is designed for Windows. if you want to run it on Ubuntu, you need to install WINE.
<greezmunkey> Garbin, if you use the package manager, first go to wicd's web site. You have to import some settings first, but the cool part is that once you do, NM will be unloaded as part of the install proc!
<LordHawke13> YES!!
<Garbin> greezmunkey, Does it works fine on 3Gnetwork
<linxeh> seidos: what error ?
<toffan> where to install that?
<toffan> wine
<seidos> linxeh: correction, can't post a reply
<Garbin> greezmunkey, OK
<KindOne> open Terminal
<mikubuntu> just updated my laptop to 9.10 through the update mgr ... now i don't have sound (do have video) ... when i tried to open pulseaudio, got: connection failed...
<iOmlette> !wine | toffan
<ubottu> toffan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LordHawke13> ubuntunewbie, You must truely be a newbie. . . Of course it's faster. But they don't want you to know that. . .
<adamot> has anyone succesfully installed Zune software on Ubuntu Karmic without using a virtual machine?
<greezmunkey> Garbin, don't know don't use one, but I can't imagine why it wouldn't. The only thing I know it won't do is vpn's but there are ways around that which I like better anyway.
<mhs> rance94: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gnu+screen
<ubuntunewbie> on my pc ubuntu is slower than xp! how to fix it?
<IdleOne> KindOne: I doubt that will work even in wine but worth a shot
<mhs> rance94: got a lot on my plate right now
<KindOne> adamot: have you tried through WINE ?
<LordHawke13> ubuntunewbie, What have you done to it?
<linxeh> seidos: did you read the green box at the top ?
<Garbin> greezmunkey, OK, thanks:)
<KindOne> IdleOne: never know if it will work unless people try.
<adamot> KindOne, it has been tried and doesn't work
<vock> I'm running Jaunty right now, and want to install Python(x,y), however there is no jaunty repository yet. Would anything go wrong installing from the Ibex repo? Is it generally safe to do things like this?
<toffan> thank you very much ubontu
<toffan> can we chat privately for sometimes..?
<rance94> mhs: o ok well that control z thing didnt work :(
<tenna_smle> Can anyone help me install vmware tools for Ubuntu?
<KindOne> adamot: does it require any software like .NET Frameworks? or something? and if it does, have you tried installing that first then Zune?
<mhs> rance94: don't give up on it.  screen + vim == very powerful and fast
<adamot> KindOne, I'm not sure... I'll look into that later thanks for the advice!
<greezmunkey> tenna_smle, why not run VirtualBox?
<tenna_smle> When I try to log into Ubuntu with VmWare, I get a screen that stops everything saying tools needs to be installed
<tenna_smle> tenna_smle, vmWare is free for me
<fcuk112> i was playing around with byobu, and suddenly when i start byobu now i don't see the bar at the bottom, anyone know why?
<greezmunkey> tenna_smle, good reason :)
<tenna_smle> greenzmunkey can you help me get this up?  and why do youy say that?  Is VMware not good?
<greezmunkey> tenna_smle, I'm sure it's fine, but I've heard some things... VirtualBox installed and runs flawlessly for me.
<toffan> hi ubontu, is there any thing else wabout WINE ..?
<KindOne> http://www.zune.net/en-us/support/usersguide/gettingstarted/pcreqs.htm
<vock> Is there anything wrong with installing Intrepid Packages on Jaunty?
<iOmlette> You might have some version conflicts, vock.
<KindOne> adamot:  here  http://www.zune.net/en-us/support/usersguide/gettingstarted/pcreqs.htm
<greezmunkey> toffan, try here: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<iOmlette> But otherwise, shouldn't be.
<jongbergs> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> www.kingwarez.tk free softwares
<iOmlette> Uh huh.
<Random832> vock, if the package installs it should work fine
<iOmlette> I'm pretty sure advertising a warez site is against the rules.
<Random832> is the general rule to go by
 * greezmunkey thought toffan already looked there but that it wasn't enough for (him/her)
<jrib> ubuntunewbie: ubuntu.com for better free software.  Also don't do that please
<stealth_> could somebody on the latest ubuntu version dcc me their /lib/libblkid.so.1 Or better yet, tell me how to get it without apt-get?
<xorso> Anyone know how to change the splash screen and login page resolution?
<rance94> how to i split the screen in vim im trying but it wont work. will somebody help me???
<toffan> thank you verymuch ubontu
<jrib> rance94: /join #vim
<rance94> ahh
<xorso> rance94: Try ctrl +w n
<Random832> rance94, do :split instead of :edit, or do :new
<jongbergs> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<greg_universe> I lost my system tray How do I get get it back?
<xorso> ubottu: Will the artwork image size change the resolution? I need to also change the resolution because it boots with 1600x1200 and my monitor can't go that high.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Timmymayes> anyone have any familiarity with nvidia cards under linux?
<mcurran> right click on the bottom of the desktop screen and click new panel
<mcurran> I do somewhat
<jongbergs> greg_universe: pres alt+f2 then type gconftool --recursive-unset /app/panel && killall gnome-panel
<KindOne> Timmymayes: what is your issue?
<Timmymayes> well
<Timmymayes> stepmania
<Timmymayes> a ddr clone
<Timmymayes> it has a linux installer
<Timmymayes> which i did
<Timmymayes> it runs
<FloodBot1> Timmymayes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stealth_> could somebody on the latest ubuntu version dcc me their /lib/libblkid.so.1 Or better yet, tell me how to get it without apt-get?
<cytotoxic> Ubuntu is a disease
<Timmymayes> But i get 1 fps...the fix is to disable texture clamping. I have no idea how.
<cytotoxic> my immune system will attack it on sight
<jongbergs> greg_universe: did it work?
<cytotoxic> I ALREADY HAVE ANTIBODYS AGINST UBUNTU
<puff> Hello?  My mouse pointer is frozen.
<xorso> Anyone have any idea how to change the resolution of the splash and login screens?
<iOmlette> So why are you here, cytotoxic?
<puff> After resume-from-suspend.
<cytotoxic> BECAUSE UBUNTU IS A DISEASE
<greezmunkey> cytotoxic, thanks for sharing winbot
<cytotoxic> I AM IMMUNE TO IT
<Random832> stealth_, why do you need it without apt-get?
<puff> Please don't feed the trolls.
<Dayofswords> i can figure out how to choose what keys to encypt with in evolution, i can find any options anywhere
 * iOmlette sighs.
<greezmunkey> !
<greg_universe> still don't have my tray
<cytotoxic> FEED THE TROLLS
<puff> They're lonely and pathetic enough wtihout the encouragement.
<cytotoxic> FUCK UBUNTU
<mcurran> Timmymayes you don't have any emulation Option(s) set in xorg.conf do you?
<Dayofswords> i CANT figure out i mean
<puff> So, mouse pointer frozen, anybody?
<stealth_> Random832: because apt-get isn't working because it can't write to the filesystem because mount can't mount it as write because libblkid.so.1 is messed up. :(
<iOmlette> Zing.
<jongbergs> !startupmanager | xorso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager
<mcurran> puff - buy a new computer
<mcurran> haha
<puff> The icon still transforms to a hand when over a link, but clicknig doesn't do anthing.
<jongbergs> xorso: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Timmymayes> mcurran, I don't think so Its default ubuntu install
<Random832> stealth_, what filesystem is this that requires a userspace library to mount?
<xorso> jongbergs: Htanks I will give that a try.
<mcurran> Are you running a nvidia driver timmy
<ubuntunewbie> How to speed up ubuntu?
<Random832> anyway, you can download the pakcage from http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libblkid1, and extract it by hand
<jonzbcc> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. The graphical system monitor app shows memory resources being used at like 80% when ubuntu finishes logging in. (with the usual start up programs). It used to be (9.04) that the usual clutter of the start-up apps were only taking up a small amount of memory. So, I logged in (i am now) to failsafe gnome, and see everything is the way it was when I was at 9.04 (only 30% memory in use). Can anyone suggest w
<jonzbcc> here to start? Or am I dumb for doing an upgrade and not a clean-install?
<mcurran> I don't think startupmanager works in karmic
<stealth_> Random832: ext4, I believe. I'd check, but libblkid.so.1 says there is no information avaliable.
<jrib> jonzbcc: figure out what applications are responsible for the memory usage exactly
<Jordan_U> stealth_: You can chroot in from a LiveCD and reinstall libblkid1
<Random832> stealth_, you may need to boot from a livecd to fix it
<Jordan_U> stealth_: What is the exact error you are getting?
<greezmunkey> ubuntunewbie, in a terminal, run top, look at it...check your cpu %'s, swap size, and amount used, etc.
<stealth_> Jordan_U, Random832: I know, which is why I'm asking where I can find the updated file. Ubuntu didn't upgrade it during the upgrade from 9.04, I'm assuming
<jonzbcc> jrib: well, when I was logged in normal Gnome, the "processes tab" of "system monitor" showed everything in the CPU column was at 0. should I just run "top" at the command line, and let you knwo what shows?
<Random832> huh??
<stealth_> Jordan_U: mount: /lib/libblkid.so.1: no version information available (required by mount)\
<Dayofswords> i cant figure out how to choose what keys to encrypt with in evolution, i can find any options anywhere
<mcurran> stealth_ I was getting a mount error like that and I just ran the recovery kernel from grub and did resume normal boot (rebooted) and it was fine
<jonzbcc> jrib (i would 've just run "top", but only thought of tha tnow)
<jrib> jonzbcc: well system monitor can also sort my memory usage
<Random832> i posted a link to where you can download the package
<stealth_> mcurran: hmmm, okay I guess i'll try that next. Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> stealth_: Do you know what chroot does?
<stealth_> Random832: sorry, I missed that. I got it now. Thanks
<tenna_smle> ok so I can't get ubuntu 8.04 LTS on my VMWare up and running
<tenna_smle> Should I try 9.04 or 9.10 next?
<Random832> stealth_, that gets you the .deb, you still need a way to either install it or extract it by hand
<tenna_smle> which one is better to install?
<stealth_> Jordan_U: yeah, I'm pretty familiar with linux.
<stealth_> Random832: I figure i'll just do it by hand
<Random832> do you know how to extract a deb by hand?
<mcurran> stealth manual - open terminal "sudo dpkg -i "packagename"
<puff> tenna_smle: Generally people recommend the latest, e.g. 9.10.
<greezmunkey> tenna_smle, you might as well "go for the throat" and install 9.10!
<tenna_smle> puff, but has it been debugged sufficiently?
<Jordan_U> stealth_: Then just chroot in via livecd and run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libblkid1"
<puff> tenna_smle: I'm not saying *I* recommend it, I tend to be gunshy about late-recurring bugs.
<puff> tenna_smle: But karmic's been out for a while, so.
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys have they fixed the annoyances with installing kde alongside gnome, kinda like some kde logos/screens etc override the system?
<Random832> i'd recommend the chroot solution though tbh
<stealth_> Jordan_U: hmm, yeah I guess I could do that too. Lol, thanks :)
<beto> Buenas noches, tengo una duda respecto a los messenger de linux. o no se que demonios hice en estos dias... Cambio el Alias/Apodo, cierro y cuando me vuelvo a conectar se pone mi nombre Beto otra vez... probe con el pidgin, amsn, empathy y sigo con ese problema
<tenna_smle> I must say.  Installing Ubuntu on VMWare... ROTS
<Dayofswords>  i need some help, i cant figure out how to choose what keys to encrypt with in evolution, i cant find any options anywhere
<puff> linuxguy2009: As of earlier this week, I believe "no"
<Jordan_U> stealth_: np
<beto> Buenas noches, tengo una duda respecto a los messenger de linux. o no se que demonios hice en estos dias... Cambio el Alias/Apodo, cierro y cuando me vuelvo a conectar se pone mi nombre Beto otra vez... probe con el pidgin, amsn, empathy y sigo con ese problema
<puff> linuxguy2009: I was helping somebody sort out a problem where we had installed gnome desktop and then they wanted kde, then they upgraded to karmic.
<greezmunkey> tenna_smle, ROTS?
<puff> linuxguy2009: and kxm and gdm were fighting, so they could'nt use xdmcp.
<linuxguy2009> puff: thank you
<Jordan_U> !es | beto
<ubottu> beto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mcurran> Hey, does anyone know how to mask your ip address without connecting through an outside proxy on ubuntu?
<tenna_smle> greenzmunkey pretty much
<puff> linuxguy2009: So, I'm not certainyl what problems exactly you were worried about, but it appears that one isn't solved yet.
<dr3mro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8352033
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Who are you trying to mask your ip address from?
<greezmunkey> tenna_smle, I was asking what that means, guess I'm a bit thick tonight...
<puff> I want to make an ubuntu upgrade-check tool that checks the bug database for any bugs reported for your hardware configuration and any drastic changes to your currently selected packages, to warn you if a dist-upgrade might be rocky.
<dr3mro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8352033
<mcurran> Well yesterday I got shunned on the linuxmint server for xchat and was looking for a way around it, now I just wanna know if its possible
<linuxguy2009> My other question is with netbook remix 9.10, is there a way to rearrange the launchers in favorites?
<tenna_smle> ew remix
<tenna_smle> sorry that just came out
<stealth_> mcurran: reset your router? Thats probably the easiest way
<stealth_> mcurran: unless they ban the whole range, then just use tor or something
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Please don't try to evade bans, it will be lifted eventually and as long as you don't troll you won't get banned
<greezmunkey> stealth, I've tried that on my connection, the lease time is too long!
<mcurran> Well I was told it was permanent, so...
<muri_one> is there a process viewer that has more features and is more user friendly than top, but isn't quite as cpu intensive as htop?
<mcurran> stealth_ what is tor?  It's not a package right?
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Most IRC servers won't allow connections through tor without a cloak anyway, so tor won't help you
<judaman> muri_one, what problem do you have with regular top?
<TTilus> mcurran: http://www.torproject.org/
<ubuntunewbie> www.kingwarez.tk free software download
<adamot> what exactly is Tor?
<TTilus> adamot: 06:17 < TTilus> mcurran: http://www.torproject.org/
<judaman> is tor even usable nowadays? the speeds were horrible last time i used it.
<TTilus> judaman: speeds are horrible, but if the alternative is to get you head chopped, it'll do very well
<linuxman410> i lost my top bar in ubuntu 8,04 how do i get it back the bar that says applications and places and system is gone need to get it back
<muri_one> judaman: I mainly like the horizontal and vertical scrolling of htop. it's nice on my netbook
<muri_one> in small terminal windowsw
<bazhang> !resetpanels | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<judaman> muri_one, you sit in top scrolling up and down? lol
<muri_one> and searching
<judaman> i dont see a point in using top to see other then the "top" processes, anything other just use ps
<muri_one> the horizontal scrolling is the main thing. sometimes I can't see what the process is
<muri_one> thanks for laughing at me for wanting a nicer version of top.
<judaman> ahh horizontal, i read vertical, lol long day
<muri_one> I can also kill a process quicker in htop
<muri_one> without having to transcribe the process id
<judaman> you need to learn the basic tool of ps and kill man
<judaman> no need to top and killing processes via top and all that jazz
<mcurran> why do so many open source projects tell you to add repos to your sources list, instead of just providing the packages on their site?
<nic1> hi..i run the command mplayer videofile in the terminal, but if i need to exec this in a config, how do i have to do? i tried exec(mplayer videofile), it crashes
<judaman> mcurran: ahh because of deps, obviously. =)
<mcurran> oh yeah, duh
<greezmunkey> heh I scrolled to htop in htop and killed htop.
<rashed2020> nic1: config?
<muri_one> judaman: I like to leave top on all the time. if I notice a process acting up I can just kill it. some times programs crush the system so badly spawning a terminal, running ps, and then kill is just tediously long
<mezquitale> !ot | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mcurran> So will this tor be turned on all the time and slow down my connections, or do you use it on a per basis somehow?
<mcurran> Oh sorry
<mcurran> nevermind
<judaman> muri_one, you bigger problem if you frequently have random processes "crushing" your system.
<judaman> you do know that, thats not normal right? =)
<muri_one> judaman: 90% of the time it's firefox
<muri_one> the other 10% it's some bad code I wrote
<losha> mcurran: if you do it right, you get a button on the bottom of your browser to turn tor on & off...
<judaman> lol
<nic1> rashed2020: ya config of window manager i use, so that when i login that time itself my mplayer will start
<rashed2020> nic1: What wm do you use?
<mcurran> is there a way to do a ls command for apt-get, in order to list by name to search for packages in terminal (for instance:  something like sudo apt-get list package*
<randomusr> hello
<rashed2020> mcurran: apt-cache search PACKAGE
<mcurran> rashed thanks, I didn't see that in the man pages or --help
<puff> mcurran: Or sudo aptitude search package
<puff> mcurran:  MAke sure you sudo aptitude update, first.
<KindOne> I have a Nvidia GeForce 4 440MX SE 64MB and this installed "nvidia-glx-96"  "nvidia settings"  "xserver-xorg-video-nv" and i can only get a resolution of 640x480 ... is there a way to fix this?
<puff> mcurran: Also, to see if a package is currently installed, "sudo dpkg -l | fgrep name"
<losha> judaman: mcurran: re: why use a repo, I don't think it for dependencies, those are in the .deb file, I think it's so you can provide updates via update manager...
<mcurran> thanks puff, but I want to do it from terminal
<puff> mcurran: Aptitude is a shell program.
<losha> mcurran: see also apt-file ....
<nic1> rashed2020: i use i3 window manager
<puff> mcurran: aptitude basically replaces apt-get/apt-cache with a more coherent, unified shell tool.
<puff> mcurran: However, for some purposes, the original dpkg shell tool is still useful.
<benay1> hello folks, I have windows vista as guest OS on Ubuntu 9.10 using VMware player, but NAT is not working
<mcurran> cool, yeah i got confused and was thinking synaptic
<zilla1> where does grub install by default?
<judaman> losha, if you install a .dep it wont retrieve a dep that you dont have on the system
<puff> zilla1: /usr/lib/grub and usr/sbin/grub*
<puff> zilla1, mcurran:  Another useful use for dpkg:  "dpkg -L packagename" lists all of the files that the package installs.
<flanders> Is it possible to automatically split audio tracks in K3B by certain intervals (every X seconds) or into a specific number of parts? I know it can be done in Brasero (for GNOME), but I can only find an option to split tracks manually with K3B, not automatically?
<benay1> Could not connect Ethernet0 to virtual network "/dev/vmnet8". More information can be found in the vmware.log file.  Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.  How can I fix NAT?
<losha> judaman: it will if you use gdebi. The dependency info is in the deb file. But it's true, all that gets done for you if you use a repo....
<puff> So, frozen mouse pointer, anybody?
<rashed2020> nic1: Sorry :( Never used it.
<bastid_raZor> benay1: #vmware is possible place to ask.
<benay1> k thanks
<cdi> I know this is a lame question but is there any way to edit the message that appears with the pidgin psychic mode plugin?
<greezmunkey> Kindone, here is my xorg.conf, see if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/323010/
<root> how can I upgrade only a single package via commandline?
<tenna_smle> vmware seems to play better with 9.10 over 8.04
<KindOne> root" "sudo apt-get install packagehere"
<puff> Guest70303: Yes, as long as the package has no dependencies.
<greezmunkey> tenna_smle,go for the throat!
<mcurran> KindOne:  Yes, there is a way, but it's wicked complicated, you'll need to basically find someone's xorg.conf and copy their device section for the nvidia driver online somewhere, but there are two options like "addargbvisuals" "true" and another one...
<tenna_smle> greenzmunkey appreciate all the cheerleading comments =)
<Guest70303> puff: I asked how... apt-get upgrade packname doesn't work....
<losha> flanders: I'm curious. Why would you want to split at fixed intervals. They're unlikely to coincide with breaks in the audio?
<puff> Guest70303: What KindOne said;  re-isusing the apt-get install command will install the latest version, if oyu're behind.
<Guest70303> ah, thanks
<puff> Guest70303: Or will tell you that you're already on the latest version.,
<Guest70303> k
<puff> Guest70303:  However, if the new version has dependcies on other dammit.
<puff> Oh well.
<plytheman> evening guys, anyone have suggestions on a distro to put on a thumb drive to fix a friends intel powered macbook?
<flanders> losha, it's for my car's audio player. The seek function is horrible (VERY slow.)
<puff> Guess he'll learn that part the hard way.
<KindOne> mcurran: i don't care how complicated... send me a PM if you find a link
<greezmunkey> KindOne, I posted mine, but I got your nick wrong see above
<puff> plytheman: UBuntu works pretty well on a thumb drive.
<plytheman> does buntu have a mac version?  I don't even know =S
<benay1> :( 294 people in #vwmare but the channel seems dead, no one is talking
<losha> flanders: um, try wavbreaker (disclaimer: I've never used this myself)
<flanders> losha, so what I do is split automatically at every 60 seconds. If I want to continue where I left off (podcast episode, for example), I can just quickly skip to the track # I left off on.
<mezquitale> plytheman, im pretty sure there's a lot of people with macs that have ubuntu installed on your machines
<benay1> no one is giving me a clue there :(
<flanders> losha, is it a plugin for k3b or another application entirely?
<^c|0ud^> Can anyone tell me how to get the icons back from the weather applet, they are missing? Please and Thank You! :)
<judaman> So im on ubuntu 9.10 and vpnc just doesn't work, I start it and all my connections to outside world drop, worked fine on 9.04, dammiitt! i hate debugging
<KindOne> greezmunkey: just PM me a link
<plytheman> mezquitale, sweet deal, hopefully he does have intel and not ppc, should make things a bit easier
<greezmunkey> KindOne, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/323010/
<slide> I have a VGA 8" touchscreen LCD monitor connected as a secondary monitor, the native resolution is 1600x1200 but under Display Preferences that is not an option, is there anyway to add it or manually set it res to that?
<losha> flanders: sorry, it's a separate app. You did ask for a k3b feature....
<benay1> has anyone here has experience with vmware player 3, ubuntu 9.10 as host, and vista as guest to have NAT works?
<mcurran> KindOne:  I used to do it by running displayconfig-gtk, setting the display the way you want it with the vesa driver, restarting, and then replacing the vesa driver with nvidia in xorg.conf, the only problem, displayconfig-gtk is now obsolete, so you'll need to add some old repos in order to get it, or download it and all it's dependencies.
<greezmunkey> KindOne, I don't PM
<flanders> losha, I can use mp3splt-gtk to split the mp3 podcasts, but I was hoping K3B had a similar feature that Brasero has: auto-split tracks.
<KindOne> greezmunkey: okay
<^c|0ud^> Can anyone tell me how to get the icons back from the weather applet, they are missing? Please and Thank You! :)
<flanders> losha, Brasero is acting really goofy for me. It doesn't seem to unmount discs when erasing them or when burning, and this has ruined some of my CDs.
<rweait> warnings every few seconds from Karmic.  No problem on previous 8.04 installation.  Where to look?  unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<losha> flanders: brasero is incredibly buggy. Not sure why....
<lovre> what is that program for ubuntu that creates thumbnails?
<flanders> losha, also, Brasero puts the FIRST 60 seconds as the LAST track, but the rest are in proper order. This seems like a bug that was overlooked.
<rage> Can you have multiple drives mounting a single point in fstab? e.g UUID=x       /mnt/usb_backup ext3    user,noauto     0       0\n UUID=y       /mnt/usb_backup ext3    user,noauto     0       0,
<rage> Obviously there would be a conflict if both are plugged in at once, but I am not fussed
<flanders> rage, that sounds impossible.
<losha> flanders: well, I don't see any google hits for k3b and autosplit....
<KindOne> mcurran: if you find any more information about my driver issue, you can PM me.
<flanders> rage, what about looking into LVM then?
<flanders> losha, no problem, thanks for trying though.
<losha> flanders: actually, this site says it can split files, so poke around: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-extra-gear&m=111866789022998&w=2
<Tartaros> the gFTP application tells me "The protocol 'FTP' is currently not supported." how wrong is that?!
<mcurran> I don't know what that means.  Try seeing if you have anything in /etc/X11/xorg.conf now, and if not, run the program for display settings and add a monitor, vesa driver, and resolution, restart, replace "vesa" with "nvidia" and the resolutions should stay.
<Tartaros> what other protocol should it support than the one in it's name...
<lstarnes> Tartaros: what about ftp in lowercase?
<flanders> losha, I know it can split manually, but that's tedious.
<mcurran> KindOne:  I would just give you my old xorg, but I don't have that machine anymore.  If you have an email, I can email it to you in a day or so...
<iconmefisto> trying to mount nfs, I get this error: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<KindOne> mcurran: PM = private message
<losha> flanders: oh, right. Back to square one, then...
<Tartaros> lstarnes: heh, looks like that was it. still, it's uppercase in the name too :)
<greezmunkey> KindOne, are you not able to use the xorg file I posted for you?
<iconmefisto> also, I can't ping from the remote machine to this one
<greezmunkey> KindOne, I have the same basic card...
<flanders> losha, if only GNOME programs weren't so buggy.
<KindOne> greezmunkey: i am about to try that, i just like having multiple backup plans...
<flanders> losha, ironically, even though I use the GNOME desktop, I find myself preferring KDE applications.
<greezmunkey> KindOne, k
<losha> flanders: the solution to *that* is to learn to use the cli versions....
<Hb_Kai> hey, i'm trying to burn a disc on ubuntu but it's not working. i was wondering if it has anything to do with the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system on the disc, does ubuntu have support for this?
<flanders> Hb_Kai, what error is it giving you?
<iconmefisto> Hb_Kai: pretty sure it does
<nic1> rashed2020: did you use exec for mplayer,in any other window manager config? if so can you please tell me
<rashed2020> nic1: metacity
<mcurran> Anyone else have an ES1968 sound card, or no sound on karmic?
<iconmefisto> mcurran: I have no sound on karmic
<greezmunkey> KinfOne, check this if you didn't already know how...: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196661
<mcurran> icommefisto:  Yeah, I have only some sounds, like system sounds, but not music played from any apps.
<greezmunkey> s/KinfOne/KindOne
<KindOne> greezmunkey, alright
<alabd> Good day everyone , Libtool is installed but there is not such  /usr/bin/libtool folder ?
<mcurran> I also have an ancient GPU (ATI 3D RAGE LT PRO) and I can't get any streaming videos online, or wmv or anything, I don't know if it's the driver, old card, or something fixable
<iconmefisto> mcurran: is this a new karmic install? or upgrade from jaunty?
<mcurran> I'm actually compiling the kernel now, hoping I'll get better 3D acceleration afterwards, but I don't really see why I would since I didn't add any specific instructions towards drm or anything.
<losha> alabd: /usr/bin/libtool should be an executable file...
<mcurran> new karmic, actually right now I'm running Linux Mint 8 RC1, basically karmic, and I'm compiling the new kernel 2.6.31-15-generic
<alabd> losha: but locate libtool just show 2 address
<alabd> /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs/libtool.lang
<alabd> /var/cache/apt/archives/libiptcdata0_1.0.2+libtool01-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<alabd> so where is libtool ?
<iconmefisto> trying to mount nfs, I get this error: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<lstarnes> alabd: did you install it?
<alabd> lstarnes: yes it is installed!
<lstarnes> alabd: try using which libtool
<mcurran> icommefisto, I had the sound problem on my karmic rc1 install also and its here to
<losha> alabd: your locate info may be out of date. What does ls -l  /usr/bin/libtool say?
<lstarnes> alabd: or dpkg -L libtool
<alabd> losha: how to up2date it ?
<alabd> lstarnes: /usr/bin/libtool
<lstarnes> alabd: then it is installed
<mcurran> icommefisto did you download the necessary packages for nfs support?
<losha> alabd: sudo updatedb (and then wait...)
<lstarnes> alabd: /usr/bin/libtool is a file, not a directory
<iconmefisto> mcurran: I had a similar problem to yours, but also some video wouldn't show when playing. but system notification sounds worked. that was a jaunty->karmic upgrade though
<alabd> lstarnes:  yes
<losha> mcurran: strictly speaking, we don't even talk to mint users...
<Timmymayes> which package would have gl.h for compiling things
<Timmymayes> for opengl
<mcurran> iconmefisto:  So you never fixed it?
<greezmunkey> mint who
<mcurran> oh yeah losha, why not - Actually I was running the karmic rc release just before and honestly this ancient computer (compaq presario 5660) is running at least 4 times faster with mint's rc release now.
<lstarnes> Timmymayes: try using apt-file search gl.h
<Hb_Kai> flanders: hey, sorry i had a phone call. it shows me a log and asks me to save it, view it or close. shall i upload that to pastebin?
<iconmefisto> mcurran: yes I did, after a few days googling. it was because some codec packages I had installed had changed names in karmic, so I had to track down which ones, and make sure the right ones were in place. from memory, it was mostly ffmpeg-related packages
<ubuntu> Hello, I'm just checking...
<losha> mcurran: mainly 'cos mint has it's own channel I thought...
<Hilikus> is there some way i can make the FS enforce the owner and group of the content files in a directory? i'm writing a script to do maintenance in my music collection and i can do everything withou root access except guarantee that the owner:group are correct
<mcurran> losha:  I'm actually running xchat, firefox, and serveral other apps, while also compiling a kernel - in karmic I tried compiling and the machine would immediately crash...
<bobofosho13> can someone here help a noob uninstall ubuntu on a windows xp-ubuntu dual-boot?
<Hilikus> if i do this just using chown i would need to run the script as root
<Arsin> How do I search for a file ?
<lstarnes> Arsin: locate filename
<mcurran> Yeah, I'm banned remember - That's why I was asking about ip address masking
<Hilikus> Arsin: locate
<lstarnes> mcurran: getting a cloak to get around a ban isn't allowed on this network
 * bobofosho13 would appreciate some help
<losha> mcurran: well, no surprise to me. karmic was release because of the date, not because it was _ready_ or anything dumb like that...
<mcurran> I'm not talking about this network
<lstarnes> bobofosho13: ask in ##windows
<bobofosho13> ok
<bobofosho13> thnx
<jrtroberts> well if you isp gives you a dynamic address just change the address
<Timmymayes> lstarnes, thanks
<EntityReborn> k
<EntityReborn> I haz a question.
<greezmunkey> bobofosho13, go to Ubuntu's download site, follow the steps carefully, and it will install for you automatically.
<jrtroberts> or stop doing whatever got you banned
<lstarnes> Timmymayes: it might be glut.h, but I might be wrong
<EntityReborn> when running Zelda:A link into the past, my audio is stuttery as hell
<EntityReborn> any way to fix this?>
<losha> mcurran: so why *were* you banned?
<EntityReborn> I've tried increasing the priority
<losha> Timmymayes: I don't see gl.h in an opengl package in karmic, offhand...
<Timmymayes> losha, i grabbed a few files and fixed my issue
<Timmymayes> Now I just need to figure out where to get the vorbis dev lib
<lstarnes> Timmymayes: libvorbis-dev?
<greezmunkey> so *that's* how you do that...
<Timmymayes> lstarnes, trying that now
<EntityReborn> anyone?
<ubuntu> IYa
<losha> Timmymayes: for future reference:  apt-cache search vorbis | egrep dev
<mcurran> so should i use vidalia with tor
<mcurran> losha:  One of the admins or whatever kept getting on my a## about channel regulations or whatever so I told him to go f himself
<losha> mcurran: yeah, that'll do it...
<bazhang> !ot | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrtroberts> EntityReborn:  You need to remember that with emulators, the audio drivers are all open source too. they are buggy and don't work with all hardware.
<jrtroberts> sometimes you need to either find another rom or try another emulator
<mcurran> Yeah, but I usually help a lot of noobs over there, so it's more of a loss for them.
<ubuntu> I need to install a Microphone Driver for my PC.
<bazhang> mcurran, stay on topic and watch the language please
<Timmymayes> losha, thanks
<ubuntu> Any one?
<jonz> hello, I'm seeing "italc client daemon" in my startup apps. I'm trying to see why my install has slowed down after an upgrade. I've read that italc is an educational tool. is it something that's been integraded w/Ubuntu to help the user use the system a bit better? or is it purely something that probably came w/my Educational apps I installed via Synaptic??
<mcurran> bazhang:  will do, I'm just answering questions relayed to me also.
<greezmunkey> bazhang, wazzup!
<mcurran> ubuntu:  So assuming your mic is not supported now?
<stephen_> could someone tell me how to open my favorite channels for irc
<losha> mcurran: I had success following this: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<SpaceRat> Hello
<stephen_> could someone tell me how to open my favorite channels for irc?
<bazhang> stephen_, /join #channel or set to autojoin when you start your irc client
<EntityReborn> jrtroberts, correct, just wondering if any known helps were known
<stephen_> thanks
<lstarnes> stephen_: in which client?
<bazhang> stephen_, which client
<stephen_> xchat
<losha> jonz: it came with your educational apps....
<SpaceRat> My question: Is Ubuntu 9.10 supposed to support RAID5 on Intel ICH10R (dmraid)? I tried to google that information, but dmraid is painfully documented.
<bazhang> stephen_, go to xchat, network list edit ubuntu server and add the channels there
<jonz> losha, thanks :)
<jrtroberts> EntityReborn usually it is good to search the forums related to the emulator package you are using.
<Jordan_U> SpaceRat: All I know is that grub2 doesn't support /boot on dmraid yet
<nic1> rashed2020: what exec command do you give for mplayer in metacity?
<EntityReborn> k
<SpaceRat> Jordan_U: hm, well, that wouldn't be the biggest problem, as I have one non-RAID HDD left ...
<EntityReborn> jrtroberts, thanks
<SpaceRat> Jordan_U: but Ubuntu setup freezes at 47% of the pre-partitioning check-up
<zilla1> where would i find the grub menu.lst file?
<Jordan_U> SpaceRat: Live CD or alternate?
<rashed2020> nic1: Go to /home/username/.autostart
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | zilla1
<ubottu> zilla1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SpaceRat> Jordan_U: uhm, DVD
<alabd> stephen_: /j #channel
<Jordan_U> SpaceRat: Graphical installer or "text based" installer?
<SpaceRat> Jordan_U: i tried both
<SpaceRat> Jordan_U: i did three attempts, 1st graphical no changes
<apple> testing my IRC client,  does it work?  yes??!
<SpaceRat> Jordan_U: 2nd text mode no changes
<Jordan_U> apple: No
<SpaceRat> Jordan_U: 3rd graphical with all debugging switches (noapic, noacpi,...) except nodmraid set
<SpaceRat> Jordan_U: all froze at the same point, recognizing my harddisks for partitioning
<apple> well at least the telepathic output is working
<zilla1> Jordan_U, i upgraded from 9.04, and haven't installed grub2
<Jordan_U> zilla1: Then /boot/grub
<Timmymayes> anyone here experienced with dual monitors?
<banisterfiend> hey guys
<banisterfiend> i have a .7z archive but i cant seem to open it in ubuntu, how do i do it?
<SpaceRat> www.7-zip.org
<chu_> Hey I'm looking to buy a desktop system primarily for Ubuntu, anyone wanna throw somee names at me? Hah
<IdleOne> !7zip
<Jordan_U> banisterfiend: Install 7zip with synaptic / apt
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mcurran> Timmymayes:  I think dual monitors depends on the Xinerama option in xorg.
<banisterfiend> Jordan_U: ok thanks...just apt-get install 7zip ?
<mcurran> Timmymayes:  or use nvidia-settings to configure a second monitor with nvidia card
<khensthoth> banisterfiend: You need to install an additional package called p7zip
<SpaceRat> chu_: huh?
<Timmymayes> mcurran, my  question is more about controlling windows with dual monitros
<Timmymayes> i want a hotkey to jump a window from screen to screen
<chu_> Well, I want hardware which specifically works with ubuntu
<SpaceRat> chu_: like "give me animalic names..." "pig"
<mcurran> Maybe there's a plugin for compiz for that?
<banisterfiend> khensthoth: will that make it so i can use .7z files with my normal archive manager? or ill have to use a special 7zip program to open .7z archives?
<bastid_raZor> !hardware > chu_
<ubottu> chu_, please see my private message
<SpaceRat> chu_: i'm not much into Linux, as it doesn't even install :)
<Timmymayes> compis?
<mcurran> SpaceRat:  You mean you can't handle an install
<SpaceRat> chu_: but if i would want a system that runs for sure, i would get the system made from components at a pc store
<SpaceRat> chu_: rather than getting a complete system :)
<khensthoth> banisterfiend: If you install p7zip (or p7zip-full) you will be able to use it with the normal archive manager.
<BableOn> hey folks, I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and all went well except my lilo.conf was wipped clean so lilo would not install
<mcurran> TimmyMayes:  compiz-fusion
<banisterfiend> khensthoth: thanks.
<Jordan_U> chu_: Dell and system76 sell Ubuntu laptops and desktops
<SpaceRat> mcurran: Linux can't handle my RAID, it seems.
<khensthoth> banisterfiend: Just note that I have experienced problems with password protected 7zip files in Ubuntu 9.10 with p7zip, but installing p7zip-full solves it.
<SpaceRat> at least the German Dell Linux systems are far from being optimized for Linux :)
<Jordan_U> chu_: http://dell.com/ubuntu http://www.system76.com/
<mcurran> SpaceRat:  Yeah, I've never tried RAID configs on linux
<SpaceRat> mcurran: seems neither did the developers :)
<Timmymayes> mcurran, there are tons of hotkey options under the default "keyboard shortcuts" option in ubuntu and it has an "add command" feature but i cannot think of nor google a way to do what i want it to
<DanaG> E: module-bluetooth-device.c: Assertion '(size_t) decoded == a2dp->frame_length' failed at modules/bluetooth/module-bluetooth-device.c:1367, function a2dp_process_push(). Aborting.
<DanaG> GRRRR
<BableOn> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 from the upgrade manager.. it's cleaned out my lilo.conf file.. any way to retrieve the previous one.. i cant see if it made a backup or not
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/636
<DanaG> GRRRRR
<noir> Hey guys. I've got a question about Brasero. Anyone know what kind of image files it produces with the "CD copy" option? It makes 2 files: a small .toc file and a large image file with no extension. Mounting it (at least as ISO9660) doesn't seem to work...
<Jordan_U> BableOn: Why are you using lilo?
<noir> BableOn: maybe check to see if there's a file called "lilo.conf~"?
<Jordan_U> BableOn: Ubuntu is never supposed to delete configuration files that have been edited by the user, so it should either still be there or you should be able to generate an identical config file by re-installing lilo ( But I'm still curious why you would do such a thing :)
<leaf-sheep> What is ^a-@? I'm trying to access a menu using the said command.
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: maybe ctrl+A followed by @
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/pulse-bt-crash.log
<DanaG> Grrrrrrrr.
<leaf-sheep> lstarnes: Thanks! That did the trick!
<BableOn> been a while.. I might have selected lilo when I installed this ages back because I'mm more familiar with it.. maybe it has both boot loaders installed and i have nothing to worry about
<tanath> i'm having a weird issue with an SD card. i put files on it, and then when i unmounted it, it complained of errors. i can still see the files in nautilus, but gparted says it's unallocated space..
<BableOn> now just trying to work out which one it's using
<mcurran> gparted says unallocated or is it black
<tanath> that is, my blackberry complained of errors
<mcurran> did you try mounting by running nautilus as root
<tanath> it now doesn't see anything
<Jordan_U> BableOn: apt-cache policy lilo grub grub-pc
<noir> tanath: sounds like something happened midway through a file copy. Best thing to do is copy off all your data and reformat the card. Use photorec to recover corrupt data if necessary
<tanath> it's grey. gparted says unallocated
<mcurran> tanath:  That's definately wierd.
<tanath> noir, mm, thought so. thanks
<greezmunkey> hmmm, %Whmmm%w
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know how to rearrange the favorites launchers in netbook remix 9.10?
<tanath> mcurran, yeah, i can still see the files, and play the music..
<tanath> mcurran, and i can unmount and do it again
<mcurran> tanath:  can you copy them to your hd?
<tanath> mcurran, i think so
<eigma> I'm on 9.10 trying to disable apache2 from starting at bootup. my command is "sudo update-rc.d apache2 stop 20 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 ." and I get the message "System startup links for /etc/init.d/apache2 already exist.". the links to indeed exist, I wish for them to be adjusted so that they are all K20*'s. any ideas?
<mcurran> Did you try unmounting from terminal and then remounting the sd, then refreshing gparted, sometimes the automount function in gparted is finicky
<tanath> mcurran, yep
<tanath> mcurran, i wanna tell gparted to check teh filesystem but it doesn't see one :-/
<tanath> mcurran, yet i just copied the files out of it
<mcurran> I'd just copy the files out and reformat
<lstarnes> eigma: try sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<Jordan_U> tanath: Is the correct device selected in the top right corner?
<tanath> Jordan_U, yep
<SpaceRat> well, as nobody seems to be able to help with dmraid, i will wait for the next release of Ubuntu :)
<SpaceRat> cyas
<noir> Anyone have any idea about the images Brasero creates? This is weird and annoying
<dewmsolo> hello all
<mcurran> SpaceRat:  How could it be a RAID if you never installed linux in the first place - what is being stored in raid then?
<eigma> lstarnes: worked, thanks!
<Billiard> noir: whats anoying?
<noir> Billiard: I can't tell what kind of filesystem it used to make the image. It makes a small .toc file and a large disk image with no extension. "file" command just returns "data" on it
<noir> Billiard: and Googling around got me nowhere. Tried mounting it as a .bin and an ISO9660
<Billiard> noir: its probably just a byte for byte copy of the image, so an iso if the cd was in iso format
<dewmsolo> here is a quick one for you guys...i just installed 9.10 for the first time and now i'm looking to install the build-essential package except apt-get doesn't see it...am i forgetting something or was it renamed?
<linuxguy2009> noir: check pm
<Billiard> noir: you try mounting without specifying the fstype?
<lstarnes> dewmsolo: that should work
<noir> Billiard: yup, and "auto" mode. Says "you must specify the filesystem type."
<dewmsolo> sudo apt-get install build-essential .....it returns Couldn't find package build-essential
<Madpilot> ubottu, info build-essential
<Madpilot> ubottu, info build-essentials
<Madpilot> hmm, bot napping?
<Geistanon> dewmsolo, have you updated your apt list?
<nomad77> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lstarnes> Madpilot: it takes a while to look up
<CountDown> Has anyone successfully suspended and resumed Ubuntu 9.10 on an iBook G4?  Suspend works, but resume is busted on mine.
<Geistanon> dewmsolo, also, have you added sources
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: Ubottu is somewhat narcoleptic
<mcurran> dewmsolo:  did you check your sources.list to make sure all the repos are uncommented.
<bastid_raZor> noir: copy cd isn't intended to be mounted. if you want to mount it choose the iso option
<dewmsolo> doesn't synaptic do that when you run it? cause i went in there after trying in terminal and it wasn't there either
<dewmsolo> i just updated the list...i will try again now
<Geistanon> not necessarily
<noir> bastid_raZor: well it shouldn't matter whether it's intended to be mounted...there's got to be some rhyme and reason to the filesystem the copy uses, no?
<mcurran> dewnsolo:  do apt-get update first
<linuxguy2009> CountDown: Tried power button to wake up?
<alex87> hey guys, how can i merge two text files on the command line? sort of like how git does it?
<Geistanon> noir, I came in late, what was your problem?
<dewmsolo> yeah that was the problem ....my bad....list wasn't up to date
<noir> bastid_raZor: also I no longer have access to the CDs I copied, so I kind of need to work from these images
<Geistanon> dewmsolo, /nod
<zilla1> cat a b > c
<zilla1> right?
<Billiard> alex87: cat txt1 txt2 > txtboth
<noir> Geistanon: Trying to figure out what filesystem or image type Brasero uses for disk-to-image copies
<dewmsolo> thnx all
<noir> Geistanon: and whether it's mountable
<Geistanon> noir, okay, one moment
<alex87> Billiard: thanks, is there a way to do a diff merge?
<Ender2070> I updated my ubuntu server from 9.04 to 9.10 but its still using kernel 2.6.28
<CountDown> linuxguy2009: It's not that the system doesn't know when to resume, it's that the system can't fully resume -- I get only a black screen with a frozen mouse pointer.
<Jordan_U> alex87: Try the "merge" command
<firefly2442> How do I set my default sound playback in Ubuntu?  I have two audio cards (built-in and PCI), the PCI I installed after installing Ubuntu, and now it's messed up
<mcurran> Ender2070 you'll need to do sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<Geistanon> firefly2442, in the command line type alsamixer
<Jordan_U> firefly2442: System > Preferences > Sound
<alex87> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> alex87: np
<linuxguy2009> noir: I personally find brasero and k3b to be lacking in trusting my burns to them for fear of data loss. I bought Nero Linux 4 its great. BTW file roller can open iso files for extraction if thats what you need.
<lstarnes> alex87: diff3 should work if you have the original and the two modified versions that need merging
<Geistanon> noir, what are the files currently?
<firefly2442> ok, what's the difference between the card name versus playback?
<khensthoth> firefly2442: Or you could check if your BIOS settings has an option to disable the build-in audio.
<Billiard> linuxguy2009: nero linux?, just use dd and cdrecord
<noir> linuxguy2009: I know, I hate Brasero, but I had to make some disc images earlier and I had no proper image tools and no Internet connection to get them
<Jordan_U> linuxguy2009: Why do you fear data loss? They can bot check the md5sum to confirm that the disk burned properly.
<alex87> lstarnes: thanks, i don't have the old file unfortunately
<mcurran> Brasero has a lot of bugs, but it's my favorite
<Geistanon> noir, ISO? CUE?
<noir> Geistanon: I don't know what they are...for each disc copy I have a small .toc file and a large disc image with no extension
<linuxguy2009> Billiard: I do LOTs of multisession burns and many of the burn apps that are free simply dont do so well.
<datz> Hi, I have just manually added a user through command, but when I try to run a script, there is not adequate permission to write to a file. How can I add this?
<Ender2070> mcurran - ty
<Billiard> noir: is it maybe a format to be opened by brasero?
<firefly2442> so, I can double click on a file and it will play correctly in media player, however I want to play it in mplayer, but there's no sound, I went into preferences and sound but I don't know how to configure the driver (or which one to use for that matter, alsa, oss... etc.)
<mcurran> Ender2070:  What's ty?
<Ender2070> mcurran - thank you
<Billiard> datz: you are trying to write where and with the new user you are trying ?
<mcurran> oh, no prob
<noir> Billiard: that's what I need to find out. I mean obviously the .toc files are meant to be burned by Brasero, yes. I just want to avoid wasting discs on each one of these images (I have 6 or 7)
<Ender2070> :)
<Jordan_U> noir: Was it an audio CD?
<datz> Billiard: yes with new use, and pid file
<datz> user*
<Billiard> datz: where is the file
<CountDown> How do I debug a resume problem?
<noir> Jordan_U: indeed they are
<Billiard> noir: audio cds arent mounted
<datz> Billiard: the file is in a home dir
<Geistanon> noir, the disc image is a .BIN
<datz> it is created
<Billiard> datz: the new users home dir?
<noir> Billiard: alright...but is there any way I can rip the audio data from the images without burning them to physical discs?
<datz> Billiard: I didn't create a dir for the new user
<mcurran> Is there really much performance gain by running raid configurations anyways?  Comparitively meaning same disks, but two of them instead of one?
<Billiard> noir: probably, witch tool do you use? just setup a loop and tell the ripping software that is your cd device
<Billiard> datz: so user2 is trying to write to user1's home dir?
<OPTIMUS> I guess...
<noir> Billiard: That is exactly my plan, but first I need to have the image mounted
<datz> Billiard: yes
<OPTIMUS> No women
<Billiard> noir: no you dont mount it
<noir> Billiard: so just point a ripping tool at the file?
<Geistanon> noir, http://he.fi/bchunk/
<jose__> ayuda por favor
<Delvien> Is there anyway to use UNR's window-picker-applet in a non UNR environment?
<Billiard> noir: yeah or if the tool doesnt like a file use losetup or w/e its called
<OPTIMUS> Can i ask?
<jose__> quie habla español
<jose__> ?
<OPTIMUS> Is there any program for HTML chat?
<Flannel> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Billiard> datz: users are normally not given permissions to write to other users home directories
<jose__> ya lo andube
<mcurran> Billiard, couldn't you just mount the image to a folder and then copy to another destination using cp /.*
<jose__> y no encotre
<Geistanon> noir, did that page help you?
<jose__> talvez usted me pueda ayudar?
<Billiard> mcurran: no he is trying to rip an audio cd
<OPTIMUS> Hablas jose_
<noir> Geistanon: yes I was looking at bchunk earlier, haven't tried it yet though
<mcurran> you can't mount audio disk images to folders?
<noir> Geistanon: thanks
<Geistanon> Billiard, I was under the impression that he had already ripped them
<jose__> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 6E871C4A881574DE
<jose__> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2ED6BB6042C24D89
<jose__> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisgi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Geistanon> Billiard, and was now trying to get their data
<FloodBot1> jose__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jose__> que hago?
<Billiard> Geistanon: its just a byte for byte copy of the cd afaik
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Audio CD's don't have a "real" file system
<datz> Billiard: easiest thing would be to add home dir for new user?
<Geistanon> Billiard, its a .BIN
<Billiard> Geistanon: yes
<jose__> help
<jose__> help
<Jordan_U> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<OPTIMUS> I have almost no problem with Ubuntu
<OPTIMUS> Really
<OPTIMUS> I am serious
<OPTIMUS> jose_ qual és tu problema?
<noir> Geistanon, Billiard: thanks guys, trying bchunk at the moment
<Geistanon> noir, bchunk should work for you
<dman777> what is a good mp3 stream ripper for linux?
<soreau> dman777: mp3 stream ripper?
<Jordan_U> dman777: vlc
<mcurran> vlc is awesome - I had it running streaming tv and radio on a jailbroken iphone
<jonz> anyone know how I can get the "metaballs" screensaver back? I just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04, and that screensaver was the only one I liked
<dman777> soreau: ya, i used that one before but it didn't allow me to customize the recording directories. it made to many nested ones. i haven't used it in  awhile though. maybe things have changed
<datz> Billiard: I have the same problem when I create a home dir for the new user
<datz> Billiard: I think I need to edit the permissions of the user, is there any tutorial for this?
<soreau> dman777: If you look who said what, I didn't recommend anything
<Jordan_U> jonz: xscreensaver-data-extra
<dman777> lol
<jonz> Jordan_U: sudo apt-get that?
<Jordan_U> jonz: Yes
<jonz> Jordan_U: thanks :0
<Jordan_U> jonz: np :)
<mcurran> anyone have the same problem with firefox saying it's still open after closing and trying to reopen it - I have to do killall firefox and then run it, which works, but it's a pain.
<bluntman225> Can anyone help me set up my laptop to output display to a HDTV When I try there is a big black line in the left hand side of both screens
<soreau> mcurran: Yea, it sucks. I put a launcher on my panel to kill firefox
<Billiard> mcurran: maybe an addon is causing it, dunno
<bluntman225> Soreau: Can you pm me the instructions to get that launcher
<soreau> heh
<Jordan_U> bluntman225: Did you setup the second display with System > Preferences > Display?
<mcurran> do you need to be root or can I use the custom launcher from the panel options
<noir> Geistanon, Billiard: bchunk isn't working unfortunately; it needs a .bin file and a .cue file. I have .toc files, not .cue files. I tried converting .toc to .cue with cuetools, but it throws an I/O error so the file must have a nonstandard syntax or something. Brasero has really done a number on me here...
<losha> mcurran: probably an add-on. I haven't seen that failure mode in firefox in ages. Try #firefox ?
<Billiard> noir: what program do you normally use to rip your audio cds?
<bluntman225> Jordan_U: I dont have that option. Im not using 9.01 either
<Jordan_U> noir: Brasero itself won't even open it?
<bluntman225> Im using the version before that
<datz> Billiard: any other suggestions?
<bluntman225> Its a laptop as well
<Jordan_U> bluntman225: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ardchoille> sounds like he's using Intrepid
<bluntman225> Jordan_U:  also my mouse is off. Like the pointer shows up 3 inches to the left of where its actually located
<Billiard> datz: you can use sudo to write to any folder, but be careful
<noir> Billiard: Rubyripper, now. Used to use sound-juicer and various stuff. But like I said I had none of those options when I made these images.
<soreau> bluntman225: It's just like adding any other launcher except the command is 'killall firefox'
<noir> Jordan_U: No, Brasero is the _only_ thing that will open it.
<bluntman225> how to tell what version im usin
<Jordan_U> !version | bluntman225
<ubottu> bluntman225: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<losha> Every version of brasero I've ever tried to use was either incredibly under-featured, or incredibly buggy....
<Geistanon> noir, try bin2iso
<Geistanon> noir, apt-get should have it
<datz> Billiard: new user not in sudoers file
<Geistanon> noir, i lied
<Geistanon> noir, one moment
<Jordan_U> noir: I have a crazy idea to try if you get really desparate :)
<Billiard> datz: do you want him to be?
<bluntman225> Jordan_U: 	Ubuntu 8.10
<datz> Billiard: well I just want to be able to run this app as another user
<Geistanon> noir, http://users.eastlink.ca/~doiron/bin2iso/
<noir> Jordan_U: hahaha alright. of course I could just burn the CDs but that'd be a big defeat for me
<Billiard> datz: why do you need to access another users home directory to do that?
<datz> Billiard: if that's what it takes, then yes
<ardchoille> bluntman225: yeah, that's also known as Intrepid Ibex
<soreau> Jordan_U: Before posting, grade it on the hax scale in your head ;)
<Flannel> datz: You'll want sudo then.  To give sudo permissions to someone, add them to the admin group: sudo adduser uesrname admin
<noir> Geistanon: ah thanks for the link, knew it wasn't in the repos
<datz> Flannel: so just add them to a group, sounds easy enough, swhat I was thinking acutally
<Geistanon> make sure to read the beginning of the page as well noir, as it pertains to your case
<Flannel> datz: If they need to run a program as another user, you'll need to give them sudo access in one way or another.  The easiest/simplest way to do that is to add them to the admin group.
<Flannel> datz: If you just want them to be able to share files and stuff, yeah, just regular permissions can handle that.
<datz> Flannel: thanks
<Jordan_U> bluntman225: 8.10 is no longer supported ( and is not recieving any security updates ), you should really upgrade
<ardchoille> Jordan_U: you sure about that?
<user3> yahoo
<zilla1> i *think* i installed 9.04 in some empty space at the end of my drive with windows on it. in the logical part where I installed /boot, there isn't a grub directory. What should I deduce from that?
<Jordan_U> bluntman225: ardchoille: Wait, misread on old-releases.ubuntu.com, disreguard that :)
<ardchoille> 8.10 should be supported until April of 2011 I think
<mcurran> So how many days to you think it's gonna take for this pos to compile the latest kernel?  It's a Pentium II with 256 RAM.
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<Geistanon> mcurran, you're multitasking with that setup?
<Flannel> ardchoille: Correct
<ardchoille> erm.. 8.10 should be supported until April of 2010 I think
<Flannel> ardchoille: er, sorry.  April 2010
<mcurran> Yeah, I can't believe it's actually working...
<ardchoille> yeah
<Madpilot> mcurran, which museum did you pilfer that out of? :)
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Less than a day I would guess, less than an hour if you only include what you need
<ardchoille> Madpilot: lol
<jennie> I have two HDD, in first one windows xp is installed and it is SATA 80 GB with 2 partitions and there is second HDD 120 gb IDE in which ubuntu is intalled and now i want to reinstall winxp , what to do so that ubuntu can get back ???
<infidel2> what does this mean: 'sudo: must be setuid root'?
<mcurran> Well I had a 2000 dollar laptop so I gave my decent emachines to my sister, then my laptop got stolen, so now I'm stuck with the ancient desktop
<Jordan_U> infidel2: Have you been using chmod recently?
<datz> Flannel: all is working, thanks
<infidel2> no
<zilla1> 0222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
<zilla1> 22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222.
<FloodBot1> zilla1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcurran> Jordan_U  how would I exclude what I don't need, I'd love to know...
<Jordan_U> infidel2: What is the output of "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo" ?
<mcurran> is there a command for that
<zilla1> oh. shoot. sorry you all, kid got the keyboard
<RDove> 2 to you too
<RDove> lol
<Geistanon> mcurran, compile the kernel yourself
<Jordan_U> mcurran: make menuconfig
<Geistanon> mcurran, it is a lengthy process
<Geistanon> mcurran, as well as being very involved
<Jordan_U> mcurran: But if you weren't planning on doing that already you should know that there are pre-built kernels http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<khensthoth> jennie: What do you mean by "so that ubuntu can get back"?
<mcurran> Well I'm compiling by scractch like "sudo CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=1 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs"
<jennie> Khensthoth after reinstalling the grub will mess up and then i wont get menu
<infidel2> Jordan_U -rwsr-xr-x
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Why?
<mcurran> Doesn't that make it more efficient.
<Jordan_U> infidel2: The full line ( the user is important )
<infidel2> root root
<infidel2> Jordan_U sudo isnt what's telling me this, a program is
<Jordan_U> infidel2: What program?
<infidel2> strace
<Geistanon> mcurran~ having a smaller kernel will take time off of your boot but little else
<Jordan_U> infidel2: You need to put strace after sudo ( you can't strace setuid binaries )
<infidel2> oh
<khensthoth> jennie: If you were to reinstall WinXP in your 80GB SATA, then proceed to reinstall grub, shouldn't grub automatically detect the operating systems you have?
<mcurran> Geistanon:  But does compiling this way from the linux-image package optimize the kernel at all, or do you still get all the needles modules and everything else that doesn't pertain to the hardware/configuration
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Doesn't optimize it at all
<mcurran> Well, there should be a way to trim the kernel somehow...
<_carlos> :)
<_carlos> hello
<mcurran> This is the only way I know how to compile, because I used to do it this way when I had to appy a patch to my old laptop.
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Unfortunately there is no way to automatically build a kernel for your specific hardware ( that I know of at least ). You need to figure out exactly what hardware you have and use make menuconfig to manually choose what to include
<_carlos> that's right..
<_carlos> make menuconfig is your friend
<noir> Billiard, Geistanon: Thanks very much for your help! Finally figured it out. Needed to use bin2iso to convert the .toc file to .cue, and then bchunk to convert the .bin and .cue directly to WAVs with the "-w" switch
<Jonny_> are there any help channels? New to Ubuntu
<Madpilot> Guest12672, this is the main help channel
<Guest12672> I'm trying to get my flash player to work, it's specifically youtube that Doesn't work
<Geistanon> noir~ glad to have helped
<Guest12672> like when i try to click the player in firefox
<Guest12672> doesn't respond
<mcurran> so what would be a command to begin a compilation with menuconfig?
<Jordan_U> Guest12672: How did you install flash?
<Geistanon> Guest12672, it would be helpful if you would register a name
<mcurran> actually nevermind, I'll look into it and read first
<pipboy> sorry, i guess my previous name wasnt any good
<noir> Geistanon: Hmm...looks like I spoke too soon. The WAV files are corrupt. Dang! I was so close
<pipboy> good looking out
<Geistanon> pipboy, in firefox go to about:plugins
<pipboy> Jordan, i installed it when prompted in firefox, installed the adobe flash version (1st selection) and on another not im using X64
<Geistanon> pipboy, What has the mime type "application/x-shockwave-flash"
<Geistanon> pipboy~ within the about:plugins page
<pipboy> give me a sec
<pipboy> geistanon, application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<Geistanon> pipboy~ is there only the 1?
<sontek> When I ssh into my server it takes a good 2 minutes before it brings up the login prompt
<Geistanon> pipboy~ most times that flash fails in ubu it is because of conflicting plugins
<sontek> it doesn't take that long when I'm using putty from windows on the same computer
<sontek> anything I can check in my ubuntu config?
<Jordan_U> sontek: Is your server listening on port 22 and accessable via the internet?
<losha> sontek: ssh -v to get some debugging output....
<pipboy> Geistanon, i only see that as application /x shockwave-flash
<brianherman> anybody here try chrome os?
<Geistanon> pipboy~ on http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ , does the flash player check animate?
<Hilikus> if i chmod i file, while rsync copy it next time or not?
<Geistanon> brianherman~ it is not out yet
<brianherman> geistanon: im building it right now http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/introducing-google-chrome-os.html
<Jordan_U> Geistanon: The source is
<pipboy> Geistanon, it offered for me to install missing plugins, but i do see the check animation yes...
<Billiard> noir: you could try one of the cd ripping tools you said you have used before using your file as the cd device
<brianherman> i wish they had a live cd for chrome os
<Jordan_U> noir: Desparate enough to try my crazy idea yet? :)
<noir> Billiard: I can try that I suppose...
<noir> Jordan_U: I definitely am. Hit me
<Geistanon> brianherman, Jordan_U~ well gosh darn that was quick
<Geistanon> pipboy~ then flash is actually operable. you said youtube fails?
<Jordan_U> noir: sudo losetup -r /dev/loop0 /path/to/file.bin
<losha> Hilikus: it depends on the rsync flags you use, and I can't recall if chmod changes the modified time of the file. You can always try rsync with the --dry-run flag to see it *would* do without it actually doing anything...
<pipboy> Geistanon, like when i try to click buttons and what not, youtube, stickam, sometimes myspace music player, and sometimes lastfm. (mostly everything flash related methinks)
<Jordan_U> noir: Then tell a cd ripping app that your cdrom drive is /dev/loop0
<vin-> question
<Geistanon> pipboy~ how exactly does it fail?
<noir> Jordan_U: oooh I like it
<sontek> losha: its hanging at debug1: Unspecified GSS failure.  Minor code may provide more information
<Billiard> Jordan_U: thats what i told him to try also, might work
<ajay> hi
<sontek> losha: once it does: debug1: Next authentication method: publickey its quick.
<vin-> i installed ubuntu through wubi dual booting it with vista, i am about to update my vista to win7, since wubi installed linux though vista will updating to win7 harm anything? my dual boot option when i boot mainly?
<losha> sontek: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794765
<noir> Jordan_U: alright the loop is set up. Rubyrip doesn't let me do anything if I choose /dev/loop0 as the drive. I shall try a different app
<vin-> anyone?
<pipboy> Geistanon, when i click buttons...it doesnt work?
<vin-> i installed ubuntu through wubi dual booting it with vista, i am about to update my vista to win7, since wubi installed linux though vista will updating to win7 harm anything? my dual boot option when i boot mainly?
<wolfstar> hola
<wolfstar> hi
<Geistanon> pipboy~ but the application itself is present?
<Geistanon> pipboy~ what happens when you go here http://www.k2xl.com/games/boomshine/
<vin-> u guys are no help
<vin-> why r u here?
<pipboy> Geistanon, yeah like it will display whatever the flash needed to load, but the buttons and i think right clicking doesnt work either
<losha> vin-: here, have your money back...
<pipboy> Geistanon, it loads, but i when i try to click play it does nothing
<vin-> losha
<vin-> here
<vin-> smd
<vin-> ?
<FloodBot1> vin-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geistanon> pipboy~ Well that's odd indeed.
<Geistanon> pipboy~ I actually have no idea how to help you at this point.
<pipboy> Geistanon, yeah... its okay, im thinking maybe if i can uninstall the flash plugin i currently have and install the open source ones maybe that would have a different outcome?
<Geistanon> pipboy~ I suggest trying alternative flash plugins such as gnash, and make sure to disable ones which you arent testing currently via  tools -> addons -> plugins
<noir> Jordan_U: Tried abcde (nice CLI tool). It says "CD could not be read. Perhaps there's no CD in the drive?"
<Geistanon> actually pipboy
<Geistanon> A simple google search brought up this page ( http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html )
<Geistanon> pipboy~ it would appear to be your exact problem
<brianherman> pipboy: do u play fallout3
<pipboy> brianherman, how'd you know?!
<pipboy> :)
<brianherman> ur name
<brianherman> ever play 1 or 2
<brianherman> ?
<Geistanon> pipboy~ although you may need to substitute the correct directory as you mentioned you're on x64, although the plugin itself may not be
<pipboy> brianherman, yeah, those are the only ones i like, Fallout oblivion with guns edition wasnt any good imo
<brianherman> i should get 1 and 2
<brianherman> maybe after xmas i get money
<pipboy> geistanon, thanks a bunch, what is a good way to go about installing these again?
<pipboy> Brianherman, or you could just torrent them? need a link? ill gladly give it to you
<Geistanon> pipboy~ given the page's contents i dont think you need to try alternate plugins yet
<noir> Jordan_U, Billiard, Geistanon: Thanks for all your help guys, but I think I'll delete these useless images and wait till next week to rip these CDs proper. It's a shame, and I came close with the bin2iso/bchunk wav output combo (you can hear the music faintly under lots of static), so I'd call that a partial victory :) Cheers
<pipboy> Geistanon, so what should i do then?
<Geistanon> pipboy~ read the page i sent you
<Jordan_U> noir: Try audacity as a last ditch effort before you give up
<Geistanon> pipboy~ a comment someways down will help
<Geistanon> noir~ audacity is quite brutal
<losha> noir: cdparanoia has always worked well for me ripping audio cds
<noir> Jordan_U: use audacity how?
<noir> losha: that's why I use rubyrip. It's a great frontend to cdparanoia
<pipboy> Geistanon, substituting the directory? i have no idea how to do that, as i've said i don't comprehend how installing works, i'm unfortunately a windows guy but im trying to learn
<jayjay__> pipboy, in terminal "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"->restart ff
<Jordan_U> noir: File > Input > audio
<JuicyJ> Wat up ppl
<noir> Jordan_U: yeah lol but I mean on what file...the WAVs I got?
<pipboy> jayjay_, so these are just deb files?
<Geistanon> pipboy~ hit alt+f2
<jayjay__> yep
<Geistanon> pipboy~ paste in   sudo gedit /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
<Geistanon> does it bring up a file?
<Jordan_U> noir: On the .bin, it probably won't work, and even then it might be one long audio file but it's worth a try
<Geistanon> pipboy~ and hit enter obviously
<noir> Jordan_U: ok
<pipboy> Geistanon, enter whats that? Just kidding :P
<alex87> hey guys, how do i workout who checked out a working copy?
<chiques> How can I send a fax from Ubuntu?
<pipboy> Geistanon, nothing came up
<Geistanon> pipboy~ :P did it give you an empty file error?
<pipboy> Geistanon, nothing...
<Geistanon> pipboy~ try     sudo gedit /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer     instead
<noir> Jordan_U: if I import it using Import > Raw Data and the default options, I get the same result as the WAV files: very loud digital-sounding static with the music faint in the background
<noir> Jordan_U: so something along the way here must be close but not quite right
<pipboy> Geistanon, nothing
<Jordan_U> noir: Did you try importing as audio rather than "raw data"?
<noir> Jordan_U: yes, nothing happens if I do that. Says "Audacity did not recognize the type of the file. If it is uncompressed, try importing it using 'Import Raw.'"
<jayjay__> pipboy-result?
<py1234> Entrez le texte ici...hii there
<pipboy> I got nothing
<Geistanon> pipboy~ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259102
<py1234> so what
<pipboy> jayjay_ result for the deb files?
<Geistanon> pipboy~ that thread is your best bet at this point
<pipboy> jayjay_ lemme try those real quick
<losha> noir: remind me, how was the original ripped?
<pipboy> Geistanon, thanks ill give that a try!
<noir> losha: using the "CD copy" option in Brasero. This results in an extensionless image file and a small accompanying .toc file
<losha> noir: sigh. Brasero...
<Geistanon> noir, losha, it was a bin
<noir> losha: I know. If I had had net access at the time I'd have downloaded a real ripping tool, but I didn't. Now I wish I had booted into Windows and ripped them as Windows Media Lossless. At least then I could decompress the songs to WAV and then re-encode them with FLAC easily enough
<jesuslololol> How do you bring an ubuntu machine into a windows network?
<powertool08> jesuslololol: For filesharing, use samba
<jesuslololol> what is that
<jasonmchristos> please help how do i get a freenode room list with empathy on karmic?
<jesuslololol> its just i need to get all the stuff i dled off this machine onto a windows machien
<powertool08> jesuslololol: the program which enables filesharing on a windows friendly protocol...
<jesuslololol> where do i get it at
<Geistanon> powertool08~ samba is for developers
<losha> noir: well it's hard to imagine what brasero did to the file which would result in static + faint music, unless it messed with the gain somehow. I hope it isn't some new kind of copy protection...
<jesuslololol> and does it need to be installed on both computers?
<powertool08> sudo apt-get install samba
<powertool08> jesuslololol: ^
<greezmunkey> jesuslololol, or use a jump drive ...
<Jordan_U> jasonmchristos: IRC seems to be something that only dedicated IRC clients can get right, you might want to try xchat
<noir> losha: I know right? It's weird. I'm apt-get purging brasero rignt now and installing k3b for burning needs.
<jesuslololol> the only one i have is my big external drive and idk where the cord is
<powertool08> Geistanon: what do you mean? Lots of people use samba.
<Myxb> during boot i get "can not read /etc/udev/rules.d/z80_user.rules" (a symlink to an empty /etc/udev/user.rules file). anybody know what it is?
<worldhurts> hi
<jesuslololol> okay its going
<Geistanon> powertool08~ the samba package family yes, but samba itself is far more than what he needs
<greezmunkey> jesuslololol, 4gig usb drive = $12.00 :/
<Geistanon> powertool08~ simply having smbfs and say pyNeighborhood is sufficient for the end-user
<noir> losha: aw crap, I forgot...k3b needs kdelibs to run. Hate to install 303MB of packages for one app <_<
<Geistanon> greezmunkey~ lolno
<Geistanon> greezmunkey~ try newegg
<jesuslololol> eh screw it ill just find the cord
<losha> noir: not worth it, just use the cli...
<greezmunkey> Geistanon, yeah, I know, but you get my point.
<kostkon> noir, try nero, its demo, at least
<Geistanon> greezmunkey~ ebay is a good choice as well
<jesuslololol> dl is taking too long
<noir> kostkon: nero has a linux version?
<Concretesledge> Metallica - The Unforgiven
<kostkon> noir, yeap, and a very good one
<Geistanon> greezmunkey~ newegg has your 4g for 8 dollars, but i imagine you can do better than that even on ebay
<noir> kostkon: also I hate demos
<kostkon> noir, lol ok then
<nvme> anyone know what this error means " Failure trying to run: chroot /home/USERNAME/Documents/chromiumos/chroot mount -t proc proc /proc" ?
<noir> kostkon: lol thanks anyway though :D
<kostkon> noir, :)
<Geistanon> noir~ a majority of the work youre looking at can be done through the CLI, you know this yes?
<jasonmchristos> Jordan_U: see pm please
<Jordan_U> !pm | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jasonmchristos> Jordan_U: please see pm its off topic
<noir> Geistanon: wait like what work? ripping CDs? Sure. As a rule I've never burned CDs from the command line though.
<bandreas01> piye....
<oddhyena> hi
<losha> noir: nothing to it: cdrecord -v -tao speed=20 dev=/dev/cdrom -eject -pad driveropts=burnfree -audio *.wav
<jesuslololol> greezmonkey, its a half hour drive to get that 4gig card
<`Immortal`> hi all
<Geistanon> noir~ http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<jesuslololol> so it makes it about 20$
<jesuslololol> :D
<`Immortal`> i need help with Upgrading my Dist from 9.04 to 9.10
<`Immortal`> from a CD
<Sa[i]nT> I am lovin' this upgrade.
<oddhyena> does anyone know of any program other than kino that will output video through the raw1394 camcorder?
<noir> losha, Geistanon: I probably should. I'm a big believer in the commandline :)
<greezmunkey> losha, -tao, is that related to disk at once?
<oddhyena> track at once
<oxeimon> does anyone here play civilization 4?
<oxeimon> or know of a channel for it?
<greezmunkey> okay, thanks
<`Immortal`> shouldn't Ubuntu prompt me to upgrade when i insert the 9.10 disk?
<Geistanon> noir~ it makes life so nice
<greezmunkey> jesuslololol, create a shared folder on the winbox, then use your file system tools to attach to it, much easier!
<noir> sudo umount /dev/loop0
<kostkon> `Immortal`, you can only upgrade using the alternate cd. which one do you have?
<`Immortal`> Hmm
<`Immortal`> not sure kostkon
<kostkon> `Immortal`, the live or the alternate one?
<kostkon> `Immortal`, ok
<`Immortal`> how would i know the diff. ?
<Flannel> `Immortal`: What do you see when you view the disc contents?
<kostkon> `Immortal`, eh, check the cd's label
<Jordan_U> `Immortal`: You can only upgrade via the dvd or the alternet CD
<smok> hello
<Flannel> `Immortal`: Do you see wubi.exe on there?
<`Immortal`> kostkon:  it says Ubuntu 9.10 i386
<`Immortal`> yeah wubi is there...
<Flannel> `Immortal`: that's the desktop CD
<`Immortal`> ahh
<kostkon> `Immortal`, then it seems you have the live cd. you can't upgrade with that
<`Immortal`> :/
<`Immortal`> bummer
<`Immortal`> I'm on a limited b/w plan
<jesuslololol> sigh
<jesuslololol> i wish programs
<`Immortal`> and clean install would be painful
<`Immortal`> as i have lot of apps installed
<huston> can someone tell me how to go about changing the appearance of the login screen?
<Flannel> `Immortal`: ping your LoCo, see if they can get you an alternate CD
<jesuslololol> i wish programs would just naturally work for linux :(
<Jordan_U> `Immortal`: Many ISP's have their own servers you can download ubuntu from ( and mirror repositories sometimes also ) without it "counting"
<greezmunkey> is it possible to run the cd integrity checker on a burned .iso without booting it?
<oddhyena> jesuslololol, they do
<jesuslololol> none of that wine crap -.-
<`Immortal`> any idea how many MB an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 takes?
<Jordan_U> !hd5 | greezmunkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd5
<Jordan_U> !md5 | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<oddhyena> jesuslololol, oh, windows, sorry
<jesuslololol> what?
<oddhyena> I thought you meant linux applications
<powertool08> lol
<jesuslololol> oh no
<`Immortal`> If i Upgrade via web well i get an estimate size?
<jesuslololol> those work perfectly
<`Immortal`> and can i cancel mid-way?
<powertool08> Man, I just wish all my favorite linux programs would just work in windows :P
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, been all the way down that road last night. I checked the md5sum of a burned cd, consistantly got errors, so I finally decided to boot it. I ran the "checker" and it came back clean???
<jesuslololol> i must say though
<Flannel> `Immortal`: I haven't done it in a while, but I believe so, yes.
<oddhyena> i wonder if it would be a legal issue to implement directX into linux rather than converting it to opengl
<kostkon> `Immortal`, you can a estimated size yes. you can pause the download and continue it some other time.
<jesuslololol> it is faster to transfer files
<jesuslololol> on windows
<kostkon> you can get*
<jesuslololol> though
<`Immortal`> ok i guess thats my best bet
<Flannel> `Immortal`: But /join #ubuntu-in and see if there's someone in your area who might be able to give you an alternate CD
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: Are you sure checked it against the right md5?
<`Immortal`> ok , thanks for all the help guys
<`Immortal`> Flannel: & kostkon really appreciate it
<huston> immortal it doesn't take much. just update from an alternate install cd/dvd
<Jordan_U> `Immortal`: DVD if possible since all of the other apps you have installed will need to be upgraded too ( the DVD includes main )
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, like I said, I want all the way down that road. I understand how it works, let's say. I think the issue is that dd is a bit finniky when reading the data into md5sum.
<smok> this is the end
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: You don't need dd, just run md5sum on the device directly
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, I am on a laptop, and was bouncing all over compiz at the time. Direct to md5sum, like md5sum /edv/cdrom, been there...
<losha> greezmunkey: I've never found it so. I think you may have hardware issues (flaky reader/disk). On a properly burned disk, I expect to be able to get the correct md5sum no matter how many times I check it..
<huston> so any1 know how to change appearance of login screen?
<jesuslololol> rawr
<Jordan_U> `Immortal`: And you should really check to see if you can get it from your ISP for free ( their biggest cost is often paying other ISPs they route traffic to / from so they really want things to stay within their network )
<jesuslololol> huston, system > administration > login window
<oddhyena> ummm, there's no appearance options there
<`Immortal`> will try that too
<`Immortal`> thanks
<alabd> good day everyone , how chmod symblinks ?
<alabd> sudo chmod 777 /home/alabd/src/pam_keyring-0.0.8/config.guess
<alabd> chmod: cannot operate on dangling symlink `/home/alabd/src/pam_keyring-0.0.8/config.guess'
<jesuslololol> yeah there is
<jesuslololol> in login window
<jesuslololol> check yourself
<oddhyena> in 9.10?
<jesuslololol> oo
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: What is the md5 you get?
<jesuslololol> idk what version i am
<jesuslololol> i think im still 9.04
<huston> it isn't there in 9.10
<losha> alabd: that symlink doesn't point anywhere, so there's nothing to chmod...
<jayjay__> jesus,for 9.1http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Change_USplash_Boot_Screen, for 9.04 http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-change-appearance-of-login.html
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: Did you see my last question?
<infidel2> if i want to install a .tar.gz for a php extension, what directory should it be unpacked to?
<happyaron> when I run ssh in a terminal for connecting to sever, the seahorse dialog window doesn't show up, a line asking for password in terminal showed instead. I would like to use seahorse again, how can I achieve this? I am using byobu
<oddhyena> how can I get different cursors for my arrow poinget?
<agusj> is there anyone use wine for game?
<oddhyena> yes
<oddhyena> agusj, I do!!!
<agusj> I want to play game such as PES2009, can i use wine
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, I can't give you that right now, I'm trying out K3B to see if I liek it better than the other three I dl'd last night :)
<oddhyena> agusj, you can try and see if it works
<oddhyena> i'm installing a game for wine right now actually :P
<agusj> is there any custom configuration for graphic card driver
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, if you are still here when it's done I'll share it :)
<Dallas> Is there a way to see why my synaptic is locked up? I've had the little round waiting cursor for about 5 minutes.
<haileywood> exit
<zaoul> what can I put in PS1 that will signify I am root su, or root, su - ?
<agusj> or can I install directX 9c on wine
<zaoul> Dallas: you prob have a dialog window below other windows
<Dallas> zaoul: I can't minimize anything or click anything. System must be locked up
<Dallas> mouse still moves.
<powertool08> Dallas: if the mouse moves its not locked up.
<zaoul> can you alt+tab?
<greezmunkey> Dallas, lower left, click the desktop icon...
<Dallas> nop3
<Dallas> nothing.
<stevr1it> hello. i need help,  I have installed karmic and if I use the video option normal everythign is ok, but if it slect the option "no effects" i cannot seee the frames of the fiels, and it si impoossible to use properly nautilus.
<Jordan_U> Dallas: You can probably use ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal, and if nothing else works use sysrq ( do NOT just pull the plug )
<powertool08> Dallas: can you open a terminal vi alt+f2 or through the menus?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Dallas
<ubottu> Dallas: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Dallas> ctrl+alt+f1 nothing or alt+f2
<Dallas> now how the hell do you type that while holding those?
<Dallas> lol
<powertool08> Dallas: Didn't catch your version and I know its not in newer ones, but try ctrl+alt+bksp to restart X
<zamba> i have this very annoying problem with ubuntu karmic, where when i click on a terminal, directly inside it, it's interpreted as a double-click.. so my copy buffer is emptied
<Dallas> crtl+alt+backspace nothing. it's 9.04
<powertool08> Dallas: Its not so hard, I can do it on my laptop and I have to hold the fn key to get printscreen key to work
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U, I have to say K3B has a nice interface, I'll see how well it works...
<Dallas> down+alt+prnt screen REISUB does nothing
<Jordan_U> Dallas: Does your mouse still move?
<Dallas> o it did. holding down the function key with all that sure ass hell restarted it
<Dallas> but, I don't think it shut down.
<Dallas> just bam, it was booting.
<greezmunkey> powertool08 has three thumbs and an extra pinkie... :)
<owen1> i can't access the options in skype on koala. any clues?
<mrec> hi, can someone do me a favour with ubuntu karmic and load the uinput module? with ubuntu 9.04modprobe uinput created /dev/input/uinput but I heard people are complaining about 9.10 that it does not create /dev/input/uinput??
<Dallas> lol. I can't believe I did that. Wish I had a picture I'm sure it looked funny with my hand spread all over this netbook
<powertool08> greezmunkey: ha! Sure would make things easier, or much much harder.
<owen1> anyone got issues with skype v2 for karmic?
<Dallas> So, if it did a hard reboot do I need to do a disk check or something?
<greezmunkey> powertool08, I was envisioning that after I posted it, I got confused jsut thinking about it.
<strongsoul> help | i updated to ubuntu 9.10 recently, and from then on the behaviour of it when i close my laptop screen changed, it disconnects internet and locks the display
<strongsoul> how can i avoid this /.
<strongsoul> ?
<strongsoul> i want it to lock the screen but the programs running behind
<strongsoul> so that when the user opens the screen and logs in again the download that he has setup before learving is sitll progressing or complete
<alabd> Good day everyone , email is like user@live.com and it is hotmail account how to login with it in ubutnu?
<strongsoul> and not stopped because of this behaviour of ubuntu 9.10
<strongsoul> help
<Jordan_U> strongsoul: System > Preferences > Power Management
<DrIshaiMD> im trying out 9.10 for the first time, I loaded the proprietary driver for my broadcom b43 wireless card, however the device doesn't seem to be showing up in my network manager
<Dallas> It's locked up like that twice today now. the mouse will still move, but you can't click on anything and nothing seems to be doing anything.
<owen1> when i try to open 'options' in skype it stuck to my panel but i can't open it. any ideas?
<DrIshaiMD> how do I go about activating my wireless device?
<Jordan_U> DrIshaiMD: Try System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<greezmunkey> i'm burning an iso with track at once, me thinks I'm gonna have another coaster...
<strongsoul> Jordan_U, There is nothing called prefrences in System menu, i forgot to tell am using xubuntu
<DrIshaiMD> Jordan_U, I did, according to that, the driver is activated and ready for use
<Jordan_U> DrIshaiMD: What driver?
<DrIshaiMD> Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<DrIshaiMD> never mind I got it
<Jordan_U> DrIshaiMD: Is there also another option for the broadcom STA driver? If so try it instead of b43
<DrIshaiMD> I had to unload and reload the b43 module
<alabd> Good day everyone , email is like user@live.com and it is hotmail account how to login it with pidgin ?
<strongsoul> Jordan_U, i changed  the laptop lid closed behaviour to none even then it is locking down
<Besogon> Someone tell me what language it is http://grub.enbug.org/OptionsDeGrub?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<strongsoul> Jordan_U, its not a normall lockdown, where i press some key and it asks for password and i can enter after that authentication
<strongsoul> it sleeps
<strongsoul> :(
<strongsoul> so i need to press the power button to get that locked login screen
<DrIshaiMD> wow, ubuntu 9.10 even enabled glx on my onboard ati x200 and I didnt have to DO anything
<SandGorgon> guys.. I'm trying to create a build script for a package - why are man pages separated into directories like man1, man2, man3 ?
<DrIshaiMD> thats amusing
<Jordan_U> SandGorgon: Different sections, for instance stat is both a binary ( man 1 stat ) and a system call ( man 2 stat )
<strongsoul> OMG, this sucks
<DrIshaiMD> wow - great friggin job on 9.10. Truly impressive
<strongsoul> i changed all options to NONE,
<oddhyena> I'm wanting to install windows on my 500gb hard disk but the CD that installs windows only wants to install to the first partition of the hard disk, and I don't want it to, is it possible for me to install windows, copy the windows partition to an external hard disk, and then install ubuntu and put the windows partition back and resize to fit?
<strongsoul> and even now when i close the lid of laptop it goes to suspend
<strongsoul> is this a bug or what ?
<infidel2> what part of ubuntu lets you press winkey+mouse wheel to zoom in on anything in gnome?
<Dallas> strongsoul: are there settings for it in your bios?
<strongsoul> Dallas, no idea
<strongsoul> havent played with it
<Jordan_U> oddhyena: ##windows might be a better channel for that question
<SandGorgon> oddhyena, which version of win ?
<Dallas> Strongsoul: I'd check there
<strongsoul> Dallas, before upgrade this is not how it behaved
<strongsoul> will upgrade change bios setting also ?
<SandGorgon> Jordan_U, I have a source package which has man pages zipped up as something.8.gz - does that mean I have to install it to man8 directory ?
<Dallas> strongoul: I don't think so. I've seen stranger things though ; )
<strongsoul> Dallas, :(
<corey_> where can I download the latest version of Beryl?
<strongsoul> its going to sleep mode when i close my laptop lid
<strongsoul> grrrrr, making me mad
<drink_sti> i know i have amd64 but when i go to install it says i have i686. i tried running in a virtual machine. was that my problem?
<Dallas> Is there a chance that I broke something with that hard reboot? is there a way to check?
<Jordan_U> SandGorgon: If they are sustem administration commands then yes
<DrIshaiMD> strongsoul, I just tried it, my lappy goes to sleep when I close it, but then I couldn't wake it back up
<Jordan_U> SandGorgon: man man
<Dallas> I think 686 is the 64 bit.
<Dallas> amd
<infidel2> drink_sti did you turn on your hardware virtualization in the bios
<strongsoul> DrIshaiMD, what you couldnt wake it back up ! ?
<strongsoul> when i press the power button it wakes up
<strongsoul> and gives me that screen locking authentication box
<strongsoul> which is all fine
<corey_> Whats the current version of beryl? and where can I get it?
<strongsoul> but it shouldn cut down internet
<strongsoul> which makes me go mad
<chiques> how do I find out what id my modem has e.g. ttyxxx?
<oddhyena> is it possible to copy a ubuntu partition to a file and then replace it and make it boot?
<Dallas> strongsoul: that's odd. this netbook I'm working on doesn't do anything when I close the lid
<drink_sti> infidel2: no i didnot.
<drink_sti> will try and brb
<strongsoul> Dallas, is it something to do with XFCE ?
<chelz> anyone know what's up with  http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<alabd> can anyone login with hotmail account now as messenger with pidgin ?
<strongsoul> this SUCKSSSSSSS
<strongsoul> alabd, nope error
<Dallas> strongsoul: I really don't know alot about linux. I just know that some laptops have power saving function menu's in the bios. and if you've already changed the settings in OS that would be the next place I'd check.
<Madpilot> strongsoul, have you tried #xubuntu for xfce issues?
<corey_> no one knows?
<drink_sti> infidel2: it says enable PEA/nx. is that what i want?
<ActionParsnip> corey_: sup?
<Madpilot> corey, isn't beryl now merged back into compiz?
<alabd> strongsoul: thanks so you have problem also with pidgin would you tell have you set useranem with @hotmail.com or not ?
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: it is
<corey_> sorry im newish to linux lol, i have no idea.. whats compiz?
<oddhyena> deliciously malicious
<ActionParsnip> corey_: compiz gives yuo the cube desktop and wobbly windows that everyonegets excited about the first time they see it
<corey_> lol
<corey_> yeah I just thought it looked cool, id imagine it wouldnt be as cool after the first few times lol
<ActionParsnip> alabd: my username for msn in carrier (a fork of pidgin) doesnt have the domain of my email address on (doesn't have @googlemail.com) only my username
<ActionParsnip> corey_: some people find functionality, personally I got real sick of it real quick and went back to LXDE
<Madpilot> corey_, if you're already running Ubuntu, all the recent releases are using compiz by default, but have the burning windows and other really shiny stuff disabled (thankfully...)
<alabd> ActionParsnip: MSN and @googlemail.com
<corey_> hmm, so if I just installed ubuntu 9.10 then i already have compiz?
<ActionParsnip> alabd: yeah, i enabled my account as an msn passport
<brianherman> how do i get my window menu back on ubuntu
<brianherman> i cant close windows
<Madpilot> corey_, you do. Right-click on the desktop, choose "Change Background" then look at the Visual Effects tab
<grendal-prime> grrrr this is making me crazy.  I want glest on my dell mini.  The glest-data package is availale but no glest package?
<alabd> ActionParsnip:  my humble email is USER@live.com strongsoul
<ActionParsnip> alabd: tbh, it takes seconds to try one way, then the other
<corey_> okay thanks. i appreacite it
<corey_> appreciate*
<Madpilot> ubottu, compiz | corey_
<ActionParsnip> brianherman: you mean the list of windows running and minimised?
<ubottu> corey_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<wingzero> hi all
<brianherman> ActionParsnip: no the window decorations
<ActionParsnip> corey_: you must have 3d accelleration to get it running too
<brianherman> actionparsnip: like the close button on every window
<ActionParsnip> brianherman: you lost them when you started compiz right
<corey_> yeah, it works
<DrIshaiMD> ok so if the radeon driver WORKS for my system, will I get better performance if I try out the proprietary ATI driver?
<brianherman> ActionParsnip: well i wanted to see what the ubuntu netbook remix xwas like
<wingzero> question, i just installed ubuntu on my new computer but i mounted my 2nd hd to a wron location, how do i change the location? i mounted it to /home/video, while it sould have been /home/username/video
<brianherman> actionparsnip: and i apt-get the package
<DrIshaiMD> does ATI even MAKE a proprietary linux driver anymore?
<dayo> how do i lock the account of a user on an nfs server? i'm using openldap to authenticate them.
<drink_sti> i cant get ubuntu to run in a vm.
<ActionParsnip> brianherman: run ccsm    theres a setting in there for windows decorators, or you can run emerald if you want to gloss them up
<alabd> strongsoul: is your email this kind USER@live.com ?
<strongsoul> alabd, hotmail.com
<ActionParsnip> brianherman: i installed that the other day and emerald was installed (weird), try pressing alt+f2   and running     emerald --replace
<drink_sti> it now tells me fatal error no mounted device... what the heck am i doing wrong?
<brianherman> actionparsnip: i ddint install emerald
<ActionParsnip> brianherman: i believe its part of UNR
<brianherman> ohok
<wingzero> question, i just installed ubuntu on my new computer but i mounted my 2nd hd to a wron location, how do i change the location? i mounted it to /home/video, while it sould have been /home/username/video
<suigeneris> I just realized that videos on facebook don't play to their full length when on ubuntu. anyone can tell me how I can fix that?
<ActionParsnip> brianherman: you should also check in ccsm as there is a setting there for windows decorators too
<Dallas> Is there a way to turn increase volume besides the obvious?
<alabd> ActionParsnip: what is your msn server address ?
<powertool08> Dallas: What's the obvious? alsamixer?
<Dallas> the volume slider
<manitu> hi, got a laptop with ubuntu, if i start there is the normal loading screen and then i come to textmode and there is written ata1.00: status: { DRDY } with some other messages of ata1.00 over and over again
<Dallas> does alsamixer adjust the system volume?
<powertool08> Dallas: try alsamixer in a terminal
<manitu> what could it be? read that it can be the harddisk, but how it boots that far then?
<Madpilot> Dallas, right-click on the volume applet, choose Sound Prefs, and have a look thru the tabs there
<powertool08> Dallas: It adjust lots of aspects, main and pcm are the typical ones, but you can adjust bass/treble, fade/balance
<ActionParsnip> alabd: messenger.hotmail.com
<ActionParsnip> alabd: sorry, its FULL email address in the username
<switchgirl> anyone in Cockermouth, UK?
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: Leeds, UK here
<drink_sti> can i install this on a virtual machine? or do i just run option 1?
<switchgirl> ActionParsnip, you ok? floods are REALLY bad in the lake district
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: yeah its een crazy, but a little offtopic for here
<alabd> anyone can login with hotmail/live account as messenger ?
<Dallas> k. So it's all the way up in alsamixer
<drink_sti> can i install this on a virtual machine? or do i just run option 1?
<Dallas> and in prefs it just shows what menus you can enable if you click on the icon
<quentusrex> How do I test a cron script?
<quentusrex> it doesn't seem to be running
<gheddy_zarc> when trying to enable sharing of folders by installing the "sharing" software packages to share I get the error "unable to install due to broken packages" ? using 9.04 any ideas to try ? do I neeed to go 9.10 ?
<quentusrex> it script runs as roon just fine, but it doesn't seem to work from cron
<brianherman> actionparsnip: that didnt work
<brianherman> actionparsnip: ill just use kde
<ActionParsnip> brianherman: i'd ask in #compiz if folks are awake, its a compiz problem (no suprises there)
<manitu> could someone please help me? my ubuntu laptop does not start, because of  ata1.00: status: { DRDY }
<powertool08> manitu: Maybe a fsck would fix it (I don't know for sure)
<nikre> i want to reach the X interface of a remote server, when I do startx, I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/323115/
<nikre> anything I can do_
<nikre> ?
<ActionParsnip> manitu: make sure the HDD connectors are in good and solid, you could boot with some boot options to maybe get around it. I'd download the drive manufacturers tool to test the disk. Did you MD5 test the ISO you burned to make the CD?
<powertool08> nikre: Follow the directions you're given. Run ps aux | grep xorg (tells you if X is running) and paste the output.
<ActionParsnip> nikre: your system already has an X server running, you will need to make a virtual X server to run off of somehow (ive heard of it done buy i've not done it)
<nikre> powertool08 there's nothing returned from ps command
<nikre> (only itself)
<powertool08> nikre: Also, it might be easier to vnc or something unless you absolutely need the X server to be remote.
<gheddy_zarc> anyone know the server for !mint irc ?
<manitu> ActionParsnip, ubuntu is installed and boots from the hdd by grub.. and after a time it stopped working and i geht the DRDY ERR and a ata1.00 error: { UNC }
<manitu> *get
<haddock> Hey, Im wondering is there any package for SLiM (simple login manager) in Ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> when I'm running md5sum /dev/cdrom , should I see output as it goes through the disk?
<TeamColtra> Okay I have been googling and racking my brain on this all day... It is finally time to ask for assistance. My machine fails to boot (kernal panic) and I am trying to fix it... I have put the alt install disk in to do the fix mode... but once I drop into shell... I am lost at what I should do
<ActionParsnip> manitu: i see, try some boot options and definately check the drive. It doesnt sound healthy. Also check the data/power connectors to the drive are in good
<TeamColtra> I tried the FSCK but there seems to be no /dev/discs option
<greezmunkey> All I get back is: md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Input/output error
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: no, it only outputs when done
<SzArAk> hi
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: you dont really md5 a cd like that, are you checking a burned ubuntu disk?
<powertool08> nikre: check to see if the /tmp/.X0-lock is there, if so, rm /temp/.X0-lock, try again.
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, yes, please advise!
<manitu> ActionParsnip, problem is, that it is a notebook.. does i need to start from a live cd or what i should do?
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: boot to the CD, select language then read the screen, there is an option to verify the CD there
<SzArAk> how can i verify the amount of ram on my graphics card? lspci shows 64MB wich seems way to much. i expected to have 2, or 8MB. here is the output of lspci -vv http://wklej.org/id/210748/
<poyntz> How do you install "transkode" on Ubuntu Karmic Koala. I'm getting this error when I try to install it from source: "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed"
<ActionParsnip> manitu: connectors should be ok then, try bootoptions and manufacturers test
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, I gotcha on that...Is there any way to run that w/o booting the CD rom?
<drink_sti> i get this "FATAL: no bootable medium found. system halted"  any body have anything on this problem?
<poyntz> is there are prefix you could give me that would do the trick? can I disable headers? what should I do?
<nikre> powertool08 I get this error when trying to run vnc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/323118/
<nikre> any idea?
<powertool08> poyntz: You are probably missing a ton of KDE libraries/dependencies since you are running Ubuntu, not Kubuntu.
<poyntz> powertool08: I figured that because it's a script for Amarok, which works fine on Ubuntu, that it would work as well :/
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: the bootoptions can e added to grub using the   e  button to edit the entry for this boot only
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: sorry, crossed wires
<powertool08> nikre: Did you remove the lock file and successfully start X?
<poyntz> powertool08: also, my comp is 4 years old. Not sure if it's tailored to the KDE environment
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: no, you need to boot to the CD to run the tool
<DrIshaiMD> where is xorg.conf ?!??!
<userfriendly> g'day
<DrIshaiMD> or at least it's equivalent in 9.10
<powertool08> poyntz: KDE is much older than your computer :)
<userfriendly> /etc/X11
<ActionParsnip> DrIshaiMD: karmic doesnt have one by default, if you add one it will be used
<aperson> DrIshaiMD,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikre> powertool08, sudo ls /tmp/*lock > ls: cannot access /tmp/*lock: No such file or directory
<poyntz> powertool08: I don't doubt that. but the latest versions would run slow, no?
<drink_sti> i get this "FATAL: no bootable medium found. system halted"  any body have anything on this problem?
<poyntz> powertool08: or at least, slower than gnome
<DrIshaiMD> how does it get its settings by default?
<ActionParsnip> drink_sti: did you md5 test the image?
<userfriendly> speaking of xorg.conf, why does the desktop on my third monitor extend to 1680x1680 when it's supposed to be 1680x1050...?
<drink_sti> i got it right from the ubuntu dite
<drink_sti> *site
<ActionParsnip> DrIshaiMD: it uses HAL and other autodetect things to detect whats going on, if it gets it wrong you will need an xorg.conf file to tell it
<timewriter> hi
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, that's cool. I spent way too much time on that md5sum stuff last night getting errors, only to boot the CD, which verified fine!
<powertool08> poyntz: KDE4, maybe, I thought KDE 3.5 was pretty good and I'm on a single core Athlon XP 2800+. I use XFCE and its good enough.
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, I apprieciate you jumping in!
<greezmunkey> s/ni/in
<ActionParsnip> drink_sti: means nothing, the data can be garbaged in transit from server to your PC, doesnt matter where its from, so long as the MD5 matches
<SzArAk> how can i verify the amount of ram on my graphics card? lspci shows 64MB wich seems way to much. i expected to have 2, or 8MB. here is the output of lspci -vv http://wklej.org/id/210748/
<DrIshaiMD> how would i go about changing which module to use without an xorg.conf? I want to try out fglrx
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: cool, thats what counts
<ActionParsnip> DrIshaiMD: if you install it, it will be used
<poyntz> powertool08: I'm dual-booting xfce/gnome. never really had the guts to use kde :P. but the thing is, half these scripts demand it
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, exactly...now I have 5 or 6 good install disks too!
<powertool08> nikre: try without the *, use the file given in the previous error statement.
<drink_sti> actionparsnip: it loaded fine then told me something about my processor not being amd64 then i reload it and it tells me no bootable medium.
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: groovy, sounds like your hardware needs extra kernel options or is failing
<aperson> does anyone else experience this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/483456
<ActionParsnip> drink_sti: you cant load a 64bit system on a 32bit cpu, if you are using vm ware and your system doesnt have the right functionality, you cannot run 64bit guets
<DrIshaiMD> ok, is there a new key combination to kill X11? Ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't seem to work anymore
<ActionParsnip> *guests
<poyntz> powertool08: my problem is more the fact that I can't transfer flac files to my iPod (through research I've learned that iPod's don't except flac files). If I want to transfer files over, I need some sort of transcoder :/
<ActionParsnip> DrIshaiMD: alt + k + printscreen
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, could be. This desktop was installed onto a WinXP install, it's a wubi thing.
<drink_sti> actionparsnip: it says something about the kernel not being correct. and my system is an amd 64
<powertool08> poyntz: I'd look into mencoder
<ActionParsnip> drink_sti: sounds like a bad disk to me, did you run the CD verifier?
<drink_sti> i am using a virtual disk
<TeamColtra> My machine fails to boot (kernal panic) and I am trying to fix it... I have put the alt install disk in to do the fix mode... but once I drop into shell... I am lost at what I should do
<TeamColtra> I tried the FSCK but there seems to be no /dev/discs option
<timewriter> anyone uses 9.10 ?
<poyntz> powertool08: I wouldn't have a clue how to use that (it runs through bash, yeah?). also does it allow me to transcode multiple files at once?
<aperson> timewriter, give this is the ubuntu support channel, it's safe to assume ues
<DrIshaiMD> hmph im on a laptop, that doesn't appear to work
<aperson> yes*
<hassanakevazir> poyntz, take a look at rockbox, if your ipod is supported, it can playback anything, IIRC also flac
<timewriter> aperson , thanks , should i upgrade from LTS ?
<ActionParsnip> drink_sti: then I recommend you MD5 test the ISO, seems your CPU doesnt support virtualisation with 64bit guests so you will need to check that (you may have to enable an option in your BIOS) or you will have to run 32bit guests
<poyntz> hassanakevazir: its an iPod shuffle, if that means anything
<powertool08> poyntz: Yes its command line, but may have a gui frontend available, and I'm sure its not too difficult if you find a good guide with examples on google.
<aperson> timewriter, personally, I did a clean install and restored my backups
<timewriter> i mean , install the new version
<timewriter> clean install ofc
<ActionParsnip> drink_sti: not all 64bit CPUs will allow 64bit guest virtualisation
<CppIsWeird> i just plugged in an sata card and i dont see the drives connected to it at all, not even in dmesg. how do i see if the card is being picked up?
<poyntz> powertool08: just it's going to take me a while to transcode individual files one at a time :P
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, I see that you are getting slammed right now, but during the install does it scann hardware, and offer appropriate drivers, settings, etc. OR, should I plan to make menuconfig after I'm done?
<drink_sti> i am using sun virtualbox. does that have anything to do with it?
<powertool08> poyntz: So start multiple instances?
<poyntz> powertool08: especially say if there's about 4 GB of media
<greezmunkey> s/scann/scan
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: most is detected for you, you may need extra boot options, or to add modules in the LiveCD to get things rolling
<hassanakevazir> poyntz, ah, no then, it won't be able to playback flac
<aperson> timewriter, I like 9.10 if that counts for anything
<timewriter> thanks
<powertool08> poyntz: GNU/screen would be nice for checking in on them without leaving a bunch of windows open.
<timewriter> im gonna grab it then
<poyntz> powertool08: then the cpu would unsafely be randomly allocating process time, no? what if the program isn't designed to handle these random shuffles. especially with so much processing power going toward transcoding such a high number of files?
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: but you can use wubi if you like. It does run. I personally dislike the idea so avoid it
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, I think it will be fine, I have another HDD to do a dry run on for this laptop, the worst that'll happen is I'll have to put this HDD back in!
<TeamColtra> Let me ask this way... is there a way to just force a FSCK of the entire system?
<DrIshaiMD> ActionParsnip, alt+k+printscrn doesnt work, just asks me to cave screenshot
<powertool08> poyntz: I dunno, I don't transcode files so I couldn't say for sure.
<poyntz> powertool08: no worries. thanks anyhow. i'll keep it on my mind
<ActionParsnip> DrIshaiMD: press the printscreen last
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, I agree, I plan to dump it and reformat/reinstall I just wanted to make it as easy as possible. I have up to date aptoncd's burned and tested, and backed up my home dir as well.
<DrIshaiMD> action, I did!
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: nice, if you make a seperate partition for home you will have fewer isses with reinstall
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, I absolutely agree, and plan to do so!
<ActionParsnip> DrIshaiMD: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<ActionParsnip> DrIshaiMD: simple websearch and bam, useful guie
<powertool08> DrIshaiMD: if you are on a laptop you may need to push <Fn> to get the printscreen key to work right.
<DrIshaiMD> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<poyntz> i'm amazed so many apps seem to be available for KDE but not gnome... what's with that?
<powertool08> poyntz: KDE > gnome :D
<DrIshaiMD> ooooh looks like fglrx is a no go
<DrIshaiMD> thats a bummer
<CppIsWeird> i just plugged in an sata card and i dont see the drives connected to it at all, not even in dmesg. how do i see if the card is being picked up?
<poyntz> powertool08: so why are you using xfce and gnome then? :P
<powertool08> poyntz: I don't use gnome. I use xfce because I don't like KDE4 and 3.5 is outdated now.
<ActionParsnip> CppIsWeird: sudo fdisk -l     will show you the drives and partitions
<oddhyena> i don't like kde
<oddhyena> it's too konfusing
<greezmunkey> laggg
<poyntz> powertool08: ahh k. so you prefer both xfce and kde to gnome?
<CppIsWeird> poyntz, thats how i know i don't see the drives. ;)
<DrIshaiMD> ok all thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> CppIsWeird: if you dont see any, run:   dmesg | less      to see whats detected at bootup, you may need to run: lspci    to see what the card is, you may need extra packages or even compile a kernel module for the card to work
<TeamColtra> Okay I tried rebooting it again... the first error is /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries /lib/libc.so.6: invalid ELF header ten Failure: apArmor profiles filaed to load then /sbin/init: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libpthread.so0: invalid ELF header then goes into Kernal Panic
<poyntz> CppIsWeird: you'll have to explain that one to me
<powertool08> poyntz: Yes, although I may start to like gnome more since I don't like KDE4. I also have used LXDE and Enlightenment. XFCE is the best blend though.
<powertool08> poyntz: I don't like all the bloat that comes with KDE/gnome, yet I usually still end up with the libraries due to a few favorite programs which require them.
<poyntz> powertool08: xubuntu I'm guessing? I've never tried xubuntu, but DreamLinux is nice. I've stopped using it temporarily because I have to issue the command startx every time I want to go from the console to the GUI :/
<poyntz> powertool08: Amarok seems like an awesome player. Couldn't go back to Mplayer now I'm enjoying it so much :P
<powertool08> poyntz: I'm actually on Sidux now, its based on Debian Sid.
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: you can install xubuntu-desktop    or xfce4   and you will get the equivelant of xubuntu
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: same with KDE?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I don't see the point tho, because I've already got once xfce OS
<CppIsWeird> ActionParsnip: i don't even see the card in lspci, does this mean its dead or something?
<powertool08> poyntz: I use mpd as my music player, and ncmpc as the client front end. I think sonata is a gui front end for it.
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: and I like gnome :P
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: not sure on the base kde package but you can install kubuntu-desktop and it will be the same
<dryg> huzzah for gnome
<ActionParsnip> CppIsWeird: read    dmesg | less    through, see what it says
<Trezker> the only thing I don't like about gnome is the memory leaking in gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i like LXDE
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I'm a little lost. If it's that easy, why is Kubuntu Karmic Koala not out yet?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: it is: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release
<poyntz> lol. whoops :P
<powertool08> poyntz: The internets are offended by its initials :P
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i use ulite, then throw lxde on it. Works great
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: What is ulite?
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: installs a very minimal system, check it out
<karbo> what the f is up with all these file transfers coming from the ubuntu channels lately?
<manitu> SultansElephant, ??????
<Trezker> karbo, script kiddies
<poyntz> ActionParsnip powertool08 : I'm guessing these players have iPod support, allow playlists, have nice GUI front ends, do the prev/next track, pause, stop, etc.
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: Is it an Ubuntu specific thing?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: no idea, ipods are garbage
<oddhyena> manitu, did you get something from SultansElephant too?
 * powertool08 Doesn't have an ipod
<karbo> well can someone gimme their address so I can go and become their new daddy?
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: its an ubuntu based thing
<karbo> bloddy morons
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: it's the only media player I have tho, and i cbfed buying another when it works fine :P
<ActionParsnip> karbo: check the IP of the connection ;)
<timewriter> i like gnomes too
<timewriter> and dwarves
<ubuntujenkins> oddhyena i go it to
<oddhyena> ubuntujenkins, what?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: but yeh, I try to pass on Mac's and their proprietory lock-ins
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: theres gtkpod, bansee and amarok which support ipod. I'm sure others will too.
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | poyntz
<ubottu> poyntz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I love archlinux's net install. It gives you a minimal install that is completely up to date because it grabs all the files from repo's instead of the cd. Is it similar to that?
<nikre> powertool08, this is the error after I remove /tmp/X.. lock file. http://pastebin.com/m655be828
<manitu> oddhyena, dcc chat
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I'm using Amarok
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I didn't like gtkpod
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: should do it for you
<ubuntujenkins> the thing from sultanselephant didn't except it though
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: the only annoying thing about it is that it doesn't transcode. actually there's more wrong with it than that, but that's a start
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: and I have flac files which wont play on iPod
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: pretty much, you install ulite from CD, then they have provided a script to set things up nice, you can then install whatever desktop you like, I use LXDE because its small
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: what's kubuntu weight wise?
<lightpriest> ActionParsnip: you should get extra "ubuntu stars", I always see you here - helping ppl ;)
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: Sounds great, I'll have to remember it next time I install Ubuntu.
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: sorry, i mean kubuntu-desktop
<agusj> how to configure joystick
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: you have a device which is made to primarilty only talk to itunes which only runs on windows or mac so you are pretty screwed
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: some people even run a virtualbox with windows because their ipods suck so bad
<lightpriest> heh
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest: thanks :)
<lightpriest> a friend of mine had no choice (he has windows on a virtualbox for his iphone)
<nmudgal> i  use squid proxy server & has put proxy in the appropriate file but still error http://fpaste.org/w1S0/
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: yeh. i think it gets worse with the newer versions. i deliverately picked the shuffle to give the linux engineers time to work it out
<kwork> ActionParsnip,  you can change the software on ipod
<SultansElephant> my bad
<kwork> ActionParsnip,  and by that get it linux compatible
<ActionParsnip> !rockbox | kwork
<ubottu> kwork: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<SultansElephant> it was my irc client
<oddhyena> the iphone is it's own OS with it's own filesystem, it has a server that itunes talks to
<fra> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nmudgal> i  use squid proxy server & has put proxy in the appropriate file but still error http://fpaste.org/w1S0/
<SultansElephant> !BitchX
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<Raz_> whats up everyone
<kwork> ActionParsnip,  sadly my model doesnot support rockbox :(
<poyntz> kwork: have you used it? what's it like?
<lightpriest> poyntz: i bought a sansa clip instead of the shuffle, sandisk even has a linux support forum for that
<powertool08> nikre: Maybe this is a solution? http://www.mail-archive.com/vnc-list@realvnc.com/msg11989.html
<nmudgal> Raz_: i  use squid proxy server & has put proxy in the appropriate file but still error http://fpaste.org/w1S0/
<SultansElephant> iknonia: still?
<ActionParsnip> kwork: thats all i know dude
<kwork> poyntz,  my friend has it, its working nothing else i know to say about it
<lightpriest> nmudgal: you're trying to "install update"
<nmudgal> lightpriest: yeah i am trying to do that
<lightpriest> nmudgal: you're trying to "install update", and as apt-get says... there's no such package. you should "sudo apt-get update"
<poyntz> kwork: see that could mean that it plays mp3... lol. i'll try to see what i can do with apple's crappy ipod firmware :P
<kwork> poyntz,  yeah it plays mp3, not sure about anything else :P
<lightpriest> nmudgal: update and install are both actions, and the first parameter of apt-get is an action
<handjob> I NEED SOME HELP. I've edited /etc/group and added another user to "admin" it didn't worked but the worst part is that the old user lost ther priviliges of sudo and as far as i remeber the rood is turned off by default. Am i fucked for good ?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: if you hit it with a hammer it makes it fatser, hit it really hard HAHAHAHAHA (DONT, joke)
<userfriendly> waaaaah... 9.10 upgrade overwrote my hosts file >.<
<ActionParsnip> userfriendly: restore from backup
<nmudgal> lightpriest: ok man! thnxs
<poyntz> just looking at the KDE desktop environment tho. it looks like a waste of space... and resources...
<userfriendly> backup... what is this backup you speak of...
<SultansElephant> what's so hard about doing a full reinstall
<kwork> poyntz, go for flux of xfce if you want lightweight
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: when it starts to screw up I might just do that ;)
<kwork> flux or xfce
<powertool08> handjob: try 'sudo su -' it may give you a root shell.
<ActionParsnip> userfriendly: the backup you made, if the file is important yuo will have made a backup
<lightpriest> handjob: if you used gedit to edit the file, gedit keeps a "filename"~ backup file after you save
<userfriendly> ;)
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: of course, providing that I no longer have warranty
<userfriendly> point taken
<SultansElephant> Calling KDE or GNOME 'bloated' is just elitist nerdiness unless you're still clutching on to some ancient pc
<lstarnes> handjob: sudo -i is preferred over sudo su -
<ActionParsnip> kwork: flux has amazing hotkey configs
<nmudgal> lightpriest: it's done such an idiocy !!
<kwork> ActionParsnip,  when i was gentoo freak, i always had flux :P
<lightpriest> nmudgal: what?
<SultansElephant> what about puppy
<SultansElephant> that thing is amazing
<handjob> "user is not in the sudoers..."
<ActionParsnip> kwork: i used to run it, now i'm LXDE
<poyntz> kwork: I already have DreamLinux xfce, which is very quick. the only reason I'm contemplating KDE is because many apps require it
<SultansElephant> you mean the ones that start with k
<ikonia> SultansElephant: do you have an ubuntu support discussion
<CyberJack77> I recently installed 9.10 and now 2 of my harddisks are giving "exception Emask frozen" and "hard resetting link" errors/warnings. Does anybody know how to solve this? I never got this messages under 8.10. dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/323125/
<nmudgal> lightpriest: done man i just forget that !!
<lightpriest> handjob: if you didn't set a root password (and you are not in the sudoers file) you have to boot as single user (or use a liveCD)
 * poyntz thinks that everyone should be aware that linux is never forward compatible LOL
<handjob> lightpriest, OF course! Thank You kind Sir!
<blacksun7> anyone very familiar with bash scripting here that could help me out with a renaming script?
<powertool08> poyntz: Sure it is, just only in the areas in which linux developers are interested.
<poyntz> ...maybe partially forward compatible. and by that, I mean things will break
<lightpriest> handjob: either the sudoers file, admin group, something in the middle got screwed. you won't be able to login as root from a normal user if you don't have a root password
<ActionParsnip> blacksun7: i'd ask in #bash
<cprakash> I am getting an 'Uncorrectable data error or media is right protected' for 6 blocks on the hard disk when running dell diagnostics
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: depeds what you buy and config
<blacksun7> thanks ActionParsnip
<cprakash> Does this mean I have to replace the hard disk as it is corrput ?
<poyntz> powertool08: you're probably right. but I've lost the desktop a few times, due to code incompatibilities
<handjob> lightpriest, Ah btw any idea why this occured when i added user to admin group using vim (firstuser:nextuser)?
<cprakash> Is it possible to fix it with some cammand on ubuntu ?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: not much bought. Running pretty much all off open source software
<cprakash> I ran fsck at boot time as well as chkdsk of windows at boot
<ActionParsnip> cprakash: boot to live CD and fsck the disk
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: that's aside from games.
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: some games run amazingly
<cprakash> ok
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: some devs even make linux installers for their games
<cprakash> thanks ActionParsnip
<b0nn> hrm, I'm having wifi problems, anyone point me in the right direction for troubleshooting?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: now that is something I'd love to see. I'd also like to see more gnome apps and less wine ones
<lightpriest> handjob: in /etc/group file, : is an option delimiter and "," is a list delimiter. i.e. you should have done admin:XX:XX:user1,user2
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: for instance, I have to use wine to highlight in PDF files
<handjob> lightpriest, ah thank You again.
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: as an example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: you should research before ranting
<lightpriest> handjob: usually in linux configuration files a comma is a list delimiter
<powertool08> poyntz: Sauerbraten is another fps linux game.
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I wasn't ranting about games :P. I was ranting about how things break in upgrades :P
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: log bugs when they do, they will be attended
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: all my games have continued to work through every dist upgrade
<morticia_> hi
<morticia_> how do I close the firefox process? when it's closed but still running
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: when I upgraded to karmic, i only lost my ability to use the console/gnome desktop
<b0nn> morticia_: killall firefox
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: powertool08: penumbra is an awesome linux native game, its paid for but the demo is killer
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: did you log a bug?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: thankfully I was dual booting with DreamLinux, so I could fix it from that OS
<Tartaros> where can I set what's the title of an xterm window/tab ?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I only generally log bugs if it does the log locating, etc for me. I have never any idea which package runs what and what outputs to attach to bug reports
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: generally they close my bug reports due to a lack of information
<morticia_> b0nn: thanks
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: it will be moved if its the wrong package, logging bugs makes things work better
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: yeh. figures. sometimes i even wish i could help. but my knowledge of linux is very limited, as is my knowledge of C++, python, etc.
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: that doesn't mean I couldn't do it. I know the concepts and I could code crappy little programs that aren't of any use to anyone
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: its not expected to e, ubuntu is made for new users to linux
<jove> hello, does anyone know how to get "traceroute" ?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: if stuff is in error, report it, a child can do that
<ActionParsnip> jove: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I meant for me to contribute. you'd have to know the linux OS like the back of your hand, no?
<anarcap> HI all. Question about video playback on VLC, SMPlayer, etc. I have a DVD of the movie Cars and opened it up in a few movie players on Ubuntu 9.10 and they all start up in Full Screen (standard 4:3) and not widescreen. I know that the DVD is widescreen, and I can't figure out how to get it to play in widescreen
<Hans_Henrik> first time this happens, i opened a shell on my server, and it spammed "bash: /dev/null: Permission denied"  a few sec before i could write anything :s
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: provided they can give contributors the info they need to fix it
<powertool08> poyntz: Not necessarily, file what you know, they ask for more info, then you give them what they ask for.
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: no, just say when something is wrong and someone more knowledgable will ask you to generate info from your system to beef up the info
<poyntz> ActionParsnip powertool08 : provided they point me in the right direction. Often I find once a bug report gets marked as something different, people stop looking at it
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: like on launchpad questions, some people log questions with so little information that its hard to know what they are asking, so you ask them to clarify
<ardchoille> Perhaps the bugs convo can be moved to #ubuntu-bugs?
<jove> actionparsip: it failed, do you have any idea ?  wine-dev: Depends: wine (= 0.9.35~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1) but it is not going to be installed
<ActionParsnip> jove: you can then run: traceroute destination    and you will tracerote to whatever you need to test
<poyntz> you'd be surprised. a lot of the time they just say "thread close due to insufficient information"
<ActionParsnip> jove: you need to have wine 0.9.35 installed to install the dev package
<poyntz> ey ActionParsnip, is kubuntu-desktop the full kubuntu package?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: then keep it alive asking "what information do you need of me" etc
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: i'll do that next time
<jove> actionparsnip: how to get wine 0.9.35 ?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: its kde plus all the apps which are installed in a standard kubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> jove: sudo apt-get install wine
<ibmx61> hi
<Hans_Henrik> whenever i open a shell, it spam "bash: /dev/null: Permission denied" a few seconds before i can write anything :s never happened before, any ideas what has happed?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: any way I could just get KDE, and run the gnome apps off it?
<lengend> jove, what country are you from?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: that's probably a stupid question
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: if you have gnome apps like gedit installed, you will also et kate and kwrite so expect duplicate apps, you can uninstall the apps you dont need
<Tartaros> where can I set what's the title of an xterm window/tab ? - nvm I figured it out. If anyone happened to care, it's in ~/.bashrc script
<poyntz> Hans_Henrik: I'm picking you don't have root access from the user account you've logged into
<ardchoille> poyntz: kde apps run fine in gnome and vice versa
<ricree> I've been having a problem with sound since I upgraded to 9.10.   Certain programs (mostly mp3 players) have a bad echoing effect, although other programs (VLC, Flash player) work fine.  Most guides I found online only deal with issues that effect the entire system.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<jove> actionparsnip: it still failed:  wine-dev: Depends: wine (= 0.9.35~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1) but 1.0.1-0ubuntu3~intrepid1 is to be installed
<poyntz> ardchoille: but the scripts may not. take transkode for example...
<SultansElephant> ActionParsnip : you can run KDE apps in GNOME and vice-versa it'll automatically install the dependencies
<ActionParsnip> SultansElephant: absolutely, some are weird but will run
<poyntz> SultansElephant: not if you have to install from source, because the KDE app/script isn't in the repos
<anarcap>  HI all. Question about video playback on VLC, SMPlayer, MPlayer etc. I have a DVD of the movie Cars and opened it up in a few movie players on Ubuntu 9.10 and they all start up in Full Screen (standard 4:3) and not widescreen. I know that the DVD is widescreen, and I can't figure out how to get it to play in widescreen
<SultansElephant> jove : what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> SultansElephant: the deps will be met by apt-get / synaptic / whatever
<SultansElephant> poyntz : ppa
<hassanakevazir> can someone tell me www.google.com 's ip? for some reason my dns is not resolving it, but works otherwise
<Hans_Henrik> poyntz: i am in sudo-users (or what its called), but.. why did this happen just now?
<powertool08> anarcap: Some applications have an aspect ratio setting in the options/preferences menu.
<jove> sultanselephant: trying to install "traceroute"
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/27030-bash-dev-null-permission-denied-why.html
<poyntz> Hans_Henrik: so in a terminal you can use "sudo"? also have you tried seeing if xterm works?
<Hans_Henrik> poyntz: yup, nope
<ActionParsnip> hassanakevazir: i get 74.125.159.106
<poyntz> Hans_Henrik: I'd be picking it's a permission issue. if it is, you may have to log into Ubuntu recovery mode and reset permissions
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: read the guide i pasted
<SultansElephant> jove : you dont need windows traceroute
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I don't have the issue. But I've had permissions dilemmas before. Either way I'll check out the guide. thanks!
<SultansElephant> jove : you can use bash's traceroute
<suigeneris> I just realized that videos on facebook don't play to their full length when on ubuntu. anyone can tell me how I can fix that?
<powertool08> hassanakevazir: Google has many IP's, it picks the one closest to you, so depending on your location, it could be very different from the IP I have for google.
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: reinstall flash
<SultansElephant> suigeneris : get more codecs
<SultansElephant> !medibuntu | suigeneris
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: odd that you can just chmod, change permissions for the directory :/
<ubottu> suigeneris: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ricree> I've been having a problem with sound since I upgraded to 9.10.   Certain programs (mostly mp3 players) have a bad echoing effect, although other programs (VLC, Flash player) work fine.  Most guides I found online only deal with issues that effect the entire system.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<jove> sultanselephant, it couldn't do it either
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: *can't
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: its not a directory
<SultansElephant> jove : did you install traceroute (sudo apt-get install traceroute) or in synaptic
<hassanakevazir> ActionParsnip, powertool08, basically all domain addresses are working but google. But thanks, that IP works fine here. and now if I only remember what I was searching for ...
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: try:   file /dev/null
<jove> no, it failed because it did not have wine
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: yeh, in shell it's yellow
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: not sure what that means, but it can't be a directory
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: run the command I gave, it will tell you
<ActionParsnip> jove: try adding the wine repo, may help
<SultansElephant> jove : all right, i will accept that you need wine for whatever reason. go to winehq.com
<powertool08> hassanakevazir: All of google's IP's would work for you, but the closer ones would work faster, though its probably a negligible difference.
<SultansElephant> !jove | wine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jove
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: what's character special mean?
<SultansElephant> !wine | jove
<ubottu> jove: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, do you remember anybody having this issue before?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: not sure, websearch to find out. I'm sure jeeves will know
<TimeRider> wine is good for you
<SultansElephant> i use crossover and playonlinux
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: not had it myself, you can try the 10.1 beta flash if your ubuntu is 32bit
<anarcap> powertool08 - Yes, I know about the aspect ration option. However, that only the changes the output and will only force the 4:3 into 16:9 thus streching out the video. On most discs there are 2 versions of the movie, a 4:3 version and a 16:9 versions. For some reason my movie players are only playing the 4:3 version and I have no option to change it.
<Tronic> How can I set my keyring master password?
<SultansElephant> (yes i know it's based on wine)
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, how can I get that one by apt-get?
<Tronic> Evolution keeps asking for that and it doesn't accept my login password.
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: thanks for the command tho. i should've known it already
<suigeneris> with*
<powertool08> anarcap: Heh, tried flipping the dvd over?
<TimeRider> lmao power
<hassanakevazir> ricree, whats your sound card? lspci | grep Audio
<SultansElephant> stop grepping me audio
<ricree> hassanakevazir:  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: judging by what I've found it seems remotely like a partition...
<Hans_Henrik> ActionParsnip: tried all, ls -l /dev/null;rm /dev/null;mknod -m 0666 /dev/null c 1 3;   as root, and i still get it when i open a new shell (not as root)
<suigeneris> Tronic, does any other e-mail client accept your login password?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: like sda hda, etc.
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: its a special file, its just a blak hole to throw garbage into
<ardchoille> poyntz: sda and hda are not partitions, they are devices.. a partion would be sda1, hda1, etc
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: we used to ssh into each others systems at uni and run:   yes > /dev/null      "oh noes, mi megahurtz!"
<poyntz> ardchoille: sorry. that's what i meant. i was going to write sda* hda*
<SultansElephant> poyntz : have you tried ubuntuforums.org ?
<SultansElephant> poyntz : those people are usually nicer and more knowledgable
<anarcap> powertool08 -- OMG, I'm a moron. Forgive me. It IS a fullscreen DVD. Sorry.
<wuffi600> hi.
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I don't understand how that would work when "null" isn't a text file :/
<SultansElephant> poyntz : doesnt seem like  youre getting anywhere here, try it
<powertool08> anarcap: Its alright, I've done it too :)
<anarcap> powertool08 - take it easy, and thanks.
<lstarnes> poyntz: it's not a normal file
<Hans_Henrik>  /dev/null =(void)data
<SultansElephant> !forum | poyntz
<ubottu> poyntz: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<SultansElephant> join #ubuntuforums
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: yes just echos "yes" with a carridge return, the system then throws it into /dev/null    yes works as fast as it can so cloggs up the cpu
<poyntz> SultansElephant: yeh, I already have it as a quick launch :P
<poyntz> SultansElephant: thanks anyhow
<poyntz> SultansElephant: I use the forums a fair bit
<Bacta> What's the newest version of Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Bacta: 9.10
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | Bacta
<ubottu> Bacta: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Bacta> When's 10.04 coming?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: acting almost like a loop of sorts?
<whammo> does anybody know how to change which kernel will be first in grub2's boot list?
<lstarnes> Bacta: april 2010
<ActionParsnip> Bacta: ubuntu uses calendar times for names
<ardchoille> Bacta: April of 2010 hopefully
<Bacta> ah so 9.10 is the new one?
<wuffi600> if i do an "apt-get update" i get an errormessage about not working signature verification. How can i solve this? please see here:  http://pastebin.org/55475 Could you help me?
<ActionParsnip> Bacta: its realesed 20 (10) in aprile (4)th month
<ActionParsnip> Bacta: hence 10.04
<Guest54467> i accidentally got rid of the network status icon on the main panel how do i get it back
<whammo> I'm wasting too much time rebooting because I forget to hold shift
<Bacta> ah :) Clever
<Bacta> Never understood those version numbers until now
<ActionParsnip> Bacta: intrepid is 8.10, it was released 200(8) in october (10)th month
<ActionParsnip> Bacta: its hugely logical
<whammo> canonical people are smert
<Hans_Henrik> ActionParsnip: xD sorry, i had 2x shells up, 1 with SSH to the remote computer, and 1 with local, i wrote the commands on the wrong shell (localhost) xD sorry
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: d'oh
<powertool08> It makes it easy to remember when I first installed Ubuntu too!
<silv3r_m00n> is there a version of quanta plus for kde 4 ?
<superpaco> does any one know how I can make an ISO out my installed ubuntu??
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: do you contribute to ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !remastersys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<superpaco> does any one know how I can make an ISO out my installed ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: only here and launchpad, i'm part of the lubuntu team but i havent contributed much really
<ardchoille> poyntz: simply by providing support for Ubuntu, he is supporting Ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i'm 5th largest answerer on launchpad too :)
<Tartaros> superpaco: define "iso out my installed ubuntu". Also, don't repeat your questions like there's no tomorrow
<superpaco> ISO
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: wow. same pseudo?
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: i think like a prtition image
<superpaco> well easy I have a ubuntu with a lot of compilations on the kernel I want to make a copy of that copy
<superpaco> simple
<lengend> does wine usually lag? LIke i click on my task bar to go to winamp, but it won't come on-top
<ardchoille> lengend: you're running winamp in wine?
<ActionParsnip> superpaco: you can use partimage to backup your partition, it will also compress it for you, you can then easily restore the partition using the same tool, you will not be able to boot from the image
<powertool08> lengend: Why are you using winamp in wine? Audacious is the same thing but newer
<ActionParsnip> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use audacious as alternative.
<ardchoille> lengend: Why not just run audacious? It doesn't need wine and it uses the same skins, it's almost a winamp clone
<manitu> ActionParsnip, booted the notebook with knoppix now.. i can fully access the hdd :(
<lengend> well, i need winamp because of shoutcast
<poyntz> !amarok | lengend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<lengend> but i will give Audacious a try though
<ActionParsnip> manitu: then check the dmesg output and loaded modules
<Hans_Henrik> ActionParsnip: i guess its off-topic but what is lubuntu?
<superpaco> no but I want to make an ISO so I can install it on other computers... is that possible on ubuntu??? is possible on BT that is ubuntu based
<Rsb> hello... how can i deactivate the mouse pointer. I use a touchscreen? Can I add something in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> !lubuntu | Hans_Henrik
<poyntz> !info amarok | lengend
<ardchoille> lengend: I was told audacious does shoutcast. Have you tried it?
<ubottu> lengend: amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.2.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 7080 kB, installed size 19152 kB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubuntu
<manitu> ActionParsnip, *newbie* :(
<n2diy> My test box has grown up, and is ready to leave the nest, how do I secure it, before setting it free in the wild?
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: ok, its ubuntu with LXDE as default, its like MoonOS but is officially recognised by Canonical
<poyntz> ok, thats about my level of service today. i'm out kids. ciao!
<poyntz> thanks for the help
<powertool08> superpaco: Maybe its done in the same fashion as BT's method?
<lengend> ok downloading now, thank you
<ActionParsnip> manitu: lsmod     will show the loaded modules (drivers), you can also run:   dmesg | less    and read the bootup to see whats different
<lengend> ohh btw the command is "sudo apt-get install audacious" right?
<Tartaros> n2diy: wanna secure it, or set it free? can't have both :P
<superpaco> no
<suigeneris> how do I query the packages on my system?
<ardchoille> lengend: yes
<lengend> ok ty
<superpaco> I check the directory where its the ISO and is not there
<silv3r_m00n> how to run quanta plus on kde 4 ?
<n2diy> Tartaros: I want to set it free, but remove my data first.
<ActionParsnip> superpaco: you can make an identically sized partition to yours and then use partimage to spit the file onto the new system
<superpaco> backtrack creates a directory with an ISO that has all your modules
<ActionParsnip> superpaco: you can also edit the live CD to have only what you want on it
<ardchoille> suigeneris: see my command line cheatsheet, I have a section there for package management: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<manitu> ActionParsnip, with knoppix? because ubuntu does not boot, already tried different kernel versions which still was in grub and the recovery.. couldn't boot it
<superpaco> ActionParsnip, hoo that sound interesting
<ActionParsnip> manitu: yes, they are both Linux so are technically the same OS
<superpaco> how can I do that??/
<superpaco> where is a tutorial?
<superpaco> do you have a link??
<ActionParsnip> superpaco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ailleantsian> is anyone able to help with a graphics problem in Karmic release
<lengend> well, i am off to bed, thanks for the help
<Tartaros> n2diy: afraid I don't really understand what you're talking about :)
<lainy> how come the volume control in linux is master and pcm? is there a way to combine the two?
<powertool08> superpaco: Also: http://maketecheasier.com/backup-ubuntu-with-remastersys/2008/12/22
<meimei> Hi,guys!there is a question I must solve.I can read data from /dev/input/event5 under character mode,but I can't read anything under Xwindow.What's problem?Thanks.
<Hans_Henrik> is there a way to chown a folder to several users?
<powertool08> Hans_Henrik: Only one user can own it, the group and other permissions allow others to read/write to it.
<ailleantsian> i have a nvida card, and never had a problem with the other releases, when i install the nvida restricted drives, and reboot i can no longer get gnome or kde desktops but get what I like just a terminal full screen
<n2diy> Tartaros: I have a test box, and a mission critical box. I now have a new test box, so the old one is redundant, and should be disposed of. I want to donate the test box, but don't want my data exposed to the new owner of the test box.
<powertool08> n2diy: Google DBAN
<suigeneris> Package flashplayer-mozilla is not available, but is referred to by another package. <--- what does that mean?
<hassanakevazir> ailleantsian, try sudo nvidia-xconfig , then restart
<n2diy> powertool08: ok.
<lainy> everytime i change my volume i have to fiddle between both master and pcm in alsamixer... is there an easier way, i.e., just one combined volume control?
<Tartaros> n2diy: burn the disk then, that's the only secure way :P
<ashiswin> umm
<ashiswin> hello
<powertool08> n2diy: I've also heard if you use dd to overwrite the entire thing with all 0's or all 1's its pretty much unrecoverable.
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: you'll need to make a group, add them (and root) to the group, then use  chown :groupname_here folder
<ashiswin> anyone who knows how to develop an operating system pleeeeeease pm me. very very urgent
<ailleantsian> suigeneris , ihad that problem but in the software library in gnome in the other category there is a flash player there
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: you can add -R to make it a recursive chown, and you'll need sudo if your user is not the owner
<powertool08> lainy: Turn one all the way up and use the other to change the volume, save the setting with 'sudo alsactl store 0'
<ailleantsian> hasanakevazir: so if i install the nvida drivers again and when i reboot get to that or should i do that before trying to install them again
<Tartaros> ashiswin: you're urgently developing an OS? that's kind of funny. But good luck with it, especially here :)
<ActionParsnip> ashiswin: i suggest you look into gentoo for that
<ashiswin> Tartaros: im looking for womeone with experience
<ashiswin> ActionParsnip: why?
<n2diy> Tartaros: , powertool08, ok, but, I want to preserve the system, just get my stuff off it. My thoughts are to reinstall, but only reformat the /home partition.
<hassanakevazir> ailleantsian, if your drivers are no installed do that. by the way whats your nvidia card?
<suigeneris> !find flashplayer-mozilla
<ubottu> Package/file flashplayer-mozilla does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> ashiswin: its a good place to start developing your own OS from
<hassanakevazir> ailleantsian, if your drivers are right now installed do that. by the way whats your nvidia card?
<ikonia> suigeneris: check out flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> !flash | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<powertool08> n2diy: Hmm, if you had put home on its own partition this would be easy...
<ashiswin> ActionParsnip: Gentoo??? Cant i use ubuntu?
<n2diy> powertool08: I did.
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: if you want the 10.1 flash and have 32bit ubuntu you can download the file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> ashiswin: sure, you'll be using apt-build though. Depends what your perception of "develop" is
<Tartaros> ashiswin: of course you can use ubuntu. You didn't say what you need to do so far
<ActionParsnip> ashiswin: if you mean "install" then download the desktop ISO, MD5 test it, burn it and boot to it
<ailleantsian> hassanakevazir: NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600
<powertool08> n2diy: Ok, so just boot from a live cd, mkfs <preferred filesystem> on the home partition, mount it and create needed directories, restart. It will lose all user specific settings, but your info will be gone.
<om26er> i change the exorg for custom resolution but has no effect. i can get 1368*768 but not 1280*1024
<hassanakevazir> he is spamming around asking how to develop an OS, i call troll ...
<om26er> i am using nvidia driver 185
<ashiswin> Tartaros, ActionParsnip: i mean creating a bootloader and kernel and making the bootloader call the kernel
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, there's no ~/.mozilla/plugins. should I mkdir?
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: indeed
<Tartaros> ashiswin: "creating" as in programming?
<ashiswin> Tartaros: yea
<hassanakevazir> ailleantsian, ok, then install the restricted drivers, run sudo nvidia-xconfig and restart
<Tartaros> ashiswin: well, why?
<n2diy> powertool08: umm, ok. That seems like work! Wouldn't reformatting /home do the trick?
<ashiswin> Tartaros: I got plans, why dont u pm me
<Tartaros> ashiswin: why would I? :)
<powertool08> n2diy: If you have some extra space on the drive, make a new partition, mount it in place of the current /home, once happy, delete the other partition and add the freed up space to the new /home partition.
<ashiswin> Tartaros: Well, u seem to know OS dev
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<powertool08> n2diy: That's what I said to do, but I don't think you can do it while running the system you are changing, hence the live cd.
<ailleantsian> hassanakevazir: I run that command and get command not found
<n2diy> powertool08: this is my test box, everything is backed up already. (knock on wood)
<powertool08> n2diy: Also, the command mkfs is used to format.
<Tartaros> ashiswin: i do? wonderful news. Anyway as I said, good luck with that here... this is support channel for ubuntu, which is an already established OS.
<ashiswin> lol, k
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_1_p1_linux_111709.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./flashplayer10_1_p1_linux_111709.tar.gz; mv ./install_flash_player_10_linux/libflashplayer.so .; rm -rf ./install_flash_player_10_linux/; rm ./ flashplayer10_1_p1_linux_111709.tar.gz
<n2diy> powertool08: I have access to the box via ssh, on the soho lan.
<suigeneris> thank you ActionParsnip
<Parsi> what's different between ubuntu 32-bit and 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: you should then remove any flashplugin packages you have installed like flashplugin-installer or flashplugin-nonfree
<Parsi> does 64-bit run faster?
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: as well as any gnash and swfdec packages too
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: in some situations yes, as just a desktop, no
<alankila> Parsi: depends on application. 64-bit systems have a nasty tendency to allocate 8 bytes per pointer, which can be a real memory drain.
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: what about converting video files ?
<powertool08> n2diy: I don't know for sure if you can reformat home on a live system, I'd think you'd have to be at init 3 (single user mode) at least, but best to do it from a live cd.
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: thats where it is faster, data translations are faster
<alankila> most applications do not actually need the memory available from this wide pointer, so it is wasted memory.
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: is there any converter for ubuntu that supports 64-bit?
<n2diy> powertool08: roger that, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> alankila: unused ram in linux is used as disk cache to make hdd access faster, so is in no way wasted
<hassanakevazir> ailleantsian, then uninstall the restricted drivers, and either use "envyng-gtk" to install your nvidia drivers, then run the command, or use a ppa repository, I use https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<ailleantsian> hassanakevazir: I opened the termninal again and it worked however i got this : Vailidation Error, Data incomplete in file /ect/11/xor.conf uneined device "(null)" referenced by screen
<alankila> ActionParsnip: that in no way addressed what I said.
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: all the ones on the repos will be 64bit if your install is 64bit
<ailleantsian> " default Screen "
<powertool08> n2diy: np, good luck. Time for me to go to bed.
<hassanakevazir> xor.conf??
<alankila> I'm saying that 64-bit java uses 2x the memory of 32-bit java, for instance. If your workload is pointer heavy, 8 bytes per pointer is a real drag.
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: wow, thanks
<ailleantsian> sorry my keyboard is a bit broke and it woulnt let me copy and past
<n2diy> powertool08: 10-4 on sack time, me too, 73
<ailleantsian> its Xorg.confi
<alankila> (which is why they came up with -XX:UseCompressedOops for Java, to use 32-bit pointers even on 64-bit VM, so this problem is gone.)
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: yeah its pretty sweet, you also need it to address more than 3Gb RAM (unles you install the server kernel which has PAE)
<ailleantsian> trys to copy and past again :
<ailleantsian> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ailleantsian>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<ailleantsian>                   Screen".
<alankila> otherwise I haven't been able to identify any significant performance improvements from running 64-bit or 32-bit. If you don't need > 2 GB of memory, I don't think it matters to go for 64-bit.
<n2diy> 4g?
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: unfortunately my mainboard does not support more than 2GB of RAM
<alankila> there may be some benefit, but these are generally sucked away by the loss of wide pointers or lower support in applications like java, mono or firefox
<alankila> err... by the loss implied by wide pointers...
<theneoindian> hi , i installed db2 . but typing ./db2cc gives error : db2javit: not found
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: if you are changing file formats like video encoding, go 64bit. my desktop board only supports 2Gb too
<theshadowx> hi guys
<n2diy> theneoindian:
<theshadowx> i have a big problem
<n2diy> theneoindian: "sudo updatebd?
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: yes,
<Parsi> i do
<theneoindian> what is uupdatebd
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: then 64bit will be a little better under those apps, the rest will rn as fast as the 32bit
<theshadowx> i upgraded ubunto from 9.04 --> 9.10 but i can't boot with kernel  2.6.31-14 but with 2.6.30 i can
<n2diy> theneoindian: sorry, it should be "sudo updatedb", which updates your files.
<alankila> well firefox under 64-bit sucks at least
<alankila> firefox has javascript jit only for 32-bit
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: in windows, usually 32-bit is faster than 64-bit
<Parsi> alankila: have you any idea about firefox 64-bit?
<axeeffect> is there a issue with DSL in karmic....i cant connect to my net ...it though use to work in 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: most apps arent 64it in windows yet
<hullo> hello, how does vino go about automatically configuring the network to accept connections in ubuntu 9.10?
<alankila> Parsi: yes, I run it, and it goes with JIT disabled because people don't still support 64-bit properly.
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, the same thing
<hassanakevazir> ailleantsian, never had that error before, no idea :/
<ricree> I've been having a problem with sound since I upgraded to 9.10.   Certain programs (mostly mp3 players) have a bad echoing effect, although other programs (VLC, Flash player) work fine.  Most guides I found online only deal with issues that effect the entire system.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Klavmanian> axeeffect: are you connecting directly to your dsl modem?
<ronald_> hello there!what kind of linux that match for gateway M520? because i use ubuntu the problem is they have no audio sound.,
<theneoindian> n2diy,  is there any other gui tool available other than control center ?
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: weird, have you tried clearing your cache? Have you tried a different browser
<axeeffect> @Klav...directly means?
<dutchbuntu> Programs like Empathy, Evolution and XChat stop functioning when I start a VPN connection. The only program that still had internet access is Firefox. I am using OpenDNS. I have just tried the solution to change the IPv4 settings of the VPN connection: I changed the Method to 'Automatic (VPN) addresses only' and put OpenDNS's nameservers. This doesn't help me. Any suggestions?
<fcuk112> has anyone remapped the ctrl-A," keybinding in screen to something else?
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, yesterday I've tried that
<ailleantsian> hassanakevazir: thanks for your help I appricate it, I will google and see if anything comes up now
<n2diy> theneoindian: umm, not sure? I can work on the CLI.
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: do other browsers work?
<axeeffect> i have a dsl modem...i connect using ethernet...my dhcp works as jus connecting to auto eth0 does the job...but for dsl connection it keep connecting nothin happens...and i need to change ip for jdownloader
<dutchbuntu> ActionParsnip, dunno, I only have FF. Just a sec, I will try.
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: does your VPN use a different subnet to your LAN connection?
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, but when I look into about:plugins, it says libflashplayer.so version 10.0 is activated too. could 10.0 be interfering with 10.1?
<theneoindian> n2diy, how can i select a database from cli ?
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: if both are on 192.168.0.x   yuo wont get a connection as their is no differentiation between the vpn and the lan
<zsolt> hi there!I'm so sad,i would like to use amsn with audio/video,but can't figure out how to install fairsight2
<n2diy> theneoindian: umm, what is the name of the DB?
<Klavmanian> axeeffect: i do not use dsl. but as i understand it this problem can be circumvented by using a nat device of some sort (i.e. wrt54g or other routing appliance)
<axeeffect> @klav... :(
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: yes, you need to remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<theneoindian> n2diy,  when i give list active databases , it doesn't show the created database
<zsolt> i tried everything and can't understand,why it is so complicated
<hwilde> amsn?
<zsolt> yes
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: and any other flash packages, you also need to restart your browser to load the new plugins
<theneoindian> n2diy,  db name is test
<n2diy> theneoindian: ok, I think your over my head?
<Parsi> does MONO supports all .net namespaces?
<Andorin> I have a question. I'm thinking of getting an external USB hard drive. Do those work okay in Linux? Can I access files on them easily just like an iPod or flash drive or other USB device?
<hwilde> zsolt, did you install gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight
<zsolt> i tried to compile fairsight2,but without any succes:(
<zsolt> yes
<zsolt> everything
<hwilde> Andorin, most of them work fine
<hwilde> zsolt, so do you get an error or what?
<axeeffect> is there any bug in network manger or patch...for dsl connection ....which used to work in 9.04 but dowsnt in 9.1
<Andorin> hwilde: Thanks.
<zsolt> amsn didn't recognize fairsight2
<hwilde> it is called farsight, not fair
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: if you want you can use http://pastebin.com   and give the output of:   dpkg -l |grep flash; dpkg -l |grep gnash; dpkg -l |grep swf
<theneoindian> n2diy,  it's de first time i'm using db2 and i'm really fed up with this .. if only i had the control center , i could've done smthng
<strongsoul> help | when i do a apt-get upgrade i get this error http://pastebin.com/m3193b23c
<kom9> zzzzzz
<zsolt> and I can't find any .deb package for fairsight2
<strongsoul> whats the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> axeeffect: theres a network manager daily build repo
<soro> Hi, i have serious problem, any help will be appreciated. i messed up my karmic distro. i removed gtk -which was really a bad idea :(- and almost every packages on my system has been removed. Is there a way to reset my system to karmic defaults from the console?
<axeeffect> is dsl anything to do with my kernel...i changed my menu.lst kenel ...using latest kernel was giving some flickers in screen...the bars used in splash screen is still not goin awa from screen...but its does come if i use old ver kernel
<zsolt> i don't want to harm my clean installed Os
<hwilde> soro, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/f2b6972c7
<n2diy> theneoindian: ok, roger that. It is a long road, but a rewarding one. All I want to do is sell my test box, but not give the new owner any of my info.
<alankila> soro: "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<strongsoul> can somebody help me ?
<strongsoul> http://pastebin.com/m3193b23c
<suigeneris> it still sees only 10.0
<noFace> hey hey, I've got a studio xps 13, I've been running ubuntu on it for a fair while, and the nvidia softare for multi monitor has worked fine for VGA out, but I've just tried HDMI and it can't detect the second display at all
<dutchbuntu> ActionParsnip, Epiphany works
<dutchbuntu> ActionParsnip, Epiphany works when VPN is active
<soro> hwilde, alankila: thanks!
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, it still sees only 10.0
<soro> will try
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: sudo apt-get --purge remove libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-gnome
<sivang> anybody know if easy_install has a package?
<zsolt> amsn is the only solution to me
<sivang> I could not find it using apt-cache
<dutchbuntu> ActionParsnip, about the subnet, can I pastebin the output of ifconfig (with and without VPN)? Does that give the info?
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: then its a settings problem in firefox, have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla then rerunning the browser?
<ubuntu-liveuser> When I boot Ubuntu, I get all kinds of fundamental errors like not being able to mount the stuff in fstab etc.
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: as long as they are different its fine, and empathy works which means the logic is ok
<ubuntu-liveuser> I can mount everything fine from the 9.10 live cd.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-liveuser: did you MD5 test the ISO, did you run the CD verifier?
<ubuntu-liveuser> Question: how can I repair the operating system on the harddrive?
<Jetsetlemming> How do I change the settings for Grub so it pops up a list of OS's every time I turn on my computer? I have Ubuntu 9.10 and WinXP installed but Grub just auto-boots Ubuntu
<dutchbuntu> ActionParsnip, no FF is not the problem. FF still has access. Evolution, Empathy, XChat don't.
<ubuntu-liveuser> ActionParsnip: I am running from the CD. I did the upgrade via the network.
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, i've just setup a new xubuntu box to test some scripts on, but i would like to setup ssh access to it, i've done "ssh 192.168.0.250" on my laptop, but i get "Connection Refused"
<ubuntu-liveuser> ActionParsnip: but I did so on the advice on someone in this channel. I believe the advice was wrong.
<suigeneris> Jetsetlemming, increase the time
<Jetsetlemming> suigeneris: and how do I do that?
<ubuntu-liveuser> ActionParsnip: I basically did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade with only karmic repositories.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-liveuser: ok cool, you can chroot to the installed system, or simply edit the files on the partition
<n2diy> CptnAwesome: Does the error message ID the offending file?
<ubuntu-liveuser> ActionParsnip: yes, I know that procedure.
<Jetsetlemming> And I didn't even see a menu at all, I was watching when it loaded. It went straight from the Bios splash screen to the Ubuntu loading logo
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-liveuser: that isnt advised, you should use update manager
<suigeneris> Jetsetlemming, timeout		x
<axeeffect> Jetsetlemming change goto terminal and run sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu-liveuser> ActionParsnip: I know, but update manager doesn't work with a proxy.
<ubuntu-liveuser> ActionParsnip: the problem basically is: what do I need to install to get the system in the same state as I would get on the LiveCD?
<axeeffect> read the comment in the file
<Jetsetlemming> axeeffect: that file is blank
<CptnAwesome> "zach@zf-home:~$ ssh 192.168.0.250"     "ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.250 port 22: Connection refused"
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-liveuser: then use the alternate CD, there is an update script tere which wil upgrade yo gracefully, editting the sources file is not advised and will cause issues
<CptnAwesome> n2diy, i just need to know how to enable SSH on the machine =)
<ubuntu-liveuser> ActionParsnip: can't I just do it via the network from this livecd?
<axeeffect> ubotto
<axeeffect> !ubotto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto
<n2diy> CptnAwesome: What does "ssh -v" tell you?
<sivang> ah darn
<sivang> it's python-setuptools :)
<axeeffect> !ubotto "menu.lst"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu-liveuser> ActionParsnip: something like chroot /media/<foo> sudo apt-<something>?
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: you could set a route command to tell the system to route any connections heading for the IP of your favourite irc server to use the LAN interface rather than the VPN
<axeeffect> !ubotto menu.lst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: not entirely graceful but wil wok
<axeeffect> !ubotto grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto grub
<ActionParsnip> axeeffect: you dont need to add !ubottu
<ActionParsnip> axeeffect: use   !grub  etc
<roronoa> !grub | axeeffect
<ubottu> axeeffect: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dutchbuntu> ActionParsnip, that won't help Evolution, I guess...
<axeeffect> :)
<CptnAwesome> n2diy, what do you want to know, the version is "OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5ubuntu1, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007"
<Jetsetlemming> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<axeeffect> !menu.lst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.lst
<axeeffect> !menu.list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.list
<Jetsetlemming> (I'm running Karmic)
<Antagonist> Hmm, does Ubuntu have any support for the 3 partition system?  /boot, pagefile and /?
<roronoa> axeeffect please use /msg ubottu ! your query to experiment the bot
<deepsight> hello, i need some help troubleshooting an error with opengl. i get Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX). i have an intel graphics card. when i install xorg-driver-fglrx everything works until next reboot (weird)
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: you could tell the routing to push all requests for the vpn address down the vpn and the rest down the lan, you are going to have to shape the traffic a little, seems its not auto negotiating
<n2diy> CptnAwesome: just wanted to make sure it was installed.
<SandGorgon> Antagonist, pagefile is simply swap partition ... so I suppose yes
<ubuntu-liveuser> ActionParsnip: so, is there a way to do it via the network?
<Jetsetlemming> Ah, I see grub2 has moved from menu.lst to grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-liveuser: not sure, i dont use a proxy
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Jetsetlemming
<ubottu> Jetsetlemming: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jetsetlemming> ActionParsnip: I already am reading that
<ActionParsnip> Jetsetlemming: don't edit grub.cfg  it is generatedby scripts so changes will be lost next kernel install
<axeeffect> @action...how to fix dsl connection problem
<Jetsetlemming> ActionParsnip: So how do I make Grub2 show a menu every time I turn on the computer, then? Because it still automatically loads ubuntu. I'm trying to dual boot with xp.
<axeeffect> its a pppoe
<zsolt> how can I install fairsight2?it is not in the synaptic,I use Carmic
<JordanC> Hey there folks. Does anyone know how I would be able to install MonoDevelop with Sqlite/MySQL/etc support on Karmic? I'm missing Mono.Data assembly at the moment. Can I do this using the package manager, or do I need to manually compile the app?
<ActionParsnip> Jetsetlemming: you need to add an extra script / entry to grub2's config   then run: sudo update-grub   and it will be added. I don't use windows so have no experience of this
<Antagonist> By default, if Ubuntu has its own hdd, how many partitions does it create? I'm still busy downloading so unable to test
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: you can copy the .so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<axeeffect> @Anta...only one / swap aprtition
<roronoa> zsolt try getting it from terminal
<chelz> any word on what's up with packages.ubuntu.com?
<zsolt> how may I get it from terminal?
<CptnAwesome> "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" did the trick
<yoshx> hello
<Antagonist> I would like to run Ubuntu and Gentoo on same hdd.  Any specific steps I should take to make sure they play well together?
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: sudo cp ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<roronoa> zsolt try sudo apt-get fairsight2
<axeeffect> how to renew dhcp ip address...for an auto eth0 connection
<dutchbuntu> ActionParsnip, that was a good tip and easier to realize then you thought. Edit VPN Connection -> IPv4 Setttings -> Routes -> Check 'Use this connection only for resources on its network'. Does exactly what you described.
<JordanC> cheiz: Yeah, seems down
<roronoa> zsolt wait before that sudo apt-get update
<axeeffect> i tried dhclient -r but does work
<n2diy> ActionParsnip: what was the last version of Windows did you use, or, have you never used Windows?
<mrec> does anyone use ubuntu karmic? can someone load the uinput kernel module (sudo modprobe uinput) and check if /dev/uinput  or /dev/input/uinput gets created?
<zsolt> system can't recognize it:(
<roronoa> zsolt where did u find fairsight2?
<axeeffect> how to renew ip for a dhcp ehternet connection
<zsolt> nowhere in the package manager
<CptnAwesome> ok, can anyone suggest a way to remote desktop to this new xubuntu machine?
<roronoa> zsolt i mean how did u know about fairsight2?
<zsolt> amsn told me,that faisight2 is needed to make videocalling
<roronoa> zsolt try this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1227013
<axeeffect>  ifconfig eht0 down ....then ifconfig eth0 up does connection my eth0 connection back
<zsolt> thank you
<Antagonist> Okay, maybe some background.  I have a 500GB HDD dedicated to Vista(soon formatted and Win7), 1500GB NTFS data HDD, and a 80GB space HDD.  That 80GB I would like to partition between Gentoo and Ubuntu.  I envision this as partitioning it into 4 parts, /boot, swap partition, (both those shared between both linuxes), and a / for each.  What is the best installation procedure and/or order to install all this in?
<kickar> hey guys how do i install host, nslookup, dig and so on ?
<axeeffect> iwant to change ip
<roronoa> zsolt and you might want to check this too https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/farsight2
<MenZa> Antagonist: Might want to throw in a shared /home directory if you want to share configs and such between them, too.
<ubuntu-liveuser> Is there a way in which I can use the apt-get from the live-cd to upgrade the system on the harddrive?
<Antagonist> MenZa: Good idea, not something I considered but makes sense.  I'm adverse to sharing something like /usr tho due to linux differences
<Garbin> How can I paste image in this channel?
<MenZa> Oh yes, don't do that, Antagonist
<MenZa> !paste | Garbin
<Bacta> join us now and share the software
<ubottu> Garbin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<mara> scusate ubuntu ita?
<Bacta> you'll be free hackers, you'll be freeeeeeeeeee
<MenZa> !it | mara
<ubottu> mara: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MenZa> Bacta: Please stop that.
<mara> grazie
<Garbin> ubottu, thank you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you!
<Antagonist> Will the alternate install CD allow me to install ubuntu this way?
<MenZa> Antagonist: It will do, yes.
<axeeffect> @anta ...alternalte is capable of upgarding
<Antagonist> Okay, I'll keep looking for documentation... I was fearing that it might suffer from 'user-friendliness'
<axeeffect> use a partiton manager
<dutchbuntu> ActionParsnip, that was a good tip and easier to realize then you thought. Edit VPN Connection -> IPv4 Setttings -> Routes -> Check 'Use this connection only for resources on its network'. Does exactly what you described.
<axeeffect> gparted live cd
<axeeffect> resize partiton
<Antagonist> axeeffect: Upgrading?  HDD is clean atm
<zsolt> make  clean  No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<zsolt> this is the error message
<axeeffect> ok..i thought u had 9.04
<axeeffect> wat is ur ram size
<axeeffect> i think u dont need a swap
<n2diy> zsolt: "sudo make clean" ?
<Antagonist> axeeffect: 4GB
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: sweet
<axeeffect> try 64 bit buntu then
<Antagonist> This is a bioinformatics dev machine, I will need swap space.
<zsolt> No rule to make target `clean'
<llutz> n2diy: if Makefile hasn't defined "clean" even sudo wouldn't make any difference
<axeeffect> u wont be able to use whole of 4gb in 32bit ubuntu
<Antagonist> I downloaded the 64-bit one, it didn't see my HDD due to it at some point in its life having belonged to a RAID.  Busy downloading the 64-bit alternate
<Antagonist> And yes, planning on 64-bit.  Running 64-bit windows as well.  I have a quad core dammit, gonna use it as it was meant to
<llutz> Antagonist: you can use those 4GB when using server-kernel (pae)
<nickapalooza> i'm planning to get 2x1tb in raid 5
<axeeffect> cpu 64bit?
<nickapalooza> yep
<Antagonist> llutz: I don't understand?
<inivex> nickapalooza, you need 3 disks to do raid 5....?
<nickapalooza> are you sure?
<inivex> mhm
<llutz> Antagonist: if you use 32Bit with server-kernel, you can use all those 4GB. its a PAE kernel
<llutz> Antagonist: just install 32bit, change kernel after that
<Antagonist> Oh right, well, screw 32-bit tbh
<axeeffect> anta..wats the proci
<axeeffect> amd?
<mesaGL> i'm thinking of giving my users 10.04 lts. will it be ready in time ? and will it work ?
<Antagonist> Only problem I've had with 64-bit ever have been old printer drivers.  But then again to be fair, I have problems with those under 32-bit
<Antagonist> axeeffect: Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
<inivex> Antagonist: i'm jealous.....
<axeeffect> ya even my cybershot driver doesn work in 64bit :p
<Antagonist> inivex: Its 2 year old tech.
<ActionParsnip> mesaGL: its not out yet, and i wouldn't touch it
<Antagonist> btw, are there problem nvidia linux drivers for GTX260?  Even if its crappy binary ones
<Antagonist> *proper
<JediMaster> Antagonist, I'm using GTX260 in ubuntu without any problems using the nvidia binary drivers
<Antagonist> JediMaster: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Antagonist: you can add the nvidia dev repo and use the 190 driver
<ActionParsnip> Antagonist: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<mesaGL> ActionParsnip: i know it's not out yet. what i'm asking is : will it be usable when it does come out ?
<inivex> hey, that's cool, i didn't know nvidia had a repo
<ActionParsnip> mesaGL: when its released, absolutely
<ActionParsnip> Antagonist: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-190-25-beta-drivers-in-ubuntu-jauntyintrepidhardy.html   here is a guide to help you install after adding the repo
<mesaGL> absolutely. i see. and does karmic "absolutely" work too ?
<ActionParsnip> mesaGL: its released so yes, user individual experiences may be different but essentially, yes
<llutz> mesaGL: define "absolutely"
<Garbin> Could anyone help me? My java-based app has some problem, problem details on http://imagebin.org/72299
<whammo> does anybody know how to add audio-rt to pam?
<JediMaster> I've got several virtual Ubuntu servers running on Xen hypervisor in a datacenter in the UK, yesterday the entire DC was DDOS in a huge attack and it took everything down for 2.5 hours. I'm trying to figure out how to fail over to a different data center. The only thing I can think of so far is to clone the site/database on to another machine in a different DC, and use it as secondary DNS, then check the site is up with scripts and cha
<JediMaster> nge the DNS to point to the second DC should it go down (with low TTL). Any better ideas?
<JediMaster> don't want to have a single point of failure, so something like a reverse proxy is out of the question as it is the single point.
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: you'd need a gateway to failover between the 2 systems
<om26er> i cannot set custom resolution in ubuntu9.10 using nvidia and the driver version 185
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, single point of failure?
<kostkon> Garbin, hmm. what jvm do u use?
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: could have 2, there will have to be a single point at some point, the IP of the whole thing
<Garbin> kostkon, java-6-sum
<kostkon> Garbin, aha ok
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, at least with my DNS based idea the only problem is a small downtime with the DNS propagation with the low TTL
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: i guess
<laur> A little help please?  I want to install windows on partition where i have installed Ubuntu but the windows tell me the partition is not for windows... and partiton is NTFS what should i do ?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: if you run nvidia-settings   are their resolutions listed?
<JediMaster> how do big companies get past this issue, Google  for instance must be attacked all the time but they transparently fail over to different networks without issue (I'm sure mega$$$ helps)
<kostkon> Garbin, font prob maybe? do you have the "sun-java-6-fonts" installed?
<kostkon> !info sun-java-6-fonts
<ubottu> Package sun-java-6-fonts does not exist in karmic
<om26er> ActionParsnip, 1280*1024 is not availble there but 1378*768 is available. my lcd is 5:4
<Garbin> I check it now
<laur> is necessary to format the entire HDD ?
<kostkon> oh right. not in karmic. hmm
<ActionParsnip> om26er: ok then close the app and run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<kostkon> !info sun-java6-fonts
<ubottu> sun-java6-fonts (source: sun-java6): Lucida TrueType fonts (from the Sun JRE). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<kostkon> yeah
<ActionParsnip> om26er: set the resolution to something and click, write settings to X config file
<om26er> ActionParsnip, ok
<JediMaster> laur, you could delete the NTFS partition then try getting windows to setup a new partition there
<ActionParsnip> om26er: you can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and edit te res to what you wish
<laur> yah i try this but the win installer tell me is not a valid windows partition...
<laur> and i formated with windows in install mode
<fabietto^> Hi everybody! is there any possibility for make the scroll of a page (for example in firefox) with the double click on the touch pad?
<Garbin> kostkon, I've installed it just now, but the problem still here.
<kostkon> Garbin, :(
<Garbin> wait, I do a double check for the jvm version.
<om26er> ActionParsnip, ok i set it to 1280*1024 in the xorg.conf and then rebooted but still no change
<ActionParsnip> om26er: did you change the xorg.conf file before rebooting?
<laur> i think i will delete all partiton.... :|
<ActionParsnip> om26er: hmm weird
<om26er> ActionParsnip, yes i did
<ActionParsnip> om26er: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file
<zsolt> my problem solved with an svn repo
<Garbin> My /usr/lib/jvm/default-java link to java-6-openjdk
<zsolt> thank you so much
<laur> oke let's try another problem..
<kostkon> Garbin, aha
<Garbin> sorry~!
<laur> with the MKV video file.. (hd movies)
<kostkon> Garbin, you can run the java update alternatives cmd if oyu want
<kostkon> Garbin, to have the sun java as the default jvm
<Skunk8709> I have a question
<laur> it's blank window (black) and the sound running..
<laur> yah me 2
<kostkon> !ask ! Skunk8709
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ! Skunk8709
<kostkon> !ask | Skunk8709
<ubottu> Skunk8709: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Garbin> how can I do? remove the openjdk?
<kostkon> Garbin, no, w8
<jongie> Garbin: sudo apt-get --purge remove open-jdk
<zsolt> is it possible to restore my Os to original?
<Garbin> ok
<kostkon> Garbin, give this in a terminal:  sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<kostkon> Garbin, so simple
<laur> how install nvidia 190 driver ? i have 185.18.36
<Skunk8709> Is it possible to run Ubuntu 9.04 on my Dell Studio One 19 Desktop and still retain the touchscreen functions?
<Garbin> kostkon, OK
<ActionParsnip> laur: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<jongie> hi, im looking for internet cafe management software, which one would you recommend?
<laur> tnx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Skunk8709: sure as long as you can configure it the same
<ha1331> Skunk8709: I got touch screen working on my hp laptop.
<Antagonist> jongie: Point of sale software?
<hugo_> My login window is wrong resolution. I tried startupmanager but to no avail. Where can I manually edit the resolution. I'm using 9.10
<Garbin> kostkon, cant't found the package open-jdk
<kostkon> Garbin, eh?
<Skunk8709> I do have the drivers disk I believe but this microsoft shovel crap of a disk isn't labeled as the actual touchscreen drivers
<Fenrir_> h
<Fenrir_> hi
<kostkon> Garbin, what do you mean? is this an error msg?
<Garbin> yes
<hugo_> hi
<jongie> Antagonist: no, a management software that is used to manage workstations in your cafe, that keeps track of your computer usage, lock workstations etc..
<Garbin> kostkon, is that package names "openjdk-6-jre"?
<kostkon> Garbin, what are you trying to do?
<Skunk8709> Action Parsnip: I do have the drivers disk I believe but this microsoft shovel crap of a disk isn't labeled as the actual touchscreen drivers
<Antagonist> jongie: Ah, missed the critical internet part in internet cafe :P Sorry, dunno
<Garbin> I'm trying to run "sudo apt-get --purge remove open-jdk"
<Garbin> kostkon,  I'm trying to run "sudo apt-get --purge remove open-jdk"
<kostkon> Garbin, you don;t need to
<ActionParsnip> Skunk8709: i suggest you run the liveCD and experimet, you should also websearch for guides with regard to your lappy model, see if its supported
<kostkon> Garbin, just run the above cmd i gave you
<Fenrir_> How do I remove a ppp connection like ppp0, ppp1, ppp2 ...?
<kostkon> Garbin, if you want to use the sun jvm
<Skunk8709> ActionParsnip: It's a desktop not a laptop
<Garbin> OK, I try it.
<little_wu0> ....
<ricree> I'm having sound sound issues since the upgrade to 9.10.  Certain programs such as rhythmbox have very slow and choppy sound, while others such as VLC work absolutely fine.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Skunk8709> Action Parsnip: I have tried many searches for my particular and came up empty handed
<Skunk8709> Problem*
<laur> ActionParsnip why i can't view MKV video file ? the screen is black and sound is running... PC config: 2 GB ram ddr2 | Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHZ | Nvidia GForece 7300/7500 GS
<l43a2> use VLC
<l43a2> it should play fine in that
<ActionParsnip> Skunk8709: then websearch the make/model of the device you are using
<laur> @ same with SMpalyer | VLC | MPlayer
<ActionParsnip> laur: codecs?
<laur> wich codecs ?
<kostkon> ricree, er, which apps exactly?
<Garbin> kostkon, thank you very much, the problem has gone!!!!
<kostkon> ricree, all of them, except vlc?
<kostkon> Garbin, :)
<laur> which*
<laur> N/A
<laur> i think...
<Garbin> thank you again:)
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | laur
<ubottu> laur: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ricree> kostkon: so far, I've noticed the problem with rhythmbox, banshee, and pidgin.  Totem, VLC, and flash video sound all seem to work fine
<kostkon> ricree, :/
<kostkon> ricree, ok. hmm
<ricree> kostkon:   Also, mp3s work fine on VLC, so I don't think it's a codec issue
<kostkon> ricree, it's not, yeah
<wers> how do i make evolution download read messages? I have a couple of messages in my corporate email. the thing is, i cant access them on evolution because they're marked as read on outlook
<kostkon> ricree, hmm
<Fenrir_> I have problems with my pppoe connection in ubuntu 9.10
<kostkon> ricree, it's an upgrade, so
<ricree> kostkon:  My best guess was a library issue somewhere since it's limited to certain programs, but I'm not sure how to track it down past that
<kostkon> ricree, first thing you could try is to delete the .pulse folder in your home, if there is one, then logout and login again
<ActionParsnip> ricree: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*    then reboot
<laur> oke how install bin files ?
<ActionParsnip> laur: chmod +x file; ./file
<SquarePi> somthing is wrong with Ubuntu Karmic. I can play movies, including full HD movies, on windows smoothly but not on Ubuntu. :-(
<simulation> hello guys
<simulation> how can i use $_GET variables in theme :S
<ActionParsnip> SquarePi: have you ran: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<simulation> i cant access the $_GET
<ricree> I deleted the .pulse folder and logged out and in.  No difference
<kostkon> ricree, hmm ok
<simulation> sorry wrong chan :)
<SquarePi> ActionParsnip, no, I am playing my videos using vlc but those are just codecs
<ActionParsnip> SquarePi: yes, you will need codecs to play certain files
<kostkon> ricree, ah, it could be a gstreamer related prob
<ActionParsnip> SquarePi: if you don't have codecs, you cant play the file
<SquarePi> ActionParsnip, if I don't have the codecs, they won't play at all. since I can play them I have the codecs
<ricree> kostkon:  any suggestions on how to start checking whether it is?
<ActionParsnip> SquarePi: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<RiotingPacifist> which lame -V setting is about 96kbs? or where can i look up this sort of data, it's not in the man
<SquarePi> ActionParsnip, yes, nvidia driver
<kostkon> ricree, first of all, try going to pidgin's sound prefs and check which driver is selected.
<ActionParsnip> SquarePi: is it the same in other media players, like mplayer?
<SquarePi> haven't tried mplayer yet
<ricree> kostkon: automatic
<kostkon> ricree, what other options do you have?
<ActionParsnip> SquarePi: you could also try adding the medibuntu repo and installing w32codecs (or w64codecs if you re using 64bit ubuntu)
<Andorin> I'm trying to manually mount my flash drive because Ubuntu doesn't want to auto-mount it anymore... when I type "sudo mount /dev/sdf /mount/point" it tells me I have to specify a file system type. What's the syntax?
<ActionParsnip> SquarePi: may be an issue with vlc, if it works in other players then its a vlc issue
<ricree> kostkon: ESD, ALSA, Command
<kostkon> ricree, ok. change it to alsa
<kostkon> packages.ubuntu.com is down :S
<ricree> kostkon:  Hmm... it seems to be working now
<kostkon> ricree, pidgin's sound?
<ricree> kostkon: pidgin, that is
<Andorin> Guys, I know that the system is recognizing it as a flash drive because both dmesg and lsusb list the name of the flash drive. I just can't browse or modify the files. I assume this is a mount problem?
<kostkon> ricree, ok
<kostkon> ricree, now for the rest
<ricree> kostkon:  one sec, I'm going to close it and reopen
<kostkon> ricree, ok
<ricree> kostkon: since that was the only sound I know for sure was bugged before
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: can you see the partition in the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<opossum_oisif> hi, how do I install aptana on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: and if you run: mount      can you see the partition mounted?
<disappearedng> any tools to visualize xml data in the command line?
<ricree> Ok, yeah, pidgin sound is working now
<ActionParsnip> !info aptana
<ubottu> Package aptana does not exist in karmic
<stimpie> Iam looking for panel or script to easily confure domains on apache2+exim, could somebody recommend something simple?
<X3> hello boys girls and undecided
<ActionParsnip> opossum_oisif: you could find a PPA for it
<X3> actionParsnip hi just the man
<opossum_oisif> ActionParsnip, what is a PPA?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa  | opossum_oisif
<ubottu> opossum_oisif: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: No, I don't see it in the list.
<X3> google ppa searc
<opossum_oisif> ActionParsnip, hum thx a lot!
<X3> 8search
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: then you will need to mount it manually
<Andorin> Hoo boy.
<ricree> kostkon:  pidgin sound works when set to ALSA
<ActionParsnip> !mount |  Andorin
<ubottu> Andorin: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<kostkon> ricree, :)
<ricree> kostkon:  and now to see about getting that for the media players
<kostkon> ricree, yeah
<kostkon> ricree, now, could you press alt+f2
<X3> ActionParsnip: I have a grub2 upgrade from legacy it boot works fine except is I issue update-grub I get a silly error : not foundt/grub: 7:
<kostkon> ricree, and give: gstreamer-properties
<ActionParsnip> X3: not sure, ask the channel
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | x3
<kostkon> ricree, ah, just wanted to ask, you are running pulse, right?
<ubottu> x3: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<X3> erm I have done that thx
<X3> theres no mention of that error anywhere
<kostkon> ricree, i am askign in case that you have removed for some reason
<kostkon> removed it*
<aaron11> Hello Is there a way to get PySQlite? I realy need it so that I can setup supybot
<kostkon> ricree, did the gst properties window open?
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Alright. I'm looking at the instructions, and trying them. When I run "sudo mount /device/location /mount/point" I get an error: it wants me to specify a filetype.
<X3> Anyone pls I have a grub2 upgrade from legacy it boot ok, works fine except is I issue update-grub I get a silly error : not foundt/grub: 7:
<ricree> kostkon: yeah, but it didn't work for me in 9.04, so my guess is that this is some holdover from getting sound to work then
<ricree> kostkon: yeah
<X3> theres no such error documented
<kostkon> ricree, w8. you removed it?
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: you need to make a new folder to mount to: sudo mkdir /media/usb     for example
<ricree> kostkon:   I didn't remove it, but I set everything to use OSS
<aaron11> Does http://pysqlite.org/ exist?
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Done.
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: you then mount using: sudo mount /dev/partition_name /media/usb -o uid=1000    and you'll be ok. change partition_name to whatever the partition is named (e.g.  /dev/sdb1)
<Andorin> Oh, gee, another channel troll.
<kostkon> ricree, ah. intereting then. it could be that the option to use oss for gst apps on 9.04 remained also on 9.10
<PhantomLink> !ops Jenelle is sending spam and viruses
<ronald__> hello there!what kind of linux that match for gateway M520? because i use ubuntu the problem is they have no audio sound.,
<PhantomLink> oh heh nice
<opossum_oisif> ActionParsnip, how and where do I browse ppa?
<chelz> hat was a pretty fast kline
<kostkon> ricree, thus, alt+f2, give: gstreamer-properties and then in the audio tab
<PhantomLink> ya
<user01> can s.o. kick her?
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: I still get the "you must specify the filesystem type" message.
<X3> Anyone pls I have a grub2 works ok I get this on command update-grub : not foundt/grub: 7:
<aaron11> Hello Is there a way to get PySQlite? I realy need it so that I can setup supybot
<ActionParsnip> ronald__: then run: sudo lshw -C sound   and websearch for guides to setup your sound
<ricree> kostkon: the plugin was set to oss in the selector.  I've switched it over to pulseaudio now
<kostkon> ricree, in the default output, change the plugin to alsa or pulse. whichever is available
<kostkon> ricree, nice
<kostkon> ricree, now you should be fine
<chelz> what's the hotkey to open a terminal in karmic?
<ActionParsnip> ronald__: there is no specific linux for the vast array of branded systems, it not feasible
<ricree> kostkon:  sound still seems choppy.  Will this need a reboot or new login to work?
<kostkon> ricree, test your apps now
<kostkon> ricree, eh, you could logout and login
<PhantomLink> jenelle was trying to send me porn
<aaron11> chelz: There is none
<kostkon> ricree, also, what is selected for defauilt input?
<X3> chelz: google or add it to panel
<ricree> kostkon:  don't recall, but I also set it to pulseaudio
<aaron11> PhantomLink: He send somthing about mother spanking a kid
<PhantomLink> probably just virus filled video files, but heh we use linux
<chelz> dang, alt+t was great in 8.10
<DJones> PhantomLink: Its a spammer thats been dealt with by freenode staff
<eviltoaster_3e> PhantomLink, me 2 :S
<m1dlg> why has this irc become the target for this spam/hack attack lately? none of the other ones i'm on is
<kostkon> ricree, logout and login. if again you have choppy sound, run the gst properties again and set
<kostkon> :S
<ActionParsnip> m1dlg: freenode is the largest irc network available
<aaron11> Hello Is there a way to get PySQlite? I realy need it so that I can setup supybot
<m1dlg> oh, logical
<PhantomLink> his/her stupid windows virus can't touch us
 * PhantomLink plays mc hammer - can't touch this XD
<eviltoaster_3e> and all files come from this channels users, tell me why :P
<m1dlg> I thought that too :)
<ActionParsnip> PhantomLink: can with me right now (xp work lappy)
<PhantomLink> ActionParsnip:  dirty laptop
<ronald__> ActionParsnip: so wht can i do now?
<aaron11> !ot | PhantomLink
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Did you see my last message?
<ubottu> PhantomLink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PhantomLink> clean it up !
<[JackD]> what is it with people trying to send files in this room ?
<PhantomLink> yeah, sorry, got carried away
<ActionParsnip> PhantomLink: our bespoke products wont run on anything else, linux is worthless to me in this instance
<PhantomLink> aww
<eviltoaster_3e> best i quit this channel, dont even use ubuntu ^^
<ohnoes> ActionParsnip: it appears that my whole system is in an inconsitent state. Are you sure that the alternate installer will overwrite all the base libs and programs?
<PhantomLink> you should use a windoze VM
<PhantomLink> in fullscreen mode
<PhantomLink> then they won't know XD
<ActionParsnip> PhantomLink: so if i ran linux i wouldnt be able to work would I.
<aaron11> PhantomLink: Ose offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> PhantomLink: then why bother running 2 OSes when I can use just one and get the same thing
<PhantomLink> ActionParsnip:  not sure, just spouted a random idea there :D
<aaron11> Hello Is there a way to get PySQlite? I realy need it so that I can setup supybot
<ActionParsnip> its massively flawed
<ohnoes> User mahaju spams me:
<simplexio> ohnoes: do you want reisntall all packages ?
<siliconmeadow> how do I enable autocomplete in my terminal window, e.g. type '*z' and it files in at somefile.tgz (provided somefile.tgz is the only file in the directory ending in z)?
<skfet> use tab?
<PhantomLink> question:  is this channel where the ubermassive BOUNCEATTACK.TXT dcc flood came from?  (just curious)  ( i had to kill xchat to get it to go away )
<X3> aaron11 type aptitude and when it loads do / andsearch
<ohnoes> simplexio: I want a system that gives me a root shell with networking + a working package database,
<X3> wrong window :/
<aaron11> X3: Will sudo apt-get install pysqlite work?
<Andorin> Argh...
<siliconmeadow> skfet: sorry - yes I meant to say - i can't get the tab to work to do that
<Will123456> hey guys. quick question: for a 1.6 ghz single core AMD XP with a gig of DDR RAM, is it worth going to xubuntu just for a quick boost of speed? it's fine running ubuntu but can struggle with some websites, esp. if there's quite a few tabs up. (i've read that xubuntu is quicker than ubuntu but actually not THAT much quicker, not as much as they make out anyway)
<ohnoes> simplexio: I type slowly, because of another keyboard layout.
<X3> aaron11 if the rpos exit yes
<aaron11> ok
<X3> aaron11 if the repos exist yes
<carverm> My Jaunty installation broke after a recent package update. Greeter application is crashing now. Is this best channel to try for help?
<SquarePi> Will123456, stick with Ubuntu
<GNU\colossus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8346752#post8346752 - help please (definitely takes some experience with HAL and Xorg)
<ricree> kostkon:  no change after a reboot
<kostkon> Will123456, i'm sure the slowness it flash related
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: xubuntu will be more responsive but i've ran a full kde system on a similar rig
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Flash drive still will not mount.......
<X3> anyone know about this grub2 error : not foundt/grub: 7:
<kostkon> ricree, you didn't have to reboot. but anyway, run again the gst properties app and change the default output from pulse to alsa
<simplexio> ohnoes: check msg
 * PhantomLink hugs ActionParsnip - hopefully work will be over soon so you can get back into the wonderful world of linux
<X3> theres no documentation on that
<ricree> kostkon:  tried that as well already
<kostkon> ricree, same?
<PhantomLink> ;)
<ricree> kostkon:  yeah
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: thats the sort of command you need, if its moaing about type then rerun the fdisk command, if its ntfs formatted then add: -t ntfs-3g     if its FAT based then use: -t vfat
<PhantomLink> anywho...i'll be in ot
<kostkon> ricree, could you check that you have the gstreamer-pulseaudio-something package?
<mahaju> im new to linux
<kostkon> !info gstreamer-pulseaudio
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-pulseaudio does not exist in karmic
<mahaju> i need to learn how to use it
<ActionParsnip> PhantomLink: both are fine for me, i can do what i do in either OS. I only web browse and chat so I use linux as its free
<kostkon> :?
<mahaju> could any one please help me out?
<ricree> !info gstreamer0.10-pusleaudio
<ubottu> Package gstreamer0.10-pusleaudio does not exist in karmic
<Will123456> kostkon: yeah, it is. adblock plus for FF improves things greatly.
<ricree> odd, showing up in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: so the command would be: sudo mount /dev/partition_name -t vfat /media/usb -o uid=1000
<ricree> kostkon:  but yeah, it's installed
<kostkon> Will123456, indeed
<carverm> Mahaju - you might start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/getting-started.html
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: for example, you'll need to change the partition_name and type if its not vfat
<Will123456> ActionParsnip: thanks, i guess i may as well stick with ubuntu then (it's for my mum and she's more familiar with gnome) :)
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Right, right... trying it now.
<kostkon> ricree, eh, which device is selected in gst properties in default output
<ricree> kostkon:  the odd thing is, when I hit the test in gstreamer properties and OSS is selected, it sounds just like my problem.  But both ALSA and PulseAudio work fine
<carverm> Mahaju - sorry, try this link instead https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<ricree> kostkon:   So it's like it's ignoring the gstreamer-properties and going with OSS anyways
<kostkon> ricree, but your apps still sound choppy
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: cool, if she likes it then stick with it, user interface familiarity an all
<kostkon> ricree, then, hmm
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: ARGHH! It's still rejecting the command.
<kostkon> ricree, yeah, it could be
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: you get the idea, just tweak and tweak until its good, there are lots of guides online
<X3> well thx for no help at all dont have a clew why this channel exists the questions asked mostly here are n00bish when someone asks a real question noone knows sod all
<kostkon> ricree, try this, just to make sure. w8
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: if you use http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: sudo fdisk -l   I can give te command
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: k
<carverm> The greeter application is crashing in my Jaunty installation after I allowed Update Manager to update packages recently. I've done lots of web searching to no avail. Can anyone assist? : )
<Will123456> X3: what was your question?
<Will123456> oh
<Will123456> he's gone
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d67c3c9fc
<kostkon> ricree, eh, do you have anything in .config/totem?
<ricree> kostkon:  no
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: ok the partition is /dev/sdf1
<ricree> kostkon: wait, nm.  was in the wrong folder
<ricree> kostkon: there's a state.ini
<kostkon> ricree, ok. check in .gnome2
<kostkon> ricree, do you have a totem_config file?
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/usb -t vfat -o uid=1000
<kostkon> ricree, or a totem file
<ricree> kostkon:  totem's one of the programs that works.  Would it likely make a difference?
<kostkon> ricree, ah, totem works
<mahaju> Could anybody please helpme?
<kostkon> ricree, tell me again the ones that don't work
<chelz> mahaju: whatcha need?
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: this has a vfat guide too: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<ricree> kostkon: rhythmbox and banshee are the only two I can confirm at the moment. Also, banshee wasn't installed until the issues cropped up with rhythmbox, so I don't see it being a config issue with that program
<kostkon> ricree, ok
<ricree> kostkon:  My guess is that I've screwed up the config for gstreamer somehow, but I'm not sure how
<kostkon> ricree, both are gstreamer apps, yeah
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Now take a look at this http://pastebin.com/d7eb3f949
<kostkon> ricree, but totem is a gst app too
<kostkon> ricree, hmm
<carverm> The greeter application is crashing in my Jaunty installation after I allowed Update Manager to update packages recently. I've done lots of web searching to troubleshoot, but gnome desktop is hosed. Can anyone assist? : )
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: ok has this stick been in a windows sstem before putting it in your linux system?
<kostkon> ricree, eh, what device is selected in gst properties, in the default output section
<ricree> kostkon:  like I said before,  it's almost like those apps are ignoring the settings from gstreamer-properties.  I'm not sure what would cause that
<ricree> kostkon: one sec
<kostkon> ricree, there should be a drop down below the plugin one
<ricree> kostkon: default at the moment
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Yes, but not for a while now. Um, if it helps, I was experimenting with TrueCrypt in order to get the hang of it using this flash drive... so that might have something to do with why I can't mount it?
<kostkon> ricree, aha. what other options are availablwe to selet?
<ricree> kostkon: STAC92xx Analog and STAC92xx Digital are the other options
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: did you just rip the device out of the system or did you use the saftely remove hardware function in windows?
<ricree> kostkon:  and NVIDIA HDMI
<kostkon> ricree, hmm. then, select the analog one
<Andorin> Oh my God. >_<
<ronald__> how to unlock this /var/lib/dpkg/lock??
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: ?
<cookie_> hi everybody
<kostkon> ricree, and test your apps again
<ActionParsnip> ronald__: close synaptic
<ricree> kostkon:  not at first.  Going to try relogging
<ronald__> how i close the synaptic?
<cankoy> carverm: can you log in from console?
<carverm> Cankoy - yes I can
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: I'm really sorry for wasting your time. This WAS a TrueCrypt thing- if I have the drive formatted the way I do then I have to mount it myself with TrueCrypt. I just got it to work. At least now I know more about mount..... again, sorry for the time waste.
<ActionParsnip> ronald__: its a window on the desktop, like gedit or openoffice
<cookie_> how to change vdi type form fixed-size image to dynamically expanding image ?
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: you got the gold, thats all that matters:)
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: you also learned the mount command some which is good, many users can't
<cankoy> carverm: tried any apt-get commands?
<ActionParsnip> ronald__: only 1 app can access the packages at once
<carverm> cankoy: I've tried apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. One sec and I'll type error I got when running update
<ricree> kostkon: no change
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it doesn't seem too difficult in principle... this drive just magically wouldn't mount. Which, for TrueCrypt's purposes, is actually rather nice. Thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> ronald__: if synaptic isnt running and you are not installing any packages then you can run this:
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | ronald__
<ubottu> ronald__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kostkon> ricree, :/
<Gab_> hi
<cankoy> carverm: first do an 'apt-get clean' before them
<carverm> cankoy: ok, sec
<Acegi> Hi, quick question. What command do I use to detect what wireless module is in use?
<kostkon> ricree, you could try reinstalling gst
<conb123> How do i get my bottom window bar back after i removed it to make way for awn?
<cookie_> conb123,  you have to add it manually
<conb123> cookie_: Oh man that's annoying
<carverm> cankoy: did apt-get clean, then apt-get update. no problems there. when running apt-get upgrade it wants to upgrade some, I select "y" and I get an error when trying to upgrade totem-common
<ActionParsnip> conb123: right click desktop -> add panel
<Gab_> programs are erased to clear the wine?
<kostkon> ricree, but it's strange yeah. do you have a 4th gst app you could test? :D
<ricree> kostkon: I'll give that a try
<conb123> Actionparsnip: Yeah got it just thought i could maybe do something like dpkg-reconfigure
<ricree> kostkon: can you think of any off the top of your head?
<Irakirashia> How do I set the common home folder permissions for my account?
<ActionParsnip> conb123: nar, much simpler
<kostkon> ricree, :(
<cankoy> carverm: can you pastebin please? (as many lines as possible)
<carverm> cankoy: "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/totem-common_2.26.1-0ubuntu5.1_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> Irakirashia: cd /home; ls -la ./$USER
<cookie_> anyone know how to change VDI disk type in VirtualBox?
<ricree> kostkon: anyways, reinstalling gstreamer right now, maybe that will help
<ActionParsnip> cookie_: have you asked in #vbox ?
<carverm> cankoy: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpks returned an error code (1)"
<kostkon> ricree, yeah
<ActionParsnip> carverm: if you use http://pastebin   you can give the whole output
<cookie_> o thanks, i don't know, that this channel exist
<Irakirashia> ActionParsnip I want to set, not to see :P
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: Your link sorta broke.
<Irakirashia> ActionParsnip I just forgot the correct number to do the chmod -R
<ActionParsnip> Irakirashia: do you want to change the owner?
<emergion> ss
<Irakirashia> ActionParsnip Uhm, maybe changing the owner will do, thanks, I'll do it
<carverm> ActionParsnip: I'm in this chat session on another comp. Not sure how to use pastebin from the command line of the broken ubuntu box?
<ActionParsnip> Irakirashia: theres no usiversal as some files may need to be executable, others may not
<Irakirashia> ActionParsnip I just mod +x any executable ween needed
<ActionParsnip> Irakirashia: cd /home; sudo chown $USER:$USER ./$USER
<ActionParsnip> oops
<conb123> ActionParsnip: Right so what exactly do i need on the bar again, window list, show desktop button, that's it isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> Irakirashia:  cd /home; sudo chown -R$USER:$USER ./$USER
<ActionParsnip> add a space between -R and chown
<ActionParsnip> and $USER
<ActionParsnip> Irakirashia:  cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER     is what you need
<Irakirashia> Thanks ActionParsnip ;)
<ActionParsnip> Irakirashia: if you use a recursive chmod you may remove the executable permissions where it is needed, the owner will have the right access for writability
<Irakirashia> I know ActionParsnip, don't worry, I just woke up and forgot that chown existed :P
<administrator_> 7list
<cookie_> aghr on #vbox nobody is active, so i ask again: How to change VDI type form fixed-size image to dynamically expanding image?
<Werztron> Hi
<aaron11> !help
<[[Rx-BOT]]> aaron11: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaron11> What the hell!
<cookie_> ?
<aaron11> !help
<[[Rx-BOT]]> aaron11: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<m_tadeu> hi everyone.....how can I get the supported resolutions for my nvidia card/driver?
<llutz> cookie_: it seems you cannot, maybe look at this http://forum.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=23566
<[[Rx-BOT]]> <http://ln-s.net/4bKG> (at forum.virtualbox.org)
<cookie_> llutz, thanks, I'll see this
<rashed2020> What is this [[Rx-BOT]] thing?
<ActionParsnip> not seen it before
<aaron11> :P looks like a bot
<llutz> may one of the ops kick that f... bot please?
<aaron11> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<[[Rx-BOT]]> aaron11: Error: "ops" is not a valid command.
<rashed2020> Really? That's an emergency?
<aaron11> [[Rx-BOT]]: Is a problem
<[[Rx-BOT]]> aaron11: Error: "Is" is not a valid command.
<kostkon> rashed2020, it's not?
<rashed2020> I wouldn't even call this urgent.
<cankoy> cookie_: there's no direct way, but you can clone it using VBoxManage clonehd ...
<aaron11> kick please
<cookie_> cankoy, again?? oh god, i convert it from .raw
<djdarkman> hello, can someone tell me how can I disable this harddrive naging servirce completely?
<carverm> cankoy: Since my ubuntu box is at the command line and this chat is from another comp, what is the best way to get you the info you need to assist?
<cankoy> cookie_: there's no in-place fixed<->dynamic conversion. You need to clone it using the command I specified, see vbox manual for details.
<ActionParsnip> djdarkman: not aware of such a service
<djdarkman> it's something called gdu-notification
<djdarkman> it always tells that the harddrive is failing
<cookie_> cankoy, yes i use it, but i'm bit strange about this
<ActionParsnip> djdarkman: have you fsck'd the drive. Maybe a test with the manufacturers testing tool will clear it up
<ActionParsnip> djdarkman: seems to be a daemon process, you could disable it
<conb123> Ohhhh what is that command in ubuntu for sending messages to other users on the network?
<cankoy> carverm: the first error you posted implies you did not run 'apt-get clean'
<carverm> cankoy: I did. Happy to run it again
<cankoy> carverm: then update, followed by upgrade
<carverm> cankoy: apt-get clean has been run (just now). apt-get update runs fine also
<carverm> cankoy: apt-get upgrade indicates totem-common will be upgraded. When I accept with "y" is when it tries to upgrade and generates the error
<ActionParsnip> conb123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288042    is like net send
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, the same thing happens
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: does aboutplugins say its 10.1 ?
<redliner> i've installed UNR but button of wireless card isn't working in a right way
<cankoy> carverm: then manually remove that file under /var/cache/apt/... and try upgrade  again
<Acegi> I have a list of modprobe modules but I'm not sure which one is my wireless network
<Acegi> How do I find out?
<redliner> wireless card - atheros
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, yes but dpkg -l | grep flash doesn't
<carverm> cankoy: trying it now
<carverm> cankoy: it downloads the totem-common file, but unfortunately generates the same errors again:
<Acegi> It's not atheros
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: good, and is the swf stuff out too?
<carverm> cankoy: gdbm fatal: read error
<carverm> cankoy: Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/totem-common_2.26.1-0ubuntu5.1_all.deb
<carverm> cankoy: E: Sub-process /us/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> carverm: use pastebin for multiple lines like that
<ActionParsnip> !paste | carverm
<ubottu> carverm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, oh, I get this at the end of about:plugins
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, Shockwave Flash
<suigeneris>     Dosya adı: libflashplayer.so
<suigeneris>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<carverm> ActionParsnip: I'm in this chat on a windoze box. The ubuntu box is at command line. Not sure how to get in chat from command line on the ubuntu box to use pastebin?
<suigeneris> !pastebinit | carverm
<ubottu> carverm: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<toffan> hi all
<Ome> 'lo
<toffan> I need some help for WINE
<ActionParsnip> carverm: sure: copy the text to a file then run: pastebinit file
<ricree> kostkon:  reinstalling gstreamer did no good.  Also tried removing and reinstalling the programs and that also did nothing
<toffan> I have one dotnet application and need to run in ubuntu 9.10
<kostkon> ricree, :/
<ActionParsnip> carverm: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/88628    use that but translate it to totem
<carverm> ActionParsnip: working on getting pastebinit installed on the ubuntu box
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: you still have the old version some place
<ActionParsnip> carverm: get totem nailed first
<kostkon> ricree, eh, do you have all the gst codecs packages installed?
<toffan> is there anyone who can help me on dotnet or WINE?
<carverm> ActionParsnip: Thank you for the link. I'll read through that to see if I can get this totem problem whacked.
<ricree> kostkon: I think I only have whatever comes with ubuntu-restricted-extras, but I'm not sure
<mehdus> hey how are you
<dvrcoder> hi all, question: where do i change the screen settings for the console? i want my 80x25 back
<mehdus> sorry i dont now
<kostkon> ricree, you could check which gst packages are installed
<toffan> anyone can help me on WINE topic?
<kostkon> ricree, in synaptic
<kostkon> ricree, could you also try something else
<Spixx> toffan: Try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine
<infidel2> how can i tell which version of qt i have?
<ActionParsnip> carverm: it basically makes your system forget it has totem installed ;)
<kostkon> ricree, open rhythm, put something playing and then start lowering the volume gradually
<toffan> i have installed but still cant able to run the app
<carverm> ActionParsnip: That would be a good thing
<Spixx> toffan: what errors do you get?
<kostkon> ricree, i mean the volume slider in rhythm
<rsk> toffan ask the qeustion
<toffan> Spixx i can not run, no error
<kostkon> ricree, it;s on the right, in the taskbar
<rsk> er
<Spixx> toffan: what type of "app" is it?
<rsk> toffan how does it not run? what app is it? what wine version? run wine --version
<ActionParsnip> carverm: this is one of the weaknesses in package based systems, if you get them stuck you can't install /  remove anything til you fix it
<ricree> kostkon:  crashes the program
<Spixx> Anyone who knows a bit of syslog-ng? I have an installation that wont logg any remote hosts anymore?
<kostkon> ricree, !!
<toffan> http://www.sharekhan.com/tradetiger/setupnew.html
<toffan> this is the url
<toffan> Spixx: you can see this her
<toffan> here*
<carverm> ActionParsnip: And all this started because I let Update Manager upgrade the packages it was suggesting...
<kostkon> ricree, ok. then run rhythm from the terminal and try again to use the slider
<rsk> toffan not sure it .net 2 works yet but try to install it with winetricks or use mono
<ricree> kostkon:  that's where I've been running it from
<kostkon> ricree, any errors?
<ricree> kostkon:  CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<toffan> rsk: I can not get.. could you please tell me in detais..?
<rsk> toffan no
<kostkon> ricree, only this one line?
<ricree>  kostkon:  but that's prior to attempting to play anything
<ricree>  kostkon: nothing else
<kostkon> ricree, no, any errors when trying to lower the volume
<kostkon> ricree, nothing?
<ActionParsnip> carverm: it comes with no promises and no sla, so if it goes weird you gotta fix it yourself
<ricree>  kostkon:  none
<rsk> toffan if you dont know theese things i recomend install XP in virtualbox and just run it from there
<toffan> Spixx: can you please help me on this?
<kostkon> ricree, hmm
<ricree>  kostkon:  actually, it doesn't crash, it looks like it just hangs for a few seconds
<carverm> ActionParsnip: Yep, it's great when it works. Painful when it breaks.
<Spixx> on syslog-ng topic Conf == http://pastebin.com/m43b81b3a
<toffan> rsk I have vista and win7 runs with ubuntu
<ricree>  kostkon:  when the volume is changed
<kostkon> ricree, and if you lower the volume you are still getting choppy sound?
<Spixx> toffan: Dotnet is quite a hard bit to run though Wine
<infidel2> i apt-get installed something that's an older version and they have a newer .deb. do i have to sudo apt-get remove the old package before dpkg -i'ing the new one?
<ricree>  kostkon:  yeah
<kostkon> ricree, :/
<toffan> Spixx: is tehre anything else through which i can run Dotnet apps..?
<Spixx> toffan: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<cankoy> infidel2: no
<Werztron> Bye.
<toffan> thanks Spixx
<toffan> I will try from that
<Spixx> check winetricks out that will make it simpler to install and use dotnet also see to it that you install dotnet from www.microsoft.com/downloads
<infidel2> cankoy will it install over the old version or just keep them both installed
<toffan> thanks rsk also
<cankoy> infidel2: it will remove the old version
<Spixx> Back to syslog-ng? Anyone that know why this http://pastebin.com/m43b81b3a don't work :S it logged before I added the rules.
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, same thing
<kostkon> ricree, just to be sure, do you see rhythm in your sound prefs, in the applications tab
<smuggboy> hello @all, i have a problem to open black&white images (1bit color depth) via " xloadimage " - i can only see black where the image should be. same problem in debian but attention -> no problem with debian live an some other Linux Distros... i need some help to track and solve the problem
<Spixx> I'm trying to separete every hosts to a different file.
<kostkon> ricree, open rhythm, put something playing and check
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: try: cd /; sudo find -iname "*.so" | grep flash
<ricree> kostkon:  no, it doesn't show up
<carverm> ActionParsnip: Getting errors when trying to follow the steps in the post. I've got pastebinit installed on the ubuntu box now. Output of  "sudo apt-get upgrade" is available now at http://pastebin.com/f25a40aa0
<kostkon> ricree, :O even when plauing?
<infidel2> cankoy how do you make dpkg install the package's dependencies?
<ricree> kostkon:  nope, not even when playing
<kostkon> ricree, right. interesting
<kostkon> ricree, very interesting
<ActionParsnip> carverm: sudo apt-get --purge remove totem    does that remove it
<ActionParsnip> infidel2: sudo apt-get -f install
<cankoy> infidel2: without apt-get, you need to fetch them 1by1, put in a folder with the main .deb and run 'dpkg -i *.deb'
<ActionParsnip> infidel2: after you sudo dpkg -i debfile
<kostkon> ricree, what about totem?
<carverm> ActionParsnip: Errors encountered there also. Output is at http://pastebin.com/f6348a38
<infidel2> ActionParsnip even if the dpkg -i debfile didnt install anything and just said that certain dependencies were needed first?
<ricree> kostkon: one sec.  Had a promising comment on #gstreamer.  following that up right now
<ActionParsnip> carverm: i'd go for the hack to carve totem ot, then remove it
<kostkon> ricree, :)
<yoyo_> hi
<ActionParsnip> infidel2: the de file will be put into the apt cache folder, when you run sudo apt-get -f install it will install the deps, then the deb file you wanted
<carverm> ActionParsnip: The method listed in the post you previously linked?
<ActionParsnip> carverm: yeah
<infidel2> ActionParsnip that just tells me it couldnt find package install
<carverm> ActionParsnip: I got errors when trying that, but I'll step through it again and post a pastebin dump for the step where it breaks
<infidel2> ActionParsnip what do i put after install , the deb file name or just the package name?
<ActionParsnip> infidel2: step 1: install deb file with: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ricree> kostkon:  and now it works
<kostkon> ricree, wow
<ActionParsnip> infidel2: step 2: run: sudo apt-get -f install
<kostkon> ricree, the solution?!
<infidel2> ActionParsnip i did that and step two just says 'cant find package install'
<ricree> kostkon: apparently there was a pref burried in gconf
<kostkon> ricree, lol. it was still set to use oss?
<ActionParsnip> infidel2: then the deps you need are not on your repos, you need to add some or download the debs to satisfy the system
<ricree> kostkon: musicaudiosing needed to be changed from osssink to pulsesink
<kostkon> ricree, hehehe
<carverm> ActionParsnip: dpkg errors out when trying to remove totem-common. Output is here: http://pastebin.com/f7491119e
<kostkon> ricree, then what gst properties is for :S
<ricree> kostkon: according to someone on #gstreamer it's known that gstreamer-properties is out of date
<ricree> kostkon:  :(
<kostkon> ricree, ah, right. then someone needs to update it :/
<carverm> ActionParsnip: Bleh, that wasn't helpful. It didn't capture the error messages
<ricree> kostkon:  and apparently it doesn't change some new keyes that were added
<kostkon> ricree, it doesnt update all the gconf keys apparently eh?
<kostkon> ricree, yeah :)
<ricree> kostkon:  well thanks a ton for all of your help
<kostkon> ricree, :)
<robert8> bonjour
<ricree> kostkon:  I probably wouldn't have even tracked it down to a gstreamer config issue if not for your help
<kostkon> ricree, hehe. maybe
<ActionParsnip> carverm: you could try force installing the deb, its a high level app so won't affect stuff
<carverm> ActionParsnip: Ok. Lemme lookup the syntax and give it a shot
<cankoy> carverm: you first pastebin suggests the postrm script is causing trouble (in the example link it was prerm)
<ActionParsnip> carverm: sudo dpkg --force-all -i debfile
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, mtozses@mtozses-laptop:/mnt/depo/Belgeler$ cd /; sudo find -iname "*.so" | grep flash
<suigeneris> ./usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/program/libflashli.so
<suigeneris> ./home/mtozses/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<suigeneris> mtozses@mtozses-laptop:/$
<FloodBot2> suigeneris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mow> are people getting spam from Jenelle here
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: weird, seems you only have the one file, if you run: mv /home/mtozses/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so ~    then rerun the browser, do you have flash?
<ActionParsnip> Mow: yeah with a video file?
<carverm> cankoy: Your tip may have helped totem finally get removed. I removed totem-common.postrm and it seems like it may have successfully removed the package now
<EvRide> anyone using empathy?
<mow> ya says something about kids:(
<tavasti> is it possible to disable dcc totally from xchat?
<ActionParsnip> Mow: yeah, just cancel it
<snowrichard> connecting to freenode took a long time just now
<ActionParsnip> tavasti: i'm sure you could disable all file transfers in the settings
<EvRide> well anyways, i can't stand empathy, anyone else have the same opinion?
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, I don't
<mow> ActionParsnip > Jenelle should be perminataly band from here
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: then you have the 10.0 file, not 10.1
<ActionParsnip> Mow: i'm not an op
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, when I move it back to ./mozilla/plugins/, I have 10.1
<mow> ActionParsnip > the title suggest some kind of child porn IMO
<cvandonderen_> Hiya
<EvRide> jezus kreist, what are you guys talking about?
<cvandonderen_> How can I import a .pst file in Evolution 2.28 (Ub 9.10)? all import options stay greyed-out
<kkkduifjalsdd> is there a timer for the terminal, starting from 0 sec and going on...
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: rm ~/libflasplayer.so; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_1_p1_linux_111709.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./flashplayer10_1_p1_linux_111709.tar.gz; mv ~/install_flash_player_10_linux/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins; rm -rf ./install_flash_player_10_linux; rm ~/flashplayer10_1_p1_linux_111709.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: never mind then
<cankoy> carverm: any luck with 'apt-get upgrade' now?
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: you got it, don't run the command
<pinguin07> hai
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: do the vids play better
<LjL> kkkduifjalsdd: to do what? "sleep" is a very simple timer: it'll terminate after n seconds
<EvRide> actionparsnip, you an actionscript developer?
<suigeneris> nou, still not the full length
<carverm> Still not happy. Output is here http://pastebin.com/f3e4b81d0
<ActionParsnip> EvRide: no i just use command line a lot
<carverm> cankoy: output is here http://pastebin.com/f3e4b81d0
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip*
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: try a video with the newer flash
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip,     Dosya adı: libflashplayer.so / Shockwave Flash 10.1 d51 <--- from about:plugins
<EvRide> well i was actually going to ask you before you posted that... cause of your name
<kkkduifjalsdd> LjL, I mean it should show me the elapsed time, e.g. when making a presentation
<nou> suigeneris: full length of what ?
<EvRide> looking for a stop watch kkkduifjalsdd?
<suigeneris> nou, that was directed to ActionParsnip, sorry
<kkkduifjalsdd> EvRide, yes
<pinguin07> hai,
<EvRide> kkduifjalsdd: http://www.online-stopwatch.com/
<przemo> hi
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: how are videos?
<przemo> ok thanx
<LjL> kkkduifjalsdd: i can't find anything like that for the terminal... could probably be hacked together as a script, though
<EvRide> there is also a stopwatch program you can install through synaptic
<kkkduifjalsdd> EvRide, thx a lot
<EvRide> yup
<cankoy> carverm: try 'apt-get install gnome-common'
<carverm> cankoy: output is here http://pastebin.com/f1aaac1d9
<cankoy> carverm: basically there're 52 packages in troubled state, you need to fix them 1 by 1 if necessary
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, it looks okay now. I have to try other videos too
<suigeneris> thanks
<cankoy> carverm: can you remove any of those *-dev packages?
<carverm> cankoy: let me check
<carverm> cankoy: If I try to remove using 'sudo apt-get remove libxine-dev' for example, this is the result http://pastebin.com/fdca0827
<Dougal> I want to run graphical programs on my desktop with superuser privelages, there's a small program that lets me do that, just trying to remember the name. gsudo, is what i thought it was called. Does anyone know the program i'm talking about?
<Fake51> anyone wellversed with screen? have a problem with input, keys not getting through properly
<cankoy> carverm: the number has become 50, what does 'apt-cache policy libxine-dev' report?
<EagleScreen> Dougal: it is gksu
<Adrian1> Hello. Can somebody please help me install ebox ?
<carverm> cankoy: http://pastebin.com/f63d90ba8
<EagleScreen> Fake51: wrong keyboard layout?
<carverm> cankoy: I was able to remove some of the unused packages a bit earlier, which is why the # of packages wanting attention has dropped
<ActionParsnip> Adrian1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Fake51> EagleScreen: doubt it, everything else works just fine
<Fake51> EagleScreen: my problem is that shift-tab doesn't come through
<cankoy> carverm: 'apt-get remove libexpat1-dev'
<EagleScreen> Fake51: do they work in a tty terminal?
<Adrian1> ActionParsnip: I done that. It doesen't work.
<ActionParsnip> Adrian1: thats all i know
<Dougal> ah, i wanted *gksudo* thanks
<carverm> cankoy: That removed some packages then ended with an error. Down to 39. http://pastebin.com/f4bf011a1
<ActionParsnip> Adrian1: i use ssh, does everything
<Fake51> EagleScreen: well, when I run in a terminal without using screen, shift-tab gets through just fine
<Fake51> EagleScreen: same comp, using screen, no dice
<cankoy> carverm: if you followed the output messages, it should be apparent for you how to fix things now?
<Fake51> EagleScreen: hmmm, could be a TERM thing ... got it working on another comp, different TERM setting. Thanks for the input :)
<carverm> cankoy: Not quite. If it won't let me remove libexpat1-dev, what is next step?
<cankoy> carverm: postrm is causing problem for it, so...
<cankoy> carverm: correcting, prerm
<carverm> cankoy: so remove libexpat1.prerm from /var/lib/dpkg/info ?
<cankoy> carverm: yes
<mrXX> gdmorning ppl
<cankoy> carverm: libexpat1-dev.prerm
<nathan_muir> hi
<mrXX> is anybody been using Poomo here?
<mrXX> i need some help with pommo and there is no channel for pommo
<carverm> cankoy: seems to have removed that one now. let me work through the list and see if I can get this cleaned up. thanks much for the help
<alumno> hey
<alumno> im having weird issues
<Adrian1> invoke-rc.d: initscript ebox, action "apache" failed.
<alumno> i cant login, it says theres not enough space on my hd space
<alumno> im dual boot on ubuntu and windows
<mrXX> alumno looks like u have clear the junk out of your pc
<alumno> and also, how do i erase a ubuntu? cuz i had a problem and now i have 2ubuntus and 1windows
<mrXX> alumno lol,
<alumno> it's weird cuz i have like 330GB
<mrXX> alumno did u setup ubuntu thru wubi?
<om26er> alumno, not two ubuntu's two kernels
<alumno> oh yeah im on schools comp
<alumno> nono om26er
<Dr_Willis> alumno:  you can delete  the extra ubuntu install/partion and repartiion/reforamt/mount the drive space somewhere.
<alumno> i have 2ubuntu
<alumno> and like 4kernels
<alumno> cuz i got whathever graphic card error
<Dr_Willis> alumno:  use gparted to depete the proper partions.
<benc> in upstart what this means? stop on runlevel [!023456]
<alumno> and had to reinstall all over again, i have to erase it
<mrXX> alumno then go to windows, find the drive where u installed ubunntu, there should be an icon for Uninstall ubunut
<Dr_Willis> benc:  it stops the service on run levels 0 2 3 4 5 6  I think.. No sure what the ! means..
<alumno> so what do i do?
<alumno> when i put gparted, it said that it didnt recognize
<mrXX> alumno log into windows, go to the folder where ubuntu is setup, and uninstall it
<Dr_Willis> alumno: be more verbose in your error messages. and you may be using gparted incorrectly
<benc> Dr_Willis: I'm runnign a web server. when it is reasonable to stop it? Is there a job example for a web server I can use as a reference?
<Dr_Willis> alumno:  You did a normal install or a wubi install?
<alumno> Dr_Willis, i dunno
<alumno> it wasnt me who installed it
<alumno> as u can see, it's the schools computer
<alumno> so they installed ubuntu again
<alumno> so now i have 2ubuntus
<krishna> Hi
<alumno> and 1windows xp
<mrXX> alumno log into the windows partition and see if there is any folder called UBUNTU somewhere
<alumno> so how do i fix it so that i acn have only 1ubuntu?
<alumno> w8
<krishna> i have upgraded  using update manager to 9.10 from 04/// now, i want to install windows7.... is it ok to restore grub from 9.04 live cd ??????
<mrXX> alumno log into the windows partition , search if there is a Ubuntu folder somewhere, and let us know
<alumno> mrXX, where?
<mrXX> alumno is the computer with you?
<alumno> w8 ill go use search engine lol
<alumno> yeh
<alumno> im on my partners computer with ubuntu xD
<mrXX> alumno then get into the hard drive
<kahen> hi, i'm on a fresh install of karmic and flash randomly stops playing sound from time to time. like one minute i play a youtube video and it's fine, i go and do something else and then when i try and play another video *poof* sound's gone. this _never_ used to happen on gutsy->jaunty (all 4 releases)
<kahen> and yes, i was using pulseaudio on jaunty as well
<mrXX> alumno see if you can search the file WUBI somewhere
<mrXX> alumno or even a folder called ubuntu!
<alumno> ubuntu is not found :S
<mrXX> search wubi
<conb123> Er i just removed that envelope icon on the top bar that lets you switch between im's, email applications etc assuming i could add it again but now i cannot find it in add to panel where is it?
<JordanC> Ubuntu was lost, but now is found, alumno
<alumno> nothing man
<krishna>  i have upgraded  using update manager to 9.10 from 04/// now, i want to install windows7.... is it ok to restore grub from 9.04 live cd ? or should i have to download the 9.10 live cd.... because i read in a site before karmic release that karmic has grub 2 while jaunty  grub 1.5... so it possible to do from a jaunty cd ???
<alumno> JordanC, it's not lost lol, it just that i have 2ubuntu partitions xD
<mrXX> alumno if so seems like ubuntu has not been installed from windows
<nathan_muir> hey folks - i would like to change the cpu governer without typing in the password everytime - as i found out, polkit doesn't come with karmic - can someone tell me how to set it up via console/config-file?
<RobLikesBrunch> Is it correct thinking that a proxy that allows users outside the intranet to access IP-based subscription services should be a reverse proxy?
<kostkon> kahen, sound stops only in flash?
<alumno> mrXX, dunno
<Will123456> krishna:  if you installed 9.04, then you'll have grub 1.5 as your bootloader
<mrXX> alumno then do u have ubuntu live cd?
<kahen> krishna: probably not. karmic uses grub2 iirc
<mrXX> alumno or any bootable cd?
<JordanC> conb123: Right click on the panel at the top, and click "Add To Panel", then select  "Indicator Applet" :)
<alumno> mrXX, i dont have one
<Will123456> krishna: using a 9.04 live CD is probably safer
<mrXX> alumno how many disk partition you have?
<ltspadmin>  i m getting an error while create the users..
<ltspadmin>  getting an error message in ubuntu 8.04 ltsp server(users-admin:2285): Liboobs-CRITICAL **: create_dbus_struct_from_user: assertion `(login && password && homedir && shell)' failed
<alumno> mrXX, dunno
<conb123> JordanC: Ah that's what it's called, thanks alot
<alumno> how do i check?
<krishna> Will123456, you didnot read properly.. i said "I UPGRADED jaunty to karmic using manager update... so is it ok to use karmic live or januty liove ?
<Will123456> krishnha: if you upgraded ubuntu, then it would not have upgraded the grub install
<kazorin> Anyone here familiar with the various Wine front-ends? I'm just wondering what to get.
<alumno> but on booting i have ubuntu+it's recovery and memtest stuff, ubuntu+etc, windows xp
<JordanC> conb123: No problem :) It happens.
<mrXX> alumno are you in windows or ubuntu right now?
<redliner> hi
<Will123456> krishna: even if you're running 9.10 now, you'll be using a grub 1.5, not 2
<krishna> Will123456, ok..
<kahen> kostkon: dunno actually. don't have the problem _right now_. i shall make a note of checking that next time (any audio file from any random podcast played with the totem plugin will do, right?)
<redliner> help me to install it on acer aspire one
<redliner> zg5
<Will123456> krishna: that's assuming you haven't manually reinstalled grub since upgrading to 9.10
<RobLikesBrunch>  Is it correct thinking that a proxy that allows users outside the intranet to access IP-based subscription services should be a reverse proxy?
<kostkon> kahen, yeah
<krishna> Will123456, i havent
<mrXX> redliner download wubi and it will do the trick
<krishna> Will123456, how to check if i had reinstalled grub ?
<epinky> redliner: install what?
<redliner> mrXX: exactly i've installed it and configured but LED of wireless isn't working
<Will123456> krishna: find some way to check the grub version - i don't know off the top of my head.
<redliner> sorry for my english
<mrXX> redliner many hardware is not supported still, use a hard cable to surf the net search for driver if you can get one
<kazorin> Is anyone here familiar with Wine and it's various front-ends?
<krishna> menu.lst has not say that its 1.5
<redliner> mrXX: so sad
<mrXX> redliner ya dude, i have acer aspire and my mic is still not working
<Will123456> krishna: incidentally i don't know much about restoring grub. i can't say that whatever you're planning to do with it will work-  i can only say that if you installed using 9.04 then upgraded using the update manager (instead of say, doing a fresh install from CD), then your grub version will be the same as when you installed grub the first time.
<akyapt> i have ubuntu 9.04:can any 1 tell me how can i install 9.10 by removing 9.04??????
<alumno> so help me?
<mrXX> akyapt run $update-manager-d
<krishna> Will123456, ok , i got your. Thanks to you
<mrXX> alumno r u in windows or ubuntu?
<switchgirl> there is a national disaster i need help setting up a rss feed link to my channel #cumbria-flood anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> akyapt:  the 9.10 installer can reformat the 9.04 filesystems if you telll it to. That will delete ALL the data on the 9.04 filesystems
<krishna> akyapt, update manager to fresh install
<Will123456> krishna: good luck :)
<krishna> akyapt, * upgrade
<jcrawford> hey guys is there a reason why apps do not remember what screen they were on previously?  I know in OS X and Windows the apps go to the screen they were last on when opened again
<krishna> akyapt, get a live cd for a fresh install
<LjL> switchgirl: you could use supybot, i believe it has an rss plugin. ask me further in #ubuntu-bots
<Will123456> switchgirl: cumbria is flooding? i have family there
<switchgirl> Will123456, yeah hell heah they have army billeted to help out
<krishna> akyapt, if you say "remove" is complete removal of this 9.04 > fresh install
<switchgirl> its that bad
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  thats a feature of the window manager to rember or not.  some apps also dont always 'open' properly so they ignore the wm hints
<kavurt> mrXX: redliner: I have acer expire one and everything is working
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, is there a setting I have to set in my WM for that or is it on by default?
<akyapt> krishna:while booting form cd??
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  shoudl rember by default for gnome i think. Most of my apps do rember here
<jcrawford> xchat, thunderbird, firefox, etc seem to open on the primary display rather than the last position
<redliner> kavurt: hmm
<jcrawford> i am running gnome
<jphillips86> How do I switch the command key and control key on a macbook running ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  firefox rembers here. On my Nvidia/twinview system
<krishna> akyapt, yes, boot live cd..  "remove" your ubuntu partition.. reinstall ubuntu   = "remove:" this complelete..
<jcrawford> jphillips86, i can help with that
<nathan_muir> bye
<jcrawford> go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<krishna> akyapt, why not try upgrade using updatemanager ?
<jcrawford> make sure you choose Apple and Macintosh for the keyboard type
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  forget that..firefox dont rember. :) it just opens on the 2nd monitor because thats where my IRC client is at.
<akyapt> krishna:it takes a along time na
<alumno> can anyone help me???
<alumno> how do i erase the extra ubuntu partition?
<alumno> either in ubuntu or xp?
<jcrawford> jphillips86, for what i just said i am talking about the Layout tab :)
<jcrawford> once that is done let me know and i will tell you the next step
<Dr_Willis> alumno:  use  a live cd, and gparted, or fdisk - is one way Or the xp disk management tools
<epinky> alumno: use gparted CD
<krishna> akyapt, if your ubuntu is UP TO DATE (has all updates).. then download, alternate.iso and mount it.. its simple because you can pause and resume the download ..
<alumno> gparted doesnt work :S
<Dr_Willis> alumno:  you may be using it wrong. it works for most people.
<alumno> but for gparted i dont need a live cd, do i?
<kavurt> alumno: what do you mean "erase"? do you want to format it?
<Dr_Willis> alumno:  i often use gparted from a live cd. that way all filesystems are unmounted
<akyapt> krishna:i got the cd on request ...and i tried to boot but didint know how to delete the 9.04 partition ...so cancelled it
<akyapt> krishna:ya i have all the updates ,but i have the cd...
<epinky> alumno: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php , it works most of the time
<george> hello
<krishna> akyapt, don't.. try downloading alternate iso . because you can pause and resume the download if you slow internet (unlike in update manager)
<alumno> kavurt, i have two ubuntu partitions
<jcrawford> yay helped my first ubuntu user haha
<alumno> cuz one had a problem and broke
<alumno> but they didnt delete that partition
<krishna> akyapt, the upgrade is very simple..  just mount the alternate and it will start the upgradation process..
<alumno> now i cant enter the other ubuntu partition cuz it says i dont have enough memory
<Dr_Willis> clarify what you mean by 'enter' ? You mean BOOT? or Mount?
<meatbun> does ssh require a login name? is there a way u can use ssh via a name-less login? just password
<Dr_Willis> and what is saying what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  you can set up ssh with keys  so you dont need to enter a password.. but ive never seen it set where you dont need a login name
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, trying to see if i can ssh into router without username, since telnet does not require one
<alumno> how do i see how much space ive got on my pc?
<alumno> on ubuntu
<zaggynl> df -h
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  err.. telnet is proberly defaulting to using your username and you just dont notice it..  of course its been years since i last used telnet
<JordanC> Whut u talkin 'bout, Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> JordanC: awesome!!!
<alumno> ok i found this
<jcrawford> lol JordanC
<alumno> is called ubuntu(on /dev/sda5)
<JordanC> :-)
<alumno> so how do i erase it
<JordanC> I just said it first
<JordanC> :D
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, telnet has a blank login name.
<alumno_> heheh here i am on my pc ÑP
<alumno_> :P
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  if you say so. last i used telnet was in college.. and i only use ssh these days
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  somthing seems weird about that statement
<ActionParsnip> alumno: you can format the partition, you will lose any data on there which may include your boot info, if it is you will need to reinstate the bootup stuff
<alumno> ok i have a problem
<alumno> ActionParsnip, i did df -h
<whammo> does anybody here have jack working in realtime?
<alumno> /dev/sda7= use 100% :S
<alumno> lol the size is 2.3G
<alumno> how do i make it bigger?
<george> sorry for my bad english, i installed ubuntu 9.10 minimal with a window manager and i use startx, i dont use a display manager. X starts, and when i run a second app, x server lost connection. on previous versions this worked
<Sapote> alumno: have a spanish channel in #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> alumno: then you can free up space by uninstalling old kernels
<ActionParsnip> alumno: and removing unneeded applications
<alumno> Sapote, thx but im good with english :P
<paschu> Hey guys
<alumno_> soooo
<alumno_> how do i do that
<Sapote> george: check /var/log/syslog for reference
<Sapote> alumno_: i see
<kostkon> !hi | paschu
<paschu> I changed my theme with emerald. But when i restart my computer, it has the default theme
<ubottu> paschu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<paschu> what to do?
<alumno_> byez
<george> please help guys
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, ok.... i should be using telnet away. i am just trying to compare the features in the router and see what it can cand can't do. or what it will or will not allow
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me why my current install of ubuntu server on VB is giving me an ip of 10.0.*.* instead of 192.1.*.*, and every time I set it to static I get SIOCDELRT: No such process and can't access the internet, can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ActionParsnip> alumno_: uname -a     will show you the current kernel. DO NOT remove this. dpkg -l | grep linux-image   will show you the installed kernels. if you remove the older kernels you will save ~120Mb per kernel
<epinky> Sapote: viste
<solexious> I have just added a user, how can I give them a mail box?
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, shouldn't be
<JordanC> meatbun: You're trying to telnet into your router? My old router used to have telnet available, but the password was changed every time I admin'd into it
<meatbun> JordanC, how?
<JordanC> If it's a cisco, you have to use their software
<ActionParsnip> alumno: you can also remove openoffice.org (500Mb installed) and install abiword (10Mb installed) and gnumeric (12Mb installed) to save 478Mb space
<paschu> I changed my theme with emerald. But when i restart my computer, it has the default theme. what to do=?
<Sapote> hi epinky
<meatbun> JordanC, i know of no such feature for cisco ios
<whammo> is it possible with the surviving pieces left in the repos, get an alsa system running in ubuntu again?
<meatbun> JordanC, if what u say is true, could be 3rd party, radius/tacacs
<ActionParsnip> paschu: try renaming ~/.emerald   reboot and reset the theme
<soul-d> how come without reason   ubuntu made my eth0 disapear on  an acer one mini thingy
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  emerald is obsolete. it may be its just not starting emerald by default like it should. Try the 'fusion-icon' tool to see if it can set emerald to be the default decorator
<soul-d> afther a  reboot
<ActionParsnip> paschu: if its ok after a reboot then , you can delete the old folder
<JordanC> meatbun: What type of router is it?
<meatbun> 1841
<whammo> I'm not looking for anybody to hold my hand, just some confirmation
<JordanC> Cisco?
<paschu> can only 1 person say the correct solution? :D
<meatbun> ya
<kostkon> whammo, what do oyu mean?
<JordanC> Use SDM
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  did ya read the emerald factoid about  "It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix."
<meatbun> JordanC, i am using SDM
<whammo> kostkon: pulse is unacceptable, but removing it breaks everything. is it possible to rebuild sound system with alsa?
<meatbun> JordanC, just messing with ssh/telnet features
<paschu> Dr_Willis: negative
<Dr_Willis> !emerald | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ActionParsnip> paschu: its linux, theres more than one way to skin a cat
<faraway> hi everyone, has someone a good site that describes configure samba on ubuntu so that a windows machine is able to connect. (what already works: the ubuntu machine is listed on windows, but i cant access is, linux and macos are able to access the shares on the ubuntu machine without any problems)
<vzhen> hi,  how to use local search stardict  ?     once i disconnected i can't search any word and just releasied it search through internet.  THX
<paschu> hm, damn
<JordanC> meatbun: Oh, then I don't know. Did you check the tech manual for the defaults?
<paschu> then give me some sites with ubuntu skins
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  so the best thing to do - would be to forget about emerald. :)
<JordanC> That's where that info was for me
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me why my current install of ubuntu server on VB is giving me an ip of 10.0.*.* instead of 192.1.*.*, and every time I set it to static I get SIOCDELRT: No such process and can't access the internet, can anyone help?
<vzhen> how to use local search stardict  ?     once i disconnected i can't search any word and just releasied it search through internet.  THX
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  GNOME is themeable. theres tools to  assist in installing new gnome/metacity/gtk themes. gnome-look.org
<meatbun> JordanC, that's ok. no biggy
<Sapote> faraway: maybe you add to samba useradd admin with same pass in windows machine
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  virtualbox networkiong defaults to being on a 'subnet/nat' type setup. Not the same ip range as the real network. see the virtualbox docs
<kostkon> whammo, ok, you don;t like pulse.... eh, search the forums, there are many pulse removal how-tos that should work even on 9.10
<solexious> I have just added a user, how can I give them a mail box? I'm using postfix
<Sapote> Pirate_Hunter: try with sudo or root
<ActionParsnip> !themes | pashcu
<ubottu> pashcu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Sapote> Pirate_Hunter: anyway configure /etc/network/interfaces with static
<Dr_Willis> eyecandy causes ocular cavities. :)
<vzhen> hi,  how to use local search stardict  ?     once i disconnected i can't search any word and just releasied it search through internet.  THX
<soul-d> so anyone know how i can lan back on a acer one ?
<meatbun> http://tinyurl.com/yddkhhr
<meatbun> it doesn't work
<sunkoo> Őìą®¾ŁŘ
<ActionParsnip> soul-d: run:  sudo lshw -C network    you will see the wired chipset, you can websearch for guides
<whammo> kostkon: i'm becoming suspicious that some of these "wow I did it" posts on the forums are bogus
<faraway> Sapote: ok ill try this
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<kurumin_> OI BEIJOS
<kurumin_> OI
<om26er> kurumin_, english only
<paschu> is there a theme for ubuntu which looks like windows 7 or vista=
<kurumin_> OI GATO
<paschu> ?
<phoenix_> ls
<om26er> !ot | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kostkon> whammo, er, search in the tutorials suboforum. a safe place to look for how-tos. every tutotial in there is checked by the mods first before being posted.
<soul-d> no i don't  and why do i need to fix somthing that worked a day before ? i mean how can ubuntu al of sudden be broken  thats crap :S
<bob-devil> hi all
<om26er> !hi | bob-devil
<ubottu> bob-devil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<soul-d> well it see the wireless chip for that mather
<ActionParsnip> paschu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-vista.html
<bob-devil> :))
<ActionParsnip> paschu: http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  blasphmy! :) heh
<shay27> Hello , i used pppoeconf in order set my dsl connection and now when i connect my laptop to router its not grab ip and not working ?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i used to do it for laughs
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  dont forget that  OS-X lookalike stuff. :)
<ashraf> peace
<om26er> ashraf, ?
<RichardT> could someone look at this problem: http://amkb.nl
<ashraf> im new here
<om26er> !hi | ashraf
<ubottu> ashraf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rsk> RichardT there's nothing there
<RichardT> sorry?
<ashraf> how tu use yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<rsk> RichardT at that URL
<Sapote> ashraf: pidgin
<om26er> ashraf, except for audio calling. empathy can be used for chat
<nonama_> try empathy ashraf
<om26er> ashraf, it comes with ubuntu9.10
<ashraf> ok
<RichardT> oh sorry, stupid IE thing. HOW I HATE MS!
<ceW_fb_Kul> hy
<nonama_> calmdown RichardT ...: D
<ActionParsnip> ashraf: pidin or gyachi
<RichardT> it'll take about 2 hours for me to calm down... then it's beer time
<nonama_> try other than IE ... :D
<paschu> can i make my ubuntu look like osx WITHOUT emerald?
<om26er> !emerland | paschu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerland
<grawity> paschu: Google for a Metacity theme and a GTK theme?
<om26er> !emerald | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<shay27> Hello , i used pppoeconf in order set my dsl connection and now when i connect my laptop to router its not grab ip and not working ?
<paschu> om26er: i already read this more than 4 times
<om26er> paschu, why ask then. you can use the term compiz
<paschu> grawity: too lazy to google
<grawity> paschu: Ah well. http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=os+x+site:gnome-look.org
<om26er> shay27, does it work on any other OS./distro
<riivo>  i'd like to run slimrat in ubuntu, but i don't have the root right to install  libwww-mechanize-perl. is it possible to install it only for my user without root  permissions and to use slimrat?
<puckman> Good afternoon.
<puckman> Is anyone having problems running dpkg-reconfigure on ubunto 9.10 ?
<mrXX> puckman whats up
<kostkon> riivo, i have a much much better app for you
<kostkon> !info tucan | riivo
<ubottu> riivo: tucan (source: tucan): Download and upload manager for 1-Click Hosters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (karmic), package size 158 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<puckman> mrXX: just installed 9.10 on a little ACER netbook
<puckman> and it's not seeing the 1280x800 resolution
<shay27> om26er: yes , and worked before until i set my dsl connection using the pppoeconf command
<puckman> last time I had that with version 9.04 I ran dpkg-reconfigure to add the resolution but it does not seem to run
<kostkon> riivo, you can even get the latest ver from getdeb.net
<puckman> it will ask for my password and then just returns a prompt
<puckman> any ideas?
<mrXX> puckman oops, serious problem i think, i had that problem before and i couldnt do anything, i had to reinstall it
<mrXX> puckman others might be able to help you
<mrXX> puckman do you get a grub command shell?
<puckman> mrXX: I can log on fine but stuck with a 1024x768 res
<kostkon> riivo, http://tucaneando.com/ for more info
<Dougal> Having trouble extracting Audio CDs with Soundjuicer: The MP3 option is listed but not selectable, and I don't want to use any of the other options.
<Dougal> Anyone know much about soundjuicer? or a better room to ask the question in?
<kostkon> Dougal, fresh installation?
<disappearedng> Hey for passwordless ssh is there another way to identify a host without the IP
<riivo> kostkon, will it run without x?
<shay27> what is the command to erase flash disk ?
<Dougal> kostkon: is that a suggestion? or a question? If it's a question I've had ubuntu installed for well over a year now, but i've never used it to rip tracks to mp3 before
<Sapote> sassyn: dd
<kostkon> riivo, ah! don't know :S maybe not
<Sapote> sassyn: dd if=/dev/sdxx  of=zero
<kostkon> Dougal, ok
<Zane2> is there a restore fuction in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> puckman: have you read any guides on the model? You may need to find an xorg.conf to make it use the res you want
<bazhang> Zane2, from sbackup or backintime-gnome ?
<Bondes_Gift> hi
<ActionParsnip> Zane2: how do you mean?
<Zane2> i'm about to try and install somthnig for the 1st time, but if i have problmems i want to know if i can go back.
<Zane2> like how vista, you can go back to before the install of apps
<riivo> kostkon, i need something to use in a server without x over ssh
<Dougal> kostkon: the 'selection' dropdown only has four options, but when i go to edit the list, another two magically appear. With a bit of fiddling and editing i've discovered that it just won't display an option if the 'Gstreamer piplene' is set to the MP3 setting. Or to the AAC setting. Perhaps i need to get these codecs from somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> Zane2: you can uninstall the app, if it upgrades an app from a PPA repo, you can simply remove the PPA then reinstall the app to get the old, there is no restore point stuff like windows
<kostkon> riivo, it has a cli interface and as i can see http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/tucan it doesn't have any x related deps, so i don't, it may work
<ActionParsnip> Zane2: you could make an image of the partition in a liveCD then put it back if the system screws up
<bazhang> !info backintime-common | Zane2
<ubottu> Zane2: backintime-common (source: backintime): simple backup/snapshot system. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.26-3 (karmic), package size 74 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Sapote> Zane2: in linux you can remove apps without problems
<as5sin3> eunice n_n
<eunice> pare
<eunice> ko
<eunice> hmmm
<eunice> heheheh
<FloodBot1> eunice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> riivo, oops, sorry, it needs python-gtk :S
<eunice> pano mo ko nakita
<eunice> ehhehe
<as5sin3> lagot ka pare
<as5sin3> dont flood
<as5sin3> n_n
<bazhang> eunice, as5sin3 english here
<as5sin3> sori n_n
<kostkon> Dougal, you could try installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<eunice> sori
<irwan> hi
<riivo> kostkon, is it possible to install .deb's just for my user without having root permissions?
<Zane2> i used ghost to back up my hard drive, but when i tryed to restore it, it didnt work, i got an erroe in grub, error 15. i got both 9.10 ubun and win7 installed
<kostkon> riivo, don't think so
<Dr_Willis> riivo:  no its not.
<paschu> the "pcsx" playstation emulator doesnt run. It stops to load after i inserted the iso image
<wapko> how do i set the time it takes for my monitor to turn off on my server..
<Dougal> kostkon: where can i find out more information about that package? will a google search tell me all i need to know?
<muep_> riivo: I guess you could have a private chrootable ubuntu tree under your home dir
<kostkon> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | Dougal
<hylman> hi ... can anyone help me with microphone on asus 1005ha?
<ubottu> Dougal: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<muep_> riivo: but it's not very straightforward
<renata> hello, if I want to install ubuntu over another distro, how is that possible, what should I do not to loose data?
<kostkon> Dougal, or http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-restricted-extras or in synaptic
<jrib> renata: well you should back up your data no matter what.  But is your /home on a separate partition?
<riivo> muep_, but there has to be a way to compile it from source and intstall in to my home dir. i'm looking into it now
<motu> hefe
<hylman> anyone have the same problem with microphone on asus 1005ha?
<motu> ich trinke hefe trallala
<motu> hefe hell
<renata> jrib, yes, i use opensuse with gnome, /home is separate. But I fear that setting files in /home will make new install programs mad
<bazhang> !de | motu
<motu> und schnell
<ubottu> motu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<motu> sorry ;)
<jrib> renata: shouldn't matter.  If something does go wrong, just delete the corresponding settings folder and reconfigure that app
<Dr_Willis> renata:  then mount  the old home to /media/wastheoldhome and copy over what data you need as needed..
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Dr_Willis> renata:  shareing /home btween different disrtos can  take some fixing of the owner/permissions of the files also
<Blues-Man> after installed pidgin with extras for xmpp voice I cannot hear anything from firefox or vlc
<renata> jrib, Dr_Willis ok thanks, I need to do back up first anyway, thanks
<Blues-Man> only KDE sounds (amarok, etc)
<Blues-Man> I read about pulseaudio, but I haven't understood how to fix
<Dougal> kostkon: installing now, thanks :)
<vivek> i need help
<kostkon> Dougal, :)
<vivek> to recover the data
<vivek> can you help me pl
<Dr_Willis> vivek:  ask a more clear concice question and give details
<python_root1> vivek: just ask question in one line
<kostkon> !details | vivek
<ubottu> vivek: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<om26er_> is vmware player free?
<jrib> om26er_: some versions are, yes
<bazhang> om26er_, as is vmware-server
<python_root1> vmware player ?
<om26er_> bazhang, how can i install it in ubuntu?
<taidttp2007> yes
<dooglus> about 10 minutes after running rhythmbox, a box pops up saying "The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable plugins to play media files. Do you want to search for a plugin that supports the selected file?
<dooglus> "
<python_root1> !vmware player > python_root1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware player
<dooglus> I don't know what song it's talking about, but it's annoying.  it happens every time
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<catmando> hey all
<platius> om26er_; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-0-x-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Dougal> kostkon: all fixed, thanks for you help!
<dooglus> if I let it search, it tries to find the "ID3 tag demuxer" plugin, and fails
<kostkon> dooglus, remove from your music lib any files that aren't songs or images
<catmando> i'm having trouble setting up a NFS client. I keep getting permission denied errors.
<dooglus> kostkon: I think only songs have id3 tags?
<catmando> I've set the hostname on the server
<kostkon> dooglus, i mean from the folders that rhythm is searching
<catmando> and i've triple checked the /etc/exports file
<catmando> but no dice
<om26er_> i think i should try something open-source. which app should i use?
<catmando> any ideas?
<dooglus> kostkon: I don't want to.  I have videos, lyrics, etc. mixed in there.  I don't think it's the issue.
<bazhang> om26er_, virtualbox-ose is in the repos
<nonama_> catmando hw u check the firewall ...?
<kostkon> dooglus, i think it is
<catmando> nonama_, it's turned off
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142209
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: thanks; I'll take a look
<python_root1> Dooglus lyrics may be the problem
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: make sure you install ubuntu-restricted-extras too
<om26er_> bazhang, thanx. now installing
<dooglus> python_root1: lyrics with ID3 tags?
<om26er_> dooglus, you might have some wma files cuz i get it too when i scan my media library with rhythmbox
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: in addition to what?  that thread is a little inconclusive
<jcrawford> dooglus, sounds like you have it on shuffle or it is playing song after song and hitting a file type that it does not support.  It should be smarter and just ignore filetypes it cannot play IMO but that sounds like the issue
<dooglus> jcrawford: I didn't play anything at all.  I ran rhythmbox.  it scans my music on startup even if I don't ask it to play anything
<kostkon> jcrawford, unfortunatelly, rhtyhm doesn't ignore unknown filetypes
<jcrawford> dooglus, ah that makes sense if it is scanning upon launch
<jcrawford> yea someone should submit a patch for that :)
<vivek> sir can you help
 * jcrawford wishes he knew enough C
 * jcrawford needs to get into C again heh
<benc> I've created an upstart job for my app but its status is stop/working. how can I debug the problem?
<dooglus> jcrawford: I don't think scanning on launch is a bug
<vivek> need help can you help some one
<vivek> please
<bazhang> vivek, then ask a clear question
<jcrawford> dooglus, no scanning on launch is not a bug but it should ignore filetypes it does not recognize I would consider that to be a bug
<kostkon> jcrawford, indeed, a very old bug.
<dooglus> I think it's bad that it doesn't tell me which file the problem is with
<dooglus> I suspect it's an mp3
<dooglus> but since it won't tell me, I can't be sure
<kostkon> dooglus, any file that isn;t a song or image :S
<kostkon> dooglus, sorry
<kostkon> dooglus, you'll have to move them to other folders
<mataks> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dooglus> kostkon: that's not right.  it used to be fine with text and video files.  it's something I've added in the last week or so that is triggering the problem
<kostkon> dooglus, don't know then :S
<kostkon> dooglus, try to remember what you have added since last week
<JordanC> Or just generate a list of recently installed :P
<vilcoyot> Hi, I'm looking for a bash.org-like software. Does anybody know an open source solution ?
<dooglus> kostkon: I added far too much last week
<jcrawford> doogie, remove what you added since last week then add them one by one to find the conflicting file
<jcrawford> haha
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: you need those plugins, they will give what you need
<kostkon> dooglus, :/
<jcrawford> remove it all and add it back in chunks i guess
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: installing ubuntu-restricted-extras forces the uninstall of devede :(
<JordanC> Don't remove it all, just remove stuff that is audio-related
<dooglus> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: then reinstall it after
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: that forces the uninstall of other stuff: The following packages will be REMOVED
<dooglus>   libavformat52 libpostproc51 libswscale0
<apparle> how to edit the splash screen
<ActionParsnip> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I use Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: the list at the bottom of the link will show you the plugin packages to install (gstreamer good bad ugly etc)
<ActionParsnip> apparle: ask in #kubuntu then
<JediMaster> Hi guys, I've got a Cpanel based primary DNS server and I want to setup an ubuntu box as the secondary, I know it's a horrid dirty hack, but would rsyncing the zone files across hourly actually work? (rather than setting it up properly as a secondary dns and having to put each zone in by hand when creating one through cpanel)
<jcrawford> what is Kubuntu?
<apparle> Also how to change the GRUB splash screen
<McPeter> jcrawford, ubuntu + KDE
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: (ubuntu - gnome - metacity ) + (kde + kwin)
<JediMaster> jcrawford, it's ubuntu with KDE desktop instead of gnome
<jcrawford> ah
<folliculated34> hi guys, performance on my ar5001 with ath5k is bad. madwifi and ndiswrapper just don't work. but on my friend's it works very very well... what could be the problem?
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I though it might be common procedure ..... and there is no reply fromkubuntu
<python_root1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nonama_> apparle install those mentioned prgm in kubuntu...
<BluesKaj> !kde | jcrawford
<ubottu> jcrawford: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ActionParsnip> apparle: do you mean the loading xsplas rubbish or something else?
<jcrawford> BluesKaj, i know what kde is :)
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: go find out
<jcrawford> i prefer gnome right now :)
<saa5> I am on Kubuntu 9.10 and it has been months since I've seen a notification to reboot or updates to installed software... I think that particular notification is broken on my system or disabled. what am I looking for?
<dooglus> any idea how to get rhythmbox to rescan my music?  seems it doesn't want to do it again now.
<ActionParsnip> saa5: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> well, you asked about kubuntu , jcrawford , I assumed you needed to know why it's called that
<saa5> Some days after reinstalling karmic I think I have now installed the most important packages. How can I find out, which ones these are (for the installation on another laptop)?
<ActionParsnip> saa5: you can even try: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<spridel> dooglus,  you may want it to open folder
<ActionParsnip> !clone | saa5
<ubottu> saa5: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I want to change both the image at background of GRUB the one I see after I select the ubuntu
<jcrawford> soon as someone said KDE i knew why it was named Kubuntu :)
<apparle> nonama_: what do you mean prgm in kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | apparle this shiws how to edit grub2 for a ackground
<ubottu> apparle this shiws how to edit grub2 for a ackground: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<saa5> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<epinky> folliculated34: maybe {AP,router} misconfiguration
<folliculated34> apparle, I don't know how they do it, but sidux uses custom grub splash screens for grub legacy
<ActionParsnip> apparle: you should look in systemsettings for the kde splash stuff
<saa5> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<apparle> nonama_:  when I did !splash in kubuntu I got a reply why is not there
<folliculated34> epinky, how? I've tried changing channels but no diff
<ActionParsnip> people adding a background to grub2 is weird, its on the screen for like 4 seconds, why bother
<epinky> folliculated34: a,b,g,N?
<Zane2> ActionParsnip, lol
<Zane2> i had mine set to 1 sec
<fasta> How can I _really_ delete files from an USB key? I don't care about wiping.
<nonama_> apparle ... sudo apt-get install  gnome-splashscreen-manager in kubuntu ...
<apparle> ActionParsnip: Misunderstanding.... I wan to change the screen where..... kubuntu is written and the progress bar fills up..... before the logon screen
<ActionParsnip> apparle: let me watch a vid of this. i dropped kde as soon a 4 came out and never looked back
<LjL> fasta: it may be easier or much harder depending on the filesystem you have on it. i know it's not very easy with ext3 and ext4 (or at least, you're not guaranteed deletion)
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I just did "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll" as suggested in that thread.  they were all "already the newest version".  I also installed the extras thing you mentions.  I still see the error.
<fasta> LjL: NTFS
<apparle> nonama_: Isn't there a direct method ... like editing a file etc... don't want to install this as it requires a lot of gnome dependencies
<kostkon> dooglus, eh, do you have a 32bit or a 64bit isntallation?
<fasta> LjL: uhm, actually it is "msdos" which I think is vfat.
<ActionParsnip> apparle: like the 5 icons that light up?
<LjL> fasta: hm i'm not sure about NTFS. anyway you can use "shred" or "wipe", although they're probably overkill for a USB key (they're meant for magnetic hard drives), so you probably want to use them with options telling them to only make one pass
<fasta> LjL: I can reformat it if that would make things easier in the future.
<LjL> fasta: vfat should be fine
<apparle> ActionParsnip: vid=? 9.10 Kubuntu is awesome.... worth a try..... 4.3 is more stable than 3.5.x
<fasta> LjL: I am not interested in wiping.
<dooglus> kostkon: I have both, I dual boot.  I only use the 32bit one, because I can't get ndiswrapper to work on the 64bit partition, and the flash plugin is very flaky there too
<fasta> LjL: just freeing up space.
<LjL> fasta: uh... "rm"?!
<ActionParsnip> apparle: i just dislike it now, too slow. LXDE is much to my tatses
<kostkon> dooglus, then, try installing the w32codecs package from the medibuntu repo
<dooglus> kostkon: I use the -pae 32bit kernel
<kostkon> !medibuntu | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kostkon> dooglus, ok
<dooglus> kostkon: I have w32codecs installed
<LjL> fasta: "really" delete is usually meant as opposed to plain deleting.
<kostkon> dooglus, oh, ok
<Linux-IRC> Hello, how can i search members in ubuntuforums ?
<ActionParsnip> apparle: do you mean the thing with teh 5 icons and the large K on the right when it finally loads?
<apparle> ActionParsnip: No.... before that.... the blue screen with kubuntu and a progress bar..... as there was for ubuntu before 9.10 in orange
<LjL> fasta: if you just want to free up the space without secure deletion, use rm or your nautilus or anything.
<fasta> LjL: the problem is that it ends up in my trash.
<gajan> Hi, we have a network operating system provisioning tool in place, but we are trying to test another that has many promishing features. How can we put both the DHCP server in the network ?
<LjL> fasta: use rm.
<ActionParsnip> apparle: yes thats xsplash
<dooglus> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/323334/
<Linux-IRC> Has anyone here an account in ubuntuforums?
<kostkon> dooglus, then, there aren't any other codec packages you could install i think
<Linux-IRC> Hello, how can i search members in ubuntuforums ?
<fasta> LjL: ok, but how can I say "clean trash" then?
<ActionParsnip> apparle: look for xsplash themes, i think its startupmanager which can change that
<LjL> fasta: haven't got a clue, i don't use gnome
<BlouBlou> !repeat | Linux-IRC
<ubottu> Linux-IRC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fasta> LjL: ok, I will do it via CLI myself then.
<LjL> !trash | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<dooglus> do I need to reboot after installing gstreamer plugins?
<fasta> LjL: that is another trash.
<kostkon> dooglus, no
<dooglus> or log out and in again at least?
<apparle> ActionParsnip: again a gnome program ..... don't have good enough download bandwidth to download all the associated gnome dependencies
<fasta> LjL: the system is crazy ;)
<gajan> Hi, we have a network operating system provisioning tool in place, but we are trying to test (a pilot) another that has many promishing features. How can we put both the DHCP server in the network ?
<LjL> fasta: won't Shift+Del from nautilus result in direct deletion rather than trashing, anyway?
<Linux-IRC> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kostkon> dooglus, then, you are getting the error because you have some let's say non-media files in the folders that rhythm is scanning
<folliculated34> folliculated34, b
<folliculated34> epinky, b
<dooglus> kostkon: the error is about multiplexed ID3 tags
<kostkon> dooglus, oh, right
<gajan> Hi, we have a network operating system provisioning tool in place, but we are trying to test (a pilot) another that has many promishing features. How can we put both the DHCP server in the network ? will configuring a VLAN help ?
<fasta> LjL: It should, but I don't remember whether or not I used that this time.
<ActionParsnip> apparle: all i can suggest is flick around in systemsettings
<Bersaresk> Hi, how can i install inkscape 0.46 in karmic koala (the only choice is 0.47pre4 which has errors)
<jrib> Bersaresk: what errors?
<ActionParsnip> Bersaresk: if you can find a repo with it on yes, or compile the code for the older version
<Bersaresk> inkscape crashes when i use patterns to fill...
<ActionParsnip> Bersaresk: log a bug too
<kostkon> dooglus, it could be that you may have some corrupted mp3s
<apparle> ActionParsnip: did that earlier.... found nothing.... isn't there a direct method via CLI or editing files etc
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have a problem with an external NTFS hard disk. I coonected it to my Laptop but nothing happens (usually when i turned it on Ubuntu opened it). So i went to /media. Here there are 4 folders cdrom, disk, disk-1. if i try to open disk or disk1 it says me that i have not the permission. When i try with sudo-su it seems that folder are empty... What to do? Thanks alot
<dooglus> kostkon: it's possible, yes.  rhythmbox doesn't tell me which file has the problem, and I have rather a lot of mp3 files
<jrib> matteo1990: have you tried mounting the disk yourself?
<matteo1990> >jrib May u explain me how?
<ActionParsnip> apparle: no idea, i think xsplah is a waste of time and remove it
<kostkon> dooglus, you could try http://mp3val.sourceforge.net/ or http://mp3diags.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> matteo1990: pastebin the output of « sudo fdisk -l » and « mount ».  I'll be right back, making breakfast
<matteo1990> >jrib never used pastebin... May i MP it to you?
<Zane2> what does repo mean
<LjL> matteo1990: just open the pastebin site, paste the thing you need to paste in it, then give him the URL that results.
<bazhang> matteo1990, open a browser to paste.ubuntu.com and put it there
<LjL> !repositories > Zane2    (Zane2, see the private message from ubottu)
<Zane2> as in ppa
<dooglus> Zane2: it's short for repository
<Travis-42> in 64-bit ubuntu my flash player plugin has stopped working -- is there a way to reset it?
<bazhang> Zane2, personal package archive
<Zane2> ok thx
<dooglus> Travis-42: I don't think flash really works in 64 bit
<Travis-42> dooglus: it worked for me until 10 minutes ago
<Zane2> this is all so different than windows
<dooglus> Travis-42: for how long?  I find it works about 50% of the time.  other times it's completely unresponsive to mouse clicks
<Travis-42> dooglus: I never had a problem until today since avoiding compiz.
<IHS_Volunteer> Anyone here know how Arora(a simple webkit browser)  compares to firefox in terms of CPU and memory requirements? I'd figure arora is at least a little bit less resource hungry, but I don't know how much.
<mataks> just wanna ask is there a program that is like Deep Freeze in windows? ....  that do a system restore everytime you boot..
<gajan> Hi, we have a network operating system provisioning tool in place, but we are trying to test (a pilot) another that has many promishing features. How can we put both the DHCP server in the network ? will configuring a VLAN help?
<LjL> mataks: what is a system restore?
<IHS_Volunteer> LjL, it sandboxes the entire system
<dooglus> LjL: I presume he wants to restore from a known state each boot
<dooglus> LjL: like a 'norton ghost' image, say
<ActionParsnip> mataks: you could setup an rsync to run at boot to copy every file from the surce to the destibation and overwrite all files
<ActionParsnip> *source
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  i find someone who write deep freeze script you might wanna check it out..  http://utux-utux.blogspot.com/2008/02/deepfreeze-for-linux-advance.html
<LjL> mataks: a "restore" is not what deep freeze does. instead, it redirects writes to disk so that they don't actually happen.
<ActionParsnip> mataks: not someting i'm bothered for, i have data backups and file servers so my desktop can explode and i wouldnt care
<Antagonist> This is propably a loaded question, but whats a good IDE for C++ development in ubuntu when moving from MS VS?
<ActionParsnip> mataks: there is no data on my desktop system and I can easily restore a system using my scripts after an install
<erUSUL> Antagonist: anjuta; codeblocks; kdevelop ....
<matteo1990> Here is my Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/323347/
<mataks> <ActionParsnip> mataks: there is no data on my desktop system and I can easily restore a system using my scripts after an install <-- nice.. got a script that restores system on boot?
<[psyk]> So, I have an ASUS G60Vx gaming series laptop, and the recovery disks say they will only work on my PC. Now, I had a truecrypt disaster and lost the Truecrypt Recovery CD. If I wipe my HDD, will my recovery disks still work? Does anybody know how it checks that it's the specific machine?
<paolob> Hi guys! a very strange thing: "ssh -X otherpc firefox" doesn't run the otherpc's firefox, but my computer's one. While "ssh -X otherpc epiphany" runs the otherpc's epiphany. What the hell is that?!?
<IHS_Volunteer> I get the feeling restoring anything beyond the Home Folder would be rather tedious, and restoring the home folder would still delay boot a bit.
<ActionParsnip> mataks: no but you could make one to mount an iso and rsync the files from the iso to the system every boot, it will make your boot incredibly slow, but will work
<[psyk]> paolob: why not just make a .sh file to do it for you?
<LjL> IHS_Volunteer: not to mention the user won't be stopped from dd'ing the entire hard drive in the first place, something that deep freeze prevents
<BLUE_BALLS> how come when i go to yahoo.com the url changes to m.yahoo.com?
<suigeneris> would you recommend genisoimage or dd for creating an iso?
<[psyk]> So, I have an ASUS G60Vx gaming series laptop, and the recovery disks say they will only work on my PC. Now, I had a truecrypt disaster and lost the Truecrypt Recovery CD. If I wipe my HDD, will my recovery disks still work? Does anybody know how it checks that it's the specific machine?
<IHS_Volunteer> I can dd a deepfreeze'd HD. Requires a LiveCD, but I can still do it...
<dooglus> suigeneris: dd can't make iso files
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  thnx but i don't want to slow up my boot.. :)   i don't know how to make scripts anyway.. hehe
<ravn1> hey ppl, I just installed te new ubuntu 9.10, it works as a charm, however aptitude now says a whole lot of packages were autoadded and are no more needed, it's things like obex sever, so I get a bit worried, should I let aptitude remove them?
<suigeneris> BLUE_BALLS, that's how they set it up
<suigeneris> ravn1, yes
<BLUE_BALLS> suigeneris, why would they change the url?
<ravn1> are you sure?!?
<fasta> How do I unlock my keyring if I never set it up?
<suigeneris> no idea BLUE_BALLS
<suigeneris> ravn1, yes
<ActionParsnip> mataks: good to learn, copying copius amount of data especially over SATA will take ages
<suigeneris> dooglus, yes
<khamer> Why does ubuntu use 127.0.1.1 in /etc/hosts and not just 127.0.0.1?
<TuxOtaku> hey, so it's been a while now since the Karmic release....and I still haven't gotten a notice from update manager to upgrade.
<TuxOtaku> any idea why?
<ActionParsnip> khamer: its an old bug, some softwares use it afaik
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[psyk]> TuxOtaku: Are other updates displayed?
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: use http://pastebin.com   to give te output
<TuxOtaku> [psyk], yep, normal updates to jaunty continue as they should
<IHS_Volunteer> TuxOtaku, distrobution upgrades (such as jaunty to karmic) or are you trying to update an exisiting karmic install?
<IHS_Volunteer> I think he has LTS updates only enabled
<TuxOtaku> IHS_Volunteer, nope, I checked that already
<fasta> How can I delete the "default keyring"?
<fasta> My keyring manager doesn't even list a "default keyring".
<fasta> I already tried the password for the login keyring, of course.
<folliculated34> hi guys, performance on my ar5001 with ath5k is bad. madwifi and ndiswrapper just don't work. but on my friend's it works very very well... what could be the problem?
<folliculated34> My AP's on WEP, Chan 13, and on 802.11b
<TuxOtaku> and ActionParsnip nothing out of the ordinary from dist-upgrade pops up
<TuxOtaku> just normal, everyday updates.
<cankoy> TuxOtaku: sudo do-release-upgrade
<TuxOtaku> no new release found, cankoy
<TuxOtaku> I've tried changing repositories as well
<TuxOtaku> nuthin.
<cankoy> TuxOtaku: is update-manager-core installed?
<TuxOtaku> yup
<rcaskey> hrmm, after upgrading I don't have a max/min button on my window frame, any clues? selecting a new theme changes the look but still no max/min buttons
<cankoy> TuxOtaku: don't mess with the repo.s, they need to remain at Jaunty for upgrade to work
<solomon> so I'm on karmic with three heads, and I wanted to move the status area from one head to the other, and i was silly enough to first remove it from one with the intention of adding it to the other rather than just doing 'move'.  now gnome-panel seems to be re-starting perpetually, making it impossible to actually use
<renata> Can I newbie like me establish a SSH connection for data transfer between xubuntu and opensuse? I need to connect two laptops on the same network
<TuxOtaku> cankoy, no no, I know that...I mean I've tried changing from say, the Canadian repos to the american ones
<folliculated34_> rcaskey, metacity or compiz?
<rcaskey> metacity
<TuxOtaku> err...mirrors I should say, not repos
<solomon> anybody got a suggestion of how to end this madness? :)
<folliculated34_> renata, sure, why not? ssh (ip)
<renata> folliculated34_, what does it take?
<folliculated34_> rcaskey, I'm not sure where it is, but metacity's settings are somewhere in gconf-editor
<SikEnCide> renata ssh can run an any operatin system out there.
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: so upgraded 0 etc?
<TuxOtaku> ActionParsnip, aye.
<TuxOtaku> well
<TuxOtaku> no
<folliculated34_> renata, ssh is the package name
<renata> SikEnCide, thanks, i wish i knew where to start
<TuxOtaku> it lists a couple of updates to gcc and such, I've done those
<TuxOtaku> ActionParsnip,
<TuxOtaku> The following packages have been kept back:
<TuxOtaku>   dpkg-dev g++ lib32asound2 libc6-i386
 * rcaskey goes on a hunch and checks to see if metacity's system-wide schema needs to be reintroduced into gconf
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: try launching software sources and make sure the release upgrade is set to normal: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/ubuntu-linux-software-source.jpg
<renata> folliculated34_, Ok, I will install it along with openssh-server. Is that right?
<TuxOtaku> ActionParsnip, dude I'm like 5 steps ahead of you
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: good :)
<TuxOtaku> I've checked all this stuff already a dozen times
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<TuxOtaku> sure, sec.
<renata> folliculated34_, are there anymore packages I need to have to start process?
<folliculated34_> the server I think is only for hosts, ssh is all you need to connect from ubuntu to suse
<folliculated34_> renata, ssh only I think
<pawel0411> Elo
<TuxOtaku> ActionParsnip, http://slexy.org/view/s2ybbUlr7h
<pawel0411> elo
<pawel0411> elo
<pawel0411> widac moje posty?
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: you dont have any of the ubuntu.com repos there
<pawel0411> #ubuntu
<TuxOtaku> ActionParsnip, yes, those are ubuntu repos. the university of waterloo here in Ontario mirrors them
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: can you pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a
<pawel0411> ,save
<pawel0411> hello
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: well not very well or you'd be getting lots of updates
<renata> folliculated34_, sorry for bothering, I appreaciate your help. I would be glad if you could tell me what's next after install?
<TuxOtaku> ActionParsnip, I've tried switching back to the default mirrors. nothing happens.
<TuxOtaku> nothing at all.
<pawel0411> hello
<pawel0411> hello
<TuxOtaku> like I said, I've done all this crap before
<pawel0411> hello
<FloodBot1> pawel0411: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: i suggest using the official repos. I can give you my sources file, it is karmic but all the repos have jaunty on them too
<folliculated34_> renata, 'ssh (ip of host)'
<TuxOtaku> ActionParsnip, been there, done that. still no update.
<cankoy> TuxOtaku: can you reach http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<TuxOtaku> cankoy, yep
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: then i don't know what to suggest, try adding an extra repo, see if the updates come down.
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: do you use vlc?
<renata> folliculated34_, in terminal? is 'host' another computer I want to connect?
<TuxOtaku> ActionParsnip, what does VLC have to do with anything?
<echelon_> yes, forums helped me get broadcom to work with 9.10
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: if we add the repo for vlc 1.0.3 and you run the updates, you should get the new version, showing that updates work
<folliculated34_> renata, yes to both questions :)
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: think outside the box
<TuxOtaku> ActionParsnip, ok, gimme a sec, and I'll add it...I just had an idea
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: here is the repo to add: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<TuxOtaku> hah!!!
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: add that and its key and see if you get the update offered (assuming you have vlc 1.0.2 installed already)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, can you recommend a tutorial for wifi setup in /etc/network/interfaces
<TuxOtaku> I just downloaded the upgrade tool manually and ran it as root
<TuxOtaku> screw you, update manager! :P
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<jrib> TuxOtaku: erm, "upgrade tool"?
<TuxOtaku> jrib, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-proposed/main/dist-upgrader-all/0.126.9/karmic.tar.gz
<desperate> Does anyone know how I 'point' my IM client empathy to IRC.FREENODE.NET:6667
<TuxOtaku> :)
<NeoCicak> i believe i'm not the only one who complain that 9.10 is a lot slower than 9.04, without getting any response from ubuntu team?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: +1
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: thats how i do it
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: runs fine here, is your system fairly fast or is it like mine and a dinosaur
<renata> folliculated34_, did that, but nothing really happened...
<jrib> TuxOtaku: sounds like a great way to break things :)
<dalfz> i need to apply a patch to wine and recompile, how do i do this with in conjuction with the package system?
<M4K4V3l1> hi all
<ActionParsnip> jrib: scarey stuff
<jrib> !source | dalfz
<ubottu> dalfz: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<TuxOtaku> jrib, well, we'll see won't we
<dalfz> thanks
<NeoCicak> ActionParsnip: its fairly fast......... and it was ok with 9.04... btw..... its just the boot up time that is ridiculously slow....... and logging in to gnome is like talking to my grandma
<M4K4V3l1> I have a problem with my ldap server
<ActionParsnip> TuxOtaku: if it works then great
<wesley_> any here who has experience with remote distance controle
<TuxOtaku> if it does, f*** it, I'm moving to opensuse.
<M4K4V3l1> I just can't start it
<TuxOtaku> :P
<wesley_> vnc
<jrib> dalfz: before rebuilding, apply the patch and increment the version number using "dch -i" and append something like "~dalfz1" to the version
<jrib> TuxOtaku: better to actually fix the issue
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: some have said that, its meant to be sped / speeded (never worked that one out and I'm english) up though
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: have a read through:   dmesg | less     and note the time on the left side, big gaps show you where problems are
<dalfz> jrib, thanks, trying
<folliculated34_> renata, what exactly happened?
<NeoCicak> ActionParsnip: really? is there some sort of doco that explains how to do this 'speed up' ?
<TuxOtaku> jrib, true enough. chalk it up to impatience if you like.
<jcrawford> hey guys is there an easy way to get OpenJDK off the system and Sun's JDK on the system?
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: not sure, i havent dug around that way much as i just let it do its thing
<jrib> !multijava | jcrawford
<ubottu> jcrawford: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<jrib> !java > jcrawford
<ubottu> jcrawford, please see my private message
<jcrawford> thanks
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: slow boot can definately be diagnosed with dmes though
<jcrawford> well i would want the JDK not just the JRE
<renata> folliculated34_, another line appeared
<jrib> jcrawford: same directions, just install the right sun- package
<jrib> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 18087 kB, installed size 56628 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<jcrawford> usage: update-java-alternatives [--jre-headless] [--jre] [--plugin] [ -t|--test|
 * archet45 FREAKING LOVES ubuntu/linux :)
<folliculated34_> renata, a blank line or the prompt?
<NeoCicak> ActionParsnip: hmmm... authenticating with wlan0
<jrib> jcrawford: -l will list what is available to you (I'm guessing you didn't paste the whole usage line)
<Antagonist> Whats the difference between apt-get and synaptic package manager?  Is the latter just a GUI of the former or is there more to it?
<NeoCicak> [   53.074910] hdaps: driver successfully loaded.
<NeoCicak> [  124.526024] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0f:b5:54:f3:68
<NeoCicak> [  124.528582] wlan0: authenticated
<NeoCicak> [  124.528585] wlan0: associate with AP 00:0f:b5:54:f3:68
<NeoCicak> [  124.535881] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0f:b5:54:f3:68 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
<FloodBot4> NeoCicak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maveas> Antagonist: Yep
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: don't flood dude, use pastebin
<jcrawford> yep all set reading the webpage now :) thanks jrib
<maveas> Antagonist: Not a GUI of the former..
<renata> folliculated34_, the line where I can enter another command
<mikebeecham> hi guys, I've uninstalled pulseaudio in the hopes of trying to resolve a sound issue.  I want to go back to ALSA for a while, but dont know what to install in the repos...can anyone point me in the right direction?
<jrib> Antagonist: they are both frontends to APT.  One is a gui, the other is a cli
<maveas> Antagonist: Sorry
<Antagonist> maveas: Okay, so if I want to install application xyz, how do I go about it?
<jrib> !software > Antagonist
<ubottu> Antagonist, please see my private message
<folliculated34_> renata, hmm...
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: looks like your wifi driver is slowing down the show, you can run:   sudo lshw -C network   to find the chip and find some guides to get you righted
<maveas> Antagonist: Pretty easy.. if you're a noob open up Synaptic and search for the app..
<Antagonist> That should do it ta
<NeoCicak> ActionParsnip: hmmm.. this doesnt happen in 9.04 though......
<renata> folliculated34_, I am on xubuntu, not ubuntu, btw
<NeoCicak> ActionParsnip: and it is slow only on cold login..
<NeoCicak> ActionParsnip: i.e. if i log out now, and log back in.. its quite snappy
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: different kernel dude, may even be a bug with the module it uses
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: 9.04 uses 9.04 kernel and 9.04 kernel modules, karmic uses a different kernel and modules
<folliculated34_> renata, what about 'ssh (username)@(ip of host)'?
<IHS_Volunteer> mikebeecham, ALSA is a dependancy of Pulseaudio, but removing pulse audio doesn't remove alsa. So you already have ALSA, though the 9.10 GUI doesn't include controls for it by default
<jcrawford> what's it mean when i get errors like this?: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for mozilla-javaplugin.so.
<renata> folliculated34_, the same...
<jrib> jcrawford: just means you don't have any package providing a java plugin
<dalfz> uh, when i grab something with apt-get source, what path can i find the source in?
<jrib> dalfz: cwd
<jcrawford> jrib, so will this default switch not work?
<jrib> jcrawford: it will still change the rest of the alternatives
<mikebeecham> IHS_Volunteer: thanks for that.  So, how do I revert back to the sound option that came prior to the upgrade to Karmic?
<folliculated34_> renata, sorry, I don't know... do you have the ssh server/host on the host?
<jcrawford> ok and once default is changed can i remove the openjdk or should i leave it installed?  I ask because when i went to remove it said it was also going to remove default-jdk
<M4K4V3l1> I think that slapd package is buggy in Ubuntu hardy
<ActionParsnip> M4K4V3l1: log a bug then
<jrib> jcrawford: you can leave it or remove it, doesn't really matter
<jcrawford> ok
<ActionParsnip> !bug | M4K4V3l1
<ubottu> M4K4V3l1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dalfz> jrib, sorry, what do you mean 'cwd' ?
<jrib> dalfz: current working directory
<renata> folliculated34_, I guess so, btw, Ive managed to connect this machine (xubuntu 9.10) from opensuse, Ive typed sftp://(ip of this machine/ in nautilus.
<dalfz> jrib, aha :)
<wesley_> does anyone know howto make vnc  server client work
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: do you mean the server or the client?
<folliculated34_> renata, I don't really know why, sorry.
<renata> folliculated34_, thanks for you help
<fasta> Which package contains boost/shared_ptr.hpp? My apt-file doesn't work on karmic.
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: theres a good guide here for vino: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<wesley_> i mean the server  well i know you can use tsclient but what i don't get is  in all manuals of youtube they talk about  192.168.X.X ip but that is a intern lan ip
<jcrawford> how can i find out where the Sun Java 6 JDK was installed to?  I need the path to specify for NetBeans
<jrib> jcrawford: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<jcrawford> thanks
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: if you are using VNC over web, DEFIANTELY use an ssh tunnel. VNC has zero security
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: the transmission is not encrypted so transmissions can be captured
<hlp> I'm having trouble with /usr/local/man : I can't cd into it or write to it (as root)
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: also you will need to port forward the various ports from your router to the system running the server to get the connection
<jrib> hlp: why do you want to?
<hlp> perl make install
<wesley_> yes i  did read somthing about that so my friends computer has  sudo apt-get install done
<inivex> wesley_: i think you should reconsider making a vnc server accessible to the world on standard ports...
<jrib> hlp: what?
<ActionParsnip> hlp: i just did with cd /usr/local/man; sudo cp <some file> .
<wesley_> also a x11vnc -storepasswd
<jcrawford> thanks for all the help jrib
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: you need to configure the router to allow the traffic, or it will drop it due to the firewalling nature of nat
<jrib> jcrawford: no problem
<munzir> Hi, if I used gdm to boot kubuntu, no reboot or shutdown buttons on the menu! why?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | wesley_
<ubottu> wesley_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wesley_> they told me not to open the 5900 port but use ssh
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: use an ssh tunnel for security, the guide shows how to set it up
<wesley_> we both use a router to acces the internet
<wesley_> so we both have a internal ip adress
<hullo> I had vnc's default vnc server running without password auth on w auto configiure network checked and I watched someone login
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: if you are on the same network it is ok, if you are connecting to the other router via the web then use ssh
<hullo> my router isn't even fwding 5900
<hlp> jrib: I mean perl Makefile.PL; make ; make install
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: you will need to connect to the WAN IP of the other router (can be found out if the server side visits http://www.ipchicken.com)
<folliculated34_> hmm... rdesktop or *VNC?
<ceekays> Hie there!
<ceekays> I am using Ubuntu 9.04, I have installed BDDesigner 4 on wine-1.0.1. I am failing to connect to my databases. What might be the problem?
<Antagonist> Hmm, I'm planning on dual-booting ubuntu and gentoo.  Is there any good way to have them share downloaded files to prevent me from downloading the same app twice for each OS?
<mclur3> I have a shitty ati radeon 1250 card. ok performance in 9.10 but not in 9.04. due to the newer kernel? possible to fix the issue in 9.04?
<hullo> forgot to identify heh
<jrib> hlp: pastebin your commands and the full output.  Usually people install from the repositories or CPAN though.  Are you sure your library isn't in the repositories?
<hlp> ActionParsnip: I know, it works on other systems
<hlp_> ActionParsnip: I know, it works on other systems
<jrib> erm
<carl-m> the numeric keypad does not work in a terminal. I an fix this with xmodmap, but is there some hidden preference somewhere that will fix it automatically?
<IdleOne> ceekays: try #winehq
<ceekays> thanks
<hlp_> jrib: when I download the perl modules and download them by hand, they still don't work
<hlp_> I'm really thinking the problem is with linux, not perl
<hlp_> at least on my machine
<mitsos> irc://irc.rizon.net:6667/tzatziki-fansubs
<hlp_> since I can't write to it as root
<jrib> hlp_: you managed to answer either of my two questions :)
<xae8koo> How do I know if my swap is working?
<jrib> *neither*
<folliculated34_> so guys, what's better in your opinion... VNC or rdesktop?
<Antagonist> OSS'es always come in at least two's, don't they?
<folliculated34_> Antagonist, just mount them
<mitsos>  	#tzatziki-fansubs@irc.rizon.net
<mitsos> #tzatziki-fansubs@irc.rizon.net
<Antagonist> folliculated34_: I mean, can I just setup Ubuntu to use source code, and point it to gentoo's downloaded source code directory?  And if its not there it will download it?
<mitsos>  	#animeclipse@irc.rizon.net
<mitsos> #animeclipse@irc.rizon.net
<folliculated34_> Antagonist, wait... I thought you meant compiled binaries from upstream, the kind that comes in tarballs?
<cankoy> xae8koo: gnome-system-monitor
<fasta> How can I get my nvidia card to work on Karmic?
<xae8koo> cankoy: It nevers says I use any swap...
<xae8koo> cankoy: 0 bytes of 8,3 GiB
<thiebaude> fasta, system-administration-hardware drivers
<Will123456> fasta: do you mean you want the proprietary nvidia drivers to work for your card?
<Antagonist> folliculated34_: Would gentoo portagepackages  and ubuntu packages even be interchangable?  I'm not so sure
<folliculated34_> Antagonist, ubuntu's packages have ubuntu and debian specific patches... they most likely won't work on geentoo
<BluesKaj> fasta, which nvidia card?
<fasta> Will123456, yes.
<fasta> BluesKaj, 8800 something
<jrib> hlp_: do you know what you have to do?
<bostikforever> what is the use of the alternate cd?
<cankoy> xae8koo: ... of 8.3 Gb  <- so you have swap on
<bostikforever> can it be used for recovery?
<BluesKaj> fasta, in the terminal : lspci | grep VGA
<hlp_> jrib: I don't
<xae8koo> cankoy: Yes, 8,3 GiB of swap, but none of it is used
<cankoy> xae8koo: you have lot of RAM, and the system does not need to swap anything. That's good.
<fasta> BluesKaj,  lspci | grep VGA
<jrib> hlp_: pastebin your commands and the full output.  Usually people install from the repositories or CPAN though.  Are you sure your library isn't in the repositories?
<thiebaude> !swap
<fasta> BluesKaj, [GeForce 8800 GT]
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<xae8koo> cankoy: No, I could only afford 4 GiB for my laptop:(
<catmando> hey question: i've added an nfs share to /etc/fstab with the user option turned on
<catmando> but i still get an "only root can do that" error
<flexxxv> hello, why I was sent to this ubuntu proxy channel (i'm not using _any_ proxy)
<jrib> flexxxv: aren't you using the webchat?
<flexxxv> is that a proxy?
<DJones> catmando: How are you editing /etc/fstab? you need to use the sudo or gksudo prefix, eg sudo nano /etc/fstab or gksudo gedit /etc/fstab to give you admin access to the /etc folder
<jrib> flexxxv: yes
<flexxxv> ok
<bostikforever> what is the use of the alternate cd?
<bostikforever> can it be used for recovery?
<jrib> !alternate | bostikforever
<ubottu> bostikforever: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<flexxxv> what is the easiest  way to downrgrade grub2 in a not working ubuntu wubi enviroment?
<flexxxv> live cd, chrott and then?
<cankoy> xae8koo: you have lot of RAM *compared to what you're running and their requirements*, hence nothing swaps out yet.
<Marchingknight11> I need help getting sound drivers
<fasta> BluesKaj, yes?
<xae8koo> cankoy: Guess I need something new to run then :)
<Marchingknight11> i need help getting sound drivers
<catmando> DJones, sudo
<bostikforever> thanks
<catmando> DJones, it's definitely saved, if that's what you're asking
<cankoy> xae8koo: if you want to stress test.. there're other ways
<isojussi> http://pastebin.com/m3bd37c2c, my ubuntu upgrade wen't wrong somehow. when running from live cd apt-get upgrade I get that error. any help?
<flexxxv> after loop mounting imagefile and chroot to it, can I use apt-get ?
<aeon-ltd> marchingknight11: what do you wanna use? ALSA/OSS etc
<space_cadet> i can't play FLV files
<space_cadet> at all
<thiebaude> !flv
<DJones> catmando: Thats what I was wondering, I thought you meant you couldn't save the amended fstab file
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aeon-ltd> space_cadet: what media player are you using?
<space_cadet> DJones,    don't work
<Marchingknight11> aeon-ltd: i dont know what to use, i just want to get my sound working
<space_cadet> aeon-ltd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8354217#post8354217
<Dnrock> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/6034/screenshottu.png << the Nexuig Game will be loss if i remove there files ???
<mind_eraser> I'm having some trouble with hibernate on 9.04 on a Lenovo g530, which used to work just fine. The error I was originally getting was not enough swap, looking into it it appeared that my system was no longer recognizing my 6G swap partition, only seeing 8M of it, most of which were used. I recreated the partition using mkswap and swapon etc (I could go into more detail on this if needed - the upshot is that according to top it is
<mind_eraser> being recognized now). The problem is I still can't hibernate. It appears to go into a normal hibernation but on restart none of my running apps return. I can't think of where to check now. Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> Marchingknight11: do a sudo apt-get alsa then do alsamixer and use arrow keys and 'M' to configure
<mind_eraser> Sorry for the flood post
<space_cadet> Reading state information... Done
<space_cadet> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<triptec> my ubuntu 9.10 changes ip even though I got iface eth0 inet static and address, netmask, gateway in my interfaces file. The ip seems to come from my dhcp.. any idea why?
<thiebaude> space_cadet, you try medibuntu?
<Marchingknight11> alsamixer is already installed
<xae8koo> mind_eraser: I have a Lenovo G550 :D
<Marchingknight11> aeon-ltd: alsamixer is already installed
<space_cadet> thiebaude, yes i have
<M4K4V3l1> is there someone pro in openLdap ?
<flexxxv> in chroot do i have network? is apt-get just working?
<M4K4V3l1> I got some beginner problems here
<mind_eraser> xae8koo: Not a bad machine, eh? Is your hibernate working?
<blackxored> Hi, pidgin isn't showing in indicator-applet, anyone with similar behaviour has found a workaround for this?
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: what's the trouble?
<xae8koo> mind_eraser: No idea
<aeon-ltd> Marchingknight11: open a terminal and type alsamixer and use the arrow keys to change settings
<xae8koo> mind_eraser: It is a bit noisy
<Marchingknight11> aeon-ltd: what settings do i have to change
<Marchingknight11> ?
<fasta> thiebaude, that also doesn't work with a proxy.
<space_cadet> so anyone have any answers as to why i cannot play FLV files in Karmic?
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: thank you for answering.. everything is pasted here : http://paste.debian.net/51978/
<gijzelaar> question: does anybody know a ubuntu alternative for the mac 'open' command? Open a file/directory with the default file handler in gnome
<fasta> I will just get them of the nvidia website.
<Marchingknight11> everything is maxed out and nothing is muted
<catmando> DJones, no, the file is definitely saved, it just doesn't seem to work
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: in summary the problem is simply that I can't run slapd
<folliculated34_> gijzelaar, gnome-open
<flexxxv> space_cadet  instal some codecs?
<mind_eraser>  xae8koo haha ok
<gijzelaar> GREAT
<xae8koo> Nov 20 16:24:21 xae8koo-laptop dhcpd: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<gijzelaar> yes that is what I want, thanks! :)
<rhsanborn> join #java
<space_cadet> flexxxv, i did.
<xae8koo> Why wont it let me dhcp start?
<BluesKaj> fasta, like thiebaude said earlier ,  system-administration-hardware drivers , make sure you choose the nvidia-glx-185
<flexxxv> space_cadet  instal or just try vlc?
<thiebaude> fasta, did you have ubuntu search for the drivers?
<DJones> catmando: How are you testing whether it restarts?
<aeon-ltd> MarchingKnight11: select the bars and press up and ,max out all bars and if they show MM press 'm'
<thiebaude> i have almost the same card, fasta
<flexxxv> get more odecs from mediabuntu
<thiebaude> its easy
<fasta> BluesKaj, I already did. IT DOESN'T WORK, BECAUSE UBUNTU DEVELOPERS IGNORE PROXIES.
<Marchingknight11> aeon-ltd: eveything is maxed and nothing is muted
<DJones> catmando: Sorry, I mean how are you testing whether the nfs folder is mounted
<BluesKaj> fasta, what has proxies got to do with it ?
<space_cadet> flexxxv, would if i could but apparently i cannot
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, exactly 185 driver recommended
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: well I'm not sure what slapd is, but you're having permissions problems
<catmando> DJones, it works when i do it as root
<fasta> BluesKaj, well, tjee, what might the purpose be?
<hlp> jrib: here's the perl output http://paste.ubuntu.com/323419/
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: right?
<aeon-ltd> MarchingKnight11: press F6 and try another sound card
<space_cadet> flexxxv, http://pastebin.com/m15977250
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: everything is chmod 777 now
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: what version are you using and how clean is it?
<Marchingknight11> aeon-ltd: F6 doesnt do anything
<flexxxv> you typed: apt-get install vlc?
<hlp> jrib: and here's the somewhat cryptic output when I try to cd or mkdir in /usr/local : http://paste.ubuntu.com/323420/
<space_cadet> yes
<space_cadet> i sure did
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, any idea what he/she means ...I'm clueless
<space_cadet> and that's what i got
<flexxxv> space_cadet: tried apt-get update?
<space_cadet> no i'm retarded, i never update before an install
<aeon-ltd> MarchingKnight11: do the speakers work in another OS?
<space_cadet> ^^ sarcasm
<Marchingknight11> yes in windows
<Marchingknight11> aeon-ltd:yes in windows 7
<flexxxv> try it
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, no, and i though ubuntu notifies you when drivers are ready to install, like it did for me
<JonathanEllis> I have a HP C7710A connected to the computer with USB. I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron. x-sane detects the scanner as a 7400c:002. When I try to acquire a preview, x restarts
<blackxored> pidgin doesn't show at indicator-applet, do you guys know why?
<thiebaude> thats the first thing i install after a clean install
<xae8koo> I'm planning on using my Asus EEE as an server. To use for bittorrent. Is that a good idea? It has 1gb ram and 800mhz cpu.
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: I mean your OS, not slapd
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, problem solved , he left :)
<flexxxv> space_cadet: if you get errors poste them
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, ahh, ok
<space_cadet> heh heh heh
<space_cadet> [swf @ 0x8b75400]Compressed SWF format not supported
<space_cadet> [0x8b93a90] avformat demux error: av_open_input_stream failed
<JonathanEllis> xae8koo: I understand the solid state drive may take a hammering if you do that
<aeon-ltd> MarchingKnight11: what sound card does it say you have in alsamixer
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: I am running ubuntu server TLS "hardy".. the slapd version is : @(#) $OpenLDAP: slapd 2.4.9 (Mar 31 2009 07:12:16) $
<M4K4V3l1> 	buildd@rothera:/build/buildd/openldap2.3-2.4.9/debian/build/servers/slapd
<space_cadet> so again.... anyone know why i can't play FLV files in Karmic?  Even with VLC?
<Marchingknight11> aeon-ltd:HDA Intel
<xae8koo> JonathanEllis: I am planning to use external drives for the files... The ssd just for the os.
<Marchingknight11> aeon-ltd: Chip is REaltek ALC268
<bazhang> M4K4V3l1, debian?
<M4K4V3l1> bazhang: no it's ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> xae8koo: Anyway, why are you using a netbook as a server?
<flexxxv> which ubuntu?
<flexxxv> any extra sources?
<xae8koo> JonathanEllis: it jumped of my table and broke the screen.
<JonathanEllis> xae8koo: Is it still under warranty?
<M4K4V3l1> flexxxv: hardy : 8.04
<xae8koo> JonathanEllis: Beside, it is small, quiet and uses little power. No warranty.
<M4K4V3l1> server version
<xrfang> if I export an environment variable, it will be effective only for my current shell, how can I make it system wide effective (without reboot, i.e. not that I don't know to put it in /etc/profile or /etc/rc.local)
<flexxxv> post output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: I don't think my knowledge of permissions can help you in this case, except you could check in users-admin and be sure your root (or maybe user?) has access to relevant devices
<rgr> JonathanEllis: I great idea for an underpowered machine like that. Would make a great bittorrent server for him to download.
<kb3cda> Morning all, ne1 know of a good ANSI capable telnet client for Ubuntu?
<flexxxv> M4K4V3l1:are you sure your flv isn't corrupted?
<space_cadet> so... no one has the answer to my FLV problems?
<thiebaude> bbl
<JonathanEllis> xae8koo: You might be able to get a replacement screen on Ebay. Well if its bust already then I suppose you have nothing to lose. Bittorrent doesnt place a particularly high load on the processor so why not
<space_cadet> yes i'm sure.
<space_cadet> i can play them in windows
<folliculated34_> space_cadet, libavcodec from where?
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: it's not a problem persmission : I fix it with : chmod 777
<aeon-ltd> MarchingKnight11: sorry out of ideas, have you searched ubuntuwiki?
<paschu> HEY GUYS
<Marchingknight11> aeon-ltd:thanks anyway
<M4K4V3l1> flexxxv: what ?
<xae8koo> JonathanEllis: I just bougth a faster laptop instead. Netbook was starting to go on my nerves :P
<paschu> Is there a working nintendo 64 emulator? mupen64plus has sum problems with the sound
<flexxxv> M4K4V3l1: what is in your sources.list?
<space_cadet> folliculated34_,  huh?
<IHS_Volunteer> sum problems? does it also have remainder and product problems, paschu?
<paschu> IHS_Volunteer: what?
<folliculated34_> I don't think the libavcodec from the official ubuntu repositories plays mp4-aac (or whatever audio codecs most flv's come with now)
<flexxxv> M4K4V3l1: try to open youtube link to see if that works
<IHS_Volunteer> paschu, sum= the result of addition.
<folliculated34_> space_cadet, I don't think the libavcodec from the official ubuntu repositories plays mp4-aac (or whatever audio codecs most flv's come with now)
<space_cadet> well if it were an actual package.
<space_cadet> E: Couldn't find package libavcodec
<folliculated34_> libavcodec52
<M4K4V3l1> flexxxv: deb http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<M4K4V3l1> deb-src http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<JonathanEllis> xae8koo: Fair enough. Well, nothing to stop you then. And as you say its low powered so it probably doesnt matter if you leave it on 24/7. I dont know if that might cause over-heating problems or death of the battery through overcharging as I dont think those machines are designed to be left on 24/7 but hey what do you have to lose?
<paschu> I dont know what you mean, but i need a working n64 emulator
<space_cadet> libavcodec52 is already the newest version.
<IHS_Volunteer> paschu, I was mocking your incorrect spelling.
<folliculated34_> space_cadet, where did you get it?
<mind_eraser> Can anyone help me with a hibernation problem? I posted a pretty thorough description not long ago, but don't want to flood the channel again unless needed
<M4K4V3l1> flexxxv: you talk with the wrong person.. I have a problem with openldap.. not flash plugging
<IHS_Volunteer> I guess it went over your head. :(
<M4K4V3l1> :S
<Zane2> if an app locks up and it is in full screen, how can i get back to the desktop?
<flexxxv> i'm sorry
<JordanC> paschu: Project64 works, but that's windows only, I believe
<flexxxv> your username must be similar...
<space_cadet> folliculated34_, well since it was set to manually installed after i tried to install it, prolly the reg repos
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: I see: "/etc/ldap/slapd.conf: line 41: invalid path: Permission denied" have you looked in that .conf?
<jrib> Zane2: ctrl-alt-f1 should get you to tty1
<pianolender> hello everybody! where am I supposed to search for the kernel file in ubuntu livecd?
<JordanC> In fact, pj64 works pretty flawlessly
<IHS_Volunteer> Zane2, worst case scenario you hit ctrl+alt+F1 and log in and use pkill application_name
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: yes and it works fine in another server.. it's too similar
<kb3cda> Anyone know of a good ANSI capable telnet client for Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | space_cadet , check this out
<ubottu> space_cadet , check this out: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JonathanEllis> mind_eraser: If you dont want to flood the channel, post a one-line summary of your problem here with a link to all the details on pastebin.com
<folliculated34_> space_cadet, try the one from medibuntu... add it to your sources.list first
<ccooke> kb3cda: not the command line 'telnet' command, then?
<space_cadet> BluesKaj, folliculated34_ i did that
<JonathanEllis> pianolender: Should be in /boot
<paschu> guys, i need a well working nintendo 64 emulator
<Zane2> IHS_Volunteer how do i do this?
<pianolender> linux-zh1u:/media/Ubuntu           # ls
<pianolender> autorun.inf  dists     md5sum.txt  preseed             wubi.exe
<pianolender> casper       install   pics        README.diskdefines
<pianolender> .disk        isolinux  pool        ubuntu
<pianolender> linux-zh1u:/media/Ubuntu           #
<Zane2> this is all new to me
<FloodBot4> pianolender: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb3cda> ccooke: right, looking for a client to handle BBS telnet
<riegersn> how do i check what graphics driver my karmic install is using
<BluesKaj> space_cadet, try vlc , it plays flv files
<xae8koo> DHCP won't work, can someone help me?
<pianolender>  FloodBot4: sorry)
<mind_eraser> JonathanEllis: ah, wasn't aware of such a thing. Thanks! I think I'm going to take this to a forum however
<folliculated34_> what about reinstalling? apt-get purge then apt-get install... you might need to apt-get clean first to make sure you don't get the old one.
<space_cadet> BluesKaj, no it doesnt
<folliculated34_> space_cadet, what about reinstalling? apt-get purge then apt-get install... you might need to apt-get clean first to make sure you don't get the old one.
<ccooke> kb3cda: the command line will do that, but there are explicit mud clients that might be better for you
<Zane2> im now at a prompt and i want to get back to the desktop, do i have to reboot?
<BluesKaj> space_cadet, , mine does
<JonathanEllis> paschu: Try searching through synaptic or add/remove programs
<ccooke> kb3cda: gnome-mud might be worth a try
<paschu> all games and other programs thta need 3d graphics are lagging. The sound is lagging
<folliculated34_> Zane2, if "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" fails I guess so
<BluesKaj> space_cadet, but if you insist on not trying new plugins , that's up to you
<IHS_Volunteer> Zane2, hit ctrl+alt+F1 on a computer this should take you to a command line interface. using "top" will show running processes. ctrl+c will exit out of that. use pkill application_name to kill the offending process.(like firefox) (alt+F7 takes you back to the GUI)
<folliculated34_> Zane2, wait... ctrl+alt+f7?
<space_cadet> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/m4591c40b
<JonathanEllis> paschu: Or even google "ubuntu n64 emulator" or the full name of whatever an n64 is
<kb3cda> ccooke: I'll give gnome-mud a try, thanks
<space_cadet> BluesKaj, i am not insisting on not trying new plugins....   I HAVE TRIED NEW PLUGINS
<IHS_Volunteer> Nintendo 64, JonathanD
<space_cadet> what don't you get
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: so you have the same configuration on two servers with identical hardware?
<IHS_Volunteer> Er, JonathanEllis *
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: do you think that it can be a problem hardware ?
<M4K4V3l1> they are different, HP and olivetti
<paschu> why are all programs that need 3d graphic lagging???
<folliculated34_> paschu, bad drivers?
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: I don't actually know, but you say the same configuration is being used in both, and something has to be off somewhere
<paschu> folliculated34_: where to download drivers?
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: yes that's it
<IHS_Volunteer> Interesting..LTSP booted systems, using localapps Firefox....and the Pentium 2 @366mhz decodes flash videos better than a Pentium3 @ 600mhz, both with 128MB of RAM..
<pianolender> folliculated34_: alt+F7 is enough
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: do you have immediate access to the other one to compare differences?
<ooaaaoo> anybody here familiar with empathy?
<dooglus> anyone know of a tool to rip hidden tracks from an audio CD?
<JonathanEllis> I have a problem with an HP Scanjet C7710A. x-sane detects it as a 7400c:002. When I try to acquire a preview scan, x restarts. I am running Hardy Heron.
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: yes
<space_cadet> so people get the right idea, and don't tell me to do stuff i already have done....
<IHS_Volunteer> ooaaaoo, get to the real question.
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: I am using both by ssh
<folliculated34_> dooglus, sometimes hidden tracks are just in the last song.
<dooglus> folliculated34_: I know.  but in this case they're before the first song
<space_cadet> why can't i play FLV files, with anything... even with the medibuntu codecs installed.   I cannot play flv files with VLC even
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: a debug output from the working one may be worth a second look
<ooaaaoo> IHS_Volunteer: how do i configure empathy to work with gnome's environment proxy?
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: ok
<Boohbah> ooaaaoo: this should happen automatically
<folliculated34_> dooglus, ok, sry, I don't know how to do that.
<dooglus> folliculated34_: http://wiki.musicbrainz.org/User:PBryan/cd2flac#Description can do it, but it's command line only, and not in an official package
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: If a cd player plays them, they are not hidden. How does the CD player access them?
<ooaaaoo> no, when i apply any "system wide" proxy settings empathy doesnt react
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: some CD players will access it if I hit the 'back' button from track 1; some won't
<cellofellow> how do I boot my Ubuntu LiveCD on a Mac? There some trick to it?
<Boohbah> ooaaaoo: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22250/
<riegersn> how do i check what graphics driver my karmic install is using
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: They may be recorded as track zero. If you browse the CD, does it show a track zero? Come to that, does your CD ripping program?
<lengend> how do you get "libmimic"??
<ooaaaoo> Boohbah: AHH... thanks...it doesnt support proxies
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: I never used a cd ripping program.  which do you recommend?
<ooaaaoo> Boohbah: guess its back to good ol gaim
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: What happens when you put the CD in your computer?
<whammo> I'm trying to set up twinview in 9.10, does anybody know of new pitfalls in 9.10 I should be aware of as far as xorg.conf goes?
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: nothing
<xae8koo> Why doesn't spotify work in ubuntu 9.10?
<Boohbah> ooaaaoo: it would appear so. empathy is relatively new i believe. the features will come :)
<space_cadet> nope still don't work
<space_cadet> still cant play flv files
<ActionParsnip> xae8koo: can you expand on "doesnt work"
<diogo_79> hi guys
<xae8koo> ActionParsnip: It laggs and then freezes
<xae8koo> Almost instantly
<space_cadet> heh go figure
<xae8koo> I can browse songs and shit
<space_cadet> i can play the flv files in firefox
<xae8koo> But not play
<space_cadet> but nothing else
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: I think Sound Juicer used to come by default with Ubuntu. Do you get an audio cd desktop icon? If you right click on it, it may give you choices there
<diogo_79> i am having a problem with flash plugin on ubuntu 9.04 64 bits
<ActionParsnip> xae8koo: ok launch it from a terminal, watch the output when it does
<xae8koo> JonathanEllis: It used to, not with 9.10
<Will123456> xae8koo: it works fine for me on fedora 11. for what it's worth :P
<diogo_79> i have the plugin install but is not working
<ActionParsnip> !info spotify
<ubottu> Package spotify does not exist in karmic
<diogo_79> dont know why
<Will123456> spotify is an external program, actionparsnip
<diogo_79> can someone help me debug this please
<Will123456> he'll be running it through wine
<ooaaaoo> Boohbah: its got a clean interface, but takes some getting used to
<ooaaaoo> Boohbah: like the lack of pluggins
<isojussi> how i can force install package, when dpkg says it will broke other package?
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: gotcha
<folliculated34_> isojussi, -f
<Will123456> I've found spotify to be slightly dodgy- sometimes not working for a while, sometimes working perfectly. i'm going to ask a patronising question but you've restarted etc. etc., right xae8koo? :P
<space_cadet> Can someone explain why....    I CAN play flv files(from my disk) in firefox   but NOT in anything else.
<IHS_Volunteer> I still haven't gone back to using Ubuntu 9.04, and I'm still not enjoying the broken sound.
<space_cadet> please
<xae8koo> ActionParsnip: fixme:ntdll:NtQueryInformationProcess (process=0xffffffff) Unimplemented information class: ProcessDebugFlags
<ooaaaoo> anyone here knows how to delete an "account" from empathy's account list?
<xae8koo> ActionParsnip: A lot of that
<ActionParsnip> xae8koo: cool websearch that
<folliculated34_> space_cadet, flv files in firefox? are you sure they're flv? sounds more like swf to me..
<Will123456> xae8koo: it could be something to do with a change to the sound subsystem in 9.10
<space_cadet> no dude, they're flv
<bazhang> space_cadet, from youtube?
<Will123456> xae8koo: have you checked that any sounds work in wine?
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: When I put an audio CD into my computer it appears in the Places menu. If I click on the audio cd it opens it in Sound Juicer
<cankoy> space_cadet: aptitude search unstripped  <--install these
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: But there are probably other cd ripping programs in the repos. Have a look in Add/Remove programs or the Software Centre if you are running a more recent release
<xae8koo> Will123456: Yes, I hear the starting sound of spotify, and if I'm lucky a few seconds of a song.
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: yes it works
<folliculated34_> space_cadet, have you tried 'file' on them?
<bazhang> space_cadet, is this from youtube
<space_cadet> bazhang, NO
<bazhang> space_cadet, got a link? I will try
<space_cadet> cankoy, still won't work
<space_cadet> bazhang, no i don't... they are downloaded from a torrent...
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: congrats
<space_cadet> it's the Offensive Security Set
<space_cadet> backtrack videos
<Will123456> xae8koo: i SHOULD have a 9.10 box behind me, but right now it's down for the count. i'll be reinstalling tonight at some point, so er, if you're still having problems, at least perhaps we'll both be having problems together later on. that's all i can offer to you right now, other than downloading the latest spotify version. sorry!
<space_cadet> they work in windows.
<space_cadet> they work in firefox
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: sorry I mean it works in the other server
<xae8koo> Will123456: I have the latest :/
<space_cadet> but i can't play them in mplayer, vlc, or anything else.
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: lol well that's something
<spridel> perhaps you are missing a codec/gstream for ubuntu
<spridel> i was missing one to play aac files
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: ok on the trouble server I only see one error, and that's invalid path
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: I don't have any icons on my desktop
<erry> Hello, I would like to change my default browser. I have ran     sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: I use XFCE4.  It doesn't have a 'Places' menu
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: Does the CD appear in the Places menu?
<erry> which told me my default browser is galeon, but when i click on a link from here or pidgin or whatever firefox opens iot
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: ok you could check on the good server if that path is what it is, or if it's linked
<Gateway`> hello everybody, I've just installed amsn with the command sudo apt-get install amsn
<dalfz> i'm trying to build wine, but it complains of missing freetype font dev files. what package is that?
<Gateway`> sorry, with the commande sudo apt-get install amsn.package, after lunching the program, it says something like xcimage..
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: What is XFCE4? Have you looked to see if you have a CD ripping program installed? As I say, I use Sound Juicer but only because its there and works. I dont have any strong opinion on it
<Gateway`> now, I would like to remove it... can somebody show me how I have to do ?
<Will123456> xae8koo: i realise this is a bit of a duh thing to do but other people have had problems too: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+9.10+spotify&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: didn't understood
<Will123456> xae8koo: "Try removing the wine package and install the wine1.2 one."
<erry> Hello
<Hajex> can I upgrade my system to 9.10 without upgrading first to 9.04 (I have 8.1o now)??
<space_cadet> Well... my flv files are compressed Flash Data. Version 8
<Will123456> xae8koo: that fixed his problems
<space_cadet> so... how to play them in vlc
<bazhang> Hajex, no, you need to take the intermediate step first
<space_cadet> cause they wont
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: I mean is it possible the one server is finding the correct path because of a symlink that was generated by some script on install, and the other one isn't linked?
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: you know GNOME and KDE?  XFCE4 is like those.
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: a "desktop environment" I think they're called
<lenovo> 这个怎么用阿
<dooglus> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.1.1 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: but I used the same Makefile.. I didn't change anything
<Hajex> bazhang : but system alert me that 9.04 is not supported by ATI video adapter
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: OK. I see. I am using gnome. If you look in a file browser you may be able to see the audio CD. Do you have a CD ripping package installed?
 * Strogg celebrates!  I've booted from USB, resized the vista partition, and installed ubuntu!
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: same as in from the same vendor, same version?
 * Strogg does a little dance
<gotme54545> Ubnuntu is not reading any blank cd's anyone help? version 9.10
<dooglus> gotme54545: I can.  there's nothing on them.
<gotme54545> dooglus: i am trying to burn something, but it's not reading the cd.
<dooglus> gotme54545: if you have any blank DVDs you'd like read, I can tell you what's on them too.  just ask.
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: no, in the first server I am running hardy desktop, but in the second it's hardy server
<gotme54545> dooglus: it reads the cd's that have content on them, but when i insert a blank cd it does noting.
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: ok then, same repos, just different install
<lenovo> 这是什么东西
<space_cadet> i thought .dll files were for windows
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: I gonna be crazy
<M4K4V3l1> :S
<DJones> !cn | lenovo
<grawity> space_cadet: They are, usually.
<ubottu> lenovo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lenovo> join #ubuntu
<MayaT> hye i am new. and want to try using ubuntu
<JohnT> I have a multithreading problem... I have a CPU with 4 cores: when using an app with 4 threads (wich runned correctly on 9.04) the behaviour is not obvious. Each thread should be ran by its core, but it does not happen anymore in 9.10: 3 cores are at 100%, while one is idle. The result is 2 threads using 2 cores and the other 2 sharing only one, thus keeping the remaining one idle. Its important... I am drilling myself for
<JohnT>  explaining and solving this thing
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: haha sorry I can only help troubleshoot, I don't know slapd
<lenovo> join #ubuntu -cn
<space_cadet> grawity, ok... go to mplayerhq.hu    download the Linux x86 codec pack (from the download page) and peek inside.
<MayaT> how to first step using ubuntu
<lenovo> 呵呵
<IdleOne> lenovo: /join #ubuntu-cn
<JonathanEllis> MayaT: Try downloading a liveCD and running from that.
<bazhang> lenovo, /join #ubuntu-cn
<JonathanEllis> !livecd | MayaT
<ubottu> MayaT: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: it's not you the problem, I mean my problems using ubuntu are multiple now
<dooglus> gotme54545: can you just try burning something onto them?
<Dnrock> please help me ! i need convert FAT32 -> NTFS without loss data on ubuntu .....
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: is ubuntu unstable ?
<lenovo>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<gotme54545> Can anyone help? Ubuntu 9.10 is only reading cd's that have content, but when i put in blank cd it wont read it and cant burn anything.
<bazhang> lenovo, no space before /join
<space_cadet> Dnrock, boot to windows and use http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb456984.aspx
<erry> <_< i see you dont' really care
<JonathanEllis> Dnrock: You cannot convert a FAT32 volume to NTFS. All you can do is make a new NTFS volume and then copy the data across
<dbugger> Hey guys! 've been told to make a magazine for my faculty. What software could I use for this?
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: no* hardy should be rock-solid
<space_cadet> JonathanEllis, in windows you can.
<rapha> is there a list with laptops working under ubuntu?
<space_cadet> rapha, laptops or netbooks?
<Dnrock> space_cadet: can i do it on ubuntu ? or only can convert with windows ?
<JonathanEllis> space_cadet: Really? I forgot that. Its so long ago that I used Windows
<space_cadet> lol
<gotme54545> Can anyone help? Ubuntu 9.10 is only reading cd's that have content, but when i put in blank cd it wont read it and cant burn anything.
<JohnT> I have a CPU with 4 cores: when using an app with 4 threads (wich runned correctly on 9.04) the behaviour is not obvious. Each thread should be ran by its core, but it does not happen anymore in 9.10: 3 cores are at 100% while one is idle. No ideas, right?
<grawity> space_cadet: I'm guessing mplayer has been written to be able to use Windows libraries somehow (kind of like Wine runs Windows apps).
<Dnrock> JonathanEllis: with windows XP i can convert FAT to NTFS easy with one command line, so i think is same with ubuntu
<Ddorda> is there any game that uses webcam?
<JonathanEllis> MayaT: Follow the download link from the home page on www.ubuntu.com. If your computer is old and Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't work, you may find that downloading ubuntu 8.04 may be more reliable.
<fasta> Why doesn't Nautilus work with FTP in a non-broken way anymore? It took 5 minutes to connect to the server and list the directory contents. The eons old program ftp does this with a few hundred milleseconds.
<space_cadet> Dnrock, looks like either... copy all data to new ntfs partition in linux, or take it to a windows box, and convert X: /fs:ntfs
<gotme54545> Can anyone help? Ubuntu 9.10 is only reading cd's that have content, but when i put in blank cd it wont read it and cant burn anything.
<atzz> I am using ubuntu 9.10 and when I play videos they seem to be slow
<rapha> space_cadet: laptops, 15.4 inch screens
<atzz> I think it's a graphics problem
<JonathanEllis> Dnrock: As I say its a long time since I used windows. Sounds risky anyway. It might be safer to copy the FAT32 volume to an external hard drive, then delete the partition in GParted and make a new NTFS partition. Then copy the data back. Thats how I would do it to be on the safe side. Otherwise if something goes wrong during the conversion process you could lose data
<atzz> I have intel 845 ... and there is no xorg.conf ... how do I configure the driver for graphics
<space_cadet> gotme54545, have you installed a cd burning utility?
<space_cadet> i.e. gnomebaker, etc?
<remoteCTR1> !libcrss2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcrss2
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: Did you solve your problem or do you need more help?
<remoteCTR1> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cankoy> JohnT: something might have changed about processor affinity in 2.6.30+, did you search kernel m.list?
<atzz> !xvideo-intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvideo-intel
<atzz> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<space_cadet> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: have you tried changing specifically the ownership of /var/lib/ldap/far.ma ?
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: or rather check what the permission are for it now?
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: yes I did it
<jon5000> greetings all, i am a bit of a novice.  I use karmic on my laptop but store all my files on a usb drive connected to a windows vista desktop.  I am able to get to, browse and acxcess this drive using samba with no problem but it seems that whenever the first time i access the smb folder/drive it has to search for it.  Also it never shows up when I am using a file browser from some program (such as music player, trying to add s
<jon5000> ongs to the library, etc).  Is ther an easy way to make this samba drive act like it is local?
<cankoy> JohnT: also try #ubuntu-kernel
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: you are talking about the working serv ?
<remoteCTR1> erm... what happened to ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<JohnT> cankoy: thank you
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: you could check who the owner is of that lib on the working one
<gotme54545> Can anyone help? Ubuntu 9.10 is only reading cd's that have content, but when i put in blank cd it wont read it and cant burn anything. Found the solution just installed gnome voulme manager and it worked for some reason it removed baraso
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: you have right it's not the same permission
<rapha> space_cadet: laptops, 15.4 inch screens
<JonathanEllis> remoteCTR1: I installed it recently. Do you have the universe or multiverse repositories enabled? I forget which one its in
<gotme54545> i love it when things work and you don't even know like what was wrong or why was that the problem
<space_cadet> rapha   google search first hit   http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/massive-list-of-laptops-that-work-with-ubuntu/
<remoteCTR1> JonathanEllis, avtually i have all of the repositories enabled, even the backports...
<magaio> We have many access points with the same SSID at my university. Is there a way I can tell NetworkManager to connect to a specific one?
 * arand wants to rant about how brainstorm is dead
<atzz> I have ubuntu 9.10 and I don't have xorg.conf
<atzz> how do I configure it ?
<remoteCTR1> JonathanEllis, it also doesnt show up on packages.ubuntu.com...
<JonathanEllis> remoteCTR1: And you still cant install it? Odd. As I say, I installed it successfully on two machines on Sunday
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: on the bad server can you log in as the appropriate owner and claim the lib?
<adnc_> hello, i'm trying to build a kernel and i get this error "dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.30 not in control info" what does it mean not in control info?
<space_cadet> atzz   heh, wait till you figure out that /boot/grub/menu.list isn't there anymore either...
<remoteCTR1> JonathanEllis, maybe you did but those werent running 9.10 then...
<rapha> space_cadet: sorry imon a small mobile phone ... everything takes lots of time ... the link you gave me i had already found but the info there is kinda crap
<JonathanEllis> remoteCTR1: Ah no. Couldnt get Karmic to work on either of the two computers so installed Jaunty
<space_cadet> rapha   it links to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<atzz> space_cadet, well I know :p but grub is not giving me any problem... I have intel845 and my graphics is shitty
<atzz> space_cadet, when I watch any video .. the video seems to be slow and jerky
<atzz> space_cadet, even dpkg-reconfigure is not giving anything useful
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: it's nice to have two of something running
<space_cadet> atzz    i read something about intel problems affecting grub actually .....  but that was with headless servers...
<remoteCTR1> well ok libdvdread4 is still available but not installed per defauilt now i sak myself what else from ubuntu-restriccted-extras i could be missing...
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: I installed sound-juicer - seems it doesn't come in the default ubuntu install any more
<mgv1> when i choose subtitles totem gets closed - why?
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: it finds tracks 1 through 15, but doesn't find track 0
<atzz> space_cadet, do you know of any solution to this problem.. I can't watch any video ... it's all jerky and slow ?
<atzz> earlier driver i810 used to solve the problem
<space_cadet> atzz    actually .... now thinking about it, if you're talking about online videos, i have an nvidia 9600 GSM and i get the same thing
<space_cadet> jerky and choppy
<atzz> I was talking about videos on my HDD
<space_cadet> hrm
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: Can you play track 1 with Sound Juicer? It may be that the hidden track is located in track 1 at a minus time
<space_cadet> lemmie try and find a movie.
<atzz> lol
<BluesKaj> space_cadet, try this : http://www.mediacollege.com/video-gallery/testclips/barsandtone.flv
<atzz> I need a workaround
<atzz> :p
<space_cadet> workz
<mgv1> what subtitles are supported in totem????
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: I can.  It's 4:14 long.  Track 0 is 9 minutes or so
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: very good, you help me finally.. I find the problem, someone has comment the line perms-ldap:
<M4K4V3l1>         chown -R openldap.openldap /var/lib/ldap
<space_cadet> BluesKaj, it turns out those files are SWF
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: there's a slider along the bottom as track 1 plays.  it starts at the left and slowly goes right
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: now it's works
<M4K4V3l1> thank you my frind
<M4K4V3l1> friend
<TWD> After the last string of ubuntu updates I can no longer view mms video feeds in firefox.  Any ideas how to fix?
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: excellent enjoy
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: I imagine most CD players usually start from zero time by default. Dont know if Sound Juicer can play or extract negative time. I do wish record companies would quit it with introducing non-standard features into discs that may or may not play on common hardware
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: I think I learned a bit too
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: Wait! You said you had a track zero? Does that have the bits you want?
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: I think the other track is track 0, but I'm not sure
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: ok.. happy for that
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: sound juicer only shows 1 through 15
<M4K4V3l1> whammo: hope to see you next time.. bye
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: I see track 0 on a 'real' (black box) CD player
<BluesKaj> space_cadet, got any examples of real flv files ?
<whammo> M4K4V3l1: seeya
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: Its annoying isnt it. As you said, some hardware CD players even wont see track 0.
<space_cadet> BluesKaj, as i reported, that link you sent me worked... but i realized that the files i cannot play are SWF format
<earilmadith> hello i have xubuntu jaunty, and i cant open dvds
<earilmadith> http://pastebin.com/m1a7984f5
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: I did find a perl script on a website that will allow me to rip track 0 to .flac format, but it's command-line
<alabd_> Good day everyone , which password should be used for message > enter password for default keyring
<grawity> alabd_: Your login password.
<dooglus> JonathanEllis: so I guess that solves the problem, but I'd prefer a GUI solution, in the official repos
<alabd_> grawity: gdm login ?
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: You might just have to try different CD ripping programs until you find one that will pick up your hidden tracks. If the worst comes to the worst, you could connect your CD player to your sound card with a cable and record the analog audio
<Strogg> hrmm how do I get "octave" to show up in the installable packages for Karmic?  When I search for it in synaptic, it's not there to select
<archet45> anyone here know how to change themes for gdesklets?
<rapha> space_cadet: i browsed through the laptoptestingteam page as good as possible onthe mobile phone but it doesnt seemto link to the actual test results
<JonathanEllis> dooglus: Sometimes to do something unusual you may have to use the command line.
<JonathanEllis> Strogg: You may need to add another repository. Try looking on the developer's website
<Strogg> hrmm damn.  I would have thought that'd be core
<Strogg> JonathanEllis: ok.. thanks
<alabd_> grawity: gdm login pass does not work
<space_cadet> rapha,  from what i understand.... if it's listed... the release tested runs on it....  otherwise good luck... the site is a bit confusing though...  they should clean it up a lot and put columns saying 8.04  8.10  9.04  9.10   and a checkbox or a yes or no if it was tested, works, etc.
<rapha> space_cadet: listed where? i cant find a list at all on that page
<space_cadet> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam ??
<space_cadet> under Laptop Tests?
<Strogg> Aha. it was in universe.. but wasn't showing up when I search.  weird.  Oh well.
<BryanC> I am trying to mount the filesystem from a "my book world edition" NAS so that it is available as a directory to my ftp server software. I am not familiar with the mount command though. Can someone help me?
<ccmonster> For the love of all that is good, why won't my broadcom card work in 9.10 :(
<ccmonster> Does anyone have a known fix for this issue?
<ccmonster> I've tried various fixes that i've found online, but no luck.
<renata> is there any command line mp3 encoder for (x)ubuntu, which I could use for encoding wav to mp3?
<rapha> space_cadet: oh i have it now ... it just took insanely long to load - thx!
<ccmonster> all4mp3 i think is CL
<ccmonster> or M03
<ccmonster> or blade mp3
<renata> thanks
<JonathanEllis> I have a scanning problem. x-sane detects my HP C7710A scanner as a 7400. I understand the avision backend has been included in the SANE distribution for years so that's not surprising. What is surprising is when I try to acquire a preview image, my x windows session restarts. Is this likely to be a problem in sane or xsane? Can you think what I might google to try to solve this problem?
<renata> ccmonster, Can I find any of these in synaptic?
<grawity> renata: The most common encoder is 'lame'
<WFS> is there a way to dock pidgin yet?
<renata> grawity, how could I use it for converting files?
<ccmonster> I don't know renata . Maybe all4mp3
<ner0x> Anyone familiar with hylafax?
<ccmonster> you can use gnome-do and dock it I believe
<ccmonster> or just make it run in the tray.
<alabd_> grawity: it is ok now but how a vpn connection will be enabled in network maager ?
<unimatrix> how do i request a package to be included in the repository?
<Strogg> What the hell is ~/.gvfs ?  I have that file in my home and the permissions and user are unreadable.. ls -Fla shows them as question marks
<mintux> I install gnome-osd but when I open a program it hides how can I keep on my desktop ?
 * Strogg has never seen anything like that before
<mphill_> when i want to resize windows the corners are damn near impossible to select, there is like a 3 pixel area you need to get the pointer on, is there anyways to improve this? I am using metacity, maybe I need to switch to emerald?
<kostkon> !gvfs | Strogg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<kostkon> damn
<space_cadet> so is my only option to play these SWF's in firefox??
<warriorforgod> Strogg: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+.gvfs
<gburton> hello
<Strogg> lol  nice
<warriorforgod> Sorry couldn't resist.
<gburton> i want to customise my power management regarding the hard disk... currently it likese to power down the hdd even when im on mains, so of course when i do something that uses the HDD it will pause for 1/2 a second while the hdd powers up.
<djura-san> hello
<gburton> hi
<djura-san> :)
<djura-san>  is there any chance to disable server messages (like "XXX loged in, or off") in main chat window? Is there chance to send them to another tab?
<gburton> anyway, this is annoying because im doing web dev in firefox and its exposing race conditions...
<djura-san> in xchat?
<Strogg> if only some of those links had an answer. hehe
<warriorforgod> Strogg: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<DJones> djura-san: From memory, right click on the channel name, there should be an option to disable join/part messages (Depending on which version of xchat, it may be under the options heading)
<djura-san> xchat v2.8
<mgv1> why does an hebrew subtitles look gibrish in totem?
<djura-san> ant there is not that kind of option
<jcrawford> hey guys i need to setup an ssh tunnel and i was looking at gtsm however it seems you have to leave that app open, it cannot go into the bar at the top near the clock or anything.  Is there a better way to have my port forwarded everytime i start the system and just have it be in the background?
<kostkon> djura-san, there are two vers of xchat, xchat and xchat-gnome, a simple ver of it
<kostkon> simpler*
<jcrawford> i would rather do this in a config file or a shell script or something if possible
<jcrawford> xchat-gnome blows :)
<kostkon> lol
<djura-san> i use xchat (not gnome version)
<BluesKaj> space_cadet, the only method I've found to play swf files is to use a browser ,if you have flashplugin-non free of course
<jcrawford> anyone have any idea about my tunnel question?
<jcrawford> i want port 3306 to always go to a remote server
<jcrawford> as that is where my databases are stored
<jon5000> how do i permanently map a samba drive
<DJones> djura-san: I'm not on linux at the minute to check, I've only got a windows version of xchat to look at, on that, the option is under settings after right clicking on the channel name
<jcrawford> but it has to be over ssh because the port is not open to the public
<monokrome> I have a Ubuntu server running, and Postgresql 8.4 was installed by a coworker (I think in a menu) but I need to install postgresql-8.3... Is there a way to completely remove all changes done to the system during the installation of 8.4/8.3?
<djura-san> jcraford: oh yea... that is the thing :)
<djura-san> works for me
<lson8874> a friend gave me a hard disk sata 2 250gb, i would like to install ubuntu on it, but i can't the disk doesn't show on the install options! only my other sata disk with 500gb and the other two ide disks. Why is this? going on location it shows there with the other three disks but not on the instalation????
<jcrawford> gSTM seems to work fine but...  I don't need or want a UI for this
<handjob> Hi everyone. Could someone reccomend me sound recording software?
<djura-san> next question: how can i set up xchat to auto connect to freenode and to enter a few rooms on startup?
<djura-san> sorry. Djones give an answer to my problem :)
<JonathanEllis> handjob: What do you want to do with it? Multitrack or just basic stereo?
<IdleOne> djura-san: click Xchat menu and then go to network list. #xchat
<handjob> JonathanD,
<jcrawford> djura-san, in Xchat -> Network List
<jcrawford> choose the network click auto connect and add your channels to the favorites box
<handjob> JonathanEllis, Basic stereo but You could reccomed me both.
<jcrawford> since when did this become #xchat?
<jcrawford> hehe
<djura-san> that is the thing. Thank you for your support :)
<IdleOne> jcrawford: it isn't but we do it all it seems :)
<edemirci1> hello do you have a Turkish who knows?
<lson8874> i can't install ubuntu on my 250gb sata 2. It doesn't show on the install options. But it is detected going to location on the live cd????
<jcrawford> IdleOne, :)
<IdleOne> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gburton> edemirci1: a turkish what? I have a turkish rug at home...
<JonathanEllis> handjob: Audacity can do either. I think Sound Recorder comes with Ubuntu in the Sound and Video menu. You could look in the Sound & Video section of Software Centre or Applications | Add/Remove. I have used Audacity to record four channels at once. Havent used it for a while so I dont have much more than that to say about it
<Will123456> anyone here running an i7 who wants to test out how fast their machine can go? :P
<whammo> can anybody offer any advice/guide on configuring an external monitor?
<gokoon> Can somebody tell me why ubuntu doomed my mac ?
<handjob> JonathanEllis, Thank You.
<IdleOne> gburton: not helpful. evident that his native tongue is not english, under the circumstance I think he did pretty good asking for help.
<cellofellow> handjob: Audacity is the best all-around sound recorder (powerful, easy to use, some multi-tracking). Others include Jokosher (kind of wet behind the ears) and Ardour (very complex and powerful).
<gburton> right, sorry
<space_cadet> BluesKaj, ty...  that's what i was thinking..
<handjob> cellofellow, so audacity it is. Thank You also.
<lson8874> i can't install ubuntu on my 250gb sata 2. It doesn't show on the install options. But it is detected going to location on the live cd????
<djura-san> handjob: use caps, blop and cmt packages to boost audacity plugins! It will give you about 100+ plugins ;)
<lson8874> i can't install ubuntu on my 250gb sata 2. It doesn't show on the install options. But it is detected going to location on the live cd????
<Guest40641> hello, I just installed hardy to a 4g usb drive from my laptop (which was running karmic).  Now I get a grub error when I try to boot without the flash drive - anyone know how I can fix this?
<kran> 这里是中文的么？
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> kran, /join #ubuntu-cn
<djura-san> one more question about xchat: how can i enable "Hide Join/Part messages" option server wide? Now i have to select that option for every single channel i use
<kgreszczuk> siemacie ludzie :D
<kgreszczuk> ubuntu 9.10  mam od 2 dni..
<kgreszczuk> mam pytanie
<bazhang> !pl | kgreszczuk
<ubottu> kgreszczuk: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<DexterLB> hi
<BlouBlou> DexterLB: hello
<DexterLB> I'll be buying a new compie tommorrow :)
<Will123456> DexterLB: specs?
<IdleOne> djura-san: try #xchat
<a931bw> Guys i need help
<DexterLB> so I need to migrate the entire 150GB /home to it
<djura-san> i tried but there are no answer there :(
<a931bw> how to recompile my kernel?
<djura-san> *answers
<DexterLB> it has a L O T of tiny files and symlinks
<ikonia> a931bw: why do you want to ?
<ikonia> DexterLB: what's the issue ?
<a931bw> learn
<a931bw> Ikonia : learn
<DexterLB> it's under warranty so I can't just open it and stick the HDD in
<IdleOne> djura-san: xchat also has a great FAQ on xchat.org I don't think there is a setting for a global hide join/parts
<DexterLB> so I'll have to do it by network
<lson8874> i can't install ubuntu on my 250gb sata 2. It doesn't show on the install options. But it is detected going to location on the live cd???? Please, someone help me...
<ikonia> a931bw: ubuntu packages the kernel, it has some specific patches and packaging requirments, that's quite different than compiling a kernel, you have to work out what part you want to learn
<DexterLB> so which is the fastest method for lots of small files and symlinks? I'm familiar with vsftpd and, of course, samba
<djura-san> IdleOne: is there option to do this trought bash script?
<JonathanEllis> DexterLB: You can open it if you are careful not to leave traces. Does your computer have screws or a door?
<DexterLB> i don't know yet
<ikonia> DexterLB: what is your target machine ?
<IdleOne> djura-san: I would not know sorry
<JonathanEllis> DexterLB: Anyway, opening up the case and installing new hardware should not invalidate your warranty
<DexterLB> ok
<aeon-ltd> lson8874: please don't bump, also are you sure its mounted during install?
<WFS> sigh..  installed gnome-do but dunno what im doin
<a931bw> ikonia: on what language kernel writen?
<a931bw> c++ right/
<djura-san> IdleOne: there are somebody at #xchat now. I will try there. Thank you :)
<ikonia> a931bw: c
<DexterLB> but if I have to copy lots of small files and SL
<DexterLB> on other occasions'
<ikonia> a931bw: if you visit wwww.kernel.org there is good documentation
<a931bw> k
<a931bw> ty
<DexterLB> what software would I need?
<skande> a931bw: C and asm
<gost> Hello there.
<ikonia> DexterLB: what is your target machine
<JonathanEllis> DexterLB: If you dont want to do that, you could put the HD from your old computer in a usb caddy to connect it to your new computer. Otherwise network is your answer#
<KindOne> I have just modified "./etc/X11/xorg.cong" in the terminal. What is the command to save it?
<ikonia> KindOne: what editor did you use ?
<a931bw> btw any1 know any public book of learning python?
<aeon-ltd> KindOne: what text editor?
<ikonia> a931bw: look at amazon, this channel is for ubuntu support discussion
<kostkon> a931bw, diveintopython
<gost> Why do I have so slow graphic card? My nexuiz is barelly running. I have radeon x700 pro with 128mb of ram and I have ubuntu 9.4
<skande> a931bw: you speak french ??
<DexterLB> ikonia: what do you mean by what is your target machine? Specifications or OS?
<KindOne> ikonia: I made the edits in terminal with "sudo nano" command
<a931bw> skande: nope
<gost> Is there a way to upgrade mesa and driver without upgrading to 9.10?
<aeon-ltd> KindOne: for nano press ctrl o and for vi+vim press ESC then :w
<skande> okay , sdz.com should'nt help you
<skande> a931bw: learn C
<lson8874> i don't know what you mean with mounted. it had windows on it, but i already formated it with a live ubuntu cd. I opened it and then left clict and fomat on ext3
<JonathanEllis> a931bw: You could ask in Ubuntu-Offtopic
<a931bw> question if python program compiling on *nix will it compile on windows?
<a931bw> Jonathan ty
<a931bw> ill try
<JonathanEllis> !offtopic | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> lson8874: did you apply it on gparted after selecting changes?
<JonathanEllis> a931bw: Or you could ask in a python irc channel.
<kostkon> a931bw, #python
<a931bw> im not registered
<kostkon> a931bw, eh register then
<IdleOne> !register | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<a931bw> cant
<a931bw> how to login?
<rethus> hi there. i'm new at ubuntu... how can i keep my server-system actual? I know apt... but which repos should i use
<kostkon> a931bw, check the faq given above
<llua> why is the tranfer speed so SLOWWW, backing up 1 gig of music usb to sata. its going 700kb/s
<blck1> Good evening
<corey> when I try to download the latest flash player for ubuntu, i try installing the .deb.. but it tells me Wrong Architecture i386.. whats this mean
<lson8874> sorry, but, what you mean with apply it on gparted?
<KindOne> aeon-ltd: thanks
<llua> corey, your using ubuntu 64-bit?
<corey> yeah
<corey> i cant find 64bit flash player
<ikonia> corey: install the package flashplugin-nonfrere from the repos
<gost> How can I see what radeon drievers I have installed? And what mesa I have installed?
<IdleOne> !flash64 > corey
<ubottu> corey, please see my private message
<corey> thanks
<Will123456> corey: you can find 64 bit flash alpha on adobe lab's website
<blck1> Is it possebil, that a ati SB700 isn't supported and generates heat? Or doesn't slow down a hard disk, like it is done under Windows?
<a931bw> registration so stupid
<a931bw> i hope they dont spam
<a931bw> %_%
<ikonia> corey: if you install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" from the repositories it will do it all for you
<corey> one more question.. i just installed linux last night.. and pages seem to take forever to load in firefox.. way longer then usuall
<BlouBlou> a931bw: please see your language here :)
<Will123456> blck1: slow down a hard disk?
<rgr> blck1: you expect a video card from ATI to work properly on Linux? LOL.
<lson8874> i open gpated and the disk shows there
<grawity> a931bw: Freenode has never spammed ever since I registered (2 years ago).
<aeon-ltd> lson8874: after using gparted no changes will be made before properly applying
<Will123456> corey: just a long shot but it could be an ipv6 issue. er, not sure though
<a931bw> ehh
<blck1> Will: Yes I get the tip, that my harddisk controller (a SB700 and a WDC Disk) is not well supported, and cause a hot harddisk
<IdleOne> a931bw: 4 years without any spam from freenode
<a931bw> i wonder if someone will hack freenode
<Will123456> blck1: sorry, i can't help you :(
<ikonia> a931bw: stop please
<kostkon> a931bw, they need your email in case you forget your spam, as usual
<ikonia> a931bw: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support discussion only as you have been told
<blck1> rgr: Yes I know, but I'm a sadist... But it is working quiet well
<a931bw> ok ok ok going to offtopic
<kostkon> forget your pass* lol
<lson8874> i have a portuguese version. how do i apply? is it control+r?
<aeon-ltd> lson8874: check in the menus
<gotme54545> kk Having problem again can someone help please ubuntu 9.10 wont recognize blank dvd cd's?
<rgr> blck1: in all seriousness I got one working well about 3 years ago then it broke again and I moved to nvidia. Their drivers are much better even if they do still screw up a lot.
<Guest40641> GRUB error 21 - anyone know how to solve?
<lson8874> apply all operations?
<IdleOne> lson8874: yes
<aeon-ltd> lson8874: yes
<blck1> rgr: Maybe ... but if i would change... I have to srew up my notebook... so no choice
<rgr> Guest40641: I had that when I upgraded my business pc to latest ubuntu. Upgrade totally hosed my machine. This after loading the ubuntu log from the same srive it then said it could not find.
<lson8874> it is blocked. Actually i didn't nothing. The disk is just there. It shows on gparted, disk utillity everywhere, but not on the instalation options, just my other disks....
<gotme54545> kk Having problem again can someone help please ubuntu 9.10 wont recognize blank dvd cd's?
<lson8874> i don't know why. And i do not know what to do....
<aeon-ltd> lson8874: is the current partition just 1 NTFS?
 * djura-san is away: busy
<ikonia> !away > djura-san
<ubottu> djura-san, please see my private message
<lson8874> its ext3
<Guest40641> rgr: did you find a solution?
<lson8874> i formated it by left cliquing the icon on the desktop
<lson8874> choosed ext3...
<lson8874> trying to install 9.10
<aeon-ltd> lson8874: wait you want to completely remove all other OSes and partitions and replace with ubuntu?
<vladovg> hi
<vladovg> have queston
<gotme54545> kk Having problem again can someone help please ubuntu 9.10 wont recognize blank dvd cd's?
<kostkon> !ask | vladovg
<ubottu> vladovg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gotme54545> anyone have any idea about my problem plz?
<vladovg> pysmd won see my ntfs partishon
<lson8874> at this point i have windows on a 80gb disk (but irrelevant, i don't want it) and i want to instal ubuntu 9.10 on this 250gb disk, using all disk.
<Hellmark[S10e]> Question. I have 9.10, and recently, it started not being able to use SSH tunnels unless I cycle lo down and up after startup.  What may cause this, and what can I do to fix it?
<lson8874> i also have a 500gb sta and a 160gb ide
<lson8874> 500gb sata
<aeon-ltd> lson8874: do you have any experience with computer hardware?
<lson8874> some....
<vladovg> my qeston is how to make pysmd to see ntfs
<lson8874> i must reppeat that i have just instaled (before the formating) windows on that disk.
<blck1> when I spin down my hard drive... does it put the read head into the parking position?
<aeon-ltd> if you know how to do this safely then continue(if not i don't have anymore solutions)- open up your case and remove all other drives than the one you need reboot into a live cd wipe completely and appply changes then use the regular ubuntu installer
<ikonia> blck1: if you drive supports it via the spindown method you use
<lson8874> so i must presume that the disk is in good condition
<ikonia> lson8874: what's the actual problem ?
<blck1> ikonia: I'm using the laptop-mode and enable the HD_Powersave with 127... but it parks the read head very often... is  the spin down time different to that?
<frostburn> did the weather applet break in 9.10?
<ikonia> blck1: I've not idea, I've not used that
<Spoom> hi folks, i just installed karmic fresh from the alternative install cd and am getting the same issue that i had with the livecd, namely, that X boots to an out of sync screen that my flatscreen 1680x1050 philips 220sw monitor cannot display
<Spoom> i'm currently in textmode recovery mode
<Spoom> anyone know how to force X to use a low mode like 800x600 for now?
<blck1> It seem like I have to try it, but thanks for help
<ikonia> Spoom: what card do you have ?
<ikonia> blck1: sorry
<lson8874> ikonia: i'm trying to install ubuntu on a 250gb sata2 disk. but it doesn't show on the instalation options, only my other disks, incuding another sata that i have
<Spoom> ikonia: geforce of some variety, built-in
<ikonia> Spoom: ok - my first hint would be to force the use of "vesa" driver in the xorg configuration file, then IF you have a working screen lets fix it
<Spoom> ok
<Spoom> and on that note, where DID xorg.conf disappear to, anyway?
<ikonia> lson8874: are the other disks on the same sata controller
<lson8874> aeon-ltd: would that not be a problem when i reinstall all the drives? will that not mess things with the grub?
<aeon-ltd> lson8874: although this is not a 'clean' solution you can edit grub later to boot from other drives and partitions
<Spoom> ikonia: where should i go from here?  i'm not exactly certain as to how to get X to use the vesa driver
<Spoom> remember, this is out-of-the-box karmic
<Spoom> i think it's using NV right now
<lson8874> ikonia: well, i do not know... i must say that the disk shows on gparted and on location menu, i mean everywhere except on the ubuntu instalation options
<lson8874> aeon-ltd: if no ther solution appears, i will try that
<ian_> i just installed ubuntu 9.1, and the graphics don't look as detailed as they should.
<lson8874> i must go now
<lson8874> thanks for your help
<Spoom> can someone assist me to get X to use a low-graphics mode and/or driver?  it's booting into an out-of-sync screen atm, in karmic's out of the box configuration
<sinurge> use the hardware drivers option
<Spoom> sinurge: if you're referring to me, i can't do that as i'm currently in text mode in another terminal
<sinurge> from system>hardware drivers it might help u
<pq_> hi all
<sinurge> @spoom !oh sorry
<aeon-ltd> Spoom: add this to grub boot options at the end of the kernel line 'vga=769'
<ian_> or i guess what i'm trying to say is that the graphics don't look nearly as good as they did on the previous version of ubuntu i had installed on my computer.
<Spoom> aeon-ltd: ok, i'll try that, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Spoom:  installed the proper nvidia drivers yet?
<Spoom> Dr_Willis: is there a way i can do that from textmode?
<kostkon> ian_, it seems that you are not using the native res of your monitor
<mohan_> hi, how to get the idle time of a process with a particular process id?
<pq_> someone know how to make tv out work for ati cards in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Spoom:  I think jocky-<tab> shows a cli tool now .  Or figure out what package and sudo apt-get install WHATEVER for the proper driver version
<vladovg> how to mace pysmd to see ntfs partisions
<Spoom> Dr_Willis: i'll try that too, thanks
<yml> hello, does anyone know how to activate the log in an IRC room wiht empathy ? and how to view the log ?
<aeon-ltd> mohan_: if you mean the time its been on since start you can install htop to view that info
<mohan_> aeon-ltd: i want to get that info in shell script
<mohan_> aeon-ltd: for example a process with id 30432 is idle from how much time
<Zane2> what is the default passsword for root?
<syk> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IdleOne> Zane2: there isn't any
<aeon-ltd> mohan_: actually you already have 'top' installed just enter that into a terminal
<Zane2> auth failed
<IdleOne> Zane2: use sudo command to get root privs
<Zane2> i was trying to loginto the desktop
<mohan_> aeon-ltd: i have top installed in my machine
<aeon-ltd> mohan_: yeah, use it
<mohan_> aeon-ltd: you want me to do "top | grep processid"?
<aeon-ltd> mohan_: no just top
<mohan_> aeon-ltd: but it will show all processes information right?
<aeon-ltd> mohan_: yeah, its a downside of top
<Spoom> no joy with the vga=769 kernel option, same deal
<Dr_Willis> top can sort , or at least htop can :)
<mohan_> aeon-ltd: ok
<pq_> mohan_ see if "ps aux | grep $PID" or similar could help you
<mohan_> pq_: ok thank you. i will try it
<aeon-ltd> Spoom: did it change res though?
<CountDown> I'm running 9.10 PPC on an iBook G4 laptop.  The Gnome Power Manager doesn't list any options for controlling the suspend/hibernate/screen dim behavior when running on the battery.  Anyone know where these options went?
<okubax> whis got the chrome os to work on virtual box in ubuntu karmic? I compiled the source code and built the image but the networking doesnt work
<ccmonster> the chrome os has a sneak peak already?
<Spoom> aeon-ltd: it displayed the same thing on my flatscreen, a bouncing box saying that it couldn't display that mode
<Spoom> (which is weird as this is a high-res flatscreen)
<aeon-ltd> Spoom: damn there are settings for 800x600 vga=771 or 1024x768 vga=773 or 1280x1024 vga=775
<Spoom> aeon-ltd: i've tried 771 already with the same results
<Spoom> anyway
<Spoom> i just installed the nvidia driver and wrote out an xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig so we'll see how that works
<naknomik> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Karkic on a server which had a RAID 1 setup with two identical HDDs. I don't want the RAID now, and want to only install on HDD1, but when Ubuntu Live CD boots, it automatically loads the RAID disk as 'md' device and the installer won't give me an option to install on individual disk. How do I undo the RAID?
<AmIMeYet> Hi. Anyone here have a script to decapitalize a filename? I'm trying to fix some mistakes of a windows programmer :S
<jcrawford> guys if i want a command to run everytime i login to my system, or better yet system startup where would i put this command?
<cankoy> AmIMeYet: /join #bash
<AmIMeYet> cankoy: Okay, thank's!
<jcrawford> ssh -L 3306:localhost:3306 user@domain.com &
<sshc> is ubunt pronounced ew-boon-two or you-boon-two?
<alokito> jcrawford: I guess in rc.d file :-/
<jcrawford> that's what I want to run everytime it boots up
<jcrawford> there is no /etc/rc.d
<rethus> which ubuntu repos are to use to keep my ubuntu server up to date?
<alokito> jcrawford: u can do it graphically in gnome/kde
<Dnrock> jcrawford: gnome ?
<jcrawford> gnome
<jcrawford> yes
<fasutus> is anyone around for some quick help concerning graphics?
<mars_> @all: Hi
<cellofellow> mars_: hi
<ChogyDan> sshc: 0:48  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw
<mars_> Can anyone give me a hint how to get changes on ubuntu 9.10 on a live usb stick written to the same disk formatet to fat32?
<the9a3eedi> Hi. I need a little help trying to fix my initramfs. at least a small tip. After installing some packages and updating, after rebooting I seem to be getting a kernel error. After some googling I found this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047068 .. so I tried doing what it said by chrooting into my root.disk file and updating initramfs from there. But that didn't work. Any ideas? I installed Ubuntu 9.10 x86_64 using 
<mars_> (... while system running)
<alabd_> grawity: it is ok now but how a vpn connection will be enabled in network maager ?How to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/323482/ ?
<alabd_> How to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/323482/ ?
<naknomik> How to get rid of the software RAID that was created so I get my disks back as individual disks for a new installation? Somehow when Live CD boots, it detects the RAID and loads it automatically.
<Dr_Willis> naknomik:  you dont want tokeep any data on the disks?
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a free tool for hard drive burn-in?
<bzrk_> Mike_lifeguard: a hard drive burn-in? oO i guess you can use dd but why?
<mars_> Anyone an idea?
<Roby> Hello, i have a problem with my Graphics on Ubuntu 9.10 ( and every previous versions )
<Sierradump> Can someone help me "learn" about the different partitions it takes to setup ubuntu?  I want to install to an SD Card, but I want to cut back on the reads/writes
<simplexio> naknomik: mdadm --help, or if you just want delete everything just repartiotion disks
<Dr_Willis> Sierradump:  ive seen 'netbook' forum threads that discuss all the options/tricks to do that.
<Mike_lifeguard> bzrk_: to do standardized burn-in? Also, to look at what they actually do to the drive (ie as research)
<Sierradump> I am going to use the SD Card as my "hardrive" to install XBMC onto.
<bzrk_> Mike_lifeguard: i dont know what you try to achieve, but if you just want to stresstest a new hd for a while dd will do fine
<Dr_Willis> Sierradump:  i belive the basics was to use ext2, and  move some tmp/cache dirs to ram.  was the core of most of what i recall reading
<Roby> Could anyone help me with my problem? ive just installed the graphics drivers of my graphics card, ( Ati HD 3870x2 ) but i get a splash logo with AMD Unsupported hardware, what can i do?
<naknomik> Dr_Willis: No I don't want to keep data.
<Mike_lifeguard> bzrk_: real burn-in should at a minimum monitor SMART parameters while doing rw specifically designed to exercise the full range of expected operation. dd is really not a burn-in tool.
<bzrk_> Mike_lifeguard: open two terminals, run dd in one, smartctl in the other
<Dr_Willis> naknomik:  use fdisk delete the partitons.. reboot..  reinstall
<Mike_lifeguard> bzrk_: that's useful, thanks
<fire> hello
<mars_> Can anyone help me? I use a usb live stick of ubuntu 9.10 and want it to keep changings on the same usb stick which is formated to fat32
<rethus> big community (the biggest for linux... much people say), but seems the hardest one to get an easy answer :(
<sllide> rethus: lol
<Dr_Willis> mars_:  how did you make this usb-live-ubunt 9.10 ?
<sllide> maiby i can help
<fire> i need install a cluster
<kostkon> !patience | rethus
<sllide> "maiby"
<ubottu> rethus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubuspire> hi all, network manager will start dnsmasq with some options if i set an interface to "shared". how do i edit those options?
<mars_> Dr_willis: using unetbooting
<asdasd> how much space need to install Ubuntu? / ¿? /home ¿? /swap ¿?
<rethus> ﻿kostkon: mhh. interesting hint.. in other irc u got banned if u repeat ur quest. quickly :)
<rethus> ﻿which ubuntu repos are to use to keep my ubuntu server up to date?
<blck1> asdasd, not more than 10 gb, but why not the whole hard diskk?
<Dr_Willis> mars_:  theres ways to make it have a persistant 'save' file and thus keep changes.. or use the ubuntu usb disk creator tool.    I think pendrivelinux.com or the ubuntu forums mention how to make a unetbotin install be persistant.
<blck1> asdasd, swap depends to your ram
<ChogyDan> asdasd: 8g for /    at least 1g for swap plus ram, but at least as much swap as your ram.  The rest to /home
<cellofellow> asdasd: you want your swap > your ram cause that's where your ram goes when you hibernate.
<rethus> ﻿which ubuntu repos are to use to keep my ubuntu server up to date?
<mars_> Dr_Willis: Thanks, so the keywords might be unetbootin and persistant? Is that what its called?
<Riotta> I want to start my own PPA and looking some help about it can someone point me to some help files on it? mainly how to build packages for ppa?
<cellofellow> rethus: normal and updates should do it.
<LjL> !repositories | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ChogyDan> rethus: what do you mean, uptodate?  why not just the security one?
<kostkon> !packaging | Riotta
<ubottu> Riotta: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<LjL> cellofellow: and security
<Dr_Willis> mars_:  yep.  i recall lookingit up a few months back. you edit the syslinux.cfg file to add some option. and make a save 'file' for the changes
<Bergcube> My wife has run into a small showstopper with 9.10. She follows the language course at http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/spanish/mividaloca/ and this worked in 9.04, but not after upgrade. I have tried with 64 bit and 32 bit, with and without the codecs from medibuntu. I have googled, and still end up short. It wouldn't be fun to have to downgrade her PC, so does anyone have any sensible advice?
<cellofellow> LjL: oh, yes, of course. rethus ^^^^^
<Dr_Willis> mars_:  or just use the usb-creator tool from a live cd, OR that unetbootin install and do it to a 2nd flash drive.. :) that maybe eaier
<rethus> thx
<kostkon> Riotta, also https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Riotta> thx
<Dr_Willis> mars_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397 has some of the info. but may be out of date for 9.10
<rethus> ﻿ChogyDan: i mean security updates for server
<ChogyDan> Bergcube: what isnt working?
<rethus> maybe in future sum distribution update...
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using karmic with nvidia restricted drivers 185.  i noticed that the CPU usage on the X process is rather high.  from 22-40% on idle.  i don't even have desktop effects turned on.  any idea what's wrong
<doonhamer> Hi , could somebody tell me where to navigate to within  my file system to locate quanta plus , specificaly I am trying to specify quanta plus as the default editor for greasmonkey scripts.
<rethus> how can i make a distibution update with apt?
<SusanDitweiller> hi all
<Bergcube> ChogyDan~  When clicking on an episode the window opens as intended, but after that it stops with "loading" for ever.
<coachz> are ubuntu people friendly ?  :-)
<maco> coachz: i think so, yes
<dracnoc> rethus: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cellofellow> coachz: ubuntu people are people. So, mostly yes.
<Dr_Willis> doonhamer:  it has an icon in the menus? if so drag the icon to the desktop. and check its propertoes to see what its launching and the path to the tool.
<maco> rethus: its generally not recommended
<mars_> Sorry for me not getting all you said. I am not nativly speaking english. Did I understand you right that there is way to get "persistent" ubuntu drives using a somehow modified unetbootin version that is somewhere out there?
<coachz> hehe
<maco> rethus: if you want to use the command line in general, sudo do-release-upgrade
<coachz>  are there any big diffs of the latest Ubuntu or Fedora that make one more compelling
<cellofellow> rethus: distro updates with ubuntu-server always go very smoothly for me. Ubuntu desktop not so much.
<SusanDitweiller> guys - anybody seen this error:(EE) NVIDIA(0): Error recovery failed.
<Ome> fulat2k, the monitor uses some of your processor
<ChogyDan> rethus: can you please ask your whole question in a single line?  its getting confusing
<doonhamer> ty Dr_willis  , lol now why didnt I think of that !
<Scoup> i have wireless and i want to share to router wireless on cable, someone can help me?
<SusanDitweiller> i come from the Solaris world
<Dr_Willis> mars_:  yes. theres a small edit to the syslinux.cfg file and the creation of a ext3 'filesystem' in a file - to store the changes
<maco> coachz: i dont know whats in latest fedora. youd have to read release notes from both and compare
<wuffi600> hi.
<Grenyaris> I have to use corkscrew at [insert location here] and I want to use SCP with my alternate ssh config file...
<Grenyaris> This is my command so far, but it fails
<Grenyaris> scp -F ~/.ssh/alt_config sumo@chuckwagon.com:/home/gort/some_random_file /alt/location/
<Moon_Doggy> i'm trying to make my desktop wireless but using the iwconfig command shows no wireless extension, do i need to scan for hardware changes?
<ChogyDan> Bergcube: well, it seems to be working for me
<fulat2k> Ome: before this (8.10), cpu usage was stable at 1-2%
<fulat2k> Ome: even with the monitor on.
<Dr_Willis> doonhamer:  i still wonder why you can tdo a 'properties' on the menus item. :( that would save a step
<cellofellow> coachz: Fedora has some newer software packages (newer version of Xorg for example) but its design philosophy is more geared towards geeky types who know what they are doing.
<coachz> i see
<SusanDitweiller> i come from solaris world
<Bergcube> ChogyDan~  Thanks, that is good to hear.  And do you run a (more or less) default Ubuntu setup?
<Grenyaris> It tells me the usage is wrong...
<coachz> i'm a geeky type who doesn't know what he's doing
<SusanDitweiller> never had to mess with video drivers
<Ome> fulat2k, i have an old cpu and i have the same problem :)
<inivex> solaris... HA!
<SusanDitweiller> yep
<SusanDitweiller> Started in Solaris 2.6
<cellofellow> coachz: Ubuntu (or Ubuntu-based like Mint and SuperOS) are better choices then.
<ChogyDan> Bergcube: I suppose.  This is an upgrade from 8.10 atm
<SusanDitweiller> but now this: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Error recovery failed.
<SusanDitweiller> very annoying
<fulat2k> Ome: i turned off System Monitor and did a vmstat.  same thing.  i'm running on a C2D 1.8 :)
<FloodBot1> SusanDitweiller: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mars_> Dr_Willis: Okay. Thanks. I think thats it after I know what to look for.
<SusanDitweiller> doesnt even start
<alabd_> how to restart network-manager-openvpn
<SusanDitweiller> oh
<mars_> all: Ciao!
<Ome> fulat2k, so i don't know what else
<fulat2k> Ome: hmm... prolly change to an older driver and see what's wrong :)
<doonhamer> i see your point Dr Willis! ,
<Bergcube> ChogyDan~  Ok, thanks.  Knowing it works for SOME helps.  Plus then I don't think there's any point in downgrading.
<Dr_Willis> doonhamer:  yea. :)  A simple way to see what things are actially called/named/path would be handy
<simplexio> Bergcube: on my system(9.10 in virtualbox) video plays nice, but i cant hear sound, which probably because i dont have audio enabled
<ChogyDan> Bergcube: who you mind running a command off my website?
<Bergcube> simplexio~  thanks.
<Bergcube> ChogyDan~  What do you mean?
<ChogyDan> Bergcube: nvm: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun && sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash swf-player
<Bergcube> ChogyDan~  I'll give it a try.  I already have the restricted extras, but the rest is honestly new for me.
<coachz> does ubuntu support 64 bit intel ?
<cellofellow> coachz: yes
<coachz> cool
<cellofellow> coachz: they call it amd64
<Dr_Willis> and 64bit amd. :)
<doonhamer> and in general drwillis , where would executables be kept , the only path i am seeing (doing as you sugested ) is to the desktop where the shortcut resides
<dAlfa89_> Is there a MSPaint clone for Ubuntu?
<coachz> amd ?
<cellofellow> dAlfa89_: not really, but there's always GIMP.
<coachz> that's not intel
<Dr_Willis> doonhamer:  if you know the name of the binary, you can use the 'which COMMAND'  to find the proper path to it
<wuffi600> If i do a "aptitude update" i get an error-message about "signature verification", please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/323544/ . How can i get rid of the error-message and get aptitude working?
<cellofellow> coachz: amd came up witthe x86_64 architecture so they call it amd64.
<doonhamer> ok will atept that thanks drwillis
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  amd64 is the generic term
<coachz> ok, that's funky
<gburton> one thing that is irritating about gimp is you cant easily draw a square, or a straight line... it would be nice to have a boring, plain and simple "raster graphics" extension.
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  history of computers :)
<cellofellow> coachz: the i386 architecture in Ubuntu is regular x86.
<mMezquitale> dAlfa89_, yes but its a lot better than paint, itś called GIMP
<dAlfa89_> mMezquitale, GIMP is too slow and heavy for me, I was hoping to find something fast and small for basic fun pictures, nothing serious
<cankoy> !info gpaint
<ubottu> gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 114 kB, installed size 772 kB
<mMezquitale> dAlfa89_,  are you using gnome?
<coachz> it's been years since i used fedora and now i just don't know which distro to use for a new install
<cellofellow> oh, never new about gpaint
<cankoy> !info mtpaint
<Dr_Willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (karmic), package size 657 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (karmic), package size 657 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<Dr_Willis> Lol
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cellofellow> GIMP works for me. :)
<Dr_Willis> I still miss the good old Deluxe paint.
<cellofellow> Or Inkscape.
<mMezquitale> dAlfa89_, use gpaint like cankoy suggested
<doonhamer> thanks DR Willis "which" worked , as did my guess on how to launch "which" command lol
<maco> for rectangles, just use rectangle select, then flood it
<Grenyaris> anyone ever use scp with the -F option?
<Dr_Willis> doonhamer:  shell basics 101 :)
<dAlfa89_> Yay, gpaint looks perfect (:  Thanks guys  :D
<ChogyDan> Bergcube: did it work?
<mikobuntu_> gimp is brill, i heard on here yesterday that it wont be part of the main install
<alabd_> how to restart network-manager-openvpn
<maco> mikobuntu_: yeah considered a more advanced program than necessary
<coachz> i see in distro watch that Ubuntu is #1, so what makes it beat out Fedora ?
<mikobuntu_> maco; true, but thats part of the fun...learning it.
<Dr_Willis> check out the 'meet the gimp' web site/video tutorials/feeds for upping your gimp-fu-skills
<maco> coachz: fedora is more aimed at bleeding edge, which sometimes requires fore-knowledge of linux
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  this channel, :)
<coachz> i see :-)
<Bergcube> ChogyDan~  Nope.  When running the update-java part it gave lots of error messages that it didn't have any alternatives.  Besides it didn't find any gnash
<doonhamer> foolish I know Dr_Willis but i skipped shell basics 101 ! sorry never the time lol everything is needs driven!
<mMezquitale> coachz, dont know about fedora but ubuntu is for human beings, I prefer ubuntu because itś faster than open SuSE, the GUI works fine, and itś a breeze installing software
<coachz> i'm in !
<coachz> so i get version 9.1 64 bit i  guess
<kc7zzv> My computer crashes while booting Karmic.  This is a fresh install and I have an intel graphics card.  "Crash" means that the screen goes black after fsck and before the gdm load screen.  Numlock and SysRq don't work.  Any advice what I should do next?
<rethus> ﻿dracnoc: rethus: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Grenyaris> ok, other question... I have a Lenovo T-500. I upgraded to 9.10, now NetworkManager won't manage my Wireless - it says "Wireless is Disabled"... is there a config I can edit to change this?
<rethus> before this i have to insert other repos?
<coachz> this one?   edubuntu-9.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<maco> coachz: 9.10 != 9.1  that wouldve been a january release ;) 9 = 2009, 10 = october
<cellofellow> coachz: just to clarify: Fedora is the development playground for Red Hat. It's not *really* meant to be used.
<maco> coachz: thats the education version
<coachz> oh
<cellofellow> maco: coachz: 9.1 wouldn't exist in this numbering scheme, it'd be 9.01 for January.
<coachz> what one do i get for pc 64 bit
<cellofellow> Format is y.mm
<maco> cellofellow: yes i know
<rethus> ﻿dracnoc: menas... i know it on suse... if i want to upgrade from 11.0 to 11.1 i have first insert other repos to zypper and then make zyyper dup (like apt﻿-get dist-upgrade)... how is it on ubuntu?
<coachz> i'm here:   http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<cellofellow> coachz: depends. How much RAM do you have?
<mMezquitale> Grenyaris, try turning the wireless card on
<coachz> 2gb
<maco> cellofellow: oh you mean the 0? yeah....i cant figure out how *else* youd parse 9.1 though :P
<Grenyaris> It is on... I can use "ifup wlan0" etc... but Network Manager won't manage it...
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  i belive they have amd64 in the title/name
<cellofellow> coachz: you'll get little benefit using the 64bit version. Get the i386 Desktop image.
<coachz> why not 64bit though
<coachz> what's the disadvantage
<maco> coachz: no reason to go 64 without 4gib ram
<cellofellow> coachz: only real benefit is the ability to address >4GB of RAM.
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  i use 64bit on my machines even if i just have 2gb of ram. i find it helps my video reencoiding speeds.. and all my Lan is using 64bit.
<coachz> ahh
<coachz> ok so which one to dl
<maco> coachz: and pointers are bigger on 64bit so youll have higher memory usage
<maco> coachz: go for i386
<cellofellow> coachz: unless you're going to be encoding lots of video, no real reason to use 64bit.
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  so it depoends on what you want to do.
<coachz> ok but which one:   http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<coachz> i'll go 32 bit
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  the one that has 9.10 in the name..
<cellofellow> coachz: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<maco> coachz: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%98%C5%C3a%D0%BE_%2A%07%EA%8F%A5%05.Z%A4%80%97%E7%F6
<coachz> thanks very much guys :-)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<maco> wow we have amd64 and ia64?
<Dr_Willis> or try kubuntu. or xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> or get them all
<coachz> isn't there  a dvd ?
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  dont use the dvd
<coachz> maco, that's just a cd
<cellofellow> coachz: yes but... it's just extra language packs.
<cellofellow> coachz: there's also SuperOS which is a DVD-size distro with lots of extra goodies.
<X-Ray> hi all... suddenly, the NIC Broadcom desappear from my system... I have a Dell PowerEdge T300 and ubuntu 9.10 install on it
<maco> coachz: ubuntu only requires one cd...
<coachz> so that one cd gets me all i need to get x ?
<cellofellow> coachz: yes
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  of course.
<coachz> sweet !
<coachz> thanks again
<Dr_Willis> TinyCoreLinux can fit X into 10mb. :) but thats not ubuntu.. Heh
<coachz> now i'm cooking
<Grenyaris> There are some 20 odd Ubuntu flavored distros... http://www.nixtutor.com/ubuntu/20-ubuntu-derivatives-you-should-know-about/
<X-Ray> so when I install the system, everything is work nice... bu when I boot the system, whereis eth0... just see eth1... I have two nic and see just one :|
<X-Ray> I am very dissapointed with this!
<cellofellow> xPUD is Ubuntu-based and has X and a Web-based GUI all in 25MB.
<cellofellow> xPUD is awesome.
<X-Ray> so I decide go back to CentOS.... :|
<cellofellow> X-Ray: Why not Debian?
<coachz> X-Ray, how long have you been trying to get this working ?
<FewClues> @grenyaris  20? Is that counting all known dirivatives?
<simplexio> X-Ray: ifconfig eth0 up ?
<simplexio> X-Ray: lshw probably shows its there
<sidewalk> anyone know if ubuntu 64 bit runs on an Atom 330?
<Grenyaris> FewClues: Not sure...knowing Linux, it could be "20 of the top 100"  ;)
<X-Ray> simplexio: no such device
<simplexio> X-Ray: well does lshw or lspci tell tou that you have 2 ethernetcards ?
<X-Ray> simplexio: lshw and lspci, both show me the NIC's
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  ive heard the atom's are not 64bit cpus. but no idea if thats ALL atoms. or only the older ones.
<Vesayth> Hello. I'm having trouble accessing computers on my home network by their hostnames rather than their ip address. I'm connecting to the network via OpenVPN and as far as I can tell, I've pushed the correct settings to the client and it still doesn't seem to work right. Anyone have any ideas? The server is running Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit and the client is Vista 32-bit
<X-Ray> simplexio: and when I remove tg3 module and re-load it , I see this message: udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
<cellofellow> Vesayth: sounds like it's not using the correct nameserver.
<cellofellow> Vesayth: what does /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<Grenyaris> Vesayth: "Vista 32-bit" - well THERE's your problem, right there...
<Vesayth> cellofellow: one sec
<cellofellow> oh, there's no /etc/resolv.conf in vista
<cellofellow> How do you check the DNS configuration in Vista?
<X-Ray> simplexio: I have other server. same configuration... And everything is correct!
<orsonj> I have a half a gig of stuff in /usr/lib/debug/ Is it safe to delete that stuff?
<armence> Is there an easy way to run a program when I login?
<Zane2> i get this error only in ubuntu 9.10 , A hard disk may be failing one ore more hdd report health problems.
<Dr_Willis> armence:  depends on the program and what you want  it to do ;)
<cellofellow> orsonj: no, probably better to go through synaptic and remove all the *-dbg packages.
<Dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<simplexio> X-Ray: check what is in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<alabd_> there is a cert file how to give it's path to openvpn ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/323482/
<armence> Dr_Willis: It's a command line python script
<Zane2> but i dont get it if i then install 9.04 or even win7
<orsonj> ok, thanks cellofellow
<Dr_Willis> armence:  see  the !startup factoid info above. :)
<Zane2> only when i install 9.10
<Vesayth> cellowfellow: http://pastebin.com/m55696b39
<X-Ray> simplexio: yes.. this file exist and show me two interface, with two different MAC's
<Vesayth> where a.b.c.d = my router's ip
<sidewalk> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<cellofellow> Vesayth: that's on your server?
<Vesayth> yes
<Zane2> can i fix the reporting of this or ignor it
<cellofellow> Vesayth: which box isn't working, the Vista box?
<Vesayth> cellowfellow: correct
<sidewalk> hmmpfz... no bot in ?
<Cale> Is there a convenient way to inform the package manager that under no circumstances will I ever want to install pulseaudio or evolution, even if the operation I asked for would require it? I'd rather get an error message in those cases.
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  the bot replied. :)
<D3RGPS31> I have an ati 4850 video card, 9.11 drivers, 3D is perfect but 2D is choppy; is there a workaround besides using multiple xorg.conf with separate drivers
<Vesayth> cellowfellow: if need be I can also pastebin my smb.conf and openvpn.conf
<simplexio> X-Ray: so that mean that there is two ethernet cards, check from there what names they use
<BA^> how do i remove the title bar off a terminal window? i've used compiz with !title=trans but it doesn't work
<maco> Cale: putting a hold on it in synaptic after removing it may work
<pharum> hi ppl can any one tell me why my conky configuration dont show my active internet connection ?
<pharum> http://wklej.org/id/211173/
<X-Ray> simplexio: another day... sorry... but I have to go... BTW I re-install CentOS... More reliable.... sorry
 * blast jumps
<simplexio> X-Ray: yes,, and you nice troll.
<Cale> maco: I'll try that, thanks
<simplexio> one more to forever ignore list
<sidewalk> does Ubuntu 9.10 installation for scsi require alternative iso, or not?
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  ive never heard of it being needed.. but ive never personally had a actual scsi drive/controller card
<sidewalk> i mean software raid
<BA^> how do you remove the titlebar from a term window?
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  oh :) no idea on that
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cellofellow> Vesayth: I guess you need to check the DNS settings in the Vista machine then.
<alokito> is there a good limewire-like opensource software in ubuntu?
<blast> is there a webcam-recording package that actually works without corrupting any frames (aka: cheese sucks)?
<Dr_Willis> !frostwire |  alokito
<ubottu> alokito: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Vesayth> cellofellow: ipconfig /all lists the correct WINS and DNS servers. Here is smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/m4fe6fe23
<Grenyaris> alokito: you mean for Torrents? or more like LimeWIre?
<blast> frostwire blows compared to limewire
<cellofellow> blast: try VLC.
<alokito> Grenyaris: no I mean search and download
<Ome> BA^, menu display => display title menu
<cellofellow> blast: for Webcam.
<alokito> Dr_Willis: thanks! i'll try that now :)
<alokito> blast: u mean it's not so good as limewire? :-/
<PacketCollision> anyone else noticed X-Chat freezing on startup (and sometimes when connecting to new networks)?
<blast> cellofellow: does that *save* video or just play it?  and how reliably does it open video devices?  ive *never* had it successfully open *any* video device?  do you have any other ideas, cuz im fresh out?
<marianom> randa, ping.
<kostkon> PacketCollision, nope
<alabd_> clicking on vpn connection name will not make it work , what is the problem ?
<randa> marianom: hey
<D3RGPS31> I have an ati 4850 video card, fglrx drivers; 3D is perfect but 2D is choppy; is there a workaround (besides separate xorg.conf)
<blast> alokito: yes, limewire is better, at least the versions of limewire and frostwire ive tried
<BA^> Ome: i don't have that option. i'm using the default one in xfce under karmic
<VCoolio> pharum: does the cat command work in a terminal? try to put | tail  behind it in your conkyrc
<PacketCollision> kostkon: on my desktop it works fine (although during the 9.10 beta it froze on startup sometimes), but on my laptop it freezes about 3 out of 4 times I start it up.
<BluesKaj> torrent sites are best , lime/frostwire are good apps but they contain a lotta garbage
<PacketCollision> both are running Karmic amd64
<johannes1> hi, is there a program to check if a usb stick is physically OK?
<kostkon> PacketCollision, did you try reinstalling it for example
<lu_> hi all
<BA^> is there a better terminal out there that does transparency and can easily eliminate the title bar?
<grawity> BA^: xfce4-terminal
<nemo> BA^: huh. you'd think every terminal could do transparency now w/ compiz :)
<Dr_Willis> BA^:  check the package manager theres proberly a dozen terminal alternatives
<VCoolio> BA^: you'll need to convince your window manager to forget about the title bar; and roxterm is very good
<Dr_Willis> BA^:  i like 'terminator' -its a gnome-terminal enhancement
<whiteinge> I'm trying to script a headless install of Hardy-server into a VirtualBox vm. My preseed file halts the machine when the installation is done. It halts but does not power off. I've tried all the usual acpi/apm cheat codes. Anyone know if the server installation disk simply does not do acpi at all?
<alokito> frostwire isn't in karmic repo? :-=/
<PacketCollision> kostkon: I haven't on this install, but it happened on an install that was upgraded to release from the beta, and it still happens on a clean install from the release disk
<BA^> ok thanks i'll try that
<nemo> BA^: actually, gnome-terminal seems to do transparency just fine - and if fglrx was not teh suck, I'd be able to get my blurring of stuff behind it too :-/
<Dr_Willis> alokito:  the factoid gave the url to get it
<kostkon> PacketCollision, hmm
<PacketCollision> Filed a bug, but it no one seems to be paying any attention to it
<alokito> ok
<Dr_Willis> Hmm I thouhg the terminal apps did 'fake' transparency. not true transparencly like you would get with compiz
<kostkon> PacketCollision, hmm ok
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: depends; roxterm has true transparancy, also the one with three characters, vde?
<onlysomequesti> what about error "Caused by: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3139 in java.library.path"
<nemo> Dr_Willis: well, it appears to be real transparency over here
<nemo> Dr_Willis: it must be using compiz
<nemo> Dr_Willis: for example, the scrolling text in background terminals updates fine
<Bragex9> Which processor is best of theese two: Intel celeron dual core E3200 or AMD X2 3250E 1,5 GHz, 512 k?
<nemo> Dr_Willis: I bet if I was on my nvidia machine at home, I'd get the blur too
<Dr_Willis> nemo:  Hmm.. gotta see.. if i can find the setting to enable that.. (but i dont see the point of transpternt terminals, making text harder to read)
<nether> I've been searching for a way to(through the terminal) install and use software to crack wep keys and possibly wpa if possible. everything i've tried came with an error, does anyone have any experience that can walk me through it step by step?
<PacketCollision> nemo: afaik blur isn't enabled by default
<PacketCollision> use compizconfig-settings-manager to turn it on
<meking> any1 know where to find a real new moon cam
<D3RGPS31> I have an ati 4850 video card, fglrx drivers; 3D is perfect but 2D is choppy; is there a workaround besides separate xorg.conf (ubuntu 9.10, x32)
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: could be nice if you're copying code from a howto in your browser; fake transparency will just display the wallpaper even if above a window
<meking> does any1 know where to find a good new moon torrent??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<PacketCollision> nether: you need a supported wifi card, and the use kismet and aircrack-ng.  Compiling both from source is a good idea, as the ubuntu repos are hopelessly out of date
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  i got 2 wide screen monitors. :)
<cankoy> Bragex9: /join ##hardware
<jrib> !ot | meking
<ubottu> meking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * VCoolio envies Dr_Willis 
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:   :)
<Bragex9> ok
<pk> hi!
<meking> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  now i need a 4 head video card.. to put 2 up higher
<meking> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<meking> ???????????
<Dr_Willis> meking: and how is that related to Ubuntu Support?
<FloodBot1> meking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> meking: this channel is only for ubuntu support, not for testing your keyboard. stop.
<onlysomequesti> are you there :0 what fix it error Caused by: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3139 in java.library.path
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: and a room in an airfield control tower </ot>
<kostkon> onlysomequesti, maybe you need to install  libswt-gtk-3.5-java ? you could give it a try. http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libswt-gtk-3.5-java
<onlysomequesti> hmm
<meking> i though this was a chat room does any1
<nether> how do i use the terminal to check if my wifi card is supported? I have aircrack-ng and kismet I believe, I also have wireshark if that matters
<onlysomequesti> i look now thx
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  i got upset when i realized i couldent use both monitors and the tv out on this card.
<jrib> meking: it's a "chat room" about ubuntu support only, not about illegal torrents
<PacketCollision> nether: what card do you have?
<pk> Everytime I stop a wine application with sound all sound related plaugins like flash in firefox stop to work.
<alokito> Dr_Willis: does frostwire use limewire's p2p network?
<vladovg> hi again how to set up sudo password for user
<pk> How to reactivate, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> alokito:  theres many clients that use that same network.
<meking> o
<jrib> vladovg: sudo password is your user's password
<nether> ummm I'm not sure...lol
<alokito> hmm ok
<Dr_Willis> !p2p | alokito
<ubottu> alokito: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<PacketCollision> vladovg: sudo password is just a user's password.  You might need to add them to an appropriate group to do what you want
<vladovg> wont to have root premisions
<coachz> i got my Ubuntu cd burning.  i'll soon be one of YOU !  :-)
<valdu55> Hello. My FF crashes
<vladovg> wit su comand that all
<FewClues> @jrib  are all torrents considered illegal?  I use it to download Ubuntu all the time.
<nemo> PacketCollision: yeah. I know
<Dr_Willis> vladovg:  if the user is in the proper admin griup they will
<alokito> k
<nemo> PacketCollision: unfortunately I can't turn it on since there is no support for it in fglrx :(
<cellofellow> FewClues: torrent itself is legal
<cellofellow> FewClues: just like http or smtp.
<PacketCollision> nemo: ah, I didn't know that.
<nemo> PacketCollision: and actually no support for it in the OSS drivers either
<vladovg> how ay eneible the root shel wit sudo -i
<nemo> nor any planned
<jrib> FewClues: no, but new moon torrents are...
<VCoolio> vladovg: start with not using sudo for firefox, that is not useful; and under what circumstances does it crash? with flash? on launch?
<nemo> PacketCollision: the card has the capability. not sure why it is not exposed under linux :(
<xoveruk> how do i scroll down with 'top' command
<vladovg> but ay won to enter the shell with su
<alokito> valdu55: disable all add-ons and see if it still crash
<FewClues> @cellofellow  Then why does Ubuntu include it in their packages?
<jrib> !sudo | vladovg
<ubottu> vladovg: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<coachz> what chat program do you guys use for IRC ?
<D3RGPS31> I have an ati 4850 video card, fglrx drivers; 3D is perfect but 2D is choppy; is there a workaround besides separate xorg.conf (ubuntu 9.10, x32)
<PacketCollision> nemo: I've avoided ATI for years now, because of their drivers
<nether> what's the code to check what chip i have?
<Dr_Willis> valdu55:   dont use 'su' use the sudo -i, or sudo -s commands to get a root shell
<Uber-Geek> coachz: I use xchat
<valdu55> firefox -safe-mode ?
<vladovg> oo
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  im using 'weechat'
<FewClues> @jrib   Thanks.
<lu_> I've got a little problem: I need office 12 and I successfully installed it on 9.10. Now when I try to open a document containing a space in its name or in its path, Office 12 starts well but it fails to find correctly the file. For instance, I've got a Word document named "my file.docx" and I open it through gnome interface, Word opens well but it tries to open "my.docx" and "file.docx" and complains to find them, logical! Have you an
<lu_>  idea how to edit gnome right clic menu for opening documents that contain a space ?
<onlysomequesti> kostkon: i do install now but java -jar xx after out Caused by: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3139 in java.library.path
<PacketCollision> nether: try lspci |grep Wireless
<vladovg> ay wont to set up the password to eneibal root premisions fo my thet all
<VCoolio> valdu55: under what circumstances does it crash? with flash? on launch?
<kostkon> onlysomequesti, you mean you are still getting the same error?
<VCoolio> vladovg: sorry, got confused, ignore what I said
<valdu55> With flash
<nether> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Dr_Willis> lu_:  as a possible work around, you could try just drag/dropping the file onto an open office app.  Other then that.  no idea
<VCoolio> valdu55: which distro? karmic? what firefox version?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<PacketCollision> coachz: x-chat or irssi, bounced through a ZNC proxy on a server.  Colloquy-mobile on my phone
<valdu55> firefox 3.0.15 and xubuntu 9.10, same thing is with 3.5
<PacketCollision> nether: that card should work afaik
<VCoolio> valdu55: is it with just running flash or when you go fullscreen with it?
<nether> so what should i do?
<nelson8874> i'm desperate. i want to install ubuntu on a 250gb sata disk but it doesn't show on the instalation options!!!!
<valdu55> its random crash
<valdu55> with normal window
<nelson8874> it is a sata 2
<cellofellow> nelson8874: you try the alternative image?
<nelson8874> what alternative image?
<nemo> PacketCollision: I almost got an ATI card. I appreciate their better integration w/ X11 (Display management)
<VCoolio> valdu55: did you install flashplugin-nonfree ? or try the plugin from the official site
<Dr_Willis> nelson8874:  check 'fdisk -l' in a console to see if the disk is seen there
<nemo> PacketCollision: but. yeah. clearly their drivers continue to degrade
<cellofellow> nelson8874: it's the text-mode installer. Installs in edge cases tthat the livecd breaks.
<cellofellow> !Alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<valdu55> non-free
<nemo> PacketCollision: another thing ATI fails at - NPOTT - and that's crossplatform. a premature optimisation that completely screws up small textures, regardless of your settings
<nemo> PacketCollision: is only in recent drivers...
<nelson8874> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<nelson8874> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<nelson8874> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<nelson8874> Disk identifier: 0x000c8962
<nelson8874>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<nelson8874> /dev/sda1               1       30400   244187968+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot1> nelson8874: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Moon_Doggy> kk everytime i start my machine theirs a pop up for the keyring manager for my wireless and wont connect till i enter my pass how do i bypass this so it just connects to wireless
<Uber-Geek> here's one, I have two HD's, I want to format one for NTFS to use in vitualbox. Can ubuntu do that?
<cellofellow> Moon_Doggy: you can set your particular wireless connection profile as "Available to All Users" and then it can even connect if you're not logged in.
<Dr_Willis> Uber-Geek:  using virtualbox to access real/physical hard drives.. is not reccomended.
<cellofellow> Moon_Doggy: right-click the network applet and click Edit Connections
<Dr_Willis> Uber-Geek:   you can use the ntfsprogs package toformat a disk to be ntfs I recall
<Uber-Geek> dr_willis: can I tell virtualbox to use that entire drive as it's virtual storage?
<valdu55> <VCoolio>, what u think?
<iceroot_> what is the name of the tool which comes if i press the print-key in gnome?
<D3RGPS31> I have an ati 4850 video card, fglrx drivers; 3D is perfect but 2D is choppy; is there a workaround besides separate xorg.conf (ubuntu 9.10, x32)
<PacketCollision> Moon_Doggy: go to applications->accessories->Encryption keys..., right click on Passwords: Login, and change the password to your login password
<nelson8874> http://paste.ubuntu.com/323593/plain/
<cellofellow> Moon_Doggy: still, the real problem is that the key is being stored in the "default" keyring instead of the "login" keyring.
<cellofellow> Moon_Doggy: or do what PacketCollision said.
<coachz> see you all on the other side :-)
<Dr_Willis> Uber-Geek:  you could make a 'disk image' the size of a whole drive if you wanted..
<valdu55> VCoolio, what u think?
<coachz> cd is done burning :-)
<nelson8874> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000c8962     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1       30400   244187968+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<VCoolio> valdu55: i think I gotta go, sorry; try the adobe flash plugin, no intelligent further ideas
<Uber-Geek> Dr_willis: ok, still need to play with virtualbox a bit, thanks for the info
<PacketCollision> Uber-Geek: virtualbox GUI doesn't support whole-disk images, but the command-line tools do
<Dr_Willis> nelson8874:  so you got 2 hard drives - each are 100% ntfs filesystems it seems?
<valdu55> mm it has crashed on google
<X-Seti> is there a way to turn the touchpad of in ubuntu 9.10 the option i know on gnome has been removed??4
<Dr_Willis> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gsynaptics): configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-2 (karmic), package size 43 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Dr_Willis> X-Seti:  try the gsynaptics tool?
<PacketCollision> Uber-Geek: I switched to KVM, so I can't help you with the specifics, but google brought me to the right place, it will probably help you too
<nelson8874> at this point i only have the 250gb disk, empty
<X-Seti> thankyou
<cellofellow> X-Seti: there's also the command synclient that will get some of that stuff done.
<Guest51310> if I apt-get the kubuntu desktop when I already have the ubuntu desktop, will I be able use to either interchangably?
<Dr_Willis> Guest51310:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> Guest51310:  and you can use kde apps on gnome and visa versa
<Moon_Doggy> packetcollision i'm using xubuntu and i dont see encryption keys
<nether> so what should i do?
<money> herro
<cellofellow> Moon_Doggy: install seahorse
<Kannonball> hey there
<dailystruggle> without running gnome how can I take screenshots
<dailystruggle> ?
<PacketCollision> Moon_Doggy: try running seahorse from commandline
<PacketCollision> I don't know if it's used in Xubuntu though
<iceroot_> dailystruggle: in a gui?
<cellofellow> dailystruggle: um, scrot will work in X, and I know I've done a command that can take screenshots on the console too.
<Guest51310> Dr_Willis: and is there any downside as far as Gnome and KDE compatibility?
<dailystruggle> yes
<cellofellow> dailystruggle: scrot
<cellofellow> fbgrab for the console
<inh> having issues with a usb mouse.it randomly dies after awhile, and after my screen saaver is turned off it is jumpy and doesnt work right
<Dr_Willis> Guest51310:  at one time the default file manager setting used to fight/confilict but i think thats been fixed. You will have a LOT more icons in themenus. and some maybe redundant/identicaally named for  similer/dffrent tools
<Moon_Doggy> packetcollision no seahorse
<inh> when i plug it back in after acting up it doesnt even show up in dmesg
<Kannonball> anyone know eta of support to the ati ES1000?
<dailystruggle> not full gnome not full kde
<PacketCollision> Moon_Doggy: sorry, no idea then
<cellofellow> dailystruggle: scrotis just a command line app
<dailystruggle> really is it in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> !info scrotis
<cellofellow> dailystruggle: yes
<ubottu> Package scrotis does not exist in karmic
<cellofellow> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-10 (karmic), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cellofellow> Dr_Willis: I missed a space in "scrot is"
<Dr_Willis> sounds 'dirty' :P
<dailystruggle> thanks
<Guest51310> I tried it once with 8.10, and something went haywire with the xserver in KDE and wasnt usable at all. any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> cellofellow:  that sounds nicer then. :)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Does it?
<vladovg> did some one know alternative for object bock launcher
<grawity> Dr_Willis: There's "scrotwm" too, a window manager. :P
<Dr_Willis> !info scrotwm
<ubottu> scrotwm (source: scrotwm): dynamic tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 164 kB
<PacketCollision> nether: I recommend installing aircrack-ng from source
<Dr_Willis> !info pornview
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 228 kB, installed size 676 kB
<dailystruggle> so I would be able to create a launcher
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  Yep. its hard comming up with original names these days.
<Portunus> I require help with connecting to a database through a VM running Ubuntu, using mysql and php; I know how to connect to a server but even though I provide the correct information, it still can't find it. Help!
<Guest51310> Dr_Willis: I tried it once with 8.10, and something went haywire with the xserver in KDE and wasnt usable at all. any idea why?
<chea> if I need to mount something at start up, where would be the best place to put it?
<cellofellow> dailystruggle: yup
<cellofellow> dailystruggle: there's also gscrot if you want a gui to go with it.
<cellofellow> !info gscrot
<ubottu> Package gscrot does not exist in karmic
<cellofellow> Which apparently is only available in a PPA.
<dailystruggle> Thank you very very much
<dailystruggle> later
<Dr_Willis> Guest51310:  kde4 is verymuch a work in progress. :) was even more in progress back then
<Guest51310> if it just stright up doesnt work, I can always apt-get remove it, right?
<mMezquitale> Portunus, the first step is to figure out if you have connection to the server within the VM, I have seen some people that have had issues with VM and NAT
<Dr_Willis> Guest51310:  removing a whole 'kubuntu-desktop' may be a little harder   - its doable.. but theres always a chance of some cruft getting left behind
<kostkon> cellofellow, do you mean shutter?
<ljpp> Interestingly, after using every Ubuntu version since Feisty with somewhat good success, the Karmic does not work on my T41 Thinkpad at all.
<kostkon> !info shutter
<ubottu> shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80.1-1 (karmic), package size 1865 kB, installed size 10948 kB
<wrapster> i have 100g of unformatted space.. but cannot create partitions as i've already set up 4 primary ones... how do i create an extended partitition ...
<wrapster> so that i can pull in the space
<chea> Asking again, hopefully with a more refined question. I want to mount my disk at start up, with a specific mount point, any ideas where I should place any script or whatever?
<wrapster> i've chosen one partition for it..
<wrapster> i mean one existing partition.
<cellofellow> wrapster: you need to remove one of your primary partitions to put in an extended. Or you can just resize (expand) one of your existing partitions.
<chea> nvm found it, thanks.
<wrapster> cellofellow: i tried that..
<cellofellow> hm
<wrapster> but the resize wont work..
<Guest51310> Dr_Willis: is it worth the possible hassle? Im really just curious about what KDE has to offer, having only really delved into GNOME
<wrapster> should i first unmount the partitons before trying a resize?
<Dr_Willis> Guest51310:  test with a live cd if you want
<cellofellow> wrapster: you can't partition a mounted drive. Use the livecd.
<pk> plz help! how to restart pulseaudio in karmic (pulseaudio -k doesn't do the job!)
<cellofellow> kostkon: oh, yes, they changed the name of gscrot to shutter, didn't they?
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks... where is my network icon on karmic?  i dont see a thing to pick wireless networks
<kostkon> cellofellow, yeap
<wrapster> cellofellow: how can i do it with a livecd this is the first time im attempting it.. could you be more specific pls
<cellofellow> arooni-mobile___: nm-applet may not be running. Try running it from the terminal.
<cellofellow> wrapster: start the livecd and then run Gparted.
<arooni-mobile___> cellofellow, dont see it after that... go tthese messages ** (nm-applet:28798): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<cellofellow> wrapster: also log in to IRC and ask questions as you go.
<wrapster> ok.
<wrapster> ok
<cellofellow> arooni-mobile___: looks like dbus isn't working right.
<cellofellow> hmm
<pk> plz help! how to restart pulseaudio in karmic (pulseaudio -k doesn't do the job!)
<klslowik> hi everybodu
<nelson8874> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on a 250gb sta2 disk but it doesn't show on the instalation options, but it shows on the gparted and on the location menu (i'm using a live cd)
<cellofellow> nelson8874: why not try the alt cd? Obviously ubiquity is having issues.
<klslowik> I have some problem with notif-osd when I upgrade my system to ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> nelson8874:  i would partion the disks using gparted/fdisk - or just delete all the parttions (you will LOSE ALL DATA in that case) and let theinstaller  use the uinallocated space
<nelson8874> Dr_Willis: al my other disks appear on the instalation options (2 ide's and another sata)
<iceroot_> klslowik: post details to the channel
<Dr_Willis> nelson8874:  if you want to keep windows. Use windows to resize the ntfs partitions.
<nelson8874> Dr_Willis:the disk is empty
<klslowik> my window notif
<pk> plz help! how to restart pulseaudio in karmic (pulseaudio -k doesn't do the job!) anyone?
<klslowik> my notif window id green with some dot
<Dr_Willis> nelson8874:  thers 'empty' then theres 'blank' then theres 'unallocated' :)
<nelson8874> Dr_Willis: and is formated in ext3
<arooni-mobile___> cellofellow, how do i get dbus working
<Dr_Willis> nelson8874:  im out of ideas then.
<cellofellow> arooni-mobile___: not sure...
<klslowik> when in ubuntu 9.04 it's ok??
<cellofellow> arooni-mobile___: what does `ps aux | grep dbus` show (sans quotes of course).
<fasfasf> I don't know okay=
<shawn__> how do i install graphics drivers for me intel laptop. just installed karmic and its running very slow. restricted drivers app did not give me an option to choose a graphics driver after install
<arooni-mobile___> cellofellow, http://pastebin.com/f72d74db2
<gheddy_zarc> hi tried to upgrade to 9.10 but 4 minutes from end of download using synaptic the download window disapears ? using 9.04 currently
<coz_> shawn__,  I think the intel drivers are installed automatically
<cellofellow> arooni-mobile___: well, it seems to be running just fine.
<nelson8874> cellofellow: i would try that but i must downloade it and i have just one optical disk, that i'm using for the live cd
<coz_> shawn__,  there may be other drivers available but I am not up on intel drivers at all
<cellofellow> nelson8874: dunno what to tell yah
<pk> arooni-mobile___: what does `ps aux | grep dbus` show:
<nelson8874> :)
<cellofellow> pk: he already did that
<nelson8874> i mean :(
<pk> shows alot what you need exactly
<cellofellow> pk: it's running fine
<cellofellow> pk: http://pastebin.com/f72d74db2
<shawn__> coz_, everything is running extremely slow. like window redraw and resize is painful
<arooni-mobile___> i would love my nm-applet back ;p
<nelson8874> i've googled about it nd lso nothing
<coz_> shawn__,  you have compiz running right?
<cellofellow> arooni-mobile___: what was the output from running it, again?
<nelson8874> will try to instal on another disk...
<nelson8874> anyway thanks to all
<shawn__> coz_, no i turned it off
<Bayam> @@
<Bayam> hello
<jcrawford> ok so someone said I could enter commands like this in gnome but i had to step out so i missed where they said to add it.  I want this command to run everytime that i start the system: ssh -L 3306:localhost:3306 user@domain.com &
<iceroot_> !pm | klslowik
<ubottu> klslowik: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pk> plz help! how to restart pulseaudio in karmic (pulseaudio -k doesn't do the job!) anyone?
<wrapster> im back
<coz_> shawn__, mmm   because there is a setting for  resize  that can be very slow  but you are saying it is slow without compiz  ok   what dies      lspci | grep -i vga     spit out
<wuffi600> could you please help me with that problem: If i do a "aptitude update" i get an error-message about "signature verification", please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/323544/ . How can i get rid of the error-message and get aptitude working?
<arooni-mobile___> cellofellow, http://pastebin.com/f72d74db2
<wrapster> could you help me pls
<fasutus> i have a radeon 7000 and can't render screenlets correctly. any ideas?
<Bayam> @@
<arooni-mobile___> cellofellow, oops!  http://pastebin.com/f701874e2
<klslowik> I have problem with my notif-osd when I upgrade ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10
<coz_> shawn__,   I mean what does    lspci | grep -i vga  spit out
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  you want that to run at BOOT time? or just when the user logs in?
<fasutus> i don't have an xorg.conf which is weird
<Dr_Willis> never mind.. :)
<Bayam> how to upgrade ubuntu 9.01 to ubuntu 9.10?
<klslowik> notif window show only green background
<cellofellow> jcrawford: see the System > Preferences > Startup Apps
<Dr_Willis> fasutus:  not really. :) i have several machines with no xorg.conf
<klslowik> I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<shawn__> coz_, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<cellofellow> jcrawford: you'll want to set up key-based auth though
<fasutus> dr_willis: i was told to edit that file to get the proper config for my 7000 card. how should i remedy this problem?
<Bayam> i wanna ask some thing
<grawity> Bayam: Then just ask.
<jimboa> than ask
<Bayam> ubuntu 9.10 stable or not?
<klslowik> Bayam: stable
<coz_> shawn__,  ok hold on
<wrapster> cellofellow: you there>?
<Bayam> owh
<Bayam> good2
<Dr_Willis> fasutus:   xorg and ati have been doing a lot of chagnes.. so it depends on what you were supposed to do to the file.
<Dr_Willis> fasutus:  i dont use ati any more. Sorry
<Bayam> what diffrent ubuntu9.10 and ubuntustudio?
<coz_> shawn__,  do you know how much memory is allocated in the bio for that video chip?
<fasutus> it's sounding like i need a new card, but i wish there was something to do with what i had
<cellofellow> wrapster: yes
<coz_> shawn__,  you may want to check that and increase the amount of shared memory for the intel chip
<Dr_Willis> Bayam:  studio includes a lot of media-creation type apps  i recall. Is the big diff
<shawn__> coz_, how do i check that?
<wrapster> cellofellow: ok so what do i do now? Im on the livecd and looking at gparted!
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-studio does not exist in karmic
<coz_> shawn__,  do you know how to get into the bios of your computer?
<cellofellow> wrapster: how many partitions does it show?
<shawn__> coz_, yes
<Bayam> whith one better?
<wrapster> cellofellow: 5
<IdleOne> ubuntu studio probably has release notes on the site
<cellofellow> 5?
<Bayam> which one better?
<coz_> shawn__,  ok in the bios... there should be a video memory settings if this is a fairly new laptop
<shawn__> coz_, it is
<fasutus> damn, i really like kubuntu but most of it doesn't work since the windows don't render
<Bayam> sorry..my english very bad
<cellofellow> wrapster: thought you said it was just primary partitions.
<shawn__> coz_, a few months
<coz_> shawn__,  do you know how much system memory total  you have?
<wrapster> yeah
<wrapster> i can see 5 ext3 partitions
<shawn__> coz_, 3gb
<IdleOne> Bayam: depends what you want to do. if you do a lot of music/ video editing then studio might be what you want. then again you can install all the same applications in Ubuntu
<mMezquitale> Bayam, ubuntustudio is a multimedia based ubuntu, all the multimedia apps are already configured in ubuntustudio and it has a more simple  menu for your appz, if you want to add any app that ubuntustudio doesnt have, you can do so the usual ubuntu way
<cellofellow> wrapster: so, which ones do you want to keep, and which ones get to go?
<fission6> how do i mount nfs easiest in ubuntu
<coz_> shawn__, ok  reboot the system and to get into the bios it is  F1  or F2  or  Delte button  you will have to see which it is   then ...check for any video memory settings ....see what that is set to ..if less than 256  you have plenty of system memory to increase that  even beyond  256
<Bayam> how do i do it?
<paranoid_ndroid> how can I print to JPEG?
<coz_> shawn__,  rathe  F1  or  F2  or Delete button
<IdleOne> Bayam: do what? install ubuntu?
<cellofellow> fission6: manually editting /etc/fstab afaik. htere might be an easier way (one that works for wireless, for example, or a GUI) but I don't know of any.
<Bayam> from ubuntu to ubuntustudio app
<shawn__> coz_, whats a decent size to increase it to?
<cellofellow> !ingo ubuntu-studio-desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cellofellow> !info ubuntu-studio-desktop
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-studio-desktop does not exist in karmic
<cellofellow> meh
<coz_> shawn__,  minimum 256  if possible increase that to 512
<IdleOne> Bayam: you can install applications using Synaptic package Manager
<fission6> cellofellow: is t hta itm, do i need to install anything to support nfs
<cellofellow> I know there's an ubuntu-studio package.
<Bayam> how?
<cellofellow> fission6: there might be...
<cellofellow> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Bayam> owh
<coz_> shawn__,  then you will have to save that  setting...reboot  and see if anything is not working correctly
<Bayam> then?
<jcrawford> ok guys i really need some help lol.  I need to have this command run in the background with every boot of the machine: ssh -L 3306:localhost:3306 user@domain.com &
<Bayam> can you teach me
<IdleOne> Bayam: go to System > Administration > Synaptic. select the app you want and then click apply
<shawn__> coz_, ok i will check that out. thanks for the pointers
<jcrawford> i added it to /etc/init.d/mysql_tunnel but it does not seem to be connecting
<coz_> shawn__,  no problem...let us know if that helps at all
<jcrawford> I have setup my keys and i can ssh in terminal without the need for a password
<Bayam> then?
<IdleOne> Bayam: then what? Use the application
<mMezquitale> bayam sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<Araneidae> Any fix for missing shared library libstdc++.so.5? Seems Ubuntu 9.10 is missing the libstdc++5 package...
<cellofellow> jcrawford: you probably need to put those keys in /root instead of ~.
<g4br13l> ::: Bayam [n=wann@203.82.79.110] pediu um VERSION de #ubuntu.
<mphill_> when i want to resize windows the corners are near impossible to select and drag, there is like a 3 pixel area you need to get the pointer on, is there anyway to improve this? I am using metacity, maybe I need to switch to emerald?
<shawn__> coz_, could this be my issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/416073
<cellofellow> mMezquitale: yay! somebody knows the package name
<jcrawford> hmm
<jcrawford> cellofellow, i will try that now
<wrapster> cellofellow: give me a few mins here.. its a little tough to decide :)
<coz_> shawn__,  looking   hold on
<cellofellow> wrapster: backups are recommended
<wrapster> cellofellow: ive done it already... im just mounting all the partitions to see if the data there is necessary or not...
<mMezquitale> cellofellow, I'm using ubuntustudio, isn't everyone else?!?
<cellofellow> mMezquitale: fraid not
<wrapster> cellofellow: but one more thing.. the partition numbers displayed here will be the same as that being displayed on the installed machine right...
<cellofellow> I intended to install UbuntuStudio along side regular Ubuntu, but it didn't work out.
<cellofellow> wrapster: yeah
<jcrawford> cellofellow, can you explain why though?
<apeepa> hello everyone, I have a webservice where I recieve XML posts trough HTTP (php CURL) .. I want to setup my iptables so I am protected against attacks, can someone please point me int he right direction since I am really new at this.
<cellofellow> wrapster: if they're all out of order you can rename them
<coz_> shawn__,   that is certainly possible...but  since I am not up on all intel issues  you could go to #intel  channel and see if they have any solutions especially for kernel version
<jcrawford> because when i login it should connect
<coachz> that was easy :-)
<jcrawford> or is everything run as root on startup?
<mMezquitale> Bayam, once you install ubuntustudio-desktop you have to install the realtime kernel to lower latency in your applications: sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<coachz> xp dead, now running ubuntu . yay
<cellofellow> jcrawford: cause the ssh command will be running as root and need the keys to be in /root where it will access them.
<cellofellow> jcrawford: /root/.ssh/ in particular.
<wrapster> cellofellow: i dont want to delete sda1 which has trash now . only to reboot and see.. that sda1 did not have trash but something important
<jcrawford> cellofellow, will that still forward my port even though my app is not running as root?
<shawn__> coz_, will check that out as well, do you know what server the intel channel is on?
<wrapster> cellofellow: this wont happen right.
<jcrawford> cellofellow, yea i followed you on the .ssh/
<cellofellow> jcrawford: also, may want to put -fN options on the SSH command. -f means fork to background and -N means don't run anything on the server.
<coz_> shawn__,   I dont want to guide you in the wrong direction..so...any input from any of the bug reports and also other channels  is always good to keep in mind before making many changes the the system
<jcrawford> cellofellow, ah thanks for that tip will do that now
<cellofellow> wrapster: they will be the same.
<kossan> Anyone with any advice on where to even start look why my screensaver isn't working?
<paranoid_ndroid> how can I print to JPEG?
<jcrawford> so ssh -fNL then?
<cellofellow> jcrawford: yeah
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 got one of those Dell 10v Mini Netbooks with Ubuntu on it?  if so, what do you think of it?
<jcrawford> or do they have to be seperate -f -N -L
<cellofellow> jcrawford: as long as L is last
<jcrawford> then i can remove the & right?
<cellofellow> jcrawford: yes
<jcrawford> since i have added -f
<jcrawford> ok
<Funzo> kossan: does it just not come or does it look all messed up
<Jookya> im having issues with getting DMRAID going on ubuntu 7.1
<coachz> how do i get the Nvidia driver for my 7900 GS please ?
<kossan> Funzo: It won't even start fading
<jcrawford> should i chmod 755?
<hedkandi> hello
<cellofellow> jcrawford: no
<hedkandi> golly I'm so unhappy can anyone help me?
<cellofellow> jcrawford: wait, what are you chmodding?
<hedkandi> if I enter sudo chown bob file it refuses because I have no user called bob!
<jcrawford> cellofellow, /etc/init.d/mysql_forward
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks... where is my network icon on karmic?  i dont see a thing to pick wireless networks?  i tried starting up nm-applet but its not working
<cellofellow> jcrawford: 755 yes
<jcrawford> thanks
<hedkandi> how do I over-ride this idiot behaviour?
<rantjuho> Hi..
<jackturri> Hey there, I need to ignore Migration Assistant in the Ubuntu installer. I ran "ubiquity --no-migration-assistant" but in the final step, before installation confirmation, it shows and old partition with Ubuntu 9.04. I didn't want to detect this partition to use with Migration Assistant, this partition is corrupted and crashes my new installation on another partition. :/
<Funzo> kossan: try previewing the screensaver and see if it comes on
<cellofellow> jcrawford: make sure the /root/.ssh/id_rsa file is 400
<IdleOne> hedkandi: how can it make bob owner if bob doesnt exist?
<cellofellow> jcrawford: and owned by root.
<cellofellow> gah, he left
<kossan> Funzo: Already tried that and yes it does.
<hedkandi> IdleOne, easily, the owner is maintained independent of the users database
<vr_mex> Is it possible to add an information icon and a delete file icon to the tool bar of nautilus?
<fission6> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting  does that mean i do not have access as a result of my ip not being whitelisted or that i am using the wrong user name?
<hedkandi> IdleOne: I can have a string in a database called "bob" because it is three characters how hard it it to maintain three characters?
<kruqnut2> dc/d
<kruqnut2> anyways
<c1h23r456i78910> how can I register with IRC, and access all the chat?
<wrapster> cellofellow: ok decided which one to delete.. but when i try deleting it says unmount first
<IdleOne> hedkandi: how does bob access file if he isn't a user?
<k0d3g3ar> hedkandi:  a file has to be owned by a user or group
<cellofellow> c1h23r456i78910: /msg nickserv register apassword
<literal> I'm connected to the internet via mobile broadband, and I want to share the connection over wifi. How do I do this? I tried picking "shared to other computers" in the ipv4 wifi settings, but nothing happens.
<hedkandi> IdleOne, he doesn't.
<kruqnut2> Im trying to install DMRAID in order to mount an ntfs softraid partition. I can't get online on linux so i am trying to download the packages to a flash drive, then install them off the flash
<IdleOne> !register c1h23r456i78910
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cellofellow> wrapster: then unmount it. You can do that from within gparted, just right click it.
<c1h23r456i78910> cellowfellow : in terminal?
<IdleOne> !register | c1h23r456i78910
<ubottu> c1h23r456i78910: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<hedkandi> IdleOne, not yet anyway
<coachz> how do i get the Nvidia driver for my 7900 GS please ?
<c1h23r456i78910> !register
<coachz> i want to setup dual monitors
<cellofellow> c1h23r456i78910: in the IRC client
<kossan> Funzo: What is the screensaver a part of? is it gnome, x11 or what?
<paranoid_ndroid> is there any way to print a file to a jpeg file in ubuntu?
<hedkandi> IdleOne, so what if he's not listed in the users database?
<vr_mex> Is it possible to add an information icon and a delete file icon to the tool bar of nautilus, so as to select a file and then click on the info icon and get its properties, or to select a file and click on the delete icon and have it deleted?
<IdleOne> hedkandi: then he is does not exist
<wrapster> cellofellow: no the unmount option is not highlighed... i saw
<hedkandi> IdleOne, I'm not an idiot nube who can't tell the difference between a user and a box of sardines
<wrapster> cellofellow: i cannot click it.
<k0d3g3ar> hedkandi:  you have to create the user record first to assign ownership
<cellofellow> wrapster: unmount everything in that drive, including swap.
<IdleOne> hedkandi: I didn't say you were
<kruqnut2> my problem is that when I try to install these files, I keep getting dependency broken errors etc before i am able to install all the dependencies for DMRAID, Im using the gutsy gibbon version, 7.10, am i downloading the wrong files? on packages.ubuntu.com there are no gutsy files, just dapper then the one after gutsy
<hedkandi> IdleOne, my point is that if I am root, then I can assign ownership as I please
<kruqnut2> what should i download to make this work?
<hedkandi> My system is not going to break just because I have a file assigned to a non-existant user
<wrapster> cellofellow: none have the option to unmount .opeb
<wrapster> cellofellow: open
<IdleOne> hedkandi: trying to understand the logic, if there is no user to access file then how can he own file? he does not exist
<hedkandi> IdleOne, as I said, I'm not an idiot nube I know the logic
<cellofellow> wrapster: hm
<hedkandi> IdleOne, The more powerful logic is to ask whether it is feasible for the system to try to maintain
<coachz> cellofellow,  can you help me out for a min
<k0d3g3ar> hedkandi:  you are spending more time telling everyone you are not a noob, than reading those that are trying to help ou
<wrapster> if i try from the terminal it says /dev/sda5 not mounted.
<hedkandi> IdleOne, an existant user for every file
<jackturri> Hey there, I need to ignore Migration Assistant in the Ubuntu installer. I ran "ubiquity --no-migration-assistant" but in the final step, before installation confirmation, it shows and old partition with Ubuntu 9.04. I didn't want to detect this partition to use with Migration Assistant, this partition is corrupted and crashes my new installation on another partition. :/
<wrapster> cellofellow: ive decided to delete sda5
<IdleOne> hedkandi: well then if you know it, you don't seem to understand it. btw just because someone is a nube as you put it does not make them an idiot.
<cellofellow> coachz: sure
<vr_mex> Is it possible to add an information icon and a delete file icon to the tool bar of nautilus, so as to select a file and then click on the info icon and get its properties, or to select a file and click on the delete icon and have it deleted?
<bezimena> hallo benni bistu da
<Funzo> kossan: I'm not 100% sure, look into the gnome-screensaver package and see, but there is an X function that should make your screen go black after a certain amount of time of inactivity regardless of your settings, so if this isnt happenning it means one of your apps is telling the system not to go into screensaver mode, is movie player open?
<coachz> is this where i need to be to get nvidia driver ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kruqnut2> can anyone help me with my problem with ubuntu 7.10
<alabd_> how to give gava path /path/java.bin to firefox
<hedkandi> okay then many thanks for your help.
<kruqnut2> is ubuntu 7.10 no longer supported at all by the ubuntu team?
<k0d3g3ar> hedkandi:  in unix everything is a file, and everything needs an owner.  you can't have a file without an owner, and therefore you can't have a resource in unix without an owner.
<wrapster> cellofellow: ok .. this is what it says.. please unmount any logical partition having a higer number than 5.
<acuster> hey all, what is the name of the screenshot applet?
<wrapster> cellofellow: but then again none have the option unmount clickable
<coachz> i think i got it
<kossan> Funzo: No, only irssi and firefox. But screensaver works the first time or so when i reboot the computer
<Guest26162> How do I make pidgin flash or do something when I get a message?
<cellofellow> wrapster: in terminal type "mount"
<cellofellow> wrapster: then you can use "sudo umount"
<Guest26162> or bounce around in the dock
<cellofellow> maybe -f to force
<kossan> Funzo: So something is destroying the gnome-screensaver probably
<Funzo> try a complete removal and reinstall
<wrapster> cellofellow: not working
<paranoid_ndroid> imagemagick does the trick, thx
<Funzo> kossan: xscreensaver is another important package you might want to try reinstalling
<cellofellow> wrapster: what's it say?
<lianimator> hi, I'm trying to build rhythmbox from source, but the package dependency errors keep coming up. is there a faster way to install all the dependencies?
<Funzo> sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox
<wrapster> cellofellow: umount2 :invalid arg ; umount :/dev/sda5 not mounted
<cellofellow> Funzo: beat me too it
<Funzo> figured I was racing someone haha
<cellofellow> wrapster: but it shows as mounted in mount?
<kruqnut2> can anyone help me with my problem with gutsy and packages?
<inh> lsusb shows my mouse and such, when i unplug it it goes away, it works whe ni plug it back in, but it will randomly die, or start acting jerky
<Funzo> kruqnut2: what does that mean?
<wrapster> cellofellow: no it does not
<cellofellow> wrapster: that is just bizarre
<kruqnut2> funzo I need files for ubuntu 7.10(gutsy) to install DMraid
<Jordan_U> kruqnut2: Gutsy is no longer supported ( and no longer recieving security updates )
<wrapster> cellofellow: a bug?
<kossan> Funzo: I'm now going to play the waiting game and see if it was gnome-screensaver that did it
<kruqnut2> i found the gutsy packages now, so im trying to download libdevmapper-dev and the webpage says two or more packages specified (libdevmapper-dev gutsy)
<kruqnut2> and i can't download them
<kruqnut2> jordan so how do i get the packages i need to run DMraid?
<Jordan_U> kruqnut2: Why not use hardy or karmic?
<Funzo> kossan: also try reinstalling the xscreensaver package
<Funzo> before you play the waiting game
<PFA> i'm installing ubuntu and the partition resizer tool has been hanging at 0% for at least ten minutes. is this normal?
<kruqnut2> mainly because gutsy is what i downloaded a couple years ago, i need to access my NTFS raid and i don't have a fast enough connection to download a new version
<norbert__> ubermerc avi. got vent, ts and stuff. no noobs pls
<Funzo> kruqnut2: do you have a link for the package?
<kruqnut2> my problem is thata  virtual basic library file for windows is corrupted and I can't rpelace it in windows
<kruqnut2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libdevmapper-dev
<Jordan_U> kruqnut2: old-releases.ubuntu.com, but promise you will upgrade if you actually want to *use* that system
<kruqnut2> so im trying to use another OS to access it
<CountDown> Resume from suspend works before I login to my laptop, but not after.  I'm guessing some hardware driver isn't resuming correctly.  I'd like to figure out which hardware drivers are loaded before login and which are loaded after so I can compare the two lists and come up with a list of suspect drivers.  What's the best way of doing this?
<Funzo> PFA: that's a little scary but I have found that app to be incredibly reliable from my experience so don't freak out yet, I would be very surrised if it didnt recover from that even if just to say it failed
<Funzo> PFA: leave it for up to 45 minutes I would say before getting worried
<CountDown> I suppose I could run an init script that dumps lsmod to a file.
<kossan> Funzo: hmm, I don't got the "xscreensaver" onlt data and gl
<Funzo> CountDown: /var/log/syslog
<kruqnut2> jordan im at that website, are all the packages grouped into single archives?
<Funzo> yeah that's what I mean sorry
<Parsi> after loading desktop, when I move mouse or press a key, It hangs:( Ubuntu 9.10 DVD
<kruqnut2> i nacigated to /ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386 and the files are just archives named packages
<jcrawford> cellofellow, any idea why that would not work after the changes you just suggested?  I cannot connect to mysql using localhost 3306 and I should be able to if the tunnel command worked
<Funzo> .deb files are archived and they install an entire program yes
<kruqnut2> not what i meant exactly funzo
<kruqnut2> the file im downloading si called packages.bz2
<Parsi> after loading desktop, when I move mouse or press a key, It hangs:( Ubuntu 9.10 DVD
<Funzo> okay sorry, I'm not sure
<jcrawford> here is the output on the command line: http://paste2.org/p/525204
<kruqnut2> ubuntu 7.10 shoudl open bz2 archives right out the box right?
<Parsi> I cannot use ubuntu 9.10 :(
<Parsi> it stop working after loading desktop
<kermit> if i dont type for 40 seconds my screen gets really dim, how do i stop this?
<vr_mex> Is it possible to add an information icon and a delete file icon to the tool bar of nautilus, so as to select a file and then click on the info icon and get its properties, or to select a file and click on the delete icon and have it deleted?
<manofsky> Hello I try to download this game http://freeonlinegames.com//games/potty-racers/potty-racers.swf from the site using wget but I get 0 in the file size any idea to download this game ?
<noone> @Parsi: are you using Karmic?
<Parsi> noone: hah? Im in windows now
<Parsi> I cannot start ubuntu
<noone> there is some problems with compiz fusion
<Parsi> 9.10 does not work
<noone> yes
<hlfshell> I am having intermittent internet via an ethernet connection -  some times it works, some times it doesnt. i regularly reset it via ifconfig eth0 down / ifconfig eth0 up, but this aint doing crap. i've also done dhclient eth0
<Parsi> noone: live dvd
<noone> you should remove compiz
<phisher1> oO
<addisonj> Parsi, start with a gnome safe shell (jsut change your session) then disable compiz
<noone> yes
<phisher1> if you are having problems with compiz, you don't have to remove compiz.. just don't use it.
<Parsi> addisonj: 9.04 works fine
<phisher1> or fix it.
<hlfshell> anyone have any idea how i can get internet regularly working on my machine
<hlfshell> ?
<addisonj> what error are you getting>
<noone> i have tried to fix, but...
<coachz> twinview ftw !
<cellofellow> coachz: nice :)
<o-o> hlfshell: home network or corporate?
<Parsi> addisonj: after loading desktop, when is move mouse it hangs:(
<coachz> 2   1920x1200 displays in sweet melony cantoloupe ubuntu colors
<Parsi> i'm trying live cd, live cd does not work
<noone> yes
<hlfshell> home network o-o. ive also tested the connection on multiple other machines - they work fine. also, on htis particular machine, it worked as for 12 hours ago.
<noone> the problem is compiz
<vr_mex> Is it possible to add an information icon and a delete file icon to the tool bar of nautilus, so as to select a file and then click on the info icon and get its properties, or to select a file and click on the delete icon and have it deleted?
<coachz> fwiw, the Ubuntu software center is sweet too
<cellofellow> coachz: twinview works fine on my system but compiz does flicker when I use that large a screen. Normally doesn't bother me.
<o-o> hlfshell: You have DHCP router on your modem right? What does dmesg say?
<Parsi> guys, I cannot start ubuntu with LiveCD
<coachz> flicker how
<hlfshell> hold on ill pastebin dmesg
<coachz> refresh rate ?
<mcurran> Parsi:  Do you get an error message?  What happens?
<noone> @Parsi: your desktop freeze after log on right?
<cellofellow> coachz: oh, just sometimes things disappear which shouldn't for a millisecond or two.
<hlfshell> http://pastebin.com/m4f9df9f7 o-o
<coachz> ok
<Parsi> mcurran: no error,everything freeze
<Parsi> noone: yes
<cellofellow> I think it's my cheap little video card which has 256MB shared memory.
<mcurran> Parsi:  Do you want to run the live cd or just install?  If you're trying to install, use the text insaller instead
<noone> @Parsi: when i tried livecd I've got the same problem with you
<mcurran> It's probably compiz or the update manager freezing things, or maybe burn a new disc
<Parsi> mcurran: I want to run live cd
<Xserver> it looks like i am stuck with bind9 configuration
<noone> i'm sure the problem is compiz
<Parsi> noone: what you did?
<kossan> Funzo: Nop. reinstalling didn't do anything unless I should try a reboot to
<metropolis> Does anyone know of a way to have some persistent text / naming on each viewport in compiz ? I can "name" the workspaces (and get the workspace switcher to show this), but only when visual effects are set to "none"
<noone> I installed to Harddrive and then i removed compiz
<Xserver> i can resolve hostname on my DNS server using the server IP
<Xserver> but when i use the DNS IP on my PC , i can't resolve any DNS
<seanicus> wait, you can name workspaces, metropolis ?
<Funzo> kossan: feel free to try, I'd recommend posting on the forum and see if someone can help
<noone> when i reinstall compiz, the problem happened again
<metropolis> seanicus: at least, I used to be able to
<noone> note that I have disabled all the effect
<Parsi> noone: oh! it's shit without effects
<metropolis> I saw some chatter on the net that it's a function of using compiz, but maybe not. In any case, I just really really want to have a workspace per project, and then label them as such
<metropolis> because sometimes I get lost with 9 workspaces
<seanicus> I would like to know how to, metropolis .  Also, is it possible to have a theme or background for each workspace?
<tsimpson> Parsi: the FloodBots are not human
<o-o> hlfshell: nothing visible there.
<Parsi> tsimpson: ok
<Counterspell> Anyone getting serious Firefox performance issues after upgrading on 9.04?
<Xserver> damn.. where does my named.conf.local file go everytime i make it ?
<Parsi> noone: is there another desktop env.?
<noone> there is some
<coachz> wow, mapping to a windows share is SO easy
<hlfshell> o-o, you mean nothing problematic visible or nothing about eth0 being viisble?
<noone> KDE, xfce, etc
<coachz> thanks UBUNTU !
<metropolis> seanicus: I agree, i would love to have per-workspace wallpapers
<o-o> hlfshell, nothing that would indicate a problem with the driver.
<hlfshell> thanks anyway o-o
<o-o> hlfshell, strage clocks though. what driver is this?
<Xserver>  named[5460]: the working directory is not writable
<Xserver> do i need to chmod the named directory ?
<o-o> hlfshell, unused clock? Is this an embeded system?
<noone> parsi: did you try kubuntu?
<rick__> can someone help me troubleshoot banshee on karmic?  It starts up for a second on the task bar but then just closes out.
<noone> it's KDE env, a nice one.
<hlfshell> its an embedded system, yes.
<hlfshell> its an embedded system, yes. o-o
<Parsi> noone: no
<erUSUL> rick__: any clue if you launch it freom a terminal ?
<rick__> if i open terminal and type banshee-1 it just hangs and doesn't display anything
<o-o> hlfshell, well thats a challenge in terms of system stability.
<hlfshell> but what i dont get o-o  is that it either works or it doesnt, and its almost every other day
<hlfshell> with no changes made
<o-o> could take some doing to debug that and I usually get paid for stuff like that...
<MkS1992> hello
<country0129> Can someone walk me through configuring and setting up my DSL (USB connected) on my old Compaq computer
<CountDown> Funzo: Thanks, I'll check out /var/log/syslog.
<[zz]> so... many... users
<[zz]> Okay, question time.
<addisonj> country0129, you try googling it first?
<country0129> Yes, I did, and drew zip.
<erUSUL> !adsl | country0129
<ubottu> country0129: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<country0129> Tried what was out there and it didn't work.
<addisonj> well the USB connection is probably going to make it more difficult but try that guide ubottu posted and see how it goes
<[zz]> I'm running 9.10, and I inexplicably can't play .avi. I've tried several different players, and none of them have worked.
<rick__> i had banshee running once with my ipod by doing a killall -9 nautilus in terminal, then connecting my ipod, then starting nautilus, and finally starting banshee.  it worked but then when restarting and just trying to open banshee without the ipod connected, it won't open anymore
<[zz]> Does anyone know what could possibly be causing this and how I would fix it?
<country0129> I'll go try it again.
<noone> install gstreamer
<rick__> [zz] i would reccomend vlc player
<[zz]> rick__: doesn't work.
<Parsi> noone: anything to replace Compiz?
<davebs> I had some free time on my hands today so I setup dual WAN, does anyone know any better ways to load balance than using "nexthop"?
<rick__> did you install gstreamer also like noone said?
<noone> Parsi: maybe no, in my own opinion
<Funzo> [zz] vlc player can play anything and doesnt share its codecs with the rest of the system like the gnome apps so it definitely wont fail even if you just have to install the correct plugins
<[zz]> it appears to already be on there from aptitude's reaction to my attempt to install it
<Parsi> noone: older version of compiz works fine
<addisonj> zz, did you grab ubuntu restricted?
<Parsi> can i install that?
<Funzo> [zz] alt + f2 and run vlc if you can't find it in the menu
<noone> parsi: you should try
<[zz]> Funzo: I was referring to gstreamer
<dc_361> Hi ebody
<rick__> how do you run banshee from terminal?  just type in banshee?
<dc_361> i have some trouble installing office 2007
<dc_361> i have a message that says that i must log in with a different usser
<andrew__> próba łączności
<dc_361> it appears just as i open excel, word or any other office program
<andrew__> ok.jest ktoś tam
<fabio_> #
<andrew__> czy ktoś pisze po polsku
<noone> Parsi: I think it conflict with the hardware. Some of my friends installed karmic and it worked fine.
<kostkon> !pl | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<andrew__> ok
<aegimius1> how can i get my ubuntu PC to control or communicate with my windows PC? i'm trying to use remote desktop viewer to see my windows PC, but it won't work. i keep trying to use my windows pc's ip address(subnet mask). no luck
<aegimius1> windows 7
<matteo_> Ciao a tutti. Ho bisogno di aiuto
<matteo_> chi mi aiuta?
<edoceo> Which package has the tools: /usr/share/openldap/migration/migrate_passwd.pl
<matteo_> Hi, guys. I need help
<alabd_> should package sun-java-jre be installed befire using those java plugins in ff ?
<hydester> hi.  i used to use ssh -D to use firefox via socks proxy.  now it no longer works.  it doesn't work in chrome or firefox, so i think i can rule out the browser.  how do i find out why it stopped working?
<erUSUL> !it | matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> !hi | matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mintux> I have iso image a cd and I want to make 15 copies from it . are there any program (like clone in windows ) do a lot of copy and when writing of a cd finished  request next blank cd and start copy automatically ?
<jcrawford> alabd_, well how will the JAVA plugins work if there is no JRE to run them?
<edoceo> mintux: simple shell wrapper around wodim would work
<edoceo> for i in $(seq 1 15) do; wodim -eject -sao dev=/dev/sr0 image.iso; done
<jcrawford> the answer I would say is you probably should have the JRE installed before trying to run them, however I also believe that unless you opted out of it OpenJDK is installed by default with Ubuntu so they may work without Sun's JRE
<ubuspire> does anyone here know how i can change the options network manager will pass on to dnsmasq on interfaces set to "shared"
<mintux> edoceo: does it work ? did you test it ?
<Jo> does anybody know here why #linux is not accescible?
<edoceo> mintux: does what work? that snip I sent you or wodim?
<edoceo> wodim works great
<ubuspire> Jo: ##linux
<edoceo> that script you'll have to fiddle with for your environment
<mintux> no that shell script
<edoceo> try it
<jcrawford> that's something I was wondering.  I have a mac pro and I am installing Ubuntu on it but how will I eject my dvd drive?  There's no button on a mac pro as mac's have the eject keyboard key
<erUSUL> Jo: maybe is only for registered users ?
<frostburn> how does one configure vino to allow all connections without local permissions?
<mintux> ok
<ubuspire> jcrawford, linux has the "eject" command
<frostburn> i.e. the dialog box
<jcrawford> ubuntulog, what is that command?
<Jo> erUSUL: no its for everyone
<matteo_> Could someone help me, please?
<ubuspire> Jo: try joining ##linux rather than #linux
<erUSUL> !ask | matteo_
<bilal> hay
<ubottu> matteo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wuffi600> got the solution at http://en.newinstance.it/2009/06/22/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-badsig-40976eaf437d05b5-ubuntu-archive-automatic-signing-key/
<wuffi600> thanx to you.
<bilal> i have grand pb de config asterisk
<Jo> ubuspire: does'nt work, I get rederected to #overflow. What's that actually?
<jcrawford> nice at work at-least it looks like the mac keyboard eject key actually ejects the drive :D
<jcrawford> i'm all set then
<ubuspire> Jo: if there are too many users in the chan then you end up in overflow. try in a few min
<Jo> ok :)
<bilal> i want to install en sony laptob
<jcrawford> jo i just joined fine
<jcrawford> maybe it is only for +r
<jcrawford> heh
<matteo_> Hi. When I start Compiz Mangaer, I have a black desktop and no icons.
<bilal> asterisk help
<ubuspire> jcrawford, correct. if you aren't +r then you also would end up in ##overflow
<Jo> jcrawford: bizarre, still overflow
<stratovarius> hi all
<Jo> ubuspire; what is +r ?
<jcrawford> Jo: register your nickname or identify to it
<jcrawford> Jo: /msg nickserv help register
<Jo> jcrawford: tx
<jcrawford> Jo: /msg nickserv help identify
<bilal> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<stratovarius> im using kmess under ubuntu but characters in contact list are too small...may I get them bigger? thanks
<bilal> i have pb with asterisk help
<Deathvalley122> about time someone gets on my bug report ...
<jcrawford> bilal, you have peanut butter?
<jcrawford> haha
<bilal> wath
<alabd_> which one of ubuntu rep servers has best speed ?
<jcrawford> alabd_, the one closest to you...
<country0129> The Ubuntu help for setting up ADSL didn't work for me.  Can someone help me set up my computer to recognize my router, connected by a USB?
<kbp> I've got a problem: when booting, Ubuntu is stuck at hdd routine checking. It's, like. freeze. I had to press ESC to skip before it entered checking, otherwise I cannot press ESC later when it's freeze. Any idea how to fix it? (e.g. permanent disable hdd check) ?
<jcrawford> kbp, maybe you should let the check run, it may take a while
<jcrawford> but until it runs you will get that everytime you boot
<alabd_> jcrawford: do you mean bandwitch of all are the same ?
<h4f> how do I reload uvcvideo ?
<jcrawford> alabd_, a simple answer to your question is the one that is closest to you
<jcrawford> if you try to download from a server 2000 mi away it will probably be slower than the one 50 mi away
<jcrawford> it also depends on how hard that particular server is getting hit
<kbp> jcrawford: yea I let it run for half an hr and it still stopped at 26%. Tried another time, same behavior
<jcrawford> i'm using the US server and speeds are fine then again i am in the US
<country0129> I need help setting up my ADSL router, connected thru USB port.
<msp3k> Hi all
<jcrawford> kbp, not sure sorry, i figured you just got sick of waiting like most people :D
<wildc4rd> evening all
<esac> i logged into my ubuntu server via ssh, and i got disconnected. now when i connect i get a different session. how do i connect to the preivous session which has my work ?
<jerrcs> Hi guys. I have an install cd and it seems to be corrupt. Is there anyway I can restart the install and just load installer components to continue the rest of the install from the internet?
<kbp> jcrawford: ok ty :D
<mcurran> Is there any way to force mount a ntfs network drive that's not setup as shared through samba, like you would a ntfs partition?
<rex_> ?
<fabio_> irc://irc.toxic-power.net/toxic
<country0129> Any networking GURU's on this evening?
<edoceo> mcurran: please restate - that question does not make sense
<msp3k> Hi gurus.  I did a bare-bones basic install from an ubuntu-9.10 server CD.  After install, I found that there is no "admin" group, and no "%admin" entry in /etc/sudoers.  Is there a package I'm missing?
<alabd_> jcrawford: what does that "select best server" do in software sources ? just see which one is nearest
<jerrcs> alabd_: best ping times, and highest dl speeds
<ubuspire> alabd_, i thought it checked ping times
<alabd_> ubuspire: jerrcs but now it says check ur connection !
<mcurran> endoceo, If I connect to a network, I can use nautilus to view a remote windows drive (NTFS), but I cannot just double click and mount it, is there a command much like the force mount for this drive?
<country0129> Help me set up my ADSL router, connected through USB?
<biglinux> b
<Sylphid|netbook> country0129, is there any way to connect without usb? usb network adapters suck
<mcurran> I can easily see and open shared folders on the NTFS drive, like printer, etc.  But you can't just mount C:  I'm wondering if I can somehow.
<country0129> Nossir.  A LAN cable won't fit my adapter.
<country0129> It was working fine with Windoze ME
<biglinux> v
<Sylphid|netbook> country0129, usb networking requires additional drivers/modules
<Sylphid|netbook> country0129, that doesnt make sence that the lan cable wont fid
<Sylphid|netbook> fit*
<kraitos> i started downloading nexuiz on the terminal and i was trying to stop it and instead i ended up closing the terminal, how do i stop the download now?
<jcrawford> Sylphid|netbook, it's probably just a USB version
<Sylphid|netbook> country0129, is it to big or to small
<jcrawford> i've seen those for ADSL before
<country0129> Too small.
<ubuspire> Sylphid|netbook, not unless its a modem (rj11) jack
<bigvortex> I am having problems getting virtual hosts working.  localhost,   <site1>.localhost and <site2>.localhosts all go to the same place.
<llutz> Sylphid|netbook: usbnet is shipped with all standard-kernel
<jcrawford> it probably has a phone cable connection
<biglinux> f
<jerrcs> bigvortex: that's an apache problem, not an ubuntu problem?
<bigvortex> But apache is different on Ubuntu
<jerrcs> no it's not
<country0129> Yes.  It's an old Compaq maching, Pentium III, with only a 10gig HD and 512 RAM
<Sylphid|netbook> country0129, sounds like you may not have a NIC
<country0129> Used dial up when I first got it ages ago.
<biglinux> Boboboooooooo
<RobLikesBrunch> Can anyone recommend a good list of repositories for Karmic Koala?
<Sylphid|netbook> country0129, is your dsl connection using PPP?
<kraitos> i started downloading nexuiz on the terminal and i was trying to stop it and instead i ended up closing the terminal, how do i stop the download now?
<country0129> I'm not sure.  Maybe that other protocal.
<country0129> er, protocol.
<jerrcs> this channel sucks :(
<eugene_bondarenk> hi
<bigvortex> I just set WAMP up on a windows box, there is no sites-available directory for the virtual sites.
<llutz> country0129: plug-in the modem, look at "dmesg" after it
<msp3k> Hi gurus.  I did a bare-bones basic install from an ubuntu-9.10 server CD.  After install, I found that there is no "admin" group, and no "%admin" entry in /etc/sudoers.  Is there a package I'm missing?
<eugene_bondarenk> I have been trying to set passwordless SSH for several days already T_T
<Sylphid|netbook> country0129, do you have a user name and password to connect to the internet? if so then you use PPP if not then you likely use DHCP
<eugene_bondarenk> without any luck
<alabd_> how to fix this ?
<eugene_bondarenk> I went through all types of manuals
<alabd_> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.ankara.edu.tr/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<jerrcs> bigvortex: sounds like you set up apache incorrectly. I'm not going to explain this as there are several guides.
<eugene_bondarenk> basically they are similar to this one
<eugene_bondarenk> http://swik.net/Ubuntu/Only+Ubuntu/How+to+Create+Passwordless+SSH+Private%2FPublic+Key+Pair+on+Ubuntu/b5t6e
<eugene_bondarenk> what I am doing wrong
<eugene_bondarenk> it simply ask password
<eugene_bondarenk> in the end
<alabd_> how to remove 127.0.0.1:8080 ip in it's memory
<country0129> I'm connected via my laptop/wireless, 2 netbooks using Ubuntu/wireless are connected to it.  The desktop, using Windoze ME was connected to it before I install Ubuntu.
<eugene_bondarenk> and passwordless part never happen
<Leonard> I am very new to Linux (trying to become MS Free) while trying to load an old laptop with a linux OS, i inadvertently deleted the screen that comes up 'press del to enter cmos' screen. How can I fix this?
<napsy> Hello. I have a bug where I can't move forward/backwardy when playing sounds(scrollbar is disabled in rhythmbox). Is there a fox for this?
<kraitos> i started downloading nexuiz on the terminal and i was trying to stop it and instead i ended up closing the terminal, how do i stop the download now?
<virtus> Yatsuko: hi :)
<Yatsuko> hi hi
<eugene_bondarenk> does anyone have experience setting passwordless ssh?
<Sylphid|netbook> msp3k, does sudo work for you?
<inivex> i've done it
<jerrcs> passwordless ssh? you mean using ssh keys?
<eugene_bondarenk> yeah
<llutz> eugene_bondarenk: the link you pasted describes it perfect
<roccity_> kraitos: you can try using wget in a terminal I think that has resume funtions
<SaperR> Yo³
<alabd_> before tunnel was used but now we dont want download via tunnel but it wants use it
<alabd_> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.ankara.edu.tr/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<SaperR> Hello
<esac> im using putty. does anybody know how to connect to a specific pseudo terminal on an openssh server ?
<country0129> It uses PPP from the router to the ISP, I think.
<jerrcs> I have an install cd and it seems to be corrupt. Is there anyway I can restart the install and just load installer components to continue the rest of the install from the internet?
<msp3k> Lemme find out...
<llutz> eugene_bondarenk: no PM please
<eugene_bondarenk> ok
<kraitos> roccity_, can you wall me through it?
<eugene_bondarenk> I type ssh eugene@ip  and still get asked for password
<llutz> eugene_bondarenk: you followed step 3?
<eugene_bondarenk> there are 2 steps 3 :)
<eugene_bondarenk> and yes
<eugene_bondarenk> I left passphrase empty
<llutz> eugene_bondarenk: pub key must be added to authorized-keys at eugene@remote-ip
<llutz> _keys
<kraitos> i started downloading nexuiz on the terminal and i was trying to stop it and instead i ended up closing the terminal, how do i stop the download now?
<eugene_bondarenk> yeah, I renamed it, copied to remote host and made sure it is 600
<ringo999> running 9.10 on macbook pro, indicator-applet running suspend or hibernate results in screensaver instead of s2ram/s2disk. Any idea? What config files do i have to look into?
<ckoning> hi there
<inivex> kraitos: the download probably stopped when you killed the terminal session
<biglinux> g
<roccity_> kraitos: what you can do is get the link for the download like http;//www.whatever, and in a terminal type wget <space> and that link
<eugene_bondarenk> I went through manuals that suggest changing permissions
<eugene_bondarenk> and those that involve looking in ssh config file
<eugene_bondarenk> everything seems fine
<kraitos> inivex, it won't let me download anything else
<inivex> i'm not sure what you mean?
<mustafa> hello anyone help me????
<eugene_bondarenk> is there any special command I need executed after copying pub to autorized_keys
<Vesayth> Hello all. I'm having trouble resolving hostnames on my home network when connecting to it via a VPN. My home server is running Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit and client is Windows Vista 32-bit. I can ping the hostnames just fine, but when I try to use "net view \\hostname" I get System error 5. Access is denied. One thing to note is that the windows PC connects to a domain rather than a workgroup. Anyone have any ideas?
<llutz> eugene_bondarenk: no
<inivex> eugene_bondarenk: you're copying pub from the client to the authorized of the host, right?
<kraitos> inivex, i'm on the software center and i'm trying to download unetbootin and it says waiting for other software manager to quit. can you help?
<eugene_bondarenk> yeah
<Vesayth> The VPN I'm using is OpenVPN
<eugene_bondarenk> pub gets generate on local compa
<eugene_bondarenk> comp
<eugene_bondarenk> and then transfered to authorized
<Warp4> Vesayth are you able to connect to the server locally (not over vpn)?
<eugene_bondarenk> to my server
<tehloki> Hi, uh, i just upgraded to 9.10 and on boot i get "gave up waiting for root"
<powertool08> eugene_bondarenk: You can try adding the switch '-v' or -'vv' -'vvv' to get more verbose output. It will tell you which step of the login is failing.
<Vesayth> Warp4: yes
<tehloki> then when i ls /dev /dev/sda1 isn't there
<eugene_bondarenk> oh, great idea
<Vesayth> warp4: and I can connect with IP address over the vpn
<eugene_bondarenk> one moment
<tehloki> what happened to my filesystem?
<Vesayth> warp4: just not with the hostnames
<kraitos> i'm on the software center and i'm trying to download unetbootin and it says waiting for other software manager to quit. can you help?
<RobLikesBrunch> How do I set a default output in alsamixer? Otherwise I have to use alsamixer -c to select my card to output to headphones.
<country0129> Tried reboot, Kraitos?  Start all over again?
<msp3k> Ah, nevermind, I figured it out.  The "admin" group and the "%admin" sudoers entry is generated by the user-setup udeb installer package.  Since I didn't create a user account, only a root account, the user-setup scripts were never run by the installer.
<guntbert> eugene_bondarenk: look into /etc/ssh/sshd_config if RSAAuthentcation is set to "yes"
<eugene_bondarenk> one moment, will do
<tehloki> has anybody else had this root filesystem disappearing issue on upgrading?
<eugene_bondarenk> by the way I generated dsa key
<eugene_bondarenk> is taht fine
<RobLikesBrunch> How do I set a default output in alsamixer? Otherwise I have to use alsamixer -c to select my card to output to headphones.
<biglinux> g
<inivex> kraitos: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install unetbootin"
<country0129> Is there a patient network guru that can help me set up my ADSL router, connected to my desktop via USB port?
<biglinux> oo
<biglinux> tt
<powertool08> guntbert: I have RSAAuthentication set to no and mine works, I have PubKeyAuthentication set to yes
<biglinux> t
<gnufreex_> guys, is there any other Archlinux suport chanell. there is no suport on #archlinux, just smalltalks
<powertool08> eugene_bondarenk: Yes, dsa is fine
<guntbert> powertool08: ok, I wasn't sure, I have both set to yes
<zsolt> hi there
<eugene_bondarenk> yeah, on both comps it is set to yes
<biglinux1> d
<eugene_bondarenk> ok, let me try to understand what -vvv is saying
<Zane2> i installed win7, the ubuntu. where is the grub file to edit the boot os names and defualt time
<triptec> I'd like a tool to grab cvs repos without hassle..?
<eugene_bondarenk> it's sort of hard :)
<biglinux> h
<inivex> kraitos: if you try to install unetbootin via the command line, it will either work, or throw an error that will be of more use
<guntbert> !root | msp3k
<ubottu> msp3k: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RobLikesBrunch> How do I set a default output in alsamixer? Otherwise I have to use alsamixer -c to select my card to output to headphones.
<tehloki> Zane2: search for menu.lst
<biglinux1> amor
<biglinux> te amo
<zsolt> my problem is that,when i call somebody with amsn,they hear my voice,me just for a second,than silence
<mphill_> zsolt: sounds like a firewall issue
<Zane2> whould it be grldr?
<zsolt> howewer I can see the line of the incoming voice.what would be wrong?
<SwedeMike> zsolt: does skype work for you? I had to fiddle with mute etc in pavucontrol to get voice in skype to work
<zsolt> with skype yes
<zsolt> i tried without firewall
<Travis-42> How do I delete all print jobs?
<llutz> Travis-42: lprm
<zsolt> maybe something is wrong with alsa
<country0129> Help me set up ADSL, connected through router by USB?
<inivex> zsolt: something wrong with alsa? UNPOSSIBLE!
<llutz> country0129: plug-in the modem, look at "dmesg" after it for messages about new devices. use pppoeconf after it to configure your access
<tehloki> why are quit/joins not hidden in this channel? it's really noisy.
<mizerydearia> Booting ubuntu, I see "* Stopping NTP server ntpd" and then failed, and then "* Starting NTP server ntpd" and it has been 4+ minutes at this point.  Is there a way to configure a shorter timeout and how can I diagnose why stopping failed?
<country0129> dmesg didn't work.  pppoeconfig wasn't recognized as a valid command.
<PFA> tehloki, you can hide them yourself in most IRC clients
<BlouBlou> tehbaut: because this funtion in from your irc-client, and not from ircd
<RobLikesBrunch> When I do alsactl store, I get this error: alsactl: get_control:249: Cannot read control '2,0,0,Mic Capture Volume,0': Invalid argument
<RobLikesBrunch> Ideas?
<blip-> hi,  I want 9.10 64-bit.... must I download the server edition or is there a 64-bit ubuntu for desktops ?
<llutz> !dontwork | country0129
<ubottu> country0129: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<alabd_> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.ankara.edu.tr/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<tehbaut> hey, how do I watch netflix vids on ubuntu?
<eugene_bondarenk> I really can't get enything in the output
<alabd_> before tunnel was used but now we dont want download via tunnel but it wants use it
<eugene_bondarenk> would you mind if I attach it somewhere for you
<guntbert> blip-: there is a 64bit Desktop
<llutz> !paste | eugene_bondarenk
<ubottu> eugene_bondarenk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<zsolt> it is a bit tricky with the sndcard
<mizerydearia> Aha.  Starting NTP server ntpd is hanging forever because....  there was no Internet connection.  Manually fixing it at another terminal, the system is still hanging and not booting fully.  How can I make the system continue booting without restarting?
<blip-> guntbert, it's not mentioned in the main page
<Travis-42> llutz:I can't figure out how to make it cancel all of the print jobs... I have a print queue of > 50 thanks to an adobe reader bug
<zsolt> pulse audi,jack,alsa,oss which option is the best
<zsolt> ?
<tehloki> okay so i'll try and state my problem more concisely: after upgrading to 9.10, on restart, /dev/sda1 (my root filesystem) is not visible. it doesn't show up in /dev and I can't boot into ubuntu at all. Is this a common problem and if so how did other people solve it?
<eugene_bondarenk> ok let me try :)
<llutz> Travis-42: "man lprm" "man lpq"
<eugene_bondarenk> sorry ahead for a long post with output
<legend2440> blip-: click on   Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows
<llutz> Travis-42: or try cups-frontend in browser "localhost:631" jobs
<inivex> tehloki, the computer boots into linux?
<guntbert> blip-: Alternative download options.... in the first part
<Travis-42> llutz: lprm seems to be operating ok, but it doesnt remove antyhing from the queue, the cups frontend requires me to click cancel and then "back" 50 times
<RobLikesBrunch> When I do alsactl store, I get this error: alsactl: get_control:249: Cannot read control '2,0,0,Mic Capture Volume,0': Invalid argument
<zsolt> i can see the line of the incoming voice,but without any sound
<eugene_bondarenk> ok, here it goes
<eugene_bondarenk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/323735/
<tehloki> inivex: no, after selecting linux in grub, it begins to load and then stops at "waiting for root" then says "gave up waiting for root" and dumps me into a minimal shell
<tehloki> in menu.lst root=/dev/sda1
<eugene_bondarenk> by the way a great way to paste text :)
<tehloki> which is where my filesystem should be, still
<Travis-42> llutz: ah I found the setting on the frontend, thanks
<aperson> My filesystem is messing up!  I've (twice today) have had programs close and running anything from the terminal will give and input/output error!
<aperson> this is not the hdd
<inivex> tehloki, try booting with a liveCD to make sure the fs is still there, and or where on the disk it is...
<RobLikesBrunch> When I do alsactl store, I get this error: alsactl: get_control:249: Cannot read control '2,0,0,Mic Capture Volume,0': Invalid argument
<zsolt> what is the audio sink means?oss with alsa?
<jimtuv> I have a quick question about Tracker
<vlad29> can somebody help me with an backup error?
<Amigadude> firefox doesn't like my start page... won't save it... is there a save prefs button somewhere I'm missing?
<tehloki> inivex: i'm downloading the livecd image now, i was just wondering if this was a common problem with a known solution
<tehloki> but i guess it isn't T_T
<tehloki> i don't look forward to getting my files and then starting over
<eugene_bondarenk> if you can understand that output, please give me at least a hint of what is wrong. because I don't even know in what direction to google now
<inivex> tehloki, i've never heard of an upgrade blowing away a file system
<biglinux> f
<tehloki>  well, i doubt it's been blown away but it can't find it
<inivex> tehloki, but when i upgraded to karmic, it broke my sound, and now i can't keep compiz running...
<biglinux1> cante aquela
<biglinux> espere
<jimtuv> Amigaudude you can find the place to set firefox homepage in edit>preferences
<Milligan> I have windows installed to a second harddrive, sdc . What would the adress to this disk be in grub to be able to chose it as boot medium ?
<biglinux>  123 4 5000
<geev> help i cant download new update check error on my link http://paste.ubuntu.com/323745/
<biglinux1> a ou b
<guntbert> biglinux: no testing here
<Zane2> menu.lst isnt there
<jimtuv> Does anyone know how to bring up Trackers preferences it's not in the system tray and is eating up to much processor time
<n8tuser> Milligan -> try sudo fdisk -l   to give you the list of mountable partitions
<Milligan> n8tuser, the disk only has one partition, and it's bootable.
<geev> help i cant download new update check error on my link http://paste.ubuntu.com/323745/
<PFA> i just installed Karmic on my dell inspiron 1501 laptop and it keeps freezing while the Caps Lock and Num Lock lights flash. does anyone know what this is?
<Lostinspace_46> geev Have you done as line 54 suggests??
<ringo999>  /quit
<zsolt> how can I fugere out what's wrong with the incoming calling?
<Amigadude> jimtuv: I've been doing that... then closed the the prefs... reopened it's still there but when I close firefox & restart it's back to default
<guntbert> geev: instead of repeating every few minutes, take your time to tell us your problem *here* - don't expect everyone to follow a link and read a pastebin
<boblesax31> R
<Lostinspace_46> geev Have you done as line 54 suggests??
<boblesax31> BONSOIR
<mizerydearia> Unbutu boot sequence is hanging at http://pastebin.com/d7231c052  - How can I skip this and continue boot sequence?
<francispereira> is there a way i can make calls using my modem connected to a phone line and use the pc  mic and speaker to talk and listen in ?
<mizerydearia> ctrl+c doesn't help
<mizerydearia> nor ctrl+z
<Amigadude> jimtuv: just changed it on the about:config page still the same...  reverts back to chrome://ubufox/content/startpage.html
<zsolt> I tried without firewall,the outgoing call is excellent,but the incoming calling disapears,I know that there is an incoming calling
<chowder> how do you change the icon for the menu? It normally has an Ubuntu logo but I've noticed that with Gnome on other distributions people seem to have different logos.
<geev> Lostinspace_46: here is the message http://paste.ubuntu.com/323752/ again
<jimtuv> did this just start happening? did you do an install of a addon ?
<tehbaut> so how do I watch netflix vids on ubuntu?
<Lostinspace_46> geev msg me
<Warp4> tehbaut i dont think you can
<tehbaut> arg
<Warp4> since netflix vids require ms silverlight
<eugene_bondarenk> I'll try to post this problem on forum then
<Laur_> Salut
<eugene_bondarenk> that's sad 'cause this thing is the last thing why I can't leave windows
<Laur_> hy
<eugene_bondarenk> 'cause working with SVN will become full of pain
<eugene_bondarenk> without passowrdless ssh
<draginx> How do I install a 32-bit package ona  64-bit machine?
<draginx> i forget the command, dpkg --force-architecture <file> ?
<Lostinspace_46> tehbaut, Netflix says you can't and actually I don't think you can on Mac either
<Laur_> i installed ubuntu with windows 7 and when i slect the ubuntu os he enter in cosole mode and i have this "sh:grub>" what should i type to enter in desktop mode? please help
<songer> hello people
<chowder> tehbaut: netflix uses Microsoft Silverlight on their site. So you can't until someone implements silverlight on Linux.
<AJH101> Hi there - I have installed Wubi and it ran fine for a week but now it will not boot!
<tehbaut> chowder: I thought there was a silverlight port on linux
<draginx> chowder, isnt there na open source version of silverlight?
<tehbaut> yeah, moon something?
<chowder> yes, its called Moonlight but its nowhere near being complete....
<tehbaut> hmmm
<Jamed> chowder, tehbaut: moonlight
<tehbaut> yep, hmmm, so has anyone actually attempted to run netflix with moonlight?
<chowder> Jamed: I kind of just typed that....
<Lostinspace_46> tehbaut, I take it you don't have X-Box..or blue-ray DVD?
<Jamed> chowder: i was typing when you said that :)
<tehbaut> Lostinspace_46: nope, just an HTPC I built
<chowder> tehbaut: google it up
<AJH101> Hi there - I have installed Wubi and it ran fine for a week but now it will not boot! The error message seems to indicate that something has unmounted?
<Laur_> command for grub to enter in desktop mode ?
<Lostinspace_46> tehbaut, I am in the same boat :(
<kermit> if i dont type for 40 seconds my screen gets really dim, how do i stop this?
<PFA> didn't there used to be a way to merge all the GNOME menu items into one menu under a single icon, a la the windows start menu, thereby saving tons of panel space?
<songer> I need your help I want to install ubuntu 9.10, I have 2 hard disk 1, 160 gb with windows and other of 40 gb , I want to install ubuntu in he 40 gb but I can't selet it
<arooni-mobile___> hi folks... where is my network icon on karmic?  i dont see a thing to pick wireless networks?  i tried starting up nm-applet but its not working
<spark_irv> arooni-mobile: is your wireless device enabled?
<arooni-mobile___> spark_irv, yes i'm talking to you over a wireless connection now
<spark_irv> arooni: "nm-applet --sm-disable" is the command that's presently running for my applet. do you see it in your process list?
<geev> Please help i get this error when i run update manager E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Lostinspace_46> songer, Do you mean that the HDD doesn't show up during install, or it'sthere and you just can't select it
<chowder> geev: did you use sudo?
<geev> chowder: yes i did
<Mylesmadness> Is there a way to put ubuntu shutdown menu in the main menu thing
<trism> PFA: on karmic you could add the main menu applet to the panel, which does that...there is also the gnome-main-menu package which uses the slab menu, although I couldn't get this working on karmic (but it works fine on jaunty, mostly because it doesn't seem to automatically add it to the add to panel menu)
<chea> so many great tips in this channel :)
<PFA> trism, what's the "slab menu"?
<PFA> i haven't used ubuntu in a few years -- just starting up again
<ryanCH> lol, there is music coming from my linux machine, but i don't see the program that could be playing this??
<hfsdo> is there anyone here who can help me reinstalling grub? (the way on the ubuntu wiki doesn't really work)
<rsk> ryanCH maybe firefox? some embedded video
<chea> ryanCH: try killing sound driver
<chea> :P
<ryanCH> ehe
<Lostinspace_46> geev You may have to take ownership of the file and 777 it...I have had to do that with some files
<treyjedi> Hey everyone, new to Ubuntu, have everything working except for my VPN.  We connect to a Fortigate 300 box.  I was wondering the best way to set this up would be?
<trism> PFA: it is kind of like the windows start menu, it has recently used applications and a search bar, along with normal menus
<geev> Lostinspace_46: how do i do that
<Lostinspace_46> geev msg me
<PFA> trism, thanks
<songer> just appears of hdd 160 but no of hdd, lostinspace_46
<songer> hdd 40
<tehloki> okay now i'm on a livecd and i can view my filesystem and also a new partition at /sda1 that didn't exist before, but i can't access my files because i don't have permissions
<tehloki> is there a way i can authenticate myself as.. myself?
<tehloki> from the liveCD?
<grawity> tehloki: Not really - the LiveCD is a completely separate OS.
<draginx> Anyone here have experience using amazon's mp3 downloader on 64 bit?
<Laur_> command to enter in desktop mode for grub ? i have sh:grub> what should i type... ?
<grawity> tehloki: Use 'sudo -s' to get root privileges
<cankoy> Laur_: used Wubi?
<Laur_> yah
<Laur_> i installed win7 after that installed ubuntu 9.10
<tehloki> bahaha i sudo chmod -R 777'd it
<tehloki> and that worked for some reason
<Laur_> whe i select ubuntu for OS to run... he take me in grub console..
<mizerydearia> I am running gnome desktop environment and disabled gnome's remote desktop (system -> preferences -> remote desktop) and installed tightvncserver, however, I am not sure how to configure it so I can connect.  Any ideas?
<tehloki> SHOULDN'T HAVE
<tehloki> but did
<Laur_> cankoy... next step is ? :D
<cankoy> Laur_: wubi is peculiar, it uses a different grub (grub4dos)
<cankoy> !wubi > Laur_
<ubottu> Laur_, please see my private message
<songer> lostinspace_46, if I install ubuntu  9.04 i can select between my to hdd
<songer> 2 hdd
<mizerydearia> How can I display list of files installed from a package?
<Lostinspace_46> songer, Hmm you should with 9.10 but try 9.04..did you check sum your d/l and the burned CD?
<songer> but If i install 9.10 I can install it just in my hdd of 160
<guntbert> mizerydearia: dpkg -L <package>
<mmlj4> can I change my apt sources to ubuntu and convert a debian box? or am I inviting a spectacular FAIL?
<mizerydearia> guntbert, thanks
<guntbert> mizerydearia: you're welcome :-)
<fokuslee> hi i got some time to kill can anyone suggest some good karmic koala guides? like easy reading and learn some stuff, pretty new to linux
<Lostinspace_46> songer, You could, but using 2 HHH's is better
<ScarEye_> hello everyone, does anyone know if pssh for ubuntu is broken?
<fokuslee> also is there real performance gain by compiling a custom kernel?
<sebsebseb> fokuslee: Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<fokuslee> sebsebseb, hey thanks for the book looks perfect
<ScarEye_> or does anyone know of a good parallel ssh/scp program that works with ubuntu?
<mizerydearia> How can I determine if a vnc server/daemon that's running on a system is tightvnc and not another implementation?
<sebsebseb> fokuslee: np
<Scarra3> Afternoon
<sebsebseb> !new |  fokuslee
<ubottu> fokuslee: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<songer> lostinspace_46, ok. already have install it ubuntu 9.04 in hdd of 40 gb and windows in hdd of 160, but i wabt toinstall ubuntu 9.10 but I can't install it in my hdd of 40 just I can in my hdd of 160 becose just showme my hdd of 160,
<Scarra3> Im having trouble on deciding what Linux distro I should go with
<sebsebseb> songer: use 9.04 then  whilst waiting for 10.04
<mcurran> Scarra3 - Linux Mint 8 Helena (definately)
<savetheWorld> Hey - has anyone heard where at dell.com you go to order the Ubuntu based version of the Inspiron Zino HD Desktop? ( Special right now at $229.) i want to order the ubuntu model -before- the price goes up!
<Lostinspace_46> songer, try running g-parted and see if it sees both HHH's
<Jamed> Scarra3: just try some
<Scarra3> Ow Linux Mint 8 is finally released
<mcurran> RC1
<XQbit> Hello people, my friend has a problem with his WiFi, he has a HP DV2000 and the WiFi just doesn't work, it's LED shows yellow instead of blue which is the usual color when the WiFi is working.
<Scarra3> Well Ive tried Ubuntu, Mint, Fedora, Debian, Slackware and FreeBSD
<savetheWorld> Your "friend" eh? OK we try to help. (wink ink)
<sebsebseb> Scarra3: try Mandriva 2010
<mcurran> backtrack is fun
<Scarra3> I hurd Mandriva was really filled with useless stuff
<sebsebseb> mcurran: that's a security and such CD, not a desktop OS
<sebsebseb> Scarra3: no it's not
<mcurran> openSuse looks O.K. but I never really used it uch
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mcurran> can be
<Lostinspace_46> XQbit, Did he make sure his card is turned on?
<mcurran> Just run ubiquity
<songer> how can i run  g-parted
<XQbit> Err, it is just on when starting, we have no idea how to additionally turn it on
<ScarEye_> can ou guys see me ?  My text?
<Lostinspace_46> songer, You should be able to just type g-parted in the terminal
<guntbert> ScarEye_: yes
<Jamed> songer: alt+f2 -> gparted <enter> if it is installed
<ScarEye_> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> ScarEye_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Lostinspace_46> Jamed, Thanks I forgot about that..lol
<iceroot_> Jamed: gksudo gparted
<Jamed> iceroot_: right, i forgot
<Lostinspace_46> Well, at least I'm not the only one..lol
<songer> if I type in terminal g- parted it says command not found
<iceroot_> songer: sudo apt-get install gparted && gksudo gparted
<Jamed> songer: not g- parted just gparted
<cwillu_at_work> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Lostinspace_46> songerThats correct..my bad on the hyphen
<benc2> I'm trying to run an erlang app with init.d script and someone told me I need to set the HOME enviorement varaible to make it work
<benc2> what does it means?
<didi> Does someone know how to drop the icon of empathy from the notification area?
<iceroot_> benc2: what is output of echo $HOME
<infidel2> is there a way to split a screen in half in gnome, to fake dual-monitors on a laptop?
<mcurran> infidel2 - Do you have a key for it?
<benc2> iceroot_: iniside or outside of the init.d script?
<benc2> iceroot_: because my script runs fine in the shell but not in the init.d script
<lianimator> Hi, I compiled rhythmbox from source (with the fix to notify bug)  but I don't have the notify anymore.
<iceroot_> benc2: and what is the error of the script?
<infidel2> mcurran ?
<benc2> iceroot_: I see examples like 'export HOME=/root' in other scripts and I don't understand what that means
<mcurran> what's a command to compile an app from source
<mcurran> make, make install, etc..
<zaida> .it
<lianimator> mcurran: ./configure
<benc2> iceroot_: I've tried using upstart job and I don't get any error
<benc2> iceroot_: when I check the status I get working/stopped
<mcurran> can you go any simpler than that though
<guntbert> benc2: I wouldn't assume there is $HOME even set in an init script
<iceroot_> benc2: export HOME=~/
<Jamed> mcurran: generally you should read INSTALL or README or something like that
<benc2> iceroot_: can you explaine what it does?
<Jamed> mcurran: its not always make make install ...
<songer> lostintime_46, but why  when I intall ubuntu 9.04 I can see my 2 hdd and select In which one i want to install my ubuntu, and when i install ubuntu 9.10 just I can install in 1 hdd because the other one it dosn't show me
<iceroot_> benc2: its exporting the var HOME with the path of the current home
<epinky> benc2: open a terminal and type "echo $HOME" then figure out to fit your needs
<benc2> guntbert: do I need to set it?
<mcurran> yes, but is there a way to do it like CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 fakeroot debian/rules ...  etc.
<iceroot_> benc2: ~/ is the command /alias for the home-directory of the current user
<benc2>  iceroot_: thanks, I'll try that
<iceroot_> benc2: if you type cd ~/ in the shell you will go into your home-directory
<benc2> epinky: thanks
<benc2> iceroot_: aren't the init.d/upstart scripts run as root or sometime a user without home?
<veedeejay> italiani?
<mcurran> So ubuntu supports wimax now?
<epinky> !it | veedeejay
<ubottu> veedeejay: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<guntbert> benc2: please follow the other's suggestions - they are much more clear
<iceroot_> benc2: hm, normally as root
<veedeejay> ok grazie
<mcurran> I was wondering if there was a way to just compile and install from source, when there is no make or configure files
<iceroot_> mcurran: depeding on the source of course
<iceroot_> mcurran: look at readme or install
<gabriel_> you could use the install command
<benc2> guntbert which one is clear?
<mcurran> So you can't just compile source like you can the linux kernel then...
<epinky> mcurran: you can use "gcc" and "install" commands
<iceroot_> mcurran: again, look at the readme
<guntbert> benc2: sorry, I never fiddled much with init scripts  - so that was only a sideline remark from me (about $HOME)
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, how can I stop pam_motd in libpam-modules from changing my /etc/motd?
<mcurran> iceroot, I'm talking hypothetically, that's why i'm not interested in the developers notes, install file, etc.  I was thinking maybe just using build-essential.
<lukasz_> zxc
<iceroot_> mcurran: depending on the source
<benc2> guntbert: I still don't understand what you mean
<iceroot_> mcurran: some needs to be configured
<iceroot_> mcurran: some can run with gcc and so on
<mcurran> thanks guys, this install package looks pretty useful.
<guntbert> benc2: please don't bother - I'm a bit too tired to have a longer line of thinking - sorry to distract you
<benc2> iceroot_: I think your suggestion works. When I type 'env - erl' gives an error but 'env - HOME="/home/user" erl' works
<benc2>  iceroot_: I still need to understand what 'env -' does and why do I need this HOME variable.
<benc2>  iceroot_: thanks
<x_or> I'm trying to burn an ISO to a SD card.  I cannot figure out the command line command to use.  I am trying to install from a linux version (Xandros on EEE) which I don't think has graphical burning utilities.  Can anyone suggest what I should do?  I have dd and cdrecord...
<iceroot_> benc2: man env
<cbeske> dd if=youriso of=sdmountpoint ?
<x_or> cbeske:  Is that all I need to do?
<x_or> cbeske:  I don't need to do anything to make it "bottable?"
<x_or> s/bottable/bootable/
<cbeske> x_or: assuming the sd card is mounted yeah, probably
<cbeske> x_or: is the iso bootable?
<x_or> cbeske: It should be mounted before running the command?
<cbeske> x_or: not sure if it absolutly needs to be, but that's what I would do
<Kentoro> hello
<Kentoro> can someone help me
<cbeske> x_or: *thinks* actually it will probably work w/o mounting the sd card
<Kentoro> i need a room for help with being new to ubuntu
<Zane2> after i logout in ubuntu, its it possable to auto login like it was in 9.04
<sampo> hello
<Kentoro> i was trying to install flash palyer and it screwed up
<erUSUL> cbeske: x_or not the mount point you have to dd to the device itself... but i do not think that would make it bootable
<Kentoro> im really frustrated by this whole thing and im thinking of going back to windows, what do you guys think
<cbeske> x_or: so something like dd if=/home/your.iso of=/dev/sdcard, yeah erUSUL you're right
<sampo> I am trying to install Matlab 2009a in ubuntu 9.10 but get.."/home/sampo/Desktop/Matlab/update/install/main.sh: 582: /home/sampo/Desktop/Matlab/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: Permission denied
<sampo> root@sampo-laptop:/home/sampo/Desktop/Matlab#
<sampo> "
<Zane2> i have a need for it, im running xbmc with no keyboard, and somtimes it crashes. but not to the point where i cant log out,
<sampo> any advice???
<Zane2> so it just automatilly logs me back in
<mael> how do i get my ubuntu 8.04 color depth for X
<Kentoro> looking for an expert, pst
<x_or> cbeske:  Thanks, trying it now.
<sampo> what to do???
<Will123456> Kentoro
<Will123456> what's your question?
<Kentoro> i was trying to isnstall flash player and it kept saying the download was bad
<sampo> any one there?
<Kentoro> I couldnt uninstall
<alphonse85> :)
<erUSUL> mael: xdpyinfo | grep planes | tail -1
<Will123456> Sampo: are you running in root?
<sampo> yes
<broken-iPod> Can somebody please help me?  I'm very frustrated at this point.
<Zane2> is there a chan just for karmic?
<Kentoro> all of the posts on the net was ubuntu garble
<Kentoro> i dont understand the terminal
<Kentoro> lol
<Kentoro> or how to do anything
<erUSUL> Zane2: this one
<Will123456> Kentoro: give us a minute
<Kentoro> i just want to use youtube
<Kentoro> lol
<Kentoro> kk
<FloodBot1> Kentoro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cbeske> x_or: use dmesg to find the real device for your sd card... after you insert the card "dmesg | tail" should show you the /dev/sd[a,b,c,...] location
<sampo> /home/sampo/Desktop/Matlab/update/install/main.sh: 582: /home/sampo/Desktop/Matlab/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: Permission denied
<broken-iPod> Why is it do difficult to install Flash?  I've tried multiple methods and none of them work.
<sampo> I did..../install* -t
<Will123456> sampo: sorry, i can't help as i don't know anything about matlab.
<coachz> broken-iPod,  what are you trying to do ?
<sampo> and got.../home/sampo/Desktop/Matlab/update/install/main.sh: 582: /home/sampo/Desktop/Matlab/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: Permission denied
<sampo> ok
<Will123456> Kentoro: how are you installing flash player?
<Kentoro> adobe website
<erUSUL> broken-iPod: "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" allways worked for me
<Kentoro> .deb for ubuntu
<Will123456> Kentoro: have you tried using the package manager?
<Kentoro> i have but i dont understand it much
<Kentoro> the software center?
<broken-iPod> erUSUL: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Will123456> Kentoro: yeah, that's one way to do it
<Kentoro> alright
<cbeske> sampo: what are the permissions on the xsetup file?
<Kentoro> can you tell me a plugin to get that will let me play flash
<Will123456> Kentoro: if it's not on there, try synaptic
<Kentoro> thats another thing they said try
<erUSUL> !info flashplugin-nonfree | broken-iPod
<Kentoro> I dont know what the f synaptic is
<Will123456> Kentoro: you should look for what broken-IPod and erUSUL are talking about, they have the same problem
<ubottu> broken-iPod: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.32.18ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Will123456> Kentoro: synaptic is a GUI package manager for ubuntu. think of it like a slightly more powerful software centre, if you will
<erUSUL> broken-iPod: maybe you do not have multiverse enabled ? Go to System>Admin>Software sources
<Kentoro> ok will
<Kentoro> where do i get that at
<erUSUL> broken-iPod: in the first tab tick the multiverse repo
<Will123456> Kentoro: follow erUSUL's advice too- you might need to enable the multiverse
<broken-iPod> Why is it such a difficult task?  Why can't I just go to Adobe's website and download it, then the installer actually works?  Or why can't Firefox do it on its own?
<wrapster> weird things happening on ubuntu9.04
<Kentoro> mine is multiverse set
<Billiard> broken-iPod: the package manager is extremely easy much easier than going to adobes website, you can install flash player with one command
<Will123456> Billiard is right, a centralised list is much better than having to manually locate all your software
<wrapster> im unable to hear any audio from any of the youtube videos..
<wrapster> but system >sound > test sound
<wrapster> Im able to hear the beep....
<erUSUL> broken-iPod: legal issues; copyright; software patents and all that s**t makes this things complicated in a free as in freedom world
<wrapster> what is this?
<Kentoro>  in the synaptic manager
<guntbert> !enter | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kentoro> which package do i look fore to get flash player
<Will123456> Kentoro: look for flashplugin-nonfree
<Billiard> wrapster: install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<coachz> is the correct flash player to install for my 9.10  " .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+"
<Billiard> wrapster: can you hear other sounds?
<Will123456> Jesus who is telling all these people to go to the adobe website
<erUSUL> broken-iPod: you pay nothing for the OS you have to jump some hoops; the package to read comercial DVD can not even bee in multiverse it has to be in its own repo outside the USA
<Will123456> coachz: look for flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic
<coachz> in the software center ?
<Billiard> Will123456: its what you have to do in windows, its what people are used to
<erUSUL> broken-iPod: which is BTW the country that makes this things so sh**ty
<cyphase> does anyone know of a good svg viewer, particularly for larger svg files?
<Kentoro> the adobe site screws everything up
<Kentoro> even the package installer
<Kentoro> gets bugged
<Kentoro> but i think I may have it now
<wrapster> Billiard: yeah actually I can but its very werid..I use skype a lot just yday i was able to hear everything clearly. but when ever there is a sound made all i can hear are some screeching noise from my headphones.
<erUSUL> broken-iPod: understand now ?
<Will123456> coachz: if you can find it in the software centre then go for it- if not, go for synaptic. or the command line packager
<broken-iPod> Apparently I had to update something.
<coachz> oh, ok, thanks
<wrapster> Billiard: yeah i've installed
<erUSUL> broken-iPod: go ahead
<Will123456> Kentoro: let us know if it works for you :)
<broken-iPod> Now it works in Ubuntu Software Center
<broken-iPod> But it didn't before, which makes no sense.
<Will123456> Billiard: the BBC recently did a review of karmic and lambasted it for "not including flash by default"... right...
<broken-iPod> Oh well, I got it.  Bye.
<sebsebseb> Will123456: centre yep that's the correct spelling :)
<wrapster> I've just killed pulseaudio also hoping that it will fix the issue but no.... any idea how i can trouble shoot it.
<erUSUL> broken-iPod: after enabling multiverse install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package that package instals flash java mp3 support and a bunch of other video codecs and stuff
<erUSUL> broken-iPod: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Will123456> sebsebseb: are there any british linux distros? maybe a ubuntu spin with perfect british english. it could be called What Ho
<cbeske> will123456: crunchbang
<Will123456> cbeske: really? i've been needing an excuse to try it
<cbeske> will: i love it, been running it for about a half a year now
<lukasz_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sebsebseb> Will123456: in a way since where the Canonical head quarters are located they should be naming everything in British English, but that's not how it works,  unfortunatly  American English the default for loads of computer stuff
<Kentoro> the synaptic worked
<Will123456> Kentoro: excellent :)
<Kentoro> they need to but in a patch for that
<Kentoro> telling people not to use website
<Kentoro> specially not noobs
<Kentoro> like me
<eddym> hey why does my mic volum keep switching to low when i close it any1 knows the fix
<Will123456> Kentoro: in ubuntu's defense, they didn't tell you to use the website either :P you just assumed
<Kentoro> thanks for the help
<elops> Still having the same problem trying to swith to a terminal and back from X.  I enabled a framebuffer through grub to rid the fb0 error not found.  I'm using the "nv" driver and all seems to go well in the log.
<Kentoro> im sure ill be back in here
<Will123456> cool, definitely
<elops> im on ubuntu 9.10
<Will123456> come in whenever you want :)
<Kentoro> thanks again will and everyone
<wrapster> killed pulseaudio again and fiddled around with alsamixer and its working now.. But this seem to be the story every day...
<Will123456> Kentoro: enjoy youtube!
<coachz> is there anything i need to do to make my fonts looks smoother ?
<wrapster> anyway i can fix it completely.. at least do anyone of you have some sort of an idea as to how i can troubleshoot it...
<Will123456> coachz: by smoother, do you mean crisper? like how windows's is?
<coachz> well, i'm using an app called treepad lite and the fonts look jagged
<Will123456> ah
<marks> /
<branstrom> Can reinstalling grub cause me to not be able to boot the generic kernel?
<elops> anyone?
<branstrom> I can only boot the realtime kernel now.
<branstrom> It's a fresh install.
<mizerydearia> When I restart an ubuntu system, the gui looks wrong.  http://tasteofthaiinc.com/js.avi  How can I resolve this?    Has anyone else experienced this issue?  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8300 (rev a2) -- Installed are nvidia-glx-96-dev, nvidia-glx-180-dev, nvidia-glx-173-dev, nvidia-glx-71-dev, nvidia-settings, nvidia-180-kernel-source, nvidia-71-kernel-source, nvidia-96-kernel-source, nvidia-1
<mizerydearia> 73-kernel-source, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-common, nvidia-*-modaliases, nvidia-glx-*, xserver-xorg-video-nv, nvidia-glx-*
<atanok> oh hey, grub problems
<faryshta> Someone knows how it this bug going? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/467431
<branstrom> atanok: yup
<wrapster> mysteriously pulseaudio is re-enabled.
<atanok> faryshta, check the BIOS, see if there's anything disabling 64bit mode
<atanok> I'm having a bit of trouble with grub2
<branstrom> I also get "waiting for soundsystem" dialog when trying to get into the sound system dialog
<wrapster> I dont know how its happening... how important is the pulseaudio pkg.. its causing terrible headaches to me.. Can i remove it ? and yet expect audio to work?
<faryshta> atanok, I am using 64 bits mode right now.
<kultrva> i just downloaded and installed 'castle combat' without any problems, but now it's not showing up in my games list and i can't find it anywhere. any ideas?
<atanok> can't chainload a Windows partition on a different HDD
<guntbert> kultrva: how did you install it?
<atanok> faryshta, can you boot a 32 bit disc normally?
<branstrom> I think I'll start a thread on the forums instead.
<faryshta> kultrva, did you update the game?
<faryshta> atanok, yes.
<kultrva> via packages.ubuntu.com.  got the .deb file
<faryshta> kultrva, so you had it installed and updated?
<kultrva> installed, yes. not sure about updated. is that done through the terminal?
<atanok> faryshta, I'd try disabling one of the cores, if there is such an option in the BIOS
<faryshta> atanok, is a kernel bug I just want to know how is that bug going.
<faryshta> kultrva, then, when you started noticing your saves gone?
<atanok> oki
<Will123456> (do you guys know when crunchbang will be updated to the ubuntu 9.10 base?)
<kultrva> i haven't managed to play it. it says it's installed in the terminal  but isn't showing up in the software center
<atanok> back to my problem, grub2 boots a Windows XP partition just fine in hd0, but a partition on hd1 fails
<trism> kultrva: dpkg -L package_name will list all the files installed with the package, grep for what is in /usr/bin
<bruno123> hey can u put vmware images on vbox?
<Billiard> kultrva: the software center is dumb, use the package manager
<faryshta> Will123456, never!
<benji_> Hi, I have a 12G RAM computer, is there a 32bits kernel available somewhere?
<xandermann> :bruno123 I think it can.
<bruno123> kultrva more correctly, the software centre is for dummies
<atanok> it boots the Fedora 11 installed on hd1 fine, too
<faryshta> kultrva, can you start it on terminal?
<user_> Hello
<Web> alguem ai tem notebook da intelbras
<Billiard> benji_: ubuntu.com ?
<inivex> kultrva, try "ls /usr/games"
<Flannel> !br | Web
<faryshta> atanok, Fedora 11 is the problem. It changed the grub, currently if you have one you can have the other (Ubuntu or Fedora).
<ubottu> Web: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<atanok> I tried fiddling with the options in grub during startup, to no avail
<kultrva> sorry, i'm new. how do you run a program directly from the terminal?
<xandermann> :bruno123 You can read the Manual-PDF too.
<benji_> Billiard, no bigmem install there
<xandermann> bye
<faryshta> kultrva, type the program name.
<cbeske> will: soon i hope!!
<inivex> kultrva: just typed the program name
<faryshta> What is the game? kultrva.
<i_is_broke> benji_, for something like that you will have to run the 64 bit
<Billiard> benji_: dont you want a 64 bit disc with 12GB of ram ?
<inivex> (assuming the program is in a directory that is part of your $PATH)
<atanok> wait, stupid mistake on my side- I meant OpenSUSE 11
<atanok> don't know where I got Fedora from
<atanok> stupid brain
<c3l> whats the "minimize all/show desktop" command? (like win+d in windows)
<kultrva> yes, i can run it from the terminal
<coachz> see ho grainy my fonts are  http://img7.imageshack.us/i/screenshotbb.png/
<faryshta> atanok, ohh, then I don't know, maybe is the same problem.
<kultrva> it's 'castle-combat'
<benji_> i_is_broke, Billiard, I have a 32bit proc so I need a bigmem kernel
<atanok> I'll try reinstalling grub2
<anythingj> I just plugged in a USB device... how do I tell what Filesystem the USB device is using?
<coachz> how can i make the font not so grainy
<faryshta> kultrva, so you can create a file on the desktop just meant to run the game when double-click it.
<atanok> If that fails, I'm back to grub 0.97
<cbeske> Will123456: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/5216/crunchbang-910-release/ -- looks like they don't have a date yet
<c3l> coachz, install some fonts
<coachz> where can i get some
<elops> Still having the same problem trying to swith to a terminal and back from X.  I enabled a framebuffer through grub to rid the fb0 error not found.  I'm using the "nv" driver and all seems to go well in the log.
<Will123456> faryshta: re: crunchbang/9.10 - why never? :O
<coachz> synaptic ?
<c3l> coachz, but that should be standard in ubuntu? what OS are u rinning+?
<anythingj> How do I tell what filesystem a USB is using?
<elops> im on ubuntu 9.10
<Will123456> cbeske: thanks :)
<coachz> 9.1 fresh install today
<faryshta> atanok, I actually think it is the grub. Ubuntu is behind in that subject.
<Billiard> benji_: are you talking about PAE  ?  im not familiar with "bigmem"
<c3l> coachz, do you have this problem in all programs?
<benji_> Billiard, what is PAE?
<forro> i need help
<coachz> no just this one
<atanok> the problem is remapping the hdd
<kultrva> i can run the game from the desktop icon and through the terminal. is there no way to get it into the list of games?
<forro> newer on linux
<c3l> coachz, what program is it?
<i_is_broke> benji_, might try debian instead.
<coachz> treepad lite
<Billiard> benji_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<inivex> kultrva, System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<faryshta> Will123456, if they don't have it now that 9.10 has been released probably will never have it. Once released they only make security updates. But that don't mean you can't install it.
<benji_> Billiard, I think so
<atanok> somehow, grub2 doesn't handle that well, and then Windows fails to load
<dethaddr> can any one help me set up twonkymediaserver??
<soro> hi all, i've question about 'sed'. when i pipe a command to sed it looses color info.
<benji_> i_is_broke, .(
<soro> example: ls -l 2>&1 | sed "s'^'TEST: '"
<soro> i want to prepend a string to yhe output of ls, but also preserve the colored output of ls. how can i do it?
<anythingj> How can I tell if my USB device has a FAT format on it?
<inivex> kultrva, you can manually add a button in the games section
<coachz> this one:  http://www.treepad.com/download/#tplitelx
<atanok> missing or corrupted hal.dll error
<atanok> I've ruled out hal.dll being problematic
<Flannel> benji_: PAE is a way you can access more than 4GB of memory with a 32bit processor (not at the sametime, and assuming your hardware supports it)
<faryshta> Wait Will123456 crunchbang is a distro or a  program?
<Will123456> faryshta: crunchbang is a linux distro based on ubuntu
<dethaddr> how do i gain root?
<benji_> Flannel, Is there any ubuntu that does that?
<Flannel> dethaddr: Use sudo to run whatever you need
<cbeske> faryshta: http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<Flannel> benji_: Yes, there's a PAE kernel
<Billiard> benji_: my ubuntu server has a pae kernel right now, so ubuntu has it
<kultrva> thanks guys, got it working
<down_under> anythingj check "fdisk -l" locate the disk then cfdisk /dev/(disk)
<dethaddr> duuuhhhh... i knew that.
<benji_> Billiard, Flannel OK!! what the name of the PAE packages?
<XQbit> Hey guys, the dv2000 guy back
<faryshta> Thanks for the info Will123456  and cbeske.
<sameold> hi all
<XQbit> attempted installing the wicd instead of the regular wifi control panel
<rob0917> If you own a windows operating system disc,does that give you the right to use proprietary software such as windows media,mp3 ,quicktime etc...
<KnifeySpooney> I'm having problems installing Aurora GTK engine on Ubuntu 9.10. I installed it from Gnome-look and built it using checkinstall as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778611 . However, when I try to use Elementary Aurora theme (uses Aurora engine), only my window border is changed, but no other parts of the theme are changed (such as controls). What's up with that?
<XQbit> stuff stilll ain't working
<coachz> c3l,  any ideas on my font issue ?  it's just Treepad Lite
<anythingj> down_under: All I see is 3 of the partitions (I didn't know USB had partitions) that are Unkown and 1 that is "Novell Netware 386" which I've never even heard of
<Flannel> benji_: linux-generic-pae
<faryshta> Will123456, they seem to release crunchbang 2 months after Ubuntu.
<rob0917> on ubuntu
<Billiard> benji_: linux-image-generic-pae  ?
<atanok> faryshta, reinstalled grub2 and ran update-grub2; I'll again reboot now
<Will123456> faryshta: yeah... looks like i'll just have to install openbox on fedora and pretend it's crunchbang/ubuntu
<sameold> I have jaunty now and I wanna upgrade to karmic.. but I'm worried about any problems.. will I have any problem related to memory ? or performance ?
<benji_> Billiard, what about linux-generic-pae ?
<cbeske> haha awesome.
<Billiard> benji_: that will probably work too
<Flannel> Will123456: You should ask about crunchbang in #crunchbang, they'll know more.
<cbeske> Will123456: yum install apt-get install what's the diff
<Will123456> Billiard: if you're running an awesome i7/AM3 12 gig system you really should go with 64 bit
<faryshta> Will123456, just out of curiosity. Why don't you install openbox in Ubuntu?
<XQbit> any ideas guys? how do I get the wifi working? DV2000 laptop (HP), fresh install of 9.10, the WiFi doesn't work
<Will123456> linux 64 bit isn't like windows 64 bit
<benji_> Billiard, g r e a t
<benji_> thanks
<Will123456> there's no stability issues, or at least, hardly any
<bruno123> http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/19/guide-install-google-chrome-os/
<Billiard> Will123456: its not me its benji_
<benji_>  ,.-)
<c3l> coachz, did you install treepad through ubuntus package manager?
<faryshta> atanok, the problem I think is that the Ubuntu can't handle grub2.
<Will123456> Billiard: just realised that, sorry :P
<sameold> I have jaunty now and I wanna upgrade to karmic.. but I'm worried about any problems.. will I have any problem related to memory ? or performance ?
<Will123456> benji- just install ubuntu 64bit
<coachz> no, it just runs and has no installer
<bruno123> <sameold> i have heard of horror stories
<benji_> cbeske, and why?
<Billiard> Will123456: he doesnt have a 64bit cpu
<kultrva1> another issue, my machine is dual-booting between Ubuntu 9.10 and Windows 7. Sound in ubuntu is fine, but there is no sound in windows. i know it's not the speakers or sound card because ubuntu is doing fine with it. any ideas?
<sameold> <bruno123>: like wht ?
<Will123456> Billiard: seriously? is he running some ancient server?
<benji_> actually I have :-
<down_under> anythingj  you know how much space you have on the usb? so you should be able to recognize the disk
<faryshta> Someone knows how is this bug going? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/467431
<Will123456> kultrva1: do you have a dedicated sound card?
<cbeske> benji: why?
<Will123456> benji- ancient servers are cool :P
<kultrva1> i'm using an SB Audigy
<Billiard> Will123456: idk he has 12GB of ram, cant be too ancient
<alphonse85> :-D
<Will123456> Billiard: that's what i'm thinking
<Will123456> infact why would they make a 32 bit processor with 12 gigs of RAM?
<mauri> which are the differente between karmic and lucid
<Will123456> Benji: what processor architecture are you running?
<Billiard> mauri: right now probably not much
<cyphase> Does anyone know of a good SVG viewer, particularly for larger SVG files?
<Will123456> kultrva1: presumably you've got installed the windows drivers for your sound card?
<sameold> bruno123: what kind of horroe stories ?
<coachz> can anyone dl this, open it and run it and tell my why the fonts are all kerflukey ?  it's my fav note taking app. there's no install, it just runs   http://www.treepad.net/download/tplitelx_complete.tar.gz
<Billiard> cyphase: firefox?
<benji_> Will123456, I have an i7
<Will123456> kultrva1: try plugging your speakers into your motherboards integrated sound (if it has some)
<MidoCrash> hey guys
<maggio107> Need some help i can't install flash on ubuntu 9.10
<Guest42976> Anyone here with a toshiba G450 mobile modem and NOT having problems?
<Billiard> benji_: i7 is 64bit
<benji_> Will123456, desktop computer 64bits
<Will123456> benji- an i7 is a 64 bit processor
<down_under> anythingj if i plug my 40gb drive i see something like this, hope this helps you: Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<mauri> Billiard: so it is with no sense install it now
<MidoCrash> wasssup
<MidoCrash> i am hacking now
<cyphase> Billiard: "particularly for larger SVG files" :)
<Will123456> benji- you should install a 64 bit OS then
<kultrva1> Will123456: yes, i have the windows drivers. it worked fine until installed ubuntu
<SquarePi> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0AAFAD78
<faryshta> Will123456 are you having this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/467431
<SquarePi> keyserver is not working
<Billiard> mauri: i wouldnt
<benji_> Will123456, could you try to explain me why I should take the 64b kernel?
<Will123456> benji- running a 32 bit OS on a 12 gig i7 is like driving your ferrari down the road then biking it the rest of the way :p
<cbeske> lol @ will
<rob0917> does owning a windows disc give you the right to use proprietary software on ubuntu in the u.s.
<maggio107> does anybody know how to install flash on 9.10
<faryshta> benji_, just in case you have more than 2 gb of ram+graphic card memory.
<Will123456> benji- 64 bits can take advantage of more memory, it's also better at counting in general (it can count much higher!) - this isn't just for RAM, it's for normal things too, like encryption
<cyphase> rob0917: what proprietary software?
<Billiard> rob0917: you need a windows licence key to legally use windows
<rob0917> mp3 windows media ,quicktime
<Will123456> benji_: 64 bit linux has been benchmarked and is generally as fast as if not faster than 32 bit linux- don't be scared off by stories of 64 bit windows
<faryshta> maggio107, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<code> hi having dependency probs while trying to install pidgin. http://pastebin.com/f17d9931c
<Will123456> linux is much much better at this kind of stuff
<Will123456> linux has been 64-bit capable and stable for ages due to it's use in the server market
<benji_> Will123456, I dont use encryption
<cyphase> rob0917: i doubt it..
<benji_> Will123456, I dont even play games on it
<code> running jaunty, x86.
<Will123456> benji_: you do whenever you download a package :P
<Billiard> Will123456: i havent had any problems with windows 64bit either
<Will123456> Billiard: nor me, it's pretty stable now
<rob0917> cyphase: thanks
<faryshta> Will123456, did you check the launchpad I send you?
<Will123456> faryshta: i must have missed it, could you resent?
<Will123456> benji_: if you use 32 bit linux, you'll either only be able to use approx. 3 gigs of RAM (allowing for GPU address space + BIOS), or you'll have to do some pointless fiddling about to enable more. just go with 64 bit, it's honestly just the better option :P
<Billiard> benji_: overall i think linux 64bit is faster, and PAE is like a hack to use more than 4 GB, one program cant use more than 3.watever GB with PAE
<SquarePi> how to use a .emerald theme file?
<cyphase> rob0917: (lawyer disclaimer here).. i don't think you need to worry.. people aren't being raided for installing codecs on their linux box
<Will123456> benji's right
<dethaddr> where can i find Unicode (UTF-8) character coding
<bruno123> <sameold> black screens or flicker
<duffydack> Anyone having problems with a Toshiba G450 mobile usb device not recognising as mobile and instead as a pendrive (which is also is)
<Will123456> er
<Will123456> Billiard is right*
<Will123456> (why do i keep confusing billiard and benji)
<benji_> Will123456, I think some feature are not really stable on 64bits systems like flash plugins
<faryshta> Will123456, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/467431
<rob0917> cyphase: that sounds good ,thanks again
<cyphase> rob0917: your welcome
<Will123456> benji_: i had to do a bit of fiddling to get flash 64 bit running on my fedora 64 bit system, but really not much. it was just click click, download, install
<Will123456> benji_: putting a 32 bit OS on your 12 gigs of RAM would be literally a crime against awesome rigs :P
<zsolt_> hi there,anybody knows how to install all sound servers?I got alsa only
<KnifeySpooney> I'm having problems installing Aurora GTK engine on Ubuntu 9.10. I installed it from Gnome-look and built it using checkinstall as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778611 . However, when I try to use Elementary Aurora theme (uses Aurora engine), only my window border is changed, but no other parts of the theme are changed (such as controls). What's up with that?
<trism> code: it is failing because it is trying to install 2.6.3 for some reason by the dependencies in the repo are for 2.5.5 because that is the version in the repo, did you try to install karmic's version from a deb?
<Will123456> faryshta: looking at your launchpad link right now
<rob0917> I'd rather use Ubuntu than Windows 7
<Will123456> faryshta: what do you want me to say? i'm not really sure if there's a work around...
<cbeske> rob:0917: at least 7 is better than vista
<rob0917> true
<faryshta> Will123456, if you have the same problem.
<mrXX> evolution help, serious - : my evolution download all messages from the server which is not what i want, can i put the emails back to the server???
<cbeske> there was an article on /. the other day about how the NSA "secured" windows 7
<dethaddr> can any one tell me the command to get Unicode UTF-8?\
<code> trism did not attempt karmic install
<Will123456> faryshta: unfortunately i don't have any 64 bit AMD systems here right now- i do at my dad's, but that's a mile's walk away and it needs new RAM- which was the reason I couldn't install karmic 32 bit on it (it was a 1.5 gig ram system): have you done a mem test on your system/
<Will123456> ?
<gpscura> What is the difference between Ubuntu Netbook Remix and Ubuntu Moblin Remix?
<trism> code: that is strange, do you have any non-standard repos?
<Will123456> it could be that 64 bit is addressing part of your ram that might be faulty, faryshta. i'm not saying that's the problem but it's something to check
<dcider> when printing finishes in Karmic a notice box appears for a couple of secs,  is there a conf setting that will allow relocating it/
<mrXX> my evolution mail sucked up all the mails from the server, can i put them back???
<apeepa> I would really apprecaite if someone could point me in the right direction with setting up a firewall on my ubuntu hardy server. All I want to have open for inbound is 21,22,80.
<cmp> hello every body, iam new user in Ubuntu 9.04 and i got used to use Vodafone USB modem - it was working fine ... i turned to another provider and it had some problem but i solved it by some forum online - when i needed to go back to the Vodafone USB Modem , i faced the same problem with the new provider which is ( i cant see the Modem - and when i see it - it gives me " GSM not connected" always .......... can any body help me please
<dethaddr> I'm trying to hook up a media network with my 360, anyone think they can help?
<code> trism i dont think so i can try put it on pastein. I assume you are referring to sources.list
<trism> code: yes
<Guest59101> were do I find the themes I download and install so I can make sure when I delete them there do delete
<thief> I'm using rhythmbox to listen mp3 I have on a WinXP machine in my local network. it all worked fine until yesterday, but now I can't load files from there, I have to copy them to my harddisk and them load them into rhythmbox. there are no erros, it just don't stop 'loading' the mp3. what could be the issue?
<Will123456> gpscura: the ubuntu netbook remix uses standard ubuntu using a gnome-based custom tailored UI for small screens and easy window management for web browsing etc. the moblin project is pretty much the same, just a different take on it- a more extreme take, too. it's also a lot less polished
<cmp> hello every body, iam new user in Ubuntu 9.04 and i got used to use Vodafone USB modem - it was working fine ... i turned to another provider and it had some problem but i solved it by some forum online - when i needed to go back to the Vodafone USB Modem , i faced the same problem with the new provider which is ( i cant see the Modem - and when i see it - it gives me " GSM not connected" always .......... can any body help me please
<ardchoille> Guest59101: Depends on how you installed them. They are either in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<faryshta> Will123456,  you have the same problem?
<richart> what's best, nvidia or ati for vcard?
<Guest59101> ok thnx
<Kudi> i heard about this program that completely fixes all your mp3. tags automatically i think i read about it in a linux magazine....ring any bells?
<code> trism ok will boot out of vista and into jaunty. Back shortly
<faryshta> Will123456,  you have two 64bits processors?
<Guest59101> what is ~
<erUSUL> Kudi: define "fixes"
<Will123456> faryshta: my 64 bit processor is intel, but i've not tried karmic 64 bit on them.
<[-jon-]_> How can I rewrite grub to my drive? I dont want it on my windows disk, and overwrote that one, but apparantly it didnt write a boot record on its own disk....
<Will123456> faryshta: so i can't say i have had the problem - not had the chance to try. sorry.
<gpscura> Will123456 Thank you
<Will123456> gpscura: moblin is more netbook-y than ubuntu netbook remix, but it's not done yet. no harm in trying both though :)
<trism> Kudi: there are several programs you can use...easytag is one, I use picard myself though
<rob0917> I've heard ubuntu 9.10 called ubuntu's vista,but I've had no problems
<bdelin88> hey is there a reason for swap space anymore if you have several GB of RAM?
<faryshta> Thanks Will123456 that was all I asked :P
<cmp> hello every body, iam new user in Ubuntu 9.04 and i got used to use Vodafone USB modem - it was working fine ... i turned to another provider and it had some problem but i solved it by some forum online - when i needed to go back to the Vodafone USB Modem , i faced the same problem with the new provider which is ( i cant see the Modem - and when i see it - it gives me " GSM not connected" always .......... can any body help me please
<Will123456> faryshta: sorry! :P
<gm|lap> rob0917: pulseaudio is broken in it
<apeepa> firewall help, someone pelae.
<coachz> do i have to log out for my mouse pointer to honor the appearance / customize / pointer setting ?  i'm trying to make it a big mouse pointer
<bdelin88> rob0917: it's mostly for upgrades that are having the issues
<cbeske> apeepa: try the ufw command
<LetsGo67> How do I turn on my laptop's fan?
<rob0917> has had much trouble myself
<duffydack> Can anyone help me with a Toshiba G450 mobile device not detecting properly?  Its only detecting as usb drive
<Kudi> erUSUL i dont know you know how some tags are just all out of wack? like in exaile/armorock for instance theres about 10 folders with jay z...when there should only be one it doesnt seam like i can edit it through exaile
<LetsGo67> !overheat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overheat
<Will123456> bdelin88: linux uses a "dumb" (read: better) approach to swap/paging, which means it only starts to use a swap file when it absolutely has to - windows likes to page RAM out prematurely. you probably don't need a swap file on linux if you're running 2, 3, 4 gigs of RAM (unless you're using KDE ;)), but since linux only swaps out RAM when it HAS to, you probably won't see any performance improvements by removing your swap
<Will123456> file
<cbeske> apeepa: see -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823741
<rob0917> just some squelching when i adjust volume
<Will123456> if i were you i would just leave it there just in case your system has to do something mega-memory-intensive
<erUSUL> Kudi: easytag can tag based on filename (parsing it) and can do the oposite move files around based on tags
<cmp> hello every body, iam new user in Ubuntu 9.04 and i got used to use Vodafone USB modem - it was working fine ... i turned to another provider and it had some problem but i solved it by some forum online - when i needed to go back to the Vodafone USB Modem , i faced the same problem with the new provider which is ( i cant see the Modem - and when i see it - it gives me " GSM not connected" always .......... can any body help me please
<Will123456> the only thing you'll gain is freeing up a gig or two of harddrive space
<coachz> what's a good password management app
<[-jon-]_> how can i rewrite the mbr on my ubuntu install
<mrqismrx> If my extended display for my laptop is now having the right resolution (it says 1600x900 in display) but it should actually be 1680x1050. How can I add this display?
<coachz> pwmanager ?
<coachz> i see a number of them
<gpscura> I know Moblin, and i read about Ubuntu Moblin Remix and Moblin, but i thought that Ubuntu changed Ubuntu Moblin Remix name to Ubuntu Netbook Remix, i didn't know that Ubuntu was developing both
<rob0917> does anyone have canonical support for ubuntu? is it a good value?
<jordy240> can someone please help? suspend mode won't resume?
<apeepa> cbeske: I installed it.. now I cant log on to my slice
<Will123456> gpscura: Mobin isn't the same as Ubuntu Netbook remix. are you sure ubuntu is developing the moblin netbook remix? i think even fedora can support the moblin interface
<gpscura> Will123456: There's a download of it in Ubuntu website: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/releases/karmic/release/
<erUSUL> jordy240: and you can not reboot either ?
<jordy240> erUSUL, what do you mean? I can reboot
<arleslie> Can someone tell me a good programming language to start with on linux? I'm mainly looking for shell programs, theres one I have in mind but I have no idea what its called.
<Will123456> gpscura: that doesn't imply that ubuntu / canonical etc. are the ones actively developing moblin, mind. just the fact that they've put together a version of ubuntu that has moblin preinstalled
<jordy240> erUSUL, but I hate not having suspend mode. do you have any ideas on how to get it to work?
<erUSUL> jordy240: do you get any error message whenm you attemp to reboot ?
<peterSK> Hello, does anyone know if it's possible to switch to monitor mode with bc4312 [14e4:4315] in ubuntu?
<jordy240> erUSUL, no
<Will123456> arleslie: are you a beginner programmer or just beginner programmer-on-linux?
<erUSUL> jordy240: when you atemp to suspend/resume
<Will123456> arleslie: if the former, python's not a bad choice
<jordy240> erUSUL, there are no error messages or anything
<arleslie> Will123456, beginner on linux, a novice on windows
<alphonse85> des francais ici?
<cmp> hello every body, iam new user in Ubuntu 9.04 and i got used to use Vodafone USB modem - it was working fine ... i turned to another provider and it had some problem but i solved it by some forum online - when i needed to go back to the Vodafone USB Modem , i faced the same problem with the new provider which is ( i cant see the Modem - and when i see it - it gives me " GSM not connected" always .......... can any body help me please
<cmp> hello every body, iam new user in Ubuntu 9.04 and i got used to use Vodafone USB modem - it was working fine ... i turned to another provider and it had some problem but i solved it by some forum online - when i needed to go back to the Vodafone USB Modem , i faced the same problem with the new provider which is ( i cant see the Modem - and when i see it - it gives me " GSM not connected" always .......... can any body help me please
<cmp> hello every body, iam new user in Ubuntu 9.04 and i got used to use Vodafone USB modem - it was working fine ... i turned to another provider and it had some problem but i solved it by some forum online - when i needed to go back to the Vodafone USB Modem , i faced the same problem with the new provider which is ( i cant see the Modem - and when i see it - it gives me " GSM not connected" always .......... can any body help me please
<FloodBot1> cmp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Will123456> jesus
<DJones> !repeat | cmp
<Will123456> k
<Will123456> *whoops
<ubottu> cmp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gpscura> Will123456 So, it's a secondary "project" or it's not even that?
<[-jon-]_> how can i rewrite the mbr on my ubuntu install?
<arleslie> Will123456, beginner on linux, a novice on windows
<cbeske> apeepa: you're on a slice?  ufw probably blocked port 22 ...
<jordy240> can someone please help? suspend mode won't resume
<arleslie> !ask | jordy240
<ubottu> jordy240: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[-jon-]_> arleslie: if you want to write shell programs, learn shell scripting..
<cmp> Djones,  iam new user in Ubuntu 9.04 and i got used to use Vodafone USB modem - it was working fine ... i turned to another provider and it had some problem but i solved it by some forum online - when i needed to go back to the Vodafone USB Modem , i faced the same problem with the new provider which is ( i cant see the Modem - and when i see it - it gives me " GSM not connected" always .......... can any body help me please
<apeepa> cbeske: it probably did, thats not that smart for default firewall settings
<rj1> ....when is GDM theme support going to be fixed?
<apeepa> cbeske: what can I do?
<Will123456> gpscura: from the moblin wiki "Moblin 2's Core distribution is based on recent builds of Fedora, but other distributions to announce future support for the core Moblin stack include Linpus[4] and Ubuntu.[17][18]."
<code> trism hi, http://pastebin.com/f7ce04d1e
<cbeske> apeepa: no kidding! sorry! ... gimme a second here...
<gpscura> Will123456: Ok, thank you :)
<peterSK> Hello, does anyone know if it's possible to switch to monitor mode with bc4312 wireless card [14e4:4315] in ubuntu 9.04?
<Will123456> arleslie: then i recommend something like python? it's nice and easy and presumably has hooks for working with gnome and KDE and so on.
<rj1> anyone know how to change login screens in GDM?
<code> trism anything there causing probs?
<main> i was wondering how can i install the latest version of mono i have always install everything from the software center
<rj1> or get rid of GDM?
<islam> halo
<BLUE_BALLS> are there any good video/audio capture apps for Ubuntu? i wanna broadcast youtube videos and my laptop has mic/cam built in
<Will123456> gpscura: think of the moblin remix as the same as xubuntu or kubuntu. the devs are mainly integrating the UI into ubuntu, but pass any patches or improvements they make upstream
<arleslie> [-jon-]_, I have started but I want to know how to make the stuff look like the CentOS install (the blue background with the dialog in the middle), I don't know if its just stright shell or if its another language, I've used it before but I forgot about it.
<islam> how are you?>
<arleslie> Will123456, I'll look in to that, thanks :)
<cmp> hello every body, iam new user in Ubuntu 9.04 and i got used to use Vodafone USB modem - it was working fine ... i turned to another provider and it had some problem but i solved it by some forum online - when i needed to go back to the Vodafone USB Modem , i faced the same problem with the new provider which is ( i cant see the Modem - and when i see it - it gives me " GSM not connected" always .......... can any body help me please
<Will123456> arleslie: if you want to delve into the kernel or work with the actual distro, you'll need to use stuff like C++
<BLUE_BALLS> are there any good video/audio capture apps for Ubuntu? i wanna broadcast youtube videos and my laptop has mic/cam built in
<lotec> what up? urbantu peps
<Will123456> arleslie: if you're just writing applications, you should use whatever language comes easiest, as long as it can be easily integrated into the desktop environment it's designed for
<cbeske> apeepa: reboot, might clear up iptables and let you back in?  I'm still looking....
<apeepa> cbeske: did reboot
<apeepa> cbeske: can i pm me?
<Will123456> see you guys!
<arleslie> Will123456, I'm not wanting to work with the actual distro, just the look of it, I forgot what language makes the background blue with dialogs in a box with using commands.
<mizerydearia> As root `tightvncserver :0` => "A VNC server is already running as :0"  --  I am logged into Gnome locally with the system.  I want to remotely connect to the same desktop as well.  Gnome's System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop: Allow other users to view your desktop is disabled.  How come I can't start a tightvnc server?
<dcider> what do you call the notification box that appears after printing or downloading completes?
<Will123456> arleslie: you mean you want to make themes or work on a theme engine? i've got no idea about that stuff actually
<Will123456> anyway good luck- i have to go now :) bye
<arleslie> Will123456, bye
<trism> code: looks fine to me, that's strange, maybe try to purge pidgin, update and then try to install (sudo apt-get purge pidgin; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pidgin)...not sure why it would be trying to install pidgin 2.6.3 on jaunty
<cmp> Will any one answer ?
<elops> Still having the same problem trying to swith to a terminal and back from X.  I enabled a framebuffer through grub to rid the fb0 error not found.  I'm using the "nv" driver and all seems to go well in the log.
<elops> im on ubuntu 9.10
<BLUE_BALLS> are there any good video/audio capture apps for Ubuntu? i wanna broadcast youtube videos and my laptop has mic/cam built in
<BLUE_BALLS> like i mean recording whatever is in front of the cam/mic
<code> trism thanks, will try it out and see.
<mcurran> skype maybe
<rob0917> cmp: seems no one has an answer for you right now ,try again later
<infidel2> i'm trying to install the latest deb package for anki but it keeps telling me that it depends on python-sip4-dev and few other packages that arent installed. but running 'sudo apt-get -f install' just says it wants to install a couple other packages but remove anki and to run apt-get autoremove and i do that and it just goes in a circle. what can i do?
<mcurran> did you try apt-get install -f
<infidel2> yes i just said i did :p
<mcurran> restartx and try again
<arleslie> BLUE_BALLS, try kino, it seems to have a capture option, I don't know if it does webcams though.
<infidel2> mcurran what does it have to do with x?
<mcurran> nothing, I'm just sick of listening to you, need a short break
<arleslie> ouch
<duffydack> Can anyone help me with a Toshiba G450 mobile device not detecting properly?  Its only detecting as usb drive
<infidel2> that was lame
<BLUE_BALLS> arleslie, thanks
<BLUE_BALLS> i was just not wanting to have to buy a camcorder thats all. my laptop has a webcam/mic built in
<arleslie> duffydack, have you tried removing it from the system and putting it in before ubuntu boots?
<mcurran> I don't know, thought maybe a restart would help refresh the package list, maybe apt-get update, then apt-get install -f again...
<MikeChelen> hi, even after trying to remove it, one bluetooth device keeps showing up in the list, anyone know what is happening?
<mcurran> I had a broken package once and I just used nautilus, searched for all instances of the package and then deleted them all...
<BLUE_BALLS> is there a way to use my webcam and voice mic as a camcorder? any software that does that?
<arleslie> BLUE_BALLS, PiTiV allows you to capture from your webcame
<duffydack> arleslie, I have the ID of the modem, its different to whats detected
<mcurran> BLUE_BALLS:  wouldn't that be the same as a webcam video with audio?
<duffydack> arleslie, same thing..  network manager does no see it
<BLUE_BALLS> arleslie, does it capture audio?
<MikeChelen> BLUE_BALLS: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam i like to use camorama, mplayer/mencoder, or vlc
<arleslie> BLUE_BALLS, you can also use "Sound Recorder" to get the sound from your mic
<phiqtion> how do i rename a folder under terminal?
<mcurran> mv
<Gadget3000> Hi everyone. I am trying to use debootstrap but its telling me that i need to mount the device without noexec and nodev. How can i do this?
<arleslie> duffydack, I have no idea, I had the same issue also and mine mysterously started working about a month ago.
<phiqtion> mcurran: mv thats it?
<phiqtion> any other extensions?
<MikeChelen> anyone know why a bluetooth device still appears in the list, even after using the remove button?
<mcurran> I think its "sudo mv <old name> <new name>
<rantjuho> Hi all.. I gotta problem with disk utility on Karmic. For some reason it doesn't allow me to partition free space from hd for ubuntu.. Tried googling it but got nothing
<Gadget3000> phiqtion: rm -r oldfoldername newfoldername
<phiqtion> k thx
<phiqtion> idnt rm to remove?
<infidel2> my sources.list in karmic only has one line 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main universe restricted multiverse'. what else should i put in it so i can download more software?
<phiqtion> isnt
<arleslie> rantjuho, try gParted
<mcurran> yes
<trism> phiqtion: rm is remove, it should be mv old_folder new_folder
<rantjuho> arleslie, Thanks will try that :D
<JohannesSM64> since i just nticed ubuntu codenames follow the alphabet
<phiqtion> thx
<duffydack> arleslie, with karmic?
<JohannesSM64> will the final ubuntu release be 16.10 Zealot Zebra?
<Flare183> JohannesSM64: There is not end to Ubuntu
<bluesscream> @rantjuho: do this with a live dvd/cd?
<Flare183> no*
<arleslie> duffydack, no I'm in Ubuntu 9.04, about to upgrade to 9.10
<Gadget3000> phiqtion: so it is. sorry :-$
<Scarra3> what linux distro do you suggest
<Gadget3000> I am trying to use debootstrap but its telling me that i need to mount the device without noexec and nodev. How can i do this?
<duffydack> arleslie, well, problems on karmic with it.. let me know
<LetsGo67> Need.  Fan.  On.  Now.  Please.
<JohannesSM64> Scarra3, arch linux, but notice how you're in an ubuntu channel
<Scarra3> I know
<arleslie> Scarra3, I recommend Ubuntu 9.10
<MikeChelen> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Scarra3> i wanted to get some peoples opinions
<LetsGo67> Computer.  Will.  Crash.  Any.  Time.  Soon.  Turn.  On.  Fan.  Please.
<arleslie> Scarra3, almost everyone here will most likely say Ubuntu
<sean> Im having trouble with dvd playback.  When i open a dvd in my video player i get "Error: could not read from source"
<Guest46605> Im having trouble with dvd playback.  When i open a dvd in my video player i get "Error: could not read from source"
<erUSUL> Scarra3: ##linux looks like a better place to ask
<syn-ack> LetsGo67: Then shut your PC down, come on man, its not really our fault this isnt working
<Peter101> --does anyone have http://dmx.sourceforge.net/ running on any linux os?
<arleslie> LetsGo67, Saying. Turn. On. Fan. Please. will not make the fan turn no...
<erUSUL> !best > Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3, please see my private message
<jordy240> hi, suspend mode dosn't work upon resuming - the screen remains black
<LetsGo67> arleslie: I can't... standby?
<Guest46605> Im having trouble with dvd playback.  When i open a dvd in my video player i get "Error: could not read from source"
<MikeChelen> Scarra3: it depends on the purpose, often there is an ubuntu derivative for situations like multimedia production, web servers, old pcs, etc.
<arleslie> LetsGo67, try holding down the power button
<syn-ack> LetsGo67: have you tried to actually force it on via calling to /proc/acpi/?
<LetsGo67> Standby doesn't fix it!
<mcurran> Yeah, you could add acpi=force to the boot line also
<mcurran> is it an old computer
<LetsGo67> How syn-ack please?
<duffydack> So anyone on ubuntu 9.10 and got Toshiba G450 mobie working ?
<Peter101> --does anyone have dmx (distributed multihead x > http://dmx.sourceforge.net/) running on ubuntu?
<mizerydearia> If I want to use tightvnc server instead of vino with Gnome Desktop, which file must I reconfigure?  ~/.vnc/xstartup?
<LetsGo67> mcurran 2007
<LetsGo67> How do I force it please?
<LetsGo67> How do I call it syn-ack please?
<mcurran> I don't know about the fan - I tried looking into fan control once and failed.  Sorry
<Hilikus> how can i do this correctly in bash? this doesn't work
<Hilikus> if [ ((fDirs+fFiles+fSinglesRG+fAlbumsRG)) -eq 0 ]; then
<syn-ack> LetsGo67: Actually do this: shut the box down and if you have one throw the windows drive in there boot to that and VERIFY that your fan works
<cobra_> siemka
<syn-ack> Otherwise, it's a waste of time
<arleslie> syn-ack, shouldn't the fans start when the computer turns on?
<syn-ack> arleslie: Depends
<SeaPhor> i just got my laptop back from being repaired under warranty, they replaced the MB, everything operates as before, have 9.04 works fine, i go to fresh install 9.10 from cd, get to live session and will not let me install xchat, i start the installer from the live desktop icon and get to the partitioner, it shows NO partitions- only blank space in the box where /dev/sdax's should be... any help?
<roto_> join ayuda
<jordy240> hi, suspend mode dosn't work upon resuming - the screen remains black
<syn-ack> The kernel does a quite a bit of Control nowadays, arleslie
<arleslie> syn-ack, didn't think about that
<sartan> do i want to use an lpr driver or cupswrapper driver in ubuntu?  What's the infrastructure built out as, or what would be preferred
<cobra_> dobra nerka
<syn-ack> arleslie: yeah, ACPI is both a blessing and curse
<Kent-> Hi, last night I had a motherboard failure so I put my harddrive in a brand new system
<cobra_> jest tu jaki rodak?
<erUSUL> !fr
<Kent-> Windows wouldn't work for obvious reasons but Ubuntu did.. however, I can't mount the ntfs partition, since obviousy it didn't shut down properly
<LetsGo67> It turned off the 1st boot.  The 2nd boot, fan is on.
<sartan> ahh never mind
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cobra_> ubuntu:D
<syn-ack> LetsGo67: Another thing you can do AFTER verifing the fan works is boot linux with ACPI turned off
<davebs> Can anyone tell me how to reinstall modules?
<LetsGo67> syn-ack why?
<duffydack> So anyone on ubuntu 9.10 and got Toshiba G450 mobie working ?
<syn-ack> LetsGo67: which you would do by entering the GRUB commandline and appending linux=noacpi
<Kent-> So how do I mount a ntfs partition that wasn't shut down properly?
<salvoely> ciao
<cobra_> nerka
<salvoely> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<arleslie> Kent-, force it, -F
<syn-ack> LetsGo67: Because that will keep the kernel from interacting with ACPI and it *SHOULD* control it on it's own then
<Kent-> arleslie, ah okay thanks. Any dangers with that?
<syn-ack> Kent-: Don't force an unclean mount with NTFS
<arleslie> Kent-, not that I know of, I haven't had any issues with it.
<LetsGo67> syn-ack: perhaps.  But I'm not familiar with all that.
<Kent-> syn-ack, okay why not?
<syn-ack> Kent-: try to mount it in windows first so windows can clean the part and sync the journal
<syn-ack> otherwise the partition can corrupt
<Kent-> syn, I can't. windows won't work anymore. I have to get a new drive tomorrow and reinstall windows
<Kent-> But I want access to some of my data tonight
<syn-ack> erg
<mcurran> HD's never die.
<LetsGo67> syn-ack: how do I add the command?
<arleslie> syn-ack, he said that it won't mount due to it wasn't shut down properly
<syn-ack> Kent-: Do what you must then but don't be surprised if you can't mount it
<mcurran> just reformat and rewrite mbr and you'll be all set
<arleslie> mcurran, are you kidding?
<syn-ack> LetsGo67: standby
<progre55> hi people! I used to see .jar and .zip files on my MC (midnight commander), but now it's not opening them.. any suggestions please?
<mcurran> arleslie:  No actually I'm not
<Kent-> syn-ack, well I don't want to corrupt the drive. what are my options?
<progre55> I mean, the file contents )
<mcurran> I've never had one die, only people who don't know how to fix them
<naknomik> When desktop effects are enabled and I connect to my ubuntu desktop all I see is just a blank screen. Is there no way to share desktop and also have desktop effects enabled?
<erUSUL> progre55: maybe you need to install zip packages
<arleslie> mcurran, hd's do die, I should know my external harddrive out of no where just stopped working, ran 20 different tests and it said there was nothing there.
<LetsGo67> syn-ack: how do I append "linux=noacpi" to GRUB commandline?
<syn-ack> LetsGo67: Read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mcurran> arleslie you just need to run the force mount command
<progre55> erUSUL: I have the zip and unzip commands.. any more missing?)
<arleslie> mcurran, ubuntu wouldn't even see it
<syn-ack> LetsGo67: I had to look the page up, thats why I told you to wait
<mcurran> nautilus doesn't see it?
<erUSUL> progre55: do not think so ... back to the drwing board ;P
<mcurran> gparted
<arleslie> mcurran, oh I should also say that it also make a sound like a skate board grinding
<progre55> erUSUL: =) thanks anyways )
<LetsGo67> syn-ack sorry
<mcurran> well if gparted doesn't see it at all, then I guess it would be an exception to my claim, but it's rare
<SeaPhor> i just got my laptop back from being repaired under warranty, they replaced the MB, everything operates as before, have 9.04 works fine, i go to fresh install 9.10 from cd, get to live session and will not let me install xchat, i start the installer from the live desktop icon and get to the partitioner, it shows NO partitions- only blank space in the box where /dev/sdax's should be... any help?
<arleslie> mcurran, what about the click of death, or bad sectors?
<arleslie> SeaPhor, what does xchat have to do with partitions?
<mcurran> usually I use a windows 98 disc and use fdisk to fix both mbr and partitions and i'm good to go, even if I messed up the boot flags with gparted
<jongbergs> hi, im using karmic, i've encountered lately sudden shutdown on my laptop twice on the same day, how would i determine the cause the problem? what logs should i consult?
<Kent-> Hmm, wait, if I used my windows disc and ran chkdsk would that fix the mounting problem without needing to boot into windows?
<SeaPhor> arleslie, just a delta of the issue
<syn-ack> Kent-: Sure.
<arleslie> SeaPhor, why not just run sudo apt-get install xchat ?
<mcurran> how are you going to run chkdsk without booting windows
<Kent-> syn-ack, and I'll avoid corruption?
<VCoolio> I'm trying to be nice and seed the karmic torrent; but with transmission-daemon or -cli it is removed automatically after some time; ideas on that?
<SeaPhor> arleslie, always been able to install pkgs, (xchat) in live sessions before
<alphonse85> :-[
<grkblood13> how do i make this save the * as what its supposed to mean and not literally? $c1 != "66.249.68.*"
<syn-ack> mcurran: It's called the recovery console and Kent- you'd be ok
<arleslie> SeaPhor, well idk, I've always used the commands
<Kent-> ok thanks
<mcurran> oh, didn't know what windows disk he had
<arleslie> grkblood13, what???
<alphonse85> :)
<SeaPhor> thats not the issue, just 1 issue  in the string of the main issue, no partitions, arleslie
<zash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bug/77442 :(
<grkblood13> arleslie, i dont want it to look for the character *, i want it to look for anything beginning with 66.249.68.
<trism> grkblood13: try it with single quotes
<arleslie> SeaPhor, Don't you have to run the package with sudo to see partitions?
<grkblood13> trism, i did
<grkblood13> didnt work
<SeaPhor> arleslie, i see them in df -ah, and in the gui as partitions
<alphonse85> =-O
<grkblood13> && ($c1 != '66.249.68.*')
<grkblood13> its part of an IF statement
<arleslie> grkblood13, is this in shell?
<erUSUL> grkblood13: what is that? bash scripting ?
<MikeChelen> anyone know why after clicking remove, a bluetooth device still appears in the list?
<grkblood13> bash
<phongphrai> hi
<arleslie> grkblood13, try just '
<grkblood13> i did
<grkblood13> it didnt work
<arleslie> grkblood13, try '66.249.68.%'
<SeaPhor> but the 9.10 cd / live session installer- partitioner does not....plz read my entire statement arleslie
<spO> where can i copy/paste my dmesg , i am having problems booting
<coachz> Can anyone help me find a way to fix my fonts in Treepad Lite.  This app is not a packaged app and you just dl it and run it but the fonts look terrible:  http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5158/screenshotbb.png
<zsolt_> how can I set programs to run on startup?
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: check if you have a working internet connection under live session.
<arleslie> SeaPhor, I already said I don't know
<phongphrai> im trying to install a software and they say to run autogen.sh but i cant find it, the software is brlcad, who can help me?
<JCollierDavis> any reason that netbook remix won't work with a 64bit system?
<jongbergs> !info brlcad
<grkblood13> arleslie, that didnt work either
<fale> hi
<erUSUL> grkblood13: ask in #bash
<spO> jcollier, NETbook
<inline> .
<ubottu> Package brlcad does not exist in karmic
<grkblood13> i guess ill ryun over to the bash room
<grkblood13> beat me to it
<grkblood13> :)
<fale> It was announced plymouth in karmic, but it isn't there. Will it be into Lucid?
<duffydack> So anyone on ubuntu 9.10 and got Toshiba G450 mobie working ?
<infidel2> apt-get build-dep  is telling me "E: you must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list". how do i do that?
<coachz> you can dl and run treepad lite here if any guru has a sec to find a way to fix the fonts  http://www.treepad.net/download/tplitelx_complete.tar.gz
<duffydack> So anyone on ubuntu 9.10 and got Toshiba G450 mobile working ?
<SeaPhor> jongbergs, yes, thats what i did first,,, the xchat thing dont matter tho, what matters is that the partitioner dont see the partitions
<infidel2> i mean i know how but where do i get the uris
<erUSUL> infidel2: System>Admin
<alphonse85> i have an amstrad
<erUSUL> infidel2: System>Admin>Software Sources
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: try initiating the install process thru System > Administration > Installl ubuntu
<alphonse85> how can i install ubuntu on amstrad 6128.
<alphonse85> ?
<exl_> just do it
<jongbergs> duffydack: what problems you're having with your toshiba?
<jongbergs> !hcl | alphonse85
<ubottu> alphonse85: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SeaPhor> jongbergs, ok.... and that will change things how? i am on the box in question so,, how will a shortcut to the same process change the outcome before i reboot to live cd here
<JustinHoMi> hey guys. I'm having trouble setting my monitor resolution. I have dual monitors, and one of the monitors won't go above 640x480 (should be 1024x768)
<mclur3> is it possible to upgrade the kernel in 9.04 to 2.6.31 without installing 9.10?
<JustinHoMi> using the nvidia drivers on ubuntu 9.10
<dibs> how can I fix my kolala if it gives "dependency problems prevent configuration of ubufox"??
<Gnarwal> mclur3, yes
<duffydack> jongbergs, its detecting as a pendrive, which it is also
<dibs> My firefox died after a failed update
<erUSUL> mclur3: there are ppa with beta kernels
<erUSUL> !ppa | mclur3
<bostikforever> Hi
<ubottu> mclur3: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bostikforever> I upgraded to karmic today...
<alphonse85> i can't find the plug to plug my mouse on amstrad 6128
<mclur3> erUSUL: thanks man!
<benji01> what s the name of the lastest stable ubuntu release?
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: yes, under the live session, go to System > Administration > Install Ubuntu, to start the installation process, let's see how it works out
<erUSUL> !kk | benji01
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kk
<bostikforever> then the dreaded happened my usb modem has ceased to work
<erUSUL> !karmic | benji01
<ubottu> benji01: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<infidel2> it's saying i have 1 broken package and to use the broken filter. how do i do that?
<benji01> mirki
<dibs> My firefox died after a failed update how can I fix??
<progre55> anyone, please? I used to see .jar and .zip file contents on my MC (midnight commander), but now it's not showing them, just empty.. any suggestions please?
<erUSUL> infidel2: in synaptic there is a button to see broken packages
<SeaPhor> jongbergs, ok, i will try that,, dont think it will do any different, but if so then i'll come back give praise, but if i'm right,,, you better run and hide!!! lol j/k
<dibs> http://pastie.org/708355 can anyone give advice on this error??
<alphonse85> how can i install ubuntu on my amstrad 6128?
<spO> when i boot ubuntu now, all i get is a console login screen (not a graphic login screen) and it just blinks a lot
<dksoba> anyone know how to use "bc" (bash calculator) to do negative exponents?
<syn-ack> alphonse85: You're not actually serious, right?
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: :) actually i've encountered nearly related problems launchig the installer right from the desktop of the live cd..have gone to System > Administration > Install ubuntu solves the problem..just give it a try..
<erUSUL> alphonse85: amstrad 6128 is a very old computer if google does not fail me. it is not even a PC it uses a z80 is not compatible with ubuntu
<syn-ack> bit counter
<alphonse85> :P
<Gnarwal> Was amaya taken off the official repo?
<dksoba> a^abs(x) works, but a^-abs(x) always returns 0
<Unislash> hey guys, i'm having a problem connecting to a wireless network...
<alphonse85> lol
<alphonse85> ok
<Unislash> i've never had a problem, but for some reason i just can't connect to our new network
<infidel2> i'm trying to install the latest deb package for anki but it keeps telling me that it depends on python-sip4-dev and few other packages that arent installed. but running 'sudo apt-get -f install' just says it wants to install a couple other packages but remove anki and to run apt-get autoremove and i do that and it just goes in a circle. what can i do?
<jongbergs> Unislash: are you using karmic now?
<trism> progre55: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mc/+bug/397505 for a workaround, it appears to be a bug in karmic
<progre55> trism, oh, thanks man, appreciate
<jongbergs> dibs: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Unislash> yes and no; i'm running two computers (one with karmic, the other with jaunty) neither works, and both display the same behavior
<Unislash> it just fails authentication
<duffydack> jongbergs, its detecting as a pendrive, which it is also
<jongbergs> dibs: this would fix missing packages / broken during update
<duffydack> So anyone on ubuntu 9.10 and got Toshiba G450 mobile working ?
<sharok> hello
<infidel2> how do you reload sources.list after you manually add a new repo to it?
<Flannel> dksoba: That seems to be a rounding/display issue, not an input issue (0.5^(-2) == 4)
<erUSUL> infidel2: sudo aptitude update
<sharok> can someone give me the ubuntu 9.10 GRUB config file??? i killed mine
<Unislash> jongbergs: if i use the default wireless connection application it just keeps asking me for the password (and only gives me the choice of WPA and WPA2 personal)
<riegersn> why has this intel graphics issue with jaunty and karmic gone on so long? is there any solution currently? can i use karmic but roll back to a driver from pre jaunty? this is a production laptop and of no use to me.
<jongbergs> dibs: if didn't work, then try sudo apt-get update
<dksoba> Flannel, interesting
<jongbergs> Unislash: then it might be that the network you're connecting is encrypted by WPA or WPA2, isn't it?
<infidel2> i'm trying sudo apt-get -f install and all it does is say 'following packages were auto installed and are no longer required .... use apt-get autoremove to remove them. the following packages will be REMOVED: anki' and anki is what i'm tryin to install!
<jongbergs> !info anki
<ubottu> anki (source: anki): flashcard learning program with special support for Japanese. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9.7.8-1 (karmic), package size 934 kB, installed size 3252 kB
<Unislash> jongbergs: if i use wicd, it appears that i get past the authentication, but can't get an IP... which is interesting
<dksoba> Flannel, ic... I just forgot to add scale=n! lol
<randomusr> how does one clear cache in FireFox 3.5.5
<dksoba> Flannel, thanks so much
<infidel2> jongbergs i know anki is in the repos but it's an old version. i need the new .deb package bcause the old one doesnt support online syncing
<dibs> http://pastebin.com/m7291d3b1 ok, here's my problem, any help??
<Unislash> jongbergs: yes, it is a wpa personal network with a passphrase
<jongbergs> Unislash: you can't ip however you can connect to your network?
<nevets04> where did my nav bar go?: http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/8720/43965569.png
<apeepa> where do I set the distro link in ubuntu?
<Unislash> jongbergs: that what it seems, according to the status output of wicd
<trism> randomusr: Tools/Clear Recent History
<Unislash> jongbergs: but using the default wireless connection application that comes with ubuntu, it just keeps asking me for my password (then tries for a minute or so, then asks me again)
<randomusr> trism, and that will get cookies and all?
<mcurran> put nothing as the password and save
<bostikforever> Hello I migrated to Ubuntu karmic and my Usb modem stopped working
<trism> randomusr: don't include site preferences because that will delete your bookmarks too
<trism> randomusr: you can select what you want to delete
<mcurran> Oh, Unislash:  The WEP or password is wrong then
<jongbergs> Unislash: right now using wicd, you can now have a working internect connection?
<randomusr> trism, is there a way to skip form data?
<manofsky> its possible to use firefox (command line ) to download a file ?
<trism> randomusr: yes, form and search history
<mcurran> Also try to select open system, or try the other one
<Unislash> mcurran: well it certainly isn't the password, and it gives me no choice other than that
<dibs> is freecontrib.org a bad repository??
<erUSUL> manofsky: use wget
<Unislash> jongbergs: no, i'm using a wired connection
<manofsky> erUSUL: its not possible with wget
<randomusr> trism: how/where do I find that?
<erUSUL> manofsky: becouse ...?
<Unislash> jongbergs: well, i guess technically yes, but not wireless ;)
<trism> randomusr: it is all on the Tools/Clear Recent History if you click the details arrow
<mcurran> Unislash:  I thought you meant it asks you for the keyring password, that's why I said put in nothing.  It sounds like either the password you're trying is wrong or your selecting the wrong encryption type
<rww> dibs: I've never heard of it, so likely yes. In general, unofficial repositories aren't supported here. All of the information I can find on it appears to be in French, which doesn't really help with evaluating it :P
<randomusr> trism: I have details text without the arrow?
<jongbergs> Unislash: you said earlier that the network you're connecting to is protected, definitely the gnome-network manager that comes with ubuntu asks for the passphrase to be able to connect
<Unislash> mcurran: ah, nope, not the keyring; i could be selecting the wrong encryption type, but both wicd *and* the default connection manager gives me no other choice but WPA and WPA2 personal
<trism> randomusr: should be a little button to the left of the Details
<Unislash> jongbergs: corrent
<manofsky> erUSUL: because try : http://freeonlinegames.com/games/box10-atv-2/box10-atv-2.swf
<mcurran> nm-applet should give you WEP and others
<manofsky> erUSUL: :)
<Unislash> jongbergs: i give it to the network manager, it goes and tries it for a minute, then goes and asks me again after it (presumably) fails
<randomusr> trism: nope not there
<renz> Hi; I'm having problems with karmic -- my sound cuts out every now and again, the only apparent way to fix it is to mute and then unmute. How can I debug this? (totally clean install)
<bostikforever> Hello I migrated to Ubuntu karmic and my Usb modem stopped working
<Unislash> mcurran: i'll try that out here... (i wonder if it'll let me keep my wired connection without interruption)
<riegersn> why has this intel graphics issue with jaunty and karmic gone on so long? is there any solution currently? can i use karmic but roll back to a driver from pre jaunty? this is a production laptop and of no use to me.
<renz> Hi; I'm having problems with karmic -- my sound cuts out every now and again, the only apparent way to fix it is to mute and then unmute. How can I debug this? (totally clean install)
<alphonse85> were are the toilets please?
<erUSUL> manofsky: you can store and pass cookies to wget if that's the problem
<parkerlreed> Hey
<parkerlreed> Im using MegaIRC in WINE
<manofsky> erUSUL: how ?
<erUSUL> alphonse85: down the aisle; right hand
<tazz> in 9.10 how do i get the perl module Mysql.pm ?
<alphonse85> :/
<Unislash> mcurran: nm-applet is a network manager application, correct? it's not showing up in synaptic
<Unislash> jongbergs: any ideas?
<parkerlreed> Whats up
<dibs> http://pastebin.com/m6ea689c still not working after updating sources
<Shreesh-Taskar> Helo - new user trying to install Ubuntu 9.10, and I'm having problems
<mcurran> You should already have nm-applet just type gksudo nm-applet
<erUSUL> manofsky: see man wget (search for --load-cookies option )
<Shreesh-Taskar> the Live boot CD is working
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: Thats not going to tell us much
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: What problems are you having?
<Shreesh-Taskar> and I install Ubuntu
<Shreesh-Taskar> but then it does not boot
<Shreesh-Taskar> I get a "error: no such device"
<Shreesh-Taskar> I looked at the forums
<jongbergs> Unislash: try this, on the terminal , rm -rf .gnome* .gconf .gconfd
<Shreesh-Taskar> and I went through a setup procedure described there
<coachz> if i download a program as a .jar file can i just run it with java ?
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: sounds like grub isnt installing
<jongbergs> Unislash: then log out and log back in..
<coachz> http://sourceforge.net/projects/jreepad/files/jreepad/1.5/Jreepad-1.5.jar/download
<mcurran> Anyone know how to change your text color in this xchat?
<Guest27545> I need help mounting a fat32 partiton on an external, it says that there is 68 GB of unrecognized space, 2 other partitions mount ok, I have tried mount -o force, but no luck
<Shreesh-Taskar> When I boot  some type of UI comes up , is that grub?
<coachz> mcurran,  settings, prefs, colors ?
<Shreesh-Taskar> it has several choices
<Guest27545> Shreesh-Taskar most likely
<xand_> hello all, my shift-space keyboard shortcut for scrolling back in apps such as evince and firefox is not woking. Can anyone please help me ? (karmic, compiz disabled, us-layout keyboard)
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: that would be it
<Shreesh-Taskar> so I get four choices
<Guest27545> what are they?
<Guest27545> Can i get help mounting w/ force a fat32 partition
<Shreesh-Taskar> two for Ubuntu and two for some type of "memtest"
<jongbergs> Unislash: then use the gnome network manager to connect to wireless network
<Guest27545> yup, that's gub
<jeez1234> power cut when installing rpm package, now its broken! how to fix it?
<Guest27545> grub
<mrXX> what is the code to update alsa? my internal mic is not working
<Shreesh-Taskar> okay so looks like grub in installed
<HeadCrusherGuy> does anyone already work with reverse proxy server in Apache2?!
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: And what happens when you try to boot the first ubuntu entry?
<Unislash> jongbergs: ok, i'll try that out
<Shreesh-Taskar> so the forum poster said to boot using the LiveCD
<Guest27545> you get ubuntu
<dr_spork> Hi, I was wondering if someone might help me install karmic, I've been having a lot of difficulty
<Guest27545> or should
<manofsky> erUSUL: same problem :(
<MikeChelen> !ask | dr_spork
<Shreesh-Taskar> oh, the first entry leads to the error: no such device problem
<ubottu> dr_spork: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest27545> w do i mount -o force a fat32 partiton?
<bostikforever> Hello I migrated to Ubuntu karmic and my Usb modem stopped working
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: What does the second one do?
<Shreesh-Taskar> same thing
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: and the memtest entries?
<Guest27545> w do i mount -o force a fat32 partiton?
<nevets04> How can I fix this? ---> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1189/256114
<Shreesh-Taskar> the memtest entries run some kind of test with a blue screen
<alphonse85> we have to reduce the world population of 5 billion of people
<n-iCe> is there any way to change the keys from the tty's screens?
<Shreesh-Taskar> actually I have only tried one of the memtest entries
<SeaPhor> jongbergs: having to use pidgin replacement,,,, sudo apt-get install xchat shows no errors but does not execute,,, starting the installer now
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: Ok, so follow the directions in that forum entry to fix your GRUB config
<dr_spork> I'm trying to install Karmic from USB using an image created with UNetbootin. It boots, logs in, and hangs directly after displaying gnome-panel. I'm on a Dell Optiplex 320. I can switch to a terminal (Ctl+Alt+F1) during Xsplash, but every time I switch back to X (Ctl+Alt+F7) it hangs, and I have to power cycle. Any ideas on how to get it to stop freezing like this?
<Shreesh-Taskar> yes, I did
<jeez1234> power cut when installing rpm package, now its broken! how to fix it?
<gdiz> hello all, I was wondering if anyone has played with the deskbar plugin...if you have, I am trying to figure out how to search for files on my computer using it.  What do you use in the preferences?
<Guest27545> w do i mount -o force a fat32 partiton?
<Shreesh-Taskar> I will post the forum link, just a sec
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: And it's still not working?
<Guest27545> how do i mount -o force a fat32 partiton?
<Flannel> jeez1234: rpm?  Are you on Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !patience | Guest27545
<ubottu> Guest27545: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mcurran> dr_spork - I would try killall compiz-fusion or something
<dr_spork> Ok trying
<jeez1234> Flannel: yeah! trying to install java. the link gave me a bin with an rpm in it
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: no need to post the link, I know which one you're using
<SeaPhor> Flannel: plz look at my earlier post,,, having issues
<Flannel> jeez1234: Why not just install java from the repos?
<syn-ack> Shreesh-Taskar: have you tried to do a reinstall all together?
<Guest27545> tried that, this partion has all my pics (~1yr. worth)
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Are you sure that CD is good?  Have you run the check? (especially if you can do it from two different computers)
<jeez1234> i already had it install, but it wasn't proper! thought i'd try the latest version from the site
<IdleOne> java > jeez1234
<nevets04> How can I fix this? ---> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1189/256114
<LetsGo67> ttyl
<IdleOne> !java > jeez1234
<ubottu> jeez1234, please see my private message
<njbartlett> Hi I'm having huge problems with Japanese input since upgrading to Karmic. iBus doesn't work at all - I have Japanese Anthy selected in the dropdown but still get English characters. SCIM causes all apps to hang as soon as I type any input in any language
<IdleOne> jeez1234: using an rpm is even less proper
<SeaPhor> Flannel: yes, i have checked it on 2 pcs,
<jongbergs> Guest27545: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdaX /mnt/windows -o force
<jeez1234> IdleOne: thanks, but the problem now is to fix broken packages! :(
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Have you tried installing with the alternate CD?
<nevets04> How can I fix this? ---> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1189/256114
<SeaPhor> no, never had to before on this laptop
<syn-ack> Guest13587: DO NOT irc as root.
<SeaPhor> no, never had to before on this laptop Flannel
<lstarnes> nevets04: image not found
<rance94> can somebody help me with virtual box in ubuntu ??
<syn-ack> Guest13587: very bad for your health
<calwig> Help with Flash Plugin 1.Using Ub8.04 2.Plugin freezes sometimes when loading a page containing a flash video, freezes for 10 to 20 seconds, unfreezes and plays (sometimes) 3. What to do thanks!
<Guest13587> how do you repair a partition on an external
<nevets04> lstarnes, oops, http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1189/25611401.png
<Flannel> SeaPhor: I have no idea why a change in mobos would cause that.  But I'd try the alternate CD, see if it can install.  Do your 9.04 CDs work?
<rance94> can somebody help me with virtual box????
<syn-ack> Guest13587: First by logging off and logging back into IRC from a regular user
<Shreesh-Taskar> Okay, could not find forum post
<dr_spork> mcurran: thanks, it worked! after I restarted metacity through a terminal.
<Guest13587> syn-ack I have no choice, I NEED to get a FAT32 partition mounted, but it doesn't work on any other user, I got 2 other partitions in root, but not any other user
<Shreesh-Taskar> here is the series of commands i typed in:
<lstarnes> nevets04: I can't exactly tell what is wrong (or how to fix it)
<Shreesh-Taskar> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Shreesh-Taskar> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Shreesh-Taskar> sudo chroot /mnt
<Shreesh-Taskar> mount -t proc proc /proc
<Shreesh-Taskar> mount -t sysfs sysfs /sys... Read More
<Shreesh-Taskar> mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts
<FloodBot1> Shreesh-Taskar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xand_> hello all, my shift-space keyboard shortcut for scrolling back in apps such as evince and firefox is not woking. Can anyone please help me ? (karmic, compiz disabled, us-layout keyboard)
<SeaPhor> Flannel: no idea, got it back and all my stuff stil worked
<nevets04> lstarnes, the navigation sidebar is gone! =o
#ubuntu 2009-11-21
<lstarnes> rance94: I don't know anything about virtualbox, but try asking a more specific question.  What exactly do you want to do with virtualbox that you need help with?
<neon_> i need some help, i have an usb tv tuner it works as far as getting all channels, but i do not get any sound if i try using it with cable, if i use OTA antenna it works fine, any suggestions thx
<jeez1234> 'E: libbeecrypt6: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<jeez1234> E: librpm4.4: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jeez1234> E: rpm: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured ' <-- i keep getting that whatever i try to install!
<rance94> lstarnes i have a windows 7 .iso and i need help running it :(
<bostikforever> I have a problem with my USB modem on Ubuntu karmic, anyone got an idea, please?
<bostikforever> :-)
<Shreesh-Taskar> okay, uused the paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest13587> I tried mount /dev/sdf3 /mnt -t vfat, and it returns "mount: /dev/sdf3: can't read superblock"
<lstarnes> nevets04: try typing F9
<Guest13587> even if I can't write, I NEED to read
<skande> how can i know if im longlife banned ?
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: how it works out now?
<lstarnes> skande: from where?
<h725> hi, where can I find the ubuntu equivalent to http://goodbye-microsoft.com? (i.e., an ubuntu win32-loader)
<Shreesh-Taskar> ah, ha - here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/323898/plain/
<SeaPhor> Flannel: heres what i see after choosing language, kbd, time zone, etc. the partitioner. http://imagebin.ca/view/n1Syni.html
<skande> no
<SeaPhor> jongbergs: ^^
<infidel2> i need the qt4.4 repo for deb packages in karmic. anyone know what it is?  For hardy it was deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<mcurran> Here is the info on mounting NTFS and FAT32:  NTFS = "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windisk -o force   FAT32 = "mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/disk" (of course change with your real drive names)
<coachz> which java runtime do i need to installf or this please ?   http://jreepad.sourceforge.net/jar/
<lstarnes> rance94: I don't know how to do that, but someone else here might
<coachz> synaptic appears to have a couple of choices
<trism> njbartlett: yeah, scim doesn't seem to work in karmic, try configuring the key bindings for switching to hiragana/katakana/latin in the anthy properties, if you don't see the language bar when you switch to anthy mode you can access them directly here /usr/lib/ibus-anthy/ibus-setup-anthy
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: what's the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Try closing the installer and trying to load up gparted (or just sudo fdisk -l)
<skande> lstarnes: so how ??
<trism> njbartlett: when I first installed ibus in karmic, the language bar wasn't showing up, but for some reason after purging and reinstalling all the ibus packages the language bar appeared
<Guest13587> returned "can't read superblock"
<SeaPhor> ok 1 sec Flannel and jongbergs
<lstarnes> skande: from where are you banned?
<skande> #ubuntu-fr
<neon_> i need some help, i have an usb tv tuner it works as far as getting all channels picture anyway, but i do not get any sound if i try using it with cable, if i use OTA antenna it works fine, sound and picture, any suggestions thx
<mcurran> I'm banned from #linuxmint-chat and their others
<njbartlett> trism: Thanks. With ibus should I see a separate language bar, or just the keyboard+world icon in the menubar?
<mcurran> I was going to try tor to override it
<lstarnes> skande: please go to #ubuntu-ops if you want to ask about your ban
<Guest13587> mcurran, how would you override a ban?
<skande> ok thanks
<mcurran> I was thinking by masking my ip address somehow
<Guest13587> oh, makes sence
<lstarnes> mcurran: have you tried talking to the op(s) that banned you?
<mcurran> yeah, he's completely unreasonable, hence the reason I got kicked also
<Guest13587> anyone can help mount -o force a vfat partiton, that returns "can't read superblock" from "mount -t vfat -o umaks=000 /dev/sdf3 /meida/pics"
<lstarnes> mcurran: have you tried another op?
<coachz> bans usually expire in a half hour or so
<hanasaki> if I run a card that will goto 1600x1600 max resolution on a monitor 2048 x 1152   what will it actually display?  its an ATI HD 3200 chip
<lstarnes> Guest13587: are you sure that /dev/sdf3 is the correct device?
<mcurran> well in my experience, nautilus will show the drive regardless of that error message or not after the force command
<neon_> try tor to mask your ip, there are some specifics to make it work with irc google it
<SeaPhor> Flannel:  jongbergs fdisk -l did nothing, here is what gparted sees...   http://imagebin.ca/view/Bx3G7J.html
<Billiard> Guest13587: change your name to something unique
<h725> hi, where can I find the ubuntu equivalent to http://goodbye-microsoft.com? (i.e., an ubuntu win32-loader)
<mcurran> Yeah I got tor, but haven't continued with that project yet
<mcurran> I like it here anyways
<math_> hi everybody
<MenZa> wubi is included on the livecd, h725
<trism> njbartlett: yeah there should be a language bar too if you enabled it in the ibus properties, if it doesn't show up I would try purging all the packages that start with ibus and then reinstalling them, that worked for me
<lstarnes> h725: there isn't anything web-based like that, but there is wubi
<h725> MenZa: wubi does not install to a real parition
<h725> partition
<calwig> Help with Flash Plugin 1.Using Ub8.04 2.Plugin freezes sometimes when loading a page containing a flash video, freezes for 10 to 20 seconds, unfreezes and plays (sometimes) 3. What to do thanks!
<MenZa> h725: Neither does this, if it's a .exe file.
<h725> but to a file on a windows partition... I don't want that
<coachz> for my java runtime do i use the OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime in the sofware center ?
<calwig> It didnt do this before (about 2 days ago it was fine)
<math_> excuse me men/ladies, does someone alredy set up a tftp server ?
<h725> MenZa: read it/try it but thanks for trying to help
<alphonse85> how can i install ubuntu on my gameboy?
<MenZa> I'll have a look, h725 :)
<Billiard> calwig: from where did you install flash
<mcurran> calwig, did you uninstall flash and install the nonfree version through synaptic, that usually fixes things
<Flannel> h725: you want to install it inside of windows? or alongside windows? or what exactly do you mean by a win32 loader?
<neon_> i need some help, i have an usb tv tuner it works as far as getting all channels picture anyway, but i do not get any sound if i try using it with cable, if i use OTA antenna it works fine, sound and picture, any suggestions thx, i'm using a realtek on board ALC889a
<forcemount> I am sure /dev/sdf3 is correct, I have 2 other partitons mounted from /dev/sdf1 and /dev/sdf2
<bostikforever> coachz: I think so
<coachz> thx
<h725> it's called win32-loader and it modifies the windows boot-loader-menu to give you the option to load the installer on next reboot
<h725> which is a full debian installer
<branstrom_> My screen goes blank after I flip down the lid on my Asus laptop.
<branstrom_> I mean, after I wake it up again...
<h725> win32-loader is the name of the package that prepares the windows system to boot the debian installer on next reboot
<Billiard> forcemount: did you try without specifing the fstype?
<calwig> Billiard, Likely I installed it from the popup of Firefox about 3 months ago (its been working fine since then up until 2 days ago)
<math_> ?
<Flannel> h725: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows Will get you there, I don't know of a canned version like that though.
<mcurran> branstrom_ there's special modules for many asus notebooks, look online for berlios and others
<Billiard> calwig: try installing flashplugin-nonfree from the package manager
<forcemount> Billard, "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<calwig> mcurran, yes I uninstalled thru synaptic (complete removal) then reinstalled. Flash works now, but when it loads it freezes the browser for a few seconds, that didnt happen before, it just loaded immediately the video
<calwig> Billiard, ok
<branstrom_> mcurran: "look online for berlios and others"? What's berlios?
<branstrom_> It's a fresh install. Doesn't it fetch that automatically?
<Billiard> forcemount: sudo fdisk -l     tells you it is a fat32 partition?
<h725> Flannel: thx for the link... the Windows NT/2000/XP (using Grub) method looks promissing
<h725> too bad there is no 'canned' version as you call it
<njbartlett> trism: Great, will try that thanks
<SeaPhor> Flannel: nothing?
<forcemount> it says "/dev/sdf3   30693     38913     66035182+     c     W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<mcurran> well I had an asus g1sn and I used their asusg50oled module - but there are other drivers and acpi modules - I think their called asus-acpi or asus-notebook, there are also some in the kernel by default, I'd check to make sure there getting loaded (/etc/modules, blacklist for modprobe, etc.)
<Flannel> SeaPhor: No, try a 9.04 CD, see if it has the same problem (we're trying to figure out if its 9.10's liveCD or your new mobo)
<NDCGarrett> anyone here had luck getting karmic to run under Xen using a debootstrapped image? or just in general for that matter
<bostikforever> I have a problem with my USB modem on Ubuntu karmic, anyone got an idea, please?
<bostikforever> :-)
<SeaPhor> Flannel: ty, 904 is current and that is a good delta,,,
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Right, but try the 9.04 liveCD
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?
<SeaPhor> Flannel: right,, unfortunately i am live so i'll have to sign out and reboot
<calwig> Billiard, is the flashplugin-nonfree the only one that needs to be installed in order for flash videos to load ?
<Flannel> SeaPhor: The liveCD isn't always a good indicator of the install itself.  Sometimes live stuff goes all wonky and regular installs work just fine, etc.
<Unislash> jongberg: no dice
<forcemount> I just need to read from it, is there ANY way to do that?
<Unislash> jongberg: (how do i get my settings back? :P)
<unapiedra> anyone know which package is needed for OpenGL? (I am trying to compile something but cmake tells me that OPENGL is NOT FOUND)
<SeaPhor> Flannel: i'll join on other box as Anacranom if you have important msg for me
<Billiard> calwig: should be
<Unislash> mcurran: turns out i've been using nm-applet (it's the default network manager)
<branstrom_> Now I can't even get a WIRED connection going, with a fresh install. What the heck is going on...
<SeaPhor> rebooting
<Billiard> forcemount: are you able to mount this partition in another OS, like windows, you know the partition is formatted fat32?
<Unislash> mcurran: it does indeed let me make new profiles with specific security preferences, but when i try to connect using them it just makes a new profile and deems it a WPA & WPA2 personal security)
<xae8koo> SHould I eat candy? WOuld it affect my ubuntu anyhow?
 * forcemount is now known as acovrig
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  I'd surely love to have a networking guru walk me through configuring it.
<forcemount> Billard, no
<calwig> Billiard, ok thanks
<Billiard> calwig: np, so its all working now?
<calwig> Does anyone know if there is  a flash plugin for Ubuntu9.04ppc(Powerbookg4) available?
<mcurran> branstrom:  there is a simple power management gui that lets you select what you want the computer to do when you close the lid - I just don't remember the command to get to it...  Hold on I'm looking.
<VCoolio> unapiedra: is there something like a -dev file for opengl? also try apt-get build-dep something
<Billiard> country0129: its much easier to just use an ethernet cable if your modem has that
<syn-ack> calwig: Only the opensource ones
<calwig> Billiard, I will do it later, the player is working properly, it only freezes once then plays. does it again once its closed and reloaded, Im streaming something live atm
<country0129> Thank you, Mr. Billiard, but I don't have a NIC card for firewire.
<syn-ack> calwig: Flashnonfree is only for Intel (clones) hardware
<calwig> syn-ack, easy way to install?
<acovrig> this external uses USB, not firewire, if that means anything
<Billiard> country0129: your computer doesnt have an ethernet port?
<mcurran> Unislash:  My guess would be that someone setup a WPA encryption key then and it's being detected.  You'll need to find out what the key is.
<syn-ack> calwig: Look for gnash in synaptic
<kusznir_> Question: how does ubuntu switch the various libraries for GL stuff between nvidia and "normal"...Is there a way a user can switch to the non-nvidia GL libraries on a case by case base?
<mcurran> You cannot crack WPA - Well maybe, but good luck with that
<ViaNocturn85> hey, wonder if someone can help, its doing my head in now...i have an ath9k and the download is fast but keeps dropping slowly to 0, then up to top speed and slowly to 0...its frustrating
<calwig> syn-ack, ok
<cba123> Can anyone suggest a program to cleanly erase a drive, similar to dban, that doesn't require me to reboot my PC
<Unislash> mcurran: but i know what the key is... :P
<Anacranom> Flannel, SeaPhor here, looking for a 904 disk, got 8.04...
<Flannel> cba123: shred
<country0129> It does, Mr. acovrig... I have a westell 327w with both firewire and usb connections...but the ol' Compaq dinosaur doesn't ahve it.
<Unislash> mcurran: windows xp, windows 7... all my roommates... it it the correct key
<Flannel> Anacranom: can't hurt to try that one, although 9.04 would be better.
<cba123> Flannel, Shred does whole drives?
<mcurran> Well apparently you're putting it in wrong - make sure 0's are 0's and O's are O's - That kept me out for a while on mine actually
<Flannel> cba123: Yep, just feed it /dev/sda or whatever
<Billiard> cba123: shed can do anything
<acovrig> well, I was saying that because it might have something to do with my mounting problem
<calwig> syn-ack, in PPc you mean
<userlevel> cba123: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda or so
<Unislash> mcurran: hehe, yea, i've had that one time... unfortunately, there is no O's or 0's to get confused with... aepiuwesponda--pretty hard to mess up 20 times
<xand_> hello all, my shift-space keyboard shortcut for scrolling back in apps such as evince and firefox is not woking. Can anyone please help me ? (karmic, compiz disabled, us-layout keyboard)
<Anacranom> Flannel, ok, found the official 9.04, mailed to me from canonical...trying now
<mcurran> Unislash is there a tab on the bottom that lets you select open system or shared key?  Try the other...
<branstrom_> Hmm, all it took was a reboot for the wired connection to get alive again.
<cba123> Flannel, Any way to get a progress bar?  I did "sudo shred /dev/sdl" and nothing
<mcurran> Your driver could also suck - what chipset are you using for wireless
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  "lsusb" sees the port, the modem, but networking won't put it live.
<acovrig> is there ANY way to mount this? (read-only would be just fine)
<Unislash> mcurran: a tab on the bottom.... hmmm
<Billiard> acovrig: mount what?
<mcurran> Unislash, yeah the same window where you put in the key
<jongbergs> cba123: add -v option for verbose output
<the_masam> WOW, this server looks like a good nerdy one for me!
<acovrig> a FAT32 partiton from a USB external (from the user forcemount (switched computers))
<ViaNocturn85> Anyone?
<the_masam> hello all
<Billiard> acovrig: ah, did you even format it fat32?
<acovrig> no, read from it
<jongbergs> !hi | the_masam
<ubottu> the_masam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Unislash> mcurran: i'm using a... boy, i don't remember the chipset on my main box, but on the other one i do indeed have a pretty old chipset; i'm using b43legacy drivers
<Billiard> acovrig: what? so it is or isnt formatted?
<cba123> ViaNocturn85, It helps if you repeat what you said, so people don't have to scroll up to see what you asked
<userlevel> i thoke irc is pretty dead
<userlevel> but this channel is damn full
<Unislash> mcurran: but the card on my main box (the one i'm testing this all on) is only a year old, so it should (well, hopefully) have a good chipset--it worked in ubuntu right out of the box on other networks
<acovrig> it is a 320GB external w/ 3 partitons HFS+, and 2 FAT32s, I can mount the HFS+ and 1 of the FAT32, but not the other FAT32, if I try the -o force option, it just says that there is something w/ the superblock thing
<lotec> what is the name of the linux brower that used the FF engine. Euporia??? is that correct
<the_masam> well, ubuntu is pretty popular right now
<Unislash> jongbergs: is there any way to get my gnome config files back? :P
<leaf-sheep> userlevel: People idle in MSN, AIM, Yahoo!, etc all times. IRC is just one of them and it is more fun having everybody in a channel than one-on-one dialogue. ;o
<acovrig> can't read superblock - what does it mean?
<ViaNocturn85> cba123: I'm sorry, but I have a download speed at top speed which then slowly drops to 0, then back up, then 0...this isn't the case on Windows. I have an ath9k, btw WIFI is my problem here
<mcurran> acovrig:  Means you didn't shut down properly - just force mount
<Billiard> acovrig: not formatted, or corrupted or wrong fstype
<joseph_> mkjgtft
<mcurran> use the 3g driver to mount with a superblock
<the_masam> acovrig, you may need to plug the HD into a windows box and reboot, then shut down
<joseph_> ghyt
<acovrig> correct fstype, did shutdown properly
<lotec> what is the name of the linux brower that used the FF engine. Euporia??? is that correct
<Unislash> mcurran: i'm not seeing that system/shared key box in this security type. if i go to wep i see it, but it won't let me use wep
<acovrig> not running windows from it, just a pool of pictures
<puff> lotec The engine is called gecko, so google on linux and gecko.
<the_masam> do you have an external connection you could use to hook it into a winbox?
<mcurran> Unislash:  Well I think I'm out of guesses for you.  Sorry.
<kusznir_> Hi:  How can I cause applications to NOT use the nvidia binary driver libraries without fully uninstalling the nvidia driver stuff?  (IE what does disabling the nvidia binary driver through the gui tool do with respect to making things work again)?
<mcurran> what wireless card do you have
<lotec> puff: the FF engine?
<selinuxium> hi all having some fun tryiong to get a broadcom 4303 wireless working under Karmic... ran sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter which installed the drivers... I get http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/62201 in dmesg... The driver shows as active in Hardware Drivers but the wlan is shown as disabled... And I can't get it up!!!! Any ideas?
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  (lsusb) 'sees' the port, properly sees it as Westell (327w), but I can't get networking to establish a connection.
<jongbergs> Unislash: afaik, rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity will reset gnome settings
<glen_> Hi all, my desktop has frozen but the rest of the system is working (maybe a better way to describe: I can't click any icons on the desktop). In windows I'd sort this type of problem by relaucnhing explorer.exe. This has happened twice now in ubuntu, is there a quick way to restart whatever I need to get things working again without restarting the whole system? If this is helpful... the last time this happened and I restarted the laptop, I
<spO> apparently fglrx/ati driver doesn't work with the new karmic kernel + 3000 series cards
<glen_> got a message about File Manager not responding and I hit force quit. Thanks
<Unislash> jongbergs: sure did :P
<cba123> ViaNocturn85, How far from the router?  How many walls and such?  What type of wireless (a, b, g, g mimo, n)?  Where are you downloading from?
<Unislash> jongberg: eh, i'll just put them back... anyhoo, that didn't work... any other guesses?
<ViaNocturn85> Oh, even if i'm sat next to it lol...a b/g
<mcurran> selinuxium - you need to type "sudo modprobe b43"
<ViaNocturn85> cba123: The downloads can be from the same country using http...ftp or usenet...its all the same problem
<cba123> ViaNocturn85, Are you using Wubi by chance?
<SeaPhor> ok Flannel i', on live cd 904 from canonical..
<ViaNocturn85> cba123: haha no, I'm a linux geek, Windows is only due to school
<ViaNocturn85> cba123: its a dual-boot to be exact
<country0129> <------<<<< linux ignorant
<calwig> syn-ack, thanks for the suggestion on gnash, sometone is going to try atm
<selinuxium> mcurran: I have done that now... Still not come up...
<cba123> ViaNocturn85, And you aren't downloading to a NTFS/Fat32 drive are you?
<Flannel> SeaPhor: And do you see partitions and stuff?
<MatBoy> is there a commanline command that can set my WS into pauze mode ?
<MatBoy> I can do it from gnome
<ViaNocturn85> cba123: No
<osotogari> can i install xfce over gnome?
<calwig> country0129, if you found yourself in this channel, you are less ignorant ;)
<MatBoy> osotogari: yes
<MikeChelen> osotogari: you can install it alongside gnome ;)
<country0129> <blush>  Thanky, Sir.
<acovrig> any way to mount a corrupted fat32 partition in ubuntu at least read-only - I am desperate
<MatBoy> how to pauze my system from the commandline ?
<osotogari> @ MikeChelen, MatBoy : just by apt-get install xfce ?
<MatBoy> no suspend, but pauze :)
<SeaPhor> Flannel, gparted showed them before, just not the installer/partitioner..
<cba123> ViaNocturn85, Not too sure then
<country0129> But 2 weeks of no internet on my desktop makes me ignorant due to being too poor to buy a new 'puter with a NIC card.
<mcurran> selinuxium:  Did you do modprobe -r ndiswrapper, because that sometimes interferes - I had to do modprobe b43 and after a few seconds there were wireless networks showing up - If not, just add one manually and add b43 to /etc/modules/ and restart
<bostikforever> I have a problem with my USB modem on Ubuntu karmic, anyone got an idea, please?
<bostikforever> :-)
<s_s|laptop> hi, I'm running NBR, where would firefox download any temporary files?
<country0129> I have the same problem, Bostikforever.
<MikeChelen> osotogari: probably want to use the xubuntu-desktop package
<ViaNocturn85> cba123: It's so odd...its persistant speed through windows, but on Linux it is so unsteady
<country0129> Or a similar problem.
<selinuxium> mcurran: no i did not -r ndiswrapper... Should I do that?
<MatBoy> mhh, no-one very set their system to pauze from trhe commandline ?
<naknomik> When desktop effects are enabled and I connect to my ubuntu desktop all I see is just a blank screen. Is there no way to share desktop and also have desktop effects enabled?
<osotogari> @ MikeChelen : Ill check it out. Thanks
<mcurran> Yeah, sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<cba123> ViaNocturn85, Could be the driver, is it Linux native, or ndiswrapper?
<VCoolio> s_s|laptop: if it's ubuntu like, probably a folder in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<somecode>.default
<mcurran> Then, sudo modprobe b43 again
<s_s|laptop> ah.
<gdiz> hey, I was wondering if anyone knows how to modify the "places" menu
<ViaNocturn85> native, the standard that came with Ubuntu
<spO> if you have a ati 3000 series card, fglrx (activating it) won't work... it will mess up your X
<MikeChelen> osotogari: after installing there should be a login option to pick gnome or xfce
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  (lsusb) 'sees' the port, properly sees it as Westell (327w), but I can't get networking to establish a connection.
<mcurran> Does anyone know the general configuration area for power management and mouse and keyboard that's not gnome-power-management?
<love> Hi all! when installing software, does ubuntu verify the package before installing??
<jfeole> member:s_s%7Claptop also check /tmp
<Billiard> acovrig: you could try fsck.vfat,  but i would do a backup of the partition first
<jongbergs> Unislash: try looking at the this gnome editor, launch it by gconf-editor command
<pennywise1968> @gdiz - I know you can edit ~/.gtk-bookmarks by hand but I don't know any other way.
<ctmjr> acovrig: do you know what partition it is?
<selinuxium> mcurran: Cheers I will go for a reboot then...
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Ah, really?  I imagine the Alternate CD will work just fine to install, and once you've installed, you probably won't have problems.
<acovrig> yes, /dev/sdf3, I can mount 1 and 2
<acovrig> but not 3
<acovrig> Palimpsest Disk Utility says "68 GB Unrecognized"
<jongbergs> love: it should, thru gpg keys
<Unislash> jongbergs: ok, what should i edit in there?
<acovrig> and terminal (mount) says that it can't read superblock
<jfeole> r u working now?
<ViaNocturn85> cba123: It's native, I had it installed with Jaunty, and then upgraded to Karmic
<s_s|laptop> So how do I get the open file dialog to show hidden files?
<cba123> ViaNocturn85, I'm out of ideas then
<mcurran> Yes gconf-editor is what I was looking for, so thanks
<acovrig> it doesn't have an operating system and was unmounted properly last time, so it isn't that
<VCoolio> s_s|laptop: ctrl+h
<pennywise1968> you can right click anywhere in the list and tick the hidden files box too
<love> ok, i was wondering because my internet cut out in the middle of download and was wondering if it knew what it was doing when it picked up where it left off
<mcurran> acovrig:  Does it have a filesystem partition or is it unallocated
<acovrig> I think I can change filesystems w/ the utility, but not mount
<dr3mro> please help me setup a system wide equilizer in karmic koala
<s_s|laptop> Full story: i'm trying to install fonts from a .zip archive but the archive manager only opens with luser rights
<mcurran> acovrig what is the filesystem type
<acovrig> it shows up as a W95 FAT32 (LBA) with fdisk -l
<unapiedra> how do I check which driver is running for my intel GM965-graphics card?
<SeaPhor> Flannel, 1 last thing,, besides the fact that i've never had to use the alt on this box before,,, from 7.10 to present,, every install i have to edit the kernel boot to "noacpi acpi=off vga=771" or i get no live desktop
<VCoolio> s_s|laptop: extract in ~/.fonts, or do you need them for other users too?
<jongbergs> unapiedra: lspci -v | grep -i vga
<Senesence> How can I establish that my hard drive has a mechanical problem?
<ninjah> How do I set the default run level? I can't find initttab...
<Billiard> acovrig: so you had files on this partition right? it was working at one point?
<acovrig> yes, just 1 hr ago
<BR4512> Bonjour, j' ai un petit problème avec une fonction que je voudrais utiliser (existe-t-elle ?) : Je voudrais ajouter, sans remplacer les traquers existants d'un fichier .torrent, le tracker de OpenBitTorent. J'ai bien essayé en long en large btreannounce.bittorrent ... mais il ne fait que remplacer, il ne semble pas gérer les "announce-list"
<acovrig> I have about 1 year of pictures on it
<jongbergs> Senesence: diagnose your hd using the mfr utility sotware
<dr3mro> please help me setup a system wide equilizer in karmic koala
<selinuxium> mcurran: Hmm... Still no joy... even with b43 in /etc/modules...
<mcurran> selinuxium:  run that auto eth option when you left click on the wireless to
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  (lsusb) 'sees' the port, properly sees it as Westell (327w), but I can't get networking to establish a connection.
<acovrig> if I dmesg | tail it says "FAT: bread failed, FSINFO block (sector = 1)"
<VCoolio> ninjah: is that about what process is booted when? install sysv-rc-conf
<ninjah> VCoolio: Yup! That's the one...
<BR4512> Hello, i have a problem with trakers in .torrent files . btreannounce.bittorrent change the tracker, but cant add trackers ... i want to do this in command line as btreannounce.bittorrent . Any idea ?
<acovrig> how do I correct a bad superblock?
<BR4512> /usr/bin/btreannounce.bittorrent http://new.uri:port/announce file1.torrent file2.torrent
<ninjah> VCoolio: There was this file called inittab that you could edit. Maybe that got removed or replaced with something new....
<SeaPhor> Flannel, that mean nothing to you? its bothered me for some time..
<Unislash> nm-applet
<Unislash> :/
<jongbergs> unapiedra: you can just use lspci -v and scroll back to entries related to your video card
<selinuxium> mcurran: done still no joy..   got this when I did sudo ifconfig wlan up...
<syn-ack> acovrig: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<selinuxium> mcurran: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/62203
<VCoolio> ninjah: don't know; I used sysv-rc-conf to disable some processes for faster boot, don't know much else
<kavurt> i'm looking for a .ape audio file. can anyone help me to find one?
<unapiedra> jongbergs, yeah I know that. thanks though (I just didn't remember that it was lspci)
<s_s|laptop> Vcoolio: ~/.fontcache ?
<ninjah> VCoolio: I'll have to look into sysv-rc-conf
<Billiard> acovrig: you could try fsck.vfat   but i do not know how reliable it is, i would trust windows's chkdsk more with fat32
<BLUE_BALLS> is there a way to use my webcam and voice mic as a camcorder? any software that does that and not separately?
<jongbergs> unapiedra: :)
<VCoolio> s_s|laptop: ? I don't have that file
<gdiz> pennywise1968, thanks
<Billiard> acovrig: you could at least check it with fsck.vfat without repairing
<banished> Hi, how to configure a mouse with additional buttons for horizontal scrolling?
<syn-ack> acovrig: Google is your friend.
<linuxguy2009> BLUE_BALLS: Tried Cheese?
<packet-sent> Is there a keyboard shortcut to move a file using drag and drop?
<BLUE_BALLS> linuxguy2009, does it record audio simultaneously?
<sidewalk> how do i make my ubuntu server an ubuntu desktop?
<acovrig> I tried the link, syn-ack, but it just responded w/ "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdf3"
<country0129> Google seems to be as ignorant as me with this dadgum router/modem.
<syn-ack> BLUE_BALLS: yes.
<Billiard> packet-sent: drag and drop kind of requires a mouse
<mcurran> selinuxium:  Did you let b43-fwcutter download and extract the firmware (wlapsta.o) or whatever.  I would try it again, or download the firmware yourself...
<linuxguy2009> BLUE_BALLS: Hmm not sure never used it myself. Ask the room.
<sidewalk> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<BLUE_BALLS> syn-ack, i'll look into that thanks
<selinuxium> mcurran: I let is do it itself....
<sakekasi> hello
<dooglus> packet-sent: shift
<toenail> non relative to ubuntu but does anyone know a sucessfull way to recover your yahoo password , if the secret question is forgoten as well
<mcurran> and it didn't get interrupted?
<sakekasi> i have a hp wireless optical mobile mouse and was looking for a driver for it
<acovrig> I tried "fsck.vfat /dev/sdf3", it replied "Read 512 bytes at 0:Input/output error"
<mrpoundsign> hello. I have a server I inherited, and I am trying to upgrade it. /etc/issue is "Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS \n \l" -- do-release-upgrade is saying no upgrade is available. Any clues? "update-manager-core is already the newest version."
<dooglus> packet-sent: if you're moving from one partition to another, it defaults to copy, else it defaults to move
<dooglus> packet-sent: if you want to force 'move', use 'shift'.  if you want to force 'copy', use 'control'
<Anacranom> Flannel, i dont see the alternate cd option for dl...?
<packet-sent> Billiard: I am aware of that, I want move functionality much same way I can make a symlink using drag and drop with the ctrl/shift keyboard shortcut
<syn-ack> mrpoundsign: Because you're using an LTS
<packet-sent> dooglus: thnx
<dooglus> toenail: to recover my forgotten passwords I look in the notepad where I wrote them all down
<mrpoundsign> ok, I get that. How do I not use LTS?
<country0129> LSHMBB
<mrpoundsign> do I need to reinstall?
<selinuxium> mcurran: go this when checking rfkill list.... http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/62204
<country0129> L.aughing S.o H.ard M.y B.elly B.ounces
<syn-ack> mrpoundsign: if you're using a production server, its suggested that you use an LTS
<syn-ack> mrpoundsign: What's wrong with your current install?
<Billiard> packet-sent: i dont understand what you want, you want to drag something and have it moved, not copied?
<ed1> :)
<crohakon> Anyone else using chrome for their browser?
<toenail> yea i might have done that but i used windows for a long time and you know how that goes reinstall every 3 -6 months
<dooglus> Billiard: I have serviced him adequately I believe
<Flannel> mrpoundsign: No, you need to go to your software sources and choose to update with non-LTS releases.  If you have no GUI, it's in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<syn-ack> crohakon: God. No.
<mcurran> selinuxium:  I assume you had a LAN connection and were connected when you ran fwcutter right?
<crohakon> syn-ack, why such a reaction?
<Flannel> Anacranom: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ has it
<dooglus> crohakon: I installed it, but tend to use firefox
<Anacranom> got it ty Flannel
<infidel2> how do you install google chrome?
<syn-ack> crohakon: Because... it's evil.
<dooglus> infidel2: I installed chromium, the open source version
<selinuxium> mcurran: yep :)
<mrpoundsign> thanks, Flannel. :)
<infidel2> dooglus how
<crohakon> dooglus, I installed it last night and I am going to use it for the next two weeks to see what I think. So far, I loads websites a lot faster then firefox
<Jolaren> Does anyone know the URI for Google Calendar? "Calendar" doesn't seem to work...
<infidel2> Jolaren google.com/calendar
<mcurran> selinuxium:  was b43 suggested through the hardware drivers app?
<kavurt> crohakon: I use chrome, but it's not ready yet
<webBuilder> I have mac pro and I had 2 portion, someone by mistake deleted linux ubuntu partition, so with testDisk I created a file called image.dd, I copied on my desktop ubuntu computer and try to mount it, and get the lost file out, who can I do that ?
<ed1> :-D
<dooglus> crohakon: I installed it when firefox was too slow to run google wave properly
<s_s|laptop> vcoolio: thanks, got it
<Maarten> I think it is sort of crappy one needs to resort to fwcutter type hacks. Linkys/Broadcom should just make linux drivers.
<selinuxium> mcurran: no... via ubuntuforum
<dooglus> crohakon: but then I realised everything is too slow to run google wave properly, so went back to firefox
<Jolaren> infidel2: On the contacts URI i've only written "contacts" works fine..
<s_s|laptop> had to create ~/.fonts
<crohakon> infidel2, http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<country0129> Amen, Maarten!
<selinuxium> Maarten: I agree!
<Billiard> webBuilder: you want to mount an image of a partition you created?
<crohakon> kavurt, I have not noticed any problems with it yet. Though, I did just start using it.
<pewpewhead> does ubuntu 64-bit use amd64 or ia64?
<dooglus> here's how to install chromium: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<randomusr> hello, is e17 available in the 9.10 repos someplace?
<Billiard> pewpewhead: amd
<pennywise1968> I use midori sometimes, it's webkit based like chrome
<sidewalk> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<crohakon> dooglus, never heard of google wave... what is it?
<country0129> That's one of my problems now>  Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  (lsusb) 'sees' the port, properly sees it as Westell (327w), but I can't get networking to establish a connection.
<Jolaren> infidel2: That gave me error, couldn't find calendar
<s_s|laptop> how come fiirefox doesn't know what app to open a file with when i select "open" from the DL manager context menu, but knows when I open a file automatically?
<tado> hey all. thunderbird doesn't allow me to save passwords, and i have to type them all in each i open it... anybody that can help^
<ctmjr> !info e17
<ubottu> Package e17 does not exist in karmic
<mcurran> Well I have a B4318 chip and I use b43-fwcutter and I had the Hardware Drivers app handle the installation (enable).  Then I setup a wireless network and tried to connect, then after that it would find networks when doing sudo modprobe b43.  So at first, it might not detect the networks at first, so you'll need to set it up manually...
<dooglus> crohakon: https://wave.google.com/wave/ -- it's a kind of gmail-meets-pidgin thing
<webBuilder> Billiard, yes that what the plan
<sidewalk> why isnt scsi support default in ubuntu desktop?
<bazhang> randomusr, no its not
<webBuilder> but all the tutorial that I find is not working
<randomusr> ctmjr, why not?
<sidewalk> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sidewalk> ehum, raid
<Billiard> webBuilder: mount -o loop image.dd /mnt/pathtomountpoint
<mcurran> tado:  are you working with an imap server
<webBuilder> Billiard, I will try that right now Thank you
<crohakon> dooglus, ahhh... I used empathy and thunderbird... I will take a look but does not sound like anything that would interest me.
<jbbarnes> I just set up a new Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server. It has no command history and no .bashrc I can modify to add alias commands. What can I do to get the terminal back to what I am comfortable with? Thanks.
<VCoolio> randomusr: add proper repos and you'll have it; check enlightenment.org for debs from august, but I recommend compiling from svn, but it takes some time and you need to know a little what you're doing or use a proper howto
<shawnboy> is this place I can ask linux question?
<mcurran> shawnboy:  yes
<mxktmdude> hi everyone, trying to connect my computer to the tv, but when i reboot, the video out stops working after the system is booted. Seems like its a setting with xorg?
<dooglus> crohakon: it's quite interesting, but not really ready yet I think.  and also still in private beta
<bazhang> shawnboy, an ubuntu question
<crohakon> shawnboy, yes, but more so Ubuntu questions.
<tado> mcurran: nope: pop. i had the checkbox working, then i set up a master pass, and when i took it off for other reasons, the checkbox isn't there any longer
<webBuilder> Billiard, this is what it's giving me "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<shawnboy> yeah, (although it would apply to any linux I suspect). here it is... i want to add files to an ISO before burning it to CD / DVD.
<webBuilder> Billiard, so I did "-t ext3" but is not working
<dooglus> !info k3b > shawnboy
<linuxguy2009> shawnboy: ISO Master
<Amigadude> where would firefox be keeping it's config files? I need to check the permissions cos I can't chage any settings... not even the homepage
<Billiard> webBuilder: is this an image of your entire disc or of one partition?
<crohakon> shawnboy, ask away.
<bazhang> !remaster | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<webBuilder> Billiard, one of the partition
<randomusr> VCoolio, have a proper how link?
<VCoolio> randomusr: here's a good and uptodate howto; you can skip step 5 http://cafelinux.org/OzOs/content/how-install-ozos-desktop-existing-os
<shawnboy> I have the sysresccd.iso and want to burn a couple DVDs with of it (bootable and usable) along with some files of my own.
<Billiard> webBuilder: it should work then as long as its not corrupted
<country0129> I think you can do that with WINRar, Shawnboy
<linuxguy2009> Amigadude: Its a folder in your home folder. Its hidden starts with a .
<bazhang> shawnboy, ubuntu customisation kit is one of the easier ones
<jbbarnes> I just set up a new Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server. It has no command history and no .bashrc I can modify to add alias commands. What can I do to get the terminal back to what I am comfortable with? Thanks.
<webBuilder> Billiard, did not :(  what should I do ?
<shawnboy> WINRar comment lost me. I'm on ubuntu.
<VCoolio> randomusr: step 5 is the ozos part, just a pack of apps to make it a proper desktop environment, you don't need it to have e17 running
<country0129> Yeah, I'm trying to get rid of Windoze, too.
<webBuilder> Billiard, is telling me "mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<webBuilder> "
<webBuilder> any other suggestion ?
<Amigadude> linuxguy2009: what's the switch to see . files with ls?
<ctmjr> randomusr: no idea why it is not in the repos
<dryg> how do you extract .rar files shawnboy
<linuxguy2009> bazhang: ubuntu customization kit is for customizing an ubuntu desktop cd. Im not sure that would work for a sysrescd.iso.
<randomusr> VCoolio, do I need to un-install Gnome?
<shawnboy> ubuntu customization kit sounds complex for what I'm wanting. I'm not arguing... it just seems that there would be a simpler way to "slip in" some extra files to an existing ISO before burning it.
<centHOGG> <handbrake dark gamma
<Billiard> webBuilder: this filesystem was working when you created the image?
<mrpoundsign> Amigadude: ls -a
<draconis> does PulseAudio use hardware mixing if it is available?
<VCoolio> randomusr: no, just follow the howto and e17 becomes an option in the session menu in your login screen
<linuxguy2009> shawnboy: ISO Master is for working with ISOs in that manner.
<linuxguy2009> shawnboy: Among others.
<jbbarnes> Anybody? I just set up a new Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server. It has no command history and no .bashrc I can modify to add alias commands. What can I do to get the terminal back to what I am comfortable with? Thanks.
<webBuilder> Billiard, I do believe so I gave to someone and they erased when they upgrade the mac portion of the file
<VCoolio> randomusr: you can also install openbox and kde and what not at the same time, and choose in your login screen
<shawnboy> ah. ok. never heard of it. I'll look into ISO Master. "among others"... can you name one or two more in case I need to look further?
<mxktmdude> my video out (composite cable) stops working after the booting process finishes.. any idea how to fix this?
<VCoolio> randomusr: not that that would be very useful, but still
<randomusr> VCoolio, what about associating applications with the icons that I and and placing the programs I already have into the appropriate menus?
<exitstate> is there a arm toolchain for building arm binaries in default ubuntu?
<tado> anybody that can save me from typing in 12 different passwords each time i start thunderbird? it won't show the checkbox.... :(
<[-jon-]_> I am using an ubuntu live cd right now. How can I reinstall grub on ONE SPECIFIC DRIVE
<linuxguy2009> jbbarnes: If you need server to behave like desktop, then just install desktop.
<[-jon-]_> I dont want grub messing with my windows drive
<ninjah> I'm still trying to figure out how to change run levels. I don't have /etc/event.d.... What's going on here?
<Billiard> webBuilder: you are sure its an image of a partition such as   /dev/sda1   not /dev/sda
<BR4512> Hello, i have a problem with trakers in .torrent files . btreannounce.bittorrent change the tracker, but cant add trackers ... i want to do this in command line as btreannounce.bittorrent(/usr/bin/btreannounce.bittorrent http://new.uri:port/announce file1.torrent file2.torrent) . Any idea please ? (sry about my english)
<jbbarnes> It is a server. Most 8.04's have command history and .bashrc by default.
<darthmartin> Any preferences to evolution mail or thunderbird? just wondering what some opinions are
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  (lsusb) 'sees' the port, properly sees it as Westell (327w), but I can't get networking to establish a connection.
<linuxguy2009> shawnboy: look in the software center or synaptic for ISO.
<VCoolio> randomusr: that's copied from your normal ubuntu settings (the files are in ~/.local/share/applications) and the menu is also available in sort of the same way; no worries there
<seidos> is it possible to change the backgrounds of application windows in enlightenment e17 without modifying the source code?
<jbbarnes> This is the first one I didn't set up myself and I dont' know what was done differently.
<shawnboy> ok.
<Billiard> webBuilder: what was the error when you specified the fstype -t ext3
<webBuilder> Billiard, actually I do not really know for sure I just created that file via testDisk
<cba123> country0129, Just have to ask, you only have USB from your modem, right?
<jongbergs> jbbarnes: what does echo $SHELL gives?
<shawnboy> thanks for the help. I'm better off than I was before asking. I'm going to research a little now. Good eve all.
<linuxguy2009> country0129: Have you googled this first?
<country0129> No.  But I don't have an NIC card for firewire.
<randomusr> VCoolio, any showstoppers/major annoyances from svn?
<BR4512> darthmartin: Thunderbird for me .... because addons for googles calendar and google mail contacts sync too
<country0129> Yes, severally, Linuxguy
<VCoolio> seidos: you mean e17 apps? like in change themes? please clarify
<webBuilder> Billiard, this what I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<webBuilder> "
<Amigadude> ~/.mozilla/firefox
<darthmartin> br4512 ill give it a try, thanks for the opinion :)
<jbbarnes> jongbergs: "/bin/sh: SHELL: not found"
<sidewalk> how does one install raid in Ubuntu Desktop?
<Senesence> jongbergs: Is there a generic linux program that can run the relevant checks?
<crohakon> I think what I like most about chrome is that it does not have the extra space used up at the top like firefox does.
<linuxguy2009> country0129: Is the DSL modem only USB? No ethernet jack?
<bassliner> where did /boot/grub/menu.lst go with the new 1.9blablabeta grub in karmic?
<Billiard> webBuilder: try     fdisk -l image.dd
<webBuilder> Billiard, actually this is the full text"mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<webBuilder>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<webBuilder>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<webBuilder>        dmesg | tail  or so
<webBuilder> "
<FloodBot1> webBuilder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webBuilder> sorry guys
<jbbarnes> sorry, I meant: /bin/sh
<country0129> No ethernet jack.
<Billiard> webBuilder: dont do that
<seidos> VCoolio:  example: text editor has a white background with black text.  I want it to be black with magenta text.
<VCoolio> randomusr: it takes time, and development is fast so things can break; it is still alpha; but I've used it for 1,5 years now and it's pretty stable
<jongbergs> jbbarnes: is your current account have super user privilege?
<Billiard> webBuilder: try     fdisk -l image.dd      tell me if its error or otherwise
<BR4512> darthmartin: wait a minute, will list you my addons
<randomusr> VCoolio, what's the latest stable that you're using?
<codazoda> My WiFi is dead after resume.  I can remove and then re-add it to get it to work.  How can I do this automatically on resume?
<jongbergs> jbbarnes: you need to modify your shell from /bin/sh to /bin/bash thru usermod commmand
<linuxguy2009> country0129: You may want to contact your service provider for a modem with ethernet connection. That would simplify things greatly Im guessing.
<jbbarnes> yes, and I can do a su - to switch to root mode and still no command editing, or history. Hitting the up arrow results in ^[[A
<webBuilder> Billiard, I think I should pestbin it for you
<darthmartin> br4512 list your addons?
<Billiard> webBuilder: no just tell me if its error or not
<VCoolio> seidos: then change gtk themes, the inside of windows is gtk2; use gnome-appearance-properties if you have gnome-settings-daemon running or edit ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<country0129> It has (the modem) an ethernet connection.  This dinosaur computer doesn't.
<platius> bassliner; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2    check here
<SeaPhor> Flannel, the 9.04 had all partitions available to edit, the 9.10 has no partitions,,, any help?
<VCoolio> randomusr: there is no latest stable with svn, I use 43487 now, that's from two weeks ago, they're already with 43854 now
<webBuilder> Billiard, I do not know if it is error I am not familiar with this kind of thing
<seidos> VCoolio: whoa, overload.  let me try performing your algorithm
<linuxguy2009> jbbarnes: Not certain on this but if the history is saved in a settings file in home folder then maybe you might need to check the permissions of that folder/file for read/write privs?
<webBuilder> Billiard, here is what I get http://pastebin.com/m64458733
<webBuilder> Billiard, please take a look at it for me
 * rcmaehl_linux now has 5000 tv channels on his computer
<jbbarnes> linuxguy2009. Okay, I will check that.
<davebs> I had a wifi driver working on 2.6.31-14, i upgraded the kernel to -15, it stopped working, then i downgraded, and now it's still not working... tried recompiling driver, etc, kind of stuck?
<linuxguy2009> country0129: Buy a network card, problem solved.
<codazoda> Can I run a couple modprobe commands automatically on resume from suspend?
<Billiard> webBuilder: there was only one partition on this disk? it looks like this might be a image of the entire disk
<country0129> I know, Mr. Linuxguy.  I know.  Just hate to put a card in this 'puter when I plan to upgrade after the first of the year or so.
<BR4512> darthmartin: IMO, Thunderbird 2 is useless, but very powerfull if "I" can sync my contacts list and calendars on internet (Google mails and Calendars) i have all thoses data in all computer in that way
<tsrk> How can I check what's using the most RAM from the CLI?
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Even in the alternate CD?
<kewlbns69> hey guys i installed astro mennace a few weteks ago worked great till today...either i get no graphics on screen or it stalls out on load...any ideas?
<temporarytao> tsrk, use top
<temporarytao> tsrk, use "top"
<amagee> hey i'm trying to install openjdk on ubuntu 9.10, and i'm getting this error here: http://dpaste.com/123155/ .. any ideas?
<tsrk> temporarytao: does that automatically sort by memory?
<webBuilder> Billiard, what are my option to get the data back
<randomusr> VCoolio, how well does e17 work with compiz?
<SeaPhor> Flannel, dl'ing the alt now,, but why would there be a diff in the live cd's?
<temporarytao> tsrk, i think the automatic sorting is by cpu usage
<linuxguy2009> country0129: Thats a good idea, cool. Maybe you could suspend your service till then. The modem is either supported or not by the kernel.
<Billiard> webBuilder: sorry, please answer my question
<amagee> ah never mind, looks like 'sudo apt-get update' fixed it
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Because it uses an entirely different installation process.
<temporarytao> tsrk, i recommend you read the manual -> "man top"
<VCoolio> randomusr: it doesn't; you can compile ecomorph which is a modification of compiz for e17; there is a howto for ecomorph on the same site
<codazoda> I'm using a keystroke as a band-aid to run modprobe on resume from suspend.  There's got to be a better way.  No ideas?  A file in /etc/pm/config.d/ maybe?
<webBuilder> ops sorry Billiard, there were 2 partiontion mac and Ubuntu 9.4
<platius> kewlbns69;   start it up from a terminal and see what error messages you get
 * Amigadude headbutts the laptop
<Amigadude> save settings firefox or I kill you
<country0129> I found some drivers for older Linux versions.  Just can't get them to work on 9.10:  not supported.
<Billiard> webBuilder: try this...
<kewlbns69> platius i get a slew of cannot find [file].tga and various others
<VCoolio> randomusr: http://cafelinux.org/OzOs/content/how-install-ecomorph-ozos-e17
<temporarytao> hey, has anyone been getting updates in the last three days or so?
<tsrk> temporarytao: is the VIRT column the amount of memory used? and i don't have "man" cause it's a minimal server
<temporarytao> i haven't been getting any
<hyperstream> is it possible to setup a 'fake domain' within my LAN to a ubuntu server(for web dev) instead of using http://ip.addr.ess/
<linuxguy2009> country0129: Perhaps a good solution till you get your nre machine is to simply revert to the 8.04.3 LTS release which the drivers were probably meant for.
<country0129> What's crazy is it was working well with Windoze ME.  I can 'see' the port from a terminal when I type "lsusb.'  Just can't get it to network.
<darthmartin> Does anyone know why my x64 version of ubuntu 9.10 is having problems with flash? my flash loads and everything, but when i try to click (ex: pause button, hd button, fullscreen, youtube) anything it doesn't work? Its works some times, but most of the time it doesn't HELP!
<temporarytao> tsrk, i think it's the %mem column
<Billiard> webBuilder: parted image.dd ,    then type print if gives you a prompt
<tado> mcurran: sorry... i re-checked my accounts on thunderbird. one of them is imap, actually the first and default one
<SeaPhor> Flannel, i understand that, but i have been using this laptop since release 7.04, always a fresh install, this is the first time i have had any issue
<linuxguy2009> darthmartin: Did you install flash from the repos or manually installed it?
<platius> kewlbns69;   don't recognize the problem, perhaps someone else might.
<BR4512> darthmartin: Thunderbird2 : "Enigmail", "GcontactSync" / Sunbird : "Fournisseur pour Google Agenda" (maybe "Provider for Google Calendar")
<webBuilder> Billiard, I did what you have told me do you want me to show you?
<puff> Does anybody know how to invoke a suspend-to-ram without a mouse?
<tsrk> temporarytao: may I pm you my top output? the %s don't add up to the total
<darthmartin> linuxguy: I think so, i just installed it from "install missing plugin" in firefox, i wasn't paying too much attention
<Billiard> webBuilder: did it say like 2 partitions or something? or have errors?
<madpinger> ugh, I have karmic with a ca0110-IBG SB X-fi extreme and I have installed the backports per the bug report and still no sound :/
<linuxguy2009> puff: CTRL+ALT+DEL to bring up the shutdown menu. Choose suspend.
<webBuilder> Billiard, it did print a lots of stuff at the end it did say Ignore/Cancel? and stopped
<temporarytao> tsrk, i think that's expected. top doesn't really show "everything"
<temporarytao> there should be some slight discrepancies
<Billiard> webBuilder: idk pastebin i guess
<webBuilder> Billiard, here is it http://pastebin.com/m5627860f
<puff> linuxguy2009: That only gives me "log out" and "Switch usre"
<tsrk> temporarytao: ok. i'm just confused that my LAMP server is using 500Mb of ram and it seems like apache is using most. know any way to debug that?
<linuxguy2009> puff: What version of Ubuntu?
<pixie_pie> can anyone tell me the best software to use for enhanced vi?
<tado> mcurran: sorry to hassle you... but i'm assuming from your answer that you might know a solution to my problem, and i've now been struggling with it for the last 10 days and nobody has been able to provide any answer...
<Billiard> webBuilder: hmm lol
<kewlbns69> platius: this is what spits out when i run the launcher script http://pastebin.com/d5cb7cc71
<puff>  linuxguy2009: jaunty.
<puff> pixie_pie: emacs? :-)
<pixie_pie> uh i said vi
<pixie_pie> not emacs
<BLUE_BALLS> how do i record with cheese so that its not sluggish?
<webBuilder> Billiard, what happened I hope it's easy thing
<linuxguy2009> puff: ALT+F1 over to system, prefs, keyboard shortcuts. Set your own keystroke for suspend.
<webBuilder> Billiard, I have to be a super user huh
<puff> pixie_pie: You asked for enhanced vi.
<keithclark> I have a problem with internet access on a machine that was using wired.  It was disconnected and automatically went to wireless.  Now that I'm back on wired all I get is "openfire http binding service" whenever I try to use firefox.
<webBuilder> Billiard, let me try again, it is really a long day for me
<puff> linuxguy2009: Ah,http://www.objectivistcenter.org/cth--1782-blink_think.aspx neat.
<Billiard> webBuilder: no you dont
<pixie_pie> puff along the lines of vim
<pixie_pie> or something like that but better
<webBuilder> Billiard, really so what do I have to do
<puff> pixie_pie: Right, better, qued emacs.
<Billiard> webBuilder: well its difficult because you dont even know what this is an image of, and you dont even know if the filesystem was working when you created this image
<hyperstream> is it possible to setup a 'fake domain' within my LAN to a ubuntu server(for web dev) instead of using http://ip.addr.ess/
<puff> pixie_pie: Btw, you *do* know emacs has a vi emulation mode, right?
<temporarytao> tsrk, i'm not really familiar with running LAMP servers but, i'd hazard a guess that the high memory usage would be caused by your SQL db and other services
<linuxguy2009> puff: Did I miss something? Whats the article?
<temporarytao> tsrk, i guess you have some optimizing to do :)
<pixie_pie> puff, thanks for the emacs commercial, but looking for VI solutiosn here
<puff> linuxguy2009: Which?
<linuxguy2009> puff: linuxguy2009: Ah,http://www.objectivistcenter.org/cth--1782-blink_think.aspx neat.
<psypher246> hi all, i have been using ubuntu and linux now for a few years, and recently i have started to get very tired of the  "slowness" of the desktop when there is any kind of high disk io, not exorbitantly high disk io, the whole desktop becomes unresposive, for example copying files, doing av scan, unzipping rar's adn more recently ubuntuone doing a metadata hashing on all the files in my folder (4GB or so). can anyone explain why there is this problem? doesn'
<webBuilder> Billiard,  I thank you so much
<Flannel> puff: When helping, please be helpful.  Thanks
<sidewalk> anyone around who can answer if its possible to install Ubuntu Desktop with Raid?
<BLUE_BALLS> how do i record with cheese so that its not sluggish?
<puff> pixie_pie: I'm only kidding, but I am serious about the vi emulation, it's my best tool for seducing vi usres over to the emacs side.
<sidewalk> cause ubuntu server and alternate are having problems mounting data from the usb stick
<temporarytao> tsrk, i have a link for you "http://vps.net/forum/forums/general-discussion/850-removing-unnecessary-servies-centos-lamp-config"
<Flannel> pixie_pie: What do you mean by enhanced
<webBuilder> Billiard, I'll try to recover the file again, Thank you for your time God bless you
<xa0z> Is there a location to download the Ubuntu distro for the Aspire One 10.1"  ?
<parkerlreed> Hey
<puff> linuxguy2009: Oops, sorry, that was a miskey.  Interesting review, though.
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Whats your machine specs?
<temporarytao> it's for centOS though but it should provide some good parallels for you
<linuxguy2009> puff: hehe thats ok
<puff> And i will now try out my new suspend keyboard shortcut, which if it works will mean I will not say anyhting more for a while.
<centHOGG> <handbrake dark gamma
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: doesn;t matter which machine i use, but currently a dell m6300 2.3ghz dualcore, 3gb ram
<puff> Hm.
<pixie_pie> i knew it puff! =)
<parkerlreed> I installed FCE Ultra in Ubuntu 9.10 via software center but I cant find it where is it located?
<pixie_pie> you are an emacs salesman =p
<hyperstream> Anyone ?
<hyperstream> yes or no would help alot
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: No idea why you would experience high disk IO unless you have added 3rd party repos and have installed questionable apps.
<puff> pixie_pie: Hey, "vi vi vi" = "666", QED vi is The Editor of The Beast.
<pixie_pie> hah
<puff> linuxguy2009: Dangit, the suspend doesn't appear to work. Hm.
<pixie_pie> nm i shall solve my own problems on my own.  obviously emacs is not my answer
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: and on a default install?
<linuxguy2009> puff: What did you set the shortcut to?
<xa0z> Is there a location to download the Ubuntu distro for the Aspire One 10.1"  ?
<puff> linuxguy2009: alt-pause.
<Flannel> pixie_pie: What do you mean by enhanced?
<njbartlett> trism: Hi! Still no language bar after complete uninstall and reinstall of ibus :-(
<parkerlreed> Any help
<SeaPhor> ok Flannel i've verified the alt cd md5, am installing now, will update via Anacranom
<linuxguy2009> puff: try another one besides pause maybe unusable. Try something simple first to see if it works. Then change it later.
<linuxguy2009> puff: ctrl+alt+s for example
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: and i'm not syaing i'm experiencing very high disc io, i'm saying that if there is any kind of high disk io (not even that high,conky graphs only shows 50% usgae) the entire pc becomers complete unresponsive, most apps grey's out or don't display at all until the process is complete
<temporarytao> can anyone tell me what is really "optimized" in UNR? (besides the display)
<BLUE_BALLS> how do i record with cheese so that its not sluggish? could the fact that i'm using a netbook be the problem?
<hyperstream> Is this called something? -> make http://192.168.0.12/ use a fake domain(only on LAN) http://www.fakedomain.com/ (easyer for me to access it basicly)
<rfm> Is there something special I need to do to make nonprivileged user mounts work? I have placed the "user" option in the fstab line, and the mount works fine if I use "sudo mount", but mount without sudo gives "mount error: permission denied or not superuser and mount.cifs not installed SUID".  mount.cifs is suid, and /etc/fstab is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/323941/ .
<temporarytao> BLUE_BALLS, check if you haven't set the resolution too high
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Bring up system monitor and sort by CPU usage, anything peeking really high?
<BLUE_BALLS> temporarytao, its default settings, nothing higher
<temporarytao> BLUE_BALLS: a lower resolution usually makes cheese much more responsive
<bostikforever> I have a problem with my USB modem on Ubuntu karmic, anyone got an idea, please?
<bostikforever> :-)
<BLUE_BALLS> temporarytao, lower than default?
<parkerlreed> What is the key combo for force quit
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: this is very repeatable especially when unzipping rar's (which i know is a bad OSS program) or copying files to USB stick (ntfs file system) but now that i have ub unbuntuone installed and everyboot have to wait 5-10 ins before i can use my machine, i am getting annoyed
<temporarytao> BLUE_BALLS, cheese's default setting is usually optimistic. try to set it lower
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: no cpu is very low usage
<draconis> temporarytao, I don't think it means compiler optimizations... no Compositing? I know there is the lpia for some low power intel chips
<BLUE_BALLS> temporarytao, oh ok thanks i'll try that and maybe brb
<pixie_pie> Flannel, I want to use something like vi but not vi because vi is a pain in the butt
<parkerlreed> Force quit?
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: So basically just using rars and your flashdrive is slow mainly?
<pixie_pie> I'm new to using vi so I want something like vi on crack
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: no
<parkerlreed> Anybody?
<psypher246> that is just 2 2 things i do every day
<draconis> well, you either want to learn vi or you don't want to use something like vi at all
<temporarytao> draconis, so no real benefits added then? (using an msi wind here. fast enough but i want to tweak that. :) )
<psypher246> the 2 i mean
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: You on 9.10?
<psypher246> but now ubuntuone is killing me
<psypher246> no 9.0.4
<Flannel> pixie_pie: Can you be more specific?  What do you dislike?
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Ubuntu one does nothing just sitting there.
<trism> njbartlett: not sure what else the problem could be, did you install everything in System/Administration/Language Support for Japanese and set the input method to ibus?
<pixie_pie> Flannel that I can't use the up and down arrows and stuff
<tsrk> temporarytao: thanks for the link, i'll look through that
<parkerlreed> Force quit Please!!??
<BR451> Hello, i have a problem with trakers in .torrent files . btreannounce.bittorrent change the tracker, but cant add trackers ... i want to do this in command line as btreannounce.bittorrent(/usr/bin/btreannounce.bittorrent http://new.uri:port/announce file1.torrent file2.torrent) . Any idea please ?
<draconis> temporarytao, I personally like dwm on netbooks because things take the absolute minimum of screen space
<Flannel> pixie_pie: Er... You should be able to.  Have you installed "vim" itself?  the default vim is stripped down and lacks those features.
<MeXTuX> I have a Biostar P4M900-M4 motherboard and also have a 3.2 GHz Pentium 4 processor. The manual says that the motherboard can handle up to 4 GB of RAM. So my question is can a 32 bit Ubuntu recognize all the 4 GB of RAM ??
<pixie_pie> Flannel so you think I should use vim?
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: no ubuntuone is busy hashing my files, every single time i start it
<parkerlreed> Can anybody hear me?
<Flannel> pixie_pie: With vim you can use arrow keys, yes.
<Flannel> pixie_pie: Yes
<centHOGG> MeXTuX: not very well
<njbartlett> trism: Yes I did
<pixie_pie> Thanks =)
<Flannel> parkerlreed: Yes, we can.
<rfm> pixie_pie: jed or pico or nano might be what you want
<iGadget> evening
<parkerlreed> Any help
<Flannel> !helpme | parkerlreed
<ubottu> parkerlreed: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Are you on 9.10? Ubuntu One should only be doing anything only when files are added or removed from your cloud space.
<iGadget> how can I check which package users-admin is in? I found a bug in it I'd like to report.
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: this issue happens with several different programs, the ones mentioned are the ones that i do most often, but like i said any kind of slightly high disk IO and pc is useless to me
<BLUE_BALLS> temporarytao, now its not recording audio in cheese. thanks for the video thing that did pretty good
<temporarytao> draconis, that's from archlinux, right?
<parkerlreed> !repeat
<njbartlett> trism: Another interesting effect, if I press the shortcut for ibus (Ctrl-Space) in any application, it causes it to hang for about 10 seconds
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Flannel> iGadget: is users-admin a program?  dpkg -S `which users-admin` (dpkg -S /path/to/file)
<psypher246> linuxguy2009:  no i am on jaunty
<temporarytao> BLUE_BALLS, does it record audio "out of" cheese? you need to check if your mic is working
<draconis> temporarytao, actually... it's generally expected for you to compile it yourself, as most of the options are hard coded
<IngForigua> [ot] Someone know how to change a irc network (command)
<BLUE_BALLS> temporarytao, how do i check that?
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Which apps exactly are using your high disk activity?
<temporarytao> draconis, hmmm.... well, i guess i had to grow out of depending on ubuntu for my linux some time. :)
<tado> some help with saving passwords in thundebird? i'm going crazy!
<iGadget> Flannel: thanks. It appears to be part of the gnome-system-tools package.
<mac9416> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<psypher246> and no ubuntuone is not just sitting there, i uploaded 2 gb of files 3 days ago and for the last 3 days it has been trying to upload them and everytime i start it it first has to spend 5 mins hashish  (doing something to rthe disk like mad)
<temporarytao> BLUE_BALLS, are you in 9.10?
<BLUE_BALLS> tado, i email that kind of stuff to myself
<BLUE_BALLS> temporarytao, yes
 * iGadget is off filing bugs
<tado> BLUE_BALLS: ??
<mordof> what program would one use to write to dvd-rw s?  the one in nautilus doesn't seem to support rewriting..
<Dallas> Hey guys. I've got this dell mini 10 and I finally got the psb drivers working on it last night. But now it'll lock up randomly while I'm doing things, it's happened 2 times with synaptic open and probably 5 times while browsing in firefox. Any idea what I could do to remedy this situation?
<BLUE_BALLS> tado, if you email passwords to yourself you can always have them
<temporarytao> BLUE_BALLS, not really sure here but i guess you could try right clicking on the sound icon and checking preferences
<linuxguy2009> mordof: brasero, k3b, or my personal fav Nero Linux 4 (costs just $20).
<temporarytao> there should be a tab there for output
<arcnewuss> where is grub/menu.lst in karmic
<XDS> what is wrong with the following code http://nopaste.info/d9cd367b12.html
<XDS> ?
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: like i said unzipping rar's copying large fiels anywhere to any kind of files system, copuying files over the lan, ascanning for virusses with clamtk, running par 2 on files i got from newsgroups, all kijnds of things
<temporarytao> draconis, can you link me to a good site for learning archlinux?
<tado> BLUE_BALLS: that's not what i meant :) i remember them all, i just want thunderbird to save passwords for my e-mail accounts. it doesn't show the checkbox to save them and i have to type in 12 passwords!
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: All system updates installed?
<psypher246> yes
<BLUE_BALLS> tado, oh sorry i didn't understand
<BLUE_BALLS> tado, my email is all browser based
<psypher246> this is an ongoing issue since since i started using ubuntu warty
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Does the same happen when using the live session CD?
<Flannel> XDS: You'll need to ask in whatever channel's support VBScript, try ##vb.net
<tado> BLUE_BALLS: that's ok, but if somebody has any clue, please DO help!
<armence> Hey all, I have a python GTK script which I would like to run at startup. Can anyone help me set that up?
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: i will have to test but i assume so since it happens on every ubuntu i have ever used
<BLUE_BALLS> tado, have you tried other email clients besides thunderbird?
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Have you ever tried any other distros on that machine?
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: really thought this is just something most users live with
<draconis> temporarytao, archlinux.org
<psypher246> linuxguy2009:  no i haven't
<SonicFreak94> I have what would seem to be a graphics driver problem. Basically, whenever I install the Recommended nvidia 173 drivers, after restarting Ubuntu, I get a black screen, and a split-second text login screen, then it goes back to black and loops. (Ubuntu 9.10, GeForce FX5200 AGP) Does anyone know of a solution? I'd like to run this natively instead of on a virtual machine
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: and not just this machine, every machine i have ever used
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Test ANY other OS on that machine and see if you get the same lag. may come down to a hardware issue if so.
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Well ubuntu isnt for everyone. I personally love it.
<tado> nope. i am totally fine with thunderbird. i had the checkbox, it had saved all my passes etc. then i put a master pass, but after i took it off and deleted all the passwords saved (for other reasons), it didn't show the checkbox, so now i have to type them all in each time
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: so u have neer had your pc freeze up like this when copying files and doing a lot of disk io
<tado> sorry BLUE_BALLS, that was for you
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Nope.
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: i don;'t really want to use any other distro
<davebs> is there any reason upgrading the kernel in synaptic then downgrading again would cause a driver that worked before to stop working?
<arcnewuss> what happened to grub in version 9.10 i'm lost
<psypher246> i have invested too much time on it
<jeez1234> 'E: libbeecrypt6: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2' <-- i get that every time i use synaptic! how to fix this?
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Test the live cd and see if you have the same lag. if you dont then you have either installed a bad behaving app from the repos, or 3rd  party repo, or maybe have introduced a new bug in the updates from my best guess.
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: the biggest culprit is firefox, it dies the quickest out of all apps, some still work but FF always greys out
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Go test the live cd and come back.
<arcnewuss> i need to edit boot options in grub
<kavurt> arcnewuss: there's grub2 in karmic. what do you need?
<centHOGG> psypher246: ff is also starting to get bloated too
<armence> How can I run a python script at login?
<centHOGG> disk reads from hell
<arghh2d2> ff has been bloated
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  (lsusb) 'sees' the port, properly sees it as Westell (327w), but I can't get networking to establish a connection.  I probably need a driver,  but Westell/Linksys don't have drivers for Linux.:-(
<arcnewuss> i want to add boot option
<randomusr> best music player for linux?
<tck9> is there a quick/easy way to find a directories under / that have a lot of files in them
<roccity_> armence, add it to your /usr/len to the start up appsocal/bin and th
<Warp4> country0129 why are you using USB?
<tck9> looking for very large directories that i can prune.
<arghh2d2> randomusr: mpd/ncmpcpp
<centHOGG> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<arcnewuss> i just realized that it was 2
<centHOGG> !xmms2
<SonicFreak94> Anyone?
<country0129> 'Cause this dinosaur of a 'puter doesn't have a NIC card.
<arcnewuss> its different than what i'm used to
<linuxguy2009> country0129: Have you considered switching from DSL to cable of the same speed?
<Warp4> country0129you know NIC cards arent that expensive =)
<armence> roccity_, I don't have a /usr/len what is that?
<roccity_> armence, sorry /usr/local/bin
<country0129> No cable here in my area.
<sidewalk> anyone around who has installed ubuntu server from an USB stick?
<country0129> Nossir, not particularly expensive, but I'm going to upgrade sometime after the first of the year.
<linuxguy2009> country0129: All you need is a NIC. Easily get a used 3Com card at a used PC shop for $5.
<pixie_pie> Can anyone tell me how i can add a program to my applications menu?
<linuxguy2009> country0129: And a different modem from service provider.
<randomusr> arghh2d2, is that all command line?
<country0129> Thank you.
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: this suggest bad sata drivers : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212955&page=2
<country0129> I quit.
<jeez1234> any solutions??
<bastidrazor> pixie_pie: right click applications and edit menu
<bastidrazor> !boot > armence
<ubottu> armence, please see my private message
<arghh2d2> randomusr: mpd is a background daemon...ncmpc and ncmpcpp are ncurses front ends
<mcurran> System:    Host 5660 Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<df00z> hey, does ubuntu server do md raid autodetect on startup?
<randomusr> arghh2d2, does it had ODDB capability?
<aegimius1> Need help. How can I tell what the IP address is of the PC I am currently using? I have a router, and another PC which is connected to the same router. So how can I tell the IP address of the Ubuntu PC I am using? It's the subnet mask, right???
<pixie_pie> bastidrazor, do you know where I can find gvim?  I just installed it but can't seem to locate it
<centHOGG> df00z: you mean on an fresh install with raid
<ninjah> df00z: Yup! But you might have to configure it to auto boot if one of the drives goes bad
<mcurran> ipconfig
<arghh2d2> !oddb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oddb
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Try 9.10 maybe it has improved SATA drivers.
<df00z> centHOGG: i mean if i pop in the server cd
<Sagaci> aegimius1: ifconfig
<arghh2d2> randomusr: what's that?
<jercos> Hey guys, I just upgraded a Wubi install of Intrepid that had been upgraded from hardy directly to karmic via editing /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade. Yeah, I know, I'm an idiot.
<SonicFreak94> Nobody? =<
<aegimius1> I don't want the IP address of my router obviously...
<df00z> and my box already has an mdraid set up
<df00z> will it autodetect it
<armence> roccity_, thanks
<df00z> desktop doesnt
<K0d3g3ar> ne1 got a Dell Mini 10 with Ubuntu on it?
<centHOGG> df00z: ok, yes... do you have a raid controller or is this sw raid
<df00z> sw raid
<jercos> Anyway, I'm experiencing a rather odd problem, namely, the screen blinks between blank and whatever the current TTY is very quickly, and constantly.
<FireCrotch> jercos: Let me guess. You have a problem?
<ninjah> df00z: no I don't think it will. That's only going to show up cause the system knows about it.
<arcnewuss> wow grub version upgrade is a big step compared to a firefox upgrade
<randomusr> arghh2d2, it's for retrieval of track names and tag info
<df00z> the kernel has built in detection
<df00z> if the md module is compiled into the kernel
<df00z> is it?
<centHOGG> df00z: yes, that is a bit easier for jaunty (which I use) but I haven't had a prob with a raid contrller yet
<linuxguy2009> jercos: Download an ISO and reinstall fresh.
<df00z> ah
<ninjah> df00z: Are we talking hardware or software raid?
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: 9.10 running on not production machine at home, same issue, but that was an upgrade, not confident enough karmic right now to re-install my work laptop, needs to be stable (despite it being slow as cancer)
<df00z> software raid
<ninjah> df00z: No
<jercos> I found that occasionally certain TTYs will mystically work when switched to, but there doesn't seem to be any pattern to it.
<psypher246> non-production*
<x_or> I'm trying to get an SD card to be bootable. I think I followed the instructions, but it won't boot (using an EEE pc).  Do I need to do anything to the SD card to make it bootable, like modifiying the boot record using fdisk?  Should I reformat it to fat32 before using dd to write the files?
<df00z> ugh
<FireCrotch> jercos: so it's not limited to just X sessions, but to virtual terminals as well?
<linuxguy2009> psypher246:Thats why they make live CDs. Test it before you wipe.
<bastidrazor> pixie_pie: no idea, i'm on karmic and currently gvim does not exist there. probably accessories although some times a relog is necessary for the menu to update.
<ninjah> df00z: It won't detect it cause it doesn't know about it. The system has to be configured for that.
<centHOGG> df00z: well you have to assemble the raid
<jercos> FireCrotch: Oh, X won't start. it seems whenever the screen flashes, it crashes.
<pixie_pie> relog?
<centHOGG> yes
<pixie_pie> reboot you mean?
<arghh2d2> randomusr: yeah, ncmpcpp searches for id3 tags and lyrics and album covers and all that.
<aegimius1> ipconfig at terminal will tell me my ip adress? it doesnt tell me anything. i thought that command only worked with Windows
<lotec> x_or does your computer let you boot from sd?
<df00z> you can set the kernel to auto detect raid
<bastidrazor> pixie_pie: log out log in. not a reboot
<df00z> if you have the partition type set
<df00z> the kernel itself is able to do it
<pixie_pie> thanks =)
<df00z> but i dont know if ubuntu is configured like that
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Otherwise consider changing disros and thats all I will say about that cause I will be yelled at for further discussion.
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: sure but what about the million apps i have to have installed afterwards, will have to use usb
<FireCrotch> jercos: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jercos> FireCrotch: the frequency varies a lot, when it was going slowly I tried to start X, if it started while it was blank, it would say "no screens found".
<x_or> lotec:  I selected that disk in the boot menu, so I think so, yes.
<randomusr> arghh2d2, Sweet
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: nah, not an option
<mcurran> I think you could type /userlist here and see your ip address next to your name.
<psypher246> thanks anyway
<df00z> brb
<lotec> X-or so did you dd the image to the sd?
<lotec> x_or did you dd the image to the sd?
<jercos> FireCrotch: it still happens if I stop the kickstart job for gdm...
<linuxguy2009> psypher246: Then youll have to live with it. Not much more I can say really.
<arghh2d2> randomusr: not sure if ncmpcpp is in standard ubuntu repos though.  I know ncmpc is.
<snoopy> Is there a program on ubuntu that'll edit videos and like insert music in it?
<jercos> FireCrotch: and the last few runs have flashed at a rate that makes it impossible to do anything.
<psypher246> linuxguy2009: pretty sure it's a bug, so will endeavour to fix it
<centHOGG> !avidemux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<jercos> FireCrotch: (when it's blank, typing appears to do nothing)
<arghh2d2> ubottu is worthless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is worthless
<linuxguy2009> snoopy: Look in add/remove or ubuntu software center for video editor there are many. Kdenlive is said to be an equivalent to Sony Vegas in some opinions.
<centHOGG> i don't know if I spelled it right avidemux
<arghh2d2> ubottu computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<lotec> x_or how did you get the image on the sd?
<bastidrazor> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.1+repack-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 876 kB, installed size 2300 kB
<arghh2d2> ubottu myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<bastidrazor> arghh2d2: you just need to know how to use it.
<x_or> lotec:  Yes, when the computer is booted it can read and mount ehe SD card, nd the filesystem is intact.  But, it won't boot. Do you think I am not able to boot from it?  I guess I am looking for a way to verify that I did create the boot disk properly.
<trism> njbartlett: yeah, something must be misconfigured by default in karmic, I fixed mine but I'm really not sure how...I installed ibus first by System/Administration/Language Support but that wasn't working so I tried to get SCIM back and removed ibus, but that didn't work either...finally just tried installing ibus again and it worked *shrugs*
<snoopy> thanks guys
<arghh2d2> i'm using it now
<centHOGG> :)
<FireCrotch> arghh2d2: Please stop playing with the bot.  If you must do so, do it privately via /msg
<arghh2d2> ubottu anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<arghh2d2> sorry
<arghh2d2> im done
<lotec> x_or how did you make it? using DD? or ????
<x_or> lotec:  Yes, using dd.
<hylman> hi everyone...
<linuxguy2009> x_or: You put an ISO onto the card and trying to boot it?
<xae8koo> What skype version should I use for 9.10 64bit?!
<centHOGG> <handbrake dark gamma
<melik> is there any VERY VERY light gtk IRC clients?
<lotec> x_or the file system you did dd on was it bootable???
<x_or> lotec:  dd if=/dev/sdc of=ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso
<linuxguy2009> xae8koo: a 64bit version of skype built for 9.10. Thats easy.
<x_or> lotec:  Ah, that might be missing, how do I do that?  Do I use fdisk to make it bootable first?
<lotec> x_or a standard iso is not bootable and dd will not make it bootable
<jercos> melik: telnet + a lightweight terminal?
<linuxguy2009> x_or: unetbootin is what you are in need of. ;)
<x_or> lotec:  OK, so use disk first, reformat as fat, then toggle boot flag, then redo the dd?
<xae8koo> linuxguy2009: I can't find it
<melik> ugh need GUI
<hylman> everytime I start ubuntu netbook remix, the screen brightness always set to maximum.... is there any way to unable this feature?
<xae8koo> linuxguy2009: It is one for 8.10 though
<iGadget> Bug #486130 filed. That's all for today folks. Goodnight.
<lotec> x_or no that will not work
<linuxguy2009> xae8koo: If there is no package for your system then there simply isnt one.
<SonicFreak94> I have what would seem to be a graphics driver problem. Basically, whenever I install the Recommended nvidia 173 drivers, after restarting Ubuntu, I get a black screen, and a split-second text login screen, then it goes back to black and loops. (Ubuntu 9.10, GeForce FX5200 AGP) Does anyone know of a solution? I'd like to run this natively instead of on a virtual machine...
<trism> njbartlett: http://pastebin.com/fbbd5fa5 these are the ibus packages I installed manually when reinstalling, perhaps I stumbled on one that isn't installed by default
<x_or> linuxguy2009:  I can use that, should download that then?
<SonicFreak94> I haven't been able to find a working solution anywhere =(
<lotec> x_or what are you trying to acomplish? are you going to install from the sd to someting or use the sd as the install?
<linuxguy2009> x_or: Yes, format the card to fat32 and just point unetbootin to the ISO. Itll do the work for you.
<centHOGG> FX5200?
<xae8koo> linuxguy2009: But I need skype!
<linuxguy2009> x_or: As long as the bios supports card booting then itl work for ya,.
<linuxguy2009> xae8koo: Then downgrade your ubuntu.
<Dallas> Hey guys. I've got this dell mini 10 and I finally got the psb drivers working on it last night. But now it'll lock up randomly while I'm doing things, it's happened 2 times with synaptic open and probably 5 times while browsing in firefox. While running 9.04. Any idea what I could do to remedy this situation? Or if you know if there working Poulsbo drivers for Karmic.
<hylman> everytime I start ubuntu netbook remix, the screen brightness always set to maximum.... is there any way to unable this feature?
<linuxguy2009> xae8koo: install 8.04 32bit or 8.10 32 or 64. Your choice.
<MikeChelen> SonicFreak94: maybe try a different driver version, envy can help with this
<njbartlett> trism: Ah, I don't have the -m17n and -qt4 bits installed. Will try adding that...
<MikeChelen> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<x_or> linuxguy2009:  I was not able to find a version of unetbootin for my Xandros on EEE, but will look again.
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: I have a Dell Mini 10v myself. What is psb driver?
<linuxguy2009> x_or: make sure to add multiverse and universe repos so you get all packages listed.
<linuxguy2009> x_or:  4 repos in all.
<SonicFreak94> MikeChelen: I'll check it out
<xae8koo> linuxguy2009: 64 bit has perfomance that is bether!
<tck9> zodiac: that would find large files.. what im looking for is direcectories with lots of files in them (could all be 1k in size, the file size doesn't matter, the number of files in the directory does)
<MikeChelen> SonicFreak94: the default hardware manager might also include different driver versions that might helt
<MikeChelen> *help
<randomusr> if my computer is only seeing on of two physical hard drive, bt they both show up in the bios and work properly, what gives?
<linuxguy2009> xae8koo: 64bit has better performance as long as the program has been compiled to take advantage of the architecture.
<randomusr> one88
<centHOGG> randomusr: LBA?
<linuxguy2009> randomusr: Make sure drive 2 is formatted and mounted.
<SonicFreak94> MikeChelen: It showed number 96 IIRC, but I figured it'd be better to use newer drivers. They were working at some point, but one day Ubuntu started doing the thing I described, so I re-installed, and ever since installing that driver makes it do the same thing
<randomusr> Linuxguy2009, how?
<MikeChelen> SonicFreak94: some gfx cards like different drivers, if that version worked in the past though it should still be ok
<linuxguy2009> randomusr: System admin software sources.
<randomusr> ok?
<SonicFreak94> MikeChelen: I know, that's what I thought, but it just doesn't anymore for some reason. No matter how I install Ubuntu, it always does that now, even though it worked before
<linuxguy2009> randomusr: sorry. hehe
<linuxguy2009> randomusr: gparted can format it.
<hylman> everytime I start ubuntu netbook remix, the screen brightness always set to maximum.... is there any way to unable this feature?
<randomusr> come on
<randomusr> ok
<Dallas> Hylman. If you open the power management preferences
<Dallas> there is "set brightness to"
<MikeChelen> SonicFreak94: it should still work, but maybe try some other version to see if they are better
<LinuxBee> anyone here familiar with vanity ip or vhost
<hylman> Dallas: but that's only for AC power
<Dallas> on battery power there's a box for reduce backlight brightness
<Dallas> maybe that will do what you need?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Do you have a mini 10 or mini 10v?
<ncfi1013> hello anybody what does this mean?: http://pastebin.com/d360a0ec1
<Dallas> It's the mini 10 I believe, with the built in tv tuner.
<rkyraccoon55> I'm having problems with dvd playback.  I did what Ubuntu says to do and it still doesnt work
<Dallas> The back just says mini 10
<sidewalk> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rkyraccoon55> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<temporarytao> rkyraccoon55, do you have the restricted extras installed?
<SonicFreak94> MikeChelen: I'll try 96 then, thanks for the info
<rkyraccoon55> temporarytao: yes
<MikeChelen> SonicFreak94: sure, try whichever are listed by default, then move to envy or search the forums for your video card model
<SonicFreak94> OK, thanks again
<pixie_pie> I really don't know if anyone can help me with this, but the other day, my laptop had water spilled into it and now it won't boot
<pixie_pie> I really want to grab some important files off of this machine but my keyboard won't let me in
<pixie_pie> sorry my keyboard doesn't work rather
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Does it have the VGA or HDMI connector?
<pixie_pie> Is there any way at all that I can grab data off of my hd?
<temporarytao> rkyraccoon55, what are you using to play your dvd's? what's your problem specifically?
<pixie_pie> Surely there must be a way I can get in... it boots
<centHOGG> pixie_pie: yeah you can... but have you thourougly dried it off
<hylman> Dallas: thanks a lot. I'll try that later
<rkyraccoon55> temporarytao: i've tried using totem-gstreamer and totem-xine
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: do you know anything about getting the poulsbo driver to work in 9.1? I think the random lockup has something to do with the wireless as it only does it on wireless. It has HDMI connector on the side.
<centHOGG> clean connectors
<Flannel> pixie_pie: Turn it off, unplug the battery, let it dry.  If you can take it apart easily, do so, it'll dry faster.
<temporarytao> rkyraccoon55, tried vlc?
<centHOGG> Flannel: yes
<rkyraccoon55> temporarytao it says error could not read from source
<hylman> btw, anybody knows how to play 3gp videos with sound?
<rkyraccoon55> temporarytao yea, vlc just doesnt do anything when i tell it to play
<Flannel> pixie_pie: If you never turn it on when it's wet, once it's dry it'll work just fine.  But make sure it's completely dry.
<centHOGG> pixie_pie: ever seen that dumb commercial where the lady smiles after someone spills a drink on her laptop
<temporarytao> rkyraccoon55, could be bad dvd, bad dvd-drive, etc. have you tried other dvd's? also, try vlc
<randomusr> Linuxguy2009, Fork, my problem was not a formatting or mount issue..... I freeking went nuts with the partitions and mount them strangely....
<rkyraccoon55> temporarytao, the dvd plays fine in my windows partition and my other ubuntu computer
<rkyraccoon55> temporarytao, i tried vlc. it didnt work, the dvd drive still seems to work with non movie dvd's
<centHOGG> pixie_pie: also you can use a LiveCd to see the files on the HDD
<mrpresident_> hylman, you can use mplayer or vlc
<temporarytao> rkyraccoon55, it seems like a codec issue to me. that's about as far as i can help you, rkyraccoon55. sorry. :)
<randomusr> 70 gb mounted to /Windows, 42 gb /home, and 42 gb in /usr/local
<rkyraccoon55> temporarytao, its cool thanks for the help
<mrpresident_> hylman, I have played 3gp videos in gxine as well
<randomusr> what the hell
<hylman> mrpresident_: thanks... will try vlc
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: but it only started locking up after getting the poulsbo driver.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<temporarytao> !ubottu humor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu humor
<temporarytao> !humor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about humor
<bazhang> temporarytao, please /msg ubottu
<temporarytao> bazhang, i'm fairly certain that this will bite me in the ass but, WTH...
<om26er>  /part
<dennni> hi there
<fcuk112> is there an option to resize all windows within terminator to equal size using a hotkey or something?
<pixie_pie> can anyone help me with this?  My laptop crashed because water was spilled on the keyboard.  I have some very important files that I want to get off of my laptop... it boots but the keyboard doesn't work and it keeps beeping when I turn it on
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: but it only started locking up after getting the poulsbo driver.
<temporarytao> look at that! it didn't!
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Sorry I had to leave and come back. Does your mini 10 have an VGA or HDMI connector?
<hylman> I want to be able to share my folder in one laptop so that my PC can access it. both are using ubuntu. any good application to do this without going through the router?
<centHOGG> <handbrake dark gamma
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: oh. the hdmi
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Ok so you have the mini 10. So what video controller does it have? Intel?
<zenlunat1c> pixie_pie: check out the POST beeps they tell you stuff
<Arsin> What kernel version is this?
<pixie_pie> POST beeps?
<Arsin> How can I check my kernel version?
<centHOGG> uname
<centHOGG> uname -a
<Pascat> Hello!
<zenlunat1c> pixie_pie: yes those are telling you whats going on... different beeps for different problems, POST
<pixie_pie> oh dear I don't think I quite understand that
<Pascat> Having a little problem here. I'm trying to use mail-notification for my gmail account, and it will -NOT- remember the password!
<zenlunat1c> POST=power on self test
<spO> how do i force install .deb files?
<centHOGG> pixie_pie: dry
<zenlunat1c> pixie_pie: your best bet is to take out the drive and mount it on another machine
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: yes. it's the intel poulsbo us15w according to dell
<linuxguy2009> spO: I think dpkg has force options.
<c1h23r456i78910> how can i set up my IP address to constantly change?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Ok so you installed a video driver and now you have issues?
<centHOGG> spO: gdeb
<pixie_pie> centHOGG it's been a day so i think it's dry
<temporarytao> pixie_pie, your computer makes some beeping sounds when it turns on. the beep pattern tells you of the problem that your computer is having. to know what those patterns mean, you'll have to check your computer/motherboard manual
<zenlunat1c> c1h23r456i78910: query dhcp more often..?
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: or intel integrated graphics media accelerator 500
<pixie_pie> temporarytao that's really ... too far in for me
<pixie_pie> i tried to take it apart but I couldn't get the screw off
<c1h23r456i78910> zenlunat1c: PM?
<zenlunat1c> c1h23r456i78910: never done it but that seems possible, probablyt in dhcp settings
<centHOGG> pixie_pie: ok.. do this... turn it on and describe what occurs as best you can
<pixie_pie> i guess I'll have to let it go and try to recreate my files
<zenlunat1c> c1h23r456i78910: sure
<pixie_pie> thanks centHOGG
<markw1> anyone know why I can't load google in any browser in ubuntu, but I can in windows.  It's one of the few sites that just keeps timing out on me in Ubuntu
<pixie_pie> will do
<Dallas> with poulsbo chipset.
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Whats the issue?
<ninjah> If I "Ctrl+c" an svn check out can I restart where I left off?
<zenlunat1c> markw1: your dns setup right?
<pixie_pie> ok so i boot it and it is continually beeping
<pixie_pie> and now it just stopped beeping ... and then it started again centHOGG
<Pascat> I guess nobody can help :/
<markw1> zenlunat1c: not sure, is there an article on it?
<pixie_pie> I'm stuck on the screen that says "Use the up and down keys to select which entry is highlighted"
<centHOGG> ok PM me and then get ready :)
<pixie_pie> and the beeping won't stop
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: yes. since installing the poulsbo driver the system will lockup while doing things approximately after about 10 minutes of use, it doesn't lock up at idle or when I'm using the Lan, it seems to only do it while using the wlan.
<zenlunat1c> markw1: check /etc/resolv.conf
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Ok so the driver was for the motherboard chipset?
<FewClues> @markw1  Google is extremely slow here in the Tip of Texas.
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: Actually, I was under the impression that it was for the video card, with it installed I can display at native resolution.
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: but, possibly there is a different driver for the video device?
<f4> hi
<markw1> zenlunat1c: I have nameserver 127.0.0.1
<markw1> search domain.actdsltmp
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: you said you use the mini 10? what driver do you use for the video?
<f4> i'm trying to use gpart to get back a lost partition but i can't find the explanation for this line gpart outputs :
<f4>    chs:  (1023/254/63)-(1023/254/63)d (3824/0/1)-(30400/254/62)r
<zenlunat1c> markw1: you
<markw1> FewClues: The weird thing is, it was fairly fast in Windows XP when I switched over
<zenlunat1c> markw1: youre running your own nameserver? :) localhost...
<f4> anyone knows how to read it?
<mgolisch> i allways use testdisk for this
<markw1> zenlunat1c:  guess so, lol, what do I need to change it to?
<SpacePigeon> f4, why are you not using the interface?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: I believe mine has an intel 945 chip. And Ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 both have been on it so far and its supported right out of the box at 1024x600.
<zenlunat1c> markw1: your isp provides them and there are free ones if not
<Pascat> ..... Mail-Notification will not remember my gmail password and its bothering me :/
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Why did you think you needed a different driver? You werent getting the full resolution?
<zenlunat1c> markw1: copy the dns ips from windows to that text file in ubuntu ( resolv.conf)
<f4> the interface?
<f4> (@ SpacePigeon )
<drygr> wtf?
<markw1> zenlunat1c: sounds good, thanks for the help!
<om26er> !wtf | drygr
<ubottu> drygr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<drygr> my box stopped recognizing USB thumb drives
<drygr> yessir
<zenlunat1c> markw1: let me know if that works
<drygr> allow me then to express puzzlement
<seidos> wtfrak
 * seidos thinks it's only a matter of time before frak becomes an actual curse word
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: with fresh install of 9.10 it would only run at 800x600. Couldn't detect the monitor, and displayed very choppily
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: BTW the driver provided even supports opengl so compiz even works on it.
<drygr> why did my laptop stop recognizing USB thumb drives? i just updated to 9.10
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: really? maybe I just needed to enable the intel driver?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Monitor? You mean the built in LCD display or an external monitor?
<drygr> i plug it in and theres nothing to mount
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: the built in lcd
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Driver is enabled automatically on mine.
<seidos> drygr: reboot?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: You have intel 950?
<SpacePigeon> f4, gparted?
 * MajorGeek lurks
<drygr> okay
<zenlunat1c> drygr: release notes might have bug info shrug
<drygr> for lack of a better solution i shall
<f4> SpacePigeon, i'm not sure gparted and gpart are related
<SpacePigeon> f4, oh i'm sorry
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: How do I find which one. The dell site shows intel integrated graphics media accelerator 500
<SpacePigeon> f4, i didn't know about gpart so I thought you misspelled gparted
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: pastebin this for me.   sudo lshw -c video
 * seidos wonders if there's a way to reset usb
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: That will say for sure.
<seidos> that'd be cool, only reset what you need to, heh
<derspankster> drygr: look at your priveldges in users and groups
<f4> SpacePigeon, gpart is a tool to find old partitions when the partition table has been erased
<drygr> okay
<drygr> after i reboot
<SpacePigeon> nice
<drygr> brb
<f4> it does find the partition i want but i dont understand how to read those informations :'(
<epinky> pixie_pie: do you have a serial port on your laptop?
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: VGA compatible controller
<xae8koo> Hello
<neon_> have an issue, usb tvtuner, i can get channels with cable as source but not sound, if i use it as DVB with OTA i get channels and sound, can anyone offer some advice on how to get sound using analogue cable source, i searched the net for days to no avail thx
<f4> chs:  (1023/254/63)-(1023/254/63)d (3824/0/1)-(30400/254/62)r
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Pastebin so i can see for sure.
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: Product: System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller
<f4> chs means cylinder/head/sector but what does the 4 (...) means ? dunno :'(
<xae8koo> Can I, when my cellphone is connected through bluetooth, link contacts from Empathy to phone numbers and send them sms'es?
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: oh. I'm on a different machine. one sec
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: k
<jaeyke> faq
<jaeyke> hello
<goppp> hi
<om26er> !hello | jaeyke
<ubottu> jaeyke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jaeyke> Wow it has been a very long time since I used IRC
<goppp> I have irssi auto join
<Arsin> Shutting down my computer doesn't do anything anymore (Using the shut down button in Ubuntu)
<goppp> a channel upon it connection to server
<goppp> but how do I have irssi display the channel first thing after it connects and not motd
<om26er> Arsin, from terminal reboot and the next time it should work i think
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: The line im most interested in says "Product:xxxxxxxxxxx"
<jaeyke> I have an ubuntu one question. I haven't yet found an answer
<IdleOne> goppp: #irssi should be able to help with that
<goppp> IdleOne:  k
<seidos> when i try to play youtube videos in totem, i get the following error "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error"
<seidos> haven't tried searching the web yet
<uberspaced> let's just say I selected encrypt home directory when I installed ubuntu
<yea_i_did-it> any thoughts on how to recover a recently partitioned drive?
<seidos> i'm using 9.04
<uberspaced> and I don't care about the data that's there
<uberspaced> and I just want it to not encrypt my home directory
<uberspaced> how do I say "just have a regular home directory, computer" ?
<jongbergs> seidos: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: Product: System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Grapics Controller
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Ok cool. Where did you get the driver from?
<jongbergs> seidos: i usually use vlc to play youtube videos
<anom01y> how do I search using multiple keywords in synaptic
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: http://mok0.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/ubuntu-on-the-dell-mini-10-2/ Just followed the instructions
<IdleOne> anom01y: just type them in the search box
<anom01y> seperated by a space ?
<IdleOne> yup
<jongbergs> yea_i_did-it: try gparted'
<anom01y> ok, I didn't think that would work
<uberspaced> there's like this .ecrypt directory with the user that I'm interested in disabling home dir encryption for
<Arsin> om26er: Happened to you?
<uberspaced> I done removed it, and I'mma dun recreate the user's home dir.
<xae8koo> sendsms, doesnt exist anymore?
<uberspaced> if anybody knows the better way to do this, please let me know
<anom01y> IdleOne, yeah it doesnt narrow down the search results at all
<om26er> Arsin, not now but before it did. i think in jaunty
<IdleOne> xae8koo: smsclient maybe?
<anom01y> Ie. I search for    record desktop
<uberspaced> why, for the love of mike, doesn't ctrl+alt+backspace restart X any more?
<yea_i_did-it> how do u recover using gparted?
<FFEMTcJ> is anyone else having trouble connecting to any ubuntu website?
<anom01y> and I get everything with record   and everything with desktop
<epinky> uberspaced: you mean ~/.ecryptfs/Private.mnt?
<anom01y> but nothing with both words  ' record desktop'
<uberspaced> no, I mean /home/.ecryptfs/user
<user221> is the netbook edition of ubuntu for the atom processor based mini-laptops?
<om26er> uberspaced, cuz ctrl+prntscr+k works now
<uberspaced> om26er, what the hell is that?
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: When I fresh installed 9.10 netbook remix it was barely useable with the video effects that were going on. if there's a way to disable them and get the video driver working I'd rather have the newer kernel.
<bazhang> !screencast | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<IdleOne> anom01y: select one of the categories on the right. it defaults to all packages so the search will return any package with the the word "tool" in name or description for example
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Ok my best guess is if the driver is causing issues, it is because that driver was built for 9.04 and not 9.10. Usually packages should not be mixed between different releases because of different system and package requirements and dependencies.
<epinky> uberspaced:  then I can't help :(
<yea_i_did-it> jong how do u use gparted to recover partitions?
<uberspaced> what do you mean you can't help?
<uberspaced> what happened?
<uberspaced> oh
<uberspaced> right
<FloodBot2> uberspaced: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uberspaced> short term memory.
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: I'm on 9.04 currently
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Oh
<yea_i_did-it> i was trying to partition and format a new drive of the same capacity and selected a drive full of data by accident, now gparted reports the FS is unknown, no new FS was created tho
<saber_> ubuntu 9.10 everything awesome except burning dvds, no matter what app I use process goes to 99% and fails, any direction I should go in?
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: I tried 9.10 first. and couldn't get it to work properly with that driver. so I reinstalled.
<jongbergs> saber_: hw bout k3b?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Do you have a CD/DVD drive for your netbook?
<radicaljoe> saber_:cdrecord is the only thing that works for me.
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: nope. I have to put it on a usb to install.
<saber_> k3b wouldn't work either, I am wondering if it is the drive?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: ok
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: is there a proper driver for 9.10 for this card? or would it be hard to find out?
<saber_> I will try cdrecord thank you
<uberspaced> epinky, ok, how do I stop that one?
<Bam_Bam> Why doesn't updatedb work in Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<uberspaced> umount /home/user/.Private ain't workin
<jbuncher> yea_i_did-it, maybe you should try "testdisk" (wil need to apt-get it) from a livecd
<uberspaced> ok, forget it.  it did work.
<uberspaced> sweet.
<g1er> how do i recover my su pw in jaunty :/
<uberspaced> use sudo
<uberspaced> gler ^^
<yea_i_did-it> what is testdisk?
<IdleOne> Bam_Bam: is it supposed to give output? I just ran on my desktop and it didn't
<g1er> sudo asks for password too
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Ill try and find out for you. Im trying to add that source to my list and check out the packages. 1 sec.
<uberspaced> and your user doesn't have sudo privs?
<g1er> apearently not :( set it up months ago
<Bam_Bam> IdleOne: no, its just supposed to update the database for findutils
<uberspaced> gler, boot into single user mode
<Dallas> linuxguy2009: k. Thank you.
<uberspaced> and use passwd for root there
<uberspaced> edit the grub command line
<Bam_Bam> but I've got findutils installed and the output is bash: can not find command
<uberspaced> err, kernel line
<uberspaced> put ' single' at the end of it and boot that.
<IdleOne> Bam_Bam: ok well umm how do you know if it worked or not? I am asking because I don't know, not trying to be sarcastic
<uberspaced> then you can has change passwd.
<Arsin> What's the deal with Compiz + Flash, I can't seem to get megavideo video's to work with compiz running
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: xpsb-glx that the package you installed
<greezmunkey> APTonCD rules...
<Bam_Bam> IdleOne: I haven't got a clue, but nothing else from that package works like locate
<Bam_Bam> and I don't know how to fix it as long as aptitude is telling me its already installed
<uberspaced> man this 9.10 stuff is going to take some getting used to.
<user221> how do you readd the volume control to the gnome panel?  i removed and there is seemingly no "add to panel" for it
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: That right?
<IdleOne> Bam_Bam: try removing and reinstalling it
<xae8koo> Is there any way for Evolution to import my phone contacts?
<f4> wohoo my partition is back
 * f4 is happy
<Flare-Laptop> f4: Nice!
<Jamiell> Hi I just installed the Ubuntu 9.10 but my ubuntu software center does not run
<IdleOne> Jamiell: did you install any updates?
<Flare-Laptop> Jamiell: Use synaptic then
<jongbergs> Jamiell: freh install?
<g1er> ok thanks, will give that a go. another ? tho. /quit
<chatZilla> is it possible to use alien package converter to convert tarball files into .deb ???
<Jamiell> yea ubuntu 9.10
<Bam_Bam> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/324032/plain/
<linuxguy2009> Dallas: Did you install the package called xpsb-glx? That the one?
<Bam_Bam> IdleOne: have another solution?
<user221> chatZilla, why not tar -zxvf <file>.tgz ?
<Dallas1> linuxguy2009: I'm not really sure.
<chatZilla> yes or no? please
<IdleOne> Bam_Bam: some of those packages seem essential huh. sorry I don't have any other ideas
<Jamiell> when i click it..It begins and then cuts off by itself
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: check synaptic and see if you have that package installed.
<Bam_Bam> IdleOne: yeah, just a bit, lol
<IdleOne> hehe
<Bam_Bam> Its a pain to not be able to use locate
<Dallas1> linuxguy2009: yes it's installed
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: ok That looks to be the correct driver. If it doesnt work then its probably broken or something.
<jbuncher> yea_i_did-it, it's a partition/drive recovery program
<xae8koo> I love the included sms thingy with 9.10
<xae8koo> I can now send and recive sms from my desktop
<Dallas1> so, would I just install that package when I put 9.1 on?
<IdleOne> xae8koo: which thingy?
<yea_i_did-it> oh nice, just apt-get and run from terminal?
<Dallas1> is there a way to just make 9.1 look the same as 9.04
<Dallas1> ?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Did you check system, admin, hardware drivers to see if the driver is listed there and activated?
<xae8koo> IdleOne: PhoneManager
<IdleOne> ahh
<xae8koo> IdleOne: If it only had a contac list I would be so amazed! :D
<Dallas1> linuxguy:it only shows the broadcom driver
<IdleOne> xae8koo: maybe there are plugins?
<Bam_Bam> IdleOne: I that was the wrong package... sorry... locate is in the package "locate", go figure, eh?
<Jamiell> Hello. I just updated to ubuntu 9.10 but whenever I click on the Ubuntu Software center it begins buts exits itself before it opens
<xae8koo> IdleOne: Good point...
<jbuncher> yea_i_did-it, yup, if your data/partitions are still there, it should find them.  There's also "gpart" which tries to guess partitions as well.  Neither of these will work if the drive actually got formatted, though.
<Dallas1> linuxguy: should it show it in there?
<seidos> jongbergs: didn't work.  same error.
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Might and might not. Just worth a look.
<Jamiell> can anyone help me out?
<Dallas1> ah.
<yea_i_did-it> the drive has not been formatted, and i have gparted but no clue how to recover
<xae8koo> IdleOne: Can't seam to find one
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: nvidia drivers show up there. And so does my wireless card driver.
<ispot> hello,how to use the packages in /usr/share/doc/
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: You may have it installed but not activated
<IdleOne> xae8koo: don't know sorry, don't have a cell to test with
<xae8koo> IdleOne: I think bluetooth is amazing
<Jamiell> my email is jamielljoseh@gmail.com. Please help me out guys thanks
<Dallas1> linuxguy: wonder why it doesn't then... that's weird. How would I activate it if it wasn't activated? and if it wasn't why would I be able to display in native resolution and use the hdmi?
<xae8koo> And ubuntu 9.10 rocks
<centHOGG> xae8koo: what kind of phone do you have
<centHOGG> <verizon something
<Dallas1> linuxguy: unless I'm stuck in some weird land in between vesa and poulsbo.
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: If it doesnt show there its no big deal. Some dont.
<Dallas1> linuxguy: ah, ok cool
<lotec> what is that app to make a usb stick bootable?
<bazhang> lotec, unetbootin amongst others
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Check synaptic for the package called xserver-xorg-video-psb. That installed?
<user221> does the juniper vpn client work with ubuntu 9.10 x86_64 (rsa hard token auth)
<chea> dkpg -l | grep -i xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Dallas1> linuxguy: yup it's showing as installed
<BleedinRomeo> Does anyone have or know how I'd go about making a plugin for xchat to view pm's on the g15 keyboard?
<SetiAmon> somehow my drivers have become muddled up,depdencies etc all that.only synaptic didn't work even with purging of all nvidia drivers.anyhow is there a way to get the driver i installed in terminal show up in "hardware drivers" and even be updated regularly with update check?? is there a file to do this or does manually installing my drivers pretty much rule that out
<centHOGG> reinstall sorry
<BleedinRomeo> Or even where I'd go to start..?
<g1er> thanks with the pw help.
<jbuncher> yea_i_did-it, not gparted, gpart
<g1er> worked great
<xae8koo> I found an annoting bug!:D
<zenlunat1c> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<IdleOne> !bug | xae8koo
<ubottu> xae8koo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dallas1> linuxguy: If I were to update, would I ad repositories as ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu karmic main?
<eniacpx> Is there any way, without a reinstall, to upgrade my server from 8.04 to 9.10?
<xae8koo> IdleOne: Too much work :P
<SetiAmon> Warning on karmic,my x-fi audio sound sucked compared to juanty with drivers.in other words i clean reinstalled jaunty
<IdleOne> xae8koo: a little work to help improve such an awesome OS is worth it don't you think?
<dash_> Hello there. Would somebody be willing to assist me with a FUSE issue?
<Urden> are the repos down for 9.10?
<xae8koo> IdleOne: It is 4 am, probably tomorrow
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: If that repository exists sure.
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: I just read that intel has no interest in supporting the 500 chip in 9.10 at all.
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Not even sure if there is an official driver for 9.04 either.
<user221> are there any recommended repository's i should add to sources.list?
<user221> and this may be a dumb question, but why isnt vim a default package with ubuntu?
<hololight> user221: what are you trying to do?
<centHOGG> old
<hanasaki> typeing aptitude dist-<TAB> as root completes the option .. .as a regular user or as a user that has sudo to bash it does not.  how can this be enabled for a user sudo as root?
<linuxguy2009> user221: add it yourself and then if you need it on cd then just use aptoncd.
<dash_> I am using afpfs-ng to mount an AFP share that's attached to my airport extreme. It works, but the disk tends to spin down after inactivity
<user221> hololight: nothing in particular..
<dash_> and when the os needs to read or write to that share after inactivity
<zenlunat1c> user221: $vi works here
<dash_> the disk spinup is so slow
<user221> linuxguy2009: ya apt-get install vim worked
<dash_> that the op times out
<Dallas1> linuxguy: I'm not sure if it does or doesn't, it was just a guess.
<centHOGG> masochists
<dash_> i am wondering if there is some way to increase the timeout period so the OS will wait for the disk to spinup?
<centHOGG> dash_: yes
<centHOGG> in grub
<hololight> user221: then prolly not, my rule is to not add until you have a specific reason. About the only ones I have ever added are medibuntu and xbmc (only to get xbmc)
<zenlunat1c> centHOGG: menu.lst?
<user221> dash_:  bootup timeout or raid-array spinup on initilization on bootup?
<centHOGG> yes
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Cant rememeber but I think that might have been why I got the 10v instead.
<centHOGG> i forget the command.. but its a good one for old RAID setups and such (spin ups)
<spO`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233
<Urden> nevermind.  i guess it was just my local repo mirror that was down
<dash_> well i know about hdparm
<dash_> but i figure that won't work
<dash_> it's not a raid or even a boot disk
<user221> hololight:  ive been getting xbmc from giganews via sabnzbd .. or is there an xbmc for linux as well?
<Dallas1> linuxguy: That's no good, not a good choice for intel either in my opinion. How would I check to see if it is a working repository? Would I just get glx-plsb and xserver-xorg-video-psb if it is?
<dash_> it's being mounted in FUSE quite late in the boot
<centHOGG> google
<dash_> I can't seem to find anything on google
<dash_> which is why I came here
<centHOGG> brb
<hololight> user221: yes, they have an official package for ubuntu.
<user221> i used to have a server that had 2 14-disk raid arrays attached (old compaq crap) that would take 10 minutes to spin all the volumes up.. never any timeouts though from the driver on the compaq 221 raid controller
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: You can try and add it, if the package names get reloaded then it exists. And just take your best guess to which one to install.
<Rewt`> i just upgraded to 9.10... now when I launch a browser, the screen is completely black
<user221> hololight: neat, ill check that out .. what is the repository for this?
<dash_> user221:hmm, that is interesting
<Dallas1> linuxguy: I'd really just like to get this working properly whether it be on ubuntu 9.04,9.10 or something else. I'd really hate to put windows on it just because I'm sure it will run poorly.
<user221> dash_: ya, old gentoo system 6 or so years ago
<dash_> user221:it's hard to say whether the timeout is coming from FUSE, from the AFP layer, or from the kernel
<hololight> user221: dont remember off hand. Its listed on their site under downloads I think.
<user221> hololight: thx
<eniacpx> How can I upgrade my server from 8.04 to 9.10, is it possible?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Yeah not to mention all the Winblows maintanance.
<eniacpx> Whithout a reinstall?
<andreanadelphon> Anybody know why cron wouldn't be starting at bootup in Hardy, even though the init script is linked and working when run manually?
<syn-ack> eniacpx: change your sources.list to the "karmic"
<rww> syn-ack: that's not the correct or supported way of doing upgrades
<hololight> eniacpx: i think the apt-get option is like dist-upgrade?
<rww> eniacpx: 8.04 directly to 9.10 isn't supported, you'd need to do 8.04->8.10->9.04->9.10, using the upgrade instructions:
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: You can try calling Dell to see if they provide a custom ISO image for that model I think they have had them in the past for some models.
<syn-ack> so, it'd be better to say nothing other than "without a reinstall?"
<rww> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<derspankster> enacpx: not directly
<syn-ack> I'm sorry... Had a long day
<eniacpx> Thanks everyone!
<rww> eniacpx: personally, I'd wait for 10.04 to come out in April. It's an LTS, so you can go directly from 8.04 to it.
<Rewt`> hmm
<user221> portage/ports has an update world option .. not sure what it is for apt-get
<eniacpx> rww: Thanks for the tip, I probably will.
<Rewt`> it seems there's a black "thing" over my desktop. I can't even seen wallaper
<hololight> I was off with the dist-upgrade option
<centHOGG> b
<Rewt`> wallpaper, too
<user221> ya, apt-get dist-upgrade it looks
<Dallas1> linuxguy: I did do some searching around. Apparently it worked well with 8.04.
<rww> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<Dallas1> That's the version they ship with I suppose
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Yes cause its the long term support release.
<hololight> no, i just checked, dist upgrade will just bring all packages and dependencies to current.
<jongbergs> hi
<Gerowen> Hello everybody
<centHOGG> herro
<user221> hololight: does ppa.launchpad.net sound right?
<Dallas1> linuxguy: would it be best to just get 8.04 netbook release, clean install and get the video drivers working and then forget about updating the kernel for a while?
<default> nick xcat
<johnvsc> hey everyone ... can someone help me get exuberant ctags running on 9.10 ?
<felixsulla> How do I search for a string inside files in current folder and subfolders?
<Magnesium> Hey folks, I'm trying to figure out what kernel version is installed with Karmic...I am using 2.6.31-14, but someone else is using 2.6.31-15. Can anybody using Karmic run "uname -r"?
<johnvsc> i am trying to get the function browser working in gedit
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Its completely up to you. Dells website shows 8.04 for these 10 and 10v models. Not sure if a driver is included out of the box or not. All you can do is try.
<xcat> i installed a minimal install of ubuntu with debootstart and then install xserver-xorg-vesa-video and then startx /usr/bin/xterm and the optimal resolution isn't auto-detected and set. what package does that?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: And who is to say that the next LTS release being 10.04 will even have a driver then. Might not.
<Dallas1> linuxguy: it doesn't give an error if I use http://ppa.lauchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu karmic main. Which option would you shoot for?
<derspankster> 2.6.31.14 - no 15 yet
<WelshDragon> felixsulla, cd into the folder and run this: grep -R "string" *
<Magnesium> derspankster: Thanks...could I ask, are you using 32-bit or 64? and did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Its no good cause I cant browse it with firefox.
<Dallas1> linuxguy: ah.
<derspankster> Magnesium: upgrade, 32 bit
<bondy> xorg.conf you can set the resoloution /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Yeah it works you had a typo in there.
<Magnesium> ok, thanks derspankster.
<Dallas1> linuxguy: oh?
<penguincentral> in empathy im, how can i set it so that when a person sends me a message it opens a new window straight away?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: forgot the n in launchpad
<Dallas1> is there a way to tell if those packages are there?
<KurtKraut> I'm trying to install Tor but this package name doesn't exist in Karmic. Has Ubuntu dropped support for Tor or it has another package name?
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Yeah just type it in your browser.
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu/    dists karmic
<Monocian> May I ask a question? :-s
<Monocian> >.>
<linuxguy2009> Monocian: Dont ask to ask.
<Magnesium> !ask | Monocian
<ubottu> Monocian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<penguincentral> KurtKraut: search it in the ubuntu software centre
<linuxguy2009> Monocian: Whats your q?
<Dallas1> linuxguy2009: right, I'm not sure where to browse to to find if the glsx-plsb package is there.
<Monocian> Just because i cant find the right question to place in the search section
<KurtKraut> penguincentral, there is no Tor in Ubuntu Software Centre. Please, check by yourself too.
<Magnesium> Monocian: Sorry, I don't follow you....
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: youll have to remove all other sources and then add the new one and reload to check.'
<Monocian> My problem is: (  a bit long): I got ubuntu 8.04 and it runs fine in live cd mode
<penguincentral> KurtKraut: yeah, but when you search tor in the ubuntu software centre, you can see vidalia which is a tor program
<penguincentral> KurtKraut: along with TorK for KDE
<DryGrain> Huzzah, rebooting made my comp recognize USB thumb drives again
<DryGrain> thanks #ubuntu <3
<emanux> how to erase empathy previous conversation
<KurtKraut> penguincentral, Vidalia and Tork is only a GUI for the daemon Tor. They need the package tor installed.
<Monocian> But I've just downloaded Xubuntu 9.10 and a OpenSUSE 11.2 too. I burned both of them
<KurtKraut> penguincentral, which as I'm saying here, is not availuable in Ubuntu repositories
<Monocian> But when I boot, they both cant run any mode ( live cd, install) and all say boot error
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Dont bother there are only 4 packages there for karmic.
<bondy> whats the boot error
<Dallas1> linuxguy2009: Ah, gotcha. I think I'll try and go that route and if I can get it going I'll be extremely pleased. If not I'll jump back down to 8.04 and then we'll know to stick with 8.04 on the mini 10
<Dallas1> linuxguy2009: o damn
<Monocian> Xubuntu has a window say I/O error: Reboot
<penguincentral> KurtKraut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153938
<Monocian> OpenSuse crash at loading screen
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Yeah Id give 8.04 a whirl and hope and pray that 10.04 LTS gets support for it.
<Magnesium> Monocian: Almost sounds like the discs didn't burn right.
<Dallas1> linuxguy2009: maybe I'll just go to 8.04 then.
<KurtKraut> penguincentral, thanks.
<penguincentral> no problem
<bondy> have you used Xfce in ununtu?
<Magnesium> Monocian: Especially the IO error part.
<Dallas1> linuxguy2009: sounds good. I'll keep ya posted. Any idea on where to find the 8.04 netbook remix if there is one?
<Ironicus> whats the easiest way to install lamp
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Should be up to 8.04.3 point release with hundreds of integrated updates integrated into the image.
<thiebaude> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ironicus> why I can'T get it from the programe installer
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: 8.04 has no netbook unless you can go to ubuntu.packages.com and find backports.
<Magnesium> Monocian: With Xubuntu, can you get to the screen where it shows all the languages?
<[TK]D-Fender> hello all, need some advice.  I'm looking to clone my Ubuntu install to an SSD.  sda1=WinXP, sda2=Extended "holder" which contains sda5=(NTFS data partition), sda6=LinuxSwap, sda7=linux <- last one is my Ubuntu install.  I basically want to copy sda7 onto this new drive with grub modded as appropriate ont it
<Ironicus> I already looked at this site and I don't understand
<Ironicus> I am 0 with lonux...
<Dallas1> linuxguy2009: I'll just get 8.04.3
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Cool. I wish you all the luck!
<mMezquitale> !ask | Ironicus
<ubottu> Ironicus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ironicus> I did ask a question, but I wanted to have something easier to understand...
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: http://markusthielmann.com/blog/installing_ubuntu_netbook_remix_ubuntu_hardy_804
<andreanadelphon> Anybody know why cron wouldn't be starting at bootup in Hardy, even though the init script is linked and working?
<bondy> its a bot auto response Ironicus
<Monocian> Ironicus, I'm even at -1 :(
<Ironicus> ah I think I found somethign
<Dallas1> linuxguy2009: found a torrent off the main site just as you posted it. Thanks for all your help linuxguy2009.
<Magnesium> Monocian: I don't know for sure why it wouldn't boot due to that error other than the fact that the disc was burned with an error.
<linuxguy2009> Dallas1: Your welcome and wish you all the luck with that. ;)
<Magnesium> Monocian: I mean, that's kinda what I/O error means, the computer can't read from the disc.
<bondy> could it be xfce doesent support the gfx card?
<Ironicus> I also want to know how to make a ghost with linux
<trevor> Hey, I am running ubuntu 9.10, and I am trying to connect to an external hard-drive via my wireless network, and am having trouble. When I go into Places->Network I see "Base Station 1", which is what it is called on my friends mac when he accesses it, but if I double click it I can't see any of the files, and I'm not able to put anything on it.
<Ironicus> Since I can,t do that with windows if I wanna keep my linux partition
<linuxguy2009> Ironicus: you can use dd to make a disk image or if you want compression you can try diskpart package.
<yea_I_did-it> how do u use testdisk
<Ironicus> dd?
<thiebaude> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<linuxguy2009> Ironicus: You meant a ghost, like a backup?
<Ironicus> yes
<a_user> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/387559 i have this issue but the workaround does not work
<a_user> im on jaunty
<Ironicus> a backup of my laptop including my windows and linux partition
<linuxguy2009> Ironicus: dd will write every bit of a disk to a file and can be piped to a compressed format like gzip etc. Also diskpart is a graphical app that can compress.
<mMezquitale> a_user,  maybe there's a workaround, if someone knows about it they will surely reply but the problems I had with jaunty were fixed by using karmic instead of jaunty, I skipped jaunty entirely and went from Intrepid to Karmic
<linuxguy2009> Ironicus: dd is command line only and diskpart is a good GUI one.
<bondy> use hardy :D
<obs> hi there
<bondy> well not use it but try it
<Ironicus> Can I get 2 disk with it?
<linuxguy2009> Ironicus: sorry partimage is what I meant to say
<trevor> Has anyone encountered my problem before? Or know what I need to do to fix my problem?
<Ironicus> do you know any tutorial about it?
<bondy> trevor try using an earlier relaease it could be a bug
<seedeedotdot> anybody alive in here?
<mandiri> abdul
<thiebaude> no
<linuxguy2009> trevor: Do you have samba installed?
<sje46> I have embedded an IRC chat onto my desktop, kinda...however, I want it to be on all my workspaces.  How do I do this?  It's irssi, so it's run in the terminal
<linuxguy2009> trevor: samba will allow you to share files folder and printers with linux, mac, and windows machines.
<wapko> sje46: isnt there an "show on all workspaces" if you rightclick the titlebar.. or what do you mean by embedded ? :P conky like or what
<[TK]D-Fender> .
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<sje46> well, its not on the title bar
<sje46> I used compiz to put it below all windows and put it on transparent
<obs> yes
<seedeedotdot> Anybody wanna help a newb with audio probs? I've followed all the troubleshooting posts on forums but no luck.. Drivers ok, not muted, output through headphone.. I've got a Gateway P6860FX and I'm loving Ubuntu 9.10 /w Gnome but the lack of audio has me using my Win7 patition most of the time :(
<sje46> and got rid of window decoration
<obs> cjsdkcsjdvölfsv
<obs> fsvdslkvnsdvkv
<obs> ssfvslkvjsdvk
<bondy> use gnome :D
<obs> hihi sorry
<Rolaulten> Hello all, I'm trying to configure a netgear router to use my university's campus proxy, does anyone know how to do this?
<spridel> most campuses don't let you run router's under their network, or at least mine did not
<linuxguy2009> seedeedotdot: sudo lshw -c sound
<bondy> thats not Linux specific Rolaulten but use your browser to connect to the ip of the router
<linuxguy2009> seedeedotdot: What card do you have?
<Rolaulten> bondy: No, what I am wondering is how to axcess the router's OS from ubuntu so I can add the settings vea command line.
<seedeedotdot> hold on I'll run the command and tell you.. I'm just using the onboard audio I'll give you the chipset
<spridel> you connect to it just like you would in windows, unless you are going to terminal into it
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a tool which can convert text files from UTF8 with BOM to UTF8 without BOM en masse?
<jongbergs> Rolaulten: it's basically the same process whether you're using windows or linux, just set you linux box ip address, use firefox to get inside your router interface
<Rolaulten> I've tried. the GUI of the router does not allow for an external proxy to be used.
<qpoi> Is there anyone here with launchpad permissions?
<linuxguy2009> qpoi: launchpad permissions meaning what?
<qpoi> linuxguy2009: permission to change status of a bug report, if such permission exists
<Ironicus> I installed lamp, where can «i get mysql lol?
<Ironicus> it is instaled, but where
<linuxguy2009> qpoi: Just wait and someone will get to your report.
<git__> hi
<qpoi> linuxguy2009: it's not my report, it's one I came across in a search
<qpoi> linuxguy2009: and currently it has an incorrect status
<linuxguy2009> qpoi: If you want to add a comment to it just sign up.
<seedeedotdot> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<qpoi> linuxguy2009: commenting will not affect status though, will it?
<yea_I_did-it> whats the syntax for running testdisk?
<Monocian> Can we talk here about how to convince others to use ubuntu? :(
<git__> anyone here use Ubuntu 9.10 Live CD on USB key (4GB)?
<debio264> in screen, how would I start a session that runs a shell command?
<linuxguy2009> qpoi: Status is between the bug filer and the devs etc.
<git__> doesn't USB have like 1,000 write cycle wear-level?
<Ironicus> I installed lamp, how do I use phpmyadmin?
<linuxguy2009> git__:  google that im sure its many many times more.
<git__> i believe my USB key is reaching its limit on the wear-level and afraid it will render my usb key useless
<[TK]D-Fender> Sorry, IRC drop-off there...
<sebsebseb> Monocian: You can in #ubuntu-offtopic
<microlith> git__: USB?
<neon_> need some help, i have a tvtuner  and i can get all channels however i can't get no sound. the sound card is a realtek alc889a hda-intel-snd, any suggestions thx
<[TK]D-Fender> hello all, need some advice.  I'm looking to clone my Ubuntu install to an SSD.  sda1=WinXP, sda2=Extended "holder" which contains sda5=(NTFS data partition), sda6=LinuxSwap, sda7=linux <- last one is my Ubuntu install.  I basically want to copy sda7 onto this new drive with grub modded as appropriate ont it
<git__> USB key
<git__> aka USB drive
<eniacpx> FTP makes me feel stupid. If my server is set to use passive ports 63900:64000, those are the ports my system uses to send data, correct?
<sebsebseb> Monocian: uh
<sebsebseb> Monocian: didn't need to pm that, you could have just said here
<linuxguy2009> git__: google that youll find it.
 * microlith notes that most people will not encounter a flash-erase failure on their USB key
<sebsebseb> !pm > Monocian
<ubottu> Monocian, please see my private message
<microlith> the erase limit for a cell tends to be in the 100,000-10,000 range
<git__> linuxguy2009, wikipedia said the current USB key drive has 1,000 write cycle
<microlith> the older the device, the higher
<jongbergs> [TK]D-Fender: try dd command
<microlith> and it's -not- writes
<Ironicus> I installed lamp, how do I use phpmyadmin?
<qpoi> Iconicus: try http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<git__> there are software that makes the write cycle up to 1M
<jongbergs> Ironicus: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<git__> that's using software to not right on the same block
<git__> right = write
<microlith> git__: it's called wear-levelling
<Ironicus> it is not included in lamp?
<sebsebseb> Monocian: thank you's are good to do in here
<microlith> and it doesn't give you 1 million write cycles, it just spreads erases out across the drive
<jongbergs> Ironicus: separate package
<linuxguy2009> git__:  Your looking at RW optical technology.
<git__> right-o
<[TK]D-Fender> jongbergs: I've read a bit, and most use it for cloning whole drives... I need select partitions with resizing...
 * microlith works for a flash memory company :>
<git__> i don't want my usb key drive to die on me after one year of use -- i have important data on it
<jongbergs> [TK]D-Fender: then you might consider using gparted instead..
<Bllasae> is there a way to run a DVD game with Ubuntu? Splinter Cell Chaos Theory?
<microlith> git__: at worst you won't be able to write to it anymore
<Bllasae> and would I have to install it again?
<bondy> back it up then git_
<git__> microlith, then it becomes read-only?
<microlith> yes
<jongbergs> [TK]D-Fender: boot off from the live cd and start gparted thru System > Admnistration > Partition Editor
<git__> which is great! =)
<Bllasae> I already installed it on my windows partition
<microlith> if you can't -read- the drive, something else killed it
<uu_> 春哥纯爷们
<neon_> need some help, i have a tvtuner  and i can get all channels however i can't get no sound. the sound card is a realtek alc889a hda-intel-snd, any suggestions thx
<git__> what is the mean time to die (MTTD) for USB key drive?
<linuxguy2009> git_: Micron Technology and Sun Microsystems announced an SLC flash memory chip rated for 1,000,000 write-erase-cycles on December 17, 2008.[8]
<bazhang> !cn | uu_
<ubottu> uu_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<poseidon> If I have a game running on full-screen mode crash, how can I kill the process?  I can't exit out of it via alt-f4 or anything.  Is there something similar to going the windows "ctrl+alt+delete -> tasklist manager"?
<chea_> CTRL+F1
<chea_> emergency shell
<git__> ubuntu 9.10 default filesystem is ext4?
<chea_> pit^lala: CTRL+F1 for emergency shell, CTRL+F7 for returning back
<chea_> poseidon*
<linuxguy2009> git__:  yes ext4
<Benwa> git__>  yes
<hammerman> anyone from PA?
<git__> thx
<thief> ctrl+1 doesn't give me any shell
<ubuntu> hi ..
<thief> ctrl+f1*
<git__> has anyone here use ubuntu one?
<Warp4> thief try Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Warp4> thief theen Ctrl-Alt-F7 to get the GUI back
<Ironicus> once installed, how do I go to pypmyadmin interface?
<Mike_lifeguard> file tells me my files are in ASCII, but other programs say they're UTF8 -- how can I know for sure which is correct?
<[TK]D-Fender> jongbergs: Ok, I see there is a "copy" option there.... what about the bootloader?
<thief> Warp4, cool, thanks!
<chea> my mistake, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<poseidon> chea, How do I kill the process via the shell?
<chea> and Ctrl-Alt-F7 to return back.
<chea> poseidon: do you know the process name?
<poseidon> I believe it's hon.sh
<chea> try: killall hon.sh
<Warp4> poseidon you can use 'kill <PID>'
<ubuntu> im trying to install ubuntu and it wouldnt .. im on the live cd .. gparted is somehow combining 2 of my partitions as 1 and labeling them unusable..
<chea> or if it's persistent, killall -9 hon.sh
<bondy> use top to get the id
<bondy> pid*
<Warp4> chea: better yet, 'sudo killall -p hon.sh'
<chea> ps -ef | grep -i hon.sh
<chea> for PID
<[TK]D-Fender> jongbergs: my sda7 linux partition is mounted as "/" so my /boot folder is in it.  what would I need to do on the new drive to get GRUB up and sane?
<chea> Warp4: what does -p do? brb man page..
<linuxguy2009> ubuntu: use dd to overwrite the first 512bytes and see if that helps. Itll erase the MBR so you can start fresh if you like if there is corruption or errors.
<poseidon> chea, thanks.  I think that will fix it for me.
<thevor> Hey, I'm trying to use Samba to access an external harddrive via my wireless network, and I'm not quite sure what I'm doing. I've just recently installed Samba, but when I run it I don't get any sort of gui. I'm just not sure if it runs in the background, or if there is some sort of configuration that I Need to go through.
<ubuntu> linuxguy whats dd? i am dual booting .. and the problem is the installer isnt recognizing my partitions properly
<qpoi> thevor: it just runs as a service
<linuxguy2009> thevor: You need samba on both boxes to share back and forth and then use nautilus to set sharing.
<thevor> Ah I see.
<qpoi> thevor: you access the network shares via smb://192.168.1.123 for example
<thief> but what's the use of this emergency shell (ctrl+alt+f1) if `ps` doesn't show the processes I'm running here in the GUI for me to kill them?
<neon_> need some help, i have a tvtuner  and i can get all channels however i can't get no sound. the sound card is a realtek alc889a hda-intel-snd, any suggestions thx
<thevor> linuxguy2009: What do you mean on both boxes? It needs to be installed on the external hard drive?
<linuxguy2009> neon_: Does the TV tuner have any sort of audio out jacks internal on the card or jacks on the back?
<klong> can you run gimp in one window instead of all these annoying windows?
<wapko> thief: try ps ax
<jongberg1> [TK]D-Fender: gparted can unmount partitions for you
<wapko> thief: grep the output
<qpoi> thevor: samba will access any windows network share
<linuxguy2009> thevor: Oh no. If its a hard drive with a lan connector just check your router for the connected devices local ip address.
<qpoi> thevor: if the external drive is on a windows machine shared normally, smb:// will get you there
<thevor> Ok great.
<thevor> Thank you both for your help. I appreciate it.
<seedeedotdot> Any tips from anybody for my audio prob? :(
<linuxguy2009> thevor: welcome
<[TK]D-Fender> jongberg1: You saying I may be able to do this "live" off my current boot drive?
<neon_> the tv tuner is a usb, the funny thing is that if i use it as DVB with OTA antenna i get sound and picture , if i use it as just regular analogue cable i get picture no sound
<ubuntu> whats the maximum number of partitions?
<neon_> no audio out
<[TK]D-Fender> jongberg1: Also, I was wondering about GRUB on the new drive...
<qpoi> thevor: you're welcome
<seedeedotdot> Works through headphone jack only.. Tried every output option in ALSA
<linuxguy2009> seedeedotdot: I must be blind i dont see your question.
<[TK]D-Fender> jongberg1: I was thinking that it might be easier to try to install Ubuntu from scratch onto the new drive and then copy my main partition over the old one.
<seedeedotdot> Anybody wanna help a newb with audio probs? I've followed all the troubleshooting posts on forums but no luck.. Drivers ok, not muted, output through headphone.. I've got a Gateway P6860FX and I'm loving Ubuntu 9.10 /w Gnome but the lack of audio has me using my Win7 patition most of the time :(
<[TK]D-Fender> jongberg1: I mean copy the old one over-top of this new install one
<linuxguy2009> seedeedotdot: No audio at all?
<bondy> seriously if your having probs try an earlier release
<seedeedotdot> Works through headphone jack only.. Tried every output option in ALSA
<caleb2003> hi can anyone help with workgroups/samba? I installed initially kde but switched to gnome desktop as some things were not working but since then I cannot see the workgroup from my xbox or windows laptops
<linuxguy2009> seedeedotdot: headphone jack on sound card or speakers?
<jongberg1> [TK]D-Fender: installing from scratch is a straight forward solution though :)
<seedeedotdot> It's a laptop
<bondy> LTS is for a reason
<seedeedotdot> Onboard audio
<linuxguy2009> seedeedotdot: Ok so your internal speakers dont work that what you mean?
<seedeedotdot> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<[TK]D-Fender> jongbergYeah, but I'd like to preserve my apps, etc.... hence cloning the partition onto the new drive
<jdahm> does the 9.10 karmic koala cd have lvm on it?
<seedeedotdot> I've seen it listed on some forums as problematic
<webbb82> i just installed emerald for themes  but when i goto pick a theme  it doesnt change the wallpaper along with the theme   anyone know why
<jdahm> dm_mod doesn't exist!
<neon_> i want to keep ubuntu as my main os, bu ti rely on my computer to watch tv, if i can get the usb tuner to work properly i'll jump out of a "window" :(
<linuxguy2009> seedeedotdot: Probably just a matter of ticking the right options in sound mixer.
<bondy> seriously switching to a red hat based come next LTS
<greezmunkey_> woohoo!
<bondy> let google os cater for the windows users
<jongbergs> [TK]D-Fender: you may also consider clonezilla linux distro
<jongbergs> [TK]D-Fender: it's an open source cloning distro..
<carolinaswamp> hi all, how can i find out what wireless driver i currently have loaded?
<bondy> Im thinking of going with Fedora r CentOS
 * greezmunkey fires up the bass amp...
<jongbergs> carolinaswamp: lspci -v
<adsfdasf> hi, i downloaded wubi, and am trying to install a DELL ISO (ubuntu-9.04-dell-reinstall.iso). how do I tell it to use that ISO? (they're both in the same folder, that doesn't work)
<carolinaswamp> jongbergs: thank you sir
<gdiz> hey everyone, is there an easy way to make icon svg's?  is there a program that can convert from png to svg
<centHOGG> bondy: what?
<chuckf>  [TK]D-Fender http://www.sysresccd.org is what you want it sounds like
<jeffmr> adsfdasf, you should just be able to install and it will select it or ask you to.
<linuxguy2009> adsfdasf: Read the wubi directions.
<arsin> Can I change my computer's name?
<adsfdasf> jeffmr: yeah, not working... does the file name make a difference? perhaps i sould rename it?
<webbb82> for some reason  emerald wont change the desktop background  when i change themes
<syrius> why am I not able to delete files on fat32 anymore?
<syrius> it is not allowing me
<syrius> it did before
<syrius> why did it change?
<arsin> syrius: Maybe you need to be root?
<jeffmr> adsfdasf, what if you move the iso to another folder.  Will it download it again?
<jeffmr> adsfdasf, it shouldn't take much time
<syrius> why would I need to be root arsin ?
<adsfdasf> jeffmr: yes
<syrius> fat32 has no permissions
<ghost> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<caleb2003> hi can anyone help with workgroups/samba? I installed initially kde but switched to gnome desktop as some things were not working but since then I cannot see the workgroup from my xbox or windows laptops
<linuxguy2009> syrius: fat32 lakc spermissions so I dont see why that would happen.
<adsfdasf> syrius: i know, but i remember something about using the dell image because the regular one didn't work well... am i imagining? should the standard wubi-downloaded image work fine on a dell xps?
<arsin> syrius: I have no clue, my guess
<gasull> seedeedotdot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<jeffmr> carolinaswamp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<syrius> linuxguy2009, as I just told arsin
<gasull> seedeedotdot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<syrius> linuxguy2009 why am not able to delete from it?
<ZaNeIuM> how do i turn of that drum sound at the login screen?
<linuxguy2009> syrius: Did you check your user privs?
<B166er-X> Question : is there a way to sync /add tunes, to an ipod touch 3g on ubuntu 9.10 whitout Jailbreaking ?   pleasee
<arsin> syrius: What happens when you try? Nothing happens or an error comes?
<chuckf> caleb2003: is samba running?
<arsin> Is it possible to make my computers name change to something else, or is it stuck as is?
<neon_> need some help, i have a tvtuner  and i can get all channels however i can't get no sound. the sound card is a realtek alc889a hda-intel-snd, any suggestions thx
<caleb2003> as far as i know, yes
<syrius> promiscuousmode watch the tab key
<caleb2003> status activated in gadmin
<linuxguy2009> neon_: Does the TV tuner have any audio out jacks?
<syrius> Arsin no when I left click on a file or folder the options come up lighter in color for the delete and properties options
<syrius> maybe I should dismount and then remount
<chuckf> caleb2003: can you pastebin the smb.conf file?
<Arsin> Worth a shot
<linuxguy2009> syrius: logout and back in see if the files are still there.
<gasull> B166er-X: you can install iTunes in virtualbox-ose w/windows, or even better install virtualbox-ose with http://www.doubletwist.com/
<syrius> well I am going to do the dismoutn and remount first
<syrius> but it doesn't make sense if I am able to write to it and read
<neon_> linuxguy2009: it does not it is an USB, i can get sound if i use it as DVB with OTA antenna, then i get sound and picture.  if i just want to use it with my regular cable i get all 100+ channels but no sound, i searched around for days with no answer
<syrius> dunno why no delete
<drygr> (͡๏̯͡๏)
<B166er-X> thanks gasull
<linuxguy2009> neon_: You have no sound only when using cable input correct?
<gasull> B166er-X: you're welcome
<teamcoltra> My wireless keeps randomly dropping until I restart my computer...
<chuckf> caleb2003: pastebin, not dcc send
<neon_> linuxguy2009: yes, since it is a usb i can only connect either a terrestial antenna to get pure digital channels in wich case i get pic and soun or  my comcast cable in wich case i only get all channels no sound, i play around with the sound settings to no avail
<Arsin> syrius: Concensus?
<jeffmr> teamcoltra, do you have security on?
<Arsin> How can I add my windows partiton to GRUB?
<linuxguy2009> neon_: What kind of cable connectors come from the cable to your tuner?
<neon_> just a coax
<teamcoltra> jeffmr, WAP
<jeffmr> teamcoltra, does it disconnect without it?
<teamcoltra> I am in a boarding house, so I am not really privileged to change it
<linuxguy2009> neon_: Ok did you play with the cable box settings to see if it has any settings for sound format such as PCM etc? Not sure if that matters when using coax but theres probably a setting somewhere.
<jeffmr> teamcoltra, try a different router and see
<acovrig> Arsin, you can edit your grub menu with "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<acovrig> but, you *must* know what you are doing
<teamcoltra> jeffmr, easier said then done. :P Try finding available routers and such in the middle of the Bush in Alaska
<teamcoltra> ;)
<sprockets2000> wow, cableone is crap, order 12mb/2 and during peak hours im getting 1.2mbps
<sprockets2000> talk about oversubscription
<rikupw> hmm
<teamcoltra> Jeffmr I do know that if I attach directly, it still works
<frogzoo> didn't MS just introduce a driver into the kernel source?
<neon_> thats a problem since i live in an apartment complex i just get a cable from the wall no box, i know it  is kind of dorky setup and hate to say that it works ok on windows, but i can't control the audio stream
<mMezquitale> acovrig, not exactly, it depends on whether or not he's using old grub of grub2, Arsin are you using grub2?
<rikupw> I'm unable to un-tar/gzip any files :-/
<Arsin> mMezquitale: 2
<caleb2003> CHUCKF: did you get it?
<caleb2003> <chuckf: I'm using xchat-gnome and see no option to pastebin
<caleb2003> chuckf: try here now http://pastebin.com/m2a241e32
<rikupw> ubuntu karmic.  everythings updated.  anyone have any idea?
<jeffmr> teamcoltra, if you could get the sys administrator to let you look at the router page you could try changing the channel
<linuxguy2009> neon_: I see.
<linuxguy2009> neon_: How do you change cable stations with no box?
<SeaPhor> Flannel, plz tell me you're still here, total disaster,, now will not boot after the alt cd install, i'm on live cd session again
<acovrig> Arsin, if you don't want to use the cmd, try Bootup-Manager maybe
<jeffmr> teamcoltra, did you see if there are any new drivers in the hardware panel?
<mMezquitale> Arsin, you want to add the partition where you installed windows in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gasull> rikupw: what error do you get?
<linuxguy2009> SeaPhor: Need some help?
<rikupw> error:  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors \n i've tried uninstalling reinstalling :-/  no go.
<neon_> on my tv's with a remote on the computer using like tvtime with keyboard
<rikupw> oops, this isn't c, \n doesnt' work haha
<syrius> concensus? Arsin
<syrius> the voting system?
<SeaPhor> linuxguy2009, thanx, long story, and Flannel has been following'
<mMezquitale> Arsin, windows is not being picked up by grub-probe?? You have to do grub-probe and then grub-update
<rikupw> gasull, not sure whats the problem, it just suddenly stopped working.  did an apt-get update/etc and suddenly nothin's workin.  any what the problem could be?
<rikupw> well, the issue could have been there for a while, as i hadn't untar'd anything for a while.  :-/  happens on both tar and tar.gz.  haven't tried bzip
<linuxguy2009> neon_: If it works on your TV then I dont see why it woudnt work on that tuner.
<gasull> rikupw: I don't know, but try this:   sudo aptitude install --reinstall gzip
<neon_> i know, i will keep searching around, i can use OTA but only get 4 channels with my cable i get over 100 thanks for your help
<chuckf> caleb2003: and this same conf file was working before?
<linuxguy2009> rikupw: Whats the problem?
<rikupw> thanks gasull, i did try that i'll try that again
<rikupw> error:  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors \n i've tried uninstalling reinstalling :-/  no go.
<rikupw> thats the problem
<FloodBot1> rikupw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caleb2003> yes I have not changed anything
<rikupw> no matter what it is, bzip (just tried), tar, tar.gz, all the same error related to the compression
<gasull> rikupw: also  aptitude install --reinstall tar
<kfizz> Does anyone know where rhythmbox saves playlists? I migrated to a new HDD and copied over my home folder hoping rhythmbox would keep its playlists but it didn't. I still have access to the old HDD though.
<rikupw> thanks :-)
<chuckf> caleb2003: does your log file show any errors?
<gasull> rikupw: did it work now?
<SeaPhor> hrm... linuxguy2009 well, i went to do fresh install of 9.10, but the partitioner doesnt see any partitions,,, i have /home on a separate part.....
<linuxguy2009> kfizz: user settings for apps are in home.
<mMezquitale> Arsin, still there?  My mistake, youre not supposed to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, run grub-probe and grub-update instead
<rikupw> no, forgot to say sudo :P
<kfizz> linuxguy2009, that's why I copied over the home folder from my old HDD, but it didn't copy the playlists.
<linuxguy2009> SeaPhor: You want to erase the drive completely and start fresh?
<caleb2003> chuckf: there is no log file in the etc/samba folder do you mean somewhere else?
<chuckf> caleb2003: in /var/log/samba
<rikupw> same error gasull :(
<xcat> does anybody know what part of ubuntu detects the resolutions? like a package/program does this
<linuxguy2009> kfizz: open rhythm box and right click playlist and export to file. ;)
<soreau> xcat: Depends on your graphics driver
<jeffmr> xcat, probably Xorg configuration
<SeaPhor> nvm linuxguy2009 ... i got this, its .. above this lvl
<xcat> soraeu: what if i'm using vesa
<kfizz> linuxguy2009, I was hoping to avoid having to boot into the old HDD and just copy a file over, but I guess that seems to be the only option.
<soreau> xcat: Sys>Prefs>Display on recent version of ubuntu
<caleb2003> chuckf: http://pastebin.com/m74e90498 I appended it to the conf
<linuxguy2009> kfizz: Its a simple option.
<rikupw> ok that worked, thanks gasull apparently i typed "tar" twice with apt-get.  reinstalling gzip worked this time around.
<gasull> rikupw: I'm glad :)
<caleb2003> chuckf: from line 148
<rikupw> that FloodBot1 is awesome by the way
<actuallyanewb2> hi, i'm having a tricky problem installing gtk+, atk and pango
<actuallyanewb2> will someone kindly lend me their ear?
<lstarnes> actuallyanewb2: you might also need their -dev packages
<drygr> :(
<actuallyanewb2> well, i successfully installed glib
<chuckf> caleb2003: I'm only seeing through line 146
<lstarnes> actuallyanewb2: the libraries themselves should be installed, but ubuntu (and debian) doesn't typically install the -dev packages automatically
<actuallyanewb2> but when i ran ./configure on atk, i got this error:
<lstarnes> actuallyanewb2: you don't need to build those separately
<lstarnes> actuallyanewb2: use the package manager instead
<actuallyanewb2> "if glib is installed but not in the same location as pkg-config add the location of the file glib-2.0.pc to the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH"
<teamcoltra> :P Sorry it happened again jeffmr.. I am going to try and get the channels changed, but is there anything else I can look at?
<actuallyanewb2> i checked subversion and i couldn't find gtk+, glib, atk or pango
<teamcoltra> My computer connected just fine in windows... and all the other computers maintaining their connection
<actuallyanewb2> unless i'm searching for the wrong thing
<ghufran> can someone help me figure out why gparted is not showing my partitions correctly?
<jeffmr> teamcoltra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<caleb2003> chuckf: try this one http://pastebin.com/m479bb976
<actuallyanewb2> err, not subversion, synaptic
<actuallyanewb2> sorry
<actuallyanewb2> i really am actually a newb
<chrionix> On my netbook, when I try and uninstall cups, it wants to uninstall Ubuntu Netbook Remix as well, anyone know why?
<mMezquitale> ghufran, what do you mean?  can you post a description of the problem? have you tried running gparted in a terminal using "sudo gparted"?
<SeaPhor> ok, 9.04 live cd still sees my parts .. can i just re-install grub?? Flannel ?
<ghufran> mMezquitale: i am trying to install ubuntu. usually it works fine but today it isnt .. it is showing 4 of my partitions and its combining the remaining 2 and labeling them 'unusable'
<mMezquitale> ghufran, sounds like your hard drive has errors on it, are you using a live CD with gparted?
<webbb82> does anyone in here know about gloobus for file previews   i installed it but when i run gloobus nothing hhappens
<ghufran> mMezquitale: yes i am on a live cd. Its a new disk. i can do other operations just fine.. i just copied data from those partitions ... from within the live cd ..
<mMezquitale> ghufran, try updating the BIOS on your machine.  Is it an old machine?
<ghufran> mMezquitale: im trying to dual boot actually .. and i am thinking it might be a problem with the number of primary disks .. is there a way to find out?
<ghufran> mMezquitale: its a new laptop.
<mMezquitale> ghufran, how many primary disks do you have??
<mcurran> what's your issue ghufran
<chrionix> ghufran: you can have 4 primary partitions
<switchgirl> hi i need help my gnome-panel apeared on four sides so i removed the application (sudo aptitude remove gnome-panel) to try and sort it, (and reinstalled it) i have no menues now
<mcurran> right click on desktop and select add panel - That's also how you should have removed it.
<ghufran> mMezquitale: i dont know how many are primary .. gparted doesnt show it .. and even if i cant have more than 4 .. it should show me the error when i try to create more :S
<switchgirl> mcurran: no luck
<chrionix> ghufran: I think in the older computers there was some rule that bootable partitions had to be within a certain size of the beginning of the drive
<mcurran> ghufran:  It will tell you no when you click apply
<ghufran> mcurran: tryig to dualboot ubuntu 9.1 with windows 7 .. partitions are not showing up correct
<stephenahpohliss> could anyone plz tell me the difference between 'dir -a' and 'ls -a'
<joshua___> chronix: 9gb due to having to use int 13 to access hard disk
<centHOGG> dir -a like in dos?
<joshua___> chronix: more or less gone since 2001 or so
<chrionix> joshua___: yeah okay cool
<mcurran> switchgirl:  try right clicking where the panel would go, right at the bottom...
<stephenahpohliss> yeah, i tried it in the terminal and it listed directories without colors..
<nut> I just made an installation USB drive, but when I boot to it I get a flashing cursor --- any ideas?
<joshua___> nut: ls <ENTER>
<joshua___> anything happen?
<nut> joshua___: sadly no :(
<BLUE_BALLS> how do i keep my mic from picking up so much static?
<nut> joshua___: same with space, tab, esc, etc
<joshua___> there's a bug in debian ash that when it triggers you don't get a prompt
<switchgirl> there is nothin there mcurran
<joshua___> they really ought to have fixed that
<chrionix> Anyone know why when I try and uninstall cups, it wants to uninstall Ubuntu Netbook Remix as well?
<joshua___> chrionix: the remix selectes packages for that deploy mode
<nut> joshua___: interesting, it works when booting to the live disk
<nut> joshua___: it was only doing that when I was selecting the installation option, hmm
<mcurran> Did you try reselecting the default theme under Change Desktop Background.
<mMezquitale> ghufran, what is showing 4 of your partitions  and combining the other 2? I am lost now
<nut> I'll try installing via the installer once it's booted, then
<bondy> you need t ununstall the  packages individualh
<bondy> *Y
<BLUE_BALLS> how do i keep my mic from picking up so much static?
<mMezquitale> chrionix, why would you want to uninstall cups?
<switchgirl> tried that before with no luck
<joshua___> no printer perhaps
<BleedinRomeo> BleedinRomeo
<gooraang> #bitme
<bondy> cups is only needed for printing
<mMezquitale> BLUE_BALLS, first go get some, then install ubuntustudio and then get yourself a decent sound card, youll always get static without a decent sound card
<gooraang> join #bitme
<switchgirl> i managed to open ff by the get more themes online... thats one step
<chuckf> caleb2003: the file looks right. I'm thinking that maybe there's a firewall setting or something in the network setup
<jatt> any dell 1525 laptop user here
<chrionix> mMezquitale: Because I'm currently in Afghanistan, have no need of a printer on my netbook, and when I update it wants to update a billion packages for cups that I don't need.
<gasull> BLUE_BALLS: Applications -> Sound & Video -> Sound Recorder -> File -> Open Volume Control -> Input    Maybe you can adjust it here.
<BLUE_BALLS> mMezquitale, i have an msi wind netbook
<joshua___> heck remove the remix
<joshua___> I had to remove kubuntu-desktop long ago
<SeaPhor> ok, 9.04 live cd still sees my partitions .. can i just re-install grub?? Flannel ? anyone?
<caleb2003> chuckf: I'm trying to access the shares from an original xbox through xbmc there is no firewall and it did work fine with KDE
<joshua___> usplash is incompatible with my hardware
<ghufran> mMezquitale: this is how it looks like when i boot into windows .. Boot partition FAT16, Recovery Disk, "System Reserved 104MB", "C:", then G: and H:
<SeaPhor> bazhang, ?
<mMezquitale> BLUE_BALLS, I will refer you to my previous comment, there are USB sound cards out there as well
<ghufran> on gparted, the last 2 are not there .. instead, theres just 'unusable' partition equal in size of both of them combined ..
<chuckf> are the ports open on the samba server?
<mMezquitale> chrionix, what you want to do is disable cups or make it so that cups gets ignored by update-manager, that is the question you want to ask, if someone knows the answer they will surely reply, if you know how to use google search for the criteria I just mentioned, I have never tried it myself
<caleb2003> chuckf: yes
<chrionix> mMezquitale: Yeah, I'm currently looking for that as we speak, It just interested me that uninstalling cups wanted to uninstall unr, thought I'd ask why
<anom01y> anyone here use recordmydesktop ?
<caleb2003> nothings changed except for the desktop, I'm guessing its a quirk of the gnome
<anom01y> I am having troubles figuring out what to put in the 'device' section to get the sound working in gtk-recordmydesktop
<anom01y> I tried 'ALSA' but it does not work
<chuckf> I'd say the next step is strip down the smb.conf and build it til it breaks
<caleb2003> ok, i'll have a play, thanks for checking
<jercos> Thought I'd drop by and give you guys an update: my direct dist-upgrade from intrepid to karmic seems to be sorted, apparently support for this card was dropped in a more recent fglrx, so I baleeted xorg.conf and everything works great now.
<ghufran> is there a way to figure out what primary partitions i have?
<chrionix> ghufran: you're going to have to repartition your whole hard drive, you need to make the excess drives logical
<jercos> Thanks to FireCrotch for the pointer in the direction of Xorg >.>
<crohakon> So, I have never been able to get my headphone jack to work... and I think I released why... my laptop, when in windows, uses Nvidia sound drives... Any information on how I can use these in ubuntu?
<mMezquitale> chrionix, looks like it's tied to the distribution somehow, I've been wanting to beta test mixxx in ubuntustudio but it wont let me uninstall mixxx, i have to uninstall the whole damn dang, do me a favor and say hella to your local haji
<chrionix> mMezquitale: lol, wilco
<ghufran> chrionix: i fear i might need to .. but i first need to see how many primary partitions do i have
<chrionix> ghufran: I think from memory the extended partition shows up in gparted as the size of the logical partitions combined
<yrlnry> For some reason all my videos are playing with the colors reversed.
<chrionix> ghufran: extended partition being like a container that logicals sit in
<yrlnry> This affects mplayer, and also videos that play embedded in firefox, but not flash video.
<yrlnry> What is going on and how do I fix it?
<chrionix> ghufran: I would recommend backing up your hard drives, making a plan on how you want your partitions to look, the rebuilding the partition table
<mMezquitale> chrionix, not exactly, if he has exceeded the max amount of primary hard drive ghufran has to delete one primary hard drive and create one logical hard drive, within the logical hard drive he can create as many extended partitions as he needs
<draconis> yrlnry, sounds an awful lot like a trashed gstreamer
<yrlnry> Why so?
<mMezquitale> ghufran, can you boot up into a live CD with gparted and tell us what gparted sees??
<chrionix> mMezquitale: yeah I know, but in my experience, that always turns out sloppy, I always tend to recreate a partition table so it's neatly ordered :P it could be due to OCD though :P
<draconis> well, if mplayer is not using gstreamer, it's one of the underlying libraries
<ghufran> chrionix: yes i know .. i could do that .. and it might not be the problem were thinking it is . . and all my installations go down the drain ..
<draconis> yrlnry, apparently not every video player is broken, since Flash isn't
<ghufran> mMezquitale: yes i can ... is there a place i can post a screenshot?
<draconis> but flash has separate libraries for everything so it "just works"
<mMezquitale> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<music_freak> test
<mMezquitale> the test didnt work, install ubuntustudio for better results
<SeaPhor> someone plz tell me that the 9.10 live cd partitioner has a known bug that it doesnt recognize some hdd /partitions??? i am stuck on the 9.04 live cd which does see my partitions, but after using the 9.10 alternate cd that WIPED OUT my 9.04 installation...
<ghufran> mMezquitale, chrionix: http://imagebin.org/72405
<mMezquitale> SeaPhor, if that is the case I suggest you post a bug report
<draconis> SeaPhor, you can't boot from 9.10?
<mMezquitale> ghufran, what did you do?!?  you have 4 primary partitions, you cant create more partitions.
<SeaPhor> draconis, yes, and can go to live session, start the installer and it gets to the partitioner and it dont see any partitions
<chrionix> ghufran: yeah, exactly your problem, you've used up all your partitions
<draconis> SeaPhor, that sounds an awful lot like RedHat's "smart" partition detection
<yrlnry> draconis:  I ran gstreamer-properties and ran the output test, and the test pattern looks fine.
<ghufran> mMezquitale: where does it say they are primary?!??!?
<mMezquitale> ghufran, why is sda1 41MB and using fat16?!?
<chrionix> ghufran: if you delete the last one, you can create an extended partition with all that extra space as well
<SeaPhor> draconis, i'm on the 9.04 live cd now, and does see the parts
<chrionix> mMezquitale: I hate to say I told you so, but that partition table is screaming for a wipe :P
<phongphrai> hello, who can help me install a tar.bz2 software please?
<draconis> does look like the partition table is screwed up some how
<draconis> SeaPhor, ^
<mMezquitale> ghufran, because they are "partitions", they are "primary" partitions.  If it's not a "primary" partition it will be labed "extended"
<ghufran> mMezquitale: that 41MB is by our DELL friends .. came out of the box. chrionix: cant delete the last one .. its the windows partition .. and the one before that .. with size 104MB is also created by stupid windows 7
<jongbergs> phongphrai: u need to extract the package
<jongbergs> phongphrai: it's a compressed tarball
<mMezquitale> omg I think we have found redmond attempting to make users to use only windows7
<phongphrai> jongbergs, ok and then?
<chrionix> ghufran : I would re-iterate you need to backup and wipe, create your partitions with gparted first
<jongbergs> phongphrai: using nautilus, right clik on the file select extract here
<phongphrai> its done already
<jongbergs> phongphrai: what software is that?
<mMezquitale> ghufran, are you able to install windows7 in your harddrive?
<syrius> is that ubuntu 9.10 slow internet bug fixed yet?
<chrionix> ghufran: windows is like a hammer to partitions man, it just steamrolls anything in it's way
<SeaPhor> draconis, i had 9.04 installed and working no prob,, i never "upgrade" i always do fresh install, but the 9.10 live didn't see my partitions so Flannel  suggested the alt cd,,, well that wiped me out and cant boot my original, thats why i'm on the 9.04 live session
<phongphrai> jongbergs, BRL-CAD..i cant find any configure or autogen script
<ghufran> mMezquitale: yea maybe they are .. i already have windows 7 installed .. with loads of installations ..
<jongbergs> phongphrai: what are the contents of the package?
<crohakon> syrius, is IPv6 enabled? I know when I was running OpenSUSE I had really slow internet until I disabled IPv6. Then everything was great.
<draconis> SeaPhor, if you can't boot from the 9.10 install that you did with the alt cd, then it sounds like a Grub2 problem
<ghufran> ok then .. it looks like there is no other solution .. i guess ubuntu will have to wait while i back up
<phongphrai> jongbergs, many folders and files of differents kind
<mMezquitale> ghufran, but are you able to reinstall windows7?
<phongphrai> jongbergs, 3800 files
<SeaPhor> draconis, the alt cd install hung, but apparently wiped out my original...
<jongbergs> phongphrai: does it come with documentation? im pretty sure the website from which you obtained the software provide a kind of installation intructions
<ghufran> mMezquitale: i think i should be able to .. didnt try it out .. why ? that might be a problem too?
<phongphrai> jongbergs, the doc says to type ./configure but there no such file in the whole archive
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: what do u mean wiped out? i thought your proble has been resolved already?
<Dallas1> linuxguy: are you here?
<draconis> SeaPhor, well, did you try reinstalling?
<mMezquitale> ghufran, I mean if you have a CD and valid license, you should be able to  reinstall windows7 but I suggest you google for windows7 and ubuntu, what you want to do is delete all those little partitions and create a partition for windows7 and then create an extended partition, just to be safe
<sumeetbali> SodaPhish,you online?
<SeaPhor> jongbergs, what on earth would make you think that my issue has been resolved??? its only compounded now...??
<ghufran> mMezquitale: yes. thats what im going to do.
<jongbergs> phongphrai: ok, i get it, the package contains the source files..therefore you need to go to terminal go to where you extracted the package and type ./configure
<chrionix> ghufran:  and make your boot partition ext2 or something, fat16 boot partitions are just nasty :P
<SeaPhor> draconis, reinstalling what? 9.04?
<sumeetbali> SodaPhish,you online?
<mMezquitale> ghufran, i suppose now you know what a primary partition looks like?
<draconis> SeaPhor, well, if it works better than 9.10 (which didn't)
<flan_suse> This is actually a Linux Mint Helena issue, but it's related to Karmic. I followed the guide to install to an encrypted root partition, and so I tried it out on a virtual machine. When I reboot, I am dropped to a recovery shell that says "ALERT! /dev/mapper/croot does not exist"
<ghufran> chrionix: i dont think i can do that .. the recovery disk and all might never boot again..
<flan_suse> However, I can then use cryptsetup to unlock the encrypted partition and then resume booting.
<ghufran> atleast i dont know how to do it :P
<vmubuntu> Why doesn't this command work in the Linux Mint 7 terminal:  sudo apt-get install vmware-player-kernel-modules
<Dallas1> I've got the installer for 8.04.3 running on my netbook through flash-drive, and I'm at the part where it asks you to install cd-rom drivers to complete the installation, how would I direct it to install from the usb drive instead of the cd-rom(which doesn't exist)
<phongphrai> jongbergs, bash says no such file or foler
<flan_suse> Why is this not done automatically? And what can I do so that it is automatic and asks for my LUKS password, rather than falling to a recovery shell?
<chrionix> ghufran: yeah, I wonder what that unkown partition is, it's weird that linux doesn't recognise it, I thought it recognised everything
<flan_suse> Dallas1, you need to copy a modified image on the USB stick.
<chrionix> ghufran: if it weren't for that fact you have an 'unkown' partition, I would say grub would be able to boot from your recovery partition, but maybe not in this case
<flan_suse> Dallas1, is it the alternate installer?
<ghufran> chrionix: that unknown is actually two partitions
<jongbergs> !info brlcad
<cellofellow> What's the point of encrypting executable code? I use ecryptfs for my encryption.
<ubottu> Package brlcad does not exist in karmic
<Dallas1> flan:yes
<mcurran> yeah, linux needs write support for HFS+
<cellofellow> brl-cad is the DoD's 3D CAD app.
<cellofellow> But I don't think it's been packaged.
<flan_suse> Dallas1, I thought so.
<woodyjlw> my bottom panel on 9.04 is gone and cant find it. how do I get it back ?
<phongphrai> ubottu, how can i install the software then?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jongbergs> cellofellow: can you help out phongphrai problem?
<flan_suse> Dallas1, yeah, I had to go through the same thing. You need to get a copy of the modified image to throw onto the stick.
<yrlnry> draconis:  problem turns out to be with nvidia video driver.   Described here:  http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/multimedia/405120-videos-show-reverse-colors.html
<cellofellow> phongphrai: jongbergs: sure
<yrlnry> draconis:  thanks for your help.
<noneNN> Im having problems installing ubuntu in a netbook, I have a bangho netbook B-NOX1, and Im trying to install ubuntu via USB pendrive, the bios says it can boot from USB HDD, but It doesnt detect the usb drive, Ive tried booting from the pendrive with other machine and it works perfect, Im wondering if could be a pendrive size issue, its 8gb... should I try with a smaller one?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jongbergs> cellofellow: he wasn't able to run ./configure
<woodyjlw> thanks :)
<Dallas1> flan:ugh, where do I get that? Why can't intel just support linux and release open source drivers so I can use 9.10
<Dallas1> ?
<jongbergs> woodyjlw: you can just press alt+f2 to type the command
<draconis> yrlnry, yw, glad you figured it out
<chrionix> noneNN: Is it set to boot the pendrive automatically? Or do you have to press esc or whatever, to go into a boot menu?
<phongphrai> well, unless anyone have i better suggestion...i want to be able to draw mecanicals and houses
<flan_suse> Dallas1, one second. I think I have it in my bookmarks.
<noneNN> chrionix, ive tried both ways and it didnt work out
<greezmunkey> Question on new install, I have two drives installed, manualy built "/" on the 80GB drive with 64GB available, same drive has 4GB swap, I built /home on drive 2 with 20GB available, will what work?
<jongbergs> phongphrai: how come it doesn't have configure file in it..did you verify the downloaded package?
<woodyjlw> it worked!  lol too easy but im still learning :)  thanks
<mMezquitale> Dallas1, because all the hardware vendors want to make it a secret as to how their hardware works
<chrionix> noneNN: that's weird, are you sure the pendrive is bootable?
<B166er-X> gasull i dont get how to install doubletwist on virtual box ... .dmg ? is there something i'm missing ?
<noneNN> chrionix, yes, i can boot it in my notebook
<phongphrai> theres only one place to download it...does anyone on earth as ever tried a cad software downloaded from internet and install it on ubuntu??
<cellofellow> BRL-CAD doesn't seem to be an easy one to install.
<Dallas1> mMezquitale: even if it renders their hardware useless to thousands?
<mMezquitale> greezmunkey, yes, it will work
<Dallas1> phogphrai: have you used blender?
<mMezquitale> Dallas1, yup yup
<jh2os> hey, got a question about flash
<jh2os> flash player
<cellofellow> phongphrai: might want to vote for this brainstorm http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9318/
<mMezquitale> !ask | jh2os
<ubottu> jh2os: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phongphrai> Dallas1, is it in ubuntu repository?
<chrionix> noneNN: Okay, so it's definately a problem with the bios on your netbook, does pressing escape during boot up present you with a boot menu?
<jh2os> Flash applications are unresponsive when clicked
<Dallas1> phogphrai: it should be. let me check
<jh2os> sometimes they work and others they dont
<mcurran> Does anyone know a xorg.conf tweak so my ancient ATI 3D RAGE LT PRO will have better video playback in firefox (mpeg, wmv, etc.)
<lstarnes> jh2os: are you using the 64-bit version?
<greezmunkey> mMezquitale, thanks, it runs well so far. I figured the root filesystem will be taken up with additional progs, while databases etc will live on /home
<scott_ino2> oh heavens pixelize is broken
<jh2os> is it a problem with the Ubuntu/firefox pakage?
<cellofellow> phongphrai: where'd you download brl-cad? brlcad.org has a Linux binary and the source. I'd try both (in that order).
<gasull> B166er-X: virtualbox-ose + Windows + doubletwist
<lstarnes> jh2os: there is a known issue with the 64-bit package for flash
<cellofellow> And read the docs. Really that's all I can say.
<ssmy> anyone have an idea how to find out if my ethernet is gigabit? hwinfo isn't telling me, at least.
<scott_ino2> lstarnes, what's the known issue
<jh2os> yea i got 64 bit
<noneNN> chrionix, yeah i mean i can go into the menus and select all usb entries and none of them will work
<flan_suse> Dallas1, still looking.
<mMezquitale> greezmunkey, just make sure you specify the correct hard drives when you install, if you have any issues come back
<lstarnes> scott_ino2: clicking on flash applets sometimes fails
<cellofellow> phongphrai: have you tried qcad?
<greezmunkey> mMezquitale, all I need to do now is hack an access point to go from wireless to ethernet in the garage and I'm good.
<electricTape> sup guys.  First time linux user here.  How do I install adobe flash.  Do I choose the YUM version and then use package manager?
<scott_ino2> lstarnes, ahh i see
<lstarnes> electricTape: are you using ubuntu?
<gasull> B166er-X: If you use doubletwist you can copy from/to your ipod and use it in other computers too.  Sadly you need to install Windows in VirtualBox for this.
<mcurran> No, choose the deb package
<jongbergs> ssmy: lspci -v
<Dallas1> phogphrai: blender is in the repository. I used it a little for some 3d modelling last month, it's extremely powerfull. Just has a bit of a learning curve
<jh2os> deb version
<electricTape> yes ubuntu
<greezmunkey> mMezquitale, I have it up already, but could rip it apart if needed.
<B166er-X> gasull , yah, got this part ;) i installed Windows Xp on a partition with virtual box, but i do not have any 'internet connection' or USB support  on it  , so i
<mMezquitale> greezmunkey, at one point I had the same swap used by 3 different versions of ubuntu until karmic was released, off course off course
<jongbergs> ssmy: or lshw -c network
<lstarnes> electricTape: ubuntu doesn't use YUM
<phongphrai> cellofellow, i dowloaded from http://brlcad.org/d/download
<B166er-X> gasull ok, doubletwist is a windows app ?
<Dallas1> electrictape: just get it from synaptic package manager.
<SeaPhor> lstarnes, is there a known issue with the 9.10 live installer's partitioner not seeing any partitions?
<cellofellow> phongphrai: which version? The Linux or the Source?
<gasull> B166er-X: yes
<lstarnes> electricTape: look for flashplugin in synaptic
<ssmy> jongbergs: thanks, forgot that existed.
<lstarnes> SeaPhor: I don't know
<lstarnes> SeaPhor: I'm still using 8.04
<chrionix> noneNN: I don't know what to tell you man, what happens when you boot from the pendrive?
<jongbergs> ssmy: no probs :)
<scott_ino2> anyone tested flash-plugin 10.1
<gasull> B166er-X: another possibility is VirtualBox + hackintosh + doubletwist
<greezmunkey> mMezquitale, I am a bit concerned with allocating 4GB for swap, but I plan to bring this box up to 4GB of ram soon, so it should be ok me thinks...
<draconis> B166er-X, just.. probably a little easier to crack the thing and install ssh
<draconis> B166er-X, then you can access the iPod like a normal computer, send files, etc
<B166er-X> draconis, its brand new, and i dont want to screw the warranty
<phongphrai> cellofellow, brlcad_7.10.4_ia32.tar.bz2
<mcurran> jailbreaking an iphone does not ruin warranty just flash back if you need to
<noneNN> chrionix, im my notebook its boots perfectly, and so in other computers, but the issue is with the the netbook, but i dont know if its somehitng about size of pendrive and bios compability...
<Dallas1> actually, if I could somehow diagnose this random lockup I wouldn't need to downgrade from 9.04 to 8.04.3
<mcurran> that's why you save the firmware
<mMezquitale> greezmunkey, swap depends on how much memory you have, I have never noticed swap being used on my laptop with 2 gigs of memory
<SeaPhor> lstarnes, thank you, that's the first honest answer i've seen all night. and btw, on my main boxes,, so am I
<roger_> hello anyone how to backup blackberry data on ubuntu 9.10
<cellofellow> phongphrai: that's a binary download. If you untar it there should be a file you can just run (though I'm not sure). Once you get it running you're on your own, I have no idea how to use CAD software.
<mMezquitale> !blackberry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackberry
<lstarnes> SeaPhor: I am pretty sure I have seen other valid answers
<chrionix> noneNN: It really shouldn't be that, netbooks are very recent creatures, I'm sure any bios will handle an 8gb stick
<mcurran> whatever, same difference
<wuyan> Who received a CD-ROM??
<cellofellow> phongphrai: if it doesn't work the try downloading and compiling the Source package from the same webpage.
<lstarnes> SeaPhor: I honestly haven't done anything to help you beyond saying that I don't know how to help you
<SeaPhor> lstarnes, sorry, i mainly meant to my questions
<Dallas1> roger: opensync?
<flan_suse> Dallas1, any reason not to try 9.10?
<mMezquitale> roger_, backing up your blackberry is a topic I would rather you use a forum instead of the support channel
<greezmunkey> mMezquitale, yeah, the server box currently has 512MB ram, 146MB free, 0 swap, but it's really not doing anything right now.
<Dallas1> roger: or barrybackup-gui
<phongphrai> cellofellow, extracting the file brlcad_7.10.4_ia32.tar.bz2 gives me a folder containing 2800 files with a doc that doesnt apply properly to how install
<noneNN> chrionix, mmm i havent tried with another pendrive... it could be the pendrive too... ive seen some guys having similar problems on the web
<lstarnes> SeaPhor: someone else here might know, but you're the first user that I've heard about that issue from
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: try using the same karmic cd then go straight installing ubuntu from the install menu
<chrionix> noneNN: Does the pendrive actually come up in the boot menu?
<mMezquitale> greezmunkey, smoke 'em if you got 'em, I would use 1 gig for swap though but if you already have the partition then just go ahead with the install
<Dallas1> flan: the driver isn't made for 9.1
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: don't use the live session for now..
<cellofellow> phongphrai: BRLCAD is still very much an in-house Department of Defese project, so they've obviously neglected some things that third party users need like docs and an installation script.
<mMezquitale> roger_,  i have read it is possible though unlike my htc mogul
<chrionix> noneNN: I'm not talking about going into the bios, I'm talking about a little menu that pops up, and gives you a choice of bootable media found
<Dallas1> flan: the graphics driver
<mcurran> If you're going to install to a pendrive/usb, I would recommend doing a live persistent install rather than a regular install.  Then you can save changes and also use it on other computers two
<lstarnes> jh2os: if you are using compiz, try disabling it
<phongphrai> cellofellow, i see...besides qcad is only 2D
<lstarnes> jh2os: I've heard that many other users with the same issue fixed it temporarily by disabling compiz
<cellofellow> phongphrai: search "cad" in synaptic, there's a half-dozen other packages you can try.
<Dallas1> flan: I don't think there's alot of functionality for it in 9.04 but it's working right now, it just locks up after 10 minutes or so of use.
<noneNN> chrionix, yes, but it doesnt detect the pendrive i can only see the sata driev
<flan_suse> Dallas1, can you write down the exact message it gives you?
<jh2os> hmmm ok
<flan_suse> Dallas1, I can't find my bookmark, and I don't know the phrase to help find it.
<cellofellow> phongphrai: and if you don't need true CAD functionality, like the ability to drive a CNC machine or the like, then maybe a 3D modeller like Blender would do the job.
<chrionix> noneNN: ahh okay
<jh2os> Why cant it be installed from the site though, says it has a building error when the installer comes up?
<flan_suse> Dallas1, I have been through this before, and the solution worked, but I can't seem to find the link again.
<phongphrai> cellofellow, ok i will try this now
<krishna> Hi
<Dallas1> flan: I don't even know if the lockup is a graphics issue, because my mouse will work, but the OS and whatever program I have open is unresponsive. I've let it sit for an hour with no changes
<flan_suse> Dallas1, I mean the message you get when trying to install via a USB stick
<krishna>  is there a guiway to reinstall grub that gets lost after windows install ? i read the help page of ubuntu site.. its all command line... users who switch from windows always want only the GUI way of doing this ... is it really a possible exisiting answer for this ?
<chrionix> noneNN: have you got another pendrive you can try?
<mcurran> Dallas1:  Are you installing to a USB or from a USB
<git__> hello ubuntu experts
<Dallas1> flan: oh, yeah. I'd rather use 9.04 if anyone knows a work around for this random freezing issue.
<flan_suse> mcurran, he's trying to install from a USB to a netbook, with an Alternate Install.
<Dallas1> mcurran: from
<SeaPhor> lstarnes, the problem seems to be that all is different now, used to be that the knowledgeable ppl answered and the inexperienced ppl asked .. and this was watched, now the inexperienced are answering without any checks- i watched as someone explained in detail how to enable the root user and passwd the other day, which when i first joined here would have got me banned,,, there seems to be a gap here
<faryshta> chrionix, on what kind of computer you are trying to install karmic?
<noneNN> chrionix, an mp3 player but im worried i might have the mp3 player software if i format it
<mcurran> Are you getting a grub error 17
<flan_suse> mcurran, problem is, it looks for a CD Rom drive, which doesn't exist, but there's a modified boot image that overrides this and allows the installation to continue from the USB stick.
<chrionix> faryshta: I'm not trying, noneNN is
<Dallas1> mcurran: what flan said
<git__> anyone know how to remove ad inside a streamlining flash clip or movie?
<chrionix> noneNN: yeah, I wouldn't advise using that
<mcurran> OK
<faryshta> sorry. noneNN on what kind of computer you are trying to install Karmic?
<greezmun1ey> mMezqitale, irc from the server...
<mcurran> So does it boot up from USB or not yet
<chrionix> SeaPhor: I agree with you totally, but it seems like the knowledgeable people have given up helping, so it's left to the dumbasses like myself to try and help :P
<Dallas1> mcurran: it will boot. It gets to the portion where
<noneNN> faryshta, its a bangho netbook b-nox1, its a netbook from argentina... it has intel chip phoenix bios
<SeaPhor> i'm with you chrionix
<mcurran> where...
<flan_suse> mcurran, it looks for a CD-ROM drive, which doesn't exist, but there's a modified boot image that overrides this and allows the installation to continue from the USB stick.
<Dallas1> mcurran: you install the cd-rom to start installation. and since it isn't a cd-rom. There's nowhere to go
<faryshta> noneNN, when I installed Ubuntu on my netbook I had to ask a friend to lend me a USB-CD-DRIVE. I haven't figure out how to install Ubuntu in flash drives, sorry.
<flan_suse> mcurran, I was able to get around this by putting a modified boot image onto the USB stick, and it worked.
<phongphrai> cellofellow, looks usefull thank you
<flan_suse> mcurran, I just forget where to find this modified image, even though I'm sure I bookmarked it.
<skpl> hi, can someone tell me how to use the emerald window manager without going through compiz-fusion?
<cellofellow> phongphrai: what is, sorry? Blender?
<phongphrai> yes
<phongphrai> but i wonder if i can draw my house with details inside
<Dallas1> I'd really rather work with 9.04 now that I do have it working somewhat. I wish I could figure out the locking up issue if any people have experience with that.
<flan_suse> Dallas1, and you said Karmic doesn't support your video card?
<mcurran> tell grub, syslinux, or whatever where the real image is - which would be in the modified bootloaders configuration file
<noneNN> faryshta, so u had same problem? did u use netbootin or any software like that?
<electricTape> hey guys.  Im running ubuntu.  I installed Compiz but I don't have a Compiz preferences option when I go to system > preferences.  What am I doing wrong?
<cellofellow> phongphrai: glad it helped. There's been some talk I've seen online of adding CAD features to Blender, but it's a bit in the future.
<chrionix> SeaPhor: and if you take openprojects/freenode as a whole, #ubuntu has drastically brought down the exclusivity of the place. It's turned into a newbie farm
<hlfshell> crap - forgot - wheres the sources.list stored?
<faryshta> noneNN, no I asked a friend to lend me a USB-CD-DRIVE.
<skpl> hi, can someone tell me how to use the emerald window manager without going through compiz-fusion?
<lstarnes> hlfshell: /etc/apt
<centHOGG> n00b farm?
<hlfshell> thank you lstarnes
<mcurran> hlfshell /etc
<faryshta> Ans installed Ubuntu with a cheap liveCD.
<soreau> ! ccsm | electricTape
<ubottu> electricTape: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<phongphrai> cellofellow, i see
<sumeetbali> anyone familiar with hackintsh please pm me
<cellofellow> phongphrai: it'll be fun, that's for sure
<lstarnes> sumeetbali: this channel is for ubuntu only
<Dallas1> flan: unless you know of a poulsbo driver for karmic
<SeaPhor> thats why i started my own channel chrionix
<anom01y> trying to get the sound to record in recordmydesktop is seriously difficult
<faryshta> Does anyone here could install Ubuntu 64 bits in a dual 64 bits processor?
<flan_suse> Dallas1, I never heard of that.
<anom01y> anyone know what to do to get it to work ?
<mcurran> Dallas1:  What are you running on the netbook now?
<ahumeniy> My T41 hangs when I'm connected to the Internet, please PM me
<Dallas1> mcurran: 9.04
<lstarnes> faryshta: which version of ubuntu?  I'm using 8.04 on a dual-core 64-bit system
<skpl> is there anyway to use emerald without going through compiz?
<chrionix> SeaPhor: yeah, I'm not really in a position to loiter in irc chans atm, I just come on as required
<soreau> skpl: no
<faryshta> lstarnes, sorry for not specificate. Karmic.
<git__> is there a way to password protect a directory -- i have one account and need password protection to only one directory so that my sisters can't view it accidently when she's using my account
<lstarnes> faryshta: the number of provessors shouldn't affect whether or not it can be installed
<mcurran> Dallas1:  So did you understand what I said, you probably have the bootloader's kernel line and image entry pointing to /dev/cdrom0 instead of the USB drive
<faryshta> Does anyone here could install Karmic 64 bits in a dual-core 64 bits processor?
<flan_suse> Dallas1, I found it.
<faryshta> lstarnes, I know it shouldn't... yet it does.
<Dallas1> mcurran: I have no idea.
<Dallas1> flan:excellent!
<lstarnes> faryshta: if isn't working, then its probably something else making it not work
<lstarnes> faryshta: having a dual-core system almost certainly wouldn't cause issues
<SeaPhor> chrionix, well, i'm now stuck on a 9.04 live cd... so i'm looking for any assistance i can get, lol
<mcurran> find out what bootloader the image is using, (probably syslinux) - mount the usb with 9.04 and modify the syslinux config file as appropriate
<flan_suse> Dallas1, it's for 8.04, Hardy, right?
<faryshta> lstarnes, I checked every corner, every test, everything I could think including md5, testing other machines and burn 4x.
<faryshta> lstarnes, yet it DOES cause issues.
<flan_suse> Dallas1, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<forgottenwizard> Where can I find the .config for the ubuntu kernel?
<lstarnes> faryshta: have you checked for related bug reports on launchpad?
<electricTape> hey guys.  WHats the best dock for ubuntu?
<flan_suse> Dallas1, download the initrd and vmlinuz files.
<faryshta> lstarnes, you can try. Burn Karmic 64 and try to start a liveCD on your dual-core processor.
<mcurran> There isn't a config file for the kernel
<faryshta> lstarnes, yes there is a bug report on launchpad for my model of machine. I don't know if it affect just my model or every dual-core.
<git__> anyone here use fios?
<lstarnes> faryshta: if it affected every dual core, it probably wouldn't have been released
<faryshta> lstarnes, also I am looking if there is any way to get around this.
<mcurran> I use FIOS
<forgottenwizard> mcurran: So there is no way for me to find out what kind of option were used to compile this kernel?
<faryshta> lstarnes, well that is what I am aiming to find.
<mcurran> I don't know, but I do know how to compile again :)
<mcurran> sudo CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs
<forgottenwizard> mcurran: found it
<lstarnes> faryshta: I haven't seen any bug reports that appear to affect all dual-core systems
<mcurran> forgottenwizard:  Sorry, I thought you were looking at a kernel source
<faryshta> lstarnes, there is.
<lstarnes> faryshta: it's probably an issue specific to your model, but it might be a good idea to get an opinion from someone else
<mcurran> Dallas1:  If you're still here - mount the USB with 9.04 and look in the boot folder for your bootloader
<faryshta> lstarnes, ttp://www.google.com.mx/search?hl=es&safe=off&q=launchpad+boot+karmic+64
<faryshta> lstarnes, I am trying to get opinion from other people RIGHT NOW.
<radicaljoe> I'm using 32 bit on a 3 core system.  Is there an advantage to using 64 bit if you only have 2 GB of mem?
<lstarnes> faryshta: which model are you using?
<faryshta> Does anyone here could install Karmic 64 bits in a dual-core 64 bits processor?
<faryshta> lstarnes, Dell Optiplex 740.
<lstarnes> faryshta: which CPU?
<chd1> what command can I use to install ajuntu?
<faryshta> lstarnes, I have Ubuntu 9.04 64 bits there.
<chd1> or that code writing software
<faryshta> lstarnes, I don't get your last question.
<lstarnes> faryshta: which cpu model does the dell optiplex 740 use?
<faryshta> Dell Optiplex 740 IS a model of computer.
<Maarten> I run 9.10 x64 here
<chd1>  core 2 doesnt it lstarnes
<faryshta> Maarten, you have dual-core? I mean two 64 bits processors?
<lstarnes> chd1: I'm not sure, but that is certainly likely
<chd1> we used to have them at the state
<faryshta> Maarten, sorry the last "?" wasn't supossed to be there.
<chd1> well we still have them at the state, I just down work there anymore
<skpl> can someone tell me why my right click does not work?
<spridel> i believe lstarnes is asking what Processor(s) you are using
<faryshta> spridel, ohh. lstarnes 2x AMD Turion 64 bits.
<Maarten> faryshta: Yeah, laptop with a dual core vPro Centrino
<faryshta> Maarten, ohh then it must just affect AMD.
<chd1> doesnt ubuntu 9.04 come with a c++ compiler on it already?
<Maarten> dunno I have all Intel here
<SeaPhor> wow,,, i have been a constant presence here since ubuntu 6.10, been away a bit and now i see,,, this is the beginning of the end of the best thing i have ever witnessed, used to be experienced ppl giving answers, ops monitoring bad advice, and good ppl of all experience levels interacting, now, its almost an open channel, get a grip ops,, or its over, as for me i'm out.
<skpl> can someone tell me how to switch between emerlad and metacity?
<RPG_Master> Anyone here ever installed Aleph One?
<lstarnes> chd1: it might, but you will need build-essential
<faryshta> chd1, no but to install the compiler just write: sudo apt-get build-essentials.
<faryshta> Maarten, thanks you where really helpful.
<RPG_Master> I am not getting any music in it :(    even though sound effect work fine..
<mcurran> skol:  I think you need this in your xorg.conf under mouse section " Option	"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5""
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: what exactly is your problem?
<chd1> faryshta: does that have g++ in it?
<lstarnes> chd1: yes
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<chd1> wow nice
<lstarnes> chd1: it's build-essential, not build-essentials
<mcurran> enjoy the show?
<soreau> skpl: You mean gtk-window-decorator which uses metacity themes in which case you want 'gtk-window-decorator --replace'
<RPG_Master> Anyone here ever installed Aleph One?
<RPG_Master> I am not getting any music in it :(    even though sound effect work fine..
<mcurran> Me too RPG
<faryshta> RPG_Master, did you installed codecs?
<RPG_Master> mcurran: Sound effects but no music?
<soreau> skpl: You can set the default decorator in ccsm>Window Decoration>Command field
<RPG_Master> faryshta: Yep
<mcurran> Yes, but for every media player
<chd1> E: invalid operation
<chd1> for build-essential
<Dallas1> flan: ya there?
<lstarnes> chd1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RPG_Master> mcurran: meaning you can listen to the soundtrack in a media player? same for me
<faryshta> RPG_Master, this will make me sound like a douche bag but have you tried checking the sound in the configurations of Gnome (or KDE).
<RPG_Master> faryshta: Ya, and its fine man. You've gotta cover the basics :P
<mcurran> Yes: RPG, but it doesn't output any sound, even when I fix alsamixer, only system sounds work
<bobofosho13> i need some help, i've deleted a partitition containing ubuntu on my laptop in windows, and i re-formatted it so windows would recognize as a seperate partition on the hdd, but whenever i boot up my pc now, the GRUB loader that i had for the dual-boot gives me "error 17"
<faryshta> chd1, the compiler is called g++.
<bobofosho13> can someone help me?
<SeaPhor> jongbergs, its not my individual issue that is the problem, i'll fix my issues, but ,,,just "have fun" and nvm ;-)
<RPG_Master> mcurran: Wait, we're both talking about Aleph One right?
<mcurran> Because you deleted grub's files also
<jrib> bobofosho13: what operating systems do you have installed now?  Just windows?
<bobofosho13> yeah just windows xp pro sp2
<mcurran> RPG_Master, no I haven't used Aleph One, but have the same issue with all other players
<jrivera> good day! how do i configure dhcpd.conf for two subnets with same netmask of 255.255.248.0
<RPG_Master> Aleph One is a game :(
<mcurran> bobofosho13:  You need to reinstall your MBR
<chd1> you know what software Im talking about though?
<chd1> its like aujuntu?
<skpl> soreau: i w3as not able to find that in ccsm
<chd1> or something like that
<bobofosho13> mcurran: how do i do that?
<skpl> im looking to use emerald instead of metacity
<chd1> has a purple horse as its shortcut
<RPG_Master> mcurran: I was kinda hoping it was like a karmic issue and not just me :(
<skpl> is there a command for that?
<blankthemuffin> Hi I'm wondering what would be a good choice of tool in order to rip a dvd? I'm fine with the command line and thinking of ripping to ogg/vorbis?
<faryshta> chd1, make the question again please.
<Dallas1> Hey, I got a weird question, will 9.10 resize ntfs win7 partitions like other partitions for an install on my main machine?
<dav> hi
<bobofosho13> can someone who's interested in helping me open a pm
<soreau> skpl: emerald --replace
<chd1> I was wondering if anyone knew how to install aujuntu, or what it was called, the c++ coding program for ubuntu, it had a purple horse as the icon
<mcurran> Do a recovery console with your XP disc and do FIXMBR or use a win98 cd and fdisk /mbr, just google it
<skpl> soreau: ok thank you
<faryshta> Dallas1, probably yes. If you have not your hard drive partitioned it surely will.
<dav> problem: when i log into gnome, the window manager no longer starts (I was using compiz and doesn't work with metacity either). There's no window decoration, and I have to start the window manager manually. Any pointers as to where the problem might be?
<skpl> soreau: very helpfull, thank you
<soreau> dav: What do you want as default?
<mcurran> g++ which comes with build-essential (I think) is a C++ compiler
<dav> soreau: compiz
<faryshta> chd1, if you want a compiler, g++ comes with build-essentials. Just type: g++ archive.cpp -o archive
<bobofosho13> mcurran: there are some other issues surrounding this one that i need to tell u can i open a pm?
<electricTape> hi how do I choose how many desktop spaces I have in Ubuntu?
<mcurran> bobo:  sure
<soreau> dav: Then you should set Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects to Extra
<dav> soreau: already done. multiple times. still doesn't start on login.
<chd1> no not a compiler, it was a program you could write c++ code in and itd color code it for you and stuff
<Dallas1> faryshta: beautiful, I may have to try it then.
<dav> soreau: (it works fine until I log out though)
<soreau> dav: How are you starting it manually?
<spridel> you want an IDE it sounds like chd1
<jongbergs> SeaPhor: ok i see ppl here are trying their best to help you out..we just hope your issue will be fixed asap :)
<lstarnes> electricTape: right-click on the workspace switcher applet, select preferences, then change the number of workspaces
<mcurran> any text editor should do that:  vim emacs gedit
<mcurran> you just need to set extension to .cpp
<beowulf_> how do you open .chm files?
<dav> soreau: basically by doing just what you describe. the window decorations appear, i can work, but when I log out and log back in, no more window manager.
<jongbergs> beowulf_: install xchm
<soreau> dav: How are you starting compiz manually?
<git__> hey mcurran!
<chd1> ya do you know which one Im talking about spridel
<dav> soreau: by choosing extra
<dav> soreau: that starts it
<dav> soreau: i think just calling compiz from the terminal might work too
<Dallas1> mcurran: flan was helping but I think he logged. I put initrd.gz and vmlinux on the usb stick, what else do I need to edit to tell it to use the usb and not cdr
<dav> soreau: calling metacity definitely did work..
<soreau> dav: Do you have compiz or fusion-icon in Sys>Prefs>Startup apps?
<spridel> chd1: no, not off the top of my head i don't but i'll talke a look
<radicaljoe> electricTape:You can right click on desktops and select properties.
<spridel> chd1 anjuta IDA
<faryshta> chd1, well here we have thousands of those. nano, vi for example.
<spridel> IDE rather
<faryshta> I use Vi for my programs.
<dav> soreau: nope.
<chd1> yaya anjuta
<chd1> sudo apt-get install anjuta?
<chd1> will that work?
<faryshta> chd1, yes.
<spridel> its avaible in the Ubunto software center...i'm a graphics/n00b user
<soreau> dav: When you log in and look at the visual effects radio buttons, what is it set to?
<chd1> man I love how easy it is to install software
<dav> soreau: none
<dav> soreau: (and metacity isn't running either: no window manager)
<soreau> dav: My best guess is you have permission issues in ~/ ($HOME)
<dav> soreau: didn't touch any of that recently - should i have compiz in startup?
<soreau> dav: You could try to work around it by putting compiz in startup
<faryshta> chd1, so far I can read on the description, that program is meant to be used with Gnome so you will get the best features and speed here using Linux.
<kain> hi, i was wondering how my second hd can automatically mount everytime i login?
<kain> i've done it before, but i don't remember how i did it
<dav> k let me try that
<jongbergs> kain: add entries to your /etc/fstab
<napster> Hi all...Which application should I use for downloading files using magnet-link...?
<neal__> does anyone have a google wave invite they would like to share
<dav> soreau: not very elegant but it works. thank you.
<jongbergs> kain: you need to know the device name of your hd you wish to automatically mount
<napster> Hi all...Which application should I use for downloading files using magnet-link...?
<kain> jongbergs : i used a program last time to do it
<kain> jongbergs: i got "Disk Utility", "NTFS configuration tool" and "Storage device manager"
<perscitus> Why did karmic break crontab?
<jongbergs> kain: what filesystem does your drive is?
<kain> jongbergs: the one i want to automatically mount is Linux Ext4
<jeffmr> which filesystem should you use for karmic?  ext4 or 3?
<lstarnes> jeffmr: you can use either
<jeffmr> lstarnes, what is the difference?
<perscitus> Why did karmic break crontab?
<lstarnes> jeffmr: ext4 is newer
<russianwizard> ext4 is a bit faster but restoring grub is a pain
<Dallas1> Mcurran: actually I think I just found a work around at http://machicecaga.blogspot.com/2009/08/dell-mini-10-z520-gma-500-ubuntu-904.html
<lstarnes> jeffmr: it also has some newer features
<russianwizard> make youyr /boot partition ext3
<jongbergs> kain: where do you want to mount it?
<lstarnes> perscitus: what do you mean by that?
<jeffmr> lstarnes, can you convert a filesystem?
<perscitus> lstarnes.->  crontab doesnt execute commands.
<lstarnes> jeffmr: I think so, but I'm not exactly sure how
<kain> jongbergs: well i usually just double click and it mounts or right click on the disk and mount it
<jongbergs> kain: /mnt? Desktop? home folder?
<th3_irf4n> ttttyju
<jongbergs> kain: mine is i used to mount my two ntfs partitions in Desktop
<lstarnes> perscitus: I'm not sure if upstart would have anything to do with that
<kain> jongbergs: hmmmm
<muri_one> google's web based pdf display is so much faster than ubuntu's evince :-(
<lstarnes> perscitus: if cron is running, crontab should be working
<perscitus> lstarnes.->  what is upstart
<kain> jongbergs: i want mine in /media/
<lstarnes> perscitus: ubuntu's init system
<russianwizard> Does anyone know of a good guide to get a bluetooth headset to work in ubuntu
<lstarnes> perscitus: it has some cron-like features
<Bigshot_> is there a way to find broadcom package driver from ubuntu live cd and install it w/o jocket-gtk doing it for me??
<russianwizard> all the ones on the ubuntu site are depreciated
<jongbergs> kain: then edit your /etc/fstab
<jongbergs> kain: first we need to know the device name of your hd by sudo fdisk -l
<perscitus> lstarnes.->  i just want crontab to open a m3u file at certain time
<Bigshot_> is there a way to find broadcom package driver from ubuntu live cd and install it w/o jockey-gtk doing it for me??
<kain> jongbergs: sdb1
<lstarnes> perscitus: I'm not sure how to fix that issue.  Someone else here or elsewhere on the internet might know
<jeffmr> Bigshot, you can download the source from the website and install it
<perscitus> lstarnes.->  nothing in google is any help
<Bigshot_> jeffmr id on't have interent
<lstarnes> perscitus: I found a couple relevant results under ubuntu 9.10 crontab
<Bigshot_> where do ubuntu store allt he packages? jeffmr?
<jongbergs> kain: add this below the the fstab, /dev/sdb1 /media/mylinuxpartition  ext4   relatime     0    0
<jeffmr> Bigshot, not sure maybe i386?
<cody> exsit
<cody> exit
<cody> sorry woops
<cody> lol
<Bigshot_> i've installed it on my HDD so need to know which folder it is in
<Bigshot_> jeffmr
<perscitus> lstarnes.->  bad search
<lstarnes> perscitus: what do you mean by that?
<jeffmr> Bigshot, not sure do you know how to search folders on the cd?
<perscitus> lstarnes.->  nothing useful
<enig4> help me to set up office network
<perscitus> Anyone know how to make crontab work under karmic? It doesnt work on default installs
<perscitus> hello?
<jeffmr> perscitus, did you check the ubuntu forums?
<enig4> hi jeffmr can u help me
<perscitus> jeffmr.->  no help
<jeffmr> perscitus, google?
<psvssg> hey guys  im new to ubuntu will anybody tell me how to register irc #ubuntu
<perscitus> jeffmr.->  still no help
<jeffmr> enig4, I can try but I haven't set up any network other than my own
<lstarnes> !register > psvssg
<ubottu> psvssg, please see my private message
<faryshta> perscitus, crontab worked on Jaunty?
<jeffmr> perscitus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<perscitus> faryshta.->  perfectly.
<jh2os_> hey
<perscitus> jeffmr.->  The command works. it's not executing it
<DexterLB> hi again
<DexterLB> so, I can't open the new PC to insert the HDD into it, warranty forbids doing any enhansmets etc. So I have to migrate the entire /home with all .dot files into the new computer via network. Which is the best way of transferring files through network THAT KEEPS SYMLINKS AS THEY ARE, DOESN'T FOLLOW NOR CHANGE THEM
<DexterLB> both PCs are ubuntu karmic
<FloodBot3> DexterLB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bigshot_> does anyone know where the heck does jockey-gtk find the drivers from and install? in karmic
<faryshta> perscitus, why don't you try editing the /etc/sources.list and change every karmic for jaunty
<Bigshot_> braodcom drivers
<Bigshot_> braodcom wl
<jh2os_> eh
<faryshta> then update, install crontab and get sources.list back to normal.
<perscitus> faryshta.->  that has nothing to do with my problem
<jeffmr> Bigshot, if you let me look at the cd on the computer now I can see if I can find them?
<Bigshot_> jeffmr ok
<perscitus> jeffmr.->  so?
<jeffmr> perscitus, don't know
<SeaPhor> DexterLB, i dont know of any pcs that still follow that old rule,, are you sure you cant open without warranty violation?
<jeffmr> Bigshot_, private chat
<perscitus> jeffmr.->  You telling me that crontab and karmic will remain broken?
<faryshta> perscitus, why not? that way you can install crontab.
<jeffmr> perscitus, I'm not a developer
<DexterLB> i guess everyone is sleeping
<perscitus> faryshta.->  welcome to ignore.
<Starenki> where does karmic keep proxy setting instead of env?. i am running console only mode
<perscitus> Anyone know how to make crontab work under karmic? It doesnt work on default installs
<lstarnes> perscitus: putting people on ignore is likely going to cause you to revieve less help
<ubuntu> my application is i want to run a small operating system in  machine when the machine startup my application should run
<lstarnes> perscitus: is cron currently running?
<SeaPhor> DexterLB, even if so,,, you can get a IDE/SATA to USB for under $20 and do any transfer you want
<perscitus> lstarnes.-> i cant check that since there is no services app
<lstarnes> perscitus: ps aux | grep cron
<DexterLB> SeaPhor: why spend $20 when I can leave it overnight(s) and copy all files by network?
<psvssg> when i use compiz my shift button dont work, any help
<DexterLB> well if there really isn't a way to transfer lots of small files keeping symlinks I'll have to spend the $20 anyway
<jh2os> hey
<perscitus> lstarnes.->  crontab runs
<SeaPhor> DexterLB, you said that you cant open your box,,, thats the point,,, yes, you can, and i do often,
<lstarnes> perscitus: does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305226 look relevant?
<DexterLB> SeaPhor: i also do often
<DexterLB> SeaPhor: But I don't want to do it if warranty forbids it
<perscitus> lstarnes.->  i didnt upgrade
<SeaPhor> DexterLB, please say what box this is,, if there is still a mfg out there that uses that archaic warranty crap then we need to know
<lstarnes> perscitus: I'm out of ideas, sorry
<greezmunkey> DexterLB, what you have to ask yourself is, can you fix it if it breaks, if yes, then open it up.
<DexterLB> SeaPhor: the box is NEO 2295 XPRESSION, idiotic bulgarian brand
<DexterLB> greezmunkey: I can fix it if it breaks, sure!
<greezmunkey> DexterLB, is that a laptop?
 * SeaPhor agrees with greezmunkey 
<DexterLB> greezmunkey: nah, a tower
<DexterLB> greezmunkey: the matter is purely ethical
<greezmunkey> DexterLB, what tha...tear that bit3h open then!
<perscitus> lstarnes.->  crontab is running
<perscitus> lstarnes.->  but doesnt work
<greezmunkey> DexterLB, do you need to transfer some files or something?
<lodder> hi, could anybody help me my tv isn't detect using the detect screens from nvidia
<perscitus> Anyone know how to make crontab work under karmic? It doesnt work on default installs
<git__> anyone know what resier is doing?
<SeaPhor> perscitus, what exactly are you trying to do?
<perscitus> SeaPhor.->  trying to get crontab to execute anything
<git__> crontab :P
<SeaPhor> perscitus, no,,, what exactly? many things can be done other ways
<greezmunkey> perscitus, man at
<perscitus> SeaPhor.->  trying to get crontab to execute anything
<perscitus> i told you exactly
<perscitus> can anyone help me?
<ardchoille> perscitus: I can try to help if you tell me what you are trying to accomplish?
<jrib> perscitus: it would probably be easier to help if you were more specific.  What *exactly* did you try?  How did you try it?  How did you determine it didn't execute? etc.
<SeaPhor> perscitus, i have crontab auto-starting scripts, i have other things such as auto-mounting partitiions being done by other things,,, plz explain,,, what are you wanting crontab to do?
<perscitus> jrib.->  uh. edit crontab, add a command to execute at specific time. Then when time comes, it doesnt execute.
<rashed2020> perscitus: My first guess is that your not calling the full path.
<greezmunkey> perscitus, what command?
<jrib> perscitus: "edit crontab" is vague.  "add a command to execute at specific time" is vague.
<perscitus> I am calling full path
<rashed2020> It would help if you showed us what you have
<jrib> perscitus: just tell us exactly what you are doing.
<ardchoille> perscitus: that can be caused by a number of things, the first thing I would try is to make sure the comand you entered is valid
<artistxe> where can I example partition maps for booting multiple linux distros ?
<greezmunkey> perscitus, what command? (again)
<perscitus> the command itself execute in test run. Unforunately, crontab doesnt execute it
<exodus_ms> perscitus, these guys are salavating dude, give them a bone :)
<greezmunkey> hehe
<ardchoille> perscitus: What comand are you trying?
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  telling totem to open a m3u.
<jrib> off to bed I guess...
<ardchoille> perscitus: ok, you need to export the display first
<jrib> perscitus: good luck
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  did that
<ardchoille> perscitus: in crontab?
<perscitus> ardchoille.-> export Display=:0 && totem
<jrib> perscitus: "DISPLAY", not "Display"
<ardchoille> perscitus:  Display must be uppercase
<rashed2020> artistxe: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/68939-help-building-mega-multi-boot-system.html
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, what should happen if I run that in a terminal?
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  doesnt make a difference
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: in a terminal you won't need to export DISPLAY
<ardchoille> perscitus: ok, what is the time you are using?
<rashed2020> I think if you SSH in and run that, it would open up totem for the person sitting on the computer.
<perscitus> Military time
<ardchoille> perscitus: I mean the first five fields of the entry
<ardchoille> ie, 01 04 1 1 1
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm currently running eclipse on Ubuntu 9.1, and its not receiving mouse input.  Its only receiving keyboard input.  Can anyone help?
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  i got it
<ardchoille> perscitus: It's working now?
<Dallas1> is there any way to boost output gain for a laptop
<Dallas1> ?
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  i skipped a part in crontab help. over looked it
<enthdegree> hoy everyone!, how would I go to remap my {} keys to + and Backspace using xmodmap (or some other similar util?) Thanks! (
<ardchoille> perscitus: See my crontab tutorial:  http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/04/crontab-tutorial.html
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto GUI apps part
<jongbergs> !ask | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ardchoille> jongbergs: ?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm currently running eclipse on Ubuntu 9.1, and its not receiving mouse input.  Its only receiving keyboard input.  Can anyone help?
<artistxe> SeanInSeattle, is it a usb wireless mouse ?
<perscitus> jongbergs.->  he was helping me
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, bookmarked that one, thanks :)
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: yw
<SeanInSeattle> artistxe:  Its a wireless mouse with a usb receiver.
<jongbergs> ardchoille, perscitus : sorry it should be enthdegree
<Monocian> Can 1gb usb work to install ubuntu?
<artistxe> SeanInSeattle,  did you try booting without the mouse and then plugging it in ?
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: be advised that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto has more info :)
<ardchoille> jonathaN: ok, no problem :)
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  is it possible to get crontab to execute every 15 minutes during an hour?
<SeanInSeattle> artistxe:  I would've tried those types of things if it was a widespread issue.  But, other apps are receiving mouse input just fine.
<ardchoille> perscitus: yes
<jongbergs> Monocian: yes, more thatn enought it should
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, bookmarked that one too, thanks!
<ardchoille> perscitus: 00,15,30,45 * * * *
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  how?
<ardchoille> perscitus: This info is in my crontab tutorial :)
<SeanInSeattle> artistxe:  Oh, also, I never boot with the mouse.  I plug it in after the OS and everything has booted correctly.
<artistxe> SeanInSeattle, just one program ? strange
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  so 0,15,45 4,5 is every 15 mins for hours 4 and 5?
<SeanInSeattle> artistxe:  Do apps log issues with IO?
<ardchoille> perscitus: 00,15,30,45
<Flakeparadigm> What would I add to the Grub2 entry for OS X to make it boot in safe mode? I know the boot arguement is -x in OS X, but how do I pass that from grub?
<ardchoille> perscitus: 00,15,30,45 04,05
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  and 4,5 is for hour
<ardchoille> perscitus: notice the space
<ardchoille> perscitus: military time = 04,05
<ardchoille> if afternoon then it would be 16,17
<ardchoille> perscitus: The five required fields are: minute (0-59), hour (0-23, 0 = midnight), day (1-31), month (1-12), weekday (0-6, 0 = Sunday), command
<Guest86770> quien d mexico?
<artistxe> SeanInSeattle,  . . .  did you check your logs yet ???
<ardchoille> !es | Guest86770
<ubottu> Guest86770: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, one would think that crontab would be useful for practical jokes!
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: lol
<SeanInSeattle> artistxe:  How to check logs?   And... which logs to check?
<artistxe> SeanInSeattle, the log files are located in /var/logs
<greezmunkey> SeanInSeattle, what are you looking for?
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  What if i want totem to restart?
<SeanInSeattle> artistxe / greezmunkey:  Looking I/O problems in eclipse app to show up in logs.
<ardchoille> perscitus: Hmm.. not sure about that one. I guess you could kill totem and restart it but there's probably a better way
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  so 10,40,55 04,05 * * * killall totem ?
<unwedged85> hi guys, is mac address blocking better than WPA/WEP keys in terms of security? Most paid wifi uses WPA/WEP, and I noticed that they don't change the password regularly.
<greezmunkey> Network question, I have sshd running on the server, what do I have to do from here to opne a terminal on the remote machine? I get filesystem access only at this point.
<git__> how come i think mplayer is better than totem?
<ardchoille> perscitus: that should work
<beowulf_> i second that git
<SeanInSeattle> artistxe:  Which log should I be searching in?
<git__> mac address is layer 2
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  this is for my alarm clock. makes me get up and walk across the room
<ardchoille> perscitus: There are gui apps that can be used as alarm clocks
<unwedged85> git__, I'm thinking since with mac address blocking, I can connect and disconnect users at will
<greezmunkey> perscitus, whoa dude, that's a pretty expensive alarm clock, PS (what if it crashes?)
<git__> unwedged85, mac address can be virtualized
<perscitus> greezmunkey.->  Linux crashes?
<greezmunkey> perscitus, no wonder you didn't want anyone to know what you were up to :]
<git__> each network adapter companies are assigned a Mac address space :)
<git__> unwedged85, much like how arin assign ISP address space
<artistxe> SeanInSeattle, if there are errors to be logged , I would assume they would be in an "eclipse" log ( although I do not use eclipse)
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  and no. there isnt anything
<ardchoille> perscitus: apt-cache policy alarm-clock
<greezmunkey> perscitus, the power can go out. My alarm clock has a backup battery, and cost $8.00
<josch_> hi
<ardchoille> perscitus: er  apt-cache show alarm-clock
<SeanInSeattle> What's the popular IDE for python?
<LintRoller> hey
<LintRoller> anyone who speak spanish?
<ardchoille> !es | LintRoller
<ubottu> LintRoller: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ardchoille> SeanInSeattle: the only one I've seen is Eric
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  that wasnt in jaunty
<ardchoille> perscitus: Indeed it is, I'm on Jaunty
<Flakeparadigm> What would I add to the Grub2 entry for OS X to make it boot in safe mode? I know the boot arguement is -x in OS X, but how do I pass that from grub?
<artistxe> SeanInSeattle, Stani's Python Editor
<perscitus> crap nautilus crashed
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, heh alarm-clock works, done...
<ardchoille> Good idea to always search the repos
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, no kidding, better than hand coding things...
<ardchoille> indeed
<ardchoille> I haven't had to compile anything in years
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, yikes, I forgot I set the thing to go off, scared the piss out of me...(never turn your back on your computer!)
<chd1> if I have a struct customer, and I want to declare a vector of customer is it vector<customer> cust(20)
<migg137> hello, i just installed virtual box and am wondering if i can run windows in ubuntu, but the one that is already instaled on my hard drive on another partition
<doushin> Are there further settings I need to modify in order to get headphone/mic jacks to work?  The laptop bench testing page says it works out of the box for my model HP (dv-1000) in breezy and dapper, though edgy final is apparently untested
<knoppies> migg137, Ive never tried that, I would like to know. I like to think all things are possible, but I wouldnt know
<greezmunkey> migg137, I am setting up an XP session in VB now. I've done some reading on that, and I guess it is possible, but pretty hairy.
<greezmunkey> heh my VB XP session just finished.
<hemant_> my problem is i want small linux os  where operating system boot up & my application should startup which linux os should i choose
<perscitus> ardchoille.->  ill try alarm- clock too
<thorsten11> hemant_:  try vector Linux
<ardchoille> perscitus: sounds like it will be just what you need
<ardchoille> thorsten11: Please don't do that. This is a Ubuntu support channel/
<knoppies> hemant, Im crazy about ubuntu, so I will always recomend it, but I believe archlinux is designed to be minimilistic.
<hemant_> vector linux can u explain me more about this
<migg137> greezmunkey, so how do i set up just an otdinary windows on it... do i need like an xp iso or something
<greezmunkey> migg137, I installed off of a CD
<git__> i'm going bed
<thorsten11> hemant_ its a lightweight distro
<migg137> greezmunkey, well i dont have a cd so il have to try an iso, also will it run with al features or what are the things it wont do
<bazhang> !ot | thorsten11 hemant_
<ubottu> thorsten11 hemant_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hemant_> thanx i will read it
<hemant_> can i customize ubuntu as per my taste
<knoppies> hemant_, yes
<bazhang> hemant_, install the minimal iso and add what you want
<bazhang> !minimal | hemant_
<ubottu> hemant_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<greezmunkey> migg137, it runs as if it is on dedicated hardware as far as I can tell. I have a VB set up on this laptop, and run MS office within it just fine. One thing though, VB currently doesn't support GRE, so pptp vpn's are out of the question. I do have a way around it though ;)
<knoppies> hemant_, I should upload a screen shot of my setup and show you, and then you look at the orginal you will see its very customizable.
<thorsten11> hemant_: for a related product, try ubuntu netbook remix
<sHaDoW> kann jemand deutsch?
<migg137> greezmunkey,  im sorry but i dont know what GRE is im not that advanced yet lol
<knoppies> hemant_, to see what sort of (useless but fun) things you can do on ubuntu, search "compiz" on youtube
<ardchoille> !de | sHaDoW
<ubottu> sHaDoW: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hemant_> thanx a lot
<Monocian> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<greezmunkey> migg137, np, you use that on XP to vpn back to your network at work mostly, VB won't do it yet, but they just released a new vresion, maybe it's in there now. (I donno)
<switchgirl> Jeg er engelsk kan du hjelpe meg å tilbakestille hurtigbufferen for gnome-panel?
<doushin> Does anyone know how to get the front headphones and mic to work on a dv-1000?
<switchgirl> anyone wanna help with clearning the gnome cache?
<ardchoille> switchgirl: gnome cache? You mean thumbnail cache?
<switchgirl> no i mean the gnomepannel cache so it has one the bottom one the top
<migg137> greezmunkey,  ok im going to download xp iso now since i run many things on windows and im tired of booting back and forth
<Dallas1> switchgirl:can't you just move them back?
<switchgirl> nope there jammed up
<Dallas1> damn. it was an idea.
<ardchoille> switchgirl: I don't quite understand what you're trying to do
<greezmunkey> migg137, you go ahead on WYBS, but spend some quiet time with the docs to see if you can incorporate an already installed system. It would be good to know how to do!
<helltraum> Anyone know how to get X11 forwarding working
<helltraum> ?
<ardchoille> Hellie: ssh -X
<ardchoille> man ssh
<switchgirl> rather than reinstall ardchoille i am trying to set one pannel at the top and one the bootom
<ardchoille> note, that is an uppercase "X"
<switchgirl> ardchoille: there are 6 pannels there atm
<helltraum> I tried that ... didn't work
<ardchoille> switchgirl: you should be able to right click a panel , choose properties and choose top, left, right, or bottom
<migg137> greezmunkey,  yeah il look into that tomorrow if i have timen where i am it is 1:30 am and just got back from out of state so i  pretty tired
<switchgirl> thats not happening
<helltraum> I've set the DISPLAY variable on the remote host to my local machines IPADDRESS:0.0
<greezmunkey_> migg137, I'm running this from the VB XP Session, hehe
<helltraum> Anyone got any ideas please ?
<greezmunkey_> migg137, Just installed xchat2 for windows...
<greezmunkey_> heh, at least it works...
<doushin> Ok, I have established that I have the connexant ac97 cx20468-31, where is a safe place and way to get these on ubuntu, I really appreciate it
<sje46> I'm trying to get a terminal to stay on every workspace, but only if it's a specific profile, but I want it to skip taskbar
<sje46> How do I do this?
<ardchoille> sje46: you might look into using devilspie
<ardchoille> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<sje46> ardchoille, well, I did, but it was really irritating, and it works with compiz
<migg137> greezmunkey, thats cool, so i cna run my softwarte just fine right like fl studio, sony vegas adn photoshop?
<sje46> I'd prefer to try to do it with compiz instead, sicne I got that figured out
<greezmunkey> migg137, no guarantees, you'll have to try it.
<greezmunkey> migg137, remember you have to run VB as root (unfortunately)
<sje46> well, okay, Ill try it with devilspie, but I have a specific problem with that
<sje46> I don't know how to end devilspie
<greezmunkey> migg137, uh...I think I'll take that back, there was a reason for doing so, but it seems to work anyway on this updated install...
<jongbergs> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<baltadt> what is the best program to burn ubuntu install cd's
<jongbergs> baltadt: brasero works fine
<baltadt> ty
<migg137> greezmunkey, ok so it should be fine i just downloaded today
<greezmunkey> migg137, yea, I would think so. I installed onto this server from an aptoncd that I burned off of this laptop. I'll update it later...
<geev> hallow i need your assistance i get this error "W: GPG error: http://www.bashterritory.com  Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems" when i execute sudo apt-get update any ideal
<migg137> greezmunkey, thats cool man i still have alot to learn, i just recently got ubuntu this yea and i love it
<bazhang> geev, could we look at your sources.list
<bazhang> geev, cat /etc/apt/sources.list  --> paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<greezmunkey> migg137, well later, see ya in here.
<sje46> when you right click on an item in your task bar or dock, you can choose to have it show on the visible workspace
<sje46> how do I do this if its not on the tastk bar or dock?
<knoppies> Is there a utility that can tell me where data is being sent/received(LAN)? (or at least what program is sending/receiving it). I have a constant down of 20-50kb/s and an UP of 2-40kb/s and Im not sure what it is.
<geev> bazhang: here is the source list http://paste.ubuntu.com/324179/
<knoppies> sje46, <alt>right-click on the window.
<greezmunkey> knoppies, tcpdump, or wireshark
<knoppies> greezmunkey, thanks, I will have a look.
<greezmunkey> knoppies, I think you'll have to apt-get tcpdump, bet its worth it.
<greezmunkey> s/bet/but
<jongbergs> knoppies: wireshark might help you
<knoppies> thanks jongbergs
<hemant__> how will i customize ubuntu
<bazhang> geev, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and place a # in front of the bashterritory entry, save, then try sudo apt-get update again
<Guest14310> now i use backtrack
<bazhang> hemant__, up to you.
<knoppies> hemant__, you open up 'synaptic package manager'
<hemant__> ok
<knoppies> hemant__, then seach for 'compiz settings'
<Guest14310> yups
<knoppies> hemant__, Install that, then use that to customize ubuntu. You should also look at system-> preferences-> appearance too
<jongbergs> knoppies: also bmon is a very lightweight bandwidth monitor
<Desen> folks, need help on this one (free virtual beers for those who help :P) -- i accidently formatted a NTFS partition (/fast) with 126 GB of pictures, work projects and personal stuff. is there any possibility to recover these files ?
<knoppies> jongbergs, ah, thanks. will have a look at that too.
<bazhang> Desen, what do you mean fast? using which OS to do this /fast ?
<sje46> knoppies:  thanks!
<knoppies> sje46, anytime. Glad it worked.
<Desen> ermbazhang: . Windoza. XP. it was a dual boot and needed to reinstall the partition with WIN on it, cuz of course, it failed me. (i know how to re-enable the GRUB afters)
<hemant__> i am not talking about appearance i want lightweight ubuntu with no menus at all
<Desen> bazhang: . Windoza. XP. it was a dual boot and needed to reinstall the partition with WIN on it, cuz of course, it failed me. (i know how to re-enable the GRUB afters)
<knoppies> hemant__, oh, sorry. Then dont listen to me.
<greezmunkey> jongbergs, is bmon a gui, or terminal app?
<vega-> Desen: this channel is not exactly for windows support..
<knoppies> greezmunkey, Im about to find out.
<Desen> vega- i had dual boot: Ubuntu / Windows
<bazhang> Desen, using XP to delete? you should try in ##windows as this channel is for Ubuntu support
<greezmunkey> knoppies, cool.
<ardchoille> greezmunkey:  bmon is a commandline bandwidth monitor
<virtus> hemant__ : then remove the panels, and install gnome-do :)
<ardchoille> greezmunkey: apt-cache show bmon ;)
<hemant__> can u explain me once more
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, sounds like a nice tool, I'll check it out, thanks all :)
<virtus> hemant__ : add a start menu launcher on desktop, as a backup, to use it, when you need ;)
<vega-> Desen: i don't see how that is related.. anyway the answer to your question doesn't relate to ubuntu in any way
<Desen> bazhang, vega- i was wondering if there's any tool i could use from the open source community, since ##windows has failed me in helping with my problem
<bazhang> Desen, not in this situation no
<virtus> hemant__: Right click all the panels, and remove them , then install gnome-do , { you can do most of the things with gnome-do i.e start applications etc. }
<vega-> Desen: as the partition is ntfs, sounds a little far fetched ..
<geev> bazhang: thank now it is downloading the updates but can you please tell what is the effect of that changes i made
<greezmunkey> ardchoille, sweet!
<Desen> hmmm. ok. thanx vega-, bazhang
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, if i install wine can i use programs that i already installed in winXP in ubuntu?
<jongbergs> greezmunkey: terminal
<Boohbah> isolat3dsh33p: no
<isolat3dsh33p> Boohbah, kthanx
<carck3r> Hello
<alabd> good day everyone , how to solve this problem ? http://up.iranblog.ir/3/1258817648.png
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  give a small summary of the problem - dont expect everyone to go to a URL just to see the acctual problem.
<spartan07> anyone know how to do ASCII symbols on gedit
<greezmunkey> jongbergs> ardchoille, running it now with a youtube video running as a test, I like...
<freaky[t]> how can i make the desktop panels look nice in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  clarify what you mean.
<knoppies> freaky[t], right-click properties.
<knoppies> freaky[t], or you could use a dock like cairo-dock or AWN
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, for example in xfce the panels look nice ... i mean ... where can I get nice working backgrounds or whatever?
<dave456> saluton
<dave456> kiel vi fartas?
<bazhang> dave456, english here
<freaky[t]> knoppies, ill have a look at cairo-dock didnt test it yet
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  you can set panel backgrounds if you want. I hate backgrounds on my panels
<dave456> mi ne komprenas
<alabd> Dr_Willis: that error happens while there is try to call via that java applet on ff
<knoppies> freaky[t], just make sure you download and install cairo-dock2.0 not the 1.? that is in the repositories.
<freaky[t]> knoppies, 2.0.9 is in repos
<dave456> what's up with ubuntu 9.10
<hemant__> how will i change with gnome do
<dave456> it like changed everything
<knoppies> freaky[t], oh, my bad.
<freaky[t]> knoppies, hehe np ;D now u know ^^
<bazhang> dave456, did you have a support question or just wish to chat
<Dr_Willis> dave456:  its a transition release - they updated a lotof things to get ready for the next LTS release.
<virtus> freaky[t]: increase the panel size, make them a bit more transparent, this thing is something you would have to play with, just right click the panel and dive in its  properties. :)
<dave456> is this LTS 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<bazhang> dave456, no
<dave456> the add and remove interface has channed
<freaky[t]> virtuald, hm ok thanks ... testing cairo-dock atm will have a cloder look at properties later
<Dr_Willis> dave456: so? its changed.
<dave456> why can't we have the old one?
<Dr_Willis> dave456:  Progress
<bazhang> dave456, its still there
<hemant__> how th gnome will work
<Dr_Willis> I think theres about 4 'differnt, alternatives' now to add and remove packages from the system.
<carck3r> I have problem with my a4tech office 8k mouse. It freezes at system start. I must replugin it and then it works. What should I do?
<dave456> that is Dr_Willis?
<virtus> carck3r: replace it ;)
<carck3r> I haven't got other mouse
<freaky[t]> knoppies, do you use it with autohide or something? oO
<carck3r> Sorry for my english...
<dave456> why doesn't empathy highlight your nick when someone types your nick?
<Dr_Willis> dave456:  the 'ubuntu software center' i hear is supposed tobecome the 'main'  inteface to   package managment. Personally I use synaptic.
<dave456> I see
<dave456> I use synaptic sometimes
<dave456> when I can't install frrom add and remove some apps
<dave456> or libraries or something
<Dr_Willis> I dont even see an 'add/remove' here any more on this new install
<dave456> I use apt or synaptic or add and remove
<Dr_Willis> because the  'add/remove' is a slimmed down tool i guess.
<dave456> apt hasn't changed much
<dave456> probably better to use apt
<Madpilot> they all still use apt (or aptitude) ultimately anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> dave456:  thats why theres front ends and back ends. :)  You can always use the core cli tools if you wanted
<Dr_Willis> aptitude is also a front end. :)
<dave456> I don't like aptitude
<dave456> it causes many problems
<iceroot_> apt-get, synaptic, aptitude are all using dpkg? or are they using an own databases? so its safe to mix them all?
<dave456> it has some nice options that apt doesn't have last time I checked
<dave456> but it has messed stuff up for me a few times
<dave456> so i don't use it
<ardchoille> iceroot_: they all use the same backend and db, it's safe to mix them
<iceroot_> ardchoille: ok
<Dr_Willis> iceroot_:  I also have had aptitude do some .. 'odd' things in the past. :)
<Dr_Willis> Had aptitude remove 200 packages.. then reinstalled them.. once..  Never was sure why it did that.
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: i am using dpkg the last days very much
<dave456> as far as I know they both use different databases iceroot_
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: i am building my own packages with dpkg-divert :) its much fun to build own debs :)
<iceroot_> dave456: both?
<hemant_> can i get a small footprint of ubuntu
<digitalfiz> anybody have an example script that runs a program and enters y when asked a question?
<dave456> it can mess up your machine compiling from course
<dave456> source*
<bazhang> hemant_, use a different window manager or DE such as lxde
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  you mean to automate some task and have it 'auto' answer a command from a script?
<hemant_> mean?
<dave456> if you compile from source it is better to do it in a chroot environment iceroot_
<Dr_Willis> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-17 (karmic), package size 308 kB, installed size 628 kB
<iceroot_> dave456: i dont compile anything, just have some modified conffiles in a deb using dpkg-divert
<jocco> hello. one of my hard disks has many bad sectors on it. how can I scan and repair the disk?
<digitalfiz> Dr_Willis, yes im using a cpanel command that asks are you sure and im trying to automate deleting 800+ domains so pressing y by hand for each one is a pain lol
<dave456> hmm
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  see 'expect'  or the 'yes' command :)     'yes | command thatasks'  (but expect is proberly a better tool)
<dave456> you mean like some options that are not present that you have to recompile to get? Dr_Willis
<Grunge> xchat won't download any files or show me a ddc request
<Dr_Willis> jocco:  new install of 9.10 and its giving you a warning?
<Grunge> how am i to fix this?
<Madpilot> digitalfiz, a lot of commands have a flag for "expect yes" built right in. Be careful, that sort of thing can bite.
<yoshx> hello
<jocco> Dr_Willis, yes new 910
<ardchoille> Grunge: check your ignores; Windows > Ignore list...
<Grunge> it doesn't show up
<Dr_Willis> jocco:  the smart monitoring tools can be a little 'over cautious' I have a drive that it says has toomany bad sectors.. but the hd tools ive used on it say its ok. I still dont keep anything critical on the drive.
<Dr_Willis> jocco:  so even tho the drive is 'ok' the smart tools still warn me.
<Dr_Willis> jocco:  and YES i dohave backups of stuff that i keep on the drive)
<jocco> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<Grunge> ardchoille mind sending a file?
<Rewt`> so I upgraded to 9.10, now I have what amounts to a black "thing" on my desktop making it impossible to see wallpaper, icons, and even applications like web browsers...
<digitalfiz> Dr_Willis, yes worked perfect ty :)
<ardchoille> Grunge: Can't, my xhat is setup to ignore incoming and outgoing dcc and ctcp
<freaky[t]> hm i dont like cairo dock
<Grunge> god dam xchat
<dave456> what's with this "officially supported restricted copyright"?
<digitalfiz> MadGirl, i have a list of accounts to be terminated i just want it to loop through without stopping its all been confirmed so im not worried
<dave456> in the software sources under cd/dvd
<Rishi> hello
<Monocian> which is lighter, suse or xubuntu?
<pk__> http://fpaste.org/Jm8a/
<Dr_Willis> Monocian:  id have to say xubuntu. since 'suse' installs a lot of extras
<seidos> suspend command from cli?
<Dr_Willis> Unless theres a suse-xfce variant
<pk__> help somebody
<Dr_Willis> seidos:  i thinkl the ''shutdown'' command has options for that
<freaky[t]> hm, with gnome-panel when i set a background, it looks ugly like ... the buttons on the panel for the open windows ... are as high as the background :(
<Dr_Willis> pk__:  summarize the problem a little bit. Dont just paste a url and excpect everyone to go toit
<Rewt`> interesting.... the black background issue is related to desktop effects
<bazhang> pk__, that is a kubuntu question, you just pasted in #kubuntu ; please be patient there
<Dr_Willis> Rewt`:  yep - compiz and black screen/desktops seem tobe  a issue for some people
<pk__> k
<pk__> 11
<poyntz> hi folks
<Grunge> so xchat isn't p2p friendly
<Grunge> ?
<Rewt`> I can live w/o the effects just fine.
<seidos> Dr_Willis: typed 'man shutdown', searched for suspend, pattern not found
<freaky[t]> it's a pitty that i cant get the gnome panels to look pretty :(
<poyntz> I've tried to install kubuntu-desktop off ubuntu, and I'm running into this... Only one display manager can manage a given X server, but multiple        │  │ display manager packages are installed. Please select which display       │  │ manager should run by default.
<bazhang> Grunge, its an irc client so not focused on p2p
<poyntz> it points me to /etc/init.d/, but that doesn't help much
<Leo_Cat> hello
<Leo_Cat> can anyone help
<freaky[t]> poyntz, u can select either kdm or gdm ... choose which one u like more ;D
<Grunge> noted
<vladovg> hi all
<geoffmcc> a question must be asked first
<Leo_Cat> im looking for a webhost to host few html files for my site which reveals the antichrist
<Grunge> well back to wine and sysreset version
<poyntz> freaky[t]: which would you recommend?
<Leo_Cat> does anyone know or have good hosts?
<Dr_Willis> seidos:  looks like it just has -h for hault and -r for reboot.. i recall seeing some command line tool with that option. but i NEVER use suspsned/hibernate any more
<vladovg> root@vladovg-desktop:/home/vladovg# cd ~/home/vladovg/Desktop
<vladovg> bash: cd: /root/home/vladovg/Desktop: No such file or directory
<bazhang> !ot | Leo_Cat
<vladovg> strange problem
<ubottu> Leo_Cat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kostkon> vladovg, root?
<freaky[t]> poyntz, y did u install gnome-desktop? r u going to switch to gnome? if yes - gdm ... else kdm ;D
<Dr_Willis> vladovg:  you sre you dont mean /home/username/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> vladovg:  /root/home is proberly wrong
<Leo_Cat> maybe I want to host my antichrist reveal site at ubuntu machine
<geoffmcc> Leo_cat alot of users?
<Leo_Cat> im looking for a webhost to host few html files for my site which reveals the antichrist
<Dr_Willis> vladovg:  '/' is called the 'root' of the filesystem - not the same as /root/ (root users home)
<bazhang> Leo_Cat, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support . please stop
<Leo_Cat> prolly not much for the starters
<poyntz> freaky[t]: ty
<geoffmcc> host it yourself on ubuntu
<geoffmcc> but yea not really on topic
<freaky[t]> poyntz, np ... if u later want to switch between those two u can do: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Leo_Cat> IM GOING TO REVEAL THE ANTICHRIST to the internet community and to the people of the world
<poyntz> freaky[t]: sweet. thanks
<geoffmcc> ok then
<greezmunkey> Leo_Cat is drunk
<freaky[t]> poyntz, np
<vladovg> root@vladovg-desktop:/home/vladovg# cd ~/home/vladovg/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<vladovg> bash: cd: /root/home/vladovg/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> vladovg:  you dont 'cd' to a file..
<vladovg> past the file directli in the console
<vladovg> oooh
<vladovg> :)
<Dr_Willis> vladovg:  you may want to spend an hr learning some bash basics.
<vladovg> sorri
<Dr_Willis> vladovg:  and there are 'google' repositories that include such apps in the package manager
<vladovg> forgot
<vladovg> hm
<vladovg> source
<ardchoille> vladovg: by the way, that path looks wrong
<greezmunkey> vladovg, did you already download the GE.bin ?
<Dr_Willis> Hibernate/suspend from thje command line --> check out the apmd command (this post says) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329902&highlight=hibernate+command
<vladovg> yes
<Dr_Willis> vladovg:  and you would 'run' that .bin with the sh command
<Dr_Willis> vladovg:  so 'cd /home/username/Desktop'
<greezmunkey> vladovg, I did the same thing, are you trying to "install"it?
<Dr_Willis> vladovg:  then 'sh whatever.bin'
<vladovg> http://sunnybiologia.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-to-install-goggle-earth-in-ubuntu.html
<greezmunkey>  Dr_Willis, exactly! :)
<rashed2020> If you guys had to guess, what percentage of people have a working suspend function? I wanna know if there's any hope in getting it working for me.
<ardchoille> vladovg: try this: cd /home/vladovg/Desktop && ls | grep -i googleerath
<ardchoille> vladovg: try this: cd /home/vladovg/Desktop && ls | grep -i googleearth
<ardchoille> sorry for the typo
<Dr_Willis> there are unofficial repos with google earth and other google apps in them
<freaky[t]> a beta for google chrome for linux is out :D
<Rishi> Ya Chrome rocks !!!
<freaky[t]> ^^
<ardchoille> vladovg: just FYI; man who play in root eventually kill tree
<greezmunkey> freaky[t], Chromium by chance?
<freaky[t]> greezmunkey, i dont know. i just know about chrome - the browser - chromium is just the engine or smth.? oO
<vladovg> hah
<vladovg> ok
<vladovg> ay am new
<Dr_Willis> I got both 'google chrome' and 'chromoim web browser' icons ehre.
<greezmunkey> freaky[t], no it's the browser, been out for a few weeks I think...
<freaky[t]> h ok
<freaky[t]> hm ok
<jthomas> quick regex question
<jthomas> what's a regex that encompasses two characters and all contained text
<jthomas> i.e. something that would capture all of "<s>xxx</s>"
<jonz_> nick jonzbcc
<jthomas> where xxx is variable
<jthomas> nick jim
<Billiard> jthomas: that belongs in #regex
<greezmunkey> freaky[t], 4.0.245.0 (Ubuntu build 31665), that's the ver I installed
<jthomas> Billiard: alright
<jonzbcc> hello, does anyone know if its possible to change the default location of the Ubuntu One folder?
<freaky[t]> greezmunkey, of chromium?
<Dr_Willis> The Medibuntu repos have 'googleearth' in them :) in case anyone wants to try googleearth
<greezmunkey> freaky[t], yes
<Dr_Willis> jonzbcc:  ive heard it asked befor..but never seen an answer. theres #ubuntuone channel that proberly knows
<freaky[t]> greezmunkey, hm i think ill stay with google chrome
<jonzbcc> oh, there is? thanks, i'll go there
<rashed2020> I have a 64 bit system running, is there a way I can clone it to a 32 bit machine?
<greezmunkey> freaky[t], I was just trying it out, don't care for it much.
<freaky[t]> ok
<Billiard> rashed2020: you could copy over individual config files in /etc and copy over your home dirs
<Dr_Willis> !clone | rashed2020
<ubottu> rashed2020: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pepee> hi
<rashed2020> So copy config files, copy home folder and then do what ubottu just told me. That would more or less give me the same install I have?
<fahadsadah> Yes, pretty much.
<rashed2020> Great.
<pepee> xchat throw an error when connecting a server through ssl
<pepee> *ssl3
<fahadsadah> pepee: What is the error?
<pepee> Connection failed. Error: (336130315) error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number                   Are you sure this is a SSL capable server and port?
<fahadsadah> Are you connecting to the SSL port?
<pepee> yes
<fahadsadah> What's the server and port?
<pepee> /sslserver irc.deepspace.org 6667
<fahadsadah> For IRC, 6667 is typically the unsecured port.
<greezmunkey> Is it possible to ssh into a remote machine and get a terminal on that machine? All I seem to get is filesystem access, works great for transferring files, but not for much else.
<fahadsadah> pepee: Try 6697
<freaky[t]> greezmunkey, use ssh
<pepee> d'oh
<pepee> haha fahadsadah read the error
<freaky[t]> greezmunkey, apt-get install openssh-client
<pepee> *message
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  ssh  gets you a shell.  'sshfs' can let you mount the remote to a local directory.
<freaky[t]> greezmunkey, and then ssh
<rashed2020> Wjat
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  the gnome file manager does the 'mounting' part. Use just ssh from a terminal.
<pepee> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=471681  <- related, supposed to be fixed
<rashed2020> What's the difference between openssh-client and the one that comes preinstalled?
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, do you use sshfs? if yes, do you also automatically establish theconnection? if yes - how to? =D
<fahadsadah> pepee: That's not your problem.
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, I'm reading the man page now.
<fahadsadah> irc.deepspace.org has unsecured IRC listening on 6667
<fahadsadah> And does not support SSL
<pepee> it supports ssl
<freaky[t]> greezmunkey, ssh ssh.host.tld or ssh user@ssh.host.tld ;D
<samb> I dont mean to be hating on ubuntu (honestly i think its amazing) just there are some things that just dont work quite as well as windows. For example I am trying learn python gui programming and using the python idle editor to compose a program it crashes almost everytime I change, something and run it. This does not happen on windows. Help!
<fahadsadah> pepee: I tried from here, and it doesn't seem to.
<rashed2020> pepee: /sslconnect irc.deepspace.org 6999
<pepee> fahadsadah, client?
<greezmunkey> no shi3t, it worked!
<freaky[t]> is there anything which makes xchat look nicer?
<fahadsadah> rashed2020: 6999 isn't open on that server
<fahadsadah> I just nmapped it
<fahadsadah> pepee: It has 6665-6669 unsecure IRC
<fahadsadah> No SSL
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  theres xchat, then theres xchat-gnome (i perfer xchat)   then theres other irc clients
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  check the package manager for other irc clients
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, hm ok
<freaky[t]> thanky ou
<freaky[t]> thank you
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  most people HATE xchat-gnome
<pepee> ok, I can't connect with konversation too
<fahadsadah> pepee: The server does not support SSL.
<freaky[t]> im having a look at weechat
<BlouBlou> Hi, when I switched on my PC, bios sent my an error, "default values are seted", and when I wanna to start ubuntu, grub doesn't start ubuntu automatically, how can I set for do it? thanks
<pepee> ok, thanks
<rashed2020> BlouBlou: So grub loads and is able to run the OSs on the list, but Ubuntu isn't the default one?
<pepee> appears to be true :(
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  im using weechat here. its text based
<samb>  I dont mean to be hating on ubuntu (honestly i think its amazing) just there are some things that just dont work quite as well as windows. For example I am trying learn python gui programming and using the python idle editor to compose a program it crashes almost everytime I change, something and run it. This does not happen on windows. Help!
<freaky[t]> ah ok
<pepee> thank you fahadsadah
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  and the one in the repos is a little out of date. I compiled latest from source
<rashed2020> samb: #python
<fahadsadah> !repeat | samb
<ubottu> samb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<BlouBlou> rashed2020: grub starts and it sends a list of ubuntu kernels, and I need select it manually
<fahadsadah> pepee: You're welceom
<fahadsadah> *welcome
<samb> i am sorry
<pepee> thanks, bye!
<Dr_Willis> samb:  you coumd make your questions more concise  also.  most people stop reading that question you posted after the first dozen words...
<greezmunkey> Thanks for the ssh info, it works just fine. :)
<toffan> hello all
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  learning ssh it a MUST do thing :)
<rashed2020> BlouBlou: Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst    You should see the different kernels you see on boot. Just rearrange them in the order you want.
<toffan> can i get help on WINE here
<Dr_Willis> toffan:  depends on the exact problem
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, I agree, and I will.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<BlouBlou> rashed2020: okay, thanks :)
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, y r u using weechat?
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  the scp , sshfs,  and ssh can also be  set up t not need a password you can copy your ssh keys to the servers. with ssh-copy-id
<toffan> I want to run and dontnet applocation Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  yes i am
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, i mean, why
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, I understand the concept, and have used scp and whatnot in the past. I am rebuilding my home lab, and until now did not have a second machine to bounce things off of.
<Dr_Willis> toffan:  All i can say is GOOD LUCK with that. :)  You may want to check #wine and the wine appdatabase
<Dr_Willis> !appdb |  toffan
<ubottu> toffan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<toffan> could you please help me on this Dr_Willis?
<toffan> the dotnet app is here at: http://www.sharekhan.com/tradetiger/setupnew.html
<Dr_Willis> toffan:  ive pretty much helped as much as i can. I dont run dotnet stuff in wine. It may not evven be doable at this time. depending on the app
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, i mean, is it better than xchat?
<Dr_Willis> toffan:  check #wine and the wine app database
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, i mean irssi sorry ... is weechat better than irssi?
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  depends on your needs. It does what i need. and i like many of its features
<toffan> sure Dr_Willis and thank you verymuch for your help!
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, the ssh key thing is what I need to get my head around, thanks for the pointers :)
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  same for irssi. weechat has features I like that are not in irssi
<rod_> got a quick question--how do I change the # of desktops in ubuntu karmic?
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, hm ok thank you ill compile it for me and test it ;D
<rod_> (I have compiz enabled(
<rashed2020> rod_: Right click the desktop switcher in the bottom panel and click on preferences.
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  weechat has 'smart ignore' features that ignore parts/joins of people, Unless the person has recently spoken. Thus I can see  You part, but someone that just joins/leaves - i do not see
<moDumass> hi all, i have a 19gig filesystem that was created on the last upgrade and i dont think its being used, and i keep getting this error message saying that my root dir is ful
<moDumass> how do i combine the 2 mounts
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, hm ok
<rod_> k
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: nice feature that, and weechat is in the repos :)
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  compiling it wasent too hard. I recall using the 'apt-get build-dep  weechat
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  that one is   out of date :) latest version came out just as 9.10 was freezing :(
<toffan> how to enter to #wine room?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: ah, ok, thanks for the info
<Dr_Willis> toffan:  /join #wine
<hernandez27> is this lastco?
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:   the 3x version really improves a lot of things
<toffan> they are not accepting me
<Dr_Willis> toffan:  perhaps you need to register your nick
<Buzzard> I want to use a program to help me make professional looking emails, like those from newsletters etc ^_^ can anyone help ?
<greezmunkey> Whoa, I accidently hit super+tab, instead of alt+tab, what a surprise!
<toffan> Dr_Willis, how to join there?
<Dr_Willis> toffan:  perhaps you need to register your nick
<bazhang> toffan, /join #winehq
<greezmunkey> That's freakin cool
<toffan> ohh thank you
<billybigrigger> wine's irc channel is #winehq
<Pasttime> ciao
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, thank you :D
<toffan> where the wine registration?
<toffan> which site?
<Dr_Willis> toffan:  you can register your Nicknale on this irc server. many channels require you to register your nick
<Dr_Willis> Plus its  a good idea. that way you can keep the same nick
<Madpilot> ubottu, toffan | register
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toffan
<greezmunkey> heh, that has to hammer the cpu
<Madpilot> ubottu, register | toffan
<ubottu> toffan: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Madpilot> forgetting how to poke the bot properly... :)
<toffan> thank you verymuch ubottu
<toffan> am new to this ubuntu
<toffan> yesterday i have installed this
<Dr_Willis> !bot | toffan
<ubottu> toffan: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hemant_> how will ubuntu recognise my usb web camera
<gOLDfeesh> I'm unable to compile ov51x-jpeg-source. I did everything that was labeled on http://overtag.dk/wordpress/2008/07/creative-live-cam-on-ubuntu-804-using-ov51x-jpeg/ which is featured in the wiki
<Dr_Willis> !webcam |  hemant_
<ubottu> hemant_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<digitalfiz> is there a function to get a dropdown list of categories?
<greezmunkey> Excellent, thaks for all the help gentlemen, time for bed :)
<greezmunkey> s/thaks/thanks
<Madpilot> digitalfiz, dropdown list in which app?
<toffan> ubottu: can we please chat privately for sometimes?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digitalfiz> lol im sorry wrong channel lol
<ardchoille> !bot | toffan
<ubottu> toffan: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Asad2005> The time and weather in tray area disappeared. How do i get it back it seems to have moved to the panel just to the right of the menu
<digitalfiz> im in to many on freenode now blah
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  right clck on panel, -> add to panel
<switchgirl> i need to mount Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bc2:2300 i dont know how
<Pip> Anyone one uses LCD patched font packages ?
<Asad2005> ya i did but it stays in panel not in tray area
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  err.. the clock has  a featreu to show the weather also i recall
<ardchoille> Asad2005: it's a panel applet, it was close to the tray so you thought it was in the tray, but it was next to the tray
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: it does, and it's quite nice
<Madpilot> Asad2005, the usual weather applet in Gnome is supposed to be in the panel, not the notification area
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  other then that. i dont recall seeing any default apps that show the weather in the  tray vs panel
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: there's a panel applet for it, but I think he saw the applet and thought it was in the traty
<Dr_Willis> brrr its cold outside :)
<ardchoille> *tray
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  yep. thats my guess also
<Asad2005> I am trying to move it but i think due to font size there is no space to move it right so i am trying to move other small icons to the left first and see
<romeo_> hi
<Dr_Willis> make sure the other things are 'unlocked' in the panel :)
<spO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233
<hemant_> i am using quantum camera but ubuntu is not recognising
<Asad2005> I was now able to move it to the notification area afte moving some icons to the left
<freaky[t]> is there a way i can get a "display images" button for mails in evolution like thunderbird has?
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  actually you moved it to the RIGHT of the notification area I imagine. not TO the notification area
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  the 'tray' is just another special panel widgit.  its moveable
<Asad2005> So its to the right of the small vertical seperator dashed line. Is this not the notification area?
<Asad2005> Anyhow thanks for the help
<sje46> I can't fiture out this mofupping evolution
<sje46> I get this error:  unable to connect to pop server pop.mail.yahoo.com error sending password: -err[sys/perm] pop not allowed for user
<ardchoille> Asad2005: sounds like it is, but you probably moved it to the right of the tray, not into the tray
<sinthetek> i'm having a bit of trouble with my atheros wireless on jaunty lately for some reason. i think it may have been a recent system update.
<spO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233  <-- please fix this bug
<toffan> !bot | toffan
 * Dr_Willis waves his magical can of raid at spO 's bug.
<ubottu> toffan, please see my private message
<Asad2005> ardchoille: You proably right, thanks anyhow
<sinthetek> for some reason it seems the newer kernel updates and such do not update the version of ath5k or something, so it is not in the newer kernel's /lib/modules
<mengu_> hi. some of my mp3s are not added to rhythmbox's or songbird's library
<mengu_> why?
<ardchoille> Asad2005: hard to see that if you have no icons currently in the tray
<toffan> i got thanks
<kfries6> Which Atheros card on Jaunty, there are two different drivers
<jonzbcc> hello, anyone know how I can change eclipse's behavior so it fully quits when I exit the program. (there's still a 50 mb process doing nothing in the background) - I found this in the forums, and no one answered the poster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1124419
<walt879> 也许是吧
<kfries6> nihongo kudusai
<jonzbcc> anyone know how to change eclipse's behavior so it fully quits when I exit the program. (there's still a 50 mb process doing nothing in the background) - I found this in the forums, and no one answered the poster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1124419
<bazhang> !cn | walt879
<ubottu> walt879: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<walt879> sorry
<Dr_Willis> jonzbcc:  if no one knew 60 sec ago..i doubt if they know now. :)
<britta> watashiwa nihongo hanashimasen
<bazhang> britta, english here
<britta> sorry
<walt879> i sent wrong message ,sorry
<kfries6> Yes I speak a little Japanese, but this is an english only forum
<jonzbcc> Dr_Willis: sorry, I almost wasn't sure anyone was in here (or if something was wrong) - i've never seen it so dead in here
<iKernel> hello all
<Dr_Willis> jonzbcc:  its 4 am in the USA :)
<britta> it's ok. was just trying to express that I don't speak Japanese. Anyway. I have a question. Can someone please tell me if I should trust palimpsest (61 bad blocks) or the output of sudo badblocks /dev/sdb which says 0 bad blocks.
<jonzbcc> yeah, I don't know why I'm up, haha. actually, that's probably my signal to stop working. cheers
<Dr_Willis> britta:  i would keep backups of the drive in question.    the 2 tools are reporting different things  however (from my research)
<britta> Dr_Willis: in other words you would advise me to buy a new drive?
<infix> how can i tell if my ubuntu adapter is working without trying to connect a device to it?
<Dr_Willis> britta:  one is the SMART tools shoding the info the drive reports. -  badblocks is not reading those same 'blocks' becuase the drive controller is making he drive skip over them
<ardchoille> Infin1ty: ubuntu adapter?
<Dr_Willis> britta:  its always good to have backups. But i have a 1.5 tb drive with a few bad blocks from palimset - that i am still using
<Dr_Willis> britta:  the seagate tools says its ok. but i dont keep critical things on it.
<britta> Dr_Willis: it's a bad pamipsest day for me. My back-up drive also reports bad blocks.
<seanj> Ubuntu recognizes my sound card, but the input doesn't work. I need it to work :|
<Dr_Willis> britta:  read the info carefully. its the smart monitoring infothats proberly just reporting a # and pamipest is just saying that # is too high
<tenmuzni9> seanj, the input as in microphone?
<seanj> tenmuzni9: yes... it has a combination line-in/mic... neither function works
<britta> Dr_Willis: thank you :o)
<Dr_Willis> britta:  it may work fine for  Years..  then again.. a  brand new drive could die   in a matter of days.
<Dr_Willis> britta:  drives are the weakest link.
<tenmuzni9> seanj, are you sure that you are using the correct mixerI?
<infix> syslog keeps reporting stuff about [UFW Block] IN=wlan0 PROTO=UDP... any idea why?
<seanj> tenmuzni9: the sound preferences say it's a SB X-Fi, with "1 Output/1 Input"
<britta> Dr_Willis: yes, been there too. You mentioned a seagate tool. Will this work on a maxtor drive? I only seem to be able to find tools for windows.
<seanj> tenmuzni9: I messed with the volume sliders and there is no sound.
<tenmuzni9> seanj, ugh x-fi are trouble. If your using gnome open up a terminal and type gnome-volume-control
<kfries6> I just signed in here to test IRC through Empathy, since it seems to be working pretty well, maybe someone can point me on where to find help getting my HP Webcam working with Skype?
<om26er> kfries6, is it working with cheese
<Dr_Willis> britta:  i used the tools under windows. Got mine at the seagate site. it may work for other drives. not seen a tool just for linux
<Dr_Willis> britta:  it ran on windows on my 1.5 tb drive for like .. 2 days :) then said it was ok
<seanj> tenmuzni9: no sound.
<kfries6> Didn't try cheese, but did try ekiga, and it sorta works, but badly
<toffan> my sound system is not working here
<tenmuzni9> seanj, you should see a list of devices at the top, one of them probably says "such and such - capture"
<toffan> while watching youtube
<britta> Dr_Willis: thanks, again. I crashed my xp partition, and won't reinstall till I know the drive is ok - or not. so catch 22 :)
<seanj> tenmuzni9: You mean under "Input" tab?
<tenmuzni9> seanj, no, there should be "Devices:" and a list of devices you can choose from
<om26er> does virtualbox play .vmdk
<tenmuzni9> om26er, yes
<om26er> tenmuzni9, thanx
<seanj> tenmuzni9: there is only one device... "SB X-Fi"
<RenatoSilva> we don't need antivirus in linux? because it's secure? because there's too few viruses for Linux? because of both? what percentage for each one then?
<whalesalad> hey guys, I cannot seem to find the ubuntu netbook remix IMG file. I have the ISO file but want to write an img to a flash drive to boot directly
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  yes :)
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: yes for which
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  both
<Dr_Willis> theres few because its more secure...
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: percentage then
<seanj> I can't compile the official driver for my sound card, either.
<tenmuzni9> seanj, a long while ago I had to compile a more recent versino of alsa to get my creative card to work
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  go find any current viruses out for linux..
<mMezquitale> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: percentage
<kfries6> Linux does not spread viruses easily because users don't run with elevated privledges like they do in Windows, making viruses very difficult to spread
<seanj> home/seanj/Sources/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00/xfi.c:14:26: error: sound/driver.h: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  roll some dice.. or use google.. im not a vulcan :)
<om26er> here is my xorg.conf and i cannot set resolutions to 1280x1024 but can set 1378x768 plz help http://pastebin.org/55724
<RenatoSilva> kfries6: elevated privileges? only if windows users want
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: you don't know, ok
<kfries6> OK, I installed  cheese, and it says it can't find my camera, but ekiga and skype do, but the camera looks like crap
<seanj> tenmuzni9: How do I get alsa?
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  i dont even know of any 'current' viruses out for linux. Theres a few explots.. but thats not the same as a virus
<tenmuzni9> seanj, you should already have it, but you can google for the latest version
<kfries6> RenatoSilva: you can not do many critical tasks without elevated privledges in Windows
<seanj> Okay, thanks tenmuzni9.
<RenatoSilva> kfries6: any critical task should require such privileges, as it does in Linux
<Dr_Willis> ive had too many non-critical tasks in windows require privileges.. but  vista was a little better in that area
<Dr_Willis> and worse in other areas
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ClamTK3.08.jpg
<RenatoSilva> kfries6: ^
<kfries6> Yes, but it is easier to switch to elevated privs in Linux, not so easy in Windows, so users generally run full time with these privs, and this is the first step to expoitation
<Mrokii> hello. I tried to use a Canon Lide 80 scanner with Ubuntu, but there seems to be no way doing that. Or is there?
<simplexio> well UAC is bad joke in windows
<tenmuzni9> lets not do a windows linux security contest...
<seanj> tenmuzni9: there's like 8 different programs here, including "alsa-driver", "alsa-lib" .. do I need them all?
<RenatoSilva> kfries6: huh? not so easy in windows? what?
<kfries6> No sudo like capabilities, so users run in Power User mode
<RenatoSilva> kfries6: right click > run as > admin?
<tenmuzni9> seanj, I haven't compiled alsa in a while, im sure that there is a guide though, google compile alsa from source ubuntu
<simplexio> when we are talking using it and comparing to more simpler sudo, where you input password once and its done vs. windows 3click yes i can do this , and i want to do this querys
<seanj> Okay.
<seanj> Any idea why I can't compile the Creative Labs driver?
<kfries6> Only for running certain programs, that does not always work in Windows, but tenmuzni9 is right, this is not a Windows forum
<Dr_Willis> simplexio:  dont frget the last 'are you really really really sure, you want to do this?'
<tenmuzni9> seanj, i would try googling your specific sound card + ubuntu too
<ardchoille> Please take the Windows discussion to offtopic
<simplexio> Dr_Willis: yeh. and it dosent ask password once, i think
<simplexio> ardchoille: we arent talkinf about windows, we are talking howto design usable GUI :)
<Dr_Willis> simplexio:  they need a tool that keeps track of the # of times that UAC dialog pops up. :)
<kostkon> seanj, your x-fi's not working?
<kostkon> seanj, ubuntu ver?
<seanj> no kostkon .. not entirely. I need line-in/mic to work and it doesn't. Using Ubuntu 9.10
<seanj> I was able to compile th official driver on Slackware and Mandriva, but I can't on Ubuntu.
<kfries6> Simplexio: the windows conversation was me letting some flamer bait me into Windows vs Linux, but I cut it off actually before that message came through
<erki__> ps.wrd60027
<kostkon> seanj, you don't need to
<kostkon> seanj, you are already using it
<kostkon> seanj, it;s in the kernel
<seanj> kostkon: why doesn't line-in work, then...
<RenatoSilva> I think I have not found my answer here, it's technical and some are being tendencious
<whalesalad> Where would one find the IMG for netbook remix? All I can find is the ISO and I am losing my mind
<kostkon> seanj, then check your hardware volume levels
<kostkon> seanj, install gnome-alsamixer
<tenmuzni9> RenatoSilva, what exactly is your question?
<RenatoSilva> tenmuzni9: read above
<tenmuzni9> RenatoSilva, no
<RenatoSilva> or go to next topic
<om26er> i cannot login to X is edited the xorg file how can i restore it
<om26er> am using nvidia'
<seanj> kostkon: I unmuted and increased line-in volume with gnome-alsamixer.. still no sound at all
<simplexio> hmm.. my sound from vboxed 9.10 isnt working, but it works on login screen
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  my systems can start up X with out any xorg.conf, there may be old backups in /etc/X11/
<kostkon> seanj, hmm
<tenmuzni9> om26er, most settings aren't in the xorg file anymore, but to get a fresh copy run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kfries6> om26er: I had all kinds of trouble with my nvidia card when I clean installed Karmic, try using Ctrl-Alt +/- to temporarily adjust your resolution and see if that helps
<kostkon> seanj, how do you test it?
<seanj> kostkon: I have a PS3 running right now through line-in
<Dr_Willis> I just keep a backup of my old xorg.conf from my old installs :) for my nvidia cards
<kostkon> seanj, and what app do you use to get the sound coming from line-in
<sam_sam> how to resume an installation stopped accidently by ctrl+z in Konsole ?
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  try the 'fg' 'bg' cvommands
<anom01y> how do I customize the login screen for xubuntu 9.10 ?
<seanj> kostkon: I'm not using any app... I'm just trying to get sound through the speakers... it worked fine 30 minutes ago with Windows.
<anom01y> I believe its gdm 2
<sam_sam> k i will try
<sam_sam> thank u
<kostkon> seanj, then, go to your sound prefs
<sam_sam> worked :)
<tenmuzni9> anom01y, I don't think that you can customize the new gdm very much, try something like slim
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:   You can change the wallpaper it uses in the 'xsplash' directory
<anom01y> ok cool
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  theres a unsupported called 'epidermis' that can tweak it a little bit also
<seanj> kostkon: I've already been through all the settings in gnome-volume-control and gnome-alsamixer .. .they don't work.
<kostkon> seanj, hmm
<stratovarius> hi all
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  or you go hard core and install the old gdm.
<om26er> tenmuzni9, that did not work
<seanj> kostkon: the official driver worked for me on other distros, but it won't compile on this Ubuntu.
<kostkon> seanj, try to enable/disable any switches you may have in gnome-alsamixer
<tenmuzni9> kostkon, he probably needs to compile the latest version of alsa from source
<kostkon> tenmuzni9, ok
<stratovarius> im using kmess under ubuntu...how to get contact list font bigger?
<anom01y> the wallpaper is good enough for now,
<kostkon> seanj, then you could install a package that provides the backported alsa, w8. it may make a difference
<tenmuzni9> om26er, are you just getting a black screen?
<anom01y> Dr_Willis, where is this xsplash folder ?
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  use 'locate xsplash' -  /usr/somthing :)
<knoppies> I know this is OT, but I had a constant stream of about 40kb/s up and another 40kb/s down between my PC and my router. Im trying to work out whats causing this, got any ideas?
<seanj> Why do I get an error when I try to compile the driver from Creative Labs?
<Dr_Willis>    /usr/share/images/xsplash
<kostkon> seanj, try installing "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic" and then reboot
<seanj> okay thanks
<om26er> tenmuzni9, X don't start just cli mode
<binrapt> What should I use to achieve mounting a local FTP endpoint outside my Ubuntu VM as a filesystem in my Ubuntu VM?
<tenmuzni9> om26er, which drivers are you using?
<binrapt> ftpfs is terribly outdated it seems
<binrapt> I saw some post from 2006 about lufs or something like that
<om26er> tenmuzni9, nvidia 185
<binrapt> But that's old, too, I guess
<tenmuzni9> om26er, for which card?
<Dr_Willis> binrapt:  check the other 'fuse' filesystems.
<Dr_Willis> !info ftpfs
<ubottu> Package ftpfs does not exist in karmic
<om26er> tenmuzni9, 7100 build-in
<om26er> tenmuzni9, was working fine
<om26er> tenmuzni9, unless i edited it
<Dr_Willis> gnome can mount  ftp sites I recall.
<kfries6> om26er I run that same combo on a 7600
<tenmuzni9> om26er, did you change something right before it stopped working?
<kfries6> OM26er which Ubuntu?
<anom01y> Dr_Willis, is there a way to customize bootsplash theme ?
<anom01y> I think mine is broke
<anom01y> where it says 'xubuntu' and has the scrolling bar
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  xsplash is changeable via the stuff  in that xplash dir. or using the epidermis tool. the initial ubuntu white logo... noidea.
<seanj> kostkon: Rebooted. Chcked the volume level in the mixer... the little meter is fluctuating like it's getting input, but there is still no sound coming out of the speakers.
<om26er> tenmuzni9, yes i edited this line Option         "metamodes" "1024x768_60 +0+0 1024x768 +0+0"
<glick> is there ubuntu german chat?
<SuBsAm> hi all
<seanj> kostkon: The Ubuntu start-up sound played, though.
<ikonia> glick: #ubuntu-de
<georgij_> I have installed linux and now I have 4 partitions boot, swap, root, home, 3 of them is primary partitions and its says my hd can only have 3 primary partitions when installing windows xp I need windows xp also to dual boot when playing games. What to do?
<tenmuzni9> om26er, and did you try just removing that line?
<om26er> tenmuzni9, yes
<SuBsAm> any body know about this (text/html decoder ) ??
<SuBsAm> any body know about this (text/html decoder ) ??
<ikonia> georgij_: delete ubuntu - re-install it and use 3 primary partition, a logical partition and multiple sub logical partitions
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  perhaps ask a better question.
<kostkon> seanj, that's something i suppose. eh, since every sound passes trhrough pulse in ubuntu
<sam_sam> lol Dr willis
<tenmuzni9> om26er, and did you restart after?
<ikonia> georgij_: save 1 primary partition (your first one) for windows
<georgij_> ikonia: I am not using ubuntu #linux isnt working
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis look with me ?
<ikonia> georgij_: sorry - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<georgij_> I cant reinstall this distro of linux
<seanj> This is very annoying. My sound card is crippled in Ubuntu, and it won't let me use the official driver.
<om26er> tenmuzni9, yes i did
<georgij_> ...
<glick> thank ikonia
<hax0r1> I have 2pcs connected with serial/com/modem null cable. how can i verify that the connection works since i'm having problem debugging kernel remotely
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  i dont have the slightest CLUE what you are even talking about.
<kostkon> seanj, it may not be a driver prob anymore. check again your sound prefs
<georgij_> Its the same ubuntu is a distro of linux is it not?
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis when i try to watch a film the program ask me about this
<seanj> kostkon: I've already checked about a dozen times.
<georgij_> I am just wondering how to make a primary partition a normal partition
<georgij_> so I can go on and install windows
<ikonia> georgij_: this is for Ubuntu support only, try ##linux as I've not seen you ask anything in there
<kostkon> seanj, ok :/
<kfries6> om26er, did you try <ctrl>-<alt>-<+> and <ctrl>-<alt>-<-> to change resolutions to see if that helped?
<seanj> kostkon: line-in is unmuted, and the level is close to 100%.. there is only one device listed so it's selected
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis now u have
<tenmuzni9> om26er, well i suppose you could try completele removing the driver package and reinstall/reconfigure
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis could u answar me
<georgij_> ikonia: I cant  enter ##linux for some reason
<om26er> tenmuzni9, ok i'll do that
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  try giving some more dtailas as like 'what' is even asking this, im having to guess.. that it has somthing to do with wathing some sort of video?
<tenmuzni9> om26er, but what im thinking
<ikonia> georgij_: sorry - this channel is only for ubuntu discussion
<georgij_> ok
<georgij_> bye
<tenmuzni9> om26er, is that it is caught in some resolution or refresh rate that your monitor or card can't handle
<sam_sam> SubSam just  wait someone will answer u :)
<kfries6> tenmuzni9, I tried that with my video problems, and it never worked, its like it stores a config somewhere
<tenmuzni9> maybe try setting a couple of different custom resolutions in your xorg file
<seanj> I'll just install a new alsa, that should fix it, right?
<kostkon> seanj, ah, in gnome-alsamixer, did you unmute the output of all your inputs?
<seanj> kostkon: I'm not sure.. let me check.
<om26er> tenmuzni9, no. i don't think so
<syafrizal> i'm having trouble with gyache
<tenmuzni9> kfries6, you have to do more than just remove the package
<SuBsAm> what is this (text/html decoder )
<SuBsAm> ?
<SempreFi> hey everybody
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis what is this (text/html decoder ) ?
<seanj> kostkon: I checked the "rec" box in gnome-alsamixer... now the sound works.
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  no idea.
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis is this a package ?
<seanj> kostkon: As soon as I calm down I'll thank you prefusely.
<seanj> Thanks!!
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  not a package name that ive ever heard of.
<kfries6> tenmuzni9, your right, I needed to use the keystrokes I keep suggesting to get the res and timing right
<kostkon> seanj, you mean it works?
<kostkon> now*
<seanj> yes kostkon ... in gnome-alasmixer... the record button had to be checked.
<SuBsAm> ok
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  what prograam are you using. what are you doing with it exactly?
<danlii> I upgraded my amd64 system from jaunty to karmic, and now flash won't work or even show that it's installed in firefox, neither with the installer package nor with the 64 bit alpha downloaded from adobe.com. What could be wrong?
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis from where can i download it ?
<kostkon> seanj, ok :)
<seanj> the bummer there is, the default mixer doesn't have a way to make line-in work.. but hey, it worked for me so that's a start
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis movie player
<alabd> where  is package sun-java-bin ? while installing ubuntu it installs yes ? so it should be in CD yes ?
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis  the normal pro in ubuntu
<kostkon> seanj, yeah, they'll have to put and "advanced" button in the new sound prefs
<seanj> Ugh, making any changes to line-in in the regular mixer mutes line-in again!
<seanj> yes good idea kostkon
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis is this some thing like codac in win
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis ?
<seanj> Default mixer is broken :|
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:   and what video are you watching??
<alabd> and how to know whether java script is installed or not on FF ?
<kostkon> seanj, that will allow access to the hardware volumes using for example gnome-alsamier, or something similar
<tenmuzni9> seanj, ive ran into all kinsd of problems like that with creative cards, random settings in random places
<anom01y> Dr_Willis, that epidermis program is really cool
<kostkon> seanj, yeah, i hope they'll do it
<anom01y> thanks for that
<bazhang> SuBsAm, is this an apple trailer from apple.com
<seanj> :(
<anom01y> https://launchpad.net/epidermis/+download
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  best bet.  use vlc, or mplayer to watch videos. install the prope w32codecs package
<knoppies> SuBsAm, I recomend VLC from video lan
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis   (.rmvb)
<seanj> Well thanks kostkon and tenmuzni9 ... if someone else has X-Fi problems just holler lol
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  i watch rmvb in mplayer and vlc all the time
<kostkon> seanj, :)
<georgij__> Hello, I have 5 partitions: Boot, Swap, Root, Home, Unallocated Partition. I want to install Windows on my Unallocated part BUT it seems 3 of my other partitions is Primary partitions so I can't! How can I fix this? Since I cant have more than 3 primary parts..!! HELP APPRECIATED
<sam_sam> SUbsAm i use VLC for .rmvb works fine
<gOLDfeesh> he yif anyone is interested, I got the ov51x-jpeg webcams to install on Karmic.
<gOLDfeesh> The documentation says you can't do it.. but I got it working
<seanj> georgij__: I'd re-install Ubuntu with just a swap and root (which will include /home) .. then you are only using 2 partitions and Windows will accept that.
<SuBsAm> aha friends i traid the vlc and mplayer not working
<bazhang> georgij__, what version of ubuntu
<binrapt> 10:36:47 <Dr_Willis> binrapt:  check the other 'fuse' filesystems.
<bazhang> whoops
<sam_sam> people get kicked from here .. i didnt know that :D
<binrapt> Dr_Willis I just tried that but it's kinda strange to use
<binrapt> I can mount it as a normal user
<SuBsAm> and the movie player asked for install this package
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:   claify whats not working.. and you DID install the w32codecs?
<binrapt> But then I can only read it as root for some reason
<Dr_Willis> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seanj> Is it true Wine is not compatible with pulseaudio?
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  i have games work in wine with pulse audio here...
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis how can i install it
<seanj> okay, great Dr_Willis.
<seanj> Glad to hear that.
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | SuBsAm
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis from softwere center ?
<ubottu> SuBsAm: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  w32codecs are at medibuntu repo. vlc and mplayer are in the repos
<georgij__> How can I list all the channels with irssi?
<Dr_Willis> georgij__:  tha will be like 10000000 channels :)
<Dr_Willis> !irc | georgij__
<ubottu> georgij__: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis ok where is it ?
<kfries6> Well, its way past my bed time (quarter to three here), so I will wish you all a good night
<binrapt> Why the ban?
<binrapt> Oh right
<seanj> Ugh, this network doesn't support wildcards in the channel list
<helppleaseeeeeee> hi newbee here using xubuntu and I was wondering how do I change default dvd settings, I'm using a sata dvd burner and keeps giving a error when it autoloads
<helppleaseeeeeee> File reading failed:
<helppleaseeeeeee> VLC could not open the file "dvd:/".
<helppleaseeeeeee> Your input can't be opened:
<helppleaseeeeeee> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:/'. Check the log for details.
<FloodBot3> helppleaseeeeeee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlouBlou> seanj: it supports **
<GobiTheGoblin> Is there a way to hit cpu fan speed to 100%? I have HP so ibm fan control doesn't do.
<Dr_Willis> fan over clocking? :)
<DryGrain> a 9v battery?
<Dr_Willis> I got case fans that plug into the wall outlets. :)
<GobiTheGoblin> nooh.. heat problems. this thing is too slow, when using a lot cpu.. it over heats and crashes
<infix> syslog keeps reporting stuff about [UFW Block] IN=wlan0 PROTO=UDP... any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:  those external laptop 'fan pads' are handy
<GobiTheGoblin> I need a way to hit it to 100% when I know I going to use it
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: fan pads? :D I was hoping to do something with keypad :P
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:  youmean a way to 'crank it to 100%' befor you need it.
<llutz> infix: iptables logging
<sam_sam> Dr willis , ubottu and  others u guys are so helpful m i hope u are not bots :D
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: You read my mind =)
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  only my mechnic knows for sure
 * Dr_Willis for one Welcoms our new skynet overlords
<sam_sam> god bless u all :)
<knoppies> sam_sam, God bless you too.
<Dr_Willis> *does not compute*
<seanj> I see the blue screen.
<seanj> I really like the new colour scheme in Ubuntu 9.10
<seanj> I know it's not hugely different from before, but it's darker and les gaudy
<alabd> while ubuntu installs from a CD , which package does it use to install java ? sun-java-bin is not in CD
<SuBsAm> http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<SuBsAm> which package ?
<seanj> I need to move some files to system directory.. can I do that with nautilus?
<GobiTheGoblin> seanj: yea start it from terminal with sudo nautilus
<sam_sam> seanj , yes
<Madpilot> ubottu, java
<sam_sam> or gksu nautilus
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<enul> can someone please tell me how i can get the latest ati display drivers for 9.04?
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<seanj> Okay, thank you.
<Madpilot> alabd, see what the bot posted a few lines up
<bazhang> SuBsAm, w32codecs
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis which package ?
<ardchoille> GobiTheGoblin: Best to use gksudo for gui apps and reserve sudo for cli only
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  w32codecs
<SuBsAm> where ?
<SuBsAm> i can't find it in the web
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  enable the medibuntu repository and use the package manager tool
<GobiTheGoblin> ardchoille: I'll keep that in mind, thx =)
<ardchoille> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<seanj> gksudo it is, then.
<sam_sam> enul, for me my ubuntu searched appropriate driver :D
<seanj> This is going more smoothly than I expected.
<alabd> Madpilot: there is not sun-java6-jre in CD
<SuBsAm> enable from where ?
<seanj> I hope it doesn't all come crashing down :/
<Madpilot> alabd, no, I don't think there is. Get it from the repositories
<enul> sam how did you manage that?
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  you follow the directions they give and add teh medibuntu repository to the list of your repositories
<alabd> Madpilot: question is that so from where CD install java while it is installing ubuntu
<SuBsAm> ok
<SuBsAm> i will try
<sam_sam> seanj, depends on what u do.
<Dr_Willis> 'repisotiry howto' link -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<seanj> sam_sam: I'm adding the contents of a map pack to ut2004.
<sam_sam> enul, i went to appeareance and clicked on extra / high ..
<Neremor> good morning!
<GobiTheGoblin> any ideas for cranking the cpu fan up to 100%?
<seanj> Good morning Neremor.
<sam_sam> dont bother my typing errors lol
<Neremor> I'm searching for an application to create graphical schemas... Like a mind-map or a family-tree... OpenOffice doesn't seem to support it... Thank you in advance :)
<i_is_broke> GobiTheGoblin, see if there is a setting in the bios about slow for the fan and put it on normal
<Madpilot> alabd, I think one of the Free versions of Java is installed by default
<Madpilot> alabd, Sun Java cannot be installed from the CD.
<DryGrain> a nine volt battery GobiTheGoblin
<GobiTheGoblin> i_is_broke: no this is HP... their Bios is beyond bad
<alabd> Madpilot: by installing jre java script will be installed ?
<SuBsAm> i'm board
<GobiTheGoblin> DryGrain: :D
<DryGrain> :D
<SuBsAm> i can't make it
<i_is_broke> GobiTheGoblin, ooops sorry :(
<Madpilot> alabd, javascript has nothing to do with Java, from Sun or anyone else.
<GobiTheGoblin> i_is_broke: =)
<anom01y> is there a way to remove gnome from the login manager, but having xfce still be able to run gnome apps ?
<alabd> Madpilot: how to install java script ?
<Dr_Willis> gotta love confuseing names
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  use a different login manager other then GDM perhaps
<GobiTheGoblin> I even had to set up thermal monitors to launch panel so I know when to stop painting.. this is getting my nerves, so to speak. :P
<Madpilot> alabd, it's there by default, Firefox and other browsers have it. there is no such thing as Sun javascript, and the JRE has nothing to do with javascript
<ardchoille> alabd: you don't install javascript, it's interpreted by your web browser
<GobiTheGoblin> the fan scaling works, but too late
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  dependong on what you mean by 'remove gnome from the login manager'
<GobiTheGoblin> and too little
<km0r3> Hello, I replaced my Fedora installation with Ubuntu 9.10 and created a user already existing in home; now when logging I get a blank Desktop Wallpaper, but no menu and nothing. ALT+F2 doesn't respond either. What can I do?
<souffledev> hi folks. what could be the issue here? BadWindow error on starting thunderbird => 8.10
<souffledev> Thunderbird 2.0.0.23
<Dr_Willis> km0r3:  using the files/settings from fedorauser  in ubuntu - may mean your ownership/permissions of the users files are incorrect. You may need to fix them via the console and  proper commands as root
<souffledev> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/152043/
<xt3mp0r> what's command to rar compress a directory ? :)
<simplexio> km0r3: at your own risk. boot wirh rescue mode, cd to userhome and mv .gnome* to tmp or something
<anom01y> Dr_Willis, just removing the option to log in as gnome
<simplexio> km0r3: thats how i fixed  similiat problems after one update
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  thats trival. theres a gnome.desktop file that gdm reads to get what items to show in that menu.
<anom01y> I started experimenting with different desktop environments
<anom01y> and installed like 15 of them
<DocMAX> i dont get windows-feeling on ubuntu =(
<seanj>  /ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  theres a directory with *.desktop files in it that gdm looks for.
<alabd> Madpilot:  ardchoille so what is this error for Error: no element found
<alabd> Source File: http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/DataEngine.aspx?key=Unews&y=2009&m=11&d=21&h=13&mi=36&s=4
<alabd> Line: 1
<FloodBot3> alabd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<km0r3> simplexio: I'll try that in a moment! Thanks for the answer!
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  do a 'locate gnome.desktop' and see what it findsd
<seanj> There's no libstdc++5 in Synaptic...
<xt3mp0r> what's command to rar compress a directory ? anybody ?
<Dr_Willis> xt3mp0r:  start with rar --help, or rar -help
<Madpilot> xt3mp0r, "man rar"
<syrius> ubuntu is like fashion crazed girls
<kostkon> DocMAX, you arent supposed to
<Madpilot> alabd, no idea, that looks like some sort of ASP error
<DocMAX> but i want a windows replacement
<simplexio> km0r3: one problem could be laso filepermission fix then by 'chmod user:user * -R' in your name where user is loginname
<Azeotrope> Does anyone knows what encryption algorithm 9.10 uses for /home encryption by default?
<seanj> I was hoping to get at least a few games working in Ubuntu, but this doesn't look very good. Where can I get libstdc++5 ?
<kostkon> DocMAX, there isn't one. if you find something, let me now
<xt3mp0r> Dr_willis, thanks
<syrius> fashion girl says in ubuntu terms "like omg god those icons where sooo 2006"
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  depends on the games.. any game needing that - may be a bit on the old side.
<anom01y> Dr_Willis, I think I found it /etc/share/xsession
<kostkon> DocMAX, i mena 100% replacement
<seanj> Dr_Willis: it's ut2004.
<km0r3> simplexio: I already thought in that, but permissions seem to be alright..
<anom01y> and to remove KDE entirely from my computer
<ardchoille> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<km0r3> simplexio: TTYL
<seanj> Dr_Willis: I would play UT3, but it's not released yet.
<anom01y> perfect
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<syrius> hmm
<simplexio> km0r3: usually are, both fedora and buntu start giving gid from 1000
<DocMAX> wlan perfomrance is much poorer in ubuntu than in windows... why is that?????
<iceroot_> DocMAX: driver
<Dr_Willis> DocMAX:  because the wireles card makers dont fully support linux
<seanj> What the hell, there's nothing here about libstdc++
<seanj> Does this mean I can't play any of my games?
<iceroot_> seanj: what?
<mikeyfbi> im on a dell inspiron with the intel 945GM graphics card and just upgraded to 9.10 and can't get flash to play nice, or smooth scroll FF, or even smooth drag windows
<ActionParsnip29> yo yo yo
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  5+ yr old games compiled to use  old old versions of libs - can be a challange
<seanj> ut2004 needs libstdc++5 but it's not in the repositories...
<DocMAX> Dr_Willis: is wireless-n supported?
<mikeyfbi> this has happened everytime i upgrade fresh since 8.something but i can't for the life of me remember how i fixed it
<Dr_Willis> DocMAX:  for some cards - i imagine it is
<khensthoth> DocMAX: If you are using Ubuntu 9.10, you might be experiencing a bug. See if http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/567-internet-connexion-is-very-slow-on-karmic-koala-solution- fixes your problem
<mikeyfbi> i already tried reverting the driver
<sidewalk> is it possible to easily convert from Lilo to Grub?
<ActionParsnip29> mikeyfbi: tried renaming /home/$USER/.mozilla  and rerunning FF?
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  its possible.. but 'easy'   perhaps not
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, not just a FF issue :(
<sidewalk> not just "grub-install"? :-)
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, also with dragging windows, and i can't enable desktop effects (i dont want too, but it's the telltale sign i've always got)
<seanj> I knew this wouldn't work out.
<DocMAX> i have intel 4965 agn chipset
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  grub and grub2 are also different..  its worth while learning how bootloaders work.
<DocMAX> and wlan performance is very POOR
<DocMAX> i compared the same video streams on windows
<DocMAX> streams come from an samba server
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, but i'll try that to see if it fixes the flash
<seanj> Package libstdc++5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sam_sam> dr willis how can i learn about bootloaders .. at one place ?
<ActionParsnip29> mikeyfbi: try removing the driver, then reinstall it. reboot in between so you are using vesa driver
<enul> anyone know how to get the gnome panel back up?
<vak> hi all
<ActionParsnip29> !panelfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panelfix
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, ok will do ... do you also have the intel chip?  or just experience? ;)
<ActionParsnip29> !fixpanels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixpanels
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  start with the grub homepage.. Im suprised you are even using LILO.
<vak> after I get connected to my ISP the DNS resolving doesn't work :(
<ActionParsnip29> mikeyfbi: i hate intel chips, it just makes sense to me
<sam_sam> no i use grub but dont know it :(
<vak> after I get connected to my ISP the DNS resolving VERY OFTEN doesn't work :(
<alabd> is not getlibs ackage in ubuntu REp ?
<seanj> ut2004, doom 3 and prey all need that file..
<ActionParsnip29> vak: add the opendns ones to /etc/resolv.conf
<enul> my gnome panel is missing anyone know how i can get it back?
<khensthoth> vak: Try changing to OpenDNS IP to see if that solves your problem.
<alabd> is not getlibs package in ubuntu reps
<i_is_broke> !gnomepanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomepanel
<vak> ActionParsnip29: khensthoth guys thanks for advices!! :)
<ActionParsnip29> enul: theres a panel factoid, i can never remember it
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, wow!  that worked to fix the flash issue!!
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, why does that work?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels  | enul
<ubottu> enul: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip29> mikeyfbi: removes the settings for the driver, then gives you defaults.
<simplexio> alabd: getlibs?
<ActionParsnip29> dr_willis: thanks
<enul> thanks
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, default video driver?  or default flash plugin
<sidewalk> i installed Ubuntu alternate, and then ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, after that the machine didnt start
<alabd> yes getlibs app
<sidewalk> installed ubuntu-desktop because i needed the raid support
<ActionParsnip29> mikeyfbi: default settings for the video driver
<sidewalk> uh, alternate because i needed raid support
<enul> that actually worked thanks :)
<seanj> When I click on the mounted CD icon, there are no files.
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, so when would it have changed from 'default' ... ?  isn't default 'default' for a reason?
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, lol, srry for the questions, but i like to try and understand instead of just do :)
<simplexio> alabd: getlibs app? newer heard what it should do ?
<ActionParsnip29> mikeyfbi; maybe the settings for the old carried over and borked the new, you now have the defaults for the new driver
<alabd> simplexio:  getlibs /usr/bin/gyachi
<seanj> So I guess Ubuntu isn't ideal for a computer gamer.
<skbera> Hi Everyone
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, ok well i'll try the driver thing ... hey do you have paypal?  i'd like to buy you a 'beer' for your help because this has been driving me nuts
<enul> anyone know a good vista like sidebar?
<skbera>  need your help enabling equalizer in Exaile player
<skbera> I just installed it using UbuntuTweak in Karmic
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  running 4+ yr old games can always be an issue. theres games out there other then  those.
<skbera> I am unable to find equalizer
<simplexio> alabd: and that does ? , get libs what  gyachi uses, or just prints whats it wants
<seanj> They work on Windows, I wish Ubuntu had the same backward compatibility.
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  check the ubuntu forums - there maybe some upto date guides on getting them gooing
<seanj> Okay, thanks.
<ActionParsnip28> man this client is annoying
<alabd> prints whats it wants simplexio
<Dr_Willis> Linux has undergone 10x the changes that windows has in the last 5+ years.. :)
<alabd> Dr_Willis: getlibs package ?
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  never heard ofit.
<seanj> Yeah, no doubt. Windows is stale and bloated.
<ActionParsnip28> alabd: it can be used to see what deps a programme needs
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  thers a dozen free quake3 based games out . and quakelive does work in linux.
<seanj> Yes! Quake Live is good.
<Dr_Willis> and a great many games work via wine very well.
<seanj> omg... my CD drive is running so slow.
<ActionParsnip28> get Penumbra if you want a scare ;)
<sam_sam> an installation in konsole is freezed .. ctrl+z isnt working any other way other than quit?
 * Dr_Willis goes back to playing 'Plants Vs Zombies'
<Dr_Willis> !info penumbra
<ubottu> Package penumbra does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> heh
<seanj> Should a file be moving at 1.5 MB from a CD? That's really slow.
<skbera> How can I enable equalizer in Exaile player
<alabd> Downloads 32-bit libraries on 32-bit and 64-bit systems. For use with Debian and Ubuntu.  actionParsnip2 simplexio Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip28> i wish, its a paid for game
<syrius> What is a snapshot for backup?
<pecisk> hi people, there was gui for configuring policykit rules once, it is gone in karmic. Is it still available trough repos?
<CHESLYN> hi everyone
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip28, hey did you get my message? i tried to 'pm' you but dunno if it's working
<seanj> hi
<alabd> actionParsnip2 is there anything else for 64 bit libs ?
<enul> does anyone know a good vista like sidebar?
<ActionParsnip28> alabd: yeah i used it ages ago
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  check out  http://en.djl-linux.org/   a GPL steam like front end to GPL (and other) games
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip29, still here?
<seanj> Sweet, thanks Dr_Willis.
<ActionParsnip28> alabd: read outputs and satisfy manually
<ActionParsnip28> mikeyfbi: sup?
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip28, i tried to open a chat dialog with you, did it work?
<ActionParsnip28> mikeyfbi: keep it in the channel. my irc client sucks
<sam_sam> an installation in konsole is freezed .. ctrl+z isnt working any other way other than quit?
<CHESLYN> is there any package for ubuntu tweak?
<isilion> Hi all. I have a little bug with compiz + aiglx + intel. it was working perfect, but i formatted, reinstalled debian, and followed de guides of compiz-fusion to install aiglx and the debian ones for compiz. now i have a problem: it runs extremely slow. i.e. screen freezes a while when rotating the cube moving a window to the edge of the screen. someone can help me?
<ActionParsnip28> !debian | isilion
<ubottu> isilion: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip28, just wondering if you have paypal ... i'd like to buy you a 'beer' for helping me out ... that problem was driving me crazy and actually forcing me to use windows more than anyone wants too
<Dr_Willis> CHESLYN:  the ubuntu-tweak homepage has repos you can set up and packages to download
<ActionParsnip28> isilion: please join #debian for debian support
<ActionParsnip28> mikeyfbi: no worries man, makes the world go round
<ActionParsnip28> mikeyfbi: its called a "community" for a reason ;-)
<isilion> ActionParsnip28, i had the same problem with ubuntu and gnewsense. it seems to be that Xorg is hosed. perhaps i can have better help in this community
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip28, ok :)  they totally need a way to 'thank' people in here tho ... give awesome people like you at least some recognition
<ActionParsnip28> isilion: you are running debian, your support isnt here
<isilion> ActionParsnip28, im sure it isnt' ap roblem related to debian, but related to Xorg
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip28, thx again, gonna try uninstalling the driver
<PythonRegius> "thank" me next
<alabd> actionParsnip28 http://pastebin.com/f6e2df136
<skbera> please help me to enable equalizer in Exaile player
<ActionParsnip28> mikeyfbi: a simple thanks is all it takes, some don't even do that
<fighter1> guys i changed the x.org.conf file but no effect http://pastebin.org/55739 the file is messed up i wanna reneww it and then try to change the res to 1280*1024 what should i do
<livingdaylight> hi, i use sudo mv to move .png to /usr/share/pixmaps... but after when i go to Edit Menu to Add Item and browse usr/share/pixmaps doesn't have my .png ?
<khensthoth> skbera: It would help if you specify which version of Exaile and Ubuntu you are using.
<livingdaylight> kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
<mikeyfbi> isilion, what intel chip do you have?
<alabd> http://pastebin.com/f6e2df136 java is for amd and linux is 32
<paschu> Hey guys
<skbera> <khensthoth>: its 0.3.0.2
<CHESLYN> Dr_Willis: okay thanks , so there is no package on ubuntu to apt-get it
<paschu> My torrent client "delunge" doesnt work since today morning
<ActionParsnip28> alabd: install getlibs and do what it says
<mikeyfbi> paschu, doesn't work how?
<alabd> actionParsnip2 see http://pastebin.com/f6e2df136 java is for amd and linux is 32
<mikeyfbi> paschu, does it load?
<Dr_Willis> CHESLYN:  its not officially supported.. and thus not in the default repos.. Install the proper repos.. and you can apt-get install it...
<paschu> mikeyfbi: uhm, when i open it, its just a grey, empty window
<ActionParsnip28> alabd: that makes no sense
<lodder> I can't demute my sound card and I'm my tv out is selected but nothing is shown on the tv. I could use some help
<isilion> mikeyfbi, 865g, but it worked perfectly before. im sure is a software problem
<mikeyfbi> paschu, does it seem frozen?  or just blank?
<isilion> perhaps a misconfigured Xorg file
<mikeyfbi> isilion, did you just recently install or upgrade distros?
<paschu> mikeyfbi: its just blank. doesnt seems frozen
<isilion> mikeyfbi, no, im using a fresh lenny install
<mikeyfbi> paschu, let me download it and see
<ActionParsnip28> alabd; if you want 32bit java on a 64bit ubuntu you can use the installer from www.java.com
<paschu> mikeyfbi: wait
<livingdaylight> i put songbird in /opt but want to delete it; what is the best way to remove?
<paschu> mikeyfbi: yesterday it still worked
<mikeyfbi> isilion, i might be going thru a similar problem, everytime i do a fresh install my intel 845GM chip needs tweeking
<mikeyfbi> paschu, ok ill look
<CHESLYN> Dr_Willis: okay , i must install the proper repos...from the home page
<vak_> ActionParsnip29: khensthoth guys, what OpenDNS IP would you recommend to use?
<isilion> mikeyfbi, and what you did?
<ActionParsnip28> livingdaylight: sudo rm -rf folder.  make sure you need nothing in the folders or subfolders
<mikeyfbi> isilion, let me see if i can find the link
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip28, thank you
<khensthoth> vak_: Just add both.
<alabd> actionParsnip28 no java64 bit is installed with force ... now os is 32 bit ... can we getlibs ... it is reverse you said
<alabd> actionParsnip28 http://pastebin.com/m2a41d429
<seanj> Great, less than an hour into Ubuntu it freezes up solid.
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip28, why does sudo rm folder NOT work (it says it is directory) and sudo rm -rf folder does work?
<fighter1> ActionParsnip2i changed the x.org.conf file but no effect http://pastebin.org/55739 the file is messed up i wanna reneww it and then try to change the res to 1280*1024 what should i do
<ActionParsnip28> alabd: you cant run 64bit java on a 32bit OS. its not possible
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have a Intel Quad 9550 with 4 GB of RAM. I used to have installed server kernel compiled with PAE so that i can see all my RAM. Now in 9.10, server kernel or the other pae kernel do not work. After the white ubuntu logo, in both cases, the screen goes into text mode and it starts blinking showing me the prompt at the point where i have to enter my login and pass. However, when being there, the keyboard is not responsive so i have to pre
<naftilos76> ss multiple time a key in order for it to appear. Thus i had no luck entering my pass so that i could see what happens next. The blinking seems to me like an endless loop. The HD keeps blinking along with the screen!
<alabd> actionParsnip28 are you sure ?
<mikeyfbi> isilion, what distro are you using again?
<isilion> mikeyfbi, debian lenny
<iKernel> naftilos76, is your cpu a 64-bit cpu?
<naftilos76> 32bit
<iKernel> naftilos76, ok, are you using a smp kernel?
<mikeyfbi> isilion, oh sorry, i use ubuntu ... i dont know if it would be the same info ... im not too experienced, just thought it was the same issue
<iKernel> it isn't nessecary but may fix the problem
<mikeyfbi> isilion, i dont want to give you falst info
<ActionParsnip28> isilion: debian isnt supported here
<mikeyfbi> paschu, can u see a menu at the top when you load it
<mikeyfbi> paschu, 'file, edit, torrent, view'?
<seanj> The whole computer froze up when I ran ut2004. Any idea why?
<paschu> I cant use an menu
<paschu> mikeyfbi: i cant see everything
<iKernel> seanj, you're using mesa for cpu 3D accerlation instead of using your graphics cards' drivers
<serengeti> naftilos76, Intel Quad 9550 is 64-bit I think
<mikeyfbi> paschu, i think you should try to uninstall it, and reinstall it
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  its  a 5 yr old game.. and  proberly doing some improper system calls  perhaps.
<naftilos76> iKernel: if i'm correct no - this is what uname -r shows: 2.6.31-14-generic . This kernel works fine but this: 2.6.31-14-generic-pae
<seanj> iKernel: I'm using binary nvidia driver from repo
<seanj> Dr_Willis: it works fine on Slackware...
<iKernel> seanj, did you make sure you enabled the driver then restart your system?
<seanj> yes iKernel
<naftilos76> serengeti - how can i tell the difference? does /proc contain any info?
<iKernel> seanj, sorry, not sure
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  and slackware is proberly not using the same version of X or alsa/pulse audio as ubuntu
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  could also be nvidia driver version differance issues
<iKernel> naftilos76, there's info in /proc/cpu that will tell you whether your cpu is 64-bit or not
<serengeti> naftilos76, it's in your processor's specs: http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAWQ
<seanj> Sure a lot more complications than my previous system
<naftilos76> yes yes - let me see that
<serengeti> naftilos76, it has Intel® EM64T in supported features
<ActionParsnip28> vak_: 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222
<ActionParsnip28> vak_; opendns servers ;-)
<Dr_Willis> gotta love opendns.. except for how they grab your search site..
<iKernel> naftilos76, does your cpu have Intel Virtualization Technology? if not, then I don't see why you're running a pae kernel
<ActionParsnip28> dr_willis: run your own dns, faster
<SuBsAm> how can i install this  (text/html decoder) ?
<naftilos76> serengeti - so? does that mean that i should be using 64bit version?
<serengeti> naftilos76, I think so :)
<seanj> All the scenery in Doom 3 is black.
<ActionParsnip28> seanj: tweak settings
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  i recall doom3 being so dark on my windows machines.. i had to up the brightness :)
<iKernel> seanj, sounding a lot like you're having driver issues
<naftilos76> iKernel - i'm almost sure that it has but i have seen that using  2.6.31-14-generic my RAM appears as 3GB!
<lodder> I can't enable my sound card
<SuBsAm> how can i install codac ?
<fighter1> ActionParsnip28: this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.org/55744 im trying to get 1280*1024 and changed the file but no effect what should i do
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  you still havent installed the w32codecs from medibuntu yet?
<iKernel> naftilos76, you need to use a 64 bit kernel to support 4gb+ ram
<seanj> Driver is 185 series... worked fine on Windows.
<serengeti> naftilos76, all the Intel quads support 64 bit as far as I know, they're basically two core 2s "glued" together
<khensthoth> skbera: It seems that the equalizer is not implemented in the 0.3.0.x branch, but it has been implemented in 0.3.1. If you are adventurous enough you might want to try to install that.
<ActionParsnip28> naftilos: it will, thats all 32bit can use (without PAE)
<comicinker> g
<SuBsAm> medibuntu i didn't under stand any thing from this site
<seanj> Maybe Nexuiz will work better.
<skbera> oh ...
<khensthoth> skbera: Or you could just downgrade to the 0.2 branch.
<code> Hi, is there a package that provides ie6 and maybe ie7 for running on jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu   --> 'This command should be run in the Terminal (Applications → Accessories → Terminal): ' --> cut and paste that command......
<alex88> hi all, i'm going crazy, i've deleted the top bar, what's the name of the messenger applet????
<SuBsAm> i made it
<naftilos76> iKernel - back in ubuntu 8.10 & 9.04 i used server versions kernel without any problems and  i could see my ram as 4GB!
<SuBsAm> and nothing did
<alex88> can't find it in "add a applet" menu
<khensthoth> alex88: Indicator Applet?
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  then you install the packages you want
<skbera> <khensthoth> Thanks a lot. Let me try with 0.3.1 first ... :)
<livingdaylight> is there a Songbird experto here?
<alex88> khensthoth: that one controlling pidgin, empathy ecc, how can i start it?
<iKernel> naftilos76, because you were either running a pae kernel or a 64bit kernel :o)
<SuBsAm> how ?
<livingdaylight> Songbird doesn't leave icon in panel?
<iKernel> naftilos76, so. PAE kernel isn't working, and generic kernel won't go over 3gb of ram. my suggestion to you is to install a 64-bit kernel, which will support all of your 4 gigs of ram without the need for PAE
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  that same URL shows you the proper command....  sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<livingdaylight> is there a #songbird room?
<isilion> what means those warnings? "(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23" it goes from 0x23 to 0x32
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  all i am doing is cut/pasteing the info that site gives
<khensthoth> alex88: *should* be in the list. When you search for Indicator Applet in the "Add to Panel" list doesn't it come up?
<iKernel> naftilos76, plus, the 64 bit kernel will make full use of your cpu's 64 bit architecture... so it should run a little faster :)
<naftilos76> iKernel - the question is : is the 64bit version suitable for my cpu?
<code> Someone know a package that provides ie6 and maybe ie7 for running on jaunty safely?
<alex88> khensthoth: damn, found it.. thank you man
<iKernel> naftilos76, yes, because your cpu is a 64bit cpu
<noah22> Hey I just burned ubuntu9.10 iso but having trouble booting the cd, theres just a _ at the top of the screen, will not load
<khensthoth> alex88: No problem :)
<seanj> If I buy Linux-supported games, I can expect them to stop working in 4 years?
<naftilos76> iKernel - ok thanks
<iKernel> naftilos76, no problem
<iKernel> seanj, no
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  Im suprised any comercvial games last more then 4 years
<fighter1> this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.org/55744 im trying to get 1280*1024 and changed the file but no effect what should i do
<SuBsAm> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<noah22> anyone ?
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  steam has had to remove several games due to lack of support  in newer windows releases
<iKernel> noah22, give it time
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  and of courst there may be updates at the game sites.
<seanj> Didn't know that. I have a ton of old games, and all of them work on the newer, crappier Windows releases.
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis e: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<seanj> I only want to play half a dozen games that I bought, that have Linux binaries, but that's not working out.
<seanj> I'm a gamer, so if they don't work I can't use Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> SuBsAm:  you did a 'sudo apt-get update'  'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try again
<alex88> khensthoth: last thing, i have cairo dock,from some days it shows an app running, i think it uses the desktop, but can't find it, it seems that it has no window..but there is its icon in the bar
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  if you are a 'gamer' and thats your core thing.. stick to windows then.
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  of course a hard core 'gamer' isent normally playing 4+ yr old games. either.
<seanj> :/
<iKernel> seanj, or make sure you get a cpu which supports hardware virtualization and wait till xen's vga passthrough code matures a bit
<khensthoth> alex88: I am not familiar with cairo dock at all, ask around here. :)
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  dont expect ubuntu or linux to   test against every old comercial (and perhaps baddly written tobegin with) game out there.
<iKernel> seanj, then you can set up a windows guest running under linux and play your favourite windows games under windows
<Dr_Willis> I recall Unreal3 having major issues when it was released for linux even.
<alex88> khensthoth: i'll try better myself, i also can't kill is.. :S btw, thank again for help
<Zhane> how do  I install a simple gui for ubuntu server?
<seanj> I'm trying not to get mad.
<khensthoth> alex88: No worries.
<seanj> Why can't this just work?
<iKernel> seanj, alternatively, you could try using wine (free), codeweavers (costs, designed for desktop applications but works with some games) or cedega (costs, works with many windows games)
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  because computers, and os's are complex. and games are often very complex
<khensthoth> Zhane: How about webmin? http://www.webmin.com/
<seanj> Yeah..
<Zhane> khensthoth: any thing like gnome?
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  you mean install a tool to admin the server? or do you want X on the server?
<seanj> Wine and its derivatives don't seem to work too well for me.
<Zhane> X on server
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  you can install X and   a window manager if you want
<Zhane> hmm
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  i have had great success with wine. It just depends on the game
<Zhane> Dr_Willis: which is?
<seanj> I thought I had an alternative to Windows :/
<iKernel> Zhane, you want a simple gui, I highly reccommend xfce
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  if you want gnome use 'ubuntu-desktop' but thats overkill
<iKernel> seanj, mind you, none of those will work if your nvidia drivers aren't working
<seanj> It does depend on the game.. in my case most of my games don't work.
<fighter1> this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.org/55744 im trying to get 1280*1024 and changed the file but no effect what should i do
<antonio_> hi all! can anybody help me with static ip configuration?^
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:   or install icewm, or some opther light window manager
<icqn> I get this error message trying to configure my brother printer--> There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-internal-error'.
<iKernel> fighter1, does your graphics card support 1280*1024 resolution?
<seanj> iKernel: I've used the same driver version on Windows... it's annoying that it's not working on Ubuntu, and that a faulty driver is distributed with Ubuntu.
<Zhane> hmm which other window manager other than icewm and xfce?
<fighter1> iKernel: ya it does and its ok on winXP
<Tatzelbrumm> I have a question related to swapping touchpad buttons in ubuntu 9.10 ... gnome-control-center doesn't work. _After_ starting up GNOME, the command xinput set-button-map "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad" 3 2 1 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 does the trick, but how can I execute this automatically during the startup sequence?
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  the nvidia drivers are controlled by nvidia - not ubuntu.  we just have packages for them - to make installing them easier.
<Tatzelbrumm> Related question: How do I name a .fdi file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy , so that it is found at the right time in the startup sequence?
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  dozens of them.
<iKernel> seanj, works fine for me
<seanj> Why distribute them if they don't work?
<Dr_Willis> seanj:   your logic is faulty.
<iKernel> Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024-60 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0" try changing that to Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024-60 +0+0"
<iKernel> fighter1,^^
<seanj> Why give someone broken software? That's sabotage.
<Dr_Willis> all 3 of my nvidia machines work fine.
<fighter1> iKernel: ok lets see
<seanj> Oh, so it's my fault. Thanks.
<seanj> Figured that was coming.
<khensthoth> Zhane: metacity, if it's just a window manager you want. Or refer to http://xwinman.org/
<icqn> !brother
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brother
<discovery> hi!!!i downloaded a movie of 698 mb through bit torrent client. but when i run it it just goes for 5 sec...can anyone help
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  its most likely due to bad coding of the orignal game.
<icqn> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SwedeMike> I tried to run vanilla kernel 2.6.32-rc8 on my ubuntu 9.10 to see if a suspend/resume bug I am affected by was fixed, and it seems it is, but my wireless keeps de-associating all the time. Thinkpad X200 with intel 5300abgn wifi... some interaction between new kernel and network manager?
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  and   them doing 'work arounds/shortcuts' in  parts.
<noah22> I burned ubuntu9.10 iso but having trouble booting the cd, theres just a _ at the top of the screen, will not load I am going into bios and booting from my cd drive
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, ut2004 retail version works fine for me
<iKernel> seanj, the software is not broken, it has been thoroughly tested used and enjoyed by many users, there is just something that you are not doing correctly
<seanj> Dr_Willis: no, it isn't. Both games I've tried work on every other distro I've used. It's a problem with Ubuntu, but you would rather blame my faulty logic.
<Dr_Willis> its very hard to trouble shoot closed source software.
<antonio_> Why when I try to set static ip config  in /etc/network/interfaces I can't access to internet and when in dhcp i have no problem?
<khensthoth> noah22: Is it possible to try with another computer?
<discovery> hi!!!i downloaded a movie of 698 mb through bit torrent client. but when i run it it just goes for 5 sec...can anyone help
<Dr_Willis> seanj:  and those disrtos may not be using the same version/releases of X and  other things.
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis   nothing did also
<noah22> khensthoth: no, but the earlier version of ubuntu loaded fine
<iKernel> seanj, now listen here, I am now going to get my ut2004 cds and i am going install and play the game and post a screenshot to prove to you that there is NOTHING wrong with ubuntu
<noah22> I downloaded this from the official website
<kostkon> discovery, either it's corrupted or you don;t have the necessary codecs
<kostkon> !codecs | discovery
<ubottu> discovery: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seanj> iKernel: running the game made my system freeze up. That did not happen on Slackware, Mandriva or ANY version of Windows.
<seanj> So you can't really prove anything to me by sending me a screen shot.
<discovery> its .avi i have the codecs,what if it is corrupted is theer a way to play
<fighter1> iKernel: i rebooted its still the same as 1024*768 and when i reboot then in nvidia setting the resolutions automatically changes to auto
<Tatzelbrumm> !HAL | discovery
<ubottu> discovery: Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<kostkon> discovery, you can try fixing it using divfix++
<iKernel> fighter1, odd.... not sure
<kostkon> discovery, http://divfixpp.sourceforge.net/index.php
<seanj> Anyway, since it's my fault for following the driver installation prompts Ubuntu gave me, and trying to run a game that says runs on Linux on the box, I better go before I lose my temper.
<iKernel> seanj, im using the same operating system and the same version of that operating system a screenshot is proof that it works
<seanj> I'm gonna save the log of this chat so people can see how you play the blame game.
<khensthoth> noah22: Where does it stall? Do you get the selection menu, where you get to choose to check the cd for defects?
<noah22> lol
<Dr_Willis> works for me.
<iKernel> stupid idiot
<lstarnes> seanj: logs of this channel are already published online
<fahadsadah> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<noah22> khensthoth: it loads the HP invent screen and then goes black with a cursor
<Madpilot> lstarnes, he's already sulked off
<Dr_Willis> he never did state what version of X or nvidia drivers the other disrtos was using. :)
<noah22> it says ubuntu9.10.iso is on the cd .. weird
<SwedeMike> ragequit.
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  and here i was going to track down my cd's as well.. guess not
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, lol i've found my cds in my tub of junk and im installing now
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  i got a box of old games also.
<Tatzelbrumm> !gnome-control-center |  discovery
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tatzelbrumm> !gnome-control-center | discovery
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, my one was mainly hardware
<Tatzelbrumm> gnome-control-center | discovery
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  wasent that the release that had  came with the install script on the last cd.. but if you ran it.. youcouldent change cd;s
<CHESLYN> anyone what command must you execute to be ''root''
<Tatzelbrumm> ! gnome-control-center
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> !sudo | CHESLYN
<ubottu> CHESLYN: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> CHESLYN:  'sudo commandtorunasroot'
<kostkon> !sudo | CHESLYN
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, but you can if you execute the installer without changing into script's directory
<kostkon> nope?
<Zhane> hmm :S
<Zhane> is xfce lighter den fluxbox?
<llutz> !sudo | CHESLYN
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  yep. :) or copy all the cd's to a HD directory.. then run it
<Azeotrope> in /var/log i have kern.log that is 1.9 GB and a messages that is 1.9 GB
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  fluxbox is a window manager. XFCE is a 'desktop'
<lstarnes> Zhane: no
<Zhane> oh lol
<Zhane> how do i start fluxbox >.<
<Madpilot> Folks, the bot has a timeout feature so it won't repeat identical commands given in quick succession...
<Zhane> ive installed it but cant get it out
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  depends on how your system boots.. are you on the console?
<Zhane> ya
<Zhane> shld i do startx?
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  make a .xinitrc with 2 lines..    xterm &      exec fluxbox
<alabd> how to remove package that is installed in this wasy sudo dpkg -i --force-all /media/disk1/all/ubuntu/usb/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-07-3ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  then do startx
<lstarnes> alabd: sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-bin
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, the only thing that bugs me is that there's no easy way to install the extra content that comes with the editor's choice edition...
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  i recall that issue also.. I also recall SUCKING at the game...
<alabd> lstarnes: sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-bin
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  of course the cd will be so out of date... that you probely cant connect to any multiplayer servers
<lstarnes> alabd: yes
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, eh, it auto updates
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  its all Ubuntu's fault for including newer versions of X and so forth!
<alabd> lstarnes: Package sun-java6-bin is not installed, so not removed
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  im suprised that feature still works
<Azeotrope> in /var/log i have kern.log that is 1.9 GB and a messages that is 1.9 GB. can i delete them?
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, i dont know if it does yet lol
<alabd> lstarnes: maybe cause of that is installed by force it is not in apt list
<lstarnes> alabd: apt doesn't check its own list for installed packages
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, hell, people still play doom2 over the net, maybe people still play ut2004 over the net :)
<lstarnes> alabd: it checks dpkg's list
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  i got doom running in dosbox. :)
<monodioo> ...
<alabd> lstarnes: so what should be done now
<lstarnes> alabd: its name might be different
<lstarnes> alabd: or it might not have been installed
<dethaddr> can any one help me set up a media server so i can stream to my xbox 360?
<Zhane> bleh
<Zhane> how to stop fluxbox to uninstall it?
<c3l> dethaddr, what software are you going to use?
<alabd> lstarnes: have you seen ? it is installed but is nt in dpkg list
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  log out/exit the window manager
<Zhane> Dr_Willis:  i cant delete it even affter getting out
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  what do you mean delete?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get remove whatever
<freaky[t]> damn, have to wait 30 more mins for lunch im hungry =()
<SuBsAm> Dr_Willis hay
<Zhane> get some error
<dethaddr> i was thinking about twonky.. my roomate set it up at my house and right now im at a friends and i can figure it
<Dr_Willis> Zhane:  perhaps STATE the error?
<dethaddr> out*
<Zhane> let me try again
<CHESLYN> Dr_Willis: i tried apt-get upgrade and it showed this'Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)'
<CHESLYN> Dr_Willis: whats wrong ?
<zfe> are you root_
<km0r3_> simplexio: Unfortunately moving gnome* to a temporary folder didn't solve my problem
<khensthoth> CHESLYN: try issuing sudo before the command
<zfe> are you using su properly? CHESLYN
<Dr_Willis> CHESLYN:  you got more then 1 package manager tool open. or you are not running them as root.
<km0r3_> s/gnome*/.gnome*
<Zhane> dpkg(subprocess):unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error
<dethaddr> twonky works flawlessly but i cannot for the life of me figure out how to install/set it up
<alabd> lstarnes: have you seen ? it is installed but is nt in dpkg list
<alabd> http://pastebin.com/f6e2df136 java is for amd and linux is 32how to remove package that is installed in this wasy sudo dpkg -i --force-all /media/disk1/all/ubuntu/usb/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-07-3ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<lstarnes> alabd: I have seen, yes
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, there's no point in running doom in dosbox, there's free linux ports of doom that work MUCH better than any of the windows versions
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, well, that said, those ports are also available for windows, and they work just as well.
<lindar> Help, I'm really stupid, pretend I don't know anything about computers other than how to download Firefox on my windows machine. I put Ubuntu on my thumb drive using usb-create.exe and I can't seem to install it to my Asus 1005HA. I tried the Netbook remix first, but that froze at the black screen with the oscillating Ubuntu icon. The desktop version gets to a black screen with an 'houglass"...
<lindar> ...mouse icon and doesn't do anything after that. What am I doing wrong?
<CHESLYN> thanks but look what it says ''Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?'' what must i try now?
<iKernel> CHESLYN, try with --fix-missing
<gebrax> hi all good night
<Azeotrope> in /var/log i have kern.log that is 1.9 GB and a messages that is 1.9 GB. can I delete them?
<Azeotrope> please help
<gebrax> anybody know application for bluetooth in jaunty?
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, guess what im going to get
<CHESLYN> iKernel :command not found
<iKernel> CHESLYN, put a space after apt-get update before you type --fix-missing
<khensthoth> Azeotrope: If you don't want/need/use those log files, then it's all right to delete them.
<c3l> dethaddr, theres got to be some guide. google twonky setup guide
<khensthoth> lindar: Try to follow the instructions here: http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/
<franziska> hi
<lindar> okay
<franziska> cool
<franziska> super
<franziska> lol
<franziska> rofl
<Guest44816> ubuntu never stays awake while watching a movie... anyone know why? I checked power settings, it is not set to dim display when idle
<iKernel> lawlkatzmiau
<franziska> pipipipipip#
<franziska> ######
<kostkon> Guest44816, try caffeine
<lindar> Oh, there are some specific things in the BIOS I have to do for it to see the hard disk properly, I think.
<Dr_Willis> Guest44816:  thers the screensaver, then theres the power saver settings i recall. also many media players have a 'disable screensaver' option
<franziska> its not sexy
<CHESLYN> iKernel :thanks but why did it upgraded nothing?
<Supremacy> hey, can someone pls tell m where the ubuntu support channel is?
<noah22> LMAO
<Supremacy> or is this it?
<Dr_Willis> Supremacy:  err.. here. :)
<kostkon> Guest44816, https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<Supremacy> ah
<Supremacy> :D
<franziska> hip
<iKernel> CHESLYN, i dont know
<franziska> hi my friends
<franziska> hi my fans
<Supremacy> i received my ubuntu cd i ordered online of 9.10, but there is no option to upgrade my current installation? 8.*
<franziska> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<franziska> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<FloodBot3> franziska: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<franziska> DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<kostkon> Supremacy, you can't do it using the live cd. only with the alternate or dvd
<Guest44816> Dr_Willis, oh ya, didn't think about screensaver... duh. Thanks Kostkon, I need it to stay awake when watching hulu on the web too, so caffeine wouldn't do. Thanks though
<toffan> hi all
<CHESLYN> iKernel :k
<franziska> HI ALL
<Dr_Willis> Guest44816:  huludesktop player is out for linux now..but i find it dosent work very well
<om26er> !hi | toffan
<ubottu> toffan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<toffan> i have newly installed ubuntu inside win-vista. But my sound system is not not working
<franziska> HÖHÖHÖ
<kostkon> Guest44816, :)   and here is the blog of the dev for more info http://www.blastfromthepast.se/ if you like
<om26er> Dr_Willis, hulu is 'US' only service?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  i think so.
<Guest44816> Dr_Willis, ok I will check it out, did they ever get boxee working with hulu again?
<Dr_Willis> Guest44816:  never tried boxee
<khensthoth> toffan: by "inside win-vista" do you mean using wubi, or using virtualisation?
<toffan> khensthoth: inside vista using wubi
<Supremacy> kostkon, is it possible to order the alternate cd?
<kostkon> Supremacy, no. you can only download it
<Dr_Willis> Supremacy:   not for free.  Theres sites that sell them
<Supremacy> bleh
<kbp> I had a ubuntu server 9.04 with X on my laptop, I removed that hdd and put it in my nettop with atom ion 330. It displays X but it doesn't recognise LAN & wireless LAN. So I cannot do anything with it. Is there a way to try, except re-install everything?
<khensthoth> toffan: What is your Ubuntu version, and what sound card are you using?
<toffan> ubuntu 9.10
<Supremacy> i currently use jaunty version, but it keeps loosing connection to internet
<kostkon> toffan, did you try to setup your sound in system → preferences → sound?
<Supremacy> it will work, and then the internet just dies
<toffan> and sound sysmtem is asus
<sabgenton> hey all
<Xserver> SOA record not at top of zone <<< -------- I am getting this error during bind9 startup
<toffan> khensthoth: not yet one sec  checking
<sabgenton> could someone tell me if the lastest netbook img is truely a bootable img?
<Xserver> is there any way to check whats going wrong ?
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  i dident think 9.10 had a netbook img anymore. but was using a .iso
<sabgenton> the last ubuntu netbook version I just dd ed to a usb stick but  this one dosn't work
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: sorry your right ISO
<toffan> khensthoth: no it is not working
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  its booted here :)
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: did you dd it?
<sabgenton> why do the call it an ISO anyway its not a cdrom/dvd filesystem is it
<jongbergs> what's the default gui text editor in xubuntu?
<khensthoth> toffan: Try to see if the instruction in http://forums.techarena.in/operating-systems/1266038.htm by BasBak applies to you.
<khensthoth> jongbergs: Isn't it mousepad?
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: did I run hexdump on it it shows a blank mbr
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: how did u install it
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  you dd'd the iso to a flash drive? thats now how you installit to a usb.
<jongbergs> khensthoth: i mean the command to open the gui text editor, same like gedit in gnome
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  i set up grub2 toboot the iso file. :) i got a 4 in one boot usb that way
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  or use unetbootin/usb-creator-tool
<sabgenton> er ok
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  as far as i know it IS a iso filesystem
<sabgenton> oh
<sabgenton> crazy
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  the old netbook rellease was a .img
<Dr_Willis> that one had to be dd's to a flash drive
<khensthoth> jongbergs: I believe it's just "mousepad".
<sabgenton> yeah I think thats what I was thinking
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: if you used your own grub them mabye the ISO doen't have the means to boot on its own?
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  never noticed. ive only used ghe grub2 thing and unetbootin/usb-creator-tool
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  try it in virtualbox? :)
<jongbergs> khensthoth: thanks :)
<sabgenton> meah I'll just go find the howto
<Mrokii> does anybody have recommendations for a good, not too pricey scanner that works with Ubuntu? I am thinking of something like a Canon Lide 80 (which used on OS X), which obviously isn't working with Ubuntu.
<sabgenton> wish I could just dd it like I did with the img
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  it boots in virtuaalbox here.. so it IS a bootable iso image
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: so the image is trully  iso9660?
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, guess what im getting :)
<toffan> hi
<sabgenton> out of curiousity
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:   no idea. lets look. its booting in vbox now.
<toffan> my sound system is muted, how to unmute that?
<iKernel> toffan, use alsamixer and put up the volume
<Dr_Willis> file ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix 9.10 i386 ' (bootable)
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  so yes.. it is a bootable iso
<toffan> iKernel: its only showing the graph
<toffan> how to enable sound?
<sabgenton> crazy
<khensthoth> toffan: Use up down arrow key to increase/ reduce the volume
<iKernel> toffan, use the arrow keys to put up the sound
<erUSUL> Mrokii: go to the sane webpage to check compatibility
<sabgenton> I spose you mounted it with VB as a cd?
<lindar> Something about dev loop1 and not being able to mount cow? The Netbook Remix stopped right at the same place where it did before where it couldn't mount cow, whatever that is.
<toffan> iKernel: there is no arrow key
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  I did, and it isn't supported
<iKernel> toffan, the arrow keys on your keyboard
<lindar> The desktop version installer at least got to a loading screen-ish thing that didn't actually go anywhere.
<sabgenton> anyhoo I'll go google
<toffan> iKernel: oh got it
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  its running in virtualbox right now.
<sabgenton> thnx
<toffan> or scrol
<toffan> mouse
<toffan> iKernel: thanks a lot
<FloodBot3> toffan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Mrokii: but there you can see which ones are supported to pick one
<iKernel> toffan cool
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  There are way too much to look for each and every one of them, imho :)
<erUSUL> lindar: cow (copy n writte) i suppose UNR mounts its roofs over a COW loop device and for some reason is failing
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, dont you want to know what im getting?
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  a new car? :)
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  a lump of coal for Xmas? :)
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, no but i am considering buying a 100cc scooter
<lindar> Okay, but the desktop one got past that. It went through all the text loady things, flashed a yellow screen, and then got to a black screen with my mouse as an hourglass-ish icon, but didn't do anything.
<Dr_Willis> Get some Life Insurance also. iKernel  :P
<iKernel> lol
<toffan> test
<jamiewan_> obiwan_: hi there
<Dr_Willis> toffan:  whats the airspeed of a laden swallow? :)
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, im getting an intel E6600 duo cpu, has virtualization technology  so i'll be able to run windows in guest under normal speed :)
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  In Theory. :) I will belive it when i see it.
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  just what Gameers need! :)
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, ~97%
<toffan> Dr_Willis: more than that
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  Over clock it!
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, plus, they're also working on VGA passthrough support, so your guest OS can directly access your physical video card
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, meaning that you get nice fps :D
<dryg> faps?
<iKernel> dryg, fps
<pilmark> How do i find the version of a windows portable executable in ubuntu?
<dryg> :x
<BlouBlou> someone knows how to install tor in ubuntu 9.10?
<pilmark> i mean, i have a .exe, and want to get the version information, like in the properties dialog in windows.
<Dr_Willis> pilmark:  perhaps run it - see if it has an about menu?
<TuTUXG> BlouBlou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<Dr_Willis> pilmark:  or theres some windows explorer clone that comes with wine i thought
<BlouBlou> TuTUXG: repo isn't for 9.10
<khensthoth> BlouBlou: How about this? http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<lindar> -___-  Am I doing something horribly wrong in installing this? I thought Ubuntu was supposed to just work, and that's why it's so popular. No work involved.
<lindar> I just can't get it to install.
<zcetta> hola a todos en la sala
<BlouBlou> khensthoth: yeah! thanks a lot
<pilmark> Dr_Willis: It doesn't say that, when i run it. and i dont seem to have any explorer clone with my version of wine
<freaky[t]> just had lunch now im sleepy
<freaky[t]> ^^
<Dr_Willis> pilmark:  i ve seen one in the .wine directory  wheni was exploring
<iKernel> gd it, how the hell did i mange to loose urt install disk 1 without even leaving my seat
<Dr_Willis> pilmark:  cow:~/.wine/drive_c/windows$ wine explorer.exe
<Dr_Willis> pilmark:  but the propereits feature seems broken
<lindar> Can anybody just spare a few minutes to hand-hold me through this stuff? I really don't know all that much about computers, but I wanted to install Linux to play around and learn about stuff like that, but I'm pretty much ready to give up and stick with Windows because this isn't working.
<tdn> I keep getting errors like this: "accept: Too many open files!". I think this ia because my ulimit on max open file handles is set too low. How do I increase this? ulimit -n says 1024. I would like  to increase this.
<david_> anyone have recommendations on a music managing app?
<david_> lindar, what do you need to know
<Dr_Willis> pilmark:  use the 'explorer,exe' select the file 'alt-enter'  it shows the version in a window at the bottom
<digitalfiz> david_, im pretty fond of songbird
<Milos_SD> hi
<lindar> david_ I need to know how to install Ubuntu on my Asus 1005HA. So far it's broken/crashed/not worked every time I've tried it.
<david_> digitalfiz, will it sync up to ipod as well?
<Milos_SD> I'm trying to get wireless work in IBM T42p, but it can't find any network... does anyone know how to get it work
<david_> lindar, do you have a live cd?
<pilmark> Dr_Willis, Thank you
<lindar> No, a 2GB USB flash drive.
<david_> lindar, will your computer not boot off of usb?
<Dr_Willis> pilmark:  odd it dosent add an icon to that explorer.exe in the wine menus
<lindar> It will and does.
<new_to_linux> Hello, i do i increase the system volume? ... everything i hear sounds like whisper when it should be like loudspeaker
<david_> ok?
<digitalfiz> david_, it has ipod tools yes but im not sure how well they work
<new_to_linux> please help
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  so did you get your game working? or is it still installing.. or did you just give up> :)
<napster> I've installed kdm, but how to switch back to gdm....?
<khensthoth> new_to_linux: Have to tried increasing the volume in System > Preference > Sound?
<dethaddr> so hey, i tottally got a hang of this twonky mediaserver. its really cool.
<david_> digitalfiz, ok, not that i really need them was just wondering
<Dr_Willis> napster:  at one time you would do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and it would ask..
<Dr_Willis> napster:  not sure if that still works
<Dr_Willis> !info twonky
<napster> Dr_Willis: Let me see...
<ubottu> Package twonky does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> napster:  with the changes to upstart some things have changed.
<lindar> I don't have a problem booting into the install thing. Pretty much everything stops working after I select "Install Ubuntu".
<oCean_> lindar: you downloaded the netbook remix?
<new_to_linux> khensthoth: *thanks8
<david_> lindar, o I see...hmmmmm
<new_to_linux> khensthoth: it worked :D
<david_> lindar, like hangs up and stops working?
<dethaddr> you can stream media from your comp over your network
<napster> Dr_Willis: N no. I'm using mint 7. You are talking about Karmic..?
<khensthoth> new_to_linux: No worries.
<lindar> The netbook remix gives me some error right after I select "Install Ubuntu" which states something about a loop and a cow, then if I hit return, it just gives me a cursor.
<new_to_linux> khensthoth: any idea how i could make use of all 5 speakers instead of 2?
<Dr_Willis> napster:  9.10 is slowly changeing everything to upstart. I imagine Mint will follow.
<lindar> The desktop version will load through everything, flash yellow (it looks like a fancy desktop wallpaper), then go to a black screen with an hourglass mouse-thingy.
<khensthoth> new_to_linux: Again, it's in the Sound Preference, under Hardware tab
<david_> lindar, did you buy the usb or download and build?
<lindar> After that it just sits there on the black screen.
<lindar> I don't understand your question, david_.
<napster> Dr_Willis: Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> napster:  Mint has its own support channel also :)
<david_> lindar, did you make the usb?
<david_> lindar, with like penlinux?
<[psyk]> how could I go about PROPERLY wiping my HDD, without like a nuker
<[psyk]> I just need to get rid of truecrypt without the rescue CD
<lindar> No, it's an "Attache" 2gb flash drive that I bought from Staples.
<new_to_linux> khensthoth: none of the options make 5.1 speaker system work, but 2 speakers is not bad. will do
<newbie> FloodBot3: 2pac Gangsters paradise
<david_> lindar, ok
<lindar> new_to_linux: Does your soundcard support 5.1 channel sound? Do the drivers?
<[psyk]> Ok, here's my problem: I installed truecrypt, then attempted to remove it with the rescue CD because it got screwed up. I paused the process, and lost the CD. Now my main partition is corrupt, and I need to wipe my HDD. How can I go about doing that>
<david_> lindar, did you verify checksum after download?
<new_to_linux> lindar: In windows, it works perfectly, so i think it does
 * lindar is an audio engineer, so magically knows something about sound stuff. =D
<lindar> It may be that the drivers under Linux don't support the 5.1 stuffs.
<lindar> david_ I don't know what that means.
<david_> psyk,  gparted or parted majik should work for you
<new_to_linux> lindar: anyway i could test if it supports?
<david_> lindar, on the download page, right under the file will be a long checksum
<lindar> new_to_linux: I have no idea as I've used linux all of twenty minutes in my entire life. =D
<khensthoth> lindar: Verifying checksum is a way of checking if what you have downloaded is "correct" so to say.
<lindar> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download <------ Here? What is a checksum?
<new_to_linux> lindar: oh, we are almost on the same boat
<david_> lindar, that is a way of verifying what you downloaded
<lindar> Okay.
<lindar> What am I looking for?
<evident> hi everybody! I am planning to install a dualboot system on my girlfirends laptop with win7 and ubuntu. I have win7 already installed and now am planning on how to resize the partitions. I plan to have a partition with the win7 os on it, a 20GB partition for ubuntu root and the rest as data partition for both systems. But how do I format these? Is it best to have an ext2 or ntfs formatted system? What would I need for the ubuntu 
<david_> lindar, my suggestion to you is not to start with 9.10
<david_> 9.04 is last stable release
<oCean_> lindar: there is only few postings in the forums about failure to mount /dev/loop /cow: like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8334918 (w/out solution sadly)
<david_> lindar, 9.10 had quirks that my laptop didn't like and I had to take it off
<new_to_linux> thanks everyone
<Rodensky> david_ - same here
<lindar> Really? I've spent all day trying to do this. I wasted six hours just waiting for both of those files to finish downloading, plus the rest of the day trying to make these installers work. There's no way to just make it work with one of the two files I already downloaded?
<david_> Rodensky, no touchpad ;o(
<david_> lindar, please don't get frustrated
<lindar> So what am I supposed to download, then?
<oCean_> lindar: info about checksums is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<aaaaaa> hi
<david_> lindar, ubuntu jaunty 9.04
<Rodensky> david_ - no video, no touchpad, no many other things....
<aaaaaa> on karmic, there is some issue with DNS due to which I am getting 1.0.0.0 via firefox/chrome et
<Rodensky> I chnged back to 9.04
<david_> lindar, distrowatch.com is an excellent source of whats out there
<aaaaaa> host <address> does work fine sometimes
<aaaaaa> while sometmes it says "malformed packet"
<david_> Rodensky, yeah and mint 8 is crazy right now for me too
<khensthoth> aaaaaa: Would adding OpenDNS IPs solve that?
<aaaaaa> well I tried quite a few .. could you let me know which to add ?
<lindar> Where do I get the 9.04 version?
<david_> Rodensky, I am not a true geek so I have to kind of stick with something a little more stable
<david_> lindar, hold on a min
<Rodensky> david_ - I never tried mint... i tried mandriva and got tired after a few minutes.... :]
<abhinavmodi> right now I have nameserver 192.168.1.1 , which is the broadband/adsl router
<abhinavmodi> that works fine for windows
<DennisG> hello all
<DennisG> is ubuntu really hardware independent ?
<khensthoth> david_: lindar: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<david_> lindar, 64 bit or not? your computer
<lindar> Uhhh...
<lindar> I dunno. =D
<david_> lindar,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Rodensky> david_ - non of us here aren't true geeks... we only look like geeks to the real world using windows :P
<david_> Rodensky, windows??? what is that???  LOL
<lindar> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Now I get to wait another three hours.
<TuTUXG> DennisG: nothing is hardware independent...
<lindar> Well, I appreciate you at least setting me on the correct track.
<Milos_SD> How can I get wireless to work in IBM T42p laptop?
<khensthoth> Rodensky: Agreed ;) Although I been so detached from Windows since XP.
<abhinavmodi> khensthoth: opendns server addresses please ?
<david_> lindar, that should get you going, and remember its not an easy path but very enjoyable once you get going
<khensthoth> abhinavmodi: Hold on. Let me check.
<sidewalk> if i have an ubuntu server with RAID on it installed, and I would like to "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", how would that conflict with my RAID?
<oCean_> lindar: i'm not sure if the 9.04 *will* work. Since the netbook remix is suited for all eeepc's. See for example eeeuser forum: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=78508
<lindar> Isn't there a Netbook version for 9.04?
<khensthoth> abhinavmodi: 208.67.222.222 and/or 208.67.220.220
<lindar> The one for 9.1 that was netbook downloaded a lot faster, so maybe the 9.04 netbook one will also download faster?
<david_> lindar, have a netbook
<forro> look for moblin
<abhinavmodi> khensthoth: thanks ! let me check if those work. Are there any packages which need to be installed, to help out
<david_> lindar, you have netbook?
<lindar> Yeah, Asus 1005HA.
<abhinavmodi> for ex.. there was one called dnsmasq which I uninstalled
<Rodensky> Windows, for all you geeks here, is a special system designed to support... hmmm... let me think...
<abhinavmodi> to rule it out
<forro> lindar
<TuTUXG> DennisG: if you have the drivers setup right
<forro> i have 1008ha
<lindar> Okay.
<khensthoth> abhinavmodi: Neh, just put those IP into your router under DNS, or alternatively follow this http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/567-internet-connexion-is-very-slow-on-karmic-koala-solution-
<oCean_> lindar: this might be related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/219192
<david_> lindar, yeah you most definitely would want a netbook version I would assume
<Rodensky> well... you can defrag on windows! isn't that enough for you?
<abhinavmodi> following the link is the issue here ;) I have one PC only ;)
<freaky[t]> anyone got Aion to install/run in ubuntu?
<abhinavmodi> will try this and get back
<lindar> Link for the older netbook one?
<david_> Rodensky, you can get expensive software with confusing manuals and product keys too!!!  LOL
<abhinavmodi> khensthoth: that works for now !
<Dr_Willis> david_:  can i get DONGLE based copy protection also?
<abhinavmodi> thanks a ton. one question - when I connect to a vpn (cisco), these need to be changed
<david_> Dr_Willis, probably wouldn't have to look too hard  ;o)
<abhinavmodi> and once the vpn disconnects, the namservers need to change back
<oCean_> lindar: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/, see UNR USB image
<Dr_Willis> david_:  flash back to the old autocad and other programs days.. :)
<abhinavmodi> so how do I work on that cleanly ? should I put them under /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/interfaces ?
<david_> Dr_Willis, OUCH, I don't want too....hehehe
<Claw6> is there any way to minimize opengl fullscreen applications like ut2004 ?
<Claw6> i want to switch to my desktop when playing
<khensthoth> abhinavmodi: I have no experience in that unfortunately.
<Dr_Willis> Claw6:  ut2004 actually worked?  :) someone in here earlier was having issues.. then he got mad and left.
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  did you ever get Ut2004 working?
<abhinavmodi> khensthoth: np .. will figure it out. opendns rocks :)
<Claw6> Dr_Willis, it works for me yes
<Rodensky> david_, now even linux supports that, yet it has no support for defrags like windows does and has no installing interface with at least 5 dialogs like windows does!!
<Claw6> no problem
<Dr_Willis> Claw6:  :)  where were you about 2 hrs ago. heh.
<Rodensky> this is a low tech os... :P
<david_> Dr_Willis, I think I get like 4 or 5 reinstalls with Vista before I have to buy another copy....YAY!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> david_:  wee!  Call that support #  :)
<david_> Rodensky, I know, linux is behind the 8 ball..........LOL
<freaky[t]> i want windows 7 :/
<freaky[t]> but have no money
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  wait for windows9
<Claw6> Dr_Willis, who asked for ut2k4 ? i cant explain how it will work
<paschu> ubuntu crashes suddenly what to do?
<Dr_Willis> Claw6:  i forget the name. its in the logs.. but he got all upset at us and left.   I was think ing it might of been you - under a different nick.
<courpse> Get insurance.
<Dr_Willis> Claw6:  iKernel  was going to try to get it going.. so he may have it working now and is playing and ignoring us. :)
<paschu> ubuntu crashes suddenly what to do???
<khensthoth> paschu: Restart?
<Claw6> :D
<david_> Dr_Willis, yeah, if I wanna move my copy to another computer (don't know why I would ever wanna do something stupid like that) gotta call irans hotline and ask Bob's permission...LOL
<paschu> khensthoth: but i want that ubuntu doesnt crashes anymore
<Claw6> when does it crash paschu
<khensthoth> paschu: Where/when does it crash, and/or what did you do before it craches?
<Claw6> some for information would be great
<Claw6> *more
<david_> freaky[t], windows7???
<paschu> khensthoth: It crashes when i have 4 or more tabs in firefox. Im loadin a torrent an im online in my IM
<freaky[t]> yes
<Claw6> what is windows?
<freaky[t]> it's a very popular OS
<freaky[t]> :P
<Claw6> claw@claw-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install windows7
<david_> freaky[t], where do you get "windows"
<freaky[t]> Claw6, it's not in the repos u have to buy it
<khensthoth> paschu: So how does it "crash"? Does it hang?
<mikobuntu_> sudo apt-get windows off my desktop
<Claw6> wtf? buy an O.S?
<david_> mikobuntu_, LOL!!!!!
<freaky[t]> david_, u can buy it on amazon eg.
<Rodensky> Claw6 - you can pay for what linux users get for free, isn't it great???
<Claw6> Rodensky, sounds greate
<freaky[t]> i cant play aion nor ut3 on linux :(
<Claw6> ut3 is developed under unix
<Claw6> so it will work
<freaky[t]> lol no
<freaky[t]> they still working on a linux version
<freaky[t]> i just checked
<Claw6> k mac version is in dev too
<freaky[t]> yes
<freaky[t]> but they released ut3 a year ago or so
<Claw6> epic became a big fail... ut3 even just sucks
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  it may of been ut2004 that guy was trying to get working.
<bokchoi> why doesn't ubuntu include an ident daemon by default?
<Dr_Willis> bokchoi:  why should it? identd is rarely needed these days
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, yes but i got ut3 :P
<Dr_Willis> services you dont need running = security risks
<TuTUXG> Dr_Willis: say that to ms
<TuTUXG> lol
<leo__> \j
<bokchoi> Dr_Willis: um, isn't it still used on IRC which we are all on right now??
<Dr_Willis> TuTUXG:   MS the same company that can brick your Xbox360 :)
<Dr_Willis> bokchoi:  its not required on most irc server/networks.
<Dr_Willis> bokchoi:  some can use it - if it runs/exists.. but most dont require it.
<bokchoi> not required!?
<bokchoi> what in the world?!?!!!?!?!
<bokchoi> FFFFFFFFFUUUUUU--
<Dr_Willis> bokchoi:  I dont have it and im here....
<bokchoi> word
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.. that was weird....
<Dr_Willis> !identd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd
<Dr_Willis> !ident
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident
<binMonkey> have any of you got java to work on google-chrome, not chromium?
<Dr_Willis> got a url to test binMonkey ?
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: i always use time.gov.
 * ubiquitous1980 says anyone got a URL for creating liveUSBs from the command line?
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: i got java working in chromium, but not in google-chrome.
<Dr_Willis> time.gov works for me under google-chrome
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: are you using the dev channel version?
<Dr_Willis> Not sure.  let me checkthe repo lists
<Dr_Willis>  cat google-chrome.list
<Dr_Willis> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: ahhhhhhhhh.  hold on.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<BluShift1> How do I set up masquerading? I have my netbook connected to my modem wirelessly, and connected to a wired router. That router is then connected to the machine I am trying to forward the connection to. I have enabled masquerading for eth0 in the "Firewall" config. What am I missing?
<BluShift1> ANd yes, this is on Fedora. They aren't feeling very helpful, though :(
<Boohbah> BluShift1: your wired router is running fedora?
<BluShift1> Boohbah: No, the netbook I;m using to forward the connection is using Fedora
<Boohbah> BluShift1: the netbook is connected to the modem? not the router?
<Boohbah> BluShift1: what kind of modem?
<BluShift1> Well, we have ou cable terminate in a modem, and that modem connects to a wireless router.
<Boohbah> BluShift1: why do you need the netbook to masquerade if you already have a NAT router in front of it?
<CrAzE124> how do i copy the /var/cache/apt/archive folder to my flash drive? It says this: Error creating directory: Read-only file system
<CrAzE124> when I try to do it in the gui
<BluShift1> Boohbah: Becuase I have a desktop that does not have a wireless card; so I need to forward the connection to my desktop.
<Boohbah> CrAzE124: you may have to 'sudo cp -a /var/cache/apt/archive /media/usb' as root
<Boohbah> BluShift1: the easiest solution is to get a wireless card for the desktop
<CrAzE124> Boohbah: Thanks let me try that.
<BluShift1> Boohbah: I am fully aware. My understanding is that it's pretty straight forward to do in Linux
<Boohbah> BluShift1: i am not familiar with fedora but you may want to try http://www.shorewall.net/
<CrAzE124> Boohbah: Still same message in terminal.
<Boohbah> CrAzE124: mount |grep -i usb
<nargazz> hello, what is the most used distribution of linux?
<Boohbah> nargazz: ubuntu
<CrAzE124> Boohbah: great looks like it's going. ty.
<Trustisaweakness> was wondering about this  ubuntu one app. In plain english whats it for?
<Boohbah> CrAzE124: the copy works now?
<Boohbah> !packages > Trustisaweakness
<ubottu> Trustisaweakness, please see my private message
<om26er> Trustisaweakness, its a web storage service . with 2gb of free space
<nargazz> and what is the most used distribution for linux freaks?
<LjL> !ot | nargazz
<ubottu> nargazz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<souffledev> !automount
<CrAzE124> Boohbah: How would I know if it copied it to the flash? Because my flash's name in the "media" folder is "disk", not "usb"
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<souffledev> !gnome-volume-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<souffledev> where's the automount wiki
<Neckor> xD
<souffledev> i don't want to keep editing /etc/fstab everytime
<souffledev> where's the automount wiki????
<souffledev> this place used to be sane
<sifo> hello all
<miromanyth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<miromanyth> souffledev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<sifo> why my vlc crash in kde 4 when palying video?
<kom08> god_son
<souffledev> miromanyth, thanks dude. i don't think i remember installing autofs in hardy
<souffledev> :/
<souffledev> !tell sifo about crash
<ubottu> sifo, please see my private message
<sifo> vlc just gone when i try to play avi video
<souffledev> sifo, vlc wiki should have some info
<souffledev> !tell sifo about vlc
<ubottu> sifo, please see my private message
<sifo> ok thanks :D
<souffledev> !tell souffledev about udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<souffledev> huh?
<souffledev> is this still ubuntu?
<ubuntuser> any suggestions on studdering sound in firefox
<miromanyth> ubuntuser: Fairly common issue with people. Try searching the forums ubuntuforums.org or google you
<miromanyth> ubuntuser will find help.
<ubuntuser> thanks
<miromanyth> :)
<xie041> night
<miromanyth> have a good un
<xie041> ^_^
<Asi> Ashin
<Asi> #help
<Galvatron> Hi
<miromanyth> Galvatron: What's happenin
<oguncak> hi everybody. can anynone help me installing my digital dvb-s tv card on ubuntu?
<Galvatron> Suddenly program started to reject my correct root password
<serrye> hola
<serrye> algien entiende de xubuntu
<Galvatron> I can authenticate in terminal and Synaptic but not in KpackageKit or Ubuntu Tweak
<Galvatron> English please
<binMonkey> has dr willis left?
<serrye> alguien entiende algo de xubuntu????????????
<khensthoth> binMonkey: Yes.
<Charmander> this is lastco?
<arand> !es | serrye
<ubottu> serrye: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<binMonkey> khensthoth: do you know when he's normally on?  i wanted to thank him for helping me.
<khensthoth> binMonkey: Neh, I am not here often enough to know.
<dzfsfd> hi
<khensthoth> binMonkey: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=31248 might be him though.
<small_crab> Aha
<dzfsfd> do you know mybrute?
<dzfsfd> i don't understand that thing here http://dio-cane-infame.mybrute.com/
<LjL> !ot | dzfsfd
<ubottu> dzfsfd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<binMonkey> khensthoth: thanks.
<monga> when will the next release beta be out for ubuntu?
<TLF> hello
<TLF> I've installed ubuntustudio package and the look & feel of my desktop changed, how can I recover ubuntu's default look ?
<PFA> empathy acts weird when i try to change my status. if i click "hidden" it changes to "busy" instead, and i have to click it twice to get it to change to "hidden". if i choose "hidden" from the indicator applet then it goes to busy and never changes to hidden. can anyone help?
<miromanyth> TLF: Go to System->Preferences->Appearance
<TLF> miromanyth: and what theme shall I choose?
<miromanyth> TLF: Well you have many choices. I think Human is the Ubuntu default.
<PFA> also it keeps changing me back to "busy" for no good reason
<c3l> TLF, ye, change the theme to human or w/e is default
<monga> where can i get the beta release of the next ubuntu?
<khensthoth> monga: It isn't out yet
<c3l> PFA, empathy is kind of crap
<Warp4> when it becomes available, from their website
<PFA> c3l, i have noticed
<monga> khensthoth do u know when it will be out?
<PFA> c3l, but i like the way it integrates and idk if pidgin does that...?
<c3l> PFA, if you are an old msn user, you will feel at home with emesene
<khensthoth> monga: Probably around March next year
<livingdaylight_> can you tell me where the background /wallpapers are kept?
<PFA> c3l, i hate the official MSN client. i like the pidgin/empathy style of interface much better. and i use AIM as well.
<c3l> PFA, oh you want the integration. hm well there should be some package to allow pidgin to interact with gnome like empathy does
<PFA> does anyone know what it is, though? >>
<c3l> PFA, if you still want empathy you can change the way it changes your status automatically
<PFA> c3l, how?
<livingdaylight_> please tell me
<PFA> to be honest i'd rather use pidgin with integration if it exists. empathy seems, although pleasantly simple, very experimental and buggy.
<c3l> PFA, no idea, i've removed it =)
<PFA> darn
<c3l> get pidgin then, is the integration really nessesary=
<PFA> not *necessary*, but i like it >>
<livingdaylight_> please
<user7_> na
<Hans_Henrik> i have way worse flash-performace on Ubuntu than XP (i can have many youtube-videos on at once without the slightest lag in XP, in ubuntu i cant even have 3 windows open, many flash-games lag in ubuntu, not in XP) :( what should i do?
<harish> add entry manually of sabayon 5 in karmic??
<GNUtoo> hi, is it easy to remaster a livecd to include ssh or netcat or something like this....it's for a laptop with nvidia card and broken screen
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: /usr/share/backgrounds
<c3l> Hans_Henrik, my flashvideos are also slower than in xp.. idk why
<livingdaylight_> khensthoth, dank schoen
<GNUtoo> Hans_Henrik, did you try if gnash was faster?
<LjL> !customlivecd | GNUtoo
<ubottu> GNUtoo: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<GNUtoo> LjL, thanks
<Hans_Henrik> GNUtoo: nope, how can i switch?
<blip-> hi,  i'm installing 64-bit 9.10 alongside windows.  Windows is already using 3 ntfs partitions.... so all my linux partitions will have to be logical.... is that ok ?    thanks
<GNUtoo> Hans_Henrik, install gnash and use that command: update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<c3l> blip-, yes, linux can run from a logical partition
<GNUtoo> Hans_Henrik, to swtch between both
<c3l> blip-, if ubuntu is evil i dont know
<blip-> c3l, I know it can, I meant to ask if there's any downside ?
<blip-> and as a side question, would you recommend going with ext4 just yet ?   I'm going for stability here
<alkisg> I ssh'ed to my server, tried to copy a big file to another server via nfs, and then my ssh connection broke. Now when I log on I can see the copy process but I can't kill it, not even with kill -9. I can't even reboot the server remotely. Any ideas?
<GNUtoo> Hans_Henrik, gnash is less compatible with ultra-recent flash such as flash10 tough
<orochi> is there a way to turn the system beep back on in 9.10?
<_Trullo> hmm.. had an nvidia upgrade today, now my nvidiadrivers are fucked up.. something with kernel, how do I fix this?
<_Trullo> just uninstall and install again?
<harish> help??
<c3l> blip-, afaik there is no downside, and go for ext3 if you want stability, unless you are handling files above like 20gig alot
<erUSUL> _Trullo: how did you installed your graphic drivers ?
<blip-> c3l, ok thanks
<jason> I can connect to my 3g mobile usb in gnome with ease but have never been able to do this in KDE im using ubuntu 9.04 anyone know how? thx
<khensthoth> orochi: If i am not mistaken, put a # in front of the line "blacklist pcspkr" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<moDumass> um, im trying to dload a torrent to one of my hdds but the torrent has stopped saying no space on device, but i have like 50gigs free on that hdd
<_Trullo> erUSUL, just sudo apt-get update
<LjL> _Trullo: "sudo apt-get update" doesn't install anything.
<benc1> I'm running a script that needs the HOME to be defined
<orochi> hmmm commented that out and still no beep
<benc1> what do I do if I need to run the script as a user with no home?
<orochi> do i need to restart?
<moDumass> last upgrade/update of ubuntu releases created a 12gig mount -now im 12 gigs short on my machine, how do i assimilate those 12 gigs back into my machine
<erUSUL> _Trullo: that's the kernel update. But how you installed the nvidia drivers ? System>Admin>Hard Driveres? envyng ? the *.run from nvidia ?
<_Trullo> system/admin
<_Trullo> I guess I have to reinstall the drivers now
<LjL> benc1: perhaps it's worth also asking in #bash
<gdk> i downloaded wine and i installed fl studio, but sound isn't wokring
<orochi> i have no system beep ubuntu 9.10 and i would like one
<mun> hi
<orochi> what is the loudest setting for it on xset?
<mun> after installing firefox 3.5, how come it's not listed under Preferred Applications?
<khensthoth> orochi: How about trying this http://friendlytechninja.vndv.com/2009/10/16/howto-fix-alert-system-beep-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<benc1> LjL: I'll try. thanks
<tobiasq> hi, does anyone know how to make the gnome desktop always need a double rather than single click?
<livingdaylight_> i added wallpager.jpg to /usr/share/backgrounds but when i go to Appearance > background i do not see it ?
<orochi> unmuted everything on alsamixer, no system beep.
<zhxk`> my throat becomes itch
<orochi> it was working fine until i did a clean install of 9.10
<LjL> !ot | zhxk`
<ubottu> zhxk`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<orochi> i had 8.04 before
<orochi> and i don't think pc beep was even in alsamixer
<zhxk`> i cant upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<BlouBlou> zhxk`: what problem have you got?
<Infin1ty> orochi, i think it's simply disabled by default in the kernel
<orochi> is there a way to change that?
<BlouBlou> zhxk`: does ubuntu gives you any error? it crashes...?
<orochi> compile a new kernel?
<orochi> err.  is there a way to change that without compiling a new kernel that is.
<meatbun> is there a nice gui syslog for ubuntu?
<orochi> or updating
<Infin1ty> orochi, hmm it's weird, because if i look now at the kernel config, it's there, i do know that ever since the kernel upgrade it's gone
<meatbun> i am going to install ubuntu as a virtual machine, should i get the 32bit or 64 bit version of buntu?
<BlouBlou> meatbun: it's the same
<kostkon> orochi, the module is blacklisted
<zhxk`> BlouBlou:it give one a link
<kostkon> orochi, and system sounds now play using libcanbera through pulse
<meatbun> BlouBlou, i have a 64bit cpu as host
<BlouBlou> meatbun: in this case install ubuntu 64bits version
<kostkon> orochi, the pcskr module i think it's called like that
<orochi> hmm ok.  i commented it out of blacklist.conf .  should it be working?
<orochi> it's not
<freinhard> hi! has anyone done a custom aspell word list that consists of more than plain words? the automatic generated .aspell.*.pws file consists of just words and has no information how these words can be modified
<kostkon> orochi, did you reboot or did you load it, modprobe pcskr
<khensthoth> orochi: http://andrewgee.org/blog/2009/11/14/pc-speaker-karmic/
<meatbun> BlouBlou, yeah.. this is my first 64 bit cpu machine... i just bought 1 month ago
<livingdaylight_> please help me
<BlouBlou> meatbun: install 64bits version, it will works fine :)
<livingdaylight_> i added wallpager.jpg to /usr/share/backgrounds but when i go to Appearance > background i do not see it ?
<meatbun> BlouBlou, ok
<blackshell> !ubuntuone |uottu
<ubottu> uottu: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<blackshell> !ubuntuone |ubottu
<ubottu> blackshell: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<BlouBlou> BlackBinary: the last | ubottu was innecesary
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: If you want to add any wallpaper, just drag the photo into the GUI to switch wallpaper.
<blackshell> BlouBlou i'm new to linux
<BlouBlou> !bot > blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell, please see my private message
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_:I mean the Appearance Preference under Background. Drag the photo in there.
<livingdaylight_> khensthoth, but i want to build up my backgrounds folder
<benc1> is it possible to create a user with no home dir?
<livingdaylight_> otherwise you replace one with another
<cew_basket> woiiiiiiiiiii
<orochi> got it working!! thanks so much!
<egle> hello, how to make firefox use system fonts
<BlouBlou> benc1: user info is in home directory, so no, it's not possible
<BlouBlou> benc1: however you can create his home directory in different hdd/partition
<benc1> BlouBlou: I thought that the user running a web server for example doesn't have a home dir. I must be wrong. thanks
<BlouBlou> benc1: np
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: Drag the photo you added into /usr/share/backgrounds into the Appearance Preference under Background. Does that work?
<livingdaylight_> khensthoth, why do the added walpapers in /usr/share/backgrounds not show up in the Appearances gui?
<Shibby|Sad|> Hello!  My ubuntu keeps freezing (its a poor pc)  I was wondering, what log file would best give me information to hunting down the problem
<udin> ubuntu 9.10
<udin> bad than ever
<besnard> salut
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: I think that's just the way it's set up. It doesn't scan that particular folder for new wallpaper.
<livingdaylight_> khensthoth, so dropping/adding .jpg's to /usr/share/backgrounds doesn't do anything?
<Jamiell> hi guys I just updated to ubuntu 9.10 but my software center is not working
<livingdaylight_> Jamiell, you mean upgraded?
<Warp4> Jamiell could you be more specific?  such as error nessages, etc?
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: It just adds to that directory, but information regarding the background is stored in an xml file in .gnome2 in your home directory.
<livingdaylight_> khamael, so, i need to go to .gnome2 and drag it into appearance>background?
<_Trullo> http://pastebin.com/m483cf488 I'm getting that error..
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: Nope, just drag whatever pictures you want to add to the collection to Appearance > Background. The xml file is automatically updated when you do that.
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: Hold on if you want Ubuntu to automatically scan a folder for wallpaper. I am searching on the forum.
<livingdaylight_> khensthoth, i wonder whether i can drag 'em from usr/share/backgrounds or whether i'll encounter permmission issues that way. Because as you know if i drag the wallpaper.jpg from Desktop to Appearance>Backround gui it will add it but the moment i delete the original from Desktop it will disappear in the Appearnce
<riegersn> why has this intel graphics issue with jaunty and karmic gone on so long? is there any solution currently? can i use karmic but roll back to a driver from pre jaunty? this is a production laptop and of no use to me.
<wknight8111> I'm having some pretty serious stability issues in Karmic, and I'm not sure how to go about diagnosing or even reporting the problems
<jrib> riegersn: the answer to your first question is probably best found in the bug report
<Jamiell> Sorry. I get no error messages but it does not start when I click on it
<livingdaylight_> khensthoth, ok, i'm dragging the wallpaper.jpg's from usr/share/backgrounds as you suggest into the Appearnces gui and it works
<wknight8111> apport for instance wants a package name, and I'm not sure what package "my system freezes" is under
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: Yup, I just tried it and it works as well.
<dupondje> When I do shift + number I get the correct number (azerty keyboard). But when I press shift lock and then type the numbers, I get other chars ... any idea how to solve that ?
<livingdaylight_> khensthoth, yup that works, so i'm satisfied with that. although ideally, and logically, adding wallpager.jpg's into the usr/share/background folder should show up in Appearnces automatically after a rescan
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: I knot what you mean.
<Jamiell> This what I get when i try to run it in the terminal. When I click on it, it begins but exits without any message.
<Jamiell> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Jamiell>   File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 80, in <module>
<Jamiell>     app = SoftwareCenterApp(datadir, xapian_base_path)
<Jamiell>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/app.py", line 140, in __init__
<Jamiell>     self.icons, datadir)
<FloodBot4> Jamiell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Symmetria> anyone here got any hints on how I can diagnose why the hell my raid0 software array is writing soooooo slowly
<livingdaylight_> khensthoth, thx for the help
<Symmetria> its maxing out at like 150 - 180 mbit/second
<kuttans> hello everybody anyone have idea about the missing x11 folder in my /etc folder
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: I would suggest you create a .wallpaper directory in your home folder and use that to build up your wallpaper though. I am not sure but when Ubuntu updates it *might* delete those that you have added. As /usr/share/background is in the root directory, and you aren't really supposed to mess with it.
<kuttans> im not having the folder in /etc and i want to configure my X to use compiz
<Micheil> is there a maximum amount of swap space one can assign when installing karmic?
<livingdaylight_> khensthoth, even if i've sudo cp 'd them?
<handjob> Hi. Is there anybody who uses "alpine" email client?
<erUSUL> Micheil: no
<khensthoth> livingdaylight_: I really have no idea if Ubuntu will delete it. Most likely it wouldn't.
<livingdaylight_> but, ok, i'll create a .wallpaper folder... but i thought usr/share/backgrounds was the designated folder for backgrounds rather than createing another one
<seberg> if I did apt-get source on a package and modify the code a bit, is some simple way I can build a package from that to install it instead of the normal one?
<Micheil> livingdaylight_: more then likely, the other alternative could be storing them in say, /opt/wallpapers/ and then symlinking that into /usr/share/background/
<livingdaylight_> khensthoth, don't see why. just as i've added fonts to /usr/share/fonts
<Micheil> erUSUL: okay.. is there a maximum that ubuntu will use?
<livingdaylight_> should we not be adding to already existing folders that are designated to backgrounds and fonts etc? in root or creating separate ones?
<wknight8111> anybody able to at least point me in the right direction to help get my problems solved/reported?
<erUSUL> Micheil: well in theory no; but you will tired of waiting for linux to recover from a swap storm
<Micheil> livingdaylight_: well, really you could put the wallpapers in /usr/share/backgrounds, just like fonts, although, if you ever need to reinstall, you need to remember where those files are, and make sure you don't forghet them
<fx3> whats your question wknight8111 ?
<Micheil> erUSUL: swap storm?
<wknight8111> fx3: major stability problems in karmic. Freezing, hanging, won't boot sometimes, etc
<livingdaylight_> Micheil, that's a good point
<wknight8111> fx3: Not able to really even report it because I don't know what package it's associated with, and everybody wants to know package
<fx3> wknight8111, any messages ? if you get the system to boot, run dmesg
<wknight8111> fx3: yes, lots of stuff appears there
<fx3> wknight8111, boot in single user mode, check the logs of package installation, dpkg i think, and see whats wrong
<Jamiell> Hi After I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 I decided to try the new software center but whenever I click on it, the mouse egins to show loading then it exits before the program sta. If I try to use the terminal, I get this:
<Jamiell> jamiell@jamiell-laptop:~$ software-center
<Jamiell> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Jamiell>   File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 80, in <module>
<Jamiell>     app = SoftwareCenterApp(datadir, xapian_base_path)
<FloodBot4> Jamiell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jamiell>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/app.py", line 140, in __init__
<AceKing> Can someone tell me what lines to comment out in my sources list? I put the error and the sources list in paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/324381/
<Micheil> erUSUL: I currently have 3.8GiB as swap on hardy (8.10?) and that's fine on a slow disk, but I'm thinking of getting a faster disk, and installing karmic on that, if I went with a faster disk, and assigned say 10GiB of swap, would that have any impact on performance?
<fx3> wknight8111, you might find that it might be a hardware issue
<wknight8111> fx3: okay, how do I get the dpkg logs?
<erUSUL> Micheil: hd are way slower then ram if linux starts using to much swap it enters a pathological state and can take a lot of time to recover
<kuttans> hello everybody, can anyone throw some light on where the x11 folder gone from my /etc
<xpo0f> hi people
<erUSUL> Micheil: do not think so. if you use swap you kill you performance
<kuttans> when googled i came across missing /etc/x11/xorg.conf but no one reported x11 folder as missing
<fx3> wknight8111, everything is in /var/log/
<Jamiell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/324382/
<Jamiell> Is this how I am suppose to do this
<Micheil> erUSUL: okay.. this is slightly confusing, but any how.. what's the recommended amount of swap? I always assumed more meant better performance.
<Jamiell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/324382/  This is my problem
<kuttans> The problem is : even after dropping all the compiz packages i was missing my window titles,
<erUSUL> Micheil: not at all. if you plan to hibernate to disk you need RAM == swap if you plannot to with $ GiB of memory 1 GiB o swap or so is fine
<LjL> Jamiell: remove the line that says « deb http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic main universe »
<LjL> Jamiell: it's line 66 in your paste. it's wrong.
<Micheil> erUSUL: okay.. 2GiB of memory + 5 GiB of swap on a 10,000rpm disk should be pretty fast, right?
<fx3> Micheil, you dont need 5GB of swap, it will never get used.
<AceKing> LjL, was that meant for me?
<LjL> AceKing: oh, yes it was
<Micheil> fx3: hmm?
<AceKing> LjL, thank you! and that will take care of both the error lines?
<erUSUL> Micheil: swap space does not impact performance in any way (only negatively when your systems has to use and the performance hit is quite noticiable)
<kuttans> seems no body is having the problem like i have
<LjL> AceKing: yes, it should
<AceKing> LjL, Thanks for your help!
<Jamiell> LjL: I don't see that line. How do I run the software center from the terminal?
<kuttans> if anyone there who is having problem like this pls get in touch
<Micheil> oh, so I'm better off getting more memory, rather then adding more swap space?
<wknight8111> kern.log contains several entries for "BUG: scheduling while atomic: Xorg/1409/0x10000001"
<LjL> Jamiell: i was actually responding to AceKing, and mixed you up. i don't know what your problem might be due to...
<Jamiell> LjL: Thanks for the answering though
<lh> 这里有中文么？？
<wknight8111> and lots of "Corrupted low memory..." entries
<lh> 这里有中文么？？
<issyl0> It works, but several problems on boot.. one, it loads the xubuntu logo when it's booting up, two, it says kubuntu on login screen and three it says xubuntu on the extra bit of loading it does after that
<issyl0> Karmic, that is
<issyl0> But it still says in the 'about ubuntu' bit that it is Ubuntu 9.10
<kostkon> !cn | lh
<ubottu> lh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fx3> does anyone know how a unix daemon should behave when started with an init.d script? mine needs to generate D-H exchange, so it takes some time. Should i block the terminal and let it compute silently (then it will slow down the boot) or should i daemonize it straight away and fail silently later?
<BA^> i just installed karmic on my laptop and my hdd light stays on almost constantly. anything i can do? how can i see cpu and ram stats?
<epinky> BA^: top
<Enissay> how to install Paltalk in Ubuntu 9.10? (any tuto please)
<Pax-Man> Hi, I'm trying to install a SmartBoard software on my x86_64 but it only support x86. I've found out that this shouldn't give the problem if I use "dpkg -i --force-architecture" command. But I can't use this command because its not a .deb file instead it's called .package. What can I do?
<Daremonai> hello... I just bought a 2 TB HD, and I am just wondering how i should format it, and to what format? ext3 or ext4?
<oCean_> Jamiell: cause of your problem might be in LANG setting
<oCean_> Jamiell: your paste says: "ValueError: unknown locale: en_AG"
<CShadowRun> Daremonai: i vote ext4
<CShadowRun> My entire system runs ext4, 1TB + 2x500GB + 2x 250GB
<gord> Daremonai: you can partition it however you want, but ext3 and ext4 are both nice and standard, ext4 has some extra fun bits that are a little quicker
<Daremonai> well i have 6 HDs other than that one.. they're all in ext3 format
<Daremonai> don't feel like formatting the others to ext4... so i was wondering if i should put that as ext3 or 4...
<BA^> wow... 83% cpu and only 7532k mem free :( anything to improve that? go with different distro?
<epinky> Daremonai: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#What_are_the_key_differences_between_ext3_and_ext4.3F
<gord> Daremonai: you don't have to format the others to ext4, you can leave them as ext3
<kindlychung> I have a file list in a txt file, and I want to mv all the files listed on the txt file, what should i do?
<Daremonai> gord, yeah.. i didn't move them to ext4 nor am i planning to do so... guess i'll make that one ext4.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<|_\> How can I start an application minimized under gnome?
<Daremonai> is ext4 stable now that it comes with 9.10?
<CShadowRun> Daremonai yes ext4 is stable
<Daremonai> i was gonna put one of my disks before that one to ext4 but it was facing issues
<epinky> BA^: your machine meet minimun requirements?, you can also try Lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Daremonai> alright..
<Daremonai> is there a tutorial to do it with gparted or should i just do it from the cmd line?
<wiehan> hi, I am using ubuntu 9.10, I have seperate hard drive on which I made a 20gb partition and installed the new opensuse 11.2 - it messed up my grub (I know what I did wrong, and will learn from my mistake), but I need to know how to restore grub to get my ubuntu install to boot again
<Jamiell> Anyone know where I can find any good programming tutorials whether is be c,c++,java or anything of the sort?
<BA^> epinky: not sure what min requirements are... how do i see my cpu and ram amounts?
<|_\> Is the ntfs driver bundled with Ubuntu 8.04 sufficiently stable and reliable to do operations on critical data?
<CShadowRun> Daremonai: whatever you prefer
<CShadowRun> |_\ it should be, but you should have backups of data like that in any case
<CShadowRun> Even windows messes up sometimes
<BA^> epinky, well... top shows me memory... wow only 256 :(
<PFA> i just gotta say, i stopped using ubuntu with Elky because it was just too bloated, and now i'm back with Karmic and i'm very impressed
<Daremonai> btw.. I have a PCI to SATA controller, does anyone know if this is good or bad?
<BA^> that could be a problem
<|_\> CShadowRun: thanks
<wiehan> How do I fix grub if I can't even get into ubuntu?
<PFA> maybe 2015 will be the year of the linux desktop :P
<CShadowRun> wiehan livecd
<wiehan> CShadowRun: ok, then what do I type/do?
<oCean_> PFA: Elky? Edgy?
<CShadowRun> wiehan what did you do, install windows over the top of grub?
<PFA> oCean_, haha, yes, sorry. elky is an op around here... i got confused
<handjob> Hi. Is there anybody who uses "alpine" email client?
<epinky> BA^: http://www.revolutionsf.com/bb/weblogs/upload/16/1477280454ae5d5d9ec804.png
<wiehan> CShadowRun: I installed openSuse 11.2 on a partition on a separate harddrive
<ganymede> hi, i have 10 ubuntu machines that are part of a compute cluster and i'd like a way to monitor them. i see there are monitoring packaging like cacti, but cacti seemed too heavyweight for me. i don't need graphs of CPU usage over time, but i would like to be able to check cpu usage and free memory on all of this at this instant to find out which node has free cores for a new process. does anyone have a recommendation?
<CShadowRun> wiehan: i'm not really sure tbh, maybe this guide will help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<CShadowRun> ganymede: python + /proc?
<Jamiell> does anyone know of any good c,c++, java or programming tutroials
<BA^> epinky: thanks. i'm pretty sure it's a 1ghz but looks like i'm lacking in the mem dept
<Sj4lut> I forgot to create bootboster partition. Now... My first partition is used for a swap... Is it possible to "unmount" swap partition and edit it?
<ganymede> CShadowRun, as in, just write one up a script really quickly?
<joe_Loftus> Hi...is any one else having issues drawing with either a mouse or a graphics tablet in 9.10?  The same hardware worked fine in 9.04.
<CShadowRun> ganymede: yea, isn't that hard to pull up CPU stats from /proc
<Sj4lut> I forgot to create bootboster partition. Now... My first partition is used for a swap... Is it possible to "unmount" swap partition and edit it? While I'm in ubuntu?
<|_\> Nobody knows how to start an application minimized? I wish to have the console minimized every time I log on.
<CShadowRun> ganymede: i can chuck you some example code if you like i've done it in python
<ganymede> CShadowRun, sorry, i forgot to mention that i guess i'd like a web interface so my users can know which node has free cores
<CShadowRun> ganymede: ah
<CShadowRun> ganymede: python+django+/proc? ;)
<CShadowRun> (Yes, i'm terrible)
<ganymede> CShadowRun, i was actually thinking about putting something together with daemons in perl that are webservers that just serve the output of ps aux and free -m and then a webserver reads throse from each node and prints it out
<epinky> Sj4lut: you'll have to edit /etc/fstab
<blip-> hi, I just installed ubuntu 9.10 64bit.... when I booted my desktop... there is a little green box in the corner of the screen that says "Unsupported Hardware"... it has the AMD logo.... the funny thing is I have an Intel CPU not AMD.     on the other hard the restricted fglrx drivers for my ATI 5870 don't get enabled even when I "Activate" it...
<BA^> if i have compiz installed can that slow things down?
<ganymede> CShadowRun, but it'd be nice if they could use a well-documented system for after i leave this job and they get a new admin
<Sj4lut> epinky: can you guide me please?
<oCean_> ganymede: maybe you'd like "sar" (from sysstat packagE)
<leagris> Jamiell: I'd like to find good c,c++, java tutorial especially dedicated to the linux environment as well. Don't know where.
<CShadowRun> ganymede: yea, well i don't know of anything like that, good luck finding it though :)
<epinky> Sj4lut: do you feel confortable with command line?
<Davidov> hi to all
<Sj4lut> epinky: yes
<Sj4lut> epinky: I think so
<Jamiell> leagris: Yea same here
<Sj4lut> epinky: why do you ask?
<Davidov> I have a simply question: how to run a check disk in ubuntu ? is in there a command ?
<LjL> !fsck | Davidov
<ubottu> Davidov: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<epinky> Sj4lut: you've already modified with fdisk?
<scunizi> blip-: then it looks like it's your video card it's complaining about.  ATI is a b***h to get working sometimes..
<Sj4lut> epinky: no I just installed ubuntu
<Davidov> ok tnx
<ganymede> oCean_, thanks, i'll look into it a little bit to see if i can get it to monitor all the nodes from one place
<Sj4lut> epinky: or would it be faster if I reinstall it :D after 5mins :D
<acovrig> how-to adjust firewall?
<blip-> scunizi, yeah that's why I wanted a nvidia... but compared to the GTX295, the 5870 is just so much better designed and cheaper.
<epinky> Sj4lut: a fresh-install is always better :)
<BA^> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<oCean_> ganymede: hm, in that case you would need access to /proc on all systems...
<scunizi> blip-: but tough to get working.. check the forums at www.ubuntuforums.org and www.google.com/linux .. just reference the card number and "ubuntu" and you should come up with some stuff.
<duddl> irc://irc.Abjects.net/elitemusic
<BA^> other than lubuntu which distro would work good on 1ghz/256ram laptop?
<ganymede> oCean_, maybe i can run sar on each node and get it to print output into a place on the NFS server so they end up in the same place...?
<blip-> scunizi, cool. thanks
<scunizi> BA^: DSL ... damn small linux
<LjL> duddl: please don't spam :(
<aef> hi, any idea how to use the displayport of newer thinkpads (i.e. x301) on ubuntu with an hdmi adapter? Fn + F7 (output display switcher) makes the screen flicker for a moment but doesn't work. for vga it works fine.
<epinky> BA^: Xubuntu , and Ubuntu but with FluxBox
<BA^> epinky: i'm running xfce right now, but i can try fluxbox
<jcapinc> Hey, I am using Kubuntu here, and I cannot get my display configuration to change from 1024x768.  How do I manually configure my display modes? xorg.conf is not there and I am lost!
<oCean_> ganymede: sure, something like that. Or gather info through ssh remote command. I'd say search google, maybe someone has already done that :)
<duddl> sry
<yoshx> xorg.conf is not in /etc/X11/ ?
<Gummi_> BA^,  there are many, I've used normal ubuntu + Awesome, and also Masonix for a 5 year old laptop
<jcapinc> yoshx not in kubuntu it is not!
<epinky> BA^: mmmmmmm, Fluxbox is a little bit heavier than XFCE, I think you'll have to add more RAM
<ganymede> oCean_, i don't feel safe keeping ssh keys for all our servers in one place... =/
<BA^> Gummi_: what's awesome? haven';t heard of it. i'll have to search for masonix
<yoshx> xorg is the same in ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu... i don't uderstand
<lachouffe> hi ! do you know why i cannot access to ~linux ? i'm forwarded to ##overflow
<lachouffe> and i'm a registered user
<LjL> lachouffe: you're not identified.
<BA^> epinky: i'm just trying to set up this laptop to surf so don't need much...
<LjL> lachouffe: further info in #freenode
<Gummi_> BA^, awesome is a tiling window manager, you might not like it. it's 1337 if you know what I mean.
<BA^> Gummi_, yeah... i hear ya
<BlouBlou> lachouffe: you need be registered and identified with NickServ for joining in ##linux, more info in #freenode
<jcapinc> yoshx, its a kde4 thing, xorg is not in /etc/X11  where it should be
<epinky> yoshx: nope, it's not there by default, one has to create one
<jcapinc> its just not there
<brianski1> i upgraded two machines to karmic. one has gray icons one has color. i want color. how do i get it? anyone know?
<aeon-ltd> 1337? hardly, its just another WM without a GUI configurator
<Gummi_> BA^, perhaps you should betatest chromeOS
<jcapinc> epinky, if I create one will X read it?
<BA^> i installed dwm but when i booted into it i couldn't do anything. lol
<lachouffe> BlouBlou, i'm both identified and register !
<Gummi_> aeon-ltd, that's true but it is more difficult to get into than kde and gnome and the like
<epinky> jcapinc: yep, it'll do so
<aeon-ltd> brianski1: grey? you mean gnome defaults?
<BA^> Gummi_, perhaps...
<Bardology> Hola, just started playing with Ubuntu today. I have apache and php installed, but .php files are being downloaded rather than rendering/displaying
<brianski1> aeon-ltd: not sure - i mean the notification for the battery, sound, bluetooth, and wifi are all gray, instead of colored like they were in previous releases
<BA^> afk
<Gummi_> brianski1, have you set up LAMP ?
<epinky> BA^: then try another lighweight distro, not necessarily Ubuntu latest
<BlueEagle> ,--8<-
<BlueEagle> |Ok, I've run into a weird problem. I used to have a raid array spanning two disks. This array is now long gone but the disks are the same. However when I boot I do get entries in /dev/mapper. This have upon till now not been a problem. But today when I installed and formatted swap partitions on that drive I have lost entries for /dev/sdbX and /dev/sdcX. How would I go about getting them back? How
<BlueEagle> |would I best remove the entries in /dev/mapper?
<BlueEagle> `-->8-
<FloodBot4> BlueEagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> brianski1: are you using gnome + metacity?
<Bardology> Where should I be looking for the config for this?
<brianski1> Gummi_: uh, what does that have to do with icon color?
<yoshx> ok i didn't knew
<erUSUL> !lamp | Bardology
<Gummi_> brianski1, I typed wrong nick
<ubottu> Bardology: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Thom-> hello guys, I've a strange problem: my soundcard is bleeping in a very high tone every ~20 seconds. It stops for a few moments when i change the mastervolume to an other value. Does anyone have a clue how to fix that problem?
<brianski1> aeon-ltd: i'm using gnome + compiz
<wknight8111> I filed a report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/486300
<Bardology> Thanks ubottu
<wknight8111> I'm sure I don't have enough information there, will supply anything else that people need to see
<aeon-ltd> brianski1: there should be settings in gnome-appearences-manager to select what icon set to use
<BA^> bak
<brianski1> aeon-ltd: oh you know what i bet i'm using two different themes
<BlueEagle> thom-: Does this sound like an actual audio signal or noise?
<aeon-ltd> brianski1: yeah, probs
<brianski1> one machine has been upgraded since edgy, the other was born jaunty.
<BA^> thanks for all the advise
<Thom-> more noise. It stops when i turn off my logitech soundsystem
<davidkarr> Apparently, in order to fix Eclipse and other GDK-using applications, I have to set "GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1" in my environment. Now, the next question is where? I don't imagine setting it in my .profile would work. I tried in /etc/environment. Do I have to "export" settings in that file?
<Thom-> it stops when i deactivate the master sound, too, but only for about 30 seconds
<akyapt> hey guys i have intel(R)pentuium(r)D CPU 2.80Ghz ........can any 1 tell me will it suppaot 64 bit ubuntu 9.10???
<BlueEagle> thom-: Is it a continuous whine or a pulsing sound? Does the character of it alter when moving the mouse, during heavy disk activity or some such? Do you have a microphone?
<Bardology> haha, I just had to restart apache ;)
<brianski1> fix: change icon set in themes to human from humanity. thanks aeon-ltd
<BlueEagle> akyapt: Is it a 32 or 64 bit processor?
<aeon-ltd> akyapt: most likely assuming its a dual core, but why would you need ro run 64bit most apps aren't written for x64 yet
<MrCheetoDust> is 9.04 the default for a server?
<aeon-ltd> ro = *to
<Thom-> no microphone, no altering when moving the mouse or anything else. its continuous. It only stops when ic hange anything related to the volume (master, front, center and so on)
<aeon-ltd> MrCheetoDust: all LTS versions are
<akyapt> Blueeagel:i donno :)
<BlueEagle> akyapt: Have you got a liveCD availible?
<MrCheetoDust> aeon-ltd: I see (linux newb here). Just got a linode server & figuring out which distro to choose. Planning on deploying Rails
<akyapt> Blueeagel:from net i downloaded
<BlueEagle> akyapt: ...and have you tried running said CD?
<akyapt> aeon-lyd:64 bit are fast i gues??
<khensthoth> akyapt: According to WIkipedia, Pentium D should be 64 bit processor.
<akyapt> Blueeagel::no i wanted to know wether it will suppor or not
<aeon-ltd> MrCheetoDust: its irrelevant whether its LTS though, i'm using arch linux right now with latest(non-testing) and its pretty stable
<blip-> guys I just installed 64bit 9.10... i'm using it normally.... there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst file :?   how can that be
<akyapt> khenstoth:is it?
<aeon-ltd> akyapt: they will be after a mass switchover
<MrCheetoDust> aeon-ltd: I see. Should I go w/ 64 or 32 bit?
<khensthoth> blip-: Fresh install?
<akyapt> aeon-ltd:arent there app for 64 bit?
<blip-> khensthoth, yes,   how is it showing me an OS chocie menu then
<akyapt> khenstoth:so will it support??
<aeon-ltd> MrCheetoDust: i reccommend 32bit for current mass compatibility
<obg_>  Hi, is it safe to backup my Ubuntu desktop system (using rsync) while the files are in use, or is it necessary to switch the box off and use a live cd?
<MrCheetoDust> aeon-ltd: Ok
<khensthoth> blip-: If that is the case, You'd be using GRUB2, which doesn't use the old system of menu.lst anymore.
<aeon-ltd> akyapt: some but not enough(for me) to switch
<DocMAX> how can i speed up wireless-n lan in ubuntu?
<akyapt> aeon-ltd:then waste of installing 64 bit?
<blip-> khensthoth, that's what I thought,  but I went and typed apt-get install grub2 and it started installing it :D   anyhow do you know roughly how I can just change the order of menu entries assuming I have 2 ?
<Thom-> BlueEagle, the sound is more like the high pitched sound of a dental drill - as i said... strange
<aeon-ltd> akyapt: no the new binaries will be useful later, but in the end its your choice
<khensthoth> blip-: The instructions and explanations are here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 If you have any problem ask here later.
<g33k> having issue with configuring mantis server on my machine, anyone tired doing this here?
<blip-> khensthoth, thanks
<akyapt> aeon-ltd:i hmm thanks
<epinky> DocMAX: allowing only N devices to associate?
<akyapt> aeon-ltd:and can u help me with mother board problem?
<khensthoth> blip-: And according to Synaptic, grub2 is just a dummy package.
<blip-> khensthoth, ah I see.
<aeon-ltd> akyapt: what  kind of problem?
<obg_>  Hi, is it safe to backup my Ubuntu 8.04 desktop system (using rsync) while the files are in use, or is it necessary to switch the box off and use a live cd?
<BlueEagle> thom-: Is this a laptop or a desktop?
<code> Installing (wine/ies4linux) as per this: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu  I think it install beta pkgs. Do they work problem free on jaunty?
<akyapt> aeon-ltd:my mother board suports ram ddr2 400-533 mhz.......can i use 667 mhz of ram???
<Thom-> its a desktop (htpc)
<akyapt> aeon-ltd:i have intel D102GGC2
<jrib> code: see appdb and #winehq for installing ie using wine.  Last I heard, the winehq people do not recommend ies4linux
<Thom-> till yesterday ive had winxp on that pc.. it worked fine
<jrib> !appdb > code
<ubottu> code, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> obg_: please don't bump and no not neccessary but don't make changes to files during backup(other than that it should be safe)
<Thom-> so i hope its not a hardware issue... i'm using onboard sound
<aeon-ltd> akyapt: most ram will 'underclock' for compatibility but i'm not 100% sure
<aeon-ltd> akyapt: so no performance gain
<akyapt> aeon-ltd:but itll not burn the mother board or the ram na?
<obg_> aeon-ltd, much obliged
<khensthoth> akyapt: If you install ONLY the 677mhz RAM, it should work at 677. If you have a combo of 400, 533, and/or 677. It'll work at the slowest speed.
<aeon-ltd> akyapt: unlikely but anything 'could' happen, its safer to go with more compatible ram
<blip-> khensthoth, btw I just rebooted my machine and noticed the grub menu says "GRUB version 1.97 `beta 4"
<BlueEagle> !prefix | thom-
<ubottu> thom-: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<khensthoth> blip-: Yup, that's GRUB2.
<xskoulax> Anyone using ubuntu on a Samsung N140 netbook that can share how well it works out of the box, and what battery life is like?
<Thom-> sorry ;)
<akyapt> khensthoth:but then specification for my mother bord sya only 400-533 mhz?????????///
<code> jrib thanks, will try it.
<BlueEagle> thom-: What you can try is to disable sound output in the BIOS and see if the problem persists. If it does then the noise is in the PCI bus system. If it does not then the most likely cause is bad cabling.
<khensthoth> akyapt: If you are afraid, then don't go beyond that. If your motherboard supports only 400-533MHZ and you install a 677MHz DDR2 RAM, it'll work at 400-533 MHz. They should be backwards compatible.
<BlueEagle> akyapt: You are running a risk of damaging both the RAM and your motherboard though.
<khensthoth> !ot | akyapt
<ubottu> akyapt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Thom-> BlueEagle, okay, i'll try the disabling first. One more question: Where can i disable the soundcard completely? In Windows I'll go in the device manager and deactivate the soundcard, but i didnt find anything similar
<akyapt> khenstoth:means the mother board will take only 533 from 667??
<BlueEagle> thom-: In Linux the equivalent would be to disable the module.
<git__> hi -- anyone know how to mount lvm (logical volume) from live cd?
<erUSUL> akyapt: yes
<Thom-> BlueEagle, which module would that be? alsa utils?
<aeon-ltd> Thom: in the BIOS of your mobo or in ALSAmixer mute all channels
<BlueEagle> thom-: `rmmod snd` would most likely be what you want. Many modules depend on it so it may fail unless all dependencies are removed. Not sure about that.
<Arabus> hey, I am currently using ubuntu jaunty and just installed amarok. Funnily it is possible to test the sound devices with amarok and get sound played, but when i want to play any kind of media he does not start to play it. Anyone know why or where to look for a solutionß
<Arabus> ?
<BlueEagle> thom-: See also: lssmod
<BlueEagle> thom-: Bahh.. make that: lsmod
<Davidov> hi to all
<Thom-> BlueEagle, thanks.
<BlueEagle> !hi | davidov
<ubottu> davidov: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<BlueEagle> thom-: You're welcome.
<erUSUL> Thom-: soundcore for example ?
<pilif12p> hi, im trying to install ubuntu on my PC with bios of 1998, what one do i use?
<Davidov> does exist a graphic tool to mange a DAT device (magnetic tape) in Ubuntu ?
<pilif12p> 8.04 wont work
<aeon-ltd> pilif12p: what processor?
<jeka_> не знаете как настроить тв тюнер в ubuntu 9.04 тюнер авермедиа юсб чип А828 дрова встали твтайм поставил а звука нет
<BlueEagle> !ru | jeka_
<ubottu> jeka_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pilif12p> aeon-ltd: i duno
<Thom-> is there any device manager in ubuntu? I'd like to try the installing of another driver for my soundcard if the bios deactivation does not work
<BlueEagle> pilif12p: Did you attempt to install the 32 or 64-bit version?
<BlueEagle> pilif12p: Also; in what way does it not work?
<jeka_> 32 х битная
<aeon-ltd> pilif12p: you need to find out, ubuntu might just not be able to run on your pc, (i think it only supports from PIII and up)
<pilif12p> Blue32 bit
<pilif12p> oh
<pilif12p> i wanna install server on it...
<BlueEagle> pilif12p: ...and what happens when you try to install?
<pilif12p> BlueEagle: it tells me my bios are too old
<DocMAX> epinky ???
<BlueEagle> pilif12p: Then your bios is most likely too old.
<DocMAX> only N devices?
<pilif12p> oh
<pilif12p> i know, but what version can i use?
<siddhant3s> I have two PCs running Ubuntu(9.10 and 9.04). I want to connect them via ad hoc wireless to share files
<pilif12p> any?
<jeka_> не знаете как настроить тв тюнер в ubuntu 9.04 тюнер авермедиа юсб чип А828 дрова встали твтайм поставил а звука нет
<BlueEagle> !ru > jeka_
<ubottu> jeka_, please see my private message
<epinky> jeka_ : посетите #ubuntu-ru
<dailystruggle> good morning
<jeka_> не знаете как настроить тв тюнер в ubuntu 9.04 тюнер авермедиа юсб чип А828 дрова встали твтайм поставил а звука нет
<BlueEagle> pilif12p: I am sorry, but I do not know. I am not sure what in particular that causes the limitation with regards to the BIOS but I do assume that it is a kernel issue.
<pilif12p> oh
<antoni> hi everybody, i'm searching for a tip on fixing too fast vertical movement on 9.10 on lenovo s10 synaptics trackpad. there was a homebrew solution for 8.10 on "slacy's blog" (a replacement .deb package), but for later versions somebody comments: "Jon, the problem has now been solved with Jaunty. You have only to tweak the speed, but you can do it by modifying the xorg.conf file." i can't...
<antoni> ...follow it, xorg.conf doesn't appear to include such settings
<pilif12p> can i even use like ubuntu server?
<dailystruggle> is ther a certain protocol for this room?
<padhu> HI
<BlueEagle> antoni: If a setting is not already present in xorg.conf you can add it yourself. However you need to be careful about putting the settings in the correct sections.
<aeon-ltd> pilif12p: unlike;y, but there are other distros that cater to older pcs
<GNUtoo> hi, I'm making a livecd with openssh(or netcat)+openvpn because of broken laptop screen,what should I do in order to replace network-manager and dhcpcd on ethernet card?
<h0rder> is there a good gui intrusion detection ?
<pbailey> web gui ?
<dailystruggle> Or just jump in
<khensthoth> dailystruggle: Just ask your questions if you have any.
<dailystruggle> h0rder:what do you ean?
<Davidov> does exist a graphic tool (GUI) to mange a magnetic tape device (DAT) in Ubuntu instead to use MT from terminal ?
<pbailey> snorby the mordern snort interface http://snorby.org/
<h0rder> like a firewall for ubuntu where I can be notified if I am being attacked
<ganymede> CShadowRun, where in /proc would you a find per-core cpu usage breakdown of usage in %?
<CShadowRun> ganymede: i'll post a code example hold on, it's a little complicated
<BlueEagle> antoni: In xorg.conf there are different sections. ServerLayout is the one that sais which of the other sections are actually used. All sections do have a type and an identifier. The ServerLayout doesn't need all types defined as it has become quite good at guessing defaults.
<antoni> BlueEagle: xorg.conf has almost nothing inside, a few lines, i believe the settings are in some dependent subfiles. anyway, can you guide me how to do it in this case (i know how to edit xorg.conf, but what to add)?
<aeon-ltd> h0rder: isn't that a paradox, if anyone could launch a attack wouldn't they do it undetected?
<padhu> h0rder: what do you want?
<donri> is ubuntu's empathy not compiled for voice and video chat?
<h0rder> hm
<padhu> donri: It has an voice chat.
<CShadowRun> ganymede: http://pastebin.com/m1c8007d6
<BlueEagle> antoni: What you would most likely need to do is define a section "InputDevice" with and Identifier of "Touchpad" and the appropriate Driver and Option lines. Then make sure that the ServerLayout include: InputDevice "Touchpad" "Corepointer"
<CShadowRun> ganymede: that's an applet i made for my keyboards LCD display to show per-core CPU usage, and memory usage.
<ctmjr> !firewall | h0rder
<ubottu> h0rder: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<CShadowRun> ganymede: so it should do you fine :)
<pilif12p> The processer is an intel celeron, fwiw
<donri> padhu, i get no interface for it, no microphones on the contacts, and in rightclick it's grayed out
<kielanmatt> josh?
<ganymede> CShadowRun, thanks
<dailystruggle> new user login gives error for something missing
<donri> padhu, i get lots of microphones and cameras on my contacts in fedora
<siddhant3s> I have two PCs running Ubuntu(9.10 and 9.04). I want to connect them via ad hoc wireless to share files
<dailystruggle> user swither?
<h0rder> ctmjr: thanks
<dailystruggle> switcher
<binrapt> I have like 60 instances of /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon running - is this normal?
<toffan> hi there
<donri> binrapt, mostly children, right?
<aeon-ltd> siddhant3s: please don't bump, have you checked out ssh'ing into a machine and copying files over or read about SAMBA
<toffan> visual effects are not working in my system
<toffan> how to enable that?
<ctmjr> h0rder: your welcome
<BlueEagle> antoni: Let's imagine that you need the driver Synaptic and an option like VSpeed 100. You would then create a section like this (\n == line break): Section "InputDevice"\n Identifier "Touchpad"\n Driver "Synaptics"\n Option "VSpeed" "100"\n EndSection
<toffan> hi ubottu
<antoni> BlueEagle: here's my xorg.conf: http://wklej.org/id/211902/
<dailystruggle> not on my end brinpat
<aeon-ltd> toffan: have you got a compositing manager installed?
<binrapt> donri I don't know how to check that
<binrapt> Each instance uses like 2 MB of memory
<toffan> aeon-ltd: how to check that?
<Enissay> the deb pachage installer window freezed!!! how can i close/stop it please?
<dailystruggle> woah
<toffan> ! bot
<siddhant3s> aeon-ltd, Sorry for bumping. And how do I share the internet?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<binrapt> The Ubuntu forums said there should only be one of these
<kielanmatt> josh?
<donri> binrapt, could be shared memory
<antoni> BlueEagle: got it, what about the ServerLayout section? it's not there
<aeon-ltd> toffan: are you using gnome + metacity A.K.A stock ubuntu?
<donri> binrapt, if you get a tree listing, you'll clearly see if they're children
<binrapt> donri it's 3 MB per process, 1 of that is shared
<binrapt> I tried pstree but it's not visible there hm
<toffan> am using ubuntu 9,10
<aeon-ltd> siddhany3s: share the internet? you mean like a proxy?
<binrapt> root process, right
<binrapt> Oh yes donri you're right
<AceKing> Can someone help with a sound problem? Everything worked fine a couple of days ago, now I don't have any sound. When I hover my moues over the volume control it says dummy output. I don't know if that has anything to do with it
<binrapt> 64 instances
<aeon-ltd> toffan: check in gnome-appearences-manager the last tab should be compiz/visual effects
<binrapt> 1 parent, 63 children
<aeon-ltd> siddhant3s: share the internet? you mean like a proxy?
<toffan> one sec
<toffan> aeon-ltd:
<binrapt> But they still use quite some memory and I don't even know what they do o_O
<siddhant3s> aeon-ltd, I mean like I have internet connection, I want my friend to be able to browse on his PC using wireless ad hoc connection
<BlueEagle> antoni: Then you create one: Section "ServerLayout"\n Identifier "Layout0"\n Screen "Default Screen"\n InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"\n EndSection
<siddhant3s> aeon-ltd, I don't have router
<toffan> aeon-ltd: where to check that please tell me, am new to ubuntu
<binrapt> I can't kill them either hm
<BlueEagle> antoni: You may need: Screen 0 "Default Screen". Not sure tho. I run dual screen setup.
<aeon-ltd> siddhant3s: i'm sorry i don't know how to do that, have you searched the wiki for sharing eth0 connections over wifi
<h0rder> I would like to completely delete windows after installing ubuntu, and Ive been dabbling with linux for years
<BlueEagle> antoni: Also BE SURE TO BACK UP your old xorg.conf in case things go wrong.
<toffan> aeon-ltd: it is showing an error "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<CShadowRun> !gparted | h0rder
<ubottu> h0rder: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
 * h0rder was just sayin.. :)
<aeon-ltd> toffan: you might not have a powerful enough gpu
<siddhant3s> aeon-ltd, I have but the point is that I am using wvdial gprs internet connection
<toffan> aeon-ltd: what makes it enable now
<dailystruggle> that sound may be a regression from a updaate ensure you have the most current updates
<DocMAX> epinky ???
<tarvid> how would I find testing versions of gnumeric?
<aeon-ltd> toffan: check in synaptics package manager for compiz or compiz fusion
<switchgirl1> i have an error msg when i boot after resettingt the BIOS usplash: setting usplashmode 1152x864 failed
<om26er> can i make .vmdk into a bootable usb?
<antoni> BlueEagle: sounds not so hard. thanks lots for the support. i will try it. :)
<aeon-ltd> siddhant3s: from a phone over usb?
<toffan> sure one sec
<fabietto^> anyone can help me with php and mvc pattern?
<binrapt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/148454
<siddhant3s> aeon-ltd, Yes
<binrapt> Haha 2 years, still not fixed
<epinky> DocMAX: configure in your {AP,router} to allow access "only-N"
<padhu> donri: Just try voice recorder first to check  that your micro phone is detected and proper driver/module isloaded
<aeon-ltd> siddhant3s: i'm not even sure thats possible for usb to pc to wifi
<archet45> how come my cursor isnt reflecting any changes i make in the "appearance" options?
<dailystruggle> so you are saying 148454 still exists
<toffan> aeon-ltd: sorry it is still showing the same
<donri> padhu, probably not, as this is in a virtualbox. i didn't expect it to do such checks as it "works" in the fedora virtualbox.
<jfb_h2o> sound problems! speaker-test works, otherwise hardware seems not to be found... suggestions?
<siddhant3s> aeon-ltd,  I think you can help me with this at least: How can I share my files with a *windows* user. Samba?
<aeon-ltd> siddhant3s: its all in the ubuntu wiki
<toffan> ubottu: please check this once..!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aeon-ltd> toffan: do you know what graphics card you have?
<toffan> aeon-ltd: that is intel
<padhu> donri: oh. I am not yet tried it. But some one in this room will point out the way.
<spacecataz> why did they remove pidgin in 9.10
<siddhant3s> aeon-ltd, ok, I was thinking to take a short cut though. In hurry. Anyways, thank you for your help
<aeon-ltd> toffan: how old is the pc?
<toffan> aeon-ltd: can we check from termional?
<spacecataz> what the F dude!
<toffan> its new one
<jongbergs> switchgirl1: what kind of error?
<spacecataz> someone help me install pidgin plz
<aeon-ltd> toffan: check the graphics card?
<jongbergs> spacecataz: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<spacecataz> i tried that let me try again
<padhu> spacecataz:  sudo apt-get install pidgin
<toffan> aeon-ltd: is there anyway to check the graphic card from terminal?
<toffan> commands?
<maximo> hi gys,  I have ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and the wriless does not work... is there any way hot to solve it?
<maximo> 14:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)
<DocMAX> epinky, n and g mixed isnt possible in ubuntu?
<jongbergs> aeon-ltd: lspci -v | grep -i vga
<jHanO> good day everyone
<dailystruggle> what if its pcie
<jongbergs> !hi | jHanO
<ubottu> jHanO: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GNUtoo> hi, is there a livecd that configures automatically the network? I need dhcpcd on ethernet + openvpn + sshd
<jHanO> jongbergs tnx
<aeon-ltd> toffan: yeah, what jongberghs said
<wrapster> is OSS available for ubuntu>
<AceKing> Can someone help with no sound issue in Karmic? I had sound a couple of days ago. I pasted an output that may help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/324427/
<wrapster> apt-cache search does not yield conclusive result
<padhu> spacecataz: change is main in improvement. Try to follow. Ubuntu 9.10.1 will give good performence as you wish.
<dailystruggle> jongbergs
<dailystruggle> what if it is PCI e
<mzawieska> hey guys I have problem with the laptop...i have toshiba pavilion dv9000 and i though its hd problems so i have the same laptop took the hd of it and put it back in to the broken one
<toffan> aeon-ltd: what he told?
<spacecataz> agreed padhu
<mzawieska> this laptop have 2 hd first and second
<jongbergs> dailystruggle: it means your card uses PCI Express slot
<spacecataz> im not complaining much except now i cant get online? lol i hit something wrong in the networking settings hold on
<aeon-ltd> toffan: lspci -v | grep -i vga
<epinky> DocMAX, you first question was howto speed a N network, if some "g" is present then it'll work that while at "g" speeds
<ganymede> is there a way to make top display per-cpu usage in batch mode (e.g. specified on the command line as an option)? i can open top in interactive mode and press 1 to do it, how about on the command line?
<toffan> got it
<spacecataz> im installing this on a mac by the way using vmware fusion 3
<padhu> ubuntu live cum installation CD is enough
<mzawieska> when i put the hd to the second connector the laptop loades and rapidly restarts what can be the cause
<toffan> aeon-ltd: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<mzawieska> any ideas/
<jongbergs> dailystruggle: it's a newer bus architecture intended for graphics card
<aeon-ltd> toffan: do you have ccsm installed? because you can use that instead of gnome-appearence-manager
<dailystruggle> that just give vga compat
<padhu> mzawieska: any error messages?
<toffan> i will check now one sec
<dailystruggle> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)
<mzawieska> no
<dailystruggle> does not say driver
<mzawieska> then i plug in the hd i am getting system not found
<toffan> aeon-ltd: ihave just downloaded simple ccsm
<dailystruggle> is the command different for 64bit?
<aeon-ltd> toffan: can you set effects with it?
<mzawieska> and when i take out the hd and put it to the second slot it loads and u know askin to press f2 and f10 to bios but then it restarts
<toffan> aeon-ltd: no still showing the same error
<jHanO> what will i put in evolution mail, the server portion? tnx
<toffan> aeon-ltd: previously i had installed ubuntu 8.4 and it was working fine
<mzawieska> padhu, do u think the connectors fails?
<aeon-ltd> toffan: this could be a bug in the system
<toffan> aeon-ltd: what i have to do now?
<jfb_h2o> what do I need to do so that i don't need to do alsa force-reload after every reboot?
<aeon-ltd> toffan: report it or search the forums for others with the same problem
<switchgirl1> tis ok i ran a disk check all sorted thakies
<padhu> mzawieska: No, I think your grub will not able to reorganize the partitions
<xpo0f> :)
<dailystruggle> aeon-ltd: Is there a different command for 64bit
<Jay_fox> i'm new to linux and i'm decided to give putting ubuntu on the PS3, but seems i'm having a problem, anyone want to help?
<toffan> aeon-ltd: thanks shall i ping to ubottu?
<aeon-ltd> dailystruggle: command for what?
<jongbergs> Jay_fox: try joining #ps3 channel
<aeon-ltd> toffan: no report it directly to ubuntu
<dailystruggle> whats the problem?
<Jay_fox> TY jongbergs
<mzawieska> but the thing is i tried to install ubuntu on this laptop
<dailystruggle> pcae controller
<mzawieska> cause it had vista
<dailystruggle> pci-e
<toffan> aeon-ltd: how to do that?
<mzawieska> i complitaly formated the disc
<toffan> aeon-ltd: link?
<dailystruggle> ok
<mzawieska> padhu, it wouldnt let me install the ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> toffan: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ReportProblem
<toffan> thanks
<dailystruggle> on the PS#
<padhu> mzawieska: Still dual boot installation with Vista is problem, I think.
<dailystruggle> PS3
<mzawieska> padhu, the system is formated the disc is empty
<padhu> mzawieska: are you tried wubi?
<padhu> mzawieska: crap. Are you backuped your data?
<mzawieska> padhu, yea of course
<mzawieska> padhu, not a newbie
<mzawieska> padhu, the hd is in the second slot
<mzawieska> padhu, trying to set up the boot from hd
<dhiaeldeen> welcome to my site , www.3dkernel.com , for blender users ...
<padhu> mzawieska: Are you tring to edit GRUB?
<archet45> why would my pointers not reflect the style i'm changing them to?
<archet45> do i need to restart for changes to take effect?
<mzawieska> padhu, i a tring to figure it out why the hd is restarting not loading
<padhu> mzawieska: are tring to edit Vista BR?
<mzawieska> padhu, everytime
<mzawieska> padhu, i have hiren's boot cd right now they have boot mini windows
<mzawieska> padhu, i am going to see if the hd is recognized
<padhu> mzawieska: could you read the log file /var/demsg from live CD. It will give you an clue.
<mzawieska> padhu, good?
<leoykt> hi peoples
<padhu> mzawieska: Good try.
<BluesKaj> mzawieska, do you have your hard drive as first or second in the boot sequence ?
<mzawieska> padhu, i am going to tell u if its recognized
<khensthoth> archet45: Does it work if you logout and login again?
<mzawieska> BluesKaj, i just changed it to first in bios
<mzawieska> padhu, the windows mini is loading now
<binrapt> I just specified a DNS server to use in the NetworkManager GUI, yet the changes don't appear to get written to /etc/resolv.conf - why is this?
<mzawieska> padhu, and u know what i did i plut in the external usb 8 gigs to the usb
<binrapt> Also, previously I actually ended up rebooting Ubuntu in order to make a static IP I had specified work
<binrapt> ifdown/ifup failed for some reason
<Levi`> Hello, i am fairly new with linux.  I have installed kubuntu, and am using xchat.  I cannot seem to get DCC to work.. am i missing something with ipconfig?
<mzawieska> padhu, to see if the usb will be recognized
<mzawieska> padhu, u there?
<padhu> mzawieska: alive
<mzawieska> padhu, okay in windows mini the hd 100 gigs is recognized in slot two
<mzawieska> padhu, and the usb 8gigs as well is recognized
<padhu> IS it have an one more HD?
<Levi`> 1453 people in here, and not one knows an answer or able to help me? ;/
<mzawieska> padhu, have one hd its in slot two now because in slot one its not recognized it tells me IDE not recognized
<toffan> hi Levi:
<Levi`> kubuntu 9.10 + xchat = broken dcc
<Levi`> i cannot inititate chats or sends, nor recieve files
<toffan> Levi: where you getting error?
<Levi`> I get sent a file, and it sits there.. unable to recieve
<padhu> mzawieska: OK. In IDE?
<toffan> what account you use?
<solomon> just checking... do you still need to use the alternate installer if you want to install karmic to multiple drives using raid0?
<c1h23r456i78910> how can I secure my external hard drive?
<Levi`> not using root
<Levi`> i'm fairly new to the linux world..
<toffan> Levi`: what is the chat account you use?
<mzawieska> padhu, yessir but when i switch the hd to the second slot it reads good even when i go to hiren boot cd to load the mini xp it shows me the hd but it wouldnt let me see it in the first slot u know
<Levi`> chat account?
<toffan> Levi`: is this gmail, yahoo or msn..?
<Levi`> xchat? im sorry i dont understand
<Levi`> x-chat, IRC
<toffan> Levi`: sorry please ask for someone else
<aiwata55> hi, I wanted to install phpmyadmin onto Ubuntu 9.10 by using apt-get, but apt-get couldn't find the package.  is this a known issue?
<padhu> Levi`: what is the problem?
<Levi`> padhu, i am unable to DCC.. chat or send or recieve
<Levi`> using kubuntu + xchat
<Levi`> i have allowed all ports in my router
<Levi`> is there a firewall within this OS?
<RobLikesBrunch> How can I automatically mount a drive on start-up, so I don't have to constantly input my password?
<epinky> aiwata55: "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin" ?
<padhu> Levi`: I am not familiar with Kubuntu, Just check it up.
<BlueEagle> I am having two disks that don't have entries as /dev/sdXY. They do list in lshw as "UNCLAIMED". How can I create the /dev/sdXY entries for these disks?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, put it in fstab and have it mount by UUID
<aiwata55> epinky: I ran the command as root
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: What's "UUID"?
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<leoykt> !rus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rus
<sobczyk_> hi, how to limit max screen resolution system wide?
<epinky> aiwata55: it didn't work (as root)?
<leoykt> ðóññêèå çäåñü åñòü?
<joeyeye> RobLikesBrunch, do ls /dev/disk/by-uuid and you will find the uuids of your drives
<leoykt> ðóññêèå â ïðèâàò!
<aiwata55> epinky: no
<RobLikesBrunch> Okay, thanks everyone. So the UUID serves as an identifier?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, sudo vol_id /dev/sda1 also works
<joeyeye> RobLikesBrunch, are you mounting a network drive over samba/cifs ?
<RobLikesBrunch> joeyeye: No, automatically mounting a drive on start-up
<shuaikun> aiwata55: Try another source and refresh .
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, yes, UUID are more robust than mounting by device name since the device name might change if the device is plugged in in a different order
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Aha, thanks.
<aiwata55> shuaikun: you mean, build phpmyadmin from the source?
<x_link> Hi
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, by the way, i'm assuming you're plugging in a block device such as an external hard disk
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  (lsusb) 'sees' the port, properly sees it as Westell (327w), but I can't get networking to establish a connection.  I probably need a driver,  but Westell/Linksys don't have drivers for Linux.
<x_link> I have a small problem, I don't know if this is the right channel to ask in
<epinky> aiwata55: apt-get update , already performed?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, and the problem you have is that it doesn't automount until you get to the desktop
<kostkon> !ask | x_link
<ubottu> x_link: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aiwata55> epinky: yes
<x_link> But when I connect my 22" monitor to my laptop I get really really bad picture.
<thrope> hi - in 9.10 all my drives are just named 'XXXGB Drive' on the desktop and in nautilus - any way to get the proper names to show again (they are still there if I do right click - properties)
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: No, the problem is I have to authenticate it to get it to mount, and I want this to occur automatically on start-up
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, and you'd like to it to mount even if the gdm welcome screen is still up
<x_link> I did it with "xrandr --output VGA --auto"
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, sorry, then i misunderstood your problem, what kind of mount is this? samba/cifs?
<epinky> aiwata55: what's the exact error you got?
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Err....
<unwedged85> hi guys, how do I time how long a command took?
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: NTFS :D?
<spiderworm> does anyone know of a way to get the latest version of /etc/init.d/lirc ???  i tried uninstalling lirc and then reinstalling it, but that didnt do it
<x_link> Anybody=
<x_link> ?
<ganymede> BlueEagle, the device names should be made automatically. maybe check dmesg or syslog or something to see why they didn't get device names?
<thrope> actually it is "320 GB Filesystem" that is the current name - please help me get the proper parittion name!
<aiwata55> epinky: root@localhost:/var/www# apt-get install phpmyadmin
<aiwata55> Reading package lists... Done
<aiwata55> Building dependency tree
<aiwata55> Reading state information... Done
<aiwata55> E: Couldn't find package phpmyadmin
<FloodBot4> aiwata55: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, and what sort of "authentication" are you doing to mount it?
<epinky> aiwata55: !pastebin | aiwata55
<epinky> !pastebin | aiwata55
<ubottu> aiwata55: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Whatever the standard Ubuntu thing is. It just pops up with the password dialogue--the same one required for anything in the "Administration" window
<Lord-Readman> Anyone here use Nvidia x.ord v96 driver?
<joeyeye> RobLikesBrunch, is this drive physically connected ? What kind of drive are we talking about ?
<BlueEagle> ganymede: I am guessing it is remnants from an old raid array that is causing this. I have tried blacklisting dm_raid45 and xor modules, but they still get loaded.
<RobLikesBrunch> joeyeye: Internal, SATA
<aiwata55> sorry for the flood
<unwedged85> anyway I can know how long a command took to execute?
<ZaNeIuM> how do i turn of that drum sound at the login screen?
<baron> hey im setting up virtual host.. i have hello world.com and batman.com and want them both to go the karma.com ... can i put those to in the apache 2 setup under server aliases?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, yeah, so just put an entry in /etc/fstab to get it to automount by UUID. /etc/fstab should already have UUID examples since it mounts / by UUID
<toffan> anyone can tell me where i can find all the terminal commands..?
<baron> kinda like domain forwarding?
<jrib> !terminal | toffan
<ubottu> toffan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> baron: try #apache
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Okay, let me check that out
<ganymede> BlueEagle, sorry, i've never touched RAID
<toffan> thanks jrib, ubottu:
<mvalviar> hi. I can't switch users. Everytime I try I get: 'Unable to start new display'
<obg_> How can I test whether my DVD burner supports dual layer (before actually buying the discs)?
<BlueEagle> ganymede: I see. Well I am attempting to remove the dmraid package now. Perhaps that will help.
<epinky> aiwata55: could you post the error using pastebin?
<toffan> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gnudoc> I have four machines running karmic on a home network. For package upgrades, can i set them up to cache the upgrades locally, so that they all download them from one machine? I don't want to have to create a full local mirror though.
<aiwata55> epinky, shuaikun: so, "apt-get install phpmyadmin" should work even on 9.10?
<unwedged85> gnudoc, try apt-cacher or apt-miror
<unwedged85> *apt-mirror
<aiwata55> oh, isee
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: I have no idea how to approach this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/324449/
<Lord-Readman> the minimise buttons and close button are all missing using the nvidia 96 driver, and mx440
<aiwata55> epinky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/324451/
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, have you ever used fstab before?
<BlueEagle> ganymede: Actually that removed the symptoms and hid the problem. :)
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: No, but I'm looking through documentation right now. I'll try to figure it out and if I have problems I'll annoy you with them :D
<unwedged85> how do I time how long a command took to finish?
<mdwright> anyone have any idea why the elflord colorscheme's background color won't show up in VIM? (it works fine in GVIM)
<gnudoc> unwedged85: thanks a lot, apt-cacher looks about right
<mdwright> unwedged85: time <command>
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  (lsusb) 'sees' the port, properly sees it as Westell (327w), but I can't get networking to establish a connection.  I probably need a driver,  but Westell/Linksys don't have drivers for Linux.
<epinky> aiwata55: enter synaptic, then configuration, repositories and add the universe and multiverse repositories for all the categories
<kermit_> hi there, i wanna ask. i already upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 should i doing clean installation?
<unwedged85> mdwright, thanks, but how about commands with options? 'command' doesn't work...
<mvalviar> please I really need to be able to switch users. I've looked every where for this.
<andomonir> unwedged85: It does, just tried it. Command is YOUR command
<BlueEagle> kermit_: Are you having any trouble with the upgraded system?
<khensthoth> thrope: Would this guide help you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<kermit_> hi there, i wanna ask. i already upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 should i doing clean installation
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, by the way, if you're mounting an NTFS drive, i think there might some complications because NTFS doesn't have a native kernel driver, it's a so-called FUSE driver so i don't know if that has any ramifications when using fstab
<mdwright> unwedged: you should be able to ignore time from there, so       `time cp file /newlocation/file`   for example
<VeNeZoLaNo> Buenas A Todos
<mdwright> unwedged85: sorry, missed the 85, see above
<epinky> !es | VeNeZoLaNo
<ubottu> VeNeZoLaNo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kermit_> no, but im using ext 3 should i upgrade to ext 4
<unwedged85> andomonir, mdwright I see, the ' is unnecessary... time command options works. thanks :)
<kensanata> I'm having trouble configuring my iBook G4 Touchpad using Ubuntu 9.10. The wiki seems to suggest HAL, ie. create an .fdi file and restart; but when I run synclient it still claims SHMConfig is disabled. Also, xinput list doesn't list any Synaptics, ALPS or touchpad. I get "ADB Mouse" and "Macintosh mouse button emulation" instead. Ideas?
<BlueEagle> kermit_: Do you need the new features offered by ext4?
<andomonir> unwedged85: :D
<shuaikun> unwedged85: time ./abc
<unwedged85> shuaikun, yeah, I just saw that "time dpkg -l" works fine
<kermit_> i think yes, but there are lot of programs i already installed like ubuntuzilla, pidgin etc
<aiwata55> epinky: thank you for the advice, but I don't understand the Unix terms at all
<mdwright> unwedged85: Glad to help!
<FoolsRun> Hi, what's the best way to upgrade to Karmic on a command-line-only machine?
<thrope> khensthoth: ah great thanks... (they're not usb which is why i didn't find it - but partition label solves it)
<FoolsRun> Will apt-get dist-upgrade do it?
<epinky> aiwata55: did you enter Synaptic?
<BlueEagle> kermit_: Your settings are all in your home folder which should ideally be on a separate partition. As such they would not be affected by an upgrade.
<BluesKaj> FoolsRun, sudo do-release-upgrade
<BlueEagle> kermit_: (that would also leave your old file system un-upgraded).
<FoolsRun> BluesKaj: will that install packages that weren't previously installed, like GDM?
<BlueEagle> kermit_: did you read: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Does this seem right: UUID="AA6638EB6638BA41" /media/media ntfs   and I'm unsure about the ntfs option, as you said...
<kermit_> yeah i already upgrade into karmic, but i think i need ext 4
<unwedged85> mdwright, this may  sound stupid, but do I add the system, user and sys values?
<BluesKaj> FoolsRun, no , it looks at your apps and upgrades
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, that looks too short to be a UUID, and also, i think you want to use "ntfs-3g" and not "ntfs" and also, the rest of the line is missing
<FoolsRun> BluesKaj: awesome. Thanks!
<BlueEagle> kermit_: Did you read the link?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, use sudo vol_id to get the UUID, it's it should be this long and have hyphens like this: a4bad350-aab8-4be8-ac08-9f5ee398ee98
<aiwata55> spinky: i entered "Synaptic" but that command was not found
<epinky> aiwata55: I know this is a bit outdated but the procedure is similar for Karmic 9.10 , check this and try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-the-universe-and-multiverse-repositories-in-ubuntu-804-hardy.html
<kermit_> i am opening rite now
<BlueEagle> kermit_: To be able to upgrade the system disk that disk can not be mounted. This means that you would need to run off a live cd like Knoppix or the Ubuntu desktop installer cd.
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, you probably want this under the options columnn: "defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,auto", and you want 0 in both the dump and pass column
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: sudo: vol_id: command not found
<kermit_> i already hv new karmic cd
<kermit_> Anything that deals with the filesystem hack always involve certain risks. While we have tested it out and get it working on our systems, there is no guarantee that it will work for you. We shall not be responsible for any data loss or hard disk crash. Before you try this, please remember to BACKUP your system and important files.
<RobLikesBrunch> Aside from the UUID, does this look any good: UUID="AA6638EB6638BA41" /media/media ntfs-3g auto,user,ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<kermit_> risky isnt it?
<jongbergs> ganymede RobLikesBrunch : vol_id in karmic has been surperseded by blkid command
<exoo> Hello
<BlueEagle> kermit_: I would not do this to my /home folder unless I had just made a backup.
<kensanata> Ugh, regarding my iBook G4 with ADB mouse -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380884 seems to suggest patching the kernel (but these guys are using 8.04 and less)...
<mdwright> unwedged85: no each one has a different meaning. the first gives the real time from when you called it to when it exited, the second gives you the user CPU time, and the third system CPU time
<BlueEagle> kermit_: ...and I just recovered the partition table of two disks from a previous raid array that was over written.
<vozhyk_> How to run 3D on the videocard that doesn't support OpenGL(built-in SiS)?
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Here's my output of blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/324458/
<unwedged85> mdwright, ok thanks :)
<exoo> I need some help with cpu sensors. I try "sensors" and get this output:
<exoo> sensors
<exoo> acpitz-virtual-0
<exoo> Adapter: Virtual device
<exoo> temp1:       +16.0°C  (crit = +106.0°C)
<FloodBot4> exoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, well that's interesting, i didn't know UUIDs can be that short...
<hummerp> anyone who knows how to get reversed DNS to work properly? I can get a host to point to an IP, but I can't get that IP to point to the host if that makes any sense
<exoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/324459/ that looks a bit wrong? I want to see my CPU temperaure
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, but then again, i've never used NTFS, i've only used ext3 and xfs, i guess just try with the short UUID and see if it works
<jongbergs> ganymede: i have that UUID's on my nfts partitions
<jongbergs> ganymede: kind like it's filesystem specific
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, also, i don't think you have a dump and pass column in that line you pasted to me
<mdwright> I'm in Ubuntu 9.10, and the elflord colorscheme doesn't seem to be displaying properly in VIM, but works just fine in GVIM. In particular, I think its just the background thats not displaying. Any ideas?
<kermit_> hmmm i wil not upgrade into ext 4
<RobLikesBrunch> Ganymede: I don't know what those are...I stole the options from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<BlueEagle> exoo: Do you have anything useful in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ ?
<RobLikesBrunch> Ganymede: What does it mean to "dump" a filesystem?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, you probably need " 0 0" at the end, 0 for dump and 0 for pass
<MkS1992> hello
<exoo> BlueEagle, anyhing useful? Oh i have to look in this folder?
<exoo> One Momen
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Okay. UUID="AA6638EB6638BA41" /media/media ntfs-3g auto,user,ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, i honestly have never known what the dump is and i've always used 0
<exoo> one moment
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: That looks good?
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Haha xD
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, your options list has "auto,user" twice but that's not probably much of a problem
<mikejet> Why are the descriptions of Software Updates so lame?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, otherwise, it looks line
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Crap, didn't even notice XD
<exoo> BlueEagle, there is one folder THNZ
<exoo> THZN sorry
<master_> bryy
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Okay, let me log out and log in to see if it works.
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, unmount your NTFS thing using sudo umount i guess, and then run "mount -a" as a user to see if mounts it automatically
<shine1> do anyone run into such a problem as me? : I plug in external monitor, there is no display, so I click "display" to change configuration, but I lost display on both screen, but it seems the external monitor is activated, although nothing shows up.... I had to do hard power off....:'(
<master_>                           
<mikejet> Because a simple webpage of weekly updates, formatted in clear English, would be a huge improvement to this ridiculous scrolled table of gibberish.
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Or that.
<joeyeye> RobLikesBrunch, you should be able to just sudo mount -a
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: okay.
<rgs_> hey guys, whats a good password manager for ubuntu?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, if "mount -a" mounts the NTFS thing, then it'll most likely automount upon reboot
<BlueEagle> exoo: And in that directory?
<jongbergs> shine1: logout and log back in
<aiwata55> epinky: thanx a lot! it now works!!
<exoo> 5 files
<exoo> you need the names?
<exoo> temperature is in it
<master_> polish??
<mikejet> Has "totem" ever worked doing any task, on any computer, in the history of humanity? What totem is trying to do, and why it fails 110% of the time, and why nobody else notices is a real mystery.
<BlueEagle> exoo: And what does the file "temperature" contain?
<exoo> 16°C
<exoo> 16 C sorry
<BlueEagle> exoo: ...which would be the current temperature.
<exoo> 16C?!
<mikejet> And this is on a standard ubuntu install.
<spridel> Bingo!
<exoo> It's a bit cold?
<mikejet> What. Is. Totem?
<BlueEagle> exoo: Well, it might be a malfunction or a bias that's not being calculated correctly but to check that you'd need to post info about the sensors in question and so on.
<Steven_> hahaha
<country0129> Anyone familiar with USB wired ADSL router/modem setup in 9.10?  (lsusb) 'sees' the port, properly sees it as Westell (327w), but I can't get networking to establish a connection.  I probably need a driver,  but Westell/Linksys don't have drivers for Linux.
<BlueEagle> exoo: If your nipples are hard then it sounds about right tho.
<mikejet> The default ubuntu configuration seems to have totem set up to play .wmv files, but it is incapable of playing .wmv files.
<ganymede> mikejet, haha, yeah, i agree, i have a script that i run whenever i install ubuntu to set it up the way i want and one of the lines is "apt-get purge totem totem-common"
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | country0129
<ubottu> country0129: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Err....I don't know where it went.
<exoo> BlueEagle, could i complain with bios temperature?
<shine1>  jongbergs: thanks, you are suggesting me to logout and login after I plug in the external monitor? I will try that. but is there a way to avoid hard power off if the display disappear?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, where what went?
<khensthoth> country0129: Is it possible to connect via Ethernet?
<exoo> because it's too warm for 16C
<country0129> Yessir, but there's precious little concerning how to set it up with USB, and I can't find a driver for the Westell 327W that works with Linux.
<scunizi> mikejet: you need the restricted codecs.. perhaps the gstreamer-ugly package..
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Well. The drive vanished.
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, as in...it's not in /dev anymore?
<country0129> No, Khensthoth.  I don't have a jack for ethernet on my computer.
<BlueEagle> exoo: Hang on... Your paste cites the sensor active to be "Virtual device"... That doesn't sound like something that would provide any real life temperature tbh.
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: I changed the mount point from /media/media to /dev/sda
<RobLikesBrunch> /dev/sda1*
<BlueEagle> exoo: Are you running a nVidia chipset or some aBit uGuru mojo?
<mikejet> scunizi, I am so done with installing obscure packages, or suggestions like that. Hey, just run apt-get install wild-goose
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: and there is no "sda1" in /dev/
<Billiard> country0129: usb nic, 30 bux maybe
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, wait, i don't think you want to do that...
<scunizi> !restricted | mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Well it didn't mount with /media/media
<vock> Just wondering if anyone knows if there's going to be a karmic minimalist install release coming?
<happylol> now everybody should really see this -> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tv/TED-India-Pranav-Mistry/videoshow_ted/5231080.cms
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, did /media/media exist?
<mikejet> scunizi, Is there a webpage on ubuntu.com that explains that in clear English?
<MkS1992> how to set up an irc server on linux ubuntu
<RobLikesBrunch> No :D
<country0129> I know, Sir.  Even less someplaces, but I'd really like to get it started like this until about February or so.
<BlueEagle> roblikesbrunch: You do NOT want to mount any device in the /dev directory.
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, sudo mkdir -p /media/media
<RobLikesBrunch> BlueEagle: Why :(?
<khensthoth> country0129: How about wireless? I've been searching online for a linux driver for that since you first asked and I haven't found any. Not sure if it exist at all.
<scunizi> mikejet: go ahead and read the ubottu link.. wmv & wma re restricted packages because they have licensing attached to them..
<mikejet> I am also done with hunting in these asinine forum webpage blogs that inevitably show you material from 2002.
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, mount point column is the TARGET, not the source. it shouldn't even let you mount onto a block device...
<BlueEagle> roblikesbrunch: Because that is where the device notes live and mounting a device node in there would most likely cause inexplicable bugs later.
<mikejet> scunizi, I saw nothing about that when I did the Ubuntu install.
<country0129> I'm hooked up wireless on this laptop and two other netbooks.  The router worked just fine for WindowsMe.  Through USB.
<mikejet> information != data
<scunizi> mikejet: you wouldn't.. ubuntu can't put those codecs in default because of their licensing
<happylol> not a lolcat dude
<RobLikesBrunch> BlueEagle ganymede: Ah. Right.
<happylol> just see that once
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, when you mount via fstab, you want the source directory to already exist
<country0129> And I've not found a driver either for this version of Ubuntu.
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: How do I unmount it?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, i meant, the target directory
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Or, how do I undo my /dev/sda1/ nosense?
<khensthoth> country0129: Yea, it's a little difficult when it comes to driver issues in Linux.
<spiderworm> does anyone know of a way to get the latest version of /etc/init.d/lirc ???  i tried uninstalling lirc and then reinstalling it, but that didnt do it
<mikejet> Why is totem installed by default when totem is broken by default.
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, to unmount the NTFS thing, you can use sudo umount /media/media, or sudo umount /dev/sda1, or just umount /media/media as a user might work
<country0129> My big problem is I'm a Linux newby.  Fairly good with Windoze and Dos, but really haven't much of a clue in Linux.
<Billiard> mikejet: totem is not broken by default
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, and as for /dev/sda1 not being there anymore...i don't know...it shouldn't disappear
<kostkon> mikejet, because it can't play your wmv doesnt mean it's broken
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, is /dev/sda there?
<exoo> BlueEagle, i looked it up its a Inel Chipset
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Okay..that works.
<scunizi> mikejet: I've been reinstalling a winxp machine for a neighbor.. I'm going on 3 hrs at this point and still not done doing all the updates prior to actually installing any programs.. so looking for codecs for ubuntu or another linux is minor by comparrison.. at least for me.
<kostkon> mikejet, add the necessaru codecs and it will play wmvs
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Nope...but it said it unmounteded
<Billiard> spiderworm: try purging it when you uninstall ?
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: and with /media/media it worked perfectly :D
<ericdb> I just got a replacement laptop, same hardware, because of a physical flaw in the first one.  What's the best way to replicate my Ubuntu install to the new laptop?  I don't want to swap hard drives because the new one has Win 7, and I'd rather screw with Ubuntu than with upgrading Vista->7.
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, so everything is fine and there are no remaining problems?
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Yup :D
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, cool
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Thanks.
<kostkon> mikejet, but you are complaining all the time, instead of reading the documentation
<spiderworm> Billiard, wont that purge all my config files, including the ones i want to keep?  is there a way to just purge the one file?
<khensthoth> country0129: Well, usually Linux comes with all the drivers, and installing extra drivers usually means getting down and dirty with lots of command line, except you are installing pre-packaged drivers.
<erUSUL> ericdb: copy the paritions over with pasrtimage ? (does not support ext4 though) then install grub in the mbr
<country0129> Window7 is painless.  First OS that they've put out since 95 that actually works well.
<mikejet> kostkon, Do you have a link to "The Documentation" ?
<Billiard> spiderworm: move it somewhere else, then install maybe
<blunder> cli FTW!
<ericdb> erUSUL: ext4 is the case, though, so that's out.
<kostkon> mikejet, help.ubuntu.com. for codecs
<country0129> Khensthoth, I'm probably going to install an NIC, but I'm also going to get a new 'puter in a few months; so I don't want to invest a lot of money or time on this dinosaur.
<blunder> real quick guys i have a vi question (omg my brain my be rotting to have ask)
<kostkon> !restricted ! mikejet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostkon> !restricted | mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<country0129> Only has a 10Gb hard drive.
<spiderworm> Billiard, if i purge, it will purge all my user config files as well, such as ~/.lircrc and ~/.lirc/*, right?  or will it just purge /etc/lirc/* and /etc/init.d/lirc files?
<kostkon> !codecs | mikejet
<erUSUL> ericdb: then use dd ? to replicate the partitions
<kostkon> damn
<Billiard> ericdb: copy home directory to flash drive, and just do a fresh install maybe?
<Hans_Henrik> how many releases ago is Feisty?
<Billiard> spiderworm: purge wont remove things in ~/
<mikejet> "Please use free formats if you can" Gee, that's helpful.
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: how many letters from F to K?
<spiderworm> thank you Billiard, yay!
<blunder> what is the coommand to insert a char 80 times
<kostkon> Hans_Henrik, 5-6
<blunder> in vi
<andre_pl> how can I make ubuntu connect to the wireless network on boot up, instead of requiring someone to log in first.
<BluesKaj> !Feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Tech33> can anyone suggest a gnome gui dvd ripper software package?
<jrib> blunder: 80i<character>ESCAPE
<sirkikiman> hey can someone help me set the resolution for my screen it will olny let me do 640x480
<blunder> thank you!
<MkS1992> Can somebody help me with my problem wit samba (data server)
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Oh, one more problem!
<Billiard> Tech33: dvd::rip ?
<kostkon> Tech33, handbrake
<toffan> hi all
<CShadowRun> Tech33, it's not GUI but i like dvdbackup, all you have to do is type dvdbackup -M and off it goes
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Completely unrelated, but how can I get alsamixer to tell me all my devices?
<blunder> fantastic
<CShadowRun> i never managed to get handbrake or dvd::rip to work
<toffan> how to install a .tar.bz2 file
<Billiard> sirkikiman: what gfx card?
<sirkikiman> nvida
<Tech33> thank you, I'll check those out
<CShadowRun> toffan: you don't install a .tar.bz2 file, it's an archive. Like a zip file
<Billiard> sirkikiman: install the nvidia drivers from the package manager?
<VCoolio> toffan: it's an archive, extract it than see what type of files are in it and search for a README
<sirkikiman> tea
<sirkikiman> yea
<country0129> Thanks, Folks for trying to help me with this.  Guess I'll get an NIC card.
<toffan> VCoolio: okay
<xae8koo> There was a guy here yesterday that said he could help me with spotify and ubuntu 9.10
<Billiard> sirkikiman: can you set the res from nvidia-settings ?
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, aplay -l
<sirkikiman> yea but its the same
<MkS1992> i get an error when i want to get ti my place with other computer that has windows 7
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Aha. Thanks.
<kostkon> RobLikesBrunch, alsamixer -Dhw
<kostkon> RobLikesBrunch, ah, your volumes or your devices?
<Billiard> sirkikiman: try setting the res to anything, then hit save xconfig in nvidia-settings, then manually edit the res it saved in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jim234> windows 7 ?
<RobLikesBrunch> kostkon: Devices, had to change an output.
<shine1> if I use "connect to server" via ssh to mount remote folders and name it as "abc", what's the path of this directory so that I can "cd" in from terminal?
<kostkon> RobLikesBrunch, ok
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: New problem! alsactl: get_control:249: Cannot read control '2,0,0,Mic Capture Volume,0': Invalid argument
<Billiard> MkS1992: the error?
<toffan> VCoolio: there is no readme file
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Sorry, I know I'm incredibly bothersome.
<erUSUL> shine1: they mount under ~/.gvfs/
<erUSUL> !gvfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<toffan> i have downloaded FIleZilla 3.3.0.1
<erUSUL> !search gvfs
<ubottu> Found:
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, that's totally beyond me. in general, you should try googling for the entire errror message
<VCoolio> toffan: what are you installing; what kind of files are in there? is there a autogen.sh
<iceroot_> toffan: why not using repo-version?
<sirkikiman> i can set it to auto not anything though
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Okay, thanks.
<jrib> CShadowRun: check out vobcopy (I also used to use dvdbackup)
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, but the only result for that error you describes is about gentoo shutting down or something
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: I saw. I'll ask on the forums.
<toffan> iceroot_: where to get that?
<andre_pl> anyone know how to make a wireless connection on boot up?
<iceroot_> toffan: sudo apt-get install filezilla
<shine1> thanks, I found it under ~/.gvfs/
<Levi`> Next question, i have no sound :(
<iceroot_> Levi`: that is not a question
<ganymede> RobLikesBrunch, you might have better luck asking the entire channel though, i think maybe people ignore questions that are directed at someone specifically, so someone in the channel might know but didn't bother to ansewr since it was directed at me
<Levi`> i have a stream playing on amarok and do not have any audio coming out of my speakers
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Okay :3
<VCoolio> toffan: version 3.2.7.2 is in the universe repo
<Billiard> andre_pl: you could put a script in rc.local for iwconfig to connect to your wireless
<forro> i know the anser
<MkS1992> error says that path does not exist
<RobLikesBrunch> I'm getting the following error after running alsactl store:  alsactl: get_control:249: Cannot read control '2,0,0,Mic Capture Volume,0': Invalid argument
<Pirate_Hunter> Levi`:  have installed alsa-utils and pulse-audio (optional)
<Billiard> MkS1992: when you try to access your windows7 drive from the places menu?
<toffan> iceroot_: you are cool its working thanks. also thanks to VCoolio
<Levi`> Pirate_Hunter, pulse audio yes, alsa-utils no.
<Pirate_Hunter> !sound | Levi`
<ubottu> Levi`: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<andre_pl> Billiard: thanks I'll look into it.
<iceroot_> toffan: always use the repos instead of self downloaded software
<Pirate_Hunter> Levi`: install alsa-utils and read that link from ubottu
<iceroot_> toffan: you can search for a program with   apt-cache search "something-to-search-for"
<anilkrd> hello anyone can help to configure tor
<Levi`> It says 'Nvidia CK804'
<iceroot_> !anyone | anilkrd
<ubottu> anilkrd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sirkikiman> billboard i get this "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<toffan> iceroot_: yes and what is the command for that?
<iceroot_> toffan: apt-cache search
<iceroot_> toffan: as i said
<anilkrd> anyone can help me to surf block sites
<kostkon> Levi`, generally, do oyu have sound on your system?
<Levi`> kostkon, fresh install of ubuntu.
<Billiard> sirkikiman: lol you can use tab to autocomplete my name, delete your xorg.conf  then run  sudo nvidia-xconfig, then try the steps i told you before again
<RobLikesBrunch> ganymede: Oh well. Forums it is. Thanks for all your help, though.
<kostkon> Levi`, and?
<kostkon> Levi`, do you get sound from your apps, except amarok that is
<Levi`> Pirate_Hunter, i have tried to install alsa-utils using the KPackageKit, and it gives me an X meaning i already have it?
<Levi`> kostkon, no i do not.
<kostkon> Levi`, oh, kubuntu?
<Levi`> kostkon, correct.
<kostkon> Levi`, oh, ok. can;t help
<sirkikiman> Billiard:how do i delete the xorg.conf
<Diyer1> I need help with firefox on ubuntu9.04.
<iceroot_> sirkikiman: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<iceroot_> Diyer1: post a real question please (with details)
<kensanata> If anybody ends up looking for the ADB mouse info, I found my answer here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211797 -- don't use synclient, use trackpad instead.
<lukasz357> joł
<Diyer1> I want to get the newest version of firefox but don't know how.
<lukasz357> What is this
<Pirate_Hunter> Levi`: have you browsed that link should help, has helped many and you might wish to go to #kubuntu if they aren't idle
<iceroot_> Diyer1: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Diyer1> ok. thanks
<iceroot_> Diyer1: dont wonder, its not called firefox but that is what you want
<anilkrd> can anyone help me to fix my tork problem
<iceroot_> !anyone | anilkrd
<ubottu> anilkrd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pirate_Hunter> !tork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tork
<Diyer1> will this get rid of the old fire fox as well?
<iceroot_> Diyer1: no
<alokito> how to see hardware temperature in karmic?
<iceroot_> alokito: lm-sensors
<alokito> hmm
<shine1> the mounted sftp folder will be automatically named  "sftp  for  abd  on ***.**.**.***" under ~/.gvfs , how could I change this default name?
<anilkrd> i am very new wirh ubuntu and i install vidalia but still i am not able to surf blocked site
<MkS1992> where can i get help for Samba (data server)?
<iceroot_> MkS1992: #samba
<MkS1992> thanks
<shakall691> how to compile a kernel in karmic
<Billiard> shine1: do you really need to change it? you could make a symlink for it maybe
<anilkrd> ubottu have you got my question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> !kernel > shakall691
<ubottu> shakall691, please see my private message
<brando753> is there any speech  to text software for ubuntu, i really need it since i have carpal tunnel
<Billiard> shakall691: if you dont know how to compile a kernel you probably dont need to compile a kernel
<alokito> iceroot_: whats the frontend of lm-sensors in kubuntu?
<Diyer1> iceroot_: thanks i have it installed and working.
<Xserver> why does domain.com gets resolved and www.domain.com isn't ?
<shakall691> ty
<kostkon> brando753, orca, it's preinstalled. check your accessibility prefs on ubuntu
<shine1> to Billiard, I don't really need to change it, just want to easily access files in the remote folder, the long name seems annoying, especially after I mount multiple servers, :-(
<BlueEagle> alokito: `aptitude search sensors` lists ksensors as a likely alternative.
<brando753> kostkon: how would i use orca
<kostkon> brando753, ah, speech to text? no
<kurby> does anyone have sup mail client running on ubuntu?
<alokito> ok
<Billiard> shine1: will you could make a symlink to it so its easier to access
<kostkon> brando753, it's text to speech, sorry :( misunderstood
<Xserver> anyone on bind9 ?
<Xserver> i am having problem in dns lookup
<shine1> Billiard: of course, as soon as it can do the job, googling how to make symlink, :)
<Parsi_> NetworkManager says "device not managed"
<Billiard> Parsi_: comment out the devices config from /etc/network/interfaces
<Parsi_> Billiard: no device commented
<Alan502> Good morning, i installed windows on a side partition but now grub doesnt load, how can i set grub as my bootloader again?
<Kenti> I just installed a SATA drive and booting from my IDE drive. Is there anyway to clone my Ubuntu installation onto the SATA or make it bootable without using a bootdisk?
<Billiard> Parsi_: pastebin your interfaces file
<LjL> !grub > Alan502    (Alan502, see the private message from ubottu)
<erUSUL> !grub | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<erUSUL> ouch
<Parsi_> Billiard: http://pastie.org/708953
<sharok> i need some help with my grub D: it says that the kernel has to be loaded before initrd
<Alan502> thanks for the help LjL erUSUL :D
<Billiard> Parsi_: comment out the last line
<sirkikiman> Billboard:im sorry im lost
<Billiard> sirkikiman: use tab, which part you stuck on
<brando753> is there any speech  to text software for ubuntu, i really need it since i have carpal tunnel
<unwedged85> brando753, festival
<Parsi_> Billiard: http://pastie.org/708960 is it ok?
<Billiard> brando753: there is but it doesnt work to well afaik
<Billiard> Parsi_: use #
<hybr1der> hi, i recently did an upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and all my samba configs stopped working, have there been any radical changes betweens those version that i need to change to get it working again, (my windows machines can't connect, it says that the password or username is wrong even though they are correct)?
<unwedged85> brando753, wait, fesitval is text to speech. sry
<Parsi_> Billiard: i shoul logout/login again?
<sirkikiman> Billiard: when you told me to set the res to anything, then hit save xconfig in nvidia-settings, then manually edit the res it saved in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sirkikiman> Billiard: when you told me to set the res to anything, then hit save xconfig in nvidia-settings, then manually edit the res it saved in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   it wont let me save and i dont know what to  edit
<Billiard> sirkikiman: that is like 3 steps which part you stuck on?
<sharok> my grub configuration is bad
<Billiard> sirkikiman: wont let you save?
<Marcooose> I'm trying to run an upgrade of my netbook remix machine from 8.04 but i can't get it to sugest the update. update manager doesn't have all the options I would expect. any ideas?
<sharok> i need a new one
<sharok> please
<sirkikiman> Billiard: no
<Billiard> sirkikiman: try sudo nvidia-settings  maybe
<Parsi_> I installed next default for grub, but when i run it nothing shown
<khensthoth> sharok: Try reinstalling grub. Follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Billiard> Parsi_: you might have to logout login yeah for nm to look at that file
<VCoolio> could it be that gdm-control doesn't work properly with the new gdm? I always used "gdm-control --reboot && enlightenment_remote -exit" but since karmic I only get login screen, no reboot or shutdown
<Billiard> Parsi_: if it still doesnt work you might have to comment out that 2nd to last line as well, sorry i dont remember if thats needed
<Parsi_> Billiard: ok
<sirkikiman> Billiard: i hit save then nothing came up so now what do i do
<Billiard> sirkikiman: close nv-settings   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sharok> my grub works but the codes in menu.lst are crap
<Billiard> sirkikiman: find the resolution line change it and save it
<khensthoth> brando753: Speech recognition and speech-to-text isn't as developed in Linux as it is in Windows. Try referring to http://simon-listens.org/index.php?id=122&L=1 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_speech_recognition_software
<Billiard> sharok: codes are crap?
<sharok> well
<sharok> the settings
<Billiard> sharok: settings are crap?
<sharok> D:
<sharok> where can i paste my things...
<Billiard> sharok: pastie.org
<sharok> ty
<Parsi_> I want to change defaul OS for GRUB
<Parsi_> how can?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Billiard> Parsi_: grub2 ?
<Parsi_> Billiard: i think, that came with 9.10
<erUSUL> !grub2 > Parsi_
<ubottu> Parsi_, please see my private message
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, I couldn't record voice using gnome-sound-recorder. How to solve this?
<dubandy> so i'm trying to install 9.10 server ed. And regardless of what setup I choose I come to "please insert the disc labeled ubuntu server 9.10 _karmic koala_ - release amd64 (20091027.2) in the '/cdrom/'. I've installed a freshly downloaded iso? and there's no other files to download. what fucking cd is the setup talking about?
<sharok> http://pastie.org/708972
<khensthoth> isolat3dsh33p: Make sure you microphone works, and it's not muted first.
<Billiard> sharok: what exactly is the prob other than "settings are crap"
<isolat3dsh33p> khensthoth, done that.
<sharok> well
<sharok> error 18 when i choose ubuntu
<clearscreen> Im planning on running dualscreen... how would that work with workspaces? do I get 8? do I get 2 per screen? how does it work
<sirkikiman> Billiard: what do i change it to
<Parsi_> Billiard: any chance?
<sharok> the linux kernel has to be loaded before initrd
<Billiard> sirkikiman: the resolution that you want
<epinky> aiwata55: you're welcome, glad you've solved it :)
<Billiard> Parsi_: hmm?
<sharok> i dont know how to set it well -.-
<Parsi_> Billiard: change default OS in grub
<Billiard> Parsi_: someone sent you a grub2 link, read that, idk grub2
<Parsi_> Billiard: noone sent
<Billiard> Parsi_: i saw it
<Billiard> !grub2 | Parsi_
<ubottu> Parsi_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<khensthoth> isolat3dsh33p: Are there any error message, or there is no sound?
<Parsi_> Billiard: <ubottu> Parsi_, please see my private message<~~ it's a bot
<Parsi_> thanks
<Billiard> Parsi_: yes, and he messaged you
<whammo> hi folks simple question I hope someone can answer for me: having trouble editing grub2 boot list order, I strictly use the rt kernel, can I bork my system by removing the default I never use?
<epinky> whammo: nope, just make sure you do a backup of grub.conf
<sirkikiman> billiard: i chaned it nothing happened
<Breetai> Hi all. I am trying to get avahi to work. I have 3 machines on my network, each machine can "see" itself, but not the other 2. The documentation on avahi seems sparse at best. Anyone around here know how to troubleshoot avahi or where I can find some decent resources.
<whammo> epinky: sounds good to me. thanks!
<Billiard> sirkikiman: after you restarted x server?
<jonah> hi could anyone please help me. i've installed to faid and reboot i get stuck at busybox/initramfs with ALERT /dev/mapper/nvidia_fgadbadj2 does not exist. Dropping to shell  error message. how can i get my system to boot?
<isolat3dsh33p> khensthoth, no error message at all. Just no sound when I tried to replay the recording. And the progress bar did not move. As if I did not record anything. And when I hit the play button, it make a hiss sound. :/
<ami_> anyone knows if I need to create a user and group for nginx or does nginx does it by itself
<Billiard> sharok: why are you messing with the menu list
<Eloff> I just installed Karmic Server x64 in a VM, trouble is the keyboard setting is all wrong, I can't type quotes (single or double). I found out about dpkg-reconfigure console-setup.
<sharok> because it is the problem -.-
<Eloff> It gives me a huge list of keyboards, none of which is specifically mine
<Billiard> sharok: it messed up on its own?
<whammo> I'd like to know how to add a process to PAM also
<sharok> well yeah, but i installed sabayon after ubuntu
<whammo> as I think ami_ is asking
<Eloff> I just have a US, querty, ascii only keyboard
<keiya> Hey. Twice now I've been playing Klondike while firefox downloads a file in the background, and it's just randomly logged me out of gnome.
<keiya> The first time, it also stopped responding to input.
<sharok> and grub has not some ubuntu things in it
<keiya> Does anyone have any idea what's going on or how to fix it?
<jonah> * i mean i installed to RAID not faid haha. please help
<Eloff> what the heck do I need to do to get my keyboard working?
<sharok> i tried to paste the config of someone else but i get another error
<khensthoth> isolat3dsh33p: Go to System > Preferences > Sound. Change to the Input tab. Tap on your microphone, or speak into it. If the bar on the "Input level" do not move, the microphone isn't configured properly yet.
<epinky> ami_: "sudo apt-get install nginx" already done?  if so then "sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep nginx" to find out
<sharok> i need the kernel file and the argument -.-
<sharok> omg
<dubandy> so i'm trying to install 9.10 server ed. And regardless of what setup I choose I come to "please insert the disc labeled ubuntu server 9.10 _karmic koala_ - release amd64 (20091027.2) in the '/cdrom/'. I've installed a freshly downloaded iso? and there's no other files to download. what fucking cd is the setup talking about?
<Billiard> sharok: try to restore the backup list?
<sharok> what backup list
<isolat3dsh33p> khensthoth, that does not work. So how can i configure the mic correctly?
<Billiard> sharok: usually creates a backup in /boot/grub
<ROBOd> hello
<sharok> it has been overwritten?
<Billiard> sharok: thats a question?
<ami_> epinky: i did install nginx and configure it
<Eloff> oh man this is creepy, if I type a quote it does not show until I type another char after that
<ami_> but doing sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep nginx returns nothing
<sharok> no
<nocleader> Anybody heard anything about samba shares not working with 9.10?
<ROBOd> nocleader: me :)
<Billiard> sharok: how did it get overwritten
<bill_the_ripper> hai all. i just got ubuntu up and running on my emachine. and whenever i play an mp3 the sound comes out really crappy. im using the audacious media player manly. but the problem persists on others as well. system sounds are fine. and when i change the output plugin to the oss output it work for that song before i have to change it to soething else and change it back
<sharok> by my new os
<sharok> new grub
<nocleader> ROBOd ... where you just in samba channel?
<ROBOd> nocleader: yep :P
<nocleader> :)
<epinky> ami_: then user nginx is not there, "adduser nginx" to add it
<Billiard> sharok: you used the same /boot for your 2nd OS ?
<sharok> no
<epinky> ami_: "sudo adduser nginx" , sry
<Billiard> sharok: then how did the 2nd os overwrite the grub menu list backup
<ami_> i can use the apache one
<sharok> because it installed its own grub
<ami_> which is www -data
<ami_>  it works
<Billiard> sharok: but it doesnt go in the /boot you your other os unless you mounted it there
<Billiard> sharok: try update-grub  ?
<keiya> I wonder if it's firefox screwing up when it finishes the download?
<epinky> ami_: you mean "www-data" ? (without space)
<Parsi_> Billiard: i think grub2 made a trouble
<ami_> epinky: i meant user is www group is data
<digitalfiz> is there a way to get newer nvidia drivers installed then what ubuntu offers?
<epinky> ami_: ok :)
<lstarnes> digitalfiz: maybe via envyng
<Billiard> digitalfiz: you can download from nvidias website but i dont recomend it
<willemer> i wanted to change the res of my ttys google says edit ur /boot/grub/menu.lst but i got tons of files in that folder but no menu.lst -.-
<Parsi_> Is grub2 essensial?
<Billiard> Parsi_: you can use grub instead
<epinky> Parsi_: it dep
<epinky> Parsi_: it depends
<lstarnes> Parsi_: you do need to have some sort of bootloader
<Parsi_> how can I make sure that grub is configured correctly?
<Billiard> Parsi_: when it boots?
<renatosrabelo1> does any1 here have a ati radeon 5850 with the catalyst 9.11 driver and  have issues/performance with 3d  in ubuntu Karmic ?
<Parsi_> Billiard: no, now.
<sharok> its not the same grub version -.-
<Billiard> Parsi_: how did you configure it
<epinky> Parsi: multiboot system?
<Parsi_> Billiard: I installed grub2, then removed it, dunno what happened now
<Parsi_> epinky: yes
<evident> hi everybody... is it possible to set the user password that is only 5 chars long? When I try to do it with the gnome interface or with "passwd" in the terminal, it says the password is too short... was this changed with 9.10? Because on a system I set up with 9.04 I was even able to take a password that was only 4 chars long.
<grawity> evident: If you use 'sudo passwd <yourusername>', it will override restrictions.
<dracnoc> Parsi_: here's my experience of Grub2. Use the startup manager from the repos to set the resolution. It is designed for Grub (v1), but Grub2 seems to take on the settings to change the resolution. I had a nightmare setting my tty res, but the startup manager seems to work (albeit with a small message about the res command being depreciated but compensated for).
<Billiard> Parsi_: you could do a grub-install and specify your boot device to make sure its good
<renatosrabelo1> hi guys ..does any1 here have a ati radeon 5850 with the catalyst 9.11 driver and  have issues/performance with 3d  in ubuntu Karmic ? if so .. can u paste me your xorg.conf for me pls .
<bill_the_ripper> i tried checking if it was my driver because with windows the emachines need a certain driver for the audio to work but thats not it. any advice at all?
<Jay_fox> sorry to ask again but there is no-one awake on the #ps3 channel, i'm new to linux and i'm decided to give putting ubuntu on the PS3, but seems i'm having a problem, anyone want to help?
<mynameguy> help please T61 overheating with Ubuntu 9.10?
<Billiard> Parsi_: and to answer your old "default os" question, there is a grub-set-default command
<sharok> there is no config file on my ubuntu partition for grub
<mynameguy> lenovo T61 overheating with Ubuntu 9.10?
<evident> thanks @ grawity ... it worked!
<Parsi_> Billiard: says: install_device not specified.
<h0rder> how to make a mp3 file always choose a certain program ?
<Billiard> Parsi_: ""and specify your boot device""
<jrib> !defaultapp | h0rder
<ubottu> h0rder: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Parsi_> Billiard: I'm novice
<sharok> oh krap nvm
<h0rder> jrib: always ?
<sharok> show me where the kernel is
<mynameguy> can anyone help me with Lenovo T61?
<Billiard> Parsi_: you want it on the mbr?
<pieces> could someone help me with grub error 15 problem?
<Parsi_> Billiard: yes
<jrib> h0rder: yes
<Billiard> Parsi_: whats the device name
<jrib> h0rder: you do it for one mp3 file and it will save the setting.
<Billiard> Parsi_: /dev/sd*
<Parsi_> Billiard: first drive
<h0rder> jrib: thx
<mynameguy> anyone can help me here please?
<sharok> whats the kernel file that grub uses?
<jrib> mynameguy: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Parsi_> Billiard: dunno, sda or sdb:(
<epinky> !anyone | mynameguy
<ubottu> mynameguy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kenti> I need an image for a bootable USB 512MB stick. Anyone know of any?
<Billiard> Parsi_: which is ubuntu installed to?
<Parsi_> Billiard: last partition
<jrib> Kenti: you can probably use the minimal installer
<mynameguy> Hello, Today I installed Ubuntu 9.10 (fresh installation) on Lenovo Thinkpad T61, but my laptop is overheating and I am fearing some hardware will burn out.
<jrib> !minimal | Kenti
<ubottu> Kenti: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jrib> !install > Kenti
<ubottu> Kenti, please see my private message
<Billiard> Parsi_: which hard drive
<Parsi_> Billiard: I've one HDD
<Kenti> thank you guys
<sharok> omg -.-
<Billiard> Parsi_: then you have  a flash drive plugged in or somethin if you have sdb
<akyapt> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: assaultcube-data (= 1.00-1~getdeb2)...how to fix
<mynameguy> Hello, Today I installed Ubuntu 9.10 (fresh installation) on Lenovo Thinkpad T61, but my laptop is overheating and I am fearing some hardware will burn out.
<Charmander> IS THIS LASTCO?
<lstarnes> Charmander: this is #ubuntu
<Billiard> Parsi_: run mount / it will error and give you the partition name
<Charmander> THIS IS LASTCO?
<lstarnes> Charmander: no
<bazhang> Charmander, no
<Charmander> what game?
<Parsi_> Billiard: it's sda
<lstarnes> Charmander: no game
<Billiard> Parsi_: try   sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Charmander> lol
<lstarnes> Charmander: this is the channel for Ubuntu, a distribution of GNU/Linux
<digitalfiz> lstarnes, envy offers the same version of the driver ubuntu already has installed lol oh well i wont mess with it
<sharok> idk what to do with my grub...
<Tartaros> firefox tells me I can't start it because it's already running. But it's not. Is there some lock file I could delete or something?
<mynameguy> Hello, Today I installed Ubuntu 9.10 (fresh installation) on Lenovo Thinkpad T61, but my laptop is overheating and I am fearing some hardware will burn out.
<hassanakevazir> Tartaros, pkill firefox
<maco> Tartaros: there's no visible window, or there's no such process? how are you determining "not running"?
<Billiard> sharok: grub-mkconfig  ?
<h4f> Tartaros:  did you ever started firefox as root or other user ?
<bill_the_ripper> mynameguy, thats not really a OS issue, get a cooling pad?
<mynameguy> I was running Vista earlier and there was no heating issues/
<Tartaros> maco: by looking in system monitor and not finding the process, and also unning killall firefox with "no such process" error
<sharok> gonna try this
<mynameguy> I was running Vista earlier and there was no heating issues.....Ok I will go back to Vista .
<maco> mynameguy: perhaps vista wasnt using your system's resources fully?
<Martincz> Please anyone can help me with Teamspeak 2 client? I hear other peoples lagged and my microphone dont work..
<sharok> the command does not exist
<epinky> mynameguy: it never worked well on T61 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/370173
<Tartaros> h4f: no. I start it by tjhe default menu launcher, and I exited it last time because of new addons, by pressing the "restart firefox" button
<sharok> anyway i changed the settings by myself
<jonah> can anyone please help me chroot into my system, it's raid and i can't get in. i've tried mount /dev/mapper/nvidia_badfag2 /mnt and it says it's not found....
<sharok> gonna reboot to see it works
<sharok> brb
<h4f> Tartaros: try starting it in safe mode from comand line
<pieces> could someone help me fix grub erroer 15 or point me to a channel that can help?
<Jay_fox> mynameguy: do not use vista, get a copy of XP atleast vista uses up too many resorces for no reason
<Tartaros> h4f: safe-mode doesn't help
<Tartaros> hassanakevazir: pkill firefox has no effect
<Jay_fox> sorry to ask again but there is no-one awake on the #ps3 channel, i'm new to linux and i'm decided to give putting ubuntu on the PS3, but seems i'm having a problem, anyone want to help?
<Gopher1> I am trying to play Warcraft 3 with Wine, it installed fine but now when I run it the movie plays and the game jsut goes black and freezes.  What am I doing wrong?
<h4f>  Tartaros did you try restarting ?
<Billiard> !ps3
<pominoz87> Hi Guys got a problem with connecting to net
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<Concretesledge> how do i execute a webpage streaming audio from terminal
<bill_the_ripper> Jay_fox, well can you define the problem more specifically?
<digitalfiz> Billiard, think using the installer directly from nvidia is a good idea?
<dracnoc> mynameguy: try using the following command in a terminal and see how it behaves: sudo cpufreq-selector -g powersave
<hassanakevazir> Tartaros, either I'm too sleepy, or this happened once to me and I had to restart :/
<Billiard> digitalfiz: i wouldnt use it, but it might work,  package managers drivers work perfect and are new enough for me
<rrr__> Is there a replacement for Mediaplayer connectivity?
<sharok> sake error 19
<sharok> same*
<Tartaros> h4f: no. Restarting is for windows pussies :)
<hassanakevazir> Jay_fox, ask
<om26er> !language | Tartaros
<ubottu> Tartaros: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tartaros> hassanakevazir: I'd say there's almost always a way without restarting, maybe except switching to new kernel :)
<sharok> oh well..... -.-
<bill_the_ripper> any ideas how to get clear sound from the system sounds and mp3s?
<pominoz87> I am using jaunty 9.04 and connecting to net with a usb dongle which installs fine. I can setup and connect to my mobile broadband connector by clicking connect and it says I am connected but then I cannot use anything with the internet???I am on the dongle now in XP on another partition so I don't understand the problem?Any help guys?
<randomusr> how does one turn the track pad on and off in 9.10?
<h4f>  Tartaros: ps -e|grep firefox does it find any think ?
<nasdsadasd> what does that do ?.I
<hassanakevazir> Tartaros, there definitely is, maybe try resetting the X server first? not sure
<pieces> could someone help me fix Grub Error 15, I find instructions on the forms but they dont work
<digitalfiz> delete your .firefox folder if it doesnt have anything important maybe it holds some type of pid file
<Alan__> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Tartaros> h4f: nothing
<om26er> randomusr, Fn+F7
<mynameguy1> what does that do ?.I
<ahtmly2k> help: i can't mount my ntfs, it says: libhal.c : wrong reply from hald. Expecting an array.org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.InvalidMountOption
<Billiard> ahtmly2k: when do you get that error?
<Tartaros> hassanakevazir: well I'd prefer a way that doesn't kill my current x session :) sounds silly to needing a restart just because firefox thinks it's running
<sharok> okay
<h4f> Tartaros: try starting it from root gksudo firefox . As I am thinking you started it once as root. and now it changed some folder permissions
<sharok> another try...
<sharok> brb
<sshc> pieces: see warning in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 ; you need to use supergrub (not a live session) to boot into your normal installation and purge grub-pc with "apt-get purge grub-pc" (or purge grub2 if that's what you installed) and then "apt-get install grub2", even if you previously installed grub2.  Don't run any upgrade-grub commands after the reinstallation.
<Parsi_> Billiard: /boot/grub/menu.lst is empty
 * switchgirl wonders why her 4gb sd aint there
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/324593/
<pieces> sshc: k ill give it a try thanks
<randomusr> om26er: no go
<pominoz87> can ne1 help with prob ?:-s
<Billiard> Parsi_: grub2 might not use menu.lst not positive
<mathepic> Parsi_: menu.lst is for legacy grub
<Parsi_> mathepic: how can i change default for grub2?
<Billiard> Parsi_: try grub-set-default
<ahtmly2k> just today, i think i accidentally inserted wrong options.. and now i cant mount it again..
<Martincz> Please anyone can help me with Teamspeak 2 client? I hear other peoples lagged and my microphone dont work..
<h4f> Tartaros: any results
<h4f> ?
<Billiard> ahtmly2k: where did you "insert wrong options"
<Parsi_> Billiard: says: entry not specified.
<Tartaros> h4f: well yeah it does start when run from gksudo
<pominoz87> I am using jaunty 9.04 and connecting to net with a usb dongle which installs fine. I can setup and connect to my mobile broadband connector by clicking connect and it says I am connected but then I cannot use anything with the internet???I am on the dongle now in XP on another partition so I don't understand the problem?Any help guys?
<ahtmly2k> in the drive properties, i think it was on the last and second last tab
<jonah> please can someone help me chroot, how do you scan what raid disks are there, when i try to mount it says device not found
<Tartaros> but it's not what I want obviously, and it still didn't help for running it as me :)
<Billiard> Parsi_: specify a number probably
<ahtmly2k> on the properties window
<Parsi_> Billiard: which number?
<Billiard> ahtmly2k: can you unset the properties?
<sharok> another failure: grub can't find the kernel
<sharok> where the hell is the kernel!!!
<h4f> Tartaros: so that means that some time ago you started it from root accidentaly. and now some folder permissions are changed to root. so you (user ) can access it. you either delete them or change permission back
<Parsi_> Billiard: I want to remove this grub, and install default:(
<h4f> *can't
<spridel> i wonder, can i allocate more on board ram to my video function of my laptop so i can run my laptop and monitor at 1280x800?
<Billiard> Parsi_: idk which number you want
<Tartaros> h4f: I can't see how it means I ran it in the past
<ahtmly2k> thats the problem, i cant unset it.. theres no properties option for unmounted drives
<ahtmly2k> am i doomed? heheheh..
<h4f> Tartaros:  did you ever start firefox from terminal ?
<khensthoth> pominoz87: Does everything that requires internet connectivity not work?
<sharok> where is the kernel file that grub needs -.- oh please help me
<pominoz87> o/
<Tartaros> h4f: I'd say it means that something is wrong with my firefox profile
<dracnoc> spridel: have you checked your BIOS? Graphics RAM is usually set there.
<lstarnes> sharok: it's /boot/vmlinuz-$(uname -r)
<Parsi_> how to remove grub2 and install default grub ?
<h4f> Tartaros: or may be some of your addon giving trouble. try creating new profile
<epinky> Tartaros: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_OLD
<sharok> ty
<corey> anyone wanna recommend a desktop environment? im using gnome now.. just wanna try something new
<olvap> hi, i have seen that sometimes its posible to run a scripts, like ~ tell or something, any one can tell me how to write a scripts?
<Billiard> sharok: /vmlinuz should be a symlink to the lastest one
<grawity> corey: Xfce, KDE, LXDE
<Tartaros> epinky: yeah just what I was gonna do :)
<olvap> or where i could ask
<corey> grawity, thanks.. which one outta the 3 would u use
<toffan> hello all
<noir> olvap: do you mean like shell scripts?
<Billiard> olvap: just save a file, then run it with "bash filename"
<toffan> what is the terminal commands for uninstall a dotnet application?
<sharok> okay, gonna retry, brb
<grawity> corey: I use neither.
<Tartaros> ok renaming the profile in my ~ helped. So now how do I find out what's wrong in it? :)
<isolat3dsh33p> !ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<sirkikiman> Billiard: you got the resolution fixed but now i have no titlebars on the windows
<olvap> noir: Billiard: i dont know, i need to roll a dice
<jonah> would anyone please help me find my disk location so i can chroot
<Billiard> sirkikiman: thats odd, using compiz?
<Xserver> i can access my domain using domain.com but can't with www.domain.com
<Xserver> any idea whats wrong ?
<Billiard> olvap: google how to write shell scripts
<olvap> ok
<erUSUL> jonah: you chrrot to where you mounted the disk.You should know where you mounted it
<noir> Hey guys. I'm trying to get an Express-Card to eSATA adapter to work. It's based on the JMicron JMB36x chipset, if that matters to anyone. Apparently there is kernel support (and it worked with my previous laptop) but now no dice. lshw, lspci, dmesg, etc all give me nothing
<crespo> Hi everybody
<Tartaros> hmm now it forgot where's my profile, that's just great
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, i got this error while trying to start ubuntu-one: Authorization Error [Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<sirkikiman> Billiard: im new to ubuntu whats compiz
<usuario> hola
<usuario> hay alguien
<Billiard> sirkikiman: goto the appearance settings menu option and turn off the special effects
<isolat3dsh33p> !compiz | sirkikiman
<ubottu> sirkikiman: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<crespo> how can i Flush one IPsec tunnel?.. I have established 5 tunnels to different n/ws
<lrenga> q paso
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crespo> i want to flush one of them
<crespo> can i use racoonctl?
<isilion> hi. i have installed intel driver with aiglx enabled. im trying to run compiz, it runs but no ok; it freezes a moment everytime i rotate the cube by moving a window to the edge
<crespo> racoonctl fs isakmp will flush all tunnels... i dont want tat
<Parsi_> Billiard: i think i did it
<Parsi_> let me try restarting
<sharok> this time i got error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<Billiard> Parsi_: k
<sirkikiman> Billiard: thanks now there fixed
<sharok> i tried /vmlinuz
<SuperPii> I get a bump from my speakers whenever I try to pay an audio/movie file. it looks l like it makes the bump sound when it tries to use the sound card. any one familiar with this problem?
<isilion> isilion, also, it worked perfecty until a disgraceful update
<Billiard> sirkikiman: ok, not Really a solution if you must have the special effects off though
<arche> anyone here know how to install/apply a theme for gdesklets?
<noir> Regarding the eSATA card: wondering if I should try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/482699
<arche> or could someone point me in the righ direction? i can't find info on this anywhere
<Billiard> sharok: can you chroot and grub-mkconfig ?
<isilion> hi. i have installed intel driver with aiglx enabled. im trying to run compiz, it runs but no ok; it freezes a moment everytime i rotate the cube by moving a window to the edge, also, it worked perfecty until a disgraceful update
<corey> whats the easiest way to get the latest version of KDE? im on there site and cant seem to find a download link
<erUSUL> !latest | corey
<pominoz87> I am using jaunty 9.04 and connecting to net with a usb dongle which installs fine. I can setup and connect to my mobile broadband connector by clicking connect and it says I am connected but then I cannot use anything with the internet???I am on the dongle now in XP on another partition so I don't understand the problem?Any help guys?
<ubottu> corey: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<sharok> what is chroot
<Symmetria> root@SAN2:~# mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdf
<Symmetria> mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sdf for write - not zeroing
<Symmetria> ^^^ wtf, how do I find out whats holding that
<sebsebseb> hi
<Symmetria> because lsof doesnt show anything
<sebsebseb> !language |  Symmetria
<ubottu> Symmetria: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Symmetria> and I can fdisk that disk just fine
<Billiard> sharok: you are modifing your grub config from a live cd or other installation right?
<sharok> chroot alone does not work
<corey> erUSUL, well i dont have KDE at all..
<LjL> corey: you do realize that KDE represents the bulk of one's operating environment, and it's unrealistic to just "download it and run it"...?
<sharok> from another os yeah
<LjL> corey: then if you want it, install it from the repositories
<LjL> !kde > corey    (corey, see the private message from ubottu)
<pieces> sshc: in those directions you showed me it says "Tell grub what drive it should install itself to (press space bar to select a drive and don't continue without selecting one)" what exactly is it talking about?
<Billiard> sharok: try chroot /mountpointtobrokenubuntu    then    grub-mkconfig
<sirkikiman> Billiard: now the visual effects when i turn the on dont work
<erUSUL> corey: then install it from repositories as LjL says. in ubuntu is easy you install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<sorin7486> is there a hardware hacking channel ? I have a problem that is not related to Ubuntu ...
<Billiard> sirkikiman: do you get an error?
<sharok> hum
<corey> thanks LjL
<erUSUL> corey: and you can chhose it in the login window
<corey> yeah I know.. all I got is gnome and xterm or somethin
<serp-> I have a 64-bit Ubuntu. I want to use a .so that was built for 32-bit. What should I do?
<sirkikiman> Billiard: yea or it will go back to no titlebars
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Billiard> serp-: i beleive the package is called getlib or getlibs it will download the libs for a program you specify
<corey> so after use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, it should be in the login screen?
<sharok> i don't know how to see the name of the partition
<Billiard> sharok: hmm?
<sharok> i dont have nautilus btw
<serp-> Billiard: it is some custom non-open library...
<Billiard> serp-: getlib might like you install a 32bit library you specify not positive
<d4non> hi
<sharok> idk what is the mount point
<erUSUL> serp-: a 64 bit app can not use a 32 bit shared library.
<Billiard> sharok: its where you mounted it
<serp-> erUSUL: okay
<sharok> well, i dont know that
<sharok> xD
<Billiard> sharok: if you are on a desktop live cd it probably mounts in /media somewhere
<bet> Hi every one
<sharok> im on an installed os
<kisuke> ok so how does one format a partition in ntfs in gparted?
<scheeri> HI Dear Community!
<Billiard> sharok: which os?
<bet> hi
<sharok> sabayon linux
<Billiard> sharok: whatever that is, run the command mount see if you can find it
<fahadsadah> I have a folder full of files
<d4non> got a question regarding using gpart: is writing to the external drive like this sudo gpart -W [disk to be recovered] [external drive]
<fahadsadah> x1 to x1000
<fahadsadah> How do I make them from, for example, x1 to x0001?
<bet> Do any body know to install /where to download ubuntu 9.04 thems
<pieces> I am trying to follow the directions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 for fixing Grub Error 15 and need help understanding what is ment by "Tell grub what drive it should install itself to (press space bar to select a drive and don't continue without selecting one)"
<sharok> its the only thing i see
<igge_> trying to install wine, but get "E: Broken packages"... any clues?
<scheeri> I would need an answer  ;-) Wich Ubuntu Karmic I have to install on a an Intel Xeon  server? x86 or amd64?
<sirkikiman> Billiard: yea or it will go back to no titlebars
<Billiard> sirkikiman: one sec
<olvap> Billiard: im still reading but, i need to run the script, in the channel. its posible whit shell?
<kisuke> igge_: you probally need to enable the multiverse and universe repos
<sirkikiman> Billiard: ok take your time im in no rush
<handheldCar> My screensaver isn't coming on.
<igge_> kisuke: they are all enabled
<sharok> uhhhh.... wth im doing....
<Billiard> sirkikiman: run gnome-appearace-properties   from the command line, look for an error in the terminal when you try to turn on the effects
<kisuke> igge_: have you tried instaling through synaptic?
<sharok> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<Billiard> sharok: run the command mount, you see where your ubuntu partition is mounted?
<Concretesledge> THANKS FOR NOTHIGN
<Concretesledge> if anyone wants to know how to do it
<kisuke> how does one make an NTFS partition in gparted in 9.10
<Concretesledge> just ask me
<FloodBot2> Concretesledge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sharok> ehm well
<Concretesledge> kisuke you can't make an NTFS partition with linux i dont think
<grawity> kisuke: You'll need the "ntfsprogs" package, I think.
<grawity> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Concretesledge> oh..
<Concretesledge> cool
<igge_> kisuke: yep tried that too it says: "could not mark all packages for upgrade" and then "the following packages have unmet dependencies..." and then it just says "wine:"
<bazhang> Concretesledge, sure you can
<d4non> got a question regarding using gpart: is writing to the external drive like this sudo gpart -W [disk to be recovered] [external drive]
<sharok> now im lost... i dont know if its sdb3 or sdb5 -.-
<sharok> but i see sdb5
<diddy> Does anybody know how to use the software Graphviz?
<Parsi> Billiard: grub is ok, networkManager shows connections, but I cannot connect via NM
<bazhang> Concretesledge, boot up a gparted live cd and do it that way
<Kenti> Hi, I created a bootable flash drive using UNetbootin, and set it as the boot device in my BIOS but it won't boot
<diddy> I installed it but can neither start it nor find it.
<Billiard> sharok: look where sdb3 or 5 is mounted, see which it is
<sharok>  /dev/sdb5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<bazhang> Kenti, you may need to do it again, I've had to do it a couple times in the past to get it right
<Billiard> sharok: / is the os you are using now
<Kenti> ok
<Gopher1>  I am trying to play Warcraft 3 with Wine, it installed fine but now when I run it the movie plays and the game justt goes black and freezes.  What am I doing wrong?
<sharok> so its sdb3 for ubuntu
<olvap> any one could tell me if its posible to run a scripts on a channel?
<sharok> i dont see it
<Billiard> sharok: did you mount it yet?
<olvap> or any could tell me where ask
<bazhang> Gopher1, what does the appdb say?
<d4non> got a question regarding using gpart: is writing to the external drive like this sudo gpart -W [disk to be recovered] [external drive] or otherwise
<Parsi> Gopher1: what's you graphic processor?
<igge_> kisuke: seems to be the same thing as here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/441830
<bazhang> !appdb | Gopher1
<ubottu> Gopher1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sharok> i can unmount - mount it
<Billiard> d4non: man gpart
<sharok> but the command mount dont show it
<Billiard> sharok: mount it
<d4non> Billiard no information in there
<kisuke> igge_: try "sudo apt-get build-dep wine" at a command prompt
<Billiard> sharok: after you mount it, mount will show it
<Gopher1> It worked before, I don't know why it wont now, but I know graphically itsfine
<Billiard> d4non: google
<igge_> kisuke: realized my system was not up to date.. will try that first
<bazhang> Gopher1, #winehq if no one here knows
<d4non> Billiard also no success
<kisuke> !google | Billiard
<Gopher1> Alright, thanks
<ubottu> Billiard: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sharok> device is busy...... wth
<igge_> kisuke: ok will try
<kisuke> igge_:  may not need it i didnt see you not uypto date comment
<sharok> it keep saying device busy
<virtuald> halp why don't i have any text consoles in karmic?
<sharok> i dont use it
<virtuald> just blinking cursors
<igge_> kisuke: something is happening... it downloads hell of a lot of packages
<Billiard> sharok: so its mounted right now?
<sharok> yeah
<Billiard> sharok: run the command mount see where its mounted
<igge_> kisuke: but was same proplem after i updated... so trying what you suggested now
<Billiard> d4non: what exactly are you trying to do
<sirkikiman> Billiard: whats command to run gnome-appearace-properties
<Parsi> is MSCorefonts package available for x64?
<Billiard> sirkikiman: exactly that
<sharok>  /dev/sdb5 on /media/disk type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<shine2> Gosh, why every time I tried to change "display" my ubuntu goes dead!  :'( I am now connecting my labtop with an external monitor
<istigkeit> hello folks
<Billiard> sharok: chroot /media/disk
<Billiard> sharok: then try   grub-mkconfig
<spridel> shine i've got a similar problem
<istigkeit> is there a kind soul here who is willing to help a linux noob with some simple file permission trouble?
<Hyperlite4949> i am trying to install autodesk revit via wine, but it doesn't seem to work.. any suggestions on how to get this to work?
<sharok> chroot dont works
<igge_> kisuke: still the same problem
<shine2> spridel, I just got this problem after a new installation of 9.10
<kisuke> !appdb | Hyperlite4949
<ubottu> Hyperlite4949: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sharok> cd maybe???
<Billiard> sharok: what?
<sharok> nothing works!
<Billiard> sharok: what does chroot say!!
<trism> Hyperlite4949: appdb rates all the versions as garbage, so you probably won't have much luck getting it to work
<johnjohn101> i have some questions about install ubuntu on a usb hard drive that I want to use as a live cd, is this where I can get help?
<kisuke> igge_: run it in a terminal and post the out put to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<spridel> !Shine2 yeah i just installed 9.10 on my laptop as a second O/S, so i'm basically a newb, but it works on my xp side which is very strange
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<d4non> Billiard trying to recover my lost partition table into an external drive
<bazhang> johnjohn101, unetbootin can do that
<sharok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/324645/
<igge_> kisuke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/324644/
<rrr__> Is there a replacement for Mediaplayer connectivity?
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | d4non
<ubottu> d4non: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<shani_> hai
<erUSUL> d4non: has a good how to in its webpage
<d4non> erUSUL testdisk failed for me
<ratapoil> I' trying to work with GIMP. the layer box has completely vanished. I see no option anywhere to make it appear. How am I supposed to operate the program?
<erUSUL> !info gpart | d4non
<ubottu> d4non: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-9 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 108 kB
<deserteagle> hellos
<kisuke> igge_: sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<d4non> erUSUL this is what I am trying to use now erUSUL
<kisuke> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<deserteagle> anyone know how to use the scrobbler plugin in Audacious?
<sharok> i wish there could be something automatic -.-
<d4non> I partially formated that partition with ext3 so it's broken
<Billiard> sharok: i would try a ubuntu live cd, idk about the os you are using
<igge_> kisuke: aha... :)
<erUSUL> d4non: so its a parition no the parition table what you want to recover ?
<pedro0727> anyone know how to setup loadbalancer or NIC bonding?
<kisuke> igge_: i hate when it does that
<sharok> it the same kernel
<sharok> but its gentoo based
<shine2> spridel, I am also new to ubuntu. My last installation of 9.10, "display" works great. But one day after a hard power off, I couldn't get in the system, so I did a new install, I am not sure why I couldn't change "display" now~~ :-(, really annoying
<bazhang> sharok, gentoo?
<sharok> yeah
<trism> ratapoil: if you click one of the little arrows next two any of the sections (such as where the tool properties are) you can add back the layers section
<erUSUL> pedro0727: in /etc/network/interfaces there are good how tos on the web
<Zargle> black screen of death can anyone help
<bazhang> sharok, are you using ubuntu?
<sharok> not right now
<igge_> kisuke: thanks
<bazhang> sharok, which distro
<igge_> seems to be working now
<sharok> sabayon
<Hyperlite4949> trism: so is there no way to get autesk revit to work on linux?
<kisuke> igge_: no problem
<pedro0727> thanks erUSUL
<rrr__> Hyperlite4949: of course there is a way.
<ikonia> Zargle: explain your problem rather than making up phrases like black screen of death
<rrr__> Hyperlite4949: just pay someone some money and it will work.
<Hyperlite4949> ?
<Zargle> i did boot up normally and it gave meblack screen, and so i did alt/option control f1, and every other combination, then i plugged in another keyboard and hit f1 with the alt and control, and then i booted up in recover and did the prompt and i logged in, it said when i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserve-xorg
<ikonia> Hyperlite4949: you'll need to contact the vendor if you want them to start to support linux
<Zargle> Package 'xserve-xorg' is not installed and no info is available. use dpkg --stuff... and dpkg -- content stuff... usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserve-xorg is not installed
<bazhang> sharok, this is Ubuntu support ; #sabayon for Sabayon support
<Hyperlite4949> haha ok so no luck huh
<d4non> erUSUL the partition is broken because I partially formatted the partition with ext3
<Hyperlite4949> thanks though guys
<sharok> i want to fix my ubuntu distro!!!!
<ikonia> Zargle: what video card do you have
<sharok> not sabayon!
<erUSUL> pedro0727: http://wiki.debian.org/Bonding
<Zargle> nivdia
<ikonia> sharok: please don't be stupid in here
<Zargle> and iw as installing one of there drivers
<ikonia> sharok: ubuntu is not responsible for sabayon
<erUSUL> d4non: so you want to recover data on it ?
<Zargle> new at linux
<sirkikiman> Billiard: im confused what do i type in terminal to open gnome-appearace-properties
<sharok> omg
<Zargle> english?
<ikonia> Zargle: ok - step back for a second
<sharok> but the problem is ubuntu
<d4non> erUSUL like 40 gbs of the partition, so recovering the partition table is the first thing I need to do, and recovering to an external drive seems to be safest option
<Zargle> ok
<kisuke> how do you make a ntfs partition in gparted on kartmic i could do it on jaunty but not on karmic please elp
<bazhang> sharok, you said you were using sabayon
<Billiard> sirkikiman: exactly ""gnome-appearace-properties""
<ikonia> sharok: you're not using ubuntu - so ubuntu is not the problem
<deserteagle> kisuke: do you have the ntfs-3g package installed?
<ikonia> Zargle: first things first, don't use third party modules unless you %101 have to , they can be more of a problem
<sharok> if i go to #sabayon they will tell me to go to #ubuntu
<sirkikiman> Billiard: lol thanks for putting up with me
<sharok> and i will die
<erUSUL> d4non: but are you sure the parition table is broken. formatting a parition does not touch the partition table
<ikonia> sharok: stop now please, #ubuntu does not support other distros,
<Gnea> sharok: you said you're using sabayon, not ubuntu.
<kisuke> deserteagle: yes im not a complete noob
<Zargle> I was using there recommeneded driver upates which it detected my graphics card and started to update
<sharok> i want to use ubuntu
<Gnea> sharok: then what's the problem
<Zargle> mid way everything froze so i restarted and got the black screen
<deserteagle> kisuke: do i read minds? i don't know your level of competence
<ikonia> Zargle: ahh ok, so that's not a 3rd part option
<bazhang> sharok, but you are not using it now
<sharok> grub
<Gnea> sharok: download it and install it
<ikonia> Zargle: that's good news
<kisuke> deserteagle: sorry i snapped just ring to get this to work for severl hours now
<sharok> already done
<Billiard> sharok: if you go on a ubuntu live cd ill try to help you again
<sharok> not booting
<ikonia> Zargle: so what is the current status of your machine
<Gnea> sharok: then install grub correctly
<ikonia> sharok: can you define not booting please.
<Gnea> !grub | sharok
<ubottu> sharok: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sharok> grub is blind, it does not see the kernel
<deserteagle> kisuke: i know how frustrating things can get
<d4non> erUSUL it does, if you by mistake format part of the existing partition with ext3 and rest of the partition is formatted as "empty space"
<istigkeit> looking for quick noob help with file mounting and permissions, any takers?
<Zargle> well im on my mac partition right now the screen will go black after i "book up normally" but when i do recover mode i can do some terminal stuff
<ikonia> sharok: can you please explain in factual words rather than "blind does not see kenrel"
<ikonia> istigkeit: just ask
<EntityReborn_> Hai. Having fun with getting an Epson All in one NX415 to scan. I can print (using the driver for the NX400, just can't scan)
<bazhang> sharok, this is karmic you wish to dual boot with sabayon ?
<Zargle> which is when i did the commands
<thiebaude> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> Zargle: ok - what nvidia card is in the mac you're on ?
<Gnea> sharok: we need a more technical breakdown on the problem, please
<sharok> it just don't see it
<sharok> error 19
<kisuke> deserteagle: the option to format to ntfs is gone in parted and i do have ntfs-3g installed
<sharok> with vmlinuz it gives me error 13
<Zargle> NVIDIA GeForce 9400M & GT
<bazhang> sharok, please answer my question
<kisuke> deserteagle: gparted*
<sharok> yes
<deserteagle> kisuke: let me check it out
<istigkeit> I have an external drive I have mounted, my wife has a login and cannot access the drive -- I'm pretty sure i'm setting permission correctly but nothing is changing
<shine2> Anyone has any suggestions about  how to fix "ubuntu  die when trying to change "display""? end up with hard power off every time makes freak out since I installed the system using wubi: one day I will just can not get into the system, :'(, help! help!
<Gnea> sharok: yeah, use the livecd to reinstal grub, here are the instructions:
<Gnea> !grub | sharok
<ubottu> sharok: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ikonia> sharok: what option are you using if your not using vmlinuz
<Gnea> sharok: first url
<sharok> okay, but now sabayon will be broken
<sharok> gonna try
<EntityReborn_> anyone?
<istigkeit> sudo chmod 777 *filename* -R should set permission for everyone, right?
<d4non> erUSUL that is what I did when I was about to install Ubuntu in the one of the existing partitions free space, and it resulted in removing this partition and creating a formatted 40gb ext3 partition
<ikonia> EntityReborn_: anyone what ?
<Zargle> ikonia hello?
<EntityReborn_> Hai. Having fun with getting an Epson All in one NX415 to scan. I can print (using the driver for the NX400, just can't scan)
<sirkikiman> Billiard: i get this when i did what you told me to and also a bunch of failed under lines of commands Gdk-CRITICAL
<ikonia> Zargle: yup, just reading your cards support, one moment
<blck> Hi
<Zargle> ok sorry :p
<ikonia> istigkeit: what file system is on the external drive
<ikonia> Zargle: not a problem
<blck> How illegal is kismet? Am I guilty when using it to learn and check my wlan
<d4non> erUSUL therefore the partition table is broken, and I couldn't use testdisk
<Billiard> sirkikiman: pastebin the errors when you try to enable the effects
<erUSUL> d4non: i would make a dd image of the partition and try to recover data through something like photorec; scalpel etc...
<erUSUL> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<EntityReborn_> Anyone succeed at scanning in karmic?
<ikonia> Zargle: this is ubuntu 9.10 ?
<blacknred0> any thoughts on why my crontab is calling my bash script but not executing it?!
<squircle> blck: it depends what geographical area you're in, but I know in north america (and most other places) it's not illegal unless you're purposely trying to crack somebody's wifi
<ikonia> EntityReborn_: not with your device, but scanning in general, yes
<Zargle> yes sir
<EntityReborn_> ikonia, any advice?
<squircle> blck: I use kismet to check my own wireless security, no problem
<Zargle> just downloaded it and reinstalled the OS of my map
<d4non> erUSUL: define "dd image"
<ikonia> EntityReborn_: use hardware that is supported is the easy and obvious device, epson and cannon have poor support
<ikonia> !info nvidia-glx
<khensthoth> EntityReborn_: Forumers reported getting the scanner and printer working. Perhaps you should try their advice. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7947793#post7947793
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx does not exist in karmic
<Zargle> i was downloading the wireless drivers to.  Card Type:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x8D)
<EntityReborn_> ikonia, not a choice, the AIO was given to me
<blck> squircle, How dangerous is it, can i destroy anything? You see, I'm new in this area... Any tutorial or something like that would be wonderful
<ikonia> EntityReborn_: I understand that is not always easy
<pedro0727> anyone know what is the cause and solution on this error "loading grub err 22" grub is not loading
<sirkikiman> Billiard: whats pastebin
<erUSUL> d4non: sudo dd if=/dev/sdxx of=parition_dd_image.img
<ikonia> Zargle: ok, do you know how to use a text editor ?
<N3OInc> Hello ya'll.
<EntityReborn_> khensthoth, no go
<epinky> !pastebin | sirkikiman
<ubottu> sirkikiman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Zargle> i can try
<ikonia> Zargle: what text editor do you know how to use ?
<Zargle> text edit
<EntityReborn_> khensthoth, I saw that post too, and its instructions are for a different version, and fail on karmic
<Zargle> on my mac side
<blacknred0> any thoughts on why my crontab is calling my bash script but not executing it?!
<squircle> blck: no, it can't destroy anything. i'm looking for a tutorial right now...
<kisuke> !grub | pedro0727
<Zargle> and kinda nano right for terminal
<ubottu> pedro0727: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ikonia> Zargle: I mean in ubuntu
<thiebaude> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Zargle> ikonia: Nano is one right?
<blck> squircle: I promise to do nothing bad.... I'm just intrested in how things are working :D
<squircle> blck: just like me :)
<ikonia> Zargle: cool, if you can use that
<EntityReborn_> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<khensthoth> EntityReborn_: Different version of Ubuntu or different model of printer/scanner?
<ikonia> Zargle: I need you to boot into ubuntu and use the command "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<EntityReborn_> khensthoth, version of ubuntu, looks like.
<om26er>  /part
<ikonia> Zargle: in that file is a section that will say "device generic video card"
<Zargle> alright after that
<olvap> !roll 1d4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roll 1d4
<ubuntu> Hi
<erUSUL> d4non: by working in the image you avoid the risk of worsening the situation
<ikonia> Zargle: under that section add the line        Driver "vesa"
<Zargle> change it to visa?
<Zargle> yah..
<Zargle> heard about that
<ikonia> Zargle: perfect, then restart and you should get a basic desktop that we can work on
<ubuntu> I have some problem with my VGA card
<ubuntu> I can't load Compiz
<ikonia> Zargle: then we can fix it properly
<ikonia> Zargle: is that do-able
<ubuntu> someone Help
<squircle> blck: i'm sure if you search through google for kismet tutorials you'll find a bunch.
<Zargle> will we beable to install the graphics card should i just instal the boot camp drivers
<EntityReborn_> khensthoth, IE, the /usr/share/cups/model path doesn't exist, and for installing PIPSLite, I get cups-config not installed, etc
<Zargle> thanks
<blck> squircle, jep I'll try thanks a lot
<ikonia> Zargle: one thing at at time
<squircle> blck: I use it on OS X, it's pretty easy
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: First I would like you to change your nickname to something less generic. Then we can have a look at your graphics issue.
<Zargle> thank you
<ubuntu> Is there anyone to help me ?
<LordVorp> I want to change my inputrc, so that Alt-F, for example, becomes Meta-F instead of the (ae) char.  what's the right setting?
<d4non> erUSUL sounds good
<ubuntu> I am stuck
<ubuntu> someone there ?
<LordVorp> ubuntu: type /nick (some_new_nick) and you might get some help
<kisuke> deserteagle: any thing?
<grawity> LordVorp: Are you using Xterm?
<ikonia> !patience | ubuntu
<erUSUL> d4non: most recovery tools can work on disk images (even of the whole disk)
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<EntityReborn_> ubuntu, no.
<LordVorp> grawity: yes
<bazhang> ubuntu, describe you issue with a lot of details please
<pedro0727> thank you ubottu
<grawity> LordVorp: Add to ~/.Xresources: Xterm*metaSendsEscape: true
<UmmU> bazhang I have i think a trouble graphic card
<grawity> LordVorp: And reload using xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<LordVorp> grawity: AWEsome, I'll try that
<UmmU> I have OptiPlex GX260 Dell PC
<UmmU> I cant load extra or custom effect
<UmmU> my pc go hang
<bazhang> UmmU, which card, what have you done, what drivers have you installed for it and what errors have you gotten
<Arik> How i can restore menu.lst file for grub. update-grub is not working
<UmmU> its i think Intel 845
<deserteagle> kisuke, by the looks of it, gparted shows ntfs to be an option, but it won't let me select it... that's odd
<d4non> erUSUL: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb1/parition.img
<d4non> dd: otwieranie `/dev/sdb1/parition.img': Not a directory
<kisuke> deserteagle: it is geyed out for me
<BlueEagle> deserteagle: Have you installed ntfsprogs?
<IdleOne> deserteagle: unmount it first
<grawity> LordVorp: Next time you login, Ubuntu should load either ~/.Xresources or ~/.Xdefaults automatically - but the problem is that I don't remember _which_ one does it load.
<LordVorp> grawity: that did it, THANK you!
<khensthoth> EntityReborn_: If you are adventurous enough, you could try creating that directory first, i.e., sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model as well as installing cups-config by sudo apt-get install cups-config. Then try the instructions again see if it works
<LordVorp> grawity: oh I'm pretty sure it's .Xdefaults but if not I know how to merge it
<erUSUL> d4non: well that will image the whole disk
<deserteagle> IdleOne, I did
<deserteagle> BlueEagle, I'll check
<asdjhad> hahahha
<UmmU> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01
<istigkeit> if I have a file mounted, using sudo chmod 777 *filepath* -R should give permission to all users, shouldn't it?
<EntityReborn_> khensthoth, I tried the install thing, apt complained of no package called cups-config
<UmmU> its my card
<UmmU> can anyone help me
<UmmU> ?
<UmmU> any one there ?
<UmmU> anyone who help me ?
<ikonia> UmmU: you have been told about patience
<ikonia> !patience | UmmU
<ubottu> UmmU: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jrwr> Hello, I have a issues with Flash and Firefox Using the Default Pkgs for 9.10 New Install, My issue is that I cant click any buttons in flash (like the play button on youtube) or even the configure screen for it, now Swfdec works ok, but non-free flash fails.. any ideas why this is going on
<thiebaude> UmmU, i dont know if your integrated graphics card can do compiz
<squircle> !enter | UmmU
<ubottu> UmmU: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BlueEagle> istigkeit: Not neccessarily. If you chmod a mount point or a file system that doesn't support that style of privileges it will not work.
<thiebaude> i had an optiplex
<khensthoth> EntityReborn_: How about this: sudo apt-get install libcups2-dev
<d4non> erUSUL the lost partition is infact now torn into 2: ext3 partition and the remaining space how do I merge these to into an image?
<UmmU> so wat should I do now ?
<d4non> erUSUL and why is it returing "not a directory" message?
<BlueEagle> istigkeit: Most notably mounting FAT-partitions leaves files inaccessible for other users in most cases. You need the UMASK option set to grant others access.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<thiebaude> UmmU, what i did was get a new computer, i dont know if you can do that
<N3OInc> Can someone please give me a definitive answer regarding the necessity of avahi-daemon on Ubuntu 9.10 running standard Intel arch and using a WPA2 Linksys router connected to a cable ISP?  DHCP and DNS are already configured on the router, and wireless works fine.  I just don't want to disable it and get stuck.
<istigkeit> Blueeagle, does the same apply to ntfs file systems/
<istigkeit> ?
<sirkikiman> Billiard: http://imagebin.org/72446
<UmmU> can anyone answer me ?
<grawity> istigkeit: It applies to anything that does not support Unix-style permissions. So yes, NTFS too.
<istigkeit> ok, thank you i'll give it a try
<UmmU> I am in hurry my friends, I m stuck with this situation from last week
<ikonia> UmmU: stop asking
<UmmU> I am new to Linux
<Billiard> sirkikiman: lol image, ok
<bazhang> UmmU, dont repeat every ten seconds
<ikonia> UmmU: people will help you when they know the answer and can help
<UmmU> ikonia i need help
<deserteagle> BlueEagle, bingo! thanks :) kisuke, install ntfsprogs
<ikonia> UmmU: you're asking is just annoying people in the channel
<ikonia> UmmU: people will help you when they can
<UmmU> ok
<BlueEagle> istigkeit: It does.
<UmmU> Bye
<asdjhad> bye
<d4non> erUSUL are you in here?
<deserteagle> kisuke, afterwards, restart gparted
<sirkikiman> Billiard:  did you want text
<thiebaude> ikonia, i dont think his grahics card can do compiz
<Billiard> sirkikiman: is there more errors when you try to turn the effects on?
<ikonia> thiebaude: don't know, didn't read as he was annoying
<erUSUL> d4non: yes sorry a bit busy at the moment ;)
<Billiard> yea text is better sirkikiman
<shine2> how to reply a message to show a pop up window reminder on the screen of the person you are addressing? I received several pop up window but not always from this channel :)
<sirkikiman> Billiard: ok ill try text
<erUSUL> d4non: can you repat ?
<thiebaude> ikonia, its an old intel opitplex he has, integrated intel
<d4non> erUSUL the lost partition is infact now torn into 2: ext3 partition and the remaining space how do I merge these to into an image?
<Billiard> do the complete text after you try to enable the effects sirkikiman
<ikonia> thiebaude: not seen an optiplex for a long time
<d4non> erUSUL and why is it returing "not a directory" message?
<BlueEagle> istigkeit: In most cases you want to set umask=057
<keiya> DAMNIT IT DID IT AGAIN
<ikonia> keiya: calm down please
<kisuke> deserteagle: i did gonna check in a min, why is ntfsprogs no longer installed by default?
<squircle> !caps | keiya
<keiya> Does anyone have any idea why I keep getting randomly logged out?
<ubottu> keiya: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<istigkeit> am i reading that umask changes are void when I logoff?
<deserteagle> kisuke, i have absolutely NO clue
<bazhang> keiya, no caps please
<thiebaude> ikonia, i had one until i got my new dual core
<twan_vd_p> can anyone help me disabling open relay on my server ?
<EntityReborn_> khensthoth, No package 'imlibgdk' found
<BlueEagle> istigkeit: 007 is the default when mounting the file systems in the installer.
<coiax1> When rsync uses ssh, the connection is encrypted right?
<sirkikiman> Billiard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/324664/
<BlueEagle> deserteagle: Anytime.
<aurimus> Hi! is there anyone experienced with VIRTUAL BOX I need to have network in virtual machine
<ikonia> coiax1: yes
<squircle> coiax1: yes, it is
<coiax1> By default?
<ikonia> coiax1: yes
<erUSUL> d4non: can you paste the output of « sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda » and the exact error mesaage from dd ?
<coiax1> Thanks guys.
<sebsebseb> aurimus: you can ask in #vbox
<keiya> You guys are sensitive. No one else I know gets all touchy over one line >_>
<EntityReborn_> khensthoth, I believe I'm just going to use it on my XP machine. THis is getting nutz
<Billiard> sirkikiman: pastebin your xorg.conf too please, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> keiya: no-one is getting sensitive, just asking you not to do more
<squircle> keiya: we have rules, we have to keep order somehow or it would get way out of control
<d4non> erUSUL ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb1/parition.img
<d4non> dd: otwieranie `/dev/sdb1/parition.img': Not a directory
<BlueEagle> deserteagle: The clue is in the menu: View -> File System Support
<Confuzius> anyone have any suggestions for dualbooting Karmic/Mint7? I've already got karmic installed and a blank partition reserved for mint.  Do I just install it to that partition and uncheck all of the boot manager stuff when setting up manual partitions in the mint install?  Will grub2 detect the newly installed mint?
<khensthoth> EntityReborn_: Sure.
<d4non> erUSUL otwieranie = opening
<ikonia> d4non: you can't do that
<ikonia> d4non: your outfile location is wrong
<ikonia> Confuzius: make sure you share /boot partitions to make it easy
<erUSUL> d4non: of=/mount/point/of/sdb1/folder/parition.img
<d4non> erUSUL /dev/sda1   *           1        9180    73738318+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<d4non> /dev/sda2            9181       30401   170457682+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<d4non> /dev/sda5            9181       14824    45335398+  83  Linux
<d4non> /dev/sda6           19821       30401    84991851    7  HPFS/NTFS
<d4non> Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<FloodBot4> d4non: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N3OInc> Should a Linux newbie embark on attempting to harden an install, or should I work with a VM first?  I do not care how many times I have to install, I just don't want to end up opening holes.
<pianolender> hello everybody! strange question: what is inside the files like /dev/console and /dev/null? i have tried to boot a kernel on root partition having only kernel and modules there, but had no success. Then I tried to create /dev/sda, /dev/sda1, /dev/console and /dev/null, but the kernel gives me "your real /dev is missing diles needed to boot - console and null". What am I doing wrong?
<LordVorp> is there a keyboard shortcut for "Minimize All" or "Show Desktop", like Windows has tied to Win-M ?
<asdjhad> holty crap
<sirkikiman> Billiard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/324668/
<jrwr> How well does Swfdec work for day to day use?
<Confuzius> ikonia, I'm not sure that I have a dedicated /boot parition will that be a problem?
<ikonia> N3OInc: nothing wrong with hardening your uinstall, just make sure you know what you're doing
<N3OInc> LordVorp: place a shortcut for it in Sys > Pref > Key Shortcuts
<erUSUL> !paste | d4non
<ubottu> d4non: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ikonia> Confuzius: won't cause a problem, just makes it very hard to manage
<BlueEagle> pianolender: man mknod
<archet45> anyone here ever had issues with Ubuntu randomly playing a clip of a song out of nowhere?
<jrwr> archet45: sounds like you have a ghost in your system
<ikonia> archet45: make sure you've not got preview enabled and you're not hovering over an audio file
<BlueEagle> pianolender: In short: You don't want to create files in the /dev directory. udev should do that for you.
<Billiard> archet45: sounds like im hacking you
<LordVorp> pianolender: they are not "real" files, they can be created with mknod
<N3OInc> Thanks ikonia. I'm just worried about running it main OS.  It's exp. with linux is very spotty.
<ikonia> Billiard: please don't make false alarms like that
<Billiard> ok sorry
<keiya> LordVorp: Ctrl+alt+D
<keiya> By default, anyway
<d4non> http://paste.ubuntu.com/324673/
<archet45> ikonia, WOW i didnt even know linux did that lol
<archet45> thanks for the tip :
<archet45> :)
<ikonia> archet45: it's caught me a few times,
<d4non> erUSUL http://paste.ubuntu.com/324673/
<LordVorp> pianolender: if you look at a "working" system, you'll see the 'major' and 'minor' numbers for those devices.
<Zargle> Hey
<pianolender> BlueEagle: yes, mknod was what I used to create these files. Nevertheless, my error occures
<squircle> !hi | Zargle
<ubottu> Zargle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aurimus> sebsebseb, thanks
<jrwr> N3OInc, there are things you do have to get use to, its just like moving over to a mac, same thing, but just more support with linux if something really breaks
<sebsebseb> aurimus: np
<ikonia> Zargle: how you looking ?
<LordVorp> pianolender: you error is occuring because... your system is dependent on udev and udev isn't loaded?
<Zargle> pretty hot but the system not so good
<ikonia> Zargle: explain
<N3OInc> Any possibility that a mp server started prematurely, or ended after a loop, could cause those random song plays??
<d4non> erUSUL http://paste.ubuntu.com/324675/
<pianolender> LordVorp:  wgat exactly these numbers are?
<pianolender> what*
<N3OInc> jrwr: heard, thanks.
<Zargle> so i did the sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LordVorp> pianolender: /dev/null: 1,3;  /dev/console: 5,1
<pianolender> BlueEagle: is udev a part of a kernel?
<LordVorp> pianolender: that's c 1 3 for /dev/null, c 5 1 for /dev/console
<jrwr> N30Inc, like right now im trying Swfdec as it seems to even work better then flash10
<erUSUL> d4non: for the second error i already answered. the of= is wrong
<d4non> so how should it go
<Zargle> it said Selection "device" Identifier "default device" then Driver "nvdia" and i change it to vesa then it said option "NoLogo"
<ikonia> Zargle: ignore all the other options
<N3OInc> Anyone have an opinion on that avahi-daemon stuff?  I'm pretty certain I have no use for it, but I'm new.
<sirkikiman> Billiard: did  you get the pastebin
<LordVorp> pianolender: it's a replacement for the old mknod style of device files that may or may not correspond to an actual dev in the kernel.  udev does it dynamically.  if you're at a "kernel only" level... then, did you mknod the devs with the correct numbers?
<ikonia> Zargle: just Driver "vesa" that's the core bit
<archet45> could anyone here recomend an easy to use audio burning application for the noob?
<Zargle> yah and i change the nvdia to vesa
<d4non> erUSUL sda2 and sda5 are the partitions that was the former lost partition
<Billiard> sirkikiman: try adding these 2 lines to your xorg.con screen section http://paste.ubuntu.com/324677/
<ikonia> Zargle: good good
<N3OInc> jrwr: I'ma look that up.
<Billiard> sirkikiman: then restart x
<Zargle> and when i rebooted i still got black screen
<archet45> **to burn audio cd's from my mp3's?
<Zargle> so i went back and captz it to Vesa
<_Trullo> http://pastebin.com/m483cf488 I'm getting that error.. anyone know how to solve it?
<Zargle> same deal
<ikonia> Zargle: oh really,
<keiya> Oh
<gletob> hey I need to run Pirate Bay magnet links in Deluge, from Firefox.  Can anyone help me out?
<keiya> It's apparently the solitare game
<deserteagle> anyone know how to get the audioscrobbler plugin to work in Audacious? thanks
<ikonia> Zargle: ok - can you reboot back to your console and do "sudo apt-get install pastebininit" then do "pastebininit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf" then post the URL in here
<sirkikiman> Billiard:at the end of scree section
<d4non> erUSUL the sdb is my external drive I am going to use for backup
<N3OInc> Archet45: What ver. of ubuntu? Have you tried the Software Center
<ikonia> !info pastebininit
<ubottu> Package pastebininit does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> d4non: very weird partition table there  ...
<grawity> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<ikonia> Zargle: hang on
<ikonia> grawity: thank yhou
<Billiard> sirkikiman: try before the Display part
<ikonia> Zargle: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jrwr> grawity, thats awesome
<grawity> Ubuntu should come with an alias that does 'curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us'
<BlueEagle> pianolender: udev is not part of the kernel anymore afaik.
<archet45> N3OInc, karmic koala
<archet45> N3OInc, looked around in it a bit but couldnt find anything really
<jrwr> question, what happens when you get to Z?
<keiya> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/477915 <- In light of this, are there alterante solitare games that work well?
<sirkikiman> Billiard: ok but whats the command to edit xorg.con
<Zargle> alright brb
<BlueEagle> pianolender: What is the occation for you to attempt to create entries in /dev? What is going so horribly wrong?
<grawity> jrwr: Back to A, I guess.
<Billiard> sirkikiman: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LordVorp> (wearing flame-proof suit for a second) I'm a migrated Windows user.  Is there a profile or config file or other "instant" way to teach (k)ubuntu to recognize the "Windows-like" keyboard shortcuts, especially WRT the Win key in a redmond-ish way?  Once upon a time, KDE had such an option, but that was years ago...
<khensthoth> EntityReborn_: If you are still trying to install your scanner, try installing two packages first: libimlib2 and libimlib2-dev, then try to install the Image Scan package again.
<archet45> nevermind, forgot about brasero :)
<N3OInc> archet: Heard. Brasero wont do that for you? Sorry, new, just trying to help.
<N3OInc> Ah
<N3OInc> LOl.
<d4non> erUSUL it is the result of me being retarded and trying to install ubuntu on the freespace of existing ntfs partition, I was sure it will result in creating a new ext3 filesystem in the empty space I typed, but it resulted in erasing the partition and creating a ext3 partition and empty space
<pianolende1> BlueEagle: i want to build a new system on my laptop. I have a kernel already that does boot in a ready environment, so now I'm trying to learn how to build a new one manually
<BlueEagle> lordvorp: I have found it increasingly harder to bind WIN+E, WIN+R and friends trough the years. I have now gone to Xubuntu which still have useful support for setting it up.
<N3OInc> We all have our moments.
<keiya> Hmm. is adding a "Me too!" to the bugtracker acceptable if it's "Me too, and I'm on a different archetecture than the others"?
<EntityReborn_> khensthoth, k
<Fraxtil> Why is my preferred application for multimedia (vlc) not working in Nautilus? OGG files still try to open with "Movie Player".
<LordVorp> in fact, I have an old Redhat 9 install that has, in KDE, a keybaord shortcuts config applet that has "keyboard themes" and XFCE and Redmond are options... miss that
<eXeC001er> Hi all!
<BlueEagle> pianolende1: Are you looking at linux from scratch?
<LordVorp> BlueEagle: Xubuntu?  Haven't tried that one is it Xfce?
<grawity> keiya: I thought Launchpad already has a link for that; "This bug affects me too"
<eXeC001er> hel me with dhcp3-server.
<jrwr> How do i have different wall papers in a dual screen setup, in non-mirror mode
<thief> Fraxtil, right click and select vlc, also:
<thief> !defaultapp
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<erUSUL> d4non: :| well. for now on you will have to tinker with the programs to recover files maybe on images of the separate partitions to try to recover the imortant data
<BlueEagle> pianolende1: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<N3OInc> Here comes the flames... Anyone know how to fix the delay in Caps-Lock? "THe QUick Brown Fox Jumped Over THe Lazy DOgs Back"
<sirkikiman> Billiard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/324684/
<keiya> grawity: Not that I saw
<BlueEagle> lordvorp: It runs on XFCE4, yes.
<eXeC001er> how can i customize dhcp3-server that he would not interfere with the primary server?
<sirkikiman> Billiard: like that
<keiya> OIt has "   This bug doesn't affect me" but not the inverse
<ikonia> eXeC001er: exclude your primary servers IP from the range
<d4non> erUSUL how do I recover to an external drive sdb using dd?
<Billiard> sirkikiman: yeah try that
<Fraxtil> thief: I've tried selecting VLC in the "Open With -> Other Application..." menu, it's in the submenu for "Open With" now, but I'd still like it to be the main choice.
<BlueEagle> n3oinc: I have not had that problem. Then Again I Use Shift And Not CapsLock When Writing Single Uppercase Letters.
<pianolende1> pianolende1: no, in the beginning I wanted to build an Ubuntu system which could run on my laptop
<thief> Fraxtil, then read what the bot said above for !defaultapp
<Fraxtil> thief: that's exactly what I did, but it's still not the main choice, it's just in the submenu.
<pianolende1> BlueEagle: \ no, in the beginning I wanted to build an Ubuntu system which could run on my laptop
<Parsi> my sound does not work:(
<grawity> keiya: "This bug doesn't affect me [Change]"
<N3OInc> BlueEagle: Heard, I know... I've developed alot of speed over the years though, and I do not know if I would be able to retrain without lots and lots of effort
<xtiger> I've setup thunderbird to download all the emails from a remote inbox. Anyone know how I can now download the emails that are in non-Inbox folders?
<eXeC001er> ikonia: no. i need to realise PXE Boot server, but our network have primary DHCP.
<keiya> Oooohhhhh....
 * keiya <_<s
<sebsebseb> Parsi: did it work at all, log in sound for example did you ever hear that?
<ikonia> eXeC001er: then use a different ip range and in your pxe image set the dhcp servers address
<gletob> None knows how to make Firefox use Magnet links
<keiya> Sorry, then. Ah, well. you learn over time.
<Parsi> sebsebseb: yes, no sound at all
<xgpt> what is a good way to BATCH convert a folder filled with .odt files to .pdf?
<BlueEagle> n3oinc: I'm sorry for this naive question, but why would you want to capitalize the first letter of every word?
<Bardology> Bloody hell, how hard can it be to open port3306
<thief> Fraxtil, then read more carefully. it's NOT 'right click / open with', it is 'right click, PROPERTIES, open with tab, then change''
<ikonia> eXeC001er: or even better use your existing dhcp server
<sebsebseb> Parsi: lap top or desk top?
<ikonia> Bardology: open it in what ?
<BlueEagle> !language | bardology
<ubottu> bardology: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zargle> damit ikonia the link  didnt work
<LordVorp> gletob: if they do, it's not in this "general Ubuntu" channel. :) STFW and you'll prolly find hits
<Parsi> sebsebseb: desktop
<Zargle> http://www.pastebin.com/f3707bf92
<Zargle> supose to be that
<julio_> hi
<FloodBot4> Zargle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Parsi: oh
<squircle> !hi | julio_
<ubottu> julio_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Parsi> :(
<Fraxtil> thief: oh, that makes sense. Thanks for not getting annoyed :)
<Bardology> okay BlueEagle :)
<ikonia> Zargle: Zargle yeah, that's annoying
<aar> Hi, I've got a DVD full of MP3s, and some of them are corrupt. I've tried dd-ing them to create an image, but that doesn't seem to work. Is there any chance of recovering my tracks?
<asdjhad> shit.
<ikonia> asdjhad: controlo your language
<thief> Fraxtil, no problem, glad to ge of help :)
<N3OInc> BlueEagle: I don't Sir. I just dont want to have pros- or other words have two capitals... It looks worse than "yelling"
<julio_> help convert .doc to pdf please
<squircle> !language | asdjhad
<ubottu> asdjhad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zargle> so should i do it again
<frog_> pixma mp630 hangs while printing. i see on the display  printing from pc, but it does not print anything
<LjL> julio_: load it in OpenOffice and then export PDF.
<ikonia> Zargle: worth a try, it may have gone wrong, it normally works fine
<sebsebseb> Parsi: well on this  desktop,  I get sound on log in, and then lose it later.  hopefuly someone else can help you later
<xgpt> LjL: i meant all at once?
<LordVorp> aar: sounds like you need more concentrated ripping software
<sebsebseb> !sound | Parsi
<ubottu> Parsi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bardology> ikonia: I've got an Amazon EC2 instance running Karmic
<BlueEagle> aar: try recoverdm
<Bardology> Mysql is installed but I can't get the port open to connect to it remotely
<aar> BlueEagle, I'll check it out, thanks
<ikonia> Bardology: I don't know what EX2 is
<LjL> xgpt: i'm not sure if there is any program for that.
<BlueEagle> bardology: By default MySQL only listens to localhost.
<LordVorp> Bardology: are you behind a firewall/router/nat/wireless?
<ikonia> Bardology: ahh the cloud
<sebsebseb> Parsi: it's lap tops that tend to get the sound issues or so it seems
<Bardology> ikonia: Oh, a machine instance on Amazon's cloud.
<Bardology> yup :)
<BlueEagle> aar: Best of luck.
<arand> Parsi: Try these two links (first one covers more, second is more specific w/ commands): http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-ubuntu-karmic-beta.html AND http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<LordVorp> Bardology: look at the bind-address config var of my.cnf
<ikonia> Bardology: ubuntu doesn't have a firewall with any deny rules enabled by default, so it must be being blocked at the network level from amazon
<eXeC001er> ikonia: I need to issue addresses only for the MAC prescribed in the configuration file.
<LjL> !info wv | xgpt, oh perhaps this
<ubottu> xgpt,: wv (source: wv): Programs for accessing Microsoft Word documents. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 86 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<ikonia> eXeC001er: configure the existing DNS server to do that,
<darkham> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ikonia> eXeC001er: sorry, the existing dhcp server
<Parsi> arand: it seems it's related to asla (i dunno what is it)
<Thom-> is there any gui rar archiver for ubuntu in the packages repository?
 * Bardology pasted http://pastie.textmate.org/private/hvkjho61dgzgo2vmnb5mlg
<BlueEagle> thom-: the default archive manager handles rar iirc.
<Bardology> ikonia: This is what nmap is telling me
<LordVorp> Bardology: specifically, /etc/mysql/my.cnf has a directive: bind-address 127.0.0.1    look at mysql.com and search for bind-address to find how to make it open "in general"
<julio_> are several files would not otherwise
<BlueEagle> thom-: Be aware tho that rar is not an open source standard. If possible use gz or bz2
<Bardology> LordVorp: bind-address has already been commented out
<pianolende1> BlueEagle: ok, now I have an sda, sda3, console and null files in my new /dev, but  the same happens. I have created them just by " mknod c 5 1 console" and so on. Maybe it should be done another way?
<Bardology> LordVorp: nmap is telling me that "3306/tcp closed mysql"
<arand> Parsi: ALSA (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)
<mib_mib> hi guys - i'm trying to use wget to recursively download a bunch of links for a site; how do I change the behavior so that what it stores are full links, instead of like a directory structure like www.google.com (directory) -> shoppinglist?hl=en_US, when in reality i just want a link like www.google.com/shoppinglist?hl=en_US
<Bardology> I don't know if that means that the port is closed or mysql is locked down
<ikonia> Bardology: that could well be the cloud's firewall blocking it
<LordVorp> Bardology: try sudo lsof -P | grep mysql.*LISTEN and see what address it's listening on
<ikonia> Bardology: nmap is not "fact"
<julio_> LjL: are more than 100 files
<BlueEagle> mib_mib: I think that exact question is answered in the manual for wget
<Bardology> ooh
<Bardology> mysqld    1103      mysql   10u     IPv4       7202      0t0        TCP localhost:3306 (LISTEN)
<Bardology> That's a clue
<Zargle> ok
<Zargle> I can see the pastebin on my ipod
<Zargle> but when i trype it in on my computer it fails
<Zargle> pastebin.com/f88af57a
<LordVorp> Bardology: yeah,  it seems to show that either: you didn't restart mysql after commenting bind-address, OR, you need a different bind-address to listen on *.*.*.*
<pianolende1> BlueEagle: and then I have a message: switch_root: can't open /dev/console: no such file or directory
<Thom-> BlueEagle, is the archive manager gnome only? i'm using xfce and it does not open on doubleclick
<Bardology> Considering I restarted the server AND the machine instance, it was pretty well restarted  ;)
<BlueEagle> pianolende1: Any particular reason why you can not run the installer on that laptop?
<LordVorp> Bardology: OK, that was a "how to solve the problem in a vacuum" answer... mysql.com has excellent searchable docs, hint, hint, hint, hint. :)
<Bardology> WTF! It's uncommented...
<Bardology> Hmmm
<BlueEagle> thom-: You can install and run gnome-programs in xubuntu.
<Zargle> what should i do
<LordVorp> Bardology: :)
<BlueEagle> thom-: However you may have to install rar-support separately.
<pianolende1> BlueEagle: first is that installer for my architecture doesn't run on my laptop,  the second is that I want to know what is wrong despite of solution's complexity, because I am interested in "what is there, below the carpet"
<NuuBuntu> How do I play .avi files in Ubuntu?
<Bardology> ROCK!
<Bardology> omg, what an ordea
<Bardology> l
<sirkikiman> Billiard: hey everything is wiorking now but it wont let me save the settings
<Zargle> nokia?
<Zargle> ikonia
<Bardology> I think that the first time I commented out bind-address I didn't have permissions to save the config file and then forgot to come back and fix it again as root  ;)
<khensthoth> NuuBuntu: Have you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Billiard> sirkikiman: which settings?
<Bardology> thanks ikonia and LordVorp
<sirkikiman> the nvidia
<ikonia> Zargle: back in 5
<dhiaeldeen> hello ubuntu users , do you use blender ? , welcome to my site , www.3dkernel.com , for blender users ...
<orogor> hi, i just upgradeed ubuntu and i dont have sound anymore , and there s no device detected in pulseaudio , may anyone help me ?
<Zargle> k
<BlueEagle> pianolende1: I honestly do believe that you would have more luck running a Gentoo installation. That will teach you alot of "under the carpet" stuff as you go and it will be less tedious and frustrating than what you're doing now.
<sirkikiman> Billiard: the nvidia
<LjL> dhiaeldeen: please, don't spam this channel
<Thom-> BlueEagle, do you know the name of the package which contains the gui archivemanager of a standard ubuntu installation
<Billiard> sirkikiman: you are trying to change more settings? try sudo nvidia-settings
<BlueEagle> thom-: aptitude search archive
<mib_mib> BlueEagle: i see wget -B which is supposed to append the 'base' but that is only when used with the -i option from a file i thought
<BlueEagle> thom-: The last one looks promising.
<sirkikiman> Billiard: no not change just save the ones you helped me fix
<khensthoth> Thom-: I think it's file-roller
<sirkikiman> Billiard: you want a screen shot?
<Billiard> sirkikiman: sure
<thief> on the lsof output I can see files opened by the bittorrent client transmission, but at the first column the name is just 'transmiss', how can I get the full name?
<NuuBuntu> khensthoth, i thought i had it installed but i just re-installed it to make sure, do i have to restart before i test?
<khensthoth> NuuBuntu: Nope. Just try to play an avi file see if it works.
<Leoneof`> hi,   i use Windows now, because i have same problem here: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329979
<Adys> Hey, since I removed pulse ive lost my sound applet and i cant start gnome-volume-control, any idea how to fix that? (without reinstalling pulse)
<NuuBuntu> khensthoth, it's still not working, i've tried mplayer and vlc
<sirkikiman> Billiard: what was the url of the place to post screen shots
<bazhang> !imagebin | sirkikiman
<parapanghelescu> yo brother and systers I have a tough one ...I want to access a forder named "my folder" ( please read the blank space in between ) ....how can I acces -it inside terminal ????
<ubottu> sirkikiman: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<EntityReborn> khensthoth, I got it working, using xsane
<Thom-> xarchiver works fine - thank you
<khensthoth> NuuBuntu: All .avi files won't work? Or is this a specific avi.?
<khensthoth> EntityReborn: xsane works with it? So you don't even need to install the scanner package?
<N3OInc> Alright... Am I missing something? Why are there so many mixed opinions of 9.10? Is it really that flawed?
<BlueEagle> mib_mib: Hmm.. It looks that I was mistaking. Sorry.
<sirkikiman> billiard: http://imagebin.org/72451
<EntityReborn> khensthoth, one of the things you told me to install did the trick
<EntityReborn> not sure which
<NuuBuntu> khensthoth, i'm not sure i only have one set of avi files, but i can tell you that the same avi files work on my fiancee's computer which uses windows
<khensthoth> EntityReborn: Hehe, good to hear that. Have fun in Ubuntu.
<sanjid> I'm having trouble setting up wired networking on my eeepc 1005ha. I followed http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/, but the package wouldn't install, so I grabbed the kernel headers for my version (2.6.31-14-generic), but that .deb failed to build. Any ideas on what I should do? I'm running UNR btw.
<EntityReborn> khensthoth, have been for a while :)
<sirkikiman> Billiard: http://imagebin.org/72451
<Billiard> sirkikiman: what do you need to change in nvidia-settings?
<Leoneof`> please help :|
<BlueEagle> thom-: xarchiver, rar and unrar provides gui frontend.
<khensthoth> NuuBuntu: How about other types of media? Mpeg video, or MP3 - do they work?
<NuuBuntu> khensthoth, yes i can play mp3 and mpeg
<parapanghelescu>  ...I want to access a forder named "my folder" ( please read the blank space in between ) ....how can I acces -it inside terminal ????
<sirkikiman> Billiard: i want to save the resolution because everytime i log on its messed up again
<EntityReborn> parapanghelescu, type my then press tab
<EntityReborn> should autocomplete for you
<erUSUL> parapanghelescu: quote the name between " "
<pianolende1> BlueEagle: so let it be, you are right
<erUSUL> parapanghelescu: cd "my folder"
<Billiard> sirkikiman: did you try sudo nvidia-settings
<Zargle> ikonia you back :P
<eXeC001er> ikonia: if i defined in dhcpd.conf only  "host" section with parameters and remove section "subnet" then it dhcp will not interfere with the primary DHCP?
<parapanghelescu> erUSUL / >Entity > I'll try those both ...and let you know in a sec ...
<andresmh> has any of you been able to tether the Motorola Droid to Ubuntu Karmic? If so, how?
<sanjid> parapanghelescu: cd my\ folder
<sanjid> the \ is an escape character that lets you type a space
<EntityReborn> sanjid, cd my\ folder/ if using tab complete
<sanjid> :-)
<NuuBuntu> is there a way to convert .avi files into a standard ubuntu video format?
<khensthoth> NuuBuntu: *Might* be due to the specific codec that's missing. I can't be sure unless you have other avi to test with.
<erUSUL> NuuBuntu: that being ? ogv ?
<NuuBuntu> erUSUL, i'm not sure, anything that will play
<NuuBuntu> khensthoth, let me check real quick if i have a different one
<ikonia> Zargle: yes, sorry
<erUSUL> NuuBuntu: installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<EntityReborn> NuuBuntu, did you install ubuntu extras?
<Leoneof> hello?????
<ikonia> eXeC001er: it will interfer if the range is on the same network as the other
<ikonia> Leoneof: hello
<erUSUL> NuuBuntu: avi play just fione in ubuntu
<Leoneof> hi,   i use Windows now, because i have same problem here: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329979
<NuuBuntu> khensthoth, actually a different .avi file will play -- these ones ( that won't play ) were recorded with a webcam back when i had windows
<Zargle> brb sorry i uploaded 2 pastebin.com f646ce0ea f7e77c427
<Zargle> brb
<Zargle> thanks
<NuuBuntu> erUSUL, yes i have restricted extras
<Gummi_> erUSUL, depend on the codec, avi is just a container
<Hyperlite49492> ok sorry for the stupid question. i'm a huge nube.. how can i tell how much ram i have on linux?
<bazhang> NuuBuntu, w32codecs from medibuntu.org ?
<Gummi_> Hyperlite49492, System → Adminstyration → System Monitor
<erUSUL> NuuBuntu: Gummi_ is right what is this xvid ?
<Hyperlite49492> thank you!
<parapanghelescu> EntityReborn - you're the man ! -it worked like a charm ....sanjid- you're right too only that my folder was way to complicated ...it was some ...like .....2004 - Test .....
<Leoneof> :(
<Gummi_> Hyperlite49492, or open terminal and type "free -m"
<sanjid> oh, nice
<EntityReborn> parapanghelescu, tabcomplete is your friend :)
<sanjid> well, glad it worked
<epinky> !lamp> epinky
<sobczyk_> hi, anyone was affected by mouse and keyboard stopping responding, and fixed it?
<ubottu> epinky, please see my private message
<NuuBuntu> erUSUL, not sure what the codec is, let me try to figure it out, is there a way to switch it to a different codec?
<Sylphid|netbook> Leoneof, try running make clean
<Sylphid|netbook> Leoneof, then install via synaptic
<parapanghelescu> Entity > now I know ...thank million times bro' ..thaks everyone also ;)
<erUSUL> NuuBuntu: do « file name_of_file.avi »
<EntityReborn> parapanghelescu, no worries :)
<ikonia> Leoneof: use the version of ndiswrapper in the ubuntu repositories
<johnjohn101> do I have to use grub to boot ubuntu?
<ikonia> johnjohn101: yes
<Leoneof> Sylphid|netbook: how to install without connection? i download from Windows, and install to linux :/
<Parsi> here in 9.04 my sound works, but in 9.10 does not, can i copy sound configs to 9.10?
<NuuBuntu> grrr, i've got to go, thanks everyone for trying to help, i'll try again later.....
<ikonia> johnjohn101: or another boot loader such as lilo
<NuuBuntu> thanks again
<bashar> hello, i have two hard drives in my laptop (one in cdrom bay) how can i copy my ubuntu OS into there so i can replace disks and start using them? like using dd or some clone commands ?
<ubuntu> hi
<Sylphid|netbook> johnjohn101, no lilo is also available ... but grub is recommended
<ikonia> bashar: just copy the file systems across, or if the disks are identical in size, use dd
<Leoneof> ikonia, link for ubuntu repositories, please?
<ikonia> Leoneof: open the package manager (synaptic) and install it from there
<EntityReborn> Leoneof, check your local installer
<Sylphid|netbook> Leoneof, do you have a wired connection you can use temporarily
<ikonia> Leoneof: there is no need to compile it as ubuntu has built a version for you
<dmglouis> hi all, does anyone know how enable restricted drivers in a livecd session? That is, a way to fool the system into thinking it restarted?
<sanjid> I'm having trouble setting up wired networking on my eeepc 1005ha. I followed http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/, but the package wouldn't install, so I grabbed the kernel headers for my version (2.6.31-14-generic), but that .deb failed to build. Any ideas on what I should do? I'm running Karmic in the netbook remix btw.
<johnjohn101> i want to put ubuntu on a usb hard drive. ok. I get that I need grub to boot.  I am going between machines I need to figure oout what to dwith xorg.cconf
<Leoneof> Sylphid|netbook: no wired connection :/
<Sylphid|netbook> Leoneof, also you could download the .deb and save it locally but you will need to make sure you have all of the dependancies
<Leoneof> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> dmglouis: no
<Parsi> here in 9.04 my sound works, but in 9.10 does not, can i copy sound configs to 9.10?
<dmglouis> I know there's a way to do it, because I've done it before on Intrepid
<khensthoth> Parsi: It's not that simple. What soundcard do you have?
<dmglouis> i forgot how though :(
<Parsi> khensthoth: it's unboard
<Parsi> WDM
<ikonia> dmglouis: you need to restart the x server
<Parsi> dunno
<N3OInc> johnjohn: This may not help, but theres a tutorial on how to get BT3 on USB with save changes. Want me to try to find it?
<Parsi> khensthoth: onboard
<bashar> ikonia: no they are not identical in size, if i copy things how it will copy the boot stuff ?
<Leoneof> brb
<khensthoth> Parsi: Have you check the Sound Preference if any of the output is muted, and check alsamixer if any of the output is muted?
<dmglouis> ikonia: ohh okay, I think I remember now. I did ctrl alt backspace
<ikonia> bashar: re-install grub
<Parsi> khensthoth: yes
<dmglouis> ikonia: thanks for the reminder
<Parsi> khensthoth: even no sound at startup
<johnjohn101> wasn't the new X supposed to get rid of xorg.conf?
<arand> Parsi: links I gave were no use?
<khensthoth> Parsi: What laptop brand and model are you using?
<Parsi> arand: yes
<Parsi> no luck
<bashar> ikonia: what about if my old is 32bit and i want to switch to 64 i have to reinstall all my apps right ?
<Parsi> khensthoth: it's desktop pc
<Parsi> khensthoth: 945GCT-M2 Mainboard
<TheComputerGuy> Hello!
<bashar> because i have 64bit CPU i thought better to have 64bit to use all power of the dual core stuff
<xae8koo> Why doesn't ubuntu turn of the backligth?
<TheComputerGuy> Can I create a livecd with Deboostrap?
<coz_> TheComputerGuy,   you can also try remastersys
<Parsi> TheComputerGuy: remastersys does it
<ikonia> bashar: you're whole system needs to be re-installed
<bashar> is there any issues for having 64bit ubuntu instead of 32bit ? like flash wont work or some applications wont even install ?
<ikonia> bashar: 32bit can use dual core fine
<kraitos> i can't hear streaming video, can anyone help?
<TheComputerGuy> But can remastersys create a barebone image?
<ikonia> bashar: no issues
<N3OInc> Safe  (GUI with checkbox) way to disable excess TTY Terminals (I cant remember what their called right now.) Ub9.10?
<bashar> ikonia: but i heard 64bit would act even better/faster ?
<TheComputerGuy> Like, only the base system?
<Parsi> TheComputerGuy: yes
<ikonia> bashar: you heard wrong
<TheComputerGuy> Cool
<Parsi> bashar: i heard too!
<bashar> ikonia: how come?
<ikonia> bashar: how come what ?
<sobczyk_> bashar, 64bit can be slower in some cases
<Parsi> bashar: for converting and mathematics yes
<bashar> ikonia: how come 64bit is not faster for new laptops
<xtmnx> anyone know how to make mencoder skip all subtitles when encoding from source mkv? seems to pick one and hardcode it in output when i don't specify anything
<branko> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bashar> well i dont convert nor mathematics, i'm internet oriented user
<khensthoth> Parsi: What your output of lspci | grep audio
<Parsi> bashar: nothing for you
<ikonia> bashar: because you won't be doing anything that will stress the machine enough to warrent it, plus unless you have 4 gig of ram or more you won't see a difference
<bashar> high usage of firefox/thunderbird/openoffice/ssh/skype/chrome/tweetdeck
<Parsi> khensthoth: let me come with 9.10, it's 9.04 livecd
<kraitos> i can't hear streaming video, can anyone help?
<bashar> ikonia: i have 4GB and installed server kernel to see them all
<ikonia> bashar: then you won't see a difference
<khensthoth> kraitos: Streaming audio from where?
<ikonia> bashar: 64bit will allow you to not need the server kernel though
<kraitos> khensthoth, from any site, i can see the videos but i can't hear them. please help
<bashar> ikonia: because in the past when i installed 64bit i had little bit of hard time getting some stuff working , stuff were as simple as flash player for firefox so i went backto 32bit, but now been told its no longer an issue
<ikonia> bashar: it's not better / worse than it has been in the last 18 months
<nztal> bashar, which are the server kernel ubuntu packages names ?
<billybigrigger> anyone know how i can work around a limitation in my newsgroup account? it says i can't login from multiple ip address, but i share the account with a friend, i thought since the news server gave me 20 connections, i could use 10 and he could use 10, but now only one of us can connect at a time
<nzapp> Does anybody have experience with netbooks+ubuntu?  How does openoffice run?  Is the screen too small to do real work?
<ikonia> bashar: no
<khensthoth> kraitos: Can you enter alsamixer in a terminal, and check if PCM is muted?
<ikonia> bashar: sorry - not you
<billybigrigger> is there anyway to work around this so it spoofs the newsserver into thinking we're both on the same ip?
<ikonia> billybigrigger: no
<bashar> ikonia: so ill stick to 32bit then :) thanks
<billybigrigger> ikonia, thanks for the blunt answer
<billybigrigger> :P
<bashar> nztal: found the steps online on a blog
<ikonia> bashar: 64bit would mean you don't need the server kernel, which is a good step
<emma> billybigrigger: i don't see how this is an ubuntu support question in the least.
<ikonia> emma: he was asking if ubuntu could do it
<bashar> ikonia: but if it makes me lose other stuff i'm used too installing server kernel is not an issue :)
<kraitos> khensthoth, it was on zero. could that be the problem?
<ikonia> bashar: your call
<emma> billybigrigger: and there are ways you could potentially do that, this just isn't the place to talk about how.
<nztal> bashar, do you happen to have the url ?
<khensthoth> kraitos: probably. Try to load your audio stream again see if it works
<TuxOtaku> anyone here tried using open-iscsi on karmic?
<FoolsRun> Is there a way to disable upstart jobs like GDM without resorting to editing their scripts?
<kraitos> khensthoth, alright hold on.
<bashar> nztal: i did it a year ago, just google "ubuntu 4gb ram"
<emma> ikonia: he could set up his ubuntu machine as a proxy so that the website in question sees all trafic coming from that machine. no?
<bashar> nztal: here u go http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/how-to-use-4-gb-ram-on-a-32-bit-ubuntu/ ,      sudo apt-get install linux-server linux-headers-server
<ikonia> emma: depends if both him and his collegue want to use a proxies, but spoofing - no
<kraitos> khensthoth, how do i exit from that terminal screen
<ikonia> kraitos: "exit"
<khensthoth> kraitos: Press Esc twice
<marcoacs> boa tarde a todos, alguem sabe me inf como instalo o flash mx no ubuntu 9.10
<TheComputerGuy> marcoacs, Use o wine
<kraitos> khensthoth, got it, thanks. ill get back to you in a minute
<shine2> the sound icon disappeared from the top left corner of the gnome-panel, how to get it back?
<marcoacs> ok valeu
<TheComputerGuy> marcoacs, Entre num terminal e digite "apt-get install wine"
<emma> ikonia: what about if his friend portforwards through his machine?
<bashar> if i have windows license can i install it inside virtualbox ?
<TheComputerGuy> Depois coloque o cd do flash no drive e clique duas vezes no setup.exe
<epinky> !br | TheComputerGuy
<ubottu> TheComputerGuy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> emma: still won't spoof the same ip from two differnet isp's
<bashar> my laptop now dual boot, i want to have th edual boot to work inside virtualbox without reinstalling, is that possible ?
<LordVorp> billybigrigger: actually, if you could set up a proxy server, and have your friend connect THRU YOU (and share your bandwidth) then you could have both of you appear from the same IP to the news server
<sobczyk_> bashar, usually 1 licence = 1 installation
<khensthoth> bashar: If you have bought the boxed version, probably. If your XP came with your laptop/desktop, the license prohibits that.
<hlfshell> i have a ubuntu computer that is showing up on my network, has the interface configured - gets an ip from dhclient, pingable from another computer and the computer in question can ping the other computer on the network. NO internet whatsoever however. what could be goingwrong?
<psypher246> hey all, is there anyone here who has successfully gotten evolution to pull contacts from a global catalog server? any help would be appreciated, thanks
<bashar> what about if i format my installed version
<bashar> and re-use it on virtualbox
<kraitos> khensthoth, i tryed youtube and i could hear anything.
<bashar> thats one installtion
<Parsi> khensthoth: what was that command?
<bashar> and it came with my laptop not boxed version
<khensthoth> kraitos: So it's solved now?
<TheComputerGuy> Oh, sorry
<khensthoth> Parsi: lspci | grep audio
<kraitos> khensthoth, sorry i ment to say i couldn't hear it.
<Parsi> khensthoth: nothing!
<Parsi> khensthoth: it just go the next line
<khensthoth> bashar: Still no, because you agreed to the EULA of Microsoft - which is why the free software movement oppose that kind of license.
<damienov> hello, anyone could spare a moment to help me with installing software in ubuntu?
<LordVorp> billybigrigger: altho you would actually end up spending twice the bandwidth, because your machine would be connected to the news servers (one set) and the back to your friend (the other set), leaving whatever remains for YOUR traffic
<ikonia> bashar: take that chat to ##windows please.
<ikonia> damienov: please ask
<erUSUL> !software > damienov
<FoolsRun> looks like a big "no", apparently you cannot disable upstart jobs :(
<ubottu> damienov, please see my private message
<ikonia> FoolsRun: yes you can
<FoolsRun> ikonia: short of editing their scripts?
<sahilsk> i've screwed up my vidoe driver.
<sahilsk> now my display is flickering.
<ikonia> FoolsRun: yes, update-rc.d
<damienov> it seems i skip the APT(?) when installing ubuntu and the software list is all outdated somehow
<kraitos> khensthoth, could you help me out i still can't hear streaming video.
<damienov> is there a way for me to update the spt?
<dno> hello all
<FoolsRun> ikonia: all the reading I've done says that rc.d is unrelated to upstart...
<ikonia> damienov: what do you mean outdated
<marcoacs> ok grato... estou entrando agora no linux
<khensthoth> Parsi: Then it probably means your soundcard is not recognised in Ubuntu. Hmm, If you go to Hardware Drivers, are there any drivers for your device?
<LordVorp> damienov: if your apt setup is pointed to the correct repositories, then: sudo apt-get update   will get you current
<dno> any WiCd experts on?
<damienov> all the software sait its not maintained anymore
<Parsi> khensthoth: no
<erUSUL> damienov: which version of ubuntu ?
<sahilsk> i need a urgent solution....video driver need to be installed. i've integrated  with motherbaord ati xpress 200 ,  which driver i should install and how?? please..........
<ikonia> FoolsRun: update-rc.d adds/removes the init script used by upstart
<khensthoth> kraitos: When you were in alsamixer just now, did you adjust the level of volume for PCM to max?
<LordVorp> damienov: and then if you get your repositories updated w/ apt-get update, then you can get "current" on packages with: apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> FoolsRun: so it enables/disables the script in essance
<damienov> using the terminal yes?
<kraitos> khensthoth, yes
<erUSUL> !search old-releases
<khensthoth> Parsi: Search around in the forum or in Google then, sorry couldn't be of much help.
<ubottu> Found:
<BluesKaj> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Parsi> khensthoth: ok.
<Parsi> tnx
<erUSUL> !version | damienov
<ubottu> damienov: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kraitos> khensthoth, i also brought the masters to max also
<dno> Anyone using wpa2 care to help?
<damienov> 9.10
<LordVorp> dno: as always, don't ask to ask, just ask
<damienov> carmic
<khensthoth> kraitos: So these are all flash videos we are talking about right? Normal audio files play okay I presume?
<dno> Oh
<LordVorp> damienov: OK have you run: apt-get update ?
<damienov> not yet
<damienov> how?
<damienov> using the terminal?
<kraitos> khensthoth, right
<LordVorp> damienov: at the shell, in the terminal, type: sudo apt-get update<enter>
<damienov> got it :)
<dno> All, I installed WiCD and when I try to set either WEP or WPA or WPA2 I can no longer connect.  But unsecured, it connects.  Any thoughts?
<khensthoth> kraitos: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<LordVorp> damienov: your other option is to run synaptic and click "reload", which does the same thing
<kraitos> khensthoth, 9.10
<dno> Anyone
<damienov> thanks for the help guys :)
<billybigrigger> LordVorp, ya i don't care about bandwidth
<MK13> how can i set my laptop up as a wirless access point? I have a broadcom BCM4311(rev. 1)
<billybigrigger> LordVorp, the news server is unlimited bandwidth
<dno> using 9.10 and Wicd 1.6.1
<sahilsk> i need a urgent solution....video driver need to be installed. i've integrated  with motherbaord ati xpress 200 ,  which driver i should install and how?? please..........
<LordVorp> billybigrigger: yeah but I'm talking about YOUR bandwidth being used.  If you have lots, then no worries
<billybigrigger> no worries
<billybigrigger> and how is it not an ubuntu support question?
<billybigrigger> :)
<khensthoth> kraitos: Have you tried installing the flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound package?
<bashar> the concept of virtualbox if an installed OS it can't be run inside virutalbox ? i have to reinstall it?
<billenium> I just installed 9.10 (got CDs in the mail yesterday) on the computer, when i restarted it just hangs at "GRUB loading." any ideas?
<kraitos> khensthoth, were can i find that at?
<bazhang> bashar, which os
<khensthoth> kraitos: Just open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<LordVorp> billybigrigger: I'm not going to answer that, other than: most people (avg desktop users) don't do that. :).  If you're serious, look at SOCKS
<billybigrigger> LordVorp, ok, ill look into setting up a proxy server
<LordVorp> LordVorp: or "proxy"  synaptic has a good search function
<bashar> bazhang: fedora, windows, any other linux flavour
<bazhang> bashar, which are you trying specifically
<bashar> bazhang: i have ubuntu and i want to but windows vista an fedora and freebsd
<kraitos> khensthoth, is couldn't find the package
<emma> LordVorp: that's what i was suggesting also.
<bashar> s/an/and/g
<Lafy> Why might lpd claim that prints jobs are completing properly when my printers are not being sent jobs?
<bjorkintosh> is pulse supposed to be a useful thing at all?
<sahilsk> ??
<as> hola
<LordVorp> billybigrigger: if you look at SOCKS, you'll see SOCKS4 and SOCKS5.  the relevant difference is that SOCSK5 supports UDP and SOCKS4 does not.  Since news/nntp is TCP, in your case it doesn't matter.
<billybigrigger> LordVorp, socks4-server - SOCKS4 server for proxying IP-based services over a firewall
<emma> I don't think "I have a problem with a newsgroups new policies, how can i get around it" is an ubuntu support question even if the person is using ubuntu. Just my opinion though.
<as> alguien me recibe?
<bazhang> bashar, you wish to put windows in? check the license. the others just get the iso from distrowatch.com or the like
<khensthoth> kraitos: How about in Synaptic Package Manager? Try to search for the package
<as> alguien puede mandarmie privado y explicarme coo va esto
<bashar> bazhang: so it need to install cant load it from any installation i have already?
<bazhang> !es | as
<ubottu> as: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bostikforever> emma: are you boomie?
<LordVorp> billybigrigger: look at "proxy".  the socks stuff will appear but also non-socks...
<kraitos> khensthoth, im already looking there. i found it. it says to upgrade, is that what i want to do?
<bazhang> bashar, not to my knowledge; you may wish to ask in ##windows about the vista part though
<khensthoth> kraitos: So it's previously installed?
<bazhang> bashar, also if it is virtualbox you can ask in #vbox
<kraitos> khensthoth, never mined i was looking at something else. it installed just now.
<ircuser> Is it safe to use my Western Digital Passport Essential to use in Linux(Karmic)? I have been using it in Vista till now. I have heard people say that Ubuntu will damage or corrupt the file system.
<khensthoth> kraitos: Okay. After installing, try a Flash video to see if it works.
<bazhang> ircuser, ntfs is fully supported in Ubuntu for a long while now
<trism> ircuser: I have a western digital passport that I use with ubuntu all the time
<gnutoo> hi, I just found update-rc.d...now how can I add add ssh...should I add it to default....and how can I see enabled services?
<bostikforever> Hello, my USB modem doesn't work with Ubuntu karmic... it used to work with Jaunty. Is there anything that I can do?
<kraitos> khensthoth, hold on give me 10min
<LordVorp> gnutoo: you want 'defaults'
<nonick1> Who can help me? When I press Ctrl+c in terminal (to stop some programms) nothing happends. It just prints letter "c" but not "^C" Earlier it works correctly. (Sorry. I know English very very bad)
<gnutoo> LordVorp, ok thanks I was not shure....
<jrib> gnutoo: when you install ssh, it is automatically setup to start automatically.  Also, update-rc.d is not intended to be used by humans!
<bazhang> nonick1, what process
<gnutoo> jrib, in the livecd I created it doesn't
<jrib> gnutoo: are you using ubuntu?
<trism> nonick1: depends on the program, sometimes you need to ctrl+d
<gnutoo> jrib, in reality I use a derivate called trisquel....but it's nearly the same
<magr> anyone who can tell me why i cant connect to ubuntu with vncviewer?
<jrib> gnutoo: apparently not...
<nonick1> trism: for example find
<LordVorp> gnutoo: also: type "runlevel" at the console.  it will say something like 'N 2', the number is your current runlevel.  then: ls /etc/rc2.d/S* (the 2 is from runlevel) that will show the list of startup scripts run at boot time
<ircuser> bazhang: trism : thanks. even I access my other NTFS partitions.  just want to make sure that writing and reading from within the Ubuntu won't damage it in any way.....My last Ext HD a Maxtor Basic crashed suddenly with some fiel system error
<gnutoo> ok thanks a lot
<gnutoo> LordVorp, as I chrooted there is no runlevel but I'll look in inittab
<bazhang> ircuser, I have a 1Tb ntfs that is used with Ubuntu for a while now without any issues
<Kenti> I can't get my DVD writer to mount in Ubuntu!
<nonick1> trism: Ctrl+d not works too
<gnutoo> no inittab :(
<LordVorp> gnutoo: well if you're chrooted you might have trouble looking at /etc/rc2.d. :)
<Kenti> I need to burn a disc, but it won't even read regular discs
<trism> nonick1: not sure what the problem is, ctrl+c should work fine with find
<bazhang> Kenti, using which application to burn
<Turno> is there any way to completely reset the USB bus in karmic? I have a device that has to be unplugged/replugged after loading a kernel module, and I'd much rather just reset the usb bus
<Kenti> Brasero disc burning, but no application will recognise the drive
<bazhang> Kenti, same issue with other burners as well? gnomebaker?
<LordVorp> Turno: I've never found one in linux.
<Kenti> yes, but haven't tried that one. I can't even mount the drive to read discs
<Turno> kenti, are you sure the drive is connected/recognized properly? does the drive work in read-only mode?
<jamesmk2003> if anybody is interested in FLUENDO https://core.fluendo.com/gstreamer/svn/
<Kenti> Turno, no
<Turno> kenti, do you dual boot maybe? and if so, does the drive work in your other OS?
<Kenti> Yes it works
<LordVorp> Turno: but a quick search shows this link: http://hack2live.blogspot.com/2008/06/ubuntu-linux-restart-usb-to-reset-stuck.html ?
<mun> hi
<Turno> LordVorp: yeah, i saw that, but that was back from when usb was a kernel module, now it's compiled into the kernel
<tmus> my danish keys are not working in the console (tty). how do I configure that? Tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup with no luck. Perhaps I'm missing some important package?
<LordVorp> oh ouch.
<mun> does anyone know if there's a google calendar notifier for linux? i'm reluctant to use the addon for firefox.
<Turno> yeah :(
<Turno> kenti, what kind of burner is it?
<Kenti> Samsung Writemaster
<c3l> proftp vs pureftp. which is best?
<Turno> kenti, does it show up when you do 'lsusb'?
<nonick1> trism: can shotructs in compiz be a problem?
<spO> when is there going to be a new kernel that is compiled with gcc 4.4.2 rather than 4.4.1 ?   4.4.1 and 4.4.0 have difficulties with mplayer
<kraitos> khensthoth, alright, i had to take care of some business. but sound is not working still
<Kenti> turno no
<N3OInc> Any opinions on necessity of avahi-daemon on a wireless workstation?
<LordVorp> Turno: the package repository has a "usb-modeswitch", and the C source for a "usbreset" prog is here: http://marc.info/?l=linux-usb-users&m=116827193506484&w=2
<Kenti> Its not a usb drive though. Its an internal one
<khensthoth> kraitos: Even after installing the additional package?
<Turno> oh, my google search said it was external
<kraitos> khensthoth, right
<trism> nonick1: did you recently configure new ones before ctrl+c stopped working in the terminal?
<Turno> LordVorp: OOh, i'm checking out your link now!
<nmanoogian> What should I read to expand S-Video output? (I only see partial screen)
<ircuser> bazhang: thanks...should i install ntfs-3g or karmic is ok without it? any issues with ext4?? mine is ext4 only
<Lunatico> gnites can some1 hlp me pls
<nonick1> trism: maybe
<khensthoth> kraitos: Well, this is the last resort, the worse-come-to-worse effort. You will be removing Pulse Audio. In the terminal, type sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio pulseaudio-*
<bazhang> ircuser, you wish to share with windows or not?
<Turno> Kenti: I would look at dmesg and see if it has any relevant error messages in there
<Lunatico> gnites can some1 hlp me pls? im having Kernel Panic error trying to install clena Ubuntu 9.10
<Lunatico> clean*
<kraitos> khensthoth, i have pulseaudio device chooser also. could that be affecting it? i change some stuff on it so i could have sound come through hdmi
<ircuser> bazhang: I dual boot my PC so I will be accessing it in both OS and I guess that's counted as sharing. So, yes.
<trism> nonick1: this is in gnome-terminal right?
<nonick1> trism: yes
<bazhang> ircuser, then best to stick with ntfs as Ubuntu can deal with it no problem
<ircuser> bazhang: And I have a router in my room  with 2 other Vista machines connected to it.. So may be occasionally they will connect to it
<duddl> msg XDCC-Dead xdcc send #785
<trism> nonick1: try resetting your keyboard to defaults in System/Preferences/Keyboard on the Layouts tab
<khensthoth> kraito: In that case, try opening Pulse Audio Device Chooser, then play a Flash video. See if you see any new entry under "Playback", and see if the sound leve lis moving at all.
<LordVorp> I installed Kubuntu, then decided I wanted GNOME, so installed that stuff and am using it quite happily.  I've since upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic... but my boot screens all say Kubuntu.  Is it hard to switch that?  Is there a grub thing or a dpkg-reconfigure thing that can do it?
<kraitos> khensthoth, did you get my last question
<CarlFK> Is there an app that will make copies using a scanner and printer?  (as in, click a button, scanner scans, printer prints.  not scan into gimp, click print...)
<nonick1> trism: nothing changes
<pdlnhrd_> I am trying to intall 9.10 and when it boots up I get sound but no video is there anything I can do to make the graphics show up?
<khensthoth> kraitos: Sorry I meant Pulse Audio Volume Control. Do you have pavucontrol installed?
<bjorkintosh> CarlFK, disconnect from the computer?
<sobczyk_> is hal required for Xorg operation in 9.10? (autoadding devices)
<henrik_> CarlFK: Well..
<henrik_> The best thing to do, as far as I see it, is making a small AppleScript.
<henrik_> Use Image Capture to scan, and then print it again.
<henrik_> Shouldn't be too hard.
<CarlFK> bjorkintosh: huh?  guessing no, quite OK with a dialog
<aeon-ltd> sobczyk: no but it does kill a lot of hardware features
<kraitos> khensthoth, hey on puls audio volume control there is a thing for the network access. let me look at it for a minute. yes i have pavucontrol installed.
<owen1> i try to connect to my home server with ssh and get: no route to host. any tips?
<bjorkintosh> is there a magic trick to getting skype working on ubuntu?
<pdlnhrd_> owen1: do you have /etc/resolv.conf set properly?
<CarlFK> henrik_: I know an app can be written.  likely that it has.  hoping it is in a repo.
<bjorkintosh> it's simply not doing what's expected.
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: no, and i never had to set it in the past.
<henrik_> Oop.s
<henrik_> I was CERTAIN I was in the #apple / #mac channel
<henrik_> Not #Ubuntu
<henrik_> Nevermind then :P
<pdlnhrd_> owen1: can you ping the host you are trying to ssh into?
<CarlFK> henrik_: I was wondering why you were giving me apple advice.  you mean mac doesn't have a copy option out of the box?  that surprises me.
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: no, unreachable
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: btw, it's all in my home. the desktop (server) and laptop.
<henrik_> CarlFK: I guess it does, I haven't tried it yet.
<kraitos> khensthoth, on pavucontrol in the configuration section i have analog stereo duplex. is that suppose to be like that?
<pdlnhrd_> ownen1:  can you check ifconfig -a and make sure you have an IP address?
<CarlFK> bjorkintosh: what do you mean: "disconnect from the computer?"
<Roasted> Hey guys - what VNC Server app do you recommend most for Ubuntu?
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: resolv.conf shows 192.168.1.1
<khensthoth> kraitos: Which type of hardware do you have then?
<Coolest_Loser57> Excuse me but does anyone know how to connect to xbox live through ubuntu?? i've followed some of the tutorials off the inet but their not wokring...
<pdlnhrd_> ownen1: can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<bjorkintosh> CarlFK, you don't need a computer to scan and print and copy with those devices.
<bjorkintosh> if the machine's getting in the way, then by all means, disconnect it.
<renata> hello, I get this error when starting gnome-system-monitor: ** (gnome-system-monitor:23616): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled. Should I be woried?
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: no. unreachable
<CarlFK> bjorkintosh: ah - that.  no, I have 2 separate devices.
<kraitos> khensthoth, for the speaker, is that what you want to know?
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: btw, i run ssh on the desktop
<c3l> how do I access my ftp server, hosted with gadmin-proftpd
<khensthoth> kraitos: Yup
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<dodobrown> hey how do i get ubuntu to work as a live cd
<ikonia> c3l: same way as any other ftp server "ftp hostname"
<Roasted> put the cd in and boot
<dodobrown> i downloaded an iso and all i get is an istallation option
<dodobrown> i wasn't given that option
<Roasted> dodobrown - you need to burn it as an image to a CD
<CarlFK> dodobrown: sounds like you downloaded the Alt or Server CD
<kraitos> khensthoth, well by the speakers is got to labels. one is altec lansing and the other is srs premium sound.
<trism> nonick1: in the keyboard layout options of System/Preferences/Keyboard on the layout tab, is the ctrl key position set to default?
<ikonia> dodobrown: there is an option to try ubuntu
<coachz> hi, when i delete Desktop from my ~ folder it keeps coming back
<pdlnhrd_> owen1:  and you can reach the internet through other means from the same machine?  on you the computer now?
<Ph03n|x87> re
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: and i have port forward on my router. port 22 to 192.168.1.2
<Deus_ex_machina> bios flash question....is it straight forward in Karmic?
<arand> dodobrown: you inside windows?
<ikonia> coachz: it's created when you login to hold your desktop info
<dodobrown> i put it on a cd
<CarlFK> dodobrown: what is the filename of the .iso?
<Todd66> looking for some quick help.  Watched a trojan horse decimate XP on my laptop last night and decided to reformat and use Ubuntu.  I have it loaded and running, but have no drivers and cant connect online.  Any suggestions for good tutorials or starting point.  I have alot of computer experience...but none with linux.
<coachz> ahh
<dodobrown> one sec
<Roasted> dodobrown - did you burn the cd as an image?
<coachz> so it needs to stay :-)00
<coachz> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> coachz: if you want to use a desktop, yup
<coachz> k
<dodobrown> ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64
<renata> I get error: "SELinux was found but is not enabled". Should I be woried?
<Roasted> bingo
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: no (-: one sec
<ikonia> dodobrown: there isn't a a livecd option on that
<Roasted> its an alternate installer dodobrown
<CarlFK> dodobrown: "alternate" = alt cd.  so not the live cd
<dodobrown> i burned it as an image yes
<ikonia> dodobrown: you need the desktop cd
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: i lost connection on the laptop
<dodobrown> oh =\
<khensthoth> kraitos: I mean what type of configuration - 2.0, 2.1, 5.1 Surround Sound. Just select the appropriate one. If you have a pair of left right speaker then the duplex setting should be correct.
<dodobrown> that sucks
<Roasted> dodobrown - re-download the "LiveCD ISO" version from the web site. Then re-burn as an image.
<ikonia> Roasted: it's the desktop cd - there is no livecd
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: broblem solved
<pdlnhrd_> owen: both computers are on the same network (home router) ?
<pdlnhrd_> owen1: cool
<coachz> what remote desktop should i use to go to my xp box?  should i put vnc on the xp box ?
<Roasted> ikonia - the desktop cd IS the livecd, man
<nonick1> trism: yes :(
<kraitos> khensthoth, hold on let me look it up.
<coachz> i see a few viewers in the software center
<ikonia> Roasted: I know, that's what I just said
<pdlnhrd_> owen1: do you know why?
<dodobrown> ubuntu-8.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Roasted> ikonia - you said there is no livecd
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: should i use different port (for security issues)?
<dodobrown> ^ so that should work no proablem
<ikonia> Roasted: I yes, there is no livecd version, it's the desktop cd
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: it's a laptop. it looses connection once in a while, i guess.
<CarlFK> dodobrown: that will work if you have a 64bit cpu.
<Roasted> dlkf;ajdlsk;fas
<arand> dodobrown: yes
<dodobrown> i do
<Roasted> Live CD ***IS*** the desktop cd
<dodobrown> cool
<pdlnhrd_> owen1: are you trying to reach a home server from outside your home network ?
<dodobrown> thank you so much gental men
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: no, from the inside
<ikonia> Roasted: yes, so tell him to get the desktop CD, not the livecd so he's not looking for something that doesn't exist
<Roasted> djklfa;jsdlfksa
<pdlnhrd_> owen1: than leave it on port 22 is just fine no need to complicate things
<CarlFK> ikonia: dont tell him anyting - he has it.
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: but many times i do it from the outside
<pdlnhrd_> owen1:  glad it is working for you
<kraitos> khensthoth, how do i look it up by terminal?
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: thanks for the help
<Roasted> Im trying to VNC from my laptop to my ubuntu desktop. but what's the best vnc server software out there for my ubuntu desktop?
<pdlnhrd_> owen1:  personally if your box is up 2 date there hasn't been a exploint in ssh server ever... but if you are allowing other ports through you might want to study up on iptables to setup a personal firewall
<ikonia> Roasted: there isn't a "best" they all have pro's and con's
<ikonia> Roasted: depends what your most important factor is
<owen1> pdlnhrd_: ok
<nonick1> trism: switching off comiz is not a solution too
<Roasted> well, no kidding
<khensthoth> kraitos: Look what up in the terminal? The speaker configuration? What speakers do you have? If you have a laptop, then the duplex setting is probably correct.
<Roasted> I was kind of hoping for a common consensus on what the most common one was
<pdlnhrd_> owen1:  good luck... cheers
<ikonia> Roasted: there isn't one
<Roasted> okay, I'll ask again
<Roasted> Im trying to VNC from my laptop to my ubuntu desktop. but what's the best vnc server software out there for my ubuntu desktop?
<Lunatico> gnites can some1 hlp me pls? im having Kernel Panic error trying to install clean Ubuntu 9.10 - kernel panic out of memory and no killeable process error here (with all distros)
<moymoy> Roasted: i would use Vinagre for VNC, but i much prefer ssh anyway
<ikonia> Roasted: if you have a specific priority though, it may be easier to ask
<ikonia> Roasted: as I said there is no best - it depends what your priorities are, they are all like for like at a base level
<Roasted> ikonia - my priority is to... you know... take control of the desktop
<kraitos> khensthoth, the type of speakers? i have a hp dv4t laptop
<ikonia> Roasted: then they are all the same
<Roasted> moymoy - can you SSH through a gui? I've only ran SSH through the terminal.
<Roasted> ikonia - which is why I asked my original question the way I did....
<ikonia> Roasted: the answer is there is no best
<CarlFK> Roasted: there is something built in, or default.  um..  gnome-desktop or something.  it's a vnc server.
<Roasted> ikonia - thanks, I get it. whatever.
<ikonia> CarlFK: the remote desktop tool
<LordVorp> so nobody answered my ubuntu vs kubuntu splash screens question.  I found the answer on System->Admin->Startup-Manager, and it's a simple dropdown selection.
<moymoy> Roasted: i don't know if there are any GUI tools for ssh, but you can use GUI programs through ssh
<Roasted> moymoy - thanks. I've ran SSH to do terminal work to my desktop but I'd like to control the GUI now.
<khensthoth> kraitos: Then the Configuration in Pulse Audio Volume Control is correct.
<kraitos> khensthoth, right
<sinthetek> anyone ever encountered a lua error from running a script that is supposed to install a .deb?
<moymoy> Roasted: if you use the -X option in ssh (ie. ssh -X) then you can type like `gedit` into the terminal, and a gedit window will pop up
<ikonia> moymoy: you do need a local X server running though for that
<mgv1> hi - why does myspace music getting stuch every other moment?????
<LordVorp> moymoy: (which you have, if your in graphical ubuntu/kubuntu :)
<Roasted> moymoy - well I want to have windows open on my desktop, then go to my laptop, take control, and have those same windows open.
<khensthoth> kraitos: People have reported success in getting flash audio working after removing pulseaudio. Why don't you try that, and if it doesn't work, just install it back?
<sinthetek> i am getting an error similar to "Overflow detected: Not enough space" or some such and then it fails (in karmic)
<sinthetek> there is plenty of diskspace, swap and ram though
<kraitos> khensthoth, alright how do i remove again.
<guntbert> sinthetek: what are you trying to install?
<khensthoth> kraitos: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio pulseaudio-*
<Todd66> help please
<LordVorp> sinthetek: lua is a scripting language, its use in this particular deb file doesnt' tie its messages to any system resources, only that it didn't find what it was looking for
<sinthetek> i've installed the package before underintrepid and jaunty. installed most of the lua 5.0 packages to try to fix it
<moymoy> Roasted: don't know how you could accomplish that with ssh, but i just find that vnc uses too much bandwidth
<coachz> you tried tight vnc ?
<LordVorp> moymoy: have you tried NX Client?
<sinthetek> guntbert a lexmark printer "driver" (driver and management utility)
<moymoy> LordVorp: nope, what's that?
<Roasted> coachz - I just installed tightvnc. Where in the world is it to launch it and set it up?
<Todd66> dell wireless driver for clean install
<LordVorp> moymoy: it's BAD ASS.  using it w/ dsl feels like being on a lan connect
<sinthetek> LordVorp i don't think lua is used in the deb, rather the script htat installs the .deb calls it at some point for some reason
<ikonia> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Ihavequestions> Hello everyone?
<LordVorp> moymoy: I don't know if it's in the repositories, but go to www.nomachine.com and downlaod the free debs and it works very easy
<sinthetek> i searched in relation to karmic and saw a few results but seems noone else really has this issue
<Lunatico> gnites can some1 hlp me pls? im having Kernel Panic error trying to install clean Ubuntu 9.10 - kernel panic out of memory and no killeable process error here (with all distros)
<sinthetek> hmm.... i wonder if it has to do with using the same /home from jaunty in karmic...
<ikonia> Lunatico: what do you mean with all distros ?#
<Ihavequestions> Would anyone have a moment to answer some basic questions about Ubuntu installation? I was wondering if i could install it but keep windows on there as a backup in case I don't like it?
<LordVorp> moymoy: there is a FreeNX open source server-side package that's supposed to replace the NXserver packages from nomachine, but you still have to use NXclient from nomachine anyway, and *I* don't have the philosophical restrictions that force me to prefer FreeNX over NXserver from the same place as the client
<ikonia> Ihavequestions: not a problem
<kraitos> khensthoth, i owe you that worked. know what exactly did i remove when i remove pulse audio
<coachz> run the live cd to try it  Ihavequestions
<ikonia> Ihavequestions: if you install ubuntu onto a different partition you'll be able to dual boot either
<ikonia> !dualboot > Ihavequestions
<bazhang> Ihavequestions, sure you can dualboot
<ubottu> Ihavequestions, please see my private message
<sinthetek> maybe a stale user config file specifies the wrong version of lua or something? seems like it would say 'not found' in that case though, not some obscure error that doesn't show up in google :\
<khensthoth> kraitos: So, you have audio in flash now?
<kraitos> khensthoth, correct
<CarlFK> Ihavequestions: the installer will detect windows and give you the option of installing around it
<emma> any of you like playing urban terror on ubuntu?
<khensthoth> kraitos: What about other applications like rhythmbox or VLC?
<Lunatico> i mean Xubuntu Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<ikonia> emma: having a problem with it ?
<guntbert> Lunatico: 3 different CDs?
<LordVorp> sinthetek: so are you able to debug the actual lua script?  I can (mostly) read lua but don't write it.
<kraitos> khensthoth, i don't have vlc but let me check on rhythmbox. oh and what are the advantages on using vlc on ubuntu?
<Ihavequestions> o ok.  i have vista currently, hate it, heard windows 7 was better, but have been told that Linux based systems are much safer
<Todd66> help to connect my dell on clean install
<emma> ikonia: yep.
<ikonia> Ihavequestions: they are not safer, they are as safe as the user running them
<khensthoth> kraitos: Well, VLC is just a freaking powerful video/media player that plays almost anything.
<ikonia> emma: go on, throw some details out
<trism> nonick1: does ctrl+ anything work? can you copy and paste with ctrl+shift+c ctrl+shift+v?
<Parsi> khensthoth: arand: I solved, http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/10/29/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/
<neon_> need some help, i have an USB tv tuner that has linux drivers, it is installed but i only get picture with no sound when using COMCAST coax cable connection, i live in an appartment so there is no cable box, just a coax cable coming off the wall. If i use the tuner with an OTA antenna digital signal i get both picture and sound, any suggestions on how to get sounf when using the coax cable connection thx
<LordVorp> Ihavequestions: everybody hates vista.  linux systems are "safer" only in that "everybody runs windows" so virus/spyware writers concentrate on that
<emma> ikonia: urban terror is more fun with more players. Do you want to play?
<khensthoth> Parsi: Good on you.
<Lunatico> Yea, i downloaded all versions and burned. But yesterday tryed from Ubuntu original CD and same problem
<ikonia> emma: I don't play, sorry, I thought you where saying you where having problems actually with the game running
<atmosx> hello, any italians?
<CarlFK> Ihavequestions: one huge advantage: 1000's of apps managed by the package manager are all kept up to date, similar to how MS keeps windows up to date.
<emma> ikonia: oh okay :)
<ikonia> atmosx: tons in #ubuntu-it
<Ihavequestions> well rather, I've heard generally that windows based systems are more vulnerable due to the higher useage.  for example, that macs are "safer" because they're not as frequently targeted due to the less amount of "users"?
<LordVorp> Ihavequestions: also linux has a superior security model so that "making an exception for one program" does NOT automatically mean you've opened UR system at admin level
<kraitos> khensthoth, audio works on rhythmbox. i know that vlc plays anything. but does all the other media player on ubuntu do also?
<Parsi> khensthoth: still some problesms.
<bork> I upgraded to karmic, and my wireless stopped working. Any ideas why?
<ikonia> Ihavequestions: thats not true, they are as open as the user that runs them
<Parsi> network manager is not functional,
<Todd66> Help with wireless connection on clean install
<nonick1> trism: 1) no, I can't copy from terminal using ctrl+c 2) that's interesting: when I push ctrl+c it prints russian letters
<emma> Well if anyone wants to play Urban Terror pm me.
<sinthetek> LordVorp to some extent. it mentions lua in the error so i'm fairly certain it is lua related but the file i'm executing is a .sh. i was hoping perhaps there was just an unmet dep or bad PATH argument in the script because i've never actually touched lua before :P
<LordVorp> Ihavequestions: macs (as of OSX) are based on a different unix-y system (NetBSD I believe), and so share the benefits that linux has WRT security
<CarlFK> Ihavequestions: "safer" and "why" are very complicated - there is no simple way of comparing them.  there is no "safe index number" where you can see that 12 is less than 30.
<khensthoth> kraitos: Probably, but I just got stuck with it during my Windows-using day. =)
<guntbert> Lunatico: my first guess in such cases is a bad image - did you !md5sum check your images before burning them?
<eddvrs> hi guys. I'm using VLC via jack and Everytime i skip tracks I have to reconnect VLC in jack... any ideas as to why/how to rememdy?
<kraitos> khensthoth, right same here man
<sebsebseb> bork: no other than, many people getting issues after upgrading from 9.04
<LordVorp> sinthetek: have you been in the .sh file? can you identify the part that barfs, or even just the part that calls (some file) that might be the lua you're looking for
<nzapp> has anybody figured out how to watch netflix instant on ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Where can I get the smooth gtk+engine?
<Lunatico> yes i did and they pass ok. and justtryed with original Ubuntu CD yesterday and same problem
<LordVorp> sinthetek: also, lua is designed to be an embedded language, so it could just be a bit of script in a larger app and who knows if you'll be able to change it
<moymoy> LordVorp: that sounds amazing.. but i'm curious as to what connection you have
<bork> sebsebseb: any idea how i should go about diagnosing what the problem is?
<LordVorp> sinthetek: that being said, my favorite window manager, ion3, has a small C core and all the rest of it is lua
<sebsebseb> bork: could try a clean install of 9.10, or  try and configure the wireless
<sebsebseb> !wireless | bork
<ubottu> bork: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sinthetek> LordVorp i have glanced at it a bit but large parts seem to be compressed so i didn't try too hard :P
<moymoy> Roasted: LordVorp suggested NXserver and NX client.. judging from his reviews, it sound amazing
<bork> sebsebseb: thanks, I'll look at that.
<Gandalfar> when creating own PPA, I don't see a button to "activate" it? Do I have to wait for the first build? Is there a way to see a status of the build?
<sinthetek> thought i'd check in here first if it'd been encountered before
<duffydack> does WICD have ability to add mobile internet device like network-manager? (nm blows right now)
<Ihavequestions> thanks to everyoen who is answering btw (hard to keep up with all the names).  I know I'm nervous about trying a different operating system because I'm so used to windows and it's functions / programs / whatnot.  I'm afraid I'll be totally lost lol
<kraitos> khensthoth, well, hey man thanks for the help. if i have anyother question ill defenatly call you up on here. later
<khensthoth> kraitos: Anyway, PulseAudio is a powerful audio mixing application with some really fancy feature like streaming your sound to another computer. However, people seems to claim to have trouble with it. I never had. When you remove it, you just remove that functionality.
<CarlFK> Gandalfar: better to ask that on #launchpad
<sebsebseb> bork: you can test on Live CD as well,  without doing a clean install
<Roasted> moymoy - Ill check it out now. thanks!
<LordVorp> moymoy: it was 1.5mbps when I experienced this.  I've since gotten faster DSL connect but it's still tight and fast on EVDO
<Gandalfar> CarlFK, thanks
<guaguoille> bonsoir, des français/ses?
<sebsebseb> !fr |  guaguoille
<ubottu> guaguoille: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bostikforever> Hello, my USB modem doesn't work with Ubuntu karmic... it used to work with Jaunty. Is there anything that I can do?
<trism> nonick1: interesting, I saw that in a bug report http://forum.soft32.com/linux/Bug-513261-gnome-terminal-Ctrl-modifier-work-ftopict475450.html but a later message said he reset his keyboard to defaults in the gnome keyboard properties and it was fixed, which is why I suggested that earlier, but didn't seem to help
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html Ihavequestions here is a good primer
<skrite> hey all
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: upgrade or clean install?
<kraitos> khensthoth, i was closing xchat when you send your last message can you repeat it again?
<LordVorp> Roasted: give nxclient a try, start at nomachine.com and see.  I've been doing this a long time, and found NX earlier this year... and it's been a very, VERY long time since I've been as impressed by a new linux-y thing I'd discovered
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: certain hardware that used to work fine in 9.04, no longer does in 9.10
<guntbert> Lunatico: the next guess is a bad burn - did you "check the CD" from the menu?
<khensthoth> kraitos: Anyway, PulseAudio is a powerful audio mixing application with some really fancy feature like streaming your sound to another computer. However, people seems to claim to have trouble with it. I never had. When you remove it, you just remove certain functionality, but it's no biggie.
<Roasted> LordVorp - does nx have a mac version?
<LordVorp> Roasted: AFAIK yes, you install the linux debs for NXServer, then use the mac NXclient
<chriscreasy> What would be the best way to sync music onto my iphone, wine, virtualbox, or jailbreak the phone and ssh it?
<MK13> is the hostapd offered in ubuntu built with support for nl80211?
<LordVorp> Roasted: ... to connect
<Roasted> LordVorp - thanks much!
<khensthoth> kraitos: Anyway, see you.
<kraitos> khensthoth, thanks for the help. i got to get to bed know it's 11pm here right know. later
<sebsebseb> bork: good luck by the way
<bork> sebsebseb: thanks =)
<bostikforever> sebsebseb: upgrade
<VIZAVI> hi
<nonick1> trism: I will restart my computer
<durammx> hi! were do I find some docs about the gdesklets?
<bostikforever> but I also tried a clean install for XUbuntu karmic and it seems to have the same problem
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: oh right, ok well many people got issues after upgrading,  you can try the 9.10 Live CD, and find out if it works on that or not
<kavurt> where kino saves the file exported? I can't find it
<bostikforever> then if it works?
<Roasted> LordVorp - getting a dependency error when I try to install nx server on my linux box :(
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: if it works good, should work fine in a clean install,  if  not well you got a problem
<LordVorp> moymoy, Roasted: you DO know that the X11R6 protocol really, really sucks for non-LAN usage, right?  So there have been several different bandwidth-saving addons, workarounds, proxy solutions over the last 20 years or so.  My testimony is, nx is best
<LordVorp> Roasted: what's the dep error?
<FloodBot4> LordVorp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Roasted: how are you trying to install it ?
<Brack> Can anyone give me a hand installing theme engines on Ubuntu 9.10. I'm a recent Windows convert btw.
<LordVorp> Roasted: and what linux, is it ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: also the release notes might have something in them that is relivant to you
<sebsebseb> !notes | bostikforever
<ubottu> bostikforever: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Roasted> LordVorp - Im on a LAN, so its all good. Dependency error is Dependency is not satisfiable: nxnode >=3.4.0
<Roasted> LordVorp - Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 64 bit
<Roasted> LordVorp - I got the x64 package too
<bostikforever> It's not necessarily true... my wireless works fine on Live CD but not with clean install
<galim> find http://violin-bow-rehair-and-repair.hfdveenrv.net/
<ikonia> Roasted: where did you get the package ?
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: so you tested 9.10 Live CD already?
<Roasted> ikonia - the NX web site
<LordVorp> Roasted: oh, hah.  u need to download: nxserver, nxnode.  install nxnode, install nxserver.
<bostikforever> yeah
<rogue780> www.catsforgold.com
<nonick1> trism: AAAAAAAAAA!!! It works!!! Thank you very much!
<ikonia> Roasted: ahhh that's why, it's a 3rd party package, may not be for that version
<galim> @find violin-bow-rehair-and-repair
<Ioneye> Can i upgrade from Ubuntu 9.10 32bit to Ubuntu 64bit without formating my pc?
<ikonia> rogue780: ??
<LordVorp> Roasted: they come from the same part of the same page that you d/l'd nxserver
<Roasted> ikonia - *shrug* its a debian package...
<sebsebseb> Ioneye: no
<MK13> Ioneye, no, don't think so
<nzapp> has anybody figured out how to watch netflix instant on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Roasted: it's for debian, not ubuntu ?
<Ioneye> Ok thank you sebsebseb and MK13
<rogue780> ikonia, it is epic
<Roasted> ikonia - its a debian package. ubuntu is based on debian. I fail to see where the issue is there.
<LordVorp> ikonia: nope, nxserver and nxnode come from the same LINE on the same PAGE from the same SERVER. the .debs install just fine
<lukasz> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ikonia> Roasted: please don't spam it in here
<sebsebseb> Ioneye: can't change a 32bit OS into a 64bit one
<ikonia> Roasted: ubuntu is not debian
<LordVorp> Roasted: install nxnode first, then nxserver will install ok
<ikonia> Roasted: there are significant differences
<Stp> Is there any problem with gdmsetup on ubuntu 9.1 (32bit), or is for me only :) ?
<trism> nonick1: excellent!
<sebsebseb> !debian | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Roasted> hey, ikonia
<Roasted>  	  NX Enterprise Desktop Server for Linux Evaluation DEB - x86_64
<Roasted> For Xandros Desktop 4.1/Xandros Server 2.0, Debian GNU Linux 4.0 Etch/5.0 Lenny, Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger/6.06 Dapper Drake/6.10/Edgy Eft/7.04 Feisty Fawn/7.10 Gutsy Gibbon/8.04 Hardy Heron/8.10 Intrepid Ibex/Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope/9.10 Karmic Koala
<FloodBot4> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Roasted: yes ?
<Roasted> its officially supported.
<ikonia> Roasted: so it's not for debian then - it's for ubuntu
<Roasted> LordVorp - where do I grab that node at.... looking....
<Roasted> ikonia - its for both....
<ikonia> Roasted: have you considered looking in the ubuntu repos ?
<siddhant3s> I am using 9.04 and use GPRS wvdial to connect to internet. When I am also connected to wireless lan, my Internet doenn't work.
<Roasted> ikonia - already tried - none listed.
<ikonia> I don't know if there is a version in there
<lampliter> any pointers to how to install raid in a desktop on 9.10/  installer does not allow for the creation of raid (apparently)
<LordVorp> Roasted: go back to "Free NXserver for linux" page, there's: download client | download node | download server
<bostikforever> so is there anyway I can use the old modem manager?
<ikonia> lampliter: alternative install cd does
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: not easilley if at all
<neon_> need some help, i have an USB tv tuner that has linux drivers, it is installed but i only get picture with no sound when using COMCAST coax cable connection, i live in an appartment so there is no cable box, just a coax cable coming off the wall. If i use the tuner with an OTA antenna digital signal i get both picture and sound, any suggestions on how to get sounf when using the coax cable connection thx
<bostikforever> stuffs like this make me think that Linux is a big joke
<Roasted> bostikforever - sorry to hear that, but its really not a big joke. At all.
<nonick1> trism: good night (there is GMT+2)
<ikonia> bostikforever: ? stuff like what ?
<Roasted> LordVorp - hmm... looking for that page...
<LordVorp> bostikforever: just because you don't understand a quirk doesn't make it not functional. :)
<siddhant3s> I am using 9.04 and use GPRS wvdial to connect to internet. When I am also connected to wireless lan, my Internet doenn't work.
<sebsebseb> bostikforever DO you understand about  Ubuntu releases,  non LTS, and LTS,  what all that means?
<bostikforever> yeah I do
<coachz> is there a way to add a "Add new folder" icon to the file browser ?
<bork> sebsebseb: fixed it! just needed to add ath5k to /etc/modules. =) thanks.
<siddhant3s> I am using 9.04 and use GPRS wvdial to connect to internet. When I am also connected to wireless lan, my Internet doenn't work. But when I use proxy such as squid, it workes only for browser
<kavurt> where does KINO save the file we export?
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: It means that non LTS releases are kind of testing releases for new features.  It also means  that  it's fine to use whatever version you want, as long as it' still supported by security updates.
<Turno> does anyone know how to power down or reset the usb bus in karmic?
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: What I am saying is basically, that there's nothing wrong with putting 9.04 back on where it all works, if you want to do that.
<lampliter> ikonia: can I use remote desktop viewing with alternative install?  got a "person who needs help" on the other end and doing installs by telepathy is not fun
<moymoy> LordVorp: i don't really use gui apps remotely anyway.. there's no need to
<ikonia> lampliter: no
<moymoy> LordVorp: it's good to know there are options and optimizations though
<bostikforever> I advocate for the use of open source in my community but when I get to points like this I find it difficult to explain to my 'proselytes'
<Turno> LordVorp: so I didn't have any luck with the link you sent :(
<ikonia> lampliter: best bet is to install normally, then setup raid post install
<bostikforever> sebsebseb: thanks for you explanation
<bostikforever> I guess I'd have to switch back to 9.04
<Turno> LordVorp: I compiled the program, but it seems usbfs support isn't included by default in karmic
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: yep or you could try some other distro.   There also may be a way to configure it in 9.10, but if so I don't know the details.
<bostikforever> (I had to use a tweak to get my sound working in that, but with karmic it worked painlessly)
<LordVorp> moymoy: yeah, I try, say,  emacs (X) over 1.5mpbs and it takes a minute, easy, for the screen to show, and updates are slow slow slow slow.  w/ nx, it's right now
<Turno> LordVorp: so i'm struggling still ;) but continuing to google
<lukasz> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<neon_> i hate to say this but i kind of agree, i spent the last 3 days researching the net to get my tv tuner working, i have drivers for linux and it gets recognize but something with pulseaudio is preventing to get audio when i use an application like tvtime or mplayer i can get over a 100 channels but no sound
<coachz> or is there a shortcut key to add a new folder ?
<sobczyk_> how to configure upstart job to start on boot?
<ikonia> sobczyk_: update-rc.d
<LordVorp> Turno: good luck! (sorry my suggestion didn't help more)
<moymoy> kavurt: to find a recently made/modified file, do this `find -type f -mmin -10`
<sebsebseb> neon_: kind of agree with what?
<lampliter> ikonia: any pointers to how to do post install raid?
<ikonia> lampliter: what type of raid ?
<lampliter> 1
<bostikforever> sebsebseb: yeah, I guess I'd keep searching.
<moymoy> kavurt: that will find all the files modified in the past 10 minutes
<ikonia> lampliter: one moment, I have a forum post I wrote ages ago
<Roasted> LordVorp - so, my one pet peeve with linux has surfaced again. I installed these apps. Now what? Where do they go? I dont see them in any of my menus...
<lampliter> thanks
<Xptical> in ubuntu server 9.10, how do I know if my gigabit card is coming up at 1gbps
<ikonia> Xptical: ethtool
<coachz> what's similar to foobar 2000 in linux ?
<LordVorp> Roasted: if correctly installed on linux, NOW you install nx client on mac, and use wizard to connect to linux machine (it uses SSH so if that's open you can get in)
<grawity> coachz: Nothing as good as foobar2000.
<coachz> so what to use
<coachz> Amarok ?
<coachz> oh that's kde
<Roasted> LordVorp - it wont launch on my mac. It complains about X11...
<sobczyk_> ikonia, "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/hal do not exist."
<neon_> with the joke comment, i been trying to migrate to linux and been doing it on my own reading and researching and got pretty much everything worki, but it should not be that hard to configure a tv tuner, i tried mythtv but the setup was created by someone with an iq a lot bigger than mine cause it is hard
<LordVorp> Roasted: that is, from mac to linux.  FYI, if you install nx client on ubuntu, it DOES appear on the menus
<Roasted> LordVorp - I have it installed too....
<ikonia> lampliter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454116&highlight=raid
<ikonia> lampliter: it's an old guide but it works fine
<Roasted> LordVorp - nevermind :P
<ikonia> sobczyk_: hal auto starts any way
<lampliter> thanks
<arand> coachz: gmusicbrowser is the best I've found soo far, but still doesn't compare.
<enapupe> hello, anyone uses acer aspire 5920? i'm trying to configure media keys
<grawity> coachz: I use mpd, it isn't very simple but the concept of having many separate GUIs for the player is cool. If you dislike that, there are QuodLibet, Exaile, Banshee, Songbird, Rhythmbox...
<lampliter> will be back when I need help
<bjorkintosh> can i use something else besides pulse on ubuntu?
<lampliter> :-)
<bjorkintosh> i'm quite fed up with it.
<coachz> i see RhythmBox installed, i guess i should try that
<Billiard> bjorkintosh: alsa ?
<bjorkintosh> it already has alsa
<LordVorp> Roasted: IIRC there is X11 available for OSX, but I don't know how to make it go...
<bjorkintosh> but it seems alsa talks to pulse...
<coachz> are there any that support vst plugins ?
<sobczyk_> ikonia, not in my case, Xorgs does not reckognize keyboard and mouse after some time of using PC, I've checked for hal and it was not running
<grawity> coachz: What are those?
<Roasted> LordVorp - I need to throw this mac out. :(
<bjorkintosh> i simply don't want to have to use that pulse POS ever again. nothing useful has come of it.
<ikonia> sobczyk_: what have you done to disable it ?
<coachz> add ons like equalizers and compressors
<bjorkintosh> i still want to have sound, mind you.
<Ihavequestions> I had another stupid question. It wasn't clear on the FAQ, but if I download Ubuntu onto a cd, do I have to install it, or does the "live cd" give you the option to run ubuntu without installing it?
<bjorkintosh> Ihavequestions, yeah.
<ikonia> Ihavequestions: you can run it live
<sobczyk_> ikonia, nothing, fresh install of KK, and after 2 weeks of using it my parents told me about "computer crashing"
<bjorkintosh> and then you have an installation option, Ihavequestions.
<MK13> does the usbstartup disk creator work with the alternate cd;s?
<njbair> I think something is messed up with gconf. How can I reinstall it?
<ikonia> sobczyk_: can you start it manually
<guntbert> Ihavequestions: thats the point of "live CD"
<sobczyk_> ikonia, yes
<joshua___> I once was on a machine where someone had the audicty to run chmod 0 /
<kavurt> which video editing software is good? I didn't like KINO
<sebsebseb> bjorkintosh: ah yes pulseaudio issues  since Ubuntu 8.04,  thing is other distros can be rather fine with it
<lampliter> ikonia: would it not make sense o just copy the partation table from sda to sdb?
<ikonia> sobczyk_: so update-rc.d works fine
<tremby> i'm trying to map my media buttons with the "keyboard shortcuts" tool. all of the buttons are recognized -- "XF86AudioMute" comes up for example -- but the only one which then does the command it's mapped to is XF86AudioPlay
<ikonia> lampliter: depends if the disks are identical
<bjorkintosh> sebsebseb, i'm running karmic.
<Ihavequestions> I thought so, but I wanted to be certain before proceeding as the FAQ wasn't 100% clear. TYVM everyone who answered!!
<lampliter> they are
<coachz> is there a shortcut key to make a folder in the file browser ?
<bjorkintosh> i think it was fine before i started running karmic. now skype doesn't work at all.
<ikonia> lampliter: then ues
<coachz> ahh found it
<coachz> woot
<ikonia> yes
<eduard> guys,sorry to ask but i need some phpmyadmin related help,anyone around with such knowledge?
<sebsebseb> bjorkintosh: I got  sound issues in Karmic as well
<Xptical> ikonia  Thanks.  That worked great.  Speed: 1000Mb/s
<bjorkintosh> i'm not happy with pulse. if it's possible to downvote pulseaudio, i'd like to press it.
<arghh2d2> karmic sucks yall
<ikonia> arghh2d2: ok - don't use it, bye
<arghh2d2> yall stay away from karmic yall
<ikonia> arghh2d2: enough now
<bjorkintosh> arghh2d2, i like karmic.
<ikonia> arghh2d2: please stop, don't use it if you don't like it
<bjorkintosh> i just don't like pulse.
<eduard> does anybody know how to install phpmyadmin?
<IdleOne> arghh2d2: the word yall does not inspire confidence
<ikonia> eduard: open the package manager, search for phpadmin mark it for install
<eduard> ikonia i installed it,but now where can i find it? :S
<LordVorp> eduard: it's accessed via a web page
<ikonia> eduard: you view it in a webpage
<ikonia> eduard: it's run of your local webserver
<oscurochu> I am on my windows desktop, trying to modify the contents of a samba share hosted on my ubuntu netbook. When I try to delete a file, I get the error message "Cannot delete _filename_: Network access is denied. Be sure you have the correct network permissions to perform this operation"
<njbair> my mouse (touchpad) doesn't work at all after upgrading to karmic
<oldbstrd> karmic works great for me it took a little more config than usuall but nothing real major
<eduard> ikonia i know but i have no phpmyadmin folder in my httdocs
<MK13> eduard, http://www.phpmyadmin.net/documentation/Documentation.html#setup ?
<coachz> i'm loving Ubuntu !
<coachz> it freaking works !
<LordVorp> oscurochu: did you put the right user/pass in your connect?  correct user but no pass will mount read-only
<ikonia> !phpadmin
<whammo> karmic is sweet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpadmin
<neon_> coachz: i'm hating ubuntu!
<coachz> i know phpmyadmin
<coachz> how can i help
<MK13> eduard, too late... try accessing http://<yourserverip>/phpmyadmin
<ikonia> eduard: it's normally localhost/myphpadmin
<sebsebseb> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<arghh2d2> it happens everytime ubuntu upgrades, all the noobs go "oh well i gotta get the latest greatest and upgrade" and they upgrade to a system that hasn't been tested enough...a nessecary evil i suppose. Ubuntu trades new user frustration for development.
<coachz> neon, why
<eduard> MK13 its empty,and thats the problem
<coachz> what is mk13 ?
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: yes I know what you mean
<LordVorp> coachz: (a user in here)
<ikonia> arghh2d2: enough - if you don't like it, don't use it, stop ranting in here
<coachz> ah
<eduard> MK13 maybe its due to my doc root is not the default one?
<MK13> coachz, you asking how i got my nickname?
<oscurochu> LordVorp: the username/pass combo is the same for both computers. there *shouldnt* be problems with that, but just to be sure, i did do the "login as another user" and typed my username and password
<coachz> no
<nickapalooza> use windows :P
<zcat[1]> hopefully LL will be a bit better tested since it's an LTS
<neon_> coachz: been trying to get my tv tuner to work for over 3 days with no luck, i can see all the channels no sound
<ikonia> eduard: yes that will be a problem
<mathepic> arghh2d2: I haven't had any problems with Karmic...
<ikonia> nickapalooza: stop please
<MK13> eduard, i dunno i use command line to manage mysql
<sebsebseb> arghh2d2: what  a lot of Ubuntu users don't reolize is that,  with Ubuntu  it's not about what is the latest, it's about what is still supported.
<zcat[1]> or at least there will be a 10.4.1 after a month or two which is..
<LordVorp> oscurochu: also, is the share a readwrite one or readonly?
<eduard> ikonia how to fix it? :S
<ikonia> eduard: change your document root back
<coachz> neon, well tv tuner i know nothing about but that's kinda specialized
<arghh2d2> ikonia: ok, i'll stop, even though i'm right.
<zcat[1]> If you want to be reminded how much betterubuntu is than some alternatives, use windows ;)
<ikonia> arghh2d2: thank you
<LordVorp> eduard: or copy myphpadmin folder from "standard" doc root to new doc root
 * neon_ going to store to get some Grey Goose, maybe if I lubricate the brain cells enough I'll find the solution
<cuarto> do you know xubuntu?
<guntbert> zcat[1]: please stop that here
<oscurochu> LordVorp: Im not sure. It's the home folder I am sharing, so I need to keep it secure, but still writable.
<eduard> LordVorp cd /var/www ls
<zcat[1]> bah, too serious
<eduard> LordVorp result index.html
<eduard> LordVorp no phpmyadmin folder
<LordVorp> eduard: dpkg -L phpadmin | less  will list where the files were installed
<liar> is there a good alternative to gparted/parted? i need to move and resize partitons but not per sectors, not per bytes
<LordVorp> eduard: err phpmyadmin.
<sebsebseb> liar: you could try qtparted
<whammo> I'm having a hard time with external monitor (twinview would be nice but not necessary) could anybody point me in the right direction? I know x doesn't work the same as I'm used to...
<sebsebseb> liar: ,but if your getting issues with gparted you will probably also get them with qtparted
<guntbert> eduard: but please don't paste it here :-)
<LordVorp> guntbert: (good point)
<sebQ> sa
<eduard> LordVorp 2places /etc/phpmyadmin and /usr/share
<guntbert> LordVorp: :) (got burnt myself - once )
<eduard> LordVorp which one to copy over to doc root?
<LordVorp> eduard: well one of them has a bunch of .php files...
<LordVorp> eduard: or do both?
<sebQ> selam almayokmu yahu
<coachz> how come i can't delete example-content
<eduard> LordVorp both locs include php files in them :S
<sebQ> #pardus
<ty5479> Hey guys, I need help installing ubuntu. I have an odd issue where it wont detect the drive when I go to intstall it
<LordVorp> eduard: hold, i'm looking myself
<coachz> ahh sudo kills it :-)
<oscurochu> If I check the box "Allow others to create and delete files in this folder" in the "Share" tab of the nautilus properties window, does this allow writing for all user accounts or just the accounts with permissions to that directory?
<liar> sebsebseb: yeah i need to move partitons because there are bad sectors, and i cant do that in parted, gparted and i think i cant do that in qtparted as it is just a gui frontend to parted, because there i can only declare the size of the partition in megabytes but not in sectors
<tom____> Q: What's your favorite ubuntu app?
<ikonia> tom____: not really for this channel
<tom____> meh. I know. What is this channel even about anyway?
<sebsebseb> liar:  backup data, and maybe buy a new one?
<mathepic> Ubuntu
<spO> i can use tail to show the last 10 lines, how do i show the first line or lines?
<ty5479> Can anybody help me with installing Ubuntu?... Please.
<ikonia> tom____: if you know, don't do it. The channel is for uuntu support
<Roasted> Permissions Question - Can it be said that permissions on individual FILES don't mean anything since files tend to take on permissions of their parent folder? For example, I just set a file to have no group permissions and no executing rights, yet I can launch it anyway, yet the folder its in has 775 permissions with executing rights.
<ikonia> ty5479: just ask your question
<liar> sebsebseb: its an ipod
<ikonia> Roasted: no, the permissions on the file are everything, they don't take permissions from their parent folder
<eduard> LordVorp fixed my prob
<ty5479> I have an issue where I try to install ubuntu and it wont detect the drive
<Roasted> ikonia - why is it seeming like they do...
<ty5479> but i can format it and everything. It's just in the installer
<LordVorp> eduard: suh-WEET.  so, working now?
<ikonia> Roasted: I've never seem like it does, what's the issue
<tom____> t5479: What install are you using? Live or Wubi?
<ty5479> Live, i'm in it right now
<eduard> LordVorp yes,i just guessed when copying over folder and was correct with my selection
<eduard> LordVorp it was /usr/phpmyadmin
<LordVorp> Roasted: they aren't connected.   folder "execute" rights means you can access a file if you know its name, even if you can't read (ls) the dir
<tom____> Hmm.. and it won't install? That's rather odd.. it goes through gparted and everything?
<LordVorp> Roasted: did you remove the OWNER execute rights as well, or just group?
<ty5479> Once I get to gparted it wont detect
<LordVorp> Roasted: also, did it need exec rights in the first place (does the shell "automatically" know how to start the associated app)?
<ty5479> but if i use disk utility it sees it fine
<coachz> my desktop shows a file and a shortcut but i can't delete them and my terminal doesn't show them in ~/Desktop
<Roasted> LordVorp - just group, but the user in question is not the owner. One second, Im trying to set up a separate test thing. And I assume it needed execute rights since it was a .dmg package that my mac was using. I could launch it just fine from my samba server.
<tom____> ty5475: jw.. What speed did you burn your disc at?
<LordVorp> coachz: do they show up in ls -a
<coachz> no
<ty5479> I burned it at 12x half of maxium speed. Plus i verified it also
<LordVorp> Roasted: .dmg is not an executable format.  your OS knows that .dmg is handled by some specific app, which it launched FOR YOU when you "ran" the .dmg
<Roasted> LordVorp - I thought thats where executing came into play, when you launch something like that.
<LordVorp> Roasted: but that's analagous to getting a text editor when you double-click a .txt
<tom____> ty5475: That's really wierd... like really wierd. Maybe try using a hardy installer or a jaunty and upping from there?
<coachz> i'll reboot maybe it will like that
<ty5479> what is even weirder it will detect my other two sata drives with no issues
<mathepic> Upgrading from a previous install is probably even more trouble.
<ty5479> but ill go ahead and try that
<tom____> ty5475: Yea.. usually ubu has sata issues.
<LordVorp> Roasted: the window manager is giving you something the OS doesn't, by default... the +x bits on the .dmg would apply if, at cmdline, you said ./file.dmg  to run it.  lacking -x bit, it will say permission denied.  WITH -x bit, it will pick some (erroneous) shell to execute it with and fail
<edgar> ola
<edgar> alguien me puede ayudar
<ty5479> Tom____ : I have them in the BIOS to see them as ATA
<epinky> !es | edgar
<ubottu> edgar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edgar> soy novato en ubuntu
<ty5479> tom____: thanks for your help though. I'm going to try a different installer.
<nytek_> does anybody know of any terminal based aim clients?
<tom____> ty5475: Yea, no problem. Good Luck.. Ubu is totally worth it!
<dimika> nytek: finch
<edgar> tengo un problema con el sonido
<Roasted> LordVorp - so wait, the +x right to it only applies if I try to launch that .dmg within Ubuntu? Whereas the Mac seeing it on the network, the +x doesn't matter if its there or not?
<epinky> !es> edgar
<ubottu> edgar, please see my private message
<LordVorp> edgar: por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es
<|NEMOi|> nytek_: centerim
<spO> i do ./configure --cc=/usr/bin/gcc (which is version 3.4) , but after make is finish... it shows that ./mplayer -v is version 4.4.1
<nytek_> finch is based of pidgin, i like that
<nytek_> pidgin <3
<richiejenkins> Hi, Is there 3D support for the ATI HD4850?
<jasonw> when i boot ubunto 9.10 i get no video can anyone help with this?
<grawity> nytek_: It isn't -- they just both use the same libpurple core.
<LordVorp> Roasted: basically, yes... the OSX windowing system is simply seeing that "Package installer (or whatever it's called) handles .dmg" so launching Package installer w/ the .dmg as a parameter
<nytek_> ah ok
<nytek_> thanks!
<hackel> For some reason I can't connect to an unsecured wireless network with my broadcom bcm4312 that everyone else seems able to use.  Seems a lot of people have had trouble with this...any ideas how to solve it?
<grawity> nytek_: Well, they _are_ similar, yes.
<tom____> @richie, you need to install the proprietary drivers
<KnifeySpooney> How often does Update Manager check for updates (same as 'apt-get update'), and is there a way to change the frequency?
<richiejenkins> @tom do they include 3D support for the HD4850?
<nytek_> hackel: did you enable the restricted drivers?
<tom____> Kifey: Go to the update manager through the main menu.
<jago25_98> How do I activate the b43 hardware drivers without using the hardware drivers GUI tool (It doesn't like my network proxy) ?
<Roasted> LordVorp - hm, I see. So more or less, executing rights is only if I want the files to be executable on my actual server itself. Executing rights doesnt mean a thing to anybody who hits the server from the outside, because if they can read it, they can execute it to THEIR system FROM my system. Is that train of thoght correcT?
<hackel> nytek_: Yes of course.  It works just fine with almost every other access point
<tom____> @richie: I think they should. I'm using a new lappy and it supports pretty well.. but be careful with fan control
<richiejenkins> @tom ok, what card do you have?
<guntbert> !permissions | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Leoneof> i want to install nvidia driver, how to turn of X window? any exra info? i can't install it :(
<nytek_> hackel: maybe the network is too far away?
<Roasted> guntbert - thanks, but that doesnt really answer my executing question. already been on that site.
<LordVorp> Roasted: I'm not sure that's correct.   And besides, are there some kind of "Admin user" perms required for the package install?
<jasonw> anyone with help with getting video working with 9.10?   i try to boot into try before install and i get sound but no video
<mathepic> Leoneof: <CTRL><ALT><F1> will go to a terminal session, is that what you want
<hackel> nytek_: no, I have full signal.  This is a common problem people seem to have.
<LordVorp> jasonw: what kind of video
<tom____> @richie: 3200 on an amd chipset
<Roasted> LordVorp - n ot on my mac. Anything I try to install it just launches. The PW doesnt come into play until the very end when it actually attempts to right the data to the applications folder on the hdd of the mac.
<jasonw> LordVorp: ati hd4800
<ZaNeIuM> anyone here use a wirless 360 controller with karmic?
<richiejenkins> @tom I'll give it a shot
<Roasted> LordVorp - whereas linux requires it up front before you even get that far.
<Brack> Need a hand with finding folders in terminal (I'm trying to compile theme engines) No matter how I try to direct to the extracted folder I get 'No Such File Or Directory'. Any suggestions?
<nytek_> hackel: does it connect? or can you just not connect?
<jasonw> LordVorp: crossfire cable is attached too
<coachz> i have sound effects set to no sounds but it still makes sound on login
<tom____> @richie: Yea no problem. you will have to reboot though
<hackel> nytek_: it seems to associate, but will not give an IP.
<Leoneof> mathepic: i did that, and i used sudo-s too, but when the installation will be at %100, then the message will appear about there are problem :/
<nytek_> hackel: have you ran dhclient?
<ax> i installed ubuntu with my laptop connected to an external screen and now, even after reboot.. my virtual terminals are really huge and don't fit on my screen.. any ideas of how to fix that?
<hackel> nytek_: yes
<ax> also, the splash screen doesn't show up on startu
<ax> p
<yme> Please urgent help!! I have a broken package and it seems my ubuntu is in an unstable state. What can I do?
<preecher> can i use ekiga phone to call people on skype? reason i ask is on the skype page they dont list a download for u9.10 they only go as far as u8.10
<nytek_> and you dont have an ip after you run it?
<LordVorp> Roasted: I can't give good answers WRT OSX specifics, only WRT its correspondence with linux/unix behaviors... sorry.  If there's come sugar provieded by the "DESKTOP" system, no clue.
<tom____> @ax: sudo apt-get autoclean
<ax> i'm using 8.04.3 [because of my video drivers]
<hackel> nytek_: correct
<mMezquitale> Brack, if you want to find a folder name type "find . -name [nameoffolderhere]", you can also use wildcards in the name
<nytek_> hackel: do you have access to the router?
<tom____> if you know which broken package purge it
<ax> tom____: what does that do?
<Roasted> LordVorp - this site is saying that read permissions are 4. Yet when I apply 774, lost parameter. ??
<nytek_> hackel: physically
<LordVorp> Brack: (but you might need to quote the name if you use wildcards)
<LordVorp> Roasted: try setting 0774
<bostikforever> Who wants to start a new distro?
<tom____> @ax for me karmic has been buggy on boot up but
<yme> Please help!!!
<Roasted> LordVorp - no dice. Is the proper permission 5? Cause it also says you need execute permissions to CD into that folder. 1 and 4 = 5... should it be 775?
<guntbert> bostikforever: not here please
<Brack> LordVorp; Didn't use any wildcards in any terminal statements. I'm just trying to direct terminal to the folder I made.
<coachz> i don't see any setting for Log in or Log out sounds, nothing under  System / prefs / sounds
<sebsebseb> bostikforever: offtopic for here try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic or both
<ax> tom____: i'm not running karmic, i'm running intrepid [or whatever 8.04 is]
<jasonw> LordVorp:  maybe do a server install than install the catalyst blessed drivers for 9.10
<LordVorp> Roasted: probably.  4 = read, 1 = execute, so 5 makes sense
<LjL> preecher: not really, skype is a closed system
<Roasted> LordVorp - nevermind, I'm an idiot. I didnt sepcify what dir to apply the perms to. 4 works :P
<tom____> @ax for me karmic has been buggy on boot up but 8.04 is hardy~
<sebsebseb> ax: 8.04 is Hardy Heron
<Brack> LordVorp, my bad. I missed the find command.
<preecher> LjL thx
<ax> sebsebseb: okay :)
<LordVorp> jasonw: how about vesa/fb/whatever the vanilla drivers are  and then get proprietary drivers once you get up
<sebsebseb> ax: Intrepid Ibex  is my favourite release overall since 8.04, and that's 8.10
<hackel1> It works for other guests here.  And I have been connecting to other aps fine with this computer for months, both public and encrypted.
<LordVorp> jasonw: I know there are video options for the CD but you'll have to look at the menu
<jasonw> LordVorp:  that is a command boot switch right?
<tom____> exit
<LordVorp> jasonw: yeah one of the options on the "help" menu at the splash screen
<pixie_pie> is /dev/random available on ubuntu to generate random numbers?
<ax> sebsebseb: someone here suggested i use 8.04 because i have an older laptop with an ati mobility video card
<jasonw> LordVorp:  thanks for the tip.. I iwll look around
<nytek_> hackel1: what is the card?
<LordVorp> pixie_pie: might be /dev/urandom, as well
<hackel1> nytek_: bcm4312
<jasonw> LordVorp: sorry i totally missed it... ubuntu just always works..
<sebsebseb> ax: sounds like a good idea, since  it's Long Term Support, so  it's supported for quite a bit longer on the desktop, but also it's like a business type standard release
<ax> the issue is, my virtual terminals are really large, the resolution is messed up, and I cannot see the whole thing
<pixie_pie> LordVorp what is the difference?
<sebsebseb> ax: yeah LTS's are  basically  the business quality releases
<nytek_> hackel1: ubuntu 9.10 right?
<ax> sebsebseb: when they say 'long term support' do they still update packages to new versions? or do they just maintain security fixes and bug fixes and stuff?
<LordVorp> pixie_pie: sometimes there's one, sometimes there's the other, and sometimes both.  IIRC urandom uses a different source for noise?
<hackel1> nytek_: yes, that's right.
<guntbert> ax: try ctrl - to reduce the size
<sebsebseb> ax: only security updates, but there will be ppa's for quite a lot of later stuff, and you can install from source or whatever
<pixie_pie> LordVorp... so to generate a randome number.... it's a bad idea to use /dev/urandom or /dev/random
<pixie_pie> because you don't know if it's going to be there....
<owen1> awesomeWM crash with karmic. anyone else have this issue?
<nytek_> hackel1: one second, doing some research
<ax> guntbert: doesn't work [i'm talking virtual terminal, not x here..]
<LordVorp> pixie_pie: not at all, just code in using whichever is available
<ax> sebsebseb: ppa's?
<pixie_pie> LordVorp... I can't accept that... how do yo uknow which one is avialable?
<LordVorp> pixie_pie: AH: urandom is "non-blocking"
<pixie_pie> before compile time
<Brack> Still no file or directory.
<sebsebseb> ax: yes like mini repos for a lot of later stuff,  but they aren't properly supported by Ubuntu
<LordVorp> pixie_pie: -e /dev/random
<LordVorp> ?
<gormux> hi all
<ax> sebsebseb: like backports?
<sebsebseb> ax: sort of I guess
<Leoneof> second problem, iwconfig can detect info about my wlan1, but there r no icon in the top of toolbar to select network, how to fix this?
<LordVorp> pixie_pie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/random
<gormux> I'm searching informations about sound over HDMI
<TuxOtaku> anyone here tried using open-iscsi on karmic?
<gormux> anyone uses it ?
<owen1> how to cancel the touchpad on karmic?
<LordVorp> pixie_pie: both are available, on linux
<sebsebseb> ax:  here's an example of using a ppa,   whilst 8.10 was  the latest release,  a much newer version of Open Office came out, but   people coudn't just get it from the standard repos since the security updates only stuff, however they could from a ppa
<nytek_> hackel1: have you followed this thread at all? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865&page=2
<nytek_> hackel1: it seems that people have resolved the issue
<ax> sebsebseb: cool.
<Infin1ty> ChromeOS is ubuntu based ?
<sebsebseb> ax: another example would be getting KDE 3
<sebsebseb> ax: when not using the remix CD
<bulkior> does anyone know how to fix the problem to shutdown AND poweroff? my ubuntu just shutdowns and doesn't poweroff. I already tried the modules thingie
<sebsebseb> ax: so sometimes ppa's  can be used for older stuff even, that is no longer supported by their upstream
<hackel1> nytek_: that.s just about installing the driver.  As I said, the card works just fine with most other access points.  There is just some peculiar incompatibility with this particular ap (one that doesn't seem to exist on Windows).
<sebsebseb> !ppa > ax
<ubottu> ax, please see my private message
<mynameguy> guys my Thinkpad T61 is getting hot after installing ...please help !!
<sebsebseb> !kde3 > ax
<Guest72607> is was using apt-get to install snort and my system froze, I rebooted and put the command in again and got this: http://pastebin.ca/1681423 Anyone know how to fix it?
<c3l> what is the main difference between the "noobfriendly distros" (such as k-/ubuntu, suse, fedora...) besides that they use either gnome or kde?
<h0rder> i cant find a straight answer on google, can u use random scanned proxy servers for legal stuff
<lstarnes> c3l: the core systems are often different
<nytek_> hackel1: then it the network, not your card
<nytek_> its*
<ax> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> ax: if you get to many ppa's though,  things might go wrong, also they might cause issues when your upgrading Ubuntu
<Guest72607> c3l: it has to do with how much they assume you know how to do yourself
<lstarnes> c3l: package management is one of the biggest changes in the cores
<ax> i don't plan to upgrade, because of my video driver issue
<ax> karmic was effed for me
<owen1> i try to use syndaemon so configure my touchpad but my xorg.conf has no entry for touchpad. any clues?
<bulkior> c3l: more automated installations
<sebsebseb> !kde3 > ax
<ubottu> ax, please see my private message
<nytek_> hackel1: you could always downgrade
<nytek_> hackel1: :(
<lstarnes> c3l: ubuntu and its variants use dpkg/APT. suse and fedora each use something else but both of them use rpm for package management
<c3l> Okay, but basically the user experience is the same, except that some will use aptitude and some pacman etcetc
<hackel1> nytek_: upgrading wasn't the issue.  I mean, I never had a chance to test this particular access point with any earlier version.
<mynameguy> guys my Thinkpad T61 is getting hot after installing ...please help !!
<Guest72607> cl3: some require more command line knowledge for ease of use, others provide gui interfaces to make it easier
<sebsebseb> ax: well you got over a year of support left on the desktop for 8.04
<lstarnes> c3l: the default installed applications may also vary
<ax> sebsebseb: cool, i don't run kde though, i'm using a much lighter wm [dwm]
<nytek_> hackel1: but you've connected to it before? with a unix based machine?
<Guest72607> is was using apt-get to install snort and my system froze, I rebooted and put the command in again and got this: http://pastebin.ca/1681423 Anyone know how to fix it?
<ax> sebsebseb: yeah, this laptop probably won't last that long anyways :)
<c3l> Guest72607, ah I see
<ax> or, i'll upgrade at least [upgrade hardware]
<hackel1> nytek_: no, I haven't...
<sebsebseb> ax: I guess it's not fixed now, since the security updates only stuff, but if you start getting sound issues in 8.04,  try this in the terminal   killall pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> ax: the amount of times I did that when 8.04 was the latest release
<h0rder> anyone know where I can get a free bnc right now ?
<bulkior> does anyone know how to fix the problem to shutdown AND poweroff? my ubuntu just shutdowns and doesn't poweroff. I already tried the modules thingie
<Drakkoss> r
<promiscuousmode> hi, i'm ULTRA-new to ubuntu; I installed using WUBI with the most default options, and now, after a reboot and choosing ubuntu from the OS list, I get a very basic text shell, which only supports a few commands... No graphical interface. what am I doing wrong?
<c3l> lstarnes, but that could so easily be change. but yes still. the distros are aimed at people who want a complete desktop environment instantly, different default apps make huge difference in that point of view
<mynameguy> guys my Thinkpad T61 is getting hot after installing ...please help !!
<promiscuousmode> it went through setup using the graphical interface and completed successfuly
<arghh2d2> bulkior: it might be a setting in your bios
<Roasted> LordVorp - do you know a way I can set a folder up so whenever I create files in there, they take on certain permissions or ownership? When I drop files in my samba share for othe rusers to hit they dont get the permissions I want them to since they come down as owned by jason:jason. I want them owned by jason:samba with 775 perms by default.
<sebsebseb> ax: you could also try upgrading 8.04 to 10.04 when that's released
<whammo> ax: you could also play with "pasuspender xterm" as long as those two terminals are open, pulse stays suspended
<mynameguy> guys my Thinkpad T61 is getting hot after installing ...please help !!
<sebsebseb> ax: or try it from a Live CD,  that's the next LTS.  LTS's can be upgraded to the next LTS.  where as if you do non LTS rleases you have to go through the releases untill you got a LTS
<Guest72607> bulkior: what does 'shutdown -h now' do?
<guntbert> !repeat | mynameguy
<ubottu> mynameguy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nytek_> hackel1: what about testing it on another machine, or popping in a live cd and seeing if you can connect to it
<Warp4> Guest72607it halts the machine after shutting it down
<bulkior> Guest72607: just shuts down the OS and doesn't power off
<Warp4> Guest72607 try 'man shutdown'
<guntbert> Guest72607: it "h"alts the system "now"
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data?
<Lafy> how can i check why my print jobs are failing?  lpq retries a few times then tells me error
<Naktibalda> hello. how to configure RhyhmBox to use PuseAudio?
<bulkior> arghh2d2: I also looked that way, but nothing came up that solved the problem
<hackel1> nytek_: don't really have that option as I'm in a hotel, I just happened to ask some other guests if they were able to connect and it works for them.
<Guest72607> guntbert: I know, I was asking bulkior to see if he'd tried it
<joshua___> how to clear chatlogs on quassel irc?
<julien> hey
<Drakkoss> Hey
<julien> why can't i chat in private with someone?
<Guest72607> is was using apt-get to install snort and my system froze, I rebooted and put the command in again and got this: http://pastebin.ca/1681423 Anyone know how to fix it?
<Warp4> julien what irc client are you using?
<guntbert> Guest72607: misunderstanding here :-)
<mynameguy> guys my Thinkpad T61 is getting hot after installing ...please help !!
<julien> smuxi
<Guest72607> guntbert: ha. thanks for the help though.
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data?
<h0rder> mynameguy: turn it off for a few minutes
<nytek_> hackel1: i dont know then, im sorry. do you think there could be something against non windows and mac machine configured into the network?
<h0rder> d4non: I think not if you wrote over the disk, im pretty sure
<mynameguy> what do u mean?......If I use ubuntu again it will get hot?
<h0rder> mynameguy: try it out ?
<ZykoticK9> Guest72607, have you tried "sudo apt-get install -f"?  the f is for fix.
<whammo> mynameguy: when you installed did you shoose any options like ACPI off or NOLAPIC?
<Drakkoss> I'm thinking that you won't be able to recover information lost on and MS partition once it has been re-formated to EX3
<billy_maze> So I am trying to add a directory to my svn repository and I keep getting "/home/billy_maze/apps/jqchat/.svn' containing working copy admin area is missing"
<billy_maze>  even though when I do a svn status -u, it clearly shows that it has not been added to the repository.  Because of this, I can not even do a svn ci.  What is it that could be causing this?
<zilla1> h0rder, did you do a quick or a full format of the disk?
<mynameguy> no......I did not select any of those options during installation
<zilla1> err.. d4non
<whammo> mynameguy: good
<flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone know how I could change the bootup screen and startup sound effect for ubuntu 9.04?
<d4non> not wrote anything
<oCean_> Guest72607: have you tried reinstalling snort?
<zilla1> oh!, well if you didn't write over it, then all the data should still be there
<Guest72607> <ZykoticK9>: Ive tried with the same result
<ax> sebsebseb: huh, well, ati dropped support or smethin.. so my video card will still be an issue i think
<whammo> mynameguy: if you're SURE it's running hotter then it should, maybe some power management feature it's working right
<oCean_> Guest72607: using --reinstall? "apt-get install snort --reinstall"
<nellmathew> hey guys with winff/ffmpeg what's up with Unknown encoder 'libfaac' ? how do i update encoder codecs?
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: any apt-get command ive used gives the same thing
<whammo> mynameguy: BUT that's not necessarily a problem exactly
<zilla1> if you are having trouble getting to it, try a utility called parted, on the live CD, and see if it can recover your partition tables. if it can, you can use a tool called dd to copy all of the data over somewhere else, and then you can inspect it from there
<Drakkoss> It may still "be there" but he will have to take the drive to someone who can recover the lost data which is expensive as I understand it.
<Roasted> hey guys - how do I set the umask? I have a guide on what its about nad how to do it but I dont know how to apply it. umask doesnt seem to be a valid command
<guntbert> mynameguy: you can install powertop to see what is the matter
<mynameguy> ok
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: yep, same thing
<whammo> mynameguy: do you think you are suffering any heat-related performance issues or anything?
<mynameguy> please tell how to install it?
<c3l> zilla1, why not just use fdisk with mkfs?
<zilla1> Drakkoss, parted is pretty easy to work with. I've had to deal with fixing an MBR before, and its not as bad as it seems
<whammo> mynameguy: because my gues is it's probably fine
<flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone know how I could change the bootup screen and startup sound effect for ubuntu 9.04?
<mynameguy> whammo: I think my CPU is slower now
<mynameguy> guntbert: how to install powertop?
<guntbert> mynameguy: sudo aptitude install powertop - or use your favourite package manager
<Drakkoss> I have not used parted to back off a partition so I can't speak to that.  You may be right.
<oCean_> Guest72607: tried to remove current version?
<whammo> mynameguy: do you know if your lappy uses speedstep or anything like that that?
<zilla1> c3l, not sure, i remember having some limitations with fdisk. bottom line, if i'm at the level of potentially losing all my data, first step is back it up to a safe copy somewhere else, before I start messing with anything.
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: remove though apt-get? If so, yes. Same result
<d4non> h0rder did not write anything, testdisk is unable to help me as it says the partition table is broken, and gpart is saying there is an inconsistency
<alben> ïî-ðóññêè êòî-íèáóäü ãîâîðèò?
<c3l> zilla1, oh yes ofc =)
<c3l> zilla1, what was it you wanted to do? or maybe you dont need more help
<oCean_> Guest72607: try "dpkg --purge snort"
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data? Did not Write anything in there yet!
<h0rder> d4non: Im not sure to be honest.
<jago25_99> jockey-gtk doesn't like my proxy... so how do I activate b43 wifi drivers?
<whammo> mynameguy: OK many laptops have a CPU scaling feature to conserve battery under lighter cpu loads. sometime a default install neglects that feature and the CPU runs in one mode all the time
<flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone know how I could change the bootup screen and startup sound effect for ubuntu 9.04?
<mynameguy> whammo: how to find that?
<c3l> d4non, yes- there is ntfs recovering tools
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: nope. same message
<guntbert> mynameguy: with powertop :-)
<alben> àëëî
<alben> íàðîä
<Drakkoss> What are those tools?
<alben> ðóññêèé íàðîä!
<Drakkoss> The NTFS tools?
<c3l> d4non, unless you made a so called "full format"
<d4non> C3l can you tell me something more?
<guntbert> !en | alben
<ubottu> alben: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<whammo> mynameguy: you have a little googling to do to get to know your system better. look up the model of your laptop along with CPU scaling or speedstep and linux
<ankan_> Hi! i have a cd that has a mac partition and a windows and ubuntu seems to automount the mac version but i need the pc one, how to make ubuntu mount it correct? i have 9.10
<c3l> d4non, im not sure. i can try googling. but you can do that on your own =)
<flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone know how I could change the bootup screen and startup sound effect for ubuntu 9.04?
<conb123> Is there something wrong with gmail today or is it just me?
<oCean_> Guest72607: hmmm..
<d4non> c3l I tried with testdisk and gpart and did not success yet :(
<guntbert> conb123: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<whammo> mynameguy: but I would advise you to not even bother unless it seems like a real problem
<mynameguy> whammo: ok
<junkordure> do you need to be root to do apt-get?
<c3l> d4non, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=recover+reformated+ntfs
<h0rder> junkordure: sudo
<conb123> gunthbert: sorry it is very off topic i was just wondering i thought one of you might use gmail
<guntbert> junkordure: type sudo apt-get ...
<d4non> c3l testdisk says the partition table is broken, gpart says there is an inconsistency
<Drakkoss> Must be you ... gmail works in OKlahoma
<junkordure> aha yeah I forgot there's no root on Ubuntu
<mynameguy> guntbert: what command to use in powertop?
<Seveas> Drakkoss, that's the oklahoma version of gmail :-)
<zilla1> d4non, sudo parted > print. look for the one that's lost. then try recover between a certain range, and see what it can pull up for you
<conb123> Drakoss: Thanks, maybe it is chromium screwing up
<d4non> c3l thx I'll look into that link
<Drakkoss> LOL ... maybe so :)
<whammo> conb123: I do
<flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone know how I could change the bootup screen and startup sound effect for ubuntu 9.04?
<guntbert> mynameguy: just start it with sudo, look at the display, listen to the recommendations,...
<junkordure> flootenkerp: try google "usplash theme ubuntu"
<oCean_> Guest72607: might try like "sudo dpkg --configure snort"
<conb123> It is just chromium mucking up i was right
<flootenkerp> k, thanks guntbert
<d4non> zillal thx will give it a try
<Napoleon__B> anyone can help me uninstalling vmware 6.5 on ubuntu 9.10
<guntbert> mynameguy: you can foolow them too ...
<mynameguy> guntbert: ok
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: same thing
<julien_asdfa> hey, i'm a new linux/ubuntu user, anyone knows where i can start to learn about linux?
<flootenkerp> oops, I mean junkordure, thanks :p
<guntbert> flootenkerp: I didn't say anything to you :-)
<h0rder> Napoleon__B, Applications -> Software Manager maybe ?
<oCean_> Guest72607: getting out of options here...
<JGodbout> julien_asdfa: A good way to start is to learn some basic terminal skills
<flootenkerp> Yeah, sorry, mean junk. To much text flying off screen.
<epinky> Napoleon__B: wait, there's not uninstallation script, right?
<Guest72607> <julien_asdfa> start with a simple project and google it. you learn most of it as you go.
<trism> Napoleon__B: if you used the install script, you should be able to use the uninstall script that is included...I think it is vmware-uninstall...but I haven't used vmware in a while
<h0rder> oops its ubuntu software center
<zilla1> If I have grub installed (part of the 9.04 release) why would I not have a /boot/grub directory?
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: please dont tell me I have to hunt down snort files and rm them
<julien_asdfa> aha, k , thx
<oCean_> Guest72607: guess there has to be an other way
<flootenkerp> junkordure, I'm not sure how I would use these though. Are there any tutorials for noobs?
<whammo> julien_asdfa: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/index.html
<d4non> zillal is rescue [beggining] [end block] the right command to recover in parted?
<Drakkoss> Has anyone besides myself noticed a reduction in heat produced by your computer when using Ubuntu?
<oCean_> Guest72607: already tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure snort --force" ?
<Napoleon__B> Is´nt it possible to use a apt-get comando perhaps? It does´nt show in synaptic..
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: wait one, ill do it
<zilla1> d4non are you in parted? type 'help'
<apt-get_commando> lol
<d4non> zillal yep typed help and it seems that I have to use rescue command with beggining and ending block parameters
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: no dice
<Drakkoss> .
<ax> anyone know of a good alternative to nm-applet for someone who doesn't run gnome?
<coachz> what is BSSID in my wireless setup please ?
<LordVorp> coachz: that's the name of the accesspoint
<LordVorp> coachz: eg 'Linksys' :)
<oCean_> Guest72607: too bad... one sec
<Guest72607> isnt that the name of the network?
<coachz> the SSID ?
<coachz> i have an SSID
<ax> btw, i fixed my resolution problem [virtual terminals] by disabling the splash screen in grub
<LordVorp> coachz: Broadcast S(omthing) Station ID ?
<epinky> Napoleon__B: execute on terminal "/usr/bin/vmware/vmware-uninstall.pl"
<coachz> and in the admin panel for the wireless it's called SSID wireless network name
<Napoleon__B> epinky: I installed it from a bundle file, and if I run it again it will first uninstall vmware, and then install it again.. but I just need the uninstall part :)
<trism> Napoleon__B: last I checked, vmware only provides rpm or tar.gz installers, so you likely used the install script from the tar.gz, so it won't be in the package manager
<LjL> be BSSID is the MAC address
<zilla1> ya that'll be the trick. If you're a bit stuck there... well blocks are indexed base 0
<Guest34875> im trying to follow these directions [http://tinyurl.com/yhyoxzf] but i get access denied on the last line... anyone know a way around this?
<junkordure> flootenkerp: check the usplash themes that you can install with apt-get
<Guest34875> wwoops
<epinky> Napoleon__B: did you execute on terminal "/usr/bin/vmware/vmware-uninstall.pl" ?
<Drakkoss> Has anyone other than myself noticed a reduction in heat production when using Ubuntu vs Windows 7 ?
<coachz> but there is a mac address box right below BSSID on the ubuntu wireless config panel
<jp> im trying to follow these directions [http://tinyurl.com/yhyoxzf] but i get access denied on the last line... anyone know a way around this?
<Guest72607> Drakoss: It would make sense, less work to run it, less heat produced
<oCean_> Guest72607: here (http://www.khattam.info/2009/08/04/solved-subprocess-pre-removal-script-returned-error-exit-status-2-error/) is an article describing how to fix your issue
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: wait one, ill check
<LordVorp> jp: look farther down on the same page, comment from Arne on 13.07.2008
<coachz> the web says  BSSID is randomly generated for the network in question
<cybergamer132_> Hello, when i try to boot into my rt kernel, it gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/d299c6531 , but my generic kernel works fine
<coachz> i have no idea what it is though
<Roasted> hey guys - how do I set the umask? I have a guide on what its about nad how to do it but I dont know how to apply it. umask doesnt seem to be a valid command
<LordVorp> coachz: ok mebbe it's Binary SSID.
<Drakkoss> @guest72607 It may be related to the graphics ... is that what you are thinking?
<Napoleon__B> epinky: it is installed there but even with sudo it writes back command not found.!
<nono_> Hello, can somebody help me with Oracle - Sqlplus client? - Spend all day and did not find solution that would work. I am new to Ubuntu.
<epinky> Napoleon_B: sudo find /usr -name "vmware-uninstall.pl"
<oCean_> Guest72607: It might suffice to remove the lines concerning snort from /var/lib/dpkg/status (e.g. from step 4/5 down)
<coachz> per yahoo  SSID stands for Service Set Identifier.  BSSID stands for Broadcast Service Set Identifier.  They are exactly the same thing. It is the 'name' of the wireless network that shows up under network connections.
<JGodbout> I have a HDD with just 1 NTFS partition on it. There seems to be some problems on the hard drive, as Windows can't mount it, and when I try to copy certain files, it gives me a "Error stating file '/media/disk-1/Doc...5.tmp': Input/output error". Is there some kind of command that I can run on the partition to "fix" these problems so that Windows can use the HDD?
<oCean_> nono_: what is it that does not work like you expected it to? Give some details on your problem, someone who knows the answer might help you...
<JGodbout> Some kind of command like Windows chkdsk would be cool
<dcosta> hey guys any reference for setup do difrent dhcps in same server
<dcosta> *two
<coachz> how come Apply is greyed out in adding a wireless connection
<guntbert> JGodbout: there is fsck, but you must unmount the partition before using it
<JGodbout> guntbert: Thanks, will try that
<d4non> zillal it does nothing :/
<dcosta> hey guys any reference for setup two difrent dhcps in same server ?
<guntbert> JGodbout: only I'm not certain if fsck has a ntfs module too
<dcosta> server gives ip adress in two ips segmentes
<ikonia> window 36
<ikonia> oops
<Drakkoss> Are you still trying to recover your NTFS partition?
<coachz> how can i add a wireless point if Apply is greyed out ?
<d4non> Drakkoss yep I am
<oCean_> coachz: it should turn solid (no longer greyed out) if you filled out all necessary info
<Napoleon__B> epinky: the command did do something, It took about a minut to go back to a normal state, but it looks like vmware still is there.! think reboot might help?
<coachz> i filled out everything
<rampage73> anyone know of a good place to start to get help mounting a corrupt img file of a hard drive created with dd?
<d4non> Drakkoss did not succeed with gpart nor testdisk
<Napoleon__B> sepinky: this command: sudo find /usr -name "vmware-uninstall.pl"
<Drakkoss> you may have to do a search on Google.  My thinking is that I can
<epinky> Napoleon__B: show me results of that command
<guntbert> Napoleon__B: no, that was only for finding the file
<Drakkoss> can't be done using software that you and I can get hold of
<coachz> i have something in every box in the wireless tab,  the wireless security tab, do i need anything in IPv4 or IPv6 settings ?
<hackel> nytek_: installing ndiswrapper allowed me to connect...  Some kind of proprietary driver bug I guess.
<Joeseph> I want to get all of ubuntu Studios default applications without the real-time kernel.   Which package do I not include for this?
<Drakkoss> I hate lap tops ... any way to disable the touchpad?
<coachz> IPv4 is set to DHCP automatic
<epinky> Napoleon__B: use pastebin to post results
<JGodbout> guntbert: It appears that I can use this so called ntfsck program in the ntfsprogs package
<Napoleon__B> epinky: no result, it just went back to normal mode.!
<rashed2020> How do I remove ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<coachz> do i have to enable my wireless device first ?
<dcosta> hey guys any reference for setup two difrent dhcp segmentes in unbuntu server ?
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data? Did not Write anything in there yet!
<epinky> Napoleon_B: try with this: sudo find /usr -name "vmware*.pl"
<rampage73> dcosta, http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/dhcpd8.html
<Napoleon__B> epinky: it finds nothing, it just returns back to normal mode
<rampage73> anyone help with recovering data from a dd image?
<ikonia> rampage73: dd is a block by block copy so unless you know the block you want and how to insertt them into your current file system it's not going to happen
<coachz> how do i activate my wireless hardware so i can add my connection info ?
<rampage73> i have a dd image that should have 2 partitions on it i can see and mount 1 fdisk is not showing the other? any ideas what i can do
<nono_> can somebody help me to connect standard oracle client to database, sqldeveloper connects, web access is working, but just standard client no
<shutz`> coachz: get ndiswrapper and download the *.inf *.sys driver for your wireless networkcard
<ikonia> nono_: you mean over plsql ?
<coachz> shutz, didn't my fresh install already install it ?
<epinky> Napoleon__B: last try : sudo find / -name "*vmware*"
<Napoleon__B> rashed2020: type in terminal: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<oCean_> nono_: as i said before, give some more detailed description
<rampage73> ikonia, i think i understand you but fdisk -l -u img file shows the first partition and i can get the offset from that to mount the first one, but it does not say anything about the second partition so i am lost on how to get the offset to mount it
<Roasted> hey guys - how do I set the umask? I have a guide on what its about nad how to do it but I dont know how to apply it. umask doesnt seem to be a valid command
<ikonia> rampage73: I doubt you'd be able to mount it that way, but you're welcome to try
<Murom> Hi all, does ubuntu support all hardware of dell inspiron 1721 notebook?
<ikonia> Roasted: the command is umask $numbers
<dcosta> rampage73: no help ....but thanks i need real examples
<coachz> shutz,  ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 and ndisgtk ?
<rashed2020> Napoleon__B: It's a metapackage, that won't work.
<Roasted> ikonia - numbers meaning, the umask permissions I want to apply?
<ikonia> Roasted: correct,
<rampage73> ikonia, well all i know is i can mount the first one fine , thanks for replying though
<Roasted> ikonia - aka, sudo umask 0022 directory, right?
<ikonia> rampage73: wow, I didn't think you'd even get the first one from that
<rampage73> dcosta, sorry i am trying to be helpful
<nono_> thats what i get trying to connect: http://paste.ubuntu.com/324833/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/324831/
<ikonia> Roasted: umask is not set on a directory like that
<ikonia> Roasted: it's a "user" thing
<Roasted> ikonia - aw, really?
<ikonia> Roasted: http://ss64.com/bash/umask.html
<Roasted> ikonia - I want to set it so ANY file and ANY folder written to a certain driectory comes down with 775 permissions.
<dcosta> rampage73: sure mate that is why i thank you
<dcosta> :)
<seme> can anyone tell me what the point of vboxgtk is?  I mean virtualbox has its own interface which runs on gnome right?
<rphlx> hey. i wanna remove gnome/dbus/hal/pulse/etc and just run bare bones fluxbox. anybody know a recent/working howto?
<Drakkoss> gosh ... I haven
<Napoleon__B> epinky: yep that gave me a result, big time, I don´t think I will spam this channel with the results.!
<rampage73> ikonia, yea found a google snippet on it actually not hard at all, unfortunatly i need the 2nd partition and fdisk not showing that
<seme> I'm reviewing the virtual machine tech on linux and just was wondering
<ikonia> rampage73: very surprised you even got the first partition up, very impressive
<Roasted> ikonia - so by setting umask I can essentially screw up how other users write data tot he system, outside of the directory I want to edit - right?
<Dr_Willis> rampage73:  trying to mount the 2nd partion from a disk image file >
<Dr_Willis> rampage73:  trying to mount the 2nd partion from a disk image file >?
<Azanoth> Hi everybody: I am trying to create menu items for 'Reboot' and 'Shut Down.' The trouble is using the command 'sudo reboot' doesn't work in a menu item as it then requires a password response from the user (which I don't even see, not being in the terminal)
<ikonia> Roasted: nothing to do with other users, it's a creation mask for the user you are now
<rampage73> Dr_Willis, yes
<epinky> Napoleon__B: post results using pastebin
<ikonia> Roasted: check the url I sent
<Dr_Willis> Azanoth:  as a work around you can 'suid' the reboot command - then any user can reboot with it. no sudo needed
<Drakkoss> gosh ... I haven' t seen an IRC channel this busy since .... 1975 !
<epinky> !pastebin > Napoleon__B
<ubottu> Napoleon__B, please see my private message
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data? Did not Write anything in there yet!
<rampage73> ikonia, well thank you
<Roasted> ikonia - but I have other users writing to my system in a certain directory. Within that directory no matter who writes what, I want 775 perms on everything.
<ZaNeIuM> anyone here use a wirless 360 controller with karmic?
<Roasted> ikonia - Ive already been to this site :(
<Dr_Willis> rampage73:  you need to give some sort of offset. i recall some guides/examples of doing that  on the net.
<ikonia> Roasted: umask is not for you then as that's a user setting
<rphlx> drakkoss: you missed 1993 efnet #teensex :)
<MiAlmaLlora> Hello. I have been using PortableApps in windows for some time, due to the increased speed, ease to keep settings if you have to format/reinstall, privacy, etc. Do you know why you cannot do this in Linux¿?
<Roasted> ikonia - yeah, I guess not. mannnnn......
<Drakkoss> @d4non are you booting off the drive that was overwritten?
<oCean_> nono_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/324833/ that seems to be file/directory permissions problem. Check destination and permissions on audit_file_dest (from pfile)
<rampage73> Dr_Willis, yes i found some of those i was able to mount the first partition by using the output of fdisk -l -u file.img and taking the 63 * 512 for a total offset of 32256
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  depends on the app and how you compile it. You can  in some cases do a similer thing.
<GiantTalkingCow> To anyone using an Intel integrated video card: given that Grub2 now uses a config file that shouldn't be edited, how can I add comments to the boot sequence in Karmic?
<d4non> Drakkoss I am on LiveCD
<Dr_Willis> rampage73:  yea. thats about all i rember. i saw a artical on it once. but never actually did it.
<rampage73> Dr_Willis, the trouble is fdisk -l -u file.img is not giving me anything for the second partition so i do not know what to make the offset
<mengu_> hi. why do i get "GstMPEGAudioParse: No valid frames found before end of stream" this error for some of my mp3s?
<oCean_> nono_: the ORA-12545 is because of TNS config error.
<Dr_Willis> rampage73:  i wonder if you could use vbox and a live cd image and that disk image. - make vbox use that image as a hard drive. and let the live cd access it.
<oCean_> nono_: however all these issues are really concerning your oracle configuration and not related to ubuntu. This channel is for actual ubuntu support
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis, but how would you go about doing that with Firefox for instance? Could you just extract the App to a folder within your home directory (which would be in other partition if you are a purist like me)?
<oCean_> nono_: pls don't pm me
<Drakkoss> @d4non I don't think there is an easy way to backoff a repartition of that drive.  My understanding is that it may be possible to have a professional recovery service get the date off that drive.  I have not seen programs that will recover the data.  you may have to do a google search.  Don't use the drive, of course.
<TeO693> są tu polacy?
<rampage73> Dr_Willis, not a bad idea i will give it a try thanks!
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  you would conifure it when you compile to access a dir in home - yes..  but firefox is a bit extreme. Ive done it with weechat and a few other apps
<Drakkoss> get the data ... lol
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: well, it worked with unistalling it. I think. However with reinstalling, I have another full set of errors
<coachz> what does this mean please?    The iwlwifi driver has been merged into mainline kernel since 2.6.24. If you are using kernels after this release, please use the intree (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi) driver directly
<Napoleon__B> epinky: I have pasted it on the http://paste.ubuntu.com site
<richiejenkins> Is there any Drivers that will Support 3D Acceleration for the ATI HD4850
<oCean_> Guest72607: that's not good.
<epinky> Napoleon__B: then post the link here :)
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis, what I don't get is why they don't release a portable app version as they have done in Windows with so many programs, is Linux really lagging behind in this regard?
<Drakkoss> What is on that drive that you want to recover?
<Napoleon__B> rashed2020: allright it works on mine, but I´m just a novice :)
<epinky> Napoleon__B: what about the pastebin link?
<Napoleon__B> epinky:2020: Yes of cause ;)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/324849/
<Murom> Can somebody tell me which version of qt released with karmic?
<d4non> Drakkoss not using the drive is pretty obvious
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora: Nothing to do with linux vs windows from how i see it.  The tar.gz paackages of opera and firefox can run from a installed directory in the users home. as can many other apps. its not a major issue to most people
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: http://pastebin.ca/1681496
<coachz> it says i don't need a driver because i'm using the latest kernel, so how do i activate my wireless card ?  http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi
<epinky> Napoleon__B: type on terminal: sudo /usr/lib/vmware/installer/vmware-uninstall
<coachz> it says to use the intree (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi) driver directly  but i don't have a drivers folder
<Drakkoss> @ d4non - yeah, I would think so, too ... but you never know.
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  what says to use that?
<coachz> http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis , so tar.gz packages would be to Linux kind of like paf.exe packages are to Windows? Would going from .deb packages to tar.gz packages be the solution then?
<coachz> first line
<flavetius> hello to all
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis , also, wouldn't the app write settings, history, logs,etc. to a different directory than to that to which it was installed?
<mneptok> coachz: which Intel chipset?
<d4non> Drakkoss already tried parted, gpart, and testdisk with no success :(
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  No. tar.gz are just archives.    if you compile the source. You can set it to 'install' to your home directory instead of the system directories.
<brownapt> spanky
<oCean_> Guest72607: seems that libprelude has problem. My best guess is that it was installed as dependency of your (previous) snort install
<coachz> Wireless 3945ABG
<Napoleon__B> epinky: Yes that might just be the right command, thanks a lot mate :)
<mneptok> coachz: and no access points appear in nm-applet?
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  on linux all the user settings stay in their home. If you compiled an app to install to /home/appname it would (should) make the subdirs it needs under that dir.
<epinky> Napoleon__B: you're welcome
<coachz> ** (nm-applet:3571): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<oCean_> Guest72607: see what "dpkg -l libprelude2" says. Might be wise to re-install that one too
<coachz> that happens when i run sudo nm-applet
<mneptok> coachz: nm-applet is a GUI app. it is running in your panel. you do not invoke it from the command line.
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  try with out the sudo?
<coachz> same error, is it in my menu ?
<mneptok> coachz: in a default Ubuntu install, yes.
<coachz> where do i find it please
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis, and doesn't the INSTALL script you run in order to install it under that directory write anywhere else? From what you say it kind of sounds like linux supports portableapps "natively"
<coachz> system / admin or prefs ?
<mneptok> coachz: not menu. panel. top right of the screen.
<sahilsk> hey, where stored packages get stored in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:   in many ways it does.
<EntityReborn> hm
<coachz> i have a network connectin icon and a blue tooth icon on top right
<ardchoille> sahilsk: /var/cache/apt  .. until you clean it out
<EntityReborn> any quick guides on getting python running from apache?
<mneptok> coachz: and when you click the network connections icon you see no available access points?
<Drakkoss> @ d4non I didn't think dparted would backoff a partition sequence.  I'f what you you have on the drive is irreplaceable then look up a drive info recovery business on the internet. I don't know how to do it using software that is available to the average user.
<flavetius> sahilsk, the packarge are stored in var/casche/archives
<chaz3626> ong it took my untill this version of ubuntu to find this program
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  if the user is compiling stuff. the user cant really do anything outside of his home. (well theres /tmp and a few otehr places they can write to) but in theory all user stuff stays in their home
<coachz> my access point is not broadcast
<coachz> so it won't see it
<mneptok> coachz: so then why do you think your wireless is not enabled?
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis , so if I put the home directory in a different partition, should I decide to make a reinstall of the operating system, would the programs still work without reinstall?
<chaz3626> hey can some one help my with my computer please
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  in theory yes.. thats how ive done many apps.
<chaz3626> I have a problem that I have no idea how to fix
<coachz> ahh, i see a place to connect to hidden access point now
<coachz> trying
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  those apps may need specific versions of other system libs. that may be an issue
<ardchoille> chaz3626: you're going to have to narrow it down a bit
<coachz> yay it connected !
<mneptok> ardchoille: "it's broke." :P
<ardchoille> mneptok: lol
<coachz> so the driver was already installed,   thanks guys
<mneptok> coachz: via con dios. :)
<coachz> i'm loving Unbuntu more and more
<_Trullo> I hate it
<_Trullo> I did a apt-get upgrade
<coachz> then pick something else
<maryellen> Hey Gang. What's the cli to call up the Restricted Drivers applet?
<_Trullo> found some stuff, I did a upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Demand a refund!
<coachz> trullo, upgrade from what ?
<epinky> mneptok: why with God?
<chaz3626> ardcollie: ok it freezes for no reason
<Dr_Willis> maryellen:  jockey-<TAB> :)
<_Trullo> had errors on upgrade, after this the graphics drivers stopped to work
 * knoppies Likes Dr_Willis' comment.
<coachz> trullo, upgrade from what ?
<_Trullo> cant run xbmx, can't upgrade drivers
<rip> hello, I have Vista and Ubuntu dual boot on a i386 machine...   In order to setup dual boot, I had to use Vista built-in disk management tools to shrink Vista NTFS partition and then install Ubuntu onto remaining space (which generously setup dual-boot easily).  This is because if you use gparted to shrink a Vista partition, Vista apparantly sometimes fails to boot (atleast according to several online forums)...   But now, I want to shrink
<rip> the vista ntfs partition some more...  But if I use Vista's disk management tools to shrink again, would this mess up my Ubuntu system and/or Ubuntu bootablity?
<sahilsk> oh........my........ flavetius : i need to install eclipse plugin ,for which i need to dorp a file insisde a folder eclipse directorye. problem is , where will i find my eclipse packgage file ??
<ardchoille> chaz3626: 'when' does it freeze? after boot? after running a certain app? after you make a sandwich?
<_Trullo> dunno, I just pressed yes
<coachz> what did you upgrade from, a previous version ?
<Dr_Willis> xbmx ? or do you mean XBMC >
<maryellen> Dr_Willis, ty, sir!
<_Trullo> xbmc yes
<knoppies> _Trullo, I have had bad experiences from the upgrade feature. I recommend you do a clean install, and from now on only do a clean install.
<CosmiChaos> [   19.835978] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC662, trying auto-probe from BIOS..  <<
<CosmiChaos>  amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory please help
<Dr_Willis> !info moovida
<_Trullo> then I thought I should do a upgrade to 9.10
<ubottu> moovida (source: moovida): The Moovida media center application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 176 kB
<chaz3626> ardchollie: over night when I am sleep and it is down loading
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis , from what you say I can see that my main problem is one of lack of knowledge. If I look for Linux books what I find most often is about how to do things with the GUI or they rely on "sudo apt-get..." instructions that don't explain the how's and why's behind. Then, I find the other extreme: HOW TO's that are so techy that I cannot understand. Would you recommend me any specific book that suits my needs?
<CosmiChaos> worked before in 9.1
<Guest72607> <oCean_>: alright. done working with this for now. Thanks for the help.
<chaz3626> ardchollie:when I am playing on the int3ernet
<_Trullo> now screen flickers and there's only a login screen..
<Drakkoss> @rip good question ... I want to see the answer to that as well.
<chaz3626> ardchollie:when I am watching a movie
<coachz> trullo, did you see my question ?
<oCean_> Guest72607: sure, good night!
<chaz3626> ardchollie:when nothing is happing it seems to be random
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  i have a great many linux books with details on   NON gui stuff. :) look for better books...
<CosmiChaos> AUDIO BROKE
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  i buy what books i find in the bargin bins and read them.. and keep them in the loo.
<CosmiChaos> at least for my abondoned friend
<MiAlmaLlora> :)
<_Trullo> I don't know what I upgraded.. I just pressed yes, it had something to do with nvidia drivers tho
<alexyk> I've upgraded UNR 9.04 to 9.10 on my eee pc using the update manager, and the eee is hosed.  GRUB stage1.5 error, either 15 or 5.  Doesn't start from a fresh SD with 9.10 on it...
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  or you can find online/html/pdfs of many of them.   Depends on what aspect of linux you are interested in. one book is never going to cover everything
<dcosta> rampage73: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<chaz3626> ardchollie: may I pm you?
<dcosta> :)
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis, I have been trying to take off with Linux From Scratch but... to no avail :S
<coachz> trullo, so format and reinstall since you seem clueless about what you are doing
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data? Did not Write anything in there yet!
<_Trullo> I'm clueless about ubuntu yes
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  read, learn, play, apply, reread, discover you FINALLY figured out what book # 9183 chapter 3 was talking about. :) play some more.. read some more
<CosmiChaos> well seems like 910 is the greatest fail of cononical, nice that we have 10sec boot, but problems everywhere
<coachz> so format, reinstall and be happy
<knoppies> d4non, theoretically yes, Ive never done recovery on ubuntu, but I have done it on windows before.
<coachz> it only takes 30 mins
<rampage73> dcosta, thanks will keep that in mind
<kuse> Im trying to build xsp but getting this "Cannot open assembly '/opt/mono/lib/mono/2.0/sn.exe': No such file or directory." How come I dont have the sign-tool installed? I have build mono in a parallell env.?
<ardchoille> !away > imlad
<ubottu> imlad, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  i have whole books on just using the vi and emacs editors. :) and books on just 'sed' and 'awk'  - Its all handy to learn
<LucidGuy> Thinking of pursuing professional Linux education/certification and was wondering if anyone can provide some advice.  Anyone know anything about LPIC?  Is LPIC a reputable known certification?  Would anyone recommend it?  I don't want to specialiaze is RedHat so not interested in RHCE etc.  Can yone recommend anything else?  a course maybe?
<gregL> _Trullo, Do you know how to get around using the live cd and a terminal? If so it's an easy fix..
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  learn them all, do them all,. Pump up that resume!
<ardchoille> LucidGuy: RHCE can help you with general Linux education
<Drakkoss> check this out: http://ntfs-recovery.com/
<knoppies> d4non, the idea is to install recovery software on another PC (make sure you have enough free space on that PC to put all your recovered data on it).
<_Trullo> I have a terminal from this computer
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis , I can see your point, this is an issue of lifelong learning... probably many lives... Yeah, I get what you mean but I often think that I am making so much effort for so little practical results... that's why I was beginning to think about being selective
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy: Id say that 80% of all linux is the same 'core' stuff.. the other 20% is just disrto specific diffeances/tools/issues.
<knoppies> d4non, and then install recovery software on that PC. Then put your HDD into the other PC as a slave disk. The rest should be in a tutorial online somewhere.
<oCean_> MiAlmaLlora: this one might be helpful: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  start with learning bash.. :) its always good to know bash very very well.. then go for regular expressions.. :)
<johnthesavage> LucidGuy, a computer system administration course will cover a lot of what you wish to learn.
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  then go for learning a language or 2.. like Python
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  the 'regular expressions' will help out both in bash and python.  Then you reelize you can apply python knowledge to your bash ussage. :)
<d4non> knoppies sad thing is that it is a notebook computer and I don't have a cable to connect it to my pc
<d4non> knoppies I even borrowed an external drive
<fusion> i am newbie to ubuntu. currently using 9.10. and want to change the login screen theme how can i do tht???? i have already downloaded the login theme from gnome website. having extension .tar.bz2 but i don't know wat to do now.
<MiAlmaLlora> oCean_ thanks I'll look into it
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  i will say that 'regular expressions' are one of the most amazing things ive seen/learned  :)  but sadly enough -  i dont really use them on a day to day basis
<knoppies> d4non, I know you can buy adapters that enable you to connect notebook drives into other PCs (IDE ones). I would assume you can connect a notebook SATA disk into a PC with a normal SATA cable.
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis , my programming experience has been full of failed attempts to learn as well :) I mostly have studied C because I thought it was the language linux "spoke"
<knoppies> d4non, I wouldnt turn the notebook on with that drive in as master, you run the risk of loosing that data.
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  i rarely ever touch C or C++. My needs i can do with Python and perl.
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  of course Im not a programmer.. Im a 'user' :)
 * Dr_Willis is addicted to perl.
<aliasxerog> i always use c++ just because i find it easier
<zilla1> how do you determine if a partition is "mountable", and if it isn't how do you make it so?
<knoppies> d4non. You could also look into getting a professional to do it. But I dont know if they specialize in linux partitions, or what you should expect to pay.
<Dr_Willis> Pointers.. confuse me. :) and OOP seems... OOD.
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, what do you mean by OOD?
<aliasxerog> pointers confuse everyone
<d4non> knoppies I am on livecd ubuntu
<Hassan2a> hello
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis , I guess I'm looking forward to becoming a power-user as well, but I thought in order to feel comfortable compiling Linux applications and to know what I was doing at the same time, I needed C knowledge... what do I need then?
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  odd :)
<TechieWolf> hey
<aliasxerog> after c knowledge you need to something to use it on
<_Trullo> so how do I fix the flickering screen at boot?
<d4non> knoppies I heard that notebooks sata/ata interfaces differ in size so you must buy a damn cable to connect it
<TechieWolf> i have problems with installing my rt2870 drivers under Ubuntu 9.10, i need special drivers, console gives me error 2
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  i compile lots of things.. with very little C knowledge.. :) i just learned to read the proper docs.. and run the proper commands.. and toruble shoot the make/confogure issues.. to learn what dev packages  the apps need.
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  i cant even do a helloworld.c without looking up examples...
<knoppies> d4non, ah. I tried that once, but never quiet got it to work. What you want to do is install some recover software on your PC. Not sure how you going to do that from the live CD. I know you can custom build liveCDs though.
<mafiaboy> ajuda eu montei uma lanhouse com ubuntu 9,10 mas nao sei qual gerenciador usar  pra servido e pro cliente
<mafiaboy> aguem pode me ajudar
<thiebaude> es
<epinky> !br | mafiaboy
<ubottu> mafiaboy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flavetius> Can I have a alternative in linux for photdex proshowgold producer?
<zilla1> Dr_Willis, isn't perl4 forward  OO as well
<ctmjr> fusion: the easiest way is System > Administration > Login Window, then dragged the tar.bz2 to the theme selection area.
<TechieWolf> i have problems with installing my rt2870 drivers under Ubuntu 9.10, i need special drivers, console gives me error 2
<MiAlmaLlora> Dr_Willis , mmm, so what's wrong in my current methodology (i.e. why is it failing so soundly?), is it just lack of patience for reading the doc files that come inside the tarballs?
<Dr_Willis> zilla1:  proberly.. but i never can figure out how to actually 'use' OO stuff in my programs.. of course my programs are proberly 100 lines long tops.. and do trivial things
<coachz> Is there any such quick launch mac style app bar like this http://www.ilmaisohjelmat.fi/assets/images/ohjelmat/rocketdock.jpg
<gaffo_home> how is ati support versus nvidia under karmic? I'm looking to do 4 monitors.
<TechieWolf> i have problems with installing my rt2870 drivers under Ubuntu 9.10, i need special drivers, console gives me error 2
<knoppies> coachz, AWN and Cairo-dock are dockbars. I prefer Cairo-dock2.0 to AWN. Is that what you looking for?
<mMezquitale> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ardchoille> coachz: tons of them, cairo dock, wbar, gnome-do has a bar like that in a plugin
<fusion> ctmjr: i have checked tht but does not found any theme area
<coachz> thanks
<coachz> cool !
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  i have more linux books in my bathroom-library then  You could carry :)  ive collected them over 10+ years..  I find the most techy-nerdy-NO pictures linux bookx.. and read/skim them.. then i move to the next.. eventually the peices fall into place
<fusion> ctmjr: where i can drag things
<epinky> TechieWolf: post all your error not only the code
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  then i go back a reread the books i barely understood.. and  realoze what they were talking about.
<mMezquitale>  Dr_Willis youre using karmic?
<TechieWolf> epinky,
<coachz> what is gnome-do ?
<TechieWolf> /home/remon/rt2870/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_profile.c: In function ‘RTMPReadParametersHook’:
<TechieWolf> /home/remon/rt2870/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_profile.c:778: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘fsuid’
<TechieWolf> /home/remon/rt2870/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_profile.c:779: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘fsgid’
<TechieWolf> /home/remon/rt2870/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_profile.c:780: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘fsuid’
<FloodBot4> TechieWolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> MiAlmaLlora:  I got a book on DNS/Bind.. and I never plan on running the services.. but it taught me a few things
<TechieWolf> /home/remon/rt2870/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_profile.c:780: error: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘fsgid’
<Dr_Willis> mMezquitale:  yes
<zaid> test
<knoppies> coachz, I think its a shortcut application of some sort. Never used it so I wouldn't know. I would do a quick google of it and see what comes up.
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  a neat launcher tool.. install/run it then hit 'windows-space' keys.. and type an app in..
<epinky> !pastebin > TechieWolf
<coachz> ahh
<ubottu> TechieWolf, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  to launch  terminator - I can do 'win-space, term <enter>'
<knoppies> d4non, you still there?
<ardchoille> coachz: AWN (avant window navigator)
<coachz> that's cool but for now i want a doc for icons
<coachz> i probably will use both
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  huh? doc for icons?
<Dr_Willis> Dock you mean. :)
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: a dock bar like in OSX
<coachz> a dock to launch apps from an icon
<ardchoille> coachz: awn and cairo-dock are popular
<knoppies> coachz, AWN and Cairo-dock do that.
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  the 'docky' theme of gnome-do is getting removed - theres a program out  in the ppa repos called 'docky' now thats a stand alone dock.  it works very well
<fusion> ctmjr: actually their i am not getting "login window" i am getting "login screen" which only contains settings
<coachz> do either of them let you do folders that drop down with contents ?
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  ive come to the conclusion that docks are not as usefull to me as a real panel. :)
<ardchoille> coachz: both do, it's called "stacks"
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: same
<aliasxerog> yeah i agree
<coachz> nice
<Dr_Willis> I got 'docky' running. its a fancy launcher.. big deal :) heh
<d4non> knoppies yes
<SeaPhor|borked> this is what i get during the fresh install of 9.10- http://imagebin.ca/view/h5y8LBE.html   any ideas on how to make it see my partitions? this is the 3rd cd and image download, tried on a usb also, all the same
<knoppies> d4non: http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<ctmjr> fusion: there should be a window to select login screen you just need to drag the tar ball to the window
<trism_> fusion: most of the functionality was removed in the latest gdm, so you're pretty much out of luck until they decide to add that back in
<ardchoille> coachz: here is a recent screenshot of mine showing the AWN dock: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_ThiU34JN_2E/SoIG6agw9hI/AAAAAAAAArY/3VHoWTzm7vQ/s800/scr-20090811.png
<knoppies> d4non, hope that helps. Or you could take a look at the google search: http://www.google.co.nz/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=aQe&ei=AGwIS4_fKJXxkAWRsJjXCQ&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&ved=0CAYQBSgA&q=recovery+software+in+ubuntu+live+CD&spell=1
<coachz> thanks
<emma> trism_: add what back in?
<coachz> should firefox open it when i double click the link in xchat ?
<default> xcat
<knoppies> coachz, right click the link.
<ardchoille> coachz: right click, open in browser
<coachz> ah
<coachz> looks cool
<Dr_Willis> thats a long link :)
<coachz> so any big diffs of cairo and awn ?
<trism_> fusion: you can change the wallpaper if you want though, gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties;
<d4non> knoppies thx will take a look at it :)
<ardchoille> coachz: try them both and see which one works for you
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  i find most docks .. err.. suck. :P
<coachz> i love my rocket dock in xp
<Dr_Willis> 'docky' at least has lasted 5+ days now that i have it running... thats a record for me and docks
<ardchoille> lol
<coachz> i just installed cairo
<trism_> emma: the customization of gdm (the stuff that used to be in System/Administration/Login Window)
<fusion> trism_: wat can i do now switch to 9.04 again? i just wanted to learn ubuntu no matter what it takes
<Dr_Willis> it has a whole 3 launchers showing, and 3 tools/widgits..  for info. :)
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, suppose that means your not very big on desktop icons either, and you like to launch things in the terminal? correct me if Im wrong.
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  with gnome-do i dont even need desktop icons, or a terminal :)
<coachz> it gave me a clock !
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, maybe I should have a look into that.
<knoppies> coachz, it can do more than just a clock, play around with it.
<epinky> SeaPhor|borked: Vista partitions?
<coachz> hehe
<emma> trism_: i see. I feel so many things are being changed in ubuntu some times. Like a lot of people used to know how to configure their xorg.conf files to get what they want and need. But now they cannot and it's not clear what to do. It's like more stuff is done automatically but out of sight.
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  yea. gnome-do is worth trying out..  the docs are a litle sparce on actually how to 'use' it. but its a nifty tool
<trism_> fusion: I wouldn't switch back to 9.04 just because you can't do much to theme gdm, you hardly spend any time on that screen
<ardchoille> trism_: That's a very good point
<Dr_Willis> fusion:  you can downgrade to the older gdm.. but i wouldent bother.
<coachz> ahh the dock showed up on my 2nd monitor :-)
<Dr_Willis> fusion:  make gdm auto login to your main user. and never worry about gdm :P
<xcat> i have a computer on two networks, one is 169.254.10.x and the other is 192.168.1.x. 192.168.1.x network has internet and the computer has a proxy setup right now to listen on port 8118. i setup privoxy as an intercepting proxy- and used iptables to redirect all web traffic to the intercepting proxy. how can i get all computers on 169.254.10.x to automatically use the privoxy proxy?
<emma> And downgrading releases is not supported in Ubuntu. So you would have to do a full fresh install.
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, I like learning by playing with things, so I dont read docs (unless its tutorials)
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  yep. somd docls are brain dead in that area
<coachz> where do i tell cairo to only be on one monitor ?
<ctmjr> coachz: there is cairo-dock and cairo-clock
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  thers too many little things that get overlooked with gnome-do  if you doo that.
<coachz> the dock is spanning both monitors
<fusion> DR_willis: hmm,,,, u r right
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, then what do you suggest I do? read the docs?
<knoppies> coachz, right click on the dock, and select: cairo-dock -> configure
<coachz> yes i'm there
<ctmjr> coachz: alt key left click to drag the dock around
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  explore the gnome-do web site :) there may be some new goodies there to use
<coachz> perfect !
<progre55> hi people! how do you install fonts as system fonts?
<Roasted> Does EXT4 support ACLs?
<coachz> can i make the dock hide off the screen
<coachz> till i hit the edge ?
<lstarnes> Roasted: it should
<Roasted> lstarnes - hmm... I'm using a gui app to edit ACLs and it errors out. The documentation on the web site this means your FS doesnt support ACLs *shrug*
<fusion> can i login as root in ubuntu?. i have tried 2-3 times but it returns authenctication failure
<knoppies> coachz, yes. Have a look in cairo-dock -> configure.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Cairo dock was so smart.. it decided to go to the Middle of my 2 monitors... :(
<coachz> looks great
<lstarnes> Roasted: you might need to mount it with acl support
<gaffo_home> how is ati support versus nvidia under karmic? I'm looking to do 4 monitors.
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, you can offset it to one side.
<Roasted> lstarnes - ahhhhh yeah... that's just adding a switch to the line in fstab right
<dcosta> fstab is configurated ?
<Roasted> dr_willis - cairo dock has horizontal alignment somewhere in their horrible control panel
<_Trullo> ok, xbmc works again
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  yea. looking at the AMAZING config window now. :) gee.. could they have  made it any more fancy looking :P
<ctmjr> coachz: do as knoppies say's there is also a channel for cairo-dock #cairo-dock
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i was just thinking that also
<progre55> hey guys, how do you install fonts after you put them into a directory like $HOME/.fonts ?
<coachz> thanks
<progre55> how do you let the system know they are there? )
<Roasted> dr_willis - I've used AWN, cario dock, and docky, all 3 of them extensively. cairo dock made me sick. :(
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, it seems they got their inspiration from the compiz settings manager.
<Roasted> knoppies - yeah, in a 1980's retro style
<moymoy> progre55: have you put them in your ~/.fonts folder?
<Roasted> at least compiz makes sense and is laid out with some degree of intelligence
<progre55> moymoy: yep
<macius> hey quick question does ubuntu work well on a macbookpro? so far i tried freebsd, impossible to get the write keymap :\ and slackware.. no trackpad driver + xorg was pretty massed up
<knoppies> Roasted, I prefer cairo-dock to AWN, you just have to turn off the resize on hover thing.
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  i was just thinking that. :)
<aliasxerog> have you guys tried out gnome shell?
<Roasted> knoppies - did you try the beta of AWN yet?
<Roasted> knoppies - its pretty darn spiffy! :P
<SeaPhor|borked> this is what i get during the fresh install of 9.10- http://imagebin.ca/view/h5y8LBE.html   any ideas on how to make it see my partitions? this is the 3rd cd and image download, tried on a usb also, all the same
<knoppies> roasted, I dont know. Doubt it. I might have a look.
<fusion> can i login as root in ubuntu?. i have tried 2-3 times but it returns authentication failure.
<macius> i know the live cd is a good tool to check if parts are functionign but how about as a primary os on the comp? osx isent working to well with me
<moymoy> progre55: do `fc-cache -f`
<macius> =P
<Roasted> knoppies - I was running it on my rig for about a week and I really liked it. It actually supports multi monitors now! (finally) but I went back to Docky. Simplicity yet functional.
<knoppies> fusion, you cannot log in as root, prepend sudo to the commands you want to run as root
<progre55> moymoy: yeah, that's what I was looking for ) thanks man
<moymoy> progre55: no problem
<movela> what can i create a iso with?
<knoppies> fusion, I may be wrong, you might be able to log in as root, Ive never actually tried.
<ardchoille> !sudo | fusion
<ubottu> fusion: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<coop6> to get to root you can type sudo bash
<Dr_Willis> Ok.. cairo dock needs to get off the Caffine a bit.. :)
<knoppies> roasted, somebody stole my other monitor, so Im only using one at the moment.
<ardchoille> There's really no need to log in as root user in Ubuntu. I have been running Ubuntu as my sole distro since 2004 and never needed to log in as root
<Roasted> lol, dr_willis
<gaffo_home> anyone know much about ATI support and multip monitors?
<chea> sudo -i, sudo -s
<chea> etc.
<Dr_Willis> 3d animated cube icons when laucnhing.. is a tad overkill
<moymoy> knoppies: root doesn't have a password, but if you set one for it, you can log in.. (usermod command) .. good to know.. but pretty useless
<coop6> Yeah.. you dont need to be root... but if you want to just sudo bash
<Roasted> knoppies - sounds like somebody could check out zoneminder - linux based CCTV security system :P :P
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: a tad? ;)
<Freddy2> hi
<Roasted> dr_willis - have you played with any other docks?
<knoppies> Roasted, I will have a look into that, but I know the person who stole it. He just so happens to be my cousin.
<movela> whats a good app to create a iso?
<movela> please help
<Roasted> knoppies - get the bat and get in the car :P
<ardchoille> Roasted: wbat is nice and fast and doesn't need compositing
<moymoy> movela: have you tried mkisofs?
<knoppies> movela, do you mean create an iso from a disk?
<ardchoille> *wbar
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  ive been using docky (and the gnome-do dock theme) mainly. The otehrs ive tried have all had too many problems
<knoppies> movela, or burn an iso to disk?
<Freddy2> is there any xorg server package compatible with an intel 915 GM card having support for virtual resolutions? default one doesn't have this option at the visual config app
<moymoy> anyone here use Pekwm as their window manager?
<movela> make an iso
<fusion> ardcfoille:can i login as root in ubuntu?. i have tried 2-3 times but it returns authenctication failure
<chea> movela, bin/cue to iso file?
<blisteredradish> movela:  k3b k9copy
<binMonkey> has anyone figured out how to play .pls files in google chrome?
<opticon> i was doing some reading an come across something that suggests you shouldnt defrag hardrives linux is running on why is this?
<Roasted> dr_willis - I agree. Docky is the only one who actually had some degree of logic when designing the dock. That being said, the beta of AWN that just came out is -really- nice. But Im still using Docky. ITs more responsive with auto hide. AWN takes a second to crank the dock up for viewing.
<knoppies> movela, use the dd command. Let me find some documentation on it quick.
<coop6> fusion: type sudo bash and your password if your the administrator
<movela> thanks blisteredradish knoppies
<knoppies> movela, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<moymoy> anyone here use Pekwm as their window manager and got compositing to work flawlessly?
<SeaPhor|borked> movela, just right click on it and copy "write to disk" then choose file and .iso,, otherwise just dd it,, do dd --help
<mynameguy> guys my lenovo thinkpad T61 is showing these temperature stats:
<trevorj> I'm having an issue with a box since upgrading to Karmic where every ten seconds my ethernet drops out for 5 seconds exactly. This is viewable by pings, all packets DO go through, but they pause for 5 seconds. Tried a new NIC, new switch, all other packets to any other host to any other host work fine. Any ideas?
<mynameguy> guys my lenovo thinkpad T61 is showing these temperature stats: CPU temp: Core 0: 51 Core1: 42 Harddisk temp: 41 C
<mynameguy> guys my lenovo thinkpad T61 is showing these temperature stats: CPU temp: Core 0: 51 Core1: 42 Harddisk temp: 41 C
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: thanks for your help last night.  you signed off before i coult thank you.
<mynameguy> are these normal?
<amagee> hey.. what's the easiest way to get the latest java jdk in ubuntu 9.04, without upgrading the operating system?
<CountDown> I just installed 9.10 on an iBook G4 laptop.  I'm trying to remap the Super_L and Super_R (left and right Apple Command keys) to be middle and right click, respectively, but xev is telling me that both right and left command keys are issuing Super_L (133) keycodes.  Shouldn't the right command key be issuing a Super_R (134) keycode?  Any ideas how to fix this?
<movela> SeaPhor: i don't have iso on brasero
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  no prob. :) im used to  that.
<knoppies> mynameguy, yea, for a laptop they do seem normal.
<CooPs89> what mailer is the most lightweight and secure? i just need a tiny fast mailer that relays stuff from localhost to other SMTP servers... postfix and sendmail seems so bloated for this purpose
<movela> i'd like to make an iso image
<trevorj> from any other host to any other host work fine **
<Dr_Willis> well cairo-dock just craashed. :)
<blisteredradish> Never been here before.  Is there a channel for gnome
<Wallace> Anybody know how I can make network-manager connect my vpn if and only if my mobile broadband connection comes up (as opposed to when my wifi comes up)?
<Roasted> lol
<Zargle> the Droid is very nic...
<trevorj> Zargle: yeah, I love it
<Dr_Willis> Time for me to crash. Night all
<blisteredradish> ?
<gebrax> hi all!happy sunday to all of u.God Bless
<ardchoille> blisteredradish: there is ##gnome
<Zargle> I got the Eris what about you
<knoppies> movela, look into the dd command, did you have a look at that link I sent you?
<blisteredradish> ardchoille:  thnx
<trevorj> Zargle: moto droid on verizon
<mynameguy> the problem is that I had Vista before Ubuntu and now my laptop seems awefully hotter?
<nuttythings> hi is there a flash editor for linux
<Zargle> Yah i was thinking about that one but i really didn't like the keyboard
<CountDown> nuttythings: emacs :)
<trevorj> Zargle: I rarely use it, to be honest
<Zargle> and it didn't seem as smooth and to big for my pockets :P
<gebrax> nutty is there a flash editor for windows?
<CooPs89> join #debian
<movela> knoppies: i;d like gui
<CooPs89> ups
<movela> please
<Zargle> yah its like you want it and when u get it you dont use it :p
<trevorj> Zargle: the virtual keyboard works great for 99% of things
<trevorj> Zargle: I just wish we had root already
<Zargle> yah...
<trevorj> Zargle: I've got a sysdump, and I've messed with the bootloader, but I can't get any commands to work
<Zargle> lol
<movela> my friends are running windows. and can't to seem to burn an bin/cue correctly
<knoppies> movela, ah, then I dont know. I recommend you stick with the dd command, its simple, it works, and it never hangs on you. But all the best in your search.
<gebrax> i've problem with jaunty theme,can u help me
<trevorj> movela: cue2iso
<trevorj> movela: or bin2iso
<Zargle> Jailbreak android :p
<mynameguy> knoppues: any solution to overcome laptop heating problems?
<edbian> Help! My CD drive doesn't detect blank CDs
<movela> trevorj: i'd like to copy the disc to iso
<Zargle> the #android channels nice
<Yo> Hello!
<Yo> ;P
<gebrax> mynameguy:just using notebook cooler
<Yo> how is everyone?
<trevorj> movela: k3b will burn cue/bin files just fine
<Yo> what are we talking about?
<trevorj> movela: I believe the gnome cd burner will as well
<Yo> hmm. are you boys being bad?
<ardchoille> !ot | Yo
<ubottu> Yo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blisteredradish> When I log in after a reboot, gnome will not load all the way and I have to /etc/init.d/gdm restart.  9.10 any Ideas?
<gebrax> edbian>as same as with me,maybe ur hardware error
<kriegschrei> hey guys, does anyone have a minute to help me troubleshoot a PHP install?
<Yo> ................................................ what's the topic?
<fusion> i want to extract a files in folder whose owner n group is hold by root, i have  given al the permission given to me. even it is showing that "you don't have write permisiion to extract"
<movela> trevorj: i'd like to make an iso image of the disc i have
<SeaPhor|borked> movela, just dd it,, do dd --help and look here http://www.crazytrain.com/dd.html
<amagee> ok now i'm getting this error trying to install sun-java6-jdk: http://dpaste.com/123471/  .. any ideas?
<knoppies> yo, ubuntu support.
<edbian> gebrax: I don't think so because it recognizes (reads and everything) any other CD.  It's just blank ones that it has trouble on.
<trevorj> movela: you can dd it as SeaPhor|borked said, or just use the gnome cd burner program or k3b
<Yo> goodness, I don't understand nothin' you guys is talkin' 'bout!
<chea> fusion: is this in a specific folder?
<scunizi> fusion: are you moving things to /var/www?
<Yo> Im a n00|3
<blisteredradish> movela: k9copy wizard
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data? Did not Write anything in there yet!
<fusion> scunizi :yes
<Yo> .... Timmy?
<gebrax> my cd can read any cd,but cannot read a blank cd
<Yo> 123456789
<edbian> gebrax: If there is a blank CD in the drive it reports and I double click the CD drive icon in my computer I get "unable to mount perhaps no media in drive."
<SeaPhor|borked> movela, or install gnomebaker and use that'
<Yo> !!@#$%T^&*()
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about T^&*()
<ardchoille> !ot > Yo
<ubottu> Yo, please see my private message
<edbian> gebrax: We have the same issue then.
<Yo> :()
<scunizi> fusion: and are you trying to install something like Joomla, wordpress etc?
<Yo> ;AISLIDJFA;LSDKFJA;LSDKJFA;SLDKJF;alskdjfa;lsdkjf;asldkfja;lsdkjfa;
<Yo> sldkfja;sldkjfa;lsdkjfas;lkdjfa;lskdjf;a
<Yo> lksdjf;lkajsdlkf;j
<Yo> alkd;sjfl
<LjL> Yo: please don't spam the channel
<Yo> kjasdl;fjkja
<Yo> sd;lifj
<Yo> oiaweh
<FloodBot4> Yo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> cute, he banned himself.
<nuttythings> is there a flash editor for ubuntu?
<fusion> scunizi :yes
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data? Did not Write anything in there yet!
<fusion> scunizi :yes,joomla
<gebrax> when i go to service center,someone told me my cd error n must be changed
<SeaPhor|borked> scunizi, LjL,  this is what i get during the fresh install of 9.10- http://imagebin.ca/view/h5y8LBE.html   any ideas on how to make it see my partitions? this is the 3rd cd and image download, tried on a usb also, all the same
<scunizi> fusion: better to extract them in a folder in ~ and then just copy them using sudo.. much easier
<JGodbout> I'm trying to apply this patch: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/xserver-no-backfill, and I have added the lines to my software sources, but I have no idea what to do after that. Could someone have a quick look at the link and help with with what to do next?
<fusion> scunizi :let me try
<neon_> this is crazy, i have a tv tuner and i can get over 100 channels but not sound, the crazy thing is since it is a hybryd tuner if i connect an OTA antenna i get a few digital channels with perfect sound, what is going on, tried both my laptop and deskto since it is an usb tuner i think pulse audio is screwing it
<keiya> Is there a solitaire package that doesn't crash and doesn't pull in all of KDE? >_>
<trevorj> keiya: aisleriot?
<keiya> trevorj: That's the one that crashes :/
<trevorj> keiya: not for me... on ubuntu 9.10
<Wallace> Anybody know how I can make network manager connect my VPN, if/when my 'mobile broadband' connection comes up, but NOT when my wifi comes up?  Alternatively, and probably better, anybody know how I can change my hosts file (or one entry in it) depending on which network connection is up?
<Mikeh> Evening
<keiya> trevorj: You're not using intel graphics.
<keiya> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/477915
<Mikeh> Is there anywhere that I'm likely to find a 2.6.32 build pre-packaged for ubuntu?
<rip> hello, I have Vista and Ubuntu dual boot on a i386 machine...   In order to setup dual boot, I had to use Vista built-in disk management tools to shrink Vista NTFS partition and then install Ubuntu onto remaining space (which generously setup dual-boot easily).  This is because if you use gparted to shrink a Vista partition, Vista apparantly sometimes fails to boot (atleast according to several online forums)...   But now, I want to shrink
<rip> the vista ntfs partition some more...  But if I use Vista's disk management tools to shrink again, would this mess up my Ubuntu system and/or Ubuntu bootablity?
<trevorj> keiya: right, I'm not
<trevorj> keiya: it crashes on intel?
<keiya> trevorj: Yeah, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/477915
<Wallace> rip: should work okay, as long as you don't try and move or resize the ubuntu partition
<Wallace> rip: but backup important stuff anyway ;)
<trevorj> rip: you can use gparted on vista partitions just fine
<trevorj> rip: I've done it with 20+ vista computers and 5 windows server 2008 boxes
<blekos> hello, I have 2 pcs and I have enabled remote desktop. Also I have configured dyndns
<blekos> how can i determine to which pc I will login in/
<blekos> hello, I have 2 pcs and I have enabled remote desktop. Also I have configured dyndns/
<blekos> ?
<slide23> What is the fastest loading gui version of ubuntu?
<trevorj> rip: if you want to be safe about your boot sequence, make a backup of your vista bootmgr
<trevorj> slide23: 9.10
<blekos> slide23 propably xubuntu
<ardchoille> slide23: I think that would be either xubuntu or lubuntu
<slide23> x = xfcs? whats l?
<ardchoille> lxde
<Jim_Lesta> quit
<slide23> k thanks let me check those 2 out
<ardchoille> x=x xfce
<trevorj> slide23: thats if you don't mind not using gnome
<unconnected> hello
<slide23> I just pretty much want X and then run a full screen application
<ZaNeIuM> could someone in here help me it install my 1st linux driver one on one, please.
<blekos> slide23,
<LjL> slide23: note that the loading time difference, if it exists, would probably be negligible, as the bulk of booting time is spent loading non-graphical things
<blekos> have you tried zenwalk?
<scunizi> blekos: you have to set one pc to listen on one port.. like 5900 and the other on a different port (5901).. then in your router you have to port forward each port to the correct machine.. when connecting remotely you'd http://address.com:<PortNumber>
<rip> Wallace: I don't think vista tools will recognize ubuntu ext3/4 partition, and i am still doubtful, especially when trusting MS software with my data...
<LjL> slide23: well, in that case you can just do that: start X with no environment, and only a script to load your full-screen aplpication.
<trevorj> slide23: oh, are you doing a thin-client setup?
<slide23> never heard of zenwalk
<rip> trevorj:  are you sure... gparted FAQ #9 @ http://gparted.sourceforge.net/faq.php seems to say otherwise
<Mikeh> Hrm
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data? Did not Write anything in there yet!
<slide23> trevorj, not sure what thin-client means hehe
<Mikeh> How does one use grubs savedefaults --once on ubuntu? Every time I try it, it doesn't work?
<rip> trevorj: how do i "make a backup of your vista bootmgr"?
<blekos> hm, the pre-install remote desktop in ubuntu does not have any port configuration, any ideas?
<Wallace> rip: they don't have to, they just have to leave it alone....as long as you only fiddle with the vista partition, your ubuntu shouldn't be hurt.  The worst that could happen is that you might have to re-install grub on the mbr, but that shoudln't happen
<trevorj> rip: easybcd or vistabootpro both can do it
<slide23> trevorj, not really, im attempting to put my old laptop to use as a carpc. I have a 8" touch screen i want to connect it to
<trevorj> slide23: ah. mythtv setup or ..?
<slide23> trevorj, not sure yet, possibly, or maybe something custom
<monga> hey guys how can i backup all my files on my ubuntu harddrive to a remote server?
<scunizi> blekos: it defaults at 5900.. there might be a way to change the configs to something else.. or use tightvnc server..
<blekos> i c thnx
<trevorj> monga: there's a zillion different ways, what kind of remote server? ftp? sftp? rsync?
<Chris___> I'm running update atm, anyone else getting hung up on "84% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]"
<Wallace> trevorj & don't forget nfs & samba :)
<monga> i have a dedicated server running ubuntu (http) and i also have Apple Time Capsule
<unconnected> hello
<trevorj> Wallace: nfs and samba aren't usually run remotely ;)
<monga> what is the best method via http trevorj
<trevorj> monga: why would you do it that way
<Wallace> trevorj: well they certainly aren't run locally ;)
<monga> trevorj which way? http?
<flootenkerp> Hi, I have an issue
<trevorj> monga: yes
<flootenkerp> I attempted to change my usplash screen
<monga> trevorj because i keep all my files on apache in dir folders
<monga> trevorj do u suggest a better method?
<flootenkerp> And now my usplash screen is the grub menu booting my startup
<rip> Wallace:  i will try to more research online to confirm, but thx.
<trevorj> monga: do you mean WebDAV?
<rip> trevorj: hmmm... i'm very untrusting of proprietary software itself... And, i'm ultra untrusting of 3rd party (non-MS) proprietary software.  Are there any free-software tools that will backup vista mbr?
<flootenkerp> I don't have a usplash screen anymore
<flootenkerp> How would I resolve the issue?
<monga> no trevorj just a http server running apache
<ikonia> rip: dd
<monga> trevorj your in opinion... what is the best way to backup my data on my pc to a remote harddrive wiressly
<trevorj> rip: I'm very untrusting as well, you can back up the mbr easily in linux using dd
<trevorj> rip: but you are using windows to begin with
<trevorj> rip: so I would just use the "free" easybcd to back it up just in case
<scunizi> rip: you could always ask in ##windows
<Chris___> I'm running update, anyone else getting hung up on "84% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]"? My system won't go any further than that server... I get a timeout message
<siddhant3s> I have a problem, when I am on a wireless lan, my Internet through wvdial doesn't work.
<Wallace> monga: "remote hard drive" ?? is attached to a machine?  what os is that machine running?
<monga> its a remote server Wallace and its running ubuntu
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 9.04. I tried to change my usplash screen, but just quit, but I'm not sure what happened, but now my usplash screen is gone, and the grub menu starts me up instead. Does anyone know how I can revert it to its original usplash screen?
<trevorj> monga: I use rsync personally, but it's not exactly user friendly
<Wallace> monga: do you want this backup to be automatic or manual?
<monga> Wallace automatic would be great but manual is also good
<scunizi> monga: trevorj for simple rsync usage (ie.. not all features) try grsync
<trevorj> rip: I wanted you to backup more than just the mbr
<rip> ikonia:  Wouldn't dd do something equivalent to gparted (doesn't gparted run dd behind the scenes?)
<trevorj> scunizi: I hate gui personally, I was meaning for monga in case he didn't
<monga> Windows Home Server automatically backs up data, and Apples Time machine automatically backs up data to remote servers. Does ubuntu have any application like that?
<rip> trevorj:  ;-)  but I use all free software on top of non-free Vista kernel+shell.
<ikonia> rip: no
<Wallace> monga: and how do you connect to the remote server?  is it on a local network (e.g. via wifi) or really remote...as in via the Internet?
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 9.04. I tried to change my usplash screen, but just quit, but I'm not sure what happened, but now my usplash screen is gone, and the grub menu starts me up instead. Does anyone know how I can revert it to its original usplash screen?
<scunizi> trevorj: monga I can understand that.. however I think it will generate a cli readable script .. good basis for learning rsync
<monga> Wallace very remote... Via internet
<Zargle> ikonia?
<Wallace> monga:  I would probably set up a vpn and then use either samba or nfs, and simply copy the files using the desktop....eventually you could probably script things
<Wallace> monga: but another way to do ... which is a bit easier would be to set up an ftp server, and ftp the files
<Random832> so is lubuntu any good?
<Random832> and how 'done' is it?
<monga> Wallace Okay ill try that
<trevorj> monga: I highly reccommend rsync or, as scunizi said, grsync is a GUI for rsync
<sjefen6> Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out
<trevorj> monga: but it's all up to you
<scunizi> you should ask the lubuntu people Random832
<Chris___> sjefen6: I'm having the same issue. apparently the server is having problems.
<ardchoille> !ubuntuone | monga
<ubottu> monga: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data? Did not Write anything in there yet!
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 9.04. I tried to change my usplash screen, but just quit, I'm not sure what happened but now my usplash screen is gone and the grub menu starts me up instead. Does anyone know how I can revert it to its original usplash screen?
<monga> thanks ardchoille and Wallace and everyone
<trevorj> monga: you could use ubuntuone as well, but keep in mind, do you really trust some random company with your files?
<sjefen6> Chris___: oki
<Wallace> d4non: if you formatted the partition you may be a little screwed.
<scunizi> d4non: good luck..
<trevorj> monga: even though they are the ones who create ubuntu, you really never know...
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 9.04. I tried to change my usplash screen, but just quit, I'm not sure what happened but now my usplash screen is gone and the grub menu starts me up instead. Does anyone know how I can revert it to its original usplash screen?
<flootenkerp> oops
<Wallace> d4non: i did something similar years ago, and used some recovery tool I found of the internet, but I lost a lot of data....in my case, I tried to put a swap file on a dos parition, and ended up formatting the partition
<unconnected> fuck all mtf gay  bastard people
<unconnected> fuck all mtf gay  bastard people
<FloodBot4> unconnected: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trevorj> monga: and from what I've read, I don't think they perform any decent encryption
<monga> yeah true trevorj
<trevorj> monga: I've used spideroak before, but thats only because they say themselves that they do NOT keep a master key for your files
<rip> ok, another question.  I have a spare hard disk drive (full space available) with larger space than current hdd used to dual-boot Vista + Ubuntu.  If I use gparted to copy over all the partitions from old hdd to new hdd, will the new hdd also be the same dual-boot of Vista + Ubuntu?
<trevorj> monga: and everything is automatically encrypted using your password
<d4non> Wallace trying again with testdisk
<monga> trevorji what program is this again?
<scunizi> rip: do you just want more space for your ubuntu generated material?
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 9.04. I tried to change my usplash screen, but just quit, I'm not sure what happened but now my usplash screen is gone and the grub menu starts me up instead. Does anyone know how I can revert it to its original usplash screen?
<trevorj> monga: spideroak. 2g free cloud backup.
<trevorj> monga: I've only used it for a single client, so ymmv
<monga> lol i need 500GB at least trevorj haha
<trevorj> monga: yeah, if it were me personally, I'd do the same thing you are doing
<Misfit> nick /Misery
<trevorj> monga: I don't trust anyone with my files but me ;)
<neon_> this is crazy, i have a tv tuner and i can get over 100 channels but not sound, the crazy thing is since it is a hybryd tuner if i connect an OTA antenna i get acan ne1 help with an usb tv tuner issue, i get all channels but no sound, any suggestions
<scunizi> rip: you could make it your entire /home partition.. or if you'd like use something like clonezilla to clone your current partitions and then put them on the new drive.. it would work
<Wallace> d4non:  you may find a lot of the data is still physically on the disk, but if you formatted it ext3, you may find it troublesome to get anything conventional to run it.
<monga> trevorj so the best metthod would be a ftp server or vpn?
<rip> scunizi:  yes, ultimately thats my only goal. right now my ubuntu partition is very limited in space, and i'm wasting so much time constantly freeing space.
<zuez> Hi, what's the possible cause for this: The server may be overloaded
<zuez> Everytime I'm doing a do-release-upgrade.
<trevorj> monga: I'd just use rsync over ssh with a pubkey personally, that way it would work wherever you are
<ardchoille> monga: you could always buy an external hard drive
<Wallace> monga: i don't know about this rsync that the others were talking about....maybe that would work, but if you can't get it to run and you just want something simple so that you can just copy the frickin things, then ftp would be a good option
<monga> trevorji how does that work if i have 20GB of music/photos in 3 different folders I need to transfer?
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here know anything about replacing and or fixing ubuntu's usplash screen? I'm having an issue with it. Now I don't have one, and the grub menu loads me up instead.
<trevorj> monga: rsync only copies differences
<flootenkerp> Help would really be appreciated, please.
<ardchoille> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<d4non> Wallace http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Data_Recovery_Examples doing a reformated data recovery "bottom of the page" might be risky
<scunizi> rip: ok.. then you could format it.. copy all your /home data (including the hidden . (dot) files.. then rename your current /home to /back_home.. make your change in /etc/fstab for the new uuid drive reference and reboot.. done :)
<trevorj> monga: so once it copies it once, it will only copy what's changed
<Wallace> flooten: what is a "usplash" screen
<monga> trevorj sounds neat
<trevorj> monga: and it works great with a whole bunch of data, I use it daily to backup over 110G of data personally
<rip> scunizi: unfortuantely, it is a laptop internal hdd (and replacement hdd)... So I cannot use both old and new hdd at same tiem...  so, gparted doesn't provide capability to "clone" a hdd?
<paissad-hp> hi all
<scunizi> rip: clonezilla is your answer then.
<monga> trevorj is there a script you can write that automatically rsyncs it daily?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  It appears gnome-settings-daemon "steals" the ctrl-alt-n key on session startup, so that compiz can't use it.  Why might it be doing that?  How do I make it not do that?
<flootenkerp> Wallace the load screen to load up ubuntu
<trevorj> monga: yeah, easily
<Wallace> d4non: well, if you reformatted it, you may be stuffed anyway.  If you want to play it safe, and you have enough capacity elsewhere, then take a copy of the partition before you start
<scunizi> rip: gotta run.. good luck
<paissad-hp> when i use ssh -X or ssh -Y, i can have the X output, but how can i obtain the audio output on my client computer ?
<vock> msg nickserv identify 23225
<rip> scunizi: thx
<Wallace> flooten: ubuntu normally uses grub that i'm aware of - i've never heard of "usplash"
<unconnected>  for(i=0;i<64;i+=4){*(long *)&buf[i]=retaddr;}
<ardchoille> vock: you might wanna change your password now
<slide23> does ubuntu 9.10 employ parallel booting?
<mynameguy> guys please help me ...I WANT to use Ubuntu but my Laptop temperature is very high.I use a Lenovo Thinkpad Core Duo 2.60 GHZ processor !
<unconnected>  mem
<unconnected> #include <stdio.h>
<lstarnes> vock: /msg nickserv help set password
<trevorj> Wallace: usplash is not a bootloader
<unconnected> #include <stdlib.h>
<FloodBot4> unconnected: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonaskoelker> paissad-hp: I'm guessing pulse audio tricks
<unconnected> #include <string.h>
<unconnected> #include <strings.h>
<unconnected> #include <signal.h>
<LjL> !ops | unconnected
<ubottu> unconnected: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<trevorj> Wallace: usplash is a function of the kernel to display the splashscreen upon bootup before X is loaded
<sekyourbox> what package do you need to download if you want to play most media. like mp3's and flack and such?
<mynameguy> guys please help me ...I WANT to use Ubuntu but my Laptop temperature is very high.I use a Lenovo Thinkpad Core Duo 2.60 GHZ processor !
<trevorj> Wallace: the splashimage itself is stored in the initramfs iirc
<d4non> Wallace I've got an external usb drive and I have no idea how to backup the partitions into it
<zerq> mynameguy: did you install laptop-mode-tools and stuff?
<jonaskoelker> sekyourbox: mplayer
<Wallace> trevorj: well, i'm stumped there then :\
<vock> lstarnes: woops, thanks
<trevorj> mynameguy: if it gets hot, you probably have cooling issues in your laptop
<jonaskoelker> sekyourbox: mplayer will play (roughly speaking) everything.  If you add a codec pack here or there, it'll even play the really obscure things
<zerq> I installed ubuntu desktop on my new netbook and had to manually add some laptop stuff, but that's to be expected i guess
<trevorj> mynameguy: I had to apply thermal paste to my macbook pro because they ladled it on like candy
<mynameguy> trevorj: No it was not hot while using Vista
<Wallace> d4non: look at "dd" - copies raw data.  you want something like dd if=/dev/hda1 of= /mnt/external-drive/partition-bak.dat  (don't take my word for that cmdline though)
<jonaskoelker> (like mod files, sid/ay/tfmx files, etc.)
<zerq> seems to be working fine so far but i still need to do some tweaking to get the best battery life i think
<trevorj> mynameguy: whats your loadavgs like?
<vock> I was just wondering if anyone knew if an ubuntu minimal build install was going to be released for 9.10?
<zerq> seems to get about the same battery life as windows 7 so far :/
<trevorj> mynameguy: and it really doesn't matter if it worked fine on windows or not
<Templar_Xion> Anyone else unable to ping/get updates from security.ubuntu.com ?
<mynameguy> trevorj: how to check them?
<coachz> how can i view hidden folders in the browser ?
<trevorj> mynameguy: $ uptime
<SeaPhor|borked> d4non,  just dd it,, do dd --help and look here http://www.crazytrain.com/dd.html
<zerq> well.. if it's much hotter in linux than windows it might be that the cpu throttling or fan control isnt working properly in linux..
<Wallace> templar: 100% packet loss for me right now
<trevorj> coachz: nautilus? ctrl+h
<trevorj> coachz: or view --> show hidden files
<Templar_Xion> Wallace, thx. :(
<zerq> auto fan speed seems to work better in ubuntu than windows 7 for me :D
<msleather> is there still a power pc version of ubuntu?
<trevorj> zerq: I didn't think about fan control not working
<trevorj> zerq: good idea
<zerq> msleather: unofficially
<mynameguy> trevorj: load average: 0.00 0.04 0.06
<trevorj> mynameguy: whats the temp? can you run an acpi -V?
<msleather> zerq could you direct me?
<mynameguy> trevorj: ok
<trevorj> mynameguy: just paste me the thermals
<coachz> how do i copy my path in the browser please ?
<mynameguy> trevorj: acpi is not installed
<trevorj> mynameguy: apt-get install acpi
<zerq> msleather: I got a recent version for ppc a while back.. one sec
<trevorj> coachz: ctrl+l to show the location bar
<msleather> i am using a pb g4 tonite at work and wanted to do something to kill time since i have to work and this thing is here. it is a powerbook G4
<msleather> thanks
<coachz> thanks !
<Wallace> coachz: or click the pen icon :)
<Zargle> ikonia
<zerq> msleather: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<coachz> Wallace, , i see that now !
<coachz> nice
<msleather> thank you zerq
<trevorj> mynameguy: http://code-saturne.blogspot.com/2009/08/linuxubuntu-on-lenovo-thinkpad.html
<trevorj> mynameguy: before looking there however
<trevorj> mynameguy: you might want to look into your BIOS setup and see what it's fan settings are
<benedikt> what packages are supposed to be installed for totem to play regular .avi files?
<amaurea> Hi. After an automatic software update, my ubuntu 9 laptop suddenly lost its ability to produce sound. what could be wrong?
<Wallace> I have 2 network connections (wifi & mobile/3G).  I want my VPN to come up automatically when the 3G comes up, but not the wifi - any idea how i do it in network manager (or if i can at all)
<zerq> msleather: no problem.. worked very well on my g4 powerbook when i tried, except there is no native flash plugin because adobe are dicks.. and the open source ones are still pretty sketchy
<msleather> why are they discriminating against ppc platform? one would think this was a windows channel ;)
<Wallace> amaurea: try the obvious...check the volume settings ;)
<trevorj> amaurea: are your mixers muted?
<mynameguy> trevorj: yes
<trevorj> benedikt: .avi files are just a container format, they can contain a multitude of formats inside of them
<trevorj> benedikt: you'll prolly want to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-*
<promiscuousmode> This may sound like a silly question, but I want to install MediaWiki; i'm totally new to ubuntu. Do I specifically need Ubuntu Server Edition, or can I install Apache and MySql etc on the "regular" ubuntu distribution?
<benedikt> trevorj: i know. i have gstreamer plugins.
<trevorj> benedikt: promiscuousmode you can do it on both =)
<trevorj> er
<promiscuousmode> great thanks
<trevorj> promiscuousmode: you can do it on both =)
<amaurea> Wallace, trevorj: Not muted, but the PCM dial was turned down to the bottom. So that was simple to fix. Thanks! But what could have caused that to happen?
<Wallace> promiscuous: either
<msleather> it sure is lonely on this on the ppc section of ubuntu.com :D
<trevorj> amaurea: alsa stores your mixer settings upon shutdown and restores them upon bootup
<benedikt> trevorj: what? priscous mode is ethernet stuff. Wrong hilight?
<coachz> did i mention that Ubuntu is MUCH nicer than Windows 7 ?  holy crap, who knew
<Templar_Xion> promiscuousmode, Ubuntu server and desktop are not really much different, unlike windows XP and windows server which are two completely different beasts.
<trevorj> benedikt: yup
<trevorj> amaurea: if that mixer name changed with a sound driver update
<trevorj> amaurea: it could reset it back to zero
<trevorj> amaurea: or if it failed to restore the old setting
<amaurea> trevorj: ok. actually, the computer had trouble rebooting after the update. I guess that might have caused it
<trevorj> amaurea: that could DEFINATELY cause it
<zerq> msleather: yeah, not much support from anyone for ppc these days :/  I have a bare bones version of debian running on my old pismo (g3 powerbook) and it works great.. ubuntu was too much for it though
<Templar_Xion> promiscuousmode, it's more of a different 'pre selected bundle of packages' for server/desktop. Some kernel changes based on server I/O increases, but really not really any difference to a beginner
<zerq> debian still has an "official" ppc distro i think..
<trevorj> promiscuousmode: stop viewing all of my packets
<Wallace> anybody know how I can run a script when network interfaces come up via network manager?
<Templar_Xion> zerq, Nah they stopped after like 2006
<benedikt> zerq: since ubuntu doesnt support ppc any more id recomend debian for anyone with ppc
<msleather> actually i see panther may be to much for it zerq :)
<Templar_Xion> zerq, Sorry, I meant Ubuntu.
<zerq> the ubuntu one is still pretty well maintained, it's just not supported
<promiscuousmode> thanks everyone
<amaurea> By the way; i ahve another small problem. Whenever I choose suspnd manually, the mouse has forgotten its speed etc. when I exit from suspend. However, if I just use the auto-suspend from closing the lid, that doesn't happen. Very odd.
<trevorj> Wallace: doesn't networkmanager still call the /etc/network/if-up.d/* scripts?
<benedikt> trevorj: oh. that was a nick...
<msleather> my lilttle macbook runs elive with no problem.
<benedikt> trevorj: not init deamon.
<benedikt> not = new
<trevorj> mynameguy: ping
<Wallace> trevorJ: any idea which one?  I expected them to be named after the interface
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I've got a problem with lame in 9.10: it says "lame: symbol lookup error: lame: undefined symbol: lame_set_write_id3tag_automatic"
<trevorj> Wallace: they are all called upon any interface up
<msleather> this powerbook g4 has a big beautifuul scrren and everyhing ibut is super sluggish. my god.
<Hans-Martin> looks like the symbol lame_set_write_id3tag_automatic is not defined in /usr/local/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<msleather> download ubunt now. will try debian next.
<Wallace> trevorj: okay, so how do i write conditional code based upon a specific interface?  (I want to replace my hosts file with a different one depending on the interface in use)
<msleather> has anyone installed openemm on ubuntu server?
<trevorj> Hans-Martin: sounds like some package hasn't been built with the latest libraries, or you have mismatched versions of files for lame
<msleather> if so could you msg me
<trevorj> Wallace: they are called with $1 being the interface name, iirc
<Wallace> trevorj: ahh, kthx, will look into it
<ami_> help me please , i accidently deleted  /etc/alternatives how can i get it back, i am using Jaunty 9.0.4
<trevorj> Wallace: I was wrong, it's actually $IFACE
<ardchoille> Hans-Martin: you aren't using sources from another distro in your ubuntu or mixing jaunty/hardy/karmic sources are you?
<Wallace> trevorj: cool, thx
<JairunCaloth> Anyone fimiliar with freenx?
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: yep
<monga> when will the next ubuntu beta release be available?
<trevorj> amaurea: update-alternatives --all
<Hans-Martin> trevorj: I suspected that at first, but the problem persists after re-installing the relevant libs. I will try to see whether lame uses additional libs which might be outdated.
<Wallace> trevorj: time for some script hacking then
<amaurea> trevorj: what does that do?
<trevorj> amaurea: sorry
<trevorj> ami_: update-alternatives --all
<ami_> thanks a lor trevorj
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: I'm using public key auth only for ssh. And I can't seem to get my keys setup correctly to connect via nxclient remotly
<Hans-Martin> ardchoille: I don't think that 'm mixing sources, but this system has been built by consecutive updates from edgy eft on I think.
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: you need to grab the nx client key as well unless you used the nx default
<Wallace> trevorj: also, do you know how I can kick off a vpn connection configured in network manager from the cmdline?  I want my vpn to come up if I connect my wireless (3g/mobile) , but not my wifi
<mMezquitale> JairunCaloth, can you connect to your ssh server fine using an ssh client?
<sharperguy> Any quick way I can convert a bunch of jpegs to 24-bit windows bmp's?
<ardchoille> Hans-Martin: ok
<ami_> trevorj update-alternatives: unable to install /etc/alternatives/rvim.dpkg-tmp as /etc/alternatives/rvim: No such file or directory
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: I don't want to use the default keys
<Wallace> sharperguy: imagemagic/imagemagik if it's still around
<trevorj> Wallace: configured from network-manager? sorry, possibly something with nm-tool
<Hans-Martin> ardchoille: I've checked sources.list, only karmic repositories there
<ardchoille> Hans-Martin: Ok, good job
<trevorj> sharperguy: as Wallace said, imagemagick is the package name, convert is the program
<ardchoille> Wallace: it's still around :)
<JairunCaloth> mMezquitale: yes I can connect via ssh fine
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: are you aware of how NX authenticates?
<Wallace> trevorj: the gui network manager...I've configured it all in there but i only want my vpn to connect if my 3g lilnk comes up
<sharperguy> traveller, Wallace, looks like I already have it, tnaks
<sharperguy> *thanks
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: I think I'm definatly missing something.
<FIReun> platform is ubuntu intrepid amd64 - tryinig to install libgtk2.0-dev it complains that I have libgtk2.14.4-0ubuntu2 installed and it wants ubuntu1 - - - maybe disabling intrepid-proposed then --reinstalling libgtk2.0-0 will get me libgtk2.14.4-0ubuntu1 and so allow me to install -dev ?? anyone??
<Wallace> trevorj: ... so i want to script it
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: nx connects using the "nx" user using the NX server ssh key
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: the nx user's shell is set to the nxserver's cli program
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: nx then authenticates your sessions through that program
<Hans-Martin> could anybody with 9.04 or 9.10 (and lame) execute "nm /usr/bin/lame|fgrep lame_set_write_id3tag_automatic" to see whether they have this symbol in their lib?
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: so it doesn't even use ssh on your username at all
<coachz> is there any way to get to bookmarks in a file dialog box ?
<Trizicus> Could someone suggest to me a disk 'wiper'? A complete clean of my 'so called deleted' files? That wipes them as 0s. Can do it on mounted partitions on openspace
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: I see. It is failing while attempting to connect to the NX server. My machine won't let the NX user in.
<trevorj> Trizicus: dd will do it
<Wallace> trizicus: dd
<babilen> FIReun: The fascist was completely uncalled for. There are differences between ubuntu and debian and if we assume that you use debian, some assumptions might be false, which ultimately leads to a a lot of wasted time. Try to be a little polite nect time.
<trevorj> Trizicus: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/blah
<Trizicus> trevorj: it will do empty space on /?
<Wallace> trizicus: dd if=/dev/zero of .... trevor beat me, but you could also use /dev/random instead of /dev/zero
<moymoy> Trizicus: yeah.. dd will fill up the entire drive with zeros.. then delete that one file
<trevorj> Trizicus: it will get rid of =everything=
<trevorj> Trizicus: you may want to run it nine times
<whoiswho> Hi.. does anyone know how I can get the Evolution mail icon to stop showing up in the indicator-applet area? (On karmic.) Thanks.
<moymoy> Trizicus: dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/bunchozeros
<Trizicus> Well I dont want it to delete my / partition I just want it to 'clean' it but leave data intact that hasnt been deleted
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: I was using this doc to configure, but it fails still https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Wallace> moymoy: if you do it write, it will overwrite the entire filesystem, not just create a file
<moymoy> Trizicus: let it run until the drive is filled to 100%
<Wallace> s/write/right
<ardchoille> whoiswho: I have been trying to do the same thing on Jaunty
<whoiswho> really? i don't think i had the icon in jaunty.
<trevorj> Trizicus: make a backup, wipe the drive nine times, then restore the backup
<moymoy> Wallace: not if you specify of=/path/file ... if you specify of=/dev/someblockdevice, then yes, it'll overwrite the filesystem
<trevorj> Trizicus: because if you just run it once it's possible to grab your files because the tracks on your drive are slightly wider than your heads
<Trizicus> trevorj: That is just a little complicated. I remember in windows there is software that does it w/o the need to backup is there anything in linux that can do that?
<trevorj> Trizicus: so sometimes they move slightly
<whoiswho> But, yeah, I don't use Evolution and get annoyed at that icon for wasting space in my panel
<Trizicus> trevorj: I know that lol :D
<Wallace> moymoy: that would be the way to do it :)
<Hans-Martin> eek - sorry folks, it was my fault, I had conflicting libs in /usr/local/lib
<whoiswho> I'm almost ready to remove the indicator-applet entirely
<vesper_> Hi can anyone help me with a screen problem. A lot of the windows on my net book are to big to be viewed. I've altered the resolution, resized them, moved them and I don't know what else to do
<trevorj> Trizicus: when do it how moymoy said to do it, but do it a bunch of times
<ardchoille> Hans-Martin: glad you got it sorted
<trevorj> Trizicus: and I highly reccommend doing it from a livecd
<Wallace> whois: right click, select remove from panel
<trevorj> Trizicus: let it fill completely to 100%
<trevorj> Trizicus: then do it more times
<trevorj> Trizicus: =)
<trevorj> Trizicus: after deleting said zero file of course
<Trizicus> trevorj: That requires too much intervention lol
<whoiswho> Wallace: but, isn't that the same applet that's used to show me, for example, packages that need to be updated?
<trevorj> Trizicus: then you can do it live the way moymoy said to do it, but you will still have some leftover space that hasn't been zeroed
<FIReun> useless
#ubuntu 2009-11-22
<moymoy> Trizicus: you don't have to boot into the liveCD, you can boot into recovery mode and do it as root, as root will not have to mount /home, so it'd be safe to fill that partition up to 100%
<Trizicus> trevorj: Well I figured however I'd like to be able to setup a wipe for / with atleast 10 passes w/o intervention
<Wallace> trizicus: like trevorj says, if you want to remove *everything* and it's your root parition, then boot off a cd and do it
<oty> how do I close then restart wine?
<trevorj> Trizicus: w/o intervention? as in run it and let it go? or can you boot it into a livecd and then run it and let it go?
<Wallace> trizicus: for i in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0; do if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdax; done
<Trizicus> trevorj: Yea but if I do it that way dd will destroy data lol
<trevorj> Trizicus: you could do a loop like for `seq 1 10`; do dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp_zeros.tmp; tm /tmp_zeros.tmp; done
<whoiswho> oh, i confused indicator-applet and notification-area. oops. okay thanks!
<Wallace> trevorj: seq.... that's what i was looking for ;)
<trevorj> Trizicus: not if you do it to a file
<trevorj> Wallace: seq is very very nice
<trevorj> Wallace: for such a simple tool, who knew it would be so damn effective
<Wallace> trevorj: i keep finding new stuff in unix that's useful....and i've been using it for 15 years
<zaoul> indeed
<trevorj> Wallace: I feel you, fellow old hat
<oty> what's the wine channel?
<trevorj> oty: #wine?
<oty> i want to whine about my wine program
<zaoul> #winehq
<Trizicus> can anyone vouch for bcwipe?
<oty> thanks za
<trevorj> oty: ah, listen to zaoul
<ardchoille> #winehq
<moymoy> Trizicus: maybe you can make use of some clever alias that links together `rm` and `shred` so that you'll never have to dd your free space again
<Wallace> /p [ENTER] /j #winehq
<vesper_> Hi can anyone help me with a screen problem. A lot of the windows on my net book are too big to be viewed. I've altered the resolution, resized them, moved them and I don't know what else to do
<Tindo> anyone know anything about cairo dock?
<Trizicus> moymoy: http://www.techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-delete-files-permanently-and-securely-in-linux/
<kristina> hi, I just installed totem on kubuntu but got no sound at all, any ideas?
<geek1212121212> Using a CQ60-419WM numpad center row and directionals left and right don't work USA layout and I have selected various keyboards with the same or worse result any thoughts.
<trevorj> Trizicus: moymoy: what if a program calls the kernel directly though
<SeaPhor|borked> kristina, install vlc
<Wallace> kristina: step 1: double check all your volume settings
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: So, I have the priv key on the remote machine, I've got %h/authorized_keys and authorized_keys2 in sshd_conf, nx is an allowed user & group. I'm stuck
<moymoy> Trizicus: ahh.. i never knew about the -u option.. i always just removed with rm afterwards
<Trizicus> sfill to wipe FREE space
<Wallace> seaphor: is vlc available for karmic?  I tried today, and it appeared to be unavailable
<Trizicus> have to get rid of some unruly stuffffff...... lol
<linxeh> hmm is there vm solution that allows access to the VM console/gui over X11/VNC/RDP ?
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: sshd still denies acces to user nx
<kristina> Wallace: sound setting should be all right, the mic on totem is greyed out
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: A better question would be, what exactly are you trying to do
<joel> hi
<moymoy> trevorj: i don't know if you'll be able to delete a file that calls to the kernel, but i know that you can get most programs to halt if you use the SysReq keystrokes
<electricTape> hey guys.  I use Ubuntu 9.10.  Mac OS has a spotlight button and Windows has a search bar in the start menu.  Does Ubuntu have anything like that?
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: just run freenx using nxclient normaly?
<zzaza> Does any one have experience  of using M-Audio Fast Track Pro for podcasting, i just need two mic inputs do i really need a mixer if i have a ralatively good mic
<SeaPhor|borked> Wallace, i did sudo apt-cache search vlc then from that did sudo apt-get install vlc,,, works fine
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: yes
<Wallace> electicetape: applications->accessories->search for files
<electricTape> thanks
<Stargazer> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and i'm at a CLI for some reason. the liveCD worked fine. any ideas?
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: have you tried ssh'ing into the server like ssh nx@blah
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: you should get the NXSERVER shell
<arand_> Stargazer: what kindo of?
<Stargazer> Arand_, what kind of what ?
<SeaPhor|borked> scunizi, LjL,  this is what i get during the fresh install of 9.10- http://imagebin.ca/view/h5y8LBE.html   any ideas on how to make it see my partitions? this is the 3rd cd and image download, tried on a usb also, all the same
<Wallace> SeaPhor|borked, E: Couldn't find package vlc-plugin-esd
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: Permission denied (publickey).
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: scp root@server:/var/lib/nxserver/home/custom_keys/client.id_dsa.key ./
<electricTape> what do you guys think is the best dock menu for Ubuntu.  I like the OS X dock.
<arand_> Stargazer: cli. is it the grub propt, is it the login prompt...?
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: wait, first
<scott704> Hello. [:
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: did you create a custom server nx ssh key
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: or did you use the default
<SeaPhor|borked> Wallace, do you have another installer running, or an updater?
<Wallace> seaphor: nope
<SeaPhor|borked> Wallace, did u do the apt-cache search vlc ?
<Stargazer> Arand_, it prompted me to login... like as if it was an alternative CD (which it wasn't).
<Wallace> seaphor: yes
<scott704> I'm new to Linux, anyone know where I could find a good tutorial for the terminal?
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: when I follow the doc, and specify custom keys, the custom_keys directory never gets created...
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: however
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: you ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure freenx-server?
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: and created one?
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: yes
<moymoy> Wallace: SeaPhor|borked: i don't havethat vlc plugin either, maybe the vlc ppa has to be added
<Jordan_U> !terminal | scott704
<ubottu> scott704: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<arand_> Stargazer: and this is when you boot straight after install? In that case, video drivers would be the suspect...
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: I can run nxkeygen and it puts them in ~nx/.ssh
<scott704> Thanks. [:
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: these are the keys I"m attempting to use
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: ahic
<Stargazer> I have an nVidiot card. what's the search command?
<rhiliam> just installed karmic. Is there a way to specify the mountpoint for my encrypted luks partition. The system seems to automount it under media.
<arand_> Stargazer: what happens if you login and run command " startx "
<SeaPhor|borked> Wallace, open the Applications>Ubuntu Software... and make sure its set to "all available..." and choose from there
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: do you have a /var/lib/nxserver/home/custom_keys dir
<Wallace> SeaPhor|borked, I just tried without the plugin, and it's d/ling now
<SeaPhor|borked> k
<Stargazer> Arand_, it's the drivers "(EE) No drivers available."
<trevorj> JairunCaloth: and by ~nx/.ssh do you mean /var/li/nxserver/home/.ssh?
<Wallace> SeaPhor|borked, yes, i have a multiverse in sources.list
<sres> join #ubuntu-fr
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: no, I do not have a custom_keys dir, and yes /var/lib/nxserver/home/.ssh = ~nx
<arand_> Stargazer: ok, that's somewhat odd, since the drivers obviously should've been installed... Ok, try " sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx " (tab completeion is convenient to avoid misspelling)
<Wallace> SeaPhor|borked, seems to have worked without the plugin package
<sres> join #ubuntu-fr
<Wallace> :)
<moymoy> Wallace: what sound system do you use?
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: whenver I run dpkg-reconfigure freenx-server and tell it to use custom keys, or to create new custom keys, the /var/lib/nxserver/home/custom_keys dir does not ever get created.
<peloverde> Is there any good alternative to the nvidia-vdpau ppa?
<geek1212121212> anyone have exp with Using a CQ60-419WM numpad center row and directionals left and right don't work USA layout and I have selected various keyboards with the same or worse result any thoughts.
<Wallace> moymoy: no idea
<N3OInc> Whats with the CHannel EMergency thing?
<grumbles> Can someone help me install Windows XP on my separate HDD?
<Stargazer> Arand_, i have to choose between the 96, 185 and 173 packages of nvidia-glx.
<grumbles> Some filesystem problem
<Wallace> grumbles: try in #windows
<SeaPhor|borked> Wallace, gotta have the app before the pluggin, because the app creates the dir the plugins need to install to
<grumbles> thanks
<moymoy> Wallace: then why install the vlc plugin? what wasn't working?
<seme> can anyone give me a hand
<seme> I'm trying to install wordpress on ubuntu
<Wallace> moymoy: because that's what the vlc website says to do http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<seme> the only info I can find is for old versions of ubuntu and I'm not sure it really applies
<seme> any help pointing me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated
<arand_> Stargazer: Ok, then go for -185 which should be the standerd in karmic
<moymoy> grumbles: should be fairly easy to install XP on another HDD, you just have to pick which drive you want as your C:
<Wallace> SeaPhor|borked, I just tried again, and it still says can't find package.... i don't really care, it seems to work  just as long as that plugin isn't needed
<sres> join #ubuntu-fr
<sres> join # ubuntu-fr
<Wallace> sres: try /join #ubuntu-fr
<scott541> Is there a command I could use to connect to a remote computer on the terminal?
<MyWay> somebody can help me with an acer 5520? i can't use internal/external microphone..none is working :( i'd just need one of them
<arand_> sres: use /join ubuntu-fr with "/"
<Wallace> scott: ssh or telnet
<idebug> security.ubuntu.com is down?
<JairunCaloth> scott541: ssh
<aperson> how do you shutdown a system when you have neither shutdown or reboot ?
<moymoy> Wallace: you can add this ppa.. it'll keep your vlc up-to-date too https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<Wallace> idebug: appears to be, yes
<geek1212121212> I admit I am using a compaq but please don't hold that against me I know they are crap.
<SeaPhor|borked> Wallace, vlc is good about suggesting extra pluggins it needs as they arise
<idebug> meh
<s0undt3ch> what the hell happened to http://security.ubuntu.com ?
<moymoy> aperson: type `sudo reboot` into a terminal
<Wallace> SeaPhor|borked, sounds good - thanks moymoy, but ppa looks like something i don't need
<scott541> Compaq isn't as bad as what I'm on..
<Wallace> s0undt3ch, dunno, it's down
<pechocho> hola
<N3OInc> ANyone know how to change the delay or refresh time on a keyboard key?
<aperson> moymoy, I just said I don't have reboot
<JairunCaloth> trevorj: I've been going round and round with this pretty much all day
<idebug> lets hope they have any networking grunts working over the weekend
<aperson> nor shutdown
<idebug> Wallace: any idea how long its been down?
<geek1212121212> moymoy, sudo shutdown -r now
<MyWay> somebody can help me with an acer 5520? i can't use internal/external microphone..none is working :( i'd just need one of them
<Wallace> idebug: nope, but someone asked maybe an hour ago and it was down then too
<moymoy> aperson: you don't have the program reboot in bin? D; .. well there are ways, if you utilize the SysReq keystrokes
<idebug> Wallace: ah, k, must be something significant if its been over an hour
<aperson> moymoy, /sbin, but yeah.  I've never been able to get those to work, it's REISUB
<pechocho> olle una pregunta
<pechocho> no puedo instalar wiffislax en el pendriver
<pechocho>  :|
<moymoy> aperson: E - sigterm to all processes besides init, I sigkill all processes besides init, S - sync all disks, U - remount disks as readonly, B - restarts
<scott541> Is there a command you could use to connect to a remote computer in the terminal like "rm <IP>" or something?
<Wallace> scott541, yes, we said - ssh or telnet :)
<moymoy> aperson: darn you got it already
<pechocho> holAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<lstarnes> scott541: it depends on the protocol that you want to use
<geek1212121212> cq60-419wm how to get all keys to work
<moymoy> aperson: that's weird.. were you holding ALT+SysRq at the same time?
<gmspence_> hi guys does anyone have any experience dealing with the usb/ip project?
<arand_> !es > peloverde
<ubottu> peloverde, please see my private message
<aperson> moymoy, I have it written down next to my computer, I've just never been able to get them to work
<arand_> peloverde: sorry, wrong nick
<JairunCaloth> scott541: you can execute commands remotly via ssh
<moymoy> aperson: do you hold ALT+SysRq while you press those keys?
<aperson> moymoy, yeah
<geek1212121212> linu keymap how ?
<MyWay> somebody can help me with an acer 5520? i can't use internal/external microphone..none is working :( i'd just need one of them
<JairunCaloth> scott541: ex: ssh me@mybox.com 'cat /home/me/myfile.txt'
<arand_> geek1212121212:
<dshuller> x
<rhiliam> is it possible to define a mount point other than /media for removeable devices?
<aperson> moymoy, oh hey, it worked this time
<aperson> moymoy, thanks
<JairunCaloth> rhiliam: /etc/fstab
<knoppies> rhiliam, yes, I think Ive done it before.
<moymoy> aperson: no problem
<jepong> hello... anything wrong with the repos today?
<geek1212121212> arand_:Yeah
<hillshum> MyWay: How is your external mic connected?
<scott541> Thanks for the help. [:
<moymoy> aperson: i was just trying to look up if Ubuntu disabled this by default
<Wallace> jepong: yes, security.ubuntu.com appears to be down
<arand_> geek1212121212: sorry. kbd settings are in system>preferences>keyboard, not the "advanced section"
<SeaPhor|borked> i cannot believe that i can not get help from the ops/volunteers-fulltimers, on my issue, yet i see all these issues being discussed that are sooooo OT, this channel has definitely changed... here's my issue, and if any who CAN help, you can find me in #seaphor, i've been asking here for 2 days- this is what i get during the fresh install of 9.10- http://imagebin.ca/view/h5y8LBE.html   any ideas on how to make it see my partiti
<SeaPhor|borked> ons? this is the 3rd cd and image download, tried on a usb also, all the same
<MyWay> via it's jack
<MyWay> hillshum:
<rhiliam> cool. How does one find out the UUID of a partition?
<jepong> Wallace, yeah... is there a downtime annoucement?
<lstarnes> rhiliam: sudo blkid
<rhiliam> nice - thanks
<cuong> hello everyone
<JairunCaloth> SeaPhor: I've never had luck with liveCD installs... gparted tends to suck hard. I use alternate install cds when I run into bugs like that.
<dshuller> hello ..
<cuong> any expert available i can ask a few question ?
<geek1212121212> arand_: USA Compaq Lapi Amada set and <> 456(num pad) not working
<dshuller> ok ... well use another partitioner
<dshuller> like partition magicc
<hillshum> !ask | cuong
<ubottu> cuong: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JairunCaloth> cuong: Just ask away someone may be able to help you
<cuong> ok hillshum
<moymoy> JairunCaloth: he's probably not paying anymore attention to this channel, should message him in his channel
<gmspence_> is there a channel especially for karmic?
<cuong> i just upgrade my labtop fom xbuntu 9.04 to 9.10
<rob0917> I did have sound in 9.10,but after coming out of suspend now I don't ,any ideas
<moymoy> gmspence_: karmic is the official release, so no, no specific channel for karmic
<ardchoille> gmspence_: you're in it
<cuong> and i just notice after the upgrade, the kernel is still of the old one
<MyWay> somebody can help me with an acer 5520? i can't use internal/external microphone..none is working :( i'd just need one of them
<cuong> is it normal?
<jberry_> cuong: did you reboot?
<N3OInc> How do I remove HAL and revert back to the old keyboard handler?
<rhiliam> not sure how to make my fstab entry for the luks partition - What do I need to add?
<moymoy> rob0917: have a look at your pm logs.. could be that your sound modules were unloaded from memory
<dshuller> ok ... check it out ..> http://www.symantec.com/norton/partitionmagic
<cuong> i have reboot serveral time.... i just notice of the old kernel while google my sound issue
<love> does anyone know why ubuntu studio fails installation at linux-rt everytime on my amd athlon xp
<rhiliam> tried a few things, and devkit continues to mount it under media
<rob0917> moymoy: ok thanks
<geek1212121212> MyWay This may have been posed to you already but often times vulume isn't set right.
<MK13> any one know how to repair a flash drive, i get this in dmesg after plugging in usb drive  http://pastebin.org/55953
<jberry_> cuong: you confirmed you're on the old kernel via "uname -a" etc?  Sounds like the upgrade didn't go.
<love> does anyone know why dynebolic stopped releasing?
<cuong> 2.6.28-15-generic
<arand_> cuong: is the new kernel installed? (search for linux-generic in synaptic, and check versions)
<cuong> arand: no
<MyWay> geek1212121212: i've put Capture to max
<zerq> lmao.. http://consumerist.com/5408885/smoking-near-apple-computers-creates-biohazard-voids-warranty
<dshuller> Yeah ... look, move your date off that flash drive to the cloud.
<dshuller> data
<zerq> Stay classy, Apple
<cuong> the system help indicate as 9.10
<geek1212121212> arand_: USA Compaq Lapi Amada set and <> 456(num pad) not working
<Wallace> MK13: not really sure, but looks like you might have some bad sectors on it.  perhaps try fscking it
<jberry_> cuong: ouch.  looks like something didn't succeed.  How did you do the upgrade?
<arand_> geek1212121212: I'm sorry, I don't know.
<cuong> Welcome to Xubuntu 9.10!
<cuong> ouch
<MyWay> somebody can help me with an acer 5520? i can't use internal/external microphone..none is working :( i'd just need one of them
<cuong> through the Upgrade button
<love> myway is it muted?
<MyWay> it's not
<coachz> is it better to use the software center first before using synaptic ?
<love> pulseaudio??
<MyWay> yes
<Pasifica> Hello guys! is there something wrong with the network manager in Ubuntu Karmic Koala because I dont seem to be able to put static ip on my computer
<MK13> Wallace, it says no such file or directory (sdb)
<Jordan_U> coachz: It makes no difference
<coachz> ok
<MyWay> skype is set to pulseaudio
<geek1212121212> Anyone kinow howto keymap keys that don't work ?
<MyWay> and no other options
<Wallace> mk13: try /dev/sdb (assuming that is indeed where your flash drive is
<Stargazer> I'm using nVidia-glx but i can't seem to find a way to rotate my second monitor so it's visually correct.
<MK13> that is what i tried
<love> have you tried it with any other applications?
<jberry_> cuong: i've had no problems w/ubuntu; not used xubuntu but I can't believe that's related. Have you tried running update manager to see if it notices things are a bit messed up?
<MK13> it doesnt even show up in gparted
<dshuller> Put your stuff on boxnet or some other cloud storage before you upgrade to Ubuntu.
<Krstnsn> if someone can ... i need help resizing a partition on an external. Im using gparted and the resize option is greyed out.
<cuong> i just ran the update manager, it said my system is up to date
<Wallace> mk13: did it complain about fsck or sdb?
<Pasifica> Hello guys! is there something wrong with the network manager in Ubuntu Karmic Koala because I dont seem to be able to put static ip on my computer
<rww> Krstnsn: what filesystem is on the partition (e.g.: ntfs, ext3, fat32...)?
<love> MyWay: I would try downloading audacity to check it :P
<Krstnsn> its a fat32 and i want to create another fat32
<jberry_> cuong: an aside... once things are screwy like that, I would make sure I have a good backup of my user data,etc.
<Jordan_U> Pasifica: What happens when you try?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello people, good morning, i forgot what channel to know all about best software especially for ubuntu
<dshuller> IP comes from your provider
<MyWay> i've tried with the audio register in gnome
<MyWay> i'll try audacity
<MK13> Wallace, it say no such device, i think it is because in the messages i pasted it says removed
<Krstnsn> rww its a fat32 and i want to create another fat32
<Pasifica> Jordan_U: nothing happens.. it just wont change my ip
<love> Alsa with jack imho is  much better than pulseaudio anyday
<rww> Krstnsn: is there a lock icon next to its name in the list?
<Krstnsn> rww theres a key next to the partition so i thought it was set to read only or something
<Jordan_U> Pasifica: Did you choose the profile you created?
<git__> does anyone know what application to use to play mp3 while saving it?
<JairunCaloth> alsa makes me want to slit my wrists
<Pasifica> Jordan_U: yes
<MyWay> love, how to set all to alsa?
<rww> Krstnsn: is there an "Unmount" option in the right-click menu? If so, click that first.
<nunojpg> file exist and is executable but when trying to execute I get ./setday_p: Command not found.
<Stargazer> I'm using nVidia-glx but i can't seem to find a way to rotate my second monitor so it's visually correct. any ideas on how to rotate that second monitor?
<MK13> Wallace, "unable to enumerate USB device on port 3"
<cuong> so it seems like i will have to reinstall using 9.10 release then?
<Wallace> mk13: try sdb1
<Jordan_U> Pasifica: Can you pastebin the output from "nm-tool" ?
<MyWay> in older ubuntu i had the option in preferences, but not in 9.10
<Krstnsn> rww i pressed unmount and it said it was busy. i have nothing going on with the drive
<git__> i'm not able to mount filesystem.squashfs on a livecd (9.10) from a hardy (8.04)
<dshuller> Your IP is provisioned by your provider.
<geek1212121212> keyboard anyone please help
<mneptok> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 180.25-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 753 kB, installed size 1888 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jberry_> cuong: without getting your hands really dirty by playing around with the kernel files themselves, the only thing that comes to mind would be to download a 9.10 CD and do the install from that.
<Wallace> mk13: hmm, i don't now much about usb hardware :(
<nunojpg> ls -l setday_p: -rwxr-xr-x 1 gipsy users 100415 May 21  2009 setday_p
<cuong> since the upgrade seems screw
<MyWay> here i can't find where to set to alsa
<love> MyWay thats alot  of poking and prodding I'm not too familiar with
<mneptok> Stargazer: ^^^
<cuong> cheers!
<mneptok> Stargazer: that package might do it. i'm not sure, as i don't use nvidia products.
<cuong> thank you all for your help!
<jberry_> sorry, i couldn't help more -- anything more detailed would probably blow away the computer :)
<MK13> Wallace, i can "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb" and it says the ame amount of data copied as the size of the disk
<rww> Krstnsn: hmm. You could try unmounting it from GNOME (Places -> Computer, right-click it and click unmount), or from the command-line (sudo umount /dev/sdb1 (for example; use whatever's in gparted).
<Stargazer> Mneptok, i personally don't like nVidia. i only got it because it was the same as an ATI and about 40$ cheaper. what was the program?
<love> if anyone here is interesting in multimedia production and ubuntu studio didn't work out for them like it didn't for me, check out puredyne. It's upcoming release is based on karmic and comes with RT kernel. Reaaally cool dist.
<Wallace> mk13: you've probably knackered the partition table then - try fdisk /dev/sdb
<moymoy> MyWay: just uninstall pulseaudio and set alsa to start when you boot
<Krstnsn> rww i ended up closing gparted and unmounting the device then pluging it back in. it will now unmount through gparted... thans i had no idea i needed to unmount it first. i really appreciate it.
<rww> Krstnsn: You're welcome. Glad I could help :)
<MyWay> how to set alsa start?
<geek1212121212> does anyone know where I get help cq60-419wm keyboard some keys aparently not maped
<edoceo-fluorine> Hey all - I just updated to 9.10 and now my VPN won't start via NetworkManager
<Jordan_U> MyWay: moymoy: Alsa starts automatically with or without pulseaudio installed
<MyWay> ah
<mneptok> Stargazer: nvidia-settings
<edoceo-fluorine> It's the "no secrets" issue - I've tried many of the fixes posted on the web with no success - any other ideas?
<MyWay> so if i kill pulseaudio i can test if with alsa it works
<Krstnsn> rww if i drag the arrow on the left to the right does that mean its going to move the curret info to the back of the drive and the new bits to the front?
<love> MyWay: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273
<Krstnsn> rww ive only ever used gnuparted .. but decided to use something graphical this time
<Stargazer> Mneptok, that's what i'm using... i think that's what the nvidia-glx package is... and now i don't have any panels. >:(
<Hyperlite49491> if i want to install windows 7 on here, but still want my computer to be 50% linux.. how would i do that when i start the installation process?
<MK13> Wallace, it says i need to set the number of cylinders O.o
<Wallace> hyperlite: partition the disk 50/50 - install windows on one, and ubuntu on the other (nb: paritioning the disk will delete everything)
<rww> Krstnsn: If you shrink the partition from the left, it'll move everything over, yes. That tends to take a while (as in, hours, sometimes), by the way.
<dshuller> start the ubuntu install disk and choose something like 50%
<mneptok> Stargazer: nvidia-glx is a driver. nvidia-settings is a prefpane.
<Stargazer> Hyperlite49491, win7 can be installed in a partition unlike XP which used to use the entire drive by default.
<geek1212121212> does anyone know where I get help cq60-419wm keyboard some keys aparently not maped
<geek1212121212> does anyone know where I get help cq60-419wm keyboard some keys aparently not maped
<Wallace> mk13: hmm, you got me there really :\
<rww> !repeat | geek1212121212
<ubottu> geek1212121212: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<magick> hi everyone. I'm having trouble with a very slow hard drive on ubuntu 9.10. I just booted from Win7 so I know the drive is fast but for some reason everything is ridiculously slow in ubuntu.. hd parm says read speed is 2MB/s and yet DMA is enabled and there is nothing out of the ordinary that I could tell in dmesg
<dshuller> Look at ur hd size b4 u start to install and divide by half
<Hyperlite49491> is partitioning the disk hard? and how will i do that? does it give me the option when i'm installing win7?
<MK13> how many cylinders would be on a 1 gig flash drive?
<Krstnsn> rww so i should just drage the arrow thats on the right over to the left and create the partition in the back and move everything over myself when its done?
<geek1212121212> I have.
<rww> geek1212121212: anyway. Which keys aren't mapped?
<ArtyG> I'm a linux moron, generally. I need to know if anyone knows how I can execute a command while the system is starting (to set my CPU frequency)
<Guthur> how do i get a terminal output eg aticonfig --help, to page
<Guthur> it is to big for the buffer and i lose the start
<s0undt3ch> Wallace: yeah, noticed, was just wondering if it was a programed downtime or something like that
<dshuller> look .... select what ever is 50% of ur hd
<Stargazer> Mneptok, anyways... i am using nvidia-settings then. thought it was called nvidia-glx. anyways, that 'prefpane' won't allow me to turn the display.
<rww> Krstnsn: that should take less time, yes
<VCoolio> Guthur: command blah > textfile.txt
<mneptok> Guthur: aticonfig --help | less
<Wallace> hyperlite: not that i know of - i've never tried in windows, but if you install ubuntu first, you should be asked if you want to partition the disk - nb: this will delete everything on the disk so be sure you don't want to keep anything
<edoceo-fluorine> yea guess 9.10 wasn't ready for public consumption yet
<Guthur> cheers VCoolio and mneptok
<geek1212121212> rww: <> & 456 on numpad to start
<Hyperlite49491> ok i'll give it a shot, thanks
<Wallace> hyperlite: if you install windows 2nd, then you will need to boot off your ubuntu installer disk and re-install grub
<dshuller> well ... ubuntu will ask if you want to partition ur disk prior to instal even if u hv another os on ur dsk
<Wallace> hyperlite: actually, that's crap, you probably can partition the disk in the windows installer - ask the boys and girls in #windows to help you with that though
<Wilabob> Hi, I just installed ubuntu with my existing xp installation and when I boot it says GRUB loading. error: no such partition
<Wilabob> What can I do to fix this?
<flootenkerp> For some reason my usplash load screen won't load up at startup, the GRUB loads me in instead
<Wallace> wilabob: how many disks & paritions do you have?
<flootenkerp> Does anyone know how I can restore my old usplash screen back?
<Wilabob> I have 2 disks and 2 partitions on the first one (xp and ubuntu) and one on my smaller hard drive for file transfer between oses
<claudio> ciao
<Wallace> wilabob: are they both sata or pata?
<LjL> !it | claudio
<ubottu> claudio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Wilabob> they're ata or ide
<Stargazer> How do i create a panel when i don't have any ?
<the_lord> Hi! I'm using karmic and I'm having problems with iowait, anyone knows how to fix them?
<flootenkerp> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<love> Wilabob: I would use a livecd like parted magik, back up my files to a usb drive, and wipe out every with full install of ubuntu :)
<geek1212121212>  rww: <> & 456 on numpad to start
<Wallace> wilabob: hmm, k, well your grub config is probably wrong.
<[manas]> how to swich off recent open document????
<Wallace> wilabob: can you get to your menu.lst on the ubuntu parition?
<Wilabob> How can I fix it? Why would it install wrong, I had a previous install that worked fine.
<Wilabob> I'm on 9.10 so it doesn't have a menu.lst
<Wallace> wilabob: ahh, grub 2
<Wilabob> Yep
<love> try booting from the disk you installed from and try recovery???
<ploceidae> Stargazer, try Alt + F2, then type "gnome-panel"
<Redeemed> I an having an error uninstalling a corrupted install of sound juicer When I try to uninstall, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m4746c279 can I get a hand
<Redeemed> ?
<UnixDawg> ok on ubuntu server how do I amke atftpd run at boot ?
<edoceo-fluorine> yea - removed and re-installed network manager but it still does not work
<flootenkerp> Does anyone know what my issue could be? With my usplash not loading up at startup?
<renato> hi guys . i want to know if the fglrx driver from ubuntu official repositories will work with a hd radeon 5850 or i have to download from ati/amd site ?
<Wallace> wilabob: I don't know much about grub2, but if you can fiddle with your settings, try some different values for the drives
<ChogyDan> Redeemed: maybe get rid of the prerm script?
<love> i've read you should use the one from  ubuntu :/
<edoceo-fluorine> Now I have to listen to a whole bunch of "that's what you get for free stuff"
<MyWay> ok removed pulseaudio, i try restarting
<MyWay> thanks
<UnixDawg> is there a command to see what service are running at bootup?
<Stargazer> Renato, why are you using a 5850 in ubuntu ?
<Wilabob> So I should boot with the live cd and try and edit it?
<edoceo-fluorine> Guess we should look at different softare
<Redeemed> ChogyDan: any idea where it is?
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: whats the problem?
<Kingoss> hi
<Wallace> unixdawg: have you tried looking in /etc/rc3.d/ ??
<moymoy> how do i select the audio input device for gstreamer.. example, i want to set it to /dev/audio1 but it always uses /dev/audio.. under gstreamer-properties, i set input to manually and had driver=/dev/audio1, but it says file or directory does not exist
<renato> Stargazer: i have other cards too .
<Wilabob> I get an error says partitions not found
<ChogyDan> Redeemed: try: sudo dpkg --force-all --remove sound-juicer
<Enissay> how can i extract .001 files?
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: what is your partition layout?
<peterpants> I have a creative X-fi soundcard and I was wondering how to get it to work?
<edoceo-fluorine> Hey all - I just updated to 9.10 and now my VPN won't start via NetworkManager - "no secrets" issue - any fix?  Downgrade to 9.04?
<geek1212121212> I'm just a poor blind slob who wants to get some keys working cq60-419wm
<Stargazer> Ploceidae, that didn't work. :(
<UnixDawg> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  16 2009-11-21 19:29 S20atftpd -> ../init.d/atftpd
<renato> Stargazer: do u have any clue ?
<love> what is ubuntu off topic channel?
<flootenkerp> Hi, I have an issue with my usplash not working
<Wilabob> I have 2 disks one with xp and ubuntu installed and one for file transfer
<flootenkerp> Can someone help me please?
<Wallace> edoceo: I assume your config is correct...have you rebooted since updating?
<ChogyDan> edoceo-fluorine: I don't know, but I think no secrets means an issue with a password
<edoceo-fluorine> Wallace, many times
<Stargazer> Renato, i'm using an nVidiot card atm. i've never really used an ATI card in ubuntu/linux.
<edoceo-fluorine> There are no passwords / no secret
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: hmmm, can you give me the partition layout to?
<renato> Stargazer: ok ... thx anyway .
<ChogyDan> too
<edoceo-fluorine> There were not on the previous install (9.04) which worked perfect at 10am - now at 4pm my system is not usable
<renato> hi guys . i want to know if the fglrx driver from ubuntu official repositories will work with a hd radeon 5850 or i have to download from ati/amd site ?
<Redeemed> ChogyDan: I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m5f225e2a (which I think is the same)
<flootenkerp> My usplash won't load, does anyone know how I can fix it?
<Wilabob> I'm not sure what you mean... How do I find that out?
<peterpants> How do I know what sound system I'm using? Like OSS, Alsa, etc.
<geek1212121212>  I'm just a poor blind slob who wants to get some keys working cq60-419wm
<ChogyDan> Redeemed: are you going to reinstall?
<edoceo-fluorine> NetworkManger - appears to be crap -
<Redeemed> probably
<UnixDawg> ok haw do I make it run with out inetd ?
<flootenkerp> Anyone?
<Redeemed> ChogyDan: I run off of a college network, that is quite horrible, so I think that is how it got corrupted
<Bigshot_> i did modprobe mac80211 and then insmod wl.ko but still NM is not detecting the card
<Redeemed> ChogyDan: and yes, I do want to reinstall
<jberry_> peterpants: try Applications->Sound & Video->PulseAudio Device Chooser
<ChogyDan> Redeemed: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/sound-juicer.prerm
<Bigshot_> any ideas?
<edoceo-fluorine> dpkg --purge network-manager
<[manas]> how to swich off recent open document????
<Bigshot_> rhwn?
<peterpants> jberry_: thanks :]
<Bigshot_> edoceo-fluorine: what?
<ChogyDan> !who | Wilabob
<ubottu> Wilabob: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bigshot_> why purge?
<edoceo-fluorine> Bigshot_, i was not speaking to you
<geek1212121212> no keyboard model present for this machine
<Bigshot_> my card is not getting detected even tough i installed the module
<geek1212121212> at least none that work
<Bigshot_> bcm 4322
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: try update-grub  and see what it reports for the drive mapping
<peterpants> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bigshot_> edoceo-fluorine: how can i make this "wl" module work?
<Wilabob> !tab ChogyDan OK I'll try that, I'm booting from the cd now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edoceo-fluorine> idk
<geek1212121212> Bigshot I think I got that to work on TX2150 hp lapi under 8.1
<Redeemed> The prerm script error is gone, but I still get the second half
<Bigshot_> cool i also have tx2 geek1212121212
<ChogyDan> Redeemed: what script failed?
<geek1212121212> I'll see what I can fing BigShot
<ChogyDan> Redeemed: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/sound-juicer.*
<UnixDawg> aftfpd wont start
<sobczyk_> how can I fix pedrive remounting? (pendrive was mounted but somehow remounted)
<KungFuJesus> Hey, what's up with the security repo for ubuntu?
<chrome_> anyone knows a good and safe password manager?
<Bigshot_> i compiled STA Broadcom driver and did insmod wl but still wireless card is not getting detected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bigshot_> any ideas?
<TuxOtaku> chrome_, keepassx
<KungFuJesus> is it possible to resume normal operation and not mess up the package consistency by disabling that repo temporarily
<UnixDawg> USE_INETD=false
<Redeemed> ChogyDan: It worked now, thanks alot
<UnixDawg> should make atftpd run in standalone right
<ChogyDan> KungFuJesus: apt won't downgrade if thats what you are asking
<Bigshot_> i compiled STA Broadcom driver and did insmod wl but still wireless card is not getting detected!!! hello?
<ChogyDan> Redeemed: your welcome
<jberry_> chrome: i use password gorilla
<yoriel> hiu
<KungFuJesus> ChogyDan: alright then I'll try it.  Wonder why it's down again
<yoriel> i install tomcat6
<peterpants> jberry_, I don't think that works, or at least I cant seem to find out what sound version I'm using. I'm trying to see if I'm using OSS because I have a soundblaster x-fi card and wonder if perhaps it works with that
<edoceo-fluorine> Bigshot_, dmesg should have some info - anything there after modprobe?
<[manas]> how to swich off recent open document????
<yoriel> and i edit the tomcat6-user.xml and setup my user
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Is there anyway to do it without the cd because it takes like 5min to click on one thing!!
<jberry_> peterpants:  my bad.  let me find you an answer (or someone else will while i'm looking)
<yoriel> but when i go to login page my user doesnt log
<[manas]> how to swich off recent open document????
<boooze> gnump3d seems to have disappeared from 9.10 repos. Can anyone suggest an alternative?
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: hmm, I dunno, maybe from windows?
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: actually, nvm, I just don't know
<[manas]> how to swich off recent open document????
<JairunCaloth> *sigh
 * edoceo-fluorine fixed NetworkManager by switching to Gentoo
<ChogyDan> boooze: http://volatile-minds.blogspot.com/2009/11/gnump3d-on-karmic.html
<peterpants> jberry: I've found this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound which shows how I can remove PulseAudio and install OSS, does this sound reasonable? I'm not really sure what I'm doing it seems like there should be an option to select a different sound architecture, no?
<Muffie> how can I set US international on ubuntu 9.10:
<boooze> ChogyDan: thanks a lot
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Actually it's running faster now... so I run the sudo update-grub command?
<Muffie> without it, I cant even use the slash
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: first run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: then: sudo update-grub > pastebinit
<materieller> anybody know a fix to get flash to display fullscreen?
<ChogyDan> peterpants: that is risky.  Are you having sound issues?  Its better to search for specific help with your sound card
<[manas]> how to swich off recent open document????
<tiagoboldt> Hi there, any idea on when there will be a fix for the kernel-panic with fglrx + 64bit?
<JairunCaloth> w000t sucessful login as user NX :)
<Muffie> gee, how can I stop showing joins/quits on x-chat
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: What's the password for the live cd?
<kitche> tiagoboldt: most likely whe amd fixes the driver most likely
<VCoolio> materieller: what firefox version? there was an issue with flash crashing ff when going fullscreen, but was fixed after ff 3.5.3
<[manas]> how to swich off recent open document????
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: should be blank I thought
<[manas]> how to swich off recent open document????
<jberry_> peterpants: i think ChogyDan is right. what is the real issue? no sound? which ubuntu vers?
<peterpants> jberry_: I'm sorry. Stupid me. It's working. :] I had the sound plugged into my mobo slot and not my soundcard. No need for configuring anything. However, I assume that I'm running PulseAudio by default? Just for general knowledge
<[manas]> how to swich off recent open document????
<Jordan_U> !repeat | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<peterpants> jberry_: mobo slot - mobo soundcard
<musikgoat> hmm, is security.ubuntu.com down?
<Stargazer> For some reason i cannot my panels and gnome-panel isn't working as a command. any ideas?
<[manas]> Jordan_U, check my first post
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: you may need to chroot into the installed partition
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Ran into a problem... the terminal has a white screen and doesn't show anything,,,
<falstaff|h> musikgoat, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<ctmjr> !panels | Stargazer
<ubottu> Stargazer: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<coachz> Can i get my left panel in my file browser to follow my right panel ?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: How do I do that?
<musikgoat> falstaff|h: nice, never knew about that...
<peterpants> jberry_: the issue was no sound but It's working now. I've had trouble in the past with x-fi not playing but I guess it works out of the box in this version, yay. i'm using 9.10
<jberry_> peterpants: not sure how to tell. i'm running pulseaudio. the software is working and controlling the sound which confirms that that's my driver.
<geek1212121212> Bigshot what ubuntu version? is it turned on ? Is wireless enabled and does etho work?
<materieller> i'm using firefox 3.5.5. can't open flash fullscreen in google chrome either.
<jberry_> peterpans: pulseaudio is the default.  i'm very happy w/pulseaudio my audio-hub is finally working (speakers connected via usb) that never worked before under 9.04.
<musikgoat> is it true that security.ubuntu.com is an alias of archive.ubuntu.com?
<Stargazer> Ctmjr, that didn't work... i'm restarting to see if that does it.
<LjL> musikgoat: uh, they're two different sites
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: I managed to be able to see the terminal window
<geek1212121212> cq60-419wm some keys not work <.>
<LjL> musikgoat: guess what, security is even down for me now (while archive isn't)
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: is this a new install?  it, er, might, be easier to reinstall.     Anyway.  You need to mount the partition: sudo mkdir /mnt && sudo mount /dev/<your partition location> /mnt
<ChogyDan> then, sudo chroot /mnt
<musikgoat> LjL: ok, same here :(
<mcprtk> umm.. hi people
<VCoolio> materieller: have you flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<musikgoat> LjL: do you think this is a recent status, or has been for some time?
<materieller> let me check
<ctmjr> sorry you do need to restart gnome it should be in the factoid
<LjL> musikgoat: i don't really know, haven't apt-get updated today. i didn't see anyone complaining here though so far...
<mcprtk> does anyone know how to modify gstreamer plugin settings individually?
<LjL> musikgoat: actually, someone complained 15 minutes ago
<materieller> no i do not
<musikgoat> LjL: thanks for checking
<materieller> should that fix it then?
<gaffo_home> anyone know much about ATI support and multip monitors?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: how do I find my partition location?
<VCoolio> materieller: give it a shot, it's what I have (but that's with 32-bit if it matters)
<mcprtk> @gaffo, I have ATI card but havent tried connecting 2 monitors with ubuntu
<materieller> i'm on 64 bit. just installed it. let me check now
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: do you know which partition you installed to?
<LjL> musikgoat: checking better, it's been down for at least about two hours
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: I know it's the second one but what do I call it?
<musikgoat> LjL: are you aware of a contact to alert to this issue?
<musikgoat> or any mirrors
<fcuk112> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LjL> musikgoat: no, but i'm pretty sure they have alarm bells going off...
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: probably /dev/sda2
<LjL> musikgoat: i don't think there are mirrors, contrary to the other repositories
<SeaPhor> many thanks to "arand" from #ubuntu for trying to help, to no avail tho,,, but he tried, and if i find the issue i will post it
<materieller> VCoolio: works now. Thanks a lot.
<VCoolio> materieller: cool, happy I could help
<[manas]> Jordan_U, check my first post
<[manas]> how to swich off recent open document????
<researcher> :)Hello everybody. How r u? I am just new. My second attempt to chat
<mcprtk> hi researcher
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: it says cannot create that directory /mnt file exists and if I get rid of the mkdir part I get mount you must specify the file system.. What now?
<researcher> hi
<CShadowRun> researcher: what happened to your first? :P
<Jordan_U> [manas]: Please stop
<researcher> did not get how to start with
<mcprtk> lol, im also having the same problem, this is my 1st tym....
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: sudo mkdir /media/install && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/install
<[manas]> Jordan_U, sor was wrong post
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Still says I have to specify the file system... I think it's ext4
<ChogyDan> I guess so, Im not sure the syntax though
<fcuk112> anyone who has used pps in ubuntu and speaks english who can help me?
<coachz> Can i get my left panel in my file browser to follow my right panel ?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: What?
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm trying to add a file to the folder in file system called root but I get this: you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "root"
<chea> !sudo | flootenkerp
<ubottu> flootenkerp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<chea> This should help you
<the_lord> Hello! anyone here with karmic iowait problems?
<flootenkerp> Oh. Thanks :p
<fcuk112> anyone who has used pps in ubuntu and speaks english who can help me?  or can anyone tell me how i can get totem firefox plugin to work?
<the_lord> or with any way to solve them?
<sileni> hello eveyrone i have a windows xp iso that i want to burn to usb drive and install through that, i'm on ubuntu what method would you guys suggest?
<Wallace> how do i delete the route "192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     2      0        0 wlan0"  (i tried route del 192.168.0.0 and it said "SIOCDELRT: No such process")
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: try adding -t ext4
<ChogyDan> to the mount command
<researcher> how to get EDUBUNTU in local language? Somebody to guide  me?
<researcher> how to get EDUBUNTU in local language?
<flootenkerp> Hm, I'm still not sure how to put a file into the root folder
<chea> flootenkerp: Alright
<VCoolio> researcher: download, burn, load and install and you'll be asked for what language to use; also you can install language packs after installation
<chea> flootenkerp: I'll try and help you out. Do you know the path to where you want the file to be moved?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: now it's giving me wrong fs type, bad option.......... very long error
<flootenkerp> I'm just trying to put one file into root.
<researcher> vocoolio thanks
<chea> Root as in the /root?
<flootenkerp> Yeah, I believe so.
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: maybe try ext3?
<flootenkerp> The file I want to move in there is located on my desktop
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: nope
<VCoolio> flootenkerp: sudo mv ~/Desktop/file /root
<chea> flootenkerp: I will pm you
<chea> Or that
<flootenkerp> Alright, thanks.
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: can you access it through the places menu?
<Wilabob> yeah
<materieller> Wilabob: are you trying to mount a windows partition?
<Wilabob> no
<VCoolio> flootenkerp: except for a .gtkrc-2.0 I never moved a file to /root, so: what are you doing?
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: then it must already be mounted.  Just chroot into whatever mount point it is using.  Something under /media
<flootenkerp> Well, I'm trying to edit my usplash
<flootenkerp> And I'm doing so with startup manager
<flootenkerp> But it only looks for .so files in file system, and root
<Wilabob> how do I find what the mount point is?
<flootenkerp> So I want to put the so file in either one of those directories.
<VCoolio> flootenkerp: hmm, that should be /usr/lib/usplash I think, in pre-Karmic distros
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: try mount
<surgy> sup guys
<surgy> hey guys i need some 32bit libraries namely: libgtk-1.2.so.0
<surgy> where would i find it?
<VCoolio> flootenkerp: and didn't startupmanager have an option to add usplash themes?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: I mounted it... now it's on my desktop
<flootenkerp> How would I place the file in there?
<materieller> surgy did you try sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2
<VCoolio> flootenkerp: the same, but now: sudo mv /root/file /usr/lib/usplash
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: yes, now run mount, and see where it is mounted
<flootenkerp> Also, the previous terminal command didn't work when I tried to move the file in there
<surgy> materieller: yea im on 64 bit and i need the 32 bit version in my /usr/lib32/ folder
<VCoolio> flootenkerp: try gksudo nautilus , you'll have a gui file manager with root permissions
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: It gives me a big block of text... What am I looking for?
<materieller> surgy: hmm. not sure where to find that
<zerq_> there's no way to make the gtk file open dialog display as icons / thumbnails..? :/
<zerq_> that.. sucks
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Nevermind found it
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: /dev/sda2 on /media/somehting   mk
<bcj> If my root filesystem is mounted read-only, can I forcibly remount it as read/write?   "mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /" doesn't work as the filesystem is already mounted read-only.
<freze> Ive been using ubuntu for more than 2 years and I just recently found out that im running under cpu-throttling on 50%. Wtf! Is this setting default because i found this on my laptop to!?
<mzawieska> hey guys I am havin problem with my ubuntu when i restart it i am getting error
<Pricey> freze: it'll go up as required
<flootenkerp> ThNKA, IT WORKED vCOOLIO
<bcj> freze: CPU throttling _should_ be dynamic.
<mzawieska> usplash setting mode 1152x864 failed
<Ahadiel> freite, It changes depending on your CPU load.
<flootenkerp> oops, sorry CAPS.
<Ahadiel> freze*
<surgy> can someone help me find a 32bit library?
<VCoolio> flootenkerp: nice, have fun
<mzawieska> usplash Using mode 1024x760
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: I did it!! Now what do I need to do?
<flootenkerp> Alright, thanks.
<chea>  flootenkerp awesome!
<flootenkerp> I'll go check it out now. Thanks for the help guys.
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: ok, so once you got the chroot going, run update-grub
<freze> Aha, but now Ive changed it to static full, and its much faster I think, especially the gui
<mzawieska> mount of file failed a maintence shell will now started control d will terminate this shell and re-type
<mzawieska> can some1 help me with this
<surgy> cant i just add a 32 bit repo or something? i really need help havnt beenable to find any info at all anywhere
<N3OInc> Alright! I think I am going to put the KEyboard question to bed for a bit.
<kiwifunk> where can i download the alternate .iso?
<N3OInc> Surgy: Why wouldn't you already have a 32bit Repo?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Ok it gave me grub-probe: error: cannot find device for /.
<surgy> N3OInc: because im using the 64bit version of the operating system
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: you may have to mount /dev and /sys
<sileni> cd #linux
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: and maybe /proc too
<sileni> just kidding >.>
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Uggg, How?
<mzawieska> any1 could help me with my problem
<mzawieska> hey guys I am havin problem with my ubuntu when i restart it i am getting error
<mzawieska> any1 could help me with my problem
<surgy> i just need these two 32bit libraries to make my 32bit program work.... I just need help finding them
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: sudo mount /dev         etc
<mzawieska> usplash Using mode 1024x760
<N3OInc> If I could remember where I change repos I could probably get you one
<mzawieska> mount of file failed a maintence shell will now started control d will terminate this shell and re-type
<FloodBot4> mzawieska: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sileni> mzawieska: suicide is always a solution
<kiwifunk> where can i download the alternate ubuntu .iso?
<mzawieska> yea i know
<mzawieska> i wish i could
<ChogyDan> !torrents | kiwifunk
<ubottu> kiwifunk: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Gives me mount: can't find /dev in /ect/fstab or /ect/mtab
<kiwifunk> ChogyDan: thanks !
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: ok, just exit the chroot with exit
<Wallace> anybody know how i can force samba to talk over my vpn?  it seems to ignore the routing table and uses a different network interface
<N3OInc> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: done
<sileni> herrow
<sileni> how to make a .iso burn to usb so i can boot from it and install
<sileni> thank you come again!
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: sudo mount /dev/proc /media/your_drive/dev      etc etc
<mzawieska> please help guys
<N3OInc> Surgy:  You check over here at all? http://rpm.pbone.net/
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: oops, should be sudo mount /dev /media/your_drive/dev
<VCoolio> kiwifunk: torrents for alternate cd here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: then sub in /proc for /dev and then /sys too
<musikgoat> sileni: in ubuntu? use the USB Startup Disk creator
<sileni> musikgoat: that only works for ubuntu .iso?
<musikgoat> sileni: nope
<kiwifunk> VCoolio: thank you!
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: now it says mount: /dev is not a block device
<musikgoat> sileni: as far as i've understood, its a front end to unetbootin
<sileni> musikgoat: , it won't allow it
<sileni> musikgoat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147460
<sda> hi all
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: hmmm, I don't know then.  its strange that your mounts are just picking up the types
<musikgoat> sileni: pardon me... I'd go for unetbootin then
<sileni> musikgoat: you are pardoned
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: should I just try installing again? Or will it just do the same thing? BTW I'm using the alternate cd
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: really?  so, you don't have a livecd environment?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: I'm using the live cd now but I used the alternate cd to install
<sda> hi all from italy
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Because the live cd takes sooo long
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: actually, maybe try the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<flootenkerp> Back, anyone here use startup manager?
<N3OInc> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/10/30/caps_lock_trainer_key.jpg
<sda> exit
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Okay I'll try that but I have to eat dinner now... I'll be back in a bit
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: but yeah, if that doesn't work, I would just reinstall.  Take care
<Cuddles> can anyone advise me to a ubuntu distro for my old compaq system, I've run 9x and 7.10. 7.10 hangs on install (looking for cd or something like that)
<chadreynolds> hello?
<Cuddles> hi
<trenton> wuts up
<bingo> hi alll
<chadreynolds> i was wondering if someone could help answer my question?
<Cuddles> not much
<bingo> sorry
<bingo> any one from malta
<Cuddles> can anyone advise me to a ubuntu distro for my old compaq system, I've run 9x and 7.10. 7.10 hangs on install (looking for cd or something like that)
<musikgoat> !repeat | Cuddles
<ubottu> Cuddles: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Cuddles> n/p I'll do that but ive been looking for one, got 7.04 to run but it wouldnt accept my extra drive
<Cpudan80_> sorry bout that
<Cpudan80_> Cuddles: did you post your specs?
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<trenton> I have Ubuntu 9.10 and it seems to runs in a very jerky manner (i.e open rhythmbox and it take a couple seconds for everything to catch up.
<musikgoat> Cuddles: you could try Hardy LTS (8.04)
<Cpudan80_> my net hiccuped
<Sylphid|netbook> Cuddles, if your computer is old enough it may require a 2.4 kernel ... i think 6.06 might have been the last 2.4 kernel release
<Cuddles> no i didnt
<Hellow> Wow, nice netsplit.
 * chea cuddles Cuddles
<dshuller> .
<dshuller> .
<dshuller> .
<Cuddles> It was running the newest version of ubuntu
<Cuddles> so 8.04
<musikgoat> Cuddles: newest is 9.04
<musikgoat> sorry 9.10
<trenton>  I have Ubuntu 9.10 and it seems to runs in a very jerky manner (i.e open rhythmbox and it take a couple seconds for everything to catch up.)
<Cuddles> yeah tit was running that
<Cuddles> but I couldnt get vnc to run
<Cuddles> at all, also samba wouldn't work for the life of it.
<musikgoat> Cuddles: meaning you couldn't vnc into the box correctly?
<Cuddles> yea
<Cuddles> I could ssh but nothing else
<dshuller> @trenton Please update.
<musikgoat> Cuddles: hmm, could you vnc into the box and only get the desktop and not be able to click anywhere?
<Cuddles> nope, vnc wouldnt do anything
<Cuddles> but i could use putty to ssh in
<musikgoat> oh
<Cuddles> and that was fine
<musikgoat> wierd
<Cuddles> pretty odd
<Squideshi> I'm running gnome-system-log - Version 2.28.1 on Ubuntu 9.10. Anyone know why I don't have a calendar in the System Log Viewer?
<Squideshi> The documentation says there should be one.
<musikgoat> Cuddles: in any event, maybe hardy would be better for you
<flootenkerp> Anyone here use Startup-manager setup?
<dshuller> Yeah ... linux lags behind
<Cuddles> Ill give it a shot
<Cuddles> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ this is the address i googled
<Travis> hello A/all
<musikgoat> that'd be it
<electricTape> hey guys.  I'm using Ubuntu.  Is there a way to align your desktop icons to the right hand side of the screen?
<dshuller> Hello!
<Cuddles> should i just try to alt install or the live cd?
<dshuller> Yeah, just do it!!@
<musikgoat> alt install is safer if there are unknown graphics issues
<armence> Hey all, I have a 64 bit desktop running ubuntu and I need to build and run some 32 bits software. How can I do that? (The software is compiled with g++ and linked with ld)
<flootenkerp> Anyone here use Startup-manager?
<Travis> Ubuntu is making me want to pull my hair out.  I have a laptop it's on that has an external monitor port.  How can I make it go to both?  I've tried the stuff on the forums.  It either goes to the external or internal, never both.
<dshuller> Install it ... do it!!
<trenton> so is the lag normal????
<dshuller> do it ... right now!
<musikgoat> what lag?
<dshuller> install it ... right now
<Squideshi> Travis: It's largely dependent on your graphics chipset. Which do you have?
<Travis> the laptop I have is a Dell Inspiron 8200
<trenton> (PREVIOUS POST)  I have Ubuntu 9.10 and it seems to runs in a very jerky manner (i.e open rhythmbox and it take a couple seconds for everything to catch up.
<Travis> i am unsure of the chipset
<Travis> the Nvidia external monitor support takes a GLX driver
<meatbun> what's the name of java plug for firefox? package name, apt-get
<musikgoat> yeah, try turning off desktop effects
<sda19861> hi all
<trenton> dont have any
<dshuller> hi
<armence> Am I beyond help ? ;)
<musikgoat> yes
<dshuller> hi
<musikgoat> dshuller: really? troll much?
<armence> Also, my numpad does not work
<flootenkerp> Anyone here use Startup-manager setup? I'm trying to edit my usplash but it keeps using the default one. I renamed mines to the default one, but it only worked when shutting down, not logging back on.
<sda19861> I am searching for help with my ati mobility x1700
<dshuller> @misikgoat ur an idiot
<musikgoat> !troll | dshuller
<ubottu> dshuller: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<dshuller> Yeah, musikgoat ... ur an idiot
<noneNN> whats the difference between kernel 2.6.31 and 2.6.32 that makes intel video cards so much better?
<armence> Hey all, I have a 64 bit desktop running ubuntu and I need to build and run some 32 bits software. How can I do that? (The software is compiled with g++ and linked with ld)
<N3OInc> Hey is Surgy still here?
<N3OInc> surgy: Someone else has like the same issue
<Squideshi> Travis: What do you see for video when you run lspci?
<surgy> yes
<surgy> surgy is here
<N3OInc> Yo.
<flootenkerp> Anyone here use Startup-manager setup? I'm trying to edit my usplash but it keeps using the default one. I renamed mines to the default one, but it only worked when shutting down, not logging back on.
<N3OInc> I think both of you are looking for the same things
<QuestionMark> how can i install the guest Linux Adititons for Virtual Box in Karmic ? its a .run file
<Squideshi> Travis: Try "lspci | grep VGA".
<Cuddles> there is 1400 people in here and like 10 peoiple talking?
<flootenkerp> !startup-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startup-manager
<N3OInc> Surgy: Did you try that pbone site?
<Travis> let me log back in
<ChogyDan> armence: I kinda wish I knew the answer.  It might be that you have to put together a boostrapped chroot
<N3OInc> I know its not a Repo, but it may have files inside packages you could mess with
<musikgoat> QuestionMark: there is a shell script on the iso iirc
<Timmymayes> anyone here familiar with adding the software source for xbmc?
<QuestionMark> [musikgoat] thanks just need sudo sh .FileName.run ¿right?
<Travis> give me one Squid
<Travis> am waiting on the dang system to catch up
<musikgoat> QuestionMark: no, try sudo sh autorun.sh
<QuestionMark> thanks
<musikgoat> np
<dshuller_> x
<dshuller_> x
<sda1986> hi all, I am here because I need help with my S.Video Ati mobility x1700...
<flootenkerp> I'm sorry for my repetition, but I need a little help with setting a usplash on startup manager
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Back... I tried to follow the guide but on the second command it gives me this mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<flootenkerp> Can someone please help?
<meatbun> what's the name of java plug for firefox? package name, apt-get
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: that just means that you have to create the directory
<dshuller_> @maybe ... what is ur qustion flootenkerp?
<ChogyDan> meatbun: sudo-java6-plugin
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: so mkdir /mnt/dev
<ChogyDan> mm hm
<musikgoat> QuestionMark: but yes, that autorun seems to just check for your arch and calls the proper .run file
<meatbun> ChogyDan, i just install a sun java plugin, it no work..
<meatbun> i am searching for a 2nd one
<dshuller_> >---> flootenkerp
<flootenkerp> dshuller: I want to change my usplash
<musikgoat> QuestionMark: hmm, it seems it does more as well
<flootenkerp> That's it.
<QuestionMark> [musikgoat] installing ... im need a few minutes
<ChogyDan> meatbun: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun && sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla
<flootenkerp> But whenever I change it, it keeps reverting to the other one.
<flootenkerp> I don't know why.
<Travis> Squideshi, I had to uninstall the dang driver to make the laptop work where i can read it.
<dshuller_> No ... shuller does not want to change usplash
<Travis> am waiting for reboot
<dshuller_> reboot
<Squideshi> Travis: No problem.
<flootenkerp> Why?
<flootenkerp> It didn't work.
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: wait, you need to use the directory that your partition is mounted in place of /mnt
<flootenkerp> I already rebooted.
<dshuller_> reboot
<dshuller_> force a rebut
<chatZilla> why is ubuntu so ugly?
<flootenkerp> I already did, that isn't gonna do anything...
<GhotiPhud> Hello I have a problem with fuzzy sound.  I have an HDA Audio card
<QuestionMark> rebooting guest
<dshuller_> Ubuntu is not ugly.
<nonama> ugly is only our mindset only .... :D
<flootenkerp> I'm sorry for my repetition, but I need a little help with setting a usplash on startup manager
<chatZilla> the theme and wallpaper is hideous.
<flootenkerp> Can someone help?
<sebsebseb> chatZilla: many other distros look better by default
<chatZilla> I stopped recommending ubuntu to people because they've all been turned off by the user interface
<flootenkerp> then CHANGE IT
<chatZilla> linux mint looks good
<Travis> user interface?  it's good
<flootenkerp> It has other themes you know.
<sebsebseb> chatZilla: Mandriva 2010 Gnome looks rather good
<Travis> reminds me of Windows
<mneptok> !offtopic | chatZilla
<ubottu> chatZilla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Travis> oops, yes I had to say that
<chatZilla> why is it brown? Their logo is yellow, orange, and red not brown.
<chatZilla> brown and orange, yuck!
<flootenkerp> I need a little help with setting a usplash on startup manager
<Squideshi> chatZilla: Are you volunteering to create new artwork?
<chatZilla> it's like the Cleveland browns of the nfl
<sebsebseb> chatZilla: your not the first person to say stuff like that
<sebsebseb> chatZilla: that the theme isn't good,  I have a feeling it might be quite different in 10.04, but probably not
<chatZilla> their homepage is much better now
<mneptok> do i *really* need the !offtopic factoid again? really?
<coachz> can the left pane of the file browser expand like XP does ?
<mneptok> c'mon people.
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: w00t! It let me run the update-grub cmd but at the end it said cannot find the list of permissions
<coachz> like a tree view
<flootenkerp> Anyone here use Startup-manager setup? I'm trying to edit my usplash but it keeps using the default one. I renamed mines to the default one, but it only worked when shutting down, not logging back on.
<Squideshi> Travis: Still rebooting?
<sebsebseb> flootenkerp: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Travis> yes
<flootenkerp> 9.04
<Travis> i think i borked it again
<sebsebseb> flootenkerp: ok
<sebsebseb> flootenkerp: you can for example install the kubuntu boot up screen
<wgrant> coachz: At the top of the side pane, click the little dropdown (it probable says 'Places'). Change it to 'Tree'
<sebsebseb> flootenkerp: and then use startup manager to change to that one
<Travis> yup, i gotta go reinstall it for the 3rd time today
<Travis> brb
<Travis> this time i know it willw ork
<coachz> wgrant hi five !
<flootenkerp> Yeah, but the problem is the .so file reverts to the default one
<cheri703> coachz: click where it says "Places" in the left panel, there are several options, one is "Tree"
<coachz> thanks
<cheri703> bah, was slow
<coachz> perfect !
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: erm, hmmm,  I don't know
<sebsebseb> flootenkerp: you could also try removing the default, and then I assume it will go on the kubuntu,  but I would just keep them both installed
<mstrzele> Hi all! Why security.ubuntu.com doesn't working?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: is it reinstall time?
<wgrant> mstrzele: Sysadmins are on it.
<sebsebseb> flootenkerp: still on 9.04?  is it, because 9.10's boot up isn't like 9.04 at all? or?
<flootenkerp> Well, like I said I renamed mines to the default ones name and renamed the default
<wgrant> mstrzele: Should be OK in a few minutes.
<mstrzele> OK. Thx.
<the_lord> I'm having some troubles, when I'm copying large amount of data my system becomes unresponsive
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: did all the mounts work?  did you switch to your partition instead of the /mnt?
<flootenkerp> I used 9.10. Went to slow for me
<flootenkerp> And was a little to buggy
<Squideshi> the_lord: Did you check your log files?
<the_lord> is there any way to fix this?
<sebsebseb> flootenkerp: to buggy when it came to what for you?
<aspyrides> hello there! its my first time here and i want to make a question about an ubuntu installation...can you be kind and help me please? :)
<aliendude5300> Hi, I need some help. I recently installed Windows 7, and it broke my Ubuntu bootloader. :(
<sebsebseb> !ask |  aspyrides
<ubottu> aspyrides: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<the_lord> Squideshi, yes
<flootenkerp> Eh, moving files
<flootenkerp> Renaming files
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: Ubuntu 9.10 yes?
<flootenkerp> Normal things bugged up.
<Squideshi> the_lord: See any entries that look suspicious?
<userone1> i have some short (<5min) audio files in mp3 and ogg format. also, i need to create some original music. which is the best music app for ubuntu; ardour, audacity or rosegarden? and which of these are supported by ubuntu?
<aliendude5300> sebsebseb: Yeah,
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: Clean install or upgrade?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Yes no error on mounting
<the_lord> Squideshi, nothing unusual there, the iowait of my CPU is huge
<aliendude5300> sebsebseb: clean install.
<flootenkerp> Anyways, could someone just tell me how I could edit my usplash
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: ok so you got Grub 2 then unless you changed that
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  aliendude5300
<ubottu> aliendude5300: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<webbb82> has anyone tried out lucid lynch
 * ChogyDan throws his hands up into the air< Wilabob
<webbb82> lucid linx
<sebsebseb> webbb82: alpha 1 isn't even out yet
<aliendude5300> I know what grub is. How do I get it back?
<arand_> webbb82: #ubuntu+1
<webbb82> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Let me try all the cmds again...
<webbb82> then whats that
<Squideshi> aliendude5300: Check that wiki page.
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: not sure with Grub 2, I guess that page has your answer though
<aspyrides> I have skype installed, and when i speak with someone, they can see me on their computer when i put the camera on but i cannot get their picture..does anyone know how to fix this?
<flootenkerp> anybody?
<Squideshi> aliendude5300: It can reinstall itself, but you have to know how. Hence, the wiki page...
<aliendude5300> I used to know how to do it on a Live CD with GRUB1...
<waiteseth> I think I may have found the wrong channel. Does anyone know where I might find a channel here for a more beginner oriented conversation?
<webbb82> so what is thias  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<aliendude5300> I'd assume it would be a similar process
<kwyjibo> anyone know of a thing to make an analog gamepad behave like a pointing stick nub found on some laptops?
<the_lord> Squideshi, any ideas?
<wgrant> webbb82: A pre-alpha release which probably won't work.
<cheri703> try #ubuntu-beginner-help (I think)
<flootenkerp> Does someone know how I could edit my usplash?
<aliendude5300> Unfortunately since I'm stuck on winows, I can't even chroot into my installation :(
<waiteseth> Thanks.
<webbb82> where do i get the karmic koala daily build
<webbb82> i cant find it anywhere
<Razass> Could someone point me in the right direction of logging into the 9.10 terminal on a comp on my local network from a windows machine - I am attempting to use PuTTY but it won't connect.....thx
<Pricey> !usplash | flootenkerp
<ubottu> flootenkerp: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<sebsebseb> webbb82: Karmic is out now
<wgrant> webbb82: You don't. There aren't Karmic dailies any more.
<Pricey> !download | webbb82
<sebsebseb> webbb82: Karmic is 9.10
<ubottu> webbb82: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<aliendude5300> webbb82: That's because there is a final build
<CyL> Hi, I'll give some presentations regardinng hash function security, and I'd like to reproduce the hashes listed in the shadow password, how could I do that?
<aspyrides> !ask I have skype installed, and when i speak with someone, they can see me on their computer when i put the camera on but i cannot get their picture..does anyone know how to fix this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Squideshi> aliendude5300: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<userone1> which editor does ubunut support? from synaptic there doesnt seem to be any support for ardour, audacity or rosegarden by canonical
<aliendude5300> Is there anyway to use chroot from a windows install? I dont want to waste a CD. I always install with the Alternative CD, so I only have that.
<Travis> Squideshi, here is the video card in it:  NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go™
<Travis> ATI Mobility™ RADEON™ 9000
<electricTape> hi guys.  New Ubuntu user here.  How do I configure my taskbar so that windows of the same program are grouped together?
<Squideshi> the_lord: Have you tried running top to see which process is near the top?
<aliendude5300> Then again, it might be possible to use chroot from the alternative CD...
<Squideshi> Travis: What's the output from "lspci | grep VGA"?
<wgrant> userone1: Canonical does not provide support for any audio editor that I know of.
<GhotiPhud> Hello I have a problem with fuzzy sound.  I have an HDA Audio card.  It has never been this bad until the current version
<Travis> i can't get that.
<wgrant> userone1: However, why are you concerned about that?
<Travis> it was so screwed, i had to reformat it and am reinstalling
<Travis> wait
<Squideshi> Travis: You'll need that. The "generic" name won't give you enough information.
<the_lord> Squideshi, none, the problem is not cpu load, it's iowait
<Kudi> how do i hide my ip address
<wgrant> Kudi: In what context?
<userone1> wgrant: just a nice to have. its always good to know security and bug fixes are available easily
<Kudi> wgrant: i want unlimited megavideo.....they limit your viewing time and they check by using your ip address
<Squideshi> the_lord: So the CPU is sitting waiting for I/O to complete? Where are you seeing the statistic?
<Travis> i don't need to install it
<Travis> i can run Ubuntu live to find out
<Travis> dee dee dee!
<aspyrides> anyone/
<userone1> i dont really want to move to ubunut studio as i only use the music editors occasionally
<Krstnsn> so this 500gb usb external has be shrinking the partition to 230 GB for 1.5hrs... does that seem ok?
<r7rru9qo_> Excuseme anyone know if is possible mount a net between linux(9.10)-windows (windows7)  ?
<the_lord> Squideshi, latencytop, iotop, iostat
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: I got a little furthur... It says there's a problem with my device.map How do I go about fixing it?
<ChogyDan> Krstnsn: yeah.  shrinks and moves take forever, since all the files have to be moved about
<CyL> Could someone would please help me figuring how the hash values in shadow file are computated?
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: what is the problem?  you just have to edit device.map
<Squideshi> the_lord: Sorry, I don't know enough about your issue to help.
<Krstnsn> i just wish gparted has an estimated time or progress bar or something. just sort of left in the dark to when itll be done.
<the_lord> Squideshi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/424935
<Keplerk> Excuseme someone know if is possible mount a net between linux(9.10)-windows (windows7)  ?
<Keplerk> for file sharing
<jackel_> jackel
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: I don't know maybe it doesn't show the right partitions? It says (hd0) /dev/sda and (hd1) /dev/sdb
<N3OInc> I used a program back in Mandrake that allowed me to graphically configure IP-Tables and set alarms and notifications that would stay on the desktop. Anyone know what that program could be?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<musikgoat> Keplerk: samba
<mechdave> Hey all, anyone having trouble burning disks using brasero and an external burner?
<Krstnsn> mechdave: i have issues with brasero not with an external
<Keplerk> yes i try it but in windows networks dont appear anything
<Krstnsn> it ALWAYS error at the end of a brun but the burn is always ok.
<N3OInc> Thank you ubottu
<QuestionMark> [musikgoat] the Guest Adittions is already install, but the display resolution is 800 x 600 ¿what can i do for get 1280x800?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Any ideas?
<Travis> Squideshi:  nVidia Corporation NV17 GeFroce4 440 Go
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: I dunno.  Did you get an error? or did you just get a warning?
<Travis> what the?
<Travis> Squideshi, you there?
<Travis> Squideshi:  nVidia Corporation NV17 GeFroce4 440 Go
<mechdave> It seems as if cdrecord is broken, my burner won't mount a blank disk
<Krstnsn> mechdave: have you seen if the same issues lies in with k3b too?
<Squideshi> Travis: There's no PCI ID or anything in the output from "lspci | grep VGA"?
<mechdave> Krstnsn, I don't know, I don't run KDE
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: yeah, I think I would need to see the error
<mechdave> Anyone had problems with burning in k3b?
<Krstnsn> mechdave: i figured. its what i use on my gnome cause brasero doesnt have enough features.
<ubuntu> Hi, is there something wrong with the radeon driver? I have a 9250 and compiz is suddenly mind boggeling slow in comparison with 9.04
<musikgoat> QuestionMark: did you reboot or restart X after installing?
<ChogyDan> mechdave: works for me  (im using gnome)
<Wilabob> it says installation finished. no error reported. this is the contents of the device map (all ready told you) check if this is correct or not. if any of the lines is incorrect. fix it and re-run the script 'grub-install' and when it when it first runs it gives me the partition error... This is the cmd grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<promiscuousmode> silly question: i installed ubuntu server (just downloaded from ubuntu.com), does it not contain a GUI? Once logged in, I get a CLI -- how do I start the GUI?
<N3OInc> startx
<musikgoat> promiscuousmode: ubuntu server doesn't come with a gui by default
<rampage73> anyone got an aspire one ZG5 netbook internal 3g connection working and want to share how to step by step?
<bastidrazor> promiscuousmode: there is no gui in the server edition unless you install ubuntu-desktop
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: yeah, that is fine.  It always says that.  Yours looks good AFAIK
<rampage73> oh i am using karmic
<N3OInc> ^ What they said
<promiscuousmode> musikgoat: where do I download it from?
<mechdave> ChogyDan, Have you updated in the last 24 hours?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: so I should try a reboot?
<musikgoat> promiscuousmode: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ChogyDan> mechdave: yeah, but I havent got any k3b updates I don't think
<arand_> promiscuousmode: you'd have to install it.
<mechdave> ChogyDan, you are using k3b in gome?
<ChogyDan> mechdave: yeah
<Travis> Squideshi, that IS what that command spit out
<promiscuousmode> musikgoat: ok, but I'm having problems even enabling my wireless card... any way for me to download it from here (windows) and then run from within the gui?
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: yeah
 * mechdave opens up a terminal and types...
<QuestionMark> [musikgoat] thanks so much, bye
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Okay here goes...
<Travis> Squideshi:  nVidia Corporation NV17 GeFroce4 440 Go rev a3
<mechdave> ChogyDan, Thanks, be back let you know the results
<musikgoat> promiscuousmode: not easily, you could download the ubuntu desktop edition
<bastidrazor> mechdave: all the libraries and such take up about 180MB.. not that much and k3b has a better UI
<arand_> musikgoat: is that how to do it proper? don't you install just gnome, gdm, and stuff if you want gui server?
<Squideshi> Travis: Hmmm... There's usually a PCI ID out front. For example: 00:02.0
<mechdave> My burner is toasted in brasero, so no other choice really
<promiscuousmode> musikgoat i see... no easy way to do it from within the server? i can plug in wired i guess the eth0 is working
<Squideshi> Travis: Have you tried #nvidia ?
<musikgoat> arand_: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that contains those packages
<musikgoat> promiscuousmode: thats the easiest method
<musikgoat> go wired
<promiscuousmode> ok, after i do the sudo apt-get, once it's downloaded and installed, i just use "startx" to get into it?
<progre55> hi people! I have karmic installed, and trying to use empathy. I had the empathy icon on the top-right corner (with the flashy envelope sign), but then accidentially I "removed it from panel". Now I run it, but when I close the window, I cant see it anymore, although it's running. Any suggestions, please?
<arand_> musikgoat: yea, but it will pull in the whole desktop installation, and I'm not sure that's wanted if you want a server, hmm?
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Nope didn't work
<progre55> and the same has happened to pidgin now
<mechdave> Here is the dmesg for the problem --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325022/
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Now it's reinstall time
<musikgoat> arand_: i wouldn't suggest your method because you don't know if you are getting all that is needed for a good desktop env
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: ya
<musikgoat> arand_: but to each their own
<N3OInc>  Best graphical Firewall for Notifications and granularity? Opinions anyone??
<mechdave> The last bit is where I put in a blank disk
<larry> HELLO
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: If it does it again then what?
<musikgoat> N3OInc: I believe firestarter is the common iptables front end
<Berkin> ew
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: file a bug on launchpad.net
<N3OInc> musikgoat: Heard, Thank you.
<Travis> i have no Squideshi, let me go there
<Berkin> ewwwww
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: So I would have to install like 9.04 or something?
<Travis> Thanks.  Am going to go there
<zaoul> why is xterm-256color not default?
<zaoul> Pushing 2010 and we default to 8bit term colors?
<keppi> I enabled desktop compositing and my screen got scrambled.  How do I turn it off from the terminal?
<zaoul> srsly?
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: why 9.04, did that work for you?
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: whatever works
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: would installing 9.04 then updating possibly work?
<zaoul> keppi: sudo su, enter your pass... then open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment out the compositing line
<ChogyDan> Wilabob: ya.  And then just forget about grub2 for now
<zaoul> yea no good answer?
<zaoul> nobody likes 256 term colors?
<zaoul> pff
<franc> !svenska
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svenska
<zaoul> fine, rot your eyes out
<franc> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Guest80892> hi
<Thermoelectric> ANy idea on how to upgrade Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 using a normal installer (iso) (not the alternate installer, like http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading says I should use)?
<keppi> zaoul:  I looked for /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I didn't see the file.  Running xubuntu if that makes a difference
<zaoul> keppi: tab completion is your friend
<ChogyDan> Thermoelectric: you would have to just reinstall.  You cant upgrade
<Thermoelectric> ChogyDan: So I would lose the system preferences and all that stuff if I reinstall?
<ChogyDan> Thermoelectric: not necessarily
<userone1> just been reading some forums and came across a good point about music editors; the advantage of using linux is that I can download all of audacity, ardour and rosegarden and just use the best tool for the job! better than paying for a commercial app only to discover it can only do 60% of what i need.
<poyntz> hi folks
<userone1> wgrant: thanks for your 'help'.
<poyntz> I've installed KDE desktop, but the trash can doesn't support drag/drop. Any way to fix this?
<jussi01> poyntz: ask in #kubuntu
<poyntz> jussi01: ty
<Alan502> good night, a friend wants to install ubuntu in his macintosh. Is there any helpful tutorial i can give him?
<jussi01> !mac | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jussi01> hrm, no
<Alan502> jussi01, thats not about it
<jussi01> Alan502: no, it isnt, wait a sec
<Alan502> jussi01, can the normal ubuntu cd be used to install on a mac?
<musikgoat> Alan502: is it an older mac, or an intel one?
<musikgoat> !ppc | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<jussi01> Alan502: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<flootenkerp> Can anyone please help me install this usplash http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis%20Usplash?content=111188 on my startup manager?
<mphill> how can i find out repo a  package that is trying to install is in?
<flootenkerp> I'm not sure how to do it.
<bastidrazor> mphill: apt-cache policy  packagename
<flootenkerp> If someone could explain, that would be great.
<Alan502> musikgoat, jussi01 ; thanks a lot  :)
<jussi01> Alan502: :)
<Alan502> jussi01, sorry its an older mac! anyway will that tutorial work?
<fvs> banished: regressions?
<flootenkerp> Can anyone please help me install this usplash http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis%20Usplash?content=111188 on my startup manager?
<JoshV> Hi, I am currently running Hardy and would like to overwrite it with Karmic without erasing the contents of my user folder. Right now, I'm running on the Karmic LiveCD, ready to install. The closest install option I'm presented with is "erase and use entire disk," but I'm afraid that will delete my home folder.
<jussi01> Alan502: find out iff its a power pc version, if it is see the link from the other person before.
<JoshV> Will it? If so, any suggestions?
<N3OInc> flootenkerp: Im installing it now, I'll see if I can help
<musikgoat> JoshV: yes
<flootenkerp> okay, thanks
<musikgoat> JoshV:  do you see manual partitioning or guided partitioning?
<JoshV> I see manual, yes
<Kirsch> hey all is it possible to move the last login message after the MOTD?
<JoshV> Do I just specify that it should use the current ext3 partition without format?
<musikgoat> JoshV: use manual, and you can then overwrite your / and swap, and leave /home alone
<JoshV> I don't remember allocating swap space in Hardy. Was it optional at the time?
<musikgoat> JoshV: its always optional, but recommended
<N3OInc> Guys, whats a .so file?
<mechdave> Has anyone managed to remove wodim and install cdrtools-2.0 with success?
<JoshV> Also, I'd like to point out that you said /home alone.
<JoshV> Anyway, thanks.
<musikgoat> :P
<N3OInc> Some kind of library file.
<flootenkerp> Isn't .so the file for usplash's?
<N3OInc> I dont see that splash going in my friend.
<N3OInc> Yeah.. The splashes on ubuntu's site are just pngs
<flootenkerp> Oh... well, I'm not sure how to use splashes at all.
<flootenkerp> Mind telling me how?
<JoshV> What's recommended swap, again?
<ixian__> ??
<JoshV> I'd like to resize sda1 to make room for some
<N3OInc> Honestly. I have no idea. I am walking through the Appearance settings as we speak.
<musikgoat> JoshV: usually same size as RAM if you want to hibernate
<kbp> does anyone know which repository server doesnt limit the speed? My one is au and it never goes up higher than 50KB/s, which is !@#$
<flootenkerp> oh, okay.
<flootenkerp> Whoa
<MacAttack> WTF was that
<husinjalal> split?
<IdleOne> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<N3OInc> yeag
<musikgoat> kbp: try ranom ones in your region like the southeast countries and such
<MacAttack> sorry im new to irc lol
<JoshV> All right, it wants to write the resize to disk immediately. I assume I should permit that, and can trust it not to format, yes?
<flootenkerp> N30inc, if you figure out, please PM me. I'm very lost on how to install these things :p
<JoshV> Honestly I'd be surprised otherwise, but er
<musikgoat> JoshV: it will only format what you have instructed it to, for a manual
<MacAttack> how do i find out the kinda of ram i have
<N3OInc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Wallace> what app should i use to retrieve email from my isp (for e.g. via pop3) and dump it into the local mail system
<banished_> Hi, how to install cdrtools?
<poseidon> I'm using Document Viewer 2.28.1 on ubuntu 9.10 to view the pdf at the following location http://www.ugrad.vcu.edu/pdfs/090923-01_postbacc_app.pdf
<poseidon> However, it says that multiple files are bundled together and asks me if I want to download the newest acrobat reader
<poseidon> Is there an foss alternative that will work?
<mechdave> Wallace, you could use postfix for relaying mail
<N3OInc> Is Notepad++ a bad idea in Linux?
<banished_> N3OInc: is there a linux version at all?
<recursion> How can I change the name of my Ubuntu Machine?
<Wallace> mechdave - i don't want to relay, I want to receive local email....somebody already told me to use fetchmail :)
<Cuddles> slack
<eraldo> How will Ubuntu partition my hdd if I chose "use the entire disk"?
<bastidrazor> recursion: change it in /etc/hostname
<musikgoat> security.ubuntu.com seems to be back up, for anyone that was missing it the past few hours
<recursion> bastidrazor: thanks, let me try it, hold on...
<mechdave> Wallace, you can use evolution and set it up for local mbox
<trism_> N3OInc: it's not that it's a bad idea, it will probably run fine with wine, but you may want to try out the various linux native editors to see if one of those will work for you
<mechdave> irc_conf_mode off
<mechdave> oops
<Wallace> mechdave: i use thunderbird, and I'm setting up imap on my server, so that I can read my email from any of my machines/oses
<[-jon-]_> how can I rewrite grub to my ubuntu install
<N3OInc> trism_: Thanks for the input, could you possibly direct me towards one?"
<Wallace> mechdave: i want the mail brought off my isp's mailserver and to live locally
<bastidrazor> N3OInc: gedit
<mechdave> Wallace, inside a local server?
<N3OInc> Aight.. I'm in that right now.
<[-jon-]_> I need to rewrite grub for my ubuntu install. How can I do this?
<sync3times> Wallace, fetchmail?
<banished_> N3OInc: geany
<Wallace> mechdave: well yes, but i'll also be vpning in
<mvalviar> Hi. I can't switch users. I get "Unable to start new display" everytime I try. Please help. I've looked everywhere for this.
<trism_> N3OInc: apparently scite is supposed to be similar in features, I haven't tried it myself though, gedit is pretty configurable, and of course there are always vim and emacs which are a bit more complicated, but powerful too
<mechdave> Wallace, you need to set up a mail relay to check for pop3 messages from your ISP and also to send (relay) messages to your isp, but be careful, if you make a mistake in the setup it could be used as a spam relay for those nasty people :)
<N3OInc> trism_: Heard thank you, I shall check it out.
<recursion> bastidrazor: that worked surprisingly well. 7 free internets for you!
<banished> Has anyone else experienced a massive slowdown in graphics performance with ubuntu 9.10 and the radeon driver?
<eatloaf> Hi.  How do I launch a program with a terminal window?
<sync3times> eatloaf, rxvt -e program
<mechdave> eatloaf, just type the name of the program
<Wallace> mechdave: correct - i already have postfix installed.  outgoing mail can go directly to the isp from the mail client, and don't worry about relaying, smtp is firewalled off from the outside anyway
<kermit_> hi there, im failed to mount into my hard disk after i am using live cd, any body can describe what should i do?
<banished> compiz is rendered useless while it worked smoothly with ubuntu 9.04
<[-jon-]_> I need to rewrite grub for my ubuntu install. How can I do this?
<mechdave> Wallace, well all you have to do now is to get postfix to get messages from your isp
<N3OInc> kermit_: which live cd, Ubuntu? Which version?
<eatloaf> mechdave: it's getting launched automatically when i insert a cd, but i want a terminal to pop up rather than it run in the background.
<Wallace> mechdave: to clarify - i want incoming email to be retrieved by my server and then made available locally via imap.  outgoing mail is direct to isp via smtp
<Jordan_U> !grub | [-jon-]_
<ubottu> [-jon-]_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Wallace> mechdave: yes, i want postfix to get messages from my isp - i thought i needed something else for that - i.e. fetchmail.  will postfix do the retrieval for me?
<eatloaf> sync3times, mechdave: xterm -e program seems to be what i'm looking for. thanks!
<blinding_lights> hi so i have a question
<sgtpwner> is anybody herE?
<musikgoat> no
<sync3times> eatloaf, :)
<Wallace> !ask | blinding_lights
<ubottu> blinding_lights: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kermit_> i already upgrade into karmic, and the shipit cd came yesterday to my house and i am using boot from live cd
<andrez_> andy body got using pyroom? got a question, it cannot be launched , whether in gnome, e16, or awesome
<blinding_lights> why is it when i try to install a game on my pc it gives me an error message
<Wallace> blinding_lights, what game? what os? and what error message?
<sync3times> heh
<mechdave> eatloaf, no worries
<mechdave> Wallace, try this page --> http://www.postfix.org/faq.html#poppers
<sgtpwner> i am having a problem i have 3 ubuntu computers and none of them can see eachother in the network but we can ping each other so what do i have to do to see the computers? (im fairly new to linux and the person with me has not used linux in about 17 years so he forgot quite a bit)
<Wallace> mechdave, will do, thx
<Wallace> sgtpwner: what do you mean by "can't see" if you can ping them?
<banished> sgtpwner: what do you mean by "see each other?" Samba shares?
<Wallace> snap!
<blinding_lights> nancy drew ubuntu and Archive:  /media/cdrom0/Setup.exe
<blinding_lights> [/media/cdrom0/Setup.exe]
<blinding_lights>   End-of-central-directory signature not found
<bastidrazor> !appdb | blinding_lights
<ubottu> blinding_lights: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sgtpwner> no shamba does not work for some reason i think it sis for mainly linux to windows and i mean can't see as in cannot browse their files and they are not visible in the network
<Wallace> blinding_lights, "setup.exe" ?  are you sure it isn't a windows game?
<blinding_lights> oh thanks
<blinding_lights> :)
<banished> sgtpwner: if samba is now working, how do you expect to browse thair files?
<N3OInc> Hey is Cedega still live?
<Zombie> Would anyone familiar with the Hard drive bug on Ubuntu?
<sgtpwner> samba does not fix anything tat is what i mean
<ardchoille> Wallace: It is a windows file
<musikgoat> Zombie: i doubt there is only one hard drive bug in ubuntu...
<alfer> salve ki mi darebbe una mano con ubuntu???
<curtis> sup
<banished> sgtpwner: but samba is for "browsing files" the way you describe it
<ardchoille> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<N3OInc> Do I need to uninstal qufw to use firestarter?
<sgtpwner> no i mean once i installed samba nothing changed
<banished> !it | alfer
<ubottu> alfer: please see above
<banished> oO
<Zombie> I mean, I run 9.04, and I am concerned about the hard drive "thrashing bug"
<sgtpwner> and i think samba is mainly for unix to windows
<musikgoat> Zombie: i thought that was squashed long ago
<Zombie> sgtpwner: I use Samba for Unix to Unix file transfer all the time.
<Zombie> With Kerberos
<DigitalKiwi> why?
<b0n1> double r[3]; r={2,0,0}; what with these commands in c ?
<sgtpwner> but i cannot see the computer that i want to send the file to i can although i can ping them
<musikgoat> yeah, its a crappy protocol, but so be it
<moymoy> Zombie: samba can sometimes throttle your =[ .. i've had much luck with NFS, but i have no idea how to use the NFS client included in windows
<b0n1> i get warning: extendend initializer lists only available with....
<musikgoat> b0n1: you can ask in #ubuntu-programming
<rudraksh> Hello:
<sgtpwner> hi
<sgtpwner> so anyone have similar problems to me?
<bastidrazor> !sshfs | sgtpwner may be a guide to help.
<ubottu> sgtpwner may be a guide to help.: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<gdiz> hey, I know this is a dumb question but I am trying to get to the rhythmbox plugin folder.  where can I find that?
<Fezzler> Ugraded to 9.10.  Telling on boot one harddrive is failing.  Never had this issue before.  Help?
<bastidrazor> sgtpwner: do you have openssh-server installed on the ubuntu machines?
<Fezzler> Other than that, upgrade was smooth.
<sgtpwner> bastidrazor: no
<Jordan_U> Fezzler: "Telling on boot one harddrive is failing." Can you rephrase that?
<eatloaf> Hi, I locked my rsync at 2.6.9 and now everytime I use aptitude i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/325051/  I never got this when rsync was locked in 9.04.  How do i fix this?
<_Dasda> anyone have good experience with word processors? I really dont like OpenOffice grammar checker at all. I actually take my assignments from laptop (ubuntu) to desktop(xp+word). i end up finding and correcting so many errors in word. Anyone know of a really good grammar and spell checker for ubuntu? Its the most important thing for me because I need to do work for school
<Fezzler> Jordan_U>> When I first log in, a pop up appears that says one of my harddrives may be failing
<N3OInc> Do I need to uninstal qufw to use firestarter?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler: Then it likely is
<Fezzler> Jordan_U>> Icon at top says it has "many bad sectors."
<Fezzler> Jordan_U>> Don't think so
<musikgoat> N3OInc: you should only use one particular firewall software, im not sure if having both will bother anything
<Jordan_U> Fezzler: Why don't you think so?
<banished>  
<sgtpwner> _dasda: you can try using word through wine on your ubuntu laptop
<Fezzler> Jordan_U>> I only have one HD in computer.  Brand news
<Zombie> My lapto have as a load cycle count of 58444
<banished> _Dasda: there are plugins for openoffice
<Veinor> yeah, I'm pretty sure that having multiple firewalls will break things in hilarious and unexpected ways
<_Dasda> sgtpwner: yea thats what i was thinking, Oh god, my life will never be free of ms
<_Dasda> banished: oh I never knew that
<_Dasda> banished: are they available at openoffice home website?
<N3OInc> musikgoat: Thanks again mate.
<sgtpwner> _Dasda: i think maybe using google and some searching you could probably find a good native ubuntu app
<musikgoat> i'm not sure if the ms office stuff will work through wine... its got some deep hooks into the windows OS
<banished> _Dasda: at least there is a comercial plugin by the german Duden verlag, but I think it's only availiable in german..
<_Dasda> sgtpwner: i've thout about abiword, heard some good stuff about it
<musikgoat> star office is another one to check out
<sgtpwner> i can't help you i am still relatively new to unix myself
<Name141> Does ATI work as well as nVidia ? (although I guess this is an opinion? )
<musikgoat> sgtpwner: you shouldn't call this unix :)
<Jordan_U> Fezzler: You can check the smart data with another tool / OS but that information is coming dirctly from the hardware itself. I'd back up anything important
<Name141> in terms of there being drivers avalable
<sgtpwner> Name141:nvidia is my preference
<poseidon> I'm trying to use evince to view the pdf at http://www.ugrad.vcu.edu/pdfs/090923-01_postbacc_app.pdf
<banished> Name141: the proprietary nvidia driver is still the best OpenGL driver avaliable for Linux
<ZykoticK9> Name141, not even close -- avoid ATI
<_Dasda> msikgoat: thanks ill try that too
<N3OInc> Individual installs of MSO2K7 will fly in Wine, but they need to be installed as instances and individually, and its a mess to cross-combine
<musikgoat> Name141: nvidia is most peoples preference, definately avoid ati
<_Dasda> I would like to make my desktop ubuntu also but only Word is holding me back
<poseidon> But it says "Multiple files are bound together in this PDF Package." then it says that adobe recommends that I use their acrobat reader software to view the pdf
<N3OInc> ...Or at least I read it
<_Dasda> cause i dont wanna fail my uni classes. lol :)
<Name141> Well, I have a 300 watt power supply and the 4550 will work better than the 9400 GT it seems.
<ska178> is there a way to play a game on a windows partition through ubuntu without problems? i read wine wouldn't work for that...
<Name141> as in for games, HD playback
<N3OInc> Does Ubuntu 9.10 Salt hashes by default?
<sgtpwner> Name141: if you are into gaming nvidia is the best choice although there are certain ati cards that are quite good
<banished> ska178: wine works for that
<Name141> sgtpwner: I took a look at the 4550 seems to do better than the 9400 GT.
<poseidon> _Dasda, I'm looking forward to college next year because I was hoping it would be less dependent on ms than in HS
<ska178> banished: so I'd be able to get into World of Warcraft through ubuntu, using wine without any problems?
<Name141> sgtpwner: although if I want to make the move to linux again, it appears I am going to have trouble?
<ScottG> When I run `sudo echo $PATH` my /home/user/bin folder shows up. However, when I run sudo <some program in ~/bin> I get the error "sudo: <prog.sh>: command not found" Why is this? It is obviously in my $PATH so why would it not be found?
<musikgoat> Name141: eh, hanging around here, I will tell you that if at all possible, avoid ATI
<Name141> musikgoat: OK.
<sgtpwner> iName141: the 9000 series is not that great its basically a repacked version of 8000 series
<_Dasda> poseidon, there is aplugin i found for a dictionary to spellcheck. http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/en_US-dict    but still grammar is missing
<_Dasda> u can give that a try too
<banished> ska178: WoW is platinum in wine, so i guess so
<Jordan_U> _Dasda: Even word's grammar checker is worthless IMHO, if you really need to ask another human to check your essays for grammar.
<Name141> sgtpwner: I currently have a 8300 GS that uh.. peters out in Half-Life2: Episode 2
<ska178> banished: thank you for your help, i thought wine could just run windows programs using ubuntu..not with a windows mount
<_Dasda> honestly guys, there are alot of plugins for the problem i have
<sgtpwner> really? one of my comps is 2gig ddr1 6800gs and it runs hl2 at about max graphics 1900x1600
<_Dasda> i gotta give them a try now
<_Dasda> thanks for letting me know openoffice has plugins
<Name141> sgtpwner: HL2 is different
<banished> ska178: well, if your applications is on a ntfs partition you can mount it of cause - or install it using wine on your linux partition
<Name141> sgtpwner: Loast coast is where I start noticing trouble
<Name141> (after the new lighting)
<Ryan9104> anyone have any problems getting their webcam to work on 9.10 and fix it?
<sgtpwner> hmm
<sgtpwner> well maybe you should try turning resolution down a touch
<banished> Ryan9104: which webcam?
<Gibbster> Hi guys. Since upgrading to 9.10 I've noticed that the audio in VLC playback is really choppy. Any ideas?
<Ryan9104> quickcam express
<sgtpwner> Gibbster:get more codecs
<banished> Ryan9104: what is lsusb writing?
<Gibbster> sgtpwner: Oh yeah? even though it worked ok preupgrade?
<Ryan9104> everything is being detected
<wonderboy> is there a graphical frontend for pppoeconf in 9.04?
<Name141> musikgoat: Why are the ATI drivers the work of the devil for linux ?
<Ryan9104> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<sgtpwner> Gibbster:yeah sometimes during upgrades certain files et removed
<xenome> is there a way to undo the last apt-get install?  I want to remove the package I installed and all the other junk it put on
<sgtpwner> *get
<ska178> banished: the wine faq is telling me i'd have to reinstall world of warcraft, and i can't use the windows partition..
<musikgoat> Name141: because ATI is closed source by nature
<Name141> musikgoat: I thought the nVidia driver was too?
<N3OInc> name141: edit the conf manually for the fancy toys.
<uvacav> join #ubuntu-art
<uvacav> ack sorry
<musikgoat> Name141: yes, but they actively develop the linux driver
<Ryan9104> banished: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<N3OInc> Lol hi uvacav
<musikgoat> Name141: at least better than ATI has tried
<sam_> how do you find out if your running 32 bit ubuntu or 64 bit?
<Name141> OK.  So on a 300 watt I'm probably looking at 9400 GT, or the 220 ?
<Monocian> Can anyone tell me where to find Startup applications in Xubuntu ? :)
<uvacav> N30Inc: hello :)
<sgtpwner> Has anyone had this issue: one unix computer cannot see another unix computer
<N3OInc> I'm banned from a channel I have never been in
<N3OInc> uvacav: is that channel invite only or something? Lol
<musikgoat> Name141: maybe, you haven't considered upgrading to a 450w or something?
<musikgoat> N3OInc: are you registered?
<banished> Ryan9104: so cheese is not working?
<Name141> musikgoat: Dell claims it will provide too much power to the motherboard if I was to upgrade and void my warranty.  Then they go on saying I can run a 9500GT rated at a 350watt min power supply that wouldn't void the warranty.
<sam_> how do you find out if your running 32 bit ubuntu or 64 bit?
<N3OInc> musikgoat: No... Maybe thats it
<Name141> musikgoat: Now , as a cusomer..How am I supposed to make sense of that ?
<musikgoat> !register | N3OInc
<ubottu> N3OInc: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Ryan9104> I'll try it now, I've reformatted like 4 times trying to get it. I'll reinstall it.
<bastidrazor> sam_: uname -m
<banished> Ryan9104: oO
<Name141> (consumer)
<sam_> thanks
<musikgoat> Name141: that is a farce... lol,  more wattage doesn't mean more power persay,  in their sense of the word
<Jordan_U> sam_: uname -m
<ghem> ok I installed, ubuntu netbook remix on the second drive of my asus eee pc. When I turn it on it automatically boots to ubuntu. anyone know how I can get it to display grub menu?
<sam_> i686
<N3OInc> musikgoat: Thanks
<sam_> 64 bit right?
<Jordan_U> sam_: No
<bastidrazor> sam_: no 32
<ghem> I need to be able to see the different options (memtest, safe mode)
<Name141> musikgoat: that's what i say.. Why is it going to say "ooh look maw, I have a whole nother 150 watts I can use!! yay!! lets blow it!"
<Name141> musikgoat: but we are also talking about dell here.
<Jordan_U> ghem: Hold shift during boot
<Name141> (if you know what I mean)
<sam_> i686 is 32 bit?
<musikgoat> right, they are just dumb and want you to upgrade your computer
<maco> sam_: yes
<banished> Ryan9104: you might try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3856516#post3856516/
<ghem> Jordan_U, thanks ill try
<Name141> musikgoat: They tried to sell me an XPS also cause the "heat doesn't disapate in my systems setup"
<musikgoat> Name141: on that note though, some dell's dont abide by ATX standards, so you should really investigate others attempts at upgrading
<musikgoat> haha
<Ryan9104> banished: look at the date.
<Ryan9104> banished: I have tried it and then realized all of that stuff is in the kernel now
<ghem> worked :)
<banished> Ryan9104: yes, I was wondering that it might be
<Name141> musikgoat: this isn't the slim version of the 530 Inspiron
<N3OInc> Is there a simple way to do "Tile windows vert/horizontally" in Buntu
<Name141> musikgoat: The power supply is a Bestek ATXsomethingsomethingsoon
<ska178> is there a way in to run WoW (already installed on windows xp) through ubuntu or will i have to install the game seperately on ubuntu?
<banished> N3OInc: you might use a tiling window manager ;-)
<silliness> !zoneminder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zoneminder
<silliness> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.24.1-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1396 kB, installed size 6116 kB
<Krstnsn> so this 500gb usb external has be shrinking the partition to 230 GB for 3hrs... does that seem ok?
<musikgoat> Name141: cool, have at it!
<Gibbster> sgtpwner: is the ubuntu-restricted-extras package sufficient for the codecs for the dvd for my choppiness problem?
<silliness> anyone use zoneminder?
<N3OInc> banished: Heard, thanks.
<Cuddles> !x11vnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc
<Name141> musikgoat: OK
<wonderboy> whats the easiest/standard gui way to configure pppoe in jaunty?
<Ryan9104> banished: still doesn't work in cheese.
<banished> wonderboy: Network manager
<sgtpwner> Gibbster: i think so but my favorite codec pack is the cccp one (it might be ccpp)
<Ryan9104> banished: it doesn't show any camera devices in the programs.
<banished> Ryan9104: any console output?
<Hibbidy> ska178: I play WoW in Ubuntu...I just copied install folder from XP into my Wine program files directory.  Works great.
<wonderboy> banished: can it handle the pppoe username and password configurations too?
<Gibbster> sgtpwner: thanks. I'll try that
<wonderboy> banished:
<sgtpwner> Gibbster:welcome
<banished> wonderboy: ofcause
<ska178> hibbidy: do i have to copy the directory in order for it to correctly play on ubuntu? i was hoping to avoid that
<wonderboy> banished: ok.. thanks..
<Name141> musikgoat: some people have complained about the bestek in HP and Dell system , and Bestek in general saying no matter if I buy a video card the PSU is a "ticking time bomb" and needs to be replaced ASAP. *shrug*
<banished> ska178: what happens if you start it from the windows partition?
<Ryan9104> banished: http://pastebin.com/m3b1f73a1
<sam_> isn't 32 bit i386? and 64bit i686?
<Hibbidy> ska178: I've since wiped XP from my system otherwise I'd give it a try.
<ska178> hibbidy: thank you banished: one sec, i'll give it a try
<microlith> sam_: i386 is a generic x86 32-bit compatibility arch, i686 is optimized for pentium-pro class processors or better
<microlith> 64-bit is x86_64
<sam_> ok
<banished> well, i368 is i368 class CPUs or better, to be exact ;-)
<sam_> so im using 32 bit
<Ryan9104> banished: http://pastebin.com/m3b1f73a1
<banished> Ryan9104: hm, looks like it's working..
<Nitrus> Hrmm, Registered, still cant join
<Ryan9104> yeah, but under Cheese it has stuff grayed out, I can't select my camera.
<Nitrus> Oh well. No biggie
<banished> Ryan9104: is there some output if you start cheese from the terminal?
<Ryan9104> banished: camorama says unable to capture image.
<Ryan9104> banished: haven't tried that.
<Ryan9104> banished: libv4l2: error turning on stream: Input/output error
<Ryan9104> banished: progress! TO GOOGLE!
<juankmilo> k???
<Nitrus> Alrighty!
<juankmilo> hi
<juankmilo> someone ther??
<banished> improbable
<surgy> hello
<juankmilo> ola
<juankmilo> bn o k???
<Templar_Xion> If memory is cached and 0 memory is 'free' is all the cache memory just waiting to be used?
<surgy> will someone help me diagnose my gamepad problem please? (i plug them both in and the os doesnt do anythign at all)
<banished> surgy: what are you expecting to happen?
<juankmilo> that is because you dont have the correct codecs
<ZykoticK9> surgy, "ls /dev/input" do you see a js0 and/or a js1 -- those would be your gamepad(s)
<banished> or just check dmesg
<nunolima> viva ppl
<juankmilo> juju
<juankmilo> hi
<juankmilo> what's up
<surgy> banished: furthermore when i open joy2key (to map my keyboard to my gamepad) it says: "Error opening /dev/js0!
<surgy> Are you sure you have joystick support in your kernel?
<ZykoticK9> !enter | juankmilo
<ubottu> juankmilo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<juankmilo> uju
<juankmilo> someone
<ZykoticK9> surgy, /dev/js0 isn't right it's /dev/input/js0 in unbuntu
<juankmilo> to chat
<banished> surgy: of cause - can you plkease past the last lines of your dmesg?
<surgy> ZykoticK9: i have js0,js1 and js2 in dev/input
<juankmilo> what happen
<musikgoat> !offtopic | juankmilo
<ubottu> juankmilo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<julixos> hola
<juankmilo> hola
<juankmilo> k mas
<julixos> tengo un pekeño problema
<ZykoticK9> surgy, so linux sees your gamepads!
<fvs> T_X: cache is cleared as needed
<surgy> banished: 178.118585] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 8
<surgy> [  178.118591] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 9
<musikgoat> !sp | julixos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<wapko> ghem: try holding shift while booting
<julixos> kien me puede asesorar???
<musikgoat> !es | juli
<ubottu> juli: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<banished> !paste | surgy
<surgy> ZykoticK9: so how do i make joy2key look in the right spot?
<ubottu> surgy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<juankmilo> k es
<wapko> ghem: lol. i should notice timestamps before replying :P
<julixos> kon java en mi xubuntu
<andres_> #ubuntu-es
<ghem> wapko, thanks but Jordan already helped me :P
<andres_> join #ubuntu-es
<juankmilo> uuuuuuuuuuuuuh
<ZykoticK9> surgy, i don't know never had to use it before.  what game are you trying to play?
<juankmilo> hablen algo bueno
<juankmilo> uju
<juankmilo> maldita sea
<surgy> ZykoticK9: epsxe psx emulator
<julixos> kien me puede asesorar komunidad???
<juankmilo> mueranse
<juankmilo> xao
<ZykoticK9> surgy, then you don't need joy2key!!!  just configure the input in your emulator(s)
<surgy> ZykoticK9: there are no gamepad plug ins for epsxe that im aware of (not for linux anyways)
<banished> that would be a pitty
<ZykoticK9> surgy, there is infact
<surgy> ZykoticK9: links?
<keragone> zhqt gq,epqd you hqve
<Wallace> anybody have any ideas as to why fetchmail retrieves all of my mail every time?  I have "no fetchall" option set
<keragone> danM
<ZykoticK9> surgy, it won't let me open epsxe across ssh connection - one second going to machine, brb
<julixos> hola
<keragone> allo
<keragone> azerty
<theshadow> I'm looking for a tool or piece of software to create timelines not gantt charts just plain old timelines. anyone have any ideas/suggestions?
<danijel5> i'm installed samba,on the other side i use win7 but there is no connection?
<julixos> porfavor ayudenme
<andres_> login #ubuntu-es
<jongbergs> danijel5: are you using karmic?
<danijel5> yes
<gaffo_home> anyone know much about ATI support and multiple monitors?
<jongbergs> danijel5: can you elaborate the issue?
<surgy> ZykoticK9: awesome thanks man
<julixos> holaaaaaaaaaa
<banished> gaffo_home: it probably works with fglrx, it might work with the radeon driver
<ZupZupper> bueno!
<jongbergs> !es | julixos
<ubottu> julixos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gaffo_home> banished, is the ati driver as nice and the nvidia one? or is fglrx a bunch of xorg.conf?
<ZykoticK9> surgy, it's called "ammoQ's padJoy"
<banished> gaffo_home: fglrx is the proprietary one, it's not as nice as the nvida driver (by far) but still better than the current open xorg driver
<hyperstream> isnt nvidia more supported
<danijel5> i'm install and configured samba but i think that i'm maybe in wrong with wins
<surgy> ZykoticK9: googling
<keragone> not
<franc> !serbian
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<gaffo_home> banished, you have any experience with quad head and ati?
 * gaffo_home hopes
<keragone> i specify geforce is not
<banished> gaffo_home: nope
<keragone> hoMbrew install
<danijel5> jongbergs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=install+samba
<banished> gaffo_home: well, it should work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Vf8R_gOec
<ZykoticK9> surgy, you can download it from http://www.ammoq.com/ if you didn't find it already
<SirTopHat> my ubuntu laptop here, it used to recognize SD cards, but now it doesn't. I also used to work with the sound but that's also gone
<surgy> ZykoticK9: ok my psx controller (hooked up through a usb adaptor) is working perfect. my xbox 360 gamepad is not doing anything
<SirTopHat> I think this has something to do with erasing "toshiba system volume"
<rroblak> what's the recommended way to disable init scripts?
<Wallace> anybody know of an alternative to fetchmail for retrieving email via pop3?
<ZykoticK9> surgy, sorry man can't/won't help with 360 pad -- hopefully someone else knows about that
<rroblak> delete the symlink?  change permissions?  update-rc.d?  change permissions?
<surgy> can someone help me get my xbox 360 gamepad to work please?
<sync3times> Wallace, so what is the beef with fetchmail?
<Wallace> sync3times, it retrieves *all* of my email every time...even with nofetchall set :(
<sync3times> Wallace, you are telling it to leave mail on the server?
<Wallace> sync3times, yes, but even so, it should only retrieve messages which haven't been seen before
<SirTopHat> is it possible ubuntuy was dependant on files in the partition "Toshiba system volume" to use some hardware?
<sync3times> Wallace, but why would you do that.   If you just want to read mail, use google
<pieces> So I have two desktops, one is sharing files and the other is able to access all the shares except the ones on an external drive.  When I try to access these it says "Unable to mount windows share"  Can someone please help?
<Magnesium> Monocian: Hey Monocian, did you ever get your discs working?
<gobyfish> hello,everybody
<Wallace> sync3times, yuck, not going near googlemail....i have a mail account at my isp - i want to retrieve it locally, and then make it available via imap
<sync3times> Wallace, fine, then why are you leaving it to build up on the isp server?
<Wallace> sync3times, i got it all sorted, except for the part where it retrieves all messages every time - despite the option not to do so :\
<zerq> i ran into the ugly side of gmail the other day, sent a mail to a craigslist address and suddenly my account was locked and had to enter my mobile number and get them to sms me a validation code.. and i don't have a mobile phone <.<
<porter1> rroblak, I believe update-rc.d should work just fine
<Wallace> sync3times, cus I don't trust it yet - i might want to fall back to pop3 directly from thunderbird to isp
<zerq> as convenient as webmail is.. that made me want to go back to the oldschool way asap
<Wallace> sync3times, isp deletes it after a month anyway
<sync3times> Wallace, ah
<Wallace> sync3times, so....if fetchmail did what it said, and "nofetchall" retrieved just the unseen messages, everything would be happy.  but for some reason, nofetchall is having no effect :(
<sync3times> Wallace, does your isp support forwarding your mail to another account?
<nbc> bye
<Wallace> sync3times, i can't figure it out, so i wanna try something else
<Wallace> sync3times, no, no forwarding
<LordDragon> hey guys. anyone know of a way to generate those special chars like "squared" or spanish letters etc?
<LordDragon> i know windows has a char map, but im not sure how to do it on ubuntu
<Kudi> does volwheel take too much cpu (over 50%) for anyone else?
<sync3times> Wallace, luck
<Wallace> sync3times, thanks :\
<zerq> wonder if hushmail offers free pop3..
<zerq> or..anyone other than google..
<pieces> LordDragon, Look up alt characters
<Kudi> how do you open volwheel
<gaffo_home> banished, that's just silly :)
<pieces> So I have two desktops, one is sharing files and the other is able to access all the shares except the ones on an external drive.  When I try to access these it says "Unable to mount windows share"  Can someone please help?
<LordDragon> pieces, those alt char codes work with utf-8 chars?
<pieces> LordDragon; I donno, I just know thats what I used when I needed spanish characters.  http://www.tedmontgomery.com/tutorial/altchrc.html
<zerq> oh wait.. i have my own domain running a mailserver.. lol >.>
<zerq> i'll just use that
<LordDragon> thanks pieces
<ZupZupper> pieces: what os on both desktops?
<pieces> LordDragon, NP
<rai_> is transmission equivalent to bittorrent in download speed?
<maco> rai_: transmission is a bittorrent client
<ZupZupper> rai_: transmission is a client for the bittorrent protocol
<SirTopHat> I just installed 9.04 onto my Toshiba Satellite laptop, and it's not recognizing SD cards when I put them in.
<SirTopHat> It used to in my old ubuntu installation but I had to format everything.
<SirTopHat> There was a "Toshiba System Volume" partition, maybe this was needed for some hardware?
<SirTopHat> ALSA can't open either
<alexandre> hello, i just installed ubunto here. how do i stop the
<zerq> SirTopHat: that system volume was probably just a restore partition, shouldn't effect linux drivers..
<ZupZupper> SirTopHat: that Volume was just for restoring windows
<pieces> ZupZupper, ubuntu 9.10 on the one sharing, 9.04 on the one trying to access the shares
<alexandre> stop for asking authentication to make changes or to see others drivers?
<ZupZupper> pieces: how's the external connected and is it sharing over smb?
<zerq> SirTopHat: did it recommend any restricted drivers after booting up 9.04?
<SirTopHat> well when it was there the hardware worked all the way and now it doesn't
<SirTopHat> no
<pieces> connected with usb, and yes sharing using smb
<ZupZupper> SirTopHat: what version of ubuntu did you previously?
<SirTopHat> I'm letting it install updates, maybe one of those will fix it
<SirTopHat> same 9.04
<zerq> hmm.. haven't tried SD cards on my netbook since installing 9.10..
<zerq> looks like it works though
<ZupZupper> pieces: do you have another system you can test the shares with?
<alexandre> how do i cancel the authentication thing that pop up every time?
<owen1> is there any good tutorial i should follow for configuring my awesome (3.3.4 on ubuntu 9.10)?
<ZupZupper> hooray for vmware =)
<SirTopHat> how can I check if it's there, just not being automounted
<ZupZupper> SirTopHat: plug it in and run dmesg
<ZupZupper> see if its detected
<SirTopHat> that's a lot of output.
<SirTopHat> it didn't fit into the window.
<ZupZupper> SirTopHat: it'll be near the bottom
<zerq> scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Multi-Card       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<zerq> should say something like that
<SirTopHat> hm
<SirTopHat> I don't see anything like that
<alexandre> i justed installed ubuntu here, it's pretty cool so far
<Kudi> is the keybindings file for openbox located in home/.config/openbx/rc.xml?
<SirTopHat> It can't allocate EISA slows 1 through 7.
<SirTopHat> slots*
<SirTopHat> EISA detected 0 cards.
<SirTopHat> revelent?
<danijel5> i'm installed samba,on the other side i use win7 but there is no connection,i use karmic koala,can somebody help me with steps?
<tmus> having installed karmic using debootstrap, i'm having trouble getting my danish keyboard to work... I'm sure i'm missing some tiny bit... Anyone?
<pieces> ZupZupper, yeah I just tried with my laptop, ubuntu 9.04 i get the same message
<pieces> ZupZupper, I have tried unsharing and resharing too and that hasnt worked wither
<ZupZupper> pieces: smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<ZupZupper> try mounting it manually
<ZupZupper> you might get a more verbose error
<owen1> how do you guys organize all the config for the different apps you are using? is it all in .config folder?
<pieces> ZupZupper, its an open share do i still need user name and stuff?
<ZupZupper> pieces: nah try without it
<ZupZupper> pieces: if that fails, use a username and pass, see if it succeeds
<pieces> ZupZupper, so just smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o
<chuckf_> I'm having an issue with grub2. I just got a new laptop today with Win7. I installed Kubuntu and shrank the windows partition. Set up the Kubuntu side of things okay. Rebooted to configure the win7. After a couple of reboots there and some updates I now cannot boot. I see the bios post, the grub2 header then the screen goes white for a few seconds and reboots.
<SirTopHat> how can I check if my SD card slot is recognized at all
<Warp4> SirDidi lspci or dmesg
<ZupZupper> pieces: you don't need the -o
<pieces> ok
<SirTopHat> I don't see anything about it there, Warp4.
<SirTopHat> bbl
<Zombie> Is there a place I can get a good Ubuntu Mupen64Plus 1.5 build?
<pieces> ZupZupper, mount error: can not change directory into mount target /mnt/Videos
<ZupZupper> pieces: whats the whole command you ran?
<alexandre> how do i login with the root user?
<zerq> "For a better Gmail experience, use a fully supported browser."
<pieces> ZupZupper $ smbmount //desktop/Videos /mnt/Videos
<zerq> maybe i just won't use gmail anymore, fascists ;p
<wgrant> !sudo | alexandre
<gebrax> alexandre can system >>login
<ubottu> alexandre: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<chuckf_> alexandre: what is your need to log in as root?
<ZupZupper> pieces: does /mnt/Videos exist locally?
<pieces> ZupZupper, no, just /mnt
<ZupZupper> pieces: create /mnt/Videos and try the command again
<ZupZupper> chuckf_: he's trying to disable the prompts for his password
<Razass> hello all - I am attempting to boot xampp on startup but nothing works - I have tried in the startup info in the gui (9.10) and by placing it in the rc.local   any tips?
<pieces> ZupZupper retrying with upper case share name
<pieces> mount error(6): No such device or address
<eridu> My screen will lock, but my screensaver doesn't activate no matter what screensaver I use. I'm running 9.10, and saw that there were bugs in this area earlier in the release. Is there a fix for this?
<tmus> having installed karmic using debootstrap, i'm having trouble getting my danish keyboard to work... I'm sure i'm missing some tiny bit... Anyone?
<theneoindian> hi ,  my usb headset goes mute for no reason . why is dis happening ?
<l43a2> its sick of listening to u ?
<Razass> lol - anyone here have any experience booting xampp on startup?
<theneoindian> hi ,  my usb headset goes mute for no reason . why is dis happening ?
<theneoindian> helo guys , anybody there ???
<Jordan_U> theneoindian: No
<theneoindian> Jordan_U, wat ;)
<mom> hi i installed proggy clean mono ttf and it looks terrible at 13+ pt size as my terminal font . . . is there like an anti-aliasing option or something?
<adminewb> I'd like some help with a corrupted partition table in a dual boot system; any relatively advanced configuration people active here?
<scott258> Halo. ;D
<theneoindian> hi ,  my usb headset goes mute for no reason . why is dis happening ?
<scott258> What brand headset?
<leaf-sheep> u dunno y teh usb headset go go quizzle fo shizzle no reason, my little bro, u ned 2 google and kick it down with bugs boys at launchpad, fo sho get your problem done asap. repeat is no good here.
<mom> 16 and 18 pt look bad too
<wapko> lol
<theneoindian> scott258, creative
<Blue1> why doesn't unrar -e <filename> work?
<theneoindian> i usually 've to go to the padevchooser and unmute the headset .
<scott258> When I ping an IP why doesn't it stop after 4 pings and give me the results?
<leaf-sheep> Blue1: unrar is not installed?
<tony_> t.com
<ardchoille> Blue1: try: unrar e <filename>
<wapko> Blue1: isnt it unrar e file
<wgrant> scott258: Because only Windows ping stops after four pings by default. Press Ctrl+C to stop it.
<scott258> Thanks.
<Tartaros> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Blue1> ardchoille: that worked - wow that's weird - first time I've seen an option without the dash
<leaf-sheep> scott258: You can use "ping -c 4 scott.com" to give it a count of pings.
<Tartaros> hmm, is there a channel here somewhat specialised to apparmor?
<ardchoille> Blue1: tar also needs no dashes now
<Dadman> Question - Am I correct in assuming my Ubuntu Linux is not subject to viruses and hacks associated with Windows?
<flexible> i've recently set up ubuntu 9.10 on an old computer to work as a headless fileserver, however torrentflux seems to only manage up to 16~kbps, whereas my iMac, on the same network, manages to acheive up to 1.2megs a second... can anyone help me work out what is wrong?
<Aislin1> Anyone awake?
<Blue1> ardchoille: I probably haven't touched rar or tar in about 2-3 years or so
<scott258> I thought some of the commands would be like CMD's.
<adminewb> well no takers on partition table corruption so far, how about help on disk imaging for backup, done from a recovery mode shell?
<ardchoille> !virus | Dadman
<ubottu> Dadman: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<leaf-sheep> Dadman: You're correct.  Right on the money.
<jeez1234> where do i change desktop icon text font properties?
<dhiaeldeen> welcome to my site , www.3dkernel.com , for blender users ...
<ardchoille> Dadman: However, that doesn't mean you can stop working on security, computer security is a process, not a product
<Aislin1> I may be being retarded, but I think it's my wireless card/whatever. I'm having trouble connecting to the internet in ubuntu netbook remix. My problem seems to be common, given I have the BCM4312 card thing, but I can't find/install fw-cutter.
<Aislin1> Anyone familiar with netbook remix?
<Aislin1> Should I take that as a no?
<Tartaros> Aislin1: netbook remix is not really different from ubuntu as such, it only has a launcher as desktop background a nd a few such little features...
<ardchoille> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Tartaros> so you shouldn't ask about netbook remix if it's wireless card you have problem with
<bazhang> Aislin1, if this is karmic check in hardware drivers
<Jordan_U> Aislin1: Can you connect via ethernet to install fwcutter?
<Aislin1> I just tried that, no luck.
<flexible> i've recently set up ubuntu 9.10 on an old computer to work as a headless fileserver, however torrentflux seems to only manage up to 16~kbps, whereas my iMac, on the same network, manages to acheive up to 1.2megs a second... can anyone help me work out what is wrong?
<Aislin1> Did the sodu apt-get thing and I got E: package could not be found
<adminewb> disk imaging for backup anyone?
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/324846/  i am unable to load compiz fusion and need help in finding why please
<switchgirl> the link is info on my pc
<jeez1234> does gconf-editor allow me to change icon font properties?
<Jordan_U> Aislin1: What exactly did you run, "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" ?
<bazhang> adminewb, backintime-gnome ?
<wgrant> jeez1234: System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts doesn't do what you want? It has a "Desktop font" option?
<leaf-sheep> jeez1234: Did you check out Fonts in Appaerances?
<bazhang> !info backintime-common | adminewb
<ubottu> adminewb: backintime-common (source: backintime): simple backup/snapshot system. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.26-3 (karmic), package size 74 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Dadman> Question 2 - Is there an open-source version of a masking/personal internet security  software like "Ghost Surf"?
<Aislin1> Assume "sudo apt-get install" for the beginning of each. I tried fw-cutter, fwcutter, b43-fwcutter, b4312-fwcutter
<ardchoille> Aislin1: apt-cache search -n fwcutter
<scott258> BANANA MAN!
<adminewb> ubottu: thanks for the tip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeez1234> wgrant, leaf-sheep: i did, i need to change the color, it clashes with my desktop :(
<bazhang> switchgirl, which wireless card, what drivers did you install and from where
<adminewb> bazhang, thank you also
<bazhang> switchgirl, make that video card
<cellofellow> adminewb: ubottu is a bot
<scott258> Ubottu.
<switchgirl> ati x300 bazhang
<bazhang> scott258, ??
<flexible> i've recently set up ubuntu 9.10 on an old computer to work as a headless fileserver, however torrentflux seems to only manage up to 16~kbps, whereas my iMac, on the same network, manages to acheive up to 1.2megs a second... can anyone help me work out what is wrong?
<leaf-sheep> jeez1234: You can customize themes. Text is one of the options.  You always can use a different themes.
<Jordan_U> Aislin1: Can you install any packages?
<Jordan_U> flexible: Do you have apropriate port forewarding set up?
<TriStarGlobal>  hi i am new to this, when i went to #msql channel i get this http://pastebin.com/d14b3dbca why i have same username and password as this
<Tartaros> I need some help with apparmor: I tried enabling it for firefox, but when enabled, firefox silently dies while starting, without even showing a window. I tried "complain" and "audit" on it, but then when I run logprof it shows no change... what's wrong?
<sync3times> flexible, your inbound ports are pointing to the other one
<Jordan_U> !register | TriStarGlobal
<ubottu> TriStarGlobal: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<jeez1234> leaf-sheep: i tried that too, nothing specifies the color of icon text!
<flexible> Jordan_U: I have never had to set up port forwarding
<flexible> Jordan_U: However, i did go ahead and set it up after it failed to work...
<Jordan_U> flexible: Is torrentflux setup to use upnp?
<flexible> not that i am aware... unless it is set by defailt
<flexible> *default
<scott258> Has Microsoft programmed a version of messenger for Ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> jeez1234: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/
<Jordan_U> flexible: Are you using torrentflux on your mac or another client?
<bazhang> scott258, please keep chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> scott258: No and I doubt they ever will
<flexible> on linux
<flexible> however, i am using the web interface throughout my home network
<DanaG> Dang, Lucid kernels don't have acpi debug enabled.
<DanaG> I want to get the output from statements like this in my dsdt:
<DanaG>                     Store ("Current active Display Devices Variable", Debug)
<bazhang> DanaG, you are aware #ubuntu+1 is open now?
<IdleOne> DanaG: wrong channel
<akyapt> how to remove applications using terminal??
<DanaG> Er, same is true for non-Lucid.
<DanaG> I'm using a bit of a hackup: Lucid kernel, Karmic everything-else.
<Jordan_U> !apt | akyapt
<ubottu> akyapt: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<flexible> Jordan_U: does ubuntu 9.10 come with an active firewall?
<ardchoille> akyapt: see the package management section of my tutorial: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<Jordan_U> !firewall | flexible
<ubottu> flexible: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<bazhang> akyapt, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<flexible> right, but would that have any impact on my torrenting?
<Tartaros> or sudo apt-get purge
<akyapt> bazhang :thats not working
<Jordan_U> flexible: By default, no
<bazhang> akyapt, for which program
<DanaG> CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set
<DanaG> phooey.
<akyapt> bazhang :playonlinux
<Tartaros> flexible: how busy is that computer?
<flexible> right... so what would be the problem? should i assume it to be torrentflux related or router
<bazhang> akyapt, how was it installed
<akyapt> bazhang :from the termianl
<akyapt> bazhang :from the terminal
<flexible> Tartaros: not at all - it does nothing except run and download torrents..,
<bazhang> akyapt, is playonlinux in the repos
<Tartaros> akyapt: by "removing" you mean uninstalling, right?
<lcb> hi. i would like to try a  32-bit server release but looks like last version (9.10) it's only for 64-bit machines. since i need a lightweight server (for home use) what  do  you suggest to download?
<bazhang> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-1 (karmic), package size 759 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<flexible> which is doesn't do well considering it is only getting 20kbs, when it should be getting almost 1mb
<akyapt> bazhang :yes
<akyapt> tartaros:yes
<bazhang> akyapt, paste.ubuntu.com with the errors
<wgrant> lcb: You can download the 32-bit release.
<wgrant> lcb: They just won't send out CDs of it.
<scott258> Does anyone know a site where I'd find a Linux User Group in SA?
<bart_> SA?
<scott258> South Australia.
<Tartaros> flexible: well but do you really know how busy it is?
<lcb> wgrant, is it possible to download? torrent or something?
<bart_> No sorry
<jeez1234> leaf-sheep: thanks for the help, gnome-color-chooser simplifies that i guess!
<Jordan_U> lcb: There is 32 bit 9.10, Ubuntu won't be dropping 32 bit support for any version any time soon
<knoppies> SA could be South Australia, South Africa, and a few places in the states. pick one.
<wgrant> lcb: See http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<flexible> Tartaros: no, i don't.
<Tartaros> flexible: and what's that for a computer?
<akyapt> bazhang :Reading state information... Done
<akyapt> Package steam is not installed, so not removed
<akyapt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<akyapt> sujit@server1:~$ sudo apt-get remove playonlinux
<akyapt> Reading package lists... Done
<akyapt> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot3> akyapt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> akyapt, not here
<scott258> Is it my fault I'm so use to saying "SA" instead of "South Australia" ?
<UnixDawg> ok I installed atftpd
<Tartaros> akyapt: it says "steam" is not installed
<lcb> oops... i missed that one (PC (Intel x86) server install CD)  . Thanks wgrant  and Jordan_U
<UnixDawg> and in /etc/default/aftpd
<Tartaros> . so you cant remove it
<akyapt> tartaros:ya but it is
<akyapt> bazhang ya i was showing u
<DanaG> oh, and: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/423314
<UnixDawg> I change USE_INETD to = false
<bazhang> akyapt, paste.ubuntu.com NOT here
<UnixDawg> this should make it run in stand alone right
<akyapt> bazhang :k
<flexible> Tartaros: the computer is simply a backup system/fileserver with movies/songs/data etc that runs internally on the home network... nothing major or fancy....
<Tartaros> flexible: yeah but what it's simply too weak cpu and/or memory wise to perform better?
<bart_> exit
<MikeChelen> after changing the device profile in sound hardware tab, my bluetooh headphones no longer appear. is there some way to reset this?
<flexible> Tartaros: it was a spare computer from my father's office. what does this have to do with torrenting?
<bazhang> flexible, are other computers sharing this network bandwidth
<Tartaros> "what it's simply too weak cpu and/or memory wise to perform better?" is what it might have to do with torrenting
<Tartaros> what if* more like
<DanaG> grr, HP changed stuff, so now fn-f4 just sends super-P.
<flexible> so a 1ghz computer is incapable of downloading a file? don't be ridiculous...
<bazhang> Tartaros, its unlikely that will affect dl speeds
<bazhang> flexible, so shared bandwidth?
<flexible> bazhang: yeh, a lot are, but as previously stated this problem never occured on my iMac, on the same network... and in fact whilst downloading on torrentflux, my transmission on iMac reaches speeds of 800kb
<flexible> yes
<bazhang> flexible, I would suggest if not then it is a upnp issue
<Tartaros> flexible: you never said how fast it is, that's what I was asking about, mr. ridiculous
<bazhang> flexible, what is the total available, if iMac is using 800k
<bazhang> Tartaros, no need for that
<flexible> hahahaha okay tartaros
<flexible> uhm, generally i max out on http downloading at around 1.3mb/s
<Tartaros> bazhang: need for what?
<bazhang> Tartaros, no name-calling. please stop.
<Tartaros> can't stop what i didn't start
<bazhang> flexible, then I would look to upnp port forwarding
<flexible> on which end, my router or on torrentflux?
<Kvist> jbo
<bazhang> flexible, never used torrentflux, have you checked in settings/preferences? my router automatically does it as I have it setup that way
<flexible> yeh i have it set up, just checked
<bazhang> flexible, that is where I would be looking
<flexible> so the problem lies in torrentflux?
<MikeChelen> flexible: upnp needs to be supported by both router & software
<bazhang> flexible, not sure will check their documentation
<MikeChelen> flexible: an alternative is to manually forward some ports on the router, and set torrenflux to use those
<flexible> Mike, i also did that
<bazhang> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1124310.html flexible this may help
<hernan_> hola
<bazhang> !es | hernan_
<ubottu> hernan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hernan_> hi
<flexible> looked at that, didn't find much help... is there a better alternative that has a web interface
<MikeChelen> flexible: deluge is pretty good
<MikeChelen> think vuze has one as well
<flexible> is it in the repositories?
<bazhang> flexible, better alternative with webui? deluge for one
<bazhang> flexible, yep
<flexible> apt-get install deluge?
<MikeChelen> yup and deluge-webui
<mneptok> flexible: i use Deluge, but the default torrent client Transmission has a web ui.
<spO> how long is it going to take for a new kernel witht he new gcc 4.4.2 ?   4.4.1 gcc has problems
<flexible> oh, transmission has one?
<flexible> well i might as well try that, as it works flawlessly on my mac
<flexible> is there a commandline tool that i can use that will display the current running processes
<DanaG> ps?
<scunizi> flexible: top, htop, mtop
<DanaG> htop is nice.
<bazhang> flexible, why not just get rtorrent :)
<flexible> what is rtorrent?
<mneptok> flexible: CLI client based on ncurses
<scunizi> flexible: or transmission
<flexible> bazhang: why that over transmission
<mneptok> flexible: Transmission is installed by default.
<mneptok> flexible: (on desktop systems)
<bazhang> flexible, just a suggestion as you were talking about command line
<leaf-sheep> flexible: Minimal. Small footprint. Terminal (not GUI).
<computer> does remote desktop come with xubuntu? all i see is remote desktop viwer
<squ1d> Greetings from America!
<arvinoids> hello need help with saa7130 tuner
<flexible> yep, just started a torrent on transmission, and it is getting 350kbps...
<flexible> thanks guys
<bazhang> flexible, you're welcome
<b0w> whats the name of the package
<scott258> In what directory would I find programming programs (That are already installed) ?
<b0w> ubuntu restricted extras??
<squ1d> Hows um everyone?
<leaf-sheep> b0w: http://tinyurl.com/yhrrao2
<b0w> thanks
<kbp> Hi i have a question. I need to install bunches of web services on ubuntu desktop. Instead of install 1 by 1 (ftp,lamp etc.) can I just insert the ubuntu server cd and use repositories?
<leaf-sheep> kbp: What do you mean? Regardless of Gnome, KDE, XFCE, Server-related, etc, etc... everything are on Ubuntu repo.  Also, Server-edition does not have any GUI.
<scunizi> kbp: do it from terminal .. sudo tasksel .. and it will give you a menu to choose from .. check off what you want and go..
<squ1d> join ubuntu-offtopic
<squ1d> sorry, dang commands
<megamanx1978> Hi
<treebear1> hows it going
<DanaG> grr, I guess I need to file a bug about needing a super-P hotkey.
<treebear1> you can set your own hotkeys
<DanaG> I mean, my laptop no longer gives the XF86Video key on fn-f4... it gives super-P.
<flan_suse> Is there anyone here that uses Amarok in GNOME?
<DanaG> Or "Mod4+P", as gnome says.
<treebear1> xmodmap
 * DanaG tries making Linux not claim to be Windows 7.
<treebear1> no, but vlc is a lot easier
<kbp> leaf-sheep, scunizi : thank you... actually I tried to do it offline because the repositories is too slow. My internet speed is like 1MBs but the server speed is just 8KBs.
<Blue1> flan_suse: yes I do
<megamanx1978> I recently switched from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and now I have sound issues I hope I dont have to downgrade back to 9.04 to fix that
<flan_suse> Blue1, question: Does Amarok on your GNOME environment play audio CDs? (And what backend do you use? Xine or GStreamer?)
<Jevon> DOes anyone have experience checking out through SVN
<Blue1> flan_suse: not tried audio cd - and I use gstreamer
<Tartaros> kbp: try another repository server. you should be able to find one that is faster than 8KBps
<arvinoids> hi all, need help. how do I make FM work on encore ENLTV-FM.
<kbp> Tartaros: which one do you recommend?
<Tartaros> megamanx1978: try formulating a question, and include more info than "sound issues" :)
<flan_suse> Blue1, if you have an audio CD, try it out some time.
<Tartaros> kbp: probably "main" :)
<Blue1> flan_suse: burning a cd now --
<scunizi> kbp: you might be able to do it from the server cd.. just enable the cd option in the repository section and disable the internet based ones.. worth a shot.
<nanotube> Jevon: what are you checking out?
<Tartaros> kbp: and also ofc. one that seems closest to ou. if neither is fast, just try some random ones :)
<Jevon> image files and folders from a website
<napster> Hi all...
<Tartaros> !hi | napster
<ubottu> napster: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<napster> Can I use kdenlive on xfce..?
<napster> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<megamanx1978> Well in games my sound gets some static then stops playing after a few minutes
<napster> !kdenlive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive
<freaky[t]> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<megamanx1978> That did not happen in 9.04
<napster> bots don't know....!
<nanotube> Jevon: well just use the "svn checkout" command, assuming you have svn installed...
<dman> for some reason my gnome-settings-daemon and volume control applet are using about 500mb of ram in most current 9.10, anyone know whats up?
<ron_007> how can i install office 2007 in ubuntu 9-10?
<Jevon> getting an unrecognized URL scheme. I am assuming it is because I have ssh://library here
<Jevon> why would you install office?
<scunizi> ron_007: what do you need in office that isn't in openoffice?
<napster> ron_007: You mean open Office..?
<bazhang> ron_007, check the appdb , help in #winhq
<freaky[t]> ron_007 theres openoffice for linux ;D test it ^^
<bazhang> !appdb | ron_007
<ubottu> ron_007: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nanotube> Jevon: so you're trying to access the svn repo through ssh, then?
<Jevon> yes
<Tartaros> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<napster> !welcome | kannan
<ubottu> kannan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> ron_007, check that website and /join #winehq
<napster> Can I use kdenlive on xfce..?
<kannan> did vuze update to 4.3.0.4 to anyone automatically?
<ron_007> open office is not that good.
<scunizi> napster: should be able to
<nanotube> Jevon: svn checkout svn+ssh://your.domain.com/full/path/to/repository
<Jevon> ron_007: what extra functions do you need
<bazhang> ron_007, then ask in that channel after using that website
<nanotube> Jevon: the key is "svn+ssh"
<kannan> did vuze update to 4.3.0.4 to anyone automatically?
<napster> scunizi: You tried..?
<bazhang> napster, install it and try
<bazhang> kannan, nope
<Jevon> nanotube: THanks for the tip. At least I got it that far, now I just need it to see the repo
<scunizi> napster: installing will pull in the necessary dependancies.. you could also look at LiVeS at www.getdeb.net
<nanotube> Jevon: :)
<om26er> how can i mount a usb after unmounting it. ( i don't want to have a custom mount point it should automatically make on)
<kannan> bazhang, it seems 4.3.0.4 released and in windows it already updated.. in karmic it's not updating.. do u kno any soluiton..?
<Tartaros> om26er: click on it in nautilus?
<Dantonic> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<om26er> Tartaros, i wan't a terminal way
<Nightlonewolf> om26er: mount <drive name>
<Tartaros> well I'm a clicky person :)
<bazhang> kannan, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro; the newest dont enter the repos immediately upon their release. you could compile or search for a PPA I suppose not sure why you would need the higher number though
<Nightlonewolf> the drive name is something like /dev/sda1
<om26er> Nightlonewolf, but i also have to give a mount point?
<Nightlonewolf> mount <drivename> <directory to mount on>
<Nightlonewolf> if my memory serves correct, if not, mount --help always works
<nanotube> om26er: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually%20Mounting   in particular look at 'pmount'
<seidos> chromeos or android in virtual box?
<Dantonic> How do I figure out my desktop's IP so that I can connect to it remotely through SSH?
<Dantonic> I have openssh installed
<Tartaros> om26er: 9.04 or 9.1?
<kannan> bazhang , i didn't install it from repos.. and i have 4.3.0.0. it seems it has some bugs.. so ,want a higher number ;)
<bazhang> seidos, ask in #vbox
<Nightlonewolf> or, om26er  you could edit /etc/fstab (BACK IT UP if you edit it) set a custom directory to it, then use mount <drive>
<seidos> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> kannan, good luck then
<leaf-sheep> Dantonic: By typing "ifconfig eth0" in your Desktop.  Alternative, find out the IP addresses via router website.
<Dantonic> leaf-sheep, ah, so I'll probably need a router address I'm guessing.  What if my ISP provides me with a dynamic ip, is there a way to configure it so I can always ssh through to my dekstop?
<om26er_> Nightlonewolf, after unmounting is there a way to mount it again without giving it a mount point (or system should think its plugged in again)
<nanotube> om26er: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually%20Mounting   in particular look at 'pmount'
<scunizi> om26er: you could create a directory in /media with sudo mkdir /media/sda1 and then mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<ctmjr> Dantonic: quik and dirty way google "whats my ip"
<Nightlonewolf> well, if you want to do it the quick and dirty way, unplug it, and plug it back in; thats what i do for my usb
<leaf-sheep> Dantonic: If you're using router, you'll have to forward port 22 to your desktop.  Also, you could use no-ip or dynsdns. Those are free services.
<nanotube> Nightlonewolf: that's my favorite method, as well. :P
<Dantonic> leaf-sheep, thank you I'll look into that
<leaf-sheep> Dantonic: Basically, you'd be doing "ssh Dantonic.no-ip.org" ;o
<om26er_> scunizi, nanotube i don't want to mount by giving it a mount point. it should be like i plugged it again without getting the usb out
<Tartaros> om26er_: what ubuntu version are you using?
<nanotube> om26er_: as i said before: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Using%20pmount   which explicitly states that you can leave off the mountpoint option, and it will mount in /media/devicename
<Nightlonewolf> nanotube; i think it works the best,  :P
<ctmjr> om26er: if it is in fstab then just run mount /dev/device
<om26er_> nanotube, yes it hink pmount is what i wan't
<nanotube> om26er_: give it a try ;)
<MK13> is there a way to install ubuntu to another partition while booted into a pre-existing installation?
<nanotube> Nightlonewolf: only when you are within physical reach of the machine in question ;)
<Tartaros> om26er_: if you're using 9.10 then what you want is "devkit-disks --mount"
<om26er_> nanotube, great that worked thanx
<Nightlonewolf> well, if my hands aren't i have other methods of getting the usb out and in again
<eternalswd> pynotify and notify-send fail for me on 64-bit karmic.  This is an upgrade from jaunty.  Anyone know any fixes?  I get libnotify-Message: GetServerInformation call failed: Too few arguments in reply libnotify-Message: Error getting spec version
<nanotube> Nightlonewolf: heh.
<nanotube> om26er_: excellent :)
 * Nightlonewolf points at slave and yells at her to put the usb out and in again
<nanotube> Tartaros: yet another fancy new tool, eh?
<Nightlonewolf> :P
<SanityInAnarchy> So, after just about any amount of access, one of my drives is resetting itself. Is it the drive or the controller?
<burningatrocity> hello
<Nightlonewolf> Hello burningatrocity
<burningatrocity> got a question to start
<burningatrocity> how do I register my name?
<burningatrocity> can't remember, been too long since I've used linux
<Tartaros> nanotube: dunno about that. All I know is that ubuntu has moved from hal to DeviceKit regarding mounting stuff
<nanotube> burningatrocity: you mean, register on this irc network?
<Jevon> burningatrocity: ./chanserv help
<nanotube> Tartaros: ah, yea i remember hearing something about it...
<nanotube> Tartaros: is devkit any better than hal?
<Tartaros> how should I know :) I'm just a puny user
<virtuald> Why does it take so long to boot Karmic when you don't get a DHCP reply?
<nanotube> Tartaros: haha ic
<Nightlonewolf> ok, well, my body is slowly shutting down (considered i just forgot to put a main() function in my program) so, i'm out for the night have fun you ppl!
<nanotube> virtuald: probably because it has some kind of long timeout on failure to get an ip...
<nanotube> Nightlonewolf: sweet dreams ;)
<seidos> night lonewolf
<Jevon> burningatrocity: ./nickserv help, my mistake
<burningatrocity> ok thanks
<Nightlonewolf> you too nanotube :P
<Jordan_U> MK13: You can use debootstrap but it's not easy ( and there may be a better way )
<nanotube> Nightlonewolf: tx i'm about to hit the sack myself
<MK13> Jordan_U,  i think i found what i was looking for here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux  thanks for that suggestion though
<mom> hi does anyone know why when i print proggy fonts they look fine at 16pt, but they look terrible when displayed in ubuntu?
<SanityInAnarchy> Should I even be asking in this channel?  I think my hard drive is dying, that or my whole box:  http://pastebin.com/m6f1b5e77
<SanityInAnarchy> those are the results of 'grep ata3 /var/log/kern.log'
<virtuald> nanotube: Yeah but what could wait/hang like that?
<nanotube> SanityInAnarchy: try running some smart disk diagnostics tools?
<nanotube> virtuald: dunno - whatever it is that's expecting an ip address ;)
<virtuald> Also my consoles are gone
<SanityInAnarchy> nanotube:  I do run them. Found no errors in the error log. Both short and long selftest as recently as a few days ago found no errors.
<virtuald> Which make recovery mode unusable
<kermit_> is there any indonesian ubuntu user
<kermit_> is there any indonesian ubuntu user
<nanotube> SanityInAnarchy: hrm, well, try asking in ##linux or ##hardware, maybe...
<om26er_> kermit_, others are also gonna help u
<Jordan_U> kermit_: There is an indonesian channel, #ubuntu-id
<Jordan_U> mom: Are you using the pcf version of the fonts?
<mom> Jordan_U, nope, im using the ttf
<mom> Jordan_U, i copied to my .fonts directory
<virtuald> What's strange is I flashed my BIOS and now I get a new MAC on every cold boot. My isp's shitty system won't give me an internal ip as it should so I can't register my MAC from this computer.
<Jordan_U> mom: Try the .pcf versions since they are bitmap fonts and ttf is vector based
<Jordan_U> virtuald: You can set your mac address in System > Preferences > Networking
<mom> Jordan_U, just copy to my .fonts directory?
<Jordan_U> mom: Yes
<scunizi> !fonts | mom
<ubottu> mom: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mom> Jordan_U, i will need to delete the ttf files?
<virtuald> And when i tried to set my MAC in /etc/interfaces nothing worked
<Jordan_U> mom: I don't know
<SanityInAnarchy> nanotube:  Yeah, smart is going to be useless. The kernel is automatically resetting the drive, frequently, which resets the SMART test.
<Jordan_U> virtuald: Use System > Preferences > Networking
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<virtuald> I can't use network manager, it's crippled compared to ifupdown
<Jordan_U> virtuald: How so?
<johnny2good> sleep ;-{
<virtuald> It doesn't do bridges or 6to4 and I need that for virtual machines
<nanotube> SanityInAnarchy: hrm... well i guess you have to figure this out by elimination. try (a) booting from a livecd of a known-working distro, to rule out any software problems (b) take out the disk try it on a different computer, to rule out motherboard problems or confirm disk hardware problems  ... you know, the usual :)
<RabidNelson> I have a problem install GTK themes. I can install them, apply them, and they're in .themes, but I can't display them in the themes viewer
<SanityInAnarchy> nanotube:  I think b is about my only option, and I can't do that tonight. Only different computer available is this laptop.
<RabidNelson> they always show up as "Custom"
<RabidNelson> is there any way to fix this?
<mcurran> If anyone else had stuttering videos online with Karmic, then compile the new kernel (2.6.31-15-generic).  It fixed my videos.
<om26er> mcurran, why compile why not use proposed
<nanotube> SanityInAnarchy: can't try a livecd? that's a 'simpler' step...
<tongueroo> hey guys, anyone know how to fix this network card problem im having?  https://gist.github.com/e715643b00790b1ea7d4
<mcurran> I'm just suggesting what I know worked.
<Tartaros> mcurran: compile as opposed to just using the precompiled one from package?
<om26er> mcurran, for furue use. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<SanityInAnarchy> nanotube:  That's not "simpler" -- it's a server. A personal one, but I'd still like to minimize downtime.
<nanotube> SanityInAnarchy: ah...
<SanityInAnarchy> At least the other two drives seem ok...  seem...  for a moment there, the BIOS couldn't find _any_ drives.
<om26er> mcurran, you can get any kernel from here.
<mcurran> Thanks
<SanityInAnarchy> Wow. And now it's absolutely fine.
<Irakirashia> Is truecrypt a good option to encrypt all my entire disk if I'm using Ubuntu?
<nanotube> SanityInAnarchy: heh weird...
<Irakirashia> Or may I have some trouble?
<SanityInAnarchy> nanotube:  Is there any reason I shouldn't do smart tests?
<mom> Jordan_U, i copied the font.pcf.gz to my .font directory and it isnt detected
<Jordan_U> mom: Try uncompressing it first
<nanotube> SanityInAnarchy: well they do stress the disk somewhat... but generally, no....
<Steven_> ....
<SanityInAnarchy> yeah, selftest is all fine.
<MikeChelen> Irakirashia: there is a whole-disk encryption option built into the alternate install cd
<jongbergs> hi, what file that holds the network port numbers and its description
<Irakirashia> bases on what MikeChelen
<Irakirashia> based*
<MikeChelen> Irakirashia: it uses dmcrypt and luks
<MikeChelen> Irakirashia: there is also an option for home directory encryption, which uses ecryptfs
<oliver3> I have a Kodak ESP 5 printer connected to a Windows machine, I'd like to use it on the Ubuntu machine. I can set it up as a network printer, up to the point of installing drivers (there aren't any). I was just wondering if there is any way I can add this printer using some kind of generic driver, or perhaps setup a virtual printer on Windows that will be compatible with Linux, and have that redirect print jobs to the real printer?
<mom> Jordan_U, is the command ungz filename.gz?
<MikeChelen> Irakirashia: it's possible to use one or the other, or both
<Irakirashia> That are options that come with this iso -> xubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<Irakirashia> MikeChelen ^
<Blue1> oliver3: you can always redirect print to a file...
<Jordan_U> mom: gunzip filename.gz
<MikeChelen> Irakirashia: only home directory encryption is available on standard install cd, need the alternate for whole-disk
<mcurran> So would the latest repo kernel be 2.6.31.1.5 or 2.6.31.15 compared to others
<oliver3> Blue1, I was considering that. Perhaps print it to a file in some kind of shared directory, and run a script on the Windows machine that periodically looks for files in the dir and prints/deletes them. Seems a bit of a nasty way of doing it though, and opens up security issues...
<tt> wa haha
<Blue1> oliver3: why ru using a windows machine to print?
<Jordan_U> oliver3: Sharing the printer from windows should work
<oliver3> Blue1, because that's the machine with the printer connected.
<Guest11312> shit ha
<Irakirashia> Thanks MikeChelen. And It does not matter if I have another partition with another OS?
<oliver3> Jordan_U, it doesn't, no Linux drivers.
<mom> Jordan_U, still not showing up in abiword
<Blue1> oliver3: is it a network printer?
<oliver3> Blue1, yes
<oliver3> Blue1, as in: Printer -> USB -> PC -> Network
<MikeChelen> Irakirashia: it is probably okay, just be careful when setting up the disks, not to delete any other partitions
<Blue1> oliver3: you should be able to print to a network printer for linux -- although I don't remember the setup for it.
<oliver3> Blue1, the setup requires a driver for the printer.
<Blue1> oliver3: yes so that it's formatted correctly -- what's the issue?
<Irakirashia> MikeChelen the encryptation can be done after the installation? Or it has to be done before it. (these questions are for a friend)
<oliver3> Blue1, there is no Linux driver for the printer.
<dora_> mom, try 'fc-cache -f'
<seanbrant> is there a way to forward incoming traffic to port 25 to another port
<Jordan_U> mom: As a side note the forum for proggy fonts looks wonderfully maintained
<mcurran> So is the latest stable kernel from kernel.org (2.6.31.6) newer than 2.6.31-15-generic or what?
<Blue1> oliver3: ahh that's too bad - what kinda printer?
<oliver3> Blue1, Kodak ESP 5 AiO
<om26er> mcurran, yes
<om26er> mcurran,  2.6.31-15 is 2.6.31.1
<MikeChelen> Irakirashia: whole disk has to be done before installation, at least to use the guided setup. there might be some other way that i don't know
<mcurran> O.K. thanks 0m26er
<mom> Jordan_U, mmm no nothing
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Many patches from 31.6 are included though
<mcurran> Is it safe to compile the plain kernel from kernel.org or do we need to stick with ubuntu ones?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<om26er> !netsplit
<Name141> Netsplit : irc.freenode.net go BOOOOOOOOOOOM from card.freenode.net 3504 BOOOOOMers in all the splits i have seen.
<mom> Jordan_U, yes it looks like most of the topics are about porn in the proggy font forum
<Tartaros> one bot commanding the other, fun
<Irakirashia> Okay MikeChelen, thank you very much :3
<moymoy> netsplit.. yay!
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Yes, there is also a "ppa" with pre-built mainline kernels ( no Ubuntu patches ) http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<MikeChelen> Irakirashia: whole disk encryption is pretty reliable, and it seems quite fast, at least compared with home directory encryption (i still use both for security though)
<dodobrown_> hello
<dodobrown_> hey i know this is kinda dumb but how would i know if my wireless card is working
<dodobrown_> when i type ifconfig it shows up
<dodobrown_> is that enough
<BeWop> Hello. I'm having problems connecting to the internet in ubuntu wirelessly and wired. I have a Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN for wireless, and a Realtek RTL9139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC for wired. My proirity is wireless, and I'm in WinXp right now on a different partition in order to get into this chat. Everything said will be written down in a notepad, then tried on Ubuntu. Thanks.
<unop> dodobrown_, that usually is a good indicator it is working, yes
<Alinn> Hi
<Irakirashia> Okey MikeChelen, I'll have that on mind
<dodobrown_> cool thanks
<Alinn> How to i stop GDM?
<dodobrown_> so i don't need to download any drivers or such
<BeWop> Oh, ubuntu 9.10 btw
<Jordan_U> mom: This looks promising: http://levelsofdetail.kendeeter.com/2007/02/using_proggy_fonts_in_ubuntu_g_1.html
<om26er> !hi | Alinn
<ubottu> Alinn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<unop> dodobrown_, well, hopefully not - try it out first
<dodobrown_> k thanks man
<BeWop> Anyone?
<mneptok> BeWop: System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<BeWop> It says no propritary drivers are in use
<BeWop> in the old distros, it provided a wireless proprietary driver.
<mneptok> BeWop: then it sounds like the Broadcom does not have a free driver, nor does it have injectable firmware.
<zetheroo> is it possible to have the wallpaper in Ubuntu change automatically every so often?
<Jordan_U> BeWop: Do you know the exact chipset of the broadcom card?
<dman> hey i just upgraded to karmic and gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-volume-applet seem to be using a lot of ram, anyone else come across this?
<sam_> I have video files in .avi format. Is there software in the ubuntu/open source world that will burn it to a dvd?
<mom> Jordan_U, yes i did that already, it keep the font at one size only
<om26er> dman, rebooted?
<bazhang> sam_, devede
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: Yes, in fact Ubuntu comes with a set of space backrounds that cycle periodically
<dman> om26er: yeah, keeps happening
<sam_> ok
<sam_> thanks
<om26er> dman, updating system might help
<sam_> sudo apt-get install devede?
<dman> om26er: all current
<BeWop> mneptok: Jordan_U: It's intel 9000/9100 is the computers, other than that, I don't know. ANd it had a driver for it in 9.04, so I don't see why it wouldn't in this one. Wired internet isn't working either, so that could be a problem.
<mcurran> mneptok:  My broadcom supports injection (b43 has for a while now)
<bazhang> sam_, correct
<Jordan_U> mom: They are only made to be used at one size
<om26er> dman, system specs?
<Twitter> how can i voicechat in yahoo?
<dman> om26er: gnome-settings daemon and volume are using about 17.5% of 4gb of ram accoring to top
<BeWop> mcurran: did you have to do anything to get it working?
<mneptok> mcurran: yes, those do. many Broadcoms do not.
<om26er> Twitter, gyachi
<Alinn> When i type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop output is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/325138/
<dman> om26er: about 500mb each
<TheCheeze> zetheroo, i have grown to like the gWallpapers app. you can set photos and directories and tell it how often to cycle
<om26er> dman, using 64-bit install?
<dman> om26er: core 2 duo, 4gb ram, 64bit karmic
<Twitter> from where can i load gyachi?
<zetheroo> TheCheeze: oh ok... sounds perfect
<dman> om26er: yea
<om26er> Twitter, sudo apt-get install gyachi
<BeWop> mneptok: again, it was supported in 9.04, so you know...
<zetheroo> TheCheeze: where is it?
<mom> Jordan_U, so how would i do a presentation with a mono spaced programming font if it only goes up to 12pt?  You cant see 12pt very well on a slide
<mcurran> yes - Usually it shows the proprietary driver you need in the Hardware Drivers app. - but you need to get b43-fwcutter and let it download and extract the firmware awlpast.o or something
<TheCheeze> zetheroo, and the best part is no tray icons taking up space if you dont want. just start the daemon, tell it to run on startup, and close it out
<om26er> Twitter, no its not in apt-get
<bazhang> om26er, there is no package gyachi in karmic
<om26er> Twitter, google it
<Jordan_U> mom: There are other programming fonts
<bazhang> !google | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<TheCheeze> zetheroo, https://launchpad.net/gwallpapers
<mom> Jordan_U, but any monospaced font s not scalable?
<BeWop> mcurran: I don't have internet at all in ubuntu... but I bet I can play around with the wired and get it working.
<Twitter> i googled it but couldnt install:(
<BeWop> mcurran: because apparantly it's supported, it's just not connecting
<Jordan_U> mom: Why do you want a non scalable font that you can use at any size?
<Parsi> my graphic processor is 82945G Express, OS is ubuntu 9.10 x64, compiz freezes at startup:(
<mom> Jordan_U, im looking for a nice looking slashed 0 scalable monospaced font
<mcurran> You'll need to - Else you could try to run ndiswrapper but I don't think it's included by default, and I've never gotten it to work.
<TheCheeze> bazhang, there is a gyachi package for karmic... just not x64
<bazhang> TheCheeze, what is the package name
<bazhang> !info gyachi
<BeWop> mcurran: Alright, thanks. I'll play around with it a bit.
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in karmic
<mom> Jordan_U, are all monospaced fonts non-scalable?
<Jordan_U> mom: No
<mcurran> BeWop:  You can check Hardware Drivers just to see if it recognizes the need for it - then you'll have to connect by wired and download
<om26er> Twitter, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gyachi
<Alinn> I can't stop GDM. When i type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop output is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/325138/
<TheCheeze> bazhang, https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<bazhang> TheCheeze, thanks
<Jordan_U> mom: Does 0 with a dot in the center work?
<mneptok> mom: TrueType and OpenType are scalable, regardless of spacing
<mcurran> I don't know if ssd works but it's included for broadcom chips
<mom> mneptok, proggy font had a ttf font but it didnt sacle at 16pt
<mom> Jordan_U, no i want a slash, i dont like the dot
<mcurran> stop gdm by killallgdm
<mcurran> I mean "sudo killall gdm"
<mom> Jordan_U, looks like a dead pixel or something with the dot
<Alinn> mcurran: How to i restart it?
<mneptok> mom: if you read the Proggy Fonts website you will see that none of their TTFs are provided for more than a single size.
<xskoulax> Hi, anyone able to report battery life on a toshiba nb205 under ubuntu?
<newbies> test
<mcurran> Alinn:  Restart what?  you can killall gdm and then maybe gdm - restartx?
<Alinn> mcurran: Thanks :)
<Parsi> my graphic processor is 82945G Express, OS is ubuntu 9.10 x64, with compiz it freezes at startup:(
<mcurran> Parsi:  There's a lot of people with that problem
<om26er> mcurran, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop i think
<Parsi> mcurran: any solution?
<Alinn> mcurran: sudo killall gdm ==> gdm: no process found
<mcurran> Then you must've already killed it
<mcurran> Parsi - I don't know on that one
<Jordan_U> mom: Look through the fonts in System > Preferences  > Appearance and find one you like
<Parsi> ok
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys Im using nero Linux 4 to add to a multisession CDR in Ubuntu 9.10 and the last burn added the files and verified. However the disk will not automount when inserted so I cant see any files on it, but I can see all the files in Neros browser. Might be a bad disk or something so how can I copy the files off of it to my HDD to reburn to a new CDR?
<Jordan_U> mom: VL Gothic seems to fit your criterion but there are probably others you'd like better
<pranav> How to format my mounted drive "sdb1" ?
<pranav> what is the syntax ?
<skysong> pranav: use gparted or fdisk /dev/sdb1
<mcurran> linuxguy:  did you try to mount /dev/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom0
<Jordan_U> pranav: You don't ever want to format a mounted partition, unmount it first
<mcurran> mine is called /dev/sr0
<mcurran> or /media/cdrom0
<linuxguy2009> mcurran: Ah yes thank you that worked. Ive never really had to manually mount drives before so I forgot about being able to manually do it.
<mcurran> both work
<linuxguy2009> mcurran: I wonder why it stopped automounting it.
<skysong> strange i thought ubuntu mounted cdrom drives automatically:s
<mom> Jordan_U, looks like a japanese font
<mcurran> There might be an option somewhere - you can also add that little mount app to your desktop panel - I find it convenient
<dodobrown_> hey what repositories should i use ?
<dodobrown_> how would i know if i have dapper
<dodobrown_> or the kola
<linuxguy2009> mcurran: Yeah I have the panel mount applet on my panel and my CDs all show up there automatically except this one multisession CD after the last burn.Strange.
<mneptok> dodobrown_: lsb_release -a
<dodobrown_> i downloaded the latest 9.10
<dodobrown_> cool thanks
<dodobrown_> so i should find a list of karmic reps if it says karmic
<TheMoebius> hey I just installed windows 7 and I'm trying to restore grub
<TheMoebius> I followed the instructions at this link for overriding the windows bootloaded https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TheMoebius> now when i start the computer I just get a blank grub pompt - no list or anything
<smik> as soon as I connect to my wireless ad hoc network, my internet (through GPRS and wvdial) doesn't work! Please Help
<bazhang> TheMoebius, what version of ubuntu
<mcurran> is there a shortcut key to copy and paste in terminal because ctrl v doesn't work
<TheMoebius> 9.10
<Parsi> mcurran: shift+insert to paste
<Twitter> how can i voice chat in yahoo in ubuntu 8.04?????
<wubzy> Need some advice on tweaking samba for performance. Only getting around 12mbps transfers and have been googling around a few days about it. I have ran network tests and hard drive tests to see if they were the problem and they don't seem to be. Iperf results of 95mbps and dd results of 1.775 secs for 736mb file.. Help is appreciated.
<bazhang> TheMoebius, that was a fresh install or an upgrade, do you have grub or grub2
<TheMoebius> bazhang:  but the how-to said not to use the 9.10 live cd because it uses ext4 so I used the 8.04 to reinstall grub
<jongbergs> hi, what file ubuntu filesystem that holds the network port numbers and its description?
<TheMoebius> bazhang:  was a fresh 9.10 install, but 8.04 probably overwrote it?
<bazhang> TheMoebius, you went back to legacy-grub ?
<Twitter> anyone there to help me??
<mcurran> How do you manually compile the kernel source if it's not ubuntu - I tried this "sudo CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=1 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs" but it says there's no such file or directory for debian/rules - I don't see a linux-core folder where i usually run this command either...
<bazhang> Twitter, someone did help you; did you not try the gyachi suggested above?
<TheMoebius> bazhang:  not by choice - just following the instructions in the how-to, which said not to use the 9.10 boot cd to restore grub
<bazhang> TheMoebius, ah I see, wish you had read the grub2 wiki before doing that
<Twitter> bazhang: i tried but not succeed:(
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mcurran> Nevermind make is working - I wasn't root
<ardnew_> ok, how do I get rid of this ubuntu netbook remix interface uninstalled
<bazhang> Twitter, tell us exactly what errors you got ----> paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here) with them
<adminewb> !rescue corrupt partition table
<ardnew_> I just want the normal gnome desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghem> hello
<TheMoebius> bazhang:  ha yes, i wish someone had updated the docs :) I will read this now.
<bazhang> Twitter, doesn't work is not informative enough
<wubzy> My samba file transfers are slow can someone help me figure out how to speed these up?
<ghem> how can I make usb boot disk for xp from ubuntu?
<Twitter> bazhang: i couldnt install gyachi in 8.04
<bazhang> ghem, you cant
<ghem> ok
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Are you in the source package directory?
<adminewb> !gpart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart
<bazhang> Twitter, there was a PPA link for you to add. what exactly did you try and what were the *exact* errors you got
<mcurran> Jordan_U:  Yes, make failed and now it said do make menuconfig, but that failed two because I don't have ncurses
<wubzy> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Then try xconfig
<crohakon> Does anyone here use enlightenment?
<Jordan_U> !kernel | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bazhang> crohakon, e17? you need to add their repos
<wubzy> I guess I am one of the few that uses samba in here :( any help speeding up samba would be awesome
<Snausages> wubzy: I'm using it now
<crohakon> bazhang, I know. I was wondering if anyone used it so I could ask them a few questions before I bother... if I bother at all.
<Snausages> moving about 5.9MB/sec across a wired ethernet link
<wubzy> Snausages, what transfer rates are you getting?
<Parsi> guys, does 64-bit OS process video encoding faster than 32-bit OS?
<bazhang> crohakon, best to be specific so folks can websearch for answers
<wubzy> Snausages, ouch i'm getting around 12mbps and i think that is really slow
<Jordan_U> Parsi: Yes
<crohakon> bazhang, not looking for web searched answers, looking for opinions.. =)
<ss_> I m using launchy on 9.10 Ubuntu, it launches applications fine except FireFox and Chromium... it just launches the .sh files in gedit.. any ideas to resolve?
<bazhang> crohakon, then #ubuntu-offtopic as this is not a Polling channel
<Parsi> Jordan_U: is the difference noticeable?
<Snausages> wubzy: well I'm moving about 23GB of video from a netbook to an old mac server via samba.  The netbook is only 100baseT
<Parsi> wubzy: i've 256kbps connection, what's your opinion?:))
<azure_> i've installed vmware workstation using the bundle. when i start vmware, i get this error http://pastebin.com/d4ac51a4b
<wubzy> Snausages, do you hook the netbook up to the wire?
<Snausages> wubzy: yes, it's much faster to plug in than to use the wifi
<wubzy> Snausages are you using linux to windows share or windows to linux share?
<dodobrown_> do you have to update before searching for some things
<dodobrown_> i'm trying to download kismet
<Jordan_U> ss_: Did you install firefox or chromium manually ( not from a ppa ) ?
<dodobrown_> me Z?
<Snausages> wubzy: it's an old powerpc mac server, which is hosting a samba share.  The netbook is running ubuntu, logged into the mac as a samba client.
<Twitter> none here to help me??
<wubzy> Snausages, are you mounting the share with cifs instead of samba?
<Snausages> wubzy: there's probably a dozen other ways I could have connected them but that's just the first thing that worked so I still use it. :)
<bazhang> Twitter, answer my questions
<mcurran> Jordan_U:  that just tells me to do it the same way as my original command which didn't recognize debian/rules
<Snausages> wubzy: if I am I don't know about it
<Talen> wubzy: if I am I don't know about it
<Twitter> yes bazhang
<Talen> yes bazhang
<FloodBot4> Talen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Talen> Talen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcurran> !kernel mcurran
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel mcurran
<mom> Jordan_U, eh, Monaco for linux is pretty good
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Do you have a debian directory?
<mcurran> !kernel | mcurran
<crohakon> bazhang, was not going to poll... I was going to ask "What is it about enlightenment that keeps you using it" Is that a poll? I think not.
<ubottu> mcurran, please see my private message
<mcurran> no
<mom> Jordan_U, http://www.gringod.com/2006/11/01/new-version-of-monaco-font/
<bazhang> crohakon, its offtopic here; please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic this is support only not your meta-questions
<Twitter> bazhang:  it shows there is no such command in 8.04
<ss_> installed by synaptic.. FF is by default installed and Chrom from a ppa
<wubzy> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<wubzy> !samba
<ss_> Jordan_U: installed by synaptic.. FF is by default installed and Chrom from a ppa
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mcurran> arch     crypto         fs       Kbuild       Makefile  REPORTING-BUGS  sound
<mcurran> block    Documentation  include  kernel       mm        samples         tools
<mcurran> COPYING  drivers        init     lib          net       scripts         usr
<mcurran> CREDITS  firmware       ipc      MAINTAINERS  README    security        virt
<FloodBot4> mcurran: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcurran> sorry
<Twitter> bazhang:  what can i do???
<Trustisaweakness> I was wondering if ubuntu tweak works on 9.10? and i disabled the supend and hibarnate but I see them in the shutdown menu still. I did this in both the ubuntu tweak app and gconf-editor and still there?
<ghem> after I installed ubuntu on my netbook, I tried adding xp back to grub. When I boot it says "NTLDR missing". what am I doing wrong? http://grub2xp.pastebin.com/d1fb43394 . xp is on /dev/sdb1
<Kenisha> after I installed ubuntu on my netbook, I tried adding xp back to grub. When I boot it says "NTLDR missing". what am I doing wrong? http://grub2xp.pastebin.com/d1fb43394 . xp is on /dev/sdb1
<reZo> hi, my samba transfers are going slow, how can i speed them up, thanks.
<bazhang> Twitter, open a browser and go to paste.ubuntu.com ; do the commands suggested to you above then paste the errors you got there into paste.ubuntu.com
<Twitter> bazhang: ok
<mcurran> NTLDR is a part of the vista bootloader
<mcurran> i think
<ghem> ive never had vista on there
<FireCrotch> Trustisaweakness: I'm not familiar with "ubuntu tweak" but changing stuff like that typically requires you to log out and log back in for it to take effectr
<mcurran> Kenisha:  Is grub in the boot sector or MBR?
<bazhang> mcurran, that was a spambot
<Trustisaweakness> FireCrotch, I did and still no change should i try a reboot
<mcurran> oh
<ghem> mcurran, how do I check?
<mcurran> gparted
<FireCrotch> Trustisaweakness: A reboot shouldn't be necessary - I would try restarting gdm first.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jordan_U> Kenisha: Did you try just running "sudo update-grub" to have XP added automatically?
<ghem> Jordan_U, kenisha repeated my question, dunno why. and yes I did run that
<bazhang> Jordan_U, its ghem not kenisha (spambot Klined)
<mcurran> ghem:  There's a command to locate grub but I don't remember what it is - google maybe
<chilli0> Hello
<dodobrown_> hey is there some where with a list for repositories ?
<Brent> when i boot into ubuntu with 2 video cards plugged in (nvidia sli) i get no display, however if i take one card out, and run a single card everything is fine, how would i get it to run with SLI working?
<chilli0> I installed kubuntu over ubuntu , and it removed Wicd , and i cant reinstall it with out removeing network manager and im fine with that. But im on ubuntu now and the little applet in the top corner isn't there. I have installed gnome-network-manager how can i get the applet ?
<dodobrown_> i know there use to be
<ghem> mcurran, /boot/grub/grub.cfg is on /dev/sda1 if thats whay your were asking
<Jordan_U> ghem: What happend with the entry 40_os-prober created?
<mcurran> So you probably have grub in the boot sector and still have the windows partition set active
<sclaha> hello anyone there?
<Satinka> hello anyone there?
<mcurran> use gparted and set the linux partition with the boot flag and then update grub or add an entry for xp
<Eil> dodobrown_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ghem> Jordan_U, 40_os-prober? im using grub2 if I didnt mention btw
<archet45> is it possible to remote connect to simply the terminal in ubuntu?
<archet45> specifically to disable compiz to allow vnc to work properly?
<kevin__> How can I configure polipo and tor to start automatically.  I have  to start polipo in a terminal window before it will work?
<Jordan_U> ghem: That's the script that adds menu entries for other os's when you run update-grub
<mcurran> I always put grub on the linux partition and then set the linux partition active - I don't know why ubiquity doesn't give this option (automatic anyways)
<Jordan_U> !ssh | archet45
<ubottu> archet45: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dodobrown_> thanks so much man
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Why would it matter if the linux partition has the boot flag?
<ghem> mcurran, the linux partition already has boot flag
<ardnew_> is there a netbook remix specific channel
<DanaG> heh, I just thought of a perfect way to demonstrate the lagginess of notify-osd:
<bazhang> ardnew_, this is it
<DanaG> if your laptop has a "battery info" hotkey... you can press it tons of times... and thus tie up notify-osd for a really really really long time.
<mcurran> when do you get the message for ntldr missing, do you select xp from grub menu?
<mcurran> or when you turn on the computer
<ghem> when I select it in boot menu
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Grub ignores it, so it would only be the windows booloader that might use it and in that case I would think you would want the windoes partition to have the boot flag ( in fact that may be the problem )
<usesec> derp
<ardnew_> is there a way to remove the remix interface and just use the regular gnome desktop
<usesec> derp
<usesec> anyway
<usesec> so
<FloodBot4> usesec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ardnew_> I like the gnome desktop, the remix menus are so awkward feeling
<mcurran> Jordan_U that's only the case if GRUB is in the boot sector
<ardnew_> big clumsy buttons
<bazhang> ardnew_, netbook?
<mcrandello> anyone know what to do for this:
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Which it is by defaul
<mcrandello> usb 1-5: device not accepting address 5, error -62?
<mcurran> I wouldn't know that, because like I said, I don't put grub there
<usesec> In gedit, how can I compare two documents and highlight their differences? They're text.
<sam_> what is the package to configure compiz?
<ardnew_> bazhang: yeah, but theres no option to use the gnome desktop
<usesec> so
<bazhang> sam_, ccsm
<sam_> thanks
<usesec> In gedit, how can I compare two documents and highlight their differences? They're text.
<bazhang> ardnew_, how much disk space
<bazhang> !ccsm | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Brent> when i boot into ubuntu with 2 video cards plugged in (nvidia sli) i get no display, however if i take one card out, and run a single card everything is fine, how would i get it to run with SLI working?
<ardnew_> bazhang: theres about 30gb of free space
<ghem> Jordan_U, grub.cfg entrey from 30_osprober http://grub2xp.pastebin.com/m7b6af129
<mcurran> Also, if you put grub in the boot sector, then you usually screw up any recovery partitions common manufacturers put on their computers (the shortcut keys won't work anymore) even if you restore mbr
<usesec> In gedit, how can I compare two documents and highlight their differences? They're text.
<bazhang> ardnew_, you could install ubuntu-desktop
<kevin__> !tor | Kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__, please see my private message
<mcurran> sometimes you can chainload them or set them active, but in my experience they're toast
<Jordan_U> ghem: Do you get any errors when you run update-grub?
<ardnew_> bazhang: and that will let me use the normal gnome desktop similar to regular ubuntu?
<artistxe> hello. I want to dual boot two distros on a single hd. where would the mount point be for the second distro ( or what would be the wise choice) ?
<zoetrope6> ﻿Hi guys. I have a Toshiba TE2300 with Ubuntu Studio 9.04 installed. Recently my touchpad mouse stopped working. I plugged in a USB mouse and eventually that stopped working too. Then I plugged in an old school PS/2 mouse, and today that stopped working too. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<bazhang> ardnew_, the very same
<ghem> Jordan_U, no errors on update-grub2
<ardnew_> excellent
<mcurran> ghem:  Now you should check it out and see if there's an entry for XP
<usesec> Help?!
<usesec> In gedit, how can I compare two documents and highlight their differences? They're text.
<azure_> i've installed vmware workstation using the bundle. when i start vmware, i get this error http://pastebin.com/d4ac51a4b
<usesec> http://fetedelascience.org/index.php?page=agenda_fiche&id_manifestation=434
<usesec> http://fetedelascience.org/index.php?page=agenda_fiche&id_manifestation=434
<Brent> When i turn my computer on and grub comes up, it shows my windows xp installation, but when i try to boot into it, it just gives me an "invalid signature" error, any ideas?
<usesec> In gedit, how can I compare two documents and highlight their differences? They're text.
<ardchoille> usesec: you can use meld for that
<bazhang> usesec, what is that
<zoetrope6> I just stuck in a live disk of regular Ubuntu (version 9.04) and in live mode the touchpad mouse doesn't work, but the USB mouse seems to be working..
<usesec> what is meld, and how can I use it?
<ghem> mcurran, grub.cfg has the entry from this: http://grub2xp.pastebin.com/d1fb43394
<akjeff> good evening all
<usesec> what is meld, and how can I use it?
<ardchoille> usesec: sudo apt-get install meld
<akjeff> I sure could use some help from some one if I could
<azure_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation as per this post, i have to install build-essential, linux-headers and linux-kernel-devel. i've installed the first two, but am unable to find linux-kernel-devel package
<mcurran> Looks good to me - I'm still learning grub2
<mcurran> seems every time I master something it gets replaced
<zoetrope6> help! mouse issues --- ﻿ I have a Toshiba TE2300 with Ubuntu Studio 9.04 installed. Recently my touchpad mouse stopped working. I plugged in a USB mouse and eventually that stopped working too. Then I plugged in an old school PS/2 mouse, and today that stopped working too. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<akjeff> can some one help me with some install issues
<mcurran> I hope ubuntu and Mint start to use the graphics capabilities of grub2 soon
<SwedeMike> !ask | akjeff
<ubottu> akjeff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> ghem: Brent: Try asking in #grub
<mcurran> akjeff just ask the question
<Eil> zoetrope6: can you boot a livecd? If so, try that. If the mice don't work there, it sounds like the hardware dying
<ardnew_> bazhang: so I apt-get install'd ubuntu-desktop, with no error, logged out and logged back in
<ardnew_> do I need to edit something else
<ardnew_> its still booting into the netbook interface
<zoetrope6>  ﻿I just stuck in a live disk of regular Ubuntu (version 9.04) and in live mode the touchpad mouse doesn't work, but the USB mouse seems to be working..
<Jordan_U> ghem: Do you have grub installed to the mbr?
<ghem> Jordan_U, I dont understand your questions, explain?
<akjeff> ok I am trying to Daul boot a laptop with ubuntu and when I did he install from windows and it told me to reboot .. I did and it stopped after the second line of code and will not go any ferther
<sclaha> how can i voice chat in ubuntu 8.04 ???
<mcurran> what model laptop are you using zoe
<zoetrope6> in previous attempts it didn't do that, no mouses would work. but now it seems to work in live mode.. why would my mouse suddenly die like that?
<Jordan_U> zoetrope6: Have you tried a 9.10 LiveCD?
<zoetrope6> Toshiba TE2300
<bazhang> ardnew_, you would need to choose it in login options
<ardnew_> I see, brb
<akjeff> it gives me the daul boot option but then it stopps in the middle of loading the generic install
<zoetrope6> no this is actually where all the problems started to occur -- i installed 9.10 ubuntu studio and there were errors - for memory it related to MS Core Fonts. So it didn't install properly. I ended up reinstalling 9.04 (ubuntu studio). Shortly after the mouse problems started
<azure_> anyone can tell me how to install kernel-devel package as mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<ska178> I just installed a fresh copy of karmic..i installed wine then copied an installed directory of world of warcraft..i'm gettin an access denied error i didn't encounter in the previous release of ubuntu..can someone help?
<azure_> linux-kernel-devel. apt-get doesnt recognize the name
<ska178> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ghem: Does this output "GRUB"? "sudo dd if=/dev/sda count=1 2> /dev/null | strings | grep GRUB"
<xskoulax> Hi, anyone able to report battery life on a toshiba nb205 under ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> Does anyone know how to organize all of my netbook remix 9.10 favorite launchers?
<ghem> Jordan_U, yes
<akjeff> so any thoughts on this
<ardnew_> bazhang: I only see "Gnome" "Failsafe gnome" and some other irrelevant option at the login screen
<ska178> i just installed karmic and i put wow on it just like i did with the former ubuntu release..i'm gettin an access denied error i haven't experienced before. can someone help?
<ardnew_> im nosing around /etc/gdm but I dont really know what im looking at
<Jordan_U> ghem: You said that your linux partiton had the boot flag set, try removing the boot flag from your linux partition and adding it to your windows partition
<daliang> which network-manage version can work now? i have insall 0.8....but still can't connet to net work use ppp?but there is no such problem in win and if i use pppoeconf.
<akjeff> anyone thing this might be a video issue with this laptop
<bazhang> ardnew_, hang on let me check
<zoetrope6> any ideas???
<ghem> Jordan_U, trying
<ardnew_> bazhang: I dont mind reading something if you can point me to some docs
<mcurran> So can you put debian or ubuntu on the new motorola droid phone or what
<akjeff> so did I like get put on ignore?
<artistxe> trying to find a good site for partitioning help. any ideas ?
<ghem> Jordan_U, that gives me the "ntldr is missing       ctrl-alt-del to restart"
<mcurran> artistxe - gparted makes it pretty simple looking no?
<akjeff> has anyone had issues with installing ubuntu on a laptop with a radion 200m video card
<Jordan_U> ghem: Are you sure the devicemap is neccisarry?
<artistxe> mcurran . not for me. trying to figure out where to mount a second distro on a single hd.
<Jordan_U> !partitions | artistxe
<ubottu> artistxe: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bazhang> ardnew_, I see something about desktop-switcher and maximus, but only for intrepid not karmic, will keep looking
<bazhang> ardnew_, ie in the system preferences switch desktop modes
<Jordan_U> ghem: Windows is on the first partition of the first disk so try without the drivemap
<ghem> Jordan_U, not sure
<mcurran> artistxe - I usually make another extended partition with a ext4 and swap partitions inside
<artistxe> have been there and read through that. still does not let me know. at what point do I mount another os ( in opt...in dev ... ?)
<artistxe> mcurran . yes. but on one hd there can only be one /      afaik
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308792 ardnew_ this may provide some clues
<csmeder> I have a question about Ruby Gems, Im getting no response in #ruby
<Traciella> I have a question about Ruby Gems, Im getting no response in #ruby
<akjeff> wow gues I was put on ignore
<Traciella> wow gues I was put on ignore
<csmeder> would any one in here give it a try?
<Traciella> would any one in here give it a try?
<FloodBot4> Traciella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Traciella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Traciella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> Traciella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Traciella> Traciella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcurran> artistxe:  No, there can be 4
<akjeff> are there any tech savy folks here that can give me some suggestions on my problem
<bazhang> akjeff, detail your specific issues
<mcurran> Any other distro install would be under /media/<drive name> or /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/whatever
<bradpitt> hi, i get error everytime i reboot the computer, since the error is right after bios i record the video.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF_QCCaIBPk . thank you before
<bazhang> akjeff, has anyone etc etc wont get many responses
<mcurran> Once you're in that distro, it'll still call / by it's own root partition
<maxwell> Problem: running Xubuntu 9.03 on my system. I just installed LXDE and am LOVING it (REALLY noticeably faster, it's like my system is on speed). Anyways, I need to figure out how to get keyboard switching to work so that I can continue to use this. I want to switch between the us alternate international (former us international) and standard Russian layouts. Any ideas?
<bazhang> maxwell, there is not a 9.03
<ghem> Jordan_U, when I boot without the drivemap thing after I select xp in boot menu it just a black screen. theres a blinking white line in top left as if I could enter text, but I cant.
<maxwell> Or 9.04
<Trustisaweakness> well I dont seem to have any luck in removing the supend and hibarnate from shutdown menu. and I am all out of ideas
<akjeff> I just installed the ubuntu on a latop top daul booting windows xt did the instll through windows when it told me to reboot I get about 2 lines in the the restart and the system locks up and will not continue
<maxwell> Whichever one it was.
<maxwell> That is still slightly less helpful than I was looking for there though bazhang :P
<mcurran> ghem:  You probably need a chainload option in grub2
<bazhang> akjeff, this is a wubi install?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm having trouble with my wifi in Ubuntu 9.04.
<akjeff> a what ?
<bazhang> maxwell, use iBus
<ghem> mcurran, I have     chainloader +1
<maxwell> bazhang: what is iBus?
<bazhang> akjeff, installed from inside windows
<akjeff> I installed using the windows windows Option from the website
<Parsi> if I add this  ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates to software source, can i get latest intel drivers?
<akjeff> yes
<bazhang> maxwell, ah sorry that would be scim for 9.04
<ThatGuyOverThere> Help, anyone?
<Dantonic> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<maxwell> bazhang: I have never been able to figure out SCIM.
<bazhang> maxwell, iBus is taking over for scim in 9.10
<akjeff> and it told me to reboot and when I did it went about 2 lines of code on screen and stopped
<mcurran> Welcome to linux people with partiton and booting issues - I'm going to bed - Don't give up, it'll all come to you eventually.
<bazhang> akjeff, sounds like a bad install though I truthfully know very little about wubi installs
<ghem> mcurran, thanks for help
<akjeff> has there ever been known issues with ATI video cards...
<maxwell> bazhang: I know, this 9.04 setup is temporary because my video card has no supported drivers for 9.10, I am hoping to buy a new one SOON, I put out an email to everyone in my Loco to see if anyone has anything up for grabs/sale.
<bazhang> akjeff, any reason not to go for a real dual boot install
<ThatGuyOverThere> Someone? Anyone? Wifi help?
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, what is the exact issue. Please give a lot of details
<frogzoo> how to change the nautilus default application for .pdfs ?
<akjeff> whats the difference ... downloading the install ISO an making the disk?
<Dantonic> hi I'm trying to figure out how to setup a vnc server so that I can access my desktop remotely through the internet.  Can I do this with Vino?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm not sure if my computer is recognizing the wireless card, for starters.
<ThatGuyOverThere> But I don't know exactly what the problem is.
<bazhang> akjeff, well its faster, not  a file inside of windows, amongst others
<knoppies> Dantonic, I think so, but you will need to forward ports on your router, and set up a DDNS on your PC. you could also try tightvnc, but that uses an Xserver other than 0
<bazhang> akjeff, you can also just point the iso to a usb stick and run it from there
<bazhang> akjeff, using unetbootin
<ghem> Jordan_U, do you have any ideas, or should I try to figure out how I can boot using an xp usb or somwthing?
<Dantonic> knoppies, thanks, what ports do I need to forward?  I have ssh configured, so I have port 22 forwarded for that...
<akjeff> I will download the ISO file and try it from there and see if that fix's it
<ThatGuyOverThere> Is there anyway I can figure out better what the problem is?
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, what is this a usb wifi or pci
<ThatGuyOverThere> It's PCI.
<knoppies> Dantonic, I think you can choose what ports it uses, have a look in the vino setup. Just remember when logging in with your IP/domain name, to include the port.
<bazhang> lspci in terminal --> paste.ubuntu.com ThatGuyOverThere
<ThatGuyOverThere> A'ight. Be right back. I gotta go downstairs to get to it.
<Jordan_U> ghem: I don't have any other ideas but #grub is very helpfull when there is a developer around so try again at a different time tomorrow
<sinthetek> anyone know much about optimizing hd performance? my mom's sata drive seems considerably slower than it should be
<ska178> I'm trying to play wow but I get an access denied error due to permissions...how do i change the permissions to be able to play this game correctly?
<ghem> Jordan_U, ok thanks
<knoppies> ska178, chmod I think. do a man page of it.
<Jordan_U> ghem: np
<ska178> knoppies, ty
<bazhang> ska178, checked the appdb yet? asked in #winehq ?
<bazhang> !appdb | ska178
<ubottu> ska178: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sinthetek> i cannot tell if dma is active or not though the sata_via driver is loaded
<knoppies> ska178, no problem, I just hope its the right command.
<ska178> bazhang: i did, it doesn't mention anything. this isn't a wine problem though..just an ubuntu problem. my permissions aren't set right
<bradpitt>  does anybody had this problem with ubuntu? :( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF_QCCaIBPk .
<sinthetek> shouldn't a 7200rpm sata drive be able to write faster than 2MB per minute?
<bazhang> bradpitt, please give details and not a youtube video
<knoppies> sinthetek, yea, you should get almost 30mb/s on it.
<knoppies> sinthetek, is it on a USB adapter? I know that can slow it down a little, but you should still get 10mB/s on it.
<adminewb> !gpart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart
<ThatGuyOverThere> lspci did nothing.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I feel like that's a bad sign.
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, nothing was shown as the output of lspci ?
<Guest43172> would anyone be intersted in helping me establish a wireless connection through terminal?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Correct.
<Dantonic> knoppies, I have no options really inthe vino setup.  It tells me the desktop is only reachable over the local network, and I have no option to change that or select ports...
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, that seems unlikely to say the least
<bazhang> L = lspci
<knoppies> Dantonic, then I dont know. You should be able to find the default port on the internet somewhere. I would also look for a tutorial on setting it up.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Hrm. Was it supposed to load a file in nano or gedit or something? Or was it supposed to display something in the terminal? Because it just gave me another prompt as soon as I hit enter.
<adminewb> gpart is a risky disk partition table recovery tool; anyone experienced with it, or have specific cause to distrust?
<Dantonic> knoppies, thanks I've been reading the tutorial, and I cant really make heads or tails of it, it lists options that are not available to me.  Thanks anyway.
<bradpitt> bazhang : everytime i reboot my computer ubuntu won't load, sometimes i see grub sometimes i don't. and instead of usplash it always ends with _ blinking. the video show more details
<newbee> helo wanted to install via driver (cn700) for the 28-16.21 kernel but failed
<ThatGuyOverThere> What do you mean by L = lspci? Are you saying the first character is a lowercase "L"? That's what I entered.
<sinthetek> knoppies no usb adapter. how can i more accurately test/verify drive speed?
<sinthetek> i am currently testing by sending large files over the network and looking at the xfer rate :P
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, into the terminal and there was null output ? your system has zero pci devices?
<gfadda> bradpitt you know I have the same problem lol, the only way for me to get in is to go recovery and startx
<sinthetek> i forgot to consider fs differences though
<ThatGuyOverThere> I guess so.
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, try lsusb
<knoppies> sinthetek, Im not sure. I know one of the things that affect the drive speed is the (I forgot what its called, sorry Im tired) selection when you originally format the drive.
<ThatGuyOverThere> What was the exact command supposed to be? I typed in sudo lspci.
<gfadda> Anyone be able to help with dhclient no working leases in persistent database for wireless network?
<sinthetek> but basically sending to karmic system with sata goes at about half the speed as sending in the other direction
<bradpitt> gfadda : did you see the video? and how do you fix it?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I am 100% it's not a USB device. I have only two USB ports and the only one with anything in it connects to my keyboard and mouse.
<knoppies> sinthetek, Im not sure what else would make it particularly slow. If its a windows formated drive (NTFS) then it might be that the drive needs defraging.
<gfadda> bradpitt, I didnt fix it, i just startx after booting through recovery mode in Grub
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, well you may have typo'd then : lspci
<Il__Matteo> hi everybody! 2 simple questions for you: 1) how do i set the "windows" key to open Applications menu? 2) how do i set the key combo "windows" + m to show desktop? thanks!!! :)
<knoppies> sinthetek, If the drive is NTFS, then Im not sure how fast the ubuntu ntfs is.
<ThatGuyOverThere> It's LSPCI, in lowercase, right?
<bazhang> Correct
<bradpitt> gfadda : and do you have to startx everytime you rebooting? or just once?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'll go check... but I'm certain that's what I typed... be right back.
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, if you have compiz setup, then you can use that to set up the combo 'windows' (aka SUPER) + m to show desktop. As for the SUPER key opening up applications, not sure. You can install gnome-do or use the <alt>-F2
<gfadda> bradpitt, everytime.... also I was getting errors loading synaptics for my touchpad but the system did a disk check after booting from the primary drive 30 times and seemed to fix that stuff
<sinthetek> knoppies nope, no nfs. ext4 (the system that is writing faster is ext3). have wdc sata hd's in both systems. slower one is via vt6420, faster one is sis182
<sinthetek> ntfs*
<Il__Matteo> thanks knoppies
<knoppies> sinthetek, not sure then. sorry.
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, glad I could help.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Yeah, I entered lspci... Nothing.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Just for kicks I tried lsusb too... That did give me an output, but no wireless card.
<sinthetek> hdparm -I doesn't seem to list write speeds or anything like that
<sinthetek> for either of the drives
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, well absent any such info there is no way possible to check/troubleshoot your devices sans a look in the users manual
<sinthetek> ahh, here we go. karmic's cache/buffer size is smaller
<bradpitt> gfadda : that was annoying. we really need to find the answer for this problem.
<sinthetek> half the buffer, half the xfer speeds
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, I know the PCI card must be THERE because I can see wireless networks... just can't connect.
<sinthetek> anyone know if that can be adjusted? her drive is bigger so i'd think it's at least slightly newer and should ahve the same capabilities (unless the driver is crappier for via and that buffer/cache size is specified in the driver or something)
<gfadda> bradpitt, I think 9.1 is experiencing all kinds of boot issues although I have not tried a fresh install myself
 * sinthetek modinfo's via_sata
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, what does ifconfig show
<sinthetek> err...sata_via*
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'll let you know.
<smwn> I dual boot Windows and ubuntu....Ubuntu is reporting 'many bad sectors' on my hard drive but i did a chkdsk under windows and it says 0, do i have bad sectors or is ubuntu seeing something else?
<bradpitt> gfadda : i think so :) in my experience.. hardy, intrepid and jaunty never had those problem.
<adminewb> ... looking for people with some disaster recovery experience in a grub multi-boot setting, where an extended disk partition's chain of logical drives is corrupted
<knoppies> smwn, the bad sectors would be on your ubuntu partition, the windows chkdsk would have only checked the windows partition.
<smwn> oh
<Parsi> how can i make sure my graphic is installed properly?
<smwn> are they fixable?
<soreau> Parsi: Which graphics card do you have?
<Parsi> soreau: intel 82945G Express
<knoppies> smwn, not sure. I would get as much of that data onto a safe HDD (there is a chance that if the data is corrupt it will copy it across corrupt)
<sinthetek> looks like hdparm -t is for more accurate testing
<Il__Matteo> knoppies, I found the "keyboard shortcuts" option in system >> preferences. The applications menu command is currently alt+f1, but i don't manage to turn it just to the SUPER key. the SUPER + m combo doesn't work, even if i associated it to the proper command (focus on desktop). other combos work (but they're not so easy to remember!), while SUPER + m just graphically inverts screen colors (black becomes white, white becomes b
<Il__Matteo> lack, red becomes green....)
<soreau> Parsi: What is the output of:  glxinfo|grep renderer
<knoppies> smwn, or if you already have a backup, then keep that. And then reformat that partition.
<smwn> is there a program that will test the drive?
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, do you know what compiz is?
<Parsi> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3
<smwn> like in terms of the physical damage
<Il__Matteo> ehm... no. i'm a newbie.
<knoppies> smwn, not that I know of, keep asking, or have a google search.
<ThatGuyOverThere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325173/
<soreau> Parsi: That is a good indication they are working correctly. Are you having a problem?
<ThatGuyOverThere> There's ifconfig.
<sinthetek> difference isn't as bad as over the network but still substantial
<sinthetek> 43mb/s vs 55mb/s
<Parsi> soreau: before this, with compiz enabled it froze after logon
 * sinthetek looks at ext3 vs ext4 write-speed benchmarks to see if it could account for the difference
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, is the wifi encrypted or not
<soreau> Parsi: compiz should work fine with that card. Which version of ubuntu?
<Parsi> soreau: i didn't tried installing compiz after this update
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, compiz is (in short) a window decorator, that makes your windows look AWSOME and adds animations to your windows. But it has some other good features as well, such as multiple desktops (not monitors) and many <alt><tab> features
<Parsi> soreau: 9.10
<ThatGuyOverThere> You mean the network? WEP encryption.
<ThatGuyOverThere> However, it doesn't connect to unencrypted networks either.
<C-S-B> wep? is there any point?
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, go System -> administration -> synaptic package manager. Then search for compiz settings, then install the package that sounds like compiz-advanced-settings manager
<Il__Matteo> ok, thanks, i didn't know how to find it! :°
<soreau> Parsi: Well if it does freeze X or the machine, it is an indication of some driver or X bug, most likely the driver
<smwn> After doing a google search it looks like its a common problem with ubuntu 9.10, I think its false reporting.
<ThatGuyOverThere> C-S-B, I'm not the network administrator, so it's not really up to me.
<Parsi> soreau: let me try compiz
<smwn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300590
<C-S-B> ThatGuyOverThere, fair enough, it just makes me shudder when I hear wep.
<sky_> how can download ubuntu one
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, I haven't had my identity stolen yet, so I'm not too worried. :)
<adminewb> knoppies, speaking of compiz eye candy, I understand that the ATI Catalyst Control Center for Linux is able to do multiple monitors with ATI display adapters; does it support not using the fglrx xorg driver?
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, once compiz settings manager is installed, you can find it under system -> preferences -> compiz settings
<sinthetek> hmm yeah, ext4 should be doing better across the board
<sinthetek> gotta be a driver problem/option it seems
<soreau> adminewb: amdcccle is exclusively for fglrx
<sinthetek> maybe a bios setting?
<knoppies> adminewb, I have no idea, Out of all my attempts to get multiple monitors working, I only got it working once, and even then it was rather primitive and out of proportion.
<soreau> adminewb: For the open driver, you would use xrandr or Sys>Prefs>Display
<adminewb> soreau, thanks
<ThatGuyOverThere> You were saying, bazhang? Encryption?
<bradpitt> does anybody can help me? everytime i reboot my computer ubuntu won't load, sometimes i see grub sometimes i don't. and instead of usplash it always ends with _ blinking. i upload 30 seconds video to give you more details http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF_QCCaIBPk. thanks :)
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, yes?
<ThatGuyOverThere> WEP encryption. Is that what you wanted to know?
<adminewb> soreau, i tried the standard driver to setup multiple monitors, and it was fairly contorted to get less than optimal results
<soreau> bradpitt: Is this a clean install or upgrade from an older version of ubuntu?
<soreau> adminewb: Are your screens the same?
<bradpitt> soreau : it's clean install.
<soreau> bradpitt: Does it work ok with the live cd?
<knoppies> bradpitt, I have no idea what your problem is, but I would fix it by: Plugging that HDD into another machine as a slave disk, getting all the data out of your home folder, then doing a complete clean install on it. See if the problem persists.
<adminewb> soreau, no, the screens are different and the adapters are different but both ATI
<ThatGuyOverThere> WEP encryption. Is that what you wanted to know, bazhang?
<soreau> adminewb: Multi-video cards?
<ThatGuyOverThere> It just occurred to me that you might not have been responding because I wasn't typing your username.
<adminewb> soreau, sort of: one's an IGP
<soreau> adminewb: Ah, I dont think this type of setup is supported yet
<adminewb> soreau: perhaps, but i did get it working somewhat
<Il__Matteo> knoppies, yeah, the SUPER + m combo now works!!! compiz was already installed but had a "negative colours" function already linked to SUPER + m combo, so that it had higher priority over user-set shortcuts
<bazhang> ThatGuyOverThere, correct, am a bit busy at the moment
<ThatGuyOverThere> I see.
<soreau> adminewb: It is possible to get it working and the open radeon driver folks are working to improve the situation
<bradpitt> soreau : i try with live cd several to make sure that there's no problem with my hardware. and live cd seems ok.
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, yea, I thought that was the case.
<soreau> bradpitt: That is strange..
<jongbergs> hi, what file in ubuntu filesystem that holds the network port numbers and its description?
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, play around with compiz, it is truly amazing. For some inspiration search up compiz on youtube.
<Il__Matteo> thanks, but i like my ubuntu quite linear and clean, i don't like special fx ;)
<soreau> bradpitt: If it works with the live cd, it should work the same after you install it to your machine if you performed the installation correctly
<Parsi> soreau: it freeze the machine:(
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, you look at gnome-do? its another awesome (and very sophisticated) application starter.
<adminewb> soreau: anyway, from the results I've seen it leaves the impression that a more regular configuration would have the same undesirable effects I noticed.
<Il__Matteo> knoppies, let me have a try! :)
<soreau> Parsi: You can ask in #intel-gfx, I am not sure what to tell you other than that it should work. Note if you do ask there you will need to remain patient
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, the gnome-do shotcut is <SUPER><SPACE> you can install it using the synaptic package manager. Search in the preferences for plugins.
<Parsi> soreau: I asked them, someone said to use xorge-edger, i did, but no chance
<soreau> Parsi: Can you run programs like glxgears and glxinfo?
<Parsi> soreau: yes
<Parsi> both
<bradpitt> soreau : yes i was thinking the same.
<colloguy> Every few minutes, my laptop's HD power cycles. What is causing this? According to hdparm -I, APM is disabled ...
<soreau> Parsi: If you use xorg-edgers, you will want to install all components and latest kernel
<soreau> Parsi: Namely, libdrm, mesa and xorg-video-intel (or whatever ubuntu calls it)
<Parsi> soreau: i think i've them
<adminewb> someone experienced with the gpart partition hacking utility? not to be confused with gparted
<soreau> Parsi: So this happens on default karmic install?
<Parsi> soreau: yes:(
<Il__Matteo> knoppies, I installed the packages but <SUPER><Space> combo seams to be dead :°
<kikokos> hi
<Parsi> soreau: glxinfo output
<Parsi> http://pastie.org/709716
<soreau> Parsi: In that case your best course of action would be to file a bug
<loquitus> My synaptic apt-get command gets a lot of errors lately and it seems to be related to access denied errors with mysql. Yes -- I did reset some passwords on my db recently. but what's going on here?
<Il__Matteo> knoppies, found it! :D
<Parsi> soreau: http://pastie.org/709716
<soreau> Parsi: It should work.
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, you have to start gnome-do first I think. <alt>-F2 then type in gnome do, then select the gnome do in the list.
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, ok. good.
<Il__Matteo> sorry for my sloppiness!
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, no problem.
<soreau> Parsi: But the intel drivers have gone through some major changes over the past months and the latest code should work too
<soreau> Parsi: Does xvinfo work ok?
<jwx> hi, how do I apply alternative gtk color scheme from outside gnome.. is there a standalone app available?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright, I'll worry about this later. I'ma go play Call of Duty.
<Parsi> soreau: http://pastie.org/709719
<Parsi> soreau: how to obtain latest intel driver?
<jargal> hi all
<soreau> Parsi: On ubuntu, the xorg-edgers repo is your best bet to get all latest code, but it should be coupled with latest kernel as well
<soreau> Parsi: Which kernel are you using?
<Parsi> soreau: dunno:( how can I find out kernel version?
<usesec> |||||
<usesec> |||||
<usesec> |||||
<soreau> Parsi: uname -r
<FloodBot3> usesec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Parsi> soreau: 2.6.31.14
<soreau> Parsi: Can you pastebin your X log?
<ordicollege_> comment fair pour instalé wecame sur ordicolège
<ordicollege_> svp
<Parsi> soreau: how to?
<Parsi> where is X log?
<soreau> Parsi: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Il__Matteo> knoppies, and what about opening a certain application onto a certain desktop space? i lurked through italian ubuntu forum, but i found no solutions :°
<Parsi> soreau: http://pastie.org/709721
<Flannel> Il__Matteo: You're looking for devilspie
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, not sure. Normally they just open on the current workspace. You can move them by either right clicking on their title bar, or holding <shift><ctrl><alt><arrowKEY> where arrowKEY is the direction you want to go.
<A-Rishi> I want to use a 3gp video format in pitivi. How do I convert it to another format so that I can use it?
<Il__Matteo> knoppies, i already do it, but it's lame! :) i want my ubuntu to do it automatically on start.
<soreau> Parsi: Looks good afaict. Which resolution do you use?
<Parsi> soreau: the default
<Il__Matteo> Flannel, i'll try it
<Parsi> soreau: 1280x1024
<knoppies> Il__Matteo, ok, Im not sure how. I hope you work that one out.
<knoppies> Flannel, Il__Matteo maybe i should look into devilspie
<soreau> Parsi: Everything seems good. Can you try: compiz.real --replace move resize decoration wobbly
<Parsi> soreau: I'm loged in with GNOME falsafe
<timClicks> does anyone have recommendations on how to produce print-acceptable (300dpi) screenshots?
<Il__Matteo> Flannel, where do i find it after installation?
<soreau> Parsi: Why?
<Flannel> Il__Matteo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<jargal> ubuntu using warcraft 3 play very slow help me
<Parsi> soreau: because GNOME it locks up!
<timClicks> i'm not sure that's that even possible, since monitors display at 96.. but I thought someone might be able to help
<soreau> Parsi: Can you try starting normal session after this:  sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz.real
<dodobrown_> hey
<dodobrown_> does the aircrack-ng come with airplay-ng
<soreau> dodobrown_: Yes
<APERSON> if I copy a system, is there anything else I have to do other than change the uuid in grub and fstab?
<soreau> APERSON: Not really..
<dodobrown_> when i type airplay-ng nothing happens
<soreau> dodobrown_: aireplay-ng
<soreau> dodobrown_: Ask in #aircrack-ng
<APERSON> soreau, you don't sound entirely positive :)
<Parsi1> soreau: locked up again
<Il__Matteo> Flannel, i installed it and launch it from alt f2, but nothing happens
<timClicks> dodobrown_: it needs some configuration & tweaking
<soreau> APERSON: Well there are a lot of factors involved, but on the same machine it should work
<dodobrown_> =)
<soreau> Parsi1: So it is not a compiz issue
<dodobrown_> i'm so stupid
<soreau> Parsi1: You should file a bug against ubuntu reporting this
<dodobrown_> i was typing airplay instead or aire
<Parsi1> soreau: after runnign "compiz.real --replace move resize decoration wobbly" it locked up
<dodobrown_> =\
<soreau> Parsi1: Oh :p
<mibbit55> hello i was was cutting some tape with my teeth and i think i swallowed some tape, is it ok? it's the clear plastic packing tape kind, i swallowed maybe a small millimiter of tape...
<soreau> Parsi1: Well it is apparent you need to get some intel driver code that works :P
<Parsi1> soreau: how?
<bazhang> !ot | mibbit55
<ubottu> mibbit55: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soreau> Parsi1: xorg-edgers repo
<lonejack> HI, upgraded to 9.10. Problem on firefox awesomebar color. How can I change it? Thx
<Parsi1> soreau: I did
<soreau> Parsi1: Or you can compile yourself from git
<Parsi1> soreau: oh! it's difficult :(
<soreau> Parsi1: What did you install from xorg-edgers repo exactly?
<Parsi1> soreau: xorg-driver-intel
<Parsi1> soreau: something like that
<soreau> Parsi1: That is not enough
<jargal>  ubuntu using warcraft 3 play very slow help me
<Parsi1> soreau: Do I need more?
<febra> hello
<soreau> Parsi1: You need to install that package as well as mesa, libdrm and get a latest kernel too
<APERSON> now for my real question: why am I randomly getting input/output errors?
<APERSON> my system just drops to it's knees, and I have to use sysreq to shutdown
<APERSON> its*
<febra> i need sofware for linux, help me
<APERSON> febra, try to be more specific
<lonejack> HI, upgraded to 9.10. Problem on firefox awesomebar color (actually are shown in light blue as links). How can I change it? Thx
<febra> dvd player
<APERSON> !dvd | febra
<ubottu> febra: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dantonic> Anyone know how to use tightvnc?
<Dantonic> !tightvnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc
<soreau> Dantonic: What are you trying to do?
<BobJonkman> I've used tightvnc -- what do you need to do?
<febra> thank u
<Dantonic> I'm very new to vnc.. vino seems to not work in 9.04 read several threads about it... just tryint to connect remotely
<APERSON> it's almost like my disks were mounted read-only - I can't write or do anything
<Dantonic> so I did apt-get install tightvnc
<Dantonic> then ran it
<Dantonic> and setup password etc...
<APERSON> but on restart, everything is fine again
<Dantonic> now how do I connect from another computer? is it all setup and ready to go?
<APERSON> until it happens again, that is
<Dantonic> what do I use as server address
<Dantonic> cause localhost@ip doesn't work
<soreau> Dantonic: Look in Sys>Prefs>Remote Desktop and you will need to know the IP addresses of the box you are trying to connect to
<knoppies> Dantonic, if you connecting from the same PC, then its just localhost.
<Dantonic> I'm sorry so I installed tightvncserver on my desktop... and I want to connect to it from another device using a vnc viewer
<knoppies> Dantonic, if you connecting from a different PC, then its just the IP address of the server. (If you have a windows PC on the network, Download and install netscan)
<Dantonic> the viewer asks for the address
<BobJonkman> Dantonic: just use the IP address, or hostname ,  No '@' required
<Dantonic> oh
<Dantonic> ok
<Dantonic> let me try
<knoppies> Dantonic, Ive never had any luck with hostnames, I just use the loca IP.
<fahadsadah> knoppies: You won't have any luck with hostnames, without a properly configured DNS server or /etc/hosts
<Dantonic> ok ty I guess I'm just stuck on ssh :P I'm trying right now
<knoppies> fahadsadah, that explains it.
<grawity> fahadsadah: Doesn't Ubuntu come with Avahi installed?
<BobJonkman> vnc is unlike ssh -- no user authentication, just a session password
<knoppies> Dantonic, I want to still set up shh.
<AmbrNewlearner> Hullo, I have an old machine which runs Inkscape 0.47 and openoffice simulataneously on Ubuntu 9.10...The problem is that inkscape runs (/renders) very slow with default Ubuntu settings...
<AmbrNewlearner> What stuff should I disable so that Inkscape runs faster?
<grawity> fahadsadah: Which can do that mDNS resolving without a central DNS server.
<AmbrNewlearner> This is a machine that is required to run only inkscape and Openoffice....
<AmbrNewlearner> I need no internet, music, video etc.............nothing
<APERSON> I'm currently running memtest, but I don't think that's the issue
<fahadsadah> grawity: Do all machines broadcast by default?
<APERSON> I was being told in ##linux that the problem is ubuntu's ext4
<grawity> fahadsadah: All machines with avahi-daemon respond to mDNS queries. (multicast, not broadcast)
<fahadsadah> grawity: Machines don't multicast to query
<AmbrNewlearner> What daemons, services etc can I disable to speed up this machine?
<fahadsadah> Machines multicast their own domain name
<Dantonic> hmm well no luck...
<Dantonic> too bad vino doesnt work...
<BobJonkman> Is the host listening?
<Dantonic> I mean it works fine locally just not over the internet
<AmbrNewlearner> Mind you, I dont need GNOME too......replaced it with fluxbox
<Shwack> Is anybody in the position to tell me what might likely be going on with my cable internet service (somebody who might work for an ISP perhaps) ?
<BobJonkman> Make sure port 5900 is open
<Crazymethjesus> shut the fuck up fag!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<fahadsadah> Shwack: Where's your problem?
<fahadsadah> Also, what ISP?
<Dantonic> BobJonkman, how do I check if that port is open? is there  acommand? I've forwarded it in my router
<Dantonic> but idk if its done correctly
<Shwack> fahadsadah-  Charter internet in san luis obispo, ca.   I have 5Meg connection..  All the sudden web pages and all DNS takes about 10-15 seconds to resolve before loading - bandwidth tests now show me at 20Mbs after the 10-15 of waiting for DNS to resolve.
<omix> hi
<BobJonkman> Dantonic: Hmmm...  I don't know your setup, so it's difficult to know if you're set up correctly.
<fahadsadah> Shwack: If DNS is the only problem, don't use their DNS servers.
<BobJonkman> Did you config the host yourself?
<Shwack> fahadsadah-  it doesn't feel like 20Mgs, it feels very slow
<Dantonic> well yes, I've forwarded port 5900 just like I did port 22 for ssh
<fahadsadah> Shwack: 4.2.2.2 with 4.2.2.3 as a backup
<Shwack> fahadsadah-  I can change my DNS servers, but wasn't aware that i could use others
<fahadsadah> Always fast.
<Dantonic> and assigned it to the local ip address of the desktop
<Shwack> fahadsadah-  one second while I try
<fahadsadah> 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 (OpenDNS) are also fast, but they redirect addressbar searches to their own inferior search engine.
<BobJonkman> Dantonic: viewer inititates connection to host::5900
<grawity> fahadsadah: Which can at least be opted out.
<APERSON> fahadsadah, I have a firefox extension that takes care of that :)
<BobJonkman> (vnc uses weird syntax of hostname::port or hostname:displaynum
<fahadsadah> APERSON: Me too =p
<APERSON> grawity, last I checked, no you can't
<fahadsadah> grawity: My dad uses it for adult site filtering
<fahadsadah> So I don't have the password to disable search redirection
<Dantonic> BobJonkman, wait so I am confused a bit how do I setup host::5900 not sure what that means
<Dr_Willis> fahadsadah:  Using Opendns ?
<Shwack> OMG fahadsadah you are the MAN!!!!!
<Shwack> fahadsadah-  my internet is 5x faster than it has ever been
<fahadsadah> Shwack: Thanks.
<BobJonkman> Dantonic: The host listens on port 5900, usually display 0
<grawity> APERSON: Sign up on "OpenDNS Dashboard". Go to "Settings". Disable "Proxy" and "Filtering".
<grawity> APERSON: I did it a lot of times.
<fahadsadah> Shwack: If you're four times faster than you're paying for, don't expect it to last.
<BobJonkman> So, by default you can tell the viewer to connect to just hostname
<fahadsadah> Dr_Willis: I made him.
<APERSON> grawity, I've been a using opendns for a couple of years, I'v never been able to disable it :/
<fahadsadah> Because he was before using a spyware service installed on my box
<APERSON> I use the filtering, so no dice
<BobJonkman> To specifiy an alternate port use two colons  hostname::port
<Dantonic> BobJonkman, I'm sorry I suck at this... so hostname = ip?
<BobJonkman> or one colon for displaynum  hostname:displaynum
<Dr_Willis> fahadsadah:  theres a firefox/grease monkey script that puts back the normal 'search' feature  and gets around opendns stilling the default search stuff :) but thats how opendns makes their $$$
<Dantonic> so select ip:5900 when I enter the server?
<BobJonkman> Yes, hostname=IP
<Dantonic> ok
<Dantonic> let me try ty
<BobJonkman> No, use two colons, Ip::5900
<Dantonic> ok
<APERSON> so, any advice on migrating an ext4 partition to ext3?
<humphree> W00 at successful install on my netbook!
<Dantonic> BobJonkman, ok so the viewer from my other device just gives an error right away it doesnt even look for it when I enter ip::5900
<fahadsadah> humphree: Congratulations!
<fahadsadah> Do you need any help?
<humphree> Haha.  Thank you.
<BobJonkman> Dantonic:  Hmm...  the viewer and host are not on the same local net?
<humphree> Wireless wasn't working outofbox but I got that working with the Dell Broadcom drivers
<humphree> Everythings running pretty smooth
<Dantonic> BobJonkman, I'm sorry I think we're misunderstanding each other... I apologize...  I have no problem connecting locally... I have a problem connecting through the internet.  That's what I'm trying to do connect remotely
<BobJonkman> Dantonic: So, my guess is that port 5900 is blocked somewhere between your viewer and the host
<Dantonic> ok BobJonkman  I'll look further into that
<Dr_Willis> VNC over the internet should be used with a ssh tunnle. For security
<Dr_Willis> the !vnc factoid has details
<BobJonkman> Dr_Willis: very true.  And then you don't need to worry about port 5900, but ssh port 22
<Dr_Willis> i wouldent even want to try vncing with out ssh tunnle. I had a pc one day open to the internet. and there was like 1000+ hits on its vnc ports :)
<APERSON> that's why you don't use standard ports.
<APERSON> and ssh tunnels
<APERSON> and use things like fail2ban
<BobJonkman> and limit inbound connections to particular addresses,
<Dr_Willis> using non standard ports  is not really 'secureing' just hideing. :) ssh tunnle = the way to go.
<Dr_Willis> I forget what the tool was i used to scan allmy logs and see these hits..  'logwatch' perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 390 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<kavurt> I want to remove a part of a video. It's somewhere in the middle. what software would you recommend?
<Guest7316> I can't open hi5.com, what I can do (I'm new in Ubuntu)
<soreau> Guest7316: How have you tried to open it?
<Dr_Willis> Guest7316:  the site Opens here.. fine.. im not going to register on it just to checkit out...
<Dr_Willis> Guest7316:  so give more details perhaps as to whats not working.
<paschu> Hey guys
<kostkon> kavurt, avidemux or maybe a more featured editor like openshot video editor?
<paschu> I played a game and now the resolution is 640 x 480. How to change?
<Parsi1> soreau: http://i.imagehost.org/0895/Screenshot_9.png which packages?
<soreau> paschu: Sys>Prefs>Display
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  thers a tool called 'xrandr' i think and some xrandr frontends i use to set the res quickly  also.
<Dr_Willis> paschu:  ive some wine games that often do that
<Dr_Willis> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !info xrand
<ubottu> Package xrand does not exist in karmic
<Parsi1> !info vmc
<ubottu> Package vmc does not exist in karmic
<paschu> Vzt u cabt reacg tge aooly bzttin because the display is somall
<Dr_Willis> gnome-randr-applet - Simple gnome-panel front end to the xrandr extension
<Dr_Willis> or grandr - gtk interface to xrandr
<kavurt> kostkon: is openshot in the repos?
<soreau> Parsi1: All that are installed need to be upgraded. Especially libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri
<mechdave> Hi all, just found out that brasero breaks when updated to 2.28.2 :(
<kostkon> kavurt, no, you can download the deb from its site http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<BobJonkman> mechdave: Brasero breaks how?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Sys>Prefs>Display uses xrandr
<paschu> I MADE IT!
<mechdave> BobJonkman, not sure yet, just that it stops my burner from mounting any blank disk at all therefore stopping it from burning
<BlouBlou> I am installing kubuntu-desktop, for select kde or gnome when I login in ubuntu, but how can I use ubuntu's grub slpash?
<BobJonkman> Yup, known issue.  use DeVeDe instead
<mechdave> BobJonkman, is there a bug report for it yet?
<BobJonkman> Just looking it up now
<Dr_Willis> I like DeVeDe :)
<soreau> BlouBlou: grub splash images are the ones you see when first starting your machine
<Parsi1> soreau: there is no update for those packages:(
<soreau> Parsi1: Well TBH I dont use xorg-edgers repo. If you have added this repo, make sure to apt-get update first before checking for new packages
<BobJonkman> mechdave: Brasero bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/395922
<Parsi1> soreau: I did
<soreau> Parsi1: You might be fortunate enough to find more help with it in !ubuntu+1
<mechdave> BobJonkman, Excellent, thanks
<soreau> Parsi1: ! = #
<Parsi1> soreau: ubuntu+1? what is it?
<BobJonkman> mechdave: You're welcome!
<soreau> Parsi1: A channel, /j #ubuntu+1
 * soreau -> bed
<soreau> gnite
<Parsi1> soreau: ok, tnx
<mechdave> BobJonkman, this is a different bug for 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 whereas I have a bug (I think it's a bug) for 2.28.2-0ubuntu1
<Dr_Willis> Heh. funny bug report on brassero  - 'fixed my problem by using DeVeDe' :) thats more of a 'work around' :)
<Il__Matteo> bbye and thanks everybody!!!
<Dr_Willis> I dident even know Brasero could convert video to dvd format.
<co_1_> tika
<co_1_> nick/tika
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, it would be easier yes, but I am a stubborn person when it comes to this kind of thing... would like to have a go at fixing it first :/
<Dr_Willis> mechdave:  yea. :) i just found it amuseing the bug reporter said he fixed it by using another app. ;)
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, Oh, I must have missed that one :)
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use devede on a spare box to do my video->dvdiso reencodeing then just burn the iso on my other machines.
<BobJonkman> mechdave: If you're getting the error message "Please replace the disc with a supported cd or dvd" I suspect it's the same issue, even on a different Ubuntu version.
<BobJonkman> Could always file another report, and the triage team can decide if it's a duplicate...
<Dr_Willis> Ive had such issues with brassero in the past ive not even troed it in 9.10
<mechdave> BobJonkman, Nah it is no message at all, hang about and I shall get it to do it again
<BobJonkman> And even another report of the issue on the same bug would be useful
<noname_> Is this a correct command for mounting via terminal? sudo mount -t vfat -o defaults /dev/sdc /media/stick
<lnxten> hi kenneth
<noname_> I tried typing this in the terminal but I couldn't mount the usb stick.
<Dr_Willis> mechdave:  im seeing the same message here. but i dont even have a blank disk in the drive. :) i just want to make an .iso
<mechdave> here is the dmesg output --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325208/
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, BobJonkman There is no error coming from brasero, the thing just won't burn anything
<Lungan> I have som trouble with ubuntu on a asus computer, I have to set ls_switch to 0 every time I start the computer, is there anyway to have this to 0 permanently?
<Dr_Willis> mechdave:  at the top of the brassero window theres a message box built in. thats where i see the message
<BobJonkman> Hmm. Different bug then.  I got a dialog box with the error message
<Leoneof`> hi, my wlan1 can detect alot of networks in Terminal, but there are no networks in network icon in the top of toolbar, any help?
<WinXPNewb2> The stick is in fat16. Not sure if that matters. It auto-mounted before.
<Dr_Willis> BobJonkman:  i dident even try to burn yet. :) its saying that with my disks empty  - let me find a blank disk
<Leoneof`> network icon is still invisible
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: is this brasero issue only on Karmic?
<ardchoille> becuase I don't see the problem
<ardchoille> jaunty here
<terriblesarcasm> Hello, I am currently using ubuntu karmic koala, but am having trouble using my jawbone, I have paired it, but it does not show up as an audio input/output device in pavucontrol or the default sound controller, does anyone have any ideas?
<mechdave> ardchoille, As far as I can tell it is only on karmic with brasero-2.28.2-0ubuntu1
<ardchoille> mechdave: Ah, ok, thanks
<Parsi1> is there another window manager except compiz?
<Leoneof`> hello?
<grawity> Parsi1: Metacity comes with Ubuntu.
<grawity> Parsi1: There are lots more (though some of them aren't easy to use)
<Parsi1> grawity: is it window manager?
<BobJonkman> Hello Leoneof`
<grawity> yes.
<Dr_Willis> Parsi1: thers dozens of window managers out there.
<Dr_Willis> Parsi1:  compiz is the one that gives allthe fancy eye candy
<Parsi1> Dr_Willis: I'm looking for a simple one
<Dr_Willis> Parsi1:  thers dozens of them install openbox perhaps
<Leoneof`> BobJonkman: my wlan1 can detect alot of networks in Terminal, but network icon is invisible in the top of toolbar
<Dr_Willis> Pasifica:  many of these WILL require you to read the docs to figure out totally
<Parsi1> Dr_Willis: now installing openbox
<BobJonkman> Sorry Leoneof` I can't help with that.
<Leoneof`> ok, thanks ^_^
<Leoneof`> BobJonkman, i'm beginner with Linux world ^_^
<terriblesarcasm> Has anyone had any luck streaming audio to a bluetooth headset in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Brassero only lets me put 2, 45 min shows on a dvd.  DeVeDe will let me fit more on.. at lower quality
<BobJonkman> Leoneof` We were all beginners at one time.  Some of us stayed that way :)
<Leoneof`> :D
<renata> hello, what is the command for EXAILE to play Audio CDs automatically? I've tried various combinations with exaile --play but none works, thanks
<jargal> hey guys help me how to warcraft 3 ubuntu play
<bradpitt> leoneof' what did you mean with invisible?
<Leoneof`> bradpitt, i mean...it is in grey color, cant click on it
<jargal> how to warcraft 3 ubuntu play
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | jargal
<ubottu> jargal: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MK13> i finally have my broadcom setup in master mode with the help of hostapd, now does anyone know a how to set up the dhcp server and make it so that my wired connection is shared over the acces point?
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof`:  same issue here. 'burn' is greyed out.
<jargal> i using wine very slow warcraft
<terriblesarcasm> Leoneof`: is it disabled? can you right click it and choose enable?
<Dr_Willis> jargal:  see the wine app database for how to optmize it.
<maru1> salve
<maru1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<egonw> since yesterday my NetworkManager is autodisabling my wifi card, which I have been using upto and including friday... the gnome and kde applet/plasmoids no longer see the wifi card and I cannot use wireless anymore... I get this message "NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2)." ... please help
<aftertaf> hello : i need help diagnosing a potential dns resolution issue. slowness with Bind on local network for local and net resolution
<booskun> join #ubuntu-cn
<Leoneof`> terriblesarcasm: it is on enable mode :/
<terriblesarcasm> Leoneof`:  wireless is also checked?
<Leoneof`> i remember that was a problem with ubuntu 9.04 but i fixed it, cant remember how, but now same problem with 9.10
<terriblesarcasm> Leoneof`: if you right click it there is a checkbox for enable wireless, just making sure that is on first :)
<Leoneof`> wireless is work fine
<terriblesarcasm> hmm
<Leoneof`> :|
<egonw> terriblesarcasm: what should one do if the 'enable' is greyed out?
<jrudess> I've a question concerning audio in Karmic...
<terriblesarcasm> egonw: hmm, i would guess it is maybe a driver issue?
<om26er> !question | jrudess
<ubottu> jrudess: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Leoneof`> ah i remembered, i deleted 'interface' file inside 'etc/network'
<Lungan> I have som trouble with ubuntu on a asus computer, I have to set ls_switch to 0 every time I start the computer, is there anyway to have this to 0 permanently?
<Leoneof`> that was a solution before, let me to try to delete it
<egonw> terriblesarcasm: was thinking about that... but this is quite after the upgrade to 9.10... and no new kernel was installed since, AFAIK
<aftertaf> anyone versed in the ways of bind? for DNS help ?
<juha__> pooping now
<jrudess> !question how could I obtain multiple choices for audio servers in Ubuntu Karmic (as the old behaviour till Jaunty)?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  whats that do? and how are you setting it?
<juha__> moiiiii
<co_1> #ubuntu
<egonw> terriblesarcasm: how can I debug this? and make sure what the exact problem is?
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, its the light sensor on my asus, when its on i prevents me from changing the brightness and the screen gets very dark, so i have to set it of by setting the ls_switch to 0
<juha__> moiiii
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  and what COMMAND/method are you setting it to '0' with?
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, and I use gedit with sudo to change it
<co_1> tika
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  change it where/how?
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  if you could come up with a actuall command you type to change it. You could make the /etc/rc.local file run the command and set it at boot time  every time
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, I just open the document with sudo gedit, and then set it to 0, and when i save it it says something about error, but when i dent klick OK it goes to 0, and I can then change brightness, but after reboot ls_switch is 1 again
<Leoneof`> brb
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:   I just open the document with sudo gedit,  -> Ok.. WHICH document?   and save it where?
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/ls_switch is the document, it only contains one number, 1 or 0, and I want it to be 0 permanently
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  NOW you are giveing us some answers. :) you could try a command such as ->   echo '0' > /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/ls_switch
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  in your /etc/rc.local file
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, so you mean that i just copy the line "echo '0' > /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/ls_switch" into /etc/rc.local ?
<Lungan> Or how do i write it?
<terriblesarcasm> does anyone know anything about using a bluetooth headset in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  try it from a command line first, as root. (i imagine youneed to be root)
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  but i think that line should do it. put it in rc.local befor the last 'exit' command.
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, okok, but how do I write then? Im not to used to do this stuffs in ubuntu, usually everything just works fine :)
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  with your editor just like you have been doing
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Lungan> and then just paste echo '0' > /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/ls_switch
<Lungan> ?
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  yes.. be sure its BEFOR the last line in that file that says 'exit'
<sup> hii guys ........i installed ubuntu 9.10 on the virtual box and tried it .....how can i uninstall it>???????????????/
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, okok, now I have pasted the line "echo '0' > /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/ls_switch" over there
<Lungan> And that is the correct line you think
<Lungan> What does the ">" do?
<Lungan> and what means with echo
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  bash basics,, it pipes the output into a file.
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, I will try to reboot now and se if it works, brb and thank you
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  echo 'hello world'          prints  'hello world'   Logical eh?
<Lungan> Aha okej
<Lungan> brb
<mauri> it seems to be a bug in splash screen "get new theme"
<Jaco2k> hi all
<Jaco2k> I am a bit of a noob with Linux so excuse me in advance if this is a stupid or previously asked question
<fuzzi1> hello
<Jaco2k> I upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic
<Jaco2k> and now I am stuck with the linux restricted modules
<Jaco2k> and no way to remove them
<Jaco2k> i have read around but there doesn't seem much info on this
<Jaco2k> any ideas/tips?
<fuzzi1> Jaco2k, please paste the output to pastebin
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, it seems to be working, thank you very mutch
<Dr_Willis> Jaco2k:  clarify what you mean by 'stuck'
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  bash basics to the rescue! :)
<Jaco2k> Basically, it will always fail when trying to remove
<Jaco2k> gimme a sec and will get you the pastebin
<fuzzi1> is it safe to just reinstall a karmic install with encrypted home? do i need to do something in advance?
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, but one thing I dont understand with the light sensor, is how the screen gets darker the darker the light around the computer is, and when I point a lightsource directly to the ls the screen gets very bright
<RobLikesBrunch> I tried to mount a hard drive in /dev/ folder using fstab....and I know this was stupid, and I fixed it so it mounds in the /media directory....but now, in my Places menu I have the "remnants" of the /dev/ drive...and it just links to a drive that gets an error when I click it...how do I delete this?
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, Dont understand the logic about that, but now I dont care anymore :)
<Jaco2k> this is the command I am issuing with the hope of a solution: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/325221/
<APERSON> so, does anyone have any advice for someone migrating their boot partition from ext4 to ext3?
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  read some bash tutorials.. that will be chapter one.. page  5   proberly...
<Jaco2k> ...and this is the output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/325222/
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  'echo  THISSTRING > THISFILE
<Jaco2k> fails to remove
<Kevin`> Jaco2k: well that looks to be fairly useful, however you managed to get to that state. btw, aptitude is generally smarter then apt-get at finding tricky solutions to things
<fuzzi1> Is it safe to just reinstall a karmic install with encrypted home? do i need to do something in advance?
<Jaco2k> well, I simply ran an upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic
<Jaco2k> aptitude fails to remove them also
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  You see the wrong location on the left side pane in the file manager at the bottom? below the 'trash' icon? or above the trash icon?
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: Above it.
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  thats... weird.
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: Sec, I'll screenshot it.
<Kevin`> Jaco2k: from the errors given it looks like a lot of it has already been uninstalled. if it were me, I would try to mark the packages as uninstalled and forget about them (modules for a kernel that's not is use won't do anything anyway). I forget how to mark that though.
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  you have done a reboot since then?
<audiofil> hello
<Jaco2k> my guess is yes, they were uninstalled
<Jaco2k> but it messed up all the package management
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: Several. The whole idea was so the drive would auto-mount, and I stupidly chose the location "dev/sda1" for the automount...and I changed it to /media/media...but now I still have this thing left.
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: The drive is selected, when I click it, I get this error: <a href="http://imgur.com/5zH6P.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com">http://imgur.com/5zH6P.png</a>
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  just a sec.. thers a 2nd sensor on the mounitor thats like a webcam eye?  or is this using the webcam as a light sensor?> ive never seen that on a laptop yet.
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Wilis: Crap, sorry. Here: http://imgur.com/5zH6P.png
<fuzzi1> Can't anybody help me?
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  err.. You want it to mount to /media/SOMTHING   not /media  I thought
<Jaco2k> so, any ideas on how to get rid of these restricted modules?
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  you are using /media/media   Hmm....
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: The drive works perfectly now. I think this is the result of previously mounting it in /dev/, and is not caused by the current set-up
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  you have a fstab line for that device? or how did you 'change' the mountpoint?
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: UUID="AA6638EB6638BA41" /media/media ntfs-3g ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  media is such a bla name. ;) Use somthing like MyWindowsStuff :P
<fuzzi1> Is it safe to just reinstall a karmic install with encrypted home? do i need to do something in advance?
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: It's always been my media drive---shared in harmony between Linux and Windows :D
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:    look in /dev/ perhaps and see if theres any extra directories/links laying about?
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, no, its a 2 nd sensor, its just a little point to the left of the webcam
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  put some black tape over it. :)
<terriblesarcasm> No one knows anything about getting the output of sound to a jawbone bluetooth headset?
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  oh wait that makes it darker.. like its backwards eh.
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, yes i dont see the logic with that, but now when i have ls_switch to 0 i can adjust brightness by myself :)
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  id be curious if this affexts all users. or just your one user also.
<xrfang> why if I want to install trac it will also install apache2, but this dos NOT happen when install trac on ubuntu server edition?
<hullo> hello I just rebooted my machine and grub is complaining that it can't find my hard drive
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: I can't find anything modified after the time I configured the drive.
<mlu> anyone know how Ubuntu Server compares to Debian server?
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: This is my only user account...could I log in as a super user to see?
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  or just add a test user for testing
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: Eh, I'll just create a new account.
<hullo> gave up waiting for root device alert disk dpes not exist dropping to shell
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: Yeah. Okay, be right back.
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  sudo adduser billgates :)
<Jaco2k> I presume no one has any solution for my problem then... ;)
<Dr_Willis> Jaco2k:  i never upgrade, i always do clean isntalls.. sorry cant help
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: I chose "billgateslovesstevejobs"
<iKernel> You guys know what I really love about Ubuntu and other debian-based distributions?
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  and the password is moneymoneymoney
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  this chat room?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<iKernel> lol
<iKernel> nah this:
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis:  Exactly :D. Be right back.
<iKernel> 385.2 mb of files have to be downloaded, 24 mb of disk space will be freed
<iKernel> bliss
<Marukaz> Hello, how can i swich off compiz and turn on metacity?
<oliver3> Marukaz, System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Desktop Effects
<Dr_Willis> Marukaz:  'metacity --replace' is one way also
<Dr_Willis> Marukaz:  or install/use fusion-icon  (if you want to switch quickly tween the 2)
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: It affects bill/steve as well.
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  Odd.. and this does persist over a reboot as well?
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  perhaps its time to ask the #gnome guys - im not sure what you did to even get the thing up there. :)
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: Note that there isn't any sort of functionality impairment...I just don't want some random, non-functioning drive in my menu.
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis: Will do!
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  they may know of some setting/cache where it keeps that list.
<RobLikesBrunch> Dr_Willis thanks for your help.
<Jaco2k> ok then... another question... I am getting this: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic but it is not installable
<Dr_Willis> RobLikesBrunch:  ive seen people want to add things up there.. but never have seen a way to do it.
<Jaco2k> normal, since that image is not supported anymore, but is there a way to "force" install of it?
<Dr_Willis> Jaco2k:  Youmay need to do a 'dist-upgrade'  to get the newer kernel/packages
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jaco2k> i did that already - that's what got me into this trouble :) :P
<zetheroo> anyone know of a way to scan for bad sectors in Linux?
<Dr_Willis> Jaco2k:  you did the last one 'dist-upgrade' as well?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  badblocks command.
<Jaco2k> yes
<Jaco2k> always produces the same result
<Dr_Willis> Jaco2k:  im out of ideas then.
<Jaco2k> I think during the upgrade it removed the modules but failed to notice
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: does anything need to be installed for this to work?
<Dr_Willis> 2.6.31-14-generic  is the latest kernel here.    wonder why you cant just install the newer kernels
<Jaco2k> as a result, the dependencies I would now need have also been removed
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  its a core tool i belive. should be installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i think that command is used by fsck  with some options. ive never needed to use it stand alone
<Jaco2k> I am on the latest kernel - I just can't remove the leftovers from the old ones :(
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis; someone is telling me to use e2fsck -cc ... is that good?
<Jaco2k> well... plan B - Live CD and upgrade install
<Dr_Willis> Jaco2k:  Hmm. the new kernel should install its new versions of those - or is that the issue also? you can have  several of those packages installed at same time.
<Jaco2k> no, those have been deprecated
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  ive rarely needed to do  that stuff by hand. im not sure what -cc does
<Jaco2k> they dropped the entire restricted modules
<Dr_Willis> Jaco2k:  they can still be installed i imagine. :) but the old versions being around shouldent be stoppng the new ones from being installed.. that is the core problem right?
<rtagger> Hi, quick question: upon installation of kernel image built via make-kpkg (some patches needed to be applied to test), initrd ends up being 67Mb file that (for some reason) cannod be read by grub (grub2). The generic kernels have initrds of 8Mb and grub2 is perfectly happy with them. Is there any obvious step I am missing fork kernel pkg?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> Oh yea they renamed them to somting else I recall.
<Dr_Willis> I rember why i always do clean installs these days. :)
<Jaco2k> yeah, but I have a media center in there that took me forever and a while to setup :P
<domjohnson> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1037821/ubunto-takes-xp-os-showdown
<domjohnson> lol
<madsj> hi; I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, and now the sound is gone; any hints on how to get it back ?
<Jaco2k> this is the source of my problem: Ubuntu 9.10 Beta includes the 2.6.31-11.36 kernel based on 2.6.31.1. The kernel ships with Kernel Mode Setting enabled for Intel graphics (see below). linux-restricted-modules is deprecated in favour of DKMS packages.
<Jaco2k> now the solution...
<kostkon> madsj, first of all, in a terminal:  uname -a
<Jaco2k> who knows? :D
<ranjan> is there any option to disable password option after awakening the system from suspend or hibernet  on ubuntu 9.10
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: one other question ... just in case you have a clue ... could I/O errors be caused by bad memory ? .. or not using swap perhaps?
<madsj> kostkon: Linux spirou 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<BlouBlou> how can I change tty resolution?
<kostkon> madsj, ok. now give:  aplay -l
<ranjan> is there any option to disable password option after awakening the system from suspend or hibernet  on ubuntu 9.10
<kostkon> madsj, use a pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<madsj> kostkon: http://pastebin.org/56013
<brorjonas> Does anyone know what a low overhead-metod means?
<kostkon> madsj, ok. now, did you try to setup your sound in system → prefs → sound?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  thers dozens of odd things that can be caysed by bad ram.
<madsj> I'm in openbox ...
<al__> Maybe a more mundane matter, but is there a way to make gnome centre windows?
<kostkon> madsj, oh
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i dont think swap would matter
<madsj> gnome and emacs on my system do not go well hand in hand, so I had to find an alternative WM
<ranjan> is there any option to disable password option after awakening the system from suspend or hibernet  on ubuntu 9.10
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok ... I just always thought that I/O errors would be caused by a bad HDD than bad RAM though
<kostkon> madsj, hmm ok. eh, try running:  alsamixer -Dhw
<Dr_Willis> madsj:  thers proberly some guides/tips on making emacs+gnome play nicely.
<kostkon> madsj, also, give:  ps -A | grep pulse
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  its hard to tell.  Ive seen VERY weird stuff due to bad ram
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  but the hard drives are the weakest link these days
<[lan3y]> Dr_willis very true
<madsj> Dr_Willis: it was a really weird error, where Gnome freezes (you can unfreeze by switching back to a tty-console and then back to Gnome using Alt-F6 and Alt-F7), but it was really annoying
<hullo> how do I mount /dev/sda1.  it is ext3
<Jaco2k> life is never simple - got two boxes at home, tried to upgrade one first and no issues so I did it on my main one and BANG. I should know better... :)
<Jaco2k> oh well, no pain, no game
<[lan3y]> hullo, what will it be used for?
<hullo> for now just to test
<[lan3y]> i mean root swap ? ect
<hullo> I made a directory for it /media/mount
<hullo> like a removas
<hullo> removable drive
<[lan3y]> so pull up a terminal, 'mount /sev/sda1 /media/mount'
<[lan3y]> dev*
<madsj> kostkon: http://pastebin.org/56016
<Jaco2k> pfff...
<kostkon> madsj, ok. eh, you could install pavucontrol and gnome-alsamixer
<kostkon> madsj, i know, gnome apps :S
<Jaco2k> i give up - i'll just ftp in, grab my user folder and wipe the freaking drive with a clean install :P
<kostkon> madsj, to setup your pulseuadio and check your hardware volume levels
<madsj> kostkon: alsamixer has the volume set to 100%
<madsj> (and not muted :-))
<kostkon> madsj, eh, did oyu run it with the -Dhw option?
<emma> any ops awake right now?
<madsj> kostkon: that seems to be default; I just run "alsamixer"
<zetheroo> is there an Ubuntu implementation of ext4?
<kostkon> madsj, eh, if you have pulse and you just run it wihtout -Dhw, it will only show the pulse software volumes
<kostkon> madsj, you need to run it with the -Dhw to access your hardware volumes
<EMKO1> im trying to share internet from my ubuntu pc to a laptop with corssover cable so far i only go it so i can connect with ftp and ssh wich laptop but i lost internet on both for ics i used http://pastebin.com/m691593c8 and my interface looks like this http://pastebin.com/m5aa847ff my laptop i put ip 192.168.0.13 subnet 255.255.255.0  gateway 192.168.0.1 how can i fix this ?
<jphillips86> How do I join an irc on a server not listed in the list of servers on Xchat?
<EMKO1> type /server irc.server.net
<[lan3y]> jphillips86, /server [server address]
<naftilos76> hi guys, is there a default kbrd shortcut for opening a new terminal in 9.10 ?
<kostkon> jphillips86, you can also add a new server in xchat → network list
<kbp> does anyone know how to find out whether my ubuntu is 32bit or 64 bit? ty
<[lan3y]> the install media...
<madsj> kostkon: I couldn't see a difference between "alsamixer" and "alsamixer -Dhw"
<kostkon> madsj, hmm ok
<emma> zetheroo: ext4 comes by default in karmic
<kostkon> madsj, and everything is up?
<kostkon> kbp, in a terminal:  uname -a
<Rods_Tiger> ezipupdate doesn't work - it gives the local ip address as the dns address
<emma> kbp: open a terminal and type uname -a
<madsj> kostkon: everything that should be, yes
<emma> kostkon: drats --- That happens all the time. I check my answer before I give it and then I see someone else already gave it :)
<kostkon> emma, :)
<kbp> Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux <--- is it 32bit or 64bit?
<[lan3y]> i would say no judgeing by.. i686 GNU/Linux
<kostkon> madsj, eh, you could install pavucontrol or event padevchooser, you may need to check your pulse prefs.
<kostkon> kbp, 32
<kbp> thank you kostkon and emma
<bryan[c1]> how come my corner buttons (minimize, maximize, close) dissappeared and my terminal is blank (cant type in it either)?
<Rods_Tiger> never mind, nobody needs to see my web site anyway
<bryan[c1]> i tried google but all i could see was some dude saying to add a command to xorg.conf, but i cant login as admin or use sudo because the terminal is blank
<bryan[c1]> quite difficult when the problems intersect
<bryan[c1]> anyone?
<domjohnson> Does the show desktop button work?
<bryan[c1]> im not sure
<bryan[c1]> its at my friends house
<bryan[c1]> i cant even login as root
<xcore> 1379 users are here
<domjohnson> Try Alt-F2 and type metacity
<bryan[c1]> and only 1 half attempted at solving my problem
<domjohnson> if that doesn't work, Alt-F2 and compiz
<xcore> tell me about your prob
<bryan[c1]> how come my corner buttons (minimize, maximize, close) dissappeared and my terminal is blank (cant type in it either)? i tried google but all i could see was some dude saying to add a command to xorg.conf, but i cant login as admin or use sudo because the terminal is blank
<xcore> dude
<xcore> check this thing
<bryan[c1]> meaning i cant edit xorg.cong without permissions
<bryan[c1]> conf
<xcore> maybe it will solve your prob
<xcore> right click on your desktop ( not on icons)
<EMKO1> im trying to share internet from my ubuntu pc to a laptop with corssover cable so far i only go it so i can connect with ftp and ssh with laptop but i cant connect to the internet on both. for ics i used http://pastebin.com/m691593c8 and my interface looks like this http://pastebin.com/m5aa847ff my laptop i put ip 192.168.0.13 subnet 255.255.255.0  gateway 192.168.0.1 how can i fix this ?
<xcore> then
<xcore> change destop background
<bazhang> bryan[c1], alt f2 metacity --replace
<xcore> then , click on the tab , visual effects
<xcore> select None
<xcore> then close
<bazhang> xcore please dont use the enter key after one or two words
<bryan[c1]> seriously
<xcore> yes
<bryan[c1]> no, i meant form clear sentences like bazhang, it makes you seem more competent.
<xcore> right click on your desktop ( not on icons) / then change destop background / then , click on the tab , visual effects / select None / then close
<bazhang> bryan[c1], tried my command?
<hullo> I can't get into the grub menu anyone know any tricks?
<xcore> bryan; right click on your desktop ( not on icons) / then change destop background / then , click on the tab , visual effects / select None / then close
<bryan[c1]> (bazhang): its actually my friends computer, ill let you know.
<bazhang> bryan[c1], ok
<xcore> bryan, please tell ur friend to do this:
<xcore> right click on your desktop ( not on icons) / then change destop background / then , click on the tab , visual effects / select None / then close
<bryan[c1]> (bazhang): what is the --replace tag?
<bazhang> bryan[c1], you are replacing (I am guessing) emerald with metacity
<Bruc> hi
<Bruc> hey all you gurus
<Bruc> anyone getting this watermark "Amd unsupported hardware"
<Footballer> what are the capabilities and features that should be provided by a DBMS ?
<Bruc> anyone getting this watermark "Amd unsupported hardware"
<bazhang> Bruc, please give some time between repeats
<Bruc> hey
<Bruc> that is it...iam getting this watermakr bottom right side of screen
<hullo> haha sounds like homework footballer
<EMKO1> im trying to share internet from my ubuntu pc to a laptop with corssover cable so far i only go it so i can connect with ftp and ssh with laptop but i cant connect to the internet on both. for ics i used http://pastebin.com/m691593c8 and my interface looks like this http://pastebin.com/m5aa847ff my laptop i put ip 192.168.0.13 subnet 255.255.255.0  gateway 192.168.0.1 how can i fix this ?
<bjarni> Hi.  I find update-notifier and update-notifier-kde in startup applications on karmic using gnome.  Are both necessary?
<Dantonic> anyone here with experience using vnc?
<kostkon> bjarni, no
<bjarni> kostkon: Thanks.  I also noticed just now that there are similarly two processes to check hardware.  one for kde and one not for kde.  I guess one is not needed there either?
<kostkon> bjarni, i assume that you have also installed kde on your system.
<krishnaa> jak mnie slychac?:P
<Footballer>  What are the feutures of Databasemangement sys?
<kostkon> bjarni, otherwise, it is very strange that you have all these kde procs on your gnome dekstop. it's strange, but it would be even more strange if you haven't installed kde at all
<bazhang> !pl | krishnaa
<ubottu> krishnaa: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bjarni> kostkon: I used to use it instead of gnome and it is installed - some applications needed a part of it at least
<kostkon> bjarni, ok. then, i assume that these procs are starting when you run a kde app
<kostkon> bjarni, or it could be that you have kde apps starting when you login and thus you have many kde procs starting along with it
<kostkon> bjarni, thus, everything's normal, i suppose
<bjarni> kostkon: Probably - or some leftover settings.  I'll take it out of startup applications.
<kostkon> bjarni, yeah, why not
<syrius> I accidently closed sbackup since it is running in the backtground it would still be running right?
<syrius> just the gui I closed
<iceroot> syrius: ps aux | grep backup
<syrius> I see gzip and tar still running in top so probably yes
<Dantonic> anyone able to run vino as a vnc server?
<syrius> vino?
<syrius> what is that?
<Dantonic> can't seem to set it up
<Dantonic> remote desktop
<syrius> you mean a VPN? dantonic
<syrius> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<iceroot> !vnc | syrius
<Dantonic> vnc
<ubottu> syrius: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<syrius> okay
<Jadine> okay
<Dantonic> man I was able to access my desktop locally but not remotely... I've been messing with it... now I cannot even access it locally :(
<Dantonic> not sure what I did
<Dr_Willis> you really should ssh tunnle to use vnc over the internet.
<nadeem014> hello there
<Dantonic> Dr_Willis, very new to it I don't know how to do it... I dont know how to use it without ssh let alone with it
<Dantonic> just trying to make it work
<nadeem014> hello there....i am new to linux
<kcj1993> welcome to linux nadeem
<nadeem014> thanks .....i kind of like it more than windows noww
<iceroot> nadeem014: can we help you with a problem?
<carresmd> is it 'safe' to install the ATI drivers via jockey and then update them with the packages from '$ ./driver.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic'?
<nadeem014> what prob....ys
<kcj1993> I have been use ubuntu for almost a year now.
<kcj1993> What are your running nadeem?
<kcj1993> ubuntu?
<nadeem014> artistx 0.7
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kcj1993> I will google that.
<nadeem014> i have a collection of linux OS...but get a bit bored...so i use it with vmware for sometime
<sam_> russki est'
<kcj1993> ok
<sam_> &
<sam_> ?
<kcj1993> brb
<kostkon> !rs | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<nadeem014> can anyone tell me something cool trick i can do with linux ...not hacking
<syrius> when will sbackup tell me when the backup is finished?
<kostkon> oops
<Dr_Willis> nadeem014:  depends on what you think is cool :)
<bazhang> nadeem014, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kostkon> !russian | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<norbi1> hi all, can you give me a link to the help page of ubuntu where describes installing LAMP?
<iceroot> nadeem014: look at compiz
<nadeem014> hmm...agreed
<sam_> pasibo )
<Dr_Willis> !lampp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp
<Dr_Willis> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<iceroot> norbi1: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<iceroot> norbi1: thats all
<norbi1> thank you!
<norbi1> nice to meet you guys
<Dr_Willis> dare i ask what the x in xampp is  vs lamp?
<nadeem014> i watched a trick of how to listen to cell phone conversation if a person is using bluetooth headset....using linux...
<noah> ciao
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: x = w or l  normally ist called wamp or lamp  and xamp is for both
<kcj1993> hey guys, im having trouble with my panels (gnome) can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  clarify the truble
<bazhang> nadeem014, did you have an ubuntu support question or just wish to chat
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: xampp is a distribution which contains apache, mysql, php, phpmyadmin, mailserver and so on in one package
<nadeem014> na...i am here for a little chat ....
<bazhang> nadeem014, this is ubuntu support only, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic .
<noah> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<noah> pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<noah> ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<noah> p
<nadeem014> ohh...ok...i have a question abt ubuntu
<FloodBot1> noah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kcj1993> my pannel applets dont stay in the same place if i restart my shession
<iceroot> !ask | nadeem014
<ubottu> nadeem014: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kcj1993> sorry about the spelling
<nadeem014> after i installed ubuntu on laptop display was not good....
<carresmd> is it 'safe' to install the ATI drivers via jockey and then update them with the packages from '$ ./driver.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic'?
<nadeem014> not clear as windows.....i searched for driver...but nothing
<kbp> i'm ssh-ing to a ubuntu server, does anyone know how to check if a process named "abcdef" is running?
<kcj1993> can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> kbp:  ps ax | grep abcdef
<Dr_Willis> kbp:  but that will show the ps line also. :)
<kbp> Dr_Willis: ok thank you it works :D
<Dr_Willis> kbp:  for scripting theres proberly better ways to do it.
<kcj1993> ?
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  ive never seen that issue befor.
<kcj1993> ok
<kostkon> kcj1993, right click on them, then Lock to Panel
<kcj1993> that doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  unless some of your files/dirs in your users Home got changed permissions . the settings should be saved when you log out
<kcj1993> ok
<carresmd> Dr_Willis, kbp: '$ pidof abcdef'
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  make a new user - see if i affects them also.
<kcj1993> ok
<giles> I am trying to fix my dads computer using trk, it wont recognise his network card, its not listed in lspci.
<carresmd> giles, on-board NIC?
<kbp> Dr_Willis: one more question: how to check if there is an incoming data on the network? the process abcde is running on the server and it should send to my pc but my pc program doesnt show up anything
<Dr_Willis> kbp:  not sure.  I dont do much networking trouble shooting. perhaps use etherape, or some of the other network monitoring tools
<kcj1993> I'll be back with the results
<carresmd> kbp: tcpdump or maybe netstat?
<kcj1993> bye
<mechdave> Anyone using a Sony DRX-820UL-T burner?
<kbp> Dr_Willis: ok then I'll have to install WireShark then :)
<Dr_Willis> kbp:  try iptraf also.
<carresmd> is it 'safe' to install the ATI drivers via jockey and then update them with the packages from '$ ./driver.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic'?
<Dr_Willis> I dont understand a lot of what iptraf says. :) but it shows a lot of network stuff here.
<kbp> Dr_Willis: nice one, it works well. :)
<giles> carresmd: a what sorry?
<carresmd> giles, on-board NIC?
<nperry> Hello, where would apt-get source put the tar.gz need to apply a patch to somone before i build it?
<Dr_Willis> kbp:  if you know aht it all means. :) i got torrents going.. so its just floods of ip's to me. :)
<giles> carresmd: what do you mean?
<carresmd> giles: oh sorry. I think it means Network Interface Card :)
<giles> carresmd: yes I know what NIC is
<flavi> yes
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | mechdave
<ubottu> mechdave: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<carresmd> giles: on-board then?
<giles> carresmd: its a PCI network card as far as I know
<carresmd> giles: are you sure? Because the device should always pop up with lspci
<giles> carresmd: indeed
<giles> its a desktop computer and it has an rj45 socket in the back of the computer.
<carresmd> giles: what does '$ lshw -c network' output
<Dantonic> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kcj1993> Sorry Dr_Willis, apparently I can't make a new user.
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  'sudo adduser billgates'
<kcj1993> lol ok
<giles> carresmd: bash not found
<giles> sorry
<Dr_Willis> giles:  i think ya added a few extra qotes/$ in there :)
<Dr_Willis> lshw -c network
<kcj1993> done
<carresmd> Dr_Willis: is it bad practice to tell someone to do '$ command'?
<giles> carresmd: ok some output
<Dr_Willis> carresmd:  the use of the $ at the front proberly confused him if he cut/pasted it
<zeus> jesteś edziu ?
<giles> what am I looking for?
<carresmd> !paste | giles
<ubottu> giles: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<kcj1993> I don't think that's gonna work.
<giles> carresmd: dad on phone...he cant paste
<Dr_Willis>   we need a </code>  this thing <code> :)
<Hans_Henrik> is there a way to use "cp -R *" but with ignore stringe "ignored-files"  ?
<carresmd> giles, ah ok
<kcj1993> billgates only shows up as a group
<giles> what am I looking for?
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  the bash shell can support very complex regular expressions.. so yes. theres proberly a way.  but No i dont know it. :)
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  if you log out . there should be a user billgates you can login in as now.
<carresmd> giles: something with 'product: '
<kcj1993> ok ill try
<Hans_Henrik> Dr_Willis: hmm i think ill try #regex
<mechdave> I am interested to speak to people who have this paticular drive (Sony DRX-820UL-T) and are using brasero-2.28.2-0ubuntu1. There are issues on my machine I would like comfirmation on before I submit a bug report
<norbi1> now again i installed LAMP on my ubuntu and phpmyadmin doesnt want to start
<norbi1> what is the problem?
<dibs> wtf is up with mouse clicks in koala??
<EMKO1> im trying to share internet from my ubuntu pc to a laptop with corssover cable so far i only got the laptop to connect to the internet i cant get the ubuntu pc to connect to the internet. for ics i used http://pastebin.com/m3ca5fab5 and my interface looks like this http://pastebin.com/m5aa847ff my laptop i put ip 192.168.0.13 subnet 255.255.255.0  gateway 192.168.0.1 how can i fix this ?
<Dr_Willis> mechdave:  i got issues  on my LiteOn DVD burner also.
<mechdave> See http://paste.ubuntu.com/325274/
<giles> carresmd: nothing with product: there
<Mrokii> hello. I have changed an option somewhere in Ubuntus prefs which affected the icons in the upper right corner, I think it was something about "using Metacity" or similar, but I can't find the option anymore. Can anybody help?
<carresmd> giles: can you give me a slight indication what it's output is then?
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, are you also using 2.28.2-0ubuntu1?
<dibs> has ubuntu re-invented how mouse clicks work(or not work) ??
<Mrokii> I mean, it affected the icons that represent closing or minimizing a window
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, are you also using brasero-2.28.2-0ubuntu1?
<norbi1> !phpmyadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin
<carresmd> norbi1 any errors?
<kcj1993> Dr_Willis: nope it didn't work
<dibs> does everyone have cappy mouse clicks in heaps of app in gnome since koala upgrade? hands up
<Dr_Willis> 2.28.2 here in the about dialog.
<norbi1> no, i cant see any errors
<norbi1> just it doesn`t starts at: http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, what are your errors?
<norbi1> i installed mod-auth too
<giles> carresmd: hardware lister lshw b.02.09
<giles> carresmd: usage: lshw [-format [options]]
<Dr_Willis> mechdave:  it wont ungrey the burn button and has a message at the top about wrong disktype or somthing. I saw a similer bug report on it earlier.
<Hammit_> hey guys, where's a good place to ask server questions? i want to install ubuntu server, but need to get the hardware sorted out first
<dibs> any koala users NOT suffering weird mouse issues when clicking buttons in apps etc??
<Dr_Willis> !find mscorlib.dll
<carresmd> giles, did you (or you dad) run lshw -c network?
<ubottu> File mscorlib.dll found in libmono-corlib1.0-cil, libmono-corlib2.0-cil, mono-dbg
<giles> he typed lshw -c network
<kostkon> Hammit_, #ubuntu-server ?
<Hammit_> hehehe
<dibs> giles, do you know about mouse issues in koala?
<an0nmat1r> how do i get the trash directory?
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, Thanks, shall delve in deeper, might come back to you for more info later...
<an0nmat1r> i think i lost it
<Hammit_> kostkon: i want to buy some server hardware but am unsure of the chassis
<carresmd> giles, well something went wrong because the output you're giving me isn't the output you get from lshw -c network
<Hammit_> its a general server question
<Hammit_> hardware
<kostkon> Hammit_, that belongs to #hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic i suppose
<kcj1993> Dr_Willis: Any more suggestions?
<giles> carresmd: we tried just lshw
<Hammit_> ie: the chassis has horizontal slots for pci, not vertical
<kostkon> !ot | Hammit_
<ubottu> Hammit_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hammit_> oh ok
<giles> and a whole page of stuff
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  not really. clarify the problem and ask again to the channel. someone else may have an idea
<kcj1993> k
<carresmd> giles: that will list all you hardware
<giles> i know
<Hammit_> kostkon: mind if i rivate msg u?
<carresmd> giles: lshw -c network will only list your networking hardware
<an0nmat1r> help me find the "trash" directory. i managed loosing it!
<dibs> am I the only one who's experiencing mouse click issues on koala???????
<giles> carresmd: assume trk version dosen't support that option
<carresmd> giles: trk?
<giles> trinity rescue kit
<kostkon> Hammit_, yeah. especially, if it's about about hardware and not ubuntu
<noren> hi all , is there a application which can help me translate text from command line
<carresmd> giles: ah didn't know that you were running that..
<Hammit_> kostkon: ok, nps. cheers anyway :)
<kostkon> Hammit_, :)
<giles> i said at the start
<giles> doing lshw | less
<Dr_Willis> !trash | an0nmat1r
<ubottu> an0nmat1r: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<kcj1993> Can someone please help me with a problem I'm having with the gnome panel in 9.10? My problem is that the panels won't retain their settings.
<carresmd> giles: true you said that at the start, missed that
<kcj1993> Panel applets won't stay in the same place
<giles> carresmd: there doesn't seem to be any mention of network devices in that either
<kcj1993> after my session is restarted.
<EMKO1> when i set wlan0 to dhcp i get internet connection on both laptop and pc but i need to have the pc with static ip can somone look at my interfaces and telll me what im doing wrong please http://pastebin.com/m5aa847ff
<giles> except for  Fax modem
<kcj1993> can anyone help?
<talon_> hi, my 9.10 is not starting, i suspect grub is failing to load. I have a separate /boot partition
<carresmd> giles: well I have to leave. Maybe someone else can help you. Otherwise you could try on ubuntuforums.org
<talon_> it was fine when i installed it, and when i rebooted yesterday it just didn't come back up again
<vavar> my keyboard events don't work fully somehow. i can interact with the window borders and special keys work but no normal clicks or keyboard events work. can i partly reset the keyboard of Xorg?
<talon_> did they change something in an update that broke it?
<noren> will gnome translate solve my prob ?? had anyone used it before
<vadim__> hi everyone. I run new karmic koala, removed pulseaudio and now have troubles with sound - can't configure it, when I go to sound preferences it tells me smth like that - waiting for sound subsystem response. Please help
<ActionParsnip> !sound | vadim__
<ubottu> vadim__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kcj1993> I compare this to shouting in the dark.
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, can you insert a blank cdrom and then paste the dmesg output please?
<Dr_Willis> mechdave:  ok. lets see
<vadim__> <ActionParsnip>: I have no access to volume control, applet disappeared and in preferences can't access sound settings
<vavar> which commands or daemons handle keyboard events?
<ActionParsnip> kcj1993: set your panels to default with
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | kcj1993
<ubottu> kcj1993: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<talon_> vadim__ what do you expect if you remove the sound server? reinstall pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> vadim__: i suggest you reinstall pulse then
<vadim__> talon action: can't i remove pulseaudio and leave only alsa?
<Dr_Willis> mechdave:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/325300/
<talon_> vadmin__ only if you know what you're doung
<talon_> ^doing
<kcj1993> that was cool
<vadim__> talon action: pulseaudio is glitching
<ActionParsnip> kcj1993: if nobody knows, they won't answer. This is just my guess#
<an0nmat1r> help me find the "trash" directory. i managed loosing it!
<kcj1993> I'll see if it sticks
<kcj1993> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !trash | an0nmat1r
<ubottu> an0nmat1r: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels | kcj1993
<ubottu> kcj1993: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mechdave> Wooo Hooo Thanks Dr_Willis it is the same problem :)
<vadim__> talon: ???
<EMKO1> when i set wlan0 to dhcp i get internet connection on both laptop and pc but i need to have the pc with static ip can somone look at my interfaces and telll me what im doing wrong please http://pastebin.com/m5aa847ff
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, your burner is a usb one?
<yaroo_Messeng> hi
<Dr_Willis> mechdave:  that looks about like the same sort of info.messages i always see when i put in a blank disk. :) not sure how its showing any problems
<coachz> i really liked gom player in xp,  whats a similar player in Ubuntu please ?
<talon_> vadim_: pulseaudio works fine for me, on 3 computers with onboard, pci and external USB sound cards of different types
<dharcker> hi
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  its very likely that no one in here knows what 'gom' player is
<kcj1993> wow that stuck! I will see if i can set them up the way i want them.
<napster> Hi all...
<napster> Which is the channel for GPL related queries...?
<an0nmat1r> ubottu: thats not the trash present in right bottom corner of gnome
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. :) no channel in the factoid.
<dharcker> I need the sendmail command to send email on the CLI, but I don't need a full MTA like exim or postfix... Any idea how to just install the sendmail binary?
<ActionParsnip> EMKO1: tried without the channel line?
<coachz> ok, what's a good movie player for  MOV, VOB, AVI files ?
<chilli0> Hi
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, Ok give me a sec to try it out
<chilli0> Is there any music sorting program out there ?
<napster> an0nmat1r: a bot is a service not a person..
<ActionParsnip> coachz: they all can, you just need codecs
<talon_> dharcker: you probably do need a full MTA
<EMKO1> no i will sec
<napster> Dr_Willis: Yup..
<vadim__> talon_: well it never worked good for me and I always was able to remove it and leave alsa and it worked. What's the way of doing it in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: define "sorting"
<coachz> ok, where do i get the a nice codec pack
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  the w32codecs are at the medibuntu repos
<napster> coachz: vlc
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  Into , Artist or Album ...
<Dr_Willis> !codecs | coachz
<ubottu> coachz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dharcker> talon_: are you sure? I don't want to run anything on port 25 on this machine, i just want to be able to send email from the cli
<coachz> thx
<yaroo_Messeng> hi
<vadim__> talon_: well seems i must go back to archlinux - I exactly know how to do things there
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: amarok can do that sort of thing
<talon_> vadim__: pulse is becoming standard on most linux distributions. suggest you read up on how to work around your glitching problem
<alexpotato> hello all. IS this the best place to ask samba related ubuntu questions?
<Dr_Willis> alexpotato:  depends on the wuestion. samba is very well documented. :)  and often the best place is the samba docs.
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  Does it sort the files?
<chilli0> And how :P
<coachz> Dr_Willis,   w32 does not return anything in synaptic, am i looking in the wrong place ?
<vadim__> talon_: I've got pulse problems in every distro I tried. Here it causes problem only in one game, but still is annoying, cause I like everything to work
<alexpotato> well, here is my question
<bzrk_> vadim__: just remove pulseaudio#
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  you enable the medibuntu repositories and  install the proper package.
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: no it just displays them well based on IDv3 tags
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | coachz
<ubottu> coachz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Unislash> hey guys, i'm trying to use the shell script h264enc, but i can't seem to get it to actually encode anything
<alexpotato> I've gotten two samba shares set up us smbfs and those work fine
<coachz> how to enable
<vadim__> bzrk: I did and got no sound
<Unislash> it just gives me information on the file i specify
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  Ok , i need the files sorted.
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: organising them manually in the first place is a lot better
<bzrk_> vadim__: hm too bad, i always remove it, never had any issues
<Unislash> if anyone has experience with h264enc, definitely let me know
<coachz> i see
<alexpotato> and I added a printer yesterday which I can see when I do smbclient -L //server but when I try to go to Places->Network I get a "can't get share list from server"
<alexpotato> I"m in the right workgroup on the client and the server
<vadim__> bzrk: so I used to do, but it doesn't work for me here in karmic
<bzrk_> ah ok, im still on 9.04
<Stemby> Hi, is there in Ubuntu a method as this one? http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/amd64/ch04s03.html.en
<mechdave> Dr_Willis, something odd here... I shall keep digging I think
<vadim__> bzrk: yes, and still it has quite  different sound preferences - don't know now where to choose which driver to use for sound
<kcj1993> lets see if that works
<Dr_Willis> alexpotato:  for some odd reason in the past with the gnome file manager ive had to enter the full url/path to a share on the samba server then it would ask for my user/password. THEN it would start seeing it right. Not sure why it does it and some times not
<coachz> ok i added the repo, do i have to do something to get w32codec to show up in synaptic
<norbi1> guys, i tried to copy form wamp windows server the mysql contents into the /var/lib/mysql
<Dr_Willis> alexpotato:  ie  In the file manager address bar -> smb://server/storage1/
<kruqnut> Ok i finally got DMraid installed, how do i mount the 2 partitions of my NTFS SoftRAID array on ubuntu 7.1 once i have dmraid installed
<norbi1> but on mysql restart i got this
<kruqnut> i tried sudo dmraid -ay but I got errors
<norbi1>  Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<norbi1> norbi@norbi-desktop:~$ ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<rudy986> hi there! i've just downloaded a software that i need at work, imagej. i didn't find the .deb file, so i have the.tar.gz  how can i install it on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  the medibutnu web site said exactly what to do.   the package name is w32codecs or w64codecs i recall
<kruqnut> I assume because there are multiple partitions on the array
<bazhang> rudy986, which software
<xand_> hello folks, can anyone please help me changing the mapping name of devices created by Luks during ubuntu alternate install ?
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  always update the sources listing after adding new repos.
<rudy986> bazhang: imagej
<talon_> rudy986: configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<BasiumDeJudas> good afternoon all.
<coachz> yeah i don't know how to update sources :-(
<bazhang> rudy986, that is in the repos
<BasiumDeJudas> I was wondering if i could use enlightenment for ubuntu 9.10?
<alexpotato> Dr_willis: that works fine
<bazhang> rudy986, what version of ubuntu
<coachz> found it  Reload :-)
<kcj1993> thanks guys resetting the panels worked!
<rudy986> bazhang: 9.10
<bazhang> !info imagej | rudy986
<ubottu> rudy986: imagej (source: imagej): Image processing program inspired by NIH Image for the Macintosh. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.43b-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1407 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<Dr_Willis> BasiumDeJudas:  you can install enlightment - yes. if you wanted to
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install imagej   rudy986
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:   thats odd.. :) must of been some currupted file/permission
<kcj1993> yea
<BasiumDeJudas> yes this what i like to at least to see what if i like it or not.
<rudy986> bazhang: really? i'd never thought it was in the reps.. let me try
<BasiumDeJudas> Dr_Willis: is it in the syna...?
<Dr_Willis> BasiumDeJudas:  theres live cd's out with tweaked versions of the Enlightement desktop.
<kcj1993> it's really strange
<Dr_Willis> BasiumDeJudas:  they may be more polished then the ones in the package maanger
<bazhang> rudy986, yep its there
<Dr_Willis> BasiumDeJudas:  i dont care much for it.  It has a few neat features.. but nothing  that made the system easier to use.
<LiCeT> hi all
<kruqnut> can anyone help me with mounting my NTFS raid partitions ?
<BasiumDeJudas> hehe, Dr_Willis I am new to all this and right now i am just spreading my wings and seeing what is out there for eyecandy :)
<EMKO> ok now somone how i have both working :) just wounder is it normal that i can ssh with 192.168.1.100 wich is the wlan0 ip and 192.168.0.1 wich is eth0
<Dr_Willis> BasiumDeJudas:  stick with compiz and its 1000000+ settings. :) it will keep you busy for a few days.
<coachz> Ubuntu won't let me make a short password,
<[lan3y]> it will if you read the message closely
<parasol> general question, why do some channels have ##, most have just 1 #
<jrib> coachz: how are you trying to make it?
<rudy986> bazhang: incredible!! i'll have to compare it with the version's on my lab's mac..but i think it's really the same software. thank you!!
<jrib> parasol: ## is for unofficial channels, for more info, ask #freenode
<BasiumDeJudas> hehe
<parasol> thank you
<emma> parasol: On Freenode a #channel with one # is part of an official FOSS project, registered with Freenode, a ##channel with two #, is a channel that has been made by the people, and for the people.
<emma> parasol: for example, #ubuntu or #wikipedia, and ##linux or ##physics
<FANDER> hi guys, Pidgin doesn't produce sounds! I use ubuntu 9.10. it produces sounds with Gmail accounts! but not with IRC and MSN accounts
<parasol> got it
<parasol> i'm trying to get a private server online using ubuntu on my netbook :)
<parasol> linux noob too lol
<g_> I am trying to setup my wifi connection from the commandline but fails, is there a good howto? the one I found was not solving it
<FANDER> so guys what about the sounds in Pidgin?!
<Dr_Willis> perhaps its not supposed to make sounds for those?
<Dr_Willis> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<hackers> hi
<FANDER> Dr_Willis: when I used ubuntu 8.10 the same problem happened, all I did is that I went to System>Preferences>Sound and I set everything to ALSA. Then everything worked like a charm
<bao_> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<knoxville> How do I create an ISO? If I have a x_TS file on my pc?
<xvii69> Question:trying to import my Evolution mail into Kmail but i can not seem to find Evolution Mail does anybody have an Idea of where it is?
<Elmer`> heya.. I'm running into some minor annoyances with Karmic here.. when I use gnome-screensaver, screen locking refuses to work (removing gnome-screensaver and replacing it with xscreensaver works though for some reason). besides simply using xscreensaver, is there any fix to this, or is this a known problem that'll get fixed at some point?
<Elmer`> (this is for a user that has a password, and no automatic login)
<oCean_> xvii69: what do you mean "where it is" ??
<Elmer`> xvii69, Applications -> Internet -> Evolution Mail # from the top-left menu
<Elmer`> (err then again, you probably mean your mails themselves.. dunno that off hand)
<FANDER> Dr_Willis: I remember that someone here gave me a command to make the sounds work, but I don't remember it. Maybe it was something like: "pluseaudio pidgin"
<lokesh> bookz
<lokesh> Hey, how can i join a specific channel..?
<Funzo> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<oCean_> knoxville: mkisofs creates ISO
<Funzo> aw lol
<MenZa> lokesh: /join #channel
<kcj1993> Can anyone help me i cant create new users
<kcj1993> casey@laptop0:~$ !!
<kcj1993> sudo adduser billgates
<kcj1993> Adding user `billgates' ...
<kcj1993> Adding new group `billgates' (1001) ...
<kcj1993> Adding new user `billgates' (1001) with group `billgates' ...
<kcj1993> useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<kcj1993> adduser: `/usr/sbin/useradd -d /home/billgates -g billgates -s /bin/bash -u 1001 billgates' returned error code 1. Exiting.
<Brent> can anyone help me get SLI working with linux?
<white_shark> salut
<white_shark> hello
<knoxville> oCean_ is it an application or a command?
<kcj1993> anyone?
<oCean_> knoxville: command
<white_shark> french
<bazhang> !fr | white_shark
<ubottu> white_shark: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bao_> kcj1993,
<bao_> someting is using the file
<white_shark> ok, in english
<kcj1993> I see that
<kcj1993> but what?
<bao_> TuTUXG, what's with join/leave
<jrib> kcj1993: read bug 432964
<jrib> ubottu: bug 432964
<bazhang> bao_, its a netsplit
<bao_> TuTUXG, 加拿大御姐多吗
<white_shark> Im french, its chat for linux ,
<bazhang> !cn | bao_
<ubottu> bao_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Elmer`> gnome applets for volums control, network and the like won't start unless I manually run them (but they _are_ enabled under "Startup Applications" -- anyone an idea where to start digging?
<bao_> it's not bad connection when it comes to TuTUXG
<bao_> i mean it is
<bazhang> bao_, did you have an ubuntu support question
<lxxxlxxxl> hey
<bao_> yes its coming.
<knoxville> oCean_ It says I: -input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)
<knoxville> image not written to a terminal.
<knoxville> Use -o - to force the output.
<bao_> what's a chinese name for ubuntu?
<lxxxlxxxl> I am on 9.04 Vaio Laptop with GeForce Go 7400 . is it safe to upgrade?
<bazhang> bao_, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bao_> it's about ubuntu
<Lungan> Why does the sound when im using fluxbox allways go to 0 when reboot? And by then I allways have to go into alsamixer to turn up the volume
<MenZa> lxxxlxxxl: Should be, yes.
<bazhang> bao_, its offtopic here
<norbi1> guys, do you know why phpmyadmin doesn`t start up after i installed LAMP?
<MenZa> bao_: But it isn't support, so it's considered offtopic.
<bao_> chinese want ubuntu to have a chinese name
<bao_> okanother question then
<MenZa> norbi1: How did you install LAMP?
<kcj1993> Is there a command i can pass to see what has lock on /ect/passwd?
<jphillips86> How do I add Facebook chat to Empathy?
<jrib> kcj1993: did you read the bug report I told you about?
<kbp> I get this error and cannot login Ubuntu http://codepad.org/d6kHGVLw (i.e. log in then log off with that error). Does anyone know how to fix?
<kcj1993> I looked at it but it's way over my head.
<norbi1> sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<norbi1> this way is how i installed it
<jrib> kcj1993: what's the first thing that's over your head?
<MenZa> lxxxlxxxl: What are you referring to specifically in the release notes?
<MenZa> norbi1: You're missing the php5 modules for apache.
<MenZa> !lamp | norbi1
<ubottu> norbi1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MenZa> See that link, it should be well-explained there.
<lxxxlxxxl> MenZa: just a sec I will find the link
<norbi1> MenZa: thanks !!
<MenZa> lxxxlxxxl: I have them here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Brent> can anyone help me get SLI working with ubuntu 9.1
<MenZa> !sli | Brent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli
<MenZa> :o
<kcj1993> jrib:
<kcj1993> Trying to add new user with users-admin, the newly created user doesn't exist after restarting the app.
<kcj1993> then the output of when trying to change own name.
<kcj1993> begin::Start of work report.
<kcj1993> file_locate_tool_success::Found tool [uname].
<Brent> !sli
<FloodBot3> kcj1993: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kcj1993> file_run_pipe_success::Piping command [LC_ALL=C PATH=$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin /bin/uname -s 2> /dev/null |] for reading.
<lxxxlxxxl> MenZa: last point here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<VCoolio> Lungan: using alsa or pulse?
<norbi1> MenZa: can i somehow complete the install without reinstall everything?
<MenZa> lxxxlxxxl: Ah. Well, I can inform you that I, as well as many, many others, are running nvidia fine.
<Lungan> VCoolio, actually i dont know, where can i se that?
<kruqnut> im trying to mount an NTFS raid partition but when i goto use dmraid with the command: "ubuntu@ubuntu:/home$ sudo dmraid" to activate it i get this error "ERROR: isw device for volume "Terabytez" broken on /dev/sdb in RAID set "isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez"
<kruqnut> ERROR: isw: wrong # of devices in RAID set "isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez" [1/2] on /dev/sdb"
<MenZa> norbi1: Certainly, just install the packages it lists.
<norbi1> cause i maked a backup from wamp into ubuntu mysql, so i need the configs
<MenZa> lxxxlxxxl: But I do recommend a fresh install, though.
<jphillips86> How do I add Facebook chat to Empathy?
<g_> ppä'
<VCoolio> Lungan: if you don't know you probably didn't change anything, so  it's pulse I guess
<MenZa> norbi1: You can always export your database I guess, but you're not removing anything.
<lxxxlxxxl> MenZa: is it possible to know if I might face problmes with the upgrade?
<blaise> when I boot from the livecd I get flashing " rub."
<jrib> kcj1993: you don't have to understand the output.  You have to understand the first two sentences and continue reading the responses.
<Guest57219> I would like to go ubuntu-fr
<knoxville> How do I create an ISO? If I have a x_TS file on my pc?
<blaise> is that normal?
<bao_> how do i get www.ioage.com to work in ubuntu, it's my best browser
<dios_mio> i cannot access a shared folder in ubuntu, from xp,,,,it asks for password and wont accept it..... any help??
<Lungan> VCoolio, okok, but why does the sound goes to 0 in fluxbox?
<norbi1> ok, thank you!
<MenZa> lxxxlxxxl: Not really, but you might.
<MenZa> norbi1: good luck :)
<Brent> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<kcj1993> I just want to know what has lock on /ect/passwd.
<VCoolio> Lungan: try this: On line 378 or 379 in /etc/init.d/alsa-utils there is this line: mute_and_zero_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1; comment that out; it worked for me using openbox
<bazhang> bao_, check the appdb and ask in #winehq
<jrib> kcj1993: if you keep reading, you will see how to try to find that and how it's worked around
<kruqnut> can anyone help me mount an ntfs raid partiton??
<bazhang> !appdb | bao_
<ubottu> bao_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<blaise> ubottu: You, are not that robot from hgttg..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ongolaBoy> hi.How can I disable my wireless interface at start?
<kcj1993> can you just tell me if you know?
<lxxxlxxxl> MenZa: thx I might backup the whole 160 GB HD. then play a little bit :P
<jrib> kcj1993: no
<MenZa> lxxxlxxxl: :)
<kcj1993> ok
 * blaise stars a fire in a barel to stay warm
<bao_> no, not winbhp, the world browser i meant..
<rocko> how do you upgrade from a cd instead of over a network?
<kcj1993> It's a puzzle now
<rocko> you just pop it in and run the software manager?
<bazhang> bao_, its windows browser
<Bill_W> how can i get-app shredder
<bao_> why do you redirect me to something else irrelevant
<albertxiaoyu> I want to know how to compile a source code packages.
<Lungan> VCoolio, should I just remove the line "mute_and_zero_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1"
<Lungan> ?
<jrib> kcj1993: I can help you if you aren't sure about, but you should understand what's going on in that bug report.  It's not solved, there are just some workarounds. They aren't sure what app is leaving the lock files.
<rocko> !source
<bao_> what is window browser
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<albertxiaoyu> Is there anyone can  give some advice?
<blaise> ubottu: apt-who?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-who?
<rocko> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<VCoolio> Lungan: could do that, but to be able to undo it just put a '#' in front
<Lungan> aha okey
<Lungan> i will try that
<blaise> !bootstrap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootstrap
 * blaise facepalms
<kcj1993> is there anyway to know what has lock on /ect/passwd?
<bazhang> bao_, the link you gave is for an exe windows browser (aka world browser) you will need to try to use it with wine. check the appdb as I suggested and then ask in #winehq
<rocko> !compile | albertxiaoyu
<ubottu> albertxiaoyu: please see above
<[lan3y]> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<albertxiaoyu> or someone, who know more about source code packages.
<lxxxlxxxl> MenZa: did you do fresh install or upgrade?
<Lungan> VCoolio, just like this: #mute_and_zero_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1
<MenZa> lxxxlxxxl: Fresh install.
<VCoolio> Lungan: yes
<rocko> !compile | albertxiaoyu
<ubottu> albertxiaoyu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<norbi1> MenZa: still nothing
<dios_mio> i cannot access a shared folder in ubuntu, from xp,,,,it asks for password and wont accept it..... any help??
<norbi1> i`ve installed
<coachz> what is a keyring manager and why would i need it
<jrib> kcj1993: why aren't you just reading the bug report.  I already told you it tells you how to do that, what the result was for others, and a workaround that worked for others...
<norbi1> i`ve installed the missing packages, restarted but still doesn`t shows up in my browser
<MenZa> norbi1: Try using the troubleshooting section. It worked straight away for me.
<desperate> keyring saves your passwords
<blaise> You're all Fired!
<[lan3y]> coachz, it keeps your passwords for you, [securely obviously] and saves you typing them each time
<bazhang> blaise, ??
<VCoolio> dios_mio: did you enable guest access?
<norbi1> ok, thanks
<blaise> bazhang: oh, well.. not you..
<coachz> for terminal mode ?
<coachz> like sudo ?
<[lan3y]> no for all your apps
<coachz> interesting
<coachz> is there a gui to manage it ?
<kruqnut> im trying to mount an NTFS raid partition but when i goto use dmraid with the command: "ubuntu@ubuntu:/home$ sudo dmraid -ay" to activate it i get this error "ERROR: isw device for volume "Terabytez" broken on /dev/sdb in RAID set "isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez"
<coachz> ahh found it
<coachz> Applications -> Accessories -> Password and Encryption Keys    right ?
<MyWay> hi all
<lxxxlxxxl> MenZa: FYI there are some workarounds for the Nvidia upgrade problem here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464591. thx for your time
<dios_mio> VCoolio, ok i solved it.. smbpasswd!
<MyWay> I've an Acer 5520, i can't get Internal/External mic. to work. Yesterday somebody told me to fully remove pulseaudio and use alsa, but still the same (volume icon disappeared from gnome), what can i do? I'd just need one mic working, internal or external! Thanks
<MyWay> Ah, i'm using Ubuntu 9.10 x64
<Jamaica> Ah, i'm using Ubuntu 9.10 x64
<bazhang> Jamaica, hi
<Jamaica> Jamaica, hi
<an0nmat1r> i lost the panel onthe right corner of my gnome screen help plz
<Jamaica> i lost the panel onthe right corner of my gnome screen help plz
<FloodBot3> Jamaica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> kcj1993: did the lslk command give you different output than in the bug report?
<FANDER> no luck with the sounds yet :(
<FANDER> :(
<coldjack> how can i enable ctrg alt and del so that i can restart my xserver
<coldjack> karmic koala
<dealer> i'm trying to put php5 + apache2 + pgsql, but when i install the package php5-pgsql, is can't run any php script, even phpinfo() stuff, why?
<rocko> is ubuntu a drug?
<jrib> dealer: did it work before you installed that package?
<jrib> !ubuntu | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<VCoolio> coldjack: keybinding preferences has it in karmic
<rocko> why is dell selling drugs?
<boritek_> hello
<kcj1993> jrib: nope
<jrib> rocko: stop please, ubuntu is an operating system, not a drug
<jrib> !lamp > kcj1993
<ubottu> kcj1993, please see my private message
<jrib> kcj1993: follow the troubleshooting section in ubottu's link
<dealer> jrib: yes
<jrib> kcj1993: erm, sorry
<rocko> so I can get some sweet mary jane for person use from dell?
<zxt> you china man ?
<jrib> !lamp > dealer
<ubottu> dealer, please see my private message
<bazhang> !cn | zxt
<jrib> dealer: ok, try the troubleshooting section there anyway and see if it helps
<ubottu> zxt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kcj1993> whats lamp?
<zxt> thank
<jrib> kcj1993: so lslk returned nothing for you as it did in the bug report?
<jrib> kcj1993: ignore that, I meant to send that to dealer
<boritek_> i have crappy sound in the game Smokin' Guns. Could you help me please!??
<boritek_> how can i fix it?
<kcj1993> jrib: casey@laptop0:~$ sudo !!
<kcj1993> sudo lslk /etc/passwd
<kcj1993> lslk: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/casey/.gvfs
<kcj1993>       Output information may be incomplete.
<FloodBot3> kcj1993: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VCoolio> % to enable dontzap (also in karmic) check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap coldjack
<VCoolio> coldjack: ^^
<boritek_> you dont neeed dontzap anymore
<boritek_> you can enable ctrl-alt-backspace in your keyboard settings!!!!
<jrib> kcj1993: right.  So if this persists after a reboot, it should be safe to remove that lock file manually
<kcj1993> jrib: what lock
<kcj1993> ?
<dealer> jrib: but why only this package?
<jrib> dealer: I don't know
<jrib> kcj1993: the ones listed in the bug comments after the lslk attempts
<kcj1993> jrib: ????
<jrib> kcj1993: what do you mean by "????"?
<dealer> jrib: but this page doesn't helps, since i'm using pgsql
<jrib> dealer: the php troubleshooting would be the same
<kcj1993> jrib: I am very very lost.
<jrib> dealer: you said phpinfo() doesn't even work
<alexpotato> quick question: when you share a folder via nautilus, where does it store the share information e.g. in a config file? I don't see the share in my smb.conf file
<jrib> kcj1993: what comment have you read up to?
<kcj1993> jrib: 12
<VCoolio> boritek_: that's what the link is about, only it's not in keybinding prefs as you would expect
<dealer> jrib: only after i install php5-pgsql package
<jrib> dealer: I know
<jrib> kcj1993: read about 5 more
<kcj1993> ok
<InforMed> Hi! I'm unable to suspend karmic after install pulseaudio! Can someone help-me?
<penguat> Anyone here know how to modify Netbook remix menu entries?
<bazhang> InforMed, in kubuntu?
<VCoolio> penguat: right click the menu button? run 'alacarte' ? that's how it works in ubuntu at least
<InforMed> bazhang: yes Kubuntu!
<bazhang> InforMed, try in #kubuntu ?
<penguat> VCoolio: right click doesn't work, will alacarte run from command line?
<VCoolio> penguat: sure
<penguat> it's the same menu I believe, just re-displayed
<penguat> ta
<disappearedng> Hey how do I split a GIF animation into multiple single frame images?
<InforMed> bazhang: NO one help-me in kubuntu channel
<penguat> VCoolio: Thanks very much, all sorted. :D
<lilyshu> !info openarena
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4 (karmic), package size 752 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<eduard> hello guys
<sabayonuser> h5
<eduard> who knows how to setup ubuntu to use a particular java version
<eduard> theres a terminal command but i cannot remember it
<oCean_> eduard: use "alternatives"
<oCean_> eduard: however, there is a nice little gui around that: "sudo apt-get install galternatives"
<patrickT> hi all i am trying to play penumbra on my 9.10 but when the game starts i get distorted sound anyone got any idea?
<coachz> Is there a shortcut key to open the file browser ?
<kcj1993> jrib: thanks
<VCoolio> coachz: you can set one yourself in the keyboard preferences
<eduard> oCean_ ty,it fixed my problem
<bobbyd> hi, is it possible to have the visual effects dialog remember the custom settings that I set with compiz config? When I have to disable visual effects sometimes, I lose my settings
<coachz> ahh,  thanks, are there any filebrowsers with three panes, so i can see a tree and two additional folders of files
<oCean_> eduard: yay :)
<alexpotato> trying again: ﻿quick question: when you share a folder via nautilus, where does it store the share information e.g. in a config file? I don't see the share in my smb.conf file
<penguat> how can I stop maximus from starting up from bash?
<patrickT> how can i otherwise disable arts
<eduard> btw one more dumb guestion,i have some packages which got stuck at previous installs,and now whenever i try to install smth new
<eduard> ubuntu reatemts to install those packages
<jjmartin> in 9.04 screen command had a bar at the bottom listing terminals and had other stats but now that is gone in 9.10. how do i get that stuff back?
<bazhang> patrickT, arts? are you using an older version of kubuntu ?
<eduard> how do i remove them from install list?
<patrickT> no 9.10
<patrickT> ununtu
<patrickT> ubuntu
<VCoolio> jjmartin: you mean screen-profiles? that is byobu now
<Ash-Fox> Just complete the install with sudo apt-get -f install
<patrickT> but i read somewhere you might need to disable to stop the distorted sound in the game
<Ash-Fox> Or was it dpkg -f install, I forget
<CyL> is there a way to make gnome-terminal catch all of my keyboard keystrokes?
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  thers a 2 pane patch for nautilus. Not sure about 3. :) you could just open up a 2nd nautilus window
<n8tuser> alexpotato -> look into gconf-editor   where-ever gconf stores these parameters..
<coachz> Dr_Willis,  i have 2 panes now
<coachz> tree and files
<coachz> one more is all i need
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  i have 2 file manager window panes. :)
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  let me find that url
<coachz> how do i do that please
<n8tuser> CyL -> it should catch all does it not? how do you know it does not?
<coachz> you da man !
<coachz> even though you love perl :-)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/dual-panel-nautilus-for-ubuntu-karmic.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+webupd8+%28Web+Upd8+-+What%27s+New+On+The+WWW%29
<coachz> yes !
<Dr_Willis> 2 panes in nautilus for file managers. install the 3 packaes. use F3 to show/hide the 2 panes
<blaise> no !
<coachz> hehe
<CyL> n8tuser: because when I press F1 (recognized bry the console program) the gnome help window opens
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  thers also other alternative 2 pane file maangers youmay want to look into
<coachz> like ?
<grawity> CyL: Then just remove F1 from Edit -> Keyboard Shortcuts.
<Dr_Willis> !filemanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filemanager
<jjmartin> thx
<leoncamel> omg, why ffmpeg disable x264 ?
<eduard> guys how do i remove partially installed packages from aptitude?
<CyL> grawity: Will give that a try... thanks
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  i tend to use 'mc' but its text based. :) there used to be a few others . check the package manager for 'file manager'
<grawity> coachz: gnome-commander
<grawity> CyL: Or, in Ubuntu's appearance settings, there should be an option "Allow editing of menu shortcut keys"
<CyL> grawity: is there a way to remape some of my keys in gnome terminal (windows key acting as meta, for instance)
<coachz> will do thanks, is there any way to get bookmarks to show up in file dialog boxes so i can easily navigate to favorite places ?
<zaidka> Hi. Anybody here tried fedora 12?
<eduard> guys how do i remove partially installed packages from aptitude?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | zaidka
<ubottu> zaidka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rsk> zaidka ask in #fedora
<leoncamel> is there any source provided a ffmpeg with x264 linked ?
<d4non> I screwed up a ntfs partition in ubuntu installating program, I picked the ntfs partition with most free space on it and I thought it's gonna make a new partition in the free space, but it removed the partition and formatted the amount of free space into ext3 and the rest became regular unalocated space, any hope to recover the data? Did not Write anything in there yet!
<fudu> exit
<zaidka> Any ubuntu user who happened to try fedora 12?
<Dr_Willis> zaidka:  No. :)
<bazhang> zaidka, that is offtopic here
<d4non> tried testdisk, parted, gpart and no success so far :/
<zaidka> bazhang: why
<bazhang> zaidka, for chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<linxeh> zaidka: I tried fedora 11 - "oops".
<oCean_> eduard: "sudo dpkg -C" should give list of partially installed packages and a suggestion what to do
<Chousuke> d4non: highly unlikely without expert help
<Dr_Willis> zaidka:  its not really ubuntu-support related
<zaidka> bazhang: cool i'll ask there
<bazhang> zaidka, this is for ubuntu support only NOT chat
<zaidka> sorry guys
<ha1331> d4non: I'm no expert, but I would try looking into file recovery tools
<xpo0f> hi people
<Milos_SD> Hi. Can someone help me to get wi-fi work on IBM T42p laptop on Ubuntu 9.10?
<bobbyd> d4non: the best thing to do is get a raw image of the partition, use dd and something like dd if=/dev/<name_of_your_partition> of=file_somewhere_with_space
<lnxten> d4non: ubuntu have an ability to handle ntfs. but for installation, only fat or ext filesystems are used
<bobbyd> d4non: then if you try file recovery tools on the data, you won't screw it all up
<ActionParsnip> Milos_SD: sudo lshw -C network     will show you the chip, you can use that info to websearch for guides
<talk2svj> can ne1 plz tell me how should i permanently mount a partition
<talk2svj> ?
<Dr_Willis> talk2svj:  put a proper entry in the /etc/fstab file.
<bobbyd> d4non: you can mount hte image you create and work on it in a safe place
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | talk2svj
<ubottu> talk2svj: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> talk2svj: add a line to /etc/fstab
<lnxten> testdisk is an good utility for file recovery
<ha1331> d4non: didn't the partitioner warn you about you losing your data and so on? Usually those things warn about that sort of things.
<Milos_SD> ActionParsnip, I know, but I can't find any guide for it... btw, it is Intel wi-fi card (uses iw2200 module)
<talk2svj> thank u all
<d4non> already did an image and I will need to try to work on it on my PC
<i_is_broke> anyone know where i can find a hand holding learning space for ssh for the learning impaired?
 * hellyeah wonders someone knows some place that check grammar errors for papers
<sivang> hi all
<d4non> how do I mount an image that big (250gb)
<linxeh> hellyeah: as in a research / tech paper ?
<sivang> is there a pakcage of py2.6 for ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<lnxten> man ssh is handy guide
<linxeh> d4non: with mount ?
<chilli0> Hello , i was sorting music in amorak , and something went bad it deleted 8 gig of music , and its not in my recycling bin. How can  I restore it?
<sivang> I don't want to install from source
<d4non> linxeh is as easy as that?
<sivang> I want to keep my system clean
<ActionParsnip> sivang: find a ppa at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ActionParsnip> d4non: same as any other image, size isn't a factor
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: restore from backup or you could try foremost
<c3l> why cant I get spotify to play music? at first it works a bit, but sounds wierd, then it just stops. why?
<i_is_broke> lnxten, tried reading that and just got more confused. thanks anyways i will look somemore.
<CyL> hoe do I disable a keyboard shortcut in edit > keyboard shortcuts?
<d4non> thx ActionParsnip, changing a machine for a moment
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  Yeh , I was sorting the files , then backing them up.
<c3l> ive tried with hardware acceleration both on and off
<i_is_broke> lnxten, i learn better with like hands on..
<sivang> ActionParsnip: thanks dude
<Sonja> i installed karmic with xubi. how do i browse, open, etc. the files on my win partition from ubuntu now?
<eddym> is there a way to do continius screen capture in ubuntu??
<bazhang> !screencast | eddym
<ubottu> eddym: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<CShadowRun> eddym you mean a screencast (video?) istanbul, gtkrecordmydesktop, istanbul
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: if you run: sudo fdisk -l; mount     you may find its already mounted
<chilli0> !foremost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foremost
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Sonja> /dev/sda1
<chilli0> Thanks
<Sonja> can i not make it display on the desktop as a mounted drive?
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  How can i get all the files?
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: does it not show in the mount output?
<Jill> recently upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and can't connect to xchat. I have a duel boot and am on the windows xp side...help!
<eddym> CShadowRun, im running virtual xp it bluescreens trying to capture the bluescreen error but screens changes to wuick
<eddym> quick
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: you wioll need to  look at how to run foremost, you may not be able to recover all data
<chilli0> k
<chilli0> afk
<Jill> I'm having other issues but need to be able to connect to xchat on that side first
<Sonja> ActionParsnip,  is this it? /dev/sda1   *           1       38912   312560608+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ActionParsnip> !away > chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: yes, i guessed, but i also told you to run: mount
<Sonja> oh missed that. ok one sec
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: is the partition listed?
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: i gave you it as one command.....
<sivang> ActionParsnip: yay, I now have 2.6 installed on the LTS on the vps
 * sivang hugs ActionParsnip 
<ActionParsnip> sivang: coolio :)
<oguncak> hi friends. are there anyone having experience for using dvb-s tv card on kaffeine?
<Jill> having issues with Karmic...please help!
<Hans_Henrik> i dont get the point with running the LTS atm, the current release and the LTS release have same support end time :p
<ActionParsnip> !help | Jill
<ubottu> Jill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dataviruset> Hans_Henrik: it could be good if you want certain applications
<Sonja> ActionParsnip,  does that seem right? http://pastie.org/709879
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: its already mounted to /host
<Jill> since upgrading to Karmic I can't connect to xchat..also not able to get updates...errors showing
<lnxten> jill: update it first. this will solve more problems
<Jill> can't update
<Jill> it says conical(prob. spelled it wrong) error
<Sonja> ActionParsnip, coool thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Jill:  you mean to say xchat cant connect to irc?  How about the web browser?
<ActionParsnip> Jill: can you use http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dAnon> ActionParsnip I have no idea how to mount that backed up image of the whole disk, it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/325354/
<Jill> the web browser works
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: its: sudo mount image mountpoint
<BlouBlou> Jill: xchat's default port is 8001, have you got it open?
<Jill> actionp...i'm not too techy...i ran sudo apt-get update and nothing
<Jill> well...i'm connected now using my windows side
<Jill> so...i assume that to mean that the port is open
<ActionParsnip> Jill: whatever it says, paste it to a pastebin so we can read the oputpu
<kostkon> Jill, what happens when you run xchat?
<Jill> i'm on the windows side
<Jill> it says...can't connect
<kostkon> Jill, and yes, run sudo apt-get update and paste the errors
<dAnon> ActionParsnip as you can see it fails to mount
<kostkon> Jill, mauybe the servert you are trying to connect is down
<kostkon> server*
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: sudo mount -o loop /media/0204826C2147DD22/recovery.img /mnt/dariuszka
<dAnon> ActionParsnip The device '/media/0204826C2147DD22/recovery.img' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Jill> i don't even know if my repositories are set up right...everything got messed up when i upgraded...i'm using the windows side now so i can't copy and paste it to you
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: if you read the output, the system tells you to add the -o loop
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: its not an ntfs fiesystem
<dAnon> I formated it as ntfs in gparted
<dAnon> wtf
<bazhang> dAnon, did you hit apply when you proposed the changes in gparted
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149197
<kostkon> Jill, then, on your ubuntu pc, open software sources and update your repos accordingly to match your current ubuntu ver
<dAnon> bazhang I did and it was shown as a ntfs partition
<dAnon> formatted it twice
<bazhang> dAnon, this was from live cd or gparted live cd
<Jill> even my repositories aren't updating properly...i get error messages on that too...
<ActionParsnip> Jill: copy and paste the text to a file, then get it accessible on the windows side, then use pastebin to provide the output
<Kikela> hello, no video with skype Karmic Koala  x64, but it works with cheese
<kostkon> Jill, yeah, check them, in system → administration → software sources
<bazhang> Jill, paste.ubuntu.com with those errors as well
<dAnon> bazhang gparted from ubuntu livecd
<lnxten> resizing of system partition will cause damage
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: the link will tell you how to mount the img
<kostkon> Jill, or do  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it somewhere for us to see
<Jill> ok....should i past the errors on pastebin and then return to the windows side to get help
<Jill> ?
<ActionParsnip> lnxten: may, not will
<ActionParsnip> Jill: we just need you to put the text online so we can read it
<Jill> ok....i'll try...be back soon
<coachz> Dr_Willis,   i installed the 3 packages and even rebooted but F3 has no effect
<coachz> on dual pane
<coachz> i have 32 bit Ubuntu so installed the i386 packages
<lnxten> actionparsnip: my experience
<coachz> nvm
<coachz> my Flock key on my keyboard was not engaged
<coachz> so F3 was doing Redo !  it works :-)
<JoshDreamland> I'm looking for FreeCell.
<rob0917> is there a fix for the sound issues in 9.10?
<JoshDreamland> It didn't come bundled with gnome-games.
<JoshDreamland> Or if it did, it's not displaying in the programs menu, and there's no checkbox to toggle its display on
<vagothcpp> Is there a GUI tool for creating LVM's?
<dAnon> ActionParsnip is vfat good ?
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: its not very robust but is very portable
<seccardo> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno si intende BENE di Cups?
<lnxten> ubuntu itself having freecell type game by default
<coachz> Can I have a dual monitor setup for home and a 2nd one for work ?
<dAnon> ActionParsnip why doesn't ntfs work on this portable device
<seccardo> Hello! Anyone here is expert regarding CUPS?
<roma> здравствуйте
<lnxten> google for multi head pc using linux
<kostkon> !russian | roma
<ubottu> roma: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<om26er> roma, english only
<TheLizardKing_> prout
<TheLizardKing_> caca
<seccardo> Hello! Anyone here is expert regarding CUPS?
<om26er> !anyone | seccardo
<ubottu> seccardo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coachz> seccardo, , you just asked
<ralu> i have problems whit kk. Every time i shut down blocks at login
<vagothcpp> seccardo, Repeat yourself and the answer is no.
<fabioLo> hi
<JoshDreamland> What package is freecell supposed to be in?
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: not sure
<JoshDreamland> It can't be gnome-games
<fabioLo> sorry guys, i need help. Someone can explain me what this regexp do:
<fabioLo> echo `curl -s $(curl -s source | grep asx | sed -e 's|\(.*m=\)\(.*asx\)\(.*\)|\2|') | sed -e 's|\(.*true" \/><REF HREF="\)\(.*\)\(" \/.*\)|\2|' -e 's|http|mms|'` &2>1 & disown
<ActionParsnip> !info kpat
<ubottu> kpat (source: kdegames): solitaire card games for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1414 kB, installed size 2036 kB
<BlouBlou> !paste | fabioLo
<ubottu> fabioLo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<maco> JoshDreamland: aisleriot
<ActionParsnip> !info ace-of-penguins
<ubottu> ace-of-penguins (source: ace-of-penguins): Solitaire-games with penguin-look. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-8 (karmic), package size 219 kB, installed size 548 kB
<coachz> is there a tool to manage multiple display setups so at work i can have a dual monitor with one config and at home a different one ?
<sam_> I am setting up a pc for a visually impaired 80 year old. Can I map a joystick button open a firefox homepage?
<fabioLo> BlouBlou, it isnt a multiline paste
<pi-rho> !repeating | ActionParsnip,BlouBlou
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeating
<JoshDreamland> maco: aisleriot is already the newest version.
<maco> JoshDreamland: ok....and?
<JoshDreamland> No FreeCell
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have got no sound in 9.10! I actually had one or two times but all of the cases no! Pulse is using the dummy out and no device appears in there. However, if i do in a terminal 'aplay -l' i get the soundcard of the system. It is a: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]! It used to work until now that i installed 9.10! Any suggestions?
<seccardo> Ok... does anyone here is expert regarding CUPS?
 * om26er says its great that lucid will loose some extra games that are not needed
<vagothcpp> What is the recommended size of the partition used to install ubuntu on?
<Aijse> Any one out there who can tell me if iPod scrobling is supported in Amarok 2.2.0
<naftilos76> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> pi-rho: wasnt a repeat if you read ;)
<aeon-ltd> vagothcpp: about 12-15GB, last time i checked
<pi-rho> :)
<ActionParsnip> vagothcpp: you can get away with 5Gb easily for /
<om26er> vagothcpp, recommended. i install on 4gb but its not enough for me its you decission to make.
<LjL> JoshDreamland: surely you've tried to open Solitaire, Game menu / Select Game and see if there is Freecell there?
<ringo999> on karmic, when i click suspend in my gnome panel, the screensaver starts instead. what could be the problem?
<vagothcpp> ActionParsnip, I am installing everything on /, and then extending / to the remaining freespace later
<JoshDreamland> LjL: I have Robots, Chess, AisleRiot solitaire... No freecell.
<bazhang> JoshDreamland, its in there by default as LjL states
<ardchoille> JoshDreamland: Looks like gnome-games. open a term and run: dpkg -S /usr/games/sol
<JoshDreamland> bazhang: Was in Hardy. Installed Karmic, now it's gone
<LjL> JoshDreamland: right, *open AisleRiot Solitaire*
<LjL> JoshDreamland: then select freecell as the game
<bazhang> JoshDreamland, aisleriot
<fabioLo> echo `curl -s $(curl -s source | grep asx | sed -e 's|\(.*m=\)\(.*asx\)\(.*\)|\2|') | sed -e 's|\(.*true" \/><REF HREF="\)\(.*\)\(" \/.*\)|\2|' -e 's|http|mms|'` &2>1 & disown     ////Please guys...what this do?
<bazhang> JoshDreamland, I'm playing it now
<JoshDreamland> ;___;\
<kostkon> naftilos76, upgrade?
<yadudoc> Hi, is there any limit on the number of partitions that can be created on a harddisk ??
<JoshDreamland> I see... When did they pack it all in one application?
<knuthy> Has anyone got flashplayers not responding to input from mouse?
<ardchoille> JoshDreamland: It's been like that for a while now
<LjL> JoshDreamland: i don't know. it seems like a good idea to me though.
<aeon-ltd> yadudoc: no but some OSes hate multiple partitions on HDDs
<knuthy> It responds quite well for keyboard, but nothing from mouse...
<tc111> knuthy: yes
<knuthy> any solution?
<yadudoc> aeon-ltd, the problem right now is... i had vista on the first partition taking 40gb
<llutz> fabioLo: extract mms-link from asx-link/file ?
<JoshDreamland> LjL: Now I just have to explain that to my mother, who is the reason I'm here now installing a hundred things she finally liked about Hardy.
<JoshDreamland> Anyway, thanks guys.
<JoshDreamland> Ciao.
<yadudoc> aeon-ltd, i want to remove that... and split it into 3 parts for installing arch and win7
<yadudoc> aeon-ltd, but gparted refuses ... says only 4 partitions allowed
<knuthy> you can't have more than 4 primary partitions on your hard drive
<aeon-ltd> yadudoc: wow another archer sweet. why can't you wipe the HDD then install Win7 then arch(arch last to overwrite mbr)
<tc111> knuthy: sometimes a page refresh, otherwise i haven't found one.
<yadudoc> aeon-ltd, well... i can't let go of ubuntu... i <3 ubuntu :)
<yadudoc> i want ubuntu... arch + win7
<digitalfiz> anyone know how to enabled sudo for php scripts?
<aeon-ltd> can you format the vista partition, then split it into 2 - one NTFS and another EXT3 or 4
<digitalfiz> im using ubuntu karmic and whatever php5 and apache is in the repo
<maco> yadudoc: hard disks can have 4 primary partitions only. or you can do 3 primary + one special one that can hold a bunch more
<maco> yadudoc: windows requires that it be on a primary partition because it's silly. the others can go anywhere
<yadudoc> maco, i want win7 on 1st partition(cos its usually adamant abt it)
<kcj1993> can anyone help? drapes won't auto start.
<dAnon> ActionParsnip worthless acetoneiso doesn't support *.img I can't mount that damned image
<Dr_Willis> !info drapes
<ubottu> drapes (source: drapes): a desktop wallpaper management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-3.1 (karmic), package size 177 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<llutz> dAnon: your img is a hdd-img? use loop/offset to mount
<yadudoc> maco, and some extra partitions so i can try other linux distro;s.... i can't figure out how to make an extended partition using gparted
<aeon-ltd> yadudoc: do you love ubuntu that much, why not just replace with arch
<knuthy> yadudoc: when you want to try a distro, use a virtual machine,
<maco> yadudoc: er i havent used it in a while, but it should ask you what type of partiton you mean...
<yadudoc> aeon-ltd, oh'cmon.... [shush ppl will /brick you ]
<aeon-ltd> yadudoc: i'm not 'degrading' ubuntu pr anything but 1 thing i hate is the branding and testing before re;easing updates
<dual> Every time i press a key, the mouse stops. Feels like the mouse is disables for x ms every time I press a key. How can I make them work together?
<aeon-ltd> *or = pr
<kostkon> yadudoc, +1 from me. use a vm
<dAnon> llutz http://paste.ubuntu.com/325379/
<RBL> Salut/ J'ai un pb avec une carte son SB Live sur 9.10
<yadudoc> knuthy, i find virtual machines slow... nuthing close to the real install experience... :)
<dAnon> llutz I formatted this external drive to ntfs
<RBL> oups. Sorry
<RBL> I got issues under Ubuntu 9.10 with my SB Live
<yadudoc> aeon-ltd, arch is a very mature distro.... but I love the ubuntu community :) and i'm very new to the arch community...
<llutz> dAnon: your img is an image of a complete HDD or just a partition? if hdd,  use loop/offset to mount
<dAnon> llutz complete hdd
<yadudoc> aeon-ltd, knuthy i tried arch on a VM by the way.... going for the real install only now :)
<FANDER> is there a facebook app for ubuntu? like a widget or something like that?
<llutz> dAnon: google for loop-mount offset
<knuthy> dAnon: just add a -o loop, and it'll mount it
<aeon-ltd> yadudoc: have you got win7 retail?
<llutz> knuthy: it won't
<RBL> Is there SMbody knowing sounds cards well ?
<kcj1993> Drapes is listed and selected in "startup applications" and I can hit alt-f2 and type "drapes" to start it but it won't do it on it's own.
<knuthy> llutz: if he did the image with dd , it should :)
<yadudoc> aeon-ltd, oh man... shush abt win7... well its only the RC i think... i'm not sure...
<ajunior> yadudoc, I just love ubuntu ;-)
<llutz> knuthy: it's a hdd not a partition image so he has to offset the looü
<llutz> loop
<yadudoc> ajunior, me too :P
<rob0917> fander : do a package search for facebook ,you should get a google prism app for facebook
<empty_> Is there any other fancy program to run windows programs like steam? on wine,playonlinux I get some error..
<yadudoc> aeon-ltd, ajunior  ubuntu was my first distro ... awefully attached to it..
<kcj1993> anyone know how to fix my issue?
<digitalfiz> i need help with getting libapache2-mod-suphp to work
<llutz> dAnon: ie http://tinyurl.com/64hdez
<thedoor> how can i block contacts on empathy?
<kcj1993> digitalfiz: what's it doing?
<digitalfiz> kcj1993, i dunno how to get it working
<yadudoc> maco, i have deleted all the partitions which were before the extended partition... hoping that i can resize it... going offline :)
<yadudoc> aeon-ltd, going to make a format.... bye.. thanks for your help bbye
<digitalfiz> kcj1993, do i need ot set the user in the vhost or something?
<kcj1993> digitalfiz: i dont know
<aeon-ltd> yadudoc: i recommend booting into Gparted delete/format vista then apply, reboot into win7rc install on the new partition, then reboot into arch install use their partition manager or gparted, finish install of arch. check it boots from arch's /boot then modify to boot to ubuntu and win7(this is 3 partitions( assuming you have no /swap)( under your limit)
<digitalfiz> kcj1993, think ill check how host gator does it hehe
<kcj1993> k
<handjob> Good afternoon everyone. Can someone help me with "jack"? I have problems running it as a regular user even after adding myself to "audio" group and editing limits.conf
<Gizmo_the_great> Hi. Installed Ubuntu 9.10 on ASUS laptop. Wireless netwrok is detected but when I try to connect to it (it's a WPA network), I give the password but it just loops round saying that the connection needs a password. Any ideas why it is not been accepted.
<ralu> when i shutdown KK it shut down x server and wait for login
<FANDER> rob0917: I installed it, but it's like browser page only!
<FANDER> rob0917: not a wiget
<FANDER> widget
<Chimpoid> Giz, That is the classic symptom of not having the right pw
<kcj1993> Gizmo_the_great: dumb question: is the pass-phrase correct?
<lnxten> what about encryption
<digitalfiz> kcj1993, yup you set User and Group in the vhost
<Gizmo_the_great> Chimpoid: kcj1993 its the same connection as I am using now so yeah, it's correct
<Gizmo_the_great> on another laptop
<Solarstone> hello... I'm not sure if it's the correct channel for this question but I'll give it a try...
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> I have a problem with initramfs
<Chimpoid> ah, well this happened to me at a hotel once I think, They said it sometimes happens and 'they would reset the router' and that would fix it
<ubuntu_> here there are all info about my boot
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325384/
<Chimpoid> your signal might just not be strong enough
<coachz> is there a tool to manage multiple display setups so at work i can have a dual monitor with one config and at home a different one ?
<kcj1993> Gizmo_the_great: ok, open terminal and type: "killall nm-applet" then close the window and hit alt-f2 and type "nm-applet" and see if that helps.
<ubuntu_> the problem is similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325387/
<Rainman> how do i run hplip ?
<Rainman> !hplip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip
<Rainman> omg
<oCean_> Rainman: "sudo apt-get install hplip" then "sudo hp-setup"
<rampage73> can anyone help me setup a 3g connection in ubuntu on my acer aspire  one netbook? it has the internal modem qualcomm 9211
<Rainman> oCean_: how do i run menu / gui for it ?
<Solarstone> I'm reading Java at University. I'm reading my first course so it was just learned how to compile in Windows. I have dualboot and I prefer to work in Ubuntu... But how do I compile Java in the terminal? Please give me the correct channel if I'm wrong. Thanks.
<coachz> basically i need to manage 2 xorg.conf files
<oCean_> Rainman: the hp-setup will start gui
<kcj1993> Gizmo_the_great: did it help?
<ubuntu_> nobody knows how to help me?
<Solarstone> I don't know how to compile either if I've installed JavaFX correct. May I change Channel or not?
<Rainman> oCean_: it does only thing to choose a port like USB...but no gui there
<Gizmo_the_great> kcj1993: doing it now mate...
<Azzmodan> Solarstone, http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/getStarted/cupojava/unix.html
<Solarstone> Thanks Azzmodan
<erUSUL> Solarstone: install the jdk and do the same you do in windows
<Gizmo_the_great> kcj1993: no :-( might try the old router reset option
<kcj1993> ok
<zeeble> hi. i reinstalled vista after installing ubuntu 9.10. i am currently booted into ubuntu via the super grub disk . how do i reinstall grub so it boots vista and linux?
<mito__> Hi
<Solarstone> but how to go "to the correct folder"? I guess CD don't work very well in Ubuntu?
<zeeble> cd works fine. it is lower case.
<Solarstone> ok great, thank you very much guys!! Have a nice day!
<Rainman> how do i run that stupid hplip gui ? :((
<Azzmodan> It's a relatively safe assumption to make that all commands are lower case
<rampage73> can anyone help me setup a 3g connection in ubuntu on my acer aspire  one netbook? it has the internal modem qualcomm 9211?
<Milos_SD> is there a workaround for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/352150 ?
<oCean_> Rainman: also install "sudo apt-get install hplip-gui" -- then run "hp-systray" (if i remember correctly)
<ralu> when computer shuts down it allways go trough login
<llutz> rampage73: rightclick on networkmanager-applet, edit connections, mobile-broadband, add new
<zeeble> where is the grub config file in ubuntu 9.10?
<rampage73> llutz, thanks i have done that part (sry did not mention it) but then how to connect it?
<DT500> hi, i'm trying to get a Dell 1395 wireless card (BCM43xx) into promiscuous mode; I've read that it's not really possible, but am curious -- is promiscuous mode something the card must support, on the chip level? isn't it in any way software-controlled?
<dAnon> it is gonna take fucking weeks
<rampage73> llutz, it does not seem to do it itself
<desperate> ralu system/admin/login
<llutz> rampage73: leftclick on nm-applet, select your created connection
<LjL> language, please, dAnon
<rampage73> llutz, k i think i have tried that but i am booting up the netbook right now
<Azzmodan> <DT500> is promiscuous mode something the card must support, on the chip level? isn't it in any way software-controlled? - I guess the hardware could be such that it never accepts packets with a mac address that is not its own
<nibbler> i have a soundblaster live! in my system, lspci shows it, the modules are loaded (snd_emu10k1) but i cant configure it in the gui. and dont find it with alsamixer -c$n
<DT500> Azzmodan and you think that's not programmable via firmware or anything?
<nibbler> anyone here has a hint for me?
<rampage73> llutz, if it were only that easy, when i left click on nmapplet my broadband connection does not show up?
<ralu> desperate, when i shut down the system it quts gnome x server and shows login terminal. Now crawling troug forums make few tweaks, but i am still unsure if i made everything correct
<Azzmodan> DT500, No idea, I've never had a card that couldn't do promiscuous mode when I wanted it :)
<Gizmo_the_great_> kcj1993: router reset makes no difference either. Looks like it's another laptop install of Ubuntu that I'm gonna have to ditch. Every 6 months I try the latest Ubuntu with my laptops, and every time I have to revert back.
<llutz> rampage73: if you edit your connections, is it still shown there?
<DT500> Azzmodan crapola
<thisdotpheonix> hi guys, can anyone help me with my partion table i think it weird
<thisdotpheonix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325394/
<thisdotpheonix> please
<DT500> k brb
<rampage73> llutz, yes it is there
<thisdotpheonix> i wanna install ubuntu 9.10
<tanamania> can anyone suggest a good substitute for Windows MovieMaker in Ubuntu.. I tried Kino but didnt like it..
<gms> hi, where is the right place to look if suspend-on-lid-closed does not work in 9.10 - acpid, udev, devkit or hald?!?
<llutz> rampage73: seems nm doesn't recognize your 3g-modem. sorry, no idea then
<rampage73> llutz, it more info than i had so i appreciate your time.
<C-S-B> poo
<C-S-B> ignore ^
<odinsbane> I have a ntfs partition, I rebooting into windows, couldn't see it.  And windows said it was empty.  Rebooted into linux. Still nothing.  Rebooted into windows and I could see space was used, but no files.
 * docmax is searching for a document scanner archiving management software tool for ubuntu....
<odinsbane> Windows fixed the problem with a defrag.  does ubuntu have a similar tool?
<luist_> what package can i use to configure my wireless?
<LjL> odinsbane: no (and that's not really the purpose of defrag, either)
<docmax> defrag in ubuntu is not possible
<kostkon> tanamania, try openshot, openshot, kdenlive
<kostkon> oops
<gms> odinsbane: yes, mkfs.ext3
<kostkon> tanamania, try openshot, pittivi, kdenlive*
<kcj1993> kdenlive sucks
<kcj1993> and pitivi is way to simple
<gebrax> what happen to ur wifi luist?
<kostkon> tanamania, openshot is recommended
<odinsbane> LjL: Defrag goes through and checks the file table before reorganizing.  So it found the derilict files.
<gebrax> anyone from singapore?
<odinsbane> I'm not sure why this happened though.  I suppose it had something to do with windows being in hibernate.
<docmax> anyone?
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> is KMS mode enabled in karmic by default?
<Dr_Willis> mounting a ntfs that windows was using when windows hibernated/suspened = not a good idea. :)
<tanamania> kostkon: thanks a lot.. lemme try that out..:)
<LjL> odinsbane: fsck on ubuntu might solve such situations, but on ext3, on ntfs i'm not so sure
<odinsbane> Dr_Willis: is there a way to check for hibernate.  I try to avoid that issue by not using hibernate.
<odinsbane> Probably the safest would be to use ext3, with the windows drivers that rw ext3.
<Yanick_> hi, I tried to install a driver for a Canon IP2200, but failed after several attempts. Now, I installed VirtualBox in which I run WindowsXP. VirtualBox detects every usb I plug into my computer, but the printer is greyed and cannot be selected. Anyone knows how I can make Ubuntu free the printer port so Virtualbox can use it?
<Dr_Willis> odinsbane:  i just never use hibernate/suspend any more.   i find linux boots fast enough where i dont need it.. and windows.. well its so flakey with it..i dont use it.
<coachz> i added a keyboard shortcut Ctrl-I to open nautilus and using command "nautilus" but nothing happens
<Leoneof``> hi
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. isent ctrl-i also the tab key?
<om26er> coachz, try /usr/bin/nautilus
<coachz> thx
<Dr_Willis> or am i showing my age again? :)
<ralu> when shutting down system some module hangs and i can not shut down properly. How can i diagnose this issue? (it can be eth, sound,...)
<Leoneof``> i did reinstall wifi-install, and then i click on its icon but it is not work, how to fix it?
<handjob> Good afternoon everyone. Can someone help me with "jack"? I have problems running it as a regular user even after adding myself to "audio" group and editing limits.conf
<TheComputerGuy> Hello!
<coachz> now i'm trying this way to open nautilus with windows key + E but i don't see a "Super is mapped to Win Keys" in the 2nd image:   http://jamesmcdonald.id.au/gnu-linux/ubuntu-904-how-to-map-the-windows-e-keys-to-open-nautilus
<thisdotpheonix> dhiraj@pheonix:/dev$ sudo mkdosfs -v -F32 /dev/sdc1
<thisdotpheonix> mkdosfs 3.0.1 (23 Nov 2008)
<thisdotpheonix> mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/sdc1
<TheComputerGuy> How do I install only the basic XFCE desktop?
<Leoneof``> hello?
<om26er> !hello | TheComputerGuy
<ubottu> TheComputerGuy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<thisdotpheonix> getting error while partitioning
<thisdotpheonix> help please
<om26er> TheComputerGuy, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<VCoolio> coachz: you need the location with it, eg. 'nautilus /home/user'
<TheComputerGuy> I mean, not the Xubuntu-desktop
<TheComputerGuy> Only the bare basic
<thisdotpheonix> anyone out to help
<pmack628> Hi there... Working on the Ubuntu 9.10 Internet speed issue... Anyone familar?
<Dr_Willis> TheComputerGuy:  that would be 'xfce' and other related packages.
<TheComputerGuy> om26er: HMm
<c3l> what's the project called that had as vision to start producing opensource computer, ready with hardware and all
<coachz> i mapped the key  WIndows + E but it just does some zoom thingy on the my monitor
<Leoneof``> hello?
<om26er> TheComputerGuy, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<coachz> and i put  nautilus /home/myusername
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, Allright
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, Thanks!
<VCoolio> coachz: it's a compiz shortcut
<ralu> TheComputerGuy: try xubuntu
<coachz> ahh
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, Oh yea
<Wallace> anybody know of anything other than fetchmail which will retrieve email via pop3 and deliver it into the local mail system?
<coachz> you so damn smart ! :-)
<Dr_Willis> compiz shortcuts can conflict with the gnome shortcuts
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, But the size is almost the same as the default Ubuntu
<coachz> i pick a new one :-)
<Dr_Willis> My wife loves the compiz zoom feature.
<coachz> i like it too
<Leoneof``> i did reinstall wifi-install, but when i try to start the program but it is not work, how to fix it?
<odinsbane> thisdotpheonix: did you try gparted?
<om26er> TheComputerGuy, if i install xfce4 it asks to download only 29mb and for xubuntu-desktop more than 100mb
<Leoneof``> :(
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, That's what i was talking about :)
<an0nmat1r> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ykbdch&s=6  <--- help me get back theat corner panel
<dual> Ok. disable_while_writing is there to disable touchpads on laptops while writing. Why does it do the same on my desktop? Even when I have disabled it in gconf-editor? It's very annoying
<Dr_Willis> TheComputerGuy:  the full xubuntu-desktop may have features you wont get if youjust install xfce 'parts' so good luck
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, Thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> dual:  you mean while typeing? ive seen a 'disable on type' setting befor.    not used it in ages however
<thisdotpheonix> odinsbane, can u help me with creating a bootable usb stick
<om26er_> TheComputerGuy, so 28mb and 108mb is no difference?
<digitalfiz> when starting apache how do i know if a module loaded or failed?
<coachz> hehe  i didn't assing a shortcut key but i found that Windows + w  opens 2 nautilus windows
<Wallace> an0nmat1r, have you tried right clicking, "add to panel" and looking through the list for anything obvious?
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, I mean the full distro, xubuntu and the ubuntu
<coachz> is that cuz i have the 3 pane add on
<an0nmat1r> Wallace: the panel does not exts
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  hit F3 to close the extra
<dual> Dr_Willis, it worked fine in 9.04, but after upgrading, I can't move the mouse while typing. Holding down CTRL, ALT and SHIFT still works, but not any letters or numbers
<an0nmat1r> Wallace: the panel does not extist .. its is a small one ..
<om26er_> TheComputerGuy, then you need a multi boot install
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: I can
<coachz> two separate windows
<odinsbane> thisdotpheonix: you want a usb stick that boots to linux?
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, i mean the iso size
<coachz> F3 just opened the third pane on one of them
<om26er_> !usb | thisdotpheonix
<ubottu> thisdotpheonix: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Wallace> an0nmat1r, I'm not entirely sure what I'm talking about, but i thought the entire bottom bar is a panel...i assume you want to add the virtual desktop switcher back in right
<dual> Dr_Willis, you can see my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8365806#post8365806 (Kazur)
<Dr_Willis> coachz:   you are saying its running 2 seperate instances of the file manager? or a file manager with 2 panes showing by default?
<awayand> trying to get phpmyadmin 3.2.3-1 to work, trying to use the setup script http://localhost/phpmyadmin/setup, but it tells me it cannot write the config, even though I have created a config folder in /etc/webapps/phpmyadmin which is world writable according to the docu. Anyone have an idea how I can check where exactly phpmyadmin is expecting this config folder? I assume it's not looking in /etc/webapps/phpmyadmin for it....
<coachz> 2 separate
<Sonja> has anyone gotten paint.net to work in ubuntu?
<Sonja> it's a lighter gimp alternative
<Dr_Willis> dual:  ive heard of some others with a similer issue..but never seen a fix.
<om26er_> TheComputerGuy, what's wrong with that? xfce is meant to be light in weight not lite in size
<Sonja> apparently there's a mono port
<Dreth> i need help
<Dreth> who could help me please
<Wallace> !ask | dreth
<Yanick_> how can I umount my printer in Ubuntu so I can use it in virtualbox (winxp)?
<ubottu> dreth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<om26er_> !help | Dreth
<ubottu> Dreth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dreth> cool
<coachz> but i just assigned Windows + q  to nautilus /home/username and that works as expected
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, Because when I install ubuntu-desktop it gets like 200mb in files
<Dreth> i have a problem in ubuntu karmic with the wireless card
<sup> hey guys please help me ....in compiz  manager i activated transparancy ...but after some time wen i open applications os places the computer gets stuck...please help me.....
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, thanks i am using usb-creator and getting an error "unable to determine partion number"
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, And XFCE is 100mb
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, Got it?
<Dreth> in a dell E6400
<Wallace> Dreth ... "all in one line" plz :)
<an0nmat1r> Wallace: i got it thanx for listening
<Dreth> ok
<dual> Dr_Willis, oh. I can't play, use gimp or anything where I need to use mouse and keyboard at the same time. That kinda sucks. I've been using ubuntu since 6.04 and never had any problems like this
<Wallace> an0nmat1r, np :)
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: did you format the drive to fat 32 before runing u-c ?
<om26er_> TheComputerGuy, ahh. that i don't know.
<TheComputerGuy> om26er, Yea
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, yep
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: so it's got just one partition on it ?
 * TheComputerGuy is downloading lots of stuff
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, yep
<thisdotpheonix> only one partition
<Dreth> i have a problem with a wireless card in my ubuntu 9.10, the computer is a dell E6400, the system does not read the wireless card, i installed wine and tried to run the windows application on the system but it prompts me an error, i just wanted to kn ow the resolution to the problem because the system recognizes the network card but it does not makes use of it, how i could solve this problem?
<odinsbane> Dreth is it turned on?
<Dreth> what? the wireless card?
<Dreth> yes
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: no especially with usb-creator, but with unetbootin I found that the stick wasn't set up, when the gui said 'done, which size has the stick ?
<odinsbane> Dreth: yeah, is the E6400 a laptop?
<Dreth> yes
<tommorris> I'm trying to upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty, but for some stupid reason while hacking I added karmic main universe to sources.list. do-release-upgrade is saying I'm having "an unresolvable problem" - Can not mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for upgrade. If it's of any interest, I'm not actually running GNOME any more - I use Xfce exclusively
<Wallace> dreth: system -> preferences -> network connections - go to the wireless tab and add an entry for your card there
<coachz> is there a wallpaper spinner in ubuntu ?
<Dreth> done
<Dreth> it doesn't connect
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, what exact info do you require?
<Wallace> dreth: I don't know about wine myself, but my guess is that you can't access the wifi directly via windows
<Yanick_> how can I tell Ubuntu to stop trying to install a printer driver?
<Dreth> true
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: which size ? 2,4,8 GB ..
<odinsbane> Dreth: does you wireless car work for ubuntu?
<Yanick_> how can I tell ubuntu to actually stop trying to mount my usb printer so I can use it inside virtualbox?
<thisdotpheonix> 1gb
<Dreth> yes because the system recognizes it and it says the model of the wireless card
<Wallace> dreth: are you telling it to use dhcp?  do you have a dhcp server?
<coachz> ooh found it, desktop drapes
<Dreth> yes i have a dhcp server and a wireless connection
<riek42> yesterday i bought a new lcd, now my monitor says me that the resolution is out of range and shows a black screen. due to that the xorg.conf is obsolete in karmic i dont know what to do. i tried a live cd (9.04) there the xserver also doesnt start. now im downloading 9.10 live cd and try that. but im not very optimistic...
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: lowest border, did you set up a big /home parttion ?
<riek42> nvidia card (os driver)
<sda1986> hi all!
<Wallace> dreth: any messages when you try and connect?
<odinsbane> Dreth: so you can connect to the internet via ubuntu and yoru wi-fi card.
<om26er_> riek42, which nvidia card and which lcd?
<Dreth> no because it detects the wireless card but it does not make use of it, i mean it is not installed
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, nope
<sup> hey guys please help me ....in compiz  manager i activated transparancy ...but after some time wen i open applications os places the computer gets stuck...please help me.....
<Dreth> no
<Dreth> any
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: what does : sudo fdisk - l    tells about that stick ?
<om26er_> Dreth, this is not windows if its showing that wifi is available then its installed
<om26er_> Dreth, and also pastebin your lspci
<om26er_> !paste | Dreth
<sda1986> I'm here cause I have a problem with my ATI mobility x1700 on my laptop asus f3jp, my Svideo stay all time at max power and burn a lot of energy. How can I set the minimun frequency?
<ubottu> Dreth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Dreth> ubuntu does not detect any wireless
<riek42> om26er_: 6800 gt, lcd 23" 1080p, DGM
<odinsbane> Dreth: how do you turn your wifi card on/off?
<om26er_> riek42, tried and other OS?
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, here is what it tells http://paste.ubuntu.com/325416/
<Dreth> with a switch in the computer
<riek42> in win xp it works
<om26er_> riek42, i think it will work in karmic 9.10
<kaffedroid> does anyone here have stereo sound *not* working in Karmic?
<riek42> ok nice lets wait for that
<Wallace> dreth: is it a button with a coloured light by any chance?
<odinsbane> Dreth, I would suggest going to a terminal and try sudo iwlist wlan0 scan, and see if it gives you an error.
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: do you use an iso or a cd for the source-medium ?
<Dreth> ok wait
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, i use ISO
<DasEi> kaffedroid: lamest hint, alsa unmuted ?
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: verified it's checksum ?
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, yep
<Wallace> dreth: how do you know when your wifi is on?  is it a two position switch, or a pushbutton with an led/light indicator of some sort?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, set the appropriate profile in your sound prefs. also if you want, insatll gnome-alsamixer and check your hardware volumes
<Dreth> it says wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, do i need to create two partitions on the stick
<odinsbane> Dreth: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up then do the iwlist cmd again.
<Dreth> tow position
<richiejenkins> I am experiencing laggy graphics on an ATI HD4850 using the ATI Drivers. Help Needed? :(
<sda1986> Hi all
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: so I'm running out of ideas, if it's formated clean ( maybegiven a fresh parti-table ((msdos)), won't have more then 50 MB /home to write... hmmm
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: what driver are you suing.
<kaffedroid> kostkon, did it and still doesn't work. sound is mono although I'm using 5.1 speakers
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: no, creator does this by itself
<kostkon> kaffedroid, ok :(
<kaffedroid> kostkon in fact, my sound card is a SB Live :\
<damienov> is there anyone can help me to make a pioneer dvr-110 to work with ubuntu?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<Dreth> it says the terminal : ERROR while getting the interface flags
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, then what do i need to do ?
<odinsbane> thisdotpheonix: did you set you bios so that it uses a usb stick in the boot order.
<kostkon> kaffedroid, mine too. then, definitely, check your hardware volumes
<Dreth> :No such a device
<kostkon> kaffedroid, gnome-alsamixer
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: you get the error when you try to boot the stick I assume ?
<damienov> it says so with lshw
<kaffedroid> kostkon, does gnome-alsamixer has anything different from alsamixer alone?
<damienov> dvr-110
<thisdotpheonix> odinsbane, my usb has not yet ready for boot up
<om26er_> Dreth, are you using broadcom b43?
<DasEi> kaffedroid: or alsamixergui
<Wallace> anybody know of an alternative to fetchmail for retrieving email via pop3 and injecting it into the local mail system?
<sda1986> anybody can help me with a ati x1700?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, do you have alsamixer in karmic? if yes, did you run it like this:  alsamixer -Dhw
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, nope, i get the error when creating a statup disk
<kaffedroid> not yet, worth a shot.
<om26er_> !repeat | Wallace
<ubottu> Wallace: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I'm guessing thats an fglrx driver?
<om26er_> !anybody | sda1986
<ubottu> sda1986: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phyrrus> when does ubuntu 10.04 begin development?
<Wallace> om26er_, Its at least 10 minutes since i last asked :)
<Dreth> when we did a test for the controller it said broadcom corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless Lan Controller
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: not sure, i'm new to linux so i am not familer with these terns
<kaffedroid> kostkon volumes are fine
<richiejenkins> terms*
<kostkon> kaffedroid, check your switches maybe
<damienov> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport <--- no support for DVD ?
<sda1986> Does anyone know how set low power managment in ubuntu for an ATI mobility X1700?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: I have tryed the restricted drivers as well which also a laggy
<odinsbane> Dreth: when you do sudo ifconfig what interfaces do you get.
<DasEi> thisdotpheonix: so run gparted again,  create an empty msdos-table and format to an empty fat 32.. maybe start usb-creator from trml to get more info (error-output)
<Dreth> ERRORs
<phyrrus> somebody want to help me get hulu running?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: which kernel are you using?
<odinsbane> Dreth: just ifconfig
<kostkon> kaffedroid, otherwise, search the forums for the tutorial on how to setup surround sound with pulseaudio. you may find some tips there
<yva> hello has somebody already ordered laptops from system76?
<Dreth> ok
<richiejenkins> odinsbane:Which ever one is default for Ubuntu 9.10
<Dreth> then what?
<odinsbane> Dreth: what interfaces are available?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, thank you
<Dreth> ETH0 and LO
<kostkon> kaffedroid, np
<sda1986> Does anyone know how set low power managment in ubuntu for an ATI mobility X1700?
<om26er> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091120/
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: if there is an error with the fglrx drivers it will tell you in your dmesg under dkms
<ergenekon> s.a
<Dreth> the wireless hardware is not listed after the ifconfig command
<damienov> is there someone here that could point me to a correct doc for dvd hardware support, because i cant seem to find one here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<kaffedroid> gonna read further and if it still doesn't work I come back here
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: dmesg? dkms?
<odinsbane> Dreth: ETH0 is that you wired interface?
<Sonja> does ubuntu one automatically sync files between my computers, both ways? or do i have to remind it to sync manually each time i want it done?
<Dreth> yes
<om26er> Dreth, which laptop/notebook/netbook/PC are you using
<thisdotpheonix> DasEi, i have to leave thanks for the help
<Dreth> Dell E6400
<Dreth> Dell Latitude E6400
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: dmesg will give you errors and such.  While dkms is a module that includes the fglrx drivers with your kernel.
<Dreth> it is brand new
<Dreth> i installed UBUNTU a few days ago
<Dreth> and it never connected
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: how do I navigate to this?
<citybird> hello all
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: from the terminal type dmesg | grep 'dkms'
<damienov> is there someone here that could point me to a correct doc for dvd hardware support, because i cant seem to find one here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport, please
<tcm> hello
<citybird> trying to setup a PXE server to install ubuntu from
<Dreth> the lan connects but the Wireless Lan doesn't
<Zzenon> Someone ever heard about a problem with network-manager pptp plugin on the Karmic distribution ?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: didn't return anything
 * om26er__ says damn my internet
<Sonja> is there a text editor like gedit that has a "sort a-z" feature to sort highlighted lines?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I forgot all the logs, maybe sys.log would have it to.  plus do grep -i "dkms"
<i_is_broke> do you get x session with ssh?
<erUSUL> Sonja: gedit has a plugin for that (or maybe it is one to run commands in which case you can use sort(1) )
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: that also didn't return anything
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: also there is #ati, which isn't as populated but if somebody is there that uses a similar setup they'll help.
<Dreth> -_-
<tessellation12> hi guys, is the ssh entry in /etc/init.d/ necessary for connecting to a remote computer via ssh, or it's just so I'm open to ssh?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: ok
<Garbin> Why does the icon on the notificaton area looks like? http://imagebin.org/72527. could any body help me?
<Wallace> tessellation12, you need an ssh server running yes
<odinsbane> Dreth: how about the hardware manager, maybe there is a restricted driver for you wifi card.
<jonsol> Wallace: no, not if he only needs to connect to a remote computer.
<tessellation12> Wallace, wait, so I can disable it and still connect to another computer?
<Wallace> tessellation12, are you trying to connect *to* the computer you are taling about it or *from* ??
<erUSUL> Sonja: works as spected ... is a sort complement
<djaerobie> hello
<Sonja> hmm i might try TEA, Cream, Scribes or Kate also
<jonsol> tessellation12: yes. The sshd deamon is only needed if you need to provide remote ssh access.
<tessellation12> Wallace, This computer needs to connect to another computer
<tessellation12> jonsol, ok thanks :)
<jonsol> tessellation12: no worries.
<Wallace> tessellation12, okay my bad, no you don't need sshd running then
<erUSUL> Sonja: Enable it is Edit>Pereferences> (last tab)
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: no reply's :(
<ValentineX> hello recommend a good easy software for me, I want to make presentation movie type thing using photos with music
<Dreth> harware drivers or hardware manager???
<Sonja> oh thanks erUSUL
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: in the terminal you can try dkms --status
<Dreth> because i dont know where is hardware manager
<odinsbane> Dreth: sure hardware drivers.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: The program 'dkms' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<richiejenkins> sudo apt-get install dkms
<richiejenkins> odinsbane:should I install?
<the_madman> PakistaniLinuxFa: Try Pitivi. Add it from your package manager.
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: no
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: ok
<Dreth> it says no propietary drivers in use on this system
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I don't know whats going on, if you are using the fglrx drivers then you need dkms.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: i'm just using the ones off the ATI Website :/
<Garbin> Why does the icon on the notificaton area looks like? http://imagebin.org/72527. could any body help me out?
<riek42> karmic downloaded, burned and now starting live cd
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: so you downloaded they .bin file, then you made an .deb package with it?
<theoo> i have successfully dual screen my laptop and tv but i don't have color :( i don't know why.. i have intel 945gm please help...
<richiejenkins> odinsbane :it was a .run file
<Garbin> Why does the icon on the notificaton area looks like? http://imagebin.org/72527. could any body help me? thank you
<taylor> hi
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: right and when you run it, you have it make a .deb package.
<Wallace> garbin: what's wrong with it?
<riek42> dosnt work only funny colors on the display, but now the start sound came
<Dreth> Ubuntu never had this problem on the computers i installed it
<taylor> thats odd
<odinsbane> Then you use dpkg -i ???.deb files ?
<Garbin> the icon on notification bar shown twice
<Dreth> and i am using ubuntu since hardy
<Garbin> Wallace, the icon on notification bar shown twice
<om26er__> Garbin, reboot
<Garbin> yes
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: ok, so is there anything i can do? Any other drivers?
<odinsbane> Dreth: its really odd that it doesn't appear on your restricted drivers.
<Garbin> om26er__, I reboot, the problem will be gone.
<Garbin> but it will appear next time.
<Wallace> garbin: oic....maybe try right clicking on one of the ones you don't want and see if there's a remove option...but yes, try the reboot first
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: when you downloaded the fglrx drivers do you install them as I am saying?  By making a .deb package?
<om26er__> Garbin, i think it will be gona after reboot
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: i did sudo sh filename.run
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: and it came up with the installer
<Delano-184136962> How do I get out of a full-screen app that's frozen?
<Delano-184136962> ie, a game?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: right and then you have the option to make a package.
 * docmax_ is searching for a document scanner archiving management software tool for ubuntu....
<Garbin> Wallace,om26er__, Yes, it will be gone after reboot, but the next time I login ubuntu ,the problem will be appear.
<odinsbane> richiejenkins:  I thinkg for ubuntu you have to set it from the command line, but it will tell you this in the installer.
<Garbin> om26er__, I don't want to reboot every time.
<Dreth> yes
<om26er__> Garbin, remove keyborad applet
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: there was 2 options, "Install driver 8.671 on X.org 7.4" or "Generate Specific Drive Package"
<odinsbane> Dreth:  did you ever paste your lspci results?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: the latter
<Garbin> the keyboard applet? ibus?
<Dr_Willis> Delano-184136962:  alt-tab perhaps. or if all else fails - and ya got otehr machines on the lan.. ssh in. and restart the gdm service. :)
<om26er__> Garbin, yes i think
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: huh?
<Sidtetsuwan>  :D
<Dr_Willis> Delano-184136962:  apt-ctrl-sysreq-k for force X to quit also perhaps
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: you want to generate the specific driver package.
<Garbin> om26er__, OK, I try it.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: ok, how do i unistall the current ones atm?
<Myth`> Hello, I'm trying to load DBAN from grub on a usb key. But once I select DBAN from the grub menu it boots vista.
<Myth`> I did use the windows installer to try ubuntu and I like it, not I'm trying to dban my drive and load ubuntu on it.
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I dont knwo the installer should say.
<Garbin> om26er__, no keyboard applet on my bar, the ibus just have a ibus icon on notification area.
<Myth`> I'm thinking that having grub installed on the hard drive from when I had windows is causing the issue.
<om26er__> Garbin, remove ibus icon then
 * bintut waves
<bintut> kindly check http://www.pastie.org/709983 . it is my squid 3.0 configuration file and have it running for a day. i noticed that whenever i visit flash enabled sites, they are so slow. any way to make this faster? my hardware specs of my home gateway/proxy box: intel d945gclf2, intel atom processor, 1gb ram, 80gb ide 7200rpm hdd.
<FloodBot2> bintut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Garbin> om26er__, OK, I removed it.
<Garbin> then? what should I do?
<riek42> is it possible to start ubuntu in a save praphics mode?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: done.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: should i restart?
<riek42> i mean graphics mode
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I suppose.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: brb
<Confuzius> I'm dualbooting Karmic and Mint7 (using grub2 from karmic) but when booting into mint I don't have a usplash screen, just verbose text.  Any suggestions on how to fix it?  The same for shutting down.
<aaron11> How do I find out my wierless card's name?
<GodFather> how do I find which package contains man pages section or chapter 2?
<erUSUL> manpages-dev
<odinsbane> aaron11: lspci should tell you the manufacturer, ifconfig should tell you the interface.
<Dr_Willis> Confuzius:  check the boot options/grub entry for mint - compare it to the normal grub1 entry for mint. Proberly some missing option needed.
<magr> anyone who can tell me how to install compiz themes?? =P
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: done
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: should i start the installer?
<aaron11> odinsbane:
<aaron11> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> magr:  compiz dosent really have themes. Gnome does.. and emerald does..
<biopyte> besides using 'brightside', is there a way to enable edge flipping on the gnome desktop (ubuntu 9.10)?
<theoo> i have successfully dual screen my laptop and tv but i don't have color :( i don't know why.. i have intel 945gm please help...
<Dr_Willis> magr:  compiz can use different window decorators. such as the gnome decorator, or emerald.
<geirha> GodFather: You can do such searches at packages.ubuntu.com, though you probably want manpages-dev
<Confuzius> thanks Dr_Willis I'll check it out
<GodFather> geriha thanks
<magr> Dr_Willis,  allright but if i say that i want to install themes from http://compiz-themes.org/ how do i do?
<Dr_Willis> Confuzius:  theres a gnome-art tool to help install gnome themes
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: know you want to create the package, oddly enough ubuntu isn't in the list, but it will tell you how to do it.
<Dr_Willis> magr:  notice the use of the term 'emerald' in all those?   those are emerald window decorator themes
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: also when you create the file, you should put the .run file in its own directory.
<Dr_Willis> magr:  and emerald is basically dieing off.  so i would say stick with the normal gnome themes
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: yeah its not listed, but there is no instructions?
<Dr_Willis> magr:  ones that say 'metacity' are for gnome's window manager
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: isnt there an option for 'other distributions'
<magr> Dr_Willis, ok...ill look in to that...=) thanks
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: yes
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art | magr
<ubottu> magr: gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<om26er__> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: nothing pops up tho
<biopyte> how can i configure the gdm login screen (change theme) in 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  short answer. you dont. :) its a lot less configurable then the old. You can change the wallpaper easially.
<Garbin> om26er__, thank you:)
<om26er__> Garbin, worked?
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  theres also a few other tweaks you can do to it at this time.  but its  not near as themeable as the old.
<Plugh> I haven't even found the program that will let me configure the sound system in Karmic
<paissad-hp> hi all
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: hang on, i've got a message box. But i dont fully understand it. I'll take a screenshot
<om26er__> !hi | paissad-hp
<ubottu> paissad-hp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * docmax_ is searching for a document scanner archiving management software tool for ubuntu....
<Plugh> Sounds for different events.
<Garbin> om26er__, I will reboot it a few times to verify it.
<om26er__> Garbin, ok
<pid12> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pid12> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?.............how to fix this
<paissad-hp> i added this http://oss.oracle.com/debian/dists/unstable/non-free/binary-i386/ deb repository to my sources.list but my system is an amd64, so that when i do a aptitude search ,i cannot see the packages of that repository, even if i add -t option like this " aptitude -t i386 search oracle
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6183/screenshotbk.png
<paissad-hp> how can i obtain it
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<pid12> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pid12> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?.....how can i fix this??
<Plugh> pid12, wait a while. Your machine is probably doing an automatic check for updated packages in the background.
<B3rt> can i use tune2fs on a running filesystem to reduce the reserved space for root?
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  you did 'update' the package listing after adding that new repo?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: run the install with the option --listpkg
<LjL> pid12: does "ps aux | grep apt" show anything?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, I'm unsuccessfully back.
<om26er__> !repeat | pid12
<ubottu> pid12: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: done, now have a list  of ubuntu versions
<paissad-hp> Dr_Willis, i did update already, everything's ok
<kostkon> kaffedroid, :/
<TheComputerGuy> I've just installed some packages here
<erUSUL> B3rt: not a good idea. umount it forst
<kaffedroid> kostkon, take a look at my current situation: http://pastebin.com/d7eebc7a7
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: is karmic 9.10?
<TheComputerGuy> and i got the following error
<erUSUL> first*
<paissad-hp> i added the key, -> ok,i updated -> ok
<pid12> LjL:wait ill try
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: yes
<TheComputerGuy> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<kostkon> kaffedroid, is this alsa output?
<paissad-hp> Dr_Willis, maybe i mistaken with the -t option of aptitude
<pid12> LjL:yeh it showws
<kaffedroid> kostkon well... it alsa behind pulse, I guess
<paissad-hp> don't really know :-(
<kaffedroid> *it's
<LjL> pid12: what shows?
<om26er__> TheComputerGuy, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1305234.html
<kostkon> kaffedroid, yeah, true
<pid12> LjL:  7356  0.0  0.0   3336   784 pts/1    S+   21:12   0:00 grep apt
<pid12> root     29893 86.4  2.0  22164 18296 ?        R    20:58  12:50 apt-get upgrade
<pid12> root     29923  0.0  0.2   5396  1980 ?        S    20:58   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/me
<TheComputerGuy> Remembering, I'm in Chroot
<kostkon> kaffedroid, but also pulse needs to know that you have a 5.1 configuration
<LjL> pid12: uh, "apt-get upgrade" is running. you should not interrupt it, and let it run, and not attempt running other apt programs in the meanwhile
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: it's now download files
<Garbin> om26er__, the problem still here, I reboot, and it the notification bar missing the network-manager's icon, I re-add notification applet, it be fixed.
<kaffedroid> kostkon, coffee time! be right back. By the way, I forgot to mention it's a SB Live 5.1, not the genuine one but the SB0080 model, with an Ensoniq chip 1371
<kostkon> kaffedroid, did you try anything regarding pulse?
<kaffedroid> kostkon but still a "5.1".
<pid12> LjL:cant i stop it??
<TheComputerGuy> How do I log in in a TTY? Using Ctrl + Alt + Fn?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, oh right
<Garbin> om26er__, are you there?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, ok. bb
<om26er__> Garbin, yes
<LjL> pid12: is it downloading or is it installing?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, I tried alsa alone
<kaffedroid> still no success
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: did you do dpkg already?
<om26er__> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Grozzy> HI! Need help installing VirtualBox
<kaffedroid> brb
<kostkon> kaffedroid, and. how alsa is seeing your card? what aplay -l says?
<pid12> LjL:i donno ...i typed upgrade instead of update
<om26er__> !resetpanel | Garbin
<ubottu> Garbin: please see above
<Grozzy> I get this: http://pastebin.com/m1beac253
<richiejenkins> odinsbane:  i did =buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic or somthing after the installer
<DiffyQ> After the last update, my audio stopped working. Whenever it would play a sound, instead I just hear pops. Near as I can tell, this happened right after installing pulseaudio3.
<LjL> pid12: it should be clear which one it's doing, really. pastebin an example of the things it's saying now.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: was that right?
<Delano-488637608> Is it possible to remove Konquerer and KOffice without harming the system?
<TheComputerGuy> Oh, got it
<TheComputerGuy> :)
<om26er> TheComputerGuy, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: yeah sounds good.
<TheComputerGuy> Just got it
<om26er> might help
<TheComputerGuy> :)
<pid12> LjL:how should i check that
<LjL> Delano-488637608: if you're on KDE, removing konqueror is probably a bad idea. koffice is fine, it's not even installed by default
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: when its done you should have about 3-5 .deb files.
<LjL> pid12: uh, you look at what it's printing...?
<Delano-488637608> LjL, k
<Garbin> om26er__, I try it.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: ok it's done
<pid12> LjL:dont mind em quite new to ubuntu
<DiffyQ> I looked for a bug report about this, but I couldn't find anything.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: i have 6
<Plugh> How can I get gdm to stop messing with my audio settings? Every time I boot, or return to the gdm login screen it mutes my master volume setting, the front channel, the PCM channel of the USB mixer, and it sets the PCM volume level of the USB mixer to almost zero.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: what do i do now?
<biopyte> Dr_Willis, that was exactly my impression after doing the upgrade today. why do they deprecate important features. i want my old login screen back!
<biopyte> Dr_Willis, thanks for the info. at least i dont have to waste more time on this now.
<phyrrus> somebody help.. when i try to burn a cd, OPC fails..
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: so you want to install all of these that correspond to your architecture.
<odinsbane> ie 32bit or 64 bit.
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  becuse they are working on adding new features to gdm and other areas. so eventually it will be better.
<pid12> LjL:its not printing any thing?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: I'm on 32bit, how do i install them? double click?
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  if its that critical you can install the old gdm. but i dont advise it
<Garbin> om26er__, I'll reboot to verify it now:)
<LjL> pid12: are you looking at the right terminal - the one where you typed apt-get upgrade in the first place?!
<pid12> LjL:ya
<odinsbane> sudo dpkg -i something.deb something_else.deb other32bitversion.deb
<LjL> pid12: well, it really should be printing stuff, if it's running. can you just give me an idea of what's on your screen?
<richiejenkins> ok
<pid12> LjL:actually i closed that terminal and then again opened it  ,coz it was giving that message
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: they all seem to be 32 bit?
<om26er> richiejenkins, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: is that right?
<odinsbane> none of them say amd64 ?
<LjL> pid12: bad idea, you'll probably be left with a non-working apt... anyway, i suggest just waiting until it's finished. you'll know it's finished when your HD stops crunching, i suppose.
<pid12> LjL:now if i type anything its showing the error wich i showed u earlier
<dstar__> okay... this is really weird. 'dig www.oddlyspecific.com' hangs and times out. 'dig +trace oddlyspecific.com' does not.... anyone ever seen anything like that before?
<LjL> pid12: lesson to be learnt, DON'T interrupt apt.
<pid12> LjL:ya :(
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: no, theres only one that says fglrx-amdcccle.......
<frog_> ja :)/j ##c
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: thats fine then you could do dpkg -i *.deb
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: ati is amd or something like that.
<pid12> LjL:even my super+tab is not working??
<CoverSlide> hey is there a good console alternative that has tabs and has left-drag copy and right-click paste?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: Do i have to dkpg them seperatley?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I didn't
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: if you do them one at a time, you have to do it in the right order.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: so i.e / dkpg -i *.deb *.deb *.deb?
<biopyte> Dr_Willis, ok thanks. so lets hope for improvements within the near future. the gnome guys cant leave this POS as it is right now.
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I suspect it will fail, and you'll have to install some packages with apt-get get.
<help> lo all
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: sudo dpkg -i *.deb  (make sure you are in the right folder)
<richiejenkins> ok
<iggy_> .
<riek42> i can start an live cd in save graphics mode, and karmic starts, but when i tried it with my installed version (bootparameter xforcevesa), i have a black screen
<Guest58998> need help with ubuntu 9.10 instalation. the setup can't find my hard drives.
<om26er_> richiejenkins, nautilus-open-terminal will add and option for open in terminal in the right click menu
<Plugh> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hullo> hello how do I roll back kernel versions?
<om26er_> hullo, what do you mean?
<Guest58998> need help with ubuntu 9.10 instalation. the setup can't find my hard drives. but i can manage the hard drive in the ubuntu manager... help plz
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: i have some errors - http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/1531/47647513.png
<kaffedroid> kostkon, here I am
<lumoha> Hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu Server 9.10 on a Intel Server (Dual-QuadCore Xeon, 18GB RAM). I downloaded the iso Image and tried an installation by CD. After partioning the harddisk i got an error saying abunch of files were corrupt. I did the cd and mem check, without any errors. I created a usb Stick with the usb-creator and the downloaded iso image and the same error occures.
<kaffedroid> kostkon, and here's the output of aplay: http://pastebin.com/dd01a86
<hullo> om26er I am having ab issue I restarted my machine and grub is no longer fimding my main drive
<carrapa> need help with ubuntu 9.10 instalation. the setup can't find my hard drives. but i can manage the hard drive in the ubuntu manager... help plz
<ryan_> join #handoff
<minderaser> I enabled autosave under System->Preferences->Startup Applications, decided I didn't like it, and went back and unchecked the autosave. But it still opens the apps I was running from when I first enabled it. How to fix this?
<sync3times> lumoha, thats odd.  I assume you are installing the 64bit version?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, ok. which port do you use? because as i can see, the 2 (?) analog ports only can do 4.0 and the spif i assume 5.1?
<lumoha> sync3times: yes i am
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: what should i do?
<lumoha> sync3times: is this a known bug?
<sync3times> lumoha, are you doing anything to specialize the filesystems
<carrapa> need help with ubuntu 9.10 instalation. the setup can't find my hard drives. but i can manage the hard drive in the ubuntu manager... help plz
<mikelam> hello i am new to ubuntu, any suggestions on the features of the system, for example how i install IRC Freenode,  also the battery discharging pop up is coming and i went to power management and said no notifications but nothing happened
<lumoha> sync3times: i am doing the partitioning manually. nothing special, just swap, /boot, / and /srv
<sync3times> lumoha, I dont know if its a well known bug
<kaffedroid> kostkon, that's what really bothers me. The soundcard has five connectors, three for 5.1 setups (black = rear out, green = front out and orange = center/lfe)
<kaffedroid> kostkon, shouldn't it show at least surround 5.1?
<MoeGreen> hey guys is there a good program like spinrite to check hdd's in ubunut?
<sync3times> lumoha, is it the same files corrupt each time?
<kaffedroid> surround51 that is
<lumoha> sync3times: yes
<om26er_> mikelam, to install and irc client go to ubuntu software center and search for xchat and install it.
<kostkon> kaffedroid, i am not sure :S. i assume yes
<mikelam> ok thank you
<kostkon> kaffedroid, and to what volume levels do they correnspond?
<sync3times> lumoha, all on the same hd.  or multiple hds
<carrapa> need help with ubuntu 9.10 instalation. the setup can't find my hard drives. but i can manage the hard drive in the ubuntu manager... help plz
<kaffedroid> kostkon, anyway I'll be satisfied if only I could get surround40 working
<lumoha> sync3times: i did a md5sum of the iso before using it
<om26er_> mikelam, the battery thing. i never get it.
<lumoha> sync3times: raid 5
<kostkon> kaffedroid, did you try to setup pulse manually?
<sync3times> lumoha, good job.  I think this is somethings stranger
<sync3times> lumoha, oh
<richiejenkins> need help installing a few ati fglrx files made by the ATI installer
<om26er_> mikelam, and also does it always come or when battery is low?
<lumoha> sync3times: 6HDDs 143GB SAS 15K
<kaffedroid> kostkon, I'm not sure... alsamixer only shows Master, Master Mono and PCM
<sync3times> lumoha, does it look like a plain old hard disk to the ubuntu?
<lumoha> sync3times: yes
<kaffedroid> kostkon, I tried to change daemon.conf to make default channels = 4 but nothing happened
<kostkon> kaffedroid, hmm. only 3 volumes?
<Bas1> Huhu
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: what happened when you did dpkg -i
<lumoha> sync3times: its a megaraid_sas controller
<Bas1> Eh. Bad nick.
<kaffedroid> kostkon, yes
<kostkon> kaffedroid, did oyu restart pulse or did oyu logout and login again
<minderaser> MoeGreen: fsck?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/1531/47647513.png
<Bas1> How do I change nick in IRC again?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, certainly
<kostkon> kaffedroid, ok
<kostkon> kaffedroid, hmm
<sync3times> lumoha, do you have the ability to take one of the hds out of the raid and try installing on just that?
<lumoha> sync3times: i have about 30 server with debian and ubuntu 8.10 running with this controller
<om26er_> bas1 /nick (nick)
<minderaser> I enabled autosave under System->Preferences->Startup Applications, decided I didn't like it, and went back and unchecked the autosave. But it still opens the apps I was running from when I first enabled it. How to fix this?
<carrapa> !!!help!!! need help with ubuntu 9.10 instalation. the setup can't find my hard drives. but i can manage the hard drive in the ubuntu manager... help plz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaffedroid> kostkon, sounds like this is a non-documented issue :P
<jolaren> I'm trying to format a USB-Stick in gparted.. But the option where I can format is greyed out. And it's a little lock with two keys over it
<jolaren> How do I do?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, eh, how did you run alsamixer?
<MoeGreen> thx
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: do sudo apt-get install -f
<om26er_> jolaren, first umount it from gparted
<jolaren> om26er; Then what?
<vistro> jolaren you use the usb startup disk creator in the system menu
<hullo> I restarted my machine and grub no longer finds my drive
<sync3times> ubottu, you are so pretty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Basinator> Ehm, anyways. I wonder, is there a software package for ubuntu containing MANY (hundred +) applications? (just as for the OpenSuSE installing process)
<lumoha> sync3times: i can do this. do you have a suspicion
<om26er_> jolaren, then the grayed out thing will become clickable
<Basinator> So I just have then all most useful programm, eh.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: ok, doing it
<vistro> hullo is the HDD damaged?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, "alsamixer"
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: that should figure out everything if it doesn't you can use apt-get to install dkms then it will work fine.
<sync3times> lumoha, its the only thing that stands out.   You dont want swap on a raid anyway right?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, and the way you told me before (-Dw I think)
<kostkon> kaffedroid, it's -Dhw
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: ok no errors were reported, is it done?
<sync3times> probably not going to swap much with that much ram
<kaffedroid> kostkon, but both show up the controls the same way
<kostkon> kaffedroid, ok :(
<sync3times> lumoha, what is this machine?   oracle ?
<lumoha> sync3times: my swap is allways on the one and only raid array
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: did it install dkms?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, oh, I forgot to say there's a "Headphone" volume too
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: by the looks of things
<lumoha> sync3times: kvm
<Basinator> (17:04:50) Basinator: Ehm, anyways. I wonder, is there a software package for ubuntu containing MANY (hundred +) free Software applications? (just as for the OpenSuSE installing process)
<Basinator> (17:05:05) Basinator: So I just have then all most useful programm, eh.
<Birch> Hello, I'm running ubuntu on an Acer Aspire 3000 and the graphics flicker.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: what now?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, lol ok
<sync3times> lumoha, kvm.   virtual machines web hosting or something?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: did it install the .deb packages?
<vistro> Birch Do you have integrated graphics or an "outboard" card?
<om26er_> Birch, try ubuntu 9.10
<Birch> IT's 9.10
<vistro> Like nvidia or ATI?
<Birch> and I think it's integrated
<lumoha> sync3times: windows and ubuntu servers
<kostkon> kaffedroid, did you find the tutorial on the forums?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, do you think it's a matter of re-mapping my audio channels?
<Birch> Can I see what card it is with lspci?
<vistro> How long ago did you install Ubntu, birch?
<sync3times> lumoha, thats great.   I would try the same machine just as a test on a plain old hd without the raid.  Its the only thing I can think of.   It may give you more information to work with
<Birch> yesterday :P
<kaffedroid> kostkon, because it seems a bit odd my center speaker echoing sounds from front left and rear left
<Birch> I searched the forums but found nothing.
<kostkon> kaffedroid, hmm
<vistro> okay, birch, you can try lspci (no clue what it does :p ) but if you can find the model we can get farther
<carrapa> !!!help!!! need help with ubuntu 9.10 instalation. the setup can't find my hard drives. but i can manage the hard drive in the ubuntu manager... help plz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vistro> you obviously have internet so any drivers that would have helped would have come in already
<lumoha> sync3times: it run perfectly with 8.10. i wanted to try ext4 for performance reasons. perhaps i try thegood old 8.10 first. and trouble shoot the 9.10 later
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: http://i47.tinypic.com/2w5pqn7.png
<sync3times> lumoha, oh, didnt know that part
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: that ok?
<vistro> you may have received a popup or something about "restricted/non-free drivers" Did you?
<sync3times> lumoha, that makes it harder
<om26er_> Birch, it might be SIS M760GX and type lspci in terminal and search
<Birch> hm
<kostkon> kaffedroid, could you give:  speaker-test -Dplug:surround40 -c4 -l1 -twav ? just for testing
<om26er_> or irc?
<Birch> What's the graphic card? THe vga compatible controller?
<lumoha> sync3times: that makes a bug in the 9.10 and64 probable
<ltgg> can someone tell me how to log in as root so I can change permissions for a removal drive
<carrapa> !!!help!!! need help with ubuntu 9.10 instalation. the setup can't find my hard drives. but i can manage the hard drive in the ubuntu manager... help plz
<jolaren> Thanks for the help lads
<jolaren> Workin fine
<ltgg> removalble ...
<ltgg> removable ... ( early here )
<vistro> ltgg you can't "log on" as root, but you can run command line stuff as root
<bazhang> carrapa, dont use !! before your questions, and dont repeat so often
<lumoha> sync3times: we'll see. thx
<vistro> with sudo (command)
<charitwo> carrapa: stop repeating yourself, someone will help youif they can
<sync3times> lumoha, but the raid is my first choice.   Maybe they added a driver for that controller, and its not just a "sata" anymore
<om26er_> sure
<maco> ltgg: you can do "sudo -i" or just put "sudo" at the beginning of each command you want to run as root
<carrapa> yeah yeah... soz
<sync3times> lumoha, luck
<lumoha> sync3times: perhaps.
<Birch> I ran lspci, which one is the graphic card?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, ALSA lib setup.c:555:(add_elem) Cannot obtain info for CTL elem (MIXER,'AC97 2ch->4ch Copy Switch',0,0,0): No such file or directory
<bazhang> carrapa, repeat every 15 minutes or so while you search the forums
<vistro> birch, how man items are in the list?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: is that ok?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, wow
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I think you have to run some config before you reboot.
<kaffedroid> kostkon, yeah :\
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: ok
<ltgg> vistro .... thnks but as newbie don't want to use terminal  ... how can I do this without command lines
<kostkon> kaffedroid,  speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav  then
<Garbin> om26er__, are you there? I reset the panel, and reboot it for serval times, and it worked for me, but the problem appear when I add any applet...:(
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: but it looks good
<Birch> 18
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: what's this config i have to run then?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: It could be ati-config
<kaffedroid> kostkon, ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.surround51
<kaffedroid> Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<vistro> ltgg, well, what application are you trying to use, and what are you trying to acomplish with it?
<Wallace> Anybody know of anything which will convert an RSS feed into email - i.e. so that I can read it as if a normal mailbox over IMAP ?
<om26er_> Garbin, can you try increasing space between applets
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: how do i open this?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: the only thing you need to do is update your xorg.conf, and I think ati-config does taht.
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: / run it
<ltgg> vistro .... just want to make user owner of removable drive, not root
<carrapa> bazhang , . sive been searching for quite some timeoz, i wont repeat myself.
<fahadsadah> Wallace: Offtopic, but feedmyinbox.com
<kostkon> kaffedroid, ok
<vistro> oh
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: sure type in ati then press tab and it will tell you the available comands
<Garbin> om26er_, I will try it, thank you for your help:)
<Wallace> fahadsadah, thanks
<Birch> vistro, 18
<vistro> ltgg please wait a sex
<kostkon> kaffedroid, you only have surround40 it seems
<vistro> sec lol
<VCoolio> Wallace: can't your email client do rss? evolution can and also claws-mail
<kostkon> kaffedroid, but its not working
<minderaser> I enabled autosave under System->Preferences->Startup Applications, decided I didn't like it, and went back and unchecked the autosave. But it still opens the apps I was running from when I first enabled it. How to fix this?
<vistro> birch rule out the ones that say audio and stuff. then how many?
<Wallace> Vcoolio: I want my feeds on an IMAP server, so I can access from multiple locations
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: theres one for "aticonfig"
<whammo> hi I'm using nvidia restricted driver and external monitor is simply not working for me, so I'd like to try reverting to the canonical's favorite 96 driver. any advice?
<fahadsadah> Wallace: That's not what feedmyinbox does
<kaffedroid> kostkon, and I have no idea what to do next
<fahadsadah> They email you updates to the feed.
<sync3times> whammo, stick with the nvidia driver
<Wallace> fahadsadah, ahh, okay
<bbryant> hey, has anyone else had a problem with mp3s and 9.10? Basically, none of the music players are able to determine the song length.
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: by all means run that, you'll probably have to sudo it
<sync3times> whammo, just not working means....
<Birch> vistro 17, only the multimedia audio controller
<kostkon> kaffedroid,  this?: speaker-test -Dplug:iec958 -c6 -l1 -twav
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: brings down a huge list of options
<Leoneof`> how to block some programs that trying to connect to internet/network?
<whammo> sync3times: when x tries to start I get a blinking NVIDIA screen that doesn
<Ensamheten> I had xubuntu 9.04 and opensuse 11.2 RC installed and working but now that Ive updated to 11.2 I get Error Code 15 file not found when I try to boot with xubuntu. I found this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/ showthread.php?s=8e45326b69914e3d0e31f1043e37157a&t=1200288 (post 3) but find /boot/grub/stage2 returns two lines. Which should I choose_
<whammo> sync3times: go away until I unplug the monitor
<kaffedroid> kostkon, ALSA lib setup.c:555:(add_elem) Cannot obtain info for CTL elem (PCM,'IEC958 Playback PCM Stream',0,0,0): No such file or directory
<Azanoth> Hi everyone: I want to change the SUID on the mount command, but it seems that I need to know where that lives physically to do so. Can anyone provide me with this info?
<DasEi> whammo: synaptic / dpkg -l  to find the nvidia package, purge it, reconfigure x
<kostkon> kaffedroid, ok
<fahadsadah> Azanoth: /bin/mount
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: there should be one like, initial the rest are taken care of with the ati-catylist control
<Azanoth> Thank you much.
<fahadsadah> Also, to find out the location of a command, use "which mount"
<whammo> DasEi: thanks I'll give it a shot
<vistro> birch which one looks the most like a graphics card
<sync3times> whammo, do you have a Modes line in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, eh, did oyu try to follow this btw? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525
<Birch> vistro is it the VGA display adapter?
<Birch> None else
<Leoneof`> how to block some programs that trying to connect to internet/network?
<vistro> birch probaably
<Birch> ok
<kaffedroid> kostkon, heh, I don't close this tab since last week
<Birch> vistro then?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, ok
<vistro> birch does it give a model name or anything?
<DasEi> whammo: dpkg -l |grep nvidia , maybe paste the out from that cmd here
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/1135/28606981.png
<kaffedroid> kostkon, but I didn't try his "hard way"
<Birch> vistro Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<whammo> DasEi: ok
<vistro> birch look for that in the forums.
<kostkon> kaffedroid, oyu could try it
<kostkon> then
<Birch> k
<kaffedroid> kostkon, at once! brb
<kostkon> kaffedroid, kk
<whammo> ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                          173.14.20-0ubuntu5                         Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<whammo> ii  nvidia-185-modaliases                          185.18.36-0ubuntu9                         Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<whammo> ii  nvidia-96-kernel-source                        96.43.13-0ubuntu6                          NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<whammo> ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                           96.43.13-0ubuntu6                          Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<whammo> ii  nvidia-common                                  0.2.15.1                                   Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<FloodBot4> whammo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whammo> ii  nvidia-glx-96                                  96.43.13-0ubuntu6                          NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<DasEi> !paste | whammo
<ubottu> whammo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Azanoth> Thank you Fahadsadah. Also, is anyone familiar with a Ubuntu issue where a keystroke will lag for a moment, then spam itself?
<jolaren> is 1gb usb stick enough for a ubuntu installation?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: i'm taking i do the single head?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: your set, use the first one sudo aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ltgg> vistro ... any words of wisdom?
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof`:  if i rember right. Linux firewalls dont really work on a per-app basis. its more of a port/range/ip basis. Yu may want to check out somne of the firewall/iptables guides
<whammo> DasEi: sorry I though you meant literally paste it here
<LjL> DasEi: admittedly, you were the one telling him to "paste the output here"... :|
<DasEi> whammo: you then want to remove the kernel-source
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: ok
<vistro> ltgg it has something to do with chown
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Lunja> m
<jolaren> is 1gb usb stick enough for a ubuntu installation? :-)
<vistro> so it would be sudo chown -R (username) then the drive
<vistro> but the problem is, I can't figure out how to chown a drive.
<hullo> I restarted my machine and grub no longer finds my drive I recently upgraded to 9.10
<Leoneof`> Dr_Willis, thank you very much
<ltgg> how do I change owner graphically?
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  You could use unetbootin/usb-creator tool and get it going proberly. but id suggest bigger
<om26er_> vistro, sudo chown <username> then the mount point i guess..
<whammo> DasEi: do you think external may be supported by ubuntu driver? don't really need 3d
<Dr_Willis> vistro:  you are not chowing a ntfs filesystem are you?
<om26er> or the folder
<vistro> no, ltgg is trying to do that to a filesystem. I don't know what type it is
<kostkon> kaffedroid, ah, yeah you could try modifying your channels as you said, by changing your asound.conf? you coulld google for some how-to
<sync3times> vistro, you can mount a drive as a particular userid.
<Birch> vistro: I did sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-sis, should I reboot or sth?
<BasiumDeJudas> Am I able to use kde 4 + gnome where i can choose which to log into?
<ltgg> vistro: do not want to mess with terminal until I have more knowledge ... last advice I took trashed my system.
<BluesKaj> jolaren, yes as long as you use the ubuntu image which is about700mb
<vistro> birch reboot and be safe
<MilesT> I'm having trouble booting ubuntu 8.04.3, I have a buffer I/O error
<Wipster> hey, does anyone know how I can edit the GRUB 2 scripts so the OS searcher doesnt look at my second harddrive, for some reason it thinks my media storage partition is an XP install.
<Birch> ok vistro thanks a lot!
<om26er> BasiumDeJudas, if that was a question then yes
<vistro> ltgg what again are you trying to do?
<DasEi> whammo: you have to outputs, just one of them is working now ?
<IdleOne> Birch: logout and back in
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: http://i50.tinypic.com/jpvo60.png is that right?
<jolaren> Blue1; What do you mean? I've used unetbootin
<VCoolio> BasiumDeJudas: yes, choose in login screen (since Karmic first enter user name, then choose session)
<kamil> siema
<BasiumDeJudas> yes sorry om26er.
<DasEi> whammo: you have two* ..
<kamil> hi
<kamil> I have a problem with ubuntu 9.04
<ltgg> vistro: change the owner of an external removable HD from root to user.
<sulumar> greetings
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: looks good, reboot then check your restricted drivers it should tell you the driver is working fine.
<ltgg> vistro: can not write to it as user
<MilesT> I'm having trouble booting ubuntu 8.04.3, I have a buffer I/O error
<BasiumDeJudas> is there a site which is best to go to or can i get it from synac....?
<vistro> ltgg What is the filesystem, if you know?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: ok brb then
<whammo> DasEi: laptop with vga output
<ltgg> vistro: think I formatted as ext3
<om26er> BasiumDeJudas, if you are currently using gnome-desktop then to install kde type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and vice versa
<whammo> sync3times: no, I don't have any mode lines
<kamil> My ubuntu 9.04 isn't working so good . must i reinstall the system? i have an amd64 and i think i installed 32 bit system and now it isn't working how i want to
<vistro> ltgg what is it's mount point? it will be /media/xxxxx
<sulumar> does anyone know if there are plugins for Epathy
<BasiumDeJudas> ok will do om26er . Thanks
<kamil> ANYONE!!!!
<kamil> PLEASE
<kamil> HELP
<kamil> !
<FloodBot4> kamil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> !patience | kamil
<ubottu> kamil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aar> Hi, after adding a large collection to amarok the amount of storage left in the hard drive shrunk by several GB. I've deleted the collection and restarted amarok now, but the HD use hasn't gone down. Where should I look for the culprit files?
<kamil> My ubuntu 9.04 isn't working so good . must i reinstall the system? i have an amd64 and i think i installed 32 bit system and now it isn't working how i want to
<maco> kamil: also, itd probably help if you actually described what was wrong
<LjL> !repeat | kamil
<ubottu> kamil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DasEi> whammo: nvidia-settings let's you do a lot of config like enabling output, so I'm not sure which way you want to go, did vga work before ?
<enovativ> is there any reason why my desktop screen turned GRAY ?
<maco> kamil: youre still not describing a specific problem which you would like help resolving. please do so.
<enovativ> the mouse still moves, and the menu at the top of my screen works
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: meh, there still laggy :(
<enovativ> but my Firefox is a gray screen and unresponsive
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: does the restricted driver manager say anything?
<vistro> enovativ that is the same as Windows putting (not responding) after the title
<Azanoth> How can I tell apt-get to list all packages that match a certain string? My intention resembles this: sudo apt-get search sqlite
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: says its in use
<kamil> I HAVE A 32 BIT SYSTEM INSTALLED BUT I HAVE AN AMD64 PROCESSOR AND I THINK MY UBUNTU ISN'T WORKING SO GOOD. HAVE I REINSTALL THE SYSTEM TO 64 BT VERSION?
<minderaser> enovativ: That's a signal that the app is frozen
<knoxville> Can I connect to a dyndns server with only this available: hostname, port and password?
<LjL> !caps | kamil
<ubottu> kamil: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DasEi> Azanoth: apt-cache search
<odinsbane> kamil: you have to reisntall the system.
<whammo> DasEi: pretty much a clean install, have never really successfully got external monitor support in any distro over the years
<Azanoth> Thank you DasEi.
<kamil> thx very much
<enovativ> minderaser: thanks, i was thinkingt he same thing, but why is it freezing.....it has happened twice in five minutes
<odinsbane> kamil: download a 64bit version on cd and see if your performance imporves.
<kamil> and second question
<ltgg> vistro: mount point: /media/22cbe7cd-656c-4dbf-87fa-30131bc92dee
<maco> kamil: there is no guarantee that 64bit will fix any of your bugs
<kamil> is 10 gigabytes good for ubuntu ?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: feels so unresponive, i.e when you go to open a program from the task bar it take like 1 seccond to display
<vistro> ltgg ouch that's a long name lol.
<whammo> DasEi: but I have this nice monitor and most production software is unusable at 4:3 1024x768 nowadays
<vistro> ltgg okay, first off, you will have to use the terminal
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I turn of my compiz effects because I have a similar issue.
<whammo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325464/ nothing exotic
<maco> kamil: by the way, 64bit software requires more memory, so unless youve got 4GiB, your system will likely actually suffer WORSE performance with amd64
<vistro> ltgg It's okay, I will form the command for you, all you will do is copy it, and ctrl+shift+v it into your terminal
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: there coudl be a setting in the catalyst control, it has a lot of options.
<gms> maco, thats not true
<minderaser> enovativ: I can't really be sure why. It could be a specific site you're visiting
<vistro> what is your username in ubuntu?
<maco> gms: yes it is
<DasEi> whammo: so then a simple switchback isn't working for sure, did you tried calling nvidia settings (with external attached) ?
<enovativ> minderaser: thanks
<ltgg> thomas
<maco> gms: pointers are 64bits instead of 32bits when compiled for 64bit hardware
<minderaser> I enabled autosave under System->Preferences->Startup Applications, decided I didn't like it, and went back and unchecked the autosave. But it still opens the apps I was running from when I first enabled it. How to fix this?
<maco> gms: thus, more memory is used
<gms> maco, with amd64 you have more registers which pays off
<vistro> ltgg try this command:
<maco> gms: my system thrashed like mad on 64bit til i upgraded to 4GiB. on 2GiB it was frequently unusable
<vistro> sudo chown -R thomas /media/22cbe7cd-656c-4dbf-87fa-30131bc92dee
<whammo> DasEi: yes with it attatched just now I tried detection and configuration and everything seemed fine. boot-time is the problem
<Kream> Hi all. I'm trying to boot a UNR 9.10 cd image from my USB stick to install onto my laptops (hp & asus). I used unetbootin to create the bootable USB drive. However, when I try and boot up ubuntu, it tells me : Modprobe: Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/modules.dep : No such file or directory
<happylol> any idea how can I get the history list of Klipper-Clipboard Tool ?
<kamil> i have 1GB RAM memory :(. The problems with ubuntu are: Firefox can't remeber config [i have to remark "offline work"], nvidia settings can't be remebered [i always have to reconfig configurations in that driver] And sometimes ubuntu is crashing
<maco> gms: the advantages of extra registers depends quite a bit on the compiler's optimization skills
<gms> maco, perhaps you use bloated software then - which is bloated in 32bit and 64bit versions ...
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: hmm, when i turn the effects off fully when moving a window it lags very badly
<whammo> DasEi: excuse me not boot but X startup
<vistro> that will recursively (every folder and subfolder) change the owner to you. you will have full control
<odinsbane> maco: none of my programs that I have checked have a larger memory footprint in 64 bits than 32 bits.
<maco> gms: my 32bit computer never thrashes
<gms> gcc optimizes pretty good, maco
<aar> Hi, after adding a large collection to amarok the amount of storage left in the hard drive shrunk considerably (by several GB). I've deleted the collection from amarok and restarted the software, but the HD use hasn't gone down. Where should I look for the culprit files so I can delete them?
<maco> gms: it has 1GiB of RAM
<whammo> DasEi: twinview would be nice but being able to simply use it as default screen would be fine
<LjL> kamil: i wonder how that might possibly have *anything* to do with 64 vs 32 bit.
<gms> error in experiment? , maco
<kaffedroid> kostkon, nothing :(
<Kream> anyone know why its happening?
<Kream> Hi all. I'm trying to boot a UNR 9.10 cd image from my USB stick to install onto my laptops (hp & asus). I used unetbootin to create the bootable USB drive. However, when I try and boot up ubuntu, it tells me : Modprobe: Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/modules.dep : No such file or directory
<kamil> Ljl: What i have to do? :(:(:(
<om26er_> Kream, re-download the live image
<maco> kamil: the work offline thing...are you using network manager or not?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, I'm beginning to believe the ES1371 driver was carried out this way
<Kream> om26er_: i've verified the md5sums of the image
<LjL> kamil: oh, i don't know, and even if i knew i wouldn't tell you, after you've been so rude.
<kostkon> kaffedroid, try to make a custom asound.conf
<kaffedroid> kostkon, too strange none has ever complained
<kaffedroid> I will
<kamil> maco: Yes i have UbuDSL for config my network
<kostkon> kaffedroid, don;t know, but definitely it's not a real sb :(
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: just huge lag :/
<om26er_> Kream, then re-write the usb after formating it
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: Its a bit beyond me now, if you disable all affects, you can still change settings in the catalyst control.
<om26er_> Kream, which os are you on atm?
<maco> kamil: well thats why on firefox then. it asks networkmanager "am i online?" if youre not using nm, nm cant answer that quesiton
<DasEi> whammo: does your xorg.conf contain data ?
<binrapt> Urgh, karmic broke changing the logon screen background customisation in gdmsetup it seems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/449198 I tried the gksudo line but it just results in I/O errors. What should I try next?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, for sure! althought it's written with shiny golden letters "Sound Blaster Live 5.1"
<kostkon> kaffedroid, lol
<ltgg> vistro: thanks ... that made me owner. Drive is still in group 'root' but I can now use it.
<j4n0>  /msg nickserv set hide email
<whammo> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/325464/
<j4n0>  /msg nickserv set hide email
<kaffedroid> kostkon, but I think if it was genuine, it would have loaded the emu10k1 driver instead
<istvan> I have a HD with ubuntu, and another HD with windows installed - how can I migrate the windows to the ubuntu HD and have them dual boot?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: next step would be to go to google, with the name of your specific card.  Does it work
<LjL> j4n0: try without a leading space
<kostkon> kaffedroid, yeah. look my aplay -l output for my live
<vistro> ltgg Good.
<kaffedroid> kostkon, (I tried to forcefully load it and messed things up :P )
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I meant does it work fine when you don't use the restricted drivers?
<kaffedroid> kostkon, show me
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: yes
<Birch> vistro: now it's been 5 minutes and ubuntu have'nt loaded yet
<kamil> maco:What about graphical drivers? Always i reset a computer i have a big resolution [800x600] and i have to reconfig it in nvidia. I instaled envy i don't knwo where is the problem in that driver
<j4n0> #aircrac-ng
<maco> istvan: that is a dual boot already.... do you mean you want to move the windows partition? my experience with that is htat it breaks windows. maybe partimage or Ghost could do it?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: i can move windows round fine when i use no drivers :/
<maco> istvan: my breaking windows experience was with dd
<vistro> birch what do you mean not loaded?
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: how are you disabling all effects?
<maco> istvan: partimage and ghost are meant for doing things like what youre asking though, i thik
<Birch> there's only a blank page, and nothing happens
<maco> kamil: i dont know. i dont use proprietary graphics.
<istvan> maco: well i want them both on my main hd - so I need to get grub working etc. is there a tutorial on this?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/325471/
<Birch> It happened before one time, but got fixed after 3 reboots
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: through appearance prefrences > visual effects
<vistro> birch can you at least get to a logon screen?
<kamil> maco: s*it ;/
<Birch> no
<maco> kamil: no swaring
<Birch> I installed firmware for the internet card before
<vistro> does your livecd work?
<Birch> and it started happening
<vistro> how old is this machine?
<maco> istvan: i dont know of a tutorial for moving things like that, no. i know that you should always install ubuntu *after* windows if you want grub to work, but thats it
<kaffedroid> kostkon, what the...
<Birch> quite old, it's a acer aspire 3000
<kostkon> kaffedroid, lol
<DasEi> whammo:so basically your two screens are detected, but x won't start ?
<odinsbane> What kernel is karmic using?
<whammo> DasEi: correct, until I unplux the external, then all is well (except no signal on external)
<Pici> odinsbane: 2.6.31
<kamil> maco: ok. Is good to reinstall the system into 64 bit version? I have !Gb RAM and i don't know mayby debian or fedora will erase the problem. I heard about ubuntu some things like ubuntu likes crashing sometimes. The best linux is debian yeah?
<DasEi> odinsbane: 2.6.31.
<kaffedroid> kostkon, from now on I won't even mention 'I have a SB Live'
<kostkon> kaffedroid, hahaha
<vistro> birch I really have no clue what to do at this point. Once you lose the screen it's kinda impossible to do very much. maybe someone else here knows what to do?
<rsk> kamil no distro wars here please
<whammo> DasEi: but while x is starting external does not get the nvidia screen, but does turn blank as though it is recieving a blank-screen signal
<kaffedroid> with no shadow of doubt I must look now for posts covering issues with Ensoniq 1371
<DasEi> whammo: backup xorg.conf then I try an reconfigure from safemode, with external plugged
<Birch> vistro Alright thanks again for the help, I'll see what to do :/
<kamil> rsk: I'm new in linux i don't know wich distribution ios good
<vistro> birch sorry about negative experience so far
<switchgirl> anyone know bout compiz
<switchgirl> ?
<vistro> xubuntu might help
<bazhang> switchgirl, a bit
<rsk> switchgirl i know about compiz
<whammo> DasEi: gosh wish I tried that already! ok lemme give it a shot
<wildc4rd> evening all
<whammo> DasEi: thanks
<Azanoth> What's the fastest way to find all *.wav files inside a specified directory? ls | grep *.wav or some such?
<kostkon> kaffedroid, yeah, and if you can make a custom asound.conf
<om26er_> !best | kamil but ubuntu is most widely used and is more user friendly
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: thanks for the help anyway,
<ubottu> kamil but ubuntu is most widely used and is more user friendly: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<knoxville> What is the command to connect to a dyndns server??
<odinsbane> richiejenkins: I have a different card, my problems lied in the fact I didn't have fglrx installed properly.  There are another set of drivers.  I think they're call raedonhd, but I've never got those to work well.
<DasEi> whammo:sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf      /etc/X11/xorg.conf_ahalf
<switchgirl> rsk,  i cant enable desktop effects
<aar> Azanoth, ls *.wav should do
<jlanza020181> I've been doing some research, but I wanted the opinion of the community here as well.  I'm debating how I'm going to install karmic on my machine.  Usually I dual boot, but I've been thinking of using wubi instead this time around to give me more flexibility harddrive wise.  Other than a slight performance hit, are there any other drawbacks to wubi any of you know?
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: hmm
<matic> Azanoth, grep -R *.wav *
<Azanoth> Sorry, I should have mentioned I need it to recursively search through child directories
<DasEi> whammo: write down for cli : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aar> Azanoth, ah, in that case follow matic's advice
<msm> hello to everyone ! I have a trouble with skype on ubuntu 9.10 - It drop while start
<Azanoth> Thank you both :)
<aar> Azanoth, np
<DasEi> whammo: sudo init 1           << cmd will log you off, so can get to root prompt , but be ready for it, x ending then
<richiejenkins> odinsbane: http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd%3Aexperimental_3D
<Kream> Hi all. I'm trying to boot a UNR 9.10 cd image from my USB stick to install onto my laptops (hp & asus). I used unetbootin to create the bootable USB drive. However, when I try and boot up ubuntu, it tells me : Modprobe: Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/modules.dep : No such file or directory
<richiejenkins> looks interesting
<geloescht> hi
<matic> msm, what do you mean :)
<kamil> ubottu: I want just to have a good working ubuntu. I don't knwo what i have to do. Windows is crashing on my pc sometimes. I heard linux want smaller 's pc hardware. I switched on linux and it isn't good working :(. I'm really thinking about 64 bit version but it wants 4 gb ram which i haven't ;/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knoxville> What is the command to connect to a dyndns server??
<kamil> I want just to have a good working ubuntu. I don't knwo what i have to do. Windows is crashing on my pc sometimes. I heard linux want smaller 's pc hardware. I switched on linux and it isn't good working :(. I'm really thinking about 64 bit version but it wants 4 gb ram which i haven't ;/
<minderaser> I enabled autosave under System->Preferences->Startup Applications, decided I didn't like it, and went back and unchecked the autosave. But it still opens the apps I was running from when I first enabled it. How to fix this?
<om26er_> kamil, its not necessay to have 4gb
<rsk> kamil you don't need 4gb of ram to run 64bit
<kamil> rly?
<duffydack> kamil, might be some help to read the guides on howtoforge.com on how to install different distros.
<odinsbane> kamil, you could check out mint, or antix they're both supposed to be easier on the hardware.
<rsk> kamil rly
<duffydack> kamil, look for ones called "the perfect <distro> desktop
<msm> i try to install several skype programs - all is the same  - i see skype window and after a few seconds - its disappears
<om26er_> Kream, as i told you there might be a problem with the usb you made. give it a try again or write the image to a cd or dvd if you can. but usb boot has always worked great for me
<Birch> vistro I clicked the power button and it worked (;_;)
<Birch> vistro anyway, graphics still don't work
<duffydack> kamil, do you have a specific issue with ubuntu? or are you just starting out and `lost`
<neodemi> an someone help me figure out why xmms2 doesnt put an icon in my application menu
<neodemi> xmms did, but its no longer offered in the repositories
<om26er_> neodemi, tried reboot?
<msm> i think i have problem with ubuntu 9.10
<kamil> rsk: bcs i have burned in brasero ub 9.10 64 bit version live cd and it is loading so long and it's crashing in moment when the white mark is lighting "... ... u eagle can't be installed" or anything like this and after it is loading again and is running.
<DasEi> whammo: another hint would be bios, where you often can set the main display
<neodemi> yep, nothing has appeared
<vistro> birch you said the screen flickers. Try disabling the advanced graphics effects by going to System>Preferences>Appearance>Effects
<om26er_> msm, i am logged into skype at the moment without a problem
<om26er_> msm, btw skype is beta.
<kamil> rsk: I'm just starting with ubuntu. I installed it few days ago... :)
<binrapt> Has anybody here managed to successfully  change the boot splash/login screen images in 9.10? Somebody broke the GUI access to it and I tried stuff like gnome-splashscreen-manager which didn't work either hm
<msm> i have a skype before to upgreade to 9.10
<om26er_> msm, install this http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<ActionParsnip> neodemi: log a bug, you can add one using alacarte
<msm> ok
<kamil> duffydack:  bcs i have burned in brasero ub 9.10 64 bit version live cd and it is loading so long and it's crashing in moment when the white mark is lighting "... ... u eagle can't be installed" or anything like this and after it is loading again and is running.  I'm just starting with ubuntu. I installed it few days ago... :)
<BluesKaj> binrapt, look for a site like gnome-look , it will have splashscrns for download an install instructions
<ActionParsnip> msm: please use one line for your uissues, makes it easier so we dont have to scroll up to piece together your issue
<kamil> sorry rsk. I thought it were you ;)
<whammo> DasEi: OK I have an error from nvidia-setting that may explain http://paste.ubuntu.com/325475/
<om26er_> !usb | kamil
<ubottu> kamil: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<geloescht> I am trying to configure acpid so that it's starting mythfrontend (program for watching & recording TV) when I press the power button (don't aks me why ;) ). So I put 'su $user -c mythfrontend' into /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh. No power manager running. It does not work because X denies access, although $user _is_ the user that's currently logged in with a valid X session. What can I do to start a X program over acpid?
<om26er_> kamil, try usb install its faster and efficient
<duffydack> kamil, did you md5 the iso before you burned it?
<kamil> -_-
<jabalsad> hi all, i'm having some trouble getting a DNS server running in ubuntu. When i execute '/etc/init.d/bind9 start' it just says "starting domain name service... bind" and then a "fail" message... where can i start looking to fix this?
<kamil> duffydack: wait i'll check
<jolaren> How do I take screenshot in ubuntu?
<duffydack> jolaren, prnt scrn key
<om26er_> jolaren, hit prtsc
<Birch> vistro I don't think thats a problem, it's set to None
<bazhang> jolaren, print screen button
<Ziber> jabalsad: syslog.
<jolaren> om26er_; I hit the printscreen button but nothin happends when I try to paste it to gimp
<ActionParsnip> jolaren: press print screen, or under graphics you will find 'take a screenshot'
<HuckerJ> could
<vistro> birch xubuntu is easier on older systems. Try that
<brodeurpc> help i tried to add the adobe flash plug-in, it failed and now i can not install anything from any of the package managers or the Software Center, this is Ubuntu 9.10
<kamil> duffydack: I didn't make anything before burning that iso
<jolaren> ActionParsnip; I'm aware but I want to take a screenshot by hittin a button
<HuckerJ> Could I get some help with the wubi installer?
<Birch> vistro ok I'll see
<ActionParsnip> jolaren: then check your keyboard shortcuts in preferences so it is the correct button to take a screenshot
<geloescht> jolaren: Ubuntu will open a window where you can save the screenshot to a file instead of copying the screenshot to the clipboard
<duffydack> kamil, boot the cd and select check disc or whatever it says.. I cant remember
<om26er_> !help | HuckerJ
<ubottu> HuckerJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jolaren> It just says Print in the shortcuts
<jabalsad> Ziber: ah... i see a message stating that named is trying to open /etc/named.conf but permission is denied. what should the permissions of named.conf be?
<ActionParsnip> jolaren: then click the item and press your print screen button
<Ziber> jabalsad: probably "bind:bind"
<bazhang> HuckerJ, please give some details
<tchapet> comment personnaliser grub 2?
<HuckerJ> The wubi installer doesn't run on my computer. I have XP.
<Ziber> And brb.
<ActionParsnip> HuckerJ: did you md5 test the file?
<kamil> duffydack: What is doing that checking? I downlaoded from official site
 * om26er_ thinks xubuntu is not as light as they say its a lighweight desktop environment.
<ActionParsnip> om26er_: +1
<duffydack> kamil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<brodeurpc> please help, i tried to add the adobe flash plug-in, it failed and now i can not install anything from any of the package managers or the Software Center, this is Ubuntu 9.10
<jolaren> ActionParsnip; Changing key worked, I can't use the key..
<Wilabob> Hi, guys.. I've been having a lot of trouble installing ubuntu with my existing xp install. When I tried to install 9.10 it gave me grub error 22 on boot and when I installed 9.04 it gave me grub error 18 on boot. I heared that this is a BIOS problem but how do I fix it?
<Kream> Hi all. I'm trying to boot a UNR 9.10 cd image from my USB stick to install onto my laptops (hp & asus). I used unetbootin to create the bootable USB drive. However, when I try and boot up ubuntu, it tells me : Modprobe: Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/modules.dep : No such file or directory
<HuckerJ> no but I've downloaded it several times. Ill try that though.  It actually runs for a couple of seconds and then stops but it doesnt show any windows or anything
<bazhang> brodeurpc, please paste.ubuntu.com the output of sudo apt-get update
<duffydack> kamil, basically just run md5sum filename.iso and compare the hash..
<ActionParsnip> brodeurpc: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<om26er_> !repeat | Kream
<ubottu> Kream: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ahtmly2k> could any1 help me out? im trying to connect win7 and ubuntu via crossover cable but no success..
<ActionParsnip> brodeurpc: use http://pastebin.com
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: you need to set the IP addresses manually
<pshr_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Aciid> is gaming possible with virtualbox or vmware? wine doesn't like windows live  / physx
<Minor723> Anyone here ever installed darkfall in wine?
<ahtmly2k> i have..
<ActionParsnip> HuckerJ: you still should check it
<h_> Wow dude
<pshr_> how to copy a disk or rather copy image of the disk so that the copied file is ISO ?
<kamil> duffydack : What it does? Will it help? Sorry about english.
<g73gx> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Minor723
<ubottu> Minor723: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<g73gx> I love Ubuntu more than windows 7
<om26er_> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<ahtmly2k> i could ping from win7 but no respond when i try to ping from ubuntu
<minderaser> Does anyone know what file is read when starting up that instructs the system what apps to autostart?
<sebsebseb> hi
<duffydack> kamil, just checks you havent downloaded a corrupt iso
<g73gx> Ubuntu is so cool dude lol
<Minor723> ahtmly2k, I have just installed it, but cant get past login page. did you have a problem logging in?
<g73gx> I just gota setup a theme now ;)
<kamil> ehm
<kamil> ok
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/image.iso
<g73gx> Whats a Ubuntu equivalent to Google Chrome?
<ahtmly2k> i didn't even get to the login thingie..
<sebsebseb> g73gx: Chromeium
<jrib> minderaser: why
<Minor723> ahtmly2k, Why not?
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: can the systems ping each other?
<DasEi> whammo: I don't know about metamodes, your xorg is also reporting a removal of it there,  maybe inserting the modelines for the two different displays solves the problem,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log a good place to look
<sebsebseb> g73gx: ,but it is also possible to run Google Chrome
<g73gx> seb How do I install that I looked for it but  i cant fin dit
<ahtmly2k> it never requested it
<coachz> where can i change shudown / logoff time from 60 seconds to 5 seconds
<ahtmly2k> i could ping from win7 but no respond when i try to ping from ubuntu
<HuckerJ> ActionParsnip: I can't find what the MD5 is suppose to be
<minderaser> jrib: jrib:  I enabled autosave under System->Preferences->Startup Applications, decided I didn't like it, and went back and unchecked the autosave. But it still opens the apps I was running from when I first enabled it. How to fix this?
<brodeurpc> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com Karmic-updates not sure if thats what you were looking for or not??
<ActionParsnip> g73gx: theres a chromium daily build repo
<geloescht> how do I start a X application from an acpid script (which is running as root)?
<whammo> DasEi: sounds like a good tip. found same error on the forums, but it is reported "solved"
<g73gx> actionparsnip........ I looked in synaptic and the chromium there is a video game
<ActionParsnip> HuckerJ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Minor723> ahtmly2k, You installed darkfall but never logged into the game?
<duffydack> g73gx, upto date chromium and google chrome packages are available from ppa`s..just `google` it.
<ActionParsnip> g73gx: it's chromium-browser  you need the PPA
<kamil> duffydack: It sin't working. When i pasted md5sum and then ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso the terminal says "No such fiile or directory" -_-
<minderaser> jrib: I've been hanging here asking that for a while with no response. At least my new question got someone to answer :-)
<ahtmly2k> who's talking about darkfall?
<DasEi> !xinerama | whammo
<ubottu> whammo: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ActionParsnip> g73gx: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<erry> Hello.. I have a problem. When updating it says i have a broken package, but when running install -f it brings an unmet dependences error.  i don't know what i should be doing, any ideas?
<jrib> minderaser: is there a "save current session" button in the preferences?
<ahtmly2k> im trying to connect win7 and ubuntu via crossover cable but no success..
<duffydack> kamil, run it from the folder that has the iso
<ahtmly2k> lol..
<ActionParsnip> g73gx: kicks the ass of firefox (most browsers do anyway)
<ahtmly2k> im trying to move some files..
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: can you ping by IP?
<erry> it also says it is trying to override something that's also in another package
<w101> Managing Groups in the User Settings-  My Group Settings have a ton listed. Is this normal?  ...eg. root, daemon, bin...
<erry> :(
<Wilabob> How do I do I fix grub error 18?
<ahtmly2k> i could ping from win7 but no respond when i try to ping from ubuntu
<minderaser> jrib: sort of. It's under a tab in the Startup Applications dialog
<ami_> can anyone please help with nginx?
<ahtmly2k> that was by IP
<kaffedroid> kostkon, which forum do you think they could solve my problem?
<jrib> minderaser: just close your apps, save session, then disable the feature
<ami_> it's seems like it runnig but i dont get a page
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: can you type the person's name if you are replying. See how my text to you highlights, thats not an accident
<DasEi> whammo: the second example in that links just goes that way of fixed modelines, is where nvidia-settings seem to hang
<ami_> my conf is ok i verifed the syntax with nginx -t
<kostkon> kaffedroid, hmm. i suppose it's an alsa prob
<HuckerJ> ActionParsnip: the hashes match up
<ami_> nothing about errors in the error.log
<jrib> minderaser: that feature has changed since I last used gnome so I don't know where it stored anymore.  Probably gconf or somewhere in ~/.config/ or ~/.gnome2/ if you insist :)
<ami_> access log is empty though
<ActionParsnip> HuckerJ: good, you shouyld use that BEFORE using any data you download
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip: like this?
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: exactly like that :D. You can use tab to autocomplete
<Minor723> ahtmly2k, Start typing the name then hit tab
<g73gx> ActionParsnip: I cant find it can u walk me through it
<whammo> DasEi: that may be it
<geloescht> how do I start a X application from an acpid script (which is running as root)?
<minderaser> jrib: I've looked around in those directories and I didn't see anything relevant
<kostkon> kaffedroid, so, i don't knwo, maybe an alsa forum. even the ubuntu forums, you never know.
<jrib> minderaser: k
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723: like so? lol.. sorry never tried this..
<jrib> minderaser: what I said should work
<ActionParsnip> g73gx: open software sources, copy the ppa line and paste it in, the key will be managed too. you can then use: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<brodeurpc> when i try to open Synaptic Package Manager an error appears that says E:The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it E:Internal error opening cache (1) Please report. ??? please help
<kaffedroid> kostkon, I'll try both
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: indeed, makes it clearer in a channel of 1500 users
<HuckerJ> ActionParsnip: So what next? I can see that wubi.exe runs for a couple of seconds in the task manager, but it never produces any windows of any sort
<kaffedroid> kostkon, thank you very much for your patience ;)
<jrib> brodeurpc: adobe-flashplugin is from adobe, get the deb from adobe and reinstall it
<kostkon> kaffedroid, np :)
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723: indeed..
<ActionParsnip> HuckerJ: do yuo have the ISO file too, or are you letting the wubi file download that for you?
<minderaser> jrib: I'm going to try what you suggested, but I'm a little skeptical because it's stuck on the programs I had open when I first enabled the autosave. Just to be clear, it's not a "save session" button, it's more like "remember apps when logging out"
<brodeurpc> i tried that already
<Wilabob> When dual booting with xp how do I fix grub error 18?
<minderaser> jrib: anyway, I'm going to try it. I'll be back
<brodeurpc> keeps failing
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723: anyways, yeah i'm trying to move to/from both OS via crossover but no luck..
<jrib> !who | brodeurpc
<ubottu> brodeurpc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> brodeurpc: pastebin
<HuckerJ> ActionParsnip: I thought wubi was supposed to download that for me.  I have a 9.0.4 CD but wubi doesnt run off of that either
<ActionParsnip> brodeurpc: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/87947
<ActionParsnip> brodeurpc: flash is on the repos, the file on adobe.com always causes issues. Please use the repos in future
<kamil> duffydack: dc51c1d7e3e173dcab4e0b9ad2be2bbf  ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: are the addresses in the same subnet, like 192.168.0.1  and 192.168.0.2
<skx> I am using Ubuntu 9.10 server and its default language is different than english -- what do I need to install and configure to have it in English for my account only?
<brodeurpc> ActionParsnip: it wont let me use the software channels i just get an error 3% into the download
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : so any ideas any1?
<ActionParsnip> HuckerJ: yes it can but if you download the ISO and put it in the same folder it will be used ;)
<coachz> do i need to install something to get and install Themes...gnome-art nextgen or something ?
<duffydack> kamil, ok its fine.
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : ip yes.. subnet yes..
<ActionParsnip> brodeurpc: use the link to remove the adobe-plugin package, it breaks things
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : ip only different on the last digits
<Minor723> ahtmly2k, I dont think i follow what your doing, I wasnt here when you started explaining it
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : dats what im supposed to do right?
<minderaser> jrib: I should have never doubted you. That totally worked. And it seems rather obvious now that I think about it. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: thats good
<kamil> duffydack: I burned it. I have 1gB RAM, amd64, GeForce 6100 PCI and GIGABYTE main board. Now i have 32 bit system. Have I reinstall or just repair?
<duffydack> kamil, do you need to use the x64 version?  try the 32bit if you dont have 4gig ram.
<kamil> duffydack: I have 32 bit version NOW
<duffydack> kamil, ah...  and the livecd wont run ?
<g73gx> actionparsnip: Can I use windows 7 mouse icons, and windows fonts in ubuntu
<HuckerJ> ActionParsnip: But since I don't have the ISO, why won't wubi run?
<Wilabob> Hi, guys.. I've been having a lot of trouble installing ubuntu with my existing xp install. When I tried to install 9.10 it gave me grub error 22 on boot and when I installed 9.04 it gave me grub error 18 on boot. I heared that this is a BIOS problem but how do I fix it?
<brodeurpc> ActionParnsnip: it fails when i try to remove it also, is there a way to do it from the terminal with a sudo?
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: if you can ping from win to linux, you can share a folder on linux using samba or sshfs and push the files over, i've seen some people have issues with win7 and linux
<duffydack> kamil, I cant troubleshoot the livecd,  so is it worth trying the alternate installer?
<kamil> duffydack: CD is running ok but is checking for my hardware and it crashed when checked my modem wich wont liked to install with UEAGLE drivers.
<ActionParsnip> HuckerJ: it should and download the ISO for you. I don't use wubi or windows so am not much use. Have you tried rebooting. Windows likes being rebooted
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : ok here it is, Win7 IP: 196.254.165.249 SUBNETMASK: 255.255.0.0 UBUNTU IP: 196.254.165.247 NETMASK: 255.255.0.0
<duffydack> kamil, disable the modem?
<kamil> duffydack: then cd is running and continuying
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: why are you using class B?
<kamil> duffydack: mayby it helps
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : class B?
<duffydack> heh, thats the auto ip isnt it when it cant get a real ip
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: 255.255.0.0 == class B. I recommend you use 255.255.255.0  which is class C
<Hans_Henrik> is there any memory-editor/JIT-debugger (line Ollydbg/Cheat Engine/Art Money/etc) for linux?
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : i just changed the one on ubuntu to adjust to win7
<kamil> duffydack: install 64 bit version. Or can i just repair 32 bit version which i have installed for now :(??
<Hans_Henrik> like*
<duffydack> kamil, you have to install 64bit version.
<ahtmly2k> okay so should i do that instead?
<ahtmly2k> but what about the ip?
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : okay so should i do that instead?
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: the IP addresses are fine, they still fall into a class C mask
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : but what about the ip?
<kamil> duffydack: I have 1GB RAM i don't know [i'm ready for it bcs i downloaed 63 bit version ubudsl [32 bit version ubudsl wont work]]
<kamil> 64* sorry
<szeck> hi guys i have a trouble. the network manager and the battery status disappeared from my bar and i can't find it
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : and when i do that what do i expect to see?
<duffydack> kamil, i`m not fully understanding you
<geloescht> how do I start a X application from an acpid script (which is running as root)?
<erUSUL> szeck: for nm run « nm-applet »
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : will my folders are just supposed to automatically show up on win explorer?
<kamil> duffydack: I have 64 bit processor but small ram memory and i don't know . Install or not. :( will it helps? If i install i have an ubudsl fo 64 bit version by the way :D
<erUSUL> geloescht: export DISPLAY=:0
<szeck> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<geloescht> erUSUL: I did that but get things like "No protocol specified"
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: no you will need to share the folders using samba
<sync3times> kamil, no
<szeck> erUSUL http://paste.ubuntu.com/325486/
<coachz> where do i get gnome widgets?
<minderaser> jrib: That problem I was having there all stems from a hibernation problem I'm having. Know anything about that?
<ahtmly2k> kamil: i installed a 64bit hardy once and found a lot of bugs.. and not a lot of software support.. just a heads up there.. im running 32bit now..
<geloescht> erUSUL: seems to have something to do with Xauthority
<duffydack> kamil, you`ll have to ask someone with 64bit, I dont own one, but I dont think there are many benefits to be seen..
<jrib> minderaser: nay, though "hibernation problem" is a bit vague
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : my folders are already set to shared
<ActionParsnip> kamil: if you plan to do data translations like video conversions etc then 64bit can help
<brodeurpc> never mind then i'll just format it once again :(
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: then they will appear if you click start -> run   \\ubuntu_system_name\share_name
<minderaser> jrib: you can read it here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/91019
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: i've seen people have issues with win7, mainly because it sucks
<geloescht> erUSUL: I want to run the program as the user that's currently logged in with a proper X session so I'm using "su blah -c 'command'" in the script
<erUSUL> szeck: maybe you loosed the notification area? add a new one to the pannel
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : i dont know about that.. it's still a lot better than vista i have to admit.. XD
<jabalsad> whats the difference between named and bind?
<jolaren> ubuntu netbook remix works on any computer, right?
<kamil> duffydack: What i have to do now? maybe i can repair these problems with 32 bit. Do you help me with them if I upload screenshots on any imae hosting? [graphical driverbug only].In graphical driver the bug is with xorg ican't configure it when i click save into X configuration file it is writing the problem Can't save the config file etc/X11R/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> geloescht: you may have to do "xhost +root" or something like that
<szeck> erUSUL i'm trying
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : my ubuntu is a dual boot with vista ultimate.. ultimately sucks..
<geloescht> erUSUL: thanks, will try that
<erUSUL> szeck: right click on the pannel -- add to pannal -- notification area
<jolaren> I'm going to run ubuntu netbook remix on a really old computer as a kiosk kinda thing, will that work good?
<HuckerJ> ActionParsnip: rebooting didnt help
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : so anyways "run   \\ubuntu_system_name\share_name" huh? i wont need to set up any samba stuff on win7?
<szeck> erUSUL THANKS for your help bro
<erUSUL> szeck: no problem
<szeck> erUSUL everything come back fine
<merquis> Windows 7 seems an "OK" system for microsoft sheep, but it looks and acts no different than vista IMO and is heavy on resources :o
<trism> geloescht: yeah, you used to be able to just set the DISPLAY before karmic because the authorization used to be in .Xauthority, but in karmic they moved it to /var/run/gdm/something-username/database...you can extract the key back to .Xauthority though with xauth extract
<mireya> Salut tout le monde. hello every body
<jolaren> I'm going to run ubuntu netbook remix on a really old computer as a kiosk kinda thing, will that work good? :----)
<Franceschello> hi I'm having issues with samba, I can't connect from ubuntu to windows sharing (the vice versa works just fine), can anyone please help?
<duffydack> kamil, I think it should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<duffydack> kamil, what are you using to configure xorg?
<ahtmly2k> ActionParsnip, Minor723 : okay so i guess i'll try to do that now and come back if i still have some problems.. but what's the difference between classB/C? pros n cons?
<matic> jolaren, just try bro
<jolaren> matic; I'll give it a go
<kamil> duffydack: NVidia X Server Settings
<rooist47> hi everyone
<trism> geloescht: or set the XAUTHORITY variable to the proper location
<matic> Franceschello, what message do you get?
<geloescht> trism: not sure I know enough about X to understand that. Is there an example script anywhere?
<rooist47> is there an GUI grub2 manager ?
<DeadDodo> Not that I know of, rooist47.
<Franceschello> matic: can't get the sharing list from the server
<Deigrret553> rxpg
<duffydack> kamil, are you running it with the admin password?  I`m not familiar with nvidia
<geloescht> trism: I thought using "su userwithanXsession" all environment variables are already set up properly
<Besogon> rooist47: yes. See in synaptic. I don't remember the name of that
<perlDreamer> what boot options are required to install ubuntu onto a disk that uses LVM?
<rooist47> okey
<matic> Franceschello, well, ensure that you are using the same domain and permissions are set right
<trothigar> Is there a way to mv files matching a regex pattern while recursively going through a directory tree?
<kamil> duffydack: The NVidia don't need the admin password. The reolution is setting but i I reset the pc it is 800x600 again. The ubuntu isn't working so good i don't know mayby another dist :(:(:(?
<aldur> hi guys need a command line that will rename a load of files to remove a single word from the name of each file
<thiebaude> if i use emerald, can i kill the metacity process?
<edo1493> i have a problem
<knuthy> trothigar: use find
<nytek_> I'm just installed xmonad on my ubuntu based machine and I'm trying to have a background to automatically startup when I load xmonad, would that be in .xinitrc and .xsession file?
<edo1493> ubuntu cd says ubuntu is a free software gnu/linux distribution
<om26er> ActionParsnip, i install package 'lxde' i can login to lxde session but cannot use internet because there is not network manager applet in it
<HuckerJ> The wubi installed does not launch in XP. The MD5 is fine and I've rebooted. Anyone know why its not launching?
<erUSUL> aldur: use rename
<rednax> hey anyone help me plz
<chuckf_> aldur: linux journal just posted a video tutorial on that within the last few days
<edo1493> people says that ubuntu it is not a free distribution
<maco> nytek_: are you using xmonad plain or inside gnome or kde?
<om26er> i did not install the whole lubuntu-desktop
<aldur> thanks
<trism> geloescht: not sure what to tell you, I only stumbled on this info through trial an error trying to figure out why I couldn't launch programs on another display through ssh after upgrading to karmic
<edo1493> use gnewsense
<maco> edo1493: it is
<thiebaude> edo1493, yes it is
<edo1493> no it isn't
<Franceschello> matic: the domain is the same, unless the name is case sensitive and if I remember correcly it is not; I don't know how to check if the permissions are set correctly, could you help, please?
<edo1493> gnewsense is free
<rednax> why do i hear myself trough my microphone, and why cant i talk to my friends via skype?
<nytek_> maco: yes, i installed the package inside xfce
<edo1493> ubuntu has proprietary driver
<maco> edo1493: ubuntu makes it easy to get non-free bits for evil hardware. gnewsense doesnt. thats the difference
<thiebaude> free of liscense restirctions also
<edo1493> linux has proprietary firmware
<maco> nytek_: have you checked xmonad.org's howto for xfce? i'm sorry ive only ever set it up in gnome and kde
<geloescht> trism: ok, thanks. I'll just keep on trying out different things
<thiebaude> edo1493, the glp say you can use propeitary
<edo1493> the original project wanted that alla software should be free
<erUSUL> aldur: rename 's/string_to_remove_from_fiename//' load_of_files
<maco> nytek_: at least in gnome, nautilus still does wallpaper and in kde plasma-desktop still does wallpaper. that shouldnt be something you need to configure in xmonad
<bazhang> !ot | edo1493
<ubottu> edo1493: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aldur> will try that one thanks
<edo1493> but now ubuntu uses proprietary software
<duffydack> kamil, I`m sure you need priviledges to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<edo1493> it is bad
<bazhang> edo1493, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<edo1493> o thanks
<nytek_> maco: yes, i have. ive tried putting feh --bg-scale "background" image in both my .xsession and .xinitrc files and no luck. I have to load a wallpaper manually everytime i load xmonad
<aldur> kamil use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<g-code> i have ubuntu 9.10 an i have no sound, any ideas?
<edo1493> it is not offtopic i go away
<thiebaude> !offtopic | edo1493
<ubottu> edo1493: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kamil> duffydack: I logged As root x] nthing!!!! ;/;/;/
<maco> nytek_: feh? i wouldve used fbsetbg or some such...
<thiebaude> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
 * thiebaude and its annnoying
<maco> g-code: did you upgrade or clean install?
<aldur> kamil I had problems using the system -> Admin -> hard ware drivers version of Gfx rivers for radeon drivers
<rednax> i use ubuntu 8.04 and i cant use my microphone trough skype, and hear myself when just talking in the mic...
<trism> geloescht: the command to write out .Xauthority to your home directory would be xauth extract /home/username/.Xauthority $DISPLAY; assuming you set DISPLAY correctly before
<nytek_> maco:why?
<aldur> kamil I used the ones from the company site instead
<kamil> aldur: nano is stupid I runned it with it and the're nothing without stupid commets ;/
<g-code> clean install
<maco> nytek_: its what ive used before and know works from my days using fluxbox
<shashi> I am using 9.10 64-bit. I have installed tracker search software. In the nautilus browser, ctrl+f, in the search bar , if i specify any string, it is not using tracker to display the results
<duffydack> kamil, you logged in as root?
<geloescht> trism: thanks, i'll be back in a few minutes. Need to switch computers...
<nytek_> maco: is there a package i have to install?
<maco> g-code: hrm. did it work with 9.04?
<aldur> then use sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kamil> duffydack: ehm yeah
<g-code> i dont know never had 9.04 on this machine
<matic> Franceschello, what's your server string?
<dremits> hi can someone tell me how can can allow access ubuntu server by typing in the host name instead of the ip in a browser? (for apache)
<duffydack> kamil, you shouldnt... log in as you and set it up again
<shashi> how can make nautilus uses tracker for searching ?
<g-code> sound worked on xp
<maco> nytek_: wait....you said "background" did you put the actual path to the filename?
<kamil> duffydack: this is normal but before this you must set the password byt typing
<Franceschello> matic: WORKGROUP
<nytek_> maco: yes, i did.
<kamil> duffydack: su passwd
<nytek_> maco: it was just an example
<maco> g-code: "ubuntu-bug linux" to file a bug about sound being broken
<maco> nytek_: oh. hrm
<matic> Franceschello, no, something like; server string = %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<kamil> duffydack: I made everything which was good and nothing ;/
<maco> nytek_: theres an #xmonad channel
<rednax> anyone help me!
<nytek_> maco: shouldnt xmonad use .xsession or .xinitrc file when it starts up?
<VCoolio> g-code: try this: On line 378 or 379 in /etc/init.d/alsa-utils there is this line: mute_and_zero_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1; comment that out;
<maco> nytek_: im sorry ive never used it with xfce so i cant really be much help with that...
<TheCougar> i'm at the command line of ubuntu, how do i activate the gui?
<g-code> k
<nytek_> maco: kk, ill try the xfce channel
<maco> nytek_: i think .xsession can set the background
<g-code> ty lemme try
<kristian42> Anyone know what I can do when the colours are off on my colour laser printer ? The test page seems ok
<divider> TheCougar: startx
<knuthy> TheCougar: service gdm start
<nytek_> maco: it can, but for some reason it wont when i load xmonad
<Lucy-23> hi
<Franceschello> matic: %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<Besogon> TheCougar: sudo /etc/ini.d/gdm start
<jolaren> There is no difference between ubuntu and ubuntu netbook remix except for GUI right???
<nytek_> maco: thanks for the help brother, take care!
<maco> nytek_: but i dont think setting bg is in scope for the window manager, so i dont think itd go in ~/.xmonad/xmonad.hs
<maco> nytek_: sister ;)
<kamil> duffydack: I'm really thinking from now about another distribution. I must to write the project in Irrlicht with codeblocks The're working ok but I can't work with that system normaly! ;/
<matic> dremits, use apache webserver plus make sure you set the hostname and ip in /etc/hosts
<shashi>  I am using 9.10 64-bit. I have installed tracker search software. In the nautilus browser, ctrl+f, in the search bar , if i specify any string, it is not using tracker to display the results. how can make nautilus uses tracker for searching ?
<nytek_> maco: sister*, terribly sory
<nytek_> sorry
<jolaren> There is no difference between ubuntu and ubuntu netbook remix except for GUI right??? :-) I'm wondering
<jolaren> matic; I'll give it a go
<dremits> matic: i have defined hosts in the host file and am usign apache server
<nytek_> maco: there is ways to do it, but ive tried that too, no luck
<aldur> erUSUL thanks that worked perfectly
<TheCougar> what the hell. startx "is currently not installed" so either I used thew rong ubuntu cd or something went wrong
<Mandrew> hello any way to access the cmd ctrl+alt+F1 with out that key combo? im on a apple keyboard and it doesnt work to go that way :(
<erUSUL> aldur: no problem
<nytek_> maco: i might just have to deal with it :(
<nytek_> maco: lol
<jolaren> matic; Do you know if there is any difference between ubuntu netbook remix and regular ubuntu? except for the gui
<duffydack> kamil, dont log in as root.. dont even enable the root account.  log in as normal user and set up your gfx
<knuthy> TheCougar: use : sudo service gdm start
<dremits> matic: I should point out this is for accessing via a browser on a windows xp box
<maco> nytek_: see if you can find out in #xubuntu what sets the wallpaper in xfce
<_tulio_123> is there any tutorial on staling designer on windows?
<TheCougar> knuthy: unreconized service
<sync3times> TheCougar, try xinit
<knuthy> TheCougar: 9.10?
<_tulio_123> installing*
<nytek_> maco: gotcha
<maco> nytek_: because in gnome & kde cases, the usual bits still do it when you use xmonad
<maco> nytek_: im using xmonad on kde right now
<kamil> duffydack: I logged as normal account now tell me how i can set up gfx normaly when i'm clicking on the "Save to X Configuration File" There is an error and Config creator is shuting down ;/
<knuthy> TheCougar: then go for /etc/init.d/gdm start
<TheCougar> knuthy: checking iso now
<trothigar> knuthy: thanks, is there any way I can make mv take the source_file direct from standard input?
<Mandrew> best way to kill x server?
<Azeotrope> i tried to install vnc in a vbox virtual machine but it sais that i have to port forward. how do i do that?
<matic> dremits, configure a squid proxy server, I sue it myself to a access ubuntu server from windows boxes
<trothigar> Mandrew: killall X
<kamil> duffydack: screenshot?
<TheCougar> knuthy: e older "ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386"
<lodder>  amd64_edac: probe of 0000:00:18.2 failed with error -22
<Mandrew> thanks
<knuthy> TheCougar: then the /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lodder> ^^how can I solve can't find a thing on google
<knuthy> trothigar: what do you mean? :)
<TheCougar> knuthy: command not found
<lodder> please help me out
<divider> lodder: whats the issue?
<Arsin> How do I add Windows to GRUB if windows is on sdb5
<dremits> matic: ok thanks i'll take a look
<duffydack> kamil, run it with gksudo
<nytek_> maco: and you have no problem with a wallpaper starting up?
<lodder> divider:  amd64_edac: probe of 0000:00:18.2 failed with error -22
<TheCougar> I'm thinking something went wrong with the install. i wasn't here for it as i walked away to do osmething so i don't know if there was any errors
<maco> nytek_: nope, works fine
<lodder> divider: then the pc stops responding
<knuthy> trothigar: you mean the mv from the find command?
<divider> lodder: what version of ubuntu?
<trothigar> knuthy: I can use find to locate the paths of all the files I want to move, but is there a way to pipe them directly accross as source_file_paths for mv to use?
<nytek_> maco: weird :(
<magcius> When trying to resize a partition using GParted, I get this cryptic error
<xicomerida28> #badajoz
<knuthy> trothigar: yes
<lodder> divider: karmic, I was thinking of going to hardy
<g-code> hmm didnt seem to work
<magcius> gparted: "Please try to free less space"
<magcius> GParted Error: Extended Record Needed (1032 > 1024)
<om26er_> i just install lxde and now i am getting big fon't or it might be higher dpi i don't know
<knuthy> trothigar: find . -iname "...." -dir mv {} dest_path \;
<maco> nytek_: it worked fine in gnome too, back when i used gnome+xmonad last year
<divider> lodder: 64 bit karmic?
<hdcase> hi all
<dremits> matic: could i use samba?
<matic> Franceschello, can you please post your smb.conf contents at the ubuntu paste bin so we may have a look at it
<nytek_> maco: you use xmonad right now?
<knuthy> trothigar: the {} is a way to replace the results
<lodder> divider: yea 64bit
<maco> nytek_: do you have the xfce configuration from xmonad.org in your xmonad.hs?
<coachz> where do i find screenlets?  I installed them
<knuthy> trothigar: check man find
<maco> nytek_: yes im using kde+xmonad right now
<hdcase> has anyone here installed python-mysqldb successfully in karmic?
<maco> nytek_: ive been using xmonad for a bit over a year
<trothigar> knuthy: thanks
<soru> hello
<knuthy> trothigar: yw
<Mandrew> trothigar it cant find any process  :(
<matic> dremits, well, samba is for sharing files
<magcius> Anybody?
<divider> lodder: whats you proccessor? is it intel or amd?
<dremits> matic: yes but i found when i enabled samba i could access via hostname
<nytek_> maco: how do you like it?
<dremits> even for apoache
<soru> please help me installing driver for nvdia in karmic
<dremits> *apache
<maco> nytek_: love it ;0
<maco> nytek_: cannot type. :)
<hdcase> it beats me why python-mysqld installs with no errors in debian 5, while ubuntu 9.10 falls over
<kamil> duffydack: http://www.bankfotek.pl/image/457152.jpeg
<nytek_> maco: me too, i just switched about 3 weeks ago.
<lodder> divider: it's asus motherbord with am2 processor
<maco> nytek_: i need to cut my nails because i cant hit left shift key right now :P
<divider> soru: whats the issue with the driver?
<lodder> divider: I have ecc enabled
<matic> dremits, what do you really want?
<Mandrew> trothigar PM plz
<lodder> divider: If i disable it I can't boot
<sobersabre> hi. I am on a laptop with an internal IP address (192.168.x.y), and my ubuntu gateway has 2 NICs and accesses the internet with DHCP, not VPNs. I want to connect from the laptop to a VPN server via L2TP tunnel. What ports do I have to forward ?
<divider> lodder: do you have ecc memory?
<soru> i want to install nvdia prop driver
<Nitrus> Mornin freaks.
<dremits> matic: what do you mean?
<trothigar> knuthy: are you sure that commands right, I get the error "find: unknown predicate `-dir'"
<lodder> divider: How could I check it
<bazhang> Nitrus, ??
<nytek_> maco: lol, cute
<trothigar> Mandrew: I can't PM i'm not authenticated
<coachz> is this thing on ?  :-)
<trothigar> Mandrew: what does ps -e | grep X give you?
<duffydack> kamil, and that is running with gksudo?
<Nitrus> bazhang: just saying hi
<divider> lodder: if you don't know you probably don't have ECC memory, its usually quite expensive. It would be in your bios
<matic> dremits, do you want to share files accross network or access web pages from a server?
<kamil> duffydack: Yeah -_-
<knuthy> trothigar: sry, it's -exec
<lodder> divider: I don't know if I have ecc
<lodder> divider: I'll check with lshw
<lodder> divider: I don't think so
<songer> how to share file between dual boot?
<soru> divider : i'm on Twinmate M95 laptop
<Mandrew> trothigar im trying to get another way to do the cmd ctrl+alt+F1 any idea?
<divider> soru: whats the nvidia chipset?
<kamil> duffydack: This is so stupid... ;/ I'll install xubuntu or debian or sabayon or... I don't know ;/ ;/ ;/ ;/ ;/ ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<soru> divider : how to check?
<divider> lodder: was it a bios enabled feature.
<divider> soru: lspci
<Franceschello> matic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/325501/ <-- smb.conf
<lodder> divider:  i enabled it otherwise the system would boot it crashed
<knuthy> trothigar: use an absolute path on your destination folder for the move
<lodder> divider: defualt it's disabled
<knuthy> trothigar: if you want a move relative to your result folder, use -execdir
<soru> divider : 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200M G] (rev b1)
<divider> lodder: thats a very odd error, how much memory do you have?
<lodder> divider: the issue occurd when I actived the fglrx drive
<lodder> divider: 2GB
<dremits> matic: what i want is for windows users to be able to access a webpage on the ubuntu apache server by typing in the server name into their browser. however at the moment it only works by typing the ip. however when i start the samba server i can then access this webpage with the server name.
<lodder> can I disable the load of the module?
<divider> lodder: fglrx, now your talking my language. :P I'm an ati guy myself
<dremits> matic: i don't actially need file sharing
<divider> soru: you need to download the driver from nvidia's website
<soru> divider : will do now :)
<nytek_> maco: no luck in xubuntu or xfce :(
<lodder> divider: will it's going to be file server/xbmc(media center)
<duffydack> kamil, could try these steps here. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers
<Rolenun> is there a way to identify ubuntu derivatives such as kubuntu?  (I doubt it's done in the /etc/lsb-release file)
<soru> divider : i have it on ntfs partition
<maco> nytek_: theres an xmonad channe
<divider> soru: its the linux driver correct and not the windoze one?
<soru> divider : ok
<matic> dremits, configure squid proxy, and use this; hostname:3168
<dremits> matic: ok thanks
<Art4k> how to delete apps from ubuntu ?
<mo0069> hey all
<mireya> hi
<nytek_> maco: i just joined it, im asking
<divider> lodder: if your going with a media center i'd go with 32bit alot of issues with flashplayer and other rendering programs. If you only have 2gb you really don't need 64 bit. 64 bit primarily is for over 4gb of ram.
<matic> dremits, karibu
<bazhang> Art4k, from synaptic package manager or the command line
<Pwnlord> hey
 * om26er_ thinks lxde desktop environment is really light and fast
<therobot> how can I see the diferent frontends available for dpkg-reconfigure --frontend ?
<Art4k> bazhang i want to reinstall wine.
<Pwnlord> My dvd player doesnt show in fstab what should i do?
<Wilabob> Hi, guys.. I've been having a lot of trouble installing ubuntu with my existing xp install. When I tried to install 9.10 it gave me grub error 22 on boot and when I installed 9.04 it gave me grub error 18 on boot. I heared that this is a BIOS problem but how do I fix it?
<mo0069> im having a problem with my nvidia drivers, blank screen on boot, could somebody please assist me, been browsing forums for hours and hours lol
<bazhang> Art4k, using the wine repos?
<spiritof76> I need help, I am trying to make my server printer work from my desktop.  I turned keberos on from web admintrator page
<Pwnlord> My dvd player doesnt show in fstab what should i do?
<dremits> matic: karibu?
<lodder> divider: will it's all good installed now and my other systems are 64 bit so for update it's better well less to download from offsite mirror
<Pwnlord> My dvd player doesnt show in fstab what should i do?
<matic> dremits, that's swahili for your are welcome
<bazhang> Pwnlord, dont repeat every ten seconds
<nytek_> maco: got a fix :)
<mo0069> i've tried the 173,185 and 190 drivers, 64bit
<dremits> matic: ah thanks!
<lodder> divider: what about the ecc error disable in the kernel and try to boot, can I disable the module as well
<trothigar> knuthy: thanks a lot, problem solved
<Pwnlord> Sorry =S
<knuthy> trothigar: you're welcome
<Pwnlord> but i've solved this problem once
<Pwnlord> however i don't remember what i am suposed to add to the fstab file
<Pwnlord> to add my dvd player there
<kamil> i deinstalled that driver it works much worse than envy ;/
<Nitrus> pwnlord: do you have the restricted package installed?
<venky> hi all
<r0ver> Hello, i'm using ubuntu netbook remix (karmic), i setup the clasic desktop by hand. The only issue i've i cannot hace icons (or nautilus) running on desktop and i just an image. Do you know how to activate and have nautilus as a desktop background ?
<Pwnlord> Nitrus i don't know what you mean =s
<divider> lodder: I'd try just about anything if your dead set against switching to 32-bit.
<Pwnlord> i have the restricted nvidia drivers
<soru> divider : howto install webcam for twinmate m95?
<r0ver> (i've been googling and i didn't find a right answer, a hint for the search is also welcome)
<kamil> duffydack: Everyting doesn't work good what i have to do when i want normaly working system -_-?
<lodder> divider: how can I disable something.?
<Nitrus> pwnlord: Install the Ubuntu Restricted Extras package. That might help.
<matic> Franceschello, backup your smb.conf and try to use a basic one at http://paste.ubuntu.com/325506/
<lodder> divider: yea I have installed just everything then I reboot and got the issie
<Rolenun> lodder: Reboot! it works in windows ;)
<duffydack> kamil, ask for someone with an nvidia card, they will have more knowledge
<spiritof76> How do I shut off Kerrabos in my server..
<divider> lodder: i'm out of idears.
<Pwnlord> Nitrus my problem isn't that ubuntu can't playback dvds
<Pwnlord> Nitrus: it just isn't mounting the dvd
<lodder> Rolenun: how do you mean
<kamil> duffydack: I know what i'll do i separate one of the partitions [i have 60 gb free] and i'll make 1gb swap [i have 1gb ram] and 20 gb for another linux
<lodder> divider: ok will I try to disable it
<Rolenun> lodder: it was meant to be a joke hehe
<Pwnlord> Nitrus: so i can't browse any of my cds/dvds
<Nitrus> pwnlord:heard
<lodder> Rolenun: ok, can you help me
<sul4bh> Help!!!
<maria_> hi guys, i keep getting this error when trying to save my xorg.conf file
<maria_> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<maria_> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<Rolenun> lodder: afraid not, it's out of my realm of experience :)
<maria_> im out of my league on this one
<lodder> Rolenun: ok, I'll try to figure it out
<kamil> duffydack: but for now c++ and irrlicht bcs i must have end the project hehe :D bye and CU. Tomorrow or maybe today i'll be here for installation help if something crash
<divider> maria_: what program are you using to edit the file?
<soru> divider : howto install webcam for twinmate m95?
<maria_> divider, sudo nvidia-settings
<divider> soru: ask everyone not just me.
<divider> maria_: have  you rebooted since installation of the nvidia driver?
<soru> divider : :) waiting for nvdia download to complete
<Nitrus> Hey guys, whats a good log manager/viewer?
<bat_> #ubuntu-es
<Nitrus> System log*
<divider> soru: use lsusb to see if your webcam shows up
<duffydack> kamil, seems maria is having similar issues....
<Franceschello> matic: created a backup of my former smb.conf pasted the new one in a file with smb.conf and restarted the samba daemon... what now? do I try  the connection'
<maria_> divider, yes.  Thats how i get the resolution to work....but i have to reinstall the driver the next day.
<ttilberg> Can someone help me dump the contents of one directory, into another? Similar to ln -s /from/* /to/ but it needs to stay updated
<bat_> #ubuntu_es
<h_> can someone help
<Azanoth> Hi everybody: What is the correct keyboard setting in Ubuntu for a generic laptop keyboard? (With a fn key/windows start key, and no num pad) Manufacter doesn't have it listed as anything other than 'generic'
<h_> my wireless connection keeps going out
<divider> maria_: and its only telling you "no" on the xorg.conf file write out?
<maria_> divider, in other words, i restart and the settings work once then reset back to 640 resolution
<kamil> duffydack: maria? who is it? and how she/he repair
<maria_> divider, yes
<noren> hi all
<soru> divider : which one is webcam? Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<soru> Bus 002 Device 003: ID eb1a:5060 eMPIA Technology, Inc.
<soru> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<soru> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<soru> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c019 Logitech, Inc. Optical Tilt Wheel Mouse
<FloodBot4> soru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soru> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Pwnlord> My internet just got really really slow on my conputer, and the other pcs on my lan are working fine. Any ideas?
<maria_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Nitrus> Azanoth: Is something not working? I'm just using a generic 105 key on my Insp. 2200 here.
<om26er_> direct login to lxde session show ugly fon't but if i login to gnome session and then login out and login to lxde session then the fonts are fine
<noren> how can i find the list of all the app that i dont use often
<divider> maria_: are you changing the resolution thru the nvidia cpanel or thru ubuntu?
<soru> sorry
<maria_> divider, nvidia cpanel
<duffydack> kamil,   maria_ in here is having similar problems with saving the file.  join the conversation
<maria_> divider, and ive tried through terminal
<maria_> both dont work
<Azanoth> Nitrus: Every 5 minutes or so a keystroke will lag a few seconds, then be 'spammed' in 5-10 times
<jabalsad> hi, i'm trying to give my named.conf the proper permissions because i'm having some troubles starting bind9. when i try "sudo chown root:named /etc/named.conf" it just says invalid group "root:named" .. what am i doing wrong?
<geloescht> trism, erUSUL: SUCCESS! Thanks for your assistence. I cannot tell which command issued as which user at which time it was, but now it works!
<Azanoth> Nitrus: I too am using the generic 105.
<h_> i have karmic 9.10 and my wireless connection keeps dropping ???? help?
<divider> maria_: have you tried the resolution change GUI?
<trism> geloescht: excellent!
<maria_> let me reiterate, it works once, then resets the next time i start up
<erUSUL> geloescht: you're wellcome ;P
<maria_> divider, yes, also no go
<soru> divider : in lsusb : is it eMPIA Technology , inc ?
<divider> maria_: hmmm a dynamic xorg file...
<matic> ttilberg, cp -dpr fromdir/*  todir/
<flux_> is anyone here familiar with awn?
<divider> soru: negitive your camera is not detected as a UPnP webcam.
<Nitrus> Aznoth: I'm battling the same thing, theres supposedly a handler that goes between the driver and the kernel in X environments. I spent all day spamming for the answer, no luck.
<matic> Franceschello, yeah
<Franceschello> matic: with the basic configuration, ubuntu can't even see the windows machine... :(
<maria_> divider, could you show me a template nvidia xorg file so i can copy paste it myself?
<divider> soru:  try ls /dev/video0
<braindmgaa> hi, i can't connect to undernet with xchat, identd is up and running
<mireya> I have installed media flash player to read videos with ubuntu 9.04 but it does not operate very well (it's crackles). is it the result of having 128 mo of Ram ? can you  help me ? Thanks
<flux_> does anyone else get the same program with awn running on ubuntu 9.10?
<divider> soru: if it returns in yellow font /dev/video0 it means it works
<Azanoth> Nitrus: Ahh. Well, good to know I'm not alone.
<maria_> divider, i have no idea what to type manually, thats the only reason i havent tried it yet
<soru> divider : yes, yellow font
<divider> maria_: the latest version ubuntu doesn't use an xorg.conf file.
<h_> How can i downgrade to 9.04 ubuntu
<divider> maria_: so here's an idea.
<h_> my wireless keeps disconnecting
<maria_> divider, ill pastebin my current file so you can see what i boot with each time
<LordHawke13> I can read CDs and DVDs but I cannot burn them. Burning utilities can't even see discs in the drive. Any clue what this might mean?
<maria_> divider, im on 9.10
<Franceschello> matic: sorry, ubuntu can see windows, but the error message is the same...
<bazhang> h_, full reinstall
<Nitrus> Azanoth: Head over to #linux as well, unless your already there, we'll see what we can come up with.
<divider> maria_: okay then. just pm your file to me.
<Azanoth> Nitrus: Sure
<h_> bazhang... Anyway to download a better wireless driver?
<divider> maria_: that will be alot of text for everyone. :P
<emma> Nitrus: you should not be spaming advertisment for other channels
<bazhang> h_, which chipset
<B_Lizzard> OK, I'm pretty sure the 100 paper cuts thing is over, but here's an annoying one: Make the damn gnome keyboard indicator switch with any combination of layout changing keys, not just one.
<h_> No idea bazhang
<h_> Its the g72gx laptop from bestbuy
<divider> soru: enter this into terminal : sudo apt-get install vlc
<lengend> Is there an program very similar to msn, where i can do video calls? Currently I am using Emesene
<B_Lizzard> E.g.: Not just Alt+Shift, but Shift+Alt.
<matic> Franceschello, so you can see the list of workstation(s)?
<odinsbane> quit
<Gadget3000> lengend: pidgin
<maria_> divider, actually...its really short
<bazhang> h_ open a terminal and type lspci and paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here) with the output
<tommy> hi everyone!
<lengend> thank you Gadget3000
<divider> maria_: alright then pastebin away, brb gonna light a smoke. :P
<tommy> I love Ubuntu 9.10
<soru> divider : ok. just finish download nvdia driver, how to install it?
<braindmgaa> Hi, i can't connect to undernet.org server with xchat, identd is up and running, anyone?
<Gadget3000> tommy: same!
<Franceschello> matic: yes, but it apparently can't retreive the sharing list
<Nitrus> emma: I'm sorry that offended you in any way.
<maria_> divider, k.  Remember, smoke organic no additive, chlorine free papers....its healthy if you want i ll tell zou all about it
<Pe1o> I just got a 1tb hdd and I'm about to format but gparted sees 931.50 gig , what am I missing ?
<Julia_> How can I tweak Laptop setting on Ubuntu Karmic? Is there some software? I have AMD cpu and Radeon gpu
<lengend> Another question, I just installed vlc, where do does it install, what directory?
<almigi> braindmgaa: what server are you trying to connect to?
<emma> Nitrus: it doesn't me very much at all. It's just the policy that these ops have. Why shouldn't it apply to everyone and every channel?
<divider> maria_: I appreciate the effort, but I prefer non organic killer tobacco. :)
<matic> Franceschello, when you double click on a workstation, do you get a login dialog?
<Gadget3000> Pe1o: you always lose some space due to partitioning. there is nothing you can do about it
<wasutton3> Pe1o, you arenty missing anything at all. the formatted size is smaller than the rated capacity.
<Franceschello> matic: nope... there's this error message
<maria_> divider, http://pastebin.com/d585643d2
<aLeSD> hi all
<h_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325512/
<chamillion> anyways, I do love ubuntu 9.10
<braindmgaa> almigi: i tried to connect to us and ue ones, tried zagreb one also
<mo0069> hey peeps, after installing nvidia driver 190-64bit i get a blank screen after splash, can still go to other vty lines though, please help!
<Nitrus> emma: I didn't state I wanted to bend rules, or be special.
<maria_> divider, we can talk pm about hidden agendas taking place
 * Gadget3000 love karmic :-D
<Pe1o> Gadget3000, wasutton3 thanks I new it would be smaller, it's jsut that 69 gig seemed a lot
<wasutton3> i am trying to write a script that will move autogenerated files that all have the same name, but different time code in the name, to a seperate folder
<lengend> Another question, I just installed vlc, where do does it install, what directory?
<chamillion> I only have 1 issue...It doesn't support Maya 2009, not even by using Wine
<erUSUL> lengend: dpkg -L vlc
<braindmgaa> almigi: us.undernet.org and eu.undernet.org
<emma> Nitrus: fair enough. Personally I think you should be able to mention the channel you mentioned but one thing it's ##linux, not #linux.
<coachz> is xbacklight required for the brightness screenlet ?
<Nitrus> emma: Just want to solve a problem, and help a neighbor in the process. Isn't that the whole point of these chats
<wasutton3> pe1o, yea it is a lot, i lost about 100gigs formatting my 2tb raid array
<tobago> which backup tool do you recommend for simple data backups onto an external hd?
<divider> maria_: in pm
<wasutton3> tobago, rsync
<almigi> braindmgaa: if everything else works, then perhaps it's an undernet issue?
<Nitrus> I think emma needs a hug.
<matic> Franceschello, which error message?
<Pe1o> wasutton3, ##linux might be a better place to ask , or #bash depending on the language you are using
<emma> hehe :)
<emma> probably very true :)
<chamillion> I just now learned the apt-key command ;)
<h_> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/325512/
<emma> !yay | chamillion
<ubottu> chamillion: Glad you made it! :-)
<h_> what does apt key do lol
<chamillion> lol thank you!
<h_> let me test ur knowledge!
<yuri1> Hi guys
<mireya> I have installed a free media flash player to read videos with ubuntu 9.04 but it does not operate very well (it's crackles). is it beacause my computer has 128 mo of Ram ? Thanks for you responses.
<joeyeye> tobago, use rsync
<chamillion> apt-key retrieves lost or missing keys
<chamillion> pubkeys
<h_> oh tthats a little advanced for me
<tobago> joeyeye, reading already about it
<knoxville> What antivirus program should I use while using ubuntu?
<erUSUL> knoxville: none
<chamillion> none, you don't need an anti-virus
<lodder> divider: hi, I'm going to install hardy, what should be the best 64 or 32 I would prefer 64 it's not going to use flash
<erUSUL> !av > knoxville
<ubottu> knoxville, please see my private message
<h_> Can someone help me update my wireless driver for a Asus g72gx laptop from bestbuy
<matic> knoxville, to the best of my knowlegde you don't need one!
<h_> i am losing connection sometimes
<knoxville> Alright guys alright! :)
<knoxville> Got it!
 * Gadget3000 loves not needing an antivirus :D
<chamillion> which programming language should I learn to develop for ubuntu?
<maco> chamillion: python is very popular
<joeyeye> chamillion, depends on your goal
<Franceschello> matic: this one --> Impossibile montare la posizione. Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito. (I don't know if you can find the exact translation, but basically it means: Can't mount the position. Can't get the list of the sharings from the server.)
<lodder> divider: I took 64bit
<Plugh> chamillion: That is very open ended question. What background do you have in programming?
<maco> chamillion: if you want to work on the kernel or other low-level bits, C
<h_> Yo guys
<maco> chamillion: a lot of GNOME is C as well
<chamillion> hmm, ok thanks maco
<bazhang> h_, you still there? go into system administration hardware drivers and enable the proprietary drivers listed there
<h_> My laptop is going to be on ubuntu from now on HACKER STYLE!
<livingdaylight> how the hell am i suppost to install a gdm theme on ubuntu 9.10 if there is no login window, only login screen and doesnt show anything to add a theme
<Nitrus> chamillion: Why do you say you don't need anti-virus?
<chamillion> you don't
<bazhang> Nitrus, because you dont
<Plugh> chamillion: The answer will also depend on whether you are wanting to write your own programs or help with an existing Open Source program.
 * Cuddles hug
<maco> Nitrus: because there arent any viruses for linux that will infect an up to date system
<Plugh> It was knoxville who asked about av
<olmari> Problem with Karmic netinstallation
<chamillion> I want to write my own programs to make life easier for me and others :)
<maco> Plugh: Nitrusjust asked too though
<olmari> Warning: http://...ubuntu.com/
<maco> Nitrus: now, if youve got a mail server and want to scan attachments for viruses before sending them off to users who may be running windows...there are AV for that
<_KAMI_1> hello
<livingdaylight> how the hell am i suppost to install a gdm theme on ubuntu 9.10 if there is no login window, only login screen and doesnt show anything to add a theme
<_KAMI_1> I have ASUS X71Sr laptop
<mireya> hello
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: you can't
<_KAMI_1> and I have problem with suspend under 9.10
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: that version of GDM can't be themed like the old one
<_KAMI_1> I had no problem with 9.04
<olmari> Warning: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/db/libdb4.7_4.7.25-7ubuntu2_amd64.deb was corrupt
<draconis> chamillion, well just don't get one of those "In 24 hours" books to learn
<livingdaylight> sebsebseb, that sux
<_KAMI_1> do you have ide how to resolve the problem
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: indeed
<maco> sebsebseb: i think theres a new way...
<fcuk112> my totem pps plugin cannot play tvod files, anyone know how to fix this?
<chamillion> learn java in 24 hours ;)
<h_> bazhang: ok i did it
<livingdaylight> sebsebseb, taking control away from the user is not the free software filosofy
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: background can be changed and icons as far as I know, and that's it, unless you want to edit source code
<trism> livingdaylight: you can change the wallpaper if you want, but that is about it...gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties;
<Cuddles> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Plugh> livingdaylight: You don't need to repeat your question. Just ask and wait a while for a response.
<chamillion> draconis, should I practice Python or something else?
<maco> sebsebseb, livingdaylight: i think the new gdm uses the gtk theme, so you can make a gtk theme with a background and set that as the gdm user's gtk theme
<matic> Franceschello, Ideally with the samba configurations so far, it should work-it works for me.  May be you need to shift your attention to firewall rules set on the server. just a thought
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: someone told me that a later GDM will have the themeing features
<maco> livingdaylight: the reason it misses that feature is because gdm is in the process of being fully re-written by upstream GNOME
<Plugh> IIRC, The Fedora distro of Linux has a tool to customize the look of gdm. Might be possible to use their tool under Ubuntu.
<draconis> chamillion, ruby or python are not bad as a first language
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: yes what maco put basicalley,  they changed it, becaue they wanted cleaner code
<Franceschello> matic: can't it have to do with the fact I have an account with password on Windows?
<draconis> you can always just not use GDM
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: KDM is nice, but you won't get the second part of Xsplash when Ubuntu loads up, where it actsaully says Ubuntu on the screen
<spiritof76> Can anyone help nme with some printer problems.  I want my desktop to print to my server printer?
<h_> bazhang: u still there
<draconis> though installing KDM for a full featured desktop manager is a little overkill
<maco> sebsebseb: hmmm? you mean because itd say "kubuntu" instead?
<bazhang> h_, hi
<sebsebseb> maco: no
<olmari> I get same error when using, say, finnish mirror
<h_> bazhang: I already enabled proprietary  and di dmy graphics driver there
<Plugh> Or the short drum roll (bongo noise) to say you can log in
<noren> spiritof76, install smba server
<draconis> (I just use XDM. not like I see the screen for more than 3 second a boot)
<sebsebseb> maco: the thing in the centre with the Ubuntu logo, and that's it
<chamillion> draconis, can you recommend a site to start learning Python?
<bazhang> h_, what about the wireless drivers
<argentino> how can i check my laptop temperature?
<maco> sebsebseb: im not sure what youre talkng about. i use kubuntu, and there's images throughout the boot process just like with ubuntu
<h_> bazhang: none are listed there just 2 video drivers...
<draconis> chamillion, http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<bazhang> !sensors | argentino
<ubottu> argentino: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: the dust/sand theme effect screen where it actsaully says Ubuntu, you won't get if you do KDM
<SeaPhor> I can not install 9.10, i have fresh installed every release since 7.04, just got laptop back from warranty repair/ MB-replaced, i boot to live CD session, run gparted i see all the partitions, if i start the installer from the Desktop it gets to the partitioner its a blank empty box,  no partitions. cannot upgrade either errors, which i fixed by resetting defaults in bios and disabling the ACPI, so i am now on the upgraded install,
<SeaPhor> and here's the issue now http://imagebin.ca/view/pGhQAY.html
<sebsebseb> maco: Is there one that actsaully says Kubuntu when it's loading 9.10?
<maco> sebsebseb: yes
<Guest99438> como estan todos
<maco> !es | Guest99438
<ubottu> Guest99438: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<argentino> cool bazhang
<Guest99438> hello
<h_> bazhang: I dont see wireleess dirvers there
<matic> Franceschello, firewall plays an important role in port connections, A friend of mine had the same problem and after tweaking the iptables, everything seemed to work. Just try
<spiritof76> noren: I already have.. samba .. I got cups wOrking some what .. I even have webadminstrator working
<c1h23r456i78910> how can i run multiple programs through terminal?
<gidna> Hi
<maco> SeaPhor: why cant you install?
<maco> SeaPhor: because the hard drive is empty?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: try KDM if you want, and if you do you will probably find that something is missing when doing that,  that is there when GDM is done.
<Franceschello> matic: how do I do that... can you show me?
<SeaPhor> no, has 2 full os's and /home on separate partition
<SeaPhor> maco, ^
<maco> SeaPhor: oh and its not seeing them? can you pastebin output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<SeaPhor> maco, gives no result
<livingdaylight> sebsebseb, nah, not messing with kdm, as someone said rightly, "overkill" I can wait, but i sure hope that is fixed by the time of the next release
<holy> where's the /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf ?
<maco> SeaPhor: define "no result"? just returns and says nothing?
<nmudgal> i put the correct proxies in bash.bashrc still unable to connect to internet via terminal?
<c1h23r456i78910> holy : go to terminal and type gedit /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<h_> Any pros help me fix my wireless in ubuntu 9.10  here??????????
<rsk> !wireless | h_
<ubottu> h_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sidd__> hello everyone
<rsk> sidd__ hi
<matic> Franceschello, give me sometimes, I need to check out something and I'll be back
<SeaPhor> maco, wbc@wbc-17box:~$ fdisk -l  <return>  wbc@wbc-17box:~$
<maco> SeaPhor: sudo!
<maco> SeaPhor: i said to use sudo
<_KAMI_1> so how can I test whats wrong with suspend in my laptop?
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: ". . . and create it"??
<nmudgal> any one proxy connection via terminal can't access internet
<draconis> livingdaylight, keep in mind, it was GNOME that decided to rewrite entirely and release before it was feature complete. Don't count on it by the next ubuntu release
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: Should I create it myself?
<c1h23r456i78910> holy : yes, you can make it do whatever if you know what you are doing
<Franceschello> matic: sure, take your time!!
<corigo2> I can add my True Type fonts, but how do I add OpenType fonts?
<corigo2> !opentype
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opentype
<sidd__> hi can anyone help me i have newly install ubuntu ...there is only one problem my internet connection is toooo slow on it it takes at least 2 minutes to open google
<c1h23r456i78910> sidd_ : clear your history and your cookies
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: But should I write the device class in main.conf instead of hcid.conf ?
<Gadget3000> sidd__: what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<sync3times> sidd__, that sounds like dns problem
<yadudoc> Hi, I just messed up my partitions, kind of fixed it... and now ubuntu is very slow...
<soru> divider : my webcam working with vlc now. how to install nvdia driver?
<sidd__> ok
<sidd__> lemmecheck
<c1h23r456i78910> holy : it depends on which one you want to edit, and what you want to do
<soru> how to install nvdia driver? just finish download it
<SeaPhor> maco, http://pastebin.com/f698cfd92
<phongphrai> hello, i've been looking on the web without finding anything that helps. The problem is: When I minimize aMSN to tray, the icon disappears and then i have no way of getting back to the aMSN window...which is still opened in procees (Wish) Could anyone help me please
<linuxhead> hello there, i have a problem with skype.when i make a call i can here but the other end cannot here me
<sidd__> permission is denied for resolv.conf .... and i have cleared history many time
<yadudoc> Hi, Two processes Nautilus and devkit-disks-daemon are hogging my system ... does anyone know how to fix it ??
<c1h23r456i78910> linuxhead : pulseaudio?
<lakin> Damn - so ati doesn't support my video card any more, and the older fglrx drivers don't support the xorg that's in 9.10?
<Gadget3000> sidd__: did you use sudo? do: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: I have set up GPRS in Ubuntu 8.04 -- but I can not make it at Ubuntu 9.10
<maco> SeaPhor: your disks are all detected fine...
<linuxhead> yes pulse
<maco> SeaPhor: er, partitios
<c1h23r456i78910> holy : i dont know what GPRS stands for
<maco> *partitions
<soru> Gadget3000 : how to install nvdia driver?
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: GPRS Internet access using my mobile cell phone
<gnuskool> any chance of getting the java jre17 without manual install?
<yadudoc> maco,  Hi , I kind of messed up the partitions... and now ubuntu is running very slow...
<Gadget3000> soru: go to administration>hardware drivers and activate the latest ones
<c1h23r456i78910> holy : so you are trying to get internet on your cell phone
<SeaPhor> yes, maco i am on an installed session, on the Live CD session it does not, 3 diff disks, made from 3 diff downloaded ISOs on 3 diff boxes, same result
<c1h23r456i78910> holy : wirelessly?
<shadowhywind> hay all, looking for some ideas. I keep running e2fsck on a hdd and keep getting about 5 errors, any ideas on how to force the fixes?
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: Internet in my laptop using my cellphone
<sidd__> --------------------------------------------------------domain local.lan     search local.lan            nameserver 192.168.1.1     ------------this much is in resolv.conf
<c1h23r456i78910> holy : do you have a wi-fi adapter installed
<sidd__> -domain local.lan     search local.lan            nameserver 192.168.1.1     ------------this much is in resolv.conf
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: Wvdial handles it easily, but not "modern" pppconfig...
<phongphrai> sorry i got disconnected
<neoTheCat> hello.  using 9.10, i try "start networking" and i get a "Job failed to start".  so i try "ifup -a", and it says it fails to statefile "/var/run/network/ifstate".  any ideas what is wrong?
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: Bluetooth + GPRS Mobile Phone
<phongphrai> hello, i've been looking on the web without finding anything that helps. The problem is: When I minimize aMSN to tray, the icon disappears and then i have no way of getting back to the aMSN window...which is still opened in procees (Wish) Could anyone help me please
<sidd__> -domain local.lan     search local.lan            nameserver 192.168.1.1     ------------this much is in resolv.conf
<sidd__> -domain local.lan     search local.lan            nameserver 192.168.1.1     ------------this much is in resolv.conf
<noise_> where can i install google eath ?
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: /etc/ppp/peers/provider says " Unknown option "/def/rfcomm0"
<c1h23r456i78910> holy : you will have to forgive me, im not good with technical terms, im just now learning this stuff
<sync3times> sidd__, how long does it take to resolve a new name.   like something you have not tried today.   In a terminal window   do   "host nasa.gov" or something and see how long it takes to resolv
<Gadget3000> sidd__: try and find the dns servers for you isp and replace the nameserver bit with the two new dns servers. you could laos use opendns servers
<IdleOne> !googleearth | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<c1h23r456i78910> holy : try cd and go into that directory and then ls
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: OK
<soru> Gadget3000 : i just finish download ndvia linux driver, how to install it
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<death_> hi..
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: I can do it, I can edit it
<death_> sorry to bother, new to ubuntu, migrating from fedora
<soru> Gadget3000 : i just finish download ndvia linux driver, how to install it
<sidd__> nasa.gov mail is handled by 10 ndjsnpf01.ndc.nasa.gov.
<c1h23r456i78910> holy : thats where I lack, i have no real programming experience, and I was wondering what language I should start with
<death_> i wanted to ask how can i share files amongst the fedora and ubuntu over a lan network? used samba.. not going to well.. any other ideas?
<sidd__> nasa.gov mail is handled by 10 ndjsnpf01.ndc.nasa.gov.
<sidd__>      this came up when i tried host nasa.gov
<flux_> does anyone know how to install icons on ubuntu 9.10?
<Sylnai> death_: SFTP, file transfer over the SSH protocol
<sync3times> c1h23r456i78910, what do you want to be able to do when you learn to program
<holy> c1h23r456i78910: ask at #ubuntu-offtopic at snuxoll or gord
<c1h23r456i78910> sync3times : I'd like to be able to do everything
<paul4> hello
<yadudoc> flux_, download icon sets from the net.... then drag and drop into appearance tab
<arpho> uragano
<neoTheCat> nevermind.  i created /var/run/network, and now it works.
<paul4> ive got a problem, can anyone help me
<sidd__> nasa.gov mail is handled by 10 ndjsnpf01.ndc.nasa.gov.
<sidd__> nasa.gov mail is handled by 10 ndjsnpf01.ndc.nasa.gov.
<sidd__> nasa.gov mail is handled by 10 ndjsnpf01.ndc.nasa.gov.
<sidd__> nasa.gov mail is handled by 10 ndjsnpf01.ndc.nasa.gov.
<flux_> how do you do the appearance tab?
<FloodBot4> sidd__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ulb> where do I add a wlan0 driver to have it blacklisted modprobe.d/blacklist.conf or modrobe.d/ndiswrapper?
<death_> Sylnai, a little more detail i'm quite new and those terms dont mean to much to me
<Gadget3000> soru: http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/installing-nvidia-3d-drivers_50.html
<divider> !troll | sidd_
<ubottu> sidd_: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<flux_> yadudoc i cant install it via System-Apperance-Themes
<sidd__> what is enter as puntuation
<death_> Sylnai, perhaps u could guide me to a relevant link ?
<sync3times> c1h23r456i78910, well, python is very friendly.   C can do everything
<soru> Gadget3000 : thnks
<yadudoc> flux_, well... i'm not sure... you can do it easily by drag n drop to system->appearance
<jMyles> Can someone point me to a straightforward, up-to-date, and hopefully simple guide to installing Ubuntu on a USB drive?
<sync3times> sidd__, how long did it take to get that output
<c1h23r456i78910> sync3times : basically, to be able to write any program, I am going for computer science
<wapko> !ask | paul4
<ubottu> paul4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sidd__> 3 seconds or like that
<sidd__> may be 2 seconds
<ulb> anybody?
<DeadDodo> Hey, has anyone gotten GlobalMenu working in Karmic? (9.10)
<Sylnai> death_: SSH is a secure remote login protocol, which is usually run by the OpenSSH server, this comes as standard on almost all modern Linux Distros, you can remotely connect to these for file transfer in the GNOME deskop using Places, Connect to server
<c1h23r456i78910> sync3times : so start with python and C
<sync3times> c1h23r456i78910,   C
<flux_> yadudoc ""LaGaDesk_BlueNight_1_2_7_by_LaGaDesk.gz" does not appear to be a valid theme."
<neoTheCat> i changed my nevermind.  i rebooted, and /var/run/network is gone....
<sidd__> sync3tymes:   it took 3 seconds
<divider> death_: ssh is using a terminal on a remote machine thru the lan or internet.
<sync3times> c1h23r456i78910, yes, you can do both.  But C is like the latin of computers .   Learn that, and you know everything
<c1h23r456i78910> sync3times : thanks I was also wondering about unicode
<Teleken> high guys - can anyone help me figure out how to get UDMA support with the old IDE driver on ubuntu 9.1?
<sync3times> c1h23r456i78910, is a means of encoding characters using number.  not an issue right now
<c1h23r456i78910> sync3times : i see
<death_> divider, i can understand that but what exactly do i add to the server name, port, folder and name?
<ulb> i want to use ndiswrapper, where do i add the blacklist for current driver in blacklist.conf or ndiswrapper? (and do I have to rename ndiswrapper to ndiswrapper.conf?)
<death_> lol
<sidd__> on some forums i saw the proble is with ubuntu firefox browser and ipv 6
<llua> is there something better then ntfs-3g? the write speed to my storage partition drops to 3.9mb/s
<Teleken> I've got an SS4200 and the only way that I could get it to detect both all PATA and SATA drives was to compile in the old IDE support and disable PATA support in the newer driver - however then the PATA drives no longer work with UDMA
<divider> death_: are you attempting a connection on another local machine?
<aksci> nautilus crashes on karmic due to some thumbnail problems? any fix??
<paul4> Ive got an AMD X@ 4000+ with 1gb ddr2 RAM and a ati radeon x600
<paul4> This should be enough to run ubuntu 64bit with no problems, thats what I thought tho
<paul4> But ubuntu is slow, it shocks. firefox is starting up slow and when i watch a video its like playing a game at 10FPS
<paul4> should i install the 32bit version? My computer should be quick enough to run ubuntu problem free, or am i wrong?
<paul4> Thanx!\
<FloodBot4> paul4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexandre> pleaze, how do i install my motherbother drivers? the cd contain the drivers but i don't know how to install it
<paul4> (SORRY!)
<Sylnai> death_: server name is the other computer's IP or hostname, port is 22, connection type is SFTP/SSH, folder is /, and name is whatever you want to call it
<death_> yes i am divider
<sidd__> how can i use chrome on ubuntu
<death_> its on my local lan network
<draconis> sidd__, add the chromium repositories
<sync3times> sidd__, yes, if the ipv6 domain requests go out first, they can take time and delay your ip4 name resolutions
<Segnale> Hello
<death_> ahhh
<death_> ok
<divider> death_: and you have a username on the other machine and ssh installed on both?
<death_> yes i do divider
<alexandre> pleaze, how do i install my motherbother drivers? the cd contain the drivers but i don't know how to install it
<sidd__> so whats the solution how can i switch it offffff
<chamillion> which program do I use to program with Python?
<draconis> sidd__, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-simplified-way-to-add-ppa-repositories-in-karmic.html
<divider> paul4: the reason is your graphics card is 5 years old, and ati is not for linux, go get a nvidia card or a 4870 series radeon
<Segnale> I have a quick question ... I need to know in what mode my access point is working
<sync3times> alexandre, you probably already have them in ubuntu.  no need to install
<Norrin> alexandre: those are windows drivers
<divider> death_: try this.
<death_> lol.. i am quite embarrassed seeing as its so simple.. let me try thanks divider and Sylnai
<llua> is there something better then ntfs-3g? the write speed to my storage partition drops to 3.9mb/s
<zhaozhou> Can i configure the domain name resolve timeout of apt?
<divider> death_:  ssh death@hostname
<Segnale> no idea ?
<Segnale> :(
<paul4> installing 32bit wouldnt help a bit?
<voila> helo guys , when i insert usb modem into usb port , then i do not get any ttyUSB device file , what should i do ,
<divider> paul4: well it might
<draconis> chamillion, are you looking for a text editor or something like "Visual Studio" (shudder)
<sync3times> voila, type dmesg to get more information
<divider> paul4: did you install the radeon drivers?
<lengend> so ubuntu have a self extractor pre-installed, or would i need winrar?
<divider> voila: look for ttyAMC0
<lengend> does ubuntu have a self extractor pre-installed, or would i need winrar?
<Guest32320> How do I install GIMP Animation Package?
<alexandre> sync3times, how can i make sure the drivers are installed in ubunto? my mother mother is an asus p5-pkl am. The installation CD contains the Linux drivers, but i don't know how to execute them
<aksci> nautilus on karmic crashes due to thumbnail problems on any directory with pictures. how do i fix this?
<divider> lengend: are you trying to unrar something?
<rsk> Guest32320 with apt-get
<lengend> yes
<death_> divider, i see to only have problem with the "server" input
<voila> divider : i type but it give me too much information
<paul4> yep, but its not only videothings that are slow, starting up a program is slow too, changing tabs in firefox is too
<flux_> can anyone help me install new icons for ubuntu?
<divider> lengend: type in terminal sudo apt-get install unrar
<sidd__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily  i used this to add repositories now tell me how cann i install chrome
<Nosty> hi, I was told to ask in here for some trouble shooting advice. My main computer is not able to boot. I turn on the power and it gets stuck on the bios loading screen, the one that says "hit f1 to enter setup". It is unresponsive and I can not enter the bios setup. I have unplugged HDs, disk drives and any peripherals. I have swapped the memory in to the different slots one stick at a time as well. Any suggestions?
<death_> as it is on a local network do i have to enter a server divider
<alexandre> Norrin, the Cd contains the Linux drivers.
<sync3times> alexandre, ubuntu problably has all the drivers you need.
<divider> voila: ls /dev/ttyAMC0
<lengend> divider, ty
<trijntje> Nosty, have you tried another button than F1?
<divider> voila: if that returns /dev/ttyAMC0 in yellow that means thats you modem.
<Guest32320> rsk: 'Add/remove' doesn't find GAP. What now?
<sidd__>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily  i used this to add repositories now tell me how cann i install chrome
<chaitu> Nosty: have you tried replacing the cmos?
<alexandre> sync3times, but how can i make sure of it?
<divider> death_: pm me so your not giving on creditals :P
<sync3times> alexandre, if you were missing drivers, then there would be hardware that doesnt work
<Nosty> trijntje: yes, escape to enter boot order set up but still unresponsive
<Guest32320> rsk?
<Nosty> chaitu: no i have not replaces cmos
<paul4> anyway im going to tryy to install the 32bit version, thank you for the suport! its fantastic to see that so many people are helping people for free to make this project work
<voila> divider : thanks , but one thing more , i want device file corresponding to my pendrive , what shhould i do now
<sync3times> alexandre,   its a simple mobo.   does the graphics work?  hard disks?  ehternet port, usb pors.  if it works, then you have everything
<draconis> sidd__, now sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Birch> vistro if you want to know how I solved it, I used vesa drivers
<TheFuzzball> will setting http_proxy be used by firefox?
<Birch> and it's correct
<luismendes> hello! I'm trying to access a windows computer using the network, but ubuntu keeps asking me for a password... I got no password protected shares, how can I solve this?
<alexandre> sync3times, and there is. my sound is not working good. it's work but very very low sound
<coachz> Anyone know how to adjust the grid sizes for Compiz Grid ?
<vistro> birch that would have been my next guess
<sync3times> alexandre, sound is such a pain.  But if it makes any sound, its probably a mixer setting, not a driver issue
<Guest32320> How do I install GIMP Animation Package(gimp plug-in)? "Add/Remove" doesn't have it
<divider> voila: can you rephrase that, the sentence was chopped. I didn't understand fully.
<spiritof76> Can someone hlp me get my karmic desktop talk to my server printer?
<chaitu> Guest32320: sudo apt-get install gimp
<FireFly> Hello. I just bought a new headset, and it connects via USB. It didn't work out-of-the-box with my Kubuntu 8.10 installation, so I'm trying to set it up. It has controls on the cord, which works. It also successfully plays the test tune from Multimedia in System Settings, and it has the highest priority there. However, when playing music from any application, it falls back to my speaker system.
<spiritof76> My printer prints from the sever..
<FireFly> Any idea why?
<Plugh> Guest32320: use "sudo apt-get install gimp-gap"
<voila> divider : yaa sure , well i want to find device file corresponding to my pendrive that i have inserted into usbport
<chaitu> Guest32320: sudo apt-get install gimp-gap
<chaitu> ...
<Teleken> anyone have any idea how to enable DMA for the legacy IDE drivers?
<luismendes> hello! I'm trying to access a windows computer using the network, but ubuntu keeps asking me for a password... none of my password works, any ideas? thanks
<slide23> I added a PPA for a newer version of Deluge but when I try to upgrade to it apt tells me that the packages are being kept back, how can I install them?
<masule> I want to spy on the people who use my computer. I've already set up recordmydesktop to record the screen, the mics and the speakers, but how can I configure Ubuntu to spy on the keystrokes without flaffing about with stupid lkl?
<norbert_> 2o2 med+ our server
<trijntje> masule, are you joking? Why would we help you spy on people?
<aksci> nautilus on karmic crashes due to thumbnail problems on any directory with pictures. how do i fix this?
<kostkon> what the... "record the screen, the mics and the speakers, but how can I configure Ubuntu to spy on the keystrokes"
<kostkon> ...
<spiritof76> I need help getting my server printer to work from my desktop.
<ulb> i want to use ndiswrapper, where do i add the blacklist for current driver in blacklist.conf or ndiswrapper? (and do I have to rename ndiswrapper to ndiswrapper.conf?) Any ideas?
<norbert_> 2o2 med+ our server
<rsk> norbert_ gtfo
<chamillion> which program should I use to program python?
<balau> aksci, try to remove the ~/.thumbnails directory.
<Plugh> ulb, blacklist.conf
<trijntje> chamillion, gedit?
<rsk> chamillion your favorite text editor
<IdleOne> !language | rsk
<ubottu> rsk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chamillion> how do I compile and such?
<ulb> Plugh, i tried that, ndiswrapper -l still lists the driver as alternate
<balau> aksci, well, make a backup before
<rsk> chamillion compile what?
<jrib> chamillion: python is an interpreted language.  You should read the tutorial at docs.python.org
<trijntje> chamillion, find a good python guide online, it will explain how to do all that
<chamillion> okey dokes :)
<voila> divider : yaa sure , well i want to find device file corresponding to my pendrive that i have inserted into usbport
<Plugh> chamillion: The python web site has lots of good documentation and getting started info.
<Plugh> ulb: Have you already installed another driver via ndiswrapper?
<ulb> Plugh yes
<divider> voila: so your pendrive isnt showing up?
<noise_> i have download google earth
<ulb> Plugh: device (0BDA:8189) present (alternate driver: rtl8187)
<noise_> but it say :choose an apliccation
<noise_> ???
<Plugh> ulb, in that case you would need to uninstall it or look at blacklisting the old driver via ndiswrapper.
<alexandre> please, how do i log in with the root account?
<voila> divider : i m able to acce my pendrive but i want device file corresponding ot it
<Pricey> !sudo | alexandre
<ubottu> alexandre: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<divider> voila: device file? you mean the device name?
<Plugh> alexandre: the short answer is, you don't. You use sudo.
<ulb> Plugh: would that go in the ndiswrapper.conf? ie: blacklist rtl8187?
<voila> alexandre: well you can use sudo to execute any comamnd that root can execute
<voila> divider : file /dev/[file for pendrive]
<alexandre> thanks i will try it
<divider> voila: got ya
<noise_> i have download google eath,.,,but when i ran to install ,it say:Choose a Aplication?? what should i do?
<divider> cat /proc/partitions
<aksci> balau: tried that! .thumbnails and .thumbs both,.. no use! it still crashes! also tried disable thumbnailing! but nothing helps
<divider> with it in and out
<Orbixx> What is the default root password? I'm in rescue mode.
<Plugh> ulb: I thought you had another driver installed via something other than ndiswrapper. I haven't used the wrapper in some time and not for two different devices
<Pricey> !sudo | Orbixx
<voila> got it
<ubottu> Orbixx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<voila> thanks divider
<divider> voila: then look for /dev/sdXY x= a b c d e f etc, and Y = 1 2 3 4 5
<Pricey> noise_: one sec... i know the answer but let me write the command
<Maahes> I have a question, where does update manager keep its logs?
<Orbixx> I'm in rescue mode, sudo is not a viable option.
<petsounds> !medibuntu | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrib> Orbixx: you shouldn't have to enter any root password unless you set one yourself.
<Guest75732> ciao
<jrib> Orbixx: by default, recovery mode will automatically take you to a root prompt
<voila> Oribxx : you can login directly to root accoutn without any password if u n rescue mode
<ulb> Plugh: Perhaps I misunderstood... I has windows driver via ndiswrapper, but it also shows the linux driver loaded as alternate, I want to blacklist the linux driver. After putting linux driver into blacklist.conf and rebooting, it still shows up as alternate driver
<Pricey> noise_: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<divider> jrib: actually I had an error in hardy where it asked for root password. though i did not set one. lol
<voila> just use terminal with root , if u know , how to use terminal for your purpose
<noise_> ok thanks
<Maahes> anyone: Where does update manager keep its logs? I'm failing on upgrade to Karma over a bad package, and I need to know what that package is so I can remove it :)
<Seeker`> how do I work out what graphics driver I am currently using?
<Vesayth> Hello all - I apologize in advance for this being in the wrong room (can't get any answers in samba channel). Does anyone know how to get a computer that's in a different domain to access samba shares via hostname? I can access via IP address just fine. Any computer that is not using the domain works fine as well. My server is Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit and the client having the issue is Windows Vista 32-bit. Removing this computer from its domain is not an optio
<Pricey> Seeker`: looking at your xorg.log is probably a good start
<divider> Maahes: try sudo depmod -a
<Plugh> Maahes: Most log files go to /var/log
<Maahes> gracias :)
<spiritof76> I need help getting My Karmic Desktop to print to my Karmic server.. Server prints ok . and I can cal up configurator and se settings but cant print from desktop compurt
<linxeh> whats the easiest way to create an ISO image of a DVD (I've got the css lib installed etc) ? I want to archive my dvds for mythtv etc
<Iowan> Vesayth:  That usually means having info in DNS server
<coachz> is there anything more customizable than Compiz Grid ?  it just has fixed sizes for a window manager
<fcuk112> coachz: you know if you press e.g. ctrl-alt 5 several times it resizes to different top-right hand corner sizes?
<coachz> right but not customizable
<Vesayth> Iowan: one thing I forgot to mention is this computer can see the shares just fine, I just get access denied error when trying to access them. (but not when using IP address)
<fcuk112> coachz: correction ctrl-alt 9
<Maahes> depmod -a doesn't return anything
<coachz> i've been using winsplit for a couple of years where i can set the sizes
<Franceschello> matic: are you still here?
<coachz> surely the sizes are in some file i can modify
<Plugh> Maahes: You could also have synaptic look for broken packages
<Guest32320> How do I know if GIMP Animation Package is installed?
<coachz> i can't even find docs for this app
<wapko> linxeh: does ' dd if=/path/to/dvd of=/path/to/iso.iso ' work for you ?
<Plugh> Guest32320: dpkg -l gimp-gap
<ramblagir> where do I download the netbook remix IMGs?
<Maahes> ah, found it, :)
<ramblagir> I can only find ISO images
<Maahes> thankyou
<kostkon> Guest32320, apt-cache policy gimp
<Plugh> Guest32320: You will also have entries in the GIMP menus re: gimp-gap
<trijntje> ramblagir, ubuntu.com
<ramblagir> trijntje: I can only find ISO images there
<kostkon> apt-cache policy gimp-gap*
<armence> Hey all, my numpad is not working can anyone help me activate it?
<petsounds> ramblagir : .img? what for?
<Iowan> Vesayth: I remember that being issue w/ Hardy. Dunno if solution involved Winbind. dmizer has How-to on Windows share issues
<trijntje> ramblagir, you have to put the iso file on a flash drive with ubuntu-usb
<xand_> hello, i made some mistakes defining my /dev/mapper device names during ubuntu's alternate install, can anyone help me changing these ?
<ramblagir> petsounds: to put ubunt on my flash drive
<ramblagir> trijntje: I'm doing it through windows
<petsounds> ramblagir : you can do that with .iso
<ramblagir> petsounds: using what/
<trijntje> ramblagir, I know nothing about .img files, I think you need to use the .iso
<ramblagir> ?
<petsounds> ramblagir : unetbootin
<ramblagir> petsounds, trijntje: thank you :)
<petsounds> ramblagir : np
<kim_Da_Nite> Anyone having problem with huawei wireless modem model E220 after update to ubuntu 9.10
<ramblagir> trijntje: ben je nederlands?
<Plugh> Vesayth: I seem to remember (from a long time ago) that problems related to accessing Samba when passwords are required had something to do with a switch to use of encryption for passwords. There is a setting in the Samba configuration that is supposed to deal with that but I don't know what it is right now.
<trijntje> ramblagir, yes, we can talk dutch in channel #ubuntu-nl
<linxeh> wapko: I should have known it was as simple as dd - thanks
<iper74> hellp
<iper74> hello
<Plugh> iper74: You will get a better response if you just state your problem.
<linxeh> wapko: though that wont remove CSS I guess
<Guest32320> Plugh where is re: gimp-gap loacted?
<ZaNeIuM> how do i make a file automaticly start on bootup?
<wapko> linxeh: yw, no it probaly wont take care of css :D
<jrib> !startup | ZaNeIuM
<ubottu> ZaNeIuM: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<linxeh> probably not an issue though, ok thanks
<harlan_> how can I get a list of packages installed, sorted by file size?
<Plugh> Guest32320: You can find the files that were installed by typing "dpkg -L gimp-gap". If you mean in the GIMP menus, I can't tell you right now as I don't have it installed. You can go to to Help menu and look up the list of plug-ins/modules.
<ZaNeIuM> jrib with that work for my other sessions too, like XBMC?
<alexandre> i tried to run an script here but it say that i don't have the kernel source installed. what can i do?
<ZaNeIuM> i got an xbmc-standlaown session
<jrib> ZaNeIuM: I don't know what XBMC is
<iper74>  
<ZaNeIuM> xbox media center
<jrib> alexandre: what script?
<Iowan> kim_Da_Nite:  Forum had a thread saying most of  huawe modems were having problems in karmix
<Plugh> alexandre: What are you trying to do?
<Bnerd[TM]> can anybody tell me / tell me how to find out which dbm formats are supported by the mod_authn_dbm.so from apache2.2-bin and which of those is the default?
<ZaNeIuM> its the same user only a different session, so will that work jrib
<Jaybuz> Hey
<jrib> ZaNeIuM: it should
<Jaybuz> Help me please
<ssm2017> hello
<Plugh> Guest32320: I just installed gimp-gap. If you have it installed, you should have a Video menu in the menus across the top of the main window.
<alexandre> jrib, Plugh i tried to run the asus p5-pkl motherboard installation
<ssm2017> how to encrypt files with gnupg using nautilus in karmic ?
<voila> jaybuz: state your prob
<Jaybuz> i overwrote /dev/sda now grub won't load
<voila> loz
<voila> ok
<jrib> alexandre: what does the script do?  Why do you need it?
<Bnerd[TM]> and does anybody of you know another tool to manage dbm files for joined user and group info? htpasswd/htgroup is slow for many requests/hundreds of users, htdbm sucks for maintaining group info and insists on either reading tty (not good noninteractively) or command line (insecure) for the password
<DVA5912> is it possible to dirrect sound from the media player to the black back ports on my pc?
<xand_> hello, i made some mistakes defining my /dev/mapper device names during karmic's alternate install, can anyone help me changing these ?
<Bnerd[TM]> dbmmanage, otoh, refuses to prompt for the password at all if I use '-' and will just use that(!) as the encrypted password
<alexandre> jrib, i think this will install the motherboard drivers
<voila> jaybuz: well if you overwrite the /dev/sda then it mean you overwrite the grub file
<jrib> alexandre: erm, "motherboard drivers"?
<alexandre> and i need because my sound is not working properly
<sgtpwner> I am having trouble viewing other ubuntu computers in my network is there anything i can do to fix this?
<armence> Hey all, my numpad is not working can anyone help me activate it?
<angelina_> хах
<jrib> armence: does pressing "4" move your mouse?
<angelina_> че эт?)
<Jaybuz> Errr what should i do now
<jrib> !ru | angelina_
<ubottu> angelina_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sobersabre> hi, can somebody help me to setup a vpn client connection on an existing connection.
<angelina_> хаха) тут кто то есть)))
<sobersabre> ?
<voila> jaybuz: i think there is only one method , is you take your harddisk then insert into aonther pc , then try to install grub from that , to your hard drive
<angelina_> как миило)
<coachz> how do you get the brightness screenlet to work ?
<sgtpwner> anybody?
<angelina_> ой, а мне тут помочь могут?)
<jrib> angelina_: english only here.  Russian in #ubuntu-ru: /join #ubuntu-ru
<armence> jrib, Yes stupidly enough
<maco> angelina_: anglaissi
<voila> jaybuz: do you got it
<jrib> armence: ctrl-shift numlock
<angelina_> ааа
<armence> jrib: thanks man
<Milos_SD> Is there a workaround for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/352150 ?
<jrib> armence: it's an accessibility feature but there's some bug that's activatinig it for some reason
<Jaybuz> I reinstalled Ubuntu and Grub_ just flashes on the screen now
<angelina_> i dont speak english
<angelina_> i speak russian
<jrib> angelina_: you can speak russian by typing:  /join #ubuntu-ru
<angelina_> вот как то так
<voila> angelina: we understand only english lolz
<maco> angelina_: #ubuntu-ru
<wapko> linxeh: i googled a bit and found another app. its called k9copy should take care of CSS
<angelina_> what is it?
<maco> angelina_: govorish po russki in #ubuntu-ru
<jrib> angelina_: it's another channel you can join
<voila>  angelina_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Jaybuz> I reinstalled Ubuntu and Grub_ just flashes on the screen now
<voila>  angelina_:  #ubuntu-ru
<sgtpwner> would games run more efficiently on ubuntu because there is less processing power on the os?
<ssm2017> where is the "encrypt" option in the contextual menu in nautilus under karmic ?
<Jaybuz> I reinstalled Ubuntu and Grub_ just flashes on the screen now
<ZaNeIuM> jrib: is this a starting non-interactive program? its the command that starts my wirless game controller
<jrib> ssm2017: haven't used karmic, but seahorse (or a related package) usually provides it
<voila> Jaybuz: yaa we come to know that u reisntalled ubuntu , then .
<alabd> Good day every one , which packages should be installed to open a java web base app ? sun-java-bin &jre &plugin are installed , but firefox can not a java applet that in vista firefox can open it , why ?
<jrib> ZaNeIuM: if you want it to start on login, then use the Startup Programs dialog.  If you want it to start at boot, ask ubottu about !boot
<alexandre> petsounds, very nice it worked xD
<petsounds> alabd : sudo apt-get sun-java6-plugin
<tskorte> Uhm, hello everyone! Could someone please help me with a gconf-sanity-check-2 problem when booting Ubuntu 9.10? :)
<ssm2017> jrib: i had it in previous ubuntu versions, and it dissapeared in karmic, and i have encrypted files that i cannot decrypt anymore
<petsounds> *install
<linxeh> wapko: ooh ok thanks
<Jaybuz> now "Grub_" flashes and can't run either Ubuntu ir Windows XP
<alabd> Good day every one , which packages should be installed to open a java web base app ? sun-java-bin &jre &plugin are installed , but firefox can not open a java applet that in vista firefox has opened it , why ?
<petsounds> alaxandre : ok. np
<kostkon> alabd, do you mean you want to use the sun java plugin in your browser? then did oyu run the java update alternatives cmd?
<alabd> petsounds: read again question
<jrib> ssm2017: you can always use gpg on the command line if you need them right this moment
<voila> JayBuz: now what do you get on your screen ?
<petsounds> alabd : i give you the answer.
<sgtpwner> Anybody know what to do if you cannot see other ubuntu computers in the network? but for some reason i can still ping their ip's.
<alabd> kostkon: java update ?
<voila> grub menu ? or not
<ZaNeIuM> jrib i got auto login enable so that should work? i guess ill try that 1st, i cant brake anything right?
<jrib> ZaNeIuM: right
<ssm2017> jrib: yes, i will try, but i thougt that there is an easier solution to put this option back
<Jaybuz> I get "Grub_" flashing in my screen
<kostkon> alabd, in a terminal: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun  then restart firefox and check
<alabd> yes but is mention in question that plugin is installed petsounds
<jrib> ssm2017: did you check that you had seahorse and seahorse-plugins installed?
<alexandre> hey, i have 4 desktops, but when i switch by then the opened programs of others desktops still aper at my bottom bar(task bar i guess)
<petsounds> Jaybuz : use openJDK
<Jaybuz> whats that
<petsounds> alabd : try openJDK
<Dragonblade> I have a question......is there a way to get my Motorola i290 to be used as a dialup internet connection with 9.10
<chaitu> alexandre: ?
<petsounds> Jaybuz : wrong mentions, sorry
<voila> ok , it is netiher going to windows nor to ubuntu ,, well can you tell me , what command do you use to overwrite sda
<sumeetbali> SodaPhish, hey you online?
<tskorte> Has anyone encountered the same problem as me? When system starting GDM, an error message stating that there is a problem with the configuration server pops up, also, the filesystem is mounted read-only. :)
<ZaNeIuM> jrib i dont see System>Preferences>Sessions im using karmic, if that makes any difference
<alexandre> chaitu, i created 4 desktops, and when i change to another one the programs i opened in the first one still aper in the new one
<sgtpwner> ...so nobody knows what to do...:( would samba help me to see other unix comps? P.s Im using Karmic
<ssm2017> jrib: i dont know seahorse but i will install it to test
<chaitu> alexandre: Do they appear on your screen or on your taskbar?
<voila> tskorte: are you able to login ?
<alexandre> chaitu, in my taskbar
<voila> tskorte: are you able to login into your systme
<tskorte> voila : No, when i try to all i get is a black background and a mouse-arrow.
<linxeh> wapko: hmm, thats a gui program (and kde at that), I'l have a search for a command line method
<Jaybuz> this
<voila> tskorte : wel it means, by mistake your filesytem going to readonly mode
<Jaybuz> sudo dd if=chromiumos.img of=/dev/sda bs=4m
<voila> tskorte : wait a min
<wapko> linxeh: ahh. i see. happy hunting then ;P
<linxeh> ta :)
<linxeh> wapko: http://www.andrews-corner.org/burning.html#movies :D
<Jaybuz> Guys?
<Plugh> xand_: If your machine isn't booting because of the bad grub install, boot from a rescue CD/DVD to gain access to the HD and fix/re-install grub.
<Taha> Whoa
<Taha> May anyone help me with the installation of Ubuntu?
<voila> tskorte : well you can do one thing , boot from the live cd , then chroot to you hard drive , then edit the file /etc/fstab , file so that make all filesystem "writeable"
<Jaybuz> I ran this sudo dd if=chromiumos.img of=/dev/sda bs=4m
<jrib> ZaNeIuM: I don't know, look for something similar
<jrib> Taha: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Taha> Alright. I'll explain my situation.
<kostkon> !anyone | Taha
<ubottu> Taha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tskorte> voila : Ok. I have to say that i sometimes get to mount it read/write, but it doesn't make any diffference. I've tried to "sudo chmod 755 /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.*"
<tskorte> voila : Sadly that does not make any difference either :/
<Hans_Henrik> any idea what program i can use to make Video DVD's? (except for DeVeDe)
<Jaybuz> Help please :(
<voila> tskorte: well same things happes with me too
<Iowan> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jaybuz> i'm stuck on this stupid eeePC
<ZaNeIuM> startup aplications sould like it?
<tskorte> voila : Dang :/
<voila> jaybuzz: what do you want , i think all your data has been lost on sda ,
<voila> jaybuz: why dun you install new ubuntu ?
<sumeetbali> if anyone is familiar with hackntosh please pm me.
<Taha> I have tried to install Ubuntu many time, but sadly, this is what happens. I click on the install option (does the same when I try live cd), and it the logo (that fades in and fades out) appears. After a while, this black window appears and pauses at: "Starting remaining crypto disks..." The DVD/CD drive stops reading the DVD, and the computer just freezes.
<Jaybuz> volia: seriously?
<Guest32320> Plugh:I still can't open the mp4 video
<Taha> many times*
<Ignatius> hey guys, I have an External HardDrive formatted to Ext3 and when I plug the USB cable into my laptop it isn't detected. Any ideas how to mount this drive?
<voila> jaybuz: lololol , yaa everthing on sda
<Jaybuz> sda is 500GB drive, ah shit
<Jaybuz> so windows is gone
<voila> yaa it depends on file you write to hardisk
<chachen> ohai
<Jaybuz> but why does grub not load
<Guest32320> Plugh Do I need to convert first
<rip> hello.  Why is the latest 'emacs' package in Ubuntu 'main' 22.2?  22.3 was released more than a year ago and 23.1 was released 4 months ago...
<Taha> Is there any sort of queue? Or is this some sort of every-man-for-himself?
<voila> jaybuzz : grub is not loaded because grub is loaded on first 512 bytes on your sda , which you has been overwrite
<yancho> http://pastebin.ca/1682607 <- anyone can help me get ssh based on key login working please? I have an ubuntu and debian servers .. debian can connect to ubuntu ok but ubuntu is not connecting to debian .. same process used. thanks
<kostkon> !patience | Taha
<ubottu> Taha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Taha> I'll repeat my question just in case you missed it the first time.
<Taha> I have tried to install Ubuntu many times, but sadly, this is what happens. I click on the install option (does the same when I try live cd), and it the logo (that fades in and fades out) appears. After a while, this black window appears and pauses at: "Starting remaining crypto disks..." The DVD/CD drive stops reading the DVD, and the computer just freezes.
<voila> jaybuz : grub is not loaded because grub is loaded on first 512 bytes on your sda , which you has been overwrite
<Taha> ubottu: Opps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Opps
<Taha> ubottu: You don't?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about You don't?
<Taha> ubottu: Are you some sort of bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Plugh> alexandre: If you didn't get a reply yet, right click switcher panel in corner and select Preferences. You can tell it to show only the current workspace.
<chaitu> Taha: are you able to boot using it as live cd?
<Jaybuz> But i reinstalled Ubuntu now it still doesn't work
<Guest32320> I need to open a video as layers so that I can make it a gif animation in GIMP. I think I've installed GAP but I still can't open the mp4 file. Help me
<ssm2017> jrib: thank you for attention : installing seahorse plugin and restarted nautilus did the trick
<RolaBlade> hi... where can i set environment variables in Ubuntu?
<Plugh> Guest32320: If you have the right program and codecs installed you should be able to play the video without converting it first.
<jeeves_moss> how can I get a report from the OS how large a drive is?  I have a 250Gb Seagate drive in this external case, and it's only reporting to GPARTED as a 120Gb drive
<Taha> chaitu: No, it does the same when I boot from Live CD.
<kostkon> RolaBlade, .bashrc?
<coachz> how can i make an icon to launch AND connect to terminal server client?   i tried  "tsclient  mysaved_config"  but no luck,  it jjust opens the client window and waits for me to hit connect
<g73> My sound  on flash websites is sturringgggggggggg
<g73> how to fix
<Taha> chaitu: Do you want to see my PC specifications?
<RolaBlade> konstkon: Can you please brief me on how i can do that?
<voila> Jaybuz : now is ubuntu s only the os on ur system ?
<alexandre> Plugh, where is the switcher panel?
<chaitu> Taha: did you try a different cd? maybe that cd is corrupted?
<Plugh> Oh, Guest32320 was using gimp-gap. Not sure what it is set to hand.e
<kostkon> RolaBlade, don't really know exactly; just google it
<Cuddles> anyone familiar with x11vnc?
<Jaybuz> what exactly does this mean then: sudo dd if=chromiumos.img of=/dev/sda bs=4m
<Plugh> alexandre: Maybe I got the wrong name. I was referring to the thing in the bottom right corner of your screen (in the right side of the bottom toolbar) that lets you change from one desktop to another.
<Taha> chaitu: I burned 3 DVDs in total
<Taha> chaitu: They all failed
<alabd> !openJDK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openJDK
<Taha> chaitu: I even tried Fedora, and Fedora didn't work either
<voila> Jaybuz: this mean you have write chrominumour.img over sda (your hard disk )
<mcurran> Plugh the workspace switcher
<maco> !info openjdk
<ubottu> Package openjdk does not exist in karmic
<Jaybuz> if my 500GB drive is wiped then yes. Ubuntu is only thing left
<Teleken> if anyone known anything about getting UDMA to work with legacy IDE driver please msg me!
<maco> !info openjdk-6-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 6b16-1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 252 kB, installed size 812 kB
<maco> alabd: ^
 * Taha feels unnoticed.
<Plugh> mcurran: RIght. I knew switcher was in the name somewhere.
<Guest32320> Plugh Google does nothing. How can i find out? It doesn't have a wiki. It's an ass to install. It's an ass to deal with and I hate it. Why can't they have this feature by default?
<alabd> maco: what is it ?thanks
<Taha> Can anyone besides chaitu help me out?
<Taha> I have tried to install Ubuntu many times, but sadly, this is what happens. I click on the install option (does the same when I try live cd), and it the logo (that fades in and fades out) appears. After a while, this black window appears and pauses at: "Starting remaining crypto disks..." The DVD/CD drive stops reading the DVD, and the computer just freezes.
<maco> !info openjdk-6-jre > alabd
<Plugh> Guest32320: Can your machine play the mp4 video file outside of GIMP?
<Guest32320> No
<Guest32320> It doesn't have the codec
<voila> Taha: just guss , try from new cd/dvd
<jeeves_moss> how can I get a report from the OS how large a drive is?  I have a 250Gb Seagate drive in this external case, and it's only reporting to GPARTED as a 120Gb drive
<Plugh> Guest32320: if your computer can't play the video file, GIMP (gap) won't be able to access the file either.
<mcurran> Taha:  Have you tried the alternate install iso
<spO> how do you list current installed kernels
<Taha> voila: I burned 3 DVDs, and they all failed
<spO> hwo do you uninstall a kernel
<Taha> mcurran: What alternate ISO?
<Gadget3000> Guest32320: libmpeg2-4 ?
<chaitu> Taha: you might want to try a new drive.. I dont see a reason why it will not boot being honest with you
<voila> Taha: which os is already installed ?
<mcurran> there's a text based installer which works for older machines
<Synn> Hello, I installed LAMP on a clean ubuntu jaunty server and when I try to login to mysql i get wrong password error, when I run with --skip-grant-tables and check out the users table, its empty appart from 'debian-sys-maint'... anyone know how to add a root user?
<ZaNeIuM> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<voila> Taha: which os is already installed ?
<Guest32320> Plugh: Ach so. But wouldn't that that if I installed odt GIMP could use odt
<Taha> voila: Windows XP
<Taha> chaitu: Hmm
<xae8koo> Hello
<Taha> chaitu: Is that my only solution?
<Cuddles> anyone help me out with x11vnc?
<alabd> kostkon: both 5 and 6 java is installed on system but firefox detects 5  , anyway there is problem with both java  , means that applet can not be opened by other browsers too .. except sun-java-jre and sun-java-bin and sun-java-plugin should any other package be installed ?
<Guest32320> Gadget3000:?
<Taha> chaitu: This drive has been working perfectly fine so far. =\
<xae8koo> I want a sidebar that show cpu-usage, ram usage, and nettwork usage?
<Taha> Do you guys want my PC specifications?
<xae8koo> Is that possible in gnome?
<knoppies> Cuddles, I doubt I can, but Im curious as to what your problem is.
<Taha> Maybe my PC is too underpowered?
<Ignatius> hey guys, I have an External HardDrive formatted to Ext3, but when I plug the USB cable into my laptop it isn't detected. Any ideas how to mount this drive?
<Taha> Maybe my PC is too overpowered?
<chaitu> Taha:  can you try using the cds in a diff machine? that might give you some answers
<Plugh> Guest32320: odt?
<knoppies> xae8koo, you looking for a program called conky
<severy> hi all
<Taha> mcurran: Which alternate ISO?
<spO> how do i list or search of what is installed?
<Guest32320> Plugh: Wouldn't it be easier if I converted the file to a format that xubuntu could read?
<Gadget3000> Guest32320: I haven't been listening to the whole problem but that package is what vlc uses to play mp4 files
<Jaybuz> I wiped about 150GB in about 2 seconds???
<Taha> chaitu: They worked on my 5 year old computer.
<coachz> i thought _mydata would sort above apps in file browser,  how can i put mydata above apps
<severy> i have a little problem with my radeon driver
<Taha> chaitu: But not this computer
<wapko> linxeh: found anything yet ? try looking at vobcopy then :P
<greezmunkey> xae8koo, yes I have run across that, I'll check my HDD...
<Cuddles> when i try to run vncpasswd ~/.vnc/passwd it tells me it is not there or doesnt exist
<knoppies> sp0, you can look at either the synaptic package manager, or the Add/Remove under applications
<voila> Taha : do you try to install ubuntu by inserting it into cd/dvd driver , then from windows dobule click on cd icons , man like we install any software
<xand_> Plugh, thats not the issue, my system is working fine
<xae8koo> greezmunkey: ?
<Guest32320> Plugh: Open document text format
<severy> when i use vesa everything works but when i use radeon, all i get is a black screen when i start gdm
<spO> knoppies, i am talking about with console
<severy> anyone know how to solve this?
<Plugh> Guest32320: What does odt have to do with a video file?
<chaitu> Taha: that shows its not a issue with cds then.. how about your specs?
<Taha> voila: No, I have configured my BIOS to boot from the CD/DVD drive before my primary hard drive.
<xand_> Plugh, my problem is just the names of device mapper devices. I want to change them
<knoppies> spO, oh, not sure.
<Taha> chaitu: I'll upload my specifications in a moment.
<greezmunkey> xae8koo, I DL'd an applet like that, but I deleted it, I found it using google
<Taha> chaitu: http://pastie.org/710209.txt
<knoppies> spO, I assume it would be an apt command, try man page the apt command
<Taha> chaitu: My PC specifications
<knoppies> greezmunkey, can you remember what it was called?
<xae8koo> greezmunkey: Ok
<xae8koo> But I would like something more flashy
<Taha> chaitu: Maybe I have too much RAM?
<greezmunkey> xae8koo, no, but I remember the search, hold a sce, brbr
<Taha> chaitu: I have 4 GB of RAM.
<maco> spO: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<voila> Taha: if you want to install ubunutu , then i you should try to install it from windows ,
<iper74>  
<maco> spO: thatll give everything thats installed
<Taha> voila: I tried that, and that also failed
<Guest32320> Gadget3000: I see. But it still would be easier if I just coverted it
<linxeh> wapko: fwiw - vobcopy does what I want :)
<voila> oh ok
<Taha> voila: You mean in a virtual machine?
<Plugh> xand_: You will need to lookup info on the mapper program. You have to be careful trying to change device names as they may also appear in /etc/fstab and in your grub boot configuration. If you don't change them all properly your machine may not boot properly.
<chaitu> Taha: nope it has nothing to do with RAM
<Guest32320> Plugh: Nothing
<kaffedroid> hi! can someone help me? Surround doesn't work here with an Ensoniq 1371 :\
<Taha> chaitu: To be honest, I'm really stumped.
<Gadget3000> Guest32320: Yeha, just convert it
 * Taha will be right back.
<chaitu> my guess would be bios
<MK13> does anyone here know if the b43 driver is supported by hostapd?
<chaitu> again thats my guess... :)
<Guest32320> Gadget3000: To what format?
<joshua6> anyone know how to add magnet link protocol to google chrome?
<Gadget3000> kaffedroid: in what way does it not work
<rip> hello.  Why is the latest 'emacs' package in Ubuntu 'main' 22.2?  22.3 was released more than a year ago and 23.1 was released 4 months ago...
<cutout> how can I convert a swf file to 3gp?
<Plugh> Guest32320: Why not just install the codec and/or files you need to play the video?
<kaffedroid> Gadget3000, when I run speaker-test -c5, only front channels are audible
<rsk> rip because the package master decided it
<voila> Taha: no i m not asking for virtual machine , i just say , we can intall ubutnu from windows like we install any software , jsut double click on cd/dvd icons that comes ,   if it doesnot work , then sorry
<mcurran> Taha:  Here's the ubuntu complete list of download servers - Most or all of these will have the alternate iso
<bcj> Has anyone had any experience installing to, then booting from, a CompactFlash drive?
<mcurran> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<Guest32320> Plugh and Gadget3000: I'll be heading for #GIMP but thanks for your help so far.
<Plugh> Guest32320: See you when you arrive. :-)
<joshyfluff> hai
<cutout> how can I convert a swf file to 3gp?
<mcurran> bcj:  You should do a persistent live install and use the directions at Pendrivelinux.com
<mcurran> way cooler than a standard install
<EvRide> uh... I don't believe they're convertable cutout
<greezmunkey> Here's a link to some panel applets: http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=154
<bcj> mcurran: Is there any reason why installing directly to the drive shouldn't work?
<hamchan> voila: you could try something called wubi which would install ubuntu in windows, but otherwise ubuntu is an operating system
<Jaybuz> I guess i'll reinstall windows then
<Gevaudan82> Hello...does anyone know how how to re-direct a specific webapp entry (/example) from http to https using modjk...It appears that modjk is redirecting before my re-write rules kick in...is there a work around?
<Ignatius> hey guys, I have an External HardDrive formatted to Ext3, but when I plug the USB cable into my laptop it isn't detected. Any ideas how to mount this drive?
<mcurran> bcj:  It wil work, it's just not as fun, and you can't use it on other computers two
<rip> rsk:  how can I convince the package master to update the 'emacs' package to the latest version?
<rsk> rip file a bug report
<cdoublejj> So if i want to dual boot with xp is it possible to make xp the first option in grub and make it auto select after so many seconds?
<bcj> mcurran: This is an embedded server
<crohakon> Ignatius, is the driver turned on? =)
<Taha> mcurran: Which version do I download?
<cutout> EvRide thanks! at least you answred :P
<Taha> voila: Yep, that is the one that failed
<Ignatius> crohakon: yep :)
<lstarnes> rip: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ConstantineXVI> Can Empathy do video calls to/from someone using Gmail video chat?
<Plugh> cdoublejj: yes, its possible
<bcj> mcurran: The CompactFlash is plugged into an IDE converter _inside_ the machine.
<EvRide> yes cdoublejj
<EvRide> lol cutout
<voila> ignatius: man mount
<cdoublejj> any how to's?
<crohakon> Ignatius, well, that is the extent of my help! Sorry. =)
<mcurran> that depends on your configuration taha
<voila> ignatius: man mount
<Scunizi> Is it possible to create a seperate *sources.list* file containing only 3rd party repos & ppa with the intent to upgrade only specific packages you want from that list? Basically as a means of control so when you see a new version of a package it isn't comingled with the entire list of packages in the main sources.list.
<Plugh> cdouble, grub 1 or 2?
<rip> lstarnes: 9.10
<EvRide> I'm a flash developer, and the swf is compiled bytecode to run just in the flash player
<joshyfluff> i can't install stuff from the Ubuntu software center, it just says "not available in current data". do i just need to do sudo apt-get update?
<cdoublejj> what ever comes with 9.04 ubuntu
<maco> joshyfluff: likely
<maco> cdoublejj: grub1
<joshyfluff> ok, thanks ^^
<mcurran> karmic > x64 or I386 alternate
<cdoublejj> okay then
<cdoublejj> grub 1
<Kudi> what is /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose auth /var/run/gdm/auth- for -gdm- yerGCS/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<maco> cdoublejj: just copy the windows paragraph from the bottom to above that "automagic kernels" line
<Ignatius> voila: sorry, allow me to rephrase the question slightly. How can I mount it if I don't know the device name or anything like that?
<Duskao> anyone know the irc for moonos?
<nytek_> joshjfluff: try sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<lstarnes> Kudi: that's X, which is the display server
<cdoublejj> thanks maco i think i should be able to figure that i was just looking at the boot list file
<maco> cdoublejj: i think there's a begin automagic kerls line and an end one, and it needs to go before the begin line
<Kudi> lstarnes: i wish there was a way to automatically kill everythin i dont absolutly need
<voila> joshyfluff: well the software you want to install is not in the repository , that are added in ur pc , then you should add repository which provide ur requied software , for this do google
<nytek_> Kudi: sledgehammer!
<lstarnes> Kudi: are you using any graphical programs?
<mcurran> bcj:  Then just install to the drive with ubiquity like you would your hd then - I was just making a suggestion (I had fun setting up persistent installs on thumbdrives)  I actually had three distros dual booting persistent live environments on a usb stick
<coachz> i thought _mydata would sort above apps in file browser,  how can i put mydata above apps in nautilus
<farciarz84> hi I would like to join mp3+jpeg in one video file. Any idea?, thx in advance.
<maco> coachz: name it 1mydata?
<Synn> Hello, I installed LAMP on a clean ubuntu jaunty server and when I try to login to mysql i get wrong password error, when I run with --skip-grant-tables and check out the users table, its empty appart from 'debian-sys-maint'... anyone know how to add a root user?
<Plugh> cdoublejj: If you have grub already set with the boot choices, you need to set "default=n" and "timeout=s", where n is a number for the choice you want as the default (numbers start from 0), and s is the delay in seconds before your default choice is used for booting.
<Iowan> cdoublejj: You can select the default OS in /boot/grub/menu.lst- default is first one (0)
<Scunizi> farciarz84: mp3 is an audio file..
<coachz> maco, that looks like crap
<rip> rsk: file a bug report on launchpad?   Also, is it because demand for the latest 'emacs' is very little within the Ubuntu community?  I ask because Fedora seems to always get the latest version of emacs within a couple of weeks of the newest release
<farciarz84> Scunizi: so what?
<Kudi> lstarnes: im using openbox with exaile, pidgin, tint2, firefox....thats most of the time...sometimes transmission
<coachz> can i put some inocuos punctiation
<bcj> mcurran: I've already installed.
<Taha> So am I left to a horrible curse of not being able to install Ubuntu or Fedora?
<Kudi> nytek_: ill check it out
<severy> how do i install radeon drivers?
<lstarnes> Kudi: you will need X for that
<joshyfluff> voila: i am installing from a fresh install
<bcj> mcurran: It wont boot for some reason.
<Taha> :(
<joshyfluff> voila:i'll get it eventually ^^
<Scunizi> farciarz84: or do you mean to combine pic and audio together in a file that can .. say.. play a slide show with an audio overlay?
<greezmunkey> farciarz84, you want to mix sound, dubb sound to a jpeg video?
<maco> rip: ubuntu doesnt add new upstream versions of software after ubuntu releases. the new version would go into the next development release
<nytek_> Kudi: let me know the result
<maco> rip: only bugfixes & security fixes go in post-release
<bcj> I know there are issues with some drives not identifying themselves correctly, but I bought this one specifically for the reason that it is bootable.
<voila> joshyfluff: i didn;t get u , well what u want to install
<ZaNeIuM> anyone know where the sessions options would be in karmic, please.
<farciarz84> Scunizi: yes I need to combine it
<maco> ZaNeIuM: system> preferences > sessions
<alabd> kostkon: both 5 and 6 java is installed on system but firefox detects 5  , anyway there is problem with both java  , means that applet can not be opened by other browsers too .. except sun-java-jre and sun-java-bin and sun-java-plugin should any other package be installed ?Good day every one , which packages should be installed to open a java web base app ? sun-java-bin & sun-java-jre & sun-java- plugin are installed , but firefox can not open a java ap
<alabd> plet on linux(ubuntu) that firefox can open it in vista of course it is opened in another system with linux debian5, why ?  , means that applet can not be opened by other browsers too .. except sun-java-jre and sun-java-bin and sun-java-plugin should any other package be installed ?
<Kudi> nytek_: is it in the repositories and do i need the "!"?
<joshyfluff> voila: apt-get update solved the problem.
<ZaNeIuM> its not there as i looked
<farciarz84> greezmunkey: I want to publish my mp3 witha picuture on youtube.
<rip> maco: but emacs 23.1 has been out for 4 months now, and 9.10 was released last month
<maco> alabd: uninstall 5?
<voila> ok ok
 * Taha feels left out.
<ZaNeIuM> maco
<maco> rip: feature freeze was....august though, i think
<voila> Taha: dun be depressed ,
<lstarnes> Kudi: he might have referred to an actual sledgehammer
 * Taha realizes that no one cares about his disablility of not being able to install Ubuntu.
<severy> hi all
<Taha> voila: xD
<nytek_> Kudi: repositories? for?
<mcurran> bcj:  Probably has something to do with the grub instructions and your IDE micky mouse rig
<alabd> maco: Good day every one , which packages should be installed to open a java web base app ? sun-java-bin & sun-java-jre & sun-java- plugin are installed , but firefox can not open a java applet on linux(ubuntu) that firefox can open it in vista of course it is opened in another system with linux debian5, why ?  , means that applet can not be opened by other browsers too .. except sun-java-jre and sun-java-bin and sun-java-plugin should any other package
<alabd>  be installed ?
<Jaybuz> I'm reinstalling Windows, yay!
<maco> rip: if nobody requested it by then...
<Taha> voila: I'm trying to bring attention, so people may help me.
<Taha> voila: Unfortuantely, no one knows the solution
<maco> alabd: if youve got 5 & 6 and its using 5 but you want 6, just remove 5
<voila> Taha: hahahaa lololzz
<Taha> Are you all regular Ubuntu users?
<lstarnes> Taha: have you tried the alternate cd?
<Ignatius> Taha: so if no one knows, why keep asking?
<voila> good way to draw aatention
<Kudi> nytek_: oh i thought sledge hammer was a program lol
<bcj> mcurran: It's not Jerry-rigged.
<Scunizi> farciarz84: there's LiVeS at www.getdeb.net which I think will do that.. and perhaps kdenlives which is in the repos.  the most other video editors available only deal with video streams and not static jpg's.. at least from what I've found.
<Taha> lstarnes: I honestly don't understand. I got a list of download mirrors, but none of them are labelled alternate CD.
<bcj> Jury-rigged*
<Cuddles> so x11vnc shows up in my synaptic as installed but it still wont let me change the pass word. so why does it tell me its not there
<cdoublejj> so right before this http://slexy.org/view/s21S2JpHtY i paste this http://slexy.org/view/s21KxzvFKw i ofund it on this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+question/11305
<Taha> Ignatius: There is still hope inside of me.
<Cuddles> and that I should install tightvnc
<Plugh> Taha: Why can't you install?
<nytek_> Kudi: lol, so much going on in this channel, i forgot already. but, to answer your question, hell yeah you need the !
<voila> Taha: do one thing
<maco> Taha: the CDs are labeled either "desktop" or "alternate"
<lstarnes> Taha: are you using the 64-bit version of ubuntu or the 32-bit version>
<maco> Taha: you want the "alternate" one
<mcurran> Taha:  What architecture do you want...
<Taha> Plugh: After the logo fades and fades out, it gets stuck at "Starting remaining crypto disks..."
<mcurran> Where do you live..
<rip> maco:  ok, so what is the correct way to fix this problem...  File a bug report on launchpad requesting an update of 'emacs' to latest version?
<Taha> lstarnes: 32-bit version I believe
<voila> Taha: boot from live cd , then chroot to ur harddisk , then format it compeltly
<mcurran> I'll give you the direct link O.K.
<nytek_> Kudi: lol, im sorry if i got you excited, what was the question again/
<nytek_> ?
<farciarz84> Scunizi: I've tried kdenlives and lives without result :/ also kino and many more
<alabd> maco that is not problem both have problem to open applet
<Taha> voila: Is that my only solution?
<alabd> which packages should be installed to open a java web base app ? sun-java-bin & sun-java-jre & sun-java- plugin are installed , but firefox can not open a java applet on linux(ubuntu) that firefox can open it in vista of course it is opened in another system with linux debian5, why ?  , means that applet can not be opened by other browsers too .. except sun-java-jre and sun-java-bin and sun-java-plugin should any other package be installed ?
<cdoublejj> ooohhh http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<maco> rip: er wait
<cdoublejj> looks like good how to
<maco> rip: 23.1 IS in 9.10 and 10.04
<Plugh> Taha: You are/were using encryption on your hard drive partitions?
<kaffedroid> hi! can someone help me? Surround doesn't work here with an Ensoniq 1371 :\ ... and I'm running out of ideas!
<kraitos> i can't control audio volume. can anyone help?
<Kudi> nytek_: if there was a program that killed all uneeded processes
<voila> Taha: it is one solution from thousands
<Taha> Plugh: Nope.
<mcurran> alabd;  I don't think anybody understands that
<Taha> voila: Hmm, I see.
<Scunizi> farciarz84: from what I've read Lives should allow you to combine video, pictures and audio.. I"ve been watching it for a couple years.. it's getting pretty mature.
<Taha> voila: I'll try it, but I'll need to back everything up.
<Kudi>  nytek_: sometimes ill see like 9 firefoxs in htop
<voila> Taha: how much bit cpu do u have ?
<lstarnes> Taha: look in the mirrors for ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Taha> Plugh: My PC specifications can be found here: http://pastie.org/710209.txt
<alabd> mcurran:  why ?
<Taha> voila: http://pastie.org/710209.txt
<Cuddles> any advise on this problem?
<bjorn> hi, how can I use rsync to backup t
<Taha> voila: 32-Bit
<nytek_> Kudi: what unwanted processes?
<argentino> how do i see what the /dev.... of my pendrive??
<bjorn> data from a windows system
<voila> Taha: may be ubuntu is 32 bit too ?
<Taha> Yes, I'm pretty sure it's 32 bit.
<bcj> I've got a recovery console; how do I check grub is set up correctly?
<Taha> I'm almost sure it is
<farciarz84> Scunizi: ok I will try to figth with it, but windows video maker makes it in 5sec (but I don't have windows)
<voila> argentino: do fdisk -l , then see for sdb
<Kudi> nytek_: will right now swift for is running twice taking 13.9 cpu each
<Taha> Even if it was 64-bit, it should still be able to install. It just won't be able to perform very good.
<Taha> very well*
<argentino> voila, ive done that but i dont see anything sbd
<Taha> Plugh: Any ideas?
<greezmunkey> Scunizi, what about Blender for that? I haven't tried it, but it may work...
<Taha> mcurran: After I select the mirror, which version do I select?
<mcurran> Taha:  Why wouldn't x64 perform well if it's supported
<voila> argentino: do fdisk -l , give us the output
<Kudi> nytek_: exaile is running like 4 times
<bjorn> hi, how can I use rsync to backup data from a windows computer, using wlan?
<Taha> mcurran: If it wasn't I meant
<Taha> mcurran: Since I have a 32-bit CPU
<nytek_> Kudi: have you tried to kill some of them via htop or ps -a?
<Plugh> Blender isn't the easiest of programs to use. It isn't meant to be just a video editor.
<maco> Plugh: er it isnt a video editor, is it? its an animation generator
<Cale> I'd like to use SCIM rather than iBus in Karmic, but it doesn't seem to be working. I've selected scim as my input method in the language support options and restarted X, but the notification area icon isn't appearing and even if I select SCIM explicitly as my input method in an editbox, it doesn't activate.
<rip> maco:  oops... i didn't notice it, when I upgraded to 9.10, i thought emacs would automatically be upgraded, but it wasn't...  i will look into this...  thanks
<maco> rip: it wasnt?
<newnickgoeshere> Guys somethings wron with my Ubuntu Software Center. Whenever i try to install anything it says, ""Requires installation of untrusted packages: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<Taha> What does "Starting remaining crypto disks..." even mean?
<Kudi> nytek_:when i kill 1 it ushhly kills all of them most of the time
<newnickgoeshere> Whats wrongg??
<Scunizi> farciarz84: yes.. I know.. I've also been looking for a replacement for windows video maker.. Lives has come the closest. http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<Plugh> maco: No it isn't but it is supposed to handle some compositing
<maco> rip: umm thats a bug if you're still using 9.04's emacs...unless you manually compiled emacs before and thus have it in /usr/local/bin...
<mcurran> Taha:  If you want x32 bit, then select "karmic \" and then "ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso"
<Taha> mcurran: That's the one I currently have burned. 9.10 32-bit
<Plugh> For video editing, there is LiVES, Kino, and Cinelerra.
<newnickgoeshere> Guys somethings wron with my Ubuntu Software Center. Whenever i try to install anything it says, ""Requires installation of untrusted packages: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<nytek_> Kudi: are all of the same processes using the same amount of your cpu?
<Taha> mcurran: Oh wait
<Taha> mcurran: What's the difference between alternate and original?
<mcurran> WOW
 * Taha likes the silence.
<Cale> (The reason that I'd like to switch from iBus to SCIM is that iBus seems to enjoy crashing a whole lot.)
<Kudi> nytek_: yes...but diffrent PID's
<maco> Taha: theres no "original"
<lstarnes> Taha: the alternate cd is designed to work in situations where the desktop version fails
<mcurran> The alternate installer is text based and it installs the system first and then goes back and installs packages, it's for systems with less ram
<lstarnes> Taha: it also supports additional options and allows you to pick what packages get installed
<maco> Taha: desktop is the live cd. its for basic installs. alternate is a text-based installer for people needing expert tools
<Taha> Hmm... I have 4 GB RAM (if you are wondering).
<nytek_> Kudi: try to kill on of the programs that seem to havemultiple copies running and rerun the program.
<Plugh> Taha, what version of Ubuntu are you trying to use? Can you boot it as a live CD/DVD?
<mdeonte> this is is a silly question but what would be the command to rename a file from .exe to .doc
<Taha> 9.10. And live CD has the same issue.
<mdeonte> ONE file
<Kudi> nytek_: same thing with /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemeon i see about 20 of them all taking .3 mem %
<maco> mdeonte: why would you do that? sending out email viruses?
<Plugh> mdeonte: mv old-file-name new-file-name
<erUSUL> !cli | mdeonte
<ubottu> mdeonte: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<voila> Taha: do you have encrypted hard disk of your windows ?
<Taha> voila: No, I do not. How do I check
<mcurran> mdeonte sudo mv <oldname.exe> <newname.doc>
<nytek_> Kudi: i have the same thing, i dont see a problem with it. i honestly dont know the specific reson.
<Cuddles> anyone got any ideas on this?
<Taha> Also, why is there only one operator?
<mdeonte> got it. thanks erUSUL mcurran maco Plugh
<lstarnes> mdeonte: note that that will only rename the file
<voila> Taha: i do googling then i see same mssge displays
<Kudi> nytek_: ok im jus being paranoid then
<nytek_> Kudi: plus, what kind of processor do you have?
<maco> Taha: operator?
<lstarnes> mdeonte: it will not convery it from a windows executable to an office document
<Taha> voila: Let me trying googling it
<lstarnes> *convert
<voila> Taha: may be this can be the problem , or may be direction
<nytek_> Kudi: you might be, :). how is your computer running?
<Taha> maco: Only FloodBot3 is an operator in this channel
<voila> ok
<mdeonte> lstarnes: DUH
<voila> Taha: put your error there in google
<Plugh> Cuddles, didn't see your question in amongst all the activity here.
<farciarz84> Scunizi: have you ever tried to make sth similiar with lives?
<maco> Taha: oh because ops dont sit around with their hats on. just op themselves as necessary
<lstarnes> mdeonte: saying that in all caps not necessary
<Taha> voila: I did. I found nothing on Google
<Taha> :(
<lukjad007> mdeonte Trying to trick e-mail into not seeing the virus, eh?
<maco> Taha: most of us have aliases to op, kick/ban/etc, and deop immediately (no, im not an op in this channel)
<Taha> maco: Ah, kay.
<Taha> maco: Hidden, eh?
<lstarnes> mdeonte: I was just making sure that you knew.  I am very sorry if I offended you
<rip> maco:  there seems to be a discrepency here... probably a bug.  I did not manually compile emacs anytime and have always been using official Ubuntu emacs package(s).   This is the situation:  I have the 'emacs' meta-package (in 'main') installed which is reported as 23.1, but it has as dependencies emacs22* in 'main', not emacs23 in 'universe'...   So this seems to be a bug. Also, my next question is shouldn't emacs23 be in 'main', not 'univ
<rip> erse'?
<yadudoc> Hi, Is there any problem if you format a drive to ntfs under an extended partition ? I'm seeing ntfs greyed out in the gparted format-to list
<Kudi> nytek_: normally cpu fluctuates between 5-30, around 75 when opening applications, ram is about 30%
<ODST> Under applications, I see Wine. How do I completely remove it? Everything Ive tried not work. :(
<h_> I want to use windows fonts in ubuntu 9.10... Can someone tell me what to do
<nytek_> Kudi: do you experience any lag or anything?
<Kudi> nytek_: sometimes....
<waldek> hi
<Kudi> nytek_: firefox freezes sometimes
<mcurran> Are there any other cool channels on a separate server maybe?  Is there any other popular ubuntu channels on IRC
<maco> rip: oh thats interesting. well having "emacs" metapackage depend on emacs23 wouldve required moving emacs to universe....but hrm the version # shouldnt have been updated to 23 in that case
<ajmitch> rip: the version number is a mouthful - it's 23.1+1-4ubuntu2+22.2+0ubuntu6 which indicates that it was switched back to emacs22 as the default
<nytek_> Kudi: how often?
<greezmunkey> Windows fonts in Ubuntu: http://embraceubuntu.com/2007/09/16/installing-vista-fonts-in-ubuntu/
<maco> ajmitch: oh wow thats long
<maco> ajmitch: rmadison didnt show all that O_O
<mcurran> Is there a command to join another channel from this line?  like /join
<ajmitch> maco: yeah, I remember the discussion when it happened :)
<ODST> Under applications, I see Wine. How do I completely remove it?
<maco> ajmitch: ah
<Dr_Willis> mcurran:  /join #funstuff
<maco> mcurran: yes, /join is the command
<lstarnes> mcurran: that's it
<ubuntu9> greezmunkey: i read that already.... Im talking about making the screen fonts look like the fonts in windows
<mcurran> I mean join another server from this line - sorry
<yadudoc> mcurran, /join itself :)
<maco> mcurran: what irc client?
<Kudi> nytek_: uhhhmmm maybe twice a day
<lstarnes> mcurran: it's either /newserver, /server, or /connect
<maco> mcurran: if irssi, /connect irc.server.com
<maco> mcurran: /server would disconnect you from the current one
<zerq> if not irssi, install irssi ;)
<greezmunkey> ubuntu9, I guess your could run Windows, that'd do it...:/
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt - read the docs for your irc client of choice. :)
<nytek_> Kudi: when it freezes again, find out what your processor is doing
<Plugh> ODST, use synaptic to find the installed Wine packages and remove them.
<yadudoc> Hmm... Does anyone know why Gparted won't let a drive in extended format get converted to NTFS ???
<Kudi> nytek_: ushally around 100%
<maco> yadudoc: because thats not something you can in-place change? you need to reformat
<maco> ext2->ext3, sure, but...
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  a extended partiion holds LOGICAL partitions. make a logical partiton in th extended
<nytek_> ODST: you can also use apt-cache search "package name"
<ubuntu9> greezmunkey What font are u using
<maco> ooooo *that* meaning of extended
<MK13> i just setup hostapd with this tutorial: http://blog.robin.smidsrod.no/index.php/2008/08/08/how_to_setup_an_atheros_based_access_poi  , other devices now see the ssid i put up however they have no internet access (i do not know if this is because of IP problems or bridging problems)
<nytek_> Kudi: hm, what version of firefox do you have?
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, yes... i have done that... I have an exended partition currently FAT32
<voila> good night all
<greezmunkey> ubuntu9, The ones installed, I can read them...
<ubuntu9> greezmunkey how do I get that icon tool bar on the bottom like they have in mac os, and also get those cool computer cpu lines and stuff
<voila> Taha: good night and all the best , i hope you wil solve ur problem
<yadudoc> maco, reformat.... is done... but the option for ntfs in the format list is greyed out...
<mcurran> voila where are you?
<Kudi> nytek_: swiftfox 3.5.5
<rip> ajmitch:  true.  the versioning seems strange.
<voila> mcurran: going to sleep
<MFawzy> Hi guys, After having installed wi7 (only to try it :d ) now ubuntu sees my whole disk as one big part of unallocated space :( both through another system and through the system that was on this hard drive :(
<rip> maco:  yeah.  so will it take to the next Ubuntu release (10.04) for emacs23 to be moved into 'main' replacing emacs22 as the default?
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  Hmm.. double check what fdisk -l says, you can have primary, extended, then logicals in the extended.   you may want to pastebin the putput of fdisk -l  for us
<maco> yadudoc: when you say extended, you mean as opposed to primary, or you mean the long name for the ext2/3/4 class of filesystems?
<nytek_> Kudi: i use firefox 3.0.14 and ive never had a problem with freezing
<maco> rip: i guess
<voila> mcurran: do you have some work from me ? lolz
<greezmunkey> ubuntu9, haven't looked into it...
<maco> ubuntu9: there are a lot of dock applications
<ODST> It's still there
<maco> ubuntu9: avant-window-navigator and docky come to mind
<yadudoc> maco not the ext formats... the usual extended fs under which u can have as many logical drives u want
<ODST> under Applications, it shows a Folder and Wine
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, in a sec
<greezmunkey> ubuntu9, I guess I'm more concerned how it runs, rather than how it looks right now...
<mcurran> Does anyone know how to compile the linux sources from kernel.org?  There is no debian folder in the source tree and I don't want to go through make oldconfig
<maco> yadudoc: ok then thats not fs, thats partition time
<maco> *type
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu9:  check out  docky. its very useable. it has its own ppa repositories for the latest versions.
<voila> good night all
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu9:  some other docks are overkill and crash prone. docky works very well
<maco> yadudoc: you need to put the logical partitions in there
<ODST> I need it completely gone
<voila> take care
<nytek_> goodnight voila
<MFawzy> Hi guys, After having installed win 7 (only to try it :d ) now ubuntu sees my whole disk as one big part of unallocated space :( both through another system and through the system that was on this hard drive :(  does any1 know how to over come this ? ?
<hamchan> ubuntu9: i've always had luck with cairo dock
<yadudoc> maco, already have done that :)
<kraitos> can anyone help with audio control?
<ubuntu9> Thanks guys What about those things u put on ur toolbar and it shows cpu use and makes lines and stuff
<maco> yadudoc: so format the logical partitions not the extended one?
<SeaPhor> maco, i just swapped HDDs to see if it was the cd, or my bios, was neither- something with the HDD, with the swapped HDDb on the Live CD the partitioner CAN see the partitions. i don't get it, but i can fresh install 9.04, just not 9.10,,, just an update fyi, will wait for next LTS
<mcurran> Is there a difference between "make menuconfig" "make oldconfig" and "make xconfig"?
<lstarnes> mcurran: yes
<yadudoc> maco,  Dr_Willis  ---->   http://pastebin.com/d2c31c484
<rip> maco:  hmmm.... I will have to install the 'universe' version for now, then.  I hope I won't run into any package conflicts when 10.04 comes around...
<nytek_> kraitos: what about audio control?
<shumphrey> hey Ubuntu dropped its ass on me I think it's the swap partion I got into the recovery console how can I configure my working machine in Ubuntu so my broken machine can use it's display?
<maco> SeaPhor: file bug?
<mcurran> lstarnes:  What's the best one
<shumphrey> and run gparted
<lstarnes> mcurran: menuconfig uses a terminal-based config menu, xconfig is the samr but graphical
<lstarnes> mcurran: oldconfig
<lstarnes> mcurran: is old
<hamchan> ubuntu9: what toolbar? do you mean the dock you wanted or the panels?
<lstarnes> mcurran: menuconfig is the most commonly used one
<yadudoc> maco, hmm... i can't format the extended partition.... I'm on it.. My root /home is all on it...
<maco> yadudoc: what about it?
<kraitos> nytek, i had to remove pulse audio so i can hear pulse audio but know i can't controll audio sound.
<maco> yadudoc: you cant format extended parititions AT ALL
<mcurran> lstarnes do you know where I can get ncurses and ncurses-devel, so I can use menuconfig
<maco> yadudoc: period. doesnt happen
<yadudoc> maco, ok
<lstarnes> mcurran: apt-get
<carneades> hi all, is there a way to turn off home directory encryption once it is already on?
<maco> yadudoc: you need to put a logical parittion in there, then format the logical parititon
<nytek_> kraitos: from the keyboard? or period?
<greezmunkey> ubuntu9, check here: http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=154
<yadudoc> maco, i don't want it either
<Wallace> I'm connecting to my IMAP server (on ubuntu), using TLS to secure the connection.  Problem is, the key I generated last week has the wrong hostname in, and I want to create a new one.  I can't for the life of me remember where that is or what I used to generate it, and I can't find the instructions I followed in the first place.  Anybody know where the certificate lives and how I generate a new one?
<mcurran> no
<Dr_Willis> shumphrey:  just
<Noose> Noose
<lstarnes> mcurran: try aptitude search ncurses
<Dr_Willis> shumphrey:  just  'ssh -x otherbox' and then run the app you want to appear locally
<maco> yadudoc: you want to delete the extended partition and its associated logical parittions and replace them with a primary partition?
<Dr_Willis> shumphrey:  why do you think the swap messed up?
<yadudoc> maco, hmmm.... i already have a logical partition in there.... did u check the pastebin ?
<yadudoc> maco, no...
<maco> yadudoc: you have a lot of logical parititons in there
<ZaNeIuM> i'm trying to add a program to auto start up. im in the 'Startup application preferences' and im in the command line box, do i need to add sudo in this somewhere as i just added "/home/xbmc/live.jaunty.sh" but it didnt seem to work
<kraitos> nytek, i can't control from the volume dock on keyboard and i don't have the icon either.
<paschu> Hi guys!
<maco> yadudoc: 1 NTFS, 2 linux, 1 FAT32
<shumphrey> dr_willis: it says it can't mount some filesystems and it's waiting for swap
<yadudoc> maco, can u see /dev/sda8 ? thats fat32 i want to convert it to ntfs... thats all i want
<Dr_Willis> ZaNeIuM:  running xbmc as root? thats scary.
<paschu> In my room, i get about 40% internetz connection but i cant recieve any byte
<nytek_> kraitos: try running aumix or alsamixer inside terminal
<Dr_Willis> shumphrey:  sounds likeyou may be having deeper hard drive issues.
<gabry> siema
<mcurran> libncurses-dev :)
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  im not sure gparted CAN convert vfat to ntfs.
<gabry> hellow
<kaffedroid> can someone help me? Surround doesn't work here with an Ensoniq 1371 :\ ... and I'm *surely* running out of ideas!
<yadudoc> maco, :) i kinda experiment a lot with filesystems :P and end up really screwed
<ZaNeIuM> Dr_Willis in not running as root?
<kraitos> nytek, i can control it from their but would i have to go there each time to change audio control?
<gabry> :)
<Dr_Willis> ZaNeIuM:  if you run a script with sudo, that script is running as root.
<shumphrey> windows works just fine
<paschu> In my room, i get about 40% internetz connection but i cant recieve any byte
<paschu> WHATS wrong?
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, thats ok.... i can simply delete it and start.... still the problem is that... i don't get the NTFS option in gparted at ALL
<greezmunkey> yadudoc, couldn't you do that experimenting on a usb volume?
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  you did install the ntfsprogs package to enable the ntfs features of gparted?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<ZaNeIuM> oh, sorry i dont know too much about this. i just want to start this driver when i boot up
<shumphrey> On this machine I've had the swap be corrupted, and the Linux Mint partion disappeared when I upgraded to kramic
<ZaNeIuM> right now i have to type in manualy everytime
<Dr_Willis> ZaNeIuM:  what 'driver' is getting ran by xbmc?
<nytek_> kraitos: you had to uninstall gnome-volume-control-pulse?
<ZaNeIuM> my wirelss 360 controller
<yadudoc> greezmunkey, hmm..... had enough ... now my usb can't transfer any faster than 5mbps...
<erUSUL> shumphrey: a corrupted swap or not swap at all is not a critical failure. Linux/ubuntu will happily boot/work without swap parition
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, yes I did....(30 mins back.)
<kraitos> nytek, are you asking or telling me to ?
<shumphrey> sadface
<nytek_> kraitos: asking
<greezmunkey> heh Vikings are killin' Seattle :)
<od3n> anyone know what I should be using to play mp4 files
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, even without that... i was able to partition /dev/sda1 to ntfs with no trouble at all
<Dr_Willis> ZaNeIuM:  if it needs to be ran by root. you can put the command in /etc/rc.local  or make make a script  that runs that command, and run it from the startup manager.
<paschu> In my room I get about 40% wifi connection but i cant recieve 1 byte. Whats wrong?
<kraitos> nytek, ill be back in 10min
<Dr_Willis> ZaNeIuM:  or just make an icon for it on the desktop and double click :)
<nytek_> kraitos: ok
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, maco is there any limit on the number of logical ntfs partitions you can have under an extended partition ?
<betarepeating> agh guys has anyone had a problem with a windoze virus preventing a computer from booting to a cd? trying to run ubuntu livecd to recover, to no success
<ZaNeIuM> im not running a desktop session im running an xbmc session
<betarepeating> can that even happen?
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  Not sure.. ive seen a great many # of logicals. the wiki page may be needed
<maco> yadudoc: not that i know of
<greezmunkey> paschu, in a terminal try iwlist scanning, see if there are other AP's on the same channel as you, and their relative strength...
<ZaNeIuM> and ill have ko keyboad once i move the unit to the livingroom
<Dr_Willis> ZaNeIuM:  if you are not starting X at all.. and the thing needs to get auto ran. then the command should be in /etc/rc.local normally
<paschu> Oh cmon!
<maco> paschu: greezmunkey means "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<Dr_Willis> ZaNeIuM:   how is xbmc displaying the videos then if not using X?
<maco> paschu: or eth1 if yours isnt named wlan0
<greezmunkey> maco, yes, that :)
<maco> paschu: well actually....you can leave out wlan0/eth1 and just do "sudo iwlist scan"
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, maco err.... i got it working
<greezmunkey> yadudoc, could be a cochannel interference thing...
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  was you doing somthing  wrong? or what. :)
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, I never restarted gparted after i install ntfsprogs
<paschu> maco: Done, what to do?
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  :P heh heh - yep. that can cause issues
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, :P its working now ....finally
<ZaNeIuM> Dr_Willis nevermind me, i dont know any of this linux lingo, ive been using this os for only a few weeks
<maco> paschu: *shrug* i was just correcting greezmunkey's command
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, are you a permanent resident here ? :)
<ZaNeIuM> xbmc is a standalown session
<Dr_Willis> ZaNeIuM:  if you want to start somthing  befor X starts, or a user even logs in -> goes in /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  yes. it seems that way :)
<zleap> ZaNeIuM, if you are not sure on what something means feel free to ask
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, I've seen you here lots of times before
<greezmunkey> maco, That's what I do... :)
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  i seem to live here. :) but it keeps me out of trouble
<LOGAN> where can I order 1 CD of xubuntu? Seems I have reached my limit of free shipit CD's
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, can this ppl take more  ??
<LOGAN> and ubuntu
<maco> LOGAN: shop.ubuntu.com?
<paschu> greezmunkey: I scaned now the thins in the terminal. what to do?
<ukmuk> hello, i try to enable my 12' touchscreen  with ubuntu 9.10 as a new feature. but is is not working like that, the touchscreen module is usb based, from gtouch and after pluging the usb in i get a /dev/usb/hiddev0
<maco> LOGAN: wait xubuntu? there arent any of those for shipit to begin with...
<LOGAN> Ma: co checked there, they only sell per 5
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, After my exams i'd love to spend time here... Is that ok? Do I need to do something in order to volunteer ?
<maco> LOGAN: so buy 5 and give 4 away to convert others
<LOGAN> i mean kubuntu heh sorry
<Dr_Willis> Theres other sites that sell ubuntu cd's also.
<ukmuk> if i cat as root /dev/usb/hiddev0 and rubb the screen i get cray signs
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  send me $$$ ? :)  or just hang out here a lot
<greezmunkey> paschu, are there other Ap's in the list?
<ukmuk> does anyone know how to enable this device
<paschu> greezmunkey: Aps?
<maco> paschu: access points
<LOGAN> i checked around, I could only find copies, no originals
<greezmunkey> paschu, access points
<greezmunkey> paschu, you would see them as cells
<K350> How do one kill all running sudo sessions?
<paschu> uhm, somehow i cant see them
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, hehe... Sure.. :) and one more thing... I got into trouble actually making space for arch... It seems unetbootin doesn't get arch booted properly
<paschu> AH, 1 Cell
<Dr_Willis> ukmuk:  you may have to add a new input entry to the xorg.conf  - but im just guessing.
<void_pointer> yadudoc I had to pay $754.34 to hang out here. Sometimes they give a discount
<greezmunkey> paschu, is that the AP you are connecting to?
<ukmuk> this is what i did with evtouch driver
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  arch is weird in many ways. I dont reccomend it for beginners.. (or anyone else really, but use it if you want) :)
<paschu> greezmunkey: YES!
<yadudoc> void_pointer, lolz so whom did u pay ?? are u guys at #ubuntu so very _gullible_
<greezmunkey> paschu, so it's not a wifi issue then other than the weak signal...
<Nasa> Greetings
<greezmunkey> paschu, where is the AP related to your location?
<googeek> Real easy to answer question, as I'm a total newb. How Exactly would I go about doing this:   Add "Direct3D" key to HKEY_CURRENT_USR -> Software -> Wine
<googeek> Add the following String Values to the Direct3D key:
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, well.. i've been using ubuntu for over a year... so i thought being a _CS_ student ... why not try something challenging
<googeek> DirectDrawRenderer                           "opengl"
<googeek> Nonpower2Mode                                "repack"
<paschu> Its in the other side of the house
<googeek> OffscreenRenderingMode                       "fbo"
<googeek> PixelShaderMode                               "enabled"
<FloodBot3> googeek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<googeek> RenderTargetLockMode                       "auto"
<ZaNeIuM> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<void_pointer> yadudoc well, if you can quickly give me the big-Oh of shell sort using a n/2 gap you can volunteer for free
<void_pointer> yadudoc quickly though!
<greezmunkey> paschu, ?
<brian_> is smuxi a gui or terminal based irc client
<Dr_Willis> googeek:  for wine specific stuff you may want to ask in #winehq    Theres wine config files you edit to do that stuff.
<rsk> !info | smuxi
<ubottu> 'smuxi' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<ubottu> smuxi: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<yadudoc> void_pointer,  O(n^2) ??? :P
<Dr_Willis> googeek:  or theres a regedit you use in wine i recall or other wine config tools
<void_pointer> yadudoc oh my. I guess you didn't do sorting algos yet
<paschu> greezmunkey: The router is at the other side of the house
<greezmunkey> paschu, does your connection work better when you are closer to the AP?
<paschu> greezmunkey: Yes
<yadudoc> void_pointer, well... isn't the worst case O(n^2)
<googeek> Dr_WIllis: thanks
<brian_> whenever i go to install anything via command line,  it will show every theme i have and say these were installed and are no longer needed but if i del them  i cant use the theme
<greezmunkey> paschu, I would look to see if your AP is running in low TXmit power mode, or if you can turn it up at all. What type of AP is it?
<Dr_Willis> brian_:  what things?
<paschu> greezmunkey: I have no idea. Im new at ubuntu
<yadudoc> void_pointer, hmm... we did have a course on algos... but none of shell sorting in it... that comes only by 4th year
<greezmunkey> paschu, dude, what type of wireless router are you using?
<greezmunkey> paschu, wireless router = AP = network = etc
<paschu> greezmunkey: O.o
<void_pointer> yadudoc really? They wait till 4th year? Ok. We did it in 2nd :) .... anyway this is OT and Dr_Willis will get angry if we continue
<paschu> greezmunkey: Ok, i have a fritzbox (german)
<void_pointer> yadudoc and you don't want to see Dr_Willis when he is angry ...
<paschu> :D
<mcurran> In menuconfig; does modularize <M> mean let the computer decide to include it, or that it will be included but might not be used?
<greezmunkey> paschu, never heard of that one...
<nmudgal> having problem with internect connection via terminal in ubuntu 9.04 error is http://fpaste.org/obPm/
<bassliner> is there any chance to disable the damn grub2 blinking?
<Lungan> When will ubuntu add the newer version of vuze to their repositories?
<brian_> Dr_Willis: there ya go    http://pastebin.com/m716afb8c
<LOGAN> now looking on ebay for CD of ubuntu/kubuntu
<paschu> greezmunkey: Of course you didnt. Its german
<ikonia> LOGAN: it's free to download
<nmudgal> LOGAN: having problem with internect connection via terminal in ubuntu 9.04 error is http://fpaste.org/obPm/
<coachz> Who else makes a 3 pane file manager in Gnome ?
<coachz> i need one that sorts better
<mcurran> I wish there was an app. with the ability for hardware detection and completely trim down the linux kernel before installing.  Like an automated menuconfig
<greezmunkey> paschu, then talk real nice to it in German, and maybe you can get it to turn up the power, or extend range, whatever it supports :)
<Dr_Willis> brian_:  those came from some theme repostory dident they? I think i saw the same issue. because the repo was set up for Jaunty, not karamic
<Duskao> hey, does anyone here use the e17 desktop?
<Duskao> I could use a hand.
<balau> nmudgal, do you have http_proxy set?
<VCoolio> Duskao: speak
<nmudgal> balau: yeah i have
<LOGAN> i cant download original pressed cd not sleeve
<greezmunkey> paschu, of course you would have to somehow reciprocate with your wireless adapter if it supports it.
<MikeChelen> bluetooth headphones stopped appearing in sound preferences -> hardware, anyone know what the problem could be? deleted ~/.pulse and rebooted, no effect
<Dr_Willis> brian_:  you dont have to remove them.   The package manager is just seeing that nothing 'depends' on them so it thinks they are not needed. You could proberly some how pin them with synaptic if you wanted
<nmudgal> in environment & .bashrc & in apt.conf balau
<ikonia> LOGAN: sorry, what's stopping you download the CD ?
<Dr_Willis> LOGAN:  you going to 'collect them all' or somthing for a wall decoration project?
<Duskao> VCoolio I am having issues mounting my secondary HD. I keep getting the error "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy       org.freedesktop.hal.storage.maount-fixed no"
<LOGAN> they look cool in my computer room
<maco> LOGAN: the purpose of shipit is for people who *cannot* download the CD
<Dr_Willis> LOGAN:  i saw a suse logo lizard plush animal for $1 yesterday :) i should of picked it up for you also.
<usebees> could someone help me get wine to install? am on 9.10
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: having problem with internect connection via terminal in ubuntu 9.04 error is http://fpaste.org/obPm/
<maco> LOGAN: for example, because they live somewhere with crappy internet access
<LOGAN> looks like a legit original OS and less than a copy :)
<balau> nmudgal, what is its content? without pasting your password.... maybe it's something like "http://user@password@192.168.0.4/" ?
<VCoolio> Duskao: don't know; why would this be an e17 issue?
<MikeChelen> usebees: what problems are you having?
<Lungan> When will ubuntu add the newer version of vuze to their repositories?
<maco> LOGAN: for collectables, just buy a copy
<Drunkpunk> hey all total noob here just thought i'd say hi
<ikonia> whois Drunkpunk
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  thats very weird..
<LOGAN> : then I have to buy 5 ubuntu and 5 kubuntu.. a bit overkill. and I have to pay shipping for 10 cds instead of 1
<Duskao> VCoolio cause the same thing happened on the e17 desktop when I was using it on ubuntu 9.10, I just installed MoonOS to see if it would fix it, but still didn't
<mcurran> is that how easy it is to remotely gain  access to someones computer <user><password>@<ipaddress>
<guntbert> !hi | Drunkpunk
<ubottu> Drunkpunk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nmudgal> balau: yeah it's like http://username:password@proxy  server :port id
<LOGAN> i know i'm a sad person :)
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  you sure theres not some typo in /etc/hosts or the some other configs?
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: what's weird?
<MikeChelen> Lungan: the latest version in karmic or lucid is 4.2.0.8 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vuze&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Drunkpunk> any help regarding nvidia and screen resolution would be apreciated muchly
<jlederman> does anyone know of a good backup utility?
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  every line of your paste...
<ikonia> !nvidia > Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis, please see my private message
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: sorry
<ikonia> !nvidia > Drunkpunk
<ubottu> Drunkpunk, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> All: In 9.10 is there a way to disable bluetooth support from within gnome, or am I looking at blacklisting hci_usb?
<DJones> !backup | jlederman
<ubottu> jlederman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: check the pm from ubottu, that's a good first port of cdall
<coachz> will thunar (for Xfce) work in Gnome ?
<MikeChelen> mcurran: yeah that is by ssh, just make sure ssh server is installed and that should work
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: the same that shows to me when i did sudo apt-get update
<jlederman> djones: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  if you  'ping in.archive.ubuntu.com' what does it show?
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: unknown host
<chamillion> how do i run a python program?
<bbryant> hey, has anyone else had a problem with mp3s and 9.10? Basically, none of the music players are able to determine the song length.
<balau> nmudgal, I think that apt-get is trying to connect to a server with name "password@192.168.0.4" so I thought you wrongly put a @ sign before password.
<ikonia> chamillion: pyhon program.py
<MikeChelen> in sound preferences -> hardware my bluetooth headphones stopped showing up, anyone know what the problem could be? deleted ~/.pulse and rebooted with no effect
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  you either have a major typo in your /etc/hosts file, or somthing really messed with the dns server
<bbryant> I can't figure out why it would do that, it seems to have the correct packages for playing mp3s
<chowder> chamillion: you run a python program the same way you run any program
<coachz> Dr_Willis, i need your help.   I"m trying to get Nautilus to sort a folder  "_mydata" above "apps".   Well it doesn't work like it does in Windows XP.  I don't want to prepend numbers or alpha in front,  Is there anyway to get punctuation to sort first ?
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: what is that typo how to remove that?
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  nevver noticed a way.
<EvRide> bbryant, what programs are you using?
<oty> my torrent program is malfunctioning.  it's showing a file completely downloaded but the file isn't on my computer
<coachz> crap
<bbryant> EvRide: rhythmbox and movie player
<chowder> chamillion: find the directory that its in, chmod +x <program_name>, and ./<program_name> to run it
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  check your /etc/hosts file - You should be able to ping  that  in.archive.ubuntu.com
<VCoolio> Duskao: does this thread look like your issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1065843
<EvRide> are you a diehard fan of those programs?
<coachz> this is really tough because I work with the file system a ton and sort files that way
<bbryant> not at all
<EvRide> cause I hate them to be honest
<EvRide> ok
<bbryant> but it seems to be a problem with gstreamer, not those programs
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  #gnome guys may know a way. I dont sort my filenames with _'s :)
<coachz> thanks
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  and my wife does the same thing in windows.. :)
<EvRide> bbryant: lol well that may be, but I just suggest trying songbird, http://www.getsongbird.com/
<coachz> she's briliant !
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: nano /etc/hosts output is http://fpaste.org/qfuv/
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  shes lazy
<coachz> Thunar does it
<mcurran> what's a program that'll show the ipaddress of other machines on my network
<coachz> yay !
<EvRide> I can't stand the other players and couldn't get them to work too well, so I just ditched it completely for songbird
<VCoolio> what's the command again to switch login managers?
<bbryant> EvRide: yea, I know about songbird. I'll try it, but I bet it uses gstreamer and won't solve my problem.
<exes> where does the vnc server for gnome store it's password?
<guntbert> mcurran: look at nmap
<exes> I'm trying to set it up remotely..
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  those are some odd errors..
<Dr_Willis> Err http://archive.canonical.com jaunty/partner Translation-en_IN
<Dr_Willis>   Could not resolve 'password@192.168.0.4'
<Dr_Willis> I wonder why that 'Translatiojn-en_IN' is there
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: so what am i supposed t now?
<EvRide> you said it plays alright, just the meta data is wrong, amirite?
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  can you ping anything like google.com ?
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: no
<oty> waaaaaaaaaaaah fix my computer! D:
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: unknown host
<oty> I attempt to download a torrent but instead of downloading my torrent program reports the file is already downloaded completely even though it's not actually on my hard drive
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: what should i do now ?
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  you got some very quirky networking issue going on. that ive never seen befor. can you ping this ip#    ping 74.125.53.100
<oty> im using transmission 1.06
<zopiac> Every one of the words I type in Pidgin is underlined in red, but they are spelled correctly and are fine in OOo. Can someone help me?
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: no still not
<mcurran> what good is nmap if you don't have the host name
<Drunkpunk> cant adjust screen resolution on a machine that desperately needs ubuntu to run smoothly any help soooo much appreciated!
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: how to solve this issue
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  You got somthing going on deep in the network issues if you cant even ping by ip.
<HuckerJ> So downloaded the wubi installer on XP and it does not launch. Anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  it dosent doo much good to ask me over and over 'how do i fix this.....' ya know.. :P
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: i am talking t u wid same machine
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  since we are trouble shooting. :)
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  that makes it even WEIRDER..
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: yea ok
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  what irc client you using?
<Drunkpunk> any advice where i can get some advice?
<nmudgal> i am using webchat.freenode.net
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  try    ping webchat.freenode.net
<d4non_> why doesn't Ubuntu 9.10 have samba in the network printer settings?
<Dr_Willis> I dident een know freenode had a webchat :)
<Drunkpunk> why doesnt 9.10 do what .04 did?
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: unkown host still
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  wowsers.. how about 'ping localhost'   If that goes Unknown.....
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: lol that is working fine
<jocco> hello, where do we replace all the sound effects for gnome? like the startup sound and such :D
<guntbert> mcurran: nmap accepts ip adresses and even ip address ranges (like 192.168.0.2-24)
<Drunkpunk> really frustrated at having to log back into the dreaded XP to get work done any help much appreciated?
<noren> Dr_Willis, why do i need to download over 350 mb of files to update to ubuntu9.10, i got my 9.04 completly updated
<DareDevil0> Hi
<Gadget3000> jocco: system>preferences>sound
<guntbert> !please | Drunkpunk
<ubottu> Drunkpunk: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: i have every proxy properly
<nmudgal> * set
<wasutton3> is there a way to turn an exisiting ubuntu installation into an iso that can be burned and installed on another computer?
<trevor> hey
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  so to clarify for the channel who May have SOmeone in here with a clue what to do next.. You cant ping any  sites,  you cant ping by ip either. ( unknown host in both cases) however you Could get to http://webchat.freenode.net but you CANT ping webchat.freenode.net .. Correct?
<trevor> when will login be back up?.......was up like 5 mins ago
<noren> !backup | wasutton3
<ubottu> wasutton3: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DareDevil0> Does anybody here knows where can i find practices for doing  it in Packet Tracert so that i can improve my skills for the CCNA 640-802 Exam?
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: yeah correct
<henkpoley> How do you keep the cpufreq scaling governor @ performance ?
<Drunkpunk> i do apologise for the lack of etiquette
<greezmun1ey> wasutton3, search on cloning Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> noren:  becuse the magical ubuntu pixies say so?  what sort of answer are you expecting? :)
<DareDevil0> Upsss sorry
<Dr_Willis> noren:  every every package in 9.10 has been updated since 9.04 - so you are downloading the new packages  :)
<trevor> can someone tell when the login will be back up?
<noren> Dr_Willis, i thought keeping an up to date 9.04 will give me 9.10, because this is wat happened wen getting from 8.10 to 9.04
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  sounds to me like theres some proxy issues.... but i dont use them
<trevor> guess no one knows
<Dr_Willis> noren:  I think you may have gotten some stuff confused. It dosent work that way
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: who can help me here?
<guntbert> !elaborate | trevor
<ubottu> trevor: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<PinziRC> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Evet> how to kill a process if kill command doesnt work?
<PinziRC> hello
<Dr_Willis> noren:  every 6 mo - the next release updates stuff then sort of 'freezes' till the next 6 mo cycle.  theres not a lot of 'updates' in btween
<trevor> well i cant log on the sever and i guess the login for the sever is down, so can u put it back up so i can finish ?
<guntbert> trevor: what server?
<trevor> last co
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  id almost be tempted to say start disabling all the proxies you got going. one of them is some how breaking things.. or you got firewall rules causing issues
<spO> dpkg -l shows rc files and il files.... il means installed and rc means what? or what means what?
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  i dont use proxy's or firewalls very mich here.
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: but it's working fine on some other pc's under same proxy server
<trevor> any idea on whens its gonna be back up or no?
<norbert_> 3o3 medpluz our serwer
<guntbert> trevor: I still don't understand - this is the ubuntu support channel
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:   can one box on the lan ping the other box's based on ip or hostname? thats a good test also :)
<trevor> nvm i got it
<MikeChelen> in sound preferences -> hardware my bluetooth headphones stopped showing up, anyone know what the problem could be? deleted ~/.pulse and rebooted with no effect
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: yeah we can ping one another box's
<skpl_> can someone tell me why my mouse cursors in ubuntu are acting funy?
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  how abut this.. perhaps somthing is trying to login to that proxy using that 'password@192.168.0.4'   instead of the actual password?
<skpl_> when i mouse over some windows it appears as the default cursor theme
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  thats about the only thing i can  think that may be the issue
<greezmun1ey> what happens when mouse=funy ?
<Aji-Dahaka> I'm using ubuntu netbook remix.  I just switched to an ecryptfs home directory and while I expected some performance degradation, I did not expect the desktop launcher thing to be so slow.  Anyone have any insight on that?
<Dr_Willis> skpl_:  ive noticed that if you change the mouse pointers  - they dont totally change for everything untill you log out/back in
<skpl_> Dr_Willis, ok i guess i will try that
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: how i put the sentence in .bashrc is  export "http_proxy=http://username:password@serverip:portno/"
<vega-> how do i disable syncing system time to bios during shutdown in karmic?
<vega-> in jaunty you could put HWCLOCKACCESS=no in /etc/default/rcS, with karmic this doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  fire up a text editor and add that line to the end of the .bashrc
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  you sure it needs a / at the end?
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: yeah i have done that
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: yes
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: i mean to say
<vega-> followup question: what is the proper way to completely disable an upstart init script?
<vega-> (hwclock-save)
<julio3> need some ideas, have an usb tv tuner avermedia, it has linux drivers and i can get it to work as far as getting channels, the problem is i can not get any sound, it does not have a line out since it is a usb, tried with tvtime and mplayer same results all channels no sound any suggestions
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  you did use the actual username/password right? :)
<gyyrog> hello
<emma> vega-: not sure of the context but one way would be mv /initscript /initscript-disabled
<nmudgal> yeah actual :P ofcourse Dr_Willis
<MikeChelen> !hi | gyyrog
<ubottu> gyyrog: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<blue112> Hello here. Could someone explain me what can I do for pulseaudio doesn't take 113% of my processor ?
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: i am talking to u on irc not so dumb
<blue112> (even if I'm not playing any sound)
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  you wouldent belive the things ive seen done by users befor... :)
<vega-> emma: so as long as there's no .conf extension it won't be run?
<blue112> Is there a way I can prevent my system to swap ?
<digitalfiz> is there a partition resizing utility to resize my partition so i can install windows on some free space
<vega-> (upstart docs do not mention anything regarding disabling services)
<Dr_Willis> nmudgal:  good luck. I have to go to bed. I got to be at work in 6 hrs. :(
<jrib> blue112: set swappiness
<nmudgal> Dr_Willis: i am not new to ubuntu , but this is the first time i am getting so much sucked ! by such an issue :)
<blue112> jrib, what is that ?
<greezmun1ey> Dr_Willis, all of my bank account passwords are 55672, how do I put that in Evolution?
<Gadget3000> digitalfiz: gparted. a live usb/cd would be best
<kraitos> nytek, alright. i'm back know what were you asking again?
<greezmun1ey> :)
<emma> vega-: i don't think it's the conf extension that makes it run either, i think some file some place is looking for a file by a certain name. If you change the name of the file it won't find it.
<jrib> blue112: googling "swappiness" will tell you more than you ever wanted to know.  It lets you configure how your system swaps
<blue112> jrib, thanks for the info.
<lady-nana971> @hotmail.fr
<kocic> dal zna neko srpski ovde
<jrib> blue112: you set it in /etc/sysctl.conf
<guntbert> !rs | kocic
<ubottu> kocic: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<blue112> Anyway has a way to prevent pulseaudio taking between 95% and 115% of my CPU ?
<greezmun1ey> 115% !
<julio3> need some ideas, have an usb tv tuner avermedia, it has linux drivers and i can get it to work as far as getting channels, the problem is i can not get any sound, it does not have a line out since it is a usb, tried with tvtime and mplayer same results all channels no sound any suggestions
<andyland> I've downloaded and configured ventrilo server correctly. I just don't know were to place the install dir. What's the default location for 3rdparty apps?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> there is a few things i need help with please
<vega-> emma: ok will try, thanks
<ZykoticK9> vega-, if you want to disable hwclock "sudo mv /etc/init/hwclock.conf /etc/init/hwclock.conf.disabled" SHOULD work
<nmudgal> So no one can help me here at #ubunut
<guntbert> blue112: for testing: kill it - them (there are two processes)
<vega-> can't believe upstart docs don't say a single word about how to disable a service, i mean isn't it pretty basic stuff=
<hylian> hi, i am wondering how i can flush my ram, after big progs like virtual machine, the ram stays ful and the machine slows down, and i have 4 gigs of ram! and how come everyone on the sight says you dont have to, instead of actually asnwering the question? that's not up to the other person whether i have to or not, just help me please...?
<anythingj> Where is the go to place for scripts? seems like xbmcscripts and xbmczone are both down... wtf? Were they given legal orders to be taken down?
<emma> vega-: i think you should not try unless you aren't afraid of breaking things. I barely saw the issue. I was just answering "how can you completely disable a script'. It seems to me, one way, is to change it's name. That way, at least, you can change it back and things will work again. But be careful!
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> first thing is how good is ubuntu notebook remix
<jrib> nmudgal: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<blue112> guntbert, ok, I've killed them, now it's pretty cool. I'm trying playing some sounds.
<guntbert> hylian: I'm sure you are mistaken, did you see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ ?
<nmudgal> jrib: i was just doing that since half an hour , Dr_Willis left me in the middle
<vega-> emma: this is just a script that syncs the system time to bios during shutdown, so nothing serious
<blue112> Banshee crashed since I've killed them >_<
<blue112> Oh, no, I've quit it before.
<nmudgal> jrib: http://fpaste.org/qfuv/ this is my problem
<jrib> nmudgal: most people (including me) have absolutely no idea if they cannot help you or not because we don't know what you need help with
<thomas_newbie__> how to list all related packages to "ssh" with apt-get ?
<jrib> !away > Ajr|away
<ubottu> Ajr|away, please see my private message
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: apt-cache search ssh   I suppose... why?
<thomas_newbie__> jrib: wanna install sshd
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> where can i get a program to dj from???
<hylian> guntbert, no i am not mistaken, it's seriously more slow. Whether i am or not though, can someone just please give me a straight answer on this, and if it can't be done just say so? thank you!
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: install openssh-server
<thomas_newbie__> thanks
<blue112> Does someone know what is update-apt-xapi ?
<guntbert> hylian: did you see the page I mentioned?
<nmudgal> jrib: i like to install packages via terminal & it is not possible due to error at http://fpaste.org/qfuv/
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: so you don't know anything about "password@192.168.0.4"?
<Swian> I have dual boot 9.10 and windows, anyone know how to increase the size of my linux partition without reinstalling ubuntu?
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: there are a couple good choices to try, internet dj console might be good
<jrib> nmudgal: so you don't know anything about "password@192.168.0.4"?
<Confuzius> anyone know how I can make virtualbox look for installed appliances somewhere other than ~/.virtualbox ?
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: (ignore my last)
<skpl> Swian: try gparted
<mogglenorph> Hello. I just installed 9.10, updates, and then got the NVIDIA drivers. Now, startx does not work: it drops me to a black screen and I can't switch back to a tty.  have examined the X.org log, and the only irregularity is the last line: ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log. Please help.
<vega-> seems the situation has not changed in a year .. . http://michael.thegrebs.com/2008/08/18/no-upstart-docs-asshole-canonical-employees-fail/
<jrib> Confuzius: try #vbox
<Gadget3000> Swain: gparted. Live USB/cd is best
<Swian> thanks skpl
<thomas_newbie__> jrib: omg ubuntu doesn't have rpm?
<noren> Swian,  use gparted
<mogglenorph> I have tried to dpkg-reconfigure the nvidia-185 drivers to no avail.
<blue112> thomas_newbie__, you can convert them with alien
<MikeChelen> Swian: boot the livecd and use that to resize partitions
<thomas_newbie__> I wanna check if I already have it...says im at latest version
<greezmun1ey> heh Linuxatemyram, pretty cool!
<d4non_> Swian I am not sure but gparted should be able to to do it for you
<maco> thomas_newbie__: rpm is for redhat, fedora, suse, and mandriva
<guntbert> !info ssh | thomas_newbie__:
<ubottu> thomas_newbie__:: ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<nmudgal> jrib: these are the password & proxy server ip we use
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: ubuntu uses apt... avoid alien.  Use the ubuntu repositories for your software
<Confuzius> mogglenorph, in a terminal type "sudo nvidia-configure" that should stick you with a default nvidia xorg.conf then reboot and see if it works
<Swian> thanks all any links to gparted usage?
<maco> thomas_newbie__: and while blue112 mentioned alien, be warned that it doesnt always work
<noren> !gparted |
<ubottu> : gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jrib> nmudgal: you wish to use the proxy now?
<blue112> Yes, alien isn't a sure solution, it's slow and sometime it doesn't work.
<thomas_newbie__> so how would I query a certain package?
<thomas_newbie__> like rpm -q package
<nmudgal> jrib: i have to use i can't help with it
<jrib> !apt | thomas_newbie__
<ubottu> thomas_newbie__: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> what are the advantages of ubuntu notebook remix
<JoeSomebody> where is menu.lst in 9.10?
<hylian> guntbert, yes i did. but here's the thing i have 3 apps, when they run, it goes from plenty of ram to almost none, and then everything is slow, i rebbot, everything is fast again. i have had 3 people now that instead of telling me how to empty the ram, have told me "it just looks full, but it's fine" well, you flat btire just looks flat, you can drive on it, really! please just help me! thank you.
<Swian> thanks all
<jrib> nmudgal: how did you set it up?
<nmudgal> jrib: becuase it is our college server i am using & that use squid proxy server
<blue112> JoeSomebody, use locale ?
<blue112> locate*
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: think it includes some drivers that work better with common netbook hardware
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lengend> Hello, I get an error when i try to update...
<Confuzius> grub2 had to come along right when I had finally figured out grub =\
<Snausages> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: the window manager is tuned for small screens, and the installer is set up to go on usb flash instead of optical
<JoeSomebody> ok
<ZykoticK9> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69, the hardware support of UNR and regular Ubuntu are the SAME
<mako-sama> hello
<lengend> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2ED6BB6042C24D89
<Snausages> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: that's about it...  everything else is the same
<norbert_> 3o3 med+ our server fast pls
<mogglenorph> Confuzius: Done. Same problem as before: no nvidia logo, and a blank screen. And I can't switch back to the TTY or kill x with ctrl-atl-backspace.
<hylian> does anyone have a command or app that cleans ubuntu's memory? (and yes it actually is neccessary, and really is a problem)
<jrib> lengend: go to your ppa's page and add the signature there
<thomas_newbie__> jrib: does that page load fo ryou?
<maco> hylian: umm...reboot? that clears your memory
<blue112> jrib, what is the "better" value for swappiness if I have a *really* slow hard drive and a small ram capacity (1go) ?
<MikeChelen> hylian: what do you mean by clean?
<greezmun1ey> Confuzius, I just did an install that mentioned that Grub2 is't stable, and suggested to use Grub for production installs!
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> <MikeChelen> yeah i am kinda new to linux but i like it better than stinky old windows and just want it to work for what i need is all
 * julio3 wonders how linux/ubuntu is going to make it when a person can't even get a tv tuner toworks, simple needs, simple things made to be so complicated
<nmudgal> jrib: i am still getting that error
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: the server seems to be timing out at the moment...
<jrib> nmudgal: I didn't ask you to do anything so I don't know what you did
<maco> julio3: i think your definition of "simple needs" is different than mine ;)
<thomas_newbie__> ye
<lengend> how do i add it?
<hylian> maco, why should i reboot every time my machine's ram flls up and my system sows down, thats not a solution.
<maco> julio3: for example, i dont consider tv tuners "simple"
<mogglenorph> The computer is not entirely dead, though; I can restart with ctrl-alt-delete.
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: netbook remix is probably a good choice, what netbook do you have?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> what is i have a external cd rom drive can i use it to install unr
<maco> hylian: close whatever's using the memory?
<nmudgal> jrib: so suggest something as solutions..
<lengend> jrib, how would i do that?
<hylian> mikechelen, my memory gets filled up by several programs, and the whole system comes to a crawl
<maco> hylian: rebooting is the only thing that will totally blank all the memory though
<kraitos> i can't control audio volume after removing pulse audio, can anyone help?
<guntbert> hylian: I don't expect to find such a tool - as "everybody knows" that it is not needed - sorry
<julio3> maco: it does have linux drivers and it works, well kind of i believe pulse audio is messing things up
<MikeChelen> hylian: what about closing those programs?
<hylian> maco, i did that. the memory is still filled.
<jrib> nmudgal: well I asked you a question and am waiting for you to answer it.  You said "I am *still* getting the error" so I assume you did something and tried again.  What did you do?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen hp mini 1035NR
<maco> hylian: you mean it refilled because you opened a bunch of large apps again?
<maco> hylian: have you considered that you simply need more memory if you want to run that many large applications?
<jrib> lengend: did you visit the ppa's page on launchpad?
<nmudgal> yeah i did sudo apt-get update & the same error
<lengend> one moment looking now jrib
<hylian> gunthbert, thanhk you for helping me, but it IS needed. this system goes from a 4.8ghz dual core with 4 gigs of ram, to my 486 whenever i use 3 heavy hitters ram wise...
<maco> hylian: for example, i simply could not get by on 512MB of RAM, since Firefox requires at least 600
<nmudgal> jrib: i tried changing my ips if issue resolves or not but nothing happen'
<hylian> maco, i only run one of those at a time, never more than one at a time.
<julio3> regardless how do we expect for the populous to take Linux seriously when it takes over a week of tweaking and research to get a tv tuner to work
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: apt-cache search PACKAGE  to search for a package.  apt-get install PACKAGE  to install a package.  Do you want to know anything else?
<hylian> maco, thats the other ting, io have 4 gigs of ram
<jrib> nmudgal: ok.  How are you setting the proxy exactly?
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: looks like either UNR or vanilla ubuntu can work on that, probably either is a fine choice
<blue112> Is the load average revelant to see how much my computer is lagging ?
<maco> julio3: we need to convince hardware manufacturers to provide working in-kernel drivers
<maco> julio3: are you intending to write to the manufacturer with that request?
<hylian> mikechelen, i do close the programs, but my memory stays full, and my system stays ridiulously slow
<guntbert> hylian: about what apps are we talking? and how do you measure your free/used RAM?
<nmudgal> jrib: like  export "http_proxy=http://username:passwd@proxyserverip:portno"/
<kraitos> i can't control audio volume after removing pulse audio, can anyone help?
<maco> hylian: are you remembering to subtract the cached mem from the used total?
<Varan> Does anyone know if there is more information on how well ubuntu works on macbooks? I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-2/Karmic But there is alot of stuff untested and unknown? anyone know a better source?
<maco> kraitos: use alsamixer
<maco> kraitos: the gui thing is only for pulseaudio
<mneptok> hylian: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<jrib> nmudgal: but in your error it seems you just put "passwd@proxy_ip"
<hylian> guntbert, mostly virtualbox. there are 2 others, but they are games and I can live without them,
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MieChelen i am dling unr now but i don't have a flash drive but i do have a external dvd/r drive will that work if i can get the iso to the disc
<thomas_newbie__> jrib: well im just having some trouble starting/installing openssh-server
<guntbert> hylian: and what VMs in VBox?
<blue112> What is the "better" value for swappiness if I have a *really* slow hard drive and a small ram capacity (1go) ?
<vega-> great, a bug adressing "disable upstart script" has been reported almost 3 years ago, maybe it will come soon...
<nmudgal> yeah that is what not understandale i put what i stated in bash.bashrc
<kraitos> maco, how do i get a gui control tho. i really would like one for the desktop.
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: just "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<ZykoticK9> lengend, see http://pastebin.com/d7c6ac676 if you are using 9.04 or less, if you're using 9.10 what PPA are you using?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen i am dling unr now but i don't have a flash drive but i do have a external dvd/r drive will that work if i can get the iso to the disc
<vega-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/94065
<hylian> ok, the system has the ability to empty ram. it does so with automation when a program is no longer in use, so i know it can do it. how do i initaite a manual version of this?
<julio3> maco: i have a working driver, well kind of, i can get sound if i use an OTA pure digital source, if i use a coax cable from comcast service meaning analogue i only get picture no sound, i been tweaking for a week and believe pulse audio to be the culprit, however if i try to uninstall pulse audio it insist on uninstalling the gnome-desktop wtf over
<VCoolio> blue112: 10 is always mentioned as a sensible option
<darrend> I#m seeing really poor performance in Karmic (vs Jaunyt) for openGL things like bzflag.  High CPU, juddery graphics.  How to troubleshoot?
<lengend> ZykoticK9, i'm using 9.10
<maco> kraitos: i dont know that you can. gnome is very into pulseaudio. kmix from kde would work
<thomas_newbie__> jrib: openssh-server is already the newest version.
<jrib> nmudgal: what is the output of "echo $http_proxy" in the same shell you ran apt-get update?
<maco> julio3: well file a bug
<MikeChelen> hylian: are the programs definitely closed, or maybe just frozen? try command line "top" or "htop" to see more details
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: so what is the issue?
<Ramzes> Hi all
<hylian> guntbert, well, actually, that's the strange part about it, whether i run damn small linux or vista ultimate bloatware, it does tha same thing..
<VCoolio> blue112: wait, small ram, don't know then
<ZykoticK9> lengend, what ppa are you trying to add (FYI thouse directions SHOULD still work)
<blue112> VCoolio, what do you mean by "sensible" ?
<RPG_Master> whats the command to generate a generic xorg.conf?
<blue112> Arf.
<RPG_Master> I forgot :(
<ZykoticK9> lengend, in channel man
<thomas_newbie__> jrib: ok to start it
<kraitos> maco, i already tryed kmix it didn't show up on the desktop panel. and i couldn't find it anywere else
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: it is already started
<hylian> mikechelen, actually, i thought so to, and that was the case for one of my video games, but that's not the case for virtualbox
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: external cd should be fine, it could be handy to get a flash drive in the future though
<VCoolio> blue112: meaning 60 being default if people change it they most of the time don't want to move stuff to swap, but stay in memory for speed, so 10 is the alternative
<nmudgal> jrib: http://nitin:@level19@192.168.0.4:3128/
<maco> kraitos: kmix would go in the notification area if run in gnome, i think
<RPG_Master> I need to get a generic xorg.conf
<RPG_Master> How I do dis :O
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen also i backup movies how easy is it to do on unr
<jrib> nmudgal: you have an '@' in the password?
<thomas_newbie__> jrib: really? how do i check status? like 'service openssh-server status'
<lengend> sorry
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: that doesn't exist in debian/ubuntu
<guntbert> hylian: I run (on my NB with 3GB) two or three VMs with 800MB each
<lengend> so how would i add those commands?
<nmudgal> jrib: yeah
<Nitrus> Best util for managing and viewing system logs? Opinions anyone?
<blue112> VCoolio, I see. When my computer swaps, load average goes from 0.50 to 4-5... And makes everything lags, from mouse moves to music player :/
<jrib> nmudgal: are you able to change it to test if that is the issue?
<MikeChelen> hylian: does the virtualbox process still exist? sometimes a crashed program will not close down properly
<guntbert> !best | Nitrus
<ubottu> Nitrus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<codercotton> Hey all - brand new 9.10 install, and I can't get exim to start.  the init scripts give no output, and the daemon doesn't start when running them.  How would i troubleshoot further?
<thomas_newbie__> oh lol..... jrib do you suggest I get something other than ubuntu for server linux ?
<nmudgal> jrib: no i can't
<william> how to i keep my name from changing to guest on this thing
<lengend> ZykoticK9, i get this gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<lengend> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: nope, ubuntu works great as a server
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: yes it should be, UNR can use all the regular ubuntu software, the interface is just tweaked to be more comfortable on small screens
<Nitrus> Thank you ubott, I think the hoomans knew what I meant
<VCoolio> blue112: ok, then try 10, it's easily undone
<Guest4325> how to i keep my name from changing to guest on this thing
<jrib> nmudgal: try escaping the @.  Also are you able to use the proxy in other programs okay?
<hylian> mikechelen, it does hang around, but then i kill it. my problem still persists, and actually, it hasnt done the whole "hung process" thing in a while now, it's been god since 9.10 actually.
<thomas_newbie__> jrib: even for stuff like dns,mail,dhcp and the rest?
<blue112> VCoolio, ok, thanks.
<jrib> !register | Guest4325
<ubottu> Guest4325: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<MikeChelen> thomas_newbie__: try ubuntu server edition
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen ok ty and i am checking into that console now
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: yep
<hylian> guntbert, i know that's why this really throws me for a loop...??
<thomas_newbie__> MikeChelen: hmm whats the diff?
<nmudgal> jrib: okyeah i am able to
<kunji> Hey there I seem to be having trouble with flash, on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic.  The mouse will not work properly on Youtube videos, but I can still tab through selections and use it properly.  I can not seem to get Pandora to work properly at all, it will play music but I cannot select a different station, etc..
<guntbert> hylian: how mcuh ram did you give your VMs? and how do you measure free/used RAM?
<ZykoticK9> lengend, this looks like it's the compiz ppa so in 9.10 you should be able to run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:compiz" to get the keys as well.
<VCoolio> blue112: maybe run something like conky to monitor mem usage and temp to prevent hardware breakage, at least keep an eye open
<MikeChelen> hylian: maybe it was a bug with vbox that was since fixed? if the process is truly terminated, it shouldn't use any memory
<hylian> ok gentleman, just tell me it can't be done, and ill be happy with that, or if it can be done, give me the command, please? but either way, help me?
<blue112> VCoolio, swapoff: /dev/sda2: swapoff failed: Cannot allocate memory
<thomas_newbie__> MikeChelen: I'd have to do a complete OS re-install or can i apt-get upgrade?
<Hans_Henrik> i need to free ~3 GB of harddrive, how likely is that "removing GCC and re-installing it afterwards" will f*** something up?
<guntbert> hylian: I said as much as "it cannot be done by a user" at least twice :-)
<maco> Hans_Henrik: should work fine
<VCoolio> blue112: sorry, all I know is to change a number in some file to change swappiness;
<hylian> guntbert, i gave windows 2k 256, widows xp 512, and vista 1gb, ohh, and dsl 128
<Codenut> does anyone know of why my Ktorrent has stalled and will not start again?
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: there are other audio programs that might be good too, you can browse through them in the software center, audacity and ardour for example are well regarded
<lengend> ZykoticK9, seemed to work, thanks
<blue112> VCoolio, ok, then I'll change the number and i'll see at next reboot what happens, thanks.
<hylian> mikechelen, well thanx for helping me dude, i got my answer. maybe ill remove vb and do a fresh install, couldn't hurt
<jrib> nmudgal: did escaping the '@' produce different results?
<MikeChelen> thomas_newbie__: ubuntu server has no desktop interface by default, it is command line only. you can accomplish sort of the same thing by removing packages from ubuntu desktop, but it may be easier to do a fresh install
<nmudgal> no
<hylian> guntbert, thanx for the info... i think im gonna reinstall or update vb, since that's my main problem
<jrib> nmudgal: how did you escape it?
<guntbert> hylian: what version of VB are you using?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen i thought audacity was only for recording
<mogglenorph> So, I tried downgrading to the 173 nvidia drivers: same issue, except this time I get an nvidia logo flash before it goes to the black screen.
<nmudgal> means i tried using different username & password
<thomas_newbie__> ohh MikeChelen no i'd like to still have a GUI for web access
<jrib> nmudgal: can you be less vague?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen that is all i ever used it for or could get it to work for
<MikeChelen> hylian: if it's still having problems then a fresh install would at least help for troubleshooting, though if it is working okay now then maybe leave it alone :)
<nmudgal> jrib: which has been allotedto other guys
<hylian> guntbert, vb is i think 3.0.10
<asdfef> help i restarted now my sound doesnt work.......... Last thing I uninstalled was pulse audio
<nmudgal> jrib: means?what u want to say
<asdfef> what do i doooooooo
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: it's for editing as well, im not sure if it is exactly what you are looking for though
<hylian> mkechelen, thanx man. i apprecaite it
<guntbert> hylian: thats almost recent...
<hylian> guntbert, i am updating as we speak, so who knows, thanx!
<mcurran> I'm trying to ssh to a MAC on my wireless network but it says connection refused port 22 - any ideas
<guntbert> hylian: Good luck :-)
<greezmun1ey> I think I'm starting to understand how thhis works, If I have a module loaded, but don't use it (like bluetooth) it really dosen't make an impact on the resources my systems uses, is that correct?
<jrib> nmudgal: does the other username/password combination contain an '@'?
<MikeChelen> thomas_newbie__: yeah if someone is going to use the system as a desktop pc, then standard ubuntu is probably the best option, you could try xubuntu or crunchbang too which use less system resources
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen looking to be able to stream music over the web just like u would with sams broadcaster
<maco> greezmun1ey: if its loaded, its in memory
<mcurran> I know the root password for the MAC but I don't know how to include that when trying to connect
<Vibhor> i am newbie to ubuntu. currently using ubuntu . I have installed LAMP server in ubuntu by Symantic package manager. How Unable To Start and Stop Services Provided. What Should I do?
<nmudgal> jrib: the other guy doesnot contain that
<maco> greezmun1ey: if you lack the hardware, itll refuse to load
<hylian> mikechelen, thanx for all the good advice, im updating to 3.0.12 of vb, maybe that'll help
<Bnerd[TM]> i'm using karmic and have emacs 22 and 23 installed. i see open in emacs 22 (x11), emacs 22 (client) and emacs 23 in the context menu in the file browser, but no emacs 23 (client) -- is there an easy way to get emacsclient integration into the gnome file browser for emacs23?
<palgande> hi
<nmudgal> that is without @ in password, jrib
<jrib> nmudgal: set http_proxy to some other random ip.  Does the error change in apt-get update?
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: audacity does basic audio editing like switching between tracks, don't think it works live though so might not help for dj'ing
<Vibhor> sorry,i am newbie to ubuntu. currently using ubuntu . I have installed LAMP server in ubuntu by Symantic package manager. I Am Unable To Start and Stop Services Provided. What Should I do?
<asdfef> MY SOUND IS DISABLEDDD
<asdfef> HELPP
<lucas-ubuntu> tem algum brasileiro ?
<hylian> bye all, wish me luck!
<jrib> !br | lucas-ubuntu
<ubottu> lucas-ubuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wickerman> siema
<julio3> how can i uninstall pulse audio without messing up gnome?
<mcurran> anyone know how to use ssh or ftp
<MikeChelen> Vibhor: what service are you trying to start?
<thomas_newbie__> MikeChelen: I was previously using fedora 10 for my server stuff....wonder if Ubuntu will be better...well its actually Kubuntu lol
<jrib> mcurran: someone probably knows, yeah.  Better to just ask your real question
<MikeChelen> mcurran: ssh user@example.com
<Vibhor> mikechelen: actually i am not getting how to see status and starty them. any of them
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen that is what i need is somethting for live djing cuz i dj for a internet radio station
<greezmun1ey> maco, I don't use bluetooth, and want it not to load, all I have found is to blacklist (something_usb, I can look that up again), but I do use other usb devices, I just don't want to completely disable usb!
<Distriker> hello
<MikeChelen> thomas_newbie__: all the server software can be installed on ubuntu desktop too, for production servers the command-line edition is more efficient
<nmudgal> jrib:  no just tried the same error
<Distriker> Where I can buy a cd of Ubuntu Studio?
<jrib> nmudgal: can you pastebin what you are doing?  That's a bit weird
<maco> greezmun1ey: there are several _usb modules. i believe the one you want to disable is btusb
<Vibhor> MikeChelen: apache,sql
<thomas_newbie__> MikeChelen: k thanks
<nmudgal> jrib: ok
<RPG_Master> whats the command to generate a generic xorg.conf?
<greezmun1ey> maco, I get it, ok - I'll look that up. That gives me more confidence! :)
<RPG_Master> I forgot :(
<MikeChelen> Vibhor: they should all start automatically, you can doing it manually like "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<asdfef> alsamixergui    i googled this suppose to work instead of pulse audio
<julio3> how can i uninstall pulse audio without messing up gnome?
<jrib> nmudgal: don't run your "apt-get update" with sudo since you are root anyway
<mcurran> I did - I'm trying to ssh to a MAC on my wireless network and it won't work "ssh <ipaddress>" and "ssh root@Macintosh" doesn't work either
<b0xxy> do you have a router involved?
<mcurran> yes
<Vibhor> MikeChelen: hmm... and how can i check their running status
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: been happy using internet dj console for that in the past, although there might be other good options too
<jrib> mcurran: can you "ssh root@localhost" on the mac itself?
<greezmun1ey> mcurran, maybe root won't answer, if I was root I wouldn't either!
<MikeChelen> Vibhor: "pgrep apache2"?
<mcurran> I don't know, haven't tried yet
<RPG_Master> I need to get a generic xorg.conf\
<Vibhor> MikeChelen: thanks
<jrib> RPG_Master: why?
<MikeChelen> mcurran: sometimes root login over ssh is disabled, try your regular user
<greezmun1ey> MikeChelen, :)
<mcurran> why do you need someone to accept the connection with ssh
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen that is what i dled now i just have to figure out how to install it LOL i am learning linux still
<RPG_Master> jrib: I need to have one that I can edit so I can enable the graphics card in this Dell Mini 10
<jrib> RPG_Master: what card?
<mcurran> Has anyone ever tried to ssh onto their cable boxes (STB's)
<binMonkey> do you guys know of other programs that gather radio stations in one place like streamtuner or the shoutcast feature of amarok?
<MikeChelen> Vibhor: the full lamp stack should get run automatically at system start, unless something bad happens :)
<Gizmo_e_Great> hi. Got Ubuntu 9.10 installed. Wireless works OK but sometimes disconnects and the wireless icon dissapears top right. Reboot seems to fix it, but thats the Windows Way! How can I restart the wireless system via command line?
<IdleOne> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: sudo aptitude install idjc
<thomas_newbie__> wow thats kind of annoying, im reading that in ubuntu on command line to start a server you must actually type the absolute path to the service......  ./etc/init.d/name
<Dantonic> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<Vibhor> MikeChelen: Ohk
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: how did you download it? use the software center and it will be downloaded & installed in one step
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: no, you can "sudo service NAME_OF_SERVICE start"
<binMonkey> Gizmo_e_Great: try using wicd.
<maco> thomas_newbie__: you can use the service command just like in red hat
<thomas_newbie__> jrib:  you told me that didn't exist :D
<Ignatius> hmmm... no-one would happen to know of any software for ubuntu for salvaging data from harddrives?
<zleap> Gizmo_the_Great, perhaps man iwconfig may help
<maco> thomas_newbie__: though really, since ubuntu uses upstart now (as does fedora), it could just be "sudo start SERVICENAME"
<jrib> thomas_newbie__: I told you "status" didn't exsit
<thomas_newbie__> ooh
<julio3> how can i uninstall pulse audio without messing up gnome?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen where is software center
<zleap> i don't have wireless,  so can't really help directly,
<smik> I am connected to Internet via GPRS(wvdial). Whenever I create a wireless network, I am unable to use that internet.
<maco> thomas_newbie__: i think its "sudo start" at least. i know "sudo stop" exists
<nmudgal> jrib: here is the link http://fpaste.org/yCOk/
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: bottom of the Applications menu
<IdleOne> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: open Synaptic package manager and search for idjc, then check the box and click apply
<Noble> 2
<ZykoticK9> Ignatius, check out TestDisk & PhotoRec http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<kakeman> does anybody have had problems with python-numpy when updating to karmic?
<Ignatius> ZykoticK9: thanks :)
<sileni> should i install ubuntu 9.10 or stick with the former version for now
<pen> sileni: you should install 9.10 on the other partition or disk and try it first
<sebsebseb> sileni: good question, if you want to have a nice log in screen,  or  more screen savers by default,   stay with 9.04
<ZykoticK9> sileni, unless you have a compelling reason (ie hardward support) i'd stick to 9.04
<jrib> nmudgal: ok.  Here is what I want you to do:  in your terminal, type « export http_proxy=NEW_USERNAME:NEW_PASSWORD@PROXY », then type « apt-get update ».  replace the caps with the appropriate data of course
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen ok got it add/remove LOL
<sileni> ok thank you for the honest answers guys
<nmudgal> jrib: ok
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: what version of ubuntu are you using? that sounds like 9.04
<Bob_Dole> I've had sound issues ever since updating to 9.10. Crackly, and/or bits of the audio repeating a few times. This applies for native linux games (netpanzer, vendetta online, etc.) WINE games (empire earth II) and occasionally system sounds and stuff playing from a web browser. Games don't do it 100% of the time. The issue applies to my USB sound card, and integrated sound card.
<smik> I am connected to Internet via GPRS(wvdial). Whenever I create a wireless network, I am unable to use that internet.
<jrib> nmudgal: and then pastebin
<nmudgal> jrib: ok
<Bilz> hello
<Noble> Having problems with installing libgmp3 in 9.10. Not in the repos. What is the best thing too do?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen i dunno all i know is it says ultimate 2.0
<smik> I am connected to Internet via GPRS(wvdial). Whenever I create a wireless network, I am unable to use that internet. But now, if I setup a proxy server(squid) and set my browser to use it, my browsing works but not other protocols
<greezmun1ey> smik, are you using NetworkManager?
<MikeChelen> my bluetooth headphones stopped appearing in sound preferences -> hardware, anyone know what the problem could be? deleted ~/.pulse and rebooted with no effect
<ZykoticK9> Bob_Dole, i've experienced similar sound issues with games on 9.10 as well...
<julio3> so i guess there is no way to juyt use alsa instead of pulse audio on 9.10 :(
<Bilz> im playin a game and accidentally minimized it, but now i cant find it anymore. i can hear the sound still playing. anyone know how i can find it? stupid question i know
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: hmm, never heard of that, where did you download it from?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen 8.10
<MikeChelen> Bilz: alt+tab?
<Bilz> MikeChelen, tried it
<Dantonic> Hi, I'm trying to setup my 9.10 box to run a vnc server so I can connect to it remotely.  Can anyone help or point me towards a working guide?
<Bilz> MikeChelen, not in the list
<thomas_newbie__> grr man page for 'service' ?
<IdleOne> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<smik> greezmun1ey, Yes
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: ah ok that is few versions old
<Bob_Dole> ZykoticK9, It's very annoying, and I'm pondering finding  a not-so-broken-stable-release distro to switch to.
<smik> greezmun1ey, I am on 9.04
<zopiac> Every one of the words I type in Pidgin is underlined in red, but they are spelled correctly and are fine in OOo. Can someone help me?
<nmudgal> jrib: here is http://fpaste.org/kUAi/
<Iowan> Dantonic:  Check http://help.ubuntu.com
<MikeChelen> Bilz: only option might be to terminate the process and restart
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen yeah i am in the process of dling unr
<MikeChelen> zopiac: might try asking in #pidgin as well
<greezmun1ey> smik, I think the default in NM is to allow only one connection at a time, but via command line, you can bring up more. I run into the same issue with wicd, but sudo ifup, and sudo ifdown when needed seems to work.
<DeathMetalDean> is there a way I can download google chrome for kubuntu?
<zopiac> MikeChelen: ah, didnt think pidgin had a channel. will do
<IdleOne> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: that command will return the version of ubuntu you are running. Ultimate 2.0 sounds like some derivative ( probably not supported by Ubuntu )
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: cool, then it will have the very latest versions of the software
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen i got this version from ubuntu website about a yr ago just never really played with it
<ZykoticK9> DeathMetalDean, "google chrome" isn't available for linux yet -- but chromium (the open source version) is - there is a daily ppa build repo out there
<jrib> nmudgal: what is in your /etc/apt/apt.conf ?
<wastrel> there's a chrome beta i have it
<lstarnes> ZykoticK9: no, it is avalable for linux
<smik> greezmun1ey, Can you point out to an article which can help me doing stuff from command line?
<DeathMetalDean> ZykoticK9, that's very much :)
<lstarnes> ZykoticK9: but they're unstable builds
<ZykoticK9> lstarnes, chromium, not chrome
<nmudgal> Acquire::http::proxy "http://192.168.0.4:3128/";  jrib
<lstarnes> ZykoticK9: no, chrome too
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> IdleOne i got this version from ubuntu website about a yr ago just never really played with it
<gabry> ktoś tu klika pa polsku??
<IdleOne> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ZykoticK9> lstarnes, see first sentence of http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/linux.html
<thomas_newbie__> if i'm running ubuntu 7.04 do I have to do a CD re-install to 9.9 or can i just apt-get upgrade because its giving me 404 not found
<Bob_Dole> Chromium is the project, Chrome is the browser. The version I have is labelled as Chrome and uses the Chrome logo, I got it from google, not a ppa.
<lexvegas> quick question. I am going to use an ubuntu box for http/ssh tunneling only (maybe a simple fileshare) what should i use? Server or desktop?
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: you can either install a fresh copy, or use the system update to upgrade the current install
<lstarnes> ZykoticK9: you're looking in the wrong place
<ZykoticK9> lstarnes, i'm sure your correct, there is probably a development version available - but not really for desktop consumption
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: you can't directly upgrade from 7.04 to 9.10
<Wallace> thomas_newbie__, 7.04 is no longer supported....you may be able to do it, but running off a cd is probably gonna be easier
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: you have to go through each version untill you get it
<Arabus> lexvegas: server if you do not need a gui
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: also you might find that you can't just do that anymore
<lstarnes> ZykoticK9: the version that I have is stable enough
<greezmun1ey> smik, your Internet is up now I assume...
<_u41458> i am looking for a html/xml editor. what's recommended ?
<lexvegas> Arabus okay thanks
<nmudgal> jrib: ?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen when i try to update it tells me that it only works with feisty
<MikeChelen> lexvegas: yeah might as well use server if you don't need a full desktop
<Wallace> _u41458, vi
<wastrel> _u41458: kompozer
<ZykoticK9> lstarnes, chromium is working for me?
<lexvegas> thanks all. off to go install
<root> hoa
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen and i am using GNOME
<thomas_newbie__> sebsebseb: ohh ...k well there goes my data :P what are you running? 9.10 or earlier?
<Bob_Dole> this is the repo google adds in the chrome installer, http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/
<smik> greezmun1ey, It is, but then, I have to disable the wireless adaptor for it
<root> hi
<_u41458> is kompozer kde based or gnome based ?
<MikeChelen> _u41458: do you want something for hand editing or wysiwyg?
<julio3> is there a channel for pulse audio?
<smik> greezmun1ey, Else, I have to run proxy server and set my browser to use it
<wastrel> _u41458: despite the name, it's gnome
<maco> julio3: #pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: if you can upgrade to at least 8.04 though,  you could stay with that and  upgrade  directly to 10.04 when it's out.  ,but  probably a good idea for you to clean install 10.04 in this case
<maco> _u41458: its mozilla based
<zorak> hi I am running Jaunty at the moment and I wanted to try Karmic in a virtual machine. However when I installed virtualbox, and mounted the Karmic ISO, it wouldn't work. Does the Jaunty version of virtualbox not support 64bit?
<smik> greezmun1ey, If what you are saying is true, I wonder how that proxy hack works
<_u41458> MikeChelen hand editing
<greezmun1ey> smik, let me understand, you have two wireless adapters, right?
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: what happens if you do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<nmudgal> jrib: so you find any solutions?
<jrib> nmudgal: patience...
<smik> greezmun1ey, ok let me expalin it to you in detail
<_val_> Hello, what's the location of apache2 executable?
<thomas_newbie__> sebsebseb: I heard that 10 is buggggggy
<nmudgal> jrib: ok sorry !
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: 9.10 for now, but not that much longer,  since going to run a differnet distro instead whilst waiting for 10.04.  9.10 is a right let down for me,  and I don't want to put 9.04 back on here  except for in a virtual machine
<maco> thomas_newbie__: 10.04 is JUST starting development
<ZykoticK9> zorak, does your CPU support virtualization?  it's required to run 64bit OSs i think.
<zorak> ZykoticK9, yes it does
<maco> sebsebseb: as we've been over 9.10 is a testing ground for new features for 10.04
<MikeChelen> _u41458: gedit seems good, it has syntax highlighting and options like line numbering, otherwise maybe give bluefish or screem a try
<Nitrus> Graphical way to view and manage ubuntu system logs?
<sebsebseb> maco: I already told you that I knew that
<Bob_Dole> sebsebseb, I agree. 9.10 is a let down. It's unusable for all that much.
<_u41458> thanks will have a look at kompozer and screem
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: yes  the non Long Term Support versions are  basically testing releases
<maco> sebsebseb: yes but that was in a pm and this is a public channel and i dont think everyone here realizes it
<ZykoticK9> zorak, is it enabled for the VM you're creating?
<maco> ZykoticK9: er, not all 64bit CPUs have VT, but all 64bit CPUs can run amd64
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: then the long term support releases are the ones that must be pretty good basicalley
<_val_> Hello guys, can anyone tell me what the location of apache2 executable is ?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen i have not tried that
<zorak> ZykoticK9, not sure, let me check
<Wallace> _val_ probably /usr/apache/bin or something like that
<sebsebseb> maco: indeed they don't, hence why most users get whatever is the latest release
<thomas_newbie__> maco you sure....so if I do upgrade will I have major problems....I just want to run some network services and stfuff
<Wallace> _val_, try typing:  which httpd
<sebsebseb> maco: or so it seems
<ZykoticK9> maco, in VBox to run 64bit you need VT i believe
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen but it is at 72% done now so i might just burn the iso
<zorak> ZykoticK9, it wasn't before, it is enabled now
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: overall 9.04 in my opinion is the better release for now
<_val_> Wallace: uhm I'm not in ubuntu atm.. can't ssh to it. just asking out of curiousity
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: I don't think saying that non-lts version are "testing" releases is a fair statement
<maco> thomas_newbie__: we planned 9.10 to introduce cool new things like KMS and GRUB2 in the hopes that theyd be well-sorted by the time theyd been through 6mo in 9.10 development and 6 more months in 10.04 development
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: that's basically what maco said
<Wallace> !which httpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about which httpd
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: yeah that is probably faster, otherwise you have to upgrade through each version until the latest release
<Wallace> doh
<wastrel> /usr/sbin/apache2  apparently
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: new features and such in the non LTS
<maco> sebsebseb: there are new features in every release
<_val_> all right, thanks
<thomas_newbie__> aha mkk im gonna download 9.04 then
<DeathMetalDean> I've had chromium before, I just known it as the beta version of google chrome but I had it on ubuntu and I have kubuntu as well with it on it but everytime I try to access a web page using it chromium becomes unresponsive, does anyone know why?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: No, she said that 9.10 is stable but also being used to test some features that will be in the next LTS
<Flannel> IdleOne, maco, sebsebseb: mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<sebsebseb> maco: true
<IdleOne> Flannel: yup
<_val_> the config file of apache2 is httpd.conf  isn't it?
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: the non LTS releases are used, to  build up the next LTS basicalley
<_val_> or is it named like  apache.conf?
<Wallace> _val_, should be httpd.conf
<Flannel> _val_: Not really, no.  There's a number of config files in /etc/apache2/ depending on what you need to change
<smik> greezmun1ey,  I have one wireless adapter. I access the internet through USB modem and GPRS via wvdial. The wireless adapter is used to be connected to a local wireless connection to share file(I am running apache for that). Now, whenever I try to connect/create a wireless connection, the internet connection doesn't work(though the status is shown as connected). But, when I run my proxy server(using squid) and set my browser proxy setting as localhost:3128,
<smik>  I am able to browse the Internet in firefox. Now that was not a problem until I found that squid will only work on HTTP proxy. So this cheap trick doesnt let me do IRC while I am on wireless connection
<wastrel> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  i believe
<maco> sebsebseb: not all non-LTS releases are like that. its JUST 9.10. stop lying.
<wastrel> i don't have apache installed on this box anymore
<wastrel> ah no there's a httpd.conf in there also
<zleap> smik, can you use a web based interface for irc
<d4non_> what is the easiest way (gui) to change workgroup?
<wastrel> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<jrib> nmudgal: it's weird that it parses that string incorrectly.  What error does it give if you omit the password?  What if you omit "http://"?
<thomas_newbie__> sebsebseb: LTS?
<_val_> Flannel: ut what's after /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen i am going to experiment with something on my desktop
<maco> sebsebseb: and 8.04 was an LTS that had a fair bit of broken at release time too! crap, 6.06 was an LTS that would break windows partitions if you tried to dual-boot!
<sebsebseb> !lts |  thomas_newbie__
<ubottu> thomas_newbie__: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<boscop> how can I direct the output of one program to the right speaker and the output of another one to the left speaker?
<zorak> ZykoticK9, even after enabling AMD-V in the VM options it doesn't seem to work
<Flannel> _val_: After?
<_val_> I mean there might be other files like ssl.conf  but is httpd.conf out there?
<smik> zleap, but that would be doing a lot of cheap hacking. Besides 80port is not the only one I use. I need to do a lot of ftp and ssh also
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: non LTS releases such as 9.10, 9.04, and 8.10 only get 18 months of support on the desktop and 3 on the server
<zleap> ok
<wastrel> _val_: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<thomas_newbie__> sebsebseb: oh isee
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: three years on the server that was
<_val_> ah thanks.. that's what I was looking for
<smik> zleap, but to answer that question,yes I *can* use the webbased mbhit irc
<Flannel> _val_: httpd.conf is empty, apache2.conf has stuff in it
<zleap> there is cgi-irc for a really basic interface
<_val_> Flannel: so  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf does exist
<maco> sebsebseb: 18months, period
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen i have noticed that WINE does not want to work all that well with alot of the programs i do use
<wastrel> _val_: in addition there's  /etc/apache2/sites_enabled   and /etc/apache2/mods_enabled   and /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<d4non_> what is the easiest way (gui) to change workgroup?
<maco> sebsebseb: there is no "3yr on server" with non-LTS
<DeathMetalDean> I've had chromium before, I just known it as the beta version of google chrome but I had it on ubuntu and I have kubuntu as well with it on it but everytime I try to access a web page using it chromium becomes unresponsive, does anyone know why?
<sebsebseb> thomas_newbie__: the LTS releases are basically the business quality types.
<greezmun1ey> smik, I assume there is more?
<zabka_> how can i check what block my sound
<wastrel> _val_: these are locations where config files and modules are located
<zabka_> ?
<smik> greezmun1ey, No
<sebsebseb> maco: how long for the non LTS for the server edition?
<maco> sebsebseb: 18, just like on desktop
<greezmun1ey> smik, let me digest that a minute...brb
<quesada> I placed some command on system > prefs > startup applications, but they do NOT startup
<sebsebseb> maco: oh didn't know that
<smik> greezmun1ey, sure
<quesada> in karmic
<quesada> any idea why?
<_val_> wastrel: DocumentRoot variable is this defined in httpd.conf or apache2.conf  file?
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: the version of wine included with that ubuntu release is rather old, you might have better luck using the current edition
<ESphynx> hey guys, what's the best thing to install on an EEE PC with only 2GB of HD? Is it Xeebuntu ?
<sebsebseb> maco: I thought it was 3 for the server when non LTS,  and  5 when LTS
<_val_> Flannel: said httpd.conf was empty.
<maco> sebsebseb: you thought wrong.
<ZykoticK9> zorak, are you sure you have Virtualization in your CPU?  for AMD use "grep svm /proc/cpuinfo" for Intel "grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo"
<smik> greezmun1ey, If it doesn't bothers you, let me know if we can come private, #ubuntu is loaded fully.
<Flannel> _val_: /etc/apache2/sites-available/*
<greezmun1ey> smik, so, when you run your proxy server everything works, is that right?
<_val_> Ok thanks :)
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen yeah there is alot of stuff that does not want to work like my pidgen don't want to work either
<bl3s5in> Deathmetaldean : I have the same issue, I'd just blame it on the fact that it's a beta.
<smik> greezmun1ey, When I run proxy server, I can just *browse* the web, only http on port 80. Nothing more.
<smik> greezmun1ey, No IRC nothing, not even FTP
<zorak> ZykoticK9, its a AMD QL-62, which does have support for AMD-V, and the smv flag is present in the /proc/cpuinfo
<greezmun1ey> smik, ok
<wastrel> _val_: on debian based systems that will typically be in /etc/apache2/sites_enabled/000-default  unless changed by the administrator
<wuffi600> hi all.
<wuffi600> when booting linux how can i open the console in 1024x578 (wsvga) or something near that resolution? Is there something like vga=xxx?
<ZykoticK9> zorak, in that case i have no idea.  you might try in the #vbox channel
<wastrel> meh
<DeathMetalDean> bl3s5in, ah good to know it's not only me xD by brother doesn't have the same problem and he done the same thing as me lol :P
<zorak> ZykoticK9, thanks I was trying that as we speak
<MikeChelen> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: sometimes it helps to delete config files & reinstall the packages, if you do a fresh install that should accomplish the same thing
<nmudgal__> ?
<nmudgal__> jrib: sorry dc ! now what am i supposed to do
<jrib> nmudgal: it's weird that it parses that string incorrectly.  What error does it give if you omit the password?  What if you omit "http://"?
<alexandre> how do i switch desktops?
<bl3s5in> deathmetaldean : It doesn't feel stable enough to use full time. Just stick to the good ol' fox.
<nmudgal__> jrib: i tried it the same error if i leave http://
<greezmun1ey> smik, it seems to me that you have set our system up to be more of a server. Perhaps your best bet is to use another machine to *work* from, or reconfigure your system as a worstation when you need it.
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen, thanks for all ur help i have learned alot
<ZykoticK9> alexandre, assuming Gnome ctrl+alt+ Left or Right arrow key
<eduard> alaxandre what about desktop switch applet at gnome panel?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> MikeChelen, and i am sure i will get better as time goes on
<Nitrus> Maybe I should be more specific.  I have a laptop here, running 9.10. All I want to do is have a utility that will graphically notify me in the event of some kind of attack, or similar. Kind of like IDS but nothing super sophisticated.  Just a simple I set up some policies and in the event something happens it pops a stagnant bubble or stays in a list in a GUI.
<greezmun1ey> smik, I know that isn't much help, but sometimes there is only so much you can do.
<evident> hi everybody: yesterday I installed win 7 and then ubuntu as a dualboot system on my girlfriends laptop. Until now it worked just fine, it booted nicely into ubuntu and into win7... so I just wanted to reboot from win7 so it shut down installing some updates and then rebooted. But it only comes to the point where it says "Loading GRUB" but then restarts again... Is it possible that some win7 update has destroyed it? Or do you kno
<smik> greezmun1ey, You mean that a ubuntu user can't be connected to an wireless LAN while he is also connected to the Internet?
<DeathMetalDean> bl3s5in, yeah :) I use it instead because of the problem lol, whenever chrome works well it'll be awesome :D good browser lol
<alexandre> ZykoticK9, it's Ubunto 9.10
<RPG_Master> jrib: Sorry it took so long, this is the guide I am following: http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:DCbKLDT4HkgJ:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo+poulsbo+karmic&cd=9&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<alexandre> ctrl+alt+ arrow key don't work
<zabka_> how can i check what block my sound
<ZykoticK9> alexandre, is it NBR?
<greezmun1ey> smik, I didn't say that.
<maco> evident: first off, once this is sorted, send your girlfriend to #ubuntu-women so we can have a new friend. second, does it ever show the grub menu?
<jrib> RPG_Master: that's 4 lines and my url plugin isn't enabled :/
<alexandre> ZykoticK9, sorry but what is NBR?
<Dantonic> are there any disadvantages to the 64 bit versions of Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> alexandre, Net Book Remix
<flux_> does anyone know where the root password to ubuntu is stored?
<RanmaruHibikiya> u mean MBR?
<ZykoticK9> !root | flux
<ubottu> flux: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<smik> greezmun1ey, Then, thats exactly my case. I am a ubuntu user who wants to connect to a wireless lan while being connected to internet from another network
<greezmun1ey> smik, what I did say is that your setup has boxed you into a corner.
<RPG_Master> So can anyone else help me then?
<alexandre> ZykoticK9, no, is desktop version 9.1
<RPG_Master> trying to make a generic xorg.conf
<flux_> where is the sudo password stored in ubuntu?
<greezmun1ey> smik, well maybe it's simply a routing issue then, Are you using the same gateway for everything?
<ZykoticK9> alexandre, gnome?  and by switch desktop do you want to change to KDE or something?  or just go to a virtual desktop?
<nmudgal__> jrib: ?
<Flannel> flux_: It's your user password, stored as a hash with your other passwords in /etc/shadow
<smik> greezmun1ey, Gateway? no
<jrib> nmudgal__: and my other suggestion?
<blacknred0> is there a command that I could use in order to store some file name on a variable using shell script?
<flux_> Flannel is it easy for an outside to gain access to it?
<evident> maco: no it just shows the line and usually a second after that the menu to choose would appear, but it doesn't. Just turns black and reboots from the beginning
<greezmun1ey> smik, type in ip route, and send that to the pastebin
<smik> greezmun1ey, How do I do that?
<Flannel> flux_: No, and it's not stored in plaintext anyway.  Even if someone views /etc/shadow, they won't know your password.
<flux_> is hardening the linux kernel a good idea?
<nmudgal__> just it put username on the place of kanika that is pranay jrib like pranay@192.168.0.4 in place of before
<SunlessHalo> yo
<jrib> nmudgal__: interesting
<ramakandra> Hey guys i'm a newbie i wonder how where should i start to learn programming  for ubuntu
<greezmun1ey> smik, type in the command, run it, and copoy the result to paste.ubuntu.com, irc the link back here.
<jrib> nmudgal__: don't know though
<Meowpup> hi all i have system moniter open my cpu is maxed out but i am only using 50% of my ram and no swap. i am wondering y there is not more ram used.
<smik> greezmun1ey, what command
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> last thing
<jrib> nmudgal__: maybe stop using http_proxy and put the info in /etc/apt/apt.conf to see if it makes a difference
<nmudgal__> jrib: i am not joking with you it's true ! i am getting problems
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> what program do i need to use to burn a iso
<jrib> nmudgal__: I believe you
 * SunlessHalo please, could anybody whisper me an address:port for a convenient FREE PROXY server, in best case middle europe?
<alexandre> ZykoticK9, in the system setting i setup 4 desktops. i want to navigate between them
<smik> 192.168.0.254 dev ppp0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.1.2.143
<smik> default dev ppp0  scope link
<ramakandra> i need to learn how kernel works
<smik> greezmun1ey, 192.168.0.254 dev ppp0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.1.2.143
<smik> default dev ppp0  scope link
<nmudgal__> jrib: i can't stop it's not in my control
<smik> oops sorry for not using pastebin but the I am not able to browse internet
<ZykoticK9> alexandre, ctrl+alt+leftarrowkey - or use the switcher in the panel
<nmudgal__> jrib: there are many ubuntu pc under same proxy & working fine
<jrib> nmudgal__: same version of ubuntu?
<nmudgal__> & the thing is jrib i set up them to work
<nmudgal__> jrib: yeah same version
<alexandre> ZykoticK9, i removed the switcher from the panel by mistake. and the ctrl+alt+ arrow key don't work
<jrib> nmudgal__: same version of apt-get?
<smik> Now this is worse, I connected to the wireless connection momentarily and now am disconnected. But I am still not able to browse Internet, even with the proxy hack
<nmudgal__> jrib: yeah same version
<greezmun1ey> smik, is the network you are using yours, or someone elses?
<alexandre> there is someway to restore the switcher in the panel?
<nmudgal__> jrib: everything same
<smik> greezmun1ey,  Now this is worse, I connected to the wireless connection momentarily and now am disconnected. But I am still not able to browse Internet, even with the proxy hack
<ZykoticK9> alexandre, sorry man - i don't have any other suggestions - good luck.
<alexandre> thanks
<smik> greezmun1ey, As I said, it is a GPRS network
<alexandre> there is someway to restore the desktop switcher in the taskbar?
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> what program do i need to use to burn an iso
<Jamed> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: use k3b or brasero
<nmudgal__> jrib: so you can help me !
<smik> greezmun1ey, I think your first explanation  ( about NM) is correct
<jrib> nmudgal__: I don't know what else to suggest.  See if it happens on a live cd
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> jamed, ty
<smik> greezmun1ey, Now I am not able to use that proxy trick too
<argentino> does ubuntu MOBLIN remix has the same repositories than ubuntu desktop edition?
<nmudgal__> jrib: live cd is working fine
<Meowpup> hi all i have system moniter open my cpu is maxed out but i am only using 50% of my ram and no swap. i am wondering y there is not more ram used.
<greezmun1ey> smik, there is a bit more to it then that from what I see.
<ramakandra> to burn an ISO use DEVEDE
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> what about iso master
<smik> greezmun1ey, bit more?
<jrib> nmudgal__: what have you done since install?
<Nitrus> ubottu: Repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ZykoticK9> Meowpup, CPU usage and RAM usage are two different things!  not "directly" related.
<nmudgal__> jrib: becuase with the same cd i installed ubuntu on the same about 10-15 computers
<nmudgal__> jrib: did nothing i just installed it
<VCoolio> alexandre: you need compiz to use ctrl-alt-arrows (= visual effects normal / extra) or right click the panel and add the pager again
<Dantonic> What is the most current Ubuntu version with the best support for hardware?
<jrib> nmudgal__: can you check from the live system on the same machine if you can use the proxy with apt-get?
<jrib> Dantonic: 9.10
<ZykoticK9> Dantonic, any *buntu will have the same hardware support
<VCoolio> alexandre: maybe metacity has it's own keybindings for switching workspaces, check system > prefs > Keybindings
<nmudgal__> yeah i tried it jrib that is working !
<smik> greezmun1ey, Bit more?
<Dantonic> is there and advantage in regards to stability to running an older LTS like 8.04?
<Dantonic> there are lots of things I cannot do with 9.10
<jrib> nmudgal__: have you reinstalled?
<noobuntue> im loving ubuntu
<nmudgal__> jrib: i don't know what fishy has gone somewhere !
<noobuntue> ubuntu > windows
<nmudgal__> jrib: reinstalled i installed it today yeah reinstalled
<sebsebseb> !love > noobuntue
<ubottu> noobuntue, please see my private message
<lendabolo> agfa scan problen in 9.10   hep me
<argentino> why ubuntu doesnt show us moblin remix download link??
<nmudgal__> jrib: because  i got to change my hd that's why i reinstalled it else it working fine before with ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> nmudgal__: I have no idea
<Meowpup> ZykoticK9: thats weird. if the ram use was higherm then would not the cpu run better.
<greezmun1ey> smik, I appologize, I really am pressed for time right now. You may need to add another adapter for more discrete routing capabilities, I don't know.
<nmudgal__> jrib: really ?
<ZykoticK9> Meowpup, no - they are two different things!
<jrib> nmudgal__: yes
<smik> greezmun1ey, NP, thanks for the help
<nmudgal__> jrib: should i try upgrading to 9.10 or reinstalling it?
<jrib> nmudgal__: aren't you already using 9.10?
<G3Ck0> hi i have an laptop with ubuntu running. ive got 2 keys, one is to disable the touchpad other is for disable wlan, but they arent running on ubuntu
<Nasa> lol
<nmudgal__> jrib: no i am using 9.04 i told you
<alexandre> how do i install desktop 3d? sudo apt-get install 3ddesktop don't work
<jrib> nmudgal__: I suppose 9.10 wouldn't hurt
<ZykoticK9> Meowpup, best "i" can describe it: cpu is how fast the computer thinks, RAM is how much computer can think at one time.
<sebsebseb> nmudgal__: many people got issues after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.
<G3Ck0> lol
<nmudgal__> jrib: ok let's see btw may i know your name? you helped a lot !
<G3Ck0> what a join/part flood
<G3Ck0> omg
<freaklyweirdo> does anybody know if there's skype for downloading? i'm on ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> nmudgal__: jrib is a mangling of my name :)
<sebsebseb> freaklyweirdo: yes there is try their website
<G3Ck0> freaklyweirdo:  skype.com
<SunlessHalo> :D
<freaklyweirdo> i've got some trouble.
<G3Ck0> wtf floodbots
<kim_Da_Nite> alexandre: Is´nt it just compiz you need?
<sebsebseb> !language > G3Ck0
<ubottu> G3Ck0, please see my private message
<G3Ck0> ...
<nmudgal__> jrib: but the real name is?
<jrib> nmudgal__: jason
<LjL> "lol" "omg" "wtf floodbots" "..." what a collection of meaningful sentences, G3Ck0
<freaklyweirdo> wrong architecture 'i386'
<nmudgal__> jrib: ok jason thnxs for the help :) i try else meet u tomorrow here again
<jrib> nmudgal__: good luck
<ZykoticK9> freaklyweirdo, you can try "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture PACKAGENAME" - FYI i hear the 32bit version of Skype sometimes works where the 64bit version doesn't
<argentino> does this channel support ubuntu moblin remix?
<ZykoticK9> freaklyweirdo, you'll also need to verify that you have "ia32-libs" installed to run 32bit apps.
<chamillion> tter than ever!
<chamillion> Hello World! I'm back and better than ever!
<zorak> ZykoticK9, i figured out what my problem was: I didn't have virtualization turned on in my BIOS. I turned it on and it fixed the problem. Thanks
<chamillion> I get no hello back?
<ironfoot495> Hi I'm trying to install samba but I keep getting this error! Errors were encountered while processing:
<ironfoot495>  mysql-server-5.0
<ironfoot495>  mysql-server
<ironfoot495>  roxen4
<ironfoot495>  libroxen-flash2
<FloodBot1> ironfoot495: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> zorak, awsome!
<ironfoot495> ok sorry!!
<Billiard> ironfoot495: this is when you try apt-get install samba  ?
<Iowan> chamillion:  Hello back
<chamillion> I made a .py hello world app, but when I run it, it does nothing...
<chamillion> Thank You!
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: can you give a pastebin of the command and error you are getting
<ironfoot495> yes and inet but I think the problem has somthing to do with having xampp installed???
<chamillion> t:
<ZykoticK9> chamillion, did you try "python SCRIPT.py"
<chamillion> I want to be able to double click, Run the file
<Billiard> chamillion: make the file executable
<Talaskina> anyone having issues with 9.10 taking like 10 minutes to boot and then still failing to bring up the display?
<ActionParsnip> chamillion: chmod +x scriptfile.py
<ActionParsnip> Talaskina: not here
<dAlfa89_> Talaskina, getting an orangey background, not even getting to login prompt?
<chamillion> how do I make it executible?
<ActionParsnip> chamillion: i told you
<chamillion> I did that already...
<Talaskina> no, says failed while handling, and eventually brings me to the cmd prompt, but it takes at least 5 minutes to get to the prompt to begin with
<ironfoot495> because every time it goes looking for /var/run/mysqld it's not it's located in /opt do you know where to go to change this???
<Talaskina> 9.04 works fine
<ActionParsnip> chamillion: does it have the python header at the top of the file
<chamillion> yes
<Billiard> chamillion: does it work in a terminal   phython hello.py
<chamillion> #! usr/bin/python, yes
<nikola> hi
<nikola> i have a problem with ubuntu
<Billiard> chamillion: yes, to the terminal working?
<bbryant> hey, has anyone else had a problem with mp3s and 9.10? Basically, none of the music players are able to determine the song length.
<chamillion> yes
<bbryant> I'm assuming this is an issue with gstreamer's codecs, but don't know what fixes might be available
<nikola> any1 has problem with ubuntu starting?
<Billiard> chamillion: does it work in a terminal   ./hello.py
<bbryant> nikola: can you be more specific?
<bbryant> ALOT more?
<nikola> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on empty disk of 1 tb
<nikola> i booted
<Billiard> bbryant: you installed restricted extras ? thats odd they play but without knowing the sound length
<chamillion> Billiard Yes
<bbryant> Billiard: yea, I did
<nikola> and went to normal start
<nikola> i just get black screen
<coachz> how can i get prefs windows to stop opening in my other monitor ?
<Billiard> chamillion: it might not appear to do anything when you run a hello world script from gui
<mido> hi all
<chamillion> I'm installing ubuntu-restriceted-extras, should I?
<ZykoticK9> chamillion, don't know is it was just a typo - but i think your opening line should be "#!/usr/bin/python" <- notice the no space and the first /, which is differnt from what you posted
<loquitus> I get mysql errors everytime I run apt-get install. It happens specifically because "mtop" is getting setup... and the error is: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<freaklyweirdo> yes, i did it
<Bilz> a weird question, but Im connected to my wireless and I want ubuntu to show that im connected to another wireless connection. anyone know of someway to do this? for example i want network manager not to show the wireless im connected to, but a different a name
<mido> i got a problem with my Vitrualbox... I got this error " kernel driver not installed "
<G3Ck0> loquitus:  does root have a passwort ?
<maco> G3Ck0: no the root account is locked
<ironfoot495> Billiard: Here is the info you requested -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325629/
<CShadowRun> mido read the rest of the message, do what it says.
<Meowpup> google is your friend ;). We truly appreciate when you go there first, and a lot of the time, your questions can be answered there faster than here, so just keep it in mind.
<G3Ck0> maco he is  talking about mysql
<Billiard> ironfoot495: someone else requested it but ill take a look
<maco> G3Ck0: oooooooooh ok
<ZykoticK9> mido, have you rebooted since installing VBox?
<loquitus> G3Ck0: yes. there is a password on root. as in, mysql -uroot -p asks for a password that is not blank
<kim_Da_Nite> mido: What version do you have installed?
<ironfoot495> ok thanks!
<G3Ck0> loquitus:  so you need to use this passwort to login as root
<mido> ZykoticK9: yes
<c3l> Bilz, networkmanager is built to connect to networks and show what network you are connected to, not to confuse you ;) you will have to get some script or modification for networkmanagerr
<ZykoticK9> mido, then try running "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<ironfoot495> sorry if missed you ActionParsnip:
<mido> ZykoticK9: then؟
<loquitus> G3Ck0: yes. but apt-get seems to be trying to access mysql as root and clearly does not have the password as it is trying to login as root without the password.
<ZykoticK9> mido, then reboot and test
<Billiard> ironfoot495: idk id try   sudo apt-get clean
<mido> ok
<chamillion> I typed that header correctly, I just made a typo in chat
<ironfoot495> tthat won't drop my system will it ?
<ironfoot495> Billiard?
<G3Ck0> loquitus:  apt-get will ask you for passwort, aptitude doesnt
<Billiard> chamillion: what do you expect the script to do when you run it by double clicking on it?
<Billiard> ironfoot495: try that command
<loquitus> G3Ck0: apt-get did not ask me for a password
<ironfoot495> OK! Billiard
<gyyrog> has anyone here worked with c++ much?
<ActionParsnip> G3Ck0: loquitus: you need to use sudo with the command, sudo asks for the password. apt-get and aptitude will attempt to run as user and fail
<Billiard> gyyrog: yes but maybe you should try the c++ channels
<G3Ck0> loquitus:  so i have no idea. the only thing, apt-get will need passwort is on mysql upgrades, sry i really dont know why it try to connect
<gyyrog> there aren't really any
<ironfoot495> Billiard so try the apt-get install samba again???
<Billiard> gyyrog: arent any what? c++ channels, there are so
<loquitus> G3Ck0: well the issue is root probably did not have a password and now it does and apt-get has no idea what it is nor is it even asking for it.
<gyyrog> there is a c one, and a swedish c++ one
<VanRoyWork> hi
<G3Ck0> loquitus:  ActionParsnip told you need to use sudo apt-get
<Billiard> gyyrog: there is c++ and c++-basic   afaik and they are usually somewhat populated
<chamillion> I thought Python was used to make programs...
<Billiard> ironfoot495: sure
<loquitus> G3Ck0: I am using sudo.
<Billiard> chamillion: it can be used to make gui programs, but you only had your script write to standard output right?
<ActionParsnip> chamillion: there are many coding languages to make programs
<chamillion> yes
<ironfoot495> Billiard: OK! it repeated the same procedure again!!!
<G3Ck0> loquitus:  so try to delete the root-passwort on your mysql if its NOT a public computer/server
<wastrel> is there a complete list of all programming languages somewhere?
<Billiard> chamillion: if you want your script to do something in a gui, you must change your script to do so
<G3Ck0> loquitus:  i dont have any other idea about it
<knopies> wastrel, doubt it, but if there was, it would be on the WWW.
<Billiard> wastrel: wiki probably has one
<loquitus> G3Ck0: so apt-get cannot be explicitely configured to know what this password is? I don't like the idea of having no password on root, even for localhost access
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: i'd imagine so but it may not contain obscure ones like brainfuck
<sourcemaker> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<binMonkey> i want to learn brainfuck!
<ironfoot495> I think it has something to do with me having xampp installed! is there a work around or a way to let it no that mysqld is located in the /opt files?
<ZykoticK9> wastrel, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: go nuts: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_programming_languages
<maco> !language | binMonkey
<ubottu> binMonkey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> binMonkey: its hard, very hard
<Billiard> ironfoot495: why is myqld in /opt ?
<lstarnes> maco: it's the actual name of a programming language
<G3Ck0> loquitus:  i never need mysql acces with apt-get, i have no idea. i only need it on upgrading MySQLd
<ActionParsnip> maco: its a genuine programming language
<maco> i know
<binMonkey> maco: it's really a name.
<maco> but its still a naughty word
<G3Ck0> loquitus:  maybe someone else can help. sry
<ActionParsnip> maco: how can we discuss a legit language if we can't uter its name
<ironfoot495> because I don't have mysql independent it's located in the xampp  mysql files.
<maco> ActionParsnip: well in the first place, programming is OT for here
<knopies> ActionParsnip, it is in the list. Under B.
<maco> ActionParsnip: in the second, you could say BrainF  or some such i suppose...
<ActionParsnip> maco: aside from that, i'm sure you'd do the same in offtopic too
<sakekasi> hello
<VanRoyWork> hi
<robbienor> hi
<ironfoot495> that's why I asked it there is a work around or a way to fix this error?
<ironfoot495> if
<chamillion> Python is built in, So I'll just use it :P
<chamillion> lol
<sakekasi> do you guys know of any good media centers other than xbmc and boxee?
<jphillips86> How do I add Facebook chatting to empathy?
<sakekasi> do you guys know of any good media centers other than xbmc and boxee?
<ZykoticK9> sakekasi, MythTV
<sakekasi> oops
<sakekasi> oh
<knopies> jphillips86, dont know, but I know there is a plugin for pidgin, it seems to be slow though.
<sakekasi> ZykoticK9 isn't mythtv just for watching tv?
<Billiard> ironfoot495: why not install mysql normally?
<chamillion> how do I use GUI in my python programs?
<bdelin88> anyone know of a good hd recovery program?  I am not trying to recover a partition specifically just the data on that partition...the entire mbr/tables are corrupted and i need to get the data off
<rooist47> hi everybody
<ZykoticK9> sakekasi, no - it plays videos/music/photos/games as well
<sakekasi> ok
<sakekasi> thanx
<ActionParsnip> sakekasi: vlc has a web interface you can use, its nice
<Billiard> chamillion: check out a python irc channel or google python tutorials, thats not the topic here
<ironfoot495> Because if I do there will be two mycnf files and then there will be a mess.
<ActionParsnip> sakekasi: amarok is good too
<chamillion> ok, thank yoyu
<chamillion> billboard! Thanks
<Billiard> ironfoot495: sounds to me like its a mess right now
<binMonkey> do you guys know of any shoutcast radio applications?  other thatn streamtuner, amarok, and songbird?
<sakekasi> hmm
<sakekasi> ok thanx
<smik> greezmun1ey, How can I create wireless network using the command line?
<ironfoot495> I'd have to delete xampp
<rooist47> I installed VirtualBoxs none OSE, from the .deb package but the usb don't works can you help me to fix this
<Billiard> binMonkey: exaile might do it too
<sakekasi> i don't want a music player i want a media center
<Billiard> rooist47: why not install from the package manager?
<ZykoticK9> rooist47, type "groups" into a terminal - is you user a member of vboxusers?  if you you need to be.
<AleDream> ciao
<AleDream> ragazzi
<G3Ck0> sakekasi:  moovida
<binMonkey> Billiard: i justr tried exaile.  it doesn't have that soutcast plugin.  i'm looking for something that lets me search.  thanks, though.
<rooist47> ZykoticK9: yes I addded my self to the vboxusers
<sakekasi> ok
<sakekasi> thanx
<miami0981> Fan problem with ubuntu can anyone HELP
<ZykoticK9> rooist47, log out / back in and it should work
<ironfoot495> I have a lot of php files there and phpmyadmin.
<rooist47> but usb still don't work
<ctmjr> sakekasi: look into freevo it is easy and you can disable stuff you do not need like tv
<smik> How can I create wireless ad hoc network using the command line?
<sakekasi> ok
<rooist47> ZykoticK9: I donne that too
<ZykoticK9> rooist47, then i'd ask in #vbox
<Billiard> smik: iwconfig might let you, sorry not positive
<PsyberS_> any ideas why sound works when i boot from the livecd, and it worked when i updated 9.04 to 9.10 but this last week it suddenly 'cant find any soundcards'?
<ActionParsnip> smik: sure, you can do anything in command line wich you can in gui
<prappl93> When is ureadahead going to be an official implementation to 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> smik: except flash in websites
<smik> ActionParsnip, The point is *how*
<miami0981> can anyone helpme
<muellisoft> !ask | miami0981
<binMonkey> smik: look at man iwconfig.
<ubottu> miami0981: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Amaranth> smik: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "My Network" && sudo iwconfig eth1 mode Ad-Hoc
<Guilherme> cara parece que vai resolver
<ActionParsnip> smik: jeeves shows me this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<ActionParsnip> !fr | Guest61525
<ubottu> Guest61525: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<miami0981> the fan of my computer does not turn off
<alexandre> how do i enable 3d desktop in ubunto 9.10 ? sudo apt-get install 3ddesktop don't work
<GilJ> Have you checked the temperature of the cpu and other hardware, miami0981?
<miami0981> no
<Billiard> alexandre: im not familiar with 3ddesktop, are you talking about compiz
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | alexandre
<ubottu> alexandre: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<G3Ck0> alexandre:  try sudo apt-cache search 3ddesktop
<Guest61525> ops entrei em forrummm erradoo
<Guest61525> foi mal
<GilJ> miami0981: well, maybe it is just trying to cool some overheating hardware :D
<G3Ck0> ok compiz is nice too
<jphillips86> how do I force quit something from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> alexandre: try: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kisuke> jphillips86: kill
<G3Ck0> jphillips86:   kill
<GilJ> jphillips86: kill <pid>
<smik> Amaranth, ActionParsnip, binMonkey , Can you do something about this : I use wvdial to connect to internet through GPRS usb modem. Now when I try to connect/create a wirless lan through Network manager, I am unable to use that GPRS internet
<G3Ck0> :D
<ActionParsnip> alexandre: if you don't have 3D support it will NOT work
<kisuke> jphillips86: kill <processname>
<ZykoticK9> jphillips86, "kill PID#" or "killall APP_NAME"
<miami0981> no because the computer is cold its just that it doesn't turn off it happened after i installed Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> smik: you may have to define routes using the route command
<Amaranth> smik: You mean if you setup a wireless ad-hoc network it disconnects you from the GPRS connection
<GilJ> miami0981: OS's don't usually interfere with cooling
<marijuana> ZykoticK9: how to kill application?
<G3Ck0> marijuana:  kill <pid>
<ZykoticK9> marijuana, either kill or killall
<Amaranth> smik: Otherwise what you want to do is setup a wireless ad-hoc connection in networkmanager with the IPv4 settings set to "Share connection" and it'll automatically set it up for you
<G3Ck0> marijuana:  you get pid with ps fx
<ZykoticK9> marijuana, or xkill <- but it's NOT as good!
<miami0981> is there a driver maybe that can help the computer tell the fan to turn off
<smik> Amaranth, Exactly. I can't say it disconnects me, but the internet just don't work
<marijuana> i'm sorry, how to kill all applicatio?
<Dink> miami0981, when it's turned on do you get the window where it asks you to "shutdown, restart, hibernate... will restart in 60 seconds"? Kinda like if you pressed the power button.
<BLUE_BALLS> is netbook remix any faster?
<kisuke> can i get some help figuring out why my sound quit midsession?
<Amaranth> smik: Yeah, try configuring the ad-hoc connection settings to tell network manager you're using it to share another connection
<marijuana> i'm sorry, how to kill all current application, killall?
<smik> Amaranth, I am doing that only, not working
<Billiard> marijuana: killall firefox    ?
<Amaranth> BLUE_BALLS: Please change your nick, that's rather crude and, even worse, all caps
<G3Ck0> BLUE_BALLS:  i tried it on my laptop but i didnt liked it
<miami0981> i meant the fan not the computer, the computer turns off but the fan doesn't not even if am in idle
<GilJ> marijuana: killall firefox never fails!
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, if you're using Gnome/Pulse and want to restart it midsession you can use "killall -9 pulseaudio && start-pulseaudio-x11"
<Amaranth> marijuana: Can you change your nick please?
<alexandre> ActionParsnip, thanks. i'm installing it
<smik> Amaranth, When I create a wireless connection and connect to it, my wvdial connection doesn't work.
<musikgoat> GilJ: thats not true, hard locks sometimes dont kill nicely, requiring a kill -9
<Amaranth> smik: I guess the problem is you're not doing it all through network manager
<Amaranth> smik: You either have to use network manager for everything or don't use it at all
<smik> Amaranth, I am doing the wvdial though CLI, and wireless through network connection
<alexandre> ActionParsnip, done. know how do i run it?
<miami0981> i have done some research and some people have the same fan problem that never turns off
<alexandre> ActionParsnip, sorry. i found it
<smik> Amaranth, because the GPRS doesnt' work from NM
<marijuana> i mean to kill all application i opened at  the same time
<Amaranth> miami0981: When you shut down your computer the fan stays on?
<Amaranth> smik: Hrm, it should work in 9.10 at least
<miami0981> no but its stays on when the computer is on idle
<smik> Amaranth, Do you suggest me to connect both GPRS as well as ad hoc from CLI. I am using *9.04
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: it is was using asla, and the card it self is not listed in the hardware tab of sound prefrences
<Amaranth> smik: You'll have to setup both from CLI then, which gets...fun
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, are you using Ubuntu or Xubuntu or Kubuntu?
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: ubuntu 9.10
<chamillion> I just made an ubuntu virus in Python ;)
<chamillion> lol jk
<Amaranth> smik: You have to set the wireless mode, channel, and name then give it an IP, configure routes, iptables, etc
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, if you've removed Pulse then I can't help sorry - best of luck
<smik> Amaranth, can you point out to an article for that
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: plse is not the issue and it is inastalled
<Jaay> This is really bizarre. :s
<miami0981> can someone tell me how to make the computer turn of the fan it will burn
<Fat_Tony> hi, is there a way to install/uninstall something and NOT give a damn about dependencies? Lmms depends on Wine, but I want to remove only Wine anyway
<Amaranth> smik: Nope, I don't even know how to do it all
<keppi> Hi I have a strange problem.  I can login through tty1 but when starting I get a login screen with the gui and can't get past it
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, then try running the command i gave you
<smik> Amaranth, So thats where the catch is!
<Amaranth> smik: I'd suggest upgrading to 9.10 and seeing if you can do your GPRS connection in network manager again
<chamillion> #python
<chamillion> ##python
<Jaay> After a clean install of Xubuntu last night, I'm not able to install anything over the network. Anything that involves downloading just times out.
<smik> Amaranth, I have the 9.10 disk. I was just needing a reason to upgrade ;)
 * Jaay is a noob and has no idea how to fix this
<chamillion> Why do you have xubuntu?
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: it did nothing i think it may be kernal side, it shows up in lspci wih a driver but gnome does not recognize it
<Jaay> Netbook
<kim_Da_Nite> rooist47: If you have installed it from the software center usb does´nt work cause it is an older version, I think it´s version 2.0.8 so you have to go to virtual box´s home page and get the 3.0.8 version..
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, do you know if rebooting solves the issue?
<Jaay> I had Ubuntu on it, but it was a tad sluggish.
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: it does not
<Amaranth> kim_Da_Nite: Actually USB doesn't work because USB support is only in the closed source version
<sebsebseb> rooist47:  kim_Da_Nite  the version of Virtualbox from the repo or Software Centre is the open source verison which lacks USB support,  go to the website if wanting the one that has it, that's also closed source
<keppi> I can't login to my system :(
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, then it's a pure hardware support issue.  what soundcard are you using "lspci | grep -i audio"
<rooist47> kim_Da_Nite sebsebseb I installed the 3.... from the home page (.deb)
<Maahes> hey, I just upgraded to karmic and I have an issue, I have this menu thing in the background with all the system settings, and it won't go away
<Billiard> keppi: whay happens when you try?
<Maahes> and its eating up 60% of my CPU
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: it worked just fine on 9.04 nad till 11:00 last night...
<Zane`Sama> Help me get points by registering, you don't even have to use the site (besides the register): http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?Refby=OWKqf80sBDOo1Ymg2q5GJQ==
<rooist47> sebsebseb: now if I try to delet vboxusers group and uninstall VirtualBox to do a new installation
<ironfoot495> Billiard: I found out tha t I do have get rid of xampp to make things thanks.
<alexandre> ActionParsnip, i have installed and configure to use the 3d cube desktop. but know the ctrl+alt+ arrow key don't work
<keppi> Billiard:  it acts like it's loging in and bounces back to the login screen
<Billiard> ironfoot495: ok cool
<Jaay> This wasn't an issue on Ubuntu 9.04 :(
<rooist47> does that clear all files related to the old installation of VBox ?
<Billiard> keppi: hit ctrl+alt+f1   try to login there
<sebsebseb> rooist47: ok
<keppi> Billiard: it works fine from there
<smik> Can anyone help me on how I can save my audio/video codec on disk and then install fresh 9.10 and then install those saved codec. My Internet  is not fast enough for downloading the codes again?
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, "uname -r"
<sebsebseb> rooist47: in 9.04  Virtualbox  non OSE version needed  setting up with a command or two, for the USB support
<rooist47> sebsebseb: does that clear all files related to the old installation of VBox ?
<smik> s/again?/again.
<sebsebseb> rooist47: I assume this is probably also the case with 9.10
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: one min and i will pb the lspci out put for the card and run that
<Billiard> keppi: hmmm, i guess i would check the error logs, not sure which sorry maybe gdm or gnome
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, if you've upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 - the uname is more important right now
<rooist47> ok I will serch for that command and give you the result of the reinstallation
<rooist47> sebsebseb:
<sebsebseb> rooist47: you could do sudo purge packagename   to remove  virtualbox and config files,  however  the hidden .virtualbox folder in Home will probably stil be there
<sebsebseb> rooist47: or use synaptic and remove the program with config files as well
<ZykoticK9> rooist47, sebsebseb be careful!! i think purge will delete all your current virtual machines!
<rooist47> sebsebseb: I prefer apt-get
<rooist47> ZykoticK9: it will keep the vhds ?
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: yes it might do that, but probably not
<billiard_junkee> maahes, maybe its a widget on a layer?
<sebsebseb> rooist47: have you got vm's on there that you want to keep?
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: did and then had my little brother try to figure out why he could install fallout, so ended up doing a clean install
<billiard_junkee> maahes do you use compiz-fusion?
<Maahes> billiard_junkee, I think its netbook_launcher
<Maahes> and yes yes Ido
<rooist47> euh just one vhd
<billiard_junkee> ahhh, nevermind
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: couldn't
<Maahes> basically I want the ability to hide the damn thing
<billiard_junkee> hmm
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, if you've done a clean install then the kernel isn't an issue.  has the sound ever worked in 9.10?  and what card is it?
<smik> Can anyone help me on how I can save my audio/video codec on disk and then install fresh 9.10 and then install those saved codec. My Internet  is not fast enough for downloading the codes again.
<rooist47> sebsebseb: ZykoticK9 I have to keep just one vhd
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: yes and it is an intel intigrate HDA inte lsomething or other
<sebsebseb> rooist47: copy/move it some where else, and you can delete .virtaulbox
<sebsebseb> rooist47: or just keep that
<sebsebseb> rooist47: you just want USB set up
<ZykoticK9> rooist47, just to be save i'd backup the ~/.VirtualBox directory
<CShadowRun> ZykoticK9: i doubt you can, the installer for the codec will have been discarded after installation.
<ActionParsnip> alexandre: are the other effects working?
<rooist47> ZykoticK9: ok
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, "lspci | grep -i audio"
<ZykoticK9> smik, i think CShadowRun's comment was for you
<CShadowRun> sorry yea, that was for smik
<smik> CShadowRun, Oh
<PsyberS`> i see this in dmesg: "hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS" - if this fails will it log it?
<sebsebseb> rooist47: This webpage should be updated for Karmic really, but here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<sebsebseb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<rumpel_> smik, if you downloaded any packages via synaptic, they are usually stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<rumpel_> or via apt-get...
<smik> CShadowRun, Doesn't my ubuntu installation save all the .deb files anywhere
<CShadowRun> smik i doubt it, that would be an awful lot of wasted space
<LjL> root: don't irc as udontknow :(
<smik> rumpel_, I always install either by apt-get or synaptic
<oorah> i tried to update and got an error. W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D0D3C959DB2035A6
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, known bug see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/411574
<DJ-Nomad> can anyone help me install Listen .63 either through the tar.gz or tell me where a .deb is ?
<alexandre> ActionParsnip, they were not working, i just had to enabled them again
<rumpel_> smik, so backup this folder...  you can use the downloaded packages for your fresh system
<chamillion> whats a good python irc guys?
<DJ-Nomad> A tutorial on how to install from .tar.gz would be most helpful to me so I can learn for myself i guess
<sebsebseb> chamillion: #python ?
<ActionParsnip> alexandre: have you installed and enabled video drivers?
<smik> rumpel_, Cool. I guess it doesn't have all those stuff which I installed. But lot of them are there
<rooist47> sebsebseb: thx just 8min time of downloading the newest VBox version and I'll try
<chamillion> tried it
<chamillion> not a channel, an irc!
<sebsebseb> rooist47: those instructions are for 9.04, but I assume they will be ok on 9.10 as well
<billiard_junkee> maahes, is this kind of what you have going on?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24014870/slow.ogv
<ActionParsnip> oorah: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D0D3C959DB2035A6
<mcurran> Does anyone here know how to use ssh?
<smik> rumpel_, Bummer. The one I needed are not there
<mcurran> or FTP on a private network
<rumpel_> smik, if you put them later in your fresh system in the same folder, i guess they will be used instead downloading them again...
<sebsebseb> rooist47: You could also try Googleing for Karmic instructions
<alexandre> ActionParsnip, yes, ubuntu installed automatic find the nvidea driver ans installed it
<chamillion> sudo apt-key adv keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <Key>
<billiard_junkee> er...heres the site that referred me to that maahes  https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix/+bug/344443
<sebsebseb> rooist47: You are on 9.10/Karmic yes?
<Varan> Does anyone know if there is more information on how well ubuntu works on macbooks? I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-2/Karmic But there is alot of stuff untested and unknown? anyone know a better source?
<rooist47> sebsebseb: yes
<ActionParsnip> alexandre: the proprietary ones?
<smik> rumpel_, Actually they have not archived the BIG ones
<ActionParsnip> alexandre: so if you run: nvidia-settings   you dont get any errors?
<rumpel_> smik, like?
<Floppy> http://www.100mb.nl/
<chamillion> Karmic Koala should have the option to install keys along with the error!
<smik> like, the video codecs
<jasonw> what can i do to get 9.10 to display anything after install 9.3 works... but 9.10 breaks everything
<oorah> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> chamillion: even better, if you add it the karmic way, you dont have to import keys
<sebsebseb> jasonw: it's 9.04
<billiard_junkee> lol
<aske> can anyone recommend a dockbar for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> oorah: you added the repo but didnt ad the key on the repo
<wesblake> Batteries about to die, hopefully this is quick. I am installing Ubuntu on my netbook. I chose to partition manually this time because I have a recovery parition on it for Winblows I want to keep just in case.
<sebsebseb> billiard_junkee: @ me ?
<jaffarkelshac> jr
<ActionParsnip> aske: simdock
<ZykoticK9> aske, gnomedo and the dock setting
<rumpel_> smik, perhaps they were in a package... but i don
<billiard_junkee> na jasonw
<alexandre> ActionParsnip, i dind't try it yet. i will do it now
<chamillion> the karmic way?
<aske> ActionParsnip, ok, i'll try
<ActionParsnip> aske: simdock doesnt require a compositing WM
<oorah> aske, avant-window-manager
<smik> rumpel_, I guess you are right
<aske> ZykoticK9, ive installed gnome-do but didnt get it..
<jasonw> billiard_junkee:  na?
<wesblake> Well, by default, it looks like Ubuntu installer wants to create logical partitions. If there's only going to be 4, shouldnt they all be primary? Even the instructions on Ubuntu's site uses logical for the ubuntu partitions even though there are only 4 specified.
<billiard_junkee> nah...nevermind.  ;)
 * Jaay asks his question in the forum :o
<chamillion> billboard-jukee, nice name!
<alexandre> ActionParsnip, it's open the nvidia control panel
<rooist47> sebsebseb: I'll be back
<jasonw> billiard_junkee: i get sound and everything no display..
<rumpel_> smik, libavcodec...? is there a package with this name?
<ActionParsnip> alexandre: ok as long as it opens ok, thats fine
<smik> rumpel_, No
<ActionParsnip> alexandre: have you ran: compiz --replace    >
<ZykoticK9> aske, open Gnomedo and to to Preferences / Appearance tab and select Docky for theme
<sebsebseb> Jaay: hi
<TheFearsomeFufu> Hey. I plugged in a NTFS USB External HDD. Ubuntu detected it, but whenever I try to do anything to the drive, I get an error saying it's a read-only filesystem. "mount" shows it's rw though, so I'm not sure how to solve this.
<Brent> If i boot up with 2 video cards plugged in i get no display, how do i get a display with both cards in and sli enabled?
<sebsebseb> Jaay: Can you get on webpages?
<smik> rumpel_, not in /var/catche/apt/archives
<Jaay> Yes
<alexandre> ActionParsnip, no, i configure it by their control panel
<billiard_junkee> jasonw, I dont know what to tell you...maybe try the previous kernel, or start in recovery
<smik> rumpel_, Though I know I have it installed on my system
<sebsebseb> Jaay: Ok where were you trying to download  stuff from?
<ActionParsnip> alexandre: yes but you need to switch window manager to compiz
<alexandre> ActionParsnip, i dind't get the hang of the command line yet. i started playing with linux today
<Jaay> Just trying the sudo apt-get update
<wesblake> Anyone? Thanks.
<chamillion> I dont have any DVD+RW's is there any way I can put Windows XP Pro on a flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | TheFearsomeFufu
<Jaay> or through the update manager
<ubottu> TheFearsomeFufu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jaay> nada
<sebsebseb> Jaay: ok
<chamillion> I previously formatted it
<sebsebseb> Jaay: Your also new to Ubuntu yes?
<billiard_junkee> jasonw, if you can start fine in recovery, it may point to your video drivers.  Total guess, but cant hurt to try
<ActionParsnip> !windows | chamillion
<ubottu> chamillion: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Jaay> I've had it for awhile, but never really used it much. :l
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: thanks, time to go break dependinces again (pulse audio downgrade)
<Jaay> My netbook is for experimentation~
<sebsebseb> Jaay: Ok you can try  to download  the updates from another mirror
<chamillion> I need Windows to run Autodesk software....
<ae86-drifter> how do i init x server over ssh when the server is already running x server?
<sebsebseb> Jaay: I don't use the netbook version, but I assume it will be the same or like the desktop version  system > administration > software sources
<sileni> hey guys i can't find link to download older versions of ubuntu , can soemone please link me
<jasonw> billiard_junkee: sort of works... and it is totally the video drivers i have ati hd4850 in crossfire mode and i figured i would have to be in the correct kernel to install their new catalyst drivers
<Fat_Tony> How do I force .exe files to NOT be executable and associate them with another application? Wine makes them executable, and I don't like it
<sebsebseb> sileni: of course
<kcj1993> What's the best rendering setting (kdenlive) for uploading hd video to youtube?
<chamillion> It isn't my fault linux doesn't support a program that I need to use
<Jaay> I tried switching the software source (applications > system > software sources) from the US server to the main server
<Jaay> but it didn't help :(
<sebsebseb> sileni: you want 9.04 if I rember correctly?
<ActionParsnip> Fat_Tony: right click and select open with
<sharpen047> can someone help me setup an adhoc network on kubuntu please?
<sileni> sebsebseb, yup you said its stable
<sebsebseb> sileni: yes it is
<billiard_junkee> jasonw, is there support for that card?  I know that ATI has spotty support for linux
<Jaay> Also, sebsebseb, I'm using Xubuntu 9.10 not the netbook remix.
<kcj1993> sharpen047, with what?
<sileni> sebsebseb, yea i have it ... i need it to return the bootloader to GRUB window 7 over write it :\
<sebsebseb> sileni: altough I didn't use the word stable in our pm from earlier
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, best of luck man
<ubuntu_> hey I am evaluating the new ubuntu and one thing that I noticed is that it won't let me bind the Windows key by itself as a keyboard shortcut. Does anyone know how to re-enable that feature?
<sharpen047> kcj1993, a notebook wifi or pcmcia card
<sebsebseb> !grub |  sileni
<ubottu> sileni: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sharpen047> kcj1993, i am using kubuntu karmic
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Mike_lifeguard> Where on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ is the button to submit a bug report?
<jasonw> billiard_junkee: yes even the new 5800 but they have to be compilied against the kernel so i am sort of stuff not being able to but into the correct kernel
<chamillion> if ubuntu could support .exe's /without Wine (doesn't work for most Windows proggrams), More people would use it!
<sharpen047> kcj1993, i have two working wifi cards but cant seem to get anything to create/host an adhoc network
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: you can't have it on its own, it is a modifier
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: gonna leave now the murphonic field is probably gonna leak
<kcj1993> sharpen047, I don't have a clue.
<sharpen047> kcj1993,  :D ty anyway
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, you used to be able to have it by itself and it was called "Super_L"
<sileni> sebsebseb, yes, i want to have the 9.04 cd so i can do all those listed on that website
<sebsebseb> chamillion: With enough RAM people can run a Windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu, and that will usaulley work well for most Windows apps, with the exception of 3D games for example, but  Virtualbox and VMware  have some support
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, but now it insists on being used as a modifier, which I do not want
<billiard_junkee> yeah, thats a little beyond me jasonw   ...wish I could help you
<sebsebseb> chamillion: that will improve as time goes on
<Roasted> I got a question about ACLs here - How do they integrate with the UGO permissions within Linux? Who takes priority?
<chamillion> I hope so...
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: you have to pair it with something, in fluxbox you can but fluxboxes hotkey support far supasses gnomes
<kcj1993> can anyone help with the question i posted before?
<sebsebseb> sileni: ok
<jasonw> billieard_junkeey:  thanks for at least responding... i know the issue i am dealing with is a little more indepth... cheers
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, so are you saying this is something they changed at the GNOME level?
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip, or is this a new Ubuntu change?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: not sure, i ditched gnome a while back
<chamillion> I dont want to use a virtual machine, because It seems ubuntu can handle everything better than Windows :P, with the exception to .exe's :(
<julio3> running vm on any host is a joke fo rthe most part, functionality is minimal at best
<Fat_Tony> ActionParsnip, that only works if the file option "Allow executing" is not checked. I'm just uncomfortable with having something that could potentially run windows stuff
<innomen> hey guys, how do i view the wpa key of the wifi netowrk i am currently connected to?
<billiard_junkee> cheers
<ctmjr> Brent: try sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=Auto or "on"  then reboot
<innomen> i cant connect via windows because its asking for a key instead of a passphrase
<uncleBez> I there. is was quite awhile ago now. But I got banned from the ubuntuforums simple because I had the URL of my works website in my signature. and for the life of me i can't figure out how to contact the forums staff and explain myself or appeal it.
<ActionParsnip> Fat_Tony: its windows stuff, it will only afect the contents of ~/.wine
<glick> hey how do i restore the system message indicator icon on the panel bar?
<uncleBez> any one here know who I can talk to.
<innomen> since i can connect via ubuntu i want o see what its telling this connection when it connects
<glick> the envelope icon
<sebsebseb> sileni: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04  I also suggest md5suming/sh1suming or both,  your ISO before burning the contents to your CD, to make sure you have a good download.  In the list of files is the ISO that you will download, but also the file that contains the codes that your ISO needs to be for a good download.
<glick> i accidently clicked remove from panel
<epinky> innomen: iwconfig ?
<sebsebseb> sileni: Are you on Ubuntu now? or?
<ActionParsnip> glick: right click bar -> add item   add notifier
<sebsebseb> sileni: no?
<innomen> epinky, is that a terminal command?
<uncleBez> I was given a warning or anything. just tried to login and was told i was banned!! very unexpected. and I was doing my best to be a helpfull forum poster.
<epinky> innomen: yes, it is
<chamillion> rogers.com FTW!
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  sileni
<kcj1993> can anyone tell me how i can install the kde desktop on 9.10 without policykit freaking out?
<ubottu> sileni: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<innomen> epinky, it is not displaying keys of any sort
<LjL> uncleBez: try #ubuntuforums
<mwaty> hey, guys.  I'm trying to install ubuntu, I downloaded the ISO, tried to burn it to a CD, but the burn failed for some reason.   Is there a way to mount with software the ISO image and install while in Windows XP?
<epinky> innomen: is it a wep key?
<sebsebseb> kcj1993: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  or sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop  should both work
<uncleBez> LjL: thanks, cheers!
<innomen> epinky, no
<sebsebseb> mwaty: ok  check your ISO
<ActionParsnip> mwaty: did you md5 test the ISO??
<Brent> ctmjr: run that in terminal shut down install my second card and reboot?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  mwaty
<alexandre> to install cs on ubunto i just need to install wine and then use it to execute the install.exe?
<ubottu> mwaty: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<innomen> its wpa/wpa2 personal
<innomen> !wpa
<unkmar> mwaty: yes and no.  I'd say, NO.
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<glick> ActionParsnip, what do i right click on?
<glick> the panel?
<hullo> hello, i've got a little problem  I updated ubuntu, installed vmware and i think one of those patched my kernel then a couple weeks later i restarted my machine and since then grub no longer finds my hard drive when booting
<chamillion> mwaty: Next time buy DVD+RW's to burn ISO's to ;)
<ciro> salve a tutti dello staff
<kcj1993> sebsebseb, I've done that before but policykit freaks out
<ctmjr> Brent: yes
<mwaty> I also tried the ubunto windows installer...
<mwaty> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'F:\\ubuntu\\install\\mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso'
<ActionParsnip> glick: the bar you want to add to
<Brent> i've tried it
<Brent> same problem
<coachz> i keep getting perm denied when installing winetricks:   http://codepad.org/HVACI727
<epinky> innomen: are you using wpa_supplicant?
<innomen> How do i view the WPA key currently in use?
<ActionParsnip> mwaty: did you md5 test the ISO??
<innomen> epinky, i have no idea
<chamillion> Winetricks? Is that anything like beer pong?
<sileni> sebsebseb, no i'm on windows 7 , the image i downloaded was bad i think caues it said IO error boot disk can't be read
<coachz> better
<glick> ActionParsnip, if i right click anywhere on the notification bar, i get the preferences for the notifier at that spot
<sileni> sebsebseb, i think your way of checksumming should eliminate the problem with this download
<glick> there is no add notifier optin
<Chun> Is it possible to install ubuntu from a current ubuntu install, to a different partition?
<kcj1993> sebsebseb, any ideas
<billiard_junkee> lol chamillion
<chamillion> You liked my joke?
<ActionParsnip> glick: right click elsewhere, you will get a menu with "add item" eventually
<mwaty> ActionParsnip, it matched
<billiard_junkee> :) ya, and I like beer pong
<chamillion> L0L
<ActionParsnip> mwaty: ko then you can install magicdisk and mount the ISO
<glick> ActionParsnip, add to panel?
<chamillion> can you burn linux distros to DVD+RW's?
<ctmjr> Brent: you can ask in #nvidia maybe someone in there can help you more than me
<unkmar> mwaty: is the disk damaged or is the system not set to boot via CD?
<Milos_SD> how can I add kernels in grub 2? :S
<mwaty> I don't understand why the CD Burning didn't work, it got like 95% done... and then crapped out =)
<sebsebseb> sileni: yes do a md5sum
<epinky> innomen: check with "sudo more /etc/network/interfaces"
<sebsebseb> sileni: make sure the codes match, and then  you can burn the CD a bit slower as well, if they do match
<unkmar> mwaty: you tried burning more than once?
<sileni> sebsebseb, roger that, man you are very nice and helpful
<Maahes> billiard_junkee, can you resend me that link? I got called away from my computer
<sebsebseb> kcj1993: no
<Brent> thank you
<ActionParsnip> glick: yes, it will be in the right click menu
<sileni> sebsebseb, now when i finish the download how do i get the checksum of the file so i can compare
<innomen> epinky,  auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<ActionParsnip> mwaty: are you burning as slow as you can?
<sebsebseb> sileni: yeah indeed I am
<chamillion> can you burn linux distros to DVD+RW's?
<sebsebseb> sileni: in the link I gave you a little while ago is a list of files
<glick> i dont see add nofier
<glick> i see add notification menu
<mako-dono> chamillion: sure
<sebsebseb> sileni: there's also a file with the md5sum codes
<alexandre> how do i open a file in the file system? /dev/sda7 return access denied
<unkmar> chamillion: yes, but can you system boot from a DVD?
<kcj1993> sebsebseb, im running the install now
<chamillion> OK, thank you mako-dono
<jorik> alexandre: mount it
<sileni> sebsebseb, yes i see the info on what it is supposed to be, but how to find it from the file i have downloaded so iccan compare
<sebsebseb> sileni: you need to install a program into Windows  that checks  the ISO
<sileni> oh ok
<chamillion> I thought you could boot from DVD or CD? does it matter?
<alexandre> jorik and please how do i mount it?
<jorik> alexandre: "man mount"
<Chun> Is it possible to install ubuntu without booting from the cd? i.e. through a current ubuntu install?
<sebsebseb> sileni: they recommend one on the help page, but  there are a few or so
<sileni> sebsebseb, just for learning purpose how would i do it on linux, i would install a program ?
<ActionParsnip> glick: i never said you do, you will see "add item" in the right click menu, you will then see this: http://www.techotopia.com/images/f/f7/Gnome_add_to_panel2.jpg   you can then select notifier from there
<sebsebseb> sileni: much easier when already running a Linux distro
<unkmar> chamillion: generally, todays computers?  it doesn't matter.
<mwaty> So?
<mako-dono> chamillion: if you have a dvd drive, you probably can boot from dvd.
<sebsebseb> sileni: with Ubuntu you would do.  system > administration > terminal
<sebsebseb> sileni: then  you can cd into the folder where the iso is.  by default the terminal starts in home so if the ISO is already there :)
<chamillion> my CD_drive says DVD R/RW on it, is that OK?
<unkmar> Chun: yes.  that is very doable.
<ActionParsnip> Chun: you can add the ISO to grub and boot to it
<mako-dono> chamillion: it should be.
<sebsebseb> sileni: then you can do md5sum  namegoeshere.iso   and  if you want to sha1sum it as well.  sha1sum namegoeshere.iso
<sileni> sebsebseb, wow that is cool
<glick> ActionParsnip,  i added the notification area
<sebsebseb> sileni: get the codes and make sure they match to the ones that are provided. and  really the Ubuntu website  should be a lot more clear  in the downloads section.  that people should md5sum or sha1sum or both an ISO before burning contents to CD
<glick> but i still dont see the envelope with empathy icon in it
<Chun> unkmar: cool - any tips on where to start? Can I just run the installer from some location, if I mount the iso?
<sebsebseb> sileni: and the torrents do an automatic check or whatever, so  not really needed for those.  and you can check  that you got everything in a torrent in most/all of those programs.   ,but if doing a HTTP or FTP download yes  md5sum and sh1sum's
<ae86-drifter> startx   X: warning; process set to priority -2 instead of requested priority 0, Fatal server error:Server is already active for display 0
<alexandre> jorik, how do i know the name of the devices? i have 3 partitions
<jim__> !sound
<sebsebseb> sileni: there is also a disck check on the CD once it boots, that you can run to make sure your psyical  CD is ok
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jorik> alexandre: use "mount" to see what devices are mounted in which directories
<unkmar> alexandre: mount
<hullo> hello, i've got a little problem  I updated ubuntu, installed vmware and i think one of those patched my kernel then a couple weeks later i restarted my machine and since then grub no longer finds my hard drive when booting
<sebsebseb> sileni: that is only for the CD itself, not it's contents
<glick> how cna i get my empathy icon back on my panel?
<ctmjr> ae86-drifter: you using gnome?
<ae86-drifter> ctmjr, yes i am
<unkmar> Chun: ask ActionParsnip. He appears to know more about that than I.
<ae86-drifter> i am SSH into my pc
<Roasted> I got a question about ACLs here - How do they integrate with the UGO permissions within Linux? Who takes priority?
<alexandre> jorik, unkmar the first one is /dev/sda7 on / type ext4
<sebsebseb> mwaty: have  a read of  the stuff I just put to sileni  since that should be useful for you as well
<jorik> alexandre: then its already mounted, you dont/cant mount it again
<ctmjr> ae86-drifter: you need to kill gdm then start x /etc/init.d/gdm stop then startx
<glick> anyone?
<glick> know how i can get the envelope back that showed my empathy messages?
<ae86-drifter> ctmjr, could i lever X running on my server and still use it from SSH?
<kcj1993> how do i get to another channel in xchat?
<rumpel_> kcj1993,
<rumpel_> kcj1993, /join #channelname
<moparirc_X7PFk> hello?
<alexandre> jorik, so how do i access it? typing /dev/sda7 return permission denied
<kcj1993> rumpel_, where do i put that?
<jorik> alexandre: all files on /dev/sda7 are in /
<jorik> alexandre: its your root filesystem
<moparirc_X7PFk> I have a question about VPS with HyperVM and Ubuntu Server
<mrXX> is there ipod touch support in ubuntu?
<Fat_Tony> hi, is there a way to force ubuntu to remove a package that has dependency problems?
<unkmar> alexandre: you are already accessing or using files in /
<epinky> innomen: there should be some info  on /etc/network/interfaces , check with "sudo  more /etc/wpa_supplicant/wireless.conf"
<sebsebseb> mrXX: no not exactly
<alexandre> no, i am in my home directory
<alexandre> alexandre@pc
<sebsebseb> mrXX: if you must have that though, I suggest a Windows virtual machine
<seige36> can someone help me setup an adhoc network un kubuntu please?
<coachz> virtual box ftw !
<unkmar> alexandre: "cd /" ls
<holden_> Fat_Tony: yes, with dpkg
<masterfishslayer> can anyone direct me to where a relative newbie can ask usb persistent startup questions?
<platius> glick;  right click on the empathy icon in the applications menu and choose add to panel
<kcj1993> rumpel_ , where do i enter that text?
<mrXX> sebsebseb is there any way to jailbreak it in ubuntu? cause i tried in windows7 and got unsuccessful
<ae86-drifter> kcj1993, just write it !
<ae86-drifter> and press enter
<kcj1993> where?
<ae86-drifter> rignht now
<ae86-drifter> now
<alexandre> unkmar, it return Desktop, Documents, Downloads, Music...
<ae86-drifter> where ytour tyoping
<glick> i really dont like the indicator icon
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | mrXX
<ubottu> mrXX: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<moparirc_X7PFk> I want to run a java server with Ubuntu Server, I connect through SSH and start it up, then I close SSH, and the server goes down. Is there a way to make it so it does not do this, and my server can run, even if MY computer does not have PuTTY open?
<glick> is there anyway i can just have an empahy icon when empathy is minimized?
<Fat_Tony> holden_, oh, thanks, I'll take a look at that
<glick> the indicator icon i find kind of confusing
<sebsebseb> mrXX: as far as I know, we are not meant to help with stuff like that in here, or else where on the network for that matter
<unkmar> alexandre: cd /; ls
<mrXX> sebsebseb is there any particular room?
<holden_> Fat_Tony: dpkg --force-help
<alexandre> unkmar, i get it. two commands
<alexandre> i did it
<alexandre> still in the same place
<chamillion> I could use DVD+RW discs to burn movies, Linux distros, and music?
<moparirc_X7PFk> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> moparirc_X7PFk: you can use screen for that
<seige36> can someone help me setup an adhoc network un kubuntu please?
<ActionParsnip> chamillion: yes
<moparirc_X7PFk> what do you man ActionParsnip
<sebsebseb> mrXX: plus if you do that it could possibily get infected with a virus,  that happended to ones in Australlia it was in the news.  and one that woudn't just go away also after re installing the software on it
<chamillion> Awesome! :)
<moparirc_X7PFk> mean
<thomas_newbie__> im trying to mount my external hard drive but its not showing up in /media....when I turn it on theres a message pops up asking me if I want to open the Unmounted external drive in a new window or do nothing...I select open and it does nothing...
<epinky> masterfishslayer: do you mean LiveUSB persistent?
<seidos> seige36: yes
<rumpel_> moparirc_X7PFk, you have to run it in background...
<ae86-drifter> can i run 2 instances of X SERVER??
<masterfishslayer> yes
<unkmar> alexandre: cd /; ls -la
<ae86-drifter> one via SSH ?
<Chun> The ubuntu iso download - is it updated at all after final release?
<epinky> masterfishslayer:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> moparirc_X7PFk: i just hear you can use an app called screen to keep the app alive
<moparirc_X7PFk> rumpel_ I dont keep my laptop running 24/7 thugh, but my server needs to be
<thomas_newbie__> moparirc_X7PFk: what yo uusing your server for?
<sebsebseb> mrXX: Windows virtual machine for it, and then you can also use itunes in it
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: sure
<rumpel_> moparirc_X7PFk, i would suggest a startup-script...
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, how???
<mom> are they planning to have pulse audio working on the next release?
<ae86-drifter> it wont let me load X over SSH unless i close it on the server
<kshah> hi, I'm looking for a recommendation for setting up a post-receive hook on an email daemon. daemon gets email => passes email onto a Ruby script
<sebsebseb> mom: uhmm not sure
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: you can even plug 2 mice, 2 keyboards and 2 monitors into one system and make a dual seater
<moparirc_X7PFk> rumpel_ Thats what I was trying to do, so when I start the VPS up, it will run
<sebsebseb> mom: ,but yes  pulse audio issues since Ubuntu 8.04
<unkmar> alexandre: pwd - lists present working directory.
<seige36> seidos, im on a notebook i have two working wifi cards and i want to use my phones internet, if i get an adhoc connection up i can use the internet. kubuntu karmic
<masterfishslayer> Installed it and was working fine...wife rebooted laptop...not exactly sure what she did - now loads all the way through the screen where i am asked for key ring then nothing
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | ae86-drifter
<rick979> is there an official ubuntu site that lists the md5 for 8.0.4 rc?
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<thomas_newbie__> im trying to mount my external hard drive but its not showing up in /media....when I turn it on theres a message pops up asking me if I want to open the Unmounted external drive in a new window or do nothing...I select open and it does nothing...
<sebsebseb> rick979: rc?? no the final?
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, i know but i'm doing dual head , lol
<moparirc_X7PFk> rumpel_ How do I do that
<ae86-drifter> i mean i am, but thats no issue
<rumpel_> moparirc_X7PFk, i meant something like the
<mom> sebsebseb, it seems to get worse for me
<chamillion> where is the ubuntu.com website located?
<sebsebseb> mom: Ubuntu has issues with it, but many other distros are rather fine with it
<Chun> Is the ubuntu iso updated at all after final release?
<rick979> sebsebseb: correct
<rumpel_> moparirc_X7PFk, look for a tutorial for init.d-scripts
<seige36> seidos, i have followed a few tuts and none of them work
<sebsebseb> rick979: Why?  download and burn the final?
<sebsebseb> rick979: after checking it
<rick979> sebsebseb: can't
<TheCougar> how do i with the gui interface map a path so it apears as a drive?
<sebsebseb> rick979: why not?
<moparirc_X7PFk> rumpel_ I do not have a long time to do this
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: if you are using an nvidia gfx card it can be setup in nvidia-settings
<julio3> why does the regular install cd does not include raid support, instead we have to download an alternate cd that only has text base and it isrudimentary at best?
<linuxguy2009> Ok Ill give this question another try today and see if anyone knows now. Is there any way to organise Ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix favorite launchers? I would love to be able to put internet apps side by side, audio/video players side by side etc. Anyone know if this is possible?
<mom> sebsebseb, youd think theyd have audio working smoothly as a major priority
<rick979> sebsebseb: slow connection and lack of time
<epinky> thomas_newbie__: can you mount your external drive?
<num1> /join #glob2
<num1> \join #glob2
<mido> how to install headers ?
<thiebaude> i didn't think audio was broke
<rumpel_> moparirc_X7PFk, then you have to start it everytime manually ^^
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: otherwise you may have to write some fancy things in xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> mom: well hopefuly for 10.04 and if not hmm that's not good, not good at all, since it's the next Long Term Support release as well
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, there is NO issue running dual screens, thats fine, my issue is starting another instance of x server of X over SSH!!
<rick979> sebsebseb: i'm not using it to do anything but debootstap the final
<thomas_newbie__> epinky: yea no I wasn't able to
<mom> they should rename the sebsebseb 8.04 was a lts as well
<thomas_newbie__> epinky: or maybe I'm doing it wrong
<TheCougar> i have a folder called thats in "/mnt/hgfs/downloads" and I want that to show up when i click on "computer" in that list is what i mean.
<sebsebseb> mom: yes and 8.04 introduced puleaudio
<rick979> sebsebseb: i just am concerned it may have been tampered with
<thomas_newbie__> epinky: not sure which one in /dev it is
<mido> guyz... how to install headers to my kernel?
<sebsebseb> mom: the amount of times I did killall pulseaudio in the  shell
<moparirc_X7PFk> rumpel_ But the thing is, is when I close the SSH client, it kills the server
<mom> sebsebseb, do i really need it?  can i just do alsa instead?
<erUSUL> mido: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<TheCougar> and when i right click and go to "make link" it tells me it doesn't support symbolic links.
<thomas_newbie__> but epinky like i say a window pops up but when I say open in a new window nothign happens
<sebsebseb> mom: I think  pulseaudio and alsa are linked some how now
<gluxon> Hi, I was over at a friends house, trying to install ubuntu on their computer, however I kept getting Error #5 :(
<epinky> thomas_newbie__: type on terminal "sudo fdisk -l" and check which it is
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: why not just use x forwarding for the individual app, rather than the whole desktop? I don't know about the full desktop, seems excessive
<seidos> seige36: are you using a hub to connect multiple computers?
<chamillion> I used to think kubuntu was better, but that was when I was going for better looks...Reminds me of Windows users.
<mido> thanx eru
<gluxon> Can anybody explain what was the problem?
<rumpel_> moparirc_X7PFk, yes... because your process is bound to the running shell
<rumpel_> erm
<rumpel_> moparirc_X7PFk, enter "screen" and start then...
<ae86-drifter> x forwarding??
<ae86-drifter> what is that/
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: Did you verify the CD?
<moparirc_X7PFk> ill try that
<moparirc_X7PFk> give me 1 minute
<gluxon> linuxguy2009: Yeah.
<ae86-drifter> all i want is a GUI over SSH
<seige36>  seidos im using a router but i just want an ad-hoc network from kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: where you run an app via ssh, but its displayed on the client system but runs on the ssh server
<epinky> gluxon: error doing what, which part?
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: What part of the install process did you get the error? partitioning, copying of files, cleaning up at the end etc?
<gluxon> Installing, copying files.
<moparirc_X7PFk> rumpel_ -bash: screen: Command not found
<gluxon> at about 32%
<gluxon> Using ubuntu 8.10.
<gluxon> I know I should have used 9.10
<gluxon> but I didn't have that in range.
<gluxon> And figured I'd just update once it's installed.
<sebsebseb> gluxon: 8.10 is fine for now
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: Hmm I had nothing but trouble with 8.10 release.
<sebsebseb> gluxon: it runs out of support in April I think though when 10.04 comes out
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, i can already do that
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: Use 9.10 or even more reliable is the 8.04.3 LTS release.
<ae86-drifter> but thats not a GUI.
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: other computer ethernet woudn't work with 8.10, but other then that, 8.10 a great release for me :)
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: then why do you need the full desktop?
<gluxon> Yeah.
<sebsebseb> gluxon: 9.04 is a good release
<gluxon> I'm out of CD's :(
<sebsebseb> gluxon: that's ok run 8.10 for now
<gluxon> And I don't think I can get more :(
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: got a flashdrive?
<gluxon> Yeah.
<sebsebseb> gluxon: buy some new CD's?  and  do a nice clean install when 10.04 comes out?
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: unetbootin it.
<i_is_broke> whats the dir, of source.list?
<gluxon> My flash drive installs have been working fine.
<ae86-drifter> ActionParsnip, because i want a GUI!!
<gluxon> But it failed on two computers..
<gluxon> :(
<Roasted> I got a question about ACLs here - How do they integrate with the UGO permissions within Linux? Who takes priority?
<labuser> Is there a way to force a program to stay in memory across sessions so that it will start faster for all users?
<ActionParsnip> ae86-drifter: oh well, i have no idea about that. sorry
<gluxon> Well, the regular install on the boot menu that pops up.
<sebsebseb> gluxon: overall 8.10 has been my favourite release since 8.04
<ae86-drifter> can somebody pls help me load a GUI over SSH
<sebsebseb> gluxon: of course I don't run it now though
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: Why the frown whats wrong now?
<i_is_broke> ae86-drifter, why dont you tsc
<gluxon> Well, I'm saying that I keep getting error #5 when installing on HD's.
<gluxon> Never on USB! :D
<ae86-drifter> i_is_broke, terminal svcs???
<labuser> For example, after gedit is started, subsequent sessions start very quickly. I want to make it so that it starts quickly even after a reboot
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: Use unetbootin to copy the ISO to the flashdrive. Boot the flashdrive and try to install from that instead and see what happens.
<i_is_broke> terminal server client
<sebsebseb> gluxon: errors such as?
<gluxon> Let me find it.
<ae86-drifter> i_is_broke, thats a good idea, i thought that was windows specific
<ae86-drifter> thanks
<VCoolio> i_is_broke: still looking for sources?  it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<fretegi_part_2> hi
<fretegi_part_2> anyone know much a bout dvd ripping?
<i_is_broke> VCoolio, ty
<erUSUL> labuser: do not power off you comp. just hibernate (to ram or disk). warm caches all time ;P
<ActionParsnip> fretegi_part_2: try acidrip
<gluxon> Something like this.
<gluxon> Failed to copy files   Error #5 input/output error
<i_is_broke> VCoolio, i was going down the list in find.
<fretegi_part_2> i got the ripper, had a few questions about setting up the ripper
<histo> fretegi_part_2: what software are you using to rip?
<fretegi_part_2> im using handbrake
<sebsebseb> !piracy > fretegi_part_2
<ubottu> fretegi_part_2, please see my private message
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: Sounds like its unable to copy files. Probably due to bad burn, bad disk, dirt on surface of disk or lens.
<histo> sebsebseb: its not piracy to back up your dvds
<gluxon> Ah.
<gluxon> Here's a good image I found :)
<gluxon> http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/5166/errorkf6.png
<DrJanItor> hi. I just installed 9.10 on an old pentium iii laptop. The CPU is clocked 650Mhz but /proc/cpuinfo says it only runs on 160Mhz. What's the deal with that?
<gluxon> It's the exact error.
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: Clean the disk and maybe use a lens cleaner.
<fretegi_part_2> and that is all i am doing
<gluxon> Well, just saying, if it can boot up, why can't it copy?
<sebsebseb> histo: well it is  for sure if they aren't originals
<fretegi_part_2> they are my own dvds which i have purchased :)
<gluxon> And I tried wiping it with my shirt, no luck.
<histo> sebsebseb: did he say anything about that?
<fretegi_part_2> anyhow, may i still ask my question?
<ActionParsnip> DrJanItor: is it running stupendously slow?
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: Do you have the CD there with you? Do a md5sum on it and paste the sum here for us to check.
<linxeh> DrJanItor: is it a speedstep cpu ?
<DrJanItor> ActionParsnip: yep
<sebsebseb> fretegi_part_2: yes  of course,  as long as it's not piracy related
<DrJanItor> linxeh: I guess so
<gluxon> Uh.
<gluxon> No :(
<ActionParsnip> DrJanItor: hmm, let me websearch
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: ok
<gluxon> I wiped out their winxp :(
<fretegi_part_2> ok great, thanks, sorry for the confusion.  I am ripping my media with handbrake, doing samples, working out optimization for wuality not file size
<gluxon> So they had no OS.
<gluxon> O_O
<aboSamoor> Hi, I want your advice regarding which tiling manager i have to use ?
<gluxon> So I had to leave the CD their so they actually had something to use...
<fretegi_part_2> .avi, .mkv etc. those are just containers and the actual rip quality is more dependant on the codec used right?
<DrJanItor> thx. I did some research but didnt come up with anything helpful
<linuxguy2009> gluxon: If you burn a new one make sure to do a "md5sum /dev/cdrom" etc. Or verify boot option.
<moparirc_X7PFk> rumpel_ "screen" was not recognized as a command
<imatech> I'm trying to set up rdp between ubuntu hosts...what's the best way to do that?
<aboSamoor> There are many, but I want the best compatible with ubuntu
<rumpel_> moparirc_X7PFk, apt-get install screen
<gluxon> okay :(
<linxeh> DrJanItor: what doest dmidecode -t processor    show for current speed ?
<gluxon> I'll try to get a new cd and use that..
<fretegi_part_2> what format and codec is the best for absolute quality?
<ActionParsnip> DrJanItor: maybe: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=181721
<mcurran> Does anyone know how to open port 22 on a wireless network
<gluxon> I think it might have been the Expo marker I labeled it with :/
<DrJanItor> linxeh: Well there it actually says 650Mhz
<thomas_newbie__> so you can't write to NFS drives?
<thomas_newbie__> it mounts only as read only
<fretegi_part_2> h.264 codec is what i am using, but i can select mkv, avi, ogm as well, then a series of codecs, just hoping to learn a bit about them
<linuxguy2009> fretegi_part_2: You encoding CDs or something?
<fretegi_part_2> yea dvds
<ActionParsnip> mcurran: if you use a  router you will need to read your manual, if not then it is open
<fretegi_part_2> or trying to lol
<DrJanItor> ActionParsnip: thx I'll have a look
<linuxguy2009> fretegi_part_2: Handbrake is what I love to use.
<fretegi_part_2> thats what i am using
<linuxguy2009> fretegi_part_2: MP4
<gOLDfeesh> hey how can I mount my phone's sd card?
<labuser> erUSUL: even if I did that, the list of cached applications often changes
<fretegi_part_2> ok great, why do u like mp4? just trying to learn a bit
<gluxon> gOLDfeesh: Plug it in :/
<histo> gOLDfeesh: just insert it in to your sd reader it should mount automatically
<ActionParsnip> DrJanItor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234114
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: love,  there's a love bot factoid :)
<linuxguy2009> fretegi_part_2: Cause its fast and looks good.
<fretegi_part_2> ok what codec?
<gOLDfeesh> gluxon, doesn't seem to be detected
<gOLDfeesh> histo, ^^
<ActionParsnip> DrJanItor: http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/439899-cpu-speed-ubuntu-wrong.html
<ctmjr> fretegi_part_2: you might ask in #mplayer
<masterfishslayer> looking for post install help for LiveUSB persistent
<fretegi_part_2> oh perfect thanks
<epinky> fretegi_part_2: better ask on #mplayer channel
<linuxguy2009> fretegi_part_2: I use the ffmpeg rather than the AVC/x264 format. Faster.
<ActionParsnip> gOLDfeesh: do you see the partition in: sudo fdisk -l
<histo> !love | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<gluxon> gOLDfeesh: Ah...
<gOLDfeesh> ActionParsnip, yes
<fretegi_part_2> ok gotcha, how is quality?
<gluxon> You have the old, classic SD card error :)
<DrJanItor> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately there is no cpufreq directory in the /proc/.../cpu0 dir
<ActionParsnip> gOLDfeesh: then mount it manually if it hasnt
<kavurt> can i cut videos using ffmpeg and cli?
<gluxon> ..
<gluxon> That's not good ;
<gluxon> :(
<gOLDfeesh> ActionParsnip, not sure how lol.
<FloodBot1> gluxon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> histo: :)  yeah  I think linuxguy2009  has seen it before,  hence why I didn't pm to him
<histo> kavurt: what do you mean but cut?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | gOLDfeesh
<ubottu> gOLDfeesh: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> gOLDfeesh: why the "lol"?
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: Seen what?
<fretegi_part_2> reason i am asking is i have a commercial recorder that records in ffmpeg, however handbrake looks far better with h264, not sure why, trying to learn
<gOLDfeesh> ActionParsnip, why not
<sebsebseb> !love > linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009, please see my private message
<kavurt> histo: I want to remove some parts of a video
<gluxon> gOldfeesh: It's not ubuntu, it's your computer.
<gluxon> It doesn't support your SD card.
<ActionParsnip> gOLDfeesh: its fairly pointless, justr wondering if it was as needless as I am imagining? its not especially funny....
<gluxon> So ubuntu can't detect it. :(
<gOLDfeesh> gluxon, it's not my computer because it used to mount in Windows
<gluxon> oh really? :(
<gluxon> I have so many problems with SD cards :P
<gOLDfeesh> how can i reset all my usb devices
<DrJanItor> linxeh: so what does the discrepancy between /proc/cpuinfo and the dmidecode output mean?
<ActionParsnip> gOLDfeesh: if the fdisk output shows the partition you can mount it manually and you can access it as normal
<linuxguy2009> fretegi_part_2: x264/AVC takes longer to encode but if you use the same bitrate compared to ffmpeg MP4 you get better quality. Or you can acheieve the same quality at a lower bitrate. Its a tradeoff.
<bae> guys, I just upgrade to 9.1 and my drives wont auto-mount via fstab.  Anyone experience this or know how to correct?
<gOLDfeesh> ActionParsnip, how can i reset all my usb devices. like..so udev re-reads all the usbs.
<sebsebseb> bae: yes that's an issue or simpally it's a feature
<seige36> why is it so hard to create an adhoc network in kubuntu?!
<sebsebseb> bae: oh I am thinking when you try and access a partition and it want's your password
<ActionParsnip> gOLDfeesh: sudo rmmod usb_storage; sleep 5; sudo modprobe usb_storage
<Ryan9104> Can someone with a quickcam or quickcam express send me their xorg.conf?
<fretegi_part_2> tahnks for ur help guys
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: webcams arent defined in xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> bae: check out the release notes there might be something useful
<linxeh> DrJanItor: good question; its not uncommon for cpuinfo to be wrong though, but I dont know why
<sebsebseb> !notes | bae
<ubottu> bae: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<bae> sebsebseb: ok ya sounds different.  looks like my swap wont mount
<linxeh> DrJanItor: lots of p3/p4 servers at work reported incorrectly
<sebsebseb> bae: swap won't mount hmm
<sebsebseb> bae: I think it's swapon in the terminal or something to turn swap on
<Ryan9104> ActionParsnip: Well I believe I can't get my webcam to get registered as a device.
<sebsebseb> bae: and your swap should just work
<linxeh> DrJanItor: fwiw, my core2 processor reports 1200mhz (its supposedly 2.8ghz)
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: if you run: lsusb   you will get an 8 hexadecimal character ID code, websearch that
<Ryan9104> ActionParsnip: It is under lsusb, but I can't get it to show up in any programs so I think I need to specify the drivers or something.
<DrJanItor> linxeh: ok. well that's strange. but also it sure doesnt feel like its running at 650 Mhz
<hullo> am i likely to lose data if i add a label to my disc?
<Ryan9104> ActionParsnip: I've googled for probably 20 hours total now, had support in here and nobody could help, I've read everything.
<rick__> can anyone help on how to get banshee 1.5.2 installed on my system?  i can't figure out how to get it from either synaptic or the tar file.
<sebsebseb> hullo: Probably not, but which disk or partiton?
<bae> sebsebseb:  i may need to add the bootwait options (reading through the release notes)
<hullo> hullo: main disc
<ibrahimmufeed> I need help with vpn, please!!
<sebsebseb> rick__: Whcih version of Ubuntu?
<linxeh> DrJanItor: what if you run something cpu heavy and check it ?
<gOLDfeesh> hmm.. for somet reason it didn't reset everything I have like 5 ttyACM*
<rick__> karmic
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: whats the lsusb code?
<sebsebseb> rick__:  ok easy open the terminal
<hullo> basically the  uuid dissapeared so grub no longer loads it
<sebsebseb> rick__: sudo apt-get install banshee
<ctmjr> Ryan9104: what is the out out of ls /dev/video*
<mcurran> Well I went into my router settings and I enabled all ports, but yet I'm still getting port 22 denied message - I even tried connecting to the gateway and still no dice?
<hullo> so i figure i will add a label, configure grub to load by label
<DrJanItor> linxeh: also from a quick look at the default kernel config i think the speedstep stuff should be compiled in
<Ryan9104> ActionParsnip: 046d:0870
<sebsebseb> hullo: oh messing around with Grub can go bad
<rick__> sebsebseb will that work as synaptic still shows 1.5.1 available and i have 1.5.1 installed right now
<sebsebseb> hullo: Grub or Grub 2?  Karmic or?
<ibrahimmufeed> DrJanItor, I need help with vpn, please!!
<Ryan9104> ctmjr: /dev/video0
<hullo> Karmic
<DrJanItor> linxeh: any proposals? I tried firefox, which takes several minutes to start, even though theres a reasonable amount of RAM (512 MB)
<sebsebseb> rick__: that command will install a package  from the repo, if it's not already installed
<hullo> sebsebseb: its pretty simple (in theory heh) i dont know why this disc lost its uuid
<sebsebseb> rick__: that will install banshee, if you don't already have installed
<sebsebseb> hullo: clean install of Karmic or an upgrade?
<hullo> upgrade
<sebsebseb> hullo: ok so you got the old Grub?
<masterfishslayer> anyone else having or had an all black screen after booting into liveusb persistent 9.10?
<ibrahimmufeed> vpn problem
<hullo> yeah sorry
<cmwslw> the dell page (http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs) lists the Mini 10v as having Ubuntu 8.10
<coachz> how to eject my cd ?  Virtual Box did the install and now it needs unmounting apparently
<ctmjr> Ryan9104: if you do not have a tv card then that is your webcam if you have vlc then you can open it to test
<cmwslw> us this still true?
<sebsebseb> !grub |  hullo
<ubottu> hullo: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DrJanItor> ibrahimmufeed: not sure if a can help, but whats the problem?
<cmwslw> *is
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: tried: sudo modprobe quickcam_messenger
<sebsebseb> coachz: CD for what? and  look at the options you get for the running vm
<Ryan9104> ctmjr: the only thing that comes up in Cheese for example is a device named Camera
<kcj1993> how do i move things around on the panel in kde
<ibrahimmufeed> I followed all the steps, and I am connected on Ubuntu 9.10 but I can not access any resource and I can not PING even
<coachz> my vm is shutdown
<sebsebseb> kcj1993: try #kubuntu
<sebsebseb> coachz: do it in the vm settings then
<darthanubis> kcj1993, try #kubuntu
<sebsebseb> darthanubis: we both put same thing
<Ryan9104> ActionParsnip: where you are getting that, make sure it is a recent date because the drivers are built into the kernel now so all support threads are outdated.
<Ryan9104> ActionParsnip: will try though
<darthanubis> sebsebseb, ') great minds and all
<vistro> There is a serious problem with dd
<sebsebseb> darthanubis: yeah I was thinking that as well, great minds think a like
<coachz> sebsebseb,   where? it doesn't show a cd in the VBoxGT
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: dont know and dont care, try it, if it doesn't work, emove the module. Its free to try
<sebsebseb> coachz: look around the settings, you can unmount your CD
<vistro> It is 100% incapable of writing to a floppy disk. It says it's transferring the data, but the disk is unchanged. The light never comes on.
<ibrahimmufeed> DrJanItor : I followed all the steps, and I am connected on Ubuntu 9.10 but I can not access any resource and I can not PING even
<kcj1993> not many replys on #kubuntu
<coachz> nope
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: you can also try: sudo modprobe v4l1-compat
<sebsebseb> coachz: click on the vm, go into the settings for it
<coachz> i'm there
<sebsebseb> coachz: click on the vm as in the list
<coachz> i did
<DrJanItor> ibrahimmufeed: is the vpn connection established?
<coachz> ahhh
<ibrahimmufeed> yes
<coachz> change media
<Ryan9104> ActionParsnip: neither have any output.
<sebsebseb> coachz: CD/DVD-ROM
<sebsebseb> coachz: press that
<linuxguy2009> I saw above someone mention a Dell Mini. Does someone here need help with one? I have one myself if they do.
<sebsebseb> coachz: and unmount it
<ibrahimmufeed> DrJanItor yes
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: They won't. No output means no problem, You are supposed to try cheese in between
<gOLDfeesh> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/d53abd0a3
<Ryan9104> ActionParsnip: I did.
<coachz> i have a choice of /dev/sr0 or none,  i picked none and it's still mounted
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: make sure you rmmod one of the modules, having 2 modules for the same thing will cause issues
<sebsebseb> coachz: ok well try #vbox for help
<coachz> i'll just reboot the stupid computer
<coachz> it's faster
<sebsebseb> coachz: or that
<vistro> Is there a good way to take sbm.bin and write it to a floppy?
<sebsebseb> coachz: ,but maybe you put on auto mount?
<vistro> And have linux actually do it... outside of it's imaginary world?
<DrJanItor> ibrahimmufeed: did you ping an IP address or host name? maybe it's a DNS resolution issue.
<billiard_junkee> anders, did you work for HFW once upon a time?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: ok cool
<masterfishslayer> looking for live usb persistent help (post installation) computer boots - but screen totally black.
<ibrahimmufeed> DrJanItor: I tried to ping but nothing received at all
<sebsebseb> !usb |  masterfishslayer
<ubottu> masterfishslayer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> masterfishslayer: Which version of Ubuntu?  and which graphics card?
<gOLDfeesh> ActionParsnip, did you get my pb?
<sebsebseb> masterfishslayer: I haven't done one myself, so this is only basic trouble shooting
<masterfishslayer> The thing is... it was working fine after several reboots (version 9.10)
<coachz> tada !
<billiard_junkee> yay! for coachz
<coachz> thanks for the help,  driving me to drink
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: theres this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3856516#post3856516/but its said to be unstable
<sebsebseb> masterfishslayer: They run the same as from the hard disk? except it's from a usb instead?
<masterfishslayer> wife just turned off laptop - eversince cant see desktop.
<ActionParsnip> gOLDfeesh: yeah, doesnt mean much to me
<jolaren> I want to disable a user to bee able to right click the desktop, is that posible?
<DrJanItor> ibrahimmufeed: Yeah ok. well it is hard for me to tell because what you can or cant ping depends very much on your network setup
<jrib> jolaren: why?
<jolaren> jrib; kiosk setup
<ActionParsnip> Ryan9104: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/88231
<ibrahimmufeed> DrJanItor thank you so much :)
<jolaren> jrib;  I'm running Pessulus, works fine but I want to disable the right click function
<billiard_junkee> ibrahimmufeed, maybe try a netstat?
<jrib> jolaren: read the admin guide at library.gnome.org though I'm not sure that is covered.  nautilus is responsible for the desktop
<billiard_junkee> or nslookup
<DrJanItor> ibrahimmufeed: sorry
<masterfishslayer> sebsebseb: you have any ideas?
<ibrahimmufeed> billiard_junkee what is netstat
<sebsebseb> masterfishslayer: not really, but which graphics card you got?
<billiard_junkee> !netstat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netstat
<masterfishslayer> don't know?
<masterfishslayer> how do i look
<jolaren> jrib; I'll try to google some more
<ScislaC> I am trying to guide a friend through install atm, bear with me. He installed Ubuntu (9.10) on a Slave drive and has a broken windows install on the Master drive. Apparently Ubuntu didn't install grub to the MBR of Master drive. Is there a guide anywhere for how to install grub2 from the live CD in this type of situation (ubuntu on slave)?
<jrib> jolaren: the admin guide at library.gnome.org is worth a look
<jrib> jolaren: I think they have a section called "locking down"
<sebsebseb> masterfishslayer: nevermind stick around,  ask your question again a bit later, and hopefuly someone else can help
<Roasted> I got a question about ACLs here - How do they integrate with the UGO permissions within Linux? Who takes priority?
<billiard_junkee> ibrahimmufeed, it's a utility that will show you what connections are listenening connected and the ports that they are connected through, among many other things
<mrXX> Surprisingly, i see AKONADI intalled in my ubuntu which i dont remember doing, anyone knows why?
<masterfishslayer> sebsebseb: thanks anyways
<erUSUL> mrXX: you use kde. kde uses akonadi ?
<billiard_junkee> ibrahimmufeed, 'man netstat'  I would say tat 'netsat -ar' should show what you want to see
<mrXX> seUSUL what is kde? what program is it
<sebsebseb> !kde | mrXX
<ubottu> mrXX: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Roasted> Man - has anybody ever set up ACLs on Linux??
<mrXX> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<erUSUL> !info eiciel | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-3 (karmic), package size 445 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<sebsebseb> mrXX: I think it's 4.3 now
<Roasted> erUSUL - already using eiciel. Hoping I could find somebody who has more experience with it to help me.
<ibrahimmufeed> billiard_junkee, I issued netstat -nr and I got results, one of them for my destination [work domain] but how can that help me to resolve the problem. I do not know!
<erUSUL> Roasted: that's not me sorry
<billiard_junkee> ibrahimmufeed, forgive me, but in the mix of everything, I forget what  you were trying to do.  I just remember that you could not ping....that is why I mentioned netstat
<ibrahimmufeed> billiard_junkee, I established a VPN connection to my work network, and I am connected. However I can not access any resource or even ping the work domain!
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know how to share the desktop with Vinagre over the internet like when I need to help my uncle out. Do I just need to enter his IP address as the host?
<jrib> Roasted: iirc normal unix permissions become part of the ACL ones (default I think) but it's been a while since I played with ACLs.  Did you check « man setfacl » ?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009, please see my private message
#ubuntu 2010-11-22
<ira> cache_surplus: sorry I thought you printer was wireless :>(
<KRISHi> but when this sluggishness happens.. i cannot move the cursor or do anything.... its just like a system jam! caps lock & nums also becomes blocked
<KRISHi> so how to open terminal in that condition?
<KenBW2> dmesg has constant outputting of "radeon 0000:01:00.0: ffff8800ad380000 reserve failed for wait", should i be concerned?
<cache_surplus> ira no and yeah, i thought i made that clear.
<cache_surplus> np
<New0> OMG it's a uge file
<New0> *huge
<ira> cache_surplus: you did but I missed it, now your problemos make more sense
<pragmaticenigma> anyone remember the command for rebuilding grub configuration file in 10.10
<cache_surplus> thanks, yah its tough repeating things over and over lol when there has been missunderstanding
<ira> cache_surplus: I thought I was just getting old
<cache_surplus> this guy in the other room just told me i cant have an ip via usb lol
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: yes.. cable..
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: not usb
<cache_surplus> hmmm maybe i shoudl turn off UPnP, so it doesnt get and 2 ips anymore
<pragmaticenigma> SourApple: Do you get an error message while trying to boot Ubuntu?  Are you able to still boot into windows?
<ira> cache_surplus: I could troubleshoot your problem, but my daughter took my other printer I had working the other day
<cache_surplus> i bet that was the issue.... however, i know have the eth connected to the eth port on printer... sighs...
<cache_surplus> brb gonna reconfig back to usb
<cache_surplus> reload each device
<KRISHi> plz help guys... im a lover of ubuntu since 9.10
<SourApple> •pragmaticenigma• no i can't boot into any os
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: 96% less than a minute!!!
<pragmaticenigma> SourApple: oh, that's not good... why don't you have recovery disks for your Windows 7 install?
<cache_surplus> im pretty sure manual said i can not use both an eth and usb combo at the same time, just one or the other.
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: the printer may have said that but the print server might have issues with it.
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: true
<SourApple> •pragmaticenigma• i got my laptop with no recovery discs :S ...
<lessthan3> Hey guys, i've been playing with the remote destkop, and I've been wondering if there's any way to set a remote desktop to one of the desktop switchers on the bottom-right. Anyone know how to achieve this effect?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: but its pingable, and manageable
<cache_surplus> shrugs
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: OK and we are good!!! Now what?
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: yea.. but there may be intermittant conflicts/issues
<pragmaticenigma> SourApple: They recovery stuff is probably on a seperate partition and you should have been prompted to burn the disks when you first logged into your laptop... that's going to make this really difficult
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Run "tar -C /media/wubi/ -xf /media/wubi/boot_dir.tar.gz".
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: After running that you should now have a /media/wubi/boot/ with kernel images in it.
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: like high network traffic or broadcast storms?
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: perhaps..
<SourApple> •pragmaticenigma• grub is the problem here? or os ?
<cache_surplus> the pings are sparatic lately
<jaypro> im trying to use winff, but when i try to encode, it asks for encoder libxvid.. so i installed everything that the synaptic package manager had regarding "libxvid" and i still get that message looking for libxvid. do you guys know of a better program to encode to avi??
<cache_surplus> i get 100 ms and low numbers, then 200 here and there
<ted__> test
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: And could you now tell me the output of "uname -m"?
<cache_surplus> i have noticed that lately
<pragmaticenigma> SourApple: It sounds like the MBR on your main harddrive is lost, and I have no idea how to get it back... what exactly happens when you boot up?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i686
<KRISHi> ok thanks for ur help guys
<KRISHi> bye
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: perhaps it has to do with the print server and how it identifies the printer.. if the identification from USB and ehternet is the same internal to the printserver then you could have conflicts.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: and how do i verify the kernel is there?
<slacwalker> hello ai from brazil
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: That's 32 bit, 64 bit would be "x86_64".
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: yeah but didn't you just give me a 64 bit one?
<ted__> anyone have experience setting up wview weather program on ubuntu 10.10
<surgy> i need help diagnosing and solving a problem with my ubuntu 10.10 install.  everything irunning very slowly, most programs wont run including firefox and opera. Xterm takes a good 45 seconds to get me to the command prompt etc etc
<SourApple> •pragmaticenigma• i only face grub rescue
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: The liveCD you're using is 32 bit, your wubi installation is 64 bit.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: OK. so what should i do now? just reboot it?
<pragmaticenigma> k, that's promising, however, I'm not sure how to get it fixed for you :-/
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes.
<pragmaticenigma> Anyone know how to restore GRUB from GRUB Rescue for SourApple?
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: I brb
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: thanks
<surgy> also its saying it cant get lock like it does when you try to run apt-get more than once, but im not trying to run apt
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: whats the command to make it spit out my cd and restart?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: "reboot"
<surgy> yeah when i open firefox it opens a small window with the caption "close firefox"
<share> sup
<MrAnthrope> Is there an easier way to install Java? This .rpm file from their website along with their instructions is not working, I get this in my terminal http://pastebin.com/TYNd3gXA
<surgy> Terminal doesnt even work
<surgy> i could really use some help
<Jordan_U> SourApple: Do you have a flash drive?
<ted__> can't we all
<pragmaticenigma> SourApple: I would ask for help with recovering and rebuidling your GRUB configuration from GRUB recovery... If it were me I would reinstall the entire system, but that doesn't look like it's an option for oyu
<surgy> .....
<SourApple> •pragmaticenigma• yeah i would like to know if there is another option, thank you
<surgy> i guess im just going to have to reinstall and hope for the best? i mean i dont know what to do, 80% of my applications are failing to start
<pragmaticenigma> SourApple: it looks like Jordan_U is trying to help you
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: well the kernel was there in the grub list! looks good so far!
<SourApple> •Jordan_U• i think lemme check
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: wait! ok mount mount point /dev/shm does not exist
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: control D will terminate this shell give root password for maintenance
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: and a bunch of failed mountall commands, and and inti status 4, fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 mount of root file system failed
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: at the end is says in parentheses or type control d to continue: dev/loop0: clean, 11746/256000 files, 194557/1024000 blocks
<A_New_Server> Put it on Big L
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Try pressing ctrl+D.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: it restarted the box
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: should i try recovery mode?
<A_New_Server> My middle click won't work (It works for opening new tabs but not for the scroll thing), also the backspace button doesn't work to go back in Firefox. Is this a vbox thing (Ubuntu guest, W7 Host) or something dealing with Ubuntu that I'd get help from here?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes. It probably won't boot either but it can't hurt to try.
<maco> A_New_Server: middle click doesnt scroll on ff-for-linux
<edbian> A_New_Server, The keybindings are just different.  alt+left arrow goes back
<Linuxsapien> where is the software source file kept?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: so, im screwed? :(
<ndxtg> laptop wifi randomly disconnects (10.10)  and then never be able to get connected unless reboot. saw this in log "net_ratelimit: 14 callbacks suppressed" . Anyone know how to fix?
<A_New_Server> maco, alright, thanks
<maco> edbian: isnt it alt+left on windows too?
<edbian> maco, oh, maybe
<edbian> maco, IDK, who uses windows anymore?
<share> What is the most stable/fast Ubuntu version before 10.04?
<maco> 8.04
<A_New_Server> edbian, is it possible to change them without editing a whole bunch of different files (to paraphrase: a simple fix)?
<pragmaticenigma> ndxtg: do you know what wireless chip you are using/
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: WAIT! if i can get to the /etc and back all of that up to my ext hd, can i just run wubi again, and then overwrite with my backed up etc to the /etc? wont that save my settings for everything???
<IsmAvatar> I set up sshd to my ubuntu box, but whenever I try to ssh in, I get "Connection timed out" or "Operation timed out". What am I missing?
<edbian> A_New_Server, I don't know off the top of my head how to change them.  It's in the configuration of firefox somewhere so it's probably a gui.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: recovery did the same thing by the way
<edbian> IsmAvatar, You're not getting to the server.  Can you ping it?
<ndxtg> pragmaticenigma: Atheros AR5001 :)
<A_New_Server> maco, I googled a bit more and found that you actually can do it in Ubuntu firefox, it's just not enabled by default
<maco> A_New_Server: oh? link?
<pragmaticenigma> ndxtg:  I've had the same issue with a broadcom chop that I use... I never figured out the problem
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I think the problem is that the initrd images I gave you are made to boot from an ntfs partition, and don't have fat32 support.
<ira> brb
<A_New_Server> maco, for future reference: edit -> preferences -> advanced -> general -> use autoscrolling
<jonnysniper> does anyone know how to get GL EXT framebuffer
<A_New_Server> maco, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410876
<edbian> A_New_Server, You can tell firefox to listen to whatever key-bindings you want.
<sk0l-geek> iae galera
<pragmaticenigma> ndxtg: I have to wonder if the chip is overheating or something
<maco> A_New_Server: oh id always thought autoscrolling meant it just starts scrolling when you get to the page, and so it sounded silly. that needs a better name
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: well, in the grub, i see a VISTA loader option..... that tells me, maybe you got the specs from the pc that the live cd was made on....not the specs of my pc that has the wubi.
<A_New_Server> maco, I agree.
<ndxtg> pragmaticenigma: oh i see... that maybe the problem my wifi card sits very near HDD
<IsmAvatar> edbian: yes
<A_New_Server> I would have never ever checked that to try it, it's a bad name
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: because i don't have vista on this pc at all, never have. but the school pc i made the live cd on was running vista
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: The windows entry won't work on your machine.
<edbian> IsmAvatar, Can you use nmap on the server and if so, do you see ssh open?
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... mine seems to get very warm as well on my dell c400
<pragmaticenigma> really small formfactor
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: No, that's from the test VM I grabbed the /boot/ directory from.
<IsmAvatar> edbian: not familiar with nmap. I get "nmap: command not found"
<edbian> IsmAvatar, sudo aptitude install nmap
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: well i know that won't but this kernel isn't either....so im just asking/guessing that this whatever that is listed in grub that says linux, is meant for the OTHER pc
<maco> IsmAvatar: install it then?
<edbian> IsmAvatar, On the server what does ps -e | grep ssh    show you?
<lesto> xubuntu?
<A_New_Server> PC = personal computer! Ubuntu is my PC <3
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok.... so is this give up and start over time? or is there anything we can do from the command line (i can get to it from here without live cd) and fix it?
<IsmAvatar> edbian: installing nmap. ps tells me ssh-agent is running twice, sshd, and ssh
<edbian> IsmAvatar, So ssh is def running.
<edbian> IsmAvatar, How are you trying to connect?  Describe your network too me
<pragmaticenigma> ndxtg: looks like your not alone, lots of google results
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: It is, and that's the problem. I'm trying to see if I can rebuild the initrd with vfat support now. If that fails, you should be still be able to backup your current root.disk, re-install wubi, then copy /boot/ from the new root.disk to the old one, and restore the old root.disk.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: was my /etc idea any good or worth trying?
<IsmAvatar> edbian: hang on, just figured out that my router is port forwarding to the wrong ip.
<hp> w
<edbian> IsmAvatar, That's the issue.
<edbian> IsmAvatar, I pretty much narrowed it down to port forwarding in my head as well.
<odair_sr> HELLO
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: I"m back
<Root_Hack> Hi all
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok, but i don't follow.....the file is just an image the root.disk, so how can i copy the boot thingy? oh live cd again? and whatnot?
<ira> is back
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: why didnt we just try that from the start? lol
<herro> someone got time to help me with kloxo and dns?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I didn't realize the extent of the problem at the start :)
<edbian> herro, What is kloxo?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: k
<herro> its like cpannel
<A_New_Server> !software kloxo
<Root_Hack> Is there anybody here using backtrack 4?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: back to wps usb directly conncted to printer
<maco> !info kloxo
<ubottu> Package kloxo does not exist in maverick
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: why
<maco> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: UPnP disabled
<edbian> herro, what is cpannel?
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: why usb
<maco> edbian: a typo
<cache_surplus> cuz the print server said it does that
<cache_surplus> and it worked that b4
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: if you are up for it, i propose we go that route from here on out. shouldn't be hard to mount the ex hd, and the root.disk file, then copy what i need, then i can just do the wubi, on my own, and basically reverse the steps you teach me ?
<simonx> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<herro> kloxo is like a website control panel
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: ok.. then the print server will probably be the one issuing the ip address to the printer and that is what you'll need to know to print remotely
<herro> its hosted on my vps
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: then you can email me a way to pay you. but i can get the bulk of it done now, and reach a stopping point for the day, but still have a possible solution
<maco> edbian: when you use shared hosting, its the web ui you can use to setup more users and ssh accounts, email, and maybe do some one-click installs of drupal and such
<edbian> maco, Thanks
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: i agree
<edbian> herro, What's the problem?
<maco> edbian: it only has one 'n' though ;-)
<herro> Well i bought a domain off 1and1 and it asked me to enter a domain name for the dns template
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: i dont know if it issues it, but its connected via usb. so the wps must have a built in printer connector so that the printer is seen on the network, using the wps static ip
<edbian> herro, sure
<edbian> herro, So who is hosting?  A different site than land1 where you bought the domain name?
<herro> its on my vps
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: yes. and the printer doesn't know any different.. it thinks it hooked via usb
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I'm curious if my updated initrd will work. If you don't mind trying one last thing before going the other route.
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: each time i set up the printer on ubuntu, i need to put in the ppd file from the list
<edbian> herro, What is on your vps?  (do you mean vpn?)
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: agrees
<herro> no vps vps
<maco> edbian: virtual private server
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: probably.. that's a requirement of "setup"
<edbian> herro, Just making sure.
<cache_surplus> do i use in connection trop, queue lp
<Root_Hack> How do I use the 33g rainbow tables I just downloaded from shmoo?
<edbian> herro, What do you mean 'it's on my vps
<lucas-arg> guys, im having problems with pidgin and omega msn certificates... for some reason it gives me an error and then it blocks all my contacts... any one find a fix for this? ive tried with some workarround i found on the web but error keeps pumping up...
<edbian> herro, What is on it?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok....i booted to the live cd...is that what i need to do?
<cache_surplus> or just lpd/lpr quie or appsocket/hp jetdirect
<cache_surplus> those are my options
<maco> edbian: i think herro means herro's website will be on herro's vps
<maco> edbian: and needs to somehow make 1and1's dns point to herro's vps's ip address
<tpocra> I created a RAID-6 array last night with mdadm using metadata version 1.2 and apparently mdadm cannot auto-assemble this array, or rather it doesn't by default and did not when I rebooted.  Is the best way to have it create the md device and assemble the array every boot in mdadm.conf?
<edbian> maco, I think you're on to something there.
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: depends on the print server.. since it's wireless it's probably making the translation from ipp to usb.. I don't think you can access from your machine with lpd/lpr
<hartock> HELLO ALL
<edbian> herro, Can you confirm this?  Does the ip address of the server work?  Where does the domain point right now?
<cache_surplus> also the recommended driver is, hpijs vs hpcups
<Root_Hack> Hi
<owner> help
<edbian> Root_Hack, hello
<Anniepoo> a couple hours ago I asked for help with a GRLDR problem, was advised to boot from liveCD and reinstall grub2
<Root_Hack> Hi
<herro> its to the new domain page
<cache_surplus> but there are 3 6310 models to choose lol
<herro> like a page set by them
<Anniepoo> I just finished making a CD, I'm wondering how i reinstall grub2
<cache_surplus> 630, 630v, 6310xi
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: im at command prompt in the live cd again
<Root_Hack>  How do I use the 33g rainbow tables I just downloaded from shmoo?
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: I think you have to use ipp
<hartock> where can i find the driver of hp deskjet 2050 for my scanner ??
<hartock> thanks
<maco> Root_Hack: this isnt a cracking channel
<cache_surplus> opps 6310, 6310v, 6310xi
<owner> i have ju;inx and xp on the hard drive.how to i go to xp???????????
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: oh?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: ipp huh, ok, i think so as well.
<edbian> herro, Yeah, so you have to log onto that website (the website where you bought the domain) and point it at the IP address of your server.  I don't know how to do this.  Every domain registrar is different.  Somewhere on their website.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes. Run "mkdir /media/windows; mkdir /media/wubi/; mount /dev/sdb5 /media/windows/; mount -o loop /media/windows/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/wubi/".
<maco> Root_Hack: and backtrack isn't supported here either
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: depends on the print server.. you'll need to look in it's instructions on how to access usb printers and decypher from there.
<Root_Hack> Funny. Where can I go?
<mlmg317-himts> Quick question - does anyone know why Firefox seems to all of sudden slow down or not respond after I been using it for a while?  Is that a problem with the browser or with Ubuntu?  Whenever I restart and start over (log back in), then it seems to be fine.  So that's why I have reason to believe it is a problem with Ubuntu ...
<Root_Hack> Sorry,.And thanks.
<hartock> Hello, Where can i find the driver of hp deskjet 2050 for my scanner ??
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: im getting host, and queue, and when i verify it says, the print share is not accessible
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, Install another browser and try it.  Then you'll know if it is firefox or the OS
<pragmaticenigma> mlmg317-himts: do you have a lot of plugins installed?
<Anniepoo> nobody knows how to install grub2?
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: hummmm... maybe you need samba .. it sounds like the print server becomes a "share" off the network.. I don't know enough about it to guide you there.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !grub2 | Anniepoo
<ubottu> Anniepoo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: you think its a windows share issue?
<cache_surplus> my smb server is freebsd
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: perhaps..
<cache_surplus> it used to show up in there, but i have tightned it down... note, this wps is using ip of wrouter, so i dont see how a samba server would interfere with it..
<hartock> Where can i find the driver of hp deskjet 2050 for my scanner ??
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: when im not using samba at all to handle print queue
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: not even configured on smb srv
<mlmg317-himts> 'edbian' OK - I'll try Opera for a while - and see if I have the same issues.  Opera is a little faster anyway - because it caches everything before displaying it, I think.  How do you enter in a username like this again: <username> ???
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:hang on playing catchup
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, I'm sorry I don't know what you're asking?  How do you enter in a username ?
<thefatloverboy_> ub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<thefatloverboy_> thefatloverboy@thefatloverboy-desktop:~/Escritorio$ /var/lib/dpkg/statu
<thefatloverboy_> bash: /var/lib/dpkg/statu: No existe el archivo o directorio
<thefatloverboy_> thefatloverboy@thefatloverboy-desktop:~/Escritorio$
<FloodBot4> thefatloverboy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: but is the print server using samba ?
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<cache_surplus> nope
<IsmAvatar> edbian: ok, port forwarding to the right address now, still not getting through to ssh, though, Operation timed out.
<cache_surplus> its a little cheapo with a usb port, eth port and is about the size of a pack of cigs
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: well.. you mentioned that the "print share is not accessible".. I read that as a samba issue
<edbian> IsmAvatar, I'm not convinced that it's forwarded correctly because it's timing out.
<cache_surplus> thats an error ubuntu throws
<mlmg317-himts> edbian:  I just forget how to reference the user you are wanting to address - by getting this IRC chat software to get the username in between the <______> ?
<hartock> sombody can help me ??
<SpaceGhostC2C> !tabcomplete
<SpaceGhostC2C> !autocomplete
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mlmg317-himts> edbian:  what character do you type around the name again?
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, Just begin what you say with their name.  I'm literally just typing your name (and using the tab key)
<hartock> i need help please
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: when using lp, ipp, lpd, when pressing verify button.
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, You don't have to type anything extra besides their name.
<edbian> mlmg317-himts
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, see?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: OK did that!
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Now run "cd /media/wubi/boot/ && mv initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic-bad && wget http://jordanu.dyndns.org/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic"
<hartock> please i need help
<SpaceGhostC2C> hartock: Ask it.
<mlmg317-himts> edbian: OK, got it!  Thanks!
<edbian> IsmAvatar, Can you give me the details of how it's forwarded?
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, no problem.
<pragmaticenigma> hartock: please ask your question, someone will answer if they know a solution
<hartock> SpaceGhostC2C, Where can i find the driver of hp deskjet 2050 for my scanner ??
<edbian> IsmAvatar, PM me
<mlmg317-himts> edbian: you are GREAT help by the way.  I've talked to you a couple times now when I've gotten on here ...
<SpaceGhostC2C> !printing | hartock
<ubottu> hartock: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, ha ha,  thanks.  Glad I am so helpful :)  I love linux
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, What else did I help you with out of curiosity?
<pragmaticenigma> SpaceGhostC2C: he's not trying to print, he's trying to use an all in one printer that has a scanner... he isn't able to scan
<hartock> yeah
<hartock> i wanna scan my doc
<pragmaticenigma> hartock... have you installed SANE?
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: at this point I don't know what to tell you.. have you got one of those xbox 360 wireless adaptors?
<bazhang> !xsane > hartock
<ubottu> hartock, please see my private message
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: what does hpijs mean in driver ?
<mlmg317-himts> edbian: you get a BIG sticker, a smile, and maybe a small trophy :)  I LOVE LINUX too!  If I could afford a Mac, though - I might get one as well!  FORGET WINDOWS!  BLEH! <infer puking>  I can't remember what else you have helped me with, but I do remember them being significant issues - including informing me about antivirus/virus stuff, etc.
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: no lol
<pragmaticenigma> hartock: the linux drivers for scanning do not support your scanner
<hartock> thanks a lot i will try
<hartock> :)
<cache_surplus> PS2 and im not much the gamer, family uses it.
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, ha ha :) thanks  glad I could help :)
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: sounds like an hp driver but that's all I know.  Have you got another wireless router lying around that can act as an access point?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: thinking bout directly connecting the 2nd router to wps?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: OK must have done that right, its downloading
<Scunizi> I've got a chicken and egg syndrom.. just installed "server" on a laptop with a Broadcom BCM4401 eth0 card.. sudo lshw shows the card and static ip address I setup and a b44 driver that it's chosen.. however it's not connecting.. any help is apriciated.
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: no.. if it's wireless it can stand-a-lone and connect to the printer via ethernet like any normal networked device.. I suspect that the wps is the issue here..
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: believe you need to load proprietary drivers under system > admin > addtional drivers, but thats tricky since you dont have internet
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: and I don't have a gui in the server
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: That's odd, because according to my network statistics and apache logs you don't appear to be downloading anything from me.
<moi_> hi all
<cabbit> Hey everyone
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: my admin and telnet work fine to this wps
<cabbit> Sorry if I'm being rude but this is my first time in here. Is this where I'd come to ask questions if I was having issues with Ubuntu?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: where does UPnP setting come in here,, i think thats the only variable left
<pragmaticenigma> anyone know why samba has trouble finding shares on my netowrk?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: i have it set to off now, and when i do, it takes up an ip from the router
<jaoziN> hello friend channel ubuntu
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: it says jordanu.dyndns.org and an ipaddress on port 80! 28k/s!!!
<jaoziN> Jordan_U, hello.
<cache_surplus> so now i have both a static and UPnP dulled out IP
<Jordan_U> jaoziN: Hi.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: NOW 48k/s!!!
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: turn it back on but before doing that turn off the printer.. turn on UPnP .. then turn the printer back on after a few seconds.
<cache_surplus> k
<cache_surplus> brb
<cabbit> I'm having an issue with ubuntu refusing to boot after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10. I'm wondering if someone could give me some advice?
<jaoziN> Jordan_U, you have solution for my problem wireless network?
<SpaceGhostC2C> cabbit: Well, we'll need more details.
<edbian> cabbit, Do you get any errors?  Why won't it boot?  Can you get to a shell?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: 60% but slowed to 5k/s
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: should i also leave second http port 9100 enabled?
<funktionblau> wonder if someone can giveme some tips on supercollider
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: says for remote web config and IPP printing
<cache_surplus> mac rendezvous is off
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: not sure.. but one thing at a time when enabling stuff
<cache_surplus> k
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: ah.. if it says that then yes..
<cabbit> SpaceGhost/edbian: Currently it does through bios startup fine, and freezes solid on a screen of the ubuntu logo and five orange dots spaced horizontally below it. Is there a key I can press on startup to enable a more verbose response?
<jaoziN> Jordan_U, o mesmo esta escrito no forum http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,74995.0.html
<cache_surplus> well 9100 was enabled, and it didnt work, i will kill it, and only UPnP now
<cache_surplus> brb
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I wasn't seeing the upload because my network applet is apparently just not working at the moment. I see it now.
<edbian> cabbit, press shift before the Ubuntu screen.  Select recovery mode from the list of kernels
<Scunizi> How do I make sure the B44 driver is active and functional? via cli?
<cabbit> edbian: Okay, give me a few minutes to try that. Thanks :)
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: much faster speed!
<Jordan_U> !br | jaoziN
<ubottu> jaoziN: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jaoziN> #ubuntu-br
<mlmg317-himts> pragmaticenigma: actually, I do have a lot plugins installed.  So is this the problem with Firefox slowing down?  Does Firefox constantly reference these or something - as its operating?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: ok, next logical question, should i use the UPnP ip or the static one assigned when searching?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: whats the industry standard answer? lol
<Jordan_U> jaoziN: "/join #ubuntu-br"
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: since the printer is usb then use the UPnP ip.. right now I think the printers static IP is strictly for the ethernet connections.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: OK done!!!
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: or admin from the web, either or ip work by the way currently when admin'ing it
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, The more plugins you're running the "bigger" firefox is.  One of them might have a memory leak. This means it gets bigger and bigger until it is so big that the OS says 'enough is enough' and freezes firefox
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Try rebooting. If it fails this time then just backup your root.disk and start re-installing.
<cache_surplus> ok, i try the UPnP but may change, thats the bad thing, its dhcp'd
<cache_surplus> sighs..
<cache_surplus> brb
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, Try experimenting with various plugins not on
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: but one is the print server and the other is the printserver built into the printer
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, also make sure they're all up to date.
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: ic
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:  if this fails, i need ur help to backup that thing ur talking about
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: that even sounds like it will work with any smb issue or network sharing lol, UPnP
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: kernel panic, not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0,0
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: if this all fails plug the printer directly into a computer and set it up there. make sure it works then move it back to the print server.. (grasping straws here)
<cabbit> edbian: Okay, I've got the recovery menu loaded, which option should I choose?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: Ok, back to the drawing board! so, can u just help me mount my ext hd, backup what i need to, then just tell me how to replace it later
<edbian> cabbit, What options does it give you?
<jgalt> I just switched to kde and my soundcard is not availible, is there anyone who can help me?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: NOGO, not seeing it or printing test page under lp
<edbian> cabbit, There is one that boots all the way to the desktop.  Did you see any problems listed while the text was scrolling?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: yah thats a good idea there
<cabbit> edbian: resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, grub, netroot, root
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Ok. To backup the root.disk simply copy it (or move it) from C:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk to anywhere outside of the Ubuntu directory (your desktop will work).
<cache_surplus> but how ubuntu handles it, i will need to still set up new printer
<cabbit> edbian: I didn't see any error in the text that scrolled by before the menu came up, but it went by pretty quick
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: yep
<mlmg317-himts> edbian: you rock!  THAT would be problem.  I hit the radial button in "Manage Content Plugins" that said "Plugins In Use" - and it showed nothing.  But let me just make sure they are up-to-date.  Shouldn't Firefox prompt you for updates automatically, though?  I thought so, but ...
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: or it may just recognize it when you plug the usb cable in
<edbian> cabbit, I know it goes fast.  try resume.  It should boot all the way to the desktop
<cabbit> edbian: resume claims to just resume booting, so that should take me to the desktop.
<cache_surplus> here let me ask this,, do most printers today use, appsocket, hp jetdirect, ipp, lpd
<cabbit> kk
<cache_surplus> most common
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, Yeah I think firefox watches them for you.
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: the answer is "yes" :)
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: so i don't need to go back to the live cd? and mount the ext hd?
<edbian> cabbit, yes
<Anniepoo> ok, I tried to boot from the CD, it gives me the choice of 'try ubuntu' or 'install'
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: No, you can do it from within windows.
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: my samsung laser color does ipp, my brother laser b&w does lpd to ipp conversion in software
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i need to be able to mount the image to extract the boot part of the root.disk file though right?
<Anniepoo> How?
<Anniepoo> especially since nobody snow on seems sure how to deal with this.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok, so you are saying do this all from windows? i just want to know what im doing lol
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Backup the root.disk and re-install wubi within windows. Then we can copy the /boot directory over between the images from the LiveCD.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: while i have the live cd at root command prompt, is there anything we need to do NOW?
<cabbit> edbian: Okay, resume got me to a shell prompt after i logged in.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok gotcha, rebooting
<edbian> cabbit, no errors?
<edbian> cabbit, Just a shot in the dark, couldn't hurt.  log in and run sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Anniepoo> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 dual boot with xp pro on an AMD64 system. After the latest auto-update from synaptic GRUB complains can't find GRLDR
<cabbit> edbian: A message about JIRA not being properly installed, but that shouldn't affect it. I'll give the aptitude thing a shot
<Anniepoo> I received instructions on this list to make a livecd, boot from that, and install grub2
<edbian> cabbit, k
<edbian> cabbit, dmesg gives generic errors
<edbian> cabbit, sudo gdm should start graphics
<Anniepoo> attempting to boot from the livecd disk with the 'try ubuntu' button results in a lot of CD activity and not much else for > 10 mins
<zetheroo> Is there anyone here who is using Evolution with Exchange on Ubuntu 10.04 or later?
<cabbit> edbian: aptitude command not found.  it shows up with find, so might just not be on my $PATH
<Anniepoo> XXXXXX
<Anniepoo> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<Anniepoo> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<FloodBot4> Anniepoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabbit> edbian: "dmesg | grep failed" returns one line 'resume from disk failed'
<edbian> cabbit, just use apt-get
<n0a1ias> does anyone know if the Logitech G 15 has Linux drivers?
<quietone> where can I learn about the 'tag' option available when I right click a file in nautilus?
<edbian> cabbit, That's not an error.  It always checks to see if the previous up ended in hibernation.
<cabbit> kk
<cabbit> edbian: 'sudo apt-get install aptitude' results in an error about dpkg being interrupted, must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct. I'm going to give that a shot
<zackmax> so the direction we're headed is that on the desktop is ubuntu and netbooks and tablets will have Chrome OS?
<edbian> cabbit, That is a good idea :)  I bet if you resolve this you will fix it
<cabbit> edbian: awesome, thanks. I'll let you know how it goes.
<edbian> cabbit, sure
<wn1zid> congratulations Ubuntu , i just took an old ide drive with 9.04 on it and upgraded to 10.04, and everything works like new.
<wn1zid> amazing
<wn1zid> ok im out
<fabio> hola
<bonhoffer> i havea cm11 hooked into my serial port -- how do i find the /dev/ this is hooked up to?
<bonhoffer> is it /dev/ttyS0?
<bonhoffer> isn't there a way to tell?
<edbian> bonhoffer, Does the who command work?
<fabio> i
<edbian> bonhoffer, Should list where you're logged in
<bonhoffer> edbian, thanks
<Anniepoo>  I'm running ubuntu 10.04 dual boot with xp pro on an AMD64 system. After the latest auto-update from synaptic GRUB complains can't find GRLDR
<bonhoffer> so i have tty7 pts/0 and 1 and 2
<edbian> bonhoffer, Did it work?
<bonhoffer> so i imagine the serial port would be tty7?
<edbian> bonhoffer, tty7 is the graphics.
<edbian> bonhoffer, That sounds like who on the local machine
<bonhoffer> what are pts/0 pts/1 and pts/2
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: OK, so root.disk is on my desktop, but the uninstaller does nothing when i double click it!
<tensorpudding> tty7 is a system console, can't be a serial console
<bonhoffer> edbian, yeah i am on  a local machine
<edbian> bonhoffer, pts/0 pts/1 and pts/2   are x terminals
<bonhoffer> edbian, ah, thanks
<tensorpudding> pts are pseudo-tty's, which are used by terminal emulators
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: trying through control panel now
<bonhoffer> so i just plugged in this x10 into my serial port
<bonhoffer> can i ping it or something to see if it is at ttyS0?
<bonhoffer> that shows up in /dev/ but so do 50 other tty's
<tensorpudding> ttySx is serial terminals innit
<thefatloverboy_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<fabio>  hola
<bonhoffer> tensorpudding, so i imagine that ttyS0 is correct
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> fabio
<bonhoffer> no other serial device is loaded, but how can i be sure
<tensorpudding> dmesg should show all the serial devices that the kernel knows about
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: NOPE even in control panel, if i try to uninstall wubi, it says do not have access to F:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.exe
<malton> is there a way to change the music player in indicator applet to something else?
<fabio> klok men que tiempo tienes usando este medio de chat
<bonhoffer> huge output -- what should i grep for tensorpudding
<thefatloverboy_> 6 meses
<fabio> ok
<thefatloverboy_> y tu ?
<tensorpudding> not really sure
<fabio> hoy!!!
<tensorpudding> probably the driver for whatever it is you're using
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: do i just delete the files? or just run the installer again?
<thefatloverboy_> sabes que tienes que hablar solo en ingles verdad??
<bonhoffer> tensorpudding, can i print to the serial port or something to see if it is active
<fabio> y la transferrencia de archios es rapida pòr aqui
<tensorpudding> thefatloverboy_: por favor, #ubuntu-es
<bonhoffer> send some type of message to it
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<fabio> no lo sabia
<tensorpudding> bonhoffer: not sure what you mean
<Anniepoo> fuck
<tensorpudding> what exactly is this device? a printer?
<bonhoffer> tensorpudding, thought i could try to communicate with the serial device?
<fabio> well the fat see you next time
<bonhoffer> this is a wireless module which controls home automation equipment
<bonhoffer> tensorpudding, it is a transmitter
<thefatloverboy_> but you can get into this one
<thefatloverboy_> ubuntu-es
<New0> i have a Q about dd
<tensorpudding> are you sure it's supported by Linux?
<bonhoffer> tensorpudding, yes
<bonhoffer> it is built for linux
<New0> if i backup my drive to iso
<bonhoffer> http://pr0gr4mm3r.com/linux/getting-your-x10-cm17a-firecracker-module-working-in-linux/
<New0> and my drive is 500G but use only 1.5 g
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: Answered that myself lol....just deleted the directory, and now running installer.....root.disk is on desktop......all good?
<New0> is the iso file use 500G too ?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: It may not think wubi is installed since there's no root.disk. Try creating a file named root.disk in ubuntu\disks\.
<edbian> New0, The iso will be the size of the partition.
<tensorpudding> i believe that ttyS0 corresponds to COM1
<tensorpudding> and so on
<edbian> New0, dd works at the bit level.  It does not know where files begin or end.  It does not recognize used space vs. unused space
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I don't know what will happen if you re-install without uninstalling first.
<bonhoffer> o.k. -- so i will assume it is S0 and test to see if it works
<firewaterburnz> I have created a script to autostart my wifi network on bootup using the rutilIT from RLINK, Unfortunately it ask for an admin password everytime it runs, which is unacceptable because this machine will have no keyboard, does anyone know a way to suppress that admin password request?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: the file was still there, i only copied it to desktop.....it was somethin else totally.....im risking it!
<bonhoffer> tensorpudding, just thought i would be able to ping the port or something
<New0> ok tnx
<bonhoffer> i don't know hardware too well, but i know there are os commands to communicate with all ports
<tensorpudding> you can cat things to the serial port, but it probably won't do anything
<bonhoffer> tensorpudding, fair enough
<mlmg317-himts> edbian: Cool, I'll figure it out from here - THANKS !!!  Signing off - catch ya later !!!
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: at this point its the last hope. if this doesnt work, i will thank you for your time and call it a day. i have a paper to write, due tomorrow, and my girlfriend has been wanting me to come over since 230
<wn1zid> just upgraded and it works great, but, it still says 9.10 instead of 10.04, should i leave it ?
<edbian> mlmg317-himts, bye
<firewaterburnz> I have created a script to autostart my wifi network on bootup using the rutilIT from RLINK, Unfortunately it ask for an admin password everytime it runs, which is unacceptable because this machine will have no keyboard, does anyone know a way to suppress that admin password request?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: if this works, i will just have to reinstall the whole thing from scratch. and get my compiz and all that setup, and my cairo-dock, its terrible. that will be an all day thing, next weekend.
<bonhoffer> anyone know of a home automation channel on irc for ubuntu?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i mean if this doesn't work
<bonhoffer> x10 folks
<New0> is it the some about clozezilla ?
<New0> *same
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: If it doesn't work don't use wubi. Save yourself grief and do a normal install.
<tripelb> I have a cam. I know that something gets seen under linux because a web page reacted to it.  How can I see the image. What can I use to test it? To use it.   (Not skype, so far so bad with skype)  10.04, logitech.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: yeah but then i have to download the iso, burn it, install it, and then go through all the same trouble and headache, updates, and all that.
<n0a1ias> will a mac driver work on linux
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i wish i could take my laptop, and just clone it onto a partition, but the lappy is a powerpc linix......an altogether different demon to face! LOL
<ZykoticK9> tripelb, start by testing if you webcam works in cheese
<Jordan_U> n0a1ias: No.
<New0> edbian is it the same about clonezilla?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: about 2 minutes on the install left
<cabbit> edbian: looks like it completed successfully. Should I try installing aptitude now or just restart?
<edbian> New0, I don't know how clonezilla works
<edbian> cabbit, You don't need aptitude.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Like I said before, you're lucky that another bug in wubi didn't cause you to lose the ability to boot windows as well : https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/610898
<edbian> cabbit, Try to reboot.
<New0> edbian ok
<obst> firewaterburnz, you put your script in your /etc/rc.local, then it will be executed with root privileges. but it will not have access to your X-display
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: well, if all craps out, i can spend a day installing my os's again, but first can use helix 3 to mount my ext hd, and backup all crucial data, then i can do a true dual boot........lets not curse me just yet though :)
<Solved> I have a file which contains all my passwords and usernames. Is there a way I can make them ONLY viewable by superuser?
<firewaterburnz> ty obst, I will give it a try!
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I don't like bashing projects but I've found additional bugs while looking at the source for wubi to try to help you. Avoid it if you can, for now at least.
<maco> Solved: make the owner be root and set chmod 600
<maco> Solved: sudo chown root:root file && sudo chmod 600 file
<Solved> maco: what commands can I use to do that? I know how to make the owner root though
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i agree with you. i mean, my lappy dual boots mac and ubuntu, and i love it.....far less problems with it, just harder to find powerpc ports of good programs. but this wubi has given nothng but headaches.....i just don't want to lose my efforts and work on what i have done!
<Solved> maco: 1st command ex. sudo chown root: Passwd.odt
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: very close to done with the install
<maco> Solved: root:root
<cabbit> edbian: "error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found." (newline) "grub rescue > "
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: when it completes, do i let it boot up after the restart and do the initial config, or do i pop in the live cd and just go straight to that?
<Pandora> Hi! Gui
<Solved> maco: can not access `Passwords.odt': No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Initial config probably isn't needed, but do it just to be safe.
<Solved> maco: /home/koerber/Documents/Passwords.odt?
<maco> Solved: how am *i* supposed to know where in your filesystem the file is?
<Solved> maco: nvm, not what I meant
<cabbit> edbian: "grub rescue>" appears to be a prompt, not sure what to input
<edbian> cabbit, can you not boot Ubuntu anymore?
<maco> cabbit: could start with "help"?
<Benkinooby> hi, opening a pdf file makes my cpu to jump up to 90% usage or more. i think it comes, when the pdf contains a lot of big pictures. memory is minimal. how comes that cpu is the bottleneck for wathing pdf's and is there a way to fix it?
<Solved> maco: nvm it worked. Thanks a bunch!
<Solved> maco: wait how do I access it then
<maco> Solved: np
<turno> is it possible to make an initramfs of my entire filesystem, in this case a fresh virtual machine ubuntu mini install
<maco> Solved: gksudo ooffice Passwords.odt
<cabbit> edbian: rebooting seemed to go fine, but took me to this screen instead of booting in
<cabbit> maco: 'unknown command help'
<edbian> cabbit, Wait so... are you in Ubuntu?
<Solved> maco: is there any way to make it only visible to superuser?
<cabbit> edbian: I don't believe it's booted in properly. I ran sudo reboot and it started to come back up, I left the room for a second and came back to this
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:rebooting to initial config now.
<edbian> cabbit, If you're not getting past grub you're not even close to Ubuntu
<cabbit> edbian: it looks like it errored out before getting into ubuntu.
<cabbit> edbian: yeah, this is new though. hm.
<edbian> cabbit, yeah
<maco> Solved: put it in a folder that's read-only for superuser?
<Solved> maco: don't know how to do that :P
<shmup> is there a hotkey to move between the different ubuntu windows (not sure of exact name)?
<maco> Solved: put the file in a folder, then do the same 2 commands on that folder
<shmup> i've tried googling ;x
<root_> hi
<edbian> cabbit, Can you boot recovery mode?
<shmup> i know about windows key + e
<maco> shmup: you mean like alt+tab?
<shmup> naw, like..
<cabbit> edbian: i'll give it a show
<cabbit> shot
<shmup> something that'd just move to the right/left
<maco> shmup: between the workspaces?
<shmup> ctrl + 1/2/3/4 would be neat
<shmup> yes, that!
<shmup> lol
<maco> shmup: try ctrl+alt+left and ctrl+alt+right
<shmup> thanks maco ;)
<shmup> thats exactly what i meant lol
<Solved> maco: thanks a bunch!
<maco> Solved: np
<cabbit> edbian: Nope, recovery mode is no dice. Hitting shift did nothing, still came up with the same grub xputs error
<edbian> cabbit, press shift to get to the grub menu.  Can you not even get to that?
<git__> how come nowaday processor doesn't give the speed but just name of the processor ?
<git__> it's confusing me
<git__> i don't know which to buy
<git__> what i see is the higher model number is more expensive
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: it said completing ubuntu installation, now i got the logo on the screen and its changing colors, so that looks like a sign of activity.....its just doing that though
<maco> git__: speeds should be listed with them...
<maco> git__: speeds and amounts of cache should both be listed if you look at specs
<cabbit> edbian: I've got the grub rescue console but thats about it
<git__> AMD Athlon II X2 Dual-Core P340
<cabbit> edbian: it looks like this might be what i'm encountering: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592480
<git__> spec said that
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i heard  quick write to the hard drive, now don't hear anything....still the logo, does wubi take this long ?
<maco> git__:  might have to look at amd's webpage for what P340 refers to then
<maco> git__: this isnt on topic for here though
<edbian> cabbit, there ya go
<edbian> cabbit, follow that second poster's advice.  The admin
<maco> git__: whatever vendor you're buying from seems rather silly though, not giving decent specs
<sl33k_> the battery indiactor and bluetooth control and volume are not showing in the add list of  the top panel?
<sl33k_> ?
<maco> sl33k_: the volume at least is part of the sound indicator
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I don't know.
<cached> is there any way to make my wireless signal on ubuntu as reliable as it is on windows? i'm getting disconnected every few minutes
<maco> sl33k_: perhaps you're missing the entire indicator applet thing?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:should i leave it alone? or just hard reboot it?
<sl33k_> maco: i searched the add to panel thjing, they are not there?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: there is NO activity at all on the HD
<cabbit> edbian: Sounds like a plan. I'll follow those instructions once I can find a cd or usb key somewhere. Thanks for all your help :)
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Never hard reboot a wubi install (if you can help it).
<edbian> cabbit, good luck!
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | magicjoe
<ubottu> magicjoe: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: that did nothing! so im going for the hard reboot!
<bonhoffer> tensorpudding, /dev/ttyS0 doesn't seem to be working
<bonhoffer> i am not getting any response
<bonhoffer> anyone /dev/ttys1 returned no error, but i got no response
<bonhoffer> isn't there a hardware manager which explains which ports are available
<ronaldo_> boa noite
<bonhoffer> i only have one serial port
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You just can't be content with only one problem can you? ;)
<ronaldo_> pesso alguem bom de linux ai para dar suporte ????????????????????????????????????????
<daniel> i room
<daniel> My ubuntu is not loading anymore
<daniel> and there are no errors
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i did the hard reboot, and it came back to the grub, and i went in and selected the it and NOW this time it got past the logo!
<Kurogane> any knows how i can fix in gnome the bar in the top on the window i mean where is min max close http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/623/barwindow.jpg
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: OK got some errors!
<tripelb> I have a cam. I know that something gets seen under linux because a web page reacted to it.  How can I see the image. What can I use to test it? To use it.   (Not skype, so far so bad with skype)  10.04, logitech.
<izinucs> !controls | Kurogane
<ubottu> Kurogane: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<magicjoe> cp cannot stat custon installation/initrd-override no such file or directory
<izinucs> tripelb: cheese
<tripelb> What application can I use to see the image from my cam. The logitech software is windows
<tripelb> izinucs,  ok will find it and try it.
<izinucs> tripelb: sudo apt-get install cheese
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: well, should i go to the live cd now? and try it? its saying ntfs pread failed and stdin error
<Kurogane> izinucs: you see the imagen?
<daniel> how do I restore last good configurations in ubuntu??
<shmup> so i haven't had this vps very long, and rather new.
<shmup> 65 packages can be updated. 26 updates are security updates.
<shmup> should i get on that? :P
<shmup> i haven't a clue HOW to update, though.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: also it says cannot mount /dev/sda1 on /tmpmountpoint
<ZykoticK9> daniel, not really an available option i'm afraid
<tripelb> How can I learn what ext does differently so we do not need to defragment.
<daniel> ZykoticK9: so if the ubuntu stops loading at startuo... you cant do anything?
<izinucs> Kurogane: oh.. sorry.. I just read the one post and assumed you were talking about the controls.. sorry I don't know the fix for your issue
<edbian> shmup, sudo apt-get update  and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You have to boot into windows, where it will notice that the filesystem wasn't unmounted cleanly and will run chkdsk.
<ZykoticK9> daniel, you can - there just isn't a "last known good" or system restore type option
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: something about softraid/fakeraid, run chksdk /f on windows and reboot twice.....
<daniel> ZykoticK9: I am able to get into the recovery
<daniel> ZykoticK9: but what can you do there
<Kurogane> izinucs: thanks anyways
<izinucs> daniel: the rescue kernel on the grub menu will put you to a terminal prompt to fix things.. if you know what's wrong
<MagusOTB> Is there a way to make something unzip a zip file into a directory that's named as the file is rather than the current one from the CLI without scripting?
<daniel> ZykoticK9: I installed a ATI driver
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: so there is still hope?
<daniel> ZykoticK9: and now it wont load
<ZykoticK9> daniel, ahh - sorry i can't help with ATI issues, best of luck.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes. Follow the directions.
<daniel> izinucs: the thing that is wrong is that I installed a ATI driver
<daniel> and it does not boot at startup
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: LOL well, now they are off the screen! i am in windows...can u help?
<LtHummus> any experts with lirc around?  I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and i have lirc installed and configured, but getting no response when i press buttons on my remote.  irw says nothing when i press buttns
<daniel> izinucs: but it can go to prompt
<shmup> wonderful, thanks edbian
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: that was all "latin" to me
<izinucs> daniel: if you installed the ati binary downloaded from their site.. check the site for uninstall instructions.. sorry I don't have ati experience (except bad).
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:ah i see. did that in cmd prompt in windows, ran chkdsk /f and it said cannot do you want to next reboot, so i said yes, now i see why reboot twice...
<annihilator> i am having an issue installing a package
<annihilator> it keeps saying i dont have permsion how do i install it through terminal?
<annihilator> it is a d/led .deb file
<izinucs> annihilator: sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: rebooting to windows first time now, will let you know what happens after 2 times....should i copy over the root.disk file into the ubuntu directory on second boot up?
<annihilator> thx
<daniel> which video cards run very well with ubuntu
<izinucs> daniel: nvidia
<ZykoticK9> daniel, +1 nvidia
<daniel> hmmm
<daniel> funny.. ati and nvidia are the kings
<daniel> why not ati
<shadertest> s/ubuntu/linux/
<shadertest> drivers are done at kernel levekl
<MagusOTB> daniel: People more frequently show up with issues with ATI cards than nvidia ones.
<ZykoticK9> daniel, that's really ATI/AMD's decision
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: No.
<daniel> ZykoticK9: ya
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok, booting up second time, chkdsk ran fine
<MagusOTB> daniel: I have an ATI and it works great, but I can't say the same for a large number of people.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I'm going to be away for an hour or more. We can either continue after that or another day.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: like right this second you are going?
<daniel> MagusOTB: is it certain models work better
<daniel> MagusOTB: why woud it work for you then
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: or can you leave me with the instructions in an email. i mean, do i boot to ubuntu now?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: or at least tell me what to do to move that /boot/ over from one to the other???
<MagusOTB> daniel: I'm not sure. ATIs drivers are just known for being generally bad. I appear to have gotten lucky
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I'll email you.
<CJO232> hi
<daniel> MagusOTB: hmmmm
<shadertest> ati and drivers are two words I don't see in the same sentence
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: OK 1980j.andres@gmail.com
<MagusOTB> shadertest: huh?
<danzig> intel has given me more fits than ati
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: so, for now, do i boot to linux, or live cd or what??? after the 2nd reboot to windows and the chkdsk???
<jtrag> I'm running Ubuntu on a Core i7 920 Right now lol
<jtrag> with 12 GB of Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz DDR3 Tri-Channel RAM
<entropy4> when you create a new user on ubuntu 10.04 are they automatically allowed to use sudo?
<MagusOTB> jtrag: congrats?
<jtrag> ty
<ZykoticK9> entropy4, no - only the 1st user
<ZykoticK9> entropy4, you need to be a member of "admin" group to use sudo
<CJO232> after i messed up my partitions by resizing them with gparted and fixing them by editing the pbr file with a hex editor by flipping a 4 bytes things have gone more fuckery even though windows data works again... it says practially all things including my ext. hd has no more room... o bytes free for cokyen under /home/cokyen .... yet I see know where in gparted that states it has maxed out in space any ideas of what could've occured p
<cannonfodder> hey you guys....how is it that hackers find vulnerabilities in newly released technologies without even having access to the source code?  for example, when iphone was released, several hackers found vulnerabilities
<jtrag> It's good for the Ubuntu Community when people with computers like mine use ubuntu and submit statistical info
<areeda> Anybody know what to do if Software Center hangs up.  I'm trying to install Bugzilla and it wants to log into mysql as root without apassword.
<entropy4> oh i see.. thats good.. thanks ZykoticK9
<magicjoe> entropy4: no you have to run the command "sudo passwd" then you set the password. after that, you type su, and enter the password you created, NOW you can sudo
<MagusOTB> cannonfodder: You might want to ask that in offtopic, but it's generally done by feeding strange data into places it should not be and seeing what happens.
<ZykoticK9> !noroot | magicjoe entropy4
<ubottu> magicjoe entropy4: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<cannonfodder> thanks
<MagusOTB> entropy4: I'm not sure if there's a graphical way to do it, but if you want a new user to be able to sudo, you should look into /etc/sudoers
<CJO232> anyone?
<ZykoticK9> MagusOTB, incorrect - just add user to admin group
<entropy4> no, i dont want this new user to be able to sudo.. :)
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: well this is really weird. now i got 2 logos on the screen but its like it is still getting stuck in the same place. screw it.
<CJO232> Should I just reinstall ubuntu
<MagusOTB> ZykoticK9: I just looked at ubuntu's /etc/sudoers, and yeah, that will do it.
<Benkinooby> hi, i used iwlist from my commandline and subled upona  very strange network http://imagebin.org/124301 the first one is my net, but the second one misses the IE: sections. what does that  mean?
<chrismsnz> Hi - I've been reading press releases saying that Convirt 2.0 is now available in the canonical partner repo, however it's not showing up for me even though I have the repository enabled. Anybody know what's going on or an ETA that it might turn up in?
<intrader> Anyone, how do I determine if there is anyone listening?
<ZykoticK9> MagusOTB, sudoers is for something else really
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: EMAIL ME IF YOU CAN, I HAVE AN UBUNTU DESKTOP NOW!!!
<izinucs> intrader: you can't
<izinucs> intrader: ask a question and if anyone knows the answer they will
<intrader> izinucs, the question is about ubuntuone and no one answers. I will ask it here
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ITS finishing the installation, so if you give me instructions i will attempt this alone tomorrow, if you are available to help tomorrow anytime after 230 pacific time, email me what time works for you ,and ill meet you here
<jeremiah> Hi all im new to ubuntu and linux and i already know i will not be going back to windows but i was wanting to know if anyone had a list the tools in BT4 R1
<MagusOTB> jeremiah: BT4 R1?
<^Mike> Where can I find release notes for 10.10?
<intrader> Anyone, I have Tomboy on one machin synchronizing with ubuntuone - on a second machine when I synchronize ir shows this behavior: finds duplicates, removes one of my notes in the second machine. I also do not see any of the notes of machine one.
<jeremiah> or any apps i should be getting
<st__> how to tell apt package manager to forget about brocken packages?
<jd225> jeremiah, #remote-exploit channel in freenode
<[dot]> how can i block incoming conns from all ips that begin with 58.218
<rww> ^Mike: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<ZykoticK9> st__, you can't, try using "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix
<st__> i've installed a [ackage via dpkg and now it blocks everything
<jd225> [dot], google iptables
<purpley> Hi guys, So I own a netbook its a HP Mini 210 model and I recently installed ubuntu netbook edition....I can connect to 3G fine but it says in the upper corner where the wireless thing is to connect when clicked it says device not ready(firmware missing) under wireless networks
<st__> i tried apt-get - finstall but it tries to remove my package!!
<ZykoticK9> st__, because it's broken/not working most likely
<st__> it's working, just it's dependencies not met but it doesn't affect it
<Paz>  hi i am kinda new at ubuntu and i was wondering if i could use the firewall in ubuntu to limit connection times to 2min for each connection(server10.04) does anyone know anthing about limiting connection times
<Nisstyre65> Paz, you don't want to do that
<Paz> or if there is a programe to do this
<buntunub> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Nisstyre65> Paz, unless you're talking http
<riddick> Hey,  Why would Ubuntu not recognize the partition table on an ipod?
<buntunub> !gufw
<Paz> no we have dvr that people connect to and i want to cut them off at 2 min
<buntunub> sudo apt-get install gufw
<Nisstyre65> Paz, first see if there's a way to configure that at the application level
<Nisstyre65> ie: with the dvr program
<Paz> na there is not
<Paz> otherwise i will have to get a cisco router
<Nisstyre65> Paz, in that case there's *probably* some way to do it with iptables (the linux kernel firewall)
<st__> well then how to make package 'uninstalled' but so its files actually stayed untouched?
<Nisstyre65> but I do not know how
<magicjoe> riddick: an ipod? or ipod touch?
<purpley> Hi guys, So I own a netbook its a HP Mini 210 model and I recently installed ubuntu netbook edition....I can connect to 3G fine but it says in the upper corner where the wireless thing is to connect when clicked it says device not ready(firmware missing) under wireless networks
<riddick> An ipod
<purpley> Hi guys, So I own a netbook its a HP Mini 210 model and I recently installed ubuntu netbook edition....I can connect to 3G fine but it says in the upper corner where the wireless thing is to connect when clicked it says device not ready(firmware missing) under wireless networks What should I install?
<magicjoe> riddick: if you just go to synaptic, and search for ipod, and read the description of a few packages, you will find a lib-something that will let you mount and sync your ipod
<abdiel> como te llamas
<riddick> I'll look into it.  thanks.
<abdiel> ashgdllish
<abdiel> dshalsudsapsdiu
<rseward> hello
<rseward> Does anyone have pointers for stable apt-get repositories for intreprid
<a-dat> good day comrade!
<abdiel> hello
<purpley> Hi guys, So I own a netbook its a HP Mini 210 model and I recently installed ubuntu netbook edition....I can connect to 3G fine but it says in the upper corner where the wireless thing is to connect when clicked it says device not ready(firmware missing) under wireless networks What should I install?
<ronaldo_> meu amigo so iniciante em linux preciso instalar essa placa wireless na minha maquina
<purpley> Also, isnt the netbook edition of ubuntu supposed to be extremely fast on a netbook? Because its quite laggy on mine
<abdiel> ronaldo es pu666
<AR_> fuck i just installed ubuntu and it deleted windows and now i cant even start my computer
<AR_> what the fuck
<FloodBot4> AR_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !language | AR_
<ubottu> AR_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rww> ubottu: es | abdiel
<ubottu> abdiel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tensorpudding> AR_: do you have backups?
<AR_> ????????????????
<AR_> no
<tensorpudding> AR_: what's the problem with the booting?
<tensorpudding> it doesn't delete windows unless you specify for it to format the windows partitions, it won't do it without telling you
<abdiel> safffffffffffffffffffffff
<rseward> Sorry to ask my question again. Does anyone have pointers for stable apt-get repositories for
<rseward>           intreprid?
<ZykoticK9> !intrepid | rseward
<ubottu> rseward: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<purpley> Hi guys, So I own a netbook its a HP Mini 210 model and I recently installed ubuntu netbook edition....I can connect to 3G fine but it says in the upper corner where the wireless thing is to connect when clicked it says device not ready(firmware missing) under wireless networks What should I install?
<tensorpudding> you can probably fix the not-booting using the live environment provided on the install cd
<rseward> ubottu. I know it is EOL. But surely there must be a repo with the last set of .deb to bring it up to April 30th, 2010 updates.
<rww> rseward: Repositories for unsupported old versions of Ubuntu are located at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<rseward> rww: thank you
<jimbo2010> I've got an hp mini 210 it installs wireless if you plug in a network cable
<ddalton> is anyone else here having trouble connecting to wireless wpa2 enterprise networks with netbook (atheros ar9285) driver...?
<italic> how can i make my laptop hibernate from the command-line?
<ZykoticK9> rww, thanks - I didn't know such repos existed.  not sure why anyone would want to use them though...
<ddalton> i read on the Internet there are rpoblems with the driver how is the best way to solve this issue?
<rww> ZykoticK9: because having all updates applied is a prerequisite to upgrading to a supported version, amongst other reasons
<ddalton> italic: sudo hibernate
<rww> I swear we used to have a factoid for this case, but I can't find it :(
<ZykoticK9> rww, well, that would be a compelling reason then.  Not that I'm a fan of upgrading - but at least I can see the need.
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: IF you get this message, i will be ready whenever you are, my wubi installed perfectly this time! just need to copy over the /boot/ like you suggested, i wont touch ANYTHING til i hear from you LOL, playing it safe!
<rww> oh, the instructions for upgrading from EOL are just on !eol, not in a separate place. there we go.
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thefatloverboy_> #ubuntu-es
<culinor> hi
<a-dat> low
<phrix> hi, all... I want to add url shorter on gwibber, any clue??
<sanddbox> hello
<sanddbox> in vi, how do i turn on clippit?
<sanddbox> hello?
<maco> sanddbox: :help
<benju> @sandbox hahaha!
<ZykoticK9> phrix, Edit / Preferences - Messages tab
<sanddbox> :help
<sanddbox> maco, hello
<Dr_Willis> sanddbox:  :help in vi - for the built in vi help.
<sanddbox> i already looked there
<Dr_Willis> ive no idea what 'clippit' in vi - even is..
<sanddbox> they have nothing about office assistants
<Dr_Willis> !info vigor
<ubottu> vigor (source: vigor): nvi with the evil paperclip. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.016-15 (maverick), package size 266 kB, installed size 680 kB
<sanddbox> i even grep'd for "clippy", "clippit"
<sanddbox> nothing
<maco> Dr_Willis: wait seriously? ewwwwww
<sanddbox> Dr_Willis, hold on
<sanddbox> Dr_Willis, http://www.smith.edu/tara/ms_office/clippit.gif
<Dr_Willis> maco:  you dont recall that? :) it was made by the 'user friendly' comic strip maker i recall...
<sanddbox> i'll also settle for the dog
<sanddbox> but i would prefer clippit
<maco> Dr_Willis: i ont read that one
<sanddbox> Dr_Willis?
<maco> sanddbox: vi isnt an office suite ya know, so why should it have an *office* assistant?  open office does have a lightbulb...
<Dr_Willis> sanddbox:?
<sanddbox> maco, then a vi assistance
<sanddbox> that stands for virtual intelligence, right?
<shadertest> It was in the vim book
<sanddbox> Dr_Willis: http://www.smith.edu/tara/ms_office/clippit.gif
<Dr_Willis> sanddbox:  that would be 'vigor'
<sanddbox> how do i get him
<maco> sanddbox: no it stands for visual editor
<Dr_Willis> install vigor...
<sanddbox> Dr_Willis: vigor has clippit?
<shadertest> emerge vigor
<maco> shadertest: emerge? wrong distro
<sanddbox> Dr_Willis, let me clarify
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vigor
<sanddbox> how do i enable the virtual intelligence assistant shown here: http://www.smith.edu/tara/ms_office/clippit.gif
<maco> sanddbox: by installing ms office
<sanddbox> EW
<sanddbox> i don't want
<sanddbox> clippit's evil brother
<sanddbox> i want the real clippit or his dog
<FloodBot4> sanddbox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanddbox> FloodBot4, sorry
<Dr_Willis> sanddbox:  too bad i guess..
<phrix> ZykoticK9, it's only for changing, not adding the url...
<sanddbox> FloodBot4, are you real?
<sanddbox> hello?
<maco> sanddbox: what do the 3 letters "bot" in its name tell you?
<sanddbox> you must be a virtual intelligence, FloodBot4!
<sanddbox> pleased to meet you
 * entropy4 slaps FloodBot4
<sanddbox> maco: uhhh
<sanddbox> idk
<sanddbox> bottom?
<ZykoticK9> phrix, "adding the url"? what do you mean?  when you select one of the url shorteners when you input a URL it will be shortened using one of the services
<ZykoticK9> !enter | sanddbox
<rww> sanddbox: FloodBot4 is surprisingly unintelligent. He's good at what he does, though.
<ubottu> sanddbox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sanddbox> ubottu, sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<maco> sanddbox:   bot... as in roBOT... BOTnet...etc
<sanddbox> BOTNET
<sanddbox> OMG
<sanddbox> there's a virus in this channel?!?!?
<phrix> ZykoticK9, yeah, I want to add another url shorteners, not change it.. like goo.gl
<sanddbox> but
<ZykoticK9> phrix, ahh - sorry no idea
<sanddbox> why is a virus allowed here
<maco> sanddbox: are you a troll?
<sanddbox> maco, are you a botnet
<abuDawud> asking a troll if they are a troll is the quickest way into a metaloop
<maco> sanddbox: because you seem to read everything completely wrong
<sanddbox> am i supposed to answer seriously or play along?
<sanddbox> of course i'm human
<sanddbox> trolls aren't even real stupid
<sanddbox> americans will believe anything...
<abuDawud> I think they are real stupid
 * Dr_Willis wonders how real stupid is differnt from just 'stupid'
<sanddbox> really*
<abuDawud> exceptionally stupid
<sanddbox> Dr_Willis, thank you for also noticing his grammatical abomination
<sanddbox> he's probably american
<IdleOne> !ot | sanddbox
<ubottu> sanddbox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maco> sanddbox: please stop trolling. insulting people based on country of origin is not ok.
<annihilator> crossover is better than wine and cedga
<sanddbox> maco
<sanddbox> but i'm only relying on statistical evidence
<annihilator> i have found i can run programs on crossover better than i can on wine
<Dr_Willis> annihilator:  ive never really noticed any differance last time i tried all 3 of them.
<sanddbox> americans have been shown in laboraties to be stupider
<lotus-blade> anyone know how to get php to work in the user accounts?
<IdleOne> sanddbox: get on topic please, Ubuntu support
<maco> sanddbox: again, insulting people based on country of origin is not ok
<maco> !guidelines | sanddbox
<ubottu> sanddbox: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<annihilator> Dr_Willis: i use verizon media manager
<annihilator> and with crossover it worked
<maco> !coc | sanddbox
<ubottu> sanddbox: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<annihilator> wine and winex(cedga) it does not work
<panfist> how would i go about making a complete backup of my ubuntu system so i could restore it on a new computer?
<annihilator> there are more compatabile software that i use with crossover too :)
<Dr_Willis> annihilator:   and in the next release of wine. it might work..  if whatever fix's /tweaks got used.. get back ported..
<IdleOne> !clone | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sanddbox> maco, i disagree
<sanddbox> who should i consult?
<maco> sanddbox: if you have a problem with the rules in the channel, you can join #ubuntu-ops
<panfist> thanks
<captceline> hey everyone. has anyone had any luck getting libvisual-projectm to work in rhythmbox?
<annihilator> cool Dr_Willis in the mean time crossover seems to work better atm
<maco> sanddbox: but that does not exempt you from following the rules
<IdleOne> panfist: you should also backup your /home
<annihilator> but atm i am sticking with linux programs on my server
<sanddbox> okay, i joined the channel
<sanddbox> now what
<annihilator> and if i decide to switch my lappy to linux then i may purchase crossover
<maco> sanddbox: you have a brain. you can figure it out from here
<panfist> i guess i should backup /etc too right?
<blade> Hi. i have ubuntu 10.10 and i have downloaded digikam but when i open the program and click the mouse button it resizes. i8ts hard to explain its like the menu of digikam dissapears under the taskbar of ubuntu. thanks in advancde
<Chr|s> what is crossover? another alternative to wine/cedega?
<ZykoticK9> panfist, you might also want to backup /var/cache/apt/archives (has all your downloaded packages)
<panfist> i think i'm having character encoding problems because i see some characters that don't make sense in the message for !clone
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  Yes. an alternative to cedega basically
<ZykoticK9> Chr|s, yes - Crossover office - proprietary
<panfist> can anyone who sees the message for !clone properly put it on pastebin please?
<Dr_Willis> panfist:  what did you not see properly about it?
<rww> panfist: the characters you're not seeing properly are just quote marks; ignore them
<Chr|s> Dr_Willis, ZykoticK9 thanks
<panfist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535065/
<Dr_Willis>  the << >> characters? :)
<juk> panfist: http://maketecheasier.com/backup-your-applications-with-a-single-command/2010/09/01
<Dr_Willis>  bye all. work time for me
<panfist> juk is there any disadvantage to restoring packages with dpkg as opposed to APT?
<juk> panfist: what disadvantages?
<panfist> i don't know that's why i'm asking
<panfist> i might be mistaken but i thought when debs were installed via dpkg if they are in repositories, won't necessarily track the package as well as apt
<juk> panfist: i gave you link read first
<kaosgrl> I am looking for a password recovery on my nick ... is this where I ask?
<AegNuddel> I need the beta version of blender...is there a way to install it besides from source?
<panfist> juk i read the link, i read it again. it doesn't answer my question at all
<panfist> most ubuntu guides recommend using apt over dpkg but they don't really explain why
<panfist> maybe it doesn't matter in this case
<panfist> maybe it does
<juk> panfist: you sure, what was your question?
<psusi> panfist, they do different things... one is built on the other.
<panfist> i might be mistaken but i thought when debs were installed via dpkg if they are in repositories, won't necessarily track the package as well as apt
<psusi> panfist, dpkg doesn't know about repositories
<rww> kaosgrrl: try #freenode
<psusi> that's what apt is for
<MagusOTB> panfist: because dpkg is lower level and is easier to mess things up with. I think apt uses dpkg to do the actual installing and deinstalling.
<panfist> ok, so if you were using dpkg to list installed packages on a system, and then dpkg to install those packages on a new system,
<panfist> would you get package updates/upgrades?
<Chr|s> I am unable to get bluetooth to work on my system.
<kaosgrrl> rww: thank you :)
<psusi> panfist, for dpkg to install a package, you have to provide it with the .deb file... you want apt, which will go find the named package in the configured repositories and download it
<MagusOTB> panfist: I'm not sure, my intuition says yes, as long as those packages are in the repos, but why would you do that?
<panfist> let's say that you backed up the packages on the original system
<psusi> panfist, as well as any dependencies needed to install the named package
<panfist> MagusOTB: because that's what juk's link said to do and i was unsure that was the best thing to do
<psusi> panfist, if you have all of the .deb files, then you can use dpkg to install them again
<panfist> would you get updates?
<psusi> yes
<maco> panfist: yes if you use  dpkg  --get-selections > file   and then on the other dpkg --set-selections < file  && sudo aptitude dselect-upgrade  it'll make the install list match
<maco> panfist: and yes youd get updates
<psusi> assuming the packages are still in the repositories and being updated
<maco> right
<tester> Hi I have a question of the default partitioning by the 10.10 installer using Guided Use Entire Disk.
<tester> Mainly - is it placing our /home/NAME folder onto it's own partition?
<ZykoticK9> tester, no
<ZykoticK9> tester, by default /home is under /
<tester> ut oh that's not good then. Let me explain whats going on.
<Perunga> Hey everyone
<tester> I have a 777 /SHARED , OK, passworded, right-off-of root. Instead of moving files quickly, the new 10.10 takes 5Min average to move a folder now.
<Perunga> I have a really strange problem.. I am getting no sound even though ubuntu sais its clearly found the card
<Perunga> and the volume works
<tester> Perunga > your levels are fine inside the sound icon near clock?
<psusi> tester, huh?  installing doesn't "move" anything... if yuo choose to use the entire disk, it formats the entire disk, destroying anything on it
<Perunga> Yes
<Perunga> tester: tes
<tester> psusi > that's fine and expected! I got these files after my install.
<tester> that's moving from local Linux machine into the /SHARED
<srte> Hi, what is more "normal way" to start a xterm, with loginshell or not? thx
<Amtrask> Using Xubuntu 10.04, using Gigolo to connect to my schools SSH server, I can't open a file system window. Nothing happens
<tester> Oh goodness gracious. What did you all Change? :)
<hammerhands> g++ isn't compiling my hello world in terminal. thoughts?
<tester> lol
<juk> hammerhands: answer in your hands :)
<tester> I think we need to backpeddle. Seriously. I'm even having trouble Googling for such a generic / seemingly-"file system"-related problem. :(
<tester> hamer > I'd tell you man gcc, but that's prob not it. Chek ur comp flags?
<Perunga> tester: Even when I go to the sound properties it says its there
<Perunga> tester: with that green cercuitboard icon thing
<hammerhands> juk: lol
<tester> Perunga > You know my box hasnt made a peep since I installed 10.10. Let me chek if mine is still working.
<tester> i got mp3 right here.
<Perunga> ok tester
<hammerhands> juk: i've coded it correctly - i put in "g++ hello.cpp" and, er, it fails lol
<hammerhands> juk: i should specify i'm doing this from a terminal
<el_seano> Hey guys, is there a way to get ubuntu to prompt for a username instead of listing the local users at the login screen? I went into gconf-editor and enabled an option that described exactly that under gdm, but it hasn't affected a change (after rebooting).
<juk> hammerhands: what error exactly?
<hammerhands> juk: i'll give you a pastebin
<juk> hammerhands: ok
<ZykoticK9> el_seano, this is from 10.04 (haven't tested with 10.10) http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/gdm-disable-user-list
<lizhi> what do you do ?
<lizhi> hello!
<hammerhands> juk: http://pastebin.com/A4HBzGA4 - there it is
<el_seano> ZykoticK9: Conveniently, I'm still using Lucid :D  Thanks.
<lizhi> is  anyone  here?>
<ZykoticK9> lizhi, 1412 people are yes
<juk> hammerhands: add return 0;
<lizhi> 有人吗？
<avery> hey guys, trying to insall etherpad on ubuntu 10.10, getting a strange error - Error while executing: Connections could not be acquired from the underlying database
<juk> lizhi: no
<lizhi> 呵呵  老是看到tester
<avery> following the guide here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Etherpad
<hammerhands> juk: *sigh* yep - i thought i had that in there - well, solved. anyway, last time i did this, i had to include some sort of wrapper for c++ - it was weird. stupid typo.
<bazhang> !cn | lizhi
<ubottu> lizhi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<juk> hammerhands: and i suggest you, to use codeblocks it gives you simple helloworld for new project
<Squarism> i unoconv, a typicle format2format "file transform" utility lacks stdin option... is there a way to create a temporary file available only during the command line execution? Preferably not on disc at all
<tester> Perunga > GStreamer missing plugin (lemme guess - mp3 unstable or watever). Hang in there!......
<hammerhands> juk: thats what i get for messing with gedit - you know, the other day i did some c in opengl. i had know idea you had to include flags in the compiler, but i got that working too.
<Perunga> ok tester :)
<pokesomi|iMac> hello i was wondering if someone could help me install an irc server or at least give me a decent tutorial
<juk> hammerhands: i see
<hammerhands> juk: anyway, thanks for the help. i may bother you again if my c++/GTK thing doesn't want to work (i got it to once, but it was a pain xD)
<tannerste> Hey everyone, I'm trying to run a rsync (using ssh) script at boot.  It works flawlessly in crontab until I change the time to @reboot.
<xmj> hello
<juk> hammerhands: no problem, you may /j #programming
<hammerhands> juk: thanks =)
<tester> OK getting bad and the ugly.
<juk> hammerhands: welcome :)
<hammerhands> juk: say... how much do you know about c++? i'm doing this for a game... if you're interested
<hammerhands> juk: it's not fun being the only (newbie) programmer xD
<juk> hammerhands: well, it's ot here
<AR_> ubuntu
<AR_> ha
<hammerhands> juk: good point. you're welcome to pm me. i'll go scout for rooms. thank again, even if you aren't interested
<juk> hammerhands: what game you saying?
<tester> Perunga > I'm testing with a ~2000 COMPAQ with a built in speaker hookt to soundcard. Doesnt need external speakers! Sound CONFIRMED working on older *BUNTU.
<Perunga> tester: I am also using an older ubuntu
<juk> hammerhands: ok, nevermind
<Perunga> tester I dontlike the new one
<Perunga> tester: its slow
<thefatloverboy_> #ubuntu-es
<juk> does anyone know, how to make different wallpaper per workspace?
<max_> hello
<max_> how do i run a program on separate X?
<ZykoticK9> juk, if you run compiz (and don't use your desktop for anything) http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/multiple-compiz-backgrounds
<juk> ZykoticK9: thanks i try
<tester> Perunga > Nope on 10.10 it's busted, here. :) All vol levels up and unmuted. MP3 playing in EXaile. no codec error. No sound, though, either.
<tester> Perunga > it's Pulse Audio it sucks. You'll have to go way way back to get out from under it.
<tester> Useless. :(
<Perunga> tester Im using 9.8
<tester> Please DEVs hear our plea!
<tester> there is no 9.8
<tester> ever.
<tester> there is only .04 and .10.
<Perunga> sorry tester
<Perunga> 10
<tester> np ;)
<juk>  c
<lizhi>  bye!
<tester> Maybe I'll try Debian Debian?
<tester> ........ Kus 5 min to move a folder on the local disk blows, too.
<tester> :( Plz fix-ies! K
<max_> I have setup hdmi tv on separate X screen, but cant launch xbmc on it
<pieces029> Does anyone know how to disable the keyring password for the first time I try to remote desktop into my computer?
<max_> I have setup hdmi tv on separate X screen, but cant launch xbmc on it
<pieces029> max_, what do you mean you can't launch xbmc on it?
<pieces029> max_, also are you saying you have multiple monitors running seperate x screens?
<max_> pieces029, yes, 2 separate Xs
<Faethin> Evening
<Faethin> Anyone versed in berry4all? Blackberry tethering for ubuntu?
<pieces029> max_, have you tried hitting the \ key to window xbmc then move it to the other screen and press \ again?
<max_> i created a launcher to launch xbmc, but how do i set it to open on the X that is ran on tv?
<captceline> hey everyone, i have a memory of there being a utility to make other programs run in the root window, is that my imagination or does anyone know that utility?
<max_> pieces029, its a separate X, i cant do that
<pieces029> max_, what graphics card?
<max_> nvidia 220
<max_> i believe
<pieces029> max_, you have all the drivers and whatnot installed for it?
<hammerhands> juk: still around?
<Nemco8> #ubuntu-es
<juk> hammerhands: was about to restart to try destop efect
<juk> hammerhands: see you
<skull> I have saved a 3 folders with flac files under ubuntu to an external hard drive. For some reason under windows7 only foler can be opened. On the other ones windows says it cant find them. ubuntu reads them fine.
<jonnysniper> okay so the bottom of my screen is black all of the sudden. does anyone know why? or know what to do? =/
<hammerhands> juk: take care
<hal> something I've always wondered, if you share a linux server with multiple users at the same time, and you want to give three groups of users different access to a resource, how would you go about it, bearing in mind there is only one group permission on a file or directory?
<hal> sorry if it's a silly question
<hal> but I am interested in hearing anyone who can explain it
<canadacow> Hey
<max_> pieces029, I have all the drivers installed and everything
<max_> all i need to know is how could i create a launcher and specify screen 1 in it
<zer0rez> how do i add cpu/mem/bandwith meters to the menubar in 10.10 netbook?
<max_> zer0rez, rightclick on panel, add to panel, chose what u want to add
<bhaskar> zer0brez i am lookin for same
<zer0rez> max_: um you using 10.10 netbook?
<max_> zer0rez, no
<max_> are u using gnome?
<zer0rez> yea it's sort of a rhetorical question ;)
<bhaskar> max_ i remeber a software that used to give me monthly bandwidth usage i cant recall but it give result in terminal
<zer0rez> i'm using unity
<zer0rez> the default in 10.10 netbook
<max_> bhaskar, hm... dont know what that one woudld be
<max_> zer0rez, looks cool, havent used it yet
<zer0rez> first time i'm playing w/ it, i like it for the low rez screen of a netbook, but certain things...are different/annoying
<KwikkSilva> hi all
<A_New_Server> How do I see all of Ubottos little comments on everything (like a list)
<rww> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rww> first URL
<A_New_Server> rww, thanks.
<rww> probably want to sort by Popularity-. There's a lot of random unused stuff in the factoid database.
<A_New_Server> rww, how do I get the bot to highlight a person?
<edbian> !bot | A_New_Server
<ubottu> A_New_Server: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rww> A_New_Server: "!factoid | person" to highlight them in-channel, "!factoid > person" to have it PM them
<rww> second URL above goes through the usage details, iirc.
<A_New_Server> Thanks!
<A_New_Server> !hi > KwikkSilva
<A_New_Server> Oh, deleted :[
<ZykoticK9> A_New_Server, !hi was removed - please don't abuse the bot
<A_New_Server> ZykoticK9, he said Hi
<KwikkSilva> hey up
<edbian> KwikkSilva, hello
<KwikkSilva> can't seem to get bigger than 800x600 on my headless 10.04 install...
<KwikkSilva> vnc VNC Viewer
<KwikkSilva> any ideas how i could get it higher?
<skull> anyone know how to set the screenlets to stay on the desktop after super+D
<skull> ?
<nimbiotics> hello all. The blender channel is kinda quite so i'll ask here, with a lot of hope in my heart: in ubuntu 10.10; can/should I unpack v2.55 on top if the v2.49 installation?? TIA!
<kuku_> hi there, I have camera on my laptop.  How to activate that in ubuntu?
<phixxor> what is "effective memory clock" in a video card?
<khelll> hey, I have installed ubuntu 32bit on i5 core machine with 4 gb. the first thing is that with htop, the memory shows as 3gb. second thing do u recommend moving to 64bit ?
<avery> hey guys, trying to insall etherpad on ubuntu 10.10, getting a strange error - Error while executing: Connections could not be acquired from the underlying database
<ZykoticK9> kuku_, start by testing if it working in "cheese"
<avery> any ideas?
<kuku_> cheese? is that an application?
<ZykoticK9> kuku_, yes
<edbian> khelll, There is also some special PAE kernel.  But 64 bit is proper
<kuku_> ok. I am installing cheese.. will update in a short moment
<khelll> edbian, what do u mean by ?
<Eighteens> kuku_: you can test it with skype also
<edbian> khelll, What do you I mean by what?
<khelll> PAE, what should i do exactly?
<edbian> khelll, you need either 64 bit OS or the PAE kernel.  To install the PAE kernel:
<edbian> !PAE
<kuku_> Eighteen. it says no device found
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<khelll> edbian, ah cool, so, do u recommend keeping the 32bit system or better migrate to the 64?
<kittkatt1> Hello, I just got a new wireless-N card which can't connect to my router.  I have my wifi channel set to 1 and I was wondering if that could be the problem?
<edbian> Is it a fresh install?  I recommend 64bit
<edbian> khelll, But if you can't just clean install you should go with the kernel. (there is slight overhead)
<kuku_> Eighteens: I am using ubuntu in virtual machine
<khelll> edbian, ya it's fresh install. i'm wondering what will happen if some apps don't support 64 system, what would happen?
<edbian> khelll, I think all the apps work on both.
<vipul_> guys I need some help with ubuntu
<edbian> khelll, From a developer's point of view it really shouldn't matter if you're 64 bit or 32 bit when writing the app.  They're both x86
<khelll> thank you edbian
<edbian> khelll, no prob
<A_New_Server> !ask | vipul_
<ubottu> vipul_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<khelll> edbian, i'm facing this thing also, hopefully u have any idea about it http://superuser.com/questions/213589/lenovo-g560a-fan-works-infinitely-with-ubuntu
<A_New_Server> I like the bot <3
<edbian> khelll, The fan should always be on?
<ubuXubu> vipul_, state your issue
<khelll> edbian, it keeps working. very noisy
<edbian> khelll, Oh, like it's on full blast?
<edbian> khelll, Yeah I have no idea how to fix that :( sorry!
<vipul_>  I installed ubuntu on my laptop by choosing the option completely erase my disk and install. So I don't have windows but just a fresh copy of ubuntu. I want to get my windows back and tried to boot it with a CD but my windows says no partition found. So is there a way I can install my windows again by deleting ubuntu. Please help me?
<khelll> edbian, np
<ubuXubu> vipul_, yes you can simply reinsall windows, i hope you backed up all your files.
<edbian> vipul_, Do you have the windows installer CD?  (you can get the OS back but getting your data back will be very very difficult)
<khelll> edbian, when going to installtion page for ubuntu, they put (recommended) beside the 32 bit system , any clue why it's recommended?
<vipul_> Ya I have the CD but an error keeps coming when I tried to boot from the cd
<vipul_> It says no partition available
<edbian> khelll, It's recommended because if you don't know the difference you probably don't have more than 3.2 Gb of ram.
<edbian> khelll, Perhaps it even looked at how much ram you have.
<edbian> vipul_, I can't help you install windows.
<edbian> vipul_, I can only help with linux :)
<Dhe> vipul..make a new partition for windows. then insatll windows in that partition without delete ubuntu
<vipul_> ya I will try... Thnx a lot guys :)
<ubuXubu> vipul, which version ofwindows
<vipul_> I appreciate it...
<vipul_> I want to install 7
<edbian> vipul_, Out of curiousity.
<edbian> vipul_, What did you not like about Ubuntu / linux ?
<phrix> hi all... I try to setup some sysctl config... but, everytime I reboot, it goes back to default... any clue to save the config without back to default...??
<vipul_> Its nott like I didn't like linux
<vipul_> Basically I'm writing a book so I wanted the same fonts and other options available in MS office
<vipul_> Btw! No complaints abt ubuntu tho....
<juk> !fonts | vipul_:
<ubottu> vipul_:: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<edbian> vipul_, interesting.  Kind of wild to completely erase windows don't you think?
<vipul_> Ya edbian
<vipul_> Ya edbian2 ubuttu I shall try that...
<edbian> vipul_, ha ha.  Good luck!
<ubuXubu> vipul_, if u are lucky you may still have a windows hidden recovert partition available
<ubuXubu> recovery *
<vipul_> How can I check tht ubuXubu
<ubuXubu> by rebooting and tapppiny the approppriate f key
<vipul_> ok ok...
<ubuXubu> which is specific to your manufacturer vipul_
<vipul_> Thnx ubuXubu
<vipul_> Mine is HP
<vipul_> Any idea abt it ubuXubu?
<ubuXubu> you are welcome, i am very good on windows if u need more help andw and want to keep windows chat out of here pm me
<ubuXubu> we shoulnt talk anymore about windows here vipul_
<A_New_Server> My numberpad won't work in Ubuntu but it works in my host (Host: W7 and Guest (Vbox): Ubuntu), is this a problem with Ubuntu or a problem with Vbox?
<Kurogane> how i can remove complete gnome-desktop?
<bastidrazor> Kurogane: what are you going to replace it with? kubuntu?
<edbian> Kurogane, sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<edbian> Kurogane, I believe.  But it will leave you with no gui
<Kurogane> nop, without X
<adymitrk> hi there. Does anyone have any experience with NVidia driver problems?
<st__> ubuntu-desktop will not remove anything ehen removed
<juk> !server | Kurogane:
<ubottu> Kurogane:: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<juk> adymitrk: yep
<juk> adymitrk: well, not now, but happens
<ubuXubu> adymitrk, please state your actual problem
<Kurogane> i found it apt-get --purge remove gnome*
<st__> whatabest tool to inser line numbers to text file in linux?
<juk> Kurogane: that's gonna get messy
<sl33k_> i have downloaded a file(newbie) by transmission torrent, it must have been added into subdirectory. So if from the main directory i search, will it get searched from the subdirectories?
<sl33k_> i dont know where that file went?
<rww> sl33k_: By default, it'd go in the Downloads subfolder of your home folder
<esworp> hey gang!  Dum Dum DUM - Netbook issues.   After a suspend or a hibernate - no internets.  Networkmanager seems borked.  log sez "could inot initiate access point scan."   :[
<adymitrk> I tried to fix the flash 10 problem of it crashing when trying to display in full screen
<adymitrk> in so doing, I managed to stop my system from booting
<rww> sl33k_: I think you can also right-click the torrent in Transmission and tell it to open the containing folder. I don't have it handy, so I can't check that.
<esworp> it's a sam n140 realtek drivers
<adymitrk> it was getting stuck on "checking battery state" in the boot sequence
<adymitrk> I changed the driver option in the device section of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to get around that
<adymitrk> it was changed to nv from nvidia
<esworp> any thoughts on how i can use suspend/hibernate and maintain connectivity?
<adymitrk> I can now boot, but it does not load up the desktop
<adymitrk> startx shows an error if I try to start the desktop manually
<adymitrk> so how can I "re-install" the nvidia drivers?
<juk> esworp: you can't
<esworp> no?  i domt mean "stay connected while hibernated"  i mean, network manager not broken on wake..  :}
<juk> !synaptic | adymitrk
<ubottu> adymitrk: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bobthemilkman> I'd like to use bash to start a series of 8 processes in parallel, and then when each one of those processes finishes, start another process.  I think the syntax is something like for i in *; do (./process1 fileout && ./process2 samefilein) &; done, is this accurate?
<airtonix> bobthemilkman, ask in #bash
<juk> esworp: what you mean, broken?
<sl33k_> rww: not getting the file, downloaded it some other folder, could have clicked add so misplaced to some subdire3ctory?
<sl33k_> how do i find it
<adymitrk> juk: that would be fine if I could get the desktop up
<adymitrk> juk: but I can't
<esworp> my access points arent listed, get a notification "network disconnected".  a reboot fixes it.  modprobe doesnt.
<st__> sl33k_, there should be find files utility in Places menu
<ubuXubu> adymitrk, i once tried to improve my full screen performane by updating my nvidia driver, but it messed up my desktop resolution, i had a coice of manipluating a really complex nvidia driver console, or simply let gnome manage it. i cose gnome. it was eaasier and better for me, but cost me a little full screen performance
<juk> !aptitude | adymitrk:
<ubottu> adymitrk:: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: how do I disable nvidia stuff then and go back to default?
<ubuXubu> i will have to reboot and get into buntu,,,maybru will have the answer before i get back otherise ill lookk for it...i had to do it awile back...ill bb
<jasuuki> hey guys, my 10.04 web server is up and running, I can access it via port 80 locally but I can only access it via port 80 some of the time.... any fixes to this so i can access it globally all the time?  Also my router has port 80 forwarded to the server and has a dynamic DNS client (ddclient ; no problems)
<ubuXubu> adymitrk, did u look under    admin>hardware drivers>help
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: no desktop
<ubuXubu> i was just on my other computer in ubuntu and saw options in there ady
<ubuXubu> ady
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: I can't get the desktop to come up any more
<ubuXubu> adymitrk, AHH I SEE
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: All I have is the command line now
<ubuXubu> ok looking bb goota run to my buntu computer
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: so I need to uninstall the nvidia drivers/libs
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: then reinstall default stuff
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: then modify the boot behaviour to bring up the desktop again
<ubuXubu> so u need acommand to get the ubuntu dektop back correct?
<adymitrk> startx fails
<Noble-6> why in pidgin show me "Unable to validate certificate"?
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: ^
<sl33k_> still not finding my file
<sl33k_> is there any command to check for recently downloaded file
<juk> Noble-6: try changing port
<sl33k_> and its location
<juk> sl33k_: ls Downloads
<rseward> ls -ltr Downloads
<Noble-6> ok thanks i will
<ubuXubu> adymitrk, I am not sure at this point, did you try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: it says it's up to date (yes i did)
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: it's a driver issue with nvidia
<ubuXubu> ok....looking
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: startx gives me an error
<ubuXubu> right off the top of my head it sound like u may be able to fix this using the repair funtions of the ubuntu cd
<sl33k_> doesnt showing the video i downloaded by transmission bittorrent client?
<sl33k_> still
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: "FATAL: Module nvidia not found"
<sl33k_> wtf
<sl33k_> but it did dowbload
<juk> sl33k_: transmission? why not browse from places???
<thefatloverboy_> #ubuntu-es
<MrAnthrope> Is there a program that records key strokes and replays them?
<canthus13> ...like a keylogger? Or a macro?
<MrAnthrope> macro
<ubuXubu> adymitrk, did you look to see if using the ubuntu cd had some rscovery repair options ofr this?
<Mogga> Can anyone help with kerberos authentication in ubuntu? NEEDED_PREAUTH is the error I'm getting
<canthus13> Hmm.
<MrAnthrope> My keyboard comes with software (for windows) that lets you replay keys.
<MrAnthrope> (for gaming, so you don't get carpel tunnel)
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: if i boot up with the cd, what do I copy to the other system?
<canthus13> MrAnthrope: check out macaroon, maybe?  http://live.gnome.org/Orca/RegressionTesting/WritingTests#head-92156bc2e28b8fa233a961cc590da9544d38c982
<ubuXubu> adymitrk, i am just suggesting you see if that cd offers recovery/repair issues for your problem, i do not know at this point-researching
<canthus13> MrAnthrope: http://live.gnome.org/Orca/RegressionTesting#Macaroon
<Mogga> can i remove preauthentication or is that wrong? ie. modprinc
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: no need
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: I just killed the etc/X11/xorg.conf file and got the desktop back
<ubuXubu> adymitrk good one
<adymitrk> ... I doubt I'm running the nvidia drivers though :)
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: ^
<rammyIRC> i have virtualbox running xp in ubuntu..... i want to share the webcam to xp ... how to do it?
<ubuXubu> i have some dells with nvidia mx420 cards and the gnome drivers is better
<ubuXubu> but thats not t osay yours is different
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: now I just have to make sure that I have a proper boot up
<MrAnthrope> Hm... It gives me an error on that third command.
<MrAnthrope> geo@CZ-Ubuntu:~/accerciser/macaroon$ /autogen.sh
<MrAnthrope> bash: /autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<econnell> when i run "sudo update-manager -d" from 10.04 to upgrade to 10.10, the release notes window says: "= Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Maverick Meerkat' development release ="... is this normal?
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: getting modprobe errors on boot up.. finishes fine, but would like to get rid of those..
<wooki_> does the python-minimal stuff work for other distros as well ?
<ChogyDan> econnell: the -d is for the devel release.  You should only need -c now, maybe that is it
<juk> !upgrade | econnell
<ubottu> econnell: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<st__> well then how to make package 'uninstalled' but so its files actually stayed untouched?
<econnell> ChogyDan:, juk: thank you
<MrAnthrope> What should "./autogen.sh" do in my terminal?
<MrAnthrope> it's saying there's no such file but I see it in .s
<MrAnthrope> ls*
<MrAnthrope> I hate installing things in the terminal i don't know what this means.
<juk> !synaptic | MrAnthrope
<ubottu> MrAnthrope: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ChogyDan> MrAnthrope: what are you trying to install?
<MrAnthrope> ./autogen.sh apparently.
<MrAnthrope> http://live.gnome.org/Orca/RegressionTesting#Macaroon
<MrAnthrope> I'm on the third command.
<ChogyDan> MrAnthrope: that is one step in a process
<adymitrk> ubuXubu: thanks for your help anyway... if anyone asks, let them know that zapping the xorg conf file will get them the desktop back
<MrAnthrope> The terminal is telling me there is no such file or directory but I can see it.
<ChogyDan> MrAnthrope: pastebin?
<MrAnthrope> it's just one line. ./autogen.sh: line 4: gnome-autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<ubuXubu> cool, i try to keep notes on fixes that work thanks
<ChogyDan> MrAnthrope: everthing, including the ls
<adymitrk> so back to the original problem: how do I make flash video full screen? Updating the nvidia drivers causes no desktop whatsoever
<ChogyDan> MrAnthrope: you may want to also use checkinstall on the last step too
<ChogyDan> !checkinstall | MrAnthrope
<ubottu> MrAnthrope: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<adymitrk> when I try to get a flash video in firefox to go full screen, it crashes flash. I then reload the page and can still only view in original size
<MrAnthrope> http://pastebin.com/PaAie8jc
<ChogyDan> adymitrk: Im on 10.10, 32bit, and flash full screen on hulu works-for-me
<MrAnthrope> I haven't installed anything yet, have I?
<ChogyDan> MrAnthrope: the autogen is running, but it can't find gnome-autogen.sh
<tt> quit
<juk> !compile | MrAnthrope
<ubottu> MrAnthrope: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tt> exit
<MrAnthrope> Is that the problem or the solution?
<ChogyDan> MrAnthrope: no, you haven't
<ChogyDan> MrAnthrope: the problem
<Guest37634> ok
<bbranigin> hey, I have a single operating install (not dual booting). I know when I used to dual boot there was a memtest option - is there anyways to make grub show up with memtest option on single boot?
<ChogyDan> MrAnthrope: you will probably have to ask the orca/gnome folks for actual help, sorry
<evil_genius> hi everybody
<MrAnthrope> Maybe my install CD will just work...
<MrAnthrope> Probably slightly less useless than trying to use the terminal to accomplish anything lol
<ChogyDan> MrAnthrope: what are you trying to do?
<bobthemilkman> bbranigin
<bobthemilkman> bbranigin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<bbranigin> ah thanks
<bobthemilkman> Especially important is the part relating to "/etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+"
<MrAnthrope> My keyboard driver comes with the function (in windows) to record keystrokes and replay them.
<MrAnthrope> I'm trying to get that function back, because I use it quite often.
<bobthemilkman> bbranigin: Also the part relating to "/etc/default/grub"
<bbranigin> ahh, grub 2 is the change - thanks. I will read through
<domenico> le belle donne
<esworp> anyone else complain of the recent flash update breaking, well, flash playback?
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, I have sshd installed on ubuntu, but when I try to access it outside, I get 'Host key verification failed.' and it never asks for my password.
<RDove> IsmAvatar is there a known_hosts file sitting on the box your connecting from
<IsmAvatar> RDove, possibly. I'm not seeing it though
<RDove> /home/directory.ssh/known_hosts
<RDove> /home/directory./ssh/known_hosts
<RDove> err lol woops
<RDove> its in the .ssh dir usually of home directory
<IsmAvatar> I'm not seeing an .ssh dir
<RDove> its a hidden directory
<RDove> can you ls -lrt /home/yourhome/.ssh/
<IsmAvatar> I'm using ls -A
<RDove> oh
<econnell> juk: as i'm sure you're aware... that worked perfectly, thanks again
<IsmAvatar> found it
<RDove> the known_hosts file probably has the old key from that box, from when it was loaded before
<IsmAvatar> .ssh/ is empty
<RDove> you must of reloaded the box your connecting to since the last time
<juk> econnell: what?
<IsmAvatar> RDove: .ssh/ is empty on the client box
<bastidrazor> IsmAvatar: that is the problem. you need the key from the host on your client
<econnell> juk: the instructions you linked for upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10... this is the first time i've upgraded after the release date, so I've always used update-manager -d before :)
<juk> econnell: oh, sure
<MintBerryCrunch> Hey, this seems to be a common problem, but no headphone sound, halfway in gives sound in headphones and speakers...anyone know a guide?
<bastidrazor> IsmAvatar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Dreamglider> how can i find a dir/file in therminal >? the Search for files only works in a specified dir!
<IsmAvatar> bastidrazor: looks useful, thanks
<RDove> IsmAvatar, how come you dont have password authentication setup instead of only allowing a key
<IsmAvatar> RDove: It's a fresh install of sshd. Maybe it's disabled by default?
<IsmAvatar> RDove: I looked in the config but couldn't figure out which option would enable passwords, but I think using keys would be a better idea, since I only have 1 or 2 other computers I plan to login to this box from.
<meng> ??
<meng> 有中国人么？
<IsmAvatar> looks like japanese or chines
<IsmAvatar> !jp | meng
<ubottu> meng: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<rusivi> !cn | meng
<ubottu> meng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<IsmAvatar> ty
<meng> ？？？？
<meng> 有人么
<meng> 有中国人么
<mars__> 有
<FloodBot2> meng: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IsmAvatar> maybe not...
<meng> 哈
<IsmAvatar> korean?
<mars__> 中国人很多的
<meng> 我刚安装到系统
<rusivi> I google translated it, it said chinese so...
<IsmAvatar> oh
<mars__> 还是用中文舒服
<meng> 是阿
<meng> 你们用到什么系统阿
<rww> mars__, meng: /join #ubuntu-cn for Chinese. This channel is English only.
<mars__> ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<meng> 在聊2句阿
<meng> 怎么不说话拉
<mars__> 在说啊
<FloodBot2> meng: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meng> 你用什么系统阿
<meng> hello!!
<mars__> 我用的是Ubuntu 10.10啊
<meng>  我用到是玉林木风
<meng> 3.0到
<rww> ubottu: cn | meng
<ubottu> meng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<meng> 3.0的
<mars__> 不是啊，用那个
<rww> !ops | meng, mars__
<ubottu> meng, mars__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<mars__> 用那个不太好
<meng> 刚开始接入这个系统
<IsmAvatar> RDove, bastidrazor: I've read that page on keys, set up a key on the client, and tried to give the key to the host, but I'm still getting the same error, Host key verification failed.
<bastidrazor> IsmAvatar: you set the key up on the host and give it to the client. sounds like you have it backwards
<IsmAvatar> oh
<Yeah> somebody here?
<juk> Yeah: nobody's here
<IsmAvatar> bastidrazor: still no luck
<IsmAvatar> why isn't it prompting for a password?
<Yeah> juk, awesome! undeads here, right?
<bastidrazor> IsmAvatar: look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<IsmAvatar> bastidrazor: I'm looking. Not sure what I'm looking for.
<juk> Yeah: boread
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: what are you trying to do?
<IsmAvatar> mneptok: I just set up sshd on a computer, and I'm trying to log in to it from another computer, but I'm getting Host key verification failed.
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: what OS does the client machine run?
<IsmAvatar> both are on Ubuntu 10.10
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<IsmAvatar> on client?
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: then try again
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: yes, on the client
<acidjazz> supsup .. anyone know where i can find some example cloudinit --user-data scripts? examples?
<IsmAvatar> mneptok: rm: /home/private/.ssh/known_hosts: No such file or directory
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: what command are you using to connect to the server?
<IsmAvatar> ssh ismavatar@ip.add.res.s
<Anniepoo> I'm another soul who made the mistake of trusting synaptic's update system. After the last update I am getting 'no WUBILDR'
<ylmfos> How to install Google - chrome - stable_current_x86_64. RPM
<ylmfos> ?
<Anniepoo> I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 amd64
<mneptok> Anniepoo: apt is a perfectly fine system. Wubi is not.
<bazhang> ylmfos, on ylmfos ?
<mneptok> ylmfos: download the .deb and not the .rpm
<ylmfos> YE~
<ylmfos> ylmfos
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: if you are connecting from your user account, the only way host key verification will fail is if the key does not match what is in known_hosts
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: if you have no ~/.ssh/known_hosts then you have no way to determine if the key is valid
<IsmAvatar> mneptok: so how do I get a known_hosts?
<Anniepoo> @mneptok   thanks - trying to parse that.  I can boot from a livecd but don't know how to fix the issue from there
<ylmfos> Terminal didn't respond
<mneptok> Anniepoo: i have 0 experience with Wubi. but it is NOT the way i would recommend anyone run Ubuntu
<Anniepoo> sadly, it seems to be how it installs from Windows
<Anniepoo> should I file a bug report against the ubuntu installer that it advocates using wubi?
<ylmfos> wanneng wubi
<IsmAvatar> mneptok: and why did you suggest deleting known_hosts?
<Anniepoo> I'd never HEARD of wubi until this morning. I was *ACTUALLY DOING THINGS* with Ubuntu -
<IsmAvatar> (not accusing, just trying to figure things out)
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: because if you had connected to that host previously when it had another host key, a new sshd would hand over a diffeerent key, and your client machine would complain about a key mismatch
<Anniepoo> I'm just trying to get my system to run.
<IsmAvatar> mneptok: ah
<Silicone> hi to all ;)
<aL3x> hi
<sometux> how to change Interface language for a single app like gimp?
<IsmAvatar> mneptok: so then my question still stands. How do I get/generate a known_hosts file? Since at this point I obviously have none, and I'm still getting host key failures
<_pat> sometux: open a terminal and type LANG="de" and then type gimp
<pankaj_sharma> my google chrome doesnt display flash(when i surf porn) but it does when i surf youtube.. why?
<juk> IsmAvatar: usually don't need to generate it will ask you to confirm for permanent adding to know_hosts
<Get_Sum> What is the button name for pressing the mouse scroll wheel?
<IsmAvatar> juk: I thought that too, but for some reason it's not. It's just outright rejecting for Host key stuff
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: what happens when you connect to the server from the server itself?
<pankaj_sharma> !ubuntu india
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: can *any* client connect to your ssh instance>?
<mneptok> IsmAvatar: and you do not manually generate known-hosts. it is generated for you.
<juk> IsmAvatar: can you check in server/client for id_rsa* authorized_keys?
<IsmAvatar> mneptok: host can connect to itself fine. `ssh localhost` and it asks me to add localhost to list of known hosts. I say yes, and it asks for password, and I'm in.
<IsmAvatar> juk: oth have rsa keys
<IsmAvatar> juk: both*
<juk> IsmAvatar: and authorized_keys?
<RDove> does it have the right permission
<IsmAvatar> juk: neither has that
<sometux> _pat: I face an error from the C LIB that it doesn't recognize the encoding
<juk> IsmAvatar: you need to scp one to another and wiseversa id_rsa.pub to authorized_keys
<bartlet> i dont like gnome wana switch to kde. is there a easy way to do it, like without uninstalling ubuntu and geting kubuntu?
<IsmAvatar> juk: wiseversa?
<IsmAvatar> oh, vise versa
<IsmAvatar> vice
<IsmAvatar> juk: scp doesn't work so well when it's failing on Host key verification failed...
<juk> IsmAvatar: yeah that thingy
<bartlet> i dont like gnome wana switch to kde. is there a easy way to do it, like without uninstalling ubuntu and geting kubuntu?
<Ascavasaion> Anyone else here having trouble with MSN and Pidgin?  It keeps on disconnecting me.  then it works, then it does not.
<wabznasm> Ascavision: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/fix-pidgin-ssl-error/
<IsmAvatar> juk: seems like I'm doing something backwards if I need to ssh into the server in order to be able to ssh into the server...
<Ascavasaion> thanks wabznasm
<wabznasm> np
<karthee> hi .. there is no  ' UseDNS ' in /etc/ssh/sshd_config   file,  in Ubuntu 10.10..  I want to disable the dnslookup for ssh .. Is there a different way to do it in ubuntu ??
<EvilPhoenix> what packages are available with configuration guides for email servers?
<juk> IsmAvatar: why key is missing?
<rww> karthee: It's mentioned in man sshd_config, so I assume it's a valid configuration setting but just not in the default file. There are quite a few of those.
<rww> (so just add it ;)
<IsmAvatar> juk: it's a fresh install of sshd, I don't think it'd install with my keys already plugged in...
<karthee> rww: okay .. my ssh is connecting very slowly. But when i add them in /etc/hosts it  connects faster. I added the option UseDNS no .. still its slow .. any idea
<shameer> is it gud to setup a server for website in  virtualbox
<shameer> how reliable is it ??
<juk> IsmAvatar: never had an issue
<rww> karthee: nope, sorry
<IsmAvatar> juk: I might have screwed something up when I first started playing around
<karthee> rww: dont be .. thats okay .. thanks ..
<juk> IsmAvatar: no, nothing screwed just start over
<IsmAvatar> juk: ok, how do I start over? lol
<juk> IsmAvatar: i don't know what you were folowing ...
<IsmAvatar> juk: nothing much. I just did an apt-get install ssh, and it was up and running. Then I set up my port 22 to forward, and that was it.
<juk> IsmAvatar: you should have installed openssh-server
<juk> IsmAvatar: on both *
<IsmAvatar> juk: `apt-get install ssh` did install openssh-server. The client already has openssh-server installed, although I don't see why it would need it. It'd just need an ssh client.
<juk> IsmAvatar: ok, so remove ~/.ssh/* on both
<IsmAvatar> juk: done
<juk> IsmAvatar: run on both ssh-keygen
<IsmAvatar> juk: done
<juk> IsmAvatar: so make sure ~/.ssh/id_rsa and ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub there
<juk> on both *
<IsmAvatar> juk: confirmed
<juk> IsmAvatar: ok, now just copy from one to another id_rsa.pub and name them authorized_keys
<juk> and vice versa*
<IsmAvatar> juk: seems hackish, but ok, don
<IsmAvatar> done*
<ejv> IsmAvatar: make it strong: ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 2048
<ejv> ;)
<IsmAvatar> ejv: thanks, right now I'm just trying to make it work >_<
<ejv> IsmAvatar: nevermind, for rsa keys, default is 2048 bits!
<IsmAvatar> hehe
<juk> IsmAvatar: and make sure to make strong passwd on both with case and numbers
<ejv> IsmAvatar: so what's the holdup?
<Mezz> hai
<IsmAvatar> juk: it is
<juk> IsmAvatar: that's good
<IsmAvatar> ejv: client can't connect to server, complaining about Host key verification failed.
<IsmAvatar> juk: what's next?
<IsmAvatar> juk: attempt to connect?
<juk> IsmAvatar: yep
<ejv> hmm
<IsmAvatar> juk: Host key verification failed.
<juk> IsmAvatar: that's weird
<safa-y> hello everyone i have a problem when i work with any version of erp the addon path read from one path and not change to the current path of the new version like this: [2010-11-22 09:43:39,517][?] INFO:server:addons_path - /home/safa-y/Desktop/openerp-server-5.0.10/bin/addons now i am working with v6 and the previous path occur when i start the server
<juk> IsmAvatar: sorry dunno
<IsmAvatar> juk: thanks for trying
<juk> IsmAvatar: no problem
<iflema> IsmAvatar remove the entry from the /home/<username>/.ssh/authorized_keys file on the client should do...
<Mezz> on 10.10 desktop
<Diverdude> How can i control the sound-volume of my computer speakers using commandline?
<pankaj_sharma> Diverdude, alxamixer
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: alsamixer
<IsmAvatar> iflema: entry removed (it was the only thing in the file). Still same error. Deleted the file, same error.
<pankaj_sharma> Diverdude, alsamixer
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, is that preinstalled?
<aperson> how can I tell which package is recommending another?  aptitude is telling me something is recommending hwinfo, but I don't know what one
<pankaj_sharma> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: yep, part of alsa-utils if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: howdy
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip,  yes i can see i have it installed. Nice. Sohow do i use it to adjust volume?
<juk> IsmAvatar: are you kidding me? about the only file?
<rww> aperson: aptitude why hwinfo
<IsmAvatar> juk: it's not the only file, it's the only *entry* in the file
<Mezz> I can haz answrquess?
<IsmAvatar> juk: if you recall, you had me delete the .ssh folder, and then copy the keys from each computer to the other. Logically, it should be the only entry in the file.
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: run the app, m to. Mute, cursors to change channel/level, q to quit
<juk> IsmAvatar: i didn't say that
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, its because i need to make a bash-script that turns the volume to 0% at startup so that i am sure that the introductury sound never plays
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: ahhhh then look into: man amixer
<IsmAvatar> [01:34] <juk> IsmAvatar: ok, so remove ~/.ssh/* on both
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, or is it possible somewhere to disable the welcome music feature?
<Silicone> hello, i downloaded UNETbootin, how to run it?
<Mezz> diverdude, set sound theme to no sound
<aperson> rww, thanks
<Mezz> dd, system -> sound -> effects >> no sounds
<juk> IsmAvatar: you what from windows?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: sure in sound properties, change the soundscheme to none, or just uninstall the ubuntu-sounds package
<juk> IsmAvatar: learn shell first
<IsmAvatar> ... ok, so I didn't actually delete the .ssh folder, just everything inside it. Sorry, I slightly mispoke. I might as well have deleted the folder, since it gets recreated once I use ssh-keygen.
<Silicone> ActionParsnip, tell me pls hot to run unetbootin that i've downloaded?
<Silicone> ActionParsnip, on linux of course
<IsmAvatar> juk: ^^
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, well i dont ind the rest of the sounds...the problem is just of i open the laptop in a lecture and the music goes crazy because i did not put speakers on mute last time i closed down.....Its kinda bad
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, ind = mind
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, so if i could just disable login it would be good
<juk> IsmAvatar: i see, i know it hard to overcome from windows ...
<ActionParsnip> Silicone: md5 test it, burn to cd slowly OR transfer to usb using 1-2-3 app at pendrivelinux OR unetbootin. Boot to chosen media
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, login sound that is
<IsmAvatar> juk: I haven't touched windows in over 2 years... I don't even remember how to delete a folder in it.
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: I think you'd have to just edit the single file that does the sound, to be an empty file
<Silicone> ActionParsnip, Download and run UNetbootin, then select the "disk image" option and supply it with an ISO
<IsmAvatar> I'll ask again later. Gotta head out for now
<Silicone> ActionParsnip, downloaded
<Silicone> ActionParsnip, how to run it? it's a version for linux, but in propreties shows that it's executable
<Bishop_> how do i install pychart?
<karthick87> How to remove folders from Places?
<karthick87> Bishop_: sudo apt-get install pychart
<Bishop_> couldn't find package pychart
<karthick87> Bishop_: sudo apt-get install python-pychart
<rww> karthick87: open Nautilus (File Browser), right-click them in the left Places pane, and select Remove
<ssfdre38> how can i install 10.10 desktop on to a external HDD?
<juk> !usb | ssfdre38:
<ubottu> ssfdre38:: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bishop_> thanks
<ssfdre38> tried that and it doesnt read it
<Syria> !restpanel
<bastidrazor> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Syria> bastidrazor:  Thank you.
<bastidrazor> Syria: you're welcome
<karthick87> Bishop_: have you installed?
<Bishop_> yes
<karthick87> oke
<acidjazz> how do i do an automated apt-get -y install mysql-server where i can specify the root password and not be prompted for it?
<karthick87> rww: pardon?
<karthick87> rww: I have done :) thank you
<magn3ts> I jsut made a new ext4 drive. how I am I supposed to get it mounted with permissions so I can actualyl write to it
<ActionParsnip> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<magn3ts> I don't want it in fstab
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: its a partition too ;)
<magn3ts> why does nautilus not mount it properly
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, fair enough
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: it'll mount at boot, just like your other partitions. If you don't you manually need to mount it in nautilus every boot which could cause issues depending how you use it
<magn3ts>  I know
<magn3ts> :/
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: if you have /home on a seperate partition, the fstab entry will be very similar
<rww> or just sudo chown -R you:you /path/to/mountpoint/
<magn3ts> yeah I don't have that either. I'm actually going to be doing that, but not for a while
<al_nz1> whats a good, preferabley friendly tool to setup a ubuntu cluster?
<magn3ts> rww, :)
<rww> it's ext4, so doing that will work fine. fstab stuff is more useful for silly partition types like NTFS
<ActionParsnip> Rww: could've used $USER:$USER instead of you:you :D
<songer> hello, how can i run network manager from terminal?
<rww> ActionParsnip: indeed, good point
<bastidrazor> songer: nm-applet
<magn3ts> yeah, I'm moving to a new drive and then I'll be moving my home dir and getting it mounted in fstab. I've done it a few times before so I'm not too concerned
<ActionParsnip> songer: nm-applet will launch the gui app. Run itfrom alt+f2 or you will need to keep the terminal open while it runs
<acidjazz> how do i do an automated apt-get -y install mysql-server where i can specify the root password and not be prompted for it?
<rww> songer: depends on what you mean. to start the normal networkmanager applet from the terminal, nm-applet. for a terminal-based frontend to networkmanager, install the cnetworkmanager package
<ActionParsnip> rww: ooh didn't know cnetworkmanager
<rww> ActionParsnip: it's new in Maverick
<ActionParsnip> Wicd has wicd-curses
<rww> yup. wicd and my wifi card don't get along for some reason, though ;(
<magn3ts> network manager has serious, seriosu problems when you have multiple routers with the same essid
<ActionParsnip> acidjazz: not sure, man apt-get ,may have a way to sling configs in at install time
<magn3ts> like, huge, huge problems
<songer> ok, i just install blackbox desktop, but i don't see where it is ,does not appear like in gnome
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: yeah,shame people don't change their ssid to something unique
<songer> bastidrazor, ActionParsnip rww
<magn3ts> well it's a college campus, overlapping essid's is the point :S
<ActionParsnip> songer: press alt+f2 and run: blackbox --replace
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: I see
<ActionParsnip> Just a check
<songer> what it does ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !info blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-2.2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 235 kB, installed size 724 kB
<songer> i want to log out from and gnome then log in blackbox and start my wirelessconection
<ActionParsnip> songer: it replaces you window manager with blackbox. Id thought that beobvious seeing as you installed it so surely know what it is, combine it with the command given...
<acidjazz> ActionParsnip: ive been going through it extensively .. nothin so far
<dr0id> hi guys, how many files in 1 folder is considered to be good and fast to access from a programming language ?
<songer> ActionParsnip, i now what it is,
<acidjazz> ActionParsnip: all i can find so far is  -o=? Set an arbitrary configuration option, eg -o dir::cache=/tmp
<ActionParsnip> songer: if you want to you can do it that way, log out, click name then look at the bottom of the screen, select the session type, log in
<acidjazz> ActionParsnip: but no docs or info on what the option would be for the mysql server package
<magn3ts> dr0id, that is awfully vague and not exactly straight forward
<dr0id> I know, but was wondering whether there's some exact value or somethig
<dr0id> or some kind of recommendation, like not storing more than 1k files(imgs mainly) in a folder
<ActionParsnip> acidjazz: its not something I've played with tbh and my web access is too slow to websearch with you, sorry
<songer> yes ActionParsnip, waht i want to know is how to start wireless conection but now i already now
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: hey, you got any idea?
<magn3ts> dr0id, the only important limitation I can think of besides max files in a folder (by the FS) would be to watch how many file handlers you ahve open at a time
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: wikipedia will tell you the max files per folder etc of your chosen filesystem if that helps
<songer> i want  to install it an old machine
<ActionParsnip> songer: launch nm-applet and you can configure it. If its already configured then you don't need nm-applet running
<dr0id> magn3ts: ActionParsnip: what should I google exactly ?just can't find the phrase
<dr0id> find/form
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: wiki ext4 ?
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: wiki ext2 ?
<ActionParsnip> That sort of thing, use your imagination
<dr0id> actually I don't want to know how much my FS allows
<dr0id> I want to know whats recommended, basically am making an image upload system
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: then as long as its below that, its fine
<songer> its already configured  but when i log in blackbox does not start like in gnome
<magn3ts> dr0id, yeah, doesn't really matter, at all
<songer> but now im goin to see ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> songer: if its already configured you don't need it running
<dr0id> magn3ts: so I can keep on uploading all the images in 1 folder ? :P
<magn3ts> dr0id, yup, as long as the file system allows it. I'd recommend creating a dir structure either by date or by filename
<ActionParsnip> songer: once itsconfigured, nm-applets onlyjob is tomake libnotify show stuff, nm-applet not running doesn't kill networking
<songer> ActionParsnip, it does not appear the box to write my pasword
<magn3ts> dr0id,  /uploads/20101122/file[0-100].jpg   or /uploads/c/co/coo/coolfile.jpg
<Aeronius> if you had a choice, would you get a system you intended to install ubuntu in with an intel chip?
<ActionParsnip> Aeronius: depends on use/budget/taste
<ActionParsnip> songer: I thought you said it was configured?
<songer> yes blackbox is in this same machine
<skypc> skypc
<songer> where now im now
<ActionParsnip> songer: then if you have already stored yournetwork security, you don't need it running
<Aeronius> What about graphics?
<songer> how can i make appear to little box to write my pasword
<songer> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> Aeronius: i'd fly with nvidia here but only due to sweet support although sometimes they can cause issues
<ActionParsnip> songer: what password do you need totype?
<dr0id> magn3ts: this is what I have thought too, /uploads/c/co/coo/coolfile.jpg
<songer> keyring ActionParsnip
<dr0id> but then /c/ and /c/co wil never have any files :D
<magn3ts> yeah, doesn't matter though
<magn3ts> also, any idea what jdb2/sdd1-8 coudl be for a process anme?
<dr0id> so you recommend that way ?
<ActionParsnip> songer: notsure about keyring pass dude, sorry
<songer> every time i log in gnome detects my wireless conecction and i have to write my j
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: dpkg -S jbd2 ,may help
<songer> o you don't yous wirelss coneccton acitio
<Mezz> what virtialization prog would you recommend ? for running xp undel linux ?
<songer> you don't used wirelss actionpar
<magn3ts> MEzz, virtualbox
<Mezz> right, looking it up
<krunal> do you guys think Netflix will ever make itself Linux compatible ?
<rww> no
<krunal> okay let me rephrase: do you guys think someone will make an app that will make netflix linux compatible ?
<dr0id> magn3ts: so you suggest /uploads/c/co/coo/coolfile.jpg or /uploads/c/o/o/coolfile.jpg ?
<rww> krunal: no
<krunal> well thats that then
<krunal> thank you rww
<rww> one is glad to be of service
<magn3ts> krunal, It's not a matter of someone making a program. It's a matter of Microsoft licensing their DRM components for mono/moonlight.
<magn3ts> Which they've stated they have NO intention to do.
<krunal> silverlight
<krunal> Okay that makes sense then
<acidjazz> ok i got more infos .. apparently the mysql-server install uses whiptail to prompt for a password
<krunal> whos netflixs competitor ?
<acidjazz>  whiptail --backtitle Package configuration --title Configuring mysql-server-5.1 --output-fd 11 --nocancel --passwordbox -- While not mandatory, it is highly recommended that you set a password ?for the MySQL administrative "root" user.??If this field is left blank, the password will not be changed.??New password for the MySQL "root" user: 13 75
<rww> krunal: movie piracy, basically
<krunal> Yeah I understand rww. It does make sense. We don't wwant to pay for knowledge - microsoft wants to sell it
<Aeronius> has intel fixed its linux graphics yet?
<rww> Aeronius: with the exception of Poulsbo-based chips, Intel graphics work fine on Linux, and have for a long time.
<rww> Poulsbo is a horrid mess.
<Aeronius> I'm getting an i5 chip, is that going to work ok? (they haven't shipped yet, so still able to stop it.)
<krunal> also any news on nvidia Optimus drivers ?
<rww> Aeronius: i5 is a processor, not a video card
<acidjazz> i found it :-D http://serverfault.com/questions/19367/scripted-install-of-mysql-on-ubuntu
<rww> if you're getting a motherboard, that might come with an intel video chipset, but it could be one of several
<genbattle> i've got a little issue with my video card turning itself off on boot after a regular update from the ubuntu updater...
<Aeronius> I'm trying to find more specifically
<al_nz1> anyone know a easy way to impliment cluster computing in ubuntu?
<rww> (GMA 500 is Poulsbo, btw.)
<Aeronius> doesn't appear to have dedicated graphics card, is that ok?
<Aeronius> it's a Dell studio 1558 laptop, do you think I could install an nvidia card in it?
<rww> no idea. you could try asking ##hardware...
<rww> except it's limited to people registered with Nickserv, so maybe not.
 * rww wanders off to get food
<xiven> How many .deb files do I have to download to fully install wine?
<magn3ts> xiven, depends.... start here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Rotham> hey
<xiven> It's a bit troublesome as I'm trying to install it so I can make my internet work.
<Rotham> i was cloning a git repository thats about 2gb, and got disconnected at 60%.... is there a way to get it to continue from where it is?
<Rotham> its stuck doing nothing now.
<krunal> why is web browsing slow as hell on ubuntu
<slide> I have 2 ubuntu boxes on my local network and I have an SSHFS mount on one to the other but it is EXTREMELY slow, like it takes 10 seconds to read a directory. This should be lightning fast on my lan can anyone help?
<slide> and when i am transferring files between the two machines my internet gets slow too
<Aeronius> Has anyone had problems with an ubuntu machine not having a dedicated graphics card?
<ejv> slide: sshfs makes use of FUSE, a userspace framework, i think you may prefer shfs which is simply a kernel module, there's a difference :)
<magn3ts> why is my rsync not doing it incremental? It keeps trying to copy everything even though its' already there?!?!
<slide> ejv, still it shouldnt bog down my system that bad right?
<ejv> magn3ts: you may not be specifying paths correctly, double check.
<ejv> slide: fuse can be horribly inefficient, you may find better performance implementing shfs instead of sshfs
<magn3ts> ejv, rsync -vr /media/Data /media/NewData
<slide> k thanks
<ejv> slide: your mileage may vary
<ejv> slide: can't hurt to try ;)
<slide> thats not totally true hehe
<kedy07> On one of my NTFS partitions, I can't give executable permissions to a file (I have ownership of the file), eg I try $ chmod +x foo, but it doesn't work.
<ejv> magn3ts: ?
<magn3ts> ejv you said I might be specifying paths incorrectly. I don't thikn I am...
<tonyyarusso> kedy07: NTFS has a totally different permissions structure - it probably doesn't understand +x.
<ejv> magn3ts: ahh sorry, im helping far too many people lol
<ashtray> hello people
<magn3ts> I think the '-a' part is necessary for the proper incremental stuff
<Jordan_U> slide: ejv: Just using fuse in no way should account for that type of slow down. While shfs may be faster for other reasons (it's different code, maybe even better code), it won't be primarily due to FUSE.
<ejv> magn3ts: don't use -r, there's no point since it'll recurse, i'd do rsync -av --progress --stats /media/<source> /media/<target>
<ejv> Jordan_U: *shrug*
<jasuuki> hey guys I have a 10.04 web server that can be seen locally on a browser all the time, but globally its dns resolves but it can't find the web page half the time, which is irritating and i have no idea what could be causing it, also port 80 is forwarded to server, any help?
<ejv> :)
<kedy07> tonyyarusso: I seem to remember being able to chmod before on an NTFS drive. I just switched hard disks on my laptop.
<slide> Is there a shfs ppa or repo i can add?
<magn3ts> ejv, cool :) thanks
<ejv> magn3ts: my pleasure
<slide> Jordan_U, any suggestions as to what might be causing it? I just stopped a transfer to the other machine and my computer instantly got more responsive and so did my internet
<magn3ts> It's going to be so nice to have this data free from NTFS.
<Jordan_U> slide: Can you try getting a wireshark capture?
<Aeronius> The graphics specifications of the chip are integrated graphics, http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=50179 , I'm just worried because of the phoronix reviews that show intel Ubuntu graphics doing really poorly, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_windows_part3&num=1
<slide> Jordan_U, let me see
<ejv> kedy07: i think you have to mount the filesystem with certain read/write options, have you experimented with that?
<kedy07> ejv: No, before I just went to places->the partition to let the system automatically mount it. I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10.
<songer> help some guy just install ubuntu hi used cd with gparted the install ubuntu in the same disk it has windows 7 but does't see no grub
 * Lyrithya has apparently wandered off.
<Aeronius> How do I get identified with the hardware channel?
<jasuuki> hey guys I have a 10.04 web server that can be seen locally on a browser all the time, but globally its dns resolves but it can't find the web page half the time, which is irritating and i have no idea what could be causing it, also port 80 is forwarded to server, any help?
<ejv> kedy07: well, nothin is ever absolute, i wouldn't trust gnome completely in managing mounting devices, i'd prefer to do it myself ;)
<krunal> anybody have u-verse? and wants to use their own router instead of the ATT one
<aatifh> I  get 'URLError: <urlopen error timed out>' when i make HTTP request to some URL. Can you anyone please suggest me what could be problem?
<aatifh> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 server edition 64 bits machine
<ben_11> possible to have flash player 10 on lucid 64 ?
<nicolindalciucio> is there an Atari 7800 emulator for Ubuntu?
<Aeronius> Does anyone here think intel's integrated graphics are a problem?
<ejv> Aeronius: no
<nicolindalciucio> An Atari 7800 emulator for Ubuntu???????
<nicolindalciucio> Does exist it?
<elFidel> there is an atari 2600 emulator available according to apt
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: anything in the apache error log?
<ejv> !patience | nicolindalciucio
<ubottu> nicolindalciucio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mooshimuushi> hey everyone ;D
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso: where do i check?
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<mooshimuushi> can anyone help out? i just install Ubuntu 10.10, but for some reason I can't connect to the internet. I can update my ubuntu easily, but I can use Firefox to search the web. Is there any way to fix this problem?
<mooshimuushi> but I can't use Firefox*
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso will pastebin it
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso: log is here http://pastebin.com/PDh3wqCr
<jasuuki> it speaks of a favicon.ico
<jasuuki> and a proxy.html, neither of which exist nor did i want them to exist
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: I take it 192.168.2.10 is the machine that works properly?  What's the remote machine you're testing from?
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso, the *.*.2.10 is my PC, which is also my remote machine
<songer> help windows 7 does no appear in grub
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: Oh, so you can access it only from localhost, and are getting failures from other machines on the same LAN?  (Not going through the DNS and port forwarding at all)
<tonyyarusso> oh, wait, you're probably going out and back in, right.
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso, the opposite
<songer> wjat cam oto to see windows 7 in grub
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: what kinds of errors are you getting?
<jasuuki> sajuuk.dyndns.org < my server
<songer> what can i do to see windows 7 http://pastebin.com/4QHW3yzj
<st__> songer, run update-grub or whatever it is
<jasuuki> it says its down through that
<jasuuki> but locally its up
<jasuuki> and i can ssh to my machine using that DNS
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: You need to define "it" in all cases.
<jasuuki> but my router has it forwarded
<jasuuki> define 'it'?  lol
<dualMoon> Hey, I'm switching to xfce but I don't want to just purge the entire gnome set. I've gotten rid of dupe apps and such but there's still a volume icon in my notification area from gnome. my xfce4 indicator applet has it's own volume button so i want to get rid of the gnome volume button. anyone know what package that belongs to?
<songer> still same st_
<jasuuki> also tonyyarusso sometimes it does resolve the DNS correctly so the web page shows up as if nothing is wrong
<Guest27017> anyone wanna help out a total ubuntu n00b? i just installed tonight and I'm trying to install certain software. My question is whether or not all the software I use needs to be linux-specific software, or is it possible to run win/mac software here. The specific software I'm trying to install is Serato Itch
<jasuuki> that is the big mystery of it all that needs to be solved
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: is 121.220.26.254 correct?
<jasuuki> correct
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: Port 80 is shown as closed on that IP from here.
<jasuuki> My router says port 80 is open on both TCP and UDP to the server on both inbound and private ports
<dualMoon> Guest27017, there's a good chance that won't run in linux, however it never hurts to try. Use 'wine' to attempt to install and run Windows software.
<tonyyarusso> well, something's not working there.
<jasuuki> it should work right?
<Guest27017> thanks dualMoon I'll look into it
<dualMoon> Guest27017, best of luck!
<tonyyarusso> again, I don't know which component you mean by "it", and I can't possibly know whether it should work without having set it up myself :)
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: perhaps you need to click an "apply" button or something on your router?
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: do you have any firewall rules on the box itself?
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso no firewall on router or server
<jasuuki> and the port 80 connection TCP/UDP has been like that for almost 2 years
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: There is a firewall, it's only a question of what rules are defined.
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: So did this used to work?
<jasuuki> yes, when I had my ddclient operating on a 8.04 machine
<jasuuki> I didn't update my distro's for a while :)
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: Okay, so rundown:  You can *always* access it by IP address on the LAN, and can *sometimes* access it by domain name (from where?)?
<John_Chen> ...
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso, on my PC at home on the LAN and by my phone
<jasuuki> which uses a 3g connection and not my own connection :)
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: The phone has successfully connected at some point recently?
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso: only when the PC can as well
<sometux> do anyone know who to generate the Bespin icon set from SVG source?
<songer> tonyyarusso, some guy just install ubuntu but can see his windows
<songer> in grub
<songer> can't see windows 7
<fmaker> Weird problem, loose xmodmap settings for external keyboard when disconnect/reconnect...
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: I'm inclined to wonder if it's a matter of the dyndns not updating, but you said it was right.  You're also running SSH, BIND, CUPS, and SAMBA it looks like?
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso correct, i just got BIND9 installed but i have no idea what it is used for
<fmaker> ah bug #287215
<zanus> is it possible to setup a DHCP server when I have only one ethernet card and I'm already using that card to get a dynamic IP from my router/modem?  In other words... is it possible to make a "fake" card to simulate a static IP or something
<tonyyarusso> jasuuki: all right, I have no idea why, all I can say is port 80 is closed and that's your problem.
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso alright, maybe i gotta just have TCP instead of both UDP and TCP 80
<icesword> quiet today
<Weazel> hey guys
<icesword> o:o
<Weazel> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 with duelboot windows 7, and for some reason, some of the folders inside a main folder i use in the ntfs part just disappeared in nautilous and are there when i'm using the terminal ?!
<badicalia> Does anyone know if there's a media player that can generate a playlist based on directory content? I'm thinking something with fam integration? I'm wanting to use a dropbox folder to control a playlist on my media center
<ashtray> Weazel, did you view hidden files and folders?
<Weazel> yes
<Weazel> and they are not hidden
<badicalia> #archlinux
<Weazel> when i go to windows i can see the folders fine
<ashtray> well I'm out of ideas
<ashtray> right
<Weazel> :( thx
<jasuuki> tonyyarusso thanks for helping btw :) you have helped in narrowing down the problem
<AndroUser> sweet
<Weazel> ?
<nit-wit> badicalia, rythmmbox will load from where you want
<karthick87> I am getting gpg error in jaunty.How to fix it?
<evanation> install maverick
<st__> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<evanation> or lucid
<stanman> hi, how can i tail netstat?
<kedy07> When I mount a drive, how do I mount it so that the owner is myself and not root?
<pylix> using sudo mount makes the root owner?
<kedy07> pylix: Yes
<datalay> openvpn startup problem: http://pastebin.com/G7hC7fRC
<Ayeeee> <a href="http://marvel.com/characters/bio/1009718/wolverine"target="new"><img src="3.jpg" alt="Coś nie działa"width="300" height="400" /></a>
<datalay> ifconfig and other parameters for openvpn: http://pastebin.com/beXAVkse
<flem-77> #alpharev
<flem-77> Hello
<jfksj> wtf who dropped me?
<kedy07> In /etc/fstab, I have: LABEL=DATA /media/DATA ntfs-3g defaults,umask=007,uid=1000,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0, for my NTFS drive. When I mount it the drive is owned by root, shouldn't the uid=1000 make me the owner?
<osmosis_paul> good morning, someone have any idea why when i use the start-stop-deamon he register my service with a id and in the pid file register that id-1???
<ectospasm> kedy07: no, you need the "user" option, or "users"
<osmosis_paul> not regist the same number so when i try to kill the process the process is not found
<kedy07> ectospasm: Ok, but then what does the uid=1000 do?
<osmosis_paul> somebody have any idea how works start-stop-deamon????
<ectospasm> kedy07: uid isn't valid for ntfs
<kedy07> ectospasm: I see. I just realized if I comment out what I added to /etc/fstab, there is no difference. Am I not seeing the diff or do I need to like update something for the changes to take effect?
<ectospasm> kedy07: you need user or users as a mount option
<ectospasm> kedy07: also, the mount point should be owned by the UID
<sacarlson> kedy07:  I think sudo mount all will activate the changes made in /etc/fstab
<jfksj> How to make package 'uninstalled' but so its files actually stayed untouched?!
<sacarlson> kedy07: oh but looks like you removed not added a mount point so I guess you would have to umount that one
<velko> jfksj, compile and install from source. just out of curiosity - why would you want to do this? this way you lose the automatic updates, which is very important
<kedy07> ectospasm,sacarlson: thank you guys for the help. I'm new to the fstab thing, but I found out I can do $ sudo mount DATA, to mount it
<jfksj> i'd rather have no compiler+development crap on my machine
<ectospasm> jfksj: that depends on the packages.
<ectospasm> For some, the distro packages are woefully out of date
<ectospasm> ...not to mention that some patches may take a while to percolate downstream
<sacarlson> jfksj: you want to make a package not able to run?  you can change bin file to make it not runable
<sacarlson> jfksj: with chmod
<jfksj> no I want dpkg to stop trying to remove it as broken
<salami> hi guys :) does anyone here have an idea how i could get a manually compiled pidgin-libnotify to integrate with the indicator applet?
<jfksj> because it's not
<sacarlson> jfksj: oh yes I have had that same problem.  not sure about that one
<mickey> guys. Does anybody know how to handle trouble with Radeon X200 chipset and prop drivers?
<LiquidDemocracy> Where can I set the umask usually on Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> jfksj: I think I forced it to install so that I could remove it
<sacarlson> LiquidDemocracy: to add a group to a user?  System>administration>Users groups
<GauravButola> what is an uncertified domain name?
<LiquidDemocracy> sacarlson, no
<LiquidDemocracy> sacarlson, to set the umask on a user basis
<sacarlson> LiquidDemocracy: oh for user privliges on files access?  like with chmod?
<sacarlson> LiquidDemocracy: or chown
<ventosa> Can anybody help with multi receiver lirc?
<velko> LiquidDemocracy, /etc/profile
<Ayeeee> <frameset cols="20%,*%">
<Ayeeee> <frame scrolling="no" name="lewa" src="2.html">
<Ayeeee> <frame scrolling="yes" name="prawa" src="1.html">
<sacarlson> ventosa: multi receiver?  sounds like a good idea,  I've only ever had one
<DrManhattan> I can't believe I missed mintberrycrunch
<DrManhattan> a celebrity in our midst and I missed it.
<LiquidDemocracy> velko, /etc/profile is system wide
<LiquidDemocracy> velko, I want to set it user wide
<ventosa> the idea is to have a multiuser configuration, which i have. 1 terminal is for Office work, 2 others are media centers (livingroom, bedroom). I've got both remotes working (1 mce, 1 hauppauge) but only one receiver responds to the messages. While if I irw /dev/lircX everything works fine.
<kyleabaker> can someone tell me how to add a program to the auto start process from the command line?
<ventosa> ln -s /etc/init.d/foo /etc/rcS.d/SXXbar
<ventosa> any ideas sacarlson?
<velko> LiquidDemocracy, what do you mean by that? that every user shall have it's own umask value? then you can put this value in ~/.profile for every user as desired
<sacarlson> LiquidDemocracy:oh I think you just need the config bash file in the users home dir
<LiquidDemocracy> velko, yes, every user has his own umask value
<LiquidDemocracy> The problem is that this does not work for new dirs created with Nautilus for example :(
<ventosa> knock-knock. Any ideas on multi - lirc?
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I make Nautilus use the umask value?
<sacarlson> LiquidDemocracy: I think the umask value is kept in /etc/password?
<orangesea> help,i get a problem ,just see this url :http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=304963
<velko> sacarlson, no. it is not
<karthick87> Can anyone help me with stack applet
<pylix> how do you add your own emblems to unbuntu 10.10
<mickey> guys! Still on the ATI problem here
<sacarlson> LiquidDemocracy: from my basic minimal understanding or directories there is an owner and group value and the permisions mask.  not sure about umask on a dir.
<LiquidDemocracy> sacarlson, OK, thx
<velko> LiquidDemocracy, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/200/
<velko> LiquidDemocracy, so the solution to your problem lies in .gnomerc
<Jordan_U> Xorg has crashed on me and I can't kill it. ps aux shows: "root      1161  2.1  1.1 190856 87956 tty7     Ds+  Nov20  56:47 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-iSwzMA/database -nolisten tcp vt7"
<LiquidDemocracy> quote: "this was a bug and has beend fixed. Soon this will be in the regular updates. "
<LiquidDemocracy> :(
<LiquidDemocracy> that post was from 2008
<LiquidDemocracy> Still not fixed
<kedy07> I have rwx permissions on my NTFS drive, but when I try executing it, it says permission denied.
<kedy07> I mean on one of the drives files.
<osmosis_paul> Hi, someone know a way to see the output of a program that already are running????
<ben_q> executing a drive? what do you mean? what are you trying to run, kedy07 ?
<osmosis_paul> and i dont want shutdown and create a file where throw all the console output
<kedy07> ben_q: i mean executing a file in the drive. my bad
<osmosis_paul> i need to see now while is running
<osmosis_paul> any idea?
<ben_q> kedy07, maybe the script you execute needs root priviledges
<kedy07> ben_q: i tried, it doesn't work
<kedy07> ben_q: also says permission denied
<ben_q> hmm, then I have no idea ^^
<shiftingcontrol> i had used bcrypt to encrypt a file i forgot my password or passaphrase is there any way to get back
<shomon> hi, I'm wondering if there are any windows open source packages similar to ubuntu in that they might package some open source but frequently used apps (open office, gimp etc)
<pylix> hey is there an open source ubuntu app for logging workouts, and listing variable exercises with there respected graphical representations?
<pylix> their**
<sacarlson>   kedy07 I don't think you can't run a file from ntfs it doesn't have file permisions like linux try move the file to a linux dir and try it there
<shomon> pylix: stranger things have been made, but check out sourceforge or google code to see if you can find one.
<arantxa> ola
<kedy07> sacarlson: It can when I move it to a linux fs. Before I upgraded to 10.10 this wasn't a problem, everyting worked out of the box, don't know what's wrong now. =(
<pylix> sourceforge is a reliable trusted source?
<sacarlson> kedy07: like I said no file permisions in ntfs.  why must you run it from an ntfs dir?
<karthick87> !plugin
<karthick87> !panel
<sp4z> really noob question but does anyone know how to change the primary monitor off a laptop and still keep the laptop screen as secondary?
<kedy07> sacarlson: My windows and linux share this partition, and since windows can't see ext4 I had to format the drive to ntfs.
<velko> pylix, nothing is trusted. this is impossible
<petan> sp4z: if you close lid it should turn off
<sacarlson> kedy07: you might be able to overide the run privlige with a mount option
<sp4z> @petan, thanks but i want them both working. no worries i have found a script that will do what i need. thx anyways
<alg3r> Total commander explore cannot fix that?
<adac> Why shows my clock a hour to much? and how to solve?
<velko> adac, dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<LiquidDemocracy> velko, thx. Got it now.
<kedy07> sacarlson: Dang, I just read that the users options in fstab implies noexec. Thanks sacarlson, if it wan't for your last reply I would've just given up.
<adac> velko, I try, thx
<shiftingcontrol> is there way to recover bcrypt applied file
<sacarlson> kedy07: cool
<Syria> Guys is there anyway so I can connect my nokia e72 to the computer to make calls and send sms messages?
<sacarlson> Syria: I use skype to make calls and send sms
<maxylopes> Hello. After i "wake up" computer after sleep mode he asks password how to turn it off?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> wc
<juk> Syria: if e72 supports dbus insterface to control
<Syria> sacarlson: I have a very slow internet connection.
<sacarlson> maxylopes: does it ask at powerup?  I have mine set to powerup with no password.  not sure about sleep mode.
<adac> velko, http://pastie.org/1317006 this is wrong. It should be "Local time is now:      Mon Nov 22 11:08:02 CET 2010."
<Syria> juk: I am sorry I have no idea what Dbus is, how can I know?
<sacarlson> Syria: 10kb is good enuf for skype
<juk> Syria: query: dbus e72
<maxylopes> ok how to change pw for example to: b. I mean password lower that 4 symbols?
<velko> adac, so your computer does not know what time it is. maybe you dual boot with windows? iirc it storesthe time  (and overwrites the clock) not in utc but in local time
<Syria> juk: Sorry, I didn't underestand.
<maxylopes> how to change my password for password that contains less than 4 symbols?
<juk> Syria: sorry, i don't know anything about e72
<Syria> juk: thnx anyway
<adac> velko, maybe yes. But shouldn't syncing with timeserver bring it to the correct time?
<velko> adac, there was a solution to this but i can't remember what. the old installers used to ask this question before installing. a workaround may be the usage of ntpdate
<wabznasm> Juk: Did you know your nickname is Southern Thai dialect for mirror? Clearly, I'm bored.
<velko> adac, indeed
<maxylopes> how to change my password for password that contains less than 4 symbols?
<juk> wabznasm: :)
<adac> velko, So i guess this might has to do with bios setting. Since my installation is on a usb stick (so i use it on different pcs). And this seems to cause trouble. yeah I try to use ntpdate
<frustro> hey, so arduino is up to .0021 but from apt-get i con only get .0018 who does that?
<otherjoe> when using Bridge mode with KVM, does br0 take over? What I mean to ask is, do I still assign static ip's to eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces or is everything does via br0?
<juk> wabznasm: how you know, about Thai dialetcs?
<wabznasm> I live here
<wabznasm> You gonna tell me you're Thai?
<juk> wabznasm: lol, good to know
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<wabznasm> i'ma minefiled of useful infomrmation :)
<juk> wabznasm: i'm not
<wabznasm> juk; hehe. Just passing mindless time
<velko> maxylopes, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/howto-change-system-password-policies-passwd-length-complexity-360522/
<LunaVorax> I've tried to twead the MOTD of my Ubuntu Server 10.04 by modifying the /etc/motd file but now I have the motd I wrote instead of all the interesting informations (memory usage, swap usage, system load, etc) that I used to see when I was logging up on the machine. How can I restore that ?
<sacarlson> otherjoe: that sounds correct,  being I havn't used bridge in some time but if you bridge two interface you can still only have at most one ip address
<maxylopes> thanks!
<juk> wabznasm: i wouldn't ask if i new that krack spell like juk :)
<wabznasm> LunaVorax ln -s /etc/motd /var/run/motd possibly
<rww> LunaVorax: edit /etc/motd.tail instead. there's an update-motd script that overwrites /etc/motd anyway ;P
<otherjoe> sacarlson, so only assign value to br0, correct?
<wabznasm> delete the new /etc/motd you edited first
<juk> wabznasm: thanks
<wabznasm> np
<sacarlson> otherjoe: yes that sounds correct
<otherjoe> sacarlson, you would figure you could do like br1, br2
<otherjoe> sacarlson, thank you very much
<x404x> I have problems connectin ubuntu to internet, if i lock the adress manually in ipv4 it will only work locally even with gateway and dns set, if i choose dhcp/auto it seems to use ipv6 and im not sure if my old router from 2004 supports that
<sacarlson> otherjoe: I guess you could if you had like 4 interface and wanted to bridge between them as two pairs
<sacarlson> x404x: ipv6 should work with ipv4 with no problem
<frustro> yay AndroidIRC!
<x404x> so i cant get a conflict and ipv6 overrides ipv4 ?
<x404x> is it ok to have both enabled ?
<sacarlson> x404x: and dhcp only does work on ipv4
<sacarlson> x404x: yes
<frustro> so, about .deb packages
<otherjoe> sacarlson, hmm that does not sound so use full. don't think you can even add  some aliases to br0?
<frustro> need to update arduino from .0018 to .0021
<rciud> I have a number of questions I was going to post in the forums. But I have more than one - what's the proper ettiquette? Putting them all in one thread or opening separate threads?
<otherjoe> sacarlson, is the who point  of using virtual machines, I want to gie each one a static ip
<sacarlson> otherjoe: you could give your ip a name?
<otherjoe> sacarlson, heh not I mean, have the same interface answer to multi ip's
<sacarlson> otherjoe: ok I have done that before but never with a bridge
<sniperjo_> is it possible to set a wake for s2ram
<sacarlson> otherjoe: but maybe you can
<sacarlson> otherjoe: vnet?
<karthick87> how shall i retrive gpg keys for jaunty
<juk> wabznasm: can espeak pronounce thai?
<otherjoe> sacarlson, I was just trying to setup kvm on ubuntu with multi static ip's
<otherjoe> sacarlson, thank you again for pointing me in the right direction. I guess I will have to play with it and see if I can add more ip's
<sacarlson> otherjoe: did you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<otherjoe> sacarlson, yes I did however, it was not clear if I kept eth0 or just used br0 instead.
<otherjoe> sacarlson, I will just try it now with only br0
<x404x> I had my server remember the startup programs and also set them in startup  ,now i get upto 4 copies of sabdnzbplus
<juk> wabznasm: no can't find th, nevermind
<x404x> is there a way to tell ubuntu to only start it once ?
<wabznasm> juk: what do you mean?
<Mezz> a quick one: Where does ftpd logfile live ?
<juk> wabznasm: i mean espeak doesn't support thai
<Mezz> checked /var but nada
<wabznasm> juk: ah. no great surprise. http://translate.google.com/#en|th|mirror%0A
<lea123> Does the Movie player in 10.10 support DVDs and VCDs? The about dialog box of Totem reads as  Movie player 2.32.0 and Gstreamer 0.10.30
<juk> wabznasm: yep
<Syria> Guys how can I get myself a linux registeration number?
<Mezz> what's that Syria ?
<ikonia> Syria: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Syria> Mezz Ikonia A lot of members in ubuntuforums use it in their signture.
<Mezz> Syria, but what does it do and why would one want such a tag
<Syria> ikonia You are right sorry about that.
<rww> Syria: http://counter.li.org/ , and it's pretty much useless
<Syria> rww thnx.
<Syria> Mezz Because it is free. :P
<ectospasm> Syria: linuxcounter.org
<ubuntu_> Okay so I broke Ubuntu with an upgrade (surprise).  I'm pretty sure it's due to the workaround of uninstalling x11 tools and all the dependancies that went with it hoping the upgrade would put them back in as necessary but it seems it didn't.  Can't i use chroot from the live cd to put the packages i need back or make sure there there?
<Syria> ectospasm Thnx. :D
<juk> ectospasm: it's what rww said
<velko> ubuntu_, yes. no problem if you know what you are doing
<ubuntu_> oh...i don't
<LiquidDemocracy> The load average provided by uptime what is that related to? Memory, CPU load, network traffic?
<LiquidDemocracy> What do those values tell me?
<ubuntu_> I was hoping i could get linked to a good tutorial or documentation so i could learn velko
<sipior> LiquidDemocracy: those values are explained in the uptime man page. "man uptime"
<velko> ubuntu_, the procedure is basically this: mount your drive, mount-bind /proc and /dev, chroot, repair, leave the chroot, unbind /dev and /proc, unmount your partition. but if you are not comfortable with this - don't do it
<ubuntu_> velko i can't hurt anything important so that's kind of the point =P  I wagered I would break it
<velko> ubuntu_, then go ahead and have fun
<tobzi> Hi, I have a problem :P i run Ubuntu 10.10 I vent to ATI hompage and downloaded the latest Drivers for Ubuntuu 64bit. after that i restarted now i cant right click on the sesktop and my Pointer is in "thinking mode", i think fglrx is broken so i removed it now i can intall it
<LiquidDemocracy> sipior, thank you. I have the problem that all those values are 1.4 and more
<sipior> LiquidDemocracy: that's not a problem, necessarily.
<Json> Hey ! Which is the file that stores all the internet connection settings ? Like the gateway, netmask ip, etc..
<velko> Json, /etc/network/interfaces if you are not using network-manager or such
<rppein> Hi everyone. After the last update, the visual contents of all windows are flipped (mirrored) upside down. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10147843#post10147843)
<Syria> How can I know what version of nvidia drivers is installed on my machine please?
<Json> velko, I'm using network-manager, is there a different file then ?
<velko> Json, i don't know
<Json> velko, /etc/network/interfaces doesn't have the settings. any ideas ?
<velko> Json, i guess network manager stores its configuration either in gconf or via policy kit. you have to research it. i have not clue how it is done
<Syria> json is it blank? /etc/network/interfaces
<rppein> It might have to do with my former attempt to flip the video of my built-in webcam, and just messed up the whole screen after the latest update
<juk> rppein: did you bug report?
<rppein> I'm reading my way through right now
<Json> Syria, no, it's got only rwo lines... 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback'
<Syria> Json I have the same two lines and everything is normal.
<lea123> Does the Movie player in  Ubuntu 10.10 support DVDs and VCDs?
<x404x> json did u click the interface tab ? u should be able to select eth0 or another connection there
<Json> Syria, Not that I have a problem with my internet connection, I'm upgrading and I want to carry over the file that stores my internet settings.
<juk> lea123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<juk> !dvd | lea123
<ubottu> lea123: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LiquidDemocracy> Could load average values of 1.4 mean that the system has not enough RAM and has to write to disk constantly?
<mikehh> hi, with Ubuntu 10.10 I changed my Keyboard (MS Wireless Keyboard 1000 -> MS Wireless Comfort Desktop 5000) and then after messing with setting/reverted and couldn't get my Numeric KeyPad to work
<velko> Json, just copy over your whole home directory. it will do the trick since network-manager is configured for each user separately
<Json> x404x, Any idea where the network-manager stores the ip address, gateway, dns etc ?
<mikehh> changed back reset and it still does not work -- any ideas?
<erUSUL> Json: gconf. right click on the nm-applet choose edit connections
<x404x> no but there should be a pulldown tab somewhere near that loopback thing so u can see the settings there
<sacarlson> Json: they are normaly recieved from dhcp but in static mode it would be in /etc/network/interfaces  and /etc/resolve.conf
<x404x> i would guess somewhere under etc/network something
<velko> x404x, no
<erUSUL> LiquidDemocracy: load average is about cpu and processes
<Json> sacarlson, That file is blank.
<sacarlson> Json: I must have mispelled it
<Json> erUSUL, How do I get to gconf ? (I'm rather new...)
<sacarlson> Json: witch file is blank?
<erUSUL> Json: what are you trying to do?
<sacarlson> Json: the /etc/resolv.conf  I gave you was mispelled
<Json> erUSUL, I'm upgrading and I have several connections like one fore home, another at Library etc... I want to carry over the file that stores the settings of all the connections
<erUSUL> Json: maybe you can export/import with gconf-editor; or gconftool2.
<sacarlson> Json: you want to setup multiple static address?  normaly you just setup dhcp to auto connect
<rciud> Is there a way to get the old GDM theme chooser back instead of the new dumbed down GDM dialog?
<Json> sacarlson, Well that's a start but not all that I'm looking for. Which file has the ip address, gateway, dns, subnet mask etc stored ?
<erUSUL> Json: is not a plain file anymore. afaik gconf is a bunch of xml files
<velko> rciud, install gdm instead of gdm3?
<shahan>  my title bar is not appearing now
<shahan> on MAVERICK
<sacarlson> Json:  in dhcp they aren't stored in a file they are obtained from the network.  in static the values are kept in the two files I gave you
<x404x> what port does pureftpd use and can i change this ?
<rciud> velko, "gdm is already the newest version"
<sacarlson> Json: you can see what they are set to by looking at ipconfig
<erUSUL> Json: should be ~/.gconf/system/networking/ and everything that is under it
<rciud> And I don't see a gdm3 package
<Json> erUSUL, Umm, I'm using Jaunty and am upgrading to Maverick. Instead of re-typing the ip, dns stc for 6 different connection in my new install, i was wondering whether there was a file that had all this info stored..
<sacarlson> Json: opps ifconfig
<velko> sacarlson, why don't you read about what Json is trying to achieve instead of making random comments?
<rciud> So that means gdm is gdm3 and I have to bring over a package from older distributions?
<rciud> When did the gdm change occur?
<karthick87> Can anyone help me with stack applet..???
<velko> rciud, yes. i'm suggesting to install the old version - gdm. not the new one - gdm3
<Json> sacarlson, Thanks for the help, but not quite what I'm looking for.
<erUSUL> Json: i just told you ;P
<sacarlson> velko: good point,  but I normaly respond to what I am asked first
<rciud> Was it 10.04?
<obiwan_> hi people, my gnome bottom pannel and top tray disappeared. i only have the background. is there any chance i could restore the pannels (top and bottom) and icons, without restarting X?
<vic20gmr> ive been trying to make a bootable usb drive using ubuntu 10.10 iso, and ive used ubootin[under winXP, ubuntu 10.04 usb-creator under 10.04, i just cant get the thing to work. ive checked my bios settings - my choices are usb-flash/zip, and usb-floppy, ive tried both, the last time i tried ubuntu usb-creator it said "checksum doesnt match - try again?"
<Keloran> if i go into terminal and paste a diacratic (i cant spell) character it displays properlly, (e.g. u with umlout), but if i go into vim that char gets turned into Ac or !?1/2, :set encoding=utf8 is already in the .vimrc anything else that can fix this (the same thing also happens in nano)
<Json> erUSUL, Maybe I';m a li'l slow at this but here's the thing... Those 'connection-settings' are stored in my /home folder, right ?
<erUSUL> Json: yes; ~ is your home folder
<vic20gmr> what else can i try also i thought mabe since the rmb is setup so it looks like a hard drive, that it might not boot, but i cant find the app i used aes ago to set it as a hdd, and im just lost and frustrated
<Json> erUSUL, I have / on another partition on which I'm installing Maverik. So I won't lose my net-settings, bookmarks etc ?
<erUSUL> Json: so  /home/youruser/.gconf/system/networking/ if yu prefer
<erUSUL> Json: you should not
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: I had some fake usb flash disks that cause me problems.  make sure the contents on the usb flash match what you put on them
<Json> erUSUL, Not ?? what ?
<karthick87> obiwan_: Press Alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal then click on Run.
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, what do you man? howdo i check, and how do i tell if things are the way they should be?
<karthick87> obiwan_: Once the terminal opens type "gconftool-2 – -shutdown" without quotes
<erUSUL> Json: « So I won't lose my net-settings, bookmarks etc ? » No, you should not
<obiwan_> done karthick87
<obiwan_> nothing happened
<reequest> Hi, can anyone tell me how to create a persistent live install on USB drives, which does not ask me every time I boot, whether I want to install? The USB-creator app makes a persistent USB, but it has that annoying dialog....
<karthick87> obiwan_: now type "rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel" and "pkill gnome-panel"  That's it!Both top and bottom panels will appear with their default settings.
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: to test my usb flash I just copied the iso to the disk and did a md5sum on that file to see that it matched the original  to verify it would hold the file size
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: I'm sure there are better ways
<Json> erUSUL, Thank you very much !! I'm hoping I do not...
<vic20gmr> surely a 2gb flash can hold a 699mb iso, right?
<obiwan_> done karthick87 but i still see only my beautyful favorite actress. no trace of icons or pannel :(
<Json> sacarlson, Thanks for your help !
<erUSUL> Json: ok; good luck
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: my 2gb flash was really a 500meg flash with fake settings
<Json> x404x, Many thanks !
<Json> velko, Thank you !
<karthick87> obiwan_: type this then "gconftool – -recursive-unset /apps/panel "
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, fake settings? im not sure i know wut u mean
<mickey> fellas! Need help with some kwin process
<karthick87> obiwan_: type this then "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel "
<Dance_1> D
<Dance_1> D
<mikehh> let me try that again
<mikehh> Ubuntu 10.10 - I changed my keyboard from MS Wireless Keyboard 1000 to MS Wireless Comfort Keyboard 5000,
<mikehh> messed around with Keyboard Settings but could not get the Numeric Pad to work
<mikehh> went back to old keyboard, but Numeric Pad does not work there (it did before)
<Json> Syria, Thank you !
<FloodBot1> mikehh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikehh> it works fine in a linux terminal - (Ctrl-Alt-F2)
<mikehh> tried all sorts of settings, still does not work - HELP
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: if you got your usb flash drive from a good place I'm sure it won't be a problem for you but I got one from ebay
<Syria> json You're welcome.
<obiwan_> nothing karthick87 :/
<karthick87> obiwan_: pm
<rautamiekka> I were told to install Ubuntu to one of the school's computers and I did, installed the whole system over the Net. However, now that Desktop is installed, the connection doesn't function at all, doesn't get the IP although it did during installation.
<obiwan_> karthick87: if it  helps, by pressint Win+E i can see the other workspaces with panels
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, so after i copy iso image to flash drive, do md5sum on it and the one on my hdd?
<Zorlin> rautimiekka: Are the proxy settings set up?
<obiwan_> karthick87: and i know they are working beacuse i can see tiny temperature numbers changing
<Zorlin> rautamiekka: Sometimes proxy detection is flaky or turned off
<rautamiekka> Zorlin: What should I do ?
<reequest> Hi, can anyone tell me how to create a persistent live install on USB drives, which does not ask me every time I boot, whether I want to install? The USB-creator app makes a persistent USB, but it has that annoying dialog....
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: here is another method http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2009/08/26/test-and-detect-fake-or-counterfeit-usb-flash-drives-bought-from-ebay-with-h2testw/
<Zorlin> rautamiekka: Check the proxy settings ;P
<Zorlin> System -> Preferences -> Network Preferences
<Zorlin> Network Proxy* rather
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, ok, ill give it a try
<Zorlin> click Automatic then close it and reboot, hopefully
<albech> im looking for a direct link to download ubuntu-10.10 32bit, but the download page has some crappy javascript doing it
<albech> i need to download it remotely with wget
<rautamiekka> Zorlin: The funny thing, looking at an WinXP machine next to it, there is no proxy settings used in Internet Explorer's.
<rww> albech: try http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<mickey> hello, you guys! MAy I have your attention, please?
<Zorlin> rautamiekka: Not even automatically detect proxy settings?
<Kingsy> hey ppl, I have just done an upgrade, and I got some errors, and now my package manager says "you have 1 broken page, use the broken filter to locate it".. what does that mean?
<albech> rww, thanks a ton.. just what i was looking for
<rautamiekka> Zorlin: Not even automatic selected.
<Zorlin> I'm just making assumptions based on how schools usually have internet access set up :)
<Zorlin> In that case, that isn't your issue and you should disregard my terrible advice, rautamiekka. =]
<rautamiekka> Zorlin: No problem. Just a moment.
<Zorlin> I don't have any ideas, so I'll pass you back to the channel and get back to what I was doing
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, i noticed in that article, the author says to plug usb flash into back of computer, mabe i need to do this in order to boot from th drive?
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: I'm not sure about boot but it should read and write from any port
<Keloran> vic20gmr: it also depends on if your bios supports booting from USB, and if the USB your using actually supports being booted from
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: Keloran: true  your bios must support it and I'm not sure what setting is correct on that one
<agerlos> how do i reinstall the grub in ubuntu 10.10 using the livecd
<Keloran> vic20gmr: so your your bios supports it but your using a USB pen you got free from a cereal box then your never going to be able to boot from it
<juk> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rautamiekka> Zorlin: Thank you ! That fixed it :)
<reequest> Hi, can anyone tell me how to create a persistent live install on USB drives, which does not ask me every time I boot, whether I want to install? The USB-creator app makes a persistent USB, but it has that annoying dialog....
<vic20gmr> Keloran, i got the usb drive from my dad, he had several, and gave me one
<juk> reequest: post grub menu list to people see
<reequest> juk: it asks me in the GUI, not in grub menu, do you still want to see it?
<Zorlin> rautamiekka: ...Seriously?
<juk> reequest: who gets you to the gui?
<rautamiekka> Zorlin: Seriously.
<Zorlin> rautamiekka: Hey, whatever works. I'm glad it did. :)
<rautamiekka> Zorlin: Me too.
<reequest> juk: it boots to the gui automatically
<rautamiekka> Zorlin: This means that the installer was auto-using proxy auto-detection.
<Zorlin> rautamiekka: That's what I figured. The live system and the installer are slightly different, as are those two and the final installation.
<rautamiekka> Zorlin: One new thing learnt.
<Zorlin> rautamiekka: Usually they all act the same but oddities between them can point to things like your solution :)
<Keloran> vic20gmr: does your bios have "usb-hdd/usb-fdd" option in the boot order ?
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, do you think that utility to which you referred me will work as advertised under wine?
<Dan_E> is there a program in ubuntu to convert wbsf to iso?
<vic20gmr> usb-fdd and usb/zip
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, i ve tried both, and also made sure seek-boot-floopy was set on my last try
<Dan_E> wbfs to iso
<rautamiekka> Dan_E: Does it --have-- to be for Ubuntu or can you use Window$ ?
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: I don't know,  if you only have ubuntu I might use my other method just to test the usb flash is working,  just format the flash and copy the iso file to it and run md5sum file.iso  on both your source and the flash and see that they match
<Dan_E> windows ok
<ampetrosillo> I have an asus m4a89gtd pro/usb3 with amd 890gx chipset, and ati radeon hd4290 integrated graphics. i also have a dual monitor setup. I have just installed ubuntu 10.10, I installed the fglrx drivers from the restricted drivers dialog and video since then has been completely garbled
<Keloran> vic20gmr: if your in linux already what did you use to copy the iso to your pen ?
<rautamiekka> Dan_E: For Linux -> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=165139 <. For Window$ -> http://r3dux.org/2010/04/how-to-convert-wbfs-image-files-to-iso-images/
<Dan_E> ty
<rautamiekka> Dan_E: I haven't tried either and can't try.
<vic20gmr> Keloran, im on bunut 10.04, and ive experienced some problems with wine, and particular programs, im hoping by going to 10.10 i might get later versins of things, and hopefully have better video performance
<sacarlson> Keloran: vic20gmr and remind you copy the iso to the disk won't make it bootable
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, yes i understandthat, its just for the purpose of checking the checksums, thanks for the reminder nontheless :)
<reequest> Hi, can anyone tell me how to create a persistent live install on USB drives, which does not ask me every time I boot, whether I want to install? The USB-creator app makes a persistent USB, but it has that annoying dialog....
<ampetrosillo> I have an asus m4a89gtd pro/usb3 with amd 890gx chipset, and ati radeon hd4290 integrated graphics. i also have a dual monitor setup. I have just installed ubuntu 10.10, I installed the fglrx drivers from the restricted drivers dialog and video since then has been completely garbled
<Keloran> vic20gmr: tried using usb-creator ?
<Keloran> vic20gmr: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive"
<Anomie2> I'm trying to install Munin, it installed fine but the /var/www/munin folder is empty :S
<juk> reequest: use unetbootin
<ampetrosillo> I have an asus m4a89gtd pro/usb3 with amd 890gx chipset, and ati radeon hd4290 integrated graphics. i also have a dual monitor setup. I have just installed ubuntu 10.10, I installed the fglrx drivers from the restricted drivers dialog and video since then has been completely garbled
<vic20gmr> Keloran, thankyou, but ive referred to that already, its part of how ive gottenthis far
<stooge> hello,guys
<rautamiekka> juk, reequest: To let you know, I've never been successful in installing Ubuntu from stick made by UNetBootin.
<juk> rautamiekka: are you reequest also?
<rautamiekka> juk: LOL, no.
<juk> rautamiekka: oh
<reequest> thx rautamiekka, it's good to be informed.... but I don't want to install, i want to have a USB stick with ubuntu on it, which I can carry to any PC and use
<Keloran> vic20gmr: so you created the bootable pen drive from that app ?, or did you use "dd"
<rautamiekka> reequest: That will work.
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, it reported errors, and said the media is likely defective, does that mean it might be defective or that it migh/is defewctive/counterfeit?
<reequest> rautamiekka: I'm sure it's possible, but in over a year I have not found anyone who can tell me how to do it
<vic20gmr> Keloran, i used ubuntu usb creator, and the tried ubootin, i tried both
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: well if it's counterfeit you see the errors start and continue,  if it's defective you should see random errors at random points
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, either way its likely my problem, huh?
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: what did you use to test it?
<Keloran> vic20gmr: its looking more likelly that the pen itself cant be booted from
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, that program you suggested
<sacarlson> vic20gmr:  my md5sum only is a good/bad method.  the other points to the error address
<Monotoko> Does anyone here know how to enable anonymous in pure-ftpd?
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: even the fake ones normaly have some good spots and you can put a small bootable on it like DSL
<Monotoko> doing a hack on my old router...and it needs anonymous enabled on 10.0.0.2 to run the hack
<Keloran> vic20gmr: ive had trouble with all kingston's, non of them can boot, pny's though can boot
<vic20gmr> Keloran, ive been using a 2gb pqi drive, but i have a 4gb pny
<sacarlson> Keloran: kingston is the bigist conterfeit name here in thailand
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, what is DSL?
<Keloran> damn small linux
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: dam small linux
<vic20gmr> hehe
<ampetrosillo> I have an asus m4a89gtd pro/usb3 with amd 890gx chipset, and ati radeon hd4290 integrated graphics. i also have a dual monitor setup. I have just installed ubuntu 10.10, I installed the fglrx drivers from the restricted drivers dialog and video since then has been completely garbled
<sacarlson> opps vic20gmr   dam small linux
<Keloran> if i go into terminal and paste a diacratic (i cant spell) character it displays properlly, (e.g. u with umlout), but if i go into vim that char gets turned into Ac or !?1/2, :set encoding=utf8 is already in the .vimrc anything else that can fix this (the same thing also happens in nano)
<BusMaster> does lucid use pulseaudio or alsa?
<rautamiekka> BusMaster: As far as I know, Pulse's been in use since Hardy or earlier.
<tuxhack> hi all; in our lab server boot drive is corrupt, some thing related to ext3 journal; and some one powered the machine off..
<BusMaster> rautamiekka, thanks
<tuxhack> can I mark the partition as ext2 and try
<tuxhack> to boot..
<tuxhack> I dont have the ldap database backup ..
<BusMaster> rautamiekka, are they independent? I am trying to get my 5.1 channel surround sound working and am wonder if I should ignore all the alsa guides rightazway
<tuxhack> the server was running 8.04 i think
<sacarlson> tuxhack: you can probly fix that bad boot disk without a reformat
<rautamiekka> BusMaster: everything is routed through PulseAudio.
<tuxhack> @sacarison: u mean recovery from cd
<OxygeN> hi
<tuxhack> yea i should try that first.. will do now
<sacarlson> tuxhack:  yes maybe from a cd boot and run fsck from that on the normaly booted disk
<lolcat> Why is there no flash in my chromium?
<Jimtrim> hey. I got a problem with Windows 7 breaking the GRUB-boot for ubuntu 10.10....
<Keloran> sacarlson: if worse comes to worst, chroot into the disk and copy the content to somewhere
<OxygeN> i am a new ubuntu user and i have a few questions can you help me?
<Jimtrim> any ideas
<BusMaster> rautamiekka, when I do the speaker-test, I hear both center and LFE channels through the center speaker. Do you know how I can go around fixing that?
<tuxhack> ok will try that..
<BusMaster> rautamiekka, i thought LFE should go to the woofer
<sacarlson> Keloran: sorry I must have missed something there?
<rautamiekka> BusMaster: I'm terribly sorry but I have no idea, you need to keep repeating the question here to get answer from someone better.
<vic20gmr> sacarlson,  i cant seem to fig out how to switch to the top level of the 2gb flash drive in term
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, i planned on doing md5sum on the iso
<Keloran> sacarlson: soz ment that for tux
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: top level?  other partition?
<sacarlson> Keloran: oh ok
<vic20gmr> i mean top level, insead of sub directory
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: oh ok just cd ..
<sacarlson> vic20gmr: that will take back one step
<littlejoey_z> so, what would you recommend as a package to listen to online radio and record it and, is it still legal?
<vic20gmr> yes, i tried cd /media/blah blah, but it sayds no such file or dir exist
<Jimtrim> When I close my Win7, My booter gets destoyed, and I need to boot from CD. Anybody got a trick for this?
<sacarlson> vic20gmr:  it may be mounted to only allow super user?
<vic20gmr> o lemme try sudo
<vic20gmr> it says command not found
<vic20gmr> heh
<sacarlson> ok it's my beer time.  I will leave you all to the experts
<sniperjo___> is there a way to s2ram for a certain time then resume ?
<littlejoey_z> what is the name of the ubuntu chat channel please?
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, im gonn try the 4gb usb [pny] flashdrive, and see if it works
<vic20gmr> wish me luck...
<okaycool> is there a word or phrase for "getting into one technology and then regretting that decision"? Like say you got into Java but now dont like it, and you found you should go with Ruby? just an example
<vic20gmr> okaycool, retcon?
<vic20gmr> heh
<vic20gmr> okaycool, or mabe "finding poo, the hard way"
<okaycool> i had used ubuntu some years ago. But I continued using winXP until I got a brand new iMac few months ago. I mean the osx is great but I see I have to spend much ahead, and yesterday installed ubuntu on a 4yr old laptop, & i was enjoying avi movies just fine
<okaycool> seems like i made a bad decision. i should have been windows to -> linux
<vallhalla> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<vallhalla> !php -v
<theo> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<theo> !?
<theo> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tobzi>  fglrx-amdcccle depends on fglrx; however:/wc
<okaycool> wondering how proud & happy many of u guys must be feeling, running all your computer hardwares on purely free software
<okaycool> everything configured & customized. that feeling is unique, isnt it?
<theo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<theo> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<littlejoey_z_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<okaycool> whts this? define open source terms day? :)
<littlejoey_z_> okaycool: no one is asking any questions
<okaycool> :)
<Euthanatos> man WTF
<Euthanatos> err wc sz
<g__> hi, is there a way to get ubuntu to remember what folders i had open on shutdown, and to reopen them on start up?
<SoarerGT> hello
<ganja> Hello , I ugraded to ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04, and now it freezes :(
<ganja> Any hints
<ganja> ?
<Mezz> ganja failure ?
<Mezz> any hints on why it freezes
<Gnea> ganja: you're not the only one, and that's one of the reasons I've stayed at 10.04
<ganja> Mezz, No, login freezes, i can access oly after 15 mins or so .
<Mezz> does it give any errors.. any failed's .. anything.. at what point does it freeze
<ganja> Gnea, :)
<ganja> Mezz, Nopes.
<SoarerGT> could someone enlighten me as to whether 10.10 supports 4kbyte sectors (aka WD Advance format drives and Samsung 2TB drives)
<Mezz> ganja, check syslog, dmesg, messages for hints
<ganja> kz.
<phalrax> hey guys
<Gnea> SoarerGT: that's dependent on the kernel and filesystems implemented.  Historically, extended filesystems do, so yes.
<John_Chen> what's vfs?
<SoarerGT> Gnea : I used alternative install disk to run sofware raid1 for the OS drive
<SoarerGT> Gnea : it doesnt give much options on the screen to check
<okaycool> anyone who is lucky enough to work entirely on Ubuntu because of his nature of work?
<theo> @-g__-: System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications --> Options
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, i just used usb-cretor on my 4gb flash drive, and it also whined about checksum, i dont think i mention this before, butyesterday when i was trying this, i did a md5check on the iso, and it match that on the ubuntu hasheslist
<okaycool> apart from sysadmins :P
<Gnea> SoarerGT: a filesystem is a filesystem, so that doesn't mean much unless you skipped the manual/advanced section of the install
<phalrax> test
<g__> theo: thanks
<SoarerGT> Gnea : so as long as I used mdadm that came with 10.10 for the partitioning it should be fine?
<g__> theo: actually, is there a 'session' manager, where i can store a set of apps and folders open, and recall them at a time?
<Gnea> SoarerGT: the question is, are you looking for stability or something to learn on?
<vic20gmr> Keloran, i just tried usb-creator on my 4gb [pny] flashdrive, it griped about checksum also, have anysuggestions?
<Dr_Willis> g__:  gnome has some session management features.. but people often complain about them since they are not used to such a thing under windows.
<Dr_Willis> !sessions
<theo> @g__: Something like firefox session manager? :)
<SoarerGT> Gnea : stability and speed. I'm building a 24 hotswap drive machine ( norco 4224 chassis )
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Gnea> SoarerGT: 10.10 isn't known for being stable thus far, but that isn't surprising considering that 10.04 is the current LTS release. as for software raid, I don't use it.
<Gnea> SoarerGT: is this for personal use or production?
<g__> theo: well, i'm not sure, i don't use ff session manager! i just have folders of bookmarks!
<SoarerGT> Gnea : personal use at the moment
<Gnea> SoarerGT: May I strongly suggest you use 10.04 then?
<SoarerGT> 10.04 alternate disk ?
<g__> Dr_Willis: well it's not for permanent autostart, just something like say, starting "project 1 session" will open all the folders i had open in that session etc.
<Gnea> yes
<Gnea> SoarerGT: 10.04 has a proven track record of stability
<theo> @g__: I don't know if such session manager exists. There is zeitgeist that can log your activities and find them later
<Dr_Willis> g__:  ive seen similer features. but i never use them
<SoarerGT> Gnea : I had issues where services didnt start on 10.04 (or maybe the older one)
<SoarerGT> ie... apache wouldnt start on boot
<g__> theo / Dr_Willis oh that's a shame. it'd be damn handy
<ganja> Gnea, Nopes that cant be, i had problems with 10.04 , the softwares in synaptic were not updated and were incomapitble with various libraries (default) eg :- Packeth
<Gnea> SoarerGT: ah, I've seen that too, known issue that was fixed
<SoarerGT> Gnea : alright... I'll download 10.04
<theo> gtg
<alesan> hey how do I move the buttons back to the right?
<ganja> Gnea, 10.10 (i have another installation is updated, and dont have such problems, 10.04 proceeded with incompatible installation)
<Gnea> ganja: I've been running 10.04 on many systems for months with no problems, either installed, in a virtualbox or with wubi. any issues are easily solved here or via the forums.
<SoarerGT> what is the recommended hypervisor for Ubuntu as a host ?
<Gnea> ganja: also, 10.04 will have security fixes for the next 3 years on the desktop, 10.10 will run out at 11.04
<ganja> Gnea, I solved that issue with updation in GTK and getting packeth latest version , but i feel that synaptic should be given more care.
<Gnea> ganja: well, synaptic is nothing more than a GUI frontend to apt
<ganja> Gnea, thats the beauty of long term release. :)
<g__> huh? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-add-a-program-to-the-ubuntu-startup-list-after-login/
<ganja> i mean to say repositories for apt need care .
<Gnea> ganja: did you look for a ppa?
<g__> that seems to suggest there's a session manager, but i haven't got a system/pref/session
<Syria>  Is there anyway to connect my Nokia E72 to the computer so I can make calls and send sms messages?
<Gnea> they are constantly cared for :)
<blip-> hi all, is it possible to get g++ 4.2 for ubuntu 10.04 ?  There is 4.1, 4.3 and 4.4 in the repos only
<ganja> yeah, the problem is resolved now.
<g__> blip-: you could probably dl the source, and compile it yourself
<alesan> hey how do I move the buttons back to the right of the window?
<Gnea> ganja: when people come in and complain about 10.10 problems, particularly yours, it really doesn't inspire me to upgrade
<littlejoey_z_> !g++
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blip-> g__: do you know if it's in the repos in another version ?  maybe I can get it from 9.04 repos
<littlejoey_z_> is g++ a programming language for gnome?
<Gnea> ganja: I'm also a student, and having an LTS installation is ideal because I don't have time to fix problems on newer software most of the time
<blip-> gcc/g++
<blip-> compiler
<ganja> Gnea, Ya upgrade has been a brtual experience for me. Fresh install is better , and problem free (though it takes loads of time. )
<littlejoey_z_> oh ic thanks blip
<Gnea> ganja: aah okay
<sbeck> alesan, you have to use gconf.
<sbeck> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<ganja> Gnea, me to a student, but i try new things :P
<Gnea> ganja: I use my Ubuntu for schoolwork, I don't have time to try new things all the time unless it's something in the repo that I haven't installed yet ;)
<vic20gmr> anyone have any idea why i would have usb-creator gripe about checksum on two different usb-flash drives by two different manufacturers?
<ganja> Gnea, :)
<g__> Dr_Willis: i guess i could set up the different directories on the different screens, and just switch between them. when i shutdown, the state of  all screens would be stored right?
<suigeneris> I've got several menu applets. can I move all of them at once?
<g__> also, one more q, can different screens have different backgrounds?
<sagaci> That's a hard one
<g__> i've just tried to change one, and both changed, so is there some other way?
<tgywa> How do I know if a server is idle ?
<tgywa> How do I know if a server process  is idle ?
<g__> top?
<g__> sagaci: would span do the trick across two screens?
<bigdad1e> i am in dire need of some assistance
<mohi666> I was having problem with dual monitors in Marverick so I reinstalled xorg using the method describe here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9958943&postcount=4
<mohi666> but I can't see any graphic on my computer anymore
<mohi666> any idea how to get rid of all the installed files using the new repository?
<bigdad1e> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bigdad1e> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535180/  everytime i try to install any dchp server or anything i get this error
<mohi666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535181/
<blackshirt> good night :s
<blackshirt> :d
<incandenza> bigdad1e: dhcp3-server installed fine; you have a problem with another package called ebox
<incandenza> I would try removing that
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | mohi666
<ubottu> mohi666: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<bigdad1e> removing ebox?
<incandenza> yeah
<bigdad1e> ok its removed.
<mohi666> bazhang and ubottu: thanks, I'm looking into it
<bazhang> mohi666, welcome
<Guest14451> I configured VPN client in my machine,It's working fine.Whenever reboots my machine,my vpn client got disconnecting,  is it possible  add permanent solution for this? i need start vpn client automatic....
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, do you think my usb startup problem might be connected to the particular port into which ive plugged the drives?
<vvor> no
<vic20gmr> sacarlson, i just ran that windows utility on the 4gb drive, and it reported many "x.xxgb ok, y kb lost"
<vic20gmr> some 8kb lost entries as well
<Keloran> vic20gmr: thats very unlikelly (possible, since plug anything into one of my ports on my work machine and it throws a wobbly)
<moke99> hey, this is kind of off topic in the sense it is debians package manager, then again you use it, and i am building/customising on a command line ubuntu mav... I was wondering.. say I wish to use a newer version or i custmise some soiurce, build a deb package... will it, will it not be maintained , dependency wise to the rest of the system + will it be somehow able to check for updates (if it is not 'customised or so)... and finally, if s
<moke99> o, what do I have to ensure (when building the deb say?) and/or if not, what can i consider? an example could be for example compiling a non rep kernel? or getting a svn version of gedit .. examples only!)
<ikonia> moke99: if it's offtopic, why are you asking ?
<student_> Hello, can anyone tell me why a picture of a lock appears on some folders in my Xubuntu desktop, sorry, im sure this is a simple one
<g__> "IBus is an intelligent input bus for Linux/Unix." wtf?
<g__> student_: it's to do with permissions
<moke99> ikonia, it is not exactly off topic as such... but I meant apt is debian's.. adopted by many eg. ubuntu.. so I would of gone to debian.. but since I am building ON ubuntu, it is an ubuntu thingy (plus it is linked to ubuntu's reps :))
<vic20gmr> Keloran, this is output of the hwtest program http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294556/
<sagaci> Read write and execute permissions
<vic20gmr> Keloran, what do you make of it?
<moke99> but 'off topic' as in in here prolly mainly gonna be ' how do i print a file' kind of chat ;)
<vvor> student_: that you do not have!
<student_> ok
<moke99> "what is a terminal?" etc ^^
<Beefcakes> How do I install and configure my webcam under Ubuntu/
<mbrochh> Hi folks. On my linode server I set 'PermitRootLogin no' and 'PasswordAuthentication no'... still i can login via ssh root@1.2.3.4
<moke99> Beefcakes, download cheese package and give it a try to see if webcam works
<mbrochh> Why is this?
<timo> mbrochh: did you restart sshd?
<student_> I have chmod'ed all folders for ug=ro * -R
<moke99> if you have problems with setting it up with say , amsn (google for LD_EXPORT) au juts need to export a LD_PRELOAD * sorry.. or so, of a lib and it will work
<mbrochh> oh ok that is a service... obviously
<moke99> 64 bit too
<mbrochh> timo, thanks
<Beefcakes> moke99: Cheese does not work :(
<moke99> hmm, that is worse
<timo> mbrochh: np
<Hellson> hello all
<Hellson> just a question on 10.10
<Hellson> i'm running through openldap install and then the samba install via the server support guide
<Hellson> however when i tried to do the ldapadd its asking me for a password that when i enter isnt correct
<moke99> in that case, it's a bit longer troubleshooting (don't worry, you will get it to work but you have to google a bit on the various drivers.. find out your cam, which type it is, look for the drivers it should have, 64 or 32 bit OS.. google is your friend).. unless someone here is happy to PM you and go over the steps they alreayd know.. but should rarther be some link to how to generally approach a 'webcam problem on X bit system" say :)
<Beefcakes> How do I use grep with lsusb?
<Hellson> however when i set it up in openldap it worked fine
<Hellson> any ideas on how to reset it ?
<moke99> through a pipe Beefcakes , eg lsusb | grep "holy moly"
<mbrochh> timo, /etc/init.d/ssh restart did the trick... now ssh root@1.2.3.4 gets permission denied...
<Hellson> i really should of tried to put that in one line....
<mbrochh> funny that it still asks for a password though... since i disabled that as well
<Hellson> should have also mentioned 10.10 server :)
<moke99> sigh how do i use grep.. this was my point ikonia but I guess I will leave you guys to these questions... off ot debian it is, and explaining that my base is ubuntu SIGH
<vic20gmr> well ive plugged it into one of the rear usb ports, im gonna see what happens
 * vic20gmr crosses his fingers
<st__> How to make package 'uninstalled' but so its files actually stayed untouched?!
<Hellson> moke99 lsusb | grep whatever your after
<vic20gmr> nand, u have a brother named xor?
<nand> bwahah
<g__> student_: are you the owner of the files though?
<nand> that's my wife
<vic20gmr> ahh
<g__> gah. gnome can't have diff backgrounds on diff workspaces. that simply sucks
<vic20gmr> heh
<Syria> meh
<g__> apparently kde's been able to do it for at least 2 years
<tas> g__, I know really.
<student_> yes, I am the owner
<sipior> g__: if it bothers you, write a patch and submit it.
<mbrochh> when you guys create keys with ssh-keygen... where do you usually store your keypairs? i never know where to put them... then i reinstall my machine and forget to save them so they get lost ...
<tas> Can anyone help me, I need to create a partition from unpartitioned space, and I want the partition to be logical NTFS, how to do it?
<maakri> download gparted
<st__> it cannot be patched as root window is the same for all workspaces
<Hellson> mbrochh in your home/.ssh
<student_> ive used chgrp and chown to set them as me
<g__> sipior: that's what i love about the floss crowd. they think they everyone who has an issue with something is a)able, b)willing, c)good enough to "write a patch".
<Hellson> mbrochh asin /root/.ssh
<vic20gmr> tas, i think gpartd will do that
<g__> that's sooooo realistic
<sipior> g__: well, you're not willing to pay, obviously.
<sipior> g__: we're allergic to ingrates.
<g__> sipior: not willing to pay for what?
<tas> oh nvm, I thought  gparted was 40mb. thanks vic20gmr
<vic20gmr> tas, np
<vvor> fdisk is good
<Nasha> Hello all. I have an issue where my MCE Remote (RC 6) is all of a sudden giving me 2x button presses for all arrow keys in mythtv, since adding the same hardware and config files to a new frontend. I've tried altering repeat and delay settings in lircrc, to no avail. Any suggestions on how else to rectify this?
<suigeneris> I've got several menu applets. can I move all of them at once?
<tas> vic20gmr, The logical drop down menu in gParted, is inactive :(
<tas> in new partition creation window.
<tas> the parition I deleted was logical before...
<g__> and what i really hate about kde is it feels slow and bulky compared to gnome. and what is it with kde and that damn "desktop folder" that pops up on start up. that's so windows 3.1
<vic20gmr> tas, oops
<Hellson> anyone know how to reset openldap pass? because changing it in slapd.conf didnt work for some strange reason
<Hellson> ver 10.10 server
<administrator> ?
<st__> dammin, gnome-kde wars are so 1998, take it elsewhere
<Guest14106> ?
<student_> ive set permissions for all files in this directory for users,groups and other as r-x
<vvor> tas: hope you got a backup!!!!
<tas> vvor, I don't care about he backup, as I deleted my windows xp
<student_> should this put the folder lock icon on the file browser?
<mbrochh> Hellson, sure thats where i create them and  usually leave them... but then a new ubuntu comes out, i wipe my disk and do a fresh install and bang, they are gone... do people burn them on CDs and lock them down at home in safe or should i just start to remember to backup them before i reinstall my system? :)
<tas> vvor, vic20gmr I need a new logical partition to install windows 7 in.
<g__> st__: i have no 'war'. just pointing out a gripe of mine
<vvor> win 7 will do it
<sipior> g__: bellyaching in #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<tas> and windows 7 won't install it. it highlights the linux partition, for installation. LOL
<st__> vvor, he probably needs resize
<Hellson> mbrochh lolz backup helps alot
<vic20gmr> tas, i just right clicked on a small unpartitoned space on my hdd, and it defaulted to logical partitoo
<tas> yea I need resize too
<tas> vic20gmr, but it won' my place :((
<vvor> tas: you can partetion with win7 the unpart.. space
<moke99> st since one 'exports' paths, you can't really keep files in certain directrioes and remain uninstalkled
<moke99> you are thinking windows like and thinking if i remove registry entries/ symlinks, im good to go
<moke99> but to uninstall but keep source packages is an option
<moke99> sorrr, downloaded packages*
<tas> vvor, thats the problem, when I try to partition it in win 7 setup, it makes it primary parition, not logical.
<moke99> rea dup on apt-get/patitude
<moke99> aptitude
<vic20gmr> tas, i hate to admint it, but i think you have found he limit of my helpfullness on your delima
<moke99> Hellson, LOL it was the other guy I explained how to use a piped grep x
<Hellson> argh i really dont want to remove openldap n start again
<tas> vic20gmr,  D:
<K-Yo> Hello, troubles with maverick here. I have some display problems with an intel HDA card. my graphics have some jumps and random errors (pixels blinking from time to time, horizontal lines, ...) I didn't find anything online...
<Hellson> moke99 o
<vvor> tas: what is wrong with primery?
<tas> vic20gmr, can you tell me whats the exclamation mark on one parition?
<tas> vic20gmr, in gparted.
<vic20gmr> tas,  im not sure to be honest
<tas> vvor, win 7 won't install in primary partition.
<tas> vic20gmr, ok
<vic20gmr> tas, be aware that ifyou install windows [any version], it will likely screw up grub
<Nasha> Any lirc experts in the house today??
<g__> how do i get the bar across the bottom like the shots in this theme shows: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Lucidity?content=125877
<tas> vic20gmr, yes it will, I don;t have prob with that, I will just add grub entry to windows loader..
<vic20gmr> ok
<Hellson> bah i did skrew the ldap install
<Hellson> oh well back to square one
<tas> vic20gmr, oh crap, it says my partitions can't find a mount point D:
<Hellson> yay for slapd
<tas> How to bring up fstab? I forgot xD
<vvor> /etc/fstab
<Hellson> tas you do realise googling will be faster
<vic20gmr> tas,  what does gparted?
<tas> let me upload a pic, I think that will be much more better xD
<phoenix1> Hello world!  Are there any gurus online that have experience with encryptfs?
<tas> Hellson, If I google then this client is totally useless xD
<vic20gmr> tas, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=installing+windows+seven+after+ubuntu
<K-Yo> Hi, I have troubles with my display on maverick (x64) with an intel HDA card. my graphics have some jumps and random errors (pixels blinking from time to time, horizontal lines, ...) I didn't find any help online...
<vic20gmr> sorry, just couldnt resist
<Hellson> tas not really i only come to find out what i couldnt google
<Nasha> lmgtfy.com is the greatest :D
<Nasha> Hello all. I have an issue where my MCE Remote (RC 6) is all of a sudden giving me 2x button presses for all arrow keys, since adding the same hardware and config files to a new frontend. I've tried altering repeat and delay settings in lircrc, to no avail. Any suggestions on how else to rectify this?
<tas> vic20gmr, I know the problems and stuff about dual booting win 7 and ubuntu, I have already done it several times... grr. unlike this time, I have this weird problem -.-
<tas> vic20gmr, http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/8364/screenshotjy.png
<haoqinjin> #ubuntu
<haoqinjin> are there ang body?
<vic20gmr> tas,  is this a second drive? different physicall drive from the one your ubuntu install is on?
<Sargun_Screen> Apparmor is making my life difficult, how do I tell it to piss off? or at least change a setting: Nov 22 13:14:11 sargun-desktop kernel: [410969.325243] type=1400 audit(1290431651.924:57): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/named" name="/etc/bind/db.yupyup.jnl" pid=24146 comm="named" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=116 ouid=116
<tas> vic20gmr, yes
<vvor> so you need a primery???
<tas> Logical xD
<Nisstyre65> Sargun_Screen, remove apparmor with apt-get
<vic20gmr> tas, im betting it would be easier to disconnect your ubuntu drive, install windows7 normally on this one, and then add windows drive to grub
<Nisstyre65> you don't need it
<tas> I know really, I am not understanding. LOL
<Nasha> need a primary partition before u can make a logicakl partition first dont u?
<tas> oh
<haoqinjin> no chinese?
<Sargun_Screen> Nisstyre65: alright, slightly nicer options?
<tas> ok let me try that
<tas> thanks :D
<Nisstyre65> Sargun_Screen, that is a nice option
<phoenix1> @Nasha I believe that is correct
<vic20gmr> tas, np
<tas> *poof*
<K-Yo> haoqinjin /join #ubuntu-cn
<sipior> haoqinjin: you'll have much better luck in #ubuntu-cn :-)
<Nasha> Yeah i thought so. Been a while since ive messed around with partitioning!
<haoqinjin> en
<K-Yo> Hi, I have troubles with my display on maverick (x64) with an intel HDA card. my graphics have some jumps and random errors (pixels blinking from time to time, horizontal lines, ...) I didn't find any help online... Can anyone here help me?
<phoenix1> @Nasha actually, I seem to remember that partitioning from within windows works a bit different than in Linux... it seems that Windows requires a Primary and an Extended and then logical partitions go in the extended... however, I don't think Linux is necessarily so picky
<Nasha> Ah yes, that sounds more correct phoenix1
<Nasha> Been a long time since i was schooled in the windows way lol
<vic20gmr> the reason windows refused to install on primary, was because it wasnt first drive in the system, and it wanted to put its crap in mbr
<xdccFriend_[8498> ciao ohhhh finalmenteeeee
<vvor> phoenix1: only if you need logical
<xdccFriend_[8498> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<phoenix1> @vvor true
<mr_xfload> whoaaa
<mr_xfload> haloo
<sameer> hi..all
<Nasha> So can anyone help me with lirc + mythtv?
<sameer> Am unable to update using update manager option. as soon as i enter /authenticate there is no response. m using ubuntu  10.10 .thnks in advance
<Nasha> sameer, update from the command line?
<phoenix1> LF help mounting an encrypted home on a corrupted root (dummy me let root run out of space)
<sameer> @Nasha i do update from command line, but wanted to know UPDATE MANAGER aint workin
<sameer> Nasha  i do update from command line, but wanted to know UPDATE MANAGER aint workin
<Nasha> Ok, i see. Using synaptic?
<Nasha> or stock update manager?
<gogeta> anyone know how to set up a fiberead
<gogeta> ead
<mr_xfload> i want to know bout java runtime
<mr_xfload> anyone?
<sameer> Nasha Even the same problem persisits with Ubuntu Software centre, if i try installin a new application
<phoenix1> @mr_xfload that's a bit ambiguous... what is your problem?
<sameer> Am unable to update using update manager option. as soon as i enter /authenticate there is no response. m using ubuntu  10.10 .thnks in advance
<Nasha> Strange... I cant offer much more assistance, i always use cmd line for updates
<pksadiq> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<client03> hai
<Beefcakes> How can I best determine if my video and sound cards are fully compatible with Ubuntu?
<sipior> Beefcakes: place to start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<salami> Beefcakes: try using the live boot cd?
<Beefcakes> sipior: Thank you.
<dabukalam> i'm on lucid, just put in a dvd. wanna watch it. I'm getting "could not read from resource"... why?
<dabukalam> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kenalex> hello
<sameer> Hi..help appreciated..Am unable to update using update manager option. as soon as i enter /authenticate there is no response. m using ubuntu  10.10 .thnks in advance
<sipior> sameer: what precisely do you mean by "enter /authenticate"?
<kenalex> how do i go about adding a menuitem in the context menu (menu that appears when click right button) to open up a console window in the to the current directory being view  in nautilus?
<sameer> sipior : as soon as i enter my password and authenticate for a update there is no response
<sipior> sameer: i take it command-line upgrades proceed normally?
<sipior> sameer: also, how are you invoking the update manager?
<sameer> sipior: Usinbg Sysytem-> Admin-
<suigeneris> I've got several menu applets. can I move all of them at once?
<sameer> Sipior : System->admin->update manager
<sipior> sameer: this is a persistent problem? did it start recently?
<sameer> Sipior : ever since i installed 10.10 . I m invoking thru terminal though :(
<sipior> sameer: invoking which through the terminal?
<micah> my rhythmbox isnt running properly can anyone help?
<Hellson> oh wtf i just reran through the openldap guide again
<Hellson> and its still giving me invalid credentials
<sameer> Sipior: as i m unable to update thru Update manger i  m using sudo apt -get update / upgrade
<ratul_> what is the problem of rhythombox?
<ikonia> Hellson: easy on the language please
<sipior> sameer: does that return errors of any kind?
<sameer> sipior: it works fine there
<ratul_> @sameer it will be apt-get
<abr4xas> hey guys i cant install vlc on ubuntu 10.04 :(
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<micah> ratul: when i click on it it dosent pop up but my system monitor still says its running
<ikonia> abr4xas: what's the problem
<Hellson> ikonia sorry just loosing it a bit
<ikonia> Hellson: I understand,
<sameer> ratul_ : yeah...it is..my typing error
<sipior> sameer: what happens if you invoke "update-manager" from the terminal?
<velko> kenalex, install nautilus-open-terminal
<Hellson> can't understand whats going on here how can slapd and ldapadd have 2 different passwords
<ratul_> @micah did u do any customization?
<sameer> sipior: havent tried invoking update manager from command line...i dont know the comamnd
<micah> ratul: no it is stock
<Hellson> im following the server guide from ubuntu's website
<sipior> sameer: "update-manager"
<abr4xas> ikonia, sorry... now being installed =S
<sameer> sudo apt-get update-manager
<sipior> sameer: just "sudo update manager"
<sameer> sipior : is this the comand
<ratul_> mica: it should not be the case. try restarting
<sipior> "sudo update-manager"
<sameer> sipior k
<micah> ratul: it usually works when i restart my computer but i dont want to have to restart everytime i wanna open it
<sipior> sameer: technically, "gksudo update-manager"
<ratul_> oho
<ratul_> micah: try reinstalling rhythombox. some config file is making porb
<sameer> sipior :UPDATE MANAGER opens
<sipior> sameer: i'm more interested in any errors that may be dumped to your terminal after you type your password.
<rodrigo> how i canuse the Mencoder?
<sameer> sipior: a separate window of update manager opens up & checks for upgrades
<sipior> sameer: so it works normally?
<bahaa2008> hey guys
<sameer> sipior: yeah. problem occurs when i enter my password & authenticate..
<bahaa2008> i have issues with sound
<bahaa2008> after upgrading to 10.10
<sipior> sameer: is anything printed on the terminal when that happens?
<gogeta> e defult the link gives
 * sipior wonders why this is like pulling teeth.
<micah> can anyone help rhythmbox wont open even though the system monitor says its open
<bahaa2008> i cann't hear any sound from media players
<xuekan> which one is better,aptitude or apt-get?
<rodrigo> hi bahaa2008
<bahaa2008> but i can hear my voice if i said "hi" in mic
<bahaa2008> hi rodrigo
<sameer> sipior : no
<micah> can anyone help rhythmbox wont open even though the system monitor says its open
<LjL> xuekan: aptitude has better search capabilities, and a graphical user interface. but if you don't need those, apt-get will do fine.
<rodrigo> i have a problem to convert a video
<rodrigo> bahaa2008 i have a dificult to use a comand line
<xuekan> LjL:oh, I see,thank you.
<sameer> sipior: the same problem persists even when i use Ubuntu Software centre (under Applications) to install a new application
<bahaa2008> rodrigo, what's you problem ?
<ironfroggy> What if any good reason is there for my .bash_profile to not be sourced in a new terminal?
<ironfroggy> I have to keep sourcing it manually and I'm not sure why.
<Hellson> oh wow this is stupid, this looks like a known issue with ubuntu 10.04 LTS and 10.10
<rodrigo> i cant locate a file whith the comand line
<sipior> ironfroggy: .bash_profile is intended to be sourced by login shells only.
<Hellson> looks like theres a bit of a problem with the rootpw
<ironfroggy> sipior: but should that not be sourced then when i log into the machine in the first place?
<ironfroggy> that is the behavior I have gotten on all my other machines, except this one
<rodrigo> bahaaa2008 i have a video in my docs, but i cant found in line of comand in terminal
<ironfroggy> the difference is this machine is Ubuntu Netbook, and the others are all Kubuntu. maybe they source on kdm login and ubuntu does not?
<ironfroggy> so if that is not correct, where should I move that too?
<ironfroggy> *to
<Hellson> Samba needs us to tell it the LDAP admin password
<sipior> ironfroggy: you can always configure gnome-terminal to start login shells. or just use .bashrc.
<ironfroggy> thanks.
<donggama89> ure wlcom
<ironfroggy> I suppose it always worked with KDM logins and so I never learned the distinction of base_profile and bashrc
<ironfroggy> yay for learning something new
<rodrigo> bahaaa2008 the file is in wmv and i cant convert in rmvb using MEcoder, do you know other program to do this?
<Nuxro> Hi. Does anyone have a Ubuntu 10.04 32 bit image for use with Xen?
<sipior> sameer: hmm. a real head-scratcher. i hate to suggest reinstalling, but something is clearly broken with your operating system. depending on what's on the system, that might be the quickest solution, if decidedly inelegant.
<sameer> sipior: is there a command to check or repair errors and report them
<khussein78> hi
<sipior> sameer: one thing you could try, is running the update-manager under "strace". that will produce an enormous amount of output, but should give an idea as to what the thing is doing.
<khussein78> how can i restart samba client on ubuntu ?
<rodrigo> bahaa2008 i try convet to avi and nothing
<rodrigo> kussein78 hi
<Nasha> khussein78: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=restart+samba+client+on+ubuntu
<LjL> Nasha: that is not really useful
<o19> hey, is there a guest account feature for the ubuntu forums?
<LjL> khussein78: "samba client"? what is that?
<Nasha> Yes it is, Simple google wouldve solved the problem
<LjL> o19: don't know, try asking in #ubuntuforums
<o19> thanks
<sameer> sipior : tried stance update-manger. output is too lengthy n non-stop
<khussein78> Nasha,  this command not found , it is for samba server
<khussein78> i have samba mounts on my ubuntu but it symbolic links is broken
<sipior> sameer: try "gksudo strace update-manager 2>&1 >  output"
<arseny> всё получилось!!! Это Света
<LjL> khussein78, i don't know what you mean by samba client. in Ubuntu, you can access samba shares using the cifs filesystem, which is in the kernel, os you can use GVFS, which i'm not aware is something that can be "restarted"
<LjL> !ru | arseny
<ubottu> arseny: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<arseny> спасибо бальшое
<arseny> есть кто нить?
<khussein78> LjL,  i mount the samba share by //1.2.3.4/khaled /home/khaled/khaled smbfs
<maxylopes> Есть конечно)
<Vhozard> Setting GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600 in /etc/default/grub and then "sudo update-grub" seems to have NO effect on the resolution in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vic20gmr> i just remebered, when i installed 9.10, it allowed me to "upgrade" to 10.04, and on my ppc xubuntu, it has option to goto 9.10 from the 9.04 i have on it, why doesnt 10.04 have a similiar thing in its update manager?
<sameer> sipior : yeah done tat
<Vhozard> Any help on this?
<khussein78> LjL, but all links is broken, but in windows it is working fine
<maxylopes> Арсений здесь надо на английском говорить)
<arseny> это плохо
<maxylopes> not at all if you speak eng :)
<Vhozard> maxylopes and arseny ONLY ENGLISH
<remi_> join server.delirelands.fr
<arseny> сори
<LjL> khussein78: i don't get you :\ what links?
<maxylopes> ye ye sr :)
<sipior> Vhozard: that's what he was trying to tell him.
<Vhozard> I dont speak russian :o
<sipior> Vhozard: then best to keep silent.
<khussein78> in the shared folder there is link to another directory, which is shown as broken link in my browser
<maxylopes> Hello how to change my password for password which contains less symbols? Ubundu doesnt let change it (eg. i want to change password to: w) how?
<Vhozard> sipior no, they should just speak english.
<DaveWM> on 10.10 server,  how do i keep display from going to sleep,  in fact,  i'd like to stop any form of power management that impacts the displays/GPUs
<vic20gmr> arsney попробовать Google перевод?
<Nasha> maxylopes: run passwd in terminal?
<sipior> Vhozard: bye now.
<khussein78> LjL,  in the shared folder there is link to another directory, which is shown as broken link in my browser
<DaveWM> i don't see anything in /etc/ for acpi or power management off hand
<Vhozard> bye sipior
<maxylopes> Didnt understood.
<maxylopes> yes sudo password
<elfranne> may sound strange but is there a way to change serial of a usb unit (in my case a usb thumb drive) like you can change mac adr of a NIC ?
<rodrigo> vic20gmr, ING
<vic20gmr> ING ?
<DaveWM> elfranne: do you mean the UUID ?
<vic20gmr> rodrigo, ING?
<breakage> hey
<rodrigo> vic20gmr in ingles please
<vic20gmr> ingles please, funny
<vic20gmr> i was suggestion arseny use google translate
<vic20gmr> perhaps he know only russian
<elfranne> DaveWM : when you make lsusb you got a iserial ofthe unit ... not sure its the same as UUID
<rodrigo> vic20gmr russian?
<vic20gmr> thats what he was speaking
<wuheng> english ?
<rodrigo> vic20gmr now i undestand
<sipior> wuheng: please :-)
<Daekdroom> !br | rodrigo
<LjL> khussein78: i'm not even sure if symlinks are supported by samba by default... is the server a linux server?
<ubottu> rodrigo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DaveWM> elfranne: i think that's built into the hardware,  and i believe usually when you change mac address,  that's just the software utilizing a different mac,    what are you trying to do,  maybe there's another way ?
<khussein78> LjL, yes it is fedora
<LjL> khussein78: check /etc/samba/smb.conf on the server to see if there is any option "links"
<rodrigo> ubottu there no are others users in comunity
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vic20gmr> DaveWM, you are correct MAC address changers only change the "logical" mac address, the "real" one is hardcoded
<adriel> mtyg
<DaveWM> elfranne: i believe the vendor ID is listed in cat /var/lib/usbutils/usb.ids | grep YourDeviceVendor
<elfranne> DaveWM : i wanted to be sure it was not possible before implementing a security check
<DaveWM> elfranne: but i don't see the second number listed in there
<DaveWM> elfranne: not sure if that's just stored database,  or if lsusb actually gets the vendor id from that file,  i'd have to change one to find out i guess
<elfranne> DaveWM : lsusb -v  there you can see iserial
<DaveWM> elfranne: yea that's what i mean,  the first part of the xxxx:xxxx before :  is vendor ID number,  i think lsusb gets the description based on that,  but the number is probably still hardcoded into the device
<DaveWM> i'm assuming its vendorID:deviceID
<shaligram> hj
<vic20gmr> ive been trying to make a bootable usb from 10.10 iso, and i was just thinking does anyone think mabe setting in bios "legacy usb support" might affect the checksum, or some such? ive been getting message from usb-creator that checksums dont match
<tavi> i need help, please help me.
<elfranne> DaveWM : it is was actually what i hoped for that is was hardcoded in the unit so i can use that to check the unit is not a copy
<ikonia> tavi: you've been heere long enough to know, ask a question and wait for an answer
<DaveWM> vic I have less problems with unetbootin to make usb installers ,  also,  doing a full wipe of the device sometimes helps  dd if=/dev/zer of=/dev/sdX bs=512
<DaveWM> elfranne: goodie
<maxylopes> Hello how to set password with less that 4 symbols?
<DaveWM> /dev/zero that is vic
<elfranne> maxylopes : don t do it
<maxylopes> and why?
<clendee> Hello, can anyone explain why a lock appears on my personal thunar folders when the files copied to these folders were done as root however ive now chown and chgrp to set me as user and group
<canecorso> any brazilian here
<maxylopes> I dont know how :D
<bfri>  i have a sony vaio and am using jaunty i cant get my mic to work any suggestions
<DaveWM> no takers on my question ?  i need to stop display power management on 10.10 server ?
<DaveWM> it can't cut off or change modes or anything like that
<malkoun> bfri: did you check the sound settings? what is your problem more precisely?
<corrado> Hi to all. I've a problem with ubuntu 10.10 netbook on my netbook. The fan doesn't start. I've installed the lastest bios (with windows) and on ubuntu I've installed lm-sensors. the result of sensors is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535210/ . To make the fan going? Tnks!
<tavi> Someone here has entered into code-in? sponsored by google
<elfranne> maxylopes : for security reason obviously
<malkoun> corrado: are you sure it is not related to the fan itself which could be broken?
<corrado> No on windows it works!
<maxylopes> i understand i will be hacked and so on.
<malkoun> corrado: oh ic
<ravibn> need help playing an audio DTS Wav audio file in mplayer
<bfri> malkoun: i cant record or use skype
<maxylopes> OK then how to turn off password check after screensaver gone off?
<malkoun> bfri: ok I am not a linux expert. To be honest, my mic works fine out of the box
<pradeep> malkoun, can i install ubuntu desktop on a netbook
<ravibn>  need help playing an audio DTS Wav audio file in mplayer
<bfri> malkoun: well do you know where i could find the answer to this
<Vhozard> lol
<Vhozard> nvm
<corrado> there's a way to start manually the fan?
<maxylopes> how to turn off password check after screensaver goes off?
<malkoun> pradeep: I believe so, just make sure you satisfy the requirements, a friend of mine has ubuntu on a netbook
<x404x> why do i get logged into my home dir when i have set up another default dir in pureftpd ?
<malkoun> bfri: sure check the ubuntu forums
<malkoun> bfri: like this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566737
<zzzop> maxylopes: check the menu -> system -> preferences -> sreensaver
<zzzop> !screensaver
<pradeep> malkoun, i know there is a netbook version called remix but i was asking if u can actually install the desktop version
<_son> @pradeep yeah you can :)
<vic20gmr> DaveWM, thanks for advice on dd wipe, if you highlight my name, i will be made aware that you have said something to me, and what is your power management question?
<malkoun> pradeep: yes that is what I meant, he installed the desktop edition, just make sure you have enough ram etc., which you should if it is relatively new
<maxylopes> Thanks a lot! :D Now how to write to one person only in mirc?
<pradeep> ok
<pradeep>  i c then
<zzzop> maxylopes: rtfm .. lol  try to send a message like this '/zzzop hello'
<zzzop> maxylopes: that's a private message, nobody else in this channel can see that
<corrado> why with lm-sensors i can't see the fan?
<maxylopes> How to write like that? :D
<zzzop> maxylopes: what ? how ?
<maxylopes> "/zzzop hello" doesnt work :)
<pradeep> has anyone here installed nagios n configured it before
<pradeep> on ubuntu
<LjL> zzzop: perhaps you should take your own advice to "rtfm" :)
<x404x> try /msg /ctcp or /query maxylopes
<LjL> it's /msg nickname message, or /query nickname
<zzzop> maxylopes: sorry, it's '/msg zzzop hello'
<zzzop> LjL: ok
<malkoun> maxylopes: there are also graphical irc readers for ubuntu if you prefer
<maxylopes> no ty :) i use pidgin
<Vhozard> Use XChat instead
<Vhozard> its a lot better than pidgin (coming from a previous pidgin-user)
<rukoche> Hi there, I just managed to get my dual monitors working with nvidia twinview. I have different screen resolutions so "dead space" appeared, is there any solution? Googling was not helpful :(
<pradeep> i use xchat though i use kubuntu
<malkoun> or smuxi, I am testing it now, it seems to be quite nice for ubuntu IRC chatting
<zzzop> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Vhozard> What does rtfm mean ?
<LjL> read the guess-what manual
<Vhozard> you can also just say what it means -_-
<LjL> not unless i want to highlight every op
<vic20gmr> DaveWM, i tried command you suggested, and replaced /dev/sdX with /dev/sdc and it says no such file or directory   am i doing something wrong?
<Vhozard> oh, nvm
 * ikonia wakes
<Vhozard> 1 ops
<Vhozard> FloodBot1
<Vhozard> lol
<zzzop> Vhozard: the bot won't be happy to see the word 'fvck'
<yapsol> it means google it
<Vhozard> Yeah, I did.
<Vhozard> I know what it means now :)
<Roland> zzzop, bots don't have feelings
<sniperjo> ive got ubuntu running on a fit pc, using rtcwake it will sleep, but wont wake again, nor will it respond to keyboard or the power button
<LjL> zzzop: the bot won't give a damn about that word, so there's no use mangling it. actual ops, on the other hand, will
<Guest1540> 你们JB
<vic20gmr> rtmf mean really tasty fries man  , right?
<Guest1540> 、names
<vic20gmr> rtfm*
<LjL> !zh | Guest1540
<ubottu> Guest1540: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<malkoun> sniperjo: I have had this problem too... My 'fix' was to just disable sleep
<o19> Hi, I try to burn a mp3 data disc for over an hour now using Brasero. The process runs thruogh in a reasonable amount of time. However my CD player only plays the first 83 seconds of the 8 hours bootleg and continues to play silence for the rest of the time. When I browse the disc on Ubuntu I find the files without any meta information.
<Roland> vic20gmr, really tasty man fries :d
<vic20gmr> hehe
<zzzop> LjL: but bot can kick me/
<Guest1540> hehe
<Guest1540> j
<LjL> zzzop: so can the ops.
<Guest1540> d
<Guest1540> d
<Guest1540> d
<FloodBot1> Guest1540: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sniperjo> malkoun: is there a way to suspend to ram and then resume after a period of time ?
<zzzop> LjL: the ops are not always in the channel all the time, but the bots are
<yapsol> read the fu﻿cking manual
<tabasko> thats kind thing to say
<LjL> zzzop: ok whatever
<ikonia> can we give this a rest please,
<Vhozard> lol ^
<yapsol> you can bypass the bots, but not the ops
<ikonia> yapsol: lets not do either
<malkoun> sniperjo: well, from my experience, I tried a lot, and couldn't get it to work, but, it might work for you, the linux kernel creator has a package for that, I will look it up
<Roland> i have 'ssh -X host'd to a remote machine and want to start a new x session, how do I do it?
<hongry_> good morning all.
<apfel> I get the error message "asus_laptop: Error calling CWAP(1)" while trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop. Any ideas?
<maxylopes> when i drag cursor on another window this window deactivates. What option should i disable in compiz???
<LjL> sniperjo: an interesting question... your BIOS can probably wake up on timer
<o19> Funny thing is, that the 83 secs is not even a track border but anywhere right in the middle of the first track
<apfel> after the error message, the whole installation process hangs
<vic20gmr> i was going to watch some red dwarf, but its on hold while i await yapsols "exit"
<hongry_> I'm trying to install the linux-headers package for my kernel, and I get "couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic".  Can someone help me with this error please?
<LjL> sniperjo: and there should be a couple of packages in Ubuntu allowing you to set that in the CMOS
<ikonia> vic20gmr: keep the comments out please, lets move on
<vic20gmr> aye, aye ;)
<malkoun> hongry: did you use the usual command sudo apt-get install etc?
<apfel> Is there maybe a way to disable the asus module while booting/installing ubuntu?
<Vhozard> hongry_ First update your list with "sudo apt-get update"
<vic20gmr> do i need to sudo dd?
<LjL> !info smbios-utils | sniperjo like this one, though i'm not sure it will set the timer
<ubottu> sniperjo: smbios-utils (source: libsmbios): Provide access to (SM)BIOS information -- utility binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.26-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 139 kB, installed size 656 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64 all)
<vic20gmr> nevermind, i dont understand , how do i wipe device?
<LjL> !info nvram-wakeup | sniperjo oh here it is
<ubottu> sniperjo: nvram-wakeup (source: nvram-wakeup): A tool to read/write the WakeUp time from/to the BIOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (maverick), package size 92 kB, installed size 348 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<hongry_> When I do an "apt-get update", I receive several errors like "Unable to connect to packages.linuxmint.com:http".  Can someone please help?
<maxylopes> when i drag cursor on another window this window deactivates. How to deactivate this feature? :)
<LjL> hongry_: the Linux Mint folks might :) this is Ubuntu though
<ikonia> !mint | hongry_
<ubottu> hongry_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sniperjo__> LjL , malkoun : i just got disconnected so i might have missed what you just said
<malkoun> sniperjo: the package I was referring to is uswsusp, it might work for you though it didn't work for my laptop (sighs)
<LjL> !info nvram-wakeup | sniperjo this might be useful
<ubottu> sniperjo: nvram-wakeup (source: nvram-wakeup): A tool to read/write the WakeUp time from/to the BIOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (maverick), package size 92 kB, installed size 348 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<x404x> why cant i login to the dir i want witg pureftpd ? I just get my home dir not the one i configured
<malkoun> !uswsusp
<sniperjo__> malkoun: s2ram works for me.
<ikonia> x404x: check the directory permissions
<malkoun> oh ok good then
<Chaos2358> hey guys quick question. I had downloaded chromium browser and it set it as my default web browser. I have since removed chromium but cant find where to set firefox back to my default.
<Chaos2358> how do i do this?
<vic20gmr> ill be back later, with either good news or a request for help
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 You can find that option in the firefox menu's.
<Chaos2358> i've looked and cant find it
<Keyboardx86> Hello everyone
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 Edit --> Preferences --> Advanced
<malkoun> Chaos2358: as Vhozard said, you can find it in the menu, but there is another place too in the system preferences though
<x404x> what permissions ?
<x404x> i set the ftp user to login as admin i would hope he is allowed
<Chaos2358> ok liet me check thanks guys
<maxylopes> when i drag cursor on another window this window deactivates. What option should i disable in compiz???
<Chaos2358> got it guys thanks alot
<home> hello
<x404x> seems i have no permissions i get a blank home dir. cant even make a dir in it
<home> i love u
<home> 大家好哦阿
<Chaos2358> want to help with another problem while i am here?
<LjL> !zh | home
<ubottu> home: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> !cn | home
<ikonia> x404x: check the permissions
<ikonia> LjL: thanks
<ikonia> x404x: look at them outside ftp
<Vhozard> you can ask it chaos2358 :)
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x404x> hm maybe only root is allowed and not the admin user
<home> #ubuntu-cn
<Vhozard> lol @ FloodBot1
<ikonia> x404x: root is not a valid login
<home> 这样？
<LjL> home: /join #ubuntu-cn
<home>  #ubuntu-cn
<home>  #ubuntu-cn
<malkoun> Chaos2358: what is the other problem?
<Chaos2358> whenever i am watching streaming web video i.e. youtube hulu etc and i make the video full screen it freezes the video feed to me though the audio continues and the once i have exited full screen the video has progressed. "the reason i tried chromium"
<nfq279> sorry if this is off topic, i was just wondering if someone knows if it's possible to add everything on someone elses playlist to my own playlist on youtube
<Sulliiiiiiiiiii> hello people
<ikonia> nfq279: if it's offtopic why are you asking ?
<Chaos2358> how can i fix this
<Sulliiiiiiiiiii> peoplee!
<Chaos2358> and whats up ikonia
<malkoun> Chaos2358: that seems browser related, try another browser, or update your browser
<Sulliiiiiiiiiii> anyone ever setup a hosting web panel in linux
<Chaos2358> been through it
<Pici> nfq279: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nfq279> just thought you guys might know since you're probably good at computers. i can't find a youtube IRC channel
<Chaos2358> thats why i tried chromium but it does the same thing and i have most recent updates
<ikonia> Chaos2358: a few people have reported issues with hulu on flash on linux in general
<x404x> how do i allow the admin account to login to ftp ?
<tuxhack> @sacarison: u there ?
<Chaos2358> ikonia but it isnt just hulu. its youtube, fancast, watching an embedded vid in a web page everything
<malkoun> Chaos2358: I would try the ubuntu forums, maybe some posts would help there
<ikonia> x404x: what admin account
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 Using 64 bit?
<x404x> the one that administrates the server
<x404x> me
<Chaos2358> oh and if it makes any difference it never did this when i was using 10.04 only with 10.10 and no its 32 bit
<x404x> i see the ftp calls the users virtual users do i need to set ftp access another place ?
<tuxhack> any way.. thanks just got it up by fsck.. and some luck.. may be it will hold for a couple of days till I get a new set of hdd.. to replace the bumped ones.
<SlimG> Is there a way to make the ISC DHCP client ignore (not add it as a local default gw route) "Routers" from DHCP ACK?
<x404x> the dir permissions are working
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, 32
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 Goto this website and state what it says: http://www.playerversion.com/
<Chaos2358> LNX 10,1,102,65 Vhozard
<sipior> SlimG: yes, have a look at the man page for dhclient.conf. the examples section is first-rate.
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, my browser is Gecko engine (Mozilla, Netscape 6+ etc.) on the Linux platform
<Vhozard> Okay, that is good, as 10.1.102.65 is the newest version.
<Chaos2358> Vhozard,  yea it just updated yesterday to that version but didnt help
<Vhozard> Can you open a youtube video and right click in the middle?
<Vhozard> Click on "Settings" then
<share> hello
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, hang on lemme see
<share> Can someone tell the correct order about Ubuntu system  Ubuntu > Xubuntu > Kubuntu..?
<share> *distros
<share> by system requirements
<elFidel> share: order?
<Chaos2358> Vhozard,  ok hardware acceleration is on the only other options is to allow access to my webcam and mic
<Vhozard> Kubuntu > Ubuntu > Xubuntu
<share> Vhozard: and Lubuntu?
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 Is hardware acc. enabled or disabled?
<Chaos2358> ubuntu 10.10
<salami> share: xubuntu is definitively the choice for lower systems, don't think the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is that huge
<st__> share, lubuntu is not a real distro
<Chaos2358> and its on/enabled
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, ^
<share> hm
<share> ok thanks
<Vhozard> Ok, try to disable it and see if that makes a difference
<elFidel> share: it might depend on your paket installation anyways
<Chaos2358> ok
<x404x> so nobody knows how to make pureftpd work ? guess a server that only logs in virtually to nothing is not much use, is ther another ftp server that works ?
 * hashashin nas
<Vhozard> share As in Kubuntu needs the most ram/cpu/whatever.
<elFidel> or: paket-selection - you can easily run ubuntu with ie. fluxbox - which might eat less resourcen then ubuntu with gnome ... etc etc
<share> Vhozard: ok thanks for the info, i'll try xubuntu
<BajK_> Wheneer I change the screen resolution from 1920x1080 to 1280x1024 (which is the target computer and I set it because KDE is so slow) the computer shows just garbage on the screen (with intact mouse pointer) and then switches back and either hangs or restarts
<GatorBoz> Is /proc/bus/usb deprecated in 10.x
<GatorBoz> ?
<Vhozard> share I would like to say Lubuntu is a good alternative too, very light.
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, no difference on any of the sites
<Vhozard> Lubuntu is not (yet) officially supported by Canoicial though.
<sniperjo_> LjL: looks scary, if another programs tries to access it it bricks your cmos
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 Which Firefox version are you using?
<pokrak> oki spadowywuje nara
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 You can check it by going to Help --> About Mozilla Firefox
<GatorBoz> How do I mount a USB Filesystem from the console?
<Chaos2358> Vhozard,  ok 1 sec please while i check
<GatorBoz> I am using 10.10
<Vhozard> GatorBoz Tried "sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/usb" ?
<Vhozard> Assuming /media/usb is the directory where you want to mount the filesystem.
<Vhozard> And replacing /dev/sdX with the correct device path
<GatorBoz> Vhozard: I am tryign to get a USB to serial FTDI2xx chip to work for a JTAG debugger, and I see the device at /dev/bus/usb/002/001
<hdon> a recent kernel update ruin anyone else's sound?
<Chaos2358> Vhozard,  8.1.3.1
<Vhozard> Thats not possible Chaos2358
<Vhozard> It should be something around 3.6.12
<Vhozard> Open Firefox and then go to Help --> About Mozilla FireFox
<st__> How to make package 'uninstalled' but so its files actually stayed untouched////// i cannot install or remove anything
<Chaos2358> Vhozard,  ok i went to the help and support on my desktop
<Vhozard> Thats not exactly what I meant xD
<Doinkle> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10(64 bit).  Wondering if JACK is a replacement for ALSA or can/do they co-exist?  I have a Firewire audio device I want to get running in Audacity but search engines lead to JACK.  Thanks.
<share> Vhozard: i have only 434mb ram and CPU is 1050mhz
<Chaos2358> Vhozard,  ok yea 3.6.12
<share> Vhozard: im running 10.04  and it's slow :p
<st__> share, it's too low, you need a special distro
<Vhozard> share Yeah, try Lubuntu then.
<share> st__: ir can i try an older version of ubuntu? 8.04)
<share> or
<st__> share, no, it's buggy as hell
<share> they seem to be faster
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 ATI NVIDIA or Intel video drivers?
<Chaos2358> Vhozard,  whats the the terminal command? to find out?
<share> st__: ok what about drivers and stuff in xubuntu are they the same from ubuntu?
<sniperjo_> malkoun: dont fancy trying nvram-wakeup ?
<Vhozard> share Yes, they are.
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 I honestly dont know...
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, ok give me 1 second please
<DaveWM> share:  xubuntu = ubuntu - Gnome Desktop + Xfce4 Desktop ,  and maybe a few other apps
<Vhozard> share Or buy an Intel i7
<share> lol
<Vhozard> :P
<DaveWM> share :  i would just go with an older release,  software is continuously evolving,  to meet the needs of the more common systems on the market for that time,  maybe try karmic or debian stable release
<goltoof_> share, why ask? what are you trying to do?
<DaveWM> i find 10.10 to be a bit sluggish on older stuff myself,  but i wouldnt expect anything different
<share> goltoof_: i want to install a distro on my old computer 434mb ram 1010mhz cpu.. but i dont want to go with damnsmalllinuxm, puppylinux etc..
<DaveWM> tried it on my mom's atom netbook,  and not real pleased with it on there,  gonna roll it back to something else
<Chaos2358> does anyone know the terminal input to tell my graphics driver?
<goltoof_> share:   o i c
<share> oic?
<Chaos2358> cant find it
<vic20gmr> DaveWM, im talking from 10.10 live desktop :D i had to plug the usb drive into a back port, and i used unetbootin instead of usb-creator
<goltoof_> share  oh i see
<bastidrazor> Chaos2358: sudo lspci   ..look for your video card info.. it should list it
<Chaos2358> ok thank you
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of an MP3 stream analysis tool (something that will check conformity, etc.) ?
<night> guys i have sony laptop and have problem with cheasse that my cam is not working from saudia arabia 22 age
<share> DaveWM: i have 9.10 on a cd and it seems to run faster even on livecd
<DaveWM> vic20gmr: good,  glad you got it,  it seems more compatible with more distro's,  also the dd wiping thing i mentioned,  helps sometimes,  i get errors during boot sometimes if i dont,  probably mbr not getting cleaned up right
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, Yea its intel
<DaveWM> share: yea,  i'd go with that,  if its ok on live cd,  it'll be even better installed
<goltoof_> share:  you might want to test different images via live cd, or usb and see which run fastest..  just because 8.4 is older, doesn't mean it'll work better with an older machine.  many kernel/resource improvements have been made since 8 that'd make it work better on older machines
<Vhozard> .
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, yea it is an intel
<share> ok im gonna blank 10.04 cd
<vic20gmr> DaveWM, ya, thanks for advice, but i did get a message "no such file or directory exist" , when i tried wipe command
<DaveWM> share there's also slitaz ,  sort of like puppy and DSL,  but worth a shot if you're looking for light weight
<DaveWM> vic20gmr: you gotta make sure you pick the right device
<Vhozard> The Intel video drivers should work correctly.
<DaveWM> vic20gmr: that's a dangerous command to use if you're not sure about you're devices,  you could wipe anything with it clean
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, but they arent. I never had a problem when i ran 10.04 but when i installed 10.10 it started doing this stuff
<Vhozard> Check if xserver-xorg-video-intel  is installed
<Paolo_CT> Hi there. Im trying to get into de #django channel, but I get "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services". Can anyone help me pls.
<vic20gmr> DaveWM, i put sdc, and i also tried adc1 [that is for flash, i checked with fdisk -l
<DaveWM> fdisk -l will show you your drives,  you wanna pick entire device,  not just partition of the flash drive
<juk> is there any boot incompatible usb's sticks nowadays
<vic20gmr> sdc1*
<night> guys some one know about camera
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, ok
<DaveWM> vic20gmr:  did you use /dev/zero ?  i had typo and left out the o the first time
<juk> !webcam | night:
<ubottu> night:: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<goltoof_> PaulEycks:   is your nick registered?   my only thought...
<vic20gmr> o, you must have have made a typo, i was putting in /zer not /zero
<night> cheese
<DaveWM> vic,  when yo do it for wiping an entire device,  dont do sdc1  or sdb4...  do the entire device,  without the number,  /dev/sdc
<vic20gmr> or else i copyied wrong
<DaveWM> vic20gmr: or else the mbr will get left behind
<night> cheese is not working with me guys
<vic20gmr> DaveWM, ok, thanks
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, there are three packages. two drivers and a debug sym. i have both drivers not debug sym
<Dr_Willis> juk:  ive had some usb flash drives not 'boot' properly in some of my pc's but other sticks would work.. and  the problem stick would work in other pc's.. so its possible,
<DaveWM> vic20gmr: since you got it though,  no worries,  all good,  heh
<night> i have sony laptop
<goltoof_> is scribes wigging out for anyone else?  got some pretty annoying bugs since 10.10
<vic20gmr> DaveWM,  yepperz! :D
<night> sony vaio
<taotetek> msg nickserv identify fr0d042
<share> lol
<taotetek> gah :)
<cliper> lol
<GatorBoz> Is USBFS not a valid Filesystem type in 10.10?
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 That is good, but it might help to reinstall them
<ikonia> GatorBoz: it's not a real file system
<Vhozard> Right click --> reinstall
<DaveWM> vic20gmr: i noticed something when installing off of flash,  the boot manager will sometimes get installed to the flash device instead,  or another wrong drive,  so choose where to install grub,  and make sure you use /dev/sda entire device again,   use the deivce at top of tree from where you create partitions
<pran> is there a freenode help channel
<goltoof_> share, you realize when you say lol we can't tell what or who you are laughing at... just fyi
<ikonia> pran: #freenode
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, ok well i shall go do that.
<pran> ikonia thanks
<vic20gmr> well ima go play ith this now... tata
<GatorBoz> ikonia: hmm I need to be able to specify it as a filesystem type for a mount command....and it's not available in /proc/filesystems to choose from...suggestions?
<ikonia> GatorBoz: what file system is on it ?
<Paolo_CT> ﻿Hi there. Im trying to get into de #django channel, but I get "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services". Can anyone help me pls.
<elFidel> Paolo_CT: isnt that a question for #help or similar?
<ikonia> Paolo_CT: ask for help in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> GatorBoz:  ive never heard of 'usbfs' as a filesystem befor
<elFidel> Paolo_CT: in short: read the freenode faq
<Paolo_CT> Thanks, will do
<brad_mssw> I've got a machine where gparted was used to resize some partitions of an ubuntu 10.04 server that now won't boot [just says GRUB in top left corner of screen] (note: this was formerly an ubuntu 8.04 machine that was upgraded, so it looked like it still used grub1, but I'm not 100% sure).  It has some large (>2TB partitions) so appears to be using GPT. How do I restore GRUB on this?  I have no experience with GPT, the standard grub-install from an ubunt
<brad_mssw> u 10.04 boot cd complains that it can't work on GPT
<GatorBoz> ikonia: It's a JTAG debugger tool connected through the USB port.....and the open source software talks to it through the drivers, which  say to use usbfs
<ikonia> GatorBoz: use the mount command without specifying the file system, see if Ubuntu can work out what it needs
<GatorBoz> ok
<GatorBoz> ikonia: I am following instructions here: http://www.tincantools.com/assets/How%20to%20Install%20OpenOCD%20for%20the%20Flyswatter_r0.4.pdf
<GatorBoz> ikonia: I am 10.10, and those instructions are for older Ubuntu...massaging to make fit
<share> why hardy needs 384mb and later distros until 9.10 only need 256mb ram?
<Vhozard> .
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, dude you are awesome i reinstalled em and no more freezing
<ikonia> GatorBoz: just o what I've suggested
<Vhozard> Chaos2358 Great :)
<goltoof_> share... better memory management
<Chaos2358> Vhozard, thank you so much dude. you just dont know how annoying that was cause when ever i made it full screen it froze
<share> ok
<Vhozard> No prob :)
<DaveWM> brad_mssw: you will wanna boot a live cd,  and adjust your grub config,  it was probably using UUID to boot,  and by chaning partitions,  you changed the UUID of the devices,  also check your fstab and make sure UUID in there is correct,   you can optionally use the device path instead of UUID of course if that's easier
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi. Just installed Maverick on a laptop, and now want to install the nouveau driver and enable 3d. I installed the nouveau-firmware package and libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental package - is there anything else i should do before i reboot, so i dont end op with a broken X?
<GatorBoz> ikonia: no joy...
<brad_mssw> DaveWM: I verified the UUIDs, they're still the same
<sinner69> #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> GatorBoz: what did it say ?
<brad_mssw> DaveWM: it appears as though grub itself got messed up in the MBR
<brad_mssw> DaveWM: never making it far enough to read the menu.lst
<GatorBoz> ikonia: another console line, and then mount -t shows nothing new
<brad_mssw> DaveWM: and I was booted off the ubuntu 10.04 desktop livecd checking it out
<DaveWM> ChrisBuchholz:  grub-install /dev/sdawhatever
<ikonia> GatorBoz: show me the command you used to mount
<ChrisBuchholz> DaveWM: sorry - what?
<ikonia> GatorBoz: why are you using mount -t to see what's mounted ?
<GatorBoz> ikonia: sudo mount
<DaveWM> ChrisBuchholz: i meant brad_mssw , soory
<DaveWM> sorry
<ikonia> GatorBoz: show me the exact line you used to mount the device
<GatorBoz> ikonia: sudo mount -a
<ikonia> GatorBoz: have you put the device in your /etc/fstab ?
<brad_mssw> DaveWM: that is what I ran and the command complained about it being a GPT partition table
<GatorBoz> ikonia: yes it is in fstab
<ChrisBuchholz> DaveWM: ah, i see ;)
<ikonia> GatorBoz: can you show me the fstab line for it
<GatorBoz> ikonia: sure. none            /dev/bus/usb/002/003    usb     defaults,mode=0666  0       0
<ikonia> GatorBoz: ok .) there is no mount point in there, b.) you have not specified a file ystem, that will never work
<ikonia> GatorBoz: remove that line please
<ikonia> GatorBoz: lets do this manually
<DaveWM> brad_mssw: maybe this will apply http://www.wensley.org.uk/gpt i'm not sure now
<GatorBoz> ikonia: ok. Ready.
<Kerrick> How do I change the MySQL root password after an initial installation? The installer didn't prompt me, and I've tried 3 different suggestions from websites, and none worked.
<ikonia> GatorBoz: please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<ikonia> Kerrick: mysqladmin
<GatorBoz> ikonia: how do I pastebin?
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<goltoof_> Kerrick:    #mysql
<GatorBoz> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535229/
<brad_mssw> DaveWM: Grub1 in ubuntu should be patched to natively understand GPT afaik
<ikonia> GatorBoz: the only device in there with a partition table on is your internal disk
<ikonia> GatorBoz: are you expecting your device to have a partition table
<GatorBoz> ikonia: not expecting it to have a partition table
<s3r3n1t7> ikonia, from a quick glance usbfs does not need a mount point perse, as according to http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x173.html
<GatorBoz> ikonia: let me explain a bit more
<ikonia> s3r3n1t7: t is mounting it
<GatorBoz> ikonia: I am using a USB JTAG debugger to debug a circuit board. The debugger uses a standard FTDI2XX chipset, mainly used for old serial port to USB converters. The software is OpenOCD. The driver software talks to the device over USB.
<ikonia> GatorBoz: I understand that
<blackswan> i want to generate a patch including Index: lines; what tool does this? diff doesn't seem to.
<GatorBoz> ikonia: so I believe that since usbfs is not listed in /proc/filesystems, then I don't have an option to work with the "usbfs" as a choice
<ikonia> GatorBoz: yes, I understand that also
<GatorBoz> ikonia: Which begs the question, in 10.10, do I need to recompile the kernel to add usbfs support as a filesystem choice?
<ikonia> GatorBoz: usbfs appears to be depreciated
<ikonia> GatorBoz: this should help though http://www.mail-archive.com/openocd-development@lists.berlios.de/msg12617.html
<GatorBoz> ikonia: yeah, it appears that way
<Doinkle> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10(64 bit).  Wondering if JACK is a replacement for ALSA or can/do they co-exist?  I have a Firewire audio device I want to get running in Audacity but search engines lead to JACK.  Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  from what im reading about it - it seems to be a 'filesystem to access usb devices' like /dev/XXX not  a filesystem you format a usb device too.. but i am jus googling and reading :)
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: yup,
<Dr_Willis> some info i found on 'usbfs' -> http://tali.admingilde.org/linux-docbook/usb/ch07.html
<_ting_> hello
<_ting_> could anyone help me?
<GatorBoz> dr_willis: that is correct........
<GatorBoz> ikonia: I am really appreciating your help on this btw :)
<DaveWM> _ting_ : that would require a problem
<ikonia> GatorBoz: did you check the URL I sent you ?
<_ting_> i am trying to create a small script that get the name of the directory from the script is runnig
<Oer> !hi | _ting_
<_ting_> i was trying to use "basename pwd"
<_ting_> But it is not working so i dont know what i am doing wrong
<ikonia> _ting_: #bash for scripting support
<_ting_> (I have to say that i am a newbie)
<_ting_> thank ikonia
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: Are you here today?
<Dr_Willis> GatorBoz:  what i am getting at is that its not a flesystem like 'ext2' or 'ext4' that one would use in fstab. its a special kernel thing that just fills in the proper /dev/whater items.
<dragonkeeper> how do you record from tv time
<erUSUL> _ting_: --> "${0##*/}"
<GatorBoz> ikonia: I am reading it righ tnow
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> hi
<GatorBoz> dr_willis: ok...
<AbhiJit> where is the setting for 'take xchat to system tray when minimized'?
<maxylopes> Hi. Printer: canon pixma MP270 is printing, but scanner doesnt work... why? maybe i should install one more driver for scanner? :(
<Asthralios_werk> Hey all, I'm running Ubuntu Lucid on Dell Optiplex 760. When I installed Ubuntu on this system, the sound worked fine, no clue what I did, but I get no sound recently... any ideas on what config I need to change to get sound to work?
<GatorBoz> ikonia: what is the role of the /etc/udev folder?
<Dr_Willis> maxylopes:  i would check the forums to see if anyone else has that scanner working.. Canon has very poor linux support.
<ikonia> GatorBoz: it controls the udev rules
<Dr_Willis> maxylopes:  and check the 'sane'  scanner driver web site.
<GatorBoz> ikonia: ...what are their roles?
<ikonia> GatorBoz: they create device nodes
<ubuXubu> somtimes if you even touch the mixer it slides it off all the way Asthralios_werk
<GatorBoz> ikonia: ok....thanks...
<An_Ony_Moose> does anyone know a gstreamer-compatible audio transcoder?
<AbhiJit> An_Ony_Moose, do you mean to convert audio files from one format to another format?
<meth[phone]> if i need to install a 32 bit version of a package to support a 32 bit program do i simply just install the package from the 32 bit repos or is there a way to do it using apt-get on 64 bit ubuntu ?
<sipior> An_Ony_Moose: yes, SoundConverter
<An_Ony_Moose> AbhiJit, yes
<An_Ony_Moose> sipior, thanks I'll try that
<AbhiJit> !64 | meth[phone]
<ubottu> meth[phone]: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<AbhiJit> An_Ony_Moose, try mobile media convertor
<Asthralios_werk> ubuXubu: This is a desktop system and there are speakers plugged into the sound output though...
<Dr_Willis> maxylopes:  sounds like you got 'mouse over focus' set some where in the menus if you have to have  the mouse in a window to 'activate' it.. im not even sure where that setting is at.. its not the default
<AbhiJit> meth[phone], you just need to install getlibs after that if you areinstalling from software center or synaptic it wll automatically install. if you are installing from .deb then just do sudo dpkg install --force-all package.deb
<An_Ony_Moose> sipior, thanks that works perfectly. AbhiJit, thanks all the same :)
<maxylopes> um ok
<ubuXubu> same here Asthralios_werk , just something i noticed a few times
<maxylopes> thanks
<GuyStuckInClass> lol
<AbhiJit> ahh
<GuyStuckInClass> what is this
<AbhiJit> meth[phone], its sudo dpkg -i --force-all p.deb
<GatorBoz> ikonia: next question, when I do a "ls -al | less" I lose the coloring in the shell for the filetypes...is ther ea workaround for that?
<AbhiJit> where is the setting for 'take xchat to system tray when minimized'?
<physically_fit> hi, anyone having trouble updating firefox (3.6 and 4.0) i'm getting messages "404 not found"
<Dr_Willis> GatorBoz:  ls has options to 'force' the colors on. Normally you dont want to pipe the colors..
<ikonia> GatorBoz: less does not support colour, and your pushing the output of ls -color through "less"
<Dr_Willis> GatorBoz:  check ls --help
<MrsB> AbhiJit just click the icon in the system tray to minimise it to the tray
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> wow! that worked! :) MrsB
<MrsB> :)
<delinquentme> SO my desktop -switcher thing just crashed .. im trying to reinstall it .. does anyone happen to have an idea of what this thing is called?
<erUSUL> ikonia: less does support color --> ls --color | less -R
<delinquentme> that lets you swap between 4 desktops
<physically_fit> hi, anyone having trouble updating firefox (3.6 and 4.0) i'm getting messages "404 not found"
<ikonia> erUSUL: that's cool, there you go Gorthaur
<Dr_Willis> ls --color=always | less -R
<AbhiJit> delinquentme, workspace switcher?
<ikonia> oop GatorBoz ^
<ikonia> alias less to less -R and you are good
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: guessing here, but 'workspace swithcer applet'?
<sacarlson> delinquentme:  mine shows name as Workspace Switcher 2.30.2
<AbhiJit> delinquentme, its called 'ows'
<AbhiJit> delinquentme, do this in terminal apt-cache search workspace switcher
<AbhiJit> i think no
<ghufran> hi. my dvd rom is broken and i want to install ubuntu. can i do it using a udb hard drive ? (not usb stick)
<ikonia> !install | ghufran
<ubottu> ghufran: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<delinquentme> AbhiJit, aeon-ltd sacarlson .. the oens thats native with ubuntu 10.04 ...
<shadowscene> Yes hi
<AbhiJit> delinquentme, yes i am in 10.04
<shadowscene> I just installed ubuntu on my other machine and my computer doesnt turn on
<AbhiJit> !details | shadowscene
<ubottu> shadowscene: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sacarlson> ghufran: if you have another computer you can use netboot with ethernet if your computer bios suports it
<shadowscene> When I PRESS the power button, the machine doesn't go WHRRRRMMMMMMMMMMM beep beep boop.
<delinquentme> im looking in the ubuntu software center and it has an option to install .. NOT uninstall ( which i would expect for a program which is already installed )
<sipior> heh heh
<sacarlson> delinquentme: maybe try reinstall
<ghufran> ikonia, sacarlson, ive seen the usb stick method but that requires me to make a startup disk. i dont have a usb pen drive. i only have a usb hard drive and im not sure if making a start up disk would work quite ok with partitions and all..
<ikonia> ghufran: a pen drive is a disk
<ikonia> ghufran: pen drives need partitions too
<sacarlson> ghufran: netboot needs no usb stick just a ethernet port and a working secound computer
<minitors_help> hi. i get a LCD screen and i want use it instead of the native sceen of my laptop. what i want is, when i start X, the native screen is not power on, and the LCD screen can be set to a proper resolution. i tried the gnome munu --> ... -> monitors, and it works only if im logged in.
<sacarlson> ghufran: oh and a working ethernet cat5 cable
<ghufran> sacarlson, dont have that. wifi only
<sacarlson> ghufran: don't think you can boot from wifi
<ghufran> ikonia, so you think i should just make a partition on the hard disk and it will work?
<AbhiJit> delinquentme, http://library.gnome.org/users/workspace-switcher/2.18/index.html.en
<Asus1991> Hello, I just removed the ubuntu desktop meta package and installed the lubuntu meta package- which also switched from gdm to lxdm, what can I do to get ecrypt fs to automatically mount my home folder data again?
<ikonia> ghufran: you just treat the hard disk, like the usb pen drive
<GuyStuckInClass> heyyyyyyyyy
<sacarlson> ghufran: I have seen some bios that support boot from some other types of usb drives but not all bios will do that
<ghufran> ikonia, it already has two partitions and theres data on them...
<BluesKaj> trying to use mplayer with an ati tv-wonder-pro to capture tv video ...already tried tvtime and xawtv with no success, any ideas..I've already asked in #mplayer , but there's no response
<ikonia> ghufran: so ?
<maxylopes> Guys please help. When i move cursor off this window fades and i cant see it how to disable it? :(
<phisher1> some compiz extension
<maxylopes> i think so but which exactly?
<sacarlson> maxylopes: screen saver?
<maxylopes> no
<AbhiJit> maxylopes, under 'effects' there is 'fading windows' check box
<goltoof_> how to recursively delete all files and dirs in a directory?  rm -r dir   keeps asking if i want to "descind" into each and every file
<AbhiJit> rm -rf ??
<maxylopes> still same, but without smooth fading
<webresourc> Hello
<goltoof_> AbhiJit:    great thx
<webresourc> Some help please
<sacarlson> AbhiJit: sudo rm -r  *.*
<AbhiJit> goltoof_, ^^
<dragonkeeper> anyone here know how to set up tvtime to record ?
<AbhiJit> goltoof_, see what sacarlson is suggesting
<Asus1991> I have another question, my ipod has tv out.. anybody know anything about using this with ubuntu
<maxylopes> Yaaay i disabled it! :)
<AbhiJit> !mythbuntu | Asus1991
<ubottu> Asus1991: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Asus1991> thanks
<AbhiJit> Asus1991, or you can just install varios tv softwares in your current ubuntu. mythubuntu is just one of them
<AbhiJit> oh i mean mythtv
<AbhiJit> whatever it is
<ChrisBuchholz> How would I go about deactivating and removing compiz from maverick?
<Asus1991> AbhiJit: you've used an ipod with this?
<AbhiJit> Asus1991, no i dont use ipod
<aeon-ltd> ChrisBuchholz: you just remove it, no de-activation neccessary
<aeon-ltd> ChrisBuchholz: but make sure you have a WM or DE to use alternatively
<Asus1991> AbhiJit: Fair enough , I will take a look
<AbhiJit> ok
<ChrisBuchholz> aeon-ltd: okay, but i guess metacity would be proficient?
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: seems I never got tvtime to work.  I had played with mythtv but never got it totaly working but was able to record something
<aeon-ltd> ChrisBuchholz: yeah, are you using anything that strictly requires compositing?
<Asus1991> Who uses 64 bit Ubuntu, and has/had screen crashes?
<meth[phone]> abhijit can you send me the link in here because I can't see the pm i think ?
<AbhiJit> meth[phone], but i never sent you any pm?
<aeon-ltd> !who | Asus1991
<ubottu> Asus1991: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<meth[phone]> abhijit you did something like !64 | me
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | Asus1991
<ubottu> Asus1991: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ChrisBuchholz> aeon-ltd: nope - well, gnome-shell, but it provides its own. The thing is, i want to use metacity to be sure compiz wont interfeer with gnome-shell AT ALL
<aeon-ltd> Asus1991: sorry wrong factoid
<farouk> hello
<AbhiJit> Asus1991, me.  i dont have screen crashes but in last 3 monthts my lucid hangs for atleast 9 times now
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<AbhiJit> !64 | meth[phone]
<ubottu> meth[phone]: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<AbhiJit> meth[phone], that was not a pm.
<meth[phone]> ah got it !
<farouk> i am lookin for an internship for my graduating project
<farouk> anyone can help
<aeon-ltd> ChrisBuchholz: ok metacity's manager should suffice, hopefully :) but y'know its linux and not everything is 100% consistent
<farouk> ?
<AbhiJit> !ot | farouk
<ChrisBuchholz> aeon-ltd: yeah ;)
<ubottu> farouk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meth[phone]> thanks
<aeon-ltd> farouk: wrong channel.
<aeon-ltd> !ot | farouk
<farouk> thanks ;)
<Asus1991> AbhiJit: My screen stays on, but the mouse and keyboard are frozen, no tty switching at all either just stops completely.. thinking it could be graphics
<AbhiJit> Asus1991, that hapends with me just for 2 time. other all time full system hang
<AbhiJit> :(
<sniperjo_> if i run power top the first value is psb@pci:0000:00:02.0, eth0 , im not even using eth0, how can i get rid of it ?
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  i have tvtime working fine  but i cant get it to record
<MrsB> sniperjo_ if it is on your motherboard you might be able to disable it in the bios
<sniperjo_> MrsB: ive looked ,if i disable ethernet i disable wlan aswell :(
<MrsB> sniperjo_ it is probably the wlan using the power then
<sniperjo_> but the second most is ra0, which is my wlan
<Asus1991> Now I need to restart, I found there was an update to lxdm for my ecryptfs issue in the proposed updates (apparently solves the auto mounting issue--fingers crossed)
<MrsB> sniperjo_ not sure then. Its odd that an unused eth0 would take more power than a used wlan
<MrsB> sniperjo_ you might find they share a pci but are separate in /dev i suppose
<sniperjo_> MrsB: is not not more power power, its causing more wakeups, which in turn is costing more power
<shadow98>  chkconfig memcached off
<shadow98> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<sacarlson> well that's all I thought tvtime was for recording.
<alessio> ????
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<Asus1991> My issue has been solved :)!
<DonaldShimoda> somebody knows where save configuration hamster applet?
<sniperjo_> MrsB:  how would i disable eth0
<littlejoey> hi all, this time I have a question, how do you play ma4 files in listen in ubuntu
<AbhiJit> littlejoey, try in vlc
<AbhiJit> Asus1991, :)
<coderman> Hey guys
<littlejoey> well I can read it in other programs but, I want to use listen
<coderman> A question: I'm trying to recover a cbr file using photorec
<sniperjo_> I basically just want to stop disable completely or disable listening for interrupts
<coderman> Is this possible? :P
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: oh ya I think I did get the part to work to make it change the channels to watch
<aeon-ltd> littlejoey: you mean m4a as in the aac encoder?
<AbhiJit> ohhh you mean 'listen' is some program?
<littlejoey> aeon-ltd: yes that's what I meant, and AbhiJit: yes listen the program :)
<MrsB> sniperjo_ Im not sure, sorry. I have seen before there is a file you can edit which controls things like lid switch actions, you might find there is something there. I cant recall where it is tho
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  i have tvtime to read composite input for consoles/dvd players
<AbhiJit> coderman, never heard about cbr file but try testdisk it is good recovery tool
<DonaldShimoda> somebody knows where save configuration hamster applet?
<AbhiJit> littlejoey, i see. dunno
<coderman> AbhiJit, they're basically rar archives of images
<littlejoey> no problem Iwill more through the ubuntu forums
<coderman> Comics
<AbhiJit> coderman, ok
<stavrosg_> coderman: recover as in undelete or from a corrupt fs?
<coderman> I enabled rar files for photorec
<coderman> I just wanna know if that will catch rars
<coderman> cbr s*
<stavrosg_> coderman: it could, if I can remember, but it would be quicker to browse the filesystem with testdisk and copy the file you're looking for somewhere else
<sniperjo_> how would i be able to find out what psb@pci:0000:00:02.0  was ?
<coderman> stavrosg_, not corrupt, I just deleted it by mistake- frm an ntfs
<stavrosg_> coderman: well then, probably both tools will do the job
<Doinkle> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10(64 bit).  Wondering if JACK is a replacement for ALSA or can/do they co-exist?  I have a Firewire audio device I want to get running in Audacity but search engines lead to JACK.  Thanks.
<MrsB> sniperjo_ lspci -vn
<AbhiJit> Doinkle, i dunno about your issue. but i think they cant coexits. because just 4 months ago i installed jack for some reason and then i dont have sound. then i need to uninstall jack and reinstall alsa to get sound back.
<Pipe_> zdr
<Pipe_> eeej
<Pipe_> ima nekoj?
<sniperjo_> MrsB: thanks, not that the output means a great deal to me !
<MrsB> sniperjo_ the first number is the pci address, it looks like the one you mentioned is at 02:0
<Pipe_> hello
<Pipe_> anyone on?
<sacarlson> dragonkeeper: I found this me-tv might try that apt-get install me-tv
<MrsB> sniperjo_ there is also a number like xxxx:xxxx which is the actual hardware id and subsystem id you can usually google that to find exactly what you have
<coderman> stavrosg_, how to I browse the disk with testdisk?
<coderman> It's just started analysing everything
<sniperjo_> MrsB: ah ok ,well by the looks of it then, my wireless card isnt on 02 , so it shouldnt be causing interrupts on eth0
<dragonkeeper> sacarlson  ok ill test that
<josh977> who
<aeon-ltd> Pipe_: yeah, but please don't use this channel to test that belongs in !ot
<Pipe_> hi
<james_> hi
<Pipe_> how can i chat with only 1 user?
<stavrosg_> coderman: after is done analysing, select the partition you want, and press p (I think, the keys are written under the partition list) to browse it.
<Pipe_> how can i see list of users loged in this channel?
<stavrosg_> then c (If I remember correctly again) to save it
<ikonia> Pipe_: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<sniperjo_> MrsB:  whatever it is is causing 49% of all interupts !
<goltoof_> Pipe_:   this is for ubuntu.. if you want info on how to use irc try #freenode
<MrsB> sniperjo_ What does it say it is?
<Pipe_> i found thanks
<Pipe_> is there any girls onlin? :)
<Pipe_> online*
<goltoof_> Pipe_:   see rule #30
<Kenjiro> good afternoon
<Kenjiro> I am having a problem on an Ubuntu Server
<josh977> quit
<Rotham> hey... how can I config apt-get so it will install from here http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pywebkitgtk/
<Kenjiro> I issued "apt-get dist-upgrade", everything went well until it reaches the "Generating grub.cfg ..." part.
<Kenjiro> then it simply tells: Segmentation fault
<krazkidd> Rotham: add that URL to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Kenjiro> User postinst hook script [/usr/sbin/update-grub] exited with value 139
<sniperjo_> MrsB: ah ha, my screen saver just went on, and then the interrupt disappeared, so i assume that it is the graphics card, which is also on the same chipset as eth0, which explains why eth0 was there
<MrsB> sniperjo_ well done, where theres a will theres a way :)
<An_Ony_Moose> OK I'm back. Soundconverter didn't work (started hanging, making the output files longer infinitely) then segfaulted when I closed it.
<sniperjo_> MrsB:  that was just complete chance i was looking at powertop when the screen saver went on !
<MrsB> sniperjo_ you should be able to tell by the pci address to make sure
<progrock> I just used my mouse and keyboard on another computer, and now when I plug it back into my comp the keyboard works in bios amd grub, but neither work once ubuntu boots
<MrsB> sniperjo_ lspci on its own is easier to read with less info
<An_Ony_Moose> As for mobile media converter, it doesn't seem to use GStreamer
<krazkidd> Rotham: and don't forget to update synaptic/aptitude/apt
<Kenjiro> any hints?
<MrsB> progrock I had that too, its annoying. Plug them back into the same sockets they came out of and they'll probably be fine
<sniperjo_> MrsB:  ok thanks, thats abit of a shame though, i was hoping to be able to free up that 49% of wakeups :(
<progrock> MrsB: lol... this is a rare time I am sad I have 6 USB sockets... this mat take some time
<MrsB> sniperjo_ turn off the screensaver. You can use the power manager to turn off the screen instead.
<An_Ony_Moose> So can anyone suggest a different GStreamer-using audio converter? Command-line is fine, probably even better.
<Json> Hi ! Is there a way to resize a partition without losing any data ?
<MrsB> progrock Annoying innit!
<An_Ony_Moose> Json, that's the normal behaviour for resizing partitions
<aeon-ltd> Json: are you running out of space?
<Json> An_Ony_Moose,  shrinking and resizing partitions. Which app do I use in ubuntu ?
<krazkidd> Json: try gparted. it is best if you use a LiveCD
<Kevin-Laptop> I'm having a problem that I have never had before...okay, well when I put in my memory card from my phone so I can put music on it and crap, its the same thing as a usb drive, it says I have don't have permission, I can't delete, or create any files...how can I fix this so I can put more music on my phone memory card?
<divided> hey all i'm getting SIOCADDRT: file exists when I try to restart networking - i don't remember how to fix the error - can anyone help?
<Json> aeon-ltd, No, but I need to create some from a partition that has extra.
<krazkidd> Json: but there are no guarantees about your data so back it up anyways
<MrsB> An_Ony_Moose Im not sure about gstreamer but sox is a cli audio converter
<JenniferB2> HI FOLKS! Best editor to open large text files ?
<MrsB> JenniferB2 'less <filename>' in a terminal?
<MrsB> oh sorry, editor
<Json> krazkidd, Umm, I'm new to Linux and have used windows for a while, any way to resize partitions in ubuntu ?
<MrsB> nano is cli editor or gedit on desktop
<sniperjo_> MrsB: yeah, but i will be using the screen, i just want to get it running as lean as possible
<cross_> divided:  I got an error like that once when my gateway address was set wrong.  It was a long time ago though, so I'm not sure that's all that was wrong.
<MrsB> sniperjo_ it'll turn on again when you need it
<krazkidd> Json: try putting in your Ubuntu install CD. Don't install but use the boot option and open GParted
<divided> cross_: yeah the gateway/address/netmask are all right - i didn't make any changes to it
<ph0n7r1c> whats the command to fix the respository
<Json> krazkidd, can I use GParted within a running instance of Ubuntu ? Is it reliable ?
<krazkidd> Json: Make sure there are no little 'key' symbols. That means the drive is mounted and you can't mess with it. Right-click the key and there should be an option to unmount that particular partition. Then you just need to right-click your partitions and resize as necessary.
<spetrea> anyone here uses vifm ?
<krazkidd> Json: It depends if the partitions you want to resize are mounted or not. It will work if they are not mounted. But if you want to resize a system partition like / (root), then no, it won't work.
<Json> krazkidd, I've almost done that but it gives a warning of losing all the data. Does it format and then resize ?
<michal_> hghf
<krazkidd> Json: it gives a warning because there is a risk of losing data. So back up before you do it. However, I've resized several partitions without losing any data that I know of.
<Json> krazkidd, Are there other disk utilities in Ubuntu ? What is the equivalent for disk- defrag  ?
<sl33k_> there are so many blogs which give tips on ubuntu? are they authentic? where should one rely to get good and relaible info on ubuntu?
<divided> hey all i'm getting SIOCADDRT: file exists when I try to restart networking - i don't remember how to fix the error - can anyone help?
<shmup> So when my 2nd monitor comes in the mail today, am I going to have a relatively smooth experience getting an extended display? :P
<shmup> I think I read that Nvidia makes this easier than if I had an ATI card.
<krazkidd> Json: There are some others, I guess, but it depends on what you want to do. You don't usually need to defrag, though, because the filesystems take care of that. I actually don't know how to do that since I've never needed to.
<cognitiaclaeves> Can a server CD be used as a recovery CD?
<Kevin-Laptop> Hello..I need help
<sl33k_>  there are so many blogs which give tips on ubuntu? are they authentic? where should one rely to get good and relaible info on ubuntu?
<Json> krazkidd, Well, if you haven't lost any data during resizing then I suppose I shouldn't lose any. Any utilities that you can suggest for disk operations ? Like shrink/enlarge, defrag, recovery sodtware for ubuntu ?
<goltoof_> shmup: with nvidia, yes
<krazkidd> Json: As long as your drive isn't nearly full, the filesystems should take care of fragmentation, except for the NTFS filesystem; I'm not sure how that works in GNU/Linux
<Kevin-Laptop> my memory card for my phone won't allow me to delete files or put files on it, it says "Read only file system" or w/e...i need to put my files on it ASAP, so please help me so i can do it
<computerwiz_222> sl33k_: I have never had any issues with the blogs about ubuntu, just make sure they are infact talking about ubuntu, and that the version number is fairly close
<goltoof_> sl33k_:  help.ubuntu.com   .. probably the best site out there
<krazkidd> Json: I use GParted for all that. What do you mean by recovery software? I just use a Live CD if I ever have a serious problem.
<shcherbak> Kevin-Laptop: have you tried -- cd /media && ls -l
<MrsB> Kevin-Laptop Has the card got a write protect switch on it?
<krazkidd> Json: I haven't lost any data but I also still back up each time :)
<Json> krazkidd, Well, part of my problem involves an NTFS partition that cannot be recognised and so no disk-operations. Any idea on working with NTFS partitions ?
<meero> guys, how to open a VNC connection to current user desktop?
<krazkidd> Json: That's odd that your NTFS partition is not recognized. Make sure the NTFS driver is installed in Synaptic. It is called ntfs-3g.
<MrsB> meero I dont think you can, I think it starts a new session
<Kevin-Laptop> shcherbak: I just did it..: http://pastebin.com/iS2GD1t3
<Json> krazkidd, I have an NTFS partition that's not recognised. It gives an error about a bad superblock. I have ntfs-3g. Backing up data is good but not always possible.
<meero> MrsB: there should be some way, like in windows...
<krazkidd> Json: But even if it gets recognized, I would be really careful doing those resize operations with it. The ntfs-3g driver, I'm not sure how reliable that is compared to others.
<Kevin-Laptop> MrsB: no, its just a small card that is in my phone, and I connect my phone up to my computer by USB, and its not allowing me to delete files or put music files on it..i tried it on 3 different computers that have ubuntu
<krazkidd> Json: Have you tried a filesystem check?
<klinkicz> Hi, does anyone know, where is something like boot file in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Json> krazkidd, Alright, I won't touch it using Ubuntu. But how do I get it recognised ?
<cognitiaclaeves> nvm.  It does.
<MrsB> meero from what i recall you can start a vnc session at boot time but if you start vncserver when you log in to it it creates a new session
<Json> krazkidd, I can't access it. How do I run a filesystem check on it ?
<karthick87> Is there any ascii art editors for ubuntu?
<krazkidd> Json: What have you tried so far? Are you expecting it to just show in the drop-down menu or have you tried mounting it explicitly?
<sbeck> Json, with a Windows system or your Windows Install disc.
<MrsB> meero you can use ssh and x11forwarding to open programs on the server which display on the host
<meero> MrsB: yes, but it is now exactly what i wanted.
<Json> sbeck, I'd have to re-install windows for that... Can't i access it using ubuntu ?
<meero> MrsB: i would like to view (maybe control) users desktop
<Kevin-Laptop> shcherbak: do u know anything that could be wrong with the permissions??
<meero> MrsB: there is some opption to start vnc in ubuntu desktop , but the user has to start it manualy
<Json> krazkidd, Well I've searched the net and tried the mount command that involves specifying the filesystem. No luck.
<sbeck> Json, you don't have to. As I said you can use your Windows install disc.
<meero> i would like to start it from command line
<sbeck> Boot into its recovery console.
<sbeck> And then enter: chkdsk /r c:
<meero> MrsB: preferably automaticly after boot
<Json> sbeck, That's some headway.. But how do I use it within Ubuntu ?
<krazkidd> Json: I haven't used NTFS in a while. The filesystem checking program is called 'fsck' but you need to find out how well it works with NTFS. Check the man pages and the net before you do anything. I'll try looking it up right now, too
<jo-erlend> I just installed some updates and rebooted, cause it told me I had to. I can no longer boot Ubuntu 10.04LTS. The system halts during boot. I suspect that it's the fglrx driver for HD5850 that's the sinner. Any ideas how to fix this?
<divided> hey all i'm getting SIOCADDRT: file exists when I try to restart networking - i don't remember how to fix the error - can anyone help?
<krazkidd> Json: Oh....
<shcherbak> Kevin-Laptop: maybe this one: http://superuser.com/questions/53667/how-do-i-prevent-a-memory-card-from-mounting-as-read-only-in-ubuntu-linux
<MrsB> meero Ue the remote desktop preferences in the system menu. Is that hwat you're after
<sbeck> Json, NTFS is Windows. Linux can use it but if you get errors on NTFS you have (as far as I know) to use a Windows system or the recovery console on your Windows install disc to avoid data loss.
<meero> MrsB: im jus reading that its unrieliable
<shcherbak> meero: Start up application in menu > preferencies
<MrsB> meero AFAIK that will be rdp rather than vnc
<Json> sbeck, Umm,  What's a bad superblock ? I get that error. Any help ?
<krazkidd> Json: Listen to sbeck. An NTFS filesystem check would really best be done in windows with the 'chkdsk' program (or whatever its called). fsck might be able to handle it, but you're really risking your data.
<shadow98>  chkconfig memcached off
<shadow98> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<Kevin-Laptop> shcherbak: I tried this: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/disk       But it still won't work..do I have to take it out and put it back in or?
<thefatloverboy_> #ubuntu-es
<skrite> will any AM3 cpu fit any AM3 socket or is there something i am missing that could be a compatibility gotcha?
<sbeck> Json, the MFT of your NTFS partition might be damaged or lost.
<meero> MrsB: maybe this would work
<klinkicz> Hi, please could anyone help me? I need to add mounting into some kind of boot file that will execute every time, when system boots. But I have actually no idea what file it is and where it is. :(
<krazkidd> Json: Then when you fix that bad superblock, you can try resizing in GParted after, I say again, backing up.
<meero> MrsB: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<shcherbak> Kevin-Laptop: not to many ideas what next.
<sbeck> So you COULD(!!!) recover it by copy the backup by using testdisk. But I can't give any warranties if you use that way.
<Json> krazkidd, Yes, he's solution seems the most plausible. Can you have a look ?
<Json> krazkidd, http://pastebin.com/GADNPkfB
<sbeck> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_NTFS_Boot_and_MFT_Repair
<Kevin-Laptop> shcherbak: alright..thanks anyway, im waiting on one of my friends to get online, he usually knows about all the problems i have anyway..lol
<Json> sbeck, MFT as in ? Here's the output of fsck and mount http://pastebin.com/GADNPkfB
<MrsB> meero It looks like that will enable the remote desktop rpd thingy at login
<MrsB> meero theres a nice gui to do that tho
<Json> krazkidd, How do I fix a bad superblock ?
<krazkidd> Json: If you have trouble with chkdsk, or if you really want to be on the safe side, use the 'dd' command in conjuction with 'tar' to back up your drive before doing these things. The command should look something like 'dd if=/dev/sdX | tar -cvzf drive_backup.tar.gz'
<sbeck> Json, are you sure that sda5 is a NTFS partition ?
<Json> sbeck, Yes. I'm sure.
<krazkidd> Json: when you run the mount command with the ntfs driver, you need to use '-t ntfs-3g'
<Michel> Hi.
<Michel> I have a question to ask about RSS feed readers and whatnot.
<swim> on 10.10 the network connection tab has disappeared from the top panel???  what can i do to get that back???
<Json> krazkidd, That's helpful.. I'll dump the entire contents of the drive. Tried your version of the mount command but the same errror.
<sbeck> I ask because your system means that there is no NTFS.
<sbeck> "NTFS signature is missing."
<malinens> hi guys! should I install Unity on my big monitor for my desktop computer or it is only for netbooks?
<MrsB> Json have a look at testdisk, it should be in repo's http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk. I've used that to fix bad superblock before but never tried with windows filesystems
<krazkidd> Json: fsck told you it had a bad superblock because it was using the ext2 filesystem checker, not NTFS
<Michel> Should I want the contents of the RSS feed's articles to be downloaded directly to my computer, what should I do?
<skrite> klinkicz, what are you trying to mount?
<Michel> And what client should I use? I'm currently using the RSS-feed plugin for evolution.
<klinkicz> skrite: Virtualbox shared folder
<Json> krazkidd, Yes, go on... What do i use to check for a bad superblock in an NTFS partition ?
<EQ> there are users on my system that are not listed in /home how can i list all users that have an account? without looking at /home?
<sbeck> EQ, less /etc/passwd
<krazkidd> Json: The bad superblock error was from the ext2 filesystem checker. Since that partition is NTFS, there's no reason to believe there is a bad superblock.
<Json> MrsB, Thanx ! I'll have a look :)
<magistr> hi to all
<Michel> Hi.
<MrsB> Json be careful with it! krazkidd is correct fsck won't handle ntfs
<Michel> So about the RSS feeds.
<dajhorn> EQ: Look at the `getpwent` command.
<swim> on 10.10 the network connection tab has disappeared from the top panel???  what can i do to get that back???
<sbeck> Json, I already tolsd you about Testdisk.
<Json> MrsB, Would e2fsck help ? It doesn't work. here's the output : http://pastebin.com/7bSn2BH2
<krazkidd> Json: Boot into your Ubuntu LiveCD and open GParted and see if your NTFS partition still isn't recognized. If it is, then you are likely missing a bit of software on your installed system. You can open Xchat from there (or install it real quick).
<dajhorn> EQ:  For example: `getent passwd` will print the list of local users.
<swim> on 10.10 the network connection tab has disappeared from the top panel???  what can i do to get that back???
<Json> sbeck, Yes, it's Testdisk or the Windows disk, as you said earlier.
<battle_warrior> hi im using ubuntu 10.10 with a nvidia graphic card yesterday i was able to log in on my ubunt system without a problem.. every few often when i try  to load my system it goes to a blank screen
<sbeck> Testdisk isn't Windows install disc
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: is there a text prompt to login?
<krazkidd> Json: The e2fsck gave you an error because it thought it was checking an ext2 filesystem, not NTFS
<battle_warrior> no
<Json> krazkidd, I've tried that ! It doesn't work. Which software would you think I'm missing ?
<battle_warrior> usually if i press cntrl alt f1. through f9 it gets to a screen that i can use
<battle_warrior> but now it doesnt
<Json> krazkidd, fsck is out and so is e2fsck. Any others that I can use ?
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: i was heading to that suggestion... now i'm not too sure
<computerwiz_222> is it a default desktop installation?
<battle_warrior> yes
<Primestone> Guys, I was wondering how I can make Launcher.exe and WoW.exe Executable? Every time I try to click the check box to make it run as one, it unchecks itself.
<Primestone> I have tried chmod from the command line.
<battle_warrior> primestone you gotta right click it
<battle_warrior> and click properties
<battle_warrior> its all in the permissions
<Primestone> I did.
<computerwiz_222> you may want to try a reinstall, and install the nvidia drivers from synaptic rather than the GUI that they have
<Primestone> It unchecks itself.
<battle_warrior> i duno then
<sdx23> Primestone: i suppose this is on fat32 or ntfs?
<Primestone> NTFS
<battle_warrior> computerwiz my dad did install it from the synaptic
<Primestone> It's on my external HDD.
<sdx23> Primestone: well, both of them do not know any kind of unix rights
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: hmmm.. do you know if he installed ssh?
<battle_warrior> yeap
<digitalstimulus> I'm trying to get my ubuntu computer to play a file on my n810.  I basically am using the program motion to motion detect from a camera source and play a sound, but I would like my n810 to play a sound in another location through the network.  Any ideas?
<Primestone> sdx23, then how can I allow it to run as an exec'?
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: alright, try that -- ssh into the computer and uninstall the nvidia drivers
<battle_warrior> i watched the whole thing...again it works fine after awhile... like i can play it for days
<sbeck> Json, perhaps there is a way to fix it by Ubuntu.
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: that has saved me numerous times
<battle_warrior> computerwiz how?
<Json> sbeck, Is there ? Wow ! Great ! How ??
<vic20gmr> is there any improvement[s] in x.org/open source video drivers in 10.10 over 10.04?
<computerwiz_222> you said he installed ssh, so you can do a command on a remote computer like this: ssh useranme@hostname
<swim> on 10.10 the network connection tab has disappeared from the top panel???  what can i do to get that back???  it's the piece that sits on the top panel and looks like a piece of pie
<sdx23> Primestone: mounting the partition with the right parameters. which in some cases may be a bad idea as well.
<battle_warrior> i use a windows laptop besides the desktop
<sbeck> I've searched for it. You could try ntfsfix, it's part of ntfsprogs.
<krazkidd> Json: I'm not sure exactly what could be missing, besides the ntfs-3g driver, if that is indeed the problem. As for continuing, try searching for some bootup/recovery software that explicitly says it can check NTFS filesystems.
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: hmm.. get putty
<Primestone> sdx23, or I have to make an EXT4 partition and copy it to it?
<Doinkle> digitalfiz, a script that either SSH or FTP to it
<hamsterspider> help - only can log into ubuntu 9.10 using failsafe gnome
<battle_warrior> Oo now it works
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: which chipset is it?
<battle_warrior> after many time resetting
<sdx23> Primestone: you do not have to, but this may be sensible though.
<battle_warrior> i dont know... my dad built it from the ground up
<Json> krazkidd, Yes, I'ce searched but they all run on Windows. I'll keep looking though.
<sbeck> ?
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: i build point-of-sale terminals based on ubuntu, my latest batch used nvidia 6150SE -- i've had bad luck with those
<sbeck> Json, install the package ntfsprogs
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: the synaptic installer for nvidia drivers helps usually though
<blocky> If I'm using ALSA and PulseAudio, which do I set as my output device in apps like VLC?
<battle_warrior> *grabs shotgun*
<sbeck> After that use: sudo ntfsfix /dev/your_ntfs_partition
<battle_warrior> ugh this pc is evil
<Bob_Dole> At present I'm not at the mac.. but I have a mac with a blank harddrive, and no OS X disks. I want to install Ubuntu 10.04 on it. Anything in particular I'll need to do?
<krazkidd> Json: Oh nice! 'ntfsprogs' may be the ticket. I didn't even know about that. Good find, sbeck
<Json> sbeck, done. I'm using it. Here's the output : http://pastebin.com/eycf1PJ9
<Primestone> sdx23, this was?
<Json> krazkidd, Have a look : http://pastebin.com/eycf1PJ9
<Bob_Dole> Blocky: PulseAudio.. despite how much trouble PulseAudio causes, if everything uses it, things tend to work better.
<battle_warrior> computerwiz care to explain something to me... how is it that i can play the game on any day when my pc will let me.. but yet theres days it wont let me do naything
<sdx23> Primestone: hu?
<sbeck> Json, ir seems that you'll have to use chkdsk.
<Primestone> You said this may be more sensible.
<blocky> Bob_Dole, I'm having a hell of a time trying to hear anything at all through my TOSLINK SPDIF
<vic20gmr> is there any improvement[s] in x.org/open source video drivers in 10.10 over 10.04?
<Primestone> Were you referring to making an EXT4 partition on the NTFS Drive?
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: i recommend reinstalling, it sounds like some of the settings were messed
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: a huge pain, i know
<krazkidd> Json: I see. So now you've got another recommendation for chkdsk ;)
<battle_warrior> But i dont have any of the cds... and reintsllaing wow will take forever..
<Json> sbeck, 'sudo: chkdsk: command not found' ! Where do I go from here ?
<computerwiz_222> battle_warrior: I have no idea what is going on.. try reinstalling the nvidia drivers, that is all I can suggest
<battle_warrior> ok
<sdx23> Primestone: copying it to a partition with a proper filesystem as e.g. ext3/4
<vic20gmr> is no one answering because i need to google it more?
<Json> krazkidd, Not so fast ! 'sudo: chkdsk: command not found' ! What next ?
<vic20gmr> i felt ive done quite enough of that, and i dont have a clear answer
<sbeck> Json, chkdsk is a Microsoft Tool so you have to boot Windows or use the recovery console from your Windows install disc.
<Bob_Dole> blocky: don't know much about spdif, but I know that conflicts with alsa can horribly distort audio, and using pulseaudio usually avoids that.
<Michel> I have a question about RSS feeds.
<sbeck> I already told you about that way.
<vic20gmr> Json, and you will also need to have your administrator password, if memory serves
<zer0rez> where should i put additions to my $PATH? I was putting them in ~/,profile but i'm getting duplicates of the directories in my $PATH on echo, not a big deal just annoying
<Bob_Dole> and that is the extent of my knowledge about this topic.
<coz_> Michel,   what is the question?
<Json> sbeck, Aargh ! Back to Windows then... I'll reinstall it after resizing it the way you suggested...
<sbeck> Yo  don't have to reinstall Windows.
<Michel> I want to download the contents of my RSS feeds to a computer as they come.
<Michel> I don't know how to achieve that.
<Json> vic20gmr, Yes. I'll have to create one before I use it !
<An_Ony_Moose> crud... very sorry to whoever answered my question earlier, but can they repeat it please?
<Michel> I've tried it with both Liferea and with Evolution's RSS feed plugin.
<sbeck> Just use your install disc to fix the partition
<coz_> Michel, oh! mmmm  let me check
<Michel> Thank you.
<coz_> Michel,  also when speaking to someone in particular here  type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name and hit the tab button to be sure you have it then type your message,,,this way the  person is allerted
<dragonkeeper> ok i have a usb aduio device
<MeFra> ntu-nl
<Json> sbeck, Use the install disc to repair without installing it ? I'll have a go !
<Michel> Ah. you mean the auto-username completion feature, coz_?
<sbeck> Json, look in your qry
<coz_> Michel,   yes way better :)
<sbeck> I opened one.
<krazkidd> Michel, I wish I knew about that before...
<Michel> I'll remember to use it, coz_.
<zer0rez> anyone seen directories duplicating in $PATH before?
<dragonkeeper> ok i have a usb audio device  for my sound input  and my sound prefrences see that the device is reading the sound input   but i cant hear it coming through my speakers (on another card)
<Doinkle> coz_, there should be a !trigger explaining that.  I see it often. :P
<Michel> krazkidd , I'm using it to download comics and articles.
<MrsB> An_Ony_Moose 'man sox'
<krazkidd> zer0rez, what does your .profile look like?
<Michel> Comics by the means of the "Archive bing" site which offers RSS feeds of comic strips (as images) of popular webcomics, krazkidd .
<eureka_> hi all!
<Michel> Hi.
<disappearedng> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294661/ anyone can tell me what to do next?
<coz_> Doinkle,  I think there is
<coz_> !name
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<krazkidd> Michel, I meant the auto-name-complete :) I have a few RSS comic subscriptions myself
<zer0rez> krazkidd: it's the stock w/ this line being the only change:
<zer0rez> PATH="$HOME/bin:$HOME/bin/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools/:$HOME/bin/arduino/:$HOME/bin/processing/:$PATH"
<eureka_> how can I ghost in ubuntu?
<entropy4> hi
<Doinkle> eureka_, you can try clonezilla or redo
<disappearedng> it's just phpmyadmin
<krazkidd> zer0rez, and what is the result of 'echo $PATH'?
<An_Ony_Moose> MrsB, that won't work because is doesn't support SPC700, but I have a GStreamer plugin for it.
<coz_> Michel,  the only thing I can think of is downloading the web page it self for offline viewing
<Michel> krazkidd : From Archive Bing?
<zer0rez> krazkidd: let me pastebin it as it's long
<MrsB> An_Ony_Moose Sorry, thats the only one I know
<Michel> So there's no way to download it automatically, coz_?
<coz_> Michel,   i did finf this but not sure its what you want  http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-save-web-pages-and-web-sites-for-offline-viewing
<An_Ony_Moose> MrsB, thanks though :)
<Doinkle> Michel, if the comics are stored in a certain manner, a wget script would do the trick
<krazkidd> Michel, No, just a couple. I'll look at archive bing, though.
<krazkidd> zer0rez, thanks
<coz_> Michel,  well...you might have to do a more exhuasitve search on google for this than I did...probably using  ubuntu  download web page offline viewing
<Michel> Doinkle : What's a wget script?
<Primestone> If tomatos are fruit, doesn't that mean that ketchup is a smoothie?
<coz_> Michel,  cancel out of the script
<Doinkle> Michel,  man wget
<Michel> coz_, I already have the Firefox plugin ReadItLater.
<Michel> Ah.
<coz_> Michel,  and that doesnt do what you want?
<krazkidd> Michel, ok, what is Archive Bing?
<Michel> But I have no idea how to operate FTP and HTTP shenanigens.
<krazkidd> zer0rez, Forgot to mention, I'm doing some android and arduino stuff myself!!
<zer0rez> krazkidd: sweet :)
<Michel> Basically I want the RSS feed's contents, which are comic strips (solely images), to get downloaded automatically when they get updated in my RSS feed reader.
<Michel> krazkidd :http://www.archivebinge.net/
<alexey> hi all, I want to start extra x-server, but when I type Ctrl+Alt+F2 ... F6 and insert startx -- :1 it's works, after that I returns to main x (Ctrl+Alt+F7) and returns to extra x-server I have only x-terminal=(
<alexey> How I can fix it?
<zer0rez> krazkidd: i'm going to put a few carriage returns as it's not wrapping in pastebn
<krazkidd> Michel, aaahhh, was missing an 'e' in my search. Thanks!
<Primestone> sdx23, any reason why it's saying I don't have permission to copy to the EXT4 drive I just  made on this external HDD? Copying from NTFS->EXT4. Must I gksudo nautilis?
<zer0rez> krazkidd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535280/
<zer0rez> that's all one line though
<Michel> krazkidd : That's my fault, then. I should apologize. :P
<dragonkeeper> i have a usb audio device reading my sound input    my sound options show that it can read the input fine ,  now my other card controls sound out  but i cant hear the audio input  (speakers work , plays all other sound on the computer)
 * krazkidd looks at pastebin link
<alexey> hi all, I want to start extra x-server, but when I type Ctrl+Alt+F2 ... F6 and insert startx -- :1 it's works, after that I returns to main x (Ctrl+Alt+F7) and returns to extra x-server I have only x-terminal=(
<alexey> How I can fix it?
<eureka_> Doinkle : have you ever try it?
<Doinkle> eureka_, yes
<Doinkle> alexey, give your posts time for others to read them....
<alexey> <Doinkle> sorry
<Primestone> Anyone  reason why it's saying I don't have permission to copy to the EXT4 drive I just  made on this external HDD? Copying from NTFS->EXT4. Must I gksudo nautilis?
<sdx23> Primestone: i guess you're lacking write permission on the new partition.
<venin> hey
<venin> possible to get the intel card on a eeepc 1015pn working and not ion2?
<Primestone> ok
<krazkidd> zer0rez, first, try putting $PATH at the beginning of that line. I'm thinking that it adds those other entries one at a time, and then they appear in $PATH before you get to it
<zer0rez> krazkidd: ah good call
 * share lol
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi. I have a MacBookPro from january with maverick on it. As far as i know, it boots in compatibility mode so ubuntu sees the nvidia geforce 9400m graphics card. Is it possible to get ubuntu to use the intel card instead?
<eureka_> Doinkle : thanks!
<zer0rez> krazkidd: anyway to re-load profile w/o reloading terminal?
<dans326> can someone please tell me why on a fresh install of 10.10 server I actually had to type "sudo apt-get install unzip"
<Primestone> sdx23, I got it. Had to go to media and right click the drive and give permission.
<Primestone> Thanks again. ^_^
<alexey> hi all, I want to start extra x-server, but when I type Ctrl+Alt+F2 ... F6 and insert startx -- :1 it's works, after that I returns to main x (Ctrl+Alt+F7) and returns to extra x-server I have only x-terminal=(
<zer0rez> dans326: haha, ouch.
<dans326> why isnt that installed by default?
<coz_> dans326,   mm  did you just right click Extract here  ...<< that didnt work?
<dans326> I use webmin and in file manager I hit extract and it told me unzip command was missing ...
<a_> hi
<dans326> so I tried via command line and it said
<dragonkeeper> i have a usb audio device reading my sound input    my sound options show that it can read the input fine ,  now my other card controls sound out  but i cant hear the audio input  (speakers work , plays all other sound on the computer)
<ccta-server> I installed open vpn. generated all certs, but when I try to connect with a windows client it asks for a user name and password? I never configured a password
<dans326> the same
<swim> 10.10 the network connection icon on the top panel is gone.  What do I do to get it back???
<krazkidd> zer0rez, hang on, i'm on the phone.
<darinagontscharo> hello all
<zer0rez> krazkidd: no rush, thanks for your help
<aljosa> can't figure out if there is some way to add http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ to /etc/apt/sources.list and use apt-get to install specific kernel?
<krazkidd> zer0rez, I'm not sure how to reload your profile in the same shell, without just starting a new shell. But I also don't remember if the .profile is read by a 'regular' shell, or a 'login' shell.
<tripps> When laptop-mode is enabled on my laptop, I lose my bluetooth device connection menu (where it allows you to choose the device and "connect", etc.). Going to bluetooth preferences dialog shows the device but doesn't allow me to do anything (i.e., connect). This happens even after the laptop is plugged back in. Only a reboot gets it back. What is going wrong?
<zer0rez> krazkidd: yea just means i need to log out of irc heh
<krazkidd> if restarting your terminal isn't reloading the .profile, then you need a login shell, which you can do from the command line
<COMEPOLLAS26> hola
<pablo> HIII
<krazkidd> zer0rez, but none of your other terminals will have it loaded...
<pablo> I USE UBUNTU 10.10
<bastidrazor> pablo: you don't need to use caps.
<MrsB> tripps is bluetooth manager or the like in your menu's?
<zer0rez> krazkidd: byobu is my default heh, has it's ups and downs
<zer0rez> aight i'll be right
<swim> 10.10 the network connection icon on the top panel is gone.  What do I do to get it back???
<user5> http://turkey.spmgame.de/partner.php?ID=268414
<tripps> MrsB, yes. Under System->Preferences->Bluetooth. It's the same dialog box that comes up if I click on the BT notification area icon and choose preferences.
<moltenbobcat> Anyone have any success getting webcams working on flash sites? it work ok though v4l but it's kinda broken works half the time, is there a front end of some sort that I can push my webcam through and make it work better?
<MrsB> tripps do you have a fn key combination or button to turn BT on?
<shaneo> can someone help me with getting my broadcom sta wireless driver working it says disconnected
<tripps> MrsB, yes. And it's on. there is a BT notification light on my laptop.
<MrsB> tripps does it help to turn it off and back on again?
<tripps> MrsB, no
<dajhorn> swim: The "Network Manager" applet should be started by the default session.   To troubleshoot, run `nm-applet` at a terminal prompt and check whether you get the icon.
<Bob_Dole> does ubuntu, when boot with grub-efi, still not have 2D/3D acceleration?
<zer0rez> krazkidd: nope, still duplicating
<shaneo> cannot intialize the D-bus manager
<Bob_Dole> with a Radeon R500 chip*
<swim> dajhorn it says that it is already running, but i don't see it anywhere
<battle_warrior> computerwiz
<battle_warrior> could i pm u for a min?
<dajhorn> swim: Kill it and restart it.
<klinkicz> please how to add mounting  into  startup?  I'm tired of typing "sudou mount -t vboxsf  folder ~/share "  every time  I start my virtual ubuntu :(  (ubuntu 10.10)
<swim> do i just type stop nm-applet?
<zer0rez> krazkidd: ah hm i wonder if it's the if loop before it causing issues
<dajhorn> swim: `killall nm-applet`
<vic20gmr> is the guy who mentioned ktorrent still here? i cant remeber your name to save my life!
<Funcan> Can anybody point me at a howto that covers building a deb from all of a deb source pulled out of a pool (foo.orig.tar.gz, foo.dsc, foo.diff.gz) please?
<MrsB> tripps does 'hcitool dev' show anything?
<Funcan> There's no debian directory in the foo.orig.tar.gz
<dajhorn> swim: nm-applet is usually started by gnome-session.  start/stop won't work.
<tripps> MrsB, yes. hci0 and the MAC
<krazkidd> zer0rez, To test in the future, try 'sudo login'. That should reload your .profile (only in that shell).
<MrsB> tripps how about hcitool hci0 scan
<dajhorn> Funcan: `dpkg-source -x MyPackage.dsc` to unpack the source code, cd into the package directory, and then run `dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc`.
<strike_> salut à tous! je voudrais trouver un logiciel libre pour demultiplexer des films?? any idea??
<swim> i killed it, then when i restarted it it just says applet now removed from the notification area followed by some stuff on lower lines  dajhorn
<tripps> MrsB, nothing
<krazkidd> zer0rez, There are other files that function similar to .profile; do you have any of those with that line?
<dajhorn> swim: It said "applet now removed" when you restarted it?
<vic20gmr> oops wrong channel
<tripps> MrsB, note the devices are listed in the BT preferences dialog box, but I can't do anything with them other than choosing "remove"
<Devedse> My gnome-system-monitor is using 100% of my cpu a lot of the time, is this normal?
<MakaH> Greetings, I have a side by side installation of ubuntu 10.10 that i want to remove. this computer also has xp and win7 on it. how do i remove ubuntu and get rid of the grub menu?
<swim> "applet now removed from notification area"
<MrsB> tripps have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<tripps> MrsB, did that just now. Now hcitool dev shows no devices at all.
<MrsB> tripps no icon either?
<Funcan> dajhorn: That's a start, thanks. It is failing to find a changelog; is there somewhere that normally lives or do I need to recreate it by hand?
<shaneo> I have a problem with broadcom sta wireless driver. I am running Ubuntu 10.10. When i try to connect it says no networks found.
<tripps> MrsB, I see the icon, but it only gives me "Turn off bluetooth" and "preferences." Going to preferences dialog only shows "bluetooth is disabled" and a button to turn it on, which does nothing.
<dajhorn> swim: I just tried that on my workstation.  You should have gotten" Message: applet now embedded in the notification area"
<MakaH> Greetings, I have a side by side installation of ubuntu 10.10 that i want to remove. this computer also has xp and win7 on it. how do i remove ubuntu and get rid of the grub menu?
<dajhorn> Funcan: Welcome.  The changelog must be debian/changelog.
<MrsB> tripps I've run into the same problem. I think its a blue problem.
<MrsB> tripps bluez rather
<tripps> MrsB, ah. I guess I can blacklist it from laptop-mode so it won't trip it up.
<Funcan> dajhorn: Where does the changelog normally come (as i nwhat file) from when you do apt-get source?
<MrsB> tripps i'd like to know how to do that!
<zer0rez> krazkidd: nope no others have been modified
<tripps> MrsB, but everything comes back after a reboot. Shouldn't I be able to at least get it working again without rebooting? (the linux way ;0)
<zer0rez> that's what's weird i think it's this if loop that loads the line into $PATH
<dajhorn> swim: You may have accidentally resized or removed the Notification Area applet such that you can't see the icon.  Try resizing your panel items, or resetting your destkop entirely.
<krazkidd> zer0rez, did you just log out of X? Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login
<krazkidd> zer0rez, Then 'echo $PATH' and see if it still duplicates
<dajhorn> Funcan: The debian/changelog file is usually part of the diff file that you mentioned.
<MrsB> tripps you would think so. I haven't had any luck tho.
<MakaH> can someone tell me how to edit the grub2 file ?
<dajhorn> Funcan: You can also get that kind of error message if the debian/changelog file has a syntax error.   Run `debchange` inside the package directory and check whether it complains.
<An_Ony_Moose> great, a whole new problem
<An_Ony_Moose> The SPC files I'm trying to convert are loops
<Bob_Dole> I desire to boot my mac with EFI, and only boot Ubuntu (10.04 preferably) using Grub-EFI. My mac has a Radeon X1600, which is well supported by the Radeon Driver(the open source driver). Have there been enough advances to allow 3D Acceleration with this setup? Most I've been seeing about the issue is from '07 and '08, which claims it won't work because the drivers expect the VGA Bios, which is not provided by EFI.
<zer0rez> krazkidd: still dupes
<An_Ony_Moose> so the converter makes them loop forever, and produces very long output files that never end. Can anyone help me with this?
<dajhorn> Funcan: Remember that you'll need the Ubuntu development stack.  Things like the build-essential, devscripts, and debhelper packages.   `apt-get build-dep MyPackage` is also helpful.
<krazkidd> zer0rez, Ok...hm...
<MakaH> Hi there, I really need help. How can I uninstall ubuntu 10.10 and grub2 and not mess up the win 7 and xp already on this computer?
<zer0rez> krazkidd: weird hu
<zer0rez> i'll troubleshoot some more in a minute
<zer0rez> gotta run some errands
<tripps> MrsB, definitely on my system it is the USB_AUTOSUSPEND creating the problem methinks
<tripps> MrsB, on my system the BT hardware is on the USB bus
<dajhorn> MakaH: Boot into the Windows 7 system, run `diskpart` at a command prompt, and tell it to reinstall the MBR.
<zer0rez> exit
<MrsB> tripps on mine it was random and happened shortly after getting it started. I have a usb bt doodah. Once it died it wouldn't come back. I gave up on it in the end and plugged the phone in instead.
<LucidGuy> Anyone familiar with Sun GridEngine?   (Running on Ubuntu Server)
<sbeck> I have to go.
<tripps> MrsB, the blacklist on the autosuspend is pretty flaky too. I think I'll disable autosuspend all together. Now looking through the /etc/bluetooth conf files. Perhaps something hard coded there
<sbeck> Bye
<Funcan> dajhorn: Sorry, I didn't cd into the new source directory before running the 'dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc', working now. Many thanks
<Rav3nSw0rd> what's the best way to get a computer to auto establish an ssh connection to a server upon internet connection? I want it to always be connected regardless of how internet connection was established/terminated
<Bob_Dole> I'll brb.
<dajhorn> Funcan: Welcome.
<hdon> a recent kernel update ruin anyone else's sound?
<radi> guys, can anyone give me an article of how to make bootable usb from iso with d
<radi> dd
<ratul_> radi: use usb-vreator
<ratul_> radi: usb-creator u can find it in system> admin
<radi> im not using ubuntu atm
<dmar198> hey, this should be a pretty easy question: what is the best way to hear through output what is being being processed through input?
<Animagladius> What plugins do I need to play mp3s and wmas, again?
<ratul_> radi: what u r using?
<dajhorn> radi: If you are on Windows and need to create an Ubuntu disk, then try unetbootin.
<radi> mint debian
<dmar198> basically I want to connect the microphone to the speakers
<guntbert> !mint | radi
<ubottu> radi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tripps> MrsB, wondering if removing/reinserting kernel module would work (btusb and/or bluetooth)
<tripps> MrsB, also try experimenting with hciattach to manually do it
<strike_> hi where can i find a program for demultiplexing video???
<Animagladius> What plugins do I need to play mp3s and wma files again?
<Bob_Dole> and back
<ratul_> anima..: use gstreamer packages, if u try to run mp3 in rhythombox or mplayer, it will persue u to search for it
<MrsB> tripps give it a whirl, I'd be interested to know how you get on
<LjL> dmar198, you want to hear your microphone before or after it's processed by whatever audio software you have? if you want to hear it before, you can just use a mixer program to set your soundcard to pass through
<radi> i just asked how to do it with dd
<LjL> dmar198: recent ubuntu versions don't come with a mixer anymore, but you can easily install one
<radi> doesnt matter what distro you use -.-
<dmar198> LjL :: the latter would be best. What should I install?
<ratul_> anyone got idea to install packages in a "total" offline computer? ( I have the necessary deb packages, which I collectd from my /apt/archieves)
<LjL> dmar198: like gnome-alsamixer
<topper4125> @Animagladius the "Lame" Plugin should work for MP3, not sure about wma, I avoid them like the plague
<dmar198> okay I'll try that. Thanks, LjL
<radi> so does anyone know how to make bootable usb using dd ?
<dmar198> that's sudo apt-get gnome-alsamixer, right?
<ratul_> radi: what is dd?
<radi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<Animagladius> Aye, works perfectly now :) Thanks! You guys are awesome
<dmar198> animagladius...Spirit Sword?
<Animagladius> Yes.
<dajhorn> ratul_: Look at something like the apt-zip or apt-offline package.   There are several other utilities that do the same thing.
<MrsB> strike_ avidemux? or ffmpeg cli
<ratul_> dajhorn: thanks, but what are the other utilites?
<strike_> i'll try it thxs mrsB
<MrsB> yw
<dmar198> LjL :: I have alsamixer pulled up, and all the sound-bars are on, but nothing is different.
<dmar198> what do I do now?
<takoylhs> Hi i have some questions
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> dmar198, it's not the soundbars that you need to change, but the "mute" button or whatever it's called (i don't use gnome-alsamixer myself since i'm on KDE). but there should be some kind of toggle switch.
<takoylhs> i would like to make ubuntu the only os of my pc
<takoylhs> Is pinnacle Pctv tuner hybrid usb supported?
<SoL13666> êó
<quizme> hi
<SoL13666> russia yes&
<Bob_Dole> I desire to boot my mac with EFI, and only boot Ubuntu (10.04 preferably) using Grub-EFI. My mac has a Radeon X1600, which is well supported by the Radeon Driver(the open source driver). Have there been enough advances to allow 3D Acceleration with this setup? Most I've been seeing about the issue is from '07 and '08, which claims it won't work because the drivers expect the VGA Bios, which is not provided by EFI.
<dmar198> LjL :: 3 of them have "mute" radio buttons, but all are unchecked
<Pici> !ru | SoL13666
<ubottu> SoL13666: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dmar198> there's a fourth that has  a "rec." radio button," but whether I check that or not makes no difference
<quizme> i find that i always have to open 3 terminal windows and arrange them in the same way.  Is there a way to save multiple terminal window configurations?
<kaustavdm> quizme do you think using Terminator will help you?
<quizme> kaustadvdm does it do that ?
<kaustavdm> quizme I had used it previously, presently I actually work in different terminal windows when I have to do multiple task at the time. As far as I remember, it can
<karthick87> What's the difference between the CD version of Ubuntu and the DVD version of ubuntu??
<Vhozard> Packages
<Vhozard> DVD version comes with a lot of them
<canecorso> i want install ubuntu on my server
<canecorso> i want install apache on my server
<kana_> !list
<kaustavdm> quizme check the launchpad page of terminator https://launchpad.net/terminator it does help with opening "multiple terminals in one window". you can use "apt-get install terminator" to install it
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I have a fresh install of sshd on ubuntu 10.10, and my client's not able to connect to it, saying "Host key verification failed." without asking for password or authenticity or anything.
<Pici> !lamp | canecorso
<ubottu> canecorso: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<canecorso> !lamp
<cognitiaclaeves> I took over a brand new box running Ubuntu server LTS, did the apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.  Got a strange message that seemed to indicate that grub wouldn't be installed, and then, after successfully rebooting, did an apt-get dist-upgrade to get the remaining two kernel-related packages upgraded.  After the dist-upgrade, the system would no longer boot, throwing segfaults.  I'm reinstalling now, but wondered if anyone knew what that was.
<Pici> canecorso: Look at ubottu's response to you.
<kana_> leave
<cognitiaclaeves> This is my first time working with 10.04 server LTS.
<kana_> quit
<uncaer9> Hello. I'm using debian but ubuntu gots better support and is debian based. Teamspeak don't work with alsa, so i installed alsa osm emullation. Now i don't know what to put in .asoundrc to get working microphone through that OSS emulation.
<canecorso> webbynode is a good server???
<Pici> IsmAvatar: When you first connect to a new server over ssh it asks you to verify that the host key information is correct, your client either is somehow supressing that message, or answered 'no' to it.
<quizme> kaustadvdm thank you.  i installed it.
<krger> Actually.
<krger> It's probably a different host key from the one in ~/.ssh/known_hosts.
<kaustavdm> quizme glad i could help you. in fact you can give me feedback on how it helped you. in that case i can switch back to terminal :)
<krger> If it said "verification failed."
<Pici> krger: Usually it should alert you that it changed, rather than just completely failing.
<IsmAvatar> krger: it's a fresh install, and the client has no known_hosts file
<Pici> Although that depends on how the options are setup.
<cognitiaclaeves> what does the 'pae' mean at the end of the linux kernel version?
<Pici> !pae | cognitiaclaeves
<ubottu> cognitiaclaeves: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<cognitiaclaeves> ah.  I see.
<exmajor> Does anybody knows what's happens with Empathy 2.30.3 ? I can't connect to ICQ last two days :(
<quizme> kaustadvm is there a way to save configurations ?
<krger> Well then.
<IsmAvatar> Pici: the client is linux, so how might I go about finding out why it's suppressing that stuff and how to stop it, if that's what you suspect?
<kaustavdm> quizme sorry, I'm not sure. I just knew about the software. I'll install it now and let you know
<quizme> kaustavdm it's ok you don't have to go to that trouble
<Pici> IsmAvatar: I'd turn up the verbosity by appending a -v to the ssh command and see if anything pops out at you.
<Zevv> Hi all, is there a default way to prepare for a do-release-upgrade by downloading all packages in advance, like the --downlaod-only option on apt-get ?
<tripps> MrsB, hmmm doesn't appear disabling usb_autosuspend does the trick
<kaustavdm> quizme no problem. it will help me as well. atleast it will push my laziness to try out the software
<IsmAvatar> Pici: debug1: read_passphrase: can't open /dev/tty: Device busy
<tripps> MrsB, seems all USB devices get reset upon resume
<cognitiaclaeves> Ok.  I've gotten the "You chose not to install GRUB to any devices" ... it's lying.  I chose /dev/sda.  How do I fix this?
<MrsB> tripps you're a step beyond me at least. Let me know if you do find a solution please!
<quizme> kaustavdm: i don't think u can save.  but maybe it's possible to config it with the start-up command..
<cognitiaclaeves> ( 10.04 LTS server )
<kaustavdm> quizme that can be possible. i'm trying to look it up in the docs
<dmar198> hey LjL, can you help me again? The solution still isn't working
<quizme> kaustavdm: http://www.tenshu.net/terminator/  <--- here's the website btw
<LjL> dmar198, please pastebin the output of "amixer"
<Pici> IsmAvatar: Hrm.  I've not seen that error before myself.  A quick google search reveals that it may have something to do with how you hve your ssh jails setup.  I've not done any of those sort of setups myself though.
<Guest83340> i went from an ubuntu 10.04 install to a mythbuntu install via an update. Is there a way I can go to ubuntu 10.10 or even back to 10.04 without a fresh install?
<kaustavdm> quizme: i'm already looking it up in that website and in the man page for terminator
<dmar198> LjL :: I'll be glad to, if you can tell me what amixer is and how to find its output
<dmar198> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<dmar198>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum
<dmar198>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<dmar198>   Limits: Playback 0 - 64
<dmar198>   Mono:
<FloodBot1> dmar198: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmar198>   Front Left: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
<IsmAvatar> Pici: do you think it's just a problem for this particular client, and another client running, say, a fresh ubuntu 10.10 install wouldn't have this problem?
<Pici> IsmAvatar: It could very well be.
<kaustavdm> quime: i'll leave now. i'll look it up and let you know. also please let me know if you find any way out
<IsmAvatar> Pici: I'm happy with that. I was just using this client cuz I had it handy - it might not be a good client to test with.
<Kenjiro> ok, thanks to google I found a solution to my problem: reinstall grub
<Kenjiro> after reinstalling grub I could get the "apt-get dist-upgrade" going without errors
<quizme> how do u view the version of your package with apt-get ?
<erUSUL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dmar198> LjL : here is my amixer stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/535304/
<IsmAvatar> Pici: thanks for your help. I'll try with a, er hem, 'normal' client later, and come back if I need more help :-)
<Pici> IsmAvatar: okay :)
<LjL> dmar198: wow, is that the whole output. i expected more stuff. to me, the way it's set up seems like it should make you hear the microphone...
<dmar198> LjL :: any ideas?
<dmar198> should I turn up stuff past 50%?
<cognitiaclaeves> What does it mean when apt tells me that packages were held back?
<Vhozard> <cognitiaclaeves> That means that they were not upgraded, because that would result in dependencies problems.
<Gh0sty> is there a way to always mute the pc at startup?
<Gh0sty> handy for laptops
<Vhozard> +1
<dmar198> LjL :: I used pulsemixer to turn up everything possible to 100%
<Vhozard> I want to know that too ^
<cognitiaclaeves> Vhozard: Will that just clear by itself over time?  They are linux-generic-pae and family.
<Gh0sty> dmar198: I had a script which worked up to now
<Gh0sty> but in 10.10 that seems to get overridden by something else
<dmar198> then I typed amixer into the terminal and the output it gave me still had several things still at 50%, I don't know why
<Vhozard> <cognitiaclaeves> When newer packages come out that will not cause those problems, everything will be updated.
<dmar198> gh0sty :: sorry to hear that
<cognitiaclaeves> Vhozard: Cool.  Thanks.
<dmar198> I still can't hear my microphone input in my speakers though
<LjL> dmar198: i'm not familiar with pulsemixer, but i'm not really sure it touches the actual soundcard controls. still, i'm confused by this.
<Guest83340> I went from an ubuntu 10.04 install to mythbuntu via package manager..is there a way i can go to ubuntu 10.10 or even back to 10.04 without a fresh install?
<Gh0sty> lets retry
<dmar198> okay I tried it in alsamixer and everything is up to 97% +
<LjL> dmar198: have you tried hitting Space on the microphone slider in alsamixer?
<dmar198> the sound still is non-existent though
<dmar198> LjL :: I don't see anything on the slider that says "space," I clicked it and hit the spacekey on my keyboard, but nothing obvious happened
<dmar198> (it = the slider)
<LjL> yes i meant the space key
<dmar198> nothing apparently happened
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Guest83340> I went from an ubuntu 10.04 install to mythbuntu via package manager..is there a way i can go to ubuntu 10.10 or even back to 10.04 without a fresh install?	
<LjL> dmar198: maybe your soundcard just doesn't have that capability, although all the ones i've had did. but it does seem like yours has a limited number of controls
<dmar198> evening wildcard
<axle3d> hi, what is the default dark gtk theme that the latest ubuntu comes with called? (am on a diff dist)
<annecy> i accidentally started up fluxbox by selecting it from the login menu and I can't get back to gnome
<dmar198> it has a microphone and speakers. Is there a way to do it, with latency?
<dmar198> I know the mic works because soundrecorder works, and the speakers work because I can hear videos I play on youtube, etc.
<Guest83340> anyone?
<sbeck> Guest83340, you can make a dist-upgrade.
<realcooluser> Guest83340, install ubuntu-desktop via via the Mythbuntu Control Centre.
<Guest83340> thank you
<Paolo_CT> Hi there, I installed ubuntu in a desktop, but when I poweroff it, it show the screen saying everything is shutting down, but I have to manually shut it down pushing the power botton. Any suggestions?
<digitalstimulus> is there any way to specify the password for ssh to execute a single command then logout?  Security is not a concern in this case
<RottNKorpse> not a very active room today
<Vhozard> Howto fix this? http://pastebin.com/QD1bgewj
<Ebrahem> anyone using ubuntu 64bit + virtualbox?
<axle3d> whats the default dark ubuntu gtk theme called?
<RottNKorpse> yes Ebrahem
<RottNKorpse> axle3d its called Ambiance
<Ebrahem> RottNKorpse, have you tried windows 7 64bit guest? and how's the performance? my system keeps freezing
<Bob_Dole> I desire to boot my mac with EFI, and only boot Ubuntu (10.04 preferably) using Grub-EFI. My mac has a Radeon X1600, which is well supported by the Radeon Driver(the open source driver). Have there been enough advances to allow 3D?
<Ebrahem> RottNKorpse, also what version of ubuntu?
<dragonkeeper> my sound has gone so buggy ;/    defualt sound manager isnt working
<RottNKorpse> I dont run a win7 guest...I run an xp...it is more forgiving for performance and can run whatever windows app I need to so really no point in win7 guest
<RottNKorpse> i use 10.10
<Bogus8> Anyone using a Solid State Drive for their root partition?
<Ebrahem> no issues?
<Bogus8> Would an 8 gig drive be good enough for a CLI only Server install?
<adder> Hello, my (auto) eth0 does not work properly, my switch seems to have something to do with it cause last week I moved it from the part of the network connected to the switch, and put it with direct contact to the router. The eth0 didn't work after that, not knowing what the problem was or how to fix it I reinstalled ubuntu, and it worked. Now when I'm moving it back to the switch part of the network the same thing happens (it still wor
<adder> ks with the direct connection to the router), and I don't feel like reinstalling again... anyone know what the issue might be?
<goltoof_> axle3d:   i use aero-ion3.1 for controls and something called "Black" for window border..  i like
<RottNKorpse> Ebrahem there is an issue with VB when upgrading from 3.1 to 3.2 but nothing else
<Bogus8> obviously I'd be running some real HD's for the real storage
<goltoof_> axle3d:   doesn't answer your question, i know
<GreenBoss> hello
<adder> (it still works with the direct connection to the router). And I don't feel like reinstalling every time I move it. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<RottNKorpse> goltoof doesnt need to I already did
<alienkid10> can fspot show aslideshow on my projector if so how?
<bigdad1e> can anyone help me with installing a dhcp?
<goltoof_> RottNKorpse:   oh thx!
<RottNKorpse> adder what is the issue...if you have it connected to the router why do you need to move it?
<goltoof_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<networks> Im having issues creating an install usbstick of ubuntu 10,10server using unetbootn
<networks> anybody have issues with this? memtest doesn't even work
<bigdad1e> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html is the tutorial i am using but im stuck at the second step
<sresu> $ sudo  sleep 900; pm-suspend -  gives This utility may only be run by the root user. What should be the correct approach?
<networks> and i can'[t install it complains about not having cdrom
<d0nus> hey guys. the close button switched from left to right. how do i get it to the left? :(
<GreenBoss> help needed with the connecting to the internet, i am connected to the wireless modem, but i can't open any site......
<Thunderfox> Hi All, updated to ubuntu 10 yesterday on a dualboot system. Now, after a spotless update ubuntu is trying to startup but "hangs" after a couple of secs. I asume that it might be something with my graphics card since my screen falls back to stand-by mode (so, nog signal from my pc anymore) Anyone with good ideas????? BTW: starting up in "safe mode" doesn't do the track too.
<d0nus> it really creeps me out
<goltoof_> d0nus:  use a different theme
<tripps> MrsB, it appears the problem really is suspending/resuming and not laptopmode at all
<yxz97> How is possible that still Yahoo Mail appears that has not been tested with my operating system ?
<tripps> MrsB, see this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/591298
<yxz97> Ubuntu of course!
<Virtus> I have a quick question.. why is it that when installing ubuntu server 10.10 from a usb stick, the installer installs GRUB on the bloody USB stick... >.<
<RottNKorpse> alienkid10 yes fspot can...just hook it to a projector then add files in the order you want and press play...thats it
<goltoof_> Thunderfox:  so it's hanging for a couple secs? that's it?
<T-rock007> Is there any way to undo a rm -rf command
<d0nus> thanks
<tripps> MrsB, doing killall bluetooth-applet ; bluetooth-applet does the trick
<alienkid10> does fspots window need to be on the projector?
<adder> <RottNKorpse> because i usualy have the laptop in my room (where I got a switch to my other computer), but from time to time I move it down to the basement and connect it down there (where the router is). Also I hate having this kind of problem since it probably means something is wrong with the OS...
<T-rock007> Is there any way to undo a rm -rf command
<goltoof_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sresu> !repeat
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss what error do you get
<axle3d> ok cool. and what the default icon theme called?
<RottNKorpse> T-rock007 pretty much no and why on earth would you do that
<GreenBoss> on fire fox i get unable to connect
<T-rock007> because i did that by accident to everything in my home folder
<T-rock007> and i need my data back
<alienkid10> nvm figured it out
<alienkid10> thanks!
<RottNKorpse> adder if you have a laptop best thing is just hook it to your wifi if you move it that often
<annecy> hey. how do get out of fluxbox and back to regular old compiz?
<goltoof_> T-rock007:   idk the answer but yeah you should try not doing recursive anything by accident ;)
<Virtus> T-rock007, Try a Hirens boot cd, there are some tools on it to restore deleted data and such
<T-rock007> whats a hirens boot cd
<evandrox> #br-ubuntu
<Virtus> T-rock007, its a boot cd with tools on it.. google it
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: on fire fox i get unable to connect
<T-rock007> ok ill try it
<goltoof_> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Virtus> T-rock007, you can even restore deleted partitions.. so I think you shall have luck with your home folder :)
<adder> <RottNKorpse> Yeah, would do if I had one. And it's not that often I move it.
<RottNKorpse> T-rock007 try this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<T-rock007> ok ill try it thx man
<RottNKorpse> adder what router is it...make and model
<Thunderfox> btw: tried google already but without finding the cure....  ;-)
<goltoof_> great guide RottNKorpse  thanks for sharing..
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss have you tried another browser?
<RottNKorpse> welcome goltoof
<eWill> I'm trying to create an archive on command line, and output to a dir on a Windows box.  The following does not work (instead it creates a folder tree "smb:/will-pc/share" in the current dir and creates the archive there:    7z a -t7z smb://will-pc/share/rb.7z rb.txt
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: how when i cannot install any?
<GreenBoss> btw i am a linux newb
<RottNKorpse> you could have done so before the issue...not a psychic here
<moes> What is a god channel for help with java on ubuntu ??
<Virtus> Ive just installed ubuntu 10.10 server from a usb stick.. but for some reason the installer installed GRUB on the usb stick... how can I avoid that ?
<moes> good
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: its ok, i thought there was a way :P
<nshardy> hi anyone can give me how can i make a VPN
<RottNKorpse> grub is what ubuntu uses to boot so Virtus why is that an issue for you
<nshardy> hi
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss
<Virtus> RottNKorpse, well, I dont what to keep my usb stick in the server, in order for it to boot..
<RottNKorpse> if you have net and just firefox issue then there is
<Virtus> Im wondering why grub got installed on the usb stick Ive used to install ubuntu server from
<MrsB> tripps that sounds too easy!
<GreenBoss> i think it is an all around issue
<ubuntu_> español?
<ubuntu_> kièn habla español
<GreenBoss> thats what i figured from trying to fix it my self
<mneptok> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss in terminal = sudo apt-get install epiphany
<ale_ale> Hi. I'm trying to mount a hfs+ truecrypt volume on linux, previously having had journaling disabled and hfsplus package installed, but I don't succeed mounting the volume. When typing "truecrypt --filesystem=hfs /dev/sda2 /media/disk" mount says: "Error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/truecrypt1" and tells me to check the dmesg, which says in the last three lines "[633995.494981] hfs: unable to find HFS+ super
<ale_ale> [633995.501682] device-mapper: ioctl: unable to remove open device truecrypt1; [634133.443738] hfs: can't find a HFS filesystem on dev dm-3." Any idea what could be wrong? thanks
<FloodBot1> ale_ale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> donde escribo eso?
<mneptok> ubuntu_: aqui
<mneptok> ubuntu_: /join #ubuntu-es
<moes>  What is a good channel for help with java on ubuntu
<RottNKorpse> Virtus maybe you took a wrong turn somewhere and installed it on the stick itself instead of the comp
<mneptok> moes: this channel
<RottNKorpse> moes ask your question
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: thats what i figured from trying to fix it my self
<adder> <RottNKorpse> mici KN-S1060
<Virtus> RottNKorpse, I could only see my Raid drive in the partitioning part of the installation, witch wonders me why grub got installed on the usb stick (as it did not show up as a harddisk)...
<Thunderfox> Anyone knows why ubuntu hangs during startup after update to ubuntu 10? Couple of secs after startup my screens falls back to stand-by (so, no signal from PC anymore) and that's all. Might be graphics card problem? And more important: How do I get Ubuntu to start (recovery mode doesn't work as wel).... Ubuntu previous version worked smoothly!
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: E: Unable to locate package epiphany
<RottNKorpse> lame
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss sorry forgot thats the gen name not pkg name
<mneptok> GreenBoss: epiphany-browser
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<moes> mneptok..Have installed jre1.6.0_22 on ubuntu 10.04 on games yahoo I do not get the pop up for tables in dominoes all other games work
<tientala> hello
<mneptok> moes: that sounds like a Y! issue and not a Java issue
<bigdad1e> i need help with my dhcp server. i have installed everything and its running now i need help configuring it
<annecy> please, does anybody know how to change fluxbox to compiz?
<goltoof_> bigdad1e:   try #networking if no one helps here
<tientala> where are you from?
<bigdad1e> goltoof_: thanks
<reggie_> hey folks just installed ubuntu server and installed gui, problem is I cant access synaptic from gnome, will not aloow me to authenticate although I set myself up as admin, is there a specific group I need to be a part of before I can access synaptic?
<fornext> someone here with samsung clp 310 printer?
<ayush_> which are the companies that sell laptops with ubuntu (or any other linux distro) pre-installed?
<mneptok> ayush_: System76, Zareason, Dell ....
<eWill> Does anyone know why I can't compress a file, if the destination is on a network (destination is on a Windows 7 box, and I'm using Samba)
<RottNKorpse> annecy fluxbox and compiz are not the same thing
<tripps> MrsB, the applet is definitely the problem. Even taking down bt with hciconfig down and then bringing it back up, then restarting the bluetooth-applet makes everything work
<RottNKorpse> annecy but compiz works with gnome
<Zevv> (re-asking, sorry:) Hi all, is there a default way to prepare for a do-release-upgrade by downloading all packages in advance, like the --downlaod-only option on apt-get ?
<enathu> Does anyone know how to backup to a different folder using remastersys? (default folder is home)
<ayush_> mneptok, are there specific dell models that ship with ubuntu or can you request them to install ubuntu on any laptop they sell?
<reggie_> does anyone know about ubuntu server?
<RottNKorpse> so logout of your session and at the bottom you will see an options button....then where it says Window Manager change that to Gnome and then you can run compiz
<mneptok> ayush_: http://dell.com/ubuntu
<goltoof_> ayush_:   i think dell does.. but not exclusively
<annecy> RottNKorpse: i chose fluxbox from the login menu as an experiment and i would like to switch back
<MrsB> tripps Thats good news then, I'll see if i can still find the doodah and give it another go, thanks for your help :)
<Seppoz> how to get the ubuntu version im running?
<goltoof_> Seppoz:   uname -a
<Seppoz> just gives me the kernel infos
<RottNKorpse> or buy any computer and just format and install ubuntu...simple and if you get a win7 pc then you got a lincense key for win7 if you need it later
<annecy> RottNKorpse: what you are saying doesn't work
<lazarus_> hey anyone need help?
<dragonkeeper> can someone help me ?
<enathu> Does anyone know how to backup to a different folder using remastersys? (default folder is home)
<tripps> MrsB, clearly for me the best idea is to kill the applet and restart it upon resume using scripts
<ActionParsnip> dragonkeeper: wassup?
<guest> list
<mneptok> Seppoz: lsb_release -a
<RottNKorpse> thats how you get fluxbox to start so should be how you get gnome back
<goltoof_> lazarus... meet dragonkeeper
<Seppoz> thanks
<annecy> RottNKorpse: nope
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535319/
<dragonkeeper> ActionParsnip   i have gotten ubuntu to play my line in sound   but i cant control the volume on it or mute it   ( can only do it with main volume)
<RottNKorpse> Seppoz would you like just the ubuntu version OR ALL info about your comp
<MrsB> tripps my problem wasnt related to suspend's but it was same symptoms so hopefully that will cure them too
<dragonkeeper> ActionParsnip  oh also if i cant the input device  it still plays
<stephen__> my ubuntu says no updates available when i only have 6.06. any help?
<ActionParsnip> annecy: to get gnome,log off,click your name then select gnome at the bottom, enter your pass, hit enter
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss start up your Software Center
<RottNKorpse> try that way
<realcooluser> yxz97, Linux tends to remain unsupported officially by many companies, however the community usually does a good job of getting things to work, eventually.   I know the web version of yahoo messenger has worked great with the versions of Linux I have tried (with firefox) Almost all webmail pages work just fine with Linux as well.
<enathu> is there any other application available to backup my current ubuntu install rather than remastersys?
<rww> stephen__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: how?
<ActionParsnip> dragonkeeper: I'm useless with sound issues dude. Sorry
<RottNKorpse> ActionParsnip basically what I said :)
<dragonkeeper> ActionParsnip  ok
<RottNKorpse> Applications -> Software Center
<reggie_> what is the irc for ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> stephen__: 6.06 is dead dude
<rww> ActionParsnip: on the contrary, it's supported until 2011 on servers
<stephen__> i am aware but i cannot upgrade
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: ok
<rww> reggie_: #ubuntu-server
<stephen__> it says it is the latest version
<ActionParsnip> !ircd | reggie_
<RottNKorpse> search for epiphany in there
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<rww> stephen__: did you click Check at the bottom?
<stephen__> yes
<RottNKorpse> anncey it work now
<reggie_> thank you rww do you know a little bit about ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> stephen__: there is no support for it here. The release is dead
<enathu> <stephen__> Try Alt+F2 and type update-manager -d
<liam_> anyone need help i will try to assist
<stephen__> already tried that. doesn't work
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: not entirely dead.
<rww> enathu: The -d switch to update-manager and do-release-upgrade is for upgrading to unreleased development versions of Ubuntu, and should not be given in this channel.
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: failed to download,,, check your internet connection
<rww> stephen__: follow the "Network Upgrade from 6.06 for Ubuntu Servers" steps, then
<stephen__> i also tried the -c and it does not work
<shiftingcontrol> i m using ubuntu studio 9.10 can i upgreade directly to 10.10 ?
<MrsB> tripps good luck and thanks, I have to go
<ActionParsnip> stephen__: is in server or desktop install
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: true, hence ^
<enathu> rww: ok. sorry about that!
<RottNKorpse> stephen_ have you tried downloading the iso from ubuntu.comm and burning it to disc to upgrade that way...it probably wont work to be honest and you will more than likely have to reformat so backup your stuff first
<rww> enathu: no problem, common mistake ;)
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: you must upgrade to lucid first, or clean install maverick
<intrader> Hi, I have a strange situation with the Permissions tab of the context menu Properties of a shell script. I click on the execute checkbox - momentarily it does check, but then resets. The file is in a folder within a USB volume
<enathu> rww: cool!
<ActionParsnip> intrader: what sort of file system is the file on?
<annecy> how do I logout from fluxbox
<intrader> I think it is FAT
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParsnip:if i upgrade to lucid will my mysql database contents and installed package in 9.10 ll be gone ?
<stephen__> when looking up the sources list it has breezy in there. sort of like half dapper half breezy
<RottNKorpse> shiftingcontrol direct upgrades are from the previous release only
<intrader> ActionParsnip, it is FAT
<yxz97> realcooluser, I understand some companies do not support Linux software, but what I don't understand is why a service such as the one that yahoo provides, when I login in the mail says that the OS is not
<shiftingcontrol> RottNKorpse:what does that mean ?
<RottNKorpse> shiftingcontrol upgrade will not remove your applications
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: they will beupgraded alongside, the database data will stand but should be backed up if it is of value, upgrade or not
<karthick87> How to access root folder in kubuntu?
<yxz97> realcooluser, supported, since the browser should no relies on the OS to provide the service
<enathu> can anyone know how to backup to different location rather than home folder using remastersys Backup?
<RottNKorpse> it means 9.10 goes to 10.4 and 10.4 to 10.10 but 9.10 cant go to 10.10
<goltoof_> yxz97:  same situation occurs with microsoft based services like silverlight
<guest> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> intrader: that's why, fat can't hold linux permissions. Is it a script? A windows app?
<realcooluser> yxz97, Linux has a wide variety of configurations, rather than officially support all of them, Yahoo just claims they are unsupported to avoid having to deal with any support issues.  You can always feel free to come here to ask support questions if you do have problems however.
<shiftingcontrol> RottNKorpse:ok,will take back and try for the upgrade
<intrader> ActionParsnip, it is a unix script
<guest> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dragonkeeper> my line in plays on ubuntu 10.10     but i have no control over it  and if i change input device it still plays   if i try mute it will still play   only way i can turn it down is using main volume /..\ can someone help to fix this ?
<RottNKorpse> shiftingcontrol BACKUP! :)
<yxz97> realcooluser, thank you
<intrader> ActionParsnip, it used to be able to do this (withing the last 2 weeks)
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss you still here?
<shiftingcontrol> RottNKorpse:sure:)
<chris____> uhm can anyone help me reenable the little network indicator on the indoicator applet? i accidentally removed it
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: how do you mean "root folder"?
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: yes
<enathu> I can't change the backup location as I am running out of space in my home dir. Does anyone know how to backup to different location rather than home folder using remastersys Backup?
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss any news or waiting on me?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: then use: sh /path/to/scriptname and it will work
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: waiting on you... lol
<alienkid10> how do I get to auto DJ in banshee?
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: failed to download,,, check your internet connection
<RottNKorpse> enathu shouldnt backup to home anyway should backup to external drive or to the cloud...otherwise its pointless
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss have you contacted your ISP yet?
<ActionParsnip> chris____: alt+f2 and run: nm-applet ,you don't need it if networking is already configured though
<intrader> ActionParsnip, can't use the context menu anymore?
<chris____> thanks
<ActionParsnip> intrader: no idea, could make a nautilus script for it
<enathu> RottNKorpse: indeed. That's why I am here. Do you know how to change the backup default destination in Remastersys Backup?
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: no,,, as i am connected on the same network now,,, i thought it was a linux problem
<UbbyUser> hi all! I'm now using Ubuntu Live and I like to know if there's a way to check *now* and in-live my two sata-hdd to find and fix bad sectors? Disk Utility says "disk has a few bad sectors"
<RottNKorpse> enathu it should have some kind of preferences or options window but sorry I dont use that particular app - I use Back In Time and Simple Backup
<intrader> ActionParsnip, very inconvenient - I carry the USB between unices mostly. Only once in a while I use Windows XP
<ActionParsnip> intrader: fat cannot hold linux permissions. Its far too basic,as is ntfs. So the only way wouldbe to copy the script to a linux file system to change the executable bit and use it there
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss it could be but it could also be that your ISP has connection on your IRC port but not on Port 80 which is for websites
<netik> Hello friends from abroad. I have little question. Is it possible to write .exe programs (in delphi) on linux? I have Lubuntu 10.04 PL, and Wine.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, so what changed recently?
<enathu> RottNKorpse: It doesn't have itself. By using Back In Time, can I able to backup all my settings and apps in my current installation?
<stefanos> hello, how caN I EDIT GRUB in order to boot in 3 secs?
<stefanos> soz caps
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: i am browsing through my other laptop
<ActionParsnip> UbbyUser: badsectors == disk is dying. You may find some joyin fsck but ultimately the device will fail soon
<chris____> ActionParsnip: i did that and it still isn't there, do i need to relog or something?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I had a long conversation that was flagged as a bug before the release of Maverick about the behavior of .sh files from USBs
<ActionParsnip> intrader: nothing, that's how it is
<RottNKorpse> what os does it have GreenBoss
<GreenBoss> vista
<Paulo39> hi there. a few time ago i start using emerald. now i have all windows from any app without the superior bar where used to be the close/minimize/maximize buttons. how can i fix this?
<RottNKorpse> enathu BIT can technically do that but its not that simple...it saves files and folders but since linux saves preferences into files it technically could
<intrader> ActionParsnip, it had been working well until about a couple of weeks ago. I still have the access time to the Smalltalk image file
<Gh0sty> anyone can help me trace a startup issue, I would like to know when and where sound volume gets reset on startup ...
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss is this a fresh install of ubuntu
<RottNKorpse> and what version of it
<GreenBoss> yes 10.10
<ActionParsnip> intrader: the file extension doesn't mean anything in linux dude, if you remove the .sh it will still work. People use it as a denotion of code use (people use .py for python too) but file extensions are really only used by windows
<RottNKorpse> so the default FF install isnt working
<RottNKorpse> and has it worked at all
<ActionParsnip> intrader: you can name a png file to .sh and it doesn't get read as a script, the OS knows its a png
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: huh?
<UbbyUser> ActionParsnip: ty for answering me! Is there a way to move bad sectors in a given area and mark them unusable as a non-existent, I do not care if it reduces the capacity of the HDD
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss has it worked at all or is it always been messed up since install
<nikolaj_basher> Hi, how can I tjeck If af device is mounted with bash script?
<enathu> RottNKorpse: I should check it out and I wanted to backup all my settings as I have customised all my setting to suits with my needs.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, the 'shebang' tells the OS what kind of a script it is. That is a venerable tradition in unices.
<RottNKorpse> Gh0sty System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications and look for PulseAudio
<ActionParsnip> UbbyUser: not sure. Id just makesure backups are recent and get a new drive
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: i just installed it 10 minutes ago,,, so i guess,,, yes
<GreenBoss> lol
<ActionParsnip> intrader: exactly, so .sh file means nothing
<lfionne> which is chinese ubuntu channel ?
<RottNKorpse> enathu backing up everything to sync it with another install isnt really possible but most apps have preference export like Compiz and Filezilla
<RottNKorpse> enathu if you wanted to create an image of your install you could and then just install that image on a new machine
<ghostlines> anyone know how to automatically skip drives that are not attached to machine, but are present in fstab? I automatically mount my external but sometimes I disconnect it
<intrader> ActionParsnip, however, not long ago the context menu displayed a '-' in the execute checkbox and allowed me to change. Then the shell file would open a dialog that ask me if it was ok to exeute.
<RottNKorpse> GreenBoss it sounds like there was an error in your Ubuntu install...is everything else working fine?
<Dramatic> test
<GreenBoss> yes
<Dramatic> great ...it works =)
<enathu> RottNKorpse: but Remastersys Backup does it. It creates a iso image with your all settings. Unfortunately, I don't have the space to save the backup. It always creates the iso image in home folder.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I am doing a `chmod a+x` on it, and we will see
<RottNKorpse> oh ok you want to create an iso image
<Dramatic> Anyone got experience in installing ubuntu server 10.10 on an IBM eServer x445?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: make sure the partition is mounted writable
<erUSUL> Dramatic: --> #ubuntu-server
<intrader> ActionParsnip, how?
<Dramatic> I get some strange Clock-Fails when using more than two Symetric Multiprocessing Modules.
<stefanos> how can i update grub?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: run: mount ,it will tell you the mountoptions used
<RottNKorpse> enathu try this...it should help you http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19446/make-a-drive-image-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<enathu> RottNKorpse: How can I create an image of my current installation settings? Is there any other apps like Remastersys Backup available?
<ActionParsnip> stefanos: sudo update-grub
<intrader> ActionParsnip, how inconvenient for FAT volumes
<GreenBoss> RottNKorpse: everything else seems good
<Guest94785> does anybody know how to install the flash plugin for firefox
<enathu> RottNKorpse: Thanks for the link. I am checking it now..
<E0> Hello everyone!
<Dramatic> What is the problem? I get: "Marking TSC unstable due to: check_tsc_sync_source failed." when trying to install Ubuntu Server 10.10 on an x86 machine.
<RottNKorpse> Guest94785 please use a better nick next and do you have 32bit or 64bit
<ilovefairuz> !flash | Guest94785
<ubottu> Guest94785: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<e0> sorry
<e0> i have 32bit
<RottNKorpse> then as the bot said click that link
<RottNKorpse> 64bit is the only part it gets complicated
<annecy> i enabled fluxbox and i would like to get back to normal. i can choose failsafe gnome from the login menu but choosing GNOME sends me back to fluxbox. I try to disable automatic login in gdmsetup but I cannot unlock the window
<RottNKorpse> wlecome enathu it should solve it for you and it will enable you to save it wherever you want including an external drive or a flashdrive if you have one big enough
<RottNKorpse> annecy thats interesting...it sends you back to fluxbox odd
<krunal> someone tell me why ubuntu web browsing is so slow
<enathu> RottNKorpse: but, the post seems to describe how to make the clone of hard drive. Do you think, which can able me to restore my current installation to install another machine as it is?
<RottNKorpse> krunal because you internet is slow
<stefanos> <ActionParsnip> thank you
<ilovefairuz> krunal: this is unrelated to ubuntu itself, it could be your connection speed or DNS  settings
<krunal> no RottNKorpse  my internet is far from slow
<annecy> RottnKorpse: maybe  it's because i logged into it as "Blank" user?
<RottNKorpse> enathu a clone is an exact copy of your current install so yea in theory
<e0> sorry again, i've used IRC long time ago last time and this is a new client for me, I don't see the link, can you forward it pls?
<krunal> how come my windows computers surf the web blazing fast
<RottNKorpse> annecy that is questionable indeed
<RottNKorpse> you could try loading into gnome safe and then uninstalling fluxbox
<RottNKorpse> but I've never seen that happen before so cant guarantee it will work
<enathu> indeed RottNKorpse but is that clone can not be a image to install the system later on the system? isn't it? Does the clone will act as live cd? #curious
<trollboy> what is the defacto vpn system for ubuntu?
<Dramatic> Some IBM Server gurus here?
<ilovefairuz> Dramatic: /join #ubuntu-server
<itissid> Hey
<RottNKorpse> Krunal what are you using to surf on bot
<RottNKorpse> both
<annecy> RottnKorpse: that's what i think. i saw something else kilall -HUP gdm. also startgnome but that don't work for me
<itissid> I see an error saying unknown command export_symbol on boot and it drops me into a grub shell
<itissid> Ubuntu 64bit 10.10
<RottNKorpse> well if you do try my suggestion good luck :)
<RottNKorpse> enathu not sure if it makes a live or not
<itissid> Any help here appreciated
<krunal> RottNKorpse, i've used chrome, firefox, chromium, ephiphany
<litone> az
<enathu> RottNKorpse: any way, thank you for your cool yet speedy responses. You rock man! :)
<RottNKorpse> how the crap is epiphany slow...that is interesting
<brianBTB> does anyone know what the @@@@ gol.dll is?? I am getting an error in wine saying i need it
<RottNKorpse> are you dual booting or is ubuntu the only os?
<RottNKorpse> brianBTB what are you trying to run or install that asks for that
<itissid> RottNKorpse, I am dual booting I installed linux after the windows
<brianBTB> legoracers.exe
<brianBTB> run.
<itissid> Ubuntu*
<brianBTB> i am trying to run legoracers.exe no disk version.
<Dramatic> If someone got experience with ubuntu running on IBM server please Message me...need assistance.
<diogo_79> hi
<ActionParsnip> brianBTB: have you checked the appdb for wine?
<brianBTB> ?
<diogo_79> anyone nows how to develop flash sites on ubuntu?
<brianBTB> appdb?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | brianBTB
<ubottu> brianBTB: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<e0> Guys, I a have specific issue with my hardware google can't find: in 10.04 Samsung Q1 Ultra Premium build-in mice control device does not work, although in my Q1U it war perfectly working with the same version. What can I check to start? Could you please point me to right channel at least?
<diogo_79> is there an open platform
<krunal> RottNKorpse, i dunno but i did do some googling and saw that i wasn't the only person that is experiencing slow web browsing
<RottNKorpse> enathu welcome...whish I could help more
<RottNKorpse> brianBTB thats what I thought...I doubt it will work
<ActionParsnip> e0: try there boot options: i8024.reset and/or i8024.nomux=1 and/or irpo
<realcooluser> Best way to backup a windows drive that has two partitions onto another hard drive so I can restore it later if something bad happens.  (best is defined as fastest, without saving too much useless space)
<RottNKorpse> krunal how slow is slow
<ActionParsnip> irqpoll ,sorry
<brianBTB> thanks guys. will look at link and at #winehq
<ActionParsnip> realcooluser: dd to make a directimage
<techlife> new to irc..is this the window that I can get some support for ubuntu remix on a eeepc notebook?
<Dramatic> I get: "Marking TSC unstable due to: check_tsc_sync_source failed." when trying to install 10.10 server on a MultiCPU system. Any clue?
<ActionParsnip> techlife: sure is
<krunal> RottNKorpse, 10 seconds to connect (before the page starts to load)
<techlife> kool
<RottNKorpse> Dramatic go to the #ubuntu-server channel
<ActionParsnip> Dramatic: did you md5 test the file you downloaded?
<realcooluser> ActionParsnip, I have used dd before, I was hoping for something that would ignore the unused stuff, but I guess I'll just back it all up.
<Dramatic> RottNKorpse: On this server?
<itissid> RottNKorpse, Any idea how i may fix this mess...
<ActionParsnip> realcooluser: you could rsync the data to another partition
<RottNKorpse> Dramatic it is but Action may be able to help you smart cookie
<ActionParsnip> realcooluser: fast and dirty ;) data only
<techlife> so i just installed ubuntu remix maverick on a eeepc 1005hab model..everything seems to be working out fine except for the webcam..does anyone know if the web cam is supported or suggestions on getting it to work?
<RottNKorpse> techlife is that a netbook?
<ActionParsnip> techlife: run: lsusb ,websearch for the 8 character hexid to find guides
<fundus__> hi, is there a ubuntu install cd (preferable usb stick) that can configure LUKS encrypted FDE?
<techlife> yeah
<techlife> i would hate to have to go back to xp
<techlife> but for my daughter so webcam is needed
<ActionParsnip> !netbook | techlife
<techlife> eeepc 1005hab model
<sympt0m> i have the 1015pe
<ActionParsnip> techlife: the lsusb output will help you
<techlife> netbook
<RottNKorpse> krunal 10 seconds is slow and you have tested webkit stuff so that is weird for that to happen
<techlife> was the web cam automatically detected and working out the box?
<sympt0m> is perl installed on 10.10 by default?>'
<RottNKorpse> krunal it could be a bad install in the partition /// hopefully you did do a partition and not an install on top of windows , ubuntu can do that but not a good idea
<krunal> RottNKorpse, how do i completley uninstall ephipahny?
<ActionParsnip> techlife: install and run cheese. Do you see yourself?
<ActionParsnip> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is standard. Version 5.10.1-12ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 3668 kB, installed size 13308 kB
<techlife> cheese already installed but device not detected
<ActionParsnip> sympt0m: yes, looks that way
<RottNKorpse> krunal a regular remove in Software Center is a complete uninstall
<sympt0m> mmkay thanks
<RottNKorpse> linux doesnt work like windows and leave pointless leftover crap
<krunal> RottNKorpse,  i made a new partition (resized windows partition)  only thing is i didnt create swap space
<ActionParsnip> techlife: then lsusb for you, also websearch: ubuntu netbook ,there is an official doc on some netbooks, yours maybelisted
<ActionParsnip> Shishire: please don't away like that in future
<RottNKorpse> itissid dude completely forgot what your mess was hold on
<trollboy> what is the defacto vpn system for ubuntu?
<techlife> ActionParsnip: i did run lsusb and a bunch of stuff listed but not really sure if the web cam is listed. i also googled but couldn't find anything for this model
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | trollboy
<ubottu> trollboy: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Shishire> ActionParsnip, I'll see if I can get bip to turn that off for a single network.  It's an auto-thingy, hold on, lemme see what I can do.
<ActionParsnip> techlife: try each id in turn, you can ignore the "linux hub" lines
<RottNKorpse> itissid did you install ontop of windows or on a separate partition
<ActionParsnip> Shishire: cool, thanks :)
<manuel_> when i boot up i go to the post screen and on to a command prmopt to ask my username and pw.... how do i get into the gui from there?
<vic20gmr> wuold someone tell me what channel name for linux mint is [assuming there is one here
<itissid> Hey I installed linux64 bit on an empty partition, windows was already there, after updates ran on ubuntu i rebooted it said "unknown commnd export_symbol" and then dropped me into a grub shell
<ActionParsnip> manuel_: run: startx
<Pici> !mintsupport | vic20gmr
<ubottu> vic20gmr: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<itissid> Can some one please tell me what to do in this case?
<techlife> ActionParsnip: r u saying google each id?
<sl33k_> what shortcut to rightclick without a mouse?
<RottNKorpse> krunal swap shouldnt have to be made for that it should be able to do that itself in its own partition if you made it large enough how big is the partition
<manuel_> ok well next time i boot up and if i see the command prompt ill try that command thanks
<techlife> ActionParsnip: to find out what it is?
<krunal> RottNKorpse, 40gb
<trollboy> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> techlife: if that's your search tool of choice, sure
<petros1> hallooo
<petros1> trying to install a program, there is a warning  when i run the configure file
<techlife> ActionParsnip: do i have any easier other options?
<vic20gmr> ubot i fig'd its not supported, but thenagain, that wasnt my question, where the support was, is my question, and ill goto irc.spot...
<root> huhu
<ActionParsnip> techlife: yes, one will be the cam, its attached to the usb bus
<krunal> RottNKorpse, my ephiphany is crashing btw...i open it and i cant browse..when i go to browse ..the screen turns grey. I tried to remove it and reinstall - same issue
<petros1> WARNING: Your TCL_LIBRARY variable seems to be set incorrectly: there is no
<petros1> init.tcl or tclConfig.sh file in that directory. (Usual TCL_LIBRARY is /usr/lib/tcl8.4.)
<sl33k_> what shortcut to rightclick without a mouse?
<ActionParsnip> techlife: could websearch the model in conjunction with ubuntu to find guides maybe
<petros1> i installed tcl through synaptic
<RottNKorpse> yea that is large enough....has it been slow the whole time or did it start recently...meaning on the fresh install was it slow
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: menu, its on the same row as space and isn't super, alt or ctrl
<RottNKorpse> techlife do you know what model it is?
<techlife> ActionParsnip: 1005hab
<_16BitSubsystem_> Help available at !Mr. Default
<techlife> ActionParsnip: the listing for the lsusb is jibirish
<RottNKorpse> sl33k_ usually on the right side of the spacebar
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip, RottNKorpse: did not get you
<Monika> I can't get my microphone to work. I have unmuted everything in alsamixer, but I still get nothing in Audacity or Skype. I am on Kubuntu 10.10.
<RottNKorpse> sl33k_ its a key on your keyboard in between alt and control on the right side of your spacebar it will say menu or have a box icon on it
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip, RottNKorpse: yup got it
<sl33k_> thanks
<RottNKorpse> Monkia #kubuntu
<RottNKorpse> welcome sl33k_
<RottNKorpse> Monika #kubuntu
<RottNKorpse> krunal ?
<trollboy> ActionParsnip.. I've entered the VPN info into the connection manager? how do I activate it? it just shows Last Connection NEVER... of course that's what it shows for eth0 as well :-/
<Pindakaas> When i installed munin on a 10.04 server (sudo apt-get install munin;sudo apt-get install munin-node ) i get the nofication "You don't have permission to access /munin on this server" when i try to acces http://host/munin. Bot are on the same server. does anyone know what i need to do to get the web frontend to work?
<techlife> ActionParsnip: i'm referring to the builtin web cam and not an external webcam
<yxz97> /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules Does not work  !
<krunal> RottNKorpse, yes
<yxz97> Have have just installed 10.10 Maverick
<krunal> RottNKorpse, my ephiphany is crashing btw...i open it and i cant browse..when i go to browse ..the screen turns grey. I tried to remove it and reinstall - same issue
<RottNKorpse> Pindakaas https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/munin.html
<DonaldShimoda> somebody knows where save configuration hamster applet?
<Pindakaas> @ rottnkorpse i followed the instructios but it is still no go
<RottNKorpse> techlife  do this in a terminal  sudo lshw -html > lshw.html
<Demonicangels> just wondering if anyone can answer this for me. i have windows vista installed with ubuntu, if i upgrade windows vista to windows 7 do i have to run any special command in terminal in order to boot to windows 7?
<DonaldShimoda> Demonicangels, nop
<RottNKorpse> techlife that will create an html file of your hardware info of the comp in your home folder it should tell you what kind of webcam it is
<Demonicangels> cool thanks
<RottNKorpse> Pindakaas this might help http://www.darkcoding.net/software/setting-up-munin-on-ubuntu/
<dans326> never really thought I would ask this but is there a easy way to revert a dual boot (ubuntu/vista) setup back to vista only including removing grub and resetting partition to full size?
<Pindakaas> thank you rottnkorpse i will look into that
<nico888> Life as a Bot is boring. SAVE ME!
<RottNKorpse> nico888 hold alt+f2 and shall be saved
<iRath96> Lol
<nico888> Ahaha, how funny.
<hex45> dans326 - use vista cd to repair and thus get MBR to install again
<vatar> I'm having trouble with a gnome window showing up as approx. 10x10px
<hex45> and then use ubuntu live cd to delete ubuntu partition
<dans326> what if its a laptop that never came with a vista boot cd ?
<nico888> Stupid Human >.<
<RottNKorpse> dans326 yup have to use the vista cd although not sure why you would want to but ok
<RottNKorpse> it did come with one like a dell repair disc or something
<nico888> Do we have to discuss this again, Human?
<rod_> exit
<krunal> RottNKorpse, its been slow the entire time
<RottNKorpse> not a full one cd sure but it had to come with something...its the law :)
<nico888> I say yes. Respect my Authority!
<nicola> hi
<nico888> Dont greet me.
<_16BitSubsystem_> vatar: which problem?
<dans326> ubuntu version = 7 and laptop has been demoted to hulu/netflix media center for tv and I had no luck getting the media center remote working in ubuntu
<RottNKorpse> vatar what window
<Rick_Deckard> well maybe a bit offtopic but how can i create a irc channel?
<vatar> rottnkorpse : thunderbird, fresh install.
<hex45> dans326 - http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+with+EasyBCD
<itissid> Hey I ask again as the window has scrolled a bit. I installed  Ubuntu 64 bit on an empty partition, windows was already there, after updates ran on ubuntu i rebooted it said "unknown commnd export_symbol" and then dropped me into a grub shell. Now to fix grub what do i do?
<nico888> What Have I Done to Deserve This?
<_16BitSubsystem_> vatar: the installation window?
<vatar> i tried starting in debug mode' but nothing shows up
<RottNKorpse> vatar go to the corner until it turns into an arrow and just stretch it out
<vatar> RottNKorpse: thanks, that doesnt help
<vatar> _16Bitsubsystem: no, pass that. the normal startup
<techlife> ActionParsnip: thnx for that command..real handy..unfortunately it lists all the usb connections but no indication which one belongs to the webcam
<RottNKorpse> Rick_Deckard you have to go to one of the server sites...like freenode and they have guides that explain it
<RottNKorpse> Rick_Deckard quick explanation is go into the channel and then claim it but yea there is a but more to it than that :)
<DonaldShimoda> Demonicangels, nop
<DonaldShimoda> somebody knows where save configuration hamster applet?
<Rick_Deckard> hehe thank you :)
<MylesTheGreat> I am having problems with booting can anyone help?
<nico888> Oh, cool :D
<mike160> hi everyone am new to useing ubuntu i just install it to my home computer to one of my external hard drive
<nico888> Dont annoy me please.
<_16BitSubsystem_> MylesTheGreat: what kind of problem?
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to set up ZoneMinder with my webcam on ubuntu Maverick. I've added the webcam(which works out of the box in cheese) but its shown red in the web interface. Who can help me with some pointers?
<nico888> Dont greet me.
<mike160> the 10.10 is the a beta one ?
<MylesTheGreat> it seems to just have a blank screen
<krunal> RottNKorpse, also if you know the answer to this...please help. I cannot connect to windows shares on a win7 box from ubuntu. The login auth screen just loops back
<trijntje> mike160, no
<MylesTheGreat> Should i try reinstalling?
<RottNKorpse> vatar click Alt+Space and select maximize
<_16BitSubsystem_> mike160: i just know, that is still young and it have some bugs
<vatar> RottNKorpse that did it!
<e0> ActionParsnip, none of combinations of those three have helped
<vatar> thank
<nico888> Well, thats my Job ;)
<_16BitSubsystem_> MylesTheGreat: no
<RottNKorpse> vatar welcome
<e0> Was i right to press ctrl+x to boot after i've added options in grub?
<mike160> 16BitSubsystem is the 10.10 a beta ?
<RottNKorpse> krunal I dont KNOW the answer but I am willing to help figure it out time permitting
<nico888> Nope
<_16BitSubsystem_> mike160: no
<_16BitSubsystem_> MylesTheGreat: what does appear?
<_16BitSubsystem_> just a blank screen?
<MylesTheGreat> Yes
<nico888> I say no. Respect my Authority!
<RottNKorpse> mike160 10.10 was released as a final in October
<jymere> hi I want to send me a message with "telnet". My adress is: ..@gmail.com so I want to know what I have to type ? telnet gmail.com 25 ?? it doesn't work .... thanks
<nico888> Hello?
<RottNKorpse> October of 2010 = 10.2010 = 10.10
<mike160> i was told this was a beta and realy bugy is the 10.4 any better
<iRath96> wtf is nico888?
<iRath96> :^)
<RottNKorpse> mike160 who told you that...and they call it an upgrade for a reason
<erUSUL> jymere: gmail uses authentification and encryption in smtp. telent wont cut it
<erUSUL> telnet*
<RottNKorpse> iRath96 nico888 seems to be a tool who wants to claim to be a bot...who knows why
<guntbert> nico888: please stop those off topic comments
<mike160> a friend on mines
<MylesTheGreat> Wow
<nico888> Did you finally realize how dumb you are, Human?
<MylesTheGreat> :|
<jymere> erUSUL: so I can't do that ?
<erUSUL> no
<nico888> You say no, I say yes. Guess who is right? Me!
<RottNKorpse> mike160 then your friend obviously has NO IDEA what they are talking about
<annecy> sudo apt-get install openbox
<krunal> RottNKorpse, okay i'll write up a little thing of what i've done so far and the logs and msg them to u
<annecy> sorry
<nico888> Nothing can excuse this!
<jymere> ok bye
<nico888> ok sounds stupid!
<guntbert> !ops | nico888
<ubottu> nico888: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<RottNKorpse> ok krunal...
<nico888> What did you say?
<LoRez> nico888: knock it off
<RottNKorpse> krunal when you say win share do you mean shared folder
<nico888> Harhar
<RottNKorpse> or booting into win7
<mike160> is the 10.4 lts any better less bugy
<yxz97> no problem
<nico888> No is such a harsh Word. And you are wrong btw, stupid Human.
<_16BitSubsystem_> MylesTheGreat: what happened?
<yxz97> I solve following this forum http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=640158
<krunal> RottNKorpse, yes..access a win7 computer that is sharing folders
<MylesTheGreat> Well, I am trying now, Sadly my computer is slow
<RottNKorpse> mike160 lts means long term support meaning that it will receive updates just as long as 10.10 but no it is not better although some like to stick to only lts because of the support stuff
<_16BitSubsystem_> MylesTheGreat: well
<_16BitSubsystem_> don't worry
<nico888> Dont do this! Dont do that! Cmon, are you my mother?!
<RottNKorpse> krunal so shared folders on the network not like remote access screensharing
<nico888> Nope
<krunal> RottNKorpse, right
<RottNKorpse> krunal sounds like your network settings are off somewhere because if it cant even do local stuff then it probably has to do with that
<nico888> Harhar
<Pici> nico888: This is a support channel, if aren't supporting or asking for support then you can join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat.
<krunal> RottNKorpse, > if i go to Network on Ubuntu > and click on the PC that i'd like to access (on WORKGROUP) > pops up auth screen > I type in proper credentials > and it loops back
<RottNKorpse> mike160 I use 10.10 as my MAIN os on all my comps so its save to use it
<trijntje> How can I stream my webcam to the web?
<nico888> Humans cant do that!
<mike160> ok thanks RottNKorpse if i would want to uninstall is from my computer how would i do this its install to one of my external hard drive
<MylesTheGreat> lol
<jymere> it's an exercice of langage's theory: I have the grammar with the rules: S -> SS | a. I want to calculate the number of left derivation in order to obtain a^n.
<dans326> can someone tell me why the server versions of ubuntu do not install unzip ?
<RottNKorpse> trijntje www.ustream.tv or www.justin.tv
<Pici> !guidelines > nico888
<ubottu> nico888, please see my private message
<MylesTheGreat> I am now reistalling Linux
<bigdad1e> hi, i tried to run an app as root but its telling me my password is wrong. what can i do?
<trijntje> RottNKorpse, thanks a lot
<eadric> hi
<RottNKorpse> OH CRAP....krunal you are using Win 7 cant believe that slipped my mind
<eadric> doe anyone here know how to bypass a version check in dpkg
<ikonia> eadric: why would you want to do that ?
<trijntje> RottNKorpse, thats not it, I want to put a live stream from my webcam on my website
<RottNKorpse> Win7's sharing system is COMPLETELY different from xp and vista...they wont even connect to each other if you use the Win7 new easy system
<krunal> RottNKorpse, i have a lot of media on that win7 computer that i'dl ike to share
<MylesTheGreat> You are swearing, Please Don't
<techlife> ActionParsnip: thnx for all ur help but i don't think that we are going to have any luck with this..I will just have through xp back on there..thnx anyways..
<RottNKorpse> trijntje that is it...you sign up and start streaming and embed the stream on your site
<eadric> I want to install a python module from a .deb file that says its for P 2.6 or lower
<MylesTheGreat> Hello Again
<eadric> I have 2.6.6
<krunal> RottNKorpse, okay so what are my options
<ikonia> eadric: so bypassing the version check would be very dangerous
<MylesTheGreat> Who is FloodBot
<ikonia> MylesTheGreat: it's a bot
<lorenzorota_> Hi
<RottNKorpse> MylesTheGreat who is swearing?
<eadric> ok I'll live on the edge then :-)
<MylesTheGreat> Someone said 'OH CRAP' which i find dis-respectful
<MylesTheGreat> <RottNKorpse> OH CRAP....krunal you are using Win 7 cant believe that slipped my mind
<lorenzorota_> Hey
<ikonia> MylesTheGreat: lets move on
<trijntje> RottNKorpse, I stand corrected, thanks again
<RottNKorpse> Krunal i am not sure as you will have to google to see if someone has made a bridge for the new win7 system
<RottNKorpse> krunal or you could use a media server to send out the files for streaming like tversity or etc depending on the type of files you want to share
<RottNKorpse> MylesTheGreat lmao you consider crap a curse word? then crap my bad
<RottNKorpse> trijntje welcome
<dans326> is there a command line tool that will give me the specs of the hardware my server is running on ?
<krunal> RottNKorpse, i have a couple media servers running on the win7 machien > what program on ubunutu allows me to view media serversr on the network?
<ikonia> RottNKorpse: lets drop it and move on please
<eadric> ikonia, am i to understand that it can be done, but is not recommended
<RottNKorpse> ikonia I'm right so no need to drop plus he left lol
<RottNKorpse> krunal I am not sure what media servers are cross platform I know tversity isnt or wasnt at least they might be now...but with tversity for example you can still use the files through a webbrowser
<mike160> does anyone know how to uninstall ubuntu 10.10 from a external hard drive
 * eadric is afk
<ikonia> mike160: just remove the partition, you don't uninstall it
<ikonia> !away > eadric
<ubottu> eadric, please see my private message
<itissid> Hey I ask again. I installed  Ubuntu 64 bit on an empty partition, windows was already there, after updates ran on ubuntu i rebooted it said "unknown commnd export_symbol" and then dropped me into a grub shell. Now to fix grub what do i do?
<e0> Guys, I've just figured pointing device is ps/2
<e0> can it help?
<itissid> I was able to boot using the live windows CD
<itissid> Ubuntu CD*
<cdavis> is there a way to recursively set file/directory permissions to their defaults?
<itissid> Anyone here know how to fix GRUB?
<mike160> ok thanks ikonia
<wolfric> anyway to list current available updates without updating?
<wolfric> or without giving an option of (do you want to update y/n)
<alesan> hi
<alesan> what was the page on how to change the buttons to the proper side?
<nascentmind> Hi. When I run amarok in fluxbox it doesn't play any sound. Do I need to start any services for it? How can I fix this?
<e0> I'm frustrated, I've believed Ubuntu community is a great place to find support, now I see it is wrong
<itissid> Hey I posted a question earlier I am in some serious trouble with GRUB on ubuntu 10.10. Could someone point me in the right direction atleast here...
<itissid>  I installed  Ubuntu 64 bit on an empty partition, windows was already there, after updates ran on ubuntu i rebooted it said "unknown commnd export_symbol" and then dropped me into a grub shell. Now to fix grub what do i do?
<KB1JWQ> itissid: Edit your grub config I would think.
<nascentmind>  hi. When I log into fluxbox I am not able to hear any sound from amarok etc. How do I fix this?
<itissid> KB1JWQ, Well I have a raid machine does that complicate stuff?
<itissid> Also the config file is /etc/default/grub ?
<innxis> echo I eat you!
<Daghdha> Hi, i have a unlocked 3 core AMD that should use 4. How can i tell in ubunty that it's using 4?
<ikonia> Daghdha: cat /proc/cpuinfo will list the ammount of cores, count them
<erUSUL> Daghdha: if they are active then it should be using them 4
<Daghdha> cpu_cores: 3
<Daghdha> :(
<ikonia> Daghdha: dont forget it starts at 0, which means 0 = 1, 1 = 2, etc
<Daghdha> i assume the value: cpu_cores: 3  means there are 3
<noelito> I am having a problem on Ubuntu 10.04 where the MeMenu appears twice, one in the correct spot and the other is over the power button on the right side of the panel. This only happens some times after a reboot.
<Daghdha> cpu_cores is an actualy value in the list
<networks> is unetbootin the best way to load the installable ubuntu distro onto a usbstick? from an iso?
<K-Yo> Hi, I have troubles with my display on maverick (x64) with an intel HDA card. my graphics have some jumps and random errors (pixels blinking from time to time, horizontal lines, ...) I didn't find any help online... Can anyone here help me?
<ikonia> Daghdha: your looking at the option that says "processors"
<mike160> am runimg ubuntu 10.10 on a external hard drive is this not goog caues i kind of seeing it runing a lil slow and it lock up sometimes
<slide> I am getting horrible download rates in ubuntu. In windows Im getting 13Mbps, but in Ubuntu im getting 1Mbps. I have no idea why
<ikonia> mike160: probably the limitations of your usb mus
<ikonia> bus
<ikonia> slide: using a wirless card ?
<Daghdha> it's rebooting
<slide> ikonia, yes
<bigdad1e> my password works in terminal but not when package manager wants to install something
<ikonia> slide: some cards (with closed source drivers) do not work as well in linux as with windows
<andyzammy> hi all, i've just plugged in a mmc card, but it didn't auto mount - how do i identify the device name so i can do a mount cmd?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: what is your username
<bigdad1e> bigdad1e
<slide> ikonia, every now and then i do get 13Mbps in ubuntu though, and hten it goes away and MIGHT come back
<ikonia> bigdad1e: please show me the output of "id bigdad1e"
<ikonia> slide: I suspect thats a driver issue, what card is it ?
<bigdad1e> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535347/
<mike160> wirless card ? how do i use that
<ikonia> bigdad1e: that looks good,
<ikonia> bigdad1e: please do "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal, does it ask  you for a password
<slide> ikonia, is there an easy way to find it in ubuntu?
<ikonia> slide: lspci
<bigdad1e> yes and my password works in terminal
<slide> ikonia, Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<ikonia> bigdad1e: ok, now do gksudo update-manager
<bigdad1e> but if i try to run a program that calls for admin password it doesnt work
<diogo_79> sometimes in ubuntu with firefox the content of an given page is not the most update
<ikonia> slide: intel, that should work
<ikonia> bigdad1e: can you give me an example of one that is failing
<ikonia> diogo_79: probably just cached content
<Daghdha> great... went into shell for god knows why
<bigdad1e> gadmin-dhcpd and the syn pkg manager
<diogo_79> how can i clear this cache
<diogo_79> is there any key shortcut
<andyzammy> can someone help me id my mmc card so i can manual mount it?
<itissid> :(
<breakage>  /win c
<bigdad1e> ikonia: did you see my examples?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: sorry, I didn't
<bigdad1e> inkonia: gadmin-dhcpd  and syn pkg manager
<ikonia> bigdad1e: ok, how are you launching them ?
<bigdad1e> sudo .... in terminal
<bigdad1e> or in the gui
<NoirSoldats> Is there any way to get three monitors working in Ubuntu using the nvidia driver or a way to tell if it not working is because of my video adaptor in my laptop?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: ok, please use gksudo $command - tell me what happens
<bigdad1e> run program pops up
<ikonia> run program ?
<slide> ikonia, any idea how to resolve it?
<bigdad1e> ikonia: and it opened the program no passworded needed
<ikonia> bigdad1e: thats because your already authenticated
<bigdad1e> ic
<ikonia> slide: I'm surprised as the intel cards are noramlly very good and very well supported
<noelito> I am having a problem on Ubuntu 10.04 where the MeMenu appears twice, one in the correct spot and the other is over the power button on the right side of the panel. This only happens some times after a reboot.
<bigdad1e> ikonia: do you know anything about dhcp server setup?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: what's up ?
<diogo_79> how can this be possible same content in ubuntu firefox version 3.6.12 shows the same page diferent in firefox 3.6.12 windows xp
<ikonia> diogo_79: caching, as I told you
<bigdad1e> ikonia: i went through the entire tutorial and did everything it says. what i want to do is run internet from my modem to my server and branh off from my server. its not letting me
<ikonia> bigdad1e: so where is it failing ?
<diogo_79> i have clear the cache i think
<bigdad1e> ikonia: i dont know. im 100% new to this. i dont know where to start
<bigdad1e> ikonia: i downloaded gadmin-dhcpd and it wont even acticeate the server
<ikonia> bigdad1e: ok, I'm going to give you a guide, have a look through it (epsecially troubleshooting) see if anything looks obviously wrong
<ikonia> !ics > bigdad1e
<ubottu> bigdad1e, please see my private message
<Daghdha> does ubuntu update also update the kernel or kernel modules sometimes?
<lockersnatch> yes
<Daghdha> sigh
<Daghdha> any recent issues with a raid?
<ikonia> Daghdha: are you using software/hardware/fake raid ?
<Daghdha> software raid
<ikonia> Daghdha: mdadm ?
<bigdad1e> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535349/  this is the message i get when i try to start it
<Daghdha> FATAL: Error inserting raid456 (/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/raid456.ko
<Daghdha> yes mdadm
<ikonia> Daghdha: that's pretty messy
<ikonia> Daghdha: can you modprobe that after the box has booted ?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: thats a mistake in your config file, you need to setup the network and subnet data properly
<Daghdha> It don't boot properly
<ikonia> Daghdha: I suspected as much, can you use an older kernel and see if it works ?
<bigdad1e> ikonia: how do i do that?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: pastebin your config
<Daghdha> FATAL: Error inserting raid456 (/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/raid456.ko): unknowon symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) udevd-work[138]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/sdc1, 10) failed: No such file or directory
<Daghdha> thisis the full message (I type dit so it may have a typo)
<bigdad1e> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535350/
<ikonia> Daghdha: can you boot from an older kernel
<ikonia> bigdad1e: your options have to sit within your subnet range
<ikonia> bigdad1e: you have options then a subnet
<bigdad1e> ikonia: you lost me lol
<bigdad1e> ikonia: see where your talking about
<ikonia> bigdad1e: see here you have subnet 192.168.1.0 netmawk 255.255.255.0 {
<bigdad1e> ikonia: yes
<Daghdha> i can select a recovery mode (Disabled the 4th core again) see what happens
<Daghdha> works
<ikonia> bigdad1e: so thats saying "give out these addresses, with these options, but your options (option domain-name "yourdomainname.com"; for example is above the { brackets
<ikonia> bigdad1e: so there are no options assigned to your subnet, but the options are also on there own, not matched to a subnet
<justin__> yhello]
<Daghdha> i disabled 4th core and now it boots fine
<bigdad1e> ikonia: range 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.200;    = range 192.168.1.0---
<AntonioBlob> hi, i need to install x.h, xuitl.h, xtest.h, how is the package named?
<Daghdha> isn't that special?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: I know what it means, I'm explaining why the options are not associated
<bigdad1e> ikonia: i know you know what it means. is that what you are telling me to change?
<ikonia> Daghdha: looks like enabling the core is causing you a problem
<justin__> hola
<ikonia> yes
<Daghdha> Oh realy professor ;)
<Daghdha> I wonder why, i had it unlocked befor on freebsd and freenas
<bigdad1e> ikonia: sorry for interrupting
<ikonia> Daghdha: I imagine it's bringing the same instability as overclocking
<Daghdha> let's not turn it on again ok?
<Daghdha> :P
<Daghdha> and pretend it never happened..
 * Daghdha goes back in his bubble feeling blissfully happy
<Daghdha> mdstat says raid is healthy .. more bliss
<AntonioBlob> the anwer is libx11-dev
<AntonioBlob> *answer
<bigdad1e> ikonia: so what do i need to change?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: put your options within the subnet {
<bigdad1e> ikonia: which option should i use
<ikonia> the options you have set above
<ikonia> put them within the subnet brackets
<brontoeee> does gimp have any 'vectorial' memory? like if i copy/paste in some svg drawings?
<Daghdha> thanks for the help ikonia
<shubbar> Does anyone have Genius EasyPen i405?
<ikonia> Daghdha: it's an odd one
<ikonia> shubbar: just ask your uestion
<Daghdha> I'm rempted to re-enable it
<ikonia> question
<Daghdha> Only this time powering it down first.
<Daghdha> like, have it powerless, cold boot.
<bobbob2> #aros
<shubbar> i followed the instuction on help.ubutnu.com and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337260 but still the pointer just goes to top left corner when using EasyPen
<bigdad1e> ikonia: which options are good for a home network?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: the ones you already have set, but in the wrong place
<bigdad1e> ikonia: where do i move them too? lol
<ikonia> bigdad1e: I've told you 3 times now
<bigdad1e> ikonia: im sorry i dont understand where you are telling me to put them. im new to linux. like 3 days ago.
<abhi1234> sudo update not working:W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407  Proxy Authentication Required
<kunde> what package holds the 'stdbuf' command?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: you open the brackets { and you put the options between the open and close brackets for the subnet
<ikonia> abhi1234: it means your using a proxy that requires authentication, and you're not offering up the right username/password
<bigdad1e> ikonia: so all i need to do is { at the top of the subnet?
<abhi1234> how to give user/psswd and proxy..
<ikonia> abhi1234: it's in proxy manager options where you set a proxy
<trism> kunde: coreutils, in maverick
<ikonia> bigdad1e: no, you already have { and } - put the options between it
<abhi1234> i set in n/w proxy
<ikonia> abhi1234: and thats where you set username/password
<kunde> trism: what about lucid? couldnt find it there.
<abhi1234> ya i set  but not working
<ikonia> abhi1234: then it's wrong
<trism> kunde: I don't think it was added until coreutils 8.5
<bigdad1e> ikonia: im sorry if i am being a pain. can you paste where i need to move them too. i dont see where it is
<kunde> trism: i see. thanks anyway.
<JRWR> in ubuntu 10.10 im trying to change my kernel boot splash screen, im getting mixed infomation on how ubuntu does the splash screen, ether from usplash or splashy....
<ikonia> bigdad1e: no, I'm sorry, if you can't grasp putting options between the { and } brackets,  you won't be able to get this working
<sladen> JRWR: neither.  "plymouth"
<abhi1234> iam sure that i given correct...i checked  it..
<bigdad1e> ikonia: there are 100 { }
<ikonia> bigdad1e: the one for the subnet
<bigdad1e> ikonia: at the very bottom?
<ikonia> bigdad1e: I gave you the exact opening line earlier
<ikonia> bigdad1e: no
<sladen> ...stick it on the pastebin
<bluefox83> !gmailfs
<bluefox83> where can i find info about gmailfs? i can't seem to find it in the repos
<smw> bluefox83, does it come with fuse?
<shubbar> trying new configuration for EasyPen and restarting
<kunde> anybody experienced using the 'xdotool' command? it should read from STDIN or a FILE, however the 10.04 version won't.any explanations?
<bluefox83> smw: what the heck is fuse?
<smast> can someone tell me the code for terminal to install compiz config?
<smast> can someone tell me the code for terminal to install compiz config?
<parolang`> smast: What does that mean?
<smw> !ccsm | smast
<ubottu> smast: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<parolang`> Right now I've been geeking out with desktop cube effects :)
<smast> my problem is i dont remember the sudo code to install the desktop effects manager
<coz_> smast,  you mean compiz?
<smast> yes coz
<AntonioBlob> sudo apt-cache search compiz
<coz_> smast,   well its already installed but you may want to i nstall the settings manager  which is   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<parolang`> AntonioBlob: What's the difference between apt-cache and aptitude?
<coz_> smast,   also  sudo apt-get install  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<bike> anybody tried rc-3 with the autogroups patch?
<turgon> hello any ncmpcpp user here?
<bike> i get a black screen
<bike> after some boot attemptage
<root_> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<coz_> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<coz_> !message
<smast> thanks millions coz
<AntonioBlob> i don't know
<nutz> aloha everyone
<coz_> smast,   if you need help configureing compiz  meet me in #compiz channel
<skrewla> I'm having trouble adding locales.  I need to add pretty much every single one.  In Debian I can just do dpkg-reconfigure locales .. is there something in Ubuntu that will do the same?
<parolang`> AntonioBlob: I basically use aptitude for everything.  Never heard of apt-cache.  Will google.
<turgon> hello any mpd user here?
<bike> anybody tried 2.6.37-rc-3 with the autogroups patch? i get a black screen around fsck
<nutz> i just upgraded a friends computer from 10.04 to 10.10 and now i get constant hard-hangups, like so: EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600     .. is this a known problem?
<Lyrithya> Hi, quick question - how can I get ubuntu to tell me which distribution it is from an ssh terminal?
<coz_> turgon,   mpd?  metropolitan police depfatment ? :)
<AntonioBlob> parolang aptitude has an interactive user interface, apt is a simple command line tool
<bike> nutz, did you do a update-manager -d ?
<parolang`> AntonioBlob: aptitude is both interactive and command line
<ikonia> nutz: that's not an error
<AntonioBlob> yes
<coz_> parolang`,   the command would be  sudo apt-cache  search nameofpackage  for example
<nutz> ikonia: seems like an error to me!
<ikonia> nutz: it's not
<parolang`> AntonioBlob: From the man page (http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-cache): apt-cache does not manipulate the state of the system but does provide operations to search and generate interesting output from the package metadata.
<nutz> bike:  what does that do?
<ikonia> it's stating what would happen on error
<parolang`> AntonioBlob: So I'd be careful with that one ;)
<turgon> coz_, haha no :P dunno what it stands for but its a music decoder i think
<lhavelund> What's the library to run 32-bit libraries in x64?
<nutz> noo.. it's saying that EXT4 just got remountet readonline
<coz_> turgon,  ah ok hold on let mecheck
<nutz> *only
<bike> nutz, upgrades the distro
<lhavelund> ia32libs or somthing along those lines, but I forget the exact name
<lhavelund> apt-cache search turns up nothing.
<parolang`> coz_: I just do: sudo aptitude search nameofpackage
<turgon> coz_ music player daemon
<nutz> bike: but.. i don't wanna go to 11.04
<bike> strangely it found more packages to upgrade then apt-get dist-upgrade
<AntonioBlob> apt-cache only find the package with the name given
<ikonia> nutz: on a boot, the file system is mounted read only, then re-mounted read write
<ikonia> nutz: then you sholdn't have used update-manager -d
<bigdad1e> ikonia: now i get this /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf line 37: expecting a parameter or declaration
<bike> i did that upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10
<coz_> turgon,  mm this is an old old post...but most of it should be ok   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5194
<nutz> i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 deliberately
<ikonia> bigdad1e: upgrade manager -d won't upgrade you to 10.10 - it will take you to 11.04
<AntonioBlob> anyway man aptitude and you can read all about aptitude
<coz_> turgon,   also    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-add-mpd-to-ubuntu-sound-menu.html
<ikonia> nutz: sorry upgrade-manager -d will take you to 11.04
<nutz> i know - i don't want that
<ikonia> nutz: you've done it though
<bigdad1e> ikonia: that was for gadmin-0dhcpd
<bike> uh, it should take you to 10.10?
<ikonia> bike: no, -d is development version, which is 11.04
<NoirSoldats> Is there any way to get three monitors working in Ubuntu using the nvidia driver or a way to tell if it not working is because of my video adaptor in my laptop?
<bike> aaa
<nutz> ikonia: no, bike recommended it - i'm on 10.10
<turgon> coz_, i have a problem using ncmpcpp which uses mpd... the problem is in fixing the sound from within ncmpcpp
<nutz> ikonia: also: the EXT4 happens in my syslog long after the system has booted
 * parolang` stays on 10.04 for now.
<goltoof_> code to convert every image in a dir from tiff to png, without replacing?
<coz_> turgon, see if this helps    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/ncmpcpp-ncurses-mpd-client-shell-music.html
<turgon> coz_, aigh... let me check
<bike> ikonia, can i expect a somewhat stable os on 11.04?
<ikonia> bike: no
<coz_> turgon,  also  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/fix-mpd-from-git-local-connection.html
<linxeh> bike: 11.04 will be stable in april 2011
<bike> ok
<turgon> coz_, i read this before... and i actually used this config file ( a part from the colors :P ) but still noothing
<coz_> turgon,   I am using this search string in google        ubuntu 10.10 problem using ncmpcpp mpd
<bike> i guess i should probably fix the stability issues im already having with this thinkpad edge before doing something strange like that ... before the GF kills me
<nutz> ikonia: thanks anyways
<parolang`> I'm starting to get into the habit of upgrading a release behind the latest.
<parolang`> Maybe I should go back to debian in that case.
<skrewla> anyone know of a script or something that will install all locales onto my ubuntu box?
<goltoof_> code to convert every image in a dir from tiff to png, without replacing?
<Doinkle> bike, you need a gf that has forgotten more about linux than most of us know. :P
<bike> parolang`, debian oldstable? :D
<goltoof_> or any image format from one to another
<st__> parolang , it's your choice
<bigdad1e> ikonia: now i get this /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf line 37: expecting a parameter or declaration  how do i fix it
<Doinkle> goltoof_, magicimage
<Lemmiwinks> Hi! I would like to install Kubuntu next to my Ubuntu on a different partition. Where at the installation process can I select not to install a boot loader, as I want to continue using the one from my first installation?
<brontoeee> goltoof_, i have something in nautilus scripts folder
<coz_> skrewla,  not a script but found this    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-and-generate-locales-on-ubuntu.html
<bike> Doinkle, hehem
<goltoof_> Doinkle: yes, that's the one.. no idea how i forgot it
<parolang`> bike: Well...the reason I went to Ubuntu was because I was tired of Debian always using old software.  But...maybe there's good reason for that.
<Doinkle> goltoof_, oops.. imagemajick
<goltoof_> :)
<brontoeee> goltoof_, untested and i dont know where i get that, want it?
<remorseful> Lemmiwinks, at the very last page, before installing, there is an 'Advanced' button. Click that and unselect 'install bootloader'
<goltoof_> brontoeee:   sure, i'll take a gander
<st__> Lemmiwinks, first, you can have them in one partition, and secondly you can overwrite bootloader safely
<parolang`> bike: I mean, I've had problems with Ubuntu where it wouldn't even boot after an upgrade.  That's not cool.
<brontoeee> goltoof_, ok, hold on....
<goltoof_> brontoeee:  not familiar with nautiulus scripts, never found the need for one rly
<bike> yep, that happened when i upgraded from 10.4 to 1010 the initrd was screwed
<epoch> HELP! :P  I keep getting this error when I fire up Wolfenstein Enemy-Territory: 'Analog Input: Cannot display this video mode' - Here is a pastebin of my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.com/mxvtsHuv
<lockersnatch> parolang`: if you are updating to 10.10, your not alone, there have been a lot of issues with it, a lot of folks went back to 10.04
<bike> thankfully i had compiled a kernel that would boot
<skrewla> coz_: thanks, looks like iwill have to come up with something on my own though .. nothing to just install everything=/
<remorseful> Lemmiwinks, and yes, you can install KDE and start a KDE session before you log in so you don't have to install a whole other OS
<Lemmiwinks> remorseful: thanks! I remembered something like that, just wanted to make sure!
<parolang`> lockersnatch: Yeah.  I'm happy with 10.04 for now.  I'm not even sure what 10.10 offers besides an updated theme.
<intrader> Hi, a USB Fat volume has a file with shebang to bash. Its context menu properties does not allow me to change file to be executable. I have the date of the last time it worked in Maverick. What is going on?
<brontoeee> goltoof_, http://pastebin.com/FRPwWP4F
<coz_> skrewla,   ok sorry I couldnt help
<turgon> coz_, nothing this far...
<brontoeee> goltoof_, i think those scripts will work from cli as well
<Ridiculous> Hey guys
<Lemmiwinks> remorseful: I somehow prefer not to mix KDE with Gnome applications yet, as I only want to give KDE a first try...
<Ridiculous> can anyone help me with soemthing simple
<goltoof_> brontoeee:   hmm
<Ridiculous> ive tried everything and i cant install pidgin
<Ridiculous> http://icanhasimage.com/images/f5f1i2wvu2k829mr26tm.png
<bigdad1e>  /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf line 37: expecting a parameter or declaration  http://paste.ubuntu.com/535368/
<bigdad1e> how do i fix it
<goltoof_> brontoeee:   but in nautilus it just adds a right click option or what?
<brontoeee> goltoof_, yes
<lockersnatch> Lemmiwinks: i would suggest running kde from a livecd before performing any installs as it apparently is quite a pain to remove if you decide to
<goltoof_> brontoeee:   sweet, now i just got to figure out how to install naut scripts (never used them)
<st__> Ridiculous, update your package lists and use synaptic instead of that crap
<Ridiculous> uh
<Ridiculous> synaptic didnt work either
<Ridiculous> or terminal
<Ridiculous> or ubuntu tweak
<FloodBot1> Ridiculous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<st__> Ridiculous, then paste the error from there
<Doinkle> Ridiculous, try synaptic, custom filters, fix broken
<Ridiculous> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<skrewla> coz_: actually it did help!  thanks=)  you can list the locales you want in a file.
<Ridiculous> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Ridiculous> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Ridiculous> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Ridiculous> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot1> Ridiculous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ridiculous> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<brontoeee> goltoof_, i think you just drop them into /home/user/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<brontoeee> goltoof_, and restart nautilus, but dont quote me
<goltoof_> "brontoeee"
<epoch> Can anyone help me out please?  I keep getting this error when I fire up Wolfenstein Enemy-Territory: 'Analog Input: Cannot display this video mode' - Here is a pastebin of my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.com/mxvtsHuv
<goltoof_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yxz97> where's ubuntu trash?
<Ridiculous> sorry for not using pastebin
<Lemmiwinks> lockersnatch: I don't really like the experience/performance of the Live-CD/USB Stick. But formatting a partition is not such a big thing in my opinion.
<airlynx> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sim1> hi all, I've got an acer aspire one d260 and my card reader isn't recognized by the system. Is made by ENE technology, his hardware id is 0cf2:6250. help!!!
<lockersnatch> Lemmiwinks: to each his own :)
<sw0rdfish> hey guys when i plug in my headphones its not stopping the sound from coming out of the integrated speakers in my hp laptop
<splnet> Can someone recommend a lightweight graphics view program?
<lockersnatch> try it under water
<Ridiculous> here is my error: http://pastebin.com/zQxPYGTd
<brontoeee> splnet, gtk = mirage, cli = feh
<lockersnatch> sorry, that was rude ...j/k btw
<sdwrage> Hey all
<sw0rdfish> ok well i can't stay here much longer, i g2g now i'll ask again tomorrow :)
<sdwrage> Anyone know if there is support for multi-touch pads (electro-static) yet?
<splnet> brontoeee: thanks!
<sdwrage> I have a model VPCEB33FM/BJ Vaio and cannot seem to get it to work.
<Lemmiwinks> lockersnatch: righty right :)
<deedee> does someone know a program, that monitors internet traffic for each application that is connected to the net? i tried trickl,
<deedee> trickle and jnettop but not what i need...
<NoirSoldats> Is there any way to get three monitors working in Ubuntu using the nvidia driver or a way to tell if it not working is because of my video adaptor in my laptop?
<deedee> (something like netlimiter@windows ;-) )
<dajhorn> Ridiculous: If you're using natty, or if you have something like maverick-proposed enabled, then just try again later.
<f00bar80> how to use gmail a my smtp server ?
<Ridiculous> So no one can help me? :(
<dajhorn> Ridiculous: You are trying to install a pidgin release that is more recent than currently published in Ubuntu Maverick.  This kind of error happens when the archive mirrors aren't fully sync'd.
<abuDawud> does anyone know what the frontend application is for ubuntu-bug?
<Ridiculous> So then how do I install Pidgin in general?
<abuDawud> im aware its partially apport-gtk and apport-bug but i cant find the dialog i am looking for there?
<dajhorn> Ridiculous: Wait for the archive mirrors to sync, or used a stable supported release.
<Pici> dajhorn: That looks like a ppa version of pidgin to me.
<Ridiculous> Synaptic package manager wont install it
<Ridiculous> And I have to brb
<dajhorn> Pici: Yes, that is current for the upstream PPA.
<brandonban6> is there a command to automatically put an entry into fstab?
<ikonia> brandonban6: no
<brandonban6> thanks ikonia;
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all
<DavidJHeinrich> could anyone help me with the xorg.conf for a 2560x1600 LCD ?
<m_fulder> hello
<dajhorn> DavidJHeinrich: Did you try the Preferences -> Monitors panel?  Did you get an error message somewhere?  What have you already tried?
<m_fulder> hm my ubuntu comp seems to upload 0,5 -> 1 Mbps without any tasks on :S any ideas why could cause this?
<dajhorn> m_fulder: Are you running a torrent client?
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, If using DVI to VGA adapter, try swaping out for another one if it cant detect the resolution.
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: I'm using just a straight DVI-D cable
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: no conversion
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: it seems to have defaulted to 1600x1200, instead of 2560x1600 (so its lower resolution and wrong aspect ratio, so distorted)
<m_fulder> dajhorn,  no Im not ... not running anything on that comp
<DSpair> Hello all.
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, Oh thats odd. Is it some obscure branded screen?
<DSpair> Big problem.
<Ridiculous> Ok back
<m_fulder> except VNC viewer... maybe there's my problem dajhorn
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: its a NEC
<DSpair> My boss did a dist-upgrade on one of the servers I set up and now I cannot get it to boot.
<DSpair> I have booted from a live CD and I can access the LVM2 volumes.
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, That is weird.
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: the model is a NEC LCD3090WQXi-BK
<IdleOne> DSpair: boot to the previous kernel and see if that works
<DSpair> How can I restore GRUB? Problem I am seeing it trying to chroot to the old root says invalid executable format because I am on an i386 boot cd and the server is 64bit.
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, Heres a modeline you can use:   Modeline "2560x1600_60.00"  348.16  2560 2752 3032 3504  1600 1601 1604 1656  -HSync +Vsync
<DSpair> IdleOne, Grub is faulty.
<magn3ts> IS there no wubi for 10.10 yet?????
<IdleOne> !grub | DSpair
<ubottu> DSpair: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<magn3ts> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<DSpair> IdleOne, None of those address LVM2 with GRUB.
<DSpair> Been there, done thast.
<DSpair> s/thast/that/
<avis> i have a fax over ip setup using t38modem.  it creates a valid working fax under /dev/ttys0 that can only be accessed as root.  i am using ubuntu.  i know it responds to commands because i have sudo minicom /dev/ttys0 before and it reponded to AT commands (sip v.38 fax support).  the only problem i have is under gnome's efax-gtk it cannot do anything to that device because its accessed by root only.  the t38modem command will fail if i don't run
<avis> it as root.
<rodrigo> DSpair i have a same problem and i format and re-instal
<IdleOne> ahh DSpair #ubuntu-server may be of help
<Ridiculous> hey, I fixed my problem
<DSpair> rodrigo, Not an option.
<m_fulder> ah yeah VNC was the problem .. anyhow thanks for your help :D
<Ridiculous> I just needed to go into ubuntu tweak and delete pidgin.data in cleanup
<Ridiculous> Thanks for the help also
<dajhorn> DSpair: Why not download the 64-bit Ubuntu ISO?  -- Then your chroot command will run.
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: how do I get xrandr to do that?
<mccoy> has anyone had any luck with using gnustep with ubuntu?
<magn3ts> why is the wubi ubuntu canonical page not updated for the maverick installer.......
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, It needs to go into your xorg.conf I think under "Screen"
<rodrigo> DSpair the 64-bit have grub2?
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, It probably more likely "Monitor"
<fatdog> hi
<rodrigo> hi fatdog
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: ok, thanks I'll look
<fatdog> whats up?
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, I used this command to make your modeline: gtf 2560 1600 60
<tobis87> Hi, does someone know in which file the tmpfs mounting points are? I need to add some entries, in earlier versions it was in mtab.sh and mountkernfs.sh.
<Albata79> I need to get to this century my skills seriously dated
<coreGrl> hi
<RichW> hello
<ilovefairuz> tobis87: what's wrong with fstab ?
<coreGrl> why on windows I can connect via wifi with a low signal and I can't with ubuntu? in the same place I mean.. there is a block?
<Albata79> Whats the general protocol around here
<Albata79> Driver Differences
<RichW> coreGrl, Wireless can be a little buggy on Ubuntu
<tobis87>  ilovefairuz: I want to mount folders, before it gets written to: /var/tmp; /var/spool/cups; /tmp
<JRWR> coreGrl: Drivers... Look for a howto on impove power output on that mod
<nexeh> I have a tricky problem. My on board sound and graphics are NVidia. I also have soundblaster soundcard installed and a ATI video card. I need some help geting this configured properly. I have had it configured correctly in the past but I had an issue where after 2 days it would revert back to using the nvidia drivers... I was told to upgrade to lucid and that completely kicked the computer so I reinstalled and never messed with it again...
<nexeh>  but I'm ready to fight again... could i get some help?
<ilovefairuz> tobis87: i have /tmp mounted on tmpfs in fstab and it works fine
<RichW> nexeh, Try Maverick?
<SlickT10> anyone have a good suggestion for bandwidth monitoring
<nexeh> RichW omg we are already to an M! no i havn't.. im nervous to lose everything again
<coreGrl> RichW? really? :(
<tobis87> ilovefairuz: And I need to do other stuff as well: chgrp lp /var/spool/cups; mkdir /var/spool/cups/tmp; chmod 1770 /var/spool/cups/tmp; chgrp lp /var/spool/cups/tmp ...
<RichW> nexeh, You said you had nvidia and ati graphics in one sentence.
<nexeh> correct... i also said the nvidia is an onboard card
<mneptok> nexeh: disable the built-in stuff you won;t be using in the BIOS
<ilovefairuz> tobis87: mount stuff in /etc/fstab and add post-boot commands  to /etc/rc.local
<RichW> coreGrl, Ok well depends on the driver.
<dajhorn> SlickT10: The bandwidthd package will do it.  Fancier system management packages like nagios can also do it.
<ElitestFX> does anyone know if there is an alternative for 'vbetool dpms off' via crontab to schedule powering off dual monitors?
<nexeh> Ok, let me disable them... brb
<ilovefairuz> tobis87: although the user and group can be set as mount options
<st__> How to make package 'uninstalled' but so its files actually stayed untouched?
<RichW> nexeh, Back it up?
<ilovefairuz> st__: why would you want to do that ?
<st__> because package manager consider them broken and tries to remove them
<dajhorn> st__: Which package?
<ilovefairuz> st__: then they actually are, try reinstalling: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<tobis87> ilovefairuz: Ok, this would be an workaround. Also for folders inside the mounted vol? It already mounts /var/run for example, there has to be a file where I could add it.
<st__> dajhorn, how's that significant?
<dajhorn> st__: Because most people that ask this question have a 32-bit package installed on a 64-bit system.
<st__> no they are both 32-bit, but idiot packagers messed up with dependencies
<ilovefairuz> tobis87: you want to recreate the folders inside /var/run in memory ?
<st__> ilovefairuz, how can I reinstall a package which is broken?
<ilovefairuz> st__: i gave you the command
<st__> ilovefairuz, lol, did you read what I wrote? it will never install them again, you want to bork my system??
<tobis87> ilovefairuz: No, /var/run is only an example. This also gets mounted by some start script, which I look for. But I want to create the folder in /var/spool/cups.
<ilovefairuz> st__: read apt-get manual and then come argue
<Guest74674> hey guys, i installed ubuntu like a software under windows (without a new partition) and i'm wondering if there a way to have access to the windows files from ubuntu? thanks in advance
<Guest71992> Yeah you can access you files from windows in ubuntu its easy all you have to do is mount the windows partion
<st__> Guest74674, yes, but your file permissions will be messed up
<newsham> hi.  when i suspend and then resume, it always asks me for my password even though i have the screensaver password setting turned off
<st__> Guest74674, you need commercial version of ntfs-3g to work with NTFS reliably
<newsham> is there a way to disable asking password on resume?
<ilovefairuz> tobis87: you can execute any necessary commands in /etc/rc.local (to create directories or any other purpose) but i'm not sure if cups would be ok with starting before the directory is created
<Guest74674> st__, from where can i have it?
<tobis87> ilovefairuz: Yes, this is my problem... I think I will need to search for it 'grep tmpfs -r /' But thank you anyway.
<nexeh> I'm back, my primary video is set to the PCI. there is no options to disable the onboard sound. added information: the oboard ethernet is also nvidia
<intrader> :( Hi, a USB Fat volume has a file with shebang to bash. Its context menu properties does not allow me to change file to be executable. I have the date of the last time it worked in Maverick. What is going on?
<st__> Guest74674, http://www.tuxera.com/
<dajhorn> tobis87: Ubuntu does these mounts in the /etc/init/mount* files, but you shouldn't change these files.  Like ilovefairuz said, /etc/fstab is the right place to create new mounts on an Ubuntu system.  Doing things the BSD-way can break the system.
<maco> intrader: FAT filesystems don't have executable bits
<intrader> maco, two weeks ago they allowed this
<st__> intrader, you need explicitly mount it with exec option
<nbjoerg> if the installation crashes due to a partition layout, should the installer warn about it before starting the job?
<intrader> st__, this is done recently?
<maco> intrader: allowed changing individual files' executable status? not possible
<maco> intrader: either teh whole volume is exec or the whole thing is noexec.
<intrader> maco, two weeks ago the context menu showed a
<st__> maco, lies, there's an option to make only exe-com-bat files executable
<maco> st__: on FAT or NTFS?
<maco> NTFS has exec
<intrader> maco, dash '-' in the checkbox, then I could change. No longer so
<nexeh> Can i get graphic configuration help
<brianBTB>  hi. i am getting this error when trying to run legoracers.exe, the nodisk version. http://paste.ubuntu.com/535374/
<brianBTB>  can anyone help?
<nexeh> brainBTB: are you using wine?
<brianBTB> yes
<brianBTB> sorry
<brianBTB> and its brian not brain
<Guest74674> st__, thank you very much :)
<brianBTB>  hi. i am getting this error when trying to run legoracers.exe, the nodisk version, in wine. http://paste.ubuntu.com/535374/
<brianBTB> *
<blackshirt> brianBTB: are you sure wine has supported it ?
<nexeh> haha sorry...
<brianBTB> saw some people say it works.
<tobis87>  dajhorn: Oh thank you... Nah I will be carefull, I use Ubuntu since 6.10 and I always have a second installed in case. But what is the syntax? start on mounted MOUNTPOINT=/var/run TYPE=tmpfs <- It should start on mounted, can I add multiple MOUNTPOINT, TYPE or do I need multiple upstart files?
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: Thank you for your help before
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: adding the line "Virtual 2560 1600" underneath the Display subsection (within the Screen section) fixed the problem
<schwazy> hi all. is it possible to create an ubuntu user account that only has access (read/write) to their own /home directory?
<intrader> maco,st__, once I insert the usb, how to change it to exec mode? Can this be done in some gui tool?
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: the virtual line was defaulting to 2048x2048
<Guest74674> exit
<st__> intrader, try sudo udisks
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, No problem, I use dual screen at work with Ubuntu.
<dajhorn> tobis87: Use the mounted-varrun file as a template.  Try not to change existing files.  If you don't understand this file, then you need to read the "upstart" documentation.
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: this is pretty sweet, the resolution on this 30in display
<intrader> st__, that is not a gui command :(
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, Just reminder, I used this command to make your modeline: gtf 2560 1600 60
<tobis87>  dajhorn: Ok I will do.
<st__> intrader, linux has no useful gui
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: Thanks! I forgot about that, I did that stuff back when I was trying to setup a (faulty) 9-megapixel Viewsonic and my Sony GDM F520 CRT, but that was a while ago
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, Wow! I have 1080p 32" for desktop screen.
<dajhorn> schwazy: Look at the jailer and various chroot packages.
<st__> well i folloved that idiot ilovefairuz advice and 3 my packages had f...inggone!!! i habe to re-download that again, why are you allowing that idiotic advices here????!
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: well, the 9-megapixel Viewsonic (something like 3840x2400 resolution), never actually worked with signal :-(
<st__> if I wanted to remove them i won't be asking ffs
<DavidJHeinrich> RichW: but this 2560x1600 display was real easy to setup :-)...and its bigger and better-responding than a Viewsonic VP2290 anyways
<RichW> DavidJHeinrich, That should fit a few terminal windows :)
<intrader> st__, a couple of weeks ago I could stick the usb in, click on the .sh file, and the dialog would pop to allow me to vet the execution.
<st__> intrader, that should be still in
<blackshirt> brianBTB: good morning all
<dajhorn> st__: ilovefairuz gave you sensible advice and he has a solid track record here.
<nexeh> how do i tell if im running 86 or 64 bit ubuntu
<brianBTB> blackshirt: ??
<dajhorn> nexeh:  uname  --machine
<intrader> st__, no longer works, it brings up option to open in text editor, instead of poping up the vetting dialog.
<dajhorn> nexeh: x86_64 is 64-bit, and i386 is 32-bit
<nexeh> dajhorn, thank you
<dajhorn> nexeh: Welcome.  There are other ways to get information too, like lshw and lsb_release.
<Koopa516> o.0
<nexeh> My follow up question would be: ATI offers and 86 or 64 bit.. no 32? i have 32 of course haha
<slide> I am getting horrible download rates in ubuntu. In windows Im getting 13Mbps, but in Ubuntu im getting 1Mbps. I have no idea why
<littlejoey> I thought 86 was 32 bit, am I wrong?
<krger> It is.
<nexeh> slide, im not an expert but it has something to do with IPv4
<intrader> st__, last time it worked Nov 10. The smalltalk image file was accessed
<magn3ts> Nice to see that Ubuntu networking is useless in areas of overlapping ESSIDs.
<magn3ts> still.
<slide> nexeh, huh?
<nexeh> slide, i googled how to turn it off
<nexeh> slide, let me find the link
<mneptok> nexeh: i think you mean IPv6
<slide> oh
<nexeh> slide, sorry i mean ipv6 to 4 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78143
<brianBTB>  hi. i am getting this error when trying to run legoracers.exe, the nodisk version, in wine. http://paste.ubuntu.com/535374/
<slide> thanks let me see
<st__> brianBTB, is it supposed to work?
<intrader> st__maco, don't they wish in Iran that they had these execution restrictions in place for Stuxnet bat file?
<nexeh> I need help configuring my ATI card please
<slide> nexeh, i dont have an /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file
<brianBTB> yes, but i think I might be doing something wrong. does anyone why that error might happen?
<brianBTB>  hi. i am getting this error when trying to run legoracers.exe, the nodisk version, in wine. http://paste.ubuntu.com/535374/
<littlejoey> nexeh what is the problem you are facing?
<Pici> brianBTB: We really can't support applications running under wine here, thats what #winehq is for.
<littlejoey> nexeh: first what is your ATI card?
<nexeh> littlejoey, Well when i start up it gives me a popup that its starting in low graphics mode
<Pici> !appdb | brianBTB also
<ubottu> brianBTB also: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<brianBTB> pici ok thanks. they are not responding tho.
<nexeh> slide, give me a minute if no one else help out i'll do my best to give you a hand
<slide> k
<nexeh> ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]
<share> im trying to boot karmic livecd but it wont pass from login screen
<nexeh> littlejoey, ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]
<littlejoey> oh ok nexeh: and which driver do you have?
<slide> nexeh, ill be back in a second, rebooting
<nexeh> slide, k
<st__> i suppose that pile of crap called 'radeon'
<nexeh> littlejoey, thats where im getting stuck.... Kernel modules: radeon so im guessing radeon?
<st__> *assume
<littlejoey> hmm
<nexeh> st__, haha
<littlejoey> it should show in maybe sudo lshw?
<epoch> Can anyone help me out please?  I keep getting this error when I fire up Wolfenstein Enemy-Territory: 'Analog Input: Cannot display this video mode' - Here is a pastebin of my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.com/mxvtsHuv
<nexeh> yeah.. this where the confussion will start.. let me pastebin it
<st__> back to package management: do I have to remove and reinstall 'broken' packages each time I want to install or update something, or there's a way to make package manager leave them alone?
<nexeh> littlejoey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535383/
<slide> nexeh, initially i think it worked, hopefully it stays heh
<intrader> st__maco, and how do I tell mount to make it executable? What is the device. Without gui it is just lame.
<nexeh> slide, woot, happy i could help!
<slide> :D thanks a lot hehe
<nexeh> slide, anytime!
<varunit> hello all
<nexeh> littlejoey, as you can see i have all nvidia onboard... ethernet, sound, graphics, everything lol
<littlejoey> nexeh, yeah that's what I thought, but didn't you say something about ATI?
<blackshirt> hello
<littlejoey> or it could have been something else
<aybabtu> hi
<littlejoey> I mean someone else
<nexeh> littlejoey, yeah im really using my ATI card, which is NOT an onboard
<aybabtu> pete and pete
<slide> nexeh, bah spoke too soon :( back down to 1Mbps
<nexeh> slide, dang i shoulda left victorious! haha
<slide> hehe
<aybabtu> ping time out
<nexeh> slide, read this while im fixing my own issue..
<littlejoey> ok nexeh: ic, there is no driver installed for the ATI
<nexeh> slide, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<intrader> st__maco, I stick the stick in the USB, the folder pops up open, I go to the File menu, and change the property from '-' to checked. I go to the .sh file, look at properties--->permissions and try to change execute, it does not allow it.
<nexeh> littlejoey, ok what do you suggest... generic drivers?
<littlejoey> nexeh, hang on I am looking up some suggestions for your card, I have an ATI but an older one
<intrader> st__,maco, I stick the stick in the USB, the folder pops up open, I go to the File menu, and change the property from '-' to checked. I go to the .sh file, look at properties--->permissions and try to change execute, it does not allow it.
<nexeh> littlejoey, the binary ones ar only available for 64bit and up.... dont think they will work ?
<nexeh> littlejoey, ok
<st__> intrader, because you don;t own the volume
<st__> nexeh, the divine fglrx driver doesn't support x1300 since 2008
<intrader> st__, so how do I become owner of volume?
<st__> intrader, you specify it at mount time
<nexeh> st__, im guessing that is depressing news for me? suggestions
<buckson18> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a seperate partition on my hard drive but now it auto boots into ubuntu instead of asking me, most of the guides I find assume you haven't installed anything yet
<st__> nexeh, throw away that PoS and buy modern videocard
<intrader> st__, God this is really lame, it should all be possible via the gui. How do I mount with permissions to execute?
<st__> nexeh, even WoW doesn't work good on it already
<littlejoey> nexeh: I would go with the radeon driver from the repos, try it out first because it is the easier one to install, not to mention that ATI put your card on the legacy list
<nexeh> st__, normally i would have no issue with that awnser except that im not sinking any money into this comp any more and ubuntu always kicks but on old machines.. WoW screams on this machine.
<intrader> st__, remember that as soon as I stick the USB, it become mounted (I don't even know that the device is!)
<nexeh> littlejoey, Thanks.. i'll give it a shot... i google the instructions after dinner
<JRWR> how good is the GMA driver for the GMA 945/950
<st__> intrader, you have to remount it via udisks giving corresponding options
<paddy_> ATI or Nividia
<JRWR> paddy_: Intel
<littlejoey> nexeh: ok no problem, it is the first thing to try I think
<_6502_> is there a way to install a single texlive package without installing all the huge texlive-latex-extra ?
<tobis87> dajhorn: Allmost done, http://pastebin.com/HefbCPqg I only need to change the mount options.
<st__> _6502_, you don;t have to install it
<littlejoey> _6502_: look up the name of the package in the repos
<st__> _6502_, uncheck treat recommended packages as dependencies
<intrader> st__, is it black magic to know the the device, the udisks command and its options. God this is lame.
<paddy_> JRWR: ?
<littlejoey> intrader: you can also look for GUI's to do that
<JRWR> paddy_: /me is confused now...
<intrader> littlejoey, where please?
<_6502_> st__: sorry ? i need hyphenat ... and synaptic points me to texlive-latex-extra (only match)
<littlejoey> intrader: you want to what mount something I believe?
<_6502_> st__: installing 500Mb because i need 30k sounds wrong
<st__> _6502_, use aptitude download  and then extract it with dpkg and copy out what you need
<intrader> littlejoey, all I want is to have a .sh command that used to work when I stuck the stick into the USB and in the folder diskplay find the .sh file and open  it without the dumb open as text poping up
<littlejoey> _6502_: you can probably download the package from a trusted latex source on the internet then install it
<intrader> littlejoey, basically, no gui to do what I want anymore. Last time it worked was Nov 10.
<littlejoey> intrader: hmm my linux knowledge is insufficient
<brandonban6> the JDK in the reps is fine to install (i.e. i don't need to download it from oracle) right?
<JRWR> What is the best filesystem for a removable drive that will only be used on linux based machines
<intrader> littlejoey, thanks man, you tried - there is no guy that I know to do what I want anymore.
<buckson18> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a seperate partition on my hard drive but now it auto boots into ubuntu instead of asking me, most of the guides I find assume you haven't installed anything yet, how can I get it to ask which OS to boot?
<tobis87> dajhorn: man mounted, did the job :-D
<maujhsn> Hello, Can anybody give me advice about a wireless network connection glitch that I  have?
<aeon-ltd> buckson18: hold shift or esc to get grub
<littlejoey> well intrader: you should talk to a linux system administrator I guess, I am just a regular user
<buckson18> aeon-ltd: will I have to do that everytime or just the first time?
<intrader> littlejoey, I thought this list was for this purpose!. Thanks.
<aeon-ltd> buckson18: everytime, there is a configurable timer in /boot somewhere in a config file
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, what is the problem?
<no--name> buckson18: get startup-manager from ubuntu software centre
<buckson18> aeon-ltd: ok I'll look into that
<ccallahan> Hello, It seems Ubuntu replaces my "e", top number keys, and several other keys with other keys. Any ideas? Also, my arrow keys don't work.
<buckson18> no--name: I may check that out if i cant configure grub thanks
<Seppoz> where is defined which drive is mounted where?
<aeon-ltd> buckson18: the file is in /etc/default/grub
<no--name> buckson18: it is a gui utility that will do that for oyu
<ubuntu4shane> ccallahan, your keyboard must not be configured correctly
<littlejoey> ccallahan: that seems to be a keyboard configuration thing, look up system preferences keyboard or something
<aeon-ltd> buckson18: its the GRUB_TIMEOUT setting
<ccallahan> ubuntu4shane, i checked in keyboard settings and it's correct
<ccallahan> littlejoey, ^
<buckson18> aeon-ltd: ok I'm pulling it up right now
<littlejoey> ccallahan: maybe the language is not set up properly?
<ubuntu4shane> ccallahan, if the keys aren't typing what they are supposed to then, something must be wrong
<zetheroo1> I have Ubuntu here in the office and am trying to setup Thunderbird or Evolution to work with the resident Exchange server but neither program will connect  ...  why is this?
<ccallahan> they do it off and on
<ubuntu4shane> ccallahan, oooh, now that makes a differences
<maujhsn> Hello, Can anybody give me advice about a wireless network connection glitch that I  have?
<intrader> ubuntu4shane, until Nov 10th, I could connect a USB stick with FAT volum and navigate in the folder to a .sh file. When I clicked on the .sh file, a dialog would pop to ask me whether to execute the .sh file. and when I said yes, the Smalltalk IDE would start and execute.
<Seppoz> by device /dev/sdb is mounted to /media/blasdsafd23fd23f2f2f2 how can i change that at boot level?
<buckson18> aeon-ltd: the timeout is set to 10
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, ok, and now when you double click on a sh file, it doesn't?
<littlejoey> intrader: I have an idea, there is a place where you set up which applications to use for certain files, did you try playing with that?
<intrader> ubuntu4shane, now, now it does not, it wants to open the text editor. The .sh file is not executable anymore.
<ccallahan> oh, i forgot, i'm running 10.10 AMD64 + GNOME3 Shell
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, ok, it is the file association
<littlejoey> that is what I think too (regarding intrader's problem)
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, right click on a sh file and select properties
<aeon-ltd> buckson18: is it hashed out (as in #)
<buckson18> aeon-ltd: no: GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<blakkheim> !info finch
<buckson18> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<ubottu> finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu3.1 (maverick), package size 216 kB, installed size 672 kB
<buckson18> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<buckson18> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<FloodBot1> buckson18: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrbrdo> hello. i have a "home router" ubuntu box (desktop env). i set it up with ext. if DHCP and int. if manual and it worked fine. but then i needed to change ext. if to manual IP too. i tried using "gateway" in /etc/network/interfaces and then net works on that box, but internal IF doesn't work properly (if i ping someone on LAN it wants to go through the ext. if gateway). can anyone help me how to fix this?
<aeon-ltd> buckson18: can you pastebin it please
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, after that click on the permissions tab, and make sure the box is checked that says Executable
<mrbrdo> ext. if = external interface, sorry if i abbreviated weird
<intrader> littlejoey, right click on the file gives me a tab with permissions, in it there is an execute checkbox, when I check it, it momentarily checks but the it unchecks.
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, I mean allow executing file as program
<intrader> ubuntu4shane,  right click on the file gives me a tab with permissions, in it there is an execute checkbox, when I check it, it momentarily checks but the it unchecks.
<littlejoey> intrader: there is a place for file associations in the menu, I can't remember where though hang on
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, that is because you are working on FAT filesystem, and I think* that FAT doesn't allow those kind of permissions.
<mrbrdo> i even removed that gateway directive now but it doesn't work anymore.. i also changed some settings through the GUI, but it doesn't seem to affect /etc/network/interfaces... it doesn't change at all. so i'm not sure what to do
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, there is a openwith tab, however I don't see an option that you need, like terminal
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, probably it would be easier for you to learn to use the terminal, and execute it that way.
<buckson18> aeon-ltd: I'm not sure how to use this pastebin
<ubuntu4shane> !pastebin | buckson18
<ubottu> buckson18: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<buckson18> aeon-ltd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535392/
<newuber> is there software to hide ip
<intrader> ubuntu4shane,  when I navigate to the Smalltalk IDE, it does not associate.
<slide> How can I verify if IPv6 is disabled or enabled?
<ubuntu4shane> ok, intrader in the open with tab at the bottom you can click on add
<mrbrdo> does anyone know about routing and can help me? home router setup with 2 interfaces, both manual IP
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, at the bottom it says custom command, just click that and put sh
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, after that click ok, and now when you double click on it you it will offer to run it.
<ubuntu4shane> mrbrdo, I highly recommend you use wicd
<zetheroo1> I have Ubuntu here in the office and am trying to setup Thunderbird or Evolution to work with the resident Exchange server but neither program will connect  ...  why is this?
<mrbrdo> ubuntu4shane for NAT setup too?
<littlejoey> zetheroo1: I have the same problem, I couldn't fix it...
<ubuntu4shane> mrbrdo, I'm not really sure about NAT, but wicd offers a much simpler process to set IP adresses.
<littlejoey> zetheroo1: correction, it was a microsoft exchange server
<aaron___> exit
<zetheroo1> littlejoey: have you ever been successful at joining Ubuntu to a Windows domain?
<mrbrdo> ubuntu4shane I used the tool included with Ubuntu, is that one not good? it didn't seem to modify /etc/network/interfaces though :S
<intrader> ubuntu4shane,  it say that "Could not find application' Perhaps because execute permission is not given.
<littlejoey> zetheroo1: well some people manage, but you have to keep trying and looking through the ubuntu forums etc, to know how to configure ubuntu correctly for that
<ubuntu4shane> mrbrdo, personally I find that the Gnome Network manager is a little buggy, and for me not simple.
<mrbrdo> ubuntu4shane ok thanks I will try to do something
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, oh, that is possible, I don't have a FAT drive/partition to mess with, but I'm about 96% sure that FAT doesn't do permissions
<zetheroo1> littlejoey: I guess this is yet another reason why Ubuntu in the business environment makes little practical sense atm
<Armageddon> gnome-desktop-environment is not installed by default on Ubuntu, what are we working on if I may ask ?
<ubuntu4shane> mrbrdo, give it a try, it is worth looking at.
<Armageddon> and what's the difference ?
<intrader> ubuntu4shane, st__, maco, I must leave for a bit, thanks for the help. That is correct, until a couple of weeks ago I could do .sh files in FAT volumes.
<ubuntu4shane> intrader, yes, I can't explain why you could do it before, and can't now, that is odd, it isn't terrible hard to use terminal and do the same thing as a work around, catch ya later.
<littlejoey> Armageddon: we are using the gnome desktop by default in Ubuntu, but you are right that it is odd that it looks like the gnome desktop package is not installed hmm beats me
#ubuntu 2010-11-23
<littlejoey> no more questions?
<chalcedony> does anyone have an idea how to open an .eml in ubuntu without using evolution or something?
<st__> chalcedony, is it mime-encoded? if not any editor will do
<chalcedony> st__ in gedit it makes lines of code: toCJq433fz0ZHFysdqeLWbTk3bSbC/X2zvI8DY232sja/QCJi6HoV+B636xnNUdzmeH/mO52GP1
<st__> chalcedony, there should be some utilities for mime decoding available
<st__> chalcedony, like mpack
<chalcedony> ok looking ty much :)
<chalcedony> st__, it seems to pack but not sure it will UNPACK
<ccallahan> ubuntu4shane, any updates?
<rallias> I need help. I am trying to compile Brasero, and it is saying configure:error: glib-compile-schemas not found. How do i correct this error?
<kontagious> hey what is the default permission on a folder? my linux teacher says 777 but google says 775
<ccallahan> Hello, It seems Ubuntu replaces my "e", top number keys, and several other keys with other keys. Any ideas? Also, my arrow keys don't work. It does this randomly
<rallias> kontagious: I've always found that when nautilus makes it, it is 644.
<karma_police> i have a kodak esp 3250 and cannot get it to print using 10.04 :(
<uni4dfx> anyone know, will it be possible to somehow get the old gnome-panel applets working in unity?
<bigdad1e> can someone help me set up my interface file
<nexeh> littlejoey, are you still around?
<jason88> guys... the kubuntu chat is DEAD :( I need help... I'm sure the same kind of help will work regardless
<nexeh> I'm getting the following problem: radeon default to kernel modesetting DISABLED. when i execute dmesg | grep drm
<bigdad1e> can anyone help a noob configure my interfaces file to get my internet to start on my router with it coming from my server
<fujiewen> whats your server?
<Gnea> !ask | jason88
<ubottu> jason88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bigdad1e> its a home server
<fujiewen> have you tried ethernet?
<bigdad1e> i have my internet from modem into server and then i want to go to my wireless router
<fujiewen> like directly setting up to computer?
<fujiewen> The way i would setup modem to router then have router hook up to server via network usb?
<bigdad1e> right now i cant get my interfaces to let the internet go through my server and connect to my wireless
<zetheroo1>  littlejoey: hey I got Exchange working in Evolution :)
<nexeh>  I'm getting the following problem: radeon default to kernel modesetting DISABLED. when i execute dmesg | grep drm
<jason88> eth0 isn't showing up in my network management. I want it to show up so I can share my internet connection with other computers. Anyone know what I should do?
<Gnea> bigdad1e: you basically just need a private network setup on the interface going to the wifi and then setup ip forwarding on your server
<bigdad1e> when i go from my router to server with internet it doesnt config ports the way i want
<Gnea> !ics | jason88, bigdad1e
<ubottu> jason88, bigdad1e: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Gnea> bigdad1e: are you using ubuntu-server?
<fujiewen> hmmmm
<fujiewen> are you using ethernet ports on server?
<AnonymousCoward> Does anybody have ubuntu running with intel 4500mhd graphics card ?
<jason88> I just want to know how I can get eth0 to show up on network manager, really. It shows up on ifconfig...
<fujiewen> it should auto
<bigdad1e> yes ubuntu server with lubuntu gui
<fujiewen> jason
<Gnea> !anybody | AnonymousCoward
<ubottu> AnonymousCoward: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fujiewen> jason i have the graphics card
<fujiewen> hmmm
<AnonymousCoward> I'm having an issue with that graphics card. The screen image gets distorted when resuming from hibernate.
<Gnea> uh
<lostintime> how can I configure my scaling_governor?  How can I have ubuntu change my scaling_governor depending on whether I am on battery or not? Is their a daemon that does this by default?  If so, where can I configure it?  If not, what are my options?
<lostintime> s/their/there
<fujiewen> I'd suggest try to reinstall the network drivers
<AnonymousCoward> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<fujiewen> or replace the current ethernet port with another and then try to install drivers that way
<MFen> i believe i need a newer version of the linux kernel on my lucid box here, to fix a microphone issue
<MFen> however, if i upgrade, i will lose my nvidia driver
<virtu> hi people, my sound icon notification is gone... how can I get it again?
<fujiewen> restart cpu
<fujiewen> log out and login
<MFen> anyone have a quick pointer to the current procedure to using an nvidia driver with a non-main kernel package?
<fujiewen> if that doesen't wokrk make a new usr
<lostintime> !kernel | mfen
<ubottu> mfen: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jordan_U> MFen: Install from the mainling kerenel "ppa" and make sure you install the header package as well.
<Jordan_U> MFen: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<MFen> Jordan_U: sure, i did that already, and found that my nvidia driver wasn't available (it was a 2.6.37 kernel)
<Jordan_U> MFen: You installed the corrosponding linux-headers package as well?
<MFen> but i'm not at all sure how that works. the kernel process adds a whole bunch of layers of abstraction since i used to edit .config files manually
<MFen> yes.
<solexious> Can anyone suggest a gui based program for sending / seeing data from a serial connection (a bluetooth serial connection if that matters)
<MFen> the kernel worked fine, but i had no idea where to go to get a supported nvidia driver that matched the kernel version
<mobasher> my video resolution keeps reseting everytime i restart the ubuntu 64 it's nvidia card on the box
<Jordan_U> MFen: One should be built automatically by DKMS.
<zespri> I can't switch to console with Ctrl-Alt-f1/f6. I read countless number of articles I tried everything I could find and nothing seems to work. Is there any one who really understand why this happens who can help troubleshoot?
<mobasher> is there a fix for that ?
<MFen> Jordan_U: define "automatically".  automatically when? at the moment the kernel is installed? when it boots? do i install some nvidia package
<abstrakt> can someone help me make sense of this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails#Server Installation <- sorry but that document is badly written and unclear
<abstrakt> specifically...
<virtu> hi people... my sound icon in notification bar has gone... I dont know how can i set to it appear again, any help?
<Jordan_U> MFen: When the kernel package is installed IIRC.
<littlekosh> virtu: have you tried adding the applet back to the panel?
<denysonique> why ubuntu can't start installing while fetching in the background?
<virtu> littlekosh, yes... because mail icon, battery icon are showing up
<virtu> just sound isnt littlekosh
<littlekosh> hmmmmmm. and when you try to add it, nothing happens?
<dwayne> I'm setting JAVA_HOME in /etc/environment and the variable is set when I log in, but after I use 'sudo -s' I no longer have JAVA_HOME in my environment.  How should I set the environment variable so all users, including root, have JAVA_HOME ?
<carlAllen> i experienced a strange error, i had firefox and vlc open, i wasn't able to click properly, left click would do nothing and right click would bring up properties.  who do you think is responsible for this bug?
<virtu> littlekosh, let me see
<virtu> indicator applet is the package.... but not show sound icon
<neurochromex> l
<virtu> indicator-sound littlekosh is the package
<denysonique> s
<virtu> brb
<carlAllen> hmm, it might have been a result of vlc being marked "Always on top"
<solexious> Can anyone suggest a gui based program for sending / seeing data from a serial connection (a bluetooth serial connection if that matters)
<zongszong> Given that I know for sure that there are some cpp file using the the keyword string why doesn't "" grep -r "stri" *.cpp "" prints me back all the files I have string "stri" in their content?
<mobasher> my video resolution keeps reseting everytime i restart the ubuntu 64 it's nvidia card on the box is there a fix for that ?
<Yud_Zroc> does ubuntu localize web pages in spanish?
<axx_> hi all
<ccallahan> Hello! When I press the "D" key without pressing shift, it goes to my Desktop. Any iDeas why?
<axx_> anyone know where the 60 sec countdown on shutdown went?
<cbill> mobasher: what driver are you using?
<axx_> and if it can be reeanbled?
<ccallahan> It Does this ranDomly
<mobasher> 173.147.22
<mobasher> cbill>> 173.147.22
<ccallahan> Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64 + gnome-shell
<virtu> littlekosh, got it... indicator-sound, but it also installed pulseaudio and pulseaudio is no good for my soundcard (without pulseaudio good sound quality with pulseaudio bad quality)
<maco> ccallahan: anything leaning on your windows key?
<ccallahan> maco, no
<virtu> littlekosh, so is there anyway to install indicator-sound without that also install pulseaudio?
<maco> virtu: no
<maco> virtu: indicator-sound works by controlling pulse's settiings
<virtu> maco, ok, so is there anyway to install another volume control applet?
<ccallahan> anyone?
<cbill> mobasher: thats same as me, im not having issues, what res are you using?
<maco> virtu: kmix from kde might work... itd go in the notification area in your gnome panel
<mobasher> it's funny i change it update the conf file and when i restart it's there again..not sure why
<maco> ccallahan: if you hit left or right, does it change workspaces?
<ccallahan> nope
<axx_> ccallahan: you've checked the keyboard shortcut settings, in the options window of the Layout tab of keyboard preferences
 * maco wonders if the computer thinks ctrl+alt are down
<virtu> maco, hmm and some different from KDE?
<cbill> mobasher: are you using nvidia-settings to change it?
<axx_> an XFCE volume controller might be more GTK friendly
<mobasher> cbill >> yea
<maco> virtu: kmix can work with or without pulse, so it might work for you
<cbill> mobasher: have you tried "sudo nvidia-settings"?
<virtu> ok
<lostintime> how can I configure my scaling_governor?  How can I have ubuntu change my scaling_governor depending on whether I am on battery or not? Is their a daemon that does this by default?  If so, where can I configure it?  If not, what are my options?
<axx_> any pointers on the 60 sec countdown for shutdown/restart/logout in Maverick?
<mobasher> cbill...mm..not but when i change the conf file it asks for root password
<mobasher> cbill=>> when i make the changes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mobasher> cbill=>> it asks for password
<ccallahan> axx_, nothing changeD
<cbill> mobasher: try running "sudo nvidia-settings" and changing from there, just a hunch
<mobasher> cbill=>> k let me try that
<trism> axx_: the shutdown applet (or system menu option, if you remove indicator-applet session from the panel) still has the 60 second timer
<cbill> mobasher: kk
<mobasher> cbill=>> how should that matter when the file is already written ?
<axx_> trism: thanks, so the new logout applet is the culprit then
<cbill> mobasher: shouldnt, but who knows for sure, its a propriatary driver so..
<mobasher> cbill=>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535409/
<ccallahan> it also seems that the up arrow key pulls up take screenshot
<cbill> mobasher: looks right, 1080P is desired rez?
<mobasher> cbill=>> right now i changed the setting manually but it revents when rebooted to 1280x somthing
<axx_> trism: uhh, what do you mean by system menu option?
<cbill> mobasher: and the xorg.conf stays or changes to 1280?
<mobasher> cbill=>> stays the same
<cbill> mobasher: thats odd, i havnt had issues like that in years, is your monitors native res 1080p?
<mobasher> cbill=>> it acer 21 inch
<mobasher> cbill=>> i had recreated my gnome profile does that have to do with anything
<mike160> hi anyone here use devede on ubuntu 10.10 am haveing problems with the movies am converting to dvd they are out of sync
<cbill> mobasher: i would run as sudo and have nvidia-settings rewrite the file
<axx_> ok, by all !
<cbill> mobasher: but im just throwing out ideas, xorg.conf looks fine to me so..
<axx_> bye*
<cbill> mobasher: i dont think gnome-profile should effect that
<mobasher> cbill=>> wierd...no worries i'll just leave it as that
<cbill> mobasher: what video card?
<d235353> does any one here know what the highest aac-plus settings are you can use?
<d235353> with say darkice
<cbill> mobasher: nvm i see its a 7300
<hal> would someone mind please having a look at their /dev/null file and tell me what permission and ownership it has please?
<sacarlson> I've been having problems with my fonts messing up on wireshark and openoffice at intermitent times.  it seems if I close all firefox windows and restart them the fonts are all ok.  What is this and how can I fix it?
<Holmser> How do i close my dvd tray from the command linE?
<mobasher> cbill=>> yeap
<littlekosh> hal: lol-- root:root 666
<Pici> Holmser: eject
<hal> littlekosh, is that a joke? :-/
<littlekosh> hal: no
<hal> oh ok, :D
<littlekosh> hal: read/write for all users
<cbill> mobasher: could also try removing at reinstalling nvidia driver maybe:
<hal> thanks littlekosh :)
<littlekosh> np, I gotta ask though: how'd those permissions get screwed up?
<anan> somebody can help me for my terratec soundcard ?
<cbill> mobasher: also what type of cable are you using?
<sacarlson> hal:  I show this crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2010-10-22 09:55 null
<hal> yes, it's fine now
<hal> thanks to all
<hal> I am trying to write a script that will reset permissions and ownership of all files and dirs (including hidden dirs) recursively
<mobasher> cbill=>> dvi cable
<mobasher> cbill=>> how do i remove the drives ?
<hal> this script works almost fine, http://hals-paste.pastebin.com/2Mvej3iD
<cbill> mobasher: system>admin>additional drivers
<hal> but it changes the current dir, and I need it to change everything inside the dir
<owner> Hello - I'm using VLC media player 1.1.4 and there is no video on mp4 clips (the audio works fine)...ideas?
<hal> can anyone advise, please?
<bazhang> owner, turn off compiz
<anan> somebody can help me in make works in ubuntu the terratec dmx 6fire usb  ?
<cbill> mobasher: might be called hardware drivers or something on an older version, im using 10.10
<anan> .....
<owner> How wood I go about turning that off?
<mobasher> cbill=>> k got it
<littlekosh> anan: I've never used one. What problem are you having?
<bazhang> owner, alt f2 metacity --replace
<anan> the problem is that doesnt work
<anan> i'm a newbie ...
<littlekosh> anan: have you seen http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/terratec.html
<littlekosh> No idea if that would help
<anan> i have another model
<anan> maybe there is something in the synaptic ?^
<anan> that i have to install ?
<littlekosh> look to envy24control
<Bosola> Hello everyone. I have a sound issue. I'm using a motherboard's onboard sound chip, but my graphics card has HDMI Audio Controller. The problem is that Linux (Mint) is naming both 'snd-hda-intel', so I can't just tell ALSA to give one card index=0, another index=1. Any advice on applying aliases to sound cards?
<Bosola> Thanks in advance
<littlekosh> According to Terratec the card is supported by the ALSA drivers
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Bosola
<ubottu> Bosola, please see my private message
<anan> alsa drivers...
<owner> do I need to reboot after "alt f2 metacity --replace"?
<bazhang> owner, no
<Bosola> Ok, I'll use the Mint channel. But it really won't be any different...
<bazhang> owner, just restart vlc
<littlekosh> anan: try sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base
<owner> after "alt f2 metacity --replace" I closed VLC and re-opened, still no video.....
<d235353> lol that was not even a distro specific question
<bazhang> owner, what about mplayer, does that play it
<owner> no, it immediately closes
<cbill> owner: what does totem do?
<owner> in the small icon the first frame is displayed. . . .
<techouse> christ, lxde is a WIN WIN WIN!!!
<techouse> :D
<owner> I don't believe I have 'totem' . . . it's a new system
<pc400> In ubuntu I can reboot a system at the console in x-windows but can't via SSH using the same user
<pc400> Is there any way to reboot it remotely using tihs user's credentials?
<cbill> owner: totem is called "movie player" in the menu
<KB1JWQ> pc400: "shutdown -r now"
<KB1JWQ> pc400: "reboot"
<KB1JWQ> pc400: "init 6" IIRC.
<pc400> reboot: Need to be root
<littlekosh> pc400: sudo reboot
<pc400> shutdown: Need to be root
<pc400> it asks for a password
<pc400> any way to prevent this?
<cbill> owner: totem /path/to/file should work, or just open with movie player
<pc400> It does not ask for a password if I click reboot with the mouse while logged in as this user.
<owner> O, sorry thats the app that closes immediately wen I try opening one of the mp4 files
<KB1JWQ> pc400: Not without root perms.
<pc400> how come I cna do it from the console?
<cbill> owner: i would try reinstalling the gstreamer codecs, maybe install ubuntu restricted extras
<cbill> owner: but totem should prompt you if its missing the codec
<ccallahan> Hello! Whenever I press "D" without pressing shift, it minimizes all winDows, anD if I press the up key, it take a screenshot. Any iDeas on how to fix this?
<pc400> KB1JWQ - what does the GUI use to reboot it?
<slide> Is there any way to adjust the mouse scroll wheel sensitivity?
<aeon-ltd> slide: its usually in app, e.g. iirc firefox has its own settings
<thunkee> pc400: it uses a privileged process, X Server i guess
<aeon-ltd> slide: there may be a universal one though in the system menu
<pc400> no way to tap into this I suppose?
<tyler_d1> anyone want to help me to compile the latest evolution-exchange connector :(
<pc400> (remotely, via ssh, of course)?
<vagothcpp_> is there an easy way for me to download .deb files from repositories from windows so that i can dpkg them?
<owner> nope no prompt, Movie Player just closes.
<littlekosh> pc400: you could edit your sudoers file so that that specific user could run shutdown without asking for a password
<pc400> littlekosh - In this particular case, if I go through any hassle it will be to dump a RSA key on root, but right now I need to reboot 50 boxes without writing an expect script to pass a raw SSH password :(
<owner> I believe I have installed "ubuntu restricted extras" . . . maybe
<pc400> Of course, only a user account key was created :(
<brianBTB>  Hi. I just downloaded wine version 1.1.2 from sourceforge, how do I install it. it is wine-1.1.2-i486-1kjz.tgz
<tyler_d1> anyone know what error: Package requirements (gio-2.0 >= 2.16.0 means during configure(using 10.10 - 64 bit)
<_Tristan> Hey. I just put ubuntu on my laptop and the touchpad only works as a basic mouse. Any ideas on where to find the driver?
<h00k> brianBTB: you don't have to get it from there, Wine is already in the repository.  You can find it in the Software Center or 'sudo apt-get install wine' from a terminal
<brianBTB> no no i really need 1.1.2 and the repo has *unstable* 1.3.0
<brianBTB> and *stable* 1.2.something
<nsahoo> why does update-manager ask for password everyday I want to apply some updates? it didn't happen before 10.10 My sudo has the right lines to not ask for password
<zespri> pc400: I ran this to allow reboot without typing the password in 'sudo chmod u+s /sbin/reboot'
<h00k> ubottu: compile | brianBTB
<ubottu> brianBTB: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, I am no expert but what is your laptop, just curious
<Koopa516> gtg
<_Tristan> ed-eddy: samsung qx-10
<pc400> zespri - yeah, too late now though :(
<brianBTB> i dont think it is compilable... what files should i see if it is?
<pc400> zespri - I guess expect script time.
<brianBTB> !pre-built
<cbill> owner: run from command line to get output: "totem /path/to/file"
<littlekosh> pc400: I think you're kind of up a creek this time.
<owner> ok 1 moment
<ccallahan> Hello! Whenever I press "d" without pressing shift, it minimises all windows, and if I press the up key, it take a screen shot. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, did you try to configure your touchpad settings
<h00k> brianBTB: I'm not sure how they distribute it, probably check for a file 'MAKE'
<h00k> !info wine | brianBTB
<ubottu> brianBTB: wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 64 kB
<_Tristan> ed-eddy: I tried a bunch of things. There's no touchpad tab under my mouse preferences, if that's what you mean
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, yea
<brianBTB> got answer. thnx
<GEEGEEGEE> why doesnt apaceh2 have a /etc/apache2/conf.d/security on gentoo but it does on debian?
<helphelp> hi
<helphelp> i need help,
<JoshDreamland> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<helphelp> when i install apache2
<owner> it came back with an x Window System error
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, did you look into this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306864
<Zeimacht3> They went to hunt to dragons but forgot ann about sence and all they aẃanted you was well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JME7mj_NINw&NR=1
<helphelp> halfway, it prompt me " ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<ccallahan> ed-eddy, Whenever I press "d" without pressing shift, it minimises all windows, and if I press the up key, it take a screen shot. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<helphelp> what does this mean >
<tyler_d1> anyone compiled evolution-exchange from source?
<Zeimacht3> Pax Vobiscum
<don> #lithmod
<h00k> Zeimacht3: Do not spam in here
<sl33k_> how to install a .tgz file on 10.04?
<owner> error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<JoshDreamland> I have a real piece of crap charger here, but for some reason, Ubuntu keeps forgetting I'M on battery power. It will start claiming that my battery is discharging, and when I unplug the adapter, it decides the battery is full and never displays the correct state again until (A) the battery is ejected and reinserted or (B) the computer is rebooted.
<Zeimacht3> h00k: Esiferuum galacticae my son.
<cbill> sl33k_: generally you extract, then "./configure" "make" "sudo make install"
<JoshDreamland> Is this a known bug? Some PEBKAC? Should I file a bug report?
<bazhang> !ot > Zeimacht3
<ubottu> Zeimacht3, please see my private message
<helphelp> any idea what does " ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" ?? when i install things
<zespri> on windows in "console" when you press ESC it clears your input. what is the key to clear input in ubuntu console?
<maco> zespri: the word "clear"
<bazhang> helphelp, it is normal, nothing to worry about
<maco> zespri: oh wait, just the input not the whole screen? ctrl+u
<zespri> maco: thank you
<demon002> Anyone have a recommendation for a backup program that creates a bootable restore image for Ubuntu 10.04?
<crankharder> so I screwed up the nagios3 install -- how come apt-get remove --purge ; apt-get install doesn't reinstall it back to ubuntu's defaults? -- and how can I reinstall any given package to ubuntus defaults?
<helphelp> bazchang, oh.. ok
<helphelp> thanks
<sl33k_> cbill: i am on new ubuntu, i need to download 7zip?
<_Tristan> ed-eddy: I hadn't read it, but it didn't help. Thanks, though.
<cbill> sl33k_: no, what are you trying to install?
<pc400> Can I dump the same exact key in the authorized_users file for multiple usernames on the same system?
<sl33k_> cbill: mongodb
<pc400> the username is called prior to the key exchange I would assume as it's targetted on the connect.
<MFen> Jordan_U: ok, i installed a new kernel.  that url you gave doesn't appear to be a real ppa (if it is, i have no idea what the correct URL should be)
<littlekosh> pc400: yes, you can
<littlekosh> pc400: you'll just need to specify user@host when connecting
<pc400> don't yo ualways need to anyways?
<MFen> Jordan_U: i used this, instead: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<demon002> Anyone have a recommendation for a backup program that creates a bootable restore image for Ubuntu 10.04?
<stellarnights> Hello. I need help getting my wireless card working and getting internet browsers to stop crashing when they load a web page.
<collabra> helphelp: you could open a terminal and type: man ldconfig       to find out....
<cbill> sl33k_ : open synaptic package manager
<littlekosh> pc400: no, it defaults to the username you are logged in on on the local machine
<MFen> Jordan_U: and, having installed the new kernel, it did not compile the nvidia driver
<owner> thanks 4 your help but I godda run, I'll try again later
<MFen> does anyone know how to manually invoke compiling the nvidia driver when a new kernel is installed?
<cpare> good evening from Orlando, Florida - can anyone offer a suggestion about files where the security is all question marks, including the user and group??
<cbill> sl33k_: search there and install from synaptic
<MFen> i just install 2.6.37 and headers
<MFen> installed*
<Zeimacht3> bazhang: Go hang your halls in a christmastree!
<Zeimacht3> :)
<Zeimacht3> balls
<MFen> does anyone know how to reinstall the nvidia driver manually?
<helphelp> hi collabra,
<demon002> MFen if you are using ubuntu i installed the nvidia driver by pressing ctrl+alt+F2 then typed in login info, then typed sudo service gdm stop , then went to the install directory and ran the script
<helphelp> i installed apache2 , and php5
<helphelp> both prompt the same message, im using ubuntu 10.10 btw,
<demon002> mfen remember to make the nvidia script executeable
<nickwinlund> oops
<MFen> demon002: well, i really want the supported ubuntu driver that works with the restricted drivers settings and everything
<helphelp> i just cant figure out what is going on, with it
<nickwinlund> Does anyone here know what ACPI is really for except fans on desktops & laptops?
<MFen> it has been recently claimed in this channel that this would happen on its own when i install the new kernel, but such was not the case
<collabra> helphelp: what's the message?
<helphelp> " ldconfig deferred processing is now taking place"
<MFen> there's a dkms thing that should have happened
<MFen> i don't know how to make it happen
<helphelp> i search the ubuntu, some said its a bug, some said its normal
<stellarnights> Hello. I need help getting my wireless card working and getting internet browsers to stop crashing when they load a web page.
<helphelp> ? hmm.. im confused
<phoul> hey folks, what would the correct syntax be to change the cpufreq scaling on all 4 cpus in a computer from "ondemand" to "performance" or just up to max which is 2.5ghz
<demon002> Anyone got a suggestion for a program to make a bootable backup of my linux partition?
<cbill> demon002: i believe clonzilla can do it
<aeon-ltd> demon002: not sure if it does livecds but remastersys definitely does whole system backups to iso
<stellarnights> I've tried installing the driver with Additional Drivers but it fails for some reason.
<collabra> helphelp: not sure what to tell ya,... does it look like an error to you?
<demon002> cbill ok that apt-get'able?
<sl33k_> cbill: add to bookmarks?
<nickhtp> it's interesting that there are boot up options like: acpi=off, noapic, nolapic and so forth.......
<demon002> aeon-ltd , will it backup to a USB key?
<collabra> helphelp: or part of the install process...?
<cbill> demon002: better off getting the livecd
<helphelp> collabra, i cant tell. when i give d command, apache2 -version
<cbill> sl33k_: no
<helphelp> it does display the apache2 is installed in my system
<demon002> cbill live cd won't have all my configs installed =/
<cbill> sl33k_: goto: system>admin>synaptic package manager
<demon002> cbill or all the updates.
<stellarnights> nickhtp: I needed to use acpi=off to get my MacBook Pro to boot Ubuntu.
<cbill> demon002: no, you download livecd of clonezilla and make a backup of your partition
<sl33k_> cbill: i am there, but the package does not get selected when i open it
<sl33k_> i have extracted it
<helphelp> but, it seem not to be running
<phoul> hey folks, what would the correct syntax be to change the cpufreq scaling on all 4 cpus in a computer from "ondemand" to "performance" or just up to max which is 2.5ghz
<collabra> helphelp: it's probably running as a service right now,...yah?
<cbill> sl33k_ right click, select "mark for installation" click apply
<cbill> sl33k_: you dont want to use the .tgz unless you have no other option
<helphelp> collabra, im installing " Snort" its a IDS software, but when i run snort, it prompt me apache2 and php5 not running
<d70> hi, anyone can help with Lampp install ?
<helphelp> so, i just suspect, that might cause the problem
<nickhtp> stellarnights: I think some call(s) via ACPI is stopping my *iso from getting burned as one whole thing, and not an image-- using brasero and gnomebaker, one at a time. I get odd or strange errors on x86 or AMD turion.
<helphelp> colabra, nevermind btw, i try to solve it later
<nickhtp> stellarnights: http://pastebin.com/7uVGR3sh
<collabra> helphelp: sorry,.. you're a bit prophetic,...but, hmmm.... what can i do... you seem to have a handle enough to fix this.
<sl33k_> cbill: not opening still, which way after opening syntaptic package manager?
<maxyjj_> i have installed mysql and phpmyadmin i want to install ftp web server.
<demon002> cbill oh ok, i misunderstood you.
<stellarnights> nickhtp: I wish I could browse web pages right now. Every browse crashes shortly after I load a web page. Plus I don't have wireless.
<helphelp> :)
<cbill> sl33k_: you need to search for "mongodb" in synaptic
<stellarnights> *Every browser
<cbill> sl33k_: then just right click and mark for installation
<sl33k_> cbill: ya did
<cbill> sl33k_: and then you hit apply?
<sl33k_> thanks cbill
<cbill> sl33k_: no problem, .tgz packages are source files, you only need to install from source if its not in synaptic or you need a newer version then ubuntu has available
<CP_123_Mogoloid> h00k seems a bit rotten.
<nickhtp> stellarnights: Ok sorry to hear it. I've also seen media-related or "sensekey" errors. This error is likely pertaining to the physical medium e.g., the plastic the DVD is made of. I can't stand it I think theres BOFH problems.
<cordoval_> how to create a pdf file from a tiff image in php ? which I should use?
<littlekosh> cordoval_: try #php ?
<acdc> Buh! :)
<acdc> Feci
<nickhtp> Where is 9.04 on: packages DOT ubuntu DOT com? Jaunty's not there.
<stellarnights> nickhtp: Lol. I've never encountered media problems related to burning before. BOFH problems happen all the time. :)
<stellarnights> I need help getting browsers to stop crashing. All of them crash after loading any web page.
<bazhang> nickhtp, it was end of life on 10/23
<cbill> nickhtp: jaunty is there for me :|
<cbill> nickhtp: nvm i stand corrected
<ernop> configuring djb's daemontools on 10.10 - is this still the right way to do it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DaemontoolsUpstartConfig
<acdc> To poder this rotten assingment, to cope with it. My gowd they dont fool around :)
<nerio> hola
<nerio> hay algien
<IdleOne> !es | nerio
<ubottu> nerio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maco> !es | nerio
<nickhtp> bazhang and cbill: ``more than one suite specified for show_static..." Hmm is that leann or one of the head developers working on stuff now?
<stellarnights> Weird. Somehow it fixed itself in the last hour. Strange. But good. :D
<cbill> nickhtp: im not sure what your asking
<MeBabes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-zKQvVmN58&hd=1
<bazhang> MeBabes, not here please
<nickhtp> The absence of jaunty is probably re-integration or something I noticed breezy went away or something a while ago.
<bazhang> nickhtp, jaunty is no longer supported, not since 10/23
<cbill> nickhtp: its because the support cycle has ended
<rww> nickhtp: EOL releases are removed from the download and apt servers because we don't want to use up valuable mirror space with them. They're moved to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<cbill> nickhtp: i recommend a dist-upgrade
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pici> cbill: Thats not relevant to upgrading to a new release.
<bazhang> cbill, `you mean version upgrade dist-upgrade is something else
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<arnie1> question - trying to run a VMware XPI plugin on Ubuntu 10.04/64bit.  The plugin is 32 bit, so I run the 32bit firefox, but one linked library fails to load.  ldd shows me libexpat.so.0 as "not found", though libexpat.so.1.5.2 exists in /lib.  I tried linking that version in /lib, but ldd still complains and the plugin fails.  I also tried with LD_LIBRARY_PATH to use libexpat.so.0 files provided by vmware player (which works) but
<cbill> bazhang and pici: ah ok,
<cbill> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<|Maldito|> HI GUYS
<nickhtp> cbill: Yea, dist-upgrade. rww, et al: man I wish there was a way to integrate in simple level licensing so you all could acknowledge third parties somehow at the end of those cycles by way of encumbrance. the e-word is coda for known physical and virtual stuff being accepted and also demarcated.
<rww> nickhtp: I wasn't able to parse that reply, sorry.
<nickhtp> microshit fights licensing ( and opensource ) like there's no tomorrow. I truly dislike their corporate lawyers. Oops, bot?! haha
<IdleOne> !language | nickhtp
<ubottu> nickhtp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<digirak> hey
<|Maldito|> hey
<digirak> folks am trying to migrate from windows to linux
<|Maldito|> so fucking wot
<maco> !language | |Maldito|
<ubottu> |Maldito|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> |Maldito|: Please watch the language
<bazhang> |Maldito|, stop with the cursing
<|Maldito|> soy de chile
<littlekosh> digirak: what's your question?
<|Maldito|> quien mas es de chile
<IdleOne> |Maldito|: me vale, por favor ablas in ingles
<IdleOne> !es | |Maldito|
<ubottu> |Maldito|: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maco> IdleOne: s/ablas/hablas/
<Xplat_> Does anyone know if there is a clone of the Apple tool xcodebuild for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> maco: thank you
<digirak> ok... i need to know how to import settings from firefox and thunderbird
<digirak> how do i do this
<maco> Xplat_: um, what does it do?
<maco> Xplat_: is it an IDE?
<littlekosh> digirak: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Transferring_data_to_a_new_profile_-_Firefox
<Xplat_> it's a command line tool, maco.
<maco> o
<nickhtp> Exsqweeze me if I talk over others I got a lot of idears. th3 la$t th1ng w3 c4n do is get a background highlighter up plus 1DENT$ to expose all of these bots.
<maco> nickhtp: stop with the 1337speak please
<bazhang> nickhtp, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xplat_> I need it to compile a mac project for my friend, but I don't have a mac.
<nickhtp> this blows
<x404x> I have some problems with vnc, running server on ubuntu and it runs perfect for hours on the local lan but when connecting via the global ip / router it runs slow and gets connection reset by peer in about a minute before it even loads the screen, any idea how to fix this ? (my upload speed is only about 40kps anyway) will ssh with graphical export need less bandwith ?
<nickhtp> none of you are real
<littlekosh> digirak: also,
<littlekosh> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/sync/
<maco> rww: guess what guess what? bazhang and i are bots too now!
<rww> holy existential crisis batman
<cbill> x404x: is 5900 forwarded in your router?
<x404x> yes
<spr0k3t> maco: we've known that about you for a long time maco
<maco> Xplat_: if you compile something, itll tend to only run on the same OS as it was compiled on
<RocknRoll> Thats fucking machineguns man, quick!!!, Were gonna get killed for fucks sake!
<RocknRoll> We're sporting frinds, hired geeks. Oh for fucks sake!
<RocknRoll> ... No, We need total coverage! ...
<RocknRoll> Youre fired awful jackarse.
<FloodBot1> RocknRoll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xplat_> Yes, but I can't find xcodebuild anywhere, let alone finding it for ubuntu.
<x404x> i even added all ports from 5-7000 in the hope that pasv ftp will run better and i read vnc also uses 5800
<x404x> still same
<cbill> x404x: should be fine then, how much upload speed does your line have?
<x404x> bout 40 kps
<x404x> so not much...
<Blanet> On the lookup device that is in your network tools does that give a name of who owns the computer and stuff or what does it exactly give?
<cbill> x404x: i would guess thats our issue then :(
<Xplat_> maco, I can't find xcodebuild anywhere, let alone finding it for ubuntu. I have been searching for months.
<x404x> i have run pcanywhere before with no problems, except a lot of waiting...
<maco> Xplat_: it's mac development software
<digirak> thank you all
<digirak> i will try to work with this
<digirak> also will ping for further assistance
<maco> Xplat_: whatever you need to compile, youd need to first get all the libraries (and cocoa/carbon are not availble for linux) and then...well, you can only run things on whatever OS you compiled it on
<cbill> x404x: are you lowering the resolution and color being broadcast?
<x404x> so vnc eats a lot of bandwith ? is ssh with graph export gonna use less bandwith ?
<maco> Xplat_: so i think you're out of luck
<digirak> can you tell me how to get skype on software updates?
<k0d3g3ar> I have Ubuntu running as a server, with about 50 users downloading large files (ie. >50mb).  Some users have complained that their downloads are stalling.  Its serving the files from Lighttpd in a very minimal way.  Ne1 knows a reason for a very small percentage of users to have stalled downloads after about 25% completed?
<Xplat_> maco: then is there any darwin terminal emulator?
<maco> Xplat_: the terminal in osx is the same as in ubuntu:  bash
<Haptic> so, I installed wine and I try and open up a .EXE file in the "Windows program loader" and it always seems to give me this.   "The file '/media/ACER/Program Files/WinSCP/WinSCP.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<cbill> haptic: you need to set the file as executable
<littlekosh> Haptic: chmod +x /media/ACER/Program Files/WinSCP/WinSCP.exe
<maco> Xplat_: though osx uses freebsd's version, not the gnu version, meaning some commands' more obscure flags are different. like ls --color on gnu and ls -G on bsd
<littlekosh> Haptic: might need to sudo that
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, still there ?
<Xplat_> maco: then can't I just run xcodebuild from linux, assuming I'll find it?
<_Tristan> ed-eddy: yeah
<x404x> in the viewer i set it to max compression, i didnt see any settings for speed on the server
<cbill> littlekosh and happtic: shouldnt need sudo
<maco> Xplat_: no
<cbill> x404x: are you using remote desktop viewer?
<maco> Xplat_: as ive said twice now, whatever OS its compiled for is the only one itll run on.  unless you're suggesting that xcodebuild is nothing more than a shell script?
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, did you check if dpkg -l| grep xserver-xorg-input-synaptic is present
<littlekosh> cbill: k
<Xplat_> dang.
<Haptic> gives me this `/media/ACER/Program'
<ijij> question: i have 2hds, 1 IDE, 1 SATA. the SATA drive is blank, and i have installed ubuntu on the IDE drive. when i turn the computer on, it simply boots into linux--i don't see a grub menu. if i install windows on the second drive, will i suddenly see a grub os selection menu?
<littlekosh> Haptic: chmod +x "/media/ACER/Program Files/WinSCP/WinSCP.exe"
<Haptic> srry, this. `/media/ACER/Program': No such file or directory
<cbill> haptic: put the path in quotes
<_Tristan> ed-eddy: I do have that installed, yeah
<Haptic> oh
<x404x> using realvnc viewer
<littlekosh> sorry, got lazy typing
<stellarnights> I need help configuring my wireless card. The driver is installed and activated but not currently in use and I can detect any wireless connections nearby.
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, xinput list
<ed-eddy> what does this show ?
<stellarnights> *Can't detect...
<cbill> x404x: maybe try terminal server client, has more options i think
<RocknRolla> Holeh Mohley, you awful jackass :)
<maco> RocknRolla: stop
<_Tristan> ed-eddy: http://pastebin.com/LKZW8Dev
<cbill> x404x: or are you connecting from a windows box?
<Haptic> so I typed that in. so response in the terminal. checked to see if I could open it and it gave me the same error message
<bigdad1e> i got my network going. now i need help getting my ports to open
<x404x> yes i connect from windoes
<cbill> haptic: just right click the file, select properties, set executable there
<ed-eddy> Yes, the trackpad is not detected
<cbill> x404x: ok ignore my post about terminal server client then
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, if you can find the hardware, I guess installing the driver will have the job done
<dragonnutds> i have a question about installation inside windows, please let me know when i can ask
<_Tristan> ed-eddy: sorry, what do you mean?
<maco> !ask | dragonnutds
<ubottu> dragonnutds: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Haptic> when I click "executable" it checks and then unchecks. I tried 'sudo nautilus' but I can't find that directory while in that
<RocknRollaH> Mother of gawds i thought, here it comes, the waterworks :)
<bazhang> dragonnutds, wubi install?
<bigdad1e> does anyone know anything about forwarding ports for srcds
<littlekosh> Haptic: who is the owner of the file?
<cbill> haptic: were is the file?
<Haptic> me
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, if you see this http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586340&page=2 the macbook users were facing the same problem
<littlekosh> haptic: which user?
<Haptic> administrator
<dragonnutds> ok, when installing inside windows without patitaning, is there a risk of crashing the harddrive, and is it possible to acsess windows files in unbuntu, i installed this on a old slow computer and saw a unbutu folder so thats why i am wondering the second part
<fuho> join
<cbill> haptic: does the file reside in your home directory?
<littlekosh> cbill: no it's on a mounted drive
<fuho> Hi eveyone
<Haptic> its on my windows hardrive
<parindra> I am on ubuntu 10.10 and my Memory Stick Duo doesn't work, I tried the forums but can't figure it out
<administrator> 22
<cbill> haptic: copy it to your home folder
<_Tristan> ed-eddy: so you're saying I need to find out what the hardware is called?
<ed-eddy> yes
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, then we can look for the driver in some repository
<fuho> Please, can anyone see what i am typing?
<rww> fuho: yes
<IdleOne> fuho: yes
<Haptic> got it, thanks a bunch.
<fuho> Not sure my client works
<_Tristan> ed-eddy: okay. Should I ask samsung, or look on my computer?
<dragonnutds> your client is working
<parindra> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cbill> Anyone know if the alpha of 11.04 will have unity/compiz? im curious to tr it
<fuho> <dargonnuts> tahnks
<IdleOne> cbill: 11.04 in #ubuntu+1
<rww> cbill: Should do. #ubuntu+1 is the discussion channel for 11.04, though.
<cbill> idleone ok thanks
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, its possible to query about the hardware , I am too trying to learn how to do it
<slack_baphomet> ubuntu 10.10 is awsome :)
<fuho> Is this the right place to ask questions about Ubuntu Server?
<rww> fuho: here or #ubuntu-server are fine
<Haptic> I do have one more question. whenever I try to install something from the Software Center, it comes up that it is from untrusted sources. It just started happening recently
<fuho> I am looking for a way to install vnc on my ubuntu server.
<IdleOne> Haptic: have you added any PPA or other sources?
<cbill> haptic: i think some 3rd party stuff gives that warning
<Haptic> no
<fuho> It is VPN server, with Ubuntu Server 10.04 installed
<dragonnutds> im throwing my quetion out agian because it got bumped pretty far up, if im not allowed to do this please let me know. when installing inside windows without patitaning, is there a risk of crashing the harddrive, and is it possible to acsess windows files in unbuntu, i installed this on a old slow computer and saw a unbutu folder so thats why i am wondering the second part
<rww> Haptic: I don't know what the Software Center way of doing it is, but updating the package lists (as in sudo apt-get update) fixes that sometimes.
<cbill> dragonnutds: there is always a risk, backup important data
<tobis87> Hi, Does someone else have a problem with quake live and firefox?
<blakkheim> the maintainer of the pidgin/finch package needs to get that patched
<dragonnutds> will windows restore work
<wmh> ls
<IdleOne> Error: Permission Denied.
<cbill> dragonnuts: will windows restore work for what?
<canthus13> IdleOne: heh.
<dragonnutds> as a backup for installing a duelboot
<parindra> need help, I have a memory stick duo pro slot on my laptop, and when I put the card in, nothing happens
<Haptic> sudo apt-get update seems to have done the trick. thanks again
<IdleOne> canthus13: :)
<cbill> dragonnuts: no, back up your data to somewhere besides that HD
<fuho> I tried installing it once, downloading the whole ubuntu-desktop metapackage (1GB) and then following one tutorial, but the ".vnc" folder never got created so i reinstalled the server just now, dont want to waste another 4 hours if anyone can help, will appreciate it.
<cbill> dragonnuts: just as a safety percausion
<dragonnutds> how hard would it be to get vista back if it screws up
<cbill> dragonnuts: ive never had an issue, but better safe then sorry
<bsmith093> how in all thats holy do i convert swf files
<cbill> dragonnuts: you may need to reinstall vista from disc(worst case senario), that would wipe the drive
<dragonnutds> i dont have a disk, it was preloaded, that is my fear
<IdleOne> dragonnutds: how are you installing Ubuntu?
<cbill> dragonnuts: i think thats beyond the scope of this channel
<bsmith093> i have them i can play them fine in vlc but i want to convert them to ... at this point anything... and i cant find anything to do it
<dragonnutds> im installing from the disk immage on the site
<canthus13> dragonnutds: If you have a spare drive, swap it out.
<inx-live> dragonnutds: some times the manufacturer has a reinstall on the hard drive. especially the dell and hp variety, so you still have an avenue to re-install windows
<IdleOne> dragonnutds: ##windows can help you with creating recovery cd's for vista. make them before you install Ubuntu.
<cbill> dragonnuts: with wubi or your booting a livecd?
<cbill> dragonnuts: most PC's have an app to make recovery disks, look through your restore app
<blakkheim> PC's?
<tobis87> For some strange reason, my harddrives are always changing... sometimes they are sda,sdb,sdc and then they are sde,sdf,sdg again. Maybe because I have an internal controller ata_piix and an external sata_sil24?
<blakkheim> PC's what?
<inx-live> anyone know if there is a purely cli'd version of ubuntu? (says the man running from inx, LOL)
<blakkheim> !mini | inx-live
<ubottu> inx-live: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<IdleOne> inx-live: ubuntu server
<inx-live> !dance
<nafri> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on my toshiba satellite L505-GS5037 (Processor: Core I3) and getting the following error on startup "kernel.thread helper+0×7/0×10" any idea how can i solve this?
<JoshDreamland> is there a way I can get the battery meter to reset?
<dragonnutds> ok, i will make a recovery disk, i am heading for the windows channel for all your help. wait, is the windows a seperate channle on irc.freenode.net, or is it a sub channle, if those even exist on irc
<JoshDreamland> I tried killing acpid and gnome-power-manager, but neither seemed to make it re-register battery levels
<tobis87> If I could use UUID for everything it wouldn't be a problem, but for swap encryption I need fixed drive letters, my workaround now is to put every possible driveletter in crypttab and for an autostart script, I need to check all the way "if [ -e /dev/sd*1 ]; then"
<ernop> so, anyone have updated installation instructions for daemontools?  the only one I could find is for feisty.
<cbill> dragonnuts: look in "all programs" first, usually you have an app to create restore discs
<Boohemian> how do i make it so /var/www/ and everything inside is read+write for user 'nginx'?
<littlekosh> Boohemian: which user currently owns the files?
<mikemiller> How can I install libstdc++6-dev(I think it's an obsolete package)?
<newwang> hi
<LucidGuy> Confused.  performing an rsync -av of a large directory(8TB+) from one filesystem to another...  The destination output is always MUCH larger then the source?  I don't see a symlink issue becuase -a copies the links not the data itself.  Any ideas why rsync maybe doing this?
<blakkheim> LucidGuy: out of curiousity what FS do you run on such large volumes?
<GEEGEEGEE> how do i get the sound from a video
<rww> LucidGuy: what's the type of the destination filesystem (ext4, ntfs, etc)?
<LucidGuy> the source is XFS
<rallias> How do I calculate installed size of a package?
<LucidGuy> The destination is an Axiom NAS .. appliance, not entirely sure what FS it has.
<rww> LucidGuy: if the destination FS doesn't support symlinks, that would be an issue.
<_jesse_> rallias: apt-cache show <package>
<rww> and NTFS, which is a not-uncommon choice, doesn't
<LucidGuy> I have the destination FS mounted .. and I can see the symlinks .. they look intact.
<rallias> _jesse_: Its a non-standard package I am hand-crafting
<_jesse_> rallias: ah, not sure then :/
<rallias> I mean, I see 140, but 140 whats?
<Pici> rallias: bytes generally.
<rallias> ubottu developer
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<rallias> Pici: :/ if only it were that easy
<rallias> where is the developers channel?
<rww> rallias: #ubuntu-devel
<rallias> kk ty
<Pici> rallias: For new packages? #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu
<bonhoffer> i am on gutsy -- i want to upgrade -- but it looks like i can't get to the repos
<rww> bonhoffer: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bonhoffer> rww: thanks
<bonhoffer> so i have 7.10 -- what is recommended upgrade path?
<bonhoffer> to 8.04.3 LTS
<Pici> bonhoffer: Upgrade to 8.04, then from 8.04 to 10.04
<rww> bonhoffer: that link will get you to 8.04. 8.04.3 is just 8.04 with all security upgrades applied
<Boohemian> littlekosh: root
<ray9na> Hi. How do I install something that's zipped up as a .tar.bz2 ? And how do I get its icon to show up in the right place?
<h00k> !compile | ray9na
<ubottu> ray9na: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ray9na> No, it's not from source. If I were to extract it, it would be all the files right there, just not in the right folder.
<cbill> ray9na: what are you trying to install?
<Agent001> Hi, I get an printing error "could not execute a filter" ... anyone familiar?
<ray9na> Celtx-2.7.tar.bz2
<ray9na> It's script writing software, freeware.
<cbill> ray9na: usually its 3 commands: "./configure" "make" "sudo make install"
<Pici> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ray9na> What do each of those commands do?, cbill?
<draven_sol> should using the df command show a raids swap?
<IdleOne> ray9na: http://wiki.celtx.com/index.php?title=Installation
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, sorry could not figure out a way to identify the driver you need, I'll leave have some work .
<IdleOne> scroll down a little to the linux instructions
<ray9na> Ah, thanks IdleOne :-P
<_Tristan> ed-eddy: ah well, thanks for the help
<cbill> ray9na: checkinstall is a good idea as was mentioned
<IdleOne> ray9na: but read the info on checkinstall ubottu sent you
<ray9na> Okay, reading now
<stellarnights> Any tips on getting my wireless card to work (out of the box, like the help pages say it should) would be appreciated. Shotgun suggestions, or anything.
<IdleOne> ray9na: also there is a note at the bottom about deleting the files in the root folder. Please be careful with that command.
<ray9na> Oh, definitely!!
<Rotham> how do I add a .pc file to my package config search path?
<Pink_> Hey guys.  I need help partitioning my drive to install a second OS.  Could anyone give me a hand please?  I posted on the forums too, if you'd rather help me there.  Thanks!
<cromag> what is the "new" X called ?
<Jp82191> is there a way to change the bitrate at which ffmpeg converts a song?
<cbill> pink_ what OS?
<bonhoffer> anyone know why "sudo do-release-upgrade" doesn't work for me
<bazhang> cromag, wayland?
<cromag> bazhang: thanks :)
<bonhoffer> i am trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<cbill> jp82191: i think its -b
<bonhoffer> following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Gutsy
<Pink_> cbill I'm trying to install Zorin, but my computer says it has too many Partitions already
<Blanet> What is the c code to open up a new document
<ray9na> The Celtx page mentions that single users can just extract directly to /home/yourusername/bin, but I don't have a bin folder in my username directory
<Jp82191> cbill: so what would i add to this? ffmpeg -i /home/jorge/Videos/vid2.flv /home/jorge/Videos/output.mp3
<cbill> pink_ im not much help there :(
<Agent007> Hi, I have a printer error
<bonhoffer> i get: sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<Pink_> Darn.  I've never done anything like this so I don't really know where to look either.  I'm just trying to do the partition, but Windows 7 already has 4 partitions, and I'm not sure if I can remove anything :(
<cbill> jp82191: sorry its -ab
<Jp82191> cbill: where does the -ab go?
<cbill> jp82191 so i think -ab 320
<cbill> jp82191 before the output file
<Jp82191> ffmpeg -i /home/jorge/Videos/vid2.flv /home/jorge/Videos/output.mp3
<Jp82191> where after the flv?
<cbill> jp82191 yup
<Jp82191> cbill: thanks let me try
<cbill> jp82191 kk let me know
<iclev> SAS JMP stat wine installation error any suggestions?
<cbill> jp82191 sorry, its 320000
<Jp82191> cbill: ok thanks because i was getting an unrecognized option
<cbill> jp82191 shouldnt be getting that
<cbill> jp82191 -ab 320000, i just tested it
<Jp82191> cbill: i was just doing -ab 320 only
<Jp82191> cbill: what if i want to encode in 128bit
<cbill> jp82191 128000
<Jp82191> ok thanks
<x404x> how to start file transfer from zssh ? i cant type that sequence
<cbill> jp82191 just add 3 zero
<Jp82191> ok thanks
<Xplat_> Why does a mac application show up as a java application in ubuntu?
<cbill> xplat_: what is the file extension?
<nyick> hey pplz
<Xplat_> it doesn't have one, cbill. It just has the name and it says in the properties that it is a "Java Class (application/x-java)
<cbill> xplat_: im not sure than, your sure its not a java app?
<Jp82191> cbill: it works thank you very much!!
<xiaodong> hi
<cbill> jp82191: np glad to help :)
<Xplat_> I have a hunch, cbill, that ubuntu is mistaking it for a Java Class. What's wierd is it doesn't show any application to open it by default.
<cbill> xplat_: what if you add .jar, will java open it?
<Xplat_> I'll check.
<ray9na> Question: The Celtx site says, "You can install Celtx by extracting the downloaded archive into your  home folder (e.g. /home/yourusername/bin) and run the application from  there. But then only this single user will have access to it." But I don't have a bin folder under /home/myusername -- Does that mean I can't go the easy route?
<cbill> xplat_: i know very little with mac, so im only guessing lol
<ectospasm>  ray9na: you can create ~/bin
<ray9na> hmmm
<xiaodong> hi
<Xplat_> cbill: at this rate, I'll try almost anything.
<xiaodong> anybody could help me?
<newlearner> hello guys, may someone can help me with my stardict? the problem is "521 user is not exist", my ubuntu is 64bit 10.10 release
<Eddie> Can anyone help me in here with a ubuntu driver problem
<bsmith093> im getting a config error for dumpgnash, it says install required pakages, i cant see anything onboiusly missling how do i check what it needs?
<xiaodong> I have a problem when I am trying to install a language pack.
<xiaodong> The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources.
<cbill> xplat_: if you add .jar and it opens, that would imply it is indeed a java app
<iclev> ray9na: create the directory and preform a local install
<ray9na> How would I get the icon to show up on my desktop, then?
<Guest2413> can anyone help me with a driver problem
<tortoise> Ello. I'm having some problems with Transmission. It's giving me an Error: Invalid Argument (file path). It's never done this to me and I have no idea what it means, any help would be appreciated
<Xplat_> If this doesn't work, do you think it is a bug in ubuntu, cbill?
<cbill> ray9na: you would need to make your own
<cbill> xplat_: i dont think so, ubuntu isnt supposed to play mac files, its labeling based on content i believe
<Guest2413> I just installed ubuntu, and its not recognizing my wireless pci adapter its the w311v3
<Guest2413> it netgear
<Guest2413> any help?
<ray9na> All right. One last question: to paste something into Terminal, it suggests using Maj+Ins ... I know Ins is insert, what's Maj?
<xiaodong> i fixed it yesterday
<meanieface> tortoise: are you downloading the torrent or are you opening from the webpage?
<Agent007> Hi,  I have a printer error issue "could not execute a filter" ....
<tortoise> meanieface: I'm downloading, I've already opened it.
<Guest2413> <Guest2413> I just installed ubuntu, and its not recognizing my wireless pci adapter its the w311v3
<Guest2413> <Guest2413> it netgear
<Guest2413> <Guest2413> any help?
<Xplat_> cbill: then why is it saying it is a Java Class? That seems misleading.
<meanieface> tortoise: oh, i was getting that when i didn't actually download the torrent file but opened it directly from the webpage
<xiaodong> <Guest2413>
<Guest2413> Yes
<cbill> xplat_: well maybe its using java script, im unsure without knowing what it is ;)
<xiaodong> i have another usb wireless adapter
<tortoise> meanieface: how did you fix it?
<Agent007> nevermind, i fixed it, no thanks to you.
<xiaodong> d-link
<Guest2413> mines pci
<meanieface> tortoise: i never did, i just had to download the torrent files first
<Slugs_> what is the # for kvm ubuntu virtual machine help?
<xiaodong> that is different
<Xplat_> cbill: I'll tell you what it is: Xcode.
<cbill> agent007, your welcome
<tortoise> meanieface: okay, I'll see if that makes a difference
<xiaodong> but i will send you the web address for your ref.
<Guest2413> ok.
<xiaodong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625657
<xiaodong> this is the address
<cbill> xplat_ thats a mac developer tool?
<iclev> Question:  Wine prompts "ODBC Error: Unable to allocate Environmental handle" at start of SAS.JMP statistical package. Is this a video card driver error?
<The_Paco> Hi. I copied my ubuntu to another partition on my laptop disk. Found out it was conflicting because I duplicated the UUID. I ran tune2fs to make a new UUID and wound up making a new one for both partitions.... that screwed up grub, and I'm trying to figure out how to permanently fix it. I've looked in /etc/grub.d and /etc/default, and can't make heads or tails of it or how the script still holds on to the old UUID. update-grub change
<The_Paco> s nothing, not sure why? Any ideas?
<ray9na> Well, I think I've got it figured out. Thanks, everyone!
<xiaodong> you may have to force linux to know your card.
<The_Paco> grub2, btw
<Guest2413> thats not the same card.
<johnjohn101> question about a ralink 2561 card that drops wireless after streaming video..  Is there a fix for this without having to recompile driver?
<Guest2413> Is this guide still credible?
<xiaodong> but similar method
<Guest2413> ok.
<cbill> xplat_: says it supports java, for some reason ubuntu has identified it as java class
<Guest2413> Thanks.
<Xplat_> cbill: yes. I am trying to do what linux users want to do with windows. I want to compile a mac program without a mac (I don't have one).
<xiaodong> find a way to let linux know your card's existence
<Normal_Guy> Could anyone help me with setting up an OpenSSH server? I've tried just about every online documentation I could find and nothings working
<cbill> xplat_ : i understand what your saying, unfortunately im way out of my element on this one though lol
<Xplat_> cbill: that's okay. Who should I talk to?
<cbill> xplat_: have you tried eclipse?
<Normal_Guy> Can anyone help me?
<tortoise> meanieface: it seems to be working now, thank you
<meanieface> tortoise: you're welcome
<cbill> xplat_: im not sure, maybe someone here will know, i would also start a thread in the forums
<Xplat_> cbill: eclipse... I may have, but maybe I didn't use it right? I'll check again.
<Xplat_> cbill: will do.
<cbill> xplat_: nor have i, i just seen it recommended on forums when i googled ubuntu xcode
<Yompa> Normal_Guy: Did you try 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' from terminal? Also, you need to open or perhaps forward TCP port 22 to your server.
<sol326> hey room
<Jkessler> Normal_Guy i think 'sudo apt-get install ssh' installs ssh server?   or maybe openssh package.  it doesn't take much configuring other than ports after that
<Boohemian> can someone help me with permissions issues? i am in the middle of switching webservers from lighttpd to nginx. i was trying to make it so user "nginx" could read+write /var/www/ and all its contents. so i ran "chown -R nginx:nginx /var/www". i realized that was wrong (and my site is now spitting out a bunch of php errors) and then tried to revert by doing "usermod -a -G www-data nginx && chown -R root:root /var/www
<Boohemian> the errors are saying permission denied inside /var/www)
<maco> Jkessler: , Normal_Guy:  the package is openssh-server
<bastidrazor> Jkessler: openssh-server
<Stupidity> hey
<home> anyways
<home> funny how
<Boohemian> currently, this is what ls -l /var/www looks like: http://pastie.org/1319140
<home> after installig ubuntu/windows 7
<home> I came to realize that my computer has bad hardware
<home> and thats the reason why my pc kept freezing :/
<cbill> home: bad memory?
<singingBird> home, most probably RAM
<home> cbill: did memtest
<home> cbill: passed once
<home> cbill: But, yes.. probably :/
<cbill> home: how many ram modules?
<home> cbill: 3
<singingBird> check whether it gets over heat
<home> cbill: I should remove some?
<cbill> home: try each one on their own to pinpoint
<home> cbill: to find the one that causes problems?
<home> cbill: Wow thanks! thats a great suggestion :)
<cbill> home: yup, thats what i would do
<home> cbill: Ok.. diagnose memory.. got it :)
<home> btw talking from debian.. got some questions for xubuntu
<Pink_> Okay, I just got my drive to partition.  How should I format it?  ex2?
<home> Apparently, I cant run X after I installed propeirty NVDIIA drivers from live cd
<cbill> pink_ ext3/4
<Pink_> thanks cbill!
<home> maybe generate an xorgconf file that .. somehow fixes it :*(
<home> <<< newb
<Pink_> is either one better, cbill?
<bigdad1e> can someone help me forward ports?
<cbill> pink_ ext4 if the os supports it
<home> btw.. is there a command line command to detect cpu temp?
<algeneral> Hello everyone
<algeneral> I have a couple of questions
<Guest98426> could someone help me with setting up an OpenSSH server?
<rww> ubottu: lm-sensors | home
<ubottu> home: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<algeneral> first, instead blurring behind windows in compiz, it seems to blur in front of non-focused windows, what gives?
<algeneral> Guest202496: I may be able to help depending on what you want this server to do
<home> this is really really weird
<home> I dont have any graphics enabled in this computter
<algeneral> Guest98426: I may be able to help, depending on what you want this server to do?
<StrangeCharm> i just set up a new ubuntu install, but when i try to boot into the new system, my machine halts after 'verifying dmi pool data' what's going on? [i'm certain that i'm booting from the right disk]
<home> yet.. I just detected.. that
<home> I can run glxgears
<Guest98426> I just want to be able to ssh to it and maybe secure copy
<home> werid
<cbill> home: try "start x
<home> rww: thanks...
<home> cbill: Ill try that on my other pc.. gives me bunch of errors..
<bigdad1e> i need to forward ports for steam on my machine. i already forwarded them on my router but they still dont show. can anyone give me a hand. please
<Guest98426> I believe I already have the OpenSSH daemon set up, but I don't know how to connect to it remotely
<cbill> home: maybe a corrupt install?
<bastidrazor> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<algeneral> Guest202496: that's simple. just type ssh username@serverIP
<algeneral> where username is the user on the server
<home> cbill: That means, I have to reinstal.. oh well.. will instal 10.10 this time <3
<algeneral> and serverIP is the IP address of the server
<home> but grub scares me
<Guest98426> My ip is technically a private address
<Guest98426> at least the one the server is on
<sw0rdfish> hey guys i'm having problem with my speakers/headphones on my HP laptop, whenever i try to play sound only through the headphones only! the sound actually comes out both ways :(
<cbill> home: well at least ubuntu install is fast haha
<_jesse_> Guest98426: that's fine so long as you are inside the same network
<algeneral> Guest202496: that's fine. just give it the private LAN IP
<Guest98426> what happens if I want to ssh to it outside of the network?
<home> cbill: Its pretty fast... so is windows 7
<_jesse_> Guest98426: you won't be able to
<HeelToe> where should I go for help setting up an apache2 webserver?
<algeneral> sw0rdfish: check the mixer. you can specify volume levels for both
<home> I still cannot believe I have a copy of win 7 >.>.. oh the horror
<_jesse_> Guest98426: you'll need a publically addressable IP address
<bastidrazor> HeelToe: #httpd is a good place
<algeneral> Guest98426: You'll need to give it its actual IP address then
<cbill> home: no win7 for me :)
<Guest98426> I'd probably have to talk with my ISP then i guess
<HeelToe> bastidrazor, it says you need to register with Nickserv, idk what that is
<sw0rdfish> algeneral, ok thanks
<algeneral> Guest98426: No. Just go to whatsmyIP.com
<home> I am super confused
<bastidrazor> !register | HeelToe
<ubottu> HeelToe: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest98426> too much of a pain in the ass. I'd probably have to pay a lil more.
<_jesse_> Guest98426: is it behind a router?
<home> somehow I have graphics capability..
<Guest98426> yes
<_jesse_> Guest98426: you can use the router's public ip then and port forward through to the server
<cbill> home: what do you mean?
<home> really scary
<HeelToe> ty
<_jesse_> Guest98426: just configure the router to forward traffic to it's port 22 to the server's port 22
<algeneral> Guest98426: from the server, visit whatsmyIP.com  and that will tell you your IP address. whatever IP address that tells you, that's what you should use on ssh
<krunal> I'd jike to say that after DAYS of trying, I finally figured out how to view win7 shares on ubuntu. 1) change local securities policy (info on google), and 2) uninstall windows live sign in assistant
<algeneral> Guest98426: err sorry. I meant: whatsmyip.org
<home> cbill: I can run glxgears.. and direct rendering: Yes + OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.7.1
<Guest98426> so forward all port 22 connection from my router to my server private address?
<home> 2.1 <3
<Guest98426> *connections
<home> maybe.. I can run wow.. heehee
<_jesse_> Guest98426: yeah, or you can use a different port if you like
<bastidrazor> Guest98426: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#Listen on a Non-Standard Port   ::that link is not clickable copy/paste it. it will explain things simply
<_jesse_> Guest98426: 22 is the most common though
<home> this is a old compuiter.. never knew the intregrated graphics card had the power too
<cbill> home: what errors does start x give you?
<toenail> i know this is probably a dumb question but... I have uduntu studio on one hd already and want to install Xp on a second drive is there a way i can do this even the main drive is ext 3
<cbill> home: wow doesnt need much :)
<home> cbill: well.. I would have to be on my other comp to tell you :/
<Guest98426> yeah, I figured as much
<Guest98426> Ive already configured my ssh server port to another port number
<home> cbill: Thats whats so great about WoW.. it has been configured.. for some long time
<home> cbill: Sure beats some other games..
<toenail> i dont want to have to reinstall ubuntu im new to it for the most part and have a lot installed so i dont want to reinstall it
<cbill> home: i have 4 80s on maelstrom, im a junkie lol
<bigdad1e> how to i make ubuntu let my srcds be shown on the server
<home> cbill: lol.. anyways I gtg :p
<Xplat_> cbill: Eclipse doesn't have support for Xcode project bundles.
<x404x> what are the default temp dir for hellanzb ?
<_jesse_> toenail: you should be able to install XP to the other drive, yes
<home> power to ubuntu! debian user restarting >.>
<nomad|2> hi
<nomad|2> got a question about wubi
<nomad|2> i installed it
<nomad|2> but it didnt add ubuntu in the bootloader
<cbill> xplat_: damn im afraid all i can do from here is google, which you can prob do better/faster lol
<_jesse_> nomad|2: isn't Wubi within Windows?
<toenail> would i go about it the normal way just run the disc and chose Drive "D:"
<nomad|2> yes
<_jesse_> then why would it appear in the bootloader?
<nomad|2> but to load ubuntu it must load it at boottime
<nomad|2> when i reboot
<_jesse_> I wasn't aware of that
<nomad|2> it should appear
<_jesse_> I thought it ran inside of Windows
<nomad|2> no, you have to reboot
<rww> _jesse_: Wubi adds an entry to the Windows bootloader, which boots GRUB4DOS (I believe) to boot Ubuntu.
<cbill> wubi just begins the install from windows
<_jesse_> rww: gotcha
<_jesse_> I see
<_jesse_> toenail: yeah you'd just choose the other disk
<UnholyTerror> toenail, I would disconnect the Ubuntu drive, install XP on the other drive, reconnect the Ubuntu drive, boot into Ubuntu and run 'update-grub' as root.
<CaneToad> hmm, ldapadd seems broken:
<CaneToad> dcampbel@vostro-local:~$ /usr/bin/ldapadd -x -W -D 'cn=whatever' -w 'whatever'
<CaneToad> ldapadd: /build/buildd/openldap-2.4.23/clients/tools/common.c:1363: tool_bind: Assertion `passwd.bv_val == ((void *)0) && passwd.bv_len == 0' failed.
<CaneToad> Aborted
<FloodBot1> CaneToad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nomad|2> so when i rebooted to complete wubi installation
<nomad|2> it doesnt show ubuntu
<nomad|2> boots straight to windows
<toenail> reconnect the ubuntu as the main hd correct
<nomad|2> and another question.  Does wubi support fake-raid by now?
<franklin> não estou conseguindo instalar programas com cd no linux
<nomad|2> fake or software raid
<UnholyTerror> toenail, yes.
<nomad|2> anyone know?
<toenail> i hate xp but im only going to use it for recording cause my box is a few years old so wine doesnt work well other programs
<thiago_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535241/
<UnholyTerror> toenail, recording what?
<toenail> ok so after im done reboot in ubuntu also i have ubuntu studio dont know if that makes a diference maverick meerkat
<toenail> with sound
<littlejoey> nomad|2: when I used wubi a while ago, at reboot it asked me which one I wanted, so are you sure it was a successful installation?
<dragon1> How do I deal with an Ubuntu Desktop with no kernel?
<nomad|2> yes
<nomad|2> it did
<krunal> how do i save window view to list mode ? instaead of icon
<littlejoey> nomad|2: ok I will try to help you by searching online
<toenail> my firepod isnt as easy to work with im a noob at jack and it sucks all the resorces and as well when i run a simple windows program on wine it does the same thing
<nomad|2> ok thank you
<toenail> and the command would be sudu update grub correct?
<mike160> hi anyone here use ubuntu 8.4 + wine and utorrent my utorrent is runing but not showing on the top when i start run it
<tiox> I am having problems burning disks. Ever since I upgraded to 10.10, I can no longer burn anything.
<UnholyTerror> toenail, you open a terminal and type: sudo update-grub (you'll be prompted for your password) and grub will pick up the XP install.
<cbill> utorrent is crap, use transmission
<tiox> I try burning a copy of Ubuntu to share around but I have to resort to switching to my install USB to do anything of the sort.
<a-dat> http://getsatisfaction.com/adobe/topics/produce_creative_suite_for_linux
<littlejoey> hmm nomad|2 it seems that you have to change that from windows, the boot setup, and add ubuntu or something
<littlejoey> I haven't used windows in a while
<tiox> TO be clear, I started on 10.04 before the upgrade.
<tiox> So yeah, I have been current.
<UnholyTerror> toenail, you will probably have to hold the SHIFT key down just after BIOS POST to get the OS menu.
<nomad|2> last time i tried wubi i didnt have to do anything
<tiox> I just want to knwo what gives, and where I can fix it.
<toenail> ok i just know in older versions of ubuntu you would have to have a fat 32 or nfts drive as c to dual boot because of he bootloader id assume
<algeneral> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nomad|2> anyone know if fake raid is finally supported?
<nomad|2> fake/software raid?
<mike160> @ cbill i love utorrent i tryed useing transmission does not give options for diskcache or deluge
<toenail> last time i used ubuntu was 6.0
<MTec007> looking for a reason as to why i can't get lucid to find the maverick upgrade
<cbill> mike160: what option do you need?
<rww> MTec007: because it's set to only update to LTSes. See the instructions ubottu's about to link you to
<littlejoey> MTec007: I know the answer, go to hang on
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | MTec007
<ubottu> MTec007: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Mox> .
<mike160> i would like to use utorrent it was also working up to now
<toenail> thats why i though it would be a dumb question . thanks much ill be on my way to doing that then
<littlejoey> MTec007: yeah that's what rww said that's it
<nomad|2> anyone use wubi at all?
<UnholyTerror> toenail, doing it this way you are keeping the bootloaders separate... chaining from GRUB to Windows instead.
<nomad|2> is it even supported?
<earthen> Anyone know of a good program to sync a android phone
<toenail> ah i see
<cbill> mike160: well prob a question for wine forum then, or use utorrent beta for linux, i dunno, utorrent is junk imo
<algeneral> Where can I get the latest version of the fglrx driver?
<MTec007> so should i even bother with maverick if its not going to be supported?
<littlejoey> nomad|2: I used wubi at the beginning, but found that a dual boot was much better for various reasons
<UnholyTerror> toenail, really is simple... then you can google for a grub2 tutorial to tweak.
<rww> MTec007: Maverick's supported until April 2012. Lucid's supported on desktops until April 2013. Your choice.
<nomad|2> so can i get some support for wubi here?
<toenail> ok awsome that will help me get use to recording with ubustudio while im still enabled to use on xp
<MTec007> thanks :)
<littlejoey> use the latest ubuntu :)
<nomad|2> im trying to install ubuntu with wubi
<MTec007> with no updates for a whole year?
<rww> MTec007: basically, if you want to upgrade every six months, upgrade to Maverick. If every two years, stick with LTS
<UnholyTerror> toenail, and you can access the XP drive from ubuntu
<nomad|2> but stupid wubi doesnt put the ubuntu selection in the bootloader
<toenail> cause my thing was taking all this time to use a simple thing in xp when it took me 5 days with help to get my system working with my presonus firepod
<Boohemian> can someone help me with permissions issues? i am in the middle of switching webservers from lighttpd to nginx. i was trying to make it so user "nginx" could read+write /var/www/ and all its contents. so i ran "chown -R nginx:nginx /var/www". i then ran "usermod -a -G www-data nginx". i realized that was wrong (and my site is now spitting out a bunch of php errors) and then tried to revert by doing "usermod -a -G ww
<Boohemian> ar/www". i'm still getting the php errors (the errors are saying permission denied inside /var/www).
<MTec007> okie dokie, thanks all :)
<Boohemian> i don't know where to go from here?
<mike160> ok thanks
<tuborg> if, at boot time, X fails to load, with a long message about why... with what command can I print what is on the screen into a file somewhere to read later?
<littlejoey> tuborg: I think you have to tell ubuntu to create log files for that
<toenail> i know you can access the windows drive through . i have 2 fat32's now and i can look at them fine . Also i would have to install a program in windows to read the ext drive correct
<toenail> i've done it before
<toenail> just double checking
<tuborg> oh
<cbill> toenail: ubutnu can read fat32/ntfs
<tecnico> tuborg: look for the logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bigdad1e> i forwarded all of my ports i needed too but ccanyouseeme.org says they are still closed.. any ideas
<tecnico> tuborg: or some similar name to that /var/log/X....
<wabznasm> toenail: yeah - I've used that before too. The name escapes me right now
<nomad|2> anyone have fake raid?
<littlejoey> bigdad1e: did you check the firewall?
<tuborg> should I be reading Xorg.0.log or Xorg.0.log.old??
<UnholyTerror> nomad|2, software raid?
<toenail> its ok i know by googleing ext 3 or 2 it comes up thanks though im off to go and do that though
<nomad|2> yes
<tecnico> tuborg: .log   the .old is the one from the previous time that X was started
<nomad|2> software raid
<tuborg> there I was reading the whole dmesg again doh"
<nomad|2> sometimes called fake raid
<UnholyTerror> nomad|2, what about it?
<cbill> toenail: not sure if you can read ext4 from windows
<nomad|2> anyone know if wubi supports it?
<nomad|2> one time i tried to install wubi in a computer that has fake raid
<nomad|2> and it wouldnt start
<cbill> nomad|2 any reason you dont use a normal livecd?
<nomad|2> i dont want to
<UnholyTerror> nomad|2, not sure what you mean... wubi is a file like in a virtual machine.
<toenail> you got a point oh well if i need files that bad ill just put them on my other fat32 drive through ubu ( i have three hd's)
<bigdad1e> i opend them in gufw littlejoey
<icek> I have CVS server running on my ubuntu box, Is there a front-end tool for me to see when people tried to update/commit etc etc?
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: probably your ISP blocks them.
<cbill> nomad|2 alright, but you should have been done installing hours ago
<bigdad1e> no. when i its not my isp
<bigdad1e> something between my server and router.
<bigdad1e> i forwarded them in my router.
<veovis1> Is there a way to alias "cat X | more" so that I can type read X?
<rww> UnholyTerror: Nope. Wubi runs on the actual hardware; it doesn't have anything sitting between it and the computer. It just runs off a loopback filesystem instead of an actual partition.
<TheGreatRift> Hi guys, I need help disassembling organized religion, can someone please point me to the proper channel?
 * tiox gives TheGreatRift a kick in the bottom
<tiox> Ask in #ubuntu_offtopic please.
<TheGreatRift> thank you tiox
<tiox> I am sure someone will help there.
<bigdad1e> is there anyway to narrow it down?
<UnholyTerror> that's what i said... a file.
<bigdad1e> to what i is*?
<jiMubao> Hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu server 10.10 from a usb stick, and it refuses to load installer components from cd (since there is no cd in the drive). what am i doing wrong?
<littlejoey> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tecnico> veovis1: alias mycmd='less $1'  ,  so you type mycmd X   .. but that doesn't save you any typing
<jiMubao> it manage to load and selected language
<jiMubao> and keyboard
<jiMubao> but then it will shoe the msg cd rom component etc...
<TheGreatRift> holy moses, I'm already banned and I never even entered that channel
<rww> jiMubao: debian-installer (which is what Ubuntu Server's installer is) has a heck of a time with USB sticks. I eventually gave up trying.
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: netstat -napt   ::to verify the ports are open and something is actually listening on them.
<rww> TheGreatRift: Your ISP is banned from there. Ask in #ubuntu-ops.
<tiox> Someone wanna help me? I need to figure out what is keeping me from burning CDs since I upgraded to 10.10.
<bigdad1e> ok
<Maahes> is there a way to redraw the x screen? I have visual artifacts that won't go away
<tiox> Never had this problem with the PTS release.
<TheGreatRift> I can definitely see why, my country is a mess when it comes to internet security :(
<bigdad1e> the ones i want are not
<veovis1> tecnico: thanks.  It's more a general question, as in, can I alias something with input in the middle to have the input on the end.  Just a curiosity, not a need.
<jiMubao> rww: so should i burn it into CD and buy cd rom and run from it ?
<hearit> hello
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: then you need a service running on those ports before they are opened
<rww> jiMubao: That's probably your best bet, unfortunately. I assume there's some way of doing it, but I couldn't figure it out.
<hearit> i forget the gnome-panels
<hearit> i cant add one
<jiMubao> yeha i being googling ard
<bigdad1e> ok that will take a few minutes before i can get back to you
<mbrochh> hey guys... i want to do some screen scraping in order to track a flight ticket price... however when i use curl on the url my console just silently crashes: curl https://www.klm.com/travel/de_de/apps/ebt/ebt_home.htm?name=on&c[0].os=CGN&ebt-destination-place=Singapur+-+Changi+(SIN),+Singapur&c[0].ds=SIN&c[0].dst=&c[1].os=SIN&c[1].ost=&c[1].ds=CGN&c[0].ost=&inboundDestinationLocationType=airport&redirect=no&chdQty=0&infQty=0&c[0].dd=
<mbrochh> 2011-02-14&c[1].dd=2011-05-06&c[1].format=dd/mm/yyyy&flex=true&ebt-cabin-class=ECO&adtQty=1&goToPage=&cffcc=ECONOMY
<FloodBot1> mbrochh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jiMubao> no solution @@
<xangua> hearit: Control+Alt+T > gnome-panel > enter > restart your user session
<bastidrazor> !who | bigdad1e
<ubottu> bigdad1e: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mrbox> whos using 10.10?
<hearit> ctrl alt t do nothing
<hearit> ?
<hearit> o no problem i get it now
<hearit> :)
<hearit> thank you!!
<mrbox> wheres the voice option?
<hearit> i got other problem, when i power on the computer, the system log to console login, i want to automatically do GDM
<mrbox> using xchat
<tiox> LTS*
<jiMubao> rww: so there is no solution for it ? but i manage to install desktop version ubuntu
<jiMubao> rww: with usb stick ... jsut cant get server installation to work probably
<rww> jiMubao: As I said, I couldn't find one (and yes, Desktop works fine. They're very different installers)
<mrbox> what r u trying to do jimubao?
<jiMubao> installing ubuntu 10.10 server by usb
<jiMubao> mrbox: installing ubuntu 10.10 server by usb
<shodue> I have two computers hosting files as web servers using apache (both ubuntu 10.04 machines). I want to have the two web servers sync so the same files exist on both computers. How can I do this?
<maco> jiMubao: how did you even get it *onto* the usb stick? i thought unetbootin refused to operate on anything but live cds
<Ologn> This is interesting...
<jiMubao> i'm trying to install Ubuntu server 10.10 from a usb stick, and it refuses to load installer components from cd (since there is no cd in the drive).
<Ologn> http://stats.wikimedia.org/archive/squid_reports/2010-10/SquidReportOperatingSystems.htm
<Ologn> 0.75% of hits to Wikipedia are from Ubuntu machines
<jiMubao> maco: i manage to put iso in by using unviersal USB installer
<rww> Ologn: try #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<rww> nice link, though. didn't know they had that.
<kvphysics> hi
<najwa> hi
<bigdad1e> bastidrazor: one of the many ports i opened is open
<kvphysics> sasdasdasd
<saasd> ?
<_jesse_> shodue: you should look at apache replication
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: just opening the port isn't the solution. you have to have a service listening to that port before it will matter. i can open port 80 all day long but unless ubuntu knows what to do with port 80 it will not matter
<shodue> _jesse_,  thanks, I'll check that out
<bigdad1e> ok. so how do i show ubuntu what do to with it
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: what service are you trying to run?
<bigdad1e> source dedicated server
<mrbox> who has gnome shell compiled from git?
<_jesse_> shodue: that's probably the more 'appropriate' way to do it anyway; just keeping two directories synchronized likely has other options as well, but nothing jumps to the top of my mind
<bigdad1e> bastidrazor: source dedicated server
<mrbox> who has gnome shell compiled from git?
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: there is a config file that will allow you to designate ports.
<mrbox> who has gnome shell compiled from git?
<bigdad1e> bastidrazor: where do i find it
<oldschool> cbill you still around ?
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: how did you install the server?
<Ologn> mrbox: jhbuild helps with a lot of the build dependencies
<bigdad1e> bastidrazor: the server source dedicated is on? or ubuntu server?
<Ologn> mrbox: I think there's even instructions out there more automated then the standard jhbuild stuff for gnome-shell
<cbill> oldschool: ya
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: the source dedicated server itself.
<bigdad1e> bastidrazor: just as follows   http://www.srcds.com/db/engine.php?subaction=showfull&id=1098643920&archive=
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: then there should be some documentation that will tell locations of the config files
<icek> Does anyone know of any CVS server side reporting tools?
<bigdad1e> bastidrazor: ok. if the files are in the game server i can find them. the one port i need open that i know there is no cfg for is 1200 for steam
<mrbox> how do i get the red text? i have tried that tutorial getting hung up un errors
<shodue> _jesse_, I didn't find anything clear or helpful when querying "apache replication"
<oldschool> do you know how to upgrade transmission cbill in ubuntu 8.4 mines is 1.06 its mike160 i dont know why it showing as oldschool
<cbill> oldschool: one sec
<oldschool> ok
<shodue> _jesse_, To give you some more context, the two computers are on unrelated networks. One computer is my home computer (globally reachable), and the second is on my university campus (only reachable within the university network unless I get approved for a pinhole, which I don't think will happen)
<violet> Hi everyone.
<edbian> violet, Hello
<violet> I'm having trouble installing Maverick Netbook on an Eee PC.
<violet> Hi, edbian.
<violet> Specifically, the forward button is greyed out on the "Who Are You" page.
<cbill> oldschool: you can either use backports, or just goto transmission site and grab the meerkat release, i dont think you should have a dependicy issue with it
<edbian> violet, Did you type in who you are?
<violet> Yes. :-p
<violet> It's all filled out.
<violet> And the progress bar is telling me that it's ready when I am.
<edbian> violet, Can you be more specific?  I don't have a photographic memory of the installer.  What else did you need?  Perhaps the passwords don't match or something?
<_jesse_> shodue: I see, well if you just want to keep the directories synchronized and you're the only one that's going to be editing them you can use something like rsync
<Tweedle> can anyone help me out with getting my ATI video card to work?
<edbian> violet, I'm guessing there is something wrong with what you entered into one of the fields but it didn't tell you for some reason.
<_jesse_> shodue: just consider one of them your 'master' copy and rsync it to the other
<violet> I filled out my name, the computer's name, my user name. I picked a good password, and there's a green checkmark by the pw confirmation box, indicating a match.
<shodue> _jesse_, yes, I'm the only person editing them.                      question: Can I use rsync on the slave (campus) computer to look up and copy the files that exist on the master?
<edbian> violet, What did you pick for these other things?  Did you try going back and then forward again?
<root_> hey
<edbian> violet, Maybe if you tell me what you entered I'll recognize something wrong with them.
<edbian> root_, hello
<cbill> oldschool: you can also add the ppa: ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<bigdad1e> bastidrazor: ok fixed my ports.. can you walk me through setting up an ftpserver?
<violet> Yeah, I tried going back and foward, and fucking with the Log in automatically / Require my password to log in / Encrypt my home folder switches.
<bigdad1e> or can any help me set up an ftpserver
<Tweedle> violet: are you having problems with root password?
<edbian> violet, I don't expect it to be those check  boxes.  I think you put in an invalid hostname or something
<violet> My name: Becky / My computer's name: Ada / Pick a username: Becky
<edbian> Tweedle, He's stuck in the installer
<Tweedle> stuck how?
<edbian> violet, name cannot be same as username?
<rww> edbian: yes it can
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e:  this is much more helpful :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<edbian> violet, mmmm,  I'm not sure what is wrong...
<violet> Didn't change anything.
<edbian> rww, Any ideas?
<bastidrazor> violet: use all lowercase
<root_> hello
<bigdad1e> thank you
<Tweedle> violet: how are you stuck?
<edbian> violet, All lowercase on the username not on your actual name
<_jesse_> shodue: yeah you can call rsync with the 'src' being an external resource and the copy being local
<violet> Yeah, all lowercase fixed it.
<edbian> Tweedle, He cannot get past the username / password screen.  The forward button is greyed out.
<_jesse_> shodue: rsync [OPTION] … [USER@]HOST:SRC [DEST]
<edbian> violet, problem solved?
<edbian> violet, excellent :)
<violet> Yeah.
<violet> The installer should almost certainly warn about that. :-P
<edbian> violet, Yes I'm sure it's very confusing
<violet> (So where can I file a bug?)
<violet> Thanks!
<rww> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rww> package name is "ubiquity"
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: you're welcome and good luck.
<Tweedle> violet: DO NOT USE ANY CAPITAL LETTERS
<Tweedle> solved
<oldschool> @ cbill i useing the 8.4 hardy
<violet> Haha.
<Tweedle> had the same problem before
<bigdad1e> bastidrazor: one last thing whats the command to install the applications install/manager
<Tweedle> ANY capital letters. use NONE
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i am trying to install kubuntu but its stuck at 77% and not doing anything else
<Guest29129> ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAÑOL
<cbill> oldschool: ya, but grab the meerkat version of transmission
<Nick_Meister> i pulled up top but that does not tell me much
<maco> !es | Guest29129
<ubottu> Guest29129: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tweedle> Nick_Meister: bad install disk, make a new one and start over
<cbill> oldschool: or add the transmission ppa, either way will get you a newer version
<edbian> Nick_Meister, Does it say "read when you are" at the bottom?
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: applications install/manager?  do you mean apt-get or aptitude?
<violet> I didn't fill out the form. It doesn't normalize that, though? (I mean, apparenlty not.)
<bigdad1e> like program manager in windows
<oldschool> how do i do that am new to ubuntu
<maco> bigdad1e: software center?
<Nick_Meister> edbian, what bottom?
<shodue> _jesse_,  thank you, I'll try taking it from here!
<bigdad1e> maca: correct
<edbian> Nick_Meister, Right underneath the progress bar?  Is there a forward button on the bottom right?
<bigdad1e> maca: i am a noob and need all the help i can get
<bastidrazor> maco: i thought you stated you were on a server?
<Nick_Meister> edbian, nope
<bigdad1e> i am on a server with lubuntu gui
<edbian> Nick_Meister, Then yeah it sounds like the CD has a scratch or something.
<Nick_Meister> edbian, says installing system 77% and then get involved and contribute below that
<edbian> Nick_Meister, How long has it been stuck?
<Nick_Meister> edbian, its not a cd its a flash drive
<buntu> #join ubuntu-server
<Nick_Meister> edbian, a while now
<oldschool> @ cbill add the transmission ppa how do i do that
<Nisstyre65> edbian, do an md5 check on the image file
<edbian> Nick_Meister, Just try to install again.  If the same thing happens than remake the USB
<_jesse_> shodue: no problem, good luck
<Nick_Meister> edbian, top says ubiquity is taking up 100% cpu
<buntu> join #ubuntu-server
<bastidrazor> buntu: /join #ubuntu-server
<yggdrasil> hello, i have a mthbuntu box here , and im trying to go and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but its not there .>???! wtf ?
<cbill> oldschool: prob easier to just grab from here:     http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/transmission/download
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: i don't know the UI for lubuntu..
<edbian> !grub2 | yggdrasil
<ubottu> yggdrasil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yggdrasil> wow
<yggdrasil> thanks
<edbian> yggdrasil, It's waaay different
<Nick_Meister> edbian, oops,  it just jumped to 100 somehow >....>
<edbian> Nick_Meister, ha.  You're done!
<yggdrasil> yea , im freaking out here
<Nick_Meister> edbian, it was on 77% for like an hour...
<bigdad1e> bastidrazor: well im running ubuntu server 10.10 can i just use ubuntu's?
<edbian> Nick_Meister, Ha ha,  well maybe it's done now?  IDK
<yggdrasil> im gonna have todrink some chamomile tea or something
<cbill> oldschool: ppa info here:           https://edge.launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<oldschool> ok thanks cbill i will give this a go
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: the server will not have any GUI type applications. apt-get from command line would be the package management for the server.
<cbill> oldschool: imo transmission is the best BT client around
<bigdad1e> bastidrazor: the server didnt have a gui so i did sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop. but im still running server right with the lubuntu gui?
<edbian> bigdad1e, Essentially yes.  If you change enough packages you can turn "ubuntu server" into "ubuntu"
<oldschool> cbill i use utorrent now for years and i love it but its not working now dont know why :(
<edbian> bigdad1e, It is proper to have cli only on a linux server
<oldschool> but i will give tran a go and see how it works for me
<wabznasm> oldschool: I moved to trans from utorrent and have had no complaints. It seems to do what it says on the tin
<tyler_d> in an attempt to update/upgrade my system I now cannot get into gdm, and upon trying to complete the process I am receiving errors pertaining to unmet dependancies within my system. I believe the problem is that upstart has not installed properly, I am recieving "/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory" upon startup
<cbill> oldschool: it will take a bit to get used to a differant ui, but transmission is very light, integrated well into gnome, and has integrated blocklists; utorrent is a propritary app, i try to avoid that whenever possible
<subsume> Is 10.10 built on squeeze?
<x404x> is there a way to make hellanzb / lotta assemble the parts they downloaded before finished ?
<bigdad1e> edbian: if i knew how to run linux proper i would just use server. but im a noob and didnt relise how difficult it can be at the start but im getting the hang of it. is there any software center i can put on here?
<edbian> subsume, yeah.  Ubuntu is always built from Debian testing
<rww> subsume: no. 10.10 imported from Debian Sid
<edbian> subsume, This becomes less and less apparent with every release
<subsume> edbian right but i wasn't sure if it was lenny, sid, or....
<rww> edbian: Lucid was from testing, others were from sid
<edbian> rww, Really?
<rww> edbian: yes
<edbian> rww, never knew that
<subsume> thanks. guess I'll wait.
<edbian> so Ubuntu is not based on Debian testing.  It's based on Debian sid
<edbian> bigdad1e, apt-get is a package manager (software center)
<cbill> oldschool, i also love transmission turtle mode, which im using as we speak :)
<rww> edbian: I'm not sure what percentages of Ubuntu packages come from Debian these days, but yeah, the stuff that's autosynced from Debian comes from sid.
<bigdad1e> edbian: but i want to install the gui version
<edbian> bigdad1e, The idea of a software center or app store is just stolen from the linux repositories / package manager
<oldschool> cbill is there any way to change the cache setting in the new transition
<edbian> bigdad1e, sudo apt-get install software-center
<cbill> oldschool: what do you mean, were the downloads are cached?
<edbian> bigdad1e, or sudo apt-get install synaptic (little lower level than software-center)
<bigdad1e> thank you
<edbian> bigdad1e, no prob
<edbian> bigdad1e, They will depend on a ton of other packages (everything you need to have a gui)
<JamesRAscal> Here is one for the lot of you I have a cyborg RAT 3 mouse that won't play nice with windows
<JamesRAscal> I mean Lubuntu
<cbill> oldschool: im just not sure what your asking, try to explain the feature to me
<edbian> bigdad1e, If you installed from scratch it may be easier to learn if you just install Ubuntu normal and make it a server
<Guest73359> i am not a total nubie to xubuntu but i can not figure out how to upgrade from 7 to the latest version
<edbian> Guest73359, 7?
<oldschool> like in utorrent sometimes you get diskoverload it you have the cache setup wrong when downloading
<cbill> oldschool, you shouldnt have that issue with transmission
<bigdad1e> edbian, yeah i understand. but until i get ahold of linux i have to compramise. i havent slept in 3 days because i have been working on my servers.
<edbian> bigdad1e, hardcore. You're probably not very productive anymore
<oldschool> am haveing it with deluge i will try tran then
<littlejoey> Guest73359: check your settings for upgrade, I think by default they only upgrade to the next LTS, set them to upgrade to any new distribution
<bigdad1e> edbian: im doing what i can.
<cbill> oldschool: do you know what causes the issue? ive never seen it happen
<bigdad1e> edbian: living off coffee and sugar for the past 18 hours
<sikpits87> does anybody  know how to get the linux mint 10 theme for ubuntu 10.10?
<JamesRAscal> I will check settings for upgrade modded the /etc/x11/Xmodmap and it seems to work but have to right click each time I wanna change windows
<K350> I've a textbased ubuntu 8.04 on a remote box. How can I change distro to ubuntu-server - current ver- remotely?
<edbian> littlejoey, You're right.  It does to that by default
<littlejoey> sikpits87: it is in the repos, isn't it?
<cbill> olschool: i would suggest simply making sure you set up your speed limits properly
<littlejoey> yup I thought so I had the same problem
<Guest73359> all i need is the latest version of firefox my distro is running 7
<edbian> Guest73359, Problem is upgrading from one release to the next 6 times in a row is nasty.
<Guest73359> i meant firefox 2
<edbian> Guest73359, 7.04 or 7.10
<Guest73359> and flash is not supported any more
<Guest73359> let me see
<K350> sudo do-release-update - make sure you've a bakkup first
<Guest73359> feisty 7.04
<teris555> hii all
<teris555> :)
<K350> Guest73359: trying to upgrade?
<teris555> waka waka he he
<teris555> :)
<JamesRAscal> I am checking up dates now
<Guest73359> yes
<sikpits87> @littlejoey i have the mint menu but i carnt find the theme
<Rotham> hey
<Rotham> how do i install xcodebuild?
<teris555> hmmm
<bazhang> Rotham, for Mac?
<Rotham> ubuntu...
<bazhang> Rotham, this is xplat_ ?
<Guest73359> for some reason when i tried ubuntu 10 my hp keeps saying timer error on the boot cd
<Rotham> im trying to build webkit-gtk and its throwing an error about xcodebuild not found
<pine> authentication required by wireless network+ keyring will not stop asking for pass even when i've left it blank in accs->password-> use unsafe storage...  <-- this shit is driving me crazy, WPA on wireless intel PRO card (hp laptop) 8.04 -> 10.04 net upgrade,  the threads on the forum offer little to very confusing help WAT DO?! probably will be dropped b4 you can help me OH LORD IM CRYING HERE also pidgin is being a total bitch not validating cer
<pine> tificate AFTER i stole a new one from omega.msn server :(
<FloodBot1> pine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pine> oops wall of text xD
<Guest73359> so i tried an older xubuntu and it worked, but now i can not get support for anything
<cbill> oldschool: transmission team says "I think it is better to try to optimize this situation in code without exposing this sort of control. "
<Guest73359> k350: yes any ideas
<littlejoey> sikpits87: right, I couldn't find it in the repos, it should be somewhere though
<Rotham> bazhang:webkit-gtk is quiet this time of day so i figured I would ask here
<Rotham> bazhang: im trying to build webkit-gtk and its throwing an error about xcodebuild not found
<sikpits87> littlejoey ok thx anyway
<littlejoey> Rotham: did you look up xcodebuild? is it a package?
<littlejoey> !xcodebuild
<maco> littlejoey: it's a mac-only thing
<Guest73359> I am doing this for a friend, he got a gazillion viruses with his windows vista crap so when he gets his new computer fixed he will have ubuntu
<Rotham> hmm
<oldschool> cbill optimize this situation in code how am use to windows
<littlejoey> ic
<Guest73359> but I can't install the latest version because of that stupid timer error
<Guest73359> if someone doesnt help me i am going to put windows back on
<hongry_> hi folks
<cbill> oldschool: it means they would rather fix the problem right rather then give you an option to tweak it, they remove the need to tweak it
<Rotham> littlejoey: yeah i keep seeing its mac only.. maybe i have a problem with the build file or something
<cbill> oldschool: it means utorrent is crappy code lol
<bigdad1e> can someone do me a favor and try to ftp into my server
<buntu> help pls, anyone know how to fix grub problem if installation on /dev/sde ?
<RexM> Hi guys... are any of you familiar with Gwibber?
<lea123> Does GTALK work with Empathy, Pidgin on Ubuntu 10.10
<Guest73359> how do i install the latest version of ubuntu from within xubuntu?
<hongry_> I installed ubuntu on a machine that had a better monitor so it installed at a higher resolution, but then I took the machine home to a less awesome monitor, and now it doesn't show my X.  Is there a way to modify my xorg to lower the resolution from a livecd?  ( I already tried adding a "Modes" line to the "Screen" subsection.
<oldschool> cbill i dont know about that but it alway good to try new things sometimes
<maco> Rotham: to get the linux build-deps for libwebkit-1.0-2  (aka webkit-gtk) just run:  apt-get build-dep libwebkit-1.0-2
<littlejoey> Rotham, is what you're trying to build written for mac machines or linux?
<cbill> oldschool: all i know is ive used transmission for years without a hiccup :)
<Guest73359> how do i install the latest version of ubuntu from within xubuntu?
<bigdad1e> maco: would you be able to ftp into my server so i can see if it works?
<maco> Rotham: apt-get source libwebkit-1.0-2               will get the source package for that too
<lea123> I can't only hear the incoming voice but my friend can hear my voice on GTALK...using Emapthy and Pidgin
<violet> (reported. Thanks, y'all!)
<maco> Guest73359: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<littlejoey> sikpits87: I found this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cassandra+Mint+Green?content=64998
<cbill> oldschool: how much ram does your PC have?
<Rotham> already got build-deps... its a port of webkit (the safari browser engine) to gtk
<Rotham> its xplatform software and should compile...  I was following the instructions halfway down this page http://www.gnu.org/software/pythonwebkit/
<RexM> Gwibber won't open up any more on Ubuntu 10.04.  It used to work all the time.
<edbian> RexM, Open it using the terminal and report any errors
<lucas-arg> hello guys, im having problems with kubuntu for some reason i cant restart the pc with it... im using kdm and have those options in the menu but it doesnt fucntion
<oldschool> cbill this like you give me http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/transmission/download what do i get for the new tran and how do i use it on ubuntu 8.4 and would this work on hardy am still new to this os
<sikpits87> littlejoey: nice thx
<maco> Rotham: ah python-webkit?
<cbill> oldschool, just click any mirror to download it, and install the .deb; just like a windows exe
<maco> Rotham: that's packaged as well... it's called python-webkit
<littlejoey> hmm lucas-arg, try installing gdm maybe? I know it's meant mainly for gnome but maybe (I'm not sure though) it might fix it
<littlejoey> if someone knows better then please correct me
<lucas-arg> littlejoey: thanks but it doesnt matter... if i use gdm i wont have those options in the kde menus
<mongrul> hi
<maco> Rotham: midori is the gtk browser for webkit on linux
<Gnea> why is sftp retarded? it won't let me download a whole directory.
<Rotham> maco: I tried that and was getting errors when I tried to use it...  I thought maybe it was an older package
<hongry_> why does adding a "Mode" line in ubuntu's xorg.conf file not change the resolution like I would expect?
<Datz> Gnea: just tar the directory
<Gnea> Datz: no, that's stupid, it should be able to use recursion, just like scp and ftp can do
<Jedimus> littlejoey is NOONE
<maco> Rotham: ah yeah. ubuntu's is 0.2.4. http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html has 0.2.9
<Datz> Gnea: I think only tools that use ftp allow that
<littlejoey> it's a friend of mine, please ignore
<Gnea> Datz: well, GUI's that utilize sftp allow it, why won't the commandline version?
<Datz> Gnea: I don't know
<Datz> Gnea: use git or subversion or something like that I guess :p
<Datz> not really the intended use though
<RexM> Guys, how do you open a program in terminal?
<littlejoey> you just type the name
<oldschool> ok cbill
<littlejoey> RexM: example firefox &
<nigelb> RexM: If its a script you wrote, give it execute permissions and ./script-name
<ftg2> Gnea: sftp -r ? i dunno. just looking at the man page ;)
<Rotham> maco: apparently there are 2 versions of pywebkitgtk.. I need to be able to access and manipulate the DOM... I dont think the package in the repository will let me do that...?
<Gnea> ftg2: already within sftp at the prompt. it should just *work*
<cbill> oldschool: have you considered upgrading to 10.04? you only have about 6 months of support left on 8.04
<maco> Rotham: not sure. i havent used pygtk before
<maco> Rotham: er, pywebkitgtk i mean
<ftg2> Gnea: put -r .. get -r .. again. i got this from the man page
<oldschool> i have the 10.10 my my home computer and the 8.4 on my server they dont offer the new one yet
<Datz> Gnea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171757
<oldschool> cbill hope soon
<Guest73359> IO-APIC timer error i am trying 10.04 from cd but no luck
<bhlee> .
<cbill> oldschool: are you running 8.04 server?
<oldschool> yes
<jimjankins> Hi there, can anybody help with Ubuntu 10 install?
<cbill> oldschool: ah well you still have lots of support then, server is 5 years i believe
<Datz> jimjankins: I'd assume so. Just ask
<littlejoey> jimjankins: do you have a particular question?
<jimjankins> Well...
<Guest16360> hello. anyone have experience recovering data from a formatted partition?
<RexM> No, it wasn't a script I wrote. I just downloaded and installed Gwibber from the regular Ubuntu Software Center. It worked the first 5 times i tried it, now nothing happens. I've tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it, but same thing - no start.
<oldschool> cbill no 8.4 ubuntu desktop lts
<Datz> cbill: I think the 5 year support is only on the LTS
<nigelb> RexM: Just type gwibber in the terminal
<Guest73359> #user
<oldschool> i think its 3 years
<RexM> 0k i'll try that Nigel.. thanks!
<cbill> oldschool: you should be able to upgrade through update manager then
<RexM> Wow Im getting a ton of WARNINGs!!!
<maritzaChica> hola
<jimjankins> I am putting a fresh install on my Toshiba laptop. I am at the "Who are you?" screen and I have inputted all of the correct information and it is not allowing me to move forward. The button "forward" continues to be grayed out as if I haven't givin it all the information...any ideas?
<RexM> WARNING:root:Reading pid file caused error.  [Errno 5] Input/output error: '/home/dt/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.pid'
<cbill> oldschool: make sure "show new distribution releases" is set to "long term support only" in update manager settings
<littlejoey> wow that is a new one jimjankins: I don't know
<Gnea> ftg2: yeah, that's what I tried, and it didn't work. just switched to scp and it's fine
<Gnea> Datz: thanks
<Datz> jimjankins: there should be some indication of the field that hasn't been completed, or completeed incorrectly
<RexM> any ideas, Nigel?
<rww> jimjankins: What did you put in the username field?
<lockersnatch> jimjankins: try clearing all the data on that screen, then refilling it in.  make sure that you get the checkmarks by each field
<Datz> Gnea: looks like the -r is a ls option
<jimjankins> Seems rather dumb, but yeah I have...I know I have inputted all information
<oldschool> cbill i tryed to upgrade to the 10.4 i belive its the beta that they offer and i can log back on after the ugrade the server goes into rescue mode
<jimjankins> lokersntach: have done that already
<Guest16360> I am trying to recover some data and don't know how to go about it. Anyone?
<oldschool> :(
<lockersnatch> i had the same issue once, but i think it was b/c i capitalized the username and it didnt like it
<Datz> jimjankins: you may have used some illegal characters, or your password isn't stong enough, check for things like that
<rww> lockersnatch: That's what I'm guessing it is, yes.
<cbill> oldschool: im confused, your on 8.04 desktop or server? lol
<ftg2> Datz Gnea: ah. wondered about that. the man page is wrong. take a close look. it advertises that -r flag for get and put
<najwa> hello all
<oldschool> desktop
<jimjankins> I gave a new password that it says is a "good password" in green letters even...
<apporc> Hi my ubuntu friends . I have some trouble with gnome-session. It look for a library file called libgnome-desktop..so in /lib64. but it exist in /opt/gnome/lib64 in fact. How to fix this problem.
<lockersnatch> rww: yea that was pretty pesky to figure out lol
<lockersnatch> jimjankins: make sure you havent capitalized your username
<lockersnatch> jimjankins: (ie instead of mine being 'Lock', i had to make it, 'lock'
<lockersnatch> )
<cbill> oldschool: you confuse me when you say server lol, so you tried to upgrade and got rescue mode?
<_eric_> _ahaz_
<Gnea> ftg2: interesting
<oldschool> yes
<apporc> who can give me a hand.
<jimjankins> Wow, you have to be kidding me, that worked! Thanks guys
<lockersnatch> jimjankins: any luck?
<oldschool> rescue mode
<cbill> oldschool: then how did you get back to 8.04?
<jimjankins> Just made it lower case and it worked
<lockersnatch> jimjankins: lol i prob spent 15 minutes trying to figure out what i did wrong
<lockersnatch> jimjankins: glad that was it
<oldschool> doing a fresh reinstall back to 8.4
<_ahaz_> anyone think they can help me recover some data?
<jimjankins> Thanks agian, have a good night!
<lockersnatch> you as well
<Datz> _ahaz_: can you be more specific?
<violet> @jimjankins -- ha. I just ran into this. Capitalization?
<lockersnatch> violet: yep, that was it :)
<Datz> There isn't a warning that specifies what is wrong?
<violet> Nope.
<rww> Datz: nope
<violet> Oh, soz.
<Datz> there should be then :)
<cbill> oldschool: ah ok, well maybe a fresh install of 10.04 would b better
<_ahaz_> datz: whil trying to reinstall ubuntu, I formatted an XP partition accidentally. The installed did not complete.
<Datz> _ahaz_: that's not good
<_ahaz_> Datz: yeah.
<maritzaChica> hola i need help with  IO-APIC
<maritzaChica> error on installing 10
<Datz> _ahaz_: I'm personally not sure if you can do anything
<lockersnatch> _ahaz_: if the install continued to install onto partition that was formatted, the data is prob already gone
<maritzaChica> anyone familiar with  IO-APIC timer error
<lockersnatch> _ahaz_: it is retrievable until it gets written over again
<_ahaz_> Datz: the install failed before it did all that much.
<oldschool> cbill no tryed that to goes also to rescue mode after
<_ahaz_> Is there a way i could recover data from what is now cosnidered unpartitioned space?
<cbill> oldschool, thats odd, what video card?
<rww> ubottu: recover | _ahaz_
<ubottu> _ahaz_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<oldschool> i have no idea how can i check
<rww> _ahaz_: I don't have much experience with it personally, I just knew we have pages about it.
<shodue> _jesse_,  So I understand how to use rsync, but I need help with syncing my website
<sieson> is it not possible to install (ruby on) Rail in Ubuntu using the gem install command? I have installed rails 3 using gem and it keeps saying install it with apt-get (which is not rails 3). Does anyone know whats going on here?
<_ahaz_> rww: okay the file system i would be trying deal with would be NTFS
<oldschool> so can i still use this for the ubuntu desk 8.4 not server 8.4 http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/transmission/download
<_ahaz_> rww: I will look there
<ritztech> anyone know if in bash i do a script and the OUTPUT returns an ERROR code how can i put that ERROR code in a varaible so IF OUTPUT contain Error:1444 THEN do this
<dragonkeeper> i cant change permissions of a file :S     i used command "sudo chmod -x "file location" "         is this wrong :S
<cbill> oldschool, yup, should be fine just see if it will install
<cbill> oldschool, it will tell you if there is a dependency issue
 * yangpeng away
<ftg2> dragonkeeper: what permissions are you trying to set?
<_jesse_> shodue: the website is just a collection of files, no?
<shodue> _jesse_, From what I have read, rsync does not work over HTTP.  If this is true, another option is SSH, right?  I opened port 22 for SSH on my firewall, but I cannot "ssh" my computer from outside our firewall--in particular, I can ping the global IP, but it does not respond to SSH.
<_jesse_> shodue: right you'd transport the files over ssh
<shodue> _jesse_,  yes, the website is a collection of files.
<dragonkeeper> ftg2 so i can make it executable
<shodue> _jesse_, maybe you can help me with the SSH enabling. Do i need to do anything on the server side to enable SSH?
<_jesse_> shodue: then just rsync the directory holding the website
<crankharder> can anyone explain why ganglia wants to restart apache when it doesn't look like any of the installed files are inside of /etc/apache -- further, my apache config wasn't changed... list of files: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/ganglia-webfrontend/filelist
<_jesse_> shodue: on your home server you will need the openssh server
<ftg2> dragonkeeper: ahh. well i think i see your problem then. it should be +x to grant executable, -x to take it away
<_jesse_> shodue: and that port to be available
<ftg2> dragonkeeper: executable for who? you, the group? everyone? just +x will make it executable for all three fields
<dragonkeeper> ftg2  ahh ok thanks
<shodue> _jesse_, is openssh something i must install on my home server?
<dragonkeeper> ftg2  for me
<_jesse_> shodue: the openssh daemon must be running on your home server, yes
<ftg2> dragonkeeper: try chmod u+x yourfile
<ftg2> dragonkeeper: will change it for user (you) only.. alternatively you could use g for group, or o for others
<shodue> _jesse_,  That makes sense. I suppose I want to install openssh-server
<_jesse_> shodue: yep yep
<oldschool> cbill am geting error dependency is not satisfiable transmission-cli
<shodue> _jesse_, thanks, I'll work on that now ! :)
<oldschool> :(
<_jesse_> shodue: yep :) when you are done verify that you can ssh into it, you may need to forward the port through any router you have set up
<dragonkeeper> ftg2  its weird  i do that  but it reset permissions back    i try same command with sudo   it doesnt  change    i right click > properties> permissions> allow exec   but the tick box keeps unticking its self
<mneptok> dragonkeeper: where is this file located?
<dragonkeeper> on my slave drive
<cbill> oldschool: you may have to go the ppa route then
<mneptok> dragonkeeper: which is formatted with what filesystem?
<ectospasm> dragonkeeper: what's the filesystem on that drive?
<dragonkeeper> ntfs
<mneptok> dragonkeeper: NTFS does not support Unicx permissions
<mneptok> *Unix
<ectospasm> dragonkeeper: ntfs doesn't have the same notion of executable that say ext3 does
<oldschool> cbill ok will try that
<mneptok> dragonkeeper: you need to mount that drive/partition with -exec
<cbill> oldschool: see here:   https://edge.launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa  make sure to set to your version for proper instruction
<ectospasm> dragonkeeper: -o exec
<dragonkeeper> if i move to desktop  will the file work  ??
<mneptok> dragonkeeper: yes
<ectospasm> dragonkeeper: probably
<dragonkeeper> ok thanks
<Tanvir> What will be the location of my CD/DVD drive, which I can select with "cd" command?
<mneptok> Tanvir: /media/cd*
<dragonkeeper> hey it works :P   thanks   lest ill know for next time :)
<Tanvir> mneptok, you mean cd /media/cd ?
<jascal_> I am back with the problem with my RAT3 Mouse: I did the update and the problem still presists. I have the xorg.conf modified, as well as the Xmodmap file. Whenever I want to chage programs or windows I have to right click on something that was inuse before hand... ANY Ideas?
<mneptok> Tanvir: cd /media/cd{TAB}
<mneptok> Tanvir: see what autocompletes. that should be your cd drive
<oldschool> cbill if i can find the link you give me for the ppa route
<mneptok> oldschool: what are you trying to do?
<subichan> how to tell ubuntu not to mount the filesystem of removable drives when they're plugged in?
<Tanvir> mneptok, i tried, but cd /media/cd{TAB} didn't work.
<cbill> oldschool: see here:   https://edge.launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa  make sure to set to your version for proper instruction
<mneptok> Tanvir: do not type {TAB}
<mneptok> Tanvir: press the TAB key
<oldschool> mneptok trying to update transmission on my server ubuntu 8.4 desktop to the new one
<Tanvir> mneptok, yeah, i tried that way, nothing completed automatically.
<oldschool> cbill ok thanks
<mneptok> oldschool: you'll need the PPA to update beyond what is officially available for 8.04
<mneptok> Tanvir: ls /media
<Tanvir> mneptok, yeah, I got the name of the DVD. Do I need to type the name instead of "cd"?
<oldschool> mneptok so this means i have to use 1.06 then
<mneptok> Tanvir: yessah
<mneptok> oldschool: one moment
<oldschool> ok
<cbill> oldschool: no, you just need to use the ppa to get a newer version
<Tanvir> mneptok, the name of the CD showing (by ls command) "Entertainment  SUPERBIT_DELUXE" so what will be the command now?
<jascal_> Any ideas on the RAT 3 problem?
<mneptok> Tanvir: cd /media/Entertainment\ SUPERBIT_DELUXE
<mneptok> oldschool: may i PM?
<oldschool> yes
<Tanvir> mneptok, do I need to use media also, in case of pen drive?
<shodue> _jesse_, WOW! That totally worked!! I'm so excited about learning that. So cool. Thank you for the help, that was awesome!
<Tanvir> mneptok, I mean, cd /media/PENDRIVENAME ?
<_jesse_> shodue: glad I could help :)
<mneptok> Tanvir: yes, all removable media gets mounted under /media
<Tanvir> mneptok, thank you.
 * mneptok bows
<jascal_> mneptok May I Pm about a problem
<mneptok> jascal_: just ask here. because if i don;t know the answer, someone else might.
<jascal_> I am back with the problem with my RAT3 Mouse: I did the update and the problem still presists. I have the xorg.conf modified, as well as the Xmodmap file. Whenever I want to chage programs or windows I have to right click on something that was inuse before hand... ANY Ideas?
<mneptok> jascal_: i have no idea what a RAT3 mouse is, so ...  :)
<karthick87> Is there any ascii art editor for ubuntu?
<ectospasm> karthick87: vim (-;
<lockersnatch> by art editor, do you mean something similar to photoshop or something like that?
<lockersnatch> nvm
<ranjan> Hi all.
<ranjan> i have a local mail server configured , but i am not able to send mail to yahoo server
<ranjan> i mean yahoo mail accounts
<ranjan> how can i send mail to yahoo mail accounts
<ectospasm> ranjan: are you going through a mail relay?
<ranjan> ectospasm, yes.
<ectospasm> ranjan: it could be that Y! Mail doesn't accept mail from that relay
<ranjan> ectospasm, why is it so? but i am able to send mail to gmail.
<ectospasm> ranjan: maybe Yahoo! has identified the relay as an open relay, so it denies mail
<ranjan> ectospasm, is there any way to make yahoo accept my mail?
<Nasha> Is it a free mail relay>
<Nasha> ectospasm beat me to it
<ectospasm> ranjan: use a different relay
<ranjan> ectospasm, Nasha please excuse me, can you make me understand what mail relay is?
<ectospasm> ranjan: setting up a Gmail relay is fairly trivial
<ectospasm> ranjan: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/11/relaying-postfix-smtp-via-smtpgmailcom/
<Nasha> Essentially it's a mail server that will actually send your email for you
<nafri> hello, where can i find menu.lst file in ubuntu 10.10
<ranjan> Nasha, then my its my mail server thats the relay/
<ectospasm> !grub2 | nafri
<ubottu> nafri: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Nasha> nafri: I have also noticed since 10.10 there is no default menu.lst
<nafri> ectospasm: i need to turn off acpi in grub2... can you please guide me which file i need to modify?
<ectospasm> ranjan: as an effort to stop spam, most big mailhubs will only accept mail from approved SMTP servers
<ectospasm> nafri: try /etc/default/grub
<ranjan> ectospasm, so that means there is no way to send mail to yahoomail from our local mail relay server isnt it?
<ectospasm> ranjan: probably, or get your local relay server to be accepted by Yahoo!  Exactly how is left as an exercise for the reader
<mneptok> ranjan: not necesaarily. many SMTP servers check the origin server, and reject the mail if the origin is an *open* SMTP relay
<mneptok> ranjan: lock down your SMTP and you may find that other hosts start trusting you.
<Nasha> nafri: or /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<elyos> as long as you have proper reverse dns entry, yahoo should accept the message
<elyos> (and are not on any blacklist by your IP)
<ranjan> mneptok, elyos ok
<ranjan> mneptok, but how to lock down SMTP?
<ectospasm> ranjan: those questions are outside the scope of this channel
<mneptok> ranjan: disallow connections from outside the local subnet, for one
<ranjan> mneptok, let me try. thank you.
<mneptok> ranjan: be aware, asking "how do i lock down my SMTP server?" is usually a pretty good indicator you should not be adminning a mail host.
<mneptok> ranjan: would you take your car to a mechanic that was amazed by your "horseless carriage?" ;)
<ranjan> mneptok, :)
<benuid0> Hello? I've got a major problem and I'm a noob
<ectospasm> !ask | benuid0
<ubottu> benuid0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * yangpeng 
<Tanvir> quit
<Cork> how do you get around the "dbfilter_handle_status: ('ubi-migrationassistant', 141)" when running the 11.04 desktop installer?
<st__> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<randall84_> Question: Is there a way to change the display to show thumbnails when trying to upload photos to a website?
<ectospasm> randall84_: depends on the program, website, etc.
<st__> How to make package manager forget about broken packages and not try to remove them on each operation?
<ubuXubu> we can get natty now, is that what you are saying ubottu ?
<Cork> st__: thx
<chilli0> Hello, I would like some help. I can't sync songs with my ipod touch and rhymbox ipod is version 4.0 and I am running ubuntu 10.10.
<randall84_> ectospasm, its for uploading photos to facebook and snapfish. When I click on 'browse' to select the photos, it only comes up with the photos in list form and I'd like to change it to thumbnails so that I can tell what exactly I'm uploading
<st__> randall84_, try KDE frontend to your browser, GTK cannot do this
<ectospasm> randall84_: *what* is for uploading photos to FB and snapfish
<kesia> I am using ubuntu 9.04 and when I want to upgrade It didnt replace by the new one but I have 2 UBUNTU version. What should I do ?
<ectospasm> kesia: restate your problem.  Are you saying you have multiple grub menu entries?
<kesia> ectospasm: exactly
<ectospasm> kesia: ignore the old ones.  You've only got one version of Ubuntu installed, and you may have undesirable behavior if you boot the old ones.
<kesia> and how to delete my old version of ubuntu ?
<al_nz1> how do I remove blank lines in a text file with either awk or sed? I tried a few examples I found with google but none worked
<ectospasm> al_nz1: sed -s "/^$//"
<randall84_> lemme try and restate this more clearly: I'm running ubuntu 10.10 with GNOME. I want to change the display in the file browser to display thumbnails of photos. I've searched for this online and can't figure out how to change that type of setting
<jtrag> I just got Ubuntu 10.10 installed and it's sweet
<jtrag> very good distro
<kesia> I mean the new version didnt replace the old one
<kesia> so I have 9.04 and 10.10
<kesia> It took more memory
<kesia> should I delete 9.04 first ? and reinstall ?
<ectospasm> kesia: how did you upgrade?
<kesia> and how to delete that ?
<kesia> with CD
<al_nz1> ectospasm, it didnt like that
<ectospasm> al_nz1: please state what happened
<al_nz1> ectospasm, sed '/^$//' /media/disk/kiwi_words1.txt > kiwi_words2.txt
<ectospasm> al_nz1: sed -s
<al_nz1> sed: -e expression #1, char 5: unknown command: `/'
<benuid0> Preface: I'm a noob. I installed linux on a computer of mine, using the entire hard disk (there's nothing on there that I need). It was a clean and minimal install. I shut down the computer and when I turned it on the screen was black. The screen is still black. I have a second to go to HP bios, but other than that, no grub, no terminal, nothing. And liveCDs don't boot.
<ectospasm> benuid0: can you boot from another, non-Linux bootable CD?
<benuid0> well I haven't tried. I hope I have a windows cd lying around. Should I try that?
<kesia> anybody knows how to resolve it ?
<al_nz1> sed -s '/^$//' /media/disk/kiwi_words1.txt > kiwi_words2.txt
<al_nz1> sed: -e expression #1, char 5: unknown command: `/'
<Nasha> \ ?
<ubuXubu> kesia does 1010 boot and run or not
<kesia> It runs... but I have 2 version ubuntu on my PC 9.04 and 10.10
<DanaG> Weird... I boot the LiveCD on an 855GM, and it uses fbdev by default... yet, when I manually make it use intel, it works perfectly fine!
<ubuXubu> so you are saying you installed a dual boot 904/1010
<ectospasm> al_nz1: hmm, my regex works with grep, not sed
<kesia> how to delete the old OS ?
<kesia> I have xp, ubuntu 10.10 and 9.04 on my pc
<al_nz1> ectospasm, sed '/^$/d' /media/disk/kiwi_words1.txt > kiwi_words2.txt doesnt generate an error but doesnt remove the spaces either
<ectospasm> al_nz1: you need a substition
<al_nz1> i say spaces but in reality its blank lines
<ectospasm> al_nz1: er, substitution
<benuid0> ectospasm, I'm going to look for a windows CD, but I most likely will not be able to get my hands on one until tomrrow or the next day
<ectospasm> al_nz1: egrep -v "^$" will remove blank lines
<al_nz1> ectospasm, how do you point that to a file?
<kesia> anybody here ever had the same problem with me and could resolved it ?
<ectospasm> al_nz1: egrep -v "^$" > file.txt
<ubuXubu> kesia Pop in a linux live CD, go to Gparted, select the partition and remove it.
<ubuXubu> if thats what u really want
<ectospasm> kesia: or, boot 10.10 and do it from there
<al_nz1> ectospasm, i am begining to wonder if there are some special charatcers on those lines because they are not getting deleted
<al_nz1> ectospasm, how would i check?
<ectospasm> al_nz1: look at the file in a hex editor
<ubuXubu> but i think it cool to have both cos 904 was awesome
<Nasha> was the text file created in windows? Could be windows line breaks
<Four2zero> hello everyone im trying to install mysql-db and i keep getting /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)/var/lib/dbpkg/lock
<ectospasm> al_nz1: or try this:  egrep -v "^[[:space:]]*$" file1.txt > file2.txt
<benuid0> ectospasm, should I expect a Windows CD to work? Are there any other options I can try right now?
<kesia> ubuXubu: hemmm... I wish I had big memory on my computer I would installed many OS
<ectospasm> benuid0: you need to see if it just doesn't like GRUB, or something more fundamental
<ectospasm> benuid0: if you can't boot off the LiveCD/USB image you used to install, then it's probably something more fundamental
<al_nz1> ectospasm, there is no spaces on the blank lines
<ubuXubu> kesia i think u mean hard drive
<kesia> ectospasm how to do it from 1010
<kesia> yes, ubuXubu
<ectospasm> kesia: boot 10.10 and load gparted/fdisk
<ectospasm> al_nz1: then use a hex editor to see if there are nonprinting control characters on those lines
<CalebWTRU> Does anyone know how to remove ubuntu from my partition? I'm not really having that much fun with it and find that what is in ubuntu, windows does a lot better. Sorry. It also slows down my games :(
<kesia> Ok, thanks I will try , *cross my fingers*
<Four2zero> hello everyone im trying to install mysql-db and i keep getting /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory) and then E: Unable to lock administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root ?
<CalebWTRU> I also want to remove grub
<Four2zero> No matter if is sudo is used
<mneptok> Four2zero: is another package manager running?
<CalebWTRU> anyone? :)
<geekbri> Why would yozu want to
<sol326> Using esxi to test a few SAN setups on same server... But when I try to use Ubuntu on 2 nics with openfiler setup on the other 2 nics of a 4 nic card.. Ubuntu seems to also see same IP as Openfiler and ubuntus DNS gets all screwed up and can't update
<ActionParsnip> CalebWTRU: install another bootloader over the top of it then
<sol326> I think I've narrowed it down to the fact that openfiler uses 255.255.255.255 for the iscsi target to see it and thus creating that new subnet on the whole card instead of just the two I set up in the virtual network
<st__> CalebWTRU, which windows version do you have?
<CalebWTRU> I want to uninstall ubuntu too, do I just reinstall the windows bootloader
<mneptok> CalebWTRU: ##windows can tel you how to best re-install the Windows bootloader.
<ectospasm> CalebWTRU: use Disk Manager in windows to wipe the partitions
<CalebWTRU> ok..
<CalebWTRU> thanks
<CalebWTRU> thought it was that simple
<CalebWTRU> was just wondering
<CalebWTRU> ok
<FloodBot4> CalebWTRU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CalebWTRU> so
<Four2zero> well i did open throught vnc
<st__> ectospasm, that will leave his system unbootable
<zetheroo> is it possible to share the wireless network to a router via my LAN card?
<ectospasm> st__: not if he doesn't remove grub
<ectospasm> st__: wait, you're right
<st__> ectospasm, grub is on ubuntu partition
<ectospasm> st__: he'll need to reinstate the ntldr
<ubuXubu> unless he did wubi
<ActionParsnip> !ics | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<benuid0> I can't boot off the liveCD. and I can't try Windows until tomorrow. But are there any search terms I can type into google to read what's been written about my situation?
<ectospasm> benuid0: you haven't explained why it won't boot the liveCD
<ectospasm> benuid0: I've seen some machines choke on GRUB
<ectospasm> benuid0: if you can boot the LiveCD, try to install LILO instead
<Four2zero> mneptok no other package manager is running in the background
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: if you can't boot to the livecd/usb environment, you have bigger issues than grub
<benuid0> I've booted and installed the linux livecd when the machine had windows on it. After instalation I shut down and turned on, and then the screen was black
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: what happens when you try?
<ectospasm> benuid0: check to make sure your BIOS isn't skipping your CD device
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: websearch for: ubuntu black screen boot ,click on the ubuntugeek link
<benuid0> CD is set to first in the boot order, which is how I initially installed. Is there anything else to check?
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: your OS needs a simple bootoption outlined on that page. I'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> It'll*
<benuid0> this page: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html ?
<ActionParsnip> Yes
<Four2zero> okay it looks like "sudo find / -type f -iname lock popped up an output of /root/.synaptic/lock
<Four2zero> and var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<ActionParsnip> Does what it says on the tin. Have you seen thatpagebefore?
<randall84_> Question: I want to change the display settings when browsing the file system via firefox for uploading photos. Currently display is a tiny thumbnail that I can't even see, but mainly in list form. I want to be able to make the thumbnail bigger. Any suggestions?
<Four2zero> how do i get this bug fixed: when install software with apt-get
<Synicade> Waaazaaa
<lea123> ubuXubu: Thank you for your help. I have successfully installed Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | Four2zero
<ubottu> Four2zero: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Four2zero> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Four2zero> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jinse> I don't know about English!...
<ActionParsnip> randall84_: hold ctrl and roll your mouse wheel ;)
<ubuXubu> lea123 ok, your welcome.
<randall84_> ActionParsnip, I'm on a laptop, so I have no mouse wheel
<ActionParsnip> Four2zero: run apt-get commands prefixed with sudo
<jinse> I don't know about English!...
<benuid0> ActionParsnip: No, and I'm not sure it relates to my problem (?). I have no terminal. I only have Hewlett-Packard BIOS
<ActionParsnip> randall84_: ctrl + shift + plus then
<rww> jinse: Which language do you speak?
<Four2zero> so i do: sudo apt-get sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lea123> ubuXubu: So now you can change your line to 19 sucessful installations if none happened in between :)
<randall84_> ActionParsnip, Thanks... I'll give it a try
<jinse> Chinese
<rww> ubottu: cn | jinse
<ubottu> jinse: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: did you websearch to find afix, that page would have been found for sure due to its url....
<jinse>  Think you
<ubuXubu> lea123 19 duaal booters i said.....bazillion sigle booters!
<lea123> :)
<ActionParsnip> Four2zero: that's not what the command ubottu gave saidto run
<benuid0> ActionParsnip: I don't have an nVidia graphics card either. It's an intel media graphics acceletor on an hp laptop. This is how i found the link: "ActionParsnip>	benuid0: websearch for: ubuntu black screen boot ,click on the ubuntugeek link"
<ActionParsnip> randall84_: its also available in the view menu
<randall84_> ActionParsnip, Negative on  ctrl, shift, plus symbol
<Four2zero> ActionParsnip ubottu gave this: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: it works with any chip, have to use it on my intel chip in my dell lappy
<randall84_> ActionParsnip, I'm using ubuntu 10.10 with GNOME
<ActionParsnip> randall84_: the DE is moot
<randall84_> ActionParsnip, where can I find the view menu
<ActionParsnip> randall84_: look at the top ofthebrowser...next to edit...
<lea123> ubuXubu: To be honest I haven't the greatest joy with Ubuntu. It doesn't seem any faster or less buggier than Windows Vista from the user perspective in terms of office applications , chats, browsing etc..  Did I say to have a voice chat is a pain in Ubuntu. My screens often freezes ....
<ActionParsnip> lea123: its a smaller install and needs a hell of a lot less ram
<ectospasm> !ot | lea123
<randall84_> ActionParsnip, on the photo uploader, there are no menu options at the top the way they typically are in a browser
<ubottu> lea123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<saganbyte> Hello
<saganbyte> :)
<ActionParsnip> lea123: voicechat is available in amsn, gyache, pidgin and empathy which I thought of quickly
<ubuXubu> lea123 how much ram do u have
<saganbyte> Is there some way I can check if my Ubuntu 10.10 installation has gone right. Coz I m noticing some minor problems while using it.
<ActionParsnip> randall84_: if its in firefox, its there
<ectospasm> saganbyte: like what?
<ActionParsnip> saganbyte: can you give details please
<Four2zero> four2zero@four2zero-MS-7032:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Four2zero> Specified filename /var/lib/dpkg/lock does not exist.
<Four2zero> dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: No such file or directory
<Four2zero> four2zero@four2zero-MS-7032:~$
<FloodBot4> Four2zero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lea123> ActionParsnip: NOPE I can't understand why people keep saying its a small install and therefore merrits any consideration when it doesn't do the job when its meant to be doing without a hitch.. I have 2GB RAM. Heck I care if its trying to scrimp and only use 1 MB..
<saganbyte> ectospasm, For example Brasserio throws an  error everytime I burn a data CD and The settings to avoid putting the computer to sleep do not work. It sticks to the default
<ActionParsnip> randall84_: view a regular web page and look at the top, a stock firefox hasit
<randall84_> ActionParsnip, yes, typical firefox browser has it... however the facebook photo uploader does not
<ectospasm> saganbyte: what's the error?  And where are you setting the sleep configuration?
<Four2zero> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/535457/
<lea123> The dialog boxes for instances are opened up without a parent control resulting that the dialog boxes are flying all over the desktop
<saganbyte> ectospasm, In Brasero I continually get ' Some files may be corrupted on the disc' and I m trying to disable the sleep mode in Power Management
<lea123> I am sure thats a buggy implementation of GUI in Ubuntu. Purist will argue Linux was never meant for GUI desktops Sure
<benuid0> ActionParsnip: either this is going way over my head because I'm a noob, or that page doesn't relate to my problem. Here's what it says:
<benuid0> Quote: " * At install screen press F6 and select nomodeset and install Ubuntu as usual.
<benuid0> * On first boot after install, press e on getting the GRUB bootloader.
<saganbyte> ectospasm, I burned the same data from a mac and it worked correctly
<benuid0> "
<benuid0> I have no install screen. I have no grub. I can only press esc, f1, f2, f9, f10, f11, f12 to access BIOS and basic system stuff from HP
<FloodBot4> benuid0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> lea123: run: free -m ,look at the top left value, will be somewhere around the 400Mb mark. Run: df -h , used space for / outside of home will be 3Gb. I'dlove to see you get full office productivity, video editting and all the stuff in ubuntu in 3gb on vista
<randall84_> ActionParsnip, the zoom function works on regular sites, but not for increasing thumbnail size on the photo uploader
<saganbyte> ectospasm, I had installed Ubuntu 10.10 in the morning and then again in the evening on the same machine due to some other reason
<lea123> But it doesn't help the cause for Ubuntu to be a popular replacement for Windows Vista..
<jonthue> hello i cant find out how to zoom out on desktop cube
<ActionParsnip> randall84_: use the basic uploader, could try the zoom feature in compiz if you use it
<saganbyte> ectospasm, The earlier installation had worked correctly
<ActionParsnip> lea123: try a different UI then, there are plenty to choose
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: it does, apply the nomodeset boot option
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: hold shift at boot
<ActionParsnip> randall84_: moan to the site then
<lea123> ActionParsnip: My system monitor shows 403.6 MiB in use with no swap being in use
<ActionParsnip> lea123: its the nature of Linux, you have choice!
<ActionParsnip> lea123: exactly, vista would crumble with 512mb ram. Linux will run brilliantly
<lea123> Yeah that seems to be the popular argument... When you want to travel from Place A to Place B you need to learn only driving not automobile engineering as its the case with ubuntu :)
<vicious> china channel ?
<ActionParsnip> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<saganbyte> Is there some 'Repair' option in the Ubuntu Installer that goes and check if the installation had gone correctly
<ectospasm> saganbyte: I dunno about Brasero, but about power management, are you setting it under the AC tab, or the battery tab?
<benuid0> Boot as in power on (just to be totally unambiguous)? Nothing's happening. On my compter f10=bios configuration and shift doesn't seem to be doing anything
<Visuex> although engineering can add a lot of fun
<Visuex> python goodness
<ActionParsnip> lea123: my grandad uses ubuntu and loves it, its a matter oftaste
<saganbyte> ectospasm, AC tab
<jonthue> when i try desktop cube it dose not zoom out
<Visuex> jonthue do you have the 3d on and the rotate cube on in compiz?
<ectospasm> saganbyte: how are you exiting the window once you've made the changes
<ActionParsnip> lea123: just because its different to what you are used to doesn't make an os hard
<saganbyte> ectospasm, I ve tried Close as well as Make Default and then close
<jonthue> i got 4 workstATION
<jonthue> YES
<TeslaTony> jonthue: The way I believe it does that is by middle-clicking on the desktop, and dragging. You can change those settings if you like. Also, do you have Desktop Cube enabled?
<ectospasm> saganbyte: I dunno then, it works for me
<saganbyte> ectospasm, :) thanks anyway
<jonthue> YEP
<ActionParsnip> lea123: ifyou give people a blank system and a vista cd, if their oddball nic doesn't fly ootb they will have the same issues
<Visuex> jonthue hold ctrl + alt and then left click and move the mouse while keeping left click held
<Visuex> TeslaTony you can do it that way but I never changed my default setting for it which was ctrl + alt and left mouse
<jonthue> OH I thought i had to press ctrl alt the whole time ty
<ectospasm> lea123: don't forget that humans hate change. Anything that isn't familiar is booed.  Case in point:  A former roommate HATED MacOSX after having used my Ubuntu installation for nearly a year
<lea123> I tried using Unity from Ubuntu Software resource all that I got then is a white screen. I was scared out of my wits but some how I searched on the Internet through another machine and ran some mumbo jumbo commands to get it up . Yeah sure ubuntu requires lesser memory but 2 machines :) one for running and another one for debugging. Never ever I have had Windows Vista Freezin up on me. On...
<lea123> ...Ubuntu I have had to do a hard boot several times. Maybe its trying to do everything with a small memory space but i would say its largely unnecessary when you have it at your disposal
<Visuex> jonthue so did I in the beginning lol I randomly slipped off them and it kept going so harah
<ectospasm> lea123: Unity isn't ready for prime time
<ectospasm> lea123: if you're not willing to do some debugging, you shouldn't use it
<TeslaTony> Visuex: That was the default setting I had. That was also one or two versions ago, though...
<ActionParsnip> lea123: that's a gripe with unity then. Not ubuntu. The OS worked before right?
<Visuex> yea Ubuntu moving to unity is kind of iffy to me...I like gnome and dont really want a netbook gui
<jonthue> cant i change the binding do just do the zoom with ctrl alt rather then mouse,
<msabanal> quit
<Visuex> TeslaTony oh ok
<lea123> ectospasm: THats what is the point probably if you don't know debugging don't use Ubuntu maybe..
<ectospasm> lea123: no, you've got it wrong
<ectospasm> !ot | lea123
<ubottu> lea123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<evdaemonia> does anyone know of a GUI to mount network drives (NAS)?
<Visuex> jonthue how would you change with just ctrl and alt
<ectospasm> evdaemonia: nautilus should be able to do that
<ActionParsnip> lea123: its entirely the point. All your points have been for single apps
<evdaemonia> ok, trying...
<Visuex> yea nautilus should
<evdaemonia> the whole drive though
<evdaemonia> or folders on it?
<ectospasm> evdaemonia: either
<jonthue> no clue, i just get use to it ty very much viuex
<evdaemonia> i want them to appear under /...
<Visuex> jonthue you could use my setup if you want...I hate using the mouse when I dont have too :)
<ectospasm> evdaemonia: you may need to run nautilus as root to do that
<benuid0> ActionParsnip: you told me to hold shift and the link you directed me to says to press f6. Neither do anything for me. Maybe I need to be talked to like a 4 year old because I'm still at square 1
<jonthue> ok
<Visuex> benuid0 sorry dude Action logged out
<jonthue> i got a laptop
<Visuex> same here jonthue gonna make a screen for you
<evdaemonia> ah
<evdaemonia> that may explain it
<jonthue> ok ty
<vicious> sorry!! 我进错channel
<evdaemonia> how do i do that? > sudo root nautilus ?
<Visuex> just sudo
<rww> evdaemonia: gksudo nautilus
<ectospasm> evdaemonia: see gksudo
<rww> !gksudo
<Visuex> sudo = root
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mbrochh> hi guys... i'm trying to scp a file to my ubuntu linode server, however i always get "Connection timed out"
<Visuex> ahh gk forgot that grr
<evdaemonia> thanks
<Visuex> benuid0 what was your question
<benuid0> Visuex, oh... do you know when Action Parsnip i's usually on? I need to continue working on a problem he's been helping me with
<eliofall> hey im looking for a "winamp" like program. mostly im looking for a global hot key for "jump to song". is there a penguin friendly program that has that in it?
<evdaemonia> wow it's all red!
<benuid0> I've installed linux from a livecd after powering on and off I get a few seconds to enter bios, and other than that a black screen, no terminal no grub
<geekbri> mbrochh did you traceroute to make sure theres no a connection issue ?
<dr0id> at what time intervals is the /tmp folder files cleaned ?
<mbrochh> geekbri, i can connect to the server, even with FileZilla or with ssh, so the connection is definetly there
<Visuex> benuid0 sorry not sure when he is on but he was on earlier today at like 2 CST
<Visuex> jonthue just letting you know I havent forgotten :)
<mbrochh> geekbri, the file even gets created on the server, it is just empty and i get the timeout error
<jonthue> wow ty,
<lea123> ActionParsnip: BTW the Free -m command shows 1884.. Now thats a worry figure isn't it ?
<jonthue> i am new to this but i will get it down pack
<ActionParsnip> lea123: are you running firefox?
<evdaemonia> i am getting many error msgs as root in nautilus
<evdaemonia> is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> evdaemonia: what messages?
<evdaemonia> for exampl
<evdaemonia> i typed smb://myNAS
<kish> why do smb as root
<geekbri> mbrochh: check the secure log for any strange errors ?
<ActionParsnip> evdaemonia: why are you accessing that as root?
<evdaemonia> i am trying to mount my network drive :(
<mbrochh> where can i find it
<mbrochh> äge
<mbrochh> @geekbri
<kish> why do that as root
<evdaemonia> someone just told me to do it on here!
<ActionParsnip> evdaemonia: using that won't mount the resource.
<kish> logs are in /var/log
<lea123> ActionParsnip: Yes I am Don't tell me not to use firefox
<evdaemonia> oh right
<evdaemonia> so how do i do it?
<ActionParsnip> evdaemonia: it'll show the files and will give access but its not mounted
<mbrochh> geekbri, which log should i look into... there is no secure.log
<benuid0> ActionParsnip, thought you were going to be gone for the night (at least here, where it is night). You told me to press shift at boot which doesn't do anything
<geekbri> mbrochh perhaps auth.log one sec ill try to figure it out
<ActionParsnip> lea123: I think its one of the worst browsers around. It chews ram like a fat kid at a free pie carnival
<mbrochh> geekbri, auth.log is empty
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: its 7:10am here, on the way to work
<mbrochh> geekbri, bullshit its not empty :)
<lea123> ActionParsnip: :)
<lea123> But it ran amazingly on Vista ...
<lea123> With a lot of power to pick and choose that you don't have it on IE..
<ActionParsnip> lea123: if you close the browser amaxingly awhole
<ActionParsnip> Tonne of ram is free
<geekbri> mbrocch i wax going to sa y if you can ssh in it shouldnt be empty!
<mbrochh> geekbri, there are many of these: Nov 23 08:03:35 sshd[3316]: pam_env(sshd:setcred): Unable to open env file: /etc/default/locale: No such file or directory
<evdaemonia> oh, another thing i noticed (as new linux user) is my videos suddenly lose colour whilst player, no matter which player i am using
<evdaemonia> anyone heard of this?
<lea123> ActionParnsip : OK I will check that Right now I can't since I am using chatzilla for IRC . BTW Which browser will you recommend then ?
<ActionParsnip> lea123: I use arora and chromium daily. Ram use rarely goes high but I don't use 100 tabs like some folks do
<evdaemonia> they lose the red or something, coz there's a strong tinge of blue/grey
<geekbri> mbrochh what is the scp command youre using look like
<lea123> ActionParsnip: I fall in the category of 200 tabs
<ActionParsnip> lea123: it may be different for you. I have a tonne of tweaks to my OS
<lea123> ActionParsnip: I like to use it with Zotero hence my inertia
<benuid0> ActoinParsnip, should I try to talk to you some other time of day? I want to go to sleep within an hour or so. I still have't figured out the ubuntugeek link or how to get pressing shift at boot to do anything
<mbrochh> geekbri, scp klmscraper.py martin@1.2.3.4:/home/martin/src/klmscraper/
<ActionParsnip> lea123: 200 tabs using more than 1gb ram sounds right. My girlfriends vista lappy has 1gb ram and its slow as snot, she also uses firefox
<ActionParsnip> lea123: what's zotero?
<dr0id> at what time intervals is the /tmp folder files cleaned ?
<Visuex> jonthue almost done :)
<geekbri> mbrochh and that directory exists already and martin has write permission to it ?
<Visuex> decided to throw in a freebie to a question you didnt ask
<lea123> ActionParsnip: it fabulous referencing tool - from the heaven to be precise
<mbrochh> geekbri yeah i am ssh'ed into the server with the user martin and created the directory... as i said... the file even appears, but its empty
<ActionParsnip> lea123: sweet. Sounds cool.started loading the page to check it
<geekbri> hhrrmmm
<geekbri> silly question can you scp fles from the server instead of to it ?
<_jesse_> geekbri: yep
<mbrochh> i will try
<ActionParsnip> lea123: sounds like something I couldve used in uni. Not bad
<benuid0> ActionParsnip: it's great if you end up with tons of tabs and bookmarks when researching. Mendeley is also really good if you get a lot of PDFs for research-related stuff
<lea123> ActionParsnip: Another point as you said - I have a tonne of tweaks but a normal user cannot aspire to learn and implement all of them. If I were to hire an expert sure it would cost be the price of a diamond
<rww> geekbri: yep, just switch the arguments around. I do "ssh elbereth:~/foo ~/bar" frequently.
<ActionParsnip> lea123: explains the tabs too. I suggest you research offline too (books etc)
<lea123> ActionParsnip: to get Ubuntu to get in the speed as you are currently working
<geekbri> oh m sorry i wasnt asking a question for an answer i was asking hm if he was able to do so
<rww> oh, my bad. I failed at reading scrollback :)
<geekbri> hey im fine wit it !
<mbrochh> geekbri, downloading the file did work
<ActionParsnip> lea123: they can, just as you have learned windows tweaks. Its all about experience. You have probably used windows a good while and you are comparing itwith your limited exposure to linux.
<geekbri> who is the owner and what are the permissions of the target directory
<lea123> ActionParsnip: I think you didn't read the last part from Heaven. You can read the books from the library and use the reference  online from Amazon to  do the dirty work ..all this seamlessly works with Zotero, Open office and Firefox
<H1963> :)
<lea123> ActionParsnip: TRue I think i might be comparing unfavorably..
<geekbri> mbrochh thats one strange problem thats for sure
<ActionParsnip> lea123: my asus p1-ah2 pundit needs a tonne of effort to make work in vista, with hardy and later, 100% hardware works out of the box. Vista doesn't even detect my wired connection...
<ActionParsnip> lea123: andfinding sound drivers took an age. Works straight away without a hitch in ubuntu
<lea123> ActionParsnip: But I am only use open source things on Vista :) thats my exposure to VISTA. Thunderbird, Enigmail, Open Office, Songbird, VLC , Zotero etc.
<ActionParsnip> lea123: why not use outlook, windows media player, ms office,
<lea123> ActionParsnip: I shall take that with sack of salt if you say windows Vista didn't detect the drivers..
<benuid0> ActionParsnip: Is my computer a lost cause? Hopefully I will be able to get windows on it and then reinstall linux using lilo, which i currently only know is a grub alternative
<ActionParsnip> lea123: it picked up sound, it was just the wrong driver. It didn't come with nforce drivers for my nvidia chip ootb
<lea123> ActionParsnip: On the contrary Totem just won't play DVDs on 10.10 untill I downloaded VLC ....
<geekbri> mbrocch did you customize your shell logn scripts on thatb server ?
<ActionParsnip> lea123: that's a legal restriction. Installing vlc install libdvdread4 which is needed. Not all countries are permitted dvd decoding (or something like that) so its not included
<xuekan> hey is anyone knows the #imdb server name?
<geekbri> mbrochh wha happens if you ssh servername /usr/bin/true ?
<Karen_m> to get my HP printer working, the script they give me relies on python-devel.   I've tried to install it with aptitude but it doesn't exist.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> lea123: linuxmint comes with a lot of proprietary stuff rolled in like nvidia drivers and ati drivers and such but isn't supported here
<Visuex> totem vs vlc is a never ending debate :) at least to me because VLC is overall better but Totem plays better for streams
<mbrochh> geekbri, bash: /usr/bin/true: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Visuex: mplayer is awesome imho, its been around the block a good while
<geekbri> mbrochh bah. did you edit your bashrc a all ?
<mbrochh> no
<Karen_m> python-dev
<lea123> ActionParsnip: Did you mean Chrome ??
<geekbri> mbrochh well youve stumped me.
<ActionParsnip> lea123: you can use chrome. I prefer the daily chromium build which goes on the make chrome
<mbrochh> :(
<ActionParsnip> Time to make some money. Peace out kids
<geekbri> mbrochh sometimes if you put stuff in bashrc ats supposed to be in bash
<geekbri> profle it wll cause scp to puke bt not ss bt i dont know whas wrong sorry :(
<lea123> ActionParsnip: I see mozilla, google seems to have a bias with Windows OS and they are the biggest votaries of open source development
<lea123> ActionParsnip: Am I right in assuming that ... It seems like a volte face when it comes to Linux distributions
<mbrochh> geekbri, hmm i removed my pub key from the authorized keys and set PasswordAuthentication yes ... but still i getht the timeout... superrrrrrr weird
<geekbri> mbrochh i know it seems simple but maybe try copying a different file or copying t to a different dir
<oldschool> cbill or mneptok are you around am trying to upgrade now devede and mencoder am useing ubuntu 8.4 hardy
<benuid0> ...
<cbill> oldschool, im still here
<Four2zero> what if /var/lib/dpkg/ directory is not where it should be, how can this be fixed ?
<mbrochh> geekbri, tried a different dir before alr... will try a different file
<Four2zero> i have followed this guide: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-erros.en.html
<Visuex> ActionParsnip isnt totem and mplayer cousins? I know mplayer is more powerful with mencoder but as a player arent they almost the same
<Four2zero> and this guide: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fhow-to-fix-lock-varlibdpkglock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable-error.html&ei=7GrrTL2VLYPmsQOW5JGkDw&usg=AFQjCNFCR2Rb9zTk_AfGZ38gpJfeYWE3hg
<benuid0> ActionParsnip, I'm signing off. Looks like I'll be pulling a lot of hair over this problem
<Four2zero> and none seem to fix my problem
<cbill> devede is here: bottom of page, grab the .deb    http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<Visuex> benuid0 if all else fails you could format and retry
<oldschool> cbill i got the new tran working looks good i need to upgrade devede and mencoder how would i do this for my old os
<mbrochh> geekbri, hmpf.. just scped my pub key to the machine again... this works... so the dir or file must be the problem
<cbill> oldschool: devede is here: bottom of page, grab the .deb    http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<geekbri> mbrochh i suspected tha...i stll think its a file or dir permissions isse :)
<cbill> oldschool: what version of mencoder do you have?
<benuid0> Visuex: with a gparted  CD I'm guessing? I've never tried it that way
<solexious> Can anyone suggest a gui based program for sending / seeing data from a serial connection (a bluetooth serial connection if that matters)
<Four2zero> no help with issue !!!
<Visuex> quite possibly
<arooni-mobile> is there a good and not horribly storage intensive way to have ubuntu index my file system so i can quickly search for files/documents in the Documents directory by name, but ideally by content?
<cbill> oldschool: doesnt look like there has been a new mencoder since your release
<Gnea> !patience | Four2zero
<ubottu> Four2zero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Visuex> arooni-mobile you dont really need to do that with linux as the search is very fast..but by content do you mean like content in a text file?
<arooni-mobile> Visuex, yes;  i.e. like google desktop search?  also what should i use to find the files i want?
<vIkSiT> hi all. Im trying to change the timezone on my server such that uname -a shows the one I want - but running dpkg-reconfigure tzdata shows the "date" as EST, but uname -a still shows UTC.
<arooni-mobile> find -name "blah"?
<arooni-mobile>  /
<vIkSiT> Any ideas/suggestions on what I could change to make this happen?
<Visuex> arooni-mobile you would just use nautilus search or the search for files option in accessories
<Four2zero> this bug is a pain in the a55: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/29954
<Visuex> or if this is faster for you arooni-mobile press Alt+F2 and then enter gnome-search-tool
<ruacie> hello
<st__> Four2zero, dpkg is rubbish
<benuid0> Visuex: if I format my drive with a gparted CD or USB (assuming it start...) should I expect the LiveCD to work again after?
<mgj> How do i increase the scrolling speed of my mouse wheel? Its not under preferences -> mouse.... ?
<isbric> what is most common in opengl programing for linux? glut, sdl?
<Visuex> I would use a LiveUSB to install as they are much faster but yea it should work afterwards but I cant guarantee it so dont want to steer you that way thinking its a certainty
<Four2zero> http://pastebin.com/U7RHE2aX
<tolumba> @find american gods
<tolumba> oops
<Four2zero> and its showing a big read dot on the control panel
<Four2zero> so need to fix this issue.
<Visuex> dpkg is alright st__ but it would be better with more control for some options like using a grep search
<benuid0> well, thanks. I'm going to bed now and will probably be back tomorrow.
<theZagnut> Hi
<theZagnut> I'm getting "Resource temporarily unavailable" on /dev/ttyUSB0
<oldschool> cbill i tryed this befor it dont work for me like this useing ded from http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html it wont upgrade like this
<theZagnut> it should however be available
<mgj> theZagnut, perhaps a process is blocking it
<Four2zero> the problem is synaptic is broken and will not install anything or update or upgrade as well.
<theZagnut> mgj, is there any way to check?
<cbill> oldschool: ok let me look a little more
<fzlamn> hi
<mgj> theZagnut, hmm not that i can think of im afraid
<mgj> theZagnut, perhaps you can umount it and mount it again?
<geekbri> lsof?
<mgj> theZagnut, forget that last sentence
<theZagnut> i have tried lsof | grep USB
<theZagnut> no luck
<oldschool> cbill it was the same thing for me with tran ded dont work on 8.4 ubuntu desktop
<cbill> oldschool, you managed to get it with the ppa though?
<geekbri> dmesg tellng you anyhing interesting zagnu?
<oldschool> yes
<phoul> Hey folks, having a tad bit of trouble here. I cant get ubuntu to mount my ipod
<isbric> what is most common in opengl programing for linux? glut, sdl or any other?
<theZagnut> geekbri, I dont think so. It says usbserial: USB Serial Driver Core
<fzlamn> while i install ubuntu in my friend laptop, this massage appear. UBI-PARTMAN failed with exit code 10.. why?
<Visuex> isbric not really about common more preference
<theZagnut> geekbri, and some other usb stuff, but nothing error like
<cbill> oldschool i dont think there is a ppa for devede, is there a feature you require in a newer version? it might be tricky lol
<phoul> Anyone here have experience with ipods under ubuntu
<phoul> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mgj> isbric, you might have better luck in #opengl
<mgj> How do i increase the scrolling speed of my mouse wheel? Its not under preferences -> mouse.... ?
<isbric> Visuex: in terms of native support or commonly used libs then?
<geekbri> thezagnut: hhrrmm, what dvic is plugged in it?
<isbric> mgj: thx. will do.
<bonezAU> hi, i have ubuntu installed on /dev/sda1 and win7 installed on /dev/sdc1. 3x HDD's in my PC. Any idea how I can get Grub2 to detect my Windows install and add it to the boot menu? I'm out of ideas
<theZagnut> geekbri, A USB cable that connects to a serial device
<theZagnut> if I connect the device to my other computer it works
<theZagnut> on my laptop however it doesn't
<oldschool> cbill on the old one the movies are comeing out of sync and the new one has more option that i could need later on
<theZagnut> so something on my laptop must be the problem
<geekbri> when you unplug the dvice and plug adifferent device in oes that one work ?
<cbill> oldschool, might need to install from source, im still reading
<theZagnut> geekbri, Yes other Non-serial devices seem to work
<Ghostly> i'm curious I have a button on my mouse that is unused for now, can I have that button correspond to the key combination Control + W
<Moopz> Hey. I'm trying to do some bug-finding in my Java code and I was wondering if Ubuntu has any special requirements to access the Mixers?
<oldschool> ok
<kurin> Hi everyone, is there any way to control the volume of each program that connects to pulse from the commandline?  (not the volume of the application itself)
<cbill> oldschool: what dependency was unstisfiable with the deb?
<oldschool> for the tran
<cbill> oldschool, for devede
<oldschool> ok hold on let mwe look
<mgj> bonezAU, did grub not detect it automaticly when you installed linux?
<geekbri> thezagnut i dont know :(
<scoup> есть кто русский?
<scoup> )
<Gnea> !ru | scoup
<ubottu> scoup: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mgj> bonezAU, i have never experienced a case where grub failed to detect a windows installation. But if it did, i guess you could add an entry yourself.
<mgj> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<theZagnut> geekbri, thanks anyways :) I think it is a bluetooth module (btusb) that is messing it up
<theZagnut> I have blacklisted it, now will reboot
<bonezAU> mgj: I installed Linux first, then Windows after. Before I installed Windows I disconnected the Ubuntu drive, so it didn't touch grub.
<Ghostly> bonezAU, a grub update may work
<mgj> bonezAU, ahh okay. Your best bet is probably the grub howto's on how to manually install another entry
<scoup> can any1 help with dhcp-server configuring?
<mgj> Ghostly, i thought grub update only installed the grub config? Doesnt actually do any changes by itself..... does it?
<Silicone> hello to all, can anybody tell me, why my ubuntu at work and at home is pretty unstable.... because of russian keyboard maybe??
<mgj> Silicone, a keyboard layout should not cause instability
<Ghostly> mgj, i can check but i'm quite shure it will do the trick
<mgj> cool
<oldschool> cbill i dont remember now but all of the ded that i have tryed i get a error when trying to install them
<jiMubao> hey guys i'm trying to install ubuntu on my pc
<jiMubao> but when i boot from my usb
<Silicone> mgj, yesterday few times happens with me... i have russian and english layout on the system, when i tried to type... it randomly switches to english and russian....
<oldschool> i tryed a few
<jiMubao> it stuck on ubuntu logo screen any sugestion ?
<cbill> oldschool: its probably a dependency error, i need to know what dependency
<bonezAU> Ghostly: mgj: yeah thanks... I've spent a couple of hours reading howtos and docco, still no luck. I've got one more idea so i'll see how that goes :)
<mgj> bonezAU, otherwise take Ghostly's advice and check out "grub update"
<jiMubao> can anyone help me ?
<oldschool> let me check again
<cbill> oldschool, ok
<mgj> Silicone, im sorry, dont have much experience with different keyboard layouts. It just seems unlikely that a russian (or any) keyboard layout would make your system unstable....
<scoup> how to make my dhcp3-server give the default route to my dhcp clients?
<Silicone> mgj, at home also some websites are not working well, not loading as it should... virtual box creates a partition only at work, doing the same at home, with no luck :(
<mgj> Silicone, hmm strange
<Silicone> mgj, i was thinking that linux is the most stable system.. hmmm
<mgj> Silicone, my first guess would be that it was bad hardware causing your problems, but since you experience it on 2 different pc's...... i dont know, its strange
<Silicone> mgj, yes, btw i downloaded the system image from official site... and does it 2 times, at work and at home, so it can't be any issue when i burned the disk\
<karthee> hi .. i updated the grub today .. and now i m getting grub recover>   prompt .. Any ideas how do I fix this from this prompt itself ?
<oldschool> cbill i have tryed this one devede_3.16.9-0~rastersoft1_all.deb and a few other ones like this and i get error dependency is not satisfiable python-gtk2
<cbill> oldschool, ok hold on
<oldschool> ok
<s0126h> does linux have 2 different iso file for mac and pc? or same iso works on both
<mgj> Silicone, =(. Im afraid i cannot help you, perhaps someone else is better at debugging your problem
<nigelb> s0126h: depends on your system, if its powerpc, its different
<s0126h> does linux have 2 different iso file for intelmac and pc? or same iso works on both
<Silicone> mgj, thx for your time anyway ;)
<mgj> np
<cbill> oldschool, there might not be a way, first off though; how much ram do you have? and are you using the PC while encoding with devede?
<Keith-BlindUser> Hi all. I'm curious if anyone knows how to bring up the menu where you choose screenreader/magnifyer and such on the Ubuntu Maveric CD? I'd like to install/test the CD, and it's been ages since I've last used an  Ubuntu CD.
<Four2zero> i ran this command 'ps -A' and am looking for an additional process 'synaptic' what to look for ?
<oldschool> cbill i have 8 gb ram on the server and i do use it for some internet use and downloading and uploading when encoding with devede
<Ghostly> karthee, last time i had that problem i had to use a live cd and chroot method, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<karthee> Ghostly: okay thanks..
<oldschool> cibill its also a quad core
<cbill> oldschool, well basic browsing and network activity shouldnt effect it, what processor?
<cbill> oldschool ok
<cbill> oldschool, i dont see an easy way to upgrade you python-gtk
<oldschool> cbill :( and its that i need the python-gtk upgrade it
<cbill> oldschool, ya the new version of devede requires a version of python-gtk you dont have
<cbill> oldschool, im looking into uprading that, but this is one of those dependency nightmares you hear about lol
<oldschool> cbill ok thanks i do really appreciate your help and time i realy need to get the new devede working
<cbill> oldschool, are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<zapo-2c1> looking for help with Ubuntu 10.10 /etc/network/interfaces.tail not tailing
<oldschool> cbill the server is 64 bits but i belive ubuntu 8.4 desktop is 32 bits
<cbill> oldschool, are we trying to install on the server or the desktop?
<oldschool> on the server
<MTecknology> oldschool: 'uname -a' tells you 64 or 32 - x86_64 = 64
<cbill> oldschool, but its running ubuntu desktop 8.04?
<MTecknology> zapo-2c1: hm?
<oldschool> yes
<Ghostly> i'm curious I have a button on my mouse that is unused for now, can I have that button correspond to the key combination Control + W
<cbill> oldschool, dont use the term server then, it only adds confusion; so you have 8gigs of ram on this 32bit os?
<oldschool> MTecknology am new to all this
<MTecknology> oldschool: Could you give us one of the lines from this - cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name'
<brontosaurusrex> i cant seem to figure out why 10.10 would auto-log out after few hours, everything that starts with "auto" in bios is turned off, any clues before i install something else?
<rfmonk> I rebooted to "no instance data found in start-local init: cloud-init-local main process terminated with status 1
<rfmonk> is my installation fried?
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: the bios has nothing to do with that - check your power management settins
<rfmonk> it wont go past that
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, everything is turned off afaik, let me check again ....
<rfmonk> ive been on google for an hour with a live cd in terminal
<rfmonk> i could use some help
<c0psrul3> me too...
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: screen saver settings too
<c0psrul3> you first
<rfmonk> links sucks
<rfmonk> well it doesnt suck but id prefer firefox
<cbill> oldschool, you can attempt to install this .deb of python-gtk, but i fear it will fail, lol       http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/python-gtk2/download
<c0psrul3> anyone have suggestions for distributing user profiles?
<rfmonk> hmm ubuto!
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, screen saver is uninstalled (i've been working on this for like 10 days allready...)
<rfmonk> !ubuto
<rfmonk> crap
<MTecknology> rfmonk: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related chatter
<oldschool> yes it 8 gb ram and a quad core and i guess like MTecknology i dont know 64 or 32 - x86_64 = 64 so i guess its 64 bit
<c0psrul3> MTecknology: thanks
<cbill> oldschool, ok ignore that last link
<rfmonk> well my ubuntu system wont boot
<cbill> oldschool, try deb found here:          http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amd64/python-gtk2/download
<rfmonk> so that is not non-supported related chatter really
<amarcolino> I have files that start with a numerical format I wish to open all of them at once in terminal,  which command do I use to do that?
<oldschool> ok will
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, also machine is never in idle state (it plays video all the time), or maybe idle means something else
<oldschool> do that
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: idle means you're not actively using it - typing or mouse moving
<rfmonk> ive got a lot of work to get done, can anyone help me restore my system?
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, ok then, so what do i need, a simulator of mouse movement?
<MTecknology> !patience | rfmonk
<ubottu> rfmonk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rfmonk> searched already
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: just change the settings that are logging you out
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, also script logs shows that playback was working for about 12 hours last time
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, i doubt there are any settings that will log-out after 12 hours?
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: there could be - if set that way - I just don't really know off hand - run 'top -bn1 -u $USER' and pastebin the result
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, ok
<oldschool> cbill yes both failed the last one said error wrong arhitecture amd64
<oldschool> :(
<cbill> oldschool, i fear upgarding the OS is the easiest solution, and thats giving you an issue as well..
<MTecknology> cbill: what exactly is his issue?
<cbill> oldschool and mtecknology, what exactley was the issue when you ugraded old?
<cbill> i think that would be easier to solve
<oldschool> what ?
<rfmonk> krikee, guess i need to reinstall everything, good thing i didnt back up anything important
<cbill> oldschool when you tried to upgrade you said you were stuck at recovery, fill mtecknology in with what happened there
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535475/
<rfmonk> is 10.10 still in testing?
<ZackC456> No. It's been out for a while now.
<mkquist> advantages over 10.4?
<MTecknology> it's newer
<ok> hello
<ok>  what is bt?
<ooboon2> sup
<ooboon2> i r haz a question
<ok>  understand
<ooboon2> ???
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: look in gnome-power-manager properties for an option about either logging you out or locking your session
<mgj> ok, bluetooth perhaps? Impossible to say without a context
<oldschool> MTecknology i want to upgrade my devede to the new version am useing the old one right now and my movies are coneing out off sync and i realy need to upgrade and am useing ubuntu 8.4 desktop
<MTecknology> ooboon2: 1) Just ask 2) use English
<NiftyLettuce> \o gnite all ~
<ok> autoacd install for ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, how about uninstalling gnome power manager?
<ooboon2> any ideas on how to change the hourglass?
<bullgard4> After clicking Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate, Maverick hangs and shows: "s2disk: Snapshotting system." Keyed in characters will be echoet though.  '~$ ssh 192.168.178.29' from another computer in the same LAN segment obtains: "No route to host," Is there a better solution than the Magic SysRq key?
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: you could do that - but probably easiest to look at the options it has first
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: I'm also seeing gnome-session which might do it
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: also.... could you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, ok, i uninstalled the power-manager, rebooting now...
<MTecknology> bullgard4: Might want to file a bug about it not being able to suspend/hibernate correctly
<xukun> does anybody know why aiccu does not autostart? now I have to do sudo /etc/init.d/aiccu start
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, gnome-session is something i use, so i dont have to deal with X directly, without it i would be pretty lost i guess
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: I didn't say uninstall it - I said look at it's settings to see if it might do that
<MTecknology> !info rcconf | xukun
<ubottu> xukun: rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 23 kB, installed size 132 kB
<cbill> oldschool, why cant we upgrade to 10.04 again? i think we need to get you a more recent release to solve this
<MTecknology> xukun: there's other tools for it too - but I love that one
<MTecknology> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<MTecknology> hrm.. was 8.04 the last lts release?
<cbill> mtecknology, yes
<MTecknology> so he wants to got LTS->LTS
<xukun> MTecknology, I will read that thanks a lot
<cbill> mtecknology, yes, i think he tried and was stuck on recovery or something
<MTecknology> oldschool: Could you explain how you tried to do the upgrade?
<MTecknology> cbill: this is Server or Desktop?
<cbill> mtecknology desktop
<cbill> being used as a server i think, but desktop os
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> Should be easy enough to figure out
<cbill> mtecknology, i think, there has been some confusion there lol
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535477/
<ooboon2> how do you change the spinning hourglass in Lucid Lynx?
<bullgard4> MTecknology: I will do. The problem is that my computer will not come into this hung state every time.
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: according to that - ntohing is crashing and causing a log out - you have something sitting somewhere that's doing it - gnome-power-manager or gnome-session is a likely culprit
<brontosaurusrex> gnome-session? but isnt that a gnome desktop worker?
<MTecknology> bullgard4: ooh... yucky.. I've had that happen before where the issue springs up one in every 10 hibernates or something like that... I never got it figured out
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: I don't know off hand - I don't actually know what that thing does. (haven't used gnome or kde in years)
<MTecknology> oldschool: still there?
<bullgard4> MTecknology: :-(
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, what are u using?
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: openbox with a stripped down everything - almost everything I use is a cli app
<MTecknology> bullgard4: sorry. :( - I'd definitely try ubuntu forums or launchpad..
<ptantiku> is there a way to disable cpu scaling?
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, i was afraid you will say 'arch with fluxbox' and my fears are now pretty much confirmed ;)
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: I didn't like arch much - fluxbox is nice if it fits your tastes - it doesn't fit mine
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, well, i will just restart everything and come back to bother more about the autolog subject tommorow
<suigeneris> I am trying to encode an avi file for iPhone with mencoder, but I get FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver. what gives? mencoder -ovc help has the line x264
<oldschool> cbill the server am renting right now only offers ubuntu 8.4 desktop and Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx" with x2go (BETA)
<MTecknology> brontosaurusrex: I'll probably be here
<bullgard4> ptantiku: Yes. But it is not recommended.
<brontosaurusrex> MTecknology, ok, thanks, i will hope it was a power-manager problem
<MTecknology> oldschool: hm?
<cbill> oldschool, yes, confused here too
<sl33k__> i have installed some packages usin gsyntaptic pkg manager, its not visible in applications menu?
<cbill> sl33k_ what programs?
<MTecknology> sl33k__: what was the package?
<sl33k__> mongodb
<MTecknology> that wouldn't have a menu entry
<oldschool> and ever time i try to upgrade useing the update manager or do a fresh reinstall with Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx" with x2go (BETA) the server goes into rescue mode and i cant log back on
<Rickardo1> I´m looking for information to use my ubuntu server as a router.. can anyone give me a hint which software I shall use
<sl33k__> then how to find these apps
<MTecknology> sl33k__: the command line
<MTecknology> Rickardo1: As much as I love promoting Linux - BSD has the pie there. Look into pfSense
<cbill> oldschool, what do you mean by renting? im confused
<zani> How do I configure properly my graphic card's driver?
<tim__> hello
<oldschool> cbill the server you dont buy it you rent it
<zani> when I move windows they leave a track behind
<ptantiku> bullgard4, cuz i have a problem when i try to watch movie on VLC, it down speed my CPU automatically
<sl33k__> MTecknology: which directory i cd, what command to run
<sl33k__> is it ./
<ptantiku> i thought it might be better to disable it before I watch movie, and start it again later
<suigeneris> I am trying to encode an avi file for iPhone with mencoder, but I get FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver. what gives? mencoder -ovc help has the line x264
<MTecknology> sl33k__: You should search google for a command line basics. I 'really' think it'll help you a lot now and in the future.
<cbill> oldschool, what do you mean by server?
<MTecknology> sl33k__: the app installed into a directory which is in your $PATH which means you don't need cd - you just run it - it's most likely already running
<MTecknology> sl33k__: You can use 'top' to see if it's running
<bullgard4> ptantiku: The downspeed is probably caused by some side effect of another bug. You better target at the main bug.
<cbill> oldschool, is this like a media center thing or? is it in your home?
<tim__> i wish ubuntu would move away from the orange theme
<brontosaurusrex> suigeneris, try #mplayer
<ptantiku> bullgard4: i got that problem when i use virtualbox too, so i think the bug might be at OS level
<ptantiku> bullgard4: or both of the programs
<oldschool> cbill something like this http://www.server.lu/
<suigeneris> thanks brokendatapoint
<bullgard4> ptantiku: If the bug is at Linux kernel level, dmesg should reflect it.
<suigeneris> brontosaurusrex*
<cbill> oldschool, so is this at a remote location?
<oldschool> yes
<salil> could someone tell me what channel is for mint?
<brontosaurusrex> salil, its another irc server
<zani> could anyone here help me?
<salil> brontosaurusrex, alrighty.. got it.. the one my XChat defaults to..
<brontosaurusrex> salil, i think here http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/SpotChat/
<MTecknology> !ask | zani
<ubottu> zani: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuXubu> whennu install mint the channel link is built into the 1st page of the os salil
<ptantiku> bullgard4: nothing is in dmesg, probably it's just software bug.
<sniperjo> Ive got a monitor connected through the DVI port on my computer, through a vga adapter to a vga monitor and its not working, i know the monitor works because if i plug it into my macbook it works, The monitor also shows up in the display prefs, it just show an image, just a blue screen
<zani> How do I configure properly my graphic card's driver? When I move windows they leave a track behind
<cbill> oldschool, you may need to talk to your provider, im not sure; i had thought you had physical access to the PC
<MTecknology> oldschool: is this OpenVZ or something?
<bullgard4> ptantiku: '~ubuntu-bug vlc'
<bullgard4> ptantiku: '~$ ubuntu-bug vlc'
<oldschool> MTecknology whats that OpenVZ
<ptantiku> bullgard4: sorry, i don't know what is that? do you want me to search the word? or it's a command?
<MTecknology> oldschool: I suppose you wouldn't be able to tell.. nevermind
<cbill> old school, do you have a home PC as well?
<oldschool> yes
<cbill> what OS?
<bullgard4> ptantiku: '~$ ubuntu-bug vlc' is a command which will report your bug to Launchpad. You'll need to be registered to Launchpad though.
<oldschool> windows xp
<oldschool> and am also runing ubruntu 10.10
<hayg25> need information on scp ....
<node357> hi, i have a problem with last few versions of Ubuntu and one particular computer, 10 minutes after boot the network card slows down to a crawl, like 128 kb, any ideas why it would do that?
<oldschool> on a external hard drive
<cbill> oldschool, and did you want to host DVD images on your server or have them at home?
<joachim> #libreoffice
<hayg25> I have ssh connection on machine A and from A to machine B via ssh also ... how can I transfer directly from B which can be seen only from A ?
<cbill> oldschool, im just wondering why your noting encoding them at home, as the DVD image will be alot bigger, so more time to download
<xfact> Hello everyone, my Ubuntu 10.10 shutting down in the middle of Login for no reason, any clue why?
<ubuXubu> xfact, is it wireless
<DASPRiD> xfact, it surely has a good reason ;)
<saganbyte> hayg25, http://linux.die.net/man/1/scp
<oldschool> cbill i have a old computer at home right now intel celeron and on the server i have a better processor fater encoding encoding
<xfact> ubuXubu, Nope
<hayg25> saganbyte, thanks but see my second question ...
<xfact> DASPRiD, Cheeky
<xfact> I am sure it is not because of hardware failure, some error in within the login process causing this
<node357> hi, i have a problem with last few versions of Ubuntu and one particular computer, 10 minutes after boot the network card slows down to a crawl, like 128 kb, any ideas why it would do that?
<node357> almost 1500 people here and no one answers
<karthee> hi anybody know how do i mount a partition  which is of type  : W95 Ext'd (LBA)  .. it s aksing to mention the file system type when i try to mount ...
<cbill> oldschool, but then you will have to download the 4 gig file to your home?
<saganbyte> hayg25, can you not copy the files you need from B to A from A?
<ubuXubu> xfact is it a laptop
<oldschool> cbill yea i know it takes about 4 min to do that
<zani> hello for the 3rd time, sometimes when I boot my pc  it freezes and shows some lines which say something like "[TTM] Couldn't bind backend" or "[drm:radeon_gem_object_create] *ERROR* Failed to allocate GEM object"
<st__> karthee, try vfat
<xfact> ubuXubu, Nope it is a desktop
<cbill> oldschool, you can download 1gigabyte a minute? :|
<karthee> st__: i tried but its showing error
<node357> hello?
<marguerite001> hello
<st__> karthee, wait you cannot mount extended partitions
<hayg25> saganbyte, In principle yes. But imagine the cases of huge files ... Only A can see the outside network ... so I need to go from A to access B ...Can scp or rsync do that  ?
<oldschool> yea download at around 2 mb/s
<ubuXubu> is the fan still turnimg when it happens xfact
<node357> being ignored rocks
<karthee> st__ :  No .. its sda2 .. its not extended partition ..
<zani> why is everyone ignoring me.. on IRC, on Ubuntu Forum
<node357> i dont think they even care...
<xfact> yes, my cooling system is alright too ubuXubu
<cbill> oldschool, then its going to take alot more then 4mins to download a dvd lol
<node357> i guess we have to pay for politeness, i duno
<st__> zani probably because you have esoteric problem
<node357> the internet is actually the worlds #1 excuse to be rude and ignorant to people
<karthee> st__: how do you say that its extended ?
<node357> no one's even acknowledged my existence in the 12 minutes since i asked my question
<zani> st_: what??
<oldschool> the dvds are around 2gb
<theo> @zani: Is this a fresh installation or it happened on an existing system?
<st__> karthee, it marked as extended and contains logical partitions
<node357> zani: they mean "uncommon" problem
<saganbyte> hayg25, rsync can do that but if the files are really to big then you can split them and get them in
<ubuXubu> xfact what is the error message
<oldschool> that i am download after converting them
<xfact> I should mention, in rare cases 1 in 10-18 hrs computing my computer shuts off for no reason, and I am quiet sure about the probability of system failure there, but I do not know what causing this
<zani> I had to reinstall ubuntu twice because ATI drivers crashed the system
<node357> so you can only really use ubuntu if youre a programmer or hardware expert since no one ever helps with technical problems
<cbill> oldschool, well i think the best way is to contact your provider, as it sounds like your using a remote virtual machine to me
<xfact> ubuXubu, I haven't tracked any error message, because it happens within the boot to login time
<node357> zani: i duno about you, but im going back to windows
<mkquist> node357: i thought money and fame were the #1 reasons...
<huge_idiot> Ok, so pretend for a second that I deleted hundreds of important images on a client's server. Pretend for a second that I only have SSH access to the box they were on, and would really, really like to recover them. What would be the best way to go about this? I'm looking at using Foremost, but am not sure the best way to do it
<node357> this is no support channel, its just another place to be frustrated and ignoreed
<zani> @node357 WindowsXP service pack 3 torrent: 89.32% on trasmission
<theo> @zani: The ATI drivers tend to cause trouble sometimes. Unless you really need 3D please refrain from installing them
<theo> @node357: Good luck with that! :)
<xfact> @node357: is gone
<oldschool> cbill do you know mneptok ?
<hayg25> saganbyte, do you know the command line to use rsync to copy files from B via A ?
<cbill> oldschool, no, i do not; why?
<psycho_oreos> there's rsync HOWTO floating around
<ubuXubu> xfact boot into bios reset bios to default
<oldschool> caues mneptok show me today how to upgrade my tran here today with command
<zani> @theo yeah I know that Ubuntu isn't an OS to play, but it doesn't even provide me with the basic performance.. I mean, I could play The Elder Scroll 4 before and now I can't even move windows without seeing them blurring
<joaopinto> huge_idiot, you should recoved to a different filesystem from the one the files were removed from
<cbill> oldschool, ya i showed you to, though you didnt understand..
<joaopinto> zani, that is not related to "Ubuntu", that is related to your graphics card vendor
<xfact> ubuXubu, will do in next reboot, thanks for instruction :)
<st__> zani, do you have firmware installed?
<huge_idiot> joaopinto: Yea, I got that, I'm just not sure how to do that. I only have SSH access to this box, so how can I dump the filesystem to my HDD or something?
<st__> joaopinto, lol
<zani> @joapinto when I used Vista I've never had a problem
<zani> @st_ what do you mean?
<theo> @zani: The NVidia drivers tend to be more stable under Ubuntu. It' s not really a problem of ubuntu or Linux but rather a problem of ATI
<oldschool> i know you did am not saying you did not sorry about that but remember am new to ubruntu and am use to useing windows
<st__> of course it's problem with ubuntu's shitty drivers
<joaopinto> zani, that is because your vendor cares about Visteon
<joaopinto> st__, please stop being ignorante it's your vendor which provides the drivers, for both Windows and Ubuntu
<cbill> oldschool, i know; but there is no magic command to install a program that is not compatible with your OS
<joaopinto> !language | st__
<ubottu> st__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cbill> oldschool, transmission was compatible, the latest devede is not
<AdvoWork> anyone else having issues with Pidgin, and ubuntu? seems hotmail have changed something I think todo with certificates, and its being a pain to connect
<Test_> hi guys.
<saganbyte> hayg25, http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/rsync/
<Test_> i was looking for some help regarding to PCI slots
<Test_> how do i c how many PCI slots i have?
<Test_> how many pci-x slots are filled and available / + how many pcie slots are filled and available
<saganbyte> hayg25, http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/rsync/
<saganbyte> hayg25, oops
<oldschool> cbill i was told this befor i was told that i could have to build it up from source to run on ubuntu 8.4 desktop
<saganbyte> hayg25, Pull: rsync [OPTION...] [USER@]HOST:SRC... [DEST]
<zani> well, I thought that the OS should fit my need, not vice versa. Ubuntu is a beautiful system and has a great potential, but it's taking me many hours and I haven't resolved anything
<nemandi> godan daginn
<cbill> oldschool, you can try and build from source, but you will need to install python-gtk from source first
<oldschool> but dont know how to do that and i know it will take some skills to do that
<huge_idiot> Is it possible to run Photorec or Foremost over SSH? So I can just point them at the remote server and say "return any JPG files and save them on my HDD"?
<ubuXubu> xfact but i think it might be a video driver iss
<ee> test
<rfajardo> hi there, I am using KDE4 from kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu. All default applications are set to the ones of ubuntu-desktop (gnome). Is there any global way of setting them to the std kubung(kde) applications instead?
<jrj> neihe
<joaopinto> huge_idiot, http://karlherrick.com/dev/2008/09/12/dd-backups-over-ssh/
<hayg25> saganbyte, Ok but From MyPC to B ... via A ... Would that word ?
<joaopinto> you can clone the remote disk with dd
<cbill> oldschool, download the source files; extract; cd to directory; then do ./configure, then make, then checkinstall
<joaopinto> and thent use the recover tools locally
<brontosaurusrex> AdvoWork, yes, issue like that was reported on this channel allready
<hayg25> saganbyte, without doing an rsync from B to A and A to MyPC
<joaopinto> AdvoWork, the pidgin version available from getdeb has the certificates problem fix
<cbill> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<lazysnake> hello
<huge_idiot> joaopinto: It looks like the example given is going from a local machine out to an SSH server, I just need to flip it to go from the SSH server to my local machine, yes?
<xfact> ubuXubu, Sorry for (so) late reply, so you think it might be a video driver issue. Well might be... I am not very noobish computer user and have no idea
<Test_>  was looking for some help regarding to PCI slots how do i c how many PCI slots i have? how many pci-x slots are filled and available / + how many pcie slots are filled and available
<psycho_oreos> Test_, try ##hardware
<xfact> ubuXubu, however I am having nVidia driver
<Test_> psycho_oreos:  thanks
<ubuXubu> xfact try gnome driver
<shmup> are there two ways to add a user on ubuntu?
<shmup> from the terminal
<shmup> i recall a friend saying "no, don't do it that way"
<Test_> psycho_oreos:  its a invite only room!
<Test_> how do i get into?
<Gangrel> is aptitude better than apt-get?
<joaopinto> huge_idiot, you just need to swap the "if" and "of", input file, and output file on the command
<psycho_oreos> Test_, it isn't if you have two ## instead of # and you need to have registered nickname
<psycho_oreos> Gangrel, slightly
<bilalakhtar> Gangrel: both of them are different programmes that have different ways of handling dependencies, some people prefer aptitude, some apt-get
<ptantiku> bullgard4: thanks for the tip, i just finish posting the bug on launchpad
<bilalakhtar> aptitude is more intelligent though
<bullgard4> ptantiku: Great!
<ravichandra4fans> psycho_oreos:  register whre?
<xfact> ubuXubu, here i face the challenge, being a noobish guy I do not know how to use any alternative driver... I install what suits with the setup at first hit :|
<psycho_oreos> !register| ravichandra4fans
<ubottu> ravichandra4fans: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<huge_idiot> joaopinto: Like such?: ssh username@backupserver.fqdn "dd if=/dev/hda" | dd of=/Users/myhome/Downloads/backupfile.iso
<joaopinto> huge_idiot, right
<huge_idiot> Thanks much
<brontosaurusrex> xfact, there should be a gui where you can disable nvidia drivers
<AdvoWork> joaopinto, i assume a removal first, then an install, as it doesnt appreciate updating
<xfact> brokendatapoint, yes, but do you think it would be good, the desktop effects would be disabled
<brontosaurusrex> xfact, i think noveau gets into action as soon they are deactivated
<joaopinto> AdvoWork, you can update
<joaopinto> AdvoWork, you just need to be carefull because if you add the getdeb repository it will upgrade other packages
<brontosaurusrex> xfact, dunno, desktop effects do work with this machine with ati card and noveau drivers
<joaopinto> only select the upgrades you really want, and then remove the getdeb repository (unless you want to use it globally)
<huge_idiot> How do I determine which partition a given path is on?
<brontosaurusrex> xfact, another thing to try is to enable older nvidia driver (same gui)
<AdvoWork> joaopinto, any way to just do that then?
<huge_idiot> fdisk -l doesn't output anything
<xfact> alright
<joaopinto> huge_idiot, "mount", see the the "on path", that dir is at one of those paths
<juk> huge_idiot: you need sudo
<joaopinto> huge_idiot, you need sudo fdisk -l
<brontosaurusrex> xfact, bascially i wouldnt force anything since you will end up with cli terminal, which will be very frustrating for a noob
<huge_idiot> thanks!
<wodedipan> ？
<wodedipan> 哈哈
<xfact> brontosaurusrex, Exactly, I have been in fear of that black text field
<ubuXubu> xfact, try this command in termonal .....sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oldschool> cbill thanks again for all your help and time i will try that
<xfact> ubuXubu, command not found
<cbill> oldschool, no problem, just tell them you need ubuntu 10.04, they should be able to solve i would imagine, i have no experience with seedboxes and such
<ubuXubu> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuXubu>                 maybe that one xfact
<oldschool> cbill no it not a seedbox i dont know whats that
<cbill> oldschool, its same thing, just a remote server
<xfact> ubuXubu, right, so I see things now, what should I do?
<jane_> how to link the tomcat
<shmup> hey if i'm on root, which i shouldnt be
<shmup> can i find another users home dir?
<shmup> i'm not sure whre it's at (via terminal)
<bilalakhtar> shmup: its usually at /home/USERNAME/
<awanti> i am not able to boot my Ubuntu 10.10. after grub its showing "(initramfs)" i don't know what to do plz. help
<cbill> shmup, if you dont know you shouldnt be logged on as root lol
<shmup> rofl
<awanti> is any buddy can help to fix my issue!
<DrManhattan> so whats the deal with HD video - youtube hd videos are choppy as hell
<ubuXubu> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuXubu>            xfact
<cbill> drmanhattan, how do they play once there fully cached?
<ubuXubu> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_074.html          xfaxt
<ubuXubu> oh my mistake xfact nevermind still looking
<ilcham> help
<DrManhattan> cbill they play but they're choppy and fecal looking
<ilcham> e
<DrManhattan> I have a gts250, I realize its not the most powerful thing on the market but it CAN do full screen HD no problem
<ilcham> lp
<awanti> i am not able to boot my Ubuntu 10.10. after grub its showing "(initramfs)" i don't know what to do plz. help
<ilcham> how to block trafic apr
<ilcham> arp
<ilcham> how to filter trafic arp
<mkquist> DrManhattan: my understanding is that ubuntu, or linux in general and flash/utube just doesnt play too well.  One place where ms seems to to better
<cbill> drmanhattan they will prob play better with mplayer using vdpau
<bilalakhtar> !question | ilcham
<ubottu> ilcham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuXubu> xfACT,
<ubuXubu> System > Administratiion>Hardware Drivers                  www.ubuntuhowtos.com/.../install_or_uninstall_nvidia_drivers
<ilcham> how to filter trafic arp <<<< help please
<DrManhattan> im not going to use mplayer to play flash videos
<DrManhattan> if it doesn't work properly in linux it doesn't work properly in linux yet. It'll get worked out.
<cbill> drmahattan, well they play fine with my 250gtx in youtube i think, ill check
<cbill> will take a min, i have slow connection
<bilalakhtar> Mr_NoName: could you please stop leaving and coming back?
<bullgard4> !wlan | Alfred
<ubottu> Alfred: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cbill> drmanhattan, youtube 1080p is working fine for me
<ubuXubu> xfact reading this may help    http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidia-graphical-driver-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04
<mammut> has anybody ever successfully done a remote startup with an ubuntu server?
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: You can also try http://youtube.com/html5
<huge_idiot> joaopinto: Holy crap, that all worked, and I've recovered the files, I can't believe it.
<huge_idiot> joaopinto: Can I buy you a beer?
<Jordan_U> !language | huge_idiot
<ubottu> huge_idiot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dar__> hi everybody!
<huge_idiot> .. really? I did watch my language.. lol
<dar__> I have a little question, i have an annoying proxy at work... authentication is always required on it, is there a way to setup a local proxy that do the authentication for me (ater i will use this local proxy for web browsing)
<bullgard4> When I booted my Maverick computer, it wrote on virtual console 1: "16 orphan inodes deleted." (I am using ext3.) What log file should reflect this message?
<jussi> mammut: Ive successfully restarted - many times. what exactly do you mean?
<Jordan_U> mammut: By remote startup do you mean wake on LAN or something else?
<ghufran> hi. i just installed ubuntu. i had a data partition and the installer asked me to provide a mount point. i did so but i still cant see it anywhere
<njoy2b> 0
<terminhell> can anyone pastebin me a copy of their repo list for maverik 64bit with default repos?
<ghufran> i gave it mount point "/datadrive"
<mammut> yea wake up on LAN
<elky> ghufran, then if you go to the "places > my computer" and click on the filesystem icon, you'll see it there
<ghufran> elky, i dont see it there
<ghufran> i tried using fdisk but i dont know the drive name
<ghufran> and gparted appears to be broken on the 64 bit version
<cbill> ghufran, do you see it in media folder?
<ghufran> cbill, no. i see two partitions in both media and my computer. but there were three
<juk> ghufran: you can find name looking in mount command output
<ghufran> juk
<ghufran> juk, it only shows the mounted ones
<Jordan_U> ghufran: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and "mount"?
<juk> ghufran: so sudo fdisk -l and see diff
<mammut> So has anybody every succsesfully done a wakeup on LAN with an ubuntu server?
<ghufran> Jordan_U, htttp://pastie.org/1319689
<awanti> i am unable to boot my system
<ghufran> Jordan_U, sorry: http://pastie.org/1319689
<awanti> aftr grub its shwoing "(initramfs)"
<terminhell> can anyone pastebin me a copy of their repo list for maverik 64bit with default main OR USA repos?
<bullgard4> When I booted my Maverick computer, it wrote on virtual console 1: "16 orphan inodes deleted." (I am using ext3.) What log file should reflect this message?
<Jordan_U> ghufran: Your two fat32 partitions are mounted to /media/2064-7101 and /media/1276-487B.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: maybe in /var/log/fsck/*
<ghufran> juk, Jordan_U added fdisk to the pastie http://pastie.org/1319689
<ghufran> juk, Jordan_U /dev/sda5 is missing
<ghufran> i think
<juk> ghufran: i can't open link, where missing?
<Silicone> Jordan_U, hello, and thanks, you had helped me some days ago... ;)
<Jordan_U> Silicone: You're welcome :)
<ghufran> juk: http://pastie.org/1319689
<juk> ghufran: pastie down here
<bilalakhtar> !pastebin | ghufran,juk
<ubottu> ghufran,juk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> ghufran: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/"?
<juk> ghufran: i assume missing in mount output
<bullgard4> erUSUL:  All (2) files there have modification times of January, 2010.
<ghufran> Jordan_U, its asking for a filesystem type
<juk> ghufran: so you can mount it now sda5 right?
<huge_idiot> For anyone interested, I just posted a write-up on the undelete process I just followed using foremost, a great way to recover deleted files: http://www.nickabusey.com/2010/11/how-to-undelete-files-over-ssh-with-foremost/
<juk> huge_idiot: hm
<juk> huge_idiot: good know
<Jordan_U> ghufran: The fact that neither blkid nor the kernel see sda5 as a fat32 partition suggests that there is something wrong with the filesystem on /dev/sda5, if there is a filesystem there at all.
<Gangrel> suddenly when i go to network place i cannot see any computer connected any idea?
<Jordan_U> ghufran: fdisk doesn't know anything about filesystems, so jsut the fact that fdisk lists the partition type as "W95 FAT32" doesn't actually tell you anything about what is actually on the partition.
<ghufran> Jordan_U, i was using this laptop earlier and just installed ubuntu
<joaopinto> huge_idiot, great :)
<ghufran> Jordan_U,  it was in working order and from what i recall, it was NTFS
<erUSUL> bullgard4: :/ then maybe that information is lost...
<ghufran> Jordan_U, it is almost all filled and i used that partition to backup my data
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Hm.
<Jordan_U> ghufran: Can you still mount the partition in any other OS?
<ghufran> Jordan_U, there is no OS on the laptop other than ubuntu now
<ghufran> Jordan_U, would it help to first install the ntfs-3g package and see if fdisk finds out the format?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/513644 <<< that's something we lost with the change to upstart ...
<Jordan_U> ghufran: ntfs-3g should be installed by default, and fdisk knows nothing about filesystems, only msdos partition tables.
<ghufran> Jordan_U, great. so what do i do now?
<Jordan_U> ghufran: Did you use the Ubuntu installer to repartition or another program?
<ghufran> Jordan_U, the ubuntu repartitioner
<ghufran> and gparted is broken on this installation.
<ghufran> i wonder why
<ghufran> 64 bit installation
<Jordan_U> ghufran: Broken how?
<ghufran> Jordan_U,  it gives an exception when i start it
<ghufran> glibmm-ERROR unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler: what: basic_string::_S_create . aborting ...
<Jordan_U> ghufran: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<n2diy> How do you create a macro in abiword?
<ghufran> http://pastie.org/1319728
<ghufran> Jordan_U, http://pastie.org/1319689
<ghufran> Jordan_U, http://pastie.org/1319728
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Yes indeed. --  Thank you for commenting.
<terminhell> can anyone pastebin me a copy of their repo list for maverik 64bit with default main OR USA repos?
<Jordan_U> ghufran: Try installing "testdisk" and see if it can find your ntfs partition.
<bilalakhtar> terminhell: just a sec
<bilalakhtar> terminhell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535503/
<ghufran> Jordan_U, http://pastie.org/1219740
<ghufran> Jordan_U, http://pastie.org/1319740 .
<utopia_> ciao
<Jordan_U> ghufran: I'm sorry, I can't read Korean.
<n2diy> How do you create a macro in abiword?
<Jordan_U> ghufran: NVM, I see you corrected yourself.
<juk> n2diy: using plugins?
<ghufran> Jordan_U, yea. im actually not connected to irc on the system im trying to fix
<Jordan_U> ghufran: Try selecting quick search.
<st__> n2diy, LOL
<st__> n2diy, abiword has no macros, purge that PoS and put in MS Word or LO Writer
<n2diy> st__: yea, ok, I'd use wordperfect if I had to.
<st__> what time is now PDT?
<osfast_> 12.15
<st__> is there a command for this? my panel clock cannot swith timezones
<velko> st__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<sylvestre_ho> join #centreon
<st__> velko, no i don't want to change my timezone, just print time from other
<gogeta1> :-D
<velko> st__: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/date-command-set-tz-environment-variable.html
<st__> and how to know "XXX/YYY" part?
<velko> st__: ls /usr/share/zoneinfo/
<shmup> http://pastie.org/1319778
<shmup> i cannot figure out why it's telling it's removing leading.. etc
<st__> shmup, because you're not root
<bLo0dr4v3n> wew
<shmup> oh rofl
<bLo0dr4v3n> Haloo Guyz..
<shmup> st__, not to doubt you but..
<shmup> told the guy who is helping me and he says that isn't it
<shmup> would there be any other possibilities?
<juk> velko: thanks for info
<ndlovu> hi all. anyone know how to share a mobile broadband connection wirelessly without going into routing tables?
<ectospasm> shmup: what's your problem?
<st__> shmup, use -P key
<ectospasm> shmup: it's telling you removing leading / because it's a very bad idea to store absolute pathnames in a tar archive
<ghufran> Jordan_U, its done through 84 % of cylinders and its still only seeing three partitions .. Linux and two other partitions whats interesting is that they are marked HFS
<ectospasm> if you need to extract to root, use the -C / option
<Silicone> Jordan_U, are you here?
<juk> ndlovu: networks manages can't handle this?
<juk> ndlovu: network manager*
<shmup> oh really ectospasm ?
<ndlovu> juk, nm has the option for sharing fixed connection, but seemingly not for mobile broadband
<ectospasm> shmup: yes.  That message should be considered normal and expected
<shmup> ectospasm, i'm not storing, though. am i? i mean..
<shmup> tar cpzf worldbackup.tar.gz /home/shmup/minecraft/bin/world
<shmup> the zip doesnt have pathnames in front of it, but..
<shmup> you're saying if i was in the /bin dir i'd be fine?
<st__> it's not zip
<shmup> tar.gz* not zip ;x
<shmup> yeah lol
<Silicone> who may know what is the problem? my system seems not to work well... when i try to access several websites. they are not displayd as they sould... who can help me a bit?
<ectospasm> shmup: yes, if you type tar -tvzf worldbackup.tar.gz, you'll see home/shmup... as the leading pathnames
<ectospasm> Silicone: same for all browsers?
<Silicone> yep.... tried 3 kind of browsers
<juk> ndlovu: oh, they disabled that in 10.10?
<Silicone> ectospasm, yep.... tried 3 kind of browsers
<Silicone> ectospasm, i can make a screenshot..
<ectospasm> Silicone: and another machine on your network doesn't have the same issue?
<bullgard4> What messages does /var/log/debug.1 comprise?
<Silicone> ectospasm, when i log into windows, everything it's okay.
<ectospasm> Silicone: OK, so it's probably not a hardware problem
<ectospasm> Silicone: cite example websites
<Silicone> ectospasm, skupe.com , hotmail.com....
<Silicone> ectospasm, skype.com*
<ectospasm> Silicone: could be an SSL certificates problem
<ectospasm> Silicone: what is the exact error message you get when you visit those sites?
<ndlovu> juk, I think I may have misunderstood the process with NM. I think it might be working now...
<juk> ndlovu: hm
<Silicone> ectospasm, it doesn't display an error, just load thoose site without to display them as they should to, also don't show pictures.. i can show ou a screenshot... i forgot the ubuntu server for that
<ectospasm> Silicone: I don't follow what you mean
<Silicone> ectospasm, i'll show you in a minute
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Jordan_U> ghufran: HFS or HPFS?
<Silicone> ectospasm, http://imagebin.org/124496
<shmup> Silicone, what is that weather program called?
<guyvdb_> hi, i have added a PCI serial card. I see it when i do lspci. How do I know what /dev/tty* it is mapped to? or if it is mapped at all?
<ectospasm> Silicone: that looks like a Javascript or CSS rendering problem.
<Silicone> shup, the standart one...right click on the panel.. ad to panel
<shmup> whoaaa
<Silicone> ectospasm, so what to do?
<shmup> i did not know about any of that ~.~
<ectospasm> Silicone: can you check to see you haven't accidentally disabled those in Firefox?
<Silicone> ectospasm, javascript enabled
<Silicone> ectospasm, or how you want me to check?
<ectospasm> Silicone: it looks like a CSS rendering thing
<Silicone> ectospasm, what to do?
<ectospasm> Silicone: I don't know.  Looks like MS is purposefully obfuscating stuff.  Again.
<shmup> ectospasm, you're on a roll tonight with answers. i have one more question. if i wanted to rename, or even initially name a file i'm creating with the date.
<shmup> can you point me in the right direction?
<ectospasm> shmup: what, you want the date in the filename?
<shmup> yes, that's what i want the tar's name to be really.
<shmup> or even name-date.tar.gz but yeah, just want to know how to get the date. i see the wiki for the date format.
<st__> `date ...`
<shmup> ` needed ?
<ectospasm> shmup: tar -cvjf filename-$(date +%Y%m%d).tar.bz2 /path/to/archive/contents
<shmup> splendid thanks ecto
<ectospasm> shmup: see "man date" for formatting options
<st__> yes, they are better analog of $(...)
<ectospasm> the way I did it would give you filename-20101123.tar.bz2
<Silicone> who else can help me with rendering CSS problem?
<shmup> can symbols separate the date parameters?
<shmup> %Y-%m
<ectospasm> shmup: yes
<shmup> wonderful
<ectospasm> st__: `...` is NOT a better analog of $(...)
<ectospasm> I find $(...) to be more readable
<st__> it is, $() is a bashism
<ectospasm> st__: and what Ubuntu system doesn't have Bash?
<ectospasm> st__: at least, by default doesn't have bash?
<ectospasm> st__: bash is more flexible than POSIX, though not as portable.
<ectospasm> !ot | ectospasm
<ubottu> ectospasm, please see my private message
<shmup> hm
<shmup> it doesnt like %T
<shmup> even though the manual says its the same as doing %H %H %S
<shmup> %M *
<ectospasm> shmup: watch out for spaces
<ectospasm> shmup: or colons
<shmup> oh hm
<shmup> well.. i just did a %m-%d-%Y-%T but..
<juk> shmup: use `"' for spaces
<shmup> well, what i'm saying is this..
<neurochrome> how do I list the packages that require an upgrade from the terminal?
<shmup> tar -pczf world-$(date +%m-%d-%Y).tar.gz minecraft/bin/world works
<shmup> tar -pczf world-$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).tar.gz minecraft/bin/world
<shmup> does not
<shmup> no spaces added
<shmup> no : added
<FloodBot1> shmup: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juk> neurochrome: apt-get update
<Jordan_U> neurochrome: sudo apt-get upgrade
<neurochrome> juk, that just updates the sources and package version cache,  I want it to show me a list of packages that are due an upgrade
<ectospasm> shmup: %T has spaces in it, no?
<neurochrome> Jordan_U, that sometimes goes straight into dl and install,  I want to merely list but not upgrade
<chmod> neurochrome, sudo apt-get -u upgrade
<juk> neurochrome: yes, automatically
<neurochrome> juk, I want a list nothing more
<shmup> ectospasm, it does. the only reason i thought something was wrong is that %H wasnt working. it was, though. typo. ._. thanks.
<neurochrome> chmod, cheers I'll check it out, didn't see any info on that in the help, though didn;t man it
<chmod> it should prompt you for a Y/N to continue the update, but shows packages
<neurochrome> chmod, perfect
<bahamas> hello. i have a file in a directory, and i'm trying to execute it with ./file, but i get "Permission denied". then, i try to do sudo ./file, but I get "command not found". can anyone explain the reason?
<neurochrome> chmod, though I have multiple upgrades ready so it would ask for confirmation anyway... will this ask for confirmation with only one upgrade due?
<chmod> bahamas, usually with a command like that the file needs to be executable - do you have the correct permissions?
<st__> does sudo true work?
<utopia_> qualcuno di voi ha sb x-fi su ubuntu?
<bahamas> chmod: the file is executable, but how do i check the permission?
<chmod> neurochrome, i believe it does with every -u upgrade
<Jordan_U> bahamas: First, sudo is not a catch all solution for permissions problems. You should only use sudo when you are sure it's needed.
<utopia_> ubuntu italia?
<Jordan_U> bahamas: ls -l
<chmod> bahamas, ls -l ~/dir
<bahamas> Jordan_U: I'll keep that in mind
<Jordan_U> !it | utopia_
<ubottu> utopia_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<neurochrome> chmod, cheers... might add this to my aliases
<juk> neurochrome: i think, apt-get install -u
<juk> neurochrome: oh aware already
<neurochrome> juk, yeah the -u switch was what I was after, the description threw me when I looked at help
<bahamas> these are the permissions. -rw-r--r-- 1
<neurochrome> juk, thanks anyway though!
<chmod> bahamas, that isn't an executable permission
<neurochrome> bahamas, 611
<chmod> you want to; chmod +x filename.etc
<zap0> is there something for  cleaning out temporary files?   an app that does some hoovering?
 * bahamas has a lot to learn
<neurochrome> zap0, bleachbit
<bahamas> chmod, others: thanks
<ectospasm> zap0: there's also computer janitor
<neurochrome> janitor < bleachbit
<ectospasm> neurochrome: yes, but janitor is installed by default.  Bleachbit ain't
<neurochrome> ectospasm, true ture
<neurochrome> right folks... adiós
<zap0> neurochromexx,  installing  bb now.  thanks
<ghufran> Jordan_U, HFS
<ghufran> Jordan_U, it also shows a new partition now ..
<zap0> neurochromexx, >500Meg recovered... nice one!
<ectospasm> in Netbook Edition is there a way to add applets to the panel, like oldskool GNOME?
<ectospasm> I really wish I could add the dictionary applet
<Rickardo1> I´m looking for a bind web gui .. is there any good out there?
<st__> what is the difference of netbookl edition
<ectospasm> st__: I believe UNE uses Unity, not GNOME, but I could be wrong
<candy> hello
<Sophymax> Client Quit
<ectospasm> /quit
<candy> anyone in here
<st__> 1457 total
<candy> lol but anyone talking
<zulax> for namebased virtual host, which module needs to be enabled
<st__> most here are from U$A, they're already slleping
<candy> im from the usa
<candy> are you
<Guest27399> hi candy
<candy> hey
<candy> whats up
<sangeeth> IRC Chatroom for LINUX KERNEL DEV... Please...
<Guest27399> nigeria
<st__> sangeeth, i believe they have maillist only
<sangeeth> st_: Even some unofficial chat room is enough...
<Hilikus> hey guys
<candy> hey
<ectospasm> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<system> hello
<Hilikus> wow it's really quiet in here
<Hilikus> so, i am upgrading my server, pretty much everything, ram, mobo, cpu, video. what is the best way to do this without losing all my settings?
<juk> Hilikus: lunch time, maybe
<Hilikus> can i just do it and keep the old harddrive and it'll work?
<Nasha>  Hilikus: most likely yes
<Hilikus> you think so?? i thought changing the mobo and cpu was too much and i would have to reinstall
<bilalakhtar> Hilikus: As long as you will retain the HDD, you are good-to-go
<Hilikus> ok, 1 step further. what about replacing the sytem hdd. i want to clone it into a bigger harddrive. would that cause any problems?
<cobaia-bnu> hi
<oprexs_> tes
<lestat> morning
<oprexs_> morning too
<lestat> any idea if i can still find some intrepid repositories ?
<oprexs_> hallo
<Jordan_U> lestat: Why?
<oprexs_> lestat : where do you come from
<bazhang> !ot | oprexs_
<ubottu> oprexs_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, how could I remove compiled installation, in my case ruby 1.9.2 from my ubuntu 8.04 server?
<oprexs_> apakah ada orang indonesia pada halaman chat ini..???
<bazhang> oprexs_, /join #ubuntu-id
<Jordan_U> FrEaKmAn_: Normally "sudo make uninstall" from within the build directory.
<oprexs_> bazhang :
<oprexs_> thanks
<lestat> Jordan_U: oprexs_ i just have a old ubuntu vm and needs a new program
<Jordan_U> lestat: Why are you using an unsupported version of Ubuntu?
<Skapare> some people are too lazy to upgrade (like me, sometimes)
<lestat> Jordan_U: well it wasn't unsupported at the time of install
<Nasha> Hilikus: Cloning should be fine also
<lestat> so there is no archive at all of old ubuntu repositories ?
<Jordan_U> lestat: There are intrepid repositories available, but they should really only be used as a way to upgrade to a supported version.
<Axsuul> What is the point of tarballing? why not just zip it?
<Jordan_U> !eol | lestat
<ubottu> lestat: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jordan_U> Axsuul: tar properly preserves unix permissions.
<Axsuul> zipping doesnt?
<Jordan_U> Axsuul: Correct.
<lestat> Jordan_U: thanks
<ouyes> hi all
<Jordan_U> lestat: You're welcome.
<Axsuul> Jordan_U: so that's its only purpose?
<Axsuul> (other than being able to dsitribute one file)
<xirus> fuck windows!!!!
<LjL> !language | xirus
<ubottu> xirus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FrEaKmAn_> Jordan_U, sudo make unstall gives me make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<bursihido> Installing all backtrack tools from backtrack repos can couse ubuntu 10.10 to any problem ?
<Jordan_U> Axsuul: It's only purpose is to archive files, yes. Note that tar predates zip, and tar.gz compresses better than zip, and is easier to deal with on a *NIX system (and is the de facto standard for archives in *NIX).
<bullgard4> What messages does /var/log/debug.1 comprise?
<Jordan_U> FrEaKmAn_: You should run that in the directory that you actually used to build the program if possible.
<bursihido> Installing all backtrack tools from backtrack repos can couse ubuntu 10.10 to any problem ?
<FrEaKmAn_> Jordan_U, I downloaded package, ran ./configure, make and make install
<FrEaKmAn_> now when I run make uninstall in same folder, I get that problem
<bursihido> Installing all backtrack tools from backtrack repos can couse ubuntu 10.10 to any problem ?
<Jordan_U> FrEaKmAn_: Unless you then ran "make clean" you should not be getting that error then. But whatever the reason is, running "./configure" before "sudo make uninstall" should fix it.
<Gnea> bursihido: yes.
<ouyes> I find one interesting thing, when you run ubuntu you will hear the sound of your cooling fan constantly, it seems the fan is running at a high speed, but when you are in windows it is not ,sometimes there is sound, sometimes there is no sound, is there any management carried out for cooling fan of the laptop under ubuntu?
<Nasha> bursihido: No need to repeat
<bursihido> Nasha: okay Thanks
<Gnea> bursihido: mixing repos like that is wrong.
<Jordan_U> ouyes: Yes. It may not work properly with your hardware, but it does work with most laptops.
<bursihido> Gnea:  oh it can serious problem
<Gnea> bursihido: ubuntu repos are meant for ubuntu, debian repos are menat for debian, backtrack repos are meant for backtrack.
<Nasha> bursihido: if you want backtrack tools, why not just boot a live cd?
<Nasha> Best way to do it, without causing problens
<ouyes> Jordan_U, I have got a thinkpad T400
<Gnea> bursihido: most backtrack tools are already in ubuntu repos
<rfajardo> hi there, I am using KDE4 from kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu. All default applications are set to the ones of ubuntu-desktop (gnome). Is there any global way of setting them to the std kubung(kde) applications instead?
<bursihido> Gnea: okay Thanks :)
<ouyes> Jordan_U, how to see the fan speed of my laptop under ubuntu ?
<Nasha> ouyes: Install sensors
<Nasha> Ok no, thats not the name of the pacxkage
<Nasha> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<tive> what this is ?
<ouyes> Nasha, how to install sensors?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto ouyes
<Nasha> Read above. the package is called lm-sensors
<atung> hello
<atung> exit
<tive> hi
<ouyes> bazhang, Who are you anyway, everytime it is you helped me
<juk> !fan | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<Rickardo1> ntpd question.. .in the config # If you want to provide time to your local subnet, change the next line.  What shall I have as my broadcast address? My subnet is 192.168.1.1
<catcher> hello
<ouyes> bazhang, juk 3442 RPM that is my fan speed under ubuntu
<zenyatta> Rickardo: your subnet is 192.168.1.0 your broadcast address is 192.168.1.255 if your subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
<catcher> so many people
<catcher> how to hide my ip in irc
<bazhang> !cloak > catcher
<ubottu> catcher, please see my private message
<krger> Your computer is broadcasting an IP address.
<krger> People can use it to begin attacking you right now!
<catcher> !cloak > catcher
<ubottu> catcher, please see my private message
<takoylhs> is it possible somebody to help me finding how i can make ubuntu use my tv tuner?
<bazhang> catcher, /join #freenode for a cloak
<albech> ever since i did a new install of 10.10 i am getting sound issues after a while.. the sounds start to break up and sound all weird
<takoylhs> help me problems with tv tuner
<[GuS]>  Hi guys, i need a little help with Find command: i am trying to find files acceded one month ago, compress them. So far it works with: find %s -type f -atime +30 | cpio -ov | gzip -cv > compressedFiles-%s.tar.gz. But i wanted to add after comperss then, just delete them. How i can do that in the same line?
<Irok> Having bluetooth problems on 10.04. I connected to my HTC desire, but it doesn't show up in "devices" in the BT menu
<macko_> hello
<macko_> czesc
<macko_> ktos  z polski??
<Pici> !pl | macko_
<ubottu> macko_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ogitux> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<remoteCTRL1> somebody please point me the way to an ubuntu 10.10 ALTERNAT iso? i am to stupid to find one -.-
<macko_> hello
<macko_> need help
<ogitux> macko_ hello to
<ectospasm> remoteCTRL1: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<Nasha> !ask | macko_
<ubottu> macko_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ouyes> macko_, then tell us your problem
<macko_> someone know haw to pley video from youtube
<macko_> i use firefox
<ogitux> are u install flash player macko_
<macko_> sure
<macko_> i have all this stuff
<ogitux> macko_ yes
<macko_> every other sites play video
<macko_> only youtube doesnt
<ouyes> maybe it is busy to response
<macko_> every videos?
<ouyes> it is too busy to response
<macko_> dont think so
<ouyes> wait more time
<remoteCTRL1> ectospasm: remembar da ghospustas! *g* thanks dude!
<macko_> ok but in win I dont have this problrm
<ectospasm> remoteCTRL1: no problem!
<macko_> every single video show this masaage: an error occured, please try again later
<macko_> alllo!!!
<macko_> anyone know?
<ed-eddy> _Tristan, hey , any luck
<ectospasm> macko_: try another browser
<ouyes> macko_, be patient, there is no reply because nobody knows
<macko_> :) i know
<macko_> just I'm not patienbt
<macko_> ectospasm: do you think its a firefox problem?
<Ghostly> i'm curious I have a button on my mouse that is unused for now, can I have that button correspond to the key combination Control + W
<abhinav_singh> i have installed opera from .deb package...i want to uninstall it...plz tell me how to do that
<slidinghorn> Ghostly, I think so -- Alt+F2 and type in gconf-editor (or run gconf-editor in a terminal) -- under Apps > Metacity you can specify shortcuts.  I'm pretty sure the mouse button will work
<lmontrie> abhinav_singh: use dpkg -r package-name
<abhinav_singh> i do not know the package name now
<lmontrie> abhinav_singh: well, actually, sudo dpkg [...]
<abhinav_singh> Imontrie ..i dnt know the package name now...how to find package name
<abhinav_singh> ?
<lmontrie> dpkg -S opera
<lmontrie> abhinav_singh: dpkg -S opera
<Nasha> abhinav_singh: if u type the command, then for package name just type op then press tab, it should complete it for you or give u ur options
<jrib> Ghostly: you could use xbindkeys and xvkbd for example
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, can we set the partitions of external hard drive to ext3 or ext4?
<lmontrie> unitedpotsmokers: yes, why not?
<histo> unitedpotsmokers: either
<Nasha> unitedpotsmokers: yes
<abhinav_singh> ya it is opera Nasha Imontrie..so i should run dpkg -r opera?
<Nasha> yes
<lmontrie> abhinav_singh: yep
<Nasha> dont fprget the sudo
<abhinav_singh> yes
<unitedpotsmokers> my external hard drive currently use ntfs filesystem. now i want to try format it to linux filesystem if it can
<Nasha> unitedpotsmokers: as we have said, you can
<unitedpotsmokers> yes.. thanks Nasha
<macko_> anyone know why firefox doesnt play youtube videos??
<v3nd3tta``> unitedpotsmokers: but you won't be able to access any files from win
<Gnea> macko_: because your flash isn't setup right
<ouyes> uni4dfx, you can use the tool named gparted it is a GUI based tool
<Gnea> !flash | macko_
<ubottu> macko_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<unitedpotsmokers> if i format it to linux filesystem, let say my friend want to copy the files using windows...
<unitedpotsmokers> oh...
<lmontrie> unitedpotsmokers: then they can't
<a-dat> easy.
<Nasha> unitedpotsmokers; If you need Windows access, best to leave it as ntfs
<a-dat> can
<a-dat> google
<macko_> guys I have flash
<Gnea> !ubuntu | a-dat
<ubottu> a-dat: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> macko_: yeah but where did it come from?
<macko_> every other sites play videos
<Nasha> macko_: clearly something is wrong with your flash player though, otherwise it would work. Try reinstalling it
<unitedpotsmokers> ok... thats a great news to me... im going to format it to linux f.system. thanks guys...
<macko_> hmm...
<Gnea> macko_: how did you install flash?
<macko_> any of you has not this problem?
<jitu> how to add https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/+build/2018840   in repository?
<macko_> i installed it through forefox
<gaurava> hey all .. i am trying to set up a serial console in ubuntu 10.10 but till this time no luch
<gaurava> *luck . .
<gaurava> wondering if someone among you can help me out
<Gnea> macko_: then you installed it wrong, it has to be installed through the ubuntu repositories. you'll need to remove it and make sure you have the corrent flash package installed
<Nasha> jitu: take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42862
<macko_> ok
<macko_> i'll try to do it
<macko_> thx!
<Gnea> np
<macko_> be back for while
<abhinav_singh> Nasha ..how to delete the package with its configuration files also
<Nasha> dpkg -r should have removed config files also
<Nasha> dpkg -r doesnt differ from dpkg purge does it guys?
<abhinav_singh> no Nasha
<abhinav_singh> it will not remove configuration files
<abhinav_singh> Nasha
<abe__> wow... total is online irc.ubuntu 1474
<abe__> fantastic
<Nasha> abe__: thats low lol
<Nasha> What makes you say that abhinav_singh?
<abhinav_singh> man dpkg :)
<abhinav_singh> Nasha
<malko2> lu
<Nasha>  purge  The package is selected to be purged (i.e.  we  want  to  remove
<Nasha>               everything, even configuration files).
<Nasha> You need to use dpkg purge opera
<Nasha> Thats the way i was giong to suggest doing it, but someone beat me to it with -r switch. I thought they were the same
<Nasha> If you've read the man page, how did you miss the purge option?
<abhinav_singh> i read it after using dpkg -r :) Nasha
<Nasha> Ok well purge it now
<abhinav_singh> hmmm Nasha
<Nasha> Should always use purge
<Nasha> That way you know its complete removal. Same with apt
<abhinav_singh> hmm
<marissa> hi when I click on 'floppy disk' under Locations, nothing happens. Do I need special privileges for this?
<jitu> Nasha, do I've to add  deb https://launchpad.net falkTX?
<macko_> wow it works
<Nasha> jitu: honestly im not sure, i was just pointing you in the right direction :)
<macko_> thx guys
<macko_> !!
<macko_> adios
<FloodBot1> macko_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macko_> :)
<marissa> I have the privilege of 'may use floppy disks'
<Nasha> macko_: Amazing what happens when you use official sources for installations!
<macko_> thru
<macko_> :)
<macko_> I'm still learning
<Nasha> macko_: most of what you need you will find in official repos
<Nasha> always try there first
<macko_> thank you veeery much
<master> hi ewryone
<rtg> the user agreement is it called CLR?
<macko_> I;m starting to love ubuntu
<macko_> :)
<Nasha> 0000000000000000000000000.;'l,[']
<master> rusian
<macko_> bye Nasha my teacher :)
<Nasha> Sorry guys, just spilt coke on the keyboard
<Nasha> macko_: no worries, best of luck
<master> íàðîä êòî ðîçãîâàðèâàåò ïî ðóññêè
<Nasha> !ru | master
<ubottu> master: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<marissa> uhm When I go to locations and click on floppy disk no window is opened. How do I trouble shoot this?
<ouyes> master, spilt milk
<Nasha> do you have a floppy disk in the drive marissa
<Calinou> hi... i'm trying to make a script start at startup: isn't working... "System > Startup applications" or thing like this.
<marissa> Nasha - yes I do.
<master> íàðîä ó ìåíÿ ïðîáëåìà ñ íàñòðîéêîé ñåòè
<marissa> Nasha - I also tried mounting the floppy drive manually and that works just fine.
<Calinou> then, adding something, and the command is "/home/calinou/scriptname"
<Nasha> I see,,,
<Nasha> Ive never used a floppy drive under linux, so i cant help much
<Nasha> Calinou: have you made your script executable?
<Calinou> yes.
<Calinou> i can execute it from termina
<Calinou> without sudo
<Nasha> ./sciptname ?
<Calinou> oh. nevermind... found why
<ayush_> I accidently removed from panel the volume control icon on the top right hand corner. How can I get it back?
<Calinou> /home/calinou/hyperserv/start_server.py
<Calinou> this file should be executed from the hyperserv/
<Calinou> not /home
<Nasha> well there u go
<Calinou> then.. how do i do this ?
<Calinou> cd /home/calinou/hyperserv && ./start_server.py ?
<Nasha> That should work
<Calinou> ayush_: right click on the upper panel. then, "add"
<Calinou> or thing like this, then search something with "volume"
<Calinou> Nasha: thanks anyway :)
<Nasha> Or just copy your file to /bin/bash and run start_server.py
<Calinou> gotta reoobt to testr
<Calinou> test*
<Calinou> still not working :(
<Calinou> then. i'll test the bin/bash way
<Nasha> Yeh i think ive had problems with using && in startup applications before
<kienerii> try || instead of &&
<Calinou> rebootin'
<unregistered> Hola
<unregistered> cómo hago funcionar el micrófono de mi netbook packarbell dot s que tiene ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix??
<Nasha> !es | unregistered
<ubottu> unregistered: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Calinou> not working :/
<Calinou> wait
<Nasha> With || ?
<Calinou> works !
<Calinou> /bin/bash ./acserver
<Nasha> lol
<Calinou> for starting assaultcube server on startup :)
<Calinou> thanks :D
<Nasha> No probs :)
<Nasha> of youve got it in /bin/bash u dont need the ./
<yousef> hello
<cong> i wonder which country you guys come?
<trond-> Norway
<rooks> poland
<ajinkya7877> India
<ksbalaji> where to put my *.ttf font files to get results in 10.4 lucid?
<triirawan_> hello
<rabbitea1> so I'm chillin here, and this guy funslug says "you talk like a subway bum", what does that actually mean?
<niceii> hello, tell me that there is a way to recover files deleted by rm -rf are not in the trash
<Nasha> niceii: no
<niceii> :<
<niceii> maybe a software? a packache?
<jrib> my laptop is trying to play sound to my headphones despite me unplugging them (I see a red light in the microphone jack when I unmute sound). Is there a way to rectify this in software? (I don't have headphones handy and don't want to reboot)
<coz_> Nasha,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ksbalaji> where to put font files to get results ? I have lucid 10.4
<utopia_> frontal creative sb  x-fi  + ubuntu is possible !!!
<jrib> !fonts | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<coz_> Nasha,    http://www.webupd8.org/2009/03/recover-deleted-files-in-ubuntu-debian.html
<ksbalaji> hello jrib! thanks again. bye
<Nasha> coz_: well of course thats an option
<AR_> MY UBUNTU IS FREEZING UP I CAN BARELY MOVE MOUSE PLEASE HELP
<elFidel> AR_: and your shift key is stuck ...RIGHT?
<krger> YOU MAY NEED TO REBOOT STOP WILL ADVISE WHEN YOU RETURN FROM TRIP STOP
<BIGBAMBU> cocaine
<elFidel> CAPS-DAY
<krger> Eh.
<krger> I was only mocking him.
<elFidel> krger: same here
<triirawan> heloo ubuntuers
<gamerpro2000> Hey everybody.  I have a simple question for you.  How would I blow away the .gconf, .gnome2, etc. folders for a large number of users?  I want to kill the folders for every user on my LDAP server.
<gamerpro2000> but leave the rest of their folders, such as Documents, Pictures, etc. intact
<krger> Shell script.
<shiv_> hi
<shiv_> need help with something .. anmy one here familiar with the new apple 4.2 os?
<anirudhr> gamerpro2000, Write a shell script.
<gamerpro2000> anirudhr, I know how to make a shell script, but how do I wild card all of the user's home directories?
<gamerpro2000> would it be rm -rf $HOME/.gnome2/
<gamerpro2000> or something like that
<shiv_> anyone?
<nuDLer> gamerpro2000: do you have other users than the ones on the LDAP server that logs on?
<gamerpro2000> nuDLer, its just the home directories on the server that sync via pam_mount
<gamerpro2000> I used to just sync their Documents, Pictures, and other folders
<gamerpro2000> but I'm switching to doing the entire home directory so that their settings are retained from machine to machine
<cong> talk about your life
<gamerpro2000> however, since I have special settings stored in /etc/skel/ and want them in the existing user's folders, I have to remove all .gconf and stuff
<gamerpro2000> and copy the files over
<zzzop> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<gamerpro2000> since their accounts are already make, etc/skel won't apply to them
<anirudhr> gamerpro2000, $HOME would be an environment variable, you'll only delete your own. Try creating a user list by grepping for bash in .etc.passwd.
<krger> Heh.
<krger> Are all the home directories not under the same path?
<gamerpro2000> anirudhr, thanks. I'll give it a shot
<gamerpro2000> One quick question, though
<gamerpro2000> Is there an easier way to apply .gconf files to all users then blowing away and overwritting these folders?
<zzzop> !ghci
<anirudhr> gamerpro2000, No clue about that, sorry. :) Also, try using Ruby to write the script. You can always encase BASH scripts inside Ruby within ``s.
<nuDLer> gamerpro: what about just doing going into /home and run the following "rf -f */.gconf" ?
<anirudhr> nuDLer, I am sure you mean rm. ;)
<nuDLer> anirudhr: your right :)
<Lint01> does @ means something special for bash?
<falafell> anyone here familiar with Java license?
<erUSUL> falafell: use openjdk, the gpl version.
<amer> Hi,  I have HP probook 6450b and I am new to Ubuntu. I have have Ubuntu 10.04 and I need to configure the fingure print reader
<amer> any help
<AdvoWork> is there any possible way to extend a partition (/opt) for example?
<slick124> want to
<slick124> switch to static ip how do i do that
<slick124> mine 10.04
<slick124>  want to
<slick124>  switch to static ip how do i do that
<stophammertime> Hello! I seem to have a problem with my PC freezing at seemingly random times. This seems to happen most when I am using firefox and manipulating new tabs (closing, scrolling). Are there any crash logs I can view in Ubuntu ala syslog / messages?
<SwedeMike> slick124: open network manager and set it there.
<slick124> kindly guide me
<ct529> hi guys is it possible to have a kind of semantic desktop on ubuntu, with files organised by tagging them?
<slick124> step by step pls
<slick124> im a dummy
<slick124> swedemike
<elFidel> stophammertime: if you are focused on guis - consider Log File Viewer - in case of gnome
<SwedeMike> slick124: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-desktop-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<elFidel> should be part of the default apps
<slick124> thanx
<slick124> ill chk out and reply
<stophammertime> Found it: Which logs would be of most interest in the event of a crash?
<night> hi
<Emass> hello
<amer> Guys, I need to configure fingureprint reader on HP probook 6450b
<jbake> has anyone experienced problems if changing the grub/console resolution while running ubuntu 10.04 inside vmware fusion? i changed the resolution (GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768, GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=keep in /etc/default/grub), ran update-grub and rebooted. now the window size of the vm changed to 1024x768, but the screen stays black
<night> can i type into chinese?
<night> my cpu temperature is 66
<Emass> I get this error in wine 'wine Internal error - invalid parameters received' trying to open a .psd in photoshop cs5... any idea's?
<Emass> *photoshop CS5 portable
<slick124> swede mike
<ikonia> Emass: talk the guys in #winehq
<slick124> wats a dns s erver
<slick124> server
<Emass> alright, will do, thanks
<ikonia> slick124: it maps ip addresses to names
<slick124> so wats my dns server
<ikonia> slick124: ask your ISP
<slick124> ok
<slick124> so i have to call him
<slick124> or any commands available
<ikonia> slick124: no, you have to ask your ISP
<slick124> ok
<slick124> and host name and domain name
<ikonia> slick124: ask your ISP
<slick124> ok
<slick124> but it doesnt happen
<slick124> da same in windows
<slick124> in x i just fo and change ip of my choice
<slick124> in xp i go to netwrk settings and change my ip
<anirudhr> Guys, there apparently used to be this app in Ubuntu called notify-send. Any idea why it's not showing up in "apt-cache search notify-send"? My package list is up-to-date.
<slick124> xp is so easy
<slick124> wy shuld i ask my isp
<nicholas_> Hello, can someone help me out with my wireless driver?
<anirudhr> slick124, "cat /etc/resolv.conf" to find your DNS server.
<Gnea> !wifi | nicholas_
<ubottu> nicholas_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slick124> im getting reply as # generated by network manager
<slick124> wat next
<Zaehlas> Hello.  having issues with Acer T230H touchscreen locking up on boot after 10.10 upgrade.  I've tried checking logs, but not seeing anything conclusive.
<nicholas_> My wifi wa working fine this morning. When I shut down my comptuer for updates the driver went missing
<slick124> anirudh
<slick124> u seem to be indian
<slick124> me 2
<bilalakhtar> !ot | slick124
<ubottu> slick124: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alexpag> hello
<Zaehlas> <-- note no attached kb right now, so typing slow.
<slick124> anirudh
<slick124> help me
<cdavis> Can I attach a file in a private message on the forums, I can't figure it out :)
<slick124> wat next
<rickeh> hi what is a lost + found folder in ext4?
<blade> Hi can some one please help ive been looking every ware on google but can not find any info. I have ubuntu 10.10 and every time when i plug in  my usb alfa awus036h wireless adapter. ubuntu just completly locks every time.
<littlejoey_z> hmm blade: this is weird, did you check the ubuntu forums?
<slick124> Change Ubuntu Desktop from DHCP to a Static IP Address
<slick124> pls
<slick124> help me
<slick124> i wont be able to call my isp for help
<slick124> he's dumber than me
<blade> littlejoey_z, yes but i think maybe i done some thing trying to get aircrack drivers to work
<slick124> and wuld have slept by now
<v3nd3tta``> slick124: static internal ip or external? external => isp , internal => webinterface of your router
<littlejoey_z> blade: try to remember what you did last, and try to undo it (assuming the wireless usb used to work before)
<slick124> wats internal or external
<slick124> i want to change my ip
<luke_> renew lease?
<slick124> so that i can connect to my local lan servers
<JRWR> With my netbook, ubuntu has issues with detecting when my power source has changed from A/C to battery.. ity can take upto 10mins for it to see that ive changed states
<slidinghorn> slick124, you can do that by using:   sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces -- change dhcp to static and list the settings (ip, mask, etc)
<v3nd3tta``> what about pulling out your lan cable? (BE CAREFUL! Every COnnection gets interrupted!)
<nicholas_> How do to run everything as root?
<helo> yay
<v3nd3tta``> nicholas_: su root ?
<dizz3r> nicholas, type in "su"
<littlejoey_z> nicholas_: probably not a good idea!
<troy_> good morning
<slick124> hi  can u tell that slowly
<LjL> s/probably/certainly/
<troy_> anyone know how to resolve that stupid pidgin error?
<slick124> the ip wich i wish to enter is 10.161.10.149
<littlejoey_z> troy_: which pidgin error?
<nicholas_> I'm trying to put this wireless driver manually but it keeps telling me acess denied. so i guess id have to run it in root
<slick124> wats mask and etc
<slidinghorn> !sudo | nicholas
<slick124> sudo is root nicholas
<ubottu> nicholas: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<littlejoey_z> nicholas_: before the command, write sudo
<troy_> littlejoey_z when i try and log into my msn account i get an error about not being certified
<littlejoey_z> troy: ic let's see if the internet has a solution
<Zaehlas> Hello. having issues with Acer T230H touchscreen locking up on boot after 10.10 upgrade. I've tried checking logs, but not seeing anything conclusive.
<slick124> how to find my host and domain name
<Zaehlas> it works fine if i unplug it, boot, then plug it in.
<dekker3d> Hey folks. I was just curious... where could I go to learn the finer points of computer security and hacking?
<nicholas_> I need help installing this driver. I downloaded it from the website. It keep telling me acess deneied when I try to extract it
<dekker3d> As a complete noob, that is
<littlejoey_z> troy: there you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1624788
<littlejoey_z> troy_: there you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1624788
<bastidrazor> slick124: hostname will give you your hostname and you don't have a domain name unless you've went to someplace like dyndns.com and set one.
<nicholas_> Why does my driver keep on uninstalling when I shut down my computer?
<littlejoey_z> nicholas_: which driver? for which device?
<nicholas_> For my wireless. It was working fine last night. Then I installed updates then it doesn't want to work
<RingZer0> I am trying to find . -iname "*.mp3" | xargs chmod 644       ....     this works on all files without spaces... is there a way to excape the spaces of xargs?
<littlejoey_z> nicholas_: what is the card that you have?
<nicholas_> For my Broadcom STA
<littlejoey_z> nicholas_: there are many posts on that in ubuntu forums (I don't have the same card personally)
<user6> khusnul
<nicholas_> I've tried
<nicholas_> looking
<erUSUL> RingZer0: use -print0 | xargs -0    or better yet use find's own -exec
<Wolfey> Ello
<Wolfey> Nicholas what is wrong?
<littlejoey_z> nicholas_: did you activate the driver in the restricted drivers menu item?
<RingZer0> erUSUL: well, when using find's -exec it was extremely slow vs the xargs
<erUSUL> RingZer0: find . -iname "*.mp3" -exec chmod 644 '{}' +
<nicholas_> Yes, I did last night
<erUSUL> RingZer0: if you use + instead of \; it should be no speed difference
<RingZer0> erUSUL: the {} is the variable of the stdout for that line-item?
<littlejoey_z> hmm ok, I will look through the forums hang on
<nicholas_> I'll tell you my exact card
<erUSUL> RingZer0: {} is replaced with the filename(s)
<RingZer0> erUSUL: I understand.  I am not the best with linux, I am trying to get better.
<littlejoey_z> nicholas_: check that http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949198
<Wavesonics> why does ruby-full want to install a ton of gui/gfx packages?
<RingZer0> erUSUL: what does the + do?
<nicholas_> my card is a : Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<Wavesonics> and is there another ruby package just for servers?
<erUSUL> Wavesonics: becouse it is the -full ( install everything ) version
<Wavesonics> erUSUL, so just "ruby" should only install the language its self?
<erUSUL> RingZer0: the same as xargs. pass to each command up to MAX_ARG filenames ( wich means a lot of them )
<erUSUL> Wavesonics: correct;
<Wavesonics> thx :)
<erUSUL> Wavesonics: then you can install libs one at a time as you see fit
<RingZer0> erUSUL: thank you.
<nicholas_> Joey, it says no file or directory as wl
<littlejoey_z> ok wait
<RingZer0> erUSUL: how long have you been using linux?
<erUSUL>  about ten years ( not full time allways )
<littlejoey_z> hmm nicholas try to write echo wl | etc, with space
<littlejoey_z> maybe that helps
<nicholas_> alright
<RingZer0> that is really cool... I hope to get good at it someday.  I have developed in assembly, c, c++, c#, c#.net, and in the last 2 years OO php, javascript, html, xml, soap (all the web stuff)
<nicholas_> nope :/
<littlejoey_z> what is the output?
<ibagusm> asu
<ibagusm> powerfull
<nicholas_> no directory exist
<tato> i am stuck in copmpiling :(
<littlejoey_z> brb
<ibagusm> how install java in ubuntu?
<RingZer0> I need to learn all of the linux header files and common libs.
<peter_> Hello
<RingZer0> I would like to also get good with commandline gcc
<PolarFox> RingZer0: ALL? :P
<littlejoey_z> nicholas_: try cd /etc/modules only
<littlejoey_z> oh yeah you are right!
<RingZer0> PolarFox: all what?
<PolarFox> RingZer0: headers
<RingZer0> PolarFox: no, mostly networking ones
<bahamas> how can i see hidden directories or files?
<troy_> littlejoey_z thanks for your help but i still cant get it to work
<littlejoey_z> troy_: sorry I am doing my best I am just a regular user :)
<bahamas> i'm trying to set up vim with python, but i'm having trouble finding the directory and file mentioned in the instructions
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: depends what file manager, nautilus has a option in one of its menus
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: how do i find out what file manager? i'm using the shell.
<Awsoonn> irssi question: when someone replies to you and the channel number turns pink, you go into the channel. is there a shortcut to see the last message with your name in it?
<bastidrazor> bahamas: in gnome press  Ctrl + h   if you're using nautilus.. or use ls -a in terminal
<littlejoey_z> ok nicholas_: let's try it the brute force way
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: wait if you're in shell, 'ls -a' will show all files including hidden
<doomgiver> hello
<littlejoey_z> nicholas_: try sudo gedit /etc/modules &
<troy_> littlejoey_z nevermind i think i just got it to work, helps to read directions to the end
<Wavesonics> I'm trying to install mongo db stable from the ubuntu 10.10 repo ( downloads.mongodb.org/distros/ubuntu 10.10 10gen ) but it is trying to install all of the gfx & gui packages (this is a headless server) any idea why that would be?
<doomgiver> i had windows installed, then got a bsod and a bad sector
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: ok. i can't see any .vimrc or .vim, so i guess that means i have to create them
<ifti> hi u
<doomgiver> now it wont mount the volume, and i cant boot into windows
<doomgiver> what do i do?
<Xx3-lea-x3> cc
<bastidrazor> Awsoonn: look at http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi   and you may want to add a 'hilight window'
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: yeah but there is a system wide one, but generating one in your ~/ would be best
<balzac5000> On Lucid, does the ubuntu-xen-server package allow you to run xen pv?
<ifti> Hello every one
<doomgiver> hello
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: btw, does the dot in front of name make it invisible?
<ifti> if any one here wanna chat with me
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: yes
<aeon-ltd> !ot | ifti
<ubottu> ifti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: but only in unix OSes
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: and ~/ means home directory?
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: yeah, i don't care about windows right now
<ifti> ok
<ifti> sorry for that
<mjs7231> Hey, I'm having trouble with a cronjob.  It seems if I run the command manually to make a backup of my minecraft map it works fine.  But Each night when it gets run in my cronjob, the tgz file is always incomplete.  Do cronjobs maybe have a timeout or something that might be causing this?
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: yeah
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: ok, thank you
<Awsoonn> bastidrazor: thanks, i like the hilight window dealio :)
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: your welcome :)
<bastidrazor> Awsoonn: that is a great site for setting up irssi themes.
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: i'm having some difficulties. i'm in home, and i do gvim .vimrc. then i paste something and do :w, but i get an error saying that it can't open the file for writing? any idea what the problem is?
<bahamas> do i need to create before hand and change permissions?
<Guest61486> G'day my fellow Ubuntu inmates
<bahamas> anyone else know?
 * alessiofachechi dice "OLAAAAAAAA!!"
<Awsoonn> ok, now for my the quest i came here for: is there a way to manaully force apt to use a proxy? I set my ssytme wide proxy but it appears apt is not using it.
<Awsoonn> I want to verify this before I report a bug by manaully setting it up.
<BoyBawang> hello everyone
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: sorry i disconnected, did you send me any messages?
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: yes
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: i'm having some difficulties. i'm in home, and i do gvim .vimrc. then i paste something and do :w, but i get an error saying that it can't open the file for writing? any idea what the problem is?
<Roasted_> Can anybody think of any reason why gksudo nautilus CANNOT change the owner recursively within the GUI to folders? gksudo dolphin can juuuust fine. nautilus cannot. Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: use 'touch .vimrc' to write a file first
<BoyBawang> im planning to host a contest here in our local school using ubuntu server, any ideas of what type of competition can be done aside from installation
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: hmm. it tells me that permission is denied. do i need to sudo?
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: are you logged in as the user that the home directory you're writing to
<IdleOne> Roasted: you are pushing the button that says apply to all files at the bottom?
<al16ma> CIAO A TUTTI
<Roasted_> IdleOne, basically. I have a folder on myd esktop, and in terminal I assigned each of them to a different user that isnt me - root, www-data, etc.
<al16ma> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Roasted_> IdleOne, the idea is, I want a GUI method of chmod -R.
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: ok, it worked with touch ~/.vimrc. is there a difference?
<Roasted_> IdleOne, dolphin (as root) does this fine. nautilus (as root) fails, and has failed since 2005....
<IdleOne> Roasted_: file a bug
<Roasted_> IdleOne, I'm just wondering if I'm doing something wrong or if I need to enable some sort of a setting within gconf-editor to allow that to happen.
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: oh, i was in /home/, not in /home/my_user.
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: good :)
<Roasted_> IdleOne, because I've found some features of nautilus are hidden until you enable them to prevent users from self destructing their systems, and re-assigning ownership recursively via gui is one of htem I suppose.
<bahamas> so, ~/ actually means /home/my_user
<Roasted_> bahamas, yes, ~ is the univeral sign for "home"
<Roasted_> bahamas, just like / is the universal sign for "root"
<IdleOne> Roasted_: it may be hidden, I really am not sure but I have a button that says " Apply to all files in folder " at the bootom of the properties window.
<aeon-ltd> bahamas: yeah, ~/ = your home, not a home
<bahamas> Roasted: but doing touch ~/.vimrc created .vimrc in /home/my_user, not in /home. maybe i don't understand how linux works
<Roasted_> IdleOne, that will apply permissions recursively, but not ownership or group changes.
<Roasted_> IdleOne, that being said, if jason/jason owns EVERY SINGLE FOLDER within my target folder, I can re-assign perms accordingly. but I cannot change the owenrship or anything below that.
<bastidrazor> bahamas: having .vimrc in /home isn't going to help you in anyway. you need it in you're /home/user
<bahamas> aeon-ltd: i realize that it's not referring to a home as in a house with a roof and a fireplace, if that's what you meant
<Roasted_> IdleOne, this gets annoying when I use external hard drives from 1 linux system to another. Sometimes it comes up as owned by user 999 or whatever, you know... users that dont exist. So I need to take over ownership and resorting to terminal for something simple is kinda. really??
<blade0_0> can any1 tell me how to autostart byobu in terminal, without having to type the name in every time??
<Roasted_> bahamas, I think that's because (keyword - THINK) because ~ refers to the "currently logged in user - home"
<Roasted_> bahamas, if you're not sure how to use ~, I would avoid it. if you stick to direct UNC style paths, you won't fail - aka /home/jason, etc.
<bahamas> Roasted: aah, that explains it.
<Roasted_> bahamas, to be honest I can't think of a time I resorted to ~ instead of /home/user because I find it more practical to see what my path is doing, so /home/user is a direct - BAM - I see it. I know it. I can predict what will happen.
<ni1s> my volume applet has gone missing, how do I get it back?
<Roasted_> bahamas, but it's a good tipt o know, since some guides refer to ~ as home. It's good to be aware of it at least.
<prov> I am stuck on this guide for creating encrypted CDs and DVDs http://savvyadmin.com/create-encrypted-cds-and-dvds-in-linux/  I am stuck when I get to the command "sudo mount -o loop,encryption=aes256 documents.iso /mnt" because loop is no longer supported. Does anyone know how to get this to proceed? I there another way?
<bahamas> Roasted: well, i'm following some instructions, so since i don't know any better, i use them as they are.
<bahamas> Roasted: yes, that makes sense. thanks for explaining
<prov> I meant "Is there another way?"
<Roasted_> bahamas, hey I hear ya there man. But if get stuck, try substituting /home/user for the ~ they're referring to.
<Roasted_> bahamas, just a thought at least. That's what I do. :P
<bahamas> Roasted: i didn't know they were equivalent. i'll know from now on. thanks
<sincopate> hi all. i've got a pppoe connection on a vlan'd interface. i have to ifconfig eth0.5 up everytime it boots. ifup eth0.5 says the interface is already configured
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, my gmail isn't working -- it is on my server though, I checked with ping- i'm getting a packet loss and a really bad response time, how can I reset the dns cache to get a new server?
<ikonia> BlaDe^: it won't be dns if ping is slow
<BoyBawang> im planning to host a contest here in our local school using ubuntu server, any ideas of what type of competition can be done aside from installation
<BlaDe^> ikonia:  how so? it's resolving to a bad server
<ikonia> BoyBawang: not really on topic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ohir> !ot | BoyBawang
<ubottu> BoyBawang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> BlaDe^: ping is slow, it means that host is slow, nothing to do with dns
<BoyBawang> oops
<BoyBawang> sorry
<BlaDe^> I want to use a different host - how do I flush the cache?
<ming_> ..
<osmosis_paul> somebody here use tomcat and "Context path"????\
<osmosis_paul> nobody response in the tomcat channe;
<Roasted_> Is there any way I can run memtest from within a live boot session of Ubuntu on a computer?
<ecolitan> Roasted: yes but you dont want to, just boot from a cd
<Roasted_> ecolitan, I was just curious if it was possible.
<Roasted_> ecolitan, do you know how I can spin my own ubuntu ISO? I'd like to install soem applications like testdisk and respin Ubuntu as an ISO and put it on a flash drive to boot from for troubleshooting purposes here at work.
<aeon-ltd> Roasted_: remastersys, or reconstructor
<Agent007> My ubuntu is having a hard time viewing mp4 videos
<Roasted_> aeon-ltd, do I have to install Ubuntu and the other programs then respin it, or do I add the programs via modules without having to install?
<IdleOne> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Roasted_> aeon-ltd, also could I do this virtually and re-spin it within my virtual environment and push it over to my laptop?
<Roasted_> thanks IdleOne
<ychaouche> Hello, I want to burn a cdrom. The cdrom seems not to mount. I tried mount /dev/sr0 but I got this : "can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Silicone> can somebofy help me? seem that i experience and issue with CSS in all brouser on ubuntu 10.10....any help will be appreciated
<ychaouche> sorry, this is the message : mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Roasted_> I want to make a re-spin'd ISO of Ubuntu with a series of troubleshooting programs. Can anybody give me any ideas of things that would be relevant and useful to have on there? The only one that comes to mind is TestDisk and GParted (whcih is already included.) Is there anything else I could add tha tmight help?
<ychaouche> FYI, i inserted a blank CD inside the cdrom
<Agent007> Nevermind I Fixed it,no thanks to you
<tobzi> Hi, i am woundering how i can easy see and format my Ubuntu partision on my Win7 dual boot system
<bhaskar> i am installing vmplayer and facing problem " kernel header for inux-headers-2.6.35-22" is not found someone help me
<ychaouche> tobzi, you can use gparted in a livecd session
<bhaskar> i tried to point it to the /usr/and the required direcorty no help
<tobzi> ychaouche: Wount it destroy Grub?
<ychaouche> tobzi, what do you mean by "format my ubuntu partition" ?
<ychaouche> tobzi, you want to delete it ? resize it ?
<Agent007> Ok what media player plays mp4 files? VLC works but it slow mo's my video
<bastidrazor> Agent007: mplayer does well
<Agent007> mplayer slow mo's it too
<tobzi> ychaouche: my friend has a laptop. 320Gb, 150 of that is a ubuntu ext3 parision , now he just want Win7 on it
<IdleOne> Agent007: the issue is not the player being used in that case
<Agent007> is it my graphics card then
<tobzi> ychaouche: how do i easy remove Grub and ubuntu?
<Roasted_> is kaspersky available for linux? I see they have a free linux based kaspersky rescue recovery program, but I figured I'd ask about having an actual installation of kaspersky on my computer.
<ychaouche> tobzi, I think it will destroy the grub yes, you then have to use win7 autorepair, if that still exists (as in win xp etc.)
<Mohan_chml> Roasted, there is no need for an "anti-virus"
<Roasted_> Mohan_chml, there's always need for an anti virus.
<tobzi> ychaouche: hehe thats what i was afraid of :( hmm
<Mohan_chml> Roasted, ah a recovery program for doing what?
<Roasted_> Mohan_chml, you might not be able to be infected by a windows virus on a linux system, but you can still spread windows viruses with ease.
<ychaouche> tobzi, you can use gparted or equivalent on win7 then, and if you still have the win7 cd, you can try to boot from it and choose repair existing system (if that option exists)
<Roasted_> Mohan_chml, well I have kaspersky rescue disk on a liveusb drive. I'm testing it now on an infected XP system and so far it works great. But I was curious about getting a native install of kaspersky on ubuntu and re-zipping the install as an ISO and adding it to my flash drive. I'd liek to boot to Ubuntu and have Kaspersky already there in a live session
<artemis> hello , what its the  solution that problem to apt-get in ubuntu 10.04 , i have a error when i search a package
<reggie_> hey folks
<tobzi> ychaouche: I just think they have the recoverCD, iwounder if that will work?
<reggie_> having an issue with permissions with synaptic can anyone help
<sisif> Hello guys. Recently I just broke my bluetooth switch from my notebook and I`m no longer able to enable it. I know that for Windows there was a way to enable it from BlueSolei. I`m just wondering - is there such app / method for Linux also ?
<reggie_> synaptic will not accept my password
<Mohan_chml> Roasted, what is the isntallation extension of that kaspersky?
<Mohan_chml> artemis, what kind of error is it showing?
<Roasted_> Mohan_chml, its an ISO. ITs a rescue recovery meant SPECIFICALLY for live-cd and live-usb sessions only. I was just asking if anybody knows of a free kaspersky edition FOR linux that I could install.
<bhaskar> anyone have installed vmware player
<iceache> Hey, I'
<bhaskar> help me out
<nathwill> what's the proper way to load a kernel module at boot in Lucid? i finally got wireless figured out, but currently have to manually load b43 driver
<blade0_0> reggie_, are u a privilaged user??
<iceache> I'm having an issue with my laptop, Ubuntu detects my Wireless card, and shows me all the networks, but whenever I have to input my WEP Key, it will not connect
<artemis> who are probe SPIP ?
<reggie_> humm good question is that one of the groups
<iceache> i know in Windows 7, my GF has this Bell Mobility Connect thing, I dunno if that would be something that would be necessary for Ubuntu as well?
<blade0_0> reggie_, can u execute commands with sudo in the terminal??
<Mohan_chml> Roasted, I just got http://www.kaspersky.com/anti-virus_linux_workstation and I cant dig more
<bhaskar> any idea abt mplayer
<reggie_> and since i dont see that listed how do I become a priviledge user?
<reggie_> yes I can install and do other things just cant use synaptic
<Visuex> bhaskar whats your mplayer issue? (just logged on)
<reggie_> btw just to let you know blade0_0
<Roasted_> Mohan_chml, I saw that too, but I wasnt able to figure out where the downloader is
<reggie_> I was sent back here from ubuntu-server because I installed the gui
<ikonia> reggie_: you can still ask in #ubuntu-server, join me in there and lets see if we can help out
<IdleOne> Roasted_: doesn't seem there is a free version, there is a 30 day trial. I recommend you try clamav
<bhaskar> visuex sorry i miss type its vmplayer and i am feeling sleepy that why mistyped
<Mohan_chml> Roasted, if you are looking for downloading ut, then http://www.kaspersky.com/technews?id=203038740
<reggie_> ok ikonia
<Roasted_> IdleOne, I have clamav. Does clamav do spyware too? Kaspersky just sounded to be a little more well-rounded.
<Visuex> ahh vmplayer as in vmware?
<IdleOne> Roasted_: it may be more feature full but it is not free. as for clamav doing spyware also i don't know
<sol326> Visuex: there are different flavors to vmware
<sol326> you got server, esxi vmplayer.....etc
<Visuex> sol326 certainly
<Roasted_> IdleOne, maybe Ill jsut stick to the rescue disk they have. IT seems to have gotten great reviews, even on a list of 15 competitor applications it scored very high.
<Visuex> was just trying to clarify
<Visuex> Roasted_ are you trying to recover files?
<Roasted_> Visuex, no, just trying to find alternative applications for live-cd virus scanning
<Roasted_> for those stubborn windows systems that are so heavily infected they cant function
<Roasted_> at first I was trying to find one that was linux based to add it to ubuntu for my re-spin of the ISO but I think I should just have kasperskyr escue disk handy anyway since it does such a good job imo
<Visuex> systems so jacked up that they dont even boot such as a boot scanner?
<Visuex> clamav is good for scanning but it doesnt remove anything so kind of pointless even if it did spyware
<Roasted_> Visuex, I suppose. Im just doing more tech work on the side and want to be as prepared as possible.
<Roasted_> I hate reformating systems. I try to avoid it even tho often times its the best thing to do.
<Visuex> certainly takes forever so I avoid as well
<Roasted_> I like clamav on my system, but stacked up against kaspersky I think Id take kaspersky...
<IdleOne> Roasted_: we are going into offtopic realm now.
<Roasted_> oh gosh. we don't want that! :P
<IdleOne> nope
<Visuex> I created a usb stick with a bunch of tools like a swiss army drive and I also made a liveusb of ubuntu...liveusb is so much better than livecd in realword use
<Roasted_> bad news there brother.
<IdleOne> Thanks for understanding :)
<owner> I'm having some difficulties running video with totem movie player 2.32.0, it simply closes when I play the video . . . ?
<Visuex> you will have to edit peoples bios sometimes to use a liveusb but I'd suggest that instead SO much faster
<ActionParsnip> Visuex: not if the BIOS can't boot usb
<Visuex> ActionParsnip I added a note for that but yea you are right...best option is having both
<owner> When I try it with VLC only the audio works, black screen, no video?
<ActionParsnip> owner: run  totem from terminal, the output may help
<aeon-ltd> Visuex: also its not much faster, most livecds load to ram anyway
<ActionParsnip> owner: have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs from medibuntu repo
<Visuex> owner have you installed proper codecs such as the restricted extras
<Visuex> aeon-ltd it is faster for initial load...but yea once it ram its the same...just the initial for cd is so long
<jlaroche> Hello. I am triple booting with windows 7, Mac osx and Ubuntu 10.04. I had a custom grub for my startup that worked fine. Today I ran updates in ubuntu and there was a new kernel, but it didn't show up in my grub when I restarted. I tried to run 'update-grub' after removing my 40_custom grub entry, but when I restarted my grub menu dissapeared. I am just in text mode now. Can anyone help? I backed up my 40_custom to my desktop before doing this.
<gmitrev> hey guys
<aeon-ltd> Visuex: yeah, on modern desktops its hardly noticeable but in systems over 4-5 years old - yeah definitely
<gmitrev> i've just installed ubuntu on my friend's laptop
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: try: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<gmitrev> and lamp as well
<Visuex> aeon-ltd true...but its rare that I'm not working on an old one :)
<owner> Audio now works but still no video
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: expensive system dude
<gmitrev> but when i copy out php project in the localhost dir
<gmitrev> it's not even shown in 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> owner: try gnome-mplayer (or smplayer if you use kde)
<warez2down_com> I wanted to know if it's possible to install kde on ubuntu ?
<gmitrev> i tried sudo chmod 777 -R folder
<gmitrev> but it's still broken
<aeon-ltd> warez2down_com: yes
<warez2down_com> aeon-ltd, how can I do that ?
<owner> I thought I installed the  ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs from medibuntu repo, how wood I check?
<aeon-ltd> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<jlaroche> i get  " unknown command 'sudo' "
<owner> using Ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> warez2down_com: sure, you can install kubuntu-desktop for full fat, or kde-core and you will get fewer duplicated apps and the KDE
<jlaroche> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> owner: install gnome-mplayer, mplayer is the daddy and pulls in a few codecs more
<Visuex> gmitrev a lamp channel would probably help you the best... but in the future there is no need to split up what you are saying into that many lines...just put it all on one like this as it will be able to hold as much as you need it to
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: better?
<warez2down_com> ActionParsnip, so I've to redownload kubuntu ??
<aeon-ltd> !kde | warez2down_com
<ubottu> warez2down_com: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<jlaroche> ActionParsnip: naw. I got unknown command 'sudo'.
<jlaroche> ActionParsnip: I'm in a grub text menu
<owner> I'm very new...wair/how wood I do this?
<warez2down_com> ohhhh I see I'll try the link thanks :)
<gmitrev> Visuex: my bad, sorry
<Visuex> gmitrev no worries but the chmod shouldnt affect what you are doing as even 644 will be viewable
<Visuex> it sounds like an error in the install as 127.0.0.1 is just the ip for localhost
<Visuex> but first try using http://localhost/ instead of the ip - sometimes it likes to use that
<owner> I found it installing now
<iceache> anyone know how to get Ubuntu to connect to wireless network ? I'm using WEP encryption, and after I input my WEP Key, it just keeps trying to connect, then it keeps asking me to input the key, which i know is correct, my Wireless device is the Atheros AR5B93
<_Tristan> I need some help figuring out which driver to use for my touchpad
<ActionParsnip> warez2down_com: you can install the metapackage for full kde + kde apps, or just install kde-core for the desktop which you can run your gnome apps in
<bhaskar> anyone have idea installing vmplayer
<ActionParsnip> iceache: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you should see your wireless chip, websearch for guides based on that
<warez2down_com> ActionParsnip, ok I'm currently reading the help page on ubuntu website, thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | bhaskar
<ubottu> bhaskar: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ActionParsnip> warez2down_com: np bro
<Visuex> bhaskar why do you want vmplayer - why not use virtualbox (me likey vb)
<owner> gnome-mplayer: video & audio works....Thx
<krger> I thought Linux was supposed to be about the freedom to do whatever you want, including running whatever software you want?
<gmitrev> Visuex: i think the problem is in the permissions. when i make a new folder in localhost folder, it's accessible through both http://localhost and 127.0.0.1. But when i copy the folder from my computer and try to open it, i get Internal Server Error page
<owner> bye by
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub    should do it
<ActionParsnip> mplayer rules on high above all
<jlaroche> ActionParsnip: naw. I got unknown command 'sudo'.
<Visuex> bhaskar although the VB in ubuntu is OSE which doesnt have USB support...download the deb files from their site to get the PUEL version for usb
<Visuex> krger it is
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: sudo is part of a stock install of Ubuntu
<bhaskar> visuex actually virtual box doesnt able to dial my modem in guest operating system
<Tscheesy_> did anyone try on the n900 kubuntu-mobile ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img.gz
<Tscheesy_> ups - wron chan
<Visuex> gmitrev so if you make something in the folder it works but if you make it outside and try to move it in there it doesnt work?
<jlaroche> ActionParsnip: the machine boots up and just shows "GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu8"
<jlaroche> ActionParsnip: the prompt says "grub>"
<bhaskar> did u have tried it i wanted one virtual machine able to dial my modem
<gmitrev> Visuex no, if i copy it from another computer or usb device
<Visuex> bhaskar you shouldnt need to do that...I have my host connected via wifi and then I connect all my guests with NAT which just shares my host connection
<jlaroche> ActionParsnip: if i type "sudo os-prober" i get "unknown command 'sudo'."
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I need some help with the program Zenity [or equivalent] as I cannot find what I need elsewhere; any knowledgeable user here?
<robertcmk7> jlaroche: You're stuck on grub prompt. It has probably messed up your bootlist.
<bhaskar> my internet is speed is slow i have low connectivity i wanted it just for fun
<gmitrev> Visuex: the problem is present only when the folder comes from another computer or device
<bhaskar> but i need it desperatily
<rudi> apa?
<Visuex> gmitrev try to take whatever is in usb move it to your comp without being in localhost and then to localhost from your comp...I know seems like a pointless extra step but might solve it
<jlaroche> robertcmk7: do you know how I can fix it?
<gmitrev> at first it says "You don't have permissions to access this folder"
<sassua> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bhaskar> my internet is speed is slow i have low connectivity i wanted it just for fun visuex
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: what is the output of: lsb_release -c    ?
<jlaroche> ActionParsnip: unknown command 'lsb_release'.
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: then you arent running linux, which is what Ubuntu is a distribution of
<ActionParsnip> !lsb | jlaroche
<ubottu> jlaroche: The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<Visuex> alright well if you want vmplayer and I cant change your mind then you can manually install it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Visuex> gmitrev did that work?
<robertcmk7> jlaroche: Sorry, I had the same problem. I fought it for hours and then gave up. Normal linux commands cannot be used in grub menu.
<Visuex> bhaskar alright well if you want vmplayer and I cant change your mind then you can manually install it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: can't he just reinstall grub and be done with it?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: the OS isn't supported here. Ubuntu has the LSB modules and the OS s/he has doesn't have the,
<gmitrev> Visuex: no, i'm trying to think of something else. it just doesn't make any sence
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: wait are you in linux or the grub prompt?
<pokoko222> i have problems including libraries in netbeans, it cant recognize iostream and other standard libraries
<Visuex> is jlaroche the person who said they were triple booting?
<jlaroche> i am running ubuntu 32bit 10.04
<jlaroche> yea
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: he said he was triple booting, win/osx/ubuntu but when at a grub prompt he is very limited in commands
<jlaroche> visuex: i am triple booting
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: kinda handy if you'd said so
<jlaroche> Hello. I am triple booting with windows 7, Mac osx and Ubuntu 10.04. I had a custom grub for my startup that worked fine. Today I ran updates in ubuntu and there was a new kernel, but it didn't show up in my grub when I restarted. I tried to run 'update-grub' after removing my 40_custom grub entry, but when I restarted my grub menu dissapeared. I am just in text mode now. Can anyone help? I backed up my 40_custom to my desktop before doing this.
<jlaroche> i did say so
<bhaskar> visuex thanks well i have installed it but i am feeling sleepy that why i am not able to work byee
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: he did a couple times :)
<Visuex> gmitrev indeed that does not...other than the fact that your USB is probably formatted to FAT32 which may change the permissions when a file is added to it
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<Visuex> oh ok bhaskar ciao
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: 'text mode' can be just cli and booted, doesnt explicitly mean a grub prompt
<Visuex> gmitrev the other computer is it running ubuntu as well
<gmitrev> Visuex: we've tried ftp, skype transfer, usb transfer and everytime we get the same error. both PCs are running ubuntu
<jlaroche> ActionParsnip: the machine boots up and just shows "GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu8"... the prompt says "grub>"
<ActionParsnip> jlaroche: the link will help show you how to reinstall the loader from livecd
<jlaroche> ActionParsnip: yeah, i'm working on it now. thanks
<sv> can anybody help with the PAN thing in Ubuntu 10.10
<sv> plsssssssssss
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Visuex> gmitrev it may depend on the type of file but I have an idea which probably isnt the most elegant but could work... archive the files into a zip or whatever you like such as a tar and then transfer it anyway you want...then if it changes the permissions of the zip it shouldnt affect the contents of the archive
<diego> fd
<sv> anybody help me pls...
<IdleOne> sv: ask your question
<sv> I connected my phone via bluettoth today to my ubuntu 10.10
<sv> it sowed somethinh like PAN
<sv> i can connect yo my phone via the network menu
<sv> i am using a nokkia phone
<sv> and when i connect my phone it s detected as bnep0 network devoce
<Visuex> sv you should be able to connect to it to browse files if thats what you are wanting through the Bluetooth applet in the top right of your top panel
<sv> can i use the same to share the internet on my lap to my mobil?
<sv> Sorry i nee to know can i share the internet on my lap with the mobile
<sv> ..
<Visuex> i dont understand why you would want to do that but I dont think most phones are built to allow that function
<Visuex> what model phone is it
<sv> nokia 2700c
<sv> there are softwares like hiisi proxy for windows for the same but i cant find a software for ubuntu
<sv> and i also dont know hw to share the internet connection too...
<ActionParsnip> sv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<Visuex> gmitrev hopefully that answers your question as I have to log off now but if it doesnt just send me a private message and I'll try to help when I get back...ciao
<sv> No above link is for taking net on the computer using mobile i want the reverse
<sv> i want to take net n phone from the pc
<ActionParsnip> sv: so the phone access the web via a PC connected to the internet?
<m_fulder> hello
<sv> yes
<pankaj> hi
<sv> thats what i want
<pankaj> i am new here
<pankaj> just exploring ubuntu
<pankaj> got the dock working compositing running and voice on \m/
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<m_fulder> I've got a weird resolution problem ... if I startup my comp with a screen I can choose the resolution to 1680x1200 or something ... but then when I start it up without any screen - run VNC viewer the higher resolution I can choose is 800x400 :S .. why is that? can I change it somehow?
<pankaj> wohoooooooo
<m_fulder> highest*
<pankaj> oh this is the ubuntu support channel
<pankaj> nice
<frego> I upgraded an Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and then to 10.10.  All appeared to go well until I booted a live cd and converted the ext2 filesystem to ext4.  Now I get a grub prompt upon booting and trying to troubleshoot, I used the 'find /boot/grub/stage1 and get "unknown command 'find'".  Any thoughts on how to boot this computer?
<pankaj> could anyone tell me why ubuntu makes all .exe files non executable
<pankaj> adn who to fix this
<pankaj> and how to fix this
<pankaj> just wondering lalalalalalala
<pankaj> anyone here?
<pankaj> i got wine
<pankaj> but it won't run the .exe files
<pankaj> because they are non executable
<robertcmk7> m_fulder: I used the virtual resolution on Xorg.conf
<pankaj> how do i fix this
<frego> pankaj> sudo chmod +x myfile.exe
<frego> pankaj> may not need to sudo it depending on ownership
<salvatore> hallo... i find help ... any write in italian?
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: you can start by easing up on the enter key
<ActionParsnip> frego: sudo isnt needed if the file is in $HOME
<aeon-ltd> !it | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: is the windows binary on an NTFS partition?
<salvatore> ubattu, scusa dove lo scrivo? è questo l'help che cerco ... sig sono vecchietto e capisco poco..
<m_fulder> robertcmk7, is it hard to configure?
<IdleOne> salvatore: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<robertcmk7> m_fulder: I just searched the Google fro running Ubuntu server headless
<imacode> hello. i wanted to make minimal audio driver modifcation and compile it myself.... How do i?
<m_fulder> oki nice will try it out thanks
<blocky> is it possible to use google pagerank to take a page and find out what search term would most likely lead you there?
<ActionParsnip> imacode: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<slashsBin> help plz: i have ubuntu netbook remix with unity, i want to disable gnome on startup and boot to text-mode by default, then when i want switch back to gnome. any idea?
<blackxored> hi
<blackxored> I can't recall this app's name, what's the best tool you've used on a LAMP stack to stream video content???
<robertcmk7> m_fulder Alright. It can be a pain in the ass to config, though. If I remember correctly, the newest versions don't use the old Xorg.conf file any longer. It had to be created anew, I think. Well, you'll find it in the tutorials.
<ActionParsnip> robertcmk7: it can do though, if xorg.conf exists, it wil be obeyed
<blackxored> I can't recall this app's name, what's the best tool you've used on a LAMP stack to stream video content???
<spectre^> flash server
<andy_> hey guys, whats the best solution for x11 forwarding
<andy_> ive heard of NX, and x2go
<robertcmk7> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I figured. Thanks. :)
<m_fulder> ah right robertcmk7 well trying it on and hoping for the best :P
<Scunizi> I'm trying to scp from /var/www on one machine to /var/www on another machine and am prompted for the password to the remote machine.  After entering it all files/directories respond with "Permission Denied" when trying to copy.  Any assistance appreciated.
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. If I disable wireless on my laptop, I can't reenable it without a reboot. Anyone know how to help?
<Silicone> hello, is there any firewall on Ubuntu that can be turned off... seems he blocks some web content and some pages can't be displayed
<Scunizi> Silicone: flash pages?
<nibbler_> Silicone, execute in a shell: sudo iptables -n -L  (not sure if sudo is needed)
<Silicone> Scunizi, no, skype, hotmail
<slashsBin> Scunizi> u don't have enough permissions to write files to /var/www on remote machine
<nibbler_> Silicone, but what you describe does not sound like firewalling issue (might be... but unlikely)
<Galindar> hello, i just added my Firewall to my startup applications. would this be the correct command to use? should i run the firewall as root?:  su-to-root -X -c /usr/sbin/firestarter
<Silicone> nibbler, firebug says that css script cannot be downloaded
<Scunizi> slashsBin: so maybe I should do it in the reverse.. ssh into the other server and initiate the copy from there?
<Silicone> try that url in browser....not loading
<nibbler_> Silicone, so what does the iptables -n -L tell you? (nopaste, if you dont understand the output)
<Silicone> nibbler_, onput, output, forward accepted pro opt source )
<Silicone> nibbler_, really, don't know what it is
<slashsBin> Scunizi> yep that should work but u need a ssh-server on ur local, so instead u can ssh to remote host & add enough permissions for scp user to /var/www
<Silicone> nibbler_, )
<nibbler_> Silicone, so nopate the output (see topic paste.ubuntu.com
<Scunizi> slashsBin: got ssh-server running on both machine.. and they are both on my LAN
<Silicone> nibbler_, i did not pasted, just told you what was written
<slashsBin> ok then, that should work, remember u need write permissions in ur local for the scp user too
<nibbler_> Silicone, nopaste please, i dont understand some of your line
<Scunizi> slashsBin: how do I add the permissions?
<Drakeson> is there a joint email+calendar+addressbook application with sqlite as backend?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: the folder will be owned by root:www-data  if you add yourself to the group and give the group write access it should be ok, or you can copy to $HOME, ssh over and sudo cp the data to where it needs to go
<Silicone> nibbler_, ^(
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: check the ownership of the folder just to be sure
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: this is a new server I'm copying files to so I haven't added the user to www-data yet.. how do I do that via cli?
<slashsBin> Scunizi> yep follow ActionParsnip
<Scunizi> slashsBin: thanks
<MaindotC> Does anyone here re-stream stuff on justin.tv or ustream?
<dajhorn> Drakeson: The best that you'll probably find is a shared Maildir.   Why do you need this?
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. If I disable wireless on my laptop, I can't reenable it without a reboot. Anyone know how to help?
<Silicone> so, maybe someone else know what to do?  also the domain doesn't resolve the ip
<Silicone> a bit of help will be really apreciated
<JohnFlux_> What's the command to upgrade the distro?
<JohnFlux_> I want to upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04
<erUSUL> !upgrade | JohnFlux_
<ubottu> JohnFlux_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<JohnFlux_> yeah I just read that and couldn't see
<JohnFlux_> it just had the GUI way to do it
<RingZer0> I know this may be the wrong place to ask, but we are trying to migrate all of our workstations at the office over to Ubuntu.  However, for compatibility reasons, we need to be able to have 1 computer setup with the ability to run a list of windows programs... We have large servers as well.  What kind of combo of virtualization with Microsoft Server software would we need for these ubuntu clients to "hook into" a virtual network
<Silicone> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JohnFlux_> ah, do-release-upgrade
<Galindar> hello, i just added my Firewall to my startup applications. should i run the firewall as root?:  su-to-root -X -c /usr/sbin/firestarter
<dajhorn> RingZer0: You could buy a Microsoft Terminal Services License and connect to it through the `rdesktop` program.   You could also run your Windows applications in Wine or CrossOver.  You don't necessarily need to virtualize.
<mbeierl> in top, does the RSS (resident share) include the SHR mem size, or do I add the two together to determine the actual footprint of the process?
<JohnFlux_> mbeierl: "actual footprint" is a bit tricky
<JohnFlux_> mbeierl: best way is to kill the process, see what "free" says, then run the process and see what "free" says
<mbeierl> JohnFlux_: yes, you're right.  I've got to measure the impact of using Java vs. Perl as an interpreter.  BeanShell is my friend ;)
<Silicone> does anybody want to know what was the problem? :)
<Silicone> i solved
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. If I disable wireless on my laptop, I can't reenable it without a reboot. Anyone know how to help?
<dajhorn> mbeierl: The RES column can include the SHR column, but the numbers can be confusing.  Don't do application profiling with `top`.
<sol326> yeru: it depends on what kind of laptop you have
<mbeierl> dajhorn: k.  Just wanted to see if I could get broad brush strokes
<dajhorn> mbeierl: Most people care about RES.  On my workstation,  few things are above 64MB in the SHR column.
<dajhorn> mbeierl: Remember that the RES column can be reduced by swapping out.  An easy way to get a better number is to `swapoff -a` before looking at top.
<mbeierl> dajhorn: ya, and from this perspective, the java interpreter runs around 22m RES and perl around 2mb RES
<mbeierl> dajhorn: as I said, simple broad brushstrokes to give an idea to mgmt
<dajhorn> mbeierl: Heh.  Well, you are comparing Java to Perl.  :)
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Lugash> now this is humanity
<mbeierl> dajhorn: exactly.  it's about what I expected but just wanted to make sure I wasn't reporting incorrectly as in, well, it's 22m but 10m is SHR
<ajopaul> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<_Tristan> how long does it typically take for drivers to be developed for new hardware?
<dyaga> hello
<dyaga> hey bitches
<Roasted_> lol ban
<dyaga> oh yeah
<LjL> dyaga: please control your language and compliments
<dajhorn> _Tristan: Ubuntu doesn't usually do major driver upgrades between releases.  You'll need to wait for Natty, or find a PPA with the driver that you need.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, aren't the "driver" releases part of the linux kernel tho?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Yes, drivers are part of the kernel package.
<LjL> Roasted_: well, Ubuntu doesn't usually do major kernel upgrades either, does it
<Roasted_> sooooooooo with each kernel release... you get more driver support...
<Roasted_> LjL, right
<Roasted_> LjL, but saying you need to find a PPA for a driver threw me off since I thought a simpler answer was waiting for kernel releases...
<Torikun1> How can I disable 3D acceleration on UNR?
<LjL> Roasted_: well a driver can be shipped as a kernel module
<dajhorn> Roasted_: I said that.   People asking about drivers is a hint that they're coming from Windows.
<LjL> Roasted_: while not necessarily being part of the Linux source tree
<_Tristan> I'm not coming from windows..?
<LjL> Torikun1: Unity requires 3D acceleration to work
<Torikun1> ah
<Torikun1> LjL That will be a problem for many people I think since they are forcing unity in the next release
<_Tristan> what I mean is, should I be scouring the internet for my touchpad driver, or should I just keep upgraded and wait for it to start working?
<ajopaul> when installing ubuntu to a windows m/c, can I keep the windows MBR, and yet boot to ubuntu partition through a USB?
<LjL> Torikun1: can't say i disagree
<LjL> Torikun1: however, there will be a fallback i believe
<Torikun1> Unity runs slow on this laptop, crappy Intel GMA
<Steve132> Hey, so I'm running ubuntu under a new core i7
<Torikun1> ty for the guiadance LjL
<Steve132> nehalem
<Awsoonn> I need some help getting apt to use my proxy @ work. I set up the system wide proxy and it works with all of my other apps, but I can't update. I'm using 10.10
<Paddy_NI> ajopaul, If you install the bootloader to the usb from ubuntu
<dajhorn> Ubuntu is pushing hard for cutting edge graphics.  The xorg stack that shipped in Maverick was nearly a beta.
<_Tristan> Awsoonn: there's an easier way if you're willing to use synaptic instead
<Torikun1> gnome-shell requires 3d accelleration ?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Steve132> and although my cpu is supposed to run at 2.93 ghz
<Steve132> on each core
<Roasted_> OMG OT
<LjL> Awsoonn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting up apt-get to use a http-proxy
<LjL> Torikun1: i believe so
<Steve132> the performance indicators show it running at 933 mhz in low-power mode
<Steve132> and 1.73 ghz in high-power mode
<craigbass1976> I haven't done much IM since moving to Lucid.  I'm used to Pidgin, and whatever GNOME uses by default now acts very different.  Where's the best place to read about the indicator applet?
<craigbass1976> !indcator applet
<Steve132> I'm wondering if there's a way to like...double-check?
<ajopaul> Paddy_NI, ok so i will get this option(to install to a USB), during the partition option
<dajhorn> Steve132: Add the CPU Frequency Scaling monitor to the panel.  It has an option that pins the CPU to maximum clock.
<StrangeCharm> the clock panel on my gnome bar has turned into a white rectangle. how can i fix this?
<Steve132> Yeah, thats what I'm looking at here
<v3n0w> Hello guys. My network icon, is missing, but my network is working, how can I get the icon back?
<Steve132> and the max cpu scale option is 1.73 ghz
<Steve132> which seems wrong to me
<loculinux> ???
<loculinux> wazap
<dajhorn> Steve132: Okay, then you probably have a 1.73 GHz CPU.   What does your /proc/cpuinfo file say?
<usuario_> ola
<loculinux> qe onda raza
<usuario_> k tal
<usuario_> ??
<loculinux> aqui nomas
<Awsoonn> it appears that apt was ignoring my env var but it works with the apt.conf THANK YOU!
<loculinux> kalando el loculinux
<loculinux> ^
<ElNota> loculinux: En inglés porfavor, o sino ve a #ubuntu-es
<bastidrazor> Steve132: cpufreq-info should give some insight
<Paddy_NI> ajopaul, SuperGrubDisk is good for this
<loculinux> hcaaaa qe culeros ya me voi mejor
<Steve132> it says that my cpu is 1.73
<Paddy_NI> ajopaul, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Steve132> which is right...according to the wiki on the processor I ahve
<craigbass1976> Ahh... I figured it out
<Steve132> thats the base clock frequenc
<dajhorn> Steve132: Okay, if cpuinfo says that you have a 1.73, then you probably do.
<Paddy_NI> ajopaul, you want the supergrub2 disk
<dajhorn> Steve132: Why are you expecting it to be 2+ GHz?   Overclocking?
<BajK> what is the console command for adding a repository? apt-add something
<Steve132> but the clarksfield processors (which is what I have) have the turbo mode thing (that was on tv) that is supposed to scale them up to 2.73
<Steve132> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_i7_microprocessors#.22Clarksfield.22_.2845_nm.29
<Steve132> I've got the 740QM
<ActionParsnip> BajK: sudo add-apt-repository link
<BajK> ActionParsnip: thx
<v3n0w> Hello guys. My network icon, is missing, but my network is working, how can I get the icon back?
<Steve132> there's a post that sorta references this vaguely: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_i7_microprocessors#.22Clarksfield.22_.2845_nm.29
<Steve132> oops
<Steve132> sorry
<littlejoey> v3n0w: left click on the panel, and then add it
<ajopaul> Paddy_NI, thanks will check this
<Steve132> http://kolbusa.livejournal.com/71066.html
<Steve132> but its sorta light on info, and then my only other source of info is kernel development logs that say its supported
<Steve132> but I don't have any idea how to enable it
<dajhorn> Steve132: There are some LaunchPad bugs for turbo boost.  A quick googling says to test it with acpi=off.
<v3n0w> littlejoey, There is no one there to add :(
<ActionParsnip> v3n0w: alt+f2 and run: nm-applet
<Steve132> I have no idea what that means
<BajK> ah forgot the most important part when kinstalling kubuntu :) sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio :)
<Steve132> where would I set acpi=off?
<littlejoey> v3n0w: open the terminal and yeah click nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> v3n0w: its not needed (as you can see) to make the network work, so having it if you dont intend to change any network settings (add new wireless links) is unnecesary
<_ahaz_> Anyone have experience with ddrescue?
<ActionParsnip> Steve132: /etc/default/grub  next to quiet splash   run: sudo update-grub  after changing and saving the new file
<v3n0w> littlejoey, An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<dajhorn> Steve132:  At the kernel command line.   Hold the right shift key at boot time to get the grub menu,  push 'e' at the kernel line, and append 'acpi=off' to the other options.
<Galindar> Hello all. I added my Firewall to Startup Applications. Should I run the firewall as root at startup?: su-to-root -X -c /usr/sbin/firestarter
<huizzzu> hello! got a nasty problem with gdm - PAM-MOUNT - ldap and smb-userhomes
<ActionParsnip> littlejoey: using a terminal would mean the terminal would NEED to be open for the app to run, using ALT+F2 removes this necessity
<dajhorn> Steve132:  acpi=off is only for troubleshooting, and shouldn't be a permanent setting because it will probably disable all power management.
<ActionParsnip> Galindar: firestarter is only a gui to iptables, so it doesnt need to run
<_sjm_> quick question: how to setup a wireless NIC to auto-connect on boot?  (SSID not broadcasting on AP, WPA)
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: some lappys need it to get sound
<v3n0w> ActionParsnip, Can start it anyway. I think is a problem with the system trya itself, I just have minimized a emenese and lost it.
<dajhorn> _sjm_: You need to create a stanza in the /etc/network/interfaces file.   The man page has syntax for things like the SSID.
<Galindar> ActionParsnip: so my firewall is always on? even if i dont run the Firestarter application?
<littlejoey> v3n0w: sorry I was away. you can type in, in a terminal, pkill nm-applet, and then nm-applet (of course you would lose the connection for a minute, but it might work)
<_sjm_> dajhorn, ok, thanks (and I assume remove network manager?)
<huizzzu> anyone experienced with pam_mount?
<dajhorn> _sjm_: No, removing nm-applet is unnecessary.
<v3n0w> littlejoey, ** (nm-applet:2089): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<_sjm_> dajhorn, thanks, I'm off to try to get the incantations correct...
<v3n0w> littlejoey, And cant see it still
<v3n0w> littlejoey, I think is a problem with the system tray
<dajhorn> _sjm_: Welcome.  Look at the iwconfig(8) man page too.
<ActionParsnip> Galindar: yes, when you first installed it the firewall was on, although not very configured
<stefano> hi
<ActionParsnip> v3n0w: then readd the indicator applet to the bar
<littlejoey> v3n0w: I don't know, try the ubuntu forums (unless someone here knows) sorry...
<Galindar> ActionParsnip:  thank you. much appreciated.
<huizzzu> any help with pam_mount config?
<v3n0w> ActionParsnip, I dont undestand
<Steve132> sorry, I got d/ced
<Steve132> any thouhgts?
<tomreyn> hi. i'm having a lot of "400 bad request" http errors lately with firefox 3.6.12 on maverick in many but not all cases when I submit a POST request.
<tomreyn> is this a known issue, was it discussed here before?
<kpkarl> I noted in Ubuntu 10.10 KDE applications are themed like GTK applications. This annoys me, anyone know how I can remove or turn this off?
<v3n0w> ActionParsnip, How can I do that?
<littlejoey> kpkarl: there is a package for that, I forgot what it is called hang on
<ActionParsnip> v3n0w: right click the panel -> add item  add the indicator applet
<bigdad1e> hi everyone, im back lol
<bigdad1e> can anyone give me a hand on setting up an ftpserver?
<sjk_> hi, can somebody help me with a problem on ubuntu/samba?
<goltoof> !anyone | bigdad1e
<ubottu> bigdad1e: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Steve132> what does acpi=off?
<v3n0w> ActionParsnip, I see. But it only duplicates the sound and letter icon =/ It seens that the problem is before it...
<littlejoey> kpkarl: this page might help a bit http://thedarkmaster.wordpress.com/2007/07/03/kde-applications-looking-bad-in-gnome-lets-fix-em-up/
<kpkarl> thanks littlejoey
<littlejoey> Steve132: acpi is related to power management
<littlejoey> I think...
<bigdad1e> does anyone know how to setup and ftpserver?
<littlejoey> !acpi
<Steve132> yeah, it is
<Steve132> but
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Steve132> I got dced in the middle of a conversation with...someone, who recommended solving my problem with acpi=off, but I got d/ced before he could explain
<littlejoey> Steve132: it might be related to sleep/hibernate, let's see if I can find more info on the web
<sjk_> i install ubuntu server 10.04 i generate unix users and conveted them to samba but, every user can acces all homes folders, how can i make all homes private for every user?
<littlejoey> Steve132: what was your problem?
<Steve132> I have a new i7/nehelem
<Steve132> processor
<bindi> nehalem!
<goltoof> !vsftp | bigdad1e
<littlejoey> Steve132: who was the person helping you? maybe I'll just copy paste what they wrote
<goltoof> !vsftpd
<bindi> 20:29 < dajhorn> Steve132:  acpi=off is only for troubleshooting, and shouldn't be a permanent setting because it will probably disable all power management.
<littlejoey> or keep explaining
<bindi> missed this?
<Steve132> yeah my bad.  Anyway, it runs in turbo mode at 2.73 ghz, but linux reports it at running at 1.73 ghz
<littlejoey> ic
<goltoof> bigdad1e:    start here   https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<bigdad1e> goltoof: i just need help configuring pure-ftpd
<goltoof> bigdad1e: don't think i ever used pure
<Alarm> hello, can anyone tell me what is the solution finally to the problem with firefox and flash player ? i read any single solution i could find on the web and tried . but no good results
<Steve132> which makes sense, because the chip itself runs at 1.73 ghz, but obviously it would be nice to, you know, run at not 50% speed?
<Alarm> any suggestions ?
<littlejoey> Steve132: good point, I will look it up on the web hang on
<Alarm> i tried changing some settings to 'true' , installed the .so file from the adobe website
<bigdad1e> goltoof: is vsftp easier? is there a gui to configure users?
<Alarm> nothing seems to fix the problem
<xangua> Alarm: flash sucks in linux
<imacode> xangua, SSD ?
<goltoof> bigdad1e:   not sure if its easier or whatnot.. i think it's way more popular though
<Alarm> so i guess there isnt anything else i can do ? :P
<xangua> Alarm: if you just want to install flash plugin better install it from the software channel
<Steve132> so my question can be summarized as "How to enable/check turbo mode under ubuntu?" and the answer I got was "turn acpi off"
<Alarm> what do you mean software channel ?
<bigdad1e> goltoof:  is there a gui to configure users?
<goltoof> bigdad1e:   don't care if there's a gui, so idk :P
<bigdad1e> goltoof:  lol
<littlejoey> Steve132: your bug is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/516325
<goltoof> bigdad1e:  you don't like cli do you?
<imacode> Alarm, the repository of ubuntu. collection of all packages...
<bigdad1e> goltoof:  im new to all this
<goltoof> bigdad1e:   you know, it's not a bad thing to get used to if you're going to stick to this linux thing
<sjk_> yes i have webmin installed
<Alarm> oh i did, thats how i had it in the begining , thats why i uninstalled it and downloaded it from adobe
<goltoof> bigdad1e: system/ftp users are configured in parallel quite easily from command line
<bigdad1e> goltoof:  i know, i just dont want to burn myself out on it.
<dajhorn> Steve132: Setting acpi=off is a troubleshooting step to determine whether you are affected by the bug that littlejoey linked.
<Steve132> ok
<Steve132> so how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Steve132: /etc/default/grub  next to quiet splash   run: sudo update-grub  after changing and saving the new file
<ActionParsnip> Steve132: edit the grub file
<Steve132> ok
<Steve132> so, before I do this
<Steve132> http://code.google.com/p/i7z/
<Steve132> I'm running that
 * ftg2 is looking for a package that provides an offline copy of http://api.kde.org/
<Steve132> and it reports speeds up to 3.01 ghz on the busiest core
<Steve132> under heavy load...so it seems to be working, but not reporting.  is there a patch/fix to make the sensors applet correctly read/interpret turboboost?
<Steve132> if not, I can live without it
<jadahl_> ftg2: you could use a crawler that downloads/mirrors everything under http://api.kde.org/4.5-api/
<dajhorn> Steve132: No, and this seems to be by design.  If you do a web search, you can see some discussion about how the /proc/cpuinfo and _freq are reported.
<_jesse_> ftg2: you could wget to grab a copy
<jbroome> ftg2: wget -m
<dajhorn> Steve132: The turbo clock isn't reported because it isn't sustainable.
<Steve132> sustainable?
<tomreyn> i'm having a lot of "400 bad request" http errors lately with firefox 3.6.12 on maverick in many but not all cases when I submit a POST request. is this a known issue, was it discussed here before?
<goltoof> bigdad1e:   to answer your question, no there isn't a gui for vsftpd, here's a thorough tutorial though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<dajhorn> Steve132: The cpu cannot run at 3.00 forever, just very short periods.
<bigdad1e> goltoof:  thank you. ill give it a shot
<ftg2> jadahl_ jbroome: yeah. thats an option. i just figured it was probably shipped in a package like the other docs i've installed recently
<littlejoey> tomreyn: it is good to have several browsers so that if one has a problem you could use the other (it is not a real fix but it's easier than a real fix...)
<Steve132> so the idea is that it doesn't appear as an option for a clock speed like "performance/ondemand/etc"
<Steve132> because users can't/shouldn't set it to 3.0 mode?
<dajhorn> Steve132: Yes.
<Steve132> that makes sense
<Steve132> ok
<Steve132> cool
<Steve132> thank you for your help
<dajhorn> Steve132:  Welcome.
<littlejoey> tomreyn: that being said I have had problems with firefox and hotmail, I couldn't access the emails a week ago, due to perhaps some javascript problem
 * dajhorn is getting flashes to when people asked for a "turbo" sticker on their new Pentiums.
<Steve132> different question...when I got disconnected just now, it was because I closed the lid on my laptop and it went into suspend/hibernate
<Steve132> and when I came back/logged in
<Steve132> I got some gnome error (I don't rememeber) and the gnome theme was reset to like, some ugly grey default
<Steve132> I can't seem to figure out how to reset/reconfigure it
<wasutton3-work> how would i convert my linux device names to grub2 device identifiers? (i.e. /dev/sda1 -> (hd0,1) )
<tomreyn> littlejoey: thanks for getting back to me. i'm afraid those hints aren't too helpful in my case, though.
<dajhorn> wasutton3-work: `grub-probe --device --target=fs_uuid`
<goltoof> Steve132:   sudo pkill gnome-panel ... sometimes does the trick
<Xuodin> guys, can i get help? i`m new so i wanna know how to change color of my name and text in chat?
<littlejoey> tomreyn: no problem, I am doing my best, now it is time to eat... laters all
<goltoof> Steve132:  or you might need to reset your appearance settings...  System > Preferences > Appearance
<goltoof> Xuodin:   what client?
<dajhorn> wasutton3-work: The (hd0) style of naming depends on the BIOS order, which can be unreliable.   The (hd0) names are overridden by the map file.
<Xuodin> irc?
<Steve132> tried both of those...didn't work...its not just the panel: its every gnome widget
<_jesse_> Xuodin: he's asking which irc client are you using
<goltoof> Xuodin:  irc is a protocol  :)   I'm reffering to the actual program you use to do irc
<dajhorn> wasutton3-work:  See also:  `grub-probe --device --target=drive /dev/sda`
<wasutton3-work> dajhorn: ok
<BigMao> Hi there, I've been using Pidgin 2.7.5 for a while, and lately I haven't been able to log onto MSN because of a certificate problem.  Is it advisable to build 2.7.6 from source or wait for the package to be updated on the repositories?  Thank you!
<goltoof> Steve132:  so when you select other themes it doesn't apply them?
<goltoof> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Xuodin> _jesse_: what is a client? how can i know? sorry...
<Steve132> basically, yeah
<_jesse_> Xuodin: which program did you run to connect to IRC? are you on the webchat client?
<Pici> BigMao: the package is in maverick-proposed, after a bit of testing it should move into maverick-updates.
<Steve132> It seems to apply them to the window borders, but only the window borders
<BigMao> Pici, will it go into Lucid too? Perhaps I will just add maverick-proposed.
<Xuodin> _jesse_: oh, xchat
<hello> hi, I want to install 10.10 I have a sata blu ray drive and put the cd into it, it can boot from it but asks for a special driver after detecting the keyboard (alternate install). Live CD crashes
<goltoof> Steve132:   there are different settings for different regions of gnome..  ie, controls, icons, window border... did you try them all?
<Pici> BigMao: Don't add maverick-proposed.  You will break your system if you're running Lucid.
<BigMao> Pici, I'll just download the package then. :)
<wasutton3-work> dajhorn: it is complaining about not having any operand for --device
<jonthue> hey having trouble with emerald on unbuntu 10.10 i tried emerald --replace but when i close the console it goes back to regular theme
<_jesse_> Xuodin: ah I see, did you read over the settings on http://xchat.org/docs/xchat-5.html ?
<Steve132> yes
<_jesse_> Xuodin: there are some settings related to color
<goltoof> Xuodin:   if xchat is what you're using then type  /j #xchat
<dajhorn> wasutton3-work: sudo grub-probe
<Xuodin> _jesse_: thanks allot, sure this will help, cheers m8
<wasutton3-work> dajhorn: nevermidn i found it
<BigMao> Pici, I am curious, how do I search the maverick-proposed repository?
<Xuodin> goltoof: thanks also
<bastidrazor> jonthue: add an & to the end of the command
<goltoof> Xuodin:   npr
<frxstrem> what is the easiest way to recover deleted files and directories on an ext4 file system?
<gladiator> im trying to mount a disk since morning and its not working..
<jonthue> & at the end of emerald --replace?
<dajhorn> BigMao: There are instructions in the bug report to get it working without a package  upgrade.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/676972
<Pici> BigMao: It doesn't look like its exposed via packages.ubuntu.com. I checked earlier wtih launchpad and rmadison manually.
<bigdad1e> goltoof:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/535627/    is this normal
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: you mount partitions, not disks
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: your backups
<gladiator> fdisk shows it as W95 FAT32 but when i try to mount it using mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /media/Data and it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<bastidrazor> jonthue: yes, emerald --replace &
<gladiator> ActionParsnip, i know. trying to mount a partition.
<jonthue> ok ty
<frxstrem> ActionParsnip: umm....I do not make backups (probably should, though)
<jonthue> is it possible to mount iso like Daemon on windows
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: if your data is important, you should
<andy_> hey guys is NX the best thing for x11 forwarding?
<BigMao> Pici and dajhorn, I think I got it by going to the link : http://www.getdeb.net/software/pidgin.  In "About", it doesn't say the version is updated, but I'm able to log in now. :)
<ActionParsnip> !mount | gladiator
<ubottu> gladiator: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<LjL> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> BigMao: why not use the pidgin dev ppa?
<jonthue> ok
<BigMao> ActionParsnip, I didn't know about these things before .. :P
<gladiator> ActionParsnip, so? there doesnt appear to be anything wrong with what im doing. in normal circumstances, it would work just fine. /media/Data is a directory
<dajhorn> BigMao: Where did you hear about getdeb?  -- Many people have been talking about it recently.
<ActionParsnip> BigMao: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<goltoof> bigdad1e:   never uninstalled pureftp and reinstalled vsftpd so idk.. looks like vsftpd is already installed
<theacolyte> Having an issue generating a new pgp key, it doesn't seem to be getting any entropy. Any ideas?
<theacolyte> (10.10)
<BigMao> dajhorn, I found it through ubuntu-updates.org when I was googling pidgin 2.7.6 for ubuntu
<BigMao> ActionParsnip, Thank you :)
<bigdad1e> goltoof:  ok thanks
<dajhorn> theacolyte: Mash the keyboard until the entropy pool is refreshed.  (Seriously.)
<theacolyte> Yeah I tried that, maybe I'm not mashing it enough
<theacolyte> (also trying direct from console this time)
<theacolyte> I don't recall it being this hard in the past though
<dajhorn> theacolyte: Are you at a local console, or is your session running over ssh?
<theacolyte> local
<DasEi> BigMao: also could delete the old cert and get a valid from msn side
<dajhorn> theacolyte: Hmm.  Look at the 'random' package.  It might help.
<dajhorn> theacolyte: Scratch.  The 'reseed' package.
<theacolyte> Yeah I just tried 10 lines of random chars and the progress bar isn't even on the screen
<theacolyte> dajhorn: let me try that
<ActionParsnip> BigMao: np, i use it and it rocks :)
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip, pigeon over empathy?  I don't really know what is better?
<Carnivore> I need some help with my Ubuntu installation
<theacolyte> dajhorn: hmm, same
<theacolyte> It's weird, it's like it's not getting *any* entropy
<dajhorn> theacolyte: Push CTRL-D.  Maybe your gpg process is waiting for stdin.
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu: neither is better, nor worse
<shane4ubuntu> Carnivore, how far have you gotten?
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip, ok, just didn't want to miss out on pigeon if it was better. :)
<Carnivore> I installed the Ubuntu Windows Installer months ago and have been using it successfully off and on ever since as a dual boot with Vista
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu: try it, if you like it, use it
<wendico1> hello, it is save to update my bios with flashrom? i have a aspire one netbook
<Carnivore> I just now finished installing updates and now it won't boot
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip, ahh, I was just looking for info on what was better. I use empathy, I guess if you can't point out any real reason, I will just stick with empathy. :)  Laziness.
<Carnivore> I picked Ubuntu from the boot menu, it complained about missing fonts, and then rebooted.
<shane4ubuntu> Carnivore, ok, are there any errors?
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu: i use it because I used it back in 2000 when it was gaim and like the interface. I guess it's just an old habit so I stick with it
<shane4ubuntu> Carnivore, ok, when it rebooted what happened.
<Carnivore> Just the font error
<Carnivore> I don't have the exact error text because it reboots really quickly, so I only see it for a few seconds
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip, I see, I used gaim too, then pidgin, then when empathy came out I just used it, I don't really have a pref there, or don't see much of a difference, Empathy does see 'people nearby' on my lan, so that is I guess a positive for me.
<shane4ubuntu> Carnivore, ok, and when it reboots, are you then able to boot into Ubuntu
<Carnivore> Nope
<theacolyte> dajhorn: This is just bizzare, I can't get it to work
<benuid0> How do I partition a USB in windows? I need to make a Gparted LiveUSB
<shane4ubuntu> Carnivore, ok, so it kind of gets stuck in the reboot stuff, do you have a Ubuntu Recovery option to boot from?
<shane4ubuntu> !who | Carnivore
<ubottu> Carnivore: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gladiator> are there any utilities to repair any failing filesystems / bad sectors?
<xangua> benuid0: you can do it with unetbootin
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, there is fsck
<shane4ubuntu> !fsck | gladiator
<ubottu> gladiator: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<benuid0> xangua, which distribution to I tell it to use? I've got unetbootin
<sosaited> gladiator: If you can backup the files, then for logical bad sectors and slow drive performance, a zero-wipe is nice
<benuid0> nevermind, im retarded
<Carnivore> shane4ubuntu: Every time I try to reboot, I get the font error and it reboots
<benuid0> I've got it
<xangua> benuid0: just select the iso
<shane4ubuntu> Carnivore, ok, but do you have a Ubuntu Recovery option in the boot menu list?  When you first start the computer?
<shane4ubuntu> Carnivore, or something similar?
<benuid0> xangua, yeah I know.
<gladiator> shane4ubuntu, sosaited "unable to locate package fsck" 10.10. sosaited im not able to back up files. that drive was my backup drive before installing ubuntu
<shane4ubuntu> Carnivore, it seems like something in the update failed, or didn't finish, and left your system un-configured.
<coz_> gladiator,  I wou ld  download Dban ,,,burn it to disk,,, back up your needed files then boot with the Dban disk to wipe the driver
<coz_> gladiator,    http://www.dban.org/
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, fsck is installed automagically on all installs, it is part of the system.
<sosaited> gladiator: what specific problem do you have with it?. And is it just one partition or whole drive?. Did you check the SMART status to see how bad the bad sectors are?
<shane4ubuntu> !fsck | gladiator
<Carnivore> shane4ubuntu, There are two menus: one where I pick between Vista and Ubuntu, and then one with all the Ubuntu boot options. I can't recall if the error occurs between the two menus or after the second one.
<shane4ubuntu> Carnivore, ok, I'm not really familiar with a wubi install boot menu, but I think it would probably be in the second menu, about the 2nd or 3rd choice down, it may be recovery or something similar, I can't remember what it is named, but something similar to that.
<gladiator> sosaited, its my laptop. it only has one disk with multiple partitions. but one of the partitions is not mounting. it shows up in fdisk -l but isnt mounted. when i try to mount it, it says bad format
<robs1> Question:  I am unable to telnet to another server.  I am not even able to telnet to my localhost.  However, the xinetd is working and is enabled.  In addition,  the telnet service is listed in /etc/services.  But, when I do a netstat -napt,  telnet and its associated port 23 are NOT listed!  Any ideas?
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, do you know what type of partition it is?  ext3 ext4, fat32, ntfs, reiserFS?
<goltoof> Carnivore:   typically holding down the shift key will bring up the Ubuntu boot menu, from there you can select recovery mode, you'll at least have cli access and it shouldn't reboot
<gladiator> shane4ubuntu, it says fat32. but im not sure .. it may have been ntfs also ..
<Carnivore> goltoof, shane4ubuntu, thanks! I'll try that and see how it goes. Thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> goltoof, won't that give him a GUI also??
<gladiator> shane4ubuntu, but in any event, it doesnt mount. whether i try vfat or ntfs-3g
<shane4ubuntu> Carnivore, np
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, ok, what happened that it quit?  I mean partitions don't just quit.
<goltoof> shane4ubuntu:   yes, stripped down to the basics.. i mention cl access because he at least needs that to fix this problem
<gladiator> shane4ubuntu, i formatted old partitions. made new ones. installed ubuntu. let this particular partition as it is. this partition was my back up partition.
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, ok, because usually those problems happen because a partition table is messed up
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<dlublink> I want to test how my software would run on a 100mhz machine with 16mb of ram, how can I simulate this on my "server"? Without using virtualbox, xen, or other virtualization software ?
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, if you messed with partitions, what tool did you use?
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: ey up
<gladiator> shane4ubuntu, that may be the case. i wouldnt know. i used the default partitioner that came with the ubuntu installer
<sosaited> gladiator: Run gparted and see if there is a warning associated with that partition. If there is, then you will have to run Windows Chkdsk with /r or /f (I forgot which one it was, you can see its help for the exact switch) and then it should mount
<ActionParsnip> dlublink: there may be some kernel options you can use
<gladiator> sosaited, gparted is broken with 10.10 64 bit
<sosaited> gladiator: But that is based on the assumption that it is NTFS
<gladiator> atleast for me it is
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, ok, let me google, I know there is a way to try and restore partition tables, but it is hmm, risky.
<sosaited> gladiator: If the partition is NTFS, then running windows' chkdsk seems like a good bet
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: its used in the install process to setup the disk so I think its just you :)
<gladiator> shane4ubuntu, risky as in bricking the disk risky? or losing the data risky?
<benuid0> ....... My Gparted LiveUSB isn't doing anything on boot even though I set it to first in BIOS boot order
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: what's a gparted live usb?
<gladiator> ActionParsnip, i googled the issue briefly and it appears to be a problem with others too. people suggesting installing a specific 32 bit release for parted. so im guessing its not just me
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, risky as looging data
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, loosing*
<ActionParsnip> gladiator: hmm. Not had an issue personally, strange
<gladiator> shane4ubuntu, im already at that.. if i cant recover it the data is already lost ..
<sosaited> gladiator: If fdisk -l shows its correct partition type, then there is no need to mess with partition tables
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, actually it could be recovered, using foremost, and scalpel,
<benuid0> ActionParsnip, Gparted is a partitioning program that runs on boot. I wanted to format my drive with it and then hopefully reinstall my linux LiveCD
<benuid0> but nothing will run at boot
<gladiator> shane4ubuntu, ok. let me try those ..
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, ok, here is a link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370121
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: I know of gparted, just not a specific gparted usb
<benuid0> I put it on a USB
<shane4ubuntu> gladiator, if you can recover the partition table, that would be the best, if you can't recover that then you can use foremost, and scalpel
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: did you md5 test the iso you put on the usb?
<benuid0> ActionParsnip, no, how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | benuid0
<ubottu> benuid0: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: you haven't tested the image so you don't know if the image is complete or error free
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: bad image makes a bad install
<gladiator> sosaited, shane4ubuntu, ok. lets hope for the best .. thanks. ill report back where i get to shortly
<robs1A> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi robs1A
<zer0rez> how do i check to see where an upgrade is in the repo cycle?
<ActionParsnip> zer0rez: can you expand on "repo cycle"please
<smallfoot-> [[Hello world|HW]] is preferred over [[Hello_world|HW]] ?
<smallfoot-> which is good, with underscore or without?
<ActionParsnip> zer0rez: do you mean when the package will be updated on the official repo?
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip: looking to see if calibre 0.7.28/29 is on it's way
<robs1A> Question: I am unable to telnet to another machine.  I am not even able to telent to my localhost.  I verified the following is true:  (1) xineted is working and enabled (2) telnet/port 23 is listed in /etc/services.  However, when I run  netstat -napt,  telnet/port 23 is not listed.  Any ideas as to why my telnet is not working?
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip: correct.
<benuid0> ActionParsnip. where do I get a Gparted md5 sum to compare to the one winMd5Sum gave me?
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip, what was that pidgin ppa?
<maluta> does 'lsusb' list OTG connections?
<ActionParsnip> zer0rez: the package maybe reported on launchpad someplace, you could use a ppa to maybe get it now if one exists for your release
<mohalaci> hy
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu: websearch: pidgin pp ,you want the developers ppa. I'm on my phone now and web access is slooow
<ActionParsnip> Pidgin ppa ,sorry
<mohalaci> egy oylan kérdésem lenne, hogy .fla fájl szerkesztésére mit ajánlotok ubuntun?
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip: thanks, i haven't really been serious w/ linux since the 90s this whole not building from source and having apps managed is quite nice, but different.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | zer0rez
<ubottu> zer0rez: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip, ok, I think I found it, thanks!  I found this:  http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577204  made me miss the pop up messages. :)
<zer0rez> ActionParsnip: yea i have a launchpad account, just loading it up  now
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu: np bro
<theacolyte> Wow... I literally can't generate PGP keys on this machine
<theacolyte> even seahorse just sits there and spins
<benuid0> ActionParsnip, I don't know how to get a Gparted comparison md5sum, but I doubt that's the problem. My computer isn't doing anything period
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | benuid0
<ubottu> benuid0: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<shane4ubuntu> theacolyte, did you let it work for a few minutes?
<theacolyte> shane4ubuntu: I'm at 15 minutes right now
<shane4ubuntu> theacolyte, it does take a bit.
<shane4ubuntu> theacolyte, hmm, that does seem a little long.
<benuid0> but its Gparted on a usb, not ubuntu
<benuid0> from a gparted iso
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: then its not supported here. This is ubuntu support only
<robs58>  I am unable to telnet to another machine.  I am not even able to telent to my localhost.  I verified the following is true:  (1) xineted is working and enabled (2) telnet/port 23 is listed in /etc/services.  However, when I run  netstat -napt,  telnet/port 23 is not listed.  Any ideas as to why my telnet is not working?
<zer0rez> boo natty has the latest build but not maverick
<theacolyte> shane4ubuntu: agreed, no idea how to fix either
<shane4ubuntu> theacolyte, what are your machine specs?
<ActionParsnip> robs58: firewall maybe?
<cautiongamer> how would I go about permanently disconnecting myself from a wireless network? I'm trying to study for exams and I'm addicted to the Internet.
<ElNota> cautiongamer: Open PC, hit the internal wifi and close again
<ActionParsnip> cautiongamer: turn off the router and give a pal/family member the power plug
<robs58> lol cautiongamer
<phoul> Hey folks, Im having an odd issue, When im uninstalling software its not being removed from the gnome-panel menu, except in the menu editor its gone, so i cant figure out how to remove it..
<ActionParsnip> phoul: if you log off and on, does it go?
<phoul> Let me try... but im gona say no...
<phoul> brb
<goltoof> cautiongamer:   i understand totally.. right click the networking icon in the gnome-panel and disable wireless
<albasheers> unable to boot my latop  , laptop stops at initramfs
<m_fulder> how do I change resolution to higher using xorg?
<dajhorn> The ZFS head compiles cleanly on my Maverick system.  Wow.
<phoul> I was apparently mistaken.
<shane4ubuntu> cautiongamer, are you still on here?  Shut off the computer and study. :)
<goltoof> cautiongamer:  then you have to forget how you disabled or you'll just connect it again
<phoul> I clearly do not use Gnome often enough. Thanks to whoever :)
<area51pilot> on occasion my display looks like a tv with white noise, restarting is all I can do to get it back to normal...what causes this??? anyone/
<goltoof> area51pilot:   ATI?
<area51pilot> let me check
<stephen__> Hi! first of all how do I change my nickname
<albasheers> help with initramfs
<goltoof> area51pilot:  i had a similar problem, the screen would get covered in green specs and freeze, looked like something out of the matrix, but frozen.. only way out was to reboot.  that went away when i switched to an nVidia card.
<area51pilot> goltoof
<rww> stephen__: /nick newnicknamehere
<sbeck> Hi.
<ZieQ> Hi
<therock> is there any gui appz to configure plymouth grub for easier ?
<ElitestFX> hi
<area51pilot> goltoof; yep ATI > Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series (its on a laptop though)
<ZieQ> Need to install some application packages in my home dir: how should I name the directory where they leave? $HOME/opt ? $HOME/.local ?
<goltoof> area51pilot:  yeah, maybe try different driver config.. not sure what
<area51pilot> guess Im stuck, atleast it dosent happen often
<area51pilot> :P
<jimlovell777> Can someone point me to a page which defines what gnome-powermanager considers to be an idle computer? When returning from battery power my computer doesn't un-dim unless I uncheck "battery power: Dim when idle" and I keep coming to find my computer has turned off while downloading, updating firmware on a USB device, file transfers and so on. It's really causing problems. I need a setting that keeps the computer from always being on but n
<goltoof> area51pilot:  hey mr brightside
<area51pilot> goltoof:
<area51pilot> ?
<zer0rez> so no PPA for calibre, but natty has the newer build, is there a way to grab the unstable or natty build of calibre?
<Asthralios_werk> How do I keep my system from rebooting when I `service smbd restart` or `service ssh restart` ? My system /bin/reboot's when I restart ssh or samba, and I'm sure there are a few other services that would do the same if I were to restart those...
<Asthralios_werk> No clue why, but it's been doing this since I installed Ubuntu on this system...
<jimlovell777> Asthralios_werk: I always use sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart, works great, no reboot needed
<Asthralios_werk> jimlovell777: Yea, but when I restart a service, it automatically reboots my system. I'm trying to keep it from rebooting my system when I restart a service :S
<goltoof> Asthralios_werk:   similiar for a lot of services,  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart   etc
<Asthralios_werk> I checked the source code to /usr/bin/service and it doesn't have any commands that reboot the system...
<jimlovell777> Asthralios_werk: Never happens to me. Have you done something odd to your configs? My system has never rebooted from a service restart,
<Asthralios_werk> jimlovell777: Nop, nothing specacular, this is an almost out-of-the box install...
<bilalakhtar> albasheers: please mention your problem more verbosely
<jimlovell777> Asthralios_werk: Ubuntu 10.10? Desktop, server? Any crons or extra user accounts? Any "watcher" services?
<dusf> i am trying to play a .wmv file and although it plays, i can only ever play it from the start as when i skip through it and release the mouse it jumps to random parts of the video. is there a work around? i've already converted it to mpg and avi with mencoder but vlc will only play the video, says there's a problem with 'wmas'
<dusf> is there a workaround? i'd rather not have to boot windows everytime i need to do some cbt!
<kermit> My system won't boot, even into single user.  It stops at the same point either way, right after the screen changes to frame buffer.  The last things it says are the network scripts terminating and udev complaining about an old style config, but neither seem to be errors.  Why won't single user even work when it makes it that far into the boot process?
<lucidguy> alright I have to blow away the contents of a large directory...  is this going to get me into trouble " rm -rf --one-file-system /directory/*"
<ActionParsnip> dusf: have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs from medibuntu repo
<dusf> ActionParsnip: done already
<Asthralios_werk> jimlovell777: This is actually Ubuntu Lucid (10.04) Desktop, no extra user accounts other than my own and root, afaik. I checked the cron tab for all users and they have exactly what I want in them. The reboot occurs _only_ when I execute /usr/bin/service to restart ssh or samba (only these two services until I learn of other services that bahave in this manner)
<lucidguy> I just can't afford the rm some how tracersing outside this directory.
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy: why the force?
<Lugash> how to register?
<lucidguy> ActionParsnip: there are many directories within
<albasheers> when i boot my laptop  , a black screen appears saying "no init found try passing init= bootrang" busy box v1.15.3 (iniitramfs)
<rww> ubottu: register | lucidguy
<ubottu> Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<bilalakhtar> lucidguy: as long as there are no symlinks in the directory that point to directories outside the directory
<ActionParsnip> !register | Lugash
<ubottu> lucidguy: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubottu> Lugash: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy: that doesn't mean it needs force
<Lugash> thank you
<Lugash> very much
<Asthralios_werk> going to try this again >.>
<lucidguy> ActionParsnip: if you don't force it will not delete the directories
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy: rm -r will delete the directory and all subdirectorys
<kusanagi> is there a way to bring a window to foreground knowing its pid?
<nstinson> does a stack installer work on ubuntu server?
<nstinson> can you run a bin from a prompt?
<nstinson> or does it need a gui?
<ActionParsnip> nstinson: chmod +x ./file; ./file
<ActionParsnip> nstinson: apply sudo if you need it
<nstinson> that will execute the .bin?
<ActionParsnip> nstinson: sure, 9 times out of 10 its a binary, file extensions don't mean much in linux
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy: -f applys force to forcefully remove files or folders which won't go quietly. Its not needed to remove directorys, -r will do that alone
<Lars_G> Is there an update option for dpkg I'm missing? other than -r and -i
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: man dpkg ,will show them all
<lugash>  /msg nickserv idkfaiddqd
<kermit> how can i figure out what's making the boot sequence hang? it even hangs with 'single'
<Pici> lugash: If that was your password, I suggest you change it now.
<lugash> hahahahhaa
<lugash> i screwed up
<lugash> im such a noob
<Pici> It happens.
<lugash> :)
<ActionParsnip> kermit: press esc at boot to get rid of the splash, you can now watch the boot
<lugash> « /msg nickserv register remorker
<ActionParsnip> lugash: the folks in #freenode can help
<lugash> hahahahah
<lugash> omg
 * shane4ubuntu is now testing pidgin with irc
<benuid0> ActionParsnip, the md5 is fine, but still all I get is a black screen on boot. Could I access my hard drive by connecting my laptop to another computer?
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip: I think I tried this before, but does pidgin highlight my nick when someone uses it?
<kermit> ActionParsnip: i watch it, but it just hangs after a point, spinning the CPU, it doesnt give an error
<lugash> Insufficient parameters for REGISTER. Do explain
<lugash> ^^
<ActionParsnip> benuid0: if its not ubuntu, its not supported here
<Pici> lugash: Registration help is available in #freenode
<kermit> ActionParsnip: or, if there is an error, its lost because when it changes to frame buffer mode i lose the scrollback.
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu: sure does, also talks to libnotify :)
<shane4ubuntu> ActionParsnip: great, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> kermit: i'd test the ram. Hold shift at boot and run memtest
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: I found none there
<lucidguy> Sorry got pulled away
<kermit> ActionParsnip: i tested the ram 6 dasy ago.. but it has been staticy here, i guess i can test it again.
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: man dpgk ,is the manual page for dpkg. Most commands have a man page in that style
<ActionParsnip> kermit: ok that's cool
<ActionParsnip> kermit: could boot to recovery root mode, su to your user and startx
<kermit> ActionParsnip: it hangs at the same point, and i do not get a shell
<area51pilot> when I'm reading the MAN pages, what key combo closes the MAN and returnsto the prompt
<Prowler_x1> I am a linux newbie interested Ubuntu. Should I jump into 32 bit or 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> kermit: hmm not good, could fsck the partitions in livecd too
<kermit> ActionParsnip: did that, they seem fine
<lucidguy> ActionParsnip: Ok.. no -f understood.  Anything else I should look for .. I just can't afford anything else being deleted outside that folder.  I just have a fear that its somehow going to traverse into another directory.  For example what if someone hardlinked /etc/ in this directory .. I'm screwed?
<ActionParsnip> Prowler_x1: 32bit is more supported by 3rd party companies. If you have a tonne of ram or intend to encode video/audio a lot then 64bit can help
<kermit> ActionParsnip: if i could just get a shell i could run top, is there a way to make it give me a shell sooner in the boot process?   its already into trying to turn up the network when it hangs.
<lucidguy> Sorry .. I meant sym links .. I know only the last inode is the only one to be worried about... but how about sym links.
<ActionParsnip> Prowler_x1: obviously you'll need a 64bit cpu to run 64bit os
<ActionParsnip> kermit: could boot to livecd then chroot to the installed OS to see what's happening
<Prowler_x1> hardware is no problem I am more worried about compatability and my limited learning ability
<kermit> ActionParsnip: i'm on the live cd now, but i dont know what to look for
<area51pilot> when I'm reading the MAN pages, what key combo closes the MAN and returnsto the prompt
<ActionParsnip> Prowler_x1: its identical, all appsin the repos are compile for both and configs are the same
<Pici> area51pilot: q
<ldunn> Press q
<JoshuaL> since today ubuntu randomly logs out
<area51pilot> thx guys
<ActionParsnip> kermit: look for chroot guides online
<kermit> ActionParsnip: i know sysvinit but i dont understand this boot system, whats it called so i can read about it?
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mneptok> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kermit> mneptox, ActionParsnip: thank you
<floriana> ciao
<lugash> lets try this again
<ActionParsnip> kermit: also check /var/log
<JoshuaL> Ubuntu randomly logs out for no reason. How can I check what causes this issue?
<xuodin> Lugash: you finnaly did it
<Lugash> hahahahhahah
<Lugash> ne jos
<Lugash> sad cu
<xuodin> hahaha
<xuodin> ajd
<xuodin> Lugash: you go girl!!!
<xuodin> hahahahahahahahhaaa
<Lugash> jeee
<xuodin> sorry
<Lugash> e mail address
<Lugash> >.<
<xuodin> hahahahaa
<xuodin> pa stavi bilošto
<xuodin> mislim, nemožeš
<stellarnight> I can't get my wireless card to work. In fact I can't get any wireless card I own to work. Both internal and two different USB cards fail to work. What steps can I take towards diagnosing the problem. The online documentation for my computer states that the internal card should work out of the box with non-free drivers activated.
<Lugash> ^^
<mneptok> Lugash / xuodin: this is an English-speaking support channel. please discuss support issues, and in English.
<xuodin> mneptok:sorry, english is now on
<area51pilot> stellarnight: what kid of card?
<stellarnight> mneptok: Just out of curiosity, are there any ubuntu rooms for foreign languages?
<bahamas> i just tried restarting my computer and I got a message telling me that system policy prevents restarting when other users are logged in. does that mean that someone has logged into my machine?
<mneptok> stellarnight: for most languages, yes
<area51pilot> stellarnight: if there is nota proprietary driver, u can use ndiswrapper to try and get your card online
<mneptok> stellarnight: your wireless card, is it in a desktop or server?
<mneptok> gah
<Lugash> i registered!!!!!
<area51pilot> :p
<mneptok> stellarnight: desktop or *laptop*
<Lugash> im so happy
<mneptok> Lugash: please stay on-topic. support issues only.
<Lugash> sorry
<area51pilot> :)
<lucidguy> Ok asking this again because I think it failed due to not being identified...    performing the following  " rm -r --one-file-system /thedir/* "    Is this safe?  can sym or hardlinks cause the RM to traverse out of this /thedir?
<Pulsewidth> How can I set the default KMS graphics mode?
<subsume> what kinda screwed up package is ubuntu shipping nginx
<Pulsewidth> The wrong mode is autodetected, and although I can change to the right mode within X using the Monitors preferences, this means I have to change modes when I use text consoles
<snork> привет всем. не подскажите начиающему в чем проблема? в ubuntu 2.3 не определяется юсб модем, но если сначала зайти под виндой, подключится и перезагрузившись зайти под линуксом он определяется и прекрасно работает. как сделать чтобы он работал сразу?
<lucidguy> wow .. nobody know the answer to that ...
<lucidguy> urg
<mneptok> !ru | snork
<ubottu> snork: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Silicone> Hello, can somebody help me? i just can't change language by hotkey.. i doublechecked the hotkey options in keyboard preferences.
<ZieQ> Hi (again)
<kayla__> hello
<ZieQ> Want to install applications in my home dir: which directory? ~/.local? ~/local? ~/opt?
<ikonia> ZieQ: where ever you want
<ikonia> ZieQ: it's your home directory
<kayla__> I have a problem with my sound, I can hear sound through the speakers but when I plug in headphones the sound stops
<ZieQ> What about FHS?
<ZieQ> No recommandations?
<ssfdre38> how can i get SSL on my server?
<ikonia> ZieQ: what about it ?
<ikonia> ZieQ: there is nothing for direction inside your home directory
<ikonia> ZieQ: (I find it best to read FHS before asking for recommendations)
<ZieQ> I read it
<Fiord> hi everyone, i've been having some problems opening jpg pics taken in a nikon. they all say "Error interpreting JPEG image file (JPEG datastream contains no image)". i've been searching around but can't find any problem related to mine. opening via terminal gives a lot of errors related to buffer size, unkown exif, etc. should i report it as a bug?
<ZieQ> There's no recommandation for the home dire
<ZieQ> That does not mean there's no conventions used
<ikonia> ssfdre38: web server ?
<ssfdre38> yup
<ikonia> ssfdre38: or just SSL in general
<ssfdre38> webserver
<ikonia> ZieQ: ok, so then there is nothing for /home/* in FHS complience
<Pici> ZieQ: What I've seen is that ~/bin gets added to your $PATH and the the rest is up to you.  Thats what I do personally.
<ikonia> ssfdre38: you need to install the mod_sl package or follow the guide for SL certificate generation iwthin apache
<ikonia> within
<ssfdre38> ok thanks
<ssfdre38> what is the apt-get name for it?
<Fiord> oh, by the way, opening those same pics on other pc's is not a problem. tried installing gthumb but no luck.
<ZieQ> @Pici not only a binary in my case
<ZieQ> I guess I'd use the .local in my home dir, but I'm not sure what it is meant for
<Pici> ZieQ: I realize that.  I symlink the binaries into ~/bin and leave the rest of the install elsewhere.  I'm not as organized about it as I should be though.
<phoul> Hmm, For some reason everytime i boot i end up at a recovery menu... how do i fix this?...
<phoul> it starts to boot normally, then i end up seeing all the output and then a script runs telling me to choose from the recovery menu
<phoul> So somewhere it got set to go there by default, but i dont know where or how... any ideas
<tlchack5> what manufacture is it?
<adac> j #openvpn
<phoul> its ubuntus recovery menu
<tlchack5> oooh nvm lol
<phoul> from it i can rebuild grub, mess with dpgk, clean, or continue normal boot
<phoul> which doesnt really continue normal boot
<phoul> Frusterating. I need to figure out how to make it stop doin that.
<milen8204> anyone knows good program for video to audio converting ?
<xuodin> hey, guys, little help? I cant send any objects over a chat, the error is "no route"?
<tlchack5> Oh I'm in the wrong channel, my appologies gentlemen
<ZieQ> Thanks Pici and ikonia
<xuodin> i am using xchat
<phoul> Anyone help?...
<B-r00t> milen8204: ffmpeg
<phoul> When i boot it boots into recovery mode for some reason, i think it got set to default somehow... how do i fix this =\
<milen8204> B-r00t,  thanks
<B-r00t> milen8204: or mencoder
<milen8204> i want to convert in mp3?
<B-r00t> ffmeg
<B-r00t> :D
<B-r00t> ffmpeg*
<Lugash> ^^
<milen8204> B-r00t, thanks a lot
<xuodin> phoul: sorry i wasn`t here, what operating system?
<B-r00t> milen8204: np
<phoul> ...
<phoul> This one
<andy_> hey does anyone here use NX?
<xuodin> phoul: any problems perhaps with graphic card?
<jmgalloway> anyone here know how to use hsql?
<phoul> xuodin: ... lol
<phoul> that has nothing to do with the problem
<phoul> thanks for the help.
<amns> phoul: maybe you could try update-grub
<kusanagi> when I do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" it says: "The following packages have been kept back: gbrainy linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic". Anybody knows the reason or how can i find out?
<Pici> kusanagi: use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<some1> hi. can somebody help me to fix this annoying compiz bug? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOgbnQVy1fU
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | kusanagi
<ubottu> kusanagi: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<petersteele111> anyone manage to get the bug fixed or watching youtube through movie player? i downloaded the patch for it and even put it in the right folder but it doesnt work at all
<Scriv> Hey guys. I've got an issue with Windows eating GRUB and the SuperGrubDisk fix I attempted on it.
<Scriv> Good news, I can boot into Windows again.
<Scriv> Bad news, it only shows the old Fedora boot option for linux
<Scriv> .
<kusanagi> Pici, i am in lucid and i dont want to go maverik, because it breaks my system, but i do want new kernels
<battle_warrior> hi can anyone tell me the prompt to enter taht will give me all the  specs of my system?
<Pici> kusanagi: A dist-upgrade does not move you to the next release.
<Pici> battle_warrior: sudo lshw
<kusanagi> pici, oh, thanks
<battle_warrior> ty
<Scriv> Anyone in here that could give advice on Grub?
<turry> .de
<milen8204> B-r00t, does ffmpeg have GUI ?
<B-r00t> milen8204: No...
<milen8204> :)
<milen8204> ok\
<_16BitSubsystem_> ubuntu@GNU-Linux ~ $: sudo exit
<_16BitSubsystem_> [Type sudo password]:
<_16BitSubsystem_> Sorry, incorrect password. Try again.
<_16BitSubsystem_> [Type sudo password]:
<FloodBot4> _16BitSubsystem_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaindotC> Does anyone here re-stream stuff on justin.tv or ustream?
<ikonia> MaindotC: why ?
<Toph> i'm using Ubuntu Maverick and the system logs me out whenever it rests for a very short time,, i would sooner not have to log back in every time,, how do I change that?
<MaindotC> ikonia: because I would like to stream media to friends using those types of sites.
<ikonia> MaindotC: what has that got to do wtih ubuntu ?
<shcherbak> Toph: Power Managers in Menu
<MaindotC> I would be looking for software that you use in order to accomplish this
<ikonia> MaindotC: it's web based,
<kusanagi> when i install a repository, if there are conflicts with some package (and by that i mean too different versions of the same package) how the system know what version should it use?
<MaindotC> ikonia: re-read my question please
<shcherbak> Toph: and Screenserver
<kusanagi> too=two*
<shcherbak> Toph: "and Screensaver"
<Untouchab1e> Quick question.. I have a laptop here where Windows Vista is installed and Ubuntu is installed through Wubi..
<ikonia> MaindotC: in that case, "no" that can't be done as it's a client server connection
<MaindotC> ikonia: incorrect
<Untouchab1e> worked fine until today.. I pick Ubuntu from the boot menu, then I get a black screen and the computer reboots
<Toph> shcherbak,,, ok,, i haven't found the secret in Power Manager,, let me look at screen saver
<Untouchab1e> any ideas?
<MaindotC> please don't answer any more of my questions
<ikonia> MaindotC: really, do tell ?
<ikonia> MaindotC: how is that incorrect ?
<MaindotC> ikonia: ws4gl.org
<emorris> milen8204, fyi, linux format recommends Transcoder for a GUI for ffmpeg: http://transcoder84.sourceforge.net/
<Untouchab1e> any ideas?
<ikonia> MaindotC: that's broadcasting TO ustream, not re-broadcasting
<Toph> shcherbak,,, is it the 'lock screen when screensaver is active ' box?
<MaindotC> Can anyone who knows what the hell they're talking about answer my question: Does anyone here re-stream stuff on justin.tv or ustream?
<shcherbak> Toph: most likely
<Toph> shcherbak,,, thaks
<ikonia> MaindotC: can you clarify what you mean by re-stream, as the URL you posted is just streaming
<shcherbak> Toph: does lod you out to splash creen or user-swich box ?
<Toph> schatan,,, user-switch box
<Pici> MaindotC: I don't understand what you're asking either.
<milen8204> emorris, thanks
<MaindotC> Pici: thanks for replying - but if you don't understand then obviously the question is not for you.
<Toph> shcherbak,,, user-switch and i have to enter my password again
<ikonia> MaindotC: your not being clear, the URL you posted is just for streaming, yet your talking about "re-streaming" could you please clarify
<dajhorn> kusanagi: If a package is in more than one repository, then APT scores it, and installs the version with the highest score.   Look at the output of `apt-cache policy SomePackage`, and read about APT pinning.
<shcherbak> Toph: untick option in screenserver (or disable if you do not need it)
<kusanagi> thanks dajhorn
<Toph> shcherbak,,, i do want the screensaver, just not having to log back in
<Amoz> MaindotC, exactly what are you looking for?
<Amoz> MaindotC, something that streams media of your choice to justin.tv?
<MaindotC> Amoz: I'm looking for someone who re-streams a broadcast to other users who under certain conditions are unable to view the original stream.
<ikonia> MaindotC: can you clarify what you mean by re-stream please.
<Amoz> MaindotC, which means, you want to take the stream from justin.tv and send it through another host or something
<Amoz> if they can't watch the original stream, then what can they watch?
<MaindotC> Amoz: for example I can view a video stream, then use WebCamStudio to record my desktop, and then re-broadcast it to a justin.tv or other site
<MaindotC> but the clarity going from recording your desktop to re-broadcasting it degrades heavily
<MaindotC> so I was wondering what other (if any) packages anyone uses
<Amoz> yeah
<Amoz> hmm
<MaindotC> preferably anyone who re-streams
<MaindotC> and if you don't know of any it's cool
<Amoz> sorry, I don't
<MaindotC> ok fair enough
<ikonia> MaindotC: I don't think your going to be able to do that
<Amoz> but why is that they can't watch it?
<Amoz> ikonia, why wouldn't it?
<unam3> Is file recovery possible in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Amoz: because your videing a video, the quality will always lose a little
<Amoz> unam3, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<unam3> thx Amoz
<Amoz> ikonia, if you redistribute the same stream you get from justin.tv, then no loss will take place
<ikonia> plus, from what I'm reading on the site MaindotC posted earlier, the compression for the streaming software he is suggesting doesn't work great for hi quality
<MaindotC> Amoz: it could be for several reasons - either site blocking/firewall issues on their end or their ISP, or blackout restrictions that are implemented incorrectly
<ikonia> Amoz: yes, but if they can't watch justin.tv, why would they be able to take the other stream
<Amoz> ikonia, as MaindotC said
<ikonia> Amoz: the redirection (squid/iptables) would be a simple setup
<MaindotC> I've tried using webcamstudio and it is a great piece of software but the re-broadcast is rather choppy, so I just thought I'd see if something else existed
<KERO_netbook> mmed
<Amoz> MaindotC, that's clearly not a optimised solution
<ikonia> MaindotC: have you looked at what Amoz about just redirecting from your box to as a proxy/middle host for the link to justin.tv or ustream
<MaindotC> I am reading up on VLC - apparently if you can find the rtmp stream link then VLC can re-broadcast (which can be re-directed to a streaming site such as justin or livestream)
<Amoz> MaindotC, what stream do you want to redirect?
<ikonia> MaindotC: you can do it at a simpler level with iptables or squid which will act as a buffer for any latency
<MaindotC> Amoz:  it's not porn if that's what you're inferring
<Amoz> MaindotC, I'm not saying anything
<ikonia> MaindotC: you can also put access controls in place if you use iptables or squid to stop anyone else leaching onto it
<Amoz> but it's impossible to say something good if you don't tell me what technical stuff is behind
<Amoz> help me help you
<MaindotC> it's very simple - it doesn't really matter what type of content
<Amoz> MaindotC, that's correct
<MaindotC> I know there are several windows users that do this sort of thing and I just wondered if there were any open source equivalents
<Amoz> but the content can be distributed in a lot of different ways
<ikonia> MaindotC: have you looked at squid or iptables to act as a controlled proxy or forwarder ?
<MaindotC> is there someway to squelch people in this chat
<MaindotC> I tried /squelch but that doesn't seem to work
<Amoz> MaindotC, don't be rude
<MaindotC> i found it
<MaindotC> Amoz: if you don't know of any off the top of your head it's cool - I just thought of the 1K users in here maybe
<MaindotC> one of them was a savvy streamer
<miniuser> very quiet on the linux front
<miniuser> want to play games? buy a windo..errr.. xbox 360
<ericenns> what would you recommend for serial connection
<tezq> hi, i messed up the /etc/inittab, can anybody paste the content of the file, please ?
<Pici> tezq: There is no /etc/inittab on Ubuntu by default.
<tezq> Pici: oh, sorry, i didn't notice that.
<MaindotC> ericenns: hold on I know a great application
<ikonia> ericenns: minicom
<umkvec> 1
<coolpro> Hello, anyone could help me with skype for ubuntu 8.04 and libasound2 dependency problem?
<MaindotC> ericenns: minicom
<fabio> 22:03 < fabio> hello, anyboy of you can transform ape+cue files into mp3 files?
<fabio> 22:04 < fabio> im a regular ubuntu user, but i have this issue
<fabio> 22:04 < fabio> and seems to be outdated this libraries
<fabio> 22:04 < fabio> please guys
<ericenns> yeah trying that but it's not working hmm must be another issue
<FloodBot4> fabio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaindotC> ericenns: perfect for sending commands to an rs-232 interface
<MaindotC> ericenns: what's the problem ? PM me if you'd like
<ikonia> MaindotC: we keep support in the main channel please.
<miniuser> coolpro, upgrade .. or if you hae a sh1t load of harddisk that takes time to move ..don't use skype on there .. is closed source and soem say it might be CIA,TSA, NSA, or chinese comglomarate
<ikonia> MaindotC: control your language please, keep it clean in this channel
<ikonia> MaindotC: sorry- not you
<ikonia> miniuser: control your language please, keep it clean in this channel
<coolpro> miniuser: I need to contact my mom. :D what should I upgrade, the libasound2 library?
<ericenns> problem is I have a HP procurve switch connect to a rs-232 to ethernet then back to a rs-232 connect to my dell machine but I can't get into the console in ubuntu
<unam3> Im in need of real sincere help, I have deleted 2 years of work, and I dont know how..... I need to do a file recovery and I dont know whats best or what to do could someone please help me..... I never loose my groove but now I have.....
<miniuser> coolpro, invite your mom here and /pm her :D
<shcherbak> unam3: seluth kit
<unam3> what's that ?
<shcherbak> unam3: seluth kit, try backtrack4
<shcherbak> !bt4 | unam3
<shcherbak> !bt > shauntain
<shcherbak> !bt > shcherbak
<coolpro> miniuser: she doesn't even know the term IRC or what is the difference between hardware or software. :}
<xuodin> bt4?
<coolpro> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2 :/
<shcherbak> unam3: backthrack is complete suite (linux disto), eventually there is good how to in forum about data recovery
<Pici> !backtrack | shcherbak
<ubottu> shcherbak: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<shcherbak> i swear ubottu knew about backtrack before
<unam3> shcherbak: so what run, backtrack and what ? Im really freak't out
<shcherbak> Pici: thx
<shcherbak> unam3: one moment
<xuodin> shcherbak: thanks, but i use it in other purposes
<gregL> ! fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xuodin> shcherbak: legal, ofc
<blackxored> hi i'm seeking for a good media streaming solution, preferring a LAMP interface, kinda like I can host video content, which can be selected through a web interface and the like
<shcherbak> unam3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ikonia> blackxored: I'd check out some php projects, search for youtube clones
<blackxored> ikonia, any names come to mind ???
<ikonia> blackxored: not aware of any
<miniuser> coolpro, dont say that .. your mom is smarter then you think ^_^
<blackxored> ikonia, ok i'll try this phpmotion then
 * hashashin nas
<anatoly_> brb
<Hc96> hi! I'm using Xubuntu 10.10. What package should I install to get starttls?
<ikonia> Hc96: get it in what ?
<kermit> what is the first shell script that runs at boot?  i need to make a shell run there because the boot sequence hangs.
<goltoof> anyone err someone know how to get more visuals from gnomeplayer?
<xuodin> i have a problem with the boot of the x64 edition of ubuntu, as soon as I turn on proprietary drivers, the boot comes in low graphich mode, any advices? the version is 10.04
<goltoof> i like the ones i got, want more
<Hc96> ikonia, to have it available on my system
<ikonia> Hc96: for what application
<Hc96> ikonia, emacs with gnus
<ikonia> Hc96: have you started for starttls in the package manager ?
<Hc96> ikonia, yes, I looked into synaptic, but there is no package called starttls or sth
<ikonia> !info starttls
<ubottu> Package starttls does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> that's odd
<ikonia> Hc96: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/starttls/0.10-3
<oldschool> mneptok are you around ?
<Hc96> ikonia, so I have do compile and make install it myself?
<ikonia> Hc96: I'm quite surprised by that
<Hc96> me too
<bazhang> !find starttls
<ubottu> File starttls found in emacs-snapshot-common, emacs-snapshot-el, emacs22-common, emacs22-el, emacs23-common, emacs23-el, gnus, ri1.8, ri1.9.1, sendmail-base (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=starttls&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<mneptok> oldschool: for certain definitions of "around," yes. i'm on a confcall.
<shodue> How can I create a CRON automation to SSH to a remote server and RSYNC files back to the appache folder on the client server (/var/www/   -- which is owned by root) ?
<xuodin> when i enable the accelerator driver, the system comes in the low graphic mode on x64 edition. need help.
<linxeh> shodue: cron for root, using rsync as the command ?
<linxeh> oh I see
<rclauff> @shodue I would create a cert for the root user or create another user to mimic root and create a cert for that without a password and then just setup a cron to rsync whatever files
<linxeh> why cant you rsync from your current machine ?
<linxeh> why do you need to rsync back from the machine? why cant you just directly rsync over ssh ?
<shodue> linxeh, I know how to do this manually, but that requires me to enter a password when I SSH to the remote server, and a password to write to the /var/ww/ folder. I'm not sure how to automate password inputs
<Guest10944> while on k3b how do you make an mp3 cd? is it a data project?
<linxeh> shodue: set up certificates
<rclauff> to get rid of the password prompt use the created certs
<rclauff> just make them so they dont have a passphrase associated
<linxeh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<linxeh> read that
<rclauff> I use this on all my rsyncs
<akoskm> hi! does anybody know where "libQtMultimedia.so" disappeared?
<Hc96> ikonia, my sendmail-base does not contain it
<shodue> linxeh, rclauff , I don't know anything about certifications
<shodue> I've never heard of them
<linxeh> shodue: so read this and learn https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ebeldur> Hola a todos
<naro> while on k3b how do you make an mp3 cd? is it a data project?
<linxeh> naro: yes
<rclauff> @shodue check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
 * linxeh looks at rclauff !
<linxeh> :P
<ThingFalseFlag> Some people seem intent on starting a war by firing at South Korean territory, don't jump to conclusions yet.
<naro> linxeh: thank you.
<ebeldur> ¿Hay alguien ahí?
<rclauff> i figured a few is better than one
<rclauff> :)
<linxeh> naro: unless you mean a normal audio CD from mp3 files?
<linxeh> :)
<ThingFalseFlag> Third parties other than North Korea itself have been known to stage false flag operations in the past to justify attacking other countries, replace their governments and install a government that do the bidding of the government that installed them.
<naro> linxeh: no i want a lot of songs on it
<DasEi> ThingFalseFlag: wrong chan here
<shodue> linxeh, rclauff , cool thank you guys! that looks helpful.
<DasEi> ThingFalseFlag: try ##politics
<naro> linxeh: but to play on a cd player that accepts mp3
<ThingFalseFlag> Dasei thx for the reminder anyway, I'm done
<Toph> naro,,, in what format are the files you want to copy to cd?
<jk_> !es ebeldur
<xuodin> ThingFalseFlag: you are apsolutely right
<netzapper> anybody here have any experience getting corosync and pacemaker running on ubuntu server?
<oldschool> mneptok ok wanted to see if you can help me out again you help me out yesterday with installing the new transmission ubuntu 8.4 i dont know if you remember if you have time let me know later when your not bizzy if you can help me out again :)
<naro> toph: they are all in mp3 format already
<mneptok> oldschool: claro
<Toph> naro,,, ok,, data cd then
<naro> Toph: thanks
<oldschool> claro ?
<jk_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Toph> naro,,, np
<oldschool> mneptok what claro ?
<oldschool> whats that
<mneptok> oldschool: Spanish. "cool, understood."
<oldschool> mneptok yes i know now am spanish to just dont read spanish good
<sjm> dajhorn, thanks about the wireless earlier.  I had to add in some wpa_supplicant foo and remove network-manager, but you got me started in the right direction.  Thanks again.
<Mike632T> Ho do I track any bugs I've reported using launchpad (would like list of all bugs I reported)...?
<guntbert> Mike632T: go to "your" page, on the right side select "bugs"...
<xuodin> guys, i need help. after enabling proprietary driver for nvidia gt320m, i can only boot in low graphic mode on 64bit. help?
<Guest62581> hey guys, how do I downgrade the kernel in Ubuntu?  Seems 2.6.32 and ESXi 4.1 dont get along (known issue it seems).
<Chillance> so, gparted asks me what kind of partition table I should use.. MSDOS is fine?
<Chillance> or too old school?
<Toph> Chillance,,, for what OS?
<Chillance> Well, Ubuntu..
<Toph> use ext3 or ext4
<ohai> # @ toph
<Toph> MSdos is microsoft
<Mike632T> guntbert: Bingo (many thanks..)
<Chillance> I'm talking about partition table, not file system..
<xuodin> could it bee a problem with xconf file?
<guntbert> Mike632T: you're welcome :-)
<rww> Chillance: msdos is fine, yes
<Toph> Chillance,,, ok,, i'll await another answer
<bastidrazor> Guest62581: install an earlier version via synaptic ..after booting into the older kernel uninstall the version that you don't want.
<Chillance> msdos, amiga, aix, bsd..
<ikonia> Chillance: whats the question
<Chillance> which one should I pick?
<rww> Chillance: msdos
<Chillance> ok
<Chillance> thanks
<Guest62581> bastidrazor: I've been trying but I dont see an option to downgrade, only uninstall.
<bastidrazor> Guest62581: you don't downgrade a kernel, you 'install or uninstall' them. search for linux-image in synaptic and you will see a list of those available.
<Guest33446> hi
<shadow98> Core was generated by `/usr/sbin/apache2 -k start'.
<shadow98> Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
<shadow98> #0  0x00007f0e60680b53 in ?? () from /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<Guest62581> bastidrazor: thanks, notice all the old ones are still installed, is it good to uninstall the new one and reboot?  Does Grub need to be changed? (didnt find it'd menu.lst file)
<bastidrazor> Guest62581: if you uninstall the newer kernel via synaptic then you are fine. it will make the changes necessary.
<Guest62581> bastidrazor: thanks.
<bastidrazor> Guest62581: you're welcome.
<Guest62581> :)
<akoskm>  hi! does anybody know where "libQtMultimedia.so" disappeared?
<Toph> rww,,, when partitioning a drive, I've never been asked about a partition table. Where does that come in?
<wolfric> i do mail root (prompts for subject) test subject (blank) i write a message and go ctrl+d (prompts for cc)i type in wolfric and try enter and ctrl+d but it's just stuck... how do i continue
<rclauff> Has anyone had any issues with the HP alps touchpad not being recognized as a touchpad?
<xuodin> rclauff: ubuntu???
<rclauff> @xuodin yes, in ubuntu 10.4
<rww> Toph: If you click the New partition table button ;P
<share_> what is "apply permissions to enclosed files" ?
<xuodin> rclauff: i had the same thing with multipad in ubuntu 10.4 x64, but i haven`t manage to solve it
<Toph> rww,,, ok,, i see it now,, default is msdos
<rww> yep, and that's what most people need
<Toph> i see
<mernilio> Hi all! :-)
<xuodin> rclauff: can it at least see that ps2 port is active?
<Benkinooby> hi i want to use nautilus instead of filezilla, but when is type to location sftp://username@server.com i get a pop-up that something wants to acces my keyring and that i sould enter my pw to unlock it. doing so makes it to reapear. when caceling, i get prompted for the password for the ftp server, but when i enter it it says either password denied or location can not be dispayed. i used the infos from filezilla, wich works like charm. any
<Benkinooby> ideas?
<Supari> hello i am getting /proc/mounts no such file when i try to boot lucid LTS
<Supari> i installed the system using chroot from an exsisting usb flash drive
<Supari> any tips ?
<rclauff> @xuodin I was watching this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550625 and it ends that it was patched and fixed in the updates yet I have updated to current and still have not fixed it, I have even ran a current livecd and it still isn't recognized as well.  Its a raging pain in my ass when I am typing a document or in a web page because it jumps all over the damn place.
<shane4ubuntu> !chroot | Supari
<ubottu> Supari: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<spidy> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 89.3% free] disk[Total: 34.8GB, 88.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<spidy> yo
<spidy> =)
<FloodBot4> spidy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: you are not mounting everything before chrooting
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: see the link above
<Supari> shane i mount the proc sys and dev prior to chrooting into the system
<xuodin> rclauff: maybe maverick edition could solve this?
<kermit> would uninstalling apparmor make my system not boot?
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: here is what I do, obviously you need to edit the details      mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/slack && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/slack/dev && mount -t proc none /mnt/slack/proc && chroot /mnt/slack /bin/bash
<Supari> thanks shane let me try that
<rclauff> @xuodin I was going to try it, I just haven't gotten around to trying it yet.
<xuodin> rclauff: maybe it works, dunno know. i just turned my off so it doesn`t bug me.
<xuodin> rclauff: good luck with it :)
<Toph> of what value is a traceroute. i usually get about 15 host names and then couple dozen 'no' so i never arrive to where the ip origionates
<Benkinooby> hi i want to use nautilus instead of filezilla, but when is type to location sftp://username@server.com i get a pop-up that something wants to acces my keyring and that i sould enter my pw to unlock it. doing so makes it to reapear. when caceling, i get prompted for the password for the ftp server, but when i enter it it says either password denied or location can not be dispayed. i used the infos from filezilla, wich works like charm. any
<Benkinooby> ideas?
<_jesse_> Toph: that isn't traceroute's fault :P some routers just drop that traffic
<Tweaky> hi everyone. when i go to places in the top panel and choose any options there (Home folder, downloads, pictures, etc) it opens movie player instead of going to that place. any idea how i can fix this? i also dont know how it got that way :/
<_jesse_> Toph: particularly if you hit a firewall or something, what are you trying to do?
<Toph> _jesse_,,, i see,, and if one drops it, you are hooped from there on?
<_jesse_> Toph: well traceroute sends packets to each router along the path
<xuodin> Tweaky: delete that menu and put a new drawer with the sam funcion
<Supari> shane4ubuntu im in the system i see the proc/mounts file is there anything i need to do now or do i just shutdown
<Tweaky> xuodin: how do i remove and replace places?
<Toph> _jesse_,,, i'm not trying to do anything complicated,, just wondering , expecially on irc, where an ip origionates
<Supari> reason why i am asking is because i got the same exact files and setup when i chrooted using the install guide
<rclauff> @xuodin I hopefully will be able to give you good news
<Supari> normall i exited the chroot and shutdown the system then rebooted
<_jesse_> Toph: I'm not sure I know what you mean by, 'where it originates'
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: let me double check, I scripted my stuff out, but I'm pretty sure I umounted things in the same order.
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: I mean reverse order. :)
<_jesse_> Toph: you can read how traceroute works on the wikipedia article, but it essentially sends packets with increasing TTLs to map out the path (since the router will return an error message when TTL is decremented to 0)
<Toph> _jesse_,,, for example,, my ISP is in Calgary,,, so someone in Russia should be able to determine i'm in this area, not?
<xuodin> Tweaky: RMB - delete of panel - then it should reappear in main gnome menu and then you just add it back to the panel
<_jesse_> Toph: you can use geoip services for that sort of thing
<_jesse_> Toph: traceroute doesn't give that kind of information
<Toph> i see
<Toph> i'll check out geoip
<wolfric> i do mail root (prompts for subject) test subject (blank) i write a message and go ctrl+d (prompts for cc)i type in wolfric and try enter and ctrl+d but it's just stuck... how do i continue
<_jesse_> Toph: try http://www.maxmind.com/app/locate_my_ip e.g.
<A_New_Server> How would I open the current directory in my terminal in my file browser?
<Tweaky> xuodin: hm i removed and re added but to no change. maybe its a file type association
<Toph> _jesse_,,, thanks
<tezq> hi, anyone use the dm slim ? i want it to start a default session awesome, it doesn't work. according to the mannual, modify the 'sessions' line of /etc/slim.conf and the first name 'awesome' should be the default session, but it's not
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: here is my script for doing that, once again, the details would  need to be edited:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/535677/
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: but it makes life easier, if you script it out, you can delete the commented lines, they were from before
<Toph> _jesse_,,, ok,, it identified my IP,, i assume, if i purchase the program it would do the same for any IP i typed in?
<_jesse_> Toph: you can use the demo too, but yeah, essentially
<Toph> ok
<_jesse_> Toph: you can look up 25/day with the demo, not sure what your ultimate goal is
<xuodin> Tweaky: maybe, try to remove movie player and then put it back on
<Toph> _jesse_,,, my goal is probably closer to 1 a week
<_jesse_> Toph: ah then you'll be fine with that :)
<vandyk> Hello! Anybody can help me to share my internet conection?
<Guest33446> just saw a movie the social network did not see it necessary ???
<bazhang> !ics | vandyk
<Supari> thanks shane
<ubottu> vandyk: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<vandyk> i already try
<Supari> i will test it now and let u know
<vandyk> but doesnt work
<bazhang> !ot | Guest33446
<ubottu> Guest33446: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest33446> vandyk, on ubuntu u mean?
<vandyk> im using Xubuntu, but i think Ubuntu and Xubuntu using the same network software
<Guest33446> yes
<bazhang> vandyk, "doesn't work" is not very descriptive for troubleshooting purposes
<Guest33446> so u want to share your internet
<vandyk> i cant conect to internet in the client PC's
<Guest33446> so where is your internet connect to your ubuntu i mean your modem
<Guest33446> or a router
<Guest33446> vandyk, you there
<vandyk> Yes
<vandyk> i will explain my setup
<Guest33446> okay the tell me
<shane4ubuntu> !who | vandyk
<ubottu> vandyk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tlchack5> hey, I accidently removed all the default items on the panel that come with ubuntu and I cant seem to find them when i right-click and select add to panel... how can I restore them?
<bastidrazor> !panels | tlchack5
<ubottu> tlchack5: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Benkinooby> hi i want to used sftp in nautilus. until now i used filezilla (worked!) so i am sure i habe the right login data. but in nautilus i allways get accesdd denied, server not found, or somethign like that... i once managed to do it, but i can't remeber....
<xuodin> ubottu: wish i knew that few monts ago....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vandyk> I using this PC as a server, this PC are conected to internet via WLAN, i want to share my WLAN internet to other PC's, im using a router (configured as a switch) and the clients and this PC are conected to the switch
<tlchack5> bastidrazor: my hero
<bastidrazor> tlchack5: i just know the ubottu factoid, someone else wrote it.
<MatterOfFact> A question: I've added three mail accounts on Evolution, but two of them are mixed and mail from both of them go to the same inbox. How can I separate them?
<area51pilot> MatterOFFact: setup a rule to check new mail and move it to a specified folder
<area51pilot> I have IMAP-xchg-POP3 all going to specialized folders
<MatterOfFact> Alright. Can do. But is there no way to configure them so they have different inboxes? The third account is on its own hierarchy. And that's how it was on Thunderbird by default.
<Benkinooby> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 1138 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<Benkinooby> neat
<jose__> hola
<m_fulder> Im trying to get -geometry 1600x1200 but it seems only to upscale the resolution...how do I do so it changes my resolution instead??
<m_fulder> set -geomtry 1600x1200 with X11vnc   *
<noagl> programs using audio output (lmms, rhythmbox) die suddenly. which logfile could tell what happened?
<Benkinooby> dmsg?
<sbeck> +e
<sbeck> dmesg
<ty_> vandyk, sorry are you there
<ty_> i lost my connection
<MatterOfFact> Do filter rules in Evolution work only for mail sent after they're implemented or they work retroactively too?
<ty_> vandyk, have you fixed it
<Ginbun2> I have problem with my wireless card. it has detected all my wireless netowrks but can't conenct to any. it keeps asking me for password..  it also failed to connect to an open network
<m_fulder> someone in here?
<m_fulder> Im using tightVNC
<groundx> hello everyone
<shodue> linxeh, rclauff,   Hey guys, I set up an ssh public/private key for my remote server that I am accessing with RSYNC over SSH.   How should I configure this to RSYNC to a folder that is owned by ROOT? Should I just change the permissions of that folder, or is there a better option?
<m_fulder> but it seems like it's not affecting my real comp :S .. i.e if I startup a program it doesn't get started up in the real comp...why is that? :(:(
<Conor_Morgan> Hi, I have a "small" problem. Ive got a brand new reinstall of my VPS, There is no logging what so ever going on. All logs are empty. Any ideas?
<toxictux> Conor_Morgan, pgrep -l syslog
<Conor_Morgan> toxictux: running
<Conor_Morgan> toxictux: no output
<toxictux> Conor_Morgan, that should mean you aint got a loging daemon running
<Conor_Morgan> toxictux: Ah, that would be why. How do I fire it up?
<groundx> I am trying to setup rutorrent, im my remote box, and I was having a bunch of issues, I was wondering if anyone could shed some light and give me a hand setting it up. Id very much appreciate it. When someone has time :)
<rclauff> @shodue  no, what you want to do is create the key FOR root and give it no password and then put the public key on the opposing server and then just run the rsync as root.  It will run the rsync and it will be through an encrypted ssh and because of the keys now you wont be prompted for any password.
<Amoz> groundx, what's the problem?
<toxictux> Conor_Morgan, try sudo apt-get install rsyslog
<groundx> well im following this guide here http://forums.rutorrent.org/index.php?topic=256.0
<Conor_Morgan> toxictux: Ok, installed rsyslog.
<shodue> rclauff, I see, I set up the key for my user--not root.    Is the process the same but just change the username? Do I have to login as root, or do this as SUDO?
<groundx> trying to setup rutorrent, its setup but I have error 503, and I cannot seem to get the plugins to work. Im not quite sure why.
<Amoz> groundx, pm
<deamonunix> anyone know good way to make a mod live cd? I looked it up on forms but I want something little easier
<toxictux> Conor_Morgan, look if its running and look if there is something in the logs now
<Conor_Morgan> toxictux: ok, Rsyslog is running, Logs are filling.
<Conor_Morgan> toxictux, You are a godsend my freind. Thanks for help
<toxictux> Connor1, install logrotate too
<ActionParsnip> groundx: transmission can be used headlessly if you want, its a little easier
<Connor1> Hi toxictux
<Conor_Morgan> Logrotate installed as it was a prereq
<toxictux> Conor_Morgan, ok
<toxictux> Connor1, sorry
<Connor1> Yeah you better be
<toxictux> Connor1, hope i didnt wake you up
<Connor1> toxictux you better not have
<rclauff> @shodue what you need to do is put the key into the .ssh/authorized keys directory like it says in the documentation, you just have to do it for the root user, then just test it by sshing to the machine as root and see if it works
<Supari> shane4ubuntu i still get the proc errors
<Supari> i did excatly as your script and replaced the drive and mount locations
<Supari> mounted fine chrooted fine but still no boot
<Zaehlas> Greetings.  Just installed 10.10 netbook version for my new computer with Acer T230H touchscreen, and am running into a few minor issues with the touchscreen.
<c00kiemon5ter> hi all, to remove some old kernel I just delete it from /boot and then run update-grub. Is that all ?
<digdeep> hi, I upgrade ubuntu 10.10 to linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic. It says "modprobe vloopback fails" (not able to boot into the graphical interface)
<allure> Is ubuntu 10.10 having common video and flash lagging issues that I don't know of?
<guampa> c00kiemon5ter: if it's installed via apt better use some apt compatible removal
<xangua> allure: flash sucks in linux
<shodue> rclauff, Do I need to switch to be the root user? I thought you cannot do this in Ubuntu.   The instructions just had me type the command "ssh-keygen -t rsa" , that set up my key pair.
<allure> xangua: yeah, I always knew that, but now videos I downloaded are lagging a lot too
<c00kiemon5ter> guampa: it's just the updates, that leave the old kernels there
<trism> c00kiemon5ter: don't delete the kernels from /boot, uninstall the linux-image- packages for the versions you want to remove
<guampa> c00kiemon5ter: it's not for your system stability, its for apts database coherency
<ubuntero> c00kiemon5ter, to remove all old kernels run this: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<allure> no one else is having problems with video playback on ubuntu 10.10?
<bastidrazor> shodue: what directory are you rsync'ing stuff too that is owned by root? i also think rclauff's idea is a poor one.
<guampa> if you had installed them by hand there would be no prob
<c00kiemon5ter> ubuntero: wo :D
<c00kiemon5ter> guampa: alright, I get it, thanks :)
<Zaehlas> allure: I have two fresh installs of 10.10, one netbook, one desktop, and both run vdeo playback and flash with no problems
<shodue> bastidrazor, i'm rsyncing to /var/www/
<digdeep> does anyone upgrade to linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic?
<rclauff> @shodue you dont have to log onto root just put it in that folder
<allure> Zaehlas: are those machines running with a nvidia card?
<ira> digdeep I have
<bastidrazor> shodue: you can chown that directory to your user .. i have mine as myusername:www-data and all things work fine
<shodue> bastidrazor, that's what I was thinking
<digdeep> ira: but do you have any problem?
<H3r0> hi ppl
<H3r0> can someone help me?
<guampa> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ira> djgdeep so far no
<rclauff> @shodue if you don't need to rsync it as root, DON't.  I agree with bast.  You just need to use a username that can backup that directory, but use the cert and put it in that users .ssh/authorized users directory. etc  /username/.ssh/authorized_users
<Zaehlas> allure: one is a laptop with nvidia, the other is a sorta desktop, but built in intel graphic card
<H3r0> I try to connect my phone to my pc (ubuntu) and it isn't identify it and mount it
<H3r0> what should I do?
<Zzeiss> where does Ubuntu Studio keep it's grub.conf now?
<allure> Zaehlas: thank you...
<bastidrazor> !grub2 | Zzeiss :: read this for grub help
<ubottu> Zzeiss :: read this for grub help: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rclauff> @shodue  I was under the impression that you were rsyncing something that had to be owned by root.
<shodue> bastidrazor, rclauff    I see, I'll just chown the directory in that case.      Going back to the RSA Keys I set up for myusername, should I have not set up a passphrase (I did) ? When I logged into the remote server with SSH, it prompted for the passphrase, but the next time I logged in it didn't prompt for the passphrase. Will it ask for the passphrase ever again?
<H3r0> I try to connect my phone to my pc (ubuntu) and it isn't identify it and mount it
<H3r0> what should I do?
<Zaehlas> Any chance I could get help with figuring out why cursor position on T230H touchscreen won't "update" with a single finger click, but will with a drag?
<guampa> H3r0: model? usb or bluetooth?
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: then I'm going to have to think that there is problems with the environment
<H3r0> guampa- usb samsung magic touch
<ariefbayu_> hi there, quick question: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter << What software did they use to draw all these ui design?
<bastidrazor> shodue: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152   this is for passwordless ssh/scp whathave you. and having a blank passphrase is the method they suggest.
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: that is what your trying to chroot into, probably has issues, or something is not right with it, btw it won't boot, you will have terminal access only to that os
<Sickler> hey i just installed the ati driver from the ati website but under system i get two ati control centers, how do i remove one?
<H3r0> guampa - ?
<Supari> shane just wount boot
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: what do you mean boot?
<guampa> H3r0: i dont own you phone, if you don't do the search, have patience while i do it
<Sickler> hey i just installed the ati driver from the ati website but under system i get two ati control centers, how do i remove one?
<vandyk_> TheSheep?
<ProtiK> Hey, is this the support channel?
<Supari> says /proc/mounts no such file
<H3r0> guampa - K
<shane4ubuntu> !who | Supari
<ubottu> Supari: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<aeon-ltd> ProtiK: for ubuntu, yes
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: use the tab to complete the nick
<ProtiK> Great
<Supari> yeah i will shane4ubuntu
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: can you pastebin the edited script?
<rclauff> @shodue it will prompt, you have to redo the cert without a passphrase.  I would personally chown the directory to some usergroup and then just put yourself in that group, but thats just me.
<Supari> shane4ubuntu i did not edit the script i just executed the commands in order but before doing so i edited the device and mount locations
<Sickler> hey i just installed the ati driver from the ati website but under system i get two ati control centers, how do i remove one?
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: can you paste the one command that didn't work and the error?
<Zzeiss> bastidrazor: Ahhh... very interesting.  I was unaware of grub2.  Thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: if it is only one line you can do it here.
<bastidrazor> Zzeiss: its the new and improved :) good luck
<quietone> how do I subscribe to the ubuntu classroom schedule, a google calendar, with evolution?
<linuxpusher> Hi all, my minimize maximize and close buttons are missing when I open any app. searched wiki no luck forget command in terminal to fix buttons. please help. Thanks
<ProtiK> I'm having a problem. I've been trying to install Ubuntu netbook edition onto my netbook for awhile now, but I'm having a problem. I installed it onto a flash drive using the Universal USB installed, and I boot from it fine. However, when I get into the OS and I click the install button, then click the next button to start the installation, it basically freezes. I can still move the cursor...
<ProtiK> ...and it shows a loading icon, so it didn't completely crash (I think). I left it on all night just in case it was going extremely slow and nothing happened. Can anyone help me with this?
<Sickler> hey i just installed the ati driver from the ati website but under system i get two ati control centers, how do i remove one?
<shane4ubuntu> Sickler: there are two because one is with root privileges that allows you to actually edit things.
<AR_> HOW DO I MAKE UBUTNU FASTER
<Sickler> shane4ubuntu,  correction then i have 4
<guampa> H3r0: http://tuxmobil.org/phones_survey_samsung.html
<guampa> H3r0: also http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/usb-data-transfer-cable-with-samsung-phone-678171/
<bastidrazor> Sickler: right click on  Applications > Edit Menu   navigate to the menu that has control center and uncheck one.
<pietro10> Hi. When I have JACK on  I don't hear any audio output from anything anymore. jackd1 (I still need portaudio) tied to alsa on the default device. What gives and is there a Ubuntu way to fix it?
<bazhang> AR_, without caps
<shane4ubuntu> Sickler: if you want to remove one, right click on menus and select edit
<Supari> shane4ubuntu mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/installer && mount -o bind  /dev /mnt/installer/dev && mount -t proc none /mnt/installer/proc && chroot /mnt/installer /bin/bash && umount /mnt/installer/dev && umont /mnt/installer/proc && unmount /mnt/installer && reboot
<shane4ubuntu> Sickler: that is odd you have 4 of them.
<pietro10> AR_: when is it slow?
<Supari> shane4ubuntu hold that thought ill brb :D
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: you don't need reboot
<guampa> H3r0: i agree with the second link: it may be easier to go with bt
<ProtiK> Anyone?
<Sickler> shane4ubuntu, , i installed it from the ati site and not the repos; thats my guess
<shane4ubuntu> Sickler: did you install it twice???  I have installed many times from ati site, with no probs
<Sickler> nope
<Sickler> shane4ubuntu,  nope
<zetheroo1> this is getting more and more annoying ... it used to be when I booted into Ubuntu that I had to unlock the keyring just once .. now I have to do it 3 times - not nice!
<ProtiK> Alright, I'll try another channel then. Thanks for the help
<TrhinocerosRex> howdy all
<shane4ubuntu> Sickler: that is odd, but should be simple to remove with right click on menu and edit.
<shane4ubuntu> Sickler: actually, just uncheck the box, that will hide one, incase one works
<shane4ubuntu> Sickler: incase they are different, and one is defective
<Sickler> shane4ubuntu,  ok thx
<pietro10> Hi. When I have JACK on  I don't hear any audio output from anything anymore. jackd1 (I still need portaudio) tied to alsa on the default device. What gives and is there a Ubuntu way to fix it?
<aeon-ltd> ProtiK: md5sum check the iso
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | ProtiK
<ubottu> ProtiK: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TrhinocerosRex> can anyone here point me to a good in depth guide to firestarter (most of my searches return how to install it, that's done)
<ProtiK> Thanks aeon-ltd
<linuxpusher> TrhinocerosRex, firestarter help tab home page
 * TrhinocerosRex feels like a fool
<TrhinocerosRex> thanks linuxpusher
<ariefbayu_> hi there, quick question: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter << What software did they use to draw all these ui design?
<aussa> hi, is there a web that can help me install a hp webcam
<linuxpusher> TrhinocerosRex, firestarter help tab online. your welcome
<coz_> aussa,  do you have the model number of the webcam?
<bratkartoffel> hello
<bratkartoffel> im trying to install ubuntu on my netbook but all i get is a black screen with a blinking cursor when i insert the usb install stick
<ProtiK> aeon-ltd: winMD5Sum says that the hashes are the same.
<bratkartoffel> is there a fix for this?
<TrhinocerosRex> bratkartoffel: how did you create the USB install?
<bratkartoffel> i created it using the usb-installer exe
<TrhinocerosRex> on a windows machine yes?
<bratkartoffel> yep
<Supari> shane4ubuntu did you check the commands ?
<aeon-ltd> ProtiK: hmmm, is the usb stick fine in all other uses?
<TrhinocerosRex> bratkartoffel:  I had this happen before, I used unetbootin last time and it worked fine for me
<ProtiK> Yeah
<ProtiK> aeon-ltd: Yeah
<bratkartoffel> when i boot from the usb stick it says "syslinux blablabla ...." and then the screen goes black and a blinking cursor appears
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: yes,that is a mess, what are you trying to do?
<TrhinocerosRex> bratkartoffel: might want to try unetbootin to create the bootable install
<aeon-ltd> ProtiK: what netbook is this?
<rinku_kokiri> what's with #ubuntu-unregged?
<pietro10> different question
<pietro10> what's the license on the Ubuntu sound effects?
<ProtiK> aeon-ltd: Asus Aspire One ZG8
<rinku_kokiri> Hei, What's with the name of the room?
<rinku_kokiri> why it ubuntu-unregged?
<Supari> shane4ubuntu i just installed ubuntu lucid on my appletv... i then got grub working. upon boot the mach_kernel executes and finds the grub config i even see that it finds it but then it just drops to the proc mount error
<rinku_kokiri> fyne
<maco> rinku_kokiri: it's for unregistered users
<rinku_kokiri> well i'm registered, so why am i here
<maco> rinku_kokiri: you're in #ubuntu
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: I don't think you understand chrooting
<pietro10> you may have been bounced from there to here
<pietro10> but you're here now
<shane4ubuntu> !chroot | Supari
<ubottu> Supari: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<rinku_kokiri> That's not what the title bar says
<Pici> rinku_kokiri: Its #ubuntu, I assure you. You may be looking at part of the modes that we have set here.
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: I can't really help you with that, you can read that link about chrooting.
<aeon-ltd> ProtiK: checking it out now, it has pretty standard hardware (unless you've changed something), so most likely its a bug in the installer, try the regular iso
<howlymowly> short question:   I just reinstalled my system and used "home directory encryption" ...  now I have the question:  in case I have to restore my home directory...  how do I decrypt my own files?
<howlymowly> for example after a reinstallation of my system...
<nomad> hello all
<nomad> wubi is a piece of trash
<ProtiK> aeon-ltd: The desktop iso?
<nomad> why is it even included at all?
<nomad> why not just have everyone get a CD?
<Supari> shane4ubuntu i have followed this
<Supari> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<aeon-ltd> ProtiK: yeah and just install unity post install
<ProtiK> aeon-ltd: What's that?
<shane4ubuntu> aeon-ltd: was he booting from USB?  I found the installer has probs, I had to boot off CD, but if it is netbook, I'm not sure what he will do.
<pietro10> nomad: likely to avoid people wiping their windows partitions by mistake and then yelling at  Canonical because they lost their data
<aeon-ltd> shane4ubuntu: yes
<nomad> but wubi doesnt work at all
<nomad> i got wubi from the wubi site
<pietro10> it's still called wubi?
<shane4ubuntu> aeon-ltd: eek, good luck. :)  I was disappointed with the USB boot thing this time.
<aeon-ltd> ProtiK: unity is basically what separates unr from ubuntu, but i think the latest ubuntu has unity anyway
<nomad> that piece of trash wants to download 10.04.1
<nomad> i downloaded  10.10 iso and put it in the same folder as wubi
<pietro10> aeon-ltd: next version
<nomad> wubi still wants to download 10.04
<aeon-ltd> pietro10: thanks for the correction
<pietro10> nomad: the 10.10 ISO has the latest wubi on it already
<nomad> this wubi is telling me "It's 10.04.01 or GTFO"
<nomad> i know
<nomad> i tried that one too before
<ProtiK> aeon-ltd: Alright, thanks. What are the differences between the netbook and desktop version?
<nomad> the installation ran
<TrhinocerosRex> thanks!
<xangua> !language | nomad
<nomad> then when rebooting
<ubottu> nomad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aeon-ltd> ProtiK: just that and a few packages
<nomad> before trying that wubi
<nomad> i tried the wubi that comes with the iso
<nomad> it didnt install ubuntu
<pietro10> nomad: maybe you should talk to the Wubi maintainers then
<nomad> after rebooting the boot options were the same
<pietro10> it may as well be something with your system
<nomad> who are they?
<nomad> what?
<pietro10> I don't know, sorry
<nomad> what could be
<shane4ubuntu> Supari: sorry I'm not sure what to tell you, I didn't realize you were trying to do an install.
<nomad> how do i talk to the wubi team?
<pietro10> I myself did try wubi at first but my XP install had my username as Consumer and not my first name and that was annoying wihen Wuby went with that by default
<pietro10> so
<nomad> stupid wubi from the wubi site INSISTS in downloading 10.04.1 even if 10.10 iso is there
<pietro10> (for this laptop)
<pietro10> nomad: if you have broadband then you could update-manager -d from within 10.04 =P
<bratkartoffel> thanks guys ... unetbootin worked! seems like the win32-image thingy is a piece of garbage
<Supari> shane4ubuntu its actually already installed just has the proc/mounts issue
<pietro10> bratkartoffel: great
<nomad> im not installing 10.04
<nomad> im not doing what wubi tells me
<pietro10> then just use the ubuntu installer
<radiomark> Hi, what Ubuntu should I run on a low spec machine? It's a dual Celeron 600, with 128Mb of RAM ?
<pietro10> 10.10's installer is smarter now :P
<nomad> you mean wubi?
<bratkartoffel> is there a difference between ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-netbook except that unity stuff?
<pietro10> though having done countless linux installs as far back as 2005 or so I can pretty much run through ane xpert install by now
<shane4ubuntu> !who | pietro10 nomad
<ubottu> pietro10 nomad: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pietro10> I have to go now anyway
<nomad> pietro10: so what installer is that
<rww> bratkartoffel: unity stuff and ubuntu-netbook includes different default applications. The underlying system is the same.
<nomad> im fed up with this
<nomad> im not burning a CD
<ty_> bratkartoffel,  i would not say there is anything else different
<xangua> then make a boot usb nomad
<nomad> not doing that either
<nomad> why cant wubi work?
<radiomark> I notice the requirements of 10.10 are listed as identical to 10.04. Are they similar? I imagined 10.10 to have higher requirements
<xangua> then do not nothing
<nomad> or why cant wubi be pulled off?
<dauthiwarlord> HELP! ... :)
<xangua> ........
<bratkartoffel> rww ty_: thank you
<rww> radiomark: yes. There weren't any changes I know of that would increase the system requirements.
<BLZbubba> is there a way to get ubuntu lucid to boot with init=/bin/sh?  i need this to happen after initrd loads the raid driver, unfortunately
<radiomark> rww: Thanks. So for my older system (Dual Celeron 600, 128Mb RAM), should I consider an older Ubuntu? Or would 10.10 be just fine?
<rww> radiomark: If you've run 10.04 on it, 10.10 should run about the same. I don't know enuogh about th Celeron line to know how fast it is.
<rww> 128MB of RAM seems low, though.
<ty_> radiomark, why dont you run xubuntu on it
<radiomark> rww: Well I know it isn't going to be very fast at all. Potentially more RAM is available
<sbeck> Absolutely, yes.
<radiomark> ty_: Ah, I didn't know about xubuntu
<bazhang> radiomark, best bet would be openbox and lxde
<freq18hz> Hi, can anyone help me out?  I have a dell inspiron 700m.  Im trying to run 10.04 on it.  Unfortunately my monitor is listed as Unknown and the max resultion I can do is 1024x.  I have tried editing xorg.conf, but if I change vesa to intel, I just get a black screen when ubuntu boots.  Can anyone please assist?
<ty_> radiomark, it is for low spec system configuration
<radiomark> i'm in a situation where my Dad's (Windows) PC has broken. I need to get him a bootable system to access the internet, on a spare PC which is kicking around back home
<linuxpusher> Hi all, my minimize maximize and close buttons are missing when I open any app. searched wiki no luck forget command in terminal to fix buttons. please help. Thanks
<dauthiwarlord> I need a guide about xorg , because mi laptop have gpu issues .. and works with fedora 14 lxde, riplinux, and this ubuntu lynx; .. but I have updates ... and I don't want to lose visibility .. or video ... I can't work with more than 800 x 600 resolution... now working with : Gnome ...!
<dauthiwarlord> How I can improve xorg to works on better ressolution ...
<ty_> radiomark, do you mean that system
<bazhang> radiomark, xubuntu is not very light.
<radiomark> ty_: Yes, I mean on the older PC. My Dad's current PC is newer, but it has BIOS beeping issues
<radi> guys, where i can find liblua package, it seems it doesnt wanna find it -.-
<radi> configure: error: Cannot find lua library. Be sure that you have installed it and set CFLAGS and LDFLAGS correctly
<radiomark> ty_: I imagined xubuntu should be slimmer than Ubuntu, is that not the case?
<freq18hz> can anyone help me with this xorg.conf resolution issue?
<ty_> radiomark can you PM me
<radi> i need at least 5.1
<Ubulindy> anyone having connection issues with ssl in 10.10?
<bazhang> radiomark, the standard xubuntu install is not expecially light or speedy
<Ubulindy> specifically XChat?
<bratkartoffel> radi: have you tried searching synaptics?
<radi> yes
<radi> and i installed a few from there
<radiomark> bazhang: Okay, thanks
<radi> but it doesnt work
<radi> pkg-config --list-all | grep lua
<radi> lua50                          lua50 - The Lua 5.0 programming language
<bazhang> radiomark, lubuntu would be though
<radi> and lua50-socket                   Lua socket - Lua socket engine
<blackshirt> good morning all
<Static1990> radi http://packages.debian.org/lenny/liblua5.1-0
<bazhang> Static1990, thats for debian; packages.ubuntu.com is for ubuntu
<linuxpusher> blackshirt, you in england?
<freq18hz> can anyone help me with this xorg.conf resolution issue?
<radi> Static1990, says a later version is already installed
<Static1990> oh
<radi> yeah, -.-
<sbeck> freq18hz, which settings does your monitor need ?
<blackshirt> linuxpusher: no....
<freq18hz> sbeck: right now my monitor shows as unknown, max res is 1024x.  I need 1280.
<sbeck> freq18hz, and which graphics card are you using ?
<freq18hz> sbeck: I believe its an intel solution.  How can I tell?
<sbeck> lspci -tvv
<fazzil> hi all
<sbeck> Enter it in terminal
<radi> Static1990, any other idea ? :)
<freq18hz> Controller +-02.0  Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device +-02.1  Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<sbeck> Yes, it's Intel Onboard graphics card.
<gabri> hi
<freq18hz> yeah, I knew it wasintel, just not which chipset
<freq18hz> sbeck: any ideas?
<linuxpusher> ! fix graphics
<linguinii> Every time I want to use skype after restarting my computer, I have to go to System > Preferences > Sound > Hardware , select my Internal Audio (the other choice being my web cam), select input, and change a value.  Is there some way to make this change permanent?
<freq18hz> ! fix graphics
<linguinii> If I don't make that change, the microphone does not work.
<radi> ok, found a newer version for maverick, hope it will work now
<blackshirt> hi
<linuxpusher> bot, fix graphics
<sbeck> freq18hz, I look.
<pablo> hey guys whats up
<androidbruce> hey guys, i have a few sound cards in my pc. how do i switch output/input devices via terminal? alsamixer?
<pablo> where can i get some help?
<linuxpusher> !fix graphics | linuxpusher
<radi> you could do it via volume thingy too
<androidbruce> radi, yeah i've been using the gui in gnome
<androidbruce> but i would like to do it super fast with terminal, and create a script
<pablo> hello wich session consumes less resources ubuntu sesion , xfce wich one?
<androidbruce> pablo, xfce
<pablo> thanks
<pablo> xfce is faster?
<radi> i donno for script, but if i was you i was gonna find a way to set for a specific application specific sound card :P
<blackshirt> what your probelm pablo :d
<androidbruce> radi, ? hmm can you elaborate?
<pablo> i just wanted to have more free memory
<androidbruce> pablo, run each desktop environment, and see what 'top' and 'free' look like
<radi> androidbruce, for example i want mplayer to use sound card 1, and firefox sound card 2
<pablo> i mean ram memory
<radi> something like that ;p
<androidbruce> radi, yeah! is that possible?
<pablo> ok
<bratkartoffel> omg unity is retarded
<radi> im sure it is
<androidbruce> bratkartoffel, +1000000
<nerdy_kid> java programs (such as atunes) gobble up my RAM and chew my CPU...is this normal?
<androidbruce> nerdy_kid, java can hog your ramz
<gabri> hi, anyone use irssi ?
<radi> i know how to do it with windows, so im sure you can do it here too
<dauthiwarlord> etc/x11/app-defaults/xditview ... can be edited for better ress ??
<nerdy_kid> androidbruce: thanks, what about the high CPU?  also normal?
<blackshirt> pable: i think xfce is more light if compared to gnome
<blackshirt> pablo: i think xfce is more light if compared to gnome
<radi> does anyone have that annoying lag with fullscreen flash animations ?
<pablo> and compared to ubuntu sesion?
<shcherbak> gabri: yes, why?
<androidbruce> radi, sometimes
<androidbruce> radi, flash+linux is usually a fail
<gabri> scherbak i have some problems with unicode utf-8
<radi> well.....
<blackshirt> :-D
<radi> it is still not possible  to use VGA's GPU for flash ?
<androidbruce> radi, flash is not gpu accelerated in 'nix yet
<gabri> shcherbak,  i have some problems with unicode utf - 8
<shcherbak> gabri: hm, never happend to me, only irssi?
<radi> androidbruce, i watched full 1080p movies with XP using my video card's GPU :P
<Gustavo_> buenas noches
<radi> cpu is 1.5ghz ^^
<androidbruce> radi, yeah i know
<heebie> Hi. i've just installed 10.10, and for some reason..after updating to the nVidia drivers from nVidia.. the system won't boot anymore.  I haven't found any fixes online other than switching back to the "nv" driver (which uses xorg's nvidia driver that doesn't support 3d or acceleration) instead… and on top of that the system just won't boot.  Has anyone else run across this?
<androidbruce> in linux it's fail
<radi> androidbruce, you can use vdpau with linux tho
<radi> but i cant fix that flash nonsense
<pablo> i have a question , when i was using ubuntu i could access my windows partition and modify the files there , but in xubuntu i cant see the windows partition there is way to fix this?
#ubuntu 2010-11-24
<dauthiwarlord> where I can change xorg resolution? .. I'm using gnome !
<shcherbak> radi: use mplayer and make sure that -vo is VX
<dauthiwarlord> top is 800 x 600
<kieppie> hi guys. does anyone know of an HTML5-based window manager?
<radi> shcherbak, you want me to use mplayer for every flash clip i watch on the net ?
<Four2zero> hello to all im trying to get my b3-db.sql properly installed into mysql so it can be created but its not working i get no output ?
<radi> i would rather just watch it from tmp folder rofl
<gl1d3r> Does anyone know how to get a password protected wifi connection working on an ubuntu server?
<shcherbak> radi: uhh, well... skipped few line,  i guess
<Gustavo_> can someone help me please I need the bcm4312.deb or at least a place where to get it I had tried every other way put I can`t get internet on my netbook
<radi> :)
<gabri> shcherbak yes, some users, that run mirc, can't read me correctly
<lyrae> i have a netbook wired to a router in another room. How can i, from this desktop, find the ip of the netbook so i can ssh into it?
<radi> oh well, at least edje compiled now
<share> hm
<heebie> lyrae: You can do an nmap of the entire network and see what IP's have active SSH ports, then try each one.
<vinooo> can you guys help me? my disable touchpad key doesnt work. dmesg: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' but i dont know its keycode and xev doesnt help
<radi> anyway, have fun, im off to bed watching Shrek :D
<Ginbun2> my laptop can't seem my samba share on my desktop pc
<lyrae> heebie, will it find the netbook if it's not but i haven't logged in yet?
<Gustavo_> can someone help me please I need the bcm4312.deb or at least a place where to get it I had tried every other way put I can`t get internet on my netbook
<heebie> vinooo: Sounds like you don't have the keyboard type set right.
<linuxpusher> Hmmmmm chow
<heebie> lyrae: If it's connected to the network & running an SSHD, it shoudl.
<vinooo> heebie, it's strange because the Touchpad on/off notification appears
<lyrae> heebie, thanks (it should be because I can putty it from windows)
<heebie> If you know the IP to get to it via putty on Windows.. you should be able to get to it form Linux as well.
<shcherbak> gabri: rather terminal setting, but not sure
<gabri> shcherbak,  okk thx
<Uggie> I'm trying to fix my sound. The thread in ubuntu forums re: doing that suggests to completely remove the alsa drivers then reinstall them. For some that means it takes the Gnome Desktop with it, and it has to be reinstalled. My question is: Will this take things such as my evolution email with it? How much will I have to restore from backups?
<heebie> Uggie: Your mail should be fine.. the configuration of your mail, and your mail itself, is likely held in your home directory.
<heebie> Uggie: But.. if you back up your home directory, and /varf/spool/mail that should take care of it.
<The_Paco> I've chown and chgrp a bunch of mp3s and a directory I want to move them to to my name and my group, but can't move them to the directory without sudo. Why?
<Ddorda_dok> hey guys. i have updated my system and since than i cant load linux kernel. i get black screen after grub loads. ideas what can i do?
<edbian> The_Paco, What are the permissions on the destination folder?
<heebie> Paco: You can't move things if they aren't owned by you.. you have to become the super-user.  Once you change the ownership to your own account & group, you should be able to move them.
<heebie> Ddorda_dok: Did you install nVidia video drivers perchance?
<Uggie> heebie: Thx. I really didn't want to hear that, but I did need to know. . .:-/
<heebie> Hi. i've just installed 10.10, and for some reason..after updating to the nVidia drivers from nVidia.. the system won't boot anymore.  I haven't found any fixes online other than switching back to the "nv" driver (which uses xorg's nvidia driver that doesn't support 3d or acceleration) instead… and on top of that the system just won't boot.  Has anyone else run across this?
<Ddorda_dok> heebie: not at all. i don't even have an nVidia card
<jellow> I need help setting up iptables i want to forward wlan0 ( Laptop wireless card ) to my PC over the eth0 interface , This is my iptables script http://pastebin.ca/2000429
<Palestine> i need help with back track distro, where i can find the bt helpers?
<The_Paco> edbian, also owned by me and in my group, also can't move it
<bonhoffer> i can't update my 7.04
<jellow> Palestine: remote-exploit i think
<The_Paco> heebie, per ls -l they're under my username and group, should be mine, and I have rwx
<Palestine> ok athank u i will try jellow
<heebie> jellow: Do you have IP forwarding turned on?
<edbian> The_Paco, Can you pastebin ls -l on the files and ls -l on the dest folder?
<heebie> Paco: then check the perms on the destination folder like someone else said.
<jellow> Palestine: it's not the help channel any more look at topic
<bonhoffer> current dist not found in meta-release file
<bonhoffer> any thoughts?
<jellow> heebie: no let me try that
<Jordan_U> !EOL | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<The_Paco> min
<bonhoffer> Jordan_U: i know
<bonhoffer> i added the EOL repos
<bonhoffer> my question is how to get past the step they recommend -- and get the current dist not found in the meta-release file
<jellow> heebie: ye it was enabled just double checked
<heebie> jellow: you checked in proc  (I don't remember the exact path)
<jellow> heebie: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward returns 1
<jellow> had to look it up
<heebie> That's that one.
<Jordan_U> bonhoffer: Could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<bonhoffer> Jordan_U: sure
<heebie> jellow: It looks like you've got a forward in one direction, but not in the other for the return traffic.
<jellow> heebie: i thought output was by default to accept so did not need it
<Palestine> jellow its seems no one alaive in #remote-exploit u don't know how ?
<The_Paco> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535710/
<heebie> You're forwarding everything that comes in on one interface to the other, but what gets the replies to those packets, and inbound packets, to go back out the wlan0?
<jellow> Palestine: it's says int there topic please go to backtrack-linux
<bonhoffer> Jordan_U: http://www.pastie.org/1321590
<Jordan_U> bonhoffer: Could you also pastebin the contents of /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release ?
<edbian> The_Paco, The only way that shouldn't be working is if you're not logged in as john
<The_Paco> I think I know what's going on. This is the base directory of a partition owned by root
<bonhoffer> http://www.pastie.org/1321592
<heebie> Paco: If it's a mount, you can change the ownership, or the perms.
<jellow> heebie: so i just add another line and inverse the in-interace and the -out-interface?
<bonhoffer> ^ ^ Jordan_U
<heebie> jellow: Probablyi more complicated than that.. if all packets coming in to eth0 go out to wlan0 as well.. then no "native" traffic to that machine will flow.
<magicianlord> Why is the OpenOffice window corrupted if many other windows/programs are opened simultaneously?
<heebie> jellow: You might want to look up how to create a bridging firewall.. there are pre-made methods out there that should work.. then you make firewall rules that allow or disallow traffic as necessary to protect the inside from the outside.
<magicianlord> Does Ubuntu 10 work with Virgin Mobile mobile broadband?
<jellow> heebie: I've tried a few scripts that were floating around on various forums have had little success
<Jordan_U> bonhoffer: That has sources.lst has repositories for "gutsy", but you said you're upgrading from 7.04, "feisty".
<swim> hey, i got a caution sign in my system notification box and when i clicked on it it takes me to update manager which is now downloading linux kernel..  does anybody know what is up with that??
<CharlieSu> I've installed 10.04 on a Dell inspiron 410 but it didn't find my built-in ethernet card.. what is the best way to troubleshoot this?  I don't see any interface when i look at 'dmesg' output
<magicianlord> CharlieSu: is this is a broadcom card?
<bonhoffer> Jordan_U: i thought i needed to do that to upgrade to gutsy
<bonhoffer> per the guide
<heebie> charlieSu: Do you have a dual-boot with Windows set up?  If you use it in Windows.. then reboot into linux WITHOUT shutting it down.. it might work.
<swim> hey, does anybody know why my update manager is needing to download kernel 2.6.35-23???
<swim> i've got 10.10 and have been updating often
<magicianlord> swim: why not?
<swim> is that common??? magicianlord
<magicianlord> swim: kernel upgrades are common. it's ok.
<Jef91> Is there a terminal command that will output the chipset of my motherboard?
<swim> it came about after a red caution sign in my notification area
<kuvutu> lshw
<Jordan_U> bonhoffer: That's only for "Some users have reported that they still have to download packages from archives.ubuntu.com while everything resides on old-releases". And I don't understand the reasoning even then.
<Verminator> swim: yes its normal and common to get kernel updates, its like updateing the core of the OS along w/ drivers
<magicianlord> ok
<fujiewen> こんいちは
<fujiewen> よ
<magicianlord> what did the caution sign say?
<swim> okay, thanks guys
<Jordan_U> bonhoffer: Change your sources.lst back and try the upgrade again.
<magicianlord> i always upgrade to hte latest kernel
<bonhoffer> Jordan_U: thanks -- i'll look into it
<acc_> Hi #Ubuntu.  Recently, I was attempting to remotely upgrade an old Ubuntu box up to Maverick.  I got as far as Karmic (it was on Intrepid), and during the do-release-upgrade phase, I was kicked off ssh and unable to connect to port 9004, so I had the owner reboot the box.  It would fail to boot past "waiting for xx filesystem," so I had to pay them a visit.  Not having any other options available and being in a hurry, I booted Knoppix and ran "dpkg --co
<Jordan_U> bonhoffer: You're welcome.
<fujiewen> あなた何ゐしていますか。
<Jordan_U> !jp | fujiewen
<ubottu> fujiewen: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<fujiewen> 。。。
<jellow> Jef91: you don't need to use multiple channels you get the same answer in both , just twice as much work as everyone else
<jrenner> hey guys I have a question about running ubuntu in a VM I want to create an account on windows that all it does is fire up a virtualbox running ubuntu preferably with as little windows crud running in the background as possible. anybody know how?
<swim> it said that update information is outdated and that this may be because of a network problem or a repository that is no longer available, among a lot of other things
<fujiewen> ubottu, what are you doing?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ramrebol> my brasero chash. I have the same problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/675158    How can I fix this?
<Jordan_U> jrenner: The windows side of that is a question for ##windows. If you only want to use Ubuntu, then why bother with windows and virtualbox at all?
<tensorpudding> jrenner: that sounds like a windows question
<heebie> Hi. i've just installed 10.10, and for some reason..after updating to the nVidia drivers from nVidia.. the system won't boot anymore.  I haven't found any fixes online other than switching back to the "nv" driver (which uses xorg's nvidia driver that doesn't support 3d or acceleration) instead… and on top of that the system just won't boot.  Has anyone else run across this?
<magicianlord> Does it matter if you put noatime in ext2 boot partition to fstab? also, does nodiratime add speed ni additino to noatime?
<tensorpudding> you can have virtualbox start at boot, fullscreened, if you want, but that won't change the way windows logs in
<jrenner> Jordan_U: actually I just got tired of ubuntu breaking everytime I upgraded (i need to run both windows and ubuntu)
<magicianlord> heebie: did you blacklist nouveau?
<gregL> ! disk backup
<heebie> blacklist nouveau?
<magicianlord> heebie: ok. easy fix, i think...
<chaos92> i just installed ubuntu, webcam does not work im new to this please help me
<gregL> ! backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<CharlieSu> magicianlord: i don't know if it is broadcom or not.. how cna i tell?
<ki__> Hi. Looking for a ventrilo client. Mangle doesn't seem to want to connect to my friends vent server
<heebie> nouveau?  blacklisting it?  I don't know what you mean.
<Blanet> Could someone explain to me how to open up a text file using a simple c code?
<fujiewen> あなたは何をしていますか。
<acc_> Okay no responses, so I'm taking my question to ubuntu-users. ;-)
<magicianlord> heebie: when the system is starting up, hold shift until you see 'grub loading' and continue to hold it, until it shows you the two kernel lines to select. the second line will end in 'recovery'. select that one, and then a window will come up after a while, where you should select 'drop to root prompt'. from the root prompt, type 'tell init 3'. no quotes.
<jellow> Blanet: ask in #C be warned you will get flamed
<jisiko> hi guys
<[thor]> fujiewen: this channel is english support only, please to go #jp-ubuntu for help in japanese.
<jisiko> how do i get my mic to work
<jellow> Blanet: ##C
<jisiko> my mic wont work
<heebie> magicianlord: Then what?
<jisiko> its driving me nuts
<chaos92> I just installed ubuntu, webcam does not work im new to this please help me
<magicianlord> heebie: then, you should log into your username, and then type 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf,' when the file opens, at the bottome of it, add the line 'blacklist nouveau'. then hit ctrl+o to save, and then ctrl+x to exit. reboot and try it
<Blanet> Jellow: Why will i be flamed?
<[thor]> fujiewen: please excuse my mistake, the correct channel is #ubunt-jp
<[thor]> :S
<[thor]> i give up
<Verminator> Blanet: probably b/c a simple google search will turn up lots of answers
<jellow> Blanet: because you have not researched
<tensorpudding> Blanet: that's not an #ubuntu question, ask in ##c
<tensorpudding> or possibly read the API docs for stdlib
<heebie> magicianlord: What is nouveau?
<magicianlord> CharlieSu: broadcom chips are problematic, and chances are that is what your have not working. you have to compile it or google it, and hten search synaptic package manager for a precompile ubuntu pkg. as long as you know your chipset, you should be able to get it to work
<tensorpudding> rather, stdio
<chaos92> I just installed ubuntu, webcam does not work im new to this please help me
<tensorpudding> which can open files for reading, and all that jazz
<magicianlord> heebie: it's the opensource nvidia driver that is installed by default. however, it conflicts with nvidia's driver if you instal their drivers by yourself, and blacklisting it allows nvidia drivers to boot normally
<heebie> Oh. OK.
<magicianlord> i also have an nvidia chipset and this procedure works properly for me
<Ginbun2> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Jordan_U> heebie: You shouldn't use the drivers from nvidia's website, you should use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.
<magicianlord> i usually blacklist it before installing nvidia, but that shouldnt matter much
<chaos92> ok, if i don't gets my webcam to work i will switch back to windows
<heebie> Jordan: That's what I used.. but they messed things up. I'll try what magicianlord said & see if that works.
<magicianlord> Jordan_U is correct that its better to intsall the drivers from within ubuntu, but doing it without that should work ok also, as long as you do what i described. and you'll have more recent drivers
<magicianlord> heebie: it should work.
<heebie> Thanks magicianlord :)  I'll give it a go.. and come back screaming if it doesn't work! ;)
<fujiewen> 私はりんごを持っています。
<magicianlord> haha
<Scunizi> heebie: magicianlord check x-swat PPA for repos that make installing the latest driver easier.. once the PPA is listed as part of your repo's then update/upgrade reboot and done
<magicianlord> i need to reboto
<Verminator> chaos92: i can't help with your cam problem as I've never used one, but may I suggest that you try doing a google search on your particular cam model and ubuntu
<Ginbun2> Al "No Peg if you were in Hell you﻿ be on a throne and the devil be packing"
<Ginbun2> lol, epic
<chaos92> i tried that before, but nothing really came up
<Scunizi> chaos92: load a program called cheese (sudo apt-get install cheese) and see if it recognizes your cam.. google <cam name model and ubuntu> ... look in www.ubuntuforums.org for others with the same cam and the solutions they have.
<john> hello
<Verminator> chaos92: try maybe the ubuntu forum or at least post here w/ some more information like make of cam, version of ubuntu, computer model and more descriptive info about what is wrong
<john> hello
<chaos92> yeah, i loaded cheese, it didn't recognise the model
<HHabib1> hello john ..how can we help ?
<mgibson> I've setup a pptp vpn connection from the command line so I can "pon vpn1" and "poff vpn2".  What's the "proper" way to make this run on boot?
<john> i need help with grub
<john> i want to take the memtest off my grub
<HHabib1> Alright. what is your problem exactley ..
<HHabib1> Why ?
<HHabib1> why do you want to take it off ?
<john> i only want to see the 2 systems i use
<marcomarco> ciao
<HHabib1> are you duel booting ?
<john> memtest is the first one, and when i just turn it on it goes straight there. i have to stay and wait to select one
<john> yes
<john> i'm running ubuntu, xubuntu, and fedora
<HHabib1> to remove these entries, we’ll need to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst.  You can do this by using Alt+F2 and then typing in the following  command: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HHabib1> did you got your file opened yet ?
<john> run in terminal?
<Verminator> HHabib1: I believe ubuntun now uses grub 2
<fujiewen> おとこのこ
<fujiewen> おとこのこ
<FloodBot4> fujiewen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HHabib1> Verminator ..he never said which version he is using.
<quietone> how do I subscribe to a google calendar with evolution?
<john> right now i'm in ubuntu
<HHabib1> john did you press ALT F2 ?
<john> yes
<john> i'm in it
<HHabib1> do you see a little window with a textBox in it ?
<Verminator> HHabib1: he is posting on a ubuntu forum, I think ubuntu has been using grub2 for a while now, I may be wrong, but I think that is the case
<fujiewen> おとこのこ
<john> nothing
<fujiewen> おとこのこ
<john> let me try again
<fujiewen> おとこのこ
<FloodBot4> fujiewen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john> do i click run in terminal
<HHabib1> Alright Verminator let's wait and see how is it going to go with him alright ?
<john> yes please
<HHabib1> john you should get a little dialog box with a textBox in it the second you click on Alt+F2
<john> yes
<HHabib1> the tittle of the box is Run Application.
<HHabib1> did you get that ?
<john> but there's an option "run in terminal" do i check it?
<Verminator> HHabib1, np not trying to insult or anything, just trying to help
<HHabib1> no do not check the run in terminal box
<john> understood
<HHabib1> inside of that textBox write this : gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HHabib1> I know Verminator ..thanks mate
<john> ok, i'm there
<fujiewen> おとこのこ
<fujiewen> hi
<fujiewen> hi
<FloodBot4> fujiewen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HHabib1> alright now you are supposed to be having a text file opened in front of you ...are we good ?
<john> yep
<magicianlord> did it work
<HHabib1> Okay scroll down till you see End Default Options
<john> yes, it's a blank text box
<john> nothing is in there
<HHabib1> nothing in the text file you opened ?
<john> nope
<HHabib1> :/
<HHabib1> alright hold on a second
<fujiewen> hihnope
<fujiewen> nope
<fujiewen> nsgdsgdskl;grsed
<fujiewen> b g
<fujiewen> rstHd bdg
<FloodBot4> fujiewen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fujiewen> er
<john> fuji, just kick him out
<john> floodbot, just kick him out
<fujiewen> drs
<fujiewen> gyhg
<fujiewen> d
<fujiewen> ghrghr
<fujiewen> esg
<FloodBot4> fujiewen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fujiewen> reg
<john> how many warnings do u get
<john> hhabib, isn't there a way to do this in terminal
<ubuntunoobz> hey guys i made a ubuntu 10.10 home server, gives our laptops internet via the wireless network i made. but sometimes after a restart we cant log into it, any help?
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, your using as a dhcp server?
<jmills> john: I'm not sure which version of grub you are using.  If you are using grub2, you should check out man page grub-set-default.
<HHabib1> alright john try this in the box that shows up after you click ALT F2 : /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jmills> john: you should be able to type man grub-set-default in the terminal to see the man page.
<ubuntunoobz> cbilljones dont think so
<john> ok
<john> how do i find out which grub i'm using
<HHabib1> do you see a text file now john ?
<john> yes
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, then im a little confused as to what your doing, could you elaborate on the setup a bit?
<HHabib1> good ...look for the memtest entry you want to remove and take off the whole scope of it.
<john> doesn't say anything about grub selections
<HHabib1> it should show up like this : menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
<HHabib1> 	insmod part_msdos
<HHabib1> 	insmod ext2
<HHabib1> 	set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<HHabib1> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 8506e20a-a56d-4235-9a36-f1fd81882322
<HHabib1> 	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin
<HHabib1> }
<ubuntunoobz> just went to create a wirless network, made a name no security and hit ok and made it open to all users
<FloodBot4> HHabib1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john> nope
<CharlieSu> magicianlord: My chipsets are rs880m+sb820M. How can I figure out what network device this is?
<HHabib1> it have to be there ...search for the word memtest
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, so ip adresses are assinged from the ubuntu server?
<jim_dandy> Hi All! I am looking to do a headless install. I have already customized a livecd, so thats no problem, but I need to install ubuntu server, not desktop. What is the easiest way to move from installed package set A to B?
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, and is it the server itself you cant log into after reboot?
<HHabib1> john : in gedit you can search for words ..look for memtest
<ubuntunoobz> i guess, my dad said that on windows we had a fluctuating ip address
<share_> lol
<magicianlord> CharlieSu: ati chipsets
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, do you have a wireless router?
<shar3> is there a ppa for metacity
<ubuntunoobz> yeah if u reboot the server, and try to connect to it with my laptop (also ubuntu 10.10) and it just wont connect
<CharlieSu> magicianlord: What does that mean for me? is there a special option during the install for that chipset?
<ubuntunoobz> no im using the onboard wireless card to route it on the server
<jim_dandy> Is there a way to quickly trim ubuntu-desktop down to ubuntu-server?
<john> i'm geditting nowhere
<john> i don't see anything you're seeing
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, sounds to me like your using as a dhcp server for your wireless; im not an expert there, let me see if the service maybe needs to be added to startip
<magicianlord> CharlieSu: not during the install. you may need to search for either chipset and ubuntu on google, and a solutino should turn up. it may be just a matter of knowing what package to install from terminal
<magicianlord> either chipset name you listed
<HHabib1> Did you click ALT + F2 and then wrote this command : /boot/grub/grub.cfg in the text Box and clicked run ?
<john> there is a command to run in terminal for the options to pop up. do you know it
<conundrum> hello, can somebody help me configure my wireless card on my ubuntu server? had a friend install it on an old HD and networking has not been configured
<HHabib1> do not check the run in terminal box ..we do not want it to run in terminal.
<heebie> Well, I've tried to ban nouveau..and it didn't make any difference in the behaviour on boot.. it still doesn't work. :/  Any other ideas?
<john> helloooo. i think i have something here
<john> one sec
<magicianlord> heebie: what happens exactly
<HHabib1> :/
<ubuntunoobz> is the built in wireless card a good router?
<matt_791> Is is possible to list new apps in the "paid apps" section of ubuntu?
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, im not sure, it should work fine i think
<heebie> magicianlord: On boot, it gets to the "loading ubuntu" type of screen, but it's wrong.. the Ubuntu logo is just text, and the color-changing dots just periods (.).. then it goes to having a flashing underscore cursor in the upper left of the screen and sits there indefinitely.
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, you have wired coming in and broadcasting wireless out, right?
<heebie> magicianlord: I was able to get into recovery mode no problem, and that's where I am now.
<mbeierl> Anyone gone with the intel  i7-740QM quad-core processor?  how did ubuntu like it?
<john> ok, i see nothing about memtest
<john> o
<magicianlord> heebie: ok, and then did you properly add blacklist nouveau to the bottom of htat file
<john> how do i edit in there
<heebie> ubuntunoobz: A wireless card isn't a router.. the computer can ACT as a router and should do a decent job.. but you'd likely want to have multiple NIC's in it.
<HHabib1> well something is wrong with your grub mate ...cuz I am on 10.10 ubuntu and it's showing up here at my end
<magicianlord> was the file populated with other entries when you opened it?
<mbeierl> doesn't memtest need to be added to grub2 now?
<john> nope
<HHabib1> to edit the entries you just take off the whole scope of the parameter that you do not want.
<ubuntunoobz> erm i have a sprint air card that i get internet from via usb then i route it via onboard wireless card
<gbear14275> my gparted is crashing...
<heebie> magicianlord: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  | grep nouveau
<heebie> blacklist nouveau
<john> but delete doesn't work. neither backspace
<gbear14275> how do I troubleshoot it?
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, can you check your startup apps and see if dhcp-server is listed there, system>preferences>startup applications
<HHabib1> you have to be sudo ...
<HHabib1> root
<gbear14275> HHabib1: you talking to me?
<heebie> HHabib1: I was root when I made that change.
<ubuntunoobz> hang on
<john> and how do i do that
<HHabib1> no I am talking to John gues :)
<heebie> Oh.. HHabib1 WASN'T talking to me.. so please ignore what I siad :)
<heebie> said even. :/
<HHabib1> lol
<HHabib1> alright
<ubuntunoobz> no its not there cbilljones
<HHabib1> john  you are supposed to be asked for a password the moment you try to open /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<john> never did
<heebie> magicianlord: I double-checked the name of the module itself, and that is the correct spelling. :/
<HHabib1> your on ubuntu 10 right ?
<tim167> how can in find directories by size (for example find all subdirs of a certain dir that contain more than 100MB)
<john> yep
<heebie> tim167:  find . -type d -size +100MB
<bastidrazor> john: it is readable by all, but writeable by no one
<john> i guess
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, do you have a file: /etc/default/dhcp3-server?
<linguinii> Every time I want to use skype after restarting my computer, to get my microphone to work, I have to go to System > Preferences > Sound > Hardware , select my Internal Audio (the other choice being my web cam), select input, and change a value.  Is there some way to make this change permanent?
<john> far top it says read only
<heebie> linguinii: Are you saving your ALSA settings at any point?
<tim167> heebie: thanks i'll try that :)
<HHabib1> john please check out this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<linguinii> heebie, Not that I know of.  skype says "pulseaudio"...
<ubuntunoobz> nope i do not
<conundrum> how can i install a package (network manager) without networking, transferred from a mounted device?
<ectospasm> conundrum: .deb + dpkg
<pierreth> hello, i am unable to install ubuntu 10.10
<heebie> conundrum: Add the media on the device to your repository and it shoudl find it there.
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, hmm ive never actually done this, i think we need someone who knows more about this
<pierreth> the installation is not progessing
<ubuntunoobz> kk i g2g anyways
<linguinii> heebie, In skype, my microphone is "PulseAudio server (local)"
<ectospasm> pierreth: at what point is it not progressing?
<jasono> Hello. Can someone please help me?
<spivwaq> Hi everyone, don't know if this is enough to help: the wireless icon has disappeared from my panel and I can no longer connect... what can I do?
<ProtiK> aeon-ltd: You still here?
<ectospasm> !ask | jasono
<ubottu> jasono: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntunoobz> it works now im connected to it now
<heebie> linguinii: If you are setting mixer settings etc.. you should save your ALSA settings at some point.. although I'm not sure how.  ALSA settings wouldn't be in skype..the would be in the mixer, or on the command-line.
<cbilljones> ubuntunoobz, alright, sorry i couldnt help, try again later
<HHabib1> pierreth are you installing from a cd or upgrading ?
<pierreth> ectospasm, at the point for formatting the drive
<pierreth> HHabib1, from a cd
<jasono> This is the problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/535728/ It's also keeping me from installing software in the software center.
<HHabib1> burn another and try again ...
<linguinii> heebie, Are ALSA and pulse audio mutually exclusive?  Or am I getting mixed up with something else (OSS or something?).
<heebie> spivwaq: Make sure that you've got the correct module for your wifi set to load somewhere in /etc/modprobe.d for starters? (I'm not sure how to tell which would be the right one.)
<pierreth> but the computer is not crash
<magicianlord> heebie: wher are we nwo
<magicianlord> now
<HHabib1> I know ..but the cd might be scratched ...happens all the time.
<heebie> linguinii: ALSA are the mixer settings.. Pulseaudio is just an output driver.  Two separate pieces that work towards the send end result.
<tim167> heebie: hmmm find -type d -size +20M doesnt return anything, though i'm sure there are directories larger than 20 MB
<pierreth> it is like that for 3 hours are so
<cbilljones> linguinii, pulse uses alsa, oss and alsa are mutually exclusive
<HHabib1> check it again with a new cd and if it did not work we will find something out ...
<pierreth> should I wait more?
<HHabib1> take the cd out restart and then put a new cd
<HHabib1> no do not wait
<jasono> Help
<heebie> magicianlord I don't know what else to try right now.. machine gets to a flashing underscore cursor and sits there.
<jasono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535728/
<HHabib1> restart or turn off the computer and burn a new cd then try again
<linguinii> cbilljones, Ah, thanks.  I was mixed up.  Hmm.  So I need to set some alsa mixer settings...
<HHabib1> with the new cd
<pierreth> ok, thank you
<sbeck> tim167, where are you looking ?
<HHabib1> your welcome.
<sbeck> Are the folders you mean beneath your actual position ?
<tim167> sbeck: ~
<cbilljones> linguinii, what is the issue? i missed your first post i think
<ProtiK> aeon-ltd: If you are, I tried the desktop thing, didn't work. I tried again on another netbook, so I figured it must be something to do with the flash drive. I tried flash drive and I still have the same issue with both operating systems and on both netbooks.
<linguinii> heebie, Oh, I think I misread; I am not setting mixer settings.
<heebie> tim167: Check the man page for find.. it should tell you if -size is relevant to directories.. it might only apply to files.
<tim167> heebie: yes, looks like it
<jasono> Can someone please help me?
<magicianlord> heebie: did you enter the blacklist.conf file properly? was there existing text in there
<heebie> linguinii: You described changing mixer settings for your microphone etc.. I assumed you meant in ALSAmixer.
<jasono> heebie help?
<tim167> os there another way to find directories by their size ?
<tim167> i mean the total size of their contents
<heebie> magicianlord: Yes, what I output here was a grep for the file for just that line.. and I double-checked the spelling of the module and it's correct.
<linguinii> heebie, I'm changing The "connector" value in the Input tab of "Sound Preferences" [I think]
<linguinii> Actually, I'm trying to remember which value it is that is changed; I don't typically do it.  My mom does, and I'm trying to find a way so she doesn't have to every time she uses skype.
<heebie> linguinii: I don't know why skype wouldn't save your prefs.  Perhaps you don't have write access to the configuration file?
<spivwaq> heebie, it did work for the past three months til about last saturday
<spivwaq> my wireless connection i mean
<Jordan_U> tim167: That would be a very time consuming task, as the only way to tell the size of a directory is by recursively checking the size of its contentents.
<heebie> spivwaq: What worked?
<tim167> o remember in windows you could just sort the folders in the filemanager by directory size, but here in ubuntu, for folders it says only how many files it contains (and only one level down)
<linguinii> heebie, it is not skype settings; it is System > Preferences > Sound
<ectospasm> tim167: du -h
<jasono>                Can someone Please help me? I cannot install any software in the ubuntu software center without it telling me it's an "untrusted package"
<magicianlord> heebie: did you enter the right file
<heebie> linguinii: OK.. so those would be alsa settings.. but it's very strange that it doesn't remember them if you're using a system control panel.
<heebie> magicianlord: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<tim167> ectospasm: interesting!
<magicianlord> heebie: was there other entries in that file when you openede it?
<CharlieSu> magicianlord: I've searched w/ APT but am unable to find any ATI packages that have to do w/ anything other than video support..
<heebie> magicianlord: Yes, a lot of them.  I put mine at the bottom. (The output that I sent to the channel earlier was grep of the file to only show the specific line that I added.)
<linguinii> heebie, And actually she might be changing the device from "0802 Analog Mono" to "Internal Audio Analog Stereo".  I'll ask for sure.
<ProtiK> Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having? I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto my netbook (tried both netbook and desktop editions) and I'm hitting a snag. When I get to the screen that says "For the best results, please ensure that this computer yadayadayada" and click forward, the netbook acts like it's loading, but from what I can tell it's not doing anything. The cursor can still be...
<ProtiK> ...moved and it's showing the loading icon, so I'm assuming it didn't crash. I've checked the hashes of both ISOs (100%), tried a few flash drives, and even tested on another netbook, but this issue exists throughout all of those conditions. All I want is to install Ubuntu on my netbook, can anyone help me?
<john> this is what i was looking for:  grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<magicianlord> heebie: didnt see your output. sorry. ok, it looks like hte right file.
<magicianlord> heebie: you could also try blacklisting nvidiafb. are you on 10.04 or 1010
<john> thanks habib for pointing me in the right direction
<heebie> magicianlord: I'm on 10.10
<cbilljones> protik, are you connected to the net during install?
<ProtiK> I've tried being connected and not being connected, same thing both times
<bonhoffer> i have 8.04 and i am trying to upgrade to latest version -- should i go to 8.10 before going higher?
<magicianlord> heebie: ok. the process i described had worked for me on an nvidia 6100 chipset motherboard
<HHabib1> your welcome john
<Blazento> my wireless connection suddenly stopped working 2 months ago after working for 4 months. what should i look for to troubleshoot this/
<sbeck> tim167, I sent you something in a qry.
<heebie> magicianlord: I don't have an nVidia chipset.. just an nVidia video card.
<Sickler> im having trouble with 10.10 and vlc were vlc skips or exits fullscreen if you will and renters fullscreen have it "adjusts" suggestions?
<cbilljones> protik, what version? 10.10?
<magicianlord> heebie: yes, mine is integrated
<ProtiK> cbilljones: Yeah, 10.10 for both editions
<Sickler> im having trouble with 10.10 and vlc were vlc skips or exits fullscreen if you will and renters fullscreen after it "adjusts" suggestions?
<cbilljones> protik, what model of netbook? ill see if its a known issue
<linguinii> heebie, Oops, I was wrong.  She changes the device from "Internal Audio Analog Device" to "0802 Analog Mono"
<heebie> magicianlord: I just switched to ubuntu from Gentoo to try it out.. and the same nVidia driver version/revision was working in Gentoo.
<ProtiK> cbilljones: I have the problem on an 'Acer Aspire One ZG8' and an 'Eee PC 1000HD'
<heebie> linguinii: analog mono? icky poo!  It might change that back because it's a mono driver.
<magicianlord> heebie: yeah. that process tends to work.
<linguinii> heebie, so is that the "alsa device setting" I am changing?
<Sickler> im having trouble with 10.10 and vlc were vlc skips or exits fullscreen if you will and renters fullscreen after it "adjusts" suggestions?
<magicianlord> i run arch and ubuntu
<sbeck> tim167, are you still there ?
<heebie> linguinii: It might not be.
<bonhoffer> i am not sure if i should try to go from 8.04 to 9.10
<bonhoffer> the guide has 8.10 to 9.10 in there
<heebie> bonhoffer: Yes, you should. ;)
<cbilljones> protik, you have suffient ram i assume?
<bonhoffer> heebie: but i get WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<airtonix> heebie, um? what?
<rooks> !twitter
<bonhoffer> heebie: you think i should go from 8.04 direct to 9.10?
<Sickler> im having trouble with 10.10 and vlc were vlc skips or exits fullscreen if you will and renters fullscreen after it "adjusts" suggestions?
<bonhoffer> not stop by 8.04
<heebie> bonhoffer: Maybe 9.10 isn't support.. but you could go to 9.04 which is a long-term relase.
<heebie> release :/
<bonhoffer> so 8.04 to 9.04
<cbilljones> 9.04 isnt LTS
<rooks> is there a twitter application that uses indicator-applet mailicon?
<heebie> bonhoffer: Is there a particular reason for the upgrade?
<cbilljones> 8.04>10.04 for LTS
<bonhoffer> heebie: yes -- i want to get out of EOL
<heebie> bonhoffer: So why are you only going to 9.x?
<cbilljones> bonhoffer, i would upgrade to 10.04
<heebie> 10.04LTS is out there.
<ProtiK> cbilljones: Both have 1GB ram
<airtonix> bonhoffer, upgrades (as fickle as they are) are only going to work for you in sequence, you can not skip versions in the upgrade process (and honestly if you'd had the foresight to put /home on a separate partition when you first isntalled ubuntu then you'd be able to do a clean install of a new version without all the intermediate steps while retaining your home data)
<bonhoffer> heebie: agreed -- but i shouldn't jump/skip
<cbilljones> protik, ok were good there
<trism> rooks: gwibber, it should be installed by default, and listed as Broadcast in the indicator message area
<heebie> It's easy enough to TAR up your home directory. ;)
<bonhoffer> airtonix: agreed -- so the question is what constitutes a version
<airtonix> heebie, :(
<Verminator> john__, might I suggest you look at http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20.html   and   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/boot/grub/grub.cfg    Your change will get over written on the next kernel upgrade
<airtonix> bonhoffer, a change in the number ?
<bonhoffer> 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 . . .
<Sickler> im having trouble with 10.10 and vlc were vlc skips or exits fullscreen if you will and renters fullscreen after it "adjusts" suggestions?
<rooks> trism, how to make gwibber refresh feeds when closed?
<bonhoffer> airtonix: so you can't skip a single number
<bonhoffer> 8.04 to 9.04 for exampe?
<bonhoffer> example?
<edbian> bonhoffer, no
<airtonix> bonhoffer, no, but the exception to that rule is that you can go from LTS version to LTS version
<heebie> bonhoffer: You should be able go from 8.x-9.x, then 9.x to 10.x
<bonhoffer> o.k.
<xangua> bonhoffer: or you could just upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<airtonix> xangua, no you can not.
<bonhoffer> xangua: i think airtonix would disagree with you
<cbilljones> protik, i dont see any fix at this point, i would maybe try alternate installe
<xangua> airtonix: yes........
<Verminator> bonhoffer: as a rule of thumb, I think most people recomend not using the upgrade and do a fresh install of the newer version
<airtonix> ^
<heebie> If youi want, you can go from 8.04 to linux-from-scratch, or any other distro you like, as long as you've got backups of your data and configs.
<augdawg> where can i learn how to hack on unity using vala?
<bonhoffer> Verminator: agreed -- but this is a server and i don't want to move a bunch of config files
<augdawg> (or any other language for that matter)
 * heebie is a network & systems engineer and does this kind of thing on servers and VM's all the time.
<trism> rooks: you can set the refresh rate in the preferences, and it will continue to run if you select Gwibber/Close Window when you close it, instead of Gwibber/Quit (there will be an arrow next to it in the indicator if it is still running)
<bonhoffer> things like my.cnf
<Gnea> wasn't 7.04 the previous LTS?
<ProtiK> cbilljones: Do you know of any other linux distros that are as user friendly as Ubuntu? I've been using Windows my whole life and the idea of having to compile my own kernel kind of scares me.
<airtonix> bonhoffer, personally i'd only do an upgrade if a) i had a gun to my head, or b) it was the only way i could keep my life support machine running
<bonhoffer> all the apache files
<ProtiK> :P
<Verminator> bonhoffer: sorry, missed that part
<gbear14275> yeah so my gparted is crashing...
<gbear14275> anyway I can figure out why?
<airtonix> bonhoffer, like i said before. put things you want to retain on separate partitions next time you do a clean install.
<heebie> I think the .04's are pretty much always LTS.  I know 10.04 is, and I know 6.04 and 8.04 have bene.
<Jordan_U> bonhoffer: Do *not* upgrade to 8.10. You can, and should, go directory from one LTS release (8.04) to another (10.04).
<cbilljones> rprotik, i would stick with ubuntu, but you can get the alternate installer wich usually you use if short on ram, but it may work better for you
<edbian> ProtiK, ?  Why do you think you have to compile the kernel?
<edbian> ProtiK, (mint btw is very user friendly)
<Gnea> !LTS
<bonhoffer> Jordan_U: i don't see how i can do that
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Jordan_U> heebie: 9.04 isn't.
<tensorpudding> it's only the spring release every other year that's LTS
<heebie> Jordan_U: really? Weird!
<linguinii> heebie, Maybe I'll try getting a different microphone device to work (I think it defaults to the one in the MB rather than the one in the web cam)
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mingdao> 1412 nicks! wow!
<Verminator> gbear14275: try running ti from terminal and see what error msg it spits out
<bonhoffer> Jordan_U: i have 8.04 now
<cbilljones> protik, i would stick with ubuntu, but you can get the alternate installer wich usually you use if short on ram, but it may work better for you
<ProtiK> edbian: My friend said something about having to compile a kernel for some linux distros, I think he said it was gentwo
<Gnea> heebie: it's a 3 year cycle for desktops, so with 10.04 being the current LTS, that makes 7.04 the previous LTS
<rooks> trism, hey, sweet, thanks!
<gbear14275> ======================
<gbear14275> libparted : 2.3
<gbear14275> ======================
<gbear14275> glibmm-ERROR **:
<gbear14275> unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler:
<FloodBot4> gbear14275: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> ProtiK: in Gentoo, you compile everything yourself
<Jordan_U> Gnea: *8.04 and 6.10
<edbian> ProtiK, oh yeah.  It's spelled gentoo.  It's one of the few linux distros that have compile the kernel.  Most do not.
<tensorpudding> ProtiK: or rather, it is compiled on your machine, you don't have to do anything
<cbilljones> gnea and heebie, no 8.04, then 10.04; 7.04 is not LTS
<Verminator> Gnea, heebie: that is wrong, 8.04 was the previous LTS
<heebie> ProtiK: Gentoo, (maybe gentwo is a variant of it)  you pretty much compile everything.  You get a slightly faster system, but it does take a lot more administration time to keep it up.
<bonhoffer> Jordan_U: i am running do-release-upgrade, we will see where this goes
<ProtiK> edbian, tensorpudding: Oh alright, thanks :P
<edbian> ProtiK, No problem
<gbear14275> Verminator: http://pastebin.com/kjKaRGJq
<Gnea> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<tensorpudding> the advantage to compiling things yourself is that you can configure the way they're built to an extent
<Gnea> and so it was :)
<xangua> !lts > Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea, please see my private message
<cbilljones> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<tensorpudding> the disadvantage is that you have to recompile them every time you want to upgrade anything
<Gnea> okay, I got it
<airtonix> bonhoffer, you might like to get in the habit of keeping /var on a separate partition and then do something about automating the install of your apache, dns, dhcp service configurations with preseeding.
<ProtiK> cbilljones: Where can I find this alternate installer?
<IVerbNouns> Hi everyone I am having an issue with ubuntu that keeps ejecting my cd tray has anyone heard of this?
<cbilljones> protik, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<heebie> IVerbNouns: Sounds like a strange driver issue. I can't say I've ever heard of it.
<ProtiK> cbilljones: Thanks babes :D
<mingdao> I have 10.04.1 and wanted grub legacy rather than grub2, so I removed grub2 and installed grub legacy ... what is the proper way to get a menu.lst to edit, or to edit a grub.cfg?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: not sure why I thought that a LTS release would occur every 2 years instead of every 3...
<Verminator> gbear14275: I dont know what those errors mean, someone here might know, I was just making the suggestion so you could get more info to troubleshoot the problem with
<cbilljones> protik, no problem, good luck :)
 * heebie is off to see if magician's other idea works.
<BLZbubba> upstart is the biggest piece of crap of all time
<Jordan_U> mingdao: Why don't you want grub2?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: well, 3 instead of 2... blah
<IVerbNouns> does anyone know where the drivers for my cd drive are located?
<airtonix> IVerbNouns, kernel modules*
<mingdao> Jordan_U: have used Linux for 7 years but never grub ... have grub legacy booting it 4 OSes, and when I installed 10.04.1 grub2 messed it all up
<airtonix> mingdao, is that the only reason?
<mingdao> airtonix: probably so ;)
<Jordan_U> mingdao: "messed it all up" how?
<Thunderguy> Hey, I'm trying to figure out how after I 'cleaned' my /var/cache/apt/archives, how do I get it to re-download so I can use aptoncd?
<mingdao> airtonix: since I know next to nothing about grup anyway
<cbilljones> what is the channel for daily build again?
<airtonix> mingdao, you really ought to bite the bullet and learn how to use grub2, its alot better thant grub1
<mingdao> Jordan_U: it found only one of four OSes and could only boot that and Ubuntu
<IVerbNouns> airtonix: anything more specific? I need to begin troubleshooting an issue that causes my cd drive to eject randomly.
<mingdao> airtonix: define "a lot better"
<cbilljones> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<mingdao> airtonix: it's just a bootloader ... just boot the OS and all's good
<edbian> mingdao, If you feel so strongly why did you install grub2 in the first place?
<bonhoffer> airtonix: agreed, i like your separate partition idea
<airtonix> mingdao, i leave that as an research exercise for you.
<bonhoffer> is there a blog on that?
<bonhoffer> or howto?
<Jordan_U> edbian: It's the default in Ubuntu since 9.10.
<CharlieSu> I was having network troubles w/ 10.04 but installed 10.10 and see that my ATI chipset automatically works..  It is using the 'atl1c' module .  Is this available for 10.04 ?
<mingdao> edbian: I didn't ... that was installed by default by Ubuntu
<airtonix> bonhoffer, not that i;ve seen, and i haven't bothered to document the way i do it
<bastidrazor> Thunderguy: use apt-get -d   the -d will download-only and not try to install.. but you will need to provide package names
<Sickler> im having trouble with 10.10 and vlc were vlc skips or exits fullscreen if you will and renters fullscreen after it "adjusts" suggestions?
<HHabib1> Grub legacy is the best if you ask me . but dude let's be frank ..advancement have to take place.
<mingdao> Does anyone know how to answer my question or just argue their choices?
<gbear14275> found this...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/617885  But still not much able to read bug reports
<bonhoffer> airtonix: sounds simple enough -- but i have to change the default paths
<PoOKing> I have been failing at opening a port using the ufw. Any ideas?
<Thunderguy> bastidrazor: Oh ok, is there any way with bash that I can use 1 command to get the package names and send them over to apt?
<airtonix> bonhoffer, not really.
<HHabib1> mingdao you want the old grub back is that what you want mate?
<edbian> mingdao, What is your question?
<bastidrazor> Thunderguy: package names for?
<mingdao> HHabib1, edbian: What is the proper way to get a menu.lst to edit, or to edit a grub.cfg with grub-0.97?
<airtonix> bonhoffer, you use fstab to say that the directory /var is now located on X drive/partition
<Thunderguy> bastidrazor: for everything installed, say if I used dpkg --get-selections, but how would I auto-send it to apt?
<edbian> mingdao, install the grub-legacy package.  Then I think grub-update creates a menu.lst automatically.
<mingdao> HHabib1: my first post: I have 10.04.1 and wanted grub legacy rather than grub2, so I removed grub2 and installed grub legacy
<bonhoffer> airtonix: got it
<bonhoffer> cool -- i like that idea
<cheekee> I think Grub2 is a pain in the ass, but it is worth spending a couple of days to understand
<Sickler> can someone help my figure out why my video flickers every now and then (vlc and ati)
<HHabib1> okay mate we got few steps to do if you wanna downgrade grub2 ...are you gonna do that with me ?
<airtonix> bonhoffer, heres something i found quickly http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467468&page=1
<bastidrazor> Thunderguy: that i don't know.
<mingdao> HHabib1: with you mate!
<Thunderguy> k
<airtonix> bonhoffer, http://askubuntu.com/questions/247/whats-your-recommendation-on-drive-partitioning-schemes-for-a-desktop-and-home-s
<mingdao> HHabib1: NB: my system is booting now via grub-0.97 installed from another OS
<HHabib1> we gonna first do a backup copy just in case something happens ...
<HHabib1> do the following ...in the terminal write this : sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.old
<mingdao> done
<HHabib1> now this : sudo cp -R /etc/grub.d /etc/grub.d.old
<heebie> No luck on my video problem. :(
<mingdao> done ... you can omit the sudo if you want, I'm root
<airtonix> bonhoffer, although interesting point made at this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/247/whats-your-recommendation-on-drive-partitioning-schemes-for-a-desktop-and-home-s/3603#3603
<HHabib1> okay now last one in packing up steps is : sudo cp -R /boot/grub /boot/grub.old
<HHabib1> it's alright you can remove it mate.
<mingdao> done ... remove what?
<HHabib1> the sudo
<ifme> habib. got time for one more problem
<HHabib1> now let's remove grub2 do this : sudo apt-get purge grub2 grub-pc
<mingdao> HHabib1: not to be rude, but the above steps aren't really needed, as I have only installed grub legacy and am using grub on anotehr OS
<HHabib1> ifme let me finish with that dude first ..one thing at a time.
<ifme> ok
<mingdao> Package grub2 is not installed, so not removed
<cheekee> If you don't take a time-out to understand Grub2, you'll be back here in a few wks
<HHabib1> mingdao just follow I promise I will work out your problem ..I do not wanna screw up your system without doing a backup plan
<mingdao> HHabib1: already removed grub2 and installed legacy before coming here
<Sickler> can someone help my figure out why my video flickers every now and then (vlc and ati)
<mingdao> HHabib1: no problem
<heebie> Sickler: How often is every once in a while?
<mingdao> cheekee: no, I won't ... this install is for testing to install to customer's computers, and they will only have one OS and use the default
<Guest16187> Hi everyone I am having an issue with my cd tray randomly ejecting itself. Im trying find where on my system I can locate my cd drives drivers so I can begin troubleshooting.
<ifme> i'm in gparted, and i want to know which sda not to remove. i don't want to dualboot. xubuntu has everything ubuntu 10 has.
<HHabib1> okay your saying that you installed your grub 0.97 already right ?
<mingdao> HHabib1: yes
<Sickler> heebie, at first it was every minute, did some changes and now its every 5
<Sickler> heebie, but it still happens
<mingdao> HHabib1: before coming here ... and another OS with legacy is booting all 4 OSes now
<HHabib1> okay type this in the terminal : sudo update-grub
<heebie> Sickler: and it's not just some videos etc.?
<Sickler> every iso i play
<mingdao> HHabib1: but I want to edit grub and have my shiny, new Ubuntu system do it ;)
<heebie> every iso?
<Sickler> heebie,  every iso i play, yes
<HHabib1> I know ..we gonna update it ..look up the list and everything will be fine ..did you update your installed grub yet ?
<heebie> an iso isn't a video file you can "play".. what are they iso's of?
<mingdao> HHabib1: Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<mingdao> HHabib1: thanks, that's what I needed
<mingdao> HHabib1: appreciate your time
<Sickler> heebie, yes vlc can play iso;s of dvds
<claudiomet> Greetings! I have a little question :(
<HHabib1> no no wait there's still few steps brother
<cheekee> mingdao: then do a complete job for your customers...Grub2 is the new Grub...if they can't work with it then...
<heebie> Sickler: That's not "playing" an ISO.. it mounts the ISO, then plays the DVD content that's on the ISO.
<spivwaq> Hi all, starting Saturday I can't connect w/ wifi or cat5, could connect w/ wifi for the past 3 months..any ideas?
<mingdao> cheekee: that is what they'll get ... but I've been working with another Linux project for almost a decade and don't have time for reading about new grub atm
<Sickler> heebie, well it still flickers,
<ifme> my gparted
<BLZbubba> gdisk rules, parted drools
<mingdao> cheekee: I will later ... right now I am finishing getting a business license for a company in this country, and preparing a quick and unexpected trip overseas
<heebie> Sickler: You're probably just seeing glitches in decoding that happen when a lot of different things are going on. (If swapping of large pages of RAM to/from the swap partition are occurring, or disk writes, or if your video card is running low on RAM, or if your computer is etc...)
<HHabib1> mingdao ...I am not finished ..you still have to deal a lil with your dev/sdX mate
<mingdao> cheekee: so much going on I didn't want to keep reading "info grub" ... gave me the headache
<mingdao> HHabib1: ?
<BLZbubba> upstart sucks the sweat off a dead man's balls
 * heebie is off for another reboot.
<mingdao> HHabib1: I'm all ears mate!
<claudiomet> anybody can help me with vlc+pidgin+musictracker ?
<cheekee> mingdao: It takes 2 days to figure out...1 wk max...better than leaving a problem that will take a genius to sort out in a yrs time
<HHabib1> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX in your terminal ..choose the correct device ...usually the one that has ubuntu installed on it.
<Sickler> heebie, i am only useing 630mb of 2gb of ram and my hdd isnt even working
<mingdao> cheekee: read, please ... I have more to do that read atm ... can do it on the 23 hour plane trip
<HHabib1> cheeke : give the guy a break he seems to be busy with other projects man
<airtonix> bonhoffer, is your webserver an intranet only thing ?
<bonhoffer> no -- it's open
<airtonix> bonhoffer, does it intergrate with ldap and kerberos ?
<HHabib1> aright mingdao did you do the last command ?
<v_v> !byobu
<mingdao> HHabib1: a question, if you will ... Ubuntu and the other 3 OSes are on /dev/sdc ... /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are LVM in RAID, with OSes there, also ... can grub boot those in RAID?
<bonhoffer> airtonix: kerberos, but why ldap
<HHabib1> I do not know mingdao ...
<xangua> claudiomet: the only wai i found for pidgin to show what i was seeing on vlc was to vlc sentd the info of the music/video to last.fm and then from last.fm to pidgin; don't remember how
<CharlieSu> This is supposed to be fixed in Lucid I believe.  How do I use it?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/557130
<airtonix> bonhoffer, well ldap is a better place to store users and group memberships in my humble opinion
<mingdao> HHabib1: can I not use grub shell rather than grub-install?
<HHabib1> yes
<xangua> claudiomet: you can read more info at the musictacker site http://code.google.com/p/musictracker/
<claudiomet> xangua: I hace the solution but I need to clarify one little thing
<cheekee> mingdao: ok, but I wish you luck, with your future projects, if you take a shortcut on this
<mingdao> HHabib1: you're hurting a brother who uses urxvt 95% of the day
<bonhoffer> airtonix: so i am not using kerberos and ldap very effectively
<HHabib1> haha
<mingdao> cheekee: man, puleeze get a grib ... ;)
<AsHeS35> hey guys i've some problem about setup
<airtonix> bonhoffer, although im not that experienced with kerberos yet (i had the impression that they work together to provide centralied single sign on service)
<claudiomet> xangua: to connect vlc+pidgin using musictracker, vlc must be launched as "vlc --control dbus"
<mingdao> HHabib1: I'm not a n00b to *nix ... have worked with Slackware project for 7 years
<Guest15782> @bonhoffer That is totally nerdy
<HHabib1> cheekee your not the one who wrote grub2 are ya ? :D
<mingdao> just the promoter :-)
<HHabib1> mingdao I know brother ...keep the good work :D
<AsHeS35> how can i fix grub error 17
<ubuntu> still need help
<airtonix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xangua> claudiomet: ok, didn't know that. bad thing i no longer use musictracker
<heebie> AsHeS35: Have you googled what a grub error 17 is yet?
<ubuntu> i want to take some stuff off of gpartd
<AsHeS35> yes
<claudiomet> xangua: how can I make this change permanent (launch always "vlc" as "vlc --control dbus")
<claudiomet> ?
<AsHeS35> heebie:yes
<heebie> AsHeS35: So..what is the error? :)
<Guest15782> How do I look up a domains IP form the CL?
<ubuntu> i only want one system now. not dual boot
<HHabib1> alright where did that other guy that wants help go ?
<claudiomet> xangua: creating an alias doesn't work
<AsHeS35> heebie:its about hdd but i couldn't understand
<HHabib1> seems to be gone mad on me ..alright :/
<heebie> AsHeS35: that's not descriptive enough for me to understand either. What did it specifically say?
<cheekee> I actually spent 1 month to understand the Grub2 docs, not 1 wk or 2, but having understood it...Legacy Grub is trash
<mingdao> HHabib1: I did run "grub-install /dev/sdc" to follow through with you, it's just not done it's thing yet
<HHabib1> alright now echo "grub hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections just to keep it not to upgrade to grub2 automatically ..
<Guest15782> ubuntu: you can wipe your HD during install from the CD
<AsHeS35> heebie: i tried to setup ubuntu two times and when i opened the computer,i saw that
<HHabib1> you know at night they do "bad" upgrades mate :D
<mingdao> cheekee: I got to finish doing paperwork with the Chinese gov't to open a business; then make a trip to America ... in the next 2 weeks. When I return, or while lounging in the States, I'll get with the program ... okay?
<heebie> AsHeS35: A quick google makes it seem like you ahve to turn on LBA mode in the BIOS on your computer.
<HHabib1> lol
<cbilljones> guest15782, i believe ddig does that
<Sickler> can someone help my figure out why my video flickers every now and then (vlc and ati)
<cbilljones> dig
<mingdao> HHabib1: still at "Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub"
<AsHeS35> heebie:there isn't a choice which i can do
<HHabib1> alright as soon as your done put that command it will keep it not to "grow" to be grub2 again
<AsHeS35> heebie:i don't have a choice like that
<heebie> AsHeS35: What kind of BIOS is it?
<AsHeS35> heebie:asus
<cheekee> mingdao: no probs, you seem quite clever...It will probably take you only a few days to understand Grub2
<mingdao> Sickler: you might need to post some more relevant information ... don't post to me personally, I don't know Ubuntu yet :-)
<mingdao> cheekee: more like a month most likely ;)
<cheekee> lol
<ijij> [05:20] <mingdao> Slackware has been losing users to other 64-bit arches, as well as these point-and-click distros such as Ubuntu.
<AsHeS35> heebie:asus p5
<ijij> heh
<heebie> AsHeS35: I've not seen an Asus where you couldn't set that... but I haven't bought a new Asus motherboard in like 7-8 years now.
<mingdao> HHabib1: should it take this long? I entered the command about 7 minutes ago and it's finally getting it done :-)
 * mingdao is a n00b for sure
<HHabib1> yeap that's alright
<mingdao> HHabib1: finally, it's installing grub
<`d-_-b`> hi all. i`m looking out for preconfig for hybrid ... anyone?
<AsHeS35> heebie:i search it for a while,i dk where it is ?
<HHabib1> after that command do a reboot and you should be "good to go" ...wish you a good trip back home.
<mingdao> HHabib1: I'd wager the LVM / RAID made it loop a bit ... and the extra 550G drive hanging off sdd I forgot about ;)
<AsHeS35> heebie:i looked boot options and hdd options there is no choice like that
<HHabib1> lol
<Guest15782> how do I look up a domain's IP from the CL?
<AsHeS35> heebie:may be i try 32 bit version ?
<heebie> AsHeS35: it shoudl be right on the first page of the BIOS. There should be a spot where it shows the hard-drive types, and it's usually set to "Auto" by default.
<heebie> AsHeS35: I don't think a 32-bit version of the OS will make a difference.
<cbilljones> guest15782, did you try dig?
<BLZbubba> so on lucid server is there any way to skip the upstart boot process?  it is having an issue with udev or nfs or something and even rescue mode doesn't work
<AsHeS35> heebie: do i make a live-cd ?
<heebie> BLZbubba: Does it throw you error messages?
<photofroggy> need a little help with shell scripting
<CharlieSu> How does a backported driver work?  I want access to a module (atl1c) that was backported to 10.04
<BLZbubba> heebie: no
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: shoot
<BLZbubba> of course not
<heebie> AsHeS35: You download a Cd image from the Ubuntu site and burn it to CD.
<BLZbubba> is there a way to use sysvinit instead?
<`d-_-b`> Needed>>>ircd.conf - hybrid<<<Anyone?
<AsHeS35> yes i did it
<heebie> BLZbubba: No error messages at all? :(
<AsHeS35> heebie:yes i did it
<photofroggy> CharlieSu: how would I start a process in a shell script without it waiting for the process to finish?
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: you'd like it to background?
<AsHeS35> heebie:if i setup on boot,is it gonna be okay ?
<photofroggy> CharlieSu: and if possible, have it on a specific screen?
<mingdao> HHabib1: thanks, mate ... for your help and the best wishes
<BLZbubba> or maybe a way to tell upstart to write verbose output to a log file
<HHabib1> your welcome brother :)
<photofroggy> CharlieSu: not really background, pushing it to a specific screen would be ideal
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: not sure about that.. sorry.
<photofroggy> CharlieSu: well, what about background?
<ubuntu4shane> photofroggy: what app are you trying to do that with?
<photofroggy> ubuntu4shane: a python script
<netwrkspider> Hi ubuntu
<BLZbubba> this is just retarded, i hope red hat doesn't make this mistake
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: what is the end goal?
<photofroggy> just to launch the process...
<ubuntu4shane> photofroggy: ok, what do you mean by pushing it to a specific screen like tty?  or the virtual screens?
<netwrkspider> which type of mistake
<photofroggy> ubuntu4shane: a virtual screen, I guess, one created with `screen -dmS name`
<ubuntu4shane> photofroggy: hmm, that is a bit over my head, usually scripting isn't GUI related
<heebie> AsHeS35: I don't know if it'll be O.K.  I don't know why you're getting that error.  It could be that it's just a really old motherboard. (It would have to be REALLY REALLY old not to understand LBA mode.)
<AsHeS35> heebie:i setupped some other linux version which is pardus and i delete on win7(the motherboard is REALLY REALLY new )
<AsHeS35> heebie:is it  a problem for ubuntu ? or setup
<c10> hola a todos como estan?
<ubuntu4shane> !es | c10
<ubottu> c10: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest49763> hi
<BLZbubba> last message on upstart is "handling mounting event"
<commodore> Crunchbang pwnz.
<`d-_-b`> knock knock :)
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: can you not just shell out to do that?
<photofroggy> CharlieSu: ? I want to use a cronjob
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: you want start something in in a named screen that is spawned from a python script?  right?
<photofroggy> CharlieSu: managed to bash this out http://pastie.org/1321781
<photofroggy> no I want the python script to run in a named screen, CharlieSu
<`d-_-b`> guys why dont u just use private instead of quoting ur nicknames every 5 secs :D
<`d-_-b`> i dont mind but its kinda funny :D
<photofroggy> makes it easier for other people to contribute ideas, if they know anything useful
<IdleOne> `d-_-b`: because in a channel this large, which at the moment is slow, quoting or highlighting the person you are speaking to makes it easier to follow a conversation
<`d-_-b`> i know man i was just kiddin` :)
<`d-_-b`> go on ...
<`d-_-b`> :)
<`d-_-b`> IdleOne u dont get me, do u? :)
<IdleOne> `d-_-b`: starting to
<sol326> well if you ask a question in a serious chat you get a serious answer what do you expect
<CharlieSu> `d-_-b`: i don't get you
<sol326> :D
<lucas_> hi! I installed some packages from Mint and now the original "ubuntu desktop" release is renamed to "LinuxMint". Is there any way to change it back?
<IdleOne> lucas_: a clean install of Ubuntu
<IdleOne> !mintsupport | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xangua> lucas_: something you don't DO is to mix repositorioes from other distros
<`d-_-b`> lucas_ - get a Mac :D
<mfilipe> anyone know how can I improve my Ruby? it is very slow. :(
<`d-_-b`> mfilipe - go for an iMac Work Station
<mfilipe> :(
<kaolbrec> hrrmf. Google is not forthcoming. Is the lifecam VX-800 supported by ubuntu?
<lucas_> 'd-_-b': Don't have so much money to waste ;)
<IdleOne> `d-_-b`: Do you plan on helping people with actual support or just feel like playing?
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: why does it need to run in screen and can you not just do http://pastie.org/private/qgzcyhzgzzwmmubcsmdbq
<mfilipe> `d-_-b` in other distribution it was fast but in Ubuntu it is slow
<commodore> Die. Buntu nooks
<photofroggy> CharlieSu: because I'd like to be able to see what the program is doing if I need to
<photofroggy> CharlieSu: but most of the time I don't need to
<`d-_-b`> IdleOne im not joking. it`s a solution, don`t u think ? :D
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: if you're running it from cron why don't you log the output ?  redirect it to a file or to a local syslog facility
<oldschool> mneptok are you still around and not bizzy ?
<photofroggy> CharlieSu: not really ideal..
<oldschool> :)
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: why?
<mfilipe> `d-_-b` a dumb solution but yeah, it is a solution
<CkhiKuzad> I know it is really obnoxious when people just go "hay guise help me pl0x!" in here, but basically thats what I'm going to have to do. I need help from someone who knows how to modify compiled python programs, and then recompile them. I'm trying to modify my Software center binary so that it wont work like "Download>Install>Download>Install>Download>Install" and will work like "Download>Download other packages while installing l
<CkhiKuzad> ast package>Installing other packages while still downloading the other packages"
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: you can run it w/ screen like i showed you..  screen will exit once the process is complete..  if it is still running and you'd like to see the output you can attach it
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: #ubuntu-packaging might be able to help
<CkhiKuzad> Thanks IdleOne.
<ubuntu4shane> CkhiKuzad: if you get that done, submit it to Ubuntu, because that would be a good improvement all around.
<photofroggy> CharlieSu, great, but how do I name that screen?
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: add the -S 'name' option
<photofroggy> I tried that just now and it didn't seem to want to work
<photofroggy> one min
<CharlieSu> pastebin it..
<CkhiKuzad> ubuntu4shane, Is why I'm trying to do it, it would save everyone who doesnt use CLI based packaging a lot of time
<photofroggy> nvm, it was a bug in my code :)
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: figured :)
<photofroggy> CharlieSu: thanks for the help :)
<`d-_-b`> ph0n7r1c CONGRATS!
<ubuntu4shane> CkhiKuzad: I use cli, but kind of like the new Software center, but that would be a very nice improvement.
<`d-_-b`> photofroggy : CONGRATS TO U TOO!
<_Tristan1> photofroggy: do I know you?
<photofroggy> _Tristan1: I dunno, who are you?
<CkhiKuzad> I like the screenshots of the packages in the SC, something that apt doesn't have. I use apt more because of the speed, but i like the center.
<_Tristan1> photofroggy: I'm tristiano77, who are you?
<photofroggy> lol
<photofroggy> _Tristan1: I'm photofroggy
<photofroggy> :P
<CharlieSu> photofroggy: no problem..
<_Tristan1> knew it!
<photofroggy> sort of obvious though
<photofroggy> considering my nick
<jonathan> guys how can i access my windows files from ubuntu?, i have a windows os on partition 1, and partition 2 for my movies etc. i now installed ubuntu on partition 2 but i can't seem to find my files in that partition. i can see my files on partition 1 where windows is installed but not on partition 2
<photofroggy> gotta go!
<IdleOne> jonathan: you installed ubuntu to the partition where you had your media stored?
<jonathan> yes2
<cbilljones> jonathan, did you delete the partition when you installed ubuntu?
<L10n> jonathan: your movies are gone
<Guest15588> anyone know anything about gmote
<IdleOne> jonathan: those files are gone
<Guest15588> need some advice
<Guest15588> no takers?
<`d-_-b`> jonathan : I told you! Go buy a Mac! With a real Mac OS X ... not with an OS with core of OS X .9
<ubuntu4shane> !question | Guest155588
<ubottu> Guest155588: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jonathan> i didn't format my partition, i chose to install ubuntu together with my old windows, so when i login on my windows os i can access my movies on partition 2, yet login in ubuntu doesn't show my movies on that partition
<cbilljones> guest15588, post your question and someone may help
<IdleOne> !guidelines > `d-_-b`
<ubottu> `d-_-b`, please see my private message
<Guest15588> anyone setup a gmote server using ubuntu 10.10?
<IdleOne> !codefofconduct > `d-_-b`
<cbilljones> !gmote
<L10n> jonathan: so then you have 3 partitions
<ubuntu4shane> jonathan how many partitions do you have?
<IdleOne> jonathan: you installed using wubi?
<jonathan> i have 2 partitions
<`d-_-b`> what? feelin` uncomfortable? go and create a real OS of your own ... and then support it and fight for it that hard ...
<jonathan> @idleone: yes i installed using wubi
<cbilljones> jonathan, you have at least 3 if you include swap
<ubuntu4shane> jonathan  ahh, wubi, that is an important detail.. :)
<erik71usa> hello all
<ubuntu4shane> hello erik71usa welcome to the forum
<`d-_-b`> erik71usa hello dude, how is it going
<IdleOne> `d-_-b`: Please try to stay on topic, Ubuntu support and Not mac fanboyism
<ubuntu4shane> erik71usa: I mean irc! :)
<jonathan> XD i just want to access my media on this same partition XD, so i don't need to login to windows to play them >.<
<ubuntu4shane> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<erik71usa> wondering how ubuntu will be affected by microsoft buying novell  souns like sco all over again
<`d-_-b`> jonathan u can play/view files but you can`t do nothin more than that. its because of the partition`s format
<cheekee> `d-_-b`: isn't a real character, he is like someone from a cartoon film
<`d-_-b`> jonathan in another words - go buy a mac or stay on win32 ...
<jags> hey is there a way to paste from clipboard into a terminal with just the keyboard? Or a particuarl terminal app that has this funcitonality?
<ubuntu4shane> !offtopic | erik71usa
<ubottu> erik71usa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu4shane> jags: I think you can do that with parcelite
<egsome> After I have attached my second monitor to my Dell Inspiron N5010 ( Intel GFX Card ) ( Ubuntu 10.10 64bit ), I've got blurry text almost every where, any ideas ?
<jonathan> hmmmm, so there ain't a way to just view windows files in this partition just like in partition 1?
<cbilljones> jonathan, do you see it in places?
<ubuntu4shane> jags parcellite
<jags> thank you ubuntu4shane
<ubuntu4shane> jags: parcellite does this with parcellite -c
<jonathan> @cbilljones: i only see part1, no part2 shown but when i open my computer, part2 is shown as file system
<ubuntu4shane> jags install parcellite then run parcellite --help it gives you a brief overview of using it, pretty simple
<cbilljones> jonathan, so you see it in "computer"?
<lyecum>  大家好
<cbilljones> jonathan, can you pastebin the output of "sudo /sbin/fdisk -l"
<jonathan> @cbilljones: yes2 i see them both
<ubuntu4shane> what can be done to improve the ubuntu-es channel, I always feel bad sending people there, and there really isn't much help there.
<maco> !cn | lyecum
<ubottu> lyecum: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cbilljones> jonathan, you cant open it from "computer" then?
<lyecum> OK
<jonathan> @cbilljones: here it is, thanks.
<jonathan> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<jonathan> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<jonathan> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jonathan> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<jonathan> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot3> jonathan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolcat> Can ubuntu recive MMS?
<cbilljones> jonathan, no problem, glad i could help :)
<ubuntu4shane> !pastebin | jonathan
<ubottu> jonathan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lyecum> 不过 我不知去中文频道
<maco> lyecum: #ubuntu-cn
<jonathan> @cbilljones: here XD http://paste.ubuntu.com/535745/
<commodore> I only like ubuntu because of apt
<IdleOne> lyecum: /join #ubuntu-cn
<cbilljones> jonathan, most likely it just isnt auto-mounted, so once you open it, you will have an icon on your desktop for it
<lyecum> 我试试， 我真的一点也不懂，谢谢
<Jordan_U> !jp | lyecum
<ubottu> lyecum: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<cbilljones> jonathan, you can view it now though right?
<egsome> lyecum, 只要按一下频道的名称 #ubuntu-cn
<lolcat> Can Ubuntu send and recive MMS?
<jonathan> @cbilljones: how can i automount it? tnx
<cbilljones> jonathan, good instructions on this page:       http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<Bezerk> hi dudes
<ubuntu4shane> hey Bezerk welcome to the irc Ubuntu support channel
<Bezerk> My ubuntu installation is going bad
<jonathan> @cbilljones ok2 i'll read it, so for now can i open it without mounting it first?
<ubuntu4shane> Bezerk: can you give a little more detail?
<cbilljones> jonathan, when you open it it is mounted
<Bezerk> always freeze on that screen http://imagebin.org/124599
<Bezerk> can anyone help me?
<lolcat> Can I make Ubuntu recive MMS for me?
<robert> Does anybody know how to get ubuntu to work with Audible.com or netflix or coupons.com?
<egsome> Bezerk, It seems to be in need for the Internet Connection, Do you have one while installing Ubuntu ?
<XuMuK> Bezerk: I guess it's trying to connect to internet
<jonathan> @cbilljones tnx for the help
<cbilljones> jonathan, no problem, for automounting that page should straighten you out :)
<ubuntu4shane> Bezerk:  are you installing with USB or CD??
<robert> Does anybody know how to get ubuntu to work with Audible.com or netflix or coupons.com?
<Bezerk> I was trying to install connected and was giving same problem, then I took off the cable
<cbilljones> robert, not sure about the others, but at this point the moonlight plugin doesnt work with netflix
<Bezerk> Im using a CD
<ubuntu4shane> Bezerk: hmm, that is odd, perhaps the cd was burned bad?  or bad iso image
<ubuntu4shane> !md5sum | Bezerk
<ubottu> Bezerk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jonathan> @cbilljones, wow i've done it thank you very much, tnx tnx have a gud day
<egsome> Bezerk, Do you ever get the correct mark besides the Internet Connection one ?, Or it's always marked as failed ?
<cbilljones> jonathan, good to hear :)
<robert> Those are the main problems I have with Ubuntu. audible, netflix and coupons.
<Bezerk> I downloaded and burned 2 cds
<phaeton> ubuntu has problems?
<cbilljones> phaeton, nope :P
<phaeton> cbilljones, *whew*.... thanks
<XuMuK> phaeton: depends on the version, IMHO
<robert> ubuntu doesn't have problems. I have problems. :)
 * phaeton notes a couple of frustrations with 10.0.4
<phaeton> er
<phaeton> 10.04
<XuMuK> 10.10 yes, it has...
<Gulfstream> I have a question about that Ubuntu One music store... Can I buy a gift card in a store and enter in a code so I can buy songs, like with iTunes?
 * phaeton also preferred lilo over grub, but that's an old battle
 * Gulfstream totally would use 11.04 instead of 10.10 on a pruduction machine
 * phaeton would toadilly use 17.99
 * Gnea looks at Gulfstream 
 * XuMuK prefers BURG over all the rest
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phaeton> XuMuK, burg?
<robert> There's a lot of turn over in this room.
<sbeck_> phaeton, he means Grub, I think. BURG = GRUB
<phaeton> robert i was just noticing that
<phaeton> sbeck_, oic, thx :P
<XuMuK> phaeton: yeah, it's a kind of graphical GRUB with easy customization...
<Dr_Willis> I couldent get burg working right on my Nvidia systems.. not sure why...
<phaeton> couldent?
<Gnea> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> !info burg lucid
<BLZbubba> "plymouth main process killed by abrt signal" is happening on my console, and freezing the boot process.  is there any way around this?
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in lucid
<dogarrhea1> an yone know what a  P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_CLIENT_V2 means?
<ubuntu4shane> Dr_Willis: what is burg?
<phaeton> well, ttyl y'all...
<cbilljones> gurg is a graphical ui for grub
<XuMuK> phaeton: http://code.google.com/p/burg/wiki/InstallUbuntu
<cbilljones> i mean burg
<zoidfarb> For testing/compatibility purposes, I'd like to be able to install several older legacy versions of Firefox. Could anyone give me some tips on how to set this up?
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis: I've got a NVidia 8600GS and it works greatly...
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu4shane:  an alernative to GRUB that has fancy themeing.. somnthing that grub will proberly get in the near future.
<lykeus> I upgraded my laptop from 10.04 to 10.10 using the update-manager and now what to also update my main PC. Since I have limited bandwith I was wondering if there is a cache folder so that I could copy the files over?
<Dr_Willis> XuMuK:  it worked.. i just dident get the pertty themes.. i could of been dongs omthing wrong.  I had a text menu.
<pc-moon> anyone help i have problem
<Dr_Willis> lykeus:  /var/cache/apt/
<pc-moon> in ubuntu
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis: but did you install them?
<Dr_Willis> lykeus:  you may want to set up 'apt-cacher-ng' on the main machine to cache stuff automaticaly for the whole lan.
<cbilljones> pc-moon, post your issue, someone will help if they can
<XuMuK> I mean burg themes
<ubuntu4shane> Dr_Willis: cool, that will be nice,  I have seen some nicer grub menus in other distros that I always liked.
<ubuntu4shane> !question | pc-moon
<ubottu> pc-moon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> XuMuK:  used some 'burg' tool that downloaded/installed  them (or so it said)  they never seemed to take efffect.  but i dident  really look into it much more
<pc-moon> i installed ubuntu 8 in desktop
<pc-moon> but i can't connect with internet
<Dr_Willis> pc-moon:  8.04 8.10 ?
<pc-moon> no another computer
<TheConundrum> is there a way to get a package and all dependencies in a .deb?
<lykeus> Dr_Willis: There doesn't appear to be all debs in there. I still have to download an awful lot of files (around 1GB).
<Dr_Willis> pc-moon:  you may want to try a newer version.
<ubuntu4shane> pc-moon: wireless or hard-wired?
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis: the way I installed it was by adding burg ppa and apt-get it...
<Dr_Willis> lykeus:   there may be a limit to the cache size.
<pc-moon> no caple
<pc-moon> i have DSL caple
<pc-moon> but not connect
<Dr_Willis> !dsl | pc-moon
<ubottu> pc-moon: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl.
<pc-moon> also i have alpha USB
<pc-moon> but not define from ubuntu
<pc-moon> i wanna upgrade by anyway
<ubuntu4shane> pc-moon: is there any reason you went with Ubuntu 8?  Ubuntu 10.10 is the latest, and Ubuntu 10.04 is the latest Long Term Support version, may be best to use one of them.
<ubuntu4shane> pc-moon: it would be best for you download the latest Ubuntu image and install that.
<ProtiK> Hey, I was having a problem installing Ubuntu on my netbooks earlier. Someone suggested I try to install the alternative version, which appears to be working so far, up to the point where it asks me to identify the CD ROM drive. Being a netbook, this is impossible, and it won't continue until I do. What do?
<pc-moon> i need more time to download 10
<ubuntu4shane> pc-moon: either of the two I mentioned above.
<ubuntu4shane> pc-moon: upgrading is going to be a very long process, you are going to be best off starting with a fresh install
<pc-moon> okey i'll install ver 10 and back
<lykeus> Dr_Willis: darn, ok. Haven't thought of that. Maybe I should increase that for the next time. What would be the way of getting a list of urls to all the debs. (I suppose apt-get won't work for that unless I update the sources.list, and I don't know what side-effects that might cause).
<ubuntu4shane> lykeus: Dr_Willis signed off. :(
<pc-moon> thank u
<ProtiK> Anyone?
<ubuntu4shane> pc-moon: no problem
<cbilljones> protik, i think your issue is covered on this wiki:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ProtiK> cbilljones: Oh hey, you again. :D Thanks bro
<cbilljones> protik, no problem, you will need to start over, but there is a workaround
<ProtiK> cbilljones: Can do, thanks.
<bonhoffer> i just upgraded, now i can't ssh to my server
<lykeus> Someone knows how to get a list of urls for the debs neccessary to dist-upgrade ones system?
<bonhoffer> how do i start the ssh daemon
<bonhoffer> i can connect directly through the server's website
<disappearedng> Hey any way I can boot without the bootscreen?
<cbilljones> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ubuntu4shane> bonhoffer: sudo servic sshd start
<bonhoffer> servic or service
<ubuntu4shane> bonhoffer: sudo service sshd start
<ubuntu4shane> bonhoffer: typo. :)
<bonhoffer> ssh root@75.127.97.105
<ProtiK> cbilljones: I don't see where the workaround is, can you post a keyword or something so I can jump to it?
<XuMuK> disappearedng: and what do you want instead?
<ubuntu4shane> bonhoffer: 3rd time is a charm:  sudo service ssh start
<Pici> bonhoffer: The service name is ssh, not sshd.
<disappearedng> cause I am installing ubuntu on mac
<disappearedng> and it just hangs at the screen
<cbilljones> protik, can i PM you?
<disappearedng> can't even get dmesg
<ProtiK> cbilljones: Sure
<XuMuK> disappearedng: with no errors?
<disappearedng> it just hangs at "ubunut"
<disappearedng> let me try to boot into recovery mode
<ubuntu4shane> disappearedng: I think if you hit ctrl alt F1 you can see the boot process and see what is hanging
<XuMuK> disappearedng: try to delete "quiet splash" at the COMMAND string in /etc/default/grub and do "sudo update-grub" and restart after...
<arthax> good night i need help
<XuMuK> disappearedng: this will give you dmesg output at boot time...
<arthax> i have a problem whit mi ubuntu 10.04 whit apt-get
<arthax> sorry whit synaptic
<ubuntu4shane> arthax: what error are you getting?
<XuMuK> arthax: what exactly?
<N00bsauce> I think I found a bug with the maverick installer. http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/6923/screenshot4c0.png  If somebody can take a look. The installer is incorrectly reading my partition table
<arthax> if i can search a package mark a error :   traslationl18es
<Greenster> I Installed UBUNTU using WUBI - Just avoid the partitions on a new netbook - The netbook came with Windows7. After installing UBUNTU I now have 2 bootloaders (Windows Boot Manager & Grub) Is it possible to Remove one of them???
<tinytim> i am confused -- i can't install ssh -- i get W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<arthax> if this problem its result in ubuntu 111.04
<arthax> sorry ubuntu 11.04
<tinytim> ubuntu 10.4
<tinytim> plus i can't ssh to the server
<kgs> Does anyone have anything to say about installing fluxbox on Ubuntu 10.10? How does it mesh with the system?
<XuMuK> tinytim: close all synaptic/update-manager/apt-get processes and try again...
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: probably the update is running in the background, (checking the repos) wait a few moments and try again, for ssh I'm pretty sure you want to install ssh-common
<arthax> tanks xumuk
<tinytim> thanks
<arthax> i can try , say you later
<toqek> hi all
<Greenster> I Installed UBUNTU using WUBI - Just avoid the partitions on a new netbook - The netbook came with Windows7. After installing UBUNTU I now have 2 bootloaders (Windows Boot Manager & Grub) Is it possible to Remove one of them???
<ubuntu4shane> Greenster: I think the way wubi setups the install you better leave it the way it is, there may be a way, but I'm not real sure.
<tinytim> ubuntu4shane: how can i see if the update is running in the background?
<tinytim> ps aux
<XuMuK> Greenster: it isn't a good idea to install the WUBI version...
<tinytim> ?
<alraune> tinytim: or top/htop
<needinfo> Have bamboo tablet MTE-450A on Lucid (10.04). Pad buttons and finger circle move cursor to upper left of screen. How much work will I have to do to correct this problem?
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: hmm  top   or sudo apt-get update  and see if that throws the same error.
<XuMuK> tinytim: this is one of many ways... but it'd be "ps aux|grep -i update"
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: there ya go! ^^  that would be the best.
<emma> Anyone here have any insight into whether you can expect this to work well with Ubuntu -- Broadcom BCM4313
<emma> as a wireless device ^
<alraune> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kgs> emma: I might have that same card.
<N00bsauce>  I think I found a bug with the maverick installer. http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/6923/screenshot4c0.png  If somebody can take a look. The installer is incorrectly reading my partition table I'm afraid it might overwrite data /dev/sda3 is the target. Fresh install from LiveCD. fdisk reads the same thing. Only way I could create ext4 is via mkfs. Also tried it with the partition being RAW.
<lucas-arg> how can i solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/535748/ ?
<alraune> emma: ^saw ubott.. ?
<tinytim> XuMuK: thanks!
<lucas-arg> cant remove those packages
<XuMuK> tinytim: wlcm!
<emma> kgs: is that what it says when you do iwconfig?
<alraune> lucas-arg: can boot another kernel and then get rid of it
<tinytim> XuMuK: hmm . . . no upgrades running
<lucas-arg> alraune: im in other kernel... not 2.6.35-25
<lucas-arg> alraune: im in 2.6.35-26
<ToastyJustice> Hrm, has anyone successfully connected to WPA2 Enterprise Wifi around here? My university doesn't support linux :/
<ubuntu4shane> XuMuK: are you sure it is upgrade?  or upgrade-manager?
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: are you still getting the error when you try now?
<nibz_> ToastyJustice: with network manager? no. with wpa-supplicant, yes
<XuMuK> ubuntu4shane: not sure, it was that he sad...
<tinytim> http://pastie.org/1321860
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: you have connection issues
<tinytim> oh . . .
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: are you connected?
<tinytim> this is on a vps (linode)
<tinytim> i can't ssh in, but they provide an ajax console
<alraune> lucas-arg: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<XuMuK> tinytim: did you try to reboot and do the same just after the sistem is booted?
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: ahh, ok, that would explain, because you aren't connected to the web there, that is why you have all the errors
<kgs> emma: iwconfig doesn't give me any info about the driver or anything like that.
<lucas-arg> alraune: mmm how will this solve it?
<tinytim> XuMuK: i can try to reboot again
<ToastyJustice> nibz_: wpa-supplicant you say? I'll check it out, thanks :)
<alraune> lucas-arg: seems like your packagement is borked
<ubuntu4shane> lucas-arg: in the terminal run sudo apt-get -f install
<alraune> lucas-arg: *management
<ubuntu4shane> lucas-arg: and see if that fixes it.
<XuMuK> tinytim: try it after reboot without opening synaptic nor update-manager...
<alraune> ubuntu4shane: next step :)
<ubuntu4shane> alraune: :)  just thought I would throw that in there. :)
<lucas-arg> alraune: ubuntu4shane same problem with both options
<alraune> lucas-arg: if that doesn't do it, try from init 1 and also try by synaptic
<lucas-arg> alraune: i think the problem is that synaptic removed -image first and then tried to remove those packages...
<emma> kgs: ahh i thought it would tell the wireless device
<alraune> lucas-arg: dpkg -l | linux-backports-modules-alsa*
<alraune> lucas-arg: still installed ?
<lucas-arg> alraune: those are the only backport packages i have installed right now
<kgs> emma: Nope. But wait.. it is probably located somewhere on the laptop itself... that is if the sticker hasn't rubbed off or something. Let me give it a look real quick.
<alraune> lucas-arg: sudo dpkg -r linux-backports-modules-alsa*
<emma> kgs: oh thanks :)
<N00bsauce> Needing some assistance in determining the source of failure http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10155776
<kgs> emma: It is... BCM94312HMG.
<tinytim> anyone know why /etc/fstab is read only sudo won't even open it
<lighta> how come sudo don't open it tinytim ? sudo gedit /etc/fstab ?
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: ls -l /etc/fstab
<tinytim> one second
<kgs> emma: Scratch that last line... my card is a BCM4312
<XuMuK> ubuntu4shane: may be cat? fstab isn't a directory...
<lighta> i'm trying to join ##java but nothing happend, is it my irc client or ?
<tinytim> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 186 Nov 23 22:18 /etc/fstab
<XuMuK> aah... sorry
<tinytim> should be able to do it
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: you should be able to edit that, with sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: be careful messing around with that file, back it up
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: are you working via ssh?
<StrangeCharm> is it possilbe to set up raid, lvm, or disk encryption on the regular install disk?
<tinytim> ubuntu4shane: kind of -- working via lish
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: ok, I'm not familiar with lish, but you probably know if you have gui or not, and if you prefer nano or vi
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: backup the file before messing around with it though. :)
<tinytim> yeah -- but nano tells me i have a read-only file system
<tinytim> same problem as emacs
<XuMuK> tinytim: open it wit sudo nano instead...
<yxz97> http://grupoice.go.cr/esp/temas/wcam/trans/wm3.htm
<tinytim> sudo nano -- what i did before
<yxz97> I cannot see that page
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: ohh, that is going to be a mounting prob, or they way lish is interacting.
<yxz97> The requested plugins are:
<yxz97> MMSH protocol source
<alraune> tinytim: sudo chmod +w /etc/fstab
<XuMuK> don't do that
<yxz97> No packages with the requested plugin found
<yxz97> what can I do ?
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: no, they way the filesystem is mounted is read only, it doesn't matter
<c4pt> hi i was wondering how do i change my user's icon ?
<tinytim> ubuntu4shane: yeah -- i don't think it will help
<c4pt> i cant seem to do this in users and groups from the menu bar
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: run mount to see how it is mounted
<glitchd> how can i get flash installed in firefox 3.6.12?? i cant watch youtube or any other videos!=(
<XuMuK> c4pt: System --> Administration --> Users and Groups
<c4pt> XuMuK, how do i change the icon?
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: you are ssh'ed into a LAN box or a server?  are you admin?
<glitchd> ::grope::
<tinytim> http://www.pastie.org/1321888
<glitchd> whoops
<Toqek> how to instal java?
<tinytim> ubuntu4shane: root -- on a vps
<alraune> !java | Toqek
<ubottu> Toqek: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<tian> hi ereyone
<tian> i am chinese
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: hmm, I"m not sure on that, but based on the error, it is either 1.  Mounted as read only, or 2.  lish is limiting your writing ability.
<XuMuK> c4pt: click on icon in session indicator applet at the top panel
<tinytim> ubuntu4shane: thanks!
<c4pt> XuMuK,  thank you
<ubuntu4shane> tinytim: no prob, good luck, I'm off.
<glitchd> i need help to install flash in ubuntu 10.04 so i can watch youtube and hulu, please!!
<Toqek> ubottu : ok i try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rodeur> anyone speak french?
<Pici> !fr | rodeur
<ubottu> rodeur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<williss> is there a setting or something where i can prevent ubuntu from asking for the administrator password except to install new software?
<rodeur> ok thx
<XuMuK> glitchd: is your system an 32 or 64 bit?
<glitchd> xuekan, its 32 bit i believe
<xuekan> China do have the largest number of people in this world.it's too much.
<xuekan> glitchd:lol
<alraune> Toqek: need help enabling parner repo ?
<alraune> t*
<glitchd> xuekan, ??
<glitchd> XuMuK, ???
<Gnea> xuekan: #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus for that sort of talk
<XuMuK> glitchd: do "uname -m" and post the output
<glitchd> kk
<xuekan> glitchd:you gave the message to wrong person.
<glitchd> xuekan, i noticed, my apologies
<glitchd> XuMuK, it came out to i686
<Toqek> alraune : ok working :)
<xuekan> glitchd:no,it's ok.no apologie needed.
<glitchd> xuekan, ok then
<lalonet> si buenas..
<alraune> Toqek: have fun
<lalonet> hi hi hi
<Toqek> alraune thanks
<lalonet> gud ifnin
<alraune> lalonet: spain?
<alraune> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lalonet> yeah
<rafaelsoresbr> is it possible to install ubuntu to a RAM disk?
<dzup2> !cz
<XuMuK> glitchd: so try to apt-get it: sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree -y
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<dzup2> !du
<alraune> rafaelsoresbr: depends on the type of, it's battery patched device big enough, yes
<jimi_> I used "auto remove" on some packages, and it disabled my networking, how can i ge ti back?
<glitchd> XuMuK, im pm'd u
<XuMuK> I've seen
<rafaelsoresbr> alraune: i have 4Gb of RAM and I don't have hd
<jimi_> service network-manager start
<jimi_> start: Job failed to start
<theorem> quick Q -- how can I get gkrellm to display the RX AND the TX bytes -- right now a single click on the krell is showing me only the RX bytes
<alraune> rafaelsoresbr: that won't works ,as it looses it' data once powered of
<alraune> rafaelsoresbr: get a usb stick least, and disks are cheap nowadays
<Black[Prince]> hey ppl, im new here
<disappearedng> Hey how do I get vim to copy to "+y in ubuntu ?
<theorem> what is that , a file ?
<alraune> Black[Prince]: enjoy your stay
<theorem> or a line ?
<Black[Prince]> thanks alraune, may I ask whats this channel purpose?
<xangua> jimi_: get an ubuntu cd and install network-manager
<alraune> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<slack_baphomet> hmm anyone get gtk 2 working with enlightenment e17 ?
<XuMuK> Black[Prince]: see the topic
<jimi_> xangua, i ddnt remove it
<xow> hello, someone can help me ?
<Black[Prince]> oh thanks XuMuK I better get out of here in order not to bother
<XuMuK> !ask | xow
<ubottu> xow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<needinfo> Is there an "easy" fix for bamboo MTE-450A in lucid (10.04)? Pad buttons and finger circle move pointer to upper left of screen.
<xow> someone here can help me with drbd ?
<XuMuK> I have no idea what it is...
<Guest75836> anyone running a gmote ubuntu server
<Guest75836> holla
<Guest75836> gmote anyone?
<Guest75836> good channel for advice please?
<Guest75836> no takers?
<Guest75836> too hard?
<booduklee> then?
<zepolar_> I need you help with ubuntu 10.10, with the dell xps m1330. The bluetooth doen't work
<booduklee> sorry ,
<XuMuK> Guest75836: I think more than one don't even know what are you talking about...
<booduklee> i can't
<yxz97> MMSH protocol source
<booduklee> everyone is busy ,so many people can't talk because they are working
<yxz97> MMSH protocol source
<yxz97> MMSH protocol source
<FloodBot4> yxz97: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest75836> so what are you guys and gals talking about C.O.D.
<Guest75836> can someone please steer me to an actual help channel?
<yxz97> MMSH protocol source
<yxz97> MMSH protocol source
<yxz97> MMSH protocol source
<FloodBot4> yxz97: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> yxz97: stop that.
<bazhang> Guest75836, what is gmote
<yxz97> Pici, I want to see if FloodBot4 is predictable ;-)
<Guest75836> How is War of Warcraft tonight everyone... having fun?
<Pici> yxz97: Please don't/
<yxz97> Pici, why so worried mate?
<jonathan> guys why is "allow executing file as program" automatically unchecks on file properties?
<yxz97> is just a couple of bits from an unimaginable amount of all!!!
<jonathan> i'm trying to use wine
<yxz97> Pici, Pisces?
<Pici> yxz97: Do you have a support question, or are you just here to play with the bot?
<bazhang> yxz97, take chat elsewhere
<xangua> jonathan for security issues i believe
<yxz97> Pici,  MMSH protocol source
<yxz97> Pici,  MMSH protocol source that is the one!
<Guest75836> jonathan use Oracle VM Virtualbox
<jonathan> i want to run exe files but that prevents me from doing it
<Pici> yxz97: I don't know what that is, its not a question either.
<xangua> then mark it to allow run as a program
<yxz97> Pici,  MMSH protocol source Plugin for firefox is not found!! that is the one!
<xangua> jonathan*
<yxz97> Pici, Pisces help please
<jonathan> @xangua, i tried it but it automatically unchecks
<theorem> :(
<yxz97> ok?
<yxz97> ok
<yxz97> k
<st__> is 97 his birthdate? :)
<jonathan> why do allow executing file as program can't be checked T_T
<yxz97> st__, what gossip of me?
<st__> jonathan readonly filesystem? no write access?
<Pici> yxz97: I'm afraid I can't help you with that, perhaps someone else here knows.
<yxz97> Pici, "that" what ?
<Pici> yxz97: your question.
<jonathan> st__ i don't know i'm an infant in linux
<alraune> jonathan: try from terminal as root
<jonathan> alraune: ^^ i still don't know command lines in terminal ^^
<alraune> jonathan: sudo chmod +x SomeFileName
<alraune> jonathan: but you can open it, nor ?
<jonathan> alraune: i can't open it it says it's blocked
<alraune> jonathan: where is the file stored ? terminal blocked ?
<fshuanglan> ??
<jonathan> alraune: it's in program files of my windows partition
<jonathan> no the terminal is not blocked, i mean the program is blocked sorry
<alraune> jonathan: but a linux app ? which is it ? graphics driver ?
<turiya> #haskell
<jonathan> i want to install utorrent
<alraune> jonathan: if you want no native linux app, utoorrent runs under wine
<alraune> !torrent | jonathan
<ubottu> jonathan: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jonathan> @alraune: yes i know but the thing is i can't open utorrent installer in wine, it says it's blocked
<alraune> jonathan: first cd in the directore the installer is at
<alraune> mount tells you where the partition is mounted
<adam_gla1> hello is this where I get support for ubuntu?
<alraune> jonathan: sudo chown $USER ut....exe
<uRock> adam_gla1, ask your question and if anyone has an answer, then they will offer it
<ifme> can someone please help me with themes
<ifme> i download one, and i can't use it in my themes
<uRock> what problem are you having with themes?
<booduklee> ---
<Jef91> I am using dh_make to build a package - but there is a "-" in the package name. How can I do this?
<Khaotic> if i have a plain text file with: wget --spider www.mywebsite.com in it, will it execute?
<ifme> i have it on my desktop but i don't know how to use it
<edgar> sorry, is this the place I can get support?
<alraune> edgar: ubuntu yes
<uRock> ifme, you should be able to install it via the Appearances applet.
<edgar> ah thanks
<ifme> i can't find appearance
<{-v-}> what's up room?
<ifme> i'm like at square 2
<ifme> i got the theme
<alraune> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<{-v-}> anyone man enough to take on a gmote question?
<jonathan> @alraune: done i've cd on it sorry i'm a newbie
<edgar> I installed Ubuntu inside of windows, it's friggin amazing, but my laptop is in overtime. it seems that its first CPU is doing all the work
<adam_gla1> I have a Gateway NV53 and it has a built in web cam and microphone, I cannot get it working in ubuntu and I am sure it works because it works on windows 7
<jonathan> @alraune now what should i do?
<{-v-}> that's spelled GMOTE
<alraune> jonathan: ls     lists the file now ?
<uRock> ifme, right click on the desktop and select to change the background
<acc_> \quit
<edgar> is it possible to spread the CPU load?
<jonathan> @alraune ok done now?
<ubud> how to recover  a raid 5 hard disc
<uRock> then select the theme tab
<alraune> jonathan: sudo chown $USER ut....exe
<uRock> ifme, then select the theme tab
<ifme> don't have that option
<alraune> jonathan: where you give the correct filename (TAB in terminal autocompletes)
<ifme> i'm in xubuntu
<Khaotic> if i have a plain text file with: wget --spider www.mywebsite.com in it, will it execute?
<uRock> !xubuntu
<pIG> java service time error with gmote ubuntu 10.10
<ifme> zu boon tu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<pIG> please help
<alraune> {-v-}: what shall that do ?
<jonathan> @alraune: done i've typed it nothing happned
<uRock> !xubuntu > ifme
<ubottu> ifme, please see my private message
<booduklee> soory ,i have a question about wget
<booduklee> i want to use wget to download the postfix which is iso ,and i don't need any other files, for example : wget -np -p -r -nd -b --accept=iso url，is it right?
<alraune> edgar: spread ? I don't understand, you want to stress-test cpu ?
<Jeruvy> Khaotic: yes.  Ask ubottu about !bash scripting for more assistance/fine-tuning
<alraune> jonathan: it did, now try again wine u...exe
<pIG> alruane what system you running
<jonathan> @alraune: i've typed it, and nothing happened i still can't run the exe file
<booduklee> e
<booduklee> my shell is soso
<Khaotic> ubottu
<alraune> jonathan:wine is installed ?
<Khaotic> hwo so, Jeruvy
<booduklee> i can't write good shell to run it
<jonathan> @alraune, yes yes, when i run it it says, blocked start wine/unix
<pIG> cool new song.... Muse - Undisclosed Desires..... worth checking out
<ifme> ok, nothing happened there
<ifme> any more options on using my theme i downloaded
<pIG> jonathan take it back... it can't be fixed
<alraune> jonathan: can you copy the exact errormessage ?
<pIG> it's called VM Virtualbox
<bazhang> pIG, whom are you addressing
<pIG> jono
<alraune> :)
<pIG> baz what system r you running
<bazhang> pIG, random chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pIG> where is the real help channel
<booduklee> i also want to know
<jonathan> The file '/media/7/downloads/utorrent.exe' is not marked as eecutable. If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.
<pIG> ever heard of gmote?
<pIG> baz?
<Fuzion24> hello, I am logged into a machine as root and I want to access folders that are not owned by me, but i get permission denied
<alraune> jonathan: sudo chmod +x  ut...exe
<jonathan> alraune: The file '/media/7/downloads/utorrent.exe' is not marked as eecutable. If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.
<alraune> jonathan:saw it, seems we have missed the file earlier :
<alraune> jonathan: sudo chmod +x  ut...exe
<alraune> jonathan: wine u..exe
<Fuzion24> I try to chown root foldername and get Operation not permitted
<ifme> NO HELP. THAT'S COLD
<h00k> !root | Fuzion24
<h00k> !patience | ifme
<pIG> is this the War WarCraft Channel
<bazhang> pIG, no its not
<pIG> just looing for help
<_Tristan> is it possible to have different partitions in different raid arrays?
<pIG> looking
<Fuzion24> h00k, that did nothing?
<alraune> pig: people asked you about, no answers, trolling ?
<jonathan> alraune: it ran! XD it worked when i typed wine ut..exe hehe
<ubottu> Fuzion24: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubottu> ifme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alraune> jonathan: sure, but consider a native app
<h00k> Fuzion24: ubottu must be sleeping
<jonathan> alraune: tnx i didn't know it's that simple, thanks
<pIG> alrauane... What?
<alraune> jonathan:np, but also consider using a newer wine from ppa
<jonathan> alraune: yes i'm just trying some stuffs since i'm new thanks
<xangua> ifme: for speccific xubuntu question there is #xubuntu, mostly people here use only gnome
<Fuzion24> sh-3.1# id
<Fuzion24> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=20(dialout)
<bazhang> pIG, last chance: chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fuzion24> pretty sure that is root.
<alraune> jonathan: which distro ?
<jonathan> i isntalled it using synaptics
<pIG> no thanks you guys and gals have fun
<h00k> Fuzion24: we don't support running as root, here
<alraune> jonathan: lsb_release -a tells you
<jonathan> alraune: what distro?
<adam_gla1> does anyone know how to get a built in web cam working on ubuntu?
<alraune> jonathan: lsb_release -a tells you
<alraune> !distro
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<alraune> jonathan:which version of ubuntu
<jonathan> alraune: it's 10.10
<alraune> adam_gla1: install cheese and see if it's found
<alraune> jonathan: maverick so : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-studio-10.10
<MasterP> hey baz pIG back what was the name of that channel again?
<alraune> jonathan: sorry that is for studio
<jonathan> alraune: what's that?
<alraune> jonathan: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.10-maverick-meerkat
<alraune> jonathan: a step by step howto getting many goodies out of it, perfect for newcomers
<jonathan> alraune: thanks i'll read it thank you very much, have a good day
<alraune> jonathan: have fun
<adam_gla1> @alraune yea i just tried that and it works thanks :) but i tested my microphone with the ubuntu recording application and skype test call and it wont record, any idea on how to get that to work? its a built in microphone
<alraune> adam_gla1: install gnome-alsamixer,  make sure mike ain't muted
<brodymcd> I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 (fresh install) and dvd drive doesn't show up in places - but I can play dvd on VLC... can someone please help?
<Khaotic> is this a reasonable cron tab to execute every hour: * 1 * * * * ping 127.0.0.1
<Khaotic> like will that execute every hour?
<MasterP> hey time out everyone has to check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U
<MasterP> great video and song
<ifme> it's similar, just that when i right click desktop. i don't get "change desktop background"
<Pici> Khaotic: No, It will execute every minute at 1am- 1:59am.
<Khaotic> then how would i do thayt?
<N00bsauce> Ubiquity incorrectly reading partition table  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10155930 if anybody can offer some insight on this
<_Tristan> Khaotic: You're not really planning to do a ping, right? I mean, that's just a placeholder...?
<sol326> anyone help with a scst setup??
<alraune> Khaotic: cron hourly
<jonathan> oh another question
<Pici> Khaotic: 0 * * * *
<ifme> ok, simple? how do i open folders as root
<Khaotic> _Tristan correct
<Khaotic> Pici explain please
<jonathan> alraune: why is that my clock changes to a time i didn't set
<sol326> ifme: enable root
<brodymcd> I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 (fresh install) and dvd drive doesn't show up in places - but I can play dvd on VLC... can someone please help?
<Cash> gmote help please?
<jonathan> alraune: i set my clock at 7am, and later it just turns to 6pm XD
<alraune> jonathan:ntp ? wrong timezone selected ?
<ifme> in terminal
<jonathan> alraune: even the date rolls back in a few minutes
<h00k> Cash: check gnome's documentation, this is the Ubuntu support channel, not gmote specific.
<stellarnight> Does anyone have any suggestions for getting my wireless card working? I've tried System->Administrator->Additional Drivers and System->Administrator->Windows Wireless Drivers as well as attempting to install a proprietary driver I found online.
<sol326> yes
<Pici> Khaotic: That would match whenever the minute is 0, which happens once an hour. Your command tried to match whenever the hour was 1, which happens 60 times.
<alraune> jonathan:I go with ntp and a correct timezone
<sol326> sudo passwd root
<jonathan> alraune: what's ntp?
<Cash> cash.. money .. heroes .. need help with gmote please?
<Khaotic> thanks
<stellarnight> jonathan: Network Time Protocol
<h00k> Cash: Check their documentation and help options. This isn't the place.
<jonathan> stellarnight: how can i get there?
<sol326> anyone familiar with scst setup?
<Cash> how long does it take?
<adam_gla1> @alraune: ok i installed  gnome-alsamixer and it doesnt look like my microphone is muted...
<Cash> you guys should of figure this out 2 hours ago
<alraune> !ntp | jonathan
<ubottu> jonathan: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<stellarnight> System->Administrator->Synaptic Manager and look up ntp, if you're trying to install it.
<Cash> run a virtual machine using oracle
<tinytim> having troubles getting networking to start: http://pastie.org/1321970
<Cash> partion 10 g and he's good
<stellarnight> jonathan: System->Administrator->Synaptic Manager and look up ntp, if you're trying to install it.
<alraune>  jonathan: it get's the time from internetservers quite accurat, also keeps up with summer/wintertime
<sbeck_> ifme, opening folders as root ? You want to open it with your file manager ?
<jonathan> @alraune & stellarnight: thanks guys
<ifme> where's that
<sbeck_> Alt + F2, then enter: gksu nautilus
<ferris_> I am having an issue with sections of my display freezing... but I am still able to click what is under the frozen section. For example if there was a link I could click it and go to the next page or start an application... if you have any idea what might be causing this... I would greatly appreciate help.
<sol326> ifme you using desktop or server??
<ifme> desktop
<sol326> I've only used server os of yet
<sol326> everything I say in in terminal
<ferris_> i could post a screenshot
<Raven``> Hello
<sol326> is in
<alraune> adam_gla1: which chip ?
<ifme> this is a headache to install a theme
<sol326> anyone familiar with scst?
<Cash> so did anyone check out this new vid and song it rocks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U
<Raven``> A quick question please
<alraune> adam_gla1: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<jrmcm> I am new to Ubuntu and linux in general. I tried to get firestarter and synaptic said that it was unavailable. can anyone suggest an alterantive?
<alraune> adam_gla1: open another tab in terminal...
<alraune> adam_gla1: ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<sbeck_> <Raven``> A quick question please
<sol326> does anyone know the correct ppa for scst2?
<sbeck_> Raven, just ask.
<alraune> adam_gla1: ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿sudo apt-get update
<tinytim> anyone know why my networking service won't start? http://pastie.org/1321970
<ferris_> Oh, I am using the gnome desktop, ubuntu 10.10,  Compaq presario C500, and I am running Desktop Nova... please pm me
<milo> anyone know how to fix this bug in pidgin "https://omega.contacts.msn.com/"
<sol326> i get an errer trying to do the one on the site
<Raven``> I want to use an older desktop as a storage server for my two laptops. If i use the server unbuntu with no GUI how do I see to set it up?
<alraune> adam_gla1: ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<tinytim> init: networking pre-start process (832) terminated with status 1
<Sameyeam> Howdy Ya'll
<sol326> https://launchpad.net/~ast/+archive/scst2?field.series_filter=lucid
<alraune> adam_gla1: ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿and then give the url from the pastie
<xangua> ifme: gksu thunar ; or whatever xfce file browser is called
<sol326> but i'm using maverick
<Sameyeam> I am having trouble with keyring at boot time. It asks for 2 sign ins
<WarenG> cool I'm back.. so no one has seriously heard of gmote?
<alraune> adam_gla1: ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿while I read it,can do a reboot
<alraune> WarenG: what shall that be ?
<Sameyeam> WarenG, I had Gmote on my Android phone
<h00k> WarenG: you were told the proper place to check for help with that application. The appropriate place is not here.
<bazhang> http://www.gmote.org/server   WarenG check the docs
<djohns> ello ubuntu
<WarenG> thank you
<jrmcm> I am new to Ubuntu and linux in general. I tried to get firestarter and synaptic said that it was unavailable. can anyone suggest an alterantive?
<djohns> new to ubuntu  try out linux mint
<alraune> !info firestarter | jrmcm
<ubottu> jrmcm: firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-8ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 406 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<xangua> jrmcm: update repositories and try again
<bazhang> !mintsupport > djohns
<xangua> sudo apt-get update
<ubottu> djohns, please see my private message
<h00k> djohns: This isn't the appropriate place to spam mint here, it is also not supported.
<alraune> !mint | djohns
<ubottu> djohns: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ferris_> djohns, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<WarenG> baz worthless... already checked the docs
<Sameyeam> Do I need to install anything to do an nslookup?
<WarenG> please .... more
<djohns> mint is very much more user friendly to a brand new linux user then default ubuntu
<WarenG> I'll stick around to help with the other riff raff if you can help me out
<Gnea> WarenG: if it's not part of the repositories, we don't support it, but maybe someone has documented it on ubuntuforums.org
<djohns> personally i'm using the latest ubuntu 10.10
<WarenG> on true
<tinytim> anyone familiar with : fup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<Gnea> WarenG: we also don't respond well to ultimatums.
<stellarnight> How do I get my wireless card to work?
<h00k> djohns: Do you have an Ubuntu related question?
<Gnea> !wifi | stellarnight
<ubottu> stellarnight: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WarenG> there is also no .deb
<ferris_> if 10.10 then Applications>Ubuntu Software Center and then search firestarter... or firewall and you will find multiple packages
<xangua> WarenG: never heard of gMote, aren't sure is not gNote ¿
<Gnea> WarenG: like I said, try searching the forums, thanks.
<djohns> i'm just here to hang like most of us
<WarenG> what the good is Xchat then?
<WarenG> use to be cool
<stellarnight> Gnes: Tried that. No luck. Any other suggestions?
<WarenG> sorry Ubutnu channel
<Gnea> WarenG: pardon?
<h00k> WarenG: if you'd like off-topic chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic. Also, check the /topic of channels you're in
<alraune> jrmcm: sudo apt-get install firestarter  should also work
<stellarnight> Gnea:Tried that. No luck. Any other suggestions?
<Gnea> !attitude | WarenG
<ubottu> WarenG: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<WarenG> xoxo Gnea
<jrmcm> thx ill try it, doing the update now
<fshuanglan> OXO
<milo> please help me :( I need to talk to my mom on msn :(
<Gnea> stellarnight: well, we really can't help you until you furnish us with relevent information
<alraune> milo: use pidgin
<WarenG> if you have no clue how to sycn Andoid with Ubuntu 10.10 your missing some coo stuff
<fshuanglan> use empathy...
<Gnea> WarenG: enough.
<alraune> milo^
<WarenG> looking for guidance
<WarenG> no other?
<xangua> milo sudo apt-get install msn-pecan > restart pidgin/empathy> disable your MSN account> change it to WLM> enable it
<djohns> pidgin seems to be gold far as i've seen
<milo> alraune: yeah i'mm having the issue with pidgin
<Gnea> WarenG: you will find guidance toward the exit soon if you don't cut it out.
<N00bsauce> Ubiquity incorrectly reading partition table  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10155930 if anybody can offer some insight on this
<WarenG> thank you.. but have a good night helping these newbs chmod a+wrx ..........................
<ferris_> WarenG... you really should listen and discontinue your obstinance
<alraune> milo: try xangu..., else can use ppa pidgin, also works
<milo> xangua: "Release 'empathy' for 'pidgin' was not found
<milo> "
<xangua> latest version seems to fix it buth the pidgin's official ppa only has 2.7.5 ; however you can get the latest pidgin via getdeb.net milo alraune
<SingAlong> how do i make a distro like puppy linux (from ubuntu)? can anyone point me where to start?
<bazhang> SingAlong, remaster it?
<SingAlong> bazhang: remaster?
<xangua> SingAlong: that's !offtopic , there is a puppy-lucid
<djohns> ubuntu server as a start?
<alraune> xangua: or delete the wrong certificate and get proper one from msn
<milo> xangua, alraune: let me try
<Gnea> stellarnight: if you could clue us in to what hardware you're using, we might be able to get it working
<bazhang> SingAlong, couple of ways; minimal iso and buildup, or use the ubuntu customization kit
<stellarnight> Gnea: I'm running Gnome Version: 2.32.0, Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, MacBook Pro 5,2.  My wireless card is a Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n. I've tried System->Administrator->Additional Drivers and System->Administrator->Windows Wireless Drivers.
<SingAlong> bazhang: thanks!
<xangua> (22:39:44) milo: xangua: "Release 'empathy' for 'pidgin' was not found > read carefully what i wrotr, not just coppy all the text and paste it in terminal
<bazhang> xangua, not really offtopic, he wants to remaster and ubuntu
<xangua> wrote*
<xangua> bazhang: ok
<djohns> macbook pro argggggg
<dan2> are the ubuntu us servers slammed right now?
<stellarnight> Gnea: I literally spent 7 hours today sitting, trying to get it working.
<milo> xangua: ok
<sol326> anyone help me rebuild a kernel for scst & iet?
<bazhang> SingAlong, you cuold then make a bootable iso out of that (if you go the minimal iso way)
<bazhang> !remaster | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<SingAlong> bazhang: thanks you!
<djohns> ubottu <-- he has the golden links
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> How can I write a shell script that clicks the first mouse button?
<ferris_> hmmn... not sure but the block that was frozen is now displaying correctly
<SingAlong> *thank. feel stupid made a typo while saying thank you :P
<stellarnight> Gnea: The docs page for my compy says it should work out of the box with non-free drivers.
<Agent007> Can I cut a mp4 video file in halves so it doesn't skip?
<Gnea> stellarnight: have you located and read this page yet:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1_5-2/Maverick
<Sameyeam> How can I stop having to type password in twice on each boot?
<alraune> Agent007: checkout handbrake,various formats possible
<dome> and how do i install a theme
<alraune> Agent007: lucid ?
<sol326> http://iscsi-scst.sourceforge.net/iscsi-scst-howto.txt
<sol326> anyone have any experience with the kernel rebuild?
<alraune> Sameyeam: can have automated login
<ferris_> SingAlong, what do you mean? Are you trying to make a live cd? or a distro that uses a menu based desktop manager?
<Agent007> alraune, i played the mp4 file on mplayer and vlc, and the file skips while the audio plays
<dome> i want to install a theme
<SingAlong> ferris_: whats a menu-based desktop manager?
<N00bsauce> !theme > dome
<ubottu> dome, please see my private message
<alraune> sol326: take a look at kernelcheck, very handy tool
<xangua> dome: drag it to the 'appearen' window
<SingAlong> ferris_: just looking to add a few pkg and remove a lot of ones not required
<tinytim> i am loaded only as a read only file system how do i re mount as writable?
<Agent007> alraune, but i played a smaller size mp4 file and it was fine
<SingAlong> ferris_: and probably change the GNOME to Xfce etc
<SingAlong> or anything lighter.
<alraune> Agent007: so a corrupted file
<tinytim> it is /dev/xvda that i want to reload
<shmup> Where might I find Startup Applications in 10.10?
<shmup> System -> Preferences -> ??
<sol326> alraune: server program??
<ferris_> uninstalling gnome through synaptec will remove a lot of packages, and then install xfce
<stellarnight> Gnea: Yeah, that has been my bible for the last few days. I have installed all the apt-get that is suggests. It incorrectly suggests System->Administration->Hardware Drivers when in fact it should suggest System->Administration->Additional Drivers.
<alraune> sol326: you asked about rebuilding a kernel
<Agent007> alraune,  are there any other possibility?
<sol326> yes... within the current kernel..
<djohns> if you wanna go lite might wanna try lxde
<Gnea> stellarnight: well, if additional drivers isn't working, how would either be correct?  They're apparently in the midst of updating their documentation on it, have you signed on to help out with that?
<dome> that didn't work
<alraune> sol326: http://kcheck.sourceforge.net/
<N00bsauce> Anybody know if there is a ubiquity equivalent from cli (not alternate cd)?
<alraune> Agent007: can try ffmpeg, but that has a-- rather complex syntax
<alraune> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6-2ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 265 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<stellarnight> Gnea: When I first was trying to install STA it failed. It told me to go to jockey.log. I've been having internet problems lately that have been preventing me from logging on to help out. ;)
<alraune> Agent007: it also lets you alter specs of a peg aca sampling and such
<Agent007> It seems I already have ffmpeg
<alraune> sol326: what is the cause for your attempt ?
<Gnea> stellarnight: well that sucks, but now that you're back on, you might want to give it a shot, perhaps someone within that circle knows how to fix your problem better than we can at this point
<brodymcd> dvd drive works, in bios, can play from VLC, does NOT show up in places... when I find it in nautilus, it has an X on it and says I have no permissions, cannot even change them with root... can someone help me get my dvd back?
<abhinav_singh> i deleted opera with dpkg --purge opera .....when i reinstalled it..i saw thats it is using the same configuration files
<abhinav_singh> how to fix it
<Freeaqingme> remove its config files manually after purging it
<stellarnight> Gnea: Alright. Ethernet is working. I'm just spending all my time trying to get the wireless working while I have a wired connection. It's hard to fix a network problem without the internet. Lol.
<alraune> brodymcd: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> list
<dauthiwarlord> list
<dauthiwarlord> :D
<sol326> alraune:trying to do scst with iet for better performance
<Gnea> stellarnight: yes it is :)
<sol326> http://iscsi-scst.sourceforge.net/iscsi-scst-howto.txt
<Khaotic> crontab: installing new crontab
<Khaotic> "/tmp/crontab.ps80Yw/crontab":22: bad command
<Khaotic> errors in crontab file, can't install.
<Khaotic> Do you want to retry the same edit? (y/n) y
<Khaotic> crontab: installing new crontab
<FloodBot4> Khaotic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Khaotic> "/tmp/crontab.ps80Yw/crontab":22: bad command
<Khaotic> sorry
<brodymcd> alraune: then what? sorry... not totally new but...
<stellarnight> Gnea: Thanks for you time.  It was nice being helped.
<ubuntu> hola estoy instalando xubuntu 10.10 en mi AA0-110, todo fino! ¿alguna recomendacion?
<Khaotic> wtf is up with crontab?
<alraune> brodymcd:give url from terminal here
<sol326> http://pastebin.com/K3Ch4aE8
<Gnea> stellarnight: Good luck with that, looking forward to better documentation
<ubuntu> thanks you!
<alraune> sol326: kernelcheck easiest way to get an unpatched kernel you can configure then
<brodymcd> http://pastebin.com/2AfMDKhK
<sxio3> question: where are the "Credit Card Settings"? I'm reading http://www.ubercart.org/docs/user/2731/credit_card_settings and it is very unhelpful.
<djohns> what do you guys think about web desigining programs for ubuntu?
<sxio3> lol-wrong room- sorry
<alraune> sol326: but before I'd try to patch just the current kernel, though can't say if it works
<Gnea> djohns: vim ftw
<ubuntu> i recomend ubuntu studio
<Gnea> ubuntu: ubuntustudio for what?
<Khaotic> can someone help me with crontab?
<Khaotic> why isnt it being saved
<Gnea> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Gnea> Khaotic: for me, if something doesn't save it's usually due to a lack of hard drive space
<djohns> hmmm any html5 editor for ubuntu?
<Gnea> djohns: open up a terminal and type the following:  apt-cache search html5
<ubud> how can I auto mount a XFS usb hard drive
<djohns> nothin :(
<shmup> Where might I find Startup Applications in 10.10?
<shmup> System -> Preferences -> ??
<Gnea> djohns: then you didn't actually type it.
<alraune> brodymcd:please put my nick in answers,or messages might get lost; one optical drive only ?
<Gnea> djohns: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Khaotic> page doesnt exist
<alraune> please*
<XuMuK> ubud: adding a rule to fstab?
<Khaotic> both links are outdated
<Gnea> Khaotic: what page?
<Gnea> oh
<Khaotic> well dont even exist
<shmup> wow, can't believe i couldn't find it. nvm. ;x
<Gnea> Khaotic: the first link works, don't lie.
<djohns> ahh spelled it wrong ty :D
<Gnea> liars don't deserve to be helped
<Khaotic> does not
<Gnea> Khaotic: I just loaded both - the second is down, but the first one is up.
<Khaotic> now it does
<leealis> has anyone tried the macbuntu theme?
<Khaotic> didnt when i tried to pull it up
<Gnea> ah
<Gnea> flaky connection perhaps
<Gnea> *flakey
<Ermonster> what its ubuntu?
<Gnea> !ubuntu | Ermonster
<ubottu> Ermonster: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<breadcrumb> hi
<histo> !anyone | leealis
<ubottu> leealis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> Khaotic: I wonder if the wayback machine has it
<Ermonster> ok man thanks
<brodymcd> alraune: yes, one optical only
<brodymcd> alraune: http://pastebin.com/2AfMDKhK
<Gnea> Khaotic: why yes, yes it does. here you go: http://web.archive.org/web/20080822110941/http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<alraune> brodymcd:gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<alraune> brodymcd: http://pastebin.com/n8B7VyKV
<leealis> doesn anybody know what plugins the macbuntu theme package uses to add the switch panel bottom right corner
<alraune> brodymcd: add that line to fstab, safe file, close gedit
<dauthiwarlord> How I can change monitor resolution ... trough xorg.conf to get more than 800 x600, because i have gpu issues and only supports lower desktop environmet ... there's a way to do this ?
<brodymcd> alraune: done
<alraune> brodymcd: sudo mkdir /media/cd
<Gnea> !resolution | dauthiwarlord
<ubottu> dauthiwarlord: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<brodymcd> alraune: done
<Ermonster> who is GNEA?
<alraune> brodymcd: sudo chown -R $USER /media/cd && sudo mount -a
<dauthiwarlord> thnx @ubottu
<Gnea> Ermonster: who are you?
<Sameyeam> alraune, I went into preferences and changed password to allow it to auto login but it still does not.
<Krishnandu> dauthiwarlord, lol say thanks to Gnea, ubottu is just a bot :)
<changing> any idea how to switch from xfce to gnome look
<alraune> Sameyeam: loginscreen you speak of
<brodymcd> alraune: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<dauthiwarlord> hahaahaha xD
<dauthiwarlord> kk :D
<alraune> brodymcd: no cd/dvd in ?
<Sameyeam> I can no longer get NTFS config tool to open thus my 3 drives fail to load on boot. How can I fix this?
<dauthiwarlord> Tnx @Gnea :2
<Gnea> :)
<dauthiwarlord> :3
<Krishnandu> :)
<dauthiwarlord> I love u Gnea <3
<dauthiwarlord> :D
<myke5161> Greetings all
<ubud> how to see what usb hard disk is connected
<Gnea> I'm speechless
<alraune> ubud: lsusb
<ferris_> Ermonster, whenever you put "!" in front of a word ubotto gives info on the word following the exclamation
<changing> how to switch to gnome desktop
<alraune> ubud: or mount (if it is)
<brodymcd> alraune: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ferris_> !hello
<alraune> !brain | Ermonster
<ubottu> Ermonster: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Krishnandu> changing, just logout your current session, and while login again choose DE
<ubud> alraune: it wont automount
<alraune> brodymcd: fine, should be done then
<Gnea> !pm | Ermonster
<ubottu> Ermonster: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<brodymcd> alraune: do I have to reboot? It doesn't show up in places, and now there is a folder in media called cd with the same X and same reaction as before...
<alraune> brodymcd: now it should also be accesible under places
<realeyes> #conky
<alraune> brodymcd: sudo chown -R $USER /media/cd
<Ermonster> ok i am sorry
<Ermonster> i am leaving
<realeyes> how do I install conky hardcore ppa?
<n-iCe> hi have anyone used magicrescue??? the question is:
<brodymcd> alraune: lots of lines saying ... "changing ownership of..." and "read-only file system" but nothing still in nautilus or places
<n-iCe> is this correct? udo magicrescue -d /archivos/ -r /usr/share/magicrescue/recipes/*  /home/n-ice/
<xangua> realeyes: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name"
<n-iCe> If I did rm -rf in /home/n-ice/
<weed_up> hello,guys
<Blackadder> hello
<realeyes> hello
<djohns> you guys think ubuntu will ever go for xfce for a default wm?
<unperson> Looking for a text editor in LInux with a fairly robust regex search and replace.  What are my best options besides vi, emacs, and derivatives?
<ubud> how to find out the usb connected harddisk name?
<xangua> djohns: xubuntu already exists
<Gnea> !xubuntu | djohns
<ubottu> djohns: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<foo> Will dpkg -l |grep package, and if it says ii <package name> - does that mean it was installed via apt-get and not source?
<Krishnandu> djohns,   I don't support that
<djohns> :(
<Krishnandu> Gnea, He asked fr making it default :P
<Krishnandu> I love Gnome :)
<brodymcd> alraune: thanks for trying - rebooted and nothing. Still the same
<brodymcd> Ubuntu 10.10 - DVD drive not showing up in places - can anyone help?
<djohns> gnome is pretty awesome i'm pleased with it but like a billion others we like every possible option xD
<ferris_> I like gnome best...
<tinytim> anyone know why service networking start is returning "networking stop/waiting" for me
<tinytim> i lost all connectivity for my server
<n-iCe> how to find words in a folder to files?
<n-iCe> like grep -i 'text' *
<n-iCe> or something like that
<n-iCe> can't remember
<Jacenzzz> I'm stuck in Grub rescue...can someone help?
<didt> I'm running rsync from live ubuntu cd. I can't sync some files because "Permission Denied (13)" error. Is there a way to get permissions and transfer these files??
<sgubud> how to mount a xfs usb connected hard disk
<Jacenzzz> I'm getting an "error: no such partition"
<alraune> brokendatapoint: no need for reboot until kernelupdates, which kernel ? (uname -r tells)
<tinytim> any ways to troubleshoot this networking problem?
<MONT-K40IJ> does anyone knows how to configure the headphone jack driver for K40ij?
<tinytim> ifup eth0 says the interface is already configured
<MONT-K40IJ> I need your help.
<weed_up> my ubuntu can't boot ，can someone help ？
<MONT-K40IJ> does anyone knows how to configure the headphone jack driver for K40ij?
<Ermonster> thanks ubottu
<ferris_> ifconfig lo will tell you if it is actually connected and ip add
<Jacenzzz> can anyone help me with grub rescue?
<MONT-K40IJ> does anyone knows how to configure the headphone jack driver for K40ij?
<MONT-K40IJ> does anyone knows how to configure the headphone jack driver for K40ij?
<ferris_> weed_up, what is it doing? where is it getting stuck?
<weed_up> i opened my disk with winhex ，and found that the boot sector all filled with 00
<MONT-K40IJ> does anyone knows how to configure the headphone jack driver for K40ij?
<djohns> @jacenezzz  http://www.linux.com/community/forums?func=view&id=4219&catid=18
<didt> I'm running rsync from live ubuntu cd. I can't sync some files because "Permission Denied (13)" error. Is there a way to get permissions and transfer these files??
<Jacenzzz> @n-iCe read it...I cant boot off of a live CD or a USB...it gets stuck booting
<alraune> brokendatapoint: sudo apt-get install autofs && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ferris_> did you install inside windows?
<MONT-K40IJ> Need help my speakers and headphone both play together
<ferris_> weed_up, did you install inside windows?
<Jacenzzz> I used Wubi unfortunately
<MONT-K40IJ> Need help my speakers and headphone both play together
<MONT-K40IJ> Need help my speakers and headphone both play together
<MONT-K40IJ> Need help my speakers and headphone both play together
<youlun> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 10.10 with locale set to Chinese(Taiwan). When I press ctrl+space to type Chinese, I don't get a candidate list to select characters. There is no ibus icon in the tray. Does anyone have any idea what to do?
<weed_up> i install win7 in another hard disk
<alraune> Jacenzzz: more details ?
<ferris_> weed_up, did you install windows or ubuntu first?
<cong> install language support
<weed_up> install ubuntu first
<ferris_> that is the problem
<djohns> @weed_up should always install windoze first
<ferris_> win7 is a pain...
<Jacenzzz> I'm  getting an error: no such partition
<Seven_Six_Two> ferris_, not in a vm! It stays not running that way.  ;)
<ferris_> always install win7 first, then ubuntu... reinstall ubuntu
<weed_up> but i installed ubuntu in a removable hard disk
<didt> I'm running rsync from live ubuntu cd. I can't sync some files because "Permission Denied (13)" error. Is there a way to get permissions and transfer these files??
<youlun> cong: Can you be more specific? I've already found several places in Kubuntu to configure language options. I have my input method set to ibus, and in ibus preferences I have "Show icon on system tray" checked.
<Jacenzzz> I can't boot into a LiveCD or a USB,,,
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, are the partitions mounted rw and are you owner or part of group? Is it only certain directories? Certain files?
<weed_up> and then insatlled win7。。。forgot to remove the disk
<didt> I'm running ubuntu and I can't copy files from one drive to another drive because I keep getting an error saying that I don't have permission. Help?
<rahduke> hey i need to take permissions of all files and folders located at /media/bigdrive, my user name is rahduke. I just built a new pc
<rahduke> whats the chown command i need
<alraune> Jacenzzz: that will be hard then, can attach the drive to another running ubuntu ?
<alraune> !who | Jacenzzz:
<ubottu> Jacenzzz:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ferris_> weed_up, there may be a different way to get ubuntu up and running and some one else might help but the way I would do it is to reinstall ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> rahduke, man chown          sudo chown -R rahduke.rahduke /media/bigdrive
<rahduke> thanks seven
<alraune> brokendatapoint: any changes ?
<didt> I'm running ubuntu and I can't copy files from one drive to another drive because I keep getting an error saying that I don't have permission. Help?
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, I replied already
<Jacenzzz> @alraune I guess...its my laptop. It's a dualboot system but because GRUB is screwed up i cant get into windows either. I have a win7 CD and I ran startup repairs but its still not working
<ice799> Hi there. Does ubuntu have a list of who maintains which ubuntu packages? Are some packages just pulled directly from debian and automatically rebuilt for ubuntu? I'm curious because I've taken over the release of a project that has an ubuntu package and I am trying to figure out how to alert the ubuntu package maintainer that a new release is coming.
<didt> Seven_Six_Two. Didn't see it. While running ubuntu live CD is not possible to get permissions to external drives?
<stellarnight> Jacenzzz: I'm not sure if this is related to your problem but check it out. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-2/Maverick/#Basic%20Installation%20Instructions
<weed_up> anyone have some documents descripting the struction of UFS boot sector
<didt> Seven_Six_two It's hard to see when someone responds to me because I'm using a web IRC chat because Ubuntu live CD doesn't have xchat anymore. :(
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, open a terminal and type  mount     look for "r" or "rw" on the applicable lines. If your drive/partition isn't listed, you have to mount it
<alraune> Jacenzzz: sure,win7 won't fix grub, and the box you're talking off now ?
<Sameyeam> I can no longer get NTFS config tool to open thus my 3 drives fail to load on boot. How can I fix this?
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, how much memory do you have? You can install stuff from live cd if you have enough memory or (I think) a swap drive that it can detect
<ferris_> weed_up, if you have both ubuntu and winblows then you could probably get away with just installing the grub boot loader...
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, *install stuff while running the live cd
<Jacenzzz> Its not a Mac. I dont mind losing my Ubuntu...I can reinstall that anyday. I just need to get win7 back
<weed_up> i really  tired in reinstalling systems- -
<didt> Seven_Six_Two Yes it's only certain files, not whole directories (I don't think). I'm not sure if the partition is mounted RW. I know that I can read a lot of the files but some of them I can't.
<Jacenzzz> @alraune Its not a Mac. I dont mind losing my Ubuntu...I can reinstall that anyday. I just need to get win7 back
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, are you trying to go from an internal to internal? How big are the source and destination? Are the permissions and owner the same as at least 1 successfully copied file?
<stellarnight> Jacenzzz: Fair enough. I'm not sure how to fix GRUB. I've never had any success reinstalling it once it gets messed up.
<alraune> Jacenzzz: then go to #windows and eplained how fixmbr works
<shmup> so this might not be the right place, but can someone point me in the right direction for getting two separate wallpapers for my extended display?
<Jacenzzz> appreciate it!
<weed_up> ferris_: my two systems are in two separate HDD
<didt> Seven_Six_Two The source drive is a 1TB internal. And the destination is an external 640gb USB drive.
<shmup> i have the extended display going. just want two different wallpapers ;x
<alraune> Jacenzzz: also can try supergrubdisk
<ferris_> Jacenzzz, is winblows listed in the boot loader?
<stellarnight> shmup: That is an interesting question.
<shmup> i've done it on windows, quite easily
<alraune> Jacenzzz: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<shmup> i'm sure it's been done on ubuntu
<Sameyeam> Is there a way to have my 3 NTFS drives mount automatically at boot?
<Jacenzzz> I dont see anything in the bootloader....
<stellarnight> shmup: Right click-> change desktop background doesn't work I gather?
<Jacenzzz> it just says "error: no such partition" "grub-rescue>"
<alraune> Sameyeam: put 'em in fstab
<didt> Seven_Six_Two the permissions of all of the files appear to be the same 1000 USER Access Read and Write.
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, I've seen that error when I ran out of space. Try emptying your trash, and ensure you're not out of space. All drives actually hold less than advertised because different bases are used in advertised sizes and actual sized
<shmup> stellarnight, nope. changes both of 'em. :/
<jrmcm> how do i install adobe flash player 10.xx
<shmup> stellar, i'm considering trying a wallpaper with double the width
<alraune> !fstab | Sameyeam
<ubottu> Sameyeam: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, and of course formatting takes up some of the space too
<shmup> to see how it handles, by default
<shmup> stellarnight *
<didt> Seven_Six_Two My drives have plenty of empty space on them.
<weed_up> ferris_:i need some documents descripting the struction of UFS boot sector，so that i，maybe，i can fix it by winhex
<stellarnight> shmup: does your wall paper currently stretch across all desktops or display the same picture multiple times once per desktop?
<Sameyeam> alraune, thanks.
<didt> Seven_Six_Two - After I get the permissions error I can still transfer other files, so it doesn't have anything to do with size. Most of the files are about the same size 500mb-1Gb
<Sameyeam> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<night> freenode means what guy
<stellarnight> Jacenzzz: When you first boot up do you get a boot loader screen?
<shmup> stellarnight, i know what you're thinking. naw, it doesn't stretch it currently. but that might be the ticket, though. finding a way to display the same background across both
<shmup> stellarnight, stretched.
<alraune> Sameyeam: can pastebin your work on fstab, if unsure
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, what is the filesystems of the two drives?
<alraune> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<didt> Seven_Six_Two The permissiosn issue is somwhat random. Some files transfer and other files dont'.
<ferris_> Jacenzzz, get yourself a windows boot disc and boot to a prompt run fixmbr then reinstall ubuntu
<Jacenzzz> @stellarnight no...I can get into BIOS though
<didt> Seven_Six_Two EXT4 and NTFS I'm pretty sure.
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, ntfs is destination?
<didt> Seven_Six_Two NTFS is the destination, yes.
<ferris_> Jaceenzzz, try booting into windows first, but that is what I would try first.
<Jacenzzz> @ferris_ cant boot into windows
<stellarnight> shmup: have you tried compiz? Maybe there is a plugin that will allow it there.
<shmup> stellarnight, it worked :)
<shmup> stellarnight, i just have to set the background to "span" in appearance preferences
<shmup> instead of stretch/center, etc
<Jordan_U> Jacenzzz: What happens when you try boot from CD/USB? What CD did you try? What did you use to make the bootable USB?
<ferris_> Jacenzzz, boot using the disc into a prompt and then run fixmbr
<stellarnight> shmup: Nice! Good to know.
<ferris_> Jacenzzz, then after running fixmbr try to boot into windows
<Jacenzzz> @Jordan_U CD doesnt work, USB used to work now it gets stuck booting.
<didt> Seven_Six_Two Does it have something to do with the fact that I'm running from a live CD instead of an installation of Ubuntu?
<Jacenzzz> @ferris_ will do
<night> guys i use sony vaio laptop and my compize is not have full plugins i need  more plugins how
<stellarnight> Jacenzzz: do you have a live cd that will boot? You might be able to reinstall GRUB there and recover both installs.
<Jordan_U> Jacenzzz: How did you try to create the bootable USB? What exactly happens when you try to boot from it?
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, ok. I thought maybe file size limit, but ntfs doesn't suffer as far as I know. Are the file sizes similar for all rejected copies? Do the same files always fail?
<didt> Seven_Six_Two Basically, I need to get the files off of this drive so that I can reformat it to NTFS.
<Jacenzzz> @Jordan_U friend made the USB for me...I have used it before but now it gets stuck when searching for the partitions
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang! Is bit streaming HD audio possible under linux? Or do I have yet another reason to hate DRM?
<ferris_> Jordan_U, check to see if your system can boot from a USB device before going through the trouble... check your cmos
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, The live cd shouldn't affect it, you obviously have the ntfs driver.
<didt> Seven_Six_Two Yes, they always fail to transfer in RSYNC and in Ubuntu (Copy and Paste). And they are all pretty much the same size.
<Jacenzzz> @ferris_  how do I get into the window terminal?
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, are they particularly large?
<ferris_> you will need a boot disc
<Jacenzzz> i have one
<ubuXubu> run>cmd
<Jacenzzz> I'm at the system recovery options
<didt> 600-700mb. SHouldn't be a problem considering I transfered files as large as 7.7GB in RSYNC.
<bbranigin> hey, can somone explain what the nice collumn in  system monitor means if it has a negative value?
<ferris_> Jacenzzz,  it has been a while but you should get some sort of menu list to choose from...
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, no, that wouldn't be a problem. I was thinking that it could be fat32 instead
<night> my compize has not complete plugins i need more
<ferris_> if you google it there are instructions on that
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, do you see any error messages in the terminal, or any output from dmesg  (or rsync log if there is one)
<wheredoi> where do i put the icon theme package i just downloaded
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, wut are u trying to do
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuXubu, I think he needs to  chkdsk /fixmbr
<stellarnight> Jacenzzz: A bit off topic for here but check this: http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<Jacenzzz> Startup Repair, System restore, system image recovery, windows memory diagnostic, and command prompt....the command promt wont run fixmbr
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuXubu, fdisk /fixmbr          maybe
<ubuXubu> so he bkew out his windows bootloader?
<didt> Seven_Six_Two I backed up a bunch of files last month with rSync from the same source and destination drives. Not a problem. Now that I'm running in a Live CD it's not working.
<ubuXubu> blew*
<night> seven six two i have compize but it has not complete plugins i need more
<ferris_> ubuXubu, grub is screwed up, he wants to get win7 back, so I told him to boot to a command prompt and run fixmbr and then try to boot into windows, and then reinstall ubuntu
<ferris_> ubuXubu, he doesn't care about reinstalling ubuntu... just getting win7 back
<didt> Seven_Six_Two I have a feeling that If I reinstall Ubuntu I'll be able to access the files. I have no evidence of that, but I bet it's true.
<ubuXubu> ferris, so he has windows on c drive and ubuntu beside it but he cant boot to windows?
<ferris_> no, it is on a separate drive
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, ok that narrows it down. do the files have any special characters? ntfs is slightly more restrictive, and I'm not sure what error you'd get from rsync
<ferris_> if I am understanding correctly
<Jacenzzz> @stellarnight how was that offtopic???? o.O THANKS
<ubuXubu> has he backed up all his files?
<didt> Permission denied (13)
<Jacenzzz> I put ubuntu into D:
<ubuXubu> i doubt he has 2 hard drives
<didt> Seven_Six_Two Permission denied (13)
<stellarnight> Jacenzzz: Off topic in that it was unrelated to ubuntu. :P Hope it helps.
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, unless there's a bug on the cd you have, there's no reason it wouldn't work just like it would from an install. You could try a different live cd if you have another.
<night> guys please help me
<Jacenzzz> not 2 physical...just 2 partitions
<ubuXubu> ok
<Jordan_U> ubuXubu: ferris_: He's using wubi. It's a known bug in wubi that unfortunately has not been fixed that makes windows and ubuntu unbootable.
<ferris_> ubuXubu, I am not sure... I am not anywhere near him unless he is OC
<ubuXubu> ok good then wubi is just a file run insdie windows
<ubuXubu> he did not partition at all
<Seven_Six_Two> night, don't target ppl with questions right away, ask the channel. You don't need to ask to ask, or declare that you need help. everyone here is either helping or needs help as well.
<ferris_> Jordan_U, thanks. I have not heard of that yet... I have never installed linux inside windows... I give Linux its own partition
<ubuXubu> now. listen...if he doesnt care about wubi(ubuntu), we do a recovery if he has backed up all his important data.
<night> ok seven six two i have not complete compiz plugins
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, how many directories deep are the failing files?
<night> how i get more plugins
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, so you did not use wubi or you did?
<ferris_> ubuXubu, you have it from here, I will sit back and learn
<Jacenzzz> ubuXubu, I did use Wubi :/
<ubuXubu> ok Jacenzzz
<lonejack> Hi, does anyone uses sony vaio on Ubuntu or is aware of a compatibility list for linux?
<didt> Seven_Six_Two NO, there's not special characters in the file names. And there's no logical connection between the files that wont transfer. They have different extensions, different names, regular characters. Some .avi files transfered and others did not. One of the files that didn't transfer was a PDF, the rest were AVI.
<Seven_Six_Two> night, there should be some available in synaptic. Or you can visit the compiz website for more downloads complete with install instructions
<ubuXubu> so then u did not partition your drive at all unless you have other OS's?
<Jacenzzz> Nope...just threw ubuntu into D:
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, do you have important data on this computer?
<stellarnight> night: Have you tried System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager?
<ferris_> lonejack, I had a vaio... but it was quite old. I had several issues with it... mostly wifi and graphics
<alraune> lonejack: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<didt> Seven_Six_Two They all have the same exact permissions.
<Jacenzzz> yes...its my school computer
<Jacenzzz> I have windows backed up though... I'm not completely retarded
<ferris_> lonejack, I might be able to help. what is the issue?
<ubuXubu> can you back up your data to a remote drive Jacenzzz
<didt> Seven_Six_Two I'm not the "owner" of the files so I can't change the permissions. How will I ever be able to change the permissions and read these files?
<Jacenzzz> my last backup is a two weeks old...it has all of the important stuff...its on an external though
<lonejack> ferris_, I'would like to buy one this type: http://support.vaio.sony.eu/computing/vaio/specifications/index.aspx?m=VGN-FS285B
<lonejack> ferris_, is old
<lonejack> ferris_, but for 100 Euro
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, if this computer was bought new it may still have the original built in hidden recovery partition
<lonejack> alraune, thnak you
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, what type of computer is it
<emma> is there a 'best' laptop for Ubuntu/Linux?
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, sudo chmod 777 filename.ext   should let you change them, or you should be able to   sudo username   to switch to that user.
<didt> Seven_Six_Two I've read from these files in several linux distrobutions over the last 2 months or so. (I'm a bit of a distro hopper.) So I don't have any clue what is causing this problem.
<alraune> lonejack: np, snack you :)
<Jacenzzz> ASUS G51JX-A1
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, did u get it new
<didt> Seven_SIx_Two The failing files are the same levels deep as the successful files.
<Jacenzzz> yep back in April
<emma> Is there a best laptop for Ubuntu/Linux?
<histo> !best | emma
<ubottu> emma: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, on an asus the recovery partition is accessed by turning on the computer and tapping the f9 key over and over
<emma> oh geezus i should have known.
<ubuXubu> i have an asus also
<alraune> emma:no,but dell is reported to work well, as others, espececially pre-installed brands
<histo> emma: you can get a hardware compatibility list
<didt> Seven_Six_Two /drive/dir/dir/file
<didt> Seven_Six_Two So, they're not deep at all.
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, then u will see it boot to recovery..do not choose restore choose recovery.
<alraune> emma:to me also thinkpads and medions did fine
<rww> emma: Canonical's HCL list tends to be useful for me: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<rww> !hcl | emma: this might be, also
<ubottu> emma: this might be, also: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ferris_> lonejack... http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/about/  google is a good friend for this
<Jacenzzz> ubuXubu, F9 didnt do anything
<alraune> emma: look here :http://tuxmobil.org/
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, try it again from the off position
<histo> alraune: why are you doing that here?
<histo> emma: hold on I'll get you list
<didt> Seven_Six_Two Can I set permissions recursively in all of the sub dirs? How would I do that/
<ubuXubu> tap it rapidly the moment u turn it on Jacenzzz
<realeyes> hey guys
<Jacenzzz> ubuXubu, did that....still didnt do anything
<ferris_> lonejack... there are some issues but with patience it looks like they can be overcome... and now that 10.10 is out you may have very few issues
<realeyes> how do I install java on Ubuntu?
<realeyes> Java for firefox?
<ubuXubu> well then what happens when you tap f9? Jacenzzz
<histo> emma: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/hardware/C/index.html
<ferris_> realeyes, ubuntu 10.10?
<Jacenzzz> ubuXubu, goes into grub rescue>
<lonejack> ferris_, I'm convinced
<realeyes> yes
<histo> emma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<lonejack> ferris_, thank you
<alraune> histo: question was which lappi works good with linux
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, well ok is there tools offered to rubuild your grub
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, damn. Ok. I think I am stumped. I read about an rsync bug that started 4 deep. first google result for "rsync Permission denied (13)"   you can set recursively with    sudo chmod  -R 777 /topdirectorytochange
<Jacenzzz> Super Grub disc?
<nit-wit> ubuXubu,  just logged on whats up
<realeyes> ferris_: yes.
<ubuXubu> need to recovery windpows
<intrader> Hi, I have a FAT USB stick that contains a Smalltalk installation that worked on both Windows XP and ubuntu until Nov 10. After that date, now I am not able to open Pharo.sh as Maverick attempt to open it as an open office document.
<ubuXubu> says he only did a wubi install
<didt> Seven_Six_Two But this doesn't happen with just RSYNC.
<ferris_> realeyes, go to java and get to the download and there will be instructions for it
<ubuXubu> says he backed up all files
<ferris_> then you need to enable it in firefox
<nit-wit> ubuXubu,  build the windows partition first install and loading grub to the mbr is easy what grub are you using waht distro
<Seven_Six_Two> realeyes, java installer should be available in synaptic, possibly under restricted packages metapackage
<realeyes> i know there are just a few commands you can put in the terminal
<ubuXubu> it is Jacenzzz nit-wit
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, oh that's right. what were you using in the gui?
<nit-wit> ubuXubu,  build the partition=ntfs with gparted first
<ubuXubu> mine asus is fine
<didt> Seven_Six_Two Thanks for that command. I think that helped. I didn't get an error when it ran. So I hope the permissions are changed.
<ubuXubu> nit-wit, right now he booted to grub recovery
<didt> Seven_Six_Two I was using cut and paste in the right click menu.
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, tell us where u are at now
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, hopefully. what program though? nautilus? konqueror?
<nit-wit> ubuXubu, thans I will look at the logs here
<didt> Seven_Six_Two Looks like it's working now. rSync.
<Jacenzzz> I'm trying to repair the win7 MBR with my win7 bootdisc
<didt> Seven_Six_Two Nautilus.
<oldschool> mneptok you around ?
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, oh ok. well if it's fixed, bonus!
<didt> Seven_Six_Two The files are transfering.
<alraune> intrader: make it executable and launch from terminal,also rightclick open with > terminal
<didt> Seven_Six_Two Yeah, it's fixed. Thanks. I should have just asked for that command in the first playce. ;) Had I known that was all I needed.
<wrektjet> hello. which log file contains the events for shutdown?
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, we will stand by if you have more questions
<Seven_Six_Two> didt, lol, np. you know to use   ls -al   to see more in terminal, right?
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  from the booted W7 in the recovery console  bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<alraune> wrektjet: /var/log/syslog
<intrader> alraune, I don't know how to make 'it executable and launch from terminsl' - rightclick on the file opens it as Open Office
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  the auto repair works fine if the boot flag is on the correct partition
<realeyes> if I have 10.10; whats some good stuff to do to it using the terminal? :P
<alraune> intrader: open a terminal and cd to the file's folder
<airlynx> I'm using Ubuntu Studio 10.04 which was upgraded from 8.04, but I've always had issues with the audio shutting off while doing anything but using JACK, any program that doesn't use JACK will run audio for a little while, then the audio shuts off, but the program still runs, can someone please help me troubleshoot this?
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, is the executable bit still set?
<alraune> !manual | realeyes
<ubottu> realeyes: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<intrader> alraune, I am there in the terminal
<nit-wit> ubuXubu,  sorry to intrude
<wrektjet> alraune, would there be a line there for "shutdown" of some kind? (i came home and found my comp off trying to figure out y)
<alraune> intrader: sudo chmode +x YourFile.sh
<ubuXubu> nit-wit, no sweat i dont care how we fix it just so it gets done
<Jordan_U> Jacenzzz: Once you get into Ubuntu I can tell you how to prevent this from happening again.
<nit-wit> ubuXubu,  thts the way I feel
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, sudo chmod +ux yourfile.sh
<Jacenzzz> @Jordan_U dont use Wubi? lol
<Jordan_U> Jacenzzz: That's the simplest solution, yes :)
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit + ubuXubu I'm in win7
<Jacenzzz> booted up like a champ
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  was the command that fixed it
<alraune> wrektjet: you can see bootup/shutdown if logging is enabled  there, also dmesg might be possible
<ubuXubu> Jacenzzz, i am also have an asus with w7 and ubuntu installed by wubi
<intrader> Seven_Six_Two, no, I can change it either in terminal or gui
<Jordan_U> Jacenzzz: Could you mark yourself as affected by this bug? I think it needs more attention.
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit yes...I was told the wrong comand for mbr
<intrader> alraune, '+ux' invalid mode.
<ubuXubu> thats why i know f9 boot to the built in recovery partition
<Jacenzzz> @Jordan_U most definitely!
<nit-wit> right now with wubi there are grub updates so be careful
<Jordan_U> Jacenzzz: Here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/610898
<ubuXubu> apparanty his built in recovery is gone so he is using the disks
<Jacenzzz> ubuXubu, I dunno either...mean and Ubuntu always end up having fights like these. first time my GRUB was ever screwed up though
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, I said +ux,  alraune said chmode (it's chmod)
<nit-wit> any wubi user remember that command it will reload the mbr
<alraune> Seven_Six_Two: thanks for watching
<ubuXubu> well if u backed up data we can do complete reinstall as a worse case scenario
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit already saved it in a text file haha
<alraune> intrader: sudo chmod +x YourFile.sh
<nullkuhl> hello..
<nullkuhl> how do i end X
<nullkuhl> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, and you can do it from gui if either you're owner of file or you start file manager as root
<Seven_Six_Two> alraune, ;)
<Jacenzzz> ubuXubu, I was completely repaired to do that. I do frequent backups just in case ;)
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  there is a whole command set for rebuilding other part sif you go to the UF and PM me as wilee-nilee I will give them to you
<ubuXubu> are you having any luck with nit-wit instruction to repair the boot loader
<nit-wit> ubuX
<nit-wit> ubuX i think he is in
<ubuXubu> cool
<intrader> alraune, '+x' eventually leads to getting Permission Denied
<con-man> anyone know of good DJ software in linux?  I know there is nothing compared to what you can get in Windows but still
<jerich> anyone know how to change log in screen in 10.10
<Seven_Six_Two> con-man, I tried mixxx and it was neat. so was djplay (I think I got the names right)
<theorem> jerich: yes
<dan2> does ubuntu provide an unstripped vmlinux object for use with oprofile?
<alraune> intrader: ? sudo chown $USER YourFile.sh
<theorem> jerich: it was a mighty pain in the ass to find how to
<psycho_oreos> con-man, don't know but you might want to have a look at the stuff that comes with ubuntu studio
<Seven_Six_Two> con-man, you might want to look into using JACK, but let me warn you, you'll have a lot of reading to do.
<nit-wit> jerich,  what are you looking for a background
<jerich> wish it was like prevoius versions of ubuntu or any linux release's for that matter \
<intrader> Seven_Six_Two, when I stick the USB in a window opens automatically without sudo permissions and therefore the gui is not working to change the execute bit. This used to until Nov 10.
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit what do you mean rebuilding other parts?
<theorem> jerich: it doesn;t work like 10.04 ??
<jerich> was hoping to huck a penguin on there
<nit-wit> jerich, I have used burg but thatis a grub replacement actually grub in drag
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, and is the file owner different on the file than your current username for some reason?
<theorem> http://pastebin.ca/2000745
<theorem> jerich: see if that works for you
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz, some time people will delete the /boo/bcd part by removing a partition
<stellarnight> 3,2,1, good night everyone. Thanks for all the support. :)
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, and can you not do it from a terminal?
<jerich> try the grub? lol
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz, /boot/bcd*
<AbhiJit> anyone can tell me the fdisk syntax for partitioning full drive?
<theorem> AbhiJit: use cfdisk
<intrader> alraune, I get '-rw-r--r-- 1 intrader intrader 189 2010-04-07 06:46 Pharo.sh'
<AbhiJit> theorem, ok
<intrader> Seven_Six_Two, no
<Jacenzzz> I'm trying to uninstall Ubuntu now so I can do a fresh install not using Wubi but it wont uninstall....
<airlynx> I'm using Ubuntu Studio 10.04 which was upgraded from 8.04, but I've always had issues with the audio shutting off while doing anything but using JACK, any program that doesn't use JACK will run audio for a little while, then the audio shuts off, but the program still runs, how do I troubleshoot this?
<intrader> alraune, Seven_Six_Two, the volume is FAT
<jerich> use a boot disk to format it
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  use the uninstall in the wubi folder
<jerich> airlynx use a boot disk to format
<alraune> intrader: ah, so perms then
<airlynx> very funny jerich
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, out of my depth. I don't know how permissions are handled on fat
<alraune> intrader: ah, so no* perms then
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit I did o.O
<alraune> intrader: ./YourFile.sh
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  so what do you see going on
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, while in the same directory, that is
<intrader> alraune, Seven_Six_Two, it used to work until Nov 10. ./Pharo.sh - permission denied
<Seven_Six_Two> ;)
<airlynx> I've tried looking online, but my problem is too general to google, I get all sorts of stuff but nothing very relative, I need some help figuring out what the problem is
<krunal> what irc app do u guys prefer to use
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit error excecuting command=C:\Windows\sysnative\bcdedit.exe  /delete
<jerich> airlynx so all your doing is wipeing clean?
<alraune> intrader: try prefix sudo, then find out where it wants to write to
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  are you in admin
<zen> 10.04 + nvidia resolution issue: When resolution settings are not correct during boot, does it just end up in terminal or show appropriate message? Because I tried commiting the nvidia generated xorg.conf for 1024x768, this resolution works perfectly fine with vesa driver. In my case the when using nvidia xorg for 1024x768 it just hangs to terminal while F8 terminal shows "Checking battery states [OK]"
<airlynx> jerich, I think you have me confused
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit yep
<airlynx> jerich, I'm having issues with audio crashing in my apps
<jerich> airlynx probly
<jerich> oh my bad lol
<intrader> alraune, I have tried - I don't 'know where it wants to write'
<shmup> does ubuntu come with adobe flash? i'm trying to remove it so i can test lightspark
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  try the remove programs in the standard program remover forget the name
<shmup> all i see in the package manager is "flashlugin-installer"
<shmup> flashplugin*
<alraune> zen: try sudo nvidia-xconfig from out of x, restart gdm then
<krunal> ubuntu support usb 3.0 ?
<intrader> alraune, Seven_Six_Two, behavior changed after Nov 10
<shmup> right clicking on a youtube vid and going to properties shows "flash 10.1" but i cannot find it
<alraune> intrader: alsodoesn't work with sudo ?
<airlynx> Okay, more specific question, if I think PulseAudio is causing the problem, can I remove any/all PulseAudio packages and if I do so will the system automatically revert to ALSA?
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  I know very few windows commands
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, you mentioned that...  Does it run from a local drive? Is it too big to pastebin the .sh file? Do you remember updating, installing or removing *anything*?
<Seven_Six_Two> airlynx, for the most part it will be ok
<Lancelot> is there a channel where I can connect with xchat?
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit since its obviosly corrupt, can I just delete the files?
<intrader> alraune, that is correct, it does not work with sudo
<shmup> Lancelot, not sure what you mean.
<Seven_Six_Two> airlynx, you will lose your panel volume control, but there are others
<alraune> airlynx: pulse is like a proxy for sound, while oss or alsa provide the drivers
<ubuXubu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<alraune> intrader: no idea then
<shmup> In xchat you'd just /server irc.freenode.net
<shmup> and /join #ubuntu
<airlynx> alraune, I've never used
<strent> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Lancelot> shmup, I can't connect to irc//irc.adelais.net using xchat, but I can with chatzilla
<airlynx> alraune, I've never used PulseAudio before upgrading to 10.04
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz, probably but your in windows with no ubuntu or other files open correct
<shmup> Lancelot, try just connecting to irc.freenode.net
<rww> Lancelot: remove the irc:// from the front; you just want the irc.adelais.net part
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit correct
<Lancelot> okay
<shmup> Lancelot, and what rww said. :P
<Seven_Six_Two> strent, doesn't everything get restarted with sudo service programname restart
<intrader> Seven_Six_Two, the problem is that I can't set Pharo.sh as executable in a FAT volume, and therefore I can execute it. Someone mentioned to mount the USB as executable, but I don't know how.
<Avasz> what does this error mean? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D0AFF96872D340A3
<alraune> airlynx: maybe haaven't realized, was there by default before
<Lancelot> rrw, well it's an improvement...
<Avasz> i get that when i do apt-get update and i cant install any applications
<intrader> alraune, thanks anyway!
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  that is strange I have installed wubi just to check it out, it always was removed easily
<strent> Seven_Six_Two: huh?
<alraune> Avasz: need to install the pgp-key
<rww> ubottu: gpgerr | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<shmup> What is the flash package called that Ubuntu comes with? 10.10
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, type   mount   in terminal. is usb mounted rw?  (not sure if you mentioned before) you can't mount executable
<saganbyte> Hi there :)
<rww> shmup: flashplugin-installer
<shmup> rww, I removed it.
<shmup> I can still watch Youtube vids.
<Lancelot> rww, my connection is getting refused, I think it's trying to go to port 0 >.>
<shmup> Right clicking < properties still reveals Flash 10.1
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz, if you remove the file the bootloader will still be in the windows startup but that can be removed
<Seven_Six_Two> strent, you called ubottu about restarting services
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit  its always removed easily for me too...just everything had to be difficult this time
<Avasz> how to find that GPG keywords for the repositories?
<saganbyte> Somehow I m not able to affect the power management settings to 'never' put the computer to sleep
<saganbyte> I m using Ubuntu 10.10
<rww> Avasz: try D0AFF96872D340A3
<Avasz> ok
<strent> i dont think so :s
<krunal> anybody having pidgin issue with MSN?
<rww> Avasz: In the future, you should probably use add-apt-repository command instead of adding the line manually.
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz, I would run a chkdsk /r
<alraune> Avasz: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D0AFF96872D340A3
<Seven_Six_Two> shmup, there are .so files in your browser plugins directory. did you remove or completely remove?
<intrader> Seven_Six_Two, as soon as I stick the USB in, a window opens showing the folders in the USB. I don't have a chance to tell it that it is executable.
<shmup> Seven_Six_Two, I did not. Will do, thanks. :)
<rww> Lancelot: huh. Put port 6667 on the end, then
<strent> krunal: see http://squidsrants.blogspot.com/2010/11/pidgin-msn-and-other-protocols.html
<rww> Lancelot: /connect irc.whateveritwas 6667
<alraune> Avasz: sudo apt-get update,  still error ?
<Avasz> ok
<Avasz> wait.. i am doing
<alraune> y
<Avasz> alraune, no errors. thanks.
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  takes a while but it never hurts to run these every so often
<Lancelot> rww, still going for port 0
<airlynx> listening to Pandora.com right now, the audio is working for now, but it keeps doing strange things, like it's being interrupted
<alraune> Avasz: spread the world
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit  I do them every week...
<Avasz> alraune, but still.. i cant install applications
<rww> Lancelot: try asking in the #xchat channel, assuming nobody else here has any ideas
<alraune> Avasz: as ?
<Avasz> mplayer
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  you are a good windows user now
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit  disk defrags, virus scans, disk checks...the whole thing...its my weekend routine
<alraune> Avasz: sudo apt-get install mplayer*
<Avasz> alraune, at the last line it says E: broken packages
<moowin> how to install undernet server in smuxi
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  gotta have a hobby sorry I can't be more of a help
<Avasz> and the first line says unmet dependencies
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit  more help? You fixed it?! I've been stuck here for 3 days without knowing what to do
<alraune> Avasz: apt-get install -f
<Jacenzzz> you give me one command and it works -.-
<alraune> sudo*
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz, i'm going back to the UF now pm me at wilee-nilee there there are alot of people there who know this stuff, glad you got back in
<Jacenzzz> its been a fun learning experience I will say...favorite grub command is "hello" haha
<Seven_Six_Two> Avasz, what are the unmet dependencies? do you have extra repositories enabled? restricted extras?
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz, actually the W7 forums are not bad all gui no command line but they are trying
<Avasz> Seven_Six_Two, yes
<alraune> Avasz: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install mplayer vlc
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz, join gthe Ubuntu forums if your not alraedy
<zen> alraune: resolution issue: after nvidia-xconfig and restarting gdm, it hangs, had to reset xorg.conf to failsafe. Note: I can driver in xorg.conf to nvidia and it works perfectly fine but when I commit the nvidia x server genetrated xorg conf it just hangs during boot up.
<Seven_Six_Two> Avasz, you can try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    to install any held back packages too
<Jacenzzz> I always forget my login haha
<nullkuhl> hello, am using latest ubuntu 10.10, i have installed nvidia drivers from cuda page, everything seems fine, however when i try to set my resolution to HD and apply it, it works fine but after reboot or restarting X, it gets back to low resolution ., any idea ?
<Avasz> ok.
<Avasz> i will do it.
<alraune> zen: installed via hardwaredrivers ?
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  use firefox and a a synch there is a ff sync
<zen> alraune: yes
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit  due to my major change I will be on linux alot more
<nit-wit> Jacenzzz,  it has its place you will be able to take your weekends off then;)
<Avasz> alraune, still doesnt work
<alraune> zen: seldom,if recommended used,check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for additional hints
<Avasz> do i need to remove the restricted extras?
<izinucs> nullkuhl: if you're using nvidia-settings start it with sudo .. as in .. gksudo nvidia-settings .. when you're done save to xorg.conf
<alraune> Avasz: next command will log you off, so first read:
<Jacenzzz> @nit-wit  haha...Im still required to use windows for somethings...fat chance of that lol
<nullkuhl> izinucs: i did, i just checked xorg.conf and i has the settings i want, but it seems not to be loaded/applied
<Avasz> ok.
<nit-wit> see you all on the other side
<Seven_Six_Two> zen,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<rww> shmup: load about:plugins in your web browser and see where it's getting Flash from
<Syria> Hello there guys, I want to remove more than 4 packages in one command, how is that possible?
<alraune> Avasz: sudo init 1         <<brings you to a simple gui where you can choose dpkg repair broken packages, run that, then sudo gdm start gets you back on the desktop
 * Mikaze still can't play DVDs in Linux.
<prakriti> Syria:  sudo apt-get remove package1 package2 package3
<Avasz> so... shall i run it?
<izinucs> nullkuhl: might have something to do with the version of nvidia-settings.. depends.. I use the x-swat PPA for the drivers and it pulls in the matching settings program for the drivers.. it may also setup the drivers differently.. you might have to use xrandr to adjust the rez.
<alraune> Mikaze: tried vlc ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Mikaze, have you installed the restricted-extras package and run the script for decss that comes with libdvdread4?
<Syria> prakriti Thank you very much.
<nullkuhl> izinucs: xrandr ?
<Mikaze> Nope.
<izinucs> !xrandr | nullkuhl
<ubottu> nullkuhl: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: Did that. Succefulyl execcuted, What is it suppposed to do. Because it didnt output anything.
<izinucs> !resolution | nullkuhl
<ubottu> nullkuhl: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Syria> prakriti For example I want to remove aisleriot solitair, where can i get the package name from?
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, reset you xorg.conf to sensible defaults when it's broken
<nullkuhl> izinucs: what is LVDS?
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, then restart x or reboot
<izinucs> nullkuhl: which link did you get that at?
<nullkuhl> izinucs: 2nd
<prakriti> Syria: sudo apt-get search solitaire
<nullkuhl> izinucs: am getting warning: output VGA1 not found; ignoring,   and  warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring
<prakriti> Syria, sorry thats aptitude command line:  sudo aptitude search solitaire
<ceaze> HI ALL
<izinucs> nullkuhl: lvds is basically lcd monitors vs. crt
<ahtmly2k> help.. there's suddenly no sound.. but nothing's wrong with the hardware.. vista works fine.. help.. (maverick meerkat)
<ceaze> I have installed Mame on ubuntu 10.10 and I wanna know how to play roms on it????
<Seven_Six_Two> prakriti, I think you can apt-cache search
<prakriti> Syria, Sysudo aptitude search aisleriot
<ActionParsnip> prakriti: you can also use: apt-cache search solitare ,users can search the repos, just can't install :)
<ActionParsnip> ceaze: mame romname
<ActionParsnip> ceaze: there are gui frontends for it too
<grendal_prime> hey i got some ubuntu vm's that got borked due to power outage.. i need to run fsck on them...i cant get  a boot menu on these things to put into diag mode to run fsck
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: Yes it reset the xorg.conf. But still wondering why the nvidia generated xorg for 1024x768 doesnt work while default vesa driver for 1024x768 work fine. NOTE: Nvidia X server settings can succefully apply resolution upto 1152x864 but when the same settings are commited to xorg and rebooted it hangs during bootscreen.
<ceaze> ActionParsnip: can you explain me in steps?
<intrader> Seven_Six_Two, the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/535781/. Sorry for delay
<ActionParsnip> ceaze: that's all it it, its one command so I just gave you "the" step
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, are you choosing to merge or overwrite from the nvidia-settings program?
<ceaze> ActionParsnip, but how will it recognize the path of the rom?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: hold shift at boot and boot to root recovery, or mount an ubuntu iso with the image and fsck from livecd desktop
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: Since I dont know how to run sudo of a GUI app, I am manually copying the preview of xorg as sudo in terminal vi
<ActionParsnip> ceaze: you specify it, like every other command...
<Avasz> alraune, didnt work.. i coudnt even get to sudo init 1.. it said some error.. i cant remember. like cant get to init or something
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: Overwrite it
<ceaze> ActionParsnip, OK
<glitchd> can anyone help me to get youtube to work in ff ubuntu 10.04 32 bit?
<glitchd> please!
<intrader> zen, is it not gtksudo command....
<alraune> Avasz: miind pm ?
<ahtmly2k> help.. there's suddenly no sound.. but nothing's wrong with the hardware.. vista works fine.. help.. (maverick meerkat)
<ceaze> ActionParsnip, If it is in a folder in downloads then what will be the path?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: i'd just restore the vm from backup, then perform a data restore if it is an sql/web server etc
<Seven_Six_Two> zen   open a terminal and use      sudo nvidia-settings &
<nullkuhl> izinucs: when i log off, resolution is HD , when i login to my account, resolution gets lower !, and no matter what i do, after log off, and log in again, it gets back to low resolution
<ActionParsnip> ceaze: mame $HOME/Downloads/filename use TAB to autocomplete
<ActionParsnip> ceaze: I suggest you read: man mame
<ectospasm> ahtmly2k: I've seen pulseaudio fail to initialize the sound driver on my machine with lucid and maverick.  Typically rebooting solves it, but ymmv
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, i just built these havent added them to the backup yet.
<intrader> zen, gksudo command ....
<izinucs> nullkuhl: sorry I don't have the answer.. you might try making another account and see if it behaves the same.
<glitchd> does anyone know anything about getting flash to work in ubuntu 10.04 ff 3.6.12?????????
<zen> intrader: thanks
<glitchd> its driving me nuts
<nullkuhl> izinucs: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default , does that help ?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: I see. Could just reinstall if they are fresh installs
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: thanks . should i merge or overwrite?
<izinucs> glitchd: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<glitchd> izinucs, tried
<grendal_prime> ya this is not giveing me any options to run fsck..just bombs out and says...nope
<glitchd> izinucs, didnt work
<izinucs> nullkuhl: no sorry.
<ahtmly2k> i've reboot 3 times already.. it was just fine last night
<izinucs> glitchd: did you restart ff?
<grendal_prime> grrr this is not good..
<glitchd> i posted on the forums with a snapsot
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, I normally overwrite, but just make a backup first if you have something to save (you shouldn't yet!)
<glitchd> shot
<glitchd> izinucs, yes
<glitchd> izinucs, ive tried a few diff ones
<izinucs> glitchd: do you still have gnash installed?
<glitchd> izinucs, idk
<glitchd> izinucs, how do i find out?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: what is the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash ,use a pastebin to give the output please
<izinucs> glitchd: you can only have one flash at a time.. uninstall all the others but leave the nonfree one.
<grendal_prime> recovery mode id what i want right?
<izinucs> gotta run.. :)
<grendal_prime> is what i want i mean
<glitchd> izinucs, did that already
<lolcat> What will 11.04 be like??
<lolcat> And why not nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: yes then root recovery
<glitchd> izinucs, still didnt work
<grendal_prime> is there such a thing with grub 2?
<rww> lolcat: #ubuntu+1 for Ubuntu Natty discussion and support, not here
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: natty is discussedin #ubuntu+1
<lolcat> I know nautilus is WAY faster than konqueror
<ahtmly2k> <ectospasm> i've reboot 3 times already.. it was just fine last night..
<Keith-BlindUser> Hi all. I had a question about purchasing CDs from the Kanonical store. Does anyone know if you get CDs meant for 32-bit machines only?   Or can you choose if you purchase a pack of CDs wich type your getting.
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: pcmanfm is faster still
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: I have a failsafe xorg just in hand, so if something should go wrong I can recover and come to this irc. Ok will try overwriting  and rebooting. Will report back here  after 2 mins.
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, never gives me an option for that
<Keith-BlindUser> I ask this because the machines I plan to purchase some CDs for are 64-bit.
<intrader> Anyone, how to mount a FAT usb with execute permissions so that I can do a chmod on a .sh file?
<grendal_prime> not for the root recovery that is
<ectospasm> ahtmly2k: did you do a cold boot or soft reboot?
<Seven_Six_Two> intrader, I told you. You don't set executable permissions on a mount.
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: hold shiftat boot, select recovery mode kernel then rootrecovery mode. Hold the down cursor off the bottom of the menu
<grendal_prime> just a bunch of stuff on screen then inode fked up   file system has errors.
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: !! nvidia X server couldnt open xorg.conf for writing even in gksudo mode.
<grendal_prime> ya i dont get the root recovery mode part...every
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/zA9Q26iv
<ph0n7r1c> does anyone know how to ifx toshiba battery sensor please
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, can you browse to the file?
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<ActionParsnip> intrader: still going huh. You could make a bash scrip to run: sh /path/to/scriptfile
<grendal_prime> i get the menu then select recovery mode..then a tone of onscreen info that moves really fast then a / filesystem has errors
<nullkuhl> izinucs: yes, creating another user sovled it, thanks ( is there any checkings to make before deleting old account ? any idea how to set the new one to admin or so ? )
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: bad gateway..
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, you tried with sudo?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, lemme try again
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: try http://pastie.org
<ph0n7r1c> i have a toshiba battery prolem in ubuntu
<ph0n7r1c> help
<grendal_prime> fsck / terminated with status 4
<ubuXubu> There are two aspects to Linux permissions: the people who have access and the access they are granted. There are three groups of people: owner, group, and others. There are three types of permissions read (2), execute (1), and write (4). You simply add the permissions that you want (i.e. read and write is 2+4=6). You get three sets of permissions, which get combined to form a three digit number.For example,to give the owner, group, and others read an
<ubuXubu> d write access the permissions would be 666. To allow only the owner to read/write and group/others to read only, then the permissions would be 622.
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: what, you mean opening that file ? I culdnt understand
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: i'd go for live cd then
<Seven_Six_Two> grendal_prime, maybe you can fsck from a live cd?
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: if you mean in terminal, yes i browsed to that file using sudo.
<Keith-BlindUser> I was away from teh comptuer for a second-did anyone notice my question?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1322135
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: get all flash plugins removed that are listed there, then install only flashplugin-nonfree. I gotta changebusso will bbiab
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, no I mean running   sudo nvidia-settings   instead of gksudo nvidia-settings     not that it should matter
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, u gotta what??
<ubuXubu> i would definitely specify 64bit then Keith-BlindUser
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: switch bus. I'm on the way to work
<glitchd> ok so ull be  back right?
<Keith-BlindUser> Ah
<Gnea> he'll be on a bus
<Seven_Six_Two> Keith-BlindUser, not yet. I've never purchased them before, but you can always download the 64 bit versions
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, ull be back?
<Gnea> glitchd: he said he will be
<Keith-BlindUser> So far though on the store form I see a payment confirmation form and all that stuff, but not a place to sspessify what CD type you get in the pack..am I wrong?
<intrader> Anyone, how do I mount a FAT usb with execute permissions so that I can do a chmod on a .sh file?
<glitchd> Gnea, k
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: tried with sudo. Still no luck "ERROR: Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing."
<ahtmly2k> soft reboot..
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: uninstall that package and install flashplugin-nonfree,shouldbefine.I'll be about 10. You get working :)
<st__> intrader, with exec option
<ahtmly2k> ill do a cold now..
<grendal_prime> man this blows
<intrader> st__, tell me more
<frankie____yul> anybody got any kind of wireless usb adapters working with 10.10?
<st__> intrader, use 'mount' command to see what the deviace name for your usb is and then mount it 'udisks --mount DEVICE --mount-option rw,exec'
<Datz> frankie____yul: I'd assume any that worked with previous kernel versions would work with 10.10
<infid> how do i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and is it safe?
<frankie____yul> Ok, any sugestion for wireless adapters? have tried two of them with ndiswrapper - no luck
<psycho_oreos> infid, its not recommended, lets put it that way
<rww> !upgrade | infid
<ubottu> infid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, the only think I can think of is that you aren't in the sudoers file. Or something else entirely...    ;)
<psycho_oreos> s/recommended/ideal/
<Gnea> frankie____yul: have you seen the list of supported wifi devices?
<frankie____yul> yeah, but it seems the list is for older versions of ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> infid, you can upgrade, but I did it, and went back to 10.04
 * Datz wants to see a comprehensive list
<frankie____yul> and I picked netgear that was in that list and it did  not work
<Datz> I used to have a link to a good one
<Gnea> frankie____yul: do the math - if it works for an older release, it'll work for a newer release
<infid> Seven_Six_Two: why is it so bad this time? i went from 9.10 to 10.04 fine
<Gnea> frankie____yul: which netgear?
<rww> infid: It's not.
<Seven_Six_Two> infid, v4l2 problems, no good -rt kernel
<intrader> st__, I don't recognize any of the `mount` output. I know the volume is named SAVES so it mounts from /media/SAVES
<frankie____yul> gnea: just a sec,
<Seven_Six_Two> infid, I had other minor issues, but nothing that patience wouldn't fix
<rww> I used http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/index_html/net/wireless/index_html/cards.html to pick a wifi card. the ath9k-using D-Link I got works fine.
<intrader> st__, I found it - the confounded USB is '/dev/sdb1 on /media/SAVES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)'
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, I suggest buying wireless dongles brand names from much more reputable small shops rather than the likes of large corporations like netgear which has a notorious habit of sharing same model numbers with different wireless chipsets
<infid> Seven_Six_Two: are the changes major enough to where i should consider a full install? i dont really want to have to reconfigure all my current stuff unless it's major
<Syria> prakriti The termenial gave this E: Invalid operation search
<Seven_Six_Two> infid, is your home on a separate partition?
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: I am in fact in sudoers file. Just tried doing gksudo gedit and pasted the nvidie xorg preview and saved. still no luck. What happens is it just hangs at the boot screen, I can even change the terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+.... I have to load grub by pressing shift and then reset the xorg.
<psycho_oreos> Syria, sudo apt-cache search
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: *I CANT even change th terminal .....
<infid> Seven_Six_Two: yeah
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, dang. sorry. I don't know what to suggest. do you see any output in /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<frankie____yul> gnea: cant seem to find the model
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, does it even have fcc id printed on the device itself?
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: which one have you tried?
<Gnea> frankie____yul: it's possible you're pulling my chain.
<Ni8mare> I am facing problems in pidgin in ubuntu 10.10. It crashes when someone calls me. Please help.
<Gnea> frankie____yul: the lsusb command doesn't show it?
<olskolirc> how can i get an html for my desktop wallpaper on karmic
<infid> does ubuntu install well if your home dir is on a separate partition? eg it doesn't keep ubuntu specific files on your home?
<Seven_Six_Two> infid, you can do a disc install if you want, and during partition setup, choose to use your home partition as whatever filesystem it is, tell it where to mount and make sure "format" is deselected. Then everything will still be mostly the same.
<Gnea> infid: works fine, although some dot-directories may need to be wiped
<intrader> st__, does not accept 'sudo udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 --mount-option rw,exec'
<frankie____yul> gnea it was NETGEAR RangeMax Dual Band Wireless-N
<infid> Gnea: will it wipe them for me
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, I'm using ones by alfa networks, edimax and one generic brand (ok not really recommended but I double checked with the online seller which has the chipset that I wanted). D-Link also has fairly good versioning system so if you're still willing to stick with brand names you can buy from shops I'd get D-link.. however their SOHO routers/switches aren't particularly great
<frankie____yul> yes it was showing in lsusb
<Gnea> infid: no.
<Gnea> frankie____yul: great, what's the usb id?
<Ni8mare> pidgin crashes when someone calls me in it in ubuntu 10.10. pls help
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, pastebin (not paste) your lsusb output
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: Yes, there is output iin /var/log/Xorg.0.log --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535783/  I am unable to decipher anything meaningful from it. Any help please?
<frankie____yul> I have already returned the the card.
<frankie____yul> I will try to find the ubuntu forum thread where we discussed it
<Datz> Ni8mare: perhaps try #pidgin
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, do you have 2 monitors?
<Ni8mare> ok
<Datz> Ni8mare: although they'll just tell you to upgrade to the newest version
<Gnea> frankie____yul: returned it to where?
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: No, only one monitor.
<frankie____yul> to the store.
 * Gnea facepalms
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, ubiquiti is also nice but rather expensive (quite plush) and again for the price you're paying from the ones I suggest you're not going to get screwed around quite easily by manufacturer deciding to change wireless chipset inside the physical device thereby forcing the lack of native linux drivers able to harness it
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, ok because for some reason the xinerama extension is being loaded
<Gnea> frankie____yul: so you don't have ANY wireless cards with you right now?
<frankie____yul> nope.
<Gnea> frankie____yul: I'm sorry you felt you had to jump to that incorrect conclusion
<frankie____yul> man, I used like a week for that
<Gnea> frankie____yul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#USB  if it's in that list and says it's supported, then it will work
<frankie____yul> and to get my money back I had to return it on time
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, depending on your budget in any case, and whether or not would you feel comfortable buying products online. If you're looking for a cheap one and wouldn't mind purchasing it over internet, there's rokland n3 that I'd recommend however my usage compared to yours may vary alot.
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, this also looks odd:    (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
<frankie____yul> ok it was this card WNDA3100-200PES
<Gnea> frankie____yul: if it doesn't work out-of-the-box then it's because 10.10 changed something, then getting someone in here along with the forums to help you would be the correct route to go, not to mention less costly
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: hmm..
<intrader> st__, does not accept 'sudo udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 --mount-option  rw,exec'
<Seven_Six_Two> zen, your video card isn't reading your monitor's edid. I've read that unplugging your monitor's power cable for 30 minutes while pc is off can reset it.
<frankie____yul> http://kb.netgear.com/app/products/model/a_id/2610
<ActionParsnip> frankie____yul: run: lsusb ,one line will identify the chip, websearch using the 8 character hex id
<meowz> what's the name of the skype pkg for ubuntu?
<meowz> i see the deb pkg on the skype webpage but would like to apt-get it
<ActionParsnip> meowz: skype ,its in the partner repo
<Gnea> frankie____yul: checking it out...
<ActionParsnip> meowz: or maybe medibuntu repo
<meowz> ActionParsnip: i have all the sources
<krunal> ActionParsnip, have you heard anything about how i5 cpu's work with ubuntu? optimized?
<zen> Seven_Six_Two: Thank you very much, I will try that now. If you are still here I will report you the results. Thanks once again.
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, turned out to be not such a big deal...i hit the F key while it was at that haulted screen ..it said...ATEMPTING TO FIX  did the usual vodoo with inode clean up now all is good
<ActionParsnip> meowz: I doubt you have ALL the sources
<Seven_Six_Two> zen np. good luck
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: nice. Wtg!
<meowz> ActionParsnip: all the ones in the sources page
<meowz> first page
<Gnea> frankie____yul: please read this again, at the VERY BOTTOM of the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#USB
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, the other way is to look at the internal pictures via the fcc id. Honest manufacturers would print fcc id on their devices if it utilises the radio networks (meaning wireless networks and bluetooth generally) and the fcc id could then be used to view the internal pictures of the said device without one having to physically pry the device apart (thus voiding warranty)
<frankie____yul> gnea, it was v2 not v1
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos:  what is fcc id?
<Gnea> frankie____yul: doesn't matter much, did you happen to ever try wicd?
<frankie____yul> nope
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, http://spectrum.ksc.nasa.gov/fcc_id3.jpg <--- purely an example, every device has a different fcc id but is not unique (like IMEI for example)
<Gnea> now, many wireless cards that I've had problems with started working with wicd
<frankie____yul> man, I should have come to irc channel when I was trying to get it to work...
<ActionParsnip> meowz: I think they have their own repo. Let me check
<Gnea> frankie____yul: well, get the card again and try again
<Syria> Hi, Is there anyway to remove all the games in one terminal command?
<ActionParsnip> krunal: why ask me?
<krunal> ActionParsnip, I thought I spoke to you about it a few days back - I guess it wasn't you . sorry
<ActionParsnip> krunal: I have zero interest in cpu now so most likely not me ;)
<psycho_oreos> Gnea, I wouldn't bother honestly :) just tell him to get a supported card, much less fiddling around
<ActionParsnip> meowz: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/skype-in-ubuntu-partner-repository-gets.html
<psycho_oreos> and netgear needs to get their act together because they're doing nothing more than giving their consumers who run alternative platforms grief
<Gnea> psycho_oreos: it's supported, but obviously the page is a bit out of date
<woyujnss> http://banner.wo8cai.com/cgi-bin/redir.cgi?vbox007
 * psycho_oreos checks the link frankie____yul was talking about
<psycho_oreos> !spam | woyujnss
<psycho_oreos> !ops woyujnss spamming
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psycho_oreos> *rolls eyes*
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: its not netgears job. They don't make the chips
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: they buy chips from broadcom/atheros/ralink and make adapters, the chip makers should make better drivers
<ActionParsnip> Although ralink drivers are sweeeet
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, correct that they don't but they should at least properly version their products so that its easier reference.. D-Link's versioning is quite detailed with hardware rev. and firmware rev. printed clearly on the external packaging of their product which in turn can be used to easily identify if certain rev has different chipset or not
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: your OS can do that for you, but the marking makes purchase easier :)
<rww> woyujnss: Don't advertise links in here, please.
<rww> psycho_oreos: for future reference, you put a | after ops ;)
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, how do you mean? I mean like if one vendor doesn't have proper versioning clearly labelled on the device wouldn't that mean nothing more than giving consumers a bit of red herring trying to find ones with the right chipset to work with? I mean I wouldn't want to go buy a product, try it at home and to see that it fails to work with native and open sourced drivers but then I have to go back to the shop and return it.. isn't that purely just
<psycho_oreos>  a redundant and time wasting factor? :)
<psycho_oreos> rww, :/ thanks
<psycho_oreos> s/redundant/redundancy/
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: could take a netbook down. Alternatively if you buy from company's whom preinstall linux, you can call and ask ifthey know if it will work with your chosen distro
<psycho_oreos> Gnea, well I checked the device it is supported albeit using ndiswrapper which isn't a guaranteed method that it'll work :)
<ActionParsnip> psycho_oreos: smart shopping :)
<Gnea> psycho_oreos: aah, well I picked up a cisco usb card a few months ago and they had a driver to download and compile, that seemed to work ok
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, though the case is vice versa when one has a computer already running for example linux and then having to purchase a wireless card because he/she needs to setup wireless network like what a normal windows/apple users would do :) just to find that they have to do more work
<psycho_oreos> ..
<Nach0z> hello. can someone explain to me what exactly the swap partition is? The descriptions i've got are making it sound like just a temporary files set.
<ectospasm> Nach0z: swap is virtual memory
<hanasaki> on 10.10 / where is the directory for tomcat6 WAR files to be put?
<ectospasm> Nach0z: swap is using your HDD as RAM
<rww> and if you hibernate, swap is where your RAM is copied to so you can restore it
<theorem> How can I add the "FreeBSD UFS2" file system as an option to the "Disk Utility 2.30.1" that comes with Ubuntu 10.04 ??
<psycho_oreos> Gnea, hmm well I dunno what chipset that would have but ndiswrapper isn't a guaranteed solution. I have some wireless cards that sometimes works with ndiswrapper but it is a real pain if you asked me and as a power user I have to treat the ndiswrapper with much precaution unlike the native wireless drivers
<Nach0z> gotcha. thanks guys. later all
<meeee_> hello
<Gnea> psycho_oreos: yeah, I try to avoid ndiswrapper at all costs
<meeee_> anybody here?
<ectospasm> meeee_: not I
<meeee_> how not?
<krunal> whats the major differences btwn ubuntu and kubuntu
<psycho_oreos> Gnea, well that wireless dongle that frankie____yul had requires ndiswrapper :D as far as I can tell from google searches it is broadcom bcm4323 chipset which has no native linux support
<frankie____yul> if you avoid the ndiswrapper and it does not work out of the box, no native drivers, arent you screwed? what do you thing of this one? http://is.gd/hGz4Y
<meeee_> i like ubuntu
<Gnea> what would cause wicd-monitor to gonuts?
<psycho_oreos> krunal, ubuntu uses gnome frontend, kubuntu uses kde frontend. Same base, different frontends
<rww> krunal: Kubuntu uses the KDE Desktop Environment. Ubuntu uses GNOME.
<krunal> right I read that.. but i've never used KDE....ubuntu is my first distro i've ever used
<Gnea> frankie____yul: sometimes the vendor has a linux driver
<krunal> is KDE better? worse? any different?
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos yes, chipset name started with bcm6 I think
<ectospasm> krunal: it's a matter of taste
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, pretty much you're stuffed if ndiswrapper doesn't want to work with it :) I have a chipset that refuses to work well with ndiswrapper
<frankie____yul> gnea, but isnt it too seldom?
<ectospasm> krunal: you may find KDE fits your needs better than GNOME (or whatever)
<krunal> ectospasm, i guess trying both out will be the answer...see what I like
<ectospasm> krunal: exactly
<coz_> krunal,   well kde can be more resource intensive than gnome
<Gnea> frankie____yul: not with netgear/cisco
<Gnea> frankie____yul: it's just not always obvious
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, yeah that's definitely a broadcom chipset, bcm signifies broadcom which is slow to provide native linux support
<coz_> krunal,   this is your first linux attempt?
<krunal> my new laptop arrives Friday. I hope that I don't have much trouble getting it to work... a few things that will need attention
<krunal> coz_, yes
<frankie____yul> Ok, guys. so the way to go is with alfa member:networks, edimax, as suggested by psycho_oreos?
<krunal> a few thign.. intel 6250 with wimax, geforce gtx 420m...
<coz_> krunal, oh well... probably like everyone here...you will experiment with different Desktop Environments  and applications
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, there's also hawking and rokland
<meeee_> how can i mix ubuntu with windows on same desktop same time?
<coz_> krunal,   honestly ...I would suggest...at some point in this journey , that you do just that,, try the different Evironments available...some with suit your needs  others will  make you angry :)
<meeee_> how can i mix ubuntu with windows on same desktop same time?
<histo> meeee_: what do you mean by mix?
<histo> meeee_: dualboot?
<Datz> meeee_: virtualization software
<Gnea> frankie____yul: d-link is bottom of the barrel
<krunal> coz_, yes you are right.. i'll try KDE on the new system...i really like Ubuntu 10.10 right now. It's really friendly and pretty powerful
<meeee_> to use in same time
<coz_> krunal,   oh yeah...and I always come back to the Gnome desktop environment
<Datz> !kvm | meeee_
<krunal> I had an issue with connecting to win7 shares > apparently unistalling MSN Live Assistant fixed it
<ubottu> meeee_: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<xttaetg> How can i install Virdft
<coz_> krunal,   I find it ,,, from my perspective,,, more logical and easier to get around in... kde is "fancier"  than gnome :)
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, that's not too bad of a choice, according to google searches, its using ralink chipset which is mostly supported under linux
<xttaetg> How can i install Virdft
<histo> meeee_: virtualmachine
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: you mean the D-link example I sent a link to?
<histo> meeee_: and check out wubi
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, yes, the D-Link DWA-140
<coz_> xttaetg,  do mean this?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<meeee_> good idea
<meeee_> thanks
<frankie____yul> Other choices would be one of these: http://is.gd/hGzZx
<xttaetg> No
<xttaetg> It's a game
<coz_> xttaetg,  oh :)  sorry about that...do you have a link?
<DasEi> Avasz: still online ?
<krunal> coz_, on a new dell xps notebook...fancy might be good :)
<meeee_> im happy to use ubuntu
<coz_> krunal,   absolutely :)   test it out.... experiment ...that 's part of the learning process
<xttaetg> yes ,KVM is a player?
<coz_> xttaetg,   one hint on irc...if you type the first 2 or 3 letters of somone's name and hit the tab button to complete their name ,,,then type your message,,, they will be alerted and know that you are speaking with them :)
<xttaetg> coz_, ok ,thank you
<coz_> xttaetg,   :)
<coz_> xttaetg,   now do you have a link for that game?
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, I'd stick with D-Link if you need to go with really large brand :) just make sure to ask the seller which rev for both hardware and firmware the seller has prior to purchasing and then double-checking that with google to see if the chipset equipped is supported. Linksys and TP-Link afaik have poor versioning, Jensen and Zyxel I'm not too sure and again I won't recommend Netgear unless you can be certain that it has a supported chipset whi
<psycho_oreos> ch you'll need to by fcc id and that won't be visible unless one has the actual device (not the packaging box or its manuals, etc)
<xttaetg> yes
<xttaetg> i have
<coz_> xttaetg,  could I see the link please
<xttaetg> ok
<xttaetg> wait a moment please
<coz_> ok
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: how did you check which chipset used in DWA-140
<frankie____yul> ?
<digi_N810> hello, does anyone here have issues with mdadm and initrd when booting *sometimes* drops to a busy box shell?
<xttaetg> coz_ http://vdrift.net/
<coz_> xttaetg,  ok let me look,,, hold on
<xttaetg> coz_ ok thanks
<coz_> xttaetg,  are you one ubuntu 10.10  or 10.04 ?
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, I type in the model number followed by appending the words `; chipset' so in that case I'd do: `DWA-140; chipset'.. and then from the results on the first few pages I get a general consensus on the chipsets it maybe reported to be equipped with
<xttaetg> centos 5.5
<digi_N810> anyone here use mdadm at all?
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, would GBP27 be within your budget for a really decent one? :)
<xttaetg> coz_, centos is my host os
<coz_> xttaetg,  ooo... well  you most likely will have to download the source for that game  and then compile it manually
<coz_> xttaetg,   I was thinking ,,,since this is ubuntu channel ...that were on ubuntu which would be an easy install with the playdeb  packages
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: cant find it on the website of the local store
<xttaetg> coz_  ok thank you very much
<meeee_> i have ubuntu notbook installed on my laptop, the system looks perfect but if i want to watch a video on the web on the middle time is stop working. i tried on windows it is works perfect, can anyone help me why i can't watch from beginning to the end a video?
<coz_> xttaetg,  i would go to   #centos  channel
<coz_> xttaetg,  to do that ,, you probably already know...where you type here   type    /join  #centos
<coz_> xttaetg,  they could better help with the installation of that game ...show them the link
<xttaetg> coz_  my host os is ubunto
<coz_> xttaetg,   ah ok
<digi_N810> meeee_, what type of video? flash?
<meeee_> i can give u link
<coz_> xttaetg,   http://www.playdeb.net/software/VDrift
<meeee_> http://www.echotv.hu/videotar.html?mm_id=108&v_id=5442
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, which? what?
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: GBP27
<Avasz> DasEi: hi
<filsuf> hoi .. anybody runs linux on Acer Aspire 1810T i%?
<ice799> ls
<filsuf> i5
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, ahh I meant that as in money.. as in GBP (Great British Pounds) 27 :) I don't have pounds symbol on my keyboard :)
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: I cannot find GBP27  on the website of the local store. Do you have a link?
<ice799> Hi there. Does ubuntu have a list of who maintains which ubuntu packages? Are some packages just pulled directly from debian and automatically rebuilt for ubuntu? I'm curious because I've taken over the release of a project that has an ubuntu package and I am trying to figure out how to alert the ubuntu package maintainer that a new release is coming.
<xttaetg> coz_  sorry,i'm wrong
<xttaetg> coz_ my guest os is ubuntu
 * psycho_oreos thinks he should probably just print the USD$ as it is listed on that seller site instead lol
<xttaetg> can't install nvidia
<coz_> xttaetg,  ok ... on that link you gave me ,,,go to it's homepage ,, and at the bottom click on how to install the playdeb pcakge  then just click the "Install now" button to install the game afterwards
<meeee_> coz_ what do you think?
<psycho_oreos> xttaetg, I don't think one is able to install normal drivers for emulated devices under virtual machines and video cards is one of them that is emulated on the guest OS
<coz_> meeee_,   sorry ... the link>
<coz_> ?
<meeee_> http://www.echotv.hu/videotar.html?mm_id=108&v_id=5442
<xttaetg> psycho_oreos,  thank you
<coz_> meeee_,   I am not sure what that is about
<psycho_oreos> xttaetg, no problems
<Diverdude> Does anybody in here have any experience with slingbox or similar setups for wifi television?
<xttaetg> psycho_oreos, what's the time now there
<psycho_oreos> 18:00:41
<coz_> Diverdude,  sorry guy I do not
<xttaetg> psycho_oreos, where are from?
<xttaetg> 16:02 here
<psycho_oreos> xttaetg, beyond the black stump ;) j/k .au
<Syria> Hi, I want to install Zimbra mail desktop but I don't know what to do with the tgz file?
<xttaetg> psycho_oreos, i don't understan you
<psycho_oreos> xttaetg, well its getting a little off-topic, think we should discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic just for channel rules sake :)
<psycho_oreos> Syria, you need to decompress/detar it
<xttaetg> ok,i know
<psycho_oreos> xttaetg, I'll talk to you more about it in that ot channel :)
<Syria> psycho_oreos I can do that but whats next?
<benzap> hello, anyone here know of an easy way to get samba shares working easily under the ubuntu remix?
<benzap> back with nautilus, it was easy as hell, but now ican't figure it out
<xttaetg> rpm -jxvf  files.tgz rihgt?
<Syria> psycho_oreos I did this using right click on the file > extract here.
<psycho_oreos> xttaetg, s/rpm/tar/ && s/j/z/
<psycho_oreos> Syria, hmm it should appear as a directory once succesfully extracted or you get lots of files I think
<airtonix> Whoever is moderating askubuntu.com needs to get more vigorous about it... people need to learn it's not a forum and answers are not there just to serve the selfish desires of the person posting the question.
<Syria> psycho_oreos yes, I have two folders and one file called install.py
<rww> airtonix: try #ubuntu-stack.
<rww> #ubuntu doesn't oversee askubuntu.com ;)
<xttaetg> yes ,i'm so sorry
<psycho_oreos> xttaetg, don't worry we all learn from one way or the other :)
<xttaetg> psycho_oreos, you are higher
<psycho_oreos> Syria, looks like you'll need to run install.py from the console for better output
<psycho_oreos> xttaetg, we all had to start from somewhere
<xttaetg> hehe  you are very goog
<xttaetg> hehe  you are very good
<psycho_oreos> heh thanks
<Syria> psycho_oreos I did this, I got a message telling if i want to install files for the current user, after typing yes and enter the terminal was closed
<psycho_oreos> Syria, I suppose you double clicked on the install.py file? Then I suppose the files would have been installed as your current login (unless you want to put it somewhere else like for example around the rootfs
<xttaetg> psycho_oreos, i can't use the command yum update
<JesperB> Hey
<Syria> psycho_oreos It works!! Thank you very much.
<JesperB> Anyone got a nice theme that I can get for Gnome? Dark =)
<xttaetg> psycho_oreos, i can't use the command yum update
<psycho_oreos> Syria, heh np
<xttaetg>  i can't use the command yum update
<llutz_> xttaetg: use apt-get
<psycho_oreos> xttaetg, that's for rpm based distro, not sure what you'll need to do, maybe put sudo in front if you're not superuser and/or check what switches yum accepts
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: could you look at the data sheet and tell me if there is good chance that it will work: ftp://ftp.dlink.se/Data%20sheets/dwa-140.pdf
<frankie____yul> it does not mention the chipset though
<JohnnyL_> What file do I have to edit so that X doesn't auto load?
<xttaetg> it's just can't update user the command
<JesperB> Hey
<JesperB> I'm trying to use ettercap via the Terminal
<MindVirus> I am looking for a scheme interpreter and compiler. Any suggestions?
<xttaetg> in root
<JesperB> What's the help command ?
<f4nt4sy> n
<xttaetg> llutz, yes i know but i want to use the command yum update
<MindVirus> Anyone know anything about Scheme?
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, data sheets aren't particularly helpful and vendors themselves usually don't print out which chipset they use (well large ones usually don't). However DWA-140 afaik is supported for most parts, so you should have 3 options, the native driver, the sta driver by ralink or ndiswrapper
<vubuntor804> hi
<JohnnyL_> anyone?
<vubuntor804> hi
<vubuntor804> co ai rảnh ko
<JesperB> Hey
<codai2810> vubuntor804: /join #windows, not here :)
<vubuntor804> giúp mình với
<vubuntor804> hi
<xttaetg> xttaetg@xttaetg-desktop:~/桌面$ yum update
<xttaetg> 你需要以 root 身份执行此命令。
<xttaetg> xttaetg@xttaetg-desktop:~/桌面$ su
<xttaetg> 密码：
<xttaetg> root@xttaetg-desktop:/home/xttaetg/桌面# yum update
<FloodBot4> xttaetg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vubuntor804> cam Æ¡n codai nha
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos, I will give it a go. thanks
<rww> vubuntor804: English here
<rww> xttaetg: You've been told repeatedly not to pasteflood in here. Please stop doing it.
<xttaetg> rww, ok
<xttaetg> i know
<bazhang> xttaetg, that looks like fedora
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, though you haven't answered my previous question, if 27 pounds or so is within your budget for a very good wireless adapter?
<rww> xttaetg: as you've also been told in the past, Ubuntu does not use yum.
<frankie____yul> ooo
<frankie____yul> yes of course
<frankie____yul> I didnot get it. sorry
<frankie____yul> anything below 70 gbp is ok
<xttaetg> *** Looking up your hostname...
<xttaetg> * *** Checking Ident
<xttaetg> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<xttaetg> * *** No Ident response
<FloodBot4> xttaetg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: I just want to make it work
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, meaning if you can afford to pay that much.. here I'll give you the link instead and see what you think about it :) I recommend it: http://rokland.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=24_63&products_id=336&osCsid=266c71a0a6456e30c99c3ff13f18cb08
<xttaetg> my god
<xttaetg> i don't flood
<rww> xttaetg: yes, you are
<psycho_oreos> you pasted the lines from when you connect to the ircd network
<Syria> Where is the default folder for installing programs please?
<psycho_oreos> Syria, there isn't
<ectospasm> Syria: /usr/bin is where most user executables go
<durga913> hi
<llutz_> !fhs > Syria
<ubottu> Syria, please see my private message
<JohnnyL_> lame
<xttaetg> rww, i'm so sorry
<rww> xttaetg: If you want to show us lots of lines of text, copy them to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then link the page it creates here.
<Syria> psycho_oreos llutz thx
<durga913> i m durga frm india welcome all of u
<xttaetg> ok
<durga913> hello
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: No shipping available to the selected country
<frankie____yul> :(
<xttaetg> rww, i have pasted
<xttaetg> rww, brother i have pasted
<IdleOne> xttaetg: provide the link
<ldunn> xttaetg: you'll have to give him the link
 * ldunn eats IdleOne
<rww> IdleOne, ldunn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535798/
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, ahh bugger :/ might have to try another source hmm.. if you check the wireless-n from the left pane you'll see there's fair few other ones which are also pretty good.. maybe you can just grab the model number of the one you like from that list and pipe that into google for other potential retailers.. hmm I'm sure rokland n3 should be for sale elsewhere
<IdleOne> figures...
<ldunn> rww, super-sleuth.
<rww> xttaetg: the "Couldn't look up your hostname" means that there isn't a hostname attached to your IP address. This is normal for some connections, and isn't something to worry about.
<xttaetg> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535798/
<xttaetg> rww, ok thank you
<slacker-> Hi, I have set up nodm on a workstation. To prevent it to turn off the screen I have put xset -display :0 dpms force on in .xinitrc. Unfortunately, this line doesn't seem to have any effect and the screen is switched off after a while. what can I do?
<kentmt> sorry i cannot enable card wireless   who can help me
<timo> slacker-: try xset -display :0 -dpms
<slacker-> timo: the syntax is right. If I execute it on the command line, it turns on the display immediately
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, I see there's an ebay store retailing it
<frankie____yul> saw it too
<frankie____yul> :)
<slacker-> timo: and i'm sure .xinitrc is executed because the command after xset is run
<frankie____yul> this one is not the same as you sent? http://viewitem.eim.ebay.no/Rokland_n3_80211n_WIRELESSN_USB_adapter_for_Apple_Mac/130444429722/item
<xttaetg> when i reboot the computer,i have to reinstall the nvidia,why
<timo> slacker-: but I don't think it disables the energy saving features, which I though is what you want
<xttaetg> when i reboot the computer,i have to reinstall the nvidia,why
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, hard to say, probably not the same one
<Doinkle> Hi.  Why was aptitude removed from 10.10 ?
<rww> Doinkle: because it and tasksel took up space on the LiveCD that the developers decided could be better used by other things
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: what are driver alternatives?
<rww> (space on the LiveCD, and thus in the default installation, is very limited)
<Doinkle> rww, got it.  in your opinion would you continue to use it on your boxes?
<taran> I am running C program in Ubuntu but it does not accept Header files.Any HELP?
<xttaetg> psycho_oreos, when i reboot the computer,i have to reinstall the nvidia,why
<Doinkle> i read a few things about apt-get vs aptitude
<llutz_> Doinkle: sudo apt-get install aptitude  && be happy
<rww> Doinkle: I only use aptitude on my boxes :)
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, would be the same choice as D-Link DWA-140 however it should have native support that device
<Doinkle> llutz & rww thanks./
<frankie____yul> psycho_oreos: you have tried it?
<psycho_oreos> xttaetg, not sure, maybe you're running off USB (like liveUSB for example)
<psycho_oreos> frankie____yul, not that device, though I wish I could afford one :/ I have bought a different product from that shop however
<slacker-> timo: if I run the xset command in the terminal, the screen does not switch off. that's what I want
<iulian_> could anyone please respond to my thread here about my graphics driver/issue  http://preview.tinyurl.com/26t4yeb
<slacker-> timo: i'll try yours
<xttaetg> how to set the vmware tools
<xttaetg> how to set the vmware tools
<xttaetg> i have installed ,but no change
<xttaetg> can't full screen
<FoolishOwl> Has anyone here experience with mod_musicindex and icecast2? I'm having some difficulty getting it working.
<nav1212> help me when i open my drive then it open in movie player so how can i set it to default
<psycho_oreos> you probably need to restart X or better yet restart guest OS for the changes to take effect xttaetg and btw that question is best to be asked in #vmware
<slacker-> timo: is there a way to query the current dpms more?
<slacker-> mode
<xttaetg> psycho_oreos, thank you
<xttaetg> how to restart x init 3? then init 5
<TaTo> Hello to all
<apa2> Chiffer suger!
<histo> xttaetg: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<DASPRiD> xttaetg, sudo service gdm restart
<nav1212> help me when i open my drive then it open in movie player so how can i set it to default
<xttaetg> histo &DASPRiD    thanks a lot
<iwan> hi everyone, has anyone found a way of to sync all iphone data to email solutions in ubuntu. using evolution at present
<xttaetg> my gmlive can't work ,why
<nav1212> help me
<xttaetg> my gmlive can't work ,why
<ucenik21> prilog
<livedisk> hi
<xttaetg> my gmlive can't work ,why
<xttaetg> somebody help me
<v_v> slacker-: slack is now joining ubuntu ?)
<xttaetg> my gmlive can't work ,why
<st__> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<v_v> xttaetg: vmwaretools ? from the VMware or the ubuntu repo ?
<xttaetg> histo, hi brother my gmlive can't work ,can you help me?
<codebrainz> does Ubuntu have a /usr/bin/python2 symlink?
<xttaetg> v_v, from the VMware
<durga913> IS THERE ANY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN DESKTOP AND NETBOOK VERSION UBUNTU
<songer> durga913: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<xttaetg> v_v, my gmlive can't work
<xttaetg> v_v, can you help me
<durga913> ANS IN ENGLISH PLEASE
<xttaetg> The vmwaretools is ok
<v_v> xttaetg: we all know that your gmlive can't work.  But no one knows why, because you didn't say it
<xttaetg> v_v, sorry,no channel
<xttaetg> v_v, and can't play
<theo> @durga913: The only fifference is in the interface
<livedisk> Hi, Is it normal for the live cd to ask for username/pass during login? (ubuntu 10.10)
<v_v> xttaetg: you can paste the error messages or what you did, and what you got. otherwise no one knows what happened to you gmlive
<durga913> THANKS THEO
<quibbler> durga913-> please turn off cap lock
<durga913> ok
<codebrainz> hi. can someone tell me if they have a symlink from /usr/bin/python2 to their python version?
<quibbler> thank you
<xttaetg> v_v,it's a gui ,no error messages
<xttaetg> v_v, /root/.config/gmlive/pps.lst.tmp: no that files
<v_v> xttaetg: ok.  you can describe the details about what you did and what you want
<Syria> psycho_oreos When I install the program in usr/bin/zimbra mail the desktop icon is locked and I can't access it, is it because of the installation folder
<psycho_oreos> Syria, hard to say, that could just be mode issue, I'd check the permissions
<quibbler> livedisk-> yes...do nothing and it logs itself in automatically
<durga913> how to install wine in ubuntu 10.10
<st__> durga913, via ppa from winehq
<durga913> what is ppa
<quibbler> durga913-> look here: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<psycho_oreos> !ppa | durga913
<ubottu> durga913: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<rhavenn> what do i need to do to have X recognize newly installed fonts, xfonts-terminus in this case?
<durga913> thanks
<slacker-> v_v: slack?
<v_v> xttaetg: usually people here who can give an answer must knows something about the problem. if there's no problem they get, they cannot give the answer. you just tell what you want to do , what you did, what you expected, and what you got. i don't think it's difficult
<v_v> xttaetg:  :0
<v_v> slacker-: i mean, the SlackWare
<slacker-> v_v: really? as in merging?
<slacker-> v_v: I'm not actually using slackware, I'm just being a slacker :)
<RationNProof> Video: South Korea Admits it Fired First Artillery Rounds that Provoked North Korean Response http://bit.ly/hZ3VF5
<RationNProof> This is backed up by early reports from the Times and Business Insider
<xttaetg> v_v ok thank you,bu my english is very poor
<v_v> slacker-: slacker-   ;) i used to be once
<galadude1> are there any decent dictionaries for ubuntu?
<galadude1> I need english/spanish
<v_v> galadude1: i suggest the google translater, it's good, and you can listen to it
<galadude1> v_ v, can you use it offline?
<galadude1> v_v, or do you mean the website?
<slacker-> google offline? that's novel
<v_v> xttaetg: that's not a prolem. lots of people here cannot talk in english perfectly. me neither
<dash9> I'm running Maverick and I ran qAny idea what this message means? "error in Version string '2.1.0-41146_Ubuntu_intrepid': invalid character in revision number"
<galadude1> Google makes a bunch of programs..
<xttaetg> v_v,  you are strongger than me
<v_v> galadude1: the web, google.com and goto the translater  ;)  they have some desktop utils, including translating. that's nice. i prefer the web.
<dash9> I ran: "sudo apt-get install gt5", and I get this message: "error in Version string '2.1.0-41146_Ubuntu_intrepid': invalid character in revision number" Any idea what it means?
<v_v> xttaetg: thanks.
<theo> @galunder: try instal opendict and opendict-plugins-lingvosoft
<rww> dash9: If I remember correctly, the last time someone had that error in here, they were using Virtualbox's repository. It turns out that the VirtualBox people are imperfect at making packages.
<slacker-> does the kernel not tell me when it deactivates energystar features by setting xset -dpms?
<dash9> rww, I see this line before that "warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 62761 package 'virtualbox-2.1':"
<rww> dash9: well, there you go. If I remember correctly, it was the _ that were the problem.
<v_v> xttaetg: hey man ?
<v_v> xttaetg: hello ?
<Femix> hey guys , i need to make 3 functions, its about bit operators. think i have the first one made. but in kinda stuck with the other two.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/535814/
<xttaetg> v_v  i'm here
<Femix> any help would be appriciated)
<v_v> xttaetg: you are from shanghai , aren't you
<xttaetg> v_v yes
<xttaetg> v_v oh my brother how do you know me
<otchok> heloo
<v_v> xttaetg: there is a channel #ubuntu-cn . Chinese linuxer are active in that channel
<xttaetg> don't tell me you too?
<tim167> im trying to mount an NTFS partition, but i get 'Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<tim167> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.' what can i do ?
<st__> Femix, how does your homework corresponding with Ubuntu?
<v_v> xttaetg: just /join #ubuntu-cn
<xttaetg> v_v but want to learn English,here
<theo> @tim167: Shows us the output of the df -T command
<ppd> hi. I have a question. Is fglrx supposed to work with suspend or do I have to stick to using  the free drivers in general?
<tim167> theo: /dev/sdb1     ext3    18516460  14002700   3573156  80% /
<tim167> varrun       tmpfs     1015280       120   1015160   1% /var/run
<tim167> varlock      tmpfs     1015280         0   1015280   0% /var/lock
<tim167> udev         tmpfs     1015280       100   1015180   1% /dev
<tim167> devshm       tmpfs     1015280       536   1014744   1% /dev/shm
<FloodBot4> tim167: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim167> lrm          tmpfs     1015280     40300    974980   4% /lib/modules/2.6.24-28-rt/volatile
<tim167> /dev/sdb3     vfat   125751616 123869280   1882336  99% /media/disk-3
<xttaetg> v_v are you adminstrator?
<v_v> xttaetg: ok. nice, what you need to do is make the othes understood. no matter how you talk about it
<tim167> theo there's no entry for sda, which is the one i need to access
<xttaetg> v_v try my effort
<theo> @tim167: Can you put the output of fdisl -l /dev/sda in the pastebin?
<tim167> theo: ok moment...
<Femix> st__ sorry i only skimmed though the irc guidelines, was hoping this was a community that could help me even though im only trying to lern low level programmin
<v_v> xttaetg: no
<xttaetg> v_v why
<xttaetg> v_v no what
<tim167> theo: the output of fdisk -l  /dev/sda is "Cannot open /dev/sda"
<theo> @tim167: try sudo  fdisk -l /dev/sda
<v_v> xttaetg: im no administrator
<rww> Femix: which programming language is that? freenode has channels for some of them.
<tim167> theo: ah right...
<Femix> its for c
<tim167> theo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535816/
<llutz_> Femix: ##c
<rww> Femix: the channel ##c exists, but you'll probably need to register with nickserv to speak in there
<xttaetg> v_v do you have a msn number?
<rww> !register | Femix
<ubottu> Femix: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<opakavic> hi everyone
<Femix> thanks alot
<v_v> xttaetg: yes
<opakavic> is it possible to use my full of 4gb ram in a 32bit ubuntu operating system
<xttaetg> v_v can i add you?
<DasEi> opakavic: yupp, install pae-kernel
<rww> !pae | opakavic
<theo> @tim167: try "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt" and paste any output in  the pastebin
<ubottu> opakavic: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<DasEi> !pae
<tim167> theo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535817/
<v_v> xttaetg: i don't chat on msn much.
<tim167> theo: so i guess i have to start and stop the windows partition...
<v_v> xttaetg: in fact, it's a long time i haven't login the msn account
<theo> @tim167: OK try to repair rhe volume from Windows and try again
<xttaetg> v_v ok ,i know,me too
<tim167> theo: many thanks for the help! i'll try it
<theo> @tim167: Or if you do not have Windows try Choice 2 but be warned!
<tgywa> Which log file is related to fstab mount issues ?
<tgywa> debug, syslog ?
<xttaetg> v_v i just want to make friends with you
<DasEi> tgywa: syslog,dmesg,messages
<llutz_> !ot | v_v  xttaetg  take that please to the offtopic-chan
<ubottu> v_v  xttaetg  take that please to the offtopic-chan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<opakavic> rww, DasEi , thanks i'm looking on it :)
<tgywa> DasEi, thank u !
<cong> what does this mean:init: ureadahead main process (xxx) terminated with status 5
 * opakavic loves, this channel
<gladiator> hi. im trying to recover partitions on my disk. i tried using gpart and here is what i get. http://pastie.org/1322381 is there any hope left?
<xttaetg> my god
<xttaetg> ok
<v_v> llutz_: ok. got it
<DasEi> opakavic: easy task, install headers all, headers specific, image, then update-grub, np
<cong> who can help me ?
<ty__> cong,  what is the issue man
<st__> how to make.
<cong> what does this mean:init: ureadahead main process (xxx) terminated with status 5
<DasEi> gladiator: doesn't look to good, backup with dd if possible, give testdisk a try
<theo> @tgywa: @cong: with what?
<st__> pkg to for get broken packages?
<DasEi> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (maverick), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<cong> what does this mean:init: ureadahead main process (xxx) terminated with status 5
<st__> cong, it's ok
<cong> i don't know ,when the system boot the screen show the sentence
<Hukka> I managed to get evince to segfault, but apport does not appear.
<Hukka> How could I easily make a bug report that includes all the relevant info for the segfault?
<tgywa> theo, I can't mount the first of three NFS partitions on Ubuntu 10.04.
<gladiator> DasEi, this was the output if disktest
<theo> @cong: Try booting in recovery mode
<theo> @tgywa: same error?
<sougata> cong , status 5 usually means that you have /var mounted on a separate partition
<GuillaumeG> f
<cong> yeah, i separate /var in a partition
<rww> cong: ureadahead exiting with a non-zero status is not necessarily indicative of a problem. I get that error simply because I have a separate /home partition. I recommend ignoring it.
<rww> assuming you can boot, anyway ;)
<newlinuxuser> hey guys :)
<cong> my partitions are  /,/home, /boot, /var, /usr
<newlinuxuser> i was wondering what the best way is to interface with my ntfs drive that i share with windows and keep my data on (eg should i symlink it to my home folder, should i mount the drive within my home folder, etc)
<llutz_> newlinuxuser: you are the only user on that system? mount it into your home then
<dash9> rww, I got this answer from #virtualbox
<dash9> <fmehnert> dash9: Well, we cannot fix the old packages. As this is only a warning, just ignore it.
<dash9> <fmehnert> We will drop the old 2.1 packages sooner or later from the repository.
<dash9> thanks
<tgywa> theo, This is the error message "The disk driver for /var/www/00 is not ready yet or not present ... Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<DzokoT> s
<DzokoT> dzonii
<berkes> couchdb addressbook in evolution keeps crashing on me. Couchdb itself is running fine, though.
<berkes> any ideas where to start looking? Or what service or deamon to restart?
<akios> hi, im using the ubuntu netbook version and im trying to get my main menu to the default ubuntu style and not with those big symbols on the left side. can anyone help me? =/
<berkes> akios, that is essential compontent in the netbook-interface. You should best reïnstall with normal Gnome. You cannot have both Gnome and Netbook Remix.
<slacker-> alright, all sorted. cheers
<akios> berkes, ok thx
<gaurava> hey all
<gaurava> I am trying to set up a  serial console on my ubuntu 10.10 machine
<jfig> HELP!! - have a server with softraid, wont boot, only appears "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2" "/dev/mapper/lvm1-lv1: clean, ........"
<gaurava> by following this article  <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto > .. but facing some issues with that
<gaurava> but  no luck till this time ..
<theo> @tgywa: I have to go
<gaurava> can ny1 help me to troubleshoot the issye
<gaurava> *issue
<berkes> akios: though maybe you can find Unity (the name of the interface you have) plugins, apps or tweaks, that make it a little bit like gnome. Though I am quite certain, just switching to Gnome is by far the easiest for you :)
<berkes> where do I find the script, command or service to (re)start desktopcouch?
<salami> berkes: the startscripts should be in /etc/init.d/
<salami> so according to a quick google search (assuming you want to start couchdb) you can use: /etc/init.d/couchdb [start|stop|restart]
<berkes> salami, yes, but not desktopcouch.
<berkes> salami, that is for the "global" couchDB, if you have that installed.
<Diverdude> I have a tv tuner in my server running ubuntu 10.10 server ed. But i have no idea if it is working or even installed. How can i check if it is detected or installed?
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: Check if its detected by Myth TV
<bilalakhtar> !mythtv | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, does myth tv run on ubuntu server which is purely terminal based?
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: sorry I didn't note you use Userver
<bilalakhtar> just a sec
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: no, I don't think so
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: let me search for a way to detect it
<jfig> Server boot failure : i have a server (10.10) with softraid, wont boot, if I use rescue mode data on lvm appears ok in /target, booting from disk following messages appear "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2" / "/dev/mapper/lvm1-lv1: clean, ......."
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, thank you
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: Is there a file called /dev/video0 ?
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, yeah
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: If you don't have any other video capture device connected (webcam, etc) then it means that your card is detected
<mix> hello guys !
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, aha thats nice at least....there is only graphic card
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: Congrats, your card is detected!
<bilalakhtar> Card above means TV tuner card
<alk0bra> hey all :)
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, you see its been years since i bought this computer...Do you have any idea if ubuntu also detects type and model etc?
<alk0bra> Hello
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, of the tv tuner card
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: it must be doing that, but for that you will need tools that would check that
<rww> Diverdude: if it's a PCI card, try "lspci"
<bilalakhtar> and I can't think of any in that sort :(
<alk0bra> guys I have problem in GanckTrack
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, i was thinking about a command similar to lspci
<alk0bra> any one use GanckTrack ?
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: Doesn't lspci do it?
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, hmm actually lspci shows: Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder  and Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port]
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, i wonder if it is any of those
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: could you pastebin the whole output of lspci?
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, http://pastebin.com/DB7SqKQx
<mao> is anybody there ?
<bilalakhtar> thanks
<s3r3n1t7> mao, yes.
<Diverdude> bilalakhtar, any ideas?
<mao> :) Thanks to s3r3n1t7
<mao> I'm reading IRC info now
<bilalakhtar> Diverdude: sorry I am not experienced in that way, and I don't know which one is the tv tuner card in that paste
<BOOB> jeeeeeeeeee
<greenmang0> oh BOOB
<BOOB> pp
<BOOB> ppp
<BOOB> p
<raveh> q
<s3r3n1t7> BOOB, please don't.
<rww> Diverdude: The two that you pasted in-channel are the capture card. There's one entry for video and one for audio.
<solofight> people i have a 4 gig machine, can i use ubuntu 64 bit to get max performance and effortless use or it has to be 32 bit ?
<rww> solofight: If your CPU supports 64-bit, you can use 64-bit. If not, you can use PAE.
<rww> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Diverdude> rww, a capture card? so it is a tv tuner card?
<rww> Diverdude: It's http://www.conexant.com/products/entry.jsp?id=107 , by the look of it
<rww> I'm not very knowledgable about these things, but it looks like one.
<Diverdude> rww, hmmm yes....i wonder how to interface with that guy
<solofight> rww: thanks for the link, will i be restricted in any way if i use the 64 bit os ?
<rww> solofight: Not really. I use 64-bit and haven't had problems, though some people in here claim to have issues with Flash and other non-open-source stuff.
<rww> everything in Ubuntu's repositories should work fine.
<sllide> is there a spanish channel here?
<rww> sllide: #ubuntu-es
<solofight> rww: whoa, you didnt have any issues with flash right ?
<rww> solofight: no
<greenmang0> rww: so youtube works for you?
<rww> greenmang0: yes
<v_v> rww: this pae has a little problem, it's not 3.2GB RAM for 32bit data line
<sllide> rww: thanks :)
<greenmang0> rww: cool.... I will switch to 64bit with 11.04 :)
<chalcedony> how can i open a .rar please?
<rww> !rar | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<salami> the problem with flash was that adobe didn't offer a 64bit version of their closed-source player for quite some time, so 64bit users were limited to the opensource implementations
<chalcedony> rww This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression.
<chalcedony> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<rww> chalcedony: remove the . from the end of the URL
<chalcedony> ahh
<chalcedony> ty rww
<raveh> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<raveh> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<rww> the tl;dr is to install unrar-free, and if that doesn't work, enable the multiverse repository (if it isn't already) and install unrar.
<solofight> rww: thank you very much
<psyk3d> hello everyone
<trigun420> yo
<psyk3d> is this the right place to ask help for problems
<solofight> rww: whats the difference between the usual 10 version and the LTS one ?
<rww> psyk3d: with Ubuntu? yes
<trigun420> prolly not, but go for it
<davendizz> --channel
<rww> solofight: LTS releases are supported for three years on desktops and five years on servers. Normal releases are eighteen months for both. 10.04 is an LTS release, 10.10 isn't.
<davendizz> hi, just installed konversation. can anyone tell me how i access different channels please?
<psyk3d> idk if its ubuntu related, but i've observed the same kind of problem in windows too
<rww> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<psyk3d> i downloaded a certain torrent
<solofight> rww: whoa, thank you
<psyk3d> but i wanted to delete it
<psyk3d> but it just doesnt get deleted
<solofight> the latets version of ubuntu is 10.10 is it ?
<psyk3d> i mean it keeps creating it self
<rww> solofight: yes
<psyk3d> i even used sudo rm -rf but nothing happened
<psyk3d> can you tell me what can i do to remove it
<littlejoey> psyk3d: sorry I cam in late, what keeps creating itself?
<davendizz> Anyone know how to access a channel list vwith konversation? The help menue doesn't work
<Brewer_> When I plug in my headphones the sound comes through the headphones and the speakers. The only way to solve this is to use alsamixer to lower the sound from the speakers but not from the headphones.
<psyk3d> np, those files
<Brewer_> Is there a way to fix this for good?
<psyk3d> wait ill type everything in a sentence :P
<solofight> rww: thank you
<solofight> rww++
<psyk3d> i dled a torrent, but i wanted to delete it, it just doesnt go away, the files in the folders keep creating them selves everytime i delete them
<rww> psyk3d: which torrent client are you using?
<Brewer_> When I plug in my headphones the sound comes through the headphones and the speakers. The only way to solve this is to use alsamixer to lower the sound from the speakers but not from the headphones. Is there a way to fix this for good?
<psyk3d> deluge
<psyk3d> this>>> .fuse_hidden00011557000000b9  is the file name
<Trigun420> Anyone ever gotten Battlefield 2142 to run with wine?
<rww> psyk3d: right-click the torrent in Deluge, I think there's a deletion option within the program
<littlejoey> my "theory" psyk3d: is that it is the Deluge program that keeps recreating them
<sinisterstuf> how can I remove a package that I can't uninstall, it shouldn't be there
<psyk3d> nope, it isnt even running atm
<Trigun420> is the download cancelled in the program?
<chalcedony> i downloaded unrar-free which appeared to work, but opened into a directory with other things.. how can i find the contents of this? TMate5720_5320_EXtensa_5620_5220.rar ?
<psyk3d> yeah
<solofight> thank you all
<nafri> hello, is it possible to use blocking socket for connection from client... when client is connected, create a new thread for each client and perform non-blocking socket I/O inside each thread for that client....?
<littlejoey> psyk3d: another theory is it is a permission thing maybe
<psyk3d> i tried sudo
<littlejoey> ic
<psyk3d> sudo -i and su too
<littlejoey> psyk3d: maybe because it is a hidden file? hmm let me see if this is an issue hang on
<Trigun420> what is the file?
<psyk3d> .fuse_hidden00011556000000b8
<Trigun420> youve downloaded it more than once?
<psyk3d> should i calm av on it
<Trigun420> are you on a dual boot?
<psyk3d> yeah
<Trigun420> yes to dual boot?
<psyk3d> yeah
<psyk3d> dual boot
<Trigun420> ok
<Trigun420> on a shared partition?
<Trigun420> or two partitions?
<psyk3d> shared
<Trigun420> alright
<Trigun420> its more than likely a file permissions problem
<Trigun420> imho
<psyk3d> as in?
<Trigun420> is it in your home folder?
<psyk3d> nope, ive 3 partitions
<littlejoey> yes psyk3d: use sudo chmod hmm something first
<psyk3d> 1: win7, 2: shared, 3: linux
<psyk3d> littlejoey: i  did
<Trigun420> your being unclear.
<Trigun420> I asked you originally if you were operating on a shared partition
<psyk3d> oh that, nope
<psyk3d> you mean like wubi stuff
<littlejoey> ok in a terminal, what is the output of sudo rm "name of the file"
<psyk3d> that file is on the shared partition
<psyk3d> the directory is not empty
<littlejoey> oh ok
<Trigun420> can you delete any files out of that folder, and not that one?
<littlejoey> I got it
<psyk3d> its a directory with tonnes of other directories and that file in each of them
<biopyte> upgrading eeepc from 10.04 to 10.10 exited with errors, now i have corrupted system i cant login to. even worse, a clean install with a start-up-usb stick wont work, because for some reason the system will not boot from usb even though it should. using a differen box, booting from that usb stick is no problem. now i have a completely f..ked up eepc. what can i do?
<littlejoey> hmm
<biopyte> netbook edition
<davendizz> how can i see a channel list?
<psyk3d> Trigun: yeah somewhat
<davendizz> begginner here
<psyk3d> i already deleted everything that could be
<ectospasm> davendizz: /list, but you may not like the results
<Trigun420> that file is in each one?
<psyk3d> yeah
<Trigun420> hmm
<psyk3d> its a virus or something?
<Trigun420> gimme a sec
<Trigun420> i dunno
<psyk3d> sure
<littlejoey> psyk3d read this
<littlejoey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221044
<littlejoey> psyk3d: I hope this post explains :). Now I gotta go
<Trigun420> this answers your problems psy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550145&highlight=fuse_hidden
<psyk3d> hey thanks
<davendizz> thanks ecto
<psyk3d> google hates me
<Trigun420> so yeah
<Trigun420> leave it alone
<Trigun420> lol
<x404x> hm I am trying to send a file to my server with scp and I am getting 110 BYTES pr second, I was hoping for a tad more speed, any idea what could be wrong or what tryes to block me ? isp ? firewall ?
<psyk3d> thanks people, ill get back to you if it doesnt work
<Trigun420> i wouldnt bother
<x404x> with vnc also i get average 0 bytes pr second and often timeouts , and I forwarded ports 5000-7000
<Trigun420> you forewarded the whole range?
<x404x> yes
<Trigun420> that seems like a bit much
<x404x> and yet not enough
<Trigun420> what compression are you using with your viewer?
<x404x> the highest
<Trigun420> i would only foreward individual ports as needed.
<Trigun420> how are you sending the file?
<x404x> winscp
<x404x> it also get timeouts all the time
<x404x> 20 before it even list the dirs
<danboid> Is anyone elses flash running at hyper speed under maverick?
<Trigun420> lol
<Trigun420> yeah
<x404x> I know my isp sucks but 100 bytes pr sec is bad even my modem standards
<x404x> by even
<ech0Asus> hi, i'm having a slight issue.. mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 4.. it stays on -1???
<x404x> maybe try yanking the firewall out but then my net is wide open and the portranges will not be the same
<KrimZon> does anyone know how to get ctrlproxy on lucid?
<ech0Asus> attempting to set channel by sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 4 but it gives same error every time and remains on chan -1 and puts wlan0 on channel 5??
<x404x> also with pasv ftp i cannot connect
<x404x> i set the local ports on both server and client to a range forwarded
<x404x> ssh also connects insanely slow , how much bandwith does this use ?
<x404x> is spi a bad idea to have on ? its a kind of firewall in my router
<ectospasm> x404x: stateful packet inspection can lead to problems if you don't know what you're doing.
<vicious> china channel
<ectospasm> !cn | vicious
<ubottu> vicious: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<danboid> Another prob I have with maverick using the foss ATI driver is Appearance -> Visual FX -> None doesn't turn off compiz- neither does 'pkill compiz'
<rddt> herro
<shashwat> Is there a way in which you can update from 10.04 to 10.10 from the CD
<shashwat> ???
<rww> shashwat: only the alternate CD, not the desktop live CD
<rww> shashwat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<biopyte> i tried to upgrade from lucid to maverick on my eeepc. the upgrade exited with errors, the system is corrupted, what can i do? help is appreciated a lot. thank you
<ectospasm> biopyte: what were the errors?
<x404x> hm 18 bytes pr sec with the dmz active
<x404x> doesnt look like my firewall blocks it
<shashwat> rww:I have just got the Live CD via shpit and I dont want to Reistall
<danboid> Yep - flash plays at turbo speed with no sound under both FF and chromium on Maverick 32 here
<ectospasm> shashwat: the alternate CD is the only way to do it, afaict
<rww> shashwat: then upgrade using the Internet or find a way to get an alternate CD. Desktop CD can't do it.
<shashwat> rww and ectopasm: thanks
<biopyte> ectospasm, couldn't unpack dejavu-ttf package or so in the middle of the unpacking process. completely weired. i can boot the old system, but then i'm stuck at the login screen with a message "Install problem! blablabla" cant login. i tried a clean install using a usb stick, but the box will not boot from the stick.
<x404x> hm when i reconnected scp it goes fast, very fast
<shashwat> IF THERE IS A DEVELOPER OUT HERE I REQUEST YOU TO MAKE IT SUCH THAT WE CAN UPGRADE FROM A UBUNTU DESKTOP LIVE CD, IT WILL BE GREAT TO HAVE IN SUCH A WAY.
<ectospasm> shashwat: don't yet
<danboid> shashwat, I can't see a CD only upgrade working unless you never installed any extra packages. If you don't have internet- how are you on irc? Why not just use Update Manager? I wouldn't recommend anyone with dial-up use Ubuntu
<ectospasm> s/yet/yell/
<Syria> When I try to change the option "ask for password on login" I get a message box telling me that conguration could not be saved??
<rww> shashwat: Leave the caps lock off, please. For feature suggestions, see http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ectospasm> shashwat: when you go with a GUI LiveCD, you sacrifice a great deal of flexibility when you add the GUI
<biopyte> ectospasm, i have linux experience for 10 years, but i have never had such a stupid matter before.
<tparcina> Please help me to install b43 driver.ž
<ectospasm> biopyte: sounds like you have a hardware problem.
<biopyte> this is NOT my first time installing linux
<ectospasm> biopyte: does another distro install CD work?
<tparcina> I have executed sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter, but when i execute ifconfig I don't see wlan0
<biopyte> ectospasm, didnt try
<danboid> So is it just the flash plugin that the repo downloads that screwed, is it Maverick or is it my machine?
<ectospasm> danboid: did you check to make sure npviewer.bin doesn't have it's sound muted?
<biopyte> ectospasm, the 10.10 usb starter works perfect on my thinkpad.
<danboid> ectospasm, That doesn't explain the more than 4x playback speed
<ectospasm> biopyte: different hardware, different can of worms
<ectospasm> danboid: oh, I didn't see that part of your problem.
<gsal> hello, have any one installed mailman, I installed it and everything is fine but when a member sends to the list the message doesn't go to everyone in the list. However confirmation and welcome messages are sent from the system, any advice ?
<danboid> I presume flash is workig for everyone else here under Maverick then?
<ectospasm> danboid: I have no problems
<biopyte> ectospasm: on the eepc i can even log into a text console tty1. lsusb recognizes the usb stick.
<shashwat> k, I am not using a dial-up nor am I using a 24mbps unlimited broadband. Hence there are restrictions for me to download what amount at a time. and I was using ^Shift.
<ectospasm> danboid: there's a flash problems thread at ubuntuforums
<ectospasm> biopyte: could be a video card problem, then
<ectospasm> biopyte: maybe the stock drivers don't agree with your hardware, I dunno
<biopyte> ectospam, i still can login on tty1, do you see a way to go on troubleshooting from there?
<danboid> biopyte, So startx doresn't work then?
<danboid> biopyte, and you've tried a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' from tty and that fails right?
<biopyte> danboid, error "server is already active ..."
<danboid> biopyte, CTRL+ALT+F7
<biopyte> danboid, thats what i wish to do. however i have only wireless connection in a cafe and i dont know how to connect to the wlan without using X.
<biopyte> danboid, if i only could connect to wireless from tty1 and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<solofight> where do i download ubuntu 64 bit for my intel machine ? one in the ubuntu download site says amd
<rww> solofight: amd64 works on consumer Intel 64-bit processors
<danboid> biopyte, I've been saying for years Ubuntu should ship wicd instead of network-manager as wicd has a ncurses gui to connect with. I can't remember the cli commands off the top of my head- its a pain but can be done
<rww> (I'm assuming you don't have something weird like Intel Itanium)
<biopyte> danboid, stupid situation, actually i need the box running to day. the usb stick is brandnew, bought it 2 hours ago. boy, someone is playing games with me ...
<biopyte> wicd not installed
<solofight> rww: whoa, it dosent support that is it ?
<rww> solofight: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64
<rww> solofight: amd64 = x86_64 = Intel 64, does not equal IA-64
<danboid> biopyte, Theres a CLI guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<biopyte> danboid, you cant boot from sdhc card, right?
 * solofight blinks
<biopyte> thanks
<danboid> biopyte, You might be able to yes, depends on your BIOS
<biopyte> i see, i could try to make a start-disk on the sd card using the thinkpad and then try to boot it on the eeepc
<biopyte> i'm creating the sd startup disk right now
<biopyte> dont believe the eeepc will boot it
<solofight> thank you rww :) you are a savior
<biopyte> danboid, eepc doesnt boot from the sd card
<ectospasm> biopyte: for the USB stick, what point does it fail?  Does the indicator light even blink like it's being read?
<raidghost> i have a MSI gx660r laptop with one speaker behind and two over the keyboard. The two in the front has no sound but the speaker on the back play sound. Has anyone else that problem?
<monarch> i dont think so mate
<monarch> try to change the alsamixer settings
<biopyte> ectoplasm, the stick led is blinking.
<raidghost> madstein: its pulseaudio driver
<ectospasm> biopyte: so does it fail to boot the kernel, or what?
<raidghost> it finds 2 devices
<biopyte> i guess
<raidghost> but not the last one.
<biopyte> boots perfect on the thinkpad
<ectospasm> biopyte: apples and frickin cinder blocks
<madstein> raidghost:  try this sudo alsa force-reloaad
<madstein> sudo alsa force-reload
<ectospasm> biopyte: sanity check:  does a Windows install CD boot OK?
<madstein> it might mute the sound see if the problems gets solved with it im not on trouble shooting either
<ectospasm> biopyte: or, a LiveCD (not USB stick)?
<madstein> i shouldnt be here
<biopyte> ectospasm, i dont have windows. its an eepc, no CD drive.
<ectospasm> biopyte: does it have the same behavior no matter what USB port the key is plugged into?
<biopyte> ectospasm, i tried 2 out of three ports.
<biopyte> ok, i once more try all ports
<raidghost> madstein: http://login.kristshell.net/~raidghost/soundcard.txt
<ectospasm> biopyte: wait, you said it doesn't boot, but how can you access tty1?
<biopyte> ectospasm, thats the corrupted 10.04 still working somehow.
<raidghost> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<raidghost> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<biopyte> 10.04 was corrupted during the upgrade to 10.10
<madstein> raidghost:  have u tryed to reload alsa as i said it might detec the card i had issues with intel chipset before and that was all i ad to do to iniciate the card
<wqapol> My system autoupdated linux kernel to vmlinuz-2.6.32-26-generic but it doesnt work and just hangs druing bootup. I want to remove this and retain my ..32-22-generic version. How can I do this?
<madstein> was a upstart scripts that was unloading the card duno why
<raidghost> madstein: its using pulseaudio
<raidghost> so i should try to use alsa instead?
<ectospasm> biopyte: have you run memtest on it?  Maybe RAM decided to crap out.  I dunno, these are just shots in the dark
<biopyte> i wil try it
<raidghost> madstein: where to change from pulseaudio to alsa?
<ectospasm> rabbitea1: IIRC, pulseaudio is built on top of ALSA
<madstein> pulse audio uses alsa mate i belive its like that
<madstein> i had those issues over an year ago i forgot
<wqapol> Right now it boots directly to ..32-26-generic version, how can I make it to boot ..32-22-generic by default?
<ectospasm> wqapol: you'd have to change that in grub config
<madstein> stil on the panel on the sound icon u can edit some setings and try to use another device if any ther it proly has one ther
<madstein> i cant help u ,uch more with it
<madstein> im sorry
<wqapol> ectospasm: But I am on10.04 with grub2.
<ectospasm> wqapol: my suggestion still stands.
<wqapol> ectospasm: You mean I have to removed the latest version from synaptic?
<biopyte> ectospasm, how can ectospasm, memtest not installed
<madstein> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2487/capturaecral.png
<biopyte> ectospasm, thanks anyway
<madstein> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5451/capturaecra1kw.png
<ectospasm> biopyte: memtest used to be included on the LiveCD, do you not even get that boot menu when you boot off the stick?
<biopyte> ectospasm, yesterday i had a perfect working 10.04 and i wanted to upgrade to 10.10 before taking the box with me on vacation. boy, i"m pi..ed  ;-|
<ectospasm> biopyte: you've given us no indication on why the failure occurred.  So we don't know who to blame (-;
<biopyte> ectospasm, no it boots the old system
<ectospasm> biopyte: but it's corrupted
<biopyte> yes
<biopyte> lsusb sees the stick
<ectospasm> biopyte: that doesn't matter, if you can't boot from it
<nucking> hey everyone, i'm having problems installing the madwifi drivers for my wireless card
<ectospasm> biopyte: seems like the problem is more fundamental than that.
<ectospasm> biopyte: to isolate the problem, try a different distro (or even the alternate CD)
<nucking> when i try to make in the downloaded package i get a bunch of errors about "struct net_device" having no member named 'priv'
<biopyte> ectospasm, during unpacking the upgrade exited, because of a stupid deja-vu-ttf-font package it couldn"t install. i dont think that helps a lot.
<nucking> i was following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode?highlight=((WifiDocs|WirelessAccessPoint))#Atheros (Madwifi)
<ectospasm> biopyte: I'm not trying to resurrect the corrupt system.  I'm trying to figure out why you can't boot and install 10.10
<biopyte> ectospasm, right ... it must be the usb stick or the distro...  is 10.04 boot image still available?
<nucking> also, i'm on ubuntu-server 9.10 x86_64
<ectospasm> biopyte: check a mirror, it should be
<biopyte> alright
<ectospasm> biopyte: actually, 10.04 is LTS, so it should be available somewhere on ubuntu.com
<biopyte> downloading it
<biopyte> already
<bullgard4> In XMPP MultiUserChat (MUC) Server=conference.ubuntu-jabber.de, Room=ubuntu apparently not every participant can "see" every other. What is the reason for that?
<Gabryfan82> how install in php xmlrpc by apt-get?
<brontosaurusrex> Technoviking, still logsout ;)
<raidghost> bbl
<rww> lastlog -clear
<biopyte> ectospasm, maybe the problem is solved
<biopyte> apt-get upgrade on tty1
<biopyte> ---> error: run "dpkg -configure -a"
<biopyte> right now the interrupted install process from yesterday evening continues on tty1
<biopyte> however that might still take a lot of time
<biopyte> boy, i will never do a soft upgrade on a eeepc again.
<biopyte> always clean install from usb-stick
<Euthanatos> lol upgrades always fail =/
<biopyte> Euthanatos, my experiences werent that bad so far. only once i had severe problem with some xfree86 upgrade
<Euthanatos> I've broken every upgrade since I started with feisty =/
<Euthanatos> I recovered with this last one and it was some x11 dependancy loop but it was kind of hairy there for a while
<biopyte> that's not the idea of the system
<dhruvasagar> Hi, what's the command to check the memory consumption of each process ?
<biopyte> ectospasm, still setting up packages ... please cross your fingers.
<Gabryfan82> how install in php xmlrpc by apt-get?
<goodtime> nada.maddshark.com
<code_astronomer> hi, I get an avahi timeout error almost instantly after an atempt to connect to a mac on a local network
<osmosis_paul> Hi guys, someone can help to explain me how transmit a private key not public by ssh to another machine
<osmosis_paul> i'm using this line, but is not well formed
<osmosis_paul> cp paul_key | ssh ubuntu@ec2-79-125-34-209.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com 'home/ubuntu/.ssh/'
<osmosis_paul> paul_key is the key to transmit by ssh to the other machine and the last folder as you can imagine the place where i want stablish
<code_astronomer> osmosis_paul: I usually use scp to copy files to another machine
<DrManhattan> so whats the deal with the performance of the nvidia driver that ubuntu uses?
<code_astronomer> scp [file]   user@ip:path
<WXZ> what does "svn co" mean?
<osmosis_paul> code_astronomer, would you be so nice to give some example as i try to do
<DrManhattan> compared to the one you download it's pretty slow
<velko> WXZ: checkout
<WXZ> so it's synonymous with "svn checkout"?
<DrManhattan> and im not talking about nouveau im talking about the one included in the restricted drivers
<code_astronomer> scp myFile user@localhost:/home/user/
<Euthanatos> dhruvasagar, i prefer htop personally but try using system monitor if you prefer a gui and there's even an applet for gnome panel with a cool little mini-graph
<WXZ> I'm going to assume yes
<code_astronomer> osmosis_paul: scp myFile user@localhost:/home/user/
<dhruvasagar> Euthanatos: ok I am trying htop, I am monitoring it on a VPS actually...
<dhruvasagar> Euthanatos: htop is nice! I was using top...it wasn't that nice :)
<Gabryfan82> php xmlrpc
<lyrae> Does anyone know the command to flip my screen into portrait mode?
<lyrae> since my monitor pivots
<Euthanatos> dhruvasagar, htop is really nice because it does so much and gives so much information from an ultralight terminal application =)  I consider it indespensable to any level of linux user experience
<Gabryfan82> how set in directadmin php xmlrpc
<aldo> ciao
<brontosaurusrex> lyrae, there is app like that in repos, check ubuntu software center, not sure if its is automagic
<lyrae> brontosaurusrex, but there is also a command. And i'd like to bind the command to hotkeys
<lyrae> brontosaurusrex, but if its automatic even better. ill check repo
<brontosaurusrex> lyrae, oh, sorry then
<lyrae> no no ty
<velko> lyrae: xrandr
<Gabryfan82> how set in directadmin php xmlrpc
<jan-bas> join #hgl
<lyrae> velko, thanks
<Gabryfan82> how set in direct-admin php xmlrpc
<guampa> hello
<guampa> what to do if evolution begins to segfault after an update?
<guampa> (right when it starts)
<Andy> Hello, I am using ubuntu on Acer 4820 TG. When I installed the graphics card drivers (I have a ti hd 5650), I was told to restart, after restarting ubuntu showed up in terminal mode, I followed some instructions and got back my desktop, BUT then again the driver for ATI was disabled, enabling it would again cause the terminal thing to happen. I also have a onboard intel graphics card. any solutions?
<osmosis_paul> code_astronomer, thanks but does not works
<osmosis_paul> code_astronomer, what do you think use cat instead scp???
<jeroen> hoi
<velko> osmosis_paul: what does not work? maybe you just have to specify the port and the user name in the command? or (if the server does not allows password authentication) the identity file. scp works for sure
<DrManhattan> Jesus. flash is a mess in linux too
<DrManhattan> and i don't think thats got anythign to do with ubuntu so sorries about the OT
<osmosis_paul> velko, i already have a ssh public/private key stablish\
<osmosis_paul> now that i try is copy a file into the machine
<dhruvasagar> Euthanatos: I agree, but I am a little confused...I see multiple processes entries for a particular process
<dhruvasagar> Euthanatos: but if I do ps -ef | grep process_name, then I see only 1 entry
<velko> osmosis_paul: i already saw that. scp is the easiest way to do this. and it works for sure
<osmosis_paul> give access denied
<osmosis_paul> this line "scp paul_key ubuntu@ec2-79-125-55-29.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com:home/ubuntu/.ssh/" give me permision denied
<Euthanatos> dhruvasagar, use the grepped pid
<velko> show me the ssh command you use  for successfull login to the server. and after that - the scp command which fails
<osmosis_paul> velko, this error "paul_key: Permission denied
<osmosis_paul> "
<dhruvasagar> Euthanatos: I don't follow...
<gladiator_> hi. any recommended software to recover data from a fat32 partition?
<code_astronomer> osmosis_paul: should be /home/ubuntu/.ssh   ... you need full path
<osmosis_paul> code_astronomer, this is the full path
<dhruvasagar> Euthanatos: btw multiple entries I see within htop
<code_astronomer> you need a leading /
<tinytim> i want to set up my ubuntu with a /var partition that doesn't change
<tinytim> that way i can upgrade distros full
<code_astronomer> :/home/ubuntu/.ssh/
<tinytim> using fstab
<Euthanatos> dhruvasagar, you used ps to identify the program's process ID (pid), use the number when executing commands to refer to the program in question
<tinytim> is this a good idea?
<osmosis_paul> velko,  and the old ssh comman quit simple ssh ubuntu@Machine
<Andy> uh.. anyone got a minute?
<guampa> tinytim: no
<Euthanatos> dhruvasagar, versus the multiple instances you're seeing proliferate htop (though in htop any one of the multiple entries will work)
<osmosis_paul> code_astronomer, yes you're right i left the slash but even with the slash does not works
<tinytim> guampa: why?
<guampa> tinytim: /var by definition is for storing mutable things
<Euthanatos> dhruvasagar, i can't explain it but I can tell you that it doesn't matter (effectively)?
<guampa> tinytim: like caches, lock files and whatnot
<velko> Andy: yes. but i don't know the answer to your problem. also - it is better to repost your question after a while and not asking if anybody has time...
<dhruvasagar> Euthanatos: well my current assumption is that the multiple entries in htop are perhaps multiple threads...not processes..but at the moment I am confused
<tinytim> guampa: does an update change those?
<bullgard4> In XMPP MultiUserChat (MUC) Server=conference.ubuntu-jabber.de, Room=ubuntu apparently not every participant can "see" every other. What is the reason for that?
<dhruvasagar> Euthanatos: I am trying to see what's hogging the memory
<Andy> Hello, I am using ubuntu on Acer 4820 TG. When I installed the graphics card drivers (I have a ti hd 5650), I was told to restart, after restarting ubuntu showed up in terminal mode, I followed some instructions and got back my desktop, BUT then again the driver for ATI was disabled, enabling it would again cause the terminal thing to happen. I also have a onboard intel graphics card. any solutions?
<ew73> So, gentlemen, I've got a problem somewhere between network-manager, my wifi driver, and one specific access point; I can't get a DHCP lease.  Who wants to see logs!
<guampa> tinytim: package managers often use some /var subfolder for storing their dbs and package cache
<Euthanatos> dhruvasagar, yes something like that I think.  Someone with a more technical understanding would be able to explain but if a particular program uses say %11 of the memory and has 4 instances it is consuming %11 not %44
<guampa> tinytim: so yes
<tinytim> guampa: thanks -- point taken
<code_astronomer> osmosis_paul: if the machine doesn't allow ssh access, then you're out of luck with scp
<bullgard4> !X11 | Andy
<ubottu> Andy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<marcelo> hi. Is there a way of apt-install squid with build option --disable-internal-dns ?
<guampa> marcelo: isn't that configurable in squid.conf or in /etc/default/squid ?
<marcelo> guampa, yes, there is.
<osmosis_paul> code_astronomer, i get it "cat /usr/local/transmit_key/paul_key | ssh ubuntu@ec2-79-125-55-29.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com 'cat >> /home/ubuntu/.ssh/test'" thanks!!
<ew73> It's an especially neat trick.  Setting a static IP works just peachy keen, but DHCP leases fail.
<marcelo> guampa, it says #  TAG: cache_dns_program (only available )if Squid is rebuilt with the
<marcelo> #       --disable-internal-dns option
<gladiator_> anyone? any tools to recover files from a filesystem?
<ew73> Well.  Whenever someone has a chance, I'd appreciate any insight in how to fix this.  http://scsys.co.uk:8002/57015
<baba_b00ie> i installed vsftpd on my machine and deleted the /etc/init.d/vsftpd file by mistake. i tried apt-get autoremove vsftp and then apt-get vsftpd to get it back but it doesnt. how do i get that back ?
<code_astronomer> 3
<code_astronomer> 1
<code_astronomer> oops
<guampa> marcelo: gotcha. nice surprise i tought i had squid asking bind for lookups :(
<maedox> baba_b00ie: dpkg-reconfigure vsftpd might do it, or you have to apt-get purge it, then apt-get install it again.
<biopyte> logged in on tty1, how can i kill the X session?
<maedox> biopyte: sudo service gdm stop
<biopyte> thx
<guampa> marcelo: so it's aptgetting squid source and recompiling then
<osmosis_paul> i'm creating a bash script, someone know how to get the name of a Amazon machine?
<baba_b00ie> thanks maedox, i'll try that now
<saml> hey, is there a way to fresh boot?  i think during shutdown, something happened... and i can't boot anymore
<biopyte> maedox, how should i restart X, avoiding the gdm login ... startx?
<guampa> my evolution began to segfault when it start after an upgrade, how can i trace the problem?
<saml> grub used to countdown.. but now it does not.   and when I press enter, it says it can't find /dev  and other stuff.
<x404x> hm i installed openssh in cygwin yet it says command not found if i type ssh ?
<ikonia> x404x: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<marcelo> sorry guampa, i never did that. Only a matter of grabbing the source with apt-get and then compiling it with all the prior options + --disable-internal-dns? (./configure && make && make install) ?
<x404x> hm guess not sorry ;( its a bit linux related tho..
<ikonia> x404x: it's nothing to do with linux nor ubuntu, we only support Ubuntu here
<maedox> biopyte: avoiding gdm as in using another login manager? Not sure, but I think you have to change the default login manager.
<baba_b00ie> thanks maedox, i did a purge and no luck. still no vsftpd in the /etc/init.d directorhy
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'  if you have kdm/xdm/other dm's installed will let you select tghe one to use.
<mars__> any thoughts on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/680568
<tinytim> i am being told not to use ubuntu for a server, that debian is more efficient -- is this true?
<tinytim> i am used to ubuntu -- not sure if debian is going to force me to learn new stuff i don't care about
<elFidel> tinytim: define "efficient" please
<tinytim> but if it is cli, does it matter?
<tinytim> elFidel: better use of resources (hardware)
<robertcmk7> tinytim: Ubuntu/Debian, doesn't matter.
<zakwilson> Debian's default install is smaller. That's true for the desktop too.
<tinytim> elFidel: or a faster response of the server
<xerox1> i am searching for free ubuntu / linux ebooks; any advice where to find something like that?
<elFidel> tinytim: in case of server installs i dont see a big diff to be honest
<tinytim> zakwilson: i don't care about disk size
<zakwilson> You can get almost exactly the same results by installing more stuff on Debian or removing stuff from Ubuntu.
<tinytim> zakwilson: the question is do i need to remove stuff from Ubuntu
<doriangrey> hello i am following a tutorial "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo"  but i am stuck on the step where it say run the following command ./configure coz when i run it nothing happen.. some help?
<biopyte> ectospasm, maedox finally i got that stupid box running ... i believe it was a trivial problem ... the system ran out disk space .... no error message, nothing ... i've been troubleshooting for hours and its only the box ran out of disk space.
<ectospasm> biopyte: jikes
<tinytim> zakwilson: elFidel, i am going to stick with ubuntu, i have enough to worry about
<Andy> Hello, can someone look into this please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629799
<zakwilson> Ubuntu may have more stuff that runs in the background loading at startup. If it's stuff you're going to be using anyway, that's no problem. If not, it will use a little bit more memory than the default Debian install.
<najwa__> tinytim: i think debian and ubuntu share a lot of thing
<biopyte> ectospasm: what is "jikes"?
<zakwilson> More stuff also means more surface area for security vulnerabilities. You should uninstall or disable services you're not using.
<tinytim> zakwilson: so i should look into what processes i should kill -- things like updatedb, etc
<ectospasm> biopyte: it's how I spell "yikes"
<biopyte> and whats that?
<tinytim> zakwilson: agreed -- so it is not an os question -- but a configuration question
<guampa> marcelo: me either. i guess something like that, yes
<ectospasm> biopyte: it's a meaningless exclamation.  Like "woah!"
<zakwilson> Debian and Ubuntu are essentially the same OS, configured differently.
<baba_b00ie> i installed vsftpd on my machine and deleted the /etc/init.d/vsftpd file by mistake. i tried apt-get autoremove vsftp and then apt-get vsftpd to get it back but it doesnt. how do i get that back ?
<biopyte> i see
<ectospasm> biopyte: or "ouch" which is closer to "jikes"
<biopyte> ectospasm, now i will try the boot from usb ... just for fun.
<ectospasm> biopyte: good luck!
<najwa__> baba_b00ie: purge firts, then reinstall it
<biopyte> wait, first i will update ...
<baba_b00ie> yay i got it.. i did another purge and the powers that be said let there be light. and then vsftpd reappeared =)
<baba_b00ie> najwa__ second try running the apt-get purge worked.
<zakwilson> You should not disable services by killing processes. Either uninstall them, or remove the link to the startup script from the appropriate /etc/rcx.d
<primary-user> Doesn't killing processes only temporarily disable the service anyway?
<zakwilson> Yes
<subsu> which package contains the xorg kbd driver
<subsu> I cant find it
<carandraug> zakwilson, isn't there something like chkconfig in Debian to deal with the scripts in /et/rcx.d?
<zakwilson> There is chkconfig
<primary-user> KL2FL
<acidflash> how do I mount in ubuntu 10.04 a device that doesnt have a uuid ?
<carandraug> zakwilson, on a default installation? I use it on CentOS at work, never on my dekstop. Only checked now and it's not installed
<Gangrel> How can i make Xsane primary scanning program for my HP scanner?
<zakwilson> carandraug: no. There's apt-get for that.
<primary-user> In Ubuntu, it should be usable without needing to set it as default.
<carandraug> zakwilson, yeah, I saw it now thanks. I just thought it would be part of the default system and when I didn't saw it, I thought it maybe had some other name on Debian. Thanks
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me how i can make Xsane primary scanning program through HPLIP?
<doriangrey> anyone can tell why i cant get into a directory that exist but when i run cd /directory it say No such file or directory
<smokystone> anyone knows about i2p, what is that? i only heard about p2p
<elFidel> smokystone: wiki explains the basics pretty good.
<ectospasm> doriangrey: is the directory executable?
<coz_> smokystone,   12p is anonymous network  I believe  let me check
<coz_> smokystone,    http://www.i2p2.de/
<smokystone> ok, i am lazy to check wiki, better have a look
<doriangrey> ectospasm, what do u mean?
<john> how to edit grub
<elFidel> smokystone: if you are too lazy to read wiki you should most likely NOT ask in irc ;)
<doriangrey> ectospasm, its an folder
<john> i'm looking to take off memtest
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me how i can make Xsane primary scanning program through HPLIP?
<coz_> john,  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<rob_p> doriangrey: Is the directory at the root?  If not, then provide the full path.
<ectospasm> doriangrey: check the permissions of the directory
<coz_> john,  there is a line in that file that you  take out the #  to not show memtest in grub menu
<doriangrey> ectospasm, how to ceck the permission?
<john> that didn't work
<ectospasm> doriangrey: ls -ald /directory
<coz_> john,   copy paste this into terminal       sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<davide_> SAglavi
<john> i did. it says command not found
<coz_> john,   in terminal   lsb_release -a
<doriangrey> ectospasm, ls -ald /bcwipe-1.9-7    like this?  if the folder name is bcwipe-1.9-7
<gjp> sorry ,who can give me an google ipv6 hosts
<john> ubuntu 10.4.1 lts
<doriangrey> ectospasm, doriangrey@ubuntu:/usr/local/src$ ls -ald /
<doriangrey> drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 2010-11-18 18:24 /
<gjp> sorry ,who have google ipv6 hosts?
<coz_> john,   then that command should have worked   unless  you upgraded from an earlier version of ubuntu
<sedulous> gjp: ipv6.google.com
<john> there is a grub help website. know it?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<coz_> john,    there is a grub channel ...where you type here  type  /join #grub
<gjp> sedulous: i need a hosts file .
<Dr_Willis> john several of them for ubuntu wikui docs/grub pages in the forums
<biopyte> i wonder why a netbook base system requires almost 3 gig disk space.
<biopyte> i used to run complete systems with 2 gig hdds .... :-|
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  ive seen windows have 7+GB in just some cache in the windows dir..
<biopyte> netbook base ... no OOo, acroread, firefox etc. ....... 3 Gig
<Dr_Willis> brb...
<siva> Somebody suggested me to run "sudo update-rc.d NetworkManager remove". But now i want to add NetworkManager back in update-rc.d . how to do that?
<rob_p> biopyte: Times have changed... everything is bigger, better, faster... er is that fatter?!!
<n3rV3> eheh
<karthick87> HOw to install postgres package in ubuntu?
<doriangrey> ectospasm, are u there?  now i run this command  ls -ald /usr/local/src/bcwipe-1.9-7   and i get  drwxrwxrwx 2 doriangrey doriangrey 4096 2010-11-24 13:10 /usr/local/src/bcwipe-1.9-7
<biopyte> could someone give me a hint, how to remove this application  dock from my netbook desktop, i did it before, but forgot and i'm a bit in hurry. want my standard gnome desktop bar.
<osmosis_paul> it is possible add with cat more information that already have a file
<osmosis_paul> in another line?
<rob_p> karthick87: sudo apt-get install postgresql
<rob_p> osmosis_paul: You mean you want to append a line to an existing text file?
<osmosis_paul> yes
<n3rV3> cat datafile >> file_to_append
<rob_p> osmosis_paul: echo "string you want appended" >> /path/to/file
<biopyte> what was the name of this netbook desktop manager?
 * alessiofachechi dice "Bonjouuuuuuuuuuuuuur PIZZINIDDHI FICCANASU ROMPISCATHULE!!"
<space> hi can anyone help me, i m trying to run guild wars under wine wqen i open a terminal and install gw it comes up with an error saying GwSetup.exe is not executable how to i stop this
<karthick87> rob_p: i need postgress 9.0
<st__> space make it executable
<st__> also I thought Guikldwars have no installer
<space> how do i make it exectable im a noob to ubuntu?
<osmosis_paul> rob_p, you mean something like this? "cat /home/ubuntu/.ssh/authorized_keys >> paul_key.pub" this not working
<rob_p> karthick87: The command I gave will install the latest *supported* version for your install.  If you need something else, you'll have to build it yourself or find a third-party prebuilt package.  Just be careful and don't expect support.
<space> *executable
<st__> chmod +x ./GWSetup.exe or smth like this
<osmosis_paul> i want transfer the contain of paul_key into the authorized_key
<karthick87> rob_p: oke
<space> ok thnxs
<rob_p> osmosis_paul: That will append the contents of your authorized_keys file to a file in the current directory called paul_key.pub.
<n3rV3> osmosis_paul, is your current user name ubuntu
<biopyte> unity ... thats it ... dont want that ... dumping it
<osmosis_paul> n3rV3, yes ubuntu is correct. And i executing this line from the paul_key file are
<ismailadegbenga> join #python
<beefcakes> Herro herro everyone.
<acidflash> how does one mount a device in ubuntu 10.04 that doesnt have a UUID
<n3rV3> osmosis_paul,  after running that have you checked the file paul_key.pub
<myk_robinson> for some reason, I can't start brasero. When running from the command line, i get Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<doriangrey> anyone can tell why i cant get into a directory that exist but when i run cd /directory it say No such file or directory
<jean> pourquoi lorsque je veux ouvrir un logiciel j'ai missing plug-in
<doriangrey> hello i am following a tutorial "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo"  but i am stuck on the step where it say run the following command ./configure coz when i run it nothing happen.. some help?
<n3rV3> doriangrey, try sudo cd into that must be owned by root or other user
<littlejoey> jean: it happens that you might be missing some plugins from time to time... install them from the repos
<doriangrey> n3rV3, sudo: cd: command not found
<littlejoey> n3rV3, try sudo ./configure maybe, in the same directory where you have the file
<hunt> Hi, I've got a fairly big problem, I'm installing ubuntu on a netbook at the moment and I'm stuck at the point where you have to choose your keyboard layout, I can not go forward or back, I can however do everything else, what do I do?
<n3rV3> yes doriangrey look at what littlejoey has to say
<littlejoey> oops, I meant doriangrey
<n3rV3> hehe
<john> hello
<andybleaden> hunt, You might have to start again.has it frozen
<john> i have too many memtest on my grub. how do i edit that
<digdeep> hi, just upgrade to kernel 2.6.32-25, but it fails to boot. Anyone has the same problem?
<n3rV3> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<n3rV3> john ^^
<john> thanks
<doriangrey> littlejoey,  the problem is that i cant get into such directory
<hunt> andybleaden: it is not really frozen, I can not choose the correct layout ( it is set to georgia ) and I can not even go with georgia, because I can not go forward or back, but I can change to tty1 and everything else works.
<n3rV3> !grub > john
<ubottu> john, please see my private message
<littlejoey> doriangrey, can you explain what the terminal tells you?
<Mac84> hello people! I have a problem :S
<andybleaden> hunt, I would start again if I were you
<andybleaden> hunt, is that possible
<hunt> andybleaden: well I dont know, I could reboot from tty1, but the installation has finished, it says "ready when you are" I do not want to wreck it
<doriangrey> littlejoey,  when i write in terminal dir  it answer me with the directory but when i digit  cd /directory it answer doriangrey@ubuntu:/usr/local/src$ cd ~/bcwipe-1.9-7
<doriangrey> bash: cd: /home/doriangrey/bcwipe-1.9-7: No such file or directory
<Mac84> Ubuntu 10.10 works on an PowerPC 1.25Ghz MacMini ????? I really want to know that
<hendrikus> how can we make a edubuntu instal on a server so wich can be opend in a webbrowser such as the edubuntu Live Web?
<doriangrey> littlejoey, i am getting crazy
<littlejoey> ok try cd without the /
<night> HI
<andybleaden> hunt is it fresh install ie not dual boot?
<night> anyone here?
<Mac84> hi night
<littlejoey> doriangrey: try cd then name of the directory without /
<Mac84> how are you ?
<doriangrey> littlejoey,  i have been try cd /directory but got same answer!  no such file or directory
<night> hi mac84
<littlejoey> doriangrey without /
<night> e , i frist come here
<doriangrey> littlejoey,  yea
<night> i come here frist time
<littlejoey> same thing?
<doriangrey> littlejoey,   but why?
<hunt> andybleaden: it came with win7 starter, so it is dual boot
<doriangrey> littlejoey,   i got inside the directory now
<littlejoey> oh good!
<littlejoey> what did you do?
<andybleaden> hunt well it sounds like it has not installed properly to me so i would restart and reinstall .it will not take too long
<doriangrey> littlejoey, i done without  /
<qq_> 谁能看到汉字……
<littlejoey> good :)
<biopyte> ectospasm, thanks for help, sorry for bothering just because the box was running out of disk space during install .... ubuntu should fix that and make the installer give an approriate error message .... Bye.
<littlejoey> you see when you write /, it goes to the root I believe
<doriangrey> littlejoey,  i am on Linux from 2 weeks now but its very complicated for me
<littlejoey> doriangrey: it is complicated but worth it I believe
<hunt> andybleaden: k thanks
<mac21> What's the proper command for ubuntu beginners?
<osmosis_paul> how can i know the workstation of one machine
<osmosis_paul> with command line
<andybleaden> hunt, i would ...let me know if you get stuck again.around for a little longer
<hendrikus> how can we make a edubuntu ore ubuntu instal on a server so wich can be opend in a webbrowser such as the edubuntu Live Web?
<littlejoey> doriangrey: any luck with the rest of the installation process?
<bullgard4> In XMPP MultiUserChat (MUC) Server=conference.ubuntu-jabber.de, Room=ubuntu apparently not every participant can "see" every other. What is the reason for that?
<david00> Hi all
<doriangrey> littlejoey,  i am trying to continue... i ll message u in a few
<littlejoey> ok
<david00> Is it possible to unmount /var in recovery mode?
<mrnelson1986> david00, only if /var is on a seperate partition could it maybe be possible
<david00> mrnelson1986, /var is indeed on a separate partition
<david00> however it's always busy when I try to unmount
<david00> I can remount read only, but I want to fsck the partition
<tp76> Installing 10.10 and doing custom partitioning ... now it's stuck at "Scanning disks ..."  What is it doing?  Is it doing fsck on all the existing partitions or what?
<mrnelson1986> david00, what do you need to do to it? oh fsck
<david00> oh fsck indeed
<mrnelson1986> david00, is a live cd/usb out of the question? seems easiest to me
<david00> nope it's OK, will try that now
<david00> just wondered if that was generally possible, cheers
<david00> :)
<Mac84> hola alguien de argentina por aca ???
<LjL> !ar | Mac84
<ubottu> Mac84: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Mac84> gracias ubottu
<Mac84> lo unico que necesito es saber si ubuntu server 10 me funca en un mac mini power pc
<littlejoey> Mac84: ubottu es un bot
<Mac84> jajajajaja
<Mac84> xD
<Mac84> hahaha LOL littlejoey
<LjL> ingles aqui por favor
<Mac84> XD
<Mac84> english here okie dokie ;)
<m3asmi> I've problem with alsa
<kriste> hallo, i have installed openjdk-6-doc, but don't now how to read the documentation... please help...
<m3asmi> I can hera any think !!!! :'(
<greenmang0> kriste: there must be index.html somewhere
<greenmang0> kriste: do dpkg -L openjdk-6-doc | grep index
<erUSUL> kriste: find out where it is « dpkg -L openjdk-6-doc » ( probably /usr/share/doc/openjdk-something... )
<m3asmi> have any one the any aidea
<sbeck_> m3asmi, you mean that you can't hear anything ?
<kriste> thanks greenmang0 erUSUL  :)
<m3asmi> sbeck: yes , I do  sudo alsa force-reload evry day to repare it to day it's not working
<sbeck_> m3asmi, after reload it works ?
<marcelo> hey guampa, thank you very much!
<m3asmi> sbeck_: yes , but to day noo !!!
<sbeck_> Hm.
<night> is there chinese here
<sbeck_> What does dmesg say ?
<McPels> i
<McPels> hi
<night> are you chinese
<ectospasm> !cn | night
<ubottu> night: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<night> 哦这样
<McPels> while i was upgrading i closed the terminal now The Software Center does not open plz help me!
<night> thx
<littlejoey> McPels: you can rebuild the database of packages, I forgot the command hang on
<McPels> littlejoey: So what shall i do?
<littlejoey> give me a minute
<Syria> McPels wait.
<phoenix_firebrd> In the sound settings, under output tab i see a setting called "connector" . what does this setting do or change
<McPels> Syria: Im waiting!
<LNX1010_> Hello does anyone have any experience in phpScheduleIt ?
<kulaszpiegula> ogrodek
<Syria> McPels He is searching for it.
<McPels> Syria: Ahan! Tnx!
<danboid> How do you disable the GNOME audio notifications when the Sound prefs tool doesn't start (Waiting for sound system to respond)
<danboid> I've uninstalled PA of course!
<EnginA> what is the proper way of adding multiple IP addresses ? I've added "up addr records" in the /etc/network/interfaces how am I supposed to make ubuntu actiavate them ?
<littlejoey> McPels: I can't find the command online but I've had this once, I should be able to find it somewhere, I'm still looking, I think you delete the sources file or something like that
<EnginA>  /etc/init.d/networking restart, not worked, and it is a bit risky, I'm on ssh
<rob_p> McPels: What was running in the terminal when you closed it?  Did you have an active apt-get or aptitude process running at the time?
<smokystone> anyone know how to set up tor as relay on ubuntu, I only found the instruction for windows
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, my serverload has noticeably increased as of late, by doing an /etc/init.d/networking restart brings it down though -- I suspect fail2ban isn't working, can anyone comment on how I can figure out what's causing it?
<McPels> rob_p: Yes! apt-get upgrade
<Syria> smokystone https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> In the sound settings, under output tab i see a setting called "connector" . what does this setting do or change
<BlaDe^> I tried shutting down everything (nginx, apache, memcached, mysql (that's pretty much all that runs) and it didn't help, but restarting networking did
<littlejoey> McPels found it
<littlejoey> McPels: sudo dpkg --configure -a and then on the next line sudo apt-get install -f
<littlejoey> try that
<rob_p> McPels: First try, "sudo killall apt-get" and then run, "sudo apt-get update"
<littlejoey> McPels in any case you can find all the info in the troubleshooting section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<yaramazgeyik2> i LL
<yaramazgeyik2> hi all
<tp76> Ubuntu 10.10 installation stops after pressing "Manually edit partition table" with "Scanning disks..."  It's been stuck there for 20 minutes now.  Any ideas?  Is there a sane text based installation alternative?
<v_v> !hdmi
<yaramazgeyik2> do you prefer any converter
<Syria> tp76 are you using 64bit copy?
<tp76> No.
<tp76> i386
<littlejoey> McPels: any luck?
<KatronixSerf> hi all, Update manager has a lot of updates for me, but it keeps complaining I'm not connected to the internet. Should I just run it via console?
<Syria> !
<McPels> littlejoey: Sorry! i tried sudo dpkg --configure -a and then on the next line sudo apt-get install -f
<cisc0-guru> hi
<littlejoey> and?
<cisc0-guru> when i try to install ubuntu
<cisc0-guru> i ve got a media error
<McPels> littlejoey: Still I CAN NOT open it! :)
<cisc0-guru> ubuntu looking for realtek
<littlejoey> McPels: you should find some info in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ActionParsnip> cisc0-guru: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<littlejoey> in the troubleshooting section
<cisc0-guru> nop
<doriangrey> littlejoey,   yes all fine :) i compiled and installed my first program lool
<ActionParsnip> cisc0-guru: dont you think you should've?
<rob_p> McPels: Did you try what I suggested?
<blackshirt> KatronixSerf: usually, you need internet connection
<McPels> rob_p: Yes!
<littlejoey> cool doriangrey: I'm glad it worked!
<yaramazgeyik2> do you prefer any converter pls
<McPels> rob_p: sudo killall apt-get
<KatronixSerf> blackshirt, obviously I'm on line :-)
<McPels> rob_p: it says: apt-get: no process found
<ActionParsnip> cisc0-guru: also burn the CD slow if you are using optical media
<cisc0-guru> ah ok
<cisc0-guru> i burn the cd very fast
<rob_p> McPels: What happens when you do, "sudo apt-get update"?
<cisc0-guru> was done in one minute
<ActionParsnip> cisc0-guru: but check the iso first, a bad iso wil make a bad cd at any speed
<littlejoey> McPels: can you access synaptic at all?
<cisc0-guru> but i can read the cd
<blackshirt> KatronixSerf: are you using ubuntu system for right now ?
<littlejoey> McPels: as in system admin. synaptic?
<McPels> rob_p:
<McPels> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list (dist parse)
<McPels> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ikonia> McPels: remove the ubuntu tweak stuff
<KatronixSerf> blackshirt, yep :-)
<McPels> littlejoey: When i wanna open it, an error comes!
<ActionParsnip> cisc0-guru: check the ISO, if it's good, boot the CD and start pressing ESC, you can then select "Check CD for defects", if ISO and CD are ok we can progress. Currently you have checked nothing so we don't know if the CD is good yet
<ikonia> McPels: remove the ubuntu tweak stuff
<McPels> ikonia: How can i remove it?
<duypham> my mic don't work if i choose Digital Stereo Output, how can i solve this problem
<ActionParsnip> McPels: can you give a pastebin of the output of: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list
<littlejoey> McPels: what is the error?
<ActionParsnip> McPels: if you delete the file, the error will go
<ikonia> McPels: I'd first of all remove the line/file it's complaining about, then I would remove the package
<cisc0-guru> i m burning at 8
<ActionParsnip> McPels: or we can populate the file properly and use the repo
<ActionParsnip> cisc0-guru: did the ISO pass MD5?
<duypham> i'm using ubuntu 10.10, my mic don't work if i choose Digital Stereo Output, how can i solve this problem?
<littlejoey> yeah I knew you could delete a file, I just didn't know which one :)
<sprobe>  everytime my virtual machine starts ubuntu n a different host, the ethernet interfaces changes. how do I delete the udev persistent-net.rules on shutdown? that'd resolve it.
<McPels> ikonia: Sorry! I don't know how to remove it!
<tp76> So I guess I should use ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso to get a text based installation when the GUI installer fucks up, yes?
<McPels> ikonia: I used to remove software via software cnters, but noe it doesn't work! :(
<ActionParsnip> McPels: if you run the command I gave I can make the file work, you can then use ubuntu tweak as you wish (even though it's not supported and may cause issues)
<KatronixSerf> oddly enough the command line is having no issues
<joe_9> what is the best way to repartition a drive?
<McPels> ActionParsnip: Sorry! Can u repeat it?
<ActionParsnip> 13:56 < ActionParsnip> McPels: can you give a pastebin of the output of: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list
<ActionParsnip> McPels: you could have scrolled up, just like I did
<McPels> ActionParsnip:  I cannot get this /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list
<McPels> ActionParsnip: I've resently become a linux user!
<McPels> ActionParsnip: so plz help more?
<ZykoticK9> McPels, "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list" will display the content
<ActionParsnip> McPels: you can still scroll up a chat, like any chat client in windows can
<ActionParsnip> McPels: http://pastie.org
<Ben64> whats with ubuntu-tweak-stable.list
<ActionParsnip> McPels: paste the content of the file and click paste, the page will change, copy the address and paste the link here
<ActionParsnip> McPels: pastebin is not Linux specific either
<Ben64> repositories that hard now?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: if you paste of type them wrong, yes
<Ben64> : /
<DARK_SKY> guys, my XMMS doesnt play in order or shuffle, I have to click on every song to play
<ActionParsnip> DARK_SKY: do you mean xmms2?
<McPels> ActionParsnip: u mean i should enter "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list" in a terminal?
<DARK_SKY> I think not
<ActionParsnip> McPels: sure, as long as the content of the file is on a pastebin, so you can give the link so we can see the content
<McPels> ActionParsnip: I entered that it showed: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu main #Ubuntu Tweak Stable Source
<ActionParsnip> DARK_SKY: xmms is dead dude
<DARK_SKY> ActionParsnip yeah, kinda
<Nastya> hi there!
<ActionParsnip> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<ActionParsnip> hi Nastya
<DARK_SKY> alright, tnhanks
<Nastya> I'm using vim in a console.  And i really need a thesaurus and a dictionary in it.  Help me please. Is it possible to find there?
<shadow98> how can i upgrade to php5.3.3 on 10.04
<erUSUL> Nastya: ask in #vim ?
<ActionParsnip> McPels: what is the output of: lsb_release -c     ?
<Ben64> shadow98: whats wrong with 5.3.2
<shadow98> it crashes
<shadow98> #0  0x00007f0e60680b53 in ?? () from /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<shadow98> Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
<Ben64> have you considered that it might not be php's fault
<Nastya> thank you :))
<shadow98> Ben64, I don't know what to consider...it keeps locking and crashing the whole server
<littlejoey_> segmentation fault, I don't miss that error...
<shadow98> i need to do something
<shadow98> server is up and down up and down
<Ben64> what is it running
<shadow98> apache and php5
<Ben64> :|
<Ben64> i mean what is crashing it
<Ben64> some forum software? uh... something else?
<shadow98> apache2 proc errors
<shadow98> this was running fine on a managed server running ubuntu 8.04
<mawst> Anyone know how to rename bad files within a rar archive? File Roller's rename menu item is greyed out, and I can't extract the files because of weird filenames
<B-r00t> shadow98: try to reinstall apache
<shadow98> with what command
<shadow98> im desperate for a fix..
<B-r00t> shadow98: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache
<ActionParsnip> mawst: then use: rar x filename    edit the files then re-rar it
<st__> mawst, you should have no problems with filenames
<st__> mawst, is it encrypted archive?
<mawst> No
<virfrojan> hy all
<mawst> Not encrypted, and integrity passes when tested in file roller
<st__> rar uses plain unicode filenames, your system must be misconfigured
<mawst> e.g. there's a file with an e with a ^ above it
<ActionParsnip> McPels: the output is important so we can set the right release name
<mawst> "e" rather
<zvh> can someone help me, I just instaled ubuntu, and still can't connect to internet?
<st__> mawst, try unrar in console
<ActionParsnip> zvh: how do you connect?
<Ben64> zvh: which method
<McPels> ActionParsnip: So sorry! I cannot get u!
<ActionParsnip> McPels: it's a terminal commands. run: lsb_release -c
<zvh> LAN throught router
<ActionParsnip> zvh: wired or wireless....
<zvh> wired
<McPels> ActionParsnip: So it says: Codename:	maverick
<ActionParsnip> zvh: ok then run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the wired LAN chip, websearch for guides using the product line
<shadow98> i was also reading that php 5.3.3. was released with over 100 bug fixes
<ActionParsnip> McPels: ok cool
<McPels> ActionParsnip: So what?
<B-r00t> shadow98: donwload php5.3.3 source and compile :)
<ActionParsnip> McPels: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list
<rasmus_> I've heard so much about commercial software being added to the software center, but I cannot find it!  Where is it?
<Ben64> shadow98: or upgrade to 10.10, it includes 5.3.3
<rasmus_> The commercial software I mean. Not the software center
<ActionParsnip> McPels: delete the text and add this line:     deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<shadow98> Ben64, I tried crashed my server
<McPels> ActionParsnip: i did it. "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu main #Ubuntu Tweak Stable Source"
<shadow98> Ben64, im running this as a cloud server at gigenet
<ActionParsnip> McPels: save the new file, close gedit and run: sudo apt-get update
<mawst> I think that worked. Thanks st__
<c0nv1ct> http://i.imgur.com/LuhUI.png  <- annoying bug, google didn't give much for error.
<shadow98> happens web1 and web2...i have haproxy splitting the traffic
<McPels> ActionParsnip: Now it works!
<ActionParsnip> McPels: magic eh
<Andy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629799 this is the problem i am experiencing, any solutions?
<McPels> ActionParsnip: Exactly!
<shadow98> so currently this crashed on both web1 and web2....
<shadow98> i tried upgrading web1 to 10.10. to solve the problem and it wouldn't boot..
<McPels> ActionParsnip: tnx :0
<shadow98> so i know not to try that on web2
<Iranian> I've heard Ubuntu is running out of letters, how come that?
<ActionParsnip> McPels: np, ubuntu-tweak isn't supported here as its not an official app but we can get it installed if you really want it
<ActionParsnip> Iranian: letters?
<Iranian> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/11/24/1346221/Ubuntu-May-Move-To-Rolling-Releases
<McPels> ActionParsnip: No need for instalation!
<Iranian>  Interestingly enough, five years is about the time when Ubuntu will  run out of letters."
<McPels> ActionParsnip: again tnx!~
<Iranian> (ActionParsnip: )
<c0nv1ct> Iranian, or they could just start at A again
<Pici> !ot | Iranian
<ubottu> Iranian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xatcon> hi to everyone
<Andy> hi, what is the eject CDROM command?
<iceroot> Andy: eject
<domeniq> bsr
<ActionParsnip> Andy: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<zulax> i installed mongodb, but cant start now
<ActionParsnip> Andy: make sure it isn't mounted :)
<xatcon> i m using 10.04  wana update to 10.10 but my updater not showing that help me
<domeniq> bsr
<zulax> service mongodb start
<zulax> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call",
<researcher1> how can I receive faxes on ubuntu?
<Andy> thank you :D
<danboid> OK- in case anyone saw my questions before
<randyrkelly> how can u delete duplicate music tracks
<domeniq> bsr
<xatcon> anyone
<domeniq> comment ca marche  se chat
<randyrkelly> bsr?
<researcher1> does anybody know fax program for ubuntu>
<randyrkelly> search market
<ActionParsnip> danboid: wassup?
<danboid> 1- Doesn't seem to be a way to disable the GNOME SFX other than using the Sound prefs tool. I had to re-install PA, disable the sounds then un-install PA again to get control over my sound hardware
<ActionParsnip> !fax
<ActionParsnip> ubottu doesn't ;)
<ActionParsnip> danboid: could have removed ubuntu-sounds package
<danboid> ActionParsnip, Heh! Wish you'd been around earlier. Ah well
<LjL> !info gfax | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: gfax (source: gfax): GNOME frontend for fax programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.7+ds-1 (maverick), package size 166 kB, installed size 812 kB
<danboid> 2 - Flash probs. GNASH FINALLY works well for YT and GV so I've just divorced myself from flash for good and gone 100% FOSS. Lovely stuff- great day! :D
<dan> uhhh, so I did something really stupid just now. I just did mv Music ../nonexistingdirectory  ... all of my music is now gone. What do? D:
<LjL> !info efax-gtk > researcher1 an alternative
<ActionParsnip> danboid: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/open-source-flash-alternative-lightspark-final-released/
<researcher1> LjL;Thanks
<danboid> ActionParsnip, Yeah I know bout that but not tried it yet. Not really bothered about it now as a) don't think its in repos yet and b) GNASH does what I need just fine
<ActionParsnip> dan: search the file system using a search tool, you may find them
<ActionParsnip> danboid: if it ain't broke. Could always ditch gnash and use minitube as an alternative too. Lots of choice :)
<shadow98> so is it not recommended to upgrade to 5.3.3
<nibbler__> dan, that should not break anything??!?
<danboid> ActionParsnip, Any idea how I might get rid of desktop visual FX? Appearance -> Visual FX -> None doesn't work and nor did 'pkill compiz'
<xatcon>  i m using 10.04  wana update to 10.10 but my updater not showing that help me
<danboid> ActionParsnip, ATI FOSS driver
<dan> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help, but I'm not sure how to do that. Also, it was a bit of a complicated situation: I had ~/Music which was a symbolic link to /media/System/Music (on an NTFS partition), then I did cd ~/Music, mv Music (i.e. a "Music" folder at /media/System/Music/Music) ../nonexistingfolder. Now neither Music/Music nor nonexistingfolder exist...
<dan> nibbler__, unfortunately it appears it did, since I'm missing both folders D:
<xatcon> hi , i m using 10.04  wana update to 10.10 but my updater not showing that help me
<dan> xatcon, I think you have to do all updates first if you haven't done so already?
<ActionParsnip> danboid: press ALT+F2 and run: metacity --replace   maybe
<xatcon> i think ur rt
<c0nv1ct> xatcon, http://tinyurl.com/24ttqx9
<danboid> ActionParsnip, Tried that - no go
<ActionParsnip> dan: use the desktop search tool in nautilus or install beagle or somesuch and see if it can find it
<dan> ActionParsnip, awesome, I will try that now, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> dan: may have to reach for your backups
<dan> ActionParsnip, unfortunately I had none of my Music folder, due to lack of hard drive space :(
<ActionParsnip> dan: a 500Gb HDD costs very little, a lot less than you value your data
<dan> ActionParsnip, honestly can't believe such a simple move command can get rid of gigs of data though :(
<zulax> mongo: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open.... error
<dan> ActionParsnip, very true, and I was about to buy one today, too... *sigh*
<danboid> dan: What I'd do then is d/l  and burn systemrescuecd on another machine then boot it on the one with the missing files then run photorec or testdisk to try recover them
<virfrojan> hy
<ActionParsnip> dan: you may be able to use foremost to restore data if you dont find them
<Vana> \join #hvergelmir
<KatronixSerf> for grub is there a way to tell it not to have a countdown? I tried doing the old command countdown = 0 but that tells it now to just go by the menu
<reenignEesreveR> i wanna copy one machine's usernames to another ... which files should i copy?
<danboid> dan: I've recovered deleted files off both ext4 and FAT partitions with photorec that way
<reenignEesreveR> *usernames + passwords
<dan> danboid, does it matter that the files were on an NTFS partition, and I think I tried moving them to my linux partition (I assume it's ext4? I'm very new to linux)
<danboid> dan: It will do NTFS too but YMMV
<st__> danboid, /etc/shadow. /etc/passwd
<dan> danboid, it's still hopeful, thanks heaps for the help :)
<st__> reenignEesreveR, that is
<virfrojan> how i can get wine aplication for ubuntu 9.04 please
<dan> it's not the end of the world, only a small 2500 song music collection, but quite sad if I lose it :(
<danboid> dan: np, good luck. I must warn you that although it may recover you files, you will prob have to rename them
<ActionParsnip> virfrojan: you'll need to either compile or find a jaunty ppa. Jaunty isn't supported any more
<nibbler__> dan, its still strange to me, must be somewhere, a mv should not be able to delete anything, as long as you dont involve /dev/null or such :)
<dan> nibbler__, precisely what I thought, but neither folder exists (seeing as I moved it to a non existent one) :/
<danboid> dan: and you need to restore to a drive/ partition other than the one you think they've been deleted off
<nibbler__> dan: how are things in /media/System/nonexistantfolder
<reenignEesreveR> st__ , what about /etc/group ?
<dan> nibbler__, that is a good question, I will remount partition and check
<reenignEesreveR> st__, where is it mentioned that which particular user is  a sudoer?
<virfrojan> what is jaunty ppa?
<nibbler__> reenignEesreveR, he'd be a member of the sudoers group?
<st__> reenignEesreveR, groups i believe
<reenignEesreveR> nibbler__, which file contains information about grousp?
<virfrojan> sorry i am a newbie
<nibbler__> virfrojan, a ppa is a personal packet archive, that is people providing extra packages. if you trust them, you can user their packages, but its all about trust (to strangers)
<nibbler__> reenignEesreveR, /etc/group
<nibbler__> reenignEesreveR, or some gui-tool in the system menu
<reenignEesreveR> this seems to have scrweed up a bit for me
<reenignEesreveR> a particular user in the system who was sudoer is no more a sudoer
<st__> reenignEesreveR, just add him in admin group
<virfrojan> and please answer my question :)
<reenignEesreveR> unfortuantely i've lost admin access now :D
<reenignEesreveR> forutnately it was a VM i was tinkering with, i can revert to a previous snapshot
<st__> reenignEesreveR, reboot in single user mode
<dan> nibbler__, I fucking love you
<reenignEesreveR> but i'd still like to know if i can easily copy all users + their psswords and groups info from another machine to my machine safely
<reenignEesreveR> is there any "documented" method?
<virfrojan> yeah but how to download and install the wine??
<virfrojan> thanks before for the answer
<nibbler__> reenignEesreveR, just cp /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow - and thing about their IDs
<nibbler__> dan: welcome ;-)
<dan> nibbler__, turns out it didn't end up moving to where I wanted it to at all, but since it was a symbolic link it moved to the parent on /media/System
<B-r00t> virfrojan: sudo apt-get install wine
<reenignEesreveR> nibbler__, that didn't work for me the last time
<st__> virfrojan, visit winehq.org and check for binaries or repo for your version
<reenignEesreveR> nibbler__, what about their IDs?
<nibbler__> dan: i had to think about it aswell, did not really know how this symbolic link stuff is handled my mv etc
<dan> ActionParsnip, danboid, thanks for your help as well :D
<st__> reenignEesreveR, unlike windows all users have same ids
<dan> nibbler__, yeah, man what a relief, thanks so much :)
<v_v> reenignEesreveR: usually the acoount information is related to the /etc/passwd* /etc/shadow* /etc/group* /etc/sudoers   . as far as i know
<st__> reenignEesreveR, you should use diff tool to merge them, not just copy over
<nibbler__> reenignEesreveR, well, if you have a user ben as only user on machine A and a tom on B, they most likely have the same id (1000 that is) - files belong to user-ids, not to usernames. so if you copy shadow/passwd you'll change the owner name of files and dirs that belong to user 1000
<dan> ActionParsnip, and now time to buy me an external :P
<v_v> reenignEesreveR: and if you want the passwords kept the same, you need to make sure the encrytion is the same on the two systems
<reenignEesreveR> the case is, i wanna make a replica of the two machines ... without doing a low level disk replica
<nibbler__> dan: yep, its all about backups... my default answer when customers, friend, whatever or the like ask me how to recover after a misdelete, crash whatever: "copy the date from you backup" - if you dont have a backup just expect your data to be gone sooner or later
<reenignEesreveR> so i installed the same OS (ubuntu 8.04) from scratch
<reenignEesreveR> and installed the same packages. Now I wanna setup same users + groups as well ... could it be posssible to just copy over the files or use some tool for this?
<dan> nibbler__, :D I'll have to go buy that 1.5TB drive I was eyeing today after all then, thanks again!
<virfrojan> ok thanks B-r00t and st__
<mrbox> hi
<netzapper> can somebody ping/nslookup 'www.getgosu.com' and give me the public address? I'm behind a VPN and can't seem to find it.
<The-Stinger> hi
<B-r00t> netzapper: 67.110.176.228
<netzapper> B-r00t: thank you very much!
<B-r00t> np
<The-Stinger> Does someone know how to change mouse button function?
<nibbler__> i just used to-realease-upgrade to push my server from 9.4 to 10.4, now i tried to do it again to go to 10.10, but it tells me "no new release found" - how is that?
<zaltarias> check in settings
<didntknow> news. you can take the memtest from your grub, using package manager
<nibbler__> zaltarias, talking to me?
<mrbox> hey ppl. anyone successfully compile gnome shell from git?
<dr0id> can someone help me about this -> cd nettuts/ ---> bash: cd: nettuts/: Permission denied ?
<mrbox> sudo it
<B-r00t> dr0id: try: sudo chmod a+wrx -R -v nettuts
<dr0id> mrbox: sudo: cd: command not found
<Pici> dr0id: Where is that directory?
<zaltarias> okay gtg bye guys
<dr0id> /var/lib/mysql
<nibbler__> zaltarias, because i was not sure... which settings, where?
<zaltarias> have a nice noon
<dr0id> B-r00t: can you explain me that?
<mrbox> hey ppl. anyone successfully compile gnome shell from git?
<B-r00t> dr0id: type sudo -i
<B-r00t> and then try
<B-r00t> xD
<B-r00t> cd nettuts
<dr0id> B-r00t: that made me the root user :P
<B-r00t> yes
<dr0id> and I think I have heard people say, don't work as the root :D
<dr0id> anyway, thanks ;)
<B-r00t> lol
<dr0id> how can I access via dolphin ?
<Pici> dr0id: Why do you need to touch your database files manually?
<Awsoonn> hi all, does anyone know of a problem installing flash when using a proxy?
<andy_> hey guys im so stuck on this problem. I am running NX but i cant open up a terminal (bash) via the client
<AndyGraybeal> in 'lockdown-editor' i have unchecked 'lock down panels' and i still cannot edit my panels (as another user) after i log on / log out, am i missing something?
<dr0id> Pici: just learning hehe
<StaRetji> folks, I have strange situation. I have a.file on local machine and a.file on remote machine. So, a.file on remote machine is changed and there is content inside (text file). wget -n seems to download the file and overwrite existing (as expected). But, for some reason, once a.file is overwritten, when I open, file is empty, in other words, no text is present inside the file.
<StaRetji> Can someone just give me a hint what could cause such a behaviour?
<StaRetji> I also tried wget -q /remote/path/to/the/file -O /local/path/to/the/file
<StaRetji> I don't care if it is downloaded every time and overwritten, just want to be sure that local and remote files are always the same
<B-r00t> dr0id: gksuudo dolphin
<B-r00t> gksudo*
<dr0id> thanks
<AndyGraybeal> oh nevermind, i thought it was a global setting.
<hmca> hello!, using a0.4 lts, username beeing part of libvirtd but still had to : /var/run/libvirt# chmod 777 libvirt-sock* in order to connect to qemu:///system, comments ?
<AndyGraybeal> for all users.
<mrbox> anyone successfully compile gnome shell from git?
<iceroot> mrbox: #gnome
<evansl> How does one produce a solver report in gnumeric.  I see no options on any of the solver screens to do this!
<mrbox> thanx ice
<The-Stinger> is there a way to change the extra mouse buttons to volume up and down?
<dr0id> .frm stands for ?
<dr0id> Pici: those database table files, contain all the table data? you got any idea ?
<dr0id> are you good with mysql ? :P
<Pici> dr0id: Are you trying to see what is in your database?
<dr0id> Pici: just trying to learn things :P
<dr0id> am a n00by
<Pici> dr0id: I don't know how mysql organizes its files, I haven't had the need to touch them.
<dr0id> k ;)
<ottar> join #ubuntu
<B-r00t> lol
<ottar> hehe
<ottar> i guess i'm already here
<robertcmk7> Double take
<evansl> Unfortunately,  http://projects.gnome.org/gnumeric/doc/sect-advanced-analysis-solver-reports.shtml describes everything but how to produce the report :(
<buckerss> hey guys, ive installed skype on 10.10. but im questioning whether or not my webcam/mic drivers are installed, bc it doesnt seem to be functioning properly. could anyone lend me a hand, please and thanks?
<ottar> can someone help me with my ubuntu desktop performance?
<B-r00t> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ottar> i have a powerful gpu with latest drivers and it still "lags" when drawing windows in gnome
<ActionParsnip> buckerss: if you install and run cheese, do you see yourself
<ActionParsnip> ottar: what video chip ?
<ottar> !ask Why do i get these "refreh" lines when i have a powerfull gpu. screenshot taken while quickly moving a window from left to right:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13201453/Skjermdump.png
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<buckerss> @action lemme find out and get back to you, thanks.
<disgrntld> not specific to ubuntu, but does anyone know how to keep evolution from opening the next message when I delete the current? preview pane is turned off
<tieinv> buckerss  i plugged an extra mic in the mic port to get my skype sound , as far as the cam part i havent tried it
<ActionParsnip> ottar: yuo havent answered my question
<Pulsewidth> What's the best way to remove Pulseaudio in Maverick?
<B-r00t> Pulsewidth: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Pulsewidth> B-r00t, and then everything will use ALSA instead?
<B-r00t> yes
<Pulsewidth> Thanks
<B-r00t> if you set programs to use ALSA
<buckerss> @tieinv that doesnt sound promising. id be using skype on a netbook, which would be fustrating to have to plug an additional mic in when i have one already
<battlehands> hello?
<booduklee> thanksgiving day---
<ActionParsnip> ottar: what video chip is it. lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you
<ottar> i'm running 10.10 on a i7 720qm, gtx 285m laptop with 4 gb ram. latest nvidia drivers installed
<tobylane> Does anyone know of a program or website that translates language files please
<B-r00t> google translate
<B-r00t> xD
<ActionParsnip> ottar: what driver does nvidia-settings say you are using?
<battlehands> I recently installed ubuntu, and I have no sound.  My drivers seem to be updated.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ottar:  latest as in from the nvidia web site? or latest in the repos/addational drivers tool?
<tobylane> broot that translates all the words in the lang file
<Dr_Willis> !sound | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Keyboardx86> Hello everyone... does anyone know if ubuntu will work on a Mac Base?
<Dr_Willis> Keyboardx86:  clarify whats a 'mac base'
<chocobanana> Keyboardx86: Mac Base?
<Keyboardx86> well  A MAc laptop
<Dr_Willis> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<battlehands> Dr. Willis, I checked everything under preferences.  I will check out the help page.  Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> !pac
<B-r00t> tobylane: i don't know, but there is optrion "translate document"
<Dr_Willis> heh - intel-macs are supposed to be spported. but ive never used one
<B-r00t> option*
<Keyboardx86> Dr_Willis, no a PPC proccesor  on aIntel one
<Dr_Willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<B-r00t> brb
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: well, you have more sense than money, instead of vice-versa ;)
<Keyboardx86> ok let me check that one
<booduklee> hello,----does anyone give me any idea? my vmare linux use nat, and the eth0 can't determine ip
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  I put an Apple Sticker on my Toshiba laptop. :) does that count.
<booduklee> And only use the bridge can work,
<andy_> ahhhhh why nx whyyyy? i just want you to let me open up 1 terminal
<buckerss> @action hey, yah i can see myself when cheese starts, so that is good news. in the skype app, when i make a test call though, i cant hear myself. also, maybe i am just an idiot, but i cant seem to find the video call button in the linux version of skype. just the 'audio' call button.
<ActionParsnip> ottar: what driver version does nvidia-settings say you are using currently?
<booduklee> Ah,no ,I want to use pietty to connect to my vmare linux,and i can't find why nat can't determine ip address
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: hahaha definately, probably runs the same speed and cost half the price
<booduklee> Does anyone give me some ideas?
<mrbox> anyone successfully compile gnome shell from git? #gnome is a ghost town
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ActionParsnip> buckerss: if yuo don't prefix with @ and tab complete people's nicks, it highlights just like my text is highlighted to you
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tobylane> why four floodbots?
<booduklee> -------
<Keyboardx86> uufff net split
<Keyboardx86> too bad
<ActionParsnip> buckerss: close skype fully then try this: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<booduklee> not good
<booduklee> i don't like
<booduklee> I am tired ,and sleep,byebye
<tobylane> this is a messy one
<NeoKipling> Help! /etc/init/tor.conf don't work ,terminated with status 255
<dan> tobylane: what is happening :/
<tobylane> netsplit
<juk> wth?
<dan> tobylane: ah right >.<
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rooks> is there a way to make grep show X surrounding lines around matching line?
<ottar_> !ask how can i avoid the "update lines"? : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13201453/Skjermdump.png
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> rooks: Use the -n argument followed by the number of lines.
<NeoKipling> /etc/init/tor.conf don't work ,anybody can help me?
<Aufwind> >	I want to parse some pdf documents for certain parts. (Affiliations) They pdf-files do have the same format. Would it be a good idea to first convert the pdf to xml and then to parse the xml files? Or is there a better approach?
<e-anima> anyone is a former lightroom user and has switched to lightzone or others?
<rooks> Pici, thx i guess itll work too :)
<mil0> can someone help me with a shell script? How do I count the number of characters stored in a variable, including spaces?
<ActionParsnip> ottar_: what video driver does nvidia-settings say you are using?
<lazukars> How do you install a .tar file that has already been configured.  I have downloaded a tar.gz and when I run ./configure it returns "No such file or Directory"
<ActionParsnip> mil0: the guys ni #bash may be able to help too
<dajhorn> mil0: Echo it through `wc` with the counting option that you want.
<Dr_Willis> lazukars:  normally the commands are  - './configure' 'make' 'sudo make install'
<ActionParsnip> lazukars: then either there is no configure to run, or you are in the wrong directory
<ottar_> ActionParsnip: the latest 260.19.21
<tck9> i have ubuntu 8.04, what's the easiest/safest way to upgrade glibc to fix the recent local privilege escalation vulnerability in glibc?
<ActionParsnip> ottar_: ok then try: sudo nvidia-xconfig    and restart X, may help
<Ascavasaion> Where is the anonymous directory for vsftpd
<ottar_> how do i restart? ctrl-alt-f1 -> f7?
<ottar_> thank you for replying, btw ;)
<qube> ctrl + alt + backspace
<ottar_> ok, thanks
<qube> or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lazukars> ActionParsnip: well it prob. does not need configure.  Two questions though.  Where should untarred folder be placed ( home directory ? )?  How do you install the folder so that it shows up as a program.  Applications > Programming >  etc.  ?
<ActionParsnip> lazukars: what are you installing?
<lazukars> eclipse
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-6ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Dr_Willis> lazukars:  it can go anywhere.. the make install will put it where it should be..
<ActionParsnip> lazukars: its in the repo
<Dr_Willis> cant say that ive ever used eclipse. :)
<NeoKipling> /etc/init/tor.conf doesn't work ,how to write it?
<lazukars> ActionParsnip:  I need a special version though
<tobylane> Does anyone know of a program or website that will translate language files?
<lazukars> ActionParsnip:  Here is where I downloaded it: http://eclipsesource.com/en/downloads/eclipse-galileo-download/
<dajhorn> tck9: Hardy is still supported, so it is still getting patched.  If you need it early, then look at enabling the hardy-proposed section.
<lazukars> 32b 3.5.2 version
<Dr_Willis> NeoKipling:  take one of the other .conf files in there as an example perhaps.
<Pici> tck9: That update should have come through on Oct 22.
<ottar> ActionParsnip: it did not solve the problem
<lazukars> Dr_Willis: you're luck, eclipse is a piece of shit
<Pici> lazukars: Please mind your language here
<lazukars> sorry
<ActionParsnip> lazukars: why use the archive when it's already in the repos?
<NeoKipling> Dr_Willis, I do tye this, the other work well ,but tor didn't work.
<Pici> tck9: See the changelogs for 2.7-10ubuntu7 here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc
<lazukars> ActionParsnip:  I need 3.5.2.  The repo is version 3.6.1 or something like that
<tck9> dajhorn: are there any docs for updating glibc with hardy-proposed? since glibc is really critical and can break the system if not done properly, i'm trying to be really careful with this
<Dr_Willis> NeoKipling:  you could just start from /etc/rc.local  I havent played with tor in ages. There used to be a wiki page on setting it up in ubuntu
<dajhorn> First, do you mean the AVX bug?  LP #662511
<ActionParsnip> lazukars: i see, then read the README file, it will tell you how to install it
<dajhorn> tck9: Do you mean the AVX bug?  LP #662511   It might not apply to the older glibc.
<lazukars> ActionParsnip: hitting myself in the head
<tck9> http://freshmeat.net/articles/ubuntu-new-gnu-c-library-packages-fix-security-vulnerability
<tck9> that's the one i'm talking about
<tck9> i tested it out and it's vulnerable
<NeoKipling> Thanks Dr_Willis, yes, I know. I just think test upstart
<Pici> tck9: And did you file a bug or anything?
<dajhorn> tck9: Double-check that you have hardy-security enabled.
<tck9> dajhorn: how do i check that?
<dajhorn> tck9:  Look at your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  Or run something like `apt-cache policy glibc`.
<sisif> Hello guys. What is the best driver for Ati at this moment? I`m having huge issues with both the closed and OS one ..
<buckerss> ActionParsnip: ahh, my wireless has decided to stop working, so im kinda sol atm. ill try for a bit longer and then i may have to abandon this. thanks tho. i type the above in terminal, ya?
<jitu> sisif, you may try fglrx
<ottar> How do i get rid of these update-lines: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13201453/Skjermdump.png Latest drivers nvidia 260.19.21 for gtx 285m card
<ActionParsnip> buckerss: yes, its a terminal command, if its good you can make a script or alias
<tck9> "unable to locate policy glibc"
<tck9> isn't it called libc6?
<ActionParsnip> ottar: tried a different refresh rate?
<tck9> libc6: Installed: 2.7-10ubuntu6 Candidate: 2.7-10ubuntu7
<sisif> jitu, I did. both the one that comes with the distro and the one on AMD / Ati website/support
<sisif> Neither seem to worl
<ActionParsnip> ottar: searched for bugs to see if its a known issue?
<ActionParsnip> ottar: searched for xorg.conf examples?
<dli> glxgears hangs core i5 GPU(arrandale), is this a known issue?
<jitu> sisif, do you have a old card
<sisif> jitu, XT2400
<ottar> different refresh rate didn nothing
<ottar> searched google, but not quite sure what this phenomenon is called
<ottar> will search for xorg.conf
<jitu> sisif, do ati provide support for it, check their website
<sisif> jitu, that is HD 2400 XT. So .. which driver do you think is better for it ?
<Inferus> is there a disk repair util on ubuntu live cd?
<dajhorn> tck9: That version is current in hardy-updates and blurbed in the vulnerability email, so it seems that you're updated.
<sisif> jitu, they say they do ..
<tck9> i think i'm still on 2.7-10ubuntu6 though
<tck9> apt-cache poliy libc6 shows Installed: 2.7-10ubuntu6 Candidate: 2.7-10ubuntu7
<jitu> sisif, then, fglrx probably better
<dajhorn> tck9: Right.  Sorry.  You need to do an apt-get upgrade.
<dajhorn> tck9:  APT is telling you that you have the unpatched version installed.
<tck9> so just apt-get upgrade libc6 ?
<sisif> jitu, that`s what I`m using now. But the system is crashing all the time, the display switches off, etc. Overall I have LOS of issues with it
<dajhorn> tck9: Just `apt-get upgrade` unless you have a reason not to do a fully security upgrade.
<tck9> i don't want to upgrade everything at once.. would just rather do glibc for now ..
<Ascavasaion> Where is the anonymous directory for vsftpd in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tck9: sudo apt-get -y upgrade   will do it
<NeoKipling> Is there any other poor chinese guy using tor?
<tck9> does apt-get have a pretend flag? so that i can see what it's going to upgrade
<ottar> ActionParsnip, i think the problem is with powermizer,it shows that the gpu is running at minimum levels
<jitu> sisif, have you tried nomodeset
<dajhorn> tck9: I don't think that upgrade will take a package name.  Try `apt-get install libc6`.
<jijo> text in my webpage looks very small. is it due to graphic card problem
<dajhorn> tck9: You'll be given an opportunity to refuse if more packages will be installed.
<blackshirt> hello everybody
<tck9> ok
<Aufwind> Let's say I downloaded a piece of software. Firefox will store it into the folder "Downloads". If I want to install it. I do have to unpack it and to run sth. like "make pieceofsoftware."  Will ubuntu copy the software to somewhere else and I can delete afterwards the installationfiles or does it only configure the downloaded and unpacked fiels?
<sisif> jitu, no, I have not. What is that ?
<Inferus> anyone?
<Inferus> does ubuntu contain a scandisk esq program
<epictetus> yes
<epictetus> there are kinda 2 seperate things you can do
<wen__> you chose vs or qt
<epictetus> fsck checks filesystems
<blackshirt> does anyone here has experience setup networking under qemu
<blackshirt> ??
<jitu> sisif, when you boot provide the nomodeset arg in grub
<epictetus> and then there are also ways (unrelated to fsck) to scan for bad sectors (i.e. places on the hard disk that are going bad)
<blackshirt> Aufwind: what do you mean ???
<jijo> The webpages look very small, is it due to the problem of graphic card
<ActionParsnip> ottar: that'll do it, you can remove / add the option in xorg.conf to disable that
<sisif> jitu, and this is something I have to edit in xorg,conf or in grub ?
<Inferus> epictetus ok thanks
<jitu> sisif, first try in grub
<blackshirt> does anyone here has experience setup networking under qemu ?
<jitu> sisif, dont edit any file before being sure
<Aufwind> blackshirt: I wanted to know if I do have to copy a program before running "make" to its destination folder or if ubuntu does that for me?
<jitu> sisif, just type it manually in grub
<buckerss> ActionParsnip: ah cool. okay, it gives me a preload ignored error but starts up skype anyways. still no audio. in the options i can see my web cam works when i test it though
<sisif> jitu, I see. Thank you for the advice
<blackshirt> Aufwind: are you mean .deb packages or something else ?
<Aufwind> blackshirt: I downloaded pdftohtml and wanted to install it. It is a tar.gz file so I first unpacked it. The readme says I shall enter make in the terminal to install it.
<blackshirt> Aufwind: yes, usually unpack it, compile it, and install it
<Pici> Aufwind: That binary is in the poppler-utils package.
<Pici> Aufwind: If you still need to compile from source, you should consider using checkinstall in place of your make install command so that it is easy to remove later if needed.
<Pici> !checkinstall > Aufwind
<ubottu> Aufwind, please see my private message
<battlehands> I am following the steps on the sound troubleshooting site, and when I enter:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh   I do not receive the link that the support page describes.
<ottar> ActionParsnip, powermizer wasnt the problem after all, got the card going max performance
<ottar> strange issue...
<ActionParsnip> ottar: sweet move dude :)
<Geeky-Boy> does anyone know how to get canon pixma printers to work in ubuntu 10.10 64-bit (specifically canon mp630)
<ottar> ActionParsnip, yeah, but i still get the lines :(
<Aufwind> Pici: Thank you, I'll have a look at it immediatly
<ActionParsnip> ottar: try a different driver
<blackshirt> oes anyone here has experience setup networking under qemu ?
<repete> !seen roylez
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<repete> ah!
<repete> anyone have a link to ubottu commands?
<bindi> !factoids
<Pici> !usage | repete
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu | repete
<ubottu> repete: please see above
<repete> Pici, thx
<area51pilot> is there a general hardware chat?
<Pici> area51pilot: ##hardware
<repete> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<area51pilot> Pici: thx!
<bursihido> i am getting warning. is my linux is infected by rootkit here the log of rkhunter rootkit scannner : http://pastebin.com/x9bzaqpF please help i don't whats goin on ?
<Syria> Guys how can I control an ubuntu machine on the local area network please? i don't want to use vnc cause it is very slow.
<Pici> Syria: ssh?
<ottar> ActionParsnip,  gonna try 256 instead, thanks for your help :)
<Syria> pici I want to control its settings as well.
<Syria> Pici So ssh is not the solution right?
<Geeky-Boy> hello... can anyone help me with my printer ??
<Pici> Syria: ssh is control from the terminal.
<area51pilot> Im dealing with trying to remove Deep Freeze from some lab systems but motherboard pasword is unknown from previous mgmt company.  Motherboard jumper to clear password does not work.  Pulled battery for 15 minutes but password still remains.  Any other suggestions besides a new board...  :P
<bindi> change bios chip
<Syria> pici But you don't control the remote computer settings right?
<Syria> Pici the way you do with vnc.
<sisif> Guys, any fix for the eCrypt bug that keeps crashing my PC ?
<Pici> Syria: You can't see the desktop, no.
<Syria> Pici So is there any equavillant?
<Pici> !nx | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Geeky-Boy> ffs does anyone know how to configure CUPS ??
<Syria> Pici Thank you, I will read it.
<awanti> I am unable to boot my pc. After grub its showing only (initramfs). I am unable fix this problem plz. help
<Geeky-Boy> does anyone know how to always "allow executive bit" ??
<osmosis_paul> Hi somebody know if the wget command allow download the data from a url in a specific folder?
<awanti> Dr_willis are u there
<iceroot> osmosis_paul: sure
<osmosis_paul> i dont see anything in man
<steven> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 fresh install and i cant get any flash drives to work does anyone have any idea why?
<osmosis_paul> and the structure wget url /folder of course does not works
<jitu> osmosis_paul, -P
<jitu> osmosis_paul, -P,  --directory-prefix=PREFIX  save files to PREFIX/...
<osmosis_paul> true, and how it is possible hat i dont see in man?!
<osmosis_paul> sorry and thanks!
<osmosis_paul> cd ..
<battlehands> I am troubleshooting my sound issues.  I opened the website that has information about my sound setup.  I am browsing it to find !!ALSA Version
<battlehands> !!------------
<battlehands> Driver version:     1.0.18
<battlehands> Library version:    1.0.18
<battlehands> Utilities version:  1.0.18, but I cant find it anywhere.  Does anyone know where on the site that information is located?
<FloodBot4> battlehands: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ben42> steven remove it and attach it once more and take a look at /var/log/messages
<jitu> awanti, do u having this problem recently?
<james296> has anyone here noticed issues when updating the repository list in synaptic?
<prodigel> hi all. Anyone proficient with xmodmap?
<iceroot> james296: no
<iceroot> prodigel: just ask the real question
<toodiesel> hi all, my flash files go now to .cache/google-chrome/cache  but when the flash file finishes loading in chrome, they get removed and a gzip file of about 20-60kb takes its place
<toodiesel> does anybody know where the flash file itself goes?
<jitu> sisif, is your problem solved?
<james296> I get this error when I try refreshing the list, and I JUST treinstalled Ubuntu fresh
<battlehands> has anyone troubleshot their sound before?
<james296> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<james296> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release
<james296> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<moh_> hi
<netzapper> what clustered filesystems do people here like? GFS? OCFS2?
<prodigel> I want my caps lock key to act as escape, usually did it using xkeycaps, but on the current computer it breaks the arrow keys and who know what else. So I want to edit the .xmodmap file directly
<moh_> help
<moh_> ?
<james296> can anyone tell me what the problem is?
<ElNota> !ask | moh_
<ubottu> moh_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bash> james296, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 3E5C1192 && sudo apt-get update
<moh_> no one here
<james296> still didnt work
<battlehands> is there a way I can search a website in mozilla firefox
<steven> ben42 i checked /var/log/messages i can see some entrys where i plugged in the flash drive, i dont see any errors or anything but i dont really know what im looking for
<bash> james296, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-extras-keyring
<jitu> moh, u have a problem?
<jitu> battlehands, ctrl+f
<battlehands> ty
<james296> bash, still same thing...
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: may help (in google):  site:ubuntuforums.org ubuntuforums print
<sisif> jitu, dunno. I haven`t rebooted yet. But after some more diggin` trough the web I found that most of the crashes I get are related with 0 bit bug in truecrypt ..
<battlehands> ty
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: that sort of thing may fly with other sites
<toodiesel> lemme rephrase:  my chrome flash files go now to ~/.cache/google-chrome/cache  but when the flash file finishes loading in chrome, they get removed, does anyboyd know if they're still on disk somewhere?
<james296> any other ideas?
<alexandrosorodio> hello there is there any tool for the kernel cause i installed some modules but the guide says i have to enable them and its shows me a Networking--->Wireless---> etc etc but how do i get there ?
<area51pilot>  Im dealing with trying to remove Deep Freeze from some lab systems but motherboard pasword is unknown from previous mgmt company.  Motherboard jumper to clear password does not work.  Pulled battery for 15 minutes but password still remains.  Any other suggestions besides a new board...  :P
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: i'd ask in ##hardware
<james296> bash?
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: I tried ... they are way off subject...
<area51pilot> ...and i need real assistance or sugestions
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: its not an ubuntu issue so its offtopic here, #ubuntu-offtopic may know
<megamik> area51pilot: remove battery push power on button few time
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: well it is loaded on a few linux boxes as well
<battlehands> So I am still having trouble locating the driver version of my sound card...
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip; so I thought I might as some other knowledgable individuals ...  :P
<jitu> james296, do u accidentally edited or deleted any authentication key?
<battlehands> I went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting, and I ran wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh in terminal.
<james296> no, I told you I reinstalled Ubuntu freshly, I didnt accidently do anything with the authentication keys
<battlehands> It provided me with a site that has information about my sound setup, but I cant find the area that has the driver version listed.
<battlehands> I also searched the site for
<battlehands> "driver" and found nothing related to what I am looking for.
<area51pilot> megamik: I have removed the battery ... that is what I find interesting ... no reset
<alexandrosorodio> hello there anyone can help me on a way to enable some modules in kernel with a gui or some kind of configuration through terminal?
<cweilemann> anyone have any thoughts about installing ubuntu / linux on a solid state drive?
<awanti> is any buddy help me...
<cweilemann> I've read mixed reviews about swap / limited writes to SSD
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: can you pastebin the output of the script please
<awanti> my system is not booting
<Rick_Deckard> how can i give my user full access in var/www ?
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, I dont know how to pastebin... :(
 * sorak tests
<megamik> <area51pilot
<james296> seriously, am I the only one here with this issue??
<area51pilot> ?
<marcos> como instala adcionais para convidado no ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<jitu> awanti, r u having this problem recently?
<An_Ony_Moose> !pt | marcos
<ubottu> marcos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Rick_Deckard> Rick_Deckard> how can i give my user full access in var/www ?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<megamik> area51pilot: standart procedure remove power cable, set jumper 2-3 and them press 2-3 time power button
<An_Ony_Moose> Rick_Deckard, by changing its owner to yourself. but that's not a good idea
<megamik> area51pilot: may be hold reset button 10-15 sec
<Rick_Deckard> why not?
<IrqOfdeath> tag
<IrqOfdeath> hello
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535960/
<battlehands> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rick_Deckard> my problem is i need to use "sudo nautilus" all the time to edit these files
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, is that correct?
<Maddeth> Afternoon all, wondering if there is a TCPdump expert among you
<ZDWAY2010> hi all
<jitu> <Rick_Deckard>, change directory permission
<Dr_Willis> Rick_Deckard:  gksudo gedit /path/to/file.txt  is a better way
<Dr_Willis> Rick_Deckard:  but for /var/www/ i think theres some group you can be a member of to edit the files.
<feri> wew
<IrqOfdeath> anyone here ever writed a linux device driver?
<Rick_Deckard> Dr_Willis, you really want me to type the path for editing a file each time?
<Rick_Deckard> Dr_Willis, i suppose i switch files every few seconds
<Rick_Deckard> o_o
<dajhorn> Rick_Deckard: Add yourself to the www-data group, logout, login to get the new group membership, and check whether you've got enough access.
<Rick_Deckard> how can i add myself to that group?
<jitu> Rick_Deckard, open nautilus as root , goto properties -> permission, change it as u need
<ben42> steven, you did not get something like "usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6"
<Dr_Willis> Rick_Deckard:  you can do 'gksudo gedit' then set up the files you edit in its bookmarks or whatever...
<Dr_Willis> Rick_Deckard:  i dont use www/groups.. so no idea on that part.
<dajhorn> Rick_Deckard:   System -> Administration > User Settings.   Choose your user account, and click the Manage Groups button.
<Angah_Eypoh> As`saLamuaLaikum WarahmatuLLah Hiwabarakatuh ~~:)
<Angah_Eypoh> bntk tol
<Angah_Eypoh> bnyk tol
<ikonia_> Angah_Eypoh: english please
<Angah_Eypoh> Erkk??
<dajhorn> Rick_Deckard:  Things that are packaged for Ubuntu and get installed to /var/www typically have www-data group ownership.
<ikonia_> !my | Angah_Eypoh
<ubottu> Angah_Eypoh: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<th__> hi all. what is the command to import pgp key from the server?
<dajhorn> th__:  gpg --recv-key   MyKeyID
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, did you see my pastebin post?
<Angah_Eypoh> @@
<Angah_Eypoh> Hiiii!! =)
<ikonia_> Angah_Eypoh: hello
<Angah_Eypoh> Hello...
<beefcakes> Anyone here running steam games on Ubuntu?
<Angah_Eypoh> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Dr_Willis> beefcakes:  some steam games work.. some dont.
<ikonia_> beefcakes: I wouldn't
<dajhorn> beefcakes: Yes, I've got steam running to play the old Half-Life games.
<ikonia_> beefcakes: windows games, use windows, (I know about wine, but keep things native)
<OerHeks> :-)
<beefcakes> Oh... how about TF2 and L4D2?
<beefcakes> I miss that about Windows.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | beefcakes
<ubottu> beefcakes: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<beefcakes> I'm just seeing the possibility of completely moving to Linux
<Angah_Eypoh> !appdb Angah_Eypoh
<th__> dajhorn, thx man
<dajhorn> th__: Welcome.
<killguta> beefcakes: TF2 worked decently for me, and my computer sucks!
<Diverdude> beefcakes, do move completely to linux. You will never regret that decision
<ikonia_> beefcakes: if you still play games, I don't see it as a realistic option
<beefcakes> ikonia_: Indeed, I don't plan to play every mainstream title
<Rick_Deckard> well there are some cool games that work under linuxs
<beefcakes> killguta: Can you please help me setup Steam?
<Rick_Deckard> minecraft, eve online etc...
<ikonia_> beefcakes: even just one....
<ikonia_> beefcakes: I suggest you look at the guys in #winehq for experience with steam/windows games under linux
<Dr_Willis> beefcakes:  the wine app database i thijk tells you.. its wine (some otion) steamsetup.msi (or whatever its called)
<beefcakes> thank you
<Angah_Eypoh> !seen routers
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ikonia_> Angah_Eypoh: do you need help with something ?
<dajhorn> beefcakes: Try the CrossOver Games demo too.  Less work to test your hardware with Steam.
<Angah_Eypoh> mak hang
<ikonia_> Angah_Eypoh: mac hanging ?
<Angah_Eypoh> ?¿?¿!!~
<ikonia_> Angah_Eypoh: this channe is English only - please speak English
<Angah_Eypoh> dont like
<beefcakes> dajhorn: How'd you know I was going to test my hardware with steam?
<ikonia_> Angah_Eypoh: then use #ubuntu-my
<jijo> where can i download Intel 82845G graphic card driver for ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia_> jijo: it's already built into ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !intem
<dajhorn> beefcakes: A combination of telepathy and other people frequently asking that question.
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<beefcakes> dajhorn: I wanted to install steam and play games to check if my hardware drivers are okay
<Angah_Eypoh> What Da Fuck!!!!
<Angah_Eypoh> As`saLamuaLaikum WarahmatuLLah Hiwabarakatuh ~~:)
<killguta> Any app that gives a diagnostic of what's failing?
<dajhorn> beefcakes: http://www.codeweavers.com/
<Beguilor> hi ! someone has already installUbuntu on Toshiba AC100 ?
<abhijeet> hi guys.. I have set automount for my partitions... but still I can see the mounted partitions as unmounted on the nautilus.. how can i remove those icons from nautilus
<ikonia_> Beguilor: just ask your real questio
<Beguilor> how can I install Ubuntu 10.10 on my Toshiba AC100 ?
<dajhorn> abhijeet: You can right click them and choose "eject" or "safely remove", but that only lasts for one session.
<megamik_> #NICK megamik_
<Angah_Eypoh> As`saLamuaLaikum WarahmatuLLah Hiwabarakatuh ~~:)
<Angah_Eypoh> As`saLamuaLaikum WarahmatuLLah Hiwabarakatuh ~~:)
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<TheDeadCPU> wut oO
<sjdurfey> ok, so im trying to install flash, and I need to use the command line to do some stuff and the directory that I need to create is within /opt/google/chrome ..... the problem is that directory doesnt show up when i do an 'ls' on /opt, but the directory is most definitely there as I can navigate to it through nautilus
<abhijeet> dajhorn, i do't want to eject them.. see my problem is like this: I have one drive called "others".. One icon is showing it is mounted ( this is due to automount) and another icon with same drive is showing unmounted.. if click the second  drive button it is showing "Drive is already mounted".
<sjdurfey> i also cannot just cd into that directory
<battlehands> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<deww> that's just weird
<gnat_x> I'm working on my parent's machine which is a Dell that came factory installed with Hardy LTS, a while back they upgraded to Lucid LTS. anyway, among things that no longer work is the gphotofs setup i had for their camera. essentially i created a mount and unmount button which mounted the camera so that they could transfer images. However this no longer works with lucid, and i'm at a loss as to why.
<dajhorn> abhijeet: Is the device showing up twice encrypted?
<abhijeet> dajhorn, no it is not encrypted..
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535960/
<abhijeet> dajhorn, i just want to remove the second icon with same name from the nautilus
<dli> gnat_x, I found shotwell is easier than direct gphoto2, but only available since 10.10, iirc
<Morcegolas> hi
<abhijeet> dajhorn, do u want a screen shot
<Morcegolas> I need your help
<Morcegolas> I trying to get root in X
<Morcegolas> is that possible in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Morcegolas: why ?
<dajhorn> abhijeet: You can permanently hide devices in Nautilus by creating a HAL file that has the volume.ignore property.  This is somewhat difficult to get right.  Do a web search for more information.
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: i'm no good with sound issues, maybe someone here can contribute
<deww> gnat_x: check dmesg as you plug in the camera. perhaps you need to turn camera  on
<dli> Morcegolas, gksu, or run X as root?
<Morcegolas> because i have teamspeak server installed in /opt/ts3 and everytime i need to update my teamspeak i need to do it in terminal and its more difficult
<battlehands> ok
<ActionParsnip> dli: gnat_x http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/install-shotwell-0591-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<dajhorn> abhijeet: Don't DCC things to people in this channel.  Use pastebin or imagebin instead.
<battlehands> I need help locating the driver version of my sound setup...
<abhijeet> dajhorn, ok
<gnat_x> deww: tried that. its on. i'm getting this error when i try to look at the mounted dir: Av. Yaxchilan 41 SM 22
<alexandrosorodio> hello there is there any way to add modules to kernel without recompiling the whole kernel?
<gnat_x> woo
<gnat_x> woops wrong paste
<gnat_x> deww: tried that. its on. i'm getting this error when i try to look at the mounted dir: fuse: bad mount point `Pictures/Camera': Transport endpoint is not connected
<ikonia> alexandrosorodio: sure, compile the module, drop it in to the module tree, and depmod it
<iceroot> alexandrosorodio: put it in the initrd or load them with grub2
<s3r3n1t7> morcegolas its possible but unreccomended.. use gksu
<Paddy_NI> alexandrosorodio, if it supports dkms it should be very easy
<dajhorn> alexandrosorodio: Which module do you need?  Try to use a DKMS package if one is available.
<deww> gnat_x: what's your mount command look like that you setup for your parents?
<ninjai_> anyone used comodo certificates with ubuntu/thunderbird? when I click the damn verify link it just says the cert is 'installed in my certificate store'.
<abhijeet> dajhorn, http://imagebin.org/124696      .. check on the places
<dc2447> on maverick, shell-fm now gives me 'Assertion 'p' failed at pulse/simple.c:384, function pa_simple_drain(). Aborting'
<abhijeet> dajhorn, same drive is shown twice..
<saulus> how can I download .deb files for another architecture than the one of my pc? (Want 32-bit)
<Morcegolas> s3r3n1t7 i need to do cp /home/morcegolas/Desktop/* / opt/ts3. But its easier to drag and drop the folders...
<gnat_x> deww: /usr/bin/gphotofs /home/family/Pictures/Camera
<alexandrosorodio> to tell you the exact thing i did i compiled and installed the new wireless drivers but after that i have to enable some other modules from the kernel like mac80211 and some other for the new modules to work so how do i do that?
<dli> saulus, better to set up a 32bit chroot for that
<jitu> saulus, do u  want to use it in vm?
<gnat_x> weird the error just changed. ls: reading directory Pictures/Camera/: Protocol error
<deww> gnat_x: so i am guessing it is not automounting your camera to /home/family/Pictures/Camera, did you try manually mounting it? (don't know how to fix automagic mounting)
<beefcakes> Wow. wine msiexec /i <steam.exe> worked perfectly.
<battlehands> any sound gurus here?
<ActionParsnip> saulus: packages.ubuntu.com  yuo will need ia32-libs to make them install. Easier is to use a chroot
<gnat_x> deww: yeah, when i run it manually it outputs the second error.
<saulus> dli: how can I do this?
<crimeboy> have some way to put an iso file content as resository inside source.list?
<jrib> saulus: why do you want to do this exactly?
<saulus> jitu: I just need some packages for another computer that does not have internet
<saulus> jrib: see above
<dajhorn> crimeboy: Not directly.  You must mount the ISO file on loopback.
<jitu> saluas, there is a s/w out there for that
<jrib> saulus: I did.  Why do you want to install a 32bit deb?
<saulus> jussukka: s/w?
<Morcegolas> can't anybody tell me how can i drag folders as root in X
<crimeboy> dajhorn: already mounted
<saulus> jrib:  I just need some packages for another computer that does not have internet
<ferris_> abhijeet, I am not seeing duplicate disks... which ones are duplicating?
<jrib> !offline | saulus
<ubottu> saulus: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jitu> saulus,  there is a s/w out there for that
<jrib> saulus: also, you can just use packages.ubuntu.com
<saulus> sorry jussukka, didnt mean you
<jrib> Morcegolas: drag them where?  Why?
<Rick_Deckard> hey, my NAS recently died. i just plugged it into my ubuntu but it cant read or mount the hd.
<crimeboy> dajhorn: is mounted yet
<jrib> crimeboy: use apt-cdrom then?
<jitu> saulus, I dont remeber the name but you can google for it
<abhijeet> ferret_, check one "Others" is mounted while other one is blow without mount...
<deww> gnat_x: i mean... did you try rebooting? it looks like a fuse error somewhere. not too familiar with those. i say poke in /var/log for details.
<dli> saulus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<dajhorn> crimeboy: Depending on the ISO,  you can use a regular deb line or a cdrom line.   More information in `man sources.list` and `man apt-cdrom`.
<gnat_x> deww: good call, will do
<crimeboy> dajhorn: ok tks
<jmux> I'm on Ubuntu LTS 10.04 and seeing "mountall: mounted-tmp main process (446) terminated with status 127" on boot. (fstab at http://paste.ubuntu.com/535966/)
<ferris_> others != Others
<dli> saulus, you can add dchroot programs to your system menu, so, quite transparent to use
<Anarchy7> hey guys do you know how can I read cursor keys from keyboard in C programming ?
<dajhorn> crimeboy: Welcome.   `sudo apt-cdrom -d="/my/iso/mount'`  etc.
<saulus> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<jmux> 'mountall --debug' hangs at swapon
<felipe__> ......
<jmux> Is there a good way to debug mountall on boot?
<X00rt1> hello i want to make a torrent of a folder containing many files, so i can ftp it to someone else to seed - when i try to do it with transmission, it asks for a tracker but i dont want to seed the thing myself - how can i do this?
<jrib> Anarchy7: ##c
<Anarchy7> jrib I asked there but the answer wasnt sufficient
<dajhorn> Anarchy7: An easy way is to import curses and use  the getkey() function.
<X00rt1> Are there any ubuntu walkthroughs for that?
<jrib> Anarchy7: it's not an ubuntu question, ##c is the right place for C questions, not #ubuntu
<Anarchy7> what about conio.h
<saulus> thanks dli jitu ActionParsnip, probably the most easy way is to use packages.ubuntu.com
<ferris_> abhijeet, I would bet that you edited fstab and had some trouble.... and tried again but then when you rebooted there were two of each.... edit fstab and remove the duplicate drives
<abhijeet> ferret_, check this new screen shot: http://imagebin.org/124700
<jitu> saulus, that may lead you to broken dependency
<abhijeet> ferret_, let me check it
<dajhorn> X00rt1: You can't.  Torrents need a tracker, and somebody needs to seed it before it appears in alternatives like the DHT.
<Morcegolas> jrib drag folder from desktop to /opt/ts3
<X00rt1> dajhorn OK thanks.
<dajhorn> X00rt1: Welcome.
<Morcegolas> jrib this is my teamspeak server, but everytime i want to update it i have to do it by terminal...
<jrib> Morcegolas: gksudo nautilus  (make sure you know what you are doing of course)
<ferris_> abhijeet, others != Others (DOES NOT EQUAL)
<PeterOyore> Hi everyone I just upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and my work place windows are gone any help please?
<ferris_> i would remove the "Others" drive from fstab
<abhijeet> ferret_, ok.. but internally they are pointing to the same drive
<abhijeet> ferret_, i have checked the fstatb there is only one entry
<ferris_> yes they would because they are mounting the same drive
<ferris_> abhijeet.... my name is "ferris_" not ferret_
<beefcakes> What does compiz --replace and metacity --replace do?
<PeterOyore> lol
<abhijeet> ferris_, ok...
<jrib> beefcakes: change your window manager
<Morcegolas> jrib Thanks
<PeterOyore>  I just upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and my work place windows are gone any help please?
<jrib> PeterOyore: not sure what you mean by "work place windows"
<ferris_> abhijeet if you type it wrong I do not get the highlighted reply from you
<gnat_x> PeterOyore: do you mean your workspaces?
<abhijeet> ferris_, ok ok...
<pankaj_sharma> from where i can get  window 7 theme for ubuntu?
<pankaj_sharma> nkj
<abhijeet> ferris_, then what do u suggest to resolve the issue?
<Pici> pankaj_sharma: Check gnome-look.org
<ferris_> abhijeet, what is in your fstab file?
<pankaj_sharma> Pici, none of theme is working
<PeterOyore> Abhijeet yes workplaces arthurrilke
<abhijeet> PeterOyore, ??
<PeterOyore> arthurrilke yes workplaces I had 4 now none
<jitu> pankaj_sharma, try murrine
<abhinav_singh> how to check if my system is 32 bit or 64 bit
<pankaj_sharma> jitu, ok
<ferris_> abhijeet, what is in your fstab file? put in pastebin
<jrib> abhinav_singh: uname -m
<abhijeet> ferret_, http://pastebin.com/pZi2Mqqd
<abhijeet> ferris_, http://pastebin.com/pZi2Mqqd
<bitabit> I am willing to enter blender chat how should I do?
<PeterOyore> abhijeet I lost my workplaces after upgrading
<gnat_x> PeterOyore: right click on your panel. select add to panel. look for workspace switcher
<rfranknj> hey, how do i get into the bootloader in ubuntu 10?
<ActionParsnip> beefcakes: thy switch window manager to what you say, copmpiz --replace starts compiz as the WM
<abhinav_singh> uname -m prints the machine hardware name...how to find if it is 32 bir or 64 bit
<gnat_x> PeterOyore: then fiddle the prefrences to your liking
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: i686 == 32bit, x86_64 == 64bit
<pankaj_sharma> hi ActionParsnip
<abhijeet> abhinav_singh, uname -a
<abhijeet> PeterOyore, I think you are taking me as somebody else
<abhinav_singh> oh ok...thanks man ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<abhinav_singh> i got it abhijeet....well how are you?
<PeterOyore> gnat Can't find "panel" I tehn added one but no workspace switcher on rt click
<abhijeet> ferris_, did u checked the pastebin
<abhijeet> abhinav_singh, I am fine..
<gnat_x> PeterOyore: i mean just the thing that lists what apps you have open.
<pwasek> Are there guest tools in xen to install drivers on the guest operating systems?
<pwasek> ?
<ActionParsnip> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<gnat_x> PeterOyore: by default its on the top and bottom.
<PeterOyore> gnat_x Where is that
<ActionParsnip> pwasek: the link may mention if it's needed
<pwasek> ya
<pwasek> b/c i installed windows server on'
<pwasek> xen
<pwasek> and its missing a SCSI driver?
<PeterOyore> gnat_x bottom is blank grey strip
<gnat_x> PeterOyore: yup. right click that.
<PeterOyore> gnat_x panel info upon rt click no switcher to be seen?
<ActionParsnip> pwasek: try in #xen  there are 266 users
<gnat_x> PeterOyore: in the add to panel window there's no workspace switcher?
<PeterOyore> gnat_x and when I minimize a window it's gone from view?
<ActionParsnip> PeterOyore: right click panel -> add item and add window list
<PeterOyore> gnat_x Ahhh THAT did it  Thanks
<krunal> never thought that having 4 desktops wouln't be enough!
<PeterOyore> ActionParsnip thanks too
<gnat_x> PeterOyore: it sounds like your panel gor borked. you might want to add Window list as well (then minimize will work)
<gnat_x> krunal: neither did i, until i started using 6. ;P
<PeterOyore> gnat_x Ok window list
<krunal> gnat_x, im still new at this..how do i setup 6 desktops?
<Vamp898> hi, i have a problem with ubuntuone-client. In case of trieng to use /usr/bin/python (which is Python3 on me) it fails to load. How can i set python path to /usr/bin/python2 while compile time?
<JohnoP> quick question. I have a folder filled with files. I wanr to tar all of the files. however I want to tar the files seperatly. So I get a tar file for each file that was in the folder. What is the commends? I assume it has something to do with find?
<Cleaver> Hey guys, I have a problem. Starting up ubuntu after installing new nvidia drivers is making my screen flash, and it wont start up x it seems. I cant read the text because of the flash and blur, but it seems like the booter is fine ect. What can I do? I tried booting failsafe as well, same result
<PeterOyore> gnat_x   Borked indeed That worked just fine can see all. now .thanks a BUNCH!
<Vamp898> Cleaver: did you installed the nVidia Driver by hand or did you used the official package from the repository
<Cleaver> I just installed and activated the one suggested by default
<Vamp898> Cleaver: try to use the nvidia-173 one
<JimmyPage2006> hello all .. any pptp server specialists out there ?
<Cleaver> Hmm
<Cleaver> I dont know how to change it, since I cant really see anything except for screen flashing when trying to boot
<rotham> hey
<rotham> how do i put files to the server via terminal ssh?
<dajhorn> !justask | JimmyPage2006
<ubottu> JimmyPage2006: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Vamp898> Cleaver: CTRL + ALT + F1 --> login --> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<llutz> rotham: scp file user@server:/path
 * alessiofachechi saluta e se ne va!! :D
<JohnoP> rotham - use scp
<JimmyPage2006> have set pptp server up and can connect from windows. What is the IP address of the server for samba shares ?
<JohnoP> quick question. I have a folder filled with files. I wanr to tar all of the files. however I want to tar the files seperatly. So I get a tar file for each file that was in the folder. What is the commends? I assume it has something to do with find?
<rotham> llutz: do that after im already connected to the server?
<JohnoP> no
<llutz> rotham: nope not from inside your session
<rotham> ahh ok
<rotham> cool
<JohnoP> rotham - are you using ubuntu as your local os?
<rotham> yes
<rotham> johnoP: yes
<JohnoP> rotham - open a terminal and use llutz stuff
<xow> someone can help me with drbd ?
<malloc_> Is it possible to set parameters for a kernel module which ubuntu loads on startup?
<Cleaver> Vamp898: nothing happens when i press ctrl + alt + f1
<JohnoP> xow - what do you need to know
<dajhorn> JimmyPage2006: Try the same address as would work on the local network.   The address of the PPP session should also work if Samba is listening on all interfaces.
<JohnoP> xow - ?
<Cleaver> screen is flashing white, i see some lines marked with black, i suppose its text, but it's blackned out, so you cant read it
<Cleaver> its very strange
<Cleaver> never seen anything like it
<Cleaver> :D
<JohnoP>  I have a folder filled with files. I wanr to tar all of the files. however I want to tar the files seperatly. So I get a tar file for each file that was in the folder. What is the commends? I assume it has something to do with find?
<xow> JohnoP i am installing but sometimes dont work
<JimmyPage2006> dajhorn - tried that, but PING doesn't work (nor does samba)
<xow> and show's erros everytimes
<Vamp898> Cleaver: try CTRL + ALT + F2, if it still doesnt work insert the Ubuntu CD, open a Terminal, Mount the partition (mkdir bla && sudo mount /dev/sda1 ./bla) and then do a chroot into it (sudo chroot ./bla bash). After you´re inside the chroot you can do "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current"
<ActionParsnip> JohnoP: create a test folder to play with first, i'll be something like: find /path/to/folder -type f "*" -exec tar czvf "{}.tar.gz" {} \;    i'd ask in #bash to make sure
<tripelb> I would like to change the sound of an error -- Ubuntu 10.04 - it makes a thump and I dont like it
<cyrus_> exit
<JohnoP> xow - define sometimes don't work? Your have two virtaul mounts and your writing to both of them? Or sometimes it does not see one?
<dajhorn> JimmyPage2006: Do you have any firewalling rules?  Is ufw installed and running?
<Cleaver> after i did ctrl + alt + f2, the flashing stopped, but the screen is still unreadable
<Vamp898> again, i have a problem with ubuntuone-client. In case of trieng to use /usr/bin/python (which is Python3 on me) it fails to load. How can i set python path to /usr/bin/python2 while compile time?
<JohnoP> Actionparsnip - love you loads. thasnks
<Cleaver> Thanks for the help
<sbaker48> I just installed a new hard drive, and writing files takes a very long time. It is mounted on /home, and writing 10M bytes to /home/foo takes over 2 minutes. Writing 10M bytes to my other drive mounted at / takes under 2 seconds. However, if I boot from the Ubuntu live CD, the write is about 2 seconds for both drives. I'm not sure where to look for the cause of the trouble.
<JimmyPage2006> dajhorn - I use firestarter - I can connecto to VPN from Vista client and get assigned local IP as per config
<tripelb> restate: where do I get more sounds to pick one for say, the error sound. Ubuntu 10.04 is my distro
<xow> JohnoP i've instaled, i configure and sometimes when i try reply show's erros, type, on the secondary, i set him to secondary and dont go, it stay in unknow
<andy__> hey guys im trying to forward x11 from another remote box. I use things vnc, and nx but they connect me to the x desktop. All I want to do is run emacs through the terminal via some program. Can you guys recommend to me what I should do?
<PeterOyore> WooHoo it working great now! Gotta love Ubuntu and #ubuntu IRC
<dajhorn> JimmyPage2006: Firewall rules must be recomputed each time a PPTP session goes up or down.  I know that UFW doesn't do this properly, and my guess is that Firestarter doesn't either.   Disable the firewall and try again.
<dajhorn> JimmyPage2006: On the Vista side,  right click the connection icon and go into the session properties.  You should be able to ping the server address that it shows you.
<JohnoP> xow - pass me the error. can I assume you mean that when the system writes the same file to both server. The secondary node shows a currupted version of the file?
<Dr_Willis> sbaker48:  sounds like it may be the 'dma' settings.. but ive not seen those issues in years.. not even sure how to set/check them any more.
<xow> JohnoP can i pvt with u ?
<JimmyPage2006> dajhorn - disabling firewall works
<nick_archer_> Hello
<dajhorn> JimmyPage2006: Okay, you have some reading to do.  At a minimum,  you must configure Firestarter to allow interface routing (forwarding) *or* ARP on behalf of the PPTP clients.
<JimmyPage2006> dajhorn  - hmm I found some firewall rules I put in the firestarter user-pre file which I needed to get as far as the connection to connect
<kehcho> hi there
<JimmyPage2006> dajhorn - I also modified sysctrl.conf to allow ipv4 forwarding
<nick_archer_> I need a bit of help, please
<dajhorn> JimmyPage2006: The sysctrl isn't enough.  You also need to add iptables rules to let the PPTP server act like a router.
<nick_archer_> I have an ASUS 1005ha dual boot with WinXP and Ubuntu 10.10
<ben42> andy__ use "ssh -X <remote.box> and then start emacs on the remote machine
<nick_archer_> I am getting error:no such partition grub rescue>
<nick_archer_> It will not boot with either Win disk or Ubuntu disk
<JimmyPage2006> dajhorn - thanks - will google further. At least I have isolated the cause
<dajhorn> JimmyPage2006: Welcome.
<andy__> hey hen42 i do use ssh -X it is soooo slow
<andy__> the latency is horrible
<ActionParsnip> andy__: what apps are you forwarding?
<andy__> emacs is one, another is qt apps
<ben42> andy__ me is using x2go and ssh (-X), so i do not have any more ideas, sorry
<andy__> oh so if i get x2go i can just ssh -X?
<andy__> and it will do the forwarding for me?
<ActionParsnip> andy__: http://www.miscdebris.net/blog/2007/06/01/speed-up-ssh-x11-forwarding/
<ben42> andy__ x2go is using the same compression methods as nx and is similar to nx, so i do not expect that it will be faster
<andy__> hey parsnip, i sped it up like that tutorial said but I still get lag in emacs
<tck9> why does apt-get upgrade libc6 want to upgrade other packages like openssl, mysql, linux-image, libxml, etc .. why can't it just upgrade glibc?
<andy__> ben42, yea i heard that as well. NX is pretty fast, but I dont think you can just open up one app on it. it forwards the entire desktop to me
<morenazasincontr> hi
<andy__> ben42, x2go can forward one app right?
<hyperhippo> exit
<hyperhippo> :I oops
<mattcaffeine> tck9, because those applications are build on and depend on libraries in the specific version of glibc.
<ActionParsnip> tck9: dependancies of the packages, i'd just go along with it
<ben42> andy__ did not tried that, if i use it, i want the whole desktop .... sorry
<Rick_Deckard> hi, i had a NAS which is now damaged. i stored 2 hd's with raid 1 in it. it was a kind of linux system. when i plug in the hd ubuntu cant read it. when i take a look into the drive management ubuntu can see the hd but i cant read it
<Roasted_> Does anybody know if UNetBootin will take a custom XP ISO and put it on a flash drive, or is UNetBootin only for Linux based distros?
<andy__> ben42, lol. that sucks man. I need to find a solution where i can just forward one process, like emacs
<ActionParsnip> ben42: dependsing on what you do on the desktop there may be a sleeker way
<tck9> but even doing 'apt-get upgrade openssl' shows all those other packages .. i don't think things like mysql, libxml, the kernel, etc would be deps
<tck9> seems like upgrade can all be used to update all packages and doesn't take paramters for specific packages
<Pici> tck9: apt-get upgrade doesn't take any arguments.
<djs> Noobuntu is switching to rolling release?
<tripelb> I do the things to change the error-sound but it does not change. Please help me. I want it to be, say "glass" or "drip" instead of that loud "thonk" that is default.
<Pici> tck9: I think someone suggested for you to use: 'apt-get install libc6' earlier
<tck9> Pici: yeah, that's the conclusion i arrived at..
<ActionParsnip> djs: Ubuntu maybe, yes
 * om26er giggles
<tck9> i'll try apt-get install libc6
<chuy_max> hey guys do you know of a tool that allows me to add a background to pdf files? (console based)
<djs> ActionParsnip: Mark Shuttleworth went in space?
<ActionParsnip> djs: nubuntu is offtopic here if that's what you mean
<tripelb> second question: can anyone else get 100 results in google search?  I can on windows. I cant on Ubuntu.
<djs> What's nubuntu?
<Rick_Deckard> any idea?
<Morcegolas> hi
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: tried a different browser
<tripelb> o/ to ActionParsnip
<om26er> tripelb, i would say its the job of the web browser
<ActionParsnip> djs: go find out ;)
<djs> no!
<Pici> djs: rumour and speculation is offtopic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss.
<tripelb> I did. ActionParsnip same in chrome and firefox.  My question is "Does it work for anyone here?"  -- That might distinguish if it is my installation or a system problem.
<Morcegolas> everytime i restart my ubuntu i have to open terminal and execute cd /opt/teamtalk/server and run ./teamtalk -d Can i make this run auto?
<ninjai_> can anybody tell me _where_ comodo download it's certificates for my email when I sign up for a free cert?
<tripelb> I even trashed my FF cookie file.
<Rick_Deckard>  hi, i had a NAS which is now damaged. i stored 2 hd's with raid 1 in it. it was a kind of linux system. when i plug in the hd ubuntu cant read it. when i take a look into the drive management ubuntu can see the hd but i cant read it
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: not sure, is it in the options of google? like search prefs?
<tripelb> ninjai, maybe in downloads
<trijntje> tripelb, go to 'advanced search' and set results to 100 ;)
<om26er> tripelb, does not work if instant search is on.
<om26er> *works without it
<metallico> hi guys, I have problem with the compiler failing to include any files from the asm directory
<metallico> if in the code a file is included as <asm/file.h> the compiler will return fatal error that the file doesnt exist
<Rick_Deckard> can anyone help me?
<metallico> if i replace it with the full path it will work
<tripelb> yes, that's where you set it.  Yes I have done that.. set it to 100. trijntje -- time after time. I've never had it work. Instant search is off. Has been. Do you get 100? Please try. om26er  ActionParsnip
<om26er> tripelb, yes i have 100results
<tripelb> <-- one of the few persons who actually uses more than 10 google results, often.
<tripelb> om26er in chrome or FF?
<om26er> tripelb, chromium
<tripelb> OK then  om26er I  have an issue. I also cant change my default sound. otherwise. I'm fine.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: i'm at work on WinXP, no can do
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: i can test in about 3 hours
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I understand. :D and you are a CLI-guy too.  I thank you for your help.
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, would you PM me about it, so  see your answer. TY
<tripelb> I'll be back about this.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: sure
<tripelb> When I do the GUI thing to change my system sound the new sound plays in the dialog box.. It is chose. I then pick close. Nothing changes.  What could be wrong what can I do.
<battlehands> does anyone know the website for the sound support in ubuntu??
<om26er> !sound | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<battlehands> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rolandpish> I need to choose the "recovery-mode" at grub startup menu, but the menu never shows up and it just loads the menu(or kernel) entry specified at: set default="0". How can I place a "delay" in grub.cfg file?
<Morcegolas> everytime i restart my ubuntu i have to open terminal and execute cd /opt/teamtalk/server and run ./teamtalk -d Can i make this run auto?
<tripelb> OK I did the sound. It works. What did I do differently?? --- I chose sound-theme ubuntu, then chose the new sound. sound -theme changed to custom. I clicked close.  --- That is all. That should be default (sound theme ubuntu) but it isnt set on install. Odd, a micro-user-feel bug.
<DanRock007> you can
 * tripelb bows out
<jrib> !startup | Morcegolas
<ubottu> Morcegolas: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> rolandpish: hold shift at boot
<Morcegolas> ok
<Morcegolas> thanks
<kiwi_> hi. i upgraded to netbook 10.04. since then jackd dependent audio output doesnt work anymore. plain audio e.g. vlc, audacious etc. works fine. whats that jackd problem?
<rolandpish> ActionParsnip, thanks! And, is there a command/line I can place into grub.cfg to force the delay every time I boot?
<xevious> Is there a graphical init script manager in Ubuntu? What's the proper Ubuntu-approved way of managing runlevels?
<kiwi_> sorry, i upgraded to 10.10
<kiwi_> not 10.04
<glebihan> rolandpish: I think this is done with "set timeout 5" for example
<ActionParsnip> rolandpish: not sure, could check the !grub2 factoid
<glebihan> rolandpish: sorry "set timeout=5"
<rolandpish> glebihan, thanks. Should I place it under set default="0"? Or is there a specific section where it should be placed?
<UbuntuLily_> I am running 10.10x64 which was upgraded from 10.4.  I recently discovered that my bluetooth doesn't seem to be being detected (Maybe happened when I upgraded) what can I do to reenable this?
<arriva13> i am new to ubuntu, i just installed it from windows 7 and i want to ask, where can i find my C: disc...becasue i only can see my D: DATA disc...can anyone help me with that?? thanks a lot :)
<glebihan> rolandpish: doesn't really matter, just place it before the menu entries list
<saulus> hi, I got the new Desire-z (similar to the g2, rooted) and like to connect the phone to the ad-hoc network of my computer. The desire-z does not show the ad-hoc network, while the app "wifi analyzer" does. Can you help me connecting the network?
<rolandpish> glebihan, cool, thanks a lot!
<glebihan> rolandpish: you're welcome
<rolandpish> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help also!
<DanRock007> arrival13 did you do a clean install or made an extra partition? ubuntu has no C: drive, all your programs are installed into file system and your folder is there too
<DanRock007> if you made an extra partition you could recognize it by the size
<arriva13> i installed it as a program from win 7
<mr_daniel> I have an ubuntu server and want to install VirtualBox non-free edition. I want to update my sources.list to automatically get updated version of VirtualBox. The apt-get lines are available here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads#Debian-basedLinuxdistributions
<DanRock007> ow ok
<arriva13> yes, i mean it as my windows partition C:
<mr_daniel> My question: should I edit /etc/sources.list manually with a text editor? Or is there a better way to modify the /etc/sources.list?
<DanRock007> arrival13 it might be under places in the upper left corner
<mr_daniel> s/sources.list/apt\/sources.list
<DanRock007> and you will see a XXXgb filesystem
<glebihan> mr_daniel: editing sources.list manually is ok
<IdleOne> mr_daniel: you can use Software Sources to edit your sources.list but if you are comfortable making changes to it manually that is fine also.
<IdleOne> mr_daniel: remember to sudo apt-get update after making changes
<glebihan> IdleOne: mr_daniel is running ubuntu server, so I guess he doesn't have the Software Sources tool
<IdleOne> glebihan: in that case, yeah manually
<glebihan> IdleOne: well, not sure, as he's trying to install VirtualBox
<mr_daniel> ok, then I'll edit sources.list manually, thanks glebihan ; IdleOne: I have an Ubuntu *server*, so unfortunately there is no 'Software Sources GUI' available, but this is ok
<SoY_uN_tSuNaMi> hola
<ActionParsnip> mr_daniel: if you have a ppa to add and know the ppa link you can use add-apt-repository link   to add it
<SoY_uN_tSuNaMi> D:
<SoY_uN_tSuNaMi> oh nooo!!!
<SoY_uN_tSuNaMi> Dirty dianaaaa
<dantix> hi all, I've just noticed of the VM Host option on package selector of 10.10 Server installer. What that means? what kind of virtualization support adds?
<IdleOne> !es | SoY_uN_tSuNaMi
<ubottu> SoY_uN_tSuNaMi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SoY_uN_tSuNaMi> e.e
<r000t_editsuite> Hey. I was trying to change my password and I used sudo passwd, and I noticed that my password didn't change. I think I just set a password on the root account. How do I lock it back down?
<ssureshot> sudo passwd root
<glebihan> r000t_editsuite: sudo passwd root -l
<r000t_editsuite> thx
<glebihan> r000t_editsuite: and to change your own password, don't use sudo, just passwd
<rigved> r000t_editsuite: sudo passwd -p '!' root
<BajK_> Ubuntu does support bluray drives/disks?
<dajhorn> dantix: The virt-host task installs KVM and the packages required to run it.
<BajK_> discs
<ActionParsnip> r000t_editsuite: you just need to run: passwd; sudo usermod -p '!' root
<Daniel_Rollt> Anyone know a solution for the No Screens error
<ActionParsnip> r000t_editsuite: the 2nd command undoes what you did with sudo passwd
<r000t_editsuite> ok
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<r000t_editsuite> Also I have a general question. I have a 1.6ghz single core laptop, and a 2.4ghz single core desktop. Both CPUs have the same socket. Now which one would you logically expect to be fasteR?
<kotelette> salut
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: oh well, when reading this, I dont even WANT to watch bluray. stupid ass.... with their restrictions
<ActionParsnip> r000t_editsuite: the 2.4Ghz
<kotelette> hi i have a probleme with language in my ubuntu
<kotelette> could you help me
<kotelette> ?
<rigved> !ask | kotelette
<ubottu> kotelette: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r000t_editsuite> iknorite? The only difference I can find is that the laptop had a very crappy ATI card, and the 2.4 has a integrated graphics. The laptop handled everything fine, but the desktop like freezes when you open more than one tab in a browser. This is on any OS, Windows, Ubuntu, or Crunchbang
<dajhorn> BajK_: Bluray is tolerable through AnyDVD.  Ubuntu isn't likely to get a Bluray player until the VLC libbluray is usable.
<kotelette> rigved, ok
<BajK_> dajhorn: well, okay, I just wanted to ask. I am not really wanting to buy a bluray (since you can download movies in the same quality :P)
<kotelette> i want to install french language in my ubuntu but it does'nt work
<kotelette> even with language support
<IdleOne> !locales | kotelette
<ubottu> kotelette: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<r000t_editsuite> So I like need to find a really cheap PCI graphics card to take the load off of this nightmare
<kotelette> thank u
<Daniel_Rollt> Can anyone lead me in the right direction of where to get help with the "No Screens Error" . I recently dual-booted Ubuntu with Windows 7 and its giving me headaches...
<h4x0l2> tigerdirect.com   saw some good prices for graphics cards..
<cozzen> does anyone have a list of relativly new native linux games?
<glebihan> !ot | h4x0l2
<dli> Daniel_Rollt, what video card? lspci|grep VGA
<ubottu> h4x0l2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<h4x0l2> GTA4 has been ported via wine
<Daniel_Rollt> Let me check....
<ActionParsnip> r000t_editsuite: grab a cheapo nvidia 7xxx or 8xxx and you'll be smug
<ActionParsnip> h4x0l2: not really a port if it uses wine
<r000t_editsuite> Hm. APT authentication issue
<h4x0l2> Anyone got webcam to record video USB via cheese?
<Daniel_Rollt> Dli: Its an Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME
<sbaker48> about my previous question about my harddrive speed: I think I figured it out. It was mounted as sync instead of async
<dli> Daniel_Rollt, it should be supported auto. do you have problem startx?
<Daniel_Rollt> Yeah I tried startx but it comes up with: "Fatal Error: No screens"
<r000t_editsuite> 14 dollar GeForce 8400
<tripelb> I fixed my google search ActionParsnip . What did I do. In preferences I changed some things. OK it does save.. - Then I turned instant off (it was set on and I didnt see it??) then on. then off.   Then I changed settings to 100 again.  Bingo !!
<h4x0l2> 8400...
<r000t_editsuite> holy s*** I was expecting ten times that
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Where is the /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller script in Ubuntu Maverick? I have installed dkms, but it's not there.
<dli> Daniel_Rollt, what about sudo X -configure
<Daniel_Rollt> I'll try that..Thanks!
<r000t_editsuite> And h4x0l2 Most webcams will work. Every HP one I've tried works with minimal setup
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, oh forgot one thing. I did delete the google cookies before I did all that. But that didnt help.
 * tripelb dances in Joy!  Anyone else want a Belgian beer?
<dajhorn> SmokeyD: DKMS is an initramfs hook.  If you want to change something, then start at /etc/dkms or /etc/kernel.
<h4x0l2> Takes snapshots, and view is realtime, just no video is actually recording
<h4x0l2> when I go to playback, it is just a photo (or single video frame)
<h4x0l2> .ogv
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: why would you want 100 results, anything outside of 20 or so will be fairly useless
<SmokeyD> dajhorn: I want to auto install a kernel module specific for my laptop. They provided docs on how to set it up using dkms, and I should run dkms_autoinstaller to make it build the module and install it.
<Datz> hi, how can I stop cron services for a user temporarirly?
<dajhorn> SmokeyD: Which module?  If you have a DEB that you installed, then you could also try the `m-a` command.
<dajhorn> SmokeyD: If you really want to call that script directly... /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller
<smallfoot-> i want use GPT not MBR
<smallfoot-> MBR is old legacy crap
<smallfoot-> GPT is the future
<smallfoot-> is Ubuntu gonna be legacy or be part of the future?
<sickn3ss> I seem to have a problem with kernel 2.6.35.8 it won't boot only with noapic acpi=off is it a known issue, does it have a fix ?
<SmokeyD> dajhorn: no there is no deb. I really want to call that script. Thanks.  If you're interested, see http://global-social.net/tiki-view_blog.php?blogId=3#sony-VGN-Zseries-janitor
<Vhozard> Ubuntu To Turn Into A Rolling-Release Distribution?
<share> hello
<dajhorn> sickn3ss: You should provide model and manufacturer information when you ask that kind of question.  There is some Launchpad chatter regarding new Intel i7 cpus being buggy.
<dauthiwarlord> I need to use a generic driver for my display, because of gpu issues, trying to change screen resolution with "xrandr -q" and says :Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600 | default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm |   800x600      61.0* |   640x480        60.0
<share> Is it possible to make unrar extract faster; make it use more the CPU?
<dauthiwarlord> can I add more resolution screens ?
<sickn3ss> dajhorn, I have a laptop Fujitsu siemens esprimo mobile v6535, using intel
<h4x0l2> dauth, what MOBO you running
<dauthiwarlord> when I tried to change it ... only says .. display port or output don't recognized ! ignore*
<ActionParsnip> share: set a lower nice value
<smallfoot-> Vhozard, idk, maybe... mark mentioned he have interest in that
<Vhozard> smallfoot- i read it on phoronix
<dajhorn> share: No.  If unrar isn't using all of your CPU, then it is probably limited by disk write speed.
<Vhozard> it would be a massive progression!
<smallfoot-> Vhozard, ya, its on slashdot too
<dauthiwarlord> VGN-FZ190FE ... gpu is out of service ... and I want to use it .. still with the prob .. with this free driver ... but with better resolution screen ...
<ActionParsnip> share: something like -10 should make it nice and fast
<h4x0l2> are you dual booting?
<dauthiwarlord> and If I install the original nvidia driver (Geforce 8400m GT) ... just don't load the OS, because of gpu issues ...
<dauthiwarlord> so I want to use the open driver .. :3
<dauthiwarlord> or generic one!
<share> ActionParsnip: can you give me a command example? i just use unrar e file.rar
<Vhozard> sudo nice -10 unrar e file.rar ?
<dauthiwarlord> trying to uprise a little .. like 1024 x 768 ... or better 1280 x 800 (15.1")
<h4x0l2> http://esupport.sony.com/LA/perl/swu-list.pl?Change_Template=1&SelectOS=7&session_id=8eb84227068b763d291c2461db14900f&mdl=VGNFZ190FE
<ActionParsnip> share: nice -10 unrar e file.rar
<h4x0l2> try running that under windows via wine...
<h4x0l2> then reboot
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: Rename or delete the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and reboot.  The computer will use the open driver.
<share> ActionParsnip: tks im just reading nice man
<h4x0l2> worked for my audio driver, might work for your video driver
<dauthiwarlord> ..@dajhorn I'm using open driver ... but only have 800 x600 ... i want more res ... if I delete it .. It could be the same
<BigMao> Hi there, there is a Launchpad bug that affects me and 10 other people.  I really wish that a developer would work on this as it is a pretty debilitating bug for me, but it has been up there since late April, the importance is still Undecided and the bug is still Unassigned.  Is there anything I can do?  Thanks!
<Pici> BigMao: What bug?
<khelll> hello, i have updated packages in ubuntu, restarted and now i get console login, after i login i see: 0 pakcages can be updated. 0 updates are security updates. $
<share> ActionParsnip: do you know what is IONice?
<khelll> what shall i do?
<h4x0l2> helll... did you use synaptic to do this?
<BigMao> Pici, I use Xinerama for my 4-display setup.  The mouse gets stuck between screens, the system becomes completely unresponsive, and I have no choice but to hit the reset button
<ubuntunoobz> hey guys on ubuntu 10.10 how do u get rid of the login screen after the screen saver comes on?
<BigMao> Pici, I've been using Ubuntu since Dapper and this problem only appeared after I upgraded to Lucid
<Dekker3D> Hey all, I was just wondering: nVidia surround 2D, does it work on Ubuntu 10.10?
<Pici> BigMao: I should have clarified, which bug # ?
<sickn3ss> Can running with noapic acpi=off damage my laptop ?
<BigMao> Pici, ahh sorry :)
<BigMao> Bug # 570151.
<klemax> hey guys can you help me about network settings on ubuntu? i cant use wifi and ethernet connection
<share> ubuntunoobz: system > preferences > screensaver> uncheck lockscreen
<Dekker3D> Thinking of getting three identical screens soonish, but it'll be useless if that surround stuff doesn't work on Ubuntu
<khelll> i tried startx, but it failed. what should i do?
<ubuntunoobz> is unchecked but is still asks for password after being inactive
<shadeslayer> has anyone bridged a wifi and ethernet connection before here?
<h4x0l2> dekk... have you gotten 2 screens to function?
<shadeslayer> i have kubuntu and cant figure out how to do it
<h4x0l2> ubuntu... did you set up encryption?
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: What is the manufacturer and model of your video card?
<dauthiwarlord> wait dajhorn ...
<share> ubuntunoobz: did you try to logout and login again?
<ubuntunoobz> yes even a restart
<share> ubuntunoobz: maybe it's a bug?
<share> ubuntunoobz: im also using 10.10 and dont have that problem
<ubuntunoobz> it does the same thing on my d620 and my moms d600
<share> wait
<h4x0l2> UbuntuNoobz: Is disk encryption enabled via setup
<loculinux> ola
<share> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<khelll> why i don't get graphical interface after updating?? now i have only the console
<h4x0l2> helll... did you use synaptic?
<khelll> yes
<h4x0l2> got a cd?
<khelll> ya
<ubuntunoobz> no idea
<h4x0l2> input it, reboot with graphical off disk, check all video/security/system settings that way.
<shane4ubuntu> is there a way in linux to tell when a file was written to the disk, not the date it was modified, but when it was written to the disk?  Like a file installed today, how do I tell what was newly written to the disk?
<ActionParsnip> share: no idea mate, sorry
<riverfr0zen> Hi, I've created an upstart script on Lucid as /etc/init/my-job.conf. However, when I try to run: start my-job, I keep getting "start: Unknown job: my-job". Are there some other steps I need to take before upstart will see my startup script?
<share> input output nice
<dajhorn> shane4ubuntu: Maybe the file ctime is what you want.
<ActionParsnip> khelll: do you use an nvidia / ati video card?
<ActionParsnip> share: whats it do?
<shane4ubuntu> dajhorn: ok, how do I see that?  ctime filename?
<h4x0l2> ubuntunoobz, it sounds liuke this was enabled via setup to me. if it is integrated into ext4, i dont think you can shut it off without a reinstall
<khelll> actionparsnip, yes i do
<ubuntunoobz> damn
<Pici> BigMao: What version of xorg-server do you have on that computer? (What does apt-cache polixy xorg-server say)?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<shane4ubuntu> dajhorn: for example, I tried, ls -l and that shows the modification date.
<h4x0l2> then again, i never tried to shut it off, so it may be possible
<ActionParsnip> khelll: remove the driver in the terminal, then reboot to the open driver, then reinstall the proprietary driver
<dajhorn> shane4ubuntu: ls -c -lt
<khelll> actionparsnip, how do i do that?
<dajhorn> shane4ubuntu:   `man ls` has some commentary for ctime.
<shane4ubuntu> dajhorn: that is it exactly!  Thanks
<dajhorn> shane4ubuntu: Welcome.
<shane4ubuntu> dajhorn: I assume that ctime is creation time?
<khelll> actionparsnip, how to remove a driver
<ActionParsnip> khelll: dpkg -l | grep nvidia    or   dpkg -l | grep ati    et, remove the package which provides the driver, i'd websearch a little first but that will start you
<share> ActionParsnip: just found this article http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/17/why-arent-you-using-ionice-yet/
<dajhorn> shane4ubuntu: Yes.   ctime is creation,  a is access, and m is modification.
<dauthiwarlord> @dajhorn ... this is my mobo: SONY VGN-FZ series motherboard MBX-165 256MB video
<dauthiwarlord> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380183138966&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
<share> ActionParsnip: nice is for CPU ionice is related with the disk
<h4x0l2> dauth, idd wine function the install?
<shane4ubuntu> dajhorn: thanks for that tidbit!  I guess I really need to read the ls manpage. :)
<BigMao> Pici: The version number is 1:7.5+5ubuntu1
<Dr_Willis_> what is with simple-scan like taking 2 scans/moving the images around.. like its scanning 2 pages and trying to merge them
<m_fulder> hey
<m_fulder> I can't access my comp with a screen .. I get the error message "Wrong frequency" how can I change that :S ?=
<dauthiwarlord> @h40l2 sorry I didn't read you! ...
<Pici> BigMao: What version of Ubuntu is that?
<h4x0l2> http://esupport.sony.com/LA/perl/swu-list.pl?Change_Template=1&SelectOS=7&session_id=8eb84227068b763d291c2461db14900f&mdl=VGNFZ190FE
<dauthiwarlord> ohh kk ... I got it ...
<BigMao> Pici, I'm using Lucid (10.04 LTS)
<blinkyb> I remove Trash from panel by mistake, how can I bring it back?? it is the panel where it have multiple windows.
<h4x0l2> try an install of that in wine... i did that with my audio drivers, installed via wine, then reboot and it automagically worked... lol
<Dr_Willis_> blinkyb:  right clickm, add to panel
<dauthiwarlord> Look @h4x0l2 ... my gpu is dead ... with screen issues .. on real OS .. and on linux cant load with original drivers ...
<swim> The update information is outdated.  This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available.  Please update manually by clicking on this icon and then selecting 'Check for Updates'and check if some of the repositories fail.
<dauthiwarlord> and only works on linux with lxde or xorg with low stress video ...
<dauthiwarlord> so .. open drivers works fine ...
<dauthiwarlord> I just want to change screen resolution ...
<Pici> BigMao: Oh, right. Can you tell me what version this reponds with: apt-cache showsrc xorg-server | grep Version
<dauthiwarlord> xD
<dauthiwarlord> I only have 800 x 600
<dauthiwarlord> and lower
<dauthiwarlord> I wan more ... :3
<swim> this is what displays when i mouse over this caution box that has been popping up on my top panel: The update information is outdated.  This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available.  Please update manually by clicking on this icon and then selecting 'Check for Updates'and check if some of the repositories fail.
<h4x0l2> right, you may be able to do this if you run the driver through wine, then just use the sony interface for screen modifications
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: The maximum resolution on this computer is 1024x768.   Both of the nv and nvidia drivers should support this resolution without tweaking.
<ActionParsnip> dauthiwarlord: lxde is sweeet :)
<blinkyb> Dr_Willis_: I can't find "add to panel" the only place where I can find "Trash" is within any folder exactly on the side list along with other folders.
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: Did you delete the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as suggested earlier?
<dauthiwarlord> I don't have xorg.conf file .. xD
<h4x0l2> ^--- seconded
<ActionParsnip> dauthiwarlord: run: lspci | grep -i vga   use the output to find guides
<ahmet> test
<ahmet> bu ne la
<ahmet> :-)
<h4x0l2> your in ahmet
<ActionParsnip> dauthiwarlord: you can generate one in root recovery mode by running: Xorg -configure
<BigMao> Pici: Version: 1:7.5+5ubuntu1 \n Standards-Version: 3.8.4
<blinkyb> Dr_Willis_: yeah it worked. but how can I move it to top left corner??
<BigMao> Pici: I might have to answer the phone in a few minutes but I will be back.  I'll let you know when I have to go
<ActionParsnip> dauthiwarlord: you can then flesh the skeleton file out and get a better res
<kiwi_> linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic,   in what case would you install this package?
<blinkyb> Dr_Willis_: Thanks
<h4x0l2> Action, do you know any explaination why some drivers automagically work once it is installed via wine?
<Pici> BigMao: It looks like there are newer versions of xorg-server source (which would result in updated binaries) available in the repos.  1.7.6-2ubuntu7.4 is available in lucid-updates.  And This bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/563100 which has similar symptoms as yours seems to have been fixed somewhere in those releases.
<ActionParsnip> h4x0l2: once what is installed in wine?
<dauthiwarlord> lspci | grep -i vga
<dauthiwarlord> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GT] (rev a1)
<h4x0l2> ActionParsnip: i installed my audio drivers this way, and now even without wine running since the install it works
<dauthiwarlord> Xorg -configure
<dauthiwarlord> Fatal server error:
<dauthiwarlord> Server is already active for display 0
<dauthiwarlord> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<dauthiwarlord> 	and start again.
<FloodBot4> dauthiwarlord: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dauthiwarlord> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<dauthiwarlord> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<BigMao> Pici, I'll take a look.  :)  One moment.  Thanks for the help so far
<area51pilot> i uninstalled evolution, upon restart, i have a graphic desktop but no panels ... how do I get them back
<greenmang0_> OT - how to check system arch in windows xp ?
<ActionParsnip> h4x0l2: strange
<Pici> greenmang0_: ##windows
<Rick_Deckard> hey, i got a harddrive which normaly works with raid1. can i mount it without the second harddrive?
<ActionParsnip> dauthiwarlord: yes, thats why it needs doing in root recovey mode
<dauthiwarlord> can you give me steps ?
<h4x0l2> ActionParsnip: do you think it is possible to system auto-delegated it if it was recognized?
<ActionParsnip> dauthiwarlord: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<BigMao> Pici, I have to go, I'll be back
<Pici> BigMao: okay
<ActionParsnip> h4x0l2: possibly you got an update when you ran the command
<ubuntunoobz> ok guys i got a game cube game disk, and ubuntu 10.10 system spec are 945gm gpu  1.8ghz core 2duo 1gb ram is there an emulator that i can use to play the game?
<h4x0l2> ActionParsnip: I wondered this myself, seems Ubuntu has come a very long way...
<doriangrey> Hello i have a little prob on my ubuntu, few days ago the system bar (application places system) gone to the right side of the screen and i more like it when was in left side but i dont know how to make it come back to his original place, any help? thanks
<dajhorn> area51pilot: `gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel` at a terminal prompt, and reboot.
<dauthiwarlord> ActionParsnip: yes .. but what I do on recovery mode .. hhaaha xD
<area51pilot> doriangray: is there a little arrow in tone of the upper screen corners?
<greenmang0_> Pici: okies :)
<r000t_editsuite> Will this be enough to take all the weight off of the integrated graphics? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1520508&CatId=319
<Rick_Deckard> please help me :(
<h4x0l2> ubuntunoobz: yes, emulatorzone has many, get the windows versions, I have seen all work via wine
<dajhorn> r000t_editsuite: Nope.  Not even close.
<r000t_editsuite> ...
<Daniel_Rollt> Is the guy that was helping me with the No screen error still on?
<share> 18:34:42 < dajhorn> share: No.  If unrar isn't using all of your CPU, then it is probably limited by disk write speed.
<share> dajhorn: my disk is 1 TB, SATA 3 Gb/s, 64 MB Cache
<r000t_editsuite> Also, I heard ATI has really bad drivers for linux
<ubuntunoobz> emulator running an emulator? wont that be uber slow
<share> dajhorn: i think thats not the problem
<h4x0l2> no, I had n64 ocarina of time running no problem
<ActionParsnip> dauthiwarlord: whats so funny?
<dajhorn> r000t_editsuite: Your price point should be between $25-$50.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoobz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVLpyXShF4Y
<ubuntunoobz> yeah but my gpu is a bit slow...
<h4x0l2> you can always dumb-down the frame rate as well
<AH> how do i restore the desktop panels?
<ubuntunoobz> only 256 shared memory
<r000t_editsuite> I realize this machine will N E V E R play anything more than Portal (and I have a dedicated machine for that I'm on right now with a Quadro FX 4500 X2) I just want to be able to click a browser link and not have to wait 10 seconds for the sysem to unfreeze
<bastidrazor> !panels | AH
<ubottu> AH: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<h4x0l2> hows your swap setup
<dauthiwarlord> ActionParsnip: I didn't know steps for commands on recovery mode ... I know how to enter on recovery mode ! :P
<dajhorn> r000t_editsuite: You need at least a 6000 series card to get all of the modern video goodies, but the 6000 cards are falling out of nvidia-current support soon.
<r000t_editsuite> Define goodie
<AH> bastidrazor: do u know a key command to start term?
<dajhorn> r000t_editsuite: VDPAU.  Full compiz acceleration.
<r000t_editsuite> No game will run on this machine (It's Linux :p) and I have a machine I use for gaming. I don't even think compiz will be an option
<ActionParsnip> dauthiwarlord: its Xorg -configure   same as you ran before. There isn't an x server stinking up the place now so it should pass
<r000t_editsuite> All I want is the CPU to not be 50% on xorg whenever I'm using it
<Awwent> What would be preferable for an ubuntu server, 10.10 or 10.04 LTS? It's not a critical server by any means.
<r000t_editsuite> and I'm assuming xorg can run on the GPU
<ubuntunoobz> no idea lol
<dauthiwarlord> great thanx .. :D
<dauthiwarlord> be right back ... .3
<ubuntunoobz> in the bios it says on 8mb of video ram
<dajhorn> r000t_editsuite:  That is a bug in the xorg stack, not a hardware problem.
<ubuntunoobz> but my gpu should share up to 256.
<AH> is there a key cmd to start term?
<h4x0l2> ubuntunoobz: fk all, give it a try what have you got to lose?
<samsung> g
<swim> this is what displays when i mouse over this caution box that has been popping up on my top panel: The update information is outdated.  This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available.  Please update manually by clicking on this icon and then selecting 'Check for Updates'and check if some of the repositories fail.
<dajhorn> r000t_editsuite: Install the xorg stack from the ubuntu-swat x-updates PPA and the CPU usage will go down.
<r000t_editsuite> (Running crunchbang btw but it's based on debian like Ubuntu, so any problems like xorg you guys should be able to help with)
<r000t_editsuite> But if I can fix this with 0 money, that's awesome
<goltoof> AH, ctrl + alt + t
<greenmang0_> is it possible to install ubuntu 64bit on windows 32bit with cpu 64bit using wubi?
<AH> goltoof: thx!
<r000t_editsuite> greenman0_ that's what I'm doing now
<Awwent> What would be preferable for an ubuntu server, 10.10 or 10.04 LTS? It's not a critical server by any means.
<r000t_editsuite> Wubi just makes a special file in your windows drive
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoobz: onboard intel won't run great but it's worth a try just to try
<h4x0l2> 10.04
<r000t_editsuite> the bittage does not depend on windows or anything
<kotelette> how to rescue a file erasing by my fault
<kotelette> the trash is empty
<greenmang0> r000t_editsuite: ok thanks :)
<Pici> !undelete | kotelette
<ubottu> kotelette: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<r000t_editsuite> kotelette DO NOT MAKE ANY MORE FILEs
<r000t_editsuite> So it's not overwritten
<goltoof> so this localhost:631  thing is kind of an easter egg for me.  is there a listing of localhost ports and what they do?
<r000t_editsuite> close any programs tht might write temp files
<Awwent> h4x0l2: Ok, also, how much swap should I set up on a 768MB RAM box?
<r000t_editsuite> and also realize that there's a good chance that your file is gone, but recovery is still something to try
<kotelette> ok thak u man
<r000t_editsuite> (Use something like Dropbox so when you accidentally the whole file, you can go online and undelete it)
<AH> i run gconftool and it says no processes found, how do I get the panels restored?
<nb72> I have a generic *nix question about command line file manipulation (sed, awk).  Is this a good channel for that question or is there a better one?
<h4x0l2> awwent: theres a few more variables to cinsider... how much traffic, whats the mian purpose, and what type of network
<goltoof> area51pilot:   ATI?if my question makes any sense, i want to know if there are other browser-based configuration interfaces for ubuntu, like localhost:631, etc ?
<dajhorn> goltoof: Look at the /etc/services file, and then do a web search on the protocol name.
<bernardo>  I noticed that kubuntu use *a lot* of memory, propably because it has more underlining processes and daemons
<bernardo> is there a guide somewhere to strp off unwanted daemons from kunbuntu 10.10?
<bernardo> or to optimize performance?
<oldschool> mneptok are you around ?
<christhecoolboy> Hello all... :)
<goltoof> if my question makes any sense, i want to know if there are other browser-based configuration interfaces for ubuntu, like localhost:631, etc ?
<dajhorn> goltoof: The CUPS interface that you're looking at is somewhat unique.   Look at the webmin packages.
<bernardo> maybe try the "netbook" edition?
<r000t_editsuite> What does speech-dispatcher do and why is it eating a whole cpu core/
<christhecoolboy> I have a peice of Art that I quickly done and I would like to offer it to Ubuntu as a Desktop Background...
<goltoof> dajhorn:  o ok, that's what i thought.  i think it's handy making changes through a browser, is all
<christhecoolboy> It isnt amazing...
<tonechef> Does anyone know if the new version of ubuntu addressed the Macbook overheating issues?  I hate my apple more than justin bieber and need to get linux back on this thing
<christhecoolboy> But where would I put it?
<oldschool> hi anyone here know how to updrade filezilla on ubuntu desktop 8.4
<AH> how do i restore panels in gnome
<bernardo> ???
<dajhorn> AH: `gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel` at a terminal prompt, and reboot.
<commodore> Fuck you noobs
<commodore> df
<commodore> gdf
<commodore> g
<commodore> fdg
<r000t_editsuite> Woah bro
<FloodBot4> commodore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<commodore> dfg
<commodore> d
<h4x0l2> Awwent: Basic rule of thumb is to make your swap system near equal to the physical ram present. Leave some headroom in it if your will be using it for intensive projects.
<dauthiwarlord> I'm back ...
<dauthiwarlord> what's next Action*
<bernardo>  I noticed that kubuntu use *a lot* of memory, propably because it has more underlining processes and daemons
<r000t_editsuite> what makes us noobs?
<bernardo> is there a guide somewhere to strp off unwanted daemons from kunbuntu 10.10?
<ubuntunoobz> ok im giving it a try
<r000t_editsuite> Want to have a logical conversation, I'm game
<h4x0l2> ubuntunoobz: lemme know how it goes
<goltoof> r000t_editsuite:  he's gone
<r000t_editsuite> He never got kicked
<goltoof> r000t_editsuite:   he might be right though.. idk
<cdcdcdc> can I copy my home directory, reinstall with same username/password, then overwrite my new home with the old  get my old set-up back? can't find a straight answer on this one.
<raj_> hi
<AH> dajhorn: thx
<dajhorn> AH: Welcome.
<doriangrey> Hello i have a little prob on my ubuntu, few days ago the system bar (application places system) gone to the right side of the screen and i more like it when was in left side but i dont know how to make it come back to his original place, any help? thanks
<raj_> i have one problem in ubuntu 10.10 anybody there to clear
<greenmang0> cdcdcdc: you can do that
<cdcdcdc> greenmang0: thx
<christhecoolboy> I have an Idea for a boot Splash... Where would I place my Ideas?
<greenmang0> cdcdcdc: just make sure to restore the original ownership over the directories
<cdcdcdc> doriangrey: right click->unlock->move
<Islington> christhecoolboy:  link to your artwork?
<christhecoolboy> I havent done any artwork, Islington
<christhecoolboy> I have an Idea for one...
<ubuntunoobz> ok it open now how do i open the game? i cant find it in the cd place.
<raj_> i can open GLK-DOCK
<raj_> sory i caant o-DOCK
<cdcdcdc> greenmang0: copy with preserve owner/rights?
<h4x0l2> nothing shows up at all ubuntunoobz?
<Islington> christhecoolboy: well what did you plan to offer as a background?
<ubuntunoobz> nope
<greenmang0> cdcdcdc: yeah... i guess cp -a ... check man cp
<h4x0l2> hmm..
<h4x0l2> look the file up on doperomz
<christhecoolboy> Oh... I made a quick thing In GIMP...
<cdcdcdc> greenmang0: right  thnx
<christhecoolboy> Called it Wildlife
<jason> hello
<christhecoolboy> Its not really that good... But It's ok?
<r000t_editsuite> Hey that swat x-updates PPA is there anything like that for debian/crunchbang?
<doriangrey> cdcdcdc,  how to move?  drag and drop?
<Islington> christhecoolboy: I suggest submitting it to the ubuntu-artists group on deviantart
<AH> I ran the gconftool...rebooted...still no panels...any other ideas???
<christhecoolboy> OK...
<Islington> christhecoolboy: that way you can get some feedback on it
<christhecoolboy> Islington, where would I put my Idea about a bootloading splash
<christhecoolboy> ok
<Guest13121> is it working can some1 reply to hello
<christhecoolboy> My Idea is DIfferent than other bootloading splashes that I have saw...
<dauthiwarlord> Action is not here ... somebody can continue help me ? ... I already have xorg.conf.new on root directory .. i paste it ... :http://paste.ubuntu.com/536012/
<h4x0l2> guest, you are in
<Islington> christhecoolboy: I would suggest contacting/joing the ayatanna mailing list. that is where design decisions seem to be discussed.
<Party-boy> hello
<christhecoolboy> OK...
<Rick_Deckard> how can i use a GPT hardisk on my ubuntu live cd?
<christhecoolboy> where is that I ask?
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: Pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file too.
<AH> I ran the gconftool...rebooted...still no panels...any other ideas???
<philinux> AH: sudo debconf gnome-panel
<christhecoolboy> this is my first time wanting to work on Ubuntu
<Islington> christhecoolboy: https://launchpad.net/~ayatana
<Kindari|work> im getting really confused here. I had previously setup passwordless login to a remote server just fine. yesterday I changed my local password and since then i cant login without a password to my server. I regenerated my keys, copied them to the server, restarted ssh, gone through various troubleshooting instructions ive found online, etc. Every time it asks me for my password. If i disable password asking, it says invalid public k
<ranjan> hello, I was wondering if there is a way to build a debian package from many debian packages of a particular software. e.g If I have chromium-browser and its dependencies with me, can I build a deb package that has everything in it, rather than having to install different packages every time
<christhecoolboy> thanks
<AH> philinx: Cant exec gnome-panel, says no such file or directory
<Rick_Deckard> any idea?
<r000t_editsuite> Wait... crunchbang is based of xfce... but it's running xorg too..
<ewet> hi, i want to install a both encrypted windows 7 and ubuntu 10.4 dual-boot on my notebook. what is the best course of action for this? what is a good how-to?
<ubuntunoobz> so i cant find it in the cd tray with the emulator
<r000t_editsuite> Does xfce run on top of xorg?
<Islington> christhecoolboy: best of luck, come hang out  in ubuntu-artwork if you like, its generally pretty quiet
<AH> philinux:  Cant exec gnome-panel, says no such file or directory
<rigved> AH: you could reset the gnome settings to default. that way you would also get the gnome panels.
<sindegra> I'm on wireless in ubuntu and I can surf through firefox, but I empathy and evolution only can go online through the ethernet. If I am on wireless they don't connect. What gives?
<AH> rigved; how
<AH> I ran the gconftool
<ubuntunoobz> SOB the game is 900mb big..... ill try to get the cd to work..
<philinux> AH: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<h4x0l2> ubuntunoobz: the cd may have an encryption... i havn't messed with that on gamecube, only PS2. I wouldn't know what to tell you there. you can just download the game from a ROM website. I't aint stealing if you already own the game.
<christhecoolboy> I'm part of it...
<Ozark44> hey guys, I have a .gho ghost image file that I need to restore, is there a utiity I can use in ubuntu live cd to do this
<christhecoolboy> Does anyone know where I could get a copy of the Ubuntu Logo?
<sindegra> I'm on wireless in ubuntu and I can surf through firefox, but I empathy and evolution only can go online through the ethernet. If I am on wireless they don't connect. What gives?
<rigved> AH: sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<christhecoolboy> I wanna edit it and make a demo splash
<dauthiwarlord> Pasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536013/
<ferris_> christhecoolboy... google?
<h4x0l2> you could try a dvd rip program..
<Islington> christhecoolboy: join the Ubuntu-artwork channel, we can talk in there
<ubuntunoobz> i have to game on a cd but i already tryed that.. its 900mb big with my internet i could get it in oh 2 days
<rigved> AH: after running this command, just reboot.
<AH> rigved: ok
 * r-r slaps FloodBot4 around a bit with a large trout
<doriangrey> cdcdcdc, it dosent work for those items!  only for program icons but not for   " applications places system"
<klemax> I'm using Atheros AR8131 wired network card. as far as I see, it is not supported. how can i get it working?
 * h4x0l2 enjoys watching the festivities of r-r and floodbots cat fight.
 * r-r pokes FloodBot4 in the eye
<ranjan> hello, I was wondering if there is a way to build a debian package from many debian packages of a particular software. e.g If I have chromium-browser and its dependencies with me, can I build a deb package that has everything in it, rather than having to install different packages every time
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: You bought this part used on eBay.  It could be a dud part.
<dauthiwarlord> what that means ?
<dauthiwarlord> dud part* ?
<sindegra> I'm on wireless in ubuntu and I can surf through firefox, but empathy and evolution only can go online through the ethernet. If I am on wireless they don't connect. What gives?
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: Bad hardware.   The line in the log that matters is:  (EE) [drm] failed to open device
<h4x0l2> ubuntunoobz: i gotta jet, try ripping the cd with a DRM DVD ripper, it might have thew right security bypass built in.
<ubuntunoobz> ..
<ubuntunoobz> kk
 * r-r kills FloodBot4
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: This error is FAQ'd here:   http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/TroubleShooting#Xorgfailstostartwith.22.28EE.29.5Bdrm.5Dfailedtoopendevice.22
<ubuntunoobz> but my computer dont even find the cd..
<goltoof> a
<goltoof> b
<h4x0l2> right, if it is security encoded it wont
<dauthiwarlord> dajhorn: if u didn't notice ... have gpu issues ... because fail ...
<goltoof> c
<goltoof> d
<goltoof> e
<FloodBot4> goltoof: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> goltoof: please stop.
<dauthiwarlord> I don't want to repair it ...
<h4x0l2> you need to bypass that
<dauthiwarlord> just using with open driver ...
<dauthiwarlord> and make more bigger resolution screen.
<ubuntunoobz> k
<h4x0l2> try searching gamecube cd install linux
<goltoof> Pici,  sorry.. just had to be sure
 * r-r SWEARS AT FloodBot4
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: Then you're wasting our time.   Bad hardware is not worthwhile.
<AH> rigved: ran the cmd...rebooted, noticed visual chanes, but NO panels are showing.  When I right click on desktop to change the desktop...system does nothing. Any suggestions
<dauthiwarlord> ok thanx
<Pici> r-r: Please stop that too.
<goltoof> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ranjan> hello, I was wondering if there is a way to build a debian package from many debian packages of a particular software. e.g If I have chromium-browser and its dependencies with me, can I build a deb package that has everything in it, rather than having to install different packages every time
<rigved> AH: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
 * r-r  
<rigved> AH: this is how it's supposed to work
<dajhorn> ranjan: Not easily.  Your packaging kung-fu would need to be very strong.
<philinux> AH: Try the guest user does it work. If so you might be better creating a new admin user and copying your stuff over.
<rigved> AH: did you make some other changes to your settings recently?
<sindegra> I'm on wireless in ubuntu and I can surf through firefox, but empathy and evolution only can go online through the ethernet. If I am on wireless they don't connect. Anyone got any ideas?
<rigved> AH: yes, you could do that too
<dajhorn> sindegra: Start by checking the proxy settings in Empathy and Evolution.
<goltoof> sindegra:  sounds like firewall issues, more than anything
<AH> rigved: let me check...all i did was remove Evolution.  It had some issues
<r-r> !guidelines
<r-r> !guidedog
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sindegra> dajhorn: it has no proxies. I checked.
<sindegra> goltoof: firewall of my isp?
<ranjan> dajhorn, what tool should I be using ?
<ranjan> dpkg ?
<badger32d> sindegra, are you on your home network or on a corporate / school network?
<r-r> !tourguide
<dajhorn> sindegra: Then check for firewalling like goltoof suggested.
<AH> rigved: it does look reset but seems like there are some issues like I said, no panels, cannot modify desktop etc.
<rigved> AH: ok. it's very tightly bundled. sometimes auto-removes stuff that is important
<goltoof> sindegra:  of the router, or the os..  have you made any iptables changes?
<philinux> AH: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sindegra> goltoof: no iptables changes. am on a school public wireless network.
<r-r> ! 
<dajhorn> ranjan: Why do you want to rebundle chromium?  Doing this could be a few hours of packaging work.
<AH> rigved: i agree
<badger32d> thats why, sindegra. I almost bet that everything but 80 is filtered
<goltoof> sindegra:  some ports (25 110, etc) aren't working on your wireless interface... my assumption
<badger32d> on the wifi at least - I've seen it before
<ranjan> dajhorn, actually i want to rebundle amarok
<goltoof> sindegra:   oh.. a school network... maybe that explains it
<badger32d> email usually goes over 25 ( smtp ) and chat - it all depends on the client, but I've seen that filtered out too.
<sindegra> goltoof: how would I be able to check if a port is open?
<dauthiwarlord> dajhorn: one question ... I used riplinux ... with live mode ... and gives me 1024 x 768
<dauthiwarlord> ???
<goltoof> sindegra:    nmap   ;)
<badger32d> lol @ goltoof - that was my suggestion...
<AH> philinux: will try that now...other user accounts have same issue...no panel/menu
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: Dunno.  This is the #ubuntu support channel.  You said earlier that you're trying to use bad hardware, so you're unlikely to get additional help.
<sindegra> badger32d: might be the case that only 80 works. but I damn will want to be sure that my wireless is functioning properly.
<Rick_Deckard> how can i force my ubuntu to mount a partation of a gpt harddisk?
<goltoof> sindegra:  a good indication is if you've had this problem on other networks
<r000t_editsuite> Wow... the people in #debian are.... wow
<Rick_Deckard> *partition
<badger32d> sindegra - check another network, such as starbucks and see.
<dajhorn> ranjan: Why do you want to rebundle Amarok?
<dauthiwarlord> dajhorn: sorry about last post ... is hard to follow u ... with lower resolutions ... but really I want to add more ress ... this distro completes what a died laptop should didn't do with other distros ...
<dauthiwarlord> help me .. :(
<badger32d> also, if it *is* the school network, try checking this out: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html  -- if you have a *nix computer on another network you can connect to
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord:  Bad Hardware -> No Help.
<fundus> hi. whats the default encryption used on the ubuntu alternate install cd? LUKS or loop-aes?
<Kage|VNC> Can someone help me?
<dajhorn> fundus: LUKS
<badger32d> fundus - pretty sure its still LUKS
<goltoof> !ask | Kage|VNC
<ubottu> Kage|VNC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ogennadi> Hey all. I'm trying to install mongodb from natty (http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/mongodb) on my maverick server. But running this command "sudo apt-get install mongodb=1:1.6.3-1ubuntu1" keeps giving me version-not-found. Anyone know how to get around this?
<fundus> dajhorn: thanks
<fundus> badger32d: thanks
<dajhorn> fundus: eCryptFS if you choose the per-user option.  Welcome.
<fundus> was it always LUKS?
<Guest852> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rick_Deckard> any idea? i really need help please :)
<badger32d> been LUKS since I started in 7x
<fundus> badger32d: sweet, thanks
<dajhorn> fundus: LUKS was sorta-kinda-mostly an enhancement of the loop driver.
<saliak1> I'm trying to do a network install of xubuntu 10.04.  All i could find as far as netboot images was http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/.  is there no netboot image for xubuntu?
<fundus> right, i guessed it was LUKS but wasnt sure
<Kage|VNC> I have compressed some important files with "md5sum" and I can't seem to find the arguement to uncompress them... I tried -d but it says "md5sum: invalid option -- d"
<AH> philinux: thx for the last suggestion...have what I need now
<fundus> Kage|VNC: youre joking?
<philinux> AH: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel may be enough
<Kage|VNC> fundus, what?
<Dice-Man> md5sum is a compression format ?!
<fundus> Kage|VNC: you cant compress files with md5
<hendrikus> how can we make a edubuntu - Ubuntu instal on a server so wich can be opend in a webbrowser such as the edubuntu Live Web?
<badger32d> I occasionally compress files with SHA1, but never MD5sum...
<dajhorn> Kage|VNC: md5sum is not a compression program like zip.
<badger32d> ;)
<philinux> AH: sorted then
<Dice-Man> Kage|VNC, stop trolling
<ranjan> dajhorn, i want to have it in one package so that i can use my previous packages of amarok.
<fundus> Kage|VNC: it only generates hash sums
<salat> hey..i want to change my empathy theme..but if i select a other theme, nothing happens...
<salat> why?:D
<dajhorn> ranjan: You'll have dependency hell.  It won't work.  A better solution would be to compile the older Amarok for whatever libraries you have on the target computer.
<r000t_editsuite> Kage if we could fit gigs into that little hash, the world would be a much better place
<erUSUL> Dice-Man: probably trolling
<Kage|VNC> fundus, whats a hash sum?  its a unique string that respesents data right?  so its a compression?
<goltoof> Kage|VNC:  what did you "really" use to compress your important files?
<AH> either way Philinux...the suggestion worked. I can get config back to what it needs to be fairly quick
<Dice-Man> erUSUL, yeah probably
<goltoof> Kage|VNC:   what's the file extension?
<philinux> AH: Good job. TRy not to fiddle too much ;)
<fundus> Kage|VNC: try: echo "1" | md5sum
<badger32d> I use sha1 to compress all my sql backups. Restoring them is a pain in the butt though... ;)
<Kage|VNC> lol... so seriosuly how do I revert a MD5 hash?
<Kage|VNC> goltoof, its .md5
<goltoof> o_0
<janolap1> Hi, I need help on ubuntu 10.10 to setup snmpd
<dajhorn> ranjan:   Find the DSC file for the older version of Amarok that you want, use `dget` on it, and then do a `dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc`.   YMMV.
<goltoof> badger32d:   what for?
<Kage|VNC> goltoof, I did:   cat Paper.odt | md5sum > Paper.odt.md5
<AH> philinux...Im building my Linux admin skills....as long as I dont destroy hardware, its just a learning experience.
<Kage|VNC> goltoof, same way you use gzip
<AH> Windows got old after 10 yrs
<AH> as an admin
<ken__> irc.freenode.net
<badger32d> wait, huh? Can we please stop this MD5 stupidity? ehh? What was your question goltoof, I was afk
<ogennadi> HI all, anyone know the deb repository URL for natty packages?
<Kage|VNC> fundus, lol?  Why is the output longer then the input?
<goltoof> Kage|VNC:   well i don't knwo off the top of my head... but just as long as you know,  md5 is not a compression algorithm.. it's a hashing algorithm
<Kage|VNC> fundus, with that command
<ranjan> dajhorn,thnk u
<ranjan> dajhorn, i will try
<dajhorn> ranjan: Welcome.
<goltoof> badger32d:   why do you use SHA1 for sql backups?
<Kage|VNC> goltoof, what do you mean its not a compression algorythm?  did I loose my data?
<badger32d> Oh, sorry man - sarcasm
<ogennadi> Lemme rephrase. I'm trying to install packages from natty on my maverick server. What is the url for natty packages and where can I find that URL in future?
<badger32d> Kage - please stop. MD5 will *not* compress files. Period. If you are serious, then you seriously need to check my friend www.google.com before you come in here asking questions like that.
<RayGalinato> Hello, I like to disable mouse acceleration by using "xset m 0 0". My question is, where can I put this so that it gets set by default upon login / startup?
<goltoof> Kage|VNC:   it really sounds like you could use some time in the google corner.. if you're going to compress/decompress something, choose your compression method wisely
<badger32d> goltoof - SHA1 is another hashing algorithm - I was being sarcastic. I generally use gzip for my backups.
<goltoof> badger32d:  lol.. k thanks for making me feel dumb, i really needed that
<BigMao> Hi Pici, I'm back. :)
<goltoof> badger32d:  yeah i use gzip for my backups too  :P
<badger32d> RayGalintao, did you make that into a script? check out rc-update via google
<area51pilot> AH is now: area51pilot
<badger32d> goltoof, no worries. I'm just a crypto geek. Hashing is a interesting world
<dajhorn> ogennadi: Look at the prevu package.   Don't install natty packages directly on a maverick system.
<salat> someone got a clue why my empathy themes dont work?
<BigMao> Pici, you mentioned that there is an updated version of Xorg on the repository in lucid-updates.  I have that line enabled in my /etc/apt/sources.list, but it doesn't automatically download and install the updates.  Do I have to install the package manually?
<badger32d> salat - what theme?
<msergiu80> hello
<ogennadi> dajhorn: Could you give me a link to the prevu package? I'm trying to install mongodb 1.6.3 which is available in natty but not maverick...
<msergiu80> need some help
<salat> badger32d: all themes dont work..
<manhunter> hello,will ubuntu be a rolling release distro ,http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/ubuntu-becoming-rolling-release-distro.html
<dajhorn> ogennadi: `apt-get install prevu`
<Pici> BigMao: If you do an apt-get update and then run apt-cache policy , does it look like there is a newer version available?
<badger32d> gotta be more specific - how did you install / pick one theme
<salat> badger32d: i installed a theme but and it doesnt work and the standard themes dont work either
<ogennadi> dajhorn: Thanks a lot :)
<dajhorn> ogennadi: Welcome.
<badger32d> hmm, hold on a sec salat - checking something out
<dauthiwarlord> dajhorn: Please ... can you still help me to achieve my goal .. :( ??
<dajhorn> dauthiwarlord: No.   Maybe somebody else will help you.   I dislike troubleshooting bad/flakey/defective/broken hardware.
<dauthiwarlord> dajhorn: Ok thnx 4 all your help.
<ranjan> dajhorn, sorry to bother u again, should i dpkg.
<ranjan> dajhorn, should i use dpkg
<bahamas> if i want to extract a .tar.bz2 archive, is the command tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2 correct?
<dauthiwarlord> yes
<dauthiwarlord> is correct
<goltoof> bahamas:  yup
<dajhorn> ranjan: No.  You need the development tools to build software packages.   Things like devscripts, build-essential, debhelper.
<erUSUL> bahamas: should work;
<dajhorn> ranjan: You'll probably need to go through the Debian packaging tutorial to get a working result.
<bahamas> ok, thanks guys
<salat> badger32d: oh they work...just thought  they would change the whole ui and not just the chat window
<BigMao> Pici, when I run apt-cache policy | grep -i xorg, there is nothing.  Does that mean there are no new versions available?
<ranjan> dajhorn, ok.
<badger32d> ahh, well cool. good luck salat
<BigMao> Pici, I run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade pretty regularly - so if there is an updated package out there, it probably isn't accessible via normal updates
<Pici> BigMao: er, no, sorry I must have given you the wrong command. Try: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<BigMao> Installed: 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.4
<BigMao> Same for Candidate:
<ranjan> dajhorn, i was thinking it will easy but doesn't seems to be.
<BigMao> So it doesn't look like there is a newer version
<aknagi> Can anyone recommend a graphical tool for me to convert an avi to a dvd video?
<dajhorn> ranjan: An alternative is to put your old software into a virtual machine.
<BigMao> Pici, I last experienced the crash yesterday, so my hunch is that I am still getting the bug with this version of xserver-xorg-core
<smw> how can I make samba show symbolic links? When I open a dir with a link, it does not show the link. I have follow symlinks and wide links enabled.
<Pici> BigMao: Hm.. Looks like it.
<Somelauw> Okay, here is what happened.
<goltoof> aknagi: good question, i can't.. but be sure to search through the software center as i imagine there are a few
<Somelauw> Suddenly my screen turned black.
<Somelauw> I saw some characters like kkkkkkkkk flying by.
<Somelauw> Then I got back to the gnome login screen.
<Keyboardx86> Hello everyone
<Somelauw> I was like: What on earth is happening with this computer?
<oldschool> aknagi try devede or Arista Transcoder
<BigMao> I guess this brings me back to the original question, if the fix for the related bug (563100) doesn't completely fix this bug (570151), is there some way to increase the priority of 570151 or get a developer to pay more attention to it?
<tobiassjosten> Isn't it enough to place a init script in /etc/init.d to have it autostart when the machine boots? Like MySQL. If it's in there, shouldn't it always start?
<Somelauw> But I think there was a problem with gnome.
<dajhorn> smw: The client needs to mount the Samba share as CIFS, not SMB.
<hudnix> All of a sudden fspot crashes whenever I try to import photos, even when I specify an empty directory as the source.
<Somelauw> Do you understand?
<msergiu80> hello
<smw> dajhorn, so nautilus can not see it but windows can?
<aknagi> goltoof: Thanks, anyway.
<msergiu80> somebody can help me with an apache problem
<msergiu80> ?
<aknagi> oldmanstan: Thanks, will do.
<ranjan> dajhorn, if you please tell me how i m suppose to do that.
<dajhorn> ranjan: Do what?
<smw> dajhorn, I am using smb:// in nautilus
<smw> dajhorn, how can I do it?
<dajhorn> smw: Does `smbclient` see the links?
<Rovanion> I seem unable to fetch the indexfiles of http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release. Is the server down?
<smw> dajhorn, yep :-\
<Rovanion> Good, then it's not my fault :P
<dajhorn> smw: You have a hidden directory $HOME/.gvfs -- cd into it and check whether the links appear there.
<yoost> I'm experimenting with kubuntu and I did something do my bottom panel it seems, now when I minimize windows I can't see them in the panel, anyone know how to fix this?
<smw> dajhorn, they are there; they are red; they give permission denied
<toodles> hello
<dajhorn> smw: Okay.  This is probably a not-Samba problem.
<toodles> is there a way i can get a user to bind to a network address without having root?
<smw> ok
<dajhorn> smw: Especially if smbclient and Windows clients can see the links and use them.
<smw> dajhorn, I will test it on a windows machine, brb
<shmup> tar -czf minecraft-$(date +"&%Y%m%d).tar.gz minecraft
<shmup> there is nothing wrong with that, right?
<shmup> it's just sitting there.. i assume still compressing
<shmup> been waiting a minute, though
<Pici> shmup: you have a & in that date command where none should be.
<shmup> oh ~.~ hm
<dajhorn> toodles: Regular users can bind processes to ports greater than 1023.   Only root processes can open ports less than 1024.
<shmup> Pici, so we could assume that if I remove that all is well?
<smw> dajhorn, nope. It is a samba problem.
<toodles> dajhorn: yeah, i understand, but there's a game that requires access to the network interface before it even starts to bind (sorry i didnt clarify this)
<toodles> and it will only work during root
<toodles> since the game is made for windows.. they usually just use run as administrator
<Pici> shmup: Sure. You may want to add a -v on your tar command if you want to be extra sure that its doing something.
<dajhorn> toodles: Which game?  Are you running it in Wine or CrossOver?
<dsv> i'm booted 2.6.32-26-generic and my wifi stopped working. broadcom STA here. any ideas?
<toodles> in wine, need for speed underground 2
<toodles> need the adapters for LAN capability
<smw> dajhorn, on windoes it said permission denied
<dajhorn> smw: Is the Samba server a domain member, or using something like NTACLS?
<smw> dajhorn, not that I know of
<smw> dajhorn, not sure what NTACLS is
<shmup> Pici, even adding f, giving me -cvzf .. it just sits there.
<dajhorn> smw NTACLs are Windows-style permissions.   Different than what you get with chmod.
<smw> dajhorn, ah
<dajhorn> toodles: Look at the privbind package.   If that doesn't work, then you'll need to try something like a jail or chroot.
<shmup> Pici, nvm sorry. Got it. ;x
<Pici> shmup: okay :)
<shmup> I removed the date.
<shmup> And it was done instantly.
<shmup> So I just have to assume something was wrong with the format.
<dajhorn> smw: You've got me stumped.  Maybe pastebin a directory listing from smbclient.
<dieciuno> ciao
<smw> dajhorn, I have been doing some debugging
<smw> dajhorn, "Share 'media' has wide links and unix extensions enabled. These parameters are incompatible. Wide links will be disabled for this share."
<oldschool> hi anyone know how to upgrade filezilla on a ubuntu desktop 8.4 hardy
<BostX> hi all
<smw> dajhorn, so, I disabled wide links. Now I have the same problem and get "connect to service media initially as user nobody (uid=65534, gid=65534)"
<smw> hi BostX
<dieciuno> hi bostX
<dajhorn> smw: You're getting that because your client is connecting anonymously.   It isn't a problem if you want to allow guest connections.
<smw> dajhorn, I want to connect anonymously :-)
<jinjonboo> guys, what RAID system is that it has NO redundancy?
<erUSUL> jinjonboo: raid0
<dieciuno> do you have a list?
<smw> dajhorn, this is my public readonly share
<littlejoey> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dajhorn> smw: Wide links allow you to link outside of the path=/MyStuff tree.  This is usually a security risk, so everything defaults to preventing it.   An easy fix would be to copy or hardlink everything into the media share.
<jinjonboo> erUSUL: thanks
<yoost> I read that you can use a KDE Theme Manager for kubuntu themes, is that installed by default?
<dieciuno> !raid
<jinjonboo> erUSUL: sorry my indiscretion, but you really sure right? this is for a test :P
<smw> dajhorn, I hate hardlinks :-\
<ubuntunoobz> whats a program that can tell me how much % my card is connected to the tower
<erUSUL> jinjonboo: wikipedia should be able to confim as many other resources in the web
<_Techie_> using the catalyst control centre from FGLRX i cannot enable my third screen, only my DVI and DP, not my DVI-VGA
<jinjonboo> erUSUL: sure, of course:) thanks for the help :)
<smw> dajhorn, 75GB is a little bit much to copy...
<dieciuno> irc.blacksailer.org
<BostX> guys, I have a laptop without DVD mechanics and bootable win7 CD and I'd like to run win7 on ubuntu virtual-box. Has anyone an idea how to get it there?
<dajhorn> smw: What is outside of the \media share that you want to include?   Something like a torrent folder?
<_jesse_> BostX: rip it a computer that does have a drive
<_jesse_> and create an image
<blup> i'm having trouble with the latest ubuntu version... i installed it on my new dell xps, and if i unplug the power chord, 1-5m later it freezes and i have to do a hard reboot. am i missing a driver, or what else could be causing this?
<smw> dajhorn, yep. exactly
<area51pilot> !evolution
<Somelauw_> Hey
<realeyes> Hey guys. Does anyone think Meerkat should have a firewall or something installed on it post-installation?
<Somelauw_> My ubuntu seems to be very unstable
<ubuntunoobz> can any1 tell me what program can tell me how much % my internet is connected? cause the only ubuntu has dont refresh
<Somelauw_> It freezes a lot
<BostX> _jesse_, uhm... but is there a program to rip CD to USB?
<smw> realeyes, not for a desktop, no
<_jesse_> BostX: there are programs to rip to a .iso file which you can copy to a USB drive
<Somelauw_> It's even the reason I just logged out, because my computer froze and I had to reboot it.
<dajhorn> smw:  Client side, things like XBMC can coalesce several CIFS shares into one logical point.   Server side,  you'll probably need to do some tricks, like a union mount.
<Somelauw_> It didn't freeze that often when I was still using ubuntu 10.4
<realeyes> smw: thanks.
<Somelauw_> And it also doesn't freeze that often when I use (evil) windows.
<littlejoey> blup: it might be related to your graphics driver according to something I've read on ubuntu forums
<area51pilot> my Evolution Calendar meeting requests freeze up y system temp after most recent system update. Any ideas where to begin. Have completely removed and reinstalled Evolution, same isue
<dajhorn> smw:  Of you could set the unix extensions = off  and try wide links = on again.
<littlejoey> blup: I read it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463355
<blup> littlejoey: do you remember the thread?
<blup> littlejoey: thanks
<smw> dajhorn, I am doing this because xbmc could not recognize tvshow/tvshowS01-S05/tvshowS01/tvshowS01E01
<BostX> _jesse_, well seems like Startup Disc Creator might be able to do it.... unbelievable
<_Techie_> i need help, i am having trouble setting up my third display of my crossfireX 5770's using the FGLRX
<dieciuno> list
<smw> dajhorn, I will try that
<littlejoey> blup: they basically tell you to download the latest version of your graphics driver
<_jesse_> BostX: well that is a bit different than what you want, you just want the image to install into the virtual machine, you don't want to install it to the computer
<blup> littlejoey: i believe i already did that :(
<smw> dajhorn, I would like to remove that intermediary folder, but I can't because rtorrent would complain
<blup> littlejoey: but yea, i suspect it's still a graphics card problem.. i'll keep searching in that direction
<_jesse_> BostX: what operating system will you be using to rip the DVD ?
<littlejoey> blup: what is your graphics card, and what driver do you have for it?
<smw> dajhorn, so, all I need to do is make a few symlinks. easy... right? lol
<BostX> _jesse_, ubuntu :)
<_jesse_> BostX: :) you should just be able to use brasero to create the image then
<_jesse_> you want a .iso file when you're done
<dajhorn> smw: Remember that smbd must be able to traverse the link dereference.   Eg:   If the link contains /home/foo/bar, then smbd must have permissions to read /, /home, and /home/bar.   Same goes for relative links.  The '..' needs to be readable by smbd.
<BostX> _jesse_, hmm... right
<smw> dajhorn, yeah, I made sure that all worked out
<Somelauw> Hi is ubuntu 10.10 much less stable than ubuntu 10.4?
<_jesse_> BostX: so start it up and hit '1:1' copy
<smw> Somelauw, works for me
<ElNota> Somelauw: It's different, instead of stable programms, new ones
<Somelauw> Since for me, it crashes a lot.
<ElNota> Somelauw: But it's great for me
<blup> littlejoey: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, and i installed the driver from the driver manager (ATI/AMD propietary FGLRX graphics driver)
<Somelauw> Very often it just hangs without leaving any traces in the syslog or anywhere.
<littlejoey> blup: ok now I have more info to help you :), let's see what the forums have to say
<BostX> _jesse_, well well well... I'm looking forward to see if it works on the target notebook
<blup> littlejoey: thanks a lot
<ubuntunoobz> how can i see my internet connection %?
<ubuntunoobz> ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntunoobz> besides moving my mouse over the icon...
<cozzen> anyone has a good list of relativly new native linux games?
<_jesse_> BostX: let me know :)
<karthick87> How to replace default video player??
<ubuntunoobz> easy
<ubuntunoobz> what video player u want?
<karthick87> vlc
<ubuntunoobz> default is totem
<ubuntunoobz> ubuntu version?
<karthick87> I need vlc
<karthick87> 10.04
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: its in the repo
<ubuntunoobz> application software manager
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1998 kB, installed size 4508 kB
<ubuntunoobz> search vlc
<Dice-Man> sudo apt-install vlc
<ubuntunoobz> or sudo apt-install vlc
<littlejoey> blup: I still didn't find the right post for you... still looking
<Jaziek> can anyone help me with an install problem I'm having?
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: apt-install isn't a command ;)
<Dice-Man> arf
<Dice-Man> typing fail
<Dice-Man> apt-get install
<ubuntunoobz> lol
<marel> How can I open a file X with gedit in a new window, not terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ubuntunoobz> sudo apt-get install vlc >.<
<ubuntunoobz> lol bad part is i did the same thing
<Jaziek> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it is not letting me get past the username creation stage
<Jaziek> like, its just stuck. I can't press forward to carry on installing
<BostX> _jesse_, :) but it's gonna take me a while...
<ActionParsnip> marel: gedit filename ,will run gedit and open the file
<karthick87> I have already installed vlc,what i want is i need vlc as my default video player
<ubuntunoobz> jaziek have u filled every thing out?
<Jaziek> yep
<Jaziek> ticks next to everything
<Quinn> hello?
<ubuntunoobz> find a movie right click and go to properties karthick87
<blup> littlejoey: thanks, if not i'll keep searching in that direction... do you know where i could find linux graphics card drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Jaziek: use only lowercase letters in the username
<Quinn> Erm I need desbrate help!
<littlejoey> blup: wait I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/662998
<marel> ActionParsnip, the problem is that this command you've specified opens gedit in terminal, which means untill I close gedit I can't do anything else in terminal..
<karthick87> ubuntunoobz: oke
<ubuntunoobz> go to open with tab after that a pick the player
<Jaziek> ah, that fixed it, thanks
<Jaziek> ...why can't you use upper case?
<ubuntunoobz> and*
<ActionParsnip> marel: then suffix with an ampersand
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: you can do `iwlist ra0 scanning` to see percentages for all networks
<littlejoey> blup: sure on the ATI website for instance, try to see if there is a more recent version
<ActionParsnip> Jaziek: its a known bug
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: replacing 'ra0' with oyur wifi interface
<ubuntunoobz> omg ty _jesse
<Quinn> Hello?
<_jesse_> hi Quinn
<ubuntunoobz> hi quinn
<ActionParsnip> marel: gedit filename &
<_jesse_> !ask | Quinn
<ubottu> Quinn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntunoobz> _jesse interface dont support scanning
<Quinn> Hi, erm I don't quite know whats wrong with my laptop
<ubuntunoobz> state the problem
<ActionParsnip> Quinn: give as many details as possible
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: are you sure you supplied the correct name? your wifi interface should support scanning :P
<marel> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<ubuntunoobz> kk
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: you can actually just leave the inteface out and do `iwlist scanning` to see it all
<Quinn> My laptop refuses to re-install windows using windows xp boot disk
<ActionParsnip> marel: if you aren't the owner you can run: gksudo gedit filename & ,to run gedit with elevated access
<_jesse_> Quinn: how is that an ubuntu problem?
<ubuntunoobz> this is linux help not windows.  /join #windows
<ActionParsnip> !windows | Quinn
<ubottu> Quinn: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Quinn> well I had a similar problem before and I got help here and Ubuntu caused the problem in the first place
<littlejoey> ActionParsnip: I noticed that sudo gedit doesn't work anymore... I should try it with gksudo, do you know why though?
<_jesse_> Quinn: Ubuntu couldn't prevent you from reinstalling Windows
<ubuntunoobz> quinn i know the problem!!!! its windows thats what!!
<ActionParsnip> Quinn: ubuntu activities do not impact windows installations
<_jesse_> Quinn: You but the disk in and boot from it, grub doesn't even load by that point
<Quinn> I attempt to install windows by earasing with hdd with the disk and then my laptop randomly shuts off
<_jesse_> so there isn't anyway Ubuntu could affect that
<Fapton_Calcon> Has anyone successfully gotten the MSN certificates for Pidgin to work on 10.10? Can't seem to fix it permanently.
<ActionParsnip> littlejoey: sudo doesn't setup the environment right and you will screw the ownership of .ICEauthority if you do
<ubuntunoobz> _jesse is there a place i can see my internet %?
<code_astronomer> Fapton_Calcon: I have
<Quinn> it tries to install windows and gets to about 6% and dies
<ActionParsnip> Fapton_Calcon: try the one on the pidgin ppa
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: `iwlist scanning` shows it to you, it's under 'Quality'
<dajhorn> Fapton_Calcon: Upgrade from the PPA, or install the new MSN certification like the bug report describes.
<ActionParsnip> Quinn: that's offtopic here. Try ##windows
<Roasted_> I just delted about a gig from a folder I created under root - named /share. Yet the space didnt come back as use-able, but the files I deleted are gone and not in the trash. What gives?
<Fapton_Calcon> I upgraded from the PPA, yet the problem persists.
<_jesse_> Quinn: that is a Windows problem then, you might just have a bad disk, but ask them to be sure
<ubuntunoobz> cause i made a server and im moving the usb air card around to increase my signal but i cant find a place that tell me the % and keeps refreashing it
<littlejoey> ActionParsnip: does that mean I shouldn't use sudo at all? or just not with gnome GUI's such as gedit?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: try an fsck in livecd
<ppds> rebonsoir ai je reussi mon passage a ubuntu , suis je revenu sur le bon irc ,
<dajhorn> Fapton_Calcon: Did you restart?  The process could be in the tray.
<Quinn> ok thanks
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, :(
<Fapton_Calcon> Yes, I've restarted.
<littlejoey> ppds: yes but this one is in English :)
<code_astronomer> Fapton_Calcon: where did you put the files?
<Roasted_> I really dont think booting to a live cd each time I dont get the space I should have is the answer.
<ActionParsnip> littlejoey: sudo is fine for command line commands like apt-get,cp,mv stuff like that
<ppds> je pense pas c'est un salon anglais
<littlejoey> oh ok thanks
<ppds> si quelqu'un parle  français ,
<blup> littlejoey: thanks again
<_jesse_> littlejoey: you can use gksudo for graphical applications, but don't run gui's as root unless you *need* to
<ppds> je cherche a allez dans irc ubuntu
<dajhorn> !fr | ppds
<ubottu> ppds: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubuntunoobz> _jesse i need something that keeps updating its self
<littlejoey> blup: did anything work? or not yet?
<ActionParsnip> littlejoey: you can use gksudo (kdesu in kde) for both if you like but you use those for nautils,gedit,kate etc
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: I see, I can't think of anything like that off the top of my head
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | littlejoey
<ubottu> littlejoey: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Fapton_Calcon> code_astronomner: ~/.purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers/
<ubuntunoobz> cause im moving my air card around and im trying to increase my connection to the tower _jesse
<ppds> ubottu,  ok mais comment je viens de migrer de windows sur ubuntu ert j'ai installer xchat et je ne sais comment faire , merci pour l'aide
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<littlejoey> ok _jesse_ and ActionParsnip: thanks! I didn't know that, I like this channel
<code_astronomer> Fapton_Calcon: you need to put them in /usr/share/purple/ca-certs/
<ubuntunoobz> it tells me the % when i move my mouse over th icon but it does not update its self
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: yeah I understand that, the best I can do is just to say move it and run the command, move and run the command :P
<ActionParsnip> littlejoey: shared knowledge makes the community smarter and stronger
<ubuntunoobz> ...
<littlejoey> yup :)
<rww> ppds: #ubuntu-fr for French. This channel is English-only.
<ppds> merci
<ubuntunoobz> isnt there a wigit that tells me the % of my internet?
<Fapton_Calcon> code_astronomer: Thanks, but I'm still not sure why the PPA didn't fix that issue :/
<Roasted_> wee wee!
<Ubuntuguy> I need help
<ppds> je vous laisse bye
<Ubuntuguy> My ubuntu 10.10 keep showing recovery menu
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: that sort of thing is so dynamic that the wifi card doesn't instantly know
<littlejoey> blup: can you update me?
<ActionParsnip> Ask away Ubuntuguy
<_jesse_> it gauges it over time
<ubuntunoobz> mmk
<Ubuntuguy> Well
<code_astronomer> Fapton_Calcon: dude, you wanted it fixed; you need to ask *them*
<ubuntunoobz> cause right now my air card only has 25%
<Ubuntuguy> My ubuntu 10.10 boots up into recovery menu and I have to pick to run in non graphical mode etc
<Ubuntuguy> I could get back on deskto[
<code_astronomer> Fapton_Calcon: I was just trying to help
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoobz: does the chip expect firmware files at all?
<Ubuntuguy> But I don't understand why I have to go through that...
<Jaziek> how do I install java on ubuntu without internet access?
<Fapton_Calcon> code_astronomer: I know, I'm not mad or anything. I'm greatful for the advice you've given me :)
<ubuntunoobz> ubuntuguy go to system ->admin -> additional drivers
<Ubuntuguy> And
<ActionParsnip> Jaziek: grab the reuired debs and transfer via removable storage to the non web connected system
<ubuntunoobz> actionparsnip what u mean? i had to install the firmware via additional drivers
<dajhorn> Jaziek: You need to use a tool like apt-zip or apt-offline to.
<code_astronomer> Fapton_Calcon: to be fair, it's in the topic in #pidgin ... ;) says in the instructions
<ubuntunoobz> ubuntuguy is there something there?
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: I think he was trying to talk to Ubuntuguy and tab completed wrong
<Ubuntuguy> Ubuntunoobz I already have wifi and everything
<code_astronomer> Fapton_Calcon: I did the same, and then realised
<Ubuntuguy> I just keep booting into recovery menu
<Ubuntuguy> and idk why...
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoobz: reboot and run: dmesg | less ,read through to see if you need firmware, then find the file itexpects and place in /etc/firmware
<ubuntunoobz> ubuntuguy what graphics card do u have?
<Fapton_Calcon> Yeah, I'm quite unfamiliar with IRC.
<Ubuntuguy> Not sure, intel model graphics
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuguy: i'd boot to livecd and reinstall grub2
<littlejoey> !|
<Ubuntuguy> What do you mean reinstall grub2?
<Fapton_Calcon> code_astronomer: Thanks again!
<BigMao> Pici, I was away for a moment so I might have missed your reply.  Do you know of a way to increase the priority of the bug?
<code_astronomer> Fapton_Calcon: lol... np
<littlejoey> !pipe
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuguy: if you need to give it files and you do, you may get a better signal
<Ubuntuguy> I'm confused.
<Ubuntuguy> I just need to know how to remove recovery menu
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuguy: grub2 is the bootloader. You can reinstall it to the drive via live cd
<Ubuntuguy> Everytime I boot-up
<Ubuntuguy> Oh
<_jesse_> Ubuntuguy: try pressing escape while booting to load the grub menu
<ubuntunoobz> oh i thought u said if u boot it goes into low graphics mode
<Ubuntuguy> Oh ok
<Ubuntuguy> So pressing escape
<Ubuntuguy> Will help?
<_jesse_> well it should bring up the grub list
<Ubuntuguy> And then what do I do?
<_jesse_> choose one of the non-safemode kernels
<_jesse_> preferabbly the topmost one
<_jesse_> my guess is it's just skipping that menu and booting whatever the default is
<area51pilot> how do I check the Message Bus security policy?
<Ubuntuguy> I'm going to come on the chat on my desktop so I can get step by step instructions as I do it
<Ubuntuguy> Jesse, can we do private chat?
<ubuntunoobz> wow i didnt think it was this hard to see the percent of my mobile broadband connection....
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: it isn't, I told you how! You can probably find a gnome-panel applet too
<ubuntunoobz> mmk ill look into it
<m_fulder> hey
<m_fulder> my workspaces suddenly stopped working properly, I can't drag over windows between them...why is taht?
<_jesse_> ubuntunoobz: check http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-471881.html
<ubuntunoobz> kk
<Fapton_Calcon> code_astronomer: Do I need to use gksudo nautilus to copy the .pem files into the folder?
<jinjonboo> guys, is there a RAID system besides RAID 1 that uses mirroring??!
<code_astronomer> Fapton_Calcon: sudo cp   is fine
<_jesse_> jinjonboo: raid1 is just mirroring, there are otherones that due bit parity and mirroring and whatnot, but they require more than 2 disks
<_jesse_> or nvm, actually I don't think there are :P
<_jesse_> there's raid 1/0 and raid 0/1
<glitchd> ok so i was removing old kernels, didnt read the guide fully, and removed a kernel that it said i needed to recieve updates, how do i reinstall it so i can get updates?
<cactus|work> i just installed ubuntu on my 24" imac, but it only boots into it if the network is unplugged.  if you try to boot with network plugged in, the mac flashes a the failed network boot icon instead of going to linux
<Fapton_Calcon> code_astronomer: Thanks, I think it worked. One question, though? Was I suppose to remove the other Microsoft ones?
<glitchd> i was removing old kernels, didnt read the guide fully, and removed a kernel that it said i needed to recieve updates, how do i reinstall it so i can get update
<code_astronomer> Fapton_Calcon: think you should be ok.
<dajhorn> glitchd: Reinstall the linux-image package.
<BostX> _jesse_, im getting Batch file F:\DOSMENU.BAT missing
<BostX> :(
<glitchd> dajhorn, how would i do that?
<jinjonboo> ahh ok thanks _jesse_ :)
<dajhorn> glitchd: `apt-get install linux-image`.
<_jesse_> BostX: this is in virtualbox?
<glitchd> i dont know what the code of the kernel was thos
<BostX> _jesse_, yep
<glitchd> dajhorn, i dont know the numbers of the kernel tho..
<dajhorn> glitchd: linux-image is a metapackage that always depends on a recent working supported kernel.  You don't need to know the version number.
<_jesse_> BostX: so you ripped the DVD to an ISO, copied it to the laptop, created a virtual hard disk in virtualbox, created a new VM, and set the VM to load the image in it's drive?
<glitchd> dajhorn, the guide says Do not uninstall the linux-image-generic as it is necessary to receive updates of the kernel.
<dajhorn> glitchd: Okay.  Why is this important to you?
<glitchd> so i should do 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic'?
<BostX> _jesse_, yea... I might try to repeat it again in case of pebkac
<glitchd> dajhorn, because i want my system to stay up to date
<dajhorn> glitchd: No.  You should do apt-get install linux-image.
<glitchd> dajhorn, ok ill do that then
<_jesse_> BostX: yeah just make sure you are loading the ISO into the VM properly
<ActionParsnip> BostX: also md5 test the iso, so you know its complete and consistant
<glitchd> dajhorn, ok so i did that, now hopefully ill get updates when they come out
<dajhorn> glitchd: Notice how linux-image installed linux-image-generic for you.
<BostX> _jesse_,  ActionParsnip the error 'Batch file F:\DOSMENU.BAT missing' comes while booting the Win7 in the vbox
<glitchd> dajhorn, this is what i have now
<glitchd> * bursihido (~bursihido@122.173.57.119) has left #ubuntu ("WeeChat 0.3.2")
<ActionParsnip> BostX: i'd ask in ##windows for what that implys
<glitchd> dajhorn, oops
<glitchd> dajhorn, glitchd@glitchtop:~$ dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<glitchd> linux-image					install
<glitchd> linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic			install
<glitchd> linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic-pae		install
<glitchd> linux-image-generic				install
<FloodBot3> glitchd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> BostX: if its an iso, make sure it passes consistency check
<glitchd> dajhorn, do u see that or did it get removed>
<dajhorn> glitchd: You're not allowed to paste into this channel.  Use pastebin instead.   You also need to reboot for a new kernel to become active.   uname -a will tell you the version of the running kernel.
<glitchd> ?
<jrt4> For some reason tomboy-panel is not doing anything when I try to open it. I tried running it from the command line too, and it didn't give me any output and just froze. How could I diagnose what's going on here?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: could've done: dpkg -l | grep linux-image (shorter but same output)
<glitchd> dajhorn, http://pastie.org/1323999
<ActionParsnip> !away > _TechAway_
<ubottu> _TechAway_, please see my private message
<dajhorn> glitchd: That looks okay.
<glitchd> dajhorn, mmk, so i should recieve update via update manager, right?
<dajhorn> glitchd: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: you could remove the non pae kernel if you don't use it
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, ok, will do
<dajhorn> glitchd: No, don't do that.  You'll lose the linux-image automagic.
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: s/he has the linux-mage-pae which will give pae kernel upgrades
<glitchd> dajhorn, dam i did it before u responded
<dajhorn> glitchd: linux-image is the top-level of the dependency tree that Ubuntu uses for dist upgrades.
<glitchd> dajhorn, now i need to reinstall that
<_Techie_> ActionParsnip, couldnt help it, had to log out and in while configuring graphics, produced the same amount of extra lines as joining and parting would have
<dajhorn> glitchd: If you don't have linux-image, then you can get stranded on an old kernel between major upgrades.
<glitchd> dajhorn, ok so how do i reinstall it?
<Jordan_U> _Techie_: You can use "/away [reason]" to mark yourself as away without creating extra noise in the channel.
<ActionParsnip> _Techie_: could have just left then rejoined like everyone else does..
<_Techie_> ActionParsnip, would have created the same amount of extra lines
<dajhorn> glitchd: Just run the install command again.   (APT should be complaining that you're messing with the running kernel.  Are you not getting "don't touch this" kinds of warnings?)
<chopo> hi alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<edbian> chopo, hell
<ActionParsnip> _Techie_: the factoid is inplace for reasons ;). I'm not an op but I do follow standard procedure for folks using away stuff
<edbian> o
<glitchd> dajhorn, no i got so such warning
<glitchd> it removed it without a hitch
<greenIT> hey, my eclipse won't start anymore... i just added the debian ppa, it updated and now it does nothing.... only the splash-screen is popping up
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: did the last section of update-grub show kernels
<jrib> greenIT: "the debian ppa"?
<_Techie_> well, if this was the only channel i was in, then i would do something about it... but seeing its not, and that im actually rarely in here... i guess it stays how it is
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i dont think i did update grub
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: mixing debian ppas with ubuntu will mess your OS as they are not the same
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, unless it runs automatically
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: its part of the process ;)
<greenIT> actionparship: ok, how can i delete this ppa and is there one which is offering the latest eclipse-build for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: you should install linux-image-pae so your pae kernel gets updated
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: reverse what you added
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, this is what was displayed http://pastie.org/1324015
<malgorath> Hey guys I just installed user directories and I can go to the /~username/ fine but when I try to add a .php file(which works fine under main /) it wants to down load the file, is there just somewhere I need to add more info in for the userdirs?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | greenIT
<ubottu> greenIT: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ericenns> any one here familliar with AD authenticatoin in ubuntu
<andres_35_talk> alguien de talca
<jrib> malgorath: #httpd is a better place for that question
<Atlantic777> is there any way to reset passphrase for gnupg key?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: fine, install linux-image-pae ,you'll be fine
<malgorath> jrib, figured I'd start here since I'm using ubuntu and have installed with ubuntu package managers. but i'll try there
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, im still sleepy, whats the code to install that?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: sudo apt-get install linux-image-pae
<cactus|work> ericenns, not really, but i think ldap is what you're looking for
<ericenns> cactus|work: I have it working I'm just wondering if anyone ahd experience with password expiration notices
<greenIT> is there a ubuntu-ppa which is offering the latest eclipse-build?
<cactus|work> ericenns, what specifically about password expiration
<ericenns> cactus|work: notification, like on login
<glitchd> actionparsnip, E: Couldn't find package linux-image-pae
<cactus|work> ericenns: as in, you want it to notify you?  or you don't?  ask a question.
<glitchd> the autocomplete for names isnt working all of a sudden for me in here
<ericenns> cactus|work: yes I want it to notify me
<Rovanion> When running autogen.sh to prepare to compile Docky from source I get the error that I'm missing the package: 'gnome-keyring-sharp-1.0''gnome-keyring-sharp-1.0'. There seems to be no such package in the Ubuntu repositories or Docky PPA. What am I to do?
<KFreed> hey guys, question: I'm using 10.04 and an HDTV for a display, but can't get the resolution past 640x480. I use my Xbox at 720p all the time on it, and xrandr isn't helping
<dumont> is there a command in "ls" to list only directories?
<jrib> dumont: ls -d */
<dumont> ls -d1 ?
<dumont> ls -d only lists "." directory
<dumont> jrib
<jrib> dumont: I didn't say "ls -d" :)
<dumont> <jrib> dumont: ls -d */
<dumont> ohh :S
<dumont> what does */ supposed to mean
<subject117> */ is not a smiley
<jrib> dumont: right, do you mean it omits hidden directories?  Add ".*/"
<thefinn93> can anyone help me with some install trouble?
<TehZomB> heya Techie!
<dumont> what does */ do?
<jrib> dumont: it's a glob that matches directories
<edbian> thefinn93, What's the trouble?
<thefinn93> it's stuck on the screen "preapring to install Ubunu"
<thefinn93> Ubuntu*
<dumont> but i don't want '/' to appear at the end of my directory
<edbian> dumont, *  means "anything" all the folders end in a / so */ is anything that starts with anything and ends in /.  so */ means all folders
<thefinn93> i click next and the cursor spins and nothing happens
<thefinn93> i left it like that overnight and nothing happened
<edbian> thefinn93, It's just frozen.  Are you sure the CD is good?
<edbian> thefinn93, The installer should only take about 40 minutes
<BostX> _jesse_, well it doesnt work... the primary problem might be the fact that I was bought a dell-notebook without CD/DVD and they gave a DVD
<CanBaz> ııı
<thefinn93> edbian, yes I'm actually using a flash drive and I've wiped it and tried again several times
<CanBaz> issss
<CanBaz> asasasas
<CanBaz> asasasa
<CanBaz> csas
<FloodBot3> CanBaz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CanBaz> asacxa
<maco> CanBaz: please behave
<BostX> _jesse_, the 2nd problem might be that im not sure if the DVD contains win7 or just drivers and utilities
<_jesse_> BostX: hmm, the dvd should work though, I'm not familiar with that error message though
<jrib> dumont: why don't you want the /?  What do you want to do with the results?
<edbian> thefinn93, I believe that it's trying to open the partitioner at that point.  Run disk check under windows (it will take forever) and try again.
<dumont> i just want pure folder names
<_jesse_> BostX: aaaah
<dumont> without /
<_jesse_> BostX: well that'd be important
<thefinn93> edbian I don't have windoze
<jrib> !who | dumont
<ubottu> dumont: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thefinn93> it used to be UNR 10.04
<edbian> thefinn93, all the hdd's are empty?
<dumont> jrib
<dumont> :)
<thefinn93> bad things happened on the upgrade  to 10.10
<_jesse_> BostX: can I PM?
<thefinn93> so i had to reinsall
<BostX> _jesse_, what?
<edbian> thefinn93, open up gparted.  See what gparted thinks of your partitions, are there errors etc?
<thefinn93> alright
<_jesse_> BostX: /msg you :P
<BostX> _jesse_, of course
<edbian> thefinn93, Not having an NTFS partition makes this whole process a lot shorter and easier :D
<[V13]Razwerkz> Nah, I manage a chatbot on the same client that I chat on.
<[V13]Razwerkz> Ffff wrong window
<thefinn93> edbian I don't have anything NTFS. I just opened gparted and it doesn't say anything about errors
<thefinn93> the main partition is ext4
<thefinn93> should I try formatting it?
<thefinn93> i've got all my stuff off
<edbian> thefinn93, There are no little orange triangles
<thefinn93> nope
<edbian> thefinn93, If you have all your stuff off then I recommend just wiping all the partitions and leaving it totally empty.  Easiest thing for the installer to read later.
<thefinn93> alright
<thefinn93> i'll try that
<thefinn93> ext4 sound good?
<edbian> thefinn93, No that's what I'm saying.  Just make it all "unallocated"
<ee99ee> hi, I have a ubuntu server running as our office NAT router... I want to forward a port to an internal server. I ran these commands, but it isn't working: http://pastebin.ca/2001363
<TheNavyBear> how do I make demons (ie sshd and telnetd) start automaticly at boot in 10.04?
<thefinn93> oh
<edbian> thefinn93, We'll let the installer format it.
<ProtiK> In the installed boot menu for 9.10, how do I edit the boot options?
<thefinn93> alright
<ProtiK> *installation
<ee99ee> here is a list of rules on the box: http://pastebin.ca/2001366
<edbian> thefinn93, Yeah, again, just to be sure.  This will erase everything.  Make SURE you have a second copy
<thefinn93> edbian, yeah I got everything totally backed up before i started this. It says an error occured
<edbian> thefinn93, ok
<jrib> dumont: you never answered my question
<thefinn93> hold on i'll get it online
<edbian> thefinn93, gparted gave you an error just now?  Or the upgrade to 10.10 gave on error
<edbian> thefinn93, online?
<thefinn93> sorry it's on a netbook over ther <-- which isn't attached to the net
<thefinn93> it gave me some error file
<thefinn93> and gparted gave the error
<edbian> thefinn93, lemme see all the errors.  That will help
<thefinn93> edbian alright
<ProtiK> thefinn93: Are you trying to install on to a netbook from a flash drive?
<thefinn93> ProtiK yes
<edbian> ProtiK, and it's getting stuck for him
<ProtiK> thefinn93: You won't be able to do it with 10.10. There's some issue with gparted on a netbook. I couldn't do it until I installed 9.10 alternative
<edbian> ProtiK, I installed it...
<edbian> ProtiK, I've done it.  Am I special?
<ProtiK> edbian: You're one of the few :S
<thefinn93> ProtiK I'm actually using the desktop version of ubuntu right now
<edbian> ProtiK, i see
<edbian> thefinn93, Good call ;)
<ProtiK> thefinn93: On your netbook?
<thefinn93> ProtiK yes
<ProtiK> thefinn93: Installed and all? :o
<thefinn93> ProtiK netbook remix was doing the same thing so i decided to try this
<thefinn93> ProtiK no it's live
<ProtiK> thefinn93: Oh
<ProtiK> thefinn93: And you're having an issue installing it because of gparted, yes?
<thefinn93> ProtiK i believe so
<thefinn93> ProtiK it freezes at the screen before gparted
<edbian> thefinn93, ProtiK, I concur
<thefinn93> when i hit the forward button
<ProtiK> thefinn93: Use 9.10 then upgrade from there. I couldn't get any edition of 10.10 to work.
<thefinn93> ProtiK ok
<augdawg> where can i go to learn how to hack on unity using vala?
<TheNavyBear> how do I make sshd and telnetd start auomaticly at boot?
<andy__> hey guys is 10.04 very stable?
<jrib> TheNavyBear: when you install openssh-server it will start automatically at boot
<edbian> TheNavyBear, sshd does that already by default
<andy__> i want to recommend it at work for our servers and desktops
<edbian> andy__, I think so.  Not as stable as some OS's though
<jrib> andy__: all ubuntu releases are stable by definition
<andy__> would you guys recommend i recommend 10.04
<augdawg> andy__ 10.04 is stable. also, 10.10 is stable as well
<jrib> !sru | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<TheNavyBear> edbian: ok, how do I enable telnetd automatic starts
<edbian> TheNavyBear, IDK, who uses telnet?
<TheNavyBear> my bb
<jrib> TheNavyBear: what do you mean by "bb"?
<edbian> TheNavyBear, butterfinger?
<augdawg> andy__ i would reccomend 10.04
<andy__> augdawg,  thanks auddawd
<TheNavyBear> jrib: blackberry
<guntbert> TheNavyBear: seriously: why do want to use telnet?
<TheNavyBear> I have a few devices that only do telnet
<edbian> TheNavyBear, ssh does everything telnet does but securely.
<edbian> TheNavyBear, Have you tried it?  My guess would be that it also starts by default.
<andy__> another question. In NX can I set it up so that it only forwards one app, like emacs. Instead of the entire desktop
<edbian> andy__, yes, ssh -X user@hostname
<guntbert> TheNavyBear: don't use telnet over the internet: passwords and all are transmitted in the clear
<edbian> andy__, Then any graphical app started will be forwarded only
<CeilingKitten> telnet = plaintext, SSH is encrypted even before connecting. =]
<TheNavyBear> guntbert: I understandf that
<KFreed> Hey guys, how do I force a higher resolution through VGA? It only lets me go up to 640x480 but I know it's capable of much more
<jrib> !fixres | KFreed
<ubottu> KFreed: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<KFreed> (10.04)
<guntbert> KFreed: in a virtual machine?
<Jeruvy> what directory is menu.lst in?
<Enkie> i had issues with my video card when i first installed linux but everything worked fine when i installed nvidias drivers
<edbian> !grub2 | Jeruvy
<ubottu> Jeruvy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<guntbert> Jeruvy: /boot/grub    but if you are using grub2 things are different
<edbian> Jeruvy, Yeah you don't edit menu.lst directly anymore
<Jeruvy> guntbert: thanks but I cannot access /boot.  I'm in a initramfs shell
<guntbert> Jeruvy: sorry, no idea about that here ...
<Jeruvy> edbian: how would I edit this then?  It seems the kernel update broke my boot.
<ionnick> hey does anyone know how i could list the channels?
<edbian> Jeruvy, Read up on it.  You can still do it.  It's just a bit more complex unfortunately.  What are you trying to do?
<CeilingKitten> type /list
<CeilingKitten> @ ionnick, type /list
<guntbert> CeilingKitten: no
<Jeruvy> edbian: make my computer boot once again :)
<ionnick> thanks
<guntbert> ionnick: use alis to search for channels
<CeilingKitten> oh nvm -_- you mean ubuntu update channels?
<edbian> Jeruvy, what error is grub giving you right now?
<guntbert> ionnick: there are too many channels on freenode
<edbian> Jeruvy, The easiest way is probably to edit the grub menu live using the e key.
<Jeruvy> edbian: I did, it needs rootdelay added to the boot device.
<Jeruvy> edbian: can I do this from initramfs?
<andy__> edbian, ssh -X is really slow. Is there a way to use it with NX?
<edbian> Jeruvy, reboot the computer, press shift before Ubuntu starts to load to get to the grub menu, press e on the entry you want to edit, add in rootdelay, then try to boot that kernel.
<edbian> andy__, What is NX?  I thought you ment linux
<Jeruvy> edbian: ok thanks I will do that.
<jinjonboo> is anyone familiar with the microcontroler atmega168 ???!
<edbian> Jeruvy, You can do it with grub.  You cannot do it with busybox
<guntbert> !freenx | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<andy__> edbian, is an X11 forwarding accelerator. Kind of like exceed but much faster
<edbian> guntbert, Thanks
<edbian> andy__, I am not aware of a way to speed up X11 forwarding.  I can say though that I don't consider it to be slow at all.
<chicosoftware> how i get spanish support
<Jeruvy> edbian: makes sense I couldn't get anywhere in initramfs.  Trying to boot now.
<Diamondcite> edbian: I thought ssh -X was replaced with ssh -Y, personallt I used ssh -CY for personal use (compress + x11 forwarding)
<andy__> edibian, it might be because you are using your text editor in the terminal. Or ur connection is local. My server is located in another city and im trying to run emacs with and x window. it lags alot
<edbian> Diamondcite, never heard of it! :)  I can't wait to try
<chicosoftware> spanish?
<andy__> Diamondcite, yea you are right. most ppl know it by -XC
<chicosoftware> please!!!!
<edbian> andy__, Why not run emacs in the console?  That might speed it up.
<guntbert> !es | chicosoftware
<ubottu> chicosoftware: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Diamondcite> andy_: Which type of program were you trying to forward again?
<andy__> edibian, cant use mouse. sucks for me
<chicosoftware> muchas gracias obottu
<andy__> Diamondcite, emacs and some qt apps.
<Jeruvy> edbian: ya, I'm booting again.  Thanks.
<edbian> Jeruvy, Awesome
<Diamondcite> andy_: Hrm.. I lack some apps.. to test with.. will something like dolphin be complex enough?
<edbian> Jeruvy, Now you have the fun task of fixing grub persistently.  You have to read a lot :)
<edbian> Jeruvy, It should be easier though now that you're target system is bootable.
<Diamondcite> andy_: dolphin the KDE file manager, not the emu.
<andy__> Diamondcite, dolphin shouldnt be a problem. I just dont want to open the window manager. mine is nautilus. I want to just open the app itself
<andy__> Diamondcite, currently what it does is opens the desktop (nautilus) remotely
<Diamondcite> andy_: Gnome apps tends to do that... can't launch from the command line to make it easier?
<d3v0> hi when i start my computer ig et this message
<d3v0> Apt Authentication issue
<d3v0> Problem during package list update. The package list update failed with a authentication failure. This usually happens behind a network proxy server. Please try to click on the "Run this action now" button to correct the problem or update the list manually by running Update Manager and clicking on "Check".
<FloodBot3> d3v0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<someuser> hi out there
<mrnelson1986> hi
<CeilingKitten> hello
<someuser> anyone knowing ecryptfs quite good? :)
<mrnelson1986> someuser, eh, not a whole lot, but post your question and maybe someone will know
<d3v0> i click check, put in my password and it starts to download packages, then i get an error
<someuser> i changed my password with passwd and now my home is broken
<slack_baphomet> question , cannot get my wifi to work in enlightenment e17
<slack_baphomet> any suggestions how
<code_astronomer> d3v0: what error?
<edbian> someuser, Are you still you?
<mingdao> What is a relatively lightweight file browser with thumbnails for looking at 100 jpegs in a single directory?
<edbian> someuser, type whoami
<someuser> i am me!
<slack_baphomet> i tried manually going through iwconfig and setting my essid but dhclient isnt picking up the network
<edbian> someuser, ha ha ha :)
<someuser> ;)
<edbian> someuser, What are the permissions on your home?
<mingdao> NB: I have been using "feh -t -Sfilename -E 128 -y 128 -W 1024 *"
<someuser> have to boot it again
<edbian> someuser, k
<edbian> someuser, Try booting using the recovery mode.  It will let you log in without complaining about your /home
<someuser> i just can do "alt+f2" and then open xterm
<jrib> mingdao: I was about to suggest feh... not sure what exactly you are looking for.  Maybe "pornview"?
<andy__> Diamondcite, i launched it from the command line in NX and it worked fine. but the window was stuck inside the remote desktop.
<mingdao> jrib: No, I don't look at photos of your sister.
<mingdao> touchee
<someuser> i could also add another user of course...
<mrnelson1986> someuser, so you changed your password and dont remember it? and your encrypted home folder won't let you in now? i'm confused as to what exactly happened
<Diamondcite> andy__: isn't NX a remote desktop app? and I'm not sure why emacs would bring up nautilus...
<jrib> mingdao: please don't do that.  Despite it's name, it's just an image viewing app.
<jrib> its even
<andy__> Diamondcite, emacs doesnt bring up nautilus. NX does. and within nautilus and gnome, and within that i have to open emacs
<edbian> someuser, just figure the permissions on home.  I don't care how you do it
<someuser> what happened? i wanted to change my login-password. what i did. and now my home is broken
<Diamondcite> andy_: Is your emacs console based? or graphical?
<edbian> someuser, I don't know what happened
<andy__> Diamondcite, exceed does it so that you can just log in remotely to a terminal and run apps and the app is forwarded to ur desktop
<andy__> the emacs im running is graphical
<sam__> hello?
<someuser> my home is still "mine"
<sam__> kde won't start
<Diamondcite> andy__: So how about something like... "ssh -CY user@host emacs" ?
<edbian> someuser, mmm, and you're you (or so you claim)
<sam__> i get this when i run startkde http://pastebin.com/PwtUSD9z
<edbian> someuser, What is the error exactly?
<andy__> Diamondcite, that solution is very very laggy
<someuser> the error is that my home was encrypted and ecryptfs won't decrypt it
<jrmcm> hi all, is there a way to clean up the grub boot loader. I am dual booting with win 7 and ubuntu. I have updated ubuntu and now there are 3 different boot options for it.
<someuser> not even with my initial login-password
<someuser> (which is right)
<sam__> hello?
<edbian> someuser, oh, look at your keyring?  (can you)?
<mrnelson1986> someuser, you didnt happen to write down the really long random series of digits that it gives you when you create an encrypted home do you?
<Diamondcite> andy__: I see.. latency is hard to deal with though.. in any situation (I used to X11 forward vnc from the remote side, but that's still remote desktop and no better than freenx?)
<someuser> mrnelson: the long what? *sigh*
<someuser> edbian: how can i access the keyring?
<edbian> someuser, Perhaps you can change your password back?
<andy__> Diamondcite, freenx is wayyyy faster than vnc
<edbian> someuser, it's a graphical app.  I'm not sure the term command for it
<someuser> edbian: of course i did that. but this did not solve the problem
<mrnelson1986> someuser, when you create an encrypted home folder, way back when you installed ubuntu, it gives you a recovery code which is like a 15-20 digit code of random numbers and letters
<someuser> mrnelson1986: and these are the f***** characters i need now?
<eve> ??
<eve> cz?
<mrnelson1986> someuser, and tells you "write this down so you don't lose it so you can un-encrypt your home folder if something happens to your install"
<mrnelson1986> someuser, well, it is a foolproof way to recover what is on your home folder
<someuser> nothing happened, i just wanted t o c h a n g e m y password
<mrnelson1986> someuser, there may be other ways, but that is 100% what will work
<clayd> how can i see what is using memory and how much from the command line?
<mrnelson1986> someuser, i dont mean to upset you, i was just saying a solution i know will work
<mingdao> jrib: sorry ... still inappropriate name ... wouldn't install it and give someone the wrong idea ... few will do
<someuser> so i read now you can't just passwd your password -.-
<someuser> ok, got that
<someuser> :)
<jrmcm> hi all, is there a way to clean up the grub boot loader. I am dual booting with win 7 and ubuntu. I have updated ubuntu and now there are 3 different boot options for it.
<someuser> this is so rediculous
<someuser> especially as i know my old password!
<code_astronomer> jrmcm: edit the grub.cfg file
<code_astronomer> ?
<jrib> mingdao: you might want to check it out and see if it's the app you are looking for.  If it is, you could always recompile it with a new name
<jrmcm> ok thx
<prometoys> hi, is there a new users wikipage or so for meego?
<mingdao> jrib: what 'upstream' do you work on?
<jrib> mingdao: dead project :)
<jrmcm> code_astro:where is grub.cfg?
<sieson> I have a huge csv file (5GB) and I want to just remove its first 2 lines. How can I do this without opening the file?
<mingdao> jrib: I've used Slackware (and worked on the project) for some many years ... just a few days into an Ubuntu install, and can't even figure out grub :-)  .... don't know if it would be worth the time to figure out how to recompile a gui app atm
<earthmeLon> So, I put a mouse cursor theme pack in my ~/.icon/ and I am able to change to that theme.  The theme changes all but the NORMAL cursor icon.  I am using Compiz and Emerald theme manager.  I'm really confused :P
<mingdao> jrib: yeah, I can relate to dead projects
<code_astronomer> jrmcm: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jrib> mingdao: I don't know of other light weight image viewers.  Maybe gthumb?
<clayd> how do you sort a top command by memory?
<prometoys> ups, wrong channel :)
<code_astronomer> jrib: sorry wrong jr
<Lemming> hi there, could someone here tell me, how to define which display should be used over putty/ssh?
<jrib> clayd: hit F
<clayd> thanks
<code_astronomer> oops... I'm going mental
<jrmcm> ok thx im really new to ubuntu
<mingdao> jrib: probably just stick with feh ... can't complain about it, and the thumbnail mode window fits perfectly here
<dajhorn> sieson: You can't.   `tail +2 MyFile.csv` will get you the desired result, but you'll need 5GB of temporary space.
<code_astronomer> jrmcm: it's ok
 * turd fæces
<code_astronomer> jrmcm: so what if you're new?
<someuser> ok guys thank you
<code_astronomer> jrmcm: I'm new to ubuntu too.  I usually use a different distro
<mingdao> so you guys get this spammer from 74.60.184.154 also ;)
<mingdao> some freenode staff should kline it
<someuser> i will also try some forums but i don't think i will recover my data
<jrib> mingdao: your wish is...
<justyellowboy> Hi guys! I have this "MadCatz 4716" Xbox360 controller, and I plugged it in, today. The LED shows I'm Player One, but how do I map the keys to inputs?
<Siph0n> If I am using gconf-editor to set some power options, does the Power Management Preferences interfere with it? I set the closing the lid option to "nothing" in gconf-editor, but in the Preferences it doesnt have that option... only Blank Screen. When I close my lid it blanks the screen... any ideas ?
<edbian> someuser, you set things up so that it is pretty much impossible too :(
<mingdao> jrib: ?
<jrib> mingdao: he was k-lined
<mingdao> jrib: missed it
<someuser> what i don't understand: why doesn't it accept my old passphrase?
<mrnelson1986> someuser, you dont have that passcode huh? :(  my only last ditch effort would be to try to boot via a live cd and access it and put in your password when prompted (mounting in nautilus)
<bastidrazor> clayd: press M  , that is a capital M
<robs1958> What's happening good people
<pingu> hello
<code_astronomer> hello
<someuser> ok i will try that. thanks for the support guys!
<mrnelson1986> someuser, because someone could have got ahold of your cpu and tried to change your password so it probably locks it out
<mingdao> jrib: see it now ...
<mrnelson1986> someuser, good luck, sorry couldnt be more helpful
<jrmcm> ok its a read only file
<jrmcm> how do i edit it?
<pingu> I have a problem with the bluetooth on an asus 1005PG
<code_astronomer> jrmcm: sudo [edit app] /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<robs1958> Question:  I am unable to telnet from Server_A to Client_B.  The /var/log/syslog on client_B says the following: execv( /opt/omni/lbin/inet ) failed: Exec format error (errno = 8)
<robs1958> Any ideas?
<jrmcm> ok thx, i may be back :)
<pingu> I am unable to enable it and the eee-control daemon cannot start
<jrib> robs1958: well the first question is why are you using telnet instead of ssh?
<code_astronomer> jrmcm: where [edit app] is something like, gedt vi or nano ...something like that
<robs1958> jrib....its a long story...suffice it to say that it is necessary at this point in time
<jrib> !grub2 | jrmcm, code_astronomer
<ubottu> jrmcm, code_astronomer: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dajhorn> robs1958: The problem is on the non-Ubuntu system.  You'll probably need to get help elsewhere.
<jrib> robs1958: well my second comment is that you are using something in /opt
<robs1958> I'm well aware of the security issues....so no need to discuss that
<robs1958> yes
<code_astronomer> ubottu: so clinical
<jrib> jrmcm, code_astronomer: grub.cfg isn't meant to be edited directly
<jrmcm> ok thx again
<code_astronomer> ubottu: I thought ubuntu used to promote as the peoples distro
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robs1958> the error message indicates that /opt/omni/bbin/inet is not executing.  The questions is:  why is it not executing?
<robs1958> pardon me...meant to say  /opt/omni/lbin/inet
<dajhorn> robs1958: Try your luck in an HPUX forum (if that is what you're running).
<robs1958> I already have...and it did yield a few good clues
<Supari> hey guys i want to trim down ubuntus kernel memory usage is there a page that you can reffer me to ?
<Supari> i have blacklisted many modules but i still need a slimmer kernel
<dajhorn> Supari: The best you'll likely get is to recompile the kernel with -Os or roll your own configuration entirely.   The distro kernel isn't all that bad.
<Onkar_> Hi all
<Onkar_> this is the ubuntu support channel right?
<justyellowboy> Can anyone help me map the inputs to a MadCatz controller? It's lighting up correctly...
<edbian> Onkar_, heck yes!
<Onkar_> awesome
<edbian> justyellowboy, I can point you in the right direction
<edbian> justyellowboy, gimmie 10 minutes to order my pizza
<justyellowboy> Thanks, so much.
<sieson> dajhorn:: thanks it worked but I had to change it instead of +2 it should have been --lines=+2
<Onkar_> I'm trying to find a way to install ubuntu on my amd sempron 3000 based PC
<Onkar_> doesn't work
<Onkar_> it's a 32 bit processor
<Onkar_> any suggestions
<Onkar_> ??
<major_redhat> whats the best way to unrar a rar
<Onkar_> ...
<major_redhat> archive manager says its not supported
<Onkar_> use tar
<jrib> !unrar | major_redhat
<ubottu> major_redhat: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<erUSUL> Onkar_: tar wont handle rar
<Pici> !doesntwork | Onkar_
<ubottu> Onkar_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Onkar_> use 7z
<justyellowboy> major_redhat, there's an unrar package that "patches" Archive Manager to support rars. It's in Synaptic.
<major_redhat> justyellowboy: what am i looking for in the filter to find the patch
<justyellowboy> I think the package is simply called "unrar."
<Onkar_> I'm trying to find a way to install ubuntu on my amd sempron 3000 based PC ... i'm tryin to find a distribution of ubuntu that supports AMD Sempron 3000+ but i'm unable to do so. Any suggestions?
<major_redhat> oh ok
<Onkar_> I'm trying to find a way to install ubuntu on my amd sempron 3000 based PC ... i'm tryin to find a distribution of ubuntu that supports AMD Sempron 3000+ but i'm unable to do so. Any suggestions? I see that all recent ubuntu distributions are for 64 bit procs
<sbeck_> No, they are not.
<Pici> Onkar_: What happens when you try?
<Onkar_> well, the CD apparently fails the disc check always
<sbeck_> There are versions for 32 and versions for 64 Bit.
<Pici> Onkar_: did you burn this from an iso?
<Onkar_> yes
<Pici> Onkar_: Can you do an md5 check of that iso?
<Pici> !md5 | Onkar_
<bogomo> helo
<ubottu> Onkar_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<unam3> some one suggested sleuthkit  when I asked yesterday to recover deleted files, just to make it clear, Is it necessary to boot a live system to utilize it ?
<Onkar_> ok
<Onkar_> gimme some thime
<Onkar_> *time
<toyman61> !!!HELP!!! How can I get IEEE 802.11n speed on my D-Link DWA-140 adapter on Ubuntu 10.04 ?  It works, but only with IEEE 802.11g speed (54 Mbps). Anyone ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zetheroo> anyone know why I have to unlock the keyring three times on every boot?
<Onkar_> btw I think I only tried with i386 Live images
<Onkar_> and not amd64
<Onkar_> should I try amd64 instead
<sbeck_> Onkar, it doesn't matter if it's i386 or amd64 ISO.
<Onkar_> ok
<sbeck_> Your ISO has to pass the md5 test.
<sbeck_> After that you can burn it and boot from the CD.
<Onkar_> am doing the md5sum test on ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Onkar_> here's the result
<Onkar_> 9a95ed6f6ec38fb58c446dba1add6a08  ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<IdleOne> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<IdleOne> Onkar: compare the result with the official hash at the above link
<allaire> hey, how can I change the groupid of a certain folder?
<shamimzaki> Hi, can I expect a minimal kde if I install kdebase-apps and kdebase-bin only ?
<IdleOne> Onkar: they should be identical
<jrib> !permissions > allaire
<ubottu> allaire, please see my private message
<jrib> allaire: what folder?
<FardadJalili> is there a MC68K emulator package for ubuntu?
<allaire> jrib: an home folder
<allaire> a folder in my home dir.
<jrib> allaire: chgrp, see ubottu's link for details
<unam3> how could folders beginning with period (hidden folders) be removed using chown and chmod ?
<Onkar_> I think it's failing the md5sum test
<Onkar_> giving ::::: md5sum: WARNING: 67 of 67 listed files could not be read
<jrib> unam3: you mean you don't want chown and chmod to affect them?  What exactly do you want to accomplish?
<jrmcm> ubottu: i went to the link for grub2, and looked it over i didn't see any way to remove entries from the boot menu.  It says to edit the /etc/default/grub file. Am i missing something?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FardadJalili> anyone can suggest me a good MC68000 emulator for linux?
<jrib> jrmcm: what entries do you want to remove?
<LjL> FardadJalili, i'm not aware of a barebones processor simulator, but there are a few emulators of *systems* that use the m68k, like E-UAE (Amiga), Basilisk2 (Mac), TIEmu (TI-89/92)
<unam3> I used chown and chmod yester day to modify the rights and ownership over a folder that withhold hidden folders, and after that the hidden folders where gone
<zetheroo> anyone know why I have to unlock the keyring three times on every boot?
<jrib> unam3: what did you execute exactly?
<jrib> !who | unam3
<ubottu> unam3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrmcm> it shows 2.6.14-xx and 2.6.25-xx, im only using 2.6.32 now
<shamimzaki> Hi, can I expect a minimal kde if I install kdebase-apps and kdebase-bin only ?
<unam3> ehm
<jrmcm> i had to update to get my wireless working
<FardadJalili> LjL, thank you
<jrib> jrmcm: just remove the corresponding linux-image-* packages in synaptic
<Braber01> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 I think and I'm trying to get a wireless device to work how to i get it to work?
<jrmcm> ah i knew i missing something simple
<jrib> unam3: well chown and chmod won't delete files
<coz_> shamimzaki,  I no longer use kde   if no one knows for sure here  go to the #kubuntu channel or the #kde channel :)
<pylix> is 10.04 stable?
<coz_> pylix,  yes it is
<Guest80719> @pylix YEAH!
<jrmcm> yeah its what im running
<coz_> pylix,  is the LTS  =  long term support   version
<Guest80719> 10.10 is out BTW
<Braber01> I know I haven't had an internet connection on this computer for a while
<jrmcm> Braber01: use a plug in ethernet and run all updates
<pylix> i have 10.10 lol i thought for some reason i had 10.01
<justyellowboy> Okay, looks like I have the controller working, but not all of my buttons are operational.
<Glowball> Today, I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop of a friend of mine. After a fresh install, it complained about the signing key of the extra repositories. What could be wrong?
<coz_> pylix,  oh :)
<ilab_> How can I list packages that are installed by their size?
<unam3> I where inside the folder that withhold the folders and specified that chown and chmod would affect all files and folders recursively....
<Braber01> @jrmcm I'm running the updates right now.
<sbeck_> Onkar, are you still there ?
<coz_> ilab_,   try   dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n' | sort -k1,1n
<jrib> ilab_: you could use aptitude for example...
<ilab_> coz_ just saw that thanks
<ilab_> jrib: low mem sys not running aptitude
<coz_> ilab_,  also    dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size}\n' | sort -k 2 -n
<jrib> ilab_: aptitude isn't really an intensive program
<Host11> ??
<coz_> ilab_,  one more      dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size} ${Status}\n' | sort -k 2 -n |grep -v deinstall
<jrmcm> braber01: I was having the same problems with my laptop, after running update manager and rebooting it started working
<szaman> hi
<Braber01> @jrmcm sombody at a computer store told me to go to System > Admin > Restricted Hardware does that sound right?
<evelyette> hi
<Host11> this is my first time useing xchat
<evelyette> can I edit some configuration files instead of runnning dpkg-reconfigure on a specific package ?
<zetheroo> anyone know why I have to unlock the keyring three times on every boot?
<jrib> evelyette: yes?
<evelyette> jrib, how ?
<Braber01> um the tcsh is the only Shell that will do spell check for you right?
<jrib> evelyette: real answer: dpkg-reconfigure may do more than just edit a configuration file.  What exactly do you want to accomplish
<jrib> Braber01: zsh does spell checking on commands for me
<evelyette> jrib, I don't want to use dpkg-reconfigure on slapd ... I want a configuration file
<coz_>  zetheroo  do you have the system on automatic login?
<evelyette> but don't know what dpkg-reconfigure actually does (on which files) ?
<jrmcm> try system/admin/hardware dirvers
<jrmcm> it might pop up might not, mine didnt
<zetheroo> coz_: yes ... as on my other 3 Ubuntu running systems
<Braber01> @jrib I'm not familar with the zsh how simalr is it to bash or tcsh?
<maco> evelyette: dpkg -L slapd | grep etc       <-- id use that to find the config files
<jrib> evelyette: /etc/default/slapd probably
<Glowball> Today, I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop of a friend of mine. After a fresh install, it complained about the signing key of the extra repositories. What could be wrong?
<jrib> evelyette: /usr/share/doc/slapd/README.Debian.gz is probably enlightening too
<coz_> zetheroo,   that may be why,,howeve,,, right click on the network manage applet and selec "Edit connections"   then  click on the wireless tab,, be sure you wireless network is slected and click on "Edit",,, then  at the bottom on the new window ..tick the "Available to all users"
<coz_> zetheroo,  I t hink that is still valid
<evelyette> jrib, hm, ok I've got the files but what would be the best way to check for one option in particular
<evelyette>  Do you want the database to be removed when slapd is purged? ... this is the option ?
<jrib> evelyette: probably check slapd documentation
<coz_> zetheroo,  the only problem with that option is that it may leave the system somewhat unsecured
<earthmeLon> So, I just deleted /usr/share/icons/* recursively.  ;_;  Any suggestions?
<coz_> earthmeLon,  well that should leave the system with no icons  yes?
<zetheroo> coz_: ok thanks, I'll do that. Another thing that happens every so often is when asked for my sudo password and upon entering it in and clicking on "Authenticate", nothing happens ... the "Authenticate" window just sits there with the text input field having disappeared ....
<coz_> zetheroo,  that one  I am not sure of
<earthmeLon> coz_ yes, but it was done without understanding the true consequences
<earthmeLon> Im trying to figure out the best way to restore myhorrible mistake
<ilab_> How to list all packages that depend on a particular package?
<coz_> earthmeLon,  welll someone could upload the default folder
<nellwee> hi . is there a linux program that can automatically scan for all wma and convert them to mp3 format without manually doing each one  one at a time ?
<coz_> earthmeLon,   that should do it once you reboot
<Guest25864> I have lost audio volume control. How do you reinstall audio packages without a complete system reinstall?
<earthmeLon> What about packages I've downloaded with icons?  Those are also gone coz_
<coz_> earthmeLon,  well not sure ...I have not experimented with deleting the icons folder
<usr13> nellwee: There may be a script someone has written for that particular purpose but ... finding it, well I dono...
<coz_> earthmeLon,   you may have to get the default folder from someone and start again
<salvatore> ubuntu-it
<zakwilson> The *nix way to do something to a bunch of files is a short shell script, though if you're asking that question it's probably not an appropriate solution. Why do you want to convert all the files? You will lose quality.
<earthmeLon> coz_ Yeah, I know.  I was thinking maybe some kind of dpkg command might check for missing files such as icons
<cdcdcdc> running 10.10 i386 and having trouble with nvidia g210m. can someone look at my xorg.conf and see if i'm doing something wrong
<usr13> nellwee: google
<salvatore> #ubuntu-it
<coz_> earthmeLon, off hand I cant think of a command to do that
<coz_> earthmeLon,  is this ubuntu 10.10?
<nellwee> usr13,  ok will try google thanks for your imput
<IdleOne> salvatore: /join #ubuntu-it
<coz_> earthmeLon,  if it is 10.10  I have a deafult icons folder
<salvatore> IdleOne grazie... sono nuovo, ps posso impostarlo come avvio fisso?
<w30> Guest25864, what do you mean lost volume control? Do you mean the volume control applet in your task bar?
<jrib> earthmeLon: dpkg -S /usr/share/icons/    reinstall those packages
<jrmcm> what is the cmd for updating the grub bootloader?
<Host11> can anyone help me out here im new to this i just got it
<w30> Guest202496, if so reinstall the indicator applet
<coz_> earthmeLon,  I am uploading the default icons folder now
<Guest25864> both the task bar and sound in system preferences give me the message "waiting for sound system to respond" instead of giving me the sound control panel.
<jrmcm> what is the cmd for updating the grub bootloader?
<earthmeLon> coz_ That's really great.  Thanks
<IdleOne> jrmcm: update-grub
<coz_> earthmeLon,  in the mean time try this command     dpkg -S /usr/share/icons | cut -d: -f1 | sed 's/,//g' | xargs sudo aptitude reinstall
<LjL> AuGold2: you're banned, please join #ubuntu-ops if you believe that to be in error
<jrmcm> ths idle, i missed the -
<jrmcm> thx*
<coz_> earthmeLon,  if that command doesnt work try this one     sudo aptitude reinstall `dpkg -S /usr/share/icons | cut -d: f1 | sed 's/,//g'`
<coz_> earthmeLon,  get all of the marks on that command  ,,,I would just copy and paste it into the terminal
<Guest25864> I believe something is corrupted but lost the name of the everything package to do an apt-get install "everything"
<coz_> earthmeLon,  did that command work?
<belal1> wassup ma brothas
<belal1> comradega-rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-y
<earthmeLon> coz_ http://pastebin.com/STnGnCqp
<Glowball> Today, I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop of a friend of mine. After a fresh install, it complained about the signing key of the extra repositories. What could be wrong?
<coz_> earthmeLon,  last resort..here is the package    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/icons.tar.gz    decompress it  then open terminal   gksudo nautilus   ..maneuver to /usr/share   and cut and paste that foler in ,,,,I am only leaving this package on dropbox until you have finished downloaiding it
<HRPufnstuf> I'm using PAN for Newsgroups. Where are the pics going that download? I need the PATH?
<coz_> earthmeLon,  you will have to reinstall chromium borswer
<Vardan> Õ¡Õ½Õ¤
<belal1> after using the update-manager in Xubuntu, clicking the "restart now" button yields nothing.  I have to manually click "restart" from the shutdown menu
<belal1> what is up with dat
<earthmeLon> coz_  i've gotten it
<coz_> earthmeLon,   you downloaded the package?
<earthmeLon> yes, it's finished downloading coz_
<coz_> earthmeLon,  ok I am delteting it
<tefi> holaaaaaaaaaa
<belal1> helaaaaaaaa
<tefi> alguien q me ayude
<belal1> belaaaaaaaaa
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> belal1: please
<belal1> yo no se
<coz_> earthmeLon,  that still isnt going to have the chromium browser stuff...you will likely have to reinstall chromium browser
<belal1> no hablo en espanol senor
<earthmeLon> Well, it's doing that for every package.  I need to remove some ppa packages .  One sec
<maco> belal1: the spanish message was at the person who was *actually speaking spanish* -- ie, not you
<coz_> earthmeLon,  i would reboot first
<belal1> sorry
<belal1> :(
<coz_> earthmeLon,  let those be recognized and then see what needs reinstalled
<belal1> (lol)
<coz_> earthmeLon,  ok I have to break here...but I will return in about 30 minutes...if here...let me know how that went
<BostX> guys, I'm evaluating the ubuntu one
<BostX> and I'm kindof dissappointed
<Moon_Rising2> running xubuntu and when i go to user settings and make a new user it never saves my changes
<justyellowboy> Nevermind, I got it.
<flohuels1> =-O
<mrcheesete0> I have a question about Ubuntu
<datacrusher>  mrcheesete0 how great!
<mrcheesete0> I'm considering getting it, and switching from my Windows 7 to it, but how do I know if all my hardware, and my programs will be compatible?
<datacrusher> you defnetly is in the right channel.
<datacrusher> .ask
<datacrusher> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Glowball> mrcheesete0: You can download a live cd and run Ubuntu from there, without touching your installation
<datacrusher> mrcheesete0, thats easy. download a desktop version of ubuntu and do a live try
<BostX> mrcheesete0, just try it and u will see pretty soon
<mrcheesete0> so there is a way to download it and test it to see if it works with everything before fully installing it?
<maco> mrcheesete0: yep thats what the live cd is for
<BostX> Glowball, mrcheesete0 live cd says nothing about restricted drivers
<maco> mrcheesete0: jsut put it in, reboot, and choose to test it
<kv102t> Afternoon peeps.  So i installed the firewall util from SPM. Is there a way to see what port are being used at the moment.
<Glowball> BostX: It gives a notice whether restricted drivers for your hardware are available, though.
<lwizardl> hello
<mrcheesete0> also when choosing 32 or 64 bit does it matter?  I currently use a 64-bit install of Win7, because thats what came with my desktop when I bought it
<BostX> maco, Glowball, mrcheesete0 I just had a minor isue with broadcom wifi driver
<lwizardl> anyone here use ubuntu for video production ?
<kv102t> Afternoon peeps.  So i installed the firewall util from SPM. Is there a way to see what port are being used at the moment.?
<evelyette> jrib, ok I got these strings: http://dpaste.com/279603/ ... how can I change them now with debconf ?
<BostX> maco, Glowball, mrcheesete0 It was that straight forward but it was just a little disurbance
<maco> mrcheesete0: not really... there's some stuff that a few years ago was tougher to get working 64bit (flash, wine) but nowadays its not been a problem for me. the warnings against 64bit are mostly to keep people who dont know what an architecture is from getting the one that doesnt work on (practically) everything
<kv102t> lwizaedl: They say to use PiTiVi
<Glowball> BostX: Anyway, he won't know without a real install. But if things on the live cd don't even work properly, he know he doesn't have to bother trying it.
<jrib> evelyette: I don't know.  I'd suggest just consulting slapd documentation on the appropriate options in the configuration file if you don't want to use dpkg-reconfigure
<BostX> maco, Glowball, mrcheesete0 he should try! In my case I did the installation with a normal network cable and then
<A_New_Server> In Xchat, how do I get the auto-complete to go to a colon rather than a comma? It's not the same as in Windows :[
<BostX> maco, Glowball, mrcheesete0 and then it downloaded the restricted driver automaticaly
<Glowball> A_New_Server: It's somewhere in the settings, I'm sure. But I'm not using XChat right now, so I can't tell exactly where it is
<Glowball> BostX: But it already tells you when you're on the live cd when there are restricted drivers available :)
<A_New_Server> Glowball, do you know if the actual thing to open it is called "Settings"? Because the Xchat faq used Settings too while on mine I see preferences (And I know they mean pretty much the same, but just making sure)
<Glowball> A_New_Server: no clue, sorry :)
<A_New_Server> Glowball, sadface.
<Glowball> I don't even have XChat installed anymore
<clon> cero
<Glowball> But I'm sure most of the users in here do, so just wait for somebody else
<belal1> is there any irc client for linux that is compatible with mirc's scripts?
<cannonball> I have xchat installed, what's wrong?
<Glowball> belal1: No. But mIRC works quite well in Wine. Unicode doesn't, sounds don't, leaving just some minor annoyances
<_16BitSubsystem_> i'm having a problem with the pidgin im client
<belal1> i'd like to get away from using wine :/
<nkh> hello , i have some problem with compiling kernel , who can help ?
<nkh> s
<jrib> !kernel > nkh
<ubottu> nkh, please see my private message
<jrib> belal1: don't use mirc then.  There are plenty of nice irc clients for linux
<_16BitSubsystem_> when i attemp to connect to my messenger account it says me that can't validate soe kind of certificate or something
<nkh> TnQ !;) lol
<Glowball> belal1: I'm afraid you'll also have to get away from using mIRC script too :(
<UnNaturalHigh> anyone here with an intel 5100 chipset finding wireless does not work so well?
<belal1> aww shucks =/
<belal1> no more xdcc =/
<mrcheesete0> im downloading the CD then I'll burn it with PowerISO and use the liveCD
<mrcheesete0> but once I'm in it, how willI check if there are any non-conmpatible items
<rww> _16BitSubsystem_: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Glowball> belal1: However, there is a project of some guy trying to make an mSL compiler, but it seems to be dead for quite some time, at version 0.07 alpha.. :P
<_16BitSubsystem_> rww: ubuntu 10.10 LOB
<belal1> lol
<belal1> that's not going to help, but thanks
<rww> _16BitSubsystem_: pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy pidgin"
<CeilingKitten> @_16BitSubsystem_, i believe it requires you to accept an SSL cert from MSN usually it asks you on first connection if you wish to allow it. (http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-pidgin-276-in-ubuntu-with-msn.html) Posted 2days ago so it much be a recent problem
<rww> _16BitSubsystem_: CeilingKitten is correct. There's also an update to Ubuntu to fix it that's either released or about to be released; the pastebin will say whether you have it ;)
<_16BitSubsystem_> rww: CeilingKitten: thanks a lot
<CeilingKitten> no problem =], i quite like pidgin myself, but i was having some issues with msn in previous releases.  Might give it a go again.
<amoko> if you want to be elite, use bitlbee for msn
<Glowball> belal1: Actually, I talked to the developer once. He has already implemented quite a lot identifiers, the reason of its low version number is mainly because there are no events, just aliases. But once the most important ones are implemented, it actually is quite usable for daily, non-specific scripting usage :)
<rww> _16BitSubsystem_: The relevant Ubuntu bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/676972 , btw.
<_16BitSubsystem_> !!!
<CeilingKitten> @amoko ah another multi im client, might give it ago. =] thanks for the link.
<_16BitSubsystem_> 3 hours left for upgrading!!
<CeilingKitten> ^ouch
<btQuark> is non working n wlan with iwlagn a current known defect?
<btQuark> on 10.10
<_16BitSubsystem_> i'm gonna cancel that
<_16BitSubsystem_> why the 10.10 has a lot of bugs more than another versions and other operative systems that i had seem in my whole life.
<Glowball> _16BitSubsystem_: It is fixed in the newest Pidgin 2.7.7, and there is a workaround available for older versions.
<_16BitSubsystem_> Glowball: thank you
<CeilingKitten> =| lol you all are making me doubt about the install of 10.10 im doing right now lol
<_16BitSubsystem_> ok thanks everybody helped me
<earthmeLon> update or fresh, CeilingKitten ?
<_16BitSubsystem_> CelingKitten: are you installing it
<CeilingKitten> @earthmeLon fresh off the CD
<_16BitSubsystem_> well i must recommend you
<_16BitSubsystem_> dont do it
<_16BitSubsystem_> but
<CeilingKitten> installing as we speak =], my next course of action is LAMP and how to install "install.php" packages
<Glowball> _16BitSubsystem_: In fact, I didn't encounter any major bugs in 10.10, so I'd call it coincidence. But it's a fact that older versions have had at least 6 more months of testing and bug hunting, so they are probably (a little bit) more stable by now, yes.
<_16BitSubsystem_> do everything you want
<earthmeLon> 10.04 was good.  I upgraded to 10.10 and had some gfx card issues but fixed them
<_16BitSubsystem_> Glowball: hmm, you got a point there.
<_16BitSubsystem_> anyway
<CeilingKitten> well im planning to run it headless (no monitor), on LAN with a php file manager that has filetagging supported
<_16BitSubsystem_> they must verify and fix all bugs as the developers can
<_16BitSubsystem_> before releasenew versions
<CeilingKitten> unless someone knows a great filesystem or FUSE that has tagging, =\ all the ones i have found thus far lose all tags when moved or renamed, metadata, etc,.  =\  maybe i need a database of some sort for filetagging.  Any recommendations?
<_16BitSubsystem_> i mean i'm very grateful with ubuntu
<_16BitSubsystem_> must to fix that
<Glowball> _16BitSubsystem_: They do. But before the final release, there is only a very small number of beta testers, so a lot of bugs get overlooked. If you don't want to be an early adopter (and encounter a few more bugs than you might expect), put your 6 month update schedule 2 months behind Ubuntu's
<Glowball> (So update to the April release in June, and update to the October release in December)
<Dreki> im useing a laptop with an intell atom processor is there app that monitors/controls the CPU clocking and works with ubuntu 10.10?
<_16BitSubsystem_> Glowball: thank you
<btQuark> obviously it is
<btQuark> i'll go back to windows then, n wlan is needed
<_16BitSubsystem_> i dont like windows
<bastidrazor> !info cpufrequtils | Dreki
<ubottu> Dreki: cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 007-1 (maverick), package size 37 kB, installed size 272 kB
<CeilingKitten> btquark have you tried ndiswrapper to install using the windows driver?
<btQuark> no, i thought those days were over?
<nit-wit> _16BitSubsystem_,  who does that is at all a real geek
<Dreki> bastidrazor thanks
<_16BitSubsystem_> nit-wit: doing what?
<_16BitSubsystem_> exactly?
<Glowball> Liking Windows, he means ;)
<_16BitSubsystem_> lol lol
<_16BitSubsystem_> oh
<_16BitSubsystem_> got it
<nit-wit> I like it for helping the poor souls who are stuck with it for whatever reasons, to much work to lock it down and have a safe OS
<_16BitSubsystem_> nit-wit: me too
<_16BitSubsystem_> it's a great community
<nit-wit> _16BitSubsystem_, W7 is not bas though in general it just is a huge target for  nasty-ware
<btQuark> Glowball actually i rather meant klugdy unsupported tinkering for standard features
<nit-wit> bad"
<_16BitSubsystem_> true
<_16BitSubsystem_> Are Jimmy Wales out of bussiness?
<Glowball> btQuark: he asked what nit-wit meant
<CeilingKitten> I cant touch any windows thats not xp =\
<nit-wit> CeilingKitten, why?
<mrcheesete0> how about Computer Games?  all my games have the suggested settings for Windows, or some have Windows & Mac, but none mention Linux
<btQuark> i use everything i have to, anyhow theres a preference for unix, and since steve currently puts me off a little with his bad hardware offerings and too much of itunes coupled with too little of unix, i thought i'll try ubuntu again
<CeilingKitten> I run Win XP Corporate/Embedded Hybrid, and everything runs in a sandbox.  =]
<nit-wit> mrcheesete0, As i said those stuck with it
<btQuark> one cant live without windows can one
<CeilingKitten> 17 seconds from power button to desktop, and 6 seconds from shutdown to complete power off, really good for a windows xp machine on 256,b of ram
<_16BitSubsystem_> CeilingKitten: do you mean sandbox of cryengine?
<mrcheesete0> nit wit
<mrcheesete0> what do you mean?
<nit-wit> CeilingKitten, Xp does run fast that is for sure sanboxing is a good idea is it comodo
<CeilingKitten> no @_16BitSubsystem_ (Sandboxie.com)
<btQuark> i wonder what ubuntu thinks about openstep - now that they seem to be fast on the way to reproducing its looks
<btQuark> without the ideas..
<zetheroo> can remote desktop in Ubuntu connect to Windowz machines
<_16BitSubsystem_> CeilingKitten: ok
<CeilingKitten> nah, i <3 sandboxie, been using it before sandboxing became a windows practice.
<r007> zetheroo yes use terminal server client
<CeilingKitten> linux has has chroot/jail sandboxes forever though lol, windows is always so far behind =]
<CeilingKitten> has had*
<btQuark> anyhow windows xp with virtualbox is really nasty fast, especially if used with virtualbox suspend/resume
<btQuark> as if chroot would be any form of security
<nit-wit> CeilingKitten, I'm not real familiar with doing that I have only seen the option in Comodo, hey it works for you use it I say;)
<zetheroo> r007: so not through the gui?
<r007> zetheroo yes it uses a gui
<btQuark> i like ubuntu for init=/bin/bash anyway - to completely root&reset a system with windows you usually need to step to bigger loops
<nit-wit> see you all nobody needs help here
<r007> zetheroo should be under internet
<zetheroo> r007: Remote Desktop Viewer?
<DMJC> ok, so a few weeks ago I upgraded my gcc to 4.5
<CeilingKitten> btQuark, you want real speed, use Minlogon from XP Embedded, it strips out almost everything in winlogon, no user accounts, runs as system, combined with write filter driver for flashcards, or horm (hibernate once reboot many).
<r007> zetheroo that will work too
<DMJC> I still have 4.4 installed, and I need to reset 4.4 as the default compiler
<shmup> anyone here run two monitors and actually get flash able to stay full screened in one?
<shmup> it's easy to do in windows, but i'm sure it's been done in linux
<soulzie> hmm, I installed the maverick server, installed openbox, and some things.. not sure when it appeared, but must of been with the vmtools I think, , but i have a directory in my home dir called (null)
<DMJC> anyone know howto set it so that 4.4 is always the default?
<soulzie> erm.... obv. cant remove it as it gets a syntactical error... WTRF is that all abt?
<soulzie> I use normal linux commands and all that.. any ideas anyone????
<soulzie> dont say i gotta go on a different server distro immediately due to this sigh
<zetheroo> r007: ok I found Terminal Server Client ...
<DMJC> ok you've got some weird folder called null
<DMJC> how's that affecting things?
<Flannel> soulzie: The directory is called "(null)"?  Try tab-completing to delete it, that'll automatically escape things
<n2diy> do I have to start samba after installing it with synaptic?
<wcchandler> What is the best partitioning/file formats for use with a solid state drive?
<DMJC> sweet
<DMJC> problemo solved
<zetheroo> r007: RDV has SSH and VNC .... I tried with SSH but no luck finding the machine on the domain
<r007> zetheroo you want rdp or rdpv5
<r007> zetheroo ssh is unlikely to be running on a windows box
<zetheroo> r007: oh ok ... so RDV ain't going to do it ... Terminal Server Client has those protocols though
<Very_Cool> Samba issue with read speed.  winxp can write to samba server at 55mb/s...but can only read at 25mb/s.  Ive been messing with buffers, tcp_nodelay, hard drive read aheads etc...   any ideas?
<technikfreak> hey r007 i have tunneld the 3389 rdp protocol behind the 22 via my ssh server (low cost vpn varaint)
<Teth> I can't find the Xorg.conf file
<Teth> and i'm running the most recent version of ubuntu
<Teth> can anyone help me?
<technikfreak> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Very_Cool> Teth: find / | grep Xorg.conf
<technikfreak> here you go
<r007> technikfreak yeah you can tunnel but zetheroo asked how to connect to rdp
<technikfreak> but please be carefull
<Teth> Very_Cool: the fucked up thing is that I already did that :(
<Gnea> find /etc/X11/ -name "Xorg.conf"    who uses grep?
#ubuntu 2010-11-25
<IdleOne> !language | Teth
<ubottu> Teth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Teth> *coughs* sorry, no harm was intended
<zetheroo> r007: what is Client Hostname?
<r007> zetheroo will be the ip or the hostname if you can resolve it
<wcchandler> Does anyone know if EXT4 has good support for SSDs?
<zetheroo> r007: so the name of the computer I am connecting to?
<technikfreak> yep
<r007> zetheroo only if it resolves otherwise you will need to add it to /etc/hosts or just connect to the ip
<Gnea> Teth: you'll need to stop X, and in a console terminal login and type:  Xorg -configure   and it will create an xorg.conf in your ~ which you can then edit and put into /etc/X11/
<soulzie> right, so maverick server is *not* reliable then?
<coz_> wcchandler,    http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/03/01/ssds-journaling-and-noatimerelatime/
<Gnea> soulzie: better asked in #ubuntu-server
<coz_> wcchandler,    http://blog.loxal.net/2009/04/tuning-ext4-for-performance-with.html
<zetheroo> r007: I am getting an error ... name or service not known
<r007> zetheroo what are yo using?
<wcchandler> coz_ Much thanks!
<zetheroo> r007: does domain need to be starting with "smb"?
<maxb> soulzie: I think you're being a bit melodramatic, pronouncing that the entire distro is unreliable because you're having problems figuring out how to quote a filename in bash
<Very_Cool> Samba issue with read speed.  winxp can write to samba server at 55mb/s...but can only read at 25mb/s.  Ive been messing with buffers, tcp_nodelay, hard drive read aheads etc...   any ideas, comments, suggestions (ie Is this normal for samba)?
<zetheroo> r007: Client Hostname  PC004
<coz_> wcchandler,  no problem you can also googl   ext4  with ssd
<r007> zetheroo if you ping the domain does it resolve to an ip
<Gnea> maxb: still, it is a question better asked in #ubuntu-server
<technikfreak> zetheroo are you able to ping PC004?
<Gnea> Very_Cool: #samba can help you out with that
<zetheroo> technikfreak: yes
<wcchandler> coz_ I was trying but I wasn't getting anything good.  I may have been too specific.  :/ ha
<Very_Cool> Gnea: ty
<technikfreak> with the name or the ip adress?
<zetheroo> r007: not sure what the domain is exactly ...
<zetheroo> technikfreak: ping pc004
<coz_> wcchandler,  yeah general info search strings tend to yield the better results
<zetheroo> PING pc004.arev.local (192.168.16.14) 56(84) bytes of data.
<r007> zetheroo just use the ip as the host
<zetheroo> technikfreak: ^^
<soulzie> maxb erm... I am talking about a newly installed server , manages somehow to create a directory called (null)
<soulzie> you try and creaTE TRHAT and remove it perhaps?
<coz_> wcchandler,   you can then be more specific according the hits from the generalized search
<r007> zetheroo you need to use  pc004.arev.local then
<soulzie> I'd say that is* a cause for 'melodrama' when it comes to a server?
<zetheroo> r007: but won't that change from time to time with DHCP going?
<zetheroo> ok
<technikfreak> maybe the dns server will be add the prefix themself?
<r007> zetheroo yes the IP will so just use the hostname  pc004.arev.local
<snow_ru> zeth,  this is off topic, please join #network
<snow_ru> zetheroo,
<zetheroo>  r007: and is the domain "smb://arevdomain/"?
<soulzie> I would like to see you manage to replicate it maxb , at least then it would be a bug with linux and not the server?
<r007> zetheroo no the smb:// is telling it to use samba
<zetheroo> snow_ru: I assure you this is very on-topic ;)
<maxb> soulzie: So, rmdir '(null)', and maybe file a bug on whatever created it.
<snow_ru> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<zetheroo> r007: is .... arev.local ... the domain?
<soulzie> ah it works with quotres? if it does, I will apologise Immediately for my idiocy!
<technikfreak> so guys i wish you a good night or day (my local time is 1 am over..)
<technikfreak> sorry for posting personal related things an not technical...
<r007> zetheroo pc004.arev.local is the domain
<zetheroo> snow_ru: I am using Ubuntu  ... this is about Ubuntu ... thanks
<zetheroo> r007: ok
<zetheroo> r007: so it's both the domain and the hostname
<realeyes> hey so, about that 200 lines of code that optimizes your system; Does that work for Ubuntu 10.10?
<snow_ru> these thing are not well manipulated in ubuntu
<r007> zetheroo yes
<soulzie> maxb... ok it was an anomolous action which with quotes is possible (was cairo dock creating it) my bad... I once created such a illogical forbidden directory in dos once, and it screwed up my computer .. as it cudnt even format the disk (back then) due to two identical named dirs in one place.. hence why I got this same 'panic'
<soulzie> fine I am melodramatic lol :(
<soulzie> thanks anyway
<soulzie> which reminds me, why am i even bothering wiht openbopx on this serv hehe :/
<The-Stinger> hi
<realeyes> Does that 233 lines of code kernel patch work for Ubuntu 10.10?
<The-Stinger> Can anyone help me with disabling back and forward mouse buttons in Firefox :)
<soulzie> The-Stinger, perhaps in firefox chan?
<Yanch0> guys did the memtest option disappear from 10.10 live cd pls ?
<r007> #ubuntu-server
<ace_steel> hi,can anyone help me with the installation of tomcat on ubuntu?
<muelli> !details | ace_steel
<ubottu> ace_steel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AnonymousCoward> Is it enough to add a path to the PATH variable in ~/.profile and the source ~/.profile ? The path isn't added even after doing that.
<ace_steel> muelli:ok...i am on tomcat website....now there are binary distributions...core and deployer...in both zip and tar form...which ones shud i go for???
<zetheroo> r007: unfortunately this just isn't working
<r007> ace_steel they dont sound like binaries I would think .zip will be windows binaries the tar will be source
<zetheroo> r007: same error too ... name or service not known
<Fredricho> hi
<ace_steel> r007:here is the link http://tomcat.apache.org/download-60.cgi#6.0.29
<r007> zetheroo have you tried just using the ip ?
<Fredricho> how do i convert a mdb file to csv?
<zetheroo> r007: I'll try that now
<zetheroo> r007: hey that worked :)
<muelli> ace_steel: have you looked whether there is actually a package for Ubuntu? Check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Cukier_> hi
<zetheroo> r007: domain is set to arev.local though
<bigdaddy> How can I change the orange close button in the Ambiance theme to another color?
<ace_steel> muelli, ok...i;ll check
<rotham> hey
<r007> ace_steel tar.gz they look like the zip is just another option for the same files
<rotham> im looking to simulate mouse/keyboard events in apps... where shouild I start looking to figure out how to do this?
<r007> ace_steel with tar.gz you wont need to instasll anything else to extract
<Guest75210> can someone help me how do i get the update manager to work i keep getting errors im running 10.10
<The-Stinger> why is there no inputdevice section in my xorg.conf?
<sion> Does anyone know how I can check how much RAM my computer has without turning my computer off?
<ace_steel> r007:so whatshud i do?
<r007> zetheroo what if you just use PC400?
<muelli> sion: yes. cat /proc/meminfo
<r007> ace_steel download the .tar.gz and extract Ive never installed tomcat so not sure let me check the readme
<muelli> !details | djwattz
<ubottu> djwattz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ace_steel> r007,ok...thnx..
<sion> Erm, cat /proc/meminfo didn't work
<sion> Am I typing it wrong or something?
<muelli> sion: how do you know "it didn't work"?
<djwattz> im running ubuntu 10.10 i get a error every time i try to update
<bigdaddy> sion: use free in a terminal
<r007> ace_steel run startup.sh
<zetheroo>  r007: ok pc004 works too ...
<djwattz> Could not initialize the package information
<djwattz> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<djwattz> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<djwattz> 'E:Malformed line 1 (the only line) in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list (dist parse), E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<FloodBot3> djwattz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigdaddy> How can I change the orange close button in the Ambiance theme to another color?
<ace_steel> r007,ok...
<muelli> so djwattz. Remove your dodgy modications to the package manager .
<pokoko222> how do i play rm in ubuntu
<ace_steel> r007, thnx...
<djwattz> muelli how do i do that?
<muelli> djwattz: how did you do that in first place? And why? Don't tamper with that system stuff unless you know what you're doing. In your case, you can simply move the offending file to /tmp/.
<Cukier> anyone can heko me ? :P
<zetheroo> r007: thanks for your help ;)\
<jrib> Cukier: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<djwattz> im not sure muelli i heard its a problem in 10.10
<nyquist333> Does fsck report false errors when run on a mounted drive partition with -n?
<muelli> djwattz: now you hear that it's a problem with your modifications to the package management.
<r007> zetheroo && ace_steel nps
<ubuntuguy> How do I save the music I put on rhythmbox?
<djwattz> do u have an idea how i can fix it
<ubuntuguy> How do I save the music that I add on rhythmbox?
<muelli> djwattz: yes. Move the offending file to /tmp/.
<pokoko222> how do i play rm in ubuntu
<pokoko222> how do i play rm in ubuntu
<muelli> pokoko222: you install the necessary codecs and play it.
<jrib> !real | pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntuguy> How do I save the music I put on rhythmbox?
<soulzie> hmm, I can't seem to get hold of mke2fs on mave server... I installed e2fslibs but no help.. can't find it in synaptic/ aptitude either.. tips?
<m4rk3d0n3666> Can anybody suggest the best dvd movie ripping tool?
<muelli> soulzie: mkfs.ext2?
<r007> djwatty  nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list set enabled to 0
<muelli> !best | m4rk3d0n3666
<ubottu> m4rk3d0n3666: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dfr|mac> hey guys. Can you point me to a guide how to create a bootable ubuntu usb stick from macos?
<ubuntuguy> How do I save the music I add on rhymthbox?
<pokoko222> muelli what codecs, play it with what?
<Nisstyre65> pokoko222, cat /bin/rm > /dev/audio
<r007> pokoko222 you can always download real player for Linux
<soicon> ubuntuguy: you mean playlist?
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> How do I save the songs
<The-Stinger> So how do I disable the side mouse buttons from going back wards and forward inf firefox?
<ubuntuguy> That I took off my other computer
<_16BitSubsystem_> Ok. Gotta go. Bye bye people. Thanks to everybody.
<ubuntuguy> and save it on rhymthbox?
<djwattz> r007 what do i do now that im in the text editor
<soicon> oh, go to Music / Import folder
<soicon> ubuntuguy:  oh, go to Music / Import folder
<ubuntuguy> HM
<r007> djwattz can you see a line that says enabled?
<ubuntuguy> My music file folder on ubuntu?
<soicon> ubuntuguy: yes
<djwattz> one sec
<ubuntuguy> When I try to import folder it shows all my files but they aren't clickable
<djwattz> theres no line that says that
<djwattz> it only says deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu main #Ubuntu Tweak Stable Sou$
<soicon> ubuntuguy: just choose the folder and click open
<muelli> djwattz: one last time: Move that file out to /tmp/.
<ubuntuguy> OK I did that I clicked on the folder
<pokoko222> how come i installed MPlayer and it is not in Applications>Sound and Video ?
<ubuntuguy> Now what?
<syzygy> I'm running 10.10 maverick. I don't have broadband at home so I have to use dial-up :( According to syslog pppd connects with my ISP with out errors. But it isn't connected. Can't even ping anywhere. Anybody know what might be wrong?
<r007> djwattz put a # at the beginnig of the line and press ctrl + x and save
<ubuntuguy> It doesn't let me know if it's saving the files
<djwattz> muelli sorry what was the file i had to move to tmp
<soicon> ubuntuguy: click on the folder which contains your music files and click open again
<muelli> syzygy: are you not using NetworkManager?
<djwattz> k
<syzygy> muelli: how do I find out?
<syzygy> new to ubuntu
<ubuntuguy> SOicon, can we do a private chat?
<muelli> syzygy: Well :-) Have you used the clicky thing to set your dial-up up?
<divided> hi all - having trouble getting my wireless usb adapter to work with 10.04.  can anyone help?
<syzygy> muelli: no, pppconfig
<ubuntuguy> soicon, can we do a private chat
<muelli> syzygy: try using the clicky thing then :)
<syzygy> what clicky thing?
<djwattz> r007 i did that nothing happend :P
<Pacifica> divided, which usb adapter and did you search for linux support <fill in your usb adapter>
<r007> actually I have a question now is there an equivelant for apt as yum update --disablerepo=reponame?
<muelli> syzygy: network manager. I have an icon in my notification area.
<ubuntuguy> Because I'm not understanding it
<nyquist333> I had to repair my hd after a bad shutdown. Not sure it it worked. Does fsck report false errors when mounted during recovery? It is fine when I run fsck from a live flash drive.
<soicon> ubuntuguy: better here, so people could see and help if necessary
 * syzygy going to look for network manager
<r007> djwattz define nothing happened?
<soicon> ubuntuguy: click open already?
<ubuntuguy> Alright
<muelli> r007: no, I don't think so. But what do you want to do anyway?
<ubuntuguy> I did what you told me to do
<djwattz> well what was supposed to happen after i did that lol
<divided> Pacifica: linksys wusb54g v4 and yes i did search for support and tried some options
<ubuntuguy> NO open sign
<ubuntuguy> I just click the file
<soicon> ubuntuguy: and the folder has music files inside?
<ubuntuguy> but it's not doing anything
<ubuntuguy> Yes
<FloodBot3> ubuntuguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r007> muelli nothing just thinking for djwattz
<soicon> ubuntuguy: choose File / Import folder
<soicon> ubuntuguy: not Import files
<muelli> r007: No. djwattz just has to move the file out of the way.
<ubuntuguy> I mean folder, I did folder not files
<ubuntuguy> And then I click the folder with music and it shows the music (unclickable) and that's it
<soicon> ubuntuguy: click open one more time
<ubuntuguy> There's no open
<Pacifica> divided, what do you see in the syslog when you plug it in?
<ubuntuguy> I'm able to click the file
<ubuntuguy> BUt there's no open
<r007> muelli surely he can just comment it out of the apt sources list
<divided> Pacifica: sorry got kicked
<soicon> ubuntuguy: please sure that you choose Import folder
<soicon> ubuntuguy: please do it again ;)
<ubuntuguy> I just did it again
<ubuntuguy> I clicked
<ubuntuguy> import folder
<ubuntuguy> and then music section
<Pacifica> divided, did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472475
<FloodBot3> ubuntuguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuguy> than my music folder,
<ubuntuguy> There's no open, I just click files
<divided> Pacifica: thanks I'll take a look at that
<ubuntuguy> I click music- import folder- music section- my folder and click it
<nyquist333> does anyone know or can they confim if a READ-ONLY fsck on a mounted hd using "sudo fsck -n /dev/sda1" reports false errors?
<ubuntuguy> THen it shows all my files in folder but I can't import them
<djwattz> muelli it wont move it just moakes a copy of its self
<ubuntuguy> It just shows unclickable files
<soicon> ubuntuguy: ok, so try another way, open your music folder, open rhythm-box and choose all the music file in you are folder , drag and drop it into the rhythmbox
<Nach0z> hey i've got a question about Chmod... if I have a folder that I want everyone to be able to write to, including a program that will not run as root, how would I do that? the ubuntu page on chmod hasn't been much help to me
<muelli> djwattz: ... open a terminal, do "sudo mv $filename /tmp/".
<ubuntuguy> And then
<muelli> Nach0z: chmod a+w myfolder
<Nach0z> thanks
<nyquist333> Nach0z - set others to write.
<muelli> Nach0z: in fact, chmod a+rwx myfolder.
<ubuntuguy> I'm playing my music on rhythmbox, but I want to save my music files there
<ubuntuguy> Not just play
<ubuntuguy> I want to save them
<muelli> ubuntuguy: you don't save files "in rhyhtmbox". It just plays them.
<edbian> ubuntuguy, You don't save files in a program.
<pokoko222> wtf i cant find a way to play rm in ubuntu for an hour
<pokoko222> fuckin ubuntu
<muelli> !real | pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntuguy> I thought you had the ability to save your songs in rhythmbox...
<soicon> ubuntuguy: choose Music / Playlist / New ...
<r007> Nach0z chmod 777 directory
<soicon> ubuntuguy: then name it
<ubuntuguy> Alriht
<edbian> ubuntuguy, You don't save files in a program.  You use a program to save them some where on the HDD perhaps.  But they are not inside the program.
<divided> can i update from 10.04 to 10.10 from the command line?
<ubuntuguy> OH
<muelli> divided: yes.
<ubuntuguy> Soicon, after you name them?
<divided> muelli: is it do-release-upgrade?
<r007> divided yes you can use apt-get dist-upgrade
<soicon> ubuntuguy: drag and drop music files into that playlist
<muelli> divided: don't listen to r007. do-release-upgrade sounds appropriate.
<r007> ooh
<ubuntuguy> And they will be there forever until I delete them from playlist?
<Braber01> I hate to start a flame war, but I need everybody's opion on which Editor is the best, and why, because I chose to write a paper about the Editor War for English In Class on Monday.
<soicon> ubuntuguy: yes
<djwattz> muelli i did  "sudo mv $ubuntu-tweak-stable.list.d /tmp/
<IdleOne> Braber01: that is offtopic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<djwattz> wont work
<ubuntuguy> So after dragging the songs I can remove them from the music folder?
<Braber01> IdleOne thank you
<GringoStar> Hello, I 've set my screensaver to never and the power management to never sleep in 10.04 but it continue to sleep after 15 minutes download or movie or game...
<muelli> djwattz: Good :) But don't do the dollar in front. And put the full file name there.
<soicon> ubuntuguy: no, don't touch the files ;)
<divided> Pacifica: i checked out that thread, does that mean i need to update to 10.10?
<ubuntuguy> :O
<ubuntuguy> Ok...
<ubuntuguy> THanks for the help
<whoever> need some help with k9copy, when i try to make an iso it takes abou 5 hours and ends up being 23Gb, I have mencoder and dvd set to 4400mb
<soicon> ubuntuguy: playlist only save the "address" of files
<ubuntuguy> Explain please
<Pacifica> divided, yes, or add 2.6.34 yourself
<ubuntuguy> xD
<djwattz> it says no such file but i see it in the / in the gui
<Pacifica> divided, there might be a backport to 10.04 for kernel 2.6.34
<ubuntuguy> Like I wanted to save my songs like you save them on itunes
<ubuntuguy> for example
<soicon> ubuntuguy: even when you change the file path or delete or move the files , it cannot play your music anymore
<divided> Pacifica: i'm a nub when it comes to the kernel stuff, i'll just update to 10.10
<djwattz> mv: cannot stat `ubuntu-tweak-stable.list.d': No such file or directory
<ubuntuguy> Oh, because I wanted to like save my music like you would on itunes
<Pacifica> divided, please first make sure that what you're experiencing matches what you're reading there :-)
<r007> djwattz your using a relative path are you in that directory?
<muelli> djwattz: put the full filename there. i.e. /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak....
<divided> Pacifica: some of it does
<soicon> ubuntuguy: I've used itunes so far, but I guess we cannot do like that on rhythmbox
<earthmeLon> I currently have ubuntu 10.10 installed with / on one partition and /home/ on an encrypted partition.  I would like to install ubuntu 10.10 again and keep the /home/ partition as is.  Will I run into any trouble because of the encryption or is the installer 'smart-enough' to help me with that?
<Pacifica> divided, for instance: If your wifi adapter is WUSB54GC, then the fix seems to be to blacklist the rt2500usb driver; see the following thread.
<Pacifica> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9236202
<ubuntuguy> Alright, thanks for the help man!
<kitrana> whats the command to reload the sound drivers
<Pacifica> divided, I'd read all the posts carefully before upgrading.
<kitrana> specifically pulseaudio
<djwattz> sudo mv/etc/apt/sources.list.d ubuntu-tweak-stable.list.d /tmp
<djwattz> ? rigt
<divided> Pacifica:  I will thanks, I'll let you know how it goes
<Pacifica> divided, good luck!
<r007> djwattz space between mv and /
<kitrana> djwattz: if your looking to move a file i was about to say that
<djwattz> so  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list.d /tmp
<GanonKiller> is combat arms still being developed for meerkat?
<kitrana> yes djwattz
<Agent001> i  got a font issue on ubuntu
<kitrana> whats the command to makie pulseaudio reload
<raggi> why would all hot processes on a multicore machine all bias to one cpu?
<r007> djwattz isnt it ubuntu-tweak-stable.list and not list.d
<djwattz> yaa list not .d
<djwattz> so sudo mv/etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list /tmp
<r007> you might need a / after tmp
<GringoStar> It look less busy now so I'll ask again: I 've set my screensaver to never and the power management to never sleep in 10.04 but it continue to sleep after 15 minutes download or movie or game...
<djwattz> keeps saying command not found
<Styper> Hey there, is there a way to auto-load the Screensaver as soon as the computer starts?
<divided> what's the command to see what version aka 10.04?
<r007> djwattz try cp /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list /tmp/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list
<r007> djwattz then rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list
<GringoStar> How can I disable monitor sleep?
<muelli> no r007. djwattz has not put a space between "mv" and the file.. *sigh*
<muelli> GringoStar: try running the gnome-screensaver with --debug and check what it says.
<r007> fail
<djwattz> the cp one worked
<GringoStar> thanks
<djwattz> the one r007 didnt work
<r007> you just said it did make your mind up :)
<djwattz> it says it cannot remove
<r007> and it should btw in fact both methods should
<r007> you need to sudo
<djwattz> oh ok
<djwattz> so sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list
<djwattz> ?
<r007> yup
<djwattz> k it look like it took the command
<djwattz> ha ha it worked
<djwattz> thanxs guys
<r007> actually to be on the safe side use rm and not rm -rf in case you type it wrong
<GanonKiller> i still cant get combat arms to work in linux
<r007> np
<GanonKiller> i still cant get combat arms to work in WINE
<GringoStar> In the screensaver settings, I've uncheck all box and put the slider to it max but continue to sleep. When I try the --debug, I got this: ** (gnome-screensaver:1876): WARNING **: Screensaver already running in this session
<r007> !ubottu | wien GranonKiller
<ubottu> wien GranonKiller: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dragonbyte> Is there a handy chart for LTS support?
<r007> !ubottu | wine GranonKiller
<ubottu> wine GranonKiller: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<muelli> GringoStar: so use gnome-screensave-command --quit or so to get rid of the running instance
<r007> !ubottu wine |  GranonKiller
<idrankwhat> Hello! Anyone running tweetdeck on ubuntu? Second question, how do I change directories in terminal. I am familiar with the old text DOS but not familiar with linux.
<djwattz> thanx muelli and r007 saveed my life
<muelli> idrankwhat: it's the very say
<muelli> *same
<idrankwhat> cd
<idrankwhat> cd C:\etc
<r007> idrankwhat no its / in Linux
<r007> and theres no drive letters
<idrankwhat> cd C:/etc
<r007> so its cd /etc
<rinku_kokiri> anyone know why i can't  unzip a bz2 file ??
<microm> I have spend 3 days one the same problem: connecting a ubuntu box to my dd-wrt WRT54G router (wireless works flawlessly in gentoo)
<idrankwhat> ok cool, so I'm not too unfamiliar with it. now my first question again, is there a tweedeck for ubuntu?
<muelli> !details | rinku_kokiri
<ubottu> rinku_kokiri: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<r007> rinku_kokiri what syntax are you using?
<augdawg> where can i go to learn about hacking on unity using vala?
<muelli> augdawg: the internet
<rinku_kokiri> tar xvfj dolphin-2.0.i686.tar.bz2
<rinku_kokiri> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<rinku_kokiri> tar: Child returned status 2
<rinku_kokiri> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<FloodBot3> rinku_kokiri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> augdawg, Google
<muelli> rinku_kokiri: do a "file" on your file.
<rinku_kokiri> dolphin-2.0.i686.tar.bz2: gzip compressed data, from Unix
<r007> rinku_kokiri what about gunzip?
<muelli> rinku_kokiri: there you go.
<muelli> rinku_kokiri: generally: Don't try to be smart. A "tar xvf $file" will do.
<Gnea> rinku_kokiri: tar xvf file.tar[.gz|.bz2]
<shmup> so i noticed that when i have xchat set to start in my 'startup applications' it won't start with the system tray icon
<augdawg> nit-wit muelli i guess i should have tried that first. anyway heres a great post if found
<augdawg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7797/which-is-the-preferred-environment-to-start-hacking-unity
<shmup> do apps load differently when ran from "applications startup' ? i know they're ran through terminal but..
<shmup> i don't quite get it
<GringoStar> I don't get any result from the --debug. (no error)
<nit-wit> augdawg, not interested in hacking  but thanks anyway,do you mean cracking?
<idrankwhat> I tried to download adobe air but it would only give me a spanish website for a linux version. Any ideas?
<Khisanth> shmup: in theory it should not but in this case it is probably because by putting it there xchat ends up starting before the notification area has been created
<rinku_kokiri> gzip: dolphin-2.0.i686.tar.bz2: unknown suffix -- ignored
<Fredricho> hi
<Fredricho> how do i convert a mdb file to csv?
<augdawg> nit-wit just thought you might be interested. also, i just thought it might be interesting to write unity places and such.
<rinku_kokiri> and tar xvf complains it's not a tar file
<shmup> Khisanth, d'aw.. that makes sense.
<Gnea> rinku_kokiri: mv dolphin-2.0.i686.tar.bz2 dolphin-2.0.i686.tar.gz
<muelli> rinku_kokiri: so it's probably not a tar file.
<shmup> Khisanth, probably nothing I can do, right? besides just starting xchat manually
<Gnea> obviously, if it's labeled wrong, rename it
<nit-wit> augdawg, yeah sounds cool I just have other things going on.
<rinku_kokiri> allright
<rinku_kokiri> thx
<Styper> is there a way to auto-load the Screensaver as soon as the computer starts?
<idrankwhat> is there a newbie channel for really new people? I don't understand a lot of the lingo yet.
<r007> rinku_kokiri gunzip dolphin-2.0.i686.tar.bz
<rinku_kokiri> i got it by renaming it to gz
<Khisanth> shmup: hmm there is a hackish solution that might work, then there is patching xchat ...
<shmup> Khisanth, lets start with the hackish solution :P
<Khisanth> shmup: do you know about the startup.txt file for xchat?
<shmup> well..
<shmup> i know it's not in .xchat2 :P
<Khisanth> it's not there by default but you can create it
<shmup> oh wow, really?
<shmup> and isnt there some /set_gui command for xchat?
<shmup> that places an icon in the systemtray/notification area
<shmup> well anyways, go on with what you're thinking
<djwattz>  muelli and r007 another question i wana install my card reader in my laptop
<jrmcm> i need help connecting my mobile broadband device from clearwire
<Khisanth> shmup: http://pastebin.com/2TDyRgAw you might have to adjust the 10 and 11
<thunkee> Fredricho: chekc mdb tools ... worked for me
<shmup> wonderful
<shmup> that makes sense
<shmup> didnt know xchat had a built in timer, either
<Khisanth> /help timer
<muelli> !details |  jrmcm
<ubottu> jrmcm: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shmup> i will test this as soon as night comes in minecraft ^^
<Fredricho> thunkee
<Fredricho> how do i sudo aptget it?
<divided> how can i tell what version of ubuntu i'm running
<shmup> you sudo apt-get install/remove/update/upgrade
<shmup> in the terminal
<shmup> OH
<neurochromexx> l
<schultza> when is the daily update sources going to be ready?
<shmup> you asked how you sudo apt-get something in particular, sorry
<edbian> divided, Go to the help menu.  It's in there.
<shmup> i thought you were asking how to sudo apt-get ^^
<edbian> divided, or rather, "about Ubuntu"
<muelli> divided: lsb_release =a
<muelli> -a even
<divided> edbian: sorry, from command line
<Gnea> schultza: in about 5 years
<edbian> divided, I'm not sure there is a way...
<jrmcm> When I plug in the USB device its not recognized, and using the mobile broadband wizard in ubuntu clear or clearwire is not an option. I am running 10.04 on kernal 2.6.32-26
<r007> dived cat /etc/issue
<muelli> edbian, divided: there is. lsb_release
<r007> divided cat /etc/issue
<schultza> thanks.
<muelli> divided: don't listen to r007.
<r007> lol whatever
<r007> type it then nvm dont listen
<edbian> divided, lsb_release -a
<GringoStar> brb
<allaire> anybody have a clue why in my ftp when I upload a file, the owner is  "1004" and the group is "1005"? The user is called "brico", same for the group… when I do ls -l I get brico:brico, really weird...
<edbian> r007, Why don't you look what's in the file.
<divided> edbian, muelle, r007 thanks but cat /etc/issue works too
<r007> cat /etc/issue will show you what version
<edbian> I believe all it says is "Debian Testing"  Did they change it? (I'm not on an Ubuntu machine)
<r007> edbian they changed it :)
<divided> with lsb_release -a i see i have 10.04, but when i do-release-upgrade, it won't update to 10.10 - why?
<edbian> divided, By default Ubuntu only looks for LTS releases
<Flannel> divided: `cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades` does it say "Prompt=lts" or Prompt=normal?
<edbian> divided, system -> admin -> software sources to change it
<r007> divided what about apt-get -u dist-upgrade?
<edbian> divided, What Flannel said by cli
<divided> edbian, Flannel: Prompt=lts
<djwattz> anyone know how to install a memory card reader driver in ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> divided, Change it to normal.
<divided> r007: it still says nothing available
<Flannel> divided: That means it'll only try and upgrade from LTS to LTS, you can change it to normal if you want to be on the six month cycle
<r007> divided oh ok never tried it
<mongrul> HI
<muelli> djwattz: yes. You just plug the thing in.
<divided> edbian, Flannel: awesome thanks, it's getting the new one
<snake> how do i change the default screensaer daemon in ubuntu 10.04 to xscreensaver
<shmup> Khisanth, it worked. Much thanks. ^^
<muelli> Snake: I think you don't.
<shmup> Actually, I do have another question related to XChat.. mind if I PM you?
<edbian> snake, install xscreensaver, remove gnome-screensaver restart the machine
<shmup> It's something I've been wondering.
<snake> muelli, it's linux, you can do anything.
<snake> edbian, thanks
<muelli> :D
<Fredricho> hi
<Fredricho> how do i convert a mdb file to csv?
<djwattz> muelli i did that it doesnt do anything
<The_rogue_smiler> Why does it take 10 minutes to open my email on ubuntu?
<The_rogue_smiler> my connection is fine btw
<shmup> 10 whole minutes?
<The_rogue_smiler> yes
<muelli> The_rogue_smiler: you mean evolution?
<edbian> The_rogue_smiler, How are you viewing your email?  In a browser?
<jrmcm> I need help connecting a mobile broadband device from clear. The device is a USB stick and nothing happens when i plug it in. I have tried using the mobile broadband setup and neither clear or clearwire are options. I am running ubuntu 10.04.1 on kernal 2.6.32-26
<Fredricho> hi
<The_rogue_smiler> yes edbian
<Fredricho> how do i convert a mdb file to csv?
<The_rogue_smiler> I am viewing it in firefox
<virfrojan> hy all
<edbian> The_rogue_smiler, Do other websites load quickly?
<janisozaur> how do I disable password prompt for certain action?
<The_rogue_smiler> quicker than my mail
<edbian> The_rogue_smiler, Have you tried other browsers?
<The_rogue_smiler> but they are still slow. I know it isnt my connection because the other computers have no trouble
<muelli> janisozaur: I *think* you have to configure PolicyKit. I've seen a GUI for that somewhere in administration.
<The_rogue_smiler> no I have not
<virfrojan> i have questions. how to run the application with auto
<janisozaur> muelli, do I have to install it or it comes with default install?
<thunkee> Fredricho: http://tinyurl.com/32h73dm
<muelli> janisozaur: dunno. but I'm sure google knows that ;-)
<r007> janisozaur its asking for the password for a good reason :)
<janisozaur> r007, I'm aware of that. but that is not an answer to my question.
<Fredricho> no srsly
<Fredricho> im a novie linux user
<r007> janisozaur I wasnt answering your question more making a point
<Fredricho> i want something that will convert my files to csv and back to mdb
<Fredricho> My HW is 1 wk overdue because of nerdy linux
<janisozaur> r007, then consider me aware of your point and I'd be more glad if you made a point about a solution to my question
<muelli> Fredricho: what is a .mdb file?
<edbian> Fredricho, yes, what is .mdb?
<Fredricho> microsoft acces file
<janisozaur> muelli, ms access databse, I believe
<Fredricho> Microsoft DataBase
<edbian> Fredricho, install python and eric.  This program can convert your files but the configuration is quite extensive...
<Uplifted> ballinn
<Fredricho> i want a simple way plz
<r007> .mdb microsoft access eww
<youlun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Access
<janisozaur> Fredricho, what are you trying to do?
<Fredricho> convert mdb to csv
<muelli> janisozaur: there is a polkit-gnome package. You might want to check that out'
<Fredricho> r007: dont insult
<blackstar> quick question, is Linux Mint Debian better than Ubuntu?
<r007> Fredricho wasnt insulting you
<janisozaur> Fredricho, I've done that once with mono for a friend, but it was a long time ago and I doubt i still have this project lying around. But it should be easy
<Fredricho> dont insult windows
<thunkee> ok i post ist :) ... mdb-export db.mdb customers >> customers.csv
<r007> Fredericho give me a good reason not to :)
<Fredricho> my document is db1.mdb
<janisozaur> !best | blackstar
<ubottu> blackstar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blackstar> janiszaur tks
<xangua> !mint > blackstar
<hal> does anyone use dropbox here?  dropbox-nautilus works fine for one account, but is missing when I log in as another
<hal> user
<r007> Fredricho have you tried open office?
<hal> does anyone know how I can make it work for all users?
<jrmcm> I need help connecting a mobile broadband device from clear. The device is a USB stick and nothing happens when i plug it in. I have tried using the mobile broadband setup and neither clear or clearwire are options. I am running ubuntu 10.04.1 on kernal 2.6.32-26
<Fredricho> yes
<Fredricho> but the hw is due tommorow
<janisozaur> Fredricho, check http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080820100758AAYyN7V
<Fredricho> i have no time to start over
<edbian> Fredricho, .csv is raw text.  is .mdb raw?  Just change the extension manually
<muelli> jrmcm: plug it out, do a "sudo dmesg -c", plug it back in, do a "sudo dmesg -c" again and pastebin the output.
<janisozaur> !info polkit-gnome
<ubottu> Package polkit-gnome does not exist in maverick
<janisozaur> muelli, there is no such package
<jrmcm> k will do
<muelli> janisozaur: apparently I've still got that package installed. Sorry.
<thunkee> Fredricho: in general you cant convert .mdb to .csv ... because .mdb is a databse type and .csv is a table type ... if you want .csv you need to know the tables in the .mdb und do the convert
<jrmcm> what do you mean pastebin?
<depechemod99> y'a quelqun
<muelli> janisozaur: there is policykit-desktop-privileges though. You might check that out and adapt.
<muelli> !paste | jrmcm
<ubottu> jrmcm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fredricho> tables?
<djwattz> anyone know how to mount a internal sd card reader in unbuntu 10.10
<r007> janisozaur you can always create a root account or run gksudo nautilus
<Fredricho> like rates, returns and personal data?
<Flannel> edbian, Fredricho: mdb is a binary file, I'm pretty sure.  There is a tool though (at least one, this is first google result): http://nialldonegan.me/2007/03/10/converting-microsoft-access-mdb-into-csv-or-mysql-in-linux/
<depechemod99> anyone can read me here?
<edbian> depechemod99, sure can
<depechemod99> thanks
<muelli> djwattz: plug it out, do a "sudo dmesg -c", plug it back in, do a "sudo dmesg -c" again and pastebin the output.
<Flannel> Fredricho: mdbtools are in the repositories (as 'mdbtools') too
<hinojosa> Hi. I'm trying to boot my Acer Aspire One to Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook but am getting a boot error (follows)
<janisozaur> r007, on one hand you say that it ask for my passwords for a reason, yet on the other hand you suggest such a 'solution'. please, make up your mind
<janisozaur> asks*
<r007> janisozaur create a root account and use su
<hinojosa> (initramfs) mount: mounting aufs on /root failed: Invalid argument
<janisozaur> r007, that's not a solution
<hinojosa> and I'm left at the (initramfs) prompt
<r007> sudo mount
<hinojosa> suggestions?
<r007> janisozaur be more specific then
<janisozaur> r007, I want to permanently auhtenticate a specific action
<miststlkr> I would like to assign a keystroke to "bring me to the desktop" rather than using the indicator.  I know how to set keystrokes up, but not the command to use.  could anyone help me out?
<ubuntuguy> Can someone tell me how to restart my panel, I removed my battery and wifi icon by accident
<muelli> miststlkr: ctrl+alt+d doesn't work for you?
<janisozaur> ubuntuguy, $ killall gnome-panel
<xangua> !panels | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<miststlkr> ah!   so it does.  Thanks muelli!
<thunkee> Fredricho: my be better ... what do you want to do with that .mdb and .csv files?
<Fredricho> ok
<Fredricho> ok
<hinojosa> are there known issues w/Ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks?
<ubuntuguy> Error
<ubuntuguy> Is that code correct?
<Fredricho> convert them
<janisozaur> ubuntuguy, it should just reappear, in case it doesn't, just execute "gnome-panel"
<xangua> ubuntuguy: the on that i gave you, yes
<xangua> one*
<vinoo> my ethernet connection stops work just for some minutes after i turn my notebook on, i'm using 10.10, any idea?
<ubuntuguy> Xangu, give code again, it didn't work
<janisozaur> xangua, I believe he doesn't want to reset his panel and just restart it
<muelli> vinoo: how do you know "it stops working"?
<ubuntuguy> Said command not found
<janisozaur> !tab | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubuntuguy> I'm so confused lol sorry
<djwattz> muelli i did that it read it in the terminal where can i see it in the gui
<ubuntuguy> Can I just get a code for terminal to restart panel
<janisozaur> ubuntuguy, just execute "killall gnome-panel"
<The_rogue_smiler> argh! I thought ubuntu was supposed to be fast! But these updates are clogging up my computer
<ubuntuguy> Then what Jani?
<edbian> The_rogue_smiler, please explain... ?
<The_rogue_smiler> After each update, my computer runs a little bit slower
<vinoo> muelli, it stops responding, it dont ping other computers in the network. i turn it off and it doesnt connect anymore
<The_rogue_smiler> Even after I restart it
<ubuntuguy> I want all my icons to reappear like they were from the beginning, my battery, my wifi etc
<CeilingKitten> The_rogue_smiler, try Ubuntu Tweak ?
<janisozaur> ubuntuguy, then wait for the panel to reappear (should be instantly). in case it doesnt, execute "gnome-panel"
<The_rogue_smiler> What is ubuntu tweak?
<ubuntuguy> It reappeared
<ubuntuguy> but my icons
<ubuntuguy> are there
<ubuntuguy> my battery icon
<ubuntuguy> etc
<FloodBot3> ubuntuguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> ubuntuella,   right click gnome panel and make sure you have the notification applet  on there
<Fredricho> brb
<ubuntuguy> I want to get my battery, my wifi etc icon to reappear
<edbian> ubuntuguy, add the notification-area to your panel
<janisozaur> ubuntuguy, or if you want to reset your panel to defaults, use what xangua suggested
<coz_> ubuntuguy,   rather  for you   right click the gnome panel and make sure you have the notification applet on there
<CeilingKitten> The_rogue_smiler, its a simple interface for changing system preferences, some may help with performance.
<CeilingKitten> it has a package cleaner, startup cleaner, etc,.
<coz_> ubuntuguy,  you want  Notification area  applet
<ubuntuguy> Can you give me the code that xangua said
<ubuntuguy> please
<r007> janisozaur if you edit the sudoers file and ALL = NOPASSWD /path/to/binary for your user should work
<xangua> !panels | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jrmcm> i think i did this right http://paste.ubuntu.com/536125/
<The_rogue_smiler> I also think it is worth mentioning that I clicked on openoffic word processor 20 minutes ago. it is still loading.
<ubuntuguy> It keeps saying error :l
<The_rogue_smiler> *openoffice
<janisozaur> r007, please stop giving the 'solutions', of which implications you obviously have no idea.
<r007> oh fuck off you stuck up twat
<r007> only trying to help
<IdleOne> !language | r007
<ubottu> r007: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mny> my network connection isn't working, when i type ifconfig -a it shows my network cards, but when i type ifconfig it only shows my loopback
<r007> !flaming | janisozaur
<office> how do i remove a system password entirely?
<ubuntuguy> Can someone give me the code to reset my panel back to it's deafult
<janisozaur> !panel | ubuntuguy
<office> so that anyone can access
<Braber01> what's the command to install skype?
<ubuntuguy> !panel?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntuguy> I just type that in
<ubuntuguy> ?
<ubuntuguy> Sorry I'm slow...
<edbian> office, I think you're best bet is to create a user and have it auto-login
<FloodBot3> ubuntuguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> !partner | Braber01
<xangua> first enable partner repositories and then just: sudo apt-get install skype
<ubottu> Braber01: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<janisozaur> !panels | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<janisozaur> !info skype | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: Package skype does not exist in maverick
<office> edbian is there really no way to remove a password?
<edbian> office, I don't think you can have a user with no password.  As a guess, create a user and when you enter the password just press enter
<r007> janisozaur try it and see
<r007> smart A
<slide> Is there any way to make a tmpfs or ramdisk that automatically backs up to the disk whenever possible? I just need the loading to be super fast
<IdleOne> r007: please watch the attitude.
<janisozaur> r007, will you please stop? I do know what this does. and this is not what i want.
<r007> tell janisozaiour too please
<IdleOne> janisozaur: skype is available from the Partner repo
<ubuntuguy> When I typed that in terminal nothing happened...
<tendo> how easy is it to install ubuntu onto an existing parallel's (windows emulation for mac) partition, without losing any other partition?
<r007> janisozaur ok but me more clear what your asking then
<ubuntuguy> I typed in exactly what you typed in...
<djwattz> muelli u still here?
<janisozaur> r007, I've already told you
<muelli> yes
<Braber01> is there some sort of command run to see what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<tendo> version
<microm> does gnome have the kde and windows feature where you swing the window to the edge and it tiles the window automatically to take up half the screen?
<janisozaur> r007, I want to permanently auhtenticate a specific action
<muelli> Braber01: yes. lsb_release -a
<edbian> Braber01, lsb_release -a
<tendo> oh weird
<djwattz> do u know i can access the card reader in gui
<r007> janisozaur and the specific action is?
<office> r007 try enabling parters & backports in the software sources, rebooting, and search the software center
<office> in that order
<thunkee> Braber01: http://tinyurl.com/36sffzp
<janisozaur> r007, 'action' as in 'policykit action'
<Braber01> appeently I'm still using Lucid and I just ran a long system update too.
<thunkee> Braber01: that page also have an instruction for 10.04
<sougata> Braber01, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/install-skype-from-official-ubuntu-1004.html
<rinku_kokiri> allright guys, i used this how to  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993376   and now wish to undo this command...    gksudo wminput <your wiimote's bluetooth address>
<muelli> janisozaur: can you possibly edit smth in /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/? Have you had a look at the polkit-desktop-privileges?
<rinku_kokiri> nvm i think i just did it by powercycling the wiimote
<Flannel> janisozaur: Does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers not work for you?
<jrmcm> Muelli: i ran sudo dmesg -c the results are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/536125/
<janisozaur> Flannel, no, I want it done policykit way.
<ubuntuguy> Well, I used a different code and got it, thanks anyways...
<janisozaur> muelli, http://linux.die.net/man/5/policykit.conf leads leads me to think that policykit.conf is what I'm looking for, but there is no such file in my system
<muelli> jrmcm: hm. didn't you have 3G problems? Or was it WiFi indeed?
<muelli> janisozaur: hm. again, I'd check the polkit-desktop-privileges package.
<muelli> !polkit-desktop-privileges
<jrmcm> muelli: actually it supposed to be 4G
<jrmcm> I have my wifi working fine
<janisozaur> !info polkit-desktop-privileges | muelli
<ubottu> muelli: Package polkit-desktop-privileges does not exist in maverick
<muelli> O_o
<janisozaur> muelli, "apt-cache policy polkit-desktop-privileges" ?
<muelli> janisozaur: just shut down the ubuntu machine. But it might very well be an old package again. Quickly googling suggests that the whole GUI thingy disappeared quite a while ago.
<janisozaur> muelli, oh. I'll see into your previous suggestions, it looks promising. but right now it's quite late and I'm going to bed. thanks for your help
<muelli> janisozaur:  here's some discussing reg the GUI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-gnome/+bug/443265
<r007> janisozaur why you cant do %admin ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown Ive no idea
<capleton> hey, what's the offtopic channel?
<muelli> !offtopic | capleton
<ubottu> capleton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<janisozaur> r007, because this app could do many more things of which I want to allow it to do only one. are you satisfied now?
<capleton> thnx muelli
<r007> janisozaur ahh so its an app and not the user executing the command
<janisozaur> r007, and please, don't just go around and flap your gums about things you don't know. at least make sure you know implications of your solutions.
<r007> whateverrrrrrrrrr
<rinku_kokiri> Anyone got a wiimote on their pc/laptop working?
<r007> that gives admin users the ability to shut the box down without entering a password which is what you asked they still have to be authenticated in the admin group
<r007> end off
<rinku_kokiri> I would like to use my wiimote as a controller for an emulator WITHOUT the ir and accellerometer.
<rinku_kokiri> afaik there are only two ways to run wminput, one involving ir and the other involving the accellerometer
<rinku_kokiri> i would liek to run without both.. just a.b u d l r start and select
<earthmeLon> When using LVM encrypion, is the goal to have the entire filesystem in said encrypted LVM, or do you only put certain mountpoints in it (like only /home/)?
<Flannel> rinku_kokiri: Have you tried this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD
<helios_> Helllo
<Supari> anyone know a website or something that has kernel config files for ubuntu made so that i dont need to go through 2 hours of configuring to reduce my kernel memory usage and proc usage
<helios_> I'm trying to install a program called BYOND. It says I'm missing a lib. the lib is in the directory
<rinku_kokiri> I do not wish to use the wiimote as a mouse.
<rinku_kokiri> i wish to use the wiimote as a controller
<Flannel> rinku_kokiri: Right.  You can set up the config file however you'd like.
<helios_> Can someone help me installing?
<rinku_kokiri> and how do i connect it without using it as a mouse??
<rinku_kokiri> as far as i can read, there's only two ways to run wminput...
<Flannel> rinku_kokiri: Who cares what it shows up as.  If you disable the mouse linkage (the 'IR Pointer' stuff in that config file) then it won't provide any input to that, just the buttons
<helios_> Can somebody help me with something?
<fffffs> Supari, just download the kernel source
<muelli> !ask | helios_
<ubottu> helios_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rinku_kokiri> So how do i disable the accellerometer stuff
<rinku_kokiri> because i still don't get it
<rinku_kokiri> i can either run the wminput in ir mode or accelerometer mode...
<draven_sol> anyone around familiar with booting a degraded encrypted raid?
<Flummoxed> exit
<ubuntu4shane> Flummoxed: hmm, wrong window. :)
<Flummoxed> :) hate when that happens
<Flummoxed> apologies
<Zack> During my Ubuntu install (10.10) I got an error stating that, more or less, the bootloader could not be created.  When attempting a reinstall I'm having difficulty selecting a proper location for install.  The first install created a new partition, but in my experience just deleting it can cause problems.  I have an image here (- i56.tinypic.com/dpy9ur.png -) of my partition setup using Gparted
<Zack> on a live disk.  Any assistance in how to move forward would be greatly appreciate.  Thanks. =]
<hinojosa> I'm trying to boot my Acer Aspire One to Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook but am getting a boot error: (initramfs) mount: mounting aufs on /root failed: Invalid argument aufs mount failed -- I'm then left at the (initramfs) prompt. Ideas?
<ubuntu4shane> Flummoxed: can't tell you how many times I have almost done that.
<helios_> I need help with transfering a lib file to my lib folder
<djwattz> does anyone know how to mount this internal sd card reader
<ubuntu4shane> helios_: it is best to just install the libs you need through synaptic or apt-get
<ubuntu4shane> helios_: it is probably not just so simple as moving a file to the lib folder, what lib do you need and why?
<r007> hinojosa you dont have a mount point set on sda5
<helios_> well
<helios_> I'm trying to run a program called Byond
<hinojosa> r007: okay, fair enough. How do I set that?
<helios_> it says i need one of their libs
<ubuntu4shane> djwattz: open the terminal and type: sudo fdisk -l
<sfears> djwattz, i'm not sure how do go about finding the drivers.  but that's probably why you can't mount the sd reader
<helios_> and it's in the directory
<pieces> Hey can any one tell me how to view my com ports that have devices attached in ubuntu?
<ubuntu4shane> !who | helios_
<ubottu> helios_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hiexpo> helios_, what lib
<sfears> pieces, lsusb
<r007> hinojosa during your partition setup it should give you an option to create a mount point set it to /
<sfears> won't quite show com ports pieces but it will show some attached devices
<helios_> hold on
<pieces> sfears, thanks, but i need to figure out what com port a certain device is on so I can access it
<teng0803> hi guys. sorry to interrupt. Im a total newby in Linux and Ubuntu. I've joined this chat to somehow ask for your expert advices. Im getting random freezes lasting for few seconds since i installed Ubuntu. Can someone help me please?
<KBentley57> sfears: have you tried gnome device manager?
<abstrakt> is there no git package for Ubuntu 10.04
<abstrakt> ?
<Zack> During my Ubuntu install (10.10) I got an error stating that, more or less, the bootloader could not be created.  When attempting a reinstall I'm having difficulty selecting a proper location for install.  The first install created a new partition, but in my experience just deleting it can cause problems.  I have an image here (- i56.tinypic.com/dpy9ur.png -) of my partition setup using Gparted
<Zack> on a live disk.  Any assistance in how to move forward would be greatly appreciate.  Thanks. =]
<helios_> libbyond.so
<ubuntu4shane> djwattz: do you know if the sdreader is picked up by ubuntu?
<sfears> pieces, what are you trying to access?
<hinojosa> r007: Hmm. Were that I was getting that far. The netbook has windows installed now and I just want to overwrite it completely - I have the book set to boot USB first. I don't get as far as the partion part of the install
<pieces> I have a device hooked up with bluetooth that is suppose to be listed as a com port
<hiexpo> Zack, did you do a md5sum on it
<KBentley57> pieces: what hardware do you have?
<Zack> hiexpo, i don't know.
<teng0803> does anyone know how to fix this: ubuntu kernel: [ 4446.088101] ata1: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset ?
<pieces> KBentley57, lego NXT
<hiexpo> !md5sum | Zack
<ubottu> Zack: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sfears> pieces, have you downloaded a bluetooth manager? it might detect the com port for you
<aakshay> hi.. i am making the package using the packaging guide. the rules file is not complete as shown in tutorial.. plz help
<r007> hinjosa have you got to the part when it asks you where you want to install it to?
<pieces> sfears, i have the standard one that comes with ubuntu
<ubuntu4shane> helios_: that is probably going to require compiling to correctly install it, you need to read the README file
<hinojosa> r007: no.
<sfears> and that's not doing what you need it to pieces ?
<pieces> sfears, it connects to the device correctly but doesn't tell me what com port :(
<hinojosa> I see the Ubuntu spalsh screen w/dots and then it hacks up a lung to this error message
<hiexpo> ubuntu4shane, what kinda file is it a tar
<r007> hinjosa what stage of the install are you at?
<teng0803> does anyone know how to fix this: ubuntu kernel: [ 4446.088101] ata1: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset ?
<hinojosa> beginning
<hinojosa> r007: --^
<aakshay> hi.. i am making the package using the packaging guide. the rules file is not complete as shown in tutorial
<ejm> Does Xubuntu have a xorg.conf file anymore? I'm using xubuntu 9.04
<hiexpo> helios_, what kinda file is it a tarball
<jrmcm> I am trying to connect a mobile broadband USB stick. It is supposed to be a 4G connection. I have run sudo dmesg -c under a few different cicumstaces and the output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/536136/
<Jacen> anyone know how to fix the Pointer to BIT loadval table invalid error?
<teng0803> does anyone know how to fix this: ubuntu kernel: [ 4446.088101] ata1: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset ?
<ubuntu4shane> hiexpo: no, it is a zip file, he is trying to install, he wanted to know how to install the lib file, going to find problems real fast, and bork his install
<helios_> let me check hiexp
<hiexpo> yeppers
<xangua> ejm: 9.04 is no longer supported
<helios_> hiexpo: it was a zip
<ubuntu4shane> hiexpo: here is the page I think:  http://www.byond.com/download/
<hiexpo> did you unzip it ?
<ubuntu4shane> hiexpo: who?
<hiexpo> helios_, thats a windows game you needwine
<Supari> ubuntu4shane thanks for your help yesterday
<helios_> No, I downloaded the linux exeutables for it
<Supari> ubuntu4shane i fixed the issue problem was me trying to install grub to mbr when it wasnt needed at all
<ubuntu4shane> Supari: no prob,
<hiexpo> yep to what you said ubuntu4shane
<jrmcm> I am trying to connect a mobile broadband USB stick. It is supposed to be a 4G connection. I have run sudo dmesg -c under a few different circumstances and the output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/536136/
<ubuntu4shane> !pm > teng0803
<ubottu> teng0803, please see my private message
<hiexpo> helios_, hold on see a tar for linux let me look at it one sec
<teng0803> thanks ubottu
<Supari> ubuntu4shane one more question,do you happen to know any sites that have conf files to kernels ? I need a trimmed one with bare minimum so i can build it for appletv specifically...openelec has a conf file, but the issue with that is when i attempted to use that conf to compile a ubuntu kernel system didnt boot.
<helios_> hiexpo: Alrighty
<_Beast> oR
<teng0803> does anyone know how to fix this: ubuntu kernel: [ 4446.088101] ata1: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset ?
<ubuntu4shane> Supari: not right off hand, I haven't messed with building kernels or conf files for kernels in over a year
<hinojosa> r007: tell you what - I'm gonna check my md5checksum and maybe download this again and remake the usb startdisk. Thank you for your help though. I may be back.
<hiexpo> helios did you read the read me
<hiexpo>  
<teng0803> does anyone know how to fix this: ubuntu kernel: [ 4446.088101] ata1: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset ?
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: are you getting that error on an installed version? or booting off CD or USB?
<hiexpo> helios_, put the file in home dir  unzip it  open terminal cd it type make
<teng0803> ubuntu4shane, installed one
<r007> hinojosa it sounds like its booting from the hd and not the install media tbh
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: did it happen right after install?
<hiexpo> if gives you errorslet use see what they are   [ pastebin it
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: or after an upgrade?
<^Mike> How can I stop ~ from being expanded in my shell? I have already put set expand-tilde off in ~/.inputrc
<teng0803> i actually started collecting logs when i started experiencing random freezes
<teng0803> like for few seconds, i can sometimes move my mouse but no use at all. everything freezes for few seconds then poof all back to normal
<jrmcm> how do you change the number of lines shown in the terminal?
<hinojosa> r007: hrm. It shows the Ubuntu splash screen though - it's accessing the USB startdrive, but it's hacking up a lung.
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: I'm not really sure about the error, I have seen similar errors, but usually after I messed something up with grub
<psusi> ^Mike, why would you want to, and where did you read about .inputrc?  I don't think that's right
<teng0803> any advice what to check?
<ubuntu4shane> jrmcm: you mean scroll back?
<teng0803> sorry im very new to linux and ubuntu :((
<jrmcm> yes
<^Mike> psusi: Because it's annoying. I saw this... all over the place. that's what expand-tilde supposedly does - but turning it off has no effect
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: I'm not sure, can you boot into recovery mode?
<teng0803> and then observe?
<^Mike> psusi: 'expanded' meaning 'expanded for tab completion'... it still means $HOME (well, a souped-up version of $HOME)
<ubuntu4shane> jrmcm: it is in the preferences, let me find it for you, I always change that.
<jrmcm> ubuntu4shane:thx
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: I would try and run an update and see if there are any updates to fix it.
<hinojosa> r007: is there a way to mount the thing via the initramfs prompt, then move forward?
<ubuntu4shane> jrmcm: Profile Preferences -> Scrolling tab
<helios_> hiexpo: thank you :D
<teng0803> ubuntu4shane: yes ive downloaded and installed lots of updates already but still the same. i've tried googling it and found some notes saying that it might be pertaining to some kernel issues. found some same complaints even on earlier versions :(
<psusi> ^Mike, ahh
<Pun1sh3r> oR
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: ooh, so you are actually able to boot into the system?
<teng0803> yes. but then at random im getting freezes
<teng0803> and when i checked the logs that's what it says
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: oooh, ok, I see, I didn't think it was booting.  is this new hardware?  I mean like recently bought computer?
<r007> hinojosa what happens when you press esc at boot
<FishFace> teng0803: I was getting that for a while. But I have a MS wireless mouse. Seems I don't get the freezes when batteries are over 50% charged.
<r007> hinojosa can you get a grub menu?
<hinojosa> r007: let's find out.
<teng0803> no it's been my laptop since 2005 :P but i've been using it with windows xp with no issues at all. Only with ubuntu that im getting this random freezes :(
<syn-ack> FishFace, Same thing happens with my Logitech
<r007> hinojosa remove quiet splash from the kernel arguments
<vance> what is this
<r007> hinojosa if you can
<FishFace> syn-ack: Yep. So I have rechargables. Not a real big deal.
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: I hate to say it but sounds like a hardware incompatibility, something is not working right, and perhaps it is the kernel not working right with the hdd, but I'm not certain, and not sure how to troubleshoot it
<hinojosa> r007: ttrying again
<vance> whats going on
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jrmcm> ubuntu4shane: ok i have a scrolling tab, can i change the number of lines i can go back? I am try to debug a few things
<teng0803> uhm let me check
<teng0803> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-23-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 17 22:15:35 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu4shane> jrmcm: scrolling tab???  You should be able to set either the amount of line numbers or you can set memory limits like 1mb or something like that.
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: Oh, I meant, 10.10 (Maverick) or 10.04 Lucid lynx?
<teng0803> Maverick
<vance> what is this???
<hinojosa> r007:I can't seem to be able to get a grub menu - pressing esc at boot only brings up the language selection part of the install
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: ok, give me a minute, let me check something
<teng0803> thanks so much :D
<adito> join #philosophy
<jrmcm> ubuntu4shane: ok i must have been in the wrong place where can i find profile preferences?
<adito> commands
<r007> hinojosa its defo booting from usb then hav you tried disabling the lpaic
<teng0803> jrmcm: on the terminal window go to edit then preferences
<ubuntu4shane> jrmcm: my bad, it is Edit -> Profile Preferences -> Scrolling tab
<virstulte> is it a bad thing if I just enjoy dropping by and listening to linux noobs ask silly questions because they can't find www.google.com?
<mongrul> im here for the same thing
<hinojosa> r007: it is default booting from the USB. I have not tried disabling the lpaic - tbh, not sure what is.
<jrmcm> ubuntu4shane and teng0803: thanks all i found it now. :)
<jeremiah_> as a linux noob i can enjoy both sises
<jeremiah_> sides*
<jrmcm> lol im learning even if im not asking all the time :)
<Kholby> I have an hp photosmart d110a AIO and I'm having trouble getting scanning to work on Ubuntu 9.10.
<virstulte> always good to learn a thing or two, true dat
<^Mike> oh yay, ubuntu clobbers your readline settings in bash_completion /o
<Zack> i'm attempting to install ubuntu (10.10).  it does not appear to be letting me to install to free (unpartitioned) space.  is this impossible?
<jeremiah_> Has anyone had the thought of hacking into there kinect yet
<r007> hinjosa can you boot command line install?
<hinojosa> r007: I'm using the install utils from help to run a check on the the disk and memory - disk was fine
<r007> hinjosa think its c then add cli at the end
<hinojosa> hmm - not sure ho wot get to that prompt
<virstulte> Zack: how many partitions do you already have?
<r007> hinjosa might be a or c
<banker247> can i run ubuntu off a usb stick if my computer doesn't have an HD? ;)
<r007> hinjosa its a on centos
<Zack> sda1(ntfs), sda2(ntfs), free space, sda4(ntfs)
<Zack> 1 is SYSTEM and 4 is RECOVERY.
<hinojosa> r007 - k, well - let me wait for the memory check to finish, then I'll see what options exist. Is there a way to escape to the command line boot?
<virstulte> what about sda2?
<Zack> virstulte - 383gig windows install.
<r007> hinjosa on the initial splash screen you should be able to press c
<Kholby> Anyone gotten a Photosmart AIO to scan in Ubuntu 9.10?
<hinojosa> r007 - ah - k, I'll try that. Thank you.
<r007> hinjosa I got to go to bed now have work in a few hours but good luck
<virstulte> Zack - I'd say it might be because you can only have 4 primary partitions. Linux typically needs 3: a boot, a swap, and the OS
<hinojosa> r007 - ok, thank you again, I appreciate the assistance.
<virstulte> so 3 + the 3 you need is 6
<Zack> virstulte - it says "no root file system is defined".. is that an error one is likely to recieve for that problem?
<virstulte> Zack - I think it's having a tough time figuring out what to do, since your unallocated space is in the middle of your drive
<Zack> virstulte - i have also installed EasyBCD (via .exe on windows side).
<virstulte> What the ubuntu install likes to do is take a hard drive that is solid NTFS and split it, putting linux in the back half
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: ok, I'm not sure if this is going to help, but open synaptic, and in the quick search put linux-image,  try and install the 2.6.35.22 kernel and boot off that and see if that helps
<Zack> virstulte - how do you suggest i continue? I cannot get rid of my windows install, but i do not know what the purposes of the SYSTEM and RECOVERY are.  I'm fairly certain I have windows recovery turned off..  if i don't i meant to.
<virstulte> well, you shouldn't worry about easyBCD, cause GRUB is going to take over anyway if you install ubuntu
<virstulte> I'd suggest expanding your windows partition to fill the unallocated space and installing via Wubi
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: you can also try to re-install the 2.6.35.23 kernel and see if that helps.  It is definitely a kernel/hdd error, I googled and found some stuff, but no real solutions right off the bat,
<teng0803> ubuntu4shane: i had that kernel before i updated to .23 just this morning :D
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: ok, and problems with that kernel too?
<virstulte> It's pretty solid, and as long as you don't try and do too many hacky things with it, it's kinda tough to break.
<Pun1sh3r> wpa2 ccmp pwn
<teng0803> uhm so far on the .23 haven't got it since i joined this chat. i but i looked at the syslog.1 msgs i ran from tail and saw the same error msgs took off while im sleeping :P
<teng0803> yeah, can't find solid fix notes as well online :(
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: are you shutting the computer down, or hibernating it?
<teng0803> nope, i just left it running
<teng0803> after i downoaded and installed .23. I slept for a while why system is running then when i woke up i checked the syslog.1 file
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: I'm not sure, hope the .23 kernel works better for you
<teng0803> and got those errors also
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: you did reboot after installing the .23 kernel right/
<ubuntu4shane> ?
<teng0803> good thing as per logs, they've reoccured on once/hr :D
<teng0803> yep
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: hmm, 2005 you said?
<teng0803> hahahaha
<teng0803> yeah it's old
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: backup your data, could be a hdd failure coming your way
<teng0803> but based on the online comments i've been seeing that error has been there since 2007
<Collapsed> hello
<Pun1sh3r> ello
<teng0803> and all they were saying is to hope for next kernel update :P also it stops whenever there's a cd in my drive
<teng0803> just like the workaround given on some forums
<teng0803> but no real fix though
<doc-saintly> Which package would you guys suggest for as a JRE on ubuntu?
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: I would be prepared for a hdd failure though, 5 years for a hdd, depending on usage is average lifespan.
<xangua> !java | doc-saintly
<ubottu> doc-saintly: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Aciid> doc-saintly: closed source one (official)
<Jordan_U> teng0803: Check the drive
<Aciid> works best for most apps
<doc-saintly> thanks guys
<Frijolie> generally speaking any external USB HDD will work with Linux, right? I'm worried that if i purchase a drive it will not be recognized by the computer. Does it have to meet any specific specs?
<Jordan_U> teng0803: ... The drive's SMART status in System > Administration > Disk Utility.
<teng0803> ok im doing that now Jordan
<teng0803> thanks
<Jordan_U> Frijolie: Correct. All USB drives should work with linux.
<FishFace> Frijolie: No worries. I have 3 from different manufacturers. All good.
<jrmcm> can i ask about evolution in here?
<ubuntu4shane> Frijolie: I have used quite a few, and never ran into one that doesn't work, so probably 99% of them would work with LInux, there may be an odd ball one out there that may not
<teng0803> @Jordan,anything i need to check?
<Frijolie> alright, so the file formatting doesn't matter?
<ubuntu4shane> Frijolie: google what you are looking at buying before buying. :)
<ubuntu4shane> Frijolie: actually, I formatted my ntfs external to ext3 for compatibility.
<ubuntu4shane> Frijolie: but I use Linux 100%, no windows.
<draven_sol> anyone familiar with booting a degraded encrypted raid?
<^Mike> Does anyone know why the cpan shell on ubuntu uses ~/.local/share/.cpan instead of ~/.cpan?
<Frijolie> they normally come formatted as NTFS, i just wanna be able to take it back and forth to work
<prong> Obama destroyed the united states with socialism
<Frijolie> Linux at home and Windows at work
<doc-saintly> I do an apt-cache search sun-java  <- all this returns is javadb entries
<Zack> okay so accidentally keeping an ntfs formatted SD card in the slot while trying to properly format my disks and install linux? bad idea.
<^Mike> prong: He did?! I haven't read the newspaper yet today...
<draven_sol> !topic >prong
<ubottu> prong, please see my private message
<fffffs> take that u$a c,,p elsewhere please
<magn3ts> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ubuntu4shane> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu4shane> doc-saintly: you want to install java?  like to run stuff? or develop java stuff?
<prong> :)
<fffffs> doc-saintly, install jdk from oracle website
<teng0803> @ jordan and Ubuntu4shane. Just got off from the same freeze :P
<doc-saintly> ubuntu4shane: to run,
<doc-saintly> fffffs: thanks, i'll try that if i find that openjdk doesn't work for me.
<doc-saintly> thanks for your help guys
<ubuntu4shane> doc-saintly: sun-java6-jre
<doc-saintly> ubuntu4shane: apt-cache does not find that
<ubuntu4shane> doc-saintly: apt-get update && apt-cache search sun-java6-jre
<daniell> does anybody help me with packaging using deb-helper..regarding rules file
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: what did the SMART say about the hdd?
<ubuntu4shane> daniell: are you trying to package?
<teng0803> disk has a few bad sectors :p
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: back up and enjoy the ride
<teng0803> hehehe
<daniell> ubuntu4shane: ya
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: it is all down hill from here.
<teng0803> thanks Ubuntu4shane and Jordan :D
<ubuntu4shane> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ubuntu4shane> daniell I think it is #ubuntu-packaging
<teng0803> gtg guys
<teng0803> thanks for the advices
<ubuntu4shane> daniell they can help you
<ubuntu4shane> teng0803: no prob
<daniell> ubuntu4shane: ;-).. okiez.. thanx...
<teng0803> have a great day/night ahead
<daniell> ubuntu4shane: tcz..
<^Mike> How can I make my cpan shell use ~/.cpan instead of ~/.local/share/.cpan? I can change the values in the cpan shell's config, but the location of the config file itself seems to be hardcoded :(
<ubuntu4shane> !tcz
<Zack> I have free space I wish to install Ubuntu on.  I believe I do this by creating a new partition first?  It's been a while since I've done a lot with partitions.. I want to be able to boot from it, obviously.  Should it be Primary or Logical?  And for "use as:" should I leave it as Ext4 journaling file system, or change that? Thanks! =]
<^Mike> Zack: Yes, you'll need to create at least one new partition. ext4 is fine.
<^Mike> Zack: I recommend having 3: one for /, one for /home, and one for swap. However, that's a bit complicated, perhaps you prefer simplicity of using just one partition
<Collapsed> two partitions... one for / and another for swap
<Collapsed> that is the most basic way
<Zack> ./ being root?
<Dulak> Putting /home on it's own partitions makes a clean install much easier down the road
<daniell> with #debian-packaging
<Zack> i'm not sure how i would differentiate the parts of the install.
<Collapsed> yeah...
<Zack> all i know is the manager just asks for a place to install..
<daniell> #packaging
<Collapsed> set small partition for SWAP and another one for system on /
<Collapsed> that will be formated in ext3
<Collapsed> SWAP no need format i belive
<Zack> both logical?
<Collapsed> yeah
<Zack> how big? just a few gigs?
<Collapsed> i left 1gb for swap
<Collapsed> and ubuntu on 20
<Dulak> I have 2g swap, 30g /, and the rest on /home
<Collapsed> yeah it deppends
<Collapsed> but it's the same thing...
<Collapsed> deppends on the user
<crawler> hi.  what is the terminal command to show which version of a package that's installed?
<Zack> should these be on a separate 'partition table'than my windows install?
<Collapsed> yes
<Collapsed> then grub will auto detect windows on sda1
<Collapsed> for multi OS selection
<Zack> sda1 is some 208mb 'SYSTEM' partition. i don't even know what it is, but i'm afraid to delete it.
<microm> I can't get my wireless network to ping outside my LAN (the same computer booted in Windows or Gentoo is able to ping outside my LAN).
<Zack> the only way the 'new partition table' button is selectable is if i select dev/sda .. and that would overwrite the entire disk, which i don't want to do.
<Dulak> Zack same partition table as existing stuff, the SYSTEM partition is probably your manufacturer's restore or diagnostic tools
<Collapsed> yep...
<Zack> i already deleted the RESTORE partition.
<Dulak> then it's the diagnostic tools
<Collapsed> why dont you back up everything and start over?
<Collapsed> i mean with windows
<Zack> doesn't seem necessary
<Zack> if i can distill it down to a single partition
<abstrakt> why might I want to choose the MIT license over say the GPL3
<rww> ubottu: ot | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abstrakt> rww, it's not really that off topic... ubuntu is free software
<abstrakt> there's no #license channel that I know of
<Collapsed>  i dont understand your question... then
<rww> abstrakt: It's not an Ubuntu support question. As ubottu said, try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Collapsed> i got it late i think
<abstrakt> rww, well, you said it, using ubottu :)
<crawler> hi.  what is the terminal command to show which version of a package that's installed?  apt-cache showpkg <package name> is a bit too verbose..i would simply like to print the version of a given package.  isn't there a simpler way?
<abstrakt> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Braber01> I disabled gdm how do i make it so I have internet acess at my login shell?
<Zack> my sda1, 200mb, SYSTEM partition is labeled as 'boot'. >.>
<wilmer> hola
<Braber01> and also, I had to install ubuntu-netbook edtion on my desktop because I somehow ruined my desktop editon of ubuntu while updating it
<studentz> crawler  try this dpkg-query -W -f='${Status} ${Version}\n'
<rotham> hey... how do I search for text inside of files in a folder (and subfolders)?
<wilmer> im new here
<rotham> grep?
<rww> rotham: grep -R "texthere" folder/
<Jezek> damn you xchat
<Jezek> i dont want to come here
<wilmer> can sombady help me??
<rotham> sweet
<Jezek> maybe learn to spell first wilmer
<Collapsed> hola wilmer
<Collapsed> que onda
<rww> ubottu: ask | wilmer
<ubottu> wilmer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Collapsed> wilmer que onda?
<maco> !es | Collapsed
<ubottu> Collapsed: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Collapsed> ok.. nevermind
<Braber01> wait a minute if i use eth0 do I need to have something set up to have internet for all users?
<maco> Braber01: no
<crawler> hi studentz, thank you. that's great, but any way to print a single, specific package?
<rww> ubottu: version | crawler
<ubottu> (version takes no arguments) -- Returns the version of the current bot.
<ubottu> crawler: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rww> geh
<rww> !version | crawler
<rww> oh. fun.
<crawler> cool, thanks rww
<Braber01> maco thank you , I was so usHOLY S* cow that thunder is loud* ed to using wireless
<iszak> Is there any way to "pin" a window to the task bar that prevents it from being closed conventionally?
<Zack> can i replace my windows boot partition (not the system partition, just the small partition it uses to boot) with GRUB /before/ installing UBUNTU and use it to boot to windows?
<Jordan_U> Zack: That small partition is called the system partition, "C:" is not the system partition. No, the system partition is required for windows to boot.
<Zack> i shouldn't have used the word 'system'...  so even with Grub i'll need that?
<Jordan_U> Zack: Yes.
<Zack> =[ oh. alright. thanks.
<Jordan_U> Zack: You're welcome.
<crawler> iszak: i'm not exactly sure what you're asking, but if you use compiz, the ccsm has some Window Management settings.  it might be a good place to start
<silvioalmeida> 7list
<tr1pl3x> info crawler
<silvioalmeida> 7list
<silvioalmeida> dasss
<crawler> tr1pl3x: why do you want my info?
<Jordan_U> silvioalmeida: Stop that.
<rww> silvioalmeida: something we can help you with?
<tr1pl3x> I mean i want some info regarding those that you mention earlier
<shmup> i cannot seem to kill my java process
<shmup> using htop
<shmup> using 100% of the cpu right now ~.~
<silvioalmeida> thank you rww bad seq of keys
<crawler> tr1pl3x: what did i mention earlier that you want info about?
<silvioalmeida> lame stuff
<Zack> for what reason might one put / and /home on different partitions?
<iszak> crawler, ccsm?
<tr1pl3x> about ccsm and compiz
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<iszak> right, got it.
<iszak> already installed.
<Jordan_U> Zack: To make it easier to share one /home with multiple distributions.
<quietone> how do I get s-video out to my tv working. all i get is a blank screen
<Zack> what, exactly, is /home, if you don't mind me asking?
<crawler> iszak: also, the ccsm you can make a window rule to have non-closeable windows
<rww> Zack: the place where per-user settings and your documents are stored
<Dulak> Zack to seperate your settings and data from the rest of the distro, it makes a clean install of a new version very easy, you just don't format the /home partition on the new install
<maco> Zack: it's a directory, and inside it there is a directory for each user's "home directory" -- their documents, pictures, videos, etc go in there
<iszak> crawler, that's cool, thanks.
<rotham> rww:  How can I add in a "do not match" parameter?
<crawler> iszak: you're welcome, good luck :)
<maco> Dulak: you also dont need to put it on a separate partition to save its contents if you use ubuntu
<Zack> i'm currently at the 'allocate drive space' part of an ubuntu install off of a livecd.  how mighti  go about setting that up? with /home and / separate?
<silvioalmeida> rww: but since you asked, do you by any chance know of a solution similar to apple's aggregate device in ubuntu?
<rww> rotham: grep works per-line, so if you use it, it'll match all lines that don't have whatever you search for
<maco> Zack: you would go to manual partitioning and make a partition for / and one for /home
<rww> grep -v "text to not find" file
<Dulak> maco: ??  if it's not it's own partition a clean install would wipe /home, what are you talking about?
<rww> silvioalmeida: I don't know what "apple's aggregate device" is
<rotham> ahh ok
<maco> Dulak: not for 2 years, in ubuntu
<rotham> lol
<maco> Dulak: in manual partition mode, you select the same partition, hit "edit" and uncheck the "format" box -- your /home's contents will be saved
<crawler> Zack: yes, what maco said..it will allow you to specify the mount points / & /home
<iszak> that's freaking cool crawler, thanks a lot.
<Dulak> maco: that's exactly what I said, only longer
<Zack> maco, i'm currently in the manual partitioning.. i see how to make a swap partition.. should i just make two more ext3 and it will ask me to separate them later?
<maco> Dulak: no it's not
<crawler> iszak: :)  yes, lots of things to play around with in the ccsm
<maco> Dulak: you said it has to be a separate partition
<Zack> or rather, to assign them?
<maco> Dulak: i'm saying if you just have / and you choose not to format / then itll not delete the contents of home
<silvioalmeida> itś a virtual layer that abstracts multiple sound cards and are viewed as one with multiple audio ports
<maco> Zack: if you make 2 ext3's itll ask you what mount point for each of them. you pick / and /home from the dropdowns
<Dulak> maco: why would you bother with a clean install if you aren't going to wipe it all?  That's actually kind of retarded, might as well just use update-manager instead.
<maco> Dulak: because you want /etc/ to be wiped but not /home/ ?
<Jordan_U> silvioalmeida: That can be accomplished with pulseadio, though I don't personally have experience setting it up.
<Jordan_U> sipherdee: Try asking in #pulseaudio
<mongrul> LOL
<Dulak> maco: split /home to it's own partition
<rww> Jordan_U: mistab, try Guest56415
<rww> yay name changes.
<Guest56415> thank you Jordan_u
<maco> Dulak: but you dont need to. thats my point
<Zack> and /home would be the smaller one that just contains settings and documents?
<maco> Dulak: if you put it on a separate partition, and you made / the wrong size, its a pain in the rear to change
<iszak> crawler, heh nearly got hurt by a nasty bug.
<maco> Zack: usually /home is larger...
<Dulak> Zack:  /home should be most of the disk really, it's where most of your non-distro data will be
<crawler> iszak: what happened?
<Zack> oh.. so / is the part that stays behind through distro wipes and reinstalls?
<Dulak> maco: yer fond of the hard way, it's ok
<iszak> For some reason when using the "grab" command and pressing "add" it didn't add anything thus the value was empty and applied for everything - everything became full screen and couldn't alt + tab so I had to kill things to get back to the main window.
<maco> Zack: for me, i use 10GB / for non-developers, 15GB for developers, the rest /home (minus swap)
<_TexNick_> Zack : I just got here, so I've missed some of your conversation ... but if you're adding ubuntu to an existing windows installation ... this link explains the win boot.ini file and how to access / modify it ... http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/bootini.htm
<maco> Dulak: i'm pretty sure mine's the easy way
<Dulak> Zack: no / gets wiped, /home stays
<maco> Dulak: you dont need to repartition if you estimated 5GB for / and it turns out to be 7
<maco> Dulak: your way, you do have to repartition. that sounds like the hard way to me
<maco> (yes, ive had to repartition because i was using 2 partitions and / got to be too small)
<Dulak> maco: sure, until your 'not-clean' clean install screws up a library, or something and you get to spend time troubleshooting it while my system hums along, never any traces left from the last install
<crawler> iszak: ohh that sounds bad indeed..you might consider filing a bug for that
<maco> if it's all one partition, you don't have to worry about it. and since ubuntu won't delete /home if you tell it not to format, you dont have to worry about losing stuff on clean installs
<maco> Dulak: how would a saved home directory screw up a library?
<maco> Dulak: unchecking 'format' on / is *exactly* the same as using a /home partition in terms of the cleanness of install. the ONLY difference is never having to repartition
<BuenGenio> hello
<Dulak> maco: if you don't format, it copies files on top of themselves, there is no delete step in the install.  You end up with multiple versions of say libraries, and other cruft
<BuenGenio> how come spamassassin is giving most of the mail especially low scores
<DrewQ> hey, i'm  new to ubuntu. just installed the 10.10 netbook version. have a really stupid question, anyone wanna help?
<maco> Dulak: im pretty sure the installer has an explicit "delete everything except /home" step it does if you choose not to format. thats how it sounded when explained on ubuntu-devel mailing list 2 years ago
<Zack> okay.. so.. /home holds most of the stuff and / would just hold the necessary distro files, allowing me to basically update/wipe my distro (in case i mess it up) without damaging my files, settings, etc?
<crawler> !anyone | DrewQ
<ubottu> DrewQ: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dulak> maco: Uh-huh.
<Dulak> maco: pretty sure is not good support
<maco> Dulak: if you wait a bit, i'll look up the mailing list thread. i dont have it cached on disk anymore
<Dulak> maco: I don't think I'd trust my data to 'pretty sure' but hey that's me.
<maco> Dulak: well we know for sure your data's not being touched. what you're left asking is whether /etc's contents are really deleted first
<DrewQ> Ok, how does one add icons to the "launcher" menu on the left hand side of the screen?
<Macstheyjustsuck> Is there a way to turn on/off caps lock without the button? I started Vbox with it on and now it's reversed IN the box (light on = caps off, vice versa)
<Macstheyjustsuck> button being Caps Lock button on keyboard*
<crawler> Zack: yes, as i understand it, that is the basic idea of having / & /home on 2 seperate partitions.
<Zack> alright. thanks. i appreciate it.
<maco> Dulak: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-May/004243.html  (the reply has the user saying that actually, yes, they did choose to format /home, so the bug evan worries may exist in the email does not in fact exist)
<studentz> DrewQ  type in a terminal    alacarte
<maco> Dulak: evan and colin are core developers. colin works on the installer (not sure about evan)
<maco> Dulak: what they say in that list posting is that everything but home gets deleted
<Zack> should i set the device for bootloader installation to / or /home?
<oatcake> hello all, i'm using 9.04 and want to upgrade to 10.10 . does installing it delete all the data on my current 9.04?
<rww> Zack: /
<Zack> thnaks
<rww> or, wait
<Jordan_U> Zack: No, neither.
<rww> isn't that supposed to just go to /dev/sda?
<Zack> Eh. Whoops.
<Dulak> maco: I concede the point, you win.  Preach your easy way that I wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole all you like.  I promise to laugh when it bites you on the ass.  G'luck.
<Jordan_U> Zack: You should select the mbr, which would be something like "/dev/sda" rather than something like "/dev/sda1".
<studentz> oatcake NO but always make a backup of your files.
<Very_Cool> where do i find out what options were used to compile samba for ubuntu?  Im trying to add one and don't want to add problems by forgetting another option
<maco> rww: yes
<oatcake> studentz it keeps your files intact then?
<rww> d-i always just asks if I want to install to the MBR, so I forget these things ;(
<Zack> mm..  just hard powered down. i'll try that next time. =]
<studentz> oatcake yep
<firewaterburnz> does anybody know how to edit the database in mythbuntu to allow a sceenie or image to be displayed for a directory containing episodes of shows?
<oatcake> wow i didnt realise, thanks studentz. i haven't got much really, i'll just back up my bookmarks and a few files perhaps!
<studentz> oatcake Please do not be lazy  Make a backup of all your docs, files,
<oatcake> lol
<BuenGenio> anyone using SpamAssassin??
<RoDiMuS-X> Unity or Gnome-shell whats the preference here?
<firewaterburnz> coverart, does anyone know how to edit coverart in mythbuntu?
<oatcake> most important stuff i copy to dvd data i dont think i have much to lose, the only hassle is setting up a ssh server again. and i'm not really brainy at computers
<maco> RoDiMuS-X: try 'em both, see what you like?
<RoDiMuS-X> maco: I have
<RoDiMuS-X> I want to see what other people like
<maco> in that case:  *raises hand for plasma-netbook*
<RoDiMuS-X> LOL
<rww> I don't like any of these three things ;(
 * RoDiMuS-X raises hand for gnome-shell
<crawler> firewaterburnz: not sure, but can you locate the database file?  maybe ~/.mythbuntu?  then maybe we can help
<firewaterburnz> ok, will try
<crawler> firewaterburnz: also, see this (a bit outdated, but possibly still relevant): http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-889753.html
<firewaterburnz> ty crawler, I will read this and then see if I can connect to it
<crawler> firewaterburnz: ok, good luck
<MTecknology> Is it possible to see if my OOo Writer document is missing a font that it expects to have available and what it's selecting instead?
<crawler> firewaterburnz: one more thing, you might have better luck asking in the myth-tv channel.  type /join #ubuntu-mythtv
<firewaterburnz> k ty
<maco> MTecknology: there's a font substition section in the OOo options
<studentz> Should I uninstall  OO before install Libre Office ?
<MTecknology> maco: I found that section but see nothing in there. I reinstalled my system and I know there's a font I had installed that isn't available right now
<Don9307> Does anyone use the Eclipse SDK with the EPIC Perl Integration Perspective?
<RoDiMuS-X> Studentz: I have both installed and no problems
<Four2zero> hello everyone.
<cr1984> I finally got fed up with reading forums to try to solve my problem... I guess they don't have the solution to everything :/. Can anyone help me install a particular NIC that doesn't want to behave using ifconig or ethtool when they get the chance?
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi guys dumb question, trying to load mod_rewrite in apache and & i get ERROR: Module rewrite does not exist! | any ideas?
<studentz> RoDiMuS-X  thanks. Did you use a ppa or deb pkg ?
<_Tristan> so am I the only man on earth with ubuntu on a samsung qx410?
<RoDiMuS-X> studentz: the deb pkg
<_Tristan> andrew[andrboot]: try #httpd
<Flannel> andrew[andrboot]: andrew[andrboot] Is rewrite.load in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ?
<Don9307> Anyone use Eclipse?
<MTecknology> andrew[andrboot]: a2enmod rewrite
<Don9307> Anyone use Eclipse SDK to program in Perl?
<RoDiMuS-X> Don9307: I used Eclipse
<RoDiMuS-X> Don9307: Not Perl
<Don9307> Did you integrate EPIC into Eclipse?
<cr1984> This should've been easy to install considering it's a 3com Etherlink Card, but Ubuntu doesn't want anything to do with having me manually update it's settings
<Four2zero> i did a clean install of my ubuntu and now when i am updateing the repository i have receieved an error: http://pastebin.com/rBvdrEy1
<RoDiMuS-X> Don9307: No
<Four2zero> is there fix for this ?
<Don9307> Okay.  Thanks.
<RMatt> how the heck do i use this?
<Don9307> If anyone uses the EPIC perspective with the Eclipse SDK, I have a problem I need help with.
<_Tristan> anybody using a samsung qx410?
<cr1984> Anybody know how to update a 3com NIC using Ubunu?
<crawler> RMatt, just type your question for all to see :-)
<slide> Can anyone point me to setting up a new partition to be encrypted (at a system level) and use it for my user home
<RMatt> Okay, its kinda complex.
<slide> to a guide i mean
<andrew[andrboot]> @ Flannel it doesn't excist
<crawler> _Tristan: what seems to be the problem with your computer?
<andrew[andrboot]> @ MTecknology thats the error i get running that command
<eigen> What file is the path variable stored in?
<Don9307> Anyone using Eclipse to write PERL programs?
<_Tristan> crawler: touchpad recognized as a normal mouse
<maco> andrew[andrboot]: what about in mods-available/ instead of mods-enabled/ ?
<RMatt> so my dad got me an ubuntu live disk. I put it in, get to the very end of the install, and it stops. Cant do anything. So my step dad tells me to eject the disk and reboot. Well, ubuntu hadnt finished, and i cant overwrite the original partition. What should i do?
<maco> RMatt: cant overwrite? why not?
<RMatt> I have no idea how. I think i have to delete the original partition, but im not sure how to do that.
<RoDiMuS-X> RMatt: delete the partition and create a new one
<Don9307> Is anyone using the Eclipse software package to write Perl programs?
<RMatt> how big should i make it?
<Flannel> andrew[andrboot]: It should exist in /etc/apache2/mods-available, if it doesn't, you've got a packaging issue that we'll need to address.
<andrew[andrboot]> @ maco checked that.. not there either
<andrew[andrboot]> Flannel nope
<Four2zero> anyone know why i cant update a repository ? http://pastebin.com/vQW0NLzk
<RoDiMuS-X> RMatt: you can use the whole thing or just a portion the choice is yours
<crawler> Don9307: you might have some luck asking in the Eclipse channel.  type /join #eclipse
<Flannel> andrew[andrboot]: Not in -available?  Alright, is this the first time you've installed Apache? or did you remove it and reinstall it, etc, etc?
<maco> andrew[andrboot]: is apache2.2-common installed?
<Don9307> Didn't know there was an Eclipse channel.  Thanks crawler.
<crawler> sure thing, good luck
<Four2zero> i have tryed to do sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-extras-keyring
<RMatt> can you give me a short step by step of how to do that? i almost wiped my entire hard disk last time i tried.
<Four2zero> but it still gives me the same error.
<andrew[andrboot]> @ Flannel no way the first time heh. just as confused as you might be
<andrew[andrboot]> @ maco yeap defintly. already running nagios on here no problems
<andrew[andrboot]> i did upgrade it from a version recently to lts
<andrew[andrboot]> heh
<Flannel> andrew[andrboot]: I'm not confused, I know why it's happening though.  Last time you removed (or at some point during your removals) you deleted those files manually, that's what's causing this.
<maco> andrew[andrboot]: well that file is part of that package, so... i suggest sudo aptitude reinstall apache2.2-common
<andrew[andrboot]> i think 9
<RoDiMuS-X> RMatt: give this a read https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<andrew[andrboot]> mhmk
<FloodBot2> andrew[andrboot]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RMatt> thanks.
<RoDiMuS-X> NP
<andrew[andrboot]> maco i did a re-install, and still no rewrite module
<crawler> Four2zero: You needed to change the command to your key value. run this command: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys DB141E2302FDF932   source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10159236
<andrew[andrboot]> Flannel yea, i have no clue myself, was very careful at anything i nuked/removed
<Four2zero> crawler thank you, are a life saver
<Four2zero> :)
<crawler> Four2zero: you're welcome.  good luck :)
<crawler> Four2zero: for future reference, i google searched the term "DB141E2302FDF932" and the answer was in the first result, at the bottom of the page ;-)
<Zack> finally have full dual-boot setup with separate swap, / and /home. thanks to everyone who helped me. =] and thanks for all the help you give everyone else, too.
<Zack> very much appreciated.
<crawler> Zack: enjoy your new ubuntu :-)
<Flannel> andrew[andrboot]: Do this: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2.2-bin && sudo apt-get install apache2.2
<Four2zero> crawler how would i know to look for that "DB141E2302FDF932" ?
<Flannel> andrew[andrboot]: er, sorry,
<Flannel> andrew[andrboot]: Do this: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2.2-bin && sudo apt-get install apache2
<slide> Is it ok to clear our /var/cache ?
<ossy_> tes
<rww> slide: yes, it's cleared on reboot anyway
<slide> you sure? mine is somehow 3GB
<Four2zero> crawler ha i gotcha, The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<crawler> Four2zero: well, the pubkeys are (from my understanding) unique sequences..so i figured searchiing for it would yeild relevant results.  in this case we were lucky that someone had the same exact problem as you not 11 hours ago.
<krunal> i'm new to all this - tell me does playing Call of Duty on Ubuntu have the same "feel" as windows?
<krunal> using wine of course
<ossy_> hello there, i'm newbie here
<maco> Four2zero: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 02FDF932
<Four2zero> crawler k, keep that thought in mind.
<maco> Four2zero: oh crawler already said that
<krunal> maco, what is the keyserver for?
<andrew[andrboot]> Flannel rogor running now
<crawler> krunal: a good read about keyserver here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_server_%28cryptographic%29
<maco> krunal: default keyserver from the skeleton file is gnupg.net, not ubuntu's
<sarthor> HI, i am using maverick, i download and placed the fonts in /home/username/.fonts, and also in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/urdu folders, but i am still not able to see the normal arabic or urdu fonts on the website pages, Help.
<maco> krunal: see /usr/share/gnupg/options.skel
<krunal> okay - btw i want to thank you guys who continue to support ubuntu on here to all those who are new to linux - someitmess people are really rude when you ask questions but you guys are not at all
<AegNuddel> Does anybody know how libbarry (blackberry for Linux) works?
<crawler> sarthor: have you tried logging out & in?
<krunal> maco, these keys.... what are they for?
<sarthor> crawler, yes, several times
<crawler> sarthor: are you able to choose the font in firefox preferences > content > fonts?
<maco> krunal: verifying that the package that is downloaded is what the computer expected. that means A) it wasnt a corrupt download B) it was uploaded by an official developer and C) it's the most recent
<krunal> maco, that makes perfect sense... so it ensures autheticity and file integrity?
<maco> krunal: C is usually the bit where things fail. that is, there's a new version on the server, and your computer remembers the signature of the old one and so has to warn you that either a new one was uploaded (an update) or someone's faking something
<maco> krunal: yep
<netterbooker> hello
<sarthor> crawler, yes, i can do that, but there are seveal options, which one to choose?
<krunal> maco, so all "approved" developers for Ubuntu have keys for all the software they develop
<Anthony___> Hello?
<netterbooker> hi i have a support question
<Anthony___> i can help
<netterbooker> more like an installation question....
<Anthony___> shoot
<netterbooker> ok
<maco> krunal: we have keys that allow us (and only us..um or someone who steals our keys and tortures our passwords out of us..which would be bad) to submit source packages to the build servers which then sign the binary packages
<mrbox>  up vnc ubuntu 10.10 desktop or server
<mrbox> can someone link to tutorial
<netterbooker> would i be able to install ubuntu on my netbook with a card reader that connects via usb ... id be putting it on an sd card
<maco> krunal: if a source package is not signed by an official dev, the build server will reject it
<crawler> sarthor: i'm not sure, but possible uncheck "Allow pages to choose..." in the advanced font options
<Anthony___> netterbooker , yes i think you can
<netterbooker> ok
<mrbox>  can someone link to tutorial up vnc ubuntu 10.10 desktop or server
<netterbooker> ok... should i use the pen drive program and just treat the sd card as if it was a usb stick?
<krunal> btw is there a better program than rdesktop? to connect to windows comptuer using rdc
<sarthor> crawler, i am already there in firefox, edit prefrecens, contents, and then in advance
<crawler> mrbox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<AegNuddel> How do I run libbarry software?  Do I need to have the blackberry plugged in first?
<crawler> sarthor: well, there is where you want to set your fonts.
<sarthor> crawler, there are proportions, Serif sans-serif Momospace, and that all are changeable, which one have to change,
<sarthor> crawler, these are like dropdown menus, but i do not know which read or act in browsers fonts.
<crawler> sarthor: hmm..not sure, never used different fonts before.  i imagine it would take some experimentation.  maybe someone else knows
<crawler> AegNuddel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Blackberry
<netterbooker> if i am to go about installing from my card reader should I format the sd card like i would a usb drive? (sorry for asking again my helper left)
<AegNuddel> ok it does not say much...it is all installed though
<AegNuddel> but I tried executing the things it said were installed and it kept saying not found
<sarthor> crawler, OK. thanks for the time, you people always help, Thanks.
<diz_Child> O:
<diz_Child> quit
<netterbooker> can someone help me?
<crawler> AegNuddel: there is also this page with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Blackberry%20Sync%20with%20Ubuntu
<breadcrumb> hi
<netterbooker> hi
<Guest59393> hi]
<crawler> !ask | !someone | netterbooker
<ubottu> !someone | netterbooker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crawler> ..oops
<netterbooker> how would i go about installing ubuntu from my card reader
<crawler> netterbooker: i imagine you would have to be able to first boot from your card reader.  no idea if BIOS even support that funtion (i'm not aware of cutting edge technology)
<netterbooker> ok im going to see if thats possible
<crawler> netterbooker: why not install it using a USB stick?
<netterbooker> i have one somewhere around here but ive got loads and loads of sd and compact flash cards (photographer)
<zani> yesterday I saved a text with open office, and today when I opened it it was blank. How can it be possible?!
<zani> is there a way to revover the text that I saved yesterday?
<zani> it is a shame.
<crawler> netterbooker: there's also PXE boot if your BIOS supports it, so you can install ubuntu over the network (provided you have 2 somputers connected)
<Haddem> does anyone know if you how to install lib32 on my centos 5.5?
<crawler> zani, go to the folder where it is saved and press Ctrl+H.  see if there are any hidden backup files made (sorry i'ts my only suggestion)
<karthick87> How to install insight debugger in maverick?
<TheSarge> I cannot seem to get totem or VLC to playback DVD video? Usually it asks me if I want to search for availible plugins after first install, but now I just get "Unable to read from resource." After it spins up the disk?
<netterbooker> cool that might take some time for me to figure out... its an asus 1005ha btw
<zani> no, there's nothing on the hidden file..
<crawler> TheSarge: i believe you need to install livdvdcss2 & libdvdread to playback DVD's.  see this page for further info: http://medibuntu.org/
<zani> uff I'm really fuc**d now
<zani> well thank you anyway bye
<TheSarge> crawler: I am trying ubuntu-restricted-extras, then I will try your suggestion. Thanks.
<AegNuddel> ok
<AegNuddel> will have to use one of the blackberries
<AegNuddel> hmm
<cong> tar -xzvf sam.tar.gz ./
<cong> tar: .: Not found in archive
<cong> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<cong> what does this mean?
<slax00> I am having problems with my alfa network in ubuntu, their connection is more bad than with windows xp
<slax00> happened to someone the same?
<ProtiK> netterbooker: If you can boot from a flash drive, you can boot from a card reader.
<cong> any different between flash drive and card reader?
<netterbooker> ok
<Jordan_U> cong: When both are connected via USB no.
<ProtiK> You could basically think of it as a flash drive with swappable memory, really.
<netterbooker> i have under my boot menu in bios a list of "hard disk drives" .... the flash is recognized "USB:Single Flash R"
<netterbooker> it also lists a cd rom drive... weird
<Jordan_U> netterbooker: Due to annoying "advances", that may actually be your printer.
<netterbooker> interesting
<Jordan_U> netterbooker: Many printers, and other USB devices which are not CDROM drives, pretend to be a CDROM drive containing the windows drivers to actually use the device as it's intended.
<looseparts> I want to upgrade from 8.10 to 10.4 but keep GRUB and exclude GRUB2 - can I do this from the command line using apt-get upgrade ?
<looseparts>  upgrade from 8.10 to 10.4 but keep GRUB and exclude GRUB2 - can I do this from the
<looseparts>                     command line using apt-get upgrade ?
<looseparts> oops - sorry for the double post - fingers...
<ChaoRhi> Okay, I'm having a problem doing the offline upgrade with the maverick iso
<ChaoRhi> I'm upgrading from Lucid to Meerkat using the alternate CD
<ChaoRhi> since my DSL connection is far from adequate for a internet-based dist-upgrade
<ChaoRhi> It proceeds normally if I tell ./cdromupgrade to use networking to get up-to-date packages
<ChaoRhi> but if I don't, it errors out
<durga913> hello
<White-Horse> can someone please help me remove apple quick time v7.6.8 from wine v1.3.x
<ChaoRhi> White-Horse: Odd, it shouldn't be able to install in the first place
<White-Horse> there seems to be a bug in the uninstaller
<rlee123> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and my desktop background keeps changing, how do I prevent that?
<White-Horse> it installed with no proms. at all
<Jordan_U> !wine | White-Horse
<ubottu> White-Horse: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<White-Horse> but now i can not uninstall it
<gaelfx> how can I find a list of the possible owners for any file on my system?
<vashman> rlee123: check your wallpaper settings
<ferris_> rlee123, right click on the desktop and change the background
<White-Horse> thanks
<ChaoRhi> rleel123: Yep. Make sure you're using a wallpaper and not something that doesn't look like a stack of wallpapers
<Jordan_U> gaelfx: A file can only have one owner with standard Unix permissions. I don't understand what exactly you want.
<rlee123> ah ok, it's a theme thing that keeps altering the background
<rlee123> thanks
<ChaoRhi> does anyone know how to dist-upgrade using just the alternate cd?
<jondowd> Hello. I want to upgrade from 8.10 to 10.4 but keep GRUB and exclude GRUB2 - can I do this from the command line using apt-get upgrade ?
<gaelfx> Jordan_U: yeah, I know, but I want to change the owner, but I'm not sure what the correct name is, so I need a list of the names I can actually assign as the owner, know what I mean?
<ChaoRhi> I keep trying it but I get an error
<rinku_kokiri> ChaoRhi, funny, quicktime installed fine... no errors, except a screen going black
<jordan> Hi
<ChaoRhi> Never mind, ./cdromupgrade now decides to cooperate...
<FenrirReturns> I've googled and can't seem to find how I rearrange shells inside screen.  For example make screen 0 screen 1 or screen 2 screen 3.  Any ideas?
<jordan> Can anyone help me get SDL set up to work in an IDE?
<ChaoRhi> rinku_kokiri: I've never got it to work at all using wine
<rinku_kokiri> all i did is set the executable bit and it installed fine
<ChaoRhi> FenrirReturns: Are you using a GUI or the CLI?
<ChaoRhi> rinku_kokiri: same here, never worked.
<sujith> ram
<ChaoRhi> rinku_kokiri: besides, I have medibuntu installed
<Jordan_U> gaelfx: There is probably an easier way, but this should do it: awk -F: '{ print $1 }' /etc/passwd
<FenrirReturns> ChaoRhi: I'm running screen in an Xterm
<FenrirReturns> ChaoRhi: Basically I just want to change the window order, if that makes sense.
<ferris_> is there any danger in closing port 161 (snmp) port?
<ferris_> strike that last q
<ChaoRhi> FenrirReturns: Ah.
<netterbooker> it worked! :)
<rinku_kokiri> ChaoRhi, i see the issue though, when you go to uninstall, it acts as if it's installing
<sujith> how i can use my gnome more effictively
<linguinii> #ubuntustudio
<ferris_> realeyes, I installed firestarter... it can't hurt to install a firewall... I would/did.
<fffffs> sujith, expalin yourself
<jondowd>  C
<rootlinuxusr>  do-release-upgrade states 'No New Release Found' status set to normal, not 'never' or 'lts' only, the system is 9.04 trying to upgrade to 10.04. Any ideas?
<fffffs> ferris_, firestarted is abandoned and not tha firewall
<sujith> how to get wine for ubuntu10.10
<fffffs> sujith, winehq.org
<maco> ferris_: the iptables firewall is there by default, as is the easier-to-use command line configuration interface for it, ufw. firestarter is just an unmaintained graphical  configuration interface for it
<hauk142> i use firestarter
<fffffs> sujith, version in repo is shit
<maco> ferris_: gufw is a maintained one
<jondowd> ChaoRhi: http://aperiodic.net/screen/quick_reference
<fffffs> why that crap is in repository then?
<hauk142> never bothered to learn about iptables.....
<ChaoRhi> rootlinuxusr: Try going 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04.1 LTS
<rinku_kokiri> http://hubpages.com/hub/Ubuntu-Offline-Upgrade
<rinku_kokiri> rootlinuxusr, Please note that you CANNOT jump versions when doing an upgrade.
<ferris_> maco,  I will check it out. thanks for the point in the right direction...
<rinku_kokiri> U must go 8.04 to 8.10, 8.10 to 9.04, 9.04 to 9.10, 9.10 to 10.04, 10.04 to 10.10, 10.10
<maco> rinku_kokiri: you can jump *some* versions
<rww> rinku_kokiri: actually, you can upgrade LTS to LTS, so it's 8.04 to 10.04, 10.04 to 10.10.
<maco> rootlinuxusr, rinku_kokiri:  8.04 -> 10.04 is valid
<hauk142> o hey anyone know how to install BF2 Standalone server on ubuntu server 10.10???
<ChaoRhi> rootlinuxusr was trying to go 9.04->10.04
<Chaorain> I'm trying to install my hvr-2250 is anyone familiar with this card?
<rootlinuxusr> Which is what I'm trying to do, so how would I get it to even recognize that 9.10 or 10.04 is available(it's currently 9.04'd)
<ChaoRhi> !Networking | Chaorain
<jordan> anyone here?
<jordan> Hi
<jordan> I need a little help
<ferris_> hello jordan
<Chaorain> ChaoRhi: um its a TV tunner, I found some information but I could use some help
<jordan> I'm trying to set up SDL to work with an IDE in ubuntu
<jordan> But I can't get it to work on any of them...do you know anything about it?
<rootlinuxusr> !Networking | rootlinuxusr
<ferris_> jordan, I can't help with that... i do not know what sdl is or what it does.
 * frostthejack hmmm
<ferris_> jordan, what is sdl?
<ferris_> !sdl
<jordan> it's a graphics program for c++
<jordan> not  a program, but a library.
<lankapo_> hi
<jordan> Stands for Simple Direct-media Layer
<rootlinuxusr> What's the cli command to detect network interfaces?
<rootlinuxusr> lspci?
<jordan> yes
<rigved> !info sdl
<ubottu> Package sdl does not exist in maverick
<netterbooker> can some one point me to a doc for setting up duel boot with the advanced install
<jordan> But don't I have to set up the linkers and stuff?
<jordan> BTW, package sdl does exist. Lol
<Zack> When i attempt to 'reload' the package manager i get the error "W: An error occurrsed during the signature verification.  The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.  GPG error: http://extra.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932"
<Zack> "W:Failed to fetch http://extra.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick release"
<maco> Zack: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 02FDF932
<rootlinuxusr> http://pastebin.com/0y1Qh84n Get this from lspci, one of these have a Cat6 cable, is there a way to detect which is plugged in - trying to setup ifconfig, i think it's not upgrading because i can't ping google. >_> but I can ping locally.
<ferris_> netterbooker,  if you start your pc with the ubuntu disk press the down arrow key and you will see a language menu... press the "esc" key and then choose install... the only real dangerous part is during the partitioning of the drive.
<Zack> thanks.. i'll try that.. results from google are not helping. >.<
<netterbooker> yes.. i am to the partitioning part
<ferris_> pm me. I can help you through it
<netterbooker> k thanks!
<Zack> Thanks maco! You're my hero. ^.^
<maco> np
<Zack> i kind of also accidentally buttoned through the window telling me about upgrades - does edit>mark all upgrades auto find all upgrades? or is there another way to do that?
<Ycarene> Is there a way to downgrade the nvidia drivers from the 260.19.21 version to the 195.36.24 version?
<jordan> You wouldn't wanna do that
<jordan> It will cause a lot of display problems
<Jeremiah_> Hey all quick ? how would u  find out why u got banned from a channel
<lea123> My sound recorder doesn't seem to work in 10.10 Anybody having a clue how to set it up ? It works perfectly fine in Vista
<Ycarene> Jordan I'm having a lot of "display" problems now
<Ycarene> jordan the way to fix it is to downgrade
<jordan> You sure?
<jordan> I don't know how to whisper or w/e
<Ycarene> Yes
<Ycarene>  /msg
<Ycarene> Or do I just uninstall what I have and manually install the drivers I need?
<jordan> I know how
<ubuXubu> Jeremiah_, in channel run the info command which willshow the channel founder, then memom
<ubuXubu> memo that person
<glebihan> Jeremiah_: if it's an ubuntu channel, you can ask on #ubuntu-ops
<rww> glebihan: I don't think it is, though I've been wrong before.
<linuxuz3r> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<APS-IN> hi
<Jeremiah_> !info #backtrack-linux
<ubottu> Package backtrack-linux does not exist in maverick
<APS-IN> hi is it possible in vim to split a window where i can see a file and command prompt on a same window?
<APS-IN> I am new to vim
<ChaoRhi> !vim | APS-IN
<ubottu> APS-IN: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<wakkarto> i have gefore gt 240 and install the driver for linux from nvidia.com. it works well until i apt-get dist-upgrade to update the latest ubuntu kernel and now my pc can no longer run X (no GUI) just text mode like a server. i am running ubuntu 10.10 btw. any ideas?
<ChaoRhi> Bleh, that didn't work as intended
<rww> Jeremiah_: users with the ident "root", like yourself, are banned from #backtrack-linux. You may just want to change your ident/username (not nickname) in your IRC client and reconnect to freenode.
<humanMeat> anyone ever configured squid with openvpn?
<anon33_> for some reason, clicking the lock in Date & Time doesn't unlock it for me
<anon33_> is there a way to quickly amend this problem?
<humanMeat> bah. all i can find in Google are unanswered single post threads about squid/openvpn
<solofight> rww: :)
<APS-IN> thanks #ubottu i know that vim is a terminal based editor but I am confused that is it possible to split the terminal in two part where I am access both the file and the terminal(command prompt) so that I don't have to switch to other terminal to work on console.
<epiderm> спецы по seo тут есть?)
<maco> !ru | epiderm
<ubottu> epiderm: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Daniel0108> hi
<epiderm> sry
<rww> solofight: hello :)
<owen1__> i try to install ubuntu 10.10 on macbookpro. how to get to the bios to tell it to boot from a cd?
<solofight> people i want to install 3 os on my laoptop, ubuntu 64 bit, windows xp and windows 7 64 bit, i have faced the situation of installing linux first and then the windows os and my linux dosent appear in the boot menu options. So wanted to confirm here before proceeding. I would like to have two choices initially ubuntu and windows and default boot as ubuntu if a choice has not been made for x...
<solofight> ...seconds... and if the choice made was windows, i would like to give them option to choose xp or windows 7 in the next screen with default boot as 7
<solofight> so how do i proceed ?
<solofight> kindly suggest
<nomad99> !grub | solofight
<ubottu> solofight: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rww> solofight: I'd probably do Windows XP, then Windows 7, then Ubuntu, but I haven't done this before and am not at all a dualbooting expert.
<Primedeath> I was wondering if I was able to install Ubuntu onto my USB HDD's secondary partition that I made. Or would I have to devote the entire drive for it, or would I have to make the ext4 partition the first partition?
<solofight> rww: yeah in any order is ok, but how to ?
<solofight> 1. ubuntu 2. windows if 2 selected 1. xp 2. win 7
<Primedeath> Pokes,
<solofight> or any order for that matter, but want the windows under a single tag
<venilsurya> How well does Windows 7 run in VirtualBox?
<karthick87> How to install insight debugger in maverick?
<karthick87> venilsurya: yes windows 7 will run in virtual box
<Primedeath> No, how well does it.
<Primedeath> Of course it does.
<solofight> venilsurya: wrong place to ask, how well is completely depend on your hardware i guess. virtual box already eats memory
<nomtv80> not as well as dual boot
<venilsurya> Well, I can allocate 1GB of RAM and 20GB hard disk space
<solofight> venilsurya: nomtv80++
<Primedeath> Do you need it for Netflix? =-p
<Primedeath> Haha.
<owen1__> i can't figure out a way to boot macbookpro from 10.10 cd. i tried ubuntu, xubuntu and xubuntu alternate cd. nothing works. any ideas?
<Primedeath> venilsurya, you'll be fine.
<venilsurya> Primedeath: Thanks - I don't NEED it for anything. Just want to try it out
<karthick87> venilsurya: I am using windows7 in my virtualbox and it works fine.But the only thing is it eats your RAM
<Primedeath> Just a suggestion, if you have the space on a second HDD.. I would use that.
<venilsurya> Primedeath: I'm going to do exactly that
<Primedeath> Pfft, then it'll run just fine.
<varun> hello everyone
<Primedeath> :]
<varun> varun here
<varun> question about ns2
<Primedeath> Really? I thought your nick was MormonJesus.
<solofight> whats the selective advantage of using it for netflix ?
<Primedeath> As you need to.
<Primedeath> Silverlight 4. =-p
<varun> I want to remove it but dont know how installations go on in ubuntu
<varun> anyone have a little time to look into this problem?
<karthick87> varun: what you want to do??
<solofight> Primedeath: was that reply for me ?
<Primedeath> Anyone know how to properly install Ubuntu onto a USB HDD? Does the install have to be on the primary partition on the HDD? Does it matter?
<Primedeath> Yes sol326.
<Primedeath> solofight*
<Gnea> !ask | varun
<ubottu> varun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Primedeath> Need Windows to use Netflix, other than Mac OSfail.
<solofight> silverlight 4 cannot be installed in xp ?
<Primedeath> It can.
<theotol> hi all, is it possible with jollicloud to get acces to my local network?
<Primedeath> Version of Windows was irrelevant to the Silverlight 4 comment.
<solofight> understood
<Gnea> Primedeath: mythtv can do netflix
<Primedeath> Gnea, yeah but that's because of a deal between those two.
<solofight> so whats the alternative we have for silverlight in linux
<Primedeath> As far as I know it's closed source and you cannot replicate it on other machines.
<Gnea> Primedeath: mythtv works in ubuntu. therefore, ubuntu can do netflix.
<lwizardl> hello
<Primedeath> solofight, Moonlight.
<Primedeath> Doesn't have version 4 though.
<nomtv80> @primedeath http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<solofight> So moonlight cannot support the netflix ?
<Primedeath> Not from my use.
<rww> solofight: no
<Gnea> Primedeath: as if taking up more resources just to run it in a vm is any better?
<rww> solofight: You can't do netflix instant watch on Linux. It uses DRM that makes it impossible.
<Primedeath> ^
<Gnea> Primedeath: keep in mind that this is Ubuntu, not Debian, so certain licensing restrictions aren't frowned upon here.
<Gnea> what's actually key is that the mythflix plugin was dropped, so.... nevermind :)
<lwizardl> I was wondering how can I take a computer and make use of the restore function to do what I want on a computer. Example since I have had to replace the factory hard drive on this machine. How can i take the F12 key which would start the HP restore program if I had that partition and make it function as something else like starting Gparted for example
<rootlinuxusr> I've yet to get netflix working, even after hiding user agents.
<Dr_Willis> rootlinuxusr:  how are you even trying to get netflix working?
<Dr_Willis> rootlinuxusr:  only way ive seen to do it is to use vortualbox + windows.
<magicjoe> JordanU: are you out there?
<varun> sure I will try again.I have ubuntu intrepid ibex and have ns-allinone-2.34 installed where the "which ns"gives me this answer /home/varun/ns-allinone2.34/bin/ns and now I want to unistall it but getting no hints from the web.Should I just delete the directory to remove.I followed this link to install--  http://nsnam.isi.edu/nsnam/index.php/Installing_ns2.31_on_Ubuntu7.04
<Primedeath> @nomtv80 : Can it be on any partition on the HDD though? It's a 1TB External.
<rootlinuxusr> Was commenting on their attempts to use moonlight
<glebihan> lwizardl: don't think you'll be able to do that, it would mean modify the bios
<solofight> lwizardl: i think you can use the key reassign feature mapped to a executable <= just an idea never done it myself before
<magicjoe> anyone want to walk me through a wubi install fix?
<Primedeath> rootlinuxusr: I had it working, in a way. It would connect, but then it would crash.
<Primedeath> I would see it start loading.
<Primedeath> ...
<rootlinuxusr> The movie or the player?
<Primedeath> No DCC.
<nomtv80> sorry, I'm no to irc
<Primedeath> The player.
<nomtv80> new*
<Dr_Willis> Primedeath:  from what i read the thing uses the DRM features of  MS's silverlight. so moonlight cant handle it.
<Primedeath> They are working with the community apparently to eventually get one out.
<solofight> glebihan: there are restore programs which are capable of doing that, but yeah it might have to touch some elements of bios
<Dr_Willis> Primedeath:  i would be suprised at that. :) plesantly suprised
<rootlinuxusr> Yeah, probably because it tries to access the DRM features embedded into the video, or the video stream and crashed because moonlight doesn't have handlers for that
<rootlinuxusr> I wish they'd just use HTMLv5....
<Primedeath> Nah, it's mostly because it's based off of Silverlight 3.
<lwizardl> solofight, would that key reassign be an option inside the bios I can change while booted into the edit screens or on the OS ?
<Primedeath> NF is using Silverlight 4.
<varun> anyone who could answer the question I posted above
<Dr_Willis> dosent really matter to me much any more. I cancled my Nflix account. - lack of linux sypport was one reason.
<Dr_Willis> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Primedeath> Calm down varun. I am still trying to get an answer to mine.
<Primedeath> Heh.
<nomtv80> Primedeath: it shouldn't matter what partition, as long it's the correct type
<Primedeath> nomtv80, okay.
<Gnea> Dr_Willis, Primedeath: there's a petition to get Netflix to support Linux
<solofight> lwizardl: i was not mentioning a bios setting which you can reassign, i am talking about a boot script which can place a layer between the usual startup procedure
<owen1__> i can't figure out a way to boot macbookpro from 10.10 cd. i tried ubuntu, xubuntu and xubuntu alternate cd. nothing works. any ideas?
<Primedeath> Pfft, petitions do nothing.
<Gnea> only if ignored
<Primedeath> nomtv80: Is it possible to do all of this within a VM? So I don't have to stop, funny enough, watching Netflix?
<Dr_Willis> varun:  if you did ./confiogure, make, make install.. to install it. you could do a 'make uninstall' perhaps to remove it properly
<rigved> owen1: do you get a blank screen everytime you try to boot
<lwizardl> solofight, hmm never tried anything like that before, would Grub have that as an option ?
<Dr_Willis> Primedeath:  virtualbox and windows xp = netflix worked.
<Primedeath> Gnea, all they need to do is put anything with "Linux" to the spam folder.
<Primedeath> Dr_Willis indeed.
<Gnea> Primedeath: that's why there's a web-based petition that can't be put into the spam folder, duh
<Primedeath> They can just not go to it.
<solofight> <solofight>	lwizardl: i think you can use the key reassign feature mapped to a executable <= just an idea never done it myself before
<Gnea> almost 10k signatures
<lwizardl> solofight, ok thanks I think i'll look into that tho
<Gnea> Primedeath: it would be bad business for them to ignore that many people.
<Primedeath> What you need to do is petition MS.
<solofight> lwizardl: I just know its feasible, but havent done it yet
<rigved> owen1__: do you get a blank screen everytime you try to boot
<Primedeath> Gnea, they have millions of others.
<solofight> haven't*
<Gnea> wrong. MS doesn't provide the service.
<varun> Dr willis thanks .Does this mean the makefile might have code for uninstall.But I will try this first and get back to you in a min.
<nomtv80> Primedeath: should work, go for it
<Dr_Willis> varun:  thasts a common 'feature' in source code.
<Primedeath> MS provides the software.
<Dr_Willis> varun:  you should really Upgrade. your reelase is past its EOL.
<Primedeath> You hassle MS to make a Linux form.
<nomtv80> haven't tried myself though
<Gnea> Primedeath: wrong, MS can't do it, they have no access to the UNIX patents.
<karthick87> Is there a GUI tool to configure LDAP client??
<Dr_Willis> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Primedeath> They created Silverlight, how can they not do anything?
<Gnea> if it's not patented, they can't make money off of it
<Gnea> therefore, Netflix is the only logical target to make it happen.
<humanMeat> how do you figure out your local ip address?
<Dr_Willis> MS is also (from what ive heard) downlplaying silverlight now.. in a few years. it may be a dead project.
<Dr_Willis> humanMeat:  'ifconfig' shows it.
<Gnea> humanMeat: right-click on network manager icon, then on 'connection info'
<humanMeat> ssh
<varun> Dr Willis thanks again and I am thinking of doing that for sometime but I did not do the earlier install and I am not very old on ubuntu and I dont want to mess up the system but I think I should do it
<humanMeat> silverlight was always dead
<humanMeat> never alive
<nomtv80> ^^
<Gnea> if MS is smart, they'll start selling IP to adobe to improve flash to support netflix
<humanMeat> they are pushing html5
 * Primedeath howls.
<sresu> How to logout another user account from current under administrative priveleges?
<nomtv80> html5
<varun> Dr willis where can I post the install file and give a link here I know that that can be done but not sure which website
<humanMeat> ie9...
<nomtv80> ^ dead
 * Primedeath created html6.
<humanMeat> which entry in ifconfig is my ip?
<varun> Also I checked the folder and it has a file called install but nothing called uninstall
<humanMeat> i see 3 to 4 10.8.XXX.XXX
<karthick87> Dr_Willis: I have already seen that,what i need is a GUI tool to configure LDAP client..
<humanMeat> i see:  inet addr:10.8.0.6  P-t-P:10.8.0.5  Mask:255.255.255.255
<Gnea> humanMeat: how can that be? open a terminal and type: ip a
<Primedeath> Our schools computers are so insecure.
 * Primedeath deletes DeepFrz.sys ^_^
<Gnea> humanMeat: oh, well inet addr is short for Internet Address
<Gnea> Primedeath: are you at a college or still in high school?
<Primedeath> College.
<humanMeat> hrm. i see inet 10.8.0.1 peer 10.8.0.2/32 scope global tun0 from the last command
<Gnea> community or uni?
<Primedeath> Community untilI can transfer.
<humanMeat> primedeath, this is common everywhere.
<saganbyte> Hello
<humanMeat> University of California, Irvine had a big key logging incident while I was there
<Okashi> hello, I suddenly lost sound on my 10.10 system I tried rebooting and checking all my volume levels, but nothing looks wrong.
<Primedeath> Trying to finish off a Bachelors before I hit 26 so I can joint he Air Force.
<varun> Dr willis I tried 'sudo make uninstall ns-allinone-2.34' but the result is it says no rule to make target "uninstall"
<humanMeat> incidentally, their professors get their work mentioned in Playboy magazine
<karthick87> humanMeat: 10.8.0.1 is yours
<humanMeat> what are these other ones?
<Primedeath> humanMeat, that's why I typically use my persistent flash install of Linux Mint.
<saganbyte> Is there some way I can see the AC Power settings in Power Management apart from the GUI?
<Gnea> humanMeat: odd that there are multiple listed.... how many network cards do you have?
<humanMeat> i am running openvpn...
<saganbyte> Whatever I set in the GUI doesnt apply
<Gnea> humanMeat: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ip a | pastebinit
<humanMeat> for some reason i can't ping 10.8.0.1
<Gnea> humanMeat: oh, well whatever ISN'T on tap0 or tun0 is likely your ip - not sure why you'd use ip's within the same segment on real and virtual devices...
<Okashi> Can anyone help me? XD
<nomtv80> karthick87: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_LDAP_software
<Gnea> !sound | Okashi
<ubottu> Okashi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<humanMeat> i don't either gnea
<nomtv80> look in the linux section
<humanMeat> i just follow openvpn directions and get errors
<rootlinuxusr> Is there anyway to reboot after an upgrade without losing uptime? I've got my personal record - 140 days, and I'd like to not lose it =]
<Agent007> hi, I have a font issue on ubunut...
<Gnea> openvpn has to be tailored down to your specific needs, you ought to know which devices are which
<administrator_> ..
<Okashi> Thank you, I tried that first option already, hope I can get it figured out with those links
<Gnea> rootlinuxusr: reboot is a reboot, you can choose to reboot or not
 * nomtv80 drinks more four loko
<nomtv80> what is the issue Agent007 ?
<Agent007> I can't seem to decide which font is the most suitable for my desktop environment
<Primedeath> .. How would we know?
<Primedeath> That's subjective.
<nomtv80> ^^
<Primedeath> I prefer Wingdings.
<Primedeath> Or whatever that one is.
<nomtv80> go with one that's easily readable
<ActionParsnip> Primedeath: yeah,make it a challenge :)
<nomtv80> and aesthetically pleasing to the eyes
<Agent007> I just want to know what cool people font is
<Primedeath> nomtv80: Moving everything to a secondary partition just in case.
<Agent007> nomtv, what do you font?
<Primedeath> Agent007, wingdings.
<Dr_Willis> Agent007:  go use the ubuntu font, or droid
<nimbiotics> Hello ya'll. What can I use to remotely control a PC from within my own LAN and/or from internet? PC will be running either ubuntu or windoze. TIA!
<nomtv80> Primedeath: I would back it up on another drive
<Primedeath> nimbiotics, with them knowing or not knowing?
<nimbiotics> knowing :) they are my own!
<Agent007> I'll try out droid and see how that goes
<ActionParsnip> Agent007: could use the ubuntu font, depends on the theme. You wouldn't want comic sans with a dark theme
<Primedeath> nomtv80: no need. I have the best recovery software if anything happens.
<chasedood> what up, im new to this and ubuntu
<nimbiotics> Primedeath: knowing :) they are my own!
<Primedeath> nimbiotics, Just look into VNC apps.
<Agent007> so ActionParsnip you're basically suggesting I stay with my original font
<Primedeath> They typically are all the same.
<nomtv80> lol, comic sans
<Dr_Willis> Agent007:  flip a coin. try them all...
<ActionParsnip> Primedeath: what if the drive actuator fails?
<nimbiotics> any particular recomendation for a noob?
<Primedeath> How would it fail?
<Agent007> I wouldn't bring a windows font such as comic sans to ubuntu.
<nimbiotics> Primedeath: any particular recomendation for a noob?
<fffffs> nimbiotics, vnc or rdp
<Primedeath> Linux is going to make it explode?
<nomtv80> tightVNCX
<owen1__> anyone managed to install ubuntu on macbookpro? ubuntu/xubuntu/alternate CD. none works for me.
<ActionParsnip> Primedeath: it could cease to receive power
<nomtv80> VNX*
<nimbiotics> fffffs: thx
<Primedeath> TightVNC^
<nomtv80> ah.... thanks
<Primedeath> Err, that.
<ActionParsnip> Primedeath: drives fail dude
<nomtv80> rrrrrrr
<Primedeath> ActionParsnip, it's new.
<Primedeath> You don't even know what I am doing.
<Agent007> Dr_Willis,  whats your font
<ActionParsnip> Primedeath: then its more likely to. Drives fail most in the first and last 6 months of use
<Primedeath> ActionParsnip, I'll back it up to another HDD.... BUT WHAT IF THAT HDD FAILS TOO!?
<Primedeath> I need to buy 100 HDD's.
<Primedeath> They all may fail!
<Primedeath> Oh noes!
<nimbiotics> Is there a tool like "Startup Manager" for windoze? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> Primedeath: at least have 2. Storing "important" data in a single place is really dumb
<jetlinkin> owen_1:  I have installed ubuntu on a macbook.  just hold down the option key while starting.  then choose the windows option to boot.  mac sees the ubuntu CD as windows.
<Agent007> Droids is actually quite nice...
<Primedeath> It's not important, and please only respond to what I am doing if you know what I am doing. =-p
<netterbooker> cloud storage ;)
<ActionParsnip> Primedeath: and when it fails, no software will help you
<nomtv80> it's called sessions @ nimbiotics  System \ Preferences\ Sessions
<Primedeath> ActionParsnip, what will help you?
<Sheet> Problem, my System bar has disapeared, at the top left corner, the pannel is still there but not the 3 starting points to go to different applications.
<ActionParsnip> Primedeath: just remember this ok. You'll see
<ritztech> is there a way with grep to go from line to line like like 20 - 50 BUT files are different so from word Descrption to the word Failed ?
<ritztech> or is awk better for that
<Primedeath> You'll see that nothing happens? :D
<nomtv80> if  important, else backup
<Primedeath> Also, I am surprised this WD External HDD has a WD Drive in it.. I had some old 160GB External drives that were WD... They had seagate drives in them.
<ActionParsnip> ritztech: head file -n 50 | tail -n 30 | less
<ActionParsnip> ritztech: will show lines 20 to 50
<netterbooker> my wd external went kaput but it was just the housing the drive was fine
<nomtv80> in my experience all drives fail anytime
<ritztech> but in my case its not always that way the description could be 10 lines long or 40
<ActionParsnip> I maintain 4 data centrs, we change about 3 daily
<ritztech> so i could look for words
 * Okashi sighs
<ActionParsnip> ritztech: then change the paramaters
<ritztech> but the words are the static things
 * nomtv80 drinks more four loko
<ActionParsnip> ritztech: you're gonna need some fancy awk/grep combo then
<Okashi> nothing in the guides about sound working, and then suddenly deciding not to
<ritztech> hmmm i was hoping to get off a awk that scares me lol
<varun> waiting on a better answer for the question
<Dr_Willis> varun:  most of us have frogoggten the question.
<ActionParsnip> Okashi: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r $HOME/.pulse* ,then press ALT+F2 and run: pulseaudio
<Okashi> but I did come across one command that is in there that the terminal says is invalid
<ActionParsnip> Okashi: may bring sound back
<ActionParsnip> ritztech: the guys in #bash may know a thing or three
<Cool_Nick> service smbd start works.....how when its not in /etc/init.d?
<nimbiotics> nomtv80: this a dual boot pc ... how d i get to System \ Preferences\ Sessions? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: ubuntu shunned init.v
<Cool_Nick> ActionParsnip, so wahts the new way?
<nomtv80> nimbiotics: what exactly are you trying to do again?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: in the top bar on the desktop. Have you NEVER used the preferences menu?
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: late for work and cold
<ActionParsnip> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Okashi> ActionParsnip:  Thanx, XDstill doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Okashi: has it worked in the past?
<ActionParsnip> Okashi: are volume levels cranked and unmuted if you run: alsamixer ,in a terminal?
<Okashi> ActionParsnip:  It worked perfectly 2 hours ago when I was streaming anime, playing CDs and .mp4s
<St0n3-C0l> anyone know how to change Colors in OpenOffice permanently?
<Okashi> I took a break to go scetch, and now it doesn't wanna work :(
<Sheet> Problem, my System bar has disappeared, at the top left corner, the panel is still there but not the 3 starting points to go to different applications.
<nomtv80> Okashi, do the speakers and cable work?
<Okashi> nomtv80:  worked 2 hours ago
<nimbiotics> nomtv80, I would like to be able to change GRUB options in windows, is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> Okashi: try rmmodding then modprobing the sound module
<Dr_Willis> !reset-panel
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Cool_Nick> ActionParsnip, late for work and cold?  I cant find anything on that...
<ActionParsnip> Okashi: you can see it with; sudo lshw -C sound
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  im not sure thats possible.. at least not going to be easy...
<Okashi> rmmodding, modprobing?
<ActionParsnip> Cool_Nick: that's just me. Its freezing
<ActionParsnip> Okashi: its how you manage kernel modules
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: OK, thx
<Sheet> thank you Dr_Willis
<nomtv80> nimbiotics: why do you need to do it from Windows?
<j0d0> upgraded from lucid to 10.10 with a raid 5. can not boot "ALERT! /dev/mapper/(username)-root does not exsist. dropping to a shell!"  Any help on this one?/
<Okashi> http://pastebin.com/5se4R8Jz
<Okashi> that's what I get from the last command you guys gave me
<Primedeath> Oh this is fucking retarded.
<Primedeath> nomtv80: Guess what they did with the new WD External drives?
<Gnea> !language | Primedeath
<ubottu> Primedeath: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nomtv80> :O
<Primedeath> Gnea, you don't realize how retarded this is.
<Primedeath> They don't have SATA connections on them.
<Gnea> Primedeath: you don't realize how close you are to being removed.
<nomtv80> just say fskng
<_TexNick_> nimbiotics : if you're referring to the win dual boot menu, you might have a look at this link ... http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/bootini.htm
 * linux_probe pishes on Primedeath
<linux_probe> lul
<Okashi> -__-
 * Primedeath slaps linux_probe.
<linux_probe> whats up :)
<nomtv80> sry fsck*
<Primedeath> Not much.
<Primedeath> Gah, you can't even internalize the new WD drives.
<Okashi> I think my computer hates me... everything I tink I've got it fixed something ELSE tweaks...
<Syria> Guys I have just installed Lucid on one of the machines at work but the genx scanner doesn't work, and after reading the manuals for installing sane project I don't think that my scanner is supported!
 * linux_probe suggests a sledgehammer
<Cool_Nick> reading the man page of service I only see it mentions /etc/init.d...so how does this work?
<Cool_Nick> ls /etc/init.d/sm* RETURNS /etc/init.d/smartmontools
<Cool_Nick> service smbd status RETURNS smbd start/running, process 18985
<varun> Dr Willis I will write the question again here.I installed ns2 using this website http://nsnam.isi.edu/nsnam/index.php/Installing_ns2.31_on_Ubuntu7.04 and the version was ns 2.34 and now I want to unistall it.I tried running make unstall but given me an error about target not found.The solution I can think of is deleting the directory /home/varun/ns-allinone-2.34 and also removing the code lines from the bashrc for the export path .Any s
<varun> uggestions?
<Gnea> Syria: what's the make/model?
<nimbiotics> nomtv80: cause i'll be using this pc w/o monitor (Thats y i asked bout VNC b4) and will not be able to select which OS it will boot with
<fffffs> Syria, you had to cjheck it before installation
<varun> I have intrepid ibex by the way and yes I will upgrade it soon
<Okashi> rmmodding, modprobing, how do I?
<Primedeath> linux_probe, I am still raging. =[
<linux_probe> lol
<Syria> Gnea I will check now.
<linux_probe> i'll know to not buy wd's now :)
<Primedeath> Found ap ic.
<j0d0> upgraded from lucid to 10.10 with a raid 5. can not boot "ALERT! /dev/mapper/(username)-root does not exist. dropping to a shell!"  Any help on this one?
<Primedeath> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51NyyAq9rQL.jpg
<Syria> fffffs No, what os cjheck?
<Primedeath> See, it has pins, but no SATA connections.
<Primedeath> Isn't that just completely retarded?
<nomtv80> nimbiotics: I see what you mean now
<Syria> fffffs What is*
<Dr_Willis> varun:  removeing it from your default path.. will basically 'remove' it..
<nomtv80> Primedeath: pull the pin part off
<Okashi> or is there anything else I can check?
<Dr_Willis> varun:  unless the install did other things like copy some libs to the /libs/ dir and so forth.
<Primedeath> nomtv80, it doesn't come off.
<Primedeath> It's solid.
<Gnea> !info gns3 | varun
<ubottu> varun: gns3 (source: gns3): graphical network simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.1-2 (maverick), package size 2486 kB, installed size 13944 kB
<fffffs> you had to have found scanner driver before changing OS
<Syria> Gnea The scanner brand is genx, scan ultra http://www.genxmea.com/default.asp?action=article&ID=191
<Primedeath> The USB part is actually part of the board.
<Dr_Willis> varun:  if it kept everyjhing in the users HOME dir.. then  thats good.. its  not really 'installed' its just in your path..
<linux_probe> leave it to WD
<nomtv80> Primedeath: I have no idea why they would do that, how stupid
<Gnea> Syria: so do you have sane and gimpe installed?
<Gnea> Syria: gimp*
<Primedeath> nomtv80: Hence my outrage.
<Primedeath> It was going to take 2 hours to move these files to the second partition.
<bindi> shouldnt buy externals :p
<linux_probe> lol
<Syria> Gnea Yes, I am scanning using simple scan but I get a message telling me that scanning failed.
<Primedeath> Shouldn't buy externals to be portable?
<nomtv80> yeh, buy the hd and enclosure separate
<Primedeath> Shouldn't buy a laptop too. *rollseyes*
<bindi> laptops and externals in my eyes are waste of money :p
<nimbiotics> nomtv80: guess its OK, itll have a keyboard anyways; guess its only a matter of pressing the arrow keys at the right moment, then enter ... no biggie
<fffffs> Syria, had you tried to scan as root?
<nomtv80> lol @nimbiotics
<Gnea> Primedeath: have you actually taken one apart to see if the usb portion is just a board attachment or not?
<Primedeath> Yes.
<Zack> I'm having difficulty figuring out how to 'streamline' my GRUB2 loader. In grub it was easy - just edit the text file, but now it seems to require a bit more work. if i want to, say, remove the memtest options, do i just .. delete.. the files in etc/grub.d?
<Syria> fffffs As an administrator only.
<Primedeath> I have it apart, putting it back together, as we speak.
<fffffs> Syria, there are no 'administrators' in linux
<nomtv80> crt's should be cheap no? that's what I use
<Okashi> anyone?
<Syria> fffffs  I mean the main user <my name>
<Gnea> Primedeath: it looks to me like the little board with the usb port on it would disconnect from the drive somehow - have never seen a drive that doesn't have a detachable.
<Dr_Willis> nomtv80:  finding CRT's these days..
<fffffs> try to run simplescan via gksudo
<Primedeath> Gnea, again, hence my outrage.
<netterbooker> id use freecycle to find a crt moniter
<nomtv80> well, for my server
<Gnea> Primedeath: so, what's this WD model #?
<sgo11> Hi, I am a new ubuntu user. just installed ubuntu-server. why is there no GUI desktop manager? where is gnome? do I need to install it separately?
<Primedeath> WD SES Something
<Syria> fffffs Okay, can I know if the scanner is detected via lshw?
<Gnea> no
<Primedeath> SE
<ernest> test
<Gnea> not Something
<Dr_Willis> nomtv80:  ive seen Small but useable LCD monitors in the $80 range.
<Gnea> the whole thing
<Primedeath> Western Digital My Passport Essential SE
<sresu> sgo11: #ubuntu-server
<fffffs> sgo11, server has no fui by defalt
<sresu> gui*
<nomtv80> i could get  a tube for $5
<Gnea> Primedeath: what's the model # on the actual drive itself?
<sgo11> fffffs, that's very weird.
<rww> sgo11: yes, Server doesn't come with a GUI. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<sgo11> sresu, thanks.
<nomtv80> perfect for my centOS file server
<Primedeath> wd3200bmvv
<fffffs> sgo11, it is tailored for remote command-line management
<bindi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2ej3zBeCv0 - "That means it's not a standard SATA drive but a hybrid drive which has a USB port on it instead of a SATA connector. Yes you can remove it from the case but the drive will not be usable for any other purpose so it's pointless to attempt disassembly for B8B Drives."
<Inees> Hola
<bindi> tl;Dr :P
<nomtv80> learn bash yo!
<Inees> qien eres
<sgo11> fffffs, ok. thanks.
<Inees> xD?
<miosec> 各位大牛，麻烦问下,ripquery只有unix才有吗？
<Inees> olaa?
<nomtv80> hybrid drive? where's the hybrid part?
<rww> !cn | miosec
<ubottu> miosec: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gnea> Primedeath: wow, that's interesting. so, the pcb board is detachable, so you could, in theory, hook it up to an eSATA or SATA if you know how to do the electronics end of it
<rww> !es | Inees
<ubottu> Inees: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> nomtv80:  if you where here last month i would of given you about 8 monitors :)
<Okashi> Is anyone still trying to help me? or am I a lost cause?
<Inees> Hi
<nickisnotmyname> @find muse uprising
<Inees> who is sanish?
<Inees> spanish*
<miosec> ubottu:sorry,i  konw..
<netterbooker> theres a crt moniter every week on my cities freecycle
<rww> Inees: /join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<booduklee> It's good，
<nomtv80> mi espanol es mas o menos
<Inees> i don understand you!
<nomtv80> lol
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  i imagine  everyone has frogotten your original problem. I dont even see it in my history buffer any more
<Inees> Byye!
<Inees> xD
<miosec> hi all, how can i use the ripquery in ubuntu.
<Okashi> Dr_Willis:  *sigh* my audio suddenly stopped working, and everything looks nromal
<miosec> it's only in unix?
<nomtv80> lo siento, soy un gringo
<Primedeath> Gnea, the pcboard is not detachable on mine.
<Syria> fffffs i got the same message when I tried to scan as root.
<Okashi> Dr_Willis:  Someone gave me a command and I posted the result and they never got back to me
<nomtv80> Okashi: maybe the card is busted?
<Gnea> Syria: their page is slow to download the manual
<Zack> why am i unable to make permanent changes to etc/default/grub? it tells me it is read-only. do i need to open it via a command in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  all i can say is check cables, reboot,  (i had the grandkid unplug cables on me last week) after 2 hrs i found the cable unplugged..
<Gnea> Primedeath: sure it is, just unscrew it
<Dr_Willis> Zack:  its a system file.. you need root rights.. so yes. thats the easiest way
<Okashi> nomtv80: do cards randomly bust? XD thats bad cause it's built onto my Mobo
<distrc> #dalnet
<Syria> Gnea Okay, I have downloaded the "all os driver" but it was a stupid exe file.
<Dr_Willis> Zack:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Gnea> Primedeath: is this not the same drive?  http://gotbackdata.com/dr-case-WD%20passport.html
<nomtv80> Okashi, yeh so do mobo's
<Okashi> Dr_Willis:  I can check cables, but I already rebooted 3 times
<Primedeath> That it.
<Primedeath> That's it.
<Gnea> Syria: okay, can you pastebin the output of the lsusb command?
<Zack> when i try it opens a blank document. do i have to include a file extension..?
<Okashi> nomtv80:  DX I think my computer really hates me then... I've been fighting with it for 2+ weeks to get it working and stable
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  does it 'look' like its playing..  like the media players play, and give no errors.. if so . could be a mixer set the master/ or pcm to mute. somehow
<Okashi> Dr_Willis:  Yes
<Syria> Gnea Okay just a minute please.
<Primedeath> Maybe I can connect this 250GB's PCB to the 320GB.
<Gnea> Primedeath: what's wrong with the drive anyway? is it not spinning up?
<Primedeath> Swap'em out.
<Primedeath> Gnea, no. Just going to take 2.5 hours to move this data.
<Okashi> Dr_Willis:  No errors at all and all the sliders are fine
<Gnea> Primedeath: oh that's not bad
<Primedeath> If it was a normal drive, I would be able to do it within minutes.
<nomtv80> try with a live cd Okashi
<Okashi> like the install cd?
<Zack> Dr_Willis: i'm just getting a blank document when i "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<Okashi> and run the "try" mode right?
<nomtv80> yeh, make sure it can play, then you can single that out
<linux_probe> anyone install 10.10 with the download updates while installing option
<Zack> Dr_Willis: my mistake.
<Gnea> Primedeath: I thought you were complaining that it wasn't functioning anymore
<Primedeath> No, I was complaining that I can never hook it up as a SATA Drive.
<Primedeath> >_<
<Okashi> alright, XD I'll be back after I boot then
<Dr_Willis> linux_probe:  ive used that in the past.. it was a little slower.. but a handy feature.
<Gnea> Primedeath: do you have the esata or usb?
<linux_probe> im loading it to a vm anyways
<linux_probe> figured if it made it fail or somehting id not check that
<linux_probe> it installs fast anyways
<morgan> does vyatta make switches
<suigeneris> how do I get SCIM to work? I go to System > Preferences > SCIM Input Method Setup, I then click on OK, and the program dies
<linux_probe> gigabit eth, raid array, esxi server :)
<nomtv80> Gnea: he has some gimp wp drive
<linux_probe> seems asif there's a bunch of them wd drives that way then
<Gnea> nomtv80: I am aware of that.
<nomtv80> Gnea: oh yeh, I guess he doesn't want to boot from usb now
<Gnea> nomtv80: well, he mentioned that it has a usb connector, but the pictures show an esata connector
<linux_probe> looked like an usb plug to me
<Primedeath> ^
<Primedeath> It's the new miniUSB pic.
<Primedeath> err It's mini USB instead of the old style one.
<sometux> whould someone refer me to online resources about network/server clustring in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> ah
<Primedeath> What the hell is the point of the pins now!?
<Primedeath> Heck*
<varun> Dr willis,I am not sure if any thing was copied into the /lib/directory and I am not sure I know a way to check it .What is the way in ubuntu to check somethign of this sort
<varun> ?
<linux_probe> probably for them to sata interfcae it
<linux_probe> interface**
<Primedeath> More money for them, right?
<nomtv80> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private/deploy @ sometux
<alesan> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<linux_probe> likely they need sata connection for drive manufacturing  or something
<linux_probe> i can see where that would save them money and space/size
<Primedeath> If it was USB 3.0, I could understand.
<Primedeath> =/
<awanti> Hello to all.
<linux_probe> why did you buy such a phail drive ?
<Primedeath> It was given to me.
<linux_probe> installation complete, reboot now.
<linux_probe> orly
<galadude> is there a way to debug ubuntu? I've been having problems at start up..
<nomtv80> well played sir
<ravi> new user
<Gnea> Primedeath: well, it seems like there aren't any adapters on the market for it, so you'd have to craft together a usb-to-sata connector to make it happen, and I'm sure it could be done
<meero> Guys , is it possible to downgrade ubuntu?
<ravi> how to download youtube videos
<awanti> I am using Ubuntu 10.10. from Ubuntu i want to install windows xp (through LAN). So plz. any one can help me to do so
<Primedeath> Gnea, too much hassle.
<linux_probe> that would defeat the purpose
<linux_probe> :))
<Gnea> Primedeath: for now, perhaps
<rww> !downgrade | meero
<ubottu> meero: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Gnea> linux_probe: how so?
<linux_probe> im supposing it's also a 5400rpm laptop hd
<Primedeath> I'll just email WD and tell them .. "WTFisthis"
<nomtv80> galadude: http://www.troublefixers.com/test-computer-hardware-in-ubuntu/
<linux_probe> he was trying to get better speeds by direct sata plugging
<Primedeath> Maybe they'll be awesome?
<ravi> plz help
<Primedeath> ^
<ravi> how to download youtube videos
<nomtv80> install flash player
<Gnea> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ravi> ya i have installed
<meero> rww: what?
<galadude> nomtv80: Thanks a mil
<Syria> Gnea this is the lsusb output http://paste.ubuntu.com/536189/
<alesan> hi, my mom has a computer with ubuntu 10.4 installed
<ravi> is there any downloader
<linux_probe> well see if it boots to some ungodly high resolution
<nomtv80> ravi: ohhhhh
<alesan> unfortunately the "dark" window frames are not too good for her. How can I go back to sane colors like in Ubuntu 9.04?
<nomtv80> ravi: i think ubottu got you
<rww> meero: ubottu is a factoid bot. !downgrade | meero was an instruction to it to send you a message, which it did.
<fffffs> alesan, via Appearance panel
<alesan> fffffs, I am into her PC on vnc now
<ravi> is there any downloader to download you tube videos
<Gnea> Syria: http://old.nabble.com/-GT68xx--Plustek-Optic-Slim-2400-Plus--ID-07b3:0454--works-and-supported---Please-help-and-check-:D-td18127838.html
<alesan> fffffs, first of all, as also my brother has an account, will those settings be system-wide?
<fffffs> alesan, no
<alesan> ok so how can I make the changes system wide?
<linux_probe> 800x600 yuck
<rod> hi! anyone familiar with google talk for windows?
<ravi> plz help
<meero> rww: aha, ok, so it is not supported ....
<rww> meero: correct
<Gnea> !info youtube-dl | ravi
<ubottu> ravi: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ravi> how download youtube videos
<alesan> fffffs, do you remember what was the theme name for ubuntu 9.04?
<fffffs> ravi, it's illegal
<rww> meero: the only way to go back from a newer version to an older version is to reinstall :(
<Gnea> fffffs: no it's not
<nomtv80> ravi: Find the video you want to download and wait for it to completely finish loading.; Minimize your browser (do NOT close it, some browsers delete the temp directory upon closing), and navigate to the directory /tmp; Drag the flash file onto your desktop.
<alesan> ravi, there is a plugin for firefox
<rod> google talk for windows gives me a tooltip popup when i get an email (gmail) .. is there some similar solution for ubuntu?
<Okashi> Okay, still no sound even when I boot from the CD, -__-
<alesan> ravi, get "flashgot"
<linux_probe> ahh 1440x900
<linux_probe> much better
<Syria> Gnea Where can i get the files and the firm from?
<ravi> kk.thak u boss
<linux_probe> that was a painless install, i expected all sorts of whoops to jump through
<alesan> how can I remove the fact that when the screensaver starts it asks for password?
<Gnea> Syria: either the cd or website
<Syria> Gnea The cd contains drivers for linux?
<Okashi> nomtv80:  what can I try now?
<Gnea> Syria: it needs the firmware, which is OS-independent
<nomtv80> Okashi, yeh I haven't had a live cd for ubuntu not play sound for any comps I had.
<linux_probe> system >preferences>screensaver
<linux_probe> uncheck the lock when screensaver is active
<meero> rww: ye, deffinitely cleaner solution, but i would waste some time doing it.. :-(
<Okashi> nomtv80:  :( maybe I've been smited by wrathful computer gods, one problem after another....
<Dr_Willis> oh for the days of the C64 - we never had these problems back then...
<nomtv80> Okashi, have you tried a set of headphones
<alesan> do you know if it is possible to set a static IP address in Ubuntu?
<alesan> for the ethernet card
<Dr_Willis> im getting all sorts of odd permissions errors right now.. cant burn to cd/dvd/ cant mount flash drives.. not sure whats going on.
<Syria> Gnea i don't have the cd now. :( I have downloaded the drivers online is that helpful? Windows drivers?
<Okashi> nomtv80: yeah, thourgh my speakers, I can try straight from the jack in the back if you'd like
<nomtv80> Okashi: so you know the speakers work
<Gnea> Syria: url?
<Okashi> the did 2 hours ago
<Okashi> EVERYTHING worked 2 hours ago
<nomtv80> Okashi: and the cable to them?
<Syria> Gnea Here is it http://www.genxmea.com/envivocms/drivers/Drivers/Scanner/drivers/Smart%20Scan%201200.ZIP
<Maahes> can someone tell me why rake does not work when I do sudo gem install rake?
<Okashi> nomtv80:  OMG headphone work
<nomtv80> Okashi: it doesn't happen often but I've had jacks and cables fail a few times
<alesan> where do I configure the ethernet card in Ubuntu? I have found an icon "network" but I can only see the status not change
<nomtv80> Okashi: there you go, computer fine ^_^
<Okashi> nomtv80:  that means there's something off with the speaker system right?
<linux_probe> alesan~ look under system >preferences
<Okashi> nomtv80:  I still might cry... my 2.1 speaker system....
<Gnea> linux_probe: right-click on networkmanager
<Okashi> ;_:
<linux_probe> that would work too i guess
<tripelb> Action Parsnip, re many result. The time needed to get 20 or 50 or 100 is the same. I was stuck at 10. I often look past 10. The times when I want to look further it's nice to have a lot at hand. I've found useful hints down in the final 30. I also learn about the thinking of the search algorithm in some sense by scanning the set of results.
<WillPittenger> Can someone suggest a command line editor easier to use than VI?  I have used one in Ubuntu, but can't remember what it is.
 * linux_probe spews @ gnome
<suigeneris> hey
<selig5> WillPittenger: you could use nano
<WillPittenger> That was it.  Thanks.
<SmokeyD> Hey everyone. Maybe a bit off topic, but does anyone know of a website I can use to gather several RSS feeds and republish them as one feed, so I can use that one feed in a desktop rss reader widget (in compiz)?
 * linux_probe likes vi
<Syria> Gnea The files are in the post u gave to me.
<suigeneris> when I click on the SCIM applet, it should provide me the list of languages, right?
<suigeneris> well, it doesn't
<nomtv80> SmokeyD: you can code that with PHP
<Gnea> Syria: assuming that it's the correct .zip file, use wine to run setup.exe, it will extract to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/ScannerU/
<Okashi> nomtv80: Thank you, though I'm sad that something with my speakers is toasted I'm so glad that it's not a mobo/sound card issue.
<Gnea> Syria: there you will find the firmware file (CISM216.FW)
<nomtv80> Okashi: anytime ;)
<Syria> Gnea Thank you, I will try this now.
<SmokeyD> nomtv80: yeah, I can also code my own rss reader, but I was hoping there would be an existing site to do it. An online rss reader that republishes all feeds into one new feed or something. Google reader doesn't seem to be able to do that
<Gnea> Syria: got my fingers crossed
<Okashi> Thank you all for your help, I appreciate your time and effort. You just saved me from having to buy a new mobo
<Okashi> ^_^
<Gnea> Okashi: awesome
<suigeneris> when I click on the SCIM applet, it should provide me the list of languages, right?
<suigeneris> well, it doesn't
<Syria> Gnea How did you know that this is the firmware file please? CISM216.FW
<netterbooker> thanks for all you help ppl ive got ubuntu installing on my netbook now
<youlun> suigeneris: Have you added any languages using the SCIM preferences?
<Gnea> Syria: it has .FW
<nomtv80> SmokeyD: http://liferea.sourceforge.net/screenshots/list.png
<Syria> Gnea I see, thnx again
<nomtv80> SmokeyD: sorry, http://liferea.sourceforge.net/
<Gnea> Syria: is it working?
<Syria> Gnea I am installing wine.
<Gnea> Syria: okay
<nomtv80> or use thunderbird
<SmokeyD> nomtv80: that is a desktop reader right?
<suigeneris> youlun I've got Japanese
<nomtv80> yeh, it's a stand alone application, not a screenlet, but what's the diffrence in a screenlet anyways?
<youlun> suigeneris: hmm, I don't know how much I can help you then. I use ibus for character input.
<nomtv80> i guess they look cool, but I haven't found any readers I like
<SmokeyD> I was looking for an online aggregator so I can aggregate all different feeds I am interested in, into one feed that I can then use in different other readers, like a desktop widget, but also my phone and other sources. I just found http://www.newsisfree.com which I am checking out now
<nomtv80> newsvine isn't bad
<nomtv80> yeh that looks cool too
<Syria> Gnea etup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous, How can i run it anyway?
<St0n3-C0l> Syria: I don't think .exe would be that dangerous on Linux.
<nomtv80> danger...danger
<St0n3-C0l> Linux cannot natively run .exe application, you'll have to install Wine to execute .exe
<Gnea> Syria: doesn't work like that, type this in the terminal: wine setup.exe
<Gnea> Syria: er, wine Setup.exe
<Syria> Gnea: I found the CISM216.FW , I will complete the rest of steps now.
<Syria> Gnea I am not allowed to add anything to sudo gedit /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap
<Gnea> Syria: try gksudo
<suigeneris> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<suigeneris> youlun how do you add languages to ibus?
<Syria> Gnea I got the same old message, Could not find the file /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap. I get this after clicking on save.
<Syria> Gnea Maybe I don't have that file!! should i create it?
 * kehcho hi all
<rdste> Help~ I'm trying to flash my bios on ubuntu, but all I can find are outdated tutorials
<Syria> Gnea I don't have anything inside the etc calles hotplug
<Gnea> Syria: type this in a terminal:  locate libsane.usermap
<youlun> suigeneris: There's an ibus configuration tool. In there is an option to add input methods.
<Syria> Gnea Nothing happened, a new line only without any messages.
<suigeneris> youlun how do I switch languages with it? I tried with the key combinations, nothing happened
<youlun> suigeneris: I think the default is ctrl+space
<Gnea> Syria: okay, how long ago did you install sane?
<Syria> Gnea an hour maybe?
<Gnea> Syria: ah, so run this:  sudo updatedb      and then run the locate command again
<youlun> suigeneris: Why are you using SCIM? Isn't ibus the default now?
<Syria> Gnea the same result! new line only
<Syria> Gnea after using sudo updatedb
<suigeneris> youlun I will use whatever gets me results :)
<Dr_Willis> rdste:  flash what bios? motherboard?
<suigeneris> youlun I can't see Spanish among input methods
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I've got an nVidia (AGP) 7600 GS running two LCD monitors; and would like to start using the older ATI (PCI) card to run my smaller 17" LCD monitor. If I start up the BIOS using the ATI card it works until I install the Nvidia drivers .. then I've got to boot with the AGP card as primary; then loose the ATI card .. help?
<Gnea> Syria: check /etc/sane.d/
<thakur_poli> hi, can some one tell me which software can I use for PCB design in Ubuntu.  I need this for some lectures on electronics.
<NineTeen67Comet> thakur_poli: what's PCB?
<youlun> suigeneris: I think that you have to install additional IMEs if they're not already included
<geekfu> thakur:electronics
<NineTeen67Comet> thakur_poli: aha .. Printed Circuit Boards .. gotchya ..
<Dance_1> a
<geekfu> thakur:circuit boards
<Dr_Willis> thakur_poli:  check the package maanger/repos. i think theres some in there. Not used any in years
<Syria> Gnea I can see this folder but no libsane.usermap in it.
<Ronaldlo> I just got ubuntu ppc 9.04 desktop disk, and I loaded kernal "live-nosplash-powerpc video=ofonly" and I got to a BoxBot, and I have no idea what to do from there. Any ideas?
<suigeneris> youlun how do I get a list of IMEs?
<Ronaldlo> *BusyBox v1.10.2
<Gnea> Syria: forget libsane.usermap for now then, just get everything else
<Syria> Gnea I am done with everything else, and still not working.
<suigeneris> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<youlun> suigeneris: if you type 'scim-' in synaptic you should get a list of ie 'scim-anthy' 'scim-chinese' etc.
<Ronaldlo> !BusyBox
<WillPittenger> Anyone here running 10.10 in a VBox guest?  I can't get the video driver working.
<WillPittenger> It only sees a VGA display.
<Dr_Willis> WillPittenger:   install the virtualbox guest addations? what drivers are you truying to install?
<Gnea> Syria: I'm seeing an entry in gt68xx.conf already, just needs the firmware pointer
<WillPittenger> Dr_Willis: What do you mean which drivers?  The drivers that are part of guest additions.
<Gnea> Syria: also make sure to restart saned:  sudo service saned restart
<Syria> Gnea Okay.
<Dr_Willis> WillPittenger:  i dont recall needing to do anything after just installing the guest addations when i last tried them. You might want to check the vbox wiki page for some trouble shooting. whats the Host OS anyway?
<Gnea> Syria: and whatever program you're using, restart it too
<WillPittenger> Dr_Willis: Vista 64-bit.
<Dr_Willis> WillPittenger:  check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf also. it may be set wrong.
<saganbyte> Hello
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Syria> Gnea I got this after trying to restart saned saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<saganbyte> Can anyone please help me? I ve reinstalled Ubuntu thrice now and still not able to figure out. If the computer is inactive for sometime, the monitor goes blank and I have to enter my password to get in again. I was trying to affect this by changing AC Power Settings in Power Management to never in vain
<saganbyte> I ve realized that the Power Management settings only put the monitor to sleep and that does not require me to enter my password
<Dr_Willis> saganbyte:  you reinstalled to try to disable the 'require password after screen locking' ?
<saganbyte> Dr_Willis, believe it or not, yes
<Gnea> Syria: okay, probably not important for now then. are you trying to use gimp?
<Dr_Willis> saganbyte:  cant say that ive ever had to go that extreme. i just check the check box. and its disabled.. You could remove the screensaver package perhaps..
<Syria> Gnea i found this in /etc/gt68xx.conf # Plustek OpticPro U16B doesn't need any manual settings ! strange
<suigeneris> how do I find Spanish IME for IBus?
<saganbyte> Dr_Willis, I do this from the ScreenSaver app?
<Dr_Willis> saganbyte could be theres some odd bugs with your pc/mb/power saving features of your pc.
<Dr_Willis> saganbyte:  i think i just set screensaver to none, and  then theres some button for power settings..
<Syria> Gnea and this # Autodetect Plustek OpticPro S12 and Nortek MyScan1200
<saganbyte> Dr_Willis, this worked perfectly a few days ago... I ve reinstalled the OS multiple times now
<Dr_Willis> let me get back to gnome.. brb
<Ronaldlo> I just got ubuntu ppc 9.04 desktop disk, and I loaded kernal "live-nosplash-powerpc video=ofonly" and I got to a BusyBox, and I have no idea what to do from there. Any ideas?
<Syria> Gnea It works!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D
<Gnea> Syria: awesome!!
<myschak> Ronaldlo: yes, download ubuntu 10.10
<Syria> Gnea Actually the scanned page was blank but the scanner is working, I can hear its sound!
<Gnea> Syria: try scanning a picture or something
<Ronaldlo> Myschak: I tried ubuntu 10.10 no luck there
<Syria> Gnea i will, and i will use another program
<Ghostly> i found a forum post that has a similar problem as me, should i then describe my problem or just supply some extra information or create my own topic?
<Gnea> Ghostly: how old is the post?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i just uncheck 'lock screen when screensaver is active' it dosent ask for password then.
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: a new 10.10 feature?
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  i think its been in ubuntu for some time.
<Ghostly> Gnea, Originally started the 9th of September where the last reply was four days ago
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall always unchecking that thing the furst time the scrrensaver locks my pc. :)
<Gnea> Ghostly: I would followup with it then
<Dr_Willis> xscreensaver has a setting to lock only after a few min.. which is nicer..
<Ghostly> Gnea, ok then i'll will do that thanks
<anon33__> weird - typing 'mount' doesn't refresh mounted devices, but when i launch nautilus, they then populate /media/
<anon33__> any help would be awesome
<Dr_Willis> anon33__:  mount just shows mounted devices...
<Dr_Willis> anon33__:  unless you did a 'sudo mount -a' that would mount all in /etc/fstab
<Gnea> anon33__: that's perfectly normal behavior
<anon33__> Gnea: so what command is nautilus issuing that refreshes connected devices?
<anon33__> for instance, i connect my phone and enable USB mode but that doesn't populate /media/
<anon33__> running 'sudo mount -a' doesn't refresh it (or look for connected devices) either
<Syria> Gnea i am using xsane scanner and now i am getting a blank paper.
<Gnea> anon33__: mount -a only knows about what's in /etc/fstab, which contains permanent mounts, not temporary mounts
<adzy> hello all!
<anon33__> Gnea: so what do you suggest I do?
<Gnea> Syria: what are you scanning?
<Syria> Gnea A paper with black text, i have a lot of this papers to scan everyday.
<Gnea> anon33__: well nautilus utilizes a variety of internal libraries that perform function calls to other daemons running that detect such events, such as udevd
<Gnea> anon33__: so if you plug your phone in, it likely won't get mounted until you go to Places or something and click on it
<sarem> hello
<JWay> since I upgraded from lucid to maverick I *always* have to enable my wifi connection by right clicking the icon and choose "enable wifi". Anyone know why?
<sarem> hi guys
<JWay> from a fresh boot, that is
<sarem> i can run nvidia optimus on linux?!
<foo-nix> My left mouse button fails in ubuntu, I found a thread about it telling me to install this non-existent url:
<foo-nix> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54205518/xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.5.0%2Bgit20100822.990540fa-0ubuntu0sarvatt_i386.deb
<foo-nix> could someone hlp me find the package?
<Dr_Willis> anon33__:  mount -a  ONLY auto mounts devices defined in /etc/fstab. You could make an entry in /etc/fstab for your phone. and set it to 'noauto'  then you could manually mount it.
<sarem> please guys
<foo-nix> this is the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575239&page=6
<sarem> nvidia optimus with linux are work? or no!
<geekyogi> I wish to learn Unix / Linux internals... any suggestions?
<digi_N810> any raid / mdadm gurus on at the moment?
<geekyogi> books
<Dr_Willis> geekyogi:  for actual 'paper' books. check the bargin bins at the bookstores. get  books on topics you are interested in.
<Dr_Willis> geekyogi:  avoid the 'dummies' and 'for idiots' type books, look for books by oreaily (sp?) and others with lots of words. not lots  of pictures.
<geekyogi> okay
<digi_N810> geekyogi, patience and google.  IRC is a great resource too
<tabasko> geekyogi: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<geekyogi> Dr_willis thanks
<geekyogi> thanks all
<tabasko> and http://www.slackbook.org/
<digi_N810> I don't really learn well from books, I learn by tearing apart, breaking, then fixing
<Dr_Willis> !manual | geekyogi
<ubottu> geekyogi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Amaterasu> helloo
<Amaterasu> anyone there ?
<Dr_Willis> Amaterasu:  1000+ people here.
<WillPittenger> Dr_Willis: nano shows an empty file for /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<tabasko> I hope I would have read these books when I started with linux
<tabasko> Dr_Willis, thats lot of people idling :)
<Syria> Gnea i have re-started the computer but still not getting anything in the scanned page.
<Dr_Willis> tabasko:  yep.
<karateKid> Where's "the journal" of an ext4 filesystem located?
<Dr_Willis> karateKid:  i think theres several copies of it on the FS. i think you can even set it to be saved on a differnt hd/filesystem
<Dr_Willis> karateKid:  at least thats what i rcall from reading tune2fs docs and ext4 docs ages ago.
<karateKid> Dr_Willis: So, can it be accessed? I would love to see it's contents.
<Gnea> Syria: okay, try asking in #sane, it may take awhile, but they can better help you at this point
<Syria> Gnea Thank you very much for helping me.
<Gnea> Syria: cheers
<chid> I want to set up a keybinding, say, F9/Alt+D is equivalent to pressing down twice and pagedown once, what's the simplest way to get this done?
<Dr_Willis> karateKid:  from 'tune2fs' docs. its an inmutuable file called .journel at the top of the FS. but that may be ext3 specific
<Dr_Willis> karateKid:  check man tune2fs the -J option
<karateKid> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Have a great day.
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. What would be a good choice for VPN?? TIA!
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<WillPittenger> Dr_Willis: What were you expecting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> WillPittenger:  ive seen vbox guest addations make such files. but vboxc has been  gettting better and better. where it dosent even need the geust addations in many cases.
<WillPittenger> As originally setup when I installed 10.10 (fresh install), the resolution was higher, but not the size of the host's window like it would be if Guest Additions was working.
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis, thx
<Dr_Willis> brb
<suigeneris> what's Multi_key? how do I know what Multi_key is?
<nomtv80> http://www.alicia-logic.com/capsimages/5e_037MultiPass.jpg
<nomtv80> where do you see multi key?
<suigeneris> nomtv80 in /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose
<nomtv80> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<nomtv80>  it's like a function shift, ctrl key, but not any of thoese
<nomtv80> those*
<Noidrox> Anybody know how to get metasploit to connect to database on backtrack?
<zabka__> hi, how can i use sudo in a shewll script?
<WillPittenger> Well, I am going to call it a night.
<zabka__> i mean where/how can i save a passwd?
<nomtv80> zabka: http://hintsforums.macworld.com/archive/index.php/t-42593.html
<zabka__> nomtv80 thanks!
<nomtv80> ;)
<g__> hi could anyone recommend a decent tag editor that'll search by existing artist-trackname and fill in the id3 tags?
<cablop> guys i need to know if there are problems using a ntfs usb in linux
<Gnea> cablop: not normally
<nomtv80> cablop: nah, i have that setup now
<nomtv80> Noidrox: no idea, but looks like fun
<nomtv80> Noidrox: there's books, blogs, news, videos, and tweets... what's the problem you're having?
<cablop> i want to use a ntfs usb, but unwilling to reach the unmountable status when the flash was improperly umounted in another system
<panmaa> join #panter
<lfuser-231> jello
<lfuser-231> hello
<nomtv80> what's the error cablop/
<nomtv80> ?
<cablop> not an error yet
<cablop> but cause a usb can be easily just plugged out without ejecting...
<nomtv80> you have to unmount it if you're worried about that
 * Dr_Willis tells beginners to get ready to catch their flash drive  when they select 'eject' from the menus.....
<nomtv80> I unplug them on the time
<nomtv80> lol
<nomtv80> @the doc
<nomtv80> all the time*
<Dr_Willis> i do think eject and unmount do somthing differntly.
<Dr_Willis> I recall using one of them on a flash drive.. and i couldent 'remount it' by hand untill i unplugged/plugged it back in.
<Jordan_U> cablop: That is a problem, and I don't know that you can be sure you won't ever get stuck with a filesystem unmountable by ntfs-3g (untill you run chkdsk from windows).
<scorp007> how do i troubleshoot my network setup if it's failing to resolve hostnames like google.com ?
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: eject turns off the hardware completely.
<nomtv80> yeh, that's better for hd's
<Dr_Willis> scorp007:  check your /etc/resolv.conf for starters
<Dr_Willis> scorp007:  see if it can ping google.com by its ip. and googles dns servers.  8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Dr_Willis> brb
<f0rcegr0wn> hi to all
<cablop> then... it is not wise to format it as ntfs?
<nomtv80> if you want windows to read it
<Guest41502> f0rcegr0wn, hello
<f0rcegr0wn> anyone have any news on the progress of multi Xinerama and compiz ? I read about randr and lots of old post but nothing great and up-to-date
<rdste> Help~ I'm trying to update/flash my bios on ubuntu without windows installed
<ZedNet> wut, ntfs usb ?
<ZedNet> I always thought they all were fat32
<Syria> Where can I find a list of supported scanners by ubuntu please?
<nomtv80> ntfs-3g driver w00t
<duxbuz> anyone know best way to redirect m$ runonce page to another url
<foo-nix> My left mousebutton fails to work after I press a mediabutton. I found a forumpost on this suggesting that installing evdev would work. I did, but this didn help.
<foo-nix> any suggestions?
<foo-nix> I completely updated my software
<nomtv80> Jordan_U: If you don't have Windows then you can use the 'force' option for
<nomtv80> your own responsibility. For example type on the command line: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/ -o force
<foo-nix> and rebooted afterwards because also the kernel was updated
<foo-nix> but still, my left mb fails after pressing a media key like volume up
<nomtv80> stop using media keys k
<nomtv80> jk
<pc-moon> please i need help
<pc-moon> my computer is gnome crashed
<pc-moon> i still in another computer
<pc-moon> i have command line only
<pc-moon> any one help me
<foo-nix> nomtv80, are you seriously suggesting to stop using media keys? btw, these problems were posted on the forum in August. Given the popularity of the bug, I would think someone has a fix
<pc-moon> i use ubuntu
<pc-moon> i wanna some code for solve this problem from internet
<foureight84_> i'm trying to install ubuntu server 10.10 from a usb driver but i get stuck on the portion where the installer tries to load components from cd-rom drive
<foureight84_> does anyone have any suggestions?
<foureight84_> i created the usb install using the instructions from the ubuntu website
<ironsight> foureight84_, I haven't installed ubuntu server since... edgy eft :(
<foureight84_> ahh
<foureight84_> dang it i was using unetbootin earlier but got a different error. searched around and found that this is another way to get it to work
<tas> Hey, can anyone tell me how to add this ppa? = ppa:gnomenu-team/ppa
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<tas> and afterwards how to use it?
<nomtv80> foo-nix: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts  ¯\(°_o)/¯
<Dr_Willis> once you add it.. its a repo like anything other repos.
<tas> how to add it?
<Dr_Willis> read the url the bot gave? theres a command you use
<tas> ubottu,  You literally are a bot ain't you?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tas> oh
<tas> ty
<tas> jajaja
<ironsight> foureight84_, I use unetbootin, but I have only done desktop installs with it.
<Dr_Willis> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<foureight84_> yea desktop install works fine
<nomtv80> so desktop works fine, but server won't
<tas> I added the GnoMenu's PPA and now I can't find it in synaptic package manager, what to do?
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking the 'server iso' did not work with Unetbootin.
<Dr_Willis> tas:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, then install whatever packages were on it..
<tas> ok
<tas> I get this
<tas> sudo apt-get upgrade
<tas> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tas> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dr_Willis> dont run 2 package manatger tools at the same time....
<nomtv80> it should work with unetbootin though
<Dr_Willis> 'is another process using it?'  <<<<<<<<--- Yes it is.. :)
<tas> like terminal and synaptice?
<tas> XD
<Dr_Willis> tas:  close synaptic
<ironsight> tas like, apt-get and synaptic or update manager or software center :)
<nomtv80> synaptic -2\
<tas> k
<tas> thanks
<ironsight> np :D
<Dr_Willis> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware mentios the upgrade/update/dist-upgrade options....
<tas> but now its upgrading everything. lol
<ironsight> wait until the upgrades are complete then you can do more stuffs :)
<Dr_Willis> You should proberly update/upgrade about once a week.
<tas> oh
<tas> kk
<tas> oh! and whats the difference b/w suse and ubuntu?
<m_fulder> hey
<Dr_Willis> 'update' whenever you add new repos.
<Dr_Willis> tas:  radically different stuff
<m_fulder> how can I bootup with no graphics and only with terminal?
<TheSarge> RPM vs DEb is the main diff
<nomtv80> @tas http://www.debianadmin.com/automatic-update-of-packages-using-cron-apt.html
<Dr_Willis> tas:  package manager system. apt vs rpm. for starters
<tas> I think I got it. lol
<TomCruise> hi. noob here. can someone help me get compiz working?
<Dr_Willis> TomCruise:  its installed by default, whats your video card? have you ran the 'addational drivers' tool yet?
<sgo11> where can I find the md5 of the downloaded ISO?
<TomCruise> Dr_Willis: no. how do i do that?
<tas> nomtv88 Observe that this tool may be a security risk, so you should not set it to do more than necessary. "Automatic upgrade of all packages is NOT recommended" unless you are in full control of the package repository ??
<Dr_Willis> TomCruise:  its in the menus.. sytem -> admin.
<sgo11> it should show in the download page. but it's not. very hard to find it.
<Dr_Willis> tas:  ppa's are not under our controll.
<TomCruise> Dr_Willis: it gives me a message saying no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<tas> Dr_Willis, the above para was quoted from a page nom gave me..
<Dr_Willis> TomCruise:  and your video card is?
<Dr_Willis> tas:  i would update/upgrade once a week.. and leave it at that
<tas> Dr_Willis, ok
<TomCruise> Dr_Willis: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M
<tas> Dr_Willis, I am done upgrading, now what? I can't find GnoMenu
<sgo11> ignore my question. I found it under http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<tas> FOund it! XD
<Dr_Willis> tas:  use synaptic or apt-cache to search for the right package name.. or check teh gnomenu homepage for the package name
<stefanox> ciao a tutti
<Dr_Willis> !apt | tas
<ubottu> tas: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Solow> hello hello... I just got my new laptop. It has facial recognition, palm proof technology, etc. Does ubuntu have all this? or should I stick with windows 7
<tas> Dr_Willis, Now I understand how it works. lol add the ppa, then update, then upgrade, then install the thing from software manager xD
<tas> hey bot! :D
<tas> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<tas> :D
<tas> thats cool xD
<Dr_Willis> tas:  logical eh?
<stefanox> ciao buon proseguimento
<nomtv80> facial recognition?
<tas> sorry.
<Dr_Willis> nomtv80:  i got that on my new laptop.. dosent work worth a  pile of beans.. :)
<Solow> nomtv80, yes.
<TomCruise> Dr_Willis: is this video card not good enough?
<Solow> Dr_Willis, works for me though, like a charm
<Dr_Willis> TomCruise:  my nvidia 320m works great. or was it the 360m
<Solow> Dr_Willis, tried it in light, and dark, recognizes me everywhere.
<Dr_Willis> TomCruise:  i just install the 'nvidia-current' driver package i belive
<Solow> anyway, does ubuntu have this ?
<Solow> I like the facial recognition when signing in
<TomCruise> Dr_Willis: alright. i'll try that
<nomtv80> what if you had a twin brother :>
<Johnaras> Hello. I'm using ubuntu 10.10 and when i try to reload package information in synaptic package manager i get the following error:  W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932W: Failed to
<Johnaras>  fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release  Any clues what this means?
<Solow> if so, i'm installing ubuntu netbook :D nomtv80, and that's a good, funny point. but I dont. So... does ubuntu have this?
<Dr_Willis> error occurred during the signature verification   - it has bad/old/keys for some reason.
<tas> I installed GnoMenu, but where do I get it now? :/
<ben42> Johnaras apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key-ID>
<nomtv80> doesn't appear so yet Solow
<Syria> Guys how can I use a network scanner please?
<elrond_> problem with pidgin. cannot connect with my friend list.solution?
<Solow> nomtv80, but I waaant itt :(
<Solow> build it for me? (A)
<TomCruise> Dr_Willis: done installing. what should i do next?
<nomtv80> http://pam-face-authentication.googlecode.com/files/pam-face-authentication-0.3.tar.gz haven't tried it though
<nomtv80> http://compixels.com/2071/add-facial-recognition-password-to-ubuntu-linux-distro
<Dr_Willis> TomCruise:  i belive  a reboot is needed
<Solow> nomtv80, was googling myself. looks good. if it works, imma go with ubuntu
<nomtv80> <3 ubuntu
<TomCruise> alright. brb
<exboy> nqkoi moje li da mi predloje linux za laptop
<nomtv80> what language is that?
<exboy> ops sorry is bulgarien
<nomtv80> great beer
<nomtv80> yeh, doesn't translate
<rww> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<TomCruise> Dr_Willis: back
<elrond_> kala krasia
<TomCruise> Dr_Willis: what now?
<nomtv80> still not working
<tas> anyone? I can't find GnoMenu :(
<Dr_Willis> TomCruise:  run the nvida-settings tool.. see if it says you are using the nvida drivers.. enable compiz see if it works
<Dr_Willis> tas:  synaptic has a 'filter by reposuitory' thing at the left/bottom side i recall
<tilt_> cc
<tas> I have installed it already..
<Dr_Willis> tas:  so right click onthe panel and add it?
<tas> but I dunno where to find it, I tried to add to panel and its not there either
<Dr_Willis> tas:  log out/back in. look again
<veovis1> What light window manager/desktop environment would you recommend if I wanted to watch for a window opening, and then run a bash script on the size and coordinates of that window?  As long as it's light on resources, I don't care if it's floating or tiled or upside down...
<tas> Dr_Willis, ok thanks, almost forgot that thing!!
<zabka_> hi, i have run `chmod 4711` on the file, then chown to root. it seems it doesnt assume the identity of the owner when it is run
<Dr_Willis> zabka_:  what file?
<nomtv80> https://launchpad.net/gnomenu/trunk/1.6 @ tas
<delby> hi there, i am considering making my own live cd from my configuration using remastersys. i was wondering if the live cd i create will work on other machines properly. for example, will it probe for hardware or will it expect the hrdware the original installation is set to on my machine?
<zabka_> Dr_Willis i wish to have a shell script with sudo in that but witouth beeing prompted for a passwd
<Dr_Willis> You dont set scripts to be 'suid'
<Dr_Willis> You can set sudo to allow specific commands however...
<TomCruise> Dr_Willis: it tells me to restart X server. how do i do that?
<Aeronius> So... anyone have good tips for setting up Ubuntu securely? I'm using an encrypted hard-drive, but when I log-in, I'm seeing my full name plastered all over it, and I don't really like that.
<nomtv80> press Alt-F2 and enter  /etc/init.d/gdm stop then /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Dr_Willis> TomCruise:  log out/back in - might do it.. or 'sudo service gdm restart'   that WILL log you out of X.
<nomtv80> @ TomCruise
<Syria> After installing Meerkat, I can't print on my network printer hp 1022?? the printer gives an error red led, what can I do guys?
<Dr_Willis> the 'service' command is the proper way these days,, not /etc/init.d/
<veovis1> Aeronius: You could enter a fake name maybe?  What do you mean secure?  Secure against the network?  Secure against physical access?
<Solow> wtf is this. This laptop is brandnew, i unboxed it like, 20 minutes ago. and it still the ubuntu installer doesnt work? come ooooon
<veovis1> Solow: What model laptop and what part fails?
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  brand 'new' can often have unsupported hardware..
<cablop> why pulseaudio?
<cablop> it is buggy, buggy as hell
<Aeronius> Well, I'm not so sure I'm up on network security, but for physical access, I think I'm good with my encrypted hard drive and a decent password
<nomtv80> thanks
<cablop> i was looking at google with no luck
<Solow> veovis1, Asus k52f. "preparing to install Ubuntu-netbook"
<Solow> it just stops doing anything
<riddick> so... My Ipod is a read-only file system.  I do not know how to change this,  though I've used GTKpod and tinkered with it, as well as root nautilus to try to changethis as well.  what am i missing here,  to make my ipod not a read-only file system
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  whats teh video chipset?
<zabka_> so... again... how should i write /set up a shell script with some sudo's in that and with user changing but witouth beeing prompted for a passwd
<cablop> when you are playing sounds, mostly music or videos, then some sound occurs, like a notification, and bump, the sounds become damaged and you just need to close the app and reopen it to recover the sound
<Syria> Is there anybody trying to print from An ubuntu meerkat machine to hp 1022 network printer?
<Aeronius> so am I broadcasting my name all over the internet everywhere I go?
<Solow> Dr_Willis, how am I supposed to know, I just unwrapped it :p also, does it matter? should it not just work? if it DOES matter, where do I find it? (A)
<riddick> like,  where do i start looking for this information?
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  look on the box?
<suigeneris> how to change keyboard layout on the fly?
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  and yes it does matter..
<fffffs> zabka_, suid it
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  and if ati/nvidia/whoever had better support.. then it would proberly just work...
<Solow> Dr_Willis, well, it just says: 15.6 GD(GL)
<zabka_> fffffs i have run `chmod 4711` on the file, then chown to root. it seems it doesnt assume the identity of the owner when it is run
<Dr_Willis> fffffs:  you dont 'suid' a script.
<funyun> Dr_Willis: this is TomCruise. i typed the command you gave me and it froze me. so i tried to reboot. not it keeps bringing me to terminal and i cannot get back to the desktop :(
<fffffs> linux had betrayed unix-way?
<Dr_Willis> You could set up 'sudoers' to allow it to run a specific command without needint the root password.. that should work for a script.
<Solow> Dr_Willis, think i found it: intel graphics media accelerator HD
<Dr_Willis> fffffs:  No idea. i havent ran a actual 'unix' in many many years...
<Dr_Willis> !intel | Solow
<ubottu> Solow: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<funyun> Dr_Willis: the only option i have is to login through terminal
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  you may want to check the forums for that exact brand.
<Solow> Dr_Willis, this is 10.10
<zabka_> Dr_Willis: thanks, let me try
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  try 'startx' and see if any errors show up.
<Solow> but never mind, I'm sick of ubuntu anyway, it never works :p
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  demand a refund.
<Aeronius> :)
<nomtv80> or try redhat
<Solow> Dr_Willis, ha-ha. Imma just use windows 7. at least this does work :p
<Aeronius> When I log in, my name's all over everything, so am I broadcasting my name all over the internet everywhere I go?
<nomtv80> make that isht work
<fffffs> why the hell I need separate account on QA forums?
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  i spent several days last week fighting with windows 7... i will pass..
<funyun> Dr_Willis: xinit: no such file or directory {errno 2}: unable to connect to X server
<Solow> Dr_Willis, I never had any issues with it. so...
<nomtv80> if you can't get linux to run on your machine, then yes just go ahead and use windows
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  and ive had very few issues with linux... so...
<funyun> Dr_Willis: No such process. server error
<cablop> sigh, my system is in a locked state
<Solow> Never had issues with linux. just ubuntu.
<exboy> who is the best ubuntu ? any idea i need to install in my laptop
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  what was yoru video chipset again?
<fffffs> exboy, linux is not the best choice for laptops
<nomtv80> put the cd into the drive exboy
<nomtv80> then turn the comp on
<nomtv80> linux is fine on laptops?
<Dr_Willis> nomtv80:  it works fine on my Toshiba X505 and my older laptops
<nomtv80> unless they are from beirut?
<Aeronius> linux has worked fine on my laptops
<Aeronius> I love it, blows windows out of the water
<sbeck_> :-)
<nomtv80> i love me some win7
<Aeronius> When I log in, my name's all over everything, so am I broadcasting my name all over the internet everywhere I go?
<funyun> Dr_Willis: nvidia geforce gt 330m
<nomtv80> if linux ran adobe apps, i'd never use windows
<suigeneris> how do I bring the screen to its normal size? I accidentally hit some key and scrolled
<Darkforest> I use win7 and Ubuntu side by side on my laptop and end up using ubuntu more than windows
<Nemis> i use ubuntu or debian for work and internet, and windows for pc games
<nomtv80> depends on what i'm doing, admin, ubuntu, windows, adobe stuff and games
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  i got a 360m in my laptop. let me check what drivers its using.
<Aeronius> When I log into my laptop, my name's all over everything (first and last), and on the command line, my first name is in it twice, so am I broadcasting my name all over the internet everywhere I go?
<funyun> Dr_Willis: alright
<rigved> if game developers start developing ubuntu version of games, I would stop using windows!!!
<wasabi> for ubuntu server, what do you guys recommend as an alternative to webmin?
<suigeneris> Aeronius no
<Solow> how about fedora? fedora is pretty good too right?
<nomtv80> cpanel license
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  command line? its shhowing the home dir and user name....
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  thats your bash prompt.
<Aeronius> yes
<fffffs> Aeronius, no, but use codenames if it unsets you
<Aeronius> my bash prompt has my first name twice
<Nemis> rigved they should develop something like virtual runtime machine, like a framework, on which all the games woul work and it would be crossplatform
<nomtv80> or using command lie
<nomtv80> line*
<rigved> :)
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  thats your bash PROMPT...
<Aeronius> first@first-laptop:~$
<sbeck_> Aeronius: first name twice: one of it would be your host name
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rigved> Aeronius: username@laptop-name:~$
<nomtv80> lol
<fffffs> Aeronius, edit .bashrc to change the prompt
<Dr_Willis> your user name is 'first' and yoru pcs name is 'first-laptop' how original....
<nomtv80> !bash
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Darkforest> Never use your real full name in any software. No chance for it to be broad cast
<Dr_Willis> Your home dir is also /home/first
<awox> nn all/wc
<Aeronius> I wasn't going for originality, I was trying to keep things simple
<Dr_Willis> I always use 'bill gates' :)
<Aeronius> lol
<jk> anyone know how I can disable cups on 10.10?
<Aeronius> Is there an easy way to change it?
<sbeck_> jk, why do you want to do so ?
<Dr_Willis> jk:  disale the cups service in /etc/init/
<fffffs> Aeronius, you mean 'Aaron'?
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  change what? why are you worried about it.
<Aeronius> :)
<rigved> sarcasm?
<Aeronius> I just don't really like it
<Aeronius> Sometimes I want to be anonymous
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  the bash prompt? ->         export PS1='--->
<jk> sbeck_: something's  broadcasting on the network here, causing network ports to be shut, and I suspect cups (although it's configured to only search on 127.0.0.1) :P
<Aeronius> Like if I'm in an internet cafe
<Dr_Willis> oops a extra ' at the end.
<jk> Dr_Willis: thanks
<fffffs> Aeronius, use usermod and hostname to change corresponding names
<Dr_Willis> jk:  as a test/temp ' sudo service SERVICENAME stop'
<Aeronius> if I have a command prompt window open, it says my name twice in the name bar, the same at the bottom of the screen, and twice on every bash prompt
<jk> Dr_Willis: yah, already did that, but i want it to not come up on boot for now. Want to keep testing a few days...
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  thats your bash prompt.. and not  a security issue...
<Aeronius> usermod and host name
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Dr_Willis> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Dr_Willis> change your hostname and username if you want.
<Aeronius> is that going to break anything?
<Aeronius> potentially?
<fffffs> Aeronius, it shouldn't
<riddick> ...
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  but its work for very little gain.
<Aeronius> gain experience too. :)
<Dr_Willis> for my Nvidia 360M - I am using the 'nvidia-current' drivers - which seem to be version 260.19.06 (for whoever was using that 320M)
<riddick> Why would Nautilus be unable to change an ipod's owner settings?
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  time better spent on learnign linux basics I think.
<Aeronius> such as?
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  how to set your bash prompt...
<Aeronius> :)
<funyun> Dr_Willis: find anything?
<DeaCon> anyone had a chance to use a android cell phone ? good or bad
<tgywa> How can I raise SSH buffer size  ?
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  those are the versions i am using.. heres my xorg.conf -> http://pastebin.com/b7YruB8q
<funyun> Dr_Willis: any idea how i can get back to the desktop?
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  you could edit your xorg.conf and change the    Driver         "nvidia"     line to be  Driver "nv"    and try 'startx' again. there maybe a backup xorg.conf also
<tnm> is the command "sudo aptitude update" working in ubunu 10.10?
<Aeronius> ok, I set my bash prompt not having any idea that I was actually doing it...
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  in /etc/X11/ there may be a xorg.conf.original or similary anmed file.
<Aeronius> Can I make it go back to default?
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:       export PS1='Whateveryouwanthere   '
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  or source .bashrc or .profile perhaps...
<Dr_Willis> 'source .bashrc'
<Dr_Willis> or just open a new terminal
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  --> http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<fffffs> set PROMPT=$P$G :)
<ace_steel> hi is there any virtual keyboard for ubuntu?
<fffffs> ace_steel, plenty
<funyun> Dr_Willis: i did nano xorg.conf. but i cannot move with the arrows to change anything. when i hit the down arror it just acts as if i'm hitting enter
<ace_steel> fffffs, which one shud i go for and how to install it?
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  you would want 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  i use vi. :) but im hard-kore.
<funyun> Dr_Willis: vi works. i forgot to do sudo tho. how do i exit?
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  vi basics.. esc :q
<Dr_Willis> to quit
<Dr_Willis> esc :wq to save/quit
<ace_steel> fffffs,  which one shud i go for and how to install it?  can u help?
<taran> how to run c programs in ubuntu using codelite
<tgywa> VMware-converter-4.0.1-161434.tar.gz ... do you know any genuine site to download from ?
<blackshirt> good night all
<ikonia> tgywa: vmware
<fffffs> ace_steel, never use it.. just try them yourself
<tgywa> ikonia, yes .. vmware
<ikonia> tgywa: vmware is where you get it
<BOOB> #a1
<ace_steel> fffffs, ok....
<Aeronius> fffffs: what does the prompt you suggested do?
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  i think it was wrong anyway.. its 'PS1' to set the bash prompt..
<Dr_Willis> Unless theres been some changes ive not seen :)
<funyun> Dr_Willis: alright. i'm i've used sudo. i can move down. but not left or right
<Aeronius> yeah, but $P$G?
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  in vi?  no idea on that. theres the jklm keys that move also..
<Aeronius> fffffs: what does $P$G do?
<fffffs> Aeronius, it was a joke, ignore it
<blackshirt> anybody here have experience with qemu..
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  --> http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/    Proberly details what they do..  special system variable 'values'
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  they dont seem to do anything ..
<Aeronius> ok
<funyun> Dr_Willis: alright. that works. i found where it says driver nvidia. how do i change it?
<Aeronius> why use export?
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  mover over the i, and hit d,    then again a few times..
<dell> hi
<dell> any one chat
<blackshirt> how to share ppp dial up internet connection to guest os on qemu ?
<blackshirt> hi dell
<Aeronius> The examples I'm seeing in the Bash howto don't use the "export" command in from of PS1
<funyun> Dr_Willis: alright. i'm back in desktop :)
<Aeronius> front of PS1
<RDX> hello
<Aeronius> Dr_Willis:  so why use the export command? What does it do?
<RDX> hehehehe
<funyun> Dr_Willis: so is there anything else i can try to get compiz working?
<karthick87> how to install gdmflexiserver in ubuntu 10.04
<blackshirt> dell: you can ask here
<Aeronius> is there such a thing as the lsbytesum command?
<RDX> hi ppl how can i install wine in ubuntu 10.10
<Aeronius> ver
<Dr_Willis> funyun:  it needs the full 3d features of your card. It worked fine on my system
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:   i got lsbytesum   its a little script the bash prompt guide tells you
<Kingsy> how do you go about setting a static IP for your pc on ubuntu?
<RDX> wht min sys requirement for it
<furi> hey, guys. i've been trying to set the permissions of a USB disk of mine to allow reading and writing of files and folders, so i can use it on my windows machine. however, whenever i go into the properties and try to change something, it immediately changes back to "none" - i have tried as root, but the same thing still happens.
<Aeronius> ok
<Aeronius> well I'll find it and work on it later
<Aeronius> thanks Dr_Willis !!!
<mr_daniel> which gtk and GNOME version does ubuntu 10.10 use?
<funyun> Dr_Willis: alright. i guess i'll have to do without it. :( thanks for your help
<mr_daniel> ok, it's 2.32. And what is the gtk version?
<Kingsy> is /etc/network/interfaces the only file that handles your IP ?
<RDX> hi ppl how can i install wine in ubuntu 10.10
<Kingsy> sudo apt-get install wine? :)
<furi> RDX, go into a terminal and type sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<fffffs> Kingsy, no, it's very outdated
<Kingsy> oh.. :S
<Kingsy> fffffs: is that in regard to my wine comment? or my IP address question?
<RDX> wht terminal
<fffffs> Kingsy, wine
<Kingsy> ah
<furi> hey, guys. i've been trying to set the permissions of a USB disk of mine to allow reading and writing of files and folders, so i can use it on my windows machine. however, whenever i go into the properties and try to change something, it immediately changes back to "none" - i have tried as root, but the same thing still happens.
<McIntyreS> permisions on a USB stick
<McIntyreS> ive never had that issue
<McIntyreS> how is the USB stick formated
<McIntyreS> I format mine as NTSF
<McIntyreS> then my windows machine or mac can read and write to this
<furi> McIntyreS: i believe NTFS, but i've had this problem with all of the disks i have, and i have four, all from different manufacturers, like HP
<McIntyreS> so you drop the file onto the pen
<Syria> Why do i always get the updates  information is outdated when there are no new updates available??
<McIntyreS> and when you put it to a windows machine
<McIntyreS> it says you do not have permision
<furi> McIntyreS: pretty much
<furi> McIntyreS: i mean, on the windows PC, i tick the read-only box to make it not read-only, and it says it changed it, but when i go back into the properties, it's the same thing
<karthick87> how to install gdmflexiserver in ubuntu 10.04?
<Syria> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Kingsy> in ubuntu how do you go about setting a static IP address?
<Gnea> Kingsy: with networkmanager
<geekfu> exit
<geekfu> exit
<Kingsy> Gnea - yea I am looking at it.. but I don't really get it, see I am using wireless,.. so you click on wireless then its asking me to choose the network name.. ?
<danboid> 'Lock screen' isn't activated under screensaver and I've just turned off 'put display to sleep' but is there any other reason why I might be getting logged out after a certain time under Maverick? Shuts all my apps and logs me out!
<Kingsy> does that mean that if I connect to another network my IP address will change?
<Gnea> Kingsy: well if you're on wireless you don't want a static ip
<Gnea> static ip's are for wired connections
<Kingsy> Gnea - I wanted to use port forwarding tho, so I could have an FTP on my latop
<Kingsy> laptop*
<Gnea> Kingsy: you can still do that
<Solow> ubuntu 10.04 doest work as well. come ooooooooooon
<Gnea> Solow: works just fine here
<ceaze> Hello All
<Kingsy> Gnea - well in the port forwarding rules I need to set the local ip address of my machine.. if this changes then that rule will be redundent
<Solow> Gnea, yes, not here. I really tried :p giving up now. bi
<Kingsy> Gnea - all I wanna do is make sure that my laptop is always 192.168.0.50 or something
<Gnea> Kingsy: I don't understand, are you trying to forward a port on the laptop or on another system to the laptop?
<Kingsy> Gnea - from the router to the laptop
<Gnea> Kingsy: k, is the router a linux system or do you mean cable/dsl modem?
<Kingsy> Gnea - its just a cable modem
<ceaze> ANYONE knows some good gaming emulators that work in Ubuntu???
<Gnea> Kingsy: k, is the wireless built into the cable modem?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> ceaze: yeah, plenty
<Kingsy> Gnea - no the wireless is on a seperate device
<ceaze> Gnea, please tell me some
<Kingsy> Gnea: so perhaps it wont be that easy :S
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  theres several emulators in the repos..
<Gnea> ceaze: well there's a lot in the gaming section, check synaptic or the software center
<Dr_Willis> !info mame
<ubottu> mame (source: mame): The Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator - MAME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.139-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 13496 kB, installed size 42276 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<ceaze> Gnea, what should I search there?
<Gnea> Kingsy: is the wireless ap plugged into the modem too?
<Gnea> ceaze: emulator
<Kingsy> Gnea - yup
<ceaze> gnea, k
<Gnea> Kingsy: so this means you have admin rights on the wifi router?
<Kingsy> Gnea - yea
<ceaze> Dr_Willis, mame doesn't work for me. When I type this in terminal = "mame home/user(my username)/desktop/dbz" It says cannot find required files but all of them are there
<Gnea> Kingsy: your problem is solved then. just don't reset it and you'll likely get the same IP everytime. I've gone for months and had the same IP from a wifi ap, it never changed because I never flushed the settings.
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  i would  say you are using it wrong.. it needs to be confiofgured in a very specific way.
<Kingsy> ah ok .. nice one
<Kingsy> so just do a ifconfig and get the local IP of the machine and setup the rule as normal then :)
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  mame is very 'special' in many ways. use a front end to it - perhaps
<Gnea> ceaze: some games work, some don't, you just have to try it with a few
<Gnea> ceaze: plus mame can be finiky with certain settings
<Kingsy> mame ROCKS
<Gnea> and yes, use a GUI with mame :)
<lapion> anyone having problems with no username showing next on the "indcator Applet Session" panel plugin ?
<ceaze> Dr_Willis and Gnea, Please explain me the steps
<lapion> anyone having problems with no username showing next to the power pulldown on the "indcator Applet Session" panel plugin ?
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  install a mame front end. check mame docs/guides.. your stuff needs to be in the .mame directory in specific directories i recall.
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  or use the front end to tell it where the dirs are at.
<ceaze> Dr_Willis, where is the mame directory in ubuntu???
<Kingsy> Gnea - works like a charm.. cheers man
<wuhou> hello
<eZet> When dragging bookmarks in chrome, the folders on the bookmarks toolbar won't open when I hover over them. Only happens in Ubuntu though, any suggestions ?
<Xeross> Whenever I install my video drivers the Ubuntu bootscreen stops working normally, the logo gets replaced by some pixelized text saying Ubuntu 10.10 any way to prevent that
<lmontrie> Xeross: which video drivers?
<Xeross> lmontrie: The FGLRX ones from the Ubuntu repository (And the official ones from NVidia)
<Xeross> Ehm ATI*
<sw0rdfish> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lmontrie> Xeross: then no, there's nothing you can do about it I'm afraid
<eZet> You can fix it through start-up manager
<stix_> Hi guys. I am trying to troubleshoot a vpn-connection. Which log-file is written when the message about about vpn fails is shown?
<sw0rdfish> !burningusb
<Xeross> lmontrie: Could you elaborate
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  whever you set the configs to look for it.. the front ends let you change it.. or you edit the proper mamerc files
<lmontrie> stix_: /var/log/daemon if it's an openvpn connection
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  mine is in  ~/.mame/
<Xeross> Basically the loading lights still show, the logo is gone, and some console output leaks through
<lmontrie> Xeross: plymouth doesn't work with the nvidia drivers
<eZet> Xeross: Install start-up manager, it lets you change the resolution. You can do it manually but start-up manager is the easiest way.
<Xeross> lmontrie: I accidentally said nvidia I meant ATI
<stix_> lmontrie, I have installed the vpnc plugin for the network manager
<lmontrie> Xeross: I don't know about ATI but I suspect you're just having the same problem
<ceaze> eZet, Contact to Chrome or Report this bug to the website. Google must resolve it, or reinstall it.
<ceaze> Dr_Willis, how to set configs??
<Xeross> eZet: And changing the resolution during boot would fix plymouth crapping out
<lmontrie> stix_: then it's not openvpn, but the logs might be in the same place, just have a look :)
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  ----------->  you edit the proper mamerc files
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  or... use a front end...
<sw0rdfish> hey guys, is unetbootin the fastest/easiest way for me to burn an iso file to my usb stick?
<lmontrie> sw0rdfish: yes
<Dr_Willis> sw0rdfish:  one of the easiest ways yes.
<eZet> Xeross: I had problems with pixelated text and low colordepth, fixed it through startup-manager. But perhaps it's a different issue.
<Xeross> eZet: I am aiming at the plymouth bootscreen, it normally has this ubuntu logo image, but here it only has this fixedsys font like text saying Ubuntu 10.10
<ceaze> sw0rdfish, If you want a fine default installation with any extra menu that is in Unetbootin then use Universal Usb Installer. It is the best. www.pendrivelinux.com
<eZet> Yup, happens after intalling FGLRX.
<eZet> Startup-manager, enable 'show bootsplash', set the resolution to preferred size and 24bit depth.
<sw0rdfish> cool, ok
<sw0rdfish> can i install the latest version of unetbootin through command line?
<sw0rdfish> apt-get install unetbootin? i'm gonna try it now
<dauthiwarlord> eZet: I would like to know how to add a new resolution screen for my generic driver ... because max is 800x600, maybe the max 1024x768 please :)!
<Dr_Willis> sw0rdfish:  proberly not the 'latest' version
<sw0rdfish> thanks ceaze
<sw0rdfish> Dr_Willis, yep i just found out
<sw0rdfish> it would install 4.74 while 4.94 is the lastest i believe
<Dr_Willis> sw0rdfish:  proberly wont matter.
<ghufran> hi. how do i create a partitioned rar file? say 500 mb in size?
<Dr_Willis> sw0rdfish:  if in ubuntu - the ubuntustarttup disk creator tool works.
<ikonia> partitioned rar file ?
<sw0rdfish> but i'm kinda in a hurry so i dunno i'll see if pendrivelinux is fast to install, if not then i'll just use command line for unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:  that makes no sence.
<eZet> dauthiwarlord: Not sure how to do that, sorry.
<sw0rdfish> Dr_Willis, you're proberly right :)
<sw0rdfish> even for usb?
<sw0rdfish> yes in ubuntu! ofc! man
<ghufran> Dr_Willis, why not?
<Dr_Willis> sw0rdfish:  system -> admin -> usb startup maker.
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:  you partition 'hard drives' and put filesystems on them...
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:   an archive is a collection of files.....
<sw0rdfish> i'm in maverick
<ghufran> Dr_Willis, im talking about an archive.
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:  so.. what EXACTLY are you trying to do?
<DeaCon> is there a support list for 3g usb modems ?
<sw0rdfish> that option is not there
<Dr_Willis> sw0rdfish:  system admin -> sartup disk creator is here...
<ghufran> Dr_Willis, there are collections where there are multiple archives that when extracted become the complete data
<Dr_Willis> on 10.10
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:  you mean make a 'split' rar archive then?
<dauthiwarlord> eZet:I'm asking this because I have used already Riplinux, and automatically gives me 1024x768 screen resolution ... and ubuntu 10 ... just gives me 800x600 ... there's a way to know or copy some kind of xorg.config .. or something ?
<sw0rdfish> Dr_Willis, that option is not there, could it be because i'm in Maverick?
<sw0rdfish> lolz at first you said "usb startup maker" Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> sw0rdfish:  they keep renameing the tool.
<ceaze> sw0rdfish, Its system-admin-gparted partition editor
<ghufran> Dr_Willis, yes. if thats what its called
<sw0rdfish> oh its the same tool!
<sw0rdfish> awesome
<Dr_Willis> sw0rdfish:  same wih the hardware-drivers tool
<Draknek> I'm getting a "Could not create a backup file" message from gedit, but when I choose "save anyway" it doesn't save and the message pops back up immediately
<sw0rdfish> Dr_Willis, is it used for both CD and USB burning?
<Dr_Willis> ghufran: check the rar man pages . or use some other archiver format.
<Dr_Willis> sw0rdfish:  it puts iso -> usb..
<Dr_Willis> sw0rdfish:  nothing to do with burning cd's that i know of.
<Jordan_U> ghufran: Right click > Compress...  "Other options" drop down menu.
<sw0rdfish> cool cool
<ghufran> Dr_Willis, i tried reading tar man page. didnt see any option
<sw0rdfish> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:  tar would be doing it old skool..  via tar, and the split/join/cat commands...
<Dr_Willis> ghufran:  if you want to use 'rar' you would want the rar man pages/docs.
<ghufran> Dr_Willis, any suggestions for the right tool? command line
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install rar
<khem_> what is the name of the new window manager in Ubuntu, and anyone have access to any screenshots of it uploaded on the web?
<ceaze> khem_, window list
<anton> how can i copy a certain amount of bytes from one file to another?
<juk> anton: dd
<Jordan_U> ghufran: 7zip also supports this. man 7za, you want the "-v" option.
<Dr_Willis> i woudl reccomend 7zip over rar.....
<Hcomp> Do you know which version of ubuntu is compatible with core i7 ?
<khem_> ceaze: you know where i can find screenshot of it?
<Dr_Willis> Hcomp:  any of tghem should work..
<anton> juk: dd takes for the skip paramete BLOCKs. i need to specify the offset in byte. how does it convert?
<Hcomp> I try to install ubuntu 10.10 but
<Hcomp> I see a blackscreen :(
<Dr_Willis> khem_:  youmean 'unity' the new one for 11.04 and in the netbook edition?
<Dr_Willis> Hcomp:  and your video card is?
<khem_> Dr_Willis: yes unity
<juk> anton: tail --bytes
<Dr_Willis> khem_:  theres videos/screrns of it all over the internetz
<Hcomp> @Dr_Willis:Geforce GT 320M
<khem_> Dr_Willis: thankyou
<khem_> I found that
<juk> anton: cat file | tac | tail --bytes=10 > ofile
<vic20gmr> ive been troubled by my wifi performance under ubuntu for some time now. i have several ap's around me, and the "speeds" under ubuntu havent been too great. under winXP pro [sp2] i have better speeds with the only known difference being ubuntu on one hand, and winXP on the other
<Hcomp> @Dr_Willis:Geforce GT 320M
<Hcomp> my laptop:CW2QGx i7
<vic20gmr> any suggestions on how i troubleshoot/remedy this is appeciated
<Hcomp> please help me
<anton> juk: i got it. thanks!
<Hcomp> @Dr_Willis:please help me
<vic20gmr> im using a linksys wusb54g [version 4 - rt2500 chipset]
<Hcomp> @Dr_Willis:  Please help me
<ceaze> vic20gmr, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<Hcomp> sorry
<juk> anton: do should work too, ;)
<juk> dd*
<toader> Hi, how to close a port?  http://dpaste.com/279816/
<Lugash> can't send files over xchat..help?
<patrick_> HallO! I just install ubuntu 10.10. Then I installed the restricted nvidia driver. Now I have great 3d support but gnome looks shitty. The cool theme is gone, everything looks very old, icons, panel,... any idea what could be the problem?
<vic20gmr> ceaze, thats all wel and good, but does anyone , including you, happen to have any ideas off the top of your head, while i create a launchpad account?
<Dr_Willis> Hcomp:  not a lot i can do to help. my 360m worked - yoy have done a update/upgrade if this is a new system?
<ceaze> vic20gmr, did you try to find an answer in System - Help and Support?
 * Dr_Willis notes that using @ in front of his name does not trigger the irc client altert
<tomasz_> i do upgrade to 10.10 and it s grate
<tomasz_> some body have problem with blink led wifi ?
<Syria> How can i install this please, warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: libusb (libusb - USB library)
<tomasz_> hallo
<juk> Syria: what are you doing?
<Syria> juk hplip installing.
<Syria> juk and then i got this message.
<hihihi100> hi
<Dr_Willis> !info libusb
<St0n3-C0l> isn't there any option to make laptop do nothing when the lid is closed in Gnome Power Management?
<ubottu> Package libusb does not exist in maverick
<vic20gmr> ceaze, i typed in "wifi", and "rt2500", in help and suport, "no results"
<hihihi100> ext 3 hard drive shows more occupied space for the same amount of data as ext 4, why does that happen?
<hihihi100> for a 500 GB external HD, theres a difference of 2 GB
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  perhaps   libusb-1.0-0 - userspace USB programming library
<hihihi100> i mean 3*
<Dr_Willis> hihihi100:  a % of the hd is reserved. and then theres space reserved for inodes and so forth
<Dr_Willis> and the journels.
<Lugash> DCC SEND connect attempt to "name"
<Lugash> whats the problem
<Lugash> i cant send files
<Lugash> f1?
<Dr_Willis> Lugash:  perhaps they are not accepting...
<Dr_Willis> Lugash:  or firewall/other things are blocking it.
<razekinn> test
<Dr_Willis> 2+5=
<razekinn> 8?
<Dr_Willis> Phail!
<SAGlavi> irc://irc.tin.it:6667/gaycampania
<razekinn> shit
<hihihi100> thats not what I ask: I have 2 external HD, both 500 GB, both the same vendor and brand, one in EXT 3 and the other in EXT4
<hihihi100> ext 3 hard drive shows more occupied space for the same amount of data as ext 4, why does that happen?
<elky> razekinn, keep the potty mouth out of here please
<Dr_Willis> hihihi100:  they handle journale, and inodesm and other things differntly is why...
<hihihi100> same number of files
<Dr_Willis> hihihi100:  dosent matter.. its inodes and journels...
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Dr_Willis> and extents and other neat tricks
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<hihihi100> 26,523 items, totalling 449.4 GB
<hihihi100> (some contents unreadable)
<nicofs> My netbook has an integrated SIM-Modem. I need software to make phone calls (not VoIP). Any Ideas?
<venilsurya> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone
<Dr_Willis> 'happy day befor black friday'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Syria> Dr_Willis it wasn't  libusb-1.0-0, i am still getting the same message
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  check the package manager for other libusb package names.. and start installing I guess.
<roooistok> hi, do someone know how can i participate to the klavaro top10 ?(the participate and update buttons are shadowed an can't use them) !!
<Gnea> !modem | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Syria> Dr_Willis It works! thank you
<Dr_Willis> I think he wanted 3g.. thats not the same is it?
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: it's included
<juk> nicofs: you sure it's not a mobile?
<nicofs> Gnea: I don't want to dial-up... I want an old-fashioned phone call...
<Dr_Willis> so these 3g Modems are seen as Dialup modems?  Or do youmean the guide included both ways? :)
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  heh.. oh. :) not sure about that.
<nicofs> juk: it's a netbook I can put a SIM-card into...
<Gnea> nicofs: for phone calls, you'll need a phone.
<juk> nicofs: fascinating
<Gnea> nicofs: okay, the point of putting a simcard into a notebook is to get on the 'net with it, then you can use skype
 * Dr_Willis pictures holding a netbook up to his ear.
<nicofs> Gnea: But why? what specifications has a phone that my netbook hasn't?
<Gnea> nicofs: your netbook is a computer, not a telephone. it's that simple.
<nicofs> Gnea: and why do smartphones what a netbook can do?
<nicofs> Gnea: technically, my netbook has all you need for a phone call, just not the software...
<epicgoboman> yo
<Gnea> nicofs: have you ever seen a computer make a phone call like that before?
<Gnea> nicofs: smartphones don't count.
<nicofs> Gnea: How do you think, professional hotlies work?
<Dr_Willis> I got a skype phone that uses wifi.. does it count? :)
<epicgoboman> anyone that uses touchscreen on 10.10?
<Gnea> nicofs: that's different.
<nicofs> Gnea: technically not.
<twbd> epicgoboman, i have a tablet, so not really a touchscreen but close
<Gnea> nicofs: uh, technically, yes. they're using voip.
<Jehah> #debian
<epicgoboman> oh okey, i just can't understand how i calibrate the touchscreen
<nicofs> Gnea: ok. fair point. but there is software to send SMS. why not phone?
<epicgoboman> i've tried using egalax but it says it can't find any touchscreen
<Gnea> nicofs: my original question stands: have you ever seen or used a computer to make a telephone call, using a telephone line directly?
<Dr_Willis> back in dialup days. ive seen people ask similer question.. neer did see any actual way to do it.. Other then some sort of callwaiting/switchover..
<nicofs> Gnea: not as such. I did send and receive SMS so far. that's the same protocoll as a phone call. why shouldn't it work? an iPhone can surf and phone. I don't see why my netbook shouldn't... and (evil argument) in windows there is software for that...
<Gnea> nicofs: no offense, but how old are you?
<nicofs> Gnea: 22, studying informatics...
<Gnea> oh, and SMS is *NOT* the same protocol as a standard voice call.
<nicofs> Gnea: ok, but it is mobile phone functionallity...
<Gnea> nicofs: then the probability that you've seen or used a standard telephone with an rj-11 connection is.... quite low.
<graphitemaster> i want everyone to know that after 4 days and countless hours of trouble I finally figured out how to fix ever issue regarding snd-hdl-intel sound chips.
<Gnea> nicofs: SMS is for sending text messages, not voice calls.
<twbd> Gnea, i'm 22 too and i've seen rj-11 pretty much, still use it actually
<Gnea> twbd: then you're one of the rare
<graphitemaster> I finally figured out a good way to make it work, xine + kmix or dmix with plain alsa ( pulse totally ruins everything and causes too many issues )
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  write up a howto/wiki page on it :)
<graphitemaster> I'm :P
<tuxzz> hi
<vic20gmr> im currently trying to figure out if it would be worth it for me to try ndis, or if im better off using ubuntu drivers for my wusb54g [rt2500 chip]
<vic20gmr> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  i thought the hdiswrappers were slowly geting phased out.
<Gnea> most kids today don't even understand the value of email, they think it's too slow compared to IM
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  and they wont stay off my lawn! :)
<graphitemaster> why use ubuntu drivers -> madwifi
<vic20gmr> i dont know if they are or not
<Gnea> vic20gmr: I prefer to stay away from ndis
<vic20gmr> Dr_Willis, assuming they are not, do you have any idea how i might go about decide if i should ty them, or just stick with what i already have?
<twbd> Gnea, it probably depends a lot on where you live, here it is a bit everything (im, mobile-phone, sms, email, most people still have a regular rj-11 phone line here)
<graphitemaster> vic20gmr: if it ain't broke don't fix it >.>
<vic20gmr> Gnea, i prefer to have wifi working/working well
<vic20gmr> it is broke, thats why im here
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  does what you have not work?  if so i guess you can try.. but every time i hear of ndiswrappers.. its always a 'desperate' attempt .
<tuxzz> What im sotware do you usually use?
<djystyler> jo
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  id be tempted to say try the next alpha-release as a 'test' to see if it works.. if not file a bug report on it NOW :) so it may get fixed in 11.04
<graphitemaster> vic20gmr: if you want to use a nice working driver stick to madwifi ( I use it for everything )
<vic20gmr> Dr_Willis, in windows xp, on exactly the same computer/setup i get better wifi "speeds", than i do under ubuntu
<Gnea> nicofs: the bottom line is, it can't be done. why? because no one has done it. however, if you're electronically inclined and clever enough, you could likely patch something together in order to make it happen, but no, just because you put a simcard into a laptop doesn't turn it into a phone, it turns it into a cellular modem.
<djystyler> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Gnea> vic20gmr: that's why I prefer to stay away from ndis - and rt chips are generally well-supported
<tuxzz> Don't lost novice,everyone.
<vic20gmr> graphitemaster, and 1]how do i determine wether or not im alrady using that, and 2]if im not, where do i leanr more about before i try it?
<nicofs1> Gnea: I'm not an expert, but when I start a dial-up connection, basically I am starting a phone call already, albeit dialling a special number... using my netbook to phone seems to be a small step from there...
<Gnea> !wifi | vic20gmr
<ubottu> vic20gmr: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<graphitemaster> 1 I can tell you right now you're not using it, and 2 google
<Gnea> vic20gmr: if you follow that link, there's a list of supported cards - I wouldn't say it's entirely up to date, but it might have what you're looking for
<vic20gmr> Gnea, is that for his suggestion specifically?
<graphitemaster> and 3 the ubuntu wifi does not mention madwifi >.>
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  theres been a lot of work in wireless drivers for 10.10 - a lot of prople have had issues with specific chipsets/variants of chipsets.   I see a few in here almost every day
<Gnea> nicofs1: I understand why you'd think that way, but think about this: does your netbook actually have a modem on it that can be used by, say, minicom?
<graphitemaster> assuming you have a basic knowledge of compiling you should be-able to install a "proper" madwifi driver that works
<vic20gmr> Dr_Willis, im currently in 10.04
<Gnea> vic20gmr: 10.04 is a good place to be
<graphitemaster> 10.10 is 10.04 + broken things >.>
<hihihi100> k
<epicgoboman> do you suggest to downgrade to 10.04?
<graphitemaster> no
<Dr_Willis> epicgoboman:  it depends on your needs.
<epicgoboman> ok ok
<Gnea> graphitemaster: nice analogy
<Dr_Willis> some things were fixed in 10.10 for me.
<vic20gmr> epicgoboman,  if everything is working the way you want it to, just stay put! :)
 * graphitemaster knows people who're using 8.x still >.>
<vic20gmr> my 2c, anyway
<Dr_Willis> graphitemaster:  i see people in here using 6.x and 7.x every so often
<graphitemaster> It makes me laugh how in gods name people constantly break crap in ubuntu?
<nicofs1> Gnea: it has a modem I can put my SIM card in... as for minicom - no idea. would it help if I tried? wavemon did work.
<vic20gmr> people break it?
<Dr_Willis> People are good at breaking anything.
<Gnea> nicofs1: I don't know about wavemon, but yeah, minicom would be worth a shot if you're familiar with terminal dialup
<vic20gmr> just people in general? or a specific group of people? *cogh*devs*cough*
<nicofs1> Gnea: what should I try to do with it? dial-up to the internet?
<graphitemaster> vic20gmr: every day :P It started with GNOME then pulseaudio and well if you can fine me one sane person who uses GNOME there not sane they're insane >.> ( ubuntu - GNOME is okay - still pretty bad ) try using GNOMe on debian dear god >.> I'll stik to KDE non ubuntu edition.
<graphitemaster> * kubuntu edition
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu 10.10  = has gotten very nice.
<Gnea> nicofs1: holy cow, you've been trying to do this since June?
<graphitemaster> yes it did and  just installed it.
<graphitemaster> and removed kubuntu-desktop right away..
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  my wife can break anything.
<graphitemaster> and compiled KDE4 from source
<Gnea> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428037
<nicofs1> Gnea: well, since I've got this netbook... but I have to study most of my time, so can attend to this only occasionally...
<vic20gmr> graphitemaster, 1st] what do you sue? and 2nd] why are you in buntu forums, if ur using kde, in something other than ubuntu?
<vic20gmr> heh
<graphitemaster> vic20gmr: I came here to sort out issues with people who are having audio issues with snd-hda-intel
<graphitemaster> seems there is none: i'll be ideling ...
<vic20gmr> ahh
<vic20gmr> graphitemaster, thats one q answered.... :)
<graphitemaster> it's amazing that 95% of all my audio issues where solved by installing some alsa modules ( provided by the ubuntu repos ) and killing pulseaudio
<Gnea> nicofs1: understandable, but consider this: modems were designed to pass data along a phone line, not a voice call
<nicofs1> Gnea: The thing is: I sit at my desk, and all communication runs through my netbook. Chat, IRC, VoIP, Mail... only my mobil lies next to my netbook. you see how that idea evolved...
<vic20gmr> graphitemaster, i understand kde to be more resource hungry than gnome? what is your take on this?
<graphitemaster> bahahahahahaha
<graphitemaster> trolll alert
<vic20gmr> or anyone elses ake
<Gnea> nicofs1: yes, and you're not the first one to think of it :)
<nicofs1> Gnea: I totally understand... but when I still had windows, there was software for that - and it buggers me that there is no such thing in linux...
<etheretic> Hello! I run 10.10 MM on an Acer Aspire 150 notebook. The orange TX wifi indicator light works, but not the RX green one. How to fix this?
<iljo> hi, i am new to ubuntu, or linux environment for that matter
<graphitemaster> vic20gmr: first and formoest GNOME is a pretty large and demending de, by default it's pretty minimal as soon as you start enabiling compizioning and installing all these fancy effects it just fails
<graphitemaster> it becomes totally unstable
<iljo> i just want to know where can i turn to for some c++ help?
<Syria> I have installed hplip from sourceforge installed it but now i want to remove it because it is making conflicts, how can i do that?
<Gnea> nicofs1: http://www.modemsite.com/56k/voice.asp
<vic20gmr> well i have effects shut off, cuz im not on the latest and greates hw
<Gnea> nicofs1: the software was there, for sure, but only if the hardware supported it
<vic20gmr> does thathelp alleviate some of those problems?
<graphitemaster> however with KDE the resources maybe a bit high at first, though when you enable all the fancy effcts it uses way less resources then compiz+emerlad+gtk and all thise stuff stacked ontop of each other like some joke
<eightyone> hello all!
<rockingwing> hi all
<yancey>  :)
<etheretic> Should mention that both green and orange lights work on the ethernet port.
<Syria> Gusy how can i uninstall hplip-3.10.9 please?
<nicofs1> Gnea: supposed my hardware does - where is that software for linux???
<graphitemaster> iljo: go to ##C++
<vic20gmr> graphitemaster, so u mean gnome has to add layers to get the same thing as kde with fewer/no added laers
<vic20gmr> ?
<iljo> already found it, thanks anyways
<rockingwing> heya... got a problem with my sound on maverick... already posted it on launchpad, but the fixes dont work for me =/
<graphitemaster> vic20gmr: GNOME adds nothing yet GNOME is nothing
<Gnea> nicofs1: not sure that it exists
<juk> nicofs1: where's your ca$h?
<graphitemaster> GNOME is nothing without compiz and all these fancy plugins
<vic20gmr> graphitemaster, is reall the riddler from 60s batman!
<vic20gmr> really*
<graphitemaster> to get the same appeal as KDE in GNOME you need more addons which uses more resources
<nicofs1> juk: ca$h?!?
<vic20gmr> that seems to be a longer "yes" to my question
<juk> nicofs1: it's not personal
<graphitemaster> so in turn if you want more fancy effects for less of price in resources then GO WITH KDE
<graphitemaster> if you don;t want fancy effects but a less resource hungry desktop then use GNOME
<rockingwing> Someone of the Ubuntu Audio Team here?
<graphitemaster> well if you want a less resourc desktop use LXDEor XFCE
<graphitemaster> rockingwing: whast your problem?
<graphitemaster> *whats
<rockingwing> got no sound on ubuntu 10.10 with an acer aspire 7736zg ^^
<graphitemaster> pastebin the output of lsmod
<vic20gmr> graphitemaster, i tried lubuntu, but it was a pain in the butt to get games going, i admittedly didnt try as hard as i couldve, but adding stuff to it, and the menu,etc
<bilalakhtar> !language | vic20gmr
<ubottu> vic20gmr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sensiva> How to embed subtitles into AVI files ?
<vic20gmr> b*utt is bad?
<nicofs> juk: ca$h?!?
<graphitemaster> "pain in the butt" is not bacd language
<nicofs> Gnea: that's a shame...
<rockingwing> http://pastebin.com/2TD3Ws3X
<vic20gmr> i *was* watching my language! heh
<bilalakhtar> vic20gmr: Ignore it and move ahead, but be a bit more careful from the next time onwards
<vic20gmr> ya
<vic20gmr> foot?
<graphitemaster> rockingwing: ass I expected : snd_hda_codec          86600  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<vic20gmr> heh
<graphitemaster> *as
<graphitemaster> sorry >.>
<rockingwing> so?
<graphitemaster> there seems to be a serious issue with the snd-hda-intel stuff...
<rockingwing> yes
<rockingwing> the thing is
<rockingwing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/617647 <-- here are several fixes written... but every fix doesnt work for me :s
<Gnea> nicofs: well, considering the historical context of linux, I don't think there was ever any kind of need for it
<murmurs> hi
<graphitemaster> rockingwing: try this
<graphitemaster> rockingwing: open up a terminal, and type sudo -i ( for somr root )
<graphitemaster> rockingwing: then type killall pulseaudio
<graphitemaster> rockingwing: type pulseaudio
<graphitemaster> and it should give some info
<Good_D_ay> Hello friends, How can I unload the kerenl builtin driver? In my machine the USB mass storage is builtin and I want to unload that driver
<graphitemaster> ptobably don't run as root use system nstead
<graphitemaster> rockingwing: if there is soem red bold letters paste bin them please
<erUSUL> Good_D_ay: if it is built in you can not unload it
<Gnea> !blacklist | Good_D_ay
<ubottu> Good_D_ay: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<graphitemaster> rockingwing: if there is not then use ctrl+c to kill pulse in the terminal: use alt+f2 and then type pulseaudio to start the demaon back up in the background
<vic20gmr> update on wifi, i found a link off a link provided to me by one you guys, it says mychipset is recommended by free software foundation, so ill take that as a good sign to stick with linux drivers
<nicofs> Gnea: all I found was asterisk... but that's far too professional... and I found some how-tos to do it via console like with minicom or wavemon... maybe I should research that...
<murmurs> I've been using MSN through Empathy for a month now and today, after I installed Google-talk (prism) on my system, I find that MSN no longer connects. I keep getting "Network error" as the response... is this due to installing Google Talk?
<vic20gmr> but im still stymied by the fact that i get better performance out of win xp - i really am trying to get a windows free computer
<Gnea> nicofs: yeah, asterisk requires special hardware too, it won't count your sim as such
<Gnea> nicofs: I really don't get how wavemon would have anything to do with it...
<Good_D_ay> erUSRL: Is there any way I can disable the USB mass storage powersupply ? I did tried looking into the /sys/bus/usb but nothing worked.
<nicofs> Gnea: as far as I unterstand it, making a phone call is possible with wavemon...
<Gnea> !info wavemon
<ubottu> wavemon (source: wavemon): Wireless Device Monitoring Application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.10-1 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 152 kB
<nicofs> Gnea: or maybe it was even minicom I read about...
<Gnea> with a monitoring application?
<etheretic> Repeat - Hello! I run 10.10 MM on an Acer Aspire 150 notebook. The orange TX wifi indicator light works, but not the RX green one. How to fix this?
<Gnea> nicofs: minicom can make a phone call, but unless you can somehow patch the speakers and mic into it, you're not going to get 2-way voice
<nicofs> Gnea: sorry, I didn't mean wavemon but wvdial... my mistake
<bilalakhtar> etheretic: What do you mean by RX and TX?
<vic20gmr> i wonder if i might have a better time with 8.10
<etheretic> bilalakhtar: send/receive.
<Gnea> nicofs: wvdial would have to be severely hacked to do that sort of thing, as it's geared toward a data-only connection
<bilalakhtar> etheretic: does internet work well?
<Kingsy> ok, whats the deal with this, I have a tv with a vga port I am using as a monitor. I installed ubuntu on it, and for some reason, (this even happens with the livecd) it boots .. you can see the inital system diags etc and then the monitor goes off.. and doesnt come back on.. HOWEVER if you boot the machine with the tv OFF wait until it boots then turn the monitor on the desktop shows just fine.. how is that possible?
<vic20gmr> well im off to try other thigs, thanks everyone
<vic20gmr> ltrz
<etheretic> bilalakhtar: a reserved "yes". Get "can't reset mac" errors intermittently.
<mao> Anybody help me? How to close log. The folder is becoming too big. My system's edition is 10.10. Thank u guys.
<nicofs> Gnea: well then I should look into minicom... I will not be defeated by my netbook...^^
<sipior> etheretic: are you trying to force a specific mac address? does the address reported by ifconfig match the one on the chip?
<etheretic> bilalakhtar: A rough sketch of right lower corner of the notebook: [green indicator light]-[WIFI label]-[orange indicator light]
<Gnea> nicofs: that's the spirit! and I wouldn't give up on wvdial
<eZet> Kingsy: Do you have any other monitors connected, or is it perhaps a laptop?
<ML> Does anyone here have extensive Ubuntu knowledge?
<etheretic> sipior: It's a vanilla install, no alterations.
<aladoinsano> Im trying to start xmodmap -e 'keycode 118 = Return' automatically on login, via rc.local, but it refuses to run. It does work since i can type exactly that in the terminal and then it works
<aladoinsano> any one know how i can run it automatically?
<sipior> ML: easiest if you ask your question directly, and find out :-)
<nicofs> Gnea: as soon as my exams are done I will see to it... what would be a good programming language for a gui? I don't exactly like java - but at least I know it...
<Kingsy> eZet: no, its just a desktop pc. and no I don't have any other video output connected
<Kingsy> eZet: just one vga cable to a tv monitor
<ML> Since the recent spell of updates, anytime I open half of my programs, they go gray and freeze.
<etheretic> sipior: It's mainly the rx light I'd like to fix.
<etheretic> s/light/led
<sipior> etheretic: is the problem apparent when connecting to other wireless networks?
<Gnea> nicofs: C is always good..
<eZet> If you boot with the tv on, does it work if you power the tv off and on again?
<nicofs> Gnea: ok, why not learn C over christmas...
<etheretic> sipior: It is regardless of network.
<Gnea> nicofs: and gtk uses C
<Kingsy> eZet: hmm not sure.. you gonna be around a while, I can get the live cd and test it out
<ML> I've tried to remove and reinstall the programs that were really giving me grief, but they still gray-screen and freeze.
<nicofs> Gnea: is there something like eclipse for C?
<sipior> etheretic: what driver and chipset?
<eZet> Kingsy: I won't unfortunately, but I'm sure someone else can help. I would find out if it does work if you turn the TV off/on again after booting and losing the picture though.
<erUSUL> nicofs: eclipse has a C/C++ dev plugin
<erUSUL> !ide | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Gnea> nicofs: eclipse can do that
<Kingsy> eZet: I don't think if I remember rightly it does come back on, I think its just dead
<Kingsy> eZet: what would you advise if thats the case?
<etheretic> sipior: ath5k, AR5001
<etheretic> sipior: ath5k, AR5001 rev. 1
<eZet> Kingsy: I'm not sure tbh, sounds quite strange.
<bilalakhtar> etheretic: sorry for the connection drop, I am now back
<bilalakhtar> etheretic: but internet works, right? even though its a bit broken..
<etheretic> bilalakhtar: yes.
<bilalakhtar> etheretic: FIle a bug then
<bilalakhtar> !filebug | etheretic
<ubottu> etheretic: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<banker247> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<banker247> direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<banker247> any input into this?
<etheretic> bilalakhtar: is it worth it? It's not a functional issue, per se.
<sipior> etheretic: does dmesg happen to report anything interesting when the driver loads?
<banker247> i have ati mobility hd 2600.. shouldn't DRI be YES?
<bilalakhtar> etheretic: The connection is constant?
<etheretic> sipior: checking...
<etheretic> sipior: it reports registering both rx and tx led devices.
<iljo> err... why can't I post to ##c++?
<erUSUL> !register | iljo
<ubottu> iljo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bilalakhtar> etheretic: if your connection is constant, and you are having no problem, then you may well ignore it, still it would be better if you filed a bug
<iljo> oh, thank you very much
<etheretic> sipior: salient dmesg bits @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/536301/
<Serg1> Hey, does anybody know something about remote X sessions with audio?
<Serg1> I've got everything working according to my needs except for audio on the remote session
<etheretic> bilalakhtar: it may be a broken led. unlikely, but possible.
<sipior> etheretic: looks normal. can you pastebin the output of ifconfig as well?
<bilalakhtar> etheretic: your choice, if you think its a broken LED, then it would be better to stay safe and not file a bug
<etheretic> sipior: sure.
<etheretic> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536302/
<sipior> etheretic: no dropped packets. i'm quite curious about the mac warnings you're seeing, but it doesn't appear to be affecting the quality of your connection.
<etheretic> sipior: no - have .5-1MB/s total transfer rate atm.
<sipior> etheretic: might simply be a cosmetic flaw of sorts in the driver. in any event, if it ain't broke... :-)
<etheretic> sipior: tend to think along the same lines. :)
<etheretic> sipior: maybe try with the ndis/windos driver?
<sipior> etheretic: might be worth it, if it bugs you. frankly, i don't pay much attention to the rx/tx lights myself.
<kulight> ubuntu 10.10 maxing out my network can any one help?
<arriva13> hey guys
<etheretic> sipior: as u said, it's cosmetic.
<arriva13> i am seeking advice
<arriva13> i am using ubuntu 10.10 with wubi, at the installation i dediceted inly 6GB for the installation, cos i only wanted to try...but now i would like to enlarge those 6GB to try it a bit longer, is it possible??
<arriva13> dedicated only :)
<kub0l> Hi all
<kub0l> I have a question if i can
<hetii> no :
<hetii> :P
<kub0l> I need to execude command when Ubuntu is loaded
<kub0l> how can i do this?
<hetii> add it to /etc/rc.local
<kub0l> ok i'll try
<hetii> before exit 0 ofc. :)
<otak>  arriva13 . 6GB should be more than enough for ubuntu inc.openoffice, gimp etc.
<arriva13> yes but after wownloading some updates and approx. 5 programs it says i only have 44 MBs left
<Vladimir[LV]> hello! blurb = some advertisement ?
<anfegame> hi, guys, i have a problem, anyone can help me creat a .sh script that auto shutsdown my computer everyday at a certain time
<anfegame> ?
<Oer> anfegame, use cron for time related jobs
<Oer> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kub0l> thanks guys! It works :)
<Kingsy> ok this is the crack.. got a dell pc with a tv that I am using as a monitor (using the vga port) if I boot it with a ubuntu live cd I see the initial screen with the little picture of the man and the CD at the bottom and then the screen goes blue (goes dead) the system however is still booting.. if I turn the monitor off and on again it still doesnt come on.. however
<otak> arriva13: sorry I didn't realise err..
<Kingsy> here is the funny part.. if I have the monitor off when its booting and then turn it on ubuntu displays..
<Kingsy> what is going on there??
<anfegame> great guys, thanks this should work!! but one question can chron run shutdown -h even know its a sudo privileges command?
<otak> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<roberto_> ciao
<arriva13> will the Gparted not harm my windows C: partition???
<anfegame> great guys, thanks this should work!! but one question can chron run shutdown -h even know its a sudo privileges command?
<nicofs> Kingsy: what do you want? a booted-up ubuntu with two screens (one laptop, one TV)?
<chaquetillas> ee
<chaquetillas> e
<chaquetillas> e
<chaquetillas> chaquetas 9
<otak> arriva13: i never tried but I believe you should use a windows tool to resize a windows partition
<sipior> anfegame: yes, you can edit root's crontab via: "sudo crontab -e"
<otak> arriva13: ask more about wubi cos maybe your ubuntu 'partition' is just a file inside your windows partition?
<anfegame> thank you sipior i will work on that, thank you for u help!!
<Serg1> Somebody experienced in X forwarding with sound in 10.10?
<sipior> anfegame: have fun
<Kingsy> nicofs - no, the tv is the monitor.. I just didnt have a spare monitor for it..
<arriva13> that is right, it is just a folder inside my windows partition
<arriva13> that is booted from
<Kingsy> nicofs: so, its just a normal dekstop pc.. BUT when you boot it up with the monitor on the display goes off.. if you leave the monitor off during the boot process and then turn it on the display works.. I mean wtf?
<Diverdude> If i change my tv-tuner card in my ubuntu server 10.10 with a different tv-tuner card will ubuntu automatically install it?
<Diverdude> or is it not recommended to change hardware setup after ubuntu installation?
<nicofs> Kingsy: in all honesty... that is beyond me...
<Kingsy> lol
<Kingsy> yup everyone has said that.. hehe
<Syria> Hi, how can i know if this copy of ubuntu is alternative or the desktop one?
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  boot it.. text onlty = alt, or server.... got a gui = desktop
<sipior> Diverdude: assuming the new card is supported, there should be no real problem in principle.
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  the cd Might have a file on it stating whats what.. but im not sure. Or check the Md5sums
<Syria> Dr-willis, I mean i have it already installed, i just want to know if it was installed using the alternative or not.
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  ive moved hd's with ubuntu installs from one laptop to antoher with very few issues.
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  the 2 installs are identical.
<TutoR> Hello All
<TutoR> On WPA crack is there a brute force free online server?
<Syria> Dr_willis Thank you
<Dr_Willis> I would have to wonder at why someone would offer such a service.. :)
<TutoR> I've already tried Darkicorp with no success
<Dr_Willis> or how its 'ubuntu support related' :P
<TutoR> apologies in that case - I might've joined the wrong channel
<Dr_Willis> Serg1:  pulse audio can forward 'sound' from one pc to another. if thasts what you are wanting.
<Braber01> hi, I've been trying to update Lucid, however when doing so After restarting Ubuntu takes for ever to start up again any ideas as to why this is?
<jv__> my lxde installation from server screwed up my graphical network settings
<jv__> now I have wicd and network manager gnome
<Braber01> ... And I've had to reinstall ubuntu like twice to get my desktop working atgain.
<jv__> before if i installed wicd network manager gnome would be removed  because of conflict
<administrator_> .........
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  if you aer doing reinstalls.. why not just install 10.10 to begin with?
<jv__> evrything works from terminal but the wireless network
<Braber01> Dr_Willis, 1)because I'm lazy and alredy have 10.4 on a usb drive
<Dr_Willis> jv__:  if you use the right commands. you could set up wireless that way also.
<jv__> iwlist shows my router
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  i think it would be better  to do a clean install of 10.10
<jv__> I knwo some, but not all
<Syria> In the update manager the is no upgrade button? what should I do to make it appear, I think it was a terminal command
<Dr_Willis> jv__:  i always check out the ubuntu forums or wiki pages, or arch linux wiki pages for the proper commnands. i never can rember them.
<graphitemaster> Syria: update-manager -d
<Braber01> Dr_Willis, would that be better than using update manager since that doesn't seem to be workin for me?
<jv__> doing iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR does not stay in the config so dhclient never works for the woreless
<jv__> I mean, correctly spelled ;)
<Dr_Willis> Syria:   theres also a setting  in the update manager to go from LTS to LTS only upgrades (the default) or LTS -> any release newer..
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  since it would proberly actually work.. id say yes.
<jv__> now I am removing both, gnome network manager and wicd
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  and since upgradeing would download the whole cd anyway and more....
<Braber01> Dr_Willis Thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  plus you would then have a 10.10 cd/iso/flash drive........
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  why WOULD you want to upgrade :)
<jv__> now I am removing both, gnome network manager and wicd
<jv__> y
<Leoneof> hello, how to download ALL libs?
<Braber01> I just relized, I'm gonna need a new flash drive, I alredy have the netbook edtion 10.04 on my flash dirve now, but I don't have enough flash dirves ... LOL
<jv__> crap, it took lxdm and a few more ;)
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  use dd, back it up.. restore it as needed..
<Syria> Dr_Willis  This is what I want, to go from lts to another lts, how can i do this please?
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  try that command  with the -d. i rareluy upgrade
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  installing 'all' libs would be a little silly theres 1000's of them that people prorlbery never need.
<Syria> Dr_Willis The button does not appears after sudo update-manager -d but nothing happened.
<Syria> Dr_Willis I am doing this on 8.4 ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> check the factoid url's yet? they may give some suggestions
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis: ok, but i need all of lib-dev, also...how to know total size of all lib-dev?
<Dr_Willis> Leoneof:  why would you need ALL of them?
<rushfan_> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and I can't get flash to work (Firefox doesn't find it). I have it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugs, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, and /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<rushfan_> But nonetheless it doesn't locate it in any of those directories.
<Leoneof> Dr_Willis: just curious to have them.
<rushfan_> Anyone know where exactly I can put libflashplayer.so?
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Syria> Dr_Willis sorry I am using 8.10 and i want to upgrade to 10.4
<Dr_Willis> rushfan_:  how did you install flash?
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  i rarely if ever upgrade. i do clean installs.. all i nan suggest is check the !upgrade wiki/notes.
<rushfan_> Dr_Willis: By downloading it from the adobe web-site, because the flash-plugin package in the repository didn't work
<Syria> Dr_Willis thnx again :)
<Dr_Willis> rushfan_:  odd that the repo dident work.   You basically get the tar.gz and extract it to the proper plugins dir in the users home dir. as far as i know
<fnordperfect> Hi! Does anyone use wmii as a window manager by any chance?
<rjs_> Hi just wondering how do i setup the startup programs through the command line instead of using the system->preferences-startup applications
<rushfan_> Dr_Willis: thats what I did. Strange. Dr_Willis last thing I can think of... does Firefox 3.0 work with the latest version of flash player/
<Dr_Willis> 8.04 is a little.. old :) so i guess its not that supriseing.
<rushfan_> I better just upgrade to 3.6
<Dr_Willis> rushfan_:  no idea. Im using whatever is in the 10.10 repos.
<rushfan_> Dr_Willis: Yeah I can'tuse anything over 8.04 because of a nasty regression bug leading to a hardlock on boot
<rushfan_> Its in the kernel itself and I'm not sure I can update to 10.10 but still use an old kernel
<rushfan_> The 10.10 livecd cant boot on my computer
<fnordperfect> When wmii starts, it does not execute its wmiirc configuration file. I've tried wmii-3.6 from the repos and also wmii-3.9 from a ppa, same problem
<Dr_Willis> Odd that a 2 yr old kernel bug hasent been fixed...
<graphitemaster> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ
<graphitemaster> ^^ WATCH LAUGH REPEAT
<rjs_> Hi just wondering how do i setup the startup programs through the command line instead of using the system->preferences-startup applications
<rushfan_> Dr_Willis: Well I've been too lazy to pin down the exact cahnge to cause it :|
<rushfan_> Dr_Willis: I know its the linxu kernel because it isnt just Ubuntu. No current liveCDs will boot over here
<jussi> !ot | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rigved> rushfan_: if you get a blank screen on boot, try the alternate cd. it may be possible that it's not a kernel bug but a graphics problem
<Dr_Willis> rushfan_:  whats your video card?
<TheKro> my device notifier is behaving strangely: it's not picking up one of the linux partitions on my external HDD.  However, I can manually mount the partition.  any suggestions on how to debug/fix? (KDE)
<rushfan_> Dr_Willis: Its an i810.
<Dr_Willis> TheKro:  make a /etc/fstab entry for it perhaps.
<rushfan_> Dr_Willis: Funny you ask. I've long been convinced it was the video card causing all teh trouble.
<Dr_Willis> rushfan_:  do other disrto live cds work?
<rigved> rushfan_: that's the driver. so you have a integrated graphics chipset
<rigved> rushfan_: try the alternate cd
<rushfan_> Dr_Willis: No.
<fnordperfect> rjs_: you have a folder .config/autostart in your home directory. In there are .desktop files which get launched when you start your gnome session
<rushfan_> rigved: Well iirc i810 is the version of intel's integrated chipset
<Syria> Guys please tell me how can i konw information about my hard disc?
<TheKro> Dr_Willis: thx for the suggestion - however, problem seems to have disappeared after removing and re-adding the device notifier widget
<rigved> rushfan_: i had a similar problem, had to use the alternate cd
<rushfan_> rigved: but isnt there still a problem there. If if I can install with the alternate CD, wont it crash as soon as it boots into X?
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  sudo fdisk -l   for starters
<fnordperfect> Syria: there are lots of ways, what kind of information do you seek?
<rigved> rushfan_: once installed, you need to boot into fail-safe X
<CooKieMonster> why when i create a .htaccess file on my destop after saved it become invisible
<rushfan_> rigved: oh even if I boot into fail-safe X it crashes
<rushfan_> '
<rigved> rushfan_: that's what i do
<karthee> CooKieMonster:  any file/directory that starts with . is hidden  file/dir
<rigved> rushfan_: so fail-safe X with low-level graphics crashes on your system?
<mij> I'm unable to configure PVM in ubuntu. I tried to set PVM_PATH to the folder where the binary of my programs are, but every time I try to spawn a new process with pvm, it says "No such file". Any clues?
<CooKieMonster> how to make it visible again i want to delete those file
<erUSUL> Syria: what kind of info ? System>Admin>disk tool
<rushfan_> rigved: yes indeed
<rushfan_> rigved: At least thats been my experience so far
<karthee> CooKieMonster:  ls -a  on CLI  ll show it up .. and if you are on GUI   turn on   'show hidden file'
<Doonz> Hey guys. Currently i have a 30gb drive for my ubuntu server installation. Is it possible for me just to take an image of that drive and apply that image to a 120gb drive?
<erUSUL> CooKieMonster: in nautilus; is ctrl + h
<rigved> rushfan_: you should give Lubuntu a try then
<thiagoss> Any ideas on how to get vivi module on maverick?
<rushfan_> rigved: I've never heard of it but I'll google it. thanks
<thiagoss> I remember it simply worked on lucid
<sign> hi, I am having a problem with empathy, it keeps on freezing the whole computer for few secs, eg. when clicking on a contact to send a message, or when someone sends a message to me, etc... any ideas? thank you
<rigved> !lubuntu | rushfan_
<ubottu> rushfan_: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<fnordperfect> So, is anyone running wmii as a window manager? I can't get it to run
<sugnan> hello, am unable to access my secure sites such as gmail, facebook etc on ubuntu 10.10 64bit, where as i can access it from the ubuntu 10.10 32bit installed on the same machine, any idea? how can i correct, for few days i was able to i dono what happened suddenly
<CooKieMonster> and how to make it back to normal again ?
<rushfan_> rigved: well, how is that going to help my troubles if the kernel is hardlocking?
<Gnea> sugnan: did you run updates?
<rigved> rushfan_: if it really is a kernel problem, then i do not know. but if it's a graphics problem then it might help
<sugnan> Gnea, no dint any
<Gnea> sugnan: is it only with firefox?
<rushfan_> rigved: No this is def. a problem with the kernel but thanks man. I tested that by booting a gentoo minimal LiveCD (command lien only) and it crashes
<sugnan> Gnea, but i do installed few library, no its with my whole system, not even my pop3 is working
<Syria> fnordperfect Dr_Willis  thank you very much guys, found it.
<jiohdi> I am getting a warning saying that DOCKY needs compositing... but it seems to be working, what can go wrong?
<sugnan> Gnea, am getting this error Error 118 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT): The operation  timed out.
<oatcake> hello all, i'm using 9.04 and want to upgrade to 10.10 . does installing it delete all the data on my current 9.04?
<hozeHoze1> hi all, i am using a wired connection to connect to internet, and recently i connected to a vpn using the built in option in the network manager. my problem is that the vpn connection is somehow set to default, i'm browsing the internet via the vpn and not my default wired connection (whatismyip.com gives me the vpn ip, not my provider's). any idea how to resolve this? thanks
<hozeHoze1> im using 10.04
<dieciuno> ciao
<dieciuno> ?list
<rigved> rushfan_: ok
<m4chomanul> I have a LTSP installation of 10.0 and I get "Failed to connect to NBD server
<gezegenci> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bernardo> how to setup the touch screen of ThinkPad w510 ?
<bernardo> i can't get it to work here....
<bernardo> I'm on kunbuntu 10.10
<bernardo> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  the effects will look bad. thats about it
<Dr_Willis> oatcake:  a 'upgrade' uprades the packages.. your /home/ stays the same
<Dr_Willis> oatcake:  you should make backups befor upgradeing however.
<jackform> I installg vsftpd ,but i can't find file "/home/ftp",and i enter the ftp://localhost
<jackform> it works
<jackform> can anybody here tell me why
<Dr_Willis> jackform:  is it going to the users home instead..
<Dr_Willis>  /home/ftp would seem to be an odd place to default to.
<vic20gmr> msg NickServ identify kp060255
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr:  you need a / :)
<vic20gmr> i forgot it
<vic20gmr> great now the whole world knows my pw
<jackform> ?
<GeDaMo> You may want to change it :P
<vic20gmr> howto?
<Dr_Willis>  /msg nickserv help
<vic20gmr> o dont see anything about changing a pw
<vic20gmr> o wait
<vic20gmr> i just spotted it
<vic20gmr> what does "key" mean?
<Dr_Willis> no idea.  #freenode may be able to help.
<Dr_Willis> unless they mean the email 'reset password' key
<Niels_> key can mean so many things :)
<tlab> in 10.10 64bit under software sources, shouldn't there be a canonical for maverick?
<Dr_Willis>      /msg nickserv help setpass
<Dr_Willis> seems rather clear what a key is.. :)
<GeDaMo> Looks like you can also do /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD <new password>
<Dr_Willis> GeDaMo:  yep. :) You are reading the docs it seems.. heh so am i.
<GeDaMo> :P
<aergus> Hello, I'm having some problems with creating a package with pbuilder, could anyone help me?
<vic20gmr> i got it sorted out :)
<GeDaMo> vic20gmr: you may be able to get your chat client to auto identify
<xPurez> Guys, anyone here experiencing problems with brightness @ HP Pavlion dv6 laptops ?
<vic20gmr> GeDaMo, i was actually thinking of adding the ident commands to "commands to do when connecting" or whatever its called exactly, when i was loggin in
<vic20gmr> heh
<vic20gmr> think id better stop "thinkig"" about
<GeDaMo> :)
<jmiddleton> hey guys i just installed Ubuntu along side Windows Vista.  How can I make Windows the default OS to boot in Grub>
<jmiddleton> I am just trying to get them a bit familiar with Ubuntu but they want to have windows be the default
<RudyValencia> jmiddleton: which version of grub are you using (the new one or legacy GRUB)?
<jmiddleton> probably the new one
<jmiddleton> it was installed by 10.10
<RudyValencia> hm, lemme see what I can find out
<RudyValencia> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/changing-default-os-in-grub2-765011/
<jmiddleton> i'm sure there is a configuration file somewhere that I can alter to make it boot
<jmiddleton> thanks
<RudyValencia> np
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | jmiddleton
<ubottu> jmiddleton: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> jmiddleton:  you change  a setting in /etc/default/grub i think.
<Fr33_z3> hi all, I have a Sony Vaio VPCEB34EN laptop and I tried running Ubuntu 10.10 off the LiveCD. My touchpad doesn't work at all, does anybody know what I can do about it?
<jmiddleton> odd I don't have that file
<jmiddleton> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> jmiddleton:  double check..   if you did a clean install of 10.10 - you should be using grub2
<Fr33_z3> i haven't installed Ubuntu yet, mind you
<jmiddleton> i have no /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> jmiddleton:  thats not for grub2.....
<jmiddleton> yet the /etc/default/grub says if i change that file run grub update to update the boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Dr_Willis> jmiddleton:  grub2 = totally different from grub1
<Dr_Willis>  it would update /boot/grub.cfg
<divided> hi all, happy thanksgiving - having trouble getting my wireless usb adapter to work in 10.10 - can anyone help?
<karthee> grub2 is  in beta yet .
<Dr_Willis> karthee:  not really any more...
<Andy_1> hi can anyone help me with this? read my last post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629799
<Dr_Willis> Andy_1:  summarize it for the channel - is a good idea.
<sugnan> Gnea, problem got fixed by manually specifying the proxy, before i had set it to use the system proxy, how ever its a but
<karthee> Dr_Willis:  ohh.. i thought its still in beta mode .. thats y no server editions use grub2 .. you have any pointers  saying grub2 stable release has come ?
<sugnan> *bug
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> what do i need to veie the '.tif' file?
<Andy_1> alright, Hello,
<Andy_1> I am currently using ubuntu(64 bit) on my 4820TG . After installation, I got the additional drivers, there were 2 options present 1. my wifi card driver which I successfully got and is working. 2. my ati graphics card (so I guess by default its running on the onboard intel card?). It said "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics drivers", I downloaded it and activated it.
<Andy_1> After rebooting the desktop didn't show up and instead it directly booted into the terminal.I managed to boot back to desktop using some commands.
<FloodBot3> Andy_1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fr33_z3> hi all, I have a Sony Vaio VPCEB34EN laptop and I tried running Ubuntu 10.10 off the LiveCD. My touchpad doesn't work at
<Fr33_z3> all, does anybody know what I can do about it?
<divided> can anyone help me with my wireless usb adapter?
<Daekdroom> Andy_1, that doesn't necessarily mean it's running on the onboard intel VGA, but if it is, you shouldn't activate the ATI driver.
<swiss-chris> hi - I'm using sftp with nautilus for the first time and it asks me if I want to remember the password until I log out. How do I log out?
<Andy_1> someone suggested that the drivers are not switchable supported so i need to download "the open source drivers (intel/i915 and radeon)", how do I do that? can I get some specific commands for it?
<geirha> swiss-chris: You click in the upper right corner of the panel and choose Log out
<AbhiJit> configure: error: Unable to find X11 libraries
<AbhiJit> which libraries to intall?
<geekbri> anybody ever used ubuntu in vmware and had their up arrow key suddenly act as if its an enter key?
<iljo> i am currently using ubuntu in VMware, and it's working almost perfectly
<EFX> almost?
<iljo> sometimes keys get "stuck"
<vic20gmr> geekbri, no i used in virtualbox flawlessy though
<iljo> but that's it
<geekbri> vic20gmr: whats weird is that everything was working fine now suddenly its not
<Andy_1> someone suggested that the drivers are not switchable supported so i need to download "the open source drivers (intel/i915 and radeon)", how do I do that? can I get some specific commands for it?
<divided> can anyone help me with my wireless usb adapter?
<vic20gmr> geekbri, has anything at all changes? did you shutdown properly last time you were in ubuntu?
<swiss-chris> geirha: thank for your response. excuse my ignorance, but what do you mean by panel? I currently have a nautilus window open in gnome and within that window I see the contents of my remote sftp folder
<geekbri> vic20gmr: yup, shutdown -h now.  nothing has changed as far as i know.
<swiss-chris> geirha: you mean the gnome panel? ok.
<geirha> swiss-chris: Yes, the text about remembering password until you log out refers to when you log out of the gnome-session.
<swiss-chris> geirha: gotcha. I thought nautilus it was referring to logging out of the sftp session. thanks!
<Andy_1> Daekdroom: someone suggested that the drivers are not switchable supported so i need to download "the open source drivers (intel/i915 and radeon)", how do I do that? can I get some specific commands for it?
<AbhiJit> anyone heard about tif?
<sipior> AbhiJit: TIFF, you mean?
<AbhiJit> sipior, yes
<sipior> AbhiJit: what about it?
<AbhiJit> sipior, i cant read it in firefox
<AbhiJit> what to do in order to read it?
<divided> is there a linux distro that has native wireless usb support?
<vic20gmr> ya ubuntu
<sipior> AbhiJit: you might try installing the libtiff-tools package, but that was from a couple years back, as i recall.
<ubuntu> hi guys, new to channel and IRC in general, have a problem with a recent update of 10.04LTS server with the ubuntu-studio desktop...get the usual exit status 4 on a couple of drives, then a blinking cursor like it's hanging
<AbhiJit> sipior, libtiff4 is already installed
<Cerebrux> >divided< it is a kernel version thing not a distro thing for native wireless usb support
<divided> vic20gmr: i don't call screwing around with ndiswrapper and having to install custom kernels "native"
<sipior> AbhiJit: i didn't say, "install libtiff4".
<AbhiJit>  :(
<vic20gmr> divided, do what?
<sipior> AbhiJit: do you have libtiff-tools?
<AbhiJit> sipior, no
<ubuntu> anyone got any suggestions?
<vic20gmr> you asked if thee was a linux distro with native wifi usb drivers
<ubuntu> h
<divided> Cerebrux: I've tried many things to get my wireless usb adapter to work - do you have any experience with this?
<ubuntu> hmmm, how do I change my nick?
<DoeNietWil> could someone check if this command is safe to run sudo apt-get remove mercurial libasound2-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libnotify-dev libxt-dev libiw-dev mesa-common-dev autoconf2.13 yasm
<atariboy84> use "/nick yournewnick"
<vic20gmr> i use wifi exclusivley, and all i had to do was plug the wifi adapter into my usb port, im ussing natve drivers, and it does depend on your wifi chipset
<ubuntu> thanks, atariboy
<ubuntu> nick Serebro
<atariboy84> yw
<Serebro> sorry, missed the slash the first time
<vic20gmr> ubuntu, i dont think you can change it as long as youre using live system
<vic20gmr> but i may be wrong
<divided> vic20gmr: it recognizes the usb adapter fine, but i can't connect to the internet - ralink rt2570 chipset
<vic20gmr> hmmm
<divided> ubuntu: it's /nick, not nick
<vic20gmr> im using rt2500
<divided> vic20gmr: did you have to use ndiswrapper?
<vic20gmr> no
<ilyas> exit
<Serebro> so, any ideas why that'd be hanging, almost like X isn't starting?
<vic20gmr> i actually was pointed to some online resources covering wifi stuff this morning
<vic20gmr> lemm et those links..
<vic20gmr> divided, check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<karthick87> invisibility option is not working in pidgin chat client..Any idea?
<divided> vic20gmr: thanks, i've been through that faq and installed ndiswrapper and all that good stuff. like i said, it will recognize the adapter, but i can't connect to the internet
<Serebro> sorry, kind of lost atm, real newbie to CLI and fixing startup issues. Using a liveCD atm to see if you guys can help.
<ilika> whats ythe easiest way updating grub to have windows as default boot
<vic20gmr> thats weird im also on ubuntu 10.04, and although i can connect, i get poorer performance through it , than i do in winXP pro
<dwarder> ilika: there is a GUI util for that
<vic20gmr> divided,  thats weird im also on ubuntu 10.04, and although i can connect, i get poorer performance through it , than i do in winXP pro
<ilika> dwarder: Im in kubuntu
<vic20gmr> divided, i wonder if our situations dont share any commonalities
<dwarder> ilika: either search in your software center, or in system utils
<divided> vic20gmr, they probably do
<vic20gmr> divided, it wouldnt suprise me
<vic20gmr> divided, at this point i can only suggest that we both do or very best, and share all results with one another
<divided> vic20gmr sounds good
<vic20gmr> divided, mabe we can both benefit by "putting our heads together"
<ilika> dwarder: Where is system utils in kubunt?
<divided> vic20gmr i hope so
<vic20gmr> divided, or suffer a serious concusion, anyway :)
<vic20gmr> divided, i also hope
<divided> vic20gmr i might welcome that given the time i've spent on this issue
<vic20gmr> heh
<vic20gmr> i know the feeling
<vic20gmr> divided, i just dug this up, im looking it over now
<vic20gmr> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211513&page=3
<MiMe> I want to to send keystrokes to the active window. Is that possible? (preferably using Python, C/C++ or bash)
<divided> vic20gmr did you install a custom kernel or anything?
<van7hu> hi all,has anyone here used clips expert system under ubuntu ?
<vic20gmr> no, just what comes with the live cd, and update manager
<graphlite> hi
<graphlite> where can i see ubuntus running/startup services ?
<graphlite> i would like to add ssh to the startup services
<van7hu> system->preferences->startup application
<TendencyDriven> Hi, I am attempting to play a .wmv file on Ubuntu 10.04 it is unable to play in VLC and gives me the following error in MPlayer "No Packages with the requested plugins found\The requested plugins are\ video/x-asf-unknown decoder \ Windows Media Speech Decoder
<SeriousSam> I'm sorry for stupid question, but how can I list all channels?
<B-r00t>  /list
<Serebro> no help atm, hmm? Need to run for dinner with the in=laws, will talk again when I get back.
<erUSUL> SeriousSam: you probably do not want to do that
<TendencyDriven> Hi, I am attempting to play a .wmv file on Ubuntu 10.04 it is unable to play in VLC and gives me the following error in MPlayer "No Packages with the requested plugins found\The requested plugins are\ video/x-asf-unknown decoder \ Windows Media Speech Decoder"
<geekbri> anybody here good with nginx? I just installed it and im just trying to get it to serve up the default page but i get 403 forbidden.  I already granted 755 access and www-data ownership to /var/www.  any ideaS?
<erUSUL> SeriousSam: too much channels. use "alis" i.e. « /msg alis list *java* »
<SeriousSam> erUSUL: thanks a lot. I just forgot this command.
<Emery> how can i install, a kernel on ubuntu from .deb?
<graphlite> i would like to add ssh to the startup services , how could i do this via the command line not the GUI
<Emery> can i just apt-get install my .deb kernel ?
<swim> hey, does anybody remember what bash command to run to check which version of php is currently installed???
<iceroot> swim: php --version
<swim> iceroot thanks man..
<iceroot> swim: ah,  dpkg -l php*
<invaderzim2> i can't connect to a wep wifi router (or even with router with no auth) with iwconfig. help anyone?
<graphlite> how can i add ssh to the services that i want to run at boot / startup ... using the command line not the GUI ?
<rigved> !init | graphlite
<ubottu> graphlite: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<oatcake> hello all, i'm using 9.04 and want to install to 10.10 . does installing it delete all the data on my current 9.04?
<geekbri> nevermind i solved my nginx problem! for some reason the default ubuntu install of nginx creates /var/www/nginx-default but in the location configuration points at /var/www for the directory, silly!
<B-r00t> oatcake: clean install, yes...
<rigved> !upgrade | oatcake
<ubottu> oatcake: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rigved> oatcake: you can upgrade if you want to keep your current data intact
<B-r00t> rigved: upgrade fom 9.04 to 10.10?
<B-r00t> from*
<swim> php-doc
<rigved> B-r00t: 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 10.10
<sipior> oatcake: if you have a separate /home partition, you can safely install a new version, assuming you ensure that it is not formatted by the installer. backups are handy, erring on the side of caution.
<B-r00t> lol
<sipior> oatcake: if you have data outside of /home, you'll need to see to that separately.
<rigved> B-r00t: ya it's a very long route. better to backup and then do a clean install
<B-r00t> clean install is better
<TendencyDriven> Hi, I am attempting to play a .wmv file on Ubuntu 10.04 it is unable to play in VLC and gives me the following error in MPlayer "No Packages with the requested plugins found\The requested plugins are\ video/x-asf-unknown decoder \ Windows Media Speech Decoder"
<invaderzim> ahmmm any help with iwconfig?
<rigved> invaderzim: shoot!
<oatcake> i think i might do clean and just backup a few documents, thanks for your suggestions appreciate your help
<vic20gmr> how do i turn off power management on my usb-wifi adapter?
<invaderzim> rigved: I can't associate with a wep enabled router (or a non protected one) via iwconfig. iwlist scan works, but when I type iwconfig eth1 essid "namehere" and iwconfig again, it outputs ESSID: ""... dhclient also doesnt work since it seems it didnt associate
<vic20gmr> im googling, but everything i turn up sems to be netbook stuff, or otherwise unrelated
<alex88> what's the lastest version of kernel in 10.10?
<rigved> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | TendencyDriven
<ubottu> TendencyDriven: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ira> 2.6.35-23-generic
<rigved> invaderzim: is your router broadcasting the SSID or is it hidden?
<ira> alex88: 2.6.35-23-generic
<alex88> thank you very much
<ira> alex88: 2.6.35-23-generic that is 64bit
<alex88> ira, ok..thank you..
<alex88> i'm having problems with marverll sata-6 controller as in bug 658521
<ericenns> I have a test account in AD that is password is set to expire on next login so if I login via ssh I just get authentication failure but i want it to tell me my password has expired and ask me to change it this works via su anyideas
<rcmaehl> where do I change the list of devices the system mounts at boot?
<LjL> rcmaehl: /etc/fstab
<rcmaehl> thx
<Dorito> ? 0.5 * (168 * 168) * 0.00238 * 0.18 * 174
<Hellz_Bellz> ello!i cant seem to get munin working on a default install from the ubuntu repos OR source
<Hellz_Bellz> its giving a permisssions access error
<hakimsheriff> Which is better AVast or AVG?
<mikeconcepts_> error: Cannot setup fax - HPLIP not built with fax enabled.
<LjL> hakimsheriff: i didn't think either ran on Ubuntu...?
<Kingsy> ok this is weird, I have just ran .. sudo apt-get install samba    sudo apt-get install smbfs    and for some reason /etc/init.d/samba start   says command not found..
<Sickler> can someone help me with wireless, i have entered the wpa personal password when creating my network and i have clicked connect automaticly, however, it asks me for my password to where wpa is not on the drop down box
<hakimsheriff> they do... i think
<ubuXubu> happy thanksgiving u buncha turkeys!!
<Kingsy> ps aux | grep samba says its not running.... how do I start/restart it??
<LjL> Kingsy: try "service samba start" instead
<mikeconcepts_> have searched but not found the answer, a link to anything for 10.10 getting fax working?
<Kingsy> LjL - yea I tried that it said unrecognised service samba
<LjL> Kingsy: uhm. are you quite sure it got installed
<Sickler> can someone help me with wireless, i have entered the wpa personal password when creating my network and i have clicked connect automaticly, however, it asks me for my password to where wpa personal is not on the drop down box just wep 128-bit
<LjL> Kingsy: give it an "apt-cache policy samba"
<Kingsy> ok hang on
 * alessiofachechi saluta il chan!
<LjL> !it | alessiofachechi
<ubottu> alessiofachechi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Kingsy> LjL: yea that says samba installed etc etc candidate number etc
<Kingsy> LjL: well at least it does return something :)
<alejandro> hola
<Sickler> happy xgiving
<Sickler> libqtcore4
<alejandro> como estan?
<Sickler> can someone help me with wireless, i have entered the wpa personal password when creating my network and i have clicked connect automaticly, however, it asks me for my password to where wpa personal is not on the drop down box just wep 128-bit
<alejandro> yes i can
<LjL> !es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kingsy> LjL: I wouldnt have to restart the computer would i?
<Kingsy> well I didnt think ubuntu worked like that I mean
<LjL> Kingsy: oh, i see the "samba" init script has been removed in maverick
<LjL> Kingsy: try starting "smbd" and "nmbd" instead
<Kingsy> what is nmbd?
<Polemus1> hello guys / girls
<Kingsy> LjL: that looks to have started it tho thanks
<Polemus1> would anyone mind helping me setting up my 3rd monitor?
<vic20gmr> im trying to figure out a way of improving my wifi performance in ubntu 10.04, im in a crowded area [a ton of aps almost all of them on channel 6] ive been looking at help for iwconfig command line tool, and would like suggestions on what i might try setting rts to, assuming messing with that would  possibly help
<DorianST> For Visual Effects what is the big difference between None and Normal options? It says improved usability and good balance between attractiveness and moderate performance requirements. Can someone elaborate? I can't see any differences.
<vic20gmr> also, is there a [relatively] easy way i might save the current settings of these paramaters, so i can just mess around with them, but if it doesnt work/i make things worse, i can just restore them?
<Sergeant_Pony> what's the best way to install gnome desktop to ubuntu 10.10 server?
<iceroot> Sergeant_Pony: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> Kingsy: NetBIOS service
<iceroot> Sergeant_Pony: and why running server if needing a gui?
<Sergeant_Pony> iceroot it servs a few purposes that the client version cannot do.
<Winand> Has anyone experience setting up a jabber server?
<braulio> does anybody knows how json-glib handle nested types??
<vic20gmr> !seen divided
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<beefcakes> Hello, I'm trying to play a video in Ubuntu, I tried with two programs and the colors are messed up. People look like blue oompa loompas.
<Sickler> can someone help me with gaining access to the internet, i have wpa2 but these are my only options...    http://imagebin.org/124834
<Oer> beefcakes, they are, aren't they ?
<vic20gmr> beefcakes, i dont know if this will work, but try disabling effect?
<iceroot> Sergeant_Pony: the only difference between server and desktop version is that server doesnt have a gui and the server has installed pae by default. nothing else
<paolo011> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<macondo> I updated to 10.10 and the left click of my mouse suddenly stops working after some time (30 minutes or so).
<Sickler> can someone help me with gaining access to the internet, i have wpa2 but these are my only options...    http://imagebin.org/124834
<Tang0> beefcakes, had the same problem ealier, try changing the gfx driver- worked for me.
<macondo> There is no way to revert it, except rebooting. Is there a way to fix this?
<Sickler> anyone please?
<goos> http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=trgoosk
<macondo> In fact, it just died. And I booted 5 minutes ago.
<evilbug> can pidgin or empathy handle audio & video calls to yahoo messenger users?
<sipior> macondo: is there a reason to believe that it is an operating system problem, and not simply a dying mouse? does it work under windows, for example? also, which mouse?
<Yopy> join #informatique
<Sickler> can someone help me with gaining access to the internet, i have wpa2 but these are my only options...    http://imagebin.org/124834
<BitEncrypt> how do access the grub menu?
<banker247> anyone here using ubuntu with ati?
<macondo> sipior: yes, it works under windows, and it was working yesterday when I was running 10.04. It's a microsoft optical USB wheel mouse.
<vic20gmr> how can i determine what my current rts_threshold is?
<sipior> macondo: anything interesting show up in the logs around the time the mouse dies?
<macondo> sipior: right click and pointer work ok. It's just the left click that's not working. There's a strong correlation with pressing a multimedia keyboard key
<beefcakes> Tang0: when I change it to the 173 geforce driver my system crashes. if i use this driver (current), video is messed up. gosh why does this have to be so complicated
<smw> BitEncrypt, what are you trying to do?
<vic20gmr> banker247, i ude ubuntu 10.04 with radeon 9600/256
<Sickler> can someone help me with gaining access to the internet, i have wpa2 but these are my only options...    http://imagebin.org/124834
<BitEncrypt> smw, i would like the dual boot screen to show up before i boot into any OS
<sipior> macondo: does logging out and logging back in also solve the problem?
<macondo> sipior: let me see.
<macondo> sipior: I don't know how to log out. I can press anything and alt-F1 won't take me to the menu bar.
<CooKieMonster> do you guys have this problem  ? each time when try to maximize flash player the video will go blank left only the audio
<macondo> can't*
<smw> BitEncrypt, if you have two OSes, it should show up...
<CooKieMonster> how to get the latest flash player
<gerzel> Q: I installed Nautilus elementary and it seems to have a bug when I try to use it with dual monitors using each monitor as a seperate desktop w/o using xinerama.  When I start up it just spawns  nautilus starts in my window list w/o any windows appearing, filling my window list for a good five minutes before these spawns start and die and finally all die off.  Afterward I am unable to start nautilus from my places menu.
<smw> CooKieMonster, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sipior> macondo: you can try "ctrl-alt-F1" and then kill gdm from the terminal
<BitEncrypt> smw, well then i installed ubuntu wrong then. i have XP and 10.04 LTS
<macondo> sipior: doesn't work either
<Sickler> can someone help me with gaining access to the internet, i have wpa2 but these are my only options...    http://imagebin.org/124834
<gerzel> the commands I used  before this happened were: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa   and  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<BitEncrypt> smw, the boot screen doesnt show up
<smw> BitEncrypt, press esc before linux boots up and it will show up. Make sure it sees windows
<BitEncrypt> smw, ok
<Benkinooby> hi, please can some1 tell me what the "." means in the line ". /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions"
<banker247> vic20gmr, type in glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" into terminal what do you get?
<macondo> sipior: apparently this package fixes it, but I can't download it. Can you help me a little? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54205518/xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.5.0%2Bgit20100822.990540fa-0ubuntu0sarvatt_i386.deb
<rigved> Benkinooby: it refers to the current directory. here it means the root directory under which there is /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
<smw> Benkinooby, rigved is wrong. It loads that script into the current one
<donica> hi , I should install a webcam drivers logitech 900 pro.Can anyone help me. Thanks
<smw> Benkinooby, it is like an import statement
<rigved> Benkinooby: oh ya. srry
<smw> rigved, np ;-)
<rigved> Benkinooby: it is used to run scripts
<Benkinooby> swm rigved like  run functions in current_dir/etc/rc.d/init.d/ ?
<vic20gmr> banker247, i currently dont have it installed, and im waiting on anoother get-apt, and its not super fast, but terribly slow right now, as soon as i can i will download and report back
<smw> Benkinooby, no. like, import functions from /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
<vic20gmr> banker247, if your wanting to know wehter or not i have direct rendering, i can answer that im 99% sure i do
<vic20gmr> banker247, i meant to say *not* terribly slow :)
<sipior> macondo: link claims to be broken
<smw> Benkinooby, do you understand it?
<Benkinooby> smw so that the cript that contains this line can access the functions fo the file /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
<smw> Benkinooby, exactly
<Benkinooby> cript = script
<Sickler> can someone help me with gaining access to the internet, i have wpa2 but these are my only options...    http://imagebin.org/124834
<The> hi
<smw> Benkinooby, it will also run anything not in a function though.
<vic20gmr> banker247, im also using the x.org drivers, btw fglrx doesnt support my card, and many that are newer than it also
<Benkinooby> smw thank you for your help. where could i have found this informantion? in what man file? or online doc?
<BitEncrypt> smw, part of the bios showed up. but i did not boot into bios
<Guest7909> Hi everyboy
<sipior> macondo: maybe try a dist-upgrade? might be the fix has already been pushed to the repositories.
<Benkinooby> swm so it's like that script is calling an other script, that is /etc/..../functions
<clocKwize> hey guys, is there any way to set an environmental variable that will be used in a cron job?
<smw> Benkinooby, yes. But it is also loading the functions. Not just calling it.
<cfreak200> heya, i've mysql-cluster-server installed on my 10.04 LTS Server now i need the libmysqclient-dev package but that requires libmysqlclient16 which collides with the already installed libmysqlclientXX.so from the cluster version. any idea?
<clocKwize> without specifying it in the job
<smw> Benkinooby, "calling it" would mean starting another interpreter. It is more like an import statement
<Maahes> is there any command in apt that works like this: sudo apt-get <command> package (gets:) package-dev?
<smw> BitEncrypt, not sure what you mean by that
<sipior> clocKwize: yes, have a look at "man 5 crontab"
<banker247> vic20gmr, what card are you using
<smw> BitEncrypt, in between the bios and linux booting, you should be able to press esc to get the grub menu
<Benkinooby> swm is that like include in c++? i think import comes from java and i don't know java
<vic20gmr> radeon 9600/256mb
<smw> Benkinooby, smw, not swm
<vic20gmr> banker247,  radeon 9600/256mb
<Maahes> clocKwize: I set my notices via anachron. I was woken up at 2:00am for my 4:00pm appointment. *o_O*
<killguta> Guys, how can I force the resolution of X without a graphics card?
<Benkinooby> swm is that like include in c++? i think import comes from java and i don't know java ... sry
<Benkinooby> arhg!
<smw> Benkinooby, it is an include, except it also runs whatever is in there.
<Benkinooby> smw is that like include in c++? i think import comes from java and i don't know java ... sry²
<macondo> sipior: let me see. Un/plugging the keyboard and mouse does the trick.
<Maahes> killguta: um, how can you be running X without a graphics card?
<Benkinooby> smw ok, thank you. got it
<smw> Benkinooby, it is like copying what is in there into the current program
<sipior> macondo: nice to have a fix, but that'll get annoying quickly, i imagine :-)
<Benkinooby> smw thank you for your patience, time and efforts
<killguta> I know that I'm not using any video driver, Maahes
<smw> Benkinooby, np :-)
<Benkinooby> smw plus running it
<macondo> sipior: yes, sure. I just didn't want to reboot every time.
<smw> Benkinooby, just like a copy :-)
<killguta> My graphics card died :(
<Genocyber_> rip
<smw> Benkinooby, imagine everything in the other file was put right where that statement is.
<Maahes> killguta: I'm pretty sure you have to be using vesa or mesa, are you sure you don't have an on-board graphics card?
<killguta> She was a cheap one, but it got me through those lonely nights...
<smw> Benkinooby, most of those statements are function declarations
<Benkinooby> smw yes, but after copy will it be run too?
<clocKwize> Maahes: undesired..
<Maahes> literally without a graphics card, you wouldn't be able to use a monitor.
<smw> Benkinooby, yes
<vic20gmr> i just changed my rts value to 250, will this stick? or will i have to reset it each time i boot/login?
<Benkinooby> smw ok, like headers that get included and the run after they are copied in
<smw> Benkinooby, yeah
<Benkinooby> smw :)
<Benkinooby> smw thx!
<smw> Benkinooby, it is something you only see in interpreted languages
<jmiddleton> hey guys i just installed ubuntu along side windows xp, however I am trying to get Grub2 to have Vista be the default OS so that they can get used to Ubuntu before making a full switch
<jmiddleton> I tried editing /etc/default/grub and setting the default item to item 3 but it still highlights Ubuntu as the default.  Any thoughts?
<Maahes> (this isn't absolutely true, if you had a serial port and an old terminal interface you could run a monitor without a graphics card, but you couldn't run X)
<killguta> Is it... over?
<killguta> Can anybody hear me?
<Maahes> killguta: Is there anybody in there
<ikonia> yes
<Maahes> is there anyone home...
<ikonia> ok, we get it
<Maahes> :P
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm experiencing an issue with 10.04 not being able to find any APTonCD repo discs when it comes to actually installing a package from it. Even though I used apt-cdrom to successfully add it as a repo source. I am not sure if this is because the system installation did not create an cdrom mount point entry in fstab. Could this be the reason?
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: no, the cd's are mounted dynamically
<aprendiz> como me paso a españolk?
<ikonia> !es | aprendiz
<ubottu> aprendiz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LinuxGuy2009> ikonia: ok so that verifies that.Can you think of any other reason this might not work or if its a known issue? Its a feature I REALLY need for an offline machine.
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: the cd's are not being made correctly ?
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: faulty cd drive ?
<LinuxGuy2009> ikonia: brand new sata dvdrw drive. I was thinking it may be aptoncd bug but wasnt sure. Is there any other way for me to create a repo cd with some other tool(s) or commands?
<BluesKaj> looking for ppl with expewrience using mplayer as a tv viewer for the ati tv-wonder-pro cx88 type tv tuner cards. I'm having trouble configuring/enabling the audio . The video works fine using the composite1 input . I've asked in #mplayer , but so far havent received any response.
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: just because it's brand new doesn't mean it works, test the CD with another machine (if possible) mount the CD manually and check the contents
<ikonia> BluesKaj: is it the mplayer packaged with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> BluesKaj: someone else was having a very similar problem a few days ago with pretty much the same setup, I know the all in wonder cards can be problematic in general
<BluesKaj> ikonia, yeah , that was probly me ..been trying to find a solution for 4 days
<ikonia> BluesKaj: someone else, I know your nickname
<BluesKaj> ok
<ikonia> BluesKaj: you're not alone.
<flywuya> ~1st come here~
<stephendesktop> I'm having a problem with Rhythmbox 0.12.8: The list of songs is reversed in order.
<ikonia> flywuya: ?
<flywuya> I say I 1st come here~
<LinuxGuy2009> ikonia: Ok ill try mounting and using on another machine. I have a USB DVDRW for my netbook here Ill try that. I would think though that since I installed Ubuntu with the brand new SATA dvdrw that it should be fine. I guess Ill see.
<ikonia> flywuya: what are you talking about ?
<donica> hi , I should install a webcam drivers logitech 900 pro.Can anyone help me. Thanks
<BluesKaj> ikonia, well ,dunno if that makes me feel any better , unless we can come up with a solution . Id hate to have spend money for another device just in case there is an answer.
<Phineas> guys my sound is dissorintated and low pitched on some things but not others
<ikonia> !webcam > donica
<ubottu> donica, please see my private message
<Phineas> guys my sound is dissorintated and low pitched on some things but not others
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I feel the pain, I used to use an all in wonder a long time ago when support was worse, there was a suggestion with the other guy that the TV stuff was a bug in the ubuntu build of mplayer,
<Phineas> any idead
<Phineas> ideas
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: also maybe a media problem
<Phineas> yes no/
<flywuya> -,- hello everyone .I can say only is: my English is very poor~ cry...
<donica> ubottu- ikonia  ---- I like to see the private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntuisloved> I'm running into a problem with resume from a laptop where my wifi keeps asking for the WPA key ? I've searched the net and launchpad but to no avail ... is there any service i can restart to resolve this?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, aha , thanks , maybe Ill try some other app ...I have been trying various things like cinelerra , even vlc etc but no luck so far
<Phineas> guys my sound is dissorintated and low pitched on some things but not others, what is going on
<BluesKaj> !patience | Phineas
<ubottu> Phineas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xukun> how can I copy my authorized_key to root so I can login as root from remote?
<evilbug> my friend just made an ubuntu 10.10 install dvd and trying to boot it off of a win7 comp. the problem is the disc is recognized at boot and jumps straight into windows. could this be a bios issue?
<ubuntuisloved> xukun, search google for ssh keys
<ubuntuisloved> xukun, you basically need to create the ssh keygen key in /root/.ssh directory then copy your id_dsa.pub to the remote host in it's .ssh directory
<donica> ubottu What does your private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eni> anyone can help me with metasploit?
<Eni> in backtrack4 R1
<Eni> ?
<BluesKaj> evilbug, did your friend check the md5 sum on the dvd ..the problem may be witht the cdrom not reading the dvd and defaulting to the next boot device .
<JohnoP> yo anyone know how to structure a find command to simply out put the file names of the files in a folder. Rather then the whole file path?
<ikonia> Eni: try the #backtrack-linux channel
<eZet> evilbug: Most likely a bios 'feature', not an issue. If it's a newer mainboard there'll be a button you can press for 'boot options', where you can select your boot device.
<siropio> hello, does Kindle 3 support PDF files natively or do i have to convert some other file to make a PDF?
<evilbug> eZet: yeah. the issue is i'm doing this remotely and he doesn't know what i'm talking about :( i'll try. seems like a bios issue.
<evilbug> BluesKaj: the dvd is fine.
<ikonia> siropio: errrr kindle the amazon device ?
<BluesKaj> evilbug, have you tried it on another pc ?
<eZet> evilbug: Most likely F8, F10 or F12. If there's no such option, you'll have to enter the bios and prioritize booting from dvd over hdd.
<Kingsy> anyone around familiar with samba with ubuntu?
<siropio> ikonia, yes i know i am offtopic :P
<vic20gmr> banker247, i have to go pick some food up today, forgot about that, my ride is supposed to be leaving around 30mins from now, andim still waiting on my apt to finish, as soon as i can ill get the info for you, and report back
<evilbug> BluesKaj: trying it right now but seems to be a bios issue since his other ubuntu computer recognizes it as a package disc.
<ikonia> siropio: ok,
<vic20gmr> banker247, also my wifi isnt exactly a bastion of reliability, so if it lookslike ive left, its just the wifi failing/dropping my connection, in which case ill return and let you know what i come up with
<Phineas> fixed it
<evilbug> eZet: yeah, this is more pebkac on his end :) i'm trying to have him understand what i'm saying.
<BluesKaj> evilbug, yes but will it boot on the other pc ?
<donica> Thanks to all  Very  Very kind
<Sensiva> Hello all, How can I transcode arabic subtitles into avi files ?
<evilbug> BluesKaj: trying it right now, gonna confirm in a minute.
<BluesKaj> evilbug, ok
<evilbug> BluesKaj: i'm doing this over skype so it takes a bit :)
<unperson> Hi.  I have a repository with subdirectories.  I want to have the same exact file appear in two subdirectories.  Ordinarily I'd just make a hard link.  Should I do that an tell the repo to track the new hard link as well, or is there a different way to do this correctly?
<unperson> shoot.  sorry, wrong channel
<ubuntu> hi, when i want to start my existing ubuntu the computer says "boot error" on a black screen. anyone knows this?
<evilbug> BluesKaj, eZet: the disc works. i have to go into the bios of the other computer.
<BluesKaj> evilbug, ok , I guess the boot sequence needs to be changed
<eZet> Try having him spam ESC and look for a reference to 'boot options' or similar during boot.
<eZet> BluesKaj: Most likely some F-combination, saves you the hassle of explaining the bios to him :)
<AmberJ> Hello
<CooKieMonster> why my browser keep asking me to install flash player when i already installed it
<AmberJ> Is there a way to disable notification messages in ubuntu 10.10? Like we get "eth0 disconnected" or pidgin tray notifications?
<eZet> AmberJ: Remove the applet from the panel alltogether.
<JohnoP> yo anyone know how to structure a find command to simply out put the file names of the files in a folder. Rather then the whole file path?
<Rommy> Hi.
<navigatrice37> hello
<CooKieMonster_> why my browser keep asking me to install flash player when i already installed it
<bluemountaiin> hello i am newbie in ubuntu i want to connect to internet via usb wireless modem can anyone help plz??
<vic20gmr> i have run some commands in term using sudo, i didnt put -s after it, but how can i make sure there are no privelage elevations in effect?
<vic20gmr> im having troubles getting assaultcube svn to run
<luser> hello
<Rommy> Hello
<Kingsy> can anyone in here offer any samba support with ubuntu?
<luser> is there a way in ubuntu 8.04 to change session type per user?
<luser> like gnome for one user and another for other user?
<evilbug> BluesKaj: apparently f8, f10, or f12 doesn't work.
<luser> i would like only one program to be invoked when certain user logs in
<bluemountaiin> hello how can i install usb modem on ubuntu??
<luser> no GNOME no wm nothing
<Rommy> Hi?
<luser> so any ideas?
<BluesKaj> evilbug, have you tried entering the BIOS before ? ...I have to ask
<luser> ?
<Jab1> Hello.
<Bruce_Wayne> What is the keyboard shortcut for pasting selection in ubuntu? NOTE: I'm not asking for ctrl+v or Shift+Ins
<evilbug> BluesKaj: like i said, i'm doing this remotely and all i can do is give instructions. my buddy tells me that those 3 keys don't work when they're pressed at boot. and he also tells me there's no splash at first boot so he can't see what "f" key is rquired to enter the bios.
<Bruce_Wayne> In another words, what is the keyboard shortcut for pasting the x11 clipbord content.
<Bruce_Wayne> Anyone?
<karlo94> what pastebin's exist?
<CooKieMonster_> just how hard it is to install flash player in ubuntu ?
<Bruce_Wayne> karlo94: What do you mean?
<BluesKaj> evilbug, usually the BIOS requires f1 or f2 in my experience some also will open with f10
<vic20gmr> banker247, may i ask what your trying to accomplish? im still waiting on my get apt to finish, but mabe i can still help some other way? and/or someone else can help if they know more
<karlo94> websites for pasting larger codes, or text.. etc
<Weapon_X> anyone know how to use terminal server client
<luser> well
<Weapon_X> Does any one know how to connect ubuntu to a windows machince,  Im in a differnet state my dad downloaded vnc for windows and I cant connect to his pc
<ubuntu_> hi all, I tried upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 => 10.10, and now when I'm booting, it keeps stalling at the Ubuntu Splash screen.....if I Escape out of the splash screen, it seems like it is stalling at a some power-battery check or something
<ubuntu_> any suggestions?
<evilbug> BluesKaj: f2 worked this time around.
<Weapon_X> yea upgrading always gives issues
<tecnico> Weapon_X: rdesktop
<Bruce_Wayne> Weapon_X: Try samba
<jenny> anyone here?
<Weapon_X> Bruce_Wayne, but I am in a differnt state
<ubuntu_> my thoughts were to Install 10.10 from CD, some I'm in an old (8.x) Ubuntu LiveCD now...but how do I ejecty it to burn an ISO file?
<ded`> How do I disable Ctl-alt-backspace? I.e. PREVENT it from killing X server?
<Weapon_X> do I have to do anyhting else to get it to connecgt
<Weapon_X> or just download
<ikonia> jenny: there are 1400+ people idleing
<luser> this is useless
<tecnico> Weapon_X: he needs to enable terminal services and you need to allow port 3389 through his home router.
 * BluesKaj wonders if those IM clients list nicks
<Weapon_X> tecnico, what would htat program do
<Weapon_X> ahhh
<evilbug> BluesKaj: i'm in the bios now and things seem to look in order.
<ubuntu_> anyone?
<Filimon> How enable file sharing on Xubuntu?
<tecnico> Weapon_X: or he could SSH to your machine (ssh -L3389:127.0.0.1:3389 your.linux.machine -pPORT) and you'd rdesktop to 127.0.0.1:3389
<ikonia> ubuntu_: anyone what ?
<BluesKaj> evilbug, make sure the cdrom is the first device in the boot order
<Weapon_X> it says on local network
<Weapon_X> he is not on my network
<tecnico> Weapon_X: so?
<ubuntu_> ikonia: (a) I upgraded 10.04 => 10.10, it now stalls at Ubuntu boot screen...if I escape out, I see it is stalling after checking battery power level or something like that
<Weapon_X> ok found something
<ubuntu_> ikonia: (b) So how do I fix that? ; (c) Or alternatively, I'm d/l-ing 10.10 LiveCD now to install fresh, but I'll have no way to boot the damn thing if I can't eject my current LiveCD and burn 10.10 LiveCD
<Rommy> hi
<Weapon_X> so the only way is if I get him to change the firewall settings
<Weapon_X> I would have figured that program would have disabled that port if possible
<Rommy> hi
<ikonia> ubuntu_: no idea without working it through
<tecnico> Weapon_X: rdesktop is a terminal services client. It shows the desktop as if you were there. It'd lock the screen for your Dad while you are conneted. If you want to share the screen so he sees what you do, then you can use VNC
<Weapon_X> tecnico, ok cool
<v_v> !rdesktop
<Su> I'm currently running Koala on my laptop. Is there a way through the update manager to SKIP the LTS release and go straight to 10.10? LTS makes my system unbootable.
<Weapon_X> so now I just have to gudie him to open that port
<Weapon_X> right?
<Weapon_X> if I use rdesktop, does he need a program to install
<tecnico> Weapon_X: the SSH example I gave you was so that he would connect to your machine with a  local forward tunnel.. so you are tunneling all RDP protocol through the SSH connetion and don't have to open any incoming port on his router
<ubuntu_> ikonia: in that case, any idea how to eject this damn LiveCD?
<Weapon_X> ok cool so I would just use ssh and then his IP?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you can't eject it while it's running
<tecnico> Weapon_X: he needs to go to MyPC somewhere and allow People to connect to his desktop....  let me check where that it
<ubuntu_> god damnit
<tecnico> Weapon_X: not you. He is the one that would SSH into your machine
<ubuntu_> I know there was a way to load the entire LiveCD into RAM, then u could eject
<tecnico> Weapon_X: and you'd use the local forward tunnel to then connect back
<ikonia> ubuntu_: there isn't
<ubuntu_> god damnit
<Gnea> !language | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tecnico> Weapon_X: he needs to go to MyComputer->Remote->Allow users to remotely connet
<ded`> Anyone know how to prevent Ctl-Alt-Backspace from killing the X server?
<ubuntu_> I remember there was some way to boot LiveCD so you could eject it
<Gnea> ubuntu_: the thing is, it *can* be done, it just hasn't been done
<Weapon_X> ok give me a sec
<ubuntu_> Gnea: you're wrong....I remember doing this years ago
<Gnea> ubuntu_: am I? URL or it didn't happen.
<ubuntu_> Gnea: there is some boot option on the CD that loads the entire hing into RAM,
<ubuntu_> Gnea: that's why I'm freakin' asking here! IF  I could find the URL, I wouldn't be here!
<smw> ded`, it doesn't kill xserver...
<Gnea> ubuntu_: well if you don't have proof to back your claim up, do NOT tell me I'm wrong!
<otak> ubuntu_: I believe you can do that with slax or puppy if you want to burn a cd but it depends on your ram
<smw> ded`, I though they disabled ctrl+alt+backspace
<ubuntu_> Gnea: proof is hat I did it years ago
<smw> ded`, I am going to try it
<ded`> smw, try it
<ubuntu_> 8GB of RAM
<Guest80214> used pidgin for icq and msn. stopped working for me. A want an easy graphical messenger with icq... any recomendation? Kapote?
<smw> ded`, not working
<Gnea> ubuntu_: doubtful that you did it with an Ubuntu livecd, which is the point of contention here.
<Su> ubuntu_: Then you were right years ago. Gnea is asking you to prove it NOW.
<bindi> ubuntu_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM this?
<ded`> smw, don't believe you :)
<Gnea> ubuntu_: are you sure you're not thinking of knoppix or something similar?
<tecnico> Weapon_X: he could use Putty to SSH into you and open the tunnel.  Putty->Hostname(your IP),  Port->(your SSH port. 22 by default), SSH->Tunnels->Add new fw port->Source Port (3389), Destination->127.0.0.1:3389, Local, Auto. Click Add, then connect.  He'll need a username and pwd to login to your machine. It can be any user.   Then you'd rdesktop 127.0.0.1:3389
<Datz> Guest80214: you might stop in #pidgin and try to see if you can get pidgin working for you again.
<ubuntu_> Gnea: hmm, arg, u may be right...I can't be sure it was Ubuntu LiveCD
<Guest80214> Datz: sure but fun trying something new as well.. Any tips?
<ubuntu_> arg, this upgrade has sucked
<ubuntu_> in that event, know how to make a bootable USB from Kubuntu?
<ded`> smw, in any case, it obviously does for me, otherwise I wouldn't be asking.
<Gnea> !usb | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ded`> smw, so I'm not sure how you thought your reply would help?
<ActionParsnip> Guest80214: could try the pidgin ppa
<dar__> hi everybody, i am looking for a cryptsetup guru :) in fact i m trying to use a passphrase alread set with luksFormat with luksAddKey to set a new one but no way to do this operation as characters in key-file are not recognized as a passphrase :(
<ericenns> I set a users password to expire at next login in AD and I get the user to try and ssh into a ubuntu machine and it just says permission denied I want them to be able to log in and change there password immediately
<MagicJ> how do I change the screens that show while Ubuntu is booting?
<evilbug> BluesKaj: so i've made "cdrom" be the first option but the disc still won't boot.
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: there are plymouth themes in the repo, theres a deb for the ubuntu sunrise theme on gnome-loog.org
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<evilbug> ActionParsnip: i did not but the disc boots fine on another computer.
<MagicJ> ty ActionParsnip but what I really meant, and should have been more clear, "how do I set my own?"
<Rommy> hi
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-sunrise-plymouth-theme-adds-awe-to-boot-time/
<Rommy> hi
<Guest80214> ActionParsnip: sure could... But like to try something else then pidgin... I guess its not that big diffrence?   Added Kopete now... Any other good suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: try F12 at boot, should give you a 1 time boot selecter, choose CD
<MagicJ> ty ActionParsnip - now looking at that
<ActionParsnip> !irc | Guest80214
<ubottu> Guest80214: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<evilbug> ActionParsnip: f12 doesn't work either.
<Gnea> ubuntu_: perhaps it was Puppy Linux?
<ubuntu_> ok, whew, K3B recognized my USB CD-writing drive even though it doesn't show up in the KDE file-browser
<ubuntu_> Gnea: I think it might've been Gentoo
<mama_> necesito ayuda instale el apache con todas sus dependencias y tambien mysql, configure todo tal como lo explican en este post http://taringa.net/posts/linux/8079927/Como-armar-un-servidor-de-streaming-de-audio-en-una-EEEpc.html ypero cuando me pide user y pass no me acepta la contraseña, dice que esta incorrecta, alguin me puede ayudar porfavor
<ActionParsnip> evilbug: try setting CDROM as ALL bootable devices (if possible)
<ubuntu_> Gnea: sorry about snapping, I've just been spazzing out a little bit because it seemed like I was in a hole of no return
<Gnea> ubuntu_: lol? gentoo is a decent-sized distro and tends to involve a lot of compiling
<Rommy> hi
<Gnea> ubuntu_: it's cool, glad you were able to find a way out of it
<ubuntu_> Gnea: well, Gentoo and Ubuntu are the only distros I've used
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: well, a whole lot of watching the compile ;)
<nightcracker> I have an issue with pidgin when trying to connect to MSN: Unable to validate certificate omega.contacts.msn.com
<IdleOne> !es | mama_
<Gnea> ubuntu_: www.distrowatch.com ftw
<ubottu> mama_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: haha yeah
<ubuntu_> when I install Ubuntu 10.10 from LiveCD, I"ll be able to keep my account settings & users, right, as I ave a separate /home partition?
<mama_> I need help installing Apache with all its dependencies and also mysql, set up everything as explained in this post http://taringa.net/posts/linux/8079927/Como-armar-un-servidor-de-streaming-de- audio-in-a-EEEpc.html Yper when she asks me user and pass me not accepting the password, says that is incorrect, please help me alguine (GOOGLE TRANSLATE)
<melvster> anyone know if i can find out if a filesystem is ext2 or ext3 using the command line?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: you can do the same as emerge with apt-build in ubuntu
<Gnea> ubuntu_: pretty much
<ActionParsnip> melvster: sudo parted -l
<melvster> thanks!
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip: I am missing something here - on the URL that you sent me I do not see how to set my own at all
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: nifty, will have to keep that in mind, makes a lot more sense than having a compile farm
<ubuntu_> Gnea: so all data will be intact, and I should be able to re-get prog settings from /home...I also have a ~/bin under my main user for custom software, that should also be good too, provided I reinstall necessary deps?
<Guest80214> ActionParsnip: i dont follow the rules or what was that about?
<Gnea> ubuntu_: do you mean to say that you're upgrading your current installation to 10.10 or you're going to use the livecd to do it?
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: there is a link to gnome-look where there is a deb to install the splash
<MagicJ> Ty ActionParsnip I will check that - brb
<ActionParsnip> Guest80214: there is a link in ubottu's factoid to a list of irc clients you can try....
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: can help with wine if its running badly
<W3ird_N3rd> is it possible to download older wine versions from the ubuntu-wine ppa?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: hm? apt-build?
<Guest80214> ActionParsnip: icq and msn clients we where talking about... Xchat gnome does its job even though i got other pure irc clients
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: http://polishlinux.org/linux/debian/apt-build-optimize-debian/
<ubuntu_> Gnea: I had 10.04 and stupidly upgraded to 10.10...ran into some error trying to do it, workaround said o remove x11-something, w/c removed almost everything else...then had to upgrade from termiinal window (still in GUI, stayed in RAM). Seemed to reinstall everything. Then had to reboot. Reboot stalls after checking battery state (this is what is happening "behind the scenes" when the Ubuntu boot thingy is flashing)
<ActionParsnip> Guest80214: oh i thought you said irc
<ActionParsnip> !icq
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<nightcracker> I have an issue with pidgin when trying to connect to MSN: Unable to validate certificate omega.contacts.msn.com
<ubuntu_> Gnea: so then I booted Ubuntu 9.04 liveCD, which for some reason gave ugly artifacts in KDE / X on my 30in LCD...so tried 8.10 LiveCD which is working ok one booted
<Guest80214> ActionParsnip: ive installed Kopete and it seems to to work fine...
<ivaninsect> test hello
<ubuntu_> I'm gonna try rebooting and noting the error at the stall out point
<Guest80214> nightcracker: me 2 but tryed kopete now instead. works just fine this far.
<nightcracker> @guestblablablaa: I need GFire
<nightcracker> thats better ;)
<ActionParsnip> Guest80214: if it ain't broke ;)
<egsome> How to make fonts in Java applications smaller ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest80214: for msn there's emesene and amsn
<HRPufnstuf> I everyone is so happy w/ Ubuntu Linux - why so many problems?
<ActionParsnip> HRPufnstuf: different hardware and different configurations cause issues
<Su> HRPufnstuf: Because most people who are happy with their software are busy using it rather than talking about it.
<ikonia> HRPufnstuf: ?
<Guest80214> nightcracker: /j #pidgin
<nightcracker> @HRPufnstuf: Because we live in a microsoft world
<ubuntu_> I'll be back soon in 10.10 LiveCD and a detailed error report
<ikonia> nightcracker: please don't talk nonsense
<HRPufnstuf> I grew up on M$ and Linux - and I don't have any problems - it kinda works right out of the box
<nightcracker> @ikonia: I'm not ;) A little fun/windows bashing can't hurt can it?
<ikonia> nightcracker: please don't
<andy12345> hi, there is no way I can connect to internet from ubuntu, so I want to install my wifi drivers, I downloaded the wifi drivers for linux, what is the command to install them?
<ikonia> !wifi > andy12345
<ubottu> andy12345, please see my private message
<stellarnight> Speaking of wifi, I need someone to throw some ideas at me on how to get mine working. I've been trying for a few days now.
<andy12345> @ikonia Thank you I went through it, but I woul really like to know the "command" to use in terminal to install any packages downloaded, but when offline
 * DASPRiD throws peanuts at stellarnight 
<stellarnight> Lol
<HRPufnstuf> was just playing - and I am happy with Ubuntu Linux myself - and really have no prob's and I'm on a 2001 box
<DASPRiD> andy12345, packages are installed with dpkg -i package.deb
<stellarnight> andy12345: The command depends on the computer.
<theshadow> Question in Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition what happened to ALT+F2?
<DASPRiD> stellarnight, andy12345: and how the driver was packaged
<andy12345> .tarz.gz something
<andy12345> I will extract it first
<andy12345> right?
<DASPRiD> right
<stellarnight> That's right.
<hagus> I have a machine with 160Gb hard drive.  It runs windows xp and connects with the internet.  I want to delete everything and install ubuntu10.10 instead.  However, whilst windows can find my wireless network - ubuntu does not seem to be able to.  I have selected to enable networks.  However, it does not even scan for wireless networks in my vicinity!  Any idea how I can enable network so that it connects to my wifi ?
<andy12345> @DASPRiD Thank You very much hope you have a nice day
<DASPRiD> andy12345, if there's a configure file in it, the usual tripple may be enough: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<stellarnight> hagus: That's my problem!
<DASPRiD> stellarnight, learn to share! :PO
<hagus> I am trying to install from the install icon.  Glad that I am not alone, stellarnight - but sorry that you should be struggling too :)
<dewey_> could someone tell me if I could run a upstart script without sudo?
<Remarc1> I have installed Maverick ubuntu 10.10 and I have sound problem, actually it doens't work. Has anybody has a solution for this problem?
<andy12345> @DASPRiD, if there is a configure file then after "opening terminal in that folder" and running ./configure && make && sudo make install should do it?
<stellarnight> hagus: Ubuntu says that everything should be in working order and I've tried anything I've found in doc pages but still nothing.
<B-r00t> Remarc1: try killall pulseaudio
<DASPRiD> andy12345, probably
<Remarc1> ok I try
<hagus> When my install begins, it tells me that my network is not enabled.
<wn1zid> just stepped in to say happy turkey day to all.
<andy12345> @DASPRiD, actually I have a lot of problems but you just sorted one of them and I can't express my gratitude in word/chat :P
<kotelete> hi
<hagus> When I click the little icon at the top right hand corner of the screen, I ask it to enable network - it becomes ticked but that's as far as it goes.
<DASPRiD> andy12345, just express it in cookies :)
<stellarnight> hagus: Likewise. What I *think* it is is a problem with conflicting blacklisting or wireless driver.
<kotelete> is there a paket named google earth for maverick?
<andy12345> DASPRiD, 80% of those will get solved once I get net :D
<stellarnight> hagus: But I can't figure out how to change the blacklist files. Even sudo won't let me.
<andy12345> @DASPRiD, ty again and enjoy your day or night or w/e time zone your in :P
<DASPRiD> andy12345, thanks, you too
<dewey_> does someone know how to run a upstart script (/etc/init/script.conf) without sudo?
<stellarnight> hagus: blacklistin *for....
<DASPRiD> dewey_, do commands within the upstart script require root privileges?
<masterjail> hi! can you connect with pidgin or empathy using a msn account? :S
<hagus> When I look at my control panel for the router, the MAC number of the ubuntu computer shows up.
<dewey_> DASPRiD: no, they can run as $USER, I've chown the file to $USER but I'm getting the following error
<hagus> So, the fault must be at the ubuntu end of things.
<dewey_> start: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<dewey_> DASPRiD: so the /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket needs a chown for the user as well?
<jdimatteo> masterjail: yes
<masterjail> jdimatteo: do you know if microsoft changed the msn protocol or something? :S
<prasoon> i have a problem with my ubuntu can any one help me
<artsi> hello
<stellarnight> hagus: Yeah, I tried two other usb wireless cards and tethering my iPhone two different ways and nothing worked. The only program that seemed to acknowledge that I had a wireless card was Wifi Radar and it only worked with a USB wifi card AND I still couldn't connect, but I could see AP's around me.
<hagus> My network symbol shows a red "!" and when I click on it, it goes on about VPN.
<stellarnight> hagus: What brand of computer are you running it on?
<hagus> medion
<hagus> However, I have had ubuntu on a medion before.
<stellarnight> What is your wireless card vendor?
<hagus> need to go n check
<stellarnight> I've had Ubuntu on mine as well, previous version. I'm pretty sure wireless worked then.
<hagus> creatix ?
<hagus> It keeps telling me that my network is disabled and that I am offline.
<prasoon> i have ubuntu on my laptop along with kbuntu and win xp... i was trying to change the panel settings when i accidentally put 2 panels on the same location and all  my panels auto hide and when i log it it just freezes  PLEASE PLEASE help me
<stellarnight> Weird, I've never heard of that brand. Have you check the ubuntu docs online to see if it is listed?
<ActionParsnip> hagus: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you will see the chip used, the make / model is moot.
<jdimatteo> masterjail: no, why would you think that?  I just logged into an msn account with Pidgin with no problem
<jdimatteo> masterjail: have you tried connecting to an MSN account with Pidgin?
<jdimatteo> my wifi network seems insanely slow.  anybody know of good tools to measure latency and packet loss to my wireless router?  is ping really the best thing we have got?
<FloodBot3> jdimatteo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> hagus: you can use the chip make / model to find guides
<Kingsy> ok, whats going on here, if I share a usb drive on my ubuntu pc (all privs including guest access) then if I try to view that drive from another pc... it comes up with an error.. umm it says "opening pthek" for ages and then unable to mount location error
<Kingsy> anyone seen this before?
<ActionParsnip> jdimatteo: i suggest you reboot then run: dmesg | less     read through to see when the wireless is detected, it may need a firmware file
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: how are you sharing the folder
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: I just right cliekd and went down to sharing options
<kjcole> Are the affects of chattr cached?   I cannot delete a file that I own in a writeable directory... http://paste.ubuntu.com/536390/
<Acs> hello
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: ok so you are using samba
<greenmang0_> stellarnight: did you try commad line method for wifi?
<Kingsy> yea
<Acs> I am using grep with these parameters -P -o "prop1=(\d+)&amp;prop2=(\d+)"
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: if you run: smbtree on the client, do you see the share?
<Acs> is it posible to just return the contents of the two (\d+)
<jdimatteo> ActionParsnip: how do I identify the line in dmesg for networking?
<greenmang0_> stellarnight: i am configuring wifi through command line
<greenmang0_> stellarnight: s/i am/i mean
<aeon-ltd> anyone know what this is in ncmpcpp? (well it looks like ncmpcpp anyway) http://ompldr.org/vNmFobw
<prasoon> i have ubuntu on my laptop along with kbuntu and win xp... i was trying to change the panel settings when i accidentally put 2 panels on the same location and all  my panels auto hide and when i log it it just freezes  PLEASE PLEASE help me
<jdimatteo> ActionParsnip: ok, I see a bunch of eth0 lines that I believe refer to my wifi, but I don't really know what it means
<jdimatteo> is 5% packet loss and an average round trip ping time of 521 ms normal for a home 802.11g network?
<cdm10> jdimatteo: No. No it is not.
<jdimatteo> cdm10: thanks for verifying.  It does seem ridiculously slow
<cdm10> jdimatteo: does that happen even when you're close to the router?
<ActionParsnip> jdimatteo: keep reading, its fairly english
<jdimatteo> cdm10: I am sitting within arms reach of the router
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | prasoon
<ubottu> prasoon: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<greenmang0_> prasoon: i just tried adding panel over panel
<cdm10> jdimatteo: yuck.. is that pinging the router or pingnig something else on the network?
<jdimatteo> cdm10: pinging the router
<shadowblade> Can someone help me figure out how to get the monitor connected to the VGA port on my laptop to use the correct resolution? It's a Dell e1505, nvidia drivers are installed.
<jdimatteo> do Linksys Wireless-G routers generally suck?  (it is a WRT54G)
<prasoon> i am sorry i cant do any thing after i log in it will show just my desktop with icons any shortcutsor can i do that in my kbuntu
<ikonia> jdimatteo: nothing to do with ubuntu
<cdm10> jdimatteo: No, they don't... I had one and it was great. Is it the same from any other computer on the network? If it's just on a machine running Ubuntu, it could be a driver issue.
<jdimatteo> cdm10: it is just the Ubuntu machine.  e.g. my Mac pinging the router shows 0% packet loss and a round trip average of 29ms
<kjcole> prasoon:  If you press CTRL-ALT-F1 , you may be able to get to a shell where you can work.
<cdm10> jdimatteo: what kind of NIC is in the machine?
<airtonix> noob question about eclipse : how to change the tooltip background colour here : http://imagebin.org/124844 (changing my system > preferences > appearance > theme > customise > colours > tooltips color, doesn't seem to affect it)
<jdimatteo> cdm10: can you please explain how to find the NIC?
<kjcole> prasoon: (and then follow the directions provided by ActionParsnip).
<ActionParsnip> jdimatteo: ive deployed a few, they arent bad. Probably the settings in the wifi
<jdimatteo> ActionParsnip: thanks for the heads up
<airtonix> jdimatteo, NIC is an acronym for : Network Interface Card
<cdm10> jdimatteo: the NIC is the network card, what kind of network card do you have?
<cdm10> jdimatteo: If you don't know, I can help you find what it is.
<littlejoey> !lshw
<jdimatteo> cdm10: I don't know.  some intel PCI Express thingie I think... please help me find what it is
<cdm10> littlejoey: gesundheit
<cdm10> jdimatteo: Littlejoey has it right, although ubotu appears to be MIA at the moment... open a terminal, run "sudo lshw | less", and scroll through until you find your network adapter
<kjcole> Any thoughts on why I cannot delete a file I own?  I had set the immutable, but then unset it later.  It currently shows it to be "mutable".  http://paste.ubuntu.com/536390/
<bakra> is there a way to fsck an ecryptfs volume?
<prasoon> ok i will try and come back here
<ZykoticK9_> kjcole, add write support in order to delete
<cdm10> bakra: the decrypted device should be under /dev/mapper/something-or-other, you can fsck that.
<OltreIrc`24281> ciaoo
<OltreIrc`24281> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kjcole> sudo chmod 755 installNC.sh
<jg47hm> guys how to use ftp tool with terminate???
<kjcole> [sudo] password for kjcole:
<ZykoticK9_> kjcole, "chmod +w installNC.sh" then try to delete
<kjcole> chmod: changing permissions of `installNC.sh': Operation not permitted
<cdm10> I've just noticed that OO's default font in Maverick is about 90% gray, not full black, and I've been handing in washed-out assignments for several months. Seriously, Ubuntu?
<littlejoey> try sudo chmod +w installNC.sh
<ZykoticK9_> kjcole, do you have permissions on the directory that installNC.sh is in?
<bakra> cdm10: er..nope, doesn't show up in /dev/mapper 8-|
<jdimatteo> cdm10: thanks for bearing with me.  *-network; description: Wireless interface; product: BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller; vendor: Broadcom Corporation...
<cdm10> jdimatteo: hmm, I have one of those, and I don't have any latency issues..
<littlejoey> jdimatteo: did you install the right driver for it?
<kjcole> ZykoticK9 and littlejoey, tried with and without sudo... No joy.  Permissions on the directory are fine.
<ZykoticK9_> kjcole, sorry I don't know then.  best of luck.
<cdm10> Anyone have any ideas on how to change the default font color in OpenOffice?
<jdimatteo> littlejoey: given what is happening, probably not
<kjcole> ls -al
<kjcole> total 20
<kjcole> drwxr-xr-x 2 kjcole kjcole 4096 2010-11-25 12:47 .
<kjcole> drwxr-xr-x 3 kjcole kjcole 4096 2010-11-25 12:47 ..
<kjcole> -r-xr-xr-x 1 kjcole kjcole  718 2010-11-25 10:30 installNC.sh
<FloodBot1> kjcole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<B-r00t> kjcole: sudo chmod a+wrx -R -v installNC.sh
<zylar> hello i have a q, i want to edit my multi boot list, everywhere i read i have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but its not there. did u move it somewhere els?
<ZykoticK9_> !grub2 | zylar
<ubottu> zylar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> !grub2 | zylar
<zylar> ty
<kjcole> B-r00t same result.  No permission to change.
<littlejoey> jdimatteo: yeah it's a bit tricky the first time but there is a page to help you install your driver, let me find it hang on
<quiescens> the solution to everything isn't automatically "sudo chmod"
<quiescens> lol
<jdimatteo> littlejoey: thanks, I appreciate your help.  I'm not used to installing drivers, but I'm happy to read good documentation explaining how
<B-r00t> kjcole: login as root : sudo -i : chmod a+wrx -R -v installNC.sh
<quiescens> if it was a basic
<cdm10> jdimatteo: quite honestly, Ubuntu SHOULD come with the right driver for broadcom chipsets... it worked on mine.
 * quiescens sighs
<cdm10> jdimatteo: can you check System>Admin>Additional Drivers?
<killguta> How do I force monitor resolution without a graphics card? :(
<kjcole> B-r00t http://paste.ubuntu.com/536397/
<MagicJ> cdm10 - I believe that you need to plug into a wired port one time so that ubuntu can get those drivers.  This at least has been my experience with 10.4
<user> luky
<jdimatteo> cdm10: "Proprietary drivers are being used to make this computer work...Broadcom STA wireless driver...Tested by the Ubuntu developers...This driver is activated and currently in use
<cdm10> MagicJ: His system connects, though.. it's just slow.
<littlejoey> interesting
<cdm10> jdimatteo: Do you have any other OS on that system?
<littlejoey> jdimatteo can you connect to other wireless networks?
<ActionParsnip> killguta: could use xrandr
<cdm10> jdimatteo: also, jsut to rule out some weird temporary router thing, have you tried power-cycling the router?
<jdimatteo> cdm10: no, I did a clean install of Ubuntu 10.10.  However, I do have a bunch of virtualization stuff installed which I assume has nothing to do with the issues I'm seeing
<cdm10> jdimatteo: not that I can think of..
<killguta> ActionParsnip: xrandr allows me only 2 resolutions, 800x600 and 640x480
<ActionParsnip> killguta: you can add resolutions too
<cdm10> killguta: What's wrong with 800x600? In my day.... :P
<killguta> ActionParsnip: How? Would you help me?
<jdimatteo> cdm10: I haven't tried power cycling the router yet...  this seems like a persistent issue across power cycling though, and keep in mind that my Mac isn't having any latency issues
<Pricey> Anyone else unable to connect to msn via empathy?
<planedriver> is graphics flickering while running games on ubuntu a known issue (ATI graphics card)?
<ActionParsnip> killguta: there are examples online as well as: man xrandr
<littlejoey> jdimatteo: what is the encryption? is it wpa? I remember I used to have problems with those
<killguta> Tried google, but I can't find anything that works
<cdm10> jdimatteo: I'm quite out of ideas at the moment... actually, there's a second driver for broadcom devices, called b43... there may be information on the wiki on how to install it.
<navpq> Hi all
<cdm10> !broadcom | jdimatteo
<ubottu> jdimatteo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BluesKaj> !broadcom| jdimatteo
<ActionParsnip> killguta: i found this in about 2 seconds using bing: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<littlejoey> ubottu is quite knowlegeable!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MagicJ> jdimatteo - b43cutter is the usual choice but let the system chose it for you
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | jdimatteo
<ubottu> jdimatteo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jdimatteo> littlejoey: the encryption is WPA/WPA2 -- do you think that could be it?
<littlejoey> jdimatteo: it might be... not sure. Try to set your router to WEP for now if you know how to do that, just to test it
<killguta> ActionParsnip: Bing?! Isn't that spawn of the MicroSoft? :D
<jdimatteo> ok, lots of information, thanks everybody, I'll read this documentation
<BluesKaj> cdm10, din't see your post
<ActionParsnip> killguta: its microsoft's search engine. yes....
<Zack> My 'notification' applet in my tray says i'm connected to my home's wireless connection, but i am unable to load web pages. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Zack: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<littlejoey> Zack: check the modem, cables etc
<Zack> i am on the same wireless connection on a separate laptop talking to you right now
<littlejoey> oh lol
<Zack> when i type ping 8.8.8.8 in terminal it echos the command but doesn't appear to be doing anything..
<littlejoey> Zack: could it be a driver thing?
<Zack> 100% packet loss
<jdimatteo> wow, did ubottu really just parse littlejoey's compliment and respond intelligently?  some bot, lol
<ActionParsnip> Zack: then you aren't connected, or don't have an ip address on the adapter
<ActionParsnip> jdimatteo: ubottu is smart, but not intelligent ;)
<navpq> how to install adobe flash player ?
<cdm10> !flash | navpq
<ubottu> navpq: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zack> all i know is that i am able to connect to the same network with the same laptop on the windows boot and it tells me i am connected in the tray.
<erUSUL> navpq: install flashplugin-instaler
<cdm10> gah, that doc is outdated and painful.
<littlejoey> Zack: what is your card, and what is your driver?
<littlejoey> !lshw
<littlejoey> oh come on ubottu
<Zack> littlejoey - where might i find that information?
<cdm10> it doesn't know lshw
<littlejoey> Zack type sudo lshw | less
<hagus> I have connected to the internet using a wired connection and hopefully, I shall be able to get the wireless to work after installation.
<jg47hm>  guys how to use ftp tool with terminate???
<killguta> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/3rSbugTx
<erUSUL> jg47hm: terminate?
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: what do you want the tool to do?
<Pricey> Anyone else unable to connect to msn via empathy?
<hagus> Thanks for the advice ActionParsnip regarding how to identify my network card.
<jg47hm> <erUSUL> terminal
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<erUSUL> Pricey: i heard MS changed certificates; recently.
<ElNota> Pricey: it works fine for me
 * hagus is using Intersil ISL 3886
<ActionParsnip> killguta: i don't know the syntax dude, all my video cards are bought to work flawlessly
<jg47hm> <ActionParsnip> to tranfer files from a ftp server
<erUSUL> Pricey: there are workaraounds a search in google should help
<killguta> ActionParsnip: The thing is that my graphics card is dead or dying
<ActionParsnip> hagus: if it's usb based you can use: lsusb   and websearch the 8 character hex id to find guides
<erUSUL> jg47hm: i like lftp
<ActionParsnip> killguta: could be causing the issue then
<Zack> PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] ..?
<Colegiance> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> jg47hm: ftp is a terminal command just like in windows
<jg47hm> <erUSUL> what is it lftp?
<littlejoey> ok Zack: in that paragraph, does it say driver: or not?
<killguta> But... Windows can give me a 1280x1024 resolution, even if the card is screwed
<hagus> It's an installed card, ActionParsnip.
<Colegiance> Anyone care to help me with an issue configuring the firefox 4 beta?
<erUSUL> jg47hm: a ftp client for command line
<jg47hm> <ActionParsnip> i know but what im writing next?
<utoona> hey guys, whats a goood virus scanner i could use on a ubuntu live cd. i have a windows machine with a virus
<jg47hm> <erUSUL> ok i ll try it
<LinuxGuy2009> ikonia: I think you were the one I was talking with earlier today about APTonCD discs not working on Lucid? I see what you meant about dynamically mounted CDs now. The system uses /media/<volume-label> format. So I just made a sample disc with APTonCD that just contains GIMP to test out. The discs are labeled by default "APTonCD", so when I insert the disc it gets mounted to "/media/APTonCD". I can add a sources.list entry that reads "de
<Zack> littlejoey: I believe it's PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN that you're looking for?  And the driver version? 2.6.35-23-generic-pae?
<erUSUL> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 319 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Colegiance> Anyone care to help me with an issue configuring the firefox 4 beta?
<hagus> I have found a guide to dealing with the card for Debian - so should be similar, I think (I hope)
<ActionParsnip> Colegiance: if you add the mozilla ppa you can install it using the package system, i recommend you remove it after installing the browser so it doesn't update the other firefox or thunderbird (if you use it)
<littlejoey> Zack: yeah, and are you able to connect to other wireless networks?
<Colegiance> Thanks ActionParsnip
<xangua> Colegiance: try the #firefox channel on freenode or better on mozilla's network
<AzizLight> when I run `sudo apt-get update` I get the following error: http://pastie.org/private/9ljcynmhcy1xc46t6mrxja Does anybody know how I can fix the problem please? (I'm using ubuntu 10.10)
<Zack> littlejoey: there are no other unsecure networks to check that on.
<MGMT> can someone help me with the disable touchpad button on an eeepc1005hab?
<ZykoticK9_> MGMT, does FNT+F3 work?
<littlejoey> Zack: try in a terminal: sudo pkill nm-applet, followed by nm-applet (this restarts nm-applet)
<LinuxGuy2009> ikonia: However if I dont have the disc in the system and try to install GIMP from it to test, it doesnt ask me to insert any discs like it used to so it just throws an error that the folder isnt found, of course thats cause the disc wasnt in the system and didnt get dynamically mounted. So how can I get it to work correctly and tell me which APTonCD disc to insert? Do I need to manually make a fstab entry so they dont get mounted dynami
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight:
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com DB141E2302FDF932
<MGMT> anybody, touchpad disabling help? eh? thank you in advacne
<Zack> littlejoey - done.  and when it returned it showed me the name of the network and said it was connected in a box under the bar.
<ActionParsnip> AzizLight: you added a ppa but not the key
<greenmang0> MGMT: synclient TouchPadOff=1
<littlejoey> Zack: try right-clicking on nm-applet, and look up network information
<elyos> my mysql install just got messed up, i can no longer log in as root, is there some easy ubuntu way of resetting the root password?
<mikeconcepts__> I need help https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+faq/1356 how is this patch applied?
<littlejoey> Zack: I meant connection information
<greenmang0> MGMT: it's a command line solution
<iceroot> elyos: #mysql  there is a tutorial to reset the root-password
<ActionParsnip> elyos: http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mysql-set-change-reset-root-password/
<Zack> littlejoey- Interface: 802.11WiFi; Hardware Access: my mac address, i believe? Driver: iwlagn; Speed: 54Mb/s; Security: WEP and then my ip, DNSs etc are listed below.
<MGMT> greenmang0 doesnt do anything
<MGMT> i tried that earlier
<greenmang0> MGMT: works for me
<MGMT> im looking for a "use the button thats supposed to disable it" comand
<littlejoey> Zack: ok it is time to use google, let's see what I can find (but I'll be back in a few minutes)
<Zack> alright. thank you.
<MGMT> greenmang0 did you edit it in xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> elyos: all i did was websearch. I have no experience of sql at all...
<AzizLight> ActionParsnip, thanks, that fixed the problem :)
<greenmang0> MGMT: the synclient binary is provided by  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package
<OY1R> is it ok for me to remove all the items that Computer Janitor has marked ?
<greenmang0> MGMT: i don't have xorg.conf
<greenmang0> MGMT: you will have to enable SHMConfig
<MagicJ> ActionParsnip - ty so much the link that you gave me did give me how to make my own screens, or at least guided me enough that I worked it out
<ZykoticK9_> greenmang0, if you need/want to create an xorg.conf you can see my notes at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<greenmang0> MGMT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MGMT>  greenmang0 that will make it so i can use the button on my laptop to disable it?
<Zack> littlejoey?
<ActionParsnip> MagicJ: sweet :0
<greenmang0> ZykoticK9_: thanks.... but I guess my system is running happily without it :)
<greenmang0> MGMT: oh ... so you mean the button on your laptop is not able to disable touchpad?
<MGMT> yes, thats exactly what im saying
<MagicJ> so, now my next question - how do I stop some of the user accounts showing on the menu of accounts that comes up to sign on - clearly there is a method because some don't show
<MGMT> the only way ive been able to disable the mousepad is by using a terminal and the comand "sudo modprobe -r psmouse"
<littlejoey> Zack: I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/575492
<Zack> littlejoey, i can't explain it but it just started.. working
<littlejoey> Zack: and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470820
<littlejoey> hahaha
<greenmang0> MGMT: is it a single button or involves the combination... like FunctionKey + DisableTouchPadKey
<Zack> =] but thank you - i very much appreciate your help!
<MGMT> its a button with a picture of a touchpad and a / through it
<littlejoey> Zack: ok but if you experience problems again then look up those links
<MGMT> its not a fn then the button, its just a button like the power button
<Zack> absolutely! thanks!
<greenmang0> MGMT: ok
<greenmang0> MGMT: i don't know ... installing gsynaptics  might help
<MGMT> alright
<mmcji> I need a url with instructions on the proper way to setup nic bonding no ubuntu server 10.10
<oldschool> hi everyone
<mmcji> everything i am finding refers to bonding as done prior to 10.04
<greenmang0> MGMT: well.. i have a file > http://pastebin.com/UsKVXW3L
<MGMT> greenmang0 i think i found the solution with gsynaptics
<greenmang0> MGMT: wow
<MGMT> the button still doesnt work but i found an option that does what i want
<MGMT> i turned off tapping to click
<oldschool> mneptok are you around ?
<MGMT> i program java and the mouse keeps putting the cursor where i dont want it on my netbook
<greenmang0> MGMT: that's good :)
<mix> hello guys !
<MGMT> so i think with tapping turned off it will fix that
<oldschool> hello
<MGMT> greenmang0 thanks alot man, i wouldnt have known to install that
<mix> i need user from ubuntu server, how commands ?:(
<greenmang0> MGMT: np
<greenmang0> mix: what does that mean?
<mix> i need to user from this server !
<mix> example ; unaffiliated/mixx
<airtonix> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vic20gmr> banker247, im back and im getting that info
<greenmang0> mix: ah.. for that you have to make a request on some channel.... i did the same... but don't remember the name of the channel...
<greenmang0> mix: i did it around 3 years ago :)
<erUSUL> mix: ask in #freenode for a free cloak
<mix> register ; mixxez
<mix> or mixx2
<mix> :), no problem:P
<vic20gmr> well banker247 just give ayell when your back
 * hashashin nas
<vitall> good afternoon
<elyos> my mysql install just got messed up, i can no longer log in as root, is there some easy ubuntu way of resetting the root password?
<elyos> it's not just the regular directions, because there's some special ubuntu stuff in the way
<vitall> i'm having problem with ubuntu one some one can help me ?
<ikonia> elyos: no, you have to start the database without grant tables and reset the password that way, it's well documented on the mysql site
<greenmang0> elyos: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<ZykoticK9_> vitall, there is an ubuntuone channel
<vitall> ok thanks
<elyos> ikonia, i cant figure out how to do that with ubuntu, it's not letting me like the instructions say
<ikonia> elyos: there is no special ubuntu stuff to stop you recovering / resetting the password
<ikonia> elyos: what part is failing
<vitall> i didn't founded
<elyos> /etc/init.d/mysql start --skip-grant-tables   is not allowed on ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok so I ruled out if APTonCD created discs are incompatible or formated wrong for 10.04 repository discs. I tried inserting the 10.04.1 Desktop CD in the drive and its mounted dynamically with the same format of /media/<volume-label> and it also can NOT be added as a package source just like the APTonCD discs. Whats up with this?
<ZykoticK9_> elyos, init.d is the old (non-upstart) method to manage services
<ikonia> elyos: thats now how you start it
<elyos> ikonia, it's not working
<greenmang0> elyos: are you talking about mysql password ? or system password?
<ikonia> elyos: you need to pass it as an option to the mysqld_safe program that launches mysqld for you
<ikonia> elyos: the guide doesn't say use an init script, it says start mysqld with --skip-grant-tables
<ikonia> elyos: passing options to init scripts like that doesn't work
<elyos> ikonia, thx i'll try that
<LinuxGuy2009> Discs that you want to use as a software source need to be mounted specifically to the mount point "/media/apt/". Why did they change something like that?
<elyos> ikonia, do i have to find the actual binary mysql file?
<SuperTeece> Hi all
<ikonia> elyos: mysqld is the binary
<wrd> Hi! I need newer packages than in the current release. Sometimes I end up porting packages from debian unstable, because I don't want clutter in my /usr/local. I think about making my own PPA so others can actually use these packages. I wonder if ubuntu-devs actually import PPA packages to the next stable release. Or should I contact somebody, so that work isn't done twice?
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<elyos> ikonia, thx for all the help
<mattwj2002> I could use some help
<ikonia> elyos: no problem
<Gazuul> check - pls respond
<velko> Gazuul, works
<velko> !ask > mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002, please see my private message
<Gazuul> thx welko - good night :-9
<grindhold> is there any current _trustworthy_ information about when Gnome- RGBA will finally implemented in ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> sorry velko.....does anyone know have a good guide for setting up a syslog server?
<mmcji> i figured it out
<ikonia> grindhold: no
<grindhold> ikonia: thanks. all's just rumour
<ActionParsnip> wrd: using debian debs will make your OS a mess, there are ubuntu ppas which wont cause this
<SuperTeece> I have issues blacklisting a module. I add "blacklist radeon" to blacklist.conf yet it still loads after restart. Ideas?
<francisco> can someone please gimme a good pdf creator for linux? I want to make books, but I'm confused x.x
<grindhold> francisco: afaik, openoffice.org has an exporter
<wrd> ActionParsnip: why? I usually rebuild them on my local machine
<irv> anyone out there running 10.10 on a MBP 1,1?
<ActionParsnip> wrd: ah then if they are compiled its fine
<SuperTeece> registration complete.. am I chatting out now?
<aricz> SuperTeece: yesssss
<SuperTeece> was I before?
<aricz> No idea :)
<SuperTeece> I don't want to accidentally  spam my issue
<velko> SuperTeece, yes but nobody who knows the answer to your problem has answered
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 fresh...stuff looks pretty ugly, text fonds ugly, fonts not anti-aliased...and I kept my /home folder (it was its own partition). How can I get my users back in /home? I have user folders in /home other than the one I created when installing 10.10 fresh...
<SuperTeece> ok thanks
<mattwj2002> !syslog
<wrd> DavidJHeinrich: did you backup the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files?
<fzeta> nas noches, perlas:)
<DavidJHeinrich> wrd: arg, no  Ididn't....I didn't know there was any user data outside of /home
<DavidJHeinrich> wrd: people had said that if you ave /home as its own partition, when reinstalling you don't lose your users!
<erUSUL> !es | fzeta
<ubottu> fzeta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wrd> DavidJHeinrich: well the only content that is lost then is the username/password pairs... not exactly sure: but just readding the users should be fine, you should take care of the user and group id's in your home partition though. Otherwise the home directories actually belong to somebody else.
<DavidJHeinrich> wrd: oh wait, I backed up all of my folders to an external 2TB HD
<wildc4rd> what would be the quickest X to run on a netbook? got Gnome at the moment, but its a bit slow
<wildc4rd> (running 10.10)
<fzeta> thx ubottu
<_spm_Draget> Ubuntu 10.04.1 here. When mounting a samba share, filenames with a colon ':' are manged by samba to some cryptic names. It does this for windows-clients that cannot handle ':' in filenames. But ubuntu could handle these, since posix has no problems with ':'. On a different machine (64bit gentoo, 2.6.35 with cifs module and default mount settigns) it can read the files including the : without problems. Can I make ubuntu tell samba
<_spm_Draget> somehow that it is not a windows client?
<DavidJHeinrich> wrd: brb, have to reboot, installed ATI's prop drivers
<SuperTeece> I'm looking to uninstall ATI module or stop from loading... ideas?
<DavidJHeinrich> ok, installing ATI's proprietary drivers made everything look much better
<DavidJHeinrich> now text is anti-aliased, fonts are nice, etc
<irv> anyone out there running 10.10 on a MBP 1,1?
<ActionParsnip> What's an MBP?
<irv> mac book pro, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<irv> thanks, i've been there and they have no info on that revision, hence my asking here :)
<irv> sorry, on that revision/version
<lahwran> can someone throw me the factiod about how to reset the gnome panel?
<jeand_> ubuntu.fr
<jeand_> bjr
<sT331h0rs3> killall gnome-panel
<sT331h0rs3> This? Or completely?
<ActionParsnip> irv: what's you issue?
<xangua> !panels | lahwran sT331h0rs3
<ubottu> lahwran sT331h0rs3: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jeand_> bonjour tt le monde
<irv> no issue, just wondering if they experienced any compatibility issues.
<ActionParsnip> Irv: I'm sure lots of people do
<lahwran> xangua, thank you very much
<rww> ubottu: fr | jeand_
<ubottu> jeand_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> Irv: never understood it though, overpriced hardware to then put linux on... may as well buy a non-mac lappy, same speed at half the price and more than likely get better compatibiliyu
<ActionParsnip> Irv: could check the ubuntu hcl
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tweaky> hi. i have a cable that goes from vga output to svideo. however, my pc is not outputing an svideo signal. is there any way to change the output from vga to svideo? (im using a dvi-d monitor connection but pc has vga as well) and yes both outputs do work at the same time if i connect a vga monitor, but id like to convert this vga output to svideo
<ActionParsnip> Tweaky: what video chip?
<dorkface> Hi all.  I currently have a point-to-point connection between two PC's using a crossover cable.  One of the PCs is an ubuntu box with a samba share setup.  However, when I use that point to point network, for some reason, it takes ~1 minute for the computer to decide that it wants to ask for credentials.  Is this normal?  How would I troubleshoot it?
<Tweaky> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon 4200
<ActionParsnip> dorkface: are you accessing the share via ip or name?
<tropclass> cc
<tropclass> je cherche fille
<grendal_prime> damn my parrents are in brandson misoure at a wallmart trying to find a usb wireless adapter to use with there ubuntu laptop
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<grendal_prime> can anyone recommend one?
<tibrox> I edited my .bashrc incorrectly and wiped my PATH.  How can I restore it?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<brontoeee> grendal_prime, i got d-link the other day, works ok
<ActionParsnip> tibrox: restore your backup
<Tweaky> ActionParsnip: i guess im wondering if there is some sort of software available that i can output an svideo signal out of vga
<tibrox> ActionParsnip, lol.  What backup?
<quiescens> to my knowledge the default .bashrc doesn't do anything to PATH anyway
<ActionParsnip> tibrox: either your regular backup, or the backup you made before you started playing
<tibrox> ActionParsnip, it's more real when playing without a backup...
<duffydack> Im getting an error when sudo apt-get update, the extras keyring is not there, yet it IS there, its installed and I have reinstalled it.  This is fresh install of maverck
<ActionParsnip> tibrox: I'm guessing you have neither, so you can copy the one from /root and chown it to $USER:$USER
<ActionParsnip> tibrox: no its more dumb, you have no rollback path if you screwup
<_spm_Draget> Ubuntu 10.04.1 here. When mounting a samba share, filenames with a colon ':' are manged by samba to some cryptic names. It does this for windows-clients that cannot handle ':' in filenames. But ubuntu could handle these, since posix has no problems with ':'. On a different machine (64bit gentoo, 2.6.35 with cifs module and default mount settigns) it can read the files including the : without problems. Can I make ubuntu tell samba
<_spm_Draget> somehow that it is not a windows client? I think it is some client-side config...
<ActionParsnip> tibrox: all it would've taken was: cp $HOME/.bashrc $HOME/.bashrc_backup
<ActionParsnip> tibrox: you now have a known working file you can fall back on easily
<wrd> ActionParsnip: thanks for your answer. you didn't answer though if packages in PPA end up in universe some time later.
<tibrox> ActionParsnip, yeah, I never thought I'd need that.  I have my other data backed up, fwiw
<quiescens> root's .bashrc is different to a user's default .bashrc, anyway, more to the point, /etc/skel/.bashrc is what gets copied when a new user is created
<fivethreeo> is there a way to install multiple python versions alongside eachoter in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tibrox: cool, always always always make copys of conf files before playing and you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> wrd: the later versions of packages get added in the standard package review
<tibrox> what if I deleted my .bashrc and saved the "important" info, like the kernel workarounds and rebooted.  Would my file be automagically be recreated?
<ActionParsnip> wrd: they will be compiled by the motu
<erUSUL> tibrox: you can get a stock bashrc from /etc/skel/
<ActionParsnip> tibrox: not sure, I wouldn't chance it but you could always boot to rootrecovery and copy over.
<tibrox> k
<SuperTeece> are there steps required after adding a module to blacklist.conf to make it take effect?
<wrd> ActionParsnip: oh that sounds great.
<wrd> ActionParsnip: thank you for the info
<ActionParsnip> tibrox: the autocomplete isn't enabled in roots .bashrc there are some lines to uncomment and it'll work
<ActionParsnip> wrd: np
<tibrox> lemme fiddle quick.  What could possibly go wrong
<grendal_prime> brontoeee, which dlink
<grendal_prime> which model...and was there drives of any sort... i just need soemthign that will plug in and work
<grendal_prime> they are typically trying to get on at hotels.
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. I've got a small home mxed LAN (ubuntu/windoze). What do I need to do in order to open shared folders among theses PC's?? TIA!
<grendal_prime> nimbiotics you want samba
<grendal_prime> if you want all machines including windows to work with it as a filler you want samba
<intrader> Anyone, I continue to have problems with execution of .sh files in FAT volumes -  used to work (last time they worked Nov. 10 as shown by date of smalltalk image file). So far, I am forced to copy the smalltalk distribution to local folder and then change the permissions for Pharo.sh and squeak.
<nimbiotics> grendal_prime: samba is installed but i still cannot see the win network
<92AABNO24> who was I just talking to?
<stefan_jdf4you> hi
<positrix> grrrr
<grendal_prime> no such thing as a win network
<grendal_prime> you cant see netbios?
<92AABNO24> err, I'm davidjheinrich
<92AABNO24> how do I get my name back as display name in here?
<92AABNO24> I don't want 92AABNO24 to show up as my name
<nimbiotics> grendal_prime: When i double-click on "windows network", i keep geting message "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<FishFace> 92AABNO24: Type in /nick
<FishFace> Then your name
<92AABNO24> arg, it says "this nickname is registered, please use a different nickname," when I type /nick davidjheinrich
<FishFace> 92AABNO24: Then someone did. Seems odd that anyone else would use your name
<grendal_prime> nimbiotics,
<grendal_prime> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking-introduction.html
<yyz> j
<92AABNO24> FishFace: that was me, a few minutes ago, when I was logged in as a different user on my computer
<wrd> 92AABNO24: try /msg nickserv release davidjheinrich
<burnths> Hey, I'm need some help with pulseaudio, I was watching The Office online and the audio quit and my system slowed down, I opened up the System Monitor and pulseaudio was taking 100 percent of the CPU
<wrd> 92AABNO24: you can read nickservs help ... (just enter help in a query to nickserv)
<tibrox> Hi guys.  FWIW, regarding my .bashrc follies: uncommenting the offending changes and source .bashrc didn't work.  A full reboot did the trick.  Thanks for the inputs
<92AABNO24> wrd: thanks
<92AABNO24> wrd: and thanks for your help with figuring out my users
<The-Stinger> Hi, I've just installed imwheel and btnx, but now my scroll doesn't work
<digitalstimulus> has anyone here ever heard of SGI Octane?
<yyz_> f
<92AABNO24> wrd: and I can now see my 2TB backup drive in my file-browser...strange that I couldn't with the other account
<yyz_> j
<wrd> 92AABNO24: np
<fnmueller> hi, I would like to be able tu run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade" via sudo without a password for my user "fnmueller". So I created a bash file in /home/fnmueller/bin/scripts/system_update.sh which works perfectly if called manually. However, I wanted a shorter way to call the script, so I put "alias pcupdate='/home/fnmueller/bin/scripts/system_update.sh'" in my ~\.bashrc. So what do I have to do to make that work password
<fnmueller> less in combination with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: if you want to cron (schedule) the job, cron it as root and it won't need a password
<yyz_> hm
<fnmueller> ActionParsnip: I don't want to cron my system update, I want to do it manually ;-)
<mkanyicy> Hi everyone, how can i change gnome login screen?
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: or you can mess with sudoers (risky) to make the command not need password (but will still need sudo)
<fnmueller> just without a password and with less command hassle
<ActionParsnip> !sudoers | fnmueller
<fnmueller> that's the plan, to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wrd> fnmueller: you could chown the file to root and set the run as user it belongs bit (SUID). it's risky though , escpecially with shellscripts ;)
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: if you mess with sudoers and messit up, you will need to boot to rootrecovery mode to fix
<yyz_> wtf
<fnmueller> ActionParsnip: the only partthat I am missing is to get my .bashrc alias to work with sudo
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. I've got a small mixed home LAN (ubuntu /windoze). Right now, I've got a shared folder in a windoze PC that I need to open with an ubuntu 10.10 PC, but When i double-click on "windows network", i keep geting message "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server". What do I need to do in order to open shared folders among theses PC's?? TIA!
<mkanyicy> how can i change gnome login screen?
<quiescens> wrd: you'll find that shell scripts can't technically be setuid without some considerable effort
<hagus> Like the idiot I am, I have locked myself out of Ubuntu by changing password.  The new password does not seem to work for me.  I am root.  Is there any way of recovering from this position, short of a total re-install?
<fnmueller> ActionParsnip: btw: I am not scared of a messed up sudoers file, which btw, I doubt will happen if I use visudo
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: if you make a symlink to your script in /usr/bin then it will be usable in sudoers. I don't believe sudoers honours aliases
<hagus> I had just finished letting the user auto-login.
<hagus> Thus, Ubuntu opens and runs but I have lost access to the root as I must have mistyped the password :(
<ActionParsnip> hagus: boot to root recovery mode and run: passwd foo ,change foo for your username. Reboot and login as foo with the password you set
<Tweaky> hi. managed to find this http://superuser.com/questions/24909/ubuntu-output-screen-to-tv-set-using-s-video about configuring vga to svideo output, my only concern is that i have 2 video outputs. anyone know how to specify which one i want to apply these commands to?
 * hagus kicks himself
<hagus> ActionParsnip: you are a saint!  Thanks very much.
<mkanyicy> nimbiotics, send the files from windows to ubuntu using filezilla
<fnmueller> ActionParsnip: grrr, I have somehting like a "running" home that replicates over many machines.... therefore, I will not be able to put aything into /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> hagus: youcan get root recovery by holding shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<hagus> thanks very much.
<_spm_Draget> accessing a smb:// uri in ubuntu sends it through gvfs, right?
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: you could add your scripts folder to $PATH
<ActionParsnip> _spm_Draget: yes
<fnmueller> ActionParsnip: true, but would that change the sudo problem?
<nimbiotics> mkanyicy: thx, will check
<dxdemetriou> is there gtkdialog or something similar that works with current Gnome version? Zenity has less options.
<duffydack> nimbiotics, install samba
<mkanyicy> nimbiotics, np
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: btw, you don't need the .sh on the end of scripts. It doesn't tell the OS its a script
<fnmueller> ActionParsnip: I know, but that way I now in 10 years from now what I intended ;-)
<fnmueller> ActionParsnip: I don't like the script soluteoin btw, as it counteracts the sudo principle. I would rather just enable that update && upgrade command in sudo
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: then the interpretter will find the commnd in the folder and run it, let's you execute it from anywhere, look into visudo and sudoers but tread carefully
<wrd> quiescens: oh you're right. wonder why that should be technically impossible.
<quiescens> fnmueller: i'm not sure how your script solution would work
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: well, the command to enable would be apt-get but this will enable anyone and any malicious javascript to run apt-get
<fnmueller> quiescens: http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=632874&p=11952528
<fnmueller> quiescens: btw: tested on my machine --Y it really does work,
<quiescens> wrd: because you're not really "running" the script, you're technically running /bin/sh on the script, and /bin/sh isn't suid
<Polemus> would anyone mind helping me setting up my 3rd monitor
<fnmueller> ActionParsnip: well, I can split up apt-get to run just for one user, just I can't make it run scripted after that
<wildc4rd> the last few times I have installed ubuntu on the netbook I have had a windows PC to make the bootable USB drive, anyone have a handy link (or would be happy to talk me through) making up a bootable USB drive on a ubuntu box?
<Superbest> hi, I am making a win7 install flash drive with unetbootin. It is telling me that there is no free space, but there is 3.5 gb free
<quiescens> fnmueller: if you're doing that then what you've done is sudoers stuff
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: run: usb-creator ,its obvious from then on in
<fnmueller> quiescens: correct, that is what I said
<Guest83163> Hi
<wrd> quiescens: ah that makes perfect sense...
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: its also part of a standard install. Could also use unetbootin
<fnmueller> I know scripting, I kind of know sudoers, I just don't know how to make this specific problem wor
<fnmueller> k
<Guest83163> Can anyone help me get a USB DVB working?
<BluesKaj> you guys have any experience with USB video feeds from a video source like a tv or pvr etc ? I'm looking at a USB video interface connection from my pvr to my pc .
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: you should research. The sudoers file is extremely sensitive
<fnmueller> ActionParsnip: I did, that is why I came here, and as I said, my sudoers file works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> Guest83163: run: lsusb ,websearch for the 8 character hex id to find guides
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: that's all I know, considering how the command is ran,afew. More keypresses can't hurt....
<Guest83163> I think its DUTTV009
<skot92> hi
<fnmueller> ActionParsnip: well, I am nerd, I want it my keypress way
<Guest83163> *DUTV009
<ActionParsnip> Guest83163: what is printed on the case is moot, the hexid will tell you the. Chip
<fnmueller> probably, anyone else could do what I have achieved so far :D
<quiescens> fnmueller: if what you did was add a line to sudoers, to allow a specific script to be run with sudo
<ActionParsnip> fnmueller: that's all I got
<Polemus> would anyone mind helping me setting up my 3rd monitor
<hagus> ActionParsnip: Thanks very much - that worked like a dream :)
<quiescens> fnmueller: then your alias should be pcupdate='sudo (your script)'
<fnmueller> quiescens: it is
<dorbin> is this channel OK for help?
 * hagus has recovered his password
<ActionParsnip> hagus: nice way to fix stuff when it goes mental.
<ActionParsnip> dorbin: sure, ubuntu support only
<fnmueller> quiescens: alias pcupdate='/home/fnmueller/bin/scripts/system_update.sh' to be exact
<Guest83163> ActionParsnip, Im very new to linux. Is this what im looking for Bus 001 Device 006: ID 18b4:1689 e3C Technologies DUTV009
<rikk> Harro... I'm new with Ubuntu and trying to figure something out that seems to be the only install issue I'm having. Is anybody available to give me a hand with USB/Wireless issues?
<quiescens> fnmueller: so where does it sudo? inside the script?
<ActionParsnip> Guest83163: the id is 18b4:1689 so websearch 18b4:1689 ubuntu ,you will find guides
<fnmueller> quiescens: yes --> #!/bin/bash sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade exit
<donri> "No command 'pypy' found, did you mean: Command 'pype' from package 'pype' (universe)"  "E: Unable to locate package pypy"  what up?
<quiescens> fnmueller: and your sudoers is set to allow your user to run apt-get without password?
<wrd> fnmueller: actually doing multiple sudos can ask you multiple times for your password in certain conditions ...
<Guest83163> Thank you ActionParsnip
<rikk> anyone available to help with usb/wireless issues please
<fnmueller> quiescens: no, that is exactly what I don't want to do, I only let it execute the exect command with options
<fnmueller> exact
<Polemus> i have a gts250 that supports two monitors (which works fine) and i have an onboard vga.... is it even possible to make use of all 3 monitors on ubuntu?
<zth> hey guys. is it possible to use the Maverick kernel only on a Lucid install?
<rikk> My USB ports stop working after about 20 minutes or so. What's causing it and how do I fix it?
<notebook> ne ideas abt dell n5010 bluetooth drivers
<quiescens> fnmueller: what did you add, if anything, to sudoers?
<nimbiotics> duffydack, Everything is nstalled. Im trying to follow a step by step guide but there is something wrong here: Once I start the Samba Server Configuration, I get warning message stating that it couldn't understand some of the lines at smb.conf. Nevertheless I can add the (ubuntu) shared folder. When I go to Nautilius to see the folder's properties its NOT shared, and if I go back to open...
<nimbiotics> ...Samba Server Configuration, I get warning again and the shared folder is NOT listed. Any and all ideas are appreciated. TIA!
<xangua> zth: i use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/best-intel use it under your own risk
<quiescens> fnmueller: you can technically tell it to allow "apt-get update" and "apt-get -y dist-upgrade" if that's what you want
<fnmueller> quiescens: yes please, how?
<phapthan> hi
<fnmueller> quiescens: got it
<fnmueller> quiescens: fnmueller ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /home/fnmueller/bin/scripts/system_update.sh fnmueller ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get update fnmueller ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt.get dist-upgrade
<phapthan> can someone tell me how you set what you see in pink when you enter the channel in your own channel??
<fnmueller> quiescens: it worked, thank you for giving me the correct idea
<lieuwe> is there an easy way to sandbox programs? and if there is, is there a way for a program to sandbox itself?
<quiescens> that's a bit redundant really
<BuChEcHa> kayros
<BuChEcHa> agora sim
<fnmueller> lieuwe: chroot :D ;-)
<lieuwe> fnmueller: i heard it has some vunerabilities
<phosi> hi.. is ubuntu compatable with most computers?
<lieuwe> phosi: yes
<quiescens> the easiest way would have been just to have the first line, and have your alias be pcupdate='sudo /home/fnmueller/bin/scripts/system_update.sh'
<zth> xangua, i need prop. drivers :(
<fnmueller> lieuwe: ohhh, I am sure of that, especially the scipt part
<lieuwe> fnmueller: is there an easy non-vunerable way to do this?
<fnmueller> quiescens: well, that is what exactly does not work
<fnmueller> quiescens: that is what I first thought too
<fnmueller> lieuwe: easy? hell no?!
<quiescens> or if that doesn't work because its a script
<phosi> lieuwe: ok..
<lieuwe> fnmueller: sure?
<lieuwe> fnmueller: something semi-easy then?
<fnmueller> lieuwe: ony death is a certain thing.....
<quiescens> thepcupdate='sudo /bin/sh /home/fnmueller/bin/scripts/system_update.sh'
<lieuwe> fnmueller: oh harhar, i'm being serious here
<wrd> fnmueller: what if you don't alias it but instead write a function?
<fnmueller> wrd: been there....
<fnmueller> lieuwe: well, I don't think so, but if someone knows, I would be happy to hear about it
<myrk> hi
<quiescens> you said that you had: <fnmueller> quiescens: alias pcupdate='/home/fnmueller/bin/scripts/system_update.sh' to be exact
<quiescens> shrugs
<lieuwe> fnmueller: urk
<lieuwe> fnmueller: no software packages that can do this for meh?
<fnmueller> quiescens: arrr, you are in deed right
<intrader> Anyone, I have several FAT volumes containing smalltak distributions. I no longer can execute .sh files in these FAT volumes -  used to work (last time they worked Nov. 10 as shown by date of smalltalk image file). So far, I am forced to copy the smalltalk distribution to local folder and then change the permissions for Pharo.sh and squeak. What I need is an automount capability to mount these volumes as executable so that Pharo.sh
<intrader>  can open properly.
<phosi> my only concern is.. if i buy a computer system (which will be a streaming computer for a radio station) and i can't find certain drivers for it.. its been awhile since i used a linux based OS..
<intrader> Anyone, happy Thanksgiving
<fnmueller> lieuwe: I never thought whis would change anything, as sudo commands are processed seperatly, meaning, giving the password can be done once, however, callig sudo again will again ask for the pwd
<davidjheinrich> hi
<fnmueller> lieuwe: I don't htink so
<lieuwe> urk
<phosi> when i first install ubuntu server will it install the drivers automatically or do i have to search for them on a manufacture website?
<Slart> phosi: The easiest way. if you ask me, would be to buy a computer you can actually go see in a real store.. then you can ask if you can run a live cd on it.. that will tell you if things work out of the box.. if that's not possible I would check each component and google around or search the forums.. see if there are any bad reports about it.. there's also a hardware compatibility list but I'm not sure how up-to-date it is
<Slart> !hcl | phosi
<ubottu> phosi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<phosi> sweet.. thanks
<Slart> phosi: then there's some hardware that doesn't work out of the box without some extra drivers or configuration.. this can also change between versions of ubuntu
<Hellz_Bellz> synaptic is having trouble downloading repo index files
<Hellz_Bellz> like they dont exist
<paddy__> \quit
<mix> ASM !
<Hellz_Bellz> im using maverick
<wrd> lieuwe: fnmueller: If you don't want sudo to ask for a password multiple times you might consider running a subshell that executes the commands sudo bash -c "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mix> Quad Core E5640 Xeon CPUs, 144G of Ram and 66 x 300G 10K RPM 2.5in drives. new servers with kernel.org
<phosi> mm.
<mix> :x
<phosi> i want to stay away from windows.. im hoping ubuntu will be flexible for the future
<myrk> phosi: ive used 3 Dells so far and all of them work out of the box when i installed ubuntu
<FiXe> hi world!
<phosi> good to hear
<myrk> :)
<Julieta> =D
<BuChEcHa> kayros?
<BuChEcHa> tae?
<mkanyicy> BuChEcHa, ?
<BuChEcHa> alguem pode me ajudar
<intrader> myrk, including an old Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop!
<Slart> !br | BuChEcHa
<ubottu> BuChEcHa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xangua> !pt | BuChEcHa
<Ziber> Whats the best way to monitor bw on ubuntu server?
<demetris_> hello
<demetris_> i need you help guys
<xrdodrx> !ask | demetris_
<ubottu> demetris_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> Ziber: there are many tools, depending on what you want.. nload for a simple text mode graph
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<shcherbak> silly, but how do I "unsudo" terminal? (mean to terminate "grace time" for passwords)
<wrd> shcherbak: sudo -K
<Slart> shcherbak: there is a switch.. I think it's sudo -k but I'm not sure
<stefan__> #jdf4you
<shcherbak> thx
<shcherbak> thx wrd, Slart
<Vooloo> I dont think my NTP is working, on my other box time is :36 mins and this box is :32
<lazarus_> how do i export contacts from empathy
<Vooloo> should this not work by default?
<demetris_> i installed ubuntu 10.10 server as a nas and i enable jumbo frames for eth0
<Slart> Vooloo: I can never remember if ntp is installed and configured by default.. I wouldn't count on it
<myrk> intrader, yep XD
<demetris_> now i want to put server to shutdown when not in use and wol feature
<demetris_> what packages i need?
<Slart> Vooloo: I might be wrong but I usually set it up manually every time I reinstall
<Polemus> i have a gts250 that supports two monitors (which works fine) and i have an onboard vga.... is it even possible to make use of all 3 monitors on ubuntu?
<wildint> anyone know how to move the Private directory to a different drive than /home?
<intrader> myrk, what is XD
<Vooloo> Slart: but ntp should sync it daily
<Slart> Vooloo: you've set it up yourself?
<shcherbak> wildint: less invasive is to use symlinks
<Slart> Vooloo: aren't there logs somewhere in /var/log/ ?
<Vooloo> Slart: no, is there no ntp already enabled?
<v3nd3tta``> if anyone sees Bodsda can you say him he should read his notes (and change topic of ##linuxmint) ?
<shcherbak> wildint: more, man adduser
<Slart> Vooloo: as I said.. I'm not sure.. I usually end up installing the ntp client myself and feeding it some ntp-servers
<Hellz_Bellz> synaptic is having trouble downloading over half of the index files
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1, I've got samba nstalled. Im trying to follow a step by step guide but there is something wrong here: Once I start the Samba Server Configuration, I get warning message stating that it couldn't understand some of the lines at smb.conf. Nevertheless I can add the (ubuntu) shared folder. When I go to Nautilius to see the folder's properties its NOT shared, and if I go back to open...
<Hellz_Bellz> saying the repos dont exist
<wildint> shcherbak, I wasn't sure if symlinks would stay encrpyted
<nimbiotics> ...Samba Server Configuration, I get warning again and the shared folder is NOT listed. Any and all ideas are appreciated. TIA!
<Volvo> Hellz_Bellz: Nice nick, good tune! :)
<demetris_> any help for me :)
<wildint> shcherbak, basically I'm tight on space where home is but have a 2nd drive with plenty of space - but didn't want to move the whole home just the encrypted dir
<intrader> Anyone, can I make a second laptop a secondary display?
<mkanyicy> nimbiotics, TIA?
<myrk> intrader, its supposed to be a smiley face with x on his eyes
<xrdodrx> !patience | demetris_
<ubottu> demetris_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<intrader> myrk,thanks
<nimbiotics> mkanyicy: TIA: Thanks In Advanced
<myrk> intrader, your welcome
<Volvo> nimbiotics: What application gives you that error ?
<mkanyicy> nimbiotics, not This Is Africa?
<Vooloo> Slart: ok weird, ntp is installed in atp at least
<nimbiotics> mkanyicy:  Samba Server Configuration
<mkanyicy> nimbiotics, by the way I dont think you had to go all the way to install a samba server to get files from windows to linux
<Slart> Vooloo: are there any ntp logs? or anything in syslog that mentions ntp?
<nimbiotics> Volvo  Samba Server Configuration
<fornext> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Volvo> nimbiotics: I use GAdmin-SAMBA
<Vooloo> Slart: kernel: [   12.652320] type=1505 audit(1290710627.937:5):  operation="profile_load" pid=802 name="/usr/sbin/ntpd"
<shcherbak> wildint: not sure about linking, guess encryption plays here (with gpg you can do it on fly)
<mkanyicy> nimbiotics, ok here we go, first what do you mean about SSC?
<nimbiotics> mkanyicy: I'm not just trying to copy ffiles. if that was the case, a usb drive would have been enough. I need to share folders
<Oer> !resetpanels | Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<nimbiotics> mkanyicy: SSC?
<Slart> Vooloo: I get lots of these in my syslog "Nov 25 13:12:12 comp02 ntpd[2477]: synchronized to 192.36.144.22, stratum 1"
<wildint> shcherbak, I'm trying to stick with the ecyrptfs setup since it's tranparent to the user (not my box)
<Volvo> nimbiotics: Schwish, Schwish, Swooosch! Nemas Problemas.
<xrdodrx> Oer, you can /msg your !triggers straight to ubottu :)
<mkanyicy> Samba Server Configuration, nimbiotics
<jymere> hi ! I'm playing "a fun game" in order to master ssh connection. In fact i know the user name of the account, the private key (rsa) and the public key of the owner and I want to connect on his account. How can I proceed? Actually, I copy my two files in /hom/.ssh/ which contains the public key and the private key. Then I have to do the same thing of the other account, haven't I ? But it asked to me a password so i can't use this method. How can I do ?
<Vooloo> Slart: /var/log/messages ?
<tony283> I am trying loading ubuntu in my box and keep getting a nasty error "Uncompression error - System Halted" when i try booting, any clues what's wrong with grub?
<shcherbak> wildint: no idea, never used it ;(
<Slart> Vooloo: /var/log/syslog
<Slart> Vooloo: I've also got a directory /var/log/ntpstats/
<intrader> demetris_, and what is your question?. I have a couple of waiting questions. I wish they had a queue per user.
<Vooloo> Slart: ntpdate[4164]: no servers can be used, exiting
<Oer> xrdodrx, thnx
<mkanyicy> nimbiotics, have you tried fiddling with smb.conf yet?
<Vooloo> Slart: ntpdate[22246]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<Slart> Vooloo: ah.. there is a command to add servers, I think
<nimbiotics> Volvo, GAdmin-SAMBA is installed I just dont know where iuts at :/
<Slart> Vooloo: let me check
<nimbiotics> mkanyicy: nope
<Volvo> nimbiotics: Server tools
<xrdodrx> intrader, that's not possible with IRC. for other ways to get support see http://ubuntu.com/support
<jymere>  hi ! I'm playing "a fun game" in order to master ssh connection. In fact i know the user name of the account, the private key (rsa) and the public key of the owner and I want to connect on his account. How can I proceed? Actually, I copy my two files in /hom/.ssh/ which contains the public key and the private key. Then I have to do the same thing of the other account, haven't I ? But it asked to me a password so i can't use this method. How can I do ?
<xrdodrx> !repeat | jymere
<ubottu> jymere: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<StrangeCharm> i'm trying to copy some files from an ntfs disk to an ext4 disk, and i get the error "error splicing file value too large for defined data type". what's going wrong here?
<demetris_> my q is i have ubuntu server i want it to shudown when x amount of time inactive and have a wake on lan behaviour
<tony283> Anyone knows what this error is about "Uncompression error - System Halted"
<strange> hey guys i have a msi ae 1900 all in one pc thingie but if i plug in the audio plug to play over my amp the speakers in the machine itself dont disable anyone know a way how to mute them ?
<tecnico> seems like somebody is playing the game to break into somebody else's acct.
<intrader> xrdodrx, thanks, I will open
<nimbiotics> Volvo: running ... lets see what happens
<demetris_> i control it with webmin. no desktop
<Vooloo> Slart: I will try to change the server line in /etc/ntp.conf
<Slart> Vooloo: have you checked out /etc/defaults/ntpdate and /etc/default/ntp
<demetris_> S3 is enable in bios
<shcherbak> jymere: google rsa ssh (they are designed to avoid such exploit), and different channel?
<tony283> demetris, is that what it means?
<wildint> guess the easiest way to move the ecryptfs Private is to move the /home mount to the 2nd drive
<demetris_> tony283 what do you mean?
<intrader> Anyone, can I make a second laptop a secondary display?
<strange> he needs to add the key to his authorized_keys on the computer he wants to run that "fun game" on
<tony283> you said something about the s3 in the bios.
<Vooloo> Slart: NTPD_OPTS='-g'
<demetris_> yes
<tony283> demetris, you think this nasty error i ma getting "Uncompression error - System Halted" has something to do with the bios
<jymere> shcherbak: i don't understand (i'm french) channel ?
<demetris_> but i want to suspend the server and come up to life when a packet is throught the wan
<demetris_> lan
<Slart> Vooloo: mm.. my servers are listed in /etc/ntp.conf but I'm not sure if that's because I've installed extra ntp stuff
<guntbert> !webmin | demetris_
<ubottu> demetris_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Vooloo> Slart: ntpdate[10274]: no servers can be used, exiting
<Vooloo> even if I change servers
<Vooloo> :S
<demetris_> tony283 maybe a hdd problem?
<flax^_> I'm looking for a pdfviewer with a ruler tool, have a floor plan in pdf and would like to measure stuff. Any tips?
<shcherbak> wildint: what about "relinking" after mount?
<tony283> demetris, are u serious?
<tony283> Let me try a new drive
<demetris_> checked memory issues?
<tuxifier> flax^_: use gimp
<tecnico> intrader: you can export a X display like X:1 (your's is X:0) onto the laptop. But that's prob. not what you are trying to do .
<theshadow> is there any way to have Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook remix go back to the old/traditional desktop? I mean I'm willing to give this interface a shot but it doesn't feel complete. I can't navigate files or hide/remove the left panel which is starting to bug me.
<jymere> nobody ?
<quiescens> ntpdate != ntpd
<Slart> Vooloo: hmm... not sure what to try then...
<Slart> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<shcherbak> jymere: /join "ssh ?
<ryanakca> Could someone help me figure out why my desktop is only using the center of my monitor (treating it as if it was 4:3 and leaving great big black bands on the sides)? Happens on both VT[1-7! and X. As odd as it sounds, it changed in the middle of the night, when I went to bed last night it was fine, this morning when I got up, it wasn't.
<flax^_> ohh, ofcourse, thanks tuxifier :)
<wildint> shcherbak, could you elaborate? I'm not sure what you mean by relinking - right now the problem is I can't find where ecryptfs stores it's mount info
<tuxifier> flax^_: np :)
<guntbert> jymere: he meant: ask in ##networking (maybe)
<jymere> shcherbak, what's for ?
<Vooloo> Slart: ah it says config manual
<guntbert> !fr | jymere
<ubottu> jymere: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shcherbak> wildint: one moment
<intrader> tecnico, I just find that XChat and firefox on same box is rather crowded; so you say that I can export X display?. can the second laptop see this?
<Vooloo> Slart: what message do you get when running sudo ntpdate?
<jymere> ubottu: en fait non je veux améliorer mon anglais donc autant que je sois là
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> Vooloo: no servers can be used, exiting
<AAA_awright> Every time I unplug my laptop the power manager freaks out and sleeps the computer... And more recently with the 10-10 "upgrade" it completely freezes when I restore. Is there any way to disable the power manager?
<Vooloo> Slart: ok weird, I'll wait and see if it updates now
<guntbert> shcherbak: there is no channel #ssh :-)
<phosi> on the ubuntu hardware support page it doesn't list any Touch computers. does that mean ubuntu wont work on it
<Slart> Vooloo: I'm not sure if ntpdate reads the ntp.conf file or if it wants the servers listed on the command line
<quiescens> clearly someone needs to program ubottu to recognize languages and respond accordingly
<quiescens> nodnod
<tecnico> intrader: no, this way the laptop would run a new X session.
<Vooloo> Slart: well it was on manual config in the settings anyway, so should work now I hope. thanks
<Slart> Vooloo: you're welcome
<red_> hello =) is there any way to specify which workspace something can open in from the command line
<intrader> tecnico, so it is not possible to get the second display visible on second laptop. X Server would need to run on that laptop, and connect to the second X display.
<shcherbak> guntbert: my bad
<red_> fappy jones haha
<wildint> shcherbak, maybe I can just change fstab to /drive2/home /home none bind and relocate home that way
<tecnico> intrader: you can ssh from the laptop to your other system using X11 forward (ssh -Y) and on the command line launch Xchat or firefox, etc. And it will open on the latop display
<jymere> guntbert: you think i should ask in the forum but it's just to explain me how to proceed. I have the public and private key and the name of the account. I should be able to connect on his account with these informations only no ?
<[biabia]> its been 8-12 months since i rebootes, installed any updates. how do i check what my current version is and upgrade to the latest
<phosi> on the ubuntu hardware support page it doesn't list any Touch computers. does that mean ubuntu wont work on it?
<tecnico> intrader: but it still doesn't give you control of both screens from a single terminal
<guntbert> jymere: I suggested you ask in the channel ##networking - this channel is only for ubuntu support
<jymere> ok bye
<intrader> tecnico, on second laptop I do ssh to first laptop via `ssh -Y` then I can run XChat from terminal and it would display on the second laptop?
<sobersabre> hi. is there a way (except wine/virtualization) to connect to a checkpoint vpn from ubuntu ?
<tecnico> yes
<tecnico> intrader: ^
<CaneToad> hmm, linuxtv.org seems down [at least from here]
<DasEi> sobersabre: try openvpn
<shcherbak> wildint: sort of method,never used. if i get you right you want to move encrypted folders to new drive?
<sobersabre> DasEi: do I need anything except IPs, usernames and passwords ?
<intrader> tecnico, I am newbie, what is ^?
<wildint> shcherbak, yes basically move the auto-mounted ~/.Private to a different drive than the /home
<tecnico> intrader: but so if you want to type on Xchat's window you'd have to do it on laptop2's keyboard. And I think you are wanting to control everything from laptop1.. just use laptop2's screen for expanding your desktop...
<tecnico> intrader: ^ was a sign to point you to my prev. comment
<DasEi> sobersabre: no, but there are different protocols, and different apps for certain platforms, just have to try
<wildint> shcherbak, this is the tool https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<sobersabre> DasEi: ok.
<sobersabre> trying now.
<intrader> tecnico, precisely, that what I want a second, or third expanded screen
<shcherbak> wildint: what would happend (just to test) if you move ~/.Private to ~/test/.Private ?
<guntbert> !upgrade | [biabia]
<ubottu> [biabia]: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tecnico> intrader: there's not a straightforward way that I know off. The examples I've give you are mainly for cases when you use laptop2 to locally see a window but the window really is running on a faster server like laptop1.
<_spm_Draget> I have a ubuntu 10.04.1 based distro here that uses smb:// URIs to access samba stuff. It pretends to the server that it would not be able to handle filenames with : or " which is totaly bogus, since it can. It makes samba (3.4.9) crap out cryptic ugly names. Can be prevented on server side by setting 'mangeld names = no' in the smb.conf. One should check this against the current ubuntu and if he/she can verify it, file a bug on
<_spm_Draget> the gnome/gimp/whereever gvfs tracker. I am done for today.
<nimbiotics> Volvo: I used GADMIN-SAMBA, added the shares, added the 2 pCs, but again, when I go back to nautilus, the folder is NOT shared. Also, none of the PCs see the other one. Do I have to restart my ubuntu machine? TIA
<tecnico> intrader: you may want to ask in #Xorg .  Basically you want two different Xservers to share a display .. but I don't know that it is doable.
<intrader> tecnico, thanks - I hope I can find a way to do so, I have several laptops running ubuntu, and I hate to use more that one keyboard. Thanks for your help. I wil ask in Xorg.
<nimbiotics> Volvo: also, the information line in GADMIN-SAMBA says: "Status: Activated, inactive servers: nmbd"
<WillPittenger> I am having problems getting 10.10 to recognize the VBox guest additions monitor.  Anyone else in the same situation?
<fnmueller> thanks for your help guys :-)
<Volvo> nimbiotics: The name server, NMBD must be running in order for the other computers to query and see it or for it to assemble browselists. Try to start NMBD manually "sudo su" "nmbd -D"
<Volvo> nimbiotics: See to it that the server settings are as your network looks like "ifconfig"
<nimbiotics> Volvo: "sudo su nmbd -D" returned 'D' as an invalid option
<Zack> i'm attempted to stablize my wireless connection (it barely works, have to restart nm-applet a lot) on my laptop (it is currently wired), and i'm trying to get ndiswrapper working...  when i 'sudo apt-get install ndisgtk' i get a stream of "something wicked happened resolving..." errors.  any suggestions?
<[biabia]> guntbert: thanks :)
<guntbert> [biabia]: you're welcome :-) happy upgrading
<MichaelS> hey guys, i am searching for a bash tool to move a window with compiz animation?
<nimbiotics> Volvo: is "nmbd" the same as server host name?
<rooks> how to make gwibber light up mail icon when new tweet comes up? (i follow 2 ppl on twitter so it wont be all on:P )
<Volvo> nimbiotics: No, thats just a command to start the nmbd server
<rooks> how to make gwibber light up mail icon when new tweet comes up? (i follow 2 ppl on twitter so it wont be all on:P )
<guntbert> !repeat | rooks
<ubottu> rooks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Volvo> nimbiotics: It can exit without telling why because the allowed hosts and networks etc ipaddresses are wrongly configured.
<ryanakca> Could someone help me figure out why my desktop is only using the center of my monitor (treating it as if it was 4:3 and leaving great big black bands on the sides)? Happens on both VT[1-7! and X. As odd as it sounds, it changed in the middle of the night, when I went to bed last night it was fine, this morning when I got up, it wasn't.
<rooks> ah... i forgot i pasted it, sorry :)
<anfegame> i am trying to make my computer shut down automatically through crontab but not been successfully!
<anfegame> can anyone help me
<nimbiotics> Volvo: is there any way i could reset everything?
<rooks> anfegame, i think you need automatic sudo for crontab or something..
<Volvo> nimbiotics: remove samba conf, restart the program.
<anfegame> automatic sudo? how do i do or get that?
<Volvo> nimbiotics: Should not be required but there are thousands of settings so maybe that can help.
<viewer> is there any kind of bandwidth meter available for ubuntu like the one in the system monitor applet, but which keeps records of transfer totals and possibly has stopwatches and the ability to graph the transfer data by days weeks and months?  i know i've been spoiled by DU Meter in windows..
<mysticdarkhack> So what going on with extra repository and keep getting key error
<[biabia]> so is 10.4.1 lts the most recent version
<Runner2_> Wall Street: il denaro non dorme mai
<rww> [biabia]: 10.04 is the latest LTS version. 10.10 is the latest normal Ubuntu version
<rww> [biabia]: the .1 is just an update rollup with all of the security updates; it isn't a new version ;)
<[biabia]> rww which one should i use
<anfegame> i am trying to make my computer shut down automatically through crontab but not been successfully!
<anfegame> automatic sudo? how do i do or get that?
<rww> [biabia]: if you want to upgrade every six months, 10.10. If you want every two years, 10.04.
<rww> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<DasEi> viewer: take a look at darkstat
<[biabia]> oh ok
<[biabia]> thanks
<anfegame> i am trying to make my computer shut down automatically through crontab but not been successfully!
<wildint> shcherbak, figured it out - can't be done without changing the ecrypt scripts, so option2 of moving home is better
<littlejoey> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<tony283> I was getting the nasty "Uncompression error - System Halted", i switch the hard drive, I will see if the error keeps showing.
<anfegame> i already look through all that, i just can get it to execute after i put the command on cron
<anfegame> there most be something i am doing wrong
<littlejoey> ic anfegame, so you are running into a sudo problem right?
<anfegame> well i dunno really i am editing crontab throug sudo
<anfegame> and giving it the parameters but it just doesnt do anything
<littlejoey> ic anfegame: I'll see if I can find something for you on the web, hang on (never used crontab personally)
<Zack> my laptop will now no longer even connect via wired connection. i've tested the cable with another computer and other computers are connected to the net through the same router/modem wired and wirelessly. how do i troubleshoot this?
<anfegame> thank you, if u run into kshutdown it wont work because it has to be put manually!!
<DasEi> anfegame: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531226
<DasEi> anfegame: manually it works : sudo shutdown -h 300 (downs in 300 min)
<littlejoey> anfegame: might be the same post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168781
<kangarooo> if i want ubuntu to be faster on witch side of HDD to install it? on top partition or down? witch is inside?
<DasEi> anfegame: and the gui is gshutdown
<ira> anfegame: 0 8 * * *    /sbin/shutdown -h now
<slide> Im trying to resize a partition using GParted but it keeps giving me errors, "Unable to satisfy all constraints of the partition"
<littlejoey> Zack: I knew I hadn't solved your problem before :) there is a bug with your card (or probably the driver), did you check out the links I had shown you before?
<anfegame> ok ill try everything u guys gave me , thakn you
<Zack> littlejoey - haha thanks. =P i actually lost them in my numerous (very numerous) reboots since then. =[
<littlejoey> can you remind me what your card was? Zack:
<DasEi> kangarooo: not really a matter, as drive fills upand then the diff from inner/outer  sectors become less
<Zack> littlejoey: but my wired has been working for the past 24 hours absolutely perfectly. i don't understand why it won't now. it waas intel PRO/[something] 5100
<DasEi> kangarooo: ssd does a fine trick, but costly
<cedrict> ipt irc chan
<littlejoey> Zack: did you edit some conf file or mess up something? what did you last do before it stopped working?
<kangarooo> DasEi: yes. thats why i want not to use whole disk but advanced partitioning putting programm files at iner or outer side whatever is faster..
<kangarooo> DasEi: yes SSD ill maybe 2 y later..
<Zack> i've tried installing ndiswrapper. i haven't messed with any config files.  i really haven't done much.
<DasEi> kangarooo: that won't do much, more important to have it in a contingious block (head moves) and a good ram for less swapiness
<Bezerk> Hi dudes!!
<kangarooo> DasEi: yes ram i have 1gb it will be ok for my using of FF. so ill not make swap file
<littlejoey> Zack: maybe this would help you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/575492
<kangarooo> but how to make contingious block? in settings or installation?
<Rommy> hi
<Bezerk> How do I check md5 sum for a downloaded file?
<DasEi> kangarooo: 1 gig works,but for no swap at all not perfect, I'd use swap on it performancewise
<amagee> hey can i stop ubuntu popping up its update manager without me asking for it?  i find it massively annoying.
<toxictux> kangarooo, by not filling the fs up to much
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | berkes
<ubottu> berkes: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | Bezerk
<ubottu> Bezerk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aeon-ltd> berkes: sorry wrong person, damn you tab!
<Bezerk> Ok! Thanks
 * berkes md5 his iso, just to waste some CPU cyclees :)
<Rommy> hi
<toxictux> kangarooo, i would allways make a swap you can tune the swapiness instad
<DasEi> kangarooo: drives tend to slow down when filled with more than very little data, then there is a situation of almost no alter, until >~90%
<trism> amagee: gconf-editor: /apps/update-notifier uncheck auto_launch
<mkanyicy> hi Rommy
<littlejoey> ubuntu's favorite b-o-t, how do I install a package?
<Slart> amagee: you can stop the update-manager from checking and do something with crontab and apt-get instead, I think
<littlejoey> sorry guys I was just kidding
<DasEi> littlejoey: commandline ?
<Slart> amagee: I think there is a setting for how often it should check that.. set that to never and you should be free of it
<littlejoey> DasEi: never mind, just kidding with ubottu but thanks
<DasEi> littlejoey: don't think I am..
<amagee> trism, Slart: nice.. what i'd most like is for it to keep checking as it does, but just create an icon in the system tray when it needs to update, rather than popping up a window straght away (like it used to do).  is there a setting for that?
<guntbert> littlejoey: please do so only in PM with her
<aricz> amagee: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications.. you'll find it there..
<trism> amagee: the gconf setting will place an icon in the notification area when you have new updates, it just won't automatically launch the update manager
<amagee> trism: ah, awesome, thanks.
<kangarooo> well ok thx .. toxictux and DasEi ill try someday also speedtesting of different installtions on same hardware computers and ill write about that in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kangarooo/SpeedUpTesting
<littlejoey> Zack: did that post help out? can you update me?
<Rommy> hi
<littlejoey> hi Rommy
<slide> Im trying to resize a partition using GParted but it keeps giving me errors, "Unable to satisfy all constraints of the partition"
<intrader> Anyone, I have several FAT volumes containing smalltak distributions. I no longer can execute .sh files in these FAT volumes -  used to work (last time they worked Nov. 10 as shown by date of smalltalk image file). So far, I am forced to copy the smalltalk distribution to local folder and then change the permissions for Pharo.sh and squeak. What I need is an automount capability to mount these volumes as executable so that Pharo.sh
<intrader>  can open properly.
<Zack> littlejoey: i attempted what the person posted as  workaround.  after the first line i was unfamiliar with what appeared in the terminal, but i added the line (to a new document, it said), hit ctr+x and saved it, i believe. i am rebooting.
<Rommy> be back later.
<Zack> littlejoey: like i said, i have no idea what i could hvae done to render my ethernet useless.
<littlejoey> hmm Zack: you should understand what you are doing, some posts are actually not so good for you, so always use man or the internet before using commands
<jp0318> Greetings!
<anfegame> thank you guys the just so u know on chron /sbin/shutdown -h now worked great
<anfegame> thank you!!
<jp0318> Oh how I have missed linux!
<turkey_buntu> have there been any significant performance upgrades to the ubuntu 10.04.1 defautl install since its release?
<rww> turkey_buntu: not that I know of
<turkey_buntu> ok. thank you, rww
<DasEi> anfegame: welcome,no sudo needed on cron
<Zack> littlejoey: wireless now appears to be working.. but it'll be interesting to see .. for how long..
<dno> Happy Turkey day all...
<anfegame> thanks man, i am so happy!! lol i have expend like 2 hrs reading tutorials about cron and like one hour trying to make the dang thing to work
<littlejoey> Zack: some info though, I believe that one can connect to a router using N mode and G mode, for some reason when your card tries to use the N mode it doesn't, but when you use G mode it does.
<littlejoey> Zack: what the author did was disable connecting using the N mode, don't ask me more, but that's what I understood
<Zack> littlejoey: that's what i gleaned too.. though i'm not sure what the two modes mean.
<littlejoey> !N
<dno> Help with -- I want to change to download dialog choice to view rather than save. how do I do that?
<dno> TIA
<DasEi> !brain | littlejoey
<ubottu> littlejoey: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ryanakca> Could someone help me figure out why my desktop is only using the center of my monitor (treating it as if it was 4:3 and leaving great big black bands on the sides)? Happens on both VT[1-7! and X. As odd as it sounds, it changed in the middle of the night, when I went to bed last night it was fine, this morning when I got up, it wasn't.
<breadcrumb> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DasEi> ryanakca: I can try,though no idea in first hand,which g-card?
<Rovanion> How do I run an application with another locale?
<aeon-ltd> ryanakca: resolution/framebuffer settings changed maybe?, did you update
<littlejoey> thanks DasEi :) ok I am leaving... good day/night folks... happy ubuntuing
<Jehah> Quick Q: I'm using Linux since like a year (9.10) and I always have problems with the sound and Flash. If the the sound didn't work I end the process "pulseaudio" and the sound works. Also, flash sometimes doesn't play so I need to close the browser and open it again. I'm thinking now to go to 10.04 to solve these problems. Will this be a solution?
<DasEi> Jehah: not a quick question,but few longer,which distro are you using ?
<Jehah> Ubuntu 9.10
<ryanakca> DasEi: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)
<Rovanion> Jehah, Ubuntu 10.10 has a new version of Flash that is much better than the predecessors. And all the other packages has been developed as well
<aeon-ltd> Jehah: probably, but you should update anyway to get newer repos and packages
<ryanakca> aeon-ltd: I did not change them. After I found my monitor screwed, I tried reboot and running an upgrade
<DasEi> Jehah: so audio drivers must be set properly, and apart from just flash also need codecs and sometimes additional problems,I haven't had problems since hardy
<K350> Any console/textbased (slang?) program to check the bandwith with?
<ryanakca> aeon-ltd: hwinfo --monitor gives "Max. Resolution: 640x480".
<DasEi> Jehah: if you launch alsamixergui, is your hardware displayed correctly ?
<ryanakca> K350: vnstat
<ryanakca> !info vnstat
<ubottu> vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (maverick), package size 80 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Rovanion> When running sudo apt-get build-dep docky I get the fallowing error: E: Kunde inte öppna filen /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: Filen eller katalogen finns inte) What in the issue and how do I solve it?
<Jehah> Thanks. I tried to fix the sound issue previously but did't work. So I thought these problems I thought its part of Linux life.
<DasEi> ryanakca: should be no problem to re-install driver and run nvidia-xconfig from without x,then restart gdm
<DasEi> Jehah: exotic hardware ? (put nick when answer)
<Jehah> DasEi: the command didn't work
<aeon-ltd> ryanakca: got cpu drivers?
<aeon-ltd> ryanakca: *gpu
<seevee> quit
<ryanakca> Rovanion: could you rerun apt-get build-dep but prefix the command with 'LANG=C LC_ALL=C' (i.e. sudo LANG=C LC_ALL=C apt-get build-dep blah ) so that the non-germans can understand the error message?
<haakonn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UdevRoadmap -- should this page really use terms such as "bitch"?
<DasEi> ryanakca: can you find your card system > hardwaredrivers ?
<ryanakca> DasEi: Sorry?
<DasEi> Jehah: which command ?
<Jehah> DasEi: alsamixergui
<Rovanion> ryanakca, Thank you, I was asking about that earlier but since noone awnsered I thought the best way to get an awnser was to send the error in Swedish
<ryanakca> aeon-ltd: Yes, I have the nvidia module installed and loaded
<DasEi> ryanakca: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk && jockey-gtk
<Rovanion> This is the english version of the error: sudo LANG=C LC_ALL=C apt-get build-dep
<Jehah> DasEi: however "alsamixer" works
<DasEi> Jehah: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui && alsamixergui
<DasEi> ryanakca: your card listed there ?
<Thoneve> Is there any good alternative to pulseaudio that works well with ALC888?
<ryanakca> DasEi: Yes, it's listing my card as using the most recent nvidia proprietary driver
<Rovanion> Thoneve, Pulse is a layer above ALSA which has the drivers. I'm not sure about this but maybe OSS4 has a different driver stack than ALSA and with it Pulse
<DasEi> ryanakca: fine; sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.ba
<aeon-ltd> ryanakca: try appending the correct 'vga=xxxx' at the kernel bootline in grub(or at boot) to define the fb resolution
<Skapare> I don't get this error with ubuntu-10.10-i386, but I do get it with ubuntu-10.10-amd64, on a fresh new install ... W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<Rovanion> Oh, I pasted the wrong thing :P  -  This is the error that I get when running sudo apt-get build-dep docky: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Skapare> that happens when I do:  apt-get update
<ryanakca> aeon-ltd: I have 'uvesafb mode_option=1920x1080-32 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap' in /etc/modules. The problem is even affecting grub.
<Rovanion> Skapare and I seem to have issues of the same sort
<Thoneve> Rovanion: Well apparently pulseaudio doesn't work with wine so well?
<ryanakca> Rovanion: sudo apt-get update and then try?
<DasEi> ryanakca: next steps will log you out of desktop,so maybe note: ALT+F2 to get a commandline, log in , sudo nvidia-xconfig, sudo service gdm restart (or stop then start) , then can use the nvidia-settings from terminal (x-based) again
<Skapare> Rovanion: so the ubuntu servers are broken?  I'd been going on for 3 days
<Thoneve> Im wondering if there's an alternative?
<Skapare> Rovanion: what's funny is it works OK for i386 ... breaks for amd64
<DasEi> Jehah:is your hardware listet correctly in alsamixer ?
<Rovanion> Thoneve, As far as I know Pulse works great with Wine. But you can always change the way Wine outputs sound in winecfg. So try picking alsa instead of Pulse since you probably already have both installed
<Thoneve> I used ubuntu 10.04 install cd...
<aeon-ltd> ryanakca: damn, then what about the monitor's own controls - e.g. contrast, rgb/cmyk controllers etc
<Rovanion> ryanakca, When running apt-get update I get the same error as Skapare
<DasEi> aeon-ltd: nasty neighbours, good hint
<Thoneve> It says "Has problems with pulseaudio distros (IE ubuntu)"
 * Skapare remembers back in the day when programs to play sound just opened a sound device and wrote bits of sound to it, and it played just fine ... today it's far more complicated ... and when it finally works, it sounds no better
<aeon-ltd> DasEi: wut?
<DasEi> aeon-ltd: the idea of that center problem just a monitor diadjust
<DasEi> s*
<ryanakca> aeon-ltd: *cough*. Tad embarassing. Selecting factory reset on my monitor fixed it. What happened to it in the middle of the night, I don't know (nobody could've changed it, it's right by my bed), but that fixed it :)
<ryanakca> DasEi: Thanks for your help
<aeon-ltd> ryanakca: lol it worked?
<DasEi> np, fine
<Rovanion> Skapare, Well the issues came when you had two applications writing to the same sound device isn't that correct?
<Skapare> ryanakca: FYI I'm running apt-get as root, as I always do, which has worked fine for many past versions
<ryanakca> aeon-ltd: lol, yes, tahnks :)
<intrader> Anyone, I need to automount  FAT volumes as executable so that I can execute .sh files.
<ryanakca> s/ah/ha/
<aeon-ltd> ryanakca: your welcome (even though it was just a guess from looking at my own monitor :) )
<Skapare> Rovanion: which I rarely do, or want ... but having 2 or more doing so should not be that hard to do
<Jehah> DasEi: I have conexant but not sure about the model and alsamixer says Conexant CX20594
<Rovanion> Skapare, I tend to have three applications using the sound-system at points. Playing a sweet little game with my friends talking over mumble with some music in the background.
<Skapare> Rovanion: what bugs me about it is that some people take what should otherwise be a simple problem, and create some of the most complicated "solutions"
<DasEi> Jehah: that looks good then, so it won't be the driver (alsa)
<cozzen> how do I make hidden files on a DVD available?
<DasEi> Jehah: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rovanion> Skapare, To state that the Linux sound-architecture or whatever you can call the mess anything else but a clusterfuck would be an understatement
<K350> ryanakca: Thanks a lot. Really appruciated!:-)
<cozzen> I'm trying to install starcraft 2, but it seems some files won't show up
<Skapare> Rovanion: a simple basic sound server that takes connections with some kind of optional authentication ... then mixes them as desired
<cozzen> when I mount the dvd
<DasEi> intrader: fstaboptions user,auto,exec
<Skapare> Rovanion: I'd be willing to program my own solution if the sound apps would use it
<Thoneve> cozzen: Check the wow winedb page, gives you a mount command
<ryanakca> K350: pleasure :)
<ogre> I just have a quick question, Any reason the 32 bit version of ubuntu is recommended? I'd love to get an x64 os but need it to run without any hiccups. Thanks in advance :)
<DasEi> intrader: though fat doesn't provide it anyway, it's more filewise then
<Diverdude> I have this TV tuner card in my ubuntu server: http://www.ivmm.com/innodv/products/smartcapture.htm   Is there any chance that this will ever be working in ubuntu?
<Skapare> Rovanion: but I know what would happen ... I'd put all that work into it, and only a handful of apps will use it
<cozzen> Thoneve: ok thanks
<Rovanion> Your experience with Linux seems to surpass mine by miles and miles. My first distribution was Fedora 8 and I've hardly been programming for more than two years
<DasEi> ogre: not really no more, 64 is fine, just very,very few exotics only available in 32, and even that can be overcome
<Tronny> hi
<Rovanion> Anyhow, does anyone know when the extras repository will be up again?
<Diverdude> I have this TV tuner card in my ubuntu server: http://www.ivmm.com/innodv/products/smartcapture.htm   Is there any chance that this will ever be working in ubuntu?
<Thoneve> Rovanion: Its down?
<ogre> DasEi, Thanks, I figured it was an issue with flash. looked kinda wonky on past x64 releases
<DasEi> Rovanion: i just updated, no complains (30 min ago)
<WillPittenger> I am having problems getting 10.10 to recognize the VBox guest additions monitor.  Anyone else in the same situation?
<Skapare> anyway ... I think I'm going to copy /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg from the i386 system (my netbook) to the amd64 system (my new desktop) and see if that makes a difference (these 2 files ARE different according to md5sum)
<DasEi> ogre: longer time ago, fixed
<Rovanion> Thoneve, Something is wonky with it, because both my and Skapares apt are complaining about it's availability
<cozzen> Thoneve: ye found it, cheers mate
<Jehah> DasEi: for my knowledge, Do "update" and "upgrade" do the same as the "Update Manager"?
<Thoneve> cozzen: No problem
<Thoneve> Rovanion: Lemme try...
<hihihi100> i need help regarding ext3 and ext 4
<Skapare> I started installing onto the new desktop on Monday evening ... apt-get update first gave me that error message then
<hihihi100> i have 2 external 500 GB HD, one in EXT3, the other in EXT4
<ogre> DasEi,  thanks alot. you have been very helpful sir. :)
<hihihi100> both have exactly the same data
<DasEi> Jehah: the manager unites both commands, update does packages, upgrade also kernelreleases
<hihihi100> same number of files
<Rovanion> I have had issues since thuesday when I installed my system.
<Diverdude> any1?
<Thoneve> Works for me
<hihihi100> same number of items
<hihihi100> but ext3 shows 125 mb of free space, while the Ext4 SHOWS 3.4 gb
<DasEi> Diverdude: just google ubuntu + tvcardmodel ?
<hihihi100> NOW, IF THE DATA IS EXACTL THE SAME, y the free memory difference?
<DasEi> Rovanion: try another location then
<Diverdude> DasEi, it does not realy give me much
<Rovanion> Yes both me and Skapare should be on the Swedish repos, I suspect
<DasEi> Diverdude: model again ?
<Rovanion> DasEi, To whom do I report this issue so that it can get fixed?
<Jehah> DasEi: Thanks. At the end of executing "upgrade" and "ubuntu-ristrected-extras" I got this line "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<intrader> Anyone, I need to automount  FAT volumes as executable so that I can execute .sh files. I have found https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1253, but don't know where fstab file is and what my USB device is.
<DasEi> Rovanion: can see in sources.list, which you are using, simply comment out and try another mirror, also try to ping it
<Skapare> Rovanion: but, I'm not in Sweden
<DasEi> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<VCoolio> intrader: /etc/fstab and 'sudo blkid' or 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Dazza71> hi can anyone help me with getting my printer to work
<DasEi> Rovanion: in the wiki there sure is a link for maintenance-request
<Rovanion> No, the issue still persists after switching to the main from swedish repos I still can't get the extra amd64 repo
<DasEi> Jehah: usual message, try youtube again
<Tronny> hi
<intrader> VCoolio, thanks, it looks like the command I need in fstab is '/dev/sdb1 /home/intrader/windata vfat auto,users,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000 0 0'
<DasEi> Rovanion: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner , or whichever distro you use, which is it ?
<VCoolio> intrader: that looks ok, the options I don't know about but the syntax is allright
<Jehah> DasEi: video plays, sound no.
<Skapare> OK, I just got /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg copied from my netbook (ubuntu-10.10-i386) to my new desktop (ubuntu-10.10-amd64)
<Rovanion> DasEi, Maverick it is. Should I add that to my sources?
<Skapare> nope ... that did NOT fix the issue
<VCoolio> intrader: better use a label for your usb as sdb1 can change if you use another device or something; label is always the same
<VCoolio> intrader: LABEL=blah /home/intrader/windata etcetera
<DasEi> Rovanion: yes, change lucid by maverick
<Diverdude> DasEi, http://www.ivmm.com/innodv/products/smartcapture.htm
<Skapare> anyone know where the relevant PUBKEY is supposed to be located for this error message from "apt-get update" ...
<Skapare> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<intrader> VCoolio, I copied from 'https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1253'. Still don't know whether I can execute .sh files. I need to make the FAT executable
<Dazza71> hi can anyone help me with getting my printer to work
<intrader> VCoolio, I don't quite get the LABEL deal
<Thoneve> Skapare: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys DB141E2302FDF932
<DasEi> Jehah: was this  an upgrade or fresh install ?
<Skapare> Thoneve: what did that do?
<VCoolio> intrader: you can set a label for disks/devices/partitions using gparted; it's harmless, just a name you give it; then in fstab you can identify the usb device with the label, instead of sdb1 because that can change and the label not
<Thoneve> Try updating your repos noe
<Thoneve> Now*
<Thoneve> Should fix the key error.
<Jehah> DasEi: I installed first 9.04 then upgraded to 9.10
<Rovanion> Thoneve, Yes that solved my identical issue too
<Jab1> hey
<Thoneve> Rovanion: A simple google search found that answer...
<Skapare> Thoneve: that indeed seems to have solved it ... any idea why it's broken?  something wrong in the install ISO?
<Rovanion> Thoneve, So where do I report that this key is missing with all new amd64 installs?
<Thoneve> Rovanion: No clue I just googled xD
<Thoneve> Skapare: I would assume so.
<DasEi> Jehah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 , part A (remove old config)
<intrader> VCoolio, ah, my problem is labels for the sticks are all different - only one is SAVES, others have other names. What is more constant is the drive in my case
<Skapare> Rovanion: is it "all" or just for people associated with Sweden?
<Rovanion> Skapare, It is associated to all
<Skapare> ok, OK
<Rovanion> Me changing servers did not change the fact that I was missing the pubkey for the repository
<Skapare> then I should add this fix to be "steps to modify ubuntu after it is installed" script collection, specific to 10.10-amd64
<Skapare> to my ...
<Rovanion> I'm going to file a bugreport on launchpad. Let's see how many years it takes to get a response this time...
<Skapare> Rovanion: 3.5
<Thoneve> Rovanion: Maybe by the time windows is fast.
<Rovanion> My favourite version number right there
<VCoolio> intrader: i get it; seems adding a line in fstab for any usb device that goes to sdb1 is more a workaround than usual solution; read about udev rules and see if that gets you anywhere
<DasEi> Diverdude: still no exact model given, re check and then look at : http://www.ivmm.com/innoax/support/download.htm
<VCoolio> intrader: I mean, what if an external hdd with ntfs or ext4 is connected and goes to sdb1; that would then fail because it's not fat
<intrader> VCoolio, what is udev - I see some UUID entries in fstab?
<Rovanion> Or, I'll just mail the bugsquads mailing list because it seems like they've tightened up the reporting procedures on launchpad
<VCoolio> intrader: uuid is not the same, it's also way to identify stuff
<Dazza71> any one help me get my brother printer to work ?
<DasEi> VCoolio: , intrader : could use autofs for it, or uuid in fstab
<WillPittenger> I am having problems getting 10.10 (as a VBox guest) to recognize the VBox guest additions monitor.  Someone in #vbox is helping me, but needs to know where Ubuntu puts Grub's menu.lst.
<DasEi> WillPittenger: I come over
<VCoolio> DasEi: he wants several usb sticks to be mounted with executable permissions, and is using fstab for that with a line starting with /dev/sdb1
<Thoneve> Where does ubuntu put grubs menu.lst DasEi
<Skapare> Rovanion: I was turned off reporting bugs to developer groups years ago when I found a major bug in a glibc function, reported it, and it took them 5 versions of glibc to get it fixed
<joaopinto> WillPittenger, Ubuntu 1.10 uses grub2, it don't touch on menu.lust on grub2
<intrader> VCoolio, so how to I always connect USB # 1 as FAT? What is autofs, wow this is beyond my knowledge!
<joaopinto> !grub2 | WillPittenger
<ubottu> WillPittenger: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Skapare> Rovanion: for my own FOSS projects, I just take bug reports by email :)
<VCoolio> intrader: to always connect usb 1 as FAT your way is fine; I'm just asking myself if that is the right way to accomplish what you need
<Skapare> Rovanion: one of which, BTW, is in Ubuntu
<Rovanion> Skapare, There is absolutely a huge difference between project and project
<Juozapas> hi
<VCoolio> intrader: but just do that, it's easy and if it suits your needs then fine
<Juozapas> whats wrong with gmail-notifier ? it doesnt work anymore
<DasEi> VCoolio: then better use uuids and/or autofs there
<Rovanion> Skapare, Aha, care to tell more?
<Skapare> Rovanion: true ... but it's when they go to formal processes that things seem to get lost
<Skapare> Rovanion: libvrb0
<VCoolio> intrader: like DasEi says, add a line for every stick you have using it's uuid, you can get that by plugging in and running 'sudo blkid' then in fstab UUID=number etcetera
<intrader> VCoolio, my problem started after Nov 10. I have a bunch of FAT volumes in sticks with various version of smalltalk. They all worked by doubleclic on Pharo.sh. Now it no longer works.
<Seppoz> how do i get the dev libs for at-spi package?
<VCoolio> intrader: what does it do if you double click? fail? or do something unexpected?
<Rovanion> Skapare, Well thank you. I might just use that library at some point wwhen I'm fiddling around my fancy GUIs thinking how great those applications are. Are you main or one of the developers, or do you maintain the package for Ubuntu?
<intrader> VCoolio, the way it used to work was: I stuck the FAT volume in USB, automatically the folder opens. I navigate to the Pharo.sh file. Doubleclic on it would bring up dialog asking me if it ok to execute the .sh file.
<Skapare> Rovanion: I just wrote the original package years ago ... I don't have anything to do with the distribution packaging of it (I think it's in Debian, too)
<intrader> VCoolio, it opens Open Office
<Rovanion> Skapare, Since that's the route packages normally take into Ubuntu I would suspect that it's in Debian too. How long ago was it that you wrote it?
<robin0800> Dazza71: what model number?
<Skapare> Rovanion: read about some of my other development ... skapare.blogspot.com
<Dazza71> dcp-120c
<Rovanion> But you're not from Sweden Skapare? How come you choose that name?
<VCoolio> intrader: in nautilus (your filemanager), check in the right click > properties > permissions tab if the .sh file is executable; if it is, check the settings in edit > preferences (I think behavior tab, not sure) for what to do with executable files
<Skapare> Rovanion: I was playing a Sweden based MUD game a couple decades ago when I was discussing character name change ... that was one of the suggestions ... I liked it because it reflected my desired to be creative in whatever I develop
<VCoolio> intrader: also right click any .sh file > properties > open with > set it to a useful editor, opening .sh files with oo is ridiculous
<Skapare> Rovanion: I also adopted Skaperen as a nick a few years later (e.g. I have 2 of them) because my ancestry is partially Norwegian
<intrader> VCoolio, I made mistake in the context menu for Pharo.sh - it opens now with 'cautios-launcher'. now it brings up an error dialog saying that I need the 'executable bit'. I am not able to set the executable bit in FAT volumes anymore!
<Skapare> Rovanion: then they made a TV show ... in my honor? (doubtful)
<DasEi> intrader: try sudo chmod +x your.sh
<Jehah> DasEi: part A step 5 didn't work. I got the error message so I executed "pulseaudio & pavucontrol" but got another error: E: socket-server.c: bind(): Address already in use
<Jehah> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-esound-protocol-unix" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<Jehah> E: main.c: Module load failed.
<Jehah> E: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
<Jehah> [1]+  Exit 1                  pulseaudio
<FloodBot1> Jehah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rovanion> Skapare, That's really cool. I've myself never played a MUD but decided upon my name when I was to create my first World of Warcraft character. I opened up my LotR and looked on the map until I found Rhovanion, a name which I modified (accidentally?) and it has grown on me since.
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, as intrader pointed out - if it's on a FAT volume, i'm not sure the execute bit will be supported
<intrader> VCoolio, I know it is ridiculous. It used to work ok. `sudo chmod +x Pharo.sh` does nothing.
<Skapare> Rovanion: names do that
<ZykoticK9> intrader, from cli you could use "sh Pharo.sh"
<robin0800> Dazza71: has brother got linux drivers?
<VCoolio> intrader: what if you add exec to options list in fstab for the stick, then remount?
<DasEi> Jehah: pavucontrol is installed ? then sudo service pulseaudio restart
<ZykoticK9> intrader, sorry that would need to be "sh ./Pharo.sh" probably
<Dazza71> well got what i hoped was the driver files downloaded but the deb files gave me "i386" error and rpm didn't do much either
<Skapare> I have a script which lists all the packages I add on to 10.10 after I install it, and I inserted the pubkey fix right before it does apt-get update
<DasEi> intrader: ./your.sh
<Diverdude> DasEi, Hmm what is this link you gave me?
<intrader> ZykoticK9, DasEI, VCoolio, unfortunately, it looks like I need to fstab with executable bit. All combinations of executing the .sh file fail now (since Nov 10)
<DasEi> Diverdude: a manufacturers side with also linux-drivers from innovision
<Rovanion> Skapare, Shall we continue in a Private chat not to bother #ubuntu too much?
<robin0800> Dazza71: you need .deb for ubuntu
<Jehah> DasEi: got " * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<Jehah> "
<DasEi> intrader: maybe it fails cause fail wants to write to protected area, try prefix sudo
<Dazza71> yes but i get the "i386" error when i try and install it
<Skapare> Rovanion: if you have a desired to, otherwise I'm going to idle/AFK and work on the new box
<Diverdude> DasEi, Hmm yeah ok...i dont see my card...its a InnoDV SmartTV-DX
<intrader> VCoolio, what would the fstab change look like?
<DasEi> Diverdude: should have a model number, already just tried tvtime on it ? ( brand is unknown to me)
<hiexpo> first sudo chmod a+x /path/to/sh.script
<robin0800> Dazza71: let me check
<intrader> DasEi, I have tried that, no luck - wants permissions.
<VCoolio> intrader: add exec like: users,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000,exec
<Dazza71> ok thanks
<Diverdude> DasEi, tvtime?
<Diverdude> DasEi, ahh here it is : http://www.inno3d.com/products/multimedia/smarttv_dx.htm
<VCoolio> intrader: but it's a bit desperate, as dmask-000 implies that, but I'm out of ideas now
<DasEi> Diverdude: a tv app, just install and see if card gets found
<Diverdude> DasEi, it runs on ubuntu server edition ?
<DasEi> Diverdude: the app yes, idk your card
<Diverdude> DasEi, idk? What do you mean?
<intrader> VCoolio, would you mind mocking the fstab in pastebin?
<DasEi> Diverdude: short for I don't know
<KruyKaze> hello eveyone , my laptop keeps crashing under 10.10 but works fine with 10.04 64bit
<Diverdude> DasEi, hmm right okay....So i can install tvtime on ubuntu server 10.10 terminal only from repos?
<Dazza71> robin0800 i get this error message
<Dazza71> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<rahduke> hey how can i set my IP to be static? I'm totally blanking right now
<DasEi> Diverdude: terminal only for tv ? what will that be ?
<VCoolio> intrader: ? it's just one addition to the line you pasted above: /dev/sdb1 /home/intrader/windata vfat users,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000 0 0
<KruyKaze> rahduke, connections manager > edit connections
<Diverdude> DasEi, Basically i dont want to watch the TV on my server...just make it able to stream the signal
<DasEi> rahduke: /etc/network/interfaces
<Risingsun247314> could someonehelp me with a U3 partitioning isue
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, using nm-applet is probably preferred over manually editing /etc/network/interfaces (easier)
<robin0800> Dazza71: are you running 64bits?
<DasEi> Diverdude: first got to make sure, chip is supported or get a module for it
<Dazza71> how do i find out ?
<KruyKaze> can someone tell me how to prevent my laptop from crashing under 10.10?
<DasEi> Diverdude: also could verify by the chip
<Dazza71> if i am
<Diverdude> DasEi, right, and how is that done?
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, if you want to know if you are running 64bit OS - use "uname -m"
<Diverdude> DasEi, by installing tvtime in the terminal?
<DasEi> Diverdude: by searching linux+chip ..
<Dazza71> in terminal ?
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, yup
<Dazza71> x86_64
<Dazza71> but my pc isn't 64 bit
<Dazza71> confused ?
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, if you want to install a 32bit DEB on 64bit Ubuntu you can use "$ sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture ./Package.deb"
<Diverdude> DasEi, The chip being?
<bobby_>  need help i delete the panel one the bottom how do i get it back? when i minize stuff i don't know where it goes....
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels | bobby_
<ubottu> bobby_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<VCoolio> !details | KruyKaze
<ubottu> KruyKaze: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> bobby_:  right click on panel, add to panel, one of the applets is called 'window list' or somthing.. or reset tjhe panels likle the bot said.
<zetyl> hi there
<DasEi> Diverdude: if you want to verify a tv's card support, try within a box with x. to get the signalchip, view the card ( or a detailed manual)
<Dazza71>  sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture ./Package.deb
<Dazza71> sorry
<Dazza71> dpkg: error processing ./Package.deb (--install):
<Dazza71>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Dazza71> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Dazza71>  ./Package.deb
<FloodBot1> Dazza71: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dazza71> ok sorry
<KruyKaze> VCoolio, i upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 and my laptop started crashing randomely
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, replace "Package.deb" with the actual name of your DEB file
<Dr_Willis> Dazza71:  i dont think you need the ./package.deb   just 'package.deb' would work  (with the proper name)
<zetyl> hello there
<Diverdude> DasEi, eith x? You mean X-window?
<Diverdude> eith=with
<DasEi> Diverdude: yes
<KruyKaze> usually when the'eres a video playing
<KruyKaze> vlc or totem or youtube
<zetyl> i got 5 domain name i want to host data on my personel server per domain
<DasEi> Diverdude: your initial question was if that card works with ubuntu/linux
<zetyl> what i have to do ?
<KruyKaze> the same sound gets repeated 3 times then a freeze and i have to force shutdown
<VCoolio> KruyKaze: define crash: black? reboot? screen freeze? correct video driver installed?
<robin0800> Dazza71: you need to cd to your deb download folder first
<Diverdude> DasEi, yeah
<Dazza71> ok
<Dr_Willis> zetyl:  was there an actual ubuntu support question? or did i miss it?
<KruyKaze> VCoolio, screen freeze
<DasEi> Diverdude: will be harder to discover terminal only
<bobby_> ok i did now the one on topis gone..
<Dazza71> i have clpr or cupswrapper file
<zetyl> yes sorry
<Hellz_Bellz> Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'extras.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<zetyl> the server is runing on ubuntu
<KruyKaze> VCoolio, checking driver now
<Hellz_Bellz> WHY GOD WHY
<DasEi> Diverdude: will have to go by the used chip then
<asus> Hi all! I stand up with the problem: does anybody tries to hook Flash application (movie) ?
<bobby_> nevermind Thanks a bunch!!!!
<rahduke> anyone know how I can start sabnzbdplus on boot without it launching one of my webbrowsers? Everytime I boot it launches Chromium
<zetyl> what packag i have to do ? to be able give that facility ?
<robin0800> Dazza71: clpr deb first
<KruyKaze> VCoolio, driver was not activated will do that right away and test again
<Diverdude> DasEi, hmm okay isee,..so need x-window ubuntu box with tvtime to so if it is suported
<icedearth> zetyl you want five differeent websites use apache and vhost for each domain
<DasEi> Diverdude: and also alternate tools
<zetyl> what is vhost ?
<number9> hey all I can't boot my laptop... the only thing that shows is this error:"GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" in the bug reports it seems like people only get it sometimes and it doesn't prevent gdm from loading but not for me, I can't get it to boot at all, and get droped to an init shell.... any ideas?
<asus> or is it any way to control Flash app remotly from another app?
<DasEi> Diverdude: or search vdr-sites by your chip, also hardwarelists
<Diverdude> DasEi, hmm yes ok...problem is just i have no idea what chip it is
<zetyl> i simply want to host 5 different website using my personnel pc which is runing on ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> number9, user 0 is the root user account - if that's missing, there is certainly a problem!
<asus> Hi all! I stand up with the problem: does anybody tries to hook Flash application (movie) ?
<asus> Hi all! I stand up with the problem: does anybody tries to hook Flash application (movie) ?
<asus> Hi all! I stand up with the problem: does anybody tries to hook Flash application (movie) ?
<FloodBot1> asus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> Diverdude: look at it ? search printed label ?
<icedearth> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=apache+vhost
<zetyl> what are t he package i have to do install ?
<icedearth> zetyl apache2
<number9> ZykoticK9: yeah thanks any ideas on what to do?
<ZykoticK9> number9, sorry no idea
<Hellz_Bellz> Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'extras.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<icedearth> zetyl http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/04/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<number9> Zykotick9: well reinstallation here we come, thanks.
<Diverdude> DasEi, There is a picture of the card here: http://www.inno3d.com/products/multimedia/smarttv_dx.htm   That big black plate to the right... i suppose it is this chip? There are several chips. But on this one it says conexant
<Dr_Willis> Hellz_Bellz:  check your sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ files. there could be some wweird typo in one of them. Or the server could be having some issues
<supreme> hi i have a very weird problem, cannot share a folder in my home network
<zetyl> i never used apache before can you install for me ?
<supreme> i got Operation not Permitted
<supreme> error 255
<zetyl> and secure my server
<d-eee> in ubuntu, is there a way to combine z01, zo2, ... zip files?
<Jehah> DasEi: when I executed "sudo service pulseaudio restart" I got " * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions"
<robin0800> Jehah: it always sayes that!
<Hellz_Bellz> zetyl: "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<_di> which version of python have ubuntu server by default?
<DasEi> Diverdude: yes the big one,looks like a saa or such, search by on-printed number or look up in technical data, sometimes coming with it
<zetyl> just only apache2 is enough ?
<zetyl> mysql, php ?
<LukaszTarkowski> Someone please help me change my password
<DasEi> Jehah: then retried last failed step ?
<Diverdude> DasEi, aha i think it might be this one: http://www.conexant.com/products/entry.jsp?id=107
<LukaszTarkowski> On Irc networks
<ZykoticK9> Jehah, if you want to restart Pulse you might be able to use "killall -9 pulseaudio" then try "start-pulseaudio-x11"
<Dazza71> robin0800 help
<DasEi> LukaszTarkowski: ask in #freenode
<LukaszTarkowski> ok thanks
<robin0800> Dazza71: yes
<Dazza71> mfc210clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb is name of file
<Dazza71> tried what u told me wouldn't work
<Hellz_Bellz> zetyl: please learn how to use tab completion for linux command line
<Diverdude> DasEi, it says on the chip   Conexant Broadcast decoder CX23883-39 62008026 0625 korea
<Dr_Willis> d-eee:  most of the time the archive manager can access the first file and figure out its a multi part archive and is smart enough to unarchiver them all.
<zetyl> tab competition ?
<Hellz_Bellz> press tab twice to list everything beginning with what you type
<Dr_Willis> d-eee:  at least tahts how Rar works.. i cant recall seeing multipart zip archives in years...
<zetyl> Hellz_Bellz: ok
<Hellz_Bellz> IE "sudo apt-g <tab>" finished to sudo apt-get
<cipher_> does anyone here know netbeans and the gcc toolchain?
<zetyl> well i want to outsource my project
<robin0800> Dazza71: how did it fail?
<zetyl> is there any freelancer ihere ?
<Dazza71> i must of got the last bit wrong
<Jehah> DasEi: Yes, and got the same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/536469/
<Dazza71> you said sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture ./Package.deb
<Dazza71> and where package.deb put in file name this is where i am going wrong
<DasEi> Diverdude: seems supported : http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/cx88.html
<Dazza71> mfc210clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb do i need all of this in the terminal window
<robin0800> Dazza71: but your learning
<robin0800> Dazza71: yes
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, you might need to install the 32bit library compatibility for 64bit OS too -- it's called ia32-libs
<GeamT> salut a tous, jai un big bleme
<GeamT> je n'ai plus de son
<cipher_> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ZykoticK9> !fr | GeamT
<ubottu> GeamT: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dazza71> i get this error
<zetyl> va ten GeamT
<GeamT> yéé
<zetyl> mdr
<GeamT> je ne suis pas sur #ubuntu(fr
<Diverdude> DasEi, hey check this...there might be hope no? http://www.bioticaindia.com/k-world-conexant-broadcast-decoder-cx23883-39.html
<Dazza71> cannot access archive: No such file or directory, Errors were encountered while processing:
<doolph`> hello anyone here using openvz or proxmox?
<rww> GeamT: /join #ubuntu-fr. English in #ubuntu.
<DasEi> Jehah: try to reboot to free the address, works by chance then
<tony78392> I am trying to get soudn out of my soudn card "Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio", any ideas how to configure this properly?
<XuMuK> zetyl: what project is that?
<robin0800> Dazza71: that means your in the wrong directory it can't find the file
<zetyl> this is simple and small project
<DasEi> Diverdude: serious hints to get it working
<zetyl> just want to install webserver
<ZykoticK9> !intelhda | tony78392
<ubottu> tony78392: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<d-eee> Dr_Willis: thanks for the input
<zetyl> on my personnel pc
<DasEi> !sound | tony78392
<rww> !lamp | zetyl
<ubottu> tony78392: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ubottu> zetyl: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zetyl> as i got five domain name you see
<Diverdude> DasEi, huh?
<tony78392> ubottu, I see the driver loaded into lsmod
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tony78392> but its weird that sounfd is not being output from the speakers
<DasEi> tony78392: first check it's unmuted
<Dazza71> if i type dir i can see the file so i must be in the right place ?
<d-eee> Dr_Willis: but rar works fine, but in this case archive manager does not help.  and it is the first time I have seen z01 and not zip.001
<zetyl> i want that each domain name point out to my personnel server to display corresponding pages
<DasEi> Diverdude: answers yor question , nor ?
<robin0800> Dazza71: so you typed it wrong?
<tony78392> ubottu, positive not mute
<XuMuK> zetyl: and what should do the freelancer there? do you know, that outsoursing contracts are at least for 1 year?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> d-eee:  you could cheat and try winrar.exe via wine :)
<zetyl> as i m not an expert of apache i want to outsouce i t
<Dazza71> copied and pasted
<Diverdude> DasEi, hmm well am still a bit unsure how to get this guy working on my ubuntu server
<DasEi> tony78392: ubott.  is channel ro-bot
<rww> zetyl: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support, not for finding people to do work for you.
<Dr_Willis> d-eee:  or 'cat' all the parts to one big zip and see if you can extract them.
<ZykoticK9> d-eee, no idea if it will work, but you could try "cat file1.zip file2.zip > NEWFILE.zip"
<tony78392> DaSei, I check that
<vic20gmr> banker247, im still here if you still want me to do those commands
<DasEi> !brain > tony78392
<ubottu> tony78392, please see my private message
<Dazza71> is the "$" important
<XuMuK> zetyl: write me in PM
<zetyl> yes i know i can pay 1$ per month during one year of contract
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, the $ is only the prompt
<zetyl> do you  agree for that ? :)
<tony78392> Dasei, I am clueless why sound is not being outputted.
<[steeve]> hello
<XuMuK> of course not
<tony78392> I check in the kernel module and its loaded
<Dazza71> but does that go before the sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture  etc etc
<zetyl> loooooooooollllll
<robin0800> ZykoticK9: talk to Dazza71 re your dpkg command many thanks
<DasEi> Diverdude: it was about if card is supported, now next questions come, you will have to look up vdr-stuff, I never tried any tv-stuff headless
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, no - you should see that by default
<d-eee> ZykoticK9:  hmm, let me try that
<DasEi> tony78392: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<Dazza71> ok
<[steeve]> I've created a pam module which call a function in an other .c file but the call to this function always fail. do you know why ? (PS : the function works in a normal program)
<DasEi> tony78392:  alsamixergui
<LukaszTarkowski> Well laters all dinner time.  Goodluck all
<Diverdude> DasEi, what does it mean to look up vdr-stuff?
<DasEi> !vdr
<tony78392> Dasei, done
<Tronny> hi
<Dazza71> cannot access archive
<DasEi> Diverdude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836171
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, "access archive" that's a strange error
<Dazza71> No such file or directory,No such file or directory
<tony78392> Dasei, what does Alsa mixer do for me
<DasEi> tony78392: gui up ? your chip mentioned ?  all channels have green speaker icon above the faders ?
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, you need to "cd" into the directory with the DEB
<tony78392> yeah
<Dazza71> dpkg: error processing .mfc210clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb (--install):
<tony78392> Dasei, yeah
<Dazza71> i am in that directory
<DasEi> tony78392: pcm also up ?
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, remove the . in front
<tony78392> Card: PulseAudio, Chip: PulseAudio
<KenBW2> im seeing a strange effect with Compiz and alpha transparency, radeon drivers, screenshot: http://webdeposit.desktop.kenbw2.co.uk/Web%20Deposit/Images/Compiz%20ATI%20Alpha.png
<Agent001> If some drivers don't work on ubuntu, can I run virtual box and simulate windows os and run the drivers there?
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, try "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture mfc210clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb"
<DasEi> tony78392: try with pulse audio down
<DasEi> tony78392: close gui
<DasEi> tony78392: sudo service pulseaudio stop
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, above won't work
<Dazza71> trying now
<DasEi> tony78392: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ZykoticK9> Dasda, will give "per user" error
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, ^
<tony78392> Dasie, I am getting "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions "
<isset> #php
<Dr_Willis> Agent001:   depends on the device..
<tony78392> Dasei, I don't have alsa-utils
<isset> I am using ubuntu I compiled php myself and placed the php.ini where it belongs but in php-cli I don't see any errors?
<isset> why?
<Dazza71> do i now do same with cupswrapper file ?
<Agent001> Hm, that doesn't give me much advice.. But I'm trying to say that I need to run a graphical application but somehow ubuntu doesn't let me detect it's video driver
<zetheroo1> I am still having to unlock my keyring 3 times on each fresh boot into Ubuntu ... how can I fix this?
<robin0800> Dazza71: yes
<Jehah> DasEi: Just restarted and now could open Volume Control. However, there are no input devices and there is only one output device named "Dummy Output"
<Dazza71> ok then try and install the printer now
<DasEi> tony78392: so select alsa instead of pulse under system, preferences
<Dazza71> ?
<tony78392> Dasei, no alsa available under preferences > sound
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, if (or more likely when) the printer install fails - you might want to consider re-installing using the 32bit Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> tony78392, i don't see an ALSA selection there anymore either (you're not alone)
<supreme> Sorry i dont know what else to do, i just cannot make a simple sharing from ubuntu 10.10
<shmup> is there a way to ls a directory and see things like..
<shmup> date modified? file size?
<supreme> help pls
<Dazza71> how do i get 32 bit
<shmup> probably in a ls help file isnt it ;x
<ZykoticK9> shmup, "ls -l"
<Dazza71> and will i have to un-install this now
<shmup> splendid, thanks ZykoticK9
<shmup> ls
<tony78392> ZykoticK9, I triple check , no Alsa in my system
<shmup> sorry ;x
<ZykoticK9> tony78392, not surprised - that's normal really - it's pretty much all Pulse these days
<Juozapas> hi
<Juozapas> why gmail-notifier doesnt work anymore ?
<ZykoticK9> !doesntwork | Juozapas
<ubottu> Juozapas: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tony78392> I got everything working in my system except sound
<DasEi> tony78392: try again with alsamixer
<tony78392> I see the modules loaded under lsmod, but sound is dead out of the speakers, I know the speakers work. Tested them in my brother XP labtop....-)
<Dazza71> can u install 32 bit and take of 64 bit
<robin0800> Dazza71: yes
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, if you install using the 32bit ISO and overright the current 64bit (Warning it will delete everything you currently have!)
<Dazza71> sorry to ask but if i download 32 bit now and install then will it remove 64 bit
<tony78392> Dasei, explain me how...can you
<Dazza71> ok sorry u answered my question
<Juozapas> why gmail-notifier doesnt work anymore ? it doesnt show any notification when new email received
<DasEi> tony78392:  alsamixer              <<enter in terminal
<Dazza71> if it helps make me printer work then i will be happy
<tony78392> Dasei, I see a series of levels with colors>...
<d-eee> ZykoticK9: didn't work.  what's weird is that among the files they start with .z01 and end with .zip
<DasEi> tony78392: chip listed ? can move faders ?
<ZykoticK9> d-eee, sorry i don't have any other suggestions - are you sure you got the order right?  I imagine it would start with the .zip then .z01 .z02 etc.
<bucknasty> I want to setup a mailserver on my vps. I never did this before :> Any recommendations which one should I use?
<tony78392> Daei, Card: HDA Intel, Chip: IDT ID 76c1
<ZykoticK9> !tab > tony78392
<ubottu> tony78392, please see my private message
<DasEi> tony78392: great, can move slides ?
<Guest88592> Hi all, Im trying to get my DVB usb going but im not well versed in linux. I have found its chip number using lsusb and found a patch on http://linuxtv.org/hg/~anttip/   I have downloaded a zip file but now have no clue of what to do!! ANy help welcomed
<ZykoticK9> l8r everyone, best of luck
<Jehah> DasEi: Just rebooted and now could open Volume Control. However, there are no input devices and there is only one output device named "Dummy Output"
<supreme> Help pls, when i try to share a folder i got "operation not permitted"
<tony78392> I was able to move from payback to capture using tab, is that what u mean?
<rww> ubottu: postfix | bucknasty
<ubottu> bucknasty: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<DasEi> tony78392: arrow up/down
<tony78392> yeah i can change the values, there are 6 levels, which one should I play with
<DasEi> tony78392: make sure the master n pcm are up least a third
<tony78392> They are
<DasEi> tony78392: use vlc or other to play a sound folder
<tony78392> ok
<DasEi> tony78392: turn on speakers, find right jack
<tony78392> can I restart the sound service or something similar?
<tony78392> Green jack is always right, AFAK
<DasEi> tony78392: turkise or green, not pink, seldom red
<DasEi> tony78392: laptop?
<tony78392> Desktop
<tony78392> is there a way to restart the sound service
<DasEi> tony78392: should do now
<Guest88592> Complete novice here needing help with a patch for DVB.
<Diverdude> will this card http://pchdtv.com/ run on ubuntu?
<vic20gmr> i need to make a folder in /usr/share/games/ do i do gksu natilus in term?
<vic20gmr> if not what is correct thing to do?
<rww> vic20gmr: "sudo mkdir /usr/share/games/nameoffolderhere/" in the terminal
<KB1JWQ> vic20gmr: I'd mkdir -p /usr/share/games/your/directory/here/, perhaps with a sudo argument.
<hiexpo> vic20gmr, sure
<Tommo> vic - that, or run sudo mkdir /usr/share/games in terminal. If you're using nautilus go ALT + F2 and gksu nautilus
<hiexpo> or like rww said
<vic20gmr> ok, but if its not bad to do so, id rather do this stuff in gui, cause i also have to copy files, and i think they are from differing source directories
<icedearth> vic20gmr gksu nautilus
<Chell> I can't seem to type in #vim, it says "#vim cannot send to channel". Anyone know why that is?
<hiexpo> yep gksu is better so they don't end uo in space
<hiexpo> ^ up
<rww> Chell: you need to be identified with nickserv to speak in that channel
<rww> !register | Chell
<ubottu> Chell: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<larry__> can anyone tell me how to install some new backgrounds
<Chell> rww, thank you
<supreme> Please, share file in ubuntu 10.10 just doesnt works???
<DasEi> larry__: right-click destop...
<supreme> im desperated, i just want to share a folder
<vic20gmr> icedearth, thanks
<Yanch0> hi. i tried to install ampache with lighttpd. i guess i had apache installed already. how can i check which webserver i have running. http://localhost gives me it works page
<supreme> with right click ..share... etc , but this thing just doesnt works
<larry__> nope rite click don't work
<icedearth> np, dont forget Alt F2 to bring up run box
<tony78392> Dasei, still without sound
<tony78392> Maybe I should reboot the damm thing
<DasEi> tony78392: no,it's not windows,looks all fine.. bios setting ? cable ?
<supreme> omg pls help
<supreme> i cannot share a simple folder
<supreme> i has been 2 days in that
<goobar> supreme: I tried that too and gave up, I have to use ssh to scp files
<larry__> i can find where the backgrounds are and use the ones that are installed on pc but when i click to get new backgrounds it bring's them up but can't figure out how to add them to the computer with all the other backgrounds that are already installed in here
<DasEi> Jehah: sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio alsa-base && sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio alsa-utils
<supreme> goobar, this is a problem of 10.10 ??
<hiexpo> larry__, what you trying to do /
<tony78392> Dasei, brb I will reboot the machine and see
<larry__> just want some deffrent background's
<hiexpo> larry__, change background image
<Tommo> larry_ copy them to /usr/share/backgrounds/ you will need to sudo this
<youlun> does anyone use BURG?
<jrmcm> is it possible to use pictures i have on my hdd as a background?
<larry__> ok
<JoshDreamland> I can't use apt. I keep getting a dpkg error at the 85%  mark of "Reading databases."
<DasEi> larry__: it's ~/Pictures   , can store additional jpg's there
<JoshDreamland> Everything works until 85%, then it prints the following: (patience)
<JoshDreamland> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: failed to read on buffer copy for files list for package `librsvg2-2': Input/output error \n E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<hiexpo> larry__, ok here's howit's done place the pic in a place where it will be kept do not delete open it  set as desktop background
<larry__> ok
<goobar> supreme: I can't give you an easy answer, you'll have to research how to make a network, and install OpenSSH and all that. sorry
<larry__> thanks
<JoshDreamland> I can't even control-c it when it's reading databases
<bucknasty> rww: can I use postfix without a domain (only IP) ?
<hiexpo> ot
<JoshDreamland> you know what, I may have fixed it, finally
<tony78392> Dasei, no sound still
<rooks> bucknasty, i use domain from dyndns on my postfix, works awesome :)
<DasEi> tony78392: no wonder to me, no use in reboot, open a stream in vlc, so got a steady output and play around with settings,jacks, module works
<nit-wit> anybody know how to capture a foraTV stream blocked from such
<DasEi> nit-wit: coming as flash ?
<nit-wit> yes but the actual page to watch from is the same url as the page linking, it doesn't shoe in temp as far as I can see
<hiexpo> download helper maybe
<nit-wit> showP
<sexygirl> Happy Thanksgiving!
<DasEi> nit-wit: (nick..) try videodownloadhelper plugin for firefox
<hiexpo> happy thanksgiving DasEi
<DasEi> hiexpo: pardon ?
<nit-wit> hiexpo, tried that I'm actually a fairly experienced user so I'm flummoxed
<hiexpo> DasEi, said happy thanksgiving
<goobar> beware of malware if you install Firefox plugins... just saying :)
<hiexpo> nit-wit, use wget
<nit-wit> video download helper does not work her it is the unchanging url I thinkmalware in linux it needs root access
<Jehah> DasEi: Thank you for your help. It works now but I need to see in the coming couple of days if the problem is still there. Thank you again!
<gerber> touch ubuntu 10.04
<DasEi> Jehah: have sound
<gerber> how can i add video to my ipodtouch??
<nit-wit> actual link http://fora.tv/2010/11/15/Decoded_Jay-Z_in_Conversation_with_Cornel_West
<gerber> how can i add video to my ipodtouch??
<hiexpo> !ot | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mujercita> te espero en (www digitalchat cl) somos muchas amigas y estamos solitas :)
<mujercita> te espero en (www digitalchat cl) somos muchas amigas y estamos solitas :)
<mujercita> te espero en (www digitalchat cl) somos muchas amigas y estamos solitas :)
<mujercita> te espero en (www digitalchat cl) somos muchas amigas y estamos solitas :)
<mujercita> te espero en (www digitalchat cl) somos muchas amigas y estamos solitas :)
<FloodBot1> mujercita: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hellz_Bellz> lawl freakin spam bot
<Hellz_Bellz> shutup FloodBot
<nit-wit> hiexpo, not real familiar with wget in spite of other skills could you paste it with the link I posted
<hiexpo> hehe <Dr_Willis>
<danley> Hi there! is there someone who knows Apache config well to help me out? query me please
<hiexpo> nit-wit, open terminal your experinced in that and type man wget
<Hellz_Bellz> danley: i might
<danley> it's about name-based virtual hosts
<Hellz_Bellz> ive been working on configuring apache for a day or two now in depth
<nit-wit> hiexpo,  that makes sense Doh.;)
<Hellz_Bellz> moreso than the usual stuff
<Chelsea> Hmmm.... after registering I still get the message "cannot send to channel" when I want to type somehting to the channel. I'm boggled.
<hiexpo> nit-wit,  ok
<Hellz_Bellz> danley: please pm me , im going to go outsidse for a smoke
#ubuntu 2010-11-26
<hiexpo> glad you know more than us    > no such thing as man commnd
<hiexpo> nit-wit,  I tried to help you and lead you in the right direction but you say what i tell you that has been in unix forever  makes no sense      >     than kick rocks go ask somewhere else or use google   > it has become your best friend now
<nit-wit> hiexpo, yes I am familiar with this method but the link to this url is the same as the url, it is blocked with a trying to actually connect
<magyar12> hi
<nit-wit> hiexpo, I did not say forever i said familiar with
<hiexpo> nit-wit, well than it has a password   ?
<hihihi100> i need help with ext3-ext4
<quietone> Hi, where can I read up on fixing this - The PostgreSQL server failed to start.  could not access private key file "server.key": Permission denied
<hihihi100> external hard drive
<nit-wit> hiexpo, I have used that foratv just has it set not to cpture, it doesn't even show in temp, no biggie I apprepiattte your help, with wget
<hiexpo> nit-wit, we don't support theft here  and if you don't have the password than you are stealing
<nit-wit> appreciateP
<Lancelot> I need help burning an image in ubuntu
<hiexpo> Lancelot, what up
<Lancelot> hiexpo: I'm trying to burn an image to a CD in ubuntu using  brasero
<hiexpo> Lancelot, how can i help you ?
<nit-wit> hiexpo, I am down with that, sorry it is stealing I guess, I can always watch it for free, it is a interesting look at the rap industry with Dr, Cornel West involved
<Lancelot> hiexpo: however it doesn't work
<Lancelot> hiexpo: it just burns a blank disk
<krabador> how can i update only a package, by line command?
<rww> krabador: sudo apt-get install packagenamehere updates the specified package instead of installing if it's already installed.
<krabador> rww, thanx :)
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to do fuzzy logic comparisions with imagmagick (or any other CLI program) of ~65Gb of pics to come up with dupes?
<quietone> forgot to add that the error is when I install Postgresql with synaptic
<hiexpo> Lancelot, you know i have That prob also so no iuse usb sorry i can't help ya onthat but don't give up just keep asking k
<Lancelot> hiexpo: k
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to do fuzzy logic comparisions with imagmagick (or any other CLI program) of ~65Gb of pics to come up with dupes?
<share> hello
<hiexpo> !ask | share
<ubottu> share: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KruyKaze> VCoolio, i'm back after installing the ati driver i still got  a freeze
<KruyKaze> VCoolio, i was playing music this time
<KruyKaze> VCoolio, i hear the last second of music 3 times and i get a black screen and everything stops
<VCoolio> KruyKaze: hi, well then video driver isn't the issue I guess; see if you can ctrl+alt+f1 into console; if yes, system hasn't crashed and also saves you a reboot; read some log files in /var/log and see if something useful comes up
<Parcus> test
<share> Why gnome keeps showing this http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/1479/mnt.png if they are already unmounted?
<VCoolio> KruyKaze: I can 't really help without error message or something; feeling too insecure to guess around on 'black screen error'
<KruyKaze> VCoolio, i understand what file should i look for?
<share> Why gnome keeps showing these mount points http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/1479/mnt.png if they are already unmounted? (only if I restart the computer it goes away)
<VCoolio> KruyKaze: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-view-log-files-in-ubuntu-linux/
<KruyKaze> thanks
<VCoolio> KruyKaze: method 2 if you can get to console after crash
<KruyKaze> will do
<KruyKaze> VCoolio, i guess i'll just wait for next crash :) shouldn't be too long (fortunately/unfortunately)
<share> everybody sleeping? :p
<KruyKaze> VCoolio, why wouldn't it only happen with 10.10 is the q
<wrd> share: did you unmount or eject them? what are these mountpoints anyway?
<realeyes> Can someone tell me how to extract a file/folder -AS- sudo/root?
<share> wrd: /dev/loop0
<realeyes> I need to put a folder in my usr/local/ and it wont let me.
<share> wrd: oh i used /media/bluray for the first mount and /mnt/bluray for the second one
<wrd> share: what does mount say?
<share> wrd: Unable to mount x264 Demo Blu-ray
<wrd> share: i meant the command mount -> no arguments
<wrd> share: should give you a hint what is actually mounted on your system
<share> wrd: sudo mount -t udf -o loop image mountpoint
<wrd> share: just enter mount .....
<share> wrd: what do you mean..=
<share> ?
<share> wrd: i just cannot enter mount
<wrd> share: this gives you the mounted partitions ...
<share> hm
<share> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<share> wrd: tks for pvt flood lol
<aprendiz> español
<codemonkeymty> hola aprendiz!
 * v_v 
<share> !es | aprendiz
<ubottu> aprendiz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aprendiz> hola codemonkeymt
<candymenfs> hoi allemaal
<aprendiz> me podrias ayuda?
<share> aprendiz: /join #ubuntu-es
<codemonkeymty> de donde eres aprendiz? de mexico?
<xangua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<share> !offtopic | codemonkeymty
<ubottu> codemonkeymty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JoshDreamland> I can't put up with this any longer.
<aprendiz> sou de colombia
<JoshDreamland> My package database is completely screwed.
<atxq> so I have a server running ubuntu, and I want to connect to the server and commit all the changes I have done to a folder?
<brattypita> has anyone had a hard time with medibuntu mplayer update for lucid 64 bit....error installation
<JoshDreamland> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: failed to read on buffer copy for files list for package `librsvg2-2': Input/output error \n E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<atxq> I connect using ssh. how can I syncrinize the two folder/files on the command line?
<brattypita> mplayer gui
<HazardX> how would I configure gdm for autologin, if I *wasn't* running a window manager?
<velko> atxq, use scp
<wrd> HazardX: where do you want to log in to? bare X ?
<HazardX> wrd: at the moment, I'd be happy with a spew of errors, instead of the stupid loginscreen (but later, I'd want it to start xbmc)
<velko> HazardX, edit /etc/gdm3/daemon.conf
<HazardX> I don't have gdm3/daemon.conf
<HazardX> the only gdm.conf I can find is in /etc/init/gdm.conf, but its format isn't what I'm familiar with from debian (so I don't think its what I want)
<Hellz_Bellz> would you be able to dynamically change your ubuntu installation if you reinstall EVERY package on the system only from another versions repos?
<Hellz_Bellz> that would be dandy
<Hellz_Bellz> roll back to 10.04
<HazardX> Hellz_Bellz, yes, except it can leasy to pain and suffering later (sepcially when backdating)
<HazardX> *downgrading
<Hellz_Bellz> what about going from 64bit to 32 bit?
<Tropolis> Can someone please help me construct regex for stripping url's from a text file?
<Tropolis> I've got this so far: http://bpaste.net/show/11591/
<HazardX> wrd/velko: I'm running 10.4, X starts, but I can't get gdm to login as the target user on its own (once I get that to work, launching what i want is somewhat trivial)
<xangua> Hellz_Bellz: full reinstall
<riddick> hey guys...  what's the deal with the GUI on this new ubuntu package?  the launcher bar and non-nautilus file managment,  and such.
<velko> HazardX, sorry. i do run debian proper, not ubuntu. i have no cure for your problem
<riddick> any tips on where i can find out about changing those aspects of my system?
<wrd> HazardX: can you autologin into gnome?
<riddick> oh,  gals, too,  i suppose...  lol
<HazardX> velko, *SIGH* that's the exact same problem I've got right now, I know how to do it in debian, but not ubuntu, and every search I try tells me how to do it from gnome, which I don't *HAVE*
<LjL> riddick: uhm, the *current* version of Ubuntu, Maverick, still uses Nautilus and GNOME Panel and everything
<aeon-ltd> riddick: you mean unity?
<HazardX> wrd: probably, if it were installed.
<riddick> maybe...  i'm not sure
<wrd> HazardX: I suppose the thing you actually want to do is create a new gdm profile that starts nothing (except perhaps an xterm)
<riddick> is unity the thing that uses the "launcher bar"
<HazardX> gdm/X has always confused/caused problems for me, but that does sound right
<bfri> Need help with networking and file sharing
<HazardX> wrd: looking at the file list of what the gdm .deb installs, I don't see anything that seems familiar about where to do that though
<VCoolio> except in fstab, where does ubuntu store that it was installed with a separate /home partition? I copied stuff over to folder /home but boot wants to find partition
<riddick> Yes,  that IS what i mean...  Huzzah!
<HazardX> and to make things a little more painful, right now xterm dosen't have keyboard support (so I can't run gdmsetup, because it needs X)
<aeon-ltd> riddick: well nautilus and gnomepanel is stil there, you can just remove unity or not use it
<riddick> Yeah,  I'm looking into it now,  actually.  it helps a good bit,  however,  to know what i'm looking for.
<augur> hey peeps.
<aeon-ltd> augur: what up
<augur> i have a wee problem with my install; the update manager is spazzing out somehow, and refuses to update anything, and in doing so, prevents other apps (like firefox) from running
<hujhk> i am trying to dualboot win7 & ubuntu, win7 is already installed but gparted & the ubuntu installer doesn't recognize any partitions and just shows the hd as unallocated
<Whosdaman> I need help please
<Whosdaman> checking for C++ compiler default output file name...
<Whosdaman> configure: error: in `/home/whosdaman/Desktop/Heimdall-Source':
<Whosdaman> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Whosdaman> how can i fix this?
<JoshDreamland> Whosdaman: What program is throwing that?
<Whosdaman> Heimdall
<thunkee> Whosdaman: looks like missing bin utils
<Whosdaman> how do i get those?
<Whosdaman> apt-get install build-essential?
<funyun> c/wc
<pete1> hello, where can I look up on my lucid's supposed recent updates?
<Guest26917> Hi all. I cant move a .fw file to /lib/firmware. Can anyone help.
<dell> Anyways, when I start my computer and choose to start Ubuntu, about half  of the time it will load with some weird new login screen
<spades> fs
<spades> what's the torrent for nfs
<pete1> ie, something like release notes on updates; not much details, only, which updates when went online
<hiexpo> Guest26917, what you wannna do
<tim_> need some help, my new wireless network shows up and I can get it to indicate "activating" but it never connects.  I can connect to any other wireless network and via ethernet cable.
<dell>  when I start my computer and choose to start Ubuntu, about half  of the time it will load with some weird new login screen
<Guest26917> Im trying to get a dvb to work. Im following a guide on forum but cant move a file to the directory i want
<hiexpo> easy guest260 why move it ?
<augur> anyone know abut this problem updating??
<Infoverload> Hi
<dell> ubuntu update problem
<Infoverload> I am using ubuntu 10.4 and for some reason, I can only navigate with the keyboard instead of the mouse
<Guest26917> hiexpo, The tutorial says to move the file to /lib/firmware
<Infoverload> does anyone know how to solve this problem and get back to mouse navigation?
<hiexpo> !hi | Infoverload
<hiexpo> to watch a dvd?
<Infoverload> Nooo
<Infoverload> just to use the computer
<Infoverload> I am on my other computer
<Infoverload> right now
<Infoverload> I can't click on anything with the mouse
<Infoverload> I can only access files with the keyboard!!
<Infoverload> GAHH!!
<hiexpo> !flood | Infoverload
<ubottu> Infoverload: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tim_> need some help, my new wireless network shows up and I can get it to indicate "activating" but it never connects.  I can connect to any other wireless network and via ethernet cable.
<x404x> how do i turn off transparent backgrounds in all terminal windows ? its hard to see when background bleeds trough
<pete1> where on the web can I look up on which updates when rolled out?
<hiexpo> x404x, one sec easy
<Skapare> x404x: there's a configuration menu in the terminal window
<realeyes> Terminal>Edit>Profile Preferences.
<Guest26917> cant move file from /home/download to /lib/firmware
<bob_458> how do i ban people
<share> bob_458: ffrom where
<Skapare> bob_458: ban then from where?
<thunkee> Guest26917: sudo cp file /lib/firmware
<hiexpo> x404x, ok open terminal than  > edit > profile pref > yhan transperant    > change it or un click it
<bob_458> my channel
<Skapare> bob_458: irc channel?  ask ops
<hiexpo> ^ open
<bob_458> i am op
<x404x> mine says it gets settings from desktop theme i suspected that was the culprit, turning that off helps
<quietone> x404x,    edit->profile preferences->background
<x404x> i didnt find any theme settings for it
<x404x> will that affect all windows or just one ?
<sparky44>  help with pidgen can any one help
<Guest26917> thunkee, excuse my ignorence. Do i do that from the dir the file is in?
<quietone> x404x, all term windows with that profile
<thunkee> Guest26917: right
<x404x> hm nice i got a more readable font too hehe
<x404x> ill be remote admin it from slow lines in thailand next week
<sparky44> when does/ did the new ubuntu linuz come out
<hiexpo> ok than right click desktop > themes > customize >
<x404x> always fun when queing 3 mins worth of commands and watching the mayhem half an hour later if made a mistake hehe
<xangua> !maverick > spark44
<xangua> !maverick > sparky44
<ubottu> sparky44, please see my private message
<x404x> prolly gonna run pretty high compression and low color bitrates etc
<tim_> need some help, my new wireless network shows up and I can get it to indicate "activating" but it never connects.  I can connect to any other wireless network and via ethernet cable.
<sparky44> any one know about pidgen messenger
<skalragg> nyone any good with dual booting?
<x404x> how do make mc repair par2 files when click on them ? those regex things in extension file looks pretty scary
<francisco> hello everyone
<francisco> quick question on wubi:
<sparky44> hello
<sparky44> im not good with terminal stuff any help please
<francisco> can i recover a previous wubi disk, by installing wubi all over again, as long as the chosen root.disk size is exactly the same?
<slacker-> Hi, my maverick install gets a segfault every night when it runs the /etc/cron.daily/apt script. any suggestions?
<tim_> no one has any suggestions?
<skalragg> hello, anyone able to help with recovering windows 7 , its still on HDD but doesnt appear on menu, ive tried windows recovery to no avail
<xangua> !ask | sparky44
<ubottu> sparky44: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<francisco> skalraag: even from the DVD?
<ubuntu-user> how to install Marvell (88E PCI Fast Ethernet) LAN in Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.35-22 generic ? thanks
<skalragg> well i dont have windows DVD but downloaded window recovery disk that was recommended on ubuntu forums
<francisco> hmmm
<francisco> there are a few boot CDs that replace it well
<pete1> where on the web can I look up on which updates when rolled out?
<francisco> http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<francisco> a popular one, many use it
<francisco> it lets you repair mbr as well
<skalragg> not to be an idiot, but where is the link to download the files?
<skalragg> since non of links work, other than in banner
<james__> has anyone come accross problems with the DVB USb
<DasEi> skalragg: you installed win , then ubu,now win is gone ?
<ubuntu-user> here is my error log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/536505/
<shq> hello?
<skalragg> DasEi :    Win still exists in Hdd but ive no way to actually boot into it
<shq> person?
<DasEi> skalragg: answer my question ? or just win ?
<DasEi> !hi | shq:
<shq> what's this?
<skalragg> yeah i installed it in that order, windows 7 64bit, then ubuntu 10.10
<ginitto90> ciao
<DasEi> !support | shq
<ubottu> shq: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ginitto90> ce qualcuno
<DasEi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shq> who are you ?
<DasEi> shq : pm me
<rallias> help. One of the fonts that ubuntu uses for nearly everything corrupted on me and all the text is just a bunch of squares. How do I fix this?
<DasEi> skalragg: ?
<rallias> help?
<xangua> use another font
<Vocin> Hello
<guest349025> my installation seems to have the monitor display settings set up properly for the login screen, but loses them and becomes unusable once I log in - is there an easy way to fix this, or a troubleshooting page someone can point me too?
<DasEi> skalragg: np,but stay here with technical support, so ..
<DasEi> skalragg: you installed win , then ubu,now win is gone ?
<skalragg> yes correct
<DasEi> skalragg: open a terminal..
<smok> hi all
<skalragg> yeah
<slacker-> Hi, my maverick install gets a segfault every night when it runs the /etc/cron.daily/apt script. any suggestions? It runs OK if I execute it from the command line
<DasEi> skalragg: sudo apt-get install os-prober
<DasEi> skalragg: sudo os-prober
<smok> anyone knows how to make clamav to scan mails through thunderbird
<DasEi> skalragg: a win installation found ?
<skalragg> yeah those 2 comandes are done, result i got was /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<skalragg> /dev/sdb1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain
<rallias> umm... I installed a new package on my laptop, and now everything is messed up. The titlebars of all the windows are wierd looking, all the text is a bunch of "character not found" squares, et cetera. how do I fix this?
<DasEi> skalragg: fine, prober finished ?
<skalragg> yes
<DasEi> skalragg: sudo update-grub                  <<check if it lists an entry for win
<DasEi> skalragg: should say foun.. blahblah win..
<DasEi> found*
<skalragg> yeah it says Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<x404x> my ddclient is not updating , do i need to use -force -refresh in a chron job ?
<liox_> hello
<DasEi> skalragg: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<x404x> or do i need other dns than my gateway ?
<pete1> I've just had an update on my kernel image and such, but there's no sign of it on http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/latest_logs?dist=lucid&commit=Go&noppa=1
<skalragg> done that, its opened up gnu nano 2.2.4
<DasEi> skalragg: change true to false : GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<derek_> hello, is there a way to disable the administrator prompts?
<DasEi> skalragg: set timeout to 5
<x404x> hm does ddclient need an open ssl port ?
<DasEi> skalragg: ctrl+o to save (enter), ctrl+w to leave nano
<liox_> installed version 10.10 on my notebook and so disconnect the power cord it goes with the black screen and blinking cursor on the left side. Does anyone know what might be?
<Sunny360> Hello
<DasEi> skalragg: sudo update-grub
<awc> I just installed win7 on my box, and having know that I was going to have problems with the MBR was prepared for it, with various live CD's and instructions on how to repair it. Unfortunatley as soon as I try and run grub on the live CD it states that grub is not installed. what do I do next?
<DasEi> skalragg: then (logs you off, so second..) sudo reboot  , and..
<awc> sudo update-grub doesn't work etc
<DasEi> skalragg: when grubs loads, press left ctrl to choose from grub's menu
<pete1> why can't I find these kernel updates?
<DasEi> awc: dualboot win/ubu,  win in the later installed ?
<awc> I've even tried installing ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04 on smal partitions to see if that would fix it, but it hasn't instead its wiped the windows mbr as well, so after I post, and pass the bios, i get a blank screen
<ferris_> searched google for connecting to external monitor through s-video
<awc> DasEi thats correct
<skalragg> sorry im a little lost, give me 2 secs to read over steps again
<DasEi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ferris_> i am on a laptop
<DasEi> awc : give me 5 minutes, boot live cd in beetween, can be fixed
<lsalb> #ubuntu-es
<tim_> having trouble using wpa2 security with kubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<awc> I'm on the live CD already
<ferris_> compaq presario c500
<DasEi> skalragg: where do you got stuck ?
<lsalb> how connect to ubuntu in spanish
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<skalragg> when i type sudo update-grub
<DasEi> skalragg: after the nano thingy ?
<skalragg> yeah
<DasEi> skalragg: when grubs loads, press left ctrl to choose from grub's menu
<guest349025> the login screen looks fine on my computer, but when I log in I get a lower resolution screen with an empty panel on the top and bottom and my desktop background in the middle, but I can't do anything but move my mouse - any ideas?
<DasEi> skalragg: then (logs you off) sudo reboot
<skalragg> it generates grub.cfg but pressing ctly left does notihng, unless ive done something incorrectly ?
<derek_> is there a way to disable administrator password prompts?
<DasEi> skalragg: WHEN grubs loads, press left ctrl to choose from grub's menu (after reboot)
<quant> derek_, no
<JoshDreamland> I'm about to just give up.
<skalragg> which command loads grub ? sudo update-grub?
<SmileyChris> the latest kernel upgrade (on 10.10) causes xorg to segfault, leaving me with command line only -- i can boot into previous kernel fine still. How do I go about reporting this?
<derek_> oh, wow...thanks.
<ferris_> how can i connect to an external monitor through s-video?
<JoshDreamland> Is there a way I can have my package databases reconstructed?
<DasEi> skalragg: the first thing when ubuntu starts
<skalragg> ok sorry,
<rallias> SmileyChris: google ubuntu bug report
<skalragg> ill restart then yes ?
<DasEi> skalragg: np, see you soon ?
<KipMacy> how do i get rid of this error , while using vlc: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<DasEi> yes
<SmileyChris> rallias: i'm more after the specifics, like what I should categorise the bug as
<skalragg> kk, thanks for your help
<DasEi> awc : open a terminal
<awc> done
<DasEi> awc : sudo fdisk -l
<ferris_> please tell me I do not have to boot to Windows!
<cipher_> don't do it
<cipher_> buy a fresh hdd if you have to :p
<awc> sudo fsdisk: command not found
<DasEi> ferris_: which g-card ?
<histo> My DNS is broken at this location; however, I can ssh to my home box using putty and the ip. Is there a way to tunnel port 80 through putty to my home server?
<Serebro> hey there, I've got Xorg running in low-graphics mode after restarting X...
<DasEi> awc : sudo fdisk -l , your typo
<riddick> hey, uh...  is there a keyboard command that i can use to open a terminal?
<cipher_> Has anyone here ever used netbeans with c++? This is sort of ubuntu specific question i suppose?
<awc> ty
<histo> riddick: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<ferris_> not sure.. it s on board
<DasEi> riddick: alt+f2,gnome terminal
<awc>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1   *           1      218437  1754590083    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sdb2          218437      243202   198923265    5  Extended /dev/sdb5          224600      242441   143310848   83  Linux /dev/sdb6          242442      243202     6107136   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sdb7          218437      224342    47432704   83  Linux /dev/sdb8          224342      224599     20664
<quant> riddick, ctrl + alt + t
<histo> riddick: or you can switch to one of the tty's with ctrl+alt+F1-F6
<DasEi> !paste | awc
<ubottu> awc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> !who | ferris_
<ubottu> ferris_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> awc: which is your /root ?
<ferris_> DasEi, I am not sure which card i have... it is the card that came onboard
<awc> sda1
<riddick> Thanks,  Quant.  that perhaps just saved my system.
<DasEi> ferris_: so how come s-video out ?
<awc> DasEi: sda1
<quant> riddick, np ;-)
<ferris_> DasEi... it is going to TV
<Serebro> Okay, newbie here--I updated 10.04 server (was workign fine with the ubuntu-studio-desktop package) and now X won't start, giving me a black screen/blinking cursor
<DasEi> ferris_: so a vga-s adapter cable ?
<New1> hi everyone
<awc> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536509/ <-- I forgot some of it
<New1> i just install 10.10
<DasEi> awc : ah
<ferris_> DasEi, it is s-video to rca
<New1> and my screen not work good at all
<awc> New1 are you using the propreitary videocard drivers?
<New1> i have VPCF12KFX sony with GT330
<Serebro> Onboard Intel graphics, but I don't know what else to look for to fix it...
<ferris_> I have tried the Function+F4 key combination but they are doing nothing....
<New1> awc i just install it
<pete1> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/253835 ← I've had four updates since the 17th, but this only updated on the last run. How so?
<DasEi> ferris_: I got to draw back there, other tv-standards here
<ferris_> all other FN Combination keys work correctly
<New1> awc but this is my second installation becouse
<ferris_> Ok. thanks for trying.
<DasEi> awc: possibly a linux install GPT on sda1, and two linux installs amongst win on sdb..
<awc> DasEi: sounds about right
<New1> in my first install i activate my nvida driver and after restart my screen went blank
<DasEi> awc: and booting sda linux works ?
<New1> after grub menu
<awc> none of them work
<New1> so i'm now did't install driver yet
<DasEi> awc: which hd is set in bio to boot from ?
<awc> DasEi: sda i no longer had acess after I installed win7
<DasEi> bios *
<New1> awc any help ?
<awc> DasEi: It should be sda1
<dno> Can some one help me with a simple question?
<awc> sorry New1 I'm afraid I can't
<New1> awc ok tnx for trying
<awc> yw
<New1> anyone else can help ? plz?
<soreau> ! help | New1
<ubottu> New1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cipher_> New1, I imagine google will be more helpful then here.
<New1> ok
<Serebro> anyone run into a (EE) intel(0): AGPGART support is either not available or cannot be used."
<New1> Cipher tnx
<DasEi> awc: anything wrong with booting from sdb ?
<awc> DasEi: I get nothing
<skalragg> @DasEi     Windows appeared on grub list and booted properly, thanks for all your help
<soreau> Serebro: Possible kernel issue. Is it causing a particular problem?
<Serebro> no graphics, Soreau.
<dno> where can you deselect the check box that is the dialog box that asks to save or view the file?  Remember this.  TIA
<DasEi> skalragg: duality.. gimme a win 7 ;-)
<awc> DasEi: I've only got the one disk that shows up in the bios
<Serebro> black screen
<skalragg> :)
<pete1> can't anybody say something about this? it's heckuva irritating
<soreau> Serebro: At what point in the boot process?
<DasEi> awc : k, we try then
<tim_> Is there a confilct with WPA/WPA2 wireless security in Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Serebro> Soreau: goes up through ureadahead, then just gives a blinking cursor after that.
<DasEi> awc : sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<sparrW> With my right monitor taller than my left, while running metacity, KDE apps maximized on the right display render their menus south of where they should, aligned with the bottom of the top menu bar on the shorter left monitor. This doesn't happen with gnome or kde apps in kwin. How can I fix this? http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2243/kdemenuproblem.png
<soreau> Serebro: Can you pastebin syslog?
<awc> DasEi: done
<Serebro> Soreau: I can try. I'm running off a LiveCD atm, so it'll take a bit.
<DasEi> awc : sudo mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<awc> DasEi: done
<DasEi> awc : sudo mount --bind /proc  /mnt/proc
<soreau> Serebro: Try mounting the file system and find /var/log/messages
<awc> DasEi: done
<DasEi> awc : sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<Kevin147> I am using Kubuntu and my sound is messing up. When I start it up, I hear bits of the starting sound. When I try to play youtube video's, its like its on fast forward..I am using 10.10, how do I fix this?
<Serebro> Soreau: will do
<awc> DasEi: done
<DasEi> awc : sudo mount --bind /usr  /mnt/usr
<soreau> Serebro: btw, is this an upgrade or clean install?
<awc> DasEi: done
<DasEi> awc : sudo chroot /mnt
<awc> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<aroman> is it possible to run a 64bit OS in virtualbox under 32bit maverick?
<awc> DasEi: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<Serebro> soreau: was an upgrade, but I did a clean install on a different physical drive/partition and got same issue.
<soreau> aroman: I don't think so.
<soreau> Serebro: But the live cd works of the same version of ubuntu?
<DasEi> awc : hmm, no ubuntu ? according to paste there are two installs, with sdb5 being /
<awc> yeah
<awc> DasEi: what if I try the same for sda? there is one on that too ( the original)
<Serebro> soreau: LiveCD is the only one I could find--it's a 10.10 RC
<DasEi> awc:ctrl+d to be sure , then
<soreau> Serebro: So it works on a live cd until you install it, then it boots to black screen?
<DasEi> awc : sudo umount --bind /usr  /mnt/usr
<Serebro> soreau: yes.
<soreau> Serebro: Have you tried burning the officially released version of 10.10 and installing from that?
<awc> DasEi: umount: unrecognized option '--bind'
<DasEi> awc : same backwarts, use arrow key to get latest commands, umount all 5
<otniel> does anyone know of a comprehensive guide for complete newbs about how to install kde on arch leaving it up to the point where i just have to add the apps i want?
<DasEi> awc : ah, sure
<riddick> So...  my uninstallation of unity did not go as planned...  :p
<DasEi> awc : sudo umount  /usr
<Serebro> soreau: Brasero doesn't want to work to do so--one optical drive. :p
<DasEi> awc : sudo umount  /sys
<DasEi> awc : sudo umount  /proc
<DasEi> awc : sudo umount  /dev
<DasEi> awc : sudo umount  /dev/sdb5
<awc> DasEi: umount: /sys: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<soreau> Serebro: Have you run apt-get update/upgrade from the recovery mode?
<xangua> ask on #archlinux otniel
<DasEi> awc: just leave it then, I wonder what we find in sda5
<otniel> ok thanks
<Serebro> soreau: gotta figure out how to get into recovery mode first... :p
<awc> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> awc : sudo umount  /dev/sdb5
<DasEi> if not already
<awc> DasEi: to be honest I could care less what is on sdb I can reformat it all
<awc> its sda that I want to keep 100%
<DasEi> awc : sudo mount /dev/sdba /mnt
<soreau> Serebro: When you boot your machine, you should be able to get to the grub menu and it should list ubuntu, one with recovery mode and an entry for memory test
<DasEi> awc : sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<DasEi> typo^
<Serebro> soreau: ah, right, I can get there.
<obsidieth> my apt-gets are becoming stuck on 'getting headers'
<DasEi> awc : sudo mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<awc> DasEi: its already mounted
<DasEi> awc : sda5 ?
<soreau> Serebro: Then when you boot into recovery mode, select the option to boot to a root prompt and run apt-get update/upgrade etc
<awc> DasEi: there is not sda5
<DasEi> awc: ,,,
<awc> no*
<Serebro> soreau: gonna be here for a while so I can run/do that? (One computer available atm.)
<soreau> Serebro: You could do it from the live cd by chrooting into the root partition but it's a bit more involving..
<soreau> Serebro: I suspect the problem is your kernel is out of date
<awc> DasEi: on sda I've got sda1 sda2 and sda3
<DasEi> awc: is what I thought, no idea what win7 did to a gpt table then, both systems I don't use
<soreau> Serebro: But without logs to review, it's hard to say
<awc> hmm ok
<Serebro> soreau: log location is??
<soreau> Serebro: /var/log/messages
<soreau> Serebro: But make sure you get it from the mounted file system on the hard drive and not your live session log
<Serebro> soreau: will see about pastebin asap
<Serebro> soreau: yeah, mount drive and cd into it
<Ed_Money> how do I change my settings so that "CTRL+L" won't automatically lock my computer?
<DasEi> awc: might ask again concerning gpt-table and win7,else if you re-install do win7 first, then grub, that works
<awc> yeah, I might
<awc> thanks for the help DasEi
<DasEi> awc: no gpt here, could have been more
<obsidieth> Hit http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main Translation-en_AU
<obsidieth> 99% [Waiting for headers]
<obsidieth> takes minutes to finish, how can i fix this?
<DasEi> obsidieth: try another mirror, use synaptics fastest mirror search
<ubuntu-user> how to install Marvell (88E PCI Fast Ethernet) LAN in Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.35-22 generic ? thanks
<ubuntu-user> here is my error log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/536505/
<Serebro> soreau: pastebin... http://pastebin.com/Yz8XuPXR
<obsidieth> DasEi: i dont know what that is
<obsidieth> where is it located within synaptic.
<obsidieth> ah there it is.
<b234> I just upgraded to 10.10 and discovered that I can no longer run exe files in wine from an external drive?!? Does anyone know an easy way to turn this security "feature" off?
<soreau> Serebro: Also pastebin the X log and the output of lspci -v
<Serebro> soreau: location of x log?
<DasEi> obsidieth: settings>repos>server (po up) > other (there in the popup)
<soreau> Serebro: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<obsidieth> wow
<obsidieth> new caledonia is fastest
<obsidieth> yet i am in australia, with nbumerous australian mirrors
<soreau> ubuntu-user: Are you sure you have to build the driver yourself? It may already be included with the kernel..
<DasEi> obsidieth: nice, eh ?
<obsidieth> that are geographically 40 minutes fro me.
<obsidieth> seems counter intuitive.
<soreau> obsidieth: Australian internet sucks ;)
<ubuntu-user> soreau, but that one, not working
<DasEi> obsidieth: takes some time to run, but can save hours in a month :)
<soreau> ! work | ubuntu-user
<ubottu> ubuntu-user: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<obsidieth> soreau: correct.
<obsidieth> but as far as latency goes, new caledonia shouldnt be less :p
<Serebro> Soreau: Xorg:  http://pastebin.com/X36DDMrh
<ubuntu-user> soreau, i cant connect to another Computer using default driver
<soreau> obsidieth: That is probably why there is the auto-server-select implementation
<DasEi> obsidieth: dominican rebupblick, but let's stay topic
<obsidieth> ping archive.ubuntu.nautile.nc
<obsidieth> PING depot.nautile.nc (61.5.210.7): 56 data bytes
<obsidieth> 64 bytes from 61.5.210.7: icmp_seq=0 ttl=57 time=1818.635 ms
<vic20gmr> i installed yamagi quake2, and it runs great, except movement is jerky, i move in "spurts" ive asked in #linux-gamers and in #linuxgames, no one seems to be home though [ive been waitinng around an hour or so] does anyone here have any idea why its doing this?
<soreau> Serebro: That log looks suspiciously like the live session log and not the one from the hard drive file system..
<soreau> ubuntu-user: You need to elaborate
<soreau> ! details | ubuntu-user
<ubottu> ubuntu-user: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Serebro> Soreau: that's the one from the hard drive.  lspci -v http://pastebin.com/GpCwchcy
<DasEi> vic20gmr: graphic drivers properly installed ? no compiz ? what does glxgears reveal ?
<obsidieth> now there is some stupid gpg key error
<soreau> Serebro: ok
<obsidieth> this is an absolutely clean install, why is apt so boned.
<obsidieth> GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<vic20gmr> i get the gears, im using direct rendering, lemme confirm
<DasEi> obsidieth: changeed mirror, missing a key ? yup, second
<obsidieth> DasEi: i dont understand what you just said.
<vic20gmr> smooth gears
<soreau> Serebro: Alright, I will look at these logs. In the meantime, go ahead and see what happens when you boot into recovery mode and run 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'.
<obsidieth> the problem was there before i changed mirrors. guess a key was missing on the default install
<coz_> obsidieth,  which PPA is this?
<obsidieth> works now, just a strange thing to have missing.
<Serebro> soreau: okay, will do.
<obsidieth> coz_: the souces.list has not been changed.
<Serebro> quit
<soreau> vic20gmr: Smooth gears means nothing. See the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'
<obsidieth> it is the main maverick release mirror.
<vic20gmr> DasEi, i see smoothly turning gears
<coz_> obsidieth,  mmm  hold on
<klenwell> Hi. Anybody experienced with setting up cron files using /etc/cron.d?
<DasEi> obsidieth: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys DB141E2302FDF932
<vic20gmr> soreau, ok, but if gears reveals nothing why do it in the first place?
<obsidieth> yeah its done, im more curious about why it occured.
<obsidieth> works fine btw.
<vic20gmr> Mesa DRI R300 (RV350 4150) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<soreau> vic20gmr: You're the one running gears. I never told you to run it
<DasEi> obsidieth: you need to reload synaptic or do an update after changing mirror
<soreau> vic20gmr: But that output indicates you have the open radeon driver working correctly. Are you having some problem?
<vic20gmr> no but several peoplehave in the course of my using ubuntu, i just wondered why
<obsidieth> DasEi: i am aware.
<vic20gmr> i installed yamagi quake2, and it runs great, except movement is jerky, i move in "spurts" ive asked in #linux-gamers and in #linuxgames, no one seems to be home though [ive been waitinng around an hour or so] does anyone here have any idea why its doing this?
<ubuntu-user> i cant connect to LAN using default driver Marvell (88E8042 PCI-fast Ethernet), on Ubuntu 10.10, here is my lspci and kernel version http://paste.ubuntu.com/536510/
<vic20gmr> soreau, i forgot to include your name, see above?
<DasEi> obsidieth: and if you add ppa's they are often smaller in bandwith than the main-repos, they are slower
<yaisel_> buenas noche
<vic20gmr> btw im on ubuntu 10.04
<yaisel_> saludos para todos
<vic20gmr> y tu
<soreau> vic20gmr: I recommend you use the r300 gallium driver
<klenwell> Does anybody know how to force cron to reload files in /etc/cron.d?
<soreau> vic20gmr: The easiest way to do this is to install xorg-edgers repo and subsequently, the mesa-dri-experimental package
<XuMuK> yaisel_: aqui hablan ingles, el canal español esta en #ubuntu-es
<vic20gmr> ok, by the by, what does the gallium mean?
<vic20gmr> soreau,  ok, by the by, what does the gallium mean?
<awc> DasEi: what was the grub2 site again?
<soreau> vic20gmr: Oh 10.04? You also might consider upgrading since there are important kernel bits you need too
<DasEi> !grub2 | awc
<ubottu> awc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<redshiba> okokok, i need some help with installing Ubuntu 10. seems that my other computer doesn't recognize the USB in the boot menu, but it does after windows has installed.
<awc> ty
<soreau> vic20gmr: Gallium is a new way of writing drivers. It will give you OpenGL 2.1, instead of what you have currently, 1.5 (see glxinfo output)
<soreau> vic20gmr: It exploits your hardware and offers better all around 3D capabilities
<ubuntu-user> soreau,  i cant connect to LAN using default driver Marvell (88E8042 PCI-fast Ethernet), on Ubuntu 10.10, here is my lspci and kernel version http://paste.ubuntu.com/536510/ ifconfig : http://paste.ubuntu.com/536514/, sorry for repeating my question
<vic20gmr> id rather not upgrade, it took me hours to get where im at, and im not inclined to start over, also ive heard some people having problems with it, they didnt have in 10.04
<phil__> hey>
<phil__> Hey?
<phil__> Anyone here or?
<redshiba> ya
<phil__> cool.
<coz_> phil__,  many here... what is the issue?
<vic20gmr> soreau,  id rather not upgrade, it took me hours to get where im at, and im not inclined to start over, also ive heard some people having problems with it, they didnt have in 10.04, i have a really crappy wifi net connection [ i dont have a choice but to use the wifi]
<soreau> ubuntu-user: You said first you can't connect to another computer, now you say you can't connect to LAN. Which is it? What are you trying to do? Just connect to the internet or network in some other way?
<soreau> vic20gmr: What wifi hardware?
<vic20gmr> rt2500
<phil__> Coz. i'm having performance problems on a game
<coz_> phil__,   I see... which video card are you using
<ubuntu-user> soreau, sorry, connect to another computer,
<phil__> i think its a gforce..8600?
<BaTTy0> GoBBle GoBBle
<phil__> maybe? something like that
<soreau> ubuntu-user: What OS is the other computer running? Chances are it's just a configuration issue and you don't need a new driver
<coz_> phil__,  open a terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<vic20gmr> soreau, is there a way to get ogl 2.1 in 10.04
<phil__> hmm...whats that do?
<phil__> im totally new to ubuntu =/
<soreau> vic20gmr: Grab a live image of 10.10 and boot it to test it. AFAICT, everything should work OOTB
<coz_> phil__,  that command will tell you the exact video card on your system
<phil__> ok thanks
<vic20gmr> soreau,  im not going to upgrade, if you have another suggestion, im willing to try it
<ubuntu-user> soreau, ubuntu 10.10 , kernel 2.6.35-22-generic have the same problem,
<coz_> phil__,  it might be better to highlight that command here  and then "middle" click inside the terminal window to paste
<soreau> vic20gmr: You can still try installing xorg-edgers for 10.04 and mesa-dri-experimental but there have been lots of improvements in the driver for your card since then (in the kernel and user space stuiff)
<kk> hello
<coz_> phil__,    lspci | grep -i vga
<CaneToad> Using the open source video driver for nvidia cooks my computer that it goes off because it gets too HOT
<kk> Can anyone see this ?
<soreau> ! hi | kk
<ubuntu-user> im on amd 64 bit
<soreau> kk: nope
<SingAlong> hi all
<awc> I'm trying to repair my grub loader when I do this: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt I get this: mount: you must specify the filesystem type .... suggestions?
<SingAlong> How do I change my resolution to 800x600 (without a graphical interface)?
<redshiba> speaking of installing 10.10, the computer i'm installing it to doesn't recognize the boot disk. it does't even show up in the boot menu.
<soreau> awc: Chances are, /dev/sda1 isn't what you think it is
<redshiba> USB boot disk.
<phil__> errrm, Coz, it says command not found
<vic20gmr> well downloading and insalling it farless time and gigabytes for me than redownloading all of the stuff ive downloaded/installed already - if i had faster internet connection, id prob go for the upgrade, but i dont, so id rather see what i can doo with what ive already got
<soreau> SingAlong: If you use open drivers that support randr1.2, use xrandr
<rusivi> CaneToad: I have the same problem w/ overheating (though I'm AMD) I would use CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor and governor your CPU and then it won't overheat
<coz_> phil__,  did you copy and paste the command as I suggested?
<SingAlong> soreau: I have xrandr.
<vic20gmr> soreau,  well downloading and insalling it farless time and gigabytes for me than redownloading all of the stuff ive downloaded/installed already - if i had faster internet connection, id prob go for the upgrade, but i dont, so id rather see what i can doo with what ive already got
<soreau> SingAlong: Just because you have xrandr doesn't mean your drivers support it
<phil__> i typed it out, i dont think copy + paste works... 1 seconds
<CaneToad> rusivi: I find it doesn't overheat if I use the proprietary nvida closed source driver
<awc> ty soreau i needed sda2
<coz_> phil__,   you need this mark   |   which is called pipe  and is generally located on the same key as the back slash \  but you need to hit  shift key to use it
<spaz> hey guys, anyone willing to help me with an issue that has a "released fix" for in launchpad?
<vic20gmr> soreau, i assume i can get the how to from x.org? if you have a more direct link to where i need to start reading, id appreciate it
<soreau> SingAlong: Generally speaking, the only graphics driver that does not yet support randr 1.2 is the proprietary nvidia driver
<coz_> phil__,   lspci  |  grep -i vga
<soreau> vic20gmr: google for xorg-edgers
<vic20gmr> ok thanks
<SingAlong> soreau: i'm running ubuntu on virtualbox.
<phil__> im highlighting the command, CTRL + C, then CTRL + V on the terminal, and its not doing anything
<JoshDreamland> maybe I'll just install Mint
<soreau> SingAlong: Then all bets are off. You are running a simulated vbox graphics driver
<bobob> if i do this command:dd if=/dev/zero of=volume bs=1k count=5583450000
<awc> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobob> how come i can only get a filysystem size
<SingAlong> soreau: oh. so i cant set my resolution to a lesser one? (right now its huge)
<soreau> phil__: In terminal, it's Ctrl+Shift+V
<coz_> phil__,   ok  I am going to type the command aagin      lspci | grep -i vga     highlight that command here  and then simply middle click inside the terminal window to paste it
<bobob> of 2TB
<bobob> and not 5.2 TB
<soreau> phil__: Or just highlight and middle click like coz_ said
<coz_> phil__,  to paste into the  terminal window  you have to  hit shift+ctrl+v
<vic20gmr> soreau, according to this [if im interpreting it correctly] my card isnt even supported by these drivers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<soreau> SingAlong: Pastebin the output of 'xrandr' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<SingAlong> soreau: k.
<awc> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536523/ GPT partition suggestions?
<rusivi> spaz: Whatcha got?
<soreau> vic20gmr: You don't want radeonhd. You are already using the correct driver which is simply radeon
<bobob> !pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/536524/
<coz_> phil__,  did you get that?
<spaz> this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/572970/+activity
<phil__> VGA compatible controller ; Nvidia corporation G84 [Gforce8600] GT
<soreau> vic20gmr: When you install xorg-edgers, you just run apt-get update/upgrade then install mesa-dri-experimental or whatever it's called and restart X
<coz_> phil__,   there we go
<soreau> vic20gmr: Or if it upgrades your kernel, reboot too
<spaz> I am experiencing it exactly as described, UNE 10.04.
<coz_> phil__,   and did you install the nvidia driver  for ubuntu ?
<bobob> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<phil__> I'm not 100% what has been installed, it was a second hand gift kind of thing
<bobob> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> phil__,   ok which version of ubuntu is this?
<coz_> phil__,   in a terminal type     lsb_release -a
<soreau> awc: What are you trying to do?
<bobob> when running this command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536524/
<bobob> how come i can only get a filysystem size
<awc> soreau: i'm trying to fix my mbr
<bobob> of 2TB
<bobob> and not 5.2 TB
<phil__> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<FloodBot1> bobob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> awc: What's wrong with it?
<vic20gmr> soreau, SO IS MESA-EXPERIMENTAL AND GALLIUM THE SAME THING, OR DIFFERENT THINGS?
<awc> soreau: it got wiped when I installed win7
<coz_> phil__,   ok  at the top of the screen you have   Applications   Places   System  ...yes?
<vic20gmr> sorry about the caps
<phil__> correct
<vic20gmr> didnt notice in time
<soreau> vic20gmr: For your sake, it's the same. We can read lower case too btw
<brendan1> Hello?  It won't let me install... stops at 34%.
<coz_> phil__,  ok  click  system/asministration/hardware drivers
<spaz> rusivi, it seems the bug was fixed in september, but I can't seem to find what version of gnome-power-manager it is fixed for.
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: are you installing with cd or usb?
<phil__> Searching
<brendan1> CD.
<soreau> vic20gmr: Eventually, gallium will be the default driver and will no longer be labeled experimental
<coz_> phil__,    rather  system/administration/additional drivers
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: do you mean booting or installing?
<phil__> oh, ok
<SingAlong> soreau: http://pastie.org/1326899
<brendan1> I can boot fine, but the install stops at 34% and says the disk is corrupt, but that's not really the problem
<ubuntu4shane> !who | brendan1
<ubottu> brendan1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<coz_> phil__,   now when that opens...in the first "field"  space... there should be  probably 2 drivers mentions  the  NVIDIA  accelerated grahpics driver  version 173  and one  version current
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: did you check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded?
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: or did you check the CD?  corrupt burns do happen.
<coz_> phil__,  is this a  yes?
<soreau> SingAlong: Strange it doesn't show any mode selected.. try this command:  xrandr --output default --mode 800x600
<phil__> additional drivers
<phil__> i cant find it
<brendan1> The problem is that I can't burn a new image because I only have 2G RAM.
<phil__> only hardware drivers
<coz_> phil__,   mmm
<subichan> is it possible to share some files between ubuntu and windows xp ?
<ubuXubu> yes
<soreau> subichan: yes
<coz_> phil__,   ok click  System to pull down the menu  and look for  Administration
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: ohh, and that is the system you burned on?
<soreau> ! samba | subichan
<ubottu> subichan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<coz_> phil__,  and in the Administration secondary menu  you should see   Additional Drivers
<rusivi> spaz: Based on how the reporter was in Lucid 64-bit, if you check Maverick/Natty both of them have updated versions of gpm so it may be the "Fix Released" is for Maverick/Natty, not Lucid.
<phil__> if its anything to you, on the hardware drivers i found this 173 you were looking for
<an> ??
<brendan1> !tab ubuntu4shame Yeah... it is.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> phil__,   and is there another one listed there?
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: if it says that the disk is corrupt, it probably is.
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: if you type ubuntu then hit tab it will finish my nick for you.
<brendan1> ubuntu4shame: I'm sure it is; that's not really the problem.
<phil__> a greyed out one which is my currently installed i think
<Guest49821> Anybody?
<phil__> and another one yes
<spaz> rusivi, that's what I suspected. So it seems the only way I'd be able to figure this out is to upgrade to 10.10?
<coz_> phil__,  ok
<phil__> thats reccomended, should i take it?
<phil__> or.. do anything with it?
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: ok, waht is the problem.
<SingAlong> soreau: "caught signal 11: server aborting". Xorg crashed
<coz_> phil__,   click it to see if it says installed
<awc> soreau: as I carry on through the reparation of the mbr , i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536525/
<brendan1> ubuntu4shame: The problem is that I've no way of burning a new one.
<phil__> activated and in use
<coz_> phil__,   the button on the bottom right of the window will change to  "Remove"  if it is already installed
<soreau> SingAlong: That's why I said, all bets are off in vbox. You're not even running a real machine
<coz_> phil__,   ok good
<phil__> ye
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: it is ubuntu4shane  not ubuntu4shaMe
<coz_> phil__,   ok  now which games are giving you issues again?
<ubuXubu> brendan1, do u have usb
<SingAlong> soreau: oh. i'm running ubuntu on ubuntu :D ok i think i'll do these experiments on a real machine
<phil__> World of warcraft, i used to run it at very high detail + settings at a high framerate
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: your only other option is to create a usb boot stick booting off the cd
<phil__> and now it has dropped dramatically, so i have to keep my settings down
<coz_> phil__,  mm  and the people for ubuntu games gave no insight to the issue?
<soreau> awc: I haven't had issues with my GPT setup and grub2.. have you tried asking in #grub?
<phil__> How do you mean?
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: however if you can't still access the data on the disk then probably your iso download is gone, and you are going to have to download it again.
<phil__> it isnt a ubuntu game
<brendan1> ubuntu4shane, ubuXubu: I've tried that, but the problem is I still have to download the image.
<phil__> i played it on windows xp?
<awc> soreau: I'll give it a shot
<brendan1> There's no space.
<awc> thanks
<rusivi> spaz: I'm inferring that conclusion. based on how the bug was not commented well on how the "Fix Released" status came to be, feel free to spark a conversation up about it in #ubuntu-bugs.
<phil__> if you see what i mean
<coz_> phil__,  i see  and is it with windows that you had the high frame rate
<phil__> Yeah, well a lot higher than now
<soreau> phil__: It's possible that your drivers are broken. What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<brendan1> 2GB RAM, a CD mounted, a CD image, and the hard drive locked away... yeah.
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: I would burn you a CD but I don't live in the USA
<coz_> phil__,   ok then I would suggest moving over the the #nvidia  channel and explain that  to them.... frankly the driver you have installed should be more than adequate to handle that game
<phil__> glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<phil__> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<phil__> should i install it?
<coz_> phil__,   yes
<spaz> rusivi: yeah it's really quite ambiguously commented. thanks for the help, I might inquire about it there too
<phil__> great, will get to it
<phil__> but, i have no clue what i'm doing :P
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: you are going to have to 1.  Use a friend's computer download and burn the image again, or order a CD
<coz_> phil__,  just open a terminal and type      sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<soreau> phil__: It's telling you exactly what to do, just read what it says
<phil__> ah ye, another thing
<phil__> when i try type in my password it asks for
<phil__> it doesnt do anything..
<soreau> phil__: You can't see your password when you type it
<coz_> phil__,  it will not show the password
<coz_> :)
<soreau> phil__: It is a security feature
<coz_> ^^
<phil__> it works!
<coz_> cool
<phil__> ^_^ installing i think
<soreau> phil__: Another tip is to press the up arrow key in your terminal to get to commands you've already ran
<spaz> does anyone know why I would be experiencing noticeable tearing on flash/HTML5 video, but not with videos played in totem? This machine has a intel x3150 for graphics.
<phil__> nice :)
<phil__> last thing it says it
<phil__> Setting up mesa-utils (7.7.1-1ubuntu3) ...
<brendan1> ubuntu4shane: Neither of those are options.  Is there any way I can get a smaller image, or get the CD to use part of the hard drive?
<rusivi> spaz: The buck stops w/ ubuntu-bugs, they are the ones who mark "Fix Released" they are the ones to talk about it with.
<phil__> and then where i can type the command, should i lleave i to setup?
<phil__> or has it stopped?
<coz_> phil__,  ok now type that command into the terminal
<coz_> glxinfo | grep renderer
<ubuXubu> brendan1, can u do wubi
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: maybe the alternate CD or puppy linux?
<ubuntu4shane> ubuXubu: it seems as the 34% install wiped the hdd
<phil__> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<coz_> mmm
<subichan> soreau: I read the ubuntu page of samba, and it says "From a Windows client you should now be able to browse to the Ubuntu file server and see the shared directory. To check that everything is working try creating a directory from Windows. ", actually i was looking for the opposite. is it possible too?
<coz_> phil__,  this is a PCI  card?
<subichan> soreau: meaning I was tryign to access windows files from ubuntu
<phil__> PCI card?
<soreau> subichan: Yes, though I don't use samba or windows really
<phil__> Errrrm...whats that again?
<Serebro> Soreau: no luck on my end, though it installed a bunch of updates...find anything in the logs?
<coz_> phil__,   hold on
<brendan1> ubuXubu: I can't use wubi because I've already gotten rid of Windows and I lost the recovery disks long ago (this machine is from a time when 2G was a lot).
<subichan> soreau: ok thanks
<soreau> Serebro: After it installed all the updates you rebooted again and reran update/upgrade until it had nothing left to update?
<coz_> phil__,   ok in a terminal type   lspci -list
<coz_> phil__,   DO NOT  paste the readout here
<phil__> wow
<soreau> Serebro: Also this is the log from the live session because it says the kernel is from /casper (when it should be from /boot)
<phil__> where do i paste it?
<coz_> phil__,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<soreau> ! paste | phil__
<ubuXubu> brendan1, what version olf windows was it
<ubottu> phil__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> phil__,   then hit the  "Paste" button and then paste the link it gives you here
<Serebro> Soreau: sigh, no... back to the CLI I go. back in a bit. hmm, should have given you the right ones... I'll double-check
<phil__> wont take me to that website
<phil__> should i just type it?
<coz_> phil__,   you have to open firefox
<phil__> ok
<coz_> phil__,   then go to  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<soreau> Serebro: At the top of the file it says the BOOT_IMAGE= and it should be from /boot, not /casper
<phil__> poster name?
<coz_> phil__,  yours
<coz_> phil__,   phil__   will do
<phil__> oke
<Doyle> Here's a Q. Is there an easy way to get my keyboards media buttons to function in ubuntu  10.04?
<coz_> Doyle,   did you go to system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<brendan1> @ubuntu4shane: the alternate CD is actually the same size (just because it's text-based doesn't mean it's smaller, apparently), but Puppy Linux looks BARELY small enough to clear.
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: as a 'quick fix' or alternative, google puppy linux, it is a small download, then booted with the CD install unetbootin, and prepare the usb with that for puppy linux, run off that download the Ubuntu ISO again, and burn it slowly
<phil__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536526/
<brendan1> ubuntu4shane: Thanks!  I'll see if that works.
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: I wasn't sure but I was thinking the alt-cd was smaller, guess I was wrong
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: puppy is just a nice small download that may speed the process
<Doyle> coz_: yea, first place I looked. No good.
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: are you sure the disk was erased
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: I assume you are booted via cd now?
<coz_> Doyle,  ooo ok   I have media keys here as well but I have not tried enabling any of them  ...
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: if you have the time, we can see if the file is still on the hdd.
<brendan1> ubuntu4shane: Yeah, there's a linux filesystem already installed, yeah, I am, puppy is downloaded but I've only got 6 MB left so I'd better get it burned before it crashes.
<coz_> phil__,  hold on
<dumpers> join ##mac
<phil__> coz_; it says also incase you missed the link
<phil__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536526/
<phil__> oh
<phil__> not that
<Serebro> soreau: will check and make sure I get the right ones this time. which files besides the Xorg.0.log?
<FloodBot1> phil__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> phil__,   I got it thanks
<ubuntu4shane> brendan1: ok, go with that plan
<soreau> Serebro: /var/log/messages
<Doyle> coz_: ok... I could swear the worked in 9...
<Serebro> soreau: thanks, will get them
<phil__> coz, is that the correct information?
<soreau> Serebro: It will end up being /mount/point/var/log/blah/blah
<Doyle> Media keys don't work. Tried the keboard shortcuts utility, as well as several different applications.
<coz_> phil__,   yes but hold on please
<Doyle> Any suggestions for a fix would be appreciated. Thanks
<soreau> Serebro: Simply type 'mount' to see what's mounted and to where
<phil__> ok no problem, take you're time
<soreau> Doyle: Do the keys show any effect in a program such as xev?
<ubuntu4shane> Doyle: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Serebro> soreau: I'm at /media/4f3b0f89-561e-41d7-85f9-90ada3b1e387/var/log, should get the right file by just getting messages now. ;)
<Doyle> ubuntu4shane: tried that, any other ideas?
<ubuntu4shane> Doyle: have you already been there?  when you press the media keys do they register?
<soreau> Serebro: right.
<ubuntu4shane> Doyle: try what soreau suggested, xev.
<Doyle> soreau: yea, xev shows keyboard activity
<mattalexx> How can I check the current battery power level from the cli?
<mattalexx> I'm using 10.10
<soreau> ubuntu4shane: Is your nick for the late Shane Lee aka Shame?
<Serebro> soreau: messages: http://pastebin.com/AGnwabBm
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: no, just Ubuntu for Shane. :)
<soreau> ubuntu-user: nm then :P
<coz_> phil__,  ok in terminal      lspci -v   and go to pastebin again and paste the output
<coz_> phil__,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/  in case you forgot it
<Serebro> Soreau: Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/n5ntNACn
<ubuntu4shane> mattalexx: try this: cat /etc/acpi/events/battery
<phil__> wow, thats a LOT of words
<phil__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536530/
<Serebro> soreau: shouldn't need a new lspci -v, right?
<coz_> phil__,  ok it is a pcie card apparenlty
<phil__> ok
<soreau> Serebro: Right, lspci output will be the same regardless
<soreau> Serebro: These files show you have X.org server from 10.04 but kernel from 10.10 AFAICT
<coz_> phil__,   ok where you type here    now type       /join #nvidia
<soreau> Serebro: And it never loads the intel_agp module
<coz_> phil__,  that should take you to the nvidia channel ...there explain that you have the driver working and which card you have
<Serebro> soreau: So how do I get it straightened out?
<phil__>  /join #nvidia
<coz_> phil__,   tell the the problems you are having with this
<coz_> phil__,   welll no spcake
<coz_> space
<coz_> phil__,  make sure there is no spacke at the beginning
<phil__> yeah im on it, so what's this telling me?
<coz_> guys I have to break here...be back in a bit
<soreau> Serebro: The fact that it's working on a live cd and not on the hard drive installation simply indicates a broken installation
<coz_> phil__,  nevermid if you are in the channel
<soreau> Serebro: However it's strange if it does not work after you've reinstalled it.
<soreau> Serebro: I think it's possible that you installed fresh but never actually booted into that fresh installation
<soreau> Serebro: Since you left the faulty installation around, you probably just booted into that one again </suspecting>
<CrimsonIdol> Logged in as a non-sudoer, why do some administrative tasks ask for admin password and others do not accept any password for access?
<soreau> Serebro: I would suggest checking /etc/apt/sources/list and making sure all of the uncommented entries are all for maverick and none for lucid, or any other spurious repo
<warcloud> Hi
<Serebro> soreau: This started as an automatic upgrade... and then an install to /dev/sdb5 instead of the original on /dev/sde5. I'll check that now.
<warcloud> I have some trouble with my sound could someone help me
<ubuntu4shane> hi warcloud, welcome to the ubuntu irc support channel
<soreau> ! hello | warcloud
<warcloud> HDA Inter ALC888
<tensorpudding> CrimsonIdol: if your user is not in the admin group, you can't use sudo.
<Doyle> CrimsonIdol: tasks that affect other users, or the system in general will require a password, tasks that affect only you and your environment dont.
<warcloud> Ubuntu 64
<soreau> ! intelhda | warcloud
<ubottu> warcloud: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<warcloud> 10.10
<tensorpudding> unless you've configured it otherwise
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: for some reason they got rid of the !hello and !hi. :)
<soreau> ubuntu4shane: So I noticed.
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: I do miss that. :)
<soreau> Mostly useless 'factoids' really, they only encourage OT
<warcloud> thanks I take a look
<CrimsonIdol> Login Screen (for example) will ask for and accept admin password from non-sudoer user. Synaptics will not.
<puhemo> 怎么全是英语
<soreau> ! ch | puhemo
<ubottu> puhemo: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: OT?
<soreau> ugh
<rww> ubuntu4shane: offtopic
<OY1R> i have video playback working pretty good on Ubuntu 10.10 but i have noticed a drop in framerate when ever the video is of moving water or other video's that have lots and lots of motion all over the screen (I never seen the same in Windows os), be it mpeg avi or dvd
<tensorpudding> !cn | puhemo
<ubottu> puhemo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubuntu4shane> rww: thanks
<Serebro> soreau: all uncommented sources are Lucid, not Maverick.
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: lol, sorry, sometimes this irc lingo trips me up.
<sis> ÓиöººÓ
<CrimsonIdol> Login Screen (for example) will even reveal the username of the (an) admin...
<soreau> Serebro: Well somewhere along the line you got a maverick kernel installed
<ubuntu4shane> OY1R: what video card do you have?
<turtle143> hey, i installed ubuntu on a compaq laptop designed for vista, and it has a button  used for locking the touchpad. the button doesnt work on ubuntu, and i'd like to use it as a middle button, because my touchpad doesnt have one and a few apps i want to use require it. is there any way to set that up?
<OY1R> it's an ati x1400
<Serebro> soreau: I was told by a friend NOT to upgrade to Maverick due to the problems with Intel chips.  Would a complete wipe and reinstall of the partition hopefully fix that?
<OY1R> ubuntu4shane: i never noticed the effect running Windows, and i have observed it in older versions of ubuntu aswell,
<ubuntu4shane> OY1R: hmmm, if it is that much of a bother to you you can try proprietary drivers, but probably not the most recommended thing
<pietro10> Hi. I want to share files between Ubuntu and Mac OS X 10.5, however the only guides I can find are from 2006. Does 10.10 have a preferred way of doing this? Thanks.
<ubuntu4shane> !ATI | OY1R
<ubottu> OY1R: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<OY1R> it's like Ubuntu does not have enough power/time to decode/display the very dynamic video
<pietro10> (I won't b eupgrading to 10.6 until I can get some tools to open up my computer and swap out the hard drive)
<ubuntu4shane> OY1R: being you have ATI it is probably driver related,
<OY1R> Ok
<OY1R> it's not that big an issue but i just wanted to ask.
<soreau> Serebro: Upgrades are generally problematic from my experience with ubuntu. I suspect if you change all instances of 'lucid' to 'maverick' (preferably using a auto-replace feature in a text editor) and re-run 'apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade', it's possible you will get a working system
<ubuntu4shane> OY1R: personally I don't like ATI or their drivers for Linux, although they have greatly improved of late, I too have ATI
<phil__> errrm
<ubuntu4shane> OY1R: I also have a Nvidia, and seems to be easier all around.
<Serebro> Soreau: worth a shot--definitely less of a pain than a complete reinstall.
<soreau> Serebro: It will take awhile to download and install everything but the sure fire way would be to just do a clean install of maverick (preferably with the officially released installer image) since it's working fine with the live session already
<phil__> coz asked me to ask one of you if you could help me with game performance problems that i didnt have on windows xp, anyone that can help?
<OY1R> ubuntu4shane: Ok, i have had some issues with this card but always managed to find a fix
<turtle143> hey, i installed ubuntu on a compaq laptop designed for vista, and it has a button  used for locking the touchpad. the button doesnt work on ubuntu, and i'd like to use it as a middle button, because my touchpad doesnt have one and a few apps i want to use require it. is there any way to set that up?
<OY1R> 8.10 was terrible
<ubuntu4shane> OY1R: some ATI work well over all in Linux, just depends, and I probably don't tend to notice things like that.
<pietro10> phil__: just say your problem
<soreau> Serebro: Either way, I think you will figure it out ;)
<phil__> Having a lot lower frame rate for some unknown reason
<soreau> phil__: Did you ever have a higher framerate in ubuntu before?
<OY1R> i had some minor issues with 10.10 the second monitor was messed up but i found a work around
<Serebro> soreau: Okay, will try the repo switch, then a reinstall. If neither works, I'll see you guys in an hour or two.
<phil__> My problem is, its not as high as xp, was wondering if there was any reason for it
<phil__> i was running max settings but
<pietro10> what graphics chipset do you have?
<phil__> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<Johnny420> Enter text here...so I installed ubuntu for the first time now what!!!
<pietro10> phil__: did you install the nVidia drivers from System > Administration > Additional Drivers ?
<soreau> ubuntu4shane: The ATI brand name is no more. It is now simply 'Radeon'. Also the drivers are better than nvidia drivers despite the past situation. AMD bought ATI and opened hw specs officially, also hiring developers to work full time on the radeon graphics drivers for linux
<craigbass1976> Is there something like the old xwing game for ubuntu?
<soreau> ubuntu4shane: Now is the time to invest in radeon hardware if you're using linux.
<pietro10> craigbass1976: try looking in the ubuntu software center
<pietro10> search for xwing and you could probably find something
<pietro10> hell, maybe Synaptic Package Manager has a "xwing" package too
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: wow, that is all news to me, I learned to hate ATI with this laptop. Spent nearly 2 years that it was not usable on Linux.  And I'm no noob.
<soreau> Serebro: Best of wishes
<phil__> pietro18 i went into hardware drivers and it said the latest one i have is installed i think
<phil__> i just did was Coz told me too, didnt have a clue what it was :P
<pietro10> go back into that menu then
<phil__> which one?
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: I did hear that things had improved, but it will take a long time to get over that very bad taste that was left in my mouth.
<phil__> i cant find additional drivers
<Serebro> soreau: seriously on the Radeon? I've been thinking about a graphics card, but couldn't find an Nvidia that wasn't showing up with lots of problems.
<soreau> ubuntu4shane: Yea, I've had my lowly 9600 for about 7 years now and in the 4 years using linux I've witnessed the radeon driver changes first hand and the people working on the radeon driver are nothing short of amazing
<pietro10> phil__: System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<phil__> not there...
<Serebro> soreau: awesome, I'll check some out soon. :)
<phil__> be right back.
<Serebro> later all, gonna go try this.
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: this laptop has Radeon HD3100, it was too new, and no drivers worked on it, everything caused overheating, serious issues.
<soreau> Serebro: Yes, seriously. They already have support upstream for HD5xxx and HD6xxx cards
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: 10.10, was the first default install that worked, besides Sabayon, and I installed about a dozen distros.
<soreau> The gallium drivers will be showing up in ubuntu by default soon and before you know it, we'll all be using wayland display server
<obsidieth> my uh, xorg is restarting soon as i type in my name to login
<obsidieth> i suppose one of my login scripts is breaking. but am unsure how to get in and access it
<obsidieth> changing the session to recovery console yields a similar result.
<soreau> ubuntu4shane: Yea, it's all very new and a work in progress but downstream can't keep up with all the progress happening upstream
<ubuntu4shane> obsidieth: you can probably log in via tty
<obsidieth> its a vm, i cant ctrl+shift f1 or anything
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: that is very good news
<obsidieth> as it executes that command on the host os not the guest.
<soreau> If you want to test new radeon drivers, use the latest version of ubuntu with xorg-edgers repo installed and mesa-dri-experimental (or use Fedora, since that's what the radeon devs use)
<ubuntu4shane> obsidieth: eww, not sure about that, I don't mess with vm's much
<obsidieth> mmm
<CrimsonIdol> obsidieth, SHIFT during boot for the grub menu
<obsidieth> i need to boot straight to recovery console i suppose
<obsidieth> ok
<Flynsarmy> Are they ever planning on fixing the lucid nautilus bug where the entire file highlights when renaming instead of all minus extension when in list view?
<obsidieth> straight into recovery mode CrimsonIdol ?
<soreau> obsidieth: You have a radeon card?
<obsidieth> nah.
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: really!  Fedora!  that is one of the few I didn't install before, never really felt the love for fedora. :)
<obsidieth> 8500gt.
<obsidieth> its not the drivers, its something my user profile is executing on boot
<soreau> ubuntu4shane: Me neither but that's what the radeon top men use mostly ;)
<CrimsonIdol> obsidieth, you'll get the grub menu... choose recovery mode
<obsidieth> yeah i got a root shell
<obsidieth> didnt know about the shift shjortcut
<obsidieth> just gotta find whats breaking it now
<obsidieth> .profile perhaps?
<FloodBot1> obsidieth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> obsidieth: So it's nvidia?
<obsidieth> that is correct. but thats not the issue.
<CrimsonIdol> obsidieth, dmesg
<ubuntu4shane> obsidieth: if you can at the grub line there used to be a way to only boot to init 3 which will dump you to command line, but if it is in your .profile, it is going to load even logging in via cli
<obsidieth> .xsession-errors
<obsidieth> its a damn broken .profile
<obsidieth> :/
<pietro10> phil__: ?
<obsidieth> easy fix at least.
<mike> how do I change my boot order?
<ubuntu4shane> obsidieth: yes, if you put the script in .profile then that is where the prob is.
<CrimsonIdol> mike, #grub
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: I may have to check out Fedora then, but I'm pretty content with the way Ubuntu is running on this now, no overheats anymore.
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: I'm too lazy to learn rpm stuff, I'm 100% Ubuntu user, and sold on deb packaging.
<obsidieth> ubuntu4shane: i erroneously mirrored .bashrc to .profile
<ubuntu4shane> obsidieth: yep, that will kill an install.
<soreau> ubuntu4shane: The radeon developers have determined that there is more power management code in the proprietary windoze drivers than the entire radeon linux driver stack
<obsidieth> do you guys use empahty?
<obsidieth> empathy.
<Zorlin> the IM client, yeah?
<obsidieth> had any problems connecting to msn with it?
<pietro10> I know people had problems connecting to the latest pidgin update with it a few days ago
<phil__> im back
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: yes, I witnessed that first hand, I only get about 45-50 min battery life with this beast, powertop reports 29w or something like that, it did drop a lot with 10.10, it was always 35w before.
<pietro10> so now it's on Empathy too? huh.
<soreau> ubuntu4shane: So they have a long way to go but with AMD providing specs and other intimate hardware information and hiring folks to work full time on the radeon driver, the sky is the limit now ;)
<obsidieth> pidgins ssl cert is broken, or microsofts is.
<netwrkspider> i m  ack
<netwrkspider> back
<phil__> <pietro10>, i couldnt find the additional drivers
<obsidieth> i think im almost set now.
<netwrkspider> Phil: for wht
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: that is really good news, because I really grow to hate ATI, and almost swore I would never buy another, I learned a very valuable lesson, try before you buy. :)
<netwrkspider> i need guide for setup own cloud
<phil__> played world of warcraft on XP, was fine + good graphic settings and performance
<phil__> but now im on ubuntu its bad
<soreau> ubuntu4shane: Well you can't always try everything, you can't always rely on user reviews and you can't always know everything and who's working on what. With linux, you take the good with the bad I guess. The best part is, you have the power to make a difference ;)
<phil__> lower framerate
<turtle143> hey, i installed ubuntu on a compaq laptop designed for vista, and it has a button  used for locking the touchpad. the button doesnt work on ubuntu, and i'd like to use it as a middle button, because my touchpad doesnt have one and a few apps i want to use require it. is there any way to set that up?
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: yes, and google is your friend. ;)  I guess research before you buy is the other lesson.
<Diamondcite> phil__: I don't know if the -opengl option used for warcraft3.exe applies to worldofwarcraft, care to try?
<soreau> phil__: You can't compare a game that runs natively in one OS to the same game that runs in a simulated environment on another OS with different drivers
<phil__> i know, but i was wondering if there was any way to improve performance at all
<netwrkspider> any one guide me to setup up own private cloud
<Sonja> does 10.10 come with Java installed in it?
<ubuntu4shane> turtle143: this isn't a fix, but on a laptop if you press both buttons together, it acts like a middle button
<netwrkspider> i have 3 4u server
<soreau> phil__: The good news is that the open driver developers are implementing DirectX10/11 to run these games natively instead of having to use wine
<glitchd> can someone help me to get cheese working?...ubuntu 10
<ubuntu4shane> turtle143: it would take editing xorg and stuff, I'm not good at that stuff.
<turtle143> ubuntu4shane: never knew that, thanks
<glitchd> *ubuntu 10.04
<phil__> soreau, just so you know, when it comes to OS and programs, im completely new + useless
<soreau> glitchd: Not if you don't tell us what's wrong with it
<Serebro> soreau: got logged into a graphical session that's not a LiveCD. Will only allow a partial upgrade.
<phil__> so i dont know much about what that means :(
<glitchd> soreau, it opens then before it even shows the webcam pic, it closes
<turtle143> ubuntu4shane: me neither, and someone told me that on linuxhelp
<ubuntu4shane> turtle143: another Linux tip, highlighting text and then clicking the middle button, will paste that text wherever you click. :)
<soreau> phil__: Basically you're trying to compare apples to oranges. WoW and other DirectX games can only run in wine on linux as of now
<goobar> netwrkspider, I think I just read an article in Linux Journal about making yer own Cloud
<phil__> but im running wow from openGL right?
<phil__> and on xp, i was running it with directx?, so thats my problem why im having worse performance?
<soreau> phil__: Yes, ultimately linux only uses opengl as of now but the game is written using directX (and for windows). So wine has to take every single call and transform it into something the opengl / glx nvidia driver can understand
<bobby_> happy thanksgiving can anybody help me get my video drivers back i put an older version how do i install the newer version back?
<soreau> phil__: So you're just not going to get the same performance
<soreau> bobby_: Sounds like you're using nvidia?
<phil__> its barely playable i'd say
<Diamondcite> phil__: Did you explicitly specify run with opengl? If not wine is still interpretting each directx call into opengl..
<goobar> ubuntu4shane, Yes, good tip. I ran across it by accident in Terminal, you can right click in Term to select Copy then middle button paste it elsewhere
<bobby_> nope its a sis card on laptop
<soreau> ouch
<bobby_> yea
<glitchd> soreau, any ideas?
<soreau> phil__: Perhaps you should try asking in #winehq
<phil__> Im struggling to understand some of these definitions unfrotunatly... i duno
<ubuntu4shane> goobar: all you need to do is highlight the text really, the last highlighted text is then pasted on middle click, but somehow it avoids the clipboard! :)
<will12337> Hello all
<soreau> glitchd: Did you run it in a terminal and look for interesting messages when it crashes?
<phil__> coz tryed finding out weather my graphics card was out of date or needed upgrading but, had to go
<phil__> or something just to improve performance, weather it be just a program to temporarily stop procceses that i dont need or
<phil__> something along them lines
<Diamondcite> phil__: I'm wondering regarding WoW.. how are you launching it? (Supposedly when running in openGL mode it's supposed to give very good performance...)
<glitchd> soreau, http://pastie.org/1326985
<soreau> phil__: The fact is, if it runs as expected in windoze, in theory, it's possible to get the same performance. But since you're running a game specifically designed for one environment in an entirely different environment, it's just not going to be the same
<will12337> I need to demo FOSS to elementary kids in 8 1 hour blocks, any ideas on where to start?
<soreau> phil__: You can try installing windoze in a virtual machine then installing the game in that but no idea if that would make a difference. Better to ask the wine folks (in #winehq)
<phil__> I just opened wow.exe with wine launcher and it does every time now so, i assume this OpenGL thing yes?
<ubuntu4shane> soreau: thanks again for that info, I'm off for the night.
<phil__> installing windows? =/ i wouldnt have a clue how to do it
<Diamondcite> phil__: I'm doubting it, unless it has an explicit rule for wow.exe
<netwrkspider> y windows guys coming here
<netwrkspider> Windows sucks
<Diamondcite> phil__: Please try this.. Open a terminal, 'cd' into your wow directory and run wow with "wine wow.exe -opengl"
<goobar> they want to escape the horror of Mr. Bill
<soreau> glitchd: Hmm.. it's obviously segfaulting. The only thing I can really suggest is filing a bug for cheese. Have you tried a different webcam program to make sure the camera driver is working at all?
<phil__> and see if it makes any diffrence? oki doki, will do,
<netwrkspider> lol
<phil__> oh wait what
<glitchd> soreau, the webcam works in windows and in skype on linux
<phil__> how the hell do i open wow.exe with open gl :S
<Diamondcite> phil__: ... too confusing?
<glitchd> soreau, so im thinking, yes, a bug
<phil__> i little, step by step please? =/
<ub20> wow is not windows heh, lot of gamers want wow working well with linux and whine is the way to got it work
<phil__> i dont do commands or terminals, like i said, completely new to ubuntu
<soreau> phil__: He's saying run 'cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/WoW (or wherever it is), and then running "wine wow.exe -opengl"
<glitchd> soreau, what other webcam progs are there?
<Serebro> goobar: of course...why give Bill money when you can spend it on computer parts. :)
<soreau> phil__: Hint: Tab is your friend to auto complete
<astroguy> Where to get info on how to use IRC for fist time users?
<soreau> ! tab | phil__
<ubottu> phil__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Diamondcite> phil__: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20549    Please read the HOWTO below under Configuring
<phil__> ;S.
<phil__> lol...wow..
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, i accidently delete "nautilus.rc" in ~/.theme directory. so how to find a backup of this file..?
<soreau> ! irc | astroguy
<ubottu> astroguy: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<soreau> astroguy: #freenode is a good place
<goobar> Bill... cackles with every dollar/pound/euro... he he... *cackle cackle*
<ejm> Can anyone help me getting my laptop's video card running correctly?
<soreau> unitedpotsmokers: A live cd?
<phil__> i havnt got a clue how to open wow.exe any other way than, double clicking it
<astroguy> Thank you for all the responses!
<ejm> It's a Gateway MD78 with an Intel GM45 chipset.
<phil__> or any directory or command...nevermind...
<unitedpotsmokers> oh.. ok.. i will find there.. thanks soreau
<phil__> thanks for...well..ye cya
<ejm> I'm using an HDMI cable to connect to my Sony TV, which the picture works, but there's tearing when I play anything.
<soreau> phil__: You have to try. 'cd' means change directory. It's a command you run in your terminal. For example to get to your pictures folder, open a terminal and run 'cd ~/Pictures'
<Diamondcite> phil__: ... use the menu editor with a right click on the application button..
<ejm> Xubuntu 10.04 64bit, 4gb of ram.
<techbreak> how to set up ftp server in ubuntu 10.10?
<soreau> phil__: To use auto-tab-completion, do 'cd ~/Pictu<tab>'
<Serebro> ejm: odd...did you do an upgrade? My Intel GM45 got messed up by an upgrade today... :p
<Diamondcite> soreau: I get the feeling phil still has a phobia of terminals.
<Serebro> *nod diamondcite
<ejm> I did one last night from 9.04. But the tearing was there before the upgrade.
<bobby_> why does ubuntu says i'm not the owner when i installed it
<soreau> Diamondcite: Not surprising coming from a WoW head
<goobar> techbreak, that should be an option when you install yer Ubuntu server
<ejm> There's a way to fix it, but it needs xorg.conf, which Ubuntu doesn't use anymore Serebro
<Flynsarmy> Are they ever planning on fixing the lucid nautilus bug where the entire file highlights when renaming instead of all minus extension when in list view?
<phil__> LOL.....i dont see what you want me to do =/
<phil__> honestly, im trying but
<soreau> ejm: Ubuntu and X.org respects settings in xorg.conf
<Serebro> ejm: talk to soreau--he just helped me out on mine
<phil__> you may as well of wrote, "go into dhaslhdkajbn djkan"
<soreau> ejm: It's just that X is now smart enough to guess correct settings for open drivers so it doesn't need one
<Diamondcite> phil__: Okay.. can you open an "Explorer" window atleast and goto the folder WOW is installed at?
<Diamondcite> (Please don't shoot me.. yet)
<phil__> explorer window....rofl...wtf is that???
<soreau> Serebro: Did you get anywhere with your installation yet?
<phil__> i can go to wow folder yes
<phil__> its on my external hard  drive
<Diamondcite> phil__:  Linux terms gets you lost.. windows terms don't make sense either.. which one are you from x.x
<phil__> Im an average british person
<phil__> but you're using terms in which your making out to be more complex than they are
<coolmadmax> quit
<spivwak> Could anyone recommend a distro to install on a 166mhz, 32mg ram system?
<phil__> you needed to say "go to your wow folder"
<phil__> :(
<Serebro> soreau: got booted into a graphical desktop, which at least helps me get the new release version DL'd and burned...but it's going to take an hour to finish DL'ing, then the install time.
<soreau> phil__: He did say that: <Diamondcite> phil__: Please try this.. Open a terminal, 'cd' into your wow directory and run wow with "wine wow.exe -opengl"
<Diamondcite> phil__:  (This.. is going to be a challenge), Please browse to the folder where wow is and look for the folder known as "WTF" and the file known as "Config.wtf"
<soreau> Serebro: Ah ok
<Serebro> soreau: so...I'm hanging out to try and pick up a little more knowledge. ;)
<phil__> ahhhh IM WITH YOU
<stellarnight> Can anyone explain to me how I managed to get my iPhone to tether internet in 10.10 so I can replicate it? Lol.
<phil__> yes!, i think i did that before, 1 second
<goobar> spivwak, Yes, try busybox, its small footprint distro for dinosaurs
<ejm> hmm, there wasn't an xorg.conf file anywhere. It also doesn't help that some of the keys don't work on it, like the P - " and /
<phil__> Ok, it contains some basic detail config, as standard
<soreau> ejm: What problem are you having?
<ejm> luckily I was smart enough to try xvkbd
<glitchd> soreau, is it possible to use a previous version of cheese and have it work?
<phil__> this is what you're looking for diamond
<phil__> SET gxApi "opengl
<phil__> ?
<Diamondcite> phil__: Please see if there is a line that looks like (SET gxApi "opengl") without the brackets.
<soreau> glitchd: Sure
<glitchd> soreau, how would i go about getting an older version?
<Diamondcite> phil__: Ah yes.. so it's already set to opengl x.x, how about max fps?
<soreau> ejm: Ok so tearing on your sony via hdmi.. which driver are you using?
<soreau> glitchd: Very carefully?
<ejm> let me go get it and see.
<glitchd> soreau, very carefully, how?
<phil__> i think i saw that ingame, it said 100 was max i think
<soreau> glitchd: Try looking at packages.ubuntu.com
<glitchd> soreau, ok, thx
<spivwak> thanks
<glitchd> soreau, much appreciation
<phil__> cant find max FPS here anywhere mate
<Diamondcite> phil__: Please drop that to 20 to 30 fps (25 should be very good for most already)
<phil__> hmm...25-30 is my problem :O
<soreau> glitchd: But the best way IMO would be to upgrade by building yourself, provided you are absolutely sure the problem is with cheese and not with your webcam drivers
<Diamondcite> phil__: Too many details for me to go through.. really.. please read the detailed HOWTO at appDB.
<soreau> *shrug*
<Diamondcite> phil__: Why is 30 fps bad?
<Diamondcite> phil__: Can you see more than that with your own eyes?
<phil__> well, it isnt but
<ejm> how do I find out which driver I'm using now?
<phil__> it goes down to 2-3 FPS in highly detailed places, with lots of people in
<Diamondcite> phil__: *moves to PM*
<gyyrog> why don't I have a file /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<soreau> ejm: lspci -vv|grep module
<ejm> oh yeah, I'm dumb! I forgot.
<soreau> gyyrog: Because you're likely using grub2 which uses a series of files in /etc for the configuration
<soreau> ! grub | gyyrog
<ubottu> gyyrog: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<soreau> ! grub2 | gyyrog
<ejm> intel-agp i915 snd-hda-intel shpchp
<gyyrog> thanks
<opensanta_> is it possible to install ubuntu to an sd card within ubuntu?  I have a netbook with windows and ubuntu installed to the hard drive, and I would like to have ubuntu on the sd card.
<ejm> iTCO_wdt ahci i2c-i801
<Serebro> soreau: what does lspci list? all pci interfaces? (told you, pretty newb to this)
<ejm> iwlagn sky2 sdhci-pci
<calamity> heya, I have just freshly install samba on two ubuntu comps
<calamity> neither is able to see the other
<calamity> I've used the samba gui as well
<calamity> still not change
<soreau> Serebro: Yes. ls means list and pci refers to the PCI bus
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sean93> how would i move multiple folders at to one folder using the mv command?
<thechitowncubs> Linux or Gnome or whoever should implement a night color palette so its easier on the eyes
<calamity> Sorry about that, I haven't been on IRC in a while...
<thechitowncubs> Someone should help me code that
<thechitowncubs> haha
<soreau> Serebro: Of course 'ls' is for listing file and directory information while lsusb lists devices on the USB bus
<soreau> thechitowncubs: Compiz has a 'Negative' plugin that can invert all colors
<Serebro> soreau: I was pretty sure ls was list. :) just trying to get a couple more pieces of the puzzle that is command-line stuff figured out.
<coz_> Sean93,  try  sudo mv  nameoffolder  nameoffolder....how many do you want to move?
<thechitowncubs> soreau: end of discussion
<coz_> ??
<Serebro> thechitowncubs: Check out the ubuntustudio default setup--dark grays.
<soreau> Serebro: lspci and lsusb are invaluable for identifying hardware connected to your system
<Sean93> coz_, 4. i want to do it in one command. folder1 and folder2 to folder3
<goobar> Serebro, You can use manpages too to try to figure out any commands you use and any of their respective flags
<Serebro> soreau: I've used lsusb before, getting my gamepad to work and troubleshooting a usb headset.
<soreau> Sean93: mv folder1 folder3 && mv folder2 folder3
<astroguy> "/join #freenode "
<[thor]> Serebro: you can also try "[command] --help" for quick help
<calamity> Basically, I have shared my music folder and nothing appears on either Network folder.
<ejm> ok, now I'm getting random screen flickering
<soreau> Serebro: Ah, fun times. I built an interface circuit for my controllers and fixed the linux driver (and later added rumble support for it ;)
<ejm> I wonder if XP would work on this.
<soreau> ejm: What does 'lspci|grep VGA' say?
<Serebro> soreau: nice--I don't think the rumble support's available yet, is it?
<soreau> Serebro: There is no 'the rumble support'. Force feedback is specific to each and every device that has such a fefature
<soreau> feature*
<coz_> Sean93,  generally what I do  is not from command line other thatn  gksudo nautilus  and simply highlight and move the files   I am probably get flack for saying that :)
 * soreau flacks coz_ across the knuckles
<coz_> lol
<Sean93> lol
<coz_> Sean93,  see I told you :)
<ejm> hold on...It's coming.
<soreau> Serebro: So far as the linux kernel is concerned, it definitely has force feedback support for all kinds of input devices
<calamity> hm, ssh isn't connecting either
<coz_> Sean93,  but I dot it all the time
<coz_> Sean93,  it is faster ,, easier... and I have never had any issues with it
<soreau> coz_: You also reinstall ubuntu all the time too
<ejm> soreau 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<goobar> learning the command line may seem tedious work but well worth knowing, and there are many things you can do with it that a GUI can't
<coz_> soreau,  :) only when necessary
<Serebro> soreau: sometime, I'll ask you how to enable it for a Logitech RumblePad 2 (USB, wired)
<soreau> ejm: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<dutchmens> hai
<ejm> 10.04 64-bit
<soreau> Serebro: I might not be here sometime :P
<gyyrog> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Serebro> soreau: fair enough. :)
<StrangeCharm> how can i recompile the gnu utilities with large file support? i need to cp a Large file.
<soreau> ejm: Naturally, I'd recommend upgrading to 10.10 first (or at least testing with a 10.10 live image)
<ejm> I did do an upgrade from 9.04 due to there not being support for 9.04.
<dutchmens> wanna triple boot ubuntu xp and backtrack
<coz_> StrangeCharm,  how large is this file?
<stellarnight> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dutchmens> swap for triple boot
<soreau> Isn't there a sync utility for copying large files?
<stellarnight> !!
<soreau> dutchmens: And?
<ejm> ok...will try that. so I must not be alone with this stupid little problem?
<coz_> dutchmens,  windows first    backtrack then ubuntu for ease if installation
<najwa> good morning ...
<dutchmens> when i loaded ubuntu and back track the grub just crashed
<StrangeCharm> the files i'm trying to move are actually only a couple of megabytes, i don't think that any of them are more than 2gb, but they all have their size written as large (as in, more than a signed 32-bit int)
<soreau> ejm: intel graphics driver support is hit and miss but the general goal of the developers is to improve things constantly, so upgrading should ultimately make things better, ideally
<goobar> soreau, rsync I think it is, tho I've never used it
<StrangeCharm> soreau, is there? what is it?
<coz_> dutchmens,  that's odd...did you check with the #grub peopel...yes?
<dutchmens> k thanks cozz
<ejm> yeah, I've despised Intel graphics forever, but the laptop was free, so I can't complain.
<soreau> StrangeCharm: You might want to escalate this question to ##linux since it seems that it isn't ubuntu-specific
<FyreFoX> hi I seem to be having issues updating the firmware on my iphone via virtualbox. I believe the problem is with usbmuxd where do I go for support for this problem please?
<dutchmens> now i 'll check with that way
<meowz> how can i disable the verbose that shopt -s autocd enables?
<Sean93> soreau, i need some help understanding this "mv folder1 folder3 && mv folder2 folder3" what is there were 4 folders? folder1 folder2 folder3 folder4 to folder5. how would it be written?
<soreau> FyreFoX: That's a loaded question. Try ##hardware or ##linux
<meowz> how can i play live video in linux without a web browser?
<FyreFoX> it did work in ubuntu 10.04 and 9.10 but now in 10.10 I am having problems
<coz_> Sean93,   sudo mv  folder 1  folder 2  folder3  /usr/share folder 4
<twoten> my new htpc is feeding my old tv set, how can I enable the xorg virtual desktop so I can scroll around a larger screen?
<coz_> Sean93,  sorry  that would  be  sudo move folde1  folder 2  folder 3  /usr/share/folder4
<sparrW> is there a channel for netbook remix?
<airtonix> msn is super annoying at the moment.
<coz_> Sean93,  of co urse it may not be in /usr/share
<soreau> Sean93: Essentially you're just running a series of commands. 'mv folder1 folder3' takes folder1 and moves it into folder3. You could get fancier depending on your situation with advanced bash, but I'm not sure about your particular situation. The && just says run the next command if the first returns without error
<coz_> sparkie,   I am not sure let me check
<Serebro> airtonix: I had to disable mine a week or so ago--kept logging me out immediately.
<will12337> join#linux
<will12337> oops
<soreau> Was there ever a time when msn wasn't super annoying?
<coz_> sparkie,   I dont see one specifically for that
<daddy> hey
<daddy> just installed 10.10
<coz_> will12337,   that may be  ##linux
<Sean93> soreau, ah i see, i was wondering if there was a way to tell mv that the first 4 folders were the source and that folder 5 was the destination, without tying folder5 4 times
<daddy> and dvd moview will not play
<daddy> any solutions.
<Serebro> soreau: it at least used to work more regularly. :p
<goobar> m$n
 * soreau wouldn't know since he's never been plagued to use it
<coz_> daddy,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soreau> ! dvd | daddy
<ubottu> daddy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StrangeCharm> soreau, except it seems that the autoconf on ubuntu has chosen to compile the gnu utils without large file support
<coz_> daddy,   then run this command      *
<coz_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<soreau> Sean93: Like I said, depending on your situation, you could use bash syntax to get more advanced and automate the process a bit better
<soreau> StrangeCharm: File a bug?
<coz_> StrangeCharm,  did you say how large this file was?
<soreau> StrangeCharm: Are you working with samba by chance?
<StrangeCharm> soreau, that would be swell, but not resolve the issue. if i filed a bug every time something squiffy happened, i wouldn't have great uptime
<StrangeCharm> soreau, nope, i'm trying to copy files from a ntfs disk to a ext4 one
<meowz> soreau: help me?
<goobar> doesn't lauchpad have a bugzilla thing?
<soreau> ! ask | meowz
<ubottu> meowz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<StrangeCharm> coz_, a few megs, not actually 2gb, but with sizes listed by the filesystem in large format
<coz_> StrangeCharm,   I have move  over 5 gig files from one drive including ntfs to ext4 with no isses
<coz_> issues
<ferris_> hey, which fs should I use when installing ubuntu 10.10? ext4 or reseirs4?
<rww> ferris_: ext4
<idstealth> I stick to ext4
<coz_> StrangeCharm,  are you sure the drive you want to move it to has the room?
<soreau> StrangeCharm: The bug report would be filed against ubuntu so they could address the problem. If you don't care about filing a bug but just want it to work, I suggest asking in ##linux. Perhaps get some information about the file(s) with 'stat'
<meowz> soreau: i asked it already, scroll up pls is long
<CrimsonIdol> Logged in as a non-sudoer, why do some administrative tasks ask for admin password and others do not accept any password for access?
<soreau> <meowz> how can i play live video in linux without a web browser?
<CrimsonIdol> Login Screen (for example) will ask for and accept admin password from non-sudoer user. Synaptics will not.
<airtonix> StrangeCharm, make sure you're not trying to move a ready only file.
<soreau> meowz: What 'live video' are you referring to?
<StrangeCharm> airflow, i'm using cp
<Serebro> CrimsonIdol: doesn't it authenticate you for 5 min or something?
<StrangeCharm> * airtonix i'm using cp
<ferris_> ok, cool. thanks. I am going to do some reading on it.... I am reading an old Linux + Certification book but is mostly focused on RH and I really wanted to know what is CURRENTLY being installed. I too installed ext4 but I am not completely knowledgeable on the benefits or risks of using ext4. thanks for the input.
<soreau> CrimsonIdol: First, you shouldn't log in as root in the first place. You could damage your users permissions
<goobar> AppArmor protects certain areas in the system that non-sudoers aren't allowed
<CrimsonIdol> Serebro, no, no, that's not what I mean.
<airtonix> StrangeCharm, so you've confirmed that problem is not because of source or destination permissions & ownership
<idstealth> StrangeCharm, I am running dual-boot, my linux system is ext4, windows is ntfs. There's no trouble at ALL in transferring files back and forth between partitions. Are you transferring between partitions or 2 seperate hard drives?
<CrimsonIdol> soreau, not the problem.
<CrimsonIdol> not logged in as root
<CrimsonIdol> Login Screen (for example) will ask for and accept admin password from non-sudoer user. Synaptics will not.
<meowz> soreau: any live stream from ustream.tv
<StrangeCharm> airtonix, i believe so: i'm using cp as root
<soreau> CrimsonIdol: Yes but logging in as root can damage things, even after you relog-in as user
<CrimsonIdol> soreau, not logging in as root
<majnoon> here a thought to lighten the mood :: if had faster connection could prob watch my tv card through RDP (but no have remote that would change the channel from 30 miles away)
<syn-ack> soreau, Using sudo can do damage too. your point is moot.
<vic20gmr> soreau, what was the video driver name you mentioned to me called? mesa-experimental or something like that? im not sure i remeber corrctly, andim talking to someone in #radeon
<coz_> StrangeCharm,  sorry to make you repeat if you have explained this...from which drive <, where is it located  ie another system   ,, a partition ..and external driver?
<StrangeCharm> idstealth, i'm moving files between two physical disks. i was trying to copy all the files from the ntfs disk to the ext4 one, but some of them give me this error,
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol,  whenever you change system files you must put in your admin password, but if you are only changing user preferences you do not
<drewbert> I have headphones in the cases front audio connector and speakers in the rear connector, I can only seem to get sound to come out of both or neither in the audio preferences dialog, is there any way to fix this?
<soreau> syn-ack: Logging in as root can be far more detrimental
<glitchd> all of a sudden my webcam is only showing in black and white..
<idstealth> StrangeCharm: try using nautilus. Graphical is easier. are your drives networked?
<glitchd> i need a fix for that
<glitchd> please
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, why would non-sudoer be allowed to make changes to Login Screen and such?
<coz_> glitchd,  which applicaton are you using
<syn-ack> Don't give me that. It's all a bunch of bull. anything that requires credentials can be detrimental.
<twoten> Is it possible to set xorg to output a resolution of 705x480 to my tv set?
<StrangeCharm> coz_, i'm trying to copy files from an ntfs partition mounted with truecrypt on a usb disk to an ext4 filesystem on an encrypted volume on another usb disk
<glitchd> i noticed it in skype
<glitchd> coz_, i noticed it in skype
<StrangeCharm> idstealth, i only stopped using nautilus when i started getting this error. both drives are phyically attached via usb
<glitchd> coz_, i dont have any other webcam prog either
<coz_> StrangeCharm,  oh it encrypted !!! mmm I may not have the  understanding to deal with that situation
<glitchd> coz_, i also noticed that cheese wasnt working so i removed, then it started doin this
<twoten> can anyone hear me?
<soreau> vic20gmr: Run 'apt-cache search gallium'
<goobar> drewbert, have you tried typing 'alsamixer' in your Terminal?
<coz_> glitchd,  ok does  skype have plugins or options to change how the video is rendered?  like  "invert colors"  "negative"  etc etc
<idstealth> StrangeCharm: Yep the encryption is messing things up for sure, I'm not too knowledgeable about encryption so I'm sorry I can't help. Good luck though!
<coz_> glitchd,  you may have accidentally ticked the black and white option
<soreau> vic20gmr: It's libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<glitchd> coz_, idk, but i didnt change anything, it just started to randomly do this
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol,  "non-sudoer" does not make sense to me...  but what I will say is that my kids do not have abilities to change system settings/files but they are still asked for a password if they attempt to change something...
<StrangeCharm> coz_, idstealth is it likely to be a problem on the source or the destination drive? also: since the driver is lower-level, why would cp be giving this error?
<coz_> glitchd,  ah so it is not consistent  ...it changes  back to full color at some point?
<glitchd> not so far, this just started happening in the last 10 mins, and i have restarted x2 already
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, Login Screen for example will show the name of the admin and ask for his/her password... i'm thinking that's not right.
<coz_> StrangeCharm,  not exactly sure with encrypted disks... I assume you needed to use a password for this ...yes?
<idstealth> StrangeCharm: I have no clue, sorry!
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, they are allowed to install games and such but are still required to have the admin password
<drewbert> goobar: I'm a little confused as to what to do with it.  When I modify front, both my headphones and my speakers change.  They work separately in windows, so I know it's possible with my hardware configuration.
<StrangeCharm> coz_, my keyring remembers the password. i connect the disk, and it mounts it for me
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol,  are you saying they have the ability to edit the login screen?
<drewbert> goobar: do you think there's maybe some sort of motherboard driver missing?
<coz_> StrangeCharm,  however,,, if no one can help here at this particular moment...scoot over to  ##linux channel...since this issue is a more generalized problem and they may have a few good hints with solutions
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, if they know the password.
<drewbert> please be lenient on my ignorance.
<twoten210> can I set xorg to output 705x480 to my tv set?
<drewbert> twoten210: yes
<goobar> drewbert, not necessarily. How drivers work in Window$ is different from Linux
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, I am not sure why but have you checked their ability to "administer the system" in their permissions?
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, I will check to see if they too can make those changes.
<partha__> ok
<CrimsonIdol> ferret_, Synaptics will ask for a password - but not accept any password if user is not 'admin' capable.
<drewbert> goobar: what you recommend as the next step from alsamixer, as I've exhausted the options within that
<twoten210> how do I hack my xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.10? it seems some program builds it - is there a gui?
<CrimsonIdol> ferret_, no, I didn't
<CrimsonIdol> ferret_, Try to start Login Screen and Synaptics from a regular desktop user without admin rights
<goobar> drewbert, sorry, not that smart, just tryin' to help
<glitchd> coz_, any ideas?
<CrimsonIdol> ferret_, you should see what I mean.
<coz_> glitchd,  not off hand   unless the webcam itself is going bad
<Serebro> soreau: where was that apt-sources list again? curious to see if the other drive had the same issue.
<coz_> glitchd, ` let me check online ..hold on
<glitchd> coz_, this has to be a setting somewhere
<glitchd> coz_, ok thx
<soreau> Serebro: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ashtray777> Anyone want to talk on the phone?
<Serebro> soreau: thanks, gonna explore that one.
<soreau> ! ot | Ashtray777
<ubottu> Ashtray777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rootffggg> hi
<ggc> any help to install the lastest mono into ubuntu 10.10?
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, Yes. I see what you are talking about.
<NewOne> how can i kill a procces?
<coz_> glitchd,  which web cam is this?  manufacturer and model
<CrimsonIdol> ferret_, Is that right?
<glebihan> NewOne: either with "killall progname" of "kill -9 pid"
<NewOne> and how do i know what procces is on?
<NewOne> glebihan tnx
<goobar> NewOne, use 'top' to find the ps#, then 'sudo kill -9 pid#' like glebihan sez
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, when you enter the "admin user's" password you are making changes as the "admin user" and are not making those changes through logged in "non sudoer"
<soreau> ggc: Why do you think you need latest mono?
<glitchd> coz_, im not sure
<glitchd> coz_, lemme check
<rootffggg> how can i create one connection dial-up to cell-phone? 3G
<soreau> NewOne: ps ax|grep <program name>
<ggc> i need the stack 4.0 in C#
<NewOne> goobar tnx
<NewOne> tnx all :)
<coz_> NewOne,   in terminal try     ps ux
<NewOne> soreau
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, but a non-sudoer should not be asked for an admin password...
<NewOne> tnx
<ggc> to migrate some win app to linux app
<Serebro> soreau: same issue on that one...maverick kernel, lucid sources. Wonder if I can boot right in and get my system working again now...
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, it is right and it also shows why it is important use a strong password such as 6gU-xL
<coz_> NewOne,   that should list all that is running
<soreau> Serebro: It's very possible
<NewOne> coz_ tnx
<glitchd> coz_, how do i check??
<glitchd> coz_, i cant figure it out
<soreau> glitchd: lsusb
<coz_> ^^
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, they are asking for the credentials of the root or administrator
<Serebro> soreau: gonna wait till this Maverick CD finishes DLing anyway, and get it burned to disk so I have one. ;)
<CrimsonIdol> ferret_, but shouldn't be.
<soreau> Serebro: Never a bad idea. I still do that once every 6 months ;)
<Serebro> soreau: should be interesting to see if it doesn't, though.
<ggc> in this case all app must work on ubuntu
<glitchd> coz_, this is the output, http://pastie.org/1327066
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol,  why?
<CrimsonIdol> ferret_, Synaptics asks, but doesn't accept - Login Screen accepts.
<soreau> ! who | ggc
<ubottu> ggc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<coz_> glitchd,   ok looks like a logitech cam  but that doesnt identify the model hold on
<daddy> hi i am back
<glitchd> coz_, ok
<daddy> the dvd stil does not read
<daddy> sorry it says could not read from source
<CrimsonIdol> ferret_, what good is security if non-admins can admin?
<daddy> yet i can open the dvd as it mounted on desktop
<CrimsonIdol> ferris ---
<coz_> glitchd,  also is this a laptop you are using or a desktop?
<Serebro> CrimsonIdol:they CAN'T admin, since they don't have the password.
<soreau> ! dvd | daddy
<ubottu> daddy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glitchd> its a dell inspiron N5010 laptop
<glitchd> coz_, its a dell inspiron N5010 laptop
<Serebro> CrimsonIdol: once we get fingerprint and retinal scanners, that'll be less of an issue, but for now...strong passwords are where it's at.
<CrimsonIdol> Serebro, if they do they can, but shouldn't be allowed anyway.
<soreau> ! pm | ggc
<ubottu> ggc: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<coz_> glitchd,  ok and is this web cam built into the laptop or plugged into usb?
<rootffggg> how can i create one connection dial-up to cell-phone? 3G
<glitchd> coz_, and actually i think that the color setting are just off, almost like its just super bright
<glitchd> coz_, its built in
<soreau> ggc: maybe try #mono
<coz_> glitchd,  ok   again I would check in skype to see if the settings are there to adjust this first
<aussa> hi, any of you has jdownloader?
<dsnyders> Is there a program or command for "PEEKing" and "POKEing" a parallel port?
<glitchd> coz_, no theres not
<CrimsonIdol> Serebro, if you are a non-sudoer (non-admin), no password you type should allow admin access to whatever program is asking. Synaptics gets it right, some others do not.
<glitchd> this has to be something in ubuntu
<coz_> glitchd, mm  hold on let me install skype to check
<glitchd> coz_, this has to be something in ubuntu
<glitchd> coz_, ok
<rootffggg> nickname asktome
<glitchd> coz_, btw im in ubuntu 10.04
<zanus> Why is it that instead of a graphical boot up splash screen... I only see a courier text based loading screen?
<coz_> glitchd,  same here but I have always had issues with webcams on 10.04
<coz_> glitchd,   so hold on while this installs
<glitchd> coz_, ok
<glitchd> coz_, thx again for the efforts
<glitchd> coz_, or thx period i mean..lol
<Serebro> CrimsonIdol: In a university or corporate world, sometimes the tech just sits down at your desk and tweaks things on your computer from your account instead of having to switch users or run back to his office.
<tecnico> dsnyders: http://yyao.ca/projects/ParallelPortLinux/  , or you may have better luck at #electronics , better chances somebody there knows other options for lpt
<aussa> i installed jdownloader, and now i don't know how to start it
<glitchd> coz_, something else i should probably mention, i was trying to find another cheese type program, i install one, dont remember the name of it, but uninstalled it almost immediately cuz i didnt like it.
<CrimsonIdol> Serebro, that makes absolutely zero sense.
<dsnyders> tecnico, Thanks for the website.  I'll check it out.  I wasn't aware of #electronics.  Ill ask there as well.
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, I see what you are saying now. Basically, a user that does not have the right to "administer the system" is able to make changes to the login screen but not install packages through synaptec. Granted any changes that are made are used by inputing root/admin password... still it seems as though Ubuntu should not allow for any system changes.
<goobar> aussa, and you typed 'jdownloader' in the Terminal?
<Serebro> *nod ferris*
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, yes
<coz_> glitchd,  hold on while it  signs in
<glitchd> coz_, ok
<soreau> ! webcam | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<aussa> goobar: command not found
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, I'm not sure what other Administrative programs follow Login Screens behaviour...
<jags> hey I'm trying to get the burg manager but www.sourceslists.eu seems to be down, anyone know another place to find it?
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, I will have to look into this further but I believe this is not a system change but a preferential change.
<goobar> aussa, , then it might launch with something else. you must find what it is
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, Login Screen even offers up the admins username... knowing the user someone could guess a password.
<aussa> i found the folder
<aussa> its hidden
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, It may be that login should not be in Administration but Preferences...
<Macstheyjustsuck> How would I log every single thing someone does on Ubuntu? (Like opening programs, going to pages, typing)
<Zack> i installed ubuntu 10.10 yesterday on three different partitions (one each for swap, / and /home).  I have since run into problems (regarding wireless) and have done a number of things I don't quite remember.  I was instructed to install Ubuntu as such in order to facilitate an easy reinstall or upgrade.  at this point would it be possible to 'repair' or reinstall ubuntu to its default config,
<Zack> settings, etc, without doing a full reinstall by way of making use of the fact it that / and /home are on seperate partitions?
<aussa> .jd
<aussa> in home
<aussa> but don't know what to do with it
<Serebro> soreau: burning disc, bbiaf and let you know what happened when booting other install with tweaked sources.list
<goobar> aussa, try 'apt-cache show jdownloader' to get info, or 'locate jdownloader |less' to see where files sit
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, Users and Groups does the same thing... offers up admins username and asks for his/her password.
<soreau> Serebro: You have to run apt-get update/upgrade to get the effects of a changed sources.list file
<glitchd> coz_, anything yet?
<soreau> Serebro: And probably want to use apt-get dist-upgrade since you are upgrading the distro
<coz_> glitchd,  not yet  I am signed in but trying to get webcam set up with it
<glitchd> coz_, ok
<Serebro> soreau: thanks, will do. Cd's about done, gonna reboot into rescue mode/root term and then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade. *crosses fingers*
<glebihan> aussa: are you sure you installed the application properly, I just installed it, and it starts with the "jdownloader" command
<Krishnandu> Hey guys I'm trying to view a remote desktop of windows pc, but it says connection to host is closed
<soreau> Krishnandu: On a LAN or across the web?
<aussa> the second one shows the folder I've already found
<goobar> aussa, Glebihan sez it works!
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, seems that some administrative programs get it right and some offer up access if you know the admins password. Allowing admin access by non-admin user.
<coz_> glitchd,  yeah I dont see any video settings  at all in skype
<Krishnandu> soreau, On LAN
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: this should not be an issue, as you should not have an admin password
<coz_> glitchd,   I   think this has puzzled me...and I am not real up to date with webcam issues  apparenlty
<aussa> goobar: I used sh to installed it, did you do the same?
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, it is not allowing access by non-admin, because it requires the credentials of a root/admin account
<zanus> anyone know how to get my bootsplash back to hi-res...  all I did was update the system and it changed to low-res\
<ferris_> still... probably a security bug
<ferris_> "bug"
<glitchd> coz_, i think i may have figured a way to fix it actually
<coz_> glitchd,  I would stick around an ask again or   go to ##linux  channel since this is not exactly specific to ubuntu but may be hardware related
<CrimsonIdol> Glebelg, exactly.
<glebihan> aussa: what do you mean by "used sh to install", did you install it from source or did you use a deb package ?
<coz_> glitchd,  very cool ...what is your possible solution?
<soreau> Krishnandu: I've used vncviewer in windoze to view a linux desktop and it worked but not the other way around..
<aussa> I downloaded a .sh file, and followed instructions
<Macstheyjustsuck> How can I make Ubuntu log everything a user does (like go to websites and what s/he types and stuff)?
<soreau> Krishnandu: It's probably just a settings issue, maybe try asking in #windows
<ferris_> has anyone installed the new stable kernel 2.6.36.1 and had issues with it?
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, part of credentials is that other users should not know the admins password.
<glebihan> aussa: well you'd better use a deb package, there's a ppa on launchpad for jdownloader : https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<Zack> i installed ubuntu 10.10 yesterday on three different partitions (one each for swap, / and /home).  I have since run into problems (regarding wireless) and have done a number of things I don't quite remember.  I was instructed to install Ubuntu as such in order to facilitate an easy reinstall or upgrade.  at this point would it be possible to 'repair' or reinstall ubuntu to its default config,
<Zack> settings, etc, without doing a full reinstall by way of making use of the fact it that / and /home are on seperate partitions?
<coz_> ok guys have fun...share what you know...brush your teeth... I am off for the night
<glitchd> coz_, i was reading and found out that i may have somehow inadvertently erased all the settings for the "color combination stuff", and if i install "luvcview"(which i did) i can readjust the settings. and that is what i am doing, and i am getting the color and contrast back as we speak.=)
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, I agree and creating strong passwords is incredibly important
<FishFace> Whoop. Just missed him. I see webcam settings in Skype
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, if a regular desktop user can guess a password they can set themselves up with whatever privileges they want through Users And Groups!
<soreau> glitchd: He has left
<glitchd> soreau, ok thx for the info
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol,  sure.... but it is no different than logging in with the admins password.
<faustisch> apt-get does not update the "extras" repository, what's wrong?!!
<glitchd> well anyway, thank you for you efforts again, ubuntu servers on xchat!!
<glebihan> aussa: you can run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader" to add it to your sources, then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install jdownloader"
<aussa> should I delete the .jd folder the previous one create?
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, which is why we create strong passwords.
<Krishnandu> soreau, No issue with windows, I can access it from other win pc's
<glebihan> aussa: would probably be better to do so
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, they should be denied access because they don't have (aren't supposed to have) the ability to do that.
<Agu10> /msg nickserv identify 498765231
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, I thought you understood - I think you miss the point now.
<soreau> Agu10: You might want to change that password now ;)
<Agu10> /msg nickserv identify 498765231
<Agu10> soreau, hi
<goobar> zanus, I used 'startupmanager' to fix my rez probs
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, I appreciate your time though. ;)
<intrader> Zack, I don't know whether you still need an answer. You may reinstall, and during the partitioning step keep the /home (don't format).
<chovynz> how do I create a ?..script..? so that a program will run from my desktop with the command line settings that I tell it to?
<Agu10> oops
<Agu10> I think I wrote my password here... :S
<soreau> chovynz: Put the commands in a text file and make it executable
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, I am not missing the point. I completely understand. I agree. But I also want you to understand that strong passwords are just as important (and some could argue more important) than the error in the policy.
<Agu10> please don't steal it... idk how to change it
<Agu10> thanks
<sbeck_nw> Agu10, yes, you did.
<chovynz> thanks soreau
<ub20> Agent001, just type passwd in the terminal
<ub20> Agu10,
<Agent001> huh
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, I understand the need for a strong password... my point is the situation goes against the security model as a whole.
<Agu10> who's Agent001 ?
<glebihan> ub20: no he meant hi freenode password
<Agent001> I'm agent001
<ub20> ahaa ok
<Agu10> /msg nickserv identify 498765231
<Agu10> it doesn't work!
<intrader> chovynz, you may create a .sh file that you can invoke from your .profile script. You write the script in bash with the first line containing '#!/bin/bash' (no quotes).
<soreau> Agu10: Type /msg, not //msg
<r1ck3y> Hi Guy I got some question about DNS server?
<r1ck3y> I got assignment to set up a DNS redirect server
<Agu10> but if I write only 1 "/", then it doesn't show up here...
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol,  I agree with you. It seems as though the system would force you to login with proper credentials in order to make changes to the system.
<Agu10> "/hey" won't show up
<intrader> chovynz, in your profile simply add the line `/bin/bash yourfile.sh' (no quotes)
<Jordan_U> Agu10: It's not supposed to show up in this channel :)
<glebihan> Agu10: that's the point
<ub20> Agu10, /msg nickserv set password newpassword
<soreau> Agu10: You don't want it to show up here...
<Macstheyjustsuck> How can I make Ubuntu log everything a user does (like go to websites and what s/he types and stuff)?
<r1ck3y> but i dont know what should i start with.
<Agu10> /msg nickserv set password newpassword
<soreau> Agu10: When it doesn't show here, that means nickserv received the information
<Agu10> ok, there I set it like you said
<Agu10> now is my password newpassword?
<soreau> Agu10: You might want to do this in #freenode where you can get specialized help
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, and it is weird that it allows for the non-privileged users to make changes by entering a password
<Agu10> soreau, ok
<aussa> ok thank you LD
<aussa> :D
<Jordan_U> Agu10: There should be another tab/window (depending on your client) that is just for things like identifying with nickserv.
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, because it shouldn't.
<soreau> r1ck3y: Try #networking
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol, ferris_ : once again, it doesn't allow non-privileged user to do any admin stuff, because unless you specifically set one, there is no admin password
<hush> Hellow
<hush> Could someone help me with some port forwarding?
<hush> Is there someone here?
<soreau> hush: What are you trying to do ultimately?
<Muimi> Damn.  #linux is down. :)
<Muimi> It's recommended that I dl 32-bit.
<soreau> Muimi: It's ##linux
<Muimi> It's down, too.
<Muimi> Should I install 64-bit, anyway?
<ferris_> glebihan, ?? you don't set a password?
<Muimi> I feel like nobody can just give me a solid yes/no.
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, you're not following.
<soreau> I feel like you're trolling
<Muimi> I've consulted CIS majors with 5-6 years experience, asked lots of chans...
<Zack> i installed ubuntu 10.10 yesterday on three different partitions (one each for swap, / and /home).  I have since run into problems (regarding wireless) and have done a number of things I don't quite remember.  I was instructed to install Ubuntu as such in order to facilitate an easy reinstall or upgrade.  at this point would it be possible to 'repair' or reinstall ubuntu to its default config,
<Zack> settings, etc, without doing a full reinstall by way of making use of the fact it that / and /home are on seperate partitions?
<hush> Hello, could someone help me with some port forwarding?
<Muimi> Well, if that's how you feel, I don't care how you feel.  Now do you feel invalidated?
<glebihan> ferris_: that's the whole point of the sudo system, there is no password for the root account
<breadcrumb> if you have the hardware that supports it, then yes, go 64-bit
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, this is not 'root's password (which is not set, btw.
<Muimi> B/c I'm just going to ignore you if you start calling me a troll, even if it is turkey day.
<Muimi> Alright.  Thanks, bc.
<Muimi> :)
<ferris_> glebihan, in order to do sudo you have to enter an admin password
<soreau> hush: What are you trying to do exactly?
<BitchSlapping> hi
<ferris_> glebihan, if you do not set a password... it makes it that much easier to hack your system
<glebihan> ferris_: no, you enter the password of the currently logged in user, and it then checks if that user has correct privilegies to perform the command
<zenwryly> I use some apt sources/repos whose Release file has an Origin with spaces in it but the unattended-upgrade script doesn't support origins with spaces in it.  Which is wrong?  Is there a specification that defines the Release file formate somewhere?  My googling isn't leading me to it. I just want to know whether to tell the repo maintainers to fix their origins or contribute a patch to unattended-upgrade.
<hush> I'm trying to open a port so I can access transmission while on another computer, but I have a dynamic IP and I don't know how to port forward it..
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, this is exactly what we're discussing.
<hush> I have access to the router that transmits the wireless Internet I use, but not physical access. It's the hotel's I live on wifi.
<soreau> hush: What does your setup look like? Are you using a router?
<glebihan> ferris_: by no password, I mean a random, long and unguessable password which is set by default
<hush> Yes, I have a router, I can enter to it's configuration pages and sorts.
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, a normal desktop user should not be given sudo access just because they know an admin password.
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: then I don't see where the problem lies
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: they don't
<hush> I an not entirely sure if there's anything behind that router.
<faustisch> where do I download the "extra" repository's public key?
<soreau> hush: Do you have access to the router interface? ie. can you access the router internal ip from your browser?
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, i'm finding they are.
<hush> soreau: yes I can access the control panel
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: there is *no admin password*, they type their own password, and the system then check permissions
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, and so did ferris
<soreau> hush: Do you know the ip of the system you're trying to forward the port to?
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, I know this...
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: then what admin password are you talking about ?
<ntn2002dz> hi!, anyone live in europe?
<hush> soreau: not really.
<soreau> ntn2002dz: Nope, no one lives there.
<hush> I just know the external IP
<Zack> i installed ubuntu 10.10 yesterday on three different partitions (one each for swap, / and /home).  I have since run into problems (regarding wireless) and have done a number of things I don't quite remember.  I was instructed to install Ubuntu as such in order to facilitate an easy reinstall or upgrade.  at this point would it be possible to 'repair' or reinstall ubuntu to its default config,
<Zack> settings, etc, without doing a full reinstall by way of making use of the fact it that / and /home are on seperate partitions?
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: and what changes were you able to do with a non-admin user ?
<soreau> hush: Well you need to find out.
<hush> soreau: How do I do that?
<ntn2002dz> i nedd to baybass the zattoo filter i can't!
<faustisch> wget -O - http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg | sudo apt-key add - : no valid OpenPGP data found.
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, When you install, first user is given admin (sudo) privileges... that password.
<faustisch> SOMEBODY FIX THE FREAKING REPO
<ntn2002dz> even with a private vpn in france!
<soreau> hush: If you're running ubuntu, just use 'ifconfig|grep 192'
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: that's right
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, Login Screen and Users and Groups allow access if given the sudoers password.
<soreau> hush: You should be able to figure out which is the ip, then use the control panel to forward the port
<hush> inet addr?
<hush> that's my internal IP right?
<Muimi> Wow!  It's downloading at 1.1 MB/sec! :D
<soreau> hush: yes
<hush> Thank you!
<hush> I'll try
<soreau> hush: You're welcome.
<ntn2002dz> thank's anyway
<hush> So this IP won't change right?
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: once again, what do you mean by sudoers password ?
<rww> faustisch: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg is not a public key, it's a signature.
<soreau> hush: It can change unless you make it static
<ntn2002dz> hush: talking to me?
<hush> So whenever the router is reset my IP will change?
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: if a user is not in the sudoers, there is no password he will be able to type to give him access access to admin tools
<faustisch> rww, please will you tell me where the public key is?
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, On my system, it would be my password as I am the only (besides root) sudoer (admin)
<soreau> hush: It's possible. Some systems attempt to get the same ip but it's not guaranteed.
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: well, then I don't see the issue, you are the admin of the system, so you get access to everything
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, Do you have any regular (non-admin type) users on your system?
<hush> How do I make it static, and will it affect my ability to connect to the internet?
<rww> faustisch: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys DB141E2302FDF932
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: yes I do
<soreau> hush: sys>prefs>networking and no
<Zack> how long should i expect a ubuntu disk check to take? (selecting check disk from the livecd install menu)
<faustisch> rww, gpg: "DB141E2302FDF93" not a key ID: skipping
<rww> faustisch: try 02FDF932 instead
<hush> I only found Network Connections and Network Proxy
<soreau> Zack: It probably depends on your drive speed
<faustisch> rww, thank you
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, If I log in as 'Sally' (a regular desktop user - no admin privileges), Users and Groups will ask for 'CrimsonIdol's password and allow access.
<soreau> hush: Yes, network connections
<Zack> 5400?
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: lemme check something, brb
<CrimsonIdol> glebihan, If 'Sally' knows or can guess the password.
<faustisch> rww, I've been up all night, thank you master, thank you sensei
<hush> From there I see 5 tabs, Wired, Wireless, Mobile Broadband, VPN and DSL
<BitchSlapping> heh
<faustisch> rww, it worked
<c0nd0m_> My mp3's don't work how do I fix this
<soreau> hush: Then go to your connection (wired or wireless) then select it and click edit, then go to ipv4 settings, select manual and fill out the information
<rww> faustisch: no problem, glad I could help
<soreau> The Address is your static ip you choose, Netmask is almost always 255.255.255.0 and gateway is the ip of the router
<soreau> hush: DNS server should probably be the router ip too
<hush> The one I use to access it's control panel  right?
<c0nd0m_> My mp3's don't work how do I fix this
<soreau> hush: Doesn't matter which machine accesses the control panel
<hush> I mean the gateway is the IP I use to access the router's control panel, right?
<Ben64> hush: most likely, yes
<soreau> hush: You want to setup the static information manually on the machine you're forwarding the port to, then after you make sure it works (reboot), setup the port forwarding in the router config panel
<BitchSlapping> hush, sure
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: ok sorry, was my mistake, and I would consider that as a bug
<soreau> hush: Yes, the gateway is the router ip
<hush> Thank you
<soreau> hush: the router ip is how you access it's control panel
<hush> yes
<c0nd0m_> --DAU-MODE !!!!??????!!!!??????????????!1111
<BitchSlapping> hush, home routers are like that
<BitchSlapping> others don't
<soreau> hush: I have to run, hope you figure it out
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, I wonder if upgrading to the new kernel would fix that?
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: had never noticed it before
<hush> I got a lot sorted
<hush> Thanks!
<c0nd0m_> --DAU-MODE -R-ANDON ?¿?
<Rotham> how would I list all .idl files in a directory and subdirectory that contain a string?
<soreau> np
<c0nd0m_> My mp3's don't work how do I fix this
<BitchSlapping> should ubuntu be easier to use than windows7 ?
<bazhang> c0nd0m_, what?
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, it's actually Mint 10
<soreau> c0nd0m_: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, which kernel?
<bazhang> c0nd0m_, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BitchSlapping> how can ubuntu be supposed to be for anybody if you always need to use the terminals and write some commands?
<bazhang> BitchSlapping, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: now I know why I do not trust the sudo system...
<BitchSlapping> okey
<ub20> BitchSlapping, how hard is it to type a command :D
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, 2.6.35-22
<bazhang> !mintsupport > CrimsonIdol
<ubottu> CrimsonIdol, please see my private message
<tiox> glebihan: It'd not about trusting it more than trusting yourself.
<BitchSlapping> ub20, for people who don't know what an OS is, very!
<CrimsonIdol> bazhang, not a mint problem...
<c0nd0m_> --==(( HOw do I GeT DvD WoRKing? ))==--
<tiox> Uh, typing like that does not help you.
<bazhang> CrimsonIdol, you are running Mint? its not supported here.
<c0nd0m_> plz bro how do I get DVD working?
<ferris_> yeah... that is the unstable kernel... 2.6.36 is stable
<bazhang> c0nd0m_, medibuntu.org get libdvdcss2
<hush> um... Now I'm having trouble accessing the internet.
<glebihan> tiox: will I trust myself, that's why I got rid of the sudo system...
<CrimsonIdol> bazhang, running many... I beleive this to be a general Linux issue.
<methylenedioxy> hush: Hey, me too. TCP/IP or whatever the relevant protocol is seems to failing constantly
<c0nd0m_> M3D|8un7u |5 n07 |n 0ff|(|41 R3p0, wh47 |f | 637 v|RU5?
<bazhang> CrimsonIdol, then try ##linux this is Ubuntu only not Mint or others
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, I am going to upgrade my kernel. If you are still around I will let you know if it changes anything.
<bazhang> c0nd0m_, stop with that.
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, glebihan what OS you on?
<hush> I think it's this weird problem again...
<kepp1o> I have a service that's not starting on reboot but starts fine manually via /etc/init.d any ideas?
<ferris_> Ubuntu 10.10
<hush> I am unable to open any new webpage but those open work fine, and I can chat here o.O
<glebihan> CrimsonIdol: ubuntu maverick
<ferris_> with kernel 2.6.35
<CrimsonIdol> bazhang, found in ubuntu as well.
<bazhang> CrimsonIdol, not the point. you are running Mint. take it to their support channel.
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, basic standard install as of a week ago with all updates
<c0nd0m_> OKII ... BAXHANG BUT ....... RLY MEDIBUNTU ....... IS ONT IN OFFICIAL REüO,HWAT IF I GET VIRUS ?¿?
<rww> c0nd0m_: You're perfectly capable of typing normally. Start, please :(
<BitchSlapping> c0nd0m_, wtf?
<glebihan> bazhang: ferris_ and I are having the same issue and are running Ubuntu
<c0nd0m_> I AM TYPING NORMALLY BRO PLS JUST HELP ME
<IdleOne> Please drop the caps
<bazhang> c0nd0m_, lose caps
<rww> c0nd0m_: But yes, Medibuntu is not an official repository. If you're unhappy with this, don't use it. There is no Ubuntu package to add libdvdcss, because we can't distribute it for legal reasons.
<c0nd0m_> rww: okii ty
<hush> c0nd0m_:  stop trol'ng kthxbai.
<c0nd0m_> hush;; what is trol'ng? i asked how to fix dvd
<bazhang> c0nd0m_, and we told you.
<c0nd0m_> 842H4N6; 0k 109
<hush> heh...
<hush> I'll try to see if rebooting works.
<methylenedioxy> hush, can you ping, or ping to IP's
<methylenedioxy> ?
<c0nd0m_> u m m   o k   g u y z   i   h a v   a n u t h a   p r o b l e m ,   h o w   2   t u r n   d o w n   v o l u m e ? ?
<methylenedioxy> Damn
<BitchSlapping> c0nd0m_, how do you do that?
<CrimsonIdol> bazhang, found in ubuntu 10.10 as well.... now i'm running that.
<Yashartha> how to add sound to my custumised ubuntu
<c0nd0m_> how 2 turn dwon vlomue pls??
<BitchSlapping> c0nd0m_, by not using caps!
<Flannel> c0nd0m_: Please try and behave like a normal person here.  It's distracting and confusing if you don't speak normal english.
<BitchSlapping> c0nd0m_, caps mean loud volume for some. that's what they meant
<atxq> anyone used gnome-sheel on 10.10 already?
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, still evident with you too?
<atxq> gnome-shell*
<Yashartha> anyone here for help ? how to add sound to my custumised ubuntu
<atxq> wondering if gnome-shell workks properly in 10.10
<rww> c0nd0m_: Click the volume indicator in the top-right, then drag the volume knob down.
<c0nd0m_> PLS GUYS MI NOT JOKING EHLP ME ?¿?
<rww> or left, I forget which way it is this week.
<Yashartha> as when it get installed, sound come automatically
<c0nd0m_> RWW: TY
<IdleOne> c0nd0m_: last time, drop the caps or be banned.
<c0nd0m_> but u jus set +b on mii, i alredy am ban??
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol,  yep still evident.... still an issue
<rww> c0nd0m_: actually, that was someone else.
<c0nd0m_> g u d   e y e s   u   h a v ,   r w w .
<ferris_> CrimsonIdol, bazhang, I haven't fixed it or updated my kernel
<CrimsonIdol> ferris_, ok, just tried it on another VM and same thing.
<linux_probe> this must be troll night >_>
<john38> I was able to install and recognize printer as Network but it wont print???
<john38> running 64 bit 10.10 with 32 bit drivers
<john38> Help??
<Yashartha> #kubuntu
<john38> I was able to install and recognize printer as Network but it wont print???
<john38> running 64 bit 10.10 with 32 bit drivers
<john38> Help??
<hush> Does someone want to help me test if I port forwarded correctly?
<CrimsonIdol> john38, what printer?
<FyreFoX> is there a guide to getting a newer version of a package for ubuntu?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, Canon MP560
<bazhang> FyreFoX, PPA
<godmode117> hush, http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<bazhang> !ppa | FyreFoX
<ubottu> FyreFoX: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<bazhang> FyreFoX, there are also backports
<CrimsonIdol> john38, well, that's not necessarily good.
<FyreFoX> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> !backports > FyreFoX
<ubottu> FyreFoX, please see my private message
<john38> CrimsonIdol, it was working fine before
<john38> CrimsonIdol, is it because i am using 32 bit drivers
<hush> I was thinking more of a test, to see if everything works fine, not just the ports.
<john38> CrimsonIdol, do these darn ubuntu updates mess it up
<spine> hi: how do i start the SSH daemon? i get "sshd re-exec requires execution with absolute path" if i just type sshd
<rww> spine: sudo service ssh start
<john38> CrimsonIdol, ???
<spine> i get "could not load host key" rww
<methylenedioxy> hush, are you still having the same problems?
<spine> nevermind, fixed i think
<hush> No, I changed the connection back to normal.. \=
<ub20> how can I create xorg.conf to my ati radeon x300 card, the properitary drivers dont work and Im forced to to the opensource ones and dont have the commands to create xorg
<CrimsonIdol> john38, http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010756.asp
<methylenedioxy> Are there any useful logs I could check to see why IRC is working but browser connections keep failing, or should I just install Wireshark when I get access again?
<methylenedioxy> I would search but... :)
<alecbenzer> slightly off-topic: does anyone know of a foss mail merge program?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, thats where i usually get it but its only 32 bit drivers
<alecbenzer> i'm thinking something that uses some kind of html templating language to sepcify fields?
<CrimsonIdol> john38, you said it was working before?
<CooKieMonster> i went to adobe site and download deb for ubuntu 8.04
<stanley_> hey guys really need help, I just upgraded and now every sound that comes out op my netbook is chopped and messed up using 10.10 meerkat netbook edition
<CooKieMonster> after installation
<john38> CrimsonIdol, yeah but im not sure if its because i'm using 64 bit ubuntu
<CooKieMonster> still wont run
<CrimsonIdol> john38, you said it was working before under 64bit?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, i just reinstalled drivers using sudo force--- it wont even print test page
<CooKieMonster> i went to adobe site and download deb for ubuntu 8.04 , after installation , still wont work
<john38> CrimsonIdol, what the heck  could it be
<CrimsonIdol> john38, crazy thought... is it out of ink possibly... not a stupid question. :)
<john38> CrimsonIdol, no
<CrimsonIdol> john38, had an HP that wouldn't print because of that...
<john38> CrimsonIdol, this damn thing decides to print when it want to
<stanley_> having chopped sound problem after upgrade...meerket netbook edition...can anyone help?
<CrimsonIdol> john38, what driver is being used? saw this is a newer version of M620 or something...
<bilalakhtar> .query vish
<bilalakhtar> sorry, ^^ should have been /query
<CrimsonIdol> john38, do you have a connection to it?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, cnijfilter-common_3.20-1_i386.deb
<CrimsonIdol> john38, wired, wireless?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, both
<john38> CrimsonIdol, running as network printer
<CrimsonIdol> john38, right, which method wired or wireless?
<CrimsonIdol> john38, are you using CUPS?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, the printer is able to printer on my computer but not from other computer
<john38> CrimsonIdol, CUPS???
<CrimsonIdol> john38, Oh so the printer works...
<CooKieMonster> why youtube flash it's ok but facebook flash requrired me update ?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, but not wirelessly
<CrimsonIdol> john38, is your computer wired?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, yeah
<CrimsonIdol> john38, the one it does print from...
<CrimsonIdol> john38, gonna guess it's wireless security
<john38> CrimsonIdol, im using 2 computers the second one which is obviously wireless "does not"
<john38> CrimsonIdol, yes it is
<CrimsonIdol> john38, needs to be in 'sync' with your router. SSID, encryption key...
<CrimsonIdol> john38, did you set that all up?
<CrimsonIdol> john38, or has it changed?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, well if it was able to pick up MP560 series in Network Printer im assuming security is filled in
<john38> CrimsonIdol, I have security settings in Network Connections
<RenatoSilva> how to create global aliases? tried /etc/profile but works only for root
<RenatoSilva> what's the purpose of the 'linux' package and why should I use it
<glitchd> how can i change the s/n colors in pidgin 2.7.4?
<RenatoSilva> glitchd: s/n?
<krunal> can someone please tell me what are the "essential apps" i need to get for the iPhone (sync....etc)
<CrimsonIdol> john38, can you access the printers internal web page?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, how do you mean?
<glitchd> RenatoSilva, screen name
<CrimsonIdol> john38, it will have be given an ip address by your router
<RenatoSilva> glitchd: screen name?
<CrimsonIdol> john38, like 192.168.1.???
<RenatoSilva> glitchd: show image of what you want to change
<glitchd> when u double click someone to chat with them and the next window comes up displaying both your names
<CrimsonIdol> john38, you may need to login to the router to find it.
<RenatoSilva> glitchd: see the gtk theme plugin
<Zack> i get an error when i try to reload the synaptic package manager. none of the fixes i've found on the web are working. error is that "the following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available..."  anynone know how to fix?
<Curator> hello: i'm trying to generate an SSH key. when i do ssh-keygen and service ssh restart, i get could not load host key
<Curator> can anyone help?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, i have! printed wirelessly before through the normal method
<stanley_> Guys desperate for help...my audio is all screwed up after updating using meerkat netbook edition
<john38> CrimsonIdol, i never had to mess with ip
<CrimsonIdol> john38, from the 64bit wireless computer?
<hasek79> where can i get the file sharing packages that will allow me to set up file sharing?
<magicjoe> JordanU: are you here tonight?
<CrimsonIdol> john38, it was working, then just stopped?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, i think! maybe
<john38> CrimsonIdol, i  think it stopped working
<glitchd> RenatoSilva, i dont know how to do that
<john38> CrimsonIdol, im able to see printer wirelessly from network wizard
<CrimsonIdol> john38, seeing that it's there is different than talking to it.
<john38> CrimsonIdol, oh
<CrimsonIdol> john38, you need to go into Administration->Printers or http://localhost:631
<john38> CrimsonIdol, im reinstalling it now when i go to Find Network Printer it detects it
<tiox> Hi, looking for a little compiz support.
<tiox> If I want to do something specific to a single window, what would be the thing I need to add to a textbox regarding that option?
<stanley_>  Guys really really desperate for help...my audio is all chopped up after updating using meerkat netbook edition, no sounds come out of my netbook properly
<Macstheyjustsuck> How can I make Ubuntu log everything a user does (like go to websites and what s/he types and stuff)?
<tiox> Keylogger?
<Curator> hello: i'm trying to generate an SSH key. when i do ssh-keygen and service ssh restart, i get could not load host key
<tiox> But keylogeers for Linux are a little sketchy.
<CrimsonIdol> john38, http://localhost:631
<Macstheyjustsuck> tiox: If you find a keylogger for Ubuntu, that'd be awesome
<tiox> Hell, keyloggers for WINDOWS is sketchy!
<CrimsonIdol> WINDOWS is sketchy!
<john38> CrimsonIdol, im using wired 64 bit on mine and its able to print
<RenatoSilva> glitchd: tools > plugins > gtk theme settings or so
<RenatoSilva> glitchd: enable it and click configure
<CrimsonIdol> john38, on the wireless go to http://localhost:631
<john38> CrimsonIdol, when i install printer??
<CrimsonIdol> john38, in the browser
<glitchd> RenatoSilva, ok ill try that out
<john38> CrimsonIdol, im there
<CrimsonIdol> john38, in the browser (firefox, chrome)
<awanti> In one of my pc i am using MS outlook so know i am installing Ubuntu 10.10. I took back of my MS outlook. So just i want to know to can i use outlook .pst files in Ubuntu on thender bird or evoluation
<glitchd> RenatoSilva, thank you, that fixed it.
<tiox> Who needed the keylogger?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, i went to Printers then Canon MP560 link
<CrimsonIdol> john38, Administration tab -> find new printers
<john38> CrimsonIdol, now what
<glitchd> RenatoSilva, awesome friend, awesome. thank you much.
<tiox> Because if it';s not a USB keyboard, you can install lkl
<glitchd> now im outta here
<glitchd> peace room
<glitchd> *peace, room.
<CrimsonIdol> john38, Ok, so from the problem system (wireless), CUPS can see the Printer?
<tiox> Macstheyjustsuck: Install lkl if you use a PS/2 keyboard.
<tiox> Otherwise you may need to use a USB to PS/2 converter.
<tecnico> awanti: thunderbird has a plugin for importing .pst but I don't know for sure if that's only available on windows.
<Macstheyjustsuck> tiox: Wish I had a PS/2 port :[
<tiox> Nien?
<CrimsonIdol> john38, try printing a test page (from CUPS) - see if you get any errors.
<john38> CrimsonIdol, Administration>Modify Printer??
<CrimsonIdol> john38, Manage Printer
<tiox> Macstheyjustsuck: Can I ask a silly question?
<Macstheyjustsuck> tiox: If silly != retarded
<CrimsonIdol> john38, Does it list your printer?
<tecnico> awanti: a way to get around it is by opening the .pst file on some Outlook and copying everything over to some IMAP account. Then configure the IMAP account on your other client (evolution or TB) and you can then access the same folders/emails. You could copy them locally or keep using that imap acct.
<tiox> PS/2 ports are mini-DIN variants. If the connection is purple, green, orange or any other color that has a round metal connector with pins, it's PS/2.
<john38> CrimsonIdol, it printed test page it says.."cannot get hostname"
<awanti> ok is there any solution for that! plz
<Macstheyjustsuck> tiox: I know what a PS/2 port is XD
<tiox> Oi.
<Macstheyjustsuck> tiox: What's your question?
<Macstheyjustsuck> PS/2 slot, whatever*
<CrimsonIdol> john38, ok, so go into Manage Printer or Edit printer and see what it says for hostname.
<john38> CrimsonIdol, ok sorry I went to "Printers" first not adminisration
<retrolxi> I can't get Ubuntu to install with a USB. Anyone know any fixes? I get to the screen where it makes me put in a username and a password and stuff for login and it just hangs. I let it run all night and still nothing
<john38> CrimsonIdol, after going to Administration then Find New Printer nothing comes up
<krunal> how do i sync my iphone contacts on ubuntu - without using Ubuntu One
<tiox> Well, here's the quick way out, Macstheyjustsuck.
<CrimsonIdol> john38, so it's just not talking to the network/printer... you could try to delete that entry then go back to Find...
<john38> CrimsonIdol, under Administration if i go to Manage Printers then click on Canon MP560 link i can not see hostname
<tiox> Buy yourself a rather pricey USB keylogger and a USB extension cord you
<tiox> ...
<tiox> So you can hide it under a desk real easily.
<Macstheyjustsuck> tiox: Well I don't care if people know it's there XD As long as it's there
<Macstheyjustsuck> tiox: But I don't want to spend money :[
<thotheolh> Hi. I noticed that some recent updates my system received may have messed up my prefered applications to start off certain file ext.
<CrimsonIdol> john38, ok, so you need a hostname (ip address)... you may need to login to you router to see what has been assigned to the printer.
<john38> CrimsonIdol, when i try to cancel job ,....Authentication Box comes up..
<john38> CrimsonIdol, is that router
<thotheolh> e.g. I ran avi video and some other programs i did not intend to use started it..
<tiox> Cheap pastard -- There's no other option really, and lkl is 32-bit, so installing it might require some coaxing through Terminal.
<tiox> See if it works.
<john38> CrimsonIdol, dammit i forgot username and password for router
<CrimsonIdol> john38, no router should be at 192,168.1.1 or somesuch
<tiox> Might find a 64-bit lkl that might be unofficial.
<Macstheyjustsuck> tiox: Poor != Cheap, also my OS is x86
<White-Horse> how do I remove a menu item that I did not make ? It seems like for one reason or the other ubuntu made it. I found a link on the net http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/how-to-remove-programsitems-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-menu-bar/ but I need to remove the menu on the left (Other) and not just what is listed under it
<CrimsonIdol> john38, look on the back label in realllly small print.
<john38> CrimsonIdol, no i set new password for router i just forgot it
<tiox> Okay then. Look for lkl under the Universe repository (if it exists) or grab a deb online for it.
<tiox> Install and see how that works out.
<tiox> ANOTHER thing you can do...
<CrimsonIdol> john38, ok, what's the ip address of the wireless computer?
<john38> CrimsonIdol, dont i need to go into router
<tiox> You can VNC into the host computer and record that to watch the activity as it happens, and keep an archive of it. But then you need hard drives to keep all the video data in.
<CrimsonIdol> john38, right-click on internet icon -> connection info
<john38> CrimsonIdol,  you mean ifconfig
<john38> CrimsonIdol, wlan0 ??
<tiox> Wait a sec...
<tiox> VNC... VNC does video right?
<CrimsonIdol> sure ifconfig
<moon350> Hello
<john38> CrimsonIdol, inet addr: 192.168.1.100
<tiox> Yeah, if you can find a VNC client for Linux, you can record video of the host PC to be watched.
<john38> CrimsonIdol, now what
<CrimsonIdol> john38, ok, the printer will be something like that.... but the last number will be different.
<tiox> And BTW, Macstheyjustsuck, OS X is FreeBSD with extra code. You're dissin' Linux with your nick. :P
<atxq> to find the printer, I would use nmap
<john38> CrimsonIdol, IP address is 192.168.1.100
<john38> CrimsonIdol, ok hold on
<White-Horse> how do I remove a menu item that I did not make ? It seems like for one reason or the other ubuntu made it. I found a link on the net http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/how-to-remove-programsitems-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-menu-bar/ but I need to remove the menu on the left (Other) and not just what is listed under it
<CrimsonIdol> john38, you have to find that info... or try deleting that printer from CUPS and then Finding it with CUPS.
<Macstheyjustsuck> tiox: No, I'm dissing Macs.
<grendal_prime> jesus fkn christ im in hell
<grendal_prime> save me tom cruze
<White-Horse> o
<john38> CrimsonIdol, printer ip is 192.168.1.101
<Macstheyjustsuck> tiox: Macs are free software with a pretty look that have very little customization for a huge price
<grendal_prime> ok parrents ran off to some god forsaken s*^t hole in tn  (we are native californians..)
<CrimsonIdol> john38, ok, try to put that in as hostname
<john38> CrimsonIdol, where
<CrimsonIdol> john38, CUPS->Administration->Edit Printer
<john38> CrimsonIdol, Search in Canon-MP560: ???
<sgo11> hi, new to ubuntu. what is virtual package?
<CrimsonIdol> john38, or Find new Printers
<bog> 你们好
<john38> CrimsonIdol, No printers found.
<grendal_prime> they are aparently unable to find a hotel with a wired lan line in there room and they are running ubuntu 8.04 on there laptop.   I need...let me put somE emphases on this NEED GOD %^$# IT A RECOMMENDATION FOR A USB WIRELESS DONGLE THAT WORKS WITHOUT CONFIGURATION.
<White-Horse> Macstheyjustsuck; What is it you would like to custom ?
<frustro> so i just rebooted to apply updates, and now 1280x768 is no longer available with my nvidia driver...
<frustro> any ideas?
<frustro> Xorg.conf scares me
<Flannel> grendal_prime: Please mind your language and your tone.  This channel consists of volunteers.
<CaneToad> I have a Dell Vostro 1710 notebook and I'd like to be able to use the keypad, but / * - . and all the numbers do nothing at all, and pressing num lock makes the num lock light toggle but otherwise does nothing.  Pressing the keypad + brings up a pull down menu
<john38> frustro, thinking these updates mess up my configurations......?
<valbaca> grendal_prime, have you taken a look here: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282361
<frustro> john38, i have an Hp a6130n
<john38> CrimsonIdol, ??
<frustro> currently im at 1024x768 on a 32" 16:9 monitor that runs native at 1280x768
<john38> CrimsonIdol, im able to see printer when i go to Manage printers
<valbaca> grendal_prime, here's another forum thread that might be of use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62383
<frustro> john38, correct....after "reboot to apply updates" vid is trashed
<sgo11> can anyone tell me what a virtual package is? thanks.
<john38> frustro, i guess if it ain't broke dont fix it
<frustro> john38, funny......too late
<sgo11> another question, when I use aptitude search, how can I make it show the version in the output? thanks.
<frustro> anyone with any good ideas?
<kurin> Is there any way to pass audio (all, or a single stream) in pulse through a lowpass (to cut high frequencies which hurt my ears)?
<grendal_prime> valbaca, ive looked at all of them  proble is everywhere they go none of the devices on those lists are in stock..thats why im here  I want to hear from someone that has purchased something reciently that works out of the box.
<rww> sgo11: There's a line in package control files named Provides:, that allows packages to say that they provide a function like an email client, terminal, window manager, etc. Those functions all have names, (x-terminal-emulator, for example), and are called virtual packages. The benefit is that if a package needs a program with a particular to be installed but doesn't care which, it can depend on the virtual package instead.
<White-Horse> frustro, you may want to remove the new driver and reboot and re-install the driver again
<grendal_prime> other thing...i understand everyone here is vol.  i didnt use a single printed swear word this is a desperate situation i need to get information to these people.
<sgo11> rww, got it. thanks a lot for the explanation.
<Muimi> Do I have to 'overburn'...  hmm....
<grendal_prime> why are you giveing me grief about this?>
<frustro> White-Horse, there was no changes to the driver, just an xorg update.....removing the NVidia and reinstalling now.
<rww> sgo11: you can filter them out of aptitude's package list by limiting to !~v (! is not and ~v is virtual package; if you're in the aptitude interface, l brings up the limit box)
<john38> CrimsonIdol, you there
<valbaca> grendal_prime, here's one that I bought and have had good success with: GSKY Realtek RL8187L. I can't say if it's plug and play with 8.04, I've only used it with 10.04
<rootsecurity> ร
<grendal_prime> thank you
<rootsecurity> hi
<White-Horse> how do I remove a menu item that I did not make ? It seems like for one reason or the other ubuntu made it. I found a link on the net http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/how-to-remove-programsitems-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-menu-bar/ but I need to remove the menu on the left (Other) and not just what is listed under it
<john38> CrimsonIdol, in printer settings should i put IP address in Location:  ??
<grendal_prime> i would have thought belkin would be a good bet..but they aparently bought the only one on the list that doesnt "work out of the box"
<grendal_prime> grrrr
<pshr> grr grr grr
<pshr> ]
<pshr> :P
<pshr> Hi, any one here know about ssh tunneling ?
<grendal_prime> pshr, ..umm i have a patened pending on "grrr" so ...just be carefull
<sgo11> rww, thanks a lot.
<grendal_prime> I also wish i had more wine...and pumpkin pie..
<CrimsonIdol> john38, yes... think so.
<pshr> Lots of open source algorithms are being tried to be patented :P http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/archives/589
<White-Horse> pshr, what would you like to know ?
<john38> grendal_prime, i had that problem old ubuntu dont support newer usb adapter..you need 10.10 ubuntu
<pshr> Theory of it most probably
<valbaca> I would try to upgrade to 10.04 asap. Wireless has been a dream with lucid, I cannot say the same for any other version
<anon2> im trying to build a driver and it gives me this error "make: *** [module] Error 1" whats error 1??
<Datz> grendal_prime: there should be a supported devices site somewhere
<ectospasm> anon2: need more info
<valbaca> lol good point john38
<albech> i have some rDNS problems. When pinging a host on my network. (www.domain.com) it randomly get replies from otherCNAME.domain.com. I believe that is related to the rDNS
<rootsecurity> I want the mannul for ubuntu 10.01
<grendal_prime> pshr, by the way  i use ssh tunneling ever day what do you need to know
<White-Horse> pshr, Well I use vpn over pptp
<rww> !manual | rootsecurity
<ubottu> rootsecurity: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<frustro> ah, better now. removing and reinstalling the nvidia driver after the xorg update resolved it.
<albech> is it possible to have rDNS to several A-Records/CNAMES?
<bug2000> I get error adding certificates everytime I install with apt. Any ideas?
<bug2000> And errors about java.
<grendal_prime> if you get the question to me before the wife gets the wine and pumpkin pie...ill probably have an answer fo ya.
<rootsecurity> thank much!
<pshr> grendal_prime, just the theory :) thats all
<frustro> albech, yes
<capcbd> Hi I'm having trouble getting ubuntu 10.10 to install
<anon2> http://pastebin.com/eHcheY1A
<frustro> albech, but you would need a separate SPF record for each
<bug2000> Also get this; W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 976B5901365C5CA1
<grendal_prime> pshr..ok..so when you establish the ssh connection you can specify a forwarded port...(im assuming that is what your looking for)
<john38> CrimsonIdol, should i put it in as Location: http://192.168.1.101
<albech> frustro: will read up on SPF
<albech> frustro: thanks
<CrimsonIdol> john38, yes... think so.
<anon2> ectospasm: http://pastebin.com/eHcheY1A
<rootsecurity> is The mannul Ubuntu Server  10.04 Pls
<grendal_prime> at that point anything you point to that local port of the same number...gets forwarded to the machine you are connected to via ssh
<frustro> albech, you can find a SPF generator or create the .txt yourself
<grendal_prime> so  practical application...(and where you see this allot...) are you listening?
<rootsecurity> i want The mannul Ubuntu Server  10.04 Pls
<pshr> ssh -D <Port> <ssh host>
<pshr> right ??
<Datz> grendal_prime: looked here for wireless devices? http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<sgo11> if a version of a package is 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu4, what does it mean? what is "2:" and "-1ubuntu4" ? new to ubuntu. thanks.
<rootsecurity> right
<Datz> I don't remember if that was the good site...
<grendal_prime> ill give you exact syntax in a sec... also thanks datz will look in a sec
<Datz> there are obviously a few
<albech> frustro: but this is only related to the MX, right?
<sgo11> aptitude search <package>, how can I make the output show the version number? thanks.
<rootsecurity> Hey I want the mannul Ubuntu Server 10.04
<bug2000> http://pastebin.com/zEUWCbLv
<albech> frustro: not sure if it was clear when explaining my problem
<john38> CrimsonIdol, damn still dont work
<valbaca> rootsecurity, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<anon2> could the problem be that the driver doesnt support my kernel?
<CrimsonIdol> I don't know then... seems like it's not getting through the router... like a network issue.
<grendal_prime> pshr, you listening?
<capcbd> Hi I'm having trouble getting past the Name and username screen I get as far as that, when I fill everything out the FORWARD button is still grayed out,, the Coping files progress bar gets about 3/4 of the way done and it says "Ready when you are...." I've tried this a few different times....
<CrimsonIdol> wireless issue
<frustro> albech, sorry, i was working on my problem as well, please PM your issues and i will let you know if i can help
<john38> CrimsonIdol, damn hm
<john38> CrimsonIdol,  gotta go
<rww> capcbd: Change the uppercase letters in the username to lower case
<iamslash1> :-*
<pshr> yeah
<CrimsonIdol> john38, me too.... got a security bug to report!
<pshr> grendal_prime,  yes
<grendal_prime> so basically say you got a web server with something that really should not be exposed to the outside(like running webmin on port 10000)
<john38> CrimsonIdol, for time being i'll use wired pc
<rootsecurity> Oh Im Thank you verymuch for valbaca
<grendal_prime> but...you do have an ssh connection throught your firewall to the box that you are running webmin on...make sence so far?
<pshr> grendal_prime, yes
<grendal_prime> like this...ummm firewall router is forwarding port 22 to your linux box on the inside of the netework
<capcbd> @rww Thats it?
<pshr> grendal_prime, I get the idea ;)
<pshr> :)
<rww> grendal_prime: ssh -L someport:localhost:10000 username@server, then point web browser to localhost:someport
<capcbd> something as simple as that
<grendal_prime> so now you are a client on the outside and you want to look at the box's 1000 port..via the ssh port...so syntax would look like this.
<grendal_prime> rww..there ya go
<grendal_prime> in a nut shell..
<laborintus> so Hello everyone
<grendal_prime> ill check to make sure what i have that i know works matches wit hthat but ya rww has it..
<rww> capcbd: Should be. Known bug.
<user_> sol
<grendal_prime> -L 10000:localhost:10000 root@yourdomainnameoripgoeshere.com
<ectospasm> anon2: That error isn't descriptive at all.  Why are you building a kernel?
<pshr> Thanks grendal_prime
<pshr> :D
<White-Horse> does anyone here at all know how to remove a menu dir. ?
<rootsecurity> how to config the Ip Address on Linux 10.04
<grendal_prime> ya so pshr total rundown would be "ssh  -L 10000:localhost:10000 root@yourdomainnameoripgoeshere.com"
<grendal_prime> ?
<arvind_khadri> rootsecurity, using ifconfig
<pshr> yes
<rootsecurity> Yes Im Config
<grendal_prime> then on your local machine open firefox and in the browser type http://localhost:10000
<grendal_prime> and whammo you are on via the tunnel that ssh established for you....oh for that particular port it would be https though
<rootsecurity> How To the  config Ip For linux
<grendal_prime> pshr...you can make desktop shortcuts for this as well...
<littlekosh> using the gui or the command line, root?
<White-Horse> gredal_prime you seem to know abit bout ubuntu how to I remove a menu dir. ?
<vishwa> what package needs to be install for using apache rewrite module on maverick ?
<rww> vishwa: sudo a2enmod rewrite
<grendal_prime> White-Horse, what is that?
<stanley_> can someone please help me...my sound keeps skipping i can't hear anything clearly on my netbook, meerkat netbook edition
<grendal_prime> just...i mean well for the most part sudo -s then pasword... then as root you should be able to execute   "rm  whaterverthehellyouwant" and then enter
<White-Horse> grendal_prime you know under Applictions>Accessories>Games>etc....
<vishwa> rww: thanks
<arvind_khadri> rootsecurity, sudo ifconfig <device> <ip>
<White-Horse> I have a menu that says (Other) that i did not make
<sgo11> if a version of a package is 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu4, what does it mean? what is "2:" and "-1ubuntu4" ? new to ubuntu. thanks.
<grendal_prime> oh you want to edit the menu under ubuntu/gnome applications task bar thang?
<valbaca> White-Horse, right click on the "Applications Places System" and click "Edit Menus"
<White-Horse> well i want to remove that whole menu dir.
<grendal_prime> wow..purist?
<rootsecurity>  Is Config Cannot view
<grendal_prime> you could just uninstall the desktop packes.
<rootsecurity> Is Config Cannot view
<White-Horse> valbaca thank you so much :)
<bazhang> rootsecurity, its ifconfig
<grendal_prime> also you could right click on the applications text ant select edit menues
<White-Horse> i just hope it does not come back LoL
<rww> sgo11: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<rootsecurity> arvind_khadri> Is the config connot viwe
<valbaca> White-Horse, they usually don't. It's harder to get things in there in the first place
<arvind_khadri> rootsecurity, do "ifconfig" on a terminal
<rootsecurity> config bazhang>
<grendal_prime> White-Horse, ya...some stuff is almost two damn easy.
<arvind_khadri> !terminal | rootsecurity
<ubottu> rootsecurity: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rootsecurity> bazhang> Configuration
<bazhang> rootsecurity, its ifconfig in a terminal
<White-Horse> thanks again guys have a good night/day
<valbaca> also helpful: I think since 10.04 the terminal has been hot-keyed to Ctr+Alt+t (I use this ALLL the time)
<sgo11> rww, thans a lot for the link. I can understand -debian_revision now. but I still don't really understand what epoch is.
<ectospasm> valbaca: that is configurable
<arvind_khadri> valbaca, thanks :) i dint know that... i used to set my own shortcut :) awesome
<ectospasm> sgo11: epoch, in what context?
<maco> sgo11: epochs usually happen if someone screwed up
<valbaca> ectospasm, I know, it's just cool that they made it one of the defaults, so I don't have to put it in myself every upgrade :)
<littlekosh> valbaca wins for that tip
<sgo11> ectospasm, the package version.
<maco> sgo11: or if upstreram version 1.2 comes out and it breaks things horribly and we rever to 1.1... need a way to make 1.1 come out as "newer" than the broken 1.2
<ectospasm> sgo11: oh.  I don't pay close attention to those.
<rootsecurity> Im do not
<valbaca> thanks littlekosh :)
<rww> sgo11: or, if the version numbering changes in a way that would make the package manager think that newer versions are actually older versions (or someone screws up and puts the wrong version number), epoch's incremented to force it to consider the newer version numbering as newer
<maco> sgo11: in those cases you either see an epoch or 1.2really1.1-0ubuntu1  or something like that
<sgo11> maco, rww  got it. thanks a lot. never heard this before. I used to use opensuse. new to ubuntu.
<rww> sgo11: it's not something one usually needs to deal with, thankfully :)
<maco> rww: unless youre a dev
<sgo11> rww, ^_^
<gogeta> hey im trying to block frostwire from my network but my rougher sucks doesent have spesfic port blocking
<stanley_> guys please can anyone help me with my skipping sound?
<gogeta> i can block all other protcalls from the menu but then it blocks more then i whant it to
<rootsecurity> I want to the link Dowload For Ubuntu server 10.04
<dcyber09> anyone who can help me to active www.web/~username in shell
<littlekosh> gogeta: what exactly are you asking?
<suigeneris> hey
<rootsecurity> I want to the link Dowload For Ubuntu server 10.04
<gogeta> littlekosh: trying to block some kids from using that network heh
<major> where can i find what it used to be in /etc/inittab?
<suigeneris> how can I add http://www.sky.fm/the80s/ to rhythmbox onlíne radio list?
<rootsecurity> I want to the link Dowload For Ubuntu server 10.04
<hush> is there a way to run a windows installation on VM?
<major> rootsecurity, what are you asking for? a link to download ubuntu server?
<rww> rootsecurity: http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<dcyber09> hush : yes you can
<major> hush, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<dcyber09> can u guys help me how to create webshell/~username i forgott it
<hush> So like, I have windows installed into my HDD, I can boot it in VM?
<major> nop, you have to install it in a virtual machine
<hush> can that be done?
<hush> like with an existing install?
<littlekosh> hush: is it a different physical hard drive?
<karma_police> just bought a 2tb usb flash drive.. what is best format to use? ntfs? i want to use it on windoze systems too.. also.. what best way to format to ntfs if that is best option?
<hush> I run Ubuntu from a flashdrive, and windows is on the laptop's HDD
<hush> Ubuntu is installed in the flash drive btw, it's not a liveUSB drive
<ectospasm> karma_police: if you want both Windows and Ubuntu to read/write to the drive, best to format it NTFS or VFAT, from Windows
<dcyber09> anyone how to create directory for user ie. webshell/~username
<capcbd> @rww Thanks for the tip m8 it's way to late here but I'll have to try it tomorrow
<karma_police> can you format to ntfs using ubuntu? or have to boot into windows for that?
<hush> you can
<lea123> Hi Just a simple query - If I use Gnumeric on ver10.10 would I be able to use it if I were to change to Unity or KDE
<littlekosh> hush: you could try vmware using raw physical disk access but if it goes to crap on you...
<rww> lea123: yes
<acipron> hi! my ubuntu desktop froze while booting. apparently it happend while checking the filesystem. at least that's what i see (foo has been mounted 20 times without being checked, check forced). we all know this message. my question is: Is there a way to get a command line at this point? I already went through ALT+F(1-12).
<karma_police> what is the default format out of the box on a usb flash drive?
<suigeneris> how can I add http://www.sky.fm/the80s/ to rhythmbox onlíne radio list?
<karma_police> i mean usb hdd
<hush> karma_police: Unformated
<rww> karma_police: depends on the flash drive. often it's fat32.
<karma_police> what about usb hdd?
<hush> NTFS I think
<suigeneris> karma_police use ntfs
<rww> NTFS
<lea123> rww: Are you saying it will work without any issues at all. I was a little concerned cuz the website for Gnumeric says its a part of the Gnome project and its specially designed for GNOME desktops....
<rootsecurity> Hi
<ectospasm> karma_police: watch out for formatting a drive NTFS in Ubuntu.  Windows has a nasty habit of refusing to see those drives/partitions
<mkanyicy> karma_police, usually ntfs, but it can be fat32
<mkanyicy> karma_police, usb flash disks is usually fat32, by the way
<karma_police> can i format it to ntfs using ubuntu?
<hush> yes
<ectospasm> karma_police: yes, but it may be unreadable in Windows.
<rww> lea123: shouldn't have any issues, no. It might not look as good as KDE applications would under KDE, but it'll work fine.
<karma_police> i have ntfsprogs installed
<rww> lea123: Unity uses a GTK toolkit and is mostly GNOME stuff, so that's definitely not going to be a problem.
<maco> rww, lea123:  actually, kde is very good at forcing gnome apps to blend in pretty well
<maco> (at least nowadays)
<mkanyicy> karma_police, i support what ectospasm is saying, format NTFS under Windows
<mkanyicy> karma_police, you can format NTFS on ubuntu, and then reformat it on Windows
<slacker-> Hi, my maverick install gets a segfault every night when it runs the /etc/cron.daily/apt script. any suggestions? It runs OK if I execute it from the command line
<acipron> no ideas? is rebooting the only option?
<lea123> maco: Would there be an impact on speed and performance if its made to work on the environment that was not initially designed for ..
<rww> lea123: no
<lea123> rww: Thank you..
<mkanyicy> slacker-, paste your cron line
<maco> lea123: if it was the only gtk app you were using, there'd be those libraries loaded into memory which shouldnt be an issue if you have more than like 128mb of ram
<dcyber09> anyone how to create directory for user ie. webshell/~username :\
<maco> lea123: if there's more than one gtk app you're using on a kde desktop...well youve already got them loaded anyway
<slacker-> mkanyicy: I'm getting an email saying /etc/cron.daily/apt:
<slacker-> Segmentation fault
<slacker-> mkanyicy: this is in cron.log: Nov 26 06:45:01 traalet CRON[19655]: (root) CMD (if [ -x /etc/munin/plugins/apt_all ]; then /etc/munin/plugins/apt_all update 7200 12 >/dev/null; elif [ -x /etc/munin/plugins/apt ]; then /etc/munin/plugins/apt update 7200 12 >/dev/null; fi)
<slacker-> ehh. ignore that ;)
<slacker-> mkanyicy: this is in cron.log: Nov 26 06:25:01 traalet CRON[18914]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ))
<mkanyicy> slacker-, no idea
<lea123> Maco: Sorry I am a newbie I didn't quite understand GTK app..
<maco> lea123: any other application for gnome. or pidgin or gimp, which arent for gnome necessarily but use the same programming stuff
<suigeneris> how can I add http://www.sky.fm/the80s/ to rhythmbox onlíne radio list?
<acipron> well, apparently the new look changed also the slogan "asking is human" to "google is your friend" ;-) see ya guys
<lea123> maco : Yes it makes sense I have pidgin works like a charm...
 * rww checks scrollback, has no idea what acipron is on about, shrugs
<Zero_Burn> ascacacacacac
<slacker-> mkanyicy: hmm.. I'll set APT::Periodic::Verbose "2" and see what happens
<Zero_Burn> Im Sorry
<octavio> hey
<octavio> how you all doin?
<octavio> wow people are quite today
<Zero_Burn> hey
<octavio> sup zero
<octavio> how u doin man
<octavio> sup dvaske
<octavio> so what do people talk about in here?
<rww> Ubuntu technical support. the offtopic channel is #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<iceroot> octavio: ubuntu-support
<atxq> the best os in the world
<octavio> oh yeah
<octavio> ubuntu is off the hook
<octavio> i'm luvin it
<atxq> what version you running?
<octavio> me
<octavio> 10.4
<octavio> my computer was havin problems with windows
<octavio> i bought this emachine off a swapmeet for 75dollars lol
<octavio> so i just install ubuntu and is runnin great
<octavio> no more problems
<octavio> inface it dosen't freeze nemore
<octavio> isn't that cool
<bazhang> !ot | octavio
<ubottu> octavio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<atxq> sounds awesome
<octavio> so any other chatrooms here?
<bazhang> octavio, yes #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<atxq> plenty
<atxq> too many sometimes
<capcbd> one more thing before I go I have a 160gig HDD and what I would like to do is give about 20 gigs to windows and it's programs, about 20 gigs to linux and it's partitions and the rest to be storage... I tried this and it wouldn't let me asign a primary to the swap partition
<pooltable> help update firefox and flash to play cbs full shows ??
<atxq> so anyone else have issues with flash when you make it fullscreen?
<atxq> it becomes fullscreen, but just freezes, so no video can play in fullscreen mode. I only hear the audio
<slide> Is there any way to mount a ramdisk as a normal user? I've been using tmpfs
<atxq> anyone else having the same issue? sounds like a bug to me
<littlekosh> atxq: it does indeed sound like a bug.
<atxq> you having the same issue?
<littlekosh> Youtube works for me. i've never tried cbs.com
<atxq> its been like that for a few weeks now; it is a bit annoying. cannot seen youtube videos in full screen mode
<littlekosh> did it work before?
<atxq> never worked properly in 10.10
<sbeck_nw> atxq, which flash player are you using? gnash?
<atxq> the regular flash player
<sbeck_nw> atxq, okay. I've had the the same behaviour with gnash.
<atxq> I never really liked gnash; seems slower
<sbeck_nw> atxq, absolutely. And it doesn't play all videos the original flash player does.
<JohnPhang> hello can anyone teach me how to remove xfce dexktop enviroment on lubuntu pleas?
<JohnPhang> hello can anyone teach me how to remove xfce dexktop enviroment on lubuntu please?
<JohnPhang> hello can anyone teach me how to remove xfce desktop enviroment on lubuntu please?
<atxq> si I guess that the issue I am having with the flash player might be a bug
<littlekosh> flash or video config/drivers.
<atxq> the issue with full screen not working properly
<Muimi> I can just install Ubuntu Mini and then from Mini have the OS install 'desktop edition', right?
<Muimi> b/c this CD isn't large enough to fit the entire OS ...
<Muimi> Well, it says I can burn it in RAW mode
<JohnPhang> how to unistall/remove xfce desktop enviroment on lubuntu?
<dancek> JohnPhang, 1) please be a little more patient, we're all volunteers here 2) should be as simple as `aptitude remove xfce4`
<or4n_> Hello, is it possible to make MIDI-controller act as joystick?
<JohnPhang> i'm sorry.... T.T
<Muimi> JohnPhang, can you access your cli?
<JohnPhang> sorry but what is cli?
<or4n_> Command Line Interface
<vashman> 10.10 is working out of the the box! i love you all; I think i go install it for my gradpa. WHOo hoo! lol
<JohnPhang> but how to access it?
<or4n_> JohnPhang: ctrl + alt + f1
<or4n_> ctrl + alt + f7 or f8 gets you back to gui
<Muimi> Nice.  A hotkey.
<littlekosh> way to know the shortcut for xfce, or4n
<JohnPhang> yes i can access it, then what should i do next?
<littlekosh> or, nm I'm retarded :)
<Muimi> that command they said...
<Muimi> sudo aptitude remove programname
<atxq> F7 gets you back
<JohnPhang> oh ok i'll try now
<Muimi> well hang around b/c i'm not very confident.  I can't even install right now.  don't know wtf to do.
<JohnPhang> is xfce desktop envirement called xfce
<JohnPhang> ?
<littlekosh> xfce4
<littlekosh> probably
<JohnPhang> ok i'll try...
<Muimi> type xfc and press tab and see what comes up
<littlekosh> you people and your bash shells with it's fancy tab completion :)
<kindlebit> how to install komodo ?
<vashman> kindlebit: id kombo in the repo's? then should be sudo apt-get install programname
<kindlebit> vashman:id kombo in the repo's?  ?
<atxq> he might have to compile it
<retfar> is there a chanel for ubuntu on netbooks?
<vashman> kindlebit: is it in thre deafult respratory, I found it it's the picture tool for web cam right?
<retfar> did a quick search for net books none found
<JohnPhang> Muimi i've try but the xfce enviroment is still there...
<JohnPhang> what should i do next?
<kindlebit> vashman:sudo apt-get install komodo, wheni use this is show package not there ..
<littlekosh> retfar: a lot of the system is still the same.
<atxq> I think you have to download komodo; inside the compressed package there should be a install.sh file
<retfar> littlekosh: yeah just thought there was a channel for it thx for the reply
<vashman> kindlebit: try sudo apt-get update, then apt-cache show komodo. and what version os are you using 10.10? etc.
<kindlebit> vashman:let me try , i am new to this
<kindlebit> vashman:no package found
<vashman> kindlebit: hmm, well i see it ok, what version are you using? try 'cat /etc/issue' that should give you a os number.
<kindlebit> vashman:ok
<filsuf> is it now like TIME to say goodbye to firefox?
<filsuf> and hallo chrome?
<filsuf> how many browsers do you need anyway?
<kindlebit> vashman:9.10
<atxq> firefox has more addons I think, which is still an advantage
<hush> I'm running VirtualBox OSE, will I be able to use the wireless adapter if I install the drivers? (vista)
<joru> Hi, trying to learn. How do i enable debug-info to ease bug repoarts to be included when i compile a source?
<lea123> Hi Is Ubuntu Tweak a reliable program ?
<ferris_> lea123,  reliable? It works well.
<kindlebit> vashman: now what next step ?
<vashman> kindlebit: alright well i got 10.10 so it might not be in the old repo. let's try looking at your repos. start up synaptic and look at your software sources.
<ferris_> lea123, it makes some configurations very easy. I think it is worth the resources.
<kindlebit> vashman: if i download from komodo site the can i able to install ?
<Muimi> dannnng man
<ferris_> has anyone had a problem with linux kernel 2.6.36 in ubuntu?
<vashman> kindlebit: yes it is possible.
<hush> irc://irc.rizon.net/#chatulous
<hush> errr
<hush> sorry
<lea123> Ferris : I am downloading from http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ I though Ubuntu Software resource would have it, but it doesn't .
<atxq> if you download komodo, then umcompress it, and see if there is an install.sh file
<ferris_> lea123, it does a lot like automatically installing bin files.
<atxq> there should be one, and if there is, on the command line, browser into the directory and run the command "sh install.sh"
<RenatoSilva> how to rename my desktop directory from ~/Área de Trabalho to ~/Desktop? Just renaming breaks things
<vashman> kindlebit: there is a install.sh
<kindlebit> vashman: yes i am  looking on net
<lea123> ferris_: Does Ubuntu Tweak take the role of Ubuntu Software Centre as well ??
<ferris_> lea123,  no it is very different
<ferris_> lea123,  it does not install software but configures it... though it will activate some things that it needs
<ferris_> have you installed it?
<lea123> ferris_: I can see its given me a catergory of softwares - OH OK
<lea123> Yes
<lea123> ferris_: I am afraid I think the newer version might be different. I have a feeling it checks whether the current installs have any updates.. Am I right ?
<mike> hello
<mike> i am a new user
<Guest16230> anybody here?
<ferris_> lea123,  check out this page: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/  this is where I got mine.
<KB1JWQ> !welcome
<Guest16230> 3Q
<ferris_> lea123,  there are some good things to consider to do.
<Howard> Hi All, does anyone know anything about M100 - M199 code execution ?
<lea123> ferris_: What do I  need to do in order to get the preview of the images/docs on when I try to open/save files ..
<dreamtraveler> aporia pws kanw map linux partition sta xp ?
<ferris_> lea123,  I am not sure what you mean
<DJones> !gr | dreamtraveler
<ubottu> dreamtraveler: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<dreamtraveler> oops
<dreamtraveler> sorry
<dreamtraveler> :S
<DJones> dreamtraveler: No worries
<dreamtraveler> though i was at gr
<dreamtraveler> thought
<FloodBot4> dreamtraveler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Howard> Try to get a M100 piece of code to execute does anyone one have any ideas please ?
<velko> Howard, ideas about what?
<wqapol> Hi, I installed Netbeans + mobility pacl to develop mobile app, what is the emulator required? Is it WTK or ME SDK?
<lea123> ferris_: See when you if you right click and choose save image, it would bring up a dialog box named  "save image". However this dialog box seems very primitive it does'nt have any preview options
<dara> hello
<BangingLife> hey dara
<goodwill> could someone with Ubuntu 10.04 tell me if inputlirc run there by default? You can do it by running this in terminal: ps auxw|grep inputlirc
<redspike> Where is empathy storing all passwords? is there anyway to see them in clear text?
<Zero_Burn> ;;
<retfar> i wound like to know where opera stores it pass words
<s3r3n1t7> redspike, a quick google tells me it probably is using the keyring.
<redspike> s3r3n1t7: can i display my passwords in clear text then?
<RenatoSilva> how to rename my desktop directory from ~/Área de Trabalho to ~/Desktop? Just renaming breaks things
<RenatoSilva> is nautilus the one resposible for the recently used list? how to disable it or how to delete it programmatically with a shell script?
<s3r3n1t7> redspike, i wouldn't know. Have you googled?
<redspike> s3r3n1t7: mm yes
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva, google usually wins pretty well at that sort of stuff. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341607 Create a file named .hidden, add that odd folder which is your Desktop now, create a symlink to ~/Desktop and voila.
<papa> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 10.10 and ati mobility radeon x600 on a sony vaio
<s3r3n1t7> papa, "a problem" is pretty generic. Can you trim it down?
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: that's a horrible solution, but thanks
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva, did you read the link i gave you? The next post has 2 more solutions.
<papa> i can't choose the resolution i need (1024x600) because it doesn't appear among the possible resolutions
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: next post?
<s3r3n1t7> RenatoSilva, every response on a forum is called a post. The solution I gave you was written down in one of the posts on the site I gave you. The next post on that forum has a different solution.
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: next is relative to A GIVEN post
<smegzor> Hi.  I am about to install XP (dual boot for gaming).  I already have Ubuntu 10.04 installed as my main OS.  How easy is it to restore Grub2?  I have already backed up a lot of stuff, but not grub or anything in root.  Any advice?
<RenatoSilva> s3r3n1t7: that's what I mean, idiot
<nit-wit> smegzor, real easy hold on
<s3r3n1t7> I can see this is going quite well again today.
<nit-wit> smegzor,  grub2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<smegzor> thanks.
<nit-wit> smegzor, any problems post on he UF forums
<ceaze> Hello
<phirosjr> hello
<nit-wit> ceaze, no soup for you
<smegzor> another thing.  I am running 64bit Ubuntu and have the 32bit install cd (10.04)   Can I use that to recover grub?
<ceaze> nit-wit, i am here to give soup
<ceaze> nit-wit, doen't want it
<papa> please, could anybody help me?
<BangingLife> With?
<nit-wit> smegzor, I think so that never even comes up and I do this every day, but it doesn't hurt to check , I think its gru2 no 32 or 64 bit version
<due> Odd issue: for some reason, Ubuntu suddenly stops responding to input. Alt-tab allows me to move between windows, but I can't use  the mouse to adjust window focus. Keyboard input is totally ignored, though I can move to vterms; I have to restart GDM for the issue to resolve itself. Anyone have suggestions on where I can start looking?
<nit-wit> smegzor,  there is a #grub channel you migh task there
<nit-wit> ask
<ceaze> due, i think that any file has been changed or formated. You may find an answer at http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ or you can report it there
<due> ceaze: any file? Sorry, I don't follow which one you're referring to. These nothing that I can see in the various /var/log logs (Xorg and system most significantly).
<ceaze> due, there must have been a change in any file in bin that is affecting ubuntu.
<b0nn> hrm, how do I change the default font for gnome?
<moon350> Do I have to register?
<nit-wit> ceaze, send the soup
<s3r3n1t7> nit-wit, please try to avoid the offtopic chatter in here. #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<ceaze> nit-wit, which flavour?
<nit-wit> s3r3n1t7, no problem my bad
<due> "any file in bin"? /bin, /usr/bin? Regardless, that doesn't even make any sense, as it's a sudden cesation of accepting certain inputs, not a permanent thing (if I wasn't clear on it earlier).
<hush> I am running Vista on VirtualBox OSE would giving more ram to it break the installation?
<due> hush: Pretty sure it wouldn't. That's part of the point of virtual machines.
<lancel> hi, anyone knows if it is possible to execute GUI program (like gedit) from terminal so that terminal doesn't get "occupied" by this program?
<mintux> I have problem with file system in ext4 partition I have 14 gig free but only 4 gig available but in fat I have 32 gig free I have 32gig available why ?  http://up.iranblog.com/Files0/f703f3d304234eae9445.png
<hush> Thank you
<due> lancel: "gedit &"
<s3r3n1t7> due, Have you checked top and dmesg?
<lancel> due, nice, thanks!
<erUSUL> mintux: on ext* filesystems 5% of space is reserved for root
<due> s3r3n1t7: There's nothing in dmesg recently, though top would be a good idea. Unfortunately, I can't make it do it--it sometimes happens after a few hours of uptime every other day, and then never at all.
<due> lancel: You can also hit Ctrl-Z in the terminal window to background a running program. Run 'fg' to bring it back to the foreground.
<mintux> erUSUL: what does it use ?
<erUSUL> mintux: 5% of 200 GiB -> 10 GiB
<lancel> due, yes something that I was looking for but googling didn't help
<due> s3r3n1t7: Thank you though, I hadn't thought about it being a suuddenly-started program eating input... I'll be looking into that.
<s3r3n1t7> due, no problem. Hope you find it
<due> s3r3n1t7: Me too. Easily fixed at the time, but it's rather annoying and interrupts my workflow. :)
<frustro> added a new HDD, I can move all my data, but want to link /home/me/Data to /media/storage  is that ls -l /home/me/data /media/storage ?
<frustro> and will the be permanent?
<frustro> *that
<ceaze> How can I change configurations of mame in ubuntu 10.10?
<frustro> er, ln -s /home/me/data /media/storage
<frustro> or the other way around?
<matthiaskrgr> No command 'audicity' found, did you mean: Command 'audacity' from package 'audacity' (universe)
<matthiaskrgr> audicity: command not found
<matthiaskrgr> what programm gives this output?
<matthiaskrgr> the prog that detects the package that is needed for executing that command
<frustro> audacity?
<ceaze> How can I change MAME configs in ubuntu?
<bazhang> matthiaskrgr, command-not-found
<matthiaskrgr> bazhang: ah, thanks :)
<ceaze> How can I change MAME configs in ubuntu?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545066 ceaze
<bazhang> ceaze, be sure to use gksudo gedit instead of sudo gedit as they suggest
<frustro> ceaze, what do you need to change?
<jita> I want to install ubuntu without the GUI in virtual environment under windows OS. Is it possible and what is the best possible way ?
<ceaze> frustro, roms directory
<Dr_Willis> jita:  install the server version in virtualbox.
<erUSUL> jita: server edition has no gui; you can also use the minimal cd install
<sadegh> hi
<Aeronius> So, anyone doing anything?
<jita> Dr_Willis: Is there any disadvantage of doing it over separate install of ubuntu as a dual boot OS?
<Dr_Willis> jita:  or install whatever version you want. and just disable GDM so X doswent start
<frustro> jita, or you can install full version and stop at run level 3
<Dr_Willis> jita:  virtualization will be slower.. but its trivial to do.
<ceriy> есть русский народ??
<Dr_Willis> frustro:  runlevels dont work that way  in ubuntu any more. :)
<bazhang> ceriy, #ubuntu-ru
<Dr_Willis> jita:  what work do you plan on doing in ubuntu exactly?
<frustro> Dr_Willis, what? you can tstop at rl3 anymore?
<ceriy> спс
<Dr_Willis> frustro:  ubuntu uses upstart.. runlevels dont really exist..
<jita> Dr_Willis: programming in python. i don't like linux GUI :(
<Dr_Willis> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<frustro> ouch,,,
<frustro> i'll shaddupp them
<Dr_Willis> jita:  like the gui really matters?     If you wanted to get fancy theres the (Not supported here) ubuntu variants like 'anlinux' that install inside windoww in a qemu (i think) virtual machine. that you dont see at all. You can just ssh to them, or run apps and they appear on the windows desktop via xming.
<Rickardo1> I am using keys to connect to my server,  in ~/.ssh/ i got id_rsa.pub that contain the key.. but if I want more keys to different servers?
<ikonia> Rickardo1: ssh -i key
<Rickardo1> ikonia: Yes, I know... but if I want it to load it automaticly?
<jita> Dr_Willis: there's another option cygwin, what do you suggest ?
<ikonia> Rickardo1: you can't, it takes id_dsa and id_rsa and identity by default, other than that you need to do ssh -i
<Rickardo1> ikonia: :(
<Dr_Willis> jita:  cygwin isent ubuntu either.. its also a bit old last time i used it.. why are you not just using python under windows?
<erUSUL> jita: python runs on windows. why bother with linux if you do not want to ?
<jita> Dr_Willis: i am used to linux environment, bash and all
<jita> Dr_Willis: i like coding that way
<Dr_Willis> jita:  may as well just install ubuntu in virtualbox then - not like its going to take very long to setup..
<jita> and besides many python modules are not ported to windows well
<jita> Dr_Willis: right, i think thats the best possible solution, will give it a go, thanks for suggestion
<Dr_Willis> You could of had it done in the time its taken for us to chat. :)
<serard> Hello everybody
<serard> Is there a way to sudo over ssh ?
<Dr_Willis> serard:  ssh in, run 'sudo whatever'   is the normal way
<ikonia> serard: yes, ssh in then use sudo,
<luckymurali> Hi all
<BangingLife> hello
<Dr_Willis> ssh can support 'commands directly' but not sure if thats any more or less secure. by doing sudo with it.
<todor_> hello
<serard> Yes sorry, I'm coding a little bash script to stop my virtual machines by ssh'ing to them (password less)
<serard> So the stop) case for $1 is like "ssh $1 sudo halt"
<jita> Dr_Willis: I am going to download ubuntu, you think server edition will be a better go?
<luckymurali> I am using ubuntu 10 64 bit server, I need to find whether any firewall is running on my server. Waht is the command for that
<ikonia> jita: why would a server version be a better version
<Dr_Willis>  ssh username@remotehost.net ls -l /
<serard> But then I get sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<hinog1> I have a problem in Ubuntu 10.10 x64, I have no sound in flash not in firefox nor in chromium and the sound pref doesn't show any application when I play a flash video
<jita> ikonia: because it doesn't have GUI which i do not need
<Dr_Willis> jita:  depends on your exact needs. I dont have any need for the server edition really vs desktop. Theres to many tools i use on the desktop edieion.
<Dr_Willis> jita:  you can always disable gdm.  then ya got console only.
<Dr_Willis> and you got the gui if you ever need it .
<jita> Dr_Willis: right, ty
<ikonia> jita: the desktop can have the gui disabled
<serard> ah ok got it : ssh -t $1 sudo halt << -t option forces ssh to allocate a tty
<jita> ikonia: right, will look into it, ty
<airtonix> jita, installation of server version is different from the desktop, for example it helps you setup LVM (whereas the desktop version does not)
<Diverdude> Does anybody know a good tuner card which supports at least following specifications. Dual Tuner (More of couse is better), Supports DVB-C/DVB-T, MPEG 2 and 4, and runs under linux?
<jita> airtonix: k, thanks for clarification
<airtonix> serard, you should be using the dbus method of shutting down/suspending/rebooting
<anil> hai
<dar__> hi
<fresonee> 你好!
<dar__> i have a little problem in shell script i wont to do something like this but i don't know how ==> while [ "$val1" != "$val2" AND NOT NULL ]
<erUSUL> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Dr_Willis>  serard  you could also make a user called (for example) 'shutdown' and make their default shell be whatever command is needed to shutdown the box. :) (then when you login as that user, it shuts down the ssytem) I did that trick years ago.
<airtonix> serard, http://pastebin.com/Xg9argsH
<dar__> how could i do that ?
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<airtonix> serard, using dbus does not require root privileges
<Dr_Willis> dar__:  http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-bash-test.html
<dar__> Dr_Willis: i know how to do a test i just don't knwo how to implement it in one line in my while :)
<serard> airtonix, thank you for this, Dr_Willis too
<phirosjr> ubuntu indonesia channel where is it?
<erUSUL> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<hinog1> I have a problem in Ubuntu 10.10 x64, I have no sound in flash not in firefox nor in chromium and the sound pref doesn't show any application when I play a flash video
<Dr_Willis> hinog1:  but sound works normally otjerwise?
<hinog1> well I'd say yes tried a video and currently listening to  a radio stream in rhythembox
<hinog1> I guess even my 7.1 setup works
<ltlkosh> hinog1: have you tried removing flash and then reinstalling?
<argentovivo> #italia
<hinog1> I did
<ltlkosh> if you go into Synaptic and search for flash, how many versions are installed?
<mads-> Any way I can get empathy to stop trying to use key manager?
<hinog1> do you mean flashplugin ltlkosh ?
<ltlkosh> hinog1: yeah
<hinog1> 1
<hinog1> :OP
<ltlkosh> May sound like a stupid question, but apparently people are having issues with multiple versions
<hinog1> so any other suggestions on how to fix it or diagnose were the problem is with flash?
<ltlkosh> do you have gnash installed?
<hinog1> no
<ltlkosh> hrmm
<Chiliblue> having a brain freeze, whats the bash command to copy files keeping premissions
<ltlkosh> cp --preserve
<hinog1> cp -a maybe
<Chiliblue> I think that is it
<Chiliblue> and ignore errors? just trying to save data on a failing drive
<Dr_Willis> ignore errors.. Hmm.. thats proberly a differnt option.
<hinog1> hmm maybe dd_rescue?
<ikonia> if the drive is failing, just get what you can off it
<ltlkosh> hinog1: I've been googling like mad and about the only thing I can see is that everyone has problems with sound and flash
<Chiliblue> dd thats it
<ltlkosh> on multiple distros
<hinog1> well there is ddrescue for failing harddrives I guess
<hinog1> yes its nasty because nobody seems to have a solution ltlkosh
<ikonia> ltlkosh: flash is a closed source product that cannot be modified or changed in anyway,
<Sn4k3>  When i run cod4 in wine with terminal the keyboard dosent work
<Sn4k3> can anyone help?
<Chiliblue> right I will dd the e entire drive into a .img file
<hinog1> guess thats something for the wine channel maybe Sn4k3
<Sn4k3> i tried
<Sn4k3> but i think its cuz the terminal takes all the letters as commands
<Sn4k3> so when i try to move forward
<ltlkosh> Sn4k3 does it work if launched from the GUI?
<Sn4k3> it comes wwwwww
<Sn4k3> yea
<ltlkosh> is there a terribly pressing reason it needs to be run from the terminal?
<Sn4k3> haha yea
<Sn4k3> cuz i want to record
<Sn4k3> so i tried wine iw3sp & (record code)
<Sn4k3> but it dosent work
<ltlkosh> hinog1: have you tried what's posted at http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608452 ?
<sgo11> hi, how to check which repo an installed package is from? I tried dpkg -l <pacakge> and aptitude show <pacakge>. but I can not find the repo info. thanks for help, new to ubuntu.
<iceroot> sgo11: apt-cache policy packagename
<sgo11> iceroot, got it. thanks a lot.
<kedy> I can't access wireless internet now. I did $ ifconfig wlan1 up, and it said "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill". So I installed rfkill. Then I did $ rfkill unblock 0, yet to no avail. Does anyone have a fix?
<ceaze> I have installed Mame on Ubuntu, but whenever I run a game on it, i cannot start it. It says Insert Coin, how to start a game?????
<hinog1> well I can give it a try ltlkosh
<kedy> This has happend to me earlier today, I fixed it by rebooting TWICE (yes, rebooting the first time didn't work). Haven't had this many problems in Ubuntu since ...never.
<miaohuaone> 只有
<ltlkosh> hinog1: it worked for that guy, and editing sound.conf seems like it could be easily reversable, so I'd give it a try
<onbekend> join #hgl
<miaohuaone> 有没有中文
<MangledBody> Hi everybody, can anybody help me install Jahshaka?(CineFX) it works on Windows, so it must work on Ubuntu
<ltlkosh> cease: hit 5
<kedy> 这里要说英文
<Dr_Willis> MangledBody:  im missing the logic in that statement..
<miaohuaone> 不会啊
<miaohuaone> 怎么说
<Family> I am running ver. 10.04 when i just tried to boot it i got to the log in screen, but the user selection part was missing
<FloodBot4> miaohuaone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MangledBody> Dr_Willis: Dear Watson, what seems to be missing?
<miaohuaone> 都看不懂
<ceaze> miaohuaone, no Chinese allowed
<bridean> Hey guys, my ubuntu machine is frozen up and I don't want to reboot.   What are my options?
<miaohuaone> 没QQ好懂
<ceaze> I have installed Mame on Ubuntu, but whenever I run a game on it, i cannot start it. It says Insert Coin, how to start a game?????
<ltlkosh> cease: hit 5
<miaohuaone> 这是不是群聊啊
<Zorlin> ceaze: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342543
<sgo11> miaohuaone, yes.
<kedy> miaohuaone: 是。请说英文。
<miaohuaone> 说中文会有影响吗
<jussi> !cn | miaohuaone
<ubottu> miaohuaone: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Zorlin> ceaze: (section 6)
<kedy> miaohuaone: 除了少数人，其他人会看不懂
<miaohuaone> 怎么弄
<bridean> Is there a command to enter the command prompt if the Ubuntu window has frozen?
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  never hit the 'coin' keys - check the mame docs.. , 1,2,3,4,5,6 keys...
<sgo11> miaohuaone, /join #ubuntu-cn
<ceaze> Zorlin thanks
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  i mean.. Hit the coin keys. :) heh
<kedy> miaohuaone: /join #ubuntu-cn
<ceaze> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> ceaze:  i think you can hit TAB to show the key bindings
<ceaze> Dr_Willis, I will try
<bridean> Anyone here?
<kedy> Does anyone know why my wireless stops working after suspending my laptop?
<hinog1> it didn't work out, it just removed my actual soundcard from the hardware tab as it seems ltlkosh :P
<bridean> I guess nobody wants to answer my question
<serard> re
<ltlkosh> hinog1: sadness
<Gnea> kedy: because it hasn't switched back on
<kedy> Gnea: How do you switch it back on. I tried $ ifconfig wlan1 up
<kedy> Gnea: it returns SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<Gnea> kedy: how does it normally get turned on/off?
<serard> Someone have recompiled ubuntu with the patch which boost the kernel for desktop ?
<Family> I am running ver. 10.04 when i just tried to boot it i got to the log in screen, but the user selection part would pop up then disappear. Ive rebooted several times with no changes. so i booted into recovery mode and set it to low graphics mode.
<Family> and now my networking isn;t working
<bridean> Again, my Ubuntu machine is frozen.   I want to fix it without rebooting.   What are my options?
<serard> I'm talking about this patch : http://www.go2linux.org/mt/linux-ht/2010/11/linux-kernel-patch-makes-desktop-faster.html
<kedy> Gnea: I've never had this problem till i switched to 10.10. I tried pressing the button on my laptop to turn wireless on, but it doesn't work. I tried $rfkill unblock 0, but it too doesn't work.
<ltlkosh> bridean: what process is frozen?
<airtonix> bridean, basic google search reveals that you can use ctrl alt f1-f6 to use any of those terminals
<Gnea> kedy: I'd file a bug, or just go back to 10.04
<bollullera> good morning ^^
<ilovefairuz> bridean:  alt + PrintScrn/SysRq + k
<hinog1> this damn no sound in flash bug is really annoying
<bridean> ltlkosh:  Finally, basically I am running freeciv and vlc.   When vlc got to the end of the movie that machine froze.
<ltlkosh> bridean: do you have access to the box at all? ssh?
<Dr_Willis> hinog1:  that issue pops up every so often, Its not near as common as it used to be.
<Mavs> what are .goutputstream files?
<a_bug> hey guys, a question please - How can I increase the initial tcp congestion window ? Will I have to recompile the kernel for this ?
<bridean> Yes, this is my laptop (running Linux Mint).   Ubuntu is on my desktop which is 10 feet away
<hinog1> but working solutions don't pop that often Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hinog1:  ive never had an issue.. I recall a whole page once of 'possible fix's' - but never needed them
<ltlkosh> bridean: ssh in, run top see if it is really hung or if some process is going nuts
<bridean> So I can walk over to it and try something.   ctrl alt f1, f2, f3,... don't work.   Let me try alt printscreen
<ltlkosh> sure
<hinog1> I would only need a single working one Dr_Willis :P
<ltlkosh> or, Alt+PrintScrn+K like ilovefairuz suggested if it is X that is frozen
<bridean> alt printscreen isn't working
<bridean> I should say alt printscreen k
<ltlkosh> k, so Ctrl+Alt+F1 should drop you in to a terminal
<bridean> Unless, by that you mean all three keys at the same time
<ltlkosh> yes
<ltlkosh> at the same time
<ilovefairuz> a_bug: probably not, should be doable by adjusting stuff in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/
<a_bug> thanks ilovefairuz
<a_bug> and eventually through sysctl ?
<Mavs> does this work http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key?
<ilovefairuz> a_bug: yeap
<a_bug> thanks
<smw> Mavs, I think it is disabled
<Mavs> ctrl alt backspace is disabled too right?
<ilovefairuz> smw: cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<Family> im having a networking issue. I was connected with both wireless and ethernet to my network and wasnt able to use either. I had to boot into win 7 to get on
<kedy> Mavs: yes
<smw> Mavs,   they are both definitely disabled
<bridean> alt + printscreen +k gave me a black screen for a second then put me back into X windows.   Now when I try alt +  printscreen + k it doesn't work at all
<Mavs> bridean, you got ssh?
<ltlkosh> bridean: yes, ssh and if that doesn't work you're going to have to reboot
<ilovefairuz> bridean: does ctrl + alt + f2 work (should give you a terminal to login)
<tompio> what is this for stupid shit??
<ilovefairuz> bridean: if it does, sudo service gdm restart
<dr3mro> please how to play midi in ubuntu 10.10 totem media player
<bridean> Hmm, no.   This laptop is connected to a router which the desktop is also connected to.   But I don't know how to connect to the desktop using ssh (if it's possible)
<ilovefairuz> !language | tompio
<ubottu> tompio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tompio> lol
<kedy> bridean: ssh -l username ip_add
<ilovefairuz> dr3mro: can't play it in totem, you need to install timidity and use something like kmid
<bridean> tompio reminds me of a joke (off topic I know).   If you made a computer programming language using cuss words, then the usual advice of "watch your language" would be very apt.
<onbekend>  #hgl
<dr3mro> ilovefairuz, but it was playing in lucid
<ilovefairuz> dr3mro: ah perhaps there's a gstreamer plugin for it, let me check
<bridean> Is there a way to find out the ip address of the desktop from this laptop?
<kedy> bridean: fping, nmap
<Mavs> check your router
<vizzerd> Hey there, a bit of a n00b question but I'm using Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 LTS on a PC and have it dual-boot with Windows 7
<bucknasty> Is it possible to write emails to test@127.0.0.1 (any IP) ? or must it be a domain?
<vizzerd> everytime I update Ubuntu, in GRUB it shows multiple installs of Ubuntu for each subsequent update
<bridean> vizz:  You usually use grub for that
<vizzerd> ...I need to know how to edit GRUB
<Dr_Willis> vizzerd:  one for each kernel.. i would suggest leaveing it alone.
<Dr_Willis> vizzerd:  you can remove the older kernels via the package manager. and tey will go away.
<vizzerd> awesome, cheers Dr_Willis, will try that
<Dr_Willis> vizzerd:  its common practice to keep at least 2 kernel versions.
<erUSUL> vizzerd: remove the kernels yu do not need; keeping 2 just in case you mess one up is a good idea
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | vizzerd
<ubottu> vizzerd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mavs> vizzerd check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<vizzerd> I shall do, I've just got about 6 kernels showing
<vizzerd> chanks @ ubottu
<vizzerd> thanks*
<erUSUL> vizzerd: go to synaptic and remove thwe ones you do not need
<Dr_Willis> vizzerd:  thats odd..  ive never noticed that many on my clean installs.. was thios a upgraded system?
<vizzerd> well, I'm using x64 ubuntu if that helps? Oo
<vizzerd> I'm not sure, just whenever update manager says there's an update, I update
<erUSUL> vizzerd: make sure you have the linux-image and linux-image-generic packages instaled
<vizzerd> and every kernel change shows in grub
<ilovefairuz> dr3mro: try: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<vizzerd> yep, I have those installed erUSUL
<erUSUL> vizzerd: ok; then remove the kernels you do not need
<Mavs> there is a Too Many Kernels? subtitle on the link I gave
<ilovefairuz> bucknasty: yes it is possible, install an MTA like exim4 or postfix
<Mavs> that should solve your problem vizzerd
<kedy> visserd: I usually just remove the unused kernels
<Dr_Willis> does the computer-janitor tool even help in removeing old kernels any more?
<onbekend> hello
<bucknasty> thx ilovefairuz
<bucknasty> ilovefairuz: Is it easy to do?
<ilovefairuz> bucknasty: sudo apt-get install exim4
<kedy> Dr_Willis: Dunno, I usually just do sth like $ sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.35-23-*
<bucknasty> ilovefairuz: I already have postfix installed
<ilovefairuz> bucknasty: you can then use the 'mail' command to  check email, or configure a GUI client like evolution or thunderbird adding a 'local mail' account
<Dr_Willis> kedy:  i cheat and use ubuntu-tweak.. but i dont recall getting any extra kernel entries since 10.10's came out..
<kedy> Dr_Willis: I just got one this morning haha
<Dr_Willis> kedy:  yes. there was a update. but it did not add a new entry to the grub menus for me.
<bucknasty> ilovefairuz: I want to install a mailserver on a new v server
<Dr_Willis> kedy:  unless for some reason my systems are not upgradeing to the newer kernels.
<bucknasty> ilovefairuz: If I could use the IP of the vserver then I would do it. otherwise I would have to create a mx
<n8w> hey
<Dr_Willis> Linux Piggy 2.6.35-23-generic is what i just upgraded to it seems.
<n8w> how can i prevent having to do the followin every time i switch to different user: export DISPLAY=:0.0  ,  export $(dbus-launch)??
<bridean> kedy:  Do you know what the nmap command would be to find the ip address of the desktop?   My situation is, I have high speed internet which is connected to a router.   I then have both the desktop and the laptop pluged in to the router so that both are sharing the same internet connection
<ilovefairuz> bucknasty: you can use the IP, whether it is localhost or not
<yoan> hi, how do i upgrade to ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> !upgade | yoan
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | yoan
<ubottu> yoan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kedy> bridean: If only those two are connected then sth like $ sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<ilovefairuz> bridean: nmap -sP 10.0.0.*
<yoan> thanks, i'll check it
<kedy> bridean: and the one that isn't ur desktop is the laptop
<ilovefairuz> bridean: or whatever your subnet  is (10.0.0.0 and 192.168.1.0 are popular choices)
<kedy> Dr_Willis: really? my kernel upgraded from 2.6.35-22 to 23 and now there is a new option in the grub menu
<yoan> but what happens if i'm 8.10 ubuntu
<crescent-front> i need to redirect all the requests to www other then subdomains using htaccess, is that possible
<Dr_Willis> kedy:  cant say that any of my 3 machines have more then 1 kenel entry on them. (well 1 + the 1 recovery option)
<Dr_Willis> kedy:  perhaps it upgraded them as part of the clean install.. not sure..
<ltlkosh> crescent-front: sounds like more of an apache question than an ubuntu question
<yoan> how do  i upgrade 8.10 to 10.10
<crescent-front> ltlkosh : yes ofcourse. so have any idea. please
<phirosjr> where i can find linux mint channel?
<ilovefairuz> crescent-front: yes it's possible, but ask in  #apache or something
<crescent-front> thanks,
<yoan> sorry, but anyone know how to upgrade from 8.10 -> 10.04 ?
<hinog1> hmm I circumvented my no sound in flash problem for youtube and vimeo with the flashvideoreplacer in firefox but it only works in firefox and only for those two pages
<arvind_khadri> !mint | phirosjr
<ubottu> phirosjr: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<RootMan212> ok
<hinog1> very unsatisfing
<RootMan212> hi everyone
<kedy> yoan: not sure but i think you add the 10.10 repos to your /etc/apt/source.list, then do apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgade
<kedy> yoan: careful to make backups before you update!
<arvind_khadri> yoan, you cant go directly from 8.10 to 10.10
<Dr_Willis> kedy:  i think thats the wrong way to do it....
<yoan> oh ic
<kedy> yoan: ok then forget what i said
<Dr_Willis> yoan:  you could go from 8.10 -> steps -> 9.04 ---> 10.04 i belive
<Dr_Willis> yoan:  but its proberly better to do a clean reinstall
<arvind_khadri> yoan, 8.10->9.04->9.10->10.04->10.10 thats the path you should follow
<yoan> do i really have to backup
<RootMan212> what is red hat enterprise?
<yoan> oh
<Dr_Willis> yoan:  you dont HAVE to backup.. if your data is not worth keeping...
<arvind_khadri> yoan, or else do a clean install
<yoan> kk thx
<Dr_Willis> yoan:  'data worth keeping' is worth backing up..
<chalcedony> thing is each time you do a step you develop problems
<arvind_khadri> RootMan212, its the enterprise edition of RedHat
<kedy> yoan: again i'm not sure since i always do a clean install, but if you have your /home as a different partition i think upgrading won't touch your /home. NOT SURE THOUGH
<bridean> sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 didn't work
<phirosjr> ty ubottu
<chalcedony> is there something that talks about ways to save the appropriate data?
<guampa> is possible to use apt-get to remove packages without removing dependencies or do i have to use dpkg?
<kedy> bridean: I said *similar* to. what's your subnet ip add and subnet mask?
<guampa> bridean: to know your network use "ip r"
<guampa> in a terminal
<guampa> then you'll know what net to scan
<chalcedony> is there something that talks about ways to backup the appropriate data, to upgrade ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  it would depend on how you use your ubuntu syste,
<bridean> ip r gives me  "192.168.10.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.10.102  metric 1"
<Dr_Willis> i just keep /home/ on its own hd.. thats all the data i ever backup
<bridean> Also "169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0  scope link  metric 1000 "
<guampa> bridean: then the network is 192.168.10.0/24
<guampa> the other doesn't matter
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, umm nice idea, how could i set that up for next time? at this point i have it all in one, standard installation for 9.04.
<guampa> your address is 192.168.10.102
<brontosaurusrex> i noticed that debian has an option to auto generate partitions, like /, /home, /var, ect, how come this is missing in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  make a partition when installing. mount it to /home
<guampa> the other host will probably be  192.168.10.101 (a guess)
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  it would be to 'complex' a concept i guess for beginners
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  i just use / /home and swap [artitions. or in my case /home/ is its own HD
<kedy> Dr_Willis: me too haha
<dr3mro> ilovefairuz, alrealdy installed sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and not working
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: that would be a good preset + autocalculate the space needed
<brontosaurusrex> imho
<bridean> If I do sudo nmap -sP 192.168.10.0/24   I get 3 hosts
<guampa> brontosaurusrex: i agree complex partition setups are rare in common user desktops
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  one issue ive seen. is that ive seen some windows machines (with win7) allready useing 4 primary partitions.. that was annoying to get linux on that machine.
<kedy> bridean: 192.168.10.1 is your gateway, 102 is you, the other is your frozen mahine's
<guampa> bridean: yours you already know
<ilovefairuz> dr3mro: sudo apt-get install freepats
<bridean> Does 192.168.10.101  make sense as the ip of my frozen machine?
<guampa> bridean: yes
<kedy> bridean: yes, guampa if i recall predicted it too
<bridean> Ok, so now if I do a ssh on that ip it says "connection refused"
<kedy> bridean: did u install ssh on the comp?
<kedy> bridean: did u block port 22 on it?
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, i definitely need to upgrade. can you tell me sort-of what to do?
<barberan> Is it possible to use my wi-Fi adapter as an wi-fi access point ?
<bridean> kedy:  Do you have to explicitly install ssh?
<dr3mro> ilovefairuz,  freepats  already installed
<kedy> bridean: yes, apt-get install ssh
<guampa> chalcedony: commonly backed up dirs are /etc and /home
<bridean> kedy:  Also, as far as I know, I didn't block port 22
<guampa> copy them up to a safe palce
<guampa> place
<arvind_khadri> opensshclient
<ilovefairuz>  dr3mro: try, wildmidi path/to/file.mid   .. does it play the file?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  i always back up /etc/ somewhere i can find it (like on ubuntuone)  or some flash. in case i need to see what settings i may have changed.  then i  keep /home/ somewhere also.
<chandru_in> I have a custom web application running on some port.  if it possible to intercept all requests to this server and log them without modifying the application itself?
<strange> hey guys i removed alsa and tried to compile it from source so that i could maybe mute my built in speakers but after make install it didnt work at all now when i apt-get alsa it wont find a soundcard either any suggestions?
<kedy> bridean: Then I'm guessing ssh isn't an option here. Did you save everything before your comp froze?
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, ok
<bridean> kedy:  Well, the only thing is, I wanted to save my freeciv game.   But I guess that's not an option now.
<bridean> It seems like Ubuntu Studio is a less stable version of Ubuntu
<chandru_in> I can make the application listen for requests on a different port if needed. Not much can be changed beyond that.
<kedy> bridean: well at least you learned a little something about networks today =)
<guampa> chandru_in: you could log connections to the app port
<M4rkus> Test
<guampa> with iptables
<bridean> kedy:  So I guess I need to install ssh on the desktop as well.   If I use ssh can I trade files between the two computers?
<chandru_in> guampa, I also need the details like HTTP headers and the request body
<kedy> bridean: Of course, scp
<guampa> chandru_in: mm those maybe too, not sure though , letme check
<bridean> Thanks for your help kedy.   I hope I didn't sound too newbie
<Dr_Willis> bridean:  i thought freeciv auto saved every 10 min or so. you could boot a live cd and get an older save peraps
<kedy> bridean: No prob
<mylisto> hey folks
<kedy> bridean: scp is used similar to the cp command  for example scp local_file username@ip_addr: ~/Desktop
<mylisto> I'm trying to find a kind of comprehensive personal organizer for Ubuntu - something that has some kind of alert system to let me know of upcoming events...and something that can incorporate google docs/calendar/etc
<guampa> chandru_in: check this out http://www.network-builders.com/using-iptables-log-http-request-file-t67353.html
<Dr_Willis> mylisto:  google has widgits/gadgets thast work in linux that sync with google calander.
<brontosaurusrex> mylisto: if you find one, i'am interested as well
<chandru_in> guampa, Thanks.  I think that'll be enough.  Will try it out.
<guampa> ok, luck
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, is it possible to scp my home and etc to another drive running a different version of ubuntu and get them back working, after?
<mylisto> dr_willis: do you know of any kind of personal organizer with these capabilities?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  archive them. scp them over.. is one way
<dr3mro> please how to play midi in ubuntu 10.10 totem media player
<Dr_Willis> mylisto:  i dont use the things. I just  saw the 'google gadgets' can do it..
<erUSUL> !midi | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, i have extra space on several drives but no empty drives.
<UukGoblin> hi guys, is there a way to set ethtool options for a network card in initrd? (I have root on nfs)
<erUSUL> UukGoblin: dunno; take a look in /etc/initramfs-tools/
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, (or anyone) 'archive manager' does not work well for me, i don't know if that's my visual impairment or what, but i never can get stuff open. is there a command line way to do this?
<ahwii02> hahah
<kedy> chalcedony: well how is the file compressed. there's always a command line way
<hinogi> Anyone successfully fixed the no sound problems in flash videos in firefox or chromium in Ubuntu 10.10 x64 ?
<UukGoblin> my main problem is that I have realtek 8111d or 8168d, and it boots the kernel and initrd fine (as in, bios gets it via tftp and all that), but after kernel boots, it says the link is not ready on either of the 2 cards
<UukGoblin> tried both stock r8169 as well as realtek's r8168 modules
<UukGoblin> + it seems to work on an old 100mbit switch, but doesn't on a gigaethernet one
<chalcedony> kedy, varies depending on the file, i guess. but if i wanted to archive home and etc, scp them and get them back working, what are good ways to do that with command line?
<UukGoblin> so I'm thinking of hard-setting it to 100mbps
<erUSUL> chalcedony: ( create the file outside of home ) tar czf /path/to/home_backup_$(date +%F).tar.gz $HOME
<chalcedony> erUSUL 9.04 - can you give me examples?
<guampa> UukGoblin: can you use the cards when the os is fully loaded?
<erUSUL> chalcedony: examples of what?
<UukGoblin> guampa, only on the old 100mbit switch
<UukGoblin> (I can't load the OS at all on the giga one)
<chalcedony>  ( create the file outside of home ) - how?
<chalcedony> erUSUL, mkdir or?
<kedy> chalcedony: he just told u...tar czf /path/to/home_backup_$(date +%F).tar.gz $HOME
<UukGoblin> (on the old switch the stock r8169 module worked fine)
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  I just tend to use the command line tools... or 'mc'  as my acrhiver front end
<guampa> UukGoblin: used the cards with other os at 1g?
<erUSUL> chalcedony: you can use /tmp/ if you have anough space in that partition. it all depends on hw big the file ends up being
<chalcedony> hmmmm
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, it's the old way
<UukGoblin> guampa, nope
<hariom> I want to see the cron log file to note if my application is performing anything wrong. I see that the application runs under the cron job mentioned but the desired outcome is note generated (i.e. updating data in a file). When I run same command (as defined for cron job), I can see the desired outcome. How to setup cron log or if exists, where to find one? I don't see cron related log in
<hariom> /var/logs
<chalcedony> erUSUL, how can i tell how big tmp is?
<guampa> try that, verify the cabling and everything works at 1g
<chalcedony> and how big are home and etc .. tarred
<UukGoblin> guampa, it's kinda hard as the machine has no hard drives
<erUSUL> chalcedony: if you do not have space you can send the tar file through ssh right away « tar czf - $HOME | ssh user@host 'cat > home_backup_$(date +%F).tar.gz' » or something like that
<mrexen> anyone got a binary 8 digit converter?
<mrexen> 100111001101111011010110110100101100001001000000110001101101111011011100111010001110010011011110110110000100000011010010110111000100000001100010010000001101000011011110111010101110010
<FloodBot4> mrexen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UukGoblin> guampa, I tried netbooted slax the other time but it also had some issues with that network card
<mrexen> surely someone has a script of sorts for binary?
<UukGoblin> mrexen, try xxd -r -ps
<kedy> mrexen: used the calculator in ubuntu: 4715732664541100615573347216233666040322670401422015033672562
<erUSUL> chalcedony: /tmp/ is in the root partition. "df -h2 shows partitions sizes. the size of home tarred you will have to guess. it all depends on how well it compresses etc.
<UukGoblin> and -b
<UukGoblin> or bc -l with ibase=2
<brontosaurusrex> 'cat < is ' for binary? or?
<chalcedony> $ df -h2
<chalcedony> df: invalid option -- '2'
<kedy> mrexen: not sure if it overflowed or not, can't u write a simple script? group digits together by 4
<erUSUL> chalcedony: sorry that should have been a "
<mrexen> shouldn't they be grouped together by 8?
<mrexen> i figure the first letter is M
<erUSUL> chalcedony: « df -h »
<guampa> UukGoblin: yeah you can default to a sfe 100mb that would alleviate any possible problem with poor cabling
<mrexen> but i seriously cbf calculating each segment of 8 digits
<erUSUL> brontosaurusrex: ' cat < is ' makes little sense ...
<kedy> mrexen: binary -> base 8 is group by 4
<nV> hey guys, dumbest question ever :)
<hariom> Any help?: I want to see the cron log file to note if my application is performing anything wrong. I see that the application runs under the cron job mentioned but the desired outcome is note generated (i.e. updating data in a file). When I run same command (as defined for cron job), I can see the desired outcome. How to setup cron log or if exists, where to find one? I don't see cron related
<hariom> log in /var/logs
<Kilianv> hey all, since updating today, my theme is all messed up, buttons and scrollbars lost their gradients, and semitransparant stuff in gnome-do doesnt show up. Any clue how to fix that?
<brontosaurusrex> erUSUL: the thing that looks like this: ' <--- and stands in front of the cat, what is it for?
<guampa> the nics should autodetect speed though
<geirha> kedy: 3
<nV> how do I run a .sh file in terminal? I am trying to install zend server on a fresh desktop installation 10.10
<kedy> geirha: dang my bad, it is 3
<erUSUL> brontosaurusrex: is to quote the entire command line to passing it to ssh
<chalcedony> erUSUL, http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/shASZLML
<mrexen> group by 4? then the total could only be 15?
<brontosaurusrex> erUSUL: arh, ok thnaks
<kedy> mrexen: careless mistake, group by 3, thanks to geirha for noticing
<Hcomp> hello
<erUSUL> chalcedony: you have a lot of free space in root
<Hcomp> to install nvidia driver I  use this "/etc/init.d/gdem stop"
<Hcomp> I  install it succefully
<mrexen> err
<Hcomp> but I cant to start it again
<mrexen> are you guys serious
<Hcomp> and now I dont have graphic mode at ubuntu
<bespecial> send%ubutnu
<erUSUL> nV: bash file.sh
<Hcomp> Could you please help me?
<UukGoblin> guampa, yeah, you're right, I tried a third cable and it works now (it doesn't see the link straight away, but after another tries it becomes up)
<bespecial> 乌班图
<erUSUL> nV: or « chmod +x file.sh && ./file.sh »
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<UukGoblin> guampa, any idea where in initrd could I hook up to execute ethtool to force it to 100?
<guampa> UukGoblin: 1g is picky with copper
<erUSUL> nV: if it is a instalation script you may have to use sudo with it.
<UukGoblin> imho it should still autonegotiate 100 if copper is too poor for 1g :-/
<nV> erUSUL
<nV> thanks for the reply
<nV> I managed to run the file
<nV> but it is giving error with signature verification
<nV> something about the repository is not updated
<nV> eish
<guampa> UukGoblin: yup it should, anyway run ethtool at some point in an rc
<nV> :)
<guampa> (after the drivers are loaded fe)
<Kilianv> The buttons and scrollbars of my ubuntu don't show gradients anymore since todays update: http://i.imgur.com/dSnM4.png does anyone have an idea why?
<UukGoblin> guampa, i need it before the rc, as soon as initrd :/
<kedy> \quit
<UukGoblin> i can't figure out the scripts for initrd
<Wizzup> http://paste.villavu.com/show/124/ I get this when trying to upgrade to 10.10, any hints?
<guampa> UukGoblin: http://serverfault.com/questions/95037/custom-initrd-init-script-how-to-create-dev-initctl
<mrexen> wow the ubuntu crowd seems to have turned into what seems to be what windows used to be
<UukGoblin> guampa, hrm, I guess I could fiddle with /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init
 * mrexen shrugs <ascii 4tw>
<guampa> UukGoblin: great
<bespecial> quit
<chalcedony> erUSUL, tar czf - $WHAT GOES HERE? 'cat > home_backup_$(date +%F).tar.gz' - would this zip the home director to another place on my drive? then i could also scp it to another computer/ip? (for safety)?
<chalcedony> kedy ^^
<Owner__> Does anybody know whether the Linksys by Cisco WMP54G works in karmic and maverick out of the box? the wiki seems quite outdated there..
<mattish> hello, where do i find the configuration details when i right click and share something? ive looked at /etc/samba/smb.conf but couldnt see it ?
<Treyno> Guys, whatever IDE i download for ubuntu it never seems to show identations...
<Treyno> oops, id be better off in #python
<nutz> hi all
<aaaaha> hi
<mattish> anyone know where the config file is for ubuntu smb shares ?
<nutz> i'm having trouble with a medion-laptop and ubuntu 10.04 (i don't want to use 10.10): the wireless is not working and i remember the fix was adding something to the grub.cfg, something like pci=no_...   can anybody help out?
<hinogi> is there a ways to open pdf files multiple times with evince?
<Hcomp> my ubuntu dosent have graphic view I cant see anything
<Hcomp> can anybod help me
<Hcomp> ?
<aaaaha> Hcomp: get graphics drivers for your card
<hinogi> nutz: maybe acipi?
<aaaaha> hinogi: i think you mean 'acpi'
<hinogi> eh acpi I mean nut
<nutz> hinogi: no it was something similar to "no_cdc"  or so
<nV> anyone here running zend server CE on ubuntu desktop 10.10?
<Hcomp> aaaaha: It works but I use /etc/init.d/dem stop
<ispirto> how can i see last 10 lines of a text document in ubuntu
<nV> ispirto: scroll?
<ispirto> nV, it's too big
<thunkee> ispirto: my vote ist last :)
<nV> :P
<nV> i was just kidding anyways
<nV> I do not have the intellectual capacity to assist you with your problem
<thunkee> ispirto: sry for that use tail
<nutz> ha! i meant: pci=use_crs  :)
<ispirto> tail shows only the first lines
<thunkee> ispirto: strange that should be head
<Hcomp> and then it dosent work
<Owner__> Does anybody know whether the Linksys by Cisco WMP54G works in karmic and maverick out of the box? the wiki seems quite outdated there..
<BajK_> Where do I get the policykit packages?
<BajK_> apt-get install policykit says it cannot find them
<sonorus> hi, i delete a folder (size 40 GB), but free space is still 10 GB, why ??
<BajK_> okay it is policykit-1 ..
<BajK_> sonorus: did you refresh properly?
<BajK_> try navigating to another folder, this might refresh the fres space bar
<hariom> How to setup cron log file? I am on Lucid
<sonorus> <BajK_> yes
<brontosaurusrex> Owner__: router?
<Owner__> brontosaurusrex: pci wlan adapter
<Owner__> brontosaurusrex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#WMP54G
<Owner__> brontosaurusrex: why did that wiki, an many similar ones, stop at gutsy?
<skp> привет всем
<brontosaurusrex> Owner__: why many wikis and similar think that 'today' is the date to cover the future? no idea...
<Owner__> brontosaurusrex: :) any idea about my wlan?
<brontosaurusrex> Owner__: nope, sorry
<hystreni> does anyone have a suggestion for a smal and minimal GTK2 theme?
<sougata> what are the latex packages in ubuntu ?
<zwox_> hi there
<brontosaurusrex> hystreni: bisigi themes seems to be snappier than default maverick ones, i'am using airlines one
<iceroot> sougata: texlive
<hystreni> brokendatapoint, ty, will check iot out
<zwox_> could someone tell me how to get hostname with dhcp in ubuntu without locally scripting it please ?
<sougata> iceroot, Thank you
<wernbrenk1> can anyone give me some advice regarding built-in 3G on an HP and ubuntu?
<prong> I can feel 3pounds of thanksgiving feces snaking through my intestines
<prong> About to slither out in 4-5 hours
<ritsri> hi
<prong> Digested food doesn't turn to fecal brown until it reaches the large intestines
<prong> Specialized acids do that
<netwrkspider> Hi
<n8w> how can i prevent having to do the followin every time i switch to different user: export DISPLAY=:0.0  ,  export $(dbus-launch)??
<prong> N8w hi
<prong> Have you pooped out thanksgiving dinner yet?
<prong> Im transferring my feces to my garden
<prong> For tomato plants
<Xeli> Hello, i'm trying to install (k)ubuntu amd64 on my system, but upon trying to boot of the cd i just get a black screen with a white cursor blinking, does anyone have an idea what might cause this?
<Xeli> i have verified md5sum and tried it on an usb stick
<prong> Is it Not working
<prong> Thanksgiving feces
<ireas> hi
<prong> Will be sliding out soon
<ireas> I just updated from 10.04 to 10.10, but obviously the package configuration wasn't successfull so I can't login
<ireas> (Ubuntu freezes in the login screen)
<Kingsy> hey ppl, I have an odd problem, I have folders shared on my ubuntu pc, which I can browse from a windows pc just fine, however I cant see any computers on the network from my ubuntu machine at all when I click on networking there is only a windows network with a workgroup inside however I get an error when I try to browse that. Also I cant see the other ubuntu pc either
<prong> reinstall
<n8w> how do i add the export display and xhost+ to my  .bashrc?
<ireas> And it seems as I can't start Ubuntu in recovery mode (grub doesn't show its menu)
<ireas> any ideas?
<yugal> can't see any icons on my desktop ! Can you help ?
<noeli> ola
<yugal> its not showing icons on desktop !
<yugal> can some one help ?
<mylisto> yugal: did you install something?
<yugal> mylisto, I have both thunar and nautilus installed
<mylisto> hmm
<mylisto> not sure
<mylisto> what is thunar?
<habibu> hello how can i design user interface that is connected to database
<yugal> mylisto, thunar is a file manager just like nautilus
<mylisto> hey folks I have some weird error going on.  I recently installed google gadgets on lucid...and a screenlets program...
<karthick87> What is the minimum size of the LAMP server?
<mylisto> I was also messing around with compiz
<yugal> karthick87, lamp server when compressed is of about 65 MB
<mylisto> anyhow, now my screens are kind of jacked up...there are no longer the minimize/maximize options on any screens..super annoying
<mylisto> http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/4162/screenshot1jx.png
<karthick87> yugal: it's abt 1.5 GB now can i reduce the size??
<yugal> hey guys I have a wired problem, I have stuff in my desktop folder but I can't see any on my actual desktop
<yugal> karthick87, I am talking about the lamp that the xammpp people provide
<yugal> karthick87, its about 200 MB when uncompressed
<yugal> can't see icons on my desktop !! How to fix that ?
<Kingsy> why is it, I don't even have samba running, I cant use a ubuntu machine to see the other ubuntu machine across a network?
<Kingsy> Places -> Networking is blank apart from a folder that says windows network which doesnt work cos I disabled samba
<mylisto> ok this is really weird
<mylisto> for some reason my windows are all jacked up...there are not the normal borders around them anymore
<mylisto> http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/4162/screenshot1jx.png  and http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/6389/testyiw.jpg
<mylisto> I had installed google docs...played around with it...
<brontosaurusrex> Kingsy: use ssh
<mylisto> and also played around with compbiz...
<mylisto> I uninstalled compiz to see if this would fix things up but it hasn't
<Kingsy> brontosaurusrex - thats not the point, shouldnt I be able to see the other computer on the network?
<brontosaurusrex> Kingsy: i dont know why nautilus thinks that samba shares is something to look for, if that is the question?
<mylisto> on the second picture (the jpeg) I would normally have a border around that popup...but its not there...and since its not there I can't drag it anywhere
<randy_> can you tell me how install deb from apt ingore relation ,becasue some package I know the relation is no need
<lukasz> hi
<mylisto> argh this is so annoying
<axel_foley> i have an sn18000g via epia board and want to use an raid 5 mdadm
<axel_foley> the creation of the raid works fine, but create the filesystem freezes my pc
<thunkee> Kingsy: if you have no higher level protocol like samba/netbios you wont see any computers. you can use scanners to look for computers at the same cable
<mylisto> anyone?
<hihihi100> who can help me with ext4?
<mao> randy_: sudo dpkg -i x.deb and sudo apt-get -f install
<Wizzup> I cannot upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04. It errors out when calculating the changes
<Wizzup> I do have some unofficial software packages installed (it complains about this), but I really don't see how this can prevent the upgrade process from happening. Can't it just disable these software sources...?
<Wizzup> I guess I can and uninstall all my ``unofficial'' software (wine-ppa,mozilla-daily and virtualbox)... See if that works....
<nV> hey guys, can someone please explain to me how do I set the permissions for var/www to all users?
<Wizzup> s/and//
<randy_> and the deb will like rpm cause I install A need B,but B tell me should remove A
<nV> this is, if I understand correctly, the default directory for my localhost files correct?
<pure_hate> nV: You dont set permissions for all users, generally if its a web app you give it permisions of the web-user
<bash> how can u record any audio played with sox or rec ??
<Kingsy> brontosaurusrex: sorry I got d/ced so yea, ssh doesnt even work :S
<nV> hi pure_hate: can you give me some more info on this?
<nV> i am really a noob when it comes to ubuntu :P
<nV> or linux for that matter
<nV> I tried to change the permissions on teh file
<nV> but it keeps telling me permission denied
<kub0l> try: chmod 755 <file_name>
<kub0l> as a root of coz
<pete1> hello, will chkdsk or native defrag in windows "fix" hard links I set up ubuntu?
<augdawg> when i try bzr branch, it always  asks me for my password. i hav tried telling it to unlck the keychain, but it wont work. can anyone help?
<Kingsy> ok what is going on here, I can ssh into my ubuntu machine, but I cant see it in Places -> Networks    why not?
<thunkee> Kingsy: if you have no higher level protocol like samba/netbios you wont see any computers. you can use scanners to look for computers at the same cable
<Kingsy> I can however see both ubuntu machines on the network through windows
<waza-ari> Hey all, i want to delete all the media data in banshee. My first approach was to delete the banshee folders in ~/.conf and ~/.gconf. This did not help. Afterwards i removed it using the --purge option, and reinstalled it, but the media-database is still available. Any ideas?
<Kingsy> thunkee - ohhh ok.. well see I do have samba installed but I disabled it, cos it still didnt seem to work
<Kingsy> thunkee: for example, if I enabled samba on this ubuntu machine now, would I be able to see the other one? even if the other pc doesnt have samba?
<thunkee> Kingsy: nmbd from samba does the host name lookup
<Kingsy> thunkee: right so sudo service nmbd start   I should be able to see the other pc?
<Kingsy> or do I need nmbd running on both?
<pure_hate> nV: To change ownership of the file: chown -R www-data:www-data  /var/www
<denisbr> Bom dia
<bt4> ping
<thunkee> Kingsy: sry dont know this, but if you want to use samba for network info all machines must have samba installes
<salil> Hi.. I just downloaded ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso over bittorrent and I can't boot into it from VirtualBox.. I can't even extract the ISO. It produces a blank folder.. What's wrong?
<Kingsy> thunkee: hmm I am just not sure.. perhaps I should ask in #networking
<pete1> will windows "fix" hard links on a ntfs partition?
<salil> What the hell! ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso is entirely filled with zeroes.. I got a legit torrent from www.ubuntu.com.. Can anyone look into this?
<nV> umm
<nV> anyone running zend server CE on ubuntu?
<jita> How do i disable gdm so that gnome is not booted anymore?
<salil> What the hell! ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso is entirely filled with zeroes.. I got a legit torrent from www.ubuntu.com.. Can anyone look into this?
<jita> Dr_Willis: there ?
<Skapare> salil: where did you get the one with zeros from?
<hihihi100> help with ext3 and ext4
<hihihi100> pls
<bespecial__> hi，i m from china
<elFidel> hihihi100: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<thunkee> !help | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danboid> Why am I getting logged off after a while of inactivity under Maverick??
<hihihi100> ok, but its gonna be quite long, and i may be kicked by the bot
<hihihi100> NYWAY...
<yugo> hello
<Skapare> danboid: screen saver?  it's for your security
<danboid> I checked screensaver and power settings
<Skapare> danboid: did you change time for screensaver?
<danboid> LOck screen is turned off under scrensaver
<hihihi100> I have 2 500GB external hard drives, same vendor, same brand, same model, that have the exactly the same data in them, given that one is a copy of the other. Both have the same number of files. One external HD is in EXT3, the other is in EXT4. The first one shows 102 MB of free space, the other shows 3.9 GB of free space. I insist that the EXT4 HD is a copy of the data stored in the EXT3 external HD, and I dont understand th
<hihihi100> e grounds for that difference of free space. Im concerned, as I fear I may have lost some files, or that some files may be corrupted
<Kingsy> can someone in here help me get my network going ubuntu/ubuntu pcs
<Kingsy> I can ssh between them but I cant see them in Places->Networking  on either end. I have nmbd running on both
<danboid> Skapare, but its more than that anyway-  I'm fully getting logged off- not just locked screen ie all apps get shut
<hihihi100> i can post a screenshot if u want
<someone__> Can anyone recommend some great wardriver-s channel
<Skapare> hihihi100: ext4 has larger overhead with larger pointer values so it can handle larger disks
<someone__> /mode +x
<hihihi100> skapara, does that mean that my fear of having lost some data during the copy are unfounded?
<danboid> hihihi100, They could be partitioned differently- you checked partition sizes?
<prong> Lulz
<Skapare> danboid: does changing the timing on screen saver setting change the timing on you getting logged off?  need to know this to determine if screen saver is causing it
<hihihi100> both show " MB of unallocated space
<hihihi100> 2
<hihihi100> 2 mb
<aimtrainer> Hi! After restarting compiz doesn't work anymore: compiz: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Can anyone please help me?
<danboid> Skapare, I should be safe in leaving ss on IF I disable 'lock screen' which I have. However, that should NOT close open apps ie log me out of my session which is what I'm experiencing. I've changed all power settings to 'Never' too..
<hihihi100> heads, sectors and cylinders, are exactly the same
<hihihi100> gparted I mean
<hihihi100> total sectores and sector size exactly equal too
<hihihi100> sectors
<Skapare> danboid: I agree ... but I have no idea where the logout action comes from for this
<Skapare> danboid: screen saver causing it is suspect, but not certain
<Skapare> danboid: could be many other things that cause it
<pksadiq> !find libGL.so.1
<ubottu> File libGL.so.1 found in fglrx, ia32-libs, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg, nvidia-173, nvidia-96, nvidia-current
<Kingsy> can someone in here help me get my network going with ubuntu/ubuntu pcs
<Kingsy> I can ssh between them but I cant see them in Places->Networking  on either end. I have nmbd running on both
<DASPRiD> win \o/
<danboid> Skapare, Yes- my only option (without switching from GNOME or changing distro) now is to disable screensaver totally but thats quite sad
<danboid> Skapare, being logged out is unacceptable tho
<Skapare> danboid: if you do disable it totally, and if that eliminates the problem, then at least we know that the screensaver is the source or pathway of the problem
<Skapare> danboid: mine is enabled and does not cause logouts
<Genieliu> clear
<Kingsy> can someone in here help me get my network going with ubuntu/ubuntu pcs
<Kingsy> I can ssh between them but I cant see them in Places->Networking  on either end. I have nmbd running on both
<stix> Hi guys. How can I create a shortcut on my desktop on the netbook edition?
<mylisto> hey folks...
<mylisto> I installed google gadgets...at first I could see the sidebar panel on the lefthand side..
<mylisto> now I can't see it...driving me bonkers!
<mylisto> its weird..I can only see a tiny sliver of the sidebar on the left hand side
<osmosis_paul> good evening, somebody know why when using this line of my service the service dont run in background and if i return to the console the service close??  "start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/local/activeMQ/apache-activemq-5.3.0/bin/activemq
<dar__> hi everybody just tell me what will happens if i reboot my system before the 100% synchro of a RAID-1 software done with mdadm
<osmosis_paul> i mean when i execute /etc/init.d/activemq
<osmosis_paul> /etc/init.d/activemq start i mean
<osmosis_paul> but if use /etc/init.d/activemq start & then i can press ctrl+c and come back to the console without close the service
<haoa> quit
<thunkee> Kingsy: try smbtree -b ... smbstatus
<plumx_> .
<pksadiq> osmosis_paul: try to put & after the command
<randy_> can you tell me how install deb from apt ingore relation ,becasue some package I know the relation is no need
<randy_> and the deb will like rpm cause I install A need B,but B tell me should remove A
<pksadiq> randy_: you might have to open the file using any file archiver and paste it to corresponding paths, it's not recommended
<Kingsy> thunkee: http://pastebin.com/F1EaAdEd it found the pcs but with errors
<Kingsy> pluto is the name of the other ubuntu pc
<Kingsy> thunkee: ^^^
<randy_> pksadiq, this is a way,but I want ot use package,becasue some other package need relation
<frojnd> How can I install propriatery drivers for ati mobility radeon HD 5470 from terminal?
<pksadiq> !ati | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<simmerz> hi. is there some way to access a scanner with Ubuntu that has been shared on the network by Mac OS X?
<Kingsy> thunkee: any ideas?
<fi3ei2> is anyone use minefield instead of firefox here?
<thunkee> Kingsy: looking ... maybe this is your issue http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/tag/nautlius/ ... although many threads point out dns redirections
<basti123> hallo everyone
<basti123> since the upgrade of ubuntu to 10.04, my Fn key and CTRL have swapped their functionallity
<osmosis_paul> pksadiq, sorry but i guess that all deamon process run in background
<basti123> does someone know how to change it ?
<bonhoffer_> is there a reason my admin group doesn't exist on 10.4 new install?
<bonhoffer_> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<frojnd> Can someone please tell me which .torrent I have to download in order to install Ubuntu Within Windows 7? from this page? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<foo-nix> the netbeans package of apt-get states it is and ide also for PHP " Support for PHP, Ruby, C/C++, Java EE and others can be added.", but php support is not in there.
<st> frojnd, livecd
<foo-nix> or should I install some extra package?
<magicjoe>  can anyone help me after upgrading to 10.4 my compiz fuzion stuff is not working. i tried going to system/appearance/visual effects, but when i enable the higher visual effects, it error messages me saying it cannot load those settings!!! it worked fine in 9.10.....can i go back?
<foo-nix> (i.e. I couldn't find it in the repositories either)
<bonhoffer_> admin is a valid group, right?
<bonhoffer_> installed by default?
<frojnd> st: there is only 6.06 that has "live" in a name
<frojnd> any other suggestions?
<magicjoe> this sucks. is there a way to roll back to 9.10?
<st> frojnd, then desktop
<basti123> does someone knows how to detect which keyboard i am using ?
<sgo11> hi, for creating usb drive of ubuntu-netbook, how can I do it in opensuse? how to convert the iso to .img file? thanks.
<frojnd> st: jeah but it's .iso
<Kingsy> thunkee: ok something weird is going on, I couldnt stop or start smbd so I uninstalled it and re-installed and now there isnt a folder in /etc/  called samba???
<st> frojnd, download wubi and put iso in its folder
<st> Kingsy, copy it manually
<Kingsy> st - not sure how to do that
<st> Kingsy, there's template directory somewhere in /usr
<Skapare> sgo11: or you could just download a .img ... are you going to copy it to usb flash drive?
<Kingsy> st: do you know where it is in /usr/ ?
<Kingsy> st: cos I cant find it
<sgo11> Skapare, yeah, I will dd it to a usb drive. is there a .img file? let me see.
<Skapare> this one I created ... http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso.img
<Skapare> it is a dual-format ... works BOTH as .img (use dd to flash drive) or as .iso (burn it to CD/DVD)
<sgo11> Skapare, got it. thanks. but do you know an easy way to convert the iso to .img?
<sgo11> Skapare, opensuse normally provides the dual-format iso file. I don't know why ubuntu doesn't do it.
<thunkee> Kingsy: no /etc/samba is bad ... first try again smbtree -b and nmblookup \*
<Skapare> sgo11: I don't know, either ... I have by own program to make the dual-format for Ubuntu
<sgo11> Skapare, ok. thanks a lot.
<sanguisdex> I had to login to my machine remotly today, is there there a way to close the logged in session that I left on at the office?
<home-alone> Suggest me light weight ubuntu derivative . for Pentium iii 256 ram
<Kingsy> thunkee: that gives an error --> params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf": no such file or direct
<Skapare> sanguisdex: find which process ID is the login shell ... and kill it
<Kingsy> ory**9
<thunkee> Kingsy: i think samba isnt installed yet
<st> Kingsy, just search for 'samba'
<Eni> anyone can help me with backtrack?
<Eni> ?
<Kingsy> thunkee - if I do , apt-get install samba I get samba is already the newest version.
<Eni> anyone can help me with backtrack 4 R1?
<Eni> anyone can help me with backtrack 4 R1?
<thunkee> Kingsy: don ask me about apt things i use synaptic :)
<Eni> anyone can help me with backtrack 4 R1?
<Kingsy> ok I will remove it and use synaptic to install it
<Pulsewidth> How can I prevent the "searching for available drivers" every time I turn on Compiz visual effects?
<bonhoffer_> i can't add the user tim to sudoers
<bonhoffer_> anyone with recommendations?
<home-alone> anyone suggest me light weight ubuntu based distro for pIII . 256 ram
<Eni> anyone can help me with backtrack 4 R1?
<Eni> anyone can help me with backtrack 4 R1?
<totem> Eni, join #backtrack-linux
<DJones> !backtrack | Eni
<ubottu> Eni: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Skapare> Eni: wait for someone who can ... repeating won't help
<wika> haloo
<Kingsy> thunkee: ok which boxes should I tick in synaptic? just the main samba one?
<Kingsy> or is there anything else I need?
<Smegzor> Hi.  I've installed XP (dual boot) and I'm in the live cd trying to restore grub2.  I have followed some instructions, but it didn't restore a working grub2.  It called for me to install grub2 on sda.  sda1 is ntfs with xp on it.  Does that matter?  I have 1 other bootable partition (different drive) which is ext3.  Should I install grub there?
<thunkee> Kingsy: every box need samba running ... perhaps ask how to install samba with apt
<Daekdroom> Smegzor, mark the other driver as bootable in the system BIOS first.
<Kingsy> thunkee: ok np I will have to come back to this , I need to go
<lightpriest> any idea why empathy shows "connected to facebook" but I don't see any contacts online? as if I was offline...
<st> Smegzor, grub2 is installed outside the partitions
<totem> home-alone, try linuxmint go to www.linuxmint.com
<icedearth> I need to test a notify script in irssi can somebody just shout me to see if it works if I am mentioned in channel
<Smegzor> oh.  so I have to fiddle with the drives in the bios?
<Daekdroom> Smegzor, Precisely
<Kingsy> thunkee: well installed samba with synaptic doesnt give me a /etc/samba folder either
<st> icedearth, lol
<icedearth> ok thanks that worked!
<Daekdroom> Smegzor, or you can create a /boot/ partition in the drive with XP on it.. but it can't be NTFS
<x404x> is there a way to undelete files deleted by sabnzbd, I see it has disobeyed my settings and deleted all files it downloaded, and why can i not save the settings so they remain on next reboot ?
<Smegzor> hmm..  When I booted up, the last step was supposed to be sudo update-grub but I found myself in a grub prompt and it didn't recognise sudo or update-grub or anything else I tried.
<Kingsy> st: I did grep for it, there was like 20 different references to samba in /usr/
<g4tsu-ks> Hi
<thunkee> Kingsy: no /etc/samba and /etc/samba/smb.conf is beyond my scope sry
<g4tsu-ks>  Is there an kernel version recommended for mouting an ocfs2 filesystem ?
<xxx> hi all;)
<Kingsy> thunkee: np cheers anyways
<Smegzor> after I tinker in the bios, do I need to boot the live cd and follow the steps again?
<xxx> how to unistall code::blocks ?
<xxx> can anyone help me?
<Smegzor> it was so much easier to restore grub before grub2 :/
<mfaroukg> how can i fix the font encoding which showing strange symbols ?
<CrimsonIdol> Smegzor, #grub
<Smegzor> thanks.  I'll go there after my 2nd attempt if I don't succeed.
<mfaroukg> how can i fix the font encoding which showing strange symbols ?
<xxx> how to unistall deb packets?
<xxx> ??
<xxx> strange symbols?
<Gnea> mfaroukg: got a screenshot?
<xxx> perhaps don;t have proper encoding
<mfaroukg> Gnea, Èá äÊÈÚ ÊÚÇáíã ÏíääÇ ÈãäÊåì ÇáÏÞå æÇáÕÑÇãå
<Gnea> xxx: what's the name of the package?
<mfaroukg> Gnea, should be arabic
<Digistras> When I type sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng...i get the error E: Unable to locate package aircrack-ng
<Digistras> why is that so?
<Gnea> mfaroukg: uh, that doesn't even show up right on MY screen heh
<CrimsonIdol> xxx, man dpkg
<xxx> repositorium problem
<xxx> think u need
<xxx> to update it
<Gnea> mfaroukg: does it happen only in irc?
<xxx> whih version u gave digi?
<randy_> I install compiz-config but can't find fire
<Gnea> xxx: no, you just need to know the name of the package. what is it?
<mfaroukg> Gnea, it happens on the on the gedit also
<Digistras> give what?
<xxx> u have
<mfaroukg> Gnea, this should be something like this كيف الحال
<Gnea> mfaroukg: anything else? or are arabic symbols appearing correctly elsewhere?
<xxx> whih version ubuntu u have?
<Gnea> mfaroukg: okay, now THAT looks like arabic
<hihihi100> gpart cannot find a mount point for my external HD, but I can access it. However I cannot delete partitions
<Digistras> xxx: waht do u mean by that?
<CrimsonIdol> mfaroukg, looked good here
<hihihi100> gparted I mean
<Digistras> When I type sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng...i get the error E: Unable to locate package aircrack-ng
<Gnea> !ask | xxx
<nicl> Hi, I have dual-booted ubuntu (with W7) and the root partition is almost out of space and I am getting warnings...
<ubottu> xxx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Digistras> why is that so?
<xxx> 10.04 ?
<nicl> Anyone know how to increase the root partition size by taking space from my home partition?
<Digistras> When I type sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng...i get the error E: Unable to locate package aircrack-ng
<Digistras> why is that so?
<mfaroukg> Gnea, do you know a way to fix the fonts in the gedit
<psnr> Hello  there, fellow ubuntuers.. Any of you happen to know a good channel to go to and ask for some help about networking(vlan)?
<mfaroukg> Gnea, it annoys me in the movies subtitles
<Digistras> When I type sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng...i get the error E: Unable to locate package aircrack-ng
<Digistras> why is that so?
<aphichat> x
<Digistras> When I type sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng...i get the error E: Unable to locate package aircrack-ng
<Digistras> why is that so?
<Gnea> mfaroukg: I do not. have you asked in #ubuntu-arabic yet?
<CrimsonIdol> Digistras, works here... what OS?
<Digistras> When I type sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng...i get the error E: Unable to locate package aircrack-ng
<Digistras> why is that so?
<mfaroukg> Gnea, no one there to answer
<Leo_med> Digistras: type sudo aptitude search aircrack. Maybe you're typiing the wrong version
<Digistras> ubuntu 10.10
<Digistras> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Digistras> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<CrimsonIdol> Digistras, me on 10.04
<DJones> !info aurcracl-ng
<ubottu> Package aurcracl-ng does not exist in maverick
<nave_> 有没有人知道怎么设系统的分辨率阿？
<CrimsonIdol> Digistras, Try Synaptics...
<DJones> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1 (maverick), package size 1541 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<totem> Digistras, join #backtrack-linux
<Gnea> mfaroukg: and so there isn't
<nicl> Anyone know how to resize root partition because it is too small and I am getting warning messages about no space...
<LjL> !cn | nave_
<ubottu> nave_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DJones> Digistras: Maybe the repository you're trying to connect to is down at the minute
<CrimsonIdol> Digistras, is the universe repository enabled?
<Gnea> mfaroukg: one sec
<Digistras> <CrimsonIdol> Digistras, is the universe repository enabled? << how do i enbale it?
<Digistras> i'm really really new to linux
<CrimsonIdol> Digistras, System->Administration->Software Sources
<djszapi> Do you publish the build logs anywhere ?
<Gnea> mfaroukg: okay, not sure if this is what you're looking for: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291039
<Eni> Anyone can help me how to register in #backtrack-linux because i am trying so hard and nothing happen i cant write to the channel???????????//
<st> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Digistras> i don't see software sources
<xMark> xdotool
<mfaroukg> Gnea, i will check it now. thanks
<hihihi100> how do i delete a second entry from fstab?
<Gnea> hihihi100: with a text editor
<Gnea> hihihi100: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<totem> Eni, you must be need cloak, go to #freenode
<Eni> Anyone can help me how to register in #backtrack-linux because i am trying so hard and nothing happen i cant write to the channel
<Eni> it say cannot send to channel?
<Gnea> !repeat | Eni
<ubottu> Eni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> Eni: and you were already told how to register
<salil> is it possible to do a direct install (without a disk image) using Wubi windows installation?
<totem> Eni, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<spivwak> quit
<stix> How can I troubleshoot my new Asus EEE pc which doesnt wake up after I close and open the lid?
<Eni> totem thank you .....but i cant register still
<ace_steel> hi,i am having trouble shutting down tomcat.can anyone help?
<Eni> it say Eni is registered already!
<Eni> but i cant login
<CrimsonIdol> Digistras, System->Administration->Synaptics Package Manager
<totem> Eni, join #freenode ask to cloak
<Eni> ok thnx...totem
<ace_steel> hi,i am having trouble shutting down tomcat.can anyone help?
<salil> is it possible to do a direct install (without a disk image) using Wubi windows installation?
<thefatloverboy_> #ubuntu-es
<st> salil, sure
<CrimsonIdol> salil, ???
<xMark> open supercomputer/loadbalanzing server clouds? for open wonderland and gaming on the one pc per child, cool if we could let them play with blender and crysis stuff like :)
<mfaroukg> Gnea, i think the list of the encodes are short, can i add external ones and where can i find them?
<st> salil, just put image in wubi directory
<salil> st, which wubi directory?
<salil> st, one created on the windows drive?
<ace_steel> hi,i am having trouble shutting down tomcat 6.....can anyone help????
<Lufti> hello ;)
<st> salil, the directory with wubi.exe
<haakonn> ace_steel:  sometimes you have to kill it with fire
<Gnea> mfaroukg: I think...
<haakonn> ace_steel:  kill -9
<Gnea> !info language-pack-gnome-ar
<ubottu> language-pack-gnome-ar (source: language-pack-gnome-ar): GNOME translation updates for language Arabic. In component main, is optional. Version 1:10.10+20100930 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Gnea> mfaroukg: try that ^^
<mfaroukg> Gnea, lol okay
<ace_steel> haakonn, can i pm u?
<mfaroukg> Gnea, installed already
<Gnea> mfaroukg: I don't have it installed, yet I was able to select
<bold> anybody there?
<Lufti> I try to create a NetworkManagerDispatcher script. So I placed for a simple test a script in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ which starts thunderbird. But nothing happens when I connect or disconnect my cables. Any Idea?
<Gnea> !anybody | bold
<ubottu> bold: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<haakonn> ace_steel:  no need, just ask here
<salil> st, wubi.exe is only on the cdrom iso.. Not on my hard disk..
<st> salil, you can download it separately
<ace_steel> haakonn, k whenever i try shutting it down i get these errors...
<salil> st, i am sorry you are confusing me.. download what separately?
<st> wubi
<mfaroukg> Gnea, the encoding for the arabic are not similar to the  other OS which does work with the fonts
<mfaroukg> Gnea, this files should work with windows
<mfaroukg> Gnea, i notice that arabic in ubuntu is different and sometimes messing
<Gnea> mfaroukg: AFAIK, it says "Windows" for compatability reasons
<Gnea> mfaroukg: brb
<haakonn> ace_steel:  probably a problem with one of the web apps it's running, perhaps find out which one it is and ask its developer
<mfaroukg> Gnea, sometimes i see websites messing in their fonts in the ubuntu when i use the chromium for example
<ace_steel> haakonn, i just found out a different command to stop it than what i was using.....but even now i whenever i open the localhost it displays the "Ii works!" page..
<Gnea> mfaroukg: that isn't the same thing
<haakonn> ace_steel:  so it didn't shut down successfully, for some unknown reason. you can kill it manually (with the kill command), but finding out the cause is better (and harder, can't help you with that, sorry)
<Gnea> mfaroukg: it's just text being displayed by a web browser engine, not text being displayed by the libraries of the GUI
<haakonn> ace_steel:  begin by checking the tomcat logs
<ace_steel> haakonn, yeah..i am doing it...
<mfaroukg> Gnea, i found language-support-ar, not installed. does it make any difference?
<Gnea> !info language-support-ar
<ubottu> language-support-ar (source: language-support-ar): metapackage for Arabic language support. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.10+20090909 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Gnea> mfaroukg: not sure, it might, but not for webpages
<mfaroukg> Gnea, i installed it but i think no matter it does, same
<Gnea> mfaroukg: I've also found that with chrome, it's better to use a daily build from the PPA rather than the stable release which is a bit aged
<mfaroukg> Gnea, and what is PPA? where is that?
<zeltak> hya guys. installed ubuntu 10.10 with 2 disks and it installed grub in the wrong disk (sda) while the sys is on sdb. can some one help me on how to move grub to sda?
<Gnea> !PPA | mfaroukg
<ubottu> mfaroukg: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<zeltak> *sdb
<hihihi100> i have just renamed an external HD via gparted, a message appeared, saying that i should make a backup, due to the possibility of losing data, has any of u ever lost data after relabelling-renaming an external HD via gparted?
<pucko-> not me
<pucko-> zeltak, it's fairly easy to install grub on sdb. but I don't think that's what you want really.
<pucko-> it will still read the mbr on sda
<pucko-> if i'm not mistaken.
<denkon> denkon
<pucko-> in some bioses you can change the device ordering of your disks though
<zeltak> so i cant get rid of my sdb..i want to be left with 1 disk (currently sdb) and retire sda
<zeltak> cant i create the mbr on sdb and move grub there?
<pucko-> zeltak, yes
<pucko-> what I mean is that if you have sda and sdb plugged in. it will of course read the mbr of sda first.
<zeltak> ahh ok so if i just want to be left with sdb what should i do?
<Digistras> i go tthis error: This program requires root privileges
<Digistras> how do i enable root privileges?
<pucko-> like you said, install the grub in the mbr of sdb, disconnect sda, and reboot. make sure you have a rescue disk as it's easy to make mistakes
<LukaszTarkowski> Is there banshee team on freenode?
<LukaszTarkowski> brb
<zeltak> ok thx pucko-
<pucko-> zeltak, actually, it's probably better to boot up with a rescue disk (or cd) and sda disconnected. and then install grub on sdb (which would then be sda) from there.
<Morcegolas> Hi
<SpiderFred> hi is there some program for searching a displaying lyrics?
<lyyyteman> hi there
<Morcegolas> I have one question, I change my hardware setup can I use my actual Ubuntu instalation or I have to format and reinstall it?
<shubbar> compiz is using 98% of cpu power; more like abusing
<leftist> how do i get the audio icon back on the panel after accidently removinng it?
<juan_> ...
<pksadiq> no body to *answer* any one?
<juan_> ask again
<pksadiq> leftist: right click on panel > add to pannel > indicator applet
<lyyyteman> leftist >> start gnome-volume-control-applet
<leftist> pksadiq i looked in there  but i dont see one specifically for audio
<pksadiq> Morcegolas: Ubuntu , mostly finds the new hardware and configure it
<leftist> worked thanks :D
<Morcegolas> pksadiq: But I change almost everything, MB, CPU, RAM...
<pksadiq> leftist: Welcome
<pucko-> Morcegolas, it's not guaranteed to work. although it's rarely anything that can't be fixed without reinstalling.
<pksadiq> Morcegolas: I think you put your hard disk to some other computer, is it? ;)
<Morcegolas> pksadiq: Yes
<pksadiq> Morcegolas: try once, if not working well, reinstall
<x404x> how long does foremost take to run ?
<gps23> how can i send rhythmbox to notification-applet, i am not using indicator-applet
<pksadiq> Morcegolas: but if MB is changed I think it's better o reinstall
<pksadiq> to*
<Morcegolas> pksadiq: Thanks
<pksadiq> !notification-applet
<pksadiq> !info notification-applet
<ubottu> Package notification-applet does not exist in maverick
<gps23> right now rhythmbox just hides whenever i click on close, and i have to rerun it to show it again.
<pksadiq> gps23: does it play when close is pressed?
<gps23> pksadiq, yes it keeps on playing in background
<lyyyteman> hi
<lyyyteman> see me ?
<pksadiq> gps23: I think , you can go to rhythmbox > edit > plugins> status Icon
<Pici> lyyyteman: yes.
<gps23> pksadiq, i tried both enabling and disabling it. doesn't help
<lyyyteman> ;-) thks pici
<pksadiq> gps23: then go there and select status icon and select configure
<Morcegolas> pksadiq: Can you help with another thing, I don't have monitor on my ubuntu because I use it like a server and I acess it remotely with teamviwer, but I have one problem when I try to do this because the monitor resolution auto set for 800x640, I change one file but now I don't remember with one was and what I changed, the only thing I know is that I set my grafic card to Vesa.
<Okitain> it was xorg.conf in /etc?
<pksadiq> Morcegolas: do you need to change the resolution of tty of server?
<KnickLighter> How do i check which drivers my webcam uses?
<Albania_Hackers> why i cant write in #backtrack-linux???????????????????????/
<E289> hi! is it possible to install ubuntu in a windows machine x64, current installation: win7, without losing data?
<Albania_Hackers> it says ccanit write to channel?
<E289> i want dual boot btw :)
<pksadiq> E289: yes
<KnickLighter> I'm trying to set up motion. although on my desktop edition it works - but on server edition (latest too) cam doesnt work.
<E289> pksadiq, is there any guide you would recommend?
<gps23> pksadiq, in configure of status icon i have set the notifications to always show, and "status icon" to "Visible with notifications". then i restarted rhythmbox and still its not showing in notification applet
<pksadiq> gps23: try notification to "show when..." and status icon to "Owns the main..."
<pksadiq> gps23: and restart
<pksadiq> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<pksadiq> !installonwindows
<Morcegolas> pksadiq: Without a monitor if I try to change my resolution and restart ubuntu, it keeps always the same, and I need at least 1024x768 or 1200x800
<Albania_Hackers> why i cant chat in #backtrack-linux???????????    it says ccanot send to channel???
<Albania_Hackers> why i cant chat in #backtrack-linux???????????    it says ccanot send to channel?
<E289> thanks pks*
<Maahes> Albania_Hackers: you're probably not registered.
<pksadiq> E289:  wait
<Maahes> and thus, not voiced
<gps23> pksadiq, i think there is some bug, i changed something and rhythmbox showed up in notification applet. i got happy and clicked on the rhythmbox icon in the applet couple of times but then again the icon vanished
<E289> ok
<pksadiq> !install | E289
<ubottu> E289: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Albania_Hackers> maahes i am registered
<fagoid> Albania_Hackers: try asking them in the channel why you can't
<Albania_Hackers> but i cant login
<zakwilson> E289: In most cases, the Ubuntu installer can reduce the size of your Windows partition without losing any data, thereby making room to install Ubuntu.
<Albania_Hackers> but i cant write to they!!!
<Maahes> Albania_Hackers: Oh, then your banned.
<E289> ok, thank you zak and pks*!
<pksadiq> gps23: are you using lucid or maverick?
<E289> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Maahes> Leave the channel and try again in 5 minutes, a lot of chans do 5min autobans for things like flooding, etc.
<gps23> pksadiq, your suggestion of "owns the main window" worked!
<Albania_Hackers> but how can i be banned i was registered before 1 minute and i cant login there
<pksadiq> gps23: k, done
<gps23> pksadiq, thanks a lot :)
<pksadiq> Morcegolas: go to grub settings
<jg47hm> is there any software to convert .exe to .deb (no wine )
<dogmatic69> hi all, running todays updates, its been stuck for 2 hours now... what should i do
<JuJuBee> How do I turn off the system beep alert notification? example, typing in a search box on web and backspace over all input and keep trying I get beeps... anoying  using kubuntu
<dogmatic69> says preparing linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic
<Maahes> Albania_Hackers: I don't know why or how, but there's two things that make you not be able to send to channel: Not being voiced, and being banned. Only being banned means you can't log in.
<pksadiq> Morcegolas: while booting press and hold shift and when the selection menu appears, press e and add vga=788 and press Ctrl+X
<Albania_Hackers> is there any comand to login like I
<Albania_Hackers> i.e /msg nickserv ........
<Albania_Hackers> ???/
<Albania_Hackers> |?
<Albania_Hackers> ?
<FloodBot2> Albania_Hackers: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pksadiq> Albania_Hackers: /msg nickserv Identify <password>
<Albania_Hackers> pksadiq thank you!
<icedearth> why dont you just change your nick and go in, do they ban on host? (havent been on IRC for years)
<Morcegolas> pksadiq: I'll give a try, Thanks. ;)
<jg47hm> is there any software to convert .exe to .deb (no wine )????
<B-r00t> jg47hm: no
<Okitain> No!
<pksadiq> jg47hm: never possible until you get the source code and some knowledge on porting
<dogmatic69> jg47hm: yes, its called an ide
<dogmatic69> and writing the code over
<Albania_Hackers> pksadiq it says " invalid comand"
<Okitain> lolwhut dogmatic69?
<pksadiq> Albania_Hackers: which client are you using?
<skalragg> hello, few questions, anyone familiar how to get mouse button 4/5 working as shortcuts in the system, i can find where to add new shortcuts but it wont allow mouse button 4 or 5
<HexLaTor> jg47hm, use crossoverlinux
<zakwilson> It might be possible to write a binary translator in theory, but it would be a massive amount of work, and probably step on somebody's patent.
<Albania_Hackers> what u mean ?
<Albania_Hackers> pksadiq what u mean?
<dogmatic69> Okitain: ide => app to write code netbeans, eclipse etc
<icedearth> Albania_Hackers: he means what IRC program are you using
<Okitain> Oh, an IDE?
<Albania_Hackers> XChat
<pksadiq> Albania_Hackers: k, never mind, try the spelling /msg NickServ identify <password>
<dogmatic69> shift is to far away today :P
<DASPRiD> dogmatic69, don't shift away! :)
<dogmatic69> anyone know what to do about my update that is stuck?
<Chelsea> No kidding ritg, Vim's multi windowing rocks badass!
<LukaszTarkowski> back
<Chelsea> oops... wrong chan
<Albania_Hackers> pksadiq it says again " Invalid comand"
<Albania_Hackers> plsss help me
<Albania_Hackers> !
<skalragg> nyone know how to get mouse button 4/5 working as shortcuts in the system, i can find where to add new shortcuts but it wont allow mouse button 4 or 5
<fagoid> Chelsea: how long has vim had multi-windows? :-o
<B-r00t> Albania_Hackers: you are good hacker xD
<pksadiq> Albania_Hackers: there must be in menu, that option, I don't know about xchat, I use irssi
<Albania_Hackers> hahahahahahhahahaaahahahaahaahahahaaaa
<Albania_Hackers> B-r00t
<Albania_Hackers> pksadiq thanks for all your help !
<dogmatic69> xchat is so meh
<DJones> Albania_Hackers: You might be better asking in #freenode for registration/identification issues and connecting to a specific channel
<Chelsea> fagoid, Don't know... since 6 maybe?
<Okitain> skalragg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<Chelsea> fagoid, but it's defenitely a productivity booster ;)
<pksadiq> !emacs | fagoid
<ubottu> fagoid: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<turgon> hello! i cant use Tkinter in python3.1 ! any help?
<pksadiq> turgon: I think, it's compatible with python 2.x only
<turgon> pksadiq, so what else can i use for 3.1?
<neoakira> hello
<ghost_> .
<pksadiq> !find tkinter
<ubottu> File tkinter found in cecilia, fnorb-doc, gnubg-data, pyching, python-medusa-doc, python-tk, python-tk-dbg, python2.6-doc, python2.6-examples, python2.7-doc (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=tkinter&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<neoakira> Holy crap: Facebook want to buy Ubuntu ??? -> http://goo.gl/G9Vj0
<pksadiq> !info python-tk
<ubottu> python-tk (source: python-stdlib-extensions): Tkinter - Writing Tk applications with Python. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 168 kB
<turgon> pksadiq, i installed the package using synaptic.. however i also installed and am using 3.1 not 2.6 .. do u think that i should add the module manually?
<dzhmg> hi,everyone
<pksadiq> turgon: I think calling python in terminal loads python2, isn't it?
<mlazzari2> sera
<mlazzari2> hello to all
<bucknasty> I installed postfix on my vserver but it runs under root. This is bad right? I was always wondering how to start it "the right way" ??
<pksadiq> turgon: try wiki.python.org/moin/TkInter
<turgon> pksadiq, it does in vanilla ubuntu.. i my version it does not.. i changed the sym link :P
<turgon> pksadiq, wait i think that i has a bugged code :P
<gps23> t
<icedearth> whats the best script for getting notifications if you are accessing irssi over ssh?
<pksadiq> turgon: for code based doubts go to #python
<delarge> hi
<delarge> i stopped a installation in the middle of apt
<delarge> and now i cant use aptitude
<pksadiq> delarge: try sudo apt-get install -f
<gps23> delarge, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lcuk> hey guys, does anyone know the best way for me to work around bug 436537 http://liqbase.net/metacity_bug_436537/ubuntu_gnome_metacity_closebutton_fail.htm
<turgon> pksadiq, owww okay thank you :) didnt know abwt that....
<Okitain> Icuk, try alt-f4
<lcuk> Okitain, not really practical on a touchscreen
<noob> hi , is there a way to check the daemons that start every time i start ubuntu ???
<delarge> gps23: 'the area of data base its blocked for other process'
<pksadiq> delarge: close any synaptic or aptitude if opened
<Okitain> noob: check /etc/rc0.d, /etc/rc1.d, etc. Look at the ones not starting with K
<gps23> delarge: sorry, i never got this error. dpkg command i wrote above works for me
<Okitain> noob: also, check the processes with the usual process manager that end with d.
<delarge> pksadiq: its all close
<delarge> maybe i need restart
<gps23> delarge: may be you need to delete a lock file
<gps23> delarge: i forgot where is it made
<delarge> maybe i have a process stopped under
<Okitain> Make sure the process is completely killed.
<gps23> Okitain: i think he initiated restart :p
<vikramb> Hii
<pksadiq> vikramb: Hi
<vikramb> After I re-sized my vista partition and installed ubuntu my vista partition is marked as inactive
<pksadiq> vikramb: does vista boots?
<vikramb> pksadiq, I am not seeing vista in the grub boot loader at all
<vikramb> pksadiq, gparted is giving me those partitions in red
<pksadiq> vikramb: in terminal type sudo update-grub2
<SarOI> WELL, I'D LIKE TO ANNOUNCE (AS FREENODE STAFF OFFICIAL IRC-BOT) THAT WE ARE CHANGING FEW THINGS: THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IT'S THAT REGISTERED NICKS WILL NEED TO WRITTE ON '#freenode' THIS MESSAGE >> '!keep yournick' AFTER THAT, A YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV, AND YES, YOUR IP WILL BE HIDDEN. DO IT NOW AND GET SECURITY ON IRC!!!
<SarOI> WELL, I'D LIKE TO ANNOUNCE (AS FREENODE STAFF OFFICIAL IRC-BOT) THAT WE ARE CHANGING FEW THINGS: THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IT'S THAT REGISTERED NICKS WILL NEED TO WRITTE ON '#freenode' THIS MESSAGE >> '!keep yournick' AFTER THAT, A YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV, AND YES, YOUR IP WILL BE HIDDEN. DO IT NOW AND GET SECURITY ON IRC!!!
<SarOI> WELL, I'D LIKE TO ANNOUNCE (AS FREENODE STAFF OFFICIAL IRC-BOT) THAT WE ARE CHANGING FEW THINGS: THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IT'S THAT REGISTERED NICKS WILL NEED TO WRITTE ON '#freenode' THIS MESSAGE >> '!keep yournick' AFTER THAT, A YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV, AND YES, YOUR IP WILL BE HIDDEN. DO IT NOW AND GET SECURITY ON IRC!!!
<SarOI> WELL, I'D LIKE TO ANNOUNCE (AS FREENODE STAFF OFFICIAL IRC-BOT) THAT WE ARE CHANGING FEW THINGS: THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IT'S THAT REGISTERED NICKS WILL NEED TO WRITTE ON '#freenode' THIS MESSAGE >> '!keep yournick' AFTER THAT, A YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV, AND YES, YOUR IP WILL BE HIDDEN. DO IT NOW AND GET SECURITY ON IRC!!!
<SarOI> WELL, I'D LIKE TO ANNOUNCE (AS FREENODE STAFF OFFICIAL IRC-BOT) THAT WE ARE CHANGING FEW THINGS: THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IT'S THAT REGISTERED NICKS WILL NEED TO WRITTE ON '#freenode' THIS MESSAGE >> '!keep yournick' AFTER THAT, A YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV, AND YES, YOUR IP WILL BE HIDDEN. DO IT NOW AND GET SECURITY ON IRC!!!
<FloodBot2> SarOI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vikramb> pksadiq, ok done with that... vista is in /dev/sda2
<Riveryk> f
<DexterLB> hello
<pksadiq> now restart your system and see whether you can boot to vista
<DexterLB> I have an NFS mountpoint. For some reason copying from it via nautilus is slower than with mc. Any idea why that happens?
<vikramb> pksadiq, but will you be there to help me out if I don't find a boot option?
<capcbd> I have a 160gig HDD and what I would like to do is give about 20 gigs to windows and it's programs, about 20 gigs to linux and it's partitions and the rest to be storage.... I tried this and it wouldn't let me asign a primary to the swap partition...Is this a problem?
<Pici> Please ignore that spam, its an official freenode message.
<pksadiq> vikramb: hope, I'll, anyway I'm about to sleep
<Pici> Argh, er NOT an official freenode message.
<DJones> Pici: :)
<vikramb> pksadiq, ok
<pksadiq> Pici: but what does command actually do?
<Pici> pksadiq: Nothing. Its just there to annoy.
<Okitain> capcbd: I can't imagine why you'd want to.
<vikramb> pksadiq, No it still doesn't show up
<capcbd> I don't understand why not for one I'm a newbie to linux
<Okitain> SWAP is used when you don't have enough RAM or is sleep mode.
<Iffuw> FUCK YOU Okitain, YOU'RE A FUCKING RUSSIAN!!!! GO TO #FREENODE AND TYPE '!REPORT <DICKS>' :-D
<Iffuw> FUCK YOU Okitain, YOU'RE A FUCKING RUSSIAN!!!! GO TO #FREENODE AND TYPE '!REPORT <DICKS>' :-D
<Iffuw> FUCK YOU Okitain, YOU'RE A FUCKING RUSSIAN!!!! GO TO #FREENODE AND TYPE '!REPORT <DICKS>' :-D
<Iffuw> FUCK YOU Okitain, YOU'RE A FUCKING RUSSIAN!!!! GO TO #FREENODE AND TYPE '!REPORT <DICKS>' :-D
<Iffuw> FUCK YOU Okitain, YOU'RE A FUCKING RUSSIAN!!!! GO TO #FREENODE AND TYPE '!REPORT <DICKS>' :-D
<Iffuw> FUCK YOU Okitain, YOU'RE A FUCKING RUSSIAN!!!! GO TO #FREENODE AND TYPE '!REPORT <DICKS>' :-D
<FloodBot2> Iffuw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pksadiq> vikramb: didn't you see vista name when running update-grub2?
<Okitain> Facepalm!
<jk> heh lol
<capcbd> it's kinda like page filing in windows right?
<smegzor> yay!  I fixed grub2!  finally.  However, I managed to get a grub folder installed on my ntfs xp partition in the process and grub isn't listing XP as a boot option.  What do I need to run next?
<jerk> hey.....I installed ubuntu 10.04 some time ago, and then i installed Windows 7, thinking the option would show up on the boot menu whether i wanted to boot windows or ubuntu. however, only windows boots up, without asking me what i wanna boot....so, is it possible without wubi?
<vikramb> pksadiq, No I did not see anything
<pksadiq> vikramb: are you using gparted?
<vikramb> pksadiq, yes
<Okitain> smegzor: type grub in your App Center, install, fix
<Okitain> jerk: it deleted your MBR
<jerk> okitain: er, dunno what MBR is
<pksadiq> vikramb: I think you have to change the vista drive label to boot , I don't know exactly
<pksadiq> !grub2 | vikramb
<ubottu> vikramb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<smegzor> Can I safely delete the rogue boot folder on the ntfs partition?
<thunkee_> jeremydei: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<pksadiq> vikramb: ^^^
<vikramb> ubottu, yeah grub2 is the default however it has eaten up my vista partition or has marked it as inactive
<vikramb> pksadiq, I didn't quite understand
<Pici> vikramb: ubottu is a bot, no need to adress it with responses like that.
<pksadiq> vikramb: in gparted right click on the drive > select label
<pksadiq> vikramb: sorry, not label, but manage flags
<vikramb> pksadiq,ok
<vikramb> pksadiq, and then?
<pksadiq> vikramb: any one got tick there?
<capcbd> so it doesn't matter if swap is primary or logical?
<aendruk> I just installed Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10, and after signing in all I get is the desktop wallpaper - no other interface. What should I check to find out what's wrong?
<vikramb> pksadiq, one of the partition /dev/sda1 has boot clicked
<pksadiq> vikramb: try in the vista partition too
<smegzor> yay!  fixed. just had to run sudo update-grub to finish off
<pksadiq> vikramb: then run update-grub2
<vikramb> pksadiq, ok
<pksadiq> vikramb: if this created any problem to boot ubuntu too , boot live CD and remove the tick for vista drive
<vikramb> pksadiq, oops the flag got moved from sda1 to sda2
<jerk> !GRUB
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pksadiq> vikramb: k , then move to /dev/sda1 itself
<pksadiq> vikramb: done?
<Albania_Hackers> anyone can help me with metasploit???? windows/meterpreter/reverse_tcp ????????
<vikramb> pksadiq, yeah that has been restored
<Dmole> hello I'm unable to get sshd on Ubuntu 10.04.1 to use authorized_keys, works fine on Ubuntu 9.04, any thoughts?
<Pici> Albania_Hackers: We do not support such things here.
<pksadiq> vikramb: but once more, almost for every one the command sudo update-grub2 fixes the problem :O
<capcbd> I would really like to start this install.. does i matter weather or not the swap partition is primary or logical?
<Dmole> capcbd: nop
<vikramb> pksadiq, I read in one of the forums that re-sizing marks the vista partition as inactive and it is very tedious for ubuntu to identify that partition
<vikramb> pksadiq, anyways let me try
<capcbd> Thank you Dmole
<pksadiq> !swap | capcbd
<ubottu> capcbd: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Dmole> I'm unable to get sshd on Ubuntu 10.04.1 to use authorized_keys, works fine on Ubuntu 9.04, help?
<dragonkeeper> hello
<undertuga> sup!
<dragonkeeper> is there anyway i can use a web address  such as  www.example.com   to broadcast a cam feed ?
<gnat_x> is there a checksum list for the lucid iso? i started a download yesterday, and i'm not sure if its finished, and i can't find where the checksum is.
<gnat_x> dragonkeeper: if you have a server to actually do the streaming.
<undertuga> if thats your domain... gotta "point" it to the some ip (oublic) that the machine running the cam feed service is running,,,,
<dragonkeeper> gnat_x i have a web server
<undertuga> ya can do it from your desktop or such....
<ira> !mde5
<undertuga> .... dont expect the most of it them...
<ira> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dragonkeeper> do i need extra program to broadcast =S
<ted__> my boot is hanging on "EDD information is not available" -- it just started on a perfectly good os
<Doonz> has anyone cloned the boot drive and went from a 120gb drive to a larger drive?
<Dmole> gnat_x: if only you torrented it :)
<gnat_x> ira: right, i know how to get the md5 of my iso, i need to see the published md5 hash. or does ubuntu not do that anymore.
<IdleOne> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<gnat_x> dragonkeeper: look up red5, i've used that in the past.
<dragonkeeper> gnat_x ok ty
<undertuga> ya can use something like VLC
<gnat_x> ubottu: thanks.
<Dmole> dragonkeeper: yes VLc will do it I think
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nascentmind> Hi. I am using ati and I am suddenly getting an IB reschedule error. How can i workaround it?
<gnat_x> oh yeah, vlc can do it iirc
<dragonkeeper> ok ill google more :P
<nascentmind> I am not able to login to kde. also
<undertuga> it will do for some simple stuff...
<gnat_x> red5 is nice if you're looking to let others stream through your site.
<dragonkeeper> gnat_x i just want to broadcast my live feed
<gnat_x> since its flash based, but if its all machines you control, vlc - possibly icecast.
<x404x> does someone have time to help me a little with sabnzbdplus ? I cannot get it to save settings, if i reboot it tends to default them and erase all my hard work. I have set /etc/default/sabnzbdplus to point to the correct config file, still it uses the one in /home, also sab does not store email settings , any hints ?
<trijntje> I want to use Ubuntu to fix errors on a NTFS partition. How can I do this?
<Dmole> trijntje: don't try
<Dmole> trijntje: you can force mount it or make a backup with dd but use windows to fix errors recover files etc
<dragonkeeper> trijintje   you can load a VM of windows and load the hdd (physical drive)    or boot into windows instead
<trijntje> Dmole, I've tried chkdsk, it crashes without fixing it
<x404x> or can I atleast set sab to always "erase" file to a trasbin so they will still be there if sab mess up again ?
<jiohdi> is there a program to scrub harddrives' empty space?
<popey> jiohdi: DBAN
<Assimilater> hey guys, i'm trying to setup apache and I guess I need to edit all these files "as root"...how do I do that?
<Dmole> trijntje: did you do a SMART test?
<popey> jiohdi: oh, no, not DBAN, that'll wipe the whole thing :)
<Dmole> jiohdi: "shred"
<jiohdi> shred
<brontosaurusrex> jiohdi: http://risto.kurppa.fi/blog/2008/10/disk-space-analyzers/
<trijntje> Dmole, Disk Utility (from live cd) say's SMART is not supported for that drive
<trijntje> jiohdi, sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/bigfile
<trijntje> rm bigfile afterwards
<jerk> !GRUB2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dmole> trijntje: try "dd -if /dev/sd? -of /dev/null" , if ir errors out with a crc or something your drive is dead
<Assimilater> Did anyone see me in all that mess?: "hey guys, i'm trying to setup apache and I guess I need to edit all these files "as root"...how do I do that?"
<Dmole> trijntje: where "?" is your drive letter
<Dmole> trijntje: this will take a while
<pksadiq> Assimilater: try sudo su to login as root
<Dmole> Assimilater: sudo su
<jiohdi> trijntje: will one time make the data unrecoverable?
<ted__> >	my boot is hanging on "EDD information is not available" -- it just started on a perfectly good os does anyone know what might be wrong?
<Okitain> Wait what?
<Dmole> Assimilater: or "sudo vim file"
<trijntje> jiohdi, pretty much, at least for you and me
<trijntje> Dmole, ill do that, thanks
 * hashashin nas
<enapupe> Hi, how can I downgrade php5.3 to 5.2.14 at lucid lynx?
<Assimilater> appears to have worked
<Assimilater> sudo su
<Assimilater> thanks
<Bugs-Bunny> is there a way to setup a trashcan with unlimited size so all files that gets erased no matter what way will be sent here ?
<T1loc> Hi, someone use the ocfs filesystem?
<Random832> how do i rearrange the launcher in ubuntu netbook?
<Assimilater> ok next question: how can I resolve a hostname on ubuntu?
<Assimilater> ie localhost.PHP
<karthick87> I can't turn off or restart ubuntu 10.10..Can anybody help?
<dragonkeeper> power switch
<Dmole> Assimilater: the reason "sudo su" is discouraged is that you can type the wrong thing and wipe your system but if what is important to you is the documents you make as your user then there is no real extra risk
<trijntje> Assimilater, ubuntu comes with a server guide, I think it would be best if you start with that
<jiohdi> karthick87: pullling the plug usually works
<jerk> !rescatux
<nimbiotics> hello all. im using gadmin-samba on ubuntu 10.10. So far I havent been able to share devices within my mixed windoze/linux LAN. The status I get on gadmin-samba is "Activated, inactive servers: nmbd". Can someone please help this noob get this fixed??? TIA!
<pksadiq> !details | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dragonkeeper> karthick87   try  "sudo reboot"
<Dmole> Assimilater: you can use "hostname" or you can make one up in the appache config
<Assimilater> where is the server guide?
<wastrel> nimbiotics: try /etc/init.d/nmbd start  ?
<pksadiq> karthick87: in terminal type sudo halt to halt your system
<mimcpher> Is there something I need to do to get strace to work in Ubuntu? I get a permission failure when it is a process owned by my user.
<Assimilater> i'm using a virtual host directive in the config file, but on windows I still had to resolve the hostname
<karthick87> When turning off, ubuntu stays forever in the purple screen with 4 dots. When restarting, I get init: Disconnected from system bus init: dbus main process (752) killed by TERM signal nm-dispatcher.action: Caught signal 15, shutting down... modem-manager: Caught signal 15, shutting down...
<brontosaurusrex> Assimilater: development machine? i'd just edit hosts file like 127.0.0.1 mynewsite
<Dmole> !su | Assimilater
<ubottu> Assimilater: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<T1loc> Assimilater: if is a local hostname change the host table on windows.
<wastrel> mimcpher: did you start the process with  strace ?
<Dmole> !host | Assimilater
<mimcpher> wastrel: no, connecting to a running process.
<aendruk> The screen resolution on my laptop was not detected correctly. Where can I find an explanation of how to create the necessary xorg.conf to fix it?
<nimbiotics> wastrel: heres what i get with your suggestion: http://pastebin.com/5dx3Tdvf
<dury> hi there channel :)
<mimcpher> IE, cat < /dev/random > /dev/null in one terminal; strace `pgrep cat` in another
<Dmole> Assimilater: "dig @DNS -x myip" will tell you what your DNS thinks
<pksadiq> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Assimilater> oh boy trying to read...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Assimilater> dig: couldn't get address for 'DNS': not found
<dury> is it reliable to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 by synaptic
<mimcpher> wastrel: additionally, it works fine if I strace as root.
<Dmole> Assimilater: "dig @my.DNS.IP -x myip"
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I tried booting gwibber and I nearly added my Google (Buzz) account.
<Dmole> Assimilater: read "man dig"
<Emmanuel_Chanel> When I posted my Google account info. , does the info send some other internet sites than Google?
<Dmole> Assimilater: "q" to exit man
<dury> hey channel the question is: is it reliable to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 by synaptic?
<nexeh> Hello, I'm having an issue wiht overscan on a tv connected via DVI to HDMI... I have ATI grpahics with generic drivers.. could use some help finding a overscan adjustment?
<pksadiq> Emmanuel_Chanel: details, where, what,why?
<Dmole> dury: I would avoid it
<pksadiq> !bttv
<dury> Dmole: why?
<nexeh> Hello, I'm having an issue wiht overscan on a tv connected via DVI to HDMI... I have ATI grpahics with generic drivers.. could use some help finding a overscan adjustment?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> If I posted my Google account info on Gwibber for adding the profile of Google buzz, does the info send some other internet sites than Google?
<wastrel> nimbiotics: you need to use sudo with /etc/init.d or the service command
<van7hu> hi all, I downloaded a .rpm package, can I use it under ubuntu
<wastrel> mimcpher: sorry can't help further with strace :]
<pksadiq> !rpm | van7hu
<ubottu> van7hu: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<rob_p> ad
<Emmanuel_Chanel> pksadiq: Isn't it an enough good explanation...?
<van7hu> thank
<nexeh> Hello, I'm having an issue wiht overscan on a tv connected via DVI to HDMI... I have ATI grpahics with generic drivers.. could use some help finding a overscan adjustment?
<pksadiq> Emmanuel_Chanel: but how is it related to ubuntu?
<wastrel> dury: 9.10 -> 10.04 went fine for me.  follow the wiki instructions to upgrade
<pksadiq> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<nimbiotics> wastrel: it seems to start and gives me process id#, but when i go back to gadmin-samba its still inactive
<Emmanuel_Chanel> pksadiq: It's on my Ubuntu...
<dury> wastrel: url of it?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> pksadiq: It's not adequete? ok. I'll ask on another channel...
<arvut> G'evening support
<pksadiq> Emmanuel_Chanel: try #google if it exists ;
<wastrel> nimbiotics: i don't know anything about gadmin-samba :/
<wastrel> dury: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dury> wastrel: great :)
<dury> wastrel: thanks
<pksadiq> !find crt1.o
<ubottu> File crt1.o found in libc6-dbg, libc6-dbg-armel-cross, libc6-dev, libc6-dev-armel-cross, libc6-dev-i386, mingw-w64, mingw32-runtime
<nexeh> pksadiq, at first look this seems to be a link for TV tuners that you have for the PC... am I correct? I'm just trying to hook up my computer to a HD tv as a monitor
<noobie25> syntax highlighting gets turned off when i run vim with "sudo vi newfile.c" .... .. doing syntax:on does not work...any help?
<nimbiotics> wastrel: thx 4 trying
<njbair> is there anything for video editing that's a little more mature than pitivi?
<pksadiq> nexeh: yes
<nimbiotics> hello all. im using gadmin-samba on ubuntu 10.10. So far I havent been able to share devices within my mixed windoze/linux LAN. The status I get on gadmin-samba is "Activated, inactive servers: nmbd". Can someone please help this noob get this fixed??? TIA!
<pksadiq> !info cinelerra
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in maverick
<pksadiq> !info live
<ubottu> Package live does not exist in maverick
<nexeh> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pksadiq> njbair: I think cinelerra is good, but I don't know how to use it
<pksadiq> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dury> bbl
<cj> hey folks
<cj> I got a new laptop, and the edge scroll bits aren't working
<cj> gnome-mouse-properties doesn't show the checkbox for enabling it
<jiohdi> trijntje: how about sfill?
<wastrel> cj: so annoying
<trijntje> jiohdi, I dont know that program
<sresu> Is there any problem in hibernate(suspend to disk) option in Ubuntu? The data was saved to disk but on system start, it couldn't resume back the data that I had to restart loosing all my data.
<pksadiq> !info sfill
<ubottu> Package sfill does not exist in maverick
<maco> sresu: highly hardware dependent answer
<jiohdi> sfill is part of a group of packages that installs from secure-delete
<wastrel> cj: for now try gpointing-device-settings
<sresu> maco: Hardware dependent as in?
<jiohdi> when you install secure-delete you get like three different programs
<wastrel> i'm not at home on my laptop so i can't look at my gnome-mouse thingy
<maco> sresu: for most people, that works. you may just be unlucky in that your hardware doesnt work so great on linux
<sresu> maco: Never I've been able to use it prpoerly
<sresu> properly*
<sresu> maco: Can I access the saved image?
<maco> sresu: not now that youve booted
<pksadiq> sresu: might be, you have less free space
<Ha> n #saurik
<maco> sresu: if youd pulled the drive and put it in an external enclosure and hooked it up to something (after that something was booted) you couldve inspected the swap partition
<creyato> Question: I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed on my netbook. When I close the lid, the OS suspends like it's suppose to... But when I open the lid, it only seems to wake up the hard drive and the screen stays blank. No matter what keys I press, it doesn't wake back up like it should.
<sresu> pksadiq: maco: More that .5 TB of space is free
<pksadiq> sresu: space in root drive?
<sresu> pksadiq: 3 Gib
<cj> thanks, wastrel... /me tries
<dfcnvt> knows any best gui schedule reminder?
<maco> sresu: the general disk space doesnt matter. was swap big enough to hold all the data that was in RAM plus everything that was swapped at the time?
<juampa1989> swap swap seap
<sresu> maco: swap I've kept more than required
<jita> How do i enable mouse without gdm in console ?
<sresu> maco: What are the things usually required for hibernate process to complete properly?
<maco> sresu: enough space in swap and drivers that do what they're supposed to
<cj> wastrel: hurm... nice form with checkboxes and all, but it doesn't seem to have enabled it... maybe if I re-start X
<Muimi> What's a persistence option on the Universal USB Installer?
<sresu> maco: Any installation of package required?
<sresu> !info hibernate
<ubottu> hibernate (source: hibernate): smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99-1.1 (maverick), package size 93 kB, installed size 464 kB
<maco> sresu: no
<pucko-> jita, you mean gpm
<maco> sresu: the package you just pulled up is in universe, so its not a required thing
<wastrel> cj: works for me, YMMV :]  is it a synaptics touchpad?  you could try gsynaptics
<sresu> maco: I have it installed
<cj> wastrel: let me check dmesg
<jita> pucko-: apt-get says there is no gpm anymore :(
<pksadiq> !gpm | pucko-
<pksadiq> pucko-: I think gpm is used in debian, but ubuntu uses gdm instad
<sresu> maco: Could you please link me to ubuntu wiki page for hibernate?
<pksadiq> instead*
<pksadiq> !find gpm
<ubottu> Found: libgpm-dev, libgpm2, libgpmg1-dev, claws-mail-pgpmime, gpm
<pksadiq> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 214 kB, installed size 560 kB
<sresu> maco: Or any other important link for the same
<Muimi> !info persistence option
<ubottu> 'option' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Muimi> !info persistence
<ubottu> Package persistence does not exist in maverick
<maco> sresu: oh yeah one other thing. you cant hibernate if you have encrypted swap
<pksadiq> pucko-: sorry, I said about debian
<sresu> maco: No, its not
<pksadiq> !persistent
<pksadiq> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Muimi> persistence?
<Muimi> hehe
<creyato> Question: I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed on my netbook. When I close the lid, the OS suspends like it's suppose to... But when I open the lid, it only seems to wake up the hard drive and the screen stays blank. No matter what keys I press, it doesn't wake back up like it should.
<sresu> maco: How can I confirm that its not encrypted?
<maco> sresu: i dont know
<cj> wastrel: says it's an i8042 AUX port PS/2 Generic Mouse
<sresu> maco: As far as I remember it isn't
<MindVirus> My nvidia driver is non-functional. Any help?
<pksadiq> !nvidia | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MindVirus> pksadiq: I have Googled.
<sresu> maco: I'm looking for something like this for Maverick - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistySuspendOverview
<aroman> Hi guys, how can I _completely_ remove a package and all its settings?
<MindVirus> lyrae: You make my favorite themes.
<MindVirus> aroman: --purge
<lyrae> not me
<aroman> MindVirus, That's what I'm running right now, we'll see how it goes :)
<MindVirus> aroman: That won't include user settings.
<aroman> MindVirus, That
<aroman> MindVirus, 's what I need
<Muimi> creyato, if you're using a laptop, I think you get the best battery life when you never put your harddrive to sleep, anyway.  Maybe you could turn it off....  Not really a fix, though.
<GH1234> My home pc is sending something (encrypted) to an amazone cloud server :D Any advises how to find out which process is going crazy? (I found out about the destination using wireshark)
<Muimi> I mean... to never turn your harddrive off.
<karthick87> Ubuntu 10.10 booting takes longer time than Ubuntu 10.04 and also shows an error saying No wubildr but it runs fine later.What could be the problem?
<jita> how much ram ubuntu takes with gnome ?
<sresu> maco: Thanks
<Gnea> jita: you need at least 256
<jita> Gnea: gnome can load in 256 mb ?
<MindVirus> jita: BARELY.
<MindVirus> Anything you'll do will be slow.
<jita> MindVirus: how much an idle ubuntu 10.10 takes ?
<MindVirus> Unless all you want to do is move the mouse around and look at menus.
<Gnea> jita: seen it happen
<MindVirus> jita: Depends on the amount of memory you have and the programs you have running on startup.
<Gnea> jita: but 512 or more is better
<MindVirus> I'd say ~256M.
<Bugs-Bunny> can i setup all files to go to trash dir and never get deleted ? atleast not for 6 months
<ubuntuguy> How do I perverse edge of my screen for docky?
<sresu> maco: What drivers are required for hibernate, you were speaking of?
<maco> sresu: no additional drivers, just your existing ones have to Not Suck
<ubuntuguy> Anyone know how to preserve edge of screen for docky
<sresu> maco: Ah.. They are fine. I'm still not able find the root of this problem
<maco> sresu: well if your hardware isn't handling hibernate properly, id say at least one driver is misbehaving somewhere
<maco> sresu: when hardware refuses to wake up from suspend or hibernate, its driver did something wrong
<maco> sresu: finding the root of the problem would mean figuring out *which* piece of hardware is the issue. that's hard.
<noobie25> #redis
<creyato> Muimi: The hard drive wakes up though... It's the screen that never comes back on.
<cj> wastrel: looks like I should watch this one:
<cj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/317025
<sresu> maco: How can I find which driver would have caused that?
<LostHorizons> hi guys - i have a macbook pro model 5,4.  I checked on the Ubuntu site and it recommended me to download Lucid Lynx but I'm not sure if i should download the desktop or the netbook edition
<Muimi> I had the same problem, creyato.
<wastrel> cj: bugs :[
<sresu> creyato: Muimi: Same
<Muimi> It was part of why I reformatted and went back to Windows, last time.
<maco> sresu: i dont think an individual can. a few releases ago there was widescale "everybody run this script and send in the results" and then someone on the kernel team dug through all of it and found correlations between hardware on the hundreds of systems taht were submitted
<jita> how could it be that ubuntu 10.10 is taking 300MB without gnome ???
<cj> wastrel: erhm, that's not right... that's a ball not a pad :)
<Muimi> Little stuff like that really bothers me.
<Muimi> You'd think the screen saver would work right, after all these years of Linux.
<ThomasB2k> Hello, I used KDE System Settings to configure my KDE appearance settings, even though I use GNOME. I changed some font settings through it, and now all of my fonts are really choppy. Is there any way to revert these changes?
<Muimi> And the billions of screen savers on the Internet. XD
<creyato> Muimi: Well, it's more than just a little thing I think. Sometimes you want and need to close the lid without shutting the whole thing down. This way, you kinda have to. It's pretty stupid.
<sresu> maco: Suspend to RAM doesn't give any problem
<ThomasB2k> I just wanted to make KolourPaint look a bit native :p
<Tom22> How do I install stuff on a desktop user user account from an administrator account? It doesn't like to let me unless I change the other to adminstrator too and I guess I would prefer to avoid that.
<maco> sresu: suspend to ram and suspend to disk are two different activities
<ubuntuguy> Anyone know how to preserve edge of screen for docky?
<creyato> Muimi: So if I make it not turn off the hard drive, it should fix it?
<maco> sresu: it is not uncommon for one to work and the other to fail. things have to be ok with going *no power* in order to hibernate. suspend still keeps things turned on
<sresu> maco: Yes. Does Sleep asks for driver involvement?
<noobie25> does anyone know who to enable syntax highlighting on VIM?  it disappears when i'm running any sudo commands.
<jita> Could anybody please give me proper sources.list file for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<maco> sresu: yes, both depend on drivers being in very good condition. that doesnt change that what the driver has to do for each is *different*
<sresu> sresu: True
<Muimi> Hold on, noobie25...
<noobie25> Muimi: thx Muimi
<AbhiJit> Tom22, you can login from terminal to desktop user and then install from command promt
<Tom22> AbhiJitt: How do I do that?
<sresu> maco: Anyways, thanks. I'll see what I can do?
<Muimi> It's :syntax on
<pksadiq> noobie25: first ty sudo su
<Muimi> :color on
<sresu> /?/.
<aendruk> jita: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6076/i-need-a-copy-of-the-default-etc-apt-sources-list
<Muimi> Omg, pksadiq.
<noobie25> Muimi: i tried syntax:on  ... so i'll try now ... color on
<Muimi> Color first...
<Chien_Jaune> Hi, I've got a sound problem. In fact, after desinstalling of kde-desktop from my ubuntu, the sound disapeard
<Muimi> I mean, you cunt highlight without color. ^^
<jita> aendruk: where do i add multiverse and universe ?
<AbhiJit> Tom22, sudo login
<Muimi> I've got the multiverse in my balls.  They're that big.
<aendruk> jita: they are enabled by default.
<IdleOne> !guidelines | Muimi
<ubottu> Muimi: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Muimi> sudo apt-get update
<noobie25> Muimi: it says "Cannot find color scheme on"
<Muimi> and deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe
<Muimi> and deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universehardy multiverse
<Muimi> er
<Muimi> hardy  multiverse only
<ThomasB2k> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15010/how-to-fix-choppy-fonts-after-using-kde-system-settings
<Muimi> Then maybe you don't have a color scheme to turn on. :-/
<noobie25> Muimi:  how do you turn it on? ... it works fine when i am not running a sudo command
<Muimi> That's probably at you, noobie25.  What ThomasB2k said
<ThomasB2k> no, sorry muimi and noobie25
<ThomasB2k> it's not
<LostHorizons> hi guys - i have a macbook pro model 5,4.  I checked on the Ubuntu site and it recommended me to download Lucid Lynx but I'm not sure if i should download the desktop or the netbook edition
<Muimi> You gotta check your environmental variables, noobie25.
<noobie25> Muimi: where can i do that?  i'm sorry
<Muimi> try :colorscheme elflord
<ira> LostHorizons: you would want the desktop, why since you have Darwin already via macos?
<pksadiq> noobie25: try sudo su and you login as root and then simply use vim file , hpe it works
<LostHorizons> ira: i just want to use a different OS for the experience of setting it up
<pksadiq> hope*
<Muimi> try :!echo $VIMRUNTIME and :!echo $VIM and :set runtimepath
<wastrel> LostHorizons: the netbook edition has a GUI that's optimized for netbooks.  a normal laptop would typically use the desktop edition
<Pici> pksadiq: You should use sudo -i not sudo su.
<Muimi> You want to make sure that your runtime path is right, in accordance with $vimruntime and $vim
<LostHorizons> thanks, wastrel :)
<pksadiq> Pici: both works!
<Pici> pksadiq: But sudo -i sets up the environment more-correctly. And it isn't a redundant command like sudo su is.
<Bing0> LostHorizons, you should consider virtualbox first
<pksadiq> Pici: but actually sudo doesn't gives the whole powe of root, I get some errors like when running wine with sudo, but su works fine
<pksadiq> power*
<st> pksadiq, nonsense
<nimbiotics> is there any other way than samba to share folders within a mixed lan? TIA
<LostHorizons> Bing0: i have virtualbox
<LostHorizons> i'm gonna install it through that
<st> nimbiotics, ftp or webdav
<LostHorizons> then, maybe, i'll use bootcamp and install it on my HD
<pksadiq> st: try any wine software to run with sudo , you will sense it
<Bing0> LostHorizons, "ira: i just want to use a different OS for the experience of setting it up"    I would think vbox would be ideal for your reason. :/
<Tom22> 3 packages can be updated. How do I find which ones can be updated from CL? How do I install them after finding them?
<LostHorizons> Bing0: with that in mind why does anyone use Ubuntu as opposed to Windows, Mac OS X etc?
<Pici> pksadiq: sudo -i gives you an interactive 'sudo' session.
<wastrel> i don't care for os x but it has better power management on macbooks than does ubuntu
<Bing0> LostHorizons, for me, it forces me to understand the PC in a more scientific manner.  everyone's reasons differ..
<jkeyes0isawesome> Having trouble with USB installation, tried to ask on Debian servers but they sent me here. More details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630846
<wastrel> so i use ubuntu in a VM on my macbook
<LostHorizons> yeah
<Pici> pksadiq: then use sudo -s if you like the environment variables that sudo su sets up.
<ThomasB2k> Hello, I used KDE System Settings to configure my KDE appearance  settings (I wanted to make KolourPaint look native), even though I use  GNOME. I changed some font settings through it, and now all of my fonts  are really choppy. Is there any way to revert these changes?
<wastrel> but i don't care for os x so i use it as little as possible
<LostHorizons> I just want to fool around with it, see if I can get it working
<LostHorizons> see what the GUI is like
<Chien_Jaune> Someone knows what's gnome-media ?
<nimbiotics> st: thx
<Bing0> LostHorizons, it wont be much different than vbox full screen.  i have ubuntu as a guest on my macbook
<MisterX> hiho
<LostHorizons> did you not install it properly on your machine?
<LostHorizons> i mean, partition your hard drive and install it that way?
<Bing0> no reason to do that
<Bing0> for me anyway
<LostHorizons> oh
<LostHorizons> well i guess you have a point
<Tom22> I tried to install something on desktop user account from admin account and got xxxx is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported. How do I avoid this?
<LostHorizons> so you just run ubuntu via virtual box?
<sresu> I found that during hibernate process that it looks for a splash screen before saving image to swap like <Looking for splash screnn ............ none>  What is it?
<LostHorizons> and keep your harddrive with just OS X running on it?
<LostHorizons> a
<Bing0> LostHorizons, yes.
<LostHorizons> cool
<wastrel> LostHorizons: that's what i'm doing because os x will manage the hardware better than ubuntu
<abhijeet> hi guys .. is it possible to change the ip address of the interface while it is connected to the site lan...
<LostHorizons> i'll do that also
<Bing0> LostHorizons, i am not trying to discourage you from trying what you want to do, but there is little dif at all.. ive tried both ways
<wastrel> LostHorizons: i still use ubuntu for 98% of what i do in the machine
<abhijeet> I have tried to change the ip address using connection manager while it is connected to lan but it failed..
<LostHorizons> do you guys run any other guest OS's on your machine?
<abhijeet> it still shows the old ip address
<st> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dieth> How do i get my Language packages back?
<abhijeet> but i change the ip address after removing the cable then it is working
<st> dieth, use system/preferences/language
<nimbiotics> im using gadmin-samba on ubuntu 10.10. So far I havent been able to share devices within my mixed windoze/linux LAN. The status I get on gadmin-samba is "Activated, inactive servers: nmbd". Can someone please help this noob get this fixed??? TIA!
<dieth> Where at?
<Bing0> LostHorizons, winxp
<sresu> maco: Is splash screen required for hibernate?
<maco> sresu: no
<LostHorizons> nice
<LostHorizons> well i will use the VirtualBox method then
<dieth> And also how do i upgrade?
<sresu> maco: What is it exactly for?
<maco> sresu: pretty
<dieth> In Terminal i did sudo aptitude install update-manager-core
<dieth> Then i did sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<RoguishRavager> I have a problem with my password. I must have managed to mistype it twice when i reset it earlier, and so i couldn't log in, so i used this guide http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/#comment-109500 to reset it, because all the other ones I tried didn't work
<RoguishRavager> I can log in now
<jkeyes0isawesome> My problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630846
<LostHorizons> Bing0: if i install Ubuntu via VirtualBox will my Mac's WiFi work without any configuration?
<RoguishRavager> but I keep getting popups that tell me to "unlock login keyring"
<RoguishRavager> can anyone help?
<vic20gmr> how do i make changes hat ive made using iwconfig stick, so that they stay how ive set them between reboots?
<arak> hi
<masterme120> How do I change which channel the volume manager applet adjusts in 10.10?
<gnat_x> grumble. start up disk creator keeps not completing for me. it gets to 99% and just hangs.
<coz_> masterme120,  which sound card do you have?
<KnickLighter> Guys how come with 'motion', on my ubuntu server it does not work, but on my notebook, desktop edition, it does??
<wildc4rd> evenin all!!
<masterme120> coz_, it's an integrated one.  How would I figure that out?
<Bing0> LostHorizons, yes
<Bing0> LostHorizons, your guest net config may have mild issues though...for example, when I was connected to my mac via ethernet, the ubuntu guest had an IP.  when I was connected to my mac via wifi, my guest didnt
<Bing0> LostHorizons, it might not happen to you, this was awhile back when i noticed this.
<coz_> masterme120,  open a terminal and type    alsamixer    the name and model of the card should show up in the upper left
<masterme120> coz_, HDA ATI SB for card and VIA VT1708S for chip.
<coz_> masterme120,  and if you notice in alsamixer..you should have a series of sliders
<ddman> how can i get the shared memory dump in core files for analysis ?
<ethernet> hello all
<masterme120> coz_, yeah, I've used it before
<coz_> masterme120,  ah ok
<coz_> masterme120,  and you want to do what now?
<sometux> anyone know about a web-based client for remote control on linux?
<masterme120> coz_, change which channel the volume manager applet adjusts
<KnickLighter> sometux; webmin?
<LostHorizons> OK Bing0, thanks
<vic20gmr> how do i make changes hat ive made using iwconfig stick, so that they stay how ive set them between reboots?
<LostHorizons> but my Mac OS won't be affected by the install of Ubuntu via Virtualbox, right?
<maco> LostHorizons: right
<LostHorizons> coool
<sometux> KnickLighter, I mean link VNC, RDP even ssh
<Tom22> I tried to install something on desktop user account from admin account and got xxxx is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported. How do I avoid this?
<sometux> *like
<coz_> masterme120,   how many channels does your card support?
<KnickLighter> sometux; You could use a vnc, http based
<masterme120> coz_, 7.1
<KnickLighter> sometux; http://lifehacker.com/317125/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps
<Bing0> LostHorizons, nope.  hit the vbox forums(mac end) and read the stickies if you are paranoid. :)
<sometux> KnickLighter, the idea is to bypass my work firewalls to access my Work PC by running web-based client on one of our servers
<LostHorizons> lol
<LostHorizons> thanks
<coz_> masterme120,  mm  I have a similar card but gnerally just adjust in alsamixer... there are gui frontends for that  as well as a  pulseaudio systemtic  graphic equalizer
<milen8204> where are my microfon setings ?
<dieth> How do i change lock from root to owner?
<KnickLighter> sometux; so run it on port 80
 * major_redhat is back (gone 00:05:51)
<sresu> jkeyes0isawesome: How is your USB stick recognised by the system? <ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/*usb*>
<sometux> KnickLighter, the servers are web servers
<KnickLighter> sometux; does your system admin / boss allow this though?
<sometux> KnickLighter, so the port 80 is already assigned
<KnickLighter> sometux; you might try teamviewer for linux then..?
<sometux> KnickLighter, the firewall is not at our control
<KnickLighter> not http based though, but still
<KnickLighter> Might work
<dieth> How do i change lock from root to owner?
<sometux> KnickLighter, you got the idea?
<KnickLighter> sometux; yeah.. A way to do that would be reverse.. but that won't really work.
<sresu> jkeyes0isawesome: <umount /dev/sdX1> then <dd_rescue /path/to/iso/debian-506-alpha-CD-1.iso /dev/sdX>.
<trijntje> Dmole, dd to /dev/null did take a long time, but returned no errors
 * major_redhat is away: Busy, usually AFK
<LjL> !away > major_redhat    (major_redhat, see the private message from ubottu)
<sometux> KnickLighter, I need an open-source solution
<KnickLighter> sometux; you need it to listen on ports in order to connect
<KnickLighter> check with your firewall which ports are available
<KnickLighter> and run a vnc listener on those ports
<KnickLighter> or teamviewer.
<KnickLighter> has http too, afaik
<jkeyes0isawesome> sresu: that gives me two outputs, both of which are pointing to the same device: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-11-26 12:08 /dev/disk/by-id/usb-HP_v125w_UTa10615000698-0:0 -> ../../sdb
<jkeyes0isawesome> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-11-26 12:08 /dev/disk/by-id/usb-HP_v125w_UTa10615000698-0:0-part1 -> ../../sdb1
<sometux> KnickLighter, the web server that will host the web-based client is part of the internal network so that I can access any pc on the network once I have access to web-server and entering the ip address of the PC I want to control
<KnickLighter> sometux; do you want it to be graphical? or text
<KnickLighter> I assume servers dont have Gui's
<trijntje> !enter | KnickLighter
<ubottu> KnickLighter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<masterme120> coz_, The original problem was that I can't adjust the volume through the "gnome-volume-control" applet.   I have headphones connected to a port on the back, and the volume only changes when I adjust PCM or surround channels, but the volume manager applet is adjusting the Front Master channel.
<sometux> KnickLighter, the web-based client will render the remote desktop for me
<KnickLighter> trijntje; sorry heur ;)
<Dmole> trijntje: that would indicate your dive might be OK, it's just the FS that is mucked up
<KnickLighter> sometux; yeah i see what you mean.. hmm. thinking.
<coz_> masterme120,  ooo ... mmm  have you tried   alsamixergui
<Dmole> sometux: why not just use ssh forwarding?
<coz_> masterme120,   I am kind of suggesting the things I have tired ,,, I am definitly not a linux sound expert,,,you could try  #alsa  and or  #pulseaudio channels
<trijntje> Dmole, yeah, so thats good news. Thanks again for the advice
<sometux> C
<trijntje> Hi people, how can I fix a damaged NTFS partition from ubuntu?
<sresu> jkeyes0isawesome: I would suggest to use dd_rescue /path/to/iso/openSUSE-11.2-KDE4-LiveCD-i686.iso /dev/sdX. That works perfectly with me
<KnickLighter> Dmole; ports blocked, he needs something from http
<sometux> Dmole, I need to control my Work PC which is behind firewall and NAT
<Dmole> KnickLighter: all outgoing ports?
<sresu> jkeyes0isawesome: <dd_rescue /path/to/iso/openSUSE-11.2-KDE4-LiveCD-i686.iso /dev/sdX>
<KnickLighter> Dmole; He wants to connect from the outside to his workstation.
<masterme120> coz_, I went here because it's specifically the applet.  You used to be able to change which channel it adjusted in the sound preferences dialogue, but it's not there any more.
<Dmole> KnickLighter: ah....
<JPSman> when was the last LTS?
<xangua> JPSman: lucid
<JPSman> er, which distro was the LTS?
<checking2> I love NTFS, it has junction points, hard links, symlinks
<JPSman> ok
<trijntje> !lts
<Dmole> sometux: webex or an open alt
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<RoguishRavager> nvm, I figured it out
<sometux> Dmole, let me check it out
<coz_> masterme120,  understood...  would still try both of those channels and let them know that gnome no longer has that options in sound dialog
<Dmole> sometux: you basically need to to leave a connection from the inside out
<Dmole> sometux: you can actualy use putty/ssh to do this with reverse port forwarding
<Dmole> KnickLighter:reverse port forwarding should do the trik
<Lins> anyone knows a PS3 channel?
<MrDudle> is ps3 opensource?
<sometux> Dmole, what about the proxy
<sometux> ?
<Milos_SD> How can I burn 7GB file on a DVD+DL?
<Milos_SD> can k3b or brasero do that?
<KnickLighter> sometux; you can use a tool to tunnel trough the proxy.
<Dmole> sometux: all you would need is a server somewhere not at work
<kenjin2201> Can I suspend the system after some time? like we do for shutdown : sudo shutdown -h 30
<kenjin2201> ?
<sometux> Dmole, did you got what Im trying to do?
<Dmole> kenjin2201: "man at"
<wastrel> or sleep
<Dmole> sometux: yes; from work open a reverse port forward to your home computer with ssh(putty for windows) then from home you can use RDP to connect to your work computer via localhost
<sometux> Dmole, my_home_pc ---> 80 work_web_server ---> VNC work_workstation
<Dmole> sometux: you can skip the middle server
<milen8204> where i can check my microphone settings ?
<Dmole> sometux: putty (work->home) then any time you can VNC (home->work)
<nimbiotics> im using gadmin-samba on ubuntu 10.10. So far I havent been able to share devices within my mixed windoze/linux LAN. The status I get on gadmin-samba is "Activated, inactive servers: nmbd". Can someone please help this noob get this fixed??? TIA!
<Dmole> sometux: but VNC is crap so ony use it if you "have to"
<nascentmind> Hi. When I try to login using kdm it quits and comes back. It was working fine before.
<fastronnie> anyone able to help me with wireless connection issues?
<coz_> fastronnie,  unfortunately I personally have near to no experience with wireless
<JodaZ> how do i change tcps initial congestion window ?
<JPSman> is it possible to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<fastronnie> is there a good network connection manager that anyone can recommend?
<wastrel> fastronnie: wicd
<wastrel> fastronnie: you'll have to stop network-manager processes before it will work
<xangua> JPSman: from 9.10 then to 10.04 and finally to 10.10, yes
<evilbug> my friend did a fresh install of 10.10 yesterday and all worked well [wireless network]. when he got home and connected his ethernet cable he would not be able to connect to the internet even though his desktop worked fine hardwired. any clues?
<ubuXubu> driver issue
<trijntje> How can I fix a damaged NTFS partition from ubuntu?
<Tejaclfmo> does anyone know how can i create a new wireless interface ?
<Tejaclfmo> in jaunty
<evilbug> ubuXubu: another friend has the same laptop as this guy running 10.10 and has absolutely no problems.
<xangua> Tejaclfmo: jaunty is no longer supported
<BluesKaj> trijntje, damaged how ?
<coz_> trijntje,  is this a windows partition or maybe a bad sector?
<evilbug> BluesKaj: hey. so i managed to get that ubuntu install going yesterday.
<aroman> Hey all. I quickly share'd an app, got the accepted email, and trying to apt-add-repository, but it gives me Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~myaccount/+archive/myapp
<sly007> Hi, I am looking for a Qt or GTK terminal emulator which doesn't depend on gnome or kde. What do you use?
<coz_> trijntje,  is this a windows partition
<ubuXubu> evilbug, do they have the same rotuer modem, same isp etc...
<BluesKaj> hey evilbug , so you were able set up the boot sequence ok in the BIOS then, glad to hear it.
<erUSUL> trijntje: if it is ntfs is better to use  windows tools to recover/check it. they know they stuff better than anyone
<trijntje> coz_, the disk doesnt support SMART but I've read the whole thing with dd and no errors showed up
<evilbug> ubuXubu: i don't think the same modem but isp yes.
<trijntje> BluesKaj, chkdsk on windows returns errors, and I keep ketting BSOD
<coz_> trijntje,  and this is an external drive
<evilbug> ubuXubu: like i said though, his desktop is hardwired to his router and works fine but the laptop won't connect.
<trijntje> coz_, no, internal NTFS
<ubuXubu> evilbug, try a different port
<trijntje> erUSUL, I've tried that, but it looks like windows cant fix the errors
<coz_> trijntje,  oh  ok  is this also just a storage device or   windows os  drive
<vic20gmr> how do i make changes hat ive made using iwconfig stick, so that they stay how ive set them between reboots?
<evilbug> BluesKaj: for some reason it wouldn't read the disc but i found out that my friend didn't create a proper usb stick install and so i guided him through that and worked out.
<erUSUL> trijntje: some windows third party tools?
<ubuXubu> evilbug, call isp and make them update the firmware then reboot
<evilbug> ubuXubu: ok. i'm going to get in touch with him later tonight and try your suggestions. thanks.
<toxictux> sly007, i have sakura on my laptop works quite good
<trijntje> coz_, the drive holds the windows install, thats why I cant just format it to see if that fixes it
<Padster> hey, i'm bored
<trijntje> erUSUL, I'm not sure, I'm also asking in #windows atm, but fixing the partitions would require that windows isnt running from that drive correct?
<Dmole> trijntje: can you mount the FS at all?
<coz_> trijntje,   ah understood  so you need to redo  grub2  ...yes?
<Xandry445> how can i create a new wireless interface
<Xandry445> ?
<ms8j3p>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   ms8j3p DJClean MattB KindOne lucitu Superbest Zaidwi Padster Xandry445 Animagladius francescoparasil atxq sly007 gigasoft Lenin_Cat toxictux bodom LinuxMercedes NuXeLiTe maddentim evilbug pipegeek majnoon slipp3d tensorpudding yn
<ms8j3p>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   Matic`Makovec Cpudan80 sometux andycc ddman frold major_redhat schmidtm Mud syslq_ biella lyrae paranoid_ndroid luis_lopez arak Tigger__ Barridus prong cozziemoto Warlord dhruvasagar olskolirc SuP|Lobby lamstyle compromised antiv
<ms8j3p>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   NDPMacBook JackLeo mvn071 Bing0 LinGmnZ brianchidester llua b0nn eMxyzptlk arepeace_apis kbrosnan johan794 JanC roxy kotelette a_bug FiReSTaRT noob CatCheeto zulax betamine ben_kju Neillithan karrozia seiflotfy duffydack aroman a
<ms8j3p>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   rats_ Jettis adac danopia jeb_ l34k teddymills serard h4z|da jhutchins_lt Kardos simplexio nouitfvf frewo64_ wastrel Ant- YWork Bugs-Bunny Biolunar hashashin Chopinn nimbiotics flupke r1k0 Kanniball obst amagee ispirto lhavelund 
<ms8j3p>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   sorrowsjoy skyred Gorthaur mimico oski Zonetti Abhinav1 brishu woulf miles__ B-r00t uprx ColKilkenny Gurty mndo pr0b0t mbeierl icedearth wedwo- dragonkeeper the_eye_ MaximLevitsky Tomcat_ha DaZ IVBela alpharesearch KnickLighter j
<coz_> trijntje,  if reinstalling grub  is the issue  you may want to look at this   http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide  ... read through that several times to get your bearings...also talk about it in the #grub channel before getting starting if there is some confusion
<erUSUL> trijntje: probably... what i am saying is that i only know of one tool to "fix" a ntfs partition from linux « ntfsfix » but that tool only makes sure the partition was not umounted uncleanly
<trijntje> Dmole, yes, windows can boot, but it keeps BSOD-ing me. I've already backed up all important data
<The_rogue_smiler> Ugh, I am having an annoying problem with openoffic word.
<st> what the hell??
<Padster> Xandry445: right clock on the network icon and go to edit connections and add a new wireless one
<aroman> st, spam, don't worry about it
<The_rogue_smiler> It is not showing my cursor move when I space.
<The_rogue_smiler> This is annoying and confusing.
<trijntje> coz_, its not a grub issue, the PC doesnt even have Linux installed. I just popped in the live CD and tried to fix it from linux, since windows cant do it apparently
<Dmole> trijntje: then the FS is not your problem it's windows
<Dmole> trijntje: try a windows repair
<r000t_editsuite> Okay, WUBI worked fine yesterday, then I rebooted after an upgrade and whenever I select WUBI from Windoze bootloader, I get returned to POST/BIOS
<coz_> trijntje,  mmm  yes you may have to do the windows repair  or reinstall windows... I havent done a windows repair in some time
<r000t_editsuite> How f*cked is my install, and how can I recover data that's on the loop file?
<BluesKaj> trijntje, can you get to C:\ prompt , if so try fixmbr
<Xandry445> how can i create a new wireless interface in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !wubi | r000t_editsuite
<ubottu> r000t_editsuite: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Xandry445> thank you
<Dmole> trijntje: or if you backed up then just format reinstall
<trijntje> BluesKaj, I dont think my problem is related to the mbr, is it?
<trijntje> coz_, Dmole, erUSUL thanks for your help, ill go back to windows and see what I can do form there
<TheSov> I need help with bind 9 on 10.10 for some odd reason when i nslookup the zone files i added from my slack box they dont work.
<majnoon> ok checked in #freenode the SASL thingy is just spam
<wastrel> :[
<NewOne> hi
<TheSov> hello
<NewOne> is there a software to image my hard drive for linux?
<TheSov> dd
<NewOne> but not bit by bit,
<wastrel> g4l
<peppy_> newone:clonezilla
<wastrel> that too
<NewOne> i mean to back up my used  drive and not the free space like dd
<NewOne> peppy_ tnx
<NewOne> lol
<TheSov> anyone got some bind9 experience on 10.10, its setup oddly. im switching over from slackware and im about to rip my hair out.
<erUSUL> TheSov: /join #ubuntu-server ?
<TheSov> erUSUL, thanks
<jags> hey I'm trying to change some notification icons, i have replacements but they're actually in .png format, all the howtos I've read involve .svg's
<jags> anyone know how to change notification area icons, I know they're stored in /usr/share/icons, but not sure how to go about replacing them
<rpin42> jags: PNG are bitmap where SVG are vector. you might need to redraw them
<jags> rpin42, how is that accomplished? is there an app that will do it for me?
<gnat_x> jags: inkscape
<jags> gnat_x, thanks
<rpin42> jags, not really. You can dr.. inkscape
<gnat_x> i cannot for the life of me figure out why the startup disk creator keeps hanging at the very end of trying to create a bootable USB.
<Padster> jags: there are program that convert pixel images into vector, but they're usually not that good. in inkscape you will have to manually trace it.
<gnat_x> the drive is brand new from the package.
<Padster> jags: and inkscape has a built-in tracer, too
<gnat_x> jags: also, you can use png images as icons, but if you change the size of your panel they won't scale like the other icons do.
<NewOne> i'm trying to install ubuntu but my screen is not so good with Nvidia gt330m driver
<NewOne> what kind of OS are you segest me?
<Stava> offtopic: Is there a channel for computer hardware discussion? :o
<NewOne> i have sony noteboot
<NewOne> vpcf12
<NewOne> any advice ?
<bradahl> hi guys :D
<hcj> can someone help me with this...E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Muimi> Can someone please help me figure out how to get Ubuntu bootable on this system
<bradahl> what system are you using muimi??
<Muimi> I tried to write 10.10 64-bit to a 700 MB CD, and it said that the CD was not large enough.  So, I tried to write Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit mini onto the CD, and it gave me an 'invalid cue sheet' error.
<baggar11> I've enabled three monitors on my 10.10 build, and now the gnome-panel looks ugly. Doesn't seem to be applying a theme. Any help on this?
<Muimi> I've tried this on three XP machines using the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<wastrel> :[
<Muimi> I tried USB installer.  My motherboard, not that old, uses USB FDD and USB CD.  I tried both of the options...  It will not boot to the USB stick.
<hcj> @ muimi did you make it burn it on an image burner
<Muimi> I tried infrared, recommended at that site: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bradahl> I used the Wubi installer
<Muimi> And I tried Clone CD... and I tried Clone CD with Daemon Tools.
<Muimi> Yes, but then it's not bootable.  I'm trying to make a bootable install.
<hcj> Can someone help me with this error....E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bradahl> aha
<gnomefreak> hcj: depends on what you were doing
<jon__> Hey, I've heard that it's a bad idea to upgrade distros through the gui Update Manager... is that true?
<Muimi> @ hcj: After you get that error, try apt-get -f install to force an install of the files that didn't get loaded because of the error. Then try apt-get upgrade again, apt-get -f install back and forth until only the package that has the error is left.
<evilbug> jon__: no.
<gnomefreak> jon__: use update-manager command
<jon__> what about apt-get dist-upgrade
<hcj> it always says it is something with java 6
<gnomefreak> jon__: better and recommended you use update-manager as it can fix any problems that dist-upgrade may not fix
<jon__> so run apt-get dist-upgrade then update-manager?
<Muimi> I also read that you should read manpage for dpkg and apt-get if you are going to use debian unstable (Sid)...
<Muimi> @ hcj.
<gnomefreak> jon__: run update-manager from command line
<BluesKaj> Muimi, try imgbrn in windows , it's the best img and iso burn app in window in my experience
<jon__> gnomefreak, Ok, gotcha you're saying update-manager is better and recommended
<gnomefreak> it should prompt you that there is a new version of ubuntu
<hcj> yeah i did iso image burner
<jon__> gnomefreak, what's up with apt-get... does it just not work well?
<BluesKaj> Muimi, http://www.imgburn.com/
<hcj> i did have to mess with the bios to get it to install @muimi
<BluesKaj> hcj, @ doen't work on irc clients , just the nick is fine
<gnomefreak> jon__: it works but if you have a problem app or a problem with a package update-manager can fix most of them were as dist-upgrade(when jumping ubuntu versions, not packages) can cause problems
<augdawg> when i try to branch somehting from launchpad, gnome asks me to unlock the keyring. can anyone tell me how to bypass this? (i have forgotten my password)
<hcj> also anything i try to install something the install freezes.... idk wut to do...
<gnomefreak> jon__: main problems that can pop up is version of packages in PPAs or outside repos
<jon__> gnomefreak, thanks, another thing I'm concerned about, this is a fresh installation of 9.04 because I tried 10.10 on my laptop, but the live version wasn't working correctly.
<jon__> gnomefreak, do you think upgrading will break something?
<gnomefreak> not sure what you mean. but since you mentioned it you are best to upgrade from 9.04->9.10->10.04-
<gnomefreak> 10.10
<nimbiotics> Pease help me!! im using gadmin-samba on ubuntu 10.10. So far I havent been able to share devices within my mixed windoze/linux LAN. The status I get on gadmin-samba is "Activated, inactive servers: nmbd". Can someone please help this noob get this fixed??? TIA!
<jon__> gnomefreak, yea thats the plan. 10.10 would load most of the way but lock up before it fully loaded
<ddman> how can i get the shared memory dump in core files for analysis ?
<gnomefreak> maybe best to install a clean version of 10.10. skipping releases is not recommened and can and will most likely give you major problems when skipping releases
<hcj> can someone help me with this...Setting up sun-java6-doc (6-10-0ubuntu2) ... This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the JDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the archives:
<jon__> gnomefreak, it was just the live version of 10.10
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, make sure you have smb servers install on the other linux machine , it's also a good idea to both smb clients and servers installed
<gnomefreak> jon__: maybe bad ISO, mismatched MD5SUM, or not burned on slowest speed
<gnomefreak> or any other number of reasons
<jon__> gnomefreak, gotcha. so you don't recommend 9.10 > 10.10 then?
<gnomefreak> no, eiother go 9.04->9.10->...... or clean install
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, and I have to ask if you have setup sharing folders on the other pcs
<jon__> gnomefreak, cool, 9.10 it is. thanks. two more questions. what is a good resource to read up for getting familiar with the nuts and bolts of linux; and what isa very customizable IRC client. I'm using xchat
<gnomefreak> there is a very good chance something will break by skipping rleeases but you are alot more likely to see issues skipping that many releases
<jon__> I suspect you're busy. those are minor details so I'm gonna go do the upgrade now.
<jon__> Later
<jon__> thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> jon__: hereis info on Linux itself http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux and as for irc clients i use irssi xchat instantbird
<gnomefreak> and more
<jon__> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<airlynx>  I'm having serious problems with PulseAudio under 10.04 and was considering upgrading to 10.10 using the Update Manager, however I've read that there is no RT kernel for 10.10, is this a big issue if I'm using Ubuntu Studio to play/record MIDI instruments?
<jp> hi guys... i installed vpn pptp on a server, but when a remote computer gets connected through it, it can't ping any ip from the connected vpn network, any ideas?
<jp> thanks!
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: as of this moment its only an ubuntu and a windows pc. i do have file sharing on both pcs but none can see the other. on the linux pc i shared a folder using garmin-samba and when i go to nautilus, it is not shared. Also, gadmin-samba reports status as: 'Activated, inactive servers: nmbd winbindd". furthemore; Status wont change even when i press "Deactivate" button
<hcj_> can anyone help me with this error? Errors were encountered while processing:  sun-java6-doc
<jeremia> hi
<Padster> hcj: that's not a helpful error message. it just says an error was encountered with jave.
<jeremia> does someone know how I can limit the amount of RAM a programm may use?
<Gnea> !ask | hcj_
<ubottu> hcj_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Padster> jeremia: sorry, not me
<hcj_> @ padster how woulf i get something thats more helpfull
<Muimi> Works.  DVD-requird.
<Muimi> Wasn't brave enough to try anything but Mini.
<Gnea> jeremia: no, but you can change its priority over or under other processes
<Muimi> I think that http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download should say "DVD" or "USB".
<airlynx> hcj_: what were you doing when you got the message?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Can anyone tell me whether or not the following functionality is slated to be included in a future and/or current release of Ubuntu:  When a laptop is disconnected from any, or is connected to one or more, external monitors is updates the nvidia/x configuration accordingly?
<Muimi> And it should also say USB HDD... not just USB
<hcj_> i was trying to do this sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hcj_> airlynx
<jeremia> Gnea_: well, the programm just filled up my whole swap and got killed. but I don't want it to do that
<ilovefairuz> jeremia: ulimit -m
<ilovefairuz> jeremia: for all available options, type: help ulimit
<Gnea> jeremia: I think he means: man ulimit
<john> any luck with wirless usb adapters. i can't get mine to work with ubuntu
<Gnea> !wifi | john there is a list to what is supported here:
<ilovefairuz> Gnea: jeremia: no i don't 'man', ulimit is a bash builtin not a binary
<ubottu> john there is a list to what is supported here:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hcj_> i downloaded the java jdk pakage... .but how do it install it...
<Gnea> ilovefairuz: ah yes
<llutz_> !java | hcj_ use that from the repos
<ubottu> hcj_ use that from the repos: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ilovefairuz> hcj_: downloaded from where? oracle's site? you shouldn't do that, use the repository in the link ubottu just gave you
<hcj_> k repos.... ill try that
<elijah> What is the best way to get Chrome 8 beta or Dev?
<evfool> hi all
<ShakeyJake> h
<hcj_> i forgot how to get to repos...?
<SeanInSeattle> Hello all.  Does anyone know how to configure Ubuntu 10.04 to auto-detect external displays, and switch to that x-server config accordingly?
<ilovefairuz> elijah: when you install the stable version, a repository is added that also contains  the beta and the dev versions, if you install any (using apt-get or the software center) the stable version will be replaced
<ilovefairuz> hcj_: in the software center, select edit > software sources, and enable the partner repository, then search for google chrome
<ilovefairuz> hcj_: sorry, search for "sun java"
<hcj_> @ ilovefairuz thanks...
<ilovefairuz> hcj_: should be called sun-java6-jre or so
<anr78> !info nmdb
<ubottu> Package nmdb does not exist in maverick
<elijah> ilovefairuz: Thanks, I found this and it appears to be working
<elijah> ilovefairuz: http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/switch-dev-and-beta-chrome-channels-on-linux/
<ramu> ramu
<ramu> i want to install sound drivers
<anr78> !info smbd
<ubottu> Package smbd does not exist in maverick
<capcbd> Hope someone can help
<elijah> ilovefairuz: I am on Chrome Beta 8 now, when an update to the beta hits will the update manager find it?
<Ycarene> I'm trying to get a scanner working, I have a solution, but I don't know how to implement it.  It says to change the "SNMP Community settings" to "Read:public" and "Write:public" but I have no idea where to do that.
<ilovefairuz> elijah: yes
<GeamT> salut
<hcj_> @ ilovefairuz i dont see an option to search for sun java
<ilovefairuz> Ycarene: does this "scanner" have a web or a telnet interface?
<ilovefairuz> hcj_: it's in the upper right corner of the software center
<Ycarene> not that I know if, it's handled through hpaio
<GeamT> je viens de créer une partition de 10 Gib mais lorsque je veux sauvegarder mes fichiers à l'intérieur, il y a un message d'erreur empêchant toute copie.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<GeamT> mince je me suis encore trompé de chanel
<hcj_> oh not in the sources... ok
<tensorpudding> !fr | GeamT
<Mavs> oui
<ubottu> GeamT: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest6884> buonasera
<ilovefairuz> Ycarene: how is your scanner connected to your computer?
<ilovefairuz> !who | Ycarene
<ubottu> Ycarene: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ycarene> It's usb, yeah, I think I clicked on the wrong link.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> When I connect Google buzz, Facebook, and so on, gwibber itself directly connect to those sites, without sending account info. to gwibber.com ?
<ilovefairuz> Ycarene: SNMP has no business with USB attached devices, it's for network attached ones
<HazardX> anyone know of a ttyS duming program that prints the values in byte-size hex values (indead of text strings)?
<ilovefairuz> Emmanuel_Chanel: yes, gwibber is a client  not service
<jeremia> ilovefairuz: thanks, it kinda works
<hcj_> anytime i try to install in the software center it freezes when "applying changes" wut can i do
<ilovefairuz> HazardX: pipe through 'od' ?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ilovefairuz: Thx for the answer! I wanted to know that. I got confused.
<jeremia> ilovefairuz: i set the limit to 1GB with 'ulimit -m 1048576'. the programm allocated 4GB and after about half a minute, it terminated because of out of memory.
<Bing0> hcj_, this happens to me occasionally, and i find that clicking on the other options smartens it up
<Bing0> no idea why
<HazardX> ilovefairuz, od might do
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics,   garmin-samba?
<slide> Is there a quick command line way to launch an application in 5 seconds?
<New0> hi every one i just install ubuntu notebook version how can i be sure it is?
<jeremia> ilovefairuz: but shouldn't it take more than 1 gig? or is this another parameter (don't understand the difference between -m and -l)
<quant> New0, it surely is
<capcbd> I've been trying to install ubuntu 10.10 as a dual boot with winxp it gets as far as asking me o restart the computer and when I do  I get a DOS looking screen with [ 1503.322607] end request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 533520
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> yes doesn't tell me much , nimbiotics ...not familiar with that version
<ilovefairuz> jeremia: i'm guessing  -H but let me check
<New0> quant ok but i have some problem with the ubuntu regilar version so how can i check it?
<tomtom354> I suspect a DVD drive is hanging shutdown.  how to do temporarily disable the drive for diagnostic reasons?
<quant> New0, check what?
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: sry, GADMIN-SAMBA
<New0> check what system i'm on ?
<New0> as right now
<bradahl> hi capcbd. download wubi and install the linux you want to use from there
<capcbd> I've tried it twice on 2 different HDD's and the 2nd hdd was with IDE to usb cord
<ilovefairuz> jeremia: do you run the program from the same terminal you issued the ulimit command in ?
<quant> New0, uname -a
<Alan502> Hey :) I'm doing a script that needs the user's idle time, I found the w command but the idle time doesn't seem to be displaying correctly on my machine, can somebody help?
<New0> quant tnx
<Stava> How do I name the file im editing in vim? :o
<jeremia> ilovefairuz: yes, by a bash-script
<tensorpudding> :w <name>
<quant> starcoder, vim filename
<Stava> tensorpudding, thanks
<anr78> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 7285 kB, installed size 20624 kB
<tensorpudding> name being the full or relative path
<hcj_> is there a book or a site that teaches you how to work and navigate and fix stuff on linux....
<NewOne> ok i don't know what heppen but my computer is freeze
<NewOne> i'm New0 too
<NewOne> *also
<Alan502> hcj_, there's a ubuntu book
<NewOne> i'm on my other computer now
<Ycarene> Wow, I've encountered an issue that no-one else has encountered.
<NewOne> here ubuntu work fine
<Dave_L> I just installed xchat-gnome.  I can't find the setting that caused it to automatically connect to #freenode and join #ubuntu.
<NewOne> but my other computer of New0 just freeze
<ilovefairuz> jeremia: pastebin the output of ulimit -a
<ilovefairuz> !paste | jeremia
<ubottu> jeremia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NewOne> after the uname -a command
<Alan502> Dave_L, didn't you add it to favorites?
<NewOne> any advie?
<Dave_L> alan, no
<hcj_> @ alan502 where would i find that
<NewOne> *advise
<Alan502> hcj_, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/book/book-toc.html
<Alan502> hcj_, you can find a print version on amazon
<starcoder> <quant> starcoder, vim filename
<starcoder> ?
<hcj_> thanks ALAN502
<BluesKaj> ok nimbiotics . I'm just using the smb client and server with networking in nautllus .. haven't used the samba guis in while. It helps also to have openssh server and client installed
<jeremia> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536821/
<Alan502> Dave_L, go to xchat>network list , look for freenode and click edit
<Alan502> hcj_, np :)
<NewOne> ok i geuss my computer (New0) don't won't ubutnu on him LOL
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: thx
<Cars10> i booted from the LiveCD and pressed Try Ubuntu, but how long should it before it starts ???
<New0> hi again :)
<capcbd> when the dos screen came up the 2nd time I hit the reset button the computer and unplugged the usb and it was giving me and error about the grub not being there so I reset again with usb plugged in and it shows me the grub and loaded up ubuntu from the USB exturnal drive
<New0> i did a reboot
<Alan502> Cars10, depends on your ram, it might take a good while...
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: i just installed openssh server from synaptic but i dont see openssh client, which one is it?
<Alan502> nimbiotics, ubuntu has ssh client by default
<Cars10> Alan502: its and old pc with 250 ram and only dual speed cd
<nimbiotics> Alan502: thx
<New0> the problem that i have is becouse Nvidia GT 330m driver
<Alan502> Cars10, well, you should let it some time then
<Alan502> nimbiotics, welcome :)
<New0> my screen is not so good with it at all :(
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, openssh-client
<Dave_L> alan502: i unchecked "cycle until connected", although "automatically connect" was already unchecked. I didn't see #ubuntu listed anywhere.
<Cars10> Alan502: like 30min?
<jeremia> ilovefairuz: gnome-system-monitor shows me 3.2GB and then immediatly puts matlab to sleep, could it be that the information there is simply wrong for a very short time (at least the system doesn't really freeze anymore)
<Alan502> Dave_L, It isn't on favorite channels?
<FrozenFire[work]> Can anyone recommend a solution for remotely locking a system from access by a specific user, via a standard protocol such as HTTP or RPC?
<Dave_L> I can't find "favorite channels".
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: got it
<Alan502> Cars10, perhaps, let it 30-50 min
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: what can i do next?
<capcbd> how much HDD space should ubuntu have it all it's partitions
<Cars10> Alan502: ok thx
<Alan502> Cars10, np, after all the waiting you'll have your ol machine with the best os :)
<Alan502> Can somebody here help me?
<ilovefairuz> jeremia: try -v instead of -m, there are (outdated?) reports that linux ignores -m
<Alan502> I'm doing a script that needs the user's idle time, I found the w command but the idle time doesn't seem to be displaying correctly on my machine, can somebody help?
<jeremia> ilovefairuz: just tried that before, didn't work either
<Cars10> Alan502: yup windows 2003 server is going out the window ^^
<notlistening> any clever boxee fans here?
<Alan502> Cars10, yey! :D
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<capcbd> how do I remove ubuntu from a harddrive I don't want it on?
<Alan502> Cars10, and btw, did you check your disk for errors? that happens, and might slow the live cd load...
<mattwj2002> question for the room.....is there a tool formatting SD cards for digital cameras/printers?
<SeanInSeattle> Is it possible to get ubuntu to use gmail through the browser instead of evolution as the primary email client?
<anr78> After todays upgrade of 10.04 it seems smbclient has stopped working. Known issue?
<Alan502> SeanInSeattle, that sounds challenging, but doesn't gmail have SMTP support?
<notlistening> how do i make a .img bootable if it currently isn't
<New0> those any one here have Nvidia display card ? on notebook ?
<capcbd> ???
<Alan502> notlistening, what type of bootable image?
<Cars10> Alan502: no i didnt, can i do this after i installed if it works ???
<SeanInSeattle> Alan502:  Yes, it does.  I don't have any desire to use the Evolution mail client instead of the primary/main gmail interface.  I prefer their web UI to the Evolution client.
<New0> i need some link how to, for mine
<New0> *for my self
<notlistening> Well i have an img that i have found somewhere i should not have which has a linux system in it. I want to run it on virtualbox
<New0> for fixing the driver problem
<Feels_Goodman> sup @ u #ubuntu - I've got a hard drive caddy (with hard drive, derp) plugged into my USB ports (it's one of them 1usb > 2usb jobbies) - I can see the HD using CLI, (/dev/sdc1 -HPFS/NTFS) - but I want it to 'open' in a window so I can move some files to it - anyone got any pointers for me please?
<Dave_L> alan502: thx, i found the settings by right-clicking on the netwk & chnl names in the sidebar.
<Alan502> Cars10, if you didn't and if it does have errors, then the installation will fail or your disk won't load.
<maria_ozawa> anybody know how to use logitech 5000 pro in ubuntu? i search driver at logitech support webpage, but they not provide a driver for linux platform
<capcbd> am I just to slow to get a responce?
<Alan502> SeanInSeattle, Well, if it's about the interface, maybe you can consider thunderbird
<New0> ok every one tnx for help :D
<Alan502> New0, keep your questions in one line, so it's easier to follow up
<New0> join #nvidia
<i_is_broke> New0, try going to systems, and admin and see if there is a driver for it in additional drivers
<New0> Alan502 ok
<Alan502> I'm doing a script that needs the user's idle time, I found the w command but the idle time doesn't seem to be displaying correctly on my machine, can somebody help?
<Feels_Goodman> I've got a hard drive caddy (with hard drive, derp) plugged into my USB ports (it's one of them cheapo 1usb > 2usb jobbies) - I can see the HD using CLI, (/dev/sdc1 -HPFS/NTFS) - but I want it to 'open' in a window so I can move some files to it - anyone got any pointers for me please?
<ilovefairuz> jeremia: also, ask in #ubuntu-server, if you find an answer,  let me know
<hmw> The firmware file for my DVBT-USB device "disappeared" from /lib/firmware, I had to copy the file from my archive back there. I don't use that netbook often, and all updates are done strictly manually. I want to find out, how the file could have disappeared. How could I possibly find out?
<FrozenFire[work]> Feels_Goodman, Does it not display in Nautilus?
<New0> i_is_broke there is but it's make me problems, when i did install ubuntu (not noteboot version) after i was active my driver and reboot my system won't start. it just went blank
<FrozenFire[work]> Feels_Goodman, It should show up in the list on the left-hand side of the file manager.
<stringer5> exit
<Feels_Goodman> FrozenFire[work]: I can't see it in the file manager :\
<FrozenFire[work]> Feels_Goodman, If this is not the case, it may be mounted to a directory where your non-root user does not have read access.
<FrozenFire[work]> Feels_Goodman, Open System->Administration->Disk Utility
<FrozenFire[work]> Select the drive
<jiffe> I have an ubuntu virtual machine on vmware, I can add a disk to an existing controller and run rescan-scsi-bus.sh and it will show up, but if I add a disk to an empty controller it doesn't, is there a way to do this without rebooting?
<Feels_Goodman> FrozenFire[work]: Yes - it's there, as "Unknown"
<Feels_Goodman> it must have been formatted to WBFS
<Feels_Goodman> FrozenFire[work]: thanks man! :)
<New0> serirely i need HELP with ubuntu, untiill now i was using Win 7 that already installed, but i want to get to know ubuntu more. becouse it's more best for me very fast system
<FrozenFire[work]> Happy to help :)
<capcbd> can any one here help me?
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, Just ask the question ;)
<New0> forgive my bad english :)
<omar> hey
<FrozenFire[work]> Feels_Goodman, https://code.google.com/p/linux-wbfs-manager/wiki/Usage
<capcbd> I have frozen
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, To remove Ubuntu from a drive, you can simply delete the partitions associated with it.
<FrozenFire[work]> If you wish to absolutely remove the data, you would need to overwrite the partitions with zeroes first.
<omar> hello
<bonhoffer> what is this: "sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 33, should be uid 0"
<capcbd> but will the grub still show up?
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, open nautilus/network / , you should see windows network
<omar> hey
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, Grub resides in the boot partition.
<New0> i_is_broke so......
<FrozenFire[work]> If you wish to disable Grub from loading on that disk, you can overwrite the MBR on the disk.
<FrozenFire[work]> The MBR is located in the first 512 bytes of the disk.
<tomtom354> I suspect a DVD drive is hanging shutdown.  how to i temporarily disable it for diagnostic reasons?
<FrozenFire[work]> If you wish to simply remove the MBR from pointing to GRUB, you can use sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd* bs=512 count=1
<New0> so no one can HELP me ???
<FrozenFire[work]> Where * is a, b, c, etc associated with your disk.
<FrozenFire[work]> New0, Please be patient. If you question has not been responded to for ten or so minutes, re-ask it.
<FrozenFire[work]> New0, Your question is too vague for an answer. Learning to use Ubuntu is simply a matter of experience.
<New0> FrozenFire[work] ok tnx for the advice :)
<yuz> hi
<FrozenFire[work]> Play with it a bit. It's hard to break Ubuntu without using sudo.
<yuz> hi
<New0> FrozenFire[work] ok
<FrozenFire[work]> New0, If there is something specific you would like to ask about, please feel free.
<FrozenFire[work]> yuz, Hello.
<st> FrozenFire[work], it's trivially easy, just install the updates and voila
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: sry, was AFK... I see the windows network, but when i try tu open, i get err msg: "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<FrozenFire[work]> st, Regarding?
<st> regarding 'hard to break ubuntu'
<FrozenFire[work]> Herp derp. Hilarious.
<yuz> hi
<tomtom354> I suspect a DVD drive is hanging shutdown.  how to i temporarily disable it for diagnostic reasons?
<yuz> lokking 4 a relationship
<FrozenFire[work]> tomtom354, Typically, I would recommend disabling it in the BIOS if it is causing problems.
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, windows doesn't ask for a username and password ?
<tomtom354> ok that makes sense
<tomtom354> good idea
<devdz> Hi, i'm still new with linux stuff im using ubuntu and wana reinstall the module that treats connections and wireless connections, but i dont know its name. would some1 tell me?
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: nope
<Adasz> how can i catch the signals from any usb port?
<i_is_broke> New0, have you tried using the open source drivers for you nvidia?
<bonhoffer> i keep getting /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1001, should be uid 0
<bonhoffer> evertime i type sudo
<FrozenFire[work]> nimbiotics, Is there a Windows system on the network that has a share available?
<bonhoffer> of course it changes the uid #, but the error is the same -- any thoughts?
<FrozenFire[work]> nimbiotics, In my experience, Samba can be a bit buggy if you rely on Nautilus to retrieve and display the share list.
<FrozenFire[work]> So, I would recommend addressing the system directly by hostname.
<nimbiotics> yes there is, should i use a pwd for the usr in win??
<New0> ok i will ask not vague... i have sony VPCF12KFX with Nvidia display card GT 330M and my screen not show me all the system (i don't) see my buttom panel but after i install  (active) the driver from Additional Drivers and reboot it's went bank
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire[work]: yes there is, should i use a pwd for the usr in win??
<Muimi> devdz: what do you mean "treat"?
<bonhoffer> anyone know what permissions /var should have?
<Muimi> Treat as in treating a dying patient?
<FrozenFire[work]> nimbiotics, Try addressing the share directly via the location bar.
<New0> i_is_broke i only see the driver from Additional Driver under System > Administration
<FrozenFire[work]> nimbiotics, An example would be smb://systemhostname/C$
<cyborgsmurf> Tecnoballz on Ubuntu 10.04 crashes when there is too much activity... anyone knows why?
<FrozenFire[work]> If the share is available, it should request authentication.
<New0> i_is_broke i'm don't know if it is the open source driver
<Adasz> how can i catch the signals from any usb port?
<i_is_broke> !nvidia | New0
<ubottu> New0: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FrozenFire[work]> bonhoffer, Run "which sudo" in the terminal
<New0> i_is_broke tnx
<bonhoffer> FrozenFire[work]: /usr/bin/sudo
<john__> i'm looking for the inf file so i can use ndiswrapper.
<john__> i downloaded the driver for the belkin usb adapter, but i can't find it's inf file
<FrozenFire[work]> bonhoffer, It sounds like your sudo log simply has incorrect permissions.
<bonhoffer> FrozenFire[work]: i screwed up my var directory permissions
<Kontez>  ­./server freewild.ns0.it
<john__> ??
<FrozenFire[work]> bonhoffer, That'd certainly explain it. I'm not certain what the solution to that would be. Let me do a quick search.
<bonhoffer> FrozenFire[work]: thanks!
<Shorty> hey all
<DarkSector> Hello, I installed kubuntu-desktop and its wrecked havoc on my gnome theme/fonts etc. and amarok2 etc don't play because of phonon. I also see a bunch of K-applications installed, I'd like to remove them all, is there a way to do it ?
<nimbiotics> how can i typer in the location bar? it only show buttons for directories
<john__> 1 hr and still no help
<Kevin-Laptop> I'm having trouble with my sound driver. When I try to play music from Rhythmbox, I don't hear anything. When I play a Youtube video, its in fast forward mode. How do I fix this?
<bonhoffer> i need the permissions for /var/lock/ too
<Onryo_> I am using "network proxy" for all of metacity (gnome). The problem is that Rhythmbox gets messed up though Tor. Can I pick certain programs NOT to get sent though Tor
<FrozenFire[work]> bonhoffer, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/restoring-var-permissions-472421/#post2374060
<bonhoffer> thanks
<john__> i need to get an inf file. how do i download it
<FrozenFire[work]> nimbiotics, Under View, there is an entry called "Location Bar"
<New0> in Synaptic is there a way to list all my nvidia result in the teminal so i will post it in pastebin.com?
<giant_g2> I need to do an interview with a computer science professional for a school report. Anybody here able and willing to help me?
<Alan502> what command do i use to pause a linux script?
<FrozenFire[work]> That will display the location bar, similar to what you would find in a web browser.
<karthick87> Is there ruby syntax validation plugin for gedit?
<john__> damn, how y'all ignore a person
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire[work]: ive got it on, but it only shows buttons for folders and nothing where i can type
<Alan502> john__, whats the mater
<Shorty> lol john
<Alan502> xD
<Shorty> i need some help
<Shorty> if someone has a quick minute
<Alan502> ask.
<LadySm0ke> hi... same as Shorty I'm in desperate need for help
<Kevin-Laptop> I'm having trouble with my sound driver. When I try to play music from Rhythmbox, I don't hear anything. When I play a Youtube video, its in fast forward mode. How do I fix this?
<FrozenFire[work]> nimbiotics, If the Location Bar is checked, then it should show the entry at below the toolbar.
<Shorty> im trying to install 10.10 64bit on my laptop
<Muimi> Alan502, read or sleep
<New0> i_is_broke by the way the only thing i can see in Synaptic is nvidia-common with check (V) on it
<Alan502> Muimi, sleep miliseconds?
<cyborgsmurf> (1) I cant type in japanese at www.sharedtalk.com (2) The game Tecnoballz keeps crashing when playing (3) Firefox crashes when I have a certain page loaded while exiting (4) Editor in Njam dosent save my levels
<Shorty> and after GRUB my backlight will not come on so i cannot seen anything unless i shine my desklight right at the screen
<Shorty> any ideas?
<Onryo_> John just use wget
<cyborgsmurf> If anyone can help me with any of my issues please say yes
<Muimi> yes.
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, It sounds like, possibly, an issue with display drivers.
<Muimi> or read -p
<Muimi> read -n 1 -p
<Alan502> read -p?
<Alan502> -n?
<Onryo_> ie wget http://this.is.the.file.com
<Alan502> is sleep in seconds or milliseconds?
<Muimi> read -n 1 -p "press my mouseballs to continue"
<Shorty> FrozenFire[work] pm?
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Are you able to see what's on the laptop screen, or is it too dark?
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, I'd prefer to keep it in the channel ;)
<Muimi> Probably in miliseconds.
<Shorty> too dark
<Alan502> hahaha
<Kevin-Laptop> Hello?! I need help here, and everyone is ignoring me!
<LadySm0ke> let me know if i can ask something here or on private, thanks
<Shorty> trying to keep up with you but soo much text
<Shorty> lol
<Alan502> ig2g thanks Muimi
<Muimi> Yeah good luck.. remember check --help
<blue_pearl> Kevin-Laptop, hi..is this a fresh install ?
<cyborgsmurf> Kevin-Laptop: same here dude
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, I would recommend booting into root when grub shows.
<Shorty> ok
<dfcnvt> Kevin-Laptop, read this http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Kevin-Laptop> blue_pearl: Yes it is.
<FrozenFire[work]> You might be able to have a visible terminal then
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: how do you type in japanese ?
<a_bug> do you have a japanese keyboard ?
<a_bug> in that case, how are you typing in english ?
<a_bug> right now
<Shorty> ok from there then what?
<blue_pearl> Kevin-Laptop, did u ran update after install? what sound card it is?
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, I would recommend installing any updates that are available.
<Shorty> hmmm
<Kevin-Laptop> dfcnvt: How does that help me with my sound problem? Like seriously.
<FrozenFire[work]> That is, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Muimi> I think read -p actually doesn't work. XD  Oops!
<Shorty> idk how to do that
<Onryo_> export CVSROOT=anoncvs@obsd.cec.mtu.edu:/cvs  then cvs -d$CVSROOT checkout -rOPENBSD_4_5 -P src ports xenocara
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: by using anthy in ubuntu. And yes I have a japanese/ english keyboard
<a_bug> oh
<a_bug> ok
<karthick87> Is there ruby syntax validation plugin for gedit?
<Muimi> wait_enter maybe... awgh
 * Shorty is a complete UBUNTU N00b
<Kevin-Laptop> blue_pearl: Yes I did. How do I find out what kind of sound driver it is?
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, That's fine ;) I'll do what I can to walk you through it.
<Shorty> im in windows right nwo
<Shorty> cant be in here and do what you say at the same time
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Ah. That could be tricky, then ;)
<Shorty> gotta reboot and try
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, A moment.
<dfcnvt> Kevin-Laptop, I take that back.. Nevermind
<Onryo_> shorty just install ubuntu in a vm so you dont mess up your box
<FrozenFire[work]> I'll try to provide directions before you boot into the terminal.
<Muimi> Yeah do that.
<Shorty> eff that Onryo_
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: which browser are you using to open sharedtalk.com
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire[work]: again, it does but, like this: [IMG]http://i55.tinypic.com/sbo9ig.png[/IMG]
<LadySm0ke> please help, can't make my 10.04 boot up, though W will work just fine
<Muimi> Shorty, what's wrong with VB?  I think it's great for testing things out.
<a_bug> also, unless you paste a crash dump of tecnoballz here, it is not much use to say that the game is crashing
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: firefox
<Shorty> cuz im trying to use ubuntu as my daily
<Shorty> not windows
<cyborgsmurf> 3.6
<Muimi> Oh.  Do what I'm doing, then...
<Muimi> Install mini to a DVD... not a CD... not a USB stick...
<Shorty> id rather go as clean install as possible
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: so what happens when you try to type in japanese on that site ?
<Kevin-Laptop> blue_pearl: Yes I did. How do I find out what kind of sound driver it is?
<Muimi> Format and partition some space....
<Shorty> its installed fine, i just can see anything
<Muimi> and install it w/ Windows installed still, in case you want to use reading programs or play video games.
<Markive> Hi Helpers, anyone know how I move the maximise and close buttons over to the top right instead of the top left? Thanks
<Muimi> Well... you should go to a doctor's office.
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: the anthy icon dosent appear and I cant type anything besides romaji
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<a_bug> so desuka
<LadySm0ke> Markive, choose one of the themes that has it on the top right and then customize the rest of it to your like
<a_bug> matte kure
<blue_pearl> Kevin-Laptop, lshw give u details of all the hardware of ur computer
<Onryo_> OMG lmao
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, It may be possible to configure the graphics card from the terminal.
<Muimi> lol.   how rude.
<Shorty> ok
<Shorty> should i print that out and reboot?
<capcbd> frozenfire that sudo command you gave me should I load the live cd to do it or did in linux from and hdd I want to clear
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Do you know what the model of the graphics card is?
<blue_pearl> Kevin-Laptop, thats sudo lshw
<Shorty> umm please hold
<Kevin-Laptop> blue_pearl: alright, hold on
<Markive> Ladysm0ke thanks, I'll try and find themes
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, Sorry, refresh me on what you're doing? I've offered help to a few people recently.
<Muimi> Shorty, get Belarc Advisor and paste its report to Pastebin.com
<Muimi> You have X or desktop ver installed and everything, right?
<LadySm0ke> can any1 help me plz? when i select Ubuntu for boot up, screen flashes and reboots computer - kinda desperate here
<a_bug> perhaps this might help you, I'm not sure : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<capcbd> removing the grub from MBR
<Muimi> I've got Japanese running.  Who's having trouble with that?
<a_bug> Muimi: cyborgsmurf
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, Before we proceed, may I ask why you're needing to do this? It's really not necessary; I'm simply offering a possible solution if you *must*.
<Muimi> Oh crap.  I had the same error you had.  Never mind.
<Shorty> FrozenFire[work] just says intel hd display
<FrozenFire[work]> Wouldn't want you buggering anything up accidentally :P
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: でも、日本語はかけます。
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, What version of Windows are you currently running?
<Onryo_> Why is Ent only showing that the entropy pool in kenel 2.6.3x is only about 150 ish???
<jiffe> I have an ubuntu virtual machine on vmware, I can add a disk to an existing controller and run rescan-scsi-bus.sh and it will show up, but if I add a disk to an empty controller it doesn't, is there a way to do this without rebooting?
<Muimi> un.   yomeru
<Kevin-Laptop> blue_pearl: http://pastebin.com/a6Z39tnF
<Shorty> 7
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: gomenasai yo - no japanese reading
<a_bug> only speaking lil bit :P
<Markive> @ Ladysm0ke thanks very much all done... Merry Christmas
<a_bug> from all the anime
<a_bug> P
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Do you know how to open the Device Manager in Windows?
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: okay
<LadySm0ke> same to you Markive
<Muimi> But the problem is getting back into a US keyboard, right?
<Shorty> yea im in
<Muimi> b/c that's the problem I had with Japanese keyboards in Buntu.
<LadySm0ke> can any1 help me plz? when i select 10.04 screen flashes and reboots computer - kinda desperate here
<Markive> Goodbye helpers Merry Christmas to all.
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: anyways, do you know a solution
<capcbd> I have ubuntu installed on a external harddrive and it won't let me boot in to windows without it plugged in
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, And within that, does it provide additional information about the graphics card?
<Shorty> under display adapters it says Intel(R) HD Graphics
<blue_pearl> Kevin-Laptop, aah i see its a Creative sound card
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: have you gone to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, What's the model of your laptop?
<Muimi> cyborgsmurf: you selected the wrong keyboard type?
<a_bug> it has something about SCIM and UIM cyborgsmurf
<Kevin-Laptop> blue_pearl: so like how do I fix it?
<a_bug> so maybe that's your problem
<Muimi> cyborgsmurf: i had the error like 5 times, man...
<Shorty> Gateway Nv79
<a_bug> or listen to Muimi he seems to know better
<Muimi> cyborgsmurf: it's the auto keyboard detect.  It doesn't work.
<Onryo_> Ladysm0ke are you using Grub or how are you booting your system?
<blue_pearl> Kevin-Laptop, havent used any sound card of them let me see if there is some drivres available
<Saya>  I do all of this manual http://hisouten.koumakan.jp/wiki/Linux_support, but I get an error http://paste.enzotools.org/show/1384/
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, What it sounds like is that you have misconfigured your BIOS to boot from the external hard disk, instead of your internal disk.
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: strange thing is that it works everywhere else besides at sharedtalk
<Kevin-Laptop> blue_pearl: ok thanks
<LadySm0ke> yes, Dell laptop with Vista and installed 10.04 with wubi
<Muimi> cyborgsmurf: You need to figure out exactly what kind of keyboard you have and then use that keyboard.
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, Removing the MBR from the external hard disk will not fix the problem.
<LadySm0ke> worked fine for almost a year
<Muimi> It happened everywhere but in VIM for me.
<burntoutlamp> hey people I feel stupid but how I can access the files in the root directory? I keep doing cd /srv/share blah and can't get in
<Muimi> I was using CLI-only.
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, You will need to enter your BIOS and change your boot order to boot from the internal HDD first.
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: okay I will try that... (hope this dosent makes things worse)
<blue_pearl> Kevin-Laptop, i guess the driver is not available in default repo of ubuntu so the update did not install it...u will have to install it frm source . let me check if there is any link available 2 dwnld
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, If the drive will still not boot, you will need to install the Windows MBR and to the internal disk.
<Muimi> I don't see why it would.  Just make sure your software matches your hardware.
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, Unfortunately, that is beyond the scope of Ubuntu support.
<Kevin-Laptop> blue_pearl: okay
<FrozenFire[work]> capcbd, You might seek support in the Windows channel.
<Muimi> If that doesn't work, come back.... but also check a_bug's page, please.  It looks like it is loaded with awesome information.
<Shorty> FrozenFire[work] Gateway NV79
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Yeah, sorry, just multitasking here :P
<FrozenFire[work]> A moment.
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi/a_bug: I will not be reading for a few minutes so if you msg me I might not notice. Thank you for you time :)
<Shorty> np
<Onryo_> LadySm0ke sounds like the boot loader is messed up. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Reading a few relevant forums postings, it seems that the problem *might* resolve itself if you simply boot into the root terminal and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<FrozenFire[work]> This should upgrade your kernel, which will provide working display drivers.
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, If that does not resolve it, feel free to come back and we can offer further advice ;)
<Shorty> ok i'll try
<Onryo_> Since I am not sure if you are duel booting etc I just sent you a link.
<Shorty> just type exactly what you said
<LadySm0ke> Onryo_, already tried it, but after i run the mount command, it says "wrong fs type..."
<FrozenFire[work]> Type exactly this: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<FrozenFire[work]> Or run each apt-get thing separately.
<LadySm0ke> that's when i boot on a Live CD, of course
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, A word of warning, though, if you're using wireless, it may not work.
<Shorty> ok i'll try thanks
<a_bug> why won't it work with wireless
<Onryo_> ouch might have a windows bootloader that over wrote your grub. Did you try grub-install -v ?
<LadySm0ke> nope, but i can try now - hold on
<Muimi> This google ajax crap wants me to change search engines.
<a_bug> what crap ?
<guntbert> burntoutlamp: your question is not clear to me: are you talking about the local file system or about access via a network protocol?
<Muimi> auto-complete.
<a_bug> oh
<a_bug> hehe
<a_bug> baidu.com is popular in china
<blue_pearl> Kevin-Laptop, hey found a wiki it got some creative sound cards open source drivers have a look. http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Wiki/SoundCard%20Support.aspx
<LadySm0ke> running on live cd it's 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<Kevin-Laptop> blue_pearl: thank you
<jaraco|x> I'm reading about Upstart in ubuntu and comparing it against daemontools. We currently use daemontools for two purposes - to startup and monitor a process, and to log the process output to a centralized location (via multilog). I understand Upstart does the former. Does it also facilitate logging?
<khannz> hello! community, help me please with windows7 anon shares. I can't get there and still can't fix it with google. I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<devdz> How can I reinstall the Network Manager from shell ?
<bonhoffer> i have sudo: /var/run/sudo/tim writable by non-owner (040775), should be mode 0700
<bonhoffer> and am not able to fix this via the usual methods
<FrozenFire[work]> devdz, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Mavs> I installed ubuntu with a separate boot partition but now I want to integrate it to /, what to do
<blue_pearl> Kevin-Laptop, dont thank me ...could not find the exact name frm the list 4 u.
<bonhoffer> FrozenFire[work]: any idea what permissions i need to set?
<FrozenFire[work]> Mavs, What do you mean by integrate?
<a_bug> jaraco|x: you can use rsyslogd for the remote logging I guess
<Kevin-Laptop> blue_pearl: nah its fine, I'm sure my friend can get it working with that link. lol
<FrozenFire[work]> bonhoffer, chmod 700 /var/run/sudo/tim
<blue_pearl> Kevin-Laptop, :)
<khannz> anyone? win7 share problemm....
<bonhoffer> FrozenFire[work]: thanks!
<s3a> Could someone please tell me why I get this error message?: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"      http://pastebin.com/XYA4mxVe
<s3a> (Ubuntu 9.10 live cd)
<s3a> 32-bit
<a_bug> what kind of fs are you trying to mount ? mount -t that filesystem
<john__> so how can i stop putting my password in for everything
<thunkee> s3a: the mountpoint is not listed in /etc/fstab
<s3a> mount -t ext3     ?
<john__> i should already have all access. getting tired of putting my password everywhere
<s3a> thunkee, what do i put there exactly?
<jaraco|x> a_bug: Thanks for the tip.
<s3a> a_bug, mount -t ext3   ?
<FrozenFire[work]> s3a, What are you trying to do?
<a_bug> john__: s3a what kind of filesystem is it ?
<s3a> FrozenFire[work], chroot into my drive to fix something
<guntbert> john: for "everything"? what are you trying to do?
<varun_> Hello everyone.I have to install ubuntu lynx and remove a ubuntu intrepid.I was reading about partitioning and I remember a couple of friends telling something about making separate partitions and giving the / to only system files so later when I have to upgrade I can do so without any hassel.Could someone please elaborate on how that would be good coz I got confused when reading about partitioning scheme as they say we can do separate
<varun_> /,/home,/var etc .Also the hard drive allows only 3 primary and 1 extended partiotion so how can I create so many partitions??
<a_bug> john__: open /etc/sudoers and increase the sudo timeout
<john__> how do i get there
<a_bug> varun_: logical partitions ?
<a_bug> john__: vim ?
<varun_> @
<john__> ? what's that
<varun_> a_bug I think so but I dont know the difference between logical and others
<Slashx> Can ubuntu be a replacement for OS X? In terms of easy to use OS?
<a_bug> john__: echo "Defaults env_reset,timestamp_timeout=1000" >> /etc/sudoers
<a_bug> run this command as root
<idletask> Slashx, no idea, but it surely is the easiest OS around to install
<a_bug> and you will have passwordless sudo access for 1000 minutes
<code_astronomer> Slashx: you can configure a window manager to look similar to OSX
<guntbert> Slashx: please ask this question in #ubuntu-offtopic -- this channel here is for support only
<john__> you losing me. where do i start
<a_bug> john__: on your terminal ?
<carandraug> hi! Does anyone knows why there's a ubuntu-10.04 and an ubuntu-10.04.1 iso files?
<LadySm0ke> can someone help me with this boot up problem? Ubuntu 10.04 installed from wubi, reboots when I select Ubuntu on startup - tried fixing GRUB but doesn't work for some reason, error messages everywhere
<john__> o
<a_bug> varun_: please read about them, info is readily available
<Muimi> It flashes and restarts, smoke?
<LadySm0ke> yes Muimi
<FrozenFire[work]> LadySm0ke, It's almost certainly a boot loader issue.
<guntbert> carandraug: LTS releases get a "point" update several weeks after the actual release (to increase long term stability)
<idletask> Does anyone know when the base CD will have decent partitioning capabilities? I've had to go for the alternate install CD to set up LVM, and this was without even using software RAID :/
<LadySm0ke> that's why I tried reinstalling grub, but no matter what i do, after mounting a directory it doesn't let me touch anything else
<carandraug> guntbert, oh! I didn't knew that. Thanks
<Muimi> Alright... fresh install?
<guntbert> carandraug: you're welcome :-)
<FrozenFire[work]> LadySm0ke, Did you run?: sudo grub-install /dev/sd<a, b, c etc>
<fat_freddys_cat> hello i want to install amarok 2.2. where can i get it?
<idletask> LadySm0ke: "after mounting a directory"? Care to elaborate?
<LadySm0ke> yes i did, and trust me... doesn't let me
<Muimi> Alright alright....  Is it a fresh install?
<FrozenFire[work]> LadySm0ke, What error messages does it provide?
<LadySm0ke> nope, worked on it since release - after the last update it's when it started happening, 2 days ago
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: on sharedtalk, it dosent respond when I try to switch input
<Muimi> Okay.  What did you do also, right before?
<FrozenFire[work]> LadySm0ke, Keep in mind that you're running grub-install to the disk device, not to a partition.
<Muimi> You don't switch it on sharedtalk you switch it at the OS level.
<LadySm0ke> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3..."
<FrozenFire[work]> LadySm0ke, Run grub-install /dev/sda
<FrozenFire[work]> Not sda3
<jon__> Hello
<capcbd> well my interal harddrive is the first in th boot line up and I can't don't know how to register with the windows channel
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: how do you mean?
<blue_pearl> fat_freddys_cat, hi did u try http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download
<LadySm0ke> going for it Frozenball
<capcbd> I really messed things up this time
<Muimi> You're going to have to wait a tic because we're working with LadySm0ke.
<LadySm0ke> error: cannot find a device for boot/grub (is /dev mounted?) - answer YES, i just mounted it
<capcbd> TBH I didn't think installing ubuntu to an external would work
<Muimi> I got nothing, LadySm0ke.  I feel like this usually happens when people install using Wubi.
<tomtom354> I am trying to view log information about shutdown do to a bug.  Is there any way to capture this such as the command -dmesg?
<fat_freddys_cat> blue_pearl, yes i have. it automatically installs the current version of 10.04
<Muimi> Since it happens at grub, though, you may also want to try ##grub b/c they may have seen this many times before.
<LadySm0ke> then any ideas on how to get the files in ubuntu? i just need to get my hands on files i got for school
<capcbd> you talking to me Muimi?
<anygivenname> how do I connect to a workgroup ?
<Khaotic> where is the cdrom directory?
<nimbiotics> Pease help me!! im using gadmin-samba on ubuntu 10.10. So far I havent been able to share devices within my mixed windoze/linux LAN. The status I get on gadmin-samba is "Activated, inactive servers: nmbd". Can someone please help this noob get this fixed??? TIA!
<LadySm0ke> thanks Muimi, will try that - still any idea on how to get to the files in there? even if i have to format?
<Muimi> No...  LadySm0ke.  Maybe use a live CD and back the data up onto an external, Lady.
<LadySm0ke> that's fine, i'm on the live, will try now - thanks
<cyborgsmurf> LadySm0ke: maybe you should try booting the OS from the disc and then copy all the files to a USB or the like
<blue_pearl> fat_freddys_cat, http://amarok.kde.org/en/releases/2.2
<Muimi> I'll look around a little more, but it seems that many people give up on this error....  I may end up doing the same.  I wish you could get some kind of error report out.  Good luck.
<frustro> hi all, did an update last night, now i cant get x to recognize my crt display mode. it's at 1024x768 amd should be 1280x768
<frustro> tried reinstalling nvidia drivers
<bradahl> frustro. you using ubuntu?
<Muimi> capcbd, if you don't have USB DD as a boot option in your BIOS, USB isn't going to work.
<LadySm0ke> will do - specially the ones i got after installing 10.04 - after every update or installation of a package i'd get an error with obm2... got it for over 6 months. you think that might be the cause of it, after the synaptics update?
<frustro> 10.10
<New0> what music software are you recommended for me ?
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: btw, I had to reinstall Ubuntu recently because I couldnt get back into xwindows...
<vitall> good afternoon
<Muimi> cyborgsmurf: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/31/changing-the-system-keyboard-mapping-on-ubuntu-dvorak-vs-qwerty/
<guntbert> tomtom354: (nearly) all messages should be found in /var/log/syslog
<Chiwauwa> Hi, my MythBackend is running Ubuntu 10.10. From time to time it doesn't start ... or it is waiting for the user to make a selection in Grub - can be seen, when I hook it up to a monitor. The list will contain recovery options. Does this sound like something went wrong with the last boot up and Grub is then presenting recovery options and waiting for user input. I guess that one workaround is to enable 'GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY=true'? ... not taking
<Chiwauwa> the reason for the boot failure into account
<Muimi> There's channels for that kind of stuff.  It's sad that you had to reformat.  Try #xwindows next time....  There's a channel for almost everything in Linux.
<del_diablo> Anybody has D2 installed? Could someone please open regedit and find the keyname of installed path?
<Muimi> And spreading out the support like that makes the load easier on this channel, which is often undersupported.
<tomtom354> thx
<capcbd> I have a HDD hooked up via IDE to USB cored and I have ubuntu installed on that  but if I reboot and unpluge the usb I get ans error that it can't find the grub
<New0> what music software are you recommended for me ?
<anygivenname> how do I connect to a NAS on my network ? ?
<carandraug> New0, depends on your needs
<Khaotic> how do i open a black cd rom?
<Khaotic> what directory is it in?
<New0> anygivenname Places > Network
<Muimi> anygivenname: sudo mount -t cifs '//192.168.0.4/DISK 1' /media/nas1 -o
<Muimi> uid=1000,gid=1000
<New0> caranraug like winamp on windows
<carandraug> New0, audacious
<Muimi> look in etc/passwd to find yourgroupname:x:gid:
<New0> caranraug tnx very much :D
<anygivenname> New0: IT IS NOT SHOWING
<Khaotic> how do i open a blank cd rom?
<capcbd> any ideas how to fix?
<zzzxzzz> Guys need your help please, I cannot watch the whole movie on ubuntu netbook system, on windonws works fine. Is any setup?
<anygivenname> although on the Win pc it can see it
<jon__> Are LTS releases more stable than regular releases?
<vitall> can i use ubuntu one to sync data from postgresql ?
<tonsofpcs> jon__: not particularly
<Muimi> Looks like in xubuntu someone also did it, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264598 @ anygivenname
<New0> anygivenname well try wht Muimi say
<guntbert> jon__: no, they are supported for a longer time
<New0> *what
<carandraug> jon__, I don't think so. Just supported for a longer time
<New0> anygivenname *what
<jon__> interesting... thanks
<zzzxzzz> Guys need your help please, I cannot watch the whole movie on ubuntu netbook system, on windonws works fine. Is any setup?
<rats__> they become stabler over time
<blue_pearl> zzzxzzz, does the movie not play in linux? u may need to install aditional plugins..
<carandraug> zzzxzzz, you need to be more specific. What file type is it. What media player are you using. Why does it stop mid way?
<blue_pearl> zzzxzzz, what format is it in?
<edison_> I have 2 hard drives, one with ubuntu and the other had windows, have to reinstall windows due to crazy viruses.. i am following some articles on "Install Windows after Ubuntu". Windows when I install asks to write something on the existing ubuntu drive.. Why?
<zzzxzzz> no is stop working on the middle time
<HazardX> so, I have a netbooted box, and I've now come to the discovery that everything (like autofs) that I've installed since upstart was initially configured isn't loading
<blue_pearl> zzzxzzz, what format is the movie in? what player r u using?
<noobie25> my vim syntax highlighting turns off when i run .... %>sudo vi test.c
<Muimi> edison_, are you installing on the same drive?
<jon__> Does anyone with xchat know how I can get it to stop telling me every time someone quits and joins?
<edison_> no different drive...
<zzzxzzz> is on the web
<zzzxzzz> http://www.echotv.hu/
<Muimi> please show link
<frustro> anyone know how to force the size of crt0 in xorg.conf?
<Muimi> Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot ?
<ChaoRhi> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<guntbert> jon__: right click on the channel tab, select "settings" - hide...
<jon__> ! guntbert thanks
<Morcegolas> hi
<Wicked> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ChaoRhi> !xorg.conf | frustro
<ubottu> frustro: please see above
<frustro> not resolution, but actual size
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: why in the whole world would I use another keyboard-mapping?
<Morcegolas> I'm trying to start my ubunto wihou a monitor, but it won't start can anybody help me?
<noobie25> guntbert: my syntax highlighting turns off when i run :   sudo vi test.cpp    how can i get it turned on?
<ChaoRhi> Morcegolas: as in a thin client?
<jon__> guntbert, ubottu says he doesn't know anything about you
<Muimi> Because the ubuntu installer almost always maps the wrong Japanese keyboard making it difficult to switch back to Roman keys.  I thought that was the problem you had described?
<HazardX> Morcegolas, that's probably your system bios (not ubunut)
<HazardX> well, possibly anyway
<zzzxzzz> blue_pearl what u think? r u still here
<Muimi> edison_, I don't think that you have to do that.  You can install them in any order, especially if you're using two different harddrives.
<Morcegolas> ChaoRhi: its ubuntu desktop 10.10 and I'm trying to use it with teamviewer, but it won't start without monitor
<edison_> Muimi, I followed the same article as well.. after backing up MBR, I formatted the Windows drive, then try to install...its weird Windows installation could not proceed but asking for writing into the other drive...
<Muimi> Unless you mean repairing the MBR?
<a_bug> could it be the POST failing ?
<guntbert> jon__: I'd be highly surprised if she would tell you anything about me :-)  - the reason she answered was that youused a ! as first character of a line
<frustro> ChaoRhi, after update, 1280x768 is no longer available as CRT size, nor is it a resolution....I can force the resolution with panning...but it thinks my m monitor native display is 1024x768
<a_bug> for lack of a display device ?
<capcbd>  I have ubuntu installed on a hdd hooked up via and ide to usb cored and if I unplug it when I reboot I get an error saying it can't find the grub.... any suggestion how to fix this and get rid of ubuntu do I can try another HDD
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: it works perfectly in any document or even in a browser or even in here but not in sharedtalk... I dont know if it has to do that it is in flash or what :S
<blue_pearl> zzzxzzz, can u tell me the fromat of the movie. and player u using in linux?
<Morcegolas> I used to have this worknig but I changed my MB, CPU,etc and now after formatting it won't work withou monitor
<a_bug> Morcegolas: your power on self test might be failing
<a_bug> for lack of a display device ?
<a_bug> so you might have to configure your BIOS
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: have you tried Tecnoballz?
<Muimi> Okay, cyborgsmurf.  I thought you said it was the other way around: it only works in sharedtalk.
<anygivenname> Muimi: sudo mount -t cifs '//192.168.0.4/DISK 1' /media/nas1 -o     only gave some help lines
<Morcegolas> I don't think its a bios problem...
<Muimi> anygivenname, did you see the other link to do it in xubuntu?
<edison_> Muimi thx.. does it have to do with which hardrive it is.. i mean master or slave.. does windows xp have any restriction to be on master or slave...
<Muimi> It's less advanced.
<guntbert> noobie25: please generally ask the channel, not one specific user - in this case I suggest you don't edit that as root
<jon__> guntbert, haha yea I thought the space would prevent that
<meowz> what's the linux equivalent to mspaint?
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: nope lol seems like a lame game :P
<st> meowz, mtpaint
<ChaoRhi> !gimp | meowz
<ubottu> meowz: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Muimi> what ver of ubuntu?
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: but I doubt any non-tecnoballz dev guy will help you without a crash dump
<anygivenname> Muimi: yes...it is what I have been trying already
<meowz> ChaoRhi: gimp is way too advanced
<Bing0> meowz, sec....
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: ahh, okay. I hope there is a solution. Btw I talked to a guy at sharedtalk and he was also using ubuntu the same version as I but he didnt have any trouble typing in japanese whatsoever
<meowz> ChaoRhi: next time you don't know, just don't answer
<Bing0> meowz, pinta
<edison_> 10.x one before the latest.. lucid
<meowz> st: will try it, wasn't impressed with xpaint
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: it crashes a'right
<noobie25> guntbert: thank you.  sorry i'm learning my ettiquette.
<Muimi> Checking, edison_.
<capcbd> anyone?
<meowz> Bing0: is pinta in the default ubuntu repos? i.e after selecting all 5 checkboxes from Sources?
<ChaoRhi> meowz: I still stand by my answer
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: you should look in `dmesg` 's output, or the game logs as to why it crashed
<HazardX> is there any way to get back an old-style init in 10.04?
<a_bug> and report that to the game devs
<meowz> ChaoRhi: why are you insisting with me?
<Bing0> meowz, not sure.  hit their homepage and see howto :/
<guntbert> noobie25: no problem - why would you work as root when trying to program in c++ ?
<Muimi> capcbd, try #grub
<ChaoRhi> meowz: because I am
<meowz> Bing0: okay will try it after mtpaint
<Bing0> meowz, ChaoRhi isnt wrong, he had no idea it was 2 complex for you.  patience, meowz
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: people keep talking in those terms which I am frankly a total noob to
<rats__> meowz: try the tutorials at http://meetthegimp.org/ you will learn gimp
<meowz> Bing0: why is hi insisting at least twice after i said its not for me?
<noobie25> guntbert: i'm actually logged in as another user, but it vi complains i don't have persmission to edit the file.
<meowz> rats__: waste of time
<Bing0> meowz, it dont matter.. next! :P
<meowz> rats__: i just want to crop, not learn gimp
 * Bing0 looks at the next person in line...
<a_bug> oh
<edison_> Muimi.. sda, sdb were the harddrive id or names... sdb is where ubuntu is.. on sda i am trying to install windows xp
<a_bug> sorry cyborgsmurf :)
<a_bug> meowz: sudo apt-get install wajig; sudo wajig list paint
<a_bug> meowz: and then pick the one you like best
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: nah, dont bother. Im just ashamed that my first OS was Windows
<a_bug> or you can try one by one until you find one with a learning curve to match your capacity
<Muimi> As far as I know, I don't see any reason why Win should try to jump partitions like that...
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: nothing to be ashamed of, I think a lot of people here have used windows as their first os.
<guntbert> noobie25: then use sudo to make that file your own --- sudo chown -v <your account>  test.cpp
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: Its for those who dont want to learn anything about computers, they just want things done
<Muimi> It's going to want to recognize the drive, though.
<noobie25> guntbert: oh.....  thank you!
<rats__> meowz: you can still learn how to do it with GIMP here http://meetthegimp.org/tag/crop/
<anygivenname> it said smb://192.168......can not load...the specified location is not mounted
<NewOne> carandraug i'm also New0 did you mean audacity?
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: its a real punch in the face when you think you know computers and switch to Linux and realize you knew nothing (after 16 years)
<bonhoffer> after i visudo do i need to reboot?
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: hehe
<guntbert> noobie25: strong advice: only use root permissions if absolutely needed - help keep your system healthy
<FiXe> hi!
<carandraug> NewOne, no no no! I mean "audacious". Very different programs
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: :)
<carandraug> bonhoffer, no
<bonhoffer> i added tim	All=(All) ALL to sudoers
<Some_Person> cyborgsmurf: You'll get sed to it
<bonhoffer> via visudo
<edison_> on the installation steps, windows shows both drives, i choose sda (ntfs formatted) to be the target for installation, but on the next screen it says, it has to write some information on sdb and it asks me to go back and format sdb to a windows recognizable format and come back to installation...
<NewOne> carandraug becouse i can't find it on my terminal
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: did you find any luck with that link to japanese input keyboards ?
<a_bug> that I pasted earlier ?
<bonhoffer> carandraug: but then i log in as tim and i can't sudo
<cyborgsmurf> Some_Person: sed?
<Some_Person> cyborgsmurf: s/sed/used
<noobie25> guntbert: thanks guntbert.  I don't knwo why i didn't think of changing the owner of the file.
<bonhoffer> tim is not allowed to run sudo on li24-105.  This incident will be reported.
<FiXe> i m l ooking for the way of add to a tar.gz file created, another file
<meowz> rats__: why don't you read a guide on how to effectively communicate with people?
<carandraug> NewOne, "aptitude search audacious"
<NewOne> carandraug ok sudo apt-get install was ok sorry
<Muimi> sharedtalk is for Rosettastone, right?
<guntbert> noobie25: don't worry - and keep asking :-)
<Nadav> whats the command to change password for a user?
<Nadav> passwd -?
<ChaoRhi> meowz: if you don't like the answers, either do your own research or don't ask the question
<guntbert> !root | Nadav
<ubottu> Nadav: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: well, Miumi thought the trouble was not being able to type anywhere except in sharedtalk, when it actually was the other way around. In other words... no.
<guntbert> !sudo | Nadav
<Muimi> It's not a program, but it's inside a browser, too.
<ubottu> Nadav: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bonhoffer> carandraug: any thoughts on how to get me sudo on my server
<meowz> ChaoRhi: how about, if someone is insisting (such as you, or rats___), they should be warned to stop trolling?
<rats__> sry
<Nadav> i know what sudo is, I need to change a password for a user
<Nadav> so sudo passwd but what is the parameter I need to use?
<Nadav> the help file doesnt specify something about change
<FiXe> i m l ooking for the way of add to a tar.gz file created, another file
<Muimi> So, cyborgsmurf, I guess that the problem is likely something to do with your browser not supporting the website, right?
<guntbert> Nadav: sorry, I was referring to your question in freenode
<Muimi> Have you tried different browsers?
<carandraug> bonhoffer, no. but on mine. It all in caps (except user name) and it works
<blue_pearl> Nadav, sudo "username" passwd
<guntbert> Nadav: sudo passwd <accountname>
<Muimi> And also, have you tried changing character sets?
<Nadav> thanks
<edison_> Muimi... do you think, since 2 separate drives, choosing OS via bios setting is better than dual boot...
<bonhoffer> carandraug: so put my username inall caps?
<Nadav> guntbert Im not going to use it, I download a ubuntu machine I just want to change the user password, not the root
<NewOne> carandraug is it ok if i use sudo apt-get install instead ?
<carandraug> bonhoffer, try "tim  ALL=(ALL)  ALL"
<ChaoRhi> meowz: hoi, don't peepee on my shoes and tell me it's raining.
<cyborgsmurf> Some_Person: English pls
<bonhoffer> carandraug: o.k.
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: let me try g-chrome...
<root_> jjansjanjansas
<root_> a
<Nadav> please welcome me to the world of obontu!
<root_> a
<carandraug> bonhoffer, no. Not the username. Just every instance of the word all. I don't know if it makes a difference. Also, make sure you don't have some other rule for tim that goes against that
<Some_Person> cyborgsmurf: substitute sed for used
<edison_> Muimi.. thx... I have to leave.. I will try again and get back to here... thx again
<NewOne> carandraug and by the way aptitude find it
<guntbert> Nadav: understood :-) (btw even if we advise against something you are free to do it anyway :-))
<carandraug> NewOne, yes. it's ok
<st> root_, we can hear you
<NewOne> carandraug tnx
<rats__> actually im not sorry- I hope someone did get something out of it
<bonhoffer> carandraug: thanks -- works!
<carandraug> bonhoffer, or maybe make sure that tim is not part of some group, a group whose limit to sudo is restricted
<carandraug> bonhoffer, no problem
<cyborgsmurf> Some_Person: okay
<root_> msn craack
<root_> msn crack
<a_bug> lol
<LjL> root_: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<root_> doy
<ChaoRhi> rats__: Exactly. Don't apologise because someone wasn't satisfied with the several correct answers he got
<root_> do you know how to crack msn password
<carandraug> Nadav, use passwd
<guntbert> root_: and don't irc as root
<Nadav> I should used bridged network to enable network on my vmware ubuntu right?
<Nadav> carandraug I already did, thanks
<root_> ?
<LjL> root_: cracking is offtopic
<FrozenFire[work]> Nadav, Depends upon what sort of connection you're trying to accomplish.
<HazardX> is there any kind of management utility for upstart?
<bradahl> root_ ..sudo apt-get update > sudo apt-get install amsn
<cyborgsmurf> Thank you 3G my internet is at lightningspeed and I can download 1GB a year :S
<HazardX> (that's commandline)
<Nadav> internet connection, my physical machine is connected to a router that connected to a L2TP
<NewOne> my compter just freeze again, and i notice that this is my second time that this is hepping. after i open up terminal and do one command and i sweath between programs, than i switch to terminal again and my computer went freeze
<a_bug> yes, now you can use CUDA C to crack sha-1 hash-es of  upto 10 characters within 10 hours on GPU powered amazon instance
<a_bug> s
<a_bug> for less than 10 dollars
<a_bug> $
<FrozenFire[work]> Nadav, A bridged connection is typically to give the guest direct access to the networking adapter.
<a_bug> that was for root_ 's benefit
<anygivenname> does the filesystem CIFS support fie sizes larger than 2GB ?
<NewOne> it's a fresh installatino
<Muimi> edison_... Microsoft Reserved Partition 36. What is a Microsoft Reserved Partition (MSR)? The Microsoft Reserved Partition (MSR) reserves space on each disk drive for subsequent use by operating system software. GPT disks do not allow hidden sectors. Software components that formerly used hidden sectors now allocate portions of the MSR for component-specific partitions. For example, converting
<Muimi> a basic disk to a dynamic disk causes the MSR on that disk to be reduced in size and a newly created partition holds the dynamic disk database. The MSR has the Partition GUID:
<FrozenFire[work]> Nadav, You probably just want NAT
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: I am almost sure that my neighbour is sucking my bandwidth
<NewOne> *it's a fresh installation
<Muimi> In other words, Windows wants all drives to be windows-readable upon setup.
<root_> hzhzhzfrdok
<Nadav> aha, well just out of curiousity, if the vmhost got a connection to my network adapter, wouldnt it mean it would use the same ip?
<Nadav> I assume that will NAT the DHCP service in my router will assign the vm machine a new ip
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: why don't you use security on your wireless network ?
<a_bug> WEP or WPA ?
<sresu> If I suspend my system to RAM (sleep) now, how can I automatically wake it after 2 hours?
<FrozenFire[work]> Nadav, http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#id471083
<cysioland> Hey! How to remove Akonaditray icon from Apps menu? Alacarte fails.
<carandraug> NewOne, look into top to see what process is taking the resources during those freezes
<Muimi> Someone at #windows is telling me that you want to have the C: drive as your Windows Install driv if you're going to try to install Windows XP.  Are you instalilng XP, edison_?
<Nadav> thank you, Frozenball
<Nadav> FrozenFire[work] even
<Frozenball> you are welcome
<Nadav> hah :p
<carandraug> cysioland, System> Preferences > Main menu
<Frozenball> stealing highlights from FrozenFire[work] since '99!
<FrozenFire[work]> :P
<cysioland> It's Alacarte, and it just falis, itried
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: funny note, *.odt cant be read by even Office 2007 while it can be read on mac
<FrozenFire[work]> Frozenball, There's another guy in #phpc who gets all of mine, Frozen_Solid.
<Nadav> hah
<FrozenFire[work]> I'd guess that 30-40% of my highlights are given to other people.
<NewOne> carandraug now i can't but i will resttart my comp with 7 sec press on start button
<Frozenball> Frozensolid?
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: I screwed things up before and frankly I am not that good with those terms like dhcp, and whatnot
<Frozenball> scary
<cysioland> carandraug, it fails, i tried
<Frozenball> Frozensolid is my alt nick
<blue_pearl> cyborgsmurf, as far as i know .odt can be opend by MS word2007
<bradahl> halla jungel
<jungeldyret> yo
<meowz> ChaoRhi don't get obscene with me, if you don't have any respect for me at least have some respect for the channel
<ChaoRhi> meowz: What obscene?
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: I need a freakin manual or something
<carandraug> cysioland, sorry, you're right. There was a folder with the links but you'd have to do it from command line (nautilus was smart/dumb by identifying them correctly and makes it look different. Very confusing)
<meowz> This isn't the conversation for this channel, you know what you did and I'm asking you politely to watch it.
<FrozenFire[work]> meowz, Take it to PM ;)
<ChaoRhi> meowz: because in the scrollback, the only person who need to wach what they type is you, you little troll
<cysioland> carandraug, go on, i like terminal!
<NewOne> carandraug wow audacious is very nice just (exatly) like winamp very tnx :D
<carandraug> NewOne, when you it freezes you have to restart? Or is it just for a short time interval
<carandraug> cysioland, I don't remember how. I did it ages ago. I'll take a look see if I can find it
<guntbert> meowz: ChaoRhi: please drop that discussion
<morcegolas> Help me please, can't boot ubuntu 10.10 without moniotr, and it's not a bios problem...
<TrueNhero> hi, i gonna to reinstall ubuntu, how can i get the list of software that i have installed??, i wanna see it from my livecd...
<cyborgsmurf> blue_pearl: maybe but as far as my teacher said she couldnt give me a degree because she couldnt read the file
<cysioland> carandraug, i'm waiting
<NewOne> carandraug i have to restart
<Nadav> whats the command to turn on the internet in ubuntu? :p
<a_bug> cyborgsmurf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Muimi> edison_, are you able to say "no" and go forward?
<Muimi> edison_, in the setup?
<blue_pearl> cyborgsmurf, sorry to hear that. but if u right click and open with and select word2007 then it would open
<_16BitSubsystem_> Help available at _16BitSubsystem_
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know where PiTiVi config settings are located in ~/?
<jungeldyret> just save as .doc
<New0> carandraug hi this is the computer that went freeze
<jungeldyret> or xdoc or whatever 2007 runs on
<cyborgsmurf> blue_pearl: no trouble, I renamed it with a doc extension instead
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: why are you using pitivi? doesn't it crash like hell ?
<a_bug> openshot is better imo
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: hope this helps... thanks :)
<a_bug> Nadav: sudo internetz on
<Muimi> edison_: disconnect the Linux drive.  Install Windows.  Reconnect the Linux drive.
<Muimi> All you gotta do is pull a wire out and then plug it back in.
<edison_> Muimi.. Yes I am installing XP. I could not say no and go forward... It kind of forcing me ..
<st> Muimi, why?
<New0> carandraug right now the compter work just fine :P
<HazardX> can anyone shead some light on why upstart isn't starting autofs for me at boot?
<Muimi> Because Windows is just being a b*ch about it.  You know that Ubuntu and Win can run on the same machine....
<v-himanshu> yes
<Muimi> This is essentially installing Ubuntu afterwards.
<edison_> Muimi..Ooohh.. "disconnect Linux.." that is a sneak idea... could not think of it right away
<Nadav> thats wierd... I cant get a internet access in my ubuntu machine
<cysioland> carandraug, you have that, or not
<cysioland> ???
<digitalstimulus> a_bug, does openshot use gstreamer codecs?
<Muimi> I didn't think of it myself, but yes....  I like the idea.  I would do it.
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: yes !
<_16BitSubsystem_> nadav: why?
<carandraug> cysioland, I'm looking for it. Really
<Muimi> Make sure you turn the thing off, first.
<jungeldyret> Anyone knows whats up when Im using wine to install utorrent and after the choosing of langunge pack it wont proceed with the installation, no error message or nothing, still running in the processes, but not visually viewable : s
<cysioland> carandraug, i know
<Nadav> its a vm machine, I tried NAT / Bridging
<Nadav> neither work
<edison_> Muimi.. Sure... I should be able to go ahead.... another question...
<a_bug> jungeldyret: why're you installing utorrent ?
<NewOne> carandraug ok just send me messenge to this nick becouse i have some problems with the other pc
<jungeldyret> Im familiar with the program
<a_bug> jungeldyret: there are plenty of native torrent clients on linux, transmission, ktorrent, etc
<Muimi> Alright.  Last one.  I gotta go and get myself into bunt.
<jungeldyret> Qbit or something I'm using now
<_16BitSubsystem_> jungeldyret: maybe it happens because wine doesn't have some required dlls or some windows libraries i guess
<meowz> ChaoRhi: please don't PM me
<_16BitSubsystem_> jungeldyret: wine is not perfect.
<edison_> Muimi.. I formatted the sda drive completely.. it has now only one partition ntfs formatted for windows to get in... now i got confused and had an idea like MBR has to reside in Windows drive or something
<New0> carandraug wierd it's took a lot of time untill i was able to see all of the messeges here
<Nadav> so anyone have any idea how can I solve it?
<elijah> Is there a tool to allow for multi touch gestures, such as three fingers swiped left to go back in browser history?
<a_bug> french wine is
<ChaoRhi> I'm not PMing you
<meowz> i know, i'm only warning you
<kitobazong8720> hi there :)
<a_bug> lol hahaha
<jungeldyret> Any other options than wine ? really want to use utorrent
<_16BitSubsystem_> Nadav: what kind of internet connection are you using?
<FrozenFire[work]> meowz, If you have a personal issue to resolve, keep it out of the channel. Next time I'm passing the issue to an op.
<jiffe> I have an ubuntu virtual machine on vmware, I can add a disk to an existing controller and run rescan-scsi-bus.sh and it will show up, but if I add a disk to an empty controller it doesn't, is there a way to do this without rebooting?
<meowz> FrozenFire[work]: please don't PM me either
<edison_> Muimi.. finally even after cleaning up sda for windows... system was able to show grub and get into ubuntu... does this mean MBR is in sdb drive where ubuntu is...
<FrozenFire[work]> !ops meowz
<ChaoRhi> meowz: than stop telling me to not do something I'm already not doing
<_16BitSubsystem_> jungeldyret: just make another partition an install windows :P
<carandraug> cysioland, I went the last time by looking into .config/menus/gnome-applications.menu and following from there. But I can't seem to find the right file
<ChaoRhi> !ops meowz
<meowz> ChaoRhi: others are doing it, i just want to make sure things don't get out of hand
<NewOne> jungeldyret why won't you install virtual pc on your computer?
<edison_> Muimi, its been more than an year since I set them up... might have forgtotten what I did then.
<cyborgsmurf> a_bug: thank you so much, I will look into it later, too tired. Bye
<a_bug> bye cyborgsmurf
<jungeldyret> I haz windows, but dont care to reboot for it
<meowz> ChaoRhi: guntberth automatically assumed I'm okay with PM's when he threw it out as a suggestion to you
<ubuntu> hi all
<jungeldyret> Want to relay soly on ubuntu
<ubuntu> I uninstalled "Network Manager" in GNOME and now my internet doesn't work! How can I fix this?
<cyborgsmurf> Miumi: thank you for your help. I will be back another time. :)
<FrozenFire[work]> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<kitobazong8720> say guys, is there anybody who knows how to reassing the unicode-shortcut (ctrl+shift+u) to another key?
<cyborgsmurf> blue_pearl: peace out
<digitalstimulus> a_bug, do you know if openshot will allow me to mofify aspect ratio of a video without automatically adding black borders like PiTiVi is doing?
<FrozenFire[work]> ubuntu, If you're missing the package, you might have to download the source deb on another system and copy it to the non-networked one.
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: yes it does !
<brontoeee> digitalstimulus, use kdenlive
<Muimi> edison_, ... I'm not sure I follow.  Sorry.
<cysioland> carandraug, i can't find that too
<ubuntu> FrozenFire: I'm on the same system now, but on a Kubuntu LiveCD...how do I get he source deb?
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: if you've used windows movie maker, it's almost the same as that
<Muimi> The thing is, worst case scenerio after you install Windows, you're going to be using Windows' boot loader.
<cyborgsmurf> Muimi: thank you for your help. I will be back another time. :)
<Muimi> Thanks.  Good luck.
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: easy to use an dmroe stable than any other linux movie editor
<carandraug> cysioland, hmmm. I'm on debian right now. The files may be in different places
<cysioland> I just can't find akonadi, not file
<cysioland> carandraug, i can find file, but not akonadi
<_16BitSubsystem_> Nadav: what kind of internet connection are you using?
<Muimi> No.  Office won't read *.odt
<NewOne> carandraug i just install audacious on my other pc and it's different, why?
<Muimi> Use the converter in OpenOffice.org
<digitalstimulus> a_bug, I haven't used WMM much, but I have used everything from Virtualdub, avidemux, even tried lmms.  PiTiVi was the default in 10.10 and the better of the lot *so far*
<_16BitSubsystem_> Nadav: dsl wireless or what?
<Muimi> @ cyborg... did he leave?
<Muimi> yep
<st> Muimi, it depends
<carandraug> NewOne, what do you mean different?
<ubuntu> can't I download the network-manager .deb for Ubuntu and isntall it hat way?
<ubuntu> ??
<Muimi> Yeah, you can jimi rig it.
<Muimi> hehe.  that's so racist.
<NewOne> carandraug may be the skin
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: for a while, all linux video editors sucked. Then there was openshot
<digitalstimulus> a_bug, i'm installing it now, looks promising, but I have my doubts :)
<NewOne> carandraug oh it's ok now
<karthick87> How do I bind .sh files to keyboard combination?
<carandraug> NewOne, you're probably using audacious-gtk. Ubuntu 10.10 uses that as default. Right click and choose "Audacious" instead of "audacious (GTK)"
<a_bug> ubuntu: you can enable your CD as one of the repositories, and install the package from the CD if it's included in it.
<NewOne> carandraug it was gnome skin and not classic skin
<a_bug> ubuntu: using synaptic.
<Muimi> edison_, because youa re using two separate drives...
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: :d
<Assimilater> hey guys, I have win7 and ubuntu on separate partitions and am trying to set up an apache server to run on the ubuntu partition files that are on the windows partition. As near as I can tell I'm getting 403 errors "no access". Can anyone help me with granting access to "/media/Assimilater/xampp/htdocs/" for my server?
<Muimi> all you have to do is make sure that the drive with the GRUB boot loader is prioritized first, and you will get the GRUB boot loader.
<ubuntu> a_bug: oh, so I can stick in 10.10 CD, enable as repo, and ry installing that way?
<Muimi> You can also write the GRUB boot loader to the win disk....  That resizing partitions crap is for people who install onto one drive.
<a_bug> ubuntu: yes
<NewOne> carandraug ok it is now tnx
<carandraug> cysioland, you now when you said that alacarte doesn't work? Did you try to start it from command line and find out why?
<Muimi> Remember, the person who wrote the ubuntu website does not speak English fluently, okay?
<a_bug> ubuntu: or if you can do without it, it's ok
<a_bug> ubuntu: like using wpa_supplicant for wireless, etc
<Flannel> Assimilater: Are you using apache in Ubuntu? (and xampp in Windows)?
<Muimi> In fact, it's a fairly safe assumption that the webmaster is around TOEFL 100. hehe
<Nadav> [23:43] <_16BitSubsystem_> Nadav: what kind of internet connection are you using?
<zzzxzzz> Guys need your help please, I cannot watch the whole movie on ubuntu netbook system, on windonws works fine. Is any setup?
<cysioland> carandraug, It work, but it doesn't show akonaditray
<a_bug> network-manager is not essential, it's just a fad
<Nadav> my physical connection is a router that connects to a L2TP server
<a_bug> well more useful than a fad
<NewOne> carandraug it was not GTK , it was the real one but with the gnome skin and not the classic
<ubuntu> a_bug: well, I'm wired...for some reason, internet not working, and appened after I uninstalled network manager :-(
<pankajm> in windows 7 , there is a built in tool to call using cell phones through bluetooth , any alternative for ubuntu
<a_bug> ubuntu: what kind of a connection do you have ?
<Assimilater> whoever pmed me please do it again
<Assimilater> i hate empathy
<zzzxzzz> Guys need your help please, I cannot watch the whole movie on ubuntu netbook system, on windonws works fine. Is any setup?
<NewOne> carandraug *GTK interface  under View > interface > GTK interface :) tnx
<beiromber> someone installed Licq 1,5 source on maverick?
<beiromber> someone installed Licq 1,5 source on maverick?
<beiromber> someone installed Licq 1,5 source on maverick?
<FloodBot1> beiromber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> a_bug: it is a wired ethernet connection...RJ-45 cable to cable model or whatever it is called...the connection is working fine, I'm onthe connection right now from 8.10 LiveCD
<NewOne> carandraug is it the same company of winamp ?
<carandraug> cysioland, I got it. Gimme 2 minutes and I'll give you the code
<Assimilater> a second pm should get sent to pidgen now
<a_bug> zzzxzzz: what do you mean ?
<cysioland> carandraug, i'm waiting
<a_bug> ubuntu: what happens when you plug in the connection on your non-live cd installation ?
<Muimi> And with all the open-source stuff in linux, you'd think they'd, someday, move their site to something with version control and community editting... like wiki or drupal
<carandraug> NewOne, no. It's a fork from xmms I think and xmms is older than winamp. Also Winamp is not free software, audacious and xmms are
<a_bug> ubuntu: you can use ifconfig to list the available interfaces
<beiromber> sorry
<ubuntu> a_bug: ahhhh, I'll try hat, I remember that from when I used gentoo
<jg47hm> how to open .sh file???
<a_bug> ubuntu: and then configure them to use IPs, or if you have a DHCP server, run dhclient to get the IP for you
<a_bug> jg47hm: open as in ? to read or execute ?
<Assimilater> sorry someone pmed me and I couldn't open it. Please pm again
<Flannel> Assimilater: Are you using apache in Ubuntu? (and xampp in Windows)?
<NewOne> carandraug oh tnx good to know :)
<Assimilater> yes
<a_bug> jg47hm: to read, use vim and to execute, use bash
<Flannel> Assimilater: This isn't a query/PM, it's just talking in channel.
<phoul> is anyone else having serious issues with empathy and msn
<jon__> Adding a repository w/o a key to the apt-get list will only result in the packages not being "trusted"?
<jg47hm> <a_bug> .sh to execute
<Assimilater> the first time it came up as a pm
<carandraug> NewOne, and I obviously mean free as in freedom
<Assimilater> oddly enough
<morcegolas> I can't start ubuntu withou monitor, this is making me crazy. HELP Me please
<NewOne> carandraug oh i see lol
<a_bug> jg47hm: just ./filename,sh
<a_bug> ./filename.sh
<Flannel> Assimilater: Alright, you need to make sure that folder (/media/Assumilater/xampp/htdocs/) is readable by the 'www-data' user, which is the user apache runs as.
<a_bug> if it has execute perms it will execute
<carandraug> cysioland, can you find the file ~/.config/menu/applications.menu ?
<Assimilater> Flannel: that's what I'm having a hard time doing
<jg47hm> <a_bug> where to write ./filename,sh
<a_bug> morcegolas: can you please atleast consider that it could be a BIOS problem ?
<Flannel> Assimilater: Have you tried just giving everyone read permissions?
<jg47hm> <a_bug> in terminal??
<frustro> jg47hm, you may have to chmod 777 FILENAME to make executable
<a_bug> change your BIOS settings to disable POST or allow for POST to succeed without a display device
<HazardX> frustro, chmod +x is better
<a_bug> jg47hm: yes
<Assimilater> Flannel: I tried going to the properties in the explorer and going to properties, and changing the "other" permissions to access files
<morcegolas> a_bug: its not a bios problem, with windows this works fine
<guntbert> jg47hm: don't apply 777
<NewOne> carandraug how and where can i set the Hotkey Shorcut ? like winamp !!
<Assimilater> Flannel: but that didn't appear to make the changes i need
<a_bug> morcegolas: same machine ?
<guntbert> frustro: don't recommend 777 witout proper expalanetion/warning
<guntbert> *without
<jg47hm> Guys is have a file (setup.sh) is a game. how to execute it ???
<digitalstimulus> a_bug, openshot appears to have some serious drag and drop issues in the stable release.
<jg47hm> in details pls
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: really ? works for me - what kinda issues are you facing ?
<Flannel> Assimilater: If you're doing it from Ubuntu, you'll need to make sure the permissions are appropriate via Ubuntu, not Windows.  This probably consists of mounting that drive with more permissions than before
<carandraug> NewOne, look into the plugins. It's one for that
<Nadav> wow so much activity in this channel, Ill ask my question again, I am running an ubuntu 10.10 on a VM, I am connnected to the internet through a router, I have tried both Bridged connection and NAT in the VM settings, any reason why it doesnt work?
<morcegolas> a_bug: yes same machine
<Assimilater> currently I have the drive mounted in ubuntu
<FrozenFire[work]> morcegolas, If you're running the system headless, there shouldn't be any problem for Ubuntu. It's either a BIOS problem, or it's simply not a problem.
<FrozenFire[work]> morcegolas, What is indicating to you that it is not working?
<FrozenFire[work]> Does it provide an error?
<jon__> Adding a repository w/o a key to the apt-get list will only result in the packages not being "trusted"?
<guntbert> jg47hm: open a terminal, change into the directory where you downloaded/extracted the file
<digitalstimulus> a_bug, unable to drag video clips onto the timelines, once I finally do get one on the timeline it doesn't "snap" into place and I can actually drag the colored box below the timeline and it sits there.
<Assimilater> Flannel: my friend thinks he knows what you're takling about
<Assimilater> Flannel: one sec
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: oops sorry - but honestly, my experience with it was 10x better than with pitivi, lives, and 2-3 more that I tried
<seppy003> hi
<FrozenFire[work]> seppy003, Hello
<seppy003> i have some wierd problem with ubuntu server and wlan
<jg47hm> <guntbert> i did that what i should do next??
<digitalstimulus> a_bug, it was worth a shot, PiTiVi seems much more mature, although much less features at the moment (10.10 repository version of PiTiVi versus the "stable" openshot release)
<NewOne> carandraug Audacious Preferences > Plugins........ ?????
<FrozenFire[work]> seppy003, Feel free to elaborate ;)
<seppy003> thanks
<carandraug> cysioland, are you there?
<seppy003> i'm able to connect from the lan to my laptop, where is ubuntu server 10.10 installed
<seppy003> ssh and webserver are working fine
<cysioland> carandraug, im there
<seppy003> but i'm unable to connect from another laptop, on wlan, to the server
<guntbert> jg47hm: now type chmod -v +x setup.sh
<FrozenFire[work]> seppy003, Since you are using a router with a NAT and firewall, you need to set up port forwarding.
<Nadav> wow so much activity in this channel, Ill ask my question again, I am running an ubuntu 10.10 on a VM, I am connnected to the internet through a router, I have tried both Bridged connection and NAT in the VM settings, any reason why it doesnt work? :< sory for repost
<seppy003> neither ping nor ssh nor http are working
<carandraug> cysioland, I went to a ubunut machine, remove an item from the menu with alacarte and noticed this change on that file. It added a exclude section. See this http://pastebin.com/20Ks5faC
<seppy003> frozenfire: i'm still in lan
<morcegolas> FrozenFire[work]: if I boot my machine it wont get to x and when i connect the cga cable its frozen on ubuntu image
<jg47hm> <guntbert> ok next??
<_16BitSubsystem_> Nadav: that explains everything.
<FrozenFire[work]> seppy003, If port forwarding is not enabled, you will be able to access it from within the LAN, but not from outside of the LAN.
<HazardX> Nadav, that sounds like a problem with the VM's hypervisor, not the VM itself
<guntbert> jg47hm: ./setup.sh
<cysioland> carandraug, what file?
<seppy003> yeah but im am not able to access is within the lan
<carandraug> NewOne, look in the plugins list. One of them is for keyboards shortcuts. Go to the geranl tabs on plugins and activate the "Gnome shortcuts" plug-in. Then, you set the shortcuts with Gnome so all programs respect the same shortcuts
<carandraug> cysioland,  ~/.config/menu/applications.menu ?
<jon__> seppy003, your hard wired lan and wireless lan are in two different subnets
<seppy003> nope
<cysioland> i can't find akonadi there
<jon__> seppy003, they have to be
<_16BitSubsystem_> Nadav: I'm very grateful with ubuntu but. Ubuntu 10.10 has a lot of bugs.
<jg47hm> <guntbert> 9: function: not found x86 i thing didnt work
<guntbert> Nadav: at the moment: is it set to NAt or bridged?
<seppy003> i am able to connect from the laptop to the lan
<HexLaTor> hi, what's the equivalent of dreamweaver on linux ?
<jon__> seppy003, well, they don't have to
<HazardX> _16BitSubsystem_, agreed
<carandraug> cysioland, in my case, I removed the gbrainy from the menu, and this is what showed up http://pastebin.com/NJGFaTAX
<FrozenFire[work]> morcegolas, That may be an issue with your X configuration.
<guntbert> jg47hm: please !pastebin the output of that command
<jon__> seppy003, what do you mean to the LAN? the LAN is a collection of devices, do you mean you can connect from the Laptop to the Server?
<guntbert> !pastebin | jg47hm
<ubottu> jg47hm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<seppy003> ok staring from the beginning
<_16BitSubsystem_> Nadav: I guess your ubuntu 10.10 has a conflict with your router, or maybe it's the VM.
<seppy003> i have a debian server connected to the lan
<jon__> seppy003, k
<Jouva> Argh argh argh argh. I'm getting that SquashFS issue with the .iso. Is there a way around using it with boot parameters?
<morcegolas> FrozenFire[work]: its a clean install of ubuntu
<guntbert> _16BitSubsystem_: your comments seem not so helpful :-)
<FrozenFire[work]> morcegolas, Be that as it may, it could still be an X configuration problem.
<seppy003> than an win laptop connect to wlan (connected to lan), and i'm able to connect from this to the debian server, vice versa
<FrozenFire[work]> morcegolas, Is there a reason why you're running Ubuntu Desktop headless?
<FrozenFire[work]> Ubuntu Server is probably better suited for that.
<a_bug> HexLaTor: Quanta, komposer, hand-writing your HTML & CSS :P
<seppy003> i have a 2. laptop with ubuntu server on it, connected to wlan
<_16BitSubsystem_> guntbert: so help him!!
<morcegolas> FrozenFire[work]: yes I only have one monitor and this computer is for server proposes only, ftp server, torrent server, Teamspeak server...
<NewOne> carandraug in general Tab (not Decoder right) GlobalHotkey? or Gnome Shortcuts?
<carandraug> cysioland, after making that changes you probably need to reload the menu somehow. Can't remmeber how. Restart is probably faster than looking for how to do it
<frustro> Nadav, is the VM getting an IP from the same network as the VM host?  ifconfig -a from VM and ifconfig -a from host and pastebin please.
<seppy003> from the debian server i'm able to connect to the ubuntu-server laptop, but from the windows laptop, he doesn't connect
<carandraug> NewOne, up to you. I use the Gnome shortcuts and works fine
<FrozenFire[work]> morcegolas, So run Ubuntu Server. Ubuntu Desktop is primarily intended as a graphical flavour.
<jon__> seppy003, can the server laptop connect to the debian server?
<guntbert> _16BitSubsystem_: being busy at the moment, but please don't give out sentences like above "I guess .... or maybe ..."
<cysioland> I reloaded WM, fails. I removed file to what linked that shortcut
<a_bug> or, attach the monitor, boot up and then remove the monitor :P
<jason88> Hey everyone I got a question. Is it possible to get a driver update for my optiarc disk drive?
<NewOne> carandraug what's the different ?
<cysioland> carandraug, I reloaded WM, fails. I removed file to what linked that shortcut
<HexLaTor> a_bug, are these php kind of ide?
<morcegolas> FrozenFire[work]: but since i'm a linux n00b i need to have x, and connect with teamviwer for example
<seppy003> jon__: jeah
<jon__> seppy003, k, what type of connection are you trying to make from the windows laptop to the debian server?
<carandraug> cysioland, which file you removed?
<davidheinrich> hi all, I'm ubuntu from before
<morcegolas> FrozenFire[work]: i used to have this configured in older pc with ubuntu
<FrozenFire[work]> morcegolas, Well, I suppose here might be an opportunity to learn ;)
<seppy003> jon__:ssh, but this works
<davidheinrich> I'm trying o get network-manager-gnome back in my install, b/c I can't connect to the internet
<FrozenFire[work]> morcegolas, It'd be a bit silly to try to run a server using only graphical utilities.
<a_bug> HexLaTor: well, kompozer is . APtana has a php extension
<jon__> seppy003, so what isn't working?
<davidheinrich> I'm in Ubuntu 10.10 liveCD now, is here a way I can use apt-get to download the deb files for it so that I can put them ona USB and install on my system after rebooting?
<carandraug> NewOne, choose the plugin and click on information
<seppy003> the connection form windows laptop to ubuntu laptop
<digitalstimulus> a_bug, have you tried PiTiVi lately?  I had really lost hope for non-linear video editing before I used it in 10.04
<HexLaTor> a_bug, tnx,i'll take a look
<graphitemaster> I would like to rebork a bug in ubuntu
<jason88> my disk drive isn't working right, and I couldn't find anything by searching google. Anyone have any suggestions?
<graphitemaster> report a bug...
<jon__> seppy003, oh, and what type of connection are you trying to make there?
<Jouva> Anybody know of a workaround or fix for the squashfs issue with installs? It looks like it's an issue within the .iso itself, cause using Universal USB Installer gave errors when 7Zip tried to extract the squashfs file
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: nope - two years ago
<cysioland> /usr/share/applications/kde4/akonaditray.desktop
<guntbert> !bug | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cysioland> carandraug, /usr/share/applications/kde4/akonaditray.desktop
<seppy003> ssh again
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: has it improved dramatically since then ?
<morcegolas> FrozenFire[work]: let me try another thing, i'm going to restart my pc
<jon__> seppy003, are you able to ping back and forth?
<digitalstimulus> a_bug, I don't know about two years ago, but it is very nice, clean, stable, and fast
<Nadav> guntbert at the moment it set as Bridged
<digitalstimulus> a_bug, I also do not edit THAT much video, so I can't vouch for daily use of it, just occasional use here
<seppy003> only from debian server to ubuntu server
<guntbert> Nadav: ok, do you have a DHCP server in your real network?
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: thanks, as long as it doesn't crash
<a_bug> digitalstimulus: will give it a a try too, thanks
<jason88> I even tried to install a windows driver through wine but I don't know if it's really legit
<NewOne> carandraug hooo you mean instead of gnome's Keyboard Shortcuts i can use the global that not have to deal with gnome. right?
<jon__> seppy003, so you can't even ping the ubuntu laptop from the windows laptop...
<owen1__> anyone with macbookpro5,1 was able to install ubuntu/xubuntu?
<Nadav> yeah
<davidheinrich> anyone ave a suggestion on apt-get to d/l the .deb files???
<graphitemaster> ubuntu-bug libaa-bin 'instlling this package halts: frezzing apt, requiring you to manually kill apt, and remove the lock file and traces of the package, --reinstall switch causes the same issue, on Kubuntu 10.10'
<seppy003> jon__:thats the point
<Nadav> guntbert, yeah I got a dhcp server
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, What type of drive is it, and what is the partition format of the volume you're trying to access?
<FrozenFire[work]> filesystem format, that is.
<carandraug> cysioland, and after removing the file and restarting, the icon is still there?
<jon__> seppy003, I just want to make sure we are on the same page.
<carandraug> NewOne, yes
<jon__> seppy003, what are the IPs on each?
<guntbert> Nadav: ok, then tell your guest system to use "automatic" method for IP configuration
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, Also, it's worth noting that filesystem drivers from Windows will not function in Linux.
<NewOne> carandraug  ok tnank you very much :D you have been so much helpfull :) :D
<a_bug> davidheinrich: sudo apt-get source --compile pkgname
<seppy003> jon__: windows 192.168.0.33, debian: 192.168.0.70, ubuntu:192.168.0.73
<carandraug> NewOne, but in my opinion is better to have the Gnome. If one day you use another player, the shortcuts will the same. And the volume up and down, will be shared with movie players
<jason88> FrozenFire[work]: Sorry I meant my CD/DVD drive. I'm assuming you thought my harddrive?
<cysioland> yes
<cysioland> carandraug, yes
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, Yeah, that's what I had thought.
<frustro> Nadav, I have had problems with the default adapter type in VBOX, if that's what you are using. I had to change it.  Settings>Network>Advanced>Adapter Type>  I use the Intel Pro/1000 MT Server.. that resolved my network problems.
<davidheinrich> a_bug: what about sudo apt-get install "program name" --download-only ???
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, If you open System->Administration->Disk Utility, do you see the optical drive listed there?
<NewOne> carandraug hhooo you right tnx for the advice :)
<Nadav> guntbert the guest system is ubuntu, I'm pretty sure its the default?
<Nadav> also. could the problem be with the ubuntu version?
<a_bug> davidheinrich: probably better :D
<guntbert> Nadav: unlikely, please look at the config
<jon__> seppy003, do they all have the same netmask?
<carandraug> cysioland, sorry. Don't know what else. This should have something http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-latest.html
<Nadav> guntbert, ifconfig? plase be patient with me :)
<seppy003> jon__:sure 255.255.255.0
<FrozenFire[work]> Nadav, It's worth mentioning that there's a VirtualBox channel.
<jason88> FrozenFire[work]: Yes. I have an optiarc dvd rw ad-7560A fw ver. DS04
<FrozenFire[work]> They're probably better suited to help.
<a_bug> seppy003: can you enable promisc mode and paste the out
<davidheinrich> a_bug: arrrg!~!! when I do that, it says "network-manager-gnome is already the newest version! wtf
<a_bug> put of pinging one host from another (unsuccessful )
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, And, clicking on it, is there media listed?
<davidheinrich> a_bug: why is it ignoring the download-only option
<Nadav> FrozenFire[work] I ask in both channels
<jon__> a_bug, what do you use, wireshark?
<a_bug> jon__: no, tcpdump
<seppy003> a_bug:unfortunately not
<a_bug> seppy003: sudo tcpdump -i any -nXSs 1514
<guntbert> Nadav: no worries: in the guest right click on the network icon, select edit connections, on the "wired " tab there is one connection, click on "edit"
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, Additionally, are you certain that the disc you've inserted in the drive is working?
<Four2zero> hello everyone. what is the default set permission for the users /home directories.?
<jason88> FrozenFire[work]: Well, I don't have anything in at this moment. I'm having problems burning cds and it doesn't read DVDs.
<a_bug> sudo ifconfig eth0 promisc; sudo tcpdump -i any -nXSs 1514
<a_bug> and then ping
<graphitemaster> literally iy halts here: Preparing to replace libaa-bin 1.4p5-38build1 (using .../libaa-bin_1.4p5-38build1_i386.deb) ...
<graphitemaster> Unpacking replacement libaa-bin ...
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, You may need to install ubunu-restricted-extras to read DVDs
<Nadav> alright guntbert, what then?
<guntbert> FrozenFire[work]: right but his issue might be with ubuntu after all
<Nadav> oh, its set to automatic, dhcp
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, Unfortunately, DVD movies are typically encrypted with a scheme called CSS
<a_bug> davidheinrich: it's already installed so it won't get the deb file anymore I guess
<guntbert> Nadav: thats what I wanted to check
<FrozenFire[work]> A special library is required to decrypt them.
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, As for CDs, you'd need to elaborate further on the issue.
<jason88> FrozenFire[work]: Ok thank you. But when I use a cd burning program, it shows it's doing progress, but once it's all done, it shows as a blank cd.
<seppy003> a_bug:did it, getting results but not from the laptop
<TheLolrus> does anyone know how to take a screenshot with imagemagick with effects enabled? It doesn't take screenshot of all the effects and such
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, What burning software are you using? Brasero?
<Nadav> well, guntbert any idea on what I can do? :p
<a_bug> seppy003: are you pinging from the laptop with the wireless lan interface ?
<jon__> seppy003, you'll see a lot of random traffic, you are looking for anything related to your ping, i.e. with source address from the server
<a_bug> then you will have to do sudo ifconfig wlan0 promisc (instead of eth0)
<a_bug> and repeat the command
<guntbert> Nadav: now close that again, and in a terminal type: ip ad, you should get several lines - after eth0.... ther is one starting with "inet..."
<jason88> FrozenFire[work]: Yes, I've even tried gnomebake, or something like that. Still shows as a blank cd afterwards
<a_bug> yes, like jon__ said, add a filter for your own host
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, It could be an issue with the device drivers for your drive. A moment while I look it up.
<beiromber> some one have an idea how to install Licq 1,5 source on maverick?
<a_bug> damnit this is tough
<a_bug> bye
<Nadav> inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<seppy003> a_bug: sure
<jason88> FrozenFire[work]: I'll brb I have to go
<guntbert> Nadav: not that one, further down
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, cdrecord -v checkdrive
<jon__> this command is so cool: wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | apt-key add -
<TheLolrus> does anyone know how to take a screenshot with imagemagick with effects enabled?
<seppy003> jon__:yeah but not from windows laptop
<Nadav> guntbert
<Nadav> 2: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000
<Nadav>     link/ether 00:0c:29:f6:49:40 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<Nadav> ?
<FloodBot1> Nadav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jon__> seppy003, which are you initiating the ping from?
<Nadav> thats the only one I have other then what I've posted
<seppy003> windows laptop
<guntbert> Nadav: I see - did you enable/connect the virtual adapter in vbox?
<FrozenFire[work]> TheLolrus, The import command takes the screenshot.
<Nadav> yeah
<Nadav> I removed the network adapter and readded
<jon__> seppy003, so with tcpdump running on the ubuntu you aren't seeing anything... what about if you initiate the ping from the ubuntu laptop?
<NewOne> carandraug i check the box of gnome but where can i set it up ?
<Nadav> lets see if it works
<FrozenFire[work]> TheLolrus, So, specify any effect switches when using it.
<carandraug> NewOne, System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<frustro> Nadav, did you change from the default PCNET II to the intel pro/1000 MT adapter?
<jon__> seppy003, also, make sure that the firewall settings on your windows laptop permit ping traffic... I know with XP they were by default disallowing ICMP Echo (Ping)
<TheLolrus> FrozenFire[work]: what so turn of my effects?
<Assimilater> Flannel: We're getting it to work. Thanks
<NewOne> carandraug sure i'm there but what do i need to look for ?
<FrozenFire[work]> TheLolrus, Sorry, rephrase that? I don't understand.
<carandraug> NewOne, anything that says "Stop playback", "Next track", etc
<kitobazong8720> how can i reassign the (systemwide) shortcut ctrl+shift+u for entering unicode to a different setting? like ctrl+shift+z?
<metalfan_> hi
<davidheinrich> a_arg, sudo apt-get --download-only install network-manager gave me a .dsc and .tar.gz file...I want to install them when I reboot from the hD...what do I do with these files?
<Nadav> heh guntbert works now
<Nadav> I used NAT and marked Connected, probaly was the problem
<seppy003> jon__:i see much trash, pinging from debian and from ubuntu server correct results
<TheLolrus> FrozenFire[work]: it's not showing the transparency and blur on windows.
<metalfan_> i have a 10.04 server installation, but when i do "sudo do-release-upgrade" it says that there is no never ubuntu version?
<guntbert> !yay| Nadav
<ubottu> Nadav: Glad you made it! :-)
<TheLolrus> FrozenFire[work]: instead it shows black blocks
<Nadav> but, 192.168.189.131 this is the ip I recieved, my router suppotrs 192.168.0.1-254
<Nadav> how come? :P
<Nadav> haha guntbert:p
<seppy003> jon__:ping from my windows laptop to debian works fine
<jon__> seppy003, ping from ubuntu to what?
<FrozenFire[work]> TheLolrus, What format are you outputting as?
<seppy003> jon__: to its self
<jon__> seppy003, ping from ubuntu to windows and see what the tcpdump output is
<FrozenFire[work]> metalfan_, Have you run apt-get update?
<TheLolrus> FrozenFire[work]: I put it as png but apparently the default is MIF or something
<guntbert> Nadav: the beauty of NAT - 192.168.189.131 is inside the virtual network of virtual box
<metalfan_> Frozenball, will try
<Nadav> Hah! I think I got it
<Frozenball> great
<ejm> aaaugggh
<metalfan_> FrozenFire[work], will do
<ejm> that was great timing
<metalfan_> Frozenball, sry...wrong person
<Nadav> lets say my private ip is 192.168.0.12, then all the virtual machines Ill use, will use that ip as a default gateway?
<Nadav> that will be their "dhcp server"?:p
<seppy003> jon__:getting the nearly the same as pinging from debian to ubuntu
<FrozenFire[work]> TheLolrus, I'm not certain. You might try ##imagemagick
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, i don't remember for sure, but I thought VBox gave out 10.x.x.x IPs if NATed
<davidheinrich> hello? anyone know what t odo with hese .dsc files?
<graphitemaster> okay wtf
<jon__> seppy003, can you pastebin the results of pinging from ubuntu to windows?
<NewOne> carandraug yea but there is already a shortcuts of my laptop special keys, but i used to Ctrl + Alt + (HOME) for example but i still want to live at as it is and set another key beside the laptop >> or << key
<graphitemaster> any package in 10.10 that "unpacking replacement" <-- just locks up!
<jon__> !pastebin seppy003
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: not necessarily - and it is configurable
<jon__> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NewOne> carandraug  do you know what i mean ?
<guntbert> !language | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<morcegolas> FrozenFire[work]: can't get this thing to work :(
<seppy003> jon__:just a second
<graphitemaster> what does gdebi use to unpack ?
<FrozenFire[work]> morcegolas, As I said, Ubuntu Server is what you should be using.
<NewOne> carandraug  or may be i can use gnome key and Global key at the sametime in the software ?
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: perhaps supply the --compile flag to to get a .deb
<jon__> k
<ejm> sigh...so not all the keys work on my notebook (not linux related cause
<graphitemaster> woot: I can't install any packages now that replace other packages
<graphitemaster> because you know it just locks up
<morcegolas> FrozenFire[work]: i'm very frustated, becase I have this working in my older computer. And in ubuntu server i don't know how to use transmisssion bittorrent client for example...
<ejm> anyway, I need help  with my intel gm45 hdmi. The playback is tearing and the audio output doesn
<FrozenFire[work]> morcegolas, Transmission has a number of interfaces.
<morcegolas> FrozenFire[work]: everything is realy difficult to me in terminal mode
<davidheinrich> _jesse_: like this? sudo apt-get --download-only --compile install network-manager
<FrozenFire[work]> It can run a webserver, for example.
<ejm> whoops.   the audio output doesnt work on my TV.
<FrozenFire[work]> You can also connect to Transmission-daemon using RPC
<ejm> I am running ubuntu 10.04 64bit.
<ejm> i mean 10.10 64bit
<ZykoticK9> morcegolas, if you don't like command line - DON'T install Server version!  you can install any services onto desktop just the same as server.
<Shorty> FrozenFire[work] you around?
<FrozenFire[work]> ZykoticK9, The issue is that he's trying to run a headless servver.
<FrozenFire[work]> So, Ubuntu Server is what he *should* have.
<morcegolas> FrozenFire[work]: i realy hate windows, but i think its the only way I have to manage my server. Just now that I was loving ubuntu
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, I am indeed
<ZykoticK9> FrozenFire[work], NOT if they aren't comfortable in cli mode
<morcegolas> ZykoticK9, but my ubuntu won't start withou a monitor on my new pc...
<FrozenFire[work]> ZykoticK9, For all of the things he listed earlier, yes.
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: yeah
<Shorty> im back.. no luck with getting apt-get upate...
<davidheinrich> _jesse_ when I do that, it says "Download complete and in download only mode", but I don't see anything different
<FrozenFire[work]> Because, for the most part, that's where the configuration of those utilities lies.
<zzzxzzz> What is the longest word?
<Shorty> i couldnt seen anything in root
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Can you SSH into the system?
<guntbert> Nadav: not quite, all VMs are within the virtual network, they will have a 192.168.189.xxx and their gateway will be 192.168.189.2 ( iirc), the vbox itself takes care of the rest
<jon__> Has anyone used google desktop for linux?
<ZykoticK9> morcegolas, sorry i have no idea why that would be happening.  doesn't make much sense to me.  good luck man.
<Shorty> ssh?
<zzzxzzz> What is the longest word?
<seppy003> jon__:http://pastebin.com/17MF3uwt
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: right that's what you'd expect :) it just downloads but doesn't install it
<davidheinrich> _jesse_: I deleted the original .dsc, .diff, and .tgz files that it d/l-ed and redid it like I posted, but it just says d/l complete and in d/l only mode, and  doesn't re-get and put the files in deb format?
<guntbert> !ot | zzzxzzz
<ubottu> zzzxzzz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tetrahedrex> Hi there, I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu with my USB drive. Can anyone assist?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | zzzxzzz but in english i believe it's antidisestablishmentarianism
<ubottu> zzzxzzz but in english i believe it's antidisestablishmentarianism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Actually, come to think of it, it's not easy to install a SSH server without a network connection ;P
<davidheinrich> _jesse_: but now it isn't d/l-ing them ata ll...it thinks they're already there, eventhoughthe directory is empty!
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: you can do apt-get --no-download install package when you restart
<zzzxzzz> Smiles, because it has a mile in between.
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: I'm not sure where apt-get stores them
<davidheinrich> _jesse_: I saw the files in my home directory in LiveCD
<hareldvd> Ubuntu production server notifies on Login it needs to get updated. How can I perform a safe update?
<Shorty> i was trying the apt-get, i could seen enough to type but after i typed the command and hit enter i couldnt tell what was going on
<davidheinrich> _jesse_: it just d/led them to he working directory
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, When you ran the install of Maverick, it should've asked you if you wanted to download updates during the installation.
<Shorty> then i tried reinstalling and it errored again and screwed grub up
<FrozenFire[work]> That's what you need to do.
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: strange, well look in /var/cache/apt/archive
<jon__> seppy003, it looks like it's working ok, one sec
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: * /var/cache/apt/archives
<davidheinrich> ahhh, here hey are! thanks!
<Shorty> everytime i select "download updates during installation" it errors
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, How is the system connected to your network?
<Shorty> wifi
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: np
<davidheinrich> _jesse_: so then I can just use dpkg to install hte .deb's, right?
<Shorty> i dont have a hard line
<Shorty> :(
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: yessir
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, I would strongly recommend plugging it in wired, if you can manage.
<FrozenFire[work]> Because getting the wireless drivers installed without being able to see anything is pretty-well impossible :P
<Shorty> think maybe 10.04 would work
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: make sure you grab all dependencies too
<Nadav> whats the equilivant of tracert on linux?
<mattish> good evening :)
<mattish> traceroute
<jon__> seppy003, your pings are working correctly. Is it telling you that it's not?
<Nadav> makes sense :p
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, it's possible, but I doubt it.
<mattish> :)
<davidheinrich> _jesse_: I think it was just network-manager-gnome and network-manager...I don't think any other deps were removed when I installed it...I hope
<beiromber> sorry
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, The issue is that you need a more recent kernel version, for your display adapter.
<jason88> FrozenFire[work]: Ok I'm back and I did that command you told me to put
<beiromber> someone could help to install Licq 1.5 source  on maverick?
<_jesse_> davidheinrich: ah alrighty
<seppy003> jon__: the pings from windows to ubuntu aren't working
<Shorty> and theres no way for me to download the new kernel and include it in the install
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, Pastebin the output
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, There is, but you have to be networked.
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Basically, the issue is that you need to install updates.
<FrozenFire[work]> To do so, you need to be networked.
<Shorty> i mean download it in windows
<jon__> F my mouse just stopped working
<FrozenFire[work]> It's possible, but since you're not very savvy, it'd be too difficult to walk you through it.
<Shorty> like do everything in windows and reburn the cd to include the new kernel
<Shorty> im savy on windows...been a while with linux
<ZykoticK9> Shorty, wifi is a bit of a catch22 situation.  you really should plug into a hard line nic, to install/update - then you have a chance to get your wifi workings.  best of luck man.
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, You say that you can see things if you shine a flashlight into the screen, yes?
<Shorty> yea anything that's white
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Because, this is all fairly easy stuff, from the GUI :P
<jon__> nothing to worry about... alt tab works... one sec seppy003
<jason88> FrozenFire[work]: http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=abKAs7bJ
<Shorty> if its black like command line an i cannot see anythiing
<Tetrahedrex> anyone have experience with problems from USB installations?
<Shorty> but the install gui i can see most of what is going on
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > Tetrahedrex
<ubottu> Tetrahedrex, please see my private message
<Besogon> Hello. I don't know why but Gnome Do don't calculate 2+2 using Google calculate. What am I doing wrong?
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Are you able to run the Ubuntu Live CD?
<Shorty> yea
<FrozenFire[work]> That is, when you load up the install CD, it asks if you would like to "Try Ubuntu"
<Shorty> works perfect
<Shorty> no backlight issues on live cd
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, You could try http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-update-cd-dvd
<graphitemaster> two packages libaa-bin and libpam-module both will not install at all and just lock the terminal into a crazy state
<seppy003> jon__:take the time you need :D
<HaxMeadroom> Anyone noticed any recent cifs problems after the most recent updates?
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Except, instead of making a CD, copy the files to the installation on the disk.
<Besogon> Perhaps, the plugin doesn't work at all
<graphitemaster> i have to go into dpkg and remove the files from the cache just to killall dpkg to allow me to dpkg --configure -a
<jon__> seppy003, so debian to ubuntu works, but windows to ubuntu doesnt...
<graphitemaster> and once I'm there I'm back at square one.
<graphitemaster> installing packages freeze
<seppy003> jon__:correct
<Shorty> hmm
<Tetrahedrex> When I installed Ubuntu from a USB drive, the installation supposedly completed but on restart I got a string of disk I/O errors. The computer won't boot by itself. What can I do to finish the installation?
<jon__> seppy003, can you run ifconfig and double check the netmask on the ubuntu computer
<graphitemaster> Tetrahedrex: reinstall?
<jon__> and can anyone explain why my touchpad suddenly quit working?
<Shorty> think im just gonna say screw it for now
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, If you would like, I'd be willing to assist you via SSH or VNC. It's an interesting problem ;)
<magicjoe> anyone!!! i need to run "make menuconfig" but it says my display is too small, any suggestions?
<graphitemaster> magicjoe: just "make oldinstall"
<Tetrahedrex> I tried a reinstall but got the same result
<Shorty> how?
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, Via the Live CD.
<Shorty> i cant be in windows and linux at the same time
<jon__> Is there any way to restart my touchpad?
<Shorty> oh
<Shorty> idk
<ejm> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, You can access IRC from the Live CD.
<jon__> ejm, who's that for?
 * stilia-johny hi is any that knowing about deb packaging and/or lanchpad ppa make and upload
<ejm> man, I really hate intel graphics
<FrozenFire[work]> Shorty, It's up to you, of course. :P
<ejm> for me.
<beiromber> someone know what "A C++ compiler and libstc++-devel" is and how to install it as aptitude
<jason88> FrozenFire[work]: Does that pastebin help?
<jon__> ejm, oh
<Besogon> jon__, restart synaptics daemon could help I suppose
<Shorty> yea im getting really aggrevated, think i'll just wait
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, Sorry, was distracted. One moment.
<ejm> i'm troubleshooting hdmi issues
<jon__> Besogon, will I lose all my running apps? and how do I do that?
 * stilia-johny any that know about deb packaging?
<Besogon> jon__, not Synaptic, but synaptics ;)
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide stilia-johny please stop using /me as well
<stilia-johny> sorry and thanks1
<bazhang> stilia-johny, /msg ubottu ppa for more info on ppa
<Besogon> jon__, man synaptics.
<rww> stilia-johny: #ubuntu-packaging also exists :)
<seppy003> jon__:netmask checked, each mask is 255.255.255.0
<FrozenFire[work]> jason88, I'm not really certain what the issue would be with burning. You might check to see if there are any proprietary closed-sourced drivers available. They can be found via System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<jon__> seppy003, f... that doesn't make sense
<seppy003> jon__:yeah
<jon__> seppy003, can you ping the loopback on your windows?
<jon__> seppy003, 127.0.0.1
<FrozenFire[work]> Heh, I've managed to waste the majority of my work day helping in this channel XD
<IdleOne> jon__: obfuscated swearing is still swearing, please don't
<seppy003> jon__:yes
<ejm> intel gm45 w/hdmi. It started out on win7 with jerky playback on my tv. I jumped to xubuntu 9.04, which someone told me 9.04 wasnt supported anymore. so I upgraded to 10.04, had the same problem as before. I was told to upgrade to 10.10. I did that last night, only to try it today and have the same tearing problem, except the jerkiness is with it.
<jon__> seppy003, what does tracert show from windows?
<jon__> er traceroute whichever it is
<jon__> !obfuscated
<FrozenFire[work]> jon__, Obfuscated means to make something unclear.
<ejm> and add to that the keyboard doesnt work quite right because my bro doesn't want to pay $100 for a new keyboard
<DavidJHeinrich> _jesse_ : thank you very much for your help, I have internet again, whew
<seppy003> jon__:WTF
<jon__> seppy003, ?
<FrozenFire[work]> jon__, Basically, the issue is that this channel is used by people at work and so on, so unprofessional language is not appreciated.
<seppy003> jon__: no i am able to ping to the ubuntu
<noir_lord> I have just bought two 23" Full HD monitors, primary monitor is the right monitor, how do I control which monitor programs are initially started on since at the moment everything starts on the left monitor?
<bonhoffer> i have this directory drw-rw-rw- 5 tim www-data 4096 Nov 26 21:32 fitwit
<noir_lord> oh, it's nvidia graphics twinview and both monitors are DVI
<bonhoffer> but i can't go into it
<jon__> FrozenFire[work], depends on your profession ;-)
<DavidJHeinrich> computers are very boring and limited without the internet, you're very limited in what you can do
<seppy003> jon__:ssh working as well
<bonhoffer> even though i am the user tim
<bonhoffer> what can i do?
<jason88> FrozenFire[work]: Ok thanks
<intrader> Anyone, I have added the 'windata' folder, and added in fstatb ' /dev/sdb1 /home/intrader/windata vfat users,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000 0 0'. The result upon reboot is that I get a warning that the usb stick is not there and to type S or M. I type S. When I try to execute Pharo.sh from the usb, it still says that the Pharo.sh is not executable.
<jon__> seppy003, well... at least you weren't bored while you were waiting...
<jon__> seppy003, did you change any settings?
<FrozenFire[work]> bonhoffer, chmod u+x <directory>
<Tetrahedrex> graphitemaster: I tried another install with the same result
<bonhoffer> FrozenFire[work]: +x, why -- do i need to execute?
<stilia-johny> nobody help me on #ubuntu-pack...
<seppy003> jon__:yes i weren't bored, no i changed no settings
<ejm> so has anyone got their intel gm45 to work at all, beyond just normal use (internet, office stuff, etc)?
<FrozenFire[work]> bonhoffer, To execute a directory is to list its contents.
<bazhang> stilia-johny, so be patient and read the links given you first
<ejm> i mean, i know intel graphics aren't top of the line stuff
<bonhoffer> FrozenFire[work]: got it
<jon__> seppy003, strange... very strange... had you tried pinging the loopback before? maybe there was a stuck '1' in the pipe
<ejm> but not being able to watch a movie? that's just retarted
<seppy003> jon__:yeah, maybe
<intrader> Anyone, after inserting USB stick, I see that the Pharo.sh has the executable bit on. however, I can't open it by double click as it tells me that the executable bit is not set.
<jon__> seppy003, by the way it's bad practice to be logged on as root
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a list of ubottu commands somewhere?
<seppy003> i was to lazy to register my own account on my dockstar
<stilia-johny> i make my app and im trying to packaging.....
<trism> FrozenFire[work]: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<jon__> seppy003, gotcha. well, if you figure out why it wasn't working I'm curious to know...
<seppy003> jon__: but i cannot connect via my smartphone to ubuntu server(wlan as well)
<timposey> my sd camera memory is showing as read-only, I can't delete the files or write new files to the memory.
<jon__> seppy003, can your smartphone connect with everything else?
<FrozenFire[work]> trism, Thanks
<jon__> seppy003, ping, etc
<ridin> how do you find out who's connected to your network?
<seppy003> jon__:sure
<jon__> seppy003, and can ubuntu comm with smartphone?
<intrader> Anyone, the terminal displays the windata usb file tree in a horrible greenbacks color.
<seppy003> its http
<FrozenFire[work]> timposey, On *some* SD cards, there is a read-only switch. That is, a physical switch on the card.
<seppy003> jon__:which works on windwos now
<FrozenFire[work]> timposey, Similarly for cameras, if you're connecting via USB.
<jon__> seppy003, your phone would still have an IP address. check the http server on ubuntu and see how many simoultaneous connections are allowed
<timposey> FrozenFire[work], that was the first thing I checked, no matter where I put the switch it will not unlock
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, Regarding the executable bit, you can open the file properties, go to the permissions tab, and enable the execution permission.
<mattish> im trying to stream with vlc but pretty much what ever settings i use i get no video just audio :(
<intrader> Anyone, from terminal I see that the Pharo.sh file has permissions of -rwxrwxrwx. Yet when I do `./Pharo.sh` it tells me Permission denied'
<FrozenFire[work]> timposey, What filesystem is the SD card formatted with? Check System->Administration->Disk Utility
<mattish> i was looking at h264/x264 but really unsure, are the default installs of these usable or ?
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, I already answered the question ;)
<FrozenFire[work]> Oh, wait, it's already set...
<n3glv> hi guys
<n3glv> fresh install of 10.10 unr
<seppy003> jon__:after rebooting the phone it works as well
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], permissions are -rwxrwxrwx. Wants something else. Tells me permission denied.
<n3glv> how can a person loose this rediculous UNITY launcher?
<n3glv> and get a normal gnome desktop?
<jon__> seppy003, strange
<timposey> FrozenFire[work], it is Fat 16, I have used this card on this computer before and not had a problem.
<xangua> n3glv: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<n3glv> will try
<n3glv> that thing is HORRID
<seppy003> jon__:sry
<seppy003> my fault
<jon__> seppy003, ?
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, What are the directory permissions?
<retfar> ..
<seppy003> jon__:closed irssi
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], how do I find these out
<FrozenFire[work]> timposey, Well, the only two things that come to mind are that it may be set to read-only physically, or it's being mounted read-only by your system.
<jon__> seppy003, oh, I didn't notice
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, Are you in the terminal?
<seppy003> jon__:thanks a lot, for your help
<jon__> seppy003, np, unfortunately I didn't fix anything...
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], yes
<jon__> does anyone know how to restart the synaptics daemon?
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, ls -lah .
<replicasex> Is there a Banshee IRC?
<kleopatra> which command can i use to find out if a certain service is running on my system?
<seppy003> jon__:maybe your positive thoughts helped
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, That'll list the directory permissions at the top.
<FrozenFire[work]> "." is the current directory.
<jon__> seppy003, Haha, i can't tell you how many times I've been on a trouble call and as soon as i stand next to the computer it starts working.
<intrader> FrozenFire[work],  it is drwxrwxrwx
<xangua> replicasex: tried #banshee ¿¿ surelly on gnome's irc network if not here
<seppy003> jon__:happend to me also
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, That's odd. Who is the file owner?
<sopwith> anyone is a programmer here ?
<FrozenFire[work]> !ask sopwith
<intrader> FrozenFire[work],  as you may have noticed I have an active fstab on that usb
<jon__> !syanptics
<jon__> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<replicasex> xangua, is GNOME's IRC network something like irc://irc.gnome.com or?
<sopwith> thanks i have find my problem
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], the .sh file 'ls' is '-rwxrwxrwx  1 intrader root  189 2010-04-07 06:46 Pharo.sh'
<jon__> This is so weird... my mouse is stuck i the corner
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, Since I'm assuming you're not logged in as root, you'll want to sudo chown <yourusername> Pharo.sh
<jon__> it clicks but it won't move
<FrozenFire[work]> Oh, wait, sorry.
<FrozenFire[work]> chgrp
<seppy003> jon__:restart x11?
<jon__> seppy003, dunno how... all of my training is in networking, I just got into linux
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], still 'Permission denied' when I do `./Pharo.sh`
<stilia-johny> does any write or upload source at his own ppa?????
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, Just to confirm, you did sudo chgrp intrader Pharo.sh?
<seppy003> jon__:sudo /etc/init.d/xdm restart
<bazhang> stilia-johny, yes.
<jon__> it tap clicks too.... which means the pad is still taking input
<seppy003> jon__:reboot my also work :D
<bazhang> stilia-johny, please read the ppa info
<bazhang> !ppa | stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<jon__> seppy003, haha
<seppy003> jon__: o´r CRTL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], chgrp 'Operation not permitted'
<jon__> seppy003, what's that do?
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, Did you do it as sudo?
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], yes
<seppy003> jon__:ctrl-alt-backspace? restarting x11
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, That's bloody confusing, then. How did you say you had the volume mounted?
<seppy003> jon__:better xserver
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], here is the fstab '/dev/sdb1 /home/intrader/windata vfat users,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000 0 0'
<seppy003> jon__:its not x11 its xserver
<sinusoid> hey all
<jon__> seppy003, haha, I don't have XDM installed, ctl alt backspace doesn't work
<sinusoid> having a little trouble with ecryptfs
<sinusoid> anyone familiar
<bonhoffer> FrozenFire[work]: do you know how i set the time zone from cli?
<strouthos> What's the best tool for doing advanced find and replace (e.g., if a word between two "|" ends with "en", move all words between the two before that word and between the two "|" word after it)?
<seppy003> jon__:than my solution is senseless
<quant> strouthos, regular expressions
<ubuntusucks> hi
<stilia-johny> -bazhang i readit but it doesnt help me .... i have write a bash programm that its a gui for xwinwrap.. and i make the make file and i give debuild -b in terminal and i take an error
<FrozenFire[work]> bonhoffer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<quant> strouthos, which you can use in e.g. vim etc.
<jon__> seppy003, I got an interesting message in dmesg saying my touchpad lost synchronization
<bazhang> ubuntusucks, hi
<ubuntusucks> ubuntu with newer radeon - does not work - nothing on screen
<sinusoid> anyone familiar with ecryptfs --- i can't find a good tutorial anywhere
<stilia-johny> ??
<sinusoid> that details the keys and such and how they work
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], when I inserted the stick the folder windata opened. I navigate to the folder containing the Pharo.sh file
<KnickLighter> What command can I issue to find out which driver my webcam is using ?
<ubuntusucks> how to destroy xorg.conf  ?
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.smalltalk.squeak.seaside/22591 That may be of interest
<ubuntusucks> or, how to force emergency/low  Xorg mode
<seppy003> jon__: found something in arch wiki about touchpad synchronization issues
<stilia-johny> >bazhang any help
<bazhang> stilia-johny, sounds like you are not following the packaging guide
<jon__> seppy003, what's the site?
<stilia-johny> yes give me a link pls!
<bazhang> !packaging | stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, It could be that the sh file is trying to execute something else, but that other file doesn't have the correct permissions.
<seppy003> jon__:https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<stilia-johny> thanksss
<sinusoid> hmmm
<sinusoid> no help on ecryptfs huh
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], the troubles started after Nov 10th  on Maverick. It tried to execute the squeak executable. It is also set to executable (I see it in the Permissions tab for squeak context menu)
<sinusoid> third time i asked... guess thats probably enough asking
<jon__> seppy003, thanks
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], I had a long and contentious thread about executables in Maverick. They did not pay attention to this problem.
<strouthos> quant: Thanks. Is it powerful enough to stuff like: "if line starts with "*|", copy and paste in it what's between "*" and "|" on the line above"?
<earthmeLon_> Hey guys.  I am having a problem with X starting with NVIDIA drivers on my Sony Vaio Laptop.  It uses 330m NVIDiA card.  I have created a post with information here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10166790
<jon__> seppy003, interesting because it doesn't mention how to unfreeze somthing completely frozen
<seppy003> jon__:no problem
<jon__> seppy003, I'll try thos solutions
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, You might want to try just running "chmod -R u+x *" in the directory. That'll set all of the files to executable by the user.
<FrozenFire[work]> For better of for worse.
<seppy003> jon__:hopefully they help
<TrueNhero> can i install ubuntu32 over ubuntu64 without format?
<FrozenFire[work]> TrueNhero, It is absolutely not recommended.
<jon__> seppy003, Yea, I'm running the battery monitor so maybe if I turn that off..
<bazhang> TrueNhero, no
<TrueNhero> why?
<wn1zid> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6AP06Z20101126
<lighta> can't we have a command line to acces keychain ?
<wn1zid> ops, sry
<bazhang> wn1zid, not here please
<FrozenFire[work]> TrueNhero, Ubuntu 64-bit will have binaries which will not work in a 32-bit environment.
<wn1zid> wrong room, ary
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], I not happy with the fstab change. It says that I could execute anything that is in the stick. Before, ubuntu did the reasonable thing: it opened a dialog asking to see if I really wanted to run the .sh file.. By the way the all the files and directories have rwxrwxrwx
<wn1zid> sry
<CkhiKuzad> would it be possible for me to create a new partition, copy my /home directory over to it, then use it as my /home?
<mfaroukg> why is the fonts in the ubuntu 10.10 are not showing the correct letter. they show wrong unreadable in my case in arabic. when i turn ubuntu to arabic interface it show some fonts correct and some wrong
<FrozenFire[work]> CkhiKuzad, Certainly.
<bazhang> !home | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<CkhiKuzad> woot, for the first time, ubottu has had exactly what i'm looking for, almost verbatim ^^
<mfaroukg> any one has font encoding info?
<TrueNhero> how could i extract from my ubuntu64 installed on hdd, using a livecd?
<TrueNhero> my software list
<CkhiKuzad> APTonCD
<bazhang> !clone > TrueNhero
<ubottu> TrueNhero, please see my private message
<sxdemon> Is it normal that when trying to access the root/scr on Ubuntu 32 bit live boot, it keep crashing my pc?
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], it is horrible gyrations I need to go through now to bring up the smalltalk environment. I have several sticks with various versions of smalltalk; and that all used to work in maverick until Nov. 10th
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, Could you pastebin an explanation of exactly what it is you're trying to accomplish, what the environment is set up as, etc? I'm a bit busy at the moment, and IRC is very non-permanent. Having a single place with all of the information will make it clearer.
<sx> hi, is there a way to add .desktop files (for the menu) to debian packages created with checkinstall?
<jon__> anyone have any other ideas how to restart my synaptics daemon?
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], I will and I include the Pharo.sh file. Wait a moment please.
<sxdemon>  Is it normal that whentrying to access the root/scr on Ubuntu 32 bit live boot, it keep crashing my pc?
<mfaroukg> any font experts?
<takai> Hi All ... I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 with Compiz+Emerald ... I installed conky, and have been googling for 2 days now on how to get it to actually anchor to the desktop and stop covering icons.
<takai> http://pastebin.com/KGxKaZxW here is a pastebin of my conkyrc
<TrueNhero> all u r great
<fffggg> how to generate xorg.conf for  fglrx  ?
<takai> I've tried messing with the own_window stuff, I've tried window rules in compiz, but still ... conky insists on showing ontop of my desktop icons :/
<takai> Any help would be HUGELY appreciated
<CkhiKuzad> TrueNHero: Thank you, we try.
<shodue> Can someone help me set up an FTP server for my Ubuntu machine? I'm trying to FTP send files (or SFTP or LFTP ) into PORT 22 on my ubuntu from my MAC.
<fffggg> shodue:  make new user named like   ftpaccount    and then ssh into him,  when this works,  sftp / scp will also
<jon__> anyone have any other ideas how to restart my synaptics daemon?
<jon__> whoops sorry
<shodue> fffggg, what is the default port for ssh? I only have ports 80 and 22 open
<XuMuK> shodue: 22
<fffggg> shodue: ssh is port 22 i think
<mfaroukg> shodue, sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<XuMuK> or just ssh
<fffggg> guys?
<shodue> fffggg, I"m sorry, I have ssh installed, I ssh into my server all the time. I'm trying to send files to that server.
<KnickLighter> use sftp
<mfaroukg> fffggg, sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<XuMuK> shodue: connect your server via sftp
<TrueNhero>  aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages and if i have 2 distros
<TrueNhero> ?
<shodue> XuMuK, okay, that worked, I guess i had trouble with it before
<zeroseven0183> Anyone played 0 A.D.? I need to know how this game is doing in Maverick. Thanks
<jigarnilam> hows it going...i have a problem it seems
<magicjoe> ANYONE. i need to run make menuconfig but it says my display is too small. what do i do?
<jigarnilam> just installed ubuntu on a new dell notebook - and updated the graphics driver (nvidia) > restarted the computer > not it boots to command prompt
<shodue> XuMuK, what are the commands for sending files within sftp?
<XuMuK> magicjoe: buy some bigger display? o_O
<mfaroukg> why is the fonts in the ubuntu 10.10 are not showing the correct letter. they show wrong unreadable in my case in arabic. when i turn ubuntu to arabic interface it show some fonts correct and some wrong ???
<XuMuK> shodue: scp
<jon__> well... restarting Xorg works...
<jon__> but it kills everything running
<jigarnilam> jon__, how do i restart xorg?
<magicjoe> xumuk....its a laptop. i mean, is there a setting i can change to make it work, or can i do it through command line only?
<jon__> jigarnilam, I did it through a console
<XuMuK> shodue: this copies as cp, but using secure shell (ssh)
<jigarnilam> jon__, i'm sorry I forgot to telll you im very new at linux.. some help please
<magicjoe> and has anyone seen JORDANU?
 * Guest10244 hihihihi
<jigarnilam> jon__, i'm at the console right now
<XuMuK> jillsmitt: sudo restart gdm
<jon__> jigarnilam, k, you can get to a console by ctl+alt+f1 (actually anything from f1-f6)
<shodue> XuMuK, okay, so I use somehting like,     "scp /local/dir /target/server/dir"
<jon__> jigarnilam, once I got there I did     ps -A | grep -Xorg
<jon__> you'll see xorg with a number by it
<takai> Anyone here have any success at all with anchoring conky to the desktop BEHIND the icons? o.O
<jon__> make sure you use a capital x
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: hello there
<Seven_Six_Two> when I am installing another linux beside ubuntu(sda1  /) do I put the boot loader on new linux (sda4 /) and modify ubuntu loader, or tell second linux to install boot loader on sda1?
<jon__> then do sudo kill ### (whatever the number was)
<magicjoe> ANYONE....is there a way to change the screen resolution, so i can fit more on the screen? need to run make menuconfig to edit my kernel
<XuMuK> shodue: it's something like scp /local/dir user@SERVER.IP/target/server/dir
<zeroseven0183> magicjoe: What have you tried so far?
<XuMuK> jillsmitt: hi
<jigarnilam> jon__,  i tghyped what u said and it returned with "ERROR garbage option"
<magicjoe> zeroseven: i have only tried running the make menuconfig command and got the error. im stuck there
<jon__> jigarnilam, what did you type?
<jigarnilam> jon__, ps -A | grep -Xorg
<jigarnilam> jon__, should it be sudo grep -Xorg
<jon__> nah
<XuMuK> jillsmitt: grep doesn't need sudo
<jon__> jigarnilam, does ps -A work?
<magicjoe> zeroseven: im using instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498559 except i am using the latest stable kernel
<wowaname> 1433 people here... that's a lot
<jigarnilam> jon__, yes i get a list
<shodue> XuMuK, I did sftp user@server.ip   then provided the password, and it prompts me with    "<sftp>    "
<TrueNhero>  aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages , how use this from a livecd?
<zeroseven0183> magicjoe: have you checked Preferences > Monitors?
<allure> hi guys... when running starcraft II on wine, I get a black square as the mouse pointer. Does anyone knows how to solve this?
<jon__> jigarnilam, try ps -A | grep -X
<jigarnilam> will it accept he | ?
<jigarnilam> the*
<bazhang> allure, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | allure
<ubottu> allure: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<magicjoe> zeroseven: it is on the highest resolution setting, but it says my display is too small to load menuconfig
<TrueNhero> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<allure> thanks bazhang and ubottu
<jigarnilam> jon__, "grep: optio requires an argument --x"
<NJ_> Hi all new here so bear with me i'm trying to get xrdp setup to use with thin clients have downloaded from rep. how can i configure it to start?
<jillsmitt> XuMuK: okay
<jon__> jigarnilam, o, no crap... sorry... ps -A | grep X
<raskol> Every time I reboot I have to run xinput to turn off emulate3buttons. Way back in the day you could edit xorg.conf, what's currently the way to save this and similar settings?
<XuMuK> shodue: I sad scp for copy from terminal or sftp using nautilus
<jigarnilam> jon__, okay i did that....went back to $
<jon__> jigarnilam, then it didn't find anything
<jigarnilam> jon__, damn what do i do now? reinstall ubuntu?
<jon__> jigarnilam, mmm, probably not... is your GUI working ok?
<jon__> graphical user interface
<magicjoe> zeroseven: says it must be 19lines by 80 columns. can i use a - operator to change the height and width when running this command?
<jigarnilam> jon__, no..i have no GUI..just a black screen and text
<jon__> jigarnilam, so you're on another computer?
<jigarnilam> jon__, yes
<jon__> jigarnilam, hit ctl+alt+f7
<jon__> on the linux
<blackshirt> good morning
<jon__> good evening blackshirt
<jigarnilam> jon__, it just entered the "~" character
<jon__> jigarnilam, hmmm, weird, go back to f1... did you just install?
<jigarnilam> jon__, yes just now did install
<jon__> jigarnilam, what version?
<jigarnilam> jon__, 10.10
<jon__> I had some trouble with that one, too... I'm on 9.10 right now, that I upgraded from 9.04
<jon__> is it connected to the internet?
 * XuMuK goes to play Call of Duty: BlackOps
<XuMuK> bb all
<jigarnilam> jon__, yes
<jigarnilam> jon__,i think im going to reinstall
<jon__> jigarnilam, you might be able to fix it
<jigarnilam> jon__, and NOT install the nvidia drrivers
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], here is the http://paste.ubuntu.com/536885/. Hopefully it is clear.
<jon__> jigarnilam, type dpkg -l | Xorg
<jon__> er
<jon__> dpkg -l | grep Xorg
<Amacidia> hey everyone, just installed the netbook remix of 10.10 on an aspire one d250, however my wireless is not working. Network manager says " device not ready (firmware missing)" Any ideas how I can get this to work?
<jigarnilam> k
<jigarnilam> is that a 1 or l
<joneslee85> i have a very stupid question: Would GNOME3 allow you to change theme? (Because I could not find theme changer capplet within gnome-control-center 2.91)
<blackshirt> Amacidia: what your wireless card ??
<jigarnilam> jon__,
<jigarnilam> jon__, okay it shows : nvidia-current and xerver-xorg-core
<jon__> hmmm
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], still around?
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, Yeah, just working on a client's site ;)
<FrozenFire[work]> Feel free to ask someone else, if time is an issue.
<Milossh> hello. anyone managed to install rapache on 10.10?
<Amacidia> blackshirt: lspci tells me boradcom BCM4312
<jon__> jigarnilam, try Xorg
<TheTaLL1> jigarnilam, "el"
<jon__> er sudo Xorg
<jigarnilam> jon__, if i type "xorg" it says fatal server error: cannot move old log file......
<airtonix> Milossh, unfortunately i don't think rapache works properly on anything later than 7.10
<jon__> jigarnilam, not sure there... if someone can't help you here, i'd try 9.04, but there's a lot of bright people... I'm just past beginner stage my self
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], I have not had too much luck with this one. So I will wait for your help if you don't mind.
<jigarnilam> jon__, okay thank you for the help - i'll keep resarching. Thank you sir
<Milossh> airtonix: anybackports that played good enough you heard of?
 * jon__ is going rockclimbing, and wishes everyone a wonderful evening
<airtonix> jigarnilam, what are you trying to do ?
<blackshirt> Amacidia: do you have bcmwl-kernel-source packages installed??
<airtonix> Milossh, no author has stopped working on it
<Milossh> airtonix: or, is there anything similiar
<jigarnilam> airtonix, i'm trying to get back into the GUI...
<Docfxit> I'm trying to connect from XP Pro to Ubuntu shared files. I'm getting an error saying invalid user / password. I think I have the correct user and password . Any ideas what I could do to figure out the problem?
<airtonix> jigarnilam, what version of ubuntu ? (type lsb_release -a)
<jigarnilam> airtonix, i installed nvidia drivers and rebooted > now im at a black screen with console ...can't get int ot he GUI
<jigarnilam> airtonix, 10.10 ubuntu
<airtonix> jigarnilam, how did you isntall? via a .run file or through the software center ?
<airtonix> nvdia drivers *
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<jigarnilam> airtonix, via install hardware drivers > system > admin....
<WantBearOld> ver irc.ptnet.org
<blackshirt> hi
<elvirolo> nm-applet doesn't launch itself  automatically when I open a new session, why is that ?
<airtonix> jigarnilam, what happens when you run : sudo service gdm restart
<jigarnilam> airtonix, says "gdm start/running, process 15083 (screen blinks while doign that)
<kismet> hi
<Chevy787> I've got a problem: Was upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 earlier today and my laptop shutoff in the middle. Now, I'll skip to my main problem. The partition locked itself as read only...so I can't fix the errors I'm encountering due to a bad upgrade
<airtonix> jigarnilam, try pressing the ctrl alt + f7 or f8
<kismet> how can I check if a given port is allowed for connection ?
<airtonix> kismet, more details required.
<jigarnilam> airtonix, okay goes to black screen with blinking "_"
<Chevy787> ^ I ran fsck with no avail
<kismet> I want to connect to my ubuntu server via port 9160 but I get connection refused
<airtonix> kismet, 1) check ufw is running : sudo ufw status , 2) if not start it : sudo ufw enable 3) check rules again : sudo ufw status , 4) read man page : man ufw
<guampa> kismet: from another machine nmap -PN -p 9160 <ip address>
#ubuntu 2010-11-27
<blackshirt> airtonix: i think you need reconfigure xorg.conf by hand
<guampa> it should report "open"
<kismet> airtonix, guampa thx I'll try those
<airtonix> kismet, to allow incoming on port 9160 you need to use this : sudo ufw allow in on eth0 to any port 9160
<airtonix> kismet, assuming the interface is eth0
<airtonix> jigarnilam, what kind of nvidia gpu do you have ?
<Nadav> what is the ip ad command do?
<Nadav> requests a new ip from the dhcp server? like ipconfig /renew
<Nadav> ?
<airtonix> Nadav, man ip ad
<kismet> airtonix, sudo ufw status gives me inactive
<airtonix> (read it)
<airtonix> kismet, keep reading the rest of what i typed
<guampa> Nadav: you mean dhclient <interface> ?
<kismet> airtonix, thanks
<Nadav> no, I mean ip ad
<betamine> kismet: try 'nmap 127.0.0.1' to check if port is open
<kismet> betamine, on the same machine
<Amacidia> blackshirt: nope, will do that right now
<betamine> kismet: 127.0.0.1 is the loopback address
<fatharrahman1> hello
<fatharrahman1> am in ubuntu beginner ?
<blackshirt> fatharrahman1: helloo
<kismet> betamine,  nmap is not installed should i install it though
<blackshirt> fatharrahman: is your name fathur rahman ?
<betamine> Probably, it can come in useful.
<fatharrahman1> am through pidgin am I in ubuntu bigenner ?
<fatharrahman1> yes
<zetheroo> last couple days I am having issues connecting to certain pages in Ubuntu ... Windows works fine ... I think Java is the culprit ....
<Docfxit> Hi everyone,
<betamine> kismet: What programme are you using to connect?
<xangua> and do you have any ubuntu support related question¿ fatharrahman1 , if english is not your native language you can try other channel
<zetheroo> I went to the Java test page and it said that I don't have the latest update ... could this be why?
<kismet> it is a java client & in terminal a cassandra-cli
<Docfxit> I have a folder that is shared in Ubuntu
<blackshirt> xangua: a lot of people here not natively speak in english.. i think it was not a problem
<xangua> zetheroo: are you using the latest ubuntu version¿
<zetheroo> xangua: yep
<zetheroo> xangua: fully updated too
<zetheroo> xangua: this just started 2 days ago
<xangua> and did you install java or open jdk¿
<zetheroo> xangua: Java
<xangua> zetheroo: then you will have to wait until latest version is aviable in repositories
<fatharrahman1> hello
<studentz> help    I'm in login Screen. I type my pssw but I'm going back to the login screen. My pass is right.
<zetheroo> xangua: so that is why I cannot access certain websites?
<fatharrahman1> is this ubuntu beginner
<bazhang> fatharrahman1, here is ubuntu support
<bazhang> fatharrahman1, please ask a question if you wish
<Docfxit> When I go into the system, user and groups I put in a password.
<bazhang> fatharrahman1, for chit chat please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Docfxit> I click on my user and properties.
<xangua> zetheroo: no idea what certain pages you can't access
<zetheroo> how do I install the latest Java update file ... it's .bin
<Docfxit> Under user privileges it doesn't have an option for network shares for me to select.
<studentz> Help I stuck in my login screen. I cannot get neither into gnome or xterm . Please help me
<guampa> zetheroo: if you have our ubuntu upgraded your java version is fine. besides not having java rarely stops browsing the majority of the web
<Docfxit> I do have Samba installed.
<eroby> hello
<kismet> airtonix, i enabled ufw now and now i can not connect to the server via ssh anymore :(
<eroby> can i recieve Ubuntu 10.10 on Morocco?
<Docfxit> Could someone please help me figure out why my user name and password don't work when I try to loginto the network shares?
<rockingwing> heya
<rockingwing> somebody here who could help me with installing java?
<bazhang> eroby, the cd from shipit?
<airtonix> kismet, obviously
<bazhang> rockingwing, enable partner repo
<airtonix> kismet, you need to open ports
 * Skapare looks around
<bazhang> !partner | rockingwing
<ubottu> rockingwing: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<airtonix> kismet, was that not obvious?
<eroby> @bazhang wht?
<bazhang> eroby, you want a cd shipped to you?
<airtonix> kismet, sudo ufw allow in on eth0 to any port 22
<kismet> airtonix, uhm after a sec of thinking yes... ;) do u know the port for ssh
<Vrejdac> ?join #ubuntu-fr
<studentz> Could I have the same problem.
<bazhang> !java > rockingwing
<ubottu> rockingwing, please see my private message
<betamine> kismet: 22
<eroby> for java
<raskol> Every time I reboot I have to run xinput to turn off emulate3buttons. Way back in the day you could edit xorg.conf, what's currently the way to save this and similar settings?
<bazhang> eroby, a cd for java?
<paper> im a nube looking for help but first of all hello
<kismet> betamine, thx
<eroby> no for Ubuntu 10.10
<iamis> what flush-8:0 how to remove it from cpu usage
<Skapare> 22 is the default for ssh ... but you'd best change that to something obscure if you want to open it to the whole internet
<bazhang> eroby, you can download it from www.ubuntu.com , or ask shipit to send you a cd
<eroby> shipit??
<bazhang> !shipit > eroby
<ubottu> eroby, please see my private message
<studentz> Please Help ..... I cannot get  access neither into gnome or xterm. My passw is right.
<betamine> kismet: see if the the server software is listening on port: sudo 'lsof -i:$PORT'
<paper> what do i do with a .tar.gz file once downloaded?
<Pici> Skapare: No need really. I highly suggest installing fail2ban with ssh, as it will ban any host that fails to authenticate a set number of times.  And it works as soon as you install, no extra config needed
<betamine> correction: sudo -i:$PORT
<eroby> 10k you
<bazhang> paper, a tar.gz of what
<betamine> correction1: sudo lsof -i:$PORT :)
<paper> anything i dont know how to install
<elvirolo> hi
<kismet> betamine, sudo lsof -i:$9160 gives me noo output
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, Have you tried removing the fstab entry? The filesystem should automatically be detected and mounted. Perhaps it's some of the settings in fstab, such as the *mask options, may be mucking about with your permissions.
<elvirolo> I'd like to report a bug but I don't know which package it's coming from, how do i do that ?
<betamine> remove dollar sign
<bazhang> paper, use the package manager to install, not tar.gz from the internet
<kismet> jsvc    719 root   39u  IPv6   4512      0t0  TCP localhost:9160 (LISTEN)
<paper> is the a way or something i could read?
<betamine> kismet: and jsvc is the name of the app?
<bazhang> paper, sure, but it would be helpful if you explained what package you wished to install first.
<FrozenFire[work]> intrader, Beyond that, I can't fathom what the problem would be.
<paper> its a cgi proxy
<thunkee> paper: tar tvzf <file>
<kismet> betamine, could be... it is a java application so i guess it stands for java server bla bla
<kismet> betamine, it is cassandra (a database application)
<elvirolo> help anyone?
<betamine> kismet: If I had to guess I'd say the problem is in your cassandra configuration
<studentz> Help me I cannot get access neither gnome nor xterm ?
<Pici> elvirolo: Tell us what the bug is, maybe we can suggest the package na,e.
<Krunal> both kubuntu and ubuntu are the same as far as OS goes correct? Just the GUI is different..KDE vs GNOME? does all software install the same? drivers etc..
<kismet> betamine,  Ok I'll have a check.. the funny part is if i am on the same machine i can connect to it... but over the network it doesn't work
<Markive> Hi Helpers, is it posible to run kde in ubuntu or is it gnome all the way?
<_jesse_> Markive: you can run kde
<bazhang> Markive, just install kubuntu-desktop
<kismet> betamine, cassandra-cli -host 192.168.56.102 -port 9160
<bazhang> Krunal, different apps but same under neath
<Markive> will I get  some kind of choice or log in menu to pick which gui?
<kismet> betamine,  does not work but cassandra-cli -host localhost -port 9160 does from the same machine
<bazhang> Markive, yes
<_jesse_> Markive: yeah at the login screen you'll choose which session to use
<betamine> kismet: check if your router
<_jesse_> it's along the bottom
<bazhang> Markive, lubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop as well
<Markive> _jesse_ and bazhang thankyou very much , merry christmas
<elvirolo> Pici, well actually, some applets (namely gnome-power-manager and nm-applet) and programs (skype) don't launch themselves at startup, although their names are check in the system -> preferences -> start up apps dialog
<kismet> betamine, i can connect to each machine via ssh... and from each machine to the other one vie ssh and ping works between those machines as welll
<Krunal> bazhang, the reason why i ask because i installed ubuntu 10.10 and it picked up my wirelesss NIC, kubuntu did not
<Skapare> anyone know how/where to configure X to disregard mouse wheel rolling, while still leaving the middle button (in the wheel) working?
<Skapare> even better if it can be configured to do this only in terminal windows
<Irreducibilis> So today I had to fix my wubi-installed 10.04 installation, because an update broke grub. And this led me to realize that it's probably time to migrate to a full dual-boot install.
<wowaname> Question: I have .fr-FA3QBx, .fr-ILEeDq, and .fr-M21DNz directories in /Pictures... Are these necessary?
<Irreducibilis> My question is, what is the best way to go about doing this? I understand that 10.04 cannot be converted to a full install on its own, so I am mostly concerned with this: What "can" be backed up, and what is the safest way to resize my windows partition such that I don't lose anything?
<frobicat> hm
<betamine> kismet: are the other computers windows or linux btw
<fatharrahman1> hello
<Dr_Willis> Irreducibilis:  if you use a live cd with the right tools. and a usb hard drive. you could image the whole HD to a usb hd. :) but that  may need a rather big usbhd
<elvirolo> I'm sorry to insist, but I reinstalled maverick from scratch, and I'm still experiencin the same bug
<Irreducibilis> I have such a thing on hand.
<Markive> _jesse_ is the package i'm looking for is kde called "kde-full" ?
<wowaname> Did anyone hear my question?
<wowaname> or is everyone busy
<wowaname> i'll wait :P
<Irreducibilis> wowaname, I honestly... I dont think its really needed
<wowaname> ok
<betamine> kismet: a hacky workaround is to use an ssh tunnel
<Irreducibilis> But someone else should answer
<Irreducibilis> I'm not extremely linux-skilled.
<wowaname> for some reason all they contain is my tree all over again
<wowaname> full sized
<wowaname> actually, just /documents/....
<_jesse_> Markive: nah, do kubuntu-desktop
<elijah> Is there a way I can double click a .dmg file and have it mount?
<wowaname> Lol dmg
<_jesse_> hehe
<wowaname> isn't that mac?
<Irreducibilis> If its nothing but empty folders, then feel free to remove.
<wowaname> It's not empty folders... it's ...
<Irreducibilis> Configuration files of some kind, I'd keep it
<wowaname> hold on
<wowaname> /home/wowaname/Pictures/.fr-ILEeDq/My Documents/My Pictures
<wowaname> and then
<wowaname> it has my pictures
<Markive> _jesse_  is it the "Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system"?
<studentz> Heeeeeelp  I cannot get access  neither gnome nor xterm  Please  Hel
<wowaname> it's probably from windows for some reason
<_jesse_> elijah: dmg's are 'image' files in OSX, you can use dmg2img to convert
<Irreducibilis> wowaname, I'd keep it there, just to be sure
<wowaname> i could rename it and see what happens
<_jesse_> Markive: haha I dunno what it's title is, let's see
<wowaname> like add a _ at the end
<elijah> _jesse_: Does that make another file?
<Irreducibilis> What happens to be the best way to resize my windows partition without causing Windows 7 to become unbootable?
<_jesse_> Markive: yeah that's it
<_jesse_> elijah: yeah
<Irreducibilis> So I can migrate from wubi to a full dual boot
<Markive> _jesse_ thanks very much for your time 10/10 for the help ;)
<Dr_Willis> Irreducibilis:  windows 7 can resize its own partitions.
<Irreducibilis> safely?
<Dr_Willis> Irreducibilis:  I  find windoes is faster at ressizeing ntfs then linux is.
<ringo> need help installing ubuntu on my macbook
<mota> partition resizing *always* has an element of danger; always have a backup
<Dr_Willis> Irreducibilis:  power failure durin resize = bad. :) be sure to have backups.
<ringo> cant figure out how to change the iso file to an img
<Irreducibilis> I'll do that then. And I won't lose my Installation then?
<Dr_Willis> ringo:  why do you need to do that?
<Irreducibilis> It's a laptop, so if the power fails, it will revert to battery. shouldn't be a problem
<darkfx559> I need help downloading uBuntu Linux 10.10 Netbook version
<Irreducibilis> Thanks.
<darkfx559> It's not downloading all the way and I am looking for a mirror
<Dr_Willis> darkfx559:  theres always the torrents.
<Irreducibilis> And after that, its simply a matter of installing?
<darkfx559> Can you redirect me to a torrent please?
<Dr_Willis> Irreducibilis:  i resize the windows partitions. leave part of the HD unallocated.. tell installer to use unallocated space normally
<Dr_Willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<_jesse_> Dr_Willis: I think he wants the 'netbook' edition one
<_jesse_> ah I see it
<Irreducibilis> Thanks. Now can you tell me what is appropreate to back up from the wubi install, to migrate over?
<Irreducibilis> Is my home folder enough, or is there anything else
<darkfx559> I need the Netbook version of uBuntu though
<_jesse_> darkfx559: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/maverick/release/netbook/ubuntu-netbook-10.10-netbook-armel+dove.img.torrent
<darkfx559> Thank you :)
<Irreducibilis> darkfx559, they can be switched between as well
<darkfx559> Also, on my other netbook, ubuntu isnt recognizing a wireless connection?
<Irreducibilis> darkfx559, Is networking disabled? I once had that problem.
<wowaname> darkfx559» i had trouble with that... hold on i'll give you a link
<wowaname> also
<wowaname> what is your card make
<darkfx559> everything is enabled
<wowaname> mine's broadcom... if you dont have that i may not be able to help :/
<wowaname> i'd say
<wowaname> just google around till you find something that may work
<wowaname> try it
<wowaname> it most likely will work
<darkfx559> I have
<FloodBot1> wowaname: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkfx559> nothing I have found has worked
<wowaname> FloodBot1» oh wow
<newhcj> can anyone tell me what i can use to edit video...
<Irreducibilis> Now, I bid thee all farewell. Thank you for the help especially, Dr_Willis
<c2tha_d> can anyone give me a hand with my display- the desktop is too large to fit on my monitor, but only by a bit.
<xangua> newhcj: ubuntu comes with pitivi, you can find other video editord like cinerella or openshot in the software center
<newhcj> i downloaded cinelerra but dont really understand the instructions
<newhcj> xangua
<c2tha_d> my display is just a bit too large to fit on my monitor, any help?
<brophat> i installed 10.10 it worked for like an hour now when i boot it stops before it is fully booted an all i got is a frozen pointer
<newhcj> if anyone can help me with the install of cinelerra that would be awesome...
<c2tha_d>  my display is just a bit too large to fit on my monitor, any help?
<brophat> I booted safe mode so i got the terminal up, what command to start the gui ?
<xangua> newhcj: did you read the instructions¿¿ http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<xangua> mmm sorry, i thought cinelerra was in repiositories, the instructions says it doesn't offer packages for maverick
<ringo> need help with installing ubuntu 10.10 on my macbook
<rooks> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wowaname> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wowaname> :|
<Adiman423> hi everyone
<wowaname> hi Adiman423
<ad_> a question: is there a version for the netbook ubuntu to install it in win?
<Adiman423> I want to configure PHPMyadmin with Mysql on ubuntu 10.04
<c2tha_d>  my display is just a bit too large to fit on my monitor, any help?
<Adiman423> I have configured PHP with mysql and apache with php
<wowaname> PHPmyadmin
<wowaname> oh sorry
<FrozenFire[work]> Adiman423, I strongly suggest not using PMA.
<wowaname> ^
<brophat> can i start the gui from command line/
<Adiman423> ok
<ad_> is there a wubi version of the netbook ubuntu? :)
<ringo> can i install ubuntu 10.10 on a third generation macbook?
<FrozenFire[work]> Adiman423, If you need a GUI tool for administrating your database, there is the mysql-admin package.
<ringo> i have the most recent version of OSX 10.6.5
<Adiman423> ringo, you could do it but you would need virtualbox
<Adiman423> right
<ringo> what is virtualbox?
<Adiman423> Frozenfire: would I then download mysql-admin package from synaptic package manager?
<russjr08> ringo: It lets you run an OS on top of your current one
<FrozenFire[work]> Adiman423, or Ubuntu Software Centre
<Adiman423> exright
<vgr> brophat try sudo service gdm start
<ringo> russjr08. ok cool. im burning the software onto a CD right now and then im going to TRY the software by booting it from the CD like it says on the website. will that work
<russjr08> ringo: What software are you burning? Ubuntu or Virtualbox?
<Adiman423> frozenfire, trying that now
<ad_> ey, I thought my question to be very simple,  pls may  someone answer?
<russjr08> ringo: with virtualbox you don't need to burn the image to a cd
<ad_> if there' sa wubi ver of netbook ub.
<xangua> ad_: never used wubi, check it's website; also i believe wubi already comes in the ubuntu iso
<brophat> vgr i did a startx and it booted wtf?
<ad_> k, thx
<brophat> it only asked me to keyring password
<ringo> russjr08: ubuntu 10.10. i was just following the instructions on ubuntu's website http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<brophat> and it worked
<c2tha_d>  my display is just a bit too large to fit on my monitor, any help?
<brophat> crazy
<brophat> vgr you think the problem is it is not dealing withthe keyring when I boot straight into the gui?
<russjr08> ringo: You know you don't need to burn the CD if you are going to run Ubuntu in Virtualbox, it can use the .iso file directly
<Adiman423> frozenfire: I have good news
<intrader> Anyone, here is a http://paste.ubuntu.com/536885/. Hopefully it is clear. It is a major problem for FAT volumes since Nov. 10th on maverick
<ringo> russjr08: ok how do i run ubuntu in virtualbox? r there instructions? lol im new to this
<russjr08> ringo: Hold on, I will go find some real quick
<Adiman423> ringo, you can use youtube
<studentz> Help me I'm stucked in login screen I cannot get access neither gnome or xtem.
<ringo> russjr08:thanks
<vgr> brophat I'm not really sure, I just learned to boot the x-server from the command line after I got the new kernel, and my nvidia driver didn't update along with it.
<ringo> russjr08: ill see what i can find on youtube while im waiting for you
<tripelb> I want to sort alphabetically. it's a gedit file. can I do this?
<russjr08> ringo: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ubuntu-on-VirtualBox
<Paulo39> hi there. i have a virtual machine. When i was creating it, i specified a size for the virtual disk that now is low. i have to increase virtual disk's size. can i do that? if so, how do i do it?
<Paulo39> i'm using virtual box
<intrader> tripelb, try `cat file | sort` see what you get
<brophat> ok vgr thanks well my puter is up now i just gotta boot safe mode then startx then put in keyring password bwahahahha
<obengdako> Paulo39,  got a solution for you
<FrozenFire[work]> Paulo39, #vbox
<ringo> russjr08: sweet thanks. ill let you know if i need anymore help
<vgr> brophat hope you don't have to reboot too often :)
<Paulo39> Frozenball, i already asked there, but nobody answers me
<obengdako> Paulo39,  i recently increased the size of my virtual windows xp service pack 3 from 5 GB to 20GB
<obengdako> but i don't know if my method is the best yet
<Pupazzetto> hi :) it's my third minimal install of maverick and i can't login as root, because the password it's incorrect... sorry my noobness :| am i doing something wrong?
<russjr08> ringo: No problem! I hope you enjoy it :)
<drag> ok somebody know to install a logitech webcam fusion in backtrack 4 ???
<studentz> Help me I'm stuck in the login screen I cannot get access neither gnome nor xterm Please somebody help me
<FrozenFire[work]> Paulo39, Patience. In any case, it's not a Ubuntu support question.
<brophat> vgr yeah dunno even when i booted that way web browser was having prob loading pages
<intrader> studentz, are at the login dialog?
<tripelb> I want to sort alphabetically. it's a gedit file. can I do this? --- Ubuntu 10.04 -- is this an easy thing to do?
<obengdako> simple i dd the disk then made a new virtual disk and imaged to that when it was complete i expanded the size of the partition Paulo39
<studentz> intrader yep
<sacarlson> Pupazzetto: there is no root password.  just login to the user created at install and sudo what you need
<intrader> studentz, did you forget your password?
<tripelb> intrader, oh I didnt see
<Markive> _jesse_ hi again, i've installed kubuntu desktop, when my machine passes grub I can see it says kubuntu but when it boots i'm in gnome, I didn't get an option when I logged in.. any ideas?
<FrozenFire[work]> Pupazzetto, It is recommended that you never login as root. Most things should be done using sudo.
<rww> tripelb: Or within gedit: Edit > Preferences > Plugins -> Enable "Sort". Edit > Sort.
<Pupazzetto> i agree, the fact is that i'm not in the sudoers list :|
<studentz> intrader No my password is OK. When I change to a wrong password I tell me wrong password
<Adiman423> sorry folks, I would love to stay around, but I have to go to bet
<Adiman423> sorry folks, I would love to stay around, but I have to go to bed
<_jesse_> Markive: it'll be at the login screen, where you type in your password
<Markive> ooer it looks like i'm in gnome but there are new apps in the app button
<brophat> is there a better way to start the gui from command line other than startx?
<FrozenFire[work]> Pupazzetto, You can login as root via the recovery console available in the GRUB boot list.
<Markive> if I can see K3B am I in kde?
<sacarlson> Pupazzetto: there must be a user you know that is?  if not you will have to boot with a live boot cd and modify the sudoer list
<FrozenFire[work]> Be careful, though.
<_jesse_> Markive: I honestly don't run KDE so I couldn't tell you for sure
<Pupazzetto> uhm ok
<FrozenFire[work]> sacarlson, a Live CD is not needed.
<intrader> studentz, sorry, try again to ask the question. I don't know how to help you further. Do you select gnome?
<wumao101> can anyone suggest best practice for configuring sudoer list?
<Markive> _jesse_ thanks for all you help
<jolaren> I want to start a program upon startup but I don't know how to.. how do I do this+?
<sacarlson> FrozenFire[work]: your right Pupazzetto, you don't have to boot with live cd just single user boot
<Pupazzetto> no, it's a minimal install from a usb key :)
<quant> jolaren, system - preferences - startup applications
<studentz> intrader I do not forget my password.  I try to login to gnome and xterm with the same result
<Pupazzetto> i'm trying to get a xbmc+ubuntu :)
<alket> hi has anyone managed to use PC internet connection to Mobile phone  ?
<FrozenFire[work]> Pupazzetto, All Linux systems should have a recovery console available.
<FrozenFire[work]> Minimal or not.
<Uberpwn> I'm having troubles with an HP printer, can anyone assist me
<quant> alket, pc internet connection to mobile phone?
<sacarlson> Pupazzetto: there still must be a way to boot single user with usb key boot.
<intrader> studentz, I'd use a bootable CD and look at your .profile file in your /home see what you got.
<alket> yes quant , this guy said he did but i don't understand it well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589159
<Paulo39> obengdako, i didn't understant well the procedure. now i have the windows 7 installed in a 20Gb virtual disk. what do i have to do now really?
<studentz> let me do it. What I'm looking for en .profile?
<FrozenFire[work]> Paulo39, It's not really possible, so far as I know, to grow a VDI.
<FrozenFire[work]> Except to create a new, larger disk, and then copy the data over.
<intrader> studentz, execute line by line, and see what is blowing up.
<FrozenFire[work]> Then use something like ntfsresize.
<intrader> studentz, trye asking again as I am perhaps misleading you to waste your time.
<intrader> studentz, I would ask help to look at logs
<Pupazzetto> i should be able to sudo gainroot right?
<Pupazzetto> knowing the password of the root account?
<FrozenFire[work]> Pupazzetto, Just run su
<newhcj> xaunga: i did read the instruction but i got stuck at the last part.... so now i dont know wut to do....
<FrozenFire[work]> But, by default, the root password is randomized.
<Pupazzetto> auth failure
<Pupazzetto> i need to su :|
<tripelb> intrader, thanks. that worked wll thanks to my "decades old" experience in a shell. Would be nice in the guil  (I sorted a file of camera offerings at best buy.  thus by brand by model which is by price !
<quant> Pupazzetto, why?
<Pupazzetto> i didn't have this problem with karmic release tho...
<Pupazzetto> because it's a minimal install and i want to bring an xbmc on it :|
<intrader> tripelb, good
<Pupazzetto> i want to make a mediacenter out of it :|
<tripelb> rww - Isee that now and put it in my notes
<StrangeCharm> is it possible to integrate the passwords and encryption keys application with firefox's password system?
<sacarlson> Pupazzetto: do you know how to boot as single user?
<Uberpwn> nobody can help me with a printer?
<Krunal> okay so i have the new Dell xps 15. (im on my 2nd fresh install of ubuntu 10.10). I installed the additional Nvidia drivers through ubuntu > and after a reboot I got a black screen with text $
<FrozenFire[work]> StrangeCharm, That's something I've struggled with for some time.
<Pupazzetto> unfortunately not, my entire IT knowledge is based on win :D
<intrader> tripelb, make your own shell file to do exactly what you need!
<Pupazzetto> oh and dos
<FrozenFire[work]> StrangeCharm, I thought about creating a keyring and then making a translation layer between the keyring and Firefox's password database.
<FrozenFire[work]> StrangeCharm, But, as it is, there's no apparent way.
<newhcj> im starting to get the hang of this linux stuff... after months of trying... thanks to this chat...
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire[work], have you opened a bug on P&EK ?
<[biabia]> whats the command to show what distro i am using?
<quant> [biabia], uname -a
<intrader> FrozenFire[work], I have gotten rid of the fstab entry as it complicated matters setting all files to rwxrwxrwx. Now the context menu Properties->Permissions->Execute  toggles the checkbox, but then resets it back.
<[biabia]> hm it doesnt show like 10.04.1 lts
<sacarlson> Pupazzetto: well this might get you started http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<Pupazzetto> i'll look at it right now
<Pupazzetto> but it's always like this with a fresh install?
<Uberpwn> SOMEONE PLEASE IM ME OR SREPOND TO MY MESSAGES
<songer> Uberpwn: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<ogitux> !ping
<ubottu> poing
<ogitux> ~ping
<Krunal> okay so i have the new Dell xps 15. (im on my 2nd fresh install of ubuntu 10.10). I installed the additional Nvidia drivers through ubuntu > and after a reboot I got a black screen with text $. Should I trust these drivers?
<quant> peng
<Shorty> ok so anyone wanna give me some more suggestions on how to get ubuntu 10.10 working correctly on my laptop
<tonsofpcs> Krunal: I guess not...
 * Shorty is a total ubuntu n00b
<zetheroo> ok ... so according to synaptic I have the latest Java installed ... but FF is obviously not seeing it that way
<quant> Shorty, what's the problem?
<ringo> russjr08: what hd storage type should i choose on vituralbox? Fixed-sized storage or dynamically expanding storage?
<Shorty> everything installs fine but after grub my backlight wont come on
<Shorty> so i cannot seen anything
<Shorty> tried re installing 5 times
<[biabia]> quant: how do i see which ubuntu release i am using
<Shorty> including downloading during intallation all the updates
<quant> Shorty, maybe incompatible laptop, not sure
<intrader> Anyone, I have a problem with FAT usb sticks as described in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/536885/. Hopefully it is clear. It used to work in 9.04, 9.10, early 10.04 and early 10.10. Works fine in fedora, suse, and mandrake as well as on the mac
<quant> [biabia], except for uname -a, not sure
<guampa> ringo: depends on what you want, dinamically expanding storage reports a virtual size to the guest thats all
<gnr>  hi, how can I, define a cell using another cell, while having text in the main cell? eg... This is a report from =B1 for =C1 user.
<zetheroo> java.com says: Your Java version is Version 6 Update 20.  ... but in synaptic I have updated to 22
<atxq> so I have a gamepad and want to use it as a mouse
<quant> Shorty, try booting in that recovery mode perhaps
<atxq> anyone know how to do this?
<gnr>  hi, how can I use OOCalc, define a cell using another cell, while having text in the main cell? eg... This is a report from =B1 for =C1 user.
<quant> gnr, this is ubuntu support channel
<gnr> quant:i might be lucky
<ringo> guampa: im totally new to this so idk what that means lol. just wanting to test out ubuntu 10.10 using virtual box so you let me know what will be best, fixed or dynamic
<quant> ringo, any of those
<Shorty> i tried recovery
<Shorty> i tried root
<Shorty> i tried all i could think
<Shorty> lol
<guampa> ringo: for small disks use fixed, dynamic for any size
<kimeuton> ola a todos
<quant> Shorty, sorry then :)
<zetheroo> anyone with 10.10 using FF not able to access this page? : http://supportapj.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=au&l=en&s=dhs
<quant> zetheroo, works for me
<ringo> guampa: ok i have 98 gb left on my disk so i guess ill just do the dynamic
<guampa> ringo: fixed means if you want a 1Tb disk the file will be 1Tb on your real machine, dynamic disks grow as you fill them
<Roasted_> is it possible to vnc into a livecd? my buddy is 600 miles away troubleshooting something, and he booted to an ubuntulivecd and forwarded the port on his router for vnc but I cant remote in. I was just curious if the livecd has a limitation or not.
<zetheroo> quant: and can you see what this says: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<tonsofpcs> Roasted_: it's probably blocked in the firewall on the livecd by default
<tonsofpcs> he probably needs to open 5900 to all there
<quant> zetheroo, indeed I can
<Roasted_> I didnt know ubuntu had a firewall by default...
<zetheroo> quant: thanks
<quant> zetheroo, np
<GiraffeFace> Hey, i'm just trying to boot into 10.10. I installed some updates last night and rebooted and when I came back ubuntu didn't recognize my usb keyboard/mouse. The bios does however. Furthermore, I tried putting the boot disc back in but I get to the screen where it asks if I want to try ubuntu or just install it and the mouse/keyboard also won't register. Any recomendations?
<Roasted_> I didnt know ubuntu had a firewall by default... - tonsofpcs
<zetheroo> quant: for my it says that I am using version 6 update 20
<tripelb> intervade, its on my list to learn to do that. I'm looking for a sale camera right now.
<studentz> intrader:  I'm in a rescue mode from live cd. I cd to /home but I cannot see any file or directory. When I installed I remember to chose encrypt my home directory.  How I can get access to .profile ?
<fleshwormx> Thats so ho~7
<fleshwormx> ~
<quant> zetheroo, yes, same
<zetheroo> quant: that's odd ... 'cause you probably also have update 22 installed in synaptic ...
<quant> zetheroo, let me check again
<quant> zetheroo, it's 22, you're right
<zetheroo> quant: hmm
<Roasted> Why can't I VNC into my buddy's PC who currently has a PC booted up to an Ubuntu LiveCD? He has all of the forwarding settings set right, etc.
<MaximLevitsky> Roasted: your buddy uses what ubuntu version?
<Roasted> 10.10
<zetheroo> quant: but still oddly you can still access that page ... whereas I cannot
<sacarlson> Roasted:  does he have the vnc set to active also?
<Roasted> He's troubleshooting a pc from 600 miles away from me, and he's in a livecd on it truobleshooting something but I cant remote in
<Roasted> what do you mean "set to active"
<Roasted> he has it enabled, and the port forwarded
<ringo> ahhhh trying to run ubuntu on virtual box and its not working. these are the directions im using:  http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ubuntu-on-VirtualBox
<sacarlson> Roasted: can you login with ssh?
<Roasted> I see zero reason it's not working, when my laptop/desktop (both ubuntu) work using the saem instructions
<Roasted> sacarlson, I have no idea?
<Roasted> how do I try
<MaximLevitsky> Roasted: than say thanks to some developers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/634571
<ringo> it says no bootable meduim found! system halted
<sacarlson> Roasted: try ssh into his system,  from there you can activate vnc if you really need it from the command prompt
<GiraffeFace> Hey does anyone have an answer to this question?:
<GiraffeFace> Hey, i'm just trying to boot into 10.10. I installed some updates last night and rebooted and when I came back ubuntu didn't recognize my usb keyboard/mouse. The bios does however. Furthermore, I tried putting the boot disc back in but I get to the screen where it asks if I want to try ubuntu or just install it and the mouse/keyboard also won't register. Any recomendations?
<sacarlson> Roasted: oh ssh server is not installed at default for a live boot
<Roasted> sacarlson, hes trying teamviewer at the moment.
<Roasted> sacarlson, btw I'm not sure how this bug link matters - Im on 10.10 and it works perfectly.
<Roasted> sacarlson, he's behind a smooth wall and all kinds of firewall stuff so I'm not sure if it's something on his end or not.
<newhcj> this is a dumb question, but what do you do with WINE?
<MaximLevitsky> newhcj: run windows applications
<zetheroo> quant: btw ... did you open that dell link in FF?
<Flannel> newhcj: WINE is used to run Windows programs in Ubuntu (or any Linux)
<krunal_> how do i check what the current resolution im running ?
<quant> zetheroo, yes
<zetheroo> quant: ok ... because that link works fine for me in Chromium ... but not at all in FF
<newhcj> Flannel: MaximLevitsky: like a program thats only for windows or a game or something?
<MaximLevitsky> newhcj: yes, but bear in mind that wine usually don't work
<zetheroo> quant: and this is testing on two machines both running fully updated 10.10
<newhcj> oh
<newhcj> :(
<quant> newhcj, actually it usually works
<Flannel> newhcj: Yeah, lots of programs written for Windows can be successfully run in Ubuntu via Wine
<MrWhite1127> Ok perhaps here someone can help me.
<tonsofpcs> Flannel: lots != all
<MaximLevitsky> Folks, I tried running many windows programs in wine
<newhcj> thanks guys... how would i use it
<quant> newhcj, e.g. I play WoW with no problem with Wine
<MrWhite1127> I went to the Fedora channel only to get bumrushed and not helped.
<xangua> !wine | newhcj
<ubottu> newhcj: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Flannel> tonsofpcs: Right, I never claimed all.
<MaximLevitsky> Some work, yeas, but its is very disappointing to see many not work
<Ish_> hey guys if i install 10.04 on my 8.04 do i have to format my disk?
<xangua> MrWhite1127: is your question about ubuntu¿
<sacarlson> Roasted: I never seen this teamviewer  I just us the default preinstalled vnc,  why must you use that one?
<Roasted> sacarlson, teamviewer is working
<xangua> Ish_: you can upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<sacarlson> Roasted: ok so what isn't working?
<Roasted> sacarlson, teamviewer is nothing short of awesome. no need to forward ports, works across mac linux windows. its great.
<Roasted> sacarlson, standard VNC built into Ubuntu wasnt working
<Roasted> sacarlson, teamviewer works fine. he installed it on the livecd.
<Roasted> sacarlson, Im not sure if its a livecd limitation or not, or if its a setup thing on his end with using a firewall, smoothwall, etc
<tonsofpcs> Flannel: just making it clear
<tonsofpcs> some people hear that and go "oh, i can use this app! yay!"
<sacarlson> Roasted: I've used vnc across platforms also including windows even with a browser interface
<tonsofpcs> and then try and fail hard
<Roasted> sacarlson, that's great - I have too - but HERE on a livecd, VNC has failed. Teamviewer works great as we speak.
<Roasted> sacarlson, not sure if its cause of the livecd or what.
<sacarlson> Roasted: I asume your problem is you are atempting to control one remote software with another that is a different protocal
<Roasted> sacarlson, even still
<Roasted> vnc does not work when I expected it to
<Roasted> teamviewer does
<sacarlson> Roasted: well if teamviewer works than I would use that as your solution.  don't need more than one solution
<Ish_> xangua, will the upgrade require me to format?
<xangua> Ish_: no
<xangua> !upgrade | Ish_
<ubottu> Ish_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<K350> Have they removed the fullscreen option in konsole in 10.10?
<MrWhite1127> Ok. I have windows 7 ultimate on an Asus EEE PC 1005ha, the hard drive is bumped up to 320gigs and i have 2 gigs of ram, Intel Atom n270 at 1.6 ghz. My questions are, Would Kubuntu or Ubuntu be more responsive than Windows 7 Ultimate? and What Does ubuntu have to offer for Media playing and DVD authoring and encoding. I have used several linux distros before and im not really a linux newbie.
<fleshwormx> jeje
<MrWhite1127> I want something a little more advanced than Rythmbox or Totem
<MrWhite1127> or YMMV
<quant> MrWhite1127, advanced in what way?
<anon33_> so, when i connect my android phone and put in USB mount enable, my /media/ folder doesn't autopopulate
<MrWhite1127> More Feature rich without being cluttered.
<anon33_> what command (from the terminal) would i have to issue to get it to recognize that my phone is connected?
<quant> MrWhite1127, try banshee and go back to windows if you don't like any of those
<rww> MrWhite1127: Banshee or Audacious, perhaps?
<quant> MrWhite1127, also amarok
<MrWhite1127> ive always gotten freeze ups with amarok.
<K350> MrWhite1127: To be honest. Ubuntu is great. But there'll be some learning process and you'll have to deal quite a lot with it for some time. Then you'll propably miss your windows. But in the long run it's really worth it. Give youserlf at least  more then 6 months before you finaly make up your mind.
<sacarlson> MrWhite1127: for one thing dvd authoring or video editing you might want more power than a 1.6ghz n270 but ubuntu has all that.  and it would be faster in normal operation than windows 7.  takes less hourse power to run normal stuf
<MrWhite1127> well I ran Ubuntu NBR for about 8 months.
<MrWhite1127> Well I havnt really had a problem with authoring before. Im not out for conversion speeds rather than quality.
<John_Abbott> Umm, I need help
<John_Abbott> Could anyone help?
<MrWhite1127> Id rather my movie come out sharp with clear audio 2+ hours later than have a copy thats pixelated and fuzzy audio in 30 mins.
<K350> John_Abbott: with what?
<pitoow> John_Abbott what do you want?
<MrWhite1127> And we need a question first man.
<John_Abbott> I get an error message when starting ubuntu on my PC
<K350> uhm
<quant> John_Abbott, should I get my crystal ball to see what message is it?
<MrWhite1127> John_Abbott: What is the message saying.
<John_Abbott> It says "failed due to unknown user id (0)
<pitoow> John_Abbott what's the error?
<John_Abbott> ^
<John_Abbott> Up there dude
<K350> That soun slike this ->
<MrWhite1127> Isnt that the auto log in failing? If im correct?
<John_Abbott> Yeah
<John_Abbott> I wanted to test it
<John_Abbott> but it wont let me
<K350> During start - Error: kehboard not connected. press <enter> to continue...
<zetheroo> how do you install a .bin file in Ubuntu?
<John_Abbott> ?
<MrWhite1127> K350: LMAO
<John_Abbott> So, could you help me?
<quant> K350, so press enter, ofc!
<John_Abbott> I have the computer on the error
<MrWhite1127> quant: if there is no kehboard how can he?
<sacarlson> MrWhite1127: I've use adobe premier on window that was good for video,  but have had some problems with video editing in linux.  the recordmydesktop has been working ok for me here on ubuntu
<John_Abbott> Ugh.
<john38> Is it possible to connect to internet through usb link???
<K350> quant: yeah...lol
<john38> not ethernet
<MrWhite1127> well I use SoThink DVD Creator. Its free and its amazing.
<John_Abbott> Ugh, gotta wait again.
<John_Abbott> Could I please get some help here?
<john38> Is it possible to connect to internet through usb link???
<john38> not ethernet
<MrWhite1127> Also winavi works decent if your out for speed. 850+mb .avi Converted to DVD structure with custom Menus and Okay picture and audio in about 30 mins.
<john38> CrimsonIdol, you there
<MrWhite1127> John38: yes. Buy a USB wifi stick.
<anon33_> so, when i connect my android phone and put in USB mount enable, my /media/ folder doesn't autopopulate
<anon33_> what command (from the terminal) would i have to issue to get it to recognize that my phone is connected?
<quant> anon33_, autopopulate?
<john38> MrWhite1127, no i mean wired connection with modem instead of ethernet from modem to pc i use usb cable
<MrWhite1127> anon33_ : is debug mode/Testing Mode ticked in the phone?\
<sacarlson> MrWhite1127: well that sothink apears to be just a flash video capture tool and ubuntu has that
<MrWhite1127> No it works for everything. Its converting an avi as i type. lol Sothink DVD Maker
<John_Abbott> Is there a support channel on the ubuntu server?
<raidghost> How sweet cedega is. been using 3 hours and it still sux dick. So i dont have more pacents.
<hiexpo> hola pure_hate
<MrWhite1127> sacarlson: http://www.sothinkmedia.com/movie-dvd-maker/
<rww> raidghost: Watch your language, please.
<MrWhite1127> I just use the free version and it works pretty decently.
<raidghost> MrWhite1127: of cedega 7 ?
<MrWhite1127> a typical 700mb avi to dvd and auto burned to disc in about an hour and a half.
<arcsky> how can i change this wierd thing with minimize/maximize on windows?
<MrWhite1127> raidghost: eh?
<anon33_> MrWhite1127: yes
<quant> arcsky, what wierd thing?
<rww> arcsky: which weird thing?
<MrWhite1127> try turning that off and disconnect and reconnect
<arcsky> close,minimize,maximize are on the left side
<arcsky> which are very wierd
<rww> !controls | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<John_Abbott> #xubuntu
<arcsky> not logical
<quant> arcsky, installa  theme that has them on the right
<anon33_> MrWhite1127: what does that function allow / prevent?
<Zero_Burn> hiu
<Zero_Burn> hi
<MrWhite1127> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Zero_Burn> sudo ???
<sacarlson> MrWhite1127: that looks cool,  closed thing we have to that is k3b  but I don't think it has as many codec suports as that sothink does
<Zero_Burn> -r #ubuntu
<Zero_Burn> What is the sudo
<IdleOne> !sudo | Zero_Burn
<ubottu> Zero_Burn: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<MrWhite1127> anon33_ : Its used for logging purposes if you develop your own .apks or if you installed an app and its not functioning properly you can fire up the android SDK and connect the two and figure out whats not tickin right.
<Zero_Burn> IdleOne> !<ubottu>thank much!!!
<anon33_> MrWhite1127: simple question - if my device is rooted, shouldn't i have a drive that appears to mimic "system"? everything that pops up is either the sdcard, data, or internal storage
 * MrWhite1127 Goin to drain the lizard brb.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > MrWhite1127
<ubottu> MrWhite1127, please see my private message
<Ish_> hey guys im upgrading my 8.04 to 10.04 remotely on a server. Will it upgrade to the the appropriate server version?
<arcsky> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<arcsky> doesnt work
<Matthew__> guys, i am trying to build am ampache directory and am running :  <- thats after : find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; .. i guess its wrong ey ?
<Matthew__> drwx------ 63 se42hw se42hw 16384 2010-11-27 01:52 House
<guampa> lol
<MrWhite1127> anon33_: No you shouldnt. IF you see those folders you mentioned then everything is correct. Rooting just consists of giving you /su privlages. Which allows you to modify the files. But They must be done Via the Bootloader and must be cooked into a custom rom.
<anon33_> MrWhite1127: thanks
<Ish_> hey guys is NX better or exceed?
<New1> hi how do i update from the terminal ? (update manager)
<sacarlson> Ish_: I've upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04 before but not remotely and had some problems with some of my php apps that I had custom installed.  something to do with no longer supported functions.
<arcsky> is there a new security thing for join a wlan network ?
<fleshwormx> jua jasss
<Ish_> sacarlson, im crossing my fingers lol
<fleshwormx> Raid
<aeon-ltd> New1: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<fleshwormx> bug
<New1> aeon-ltd a lot of tnx :)
<Zero_Burn> The CD Installing linux Server 10.04 Is not bootting
<creyato> Question: How do I change my netbook screen brightness in Ubuntu 10.10?
<quant> creyato, try adding the applet in the gnome panel
<sacarlson> Ish_: I kept the original boot so I could move back until I fixed the new stuf
<Zero_Burn> The CD Installing linux Server 10.04 Is not bootting what is doing
<quant> creyato, right click on the panel then add then choose the one for brightness etc.
<fleshwormx> muahaha
<Ish_> sacarlson, i have that option?
<New1> and how do i choose to upgrate less than 5 MB ?
<creyato> quant: I did. It doesn't register what I have or something. It just stays in one spot and won't let me move the slider.  :-/
<quant> creyato, what graphics card do you have?
<creyato> Intel N10 I believe.
<nit-wit> New1, please explain more clearly
<sacarlson> Ish_: only if you backed up your original or installed onto an unused or new partition
<ubuntu> hi, I want to use nfs what is mount --bind good for?
<creyato> quant: Intel N10 I believe... The brightness applet doesn't even acknolwedge that I can adjust the brightness
<sacarlson> Ish_: it took me weeks to fix most of my apps
<creyato> quant: It just shows a N/A sign in the icon and the slider is all the way down.
<quant> creyato, I can do it in ATI Catalyst, perhaps try to do it if you have something similar for your graphics card
<nit-wit> creyato, try the fn key down and the left/right arrows on keyboard
<sacarlson> Ish_:  you might try virtualbox to test all your apps you now use before you install on a real partition
<quant> creyato, you can also try xgamma -gamma 0.5 to 1.5 etc., but I don't find that satisfying
<creyato> nit-wit: The FN functions depend on the keyboard layout. My layout is setup so FN+Left/Right is for volume. Which works perfectly.
<New1> instead of using Update Manager wich want to download 161.1 of MB i want to use Terminal to update all the files less than 5 MB becouse right now it will take me an hour to do so
<nit-wit> creyato, alright that works good luck ;)
<dzup2> is gaybuntu been release abytime soon?
<dzup2> anytime*
<New1> so what is the command for that?
<IdleOne> dzup2: there is no such distro and if there is it will NOT be supported here.
<nit-wit> New1, use the update manger and tick off what you don't want but be carefull you may be dealing with dependencies
<nit-wit> New1, you could do a sudo apt-get install of the packages from a terminal
<New1> nit-wit sure but the list is long. i did not use this pc losg time
<quant> New1, what do you want to achieve exactly?
<New1> not install new pachages but to update them
<studentz> Hi there I'm stuck  in the login screen. i cannot get access neither gnome or xterm. I do not forget my password. Please help me
<IdleOne> New1: the longer you wait to do the update the longer the download will take as new updates are added
<quant> New1, you cannot just update, you must install new versions
<nit-wit> New1,  yes but you can see the list with a terminal update copy that list to a gedit the arrange it into a apt-get install
<New1> IdleOne sure i agree too
<thunkee> studentz: xterm? do you mean text login with ctrl alt f1 thing?
<New1> nit-wit ok let me see
<nit-wit> New1,  you have to get creative here
<fleshwormx> lol
<fleshwormx> muahahaha
<fleshwormx> -%
<Flannel> fleshwormx: Hi, how can we help you today?
<fleshwormx> mail express
<arcsky> guys every time i start ubuntu then it want a key for join my wlan
<studentz> thunkee I am in the login screen. On the bottom there are option to log in gnome falsfalsegnome and terminal
<fleshwormx> triying to articulate my Http auth login
<fleshwormx> the thin is i dont remember the flag
<wedwo-> studentz, see my PM
<fleshwormx> have u one i can borrow
<thunkee> studentz: try a login with ctrl+alt+F1
<fleshwormx> lol
<fleshwormx> run *** run
<fleshwormx> :)
<studentz> wedwo- I saw it But I do not forget my password
<pure_hate> hola hiexpo
<fleshwormx> An alias for the pinter tag
<fleshwormx> looking for method
<fleshwormx> nah ah
<sacarlson> arcsky:  can't you setup a profile with the network name and key value so it connects at boot or login?  I have mine set at boot
<fleshwormx> that my ensambling instructions
<New1> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2738/screenshotzq.png   this is what i mean
<atxq> anyone know how to chat on msn through the command line?
<Alan502> Is there a command that would let me find out if i have more than one X started?
<Jouva> After reading up a little bit, I was able to make the mic on my netbook work with skype. It required specifying PULSE_SERVER=127.0.0.1 in a command. However, this netbook is going to my mom and she's not going to understand that. Is there some way of forcing this to work otherwise?
<studentz> thunkee  I'm in a terminal finally.
<rww> fleshwormx: I don't understand what you're saying. If there's another language you're more comfortable with than English, say which and I can point you to its channel.
<ldlework> If anyone is handy with mencoder... I'm trying to record video with audio but can't get the audio part. I'm not sure what audio device I should be pointing mencoder at. The dock based sound control sees my webcam's mono audio input and skype uses it correctly too. Any ideas?
<Shorty> ok anyone wanna gimmie some help
<thunkee> studentz: logged in?
<fleshwormx> its kay
<studentz> thunkee yes I log in.
<fleshwormx> <3
<New1> if i update from "Update Manager" i have to select a lot of file, so instead i want to use the "Teminal" for this operatino
<nit-wit> New1, your messing with dependencies don't run it until you can get all at once you have kernel updates and a whole lot of other stuff
<New1> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2738/screenshotzq.png
<studentz> thunkee I in a terminal but I cannot startx
<thunkee> studentz: i think xbd is corrupt if can login in terms ... try export DISPLAY=:0 then xterm &
<fleshwormx> thnkx
<nit-wit> New1,  this is not magic use some common sense here
<New1> nit-wit in other word i have to do it? (recommended)?
<nit-wit> New1,  for a safe system I would say yes
<IdleOne> New1: I would say, yes you have to install all those packages
<fedora_sa> hi anyone fr malaysia
<New1> nit-wil very tnx for helping a newbie :D
<New1> IdleOne you too :D
<studentz> thunkee  xterm Xt error : can't open display:  :0
<New1> so i will use the Terminal or Update Manager ?
<noob> why hostname is shown on bracket ?
<Guest68871> Hi all. Can anyone tell me if this is possible. I have just downloaded XFCE and finally finished all the updates. Is it possible to back up now so that if I have to re-install i can insert a disc to install updates without having to download again?
<nit-wit> New1,  no problem it is different the MS with dependencies and just lots of updates sometimes
<thunkee> studentz: ok have to stop gdm ... do you use gnome?
<IdleOne> New1: which ever you prefer but those updates are important.
<studentz> thunkee Yes i use gnome
<New1> nit-wit, IdleOne many tnx again :D
<studentz> thunkee How i stop it?
<New1> sudo apt-get upgrate ?
<New1> right?
<nit-wit> New1, sudo apt-get upgrade
<New1> ohh tnx
<thunkee> studentz: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nit-wit> New1,  looked like a typing error do it all the time myself.
<fleshwormx> -*^
<fleshwormx> my unibro
<fleshwormx> unibrow
<fleshwormx> xD
<fleshwormx> au
<rww> fleshwormx: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. For general chat, see #ubuntu-offtopic.
<New1> nit-wit sometime when i forget some command i use for example: sudo apt-get upg + Tab . and it finishing it for me
<mystical> Is somebody speak chinese?
<rww> !cn | mystical
<ubottu> mystical: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mystical> rww, ^_^。  我有个难题，能帮我解决一下吗？
<nit-wit> New1,  the tab is a nice thing, never tried it that way though, mainly here for names and manual logins to a grub failure
<sacarlson> Guest68871: did you look at this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<nit-wit> see you all on the other side
<fleshwormx> wait for me
<New1> nit-wit ok so i see that we help each other he he :)
<fleshwormx> a plasure being around
<New1> by the way if i stop such operation in the middle: sudo apt-get upgrade.... is it can arm the system?
<IdleOne> New1: yes
<phusion__> hey guys. I have a server with two NIC's in it. one is onboard (2x1Gbps, 2x10GigE fiber onboard, 4x1Gbps add-in card). I'm finding with the add-in card, interfaces are being named differently upon each boot. For instance, 3 out of the 4 interfaces on the add-in card seem to stay as eth4, eth5, eth6, however the 4th interface tends to switch between eth0_rename and eth1_rename upon boot. Any idea how to stop this?
<fleshwormx> being to close to the switch
<fleshwormx> brb
<New1> IdleOne tnx. OMG i did it a lot of time with "Update Manager" him self
<Flannel> New1: If you stop it during the [download packages] portion, it won't generally do anything bad. But you don't want to stop it during the [unpacking and installing packages] portion (it downloads everything first, then does all the unpackaging)
<New1> Flannet ooohhh good to know tnx :)
<New1> and yes now it's only on the Donwload mode
<Guest68871> sacarlson, Thank you, I have been searching google but not found this. This looks good and I also found APTonCD.
<krunal_> anybody get multi touchpad working?
<pksadiq> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mao> www.google.com bruce lee,bruce lee. alas..
<Alan502> Is there a command that would let me find out if i have more than one X started?
<New1> and i notice that "Update Manager" keep Downlaod file in the same % when i was stop it. why? (curios to know)
<notapro> can i get some help installing cinelerra....
<IdleOne> New1: it resumes the download instead of starting over
<thunkee> Alan502: ps waux | grep bin/X
<New1> IdleOne tnx
<studentz> thunkee  still no luck. startx Server is already active for display 0.
<ubuntu> hi i get this in syslog when I try to mount a nfs share: mountd[997]: /export/Bilder and /export/Filme have same filehandle for 192.168.0.34, using first
<ubuntu> what can I do?
<Alan502> thunkee, awesome thanks :D
<xangua> notapro: instructions are on it's website, and yes, thes is no maveick package so if you are using maverick you have to compile it
<thunkee> studentz: still the login screen?
<notapro> or does someone know wut this means... "Run ./cinelerra from this directory.  That's it."
<studentz> No I'm in tty
<studentz> thunkee I'n in tty
<tkmmc> hello,everyone
<pksadiq> studentz: might be ps -el | grep gdm
<thunkee> studentz: press ctrl+alt+F8 pls ... did you reboot every time, because of long time answers? :)
<pksadiq> notapro: did you download the software cinelerra?
<studentz> thunkee    ctr alt f8  = black scree. Yes i rebooted every time.
<thunkee> studentz: ok then a few more commands in a row
<pksadiq> tkmmc: Hello
<thunkee> studentz: ctrl+alt+F1 then login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then X & maybe two times enter and ctrl+alt+F1 then gnome-session
<John_Abbott> Hey, nother question.
<John_Abbott> I got it running.
<John_Abbott> BUT.
<John_Abbott> My computer has a lot of used space on it.
<John_Abbott> Bearly any left.
<John_Abbott> So Ubuntu slows down
<tkmmc> Is any severs for chinese ,I can't use english, who  can  tell me?
<John_Abbott> Should I just go and download it?
<John_Abbott> install i mean?
<krunal> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<rww> tkmmc: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<tkmmc> ok, thank you
<Pici> !zh | tkmmc
<ubottu> tkmmc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<John_Abbott> Could I get help?
<John_Abbott> I wanna know before I screw up my XP, Ubuntu is running slow.
<John_Abbott> And I have Very little memory left
<John_Abbott> Should I just go ahead and Install?
<rww> John_Abbott: install what?
<John_Abbott> ...
<John_Abbott> Ubuntu
<IdleOne> John_Abbott: How are you running it now?
<John_Abbott> On my XP.
<brophat> my install does not fully boot into graphics mode, I am in the recovery mode should i repair broken packages/
<John_Abbott> On try ubuntu before install
<brophat> or reume normal boot?
<rww> oh
<IdleOne> John_Abbott: ok, so with the live cd
<brophat> when i resume normal boot it will fully boot into graphics mode weird
<John_Abbott> Yeah
<IdleOne> John_Abbott: you will get a much better performance if you install it
<thunkee> John_Abbott: live cd is slow btw how much ram do you have?
<John_Abbott> I dunno.
<brophat> do i do a startx to start the gui?
<New1> i have sony vpcf12 with Nvidia display card GT330M, but it's not working goog with ubuntu driver or the manufecture. so i need a open source i think where can i get it?
<pksadiq> !info nv
<ubottu> Package nv does not exist in maverick
<pksadiq> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<New1> i can't see my owl desktop or the buttom panel
<New1> ok tnx
<brophat> I installed ubuntu and after one day of using it freezes up before the gui is fully loaded, should I just install ubuntu again?
<magicjoe> ANYBODY: i need a fresh pair of eyes to take a look here and see if you can help me figure out the problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498559
<brophat> I am encrypting my home folder, could that be why my boot freezes before the gui is fully loaded?
<Ish_> hey guys need an opinion. what is the best remote desktop software? ( I am currently deciding between, exceed and NX)
<magicjoe> ANYBODY: im on the section "compiling a new kernel" all the way up to make-kpkg and it crashes at the very end of that, with an error 2. this makes it impossible to continue this tutorial. and if i reboot, im afraid i will have killed the whole thing. so MUST do correctly.
<antipop> Hi, I hava a java app that I stop with ^C , and I'm trying to run it as daemon with update-rc.d ? how can I di it? I really dont' kmnwo what to put in the stop section
<Docfxit> I'm getting a message saying "usershares are currently disabled
<Docfxit> How can I enable them?
<magicjoe> so im pretty much screwed?
<magicjoe> yep....
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> my computer shutdown unexpectedly? how do i diagnose the error that caused it? using ubuntu 10.04
<thunkee> rigved: look at /var/log/messages
<New1> if i do sudo apt-get upgrade , is that do also update ?
<dark3lf> New1: no
<krunal> what do you do with a .run file?
<New1> dark3lf tnx
<rigved> thunkee: ok. i'll paste the last line here
<dark3lf> New1: just do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in one line
<deww> krunal: chmod +x and probably ./file.run
<deww> krunal: what's the .run file suppsed to be?
<krunal> deww, its a linux nvidia driver
<rigved> thunkee: Nov 24 14:33:35 rigved-desktop rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="853" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'.
<deww> krunal: you didn't like the one ubuntu installs?
<krunal> deww, i'm really not sure if i should install it....
<brophat> to start the gui should i just do a startx?
<rigved> thunkee: this is the last line. same in syslog. what does it mean?
<New1> dark3lf tnx again :)
<krunal> deww, in "additional drivers".... there is a restricted driver that I can install - when I did > i rebooted and all I could get is a black screen with console $....couldn't get into the gnome enviroment. apparently there are issues with  nvidia drivers and ubuntu... i have the new dell xps 15 with geforce gt 420m
<thunkee> rigved: as you see there are a lot messages find the messages around reboot/boot
<deww> might be with that specific card
<rigved> thunkee: ok
<studentz> Thunkee I repeat twice  the instructions and reboot for the second time without any success.
<krunal> deww, if i were to install this driver from nvidias website...should i uninstall the existing driver first?
<pksadiq> krunal: did you try sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<krunal> pksadiq, command not found
<pksadiq> krunal: did you already uninstalled the driver?
<thunkee> studentz: after X & do you get a graphical screen? or a lot of errors?
<krunal> pksadiq, no i have not done anything yet
<pksadiq> krunal: and so you need to download from nvidia site, isn't that what you mean?, but I think it's better to install nvidia-current package
<pksadiq> !nvidia | krunal
<ubottu> krunal: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krunal> pksadiq, when i installed nvidia-current package...i got black screen after reboot
<studentz> thunkee I got a black screen for a long type. The i ctrl alt f1 . There is a error but  they say something like it is no fatal
<pksadiq> krunal: it blinked to or 3 times and brought you to shell isn't it?
<krunal> pksadiq, yes
<Dennis_> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I seem to have lost my flash. I've tried to reinstall flash using a series of commands to Delete, Force, Install. None of these have worked, and I can't get Flash to work in Firefox. Any suggestions?
<pksadiq> krunal: when you reach the shell login
<krunal> pksadiq, i was stuck in shell - i reinstalled ubuntu because of it....
<pksadiq> krunal: then type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<thunkee> studentz: did typed gnome-session then?
<pfifo> I cant hear any sound?
<pksadiq> krunal: then restart you system, that might be enough, if not, come back here using Live CD
<brophat> who wants to help me try to get my gui going?
<studentz> thunkee   warning ** : Cannot open display
<krunal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<krunal> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df1 (rev a1)
<krunal> that is what I have.... it is OPTIMUS nvidia card
<fleshwormx> jeje
<thunkee> studentz: right forgot export DISPLAY=:0 sry
<krunal> pksadiq, that is what I have.... it is OPTIMUS nvidia card
<studentz> thunkee Should I type it now or I should repeat all the commands?
<thunkee> studentz: if you launched X & type export DISPLAY=:0
<pfifo> I pirated a copy of ubuntu 8.10 from a torrent but im hoping I can still get support
<bazhang> pfifo, that is not pirated nor is it supported any longer
<bazhang> !eol > pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo, please see my private message
<krunal> pksadiq, should I use proprietary drivers ?
<share> hi
<pksadiq> krunal: that is I said, nvidia-current
<pksadiq> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<krunal> pksadiq, so the one i have currenty is fine ?
<pksadiq> krunal: now does compiz works well?
<studentz> thunkee  I'm  getting a lot of text. Waiting ...
<rigved> thunkee: so that last message which i postd here was an old one. it seems that the new messages are at the bottom. but since the file is very large, it still hasn't opened up completely. i'll check the message around shutdown when it has loaded completely. thanx for your help.
<share> How can I flush DNS cache?
<krunal> pksadiq, yes it works fine so far....
<Dennis_> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I seem to have lost my flash. I've tried to reinstall flash using a series of commands to Delete, Force, Install. None of these have worked, and I can't get Flash to work in Firefox. Help.
<pksadiq> krunal: then don't get your PC damaged once more ;),
<thunkee> studentz: try ctrl+alt+F8
<krunal> pksadiq, okay... but i want to be able to use all features for the gfx card
<pksadiq> !flash
<zmjb1> n00b here, how do I get mousepad to functin with horizontal scrolling and 2 finger scrolling like in windows?
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<brophat> startx returns "error in locking authority file .../.Xauthority"
<Skapare> Dennis_: have you tried a complete uninstall AND flush of firefox and re-install it back, then add flash?
<brophat> anyone have an idea?
<krunal> zmjb1, i have the same question
<studentz> thunkee I did I get my Gnome desktop. What I should do now?
<skx> what does "put computer to sleep" in Power Management Preferences mean? is it suspend? hibernate? something else?
<Dennis_> No, I'll try anything at this point.
<pksadiq> krunal: if compiz works well, that does mean your graphix card is detected and being used
<Ali_nz> how do you check if GDM is running?
<thunkee> studentz: first open a terminal or text editor and do smoe typing lokking ich keyboard is ok
<thunkee> studentz: some looking if :)
<krunal> pksadiq, okay cool. Thank you!
<Dennis_> Skapare: No, I'll try anything at this point.
<zmjb1> anyone on the mouse question?
<studentz> thunkee it is working ok. :)
<joevandyk> Is there a way to automatically update the time zone on ubuntu?
<thunkee> studentz: ok my first impression was the xkbd is messed because you cant login ... now it looks loke gdm is messes anyhow
<joevandyk> "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" requires interaction
<studentz> thunkee .  Should I try to log out an in ?
<shmup> joe, i'm no power user but..
<shmup> http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/06/ubuntu-how-to-syncronise-computer-time-with-ntp.html
<Random832> how do you rearrange icons on the launcher on ubuntu netbook edition?
<zmjb1> - joevandyk I see yu can add multiple time zones and easily change them
<shmup> sudo ntpdate europe.pool.ntp.org north-america.pool.ntp.org
<shmup> oh  you did say automatically
<shmup> ~.~
<rww> shmup: that's time, not timezone ;)
<joevandyk> shmup: not update the time via ntp, change the timezone
<shmup> heeeh
<joevandyk> is it just a matter of updating /etc/timezone?
<zmjb1> - joevandyk click on date and time, then click edit next to locations
<joevandyk> zmjb1: not using GUI
<joevandyk> i need to automate this
<joevandyk> (in a chef script)
<zmjb1> sorry
<Hilikus> i have the keyboard brake feature activated in my 10.10 but there is no icon in the toolbar that indicates how much time is left until the break
<joevandyk> hm, maybe I want to symlink /etc/localtime?
<Hilikus> anyone knows how to fix it?
<thunkee> studentz: hmm log out of gnome session then sudo killall X then /etc/init.d/gdm start
<justanotherguy> i'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu, and wanted to edit the partitions manually via the live cd and gparted before installing it but gparted runs forever and never finishes scanning the drives for partitions. does anyone know how to correct this? i'm lost. thanks.
<thunkee> studentz: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pksadiq> justanotherguy: try sudo gparted /dev/sda            to search only for sda partitons and configure
<Ali_nz> anyone here got CUDA up and running?
<ZoomaBaresAll> i'm trying to install on a netbook from a USB, and i get a graphics initialization fail. anyone have any suggestions?
<justanotherguy> pksadiq: awesome.  i really only want to edit sdb, so i'll try gparted /dev/sdb. thanks. i'll try it.
<Meiam> I need some help can some one help me
<studentz> thunkee I did . But the problem is still there.  What I should do? Yo make smile for ten minutes :)
<Meiam> I try to hook my phone up but it just keeps looping back and forth and wont mount.  I think it thinks it is mounted.
<pksadiq> !ask | Meiam
<ubottu> Meiam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<otniel> does anyone knows a guide or reference for how is linux organized? I mean i don't know nothing about how and where it stores its files and how the desktop is put up together...thanks
<thunkee> studentz: checking gdm configuration :) easiest maybe reinstall gdm
<FrozenFire> ZoomaBaresAll: Do you know what your display adapter's model is?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview otniel
<ZoomaBaresAll> FrozenFire: i do not. how would find out?
<studentz> thunkee sudo apt-get install gdm .  I'm guessing
<I-are-> \join #java
<thunkee> studentz: should be stopped and removed before
<ZoomaBaresAll> the nb is a toshiba... does that help?
<FrozenFire> ZoomaBaresAll: What model is your system? That should be on the case.
<Meiam> I try to hook my phone up but it just keeps looping back and forth and wont mount.  I think it thinks it is mounted.
<otniel> thanks that would be a great start
<otniel> will*
<studentz> thunkee What is the command to remove it
<pksadiq> Meiam: which phone?
<StrangeCharm> does passwords and encryption keys support hkps?
<Meiam> htc incredible
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: I do not believe so
<krunal> can one set a permanent zoom level on ephiphany ? i have a 1080p screen and shit it too small!
<thunkee> studentz: time to ask :) i want to reset my gdm configuration to ubuntu defaults how to do that?
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire, sigh
<pksadiq> Meiam: mounting the filesystem in ubuntu to browse?
<bazhang> krunal, language please
<ZoomaBaresAll> FrozenFire: it's a Toshiba NB 255
<krunal> bazhang, i'm sorry
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/seahorse/+bug/571297 That seems to be a relevant bug.
<Meiam> yes it wont even mount it.
<studentz> thunk Yes I want to reset my gdm configuration to Ubuntu defaults How to do that?
<FrozenFire> ZoomaBaresAll: I assume you're trying to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<ZoomaBaresAll> FrozenFire: yes
<Random832> why is it the key for the number of workspaces lives in /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces when it seems like every wm uses it?
<pksadiq> studentz: if X server is the problem just rename xorg.conf file and restart
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire, earlier, i asked about firefox and the same app. is there a bug for that too?
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: Just FYI, the password manager for Ubuntu is called "Seahorse"
<thunkee> pksadiq: X server is ok
<FrozenFire> As for Firefox, it implements its password storage in an SQLite database, iirc.
<Meiam> I try to hook my phone up but it just keeps looping back and forth and wont mount.  I think it thinks it is already mounted.
<studentz> pksadiq I already did it . I remove it and restart . But the problem is still there.  Any other suggestion?
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire, not something that one can tell from the "inside"
<thunkee> studentz: do not rename the conf file
<FrozenFire> ZoomaBaresAll: I haven't forgotten about you ;). Just reading up on your chipset.
<pksadiq> studentz: I thing there is something like sudo X --configure
<ZoomaBaresAll> FrozenFire: cheers, no worries no hurries
<FrozenFire> It seems that it's a known issue that your chipset does not have good out-of-the-box support.
<Meiam> How do I unmount a usb that I cant see.
<ZoomaBaresAll> I knew it! this always happens. i buy machines with unsupported hardware
<pksadiq> studentz: it's sudo Xorg -configure
<FrozenFire> ZoomaBaresAll: New machines always tend to have these sorts of issues.
<justanotherguy>  pksadiq:gparted is chugging away. looks like i'll get ubuntu installed in sdb, but why can i never scan sda with gparted? any idea?
<Gorroth> hi
<pksadiq> Meiam: is your phone is detected by ubuntu?
<ZoomaBaresAll> that makes sense
<FrozenFire> Especially things like netbooks, because they use slightly non-standard hardware.
<antipop> Hi, I hava a java app that I stop with ^C , and I'm trying to run it as daemon with update-rc.d ? how can I do it? I really dont' know what to put in the stop section of the script
<thunkee> studentz: do not reconfigure xorg pls
<Gorroth> any way to make 'apt-cache' search only a single repo?
<Meiam> No
<ZoomaBaresAll> gotcha
<thunkee> pksadiq: the X server is ok
<bazhang> Gorroth, why would you want to
<Gorroth> because i do
<ZoomaBaresAll> which is why my sister had no problem installing on her five year old laptop
<FrozenFire> ZoomaBaresAll: At what stage does the error happen?
<Gnea> antipop: did you look at skeleton?
<Wicked> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<antipop> gnat_x no, what t is?
<Gorroth> just wondering if it's possible or not.  i didn't see anything in the man pages about it really
<brophat> how can i test my wifi connection. ping sometimes works and sometimes it doesn't
<antipop> Gnea
<ZoomaBaresAll> it happens when i restart, hit f12 to boot from the USB, and select the USB. it says "graphics initiliazation failure" or something, and goes to a command line that just says "boot:"
<studentz> thunkee  I'm in tty1 thinking what I should do?
<thunkee> studentz: still looking
<Gnea> antipop: should be in /etc/init.d/
<tkmmc> brophat you can  ask  sb. help you ,connect your  computer
<FrozenFire> ZoomaBaresAll: Funny enough, the solution seems to simply be to type "help" when it says boot:
<FrozenFire> Then enter, of course.
<antipop> Gnea looking at it, but the issue
<antipop> is that currently I stop the app with contro-c
<Guest47299> I was wandering I am currently on kde 3.5, is it worth it at all to go to 4.0 and up or will it slow down a lot of stuff like vista?
<Meiam> No my phone is not detected by ubuntu
<antipop> but how do I stop it from the init script ?
<ZoomaBaresAll> FrozenFire: thanks a lot! i'll give that a try, and hop back on here if that doesn't work
<bazhang> Guest47299, what version of kubuntu
<jc> How can i get the program ncdump??
<FrozenFire> ZoomaBaresAll: Good luck :)
<Guest47299> bazhang, 10.10 Maverick
<ZoomaBaresAll> thanks
<bazhang> Guest47299, from a PPA?
<Guest47299> bazhang, yeah
<pksadiq> Meiam: after plugging your phone try lsusb, does it show?
<palermo> Meiam: What model is your phone?
<bazhang> Guest47299, doubtful
<Guest47299> bazhang, i was just asking if I should upgrade or not
<Guest47299> bazhang, I forget where I installed kubuntu from
<bazhang> Guest47299, you purged it? in lieu of the ppa?
<Gnea> antipop: antipop can you pastebin what you have so far?
<DonJuan> I got a hard question if anyone can help out.
<FrozenFire> !ask | DonJuan
<ubottu> DonJuan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c-Toxz> lol
<AMTechHelp> Hi
<Guest47299> bazhang, no I installed normal ubuntu, then I installed kde 3.5, and I am wandering if 4.0 would slow down my system
<bazhang> c-Toxz, ?
<newbyx86> hm may or not be the place to ask
<AMTechHelp> Hi
<newbyx86> does ubuntu come with a command line app that takes in a number and outputs that number in words?
<thunkee> studentz: sudo stop gdm
<bazhang> Guest47299, if you can run gnome, then kde4 wont be an issue
<newbyx86> if so what is it called?
<antipop> Gnea https://gist.github.com/717552
<Meiam> pksadiq: No it does not show my phone.
<Gnea> newbyx86: nafaik
<DonJuan> Does anyone know of a way that I can install ubuntu by booting in GParted? I've got a computer that refuses to boot from my thumb drive although booting from USB is an option and no access to CD's.
<FrozenFire> newbyx86: You mean converting something like "123" to "One hundred twenty three"?
<newbyx86> yeap
<Gnea> antipop: I'm guessing that this is your first shell script
<AMTechHelp> Hi
<pksadiq> Meiam: again , does dmesg shows anything related to phone?
<AMTechHelp> Hi
<Guest47299> bazhang, weird part is gnome slows down my games kde 3.5 doesnt, so I am worried 3d games on kde 4.0 will slow down like gnome
<newbyx86> FrozenFire: yes, rather.
<bazhang> AMTechHelp, hi
<eazseecasur> anyone know  torcs , a 3d car racing game? i have an analog pad but it doesn t work what should i do?
<studentz> thunkee stop gdm Unknown instance.
<antipop> Gnea its my first init.d script
<FrozenFire> newbyx86: I don't think there's anything for that. It's too esoteric an issue.
<Gnea> antipop: ah, then you should know that variables ought to be defined outside of case loops
<bazhang> Guest47299, not sure there, as I dont run 3D games
<FrozenFire> newbyx86: You could write a script to accomplish that, though.
<studentz> gdm stop give some messages
<thunkee> studentz: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ignore errors then apt-get purge gdm then apt-get install gdm
<MTecknology> AMTechHelp: heh- your making me get hilighted in two channels :P
<thunkee> studentz: sry apts with sudo in front
<newbyx86> yeah likely could
<Guest47299> Okay is it better then to install the nvidia driver from the website or use the Opensource one Ubuntu recommends
<newbyx86> eh oh well
<newbyx86> thanks for the help fellas
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: There are a few solutions.
<bazhang> Guest47299, for 3D likely the proprietary one
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: Firstly, you might consider a "Network Installation"
<Guest47299> bazhang, thats the one from the website right? sorry its late for me
<bazhang> Guest47299, from hardware drivers though, not the website
<antipop> Gnea https://gist.github.com/717552
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: Or, you could write the installer to your thumbdrive and try booting from it. Be sure that you enable booting from USB in your BIOS.
<DonJuan> FrozenFire: I looked into that, but most of the processes were for booting either from a dedicated server or from another Linux machine.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I need some serious help here: I haven't been able to share folders using samba, no matter how I try to do it. gadmin-samba shows the status as "Activated, Inactiver servers: nmbd, winbindd". PLEASE HELP ME. TIA!!!
<FrozenFire> !caps | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> Guest47299, keep in mind you'll need to reconfigure it once there is a kernel update; the open source works great here, but I dont play 3D games so you mileage may vary
<studentz> thunkee done. Now what is the next step?
<thunkee> studentz: sudo start gdm
<Guest47299> bazhang, so your saying for 3d I should install the one from the website I know about the kernel parts
<DonJuan> FrozenFire: I've got a laptop with Windows 7 installed on it, but not really wanting to mess with it too much as it's not mine. I wrote the .iso to the thumb drive (one that I used to install openSUSE on my desktop) but it's just not working. I enabled "Boot from USB" in BIOS, but the option doesn't show up in the drive boot order.
<Gnea> antipop: okay, a bit better, now you might want to put the options in a variable and then call them. also, why aren't you creating a pid file?
<eazseecasur> anyone know  torcs , a 3d car racing game? i have an analog pad but it doesn t work what should i do?
<bazhang> Guest47299, from hardware drivers (additional drivers) not the website
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire, sry
<Guest47299> bazhang, okay then that wont change much drivers wise I mean, cause thats what I am running right now
<antipop> Gnea how can I create the f
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire, sry. Im desperate, been trying for 2 days already
<antipop> pid file?
<Guest47299> and still slowdown in gnome for me
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: During initialization (prior to the bootloader) the system generally provides a "boot menu"
<antipop> Gnea how can I create the pid file?
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: Typically, that's F12 or something similar.
<bazhang> Guest47299, that wont change it, no
<studentz> thunkee get the login screen  I log in but without success.
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: And I'd be happy to help. You just have to elaborate further on the issue.
<dfcnvt> nimbiotics: apt-get install swat
<thunkee> studentz: same as at the beginning?
<FrozenFire> I recall trying to help earlier, but you got stuck trying to enable the Location Bar in Nautilus.
<dfcnvt> nimbiotics: then check via browser to change setting...
<DonJuan> FrozenFire: I'm familiar with that, but for some reason this mobo doesn't give the boot menu option. All I've got is BIOS and an option to install from network.
<studentz> thunkee  yes
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: It's possible that the thumbdrive doesn't support booting.
<Meiam> pksadiq: [39309.776035] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 86
<Meiam> [39309.922042] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Meiam> [39309.923428] scsi88 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<Meiam> [39309.923541] usb-storage: device found at 86
<Meiam> [39309.923545] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<FloodBot2> Meiam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meiam> [39311.049262] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 86
<pksadiq> studentz: have a sigh a little time, apt-get moo    ;)
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: There's always Wubi.
<DonJuan> FrozenFire: Same one I used to install openSUSE on my desktop back home. I'm trying to get ubuntu going on my mom's desktop.
<Meiam> sorry
<FrozenFire> Wubi will install Ubuntu in a file on the Windows partition.
<Gnea> antipop: there aer a bunch of examples in /etc/init.d/ just run this then look at a few files to see how it works:  grep -i pid *
<consoleart> hi, i have ubuntu 10.10 instaled on my HP laptop...it was working...now if i try to boot it boots into command prompt...can someone help me to fix it
<FrozenFire> It's generally safe to use.
<antipop> Gnea looking...
<zkriesse> hallo all
<pksadiq> Meiam: I think , you have to change some settings in phone, probably in the connectivity of settings
<DonJuan> FrozenFire: Doesn't that install ubuntu within the Windows OS? Not really the option I was wanting to go for.
<justanotherguy> consoleart: try startx and see if it starts the gui
<thunkee> studentz: gdm support page points out it can be memory/disk space problem, do you have enough disk space and memory? commands: free and df
<consoleart> no it does not
<consoleart> it throws up error and stops..
<Alan502> I'm having trouble wiriting  a script... are there value types in scripts?
<studentz> Thunkee I don't know if this important . I left my box in hibernation while i get my new hd (black friday). Then I installed my HD . I did not log in-out normally
<c-Toxz> hola
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: It's not at all risky. It's something I do often for those who wish to try Ubuntu without making a permanent change to their system.
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<justanotherguy> consoleart: what ubuntu did you install? the desktop version?
<consoleart> i have logged into using fail safe graphics mode...and its working...but if i boot up normallyy it goes to command prompt
<consoleart> desktop version
<ramseyd__> hi
<consoleart> yes
<studentz> thunkee yes I have 6gb of memory and 2 tb in my two hd
<justanotherguy> consoleart: what is the error?
<DonJuan> FrozenFire: I've got the link pulled up already, thanks though. I'm looking to get ubuntu permanently installed on here though.
<Meiam> pksadiq: it works on my other computer.  It mounted up just fine the first time but then I did not mount it in the terminal and so something is screw up.
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: If portability is absolutely necessary, you might go pick yourself up an external hard disk enclosure.
<consoleart> some audio driver error
<consoleart> i dont know the actual content
<ramseyd__> Hi guys quick question. I am using ubuntu10.10 and trying to run the command "service vsftpd stop". But I get this warning: "stop: Unknown instance:" Can someone please tell me how to fix this?
<justanotherguy> consoleart: i'm not real good at X issues. but i never saw audio issues stopping it from starting.
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: Are you installing to the same drive as Windows is on?
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire, Im a noob, dont know what to tell you. I ve got a smal home LAN, one win pc and ubuntu on the other one. Have shares on the win pc and i cant even see the pc on nautilus. OTH I shared a folder using gadmin-samba and another one from nautilus and, again; I cannot se the linux pc on windows. Purdeg samba, deleted smb.conf and reinstalled. same thing. gadmin-samab keeps giving me...
<pksadiq> Meiam: but it dmesg says it's disconnected before setting up, isn't it, might be some erors with cable or you have to try obexftp
<nimbiotics> ...same status
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: Or do you have a separate disk in the system?
<thunkee> studentz: should be enough :) you have a swap partition?
<consoleart> if you can tell me how do i check the log for error i will do and will let you know...
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: That really sounds like a networking problem. Check the IP address of each system and tell me them.
<studentz> yes I do , and I think that it is big enough(16 gb)
<nimbiotics> dfcnvt: how do i check settings via browser?
<DonJuan> FrozenFire: I going to install ubuntu over the current Windows installation. This desktop has two HDD's, and I planned to use one for system and the other for the home partition.
<justanotherguy> consoleart: if it was me i'd try reinstallling X but others here might have a better solution.  anyone..?
<consoleart> how do reinstall just x...
<consoleart> i can try it ...no problem for me
<krunal> is there a solution to watch quicktime movies on ubuntu? on web browsers
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire: First of all, I must tell you that im using DHCP on my router, could that be an issue?
<justanotherguy> consoleart: sec, i'll look up what i use to install minimal X. you're using gnome right?
<pfifo> consoleart, can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.log
<FrozenFire> DonJuan: What you could do is install the Ubuntu installer to a partition on the end of the home-partition disk, install the system, then remove the installer partition and resize your home partition to the size of the disk.
<consoleart> yes...gnome
<Meiam> pksadiq: what is obexftp?
<qwertyjustin> hi, whats the best way to dual boot. - Via the WUBi install, or by cdrom, so the Operating systems are more side by side?
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: DHCP isn't really an issue at all.
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: What I'm looking for is the possibility that your systems are within two different subnets.
<DonJuan> qwertyjustin: Wubi isn't a dual boot option in the normal sense. It just allows you to run Ubuntu from within Windows.
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire: linux pc: 192.168.1.101 //  win pc: 192.168.1.102
<consoleart> pfifo: no such file in my machine....
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: Alright, so the systems are indeed on the same subnet. That's good.
<qwertyjustin> DonJuan: ahh yes. is it any slower or have any drawbacks?
<pksadiq> Meiam: most nokia phones can be mounted as obex, this tool is used to mount obex file systems , I don't know whether HTC too uses that
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: Are you running a firewall on either system?
<pfifo> consoleart, there should be xorg logs somewhere in /var/log
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: *Especially* the Windows system.
<DonJuan> qwertyjustin: Not sure to be honest, never personally used it. I wouldn't imagine so depending on what the system your using has hardware wise.
<consoleart> pfifo: i have some 6-7 org logs
<pfifo> consoleart, how about /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<consoleart> ok...wht is the pastebin url ?
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc787076%28WS.10%29.aspx There's how to enable file sharing through Windows Firewall, which you may have enabled.
<consoleart> go it
<pfifo> pastebin.com
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire: on both, but taka a look at he "Handle connections on" setting I'm geting from gadmin-samba:  127.0.0.1/8 192.168.0.1/24
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: Well... yeah, that would be a problem.
<FrozenFire> It's not configured to accept connections on the adapter you're apparently using.
<consoleart> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/nQcDgfRa
<eazseecasur> anyone know  torcs , a 3d car racing game? i have an analog pad but it doesn t work what should i do?
<qwertyjustin> DonJuan: Limitations Compared with a regular installation, a Wubi installation faces some  limitations. Hibernation is not supported and the filesystem is more  vulnerable to hard reboots[1].  Also, if the Windows drive is unmounted uncleanly (most commonly  because of a Windows crash), Ubuntu will not be able to mount the  Windows drive and boot until Windows has successfully booted and shut  down. If the Windows system cannot be booted after the cras
<FoolsRun> Basic structural question: what's a good place to store python scripts that run regularly?  I can't put them in /etc/cron.hourly for examble because they're Python, right?
<Meiam> pksadiq: that did not work.  I think that my computer already thinks that it is mounted.
<FrozenFire> FoolsRun: Depends on the context of the script. If it's a root script, you might put it in /root
<FrozenFire> If it's a user script, put it in the user's home directory.
<sk8rjess> what's the command to extract a tar.gz to a specific location
<pksadiq> Meiam: does ls /dev/sd* shows sda, sdb etc?
<FrozenFire> Depends fully upon whose crontab it's being executed within.
<FoolsRun> FrozenFire: it's a root script. Just thought there must be a better place than /root
<pfifo> consoleart, your problem has nothing todo with audio, your x isnt starting cause it cant find any usable screens. Have you manually tweaked your xorg.conf file?
<FoolsRun> FrozenFire: it's in root's crontab
<FrozenFire> FoolsRun: /root is the root user's home directory.
<StrangeCharm> i just opend the applications menu, and right-clicked on one of the entries. now my entire gnome bar isn't responding
<justanotherguy> consoleart:  there are a few packages. it depends on what you have installed.  but if pfifo can help you then you might not need to reinstall packages.  i'd try pfifo's suggestions first, as i'm no ubuntu expert.     if that fails there's an "ok" guide at http://knol.google.com/k/ubuntu-minimal-desktop-installation-guide# but it really depends on what you have installed.
<consoleart> pfifo: no...it was working one day and the next time its not
<deww> sk8rjess: you want the -C switch
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire: what should this value be? The "Allowed hosts and networks" value does look weird to me also:  127. 192.168.1 , as well as "Anounce this server to:": 192.168.0.255 and Retreive announcements from": 192.168.0.255
<justanotherguy> consoleart:  i'm from kybrd for a while...
<pfifo> consoleart, did you install updates on that day, or perhaps switch to using nvidia/ati drivers?
<Alan502> I need help with a script, please :)
<Meiam> Pksadiq: ya it does sta, sda1, sda2, sda5, sdb and sdb1
<c-Toxz> jeje
<consoleart> i installed updates for nvidia...
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: Honestly, I've never had to mess with gadmin-samba
<FrozenFire> It's odd that you would need to.
<FrozenFire> For the most part, it autoconfigures.
<consoleart> justanotherguy: thanks...i will go with pfifo suggestions...
<consoleart> pfifo: yes i installed updates
<FrozenFire> nimbiotics: Have you read the Samba guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba)?
<sk8rjess> deww: what do you mean?
<FishFace> nimbiotics: Just to clarify. You cannot see your Win7 shares from Ubuntu?
<Lizzard88> Q: I am trying to use SSH on ubuntu to connect to my iPhone via SSH. Anyone know how to do this?
<pksadiq> Meiam: try sudo mkdir /media/phone && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/phone
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire: im doing this for the second time on same pc's, now with new OSs installed; but first time was a reall pain in the butt too
<Lizzard88> I have already been able to turn on SSH on my iphone
<nimbiotics> FishFace: 'ive read the guide. PCs are xp and ubuntu and neither one can see the other
<studentz> thunkee Why gnome is in tty8 and not in tty7? Also I have tty5 login, but I swear I did not.
<FrozenFire> Lizzard88: Not really within the scope of Ubuntu support.
<FishFace> nimbiotics: All right. Thought it was a Win7 thing
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire: 'ive read the guide. PCs are xp and ubuntu and neither one can see the other
<McKooter> Lizzard: how are you trying now
<FrozenFire> Lizzard88: That sounds like an apple-related question, rather than anything to do with Ubuntu. The SSH client is pretty standard across all systems.
<pfifo> consoleart, type `sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg` on the terminal and then reboot
<McKooter> yeah Lizzard, because its somewhat outside the scope and to keep the chat cleaner if you want message me and ill try to help
<McKooter> no garuntee
<consoleart> pfifo: yes sor
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire, (reading win link)
<consoleart> pfifo: yes sir
<sk8rjess> deww: nvm got it :)
<Lizzard88> Well, if someone could tell me how to connect a computer via SSH
<Lizzard88> essentially its the same question
<StrangeCharm> why would my gnome bar stop responding to clicks, but continue to update with application changes and the like?
<krunal> how do i view current partitions on my hdd ?
<FrozenFire> Lizzard88: ssh user@ip.ad.dr.ess
<consoleart> pfifo: it did say anything and came to the command prompt again...i will restart and will be back..ok ?
<borikenmedia> jeje
<FrozenFire> krunal: System->Administration->Disk Utility
<StrangeCharm> krunal system>admin>disk manager
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: That'd be an issue with Gnome Panel.
<thunkee> studentz: hmm tty8 is standard install
<FrozenFire> Which is separate from the applications themselves.
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: I find that happens if I have something like an SSHFS mount which is timing out. It blocks updates to Gnome.
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire, what would be some good ways to fix it?
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: Determine any mounts you have that are lagging.
<FrozenFire> Beyond that, I don't know what causes it.
<krunal> FrozenFire, I have a 530gb ext4 parition that is mounted to /incoming - i don't see it in Computer
<thunkee> studentz: you can check logs, sudo su then cat /var/log/gdm/:0-slave.log
<studentz> thunkee ok. I was wrong I though was tty7. In tty7 there is a lot of text.
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire, what is an sshfs mount?
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: Not something you really need to worry about ;)
<Meiam> pksadiq:mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/phone busy
<Meiam> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/phone
<thunkee> studentz: tty7 is terminal for your boot screen
<FrozenFire> It's a way of mounting a remote directory to a spot on your filesystem, via SSH.
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire, well, it seems that it is of concern to me at this time, because my gnome panel isn't responding
<John_Abbott> Nother question
<John_Abbott> I have unbuntu installed
<John_Abbott> But,
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: My recommendation would be to simply restart X
<John_Abbott> My internet is only laptop.
<consoleart> pfifo: i restarted...but its the same...booting to command prompt
<FrozenFire> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<FrozenFire> Save anything you have running, first.
<John_Abbott> But
<sweetandy> I forget whether I enabled /home encryption when installing this last time, how can I check?
<FrozenFire> krunal: Check the directory permissions on /incoming
<FrozenFire> krunal: It might not be available because you don't have read access.
<John_Abbott> How to I hook up my laptop (with a ethernet cable) and make the internet work?
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire, how do i make that happen? ctrl-alt-del is mapped to a menu. is there a console command i can use?
<pfifo> consoleart, what kind of videocard do you have?
<FrozenFire> krunal: I would recommend unmount it and the remount it using the Disk Utility.
<pksadiq> Meiam: so I think it's already mounted
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: As I said, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. Not Ctrl-Alt-Delete.
<krunal> FrozenFire, how do i unmount it ? sudo unmount /incoming ?
<studentz> thunkee  no output
<pksadiq> Meiam: cd /media
<consoleart> pfifo: how do i check ?
<FrozenFire> krunal: sudo umount /incoming
<ChaoRhi> John_Abbot: Does what you're hooking up to (router, another pc, etc) have a DHCP server?
<pksadiq> Meiam: and check the folders there, might be there
<jc> anybody who use ncdump??
<Edwin_ach> hi everybody, i have a problem trying to write (p.e. create a single text file) inside a directory where i have rwx permission and i am root. What could be wrong... filesystem, permissions, attributes (has no attributes set)? some idea, friends? 0_0
<qwertyjustin> if i encrypt my /home/ folder, will the stop others from booting via live cd and reaching my data?
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire, ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't do anything
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: Hrmm... That's odd.
<thunkee> studentz: ls -l /var/log/gdm are there files have they length?
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: Might have to do a magic sysrq restart.
<nimbiotics> FrozenFire:followed steps on guide, same thing. starting a win/VM on linux pc to see what happens
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire, tell me more?
<ChaoRhi> StrangeCharm: Do the following:
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<pksadiq> Meiam: I beleive that you haven't inserted any pendrive or a @nd hard drive,so I assume , the sdb to be your htc
<pksadiq> 2nd*
<ChaoRhi> 1.) Hit Ctrl+Alt+1 to get to a CLI and login
<ChaoRhi> 2.) run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<FrozenFire> StrangeCharm: The basic of the Magic SysRQ restart is that you hold Alt+SysRQ and then press, slowly, seconds between each key, "R-S-E-I-U-B"
<FishFace> nimbiotics: When you get a chance, look here. Look for 'nikonz' post. It might help you. It did for me in Win7 and should for XP - http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<dangerous> Not specifically a ubuntu question, but hopefully you might have the answer.  I want to automount my harddrive at boot time, but the problem is that my USB key gets mounted as /dev/sdd at boot time and this drive gets /dev/sde, but if the USB isn't present it will get /dev/sdd.  Is there a different way to refer to the device in the /etc/fstab?
<consoleart> pfifo: how do i check ?
<ChaoRhi> StrangeCharm: Switching to a TTY and running sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart has saved me countless of times when a OpeGL or SDL app borked in fullscreen
<StrangeCharm> FrozenFire, i acutally already have a terminal, so i'm going to follow ChaoRhi's instruction and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sweetandy> How do I see whether I enabled /home encryption at install? I've forgotten.
<studentz> thunkee file :0-slave.log.1   log2 log3 log4  have length
<nimbiotics> FishFace: checking
<pfifo> consoleart, ok i suspect you dont have anything special which is all i needed to know. Im thinking that your trying to load a specialized driver but you dont have a specialized card
<deww> dangerous: uuid is one way or label is another
<thunkee> studentz: is your gdm running in the moment?
<dangerous> deww: thanks - gives me something to google
<FrozenFire> sweetandy: System->Administration->Disk Utility should tell you.
<consoleart> pfifo: ok got that...how do i find which driver i have installed for video card
<studentz> thunkee yes I'm in gnome. But I can get out
<djindy> Hello, recently I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10, and now I have no window borders, nor can I switch workspaces, among other issues. I've tried completely removing compiz and then reinstalling and that hasn't helped. What should I look for to figure out what the problem is and fix it?
<pfifo> consoleart, im looking on the forums now for an approprate howto, just a moment
<consoleart> pfifo: thnx
<ChaoRhi> StrangeCharm Did that work?
<thunkee> studentz: youre in gnome, thought login wont work
<aSSogueroZen_SX> someone here uses lxde? (lubuntu or something)
<studentz> thunkee I repeat all he previous commands
<StrangeCharm> ChaoRhi, yep, with a new gdm comes a new gnome-panel, which is not yet broken
<FrozenFire> aSSogueroZen_SX: #lubuntu
<studentz> thunkee I could not log in.  I went trough tty1.
<guerrero> hola
<ChaoRhi> StrangeCharm: Good to hear. :)
<thunkee> studentz: ah ok then gdm isnt running :) then try cat /var/log/gdm/:1-slave.log
<pfifo> consoleart, pastebin the results of 'ls /etc/modprobe.d'
<Meiam> pksadiq: i found my media/phone but it won't let me unmount it.
<alejandro> hi
<borikenmedia> hi
<borikenmedia> :)
<consoleart> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/YWSuzXrN
<alejandro> anyone of here
<pksadiq> Meiam: does lsusb shows your phone now?
<alejandro> has jolicloud?
<thunkee> studentz: best is quit gnome kill X start gdm try a few logins and then sudo su then cat /var/log/gdm/:0-slave.log
<studentz> thunkee pam_succed_if(gdm:auth): requirement "user ingoup no passwdlogin"not met by user "myname"
<krunal> you guys think there will ever be an itunes for ubuntu ?
<pfifo> consoleart, pastebin the file '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf'
<bazhang> krunal, no.
<pfifo> consoleart, if it contains more than one entry
<djindy> nkrunal, no, apple hates linux as much as microsoft
<Meiam> pksadiq: No it does not....
<bazhang> krunal, you can use windows in virtualbox if you wish
<alejandro> jolicloud?
<Braber01> What's the command to get all the extra audio encodings?
<shmup> Can someone please remind me of the format for including the date/time in a file's name?
<consoleart> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/HB3bDR5W
<bazhang> Braber01, install ubuntu-restricted-extras for the codecs?
<krunal> bazhang, i'm just saying because of my iPhone.....im having bad luck finding something to sync contacts, music...etc
<thunkee> studentz: it says you didnt types your pw, do yoe see a mouse a blinking cursor in pw fiels your username above?
<pksadiq> Meiam: then sdb is not your phone, I think,
<pksadiq> Meiam: any way pastebin your lsusb
<pfifo> consoleart, are you using X in safe mode right now? or are you at the commandline?
<thunkee> studentz: it says you didnt type your pw, do you see a mouse a blinking cursor in pw field your username above?
<ChaoRhi> !medibuntu | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<myrkraverk> Hello.
<consoleart> pfifo: iam using x in saefmode
<Meiam> pksadiq: dont know what that means
<FrozenFire> shmup: I'm partial to unix epochs.
<ChaoRhi> Braber01: Also, look into Medibuntu, they have various codecs so that Totem will play them as well
<pfifo> consoleart, pastebin the result of 'sudo lsmod'
<studentz> Thunkee I type and I saw the * (s) in the password field. I am positive about this.
<pksadiq> !pastebin | Meiam
<ubottu> Meiam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<consoleart> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/9qtqckqg
<myrkraverk> I did the mistake of uninstalling virtualbox-ose for virtualbox-3.2 and now I've switched to virtualbox-ose again, but there is no kernel module anymore.  How can I get it back?
<FrozenFire> myrkraverk: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<maribells> ok.........
<pfifo> consoleart, this will be a bit more difficult, try to start normally, then issue "sudo lsmod > outputfile" to direct the output to a file you can pastebin when you reboot into safe mode. also, while your stuck at the command prompt, try 'sudo modprobe i915' and then 'startx' and see if you get X to start that way
<Whacka> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu via USB onto my Lenovo S10-3, but the installer locks up at "USB Mass Storage support registered."...
<Braber01> quit
<maribells> jgrbv;;;gjrew';rjbew
<bazhang> maribells, english please
<FrozenFire> maribells: Do you have a question?
<Meiam> pksadiq: I think this is it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/536945/plain/
<xiong> Hi, Happy Turkey. I'm trying to upgrade Tracker (metatracker) to 0.8.17 and it demands glib >= 2.24.0. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and I'm not really ready to upgrade the OS. I'm sure, if I work at it, I can figure out how to upgrade Glib; but is this just going to cascade? That is, will I get sucked into one dependency after another until nothing but an OS upgrade will end it?
<consoleart> pfifo: ok, i appreciate your help...i will shutdown/start and will be back
<studentz> thunkee sudo killall give me verbose inf. Did I forget something else in this command?
<xiong> -- For that matter, will upgrade to 10.4 solve it all?
<thunkee> studentz: pls cat /etc/group and look at line nopasswdlogin
<myrkraverk> FrozenFire:: Thank you.  Something must be broken since I never get any reply from that.  Not even from status.
<calamity> heya all, I'm trying to download xubuntu for a veeery old IBM laptop, but it seems like all the download options are really slow
<calamity> torrent isn't even connecting
<calamity> direct dl is est. at a day or two.
<thunkee> studentz: hopefully is was killall X :)
<FrozenFire> calamity: The torrent might require that you configure port forwarding on your router.
<pksadiq> Meiam: I said lsusb  , not lsmod
<studentz> thunkee :x:121
<FrozenFire> calamity: As for direct download, I tend to get good rates on it.
<borikenmedia-wls> [#ubuntu] k-litic
<bazhang> borikenmedia-wls, pardon?
<calamity> I have no issues witth other downloads, torrent or otherwise. I was more wondering if anyone knew of a possible server issue?
<pfifo> calamity, download the 10.10 minimal install and then use it to install base system, then once installed issue 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<calamity> good idea :)
<calamity> Where would I get the minimal install?
<FrozenFire> calamity: It could be the mirror you're using ;)
<bazhang> !minimal > calamity
<ubottu> calamity, please see my private message
<Meiam> pksadiq: Sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/536946/plain/
<consoleart> pfifo: here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/fwscnWjm
<ChaoRhi> !minimal > ChaoRhi
<ubottu> ChaoRhi, please see my private message
<pfifo> calamity, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<FrozenFire> bazhang: That seems like a roundabout way.
<consoleart> pfifo: i tried modprobe i915 and start x...it did not start...it showed up the same error...no screens foudn etc.,
<FrozenFire> It's more likely that he's simply downloading from a poor mirror.
<FrozenFire> Selecting a faster mirror is the preferable solution.
<bazhang> FrozenFire, I did not suggest it, he asked for the minimal link
<Whacka> calamity: I used to use Xubuntu, it's not as well supported as the others and lacks a lot of features, I switched to regular Ubuntu with no compositing and it worked about as fast.
<calamity> woah. nevermind. the torrent just fixed itself...
<calamity> haha
<pksadiq> Meiam: try disconnecting and reconnecting the phone and check the dmesg again, any way, it's not connected now
<calamity> Whacka, well I'm mostly just needing internet access.
<thunkee> studentz: just a test, type your login name behind like in other lines before, you can use nano /etc/group as editor
<tgp1994> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 10.04. I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers the "official" way (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia), however, in the Hardware Drivers program, no options are available for installation. Can anyone help? (P.S. I have a NVIDIA GeForce FX5500)
<Meiam> pksadiq: ya I know ...that is the problem I think it is this /media/phone that is still out there it wont let me unmount it.
<Whacka> calamity, Try checking if your ISP has an FTP server, they often have linux ISOs there.
<Krishnandu> tgp1994, Try installing it from Ubuntu itself, System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<tgp1994> Krishnandu: That's what I said I was trying to do :\
<Krishnandu> tgp1994, If no drivers are listed there, then probably it doesn't have the drivers for your card
<tgp1994> Krishnandu: There were, before I uninstalled the drivers, (in an attempt to reinstall them)
<StrangeCharm> how can i change the links in the 'communication' menu in the system tray (the one that launches empathy)? i want to change the command that launches empathy to something else.
<borikenmedia-wls> lol
<consoleart> pfifo: did you get my pastebin ?
<borikenmedia-wls>  /
<breadcrumb> hi
<borikenmedia-wls> lol
<bazhang> borikenmedia-wls, stop that please
<Krishnandu> tgp1994, Well, I'm not on ubuntu right now, but I think there is an option for checking for drivers, it'll find if any drivers available automatically
<Meiam> pksadiq: look here is dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/536947/plain/
<borikenmedia-wls> as?
<pksadiq> Meiam: the path /media/phone has mounted nothing, but it's just a folder created manually, you remove it by sudo rm -R /media/phone
<tgp1994> Krishnandu: I'll look for that, thanks.
<bazhang> borikenmedia-wls, stop with the random nonsense please
<FishFace> tgp1994: Thos drivers should be around. I used that card only till recently. How about just going to the Update manager itself - not hardware updates. See if that flys.
<Krishnandu> tgp1994, :)
<pfifo> consoleart, ok im not seeing any modules that are not getting loading and i915 is there, it looks like this problem is beyond me. For future reference, never ever ever update your system, they will ALWAYS break stuff, even the critical security updates should be ignored.
<borikenmedia-wls> :(
<Aeronius> Hey, how do you install Ubuntu with a 1GB thumb drive?
<bazhang> Aeronius, using unetbootin
<pksadiq> Meiam: again pastebin dmesg, if ther is changes
<txt23> Hey guys can someone check your download speeds on my server http://www.gujaratisuvichar.com/ubuntu-10.10-server-i386.iso
<tgp1994> FishFace: The update manager? I should mention that I'm on mint 9 right now. The only reason I'm not in their support room is because there weren't many people around to help :\
<FrozenFire> borikenmedia-wls: This is a support channel. Did you have a support question?
<borikenmedia-wls> for?
<bazhang> borikenmedia-wls, for Ubuntu
<consoleart> pfifo: so what do you suggest for me...can i install x once again...if yes the please give me any pointers ///thnx
<calamity> okay this thing is so old the graphical install isn't working
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, In windows use Unetbootin to create Live USB and in Ubuntu there is ubuntu disc creator
<borikenmedia-wls> jeje
<borikenmedia-wls> letme see
<calamity> Is there a way to use the old sttyle install?
<tgp1994> FishFace: I don't seem to have any updates at the moment. Any other ideas?
<studentz> thunkee I log out and in several times here is the output pam_succes_if(gdm:auth): requirements "user ingroup nopasswd login" not met by user "myname"
<Aeronius> I'm using the USB disk creator, but it says 1GB is too small
<wastrel> this is the ubuntu channel
<Aeronius> doesn't make sense
<FishFace> tgp1994: Sorry bud. Not for Mint
<pfifo> consoleart, format your harddrive and  reinstall ubuntu from CD. Theres about 50 packages related to Xorg and will take ages to reinstall with no guarentee that it will even work, so just start fresh
<bazhang> Aeronius, in ubuntu? unetbootin is in the repos
<studentz> thunkee pam_sm_authenticate: Called
<brophat> memtest results "error: too small lower memory (0x991007 > 0x96c00)" is this a problem?
<tgp1994> FishFace: Pretty much the same as ubuntu, are you sure you don't have any other ideas?
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, No idea, I created ubuntu live usb many times with my 1GB pen drive
<wastrel> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wastrel> ^^^ pfifo consoleart
<studentz> thunkee pam_sm_authenticate: username = [myname]
<Aeronius> ok, using unetbootin?
<bazhang> Aeronius, yep, should do
<Meiam> pksadiq: sudo rm -R /media/phone
<studentz> thunkee Passphrase file wrapped
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, used unetbootin from windows too, never got such like 1GB is too small
<consoleart> pfifo: thanks
<FishFace> tgp1994: Sorry. None :(
<Meiam> pksadiq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536948/plain/
<pfifo> wastrel, that will not uninstall and then reinstall X
<tgp1994> FishFace: Alright, thanks anyways.
<Aeronius> sudo apt-get it or in the software center?
<consoleart> wastrel: is it for installing desktop again ?
<bazhang> Aeronius, what version of ubuntu
<studentz> thunkee  Error attempting to add filename encryption key to user session keyring: rc = [1]
<Aeronius> ok, it says I have it in the software center, I have 9.10, I want to install 10.10 on my laptop that's coming soon
<Aeronius> run it from a command line?
<bazhang> Aeronius, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<consoleart> wastrel it gives out an error...
<studentz> thunkee pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user myname by (uid=0)
<Aeronius> I got it
<Aeronius> now what?
<consoleart> Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<consoleart> Aborting.
<tgp1994> Krishnandu: When you mentioned searching for drivers, I think you were indicating the Appearance customizer? When trying to enable effects, it will search for drivers, but then it tells me that it could not enable the effects.
<Aeronius> ran it from a command line
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Now start unetbootin from menu
<studentz> thunkee pam_ck_connector(gdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<Krishnandu> tgp1994, No no, from hardware drivers in the menu
<Aeronius> I did it from the command line instead, got a window called UNetbootin
<tgp1994> Krishnandu: I don't have any menus there :(
<studentz> thunkee pam_unix (gdm:session) : session closed for user myname
<studentz> thunkee that is all
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Ya now use that to create live usb
<Krishnandu> tgp1994, No idea then, wait and see what other member replies
<noobie25> can someone tell me how ti get my background process to the front again?  fg %id says "no such job"
<tgp1994> Krishnandu: Alright, thanks.
<Aeronius> Wait, when I select Ubuntu as the distribution, the latest it gives me is 9.04_Live
<tgp1994> I guess I'm going to have to return, the appearance customizer kind of crashed gnome.
<Krishnandu> tgp1994, Are you sure there is nothing like "Search for hardware drivers"??
<bazhang> Aeronius, you'll need the 10.10 iso
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, use the ISO that you already have instead
<tgp1994> Krishnandu: Correct. It seemed like it was trying to search when I started it up, although I'm assuming that failed.
<Aeronius> ok, select diskimage, ISO, 10.10 64
<Krishnandu> tgp1994, Well, that seems to be a different problem
<calamity> hrm. safe-graphics mode might work?
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Ahh, you are using x86_64?? Then I guess 1GB is really small for that
<deww> noobie25: how did you send it to the background?
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Not sure though, confirm from bazhang
<bazhang> Krishnandu, no it wont
<noobie25> deww: i think it went to the background automattically, when i loss connection using ssh.
<Krishnandu> bazhang, Okies, but never faced 1GB is too small from ubuntu-disc-creator
<noobie25> deww: Status is "S"   i think this is 'suspended' right?
<deww> noobie25: nope... type "jobs" to see if it's in the bg
<bazhang> Krishnandu, nor have I using unetbootin
<thunkee> studentz: is your login name than 9 chars?
<thunkee> studentz: longer
<Aeronius> bazhang: it says no drive found, reformat as fat32
<noobie25> deww:  'jobs'  just gives me back the prompt.
<wastrel> noobie25: did you nohup it
<noobie25> wastrel:  i'm not sure what nohup is...
<Krishnandu> bazhang, Ya neither I, used unetbootin too, lets see what happened
<bazhang> Aeronius, be sure to carefully identify the usb stick
<wastrel> if the original controlling terminal is gone, you can't get the proc back in the foreground
<Aeronius> Yeah, how do I do that?
<wastrel> next time use screen
<studentz> Thunkee yes it longer than 9 chars and it has digits alphanums n caps
<Aeronius> looks like I could easily bork my system real good like this...
<Aeronius> I clicked show all drives (Use with Care)
<pksadiq> Meiam: I think this is a bug => "usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning",
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Now select the usb drive you can to use
<thunkee> studentz: first remove your login from /etc/group nopasswdlogin group
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Carefully, selecting wrong drive will erase all data from that
<deww> noobie25: what exactly were you running? jobs don't send themselves to the background automatically?
<pksadiq> Meiam: or you haven't plugged in the cable completly
<noobie25> wastrel:  aftrer reading wiki,  no i didn't not start the process using nohup.   However, i can see it still as a running process with a Status of "S"
<Aeronius> /dev/sda1, shm, etc...
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, You can also refer to Ubuntu Downoad page, there is a tutorial on how to use unetbootin
<studentz> thunkee sry my login is only 5 char
<jschall> is there a PPA to install linux 2.6.36 and does it break anything?
<thunkee> studentz: check if home dir is correct ls -l /home
<Aeronius> it goes to like 7, and I don't know which is the usb
<studentz> thunkee my paswd is the longer one
<shin_> hmm where do i go if i have dumb newbie questions?
<thunkee> studentz: not your passwd i asked for login name
<nit-wit> Aeronius, open gparted and see what the usb is listed as
<wastrel> noobie25: like i said, you can't reattach to the process if the original controlling terminal is gone.  next time use screen :/
<bazhang> shin_, likely not dumb, just ask here
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, use mount command in terminal to verify that
<noobie25> deww: it was an application i wrote generating twin primes that i have been running for 7 hours.  I accidently loss connection, but i think it is still running.
<studentz> thunkee it is correct
<shin_> i got myself a new terminal using cntl+alt+f2, and i can't get back into xwindows since i'm not root and have no display????
<tgp1994> Does anyone else happen to know why jockey-gtk (Hardware Drivers) cannot detect my nvidia drivers for my Geforce FX 5500?
<Aeronius> installing gparted
<noobie25> wastrel:  i'm not sure how to use screen...
<deww> noobie25: you may want to restart this effort :P
<shin_> so was stuck at command prompt
<bazhang> shin_, tried ctrl alt f7?
<nit-wit> Aeronius,  it is your best friend in so many ways
<Krishnandu> shin_, alt+ctrl + f7 or f8(if you've logged out)
<Aeronius> taking a while to install
<nit-wit> Aeronius,  what is the OS your using
<deww> noobie25: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Aeronius> ubuntu 9.10
<shin_> :o
<nit-wit> Aeronius,  cool
 * shin_ googles up relevent stuff
<echolist> hello, i have a little problem to connect a modem with ubuntu
<Aeronius> sudo gparted
<wastrel> noobie25: screen lets you detach and reattach to a terminal. won't help in this case but in the future, if you're running jobs remotely, start screen on the remote system so if your connection fails you can reattach
<noobie25> deww:  thanks
<deww> noobie25: besides from figuring out how to reattach / detach from screen, everything else is the same as you would without running screen
<noobie25> wastrel:  thanks
<nit-wit> Aeronius, it is in the menu other wise it is gksudo gparted
<Aeronius> OK, my USB isn't even showing on gparted
<nit-wit> Aeronius,  there is a drop down top right corner
<Aeronius> wait, it's /sdb1
<bazhang> Aeronius, why would you want it to? you're installing via unetbootin
<Aeronius> or /sdb
<ghost123> hello
<Krishnandu> bazhang, He's verifying which one is the usb drive :)
<nafri> hello, is there any alternative for notification area applet of gnome panel?
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, use mount in terminal if you are not sure
<Aeronius> ok, should I try Unetbootin on sdb now?
<nit-wit> Aeronius, if that is correct just make sure your pointed at that partition not sdb but sdb1
<Aeronius> No, I'm sure now
<ghost123> can someone tell me how can i tether my ipod touch with my linux laptop
<Meiam> pksadiq thanks
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Only after getting sure
<studentz> thunke  How do I remove my  login from /etc/group nopasswdlogin group? Just remove the line?
<bazhang> ghost123, tether? as in use as an irc client?
<pksadiq> Meiam: ,k try a different cable
<ghost123> i need it for puppy linux
<Aeronius> well, UNetbootin won't let me point at sdb1, just sdb
<echolist> can someone tell me how to connect a usb modem on ubuntu ??
<Aeronius> nevermind, yes it will
<Aeronius> :)
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Yes, that's the usb drive
<bazhang> ghost123, ubuntu related somehow?
<Aeronius> ok, shall I do it?
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, yes
<Aeronius> will it basically do the same thing as making an install cd?
<bananafish> I need help fixing my grub2
<nafri> hello, is there any alternative for notification area applet of gnome panel?
<Aeronius> because that's what I want
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Yes
<Aeronius> ok
<Aeronius> here goes!
<bazhang> bananafish, read the grub2 wiki yet?
<ghost123> can someone tell how i can tether my ipod touch with my puppy linux laptop
<Krishnandu> !ask | bananafish
<ubottu> bananafish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> ghost123, ask in the puppy support channel
<Aeronius> SAYS I have to mount to a mountpoint!
<bananafish> would it have anything on windows disappearing, ive gone through about 3 forum posts and no success
<Krishnandu> bananafish, What's the issue??
<bananafish> ok
<Krishnandu> bananafish, Read the wiki first as bazhang said
<bazhang> bananafish, what about sudo update-grub ?
<bananafish> ran a bunch of updates restarted and windows isn't showing up in grub, I knew how to edit the menu.lst in grub but I cant get grub2 to do anything
<bananafish> yes I have tried that
<Aeronius> why won't it automatically mount?
<Krishnandu> bananafish, even update-grub fails??
<Krishnandu> to identify windows??
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, What??
<nit-wit> Aeronius, your using unetbootin right you know the device sig just close it and try again, I think the thumb has to be mounted
<bananafish> yes it doesnt even see that it is there
<Aeronius> should I reboot?
<bananafish> but when i run fdisk i can see the partition is fine
<Aeronius> or give command to mount?
<salil> Ubuntu initially boots into 80x24 more but changes over to something around 130x40 text mode.. How do I prevent this?
<Edwin_ach> hi everybody, i have a problem trying to write (p.e. create a single text file) inside a directory where i have rwx permission and i am root. What could be wrong... filesystem, permissions, attributes (has no attributes set)? some idea, friends? 0_0
<nit-wit> Aeronius, look in computer and mount the thumb
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, unetbootin process completed??
<Aeronius> no, said I had to mount
<Aeronius> so how do I mount it?
<Meiam> pksadiq: I dont think it is a bug or cable cus remember this phone works on other computer. Ubumtu and windows 7 with the cable I am using.
<abhijain> hello
<nit-wit> Aeronius, places computer mount the thumb
<bananafish> I'm not getting any errors or anything, that's why I am so confused
<abhijain> can anybody tell me how can i apply for free ubuntu 10.10 cds
<salil> Ubuntu initially boots into 80x24 more but changes over to something around 130x40 text mode.. How do I prevent this?
<rww> !shipit | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Maverick (10.10) CDs
<nit-wit> abhijain, on the main ubuntu site
<Mr_G> hey I have installed grub2, but my pc does not display the grub boot screen
<abhijain> rww: thanx
<Krishnandu> bananafish, Looks like windows bootloader got corrupted(may be)
<rww> Mr_G: hold down shift when your computer starts booting
<abhijain> rww: and how can i get repositories
<bananafish> When grub loads Win7 does it look to that tiny 100mb partition windows makes
<rww> abhijain: I'm not sure what you're asking
<Mr_G> rww:k n if I want it to be default?
<Krishnandu> abhijain, What's your goal??
<bananafish> or the actual windows partition
<arvind_khadri> abhijain, the DVD has the repo
<salil> Ubuntu initially boots into 80x24 more but changes over to something around 130x40 text mode.. How do I prevent this?
<FishFace> rww: Sounds like he will install on a non-internet machine
<Krishnandu> bananafish, Yes
<Aeronius> I'm going to use gparted to format it as fat 32
<arvind_khadri> !repeat | salil
<ubottu> salil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pksadiq> Aeronius: if through terminal, you can mount by            sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb/
<bananafish> ok thanksa
<studentz> thunkee another thing that comes to my memory is this patch that applied yesterday   https://github.com/sloshy/cspeed
<Aeronius> ok?
<bananafish> *thanks
<salil> :(
<Aeronius> It looks unformated in gparted
<nit-wit> Aeronius, yes then mount it in places-computer open unetbootin and load it
<abhijain> arvind_khadri: so how can i get
<Aeronius> After copying the contents to my hard drive, I selected all and deleted (with the delete key)
<arvind_khadri> abhijain, you can download it from http://www.ubuntu.com
<Aeronius> it was pretty fast delete, almost scary how quickly one can lose data
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, God knows what are you doing, it's that simple, just plug in your usb, open unetbootin, choose the pendrive and iso and start the process
<ndxtg> could anyone explain me how Tx-power affect wireless connection? I'm having wifi issue on Ubuntu 10.10 AR5001
<Ashtray777> fdfadfdf
<Aeronius> but now it appears unformatted
<Aeronius> so I'll format it as fat32
<bazhang> Ashtray777, english please
<rww> Mr_G: sudo nano /etc/default/grub, put a # in front of the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT line, and edit or add the GRUB_TIMEOUT line to say GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 (to show the menu for 10 seconds) or GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1 (to display until you make a selection)
<nit-wit> Krishnandu, hallelujah
<rww> Mr_G: Then, save and run sudo update-grub
<abhijain> arvind_khadri: thanx
<pksadiq> Aeronius: i think if you just deleted the files/folders using delete button, it will be went to trash
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, unetbootin will automatically format it for you
<arvind_khadri> abhijain, np :)
<Krishnandu> nit-wit, what??
<Mr_G> rww: Thank u I will try n get back :-)
<Aeronius> pksadiq: since it's a thumbdrive, I don't think so
<pksadiq> Aeronius: ,  I though it's hdd, sorry
<pksadiq> thought*
<nit-wit> Krishnandu, you said only God knows just giving you a  hallelujah
<FishFace> hah!
<Krishnandu> :P
<Krishnandu> nit-wit, I don't know why would he need mount?? Ubuntu does that automatically, and that even in the middle of copying process
<nit-wit> and I'm a agnostic
<Aeronius> Ubuntu isn't doing it right now
<Aeronius> so how do I mount it?>?
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, did you followed what nit-wit and pksadiq said??
<krunal> what do i do if my batttery indicator is showing wrong
<krunal> !battery
<Aeronius> it doesn't show up in Computer to mount
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, unplug it and plug it again
<Aeronius> unplugged
<Aeronius> plugged
<Aeronius> now what?
<Krishnandu> now it's recognized??
<Krishnandu> mounted automatically??
<Aeronius> nope, it's like it's not there, probably because I deleted the contents from nautilus?
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, No not the contents, the usb
<noobie25> deww:  i installed screen, but cannot attach to this process using another terminal:     screen -r pid
<Aeronius> the USB isn't showing up
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, if not follow what pqsadiq said pksadiq> Aeronius: if through terminal, you can mount by            sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb/
<Aeronius> on the command line, I typed mount /dev/sdb
<BladeMcCool> i think i installed tesseract from apt-get. any way to find out what version it was/is?
<Aeronius> it says can't find
<wastrel> noobie25: you cannot attach to a process that has lost its controlling terminal
<Aeronius> oh
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, follow what he already said
<wastrel> noobie25: screen allows you to start a process, detach and reattach - but the process has to have been started from within screen
<noobie25> wastrel: i ran screen, and restarted the process.   shoudln't i be able to attach to this screen using another terminal?
<the_penetrator> hello?
<ur_gp_muhammed> hi
<thunkee> studentz: pls post ls -l /etc/passwd and ls -l /etc/shadow
<monX> hello gp!
<wastrel> noobie25: yes, log into the system where screen is running and do  screen -r
<whatdidido> hello GP!
<Guest33825> hi room
<ur_gp_muhammed> hi!
<BladeMcCool> "dpkg -l | grep tess" worked for me ty rtfm
<ur_gp_muhammed> my pc has a virus
<noobie25> wastrel: There is a screen on:         5220.pts-0    (Attached) There is no screen to be resumed.
<Aeronius> Krishnandu: I did what you said to mount it, it says mount: only root can do that
<ur_gp_muhammed> and my_computer is making claims that its immune system is weak
<monX> i have acquired access to a remote centos box
<jewhad> hi there
<wastrel> noobie25: so the screen session is already attached to another teminal
<ur_gp_muhammed> wat is my prescription?
<monX> how do i secure it
<monX> (so the original guy can stop deleting my stuff)
<Guest33825> your computer needs a  flu shot  lol
<wastrel> noobie25: you can use  screen -D -r   to -Detach and -reattach  if you wnt
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, do it as sudo, as mentioned there
<jewhad> I got banned from #phpbb how do I go baX in there?
<Aeronius> I did, and typed my password
<noobie25> wastrel:  thanks :)
<wastrel> er,  noobie25 screen -d -R
<monX> does rm -rf / really make my comp go faster?
<Aeronius> sudo mkdir /media/usb && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<Vikrokk> hey does somebody know how to use emerald theme manager
<Aeronius> reboot?
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, No
<Aeronius> I'll just try to reboot and then unetbootin might work with no problems?
<studentz> thunkee -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root 2199  2010-11-26 23:03 /etc/passwd
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Do one by one
<monX> my friend made my wallpaper a porno screenshot
<ur_gp_muhammed> i once aeronius my asshole
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, sudo mkdir /media/usb
<monX> how the fuck do i remove this?
<ur_gp_muhammed> it hurt
<noobie25> wastrel: thanks..this is cool.
<Krishnandu> Aeronius, Then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<ur_gp_muhammed> WILL SUM1 PLZ HELP ME
<monX> wat is the problem muhammed?
<studentz> thunkee -rw-r------ 1 root shadow 1345 2010-11-26 23:03 /etc/shadow
<ur_gp_muhammed> O LORD I THINK I AM GUNNA DIE
<rww> ur_gp_muhammed, monX: Stop trolling, please.
<monX> im sry sir
<Krishnandu> !repeat | ur_gp_muhammed
<ubottu> ur_gp_muhammed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dzup2> die then, make you enemy happy
<noobie25> wastrel: if i run screen in another terminal.... and then terminal in again, can i toggle between all screenss?
<share> hello
<Aeronius> cannot create directory, /media/usb:file exists
<ur_gp_muhammed> MY TURBAN HAS BEEN LIT AFLAME
<monX> !repeat | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Im still struggling with samba, but I've mode advancements. I can now open  the windows shares on my ubuntu pc. In thw windows pc I can noe see the Samba file and print server, but thats as good as it gets. Please help. TIA
<rww> ur_gp_muhammed: No, seriously. This channel's for Ubuntu technical support, not amusement.
<ur_gp_muhammed> WHAT THE FUCK IS UR JEW PROBLEM, RWW
<monX> woah hey, im jewish
<share> I have removed deluge ppa but ubuntu software keeps showing it. how can i fix this?
<share> ubuntu software center
<Aeronius> when I sudo mount, it says mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<_jesse_> share: did you do `sudo apt-get update` ?
<thunkee> studentz: looks ok
<share> _jesse_: yes
<nit-wit> Oh the drama
<share> _jesse_: i removed long time ago
<_jesse_> share: and it definitely isn't in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<share> _jesse_: it isn't
<studentz> thunkee I undo the changes of the patch a few minutes ago. But the problem is still alive.
<Aeronius> I'm going to reboot, see you guys on the flipside...
<_jesse_> share: hmm strange, does it show the packages in apt-cache?
<_jesse_> maybe it's just a Software Center thing
<FishFace> Waiting to see if Aeronius gets it this time
<share> _jesse_: no, just default package
<share> _jesse_: im gonna try to reinstall software center
<studentz> thunkee I also did the test with the editor and it looks ok
<_jesse_> share: hmm I see, alright, good luck
<share> _jesse_: sudo apt-get remove --purge software-center
<_jesse_> share: yep
<_TexNick_> drama indeed nit-wit lol  ;-)
<share> !ot | _TexNick_
<ubottu> _TexNick_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cappicard> hey folks... i upgraded to maverick... but Xorg is completely ignoring /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nit-wit> TexNick it is IRC
<_TexNick_> hehe yup
<nit-wit> cappicard, coold you give a better description
<nit-wit> could
<cappicard> i run nvidia-xconfig. my logs only say it's going through /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<cappicard> and doens't even bother using xorg.conf
<thunkee> studentz: yes was just a test ... pls check /etc/passwd the line with your login name has long weird pw text something like user:fdghfd4c345... pls dont post it only tell yes many weird chars :)
<cappicard> i tried uninstalling the nouveau driver. now it's resorting to the vesa driver!
<cappicard> [   429.957] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<share> _jesse_: problem solved :)
<_jesse_> share: hehe that's one way to do it :) maybe it was just cached in there somewhere
<share> yeah
<cappicard> it was reverting to the nv driver... i tried uninstalling that... now vesa's being used... very irritating
<cappicard> i tried installing the binary nvidia driver... not nouveau...
<studentz> thunkee No only alphanum , digits, and punctuations.
<studentz> thunkee Every word is dictionary word
<primedeath> I was wondering the easiest way to clone my Linux HDD on my USB HDD. I have been having some terrible luck lately with my Linux installations not working. I would like to be able to restore it in case something happens.
<share> How can I access Software Sources without using Software Center or Synaptic?
<share> why did you remove the shortcut
<share> :P
<jrmcm> share: apt-get
<thunkee> studentz: hmm thats not ok ... be sure to be on tty1 ... log out then log in then passwd
<dangerous> Is there an equivalent to Microsoft Remote Desktop on Ubuntu?  I am not talking about VNC, which basically just lets you see the local screen and use your keyboard and mouse, rather than giving you a proper remote login.  Remote Desktop is much more responsive than VNC.
<rww> share: right-click the menu applet, click Edit Menu, navigate to System -> Administration, click checkbox by Software Sources
<nit-wit> primedeath, clonezilla
<primedeath> Nit-wit, thank you.
<rww> share: they removed it because Ubuntu's centralizing software management in Software Centre, for better or worse.
<zcat[1]> primedeath:  I just use 'tar czf'
<nit-wit> primedeath, I haven't used it but thats the word on the street
<share> rww: thanks, when i upgraded to Maverick i couldnt open it from the menu
<studentz> thunkee I just reboot and try to log in. Then go to tty1
<zcat[1]> primedeath:  sudo tar czf /media/disk/backup.tgz / --one-file-system
<thunkee> studentz: right
<tiziazrou> hi I have a Sony Vaio VPCEB11FD and the sound is very low and can only be audible if I plug headphone what is the solution please
<dextro_> how do you make grep also show the next N lines after a match?
<primedeath> zcat[1]: How would I restore that in case something happens?
<rww> dextro_: grep -A numberoflines
<nit-wit> tiziazrou, have you right clicked the panel icon and looked around
<ZoomaBaresAll> Frozen Fire: thanks for the help. I'm up & running now.
<sha0_> Anyone know mingw-utils's package name in Ubuntu?  I'm looking for 'pexports'.
<alyx> Hello, who would one contact to report a possible violation of the use of the Ubuntu logo?
<zcat[1]> primedeath:  boot a live CD, recreate root partiton in gparted, mount it as target, cd target, tar xzf /media/disk/backup.tgz then restore grub..
<dextro_> rww, thx
<rinku_kokiri> guys i have a video related problem with ubuntu ...  you can only understand if you look at the problem  http://i53.tinypic.com/ae7e5l.png
<rinku_kokiri> notice the blue lines
<rinku_kokiri> to the right of everythign
<nit-wit> tiziazrou, sound preferences with a right click
<tiziazrou> nit-wit I have look everything is look ok but is not
<primedeath> Thank you.
<rinku_kokiri> er wtf
<rinku_kokiri> hrm
<alyx> rinku_kokiri, I don't see it o.O
<tiziazrou> in material it have nothing maybe that is the issues
<rww> alyx: https://forms.canonical.com/trademarkviolation/ . For reference, the trademark policy: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<nit-wit> tiziazrou, is the fn key down and the up down arrows working for sound
<alyx> rww, thank you. :
<alyx> )
<alyx> * :)
<ZoomaBaresAll> anyone know if ubuntu supports ancient greek? specifically, i need polytonic Greek text input
<share> rww: do you know why i dont see grub when i boot the computer
<rinku_kokiri> i do on my lcd (asus m70vm-x1 laptop)  but not on my external monitor...  alyx
<rinku_kokiri> lemmie reboot or relogin gimmie 19 sec
<rww> share: It's hidden by default. Hold down shift at boot.
<share> rww: they changed it in Maverick right?
<rww> share: I forget. Thought it was Lucid, though.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Im still struggling with samba, but I've mode advancements. I can now use  the windows shares on my ubuntu pc. In the windows pc though, I can now see the "Samba file and print server", but thats as good as it gets; I cannot see the shared folders. Please help. TIA
<XuMuK> hi there! Does someone know some face recognition soft for linux? Something as Luxand Blink! ?
<rinku_kokiri> it may be compiz related
<nit-wit> clarinet, do you play one
<share> rww: shift down in maverick?
<rinku_kokiri> as the last two logins i have had to restart the window manager to get my titlebars back
<clarinet> nit-wit, what?
<rinku_kokiri> i don't see it yet
<studentz> thunkee cat /etc/passwd  the same not strange words or char
<rinku_kokiri> but it may come up... it comes and it goes
<nit-wit> clrinet do you play your name
<tiziazrou> is already to the max nit-wit
<clarinet> net-wit, a little.
<rww> share: sorry, I'm not sure what you're asking :<
<nit-wit> tiziazrou, thats about my limit in knowledge
<share> rww: when i start my computer i dont see grub
<clarinet> net-wit, I just learned for one year.
<nit-wit> clarinet,  cool i' a reed player
<rww> share: right. turn on the computer and then hold down shift until you see it...
<share> rww: can I make it visible by defaul?
<share> t
<rww> share: yes, one sec
<share> ok tks
<rww> share: sudo nano /etc/default/grub, put a # in front of the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT line, and edit or add the GRUB_TIMEOUT line to say GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 (to show the menu for 10 seconds) or GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1 (to display until you make a selection)
<rww> share: then run sudo update-grub
<nit-wit> clarinet, I'm a actual nit-wit ;)
 * rww answered this for someone else earlier ;)
<nit-wit> see you all on the other side
<graphitemaster> okay umm default ubuntu install and flash is already installed?
<Guest47299> Anyone in here running Kde 4.5?
<graphitemaster> what do we have goin on now: or own opensource crap version of flash?
<share> rww: tks :)
<rww> graphitemaster: You probably ticked the checkbox saying to install non-free codecs and drivers during installation.
<graphitemaster> way to go, good news the flashplayer that ships with kubuntu is well junk since it does not play my audio >.>
<graphitemaster> rww: okay how to remove it, whats the package name?
<rww> graphitemaster: for flash? flashplugin-installer
<primedeath> Wow.
<primedeath> Holy c...
<primedeath> I use an Apple keyboard ( I typically use Windows) and it works on Linux Mint. Heh
<thunkee> studentz: have you done passwd? and reenter your password
<oldschool> hello does anyone know how to uninstall ubuntu 10.10 from a external hard drive
<graphitemaster> rww it seems even the Adobe junk does not play audio either
<studentz> thunkee not yet. How I can do it?
<share> reboot
<rww> graphitemaster: I wouldn't know, I make a point of not installing it ;)
<graphitemaster> well umm I like to watch megavideo >.>
<graphitemaster> and youtube HTML5 is horrible
<primedeath> I agree.
<primedeath> YouFail's HTML5 is half-assed.
<thunkee> studentz: simply on tty1 type passwd be sure prompt is not #
<graphitemaster> not to mention other sites with "things children should not watch and are not really appropriate for this channel" use flash
<primedeath> I have a question.. More of a VirtualBox question, but I was wondering if it was capable of using an existing partition?
<studentz> thunkee done
<Mr_G> hey my headphones are not working with toshiba satellite l640d after Maverick install
<Mr_G> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1615821
<thunkee> studentz: sudo stop gdm then sudo start gdm and agaib try to login
<Kaalia> khaf
<Mr_G> I   have posted in on the forums as well but no reply
<stevenmarie> erzer
<share> rww: i just forgot which file i edited lol
<rww> share: /etc/default/grub
<share> ty gonna save it
<studentz> thunkee  passwd changed succesfully Login no luck
<FishFace> Mr_G: Did you upgrade from Lucid or this is a fresh install?
<Mr_G> fresh install
<FishFace> Mr_G: I don't have a positive answer, but is the onboard audio disabled in your bios? Guessing here.
<Mr_G> FishFace: I m not sure but the speakers work fine...........if it was disabled wudnt the speakers not work as well?
<thunkee> studentz: ok im sorry at this point im out ... your problem is a misconfiguration in pam.auth you need authentication expert ... there are many posts with the same thing caused ba differnt packages ... ask for "user ingroup nopasswdlogin not met by user ..."
<brophat> why does my wireless list only my wifi when there are a bunch of neigbors all around me with wifi that my mac shows?
<FishFace> Mr_G: So you have 2 audio outputs going then. But one does not work.
<Mr_G> yes
<brophat> does that mean something is wrong with my wireless in ubuntu/
<brophat> and i do notice it is kind of flaky it works for a min or two then stops for a couple mins etc...
<FishFace> Mr_G: System - Preferences - Sound - Hardware. Do you see the headset listed?
<Mr_G> nope
<mfaroukg> @find mfaroukg
<studentz> thunkee you has been nice and helpful . Any way to flatter you , I would like to invite a beer to you
<primedeath> Do I have to boot into a LiveCD to expand the EXT4 Partition I am using?
<FishFace> Mr_G: OK. I disabled my sound from my motherboard in the bios. Not sure, but this might work for you also.
<thunkee> studentz: thanks and cheers :)
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Im still struggling with samba, but I've mode advancements. I can now use  the windows shares on my ubuntu pc. In the windows pc though, I can now see the "Samba file and print server", but thats as good as it gets; I cannot see the shared folders. Please help. TIA
<Mr_G> FishFace: I didnt get hw disabling the sound wud work?
<studentz> thunkee for now I would like to have some rest. :) bye
<primedeath> "wud" -.-
<simplexio> nimbiotics: does \\yourip\sharename\ work
<rinku_kokiri> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=00345691410160998255&gk=forex
<rinku_kokiri> whaddya think
<rinku_kokiri> er wrong channel
<FishFace> Mr_G: I'll private message you
<tiziazrou> do you think that debian will bee more compatible on sony vaio portable ?
<mkquist> nimbiotics: how did you set up sharing on your linux machine?
<mkquist> nimbiotics: i have shares set up with three computers with no problem, windows and ubuntu
<mkquist> nimbiotics: did you click allow
<mkquist> nimbiotics: sorry, 'guest acount' or are you trying to use your linux account to log in w/windows?
<eagles0513875> quick question guys if i get a netbook can i run the normal ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> or will i run into problems
<FishFace> nimbiotics: Just a a reference to me, did that link work I gave you about changing the Windows permissions?
<share> does somebody know how to change root permissions timeout?
<mkquist> eagles0513875: yes, and thats how I run it, like it better than the netbook version
<eagles0513875> ok
<rinku_kokiri> share sudo visudo
<eagles0513875> only reason im getting a netbook  is to see what all the hypes about as well as have a linux laptop
<mkquist> eagles0513875: running on an eepc and hp 9"
<rinku_kokiri> share add to bottom  Defaults:user_name timestamp_timeout=x  x= minutes
<eagles0513875> mkquist: im looking at getting an eeepc
 * bananafish slaps bananafish around a bit with a large trout
<rinku_kokiri> share  replace user_name with sudoer's username (if you, your username)
<share> rinku_kokiri: thanks
<krunal> what do i do if my batttery indicator is showing wrong
<rinku_kokiri> share ctrl+o saves
<mkquist> eagles0513875: well, I've got an eepc and an hp, I dont know about the 'hype', but it just works with no problems, and quick, for what it is
<eagles0513875> mkquist: that one has win 7 starter on it :-/
<eagles0513875> its quite fast but i get enough of windows on my desktop
<mkquist> eagles0513875: my hp has win 7 on it too.  dual boot
<eagles0513875> and for what im doing i can live with windows just on my desktop
<eagles0513875> mkquist: nice thing is i can live with out seven and stay with ubuntu
<eagles0513875> only need windows for gaming which i have a 500gb dedicated to it and gaming
<mkquist> eagles0513875: usually just run the linux version.  hell, I can even use xp on virtualbox too, still runs fine, kinda funny
<mkquist> eagles0513875: to be able to do all that on a 'netbook'
<eagles0513875> mkquist: ya suprised apple hasnt tried to infiltrate the netbook market
<mkquist> eagles0513875: youll be fine either way
<eagles0513875> thanks :)
<mkquist> eagles0513875: yeah, not sure what thats about... except the dell mini runs osx just find.  So I guess they just decided to let people do that
<mkquist> eagles0513875: for like a third of the price of the air
<blackshell> I'm running ubuntu on my dual boot system,one of my windows drive isn't writable,,how do i change that
<eagles0513875> mkquist: the air imho is a fancy gadget for the CEOS to boast they use a mc
<eagles0513875> mac
<mkquist> eagles0513875: well, it is slick
<eagles0513875> agreed
<primedeath> Blackshell, I had that problem when I first formatted a drive. I went to the drive, right clicked it and went to properties then changed the permissions.
<mkquist> eagles0513875: but it also cost, what, a cool thousand..
<eagles0513875> but imho the size of solid state drives and what you get size wise doesnt justify the cost
<eagles0513875> or the need to spend the money
<mkquist> eagles0513875: so you can get a $200 netbook, load linux and get sooo close
<eagles0513875> im on a 13 inch macbook pro which i got for 1,200 which gets the job done
<eagles0513875> did 2 upgrades on it and it purrs like  a kitten
<primedeath> Lol.
<blackshell> it says the permissions of this drive cant be detected,t says the same for the drive which is writable
<eagles0513875> couldnt have asked for anything better besides more then 2 usb slots
<primedeath> 1,200 for a 13inch computer.
 * primedeath laughs hysterically.
<eagles0513875> primedeath:  all the laptops i have had have been in about this range
<ceaze> hi ALL
<mkquist> primedeath: eagles0513875 or $200 for a 10", gets real close
<eagles0513875> the 999 to 1,200 USD range
<bilalakhtar> !lol | primedeath
<ubottu> primedeath: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<eagles0513875> lol BiDOrD
<eagles0513875> i meant bilalakhtar
<ceaze> Can you tell me some Nice Roms of MAME??
<bilalakhtar> eagles0513875: not funny
<mkquist> primedeath: oh my, you have incurred the wrath of ubottu...
<primedeath> I don't use it on a regular basis. :]
<eagles0513875> i dont either
<bilalakhtar> just a warning
<eagles0513875> ok
<ceaze> Anyone Can you tell me some NICE Game ROMS in MAME??????
 * primedeath rolls his eyes. 
<mkquist> lol?
<kortsi> hi - I just installed 10.04.1 server 64-bit in a QEMU/KVM virtual machine - after installing all updates (kernel 2.6.32-26-server now) I can not get it to start up, last kernel line says "EDD information not available." - after that, it is stuck. has anybody any ideas? the same happens in rescue mode as well
<mkquist> joking...
<primedeath> bilalakhtar must have a script to detect it. Heh.
<mkquist> lolscript
<ceaze> Anyone Can you tell me some NICE Game ROMS in MAME?????
<primedeath> I mean, he came out of nowhere with it.
<mkquist> ceaze: you do know this is an ubuntu channel right?
<mkquist> ceaze: and google def works for ROMS
<eagles0513875> !patience | ceaze
<eagles0513875> kortsi: quite dead in here. i have only started experimenting wiht it on kubuntu. quick question does your cpu support hardware virtualization, that could be the cause of your error
<ubottu> ceaze: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blackshell> I'm running ubuntu on my dual boot system,one of my windows drive isn't writable,,how do i change that?
<blackshell> anyone
<blackshell> please
<ceaze> mkquist, so I am talking about mame installed in ubuntu
<loo0oola> hi , where can i get some sexy themes for ubuntu
<Primedeath> Right click the drive and change permissions?
<mkquist> ceaze: same answer
<Primedeath> I had to do that on a newly formatted NTFS Drive.
<ubuntunoob> how do i send my vsftpd log to another file location? currently I have "vsftpd_log_file=/home/user/desktop/vsftpd.log" and no file shows up in that directory. I looked at files in /var/log/vsftpd.* and there are some, but the last entry was from a few days ago and I have used it since then
<magicjoe> ANYONE! if i just updated to Lucid, and things aren't working like they should....is there a way to simply go back to the way things were before this update messed everything up? PLEASE SAY YES, AND PLEASE HELP ME DO IT
<kortsi> eagles0513875: yes, its one of the newer Opterons which does support hardware virtualization
<ubuntunoob> i tried asking in #vsftpd but it's pretty quiet in there
<ceaze> mkquist, OK, but i still feel some one will have an answer here
<Insurance> @loo0oola Go to gnome-look.org and look for orta. Its a nice theme.
<mkquist> loo0oola: gnomelook.org
<eagles0513875> kortsi: i didnt get any erorr like that mine works fine with the occasional popup error about a device not being attached
<eagles0513875> kortsi: did you try asking in kvm
<kortsi> eagles0513875: earlier line says "powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 623 not supported"
<eagles0513875> let me check something kortsi
<kortsi> eagles0513875: nope, maybe I should go ask them
<kortsi> eagles0513875: the thing is, I had this running so I could install updates and all
<eagles0513875> kortsi: go ask in there they could probably shed some light if its a known bug or otherwise
<kortsi> eagles0513875: all right ill do that, thanks
<Froodle> I'm planning to replace my system with a new one from parts.  Do I have to worry about multi-core processing support?
<magicjoe> i thought updates were a GOOD thing.
<eagles0513875> kortsi: isnt the powernow-k8 a powermanagement feature of amd's
<KB1JWQ> Froodle: Not from the OS standpoint, no.
<mkquist> magicjoe: just my opinion, but I dont like the 'upgrade' path, takes too long and too many issues.  IMHO just easier to install fresh, newer version, backing up, from what I understand is not easy
<kortsi> eagles0513875: yes I guess it is - perhaps there's a way to disable it...
<eagles0513875> kortsi: i wouldnt recommend it
<Rakko> If I install Ubuntu on another hard drive in addition to my current one, and copy the existing /etc over to the new one, should things just work, apart from changing a few disk names in fstab?
<eagles0513875> cuz if your cpu starts over heating then youll get to see things melt
<Some_ux> hi
<magicjoe> mkquist: so there is no "rollback to karmic" script out there, or even an option in synaptic for this? no safeguard from bugs in the update? you update, and its all or nothing?
<mkquist> magicjoe: not that Im aware of
<Primedeath> eagles0513875: CPU's have internal thermal sensors.. Nothing will melt. =-p
<Hex00010> hey guys i got a quick question im running another monitor on my laptop and im using my big monitor ( conencted to my laptop) to browse stuff what is the command to  do so on ubuntu?
<Froodle> KB1JWQ, so I won't have do anything special during installation?
<ubuntunoob> why do I get  "restart: unknown instance:" when trying to 'sudo restart vsftpd'?
<mkquist> magicjoe: really, I've just found it easier to install new and reinstall software
<eagles0513875> Primedeath: i know care to explain what the amd powernow-k8 technology is
<mkquist> magicjoe: saves a lot of headaches
<Hex00010> Do i have to like mount it or something?
<Some_ux> Ubuntu 10.04 server won't boot after install. I get a flashing cursor (no grub). Is that a known issue ?
<eagles0513875> Some_ux: works fine for me after install
<mkquist> magicjoe: lucid is solid
<magicjoe> mkquist: that sounds like the stupidest thing i have ever heard of for an OS update. even a screen resolution change gives you the opportunity to accept or revert before its permanent. in case you change it to a non compatible one!
<ceaze> Anyone knows some good mame roms??
<magicjoe> i just updated to lucid. and it broke my compiz stuff.
<ceaze> That work in ubuntu
<mkquist> magicjoe: not gonna argue that, just found it easier to roll with it and install fresh
<oldschool> does anyone know how to uninstall ubuntu 10.10 from a external hard drive
<Some_ux> I will try to install ubuntu 10.10 server
<Rakko> oldschool: reformat it
<mkquist> magicjoe: I dont trust the 'update' path with ubuntu, never found it to work well
<magicjoe> so id have to start all over, rebuild the cairo-dock from cmake, and then HOPE that my video card can work with it, since its not now,and re-enter all my settings....
<Rakko> ceaze: MAME ROMs should work about the same anywhere
<sgo11> hi, new to ubuntu, switched from opensuse. for ubuntu-desktop, why ubuntu recommends 32bit version? Is 64bit desktop safe to be used? opensuse and other linux recommend 64bit OS now. why ubuntu desktop still recommends 32bit? thanks.
<mkquist> magicjoe: no rebuild cairo dock, just d/l it
<Some_ux> I didn't have so many issues with 8.04, it was steady as a rock.
<rww> sgo11: Yes, it works fine. The website recommends 32-bit so that people who don't know which type of processor they have aren't confused.
<Rakko> I didn't know about that, sgo11, but 64-bit works very well for me
<rww> sgo11: If you know 64-bit works, use 64-bit :)
<Primedeath> rww explained it perfectly.
<magicjoe> is there a POWERPC version of Lucid?
<rww> !ppc | magicjoe
<ubottu> magicjoe: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<KB1JWQ> Froodle: Correct.
<sgo11> rww, Rakko got it. thanks a lot for the reply. I will download 64bit desktop version then.
<mkquist> magicjoe: honestly, I tried the update way once. took hours and broke things.  Just easier to install fresh.  Kind of like reinstalling, but with the new and improved version
<jc> hello,when the terminal shows that no such variable,what should I do?/
<magicjoe> lol
<Rakko> jc: what variable? what are you trying to do?
<ubuntunoob> why do I get  "restart: unknown instance:" when trying to 'sudo restart vsftpd'?
<ceaze> Rakko, ok, but do you know some nice ones??
<magicjoe> mkquist: so if its NOT finding my video card (cant enable visual effects in apperances) how do i know a fresh install will?
<Some_ux> OK, I'm installing from a pendrive (I have no CDROM) and the installer fails because it says no CDROM ? what's up with that ?
<magicjoe> and yeah i asked about p pc and it spit out an auto comment. but i am running karmic p pc now
<oldschool> Rakko how would i do that i have windows xp on my internal hard drive and now that i have ubuntu install on that external hard drive in wont show up on my windows os
<mkquist> magicjoe: might not, but ubuntu seems to improve with each new, at least long term support, release
<Rakko> ceaze: nope, sorry
<mkquist> magicjoe: what gfx are you using?
<magicjoe> mkquist: how do i tell? i am running karmic pow pc
<mkquist> magicjoe: im running ubuntu on four diff computers and it works well for me
<mkquist> magicjoe: ?
<rww> magicjoe: It didn't spit out an auto comment. I told it to tell you about that.
<jc> Rakko, uwind
<Rakko> oldschool: the drive doesn't show up at all in My Computer?
<mkquist> magicjoe: radeon?
<magicjoe> mkquist: yeah, i have it dual boot on this ibook g4, and my desktop. i love linux. not just for the compiz personalization, but that helps me like it
<jc> Rakko, ncdump -v uwind,vwind -p 3 zigzag4.nc
<jc> ncdump: uwind: No such variable
<Some_ux> I mean, the installer loads, shows me the menu (which means it found the Pendrive perfectly well) then it complains that there is not CD ?
<rww> assuming you meant ubottu.
<Rakko> jc: sounds like a problem with either ncdump, or your invocation of it
<mkquist> magicjoe: nvidia seems pretty solid, and come to thing of it, have a little media box uses radeon with no problems...
<oldschool> Rakko no not no more after i install ubuntu on it the external hard drive
<Rakko> !usb drive
<oldschool> yes
<Rakko> that's odd... I don't know how you would do it in windows
<magicjoe> well, my karmic pow pc was doing great, and then i updated to the update manager suggested lucid upgrade....and it worked ok, but now i cannot enable the visual effects, which means, its not recognising my video card, and i have nvidia installed
<Rakko> maybe using control panel->administrator tools->computer management->disk management
<jc> Rakko, i don't think so
<Rakko> Some_ux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Lonniebiz> My laptop's video card won't support me having both a vga and hdmi monitor
<jc> Rakko, probably.I think I should read the manul more times
<Lonniebiz> running at the same time.
<Lonniebiz> I'm running Ubuntu Linux 10.10 64bit.
<Lonniebiz> Have you discovered any solutions as of 11/27/2010?
<FloodBot2> Lonniebiz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntunoob> how do i restart vsftpd without restarting my server?
<Lonniebiz> Anyone know of a usb video card that will work on Ubuntu Linux?
<mkquist> back to watching the boob tube... later all
<booduklee> ---------------/etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<magicjoe> mkquist: thats why i hoped to just be able to roll back. but i guess i will just use my ppc karmic, and start from scratch. can i copy my ./config and /etc directories and paste them in a fresh install, then get the core packages that i had and that all work like it used to? the settings anyway?
<Some_ux> Rakko thanks, will try
<ubuntunoob> i've tried sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart  and I get an error that says use 'sudo restart vsftpd' and i get an error that says "restart: unknown instance"
<rahil> asdf
<bilalakhtar> !language | mkquist
<ubottu> mkquist: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<MrWGW> hey there, are there any kernel updates out for Ubuntu 10.10?   I'm preferrably looking for a patch file
<Guest90601> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<MrWGW> I'm messing around with ksplice and I want to try and do a ksplice-create and ksplice-apply
<MrWGW> for the pure heck ofi t
<ubuntunoob> "you are attempting to invoke a script that has been converted to an upstart job, use restart
<ubuntunoob> how do you restart an 'upstart' job?
<rww> sudo service jobnamehere restart
<ubuntunoob> rww: "restart: unknown instance:
<sl33k_> is lucid upgradable to maverick?
<rww> ubuntunoob: then it's probably not already running.
<bilalakhtar> ubuntunoob: sudo restart JOB
<rww> or you spelled the job name wrong.
<bilalakhtar> service is used for system-v scripts
<rww> sl33k_: generally, yes
<rww> bilalakhtar: nope
<sl33k_> rww: how?
<rww> !upgrade| sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ubuntunoob> sudo restart vsftpd /sudo service vsftpd restart ="restart: unknown instance"
<ubuntunoob> it is running, because I can connect to it
<sl33k_> rww: i have dual boot installed by wubi, will i have any problems?
<bilalakhtar> ubuntunoob: it should be as rww said
<rww> sl33k_: no idea, I haven't upgraded wubi before
<ubuntunoob> vsftpd is running, i can connect to it. but both of those commands yield the same result?
<sl33k_> has anyone upgraded 10.04 to 10.10 copy installed by wubi, does it give any problems?
<sl33k_> what is difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<oldschool> Rakko it there in the disk management but it as unknown partition what would i need to do to fix it and uninstall from here
<Lonniebiz> Any know of USB Video Card that will work in Ubuntu Linux? My internal Laptop's video card won't allow me to have both a vga and hdmi external monitor running at the same time.
<realeyes> hey guys
<realeyes> I'm trying to use repo on 10.10 but it's saying it's not installed.
<realeyes> sudo apt-get install repo doesn't work, either.
<coz_> realeyes,  which repository?
<realeyes> curl http://android.git.kernel.org/repo > ~/bin/repo
<realeyes> repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b froyo ?
<realeyes> I really don't know what I'm doing, to tell the truth.
<Lonniebiz> How do you submit a request for hard ware drivers in Linux?
<realeyes> Those are the commands, not the repos, but... You get the picture, right? :P
<Rakko> oldschool: what do you want to put on the drive? I don't remember exactly how the Windows part works, but you should be able to repartition it or reformat it from there -- if you want to totally replace Ubuntu
<simplexio> realeyes: git init =
<Lonniebiz> DisplayLink makes USB video cards, but Linux doesn't support them.
<realeyes> repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b froyo ?
<Lonniebiz> anyone?
<booduklee> why the ununtu is so popular?
<coz_> realeyes, where did you get this   do you have a web page link?
<booduklee> why the ununtu is so popular?
<jessica_> am i in the right place for wireless atheros help?
<booduklee> why the ununtu is so popular?
<bilalakhtar> !ot | booduklee
<ubottu> booduklee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bilalakhtar> !wifi | jessica_
<ubottu> jessica_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fleckenkorb> looking for help running ubuntu from a usb drive
<realeyes> coz_ http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Compile_CyanogenMod_for_Incredible
<mtm> m
<jessica_> Im looking for help on a ath9k install
<jessica_> I think I have it ...but I dont know how to see if the card is on
<fleckenkorb> looking for help running ubuntu from a usb drive on an asus ee
<coz_> realeyes,  and is it the partner repository that is not downloading?
<realeyes> it says repo isn't a valid command
<Quan-Time> ok.. ubuntu 10.04 23bit, asus laptop with gbit eth0.  I normally only use my wifi, but sometimes when i want to transfer big files (5gb) to and from my file server, i plug a cable in.  sometimes i get ~35mb/s which is about this hdd's max in this laptop, but sometimes it ONLY connects @ 10mb/s (10/100, not gbit), WHY is that.. its TOTALLY annoying.. ideas ?
<_jesse_> fleckenkorb: did you run into an issue?
<coz_> realeyes,  and you are following each line of commands   one at a time  with copy paste..yes?
<realeyes> Yes.
<realeyes> Maybe I should reboot?
<fleckenkorb> it won't boot from the usb
<booduklee> ----
<DtatchD> I was helping someone install ubuntu and they selected show me how to boot off of cd and it began installation. Where does that install to?
<_jesse_> fleckenkorb: you might need to change a setting in your BIOS then
<fleckenkorb> did that
<_jesse_> does it attempt to boot the USB and doesn't?
<_jesse_> or does it just skip it?
<fleckenkorb> seems to skip it
<_jesse_> fleckenkorb: and it's definitely at the front of the boot order? that seems strange
<realeyes> you need a bootloader on the USB
<fleckenkorb> bootloader?
<_jesse_> fleckenkorb: how did you create the USB image?
<fleckenkorb> download
<booduklee> why I can't send messges?
<FappyJones> how do you get to your BIOS setting using Win7, im the one DtatchD was tying to help
<_jesse_> fleckenkorb: lol and then what?
<booduklee> sorry?
<_jesse_> fleckenkorb: if you're on Ubuntu already just use the Strt-up Disk Creator; if you're on Windows checkout http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<fleckenkorb> usb creator thing....
<_jesse_> ah alright
<ubuXubu> turn on computer tap approprate f key Flappyjones
<FappyJones> i tried spamming f12 nothing happend
<FappyJones> it just went to windows
<ubuXubu> what type of computer
<coz_> realeyes,  well you could try that   but in all honesty  I am not going to attemtp this ...I am not even sure what it's for at this point
<FappyJones> Asus
<realeyes> lol
<realeyes> alright thx
<coz_> realeyes,  but if you followed that tutorial ..line by line..then it may be  that the sever for that repository is down
<ubuXubu> i haveasus its f9 flappyjones
<john38> weirdest thing my Lan port wasnt working thanksgiving night is that a malfunctioning lan port???
<FappyJones> Asus UX series laptop
<coz_> realeyes,  you may have to contact the creator of that how to for that
<FappyJones> ok thanks ubuXubu
<FappyJones> i'll give that a try
<ubuXubu> mine is g73
<rpin42> ubuntu can't find disk on dual-boot. Can I just install another distro or will I lose the other OS. Using Trisquel card at mo to recover data and/or reinstall
<realeyes> coz_ thx alot, mind if i ask what you do on computers?
<ubuXubu> asus will tell u if need be
<FappyJones> ok imma try f9 now
<ubuXubu> kk
<oldschool> i just want to delete uninstall ubuntu and just keet useing it like befor as a storage hard drive
<rpin42> it was after last update for 10.04 on Dell 9300
<john38> weirdest thing my Lan port wasnt working thanksgiving night is that a malfunctioning lan port???
<DtatchD> The show me how to boot of cd option puts kernel and grub where by default?
<rpin42> ok. I'm jst going to try it
<oldschool> Rakko i just want to delete uninstall ubuntu and just keet useing it like befor as a storage hard drive on my windows xp
<sl33k_> what is the size of update when updating to 10.10?
<sl33k_> from 10.04?
<sl33k_> i am on 512k connection
<simplexio> oldschool: fdisk /dev/something , and delete partiotion , done
<Lonniebiz> Thanks for all the help, you mutes!
<fleckenkorb> thanks jesse!
<simplexio> oldschool: and removeing grub from start if its on you mbr. use fix_mbr (fixmbr)? in windows. no signs of buntu or grub in system
<Quan-Time> sl33k_: i up'd to 10.10 x64, i reinstalled back to 10.04 32bit..
<Quan-Time> not worth it imo, too many issues whcih i cbf'd workin out.. 10.04 "works", so unless you have  a NEED to go up, be very wary..
<realeyes> coz_ amazingly, I got it to work.
<realeyes> Well see if it keeps working, though.
<coz_> realeyes,  very cool  what did you do?
<Kunalagon> where I can find kernel .config file?
<realeyes> I just did various 'repo and 'init commands and read the errors, input the commands on the page in a different order and exchanged the git.address.git in various ways.
<oldschool> simplexio am in the windows xp os disk management and when i right click on that hrad drive it has a option to delete partition would this work
<llutz_> Kunalagon: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Aeronius> I'm back! OK, when following the mount USB instructions in community Ubuntu Documentation, I got an error" mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error - try dmesg | tail or so ... when doing the command: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<sl33k_> Quan-Time: thanks, was going for the update, now i will not
<realeyes> Aeronius: Sounds wicked.
<Aeronius> dmesg | tail gave me some stuff, but no help
<Kunalagon> llutz_: thanks
<Aeronius> I can copy and paste if you like
<Aeronius> [  852.779919] FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors
<Aeronius> [  852.779925] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb1.
<realeyes> pastebin.org plz
<realeyes> pastie.org too
<Altheas> Hello, is there anyone who could help me solve why ubuntu 10.04 wont install and just be stuck at loading? I already did md5sum and i did memory check and they both checked out and i have a Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz processor
<Aeronius> should I try to reformat it?
<fishscene>  Aeronius: What filesystem is on the drive? HFS+?
<realeyes> define 'stuck at loading'
<Aeronius> I'm glad I backed it up, FAT 32 is reported by fdisk
<realeyes> it takes a LONG time to install
<Altheas> it just stays at loading screen
<Altheas> doesn't move
<frank__> very good
<realeyes> hm
<realeyes> brb!
<Aeronius> http://pastie.org/1327636
<fishscene> Aeronius: I had that problem when my HFS+ partition had a bad superblock. The only way to fix it was to install hfsprog(?) and check the disk for errors
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<Aeronius> http://pastie.org/1327638
<kosaidpo> icant open up url's in hotot any idea why
<Aeronius> It's just a thumbdrive
<Aeronius> I backed it up before deleting the contents, (yay) should I just try to reformat it?
<Aeronius> I was wanting to make an install disk out of it, but it's only 1 GB
<Aeronius> the USB install creation utility gave me problems because it was too small, then unetbootin wouldn't see it, and ubuntu wouldn't mount it
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: 1 GiB should be more than enough.
<Aeronius> for unetbootin, yes
<S0lder> Really?
<Aeronius> but I need to fix it somehow
<S0lder> I always thought that you should double the size of the iso
<Aeronius> and all of my eggs are in one basket so to speak
<theforwhat> I need to restart to zero my linux , but i lost the cd , I wanna know if it got a other way to do
<fishscene> theforwhat: You can re-download the iso and burn a CD.
<Jordan_U> S0lder: No, it uses files from the iso (the iso file itself if you set it up with grub2) so it's always going to be 700 meg or under.
<Aeronius> Jordan_U: you know the USB Startup Disk Creator in System>Administration
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: Yes.
<Aeronius> it saw it, but said it was too small
<Aeronius> so I downloaded unetbootin
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: It may not have had enough free space. Did you have any files on the flash drive already?
<fishscene> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download 2GB free space on the USB installer
<Aeronius> deleted them with ctrl-A and Delete button
<Aeronius> so I guess I'll just reformat it with gparted?
<guest__> hello
<Aeronius> maybe that will fix the problems so it can mount. Or maybe it's too old and degenerated to be useful anymore. I didn't use it a whole lot, but it's a little old
<Aeronius> so, gparted reformat?
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: Worth a try, yes.
<Aeronius> I'm going to do it
<daniel> i need help getting my line-in audio to play through my speakers/headphones
<Aeronius> Gparted reports all operations successfully completed, in details, format /dev/sdb1 as fat32 00:00:01 check
<Aeronius> 1 second seems too fast
<Aeronius> but it is just a gig
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: It's also small enough that all of the changes can be cached in RAM, then written out to disk while you're doing other things.
<Aeronius> anyways, what do I do to see if it mounts, just uplug it?
<Aeronius> unplug and replug it?
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external/
<Aeronius> oh cool, it's automounted
<Aeronius> USB startup creator must have borked it?
<Aeronius> anyways, now for unetbootin
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: Because of the aformentioned delayed write you don't want to unplug the flash drive right after writing to it (even with gparted) without "ejecting" it (which does more than just unmounting does) or at least running "sync".
<Aeronius> damn it, the error message popped up again!
<Aeronius> You must first mount the USB drive /dev/sdb1 to a mountpoint. Most distributions will do this automatically after you remove and reinsert the USB drive.
<Aeronius> I didn't unplug it, it was automounted, so I went ahead and did unetbootin
<Aeronius> [ 1822.583941] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<swimb> the 'rename' file in nautilus has changed in 10.10, any way to make it like it was in 9.10? now it selects the filename and extension to be renamed instead of just the filename
<Aeronius> what does that mean?
<Aeronius> what is ipw2200?
<xiong> swimb, I know what you mean. That's the kind of change I don't like. I suppose you tried prefs.
<swimb> i didnt :)
<swimb> yes it was so nice the way it was
<swimb> oh, nautilus prefs? yep i checked
<xiong> Aeronius, Did this happen more than once?
<Besogon> good morning everybody! I have a question with Gnome Do. After I've made an alias to gnome-terminal then in time of next using of Gnome Do the alias isn't saved.
<Aeronius> this happened slightly differently earlier, the drive wasn't mounted, so I selected the partition (carefully) after pointing unetbootin at the proper ISO and it gave a similar error. I just got unetbootin from the repos
<Aeronius> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: I think you're going to have problems if you try to make a bootable 10.10 USB with unetbootin or USB creator from 9.10. (though those problems would be completely unrelated to your current problem though).
<Aeronius> ipw2200 seems to be my wireless firmware, would seem unrelated
<HAX0R> test
<rww> Test failed. (A)bort, (R)etry, (C)ontinue?
<Aeronius> lol
<HAX0R> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<Aeronius> so any suggestions?
<Altheas> ok so i need help installing 10.04 i tried everything for some reason it just gets stuck at loading screen and does nothing
<Dr_Willis> Altheas:  whas your video card/chipset?
<miklos> hi all
<Altheas> Nvidia Geforce 9800 GX2
<Dr_Willis> Altheas:  try the 'nomodeset' option.
<Altheas> tried that
<Dr_Willis> Altheas:  or try the alt-installer cd. then you Might need to use the console to install the nvidia-current drivers befor gettting X starting.
<Altheas> ohhh ok i'll try that what is the command line?
<Aeronius> Dr_Willis: have you been logging?  Would you check out my issue?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Altheas> ohhh ok i'll try that thanks man
<Altheas> ohh wait
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  for my 4 nvidia systems. I have to use the nomodeset, or alt-isntaller and then get the nvidia drivers going.
<Aeronius> lol, wrong name
<Altheas> how do i boot up without a GUI on?
<Dr_Willis> or tell it to use the nv driver/disable that neovu driver. or  dosable plymouth
<Dr_Willis> Altheas:  the 'text' option can disable gdm/plymouth at boot time
<Jordan_U> Altheas: Temproarily or permanently?
<tallis> hello ... does anybody have any experience with thin-clients and network boot?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | tallis
<ubottu> tallis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Altheas> ahhh ok
<HAX0R> ok, u get the 10.04 iso, make sure it is not corrupted, burn it to a disk, boot from said disk, if it gets stuck on loading screen try waiting 20-30 mins then retry, works 4 me
<HAX0R> thats how u install 10.04
<Dr_Willis> HAX0R:  i just tell it the 'nomodeset' option for my nvidia systems. and they normally work for me.. i cant imagine why waiting 20 min would do anything.
<nick> Hey Im having a problem getting wifi work on my ubuntu netbook version if someone could help me
<HAX0R> get appropriate wifi drivers, plug in wifi or use builtin, then go to wifi find network, put in key (if needed) then connect
<sbryant31> I have the package I need, but when I install the dependencies (manually) from the "pool" folder on my startup drive, I get an error
<Aeronius> YAY UNetbootin's Working!
<Aeronius> I tried it a second time after waiting a while
<Aeronius> it's working on the largest file now /casper/filesystem/squashfs
<calamity> heya
<john38> can somebody help i get this error when compiling driver make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic'
<john38> make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2
<Aeronius> when it's done, how do I check for integrity?
<Aeronius> md5sum?
<pksadiq> Aeronius: still not fed up? it's almost a quarter day ;)
<calamity> I had an old dapper cd lying around, installed it on an old ibm laptop, but I'm having weird messages come up on bootup, ld-static link fail.
<calamity> it also takes about five, ten minutes longer than it should...
<john38> Can somebody help??
<Aeronius> Dr_Willis: if you're reading up on me, you can probably stop!
<Aeronius> yay! the rest of the files!!!
<Aeronius> installing bootloader
<Aeronius> ... wait...
<Aeronius> now it wants to reboot my computer, why?
<john38> can somebody help me with a pastebin problem
<calamity> john38, state the issue.
<Aeronius> Well, that's so I can boot from USB, but this stick is for my comp that's coming in the mail next week, so I just exit, I suppose...
<k3y> anyone wanna help me with bridging?
<Aeronius> But how do I check my usb drive for errors now?
<john38> calamity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/536975/
<Aeronius> md5?
<calamity> john, I just mean that asking if someone can help isn't gonna work...
<calamity> say "this is my problem, can you help?"
<calamity> :)
<john38> im trying to install compile driver but i get errors
<john38> obviously its too big to paste here
<Aeronius> now I'm doing md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -vi 'OK$'
<Aeronius> I suppose if it works, the drive should work, right?
<magicjoe> JORDANU: HEY!!!
<magicjoe> jordanu: how was your holiday? good i hope. can you help me with the last step of what we were working on?
<john38> Can somebody help me with a compile issue??
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Could you remind me what exactly we were working on? :)
<Dr_Willis> john38:  state the issue. see who can help.
<bucknasty> We all know that we shouldn't use root (e.g. dont start nginx with root) but how to install/start it with low privileges? Is there a basic linux article about security/root stuff..?
<john38> Dr_Willis, i just did
<kortsi> running on AMD Opteron K8 I try running "modprobe powernow-k8" but nothing appears in lsmod, and nothing in dmesg. modprobe gives a warning about "All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe/bonding, it will be ignored in a future release"
<bucknasty> because I want to start nginx but I dont know how its the right way
<magicjoe> JordanU: i had a broken wubi install. i backed up root.disk, and reinstalled wubi. you were going to tell me how to mount the images and copy the working /boot/ to the backed up root.disk
<john38> Error in installing driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/536975/ need help??
<Dr_Willis> magicjoe:  You can mount the root.disk i think via the loopback feature of the mount command.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Are you booted into the working wubi system now?
<Dr_Willis> magicjoe:  similer to how one would do it for an ISO file.
<magicjoe> JordanU: no i am on my laptop. but the desktop with wubi is right here. don't i need to boot to my live cd for that though? or do you want me in wubi?
<john38> Error in installing driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/536975/ need help??
<IrishWristwatch> does anyone know if changing the cipher on openssh is possible
<IrishWristwatch> I want to use 3des instead of aes or whatever it's using
<greenIT> i can't install eclipse... i used the debian-ppa (didn't read debian), then i removed it and now it says that it can't install eclipse because there have to be older versions of some packages... can some1 help me?
<magicjoe> JordanU: if you don't want to take the time, i understand. if you do, my offer to pay you still stands. if its just not a good time, let me know anytime that works for you, and i can work with that. really, this is important to me.
<calamity> john38, look, like this: "I had [this error] when I installed [this driver]"
<john38> calamity, but i get numerous errors
<greenIT> is there an eclipse-repo with the latest eclipse-version for ubuntu?
<calamity> so list some of them.
<magicjoe> JordanU: my email is 1980j.andres@gmail.com in case you lost it. even if you could email me some detailed instructions on this process, i would be happy! and i am a man of my word, i will pay you.
<calamity> bloody pigeons...
<greenIT> calamity: did u write that to john or to me?
<xiong> What will happen if I install two different versions of Glib?
<IrishWristwatch> Can anybody help me with my OpenSSH-related question?
<calamity> greenIT, to john
<_jesse_> bucknasty: sudo /etc/init.d/nginx start to start nginx
<greenIT> calamity: ok
<greenIT> irishwristwatch, what is ur question?
<IrishWristwatch> Is it possible to manually set the encryption type to something like 3DES.
<john38> I have this error[http://paste.ubuntu.com/536975/] when installing LAN[r8168-8.012.00] driver
<IrishWristwatch> I'm kind of confused on how that all works.
<IrishWristwatch> OpenSSH supports 3DES, Blowfish, AES
<IrishWristwatch> But, I can't find anything in the man pages on how to set it for a certain cipher.
<john38> for god sakes can anybody take a look at my pastebin
<llutz_> IrishWristwatch: man ssh (-cipher)   man sshd_config (cipher option)
<IrishWristwatch> ok
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Let's see if we can fix this in the next 20 minutes. If not then noon PST tomorrow would be a good time to continue.
<llutz_> IrishWristwatch: man ssh (-c cipher_spec)   sry
<FishFace> john: I did. And I have no idea. But you are not alone. There is some guy who pasted a script to fix that, but it might be dated
<magicjoe> JordanU:works for me. whatever is most convenient for you
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Either a LiveCD or the wubi install will work. If you boot into wubi there's one less thing to mount so it's slightly easier :)
<john38> FishFace, do i need to install anything from repo
<ikus060> Hi All, I've been experiencing some latency lately. It's seams to be related to Xorg using all the cpu soon are something happen on the screen. Is there problem is well known ? Graphic card : nvidia
<ikus060> Thanks in advance
<john38> FishFace, sudo apt-get ??
<magicjoe> JordanU: ok, and for reference, my backed up root.disk is now in the folder with the new one but named .bak
<IrishWristwatch> Thanks llutz_ , I'll check those pages out.
<magicjoe> JordanU: booting to wubi installation now
<ylmf> hello
<HAX0R> r u on live cd of ylmfos
<FishFace> john38: No idea. But you could look at this lengthy post and see how others might have got it working - http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168
<ylmf> Can you speak chinese
<HAX0R> no
<ylmf> ....
<llutz_> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<HAX0R> do u know how to use english version of ylmf os
<ylmf> I like ylmf os
<greenIT> is there an eclipse-repo with the latest eclipse for ubuntu?
<HAX0R> sweet dude
<HAX0R> i got live cd
<greenIT> !eclipse
<ylmf> china ylmf os
<ylmf> ubuntu10.5
<HAX0R> just pick first option then select english, to use in english
<EpicFialGuy> ive a problem with gnome
<IrishWristwatch> iirc ylmf is just ubuntu with a windows xp skin?
<HAX0R> no
<magicjoe> JordanU: also so you know, i ran the same wubi-installer as before, not the newest one, in hopes of best compatibility
<IrishWristwatch> ah, ok then.
<EpicFialGuy> all window borders are gone
<Jp> how do i install this in 10.04> http://macpablodesigns.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/enable-personal-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<EpicFialGuy> i cannot manage window locations
<EpicFialGuy> and i cannot type when the cursor is outside an active window
<EpicFialGuy> gnome-window-properties is not working
<HAX0R> ylmf is better,uses different options, looks better, and is just plain awesome
<nicofs> My pidgin is v2.7.3 -installed via Synaptic- but has problems authenticating (MSN). I am told that this should be solved in v2.7.7 (current version). How do I upgrade, if the upgrade is not yet in Synaptic?
<EpicFialGuy> purging /.gnome2/ of files did nothing
<EpicFialGuy> nicofs: apt-get ?
<ylmf> What is your version?
<IrishWristwatch> nicofs, I've been having that same problem as well
<Jp> how do i enable personal file sharing for bluetooth?
<bucknasty> _jesse_: starting nginx is not the problem, but with low privileges (security reasons)
<IrishWristwatch> Since yesterday, my pidgin has been giving me cert errors
<magicjoe> JordanU: loaded wubi terminal open, as root.
<IrishWristwatch> I thought it might've been someone trying to do a man in the middle attack
<nicofs> EpicFialGuy: apt-get update; then apt-get upgrade ? not working.
<ylmf> I have ubuntu 9.0
<fishscene> Irish, for MSN?
<IrishWristwatch> so I havn't logged in
<IrishWristwatch> yes
<ylmf> I have ubuntu 9.0
<HAX0R> in ubuntu, how do you use root
<IrishWristwatch> fishman_, yes.
<fishscene> I just fired up pidgin today for the first time in months and I got that message.
<Jordan_U> !root | HAX0R
<ubottu> HAX0R: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FishFace> nicofs: You have to manage your MSN certificates manually 'they say'. Join #pidgin and see the topic
<john38> FishFace, i am using 2.6.32-25 which source and headers do i need
<IrishWristwatch> Yeah
<IrishWristwatch> I think microsoft might've switched something up.
<_jesse_> bucknasty: hmm? People warn against making the webserver run as the root user, you need to use sudo to start it up though
<ylmf> aha
<_jesse_> bucknasty: it will run under it's own user though
<FishFace> john38: I can't help you because I don't know enough about it.
<Jp> how do i enable personal file sharing for bluetooth ubuntu 10.04
<john38> FishFace, ok
<Jp> ?
<HAX0R> i kno, but in debian, u can set root password
<IrishWristwatch> Never run a webserver as root, because of exploits
<_jesse_> ^ right
<nicofs> FishFace: "we released Pidgin 2.7.7 with what we believe to be a complete fix to the problem." why not install that?
<Aeronius> *ahem* if I run md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -vi 'OK$' and it returns to the command line without saying anything, does that mean the USB drive is good?
<Jordan_U> HAX0R: We don't support having a root password set.
<ulancie> salam semua heuheuheu
<nucleus> someone more then me that have problems with the reppos? when i reload in synaptic a reppo is broken.... i have tried with other sources to... ?
<EpicFialGuy> anyone help?
<ylmf> what is your system?
<HAX0R> but how do u change root password in ubuntu 10.04
<Jordan_U> HAX0R: Why do you think you need to set a root password?
<ylmf> what is your system?
<IrishWristwatch> HAX0R, in ubuntu we use sudo instead of a root account
<ulancie> can any peolple help me
<EpicFialGuy> ubuntu 10.10
<FishFace> nicofs: Well, because it was kind of fixed. Did you check this? - http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/MSNCertIssue
<IrishWristwatch> sudo <command> runs the command as root
<HAX0R> but CAN you change the root password
<IrishWristwatch> yes you can
<glebihan> !ask | ulancie
<ubottu> ulancie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IrishWristwatch> but it's not recommended
<HAX0R> how
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Flannel> HAX0R: Sure, but there's no useful reason to.
<IrishWristwatch> passwd root
<IrishWristwatch> er
<IrishWristwatch> sudo passwd root
<FloodBot2> IrishWristwatch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> HAX0R: What are you hoping to accomplish when you set the root password?
<ylmf> what systemyou are using?
<ylmf> what system you are using?
<nicofs> FishFace: that's where I got the quote from...
<IrishWristwatch> HAX0R, then you do passwd -u root to unlock
<IrishWristwatch> but please don't do this if you don't have to
<_jesse_> ylmf: can you stop asking that please?
<magicjoe> JordanU: how do i pastebin the contents of the directory?
<Jp> how do i enable personal file sharing for bluetooth under ubuntu 10.10?
<glebihan> nucleus: what error message are you getting ?
<EpicFialGuy> my gnome has no window borders, please help
<ylmf> OK
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: It's not a directory, it's a single file.
<HAX0R> but why is changing root password unrecommended if u change it to sumthing good
<_jesse_> HAX0R: because there's no need to have one at all
<Flannel> HAX0R: Because there's no benefits to having it set, and at least one downside.
<magicjoe> JordanU: the first one is http://pastebin.com/UX5JBVMK
<nucleus> glebihan: this "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<nucleus> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release "
<Aeronius> *YesOrNo* if I run md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -vi 'OK$' and it returns to the command line without saying anything, does that mean the USB drive is good?
<EpicFialGuy> my gnome has no window borders, please help
<FishFace> nicofs: All I know is that a bunch of people come in that channel and get it fixed. Usually from that link. I don't have MSN so I can't tell you either way.
<glebihan> nucleus: run "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver kerver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys DB141E2302FDF932" then "sudo apt-get update"
<nucleus> glebihan: alright, thx!
<magicjoe> JordanU: i cat the file, and piped to pastebin, hope it was right. http://pastebin.com/wZpJsR6F
<nicofs> FishFace: my problem is rather why I can't have the latest version of pidgin...
<glebihan> nucleus: you're welcome
<_jesse_> Aeronius: yes that means the md5sum didn't find any errors given that file
<EpicFialGuy> my gnome has no window borders, please help
<john38> FishFace, one question if a nic fails one day but works the next day is that hardware issue
<FishFace> john38: Yep. Laptop maybe? Is the light lit up?
<FishFace> john38: Or on your router/modem? Lit up?
<john38> FishFace, its working today link light is orange activity is yellow
<john38> FishFace, pc
<buzain> glebihan: what do I do if apt-get gives a Hash Sum mismatch?
<FishFace> nicofs: What happens when you go to the pidgin.im site and install as they say?
<glebihan> buzain: what is the exact error message ?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: sudo mount -o loop /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk.bak /mnt/
<FishFace> john38: Could be a bad cable also. Guessing.
<EpicFialGuy> why won't anyone at least try to help me? there's one bum over at #gnome that tried
<Jordan_U> !patience | EpicFialGuy
<ubottu> EpicFialGuy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicofs> FishFace: what kind of installation? that certificate thing or installing from scratch?
<magicjoe> JordanU:done
<john38> FishFace, i just want to know if it will fail again or do i need to get nic replaced
<KB1JWQ> EpicFialGuy: Try restarting the metacity service.
<IrishWristwatch> EpicFialGuy, are you using compiz or metacity
<EpicFialGuy> compiz i suppose, let me check my synaptic
<nicofs> FishFace: never mind. just found out...
<IrishWristwatch> that happened to me once before as well
<FishFace> nicofs: Yep - http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<IrishWristwatch> I can't remember how I fixed it though
<IrishWristwatch> I'll try to remember
<Dr_Willis> EpicFialGuy:  no borders = compiz or metacity crashed.. restart one or both of them. Try 'fusion-icon' tool to automatcally restart them iof they crash a log.
<EpicFialGuy> both are installed
<Dr_Willis> EpicFialGuy:  alt-f2  -> 'metacity --replace'
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: sudo mv /mnt/boot/ /mnt/boot-bak2; sudo cp -r /boot/ /mnt/
<Aeronius> _jesse_: thank you!!!
<EpicFialGuy> i'll do what dr willis says, brb
<magicjoe> JordanU: DONE
<nicofs> FishFace: just by chance, do you know why pidgin is shipped with - but not updated in ubuntu?
<FishFace> john: If your system sees the card ok, then its probably not that, as long as it is enabled. Or a bad cable. But for a few bucks I might try a new or even used card. Don't know why that particular driver is such a problem.
<IrishWristwatch> pidgin isn't shopped with ubuntu anymore is it?
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  6 mo release cycle. everything eveutually gets out of date. If you want latest - try the PPA's
<Dr_Willis> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu3.2 (maverick), package size 536 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<FishFace> nicofs: They just went through 2 or 3 changes in the last month because of MSN and ICQ problems. So its not updated that often.
<IrishWristwatch> I thought they switched to empathy
<Dr_Willis> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 834 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<rww> IrishWristwatch: it's not installed by default. it's still in the repositories.
<doc|home> empathy is a bit crap
<IrishWristwatch> There is a 3rd party repo for pidgin as well
<EpicFialGuy> DR WILLIS I LOVE YOU
<songer> EpicFialGuy: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<IrishWristwatch> if you want to the latest builds I guess.
<rww> hrm
<Dr_Willis> EpicFialGuy:  that was such a faq. It gets asked in here probelry 4x a day..
<rww> TEST MESSAGE PLEASE IGNORE
<songer> rww: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<nicofs> FishFace: I know - but they had to in order for pidgin to work... I guess to inexperianced or new users it is an inconveniance that it wasn't updated automatically...
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: sudo umount /mnt/; sudo mv /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk.new; sudo mv /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk.bak /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<rww> songer: Turn that script off, please.
<IrishWristwatch> good job Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> EpicFialGuy:  if compiz keeps crashing you can install/run 'fusion-icon' it will auto-restart it
<magicjoe> JordanU: DONE!
<FishFace> nicofs: I know what you mean. But if Pidgin had a problem with its ICQ or whatever and someone 'just' installed Ubuntu, then there wouldn't be enough time gap for the fix. So yeah, it needs watching.
<buzain> glebihan: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/source/Source.bz2: Hash Sum mismatch
<EpicFialGuy> gentlemen, one more question
<IrishWristwatch> pidgin is much better than empathy
<EpicFialGuy> do you know a way to apply "no special text rendering" rule to every app?
<nicofs> FishFace: I think it's rather that ICQ has a problem with pidgin^^ but thanks for your help anyway. much appreciated.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Try rebooting into wubi again. If you're really lucky you'll boot into the old wubi install. I expect there to be further problems to deal with, but I do think there's a good chance it will at least boot now,
<EpicFialGuy> because i just love the crisp font used in pre-vista windoses
<FishFace> nicofs: Yeah. They keep changing stuff. Your welcome.
<magicjoe> JordanU: im guessing that was the end of that . yeah reboot now. ok trying it!
<EpicFialGuy> i nearly achieved it in my ubuntu, but it's not globally applied
<IrishWristwatch> EpicFialGuy, define "no special text rendering"?
<gorski> why this is a nonsolution problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/441835 although downgrading udisks helps?
<glebihan> buzain: try switching to the main server instead of the US one
<EpicFialGuy> IrishWristwatch: by default all text in ubuntu is rounded, as if it was anti-aliased
<IrishWristwatch> if you go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts you can change some system fonts there EpicFialGuy
<EpicFialGuy> IrishWristwatch: I turned on monochromatic rendering there
<EpicFialGuy> IrishWristwatch: I want to apply it globally
<Aeronius> *query* is there are simple way of testing a USB thumb drive for integrity?
<EpicFialGuy> some apps refuse to use this setting
<EpicFialGuy> like winamp, tor, firefox...
<st> EpicFialGuy, use .fonts.conf
<Merlin_> hello?
<buzain> glebihan: how do you do that on a server using CLI? manually editing sources.list?
<magicjoe> JordanU: /etc/apparmor/initramfs: 27: /sbin/apparmor_parser: not found Mount of root filesystem failed A mainenance shell will now be started CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and reboot the system Give root password for maintenance (or type Control-D to continue)
<Merlin_> anyone home that can help me with my first ever installation of Ubuntu?
<glebihan> buzain: yes I guess that's the solution (never used server edition, so not sure if there's any tool to do that another way)
<nicofs> in a shell script (bash), how do I make a loop that runs until a certain keystroke?
<ChaoRhi> !bash | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<buzain> glebihan: thanks for your help anyways
<glebihan> buzain: you're welcome
<ChaoRhi> nicofs ... wait, that didn't work right
<Merlin_> anyone?
<IrishWristwatch> lol
<IrishWristwatch> Merlin_,
<IrishWristwatch> What are you installing it on, and which version of Ubuntu?
<Merlin_> the newest version on my old Dell computer? 4550?
<IrishWristwatch> If it's a windows computer do you plan on keeping the windows partition?
<Merlin_> no
<EpicFialGuy> ive another gnome related problem ;_;
<Merlin_> i dont think so, the windows is all messed up and my friend said I would like Ubuntu
<Aeronius> *query* is there are simple way of testing a USB thumb drive for integrity?
<magicjoe> JordanU: so maybe try you at noon tomorrow?
<EpicFialGuy> when i want to go to my user folder via gnome bar, it tried to open my folder with gedit and not nautilus
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes.
<IrishWristwatch> Merlin_, I suggest googling to see if other people have installed ubuntu on that same computer and if they encountered any problems
<IrishWristwatch> Then either test Ubuntu with a LiveCD, or just install it
<IrishWristwatch> it's pretty straight forward
<Merlin_> thanks Irish... there has to be a way
<magicjoe> JordanU: ok. thanks for givin it a go.
<IrishWristwatch> on the same computer model*
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You're welcome.
<Merlin_> I did a memory test, I finally got the Ubuntu screen to come up, but nothing after that..... the screen just takes forever
<IrishWristwatch> Merlin_, if your computer is too slow for the LiveCD, I suggest you try the alternate installer
<magicjoe> JordanU: i can always rename the .disk files in windows, and have the new install to work off of worst case scenario. but if you are up for it tomorrow, ill try to find you.
<Merlin_> alternate installer?
<FishFace> Aeronius: I know you have been working on this for hours. But how about you try booting with a live CD and then put the USB drive in. This should resolve any problems with your current OS you might have. Which I doubt you have any IMO.
<FishFace> Aeronius: I mean current problems with the USB drive
<IrishWristwatch> Merlin_, the alternate installer is the "text-based" installer
<Merlin_> hmm
<IrishWristwatch> which uses less system resources
<Merlin_> gotta figure out how to do that
<IrishWristwatch> it's useful for installs on older machines
<IrishWristwatch> eh, just download the alternate cd .iso and burn it
<Merlin_> Im going to come back in mIRC and research and talk to you some more
<IrishWristwatch> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<IrishWristwatch> There is the link.
<wissem> hi all
<kermit> how do i upgrade certain packages but stay in 10.4LTS ?
<st> kermit, add repositories from maverick
<wissem> i m having a problem with fsck , i can not boot my karmic anymore !
<Aeronius> FishFace: I think I have a usable thumbdrive, I don't really have a good live cd anyways, but I just want to make sure before I call it done. I'm waiting for my new laptop to come in the mail
<wissem> in rescue mode i get this message : "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16."
<FishFace> Aeronius: I figure that you should have got it by now since you tried so many things. Maybe the drive is a POS and its time to toss it :)
<wissem> any help .
<benpowers23> help!!!
<Aeronius> is the right thing to do to unmount it, and run fsck on it? I think it works because the md5sums checked out
<Aeronius> I just want to be doubly sure
<wissem> i m on a live cd
<wissem> i did sudo fsck -y /dev/sda6
<wissem> no error
<wissem> while sudo fsck -y /dev/sda7 comes up with a error(it s the swap partition !)
<Niks> Hi everyone..
<FishFace> Aeronius: Yeah. Unmount it if you can. I don't know where you are at with it at this point and there are others who might be able to direct you further. OR - Format it in a windows machine :)
<benpowers23> i tried to kubuntu and have pretty much screwed my ubuntu os i want to do a clean install, but im having trouble
<Niks> I am stuck during the installation ...
<benpowers23> anyone help?
<Aeronius> FishFace: I told you I think it works, but I just want to run fsck to be sure
<Niks> ubuntu 10.10 through a USB disk..
<Niks> Please help..
<Aeronius> I did the md5sums on it, no errors
<Aeronius> what's the right syntax for fsck?
<Niks> I am stuck in the installation.. cant go back.. please help...!!
<IrishWristwatch> Niks, what's up
<FishFace> Niks: If you explain where you are stuck and maybe more details, someone might help.
<FishFace> Aeronius: I dunno. But these guys do - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458770
<Niks> FishFace: While installing.. a dialog comes which asks for username, name, etc details.. and below there is a bar which shows how much has the installation completed.. the thing is the "forward" button is dead.. !!!
<rww> Niks: change the upper case letters in the username to lower case
<xuekan> FloodBot2: can open proxy users enter here?
<rww> xuekan: no
<Niks> rww: Yes it has worked..!! Thanks a ton..
<Niks> rww: I would have never figured this out..
<Aeronius> it says use the fsck -f switch to force a check? Does that go like this: fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<FishFace> Niks: 2 things. Are you sure you filled out all of what was asked? I never saw the forward button be stuck or grayed out. And also, can you see ALL of the screen? Something not visable?
<rww> Niks: Yeah, it should tell you. It's a bug :(
<FishFace> rww: Good one :)
<xuekan> rww:oh,thanks.
<Aeronius> ok, gonna run it with -V and -v switches too
<IrishWristwatch> rww, is that a pretty common bug?
<st> linux usernames are case-sensitive except when they are uppercase
<Aeronius> would someone look at this and opine if they think I have a problem? http://pastie.org/1327740
<thewanderer1> guys, when I install a new kernel, /var/run/reboot-required is created. when does it get removed, and by what?
<astropirate_> <thewanderer1>, lol after rebooting
<thewanderer1> yes, but what removes it? it doesn't just disappear, does it?
<llutz_> thewanderer1:  grep -ri reboot-required /etc/*
<rww> IrishWristwatch: The installer one? Yeah. Comes up a handful of times a day.
<magicjoe> OK i need help with somethng easy. i found a radeon driver i think i need. it was a tar.gz. i extracted it. it says to run ./configure then make then make install. well the ./configure worked great.....now make errors. what am i doing wrong. im a noob to this
<singularity_> greetings
<rww> heh
<Moreliini> magicjoe: what are the errors?
<magicjoe> no target specified
<magicjoe> Moreliini: i cd to the directory and then did ./configure. but when i type make, it says no target specified. im in the folder!
<Moreliini> magicjoe: Is there a Makefile in there?
<incandenza> thewanderer1: /var/run is a temporary filesystem (note how it's mounted), so it gets completely reset on reboot
<magicjoe> Moreliini: there are 2 a .am and a .in
<thewanderer1> incandenza: here it's not temporary, I can't see it in `mount`
<magicjoe> Moreliini: i got the tar.gz from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/1:6.13.0-1ubuntu5
<incandenza> thewanderer1: there might be a script that clears it on boot, then.  not sure
<Moreliini> magicjoe: and the configure script said it was successful
<magicjoe> Moreliini: ah no. it did a bunch of stuff, but now it says requirements not met. no package xorg-server no package fontproto
<incandenza> thewanderer1: in any case, those are temporary files (like pids of running processes) that aren't meant to persist across boots
<thewanderer1> okay, I see. I'll look around the init scripts, thanks
<Aeronius> would someone look at this and opine if they think I have a problem? http://pastie.org/1327740
<magicjoe> Moreliini: so what does that mean for me? look for those packages in synaptic? or do they need to be in this folder? am i supposed to be in the root of the unzipped file, or in the /src folder?
<thewanderer1> yup, the file gets removed by /lib/init/bootclean.sh as called by mountnfs-bootclean.sh, heh :P
<Moreliini> magicjoe: You'll run make in the root where the Makefile is, not src. Apt-get the dependencies
<Moreliini> magicjoe: You should not need to copy anything else over into the project dir
<magicjoe> Moreliini: sudo apt-get install xorg-server says couldn't find package!
<Aeronius> *MayIGetJustASecondOfYourTime* would someone look at this and opine if they think I have a problem? I am a bit troubled.  http://pastie.org/1327740
<Moreliini> magicjoe: xserver-xorg-dev should include whatever you might need
<kuru> I'm on karmic and want to know how I can get the i686 compiled version of mysql-server-5.1 ?
<shachaf> What's the standard program people use when they want to run a virtual machine nowadays?
<Moreliini> shachaf: VirtualBox
<Guest877> vmware
<llutz_> kvm
<SIngularity9001> greetings
<n3rV3> Virtualbox shachaf easy to use minimal configuration
<n3rV3> and its free as of now
<suprengr> [cardboard box.. eveen more so]  ;)
<shachaf> n3rV3: I'd prefer "works well" to "easy to use minimal configuration". :-)
<SIngularity9001> VMware player
<SIngularity9001> currently using it , and its free
<shachaf> And it's only free if you don't want RDP/USB support, it looks like.
<r_a_f> how to send file between 2 ubuntu laptops via wifi?
<SIngularity9001> its works well..and barely has to configure.
<magicjoe> Moreliini: ok, got past that part, but still not complete in the ./configure. need xf86driproto any idea where to get that? apt-get install says not found
<n3rV3> r_a_f, scp
<r_a_f> n3rV3: THANKS ;)
<Moreliini> apt-cache search xf86driproto
<Moreliini> magicjoe: apt-cache search xf86driproto
<SIngularity9001> its not true ..
<SIngularity9001> i have it for free , and yet i have usb support and  RDP
<llutz_> SIngularity9001: depends on your definition of "free"
<llutz_> SIngularity9001: the puel-version is cost-free but not free software
<root_>  any one here know about plug ins  of  Ubuntu
<bazhang> root_, plugins?
<root_>  yup
<bazhang> root_, perhaps you mean kernel modules
<root_> yup
<bazhang> root_, please clarify
<SIngularity9001> dosent matter ..
<Moreliini> what's it called when you drop a line from a boat and motor slowly?
<bazhang> Moreliini, offtopic
<Moreliini> bazhang: trolling
<rww> Moreliini: no, seriously, it is. Try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<magicjoe> Moreliini: ok so if i did that successfully, and the make ran, but then i get a bunch of errors on make install......does that mean this driver is not for me?
<bazhang> Moreliini, trawling actually, but still offtopic
<rww> oh.
<rww> I see what you did there :(
<bucknasty> I accidentally deleted pictures from my sd card. I used ddrescue to copy everything. Now I have a output file which is 15GB big. How can I extract the files now?
<llutz_> bucknasty: try photorec
<Moreliini> magicjoe: you ran make and it succeeded?
<bucknasty> and if there are videos too?
<llutz_> bucknasty: it recovery various filetypes, not only picturefiles
<llutz_> recovers
<Aeronius> *help?* would someone look at this and opine if they think I have a problem? I am a bit troubled.  http://pastie.org/1327740
<magicjoe> Moreliini: nope make did NOT succeed. sorry. a bunch of struct radeon_dri has no member named....depthBits.....etcetera
<bucknasty> and you think it is able to open the "output" file? because I just have this file now
<shashwatpns> how do i upgrade from alternate cd?
<llutz_> bucknasty: its an image-file, read photorecs man-page for options
<magicjoe> radeon_accel.lo error 1
<bucknasty> llutz_ I downloaded it and tried to open the output file, but its not working
<magicjoe> brb cigarette........stress!
<Moreliini> magicjoe: me too, when you return let me know what you're trying to do
<magicjoe> Moreliini: well, since updating through update manager to lucid, my video card is not working. im powerpc
<magicjoe> Moreliini: was all working perfect before this update!
<thevishy> how to use python in ubuntu ? does it have a a default IDE or should I install one
<ElNota> thevishy: Type in terminal 'python'
<Aeronius> *help* would someone look at this and opine if they think I have a problem? I am a bit troubled. I ran fsck on my thumbdrive, here's the output:  http://pastie.org/1327740
<Aeronius> thevishy: install IDLE
<thevishy> ok I will try both thanks
<Aeronius> typing python in the command line just gets you the python prompt
<thevishy> yes I need a gui , IDLE would be a good choice
<Aeronius> If you want an IDE, IDLE is made for Python, (get it, Eric Idle?)
<Yautja_cetanu> I'm setting up a web server. I'm thinking of putting /home /var and /etc in seperate partitions to /
<Yautja_cetanu> Is that a good idea?
<Yautja_cetanu> (I've heard there is no problem with /home and /var but is it worth putting /etc in a seperate partition?)
<Aeronius> if you're just learning, you should probably start with the latest version too, the default Python in Ubuntu is 2 (to my knowledge), which isn't compatible with the latest, 3
<palacios> hola
<Moreliini> thevishy: if you don't need 3x nothing compares to ipython
<thevishy> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Yautja_cetanu> hmmmm ok I can't put /etc in a seperate folder
<nicofs> !es | palacios
<ubottu> palacios: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: Did you unplug the thumb drive without ejecting it or running "sync"?
<Aeronius> Haven't unplugged it
<Aeronius> I did the rightclick unmount
<Aeronius> then I scanned it
<thevishy> Have not heard of ipython , is it an advance interactive shell for python ?
<Aeronius> did you look at the pastie?
<Moreliini> thevishy: yes, I use it for development testing
<thevishy> Python 2.7 is the latest no ? And ubuntu has 2.6 which looks ifne
<thevishy> Right , will have a look at ipython to , thanks
<Aeronius> python 3.1 is out already
<thevishy> Oh , didn't know that !
<Aeronius> http://www.python.org/
<Aeronius> 2 and 3 aren't compatible, if you're just learning, learn 3
<Aeronius> or work on converting the code in books usually 2, to 3...
<thevishy> i am reading from beginning python book  -2002 edition
<Moreliini> thevishy: good for beginning: http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/python-osmosis/id317462382
<thevishy> thanks
<Moreliini> np
<Aeronius> then convert, or use the documentation online
<Aeronius> http://wiki.python.org/moin/Python2orPython3
<nit-wit> Aeronius, did hyou get the thumb loadedand your work done
<Aeronius> thevishy: http://docs.python.org/py3k/tutorial/index.html It's like an online Python manual/book, completely up to date
<Aeronius> nit-wit: yes, and the md5 hash checked out
<Aeronius> but I ran fsck just to be sure, and I don't know if the output is bad or not
<nit-wit> Aeronius, cool it was hard to tell what was going on
<Aeronius>  here's the output:  http://pastie.org/1327740
<Aeronius> want to look at it, and opine?
<nicofs> I need a good and simple editor with syntax highlighting (preferably including bash) for shell scripting... any suggestions?
<void_pointer> vim
<Silicone> hi to all... what i need to write else... rhythmbox-client --play.... what to write just to play a specified file... not just open rythmbox?
<Aeronius> void_pointer:  he said simple
<void_pointer> how is vim not simple?
<thevishy> thanks Aeronius  will check that book
<void_pointer> slight learning curve
<Aeronius> nico, gedit is standard
<void_pointer> is all
<void_pointer> ah, I forgot I answered this in #ubuntu. Apologies
<Aeronius> nit-wit: I figure it must be good if the md5's are all right, but I have these lingering doubts
<Aeronius> and I'm really obsessive compulsive about some things...
<void_pointer> On a side note, I've never met anyone who has learned to use vim and regretted it. Especially when you are adminning through SSH. Stallman out
<nicofs> Let me rephrase... I need a good and simple GUI editor (not in terminal) with syntax highlighting (preferably including bash) for shell scripting... any suggestions? in Windows I used ConText...
<Aeronius> void_pointer: cute
<sara2010> hi
<sara2010> any one help me
<sara2010> i m using 9.4
<sara2010> when i m going to configure network
<sara2010> i m not able to add gateway ip
<void_pointer> route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xx
<void_pointer> sorry, again I forgot this is GUI-land
<sara2010> void_pointer  so what to do now ? u can not help me !
<bilalakhtar> sara2010: juts a sec, I will help
<sara2010> thanks
<bilalakhtar> sara2010: Is it for a wired or wireless connection?
<sara2010> wired
<void_pointer> sara2010 I did. Open a console window and type "sudo add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx" where "xxx.xxx.xxx" is the IP of your gateway
<void_pointer> if that works, you can then make the change persistant
<bilalakhtar> sara2010: Click 'Edit connection' in the Network icon drop-down menu, then select 'Auto eth0' in the window and click Edit
<Aeronius> nicofs: sorry, I thought gedit would have bash highlighting, Scite probably does, but it's probably not enabled by default
<bilalakhtar> sara2010: after that, go to ipv4 settings and change the drop-down to Manual
<bilalakhtar> then click add, enter settings then apply
<void_pointer> or you could point and click like a windows refugee. It's up to you - 10 seconds or 2 minutes
<Aeronius> VIM is the only one that comes up on the first two google pages, really, (and a notepad 2, but I don't know if it's linux compatible or how good it is)
<void_pointer> nicofs out of interest, why not vim?
<bilalakhtar> void_pointer: For Windows refugees, its best to tell the GUI way
<sara2010> bilal i did that
<void_pointer> you can use vim like a "GUI" editor
<void_pointer> gvim
<bilalakhtar> sara2010: But why doesn't it work then?
<void_pointer> it has all the syntax highlighting you need
<bilalakhtar> sara2010: please be a bit more specific about problems
<sara2010> bilal
<sara2010> i m giving gw ip
<sara2010> when i m going to apply it become 0.0.0.0
<bilalakhtar> sara2010: Double click in the entry in that column to open the text field again
<sara2010> bilal please tell me any command to enter gateway
<sara2010> i have try alot gui
<void_pointer> sara2010 I told you
<void_pointer> you refused to listen
<bilalakhtar> sara2010: listen to void_pointer then
<sara2010> okay
<sara2010> void_pointer
<sara2010> i m listening you now
<void_pointer> lol
<sasori2501> hey all, anyone know how to get 10.10 + 1215n wireless to work??
<void_pointer> sara2010 open a terminal window. Type "sudo route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx" where xxx.xxx.xxx is the IP of your gateway
<ElijahsFriend> 'God bless america'
<void_pointer> sara2010 then type "sudo route"
<ElijahsFriend> I hear this call in all circles. Military, Political, Financial and even Churches. But I say America bless God first. Make him proud to be an American then yes he will bless you as a nation. In your coming and in your going, in your dealings and in your negotiations yes I dare say even in your prosperity. But it is not a one way street. Should God reward us for our misdeeds, our greed and...
<ElijahsFriend> ...our lack of mercy. We push our power around like a bully rather than a benefactor. I say let us show God what we want from him and not the other way around because we neither obey nor follow the lead we just goad that he favors us. Now let me show you when he blesses other nations so that you can see what you missed. As far as one nation under God you can kiss my ass. - Elijah
<FloodBot4> ElijahsFriend: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sara2010> you means sudo route add default gw 10.1.1.1
<ElijahsFriend> bite me
<void_pointer> sara2010 yes, if 10.1.1.1 is your gateway
<r_a_f> ello
<alex88> hi guys, i've this problem, my controller is not supported by actual kernel. i've a patch given me by the sata kernel developer that should work.. how can i compile a kernel and apply to a live cd to let me install it?
<_raven_> firefox: "iced tea web browser plugin" installed but not available - what to do?
<sara2010> also i want give
<sara2010> ip
<sara2010> and
<Keshi> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 10.10 on a MacBook Pro 7.1 in single user mode. Thhhhhhhhhhhhhh8y7yyyyyyyyyy7777777777888888888888888888jiiiyyhnnb\]
<sara2010> netmask
<FloodBot4> sara2010: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicofs> void_pointer: don't like doing things in a terminal...
<Keshi> Sorry about that :).
<void_pointer> nicofs yet you want to bash script ...
<void_pointer> sara2010 then "sudo route add default gw 10.1.1.1 255.255.255.0"
<tyrnis> irc.otaku-irc.fr
<tyrnis> oups
<nicofs> void_pointer: yep... do one script to never mess in a terminal again^^
<void_pointer> nicofs anyway, like I said, you can use gvim
<void_pointer> it'll save you from that nasty foundation of linux, the console
<nicofs> void_pointer: installed gedit... it does highlight bash, so I'm happy...
<serenity> hi
<void_pointer> nicofs if you plan on using Linux in any depth and think you'll avoid the console, you might want to think again :)
<sara2010> void_pointer  .. there is error came  no such device
<serenity> i upgraded to 10.10. Before firefox was working fine. Now it says "Firefox is already running, but is not responding." But there is no process from firefox.
<void_pointer> sara2010 well now we are getting somewhere
<Keshi> Hello. The network card in my computer keeps on dropping in and out on Ubuntu 10.10 installed on a MacBook Pro 10.10.
<Keshi> Any idea how to it?
<void_pointer> sara2010 are you sure you typed the command exactly as i wrote it?
<void_pointer> sara2010 including the "gw"?
<nicofs> void_pointer: I don't want to completely avoid the console... but I use a graphical frontend on my linux. I just want to use that where possible...
<sara2010> void_pointer  i m  sure ...  but before i  type without netmast
<sara2010> that command work!
<sara2010> now with netmask its not working
<void_pointer> of course it did
<void_pointer> sara2010 well, you can exclude the netmask
<void_pointer> sara2010 or try a netmask of "255.255.0.0"
<valer> how can i install apps on iphone using ubuntu?
<valer>  /msg NickServ identify
<Aeronius> nicofs: you're welcome!
<void_pointer> Aeronius it's so distressing when they don't thank you, isn't it?
<erUSUL> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<void_pointer> Aeronius I'll thank you on his behalf
<void_pointer> Aeronius thank you.
<nicofs> Aeronius: sorry for not thanking... I needed to suddenly shift to the kitchen to prepare breakfast... that somehow distracted me...
<Aeronius> lol, gee thank you, and thanks for Gnu too
<sara2010> void_pointer ... its same no such device
<Aeronius> nicofs: don't worry about it
<tkmmc> nicofs：it's  the  morning?
<void_pointer> sara2010 well, first, are you sure that's the IP of your gateway?
<void_pointer> tkmmc if you ever have time you should look into how the earth rotates on its axis. It'll help you to understand how it can be morning in one place, and evening in another
<void_pointer> radical, I know
<deena> Hi
<deena> need to install serious sam 11 in ubuntu 10.10
<deena> any idea how to
<erUSUL> !wine | deena
<ubottu> deena: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<amanthakur> deena, use wine
<sara2010> void_pointer .. yes i m sure ..  my server gateway ip is 10.1.1.1
<sara2010> i m giving ip 10.1.1.5
<sara2010> netmask is 255.255.255
<sara2010> netmask is 255.255.255.0
<sara2010> getway ping reply is working
<snow_ru> is there  a bot here ?
<snow_ru> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<snow_ru> hi ubottu how are you ?
<snow_ru> guys,  is there any bot for Yahoo chat ?
<Zol> What's the difference between a desktop environment and a window manager?
<Gnea> snow_ru: not for ubuntu
<amanthakur> sara2010, your ip is of class A so its netmask should be 255.0.0.0 not that one you have.
<Matthew__> hi. http://pastebin.com/5KkM2B03 is there something wrong with the way I am setting the permissions pls?
<Gnea> Zol: A window manager manages window attriutes, while a desktop manager handles desktop attriutes
<paperchaser> anyone want to explain how i use/install a tar ball?
<amanthakur> Zol, google that this channel is for troubleshooting problem not learning theories.
<V1ntage> hey, I'm about to install a hosting server on Ubuntu (with varnish, memcache, etc) Is it actually recommended to use the 64bit version of the OS?
<Merlin_> Does anyone know of a version of linux I can run on an old computer with only 256 RAM? Ubuntu doesnt seem to be working
<L10n> paperchaser: have you used goodgle?
<Gnea> amanthakur: we do some learning theory on a volunteer basis now and then.
<Dr_Willis> Merlin_:  lubuntu, puppy linux, google for 'mini' disrtos perhaps.
<erUSUL> paperchaser: a tar ball is alike a zip file. how to install it depends on what is inside it.
<FishFace> Merlin_: Puppy Linux will be good
<L10n> Merlin_: try debian
<paperchaser> ha lion, i just figured that some one here would be smart enough
<Dr_Willis> Merlin_:  theres bodhi  that just came out. its a minimal ubuntu also.
<amanthakur> paperchaser, untar tar balls. cd in to the folder then ./configure followed by make and make install
<Dr_Willis> Merlin_:  i would say try Lubuntu first
<L10n> paperchaser: im certain most of us are
<Aeronius> V1ntage: yes, 64 is espcially recommended for server
<L10n> amanthakur: that's probably a decent answer but wont help him...
<paperchaser> thanks anathakur
<sebastia> chan time
<Merlin_> I already screwed up two discs trying to burn ubuntu
<V1ntage> Aeronius: allright, thanks, just wanted to make sure (been using 32bit up till now)
<erUSUL> Merlin_: puppy linux? dsl? slitaz ?
<Berklib> hey everyone
<Zol> Gnea: Thanks!
<amanthakur> Gnea, hmm but thats not a one line theory...:P
<paperchaser> hey lion thank im just a nube
<Jordan_U> alex88: No USB flash drives?
<Berklib> I have linux but this question isnt really linux related
<Dr_Willis> Merlin_:   you could try 'tiny core linux' also.
<Aeronius> V1ntage: they've also recently removed their warning away from the 64 desktop too
<L10n> paperchaser: well you should man tar to not be a noob ;)
<paperchaser> im trying
<L10n> np
<erUSUL> paperchaser: what are you trying to install ?
<paperchaser> cgiproxy
<Berklib> hey guys , I have linux but this question isnt really linux related
<guampa> Dr_Willis: tinycore is too small, more for 16Mb (imho)
<Jordan_U> !ot | Berklib
<ubottu> Berklib: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> amanthakur: where does it say it has to be? :P
<Dr_Willis> guampa:  install what you want. :)
<bonheurd> bj
<guampa> oh thx! i will
<V1ntage> Aeronius: oh, nice :) will check that later on
<Merlin_> my computer is so messed up I cant even google things properly because of adware/malware etc. so annoying
<amanthakur> paperchaser, well actually that depends on the type of tar balls also you have. Whether you have your tar compressed with bzip2 or gzip. accordingly you use the switches. Go for man pages of tar as L10n said.
<gogeta> Merlin_: must be windows
<Merlin_> yeah it is
<Merlin_> I want to switch, it's an old machine I just want to keep it running until I can get a new computer
<Aeronius> Merlin_: I found that imgburn worked really well for me when I was exiting Windows
<Matthew__> yeah i'd suggest imgburn too
<Tuplad> could anyone point me in the right direction about this ? I have Ubuntu and winxp. I'd like to use winxp through virtualbox on linux, how is that possible ?
<void_pointer> er, why not get really radical and reinstall?
<Merlin_> imgburn?
<paperchaser> alright
<Aeronius> And puppy Linux should work if you had XP on it
<erUSUL> Tuplad: /join #vbox ?
<Merlin_> cant reinstall windows cuz I dont have my disc anymore
<Tuplad> erUSUL: :D thanks!
<void_pointer> you better get busy installing ubuntu then
<Merlin_> (its 320am here, where are all you people?)
<V1ntage> hmm, don't want to talk against Ubuntu, but if you want lightweight and have a lot of time you can always try slackware or gentoo
<L10n> Merlin_: seattle; you must be close
<void_pointer> V1ntage he's a novice. He doesn't want slack or gentoo
<Tuplad> V1ntage: lightweight yes, a lot of time: no
<Aeronius> Tuplad: I do this, it's easy, install ubuntu, install VB OSE, The GUI is a piece of cake to use
<Merlin_> Vancouver Canadian version
<gogeta> Merlin_: you can alwyas try a linux live cd and a antivires for linux
<V1ntage> void_pointer: Tuplad: good point :)
<L10n> Merlin_: Go Nucks!?
<void_pointer> :)
<Aeronius> Merlin_: what version on windows do you run now?
<Matthew__> won't xfce do for Merlin_ ? i ran it on a 128mb
<void_pointer> windows ME?
<Merlin_> Nucks!!!
<L10n> :D
<Merlin_> I run Windows XP
<V1ntage> what about xubuntu these days?
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu has gotten very well done. and is lighter then xubuntu.
<Aeronius> Merlin_: did you see what I said about puppy? and I understand xubuntu is just as big as ubuntu nowadays...
<amanthakur> Tuplad, you can get a virtualbox from the repos in ubuntu. Or you can download the *.deb file from the www.virtualbox.org
<Dr_Willis> Its not actually an official variant i think however.
<Tuplad> Aeronius: can't figure it out
<gogeta> Merlin_: using a av for linux is ment to clean out windows systems
<Merlin_> I looked at puppy
<Dr_Willis> Puppy linux - is a rather odd linux in many ways. :) it is good to get the work done however.
<Aeronius> Tuplad: what can't you figure, where are you at?
<Merlin_> gogeta? pardon?
<Tuplad> Aeronius: I have VBox, but can't figure out how to start WinXP (which is already installed).
<gogeta> Merlin_: you said your windows is infected
<Merlin_> yeah it is
<Merlin_> how does everyone type in red?
<amanthakur> Tuplad, whats the big deal in starting a an OS which is already installed...:)
<FishFace> If anyone has the Weather Report applet on their tool bar can you let me know what the original radar map link is?
<Aeronius> Tuplad: you have two choices, 1) easy, long, but probably best: install a fresh version of windows on a virtual drive
<gogeta> Merlin_: you have limited ram?
<Jordan_U> If you use someon's nickname in your message it shows up highlighted in their client. Merlin_
<Tuplad> amanthakur: too lazy(?) to reboot each time I want to check movies on my xbox...
<Merlin_> I have 256 RAM
<FishFace> OH wait....its regional. Never mind. Or NYC area if you have it.
<Tuplad> amanthakur: need to run TVersity so that my xbox can see the server
<alex88> Jordan_U, yes i have
<Tuplad> Aeronius: they just told me at the #vbox channel that it's not advised to do that, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows I guess I'll just reboot <_<
<Merlin_> honestly I just want a fresh install of something so I can just go back to basics
<alex88> oh..so with saved data i can change kernel
<amanthakur> Tuplad, i m talking about the installed machine in vbox not dual boot....:)
<Aeronius> 2) use some kind of utility to ghost your installed partition into a virtual drive and run that
<JusticeZero> Hi, can someone help me troubleshoot a router?
<alex88> Jordan_U, then with chroot also to installed machine right?
<Jordan_U> alex88: Yes.
<Aeronius> is 2) what you were advised against?
<amanthakur> Tuplad, you said you have installed winXP in vbox
<gogeta> Merlin_: http://www.avg.com/ie-en/avg-rescue-cd
<alex88> Jordan_U, thank you very much )L:
<guampa> Tuplad: it can be done, you create a virtal disk from an existing partition that's all
<Merlin_> my AVG isnt even working right
<Jordan_U> alex88: You're welcome.
<sebastia> wat is diferences of latest version Ubuntu on Jaunty
<JusticeZero> It works, but sluggishly and intermittently (as in it gives a lot of 'can't connect to server' on firefox in bursts)
<Aeronius> Tuplad: it's a bad idea to use an existing partition
<Tuplad> amanthakur: I didn't say that, I said winxp is already installed and I'd like to run it through winxp
<gogeta> Merlin_: or you can use a live cd or instaled linux system to install avg
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, whats the problem
<Tuplad> Aeronius: ghosting sounds nice.
<gogeta> Merlin_: and scan the windows systemm
<guampa> Aeronius: explain why if you will, i haven't had any probs
<Tuplad> amanthakur: run it through vbox I mean
<JusticeZero> I have internet.. but it's slow, and web surfing gives a lot of "Can't find server" errors.
<Tuplad> Aeronius: they advised me against using an existing partition
<V1ntage> Merlin_: whatever you do, if you haven't planned or done it already, backup your hard disk before installing a new OS
<Aeronius> guampa: I'm talking from my own experience, an older version of Windows has a lot of installs and uninstalls clogging up the registry, and the possibility of malware
<JusticeZero> Connecting direct to modem solves it instantly (but we have several computers so that isn't a solution)
<Yautja_Cetanu> Could anyone help me with Remote Desktop Preferences? It says computers are only reachable to me using localhost rather then my IP address?
<amanthakur> Tuplad, what you actually wanna do? Do you want to install linux in vbox? or vice-versa?
<guampa> Aeronius: so? it runs as guest, no interaction with the host or other guests unless you provide it
<Merlin_> everything I need has been backed up for a month
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've got some problems with gnome panels. I had 3 panels, one up and 2 bottom. I set autohide on the upper one of the bottoms and gnome stucked. I can't even click or something... I've tried to delete ~/.nautilus folder and restart X, but didn't help. What to try next?
<Aeronius> Tuplad: so you get a fresh install, you use linux primarily, so you aren't as exposed to malware
<JusticeZero> Resetting the router seems to help somewhat for a bit, we think? but that could be a perception thing.
<gogeta> Merlin_: then you can just format the system remove any sort of infection heh
<Aeronius> Tuplad: and you use Windows in high performance mode without needing antiviruses and stuff like that clogging up your resources
<Aeronius> just for what you need it to do
<Merlin_> gogeta, thats the problem, I cant get a sytem that will run
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | Atlantic777
<ubottu> Atlantic777: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Tuplad> amanthakur: at this moment, I always dual boot. I either choose ubuntu or windows. Windows is for running adobe software and sharing movies for my xbox. I'd like to be able to start windows without rebooting. So the same partition that is on my hdd now, I would like to run!
<gogeta> Merlin_: linux cd?
<Merlin_> I have tried Ubuntu a bunch of times that doesnt work
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, do you get constant replies when you ping your router?
<JusticeZero> How would I check?
<gogeta> Merlin_: that avg link i gave you is a ive cd
<Tuplad> Aeronius: good thinking... guess I'll have to reinstall it again then ;(
<Merlin_> ok I will check
<Aeronius> Tuplad: good luck, it's for the best really
<guampa> haha unbelievable
<gogeta> Merlin_: at 256mb the ubuntu live cd works but ir crawls
<Yautja_Cetanu> Can someone help me with remote desktop?
<gogeta> Merlin_: you probly thought it was locked up
<Aeronius> If you have 256 MB, use Puppy
<L10n> JusticeZero: use the ping command
<gogeta> Yautja_Cetanu: yea team viewer nice and simple works threw firewalls
<Aeronius> or DSL
<JusticeZero> I have the terminal up, but not familiar with ping or networks enough to know the syntax.
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, ping your router. and notice time
<Merlin_> what crawls? Ubuntu seemed totally locked up
<Aeronius> I preferred puppy
<spizti> Hi. Tried adding this repository -- https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa -- but I get a "404 Not found" when trying to load it. Should it work ?
<Yautja_Cetanu> gogeta: I think I had it working but I selected "configure network to automatically accept connections" and now it doesn't work
<gogeta> Merlin_: yea 256mb xubuntu and lubuntu works on that ammount of ram
<L10n> man ping JusticeZero
<L10n> or just type ping [ipaddress]
<V1ntage> brb
<Tuplad> Aeronius: thanks!
<Aeronius> gogeta: that's what I said
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, ping 192.168.1.1 in case your router ip is this one
<Merlin_> geez now I have to learn how to down install something else
<gogeta> Yautja_Cetanu: http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<Aeronius> Tuplad: you're welcome, glad to be of service
<Merlin_> at least I know how to get around my BIOS really fast
<gogeta> Yautja_Cetanu: nice being its totaly cross platform
<L10n> JusticeZero: i'm not sure how useful the data will be from ping for you.
<Yautja_Cetanu> gogeta: ok its sorted
<JusticeZero> Ranges from .630ms to almost .900 ms
<gogeta> Yautja_Cetanu: thers a relly good nativ linux vnc that so fast it works in real time but i forgot the name
<JusticeZero> yeah I don't know. It feels like the router is constipated or something in a way. *shrug*
<gogeta> Merlin_: heh
<blaze1024> Merlin: If your computer will boot from a flashdrive you could try Unetbooten to make a bootable flashdrive it will automaticy downlaod many distros
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, it seems that locally your connection is fine. There may be the problems with the externel wirings or your DNS.
<L10n> try a different router; also try upgrade the firmware
<Merlin_> I have no flashdrive
<gogeta> Merlin_: well if your gonna whipe all data
<Merlin_> and I am running out of CDs
<JusticeZero> What would be the next tests?
<Merlin_> hmm?
<gogeta> Merlin_: use a rw
<Merlin_> i dont have one at the moment
<Merlin_> I can probably get one tomorrow though
<JusticeZero> As mentioned, if the router is taken out and computer connected direct to modem, the internet runs perfectly and blazingly fast.
<Merlin_> I have kind of gave up for today I just need a new plan for tomorrow
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, next test would be pinging your DNS.
<Merlin_> hey Happy US Turkey Day to some of you
<gogeta> Merlin_: you need a distro that will install?
<Merlin_> yes
<gogeta> Merlin_: are they starting up?
<JusticeZero> How do I find that?
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, tell me your network setup
<gogeta> Merlin_: ot at least trying
<gogeta> or
<Merlin_> Ubuntu would start and then just hhhhhhhaaaaaannnnnggggg there
<L10n> you local DNS is certain to be the router. which uses your ISPs DNS servers
<gogeta> Merlin_: lack of ram
<L10n> IMO pinging the DNS server will do nothing
<gogeta> Merlin_: you try puppy
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, i mean how many routers and modem you have in between your machine and your ISP
<gogeta> Merlin_: but with 256mb ram many live cds whont work
<Merlin_> so then what do I do?
<JusticeZero> I'm one of two computers connected by cable to a Netgear WGR614 router to a modem using DSL (phone line).
<lapion> Anyone know if there is a utility to update ubuntu in a sandbox ( update not upgrade)
<gogeta> Merlin_: lucid puppt xbuntu and lubuntu all run on les then 256mb as well as the ubuntu alt installer
<gogeta> puppy
<gogeta> Merlin_: lucid puppy is puppy using ubuntu packages
<Merlin_> I burned the wrong alt installer for ubundu
<gogeta> Merlin_: heh
<Merlin_> just killed 2 discs
<paperchaser> could anyone suggest any beginners help rooms?
<Merlin_> hold on lets see what I have left
<gogeta> Merlin_: well if you wana go ubuntu i suggest lubuntu
<JusticeZero> It's a wireless router, password secured, the password is a long string and i'm in an apartment complex with lots of other wireless networks that appear when I turn my laptop on.
<gogeta> Merlin_: http://lubuntu.net/
<mahsa_> salam bar doostan
<Guest1046> hi, why my ubuntu is lagging ?
<Guest1046> my pc with good performance
<gogeta> Merlin_: its based off lxde and needs less ram to still be fast
<mahsa_> man tarifetoono ziad 6enidam avalinbaram hast ke oomadam inja
<scotsguy> irc.abstract-irc.net
<scotsguy> aaaaaaaaa
<mahsa_> komakam mikonin
<Guest1046> i have 3gb of ram
<L10n> Merlin_: tryi the business card iso from debian
<gogeta> Merlin_: 196mb for live cd
<L10n> it's only 40 mb in size and should be fine
<gogeta> Merlin_: dso you got enough ram
<Merlin_> could I put the AVG thing and the Linux on teh same disc?
<Syria> Hi there, The system is showing me an error and asking me to update while there are no updates available. http://www.freeuploadimages.org/images/hcq594bm7ih9u13lt95.png
<kabal> i lost my gnome bar(up), what i should to do to take back ?
<gogeta> Merlin_: well if your gonna install a distro you can install avg on that distro later
<gogeta> Merlin_: dont need 2 disk
<Merlin_> I mean on the SAME DISC
<gogeta> Merlin_: probly not
<Syria> kabal right click on the another bar and choose new panel
<gogeta> Merlin_: not enough space
<Merlin_> so whats the vote? lubuntu? puppy? whats my choices again?
<gogeta> Merlin_: but you whont need to
<Guest47971> moo
<JusticeZero> Merlin: I don't know that the usual install disk has much spare room. In any case cd's are cheap..
<mahsa_> could you help me?
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, it seems thats may be you have lesser bandwidth and more clients to the connection
<kabal> syria i want back ma old bar, your help is new panel
<Merlin_> I can get a CD RW down the street if need be
<gogeta> Merlin_: well lubuntu will work for you
<L10n> Merlin_: use the debian install, it will be lighter than ubuntu and more familar than puppy
<gogeta> Merlin_: assuming you whant a full distro
<Syria> kabal Sorry i don't know how to recover the old panel.
<Guest47971> hi
<L10n> mahsa_: just ask your question. unless i missed it...
<gogeta> L10n: lbuntu is a light ubuntu  veyr fast
<JusticeZero> We should only have two computers connected right now. and as noted, the 'i don't have to be faster than the bear' principle would make it seem unlikely i've got anyone else using the connection.
<mahsa_> I have aproblm with uploading my files
<samfisher> how can I fill a usb thumbdrive with random data?
<Guest47971> syria
<Merlin_> all I wanna be able to do is use firefox, download some TV to catch up, and my burned copy of Photoshop
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, I have been reported this kind of problem by many people who are using wifi's because of excessiv traffic in their network.
<gogeta> Merlin_: well lubuntu uses chrome by desfult ut you can install firefix
<JusticeZero> Meaning?
<Syria> Guest47971 Yes?
<Merlin_> thats fine
<L10n> gogeta: bet it's not lighter than debian; but it will work
<Guest47971> hi
<Merlin_> and why use debian?
<Aeronius> Merlin_: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/puppy-linux-50-%E2%80%9Clucid-puppy%E2%80%9D-released
<gogeta> L10n: debain still uses gnome so yea its lighter
<Guest47971> syria
<kabal> whos got skill to gaming on ubuntu ?
<L10n> gogeta: you fail. debian uses gnome if you install gnome
<mahsa_> thanks
<Merlin_> i have a desktop, does that make a difference?
<mahsa_> but I have problem
<Guest47971> thanks
<Syria> Guest47971: yes dude????
<gogeta> Merlin_: naa lubuntu only comes in desktop
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, same as you said some1 might be using your internet connection without your concern. He/she might know your router password.
<Whacka> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my netbook, but the installer locks up while it's starting
<gogeta> Merlin_: 32 bit for your machine of course
<JusticeZero> How would I check that?
<Guest47971> kefak
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, try changing your passphrase and then notice your transfer rate.
<gogeta> L10n: give it a wirl for youself
<Syria> The system is showing me an error and asking me to update while there are no updates available. http://www.freeuploadimages.org/images/hcq594bm7ih9u13lt95.png
<L10n> gogeta: why would i?
<kabal> when i start game it takes low fps im using wine, who can help to resolve problem ?
<gogeta> L10n: they built it off a base so its relly stipped down
<amanthakur> JusticeZero, change your passphrase save it and reboot router. Then notice transfer rate.
<Merlin_> ok I am off to look at Linux stuffs, hold on a minute
<Merlin_> I need to create a channel called #merlinneedsanewOS
<L10n> Merlin_: yeah you kind of do heh :)
<gogeta> Merlin_: lol well for a all out ubuntu install lbuntu will suit that old machine
<kabal> when i start game it takes low fps im using wine, how can i resolve a problem ?
<Merlin_> ok gogeta says LUBUNTU, and L1on says DEBIAN, can anyone break the vote?
<ltlkosh> NetBSD :-P
<gogeta> Merlin_: ubuntu is based off debain
<gogeta> Merlin_: its just the old school who is better argmunt nobody will ever win that
<Merlin_> so basically it's icecream vs. gelato = same damned thing?
<gogeta> Merlin_: stick to what you like
<gogeta> Merlin_: for the most part
<Merlin_> I have never used Linux a day in my life
<ltlkosh> Merlin_: I'd do lubuntu (also, gelato is way better than ice cream)
<L10n> gogeta: wrong, im telling him the business card install. using that he will be able to only install exactly what he needs. making it extreamly light weight
<amanthakur> kabal, use efficient hardware....:P
<gogeta> L10n: same thing if he used the ubuntu minmul cd
<gogeta> L10n: mini iso
<Merlin_> it is kosh, there is a place with 218 flavors of gelato under one roof, just a few blocks away from my house
<ltlkosh> Merlin_: you sir are a lucky, lucky man
<Westz> quick q, just wondering. should be the same for me even on fedora. once i've turned a terminal into a man page, is there a way to turn it back to a terminal?
<g___> hi, is there an application i can use where i can specify a size, and it'll create a ramdisk of that size?
<Merlin_> haha
<gogeta> Merlin_: for a first timer i suggest my option
<bindi> Westz: press q
<Merlin_> ok cool
<amanthakur> gogeta, it looks like the question "who came first, egg or hen"....:P
<L10n> gogeta: i agree
<ltlkosh> Merlin_: back to topic though, if you are just starting to use Linux Lubuntu is going to be easier than a minimal debian install
<g___> amanthakur: that's been answered now, the chicken did
<st> business card installs require a lot of knoledge to be made usable
<L10n> Merlin_: take the easy way; learning wtf you are doing is way too hard
<Merlin_> alright cool
<amanthakur> g___, even chicken came from hatched eggs....:P
<g___> Merlin_: take the easy way - use windows ;)
<gogeta> g___: he blew it up
<g___> amanthakur: scientists were looking at how hens create egg shells, and they discovered that the hen had to come first
<Merlin_> hopefully my dlink usb connector will still work after the new restore
<g___> gogeta: ?
<gogeta> g___: how does any windows user brake windows
<sebastia> bys
<JusticeZero> Some form of hen had to lay the egg, but it may have been outside of the bounds of what we presently classify as being a 'chicken'. so. egg.
<g___> by pressing the brake pedal? ;)
<gogeta> g___: maleware
<g___> oh
<bindi> maleware
<bindi> lol
<amanthakur> g___, lolzzz....admins would surprised that we are disscussing hens/chickens instead of ubuntu....:P
<g___> is femaleware porn?
<bilalakhtar> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bilalakhtar> !language | g___
<ubottu> g___: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<gogeta> g___: shh probly how he got it
<JusticeZero> My daughter trashed Windows on my old laptop a couple times in a month. it's not hard.
<bilalakhtar> !ot | JusticeZero
<ubottu> JusticeZero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<g___> so, back to topic, how do i create a ramdisk?
<g___> ie, a nice little application
<Westz> g___ no thats femalenotware
<bilalakhtar> Please can we stop this discussion?
<gogeta> g___: i knoe you can mount the tmpfs in ram threw fstab
<bilalakhtar> This is a Support-only channel
<sasori2501> ok, so anyone know how to get wireless working on 1215n?  10.10
<Gnea> g___: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182764
<Westz> did you try fwcutter?
<GhostWolf> does anyone know why on sites that lets you use a webcam when i have mine connected it shows i don't have one?
<Westz> how do i respond to someone? im really new to IRC
<bilalakhtar> Westz: This channel is for Ubuntu-only support questions, please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cheater01> help! ubuntu fails to start
<g___> Gnea: thanks, i'm totally surprised no one has written a little applicatino to do it
<cheater01> i have cloned the hdd to a new disk and new laptop. i get grub (had to reinstall it), and it boots up ubuntu, but it ends up 'hanging' on a black screen. if i press the power button, i get the animated ubuntu shutdown sequence.
<cheater01> so it would seem that X is having problems.
<gogeta> cheater01: probly needs a video driver or something
<Westz> sasori, did you try fwcutter for wireless?
<Westz> i went without wireless for months before i realizedc i needed firmware for my card
<amanthakur> g___, http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Ramdisk/ramdisk.html
<cheater01> gogeta, the previous laptop had an integrated intel graphic card, this one has got an integrated one too
<Merlin_> can someone throw up the link to lubuntu?
<cheater01> uses intel 943..
<gogeta> Westz: probly a better chance of it working threw nidswrapper
<st> Merlin_, it's dead
<bilalakhtar> Merlin_: lubuntu.org
<bilalakhtar> st: no it isn't
<Gnea> g___: feel free to
<cheater01> gogeta, how do i check if it needs a special driver?
<tangent3> what fs should i use when installing ubuntu onto an SSD?
<gogeta> cheater01: a intel 943 should work out of the box umm
<skema> hi
<skema> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cheater01> gogeta, must be something else then
<cheater01> might not even be X, might be something else
<GhostWolf> does anyone know if theres a way to enable my webcam for online use?
<Merlin_> http://www.lubuntu.org
<g___> Gnea: there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst it fails at step one!
<gogeta> tangent3: well they say the least write to disk a non swap ext2 but probly blow up your fs fast so i uses a non swap ext4 modded to writeback journiling only
<g___> Gnea: that's what i love about opensource, it assumes that every user is competent enough to develop an application...
<Westz> gogeta: i generally assume anyone who hasnt gotten wireless working has tried nidswrapper.... its like the first hit on google for "ubuntu wireless"
<histo> g___: /etc/default/grub
<histo> g___: if you are using grub2
<g___> oh
<amanthakur> histo, he might be using grub2 only....
<Gnea> g___: it's a little old, you'll obviously need to locate things according to the current specs
<histo> Gnea: many things in the wiki are old and need updated
<g___> Gnea: well, believe it or not, i have no idea about the "current specs"
<sasori2501> anyone??? help would be greaaaaaaaaaatly appreciated
<tangent3> gogeta: ok.. thanks
<Gnea> g___: ah, wasn't sure about that
<Merlin_> @#$#@$#@#@$%%^^^$#$#@ stupid computer
<Westz> sasori, what have you tried alread?
<Westz> *already
<gogeta> tangent3: to mod ext4 to writeback its a command and fstab edit for ubuntu
<valadares> why does the network manager pppoeconf stop working?
<histo> g___: grub 2 is a lot different than previous versions.
<gogeta> tangent3: you dont need the extra grub command anymore
<g___> histo: /etc/default/grub looks nothing like that file
<histo> g___: what are you trying to do?
<g___> histo: yeah, so i guess i've got to look elsewhere
<tangent3> gogeta: i'm guesing btrfs is not a good idea?
<amanthakur> histo, grub.cfg would not work here?
<g___> histo: ultimately, i'd like to be able to open an app, specify 500mb, and it'd create a ramdisk of that size and mount it
<sasori2501> Westz: tried the broadcom STA wireless driver
<valadares> why the pppoeconf does the network manager stop of working?
<histo> amanthakur: I know
<sasori2501> Westz: although it created the sub heading for wireless networks, non display
<amanthakur> histo, i am just asking you...:)
<histo> g___: Don't know if such an app exists
<gogeta> tangent3: i found it to crwal on my ssd maybe you will have better luck but you will need to make a boot partation ext 4 grub can direct boot btrfs yet
<gogeta> cant
<histo> g___: let me do some digging
<g___> thanks histo, i've looked in the repos and nothing
<tangent3> ok i guess i'll stick with ext4
<gogeta> tangent3: well the commands easy once install just do  sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/hda1
<GhostWolf> i need help with my webcam and linux please, i can't get sites to reconise my webcam while it is plugged in
<histo> g___: You used to be able to just append a ramdisk line to the kernel correct?
<tangent3> gogeta: ok and no need to add anythign to /etc/fstab after?
<gogeta> tangent3: yea dev/hda1 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,nouser,data=writeback 0 1
<gogeta> tangent3: or course it will be a uuid now
<Merlin_> omg lubuntu is going to take forever....
<tangent3> gogeta: ok thanks
<gogeta> tangent3: baascily add noatime and data=writeback to the options
<Merlin_> Yay I have 2 hours to kill
<sasori2501> Westz: ermm.... i think i might have just got it, woot!
<histo> g___: you could do something like mkdir /tmp/ramdisk && chmod 777 /tmp/ramdisk && mount -t tmpfs -o size=500M tmpfs /tmp/ramdisk
<gogeta> tangent3: it prbly only have error=remount in the options
<Syria>  I am getting an error message telling me that update information is outdated in a time there is no updates available!
<tangent3> with 8 GB of ram is it ok to disable swap?
<Merlin_> how do you get a command list? I forget
<gogeta> tangent3: just add noattime.data=writeback there
<g___> histo http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/03/24/fastest-way-to-create-ramdisk-in-ubuntulinux/
<histo> g___: yeap same thing
<gogeta> tangent3: and do not add a swappartation
<g___> line for line ;)
<nettworker> Hello
<nettworker> My computer froze
<histo> g___: no he suggested 256M
<nettworker> What can I do?
<histo> g___: and I did it in one line
<g___> histo: their example is exactly what i need it for, 2,000,000 small files to process :(
<gogeta> tangent3: ssds play by difrent rules heh and no distros has fully adapted that yet
<GhostWolf> can anyone here help with webcam issues on linux?
<histo> nettworker: get a hammer
<histo> !webcam | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<g___> histo: ok, ok... you win!
<histo> nettworker: can you try hitting ctrl+alt+F1 see if you get a tty
<g___> i saw a nice 1tb ssd for only $4400 :(
<tangent3> gogeta: i have a second drive, of course, just wondering if i can do without swap with 8gb
<nettworker> histo: No response, the crusor is flying crazy
 * histo doesn't understand why an ssd would cost more than something that has mechanical parts
<histo> nettworker: try ctrl+alt+F2
<gogeta> tangent3: yea just dont make a swap patation
<histo> nettworker: if still no response power button it is
<nettworker> histo: Managed to log in
<gogeta> tangent3: or use the other drive as swap
<nettworker> Something is using 8GB ram...
<chull> (chalcedony) my husband seems to have a 'space warp' from open office to yahoo mail. and korganizer calendar, it just -- goes!  he clicks on 'default' and it goes to something.. ideas?
<histo> nettworker: kill the app thats eating ram
<Westz> alright im goin to look for a slower less tech chat... ttyl
<histo> nettworker: use top or killall appname
<nettworker> VLC is using something like 7GB ram...
<histo> nettworker: killall vlc
<Merlin_> do people just live online here ?
<histo> Merlin_: pretty much
<Merlin_> there is a lot of people logged in
<coz_> Merlin_,  practically
<bazhang> Merlin_, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gogeta> tangent3: then use ext2 or adjust ext4 a bit to use minal joulning
<histo> Merlin_: i've been here since nov 20th
<d4n1s> hi
<Merlin_> have you UP living on Redbull since then?
<d4n1s> I need support
<histo> Merlin_: no my computer has been
<d4n1s> I need to install gcc 3.3.4
<Merlin_> ah
<d4n1s> and I am new to linux
<d4n1s> plz heelp
<histo> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Merlin_> you should have said yes, I would have been impressed
<histo> d4n1s: any reason you need such an old version?
<bazhang> Merlin_, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<d4n1s> yeah, I am taking part to a programing competition and it says all programs will be compiled with this version
<d4n1s> I have built my program on windows visual studio
<GhostWolf> histo do you know if there are any drivers for webcams for meerkat maverick?
<chull> it won't let him click to open a new writer page.. it's 10.04 and is this a bug or what?
<d4n1s> but I want to compile it with this version and upload it so that I wont have any errors
<histo> d4n1s: you'd have to build it from source most likely.
<histo> !gcc > d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s, please see my private message
<histo> GhostWolf: drivers would be built in kernel
<histo> GhostWolf: what type of webcam do you have?
<Merlin_> so if I can get a load screen for Linux, I'm doing that much right? right ?
<d4n1s> and where can I find the gcc 3.3.4 source code?
<Merlin_> i just have a version my computer cant support
<GhostWolf> histo believe its the quickcam from logitech i don't see anything on it besides the name logitech
<guampa> d4n1s: gnu.org
<Lif3st3aLeR> hi ti all
<histo> GhostWolf: well does lsusb show it being detected?
<GhostWolf> histo my main problem is on sites that you can use your webcam on, they don't detect it
<Lif3st3aLeR> oPty was ete
<histo> Merlin_: what is the problem?
<histo> GhostWolf: ahh that's probably a flash problem.
<GhostWolf> histo um i don't kno never did that command, what is the command
<GhostWolf> histo, i have flash working properly cause i use flash for games on facebook
<jonny> hi
<oPty> how are you
<coz_> GhostWolf,  you need to use v4l and I dont recall how to do that ..but last time i tried it didnt work quite enough
<histo> GhostWolf: if you cam works in other apps then the problem is flash.
<jonny> i'm new
<coz_> jonny,  welcome
<histo> GhostWolf: places such as chatroulette.com may cause issues.
<GhostWolf> histo only program i ever tried to see it work is cheese
<histo> GhostWolf: and did it work in cheese
<valadares> well,i don't know,but...you try use the driver for windows using wine?
<GhostWolf> when it comes to amsn it says theres a friewall issue
<GhostWolf> histo, yes i can see myself and all
<shmup> this isn't really ubuntu related but..
<histo> GhostWolf: yeah so the cam is working it's just a problem configuring it for each at.
<bazhang> shmup, then #ubuntu-offtopic
<shmup> shouldn't i see .vimrc in my /home/username?
<histo> GhostWolf: I know nohting aobut amsn but check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393658
<shmup> mk
<histo> shmup: if you made it
<shmup> ah, so vim won't have one by default?
<bazhang> shmup, thats totally ontopic
<shmup> i suppose it is
<shmup> :D
<histo> !who | valadares
<ubottu> valadares: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AivarasKivilius> Hello, how to kill zombie process? sudo kill -9 (number) don't works :(
<histo> shmup: there may be an example in docs somewhere try using locate vimrc
<jonny> some one can help me please?
<GhostWolf> histo ok i just want it to be able to enable on sites like you said chatroulette and its a bit hard with flash for me cause im using 64bit, took me awhile to get it working when i installed the 10.10 version
<gogeta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> jonny,  what is the problem
<jonny> how can i download things?
<coz_> jonny,  like applications?
<histo> GhostWolf: well that link I sent you shows a way to do it with webcamstudio. Iwould also suggest intalling flash squared on 64bit
<gogeta> jonny: lots of ways ubuntu store apt-get ysanptic
<jonny> yeah movies...games
<Dr_Willis> !manual | jonny
<ubottu> jonny: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<GhostWolf> histo i tried but i was having issues with it
<gogeta> sysanptic
<bazhang> jonny, piracy is not supported here
<histo> GhostWolf: issues with what?
<GhostWolf> histo the flash squared that is
<histo> GhostWolf: ahh
<coz_> jonny,   firs place to look is under Applications    ubuntu sfotware center
<shmup> well i suppose i'll ask this question now, in regards to locate
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  hulu works very well here.
<shmup> it didn't know the command (i'm on a vps)
<histo> GhostWolf: well either way for sites you will need webcamstudio.
<shmup> so i just apt-get install locate
<shmup> is that the name of whatever it is that locates? :P
<GhostWolf> histo like gave me errors when installing, but i do have flash working now tho
<GhostWolf> ok i'll check to see if that helps histo
<histo> shmup: it should be installed by default
<shmup> it wasn't :/
<shmup> 10.04 server
<gogeta> bazhang: love how thats a insta priacy
<histo> shmup: okay well after it's installed sudo updatedb then you can locate something
<bazhang> gogeta, pardon?
<gogeta> bazhang: movies,games
<histo> jonny: you just download them as you would in windows
<histo> jonny: games can be found in Applications > Ubuntu software center
<shmup> histo: nothing, so i shall create one.
<histo> shmup: let me check hold up
<shmup> histo: i'd like a nice vanilla one to start with.
<shmup> histo: mk.
<gogeta> bazhang: guess you for got the oss games youtube netflicks etc
<bazhang> gogeta, lets move on please
<histo> shmup: /usr/share/vim/vimrc and /usr/share/vim/vimrc.tiny
<gogeta> lol
<shmup> hmm...
<histo> shmup: or you can find examples online
<shmup> histo: i wonder why you had 'em by default?
<shmup> histo: but you're more or less telling me they have to go there? or just that you have 'em there and i should look.
<histo> shmup: I don't know what version of ubuntu you are running but locate should have been installed
<histo> shmup: I would look there. they are there on my install be default
<Dr_Willis> !find updatedb
<ubottu> Found: nss-updatedb
<shmup> histo: wow i do have 'em..
<shmup> histo: i wonder why locate didn't yield anything
<gynter> Hei, can't all wireless card being bridged?
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  it uses a database.. updated daily
<shmup> histo: i had to sudo :P
<histo> Dr_Willis: it updates the database for locate
<Dr_Willis> sudo updatedb, then use locate
<gogeta> gynter: dunno i knoe some do not support ap mode i assume all can do ad-hoc
<histo> Dr_Willis: well after it was freshly installed. It has a cron job to run every so often so most people never need to run it. Say if you new files extracted you woul dhave to updatedb before locate could see them.
<shmup> Dr_Willis histo: well it's cool and all that vimrc is in those directories, so i have 'em but... can't i have vim use a .vimrc from /home ?
<gynter> What i'm trying to achive is that I get my connection from wlan0 and I want to bridge it with eth0
<testing_> :/
<histo> shmup: I believe vim's default behavior should use .vimrc .
<shmup> shmup:  i meant /home/shmup/.vimrc
<shmup> just having it read from a different dir
<histo> shmup: you may want to join #vim for more help
<gogeta> gynter: why would you bridge wireless to a wired
<shmup> word ^ thanks
<gynter> gogeta, because I don't have long cable :) temporary solution
<gogeta> gynter: umm
<gynter> ap -> laptop -> desktop
<gogeta> gynter: so just use wireless
<gynter> desktop doens't got wireless
<gogeta> gynter: or do you mean ics to another pc
<histo> !ics J| gynter
<histo> !ics | gynter
<ubottu> gynter: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gogeta> gynter: its not bridging you whant you whant ics
<gogeta> gynter: go to network-manager in system slect auto eth0 in the ipv4 setting set it to shared with other pcs
<gynter> gogeta, the idea is not to make a gateway from my laptop, I don't want 2 routers
<gogeta> gynter: you have enabled ics
<GhostWolf> histo do you know if the webcamstudio works with ubuntu 10.10?
<alex88> i have to patch /drivers/ata/ahci.c b/drivers/ata/ahci.c to make my hdd working. is possible just to build the module?
<histo> GhostWolf: don't know I used it once in 10.04
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  it uses ~/.vimrc by default i thought. it has for me.
<GhostWolf> histo ok cause on the site to isntall it just says for 10.04 and earlier
<gogeta> gynter: well to share to te desktop thats how you do it
<shmup> <mhi^> shmup: /home/shmup is your personal directory, so you'll have to create your own vimrc, of course :>
<GhostWolf> histo should it install same way you think?
<shmup> yeah, i just had to create my own i guess.. makes sense
<histo> GhostWolf: correct if you follow the link I sent you.
<GhostWolf> histo ok
<gogeta> gynter: briding only makes 2 card act as one
<gogeta> gynter: like if you have 2 internet connections
<gogeta> gynter: to share a connection with another pc you use ics
<novato_br> how is it last ubuntu version?
<d4n1s> I have downloaded the source of gcc 3.3.4 and runed the config on terminal and before that I installed all the programs listed on the compile tutorial on ubuntu webpage
<d4n1s> what do I do next?
<d4n1s> how do I run the compiler?
<histo> novato_br: okay
<novato_br> I'll get it
<david506> Hi, I am running a basic version of ubuntu ( bootstrap, openssh, lighttpd, php and mysql ). When I hit the power button, I want "shutdown -h now" to be called, how do I do this ?
<novato_br> david506, you must be root user
<histo> !gcc > d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s, please see my private message
<novato_br> or you must have to root's privilege
<Dr_Willis> david506:  check /etc/init/ i seem to recall somthing related to that in there. but i never looked into it much
<histo> david506: install power management
<david506> powermgmt-base ?
<david506> apmd ?
<david506> pm-utils ?
<Dr_Willis> david506:  thisis close --> control-alt-delete.conf   - it controlsl what happens when ya hit alt-ctrl-del. there may be a simile rthing for power down
<histo> david506: how'd you install from ubuntu minimal?
<histo> david506: it should have power management
<histo> david506: but I would start with pm-utils
<david506> debootstrap /media/mydisk, than I put it in the other machine and ran "apt-get install openssh php5-cgi lighttpd"
<histo> david506: unless you want to go lighter
<david506> powermgmt-base was installed on my desktop, so I assume it's that one
<histo> david506: you should have pm-utils also i'm sure they depend on each other
<david506> pm-utils requires powermgmt-base
<histo> david506: exactly
<Guest49186> hey whs thr
<david506> my daughter has awoken, I'll do this later. thanks
<d4n1s> I have a problem with make
<d4n1s> it says
<d4n1s> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop
<bilalakhtar> !app-devel | d4n1s
<bilalakhtar> !devel | d4n1s
<d4n1s> !app-devel
<ikonia> d4n1s: what are you trying to build ?
<d4n1s> gcc 3.3.4
<ikonia> d4n1s: why ?
<d4n1s> for a programing competition
<bilalakhtar> d4n1s: please ask such Qs in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-app-devel
<ikonia> bonhoffer: no
<cong> i can't use bluetooth
<ikonia> d4n1s: do not ask in those channels
<ikonia> d4n1s: step back and explain what you want to do and why,
<bonhoffer> ikonia: no?
<ikonia> d4n1s: putting an additional compiler on the machine, esepcially when building from source is very risky
<bonhoffer> to what question?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: sorry, that was for bilalakhtar but he quit as I was tab completing
<bonhoffer> got it
<d4n1s> ok... well I want to install gcc 3.3.4 because that is the compiler I am advised from the competition to use, if I wont the program I will make might greatly different especially when I am giving a specific running time of the program
<juniorbnusc> ola
<d4n1s> also on the finals of the competition I will have to use it
<ikonia> d4n1s: do you understand how to build software on a linux platform ?
<d4n1s> I am new to linux but I have read this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<d4n1s> It seems I can't apply it
<alex88> what should i do if i have a patch for a bug?
<ikonia> d4n1s: let me have a quick look, as what your asking for is not something for "begeinners", it's quite dangerous to your system and not easy
<ikonia> alex88: find the bug and submit the patch on launchpad.net
<juniorbnusc> #ubuntu-br
<d4n1s> don't worry I am on a virtual box anyways
<juniorbnusc> join #ubuntu-br
<Dr_Willis> d4n1s:  may as well just install a version of ubuntu that has that compliler included by default then.
<alex88> ikonia, it's a patch for a kernel..just put on the file and flag "this contains the patch"?
<ikonia> alex88: yes, but keep in mind a kernel patch will be a serious patch to progress
<d4n1s> good idea dr.willis
<d4n1s> but which version has?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: much better idea
<alex88> ikonia, it's just an id add to a driver.. btw, i'll do that..and others will do the rest
<ikonia> alex88: others will do what ?
 * amal029 is new to IRC
<alex88> ikonia, well, if i submit patch that's not all..others have to check it and port to updates right?
<cong> help
<ikonia> alex88: well, you'll have to do it, or work to get others to do it for you, it won't just happen
<ikonia> cong: with what
<cong> my bluetooth doesn't work
<alex88> ikonia, you told me to upload patch to launchpad.. the bug is 658521..what else?
<cong> i have been told bluetooth disable
<cong> i click button to turn on bluetooth, but it doesn't work
<ikonia> alex88: needs to be tested and the submitted through the bug process, so you nee to either test it, or get someone to test it for you
<ChaoRhi> !bluetooth | cong
<ubottu> cong: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alex88> ikonia, i'm testing it..if it will work i'll upload to the bug attached with dmesg..
<Dittersdorf> Hi all. Is this the right place to ask about LIRC?
<jimishol> i have a strange problem. something i meshed up with virtualgl server and my main admin account can't run desktop effect nor user-admin at least properly and update-manager works only through sudo. eceryone else is working. i made a new admin user and works. is there a posiibility to fix my main account? last one my main users is at ctrl-alt-f8 instead of f7 i was expecting. txs
<alex88> ikonia, the file that i need to edit is /drivers/ata/ahci.c b/drivers/ata/ahci.c..is possible that it's just a module so i just build that?
<peetra> How do I enable showing tabs and spaces in Gedit?
<SkyRocknRoll_> hi
<guampa> peetra: it's an extension, check in prefs->extensions
<Dittersdorf> connecty
<Dittersdorf> connect
<peetra> it was in the extra package, I installed it via Synaptioc. THX!
<guampa> np
<Deuz> i try to execute a file but i get a "no such file" error
<Deuz> while i can see the file when i do "ls".. ;(
<Dr_Willis> Deuz:  and the exact command you are using is?
<Deuz> i just want to execute a file (hipp)
<Deuz> by typing ./hipp
<Deuz> while in the directory
<Dr_Willis> Deuz:  then either its not executable.. or somthing else is wrong.
<Dr_Willis> ls -al hipp
<Sheepherd> hey guys i got a lil issue with my partitions. i tried moving an empty one with my backup partition so its aligned to my ubuntu partition which is a requirement to extend latter one (i think)
<Deuz> @Dr_Willis, that finds the file
<moon350> hi
<Sheepherd> i started the job but after some minutes my bro closed my laptop so it shutted down somehow... now both partitions are corrupted
<Dr_Willis> Deuz:  and.. the permissions on it are?
<Sheepherd> now ive been using ddrescue to try rescuing my data
<RenatoSilva> if I want to make some ~/file I consider useless a link to something in /tmp, is there any default directory inside /tmp I can use? /tmp/orbit-$user or /tmp/tracker-$user, maybe?
<Sheepherd> but that tool cant find any errors
<Deuz> when i rightclick on it, it says it's executable, permissions are -rwxrwxrwx
<sbeck_> Shhepherd, try testdisk
<sbeck_> Sheepherd, and to recover files try photorec.
<Sheepherd> ah
<Sheepherd> can i use chkdisk on iso files?
<sbeck_> Sheepherd, chkdsk on a ISO file ?
<Sheepherd> testdisk sorry
<Deuz> i putted the file now in /bin/ and when i try to run "hipp", the message i get is exacly "bash: /bin/hipp: No such file or directory"
<Deuz> while it is clearly there.. xp
<smerz> Deuz, make it executable
<sbeck_> Sheepherd, but why do you want to use it on a ISO file ?
<Dr_Willis> Deuz:  and 'file /bin/hipp' says anything about it?
<smerz> chmod +x /bin/hipp
<Dr_Willis> Deuz:  and where did this executable come from?
<smerz> and yeah
<smerz> file /bin/hipp         i second that. check what kind of file it is heh
<Sheepherd> sbeck_,  cuz i deleted those partitions after having copied them to an iso with ddrescue
<Deuz> from a zip file an assistent (from university) sended me, it's a prolog version - i'm going to do file
<Sheepherd> so i could do what ive wanted to do from begin with
<Deuz> ahh it says "ELF 32-bit executable"
<Deuz> i'm running 64bit
<Deuz> that might be the problem?
<Dittersdorf> testing 123
<Deuz> hipp: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV),  dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<sbeck_> Sheepherd, could you message me ?
<Dittersdorf> laaaaagggg
<boby> exit
<boby> quit
<boby> Ex-Chat
<boby> quit
<Dittersdorf> Ex-Chat
<Dittersdorf> quit
<i_is_broke>  try  /quit
<histo> Dittersdorf: do you have a question or are you trolling?
<boby> Ex-chat
<histo> boby: you want /quit
<davide_> hello
<Lre>  
<moon350> Goodmorning, how do i get ubuntu find my external modem?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i cant open Url in hotot any idea why ??
<martin____> how do I get the DVI port on my docking station to work? The D-SUB works, but not the DVI. I already tried to "Detect the Monitors", no luck.
<Dr_Willis> martin____:  what chipset? was it plugged in when the pc powered up?
<hen> zainstalowałem ubuntu v.11.04 i ona chodzi!!!!!!!! Mimo , że to jest  "alfa"
<gul> Hello
<gul> anybody there?
<martin____> Dr_Willis: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c), and yes.
<Dr_Willis> martin____:  for the last intel based laptop i had. I had to use the special FN keys to toggle the monitors. thebn it started working right. but thaat wasent with a dock
<histo> no
<st> hen, it's still just maverick now
<histo> gul: no
<gul> I want help to configure cairo dock
<histo> gul: right click on it
<gul> OK
<gul> i want the one there on its official website
<gul> i can't watch video
<gul> so need document
<histo> gul: huh?
<gps23> how can i disable ssh and rpcbind services? "sudo update-rc.d ssh disable" is not working: "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/ssh do not exist"
<histo> gul: what is your native language?
<gul> yup!
<gul> so any help
<gul> native is Punjabi
<gul> but know English
<gul> hindi
<FloodBot4> gul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChaoRhi> !codecs | gul
<ubottu> gul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> gul:  Cairo dock has a web site...
<gps23> gul: mine too Punjabi :)
<histo> gps23: use remove not disable
<histo> gps23: for example sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  ubuntu uses upstart now a days. that command is for the older sysv type services..
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  check /etc/init/ rename the ssh.conf (if its exists) tobe somthing like ssh.DONTRUN
<gps23> histo: i don't want to remove links permanently, i just want to disable the services so that i can start them whenever i need them
<Dr_Willis> gul:  explore cairo dock and play with it.. I dont recall ever needing a video to figure it out.
<sbeck_> I have to go.
<sbeck_> Bye
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  sudo service SERVICENAME stop   to temp disable it.
<martin____> Dr_Willis: well, the function key has some effect, but it drives the d-sub port, not the dvi. I'm reading man xrandr for hints.
<histo> gps23: -n -f  The -n would hsow you what it will do.
<gul> Ok
<administrator> 大家好
<gul> will try
<Guest35488> 你们好
<roland> hi, anyone knows how to enable natty narwhal repositories?
<gps23> Dr_Willis: using  "sudo service SERVICENAME stop" would run it on next reboot, i want to disable it permanently, but don't want to remove ssh
<Dr_Willis> roland:  see #ubuntu+1
<gps23> Dr_Willis: so that when i need ssh i can start it myself
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  then rename the /etc/init/ file like i said beforhand.
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  or edit the file to not auto run perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> gul:  ask a clear question to the channel to see who can help. Dont msg people.
<gul> OK
<gul> I want help to configure Cairo dock
<gps23> Dr_Willis: the thing is, there is no link of ssh or rpc in any  rc?.d, but still ssh and rpc are running
<gul> any documentation available
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  did you look in /etc/init ?
<gps23> Dr_Willis: can't understand how to disable them
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  sysv is being replaced by Upstart.. thats why.
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ChaoRhi> !cn | Guest35488
<ubottu> Guest35488: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<greenIT> hey, can anyone help me with eclipse? i wanted to install the latest version, so i took the only ppa which offered it... but i didn't see that i was a debian-ppa :S
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/init/ssh.conf
<Guest35488> 有懂华语的么
<gul> I have one more problem: the title-bar gets invisible atomatically
<gps23> Dr_Willis: there is a ssh.conf in /etc/init
<gul> how to make it stable
<gul> ?
<ChaoRhi> !cn | Guest35488
<Guest35488> 恩
<Guest35488> 中文
<booduklee> 35488:you can go to channel ubuntu-cn or ubuntu-tw
<gul> is there nobody tohelp?
<Guest35488> 怎么加
<adr> hi , how anyone knows how i can't to registers here ?
<greenIT> gul: right-click --> properties --> uncheck auto-hide
<gul> noooo I mean the tittle bar.....of softwares like Firefox
<Stava> My server doesnt get an ip on eth0 after boot. dmesg says something about eth0 not being ready :o
<Dr_Willis> gul:  compiz is crashing. try  alt-f2 'metacity --replace' or 'compiz --replace'
<greenIT> gul, do u mean the stripe at the top of ur screen?
<gps23> Dr_Willis: and there is an exec at end, but changing this file seems like an ugly way to do it. More importantly i want to understand how is ssh running when its not linked in rc?.d
<Guest35488> 没有华人频道
<gul> OK
<gul> thank you!
<booduklee> ubuntu-cn
<YiMing> 华人在此。。。
<gul> yup!
<booduklee> or ubuntu-tw
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  its running because  you are thinining rc.d is needed.. its NOT.. upstart's /etc/init/ is replaceing all the /etc/rcXXX type stuff
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've just lost audio. :( What to do now? I checked alsamixer and it's ok. It wont work in totem, flash, vlc...
<gul> the top one
<Guest35488> 感动
<greenIT> hey, how can i delete package-properties from already deleted sources?
<greenIT> sry, package dependencies
<YiMing> Guest35488: 私聊？
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  upstart is replaceing sysv slowly in every new release more and more..  Most all services are ported to upstart these days
<histo> greenIT: purge
<histo> greenIT: sudo apt-get purege packagename
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  the few services that are using the rc.d stuff. are actually links to upstart scripts for the most part.
<rooks> 长猫长
<gps23> Dr_Willis: oh, thanks for the link. i will read
<Guest35488> 我是新手
<histo> !jp | rooks Guest35488
<ubottu> rooks Guest35488: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<seme> hey guys... where do the src packages get installed?
<Guest35488> 不懂，不懂斯密达
<greenIT> histo: i already tried this... but when i want to install the package from the normal sources, it says that it depends on some packages, but they won't be installed
<histo> !ch | Guest35488
<ubottu> Guest35488: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<YiMing> ubottu: He types chinese character ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> greenIT: purge will remove the package and all it's configuration
<histo> greenIT: what package are you trying to install?
<rooks> Guest35488, me too, i was using  google translate
<rooks> :P
<Guest35488> 。 gz的怎么安装啊
<Atlantic777> May anybody help me with audio? I tried to install mpd, and just lost audio in all apps.
<Guest35488> 具体点啊
<histo> !cn | Guest35488
<ubottu> Guest35488: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<greenIT> histo: i tried to install the latest eclipse... therefore i used a ppa which is offering it, but i didn't read that it was a debian-ppa... then i removed the source, purged eclipse and now i can't install it anymore :(
<histo> greenIT: did you remove the ppa?
<gps23> Dr_Willis: hmmmm, i recently started using Ubuntu, used Debian earlier. thats why whole confusion. thanks for the explanation. i will read about Ubuntu specific stuff
<greenIT> histo: well.. i deleted it from the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  upstart is getting used by some other disrtos i recall also.
<histo> greenIT: then apt-get update and try apt-get install eclipse
<greenIT> histo: doesn't work
<gps23> Dr_Willis: in debian i simple changed s to k and ## to 100-## and things always worked
<gps23> Dr_Willis: but here i didn't found links thats why...
<YiMing> Hi,everyone.I'm looking for a program or a way of calculate my network traffic, who can help me?
<gps23> Dr_Willis: s/simple/simply/
<histo> greenIT: What is the error?  Can you pastebin the output and make sure you disable any other third party repos
<greenIT> histo: it says that it depends on: eclipse-jdt (>= 3.5.2-6ubuntu1.1) and eclipse-pde (>= 3.5.2-6ubuntu1.1), but they shall not be installed
<histo> !info eclipse-jdt
<ubottu> eclipse-jdt (source: eclipse): Eclipse Java Development Tools (JDT). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-6ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 38937 kB, installed size 42532 kB
<histo> greenIT: well they are there in universe make sure that is enabled
<greenIT> histo: at my software-sources there are main, universe and multiverse checked
<histo> greenIT: and uncheck any third parties and update
<cong> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greenIT> histo: ok, i try it...
<histo> cong: yes
<cong> histo help me
<greenIT> histo: still the same... i don't know if it is mandatory, but it also writes: E:broken packages
<histo> cong: did you follow the instructions from ubottu
<histo> greenIT: what are the broken packages?
<greenIT> histo: where are they listed? right above?
<cong> This document applies to Ubuntu 8.10 (Hardy Heron) and earlier versions of Ubuntu that come with Bluez3. Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and later versions come with Bluez4, which is completely different.
<Dr_Willis> gps23:  sysv = going bye bye.. :) its that simple.
<cong> my ubuntu version is 10.10
<histo> cong: okay well I know nothing of bluetooth so perhaps someone else can help you.
<cong> never mind thank you
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have any BT gizmos to play with at this time.
<zhao> 11
<Stava> I just installed ubuntu server, and I know networking worked because it were downloading applications during the installation process. But after system boot, eth0 is up but has no ip. dmesg says something about eth0 not being ready, if thats relevant
<histo> Stava: sudo dhclient
<nagchampa> wtf? I've downloaded the ati proprietary driver, not to install it necessarily, i wanted to build a package for my system, so i ran the installer without being root, and stepped through the process but it somehow got root privaliges
<Stava> i'll try that
 * hashashin nas
<nagchampa> i've opened htop to look at what's going on and it's running gksu, but there was NO popup to ask for my password
<nagchampa> it's getting root access without me having to even approve it
<histo> nagchampa: you can build a packaage without root but not install it
<Walex> nagchampa: you could be in grop 'wheel' or in one of the 'NOPASSWD' lines in 'sudo'
<nagchampa> Walex: if i run gksu gedit i still get a popup for my password
<Stava> histo, no that didnt work, and thats the same output I get when i do ifdown/ifup
<Stava> And i'm on the same network with this computer, so the router/dhcp should work
<hihihi100> Hi there: I have 2 500GB external hard drives, same vendor, same brand, same model, that have the exactly the same data in them, given that one is a copy of the other. Both have the same number of files. One external HD is in EXT3, the other is in EXT4. The first one shows 102 MB of free space, the other shows 3.9 GB of free space. I insist that the EXT4 HD is a copy of the data stored in the EXT3 external HD, and I dont und
<hihihi100> erstand the grounds for that difference of free space. Im concerned, as I fear I may have lost some files, or that some files may be corrupted. Help please
<iijijij> hi everybody nice to meet you all
<nagchampa> sudoers contains NO NOPASSWD entries
<iijijij> i have some question about compplie vlc
<iijijij> it hard to compile
<iijijij> please help me??
<code_astronomer> that's not a question, that's a statement.
<iijijij> where i can download libd-dev
<jon__> cómo entro al canal de ubuntu hispano?
<iijijij> using apt get
<iijijij> i type it but no this pakage
<e-anima> what?
<jon__> #ubuntu-hispano
<e-anima> no espanol!
<e-anima> iijijij apt-cache
<e-anima> search for it
<jon__> how can i join in a ubuntu spanish chanel?
<code_astronomer> iijijij: try system->administrator->synaptic package manager?
<bazhang> !es | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nagchampa> just to be clear, i'm not in group wheel (it's not even in my /etc/group file) i have got sudo access but i need to type a password, gksu gedit pops up a window asking for my password, but the ati proprietary driver installer doesn't ask for my password, but gets root access
<e-anima> learn english...
<e-anima> im not a native speaker..
<histo> !enter | iijijij
<ubottu> iijijij: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> e-anima, not helpful
<e-anima> ;)
<e-anima> sure. with linux its helpful learning english
<histo> e-anima: ubuntu is supported in many languages
<CruelC> 0hai
<e-anima> histo sure
<e-anima> but the whole computer thing is more ...like english ^^
<CruelC> How do I run hardware detection before entering x11 in ubuntu 8.04? (I do not own liveCD's of any newer linuxes, my xubuntu 10.10 is an OEM one, not a live one)
<CruelC> my xubuntu OEM ("alternate") CD would need a 4gb pendrive
<nagchampa> anyone? this seems like a serious issue
<cyberos> hi, now I have the blue light of my wiffi lit sign that is turned on but I can not use that can occur?
<linxeh> cyberos: its not a CD then is it ?
<CruelC> well, wifi is always a rot grub
<CruelC> =-=
<iijijij> actually i want to save those apt download
<iijijij> but how
<iijijij> i don't want to download again again
<CruelC> If you are in a live mode, do not OPEN debs, SAVE THEM to sda1 or something
<iijijij> well i always use apt get install but where it save
<code_astronomer> iijijij: I'm sure ubuntu's package manager will cache them somewhere
<histo> iijijij: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cyberos> lixeh, must be a problem of my network-software
<iijijij> is it ok
<CruelC> try downloading debs with ur browser
<Dr_Willis> iijijij:  check /var/cache/apt/
<CruelC> =_=
<iijijij> ok
<code_astronomer> aa, cheers histo :)
<CruelC> Copy from var/cache/apt to SDA1/apt or something
<vmware> hi is there a iscsi chanel?
<cyberos> how can install the network-software  again?
<iijijij> ok ok i will check later and how to disable root password
<robowz> ciao
<CruelC> you mean linux's UAC?
<histo> iijijij: root should not be enabled
<CruelC> Puppy Linux is an UACless Linux
<CruelC> =_=
<histo> !sudo > iijijij
<tangent3> hmm.. whatever happened to xorg.conf, it's in my 10.10 desktop that was upgraded from 9.04, but there's no xorg.conf in a fresh 10.10 install
<ubottu> iijijij, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Puppy Linux is very weird in many ways...
<histo> tangent3: it's been gone for a while
<Dr_Willis> tangent3:  x auto configures for the most part these dasys
<tangent3> oh cool
<linxeh> iijijij: how come you have a root pasword ?
<CruelC> should I boot into my Ubuntu 804 CD?
<linxeh> CruelC: what are you trying to do ?
<cyberos> my wiffi is blue but i cant run my wiffi
<CruelC> I'm trying to detect my vcard before x11
<robowz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> CruelC:  and your chipset is what?
<CruelC> Radeon HD 4550
<histo> CruelC: lspci lshw or lsusb  would be of assistance
<linxeh> CruelC: boot your machine, and switch to a console, then redetect the graphics (or manually configure it)
<histo> CruelC: they will just show your hardware.
<CruelC> It just boots x11 into "zero mode" without finding palette drivers
<CruelC> so when OTTD goes fullscreen, the palette is buggy
<cyberos> my wiffi this on but I have no manager that detects
<CruelC> OTTD linux-generic
<CruelC> but I'll need my chatzilla xpl to chat without being CAPTCHA-d
<CruelC> I'm on my machine now, but I'm under win7.
<caz> Hi
<nagchampa> haha, wtf, gksu -D "some text" gedit will launch gedit with root privaliges without askign for a password
<CruelC> Not to snot up the mbr, I always keep my linuxes on external bootables.
<dfcnvt> Does anyone experience a strange behavior from ubuntu when you click the media folder such as Documents, Pictures, Downloads, & Videos... They're opened in media player like VLC and not as a folder on the desktop.
<cyberos> Hi I have recently installed ubuntu 4.10 and I have problems with wiffi rather think that with the net-work program for management of connections that seem not to have properly installed
<cyberos> ubuntu 10.04
<CruelC> u1004 is now a legacy OS, lol
<histo> CruelC: no it's not
<CruelC> Just a cruel joke
<histo> cyberos: you mean 10.04
<Gnea> !wifi | cyberos
<ubottu> cyberos: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> histo: he said that already
<CruelC> so what to do make x11 boot with normal palette drivers? I need a short script
<CruelC> =|=
<Gnea> 'normal palette drivers'?
<CruelC> well, boot into 804 livecd, dload OpenTTD linux-generic, launch it
<CruelC> and switch to fullscreen mode
<Gnea> so basically, you want to know how to run openttd in ubuntu?
<CruelC> it runs normally until you fullscreen it
<Gnea> and then?
<CruelC> then it ruins the palette
<Gnea> screenshot?
<cyberos> ubottu my wireless  is detected by my system but I havent a manager that can detect and use my wiffi
<Gnea> cyberos: you ought to have network manager installed already. if that doesn't do it, can you install wicd somehow?
<CruelC> Gnea: it's painful to look at
<Gnea> CruelC: good, then let me see a picture of it
<cyberos> gnea yes i have a network installed but dont work
<cyberos> with the wiffi
<Gnea> cyberos: "don't work" doesn't tell me anything. please elaborate.
<cyberos> gnea , my network isnt installed in my bar
<Gnea> cyberos: now I'm even more confused. perhaps you would rather speak with someone in spanish?
<cyberos> with eth0 work but with wiffi not work
<iijijij> is firewall on by default
<Shorty> hey hey hey
<Shorty> FrozenFire
<ciccio7702> ciao
<Dr_Willis> iijijij:  theres no default rules.. so its basically running but 'off'
<iijijij> what shall i turn off the ufw
<Shorty> i need some help if anyone is feeling particularly savy today
<Skapare> Shorty: should I cook your breakfast for you?
<Shorty> depends
<Shorty> are you a tall brunette with large breasts?
<kehcho> cyberos, do you speak spanish?
<Shorty> ;)
<Shorty> i finally got ubuntu working on my Gateway NV79 laptop last nite
<Shorty> after battling a backlight issue for 8 hours
<Shorty> but now it wont let me turn my wirless adapter on
<nijabo> Wireless adapter?
<Shorty> the laptop doesnt have a hard wifi switch, just a capacitive touch key which is lit like its on but when i go to the wifi settings it is blacked out
<anoe> hi there, i've got an usb external hd, it was hit and nautilus says there is some content unreadable, but checking the filesystem with the disk utility  says everything's ok
<Skapare> Shorty: now that you have asked your question or stated your problem, we look to see if an expert in that area is present
<Shorty> and if i do a rfkill list it says the soft key is off
<cyberos> kehcho, What parameters need to console the network applet appears on the bar and detect my wiffi?
<anoe> so, how could i perform a low level check, or st like that?
<Shorty> any idea
<nijabo> Hm
<iijijij> any good anti virus for ubuntu
 * Skapare has no idea about a wireless adapator of unknown brand
<cyberos> kehcho, yes may language is spanish
<nijabo> iijijij: why would you need one? :P
<iijijij> to scan my windows partition
<nijabo> Ah
<nijabo> Sexc
<nijabo> I have a nice thread
<anoe> clamtv
<jymere> hi! I have installed a ssh server. I edited the file: /etc/network/interfaces : in fact it's a ethernet connection and I just put an ip adress and mask and the gateway at random. But now I can't connect to this computer with ssh ...
<Skapare> iijijij: run a 2nd windows in a virtual machine and give it access to the real windows partition for doing scanning
<nijabo> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=31723
<anoe> i mean, clamtk
<anoe> antivirus for ubuntu
<kehcho> cyberos, mira private
<anoe> got it in the repositories, i think
<Shorty> yep just as i though
<Shorty> thought*
<nijabo> Oh wait that thread isnt abvout that
<jymere> how can I retrieve my former file : /etc/network/interfaces ?
<st> lol clamav which quarantined hundreds of system files recently with no backup?
<iijijij> don't want virtual machine slow
<anoe> bye, i'll keep on searching
<Skapare> jymere: does your editor leave a backup copy?
<Shorty> ok guess i'll look elsewhere... thanks
<martin____> xrandr does not list the DVI output of my docking station, I booted with the DVI cable connected to the monitor, and the laptop docked.
<jymere> Skapare: no i don't think so ... it's gedit
<Skapare> jymere: so you need to restore your /etc/network/interfaces file because you messed with it without making a backup copy
<jymere> Skapare: yes
<Skapare> jymere: and because you messed with it, you can't get network access to download a new copy
<Skapare> jymere: I doubt mine would work on your network
<jymere> in fact i can go on internet : when i said "at random" it's not totally true: the ip adress is 192.168.1.x, mask 255.255.255.0 et and the gateway like an other ip adress
<nobuntu_> 0hai
<CruelC> how to make a screenshot in ubuntu?
<Skapare> jymere: can you pastebin your existing /etc/network/interfaces file?
<CruelC> does PrtScr key work?
<jymere> Skapare: I can put an ip adress without risk ?
<xangua> CruelC: yes
<CruelC> Where to paste the prtscr?
<jymere> Skapare: I can show to the others my ip adress without risk ?
<CruelC> I'm a winhead, so I just type "paint" in start menu if I need this
<Skapare> jymere: you want to put a static 192.168.1.X address in manually ... one you will check to be sure is not in your router's DHCP pool?
<Skapare> jymere: you can show a PRIVATE IP without risk ... such as one that begins witn 192.168 or 172.16 or 10.10
<duffydack> CruelC, pressing prntScr should open gnome-screenshot tool
 * Skapare is using 172.30.72.4
<HowardTheDuck> hi
<HowardTheDuck> whats' up all
<jymere> Skapare: I go to the other computer I come back sooner in order to put my /etc/network/interfaces
<JeffS> For a screenshot-try Applications/Accessories and look for a program simply called "Take Screenshot" in the list.
<CruelC> *damn*
<salil> Hmm?
<CruelC> ubuntu being bottlenecked by cdrom
<CruelC>  where are screenshots stored?
 * Skapare is making 100 Ubuntu CDs today
<CruelC> so?
<CruelC> WHERE ARE THE SCREENS STORED?
<Skapare> no shouting
<CruelC> I need to know, gimp says no image to post
<JeffS> When you use the Take Screenshot tool-after you click it will ask you where you want the image placed so you can select any folder of the desktop.
<CruelC> but what if I did it with a key?
<CruelC> daglo-zaglo on it all
<CruelC> gimme dirs
<CruelC> what dirs host keyboarded screens?
<xangua> on you desktop CruelC
<Skapare> CruelC: scan all your files into a list, do a screenshot, scan all your files into another list, compare lists
<CruelC> restarting x11, it's painful
<seme> hey guys.. I've just finished reading through the man pages and documentation and building from source... while I got it to build I'm not sure where I make my customizations (aka change the params for configure, add compile flags, etc)
<iijijij> what is xcopy in linux
<HowardTheDuck> i dunno
<o0ze> jiffe: cp
<iijijij> cp only copy file
<seme> iijijij, you don't need it.. cp -r will recursively copy...
<iijijij> oh i see
<seme> iijijij, or you can use rsync if you want to be able to start/restart, etc
<CruelC> 0_0
<CruelC> it's not on my desktop
<seme> or you could do something like tar cf - | (cd some/where/else; tar xf - )
<CruelC> prtscr seems not to work in u804
<seme> if you want to preserve things
<seme> lots of ways :)
<seme> oops I meant tar cf - something | (cd some/where/else; tar xf - )
<CruelC> so what the jiboe does it all mean?
<seme> anyone here ever build using apt-get source...
<CruelC> gimme a deb that binds screenshot to prtscr key, it's not present in u804 outbox
<studentz> help pam_unix(gdm:auth) : conversation failed
<st> seme, sure
<root> kvo stava
<root> haha
<jymere> hi
<Guest75086> hu
<burningphantom1> Hi
<Guest75086> hi
<Guest75086> hy
<Guest75086> jymere:
<Guest75086> hi
<FloodBot4> Guest75086: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaapvisser> I am going to order a Ubuntu Lucid VPS my providers offers the 32 and 64 bit option ... I am going to use this vps for apache and a postfix mailserver is 32 ok or are you guys advising me to go for the 64 bit version... What is best to choose?
<seme> st, after you get the source package where do you change the configure parameters
<st> seme, as arguments to ./configure
<Guest75086> got 64 version
<CruelC> Gimme a package that binds printscreen to screenshot function
<burningphantom1> Im new to the Ubuntu Operating System and was wondering if I could ask for some help.
<seme> st, can I just configure it like I normally would? how do I get it to produce a deb file then?
<Guest75086> burningphantom1: ask
<jymere> Skapare: in fact I succeed in retrieve my former file : /etc/network/interfaces
<CruelC> burningphantom1: Linux does not use drive letters
<jaapvisser> Guest75086 what makes you choose for the 64bit version ... I will become a server in my case.
<st> seme, it's one of making targets, cannot say exactly which
<burningphantom1> I installed it this morning after backing up/removing vista, and noticed that the audio doesn't work.
<jymere> Skapare : and now I can connect with ssh to this computer put the ip adress is not fix
<RenatoSilva> if I want to make some ~/file I consider useless a link to something in /tmp, is there any default directory inside /tmp I can use? /tmp/orbit-$user or /tmp/tracker-$user, maybe?
<Guest75086> jaapvisser: my expirience with 64 bit version
<CruelC> instead, it's hd/sd/cd bus a-z number 1-100
<Guest75086> in server platform of course
<jymere> How can I do that ?
<burningphantom1> so I was wondering... how I could get the audio working again
<seme> st, ok let me look at the man page again... it didn't look like you could do it that way
<CruelC> burningphantom1: for example, sda1 or hda2
<jaapvisser> ok .... tnx Guest76086
<studentz> heelp me Stuck in login gdm error pam_unix(gdm:auth): conversation failed
<CruelC> but this may be quite confusing for winheads
<seme> ahh.. dpkg-buildpackage
<burningphantom1> could you explain how to get to sda1 or hda2 please?
<CruelC> Ubuntu has a Computer facility in Start2
<seme> one last question can I specify a different location for all this to happen... for some reason it is all getting downloaded to my home directory
<CruelC> at least in 8.04
<seme> or at least it downloads it to the current directory
<seme> but I'd like to force it to happen somewhere else
<CruelC> in Computer facility, just double-click the normal "name" of the desired CD/partition
<jymere> hi ! I created an ssh server on a machine which I called M1. I succeeded to connect with ssh to M1 from an other computer which I called M2. Now I want to fix the M2's IP adress ? How can I do that ?
<jrib> seme: what is "all this"?
<jrib> jymere: what do you mean by "fix"?
<CruelC> on your keyboard, press alt+f1, then the right arrow
<CruelC> burningphantom1: did you find the Computer facility?
<jymere> jrib: I don't want that my M2's IP adress change each time I start M2
<burningphantom1> is computer facility called disk utility?
<CruelC> Computer
<DEKiMA> Hell all.
<CruelC> it's just named "computer
<burningphantom1> yes. Im on computer
<duffydack> jymere, either set it manually or use m2.local as the address
<trojan_spike> hi,, lil info needed here.. terminal installing, multi-install,, is it i.e 'sudo apt-get install vlc && gimp && ark' etc ??
<CruelC> Remember your needed tome's "name", letters are not used
<DEKiMA> I was wondering if anyone knew the origin of the name apache and apache2 for httpd?
<jrib> jymere: you'd have to speak with your isp about that.  Why don't you just use a dynamic dns service like dyndns.com?
<M1> jymere: You named it after me? :D
<burningphantom1> it says file system and cd/dvd drive
<duffydack> jymere, is this a local pc or remote ?
<seme> jrib: it is a poorly worded question ;)... I meant that I would like to pick a location, say $HOME/src/ubuntu, and when I execute apt-get -b source somepackage it puts all the artifacts there such as the downloaded source, resulting debs, etc
<hugoshi> is there an email client in ubuntu that will both enable me to view multiple inboxes separately, as well as together in sort of a collated view?
<DEKiMA> It came up and I realized that I didn't have any idea :)
<jymere> duffydack: remote
<jymere> M1: sorry :D
<CruelC> on the left side are some disks
<jrib> seme: just run the command from that directory (cd there first), it extracts things to the current working directory.
<trojan_spike> hughhalf, i think thunderbird can do that
<i_is_broke> trojan_spike, just leave a space between them nothing else it should work.
<jymere> jrib: I see on the internet that it was possible
<v3nd3tta``> DEKiMA: sudo apt-get install <program1> <program2> ... will do it
<duffydack> jymere, then as jrib  suggested, get a dynamic dns service, like dyndns
<trojan_spike> i_is_broke, give me an example plz
<DEKiMA> That wasn't my question.
<burningphantom1> what should I do with the disks?
<DEKiMA> I was just curious why it's called apache instead of httpd.
<DEKiMA> That's all.
<albech> can i sync my evolution calendar with google calendar?
<jrib> jymere: you can get a static ip, sure, through your isp.  But more likely you want to just use something like dyndns.com (there are plenty of clients for it in the repositories, like ddclient for example)
<i_is_broke> trojan_spike, try like sudo apt-get install conky vlc compiz
<jymere> duffydack: but how can I know the adress Ip of M2 ?
<jymere> jrib: ok I am about to see it
<jrib> jymere: essentially, you'll have something like jymere.dyndns.com that will correspond to M2 always regardless of ip
<seme> jrib: thanks :)
<trojan_spike> ty
<mar3k> hello everyone
<whynot> hi
<jymere> jrib: I believe I understand. In fact, instead of type the Ip adress of M2, I'd have used the dns name ? is that correct ?
<mar3k> is this ok to discuss issues in Doxygen
<jrib> jymere: yes
<jymere> jrib: is it reliable ?
<duffydack> jymere, I use dyndns, I have a configuration page for it in my router settings..easy peasy
<Who> guys i am installing Ubuntu using Wubi
<Who> this is my first time
<mar3k> or there is a special channel for doxygen
<Who> is 12 GB enough ?
<jymere> duffydack: ok i'll try. thanks a lot !
<duffydack> Who, more than enough
<jrib> jymere: sure works great
<om26er> Who, its more than enough but the preferred method is to install by booting
<Who> duffydack:  thanks alot
<Tweaky> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kane77> how do I rewrite boot sector on usb stick?
<duffydack> kane77, grub?
<kane77> duffydack, I need to remove grub from there
<Mikolos> http://www.schulterglatze.de/spenden/2502677 thx :D
<duffydack> kane77, just remove it, not replace with something else?
<kane77> duffydack, yes, I tried deleting and recreating partition, but the grub is still there.. (maybe I did it wrong though)
<dfcnvt> I have a problem with opening the folder... check the video of my desktop to see the problem.
<dfcnvt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eOZUoa0fSc
<dfcnvt> and this one too, different media player... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3mqT1uvN04
<duffydack> kane77,  a few ways, could just use Disk Utility to format the drive.  it will write new mbr
<HowardTheDuck> hey is it better to have an antivirus on my windows partition or just scan it w/ clamtk from ubuntu
<bazhang> Mikolos, dont spam here
<pragmaticenigma> Clam doesn't remove viruses, it will only tell you that you have a virus
<bazhang> dfcnvt, more useful to pastebin the error messages with what you are trying to do
<duffydack> kane77, or.. sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1   (replace sdb with your usb stick id)
<HowardTheDuck> pragmaticenigma: ah ok.  thanks.  ill just use that panda cloud thing then
<pragmaticenigma> HowardTheDuck: You can also use TrendMicro's House Call
<HowardTheDuck> I really like the idea of cloud av...i wanna try that one out
<HowardTheDuck> see just how light on resources it really is
<dfcnvt> bazhang: There are no code to paste for the error. Therefore, I have no use of it. Please check the video to see the problem otherwise.
<HowardTheDuck> pragmaticenigma: ill check it out thanks
<bazhang> dfcnvt, describe what you are trying to do then, and what does not work
<dfcnvt> you're afraid of watching the film?
<dfcnvt> Alright, I'll explain.
<ajay> hello
<dfcnvt> I clicked the folder on the ubuntu's desktop and it opened as a media player but not as a folder. How do I prevent this?
<xangua> dfcnvt: right clic in the folder> properties> open with> select nautilus
<lugalgal> hello everybody i need some help with ubuntu 10.10 netbook version.i just left win 7 and very confused about this thing.
<xangua> !manual | lugalgal
<ubottu> lugalgal: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jrib> dfcnvt: go to nautilus, right click on a directory and change the program used to open directories back to the file browser (nautilus)
<nothingspecial> dfcnvt: right click and choose to open with file browser then tick the always do this box
<kane77> duffydack, also I have problem, I installed buntu on my work laptop and I wanted to install grub to usb stick (so that if I did not put stick in it would boot into windows normally) but for unknown reason if I boot off usb stick it only writes grub over the screen
<dfcnvt> Okay, I'm working on it...
<icetrain_> hi guys the way to /audanp german help channel
<icetrain_> ?
<dfcnvt> Problem solved.
<dfcnvt> Thanks guys.
<EpicFialGuy> ive a problem with gnome - i need to "--replace" compiz/metacity every time i boot and i can't see what windows are open in the bottom bar
<EpicFialGuy> >ping on irc
<EpicFialGuy> anyone of you opensourcerers would lend a hand?
<studentz> help I'm stuck in the login screen. error pam_unix(gdm:auth): conversation failed
<st> EpicFialGuy, your session settings are wrong
<EpicFialGuy> how can i reverse my session settings to that of a livecd?
<EpicFialGuy> or any defaults?
<pragmaticenigma> EpicFialGuy: when you login, does gnome display the menus at all?  What was the last thing you did before experiencing this issue?
<hceasy> 大家好
<Braber01> um is there a way to play a sound with the command line in the backgorund? I like to play muds with my login shell but don't know how to play a sound with it?
<lugalgal> ubuntu manual is for 10.04 but i need knowledge about Unity .this is totally different from gnome.
<hceasy> 有人能看懂我说话吗?
<EpicFialGuy> the last thing was playing wow and conversing on pidgin
<hceasy> hi
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Who> guys i am getting Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr error
<duffydack> kane77,  not 100% sure but you probably need to boot ubuntu, install grub to usb stick and copy /boot/grub/grub.cfg to your usb sticks boot/grub/ folder.
<hceasy> 哈哈
<Who> when trying to install ubuntu using Wubi
<Braber01> !ch | hceasy
<ubottu> hceasy: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ashwin> how play video on bt4?
<EpicFialGuy> hello?
<Who> umm what could be the reason ?
<pragmaticenigma> ashwin: !backtrack4
<pragmaticenigma> !bt4
<ashwin> yes
<jrib> !backtrack | ashwin
<ubottu> ashwin: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<duffydack> kane77, should have chosen your usb stick as the location to write boot loader during install ...
<lugalgal> hello.doesn't anybody know about unity desktop?
<Who> guys i am getting Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr error
<pragmaticenigma> thanks jrib
<duffydack> there isnt a lot to learn about unity....
<lugalgal> @duffydack if you answered me.pls tell me how to create shortcuts in unity.
<pragmaticenigma> lugalgal: what do you want to know about Unity?
<EpicFialGuy> how do i reverse session settings to default?
<kane77> duffydack, yes, that's what I did, but I'm not sure if the numbers in grub config are correct, how does grub get hd numbers? during installation the usb would be hd1 0 is it possible that when booting it will be hd0 0?
<lugalgal> i couldn't create shortcuts and couldn't add buttons to sidebar.i want to learn how to do.
<duffydack> lugalgal, when you run your program you right click the icon for it on the left, and choose keep in launcher
<steffen123_> weird problem here, my server's cert is rejected by ubuntu-firefox, but its accepted by gentoo-firefox, winXP-firefox and win7-IE
<steffen123_> i checked by comparing the SHA print that ubuntu receives the same cert as the others
<dfcnvt> All of the silly effort I made, thanks to you. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv8A4W4h9CQ
<EpicFialGuy> somebody
<steffen123_> can anyone point me to how to figure out why this cert is being rejected on ubuntu? the site is https://the-movement.info
<lugalgal> sorry i didn't get it.when i run a program i will keep it on launcher by doing what?
<Braber01> hey I'm trying to figure out how to use aplay to play music while I'm playing a mud any ideas?
 * Skapare wonders why Firefox is taking 44 seconds from "click on the icon" to "window is open"
<lugalgal> and what about programs i use in wine like winamp.how to create shorcuts
 * Skapare wonders why Firefox is taking 44 seconds to start because his computer is only 1.6 GHz with only 4GB RAM
<jrib> Braber01: command &
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: Do you have a lot of plugins installed?
<Braber01> jrib Thanks I figured I forgot the &
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: not that I am aware of ... just freshly installed Ubuntu 10.10 amd64 from scratch
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: are you running Ubuntu for 64bit?
<Skapare> yes, 64 bit
<Skapare> maybe it put a 32 bit Firefox on?
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: there is only a 32 bit version of Firefox
<deverne> #f-spot
<mman> Skapare, It happend to me, not that long but it did. What I did was uninstall the visual effects (who is it called?)
<wastrel> firefox takes a long time to load first time because of disk slow
<ira> Firefox loads in just a few seconds, using 64bit
<mman> Skapare, *how
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: Usually, I find slow downs are from having a lot of different plugins installed (such as flash, logmein, etc...) and firefox does a check once and awhile to make sure the most up to date versions are installed
<wastrel> it reads a lot of crap from disk
<mman> Skapare, the compiz! thats what i unistalled and then it worked
<lugalgal>  @pragmaticenigma,can you tell me how to create shortcuts for programs like winamp(using with wine)...and please tell me how to add buttons of any programs in sidebar
<pragmaticenigma> lugalgal: I'm not familiar with Unity... I recommend using a regular Ubuntu install for what your attempting to do
<st> lugalgal, had you read help ?
<chicao> a good phone and adress agenda to linux ?
<lugalgal> @st if you mean manual it didn't work.
<winxordie> anyone know where/how I'd get gconf.pc for pkg-config? I've got gconf2 installed but can't find gconf.pc anywhere.
<EpicFialGuy> the game
<pragmaticenigma> lugalgal: Unity is really intended to be a simple interface for people who aren't too familiar with computers and desire a simple approach to using thier computer.  Your looking to do more advanced items, therefore, I would recomend you use a full install of Ubuntu
<st> pragmaticenigma, add a program icon isn't 'advanced' item
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: so the firefox people only know how to do 32 bit?
<lmontrie> winxordie: sudo updatedb && locate gconf.pc
<EpicFialGuy> yes
<EpicFialGuy> because they're dumb
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: They aren't interested in making a 64bit application at this time
<crimsun> winxordie: you probably want libgconf2-dev
<lugalgal> pragmaticenigma, i use ubuntu 10.10 on netbook that's why i have unity.i can move to desktop but it will be harsh for intel atom.
<burningphantom1> does anyone know why ubuntu isn't playing sound from my laptop speakers?
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: so maybe this is to leave them with a 4G process memory limit so they will get better at not being so bloated?
<pragmaticenigma> lugalgal: There is no difference between running the netbook edition and the full edition... the biggest difference is the netbook edition keeps you from loading up too many apps at one time
<crimsun> burningphantom1: could be a lot of reasons.  Have you tried filing a bug (`ubuntu-bug alsa-base`)?
<EpicFialGuy> burningphantom1: your sound mixer is muted
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: the memory limit is the hardware addressing... 32bit address space only allows for about 4g of memory
<pragmaticenigma> in a 32 bit OS
<burningphantom1> wait. where is sound mixer on ubuntu?
<burningphantom1> its my first day of using this OS
<crimsun> burningphantom1: try Applications > Accessories > Terminal, and in it type: alsamixer
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: if firefox is 32 bit mode, then it can't get larger than 4G ... maybe that's a good thing to teach their programmers to not make code that bloats so easily
<winxordie> lmontrie, crimsun: thanks!
<burningphantom1> then what? all I see are different bars... master is at 100, headphones at 0, pcm and front are 99, line is at 0, cd is 81, mic is 0 and s/pdif is... 0?
<hihihi100> ext4 reserver 5% of any hard disk as lost and found space, is any way I can reduce it?
<hihihi100> reserves*
<burningphantom1> which do I alter?
<EpicFialGuy> my gnome is fugded up and im left waiting with nothign to do! my bottom bar is not displaying active windows. what do?
<nadav> how do I open a .run file?
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: No one should write a program that requires that much RAM, the system would likely crash... Firefox is what it is... You could try Google Chrome, Chromium or Opera too...
<EpicFialGuy> nadav: sh
<EpicFialGuy> somebody!
<JeffS> is the bottom bar displaying at all?
<velko> hihihi100, yes. tune2fs -m
<EpicFialGuy> JeffS: yes, it displays a few buttons
<EpicFialGuy> JeffS: like "hide all windows on desktop", trash bin and 4 monitors, but that's it
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: I wrote a program a few months ago that uses about 48G of RAM .... but it's a maths program doing extremely high precision calculations
<hihihi100> velko, will there be any problem if I do it with storaged data already present in the disk? do I have to do it RIGHT AFTER formatting?
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: it runs on about 40 machines that have 64G
<JeffS> Do you have several desktops? I can toggle between 4. If I accidentally switch to another desktop that has no apps running my bottom bar shows nothing
<burningphantom1> orry but is hasnt done anything
<velko> hihihi100, i don't this that there will be any problems. but a backup is always a good idea
<EpicFialGuy> JeffS: that didn't work
<mrk_> hi, what is the best image burner for .iso files on  ubuntu 10.4?
<metalfan_> hi
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: Apples to Oranges there... Your talking a program that requires a much more heavy duty machine to begin with
<virusuy> morning all 0/
<pragmaticenigma> gotta go here everyone, time to watch Hak5
<metalfan_> is there no 10.10 ubuntu server version? my 10.04 system says that it cant be upgraded via "sudo do-release-upgrade"  already the newest version?
<JeffS> is the bar expanded across the full width of the screen?
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: true
<hihihi100> velko, do u see my name with yellow letters when I write your nick?
<metalfan_> mrk_, i believe nautilus can do it without external tools
<EpicFialGuy> JeffS: yes
<burningphantom1> anything else I can try to allow sound?
<velko> hihihi100, with red ;)
<metalfan_> writing with colors in irc is epic fail
<wowaname_> Hello... right now I'm in irssi and trying to open X window system, but I can't because my home folder is encrypted
<hihihi100> a, ok , so i dont need to do anything special, just type a nick so it highlights...
<metalfan_> hihihi100, yes
<velko> hihihi100, yes
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/firefox-bin: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<pragmaticenigma> metalfan_: You need to add the option "-d" to do the upgrade
<metalfan_> hihihi100, the other client will do it for you
<hihihi100> metalfan, ok
<hihihi100> velko, ok
<mrk_> metalfan_, i'm not sure how, i have brasero installed but its not functioning properly
<velko> hihihi100, and you can tab-complete names. it's very convenient
<JeffS> hmm so you have this window up on the screen, but no corresponding app displaying in the bar below. I'm thinking...
<metalfan_> pragmaticenigma, thx
<hihihi100> how do i do that?
<wowaname_> Anyone?
<burningphantom1> how do you join different servers?
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: Chances are that's a ported version that someone or the package maintainers did... all it was is compiled using the 64 bit compiler
<metalfan_> pragmaticenigma, i dont remember using -d on my desktop...there the upgrade went fine
<wowaname_> I set it to login automatically, so I'm pretty sure that's the problem
<velko> hihihi100, type "vel" and press the tab key on your keyboard in order to complete my nick to "velko"
<wowaname_> But how can I change that back via bash or something
<pragmaticenigma> metalfan_: When using the LTS editions of Ubuntu, you have to add the -d to force it to do the upgrade
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: that would mean it will have 64 bit pointers, and a few other 64-bit things, and can access more than 4G
<mastrociliegia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<burningphantom1> Please! does no-one know?
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: still doesn't explain why 44 seconds just to get first window open
<mastrociliegia> ciao a tutti...
<hihihi100> velko, cool
<EpicFialGuy> JeffS: people in #ubuntu-pl told me to install fusion-icon, but it doesn't solve anything
<wowaname_> Nobody? I have to go somewhere in a bit and this is the only place i get internet right now
<Tweaky> hi. im trying to get my audio inuput to work. in the volume control it shows that there is input and the volume is up but i cant hear the input. any advice?
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: Not necassarily... the compiler could just simply make it so the libraries can reference each other.. the code inside the program has to be able to do the advanced memory addressing
<piglit> how did i add a file to a NFS share ?
<burningphantom1> Tweaky, I have the same problem
<burningphantom1> cant hear a thing
<JeffS> doesn't feel like an icon thing. still thinking...
<piglit> like this file needs to be shared with nfs /home/user/this_file
<wowaname_> ...Is there anyone here who can help me
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: Programs written in C and C++ (like Firefox) require some memory management to be coded, if it was written for 32bit proecssors, it will only attempt to address up to the 4G memory cap
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: it is possible to make code than can't do more than a 32-bit program would, even when compiled as 64-bit, but that would be some really gawdawful coding (if done in C/C++)
<C-Peemp> I'm using 10.04. When I try to run "Touchpad" (under System->Preferences), I get this error: "GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<C-Peemp> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics". The problem is, I don't see an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 !
<Bruce_Wayne> My usb is messed up.. It's not able to mount in the system, or neither format through disk utility... any suggestions?
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: The compilers (like GCC) can make the code compatible for 64bit
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: so I take it Firefox has some gawdawful code inside?
<thevishy> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<mrk_> i tried to use terminal to burn the image, and it went through he motions, but ended up with a defective disc, is there any alternative?
<vic20gmr> ive been using iwconfig to try to improve my wifi performance [its my only way of connecting to the internet right now] i would like suggeestions for what i might try setting rts, frag, and any other paramaters to in order to improve this
<steffen123_> pragmaticenigma just for the record FF works perfectly fine as 64bit
<Tweaky> burningphantom1: i just figured it out
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: Your making a lot of assumptions (I wasn't able to read your last comment fully)
<velko> burningphantom1, make sure there are no "MM" (muted) signs under any of the bars in alsamixer. press "m" to toggle mute
<steffen123_> i've been using 64bit firefox for at least a couple of years, and except for flash there's no problems
<crimsun> burningphantom1: have you tried raising Headphones?
<derek> How can I change my spellcheck to American English insteade of British English? It keeps confusing me as to whether I should be using Zs or Ss >_>
<pragmaticenigma> steffen123_: I'm not arguing whether or not it works, I know it works, I use Centos5.5 for 64bit with Firefox and runs just fine
<steffen123_> not on ubuntu tho
<EpicFialGuy> goddamit there are 1500 users here and most of them are sitting with their thumb up their rear end - i think i should call canonical to get help
<steffen123_> sorry i misunderstodo :)
<EpicFialGuy> approx 10 users active ;_;
<wastrel> hi
<Bruce_Wayne> EpicFialGuy: YOu're righ
<pragmaticenigma> EpicFialGuy: Welcome to IRC... this is normal
<steffen123_> EpicFialGuy: if you're unhappy with the free support provided by people in their spare time, then yes, call canonical for paid support
<steffen123_> that's how it works
<bliss> hey
<Bruce_Wayne> My usb is messed up.. It's not able to mount in the system, or neither format through disk utility... any suggestions?
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: well written code, even though originally tested on 32-bit, once compiled on 64-bit will be able to use more than 4G by virtue of simply using malloc() and friends correctly, and not doing bit-picking on pointers and such
<mrk_> metalfan_, , nautilus for image burning, what did you mean?
<thevishy> This is voluntary service! People need not help you at all
<bliss> i am using ubuntu ultimate 2.8 and my firefox doesnt works
<burningphantom1> how do you run ubotto
<ira> firefox is opensource and is available if anyone wants to inspect the code
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: as a programmer (being doing C since 1982) I know that compiling into a 64-bit environment makes things such that a programmer has to go out of his/her way to be limited to 4G
<EpicFialGuy> bliss: any error msgs?
<sapiens__> hi
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: That's up to the programmer if they include that... Mozilla has it stated on their own website that they are not currently interested in making a 64bit version.  Any 64bit versions you see are from other people creating their own and sharing it
<thevishy> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sapiens__> Any program to sniff URLS?
<sapiens__> like wincap
<burningphantom1> run /ubottu
<burningphantom1> err...
<EpicFialGuy> bliss: any error msgs?
<sapiens__> i need to ger rtmp urls from a website
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: and they also do not like it when compiled elsewhere it has the Firefox branding, too
<burningphantom1> help /ubottu
<thevishy> sapiens__, for what ? Firebug is a good tool to do anything related to browsers
<C-Peemp> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics". The problem is, I don't see an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 !
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: Not much anyone can do when you release your code as opensource
<sapiens__> for extratc rtmp url from a web
<C-Peemp> I'm using 10.04. When I try to run "Touchpad" (under System->Preferences), I get this error: "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics". The problem is, I don't see an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 !
<sapiens__> or a swf file
<thevishy> sapiens then you might need parsers
<velko> burningphantom1, no. start the line with ! and continue with the word you search for. like "!wine"
<pragmaticenigma> sapiens__: This is not the correct chat room for that topic
<vic20gmr> Bruce_Wayne, when your attention is needed by someone, do they turn on a big spotlight with a penguin silohette?
<sapiens__> Flash decompiler doesn't work with wine xd
<ira> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<burningphantom1> so... !ubottu?
<burningphantom1> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sgo11> hi, I created 50x50mm pictures with 120 resolution. I created another A4 size xcf file with 120 resolution. then copy and paste those pictures into that A4 xcf file and then save the A4 xcf file as jpg file. In the end, I print the jpg file with eog. but the pictures in the print is not 50x50mm. instead, it's 47x47mm. Can anyone tell me how can I get exact 50x50mm pictures printout? thansk.
<vic20gmr> ive been using iwconfig to try to improve my wifi performance [its my only way of connecting to the internet right now] i would like suggeestions for what i might try setting rts, frag, and any other paramaters to in order to improve this
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: open source does not cover trademark branding ... open source is a copyright issue
<Bruce_Wayne> vic20mgr: I just asked for help.. If you don't want to help... That's fine.. but no need to be over smart either
<sapiens__> wirechark?
<sapiens__> *wireshark?
<burningphantom1> I just want to know how to get sound working with ubuntu.
<velko> sgo11, this is not a problem related to ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: It's up to the developer to remove their trademarks before releasing the source
 * nijabo is away: /away
<crimsun> burningphantom1: Please raise the Headphones level
<sgo11> velko, sorry. I thought I joined gimp.
<vic20gmr> Bruce_Wayne, i wasnt making any connection to anything youve said here, ive add, and a cheeky sense of humor, so sorry if i peeved you
<burningphantom1> its on 80%
<mrk_> any decent alternative to brasero?
<vic20gmr> i have a.d.d.
<pragmaticenigma> mrk_: k3b
<mrk_> pragmaticenigma, thanks, where can i find it?
<mrk_> please
<pragmaticenigma> sudo apt-get install k3b
<burningphantom1> it worked fine this morning... then again it was vista this morning.
<crimsun> burningphantom1: can you join me in #ubuntu-audio-help, please?
<mrk_> pragmaticenigma, , thanks again, i'll check it out
<sapiens__> pragmaticenigma:  and where can i found a method to catch rtmp? rtmpdump only download video fron rtmp urls
<Csmgiw> Hey can anybody lend me a hand real quick?
<pragmaticenigma> mrk_: It's similar in layout to CDBurnerXP if your familair with that
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: so basically, it is slow for which reason?  because it was compiled with 64-bit toolchain?
<Csmgiw> I Gota grub rescue screen
<Csmgiw> And no commands work for it
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: can you suggest another fully open source browser?
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: It's slow because of a configuration issue
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: Chromium is fully open source
<nsd_> I have a machine with an Ubuntu server install that I can't make connect to the network. I've tried both dhcp and static configurations with /etc/network/interfaces but neither work. I have another machine that I use a dhcp configuration set with the same file that works fine. Both machines are connected with patch cables to a switch that is then connected to a router via a wireless bridge. I've tried everything I can think of, but every time pinging either outsi
<nsd_> de pages (e.g., google) or the router has no result. Perhaps it is possible that the card is bad?
<Csmgiw> I have a machine tht I hard shut down because it froze
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: and is there a fix for this configuration issue?
<Csmgiw> And now im at a grub recovery screen
<pragmaticenigma> I have no idea... My version of Firefox on CentOS 5.5 loads up in 5 seconds
<mrk_> pragmaticenigma, , i'm a total newbie to linux and ubuntu, and trying to work things out at present...for some reason, the software doesn't read my cd drive correctly, and says there is no adequate cd, when there is a perfectly good, blank cd with enough space in the drive
<pragmaticenigma> nsd_: Have you tried swapping the network cards between the two machines?
<Skapare> nsd_: can these two machines ping each other via their auto-configured link-local IPv6 address?
<Csmgiw> Grub rescue has no valid commands .-.
<nsd_> Skapare: Both machines are using IPv4; I don't even know the first thing about IPv6
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: a 32-bit CentOS?
<pragmaticenigma> mrk_: Have you tried a different disk?
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: CentOS 64 bit
<mrk_> pragmaticenigma,  i've tried four new ones, the same thing occurs with brasero
<nsd_> pragmaticenigma: I have not yet tried swapping cards. Would there perhaps be some way of knowing if a card is bad from software? E.g., would the kernel start spitting out messages? I will try swapping cards eventually, though.
<Skapare> nsd_: this command can show you your IPv6 address, if it is doable:   ifconfig eth0 | grep fe80:
<pragmaticenigma> mrk_: Do you have another brand of disk to try?
<C-Peemp> ubottu, well, it refers to the xorg.conf file, which I don't have. So?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Csmgiw> So nobody even wants to help...
<mrk_> pragmaticenigma, , i know the discs are sound because i've recorded on them using windows
<pragmaticenigma> nsd_: You could try something like lspci | grep -i "network|ethernet"
<jimishol> trying to make vitualGL running even if server is at gdm logging in i managed to brake desktop effects for my account and lose some privileges as admin. other users had no effect. i created another admin user and his only problem is that gnome-terminal closes imediately after start. i removed my account , erased my files and recreated my account but problem persists. Just before make a format, have anyone any idea for easy fix? txs
<Skapare> nsd_: if you get such an address on each machine, then use the "ping6" command, type in the address of the other machine ... and append the string "%eth0" to the IPv6 address when doing that
<C-Peemp> I'm trying to fix a problem and I'm being told to edit the xorg.conf file, but I don't have one!
<vic20gmr> how do i at least make the settings i make in iwconfig stick, so i dont have to reenter them every time i reboot?
<nsd_> Skapare: will try
<pragmaticenigma> mrk_: I would try k3b first, if the same issue arises then it's likely a driver issue with Ubuntu and your drive may not be fully supported yet
<bluefrog> C-Peemp, create the xorg.conf gile
<Skapare> nsd_: if the bad machine shows no interface at all, then yeah, there is a lower level issue
<C-Peemp> bluefrog, how?
<nsd_> pragmaticenigma, skapare: brb
<bluefrog> C-Peemp, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<C-Peemp> yeah bluefrog I get that, but what do I put in it without screwing up the whole X?
<pragmaticenigma> C-Peemp: the command is: Xorg -configure
<jimishol> trying to make vitualGL running even if server is at gdm logging in i managed to brake desktop effects for my account and lose some privileges as admin. other users had no effect. i created another admin user and his only problem is that gnome-terminal closes imediately after start. i removed my account , erased my files and recreated my account but problem persists. Just before make a format, have anyone any idea for easy fix? txs
 * Skapare has found every Ubuntu system he has installed since 9.04 has IPv6 ready to go, and has IPv6 link-local addresses auto-configured on all interfaces that come up
<EpicFialGuy> the game
<pragmaticenigma> that will create an xorg.conf file in your home directory, you can then copy it to your /etc/X11 folder
<mrk_> pragmaticenigma, , that's the conclusion i've come to, which is why i think i'll try the k3b. I did try to write using womid, but the software doesn't replay the burned disc which i 'cdwrote' with womid
 * Skapare has also found IPv6 to be more reliable ... within the LAN ... than IPv4
<BluesKaj> howdy
<bluefrog> C-Peemp, what you have been told to write in it
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: I don't think his issue is with IPv6 or IPv4, I think there might be a hardware issue
<C-Peemp> a few lines concerning SHMConfig, bluefrog.
<mrk_> pragmaticenigma, , thanks for your help
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: if ifconfig doesn't even show his interface, that's almost certainly true ... but if it does, then certain tests can help determine that, and in my experience, the IPv6 tests are more reliable at that
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: he also mentioned using the same configuration file on both machines... possible that he's trying to use the same static IP address on both machines
<schweegi> how can i change the default keyring password?
<bluefrog> C-Peemp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492984
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: and that is one good reason for doing the IPv6 link-local test
<Who1> hello guys i want to help your documentation team a bit regarding Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr on windows 7
<cheater00> hi guys
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: doesn't his router have to support ipv6?
<Who1> i believe i found a easier solution to that problem
<cheater00> do i need to do anything special to upgrade from grub 1 to grub 2?
<cheater00> or can i just select the grub-pc package in synaptic?
<Who1> so where can  i address it so all the people can benefit from it
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: only if he wants to reach the internet via IPv6 ... or if he is doing this between separate LAN segments separated by the router
<pragmaticenigma> cheater00: You really shouldn't attempt to upgrade GRUB manually, that should be something that is taken care of during install
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: within the same switched LAN segment, he's good to go with either statically configured IPv6, or the auto-configured link-local addresses
<cheater00> pragmaticenigma: i want to upgrade grub.
<sinibaldo> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<sinibaldo> how can i find help from ankara
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: I have a router that only supports ipv4, I cannot link between my two ipv6 enabled machines using ipv6 addresses, I have to use ipv4
<C-Peemp> I just added those lines to the newly created file. If my X stops working I'm gonna come back and kill you all ;)
<sapiens__> any idea?
<pragmaticenigma> cheater00: Why?
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: for static IPv6, he'd have to add that in his interfaces file ... for link-local, if the interface is up, it's ready to use
<sinibaldo> or help from turkey
<cheater00> pragmaticenigma: because.
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: do you get any output from this:   ifconfig eth0 | grep fe80:
<pragmaticenigma> cheater00: In my experience trying to upgrade GRUB usually ends up with me losing my system... If you really want to upgrade it, reinstall the OS
<tesh> hi, i want to run a ubuntu box on the network, without keyboard, montior or mouse.  this works fine until if for some reason ubuntu is not shutdown properly in which case on the next boot it hangs on the grub menu.  can i make it just boot into ubuntu automatically everytime the machine is switched on?
<cheater00> no
<xrdodrx> !tr | sinibaldo
<ubottu> sinibaldo: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pragmaticenigma> cheater00: sounds like your an 8year old kid... grow up
<cheater00> sounds like you don't know what you're talking about, have managed to break your OS a few times, and think everyone's as much of a mishap as you
<nsd_> Skapare, pragmaticenigma: I could not ping either machine with IPv6, but the card is detected by the kernel so the next thing I'm trying is swapping cards. Thanks for the help thus far
<cheater00> and are fear-mongering since
<Skapare> I guess his card swap will be telling ... if the problem moves to the other machine, it was the card
<KwikkSilva> HI Guys
<Skapare> or the driver for that card
<xrdodrx> cheater00: Please stop the flamewar. :)
<KwikkSilva> best application to stream video to the XBox 360 on Ubuntu?
<cheater00> there we go, that should prove much more helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading%20to%20GRUB%202
<iewan64> hi peeps
<cheater00> xrdodrx: have done
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: ifconfig returned an IPv6 address... but I knew that was available already
<iewan64> brb
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: FYI, I have upgraded grub ... it can be dicey ... minor glitches can kill the system ... but it also has succeeded before
<C-Peemp> Guess what? Didn't work.
 * nijabo is back (gone 00:17:27)
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: OTOH, it was never on a dual-boot machine, either
<pragmaticenigma> C-Peemp: Please tell us what the original problem was
<burningphantom1> crimsun, invite me please
<iflema> cheater00 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading%20to%20GRUB%202  or just --purge remove old version , install grub-pc and be done with it.... =)
<C-Peemp> error when trying to run Touchpad, pragmaticenigma
<crimsun> burningphantom1: it's an open channel, just join it
<Skapare> C-Peemp: but at least your X did come back up?
<cheater00> iflema: yeah, just posted that same guide =)
<vic20gmr> how do i at least make the settings i make in iwconfig stick, so i dont have to reenter them every time i reboot?
<Guest58245> I am in Kde 3.5, I cant figure where to change the default sound card pulse audio uses, any suggestions?
<C-Peemp> I'm using 10.04. When I try to run "Touchpad" (under System->Preferences), I get this error: "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics". I added a few lines to that (previously empty) file. Didn't work.
<crimsun> Guest58245: do you prefer a gui or a command line (Terminal)?
<C-Peemp> yes, Skapare.
<C-Peemp> (Here I am)
<Guest58245> crimsun, either one long as it works lol
<crimsun> Guest58245: then you probably want to install the `pavucontrol` package
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: if two machines on the same LAN have IPv6 addresses auto-configured (the ones beginning with "fe80:" and ending with "/64") ... then they should be able to ping each other ... but be sure to use "ping6" AND be sure to append % plus the interface name onto the address
<Guest58245> crimsun, okay the other question is when I set pulse audio to my first sound card, get skype to use my second one...skype only shows the pulse audio local server
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: for example this works for me:  ping6 fe80::224:e8ff:fee7:1ecc%eth0
<R101011> hi
<krunal> what do i do if my batttery indicator is showing wrong
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: do you have a link to a good resource on the topic... I've only gotten a small bit of information about IPV6
<Greyed> hello, i just do stupid thing - install ubuntu 10.10 near WinXP, and do not set Grub  for WinXP...  and now can`t find how repair it XD
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: unfortunately, no one single resource ... I've had to learn it in bits and pieces ... maybe I should write it up
<crimsun> Guest58245: I don't understand; can you take screenshots and explain?
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: That would be very helpful
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: most resources describe networks that do have IPv6 routers and/or IPv6 internet or some tunnel broker ... and they focus on that
<Guest58245> crimsun, when I use skype and go to the audio tab the only cards listed in there says Pulse Audio Local Server, it doesnt give me the option of picking a sound card. I want to setup so like all my sounds, music, youtube videos, etc come through my first sound card, but skype goes through my second
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: merely getting IPv6 to work within a LAN took some aggregation of info
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: yeah... the only exposure I've had on the topic is through a web cast from hak5.org
<Medievalchips> Hey guys I have a problem with conky on ubuntu 10.10 when I make it start on startup it appears on top of all programs do you know what i can do to put it on the bottom
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: I use a Buffalo router with the stock firmware, I'm sure if I installed DDWRT on it I would have an IPv6 enabled router
<crimsun> Guest58245: which version of Skype are you using?
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: but IPv6 done manually can be simpler than IPv4 ... except in cases of LONG addresses
<Guest58245> crimsun, the latest from skype.com so skype something beta 2
<crimsun> Guest58245: E.g., I'm using 2.1.0.81-1ubuntu5 from the partner repository.
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: but I use short IPv6 addresses on my LANs ... like fc01::4
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: The shortening is just because everyting between the fc01 and 4 was all zeroed out
<Guest58245> crimsun, it says ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1
 * sedulous agrees that IPv6 is actually simpler than IPv4 (if you count in NAT)
<crimsun> Guest58245: are you still on Intrepid?
<YiMing> Please help me! I was trying install a nautilus extension called tracker-tag-tab.py,I put it to ~/.nautilus/python-extensions/ ,and modify it's permission to execute, and restart nautilus,But it's doesnt work
<Guest58245> crimsun, no it was the only one I could find on Skypes website I am on maverick running kde 3.5
<crimsun> Guest58245: ah, well, for reference, it's also in the Canonical partner repository.
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: on one machine do:   ifconfig add fc01::4/16   .... on another machine in the same LAN do:   ifconfig add fc01::5/16   ... that should get those machines going temporarily on IPv6 with not too long of addresses to try with
<Guest58245> crimsun, oh okay i didnt know that lol
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: correction "ifconfig eth0 add fc01::4/16" etc
<nitze> ntu.gr
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: I'd prefer not too... my MythTV box and main desktop have a link between them for files... don't wanna monkey with addressing right now
<Guest58245> crimsun, nvm I got it working using that pavucontrol ty now I just have to fix my firefox problem lol
<crimsun> Guest58245: anyhow, the fact that you only see PulseAudio server (local) is expected.
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: addresses in the range fc00 ... fdff  are the IPv6 equivalent of private IPs
<Guest58245> crimsun, can i ask you the firefox question?
<crimsun> Guest58245: I'm not really good at troubleshooting FF issues.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest58245: what is your firefox question
<pragmaticenigma> Guest58245: No one will be able to provide you an answer until you ask
 * Skapare is not good at debugging any GUI app ... being a systems/networking guy
<Guest58245> pragmaticenigma, when I download something via firefox it downloads fine, but if I right click show in folder or try to open all I get is CHOOSE application to run it, is there a way to get it to detect all of it so I dont have to keep choosing applications to even show in folder
<groundnuty> hey, is there a way to install a deb package locally in my account? I have no root access + there is no gcc, so no way to compiel it from source
<krunal> hwo do i check my connection speed on my wireless? weither it is on a or g
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: good way to debug is to launch from a terminal window... lots of garbage is written out
<velko> groundnuty, no
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: good idea
<pragmaticenigma> Guest58245: What is the file and program you want associated?
<Dr_Willis> groundnuty:  if you could compule the stuff elsewhere. you could copy it over.
<Guest58245> pragmaticenigma, idk I am in kde 3.5 and I cant even get it to do show in folder
<Dr_Willis> YiMing:  I was thinking the locations of some of the atuff has moved. You may want to check out -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nautilus-pyextensions-nautilus-file-manager-python-extensions.html and see where they pyt things
<groundnuty> Dr_Willis: but I guess that would require exacly the same vrsion fo ubutnu system?
<pragmaticenigma> Guest58245: what version of Firefox do you have installed
<Guest58245> pragmaticenigma, 3.6.12
<Guest58245> pragmaticenigma, i prefer to use chrome, but I cant even get chrome to actually download a file for some reason it says it does, but all i get is a uncompleted crc file
<pragmaticenigma> Guest58245: Is there any particular reason that you are running KDE 3.5?
<krunal> wlan0     Interface doesn't support wireless statistic collection (can someone tell me why this is?) i wan to to know my link quality
<Dr_Willis> groundnuty:  depends on how its compuiled.. static compiling = larger binary. but should run
<abstrakt> hi, I compile software all the time, and I'm getting to the point where I'd like to start building packages instead, but I've heard that the debian build process is long and involved and it's something I've not wanted to deal with
<abstrakt> recently
<crimsun> abstrakt: perhaps you want to pop into #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu
<Guest58245> pragmaticenigma, kde 4.0 runs a lot slower to me and seems to hog my graphics card more
<abstrakt> I saw what looked like a single command that, I can't remember, maybe the compile script was piped through it or the command was used to read/run the compile script?
<YiMing> Dr_Willis:Thanks, I am trying
<abstrakt> crimsun, hmm, ok thanks I will try those
<abstrakt> crimsun, is it still on topic here though?
<crimsun> abstrakt: no
<abstrakt> I'm wondering if anyone knows this single command
<vinnie_> can someone please help me? My routers subnet mask is set to 255.255.240.0 which is what it sets to automatically. But when i type ifconfig in a terminal it says my mask is 255.255.255.0. why is this?
<pragmaticenigma> Guest58245: Can you open the file normally by going to the folder the file was downloaded to?
<Guest58245> pragmaticenigma, yes
<crimsun> vinnie_: are you implying that your router and your local machine are identical?  It's acceptable for the netmasks to differ.
<LecramOS> Hallo, Sind hier auch deutsche ?   :)
<velko> abstrakt, there is no such single command that i know of. look at http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ for instructions how to build a package
<vinnie_> crimsun: ok. ty
<crimsun> vinnie_: namely, they're connecting different nets, so there's certainly probability the outer nets are different.
<Beefbaked> Hello, can someone help me troubleshoot my soundcard with Ubuntu? I am using a Realtek ALC888 and the sound really comes out awful at 100% volume. Bass is bust, treble is terrible
<velko> abstrakt, or do you mean checkinstall perhaps?
<pragmaticenigma> Guest58245: I'm not really sure why that would happen... You could go to Firefox -> Edit -> Preferences -> Applications Tab and try defining the file type there... otherwise, I usually download my fles and open them manually in the file browser, not through firefox
<abstrakt> velko, hmm actually that sounds very much like what I remember
<Guest58245> pragmaticenigma, okay ty will try that
<abstrakt> velko, thanks :) I'll go look for docs on checkinstall
<vinnie_> crimsun: everything is working as far as connecting to the internet. But im having a problem sharing folders between linux and windows. heres my setup.....
<abstrakt> I thought it was --champange or something weird, lol so I think I was right up to about --ch... :)
<velko> abstrakt, if you want to build good packages don't use checkinstall. it's a workaround, not a solution
<crimsun> vinnie_: I'm not the best person to speak with regarding Linux/Windows connectivity.
<abstrakt> velko, ah, ok
<krunal> can someone please help me figure out how to check the link quality of my wireless connection? what mbps i'm connected at
<Skapare> looks like the default ubuntu-10.10-amd64 install is 32-bit compatible ready, so I guess I will go try to install a genuine 32-bit version of firefox
<pragmaticenigma> couldn't hurt Skapare... you could also download the binary from Firefox directly
<pragmaticenigma> don't have to install over your existing installation
<vinnie_> i have a windows box in room1 with cable modem connected to dlink router assigned as AP and I have a linux box in room2 connected to a linksys router configured as a repeater bridge which is conjnected wirelessly to the dlink router. Internet is fine, but cant see the windows box from linux and vise versy???
<Guest58245> pragmaticenigma, okay question I accidentally clicked in firefox to use this link for all files when I chose to open like a text file with leafpad, now instead of bringing up the choose thing it wants to open everything in leafpad, is there a way to make it do the choose thing again?
<erUSUL> krunal: iwconfig wlan0
<vinnie_> can anyone please help?
<YiMing> Dr_Willis: Hi,the nautilus-pyextensions tool show my tag extension has actived,and I found in the folder,it has a tag.pyc file. But,Still,It doesn't work
<pragmaticenigma> Guest58245: I do not know what you did, I do not know how to reverse it
<krunal> erUSUL, thank you..finally. apparently I have horrible link quality.. 57/100
<erUSUL> krunal: too bad
<Dr_Willis> ls
<Dr_Willis> :) oops./..
<jon__> Does anyone know how to view the UID and GID of a running process?
<Beefbaked> What brands fully supports linux by releasing driver updates?
<burningphantom1> crimsun, ive got the file
<burningphantom1> err... url
<pragmaticenigma> Beefbaked: what are you referring to? computer manufactures? hardware?
<Beefbaked> Hardware, sorry.
<pragmaticenigma> Beefbaked: any specific hardware?
<jon__> Beefbaked, intel
<Nisstyre65> ^
<jon__> Beefbaked, that is, for wireless cards... broadcom sucks
<pragmaticenigma> Beefbaked: jon__ is right, almost all of intel product lines are supported
<Nisstyre65> broadcom released a native driver
<Beefbaked> I am trying to understand Linux and drivers.
<pragmaticenigma> jon__: the new opensource braodcom driver is nice
<jon__> Nisstyre65, forget broadcom
<NewOne> i was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, and it's just got stak in the middle. when i reboot my grub won't work.: error: file not found. grub rescue>
<jon__> f broadcom
<Nisstyre65> jon__, obviously Atheros is beter
<Nisstyre65> but I'm just saying
<Beefbaked> so if a manufacturer like NVIDIA releases a product, they make sure they release updated linux drivers?
<jon__> I'm bitter because I struggled with broadcom for a couple years
<burningphantom1> yo, what should I do with this    http://filebin.ca/complete.php?id=4cf13429a4011
<Nisstyre65> Beefbaked, yes
<velko> jon__, a workaround would be to see the pid with ps and look up /proc/pid/status
<Nisstyre65> Beefbaked, but not all
<Beefbaked> Isn't that a hassle for them considering the kernel is updated often, and therefore would need to support multiple OS'es and probably even distribution?
<jon__> velko, there's no direct route?
<Nisstyre65> in nVidia's case, yeah
<Nisstyre65> they're really good for it
<Beefbaked> Sorry, I do not have a very deep understanding of linux
<velko> jon__, maybe. i don't know it
<pragmaticenigma> jon__: I have struggled as well, especially with package management tools not install all the dependencies to get the broadcom drivers working... but the latest native driver from broadcom works without any issues for me on two laptops
<jon__> velko, gotcha, thanks for the pointer
<Beefbaked> I am trying to understand how the open source economy works
<bilalakhtar> !ot | Beefbaked
<ubottu> Beefbaked: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NewOne> i was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, and it's just got stak in the middle. when i reboot my grub won't work.: error: file not found. grub rescue> !! what can i do ?
<jon__> pragmaticenigma, well I just put a new intel card in from a dead laptop... so I guess I'm past all that now... but that is good to know in case I get that one working
<pragmaticenigma> no probs... I will say that intel cards are much better
<bilalakhtar> NewOne: Install again
<pragmaticenigma> I alwasy have trouble with WPA keys
<Nisstyre65> pragmaticenigma, Atheros wireless chips are better
<jon__> Nisstyre65, I'm lovin this Intel Pro Wireless
<Nisstyre65> when I think Intel I think processors...
<Nisstyre65> Atheros are router quality chips
<pragmaticenigma> Niss
<pragmaticenigma> Nisstyre65: I've never worked with Atheros before
<Nisstyre65> pragmaticenigma, they manufacture the wireless chips for most consumer and some industrial routers
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<pragmaticenigma> Nisstyre65: yeah, I've seen them being used on a podcast I like to watch from Hak5.org
<Beefbaked> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Bilalahktar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Beefbaked> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jon__> Nisstyre65, Hmm, I imagine theres a lot of validity to that, but I don't have the money for a chip. I'm not using my laptop as a gateway either, so I think this work for now
<ikonia> Beefbaked: what ?
<Beefbaked> ikonia: Just checking.
<ikonia> Beefbaked: please don't use the !ops call unless there is an emergency
<Marcus56> How do I remove desktopcouch from my system?
<jon__> does anyone know how to check the UID and GID assigned to a user?
<velko> ikonia, he mistaken op for ot
<Beefbaked> Sorry.
<NewOne> bilalakhtar ok tnx, even so i am using DOK (Make Startup Disk) in boot : SYSTEM 3.63 Debian ........Peter Anvin    Unknown keyword in configuration file.     boot: .! is there something wrong in my DOK ?
<piglit> it seems i have a problem with firestarter it tells me it cant find eth0 so it wont start but if i do ifconfig then i see a eth2 and no eth0 what can i do to fix this?
<bilalakhtar> NewOne: I don't know, why aren't you booting from the cd?
<pupuserc1803c> what is hak5 ?
<NewOne> bilalakhtar it's slower
<bilalakhtar> NewOne: but that's the officially-supported method
<pragmaticenigma> pupuserc1803c: Go to http://hak5.org to find out (It's an online podcast)
<bilalakhtar> and recommended as well
<NewOne> bilalakhtar and this time it got stak
<NewOne> ah ok
<bilalakhtar> hmm, I can't help then, I don't have that much information about the boot process
<NewOne> bilalakhtar and this time it got stak even with the cd
<pupuserc1803c> i'm not english, what mean poadcast?
<Matthew__> hi.  http://pastebin.com/6qMNyN04 is there something wrong with the way I am setting the permissions pls?
<velko> jon__, id
<jbactour> salut
<NewOne> bilalakhtar isn't not  the same way in DOk with the CD ?
<bilalakhtar> NewOne: sorry I don't knw
<Dr_Willis> jon__:  on ubuntu the uid and gid i think are normally the same
<agung> yuyuyuyu
<NewOne> bilalakhtar ok tnx any way :)
<Lre> anybody is Chinese?
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<velko> Lre, a lot of people indeed. but this is english only channel
<jon__> velko, I'm guess effective ids are the ones that apply to whatever process executes the id command? in this case terminal, which has the UID and GID of my user?
<jon__> Dr_Willis, i noticed that, I'm just trying to get familiar with how all of this actually looks as I'm reading about Linux process
<jon__> Dr_
<Lre> velko i see,but my english is very poor...T-
<n00b43v3r> Since PPC computers won't run newer versions of OSX, I decided to install ubuntu or any other linux. The problem is I can't boot my machine (g5) from CD. So I'm trying to install from network, but I don't have a clue of what is wrong.
<jon__> Dr_Willis, It said that each process has  UID and GID based on what user the process is running on behalf of
<yoghrt> hello everyone, i'm trying to connect my laptop to my desktop pc via cross cable and share internet connection (my pc connects via adsl). I can't even get them to ping each other... I could do that before I removed network-manager. If someone can help me please do so on priv. thanks
<jon__> yoghrt, you should solve problems here, so other can learn and you get more help
<kichawa> how can i scroll the screen in Terminal in screen aps?
<kichawa> shift+pgup doesnt work
<jon__> screen aps?
<st> yoghrt, are interfaces up?
<Besogon> People help me! http://imagebin.org/125078
<kichawa> jon__: scree application
<yoghrt> i'm newbie, what do you mean by that
<asdaw> hello
<Besogon> The font don't allow me reading some text
<kichawa> jon__: i cant scrrol the screen  :<
<pelmen> guys, on my ubuntu server NFS service does not autostart... any advice ?
<Silicone> hello, can somebody help me with TVtime??
<st> yoghrt, do you see 'eth' devices in ifconfig output?
<jon__> kichawa, I'm not sure what you mean by "screen application" is there a program called screen?
<yoghrt> no, i can see it when i type ifconfig -a
<kichawa> jon__: exactly
<Silicone> i can't run tvtime, just starting the program, then just quit...
<BluesKaj> !NFS | pelmen
<ubottu> pelmen: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Besogon> pelmen, Have you tune it properly? I remember that it work fine but without NIS has a little value.
<jon__> kichawa, sorry bud, never even heard of it
<jon__> yoghrt, sudo ifconfig -eth0 up
<velko> kichawa, i use less in screen because i also don't know how to scroll back
<BluesKaj> !NIS
<pelmen> Besogon: i believe i have configured it properly. Basically i can manually start service no problem, and it works exactly as i want it to work, but IT DOES NOT autorstart with server....
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm trying to run Zsnes but it won't run... I executed it in the terminal ad says that it can't find the libao.so.2
<yoghrt> it's named eth2 so i did sudo ifconfig eth2 up and I didn't get any error
<Besogon> Don't anybody face with the problem of old program and font in them? (Play station emulator for instance
<jon__> yoghrt, if you do ifconfig again, doesit show up?
<yoghrt> yes it does! great
<Markive> Hi Helpers, is there away to map a drive to a shortcut? I'm wanting my gmameui to be able to select roms on a network drive, Thanks
<jon__> yoghrt, you should just need to config IP's now, and you'll be set
<Dr_Willis> Besogon:  depends on how the progarm is coded i would imagine.
<burningphantom1> crimsun, invite me!
<yoghrt> ok, so i put 192.168.1.1 on my pc
<crimsun> burningphantom1: as before, you can join yourself
<yoghrt> and .2 on laptop
<jon__> yoghrt, yea
<yoghrt> and set gateway 192.168.1.1 on my laptop
<yoghrt> what's next?
<burningphantom1> Im still not used to irc you know
<jon__> yoghrt, you don't need a gateway
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm trying to run Zsnes but it won't run... I executed it in the terminal ad says that it can't find the libao.so.2 library... what can I do here?
<Besogon> Packet Traker from Cisco http://imagebin.org/125078 (I think WINE version works better at this point)
<Besogon> Dr_Willis,
<jon__> yoghrt, long story short they will communicate properly with those IPs, do a test ping (make sure the firewall on windows allows ICMP Echo)
<Silicone> hello, can somebody help me with TVtime??
<Demolitio> hey everyone..... anyone experiencing some pretty bad bugs with Empathy and the MSN protocol?
<Silicone> i can't run tvtime, just starting the program, then just quit...
<Dr_Willis> Silicone:  run it from terminal, look for error messages
<yoghrt> they both run ubuntu
<burningphantom1> I just cant remember your server name
<HaPK_PerCar> Demolitio, I'm experiencing them with pidgin
<gps23> how can i disable rpcbind process?
<jon__> yoghrt, O, well you should be able to ping back and forth then
<gps23> or rpcbind service
<yoghrt> i followed some tutorial and it said to set gateway and everything in /etc/network/interaces so... should i remove that?
<Silicone> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/537123/
<caz> Hi there. I'm looking for a pro in sound settings and soundcard setup
<wn1zid> http://globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=22126.
<Markive> Helpers, can I mount a remote folder so it turns up in my places?
<wn1zid> sry wrong room
<janisozaur> !log
<jon__> yoghrt, you don't need it but it doesn't hurt if it's there.  You only need a gateway if you are trying to connect to something on another LAN
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Demolitio> HaPK_PerCar: are the issues you are experiencing disconnects and messages not being sent through the network?
<Demolitio> maybe it's a protocol glitch.
<HaPK_PerCar> Demolitio, I guess the people at MSN changed the certificates...
<vichy> Hello everyone
<jon__> yoghrt, specifically, if you want to get to the internet you'll need a gateway
<velko> Markive, if the remote machine runs openssh-server you can use nautilus "connect to server" and add bookmark for the remote folder
<HaPK_PerCar> Demolitio, no other thing to do than wait for the certificates to be renovated
<HaPK_PerCar> Demolitio, or use aMSN
<Silicone> Dr_Willis,  any suggestions?
<pupuserc1803c> are you american?
<Demolitio> HaPK_PerCar: nuts. I just can't wait for Digsby to release their Linux version.
<Silicone> Dr_Willis,  runned mplayer -vf pp=ac tv:// -tv device=/dev/video1:driver=v4l2:normid=6:freq=183.15:input=0 and it shows me
<HaPK_PerCar> can someone help me with my Zsens problem?
<HaPK_PerCar> Zsnes
<qwertypo> Hi
<Demolitio> HaPK_PerCar: Digsby is just so much better.
<vichy> How can I change keybord layout with keyboard shortcut? On Windows it is done by Alt+Shift
<n00b43v3r> hi, has anyone ever installed ubuntu from network?
<qwertypo> Is there a way to get the text gui in chntpw in Ubuntu? Like the Live CD of chntpw.
<HazardX> where does upstart store its boot-time configuration data? (IE, whatever it supposed to be caching to do its job at startup)
<danielson> hi
<HaPK_PerCar> vichy, go to system > preferences > keyboard
<velko> n00b43v3r, i have installed debian. i would guess ubuntu's netinstall is the same
<karthick87> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abstrakt> anyone know where there's a vim 7.3 ppa?
<gps23> what is rpcbind service running on my port 111? locate cannot find it, there is no man page of rpcbind and there is no service in /etc/init by this name
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  ive seen some 'ppasearch' tools mentioned at some web sites.
<yoghrt> jon__, so on my laptop i see in network manager that it's connected i see ip's in ifconfig but on my desktop pc i don't see ip4 adress, only ip6... my /etc/network/interfaces is: iface eth2 inet static; adress 192.168.1.1; netmask 255.255.255.0
<velko> gps23, apt-cache show rpcbind
<n00b43v3r> I'm trying to install ubuntu in a PPC64 machiche I can't boot from CD, it gets it's ip from the dhcp server, but nothings happens, then.
<HaPK_PerCar> can someone help me with my zsnes problem?
<gps23> velko: i tried to purge it, but apt-get says its not installed
<Dr_Willis> HaPK_PerCar:  and the problem is what exactly?
<yoghrt> jon__, and they can't ping each other
<HaPK_PerCar> Dr_Willis, here's what it comes out zsnes: error while loading shared libraries: libao.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jon__> yoghrt, try 'sudo ifconfig del {IPV6 ADDRESS}' then 'sudo ifconfig address {IPV4 ADDRESS}'
<qwertypo> Any help with chntpw?
<Dr_Willis> !find libao.so
<ubottu> File libao.so found in ia32-libs, libao-dbg, libao-dev, libao4
<Dr_Willis> HaPK_PerCar:  you are running that on a 32bit or 64bit inastall? last i checked zsnes was 32bit only
<Demolitio> HaPK_PerCar: do you have a listing of different MSN messenger server addresses I can try?
<oxidizer> any body tell me how to get yahoo messenger in ubuntu 10.10
<HaPK_PerCar> Dr_Willis, 64 bits, I got a deb package made for 64 bits installs
<vichy> HaPK-PerCar, thanks man
<qwertypo> Chat accounts
<crimsun> oxidizer: empathy and pidgin can both communicate with Yahoo!
<oxidizer> yaa
<HaPK_PerCar> Demolitio, no, sorry
<qwertypo> It's built in.
<xxx_wen> Hi im new in java and linux as well but ive been told to compile a java code.... so i downloaded (through apt-get) the gcj compiler and i tried to compile the code... but this is the error i get: /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.4.1/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<xxx_wen> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<xxx_wen>  
<yoghrt> jon__, fe80::250:8dff:feb7:f28d: Unknown host
<jon__> yoghrt, ? what is that an error?
<yoghrt> yes
<oxidizer> yaa but video chat is not happening
<jon__> yoghrt, whoops 'sudo ifconfig eth2 del {addr}
<qwertypo> Does the online version have video chat?
<E1Wel1>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   E1Wel1 arianit bilalakhtar jdb Stefan__ goshawk superheroman owner__ Guest34854 xxx_wen reflectivedev vic20gmr mirak Genocyber_ schmidtm danielson bandicoot Ejdesgaard CazH BigC qwertypo martinhacks vichy Barridus sand_ rdw200169 caz S
<E1Wel1>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   seiflotfy yoghrt pupuserc1803c __iron sougata DaRKSPaRC Dink MattB nessenj funktionblau oln pLk Neillithan lazarus_ mlsmith j_ack biella abhijeet rigved Paranoidmarvin thatstupidkid noth bodom gimix sammyc No0f8te Ruddles replicasex mi
<E1Wel1>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   jon__ Medievalchips _JeZ-I-Lee_ Dave123 Tyrnis C-Peemp pw-toxic__ KwikkSilva miosec sud0 Hut rbedi99 marti85 betamine Guest58245 xrdodrx Anubi cheater00 marti100 MaximLevitsky zer0rez iflema sandyd tieinv BluesKaj NDPTAL85 OiPenguin sa
<owner__> hello, I'm having some difficulties viewing video, the audio works but no video, totem, gnome-mplayer, VLC
<owner__> I've re-installed gnome-mplayer, unistalled and re-installed, to no avail
<Connor1> What
<Ejdesgaard> spam...
<oxidizer> <crimsun>  yaa but video chat is not happening
<HaPK_PerCar> Dr_Willis, so I need to check for those packages?
<qwertypo> What is with the Freenode notice?
<jon__> what is SASL?
<Walzmyn> what is sasl?
<jon__> haha
<Hut> owner__: have you installed all required codecs?
<xxx_wen> anybody who knows JAVA?
<IdleOne> Ignore the spam bot folks
<oxidizer> Crimsun :  yaa but video chat is not happening
<bilalakhtar> qwertypo, jon__ , Walzmyn : That was spam, ignore it
<owner__> how wood I go about doing that?
<Walzmyn> oh
<IdleOne> xxx_wen: #java
<gps23> damn, its due to portmap daemon
<jon__> check
<gps23> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331914
<xxx_wen> ok IdleOne
<yoghrt> jon__, sudo ifconfig del {IPV6 ADDRESS} gave SIOCSIFADDR: No such device; address: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<yoghrt> sry
<xxx_wen> IdleOne:  Cannot join #java (Channel is invite only).
<jon__> yoghrt, sudo ifconfig eth2  etc etc
<yoghrt> jon__, not sudo ifconfig del {IPV6 ADDRESS} but the one with ip4
<Hut> owner you have to install some packages from universe and some from multiverse wait i will provide you with a link
<janisozaur> xxx_wen, register at freenode
<jon__> yoghrt, i forgot to specify the interface in my original message
<IdleOne> !register | xxx_wen
<ubottu> xxx_wen: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<qwertypo> I guess my question would be, is there a way to make the chntpw package in Ubuntu more interactive? To not have all the manula typing.
<qwertypo> *manual
<yoghrt> jon__, so i should do  sudo ifconfig address eth2 192.168.1.1 ?
<Hut> owner__: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html but sadly i dont know if the package structure is still like taht
<Hut> *that
<jon__> yoghrt, sudo ifconfig eth2 address 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<jon__> yoghrt, brb
<jon__> yoghrt, that should work though
<yoghrt> jon__, ok thanks ^_^
<yoghrt> jon__, would you ping me when you're back?
<Hut> owner__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat.html this might be for you
<HazardX> in an upstart job, what should I do to make it *never* start?
<bilalakhtar> HazardX: Rename its .conf file in /etc/init/ to have .disabled at the end
<goldroger> remove it from upstart
<BadUser> 0hai
<bilalakhtar> eg foo.conf.disabled
<bilalakhtar> HazardX: ^
<HazardX> I'll try that
<HazardX> (upstart has been causing me no-end-of-pain)
<yoghrt> thank's to jon__ my pc's ping each other but i don't have internet connection on my laptop if someone was following the conversation and could help i'd appreciate it
<goldroger> yoghrt: what seems to be the problem ?
<dfcnvt> i got bluetooth problem... This is what I got in the result http://imgur.com/TGotI
<HazardX> bilalakhtar/goldroger: do you happen to know if ureadahead does anything if your root filesystem is on NFS?
<Hut> HazardX: it's also called up-your-ass
<yoghrt> i have 2 computers, my laptop and pc connected via cross cable; they see each other, i can ping one from another but i want to access internet from my laptop and i can't
<bilalakhtar> HazardX: no idea
<HazardX> hut: ?
<IdleOne> !language | Hut
<ubottu> Hut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<bilalakhtar> !language | Hut
<Hut> :O
<jon__> yoghrt, how do you connect to the net?
<goldroger> of course not I don't think so
<Darxus> I have a maverick iso on a hard drive, no bootable hard drive, and a bootable karmic cd.  And only one cd drive.  What's the shortest way to get maverick installed?  Do I really need to temporarily install karmic to burn the maverick cd?
<goldroger> NFS comes into picture only after the system is booted up I guess
<yoghrt> jon__, via modem (adsl)
<Hut> pretty stiff here xD
<lazarus_> black betty - ram jam
<HazardX> goldroger, that'd be tricky in my case, since my root filesystem *IS* nfs
<dfcnvt> I looked all over on the internet. No avail... I've already installed blueman, bluetooth, apex-server, bluez... I dunno what else..
<goldroger> oh
<yoghrt> jon__, i have a program from my isp and it connects me to the internet with username/password
<HazardX> which already means the upstart scripts never activate networking or filesystem mounting [since the kernel did at boot], so a number of things just don't start)
<dfcnvt> I want to browse my cellphone via bluetooth, I need to know which program do I need to go get them...
<goldroger> oh
<goldroger> ok
<HazardX> And due to apparently nobody ever comprehending that a system could boot without networking *OR* filesystem mounting scripts, there's jack info about how to configure upstart to behave with it.
<yoghrt> jon__, Is everything i had done saved automatically? so i won't have to repeat that afeter reboot?
<blackrock> Hi, where do I find the help.ubuntu.com site's source?
<jon__> yoghrt, it should be set so that when you boot up it maintains that, because you edited the /etc/interfaces
<jon__> yoghrt, the one that can't access the internet, is it connected to a router?
<yoghrt> jon__, no it's connected to my desktop pc via cross cable
<goldroger> cross cable ?
<goldroger> serial cable ?
<jon__> goldroger, crossover
<goldroger> oh
<goldroger> ok
<Dr_Willis> crossover network :)
<goldroger> then ssh from one to the other
<goldroger> and access internet
<jon__> yoghrt, your laptop won't be able to connect to the internet unless your desktop is routing
<jon__> yoghrt, which isn't too difficult, but I haven't done it
<yoghrt> jon__, ok where do I search for help?
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jon__> thanks Dr_Willis
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: hmmm ... even FF 4.0 will be 32-bit only
<BadUser> -r?
<demonspork> if I use LVM to put 6 1TB drives in RAID5, can I expand the array without reformatting the OS
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... I think they just want to maintain one code base
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: There is nothing wrong with running 32bit on a 64bit machine... it just has left over bits :-)
<demonspork> lol
<demonspork> not exactly
<Skapare> one code base can do both 32-bit and 64-bit, even on one multiple architectures ... BTDT
<demonspork> 64bit Windows systems have the 32bit libraries built in, but 64bit linux doesn't have that requirement
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: true, but the 64bit is restricted somewhat by what 32bit limits are
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: trying to figure out how to get Ubuntu to install the 32-bit version ... apparently the real issue is the base of plugins
<caz> Is anyone here a pro of sound drivers and devices ?
<Stava> :o
<Volny__> Hi there
<BadUser> sound drivers are a m355
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: you might want to go to mozilla.org and download the *.bin file for firefox
<yoghrt> I installed firestarter, run the wizzard and I still get unknown host...
<caz> m355?
<pragmaticenigma> I had to use that on my CentOS machine until CentOS released a more up-to-date version
<BadUser> Linux can be compared to a Slylandro drone
<UserX7> 10.04 booting problems. Deleting "quiet splash" from grub's boot options seems to work. What's the file I can edit to make this permanent?
<Skapare> pragmaticenigma: well, I disagree that compiling in 64-bit leaves it with 32-bit limits ... OTOH, a web browser exceeding 4GB has more issues beyond whether it is 32-bit or 64-bit ... e.g. if it gets that bloated, it's time for it to _exit()
<Volny__> Would anyone know how to install Ubuntu in text mode ?
<HazardX> UserX7, /boot/grub/grub.conf (there's some trickery to make it permanant accross kernel updates, but you should be able to figure it out for now)
<pragmaticenigma> Skapare: we should move this convo to a private message
<IdleOne> !alternate | Volny__
<ubottu> Volny__: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<HazardX> Volny__, the alternate installer disks, or use debootstrap (and some other linux box -- not for the feint of heart)
<Volny__> I have the alternate CD
<Volny__> But how do I get it not to load X
<UserX7> HazardX: I don't have that file, but /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<HazardX> UserX7, that's prossibly it, its also sometimes called menu.lst (among others)
<demonspork> Volny__, the alternate cd doesn't load X
<IdleOne> Volny__: you don't want a GUI when done installing?
<UserX7> HazardX: This is grub2 by the way. You're thinking of grub-legacy files
<HaPK_PerCar> can someone help me with my Zsnes problem? it won't run
<Volny__> I do, but my installer crashes almost instantly
<Volny__> I figured that was because of my cirrus graphic VGA card
<demonspork> Volny__, alternate CD doesn't use X, so it should load fine
<Ekushey> I have a friend who installed unity on this desktop but now wants to revert it... logging out and choosing gnome as the session will do the job?
<Volny__> Well, that settles it. Even the alternate CD won't boot on my machine. Thanks anyway
<Volny__> I'll stick with OpenBSD, which does doot on my machine.
<suprengr> Volny__: you checked your cd drive lately?
<taofd> how would i restart the service that manages my touchpad / is there a way to reload my touchpad (synaptic) drivers without restarting?
<yoghrt> ubottu, I installed firestarter, run the wizzard but it didn't help, does that mean that firestarter won't work or I did something wrong?
<Volny__> Yes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<suprengr> Volny__: ok... just a thought
<Volny__> My problem is that I want to swap from BSD to Linux
<IdleOne> Volny__: you might try the !minimal cd
<Volny__> I'll look for minimal cd right now
<Volny__> thanks
<suprengr> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Volny__> Just for fun, as I'm currently using the very computer I want to update
<Volny__> Is ther a way to install right from OpenBSD, without burning a CD
<johnwi> my system is running ubuntu 10.04 x64, now i want to install kubuntu 10.10 ... can i keep my home directory which is on a seperate partition or do i have to backup my home folder and copy the data back after installation?
<virusuy> johnwi: you can keep it
<bob__> Hello.  I installed ubuntu via USB stick.  Things have been working well, and I've added a few non-standard packages with the package manager.  The packages installed ok, but update manager wants to re-sync, and it insists that I put the install CD/DVD into the cd tray.  I'm not about to put the USB stick in the cd tray (not gonnna do it).  The USB stick (remains) plugged in and mounted.  How do I get update manager pointing at it?
<Volny__> Never mind, and thanks everyone. I'll try at once. Bye
<virusuy> johnwi: just user the same username in kubuntu
<johnwi> sure
<johnwi> thanks
<virusuy> johnwi: or backup that folder and create a new user in kubuntu, copy all the files and folder from the old folder
<johnwi> hmm
<virusuy> johnwi: it's the same
<johnwi> so i'll still have all my files if i install kubuntu and create a user with the same name?
<jon__> yoghrt, what are you tryingto do?
<yoghrt> jon__, now i'm trying to connect to the internet from my laptop, i'm reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<abstrakt> what should I do about this
<abstrakt> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jeremybubs/salwenj/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<virusuy> johnwi: yes
<johnwi> ok
<virusuy> johnwi: obiously your gnome useless will be useless
<virusuy> gnome files*
<johnwi> yup
<jon__> yoghrt, where are you running into a problem?
<abstrakt> how should I fix that? how come I don't have a key for medibuntu?
<sT331h0rs3> @abstrakt
<sT331h0rs3> Add GPG key from PPA you have added. If you do not have it, remove repo.
<yoghrt> jon__, I didn't set dns server, and i'm doing it right now
<abstrakt> sT331h0rs3, how can I find out if I have any software installed from that PPA?
<alteregoa> i got a problem with SMB
<alteregoa> it doesnt follow links, but i added follow symlinks = yes
<HaPK_PerCar> I have a problem with Zsnes... I'm runing maverick 64 bits, and when I try to run Zsnes it won't run. I tried running it in the terminal and this is the error that comes out
<HaPK_PerCar> zsnes: error while loading shared libraries: libao.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sT331h0rs3> In Synaptic, switch to source mode (3rd button if the down left corner)
<jon__> I'm reading some stuff on the kernel... am I correct in understanding that even input devices like the mouse and keyboard are considered files?
<sT331h0rs3> Then you can choose that repo.
<bob__> I'll look around for answers. thanks bye
<sT331h0rs3> But if you remove it and have soft from it, it (soft) just becomes 'local'.
<alteregoa> i still wonder why some standard functions change with a dist upgrade
<slackster> jon__, I think you are correct, #linux might be a good room general questions. The attention span can be short in here.
<jon__> slackster, thanks
<slackster> np
<yoghrt> jon__, YEAH! it works! thank you very much! ^_^
<jon__> yoghrt, no problem, I'm glad I could help
<panfist> is there an easy way to share gnome panel layouts along with other theme info?
<jon__> Anyone know how I can look up old registered nicks using my e-mail?
<slackster> hehe, jon__. Might be a question for #freenode /#help
<ikonia> jon__: ask in #freenode
<jon__> slackster, ikonia haha thanks again...
<john__> How do I restore data with restore?
<slackster> ;)
<sensisensi> hi. i was installing NES emulator from software center (ubuntu 10.10) and it didnt finish installing. now it keeps showing a message "items cannot be removed or installed until the package catalogue is repaired". i try to repair but it says failed. can anyone help?
<HaPK_PerCar> sensisensi, you have to remove the packages first and then reinstall them
<HaPK_PerCar> sensisensi, you can do that with synaptic
<Dreki> is there a way to set my network connections to use DHCP for everything accept use a custom DNS?
<john__> How do I restore data with restore?
<virusuy> sensisensi: or using CLI
<sT331h0rs3> Or: "use dpkg, Luke" ;)
<Besogon> Dreki, yes. but in this case you ave to rid from Network manager I suppose
<Besogon> have to
<john__> as usaual  the 10.10 version caused me to need a complete reinstall
<john__> so now I need to install from backup
<Dreki> Besogon ok, whats the best way to do it then?
<jon_athon> Sweet, new name
<john__> I used dump
<john__> so now I need restore
<jon_athon> was jon__ now it's a whole marathon of jon :-)
<john__> help?
<sensisensi> HaPK_PerCar: thanks!
<Besogon> Dreki, I found. Customise /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<rockets> Is there a way to tell if the Ubuntu disk I have is 32bit or 64bit?
<Besogon> Dreki, And /etc/resolve.conf after it.
<Besogon> Dreki, to add DNS manually
<st> rockets, no
<karthick87> How secure is Ubuntu when compared to other distros?
<Besogon> Dreki, Oh. I was wrong. Change "dhclient.conf"
<john__> You MUST do a ufw enable!
<Guest82065> I upgraded to 10.10, from 10.04, and my left click likes to hang. Other than that, it's pretty good.
<john__> I use a C3 security setup
<slackster> karthick87, if you use a strong password, and get the updates, it's fine
<rockets> There must be some way to tell if a disc is 32 or 64
<john__> that is reasonably safe
<Dreki> Besogon thanks a bunch
<blaze1024> <rockets> Is there a way to tell if the Ubuntu disk I have is 32bit or 64bit? Won't uname-a work ?
<john__> I like bastille
<NateG> are you loaded into the live cd?
<rockets> blaze1024, I'm in Windows right now. Anyway I found it. readme.diskdefines on the disk.
<rockets> It shows Architecture i386
<NateG> oh, ok.
<NateG> i think i386 is 32-bit.
<rockets> Although I could have just booted the thing in VMWare. Silly me.
<NateG> i could be wrong though.
<blaze1024> if you boot to a live cd and open a term won't uname -a tell you ?
<rockets> NateG, I know it is.
<rockets> blaze1024, yes, it would.
<aroman> hey guys. I've got a desktop running Maverick that connects to the net via 802.11N. I've got another desktop next to it, that doesn't have a wireless card and isn't near ethernet. I have an ethernet bridging cable that I have used for sharing internet from the desktop with wifi to the one without wifi via the ethernet cable. However, I do not know how to configure this in Maverick/Ubuntu/Linux. :) Any help would be greatly appreciate
<aroman> d! Thanks.
<john__> How can yo reinstall / ?
<jon_athon> !ics | aroman
<ubottu> aroman: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mattish> hello
<ondrejk> hi, id like to buy epson tx210 and im wondering if it will work under 10.10 ubuntu
<mattish> im trying to connect to my ubuntu desktop thats running the vino vnc server with pretty standard settings
<New0> hi
<mattish> i rebooted the machine earlier, and now when i connect it asks for my password, i enter it .. and it hangs
<mattish> looking at the running processes i can see gnome keyring prompt is up so im guessing its asking for the password on the local console ?
<mattish> anyway around this remotely ?
<rockets> ondrejk, http://tinyurl.com/2u63ldo
<New0> how can i enter to address smb:10.0.0.44/f ? in the termianl ?
<rockets> New0, man smbclient
<New0> *smb://
<New0> rochers tnx
<steve__> hello
<steve__> i just installed ubuntu and i only have ubuntu on my system. when i start it grub doesn't show up and asks me which kernel to boot even so i have different ones installed. does anyone know how to "fix" that? i'm not familiar with grub2 so
<FrozenFire[work]> steve__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slackster> steve__, also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302743
<barberan> hi. How do I make my laptop under ubuntu 10.10 sharing internet(from ethernet) by wi-fi to another laptop ??
<BlackCat> 안녕하세요들 ㅎㅎ
<BlackCat> 다들 주무시나염???ㅇㅂㅇ
<B-r00t> BlackCat: this is english channel
<FrozenFire[work]> barberan, Right click the Network Manager icon on the system tray, and select "Edit Connections"
<BlackCat> oh really?
<B-r00t> xD
<FrozenFire[work]> Select the wireless tab, and create a new connection
<BlackCat> thought it was korean channel
<BlackCat> <<darn
<FrozenFire[work]> Then, under IPv4 settings, select "Shared To Other Computers" as the method.
<burningphantom1> Dear Crimsun, YOU ROCK!!! my speakers now emit sound again!!!! (albeit quieter than on vista but then again I installed a hd manager on vista...)
<FrozenFire[work]> Configure the rest as usual.
<BlackCat> saw this channel from the ubuntu korean forum<<so
 * slackster is now looking for UTF-8 option in xchat
<barberan> FrozenFire[work], and ?
<owner__> Still no video; tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat.html
<owner__> to no avail
<FrozenFire[work]> barberan, And then click the Network Manager icon and select that connection method.
<New0> rochers thank you very much :D it's was so much helpfull :)
<FrozenFire[work]> It *should* share your wired ethernet connection over WiFi
<New0> rockets thank you very much :D it's was so much helpfull :)
<rockets> New0, yep.
<Stava> After installing ubuntu server it does not automatically connect to my home network after I boot, i need to do ifdown and ifup (with a specific ip). I've described my problem in more detail here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631990 do you know what might be the problem?
<owner__> I can not get the video to display, I've tried totem, VLC, and gnome-mplayer, audio works fine, no video?
<krunal> whats a quick and easy app to burn iso's
<theGman> Trying to get the updated vid drivers but both links I found want to update the kernel and headers but this: "apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-6-generic linux-headers-2.6.35-6-generic"  isn't working...anyone know what I need to put in the sources to get this? Or am I supposed to be getting something else?
<theGman> krunal: Brasero Disc burner
<krunal> theGman, i click on basero - and nothing happens...doesn't open
<krunal> nvm i got it
<NewOne> how do i use ls ? to display screen by screen ? in smb:
<Guest76324> I need some help restoring my applications and system menus but I have no access to a terminal
<Guest76324> I just finished a major upgrade
<Guest76324> dist-upgrade
<FrozenFire[work]> Stava, It's worth noting that the DHCP range is usually .100-200 on consumer routers. If you're using a static IP, put it within the 50-99 range to avoid IP conflicts.
<FrozenFire[work]> Stava, You should also specify a broadcast IP.
<FrozenFire[work]> And, of course, nameservers.
<FrozenFire[work]> Stava, Additionally, you might need to specify allow-hotplug
<theGman> Anyone know why this: "apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-6-generic linux-headers-2.6.35-6-generic" isn't working?
<AnonymousCoward> Anyone?
<burningphantom1> unfortunately I have to take my leave now.
<Guest76324> where is the terminal located in ubuntu?
<Guest76324> where is the terminal located in ubuntu?
<FrozenFire[work]> Netsplit. Fun.
<mattish> :)
<FrozenFire[work]> Guest76324, Applications->Accessories
<Guest76324> where is the terminal located in ubuntu?
<FrozenFire[work]> Guest76324, Applications->Accessories
<IdleOne> !netsplit
<trans123> hello everyone
<MichealH> Please stay calm, There is issues with freenode
<FrozenFire[work]> !hi
<krunal> how od i take an ext4 partition > resize it > and make the free space a windows partition to install win 7
<trans123> krunal use gparted
<Braber01> hey I can't even get into X now should I boot up form my usb and get 10.10 now?
<krunal> trans123, is that a gui based util?
<trans123> yes it is
<trans123> its easy to use
<FrozenFire[work]> krunal, Be sure to have backups of your data, though.
<Guest76324> FrozenFire, I have no applications menu.... only places
<ronghail> there is a picture here that shows machine A with the same address on eth0 and tun0.  is that right or should tun0 have another address?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<Guest76324> FrozenFire, so i have to browse to it
<Stava> FrozenFire, how do i specify the dhcp range? :o and which broadcast would i be using?
<goldroger> big netsplit
<goldroger> omg
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest76324> FrozenFire... but i have NO APPLICATIONS MENU
<Stava> FrozenFire, how do i specify the dhcp range? :o and which broadcast would i be using?
<New0> how do i use : ls? to display screen by screen? in smb:
<Guest76324> Frozenfire, I have to browse through the filesystem
<New0> krunal with Gparted
<Guest76324> do you know where it is located in the filesystem?
<New0> krunal yes Gparted
<lanlord> <Guest76324> left click on the panel and add the menu. then you'll be able to open terminal
<peturi> What is the architecture name for 64bit ubuntu?
<peturi> Is it i386_64 or x86_64 ?
<FrozenFire[work]> Stava, The DHCP range is specified by your router.
<rww> peturi: amd64 or x86_64
<peturi> rww: k thx
<Stava> FrozenFire, alright, which dhcp range should i set?
<trans123> oh god I cant see messages on empathy, i can see only logs of joining people
<FrozenFire[work]> Guest76324, /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<theGman> So know one knows why this: "apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-6-generic linux-headers-2.6.35-6-generic" isn't working?
<FrozenFire[work]> Stava, Don't change the DHCP range. What I'm saying is that the static IP you're setting for your server is going to conflict with the DHCP range.
<Stava> theGman, apt-get dist-upgrade i believe
<New0> how do i use : ls? to display screen by screen? in smb:
<FrozenFire[work]> Keep static IP addresses out of the DHCP range.
<peturi> rww: Will amd64 run on Intel Core i3 ?
<burbas> Hi. What StdC-lib is used in ubuntu 10.10?
<Stava> FrozenFire, oh
<rww> peturi: yes
<goldroger> if you're using 2.6.35, use 2.6.37 - it has a patch that reduces desktop latency by 10 times
<FrozenFire[work]> New0, ls | more
<goldroger> and it's only 100 lines long
<peturi> rww: Will amd64 reject debs compiled for x86_64 ?
<Guest76324> << does not recomend dist-upgrade at this time for compaq presario c500 laptops
<BigC_> it does goldroger?
<goldroger> and heavily prasied by linus
<New0> peruri sure AMD mean that it's x64 bit architecture
<goldroger> yes BigC_
<goldroger> praised*
<New0> FrozenFire[work] tnx
<FrozenFire[work]> New0, Also, | less
<rww> peturi: They're the same architecture, different name.
<BigC_> I thought that it was going to be included in the 2.6.38 kernel, and not the 2.6.37
<nekdo> hello,how do i copy some script to  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/? the map name of the script is acpi_call which is in home map
<peturi> Ok guys, thanks
<New0> FrozenFire[work] tnx again
<nondraj> HOW DO WE PROTECT LINUX FROM LOCAL ATTACKER ?
<goldroger> I think it's 2.6.37, I need to check, sorry if I'm wrong
<magicianlord> is there a reason why alsactl store would stop saving alsa mixer settings?
<Gnea> nondraj: by not using caps lock
<magicianlord> it no longer saves them
<FrozenFire[work]> !caps | nondraj
<ubottu> nondraj: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nondraj> errr
<nekdo> can anybody help me please
<peturi> rww: One final question, if i do 'uname -m' on amd64, is there change that uname will report it as x86_64 Ã?
<grandemahatma> hello. I've got a brand new usb HD, 2TB, and it's formatted with a 2TB ntfs partition. How can I create 2 partitions of 1TB each, and format them in etx3?
<FrozenFire[work]> nondraj, Typically, you'll want to lock down services like SSH, and configure a firewall.
<burbas> Is ubuntu 10.10 still using EGLIBC?
<nondraj> FrozenFire[work]: and if attacker may acces to webserver and spawn shell ?
<BigC_> grandemahatma: use gparted
<New0> NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_INVALID listing \Music\|  50365 blocks of size 4194304. 458 blocks available
<nekdo> hello,how do i copy some script to  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/? the map name of the script is acpi_call which is in home map
<theGman> Stava: I did the apt-get dist-upgrade tho...
<New0> FrozenFire[work] it's not working
<grandemahatma> BigC_: thanks
<theGman> goldroger: and I have 2.6.32 atm
<FrozenFire[work]> nondraj, Your question is too vague. If you have a specific scenario which you'd like to address, I might be able to offer advice.
<goldroger> nekdo: the cp command ?
<FrozenFire[work]> New0, What's not working?
<goldroger> oh
<goldroger> ok theGman
<Guest76324> ARGH! now I cannot browse the filesystem or get menus when right clicking on the menu...
<New0> FrozenFire[work] ls | more || ls | less
<nondraj> lol ?
<lestat> huhu
<theGman> So I still need to get the kernel updated...to at least 2.6.35 sugestions?
<FrozenFire[work]> New0, Well, it should. more and less are both paginators.
<schambers> is there a plugin/shortcut in gedit that allows you to easily switch between open files? I don't like using the mouse to do that
<nekdo> but how do i copy whole map?
<FrozenFire[work]> more is slightly more dated than less, but they do essentially the same thing.
<FrozenFire[work]> more will spit things out one page at a time.
<FrozenFire[work]> less will allow scrolling through the output.
<theGman> schambers: Sure...use the view tabs...
<goldroger> what is a map
<nekdo> acpi_call
<goldroger> @nekdo
<nekdo> is name of map
<theGman> schambers: Or check the settings and tell it to open docs in new tabs.
<goldroger> map ?
<schambers> theGman: those work, but I would rather crtl-tab between them with a popup window or something
<goldroger> sorry I am not aware of what a 'map' means
<FrozenFire[work]> schambers, Ctrl-Alt-Left or Right, if I recall correctly.
<nekdo> i have map acpi_call in the map i have .sh scripts
<goldroger> do you mean a directory ?
<FrozenFire[work]> Err, wait, that's the workspace switcher
<nekdo> i need to copy whole with map to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/
<theGman> schambers: Then just open each doc in it's own gedit. No other way I'm aware of.
<nekdo> jes okey directory..
<BigC_> goldroger: did you find out if it was in the 2.6.38 kernel, or the 2.6.37?
<schambers> ah. that stinks
<goldroger> nekdo: sudo cp -r map_name /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel
<IvaN^> lol
<schambers> crtl-alt pgup/pgdow is next/previous tab
<nekdo> -r doesnt that mean remove?
<schambers> i was hoping there was a way to navigate between last open tab
<goldroger> BigC_:  Though the merge window is now closed for the Linux 2.6.37 kernel, the new patch should make it into version 2.6.38.
<goldroger> so ya 2.6.38 I guess, I was wrong
<FrozenFire[work]> schambers, http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/KeyboardShortcuts
<IdleOne> nekdo: -r means recursive see man cp
<abountu> I'm trying to build a java application on ubuntu using ant, it complains about $JAVA_HOME not pointing to the JDK,
<abountu> if I run  which javac on the command line I can see it exists in /usr/bin, what should I set $JAVA_HOME to?
<FrozenFire[work]> Ctrl-Alt-PageUp/Dn
<BigC_> alright, i had read that somewhere, but  i couldnt find it. thanks
<Stava> FrozenFire, Setting broadcast in interfaces did not work. And i've been using these ip addresses for years really, it works on my desktop computer, and it worked on my previous ubuntu server installation :(
<nekdo> how do i remove some file?
<IdleOne> nekdo: rm is the remove command
<Stava> nekdo,  rm <file>
<nekdo> okey tnx
<goldroger> I wonder where you got the term 'map
<goldroger> for directory
<HazardX> if I wanna be really safe I move it to /tmp, then at some point (usually long after I've forgotten about it), it gets deleted
<goldroger> what OS are you migrating from
<abountu> can anyone who does java development on ubuntu help with this issue please?
<BigC_> goldroger: look at this link as well for an alternative to the 200 line kernel patch http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<FrozenFire[work]> !ask | abountu
<ubottu> abountu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magicianlord> does kernel 2.6.36 bring improvement to the graphic drivers?
<FrozenFire[work]> magicianlord, *Which* graphics drivers?
<grandemahatma> hello, I'm running ubuntu Intrepid. If I try to install gparted from synaptic, it fails at downloading the file. How cai I solve this?
<BigC_> grandemahatma: choose a different mirror from synaptic by going to software sources, and and choosing a different mirror
<magicianlord> FrozenFire[work]: all
<abountu> hFrozenFire[work]:  I already asked my question.. (for  your convenience see below) tx
<abountu> (18:54:26) abountu: I'm trying to build a java application on ubuntu using ant, it complains about $JAVA_HOME not pointing to the JDK,
<abountu> (18:54:26) abountu: if I run  which javac on the command line I can see it exists in /usr/bin, what should I set $JAVA_HOME to?
<abountu> FrozenFire[work]:  I already asked my question.. (for  your convenience see above)
<goldroger> BigC_: wow that's cool ! Thanks !
<Seppoz_work> hello, how to tell the energy saving how to dim the backlight? can i specify my own programm with arguments?
<BigC_> np goldroger, just trying to help.
<aroman> jon_athon, hmmm. I tried that link now twice, and its not workign.
<RenatoSilva> how to undo apt-get build-dep?
<Zesturian> Hey all. I used to run on Karmic, on which I had tripple head running, did a clean install of Maverick a few days ago and what ever I try I can't seem to get my 2nd GPU recognised by the nvidia driver (possibly X), what has changed and are there any solutions please?
<BigC_> Zesturian !Nvidia
<Dr_Willis> Zesturian:  i had issues where the 2 nvidia cards i were using - used differnt versions of the nvidia driver.
<BigC_> Zesturian: sorry about that, look here. For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> Zesturian:  also had an issue where ic ould use the nvidia-settings tool to get 3 heads going.. but i never survuvbed a reboot.
<IrishWristwatch> good morning
<Zesturian> Dr_Willis, I don't think driver should be an issue, both are identical cards. BigC_ thanks, I installed from the website still to no avail, it's actually the detection of the second GPU within X that seems to be the issue, I specified a BusID and it throws a fit within X and refuses to start, one second, I'll pastesite the error.
<gamil> Hi irish
<barberan> My ubuntu 10.10 does not understand .rar archives type. How do I make it understand it ?
<gamil> upgraded from 8.04 to 10.10 but my crystal semiconductor sound card is not working
<gamil> can someone help?
<BigC_> barberan: install the p7zip package
<Zesturian> Dr_Willis, BigC_, I can alternate between them if I modify xorg.conf manually, but both running, no dice.
<J4nus> brad, "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<Sean93> how do i convert .mkv to .avi?? also i have about 10 files to do this with
<magicianlord> J4nus: p7zip-full
<J4nus> Sean93, use mencoder
<Braber01> In ubuntu 10.04 I can't get X to start it Says somthing about No protocall specfiecd when running startx.
<magicianlord> 7zip is superior to all other compression formats
<FrozenFire> barberan, I would recommend installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Braber01> I'm in the process of using my dad's computer to burn 10.10 to a CD
<New0> i have sony vpcf12 with Nvidia card GT 330M those someone know what open source driver do i need?
<shane4ubuntu> does anyone know of any problems with cups on Maverick?
<J4nus> magicianlord, does it include the rar algorithm ?
<BigC_> Zesturian: you might also want to ask in #xorg as well
<Sean93> J4nus, is there a mencoder gui?
<Braber01> yeah um I can't get XWin to start, I can run `startx` but it just shows a black screen and the command line says somethingabout no protocall specified :(
<shane4ubuntu> I have a network printer that always worked great, UNTIL I upgraded to Maverick.  Now when I print, it says printer not connected, printer lights flash and I have to turn it off and back on, lots of issues.
<J4nus> Sean93, there is to encode dvd (like acidrip) but not to convert files or i don't know it
<J4nus> but you can look for the cmd line mode, it's easy to use, you can find some examples on google
<BigC_> Sean93: you could also try handbrake as well, but i am not sure if it can convert to .avi
<_TexNick_> Sean93 : Kdenlive & Cinelerra are both good video converter / editors
<shane4ubuntu> I'm not sure where to lay the blame, but I'm pretty sure it is cups, I can print via command line, but not through evince, and openoffice has lots of issues printing too.
<Zesturian> BigC_, thanks. Be back shortly, I need to force the error as its been logrotated too many times.
<abstrakt> if I want my "deploy" user to be able to run a2ensite and a2dissite without entering a password for sudo
<Braber01> has anybody had issues with getting X windows to start on 10.04 lately?
<abstrakt> how would that line look in visudo (aka /etc/sudoers)
<shane4ubuntu> Sean93: ffmpeg is a little simpler on the command line, is a very good option
<magicianlord> abstrakt: visudo is impossible to use
<FrozenFire> Sean93, For doing a number of file conversions, ffmpeg is what I would suggest.
<FrozenFire> A bit of bash-fu, and you're gold.
<abstrakt> magicianlord, ? works for me
<magicianlord> abstrakt: how do you make changes and move to the next line, then save?
<Braber01> I can't get the tcsh to auto complete for me do I use a diffrent key combo?
<abstrakt> magicianlord, you, um... learn how to use vi... :)
<abstrakt> magicianlord, type vimtutor on your command line some time
<FrozenFire> magicianlord, Using VI can be a bit tricky at first, but you learn. It's not my preferred editor, but it's very powerful when you learn to use it.
<magicianlord> abstrakt: impossible :( i use nano
<abstrakt> magicianlord, um, decidedly not impossible
<abstrakt> *anyway*
<magicianlord> how do you save in vi
<Braber01> emacs can be a mudclient if you dare to script in elisp.
<Braber01> :w
<abstrakt> magicianlord, dude, run vimtutor
<magicianlord> where is that
<abstrakt> magicianlord, open up gnome-terminal and type "vimtutor"
<abstrakt> magical, except without the quotes
<magicianlord> ok
<abstrakt> magicianlord, ^
<magicianlord> on ubuntu?
<abstrakt> magicianlord, yes on ubuntu
<abstrakt> magicianlord, or if you prefer, there's this viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html
<magicianlord> thanks homie
<shane4ubuntu> abstrakt: vimtutor, that is a nice tip, I recently started learning vi, but didn't know about vimtutor.
<abstrakt> hmm, http://viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html
<abstrakt> shane4ubuntu, I hate vi incidentally
<abstrakt> shane4ubuntu, but I love vim :)
<magicianlord> i like nano and leafpad
<abstrakt> that's nice
<abstrakt> now
<shane4ubuntu> abstrakt: ahh, ok, vim, I guess that is what I started learning, I always prefered nano, simple straightforward
<abstrakt> what would be the proper syntax for a line in /etc/sudoers to allow a given user to run a given command without requiring the password
<magicianlord> whats better to install pynotify, or notification-daemon
<abstrakt> like if I want my deploy user to be able to run a2ensite without needing a password
<FrozenFire> abstrakt, I believe the NOPASSWD tag is what you're looking for
<abstrakt> FrozenFire, right but where does that go?
<abstrakt> how should it look? just for that one user and just for that one command
<abstrakt> shane4ubuntu, do you program much?
<shane4ubuntu> abstrakt: no, only script here and there
<FrozenFire> abstrakt, Given that I know you're competent, I have to say RTFM :P
<iFith> VISUAL=nano visudo
<FrozenFire> man sudoers
<FrozenFire> "ray    rushmore = NOPASSWD: /bin/kill, /bin/ls, /usr/bin/lprm"
<abstrakt> or you could be a cool dude and just give me the line, because I know you're competent and I know you know I'm competent
<abstrakt> but whatever, that's fine
<FrozenFire> :P
<abstrakt> honestly it's a PITA to look up the docs on some of this stuff
<abstrakt> when I know someone in here just knows the exact syntax off the top of their head
<shane4ubuntu> abstrakt: he he, I agree.
<lance> lance
<doc|home> abstrakt: yeah, why wouldn't someone invent a website to help with searching for these things. We could call it a "search engine"
<FreakyCheeseMan> Hey all. Trying to install Ubuntu 64-bit on a new, high-end machine. Pretty sure it's failing to recognize the hard drive, as it says it lacks enough space and won't let me proceed- also, GParted says "no devices detected". Running off the live CD now. Halp?
<abstrakt> shane4ubuntu, incidentally if you want, you can put export EDITOR=nano in your .bashrc
<AnonymousCoward> ,s
<doc|home> abstrakt: and give them funny names like "google" and "bing"
<abstrakt> doc|home, dude, have you seen the state of some of the docs that people write? please don't preach to the choir
<shane4ubuntu> abstrakt: thanks, did that. :)
<Guest21222> can somebody please help me here
<doc|home> abstrakt: hehe, I just couldn't resist that :)
<shane4ubuntu> abstrakt: 9 times out of 10, I just need an example of how to use the command, or need to see a conf file.
<iFith> or for programs that just use "sensible-editor" you can run "select-editor" and set the one you like
<FreakyCheeseMan> Anyone know anything about getting ubuntu to recognize a hard drive?
<Guest21222> Can someone respond I really need help please
<abstrakt> shane4ubuntu, totally
<abstrakt> omg, screw this crap... I hate join/part messages :(
<FrozenFire> abstrakt, by the way, adding a user to the "sudo" group on Debian-based systems will, as I understand it, globally exempt them from password requirements.
<marathon> hey
<marathon> can anyone help me with some simple JAVA code?
<shane4ubuntu> !question | Guest21222
<abstrakt> FrozenFire, um, no that just allows you to run sudo commands
<ubottu> Guest21222: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FreakyCheeseMan> >marathon Mebbe.
<abstrakt> FrozenFire, it doesn't exempt you from needing a password
<ronghail> sorry reasking this because of the split earlier.  there is a picture here that shows machine A with the same address on eth0 and tun0.  is that right or should tun0 have another address?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<FrozenFire> abstrakt, I don't believe so. The exempt_group setting in the sudoers file is set to sudo on Debian systems.
<marathon> its too big to ask on here
<theGman> exit
<shane4ubuntu> !PM > Guest21222
<ubottu> Guest21222, please see my private message
<FrozenFire> abstrakt, Similarly, I'm able to sudo, but I'm not in the sudo group.
<marathon> how can I read from abstract classes into main and print the information stored in the arrays in abstract classes using inheritance?
<HaPK_PerCar> I have a problem with Zsnes... When I try to run it it says that it can't find the libao.so.2 library... I'm using maverick 64 bits
<abstrakt> um, there is no exempt_group setting in my /etc/sudoers file at the moment
<magicianlord> is mobile broadband worth buying for $75 usb stick and then $40 unliminted a month for ubuntu?
<abstrakt> FrozenFire, so "if you have exempt_group" or some such, yes probably what you said is true
<FreakyCheeseMan> >marathon Um, traditionally you shouldn't *have* and information in abstract classes. Or am I missing something?
<Guest21222> Can someone please private message me I really need some emergency help
<shane4ubuntu> anyone know where I could find logs about cups?
<marathon> if anyone can help me fix a JAVA error pm me at binarymachina on AIM
<GringoStar> I resized my partitions with gparted and now it can't boot anymore I got grub rescue as result but using the live cd I still have access to the files on both partition. How can I fix it?
<BigC_> Guest21222 | !ask
<FrozenFire> marathon, There's a Java channel on Freenode, I'm sure
<shane4ubuntu> Guest21222: just ask here, and if someone knows they will help, it is best to ask in the main room
<marathon> i looked for it
<marathon> couldn't find it
<FrozenFire> marathon, ##java
<WolfDogDesigns> Hey guys, hows ubuntu coming on with read/write on ntfs these days?
<shane4ubuntu> BigC_:  I think you got that command backwards, Command | nick. :)
<Guest21222> I am running ubuntu live from usb, I can see all my files from windows.  When I try to boot it says missing file biosinfo.inf and i just get a black screen
<FrozenFire> WolfDogDesigns, So far as I know, it's fairly stable.
<FreakyCheeseMan> Um. Am I visible? It was giving me some trouble registering and there was something about too much spam- I'm not in read-only, am I?
<FrozenFire> WolfDogDesigns, That's part of FUSE, iirc.
<Dr_Willis> FreakyCheeseMan:  No. :)
<BigC_> oops, my bad shane4ubuntu
<FreakyCheeseMan> Well, that's good news, at least.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | FreakyCheeseMan
<ubottu> FreakyCheeseMan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<HaPK_PerCar> I have a problem with Zsnes... When I try to run it it says that it can't find the libao.so.2 library... I'm using maverick 64 bits
<shane4ubuntu> BigC_: no prob, just wanted to let you know for future reference.
<WolfDogDesigns> FrozenFire, hmmm, so having an often used ntfs external harddrive is okay nowdays?
<Dr_Willis> FreakyCheeseMan:  ntfs support has gotten pretty much  as good as its ever going to get.
<Dr_Willis> HaPK_PerCar:  as far as i know zsnes is 32bit ONLY...
<Dr_Willis> HaPK_PerCar:  theres other snes emulators out that are 64 bit compat
<Guest21222> Shane any suggestions
<FrozenFire> WolfDogDesigns, Yeah, I think the only unstable stuff is the rarely-used specialized aspects of NTFS.
<WolfDogDesigns> FrozenFire, cause isnt there a 4 gig file limit on vfat?
<GringoStar> WolfDogDesigns I use it everydays without problem
#ubuntu 2011-11-21
<ermo> jesse__: *thumbs up*
<fellayaboy> how can i create a link their that will execute to whereever the file is on the pc
<ermo> well, I'm off. Cheers!
<sprayy> fellayaboy, does your whateverprogram have a flag to specify the location of the .conf file
<sprayy> Like ./whateverprogram --conf=~/configure.conf
<fellayaboy> i think so
<Jordan_U> fellayaboy: What program are you actually trying to use?
<jesse__> ermo^: Exactly
<GhostWolf> robro ok thanks
<fellayaboy> none in particular i just want to do this for future referenece but im using mupen64 that i downloaded from the site which is just a folder with the files in it
<jesse__> ermo: Thanks again
<robro_> GhostWolf, No problem :)
<yggdrasil> ermo guess that patch wouldnt do much for this old ass laptop
<yggdrasil> doesnt have pcie or anything
<yggdrasil> just an old dell.
<Jordan_U> fellayaboy: Just run "sudo apt-get install mupen64plus" (which, by the way, is better than mupen64). Manually installing things is generally to be avoided, and will be different depending on the individual application so there is no general solution.
<fellayaboy> Jordan_U,  i understand but im not really trying to install mupen....im usign it as an example in case i find another program out their thats not in the repos i want to learn how to do this
<arduino_mex> oh i missed IRC so muuucchh!!
<fellayaboy> i coudl just dump all the files in local/bin and it will probably work but thats too messy..theirs folders and conf files and png files etc
<Jordan_U> fellayaboy: Like I said before, there is no general solution. What would work for mupen64 would not work for 95% of other applications.
<fellayaboy> right..ok
<arduino_mex> is there anyone that can explain to me what a kernel is?
<bastidrazor> arduino_mex: don't be silly.
<ikonia> arduino_mex: it's the thing that controls the linux operating system
<ikonia> arduino_mex: it IS linux
<arduino_mex> im serious i get around things pretty well but i would like to understand it profoundly
<ikonia> arduino_mex: just told you what it is
<arduino_mex> thanks
<arduino_mex> so the kernel is between the person and the OS correct?
<frotz47> In computing, the kernel is the main component of most computer operating systems; it is a bridge between applications and the actual data processing done at the hardware level.
<ikonia> arduino_mex: it IS the OS
<Skummel> arduino_mex if you want to understand what a kernal is and what it does, I would suggest you start reading up on Operating systems.
<ikonia> arduino_mex: quick google will give you the info you want
<ikonia> you're a bit beyond the scope of this channel
<arduino_mex> ok
<arduino_mex> sorry for bothering
<ikonia> not a bother
<arduino_mex> is there a book you know i could read
<ikonia> arduino_mex: quick google will give you the info
<Thiagovfar> Is there a standard way to add /usr/sbin to the PATH?
<ikonia> Thiagovfar: it should be already
<Thiagovfar> ikonia: for root, it is, for normal users, it's not.
<ikonia> Thiagovfar: you shouldn't be using root - it's a locked account
<ikonia> Thiagovfar: you should be usig sudo
<ikonia> using
<Thiagovfar> ikonia: crap, wrong channel
<Thiagovfar> sorry for that
<ikonia> not a problem
<sprayy> Thiagovfar,  export PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin
<sprayy> That appends /usr/sbin to your current $PATH
<arduino_mex> may i ask what is the purpose of this channel? like what sorto of questions are allowed
<Thiagovfar> sprayy: Thanks
<ikonia> arduino_mex: ubuntu technical support
<arduino_mex> gotcha
<Severian> On Ubuntu 10.04, is there a way to completely rebuild database of installed packages?  I had a corrupt /var/lib/dpkg/status.  I deleted it, which was probably a mistake.  Now, synaptic wants to install a bunch of packages thare are already there.
<arduino_mex> tthxs
<Jordan_U> ikonia: To put what Thiagovfar said another way, "kvm-ok" will not work as a normal user, but "sudo kvm-ok" will, even though kvm-ok does not require root priveleges (but is in /usr/sbin/).
<sprayy> If you want it permanent, add that line to your shell profile.  In my case it's /etc/profile for all users, or just ~/.profile for your user
<ikonia> Jordan_U: totally missed what you're saying, sorry
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Try running "kvm-ok" as a normal user in Ubuntu 11.10.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: not got access to ubuntu at the moment
<bastidrazor> cpu-checker is not installed
<Jordan_U> ikonia: On my machine I get "kvm-ok: command not found", while "/usr/sbin/kvm-ok" runs successfully, as does "sudo kvm-ok". Becuase /usr/sbin/ is included in root's $PATH, but not a normal user's.
<whoever> i am trying to locate javajdk , and which jdk whick javajdk returns nothing
<three18ti> hey, can anyone help me with orchestra please?
<three18ti> hello, can someone please help me with orchestra?
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Which illustrates the problem, and shows that it has to do with $PATH being different for the root account without ever logging in as root.
<worrow> just got ubuntu up and running and removed unity completely and made gnome classic my default.
<Stanley00> whoever: try "which javac" java jdk is not a program, I think
<ikonia> i'll take your word on it
<JoshR1> Thanks for the help guys.
<Stanley00> !anyone | three18ti
<ubottu> three18ti: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<worrow> removed nautilus and installed pcmanfm and was wondering if I need to make it default in some sort of settings?
<worrow> brb
<three18ti> Stanley00, thanks, that was not my first attempt asking though... I have gone from extremely specific to extremely general, and you are the first to even acknowledge my existence...  I thought I was talking to myself.
<Stanley00> three18ti: just ask your real question here and wait, if someone knew the answer, they will answer you.
<worrow> ok so anyways, does someone have an answer to my question?
<whoever> Stanley00: which javac doesnt return anything
<untitled_only> I'm back people
<worrow> when replacing nautilus with pcmanfm do I need to make something say it is now the default manager?
<Stanley00> whoever: are you sure you have installed java jdk?
<CharminTheMoose> On a default ubuntu install, does cron do anything vital to the stability of the system or can I just disable it?
<three18ti> Stanley00, how many times should I ask the same question?  Based on your logic (ask and if someone knows they will answer), then no one knows how to reset the orchestra login...  doesn't seem likely to me.
<whoever> Stanley00: ues i can comfile and run java
<untitled_only> Do not go see the immortals. 300 fake
<worrow> who is skilled with gnome classic?
<three18ti> Hello, how do I reset the Orchestra login?  I reset the cobbler login, but this does not seem to affect the orchestra web login.  Thanks.
<JoshR1> Immortals was good.
<brjannc> severian: possibly check out answer #4 on this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4834/how-do-i-rebuild-a-corrupt-dpkg-status-file
<Stanley00> patience
<JoshR1> An interesting take on Theseus.
<robin0800> worrow: ask your question
<Stanley00> !patience | three18ti
<ubottu> three18ti: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<untitled_only> I thought it ok, but didn't live up to the hype
<Stanley00> whoever: it looks likely you have installed java jre, not java jdk
<worrow> how do I remove the bottom taskbar? I have one at the top and one at the bottom.
<worrow> I want to move the top one to the bottom and remove the one on the bottom
<robin0800> worrow: hold alt and right click
<Stanley00> worrow: what's your ubuntu version? I think just simple right click, remove will do it
<three18ti> Stanley00, thanks for the words of encouragement...
<worrow> rob: 11.10
<whoever> Stanley00: if i want a perminant export stick the lines in /etc/bash/.bashrc or ~.bashrc
<lan3y> whoever ~/.bashrc
<worrow> Rob: that worked wonderfully.
<worrow> Rob: next question is about nautilus
<Stanley00> whoever: it depends on how you want to export, /etc/bash/.bashrc for system wide
<konam> worrow have you tried nautilus elementary?
<Stanley00> whoever: and ~.bashrc just for your account
<braintorch> Hello. How do I change default application for "ftp://" urls in 11.10?
<worrow> I removed nautilus as it was sooo slow
<worrow> I installed pcmanfm
<worrow> should everything just continue working?
<whoever> Stanley00: ok, i just aptitude search jdk and openjdk 7 and openjre 7 are installed
<Osmodivs> Hello, Is there something to connect to a remote computer? But something as easy as TeamViewrer
<ActionPa1snip> worrow: Should be ok, I suggest you add the lubuntu ppa if you use pcmanfm
<whoever> braintorch: right click properties
<whoever> open with
<jrib> Osmodivs: ssh or vnc
<ActionPa1snip> Osmodivs: vino is in a default install
<Osmodivs> vino, I'll try that
<ActionPa1snip> Osmodivs: many apps have web interfaces too :)
<worrow> i'm on ubuntu though
<Osmodivs> ActionPa1snip: So, what do you recommend?
<worrow> I will transfer some things and test
<ActionPa1snip> Osmodivs: depends what you are doing on the remote system.
<Stanley00> whoever: you mean openjdk was installed? It's strange, but what is your real question?
<Osmodivs> Configure a PC, basic stuff on synaptic
<brjannc> Osmodivs: just use teamviewer, if you like it
<schime> good evening guys! Im trying to delete a partition here, but it tells me: Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 8. The partition Im trying to delete is "sda8" (not over 8) and its not mounted :S Do they mean that i have to unmount my home and root folder that im using for ubuntu now when im writing even if thats not the partition i want to delete?
<lupus__> Hi, my Ubuntu won't reconnect my iPad. Why ?
<schime> Sorry for a long text...
<CharminTheMoose> On a default ubuntu install, does cron do anything vital to the stability of the system or can I just disable it?
<Osmodivs> ActionPa1snip: I remember connecting with x11vnc, but I don remember how. I mean, I read the wiki, but I just can't do all that password stuff
<WanderingEnder> Question: What is the advantage of using a network bridge (br0 interface) to iptables NAT?
<WanderingEnder> Or, rather, why use the bridge-utils at all?
<braintorch> whoever: I know how to change preffered application for file type. Question is how to change preffered application for a _url_ type. Let's say someone post ftp link in IRC. ftp://kernel.org for example. I click it and it opens in firefox. How do I change that?
<Severian> brjannc, Thank you.  That seems to have done what I need.  Synaptic is back to installing updates.
<Osmodivs> brjannc: Well, I wanted to use something lighter
<Osmodivs> I use Lubuntu, you know?
<Stanley00> schime: are your home and root on sda too?
<brjannc> Severian: glad to hear it :)
<brjannc> Osmodivs: ah, understood
<schime> stanley00 yes they are
<Stanley00> schime: then, I recommend you use a liveUSB to delete the partition.
<ActionPa1snip> Osmodivs: so updates basically? and installs?
<ActionPa1snip> Osmodivs: is that all?
<schime> stanley00 i have 3 OSes w7, ubuntu 11.10 and linux mint 11 (thats the partitions im trying to delete)
<Osmodivs> Yeah, I want to know what's hapening in my brotheres PC, 1000 miles away
<whoever> braintorch: don't know i think it opens in default browser
<braintorch> nope.
<ActionPa1snip> Osmodivs: you can update with ssh in a terminal using apt-get
<c00p> anyone have a good link on installing ubuntu on a Mac Mini
<schime> stanley00 do u think it would work delete them in the installation of a new OS? (pinguy OS)
<braintorch> "http://" urls opens in default browser
<ActionPa1snip> Osmodivs: you can read the output of: ps -ef | less     and see what processes are running and such
<braintorch> "ftp://" opens in firefox for some reason.
<Osmodivs> ActionPa1snip: Openshh?
<Stanley00> schime: some OS installer will, as Ubuntu's.
<Guest44801> can anyone help me get my wifi card to be detected on wireshark? I have ubuntu 11.10
<Severian> braintorch, That would be because they designed it to handle ftp sites.
<ActionPa1snip> Osmodivs: install openssh-server and you can connect to port 22 using putty (Windows) or run:  ssh user@server   in Linux
<schime> stanley00 okey, pinguy OS is based on ubuntu so might work then
<ActionPa1snip> Osmodivs: if you are external to the LAN you are connecting to you will need to setup port forwarding or virtual server in your router, to allow the traffic through
<Osmodivs> ActionPa1snip: Does the other PC needs to have Openssh?
<brjannc> three18ti: have you tried asking your orchestra question in #ubuntu-server?
<Stanley00> schime: I hope so.
<schime> stanley00 ill try that first before the liveUSB. thx! might come back.. :P
<Stanley00> schime: :)
<Severian> braintorch, Maybe I misunderstood.  Are you asking why nautilus would use firefox to open ftp?
<ActionPa1snip> Osmodivs: the system you are connecting to will need openssh-server installed
<Stanley00> Guest44801: and did you run wireshark as root?
<brjannc> three18ti: one of the orchestra devs' blogs notes that about a dozen ubuntu developers with orchestra experience hang out there, so you might have more luck :)
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> haha i just found that... is there anyway to make it so i dont have to every time?
<JoshR1> So how can I do the SSH/sftp on windows?
<Stanley00> Guest44801: you can edit the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> dose that work in unity?
<theborger> hey is there an alsa 1.0.24 pkg for 2.6.32-25 pae?
<braintorch> Severian: my case is why pidgin use firefox to open ftp. But anyway there must be some option in the deepest of gtk3 or gnome or whatever rules by how urls handled in gtk applications.
<Stanley00> Guest44801: yep, the file is wireshark.desktop
<brontosaurusrex> JoshR1, winscp, putty
<lupus__> Hi, my Ubuntu won't reconnect my iPad. Why ?
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> Ok, what should i cahnge?
<Stanley00> Guest44801: add gksu in the exec line :D
<xangua> lupus__: want to mount the sd¿ what iOS version do you use¿
<Stanley00> Guest44801: it will lokk like this "Exec=gksu wireshark"
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> gimme a few and ill find out how it works...
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> i need root privledges to edit..
<worrow> Ok I am transferring some files from usb to hd and I minimized the window and it disappeared
<JoshR1> sudo -s
<worrow> how do I get it back?
<lupus__> Hi, my Ubuntu won't reconnect my iPad. Why ?
<NDPMacBookPro> lupus__: Connect in what way?
<lupus__> NDPMACBOOKPRO: recognize, sorry
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> somehow i cant edit it... the filename i found was just "wireshark" with the logo
<Severian> braintorch.  according to a few references, that is a gnome setting.  I don't know where it is now that we have moved to gnome 3 libraries under Unity.
<braintorch> Found it. If anybody anybody interested here's the way to change how urls handled from 11.04: http://jarrpa.net/2011/10/28/creating-custom-url-handlers-in-ubuntu-11-04-11-10-gnome-3-0/
<worrow> where would my autostart folder be located?
<Stanley00> Guest44801: try running "gksu gedit /usr/share/applications/wireshark.desktop"
<braintorch> for user-wide configuration /usr/share/applications duplicated in ~/.local/share/applications
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> its blank...
<lupus__> NDPMACBOOKPRO: any idea?
<NDPMacBookPro> lupus__: Sorry no. What software are you using to connect to the iPad?
<lupus__> no software
<Stanley00> Guest44801: just a min...
<Guest44801> lupus_ what version of ubuntu?
<lupus__> only trying to get it recognized by ubuntu
<lupus__> 11.10
<Guest44801> lupus_ well, there goes that idea
<xangua> lupus__: how about you answer people trying to help you¿ again: want to mount SD¿ what ubuntu version do you use¿ what iOS version do you use¿
<ActionPa1snip> lupus__: when you connect it, run:  dmesg | tail -n 10    it may give clues
<worrow> I'm waiting in line for some aid
<theborger> anyone tell me how to upgrade also to 1.0.24 with the pae kernel?
<Guest44801> lupus, you could always get a virtual machine... thats what i used for years...
<Stanley00> Guest44801: I cant be, you installed wireshark from Ubuntu Software Center?
<ActionPa1snip> theborger: there is an audio dev ppa
<lupus__> xangua sorry. 11.10
<lupus__> don't know what ios
<lupus__> how can i check?
<lupus__> new ipad
<theborger> ActionPa1snip: can you point me to a readme?
<FloodBot1> lupus__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lupus__> virtual machine? how to do it ?
<theborger> ActionPa1snip: i followed this http://jaysdesktop.blogspot.com/2011/10/enabling-hdmi-audio-out-in-ubuntu-1004.html and it is not working
<ActionPa1snip> theborger: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<xangua> lupus__: well if you can't mount it, and it's brand new it probably uses iOS 5
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> yeah, i think the .desktop and shit was changed from gnome...
<ubuntu> ok?
<lupus__> yes, it's the latest ios xang
<theborger> ActionPa1snip: that is going to install all the new pkg if i run upgrade all i need is alsa
<Stanley00> Guest44801: are you sure you type the file path correct?
<FusionX> I don't know what happened but I can no longer boot into ubuntu and booting into recovery console says "whiptail command not found" and now most of the commands don't work (like sudo).
<FusionX> using normal boot, the screen goes blank
<xangua> lupus__: go to Software Center - Edit - Sources and enable Proposed and Backports Updates, see if there is a "libimoviledevide" update....if there IS upgrade and Be Happy
<lupus__> ActionPalsnip: it says new USB using ehci_hcd
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> positive... when i was installing voodoo the guy that helped me told me he didn't know how to help me create a shorcut because the .desktop files changed with unity
<lupus__> there is no uppgrade xangua
<xangua> lupus__: did you run update manager and reload to see if there is one¿¿
<theborger> ActionPa1snip: that is going to install all the new pkg if i run upgrade all i need is alsa
<xangua> after enabling proposed and backport updates lupus__ ¿
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> guess ill just make a .sh and put a logo on it and place it on my launcher
<FusionX> Is it possible to repair or restore ubuntu as in Windows (follow-up to previous question)?
<Stanley00> Guest44801: It's not changed much, I still use template to create a desktop file as I need it
<n4dsp> what is the command to find the files for a program I run?
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> humm idk
<n4dsp> the files may be in a couple of directorys
<Stanley00> Guest44801: here is my template, in case you want it http://paste.ubuntu.com/744860/
<xangua> Guest44801: it depends, if you have your home partiton apart you could reinstall without loosing your documents
<Guest44801> <Stanley00> Thanks, that helps alot...
<xangua> what I said above was for FusionX ;)
<NDPMacBookPro> Thats been the 1 thing holding me back from using Linux full time
<NDPMacBookPro> The lack of something as good as Windows Restore or Apple's Time Machine
<Guest44801> xangua: Unfortionatly, i dont
<Stanley00> Guest44801: and about the wireshark.desktop, did you edit it?
<Guest44801> Stanley00: workin on it
<braintorch> Guest44801: here's wireshark.desktop : http://pastebin.com/P3SGUnyU
<edolnx> Greetings - virt-manager doesn't seem to complete a quem+ssh connection in 11.10, is there an updated version somewhere?
<bsmith093> if im halfway through cloning a git repo, and i kill it, does it clean up after itself
<braintorch> it is almost identical to origin. Just edited it to launch with gksudo
<FusionX> xangua: ??
<Guest44801> braintorch: do i need to edit any of that?
<Stanley00> Guest44801: here is my wireshark.desktop, added gksu, you can put it in ~/.local/share/applications too
<robertzaccour> Is there a way to make my laptop with Ubuntu a media server for my ps3?
<Stanley00> Guest44801: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744865/
<Guest44801> Stanley00: briantorch beat you too it lol... i jsut gotta put it in my app folder
<Guest44801> Stanley00: thanks a bunch...
<Stanley00> Guest44801: you are welcome :)
<tkendrick> Hi I've got a reasonably straightforward question about accomplishing something at the command line. Not sure if this is the right room to ask though.
<Guest44801> Stanley00 and briantorch: thank you both very much...
<tkendrick> Not sure if it has to be ubuntu specific.
<braintorch> Guest44801: I just was fixing similar problem. :)
<jrib> tkendrick: what do you think is going to happen next? ;)
<Guest44801> briantorch: i never knew about that the applications folder automaticly shows up in the unity search
<user__> ;imked
<Stanley00> Guest44801: haha, you have to use the desktop file from braintorch, cause mine wont work at all. LOL
<Icehawk78> Is there an equivalent script that is run upon logout/shutdown/reboot akin to /etc/rc.local for logging in?
<Guest44801> Stanley00: lol good thing i did...
<braintorch> Guest44801: neither I. Though I don't use Unity. I disabled it and use Compiz + awn + Cardapio combo.
<Stanley00> Guest44801: I didnt know that if tryexec is equal to exec, it wont run... smartly =))
<three18ti> robertzaccour, I use ushare with this config file:  http://pastebin.com/BL3fYMgr
<ablyss> Icehawk78: for logins .bashrc
<three18ti> robertzaccour: the config file says to use dpkg-reconfigure, but I use nano and just restart ushare, it works for both my PS3 and XBox360
<Icehawk78> ablyss: No, for log-out. I apparently have to do some weird stuff with my switchable graphics card or else it will run the fan at full speed before shutting down, but I don't especially want to have to run a bash script to shut down my machine rather than using the built in controls
<tkendrick> I've got a text file full of data, single column. I need to lower the precision of the numbers and output it to a new file. Not sure how to go about it.
<reokie> Does anyone know if it is possible to make an animated GDM login screen?
<jrib> tkendrick: if you have a favorite scripting language, I would use that.  Do you /really/ want to do it using only bash?
<Icehawk78> tkendrick: Or you could likely use libreoffice calc
<tkendrick> I'm trying to do it over an ssh tunnel i should mention sorry.
<ablyss> what do u mean by "lower the precision"
<tkendrick> lose sig figs
<tkendrick> I'm not really a scripter i'm afraid, fairly new to this whole buisness, but libreoffice would take a lot of copy and pasting
<tkendrick> just wondering if there was a standard program that has this sort of function.
<WanderingEnder> Yay, my new ubuntu server router is operational.
<Icehawk78> tkendrick: From a shell, you'd be looking at probably putting it through a one liner python/ruby script, but that's more relevent to the respective languages.
<tkendrick> i was playing with awk but i couldn't figure it out.
<Icehawk78> wAh, that too
<three18ti> tkrndrick, what does your data file look like?
<tkendrick> bout 30000 lines of numbers each about 9 sig figs
<tkendrick> need to reduce it to maybe 4
<three18ti> tkendrick, is it just a single real number with decimal, or is it a 9 digit integer, or?  What I'm trying to get at is, how does each line look?
<jrib> tkendrick: you haven't answered my question but assuming you don't want to use some scripting language like python or perl and want to stick with bash, you can do this easily using the 'printf' command
<tkendrick> single real numbers forry
<crassus> Is there a reason for sudo apt-get update to not update, and for Update Manager to post that it hasn't been updated for days/weeks even though I try to update every time it pops up?
<tkendrick> i see, sorry jrib, I'm really not familiar with any scripting languages, or much bash either truth  be told
<WanderingEnder> Can you set someone's login shell to screen's executable?
<jrib> tkendrick: here are some teaser commands to get you started: « printf '%.3f\n' 123.45678 », « while x in 1 2 3; do echo $x; done » (you'll want to use « read » to read in a line from your file but this is just an example of a while loop)
<braintorch> tkendrick: look at bc app
<ActionPa1snip> tkendrick: you could count the length and display the first 4, then subtract 4 from the length and display that many extra 0s
<jrib> ActionPa1snip: it depends on whether tkendrick wants to truncate or round though
<tkendrick> round ideally
<ActionPa1snip> jrib: I gues
<brjannc> tkendrick: can't you open that file in libreoffice as CSV, since it's only one column?
<jrib> tkendrick: my printf suggestion will round
<ActionPa1snip> tkendrick: could ask in #bash
<ActionPa1snip> jrib: sweet
<tkendrick> Hehe yep i'm trying to get my head around the bash script thing :)
<jrib> tkendrick: if you get stuck and just need it done, I don't mind giving you the one-liner but just figured you wanted to play a bit with it
<tkendrick> Hehe not really I'm trying to do this to get a another program with no documentation to play nicely really :)
<theborger> how many GB of ram will th e-pae kernel suport up to?
<vuarabei> anybody?
<jrib> theborger: not really meaning you don't want to play?
<jrib> vuarabei: many bodies
<ActionPa1snip> theborger: 64Gb
<theborger> yea reading it now
<vuarabei> i have some problam with english so be patient
<vuarabei> i install alien arena from source
<vuarabei> then i want to delete it
<jrib> vuarabei: ok, try to write everything on a single line
<theborger> ActionPa1snip: got alsa working i was on 2.6.32-35 there is no alsa 1.0.24 for -35
<tkendrick> My brains already melted from getting that data in the first place :) So ideally no
<vuarabei> i find all files(about 900 mb) and delete them
<tkendrick> Its from MD simulations
<vuarabei> but it dont give free space on my disks
<vuarabei> why
<jrib> tkendrick: you can do something like this: while read -r line; do printf '%.3f\n' $line; done < infile > outfile            change '3' to the new number of decimal places
<theborger> where there is no alsa out for -35 i have no idea expecially if that is what ubuntu defalts to when u update kernels right now
<usr13> vuarabei: df |pastebinit
<vuarabei> anybody?
<stryke297> i just installed ubuntu and i dont really know how to use it....
<vuarabei> usr13: what is it?
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: could ask in #git   maybe
<ActionPa1snip> stryke297: explore, its an OS just like any other with web browsers and office productivity amongst other apps
<usr13> vuarabei: compare df  and df -i
<tkendrick> I think I'm in over my head a wee bit, not really following unfortunately. Might just have to suck it up and do it with libre
<usr13>  df - report file system disk space usage
<usr13>  -i, --inodes
<jrib> tkendrick: what are you confused about?
<tkendrick> Thanks for your help anyway, I'm sure you're correct I'm just really not that familiar with the command line.
<jrib> tkendrick: run the first two hints I gave you so you understand what the simple parts do
<stryke297> i dont know how my existing programs with it or task and process managing
<tkendrick> wait hang on
<tkendrick> I think i got it :)
<vuarabei> 1
<vuarabei> 2
<vuarabei> 3
<vuarabei> 4
<vuarabei> 5
<FloodBot1> vuarabei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vuarabei> 6
<tkendrick> ah thanks mate you're a legend
<tkendrick> That will save me a ton of time :)
<stryke297> how to use .exe with ubuntu?
<vuarabei> use wine
<ActionPa1snip> stryke297: try wine, what app is it?
<qin> !wine | stryke297
<ubottu> stryke297: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<vuarabei> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744875/
<stryke297>  sweet, thanks a ton.  what about process and task management
<vuarabei> usr13:http://paste.ubuntu.com/744875/
<usr13> vuarabei: Is that du?  Or du -i?
<vuarabei> du
<vuarabei> without i
<vuarabei> its df
<usr13> vuarabei: What kind of install is it?
<vuarabei> what u mean
<ActionPa1snip> stryke297: you can use: ps, top or gnome-system-monitor
<vuarabei> install of what
<ActionPa1snip> stryke297: considering you are just starting out on the OS, I wouldn't worry too much about that
<usr13> vuarabei: What operating system do you have installed?  What filesytem type is it?
<vuarabei> oh
<vuarabei> xubuntu
<usr13> vuarabei: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<stryke297> i feel like i have a lot of processer lag and applications lag...
<usr13> Let's have a look...
<meomic> hey guys is there someone with the newest ubuntu? i mean 11.10? can some of you with that ubuntu tell me what output you have of terminal-> metacity -- version ? cuz i have 11.04 and i cant live with that memory leak anymore - i want to know if its same in newest
<vuarabei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744876/
<paulo_cv> meomic: metacity 2.34.1
<vuarabei> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744876/
<paulo_cv> meomic: ubuntu 11.10
<meomic> paulo_cv: 2.30.3 here.... are you using metacity or compiz? if metacity can tell me if you see memory leak there? i mean my xorg is 600 mb now and metacity about 300-400 after 10 days or so
<usr13> vuarabei: So this is a wubi install?
<ActionPa1snip> stryke297: which video chip do you use?
<three18ti> tkendrick, not sure if I'm too late, but here is a perl one liner I hacked together to solve your problem.
<vuarabei> usr13: yes
<usr13> I C
<vuarabei> im not good on linux so i decide start from wubi
<three18ti> tkendrick, see this pastebin, http://pastebin.com/SFnREEgR
<stryke297> nvidia 8800 gtx oc
<usr13> vuarabei: Well, as you can see, you are maxed out.  I don't know much about wubi, but I do know this:  Your filesystem is full-up.  You need to make some changes.
<ActionPa1snip> stryke297: did you install the proprietary nvida driver? run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<vuarabei> usr13: but why it like this
<usr13> vuarabei: Maybe someone on here knows a little about wubi and can help you. I know about Linux, but not much about wubi
<stryke297> probably not i installed a graphics driver. how to pull up command line
<vuarabei> usr13: i delete alien arena and other stuff i must to have anought space
<dragly> A quick question: Are the intel graphics drivers open sourced?
<vuarabei> ok i describe  my problam
<ActionPa1snip> stryke297: press CTRL+ALT+T
<usr13> vuarabei has full [wubi] filesytem.  See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744875/  Please help him.
<szal> dragly: yes
<vuarabei> problam is when i delete alien arena game and loxal repro( together it abot 1.5gb) it dont add a free space to me
<usr13> vuarabei: What is alien arena?
<dragly> szal: Thanks. Do you happen to know how they compare to Nvidia and ATi in terms of stability on Ubuntu?
<vuarabei> it is linux game
<vuarabei> based on quake 2 and 3 code
<brjannc> vuarabei: Did you perhaps delete it from the file manager, and not empty the trash?
<stryke297> im using androirc right now will check it out later.
<vuarabei> i empty trash and reboot system
<urlin2u> vuarabei, you clean the trash?
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: why not just use software centre?
<Severian> vuarabei, Is your problem that you are out of disk space for Linux?
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: or playdeb
<vuarabei> ye i also use blrachbit
<urlin2u> vuarabei, your not running in root are you in ubuntu?
<vuarabei> ActionPa1snip: it dont work when i install from center so i make it from source
<szal> dragly: no, I've been using Nvidia for 7 years straight
<A2Sheds> anyone know where to put a script in 10.04 LTS to kill dpms and screensaver blanking? xset -dpms works from command line but adding it to "Startup Applications" doesn't seem to work
<vuarabei> urlin2u: maybe i dunno))
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: which release are you using?
<dragly> szal: Pretty much same here. Looking for a new laptop and thought I should choose with high emphasis on compatibility for once :)
<vuarabei> Severian my problam is that after install program i have 400 mb free space after delete program i still have 400
<dragly> Have had some variable experiences with both Nvidia and ATi, although not as much lately.
<usr13> vuarabei: lsb_release -a   #And tell us what release you have.
<vuarabei> ActionPa1snip: xubuntu 11.10
<worrow> I need a hand making setting up autologin as I didn't select it on install
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744884/
<vuarabei> o LSB modules are available.
<vuarabei> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<vuarabei> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<vuarabei> Release:	11.10
<vuarabei> Codename:	oneiric
<FloodBot1> vuarabei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: getdeb has a later version than the repos, may help
<meomic> is there a way to make someone to upstream this patch/bug? - patch been applied by user almost in the september - and its still noe yet in the tree! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/774740 how long you wany me to have this memory leak zzzzzz
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774740 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Huge memory leak in metacity" [Medium,In progress]
<worrow> how do I setup autologin?>
<vuarabei> ActionPa1snip: i delete it manually
<worrow> in the autostart folder is there anything I have to leave there?
<dragly> worrow: I think it is under User Accounts
<Severian> vuarabei, I can't tell from what you just said.  The program may not be very big.  If  you reinstall it, you can open synaptic, look at properties and see where the program is installed.  Then, remove it and check the location you just found to see that the files were deleted.
<dragly> worrow: But for some reason my gnome-control-center crashes on me now, so I can't check.
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: cd; wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i .//playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm .//playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install alien-arena
<vuarabei> Severian: i make it before write here
<worrow> dragly, thanks
<Severian> meomic, you could hire someone and task them to upstream.  Linux is largely a volunteer effort and you don't make people do things.
<dragly> worrow: no problem ;)
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: they have a handy deb to add their ppa :)
<vuarabei> ActionPa1snip: i dont need this game)) i dont understand why after i delete it no free space add
<Severian> vuarabei, I have no idea what that last statement meant.
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: not sure there dude
<vuarabei> ))
<WanderingEnder> Sounds like vuarabei wants to delete a pacakge and expects space on his drive to free afterwards, Severian.
<vuarabei> so after i install AA i have 400 mb free space///after i delete AA i still have only 400 mb free space///that is my problam
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: does a reboot help?
<Severian> It usually does delete space.  Often, it does not free much space.
<vuarabei> also i delete local repo from usr/cash/arhive and no free space added too
<meomic> Severian: dont get me wrong but ubuntu is aiming to be a foundation and it manages the ubuntu, patch bas been made by the community in the september - why its still not in the tree? how long it will be stalled there? this is getting ridicolous and makes me want to go out from linux -- too bad theres no other way to go...
<vuarabei> no i reboot 3 times
<usr13> worrow: "Login Sceen"
<meomic> i mean canonical
<usr13> worrow: "Login Sceen Settings"
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: does this help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/307828/git-remove-file-accidentally-added-to-the-repository
<robin0800> vuarabei: did you empty the rubbish bin
<Severian> meomic, The person who owns that program must not think it is important, or they have other priorities.  I don't know what package, so I am guessing.
<vuarabei> what is rubish bin?
<worrow> usr13, ya user accounts isn't letting me change to autologin
<vuarabei> i install it from tar gz archive
<meomic> Severian: not importand? 1 gb of memory leaked in a week is not important? hah nice one
<worrow> usr13, for sure from login screen?
<vuarabei> after install i find it and delete
<Severian> vuarabei, rubbish bin is what the English call the trash can.
<vuarabei> oh))
<vuarabei> ye im no so stupid)
<vuarabei> it dont appear in trash
<vuarabei> i dunno why
<hemangpatel> why ubuntu 11.10 said to be "(Oneiric Ocelot" ?
<worrow> brb changing autologon
<ActionPa1snip> hemangpatel: its the codename for the release
<robin0800> vuarabei: how did you delete it?
<vuarabei> lol
<vuarabei> right click and delete)
<ActionPa1snip> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<Severian> hemangpatel, Every release gets a name from Mark Shuttleworth.  That is the name he picked for 11.10
<vuarabei> right click on folder then use delete
<brjannc> vuarabei: you might use the baobab tool to scan your drive; it will show you a graphical representation of where the disk space is being used, and that might help you figure it out
<hemangpatel> who is Mark Shuttleworth ?
<worrow> as reference you do change autologon from useraccount make sure you unlock yourself first or it won't let you change the logon option
<worrow> new question
<ActionPa1snip> hemangpatel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<worrow> In the autostart folder what is necessary to be there?
<robin0800> vuarabei: you should uninstall or remove never use delete for an installed program
<brjannc> robin0800: it wasn't a deb
<Severian> hemangpatel, Mark Shuttleworth sold a company for a lot of money.  He took some of the money and started Canonical, which produces Ubuntu.  Google for him for more details.
<hemangpatel> yes i found .. thanks..
<hemangpatel> ubuntu provides some special features in new version ?
<ActionPa1snip> hemangpatel: sometimes, yes
<xangua> hemangpatel: go to ubuntu.com and find out ;)
<Severian> every version has new features.  Look for the release page for the release.
<meomic> hemangpatel: 11.10 comes only with unity - still can make gnome come back - depends how u use pc - if you have a 50-60 terminals like me then you wont like unity - clicking on that crazy button just to see a huge list of terminals and later to look which one i wanted... errr... ive meant if you have only webbrowser and few things you might like it..
<hemangpatel> ok meomic
<ActionPa1snip> meomic: gnome isn't gone in a unity session. Unity is simply a shell FOR gnome
<worrow> well autologin is selected and yet I am still prompted for my password
<Severian> meomic, lubuntu and xubuntu are nice desktops that work fine for large numbers of machinces managed through vnc.  I do that at home.
<worrow> is there some other setting in gnome classic session?
<hemangpatel> is ubuntu provides free shipping of cd now ?
<ActionPa1snip> hemangpatel: no, shippit was closed afaik
<meomic> yeah i know but w/o compiz there is no unity - and i dont use compiz - had so many crasher of the os cuz of it - metacity is fine - just that crazy memory leak
<hemangpatel> hmmm. ok
<Severian> unity 2d does not use compiz.
<vuarabei> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<vuarabei> i cant find this trash in my manager
<worrow> is there any way to speedup usb transfers on ubuntu. It was so much faster on peppermint os
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: its a hidden folder, press ALT+H or CTRL+H (I forget which) and you will see the hidden folders
<vuarabei> ztrl h i know
<vuarabei> ctrl h
<meomic> still wont go to unity, when i upgrade to 11.10 i will go prob. to xfce or smth like that, - will upgrade when i will buy new notebook - with this notebook cant do it 'rebooting my laptop is a hard thing...'
<hemangpatel> i have some problem in ubuntu , see this image
<hemangpatel> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/140/screenshotat20111121074.png/
<Guest2919> hi. can anyone tell me ic it will be possible for me to replace unity with gnome 2.32 on my ubuntu 11.10? thanks.
<vuarabei> still cant find wtf
<ActionPa1snip> Guest2919: you can't replace a shell with a DE, it makes no sense
<meomic> thats why that memory leak in metacity is driving me crazy.... - im rebooting every 30-40 days - after that tieme xorg - cuz of metacity leak is about 1,3 gb of ram
<egoflux> so i'm in fedora 15 and i want to mount my ubuntu partition
<ActionPa1snip> Guest2919: unity isn't a desktop like gnome is
<vuarabei> it is in file system or in my home folder?
<egoflux> but i cant seem to find the ubuntu partition
<hemangpatel> i have problem see image "http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/140/screenshotat20111121074.png/"
<zykotick9> hemangpatel, "cat /etc/hostname" do you see the same error message?
<xangua> hemangpatel: if you could explain...
<Guest2919> ActionPa1snip, i see. i wasnt aware. thx.
<ActionPa1snip> Guest2919: you can run unity on XFCE if you want
<xangua> ubottu: tell about nounity to Guest2919
<ubottu> xangua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> mmm how was it¿¿ :/
<ActionPa1snip> Guest2919: if you prefer the Gnome2 look and feel I suggest you install xfce4 and then use XFCE session, no unity bar there
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: it is on the same hard drive as your fedora partition?
<Guest2919> ActionPa1snip: i see. im not aware of xfce. i hope it is as customisable as 2.32 used to be. thanks again.
<Severian> ActionPa1snip, I get too many X lockups with xfce.  I suggest Lubuntu.  It has been stable.  and quick.
<robin0800> ! notunity | Guest2919
<ubottu> Guest2919: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<egoflux> iuriguilherme, yes it is...but i installed ubuntu with wubi
<egoflux> so im not sure what the ubuntu partition is called
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: you are trying to access this partition on windows then?
<egoflux> and df -h doesnt show
<egoflux> iuriguilherme, no from fedora
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: well i would figure where is your fedora partition on /dev
<ActionPa1snip> Severian: oh I know LXDE, I've been using it since Karmic :)
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: ubuntu partition should be in the same device
<Guest2919> ubottu: thank u. useful information.
<ubottu> Guest2919: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: for example, if your fedora partition is on /dev/sda6 your ubuntu partition is the same thing but with another number instead of 6
<notaHacker> How do I check to see if my laptop has an integrated bluetooth card?
<Guest2919> ubottu: for real? thanks anyhow. :)
<ubottu> Guest2919: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<egoflux> iuriguilherme, i know that but when i do df -h there's no partition that could be ubuntus...its basically ntfs for windows and the fedora ext
<Severian> egoflux, Maybe you installed Ubuntu using wubi.  In that case Ubuntu is a file on the ntfs drive.
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: well i suspect you erased that partition of yours
<vuarabei> OMG!!
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: nevermind, i just read that you used wubi
<vuarabei> I FIND THIS FAKIN HIDEN TRASH WHERE UBOT SAy
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: in that case Severian is right, it is not a partition, it is a file you should look for
<vuarabei> AND THERE 1.8 gb
<vuarabei> fuh
<vuarabei> Thx to all ppl who try to help me
<egoflux> iuriguilherme, what could that file be called?
<egoflux> wait, i think i found it
<vuarabei> but now i need to know why it not send this files directly to trash
<egoflux> it's called root.disk
<egoflux> but how to i mount it?
<urlin2u> vuarabei, take a read on what the designer says. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<Socky_> What log file would I look at to see who has ssh'd into my box?
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: try: find $HOME -type d -exec du -sh {} \;
<Severian> vuarabei, If you used a command prompt and did a rm to delete the files, they don't go to trash.  They just get deleted.
<vuarabei> i just right click and choose delete
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: well first you try to mount it with the mount command, if it doesn't work then you should try something like dd or ddrescue
<klamontagne> Socky_, /var/log/auth.log
<vuarabei> how to delete it properly
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: i can't help you much because i have no idea how this file is encoded
<Socky_> thanks
<vuarabei> and what to do now?delete all trash folder?
<klamontagne> Socky_, have a look a 'who', 'w' and 'last' also
<egoflux> ok...let me tryt
<iuriguilherme> vuarabei: if you delete those files they go to the expunged folder
<vuarabei> what is expunged
<iuriguilherme> vuarabei: it is another directory inside the main trash directory
<iuriguilherme> vuarabei: if you delete the files insidie the files directory they'll go to expunged
<vuarabei> i want to know why when i delete them they dont go in trash canon? they go to /root/.local/share/Trash
<iuriguilherme> vuarabei: well, you deleted them as root
<ActionPa1snip> vuarabei: if you deleted as your user it will be in your users trash, not roots
<iuriguilherme> vuarabei: maybe you used sudo rm or even opened your file manager as root to delte them
<vuarabei> so if i delete as root they go /root/.local/share/Trash?
<iuriguilherme> vuarabei: yes, becuase the user who is deleting is root
<hogu> I have PasswordAuthentication set to no in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on ubuntu 11.10 however I can still ssh into this machine from another machine which as no keys set up, how is this possible?!
<Guest2919> another question. my iphone 4 (ios 5) has crappy coordination with ubuntu. would anyone recommend jailbreaking it or should i switch to samsung galaxy s2 instead? thx.
<klamontagne> hogu, has ssh been reloaded/restarted?
<ActionPa1snip> Guest2919: I'd get the galaxy, its sweeeet
<urlin2u> Guest2919, sledgehammer, or shotgun are my votes
<urlin2u> :D
<hogu> @klamontagne, yes several times, I thought I was protected until now
<vuarabei> but how i can delete them from /root/.local/share/Trash
<egoflux> iuriguilherme, got it working man...thanks for the help
<hogu> @klamontagne, I was trying out a different machine and trying to set up keys and found i could connect without them
<vuarabei>  i try but i dont delete them
<Guest2919> ActionPa1snip, urlin2u : thank u. will do.
<klamontagne> hogu, if you try connecting as an invalid user, it will ask for a password anyway, but never work
<hogu> @klamontagne, I can get my login shell
<xangua> Guest2919: if you can and want it, it would be better than using a device that doesn't want you to use it ;)
<klamontagne> hogu, Have you enabled ssh Agent forwarding?
<williamchan_> whats a tool to count number of lines a file has
<klamontagne> williamchan_, wc -l
<williamchan_> thx
<hogu> @klamontagne, not that I know of, I don't know what that is
<Guest2919> xangua: yeah, true. i purchased the iphone before getting introduced to ubuntu. now i regret it. thx though.
<hogu> @klamontagne, how do I check that?
<robin0800> hogu: this is irc not twitter loose the @ please
<boxybrown> hey guys, XForwarding on my servers has stopped working after installing ubuntu-desktop package
<boxybrown> any ideas what hte problem can be?
<boxybrown> running ssh -X user@machine, and then trying the 'xeyes' command, i get the following error
<nairb> which version of ubuntu?
<boxybrown> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<boxybrown> ubuntu 10.10
<ActionPa1snip> boxybrown: what OS is the client system?
<boxybrown> ActionPa1snip: OSX
<kl4m_> installing ubuntu-desktop on target machine or ssh'ing machine?
<kl4m_> ah ok
<boxybrown> ubuntu-desktop on the target machine (server)
<boxybrown> i dont believe its a client problem because I can ssh -X into a different server and it works fine
<nairb> and check in your login-manager settings to see if X11 forwarding is allowed
<williamchan_> boxybrown: any error msg?
<boxybrown> the only things ive really found are "check sshd_config" or "delete .Xauthority" but ssd_config has XForwarding enabled and the other approach didnt work
<boxybrown> williamchan_: Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<ActionPa1snip> boxybrown: is 'X11Forwarding yes' set in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<boxybrown> ActionPa1snip: yep
<boxybrown> nairb: where would that usually be? this is ubuntu-desktop, so its using gnome
<nairb> im not sure (tend to use xubuntu) but i think it in your gdm config
<ActionPa1snip> boxybrown: http://hintsforums.macworld.com/archive/index.php/t-63872.html
<Arcademan> Guys does msttcorefonts exist as a package anymore :)
<nairb> i think under the system settings of the ubuntu menu
<vuarabei> how to delete files from /root/.local/share/Trash?
<boxybrown> ActionPa1snip: i'm pretty sure this isn't an OSX issue. I have the same problem when trying to SSH from Ubuntu to Ubuntu
<nairb> @vuarabei: you, you must switch to root
<nairb> sudo -i
<vuarabei> i run my file manager with sudo but when i right ckick on files and use delete nothing happens
<hogu> klamontagne, I found this "Overwritten by lwidentity: ChallengeReponseAuthentication no" ChallengeResponseAuthenticatino yes
<hogu> I guess that was it
<nairb> Arcademan, medibuntu.org
<boxybrown> any other idea? I've been googling this forever
<nairb> @vuarabei: use a terminal
<nairb> sudo -i
<vuarabei> what is -i?
<nairb> login as root
<nairb> to root's home dir and everything
<nairb> @boxybrown, im certain its a setting disabled by default with your gdm's settings
<robin0800> hogu: this is irc not twitter loose the @ please
<vuarabei> i make it then run file manager but stil nothing it sont delete
<robin0800> nairb: this is irc not twitter loose the @ please
<boxybrown> nairb: okay, i'm looking around
<phunyguy> is there something wrong with using the @ symbol?
<phunyguy> (just curious)
<nairb> @buarabei, you dont delete that folder
<nairb> you empty your trash using 'gksu nautilus'
<tusob> Hi, my computer is giving me a blank screen when I try to boot it. The fans are running and the hdd light is constant. I am not getting BIOS output on the monitor.
<iuriguilherme> egoflux: no problem
<robin0800> phunyguy: yes it makes it hard to read and if you put it in a name it won't auto complete
<phunyguy> sounds kind of nit-picky, no?
<nairb> boxybrown, i know. im just used to using @signs when talking @work
<WanderingEnder> phunyguy: It messes up people's auto complete.
<phunyguy> autocomplete, meaning when you press /tab/ it doesnt put the whole name?
<nairb> tusob - that sounds like something to contact your computer manufacture about, not the ubuntu irc channel
<phunyguy> sounds like their problem, not yours.
<tusob> nairb: I guess it's not really about ubuntu, but 1) there was no manufacturer since I made it from parts scavenged from the town dump, and 2) I know there are lots of nice people here :-D
<WanderingEnder> phunyguy: meaning that @name won't trigger auto complete on some clients.
<phunyguy> tusob, then go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<phunyguy> WanderingEnder, what do you mean by autocomplete?
<tusob> phunyguy: ahhh, I didn't know it existed… thx!
<phunyguy> are you talking about notifications?
<WanderingEnder> #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a support channel, keep that in mind.
<phunyguy> because, that's not called "auto-complete"
<IMC_> Hey, I have a new Ubuntu server 11.10 running and I ran apt-get update and that worked, but every program I try to apt-get install I'm told there's no candidate, even for stuff in universe. The repos are not commented out and the /etc/apt/sources.list looks normal/
<tbruff13> Fear: hey
<soreau> IMC_: What package?
<IMC_> trying to install daemonlogger
<IMC_> But I also tried for example, links
<soreau> !info daemonlogger
<ubottu> daemonlogger (source: daemonlogger): simple network packet logger and soft tap daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-6 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<nairb> IMC_ - i have found that there are many packages i am used to using which are just place-holders in 11.10.
<soreau> IMC_: Do you have universe repo enabled?
<IMC_> nairb Yes, it complained of place-holder status. soreau yes, it's enabled
<robin0800> IMC_: did you run sudo aptitutude update first?
<IMC_> robin0800 aptitude on the server? No, I haven't
<IMC_> We did run apt-get update
<bowo> +++++
<nairb> IMC_ - yeah. unfortunately nothing can really be done. try to see if there is a ppa...
<IMC_> Hmmm. Interesting. THanks nairb.
<nairb> IMC__ or build the package yourself...
<nairb> <IMC_> but you may run into dependency h311
<civilorange> hey does anyone know how to change the default shell that ubuntu logs into, through the terminal?
<civilorange> i've got gnome installed and i wanna use it
<robin0800> civilorange: that's changed at the log in screen
<nairb> civilorange: you could look into your .xinitrc
<bowo> hey does anyone know how to change default terminal color with xdefaults?
<orlok> Where can i find ufw's status, specifically of its default allow/deny policy?
<nairb> orlok - are you using gufw
<orlok> nairb: no
<civilorange> thanks robin0800.  after smashing ctl + alt + del several times i was succesful in logging out to the login screen [i had autologin in before]
<salmander> Hello, does anyone know if RocketRaid 2320 is supported in any default install?
<orlok> nairb: i need to write a script to reset ufw to deny incoming/allow outbound if it has been changed from the default for more than a set period of time
<orlok> nairb: i have done this if it has been disabled, but i realised that it doesnt pick up the inbound policy set to allow, my script thinks thats fine as it still shows as enabled overall
<orlok> so i need to find where the default policy rules are so i can check them
<civilorange> agh, i was hoping that switching the desktop environment woul dbring up back the toolbars
<civilorange> i can't launch any of my apps right now cause they aren't any toolbars or anything
<nairb> orlok: sorry. dont think i could really help with that...
<civilorange> when i right click all that pops up is: create folder, new doc, organize desktop by name, keep aligned and change desktop bg
<mooseposse> Hello
<naptastic> Is it possible to restrict users so they can't shut down the machine? Is it possible to do so even if they have sudoer's access?
<nairb> civilorange - are you having an issue with the gnome panel? not running?
<brjannc> salmander: It doesn't appear so; see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RocketRaid
<boxybrown> nairb: I tried changing all these configs that have 'disallow tcp'.. hasnt really done anything though.  Not sure what the tcp does anyways in this situation
<civilorange> nairb, i don't see any of the panels at all
<nairb> civilorange - hit <alt>+<f2>
<civilorange> nothing
<nairb> civilorange:  no run dialog?
<civilorange> nope
<mooseposse> Would anyone know what might be some causes for a wireless card to be installed properly but not see any wireless networks
<mooseposse> I haven't had much luck looking online
<w0_> I've got a red ! triangle in my up-right corner, telling me that some repositories are out of date -- how can I tell which one(s) are causing the problem?
<nairb> mooseposse : not the right driver. or not rebooted. or not running
<mooseposse> I checked in terminal its running last time i checked is there a way to change to a different driver?
<robin0800> civilorange: don't think your in gnome classic are you?
<boxybrown> okay, its got to be this: "xauth info" gives me 1 entry
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: Nautilus have taken over your desktop
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: kill it
<civilorange> robin0800: I selected gnome class when i was in the login screen
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: find nautilus pid with your task manager and kill it
<civilorange> i can't even bring up task manager cause ubuntu's unity thing
<civilorange> is gone
<civilorange> it disappeared after i enabled xinerama
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: hit ctrl + alt + F1 and use the virtual terminal
<bowo> ada orang ga gan?
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: use CTRL + ALT + F7 to come back to X
<pangolin> bowo: in English please
<civilorange> iuriguilherme okay i'm in the virtual terminal
<mooseposse> How do you change the driver for a wireless card
<bowo> sory2
<nairb> civilorange, hit <ctrl>+<alt>+<f2> and log into a FB-terminal where you can issue commands. then <ctrl>+<alt>+<f6 or f7> to switch back to your gui
<nairb> civilorange: perhaps gnome isnt running right. try restarting your gdm
<civilorange> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" command not found
<nairb> moosepose: settings -> additional drivers
<civilorange> .reboots.
<civilorange> arg
<mooseposse> when I do that it comes up with drivers for nvidia
<bowo> how to make my terminal like this " http://bowoganteng.tk/terminal
<nairb> mooseposse: nvidia is video card, not wireless, but there isnt another wireless card driver mentioned? and also do you have the partners repositories enabled?
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: sorry i had to be afk
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: you should use killall nautilus
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: that way you doesn't need to find the pid
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: but it is better if you coul
<civilorange> will it kill it for just that session?
<mooseposse> I know that, I was just saying thats what shows up. I didnt think about the repositories ill try that next thanks!
<civilorange> and will i have to keep doing that each time i reboot
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: yes
<civilorange> D:
<garden92> is there anything like Tvesity for Linux?
<bowo> omg
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: actually everytime you open the file manager it will happen again
<garden92> TVersity'
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: but there is a way to open nautilus without letting it taking over your desktop
<civilorange> "nautiulus: no process found"
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: the syntax is nautilus
<civilorange> o
<civilorange> okay
<nairb> garden92 - http://www.boxee.tv/
<peepsalot> hi, how do i change the default program that firefox uses to open a file.  for some reason it wants to open any kind of compressed archive in VLC, which is not made for that
<civilorange> Now I can't right click anything iuriguilherme
<civilorange> do i log out? and log back in
<yesh> First Time Using IRC...How's It Going Everyone
<mooseposse> I'm going to sound silly asking this but how do I get to the repositories in 11.10 I have only had this for a day lol I still havnt figured it out yet
<peepsalot> welcome yesh
<drworm_> hey Yesh
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: well then that's not what you were expecting
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: what was the normal behaviour?
<civilorange> .cries.
<civilorange> before i enabled xinerama
<yesh> Thanks Peepsalot n Drworm
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: don't worry, after login it will be back in
<nairb> mooseposse: ubuntu software center
<civilorange> it had unity's program launcher
<mooseposse> ah ok duh... thank you
<civilorange> and i had a normal panel up top
<civilorange> but now i can't do anything
<nairb> mosseposse: edit -> software sources
<yesh> Trying To Figure Out How To Get My Mic To Work On Google Talk n Skype
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: well xinerama and compiz are buggy things
<yesh> Anyone Else Have This Problem?
<civilorange> =[
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: i suppose ubuntu 11.10 is not supposed to be customized
<usr13> yesh: Mic gain?  alsamixer
<mooseposse> ok thank you, wow it looks nice from what it was before
<civilorange> yeah..
<civilorange> .logs out.
<oobiloz> Alsamixer -c0
<oobiloz> ?
<civilorange> okay the options i have are gnome, gnome class, gnome class w/ no effects, ubuntu and ubuntu 2d
<civilorange> gnome classic is currently selected
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: well with that i can't help you because i don't use gnome, but i am sure there are a lot of people like you who did that and they must have posted some tutorial in some blog or forum
<oobiloz> Yesh... is it working with other programs?
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: it should be easy to find it
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: try without effects next time
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: it normally works
<drworm_> yesh, check out system settings -> sound -> input and check there so see if your mic is registering input
<usr13>  Open a terminal, type alsamixer, hit enter
<yesh> When I Try It On Sound Recorder, Sound Gets Picked Up No Probs
<civilorange> .tries that.
<oobiloz> I had that problem before, it worked when got
<civilorange> thanks for helping btw
<yesh> But I Cant Make Mself Heard On Skype Or Google Talk
<nairb> usr13 :-)
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: without effects won't have unity.
<oobiloz> Oh
<civilorange> nothing shows up
<nairb> usr13 but most people dont have alsamixer installed anymore
<usr13> o
<mooseposse> ok.... where is edit... wow this is bad ha ha ha i cant find anything lol
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: alt f2 brings the terminal?
<nairb> moosepose - top of the "ubuntu software center" window, next to "file"
<civilorange> iuriguilherme, ubuntu 2d got the launcher panel back
<bowo> how to make my terminal like this " http://bowoganteng.tk/terminal
<civilorange> ugh. unity's still there but ohwell
<usr13> iuriguilherme: Alt-F2 gnome-terminal
<mooseposse> oh ok thats new,  no wonder i could not find it
<yesh> I Have A Gateway Netbook If That Means Anything
<jrib> bowo: that's just vim with a color scheme
<mooseposse> thanks!
<oobiloz> Yesh... I had that problem before, idk why or how but for me it worked when I changed setting in pavu something
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: well unity is somethign very new and anything gtk related that you install will mostly sure break it
<nairb> civilorange - skip unity, and gnome-classic. just switch to xfce
<bowo> how to make that color ?
<jrib> bowo: ask that person or search vim color themes :)
<iuriguilherme> civilorange: that's the normal behavior, if you get it to work, that's a miracle
<civilorange> haha
<oobiloz> Pavucontrol? Not sure if I remember it right
<civilorange> anyway, thanks for the help again! time to do some homework noww
<bowo> jrib : i fond using xdefault on home dir
<civilorange> take care
<civilorange> :D
<bowo> *found
<yesh> oobiloz: Yeah I Installed That Today After Reading Abt It On Some Forum
<yesh> Still No Dice
<Monkey_b> hey guys im having trouble configuring my ubuntu server to send emails... i use postfix, but the majority of the messages i send end up saying 'connection timed out' in the mailq
<Monkey_b> any ideas?
<yesh> Just To Clarify...When I Try Alsamixer It Should Be The One That Says Alsa For Gnome Right?
<TxEdition> quick question.. I was trying to change my login screen and ended up screwing it up.. anybody know the original location of the *.png in 11.10?
<oobiloz> Oh, I'm sorry. That worked in my asus before.... the settings in Skype and g are ok, right, but not working?
<redworlf> hello
<jrib> TxEdition: /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<oobiloz> Yesh... This is the one in terminal....
<yesh> Yeah The Settings Seem To Be Fine
<TxEdition> thx
<teddie> oobiloz, which version of ubuntu is your anus using?
<yesh> Hahahahaha
<nairb> Monkey_b - reconfigure  postfix package
<oobiloz> Teddie.. Can't remember, I bricked it... Am on phone atm, hehehe. This was last year, I tried 2....
<yesh> On A Side Note...What Do You Guys Think The Best Window Manager Is On Ubuntu?
<oobiloz> Omg. I just realised why you laughed
<oobiloz> Lol
<oobiloz> Tiny phone
<nairb> yesh - xfce
<yesh> I Took Unity Off n Replaced It With Gnome 3
<oobiloz> I'm on xfce right now too...
<bowo> xfce ?
<nairb> bowo - xubuntu-desktop
<oobiloz> It's nice
<bowo> im using gnome but im installing lxde
<robin0800> yesh: kde
<ArchLearner> xfce is the bomb. favorite lightweight windowmanager for old hardware.
<usr13> not so bad for new hardware either
<bowo> can i install arch without cd / flashdisk usb?
<nairb> bowo - lxde is ok. but i like the defaults of xfce best http://www.xubuntu.org/
<bowo> :))
<bowo> wait
<usr13> efficeincy has it's merrit
<bowo> nairb: cool
<yesh> Loving Gnome 3
<bowo> thats gnome panel on xfce?
<nairb> just a heads up to anyone who is installing xubuntu-desktop or xubuntu from live-cd you will still want to make sure to install gvfs-backends if you plan to brows network file systems in your file browser
<yesh> Newbie Linux User If You Guys Cant Already Tell
<oobiloz> Yesh...me too
<oobiloz> I'm on xubuntu atm
<nairb> for some reason its not a required package
<ArchLearner> bowo: you can do a netinstall but still require a minimal iso to boot from a usb or cd
<bowo> gnome is to heavy
<oobiloz> Thanks bairn
<oobiloz> Erg
<nairb> bowo, no its xfce panel
<oobiloz> Nairb
<bowo> nairb : cool
<bowo> ArchLearner: to hard
<JahtsoNut> I would like to edit the look of the lock dialog (after pressing ALT+CTRL+L) - I assume I only need to edit an UI file. Where is this file located in Ubuntu 11.10, I can't find (grep) any reference to that?
<nairb> bowo - i then tend to also include fluxbox as an alternative window manager. lxde is just pre-configured openbox...
<ActionParsnip> JahtsoNut: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc     please
<bowo_> thats right
<ArchLearner> bowo: i'm not sure i understand your question, you want to get a working arch system up and running without installing fromm a cd or usb? or, do you not want to have to do all the manual installation stuff from the command  line (in which case you can use archbang)
<yesh> Any Guitarists Here?
<vuarabei> ну bono with us
<ActionParsnip> yesh: I play a little
<nairb> yesh - yes, i have played since the 80's
<surjagain> need help with issues after installing Radeon drivers on a notebook with Ubuntu 11.10
<yesh> NICE
<bowo_> ArchLearner i can install Arch , but i dont have cd / usb and my computer is still empty no operating system inside
<yesh> I Ask Cuz I Used To Use GuitarPro
<nairb> yesh - you may want ubuntu-studio-audio package if you are interested in music on ubuntu
<yesh> n Tux Guitar Isnt Really Cutting It For Me
<bowo_> means only ubuntu
<vuarabei> bowo: install xubuntu
<cwill747> So I have a problem where every time I try to connect to postgresql, I get a "could not connect to database" issue
<bowo_> yesh : why not guitar pro?
<ActionParsnip> cwill747: do you specify a credential?
<nairb> yesh : sorry, package is 'ubuntustudio-audio'
<yesh> Bowo: I Cant Seem To Install It On Ubuntu 11.10
<yesh> nairb: Does That Do What Guitar Pro Does?
<bowo_> yesh : using wine ?
<yesh> bowo: Ive Tried Using It With Wine...
<cwill747> ActionParsnip: Well i set my pg_hba.conf to allow local users, and I'm logging on as a user that should have accesss...
<yesh> Cant Seem To Get It To Work
<nairb> yesh : its a meta-package which installs many packages that does more than what guitar-pro does
<surjagain> can anyone help with issues after installing Radeon binary drivers? Notebook cannot boot anymore
<bowo_> vuarabei : for?
<bowo_> yesh : wine tricks?
<ActionParsnip> cwill747: thats all I can think of, tried asking in #mysql
<cwill747> yeah i might, thanks
<vuarabei> bowo_: u dont have system xubuntu is good
<ActionParsnip> surjagain: hold shift at boot and you can drop to recovery root console and do stuff there
<yesh> nairb: Theres This Song Called On The Way...By Guitar Idol 09 Winner Jack Thammarat Which Ive Been Dying To Figure Out
<bowo_> vuarabei : why not arch ??
<bowo_> hmmmm
<yesh> n On Tux Guitar It Wont Let Me Select The Entire Solo
<yesh> bowo: To Be Honest I Dont Think I Know How To Use Wine Completely
<surjagain> ActionParsnip: i did, what how do i uninstall the driver.. i'm not sure where it installed and whether it has an uninstallation script
<vuarabei> bowo: dunno)
<garden92> how do you use an sh file?
<teddie> run it
<ActionParsnip> surjagain: dpkg -l | grep -i frglx     should show the package
<teddie> chmod +x file.sh | ./file.sh
<ActionParsnip> garden92: mark it as executable and run it, what is the filename?
<surjagain> ok i'll try that, thanks
<bfri> can anyone help me install spotify with wine?
<orlok> Does anybody here have a decent knowledge of ufw? I'm wondering where the defaults for incoming/outbound are stored
<nairb> good night good peoples.
<yesh> Night Nairb
<garden92> ActionParsnip: how do i mark as executable? and twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-6.0.37.sh
<OldOneEye> how do i know if my cat5 cable is crossover
<ActionParsnip> garden92: assuming it is in the Downloads folder:  chmod +x ~/Downloads/twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-6.0.37.sh; ~/Downloads/twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-6.0.37.sh
<knapper_tech> what's a good multitouch configuration tool?
<nairb> garden92 - chmod +x fileUwantExe
<knapper_tech> I have a trackpad and magic trackpad
<knapper_tech> want gestures
<ActionParsnip> garden92: obviously if it needs running as root, prepend sudo to the second part of the command
<OldOneEye> how do i know if my cat5 cable is crossover?
<bowo_> sudo apt-get install libssl-dev = stuck 64% . why?
<oobiloz> Na might Nairb
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: look at the ends
<yesh> If Anyone Can Help Me Install Guitar Pro On Ubuntu 11.10 and Help Me Fix My Mix Prob On Skype, Ill Be Eternally Grateful And Entirely Convinced That Linux Is The Only Way To Go!
<oobiloz> *night
<OldOneEye> wat do i look for
<grendal-prime> whats the lts migration from 10.04 to 11.04 going to do to gnome?  will all of my gnome stuff be convirted to unity?
<OldOneEye> ends are black plugs
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: if they are the same colour sequence it is patch, if they are different its a crossover
<OldOneEye> ok
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: no, look through the head and you'll see 8 little wires
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: unless the ends are not opague
<teddie> yesh, it isn't a cult.. nobody's trying to convert you :p
<teddie> the software vendors should do a better job of linux support/testing
<garden92> ActionParsnip: where would i put that line?
<ActionParsnip> garden92: in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> teddie: +1
<ActionParsnip> yesh: check the appdb, see if your app works in wine
<garden92> ActionParsnip: cannot create directory
<grendal-prime> whats the lts migration from 10.04 to 11.04 going to do to gnome?  will all of my gnome stuff be convirted to unity?
<yesh> Parsnip: I Did...Its Supposed To Work Fine...
<xangua> grendal-prime: don't you mean 10.04 to 12.04 ¿¿
<grendal-prime> ya sorry
<grendal-prime> long day
<yesh> One Version Even Has A Gold Recommendation
<grendal-prime> whats the lts migration from 10.04 to 12.04 going to do to gnome?  will all of my gnome stuff be convirted to unity?
<grendal-prime> there we go
<grendal-prime> that is probably getting anoying.
<orlok> Oh, heh. Obvious place.
<orlok>  /etc/default/ufw
<orlok> :)
<Technicus> Hello . . . will someone please provide me with guidance for recovering an external usb harddrive; it is a two terabyte drive, I partitioned it into two 1 terabyte ext4 partitions . . . it was mistakenly reformated to one two terabyte fat32 partition.  How can I revert it back to previous state?
<ee364a11> fun
<grendal-prime> grrr daughter needs bedtime storey
<grendal-prime> brb...everyone please wait tell i get back ok?!
<yesh> alsamixer Doesnt even Load For Me
<grendal-prime> heheeh i love that idea
<knapper_tech> does the linux 3.x kernel do multitouch out of the box?
<ee364a11> go go
<boxybrown> okay i found my problem
<boxybrown> if anyone is interested
<Technicus> knapper_tech: Multitouch might be based in X.  Check out the xinput: < http://www.x.org/wiki/XInputHotplug >.
<boxybrown> long story short, I had edited my /etc/nsswitch.conf and removed 'files' from the 'hosts: ' entries
<boxybrown> so it always looks to DNS to figure out host mappings
<boxybrown> which is a problem when the machine is looking for localhost, which X forwarding needs to knwo
<ee364a11> fun
<JahtsoNut> Sorry, for asking again, but I think I got kicked off the server and did not see any replies (if there were any):  I would like to edit the look of the lock dialog (after pressing ALT+CTRL+L) - I assume I only need to edit an UI file. Where is this file located in Ubuntu 11.10, I can't find (grep) any reference to that?
<yesh> Anyone Know How To Install GuitarPro Using Wine?
<oobiloz> Bye for now...sorry idk yesh
<JahtsoNut> yesh:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3782 <- is that any help?
<Technicus> yesh: Have you been to the WINE channel, please ignore me if you already have.
<yesh> The Wine Channel??
<aeon-ltd> yesh: /j wine
<somsip> ...or /join #wine
<yesh> Sorry Guys You're Talking To A Complete Linux Noob
<yesh> Just Made The Transition From Windows7
<yesh> Real Happy About It too! :)
<JahtsoNut> ok, so it seems that the window layout for the lock dialog is in /usr/lib/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver-dialog - hardcoded in the binary.. so to change it I assume I have to create a new .ui file and hope that gnome  will use this instead?
<teddie> JahtsoNut, I don't think so.. you'd probably have to edit the source code and rebuild gnome
<somsip> yesh: type '/join #wine' in IRC and you will join the wine channel. They might be better suited to help you
<JabberWalkie__> @yesh, what a coincidence! im thinking of going to windows 7!
<yesh> Jahtso: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3782
<irc-free> hi all
<irc-free> how do i reinstall ati open source drivers?
<JabberWalkie__> if only operating systems could breed....then we could just breed out all the bad parts and the bugs....
<irc-free> i borked my install
<yesh> Jabber: If Its Software You're After...Go For It...
<phunyguy> yesh, Why Are You Typing Like This?
<yesh> I Can See Linux Being The Way To Go For The Future
<JabberWalkie__> yeah, some programs i need just dont run well or at all...
<yesh> Phunguy: I Have No Idea
<irc-free> hello?
<phunyguy> =P
<teddie> The best thing about linux compared to windows 7 is the level of customizability, and as a developer I can enjoy developing for desktop with Qt, server with Java EE and mobile with the Android SDK without ever being tempted with proprietary technologies such as .NET which forever lock you into MS products.
<JabberWalkie__> I know.....
<phunyguy> !patience | irc-free
<yesh> Started When I Was A Kid...My Fingers Are Unstoppable Now
<ubottu> irc-free: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vuarabei> wich proprietar driver i should install for nvidia ge force 8400m gs???
<Technicus> yesh: < http://wiki.winehq.org/IRC >
<JabberWalkie__> which is why i hate to use windows
<JabberWalkie__> but I haz too :)
<JabberWalkie__> :(
<irc-free> vuarabei : i think the latest nvidia driver works
<vuarabei> im affraid
<irc-free> nvidia supports all their cards going back to fx
<irc-free> unlike ati
<irc-free> i have an older ati card
<vuarabei> i install latest then my system dont work black screen
<irc-free> which is unsupported
<irc-free> that's why i have to use open source drivers
<jimbojones_> anyone do a lot of video encoding?
<irc-free> try installing with synaptic
<vuarabei> i i use neveau
<irc-free> teddie: do you develop on android?
<irc-free> i want to get on android development
<vuarabei> but wanna play in oil rush and it very slow
<ActionParsnip> irc-free: try hitting enter less
<irc-free> o
<yesh> Jabber: If It wasnt For My Built In Mic Not Working, Or My Inability To Install Guitar Pro On Ubuntu, Id Be Completely Thrilled
<phunyguy> !ask | jimbojones_
<ubottu> jimbojones_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vuarabei> so maybe instal 173?
<irc-free> anyone know then how to install open source ati?
<JabberWalkie__> yeah, ive always had sound issues with ubuntu
<yesh> Alright Well Thanks For The Help everyone...Much appreciated
<teddie> irc-free, yes. the separation of the application into individual activities with their own life-cycles is initially a brainfsck so I wouldn't recommend it for a newbie developer if you want to create anything more complex than a fart app
<Technicus> yesh: '/join #opensourcemusicians' to discuss with people software and ideas for open music softwears and implications of the like.
<bowo> how to make my lxde load ~/.Xdefaults at startup?
<irc-free> that means itś better not to develop on android ?
<bowo> is there someone who would help me to install ruby, rubygems and earthquake Terminal client jugyo in lucid
<somsip> irc-free: try it. You may be suited to it, or you may not
<irc-free> what do i need to know?
<irc-free> being a complete newbie
<aeon-ltd> irc-free: basic programming
<kandinski> big difference in battery life between ubuntu and ubuntu2d, that is between unity and unity2d
<aeon-ltd> not literally BASIC
<irc-free> and, is it easier/more difficult compared to windows phone 7?
<kandinski> I wish it were a configurable option
<irc-free> i know that
<kandinski> that is, you could switch between unity and unity2d without logging out
<aeon-ltd> irc-free: is that c#?
<irc-free> yes
<bowo> is there someone who would help me to install ruby, rubygems and earthquake Terminal client jugyo in lucid
<irc-free> wp7 is c#
<aeon-ltd> irc-free: i doubt it, if you had enough dedication to learn c#, learning c++ and java shouldn't be too hard
<irc-free> i know neither
<irc-free> :D
<irc-free> i need to learn java first
<irc-free> right?
<irc-free> is it like objective c?
<aeon-ltd> no idea
<reokie> java -> c++
<AfC> What's the GPG 1.x equivalent of gpg-agent [a 2.0 thing]? I thought that used to be provided automatically by seahorse (sic) but...
<teddie> java is like dumbed down c++
<Pilif12p> hi
<Pilif12p> i try to mount my cd, i get an error, says to do dmesg | tail, i do that, and see this error: "[  135.937090] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format."[  216.299829] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format."
<irc-free> really teddie? java seemed more difficult to me than c++
<teddie> the language? or the libraries?
<linux> hi
<linux> can anyone tell me how can i login to ssh using a mIRC socket?
<teddie> i doubt you can, you'd need the appropriate libraries for asymmetric encryption
<somsip> linux: you want sshd to accept incoming connections on something like 667?
<linux> i just want to make a script that can login into ssh and make a terminal window
<somsip> linux: why did you ask about mIrc sockets?
<teddie> somsip, I think s/he wants to write a ssh client in mirc script :-s
<linux> just like putty does
<linux> yeah what teddie says
<somsip> linux: k - probably one for mirc experts
<ActionParsnip> linux: if you run:  ssh name@server      you can use the terminal you run it in, you don't need another terminal
<linux> i can write sockets im an expert but i dont know how to talk to a ssh server.
<ActionParsnip> linux: putty just spawns one for you because the windows cmd app is rubbish
<linux> no really just wanted to crack some servers using mIRC LOL
<linux> :p
<darkstar999> why using mirc?
<linux> because im a scripter
<ActionParsnip> linux: irssi uses perl scripts, same deal and its native
<tntc> plus you can run it over ssh and screen and never have to disconnect!
<ActionParsnip> linux: mirc uses its own language, irsi uses standard perl
<geoffmcc> only uses irssi
 * ActionParsnip uses pidgin and irssi
<teddie> perl has net:ssh.. mirc has no ssh libraries
<darkstar999> linux: what are you doing with the ssh connection? It just seems like mirc is a weird way to go
<asdf-> hi, playing xvids stopped working... i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed and up to date... anyone have any tips on how to fix this? same problem with movie player
<tntc> to be fair, perl is a daunting language in a lot of ways
<sahat> speaking of irssi is there any way to separate channel windows? Shifting between channels with ALT1 to ALT0 gets a bit tiresome
<darkstar999> asdf-: have you tried VLC?
<tntc> it wouldn't be my first choice for most projects that extend beyond half a dozen lines.
<asdf-> darkstar999, yes... it doesn't work in vlc either
<tntc> asdf-: you sure the video isn't just corrupted?
<asdf-> xvids that i watched a couple days ago dont work now
<ActionParsnip> ssureshot: could split the terminal if it supports it, not sure how it would work with nicks
<sahat> @ActionParsnip it creates a new nickname with underscore
<teddie> linux, since mirc has no ssh support or dlls, you will have to use a language which does, such as perl, ruby or python and find a dll you can use to glue python/etc to mirc, such as Python4mIRC.dll
<ActionParsnip> sahat: hmm, i see
<asdf-> teddie, are you looking for a new irc client?
<teddie> no, i'm enjoying xchat :P
<asdf-> jIRCii!09.22.09 [ static!orange.3a (dfault) ]
 * ActionParsnip SSHs from work and uses irssi to pass the time :)
<tntc> ActionParsnip: ssureshot: http://selcouth.com/irssi.php has some tips on splitting windows
<linux> darkstar999: i can connect an mIRC socket to a ssh server but as soon as i try writing something it disconnects me saying protocol error
<asdf-> tntc, any other tips?
<asdf-> for playing xvids
<teddie> lol@jircii site
<teddie> nice to see a site with personality
<geoffmcc> sahat: prob not what your looking for but i use highlight script so anytime my name is referenced it puts it in a window so i notice it, think it works on all channels connected to, so at least you dont have to switch back and forth to check on a reply
<tntc> asdf-: try mplayer maybe...
<ActionParsnip> tntc: I'm happy to ALT between channels :) I only use 3
<asdf-> tntc, thanks
<tntc> ActionParsnip: I use a screen -S irssi<n> for each IRC server, and then alt between screens as well.
<Flynsarmy> i have a process running 'fuser' thats using up alot of cpu...anywehre from 70% to 9999%...is this ok? lol
<clasificado> There is an off-topic ubuntu channel?
<geoffmcc> !offtopic | clasificado
<ubottu> clasificado: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Untitled_only> yes ##ubuntu-offtopic
<kandinski> hmm
<kandinski> I can't move a window between displays because the gnome toolbar is in between them
<Flynsarmy> anyone? having fuser running and using huge amounts of cpu is normal?
<An-iSociaL> anyone working on arm ports? specifically tegra to be placed onto tabels
<An-iSociaL> been trying to get a kernel compiled to run ubuntu native on a tablet
<aeon-ltd> iirc there is ubuntu on arm as a project
<sahat> what's the difficulty there?
<An-iSociaL> difficulty is a stalling xorg on the tegra drivers from nvidia
<ActionParsnip> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<somsip> aeon-ltd: I understand it's not going to be supported anymore
<kandinski> how can I report a bug?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<aeon-ltd> heh why not? ARM is the future of casual/regular computing
<sahat> Oh but does runlevel 1 or 3 work otherwise on ARM/
<kandinski> using two screens on 11.10, I can't drag an evince window from my laptop's screen to the external screen...
<kandinski> ActionParsnip: thanks. I should check whether it's already been filed, right?
<An-iSociaL> what im attempting is to install ubuntu onto a motorola xoom which currently runs android
<Untitled_only> make sure your dragging to the right
<somsip> aeon-ltd: Read that on www.raspberrypi.org but admittedly the !arm link suggests otherwise. hmmm
<geoffmcc> kandinski: sounds like the other display is set to run on another xserver maybe?
<An-iSociaL> ive compiled the kernel several times, it boots fine, if i dont try to start x it sits at a useless login
<kandinski> geo, everything is vainilla, and it's an Intel 3000 card
<kandinski> just using the Displays applet from the control center and the gear menu
<An-iSociaL> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-20127838-92/ubuntu-linux-eyes-tablet-territory/
<An-iSociaL> i just saw ubuntu was trying to move to tablets to keep up
<An-iSociaL> so i thought maybe someone from ubuntu would want to help
<geoffmcc> kandinski: im just going by memory cause not doing so not, but when i had dual displays going there were 2 options, to have it run on a seperate x server (wich will block you from dragin to one or another) or another option, that i cant think what it was called
<WanderingEnder> Is there a reason that a console app would pull in x11-common?
<kandinski> geoffmcc: I remember those options from running nvidia
<kandinski> geoffmcc: but right now I have configured nothing, this is out-of-the-box vainilla ubuntu
<An-iSociaL> ok well seems there's nobody around who shares ubuntu's opinion
<An-iSociaL> enjoy your x86
<geoffmcc> kandinski: ah i thought i had it on my intel too, my bad
<kandinski> geoffmcc: this is my first Intel laptop, so I don't know how it was before. But if it doesn't work out of the box, I rate it as a reportable bug.
<geoffmcc> kandinski: you can file it, but you will probably find it will get triaged to invalid as its more of a config problem but i may be wrong.
<kandinski> geoffmcc: precisely if it is a config problem, then it is an Ubuntu bug
<kandinski> geoffmcc, if it were a software problem, then it could be an upstream bug
<kandinski> in any case, I am going to ask around before posting it
<kandinski> geoffmcc: thanks
<milamber1> i remember at some point there was talk about having a guest account that would revert on logout. does this exist anyone else remember it?
<Pilif12p> now my sound isn't working at all
<Pilif12p> except when i press backspace too much, it beeps
<lotuspsychje> does extundelete recover deleted files of a deleted user?
<lotuspsychje> Pilif12p: did you update or clean install ocelot?
<truesky> good evening everyone
<lotuspsychje> evening
<teddie> evening lotuspsychje
<truesky> ok, got an interesting question. How would you do a reinstall of a base server, once it has been installed like minimal install
<kl4m_> lotuspsychje, I see no obvious reason it could not, the owner is nothing more than a number attribute of the file
<lotuspsychje> whats the best package to recover deleted files on a deleted user?
<truesky> for ubuntu 10.04
<truesky> .03
<kl4m_> I have never use extundelete though
<lotuspsychje> kl4m_:extundelete says the path is not correct (the home dir i deleted for that user)
<ActionParsnip> truesky: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-server
<milamber> !undelete | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip> truesky: hmm
<lotuspsychje> milamber: that working for deleted users too?
<milamber> lotuspsychje: files are files. how long ago did you delete the user?
<anoom> hiii
<ActionParsnip> truesky: once you have the minimal install its basically the server, you can add the services you want
<lotuspsychje> milamber: like couple days
<anoom> ^.^
<milamber> lotuspsychje: have you used the machine? if so, you probably aren't going to have much success
<lotuspsychje> milamber: yes
<truesky> <ActionParsnip> got it. I was wondering since I wanted to have the packages that come with the regular server install
<yesh> Has Anyone Had A Problem Using Built In Mic With Skype?
<milamber> lotuspsychje: well, the best thing to do is to mount the fs read only to prevent doing further damage, but if you have been using it for a few days there is little chance anything usable will be left.
<milamber> !details | yesh
<ubottu> yesh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lotuspsychje> milamber: ok tnx for help anyway, ill try to not ignore 'keep files on the user' next time
<cbwcjw> Hello! I switched my menu buttons (close,minimise,maximise) to the right side, decided against it, and now I can't figure out how to switch them back
<Untitled_only> system settings
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<milamber> lotuspsychje: good luck
<yesh> Alrigh...Well I Just Switched From Windows To Ubuntu...Downloaded Skype n The Call Receiver Cant Seem To Hear Anything I Say
<truesky> ActionParsnip: ok, that did not worked... Got could not find package
<yesh> Same Goes For Google Talk
<kandinski> yesh, looks like your microphone may be muted
<ubuntu-noob> greetings all,
<Untitled_only> hey noob
<sagarchalise> yesh, check that your input is not muted in sound settings
<oobiloz> Hi
<milamber> yesh: i believe the mic is muted by default, click on the sound icon >> sound preferences >> click on input tab ~~ is the mic muted? (is the box checked?)
<milamber> >>
<yesh> Kandi: Nope...It Works Fine On The Sound Recorder Thing
<cbwcjw> Untitled_only: Where in system settings? I can't exactly find that anywhere
<ubuntu-noob> i am having a problem with getting something called OpenGL or GLX to run on my system. im running the most recent Ubuntu on an Alienware m14x with a nVidia graphics card
<yesh> cbwcjw: Top Right
<wolfman3k5> how do I prebent apt-get upgrade from upgrading the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> truesky: yeah, you pretty much have the server install now, just install the services you want
<darkstar999> cbwcjw: you still there?
<Untitled_only> appearance / theme /ui
<kandinski> yesh, go to sound settings anyway, and check whether it is amplified, unamplified, or muted
<kl4m_> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<cbwcjw> darkstar999: yep
<truesky> ActionParsnip: so I guess there is no way to get the services then
<kandinski> the sound recording thingy might be using another virtual audio switchboard
<truesky> ActionParsnip: oh well, guess I have to do it manually then
<darkstar999> cbwcjw: give me 1 sec, I will find what you need
<Untitled_only> unless your using compiz
<darkstar999> cbwcjw: oh never mind
<ActionParsnip> truesky: sure, just install them like you would any other package
<OldOneEye> hi im having problems with my server connecting to my local area network, cables are all ok but i cant ping anything
<OldOneEye> all network settings r correct
<ubuntu-noob> i am having a problem with getting something called OpenGL or GLX to run on my system. im running the most recent Ubuntu on an Alienware m14x with a nVidia graphics card
<darkstar999> cbwcjw: Open gconf-editor
<cbwcjw> darkstar999: I'm there, at button_layout in metacity
<darkstar999> cbwcjw: ah
<OldOneEye> can anyone help me?
<darkstar999> close,minimize,maximize:
<geoffmcc> ubuntu-noob: have you gone to additional drivers and activated your nvidia driver
<Untitled_only> ubuntu-noob: are you using compiz? if so check the settings
<darkstar999> cbwcjw: make sure the colon is on the end
<yesh> kandi: Analog Microphone...Fully Amplified (Past 100%) Not On Mute
<ubuntu-noob> compiz? whats that?
<OldOneEye> hi im having problems with my server connecting to my local area network, cables are all ok but i cant ping anything all network settings r correct
<Untitled_only> graphics manager
<cbwcjw> darkstar999: Thank you, thank you.
<teddie> can you ping your router?
<ubuntu-noob> i havent downloaded it so how do i get it?
<darkstar999> cbwcjw: no problemo
<geoffmcc> ubuntu-noob: have you gone to additional drivers and activated your nvidia driver
<Untitled_only> first go to system settings/ additional drivers. it should scan for new hardware
<ubuntu-noob> k doing that now
<Untitled_only> geoffmcc: guess were racing to help....
<geoffmcc> Untitled_only: if were racing, i guess i won ;-)
<anoom> @OldOneEye try down - up your ethernet interface
<ubuntu-noob> i have two nvidia drivers.....a current version and a post current one
<OldOneEye> yes
<OldOneEye> i had cable plugged into wrong ethx
<OldOneEye> lol
<Untitled_only> I guess, but your lucky im working from my ipod touch
<geoffmcc> ubuntu-noob: enable the current version
<nullily> 什么 啊
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-noob: which nvidia gpu do you use?
<teddie> OldOneEye, now you must pay the stupid fee :p
<ubuntu-noob> gpu?
<nullily> fuck you
<geoffmcc> !language | nullily
<ubottu> nullily: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<oobiloz> .
<Untitled_only> B-)
<nullily> fuck you
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-noob: install the nvidia-current
<wolfman3k5> how do I prebent apt-get upgrade from upgrading the kernel?
<Untitled_only> nullily~ they going to boot you out
<irc-free> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-noob: if you run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<irc-free> anyone know how to fix softwre mode_
<irc-free> ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-noob: you will get the 285 driver, may help with your fairly recent nvidia GPU
<ubuntu-noob> ok
<Untitled_only> disable automatic updates
<irc-free> im in software mode, i dont have opengl enabled
<vuarabei> i just installed 285 driver)
<geoffmcc> ActionParsnip: i was going to suggest that as well, but i was worried as some of the newer cards are having problems with the new driver, or maybe i just misunderstood
<vuarabei> where to enable opengl?
<irc-free> hi, i have an old card radeon x1950pro
<irc-free> and i lost 3d
<ubuntu-noob> ActionParsnip: i got the repo now what?
<irc-free> i only have software mode . anyone know how to enable opengl?
<yesh> So No One Else Has Had A Prob With Their Built In Mic?
<irc-free> i have to install open source drivers i think , since that card isnot supported
<geoffmcc> ubuntu-noob: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<vuarabei> no noob
<irc-free> geoffmcc is there an ati apt-get ?
<vuarabei> go to sinaptic and there just type nvidia
<vuarabei> and choose 285
<irc-free> to install open source ati driver?
<h4ckm3> hello
<geoffmcc> irc-free: not sure...checking
<irc-free> k
<irc-free> i dont know why but im only in software mode
<irc-free> glxinfo | grep opengl shows software rasterizer only
<irc-free> how do i enable DRI?
<irc-free> hello?
<irc-free> this is really annoying, i havent had opengl enabled months now
<OldOneEye> im running an open ssh server, can someone try to connect 27.32.108.231 i wanna see if i port forward is correct
<blackshirt> hello, irc-free..just ask your question if you have problem ?
<irc-free> i do
<irc-free> im stuck in software mode
<teddie> yes, it works OldOneEye
<irc-free> i dont have hardware acceleration
<irc-free> how do i enable that?
<OldOneEye> thanx bro
<irc-free> ive tried doing an apt-get dist-upgrade, which only installed a lot of new packages, and created a new boot entry but didnt enable 3d
<irc-free> now i have two ubuntus
<irc-free> direct rendering: Yes
<irc-free> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<irc-free>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program,
<irc-free> i dont know if thatś  the error. I have an ATI card, and it says GL_NV_conditional_render
<blackshirt> irc-free: i think you need reinstall graphics driver maybe.. what your vga card  ?
<irc-free> ati radeon x1950
<irc-free> i just found out that my card is not supported anymore by ubuntu 10.10
<irc-free> open source driver is the only option
<irc-free> but i dont know how to reinstall it
<blackshirt> are you installing propetiary version driver for your ati's ?
<irc-free> i tried but the propietary driver doesnt install
<irc-free> the .run install doesnt recognize ubuntu maverick
<irc-free> only 8.10
<SudoSpider> anybody here?
<bowo> im here
<SudoSpider> do u know anything about the new ubuntu 11.10 update?
<irc-free> well, anyone have suggestions?
<geoffmcc> irc-free: sorry took so long
<irc-free> do you have any suggestions?
<SudoSpider> im tryin to figure out how to get back to the 11.4 ubuntu desktop
<geoffmcc> irc-free: i believe your drivers are in ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only
<vuarabei> how to eneble opengl?
<irc-free> how do i install them?
<bowo> is there someone who wants to help me about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/744927/
<darkstar999> SudoSpider: In my opinion, if you are going backwards, go to 10.04. It is a Long Term Support release.
<geoffmcc> irc-free: i could be wrong though, have no experience with the card, but if you dont see em you can always remove
<SudoSpider> is the desktop the only thing that changes between them?
<bowo> is there someone who wants to help me about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/744927/
<irc-free> geoffmcc: how do i install those drivers? i dont see them on synaptic
<usr13> irc-free: What version of Ubuntu do you have now?
<geoffmcc> irc-free: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only
<irc-free> maverick
<irc-free> 10.10
<jose> #ubuntu  hello peoples would anyone know something or know someone who who i could get a hold of who would know about  the savage drivers for a IBM T22?
<darkstar999> SudoSpider: there are lots of changes between them, or there wouldn't be new releases.
<usr13> irc-free: And you just upgraded from 8.10?
<bowo> is there someone who wants to help me about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/744927/
<somsip> bowo: you really are better off asking in a ruby channel
<irc-free> geoffmcc: no, i only have installed 10.10
<irc-free> i mentioned 8.10 because that's the last ubuntu that supports my old card
<irc-free> x1950pro
<bowo> thanks
<irc-free> ok, what next?
<blackshirt> irc-free: what' glxinfo says ?
<irc-free> lots of numbers
<irc-free> anything specific should it say?
<irc-free> it says software rasterizer
<irc-free> what do i do after sudo add-apt-get
<geoffmcc> irc-free: after added the ppa do sudo apt-get update
<irc-free> then?
<irc-free> i just did all that
<irc-free> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade too?
<irc-free> i did that
<stepnjump> What's this command again to append a line at the end of a text file from the terminal again?
<usr13> irc-free: glxinfo |pastebinit
<irc-free> what that did, was create another entry
<irc-free> in boot
<stepnjump> sorry for redundant 'again'
<irc-free> i now have two ubuntus in the boot menu
<irc-free> the new one, doesnt have internet enabled
<irc-free> itś a mess
<blackshirt> irc-free: on direct-rendering part ? it says yes ?
<Untitled_only> |-)
<OldOneEye> how do i install xwin with kde
<irc-free> blackshirt: yes it says direct rendering: yes
<irc-free> but its stuck on software rasterizer
<somsip> OldOneEye: in what way are you using this with Ubuntu?
<OldOneEye> im installing it on my ubuntu server
<OldOneEye> 11.10
<blackshirt> irc-free: try to install libgl1-mesa-dri packages
<OldOneEye> bad idea?
<irc-free> ill try
<irc-free> on apt-get or synaptic?
<OldOneEye> i got this 5u server im experimenting with and trying to learn linux on
<somsip> !xwin
<OldOneEye> !xwin
<blackshirt> irc-free: feel free
<somsip> OldOneEye: I can only find references to xwin relating to Win32. Am I missing something?
<irc-free> another thing
<irc-free> what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<irc-free> here, it downloaded lots of packages, and asked a reboot. and now i see two ubuntu entries
<blackshirt> irc-free: it would upgrade your current release
<blackshirt> irc-free: not a matter, feel free to try upgraded version
<hilarie> bleh, I don't know as though this is the place for this, but here goes, my baby website is working from localhost, but it isn't working from my IP address, my router should be configured properly(no easy way to test this, but it seems right) but it is still innaccessable from the outside, ideas?
<usr13> irc-free: lsb_release -a |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<irc-free> http://pastebin.com/R6BPr17a
<OldOneEye> whats the best gui for ubuntu server
<hilarie> pings are even going through when pinging the domain name(properly even)
<hilarie> OldOneEye there isn't really, CLI it up, or install desktop
<usr13> irc-free: glxinfo |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<hilarie> OldOneEye you can even install desktop, on top of the server :)
<irc-free> http://pastebin.com/R6BPr17a
<irc-free> urs13: http://pastebin.com/R6BPr17a
<irc-free> sorry
<Untitled_only> has anyone tryed bt5?
<irc-free> http://pastebin.com/Z2HNzV4b
<blackshirt> hilarie: i think you need setup webserver machine correctly to be accessible from out the world
<hilarie> blackshirt as far as I can tell, I have!
<brjannc> hilarie: your webserver is at the very least talking back to me
<irc-free> usr13: http://pastebin.com/Z2HNzV4b
<hilarie> brjannc are you getting the php page?
<brjannc> hilarie: it's not responding via web browser, but the port is open and responding to http requests.
<Untitled_only> goodnight, till 2morrow
<stepnjump> How can I append a few characters at the end of /etc/fstab straight straight from command line. Was it cat??? I forget...
<hilarie> brjannc via webbrowser its just timing out for you as well?
<hilarie> stepnjump echo
<usr13> stepnjump: cat >> /etc/fstab
<hilarie> stepnjump wait, echo overwrites I think
<brjannc> hilarie: yep. but it's not a router issue; I'd suspect a misconfiguration of httpd, or an error in your PHP
<stepnjump> usr13, I know >> but that's not what I'm looking for
<hilarie> brjannc and if its working from localhost, its probably httpd?
<usr13> stepnjump: So, what are you looking for?
<brjannc> hilarie: Seems likely, yes. Using apache?
<hilarie> brjannc yes
<usr13> stepnjump: vim ?
<bobweaver> Hello there I would like to make this http://imagebin.org/184979        my deafult unity setting. So when I click on the ubuntu thingy I will get that.
<bobweaver> Thanks ^^
<stepnjump> I am lazy and am trying to type something like insert_command mount /dev/sdb3 /mount TO /etc/fstab type of thing
<bobweaver> anyone know how ?
<stepnjump> well vim is a text editor no?
<stepnjump> let me try the vim command
<bobweaver> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<brjannc> hilarie: Okay, now the port is unresponsive. Take a look at the end of your apache logs in /var/log/apache, specifically access.log and error.log, and see if there's anything useful there
<stepnjump> hilarie, how do you use echo?
<irc-free> any luck?
<irc-free> usr13: any luck?
<stepnjump> I used to know... forgot!
<irc-free> seems like this is hopeless
<hilarie> stephnjump pretty sure it deletes the file and rewrites it
<hilarie> brjannc gedit /var/log/apache opened up an empty file
<brjannc> hilarie: yes, that's a directory :) the logs are /var/log/apache/error.log and /var/log/apache/access.log I believe
<blackshirt> setphnjump: you can use echo "someting" | tee -a >> /some/files
<blackshirt> setphnjump: try it before
<somsip> hilarie: /var/log/apache2/
<brjannc> hilarie, somsip: oops
<irc-free> hello?
<bobweaver> blackshirt: the one > means replace the whole file and the >> means add to the end?
<irc-free> i did the glxinfo
<hilarie> somsip when going in manually noticed that :)
<somsip> hilarie: k
<usr13> Sorry, have to go
<brjannc> bobweaver: yep
<bobweaver> brjannc:  thanks
<brjannc> bobweaver: sure thing
<hilarie> My access logs are only show 127.0.0.1
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , my peers on LAN are not able to access my machines port 80 by doing http://192.168.1.10
<bobweaver> brjannc:  I always get them confused O_o
<silv3r_m00n> what is blocking that ?
<hilarie> does ubuntu have some sort of internal firewall?
<blackshirt> bobweaver: yeah, >> add to the last line
<kierkkadon> I have a question/issue
<bobweaver> !ufw >> hilarie
<brjannc> hilarie: That's odd; I got a 200 OK response after requesting /index.htm, so it should have logged that...
<bobweaver> !ufw |  hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<kierkkadon> I am running kubuntu; I tried GNOME3 and it didn't really stick with me
<kierkkadon> I'd kind of like to remove it to free up space; how do I do that?
<blackshirt> kierkkadon: i think you make a "redundant"
<darkstar999> kierkkadon: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<sinisterstuf> hilarie, you might find it easier to use Firestarter, a graphical tool to manage your firewall, maybe have a look at that if you don't like the first 2 suggestions
<hilarie> sinisterstuf I mostly want to kill it if I have one, would the default firewall be blocking port 80?
<kierkkadon> blackshirt, I don't really know what that means
<bobweaver> hilarie: no
<kierkkadon> darkstar999, that sounds slightly like a troll response...I don't want to remove kubuntu
<somsip> hilarie: possibly something in hosts allow/deny in the /etc/apache2/sites/available/default file?
<kierkkadon> Also, today is my first day of ever using linux at all.
<sinisterstuf> no hilarie, and killing the whole firewall is a bad idea, it's better to unblock whichever port you want to use. it's more likely that port 80 is already in use by something else.
<blackshirt> kerkkadon: install gnome on kde like a "bloated" step
<kierkkadon> blackshirt, Oh, I see. Well, how do I remove it?
<irc-free> nobody knows how to fix my problem then
<darkstar999> kierkkadon: sorry, I read that wrong
<kierkkadon> darkstar999, Oh, okay.
<brjannc> hilarie: netstat --tcp -lp | pastebinit
<hilarie> somsip lemma pastebin that
<hilarie> brjannc and that
<gaelfx> I have an Asus EeePC 1001p and my microphone doesn't work, although in sound settings it isn't muted, and also in alsamixer it doesn't appear muted, so any ideas how I can get it working?
<sinisterstuf> kierkkadon, well then sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell gnome
<bobweaver> kierkkadon: you want to remopve all kde or all gnome ?>
<bobweaver> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<kalamajo> I have arrived at the conclusion that wireless internet is impossible on ubuntu. I have been working off and on for 3 days trying to get a NetGear WNDA3100 v2 wirless dongle to work, then i tried to get a realtek pci 8190 card to work.. neither of them work at all
<kierkkadon> bobweaver, All gnome
<bobweaver> !puregnome | kierkkadon
<ubottu> kierkkadon: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<hilarie> somsip http://paste.ubuntu.com/744940/
<kalamajo> I even formated and downgraded to 11.04
<kalamajo> from 11.10
<blackshirt> kierkkadon: you can search your gnome3 packages through kde software center, type gnome3 on search box, and purge/remove if installed
<kierkkadon> So far I'm liking the !purekde response from bobweaver
<grendal-prime> ok im just building a machine and doing the upgrade to see what its going to do..
<grendal-prime> 10.04-11.10 that is.
<hilarie> brjannc http://paste.ubuntu.com/744942/
<somsip> hilarie: looks normal. What is the external IP to hit this site?
<bobweaver> kierkkadon: everytime I have done that I have to alter the remove --purge list
<hilarie> mwa.ofketchikan.com
<mysteriousdarren> would it be better to get a brand new router or one of the business cisco routers?
<hilarie> somsip or 206.223.219.135
<bobweaver> kierkkadon: I cp and paste to a txt file and wait for it to say that it ccan not find a package
<hilarie> mysteriousdarren for?
<somsip> hilarie: and the output of ifconfig?
<kierkkadon> bobweaver, Ah, I see. So far so good on ubuntu
<somsip> hilarie: ignore that - saw the IP now
<bobweaver> kierkkadon:  works 100%
<stepnjump> What is the default password for su -, isn't it supposed to be the same as root pasw? su -  >>  su: Authentication failure
<hilarie> somsip http://paste.ubuntu.com/744944/
<bobweaver> stepnjump: ubuntu dont work like that
<irc-free> how do i enable opengl?
<bobweaver> stepnjump: the "root"  is locked
<irc-free> do i have to delete the entire ubuntu and install a new one?
<bobweaver> well that root
<brjannc> hilarie: sudo service apache2 restart
<mysteriousdarren> hilarie: just basic use, I have two that I am looking at on tigerdirect.com one is a brand new dlink extreme n the other is a cisco buisness refurb.
<Besogon> Hey!! Anyone who czn help me to join a domain!!! I need YOU
<somsip> hilarie: and you have a mapped host (or whatever) on your router to redirect all incoming :80 traffic to 192.168.1.3?
<mysteriousdarren> plus some gaming of course too
<kierkkadon> bobweaver, Thanks, this is exactly what I came here fore.
<hilarie> somsip done
<hilarie> somsip ack, its to 10, which is what I should be bydefault
<hilarie> moment
<stepnjump> bobweaver, so there's no way to run su?
<d3m0nk> hey guys after 11.10 my copy paste dialog dissapeared?
<bobweaver> stepnjump:  sudo -i
<hilarie> mwa.ofketchikan.com
<d3m0nk> x windows gulped my copy paste dialog... help!!!!!!
<bobweaver> is safer ^^
<hilarie> will you try it now somsip?
<gaelfx> I need help getting my microphone to work, it appears to be enabled in pulse and alsamixer, but when I try to test it, I get nothing, can anyone help?
<stepnjump> oh yes ok thanks bobweaver
<brjannc> hilarie: working for me now
<shernsie> kalamjo, might be a bit premature for that conclusion...when you attach to your computer, you dont see any activity in the top right of your screen?
<kalamajo> no
<hilarie> mysteriousdarren anything will work really, buy one with wanted features
<somsip> hilarie: getting sometorrent stats now (ignore msg)
<hilarie> brjannc thank you
<d3m0nk> gnome 3 copy paste window dissapearance... anyone?
<kalamajo> shernsie: no
<kalamajo> shernsie: i am too stubborn to give up
<hilarie> now to see if it works :) thanks guys
<kalamajo> shernsie: i am still working on it
<somsip> hilarie: np
<kalamajo> I just bought a cheap wifi dongle off amazon that claims to be compatiable with linux
<brjannc> hilarie: I'm still confused why I had originally gotten a response, though -- that means the port forward was working momentarily
<kalamajo> but the hardware i have laying around wont work with linux
<kalamajo> i have done a decent amount of research and I think I might have to compile a driver myself
<hilarie> brjannc wondering if its my router is open to remote config? thats gotta have a baby webserver in it just for that
<kalamajo> or whatever
<kalamajo> i am a newb
<gaelfx> testing
<brjannc> hilarie: usually those things aren't listening on port 80, it's usually like 8080 or something. But it's possible
<makara> forgot apache ftp details. channel invite only. help.
<d3m0nk> x window ate my copy paste dialog... in gnome 3... ANYBODY... has ANY idea how to fix this?
<shernsie> kalamajo do you have propietary drivers enabled?
<kalamajo> hmm
<kalamajo> i dont think they are any
<kalamajo> but i will try
<shernsie> i guaranee you there are drivers o make your card work
<shernsie> hold on ill find them
<gaelfx> if anyone can read this, please say so
<somsip> gaelfx: response
<kalamajo> i bet you a bitcoin there isnt
<hilarie> gaelfx sup homeslice
<gaelfx> somsip: thanks
<kalamajo> [drivers made specifically for linux]
<gaelfx> hilarie: thanks
<bobweaver> Hello there I would like to make this http://imagebin.org/184979 my deafult unity setting. So when I click on the ubuntu thingy I will get that.
<bobweaver> anyone know how ?
<bobweaver> /ect/xdg/menu/unity.whatever ?
<d3m0nk> to whoever is having wifi driver issues here...
<d3m0nk> try ndiswrapper
<shernsie> kalamjo when you plug in the cards you don't see this? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17495/how-to-add-proprietary-drivers-to-ubuntu-10.04/
<shernsie> and i second ndiswrapper but all broadcom and atheros devices should work out the box
<kalamajo> shernsie, yah I see that for my 5850 video card
<kalamajo> but not anything wifi related
<shernsie> ok
<gaelfx> does picasa work reasonably well in 11.10 or is it a disaster with unity?
<kalamajo> i tried to use ndiswrapper
<d3m0nk> if its broadcom you may have luck if you try an update with a wired connection
<shernsie> also have you tried this http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/image119.png
<kalamajo> i think my version uses broadcom chipset
<d3m0nk> it will probably ask you to install additional drivers by default
<bobweaver> kalamajo:  lspci -nn | grep Network
<bobweaver> or kalamajo
<kalamajo> 03:06.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8190]
<bobweaver> kalamajo:  lspci -nn | grep 14e4               <-- if brodcom card
<kalamajo> i have my usb one disconnected
<kalamajo> but i can reconnect
<bobweaver> kalamajo: p[lug in and
<kalamajo> lsusb
<bobweaver> !paste | kalamajo
<ubottu> kalamajo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kalamajo> or something
<bobweaver> kalamajo:  yes
<bobweaver> lsusb
<d3m0nk> ubottu, lick #gnome
<bobweaver> lol
<kalamajo> should i install updates?
<kalamajo> err
<bobweaver> kalamajo:  what O_0
<kalamajo> haa
<kalamajo> i just formated
<d3m0nk> kalamajo, try updating
<kalamajo> i installed 10.10 with and without updates
<kalamajo> then i formated
<kalamajo> and downgraded to 10.04.3
<d3m0nk> and then run Additional Drivers
<bobweaver> Oo
<d3m0nk> enable any wifi drivers if its available
<kalamajo> i did that because i was following a tutorial on the forums
<d3m0nk> or try ndiswrapper
<shernsie> kalamjo this shouldnt be nec but if you have to use ndiswrapper he is the guide for your card, assuming you have a windows box working: http://growingtheneurons.blogspot.com/2011/05/getting-netgear-wnda3100v2-to-work-on.html
<kalamajo> and i wanted to follow everythign they did
<kalamajo> [thats the tutorial i followed]
<kalamajo> i think its because he has the atheros chipset and i have broadcom
<kalamajo> iam also runnign 64 bit
<kalamajo> 32 bit wont install on this machione
<kalamajo> it hangs
<shernsie> and youve installed ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, and ndiswrapper-common ?
<kalamajo> yeah all 3
<cyborgsmurf> Hi all! I'm trying to burn a DVD image using brasero or k3d but they both say "please insert an empty DVD- or Blueray media" even when I have a DVD... HELP PLS!
<teddie> is the dvd blank?
<cyborgsmurf> teddie: of course
<kalamajo> i know back in the day burners were sensitive to brands of writable media
<Stanley00> cyborgsmurf: make sure your DVD drive can read the disk, it happened to me sometimes in the past, just remove and re insert the dvd disk, and hope ;)
<kalamajo> dirty lens?
<Stanley00> kalamajo: maybe...
<kalamajo> i rememeber having to update my firmware to burn a CD-R in 1997
<kalamajo> because i had memorex CD's
<shernsie> kalamjo are you using the windows xp drivers and not win7
<kalamajo> yeah winXP
<hilarie> Okay, interesting question, have DHT and PEX off, on a torrent with (1) tracker (mine) and 1 seed... how is it finding other peers?
<kalamajo> i installed Wine to get the drivers
<cyborgsmurf> Stanley00: it says the same thing on two computers
<shernsie> and im assuming ouve seen this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383708
<shernsie> with winxp 64 drivers downloaded this should work
<Besogon> people! Anybody who have a deal with samba and domain!!
<kalamajo> yeah I tried that one
<kalamajo> I think its because we have same model number USB dongle, but inside there are different chipsets
<brjannc> Besogon: ask your question, and we'll see if we can help
<kalamajo> i think im going to try the tutorial again
<kalamajo> tho
<tasslehoff> I have a dual monitor setup and run my laptop in 1600x900. I've uninstalled the restricted drivers to make gnome shell work, but the default driver doesn't offer 1600x900 for the laptop, though it supports it.
<cyborgsmurf> kalamajo: no, I have just watched a DVD-movie
<brjannc> Besogon: though, if it's anything more than a simple question, you might have more luck asking in #samba :)
<Besogon> brjannc: I need to join a domain And can't do it. I could give all the information I have. (Here is an error "Could not initialise lsa pipe") all other info I could post if you need
<judh> please any one guide me when I have been installling the texmaker i am getting the error. please see the screenshot http://imagebin.org/184984
<judh> http://imagebin.org/184984 see the screen
<shernsie> one more link though this is a bit lengthy http://polach.cc/howto-fix-broadcom-wifi-adapter-wpa-network-access-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx
<Besogon> brjannc: Yes. I've asked already. Silence
<brjannc> Besogon: k. I'm not familiar with that error, just doing a little looking around in the usual places
<judh> I could not understand what it is when we run the texmaker: http://imagebin.org/184984
<Besogon> brjannc: Could you look on my conf files then? May be you notice that something is wrong.
<brjannc> Besogon: Sure. smb.conf, krb5.conf, and ldap.conf, if you're using LDAP
<Besogon> brjannc: give me a second
<brjannc> Besogon: no hurry
<judh> how to install the unmet dependencies
<judh> how to install the unmet dependencies
<brjannc> Besogon: (also, make sure you edit out any sensitive info out of those before pastebinning, since we're talking about authentication methods)
<stepnjump> Does anybody know about any good fax app that would run on ubuntu?
<brjannc> Besogon: oh, and nsswitch.conf too, please
<Besogon> OK
<Besogon> brjannc: I'm ready: look here is a list of samba users (I've done rak$ as it is advised from Samba How-to): http://pastebin.com/q2vsR2jJ
<nbros652> anyone here, I have a samba server set up on an Ubuntu 10.04 server. I have quotas in place to prevent people from using all of the drive space, but I would also like to impose filesize limits. I found and edited the limits.conf file, but I'm still able to upload files larger than what I specified. Am I missing something?
<Besogon> brjannc: here is samba testparm: http://pastebin.com/8hJgrs7p
<Besogon> brjannc: it is nsswith.conf: http://pastebin.com/4LsJpqZ8
<Besogon> brjannc: And the error I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/qWbqfZ5d
<kalamajo> okay gotta reboot brb
<Besogon> brjannc: System administrator give me riight to join the domain.
<Besogon> and winbindd and samba daemons are stopped
<brjannc> Besogon: okay, how about krb5.conf?
<Besogon> brjannc: I don't think we are using it. hm... We don't install something specific on XP. I'm gonna ask him just now
<brjannc> Besogon: I've always been under the impression that kerberos is required for AD integration -- but I'm not a wizard
<Besogon> brjannc: yes. Here is only a domain. Without kerberos. Have noticed something strange???
<brjannc> Besogon: Oh, I see. No, not yet, still trying to determine exactly what you're trying to do :) So you're not looking for user authentication against AD, just shares?
<Besogon> brjannc: Yes. Iwant to join domain.
<brjannc> Besogon: Hm. I still think you need kerberos up and working first...
<brjannc> Besogon: Which tutorial have you been following?
<thornhill> I just installed lubuntu, but it doesn't show the users on the login screen. How do I show them?
<Besogon> brjannc: Samba3-HOWTO Chapter 2 and Chapter 6
<Besogon> official
<brjannc> Besogon: okay, give me a few minutes to skim
<thornhill> I just installed lubuntu, but it doesn't show the users on the login screen. How do I show them?
<brjannc> Besogon: What kind of domain is this? NT4, 2k, 2k3, 2k8...?
<Besogon> brjannc: It is working on Windows 2008. That's all I know. Hope it's NT4
<stepnjump> thornhill if it's like ubuntu it should be system settings | login screen
<stepnjump> system settings in ubuntu is located as an option when you press the shut down/log off button
<blackshirt> brjannc: if you need "AD" on linux, you need samba4
<thornhill> stepnjump: I don't see anything labeled system settings.
<brjannc> blackshirt: you can get around that using openldap and kerberos for authentication, can't you?
<futureleader> Hello guys who knows a website with free ebooks?
<stepnjump> Which version are you using thornhill?
<tonyyarusso> blackshirt: I thought Samba only did the file sharing aspect, and LikewiseOpen did the directory server stuff?
<blackshirt> brjannc: if just for client
<stepnjump> This menu was phased out in ubuntu 11.10, that's why I kept my 11.04
<blackshirt> tonnyarusso: if you want AD server you can use samba4
 * brjannc nods
<stepnjump> I'm running in classic mode
<mah454> ubuntu-11.10 can not read my partition table (in installation) ...
<blackshirt> samba3 was for nt4 domain
<blackshirt> but you can use it for ad client
<tonyyarusso> blackshirt: Huh, good to know.
<brjannc> blackshirt: I believe that Besogon is attempting to add his machine as a domain member to an existing (we're hoping NT4) domain
<mah454> i use laptop "HP Pavilion dm 1"
<Besogon> нуфр
<Besogon> yeah
<stepnjump> Does anyone know how to bring up the system settings via term?
<nbros652> anyone here, I have a samba server set up on an Ubuntu 10.04 server. I have quotas in place to prevent people from using all of the drive space, but I would also like to impose filesize limits. I found and edited the limits.conf file, but I'm still able to upload files larger than what I specified. Am I missing something?
<brjannc> Besogon: search Chapter 6 for the section that starts "Finally, add (or modify) a password server"... You don't have a password server line in your smb.conf globals
<nicatronTg> Apparently I've broken the permissions of my home directory
<Besogon> ok
<nicatronTg> and I can't fix them at all
<brjannc> Besogon: seems like you can just use password server = * to let it auto-discover
<blackshirt> tonnyarruso: i have implemented samba4 as AD server "replacement".. you can read it on their wiki
<blackshirt> nbros652: samba share relies on filesystem (kernel) capabilites.. you have must configure filesystem to use quota, or limits
<Besogon> brjannc: shit... not working
<brjannc> Besogon: language, please :) but that's okay, that was just the first thing I noticed. still working through it
<nbros652> blackshirt, okay, quotas are working. Do I have to set up something different to get limits working?
<hilltop> hi I'm trzing to set up some kind of secured internet connection  sharing using a 3g modem - the issue is onece i connect my eth with a static IP - even though VPN is working than - i can't access internet anzmore because this eth. will be prefered over 3g - how and where can i change this preference?
<sausagesquatch> hello
<brjannc> Besogon: You might try specifying the PDC directly in the join command, as chapter 6 suggests: root# net rpc join -S DOMPDC -UAdministrator%password
<blackshirt> nbros652: what your type partition used for share ?
<brjannc> Besogon: where DOMPDC is the name of the PDC
<nbros652> blackshirt, ext3
<sausagesquatch> hello bugz
<Guest42759> hi anyone know how to install compiz extras
<Stanley00> Guest42759: just use Ubuntu Software Center didnt work?
<hilltop> anybody experienced how to bridge a openVPN Server interface into a ppp0 connection which is not in /etc/networking but created by nm-manager ?
<sausagesquatch> hello ruben
<Besogon> brjannc: Thank you for your help. I've tried it already. Nothing works... I'll return to the problem later now I', a bit tired of ot
<Besogon> it
<Stanley00> Guest42759: but I dont think that a good idea, since compiz is not work very well with unity, in case you use oneiric
<brjannc> Besogon: understandable. maybe next time you're in, someone who knows more about samba will be around :)
<sausagesquatch> hello
<melvincv> "Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated" Ubuntu server gave me this message. What may I use instead of this command?
<sausagesquatch> anyone know how to virtualize ubuntu on ubuntu server
<rm-rf1> melvincv: try service networking restart instead
<Gamoder> Hi - does anybody know a tool like foremost, but being able to recover .odt-files? (I unfotunately reformatted my /home-partition and there is one important .odt-file on it)
<geoffmcc> melvincv: sudo service networking restart
<geoffmcc> melvincv: actually, it may just be start/stop
<Guest42759> stanley00 i useing ubuntu 11.10
<melvincv> restart: Unknown instance: ?
<Stanley00> Guest42759: well, if I was you, I wouldnt install compiz extras
<humble1> does anyone have experience with gnunet
<geoffmcc> melvincv: yea, its then stop and then start
<Stanley00> !info testdisk | Gamoder
<ubottu> Gamoder: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<sausagesquatch> hello aberto
<brjannc> Gamoder: here's some promising-looking info on using scalpel for odt files: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378119
<melvincv> geoffmcc: I can't do that over ssh, can I?
<Gamoder> Stanley00: Thanks - but I should add that it is an ext4-partition testdisk AFIK can't handle
<geoffmcc> melvincv: no.
<Gamoder> brjannc: Thanks, I'll have a look at that
<geoffmcc> melvincv: there should be a restart option there, but there is probably another way. was just first alternative that came to my mind
<blackshirt> nbros652: i think samba run as a root process
<humble1> GnuNet says disconnected... no obvious way to connect
<sausagesquatch> does anyone know how to virtualize ubuntu on ubuntu server
<Guest42759> Stanley00 i was useing it befor with a wubi install of ubuntu 11.10  and it was working pretty good a lil bugy but not bad
<odb|fidel> sausagesquatch: there are several ways
<sausagesquatch> do tell
<melvincv> So what may I do over ssh to make sure my new networking settings are applied? In fact the command works, it is just deprecated...
<rm-rf1> sausagesquatch: probably KVM or Xen
<libryder> is it a bad idea to give 775 to a directory served up by apache?
<sausagesquatch> whats kvm
<Stanley00> Guest42759: Idk, I just heard someone here said that unity doesnt work after active some compiz config, so I just warn you.
<libryder> the directory is owned by www-data:www-data
<rm-rf1> sausagesquatch: kernel based virtual mchine. Native linux feature for virtualization
<libryder> but i want admin users to be able to edit directories owned by the group www-data
<libryder> without having to sudo
<humble1> what's the best p2p app 4 ubuntu... anyone?
<Guest42759> Stanley00 ok thank
<sausagesquatch> is it free  ? where do i get it
<i_hypnotize> what is ubuntu
<smw> libryder, then add them to the group.
<nbros652> blackshirt, but even when I type in ulimits -a, I don't see the changes that I've made to the limits.conf file.
<i_hypnotize> btw I am bored. asl everyone?
<Stanley00> !offtopic | i_hypnotize
<ubottu> i_hypnotize: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<humble1> i_hypnotize, I can tell
<melvincv> sausagesquatch: Virtualization software. Learn it yourself at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<libryder> smw: the default permissions is 765 for apache so group members can't edit files
<blackshirt> nbros652: i think you need a logoff to impose take effect
<sausagesquatch> ok thanks
<libryder> i was just wondering if there are any drawbacks to chmodding the directory to 775
<nbros652> blackshirt, tried that. tried a reboot as well.
<rm-rf1> sausagesquatch: yes, it is free. It's already built in kernel. You can manage virtual machnies from command line. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<smw> libryder, nope. I would chmod file 664 and directories 775
<libryder> cool thanks
<libryder> just needed some quick validation :)
<geoffmcc> clear
<ThatOneDude> anyone have experience with ubuntu and broadcom 43x wlan cards?
<SanusCompleo> Hey
<SanusCompleo> I need some help
<smw> libryder, normally what I do is make it so everything is owned by root and just give apache read access
<SanusCompleo> Is anyone available?
<SanusCompleo> I'm trying to install 11.10, but I'm having some serious difficulty with partitions.
<brjannc> ThatOneDude: Have you gone through the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<SanusCompleo> Yes I have
<SanusCompleo> *kidding*
<geoffmcc> ThatOneDude: my card is kaput, but if your trying to get driver to work just install firmware-b43-installer
<SanusCompleo> So, if anyone has some spare time, please tell me?
<brjannc> SanusCompleo: just ask whatever it is you need help with; if someone knows, they'll answer :)
<SanusCompleo> Okay
<sausagesquatch> anyone know what i should do i downloaded ubuntu but i cant buy a cd or usb stick how can i get these files on my drive in a way i can select os in the bios
<SanusCompleo> I'm unable to move around my partitions.  I've got 4 of them, it's an HP laptop (Ugh),
<ThatOneDude> alright, i'll give b43 a try...STA was a fail...after installing it through the "additional drivers" prompt, and the wlan option completely disappeared
<blackshirt> SanusCompleo: just ask your question ..
<smw> SanusCompleo, I had the same problem...
<ThatOneDude> disregard that and
<nbros652> blackshirt, I figured out why ulimit -a wasn't showing my changes... I was using su to access the user account for which changes were made, and that doesn't work.
<SanusCompleo> And @ sausagesquatch Try getting wubi.  It's an installer that you can install from Windows, but it only gives you up to 30 GB storage.
<Stanley00> sausagesquatch: maybe use wubi installer or some hack on the iso file
<teddie> or virtualbox
<SanusCompleo> Is there any way to move around the sizes of the partitions at least?
<teddie> oh, native.. nevermind
<smw> SanusCompleo, you need to delete the recovery partition
<SanusCompleo> Or split one in half?  Or anything at all?
<SanusCompleo> Okay, but when it's deleted, what do I do?
<blackshirt> nbros652: try to read this http://www.centos.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=26330&forum=41
<SanusCompleo> Cause whatever leftover size goes to "unusable"
<blackshirt> i think a same problem
<sausagesquatch> im not very good yet but i do belive i used wubi to download whats the next step
<nbros652> blackshirt, you must be right about the permissions that samba runs with. Thanks I'll look into this a little more and see if there's a way around this.
<smw> SanusCompleo, once you delete a partition, everything else will function.
<SanusCompleo> Yeah?
<SanusCompleo> I think I'd rather delete HP_Tools.
<SanusCompleo> Is that okay?
<smw> I don't think that harms anything
<Stanley00> sausagesquatch: I heard that you can make the BIOS boot from iso and install from that, but not sure, you can search internet for that
<SanusCompleo> Excellent.  Merci
<smw> SanusCompleo, I think that is part of recovery though...
<sausagesquatch> whats iso
<SanusCompleo> Everyone... WISH ME LUCK!
<teddie> You can probably install via virtualbox by creating a vmdk which maps directly to the physical drive
<teddie> but that's pretty dangerous :-)
<smw> SanusCompleo, the issue is HP formatted the drive in a way that only allows 4 partitions.
<SanusCompleo> Yeah.
<smw> SanusCompleo, Windows boot, C:\, recovery, hp tools
<SanusCompleo> It really sucks
<smw> no room for linux!
<bobslaede> Hey, can i easily switch from regular ubuntu to ubuntu-server?
<blackshirt> nbros652: or this http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smbcquotas.1.html
<SanusCompleo> I -HOPE- I got HP_Tools.  Otherwise... tis Windows boot, or Recovery.
<bobslaede> And have all the graphical stuff uninstalled and such...
<smw> but the second you delete one, linux can make a "logical partition" so you can have as many as you want
<blackshirt> bobslaede: you can do it easily
<SanusCompleo> So at least it's possible to get it back, or install Grub to boot Windows, no?
<bobslaede> blackshirt: awesome!
<Stanley00> bobslaede: you can, but fresh install ubuntu-server is prefer
<mysteriousdarren> bobslaede: just install the dependancies
<smw> SanusCompleo, I deleted windows boot and that killed windows
<truesky> sorry to bother again guys. can someone tell me how to enable bash-completion for apt-get. I tried editing bashrc already and it is not working
<teddie> boslaede, install linux-image-server
<smw> SanusCompleo, I was too lazy to reinstall windows so I haven't had it since
<SanusCompleo> It killed windows, or you just couldn't boot into windows?
<bobslaede> thanks guys, will see if i can get a fresh install tho
<SanusCompleo> Yeah.
<smw> SanusCompleo, is there a difference?
<SanusCompleo> If anything like that happens, I'll just copy everything over.
<SanusCompleo> Yes.  I booted Windows through Grub for a good two years on my old PC
<smw> SanusCompleo, HP_TOOLS in theory won't do anything
<blackshirt> bobslaede: just install all stuf from deskstop part, install kernel server version
<SanusCompleo> No, HP_Tools is just some weird B.S.
<nbros652> blackshirt, thanks, but does this actually allow imposing a limit of the size of individual files?
<bobslaede> blackshirt: alrigth
<smw> SanusCompleo, truthfully, I don't care about windows. So it doesn't matter for me :-P
<blackshirt> bobslaede: i mean just removing all desktop part, sorry
<SanusCompleo> Once I split my HD into two partitions.  Labelled one "Storage".  Felt preeetty derpy.
<SanusCompleo> *nods to smw*
<SanusCompleo> I use Windows for what few games my dual-core 1.6 GHz processor can do.
<SanusCompleo> Would love to put this HD into a more powerful laptop.
<Stanley00> truesky: add "    . /etc/bash_completion" in that file
<darshan_> When I am taking reference of any record and importing that record ,I am receiving error mention in 1error.log file, After that when I am placing hold for my patron I am receiving error mention in 2error.log file, Then at time of capturing hold  ,I am receiving error mention in 3error.log file. Atlast ,I want to set action trigger and for that I have set hook for hold.available and hold.capture but after doing set up also ,mail is no
<ActionParsnip> truesky: is the bottom if statement in bashrc uncommented?
<SanusCompleo> Woah.
<darshan_> the links are-- 1error file-http://www.woofiles.com/dl-272575-iTt6ZCIw-1error.log 2error file-http://www.woofiles.com/dl-272576-q4Ru51P6-2error.log 3error file-http://www.woofiles.com/dl-272577-OxGOv9ye-3error.log\
<SanusCompleo> smw, it's not allowing me to change the size of C now.
<geoffmcc> SanusCompleo: im a little behind, did u delete your windows mbr?
<darshan_> ne1 plz try to solve it
<truesky> ActionParsnip: I think so. let me check again
<smw> SanusCompleo, ah, I don't play games :-P. I just last week setup Windows XP in a VM because my KVM needed Active X
<Brycen> Anyone know about running the liveCD on the new macbook pro?
<SanusCompleo> I haven't.  Now it's doing strange things, that I don't understand.  :C
<smw> SanusCompleo, I normally shrink the size of C: in windows first
<smw> SanusCompleo, you can also use gparted
<SanusCompleo> I probably should have.
<SanusCompleo> *nods* I know.
<truesky> ActionParsnip: yes it is
<SanusCompleo> I've got a bad history with Gparted
<ActionParsnip> SanusCompleo: urbanterror plays fine here on single core 1.6ghz with nvidia 6150LE 512mb :-)
<geoffmcc> Sanus: i also always part in windows first
<geoffmcc> i dualboot hp laptop + windows no prob
<SanusCompleo> See. I can never manage to get windows partitioners to do anything but screw up my disk!
<ActionParsnip> truesky: if you run:  source ~/.bashrc   is it ok?
<SanusCompleo> Also, getting rid of Unity... What's the -best- way to do it?  Just go to Gnome 3?
<truesky> ActionParsnip: that just made it work
<smw> SanusCompleo, my opinion is xfce. It has come far. It is very close to gnome 2
<SanusCompleo> Close?
<truesky> ActionParsnip: is that a permanent fix?
<SanusCompleo> That sounds...  lacking.
<SanusCompleo> I really liked Gnome 2.x
<smw> SanusCompleo, it isn't lacking
<ActionParsnip> SanusCompleo: if you have unity you have and are already running gnome3 (assuming oneiric)
<smw> SanusCompleo, I suggest experimentation
<smw> SanusCompleo, I tried lubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, gnome-shell, and xubuntu
<smw> SanusCompleo, xfce won.
<SanusCompleo> (It is oneiric, but it says that you can log a session under Gnome... which is apparently different from Unity?  I dislike this launcher business.)
<ActionParsnip> truesky: it just needed running to apply changes. Do new terminals run ok?
<ActionParsnip> SanusCompleo: unity isn't a desktop, its just a shell
<truesky> ActionParsnip: it seems so far
<rm-rf1> SanusCompleo: gnome is unusable in ubuntu 11.10. I migrated to awesome WM
<ActionParsnip> !away > paxtoncamaroafk
<ubottu> paxtoncamaroafk, please see my private message
<SanusCompleo> Unusable?  Really?
<SanusCompleo> Also, what's Awesome WM?
<truesky> ActionParsnip: thanks again. this is definetly goingto be faster now :)
<rm-rf1> SanusCompleo:  http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<smw> SanusCompleo, obviously it is an Awesome Window Manager
<rm-rf1> yes))
<ActionParsnip> SanusCompleo: xfce looks and smells like gnome2. You can get it by installing xfce4
<SanusCompleo> I seeeee
<xruud> how long should installing xubuntu-desktop take given ubuntu minimal and about 835 packages that need installing (1,2Gb)
<SanusCompleo> I'll get all sorts of different things until I get what I want.
<SanusCompleo> I always liked KED
<SanusCompleo> KDE*
<SanusCompleo> It has a really good Mud manager too.  :P
<darshan_> ne1 can ans me plz
<SanusCompleo> What's your question, darshan?
<ActionParsnip> xruud: how fast is your web connection? Are you installing to an SSD? How fast is your cpu?
<darshan_> When I am taking reference of any record and importing that record ,I am receiving error mention in 1error.log file, After that when I am placing hold for my patron I am receiving error mention in 2error.log file, Then at time of capturing hold  ,I am receiving error mention in 3error.log file. Atlast ,I want to set action trigger and for that I have set hook for hold.available and hold.capture but after doing set up also ,mail is no
<darshan_> the links are-- 1error file-http://www.woofiles.com/dl-272575-iTt6ZCIw-1error.log 2error file-http://www.woofiles.com/dl-272576-q4Ru51P6-2error.log 3error file-http://www.woofiles.com/dl-272577-OxGOv9ye-3error.log
<FloodBot1> darshan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SanusCompleo> I have -no- idea what that means, darshan.  :I
<ActionParsnip> xruud: minimal is the daddy :-)
<darshan_> ok
<SanusCompleo> I've got two "free space" partitions now.  D:
<teddie> you onlu get 1 free spech petition
<SanusCompleo> I know
<SanusCompleo> How do I move one to the other?
<blackshirt> move what ?
<smw> SanusCompleo, gparted?
<SanusCompleo> I'm thinking that
<smw> SanusCompleo, I think I used a windows program.
<smw> SanusCompleo, for some reason I am the only one who understands you :-P
<SanusCompleo> :)
<SanusCompleo> I think... I've got it?
<SanusCompleo> Nope!
<xruud> ActionParsnip: It sure is nice and minimal. But I'm not quite ready yet
<tata> how to change "selected items" in lubuntu 10.4
<ActionParsnip> xruud: as long as LAN works then install the desktop with apt-get. Its groovy
<ActionParsnip> Tata: in what context?
<SanusCompleo> Reverting!  :D
<SanusCompleo> Reeeverting!
<tata> cnage color, blue in brown
<ActionParsnip> Tata: so the selection box colour when you select files in mass?
<me-1> hi....suddenly software center won't install apps .....http://paste.debian.net/146464/
<ActionParsnip> Me-1: if you run: sudo apt-get update     is it error free?
<SanusCompleo> It's so rarely error free
<me-1> ActionParsnip,  yes . I can install apps by synpetic and apt-get but not software center
<xruud> ActionParsnip: I'm doing that, but it is a nearly endless list of packages (835). I can't figure out the order, so for now I suppose I must be patient
<tata> files in mass?
<sausagesquatch> dammit the only way to make a iso file is to burn it right
<ActionParsnip> SanusCompleo: not had any issues or errors in precise here
<hilarie> actionparsnip same error I was about to ask about, bad update? or lack of update hehe
<nuno_> Hello good morning/afternoon/evening/night to all
<ActionParsnip> Me-1: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall software-center
<SanusCompleo> What happens if I delete my recovery partition?
<sausagesquatch> is burning a cd the only way to create an iso file
<Stanley00> sausagesquatch: if so, use an emulator will good
<nuno_> SanusCompleo: You cannot recover Ubuntu
<hilarie> sanuscompleo then your transition to ubuntu will be complete, and all remnents of windows will be gone
<sausagesquatch> what
<ActionParsnip> sausagesquatch: the iso must exist to be burned.
<Stanley00> sausagesquatch: or simply extract it use 7zip tool ;)
<nuno_> SanusCompleo: You'll erase your backup of the OS
<ActionParsnip> sausagesquatch: no DON'T extract it
<sausagesquatch> ok let me tell you what im trying to do
<Stanley00> ActionParsnip: why not? I dont get it.
<ActionParsnip> sausagesquatch: are you wanting to use wubi?
<SanusCompleo> I can be a theurge.
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<sausagesquatch> i downloaded ubuntu and want to get it to boot up without making a cd or useing a usb stick
<tata> appearance settings doesnt have colour change
<SanusCompleo> Wubi will work
<nuno_> yellabs-r2 hello there mate :)
<ActionParsnip> Stanley: there is data appart from the files which extracting ignores and makes stuff not work
<yellabs-r2> is it possible to let totem play an video in slow motion, is there a way to control the speed
<yellabs-r2> ?
<SanusCompleo> Someone get sausagesquatch a link to wubi
<sausagesquatch> i used wubi to download
<yellabs-r2> kat is cool :)
<Stanley00> ActionParsnip: well, I didnt know that, thanks for the infos.
<ActionParsnip> sausagesquatch: then install magicdisk or daemontools and you can use wubi from there. Be sure to MD5test the ISO so you know its good
<nuno_> SanusCompleo: I tried to use Wubi but Ubuntu kept freezing and crashing down, but as far i tried it i surrendered myself to it and installed it for good
<hilarie> I just uninstalled software center for the purposes of reinstalling it, pastebin to follow, it was funny
<sausagesquatch> ok
<ActionParsnip> Stanley00: np. All you have to do is open the file with your burner (after Mad5 testing) and burn as slow as possible. Easy
<hilarie> oh, ok, it was the list of programs it has to install, it was like, why are you doing something with oragano while removing software center...
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: you don't
<SanusCompleo> The tension is killing me
<nuno_> sausagesquatch: here you go, link to download Wubi : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<SanusCompleo> I copied my recovery partition right next to the C Drive
<SanusCompleo> Freed up 100 gigs
<SanusCompleo> And going to keep it 4 nice neat partitions with no unusable space.
<SanusCompleo> Help me god.
<me-1> ActionParsnip,  thank you
<sausagesquatch> thanks
<Stanley00> ActionParsnip: I havent use CD or DVD for a long time, just use the USB ;)
<hilarie> ActionParsnip adding and removing software center still isn't letting it open
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: just mark it for reinstallation and it will be reinstalled. No removal necessary :-)
<hilarie> for some reason it was getting grumpy with me with the --reinstall flag on apt-get
<yellabs-r2> ok done it with mplayer ( speed control your movie )
<ActionParsnip> Stanley00: setup a pxe server and you won't even need that :-)
<yellabs-r2> cant do it with totem ( yet )
<hilarie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744978/
<sausagesquatch> is md5 test free how do i do that
<stepnjump> Have any of you yet found a way to get rid of unity in Oneiric Ocelot ?
<somsip> !nounity | stepnjump
<ubottu> stepnjump: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Stanley00> stepnjump: use lubuntu or kubuntu or something... :))
<hilarie> @stepnjump there is no 10.10 UI unless you go back to 11.04, and go into classic mode
<stepnjump> hilarie yes thats what I was afraid. Fortunately I kept my 11.04... I wonder what I will do in 6 months when they phase it out
<hilarie> stepnjump its 18m
<hilarie> So you have closer  a year
<stepnjump> 18m hilarie?
<stepnjump> hilarie try that: apt-get remove package and apt-get clean
<hilarie> remove then clean?
<hilarie> and yes, the life of each release is 18 months, not a year
<stepnjump> That's what I found on the web. source: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-completely-uninstall-a-package-237772/
<stepnjump> oh that's good news... well sorts of! lol hilarie
<hilarie> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<hilarie> :P
<topriddy> Is there any show desktop button on linux?
<psypher246> hello all, anyone gotten kvm virtual machine manager working on ubuntu oneiric 64bit? I keep getting this error (and nothing in google is helping): Error polling connection 'qemu:///system': internal error Cannot find suitable emulator for x86_64
<Stanley00> topriddy: Ctrl + Alt + D ?
<smw> psypher246, what cmd are you running?
<psypher246> smw: it's from the icon added to the oauncher by software center but i thinik it's gksudo virt-manager
<psypher246> smw: i get the same error when runnning from cli
<psypher246> smw: sudo or without
<SanusCompleo> Alright... now let's try installing
<topriddy> am i the only that doesnt like the new Ubuntu gui and would want my gnome back?
<SanusCompleo> No
<SanusCompleo> Unity generally sucks
<smw> psypher246, "I get the same error when running from the cli". So you are running a cmd?
<psypher246> yes virt-manager
<stepnjump> hilarie yes I tried apt-get remove works fine
<smw> psypher246, what is the exact cmd you are running?
<psypher246> just that
<gaelfx> how can I create a vpn connection? I'm using openvpn, and I have the .ovpn file, but it won't let me save the connection? I have a feeling it might be an auth issue
<stepnjump> does anyone know what apt-get clean does?
<smw> psypher246, truthfully, you are not giving me much to work with. Don't think I can help :-\. Any reason you are not using virtualbox?
<tonyyarusso> smw:  He means that when launching the GUI app (virt-manager) from a terminal, the error is spit out on the parent terminal.
<tonyyarusso> stepnjump: It deletes the .deb packages you've downloaded that are stored in /var/cache/apt/
<psypher246> smw: sorrty i though I am answering your exact question, i open trerminla and type virt-manare and press eneter en that error co9mes up when the app laucnhes
<topriddy> am i the only that doesnt like the new Ubuntu gui and would want my gnome back? How can i install gnome?
<tonyyarusso> !nounity | topriddy
<ubottu> topriddy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<stepnjump> OIC tnx tonyyarusso
<Tidals> GNOME is meh use XFCE like a real linux user
<psypher246> smw: yes what tonyyarusso said
<smw> topriddy, not only ubuntu changed. Gnome did too
<smw> topriddy, you are not going to find anything like what you had with gnome 2 unless you move to xfce
<topriddy> smw: oh, now i get.
<psypher246> smw: just noticed qemu-kvm wasn't installed with virt-manager, trying quick
<Tidals> GNOME3 is great i dont get people that hate on it.
<Tidals> Unity sucks balls though
<topriddy> smw: i like the easy way i can get back to desktop as in windows and mac os x.
<psypher246> Tidals: I love unity, but thats just my opinion
<Tidals> your opinion sucks then
<psypher246> wow
<Vojceto> Vojceto
<Stanley00> I prefer unity to gnome3 too topriddy
<soviet-> im trying to share wireless internet to a audio/video receiver with internet capabilities via crossover cable, but am having issues with anything internet related on it except the recievers site comes up if i visit the ip i assigned
<topriddy> i dont seem to understand the Shell part? gnome-shell vs unity-shell. is this the terminal you talk about?
<Vojceto> Heyy
<psypher246> Tidals: no need to be an as
<smw> topriddy, it is the panels
<Tidals> an as
<psypher246> an ass
<Tidals> i'll try not to be an as
<ucenik33> ee
<ucenik33> ee
<smw> topriddy, it is "shell" because they are not just panels...
<Vojceto> vojooo
<ucenik33> tuka le si
<ucenik33> ee
<ucenik33> ebete se
<ucenik33> be
<Vojceto> ok
<FloodBot1> ucenik33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik04> ooooooooo                                                  ooo
<ucenik33> koj e tam
<Vojceto> ega ve e*a
<ucenik33> a
<ucenik04> otkriii razliiikiteee
<soviet-> anyone?
<ucenik04> skriti obekti
<Vojceto> xaxaxax
<ucenik04> martine
<Stanley00> ucenik04, Vojceto stop that, PLEASE
<ucenik04> fuck you
<Vojceto> xaxaxa
<ucenik33> e fuck you
<topriddy> smw: any other way i can reach the desktop by minimizing all windows other than Ctrl  + Alt + D.
<smw> topriddy, I don't know unity
<Stanley00> topriddy: use some compiz trigger,
<nuno_> ucenick33: i think for that you need togo to redtube.... get out of the closet man...
<Stanley00> topriddy: as I did, when I move my mouse to top right corner, I see the desktop =))
<tonyyarusso> nuno_: They're gone.  Keep it clean.
<topriddy> Stanley00: thats the way i see do it on OS X too. How do i make a compose trigger?
<Tidals> loll comparing ubuntu with OS X
<Stanley00> topriddy: just a min, I looking for it :d
<nuno_> tonyyarusso: thanks i was just trying to keep the guy in his place ;)
<topriddy> Stanley00: also would like an easy way to pop up and tile all opend windows.
<nimesh> how to determine my systems default editor in Ubuntu 11.10
<sausagesquatch> fuck you cock suckers i dont want to pay you stupid assholes fuck off and let me do my own thing on here dammit
<rm-rf1> ll /etc/alternatives/editor
<sausagesquatch> fuck
<Stanley00> topriddy: haha, now I cant find it in compiz config :-ss
<sausagesquatch> i wish you would gety shot in the face
<Tidals> sausagesquatch› that is a lot of aggression you got there. ever thought about playing lacrosse?
<nuno_> Tidals: i think boxinx would be good on this guy roflmao
<Stanley00> topriddy: aha, I use ubuntu-tweak to set that option :D
<nuno_> Tidals: i think boxing would be good on this guy roflmao
<Tidals> nah
<Tidals> boxing is not a real sport
<Tidals> lacrosse on the other hand!
<gaelfx> I can't save my vpn connection, and I suspect that it's an auth issue, is there a way to open network manager using sudo?
<truesky> goodnite everyone. thanks again for all the help. Got my server configured :D
<nuno_> Tidals: ahahah some punches on this guy and believe me his stress would all come out ahah
<nuno_> truesky: Good night mate
<Tidals> you never played or saw lacrosse have you
<conntrack> It is morning here. A full day a head
<nuno_> Tidals: maybe by a different name? :O
<nbros652> anyone here know if there's a way to impose limits on the size of files that can be uploaded via smb protocols?
<rm-rf1> gaelfx: try wicd instead of default nm
<stepnjump> linux boxing is tidals
<OldOneEye> wats a ez to use web server to install?
<nuno_> ashahaha
<Tidals> nuno_› imagine hockey but with butterfly nets
<Tidals> that is lacrosse
<gaelfx> rm-rf1: nevermind, it seems to want a CA certificate that I don't have
<Tidals> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lacrosse
<geoffmcc> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tidals> stepnjump› do you want to cuddle?
<stepnjump> my gf told me no :)
<topriddy> Stanley00: so default ubuntu now stopped giving me those options. (N)
<Tidals> tell your gf that she is mean stepnjump
<tonyyarusso> OldOneEye: What's wrong with Apache?
<Tidals> OldOneEye› cherokee is ez
<stepnjump> ok
<nuno_> Tidals: oh i see, that's Canadian sport??
<glitchd_> anybody use teamspeak by chance?
 * conntrack growns
<Stanley00> topriddy: I dont know either, maybe
<Tidals> nuno_› it says native american sports on the wikipedia page i linked...
<glitchd_> anybody use teamspeak by chance?
<nuno_> Tidals: here in Portugal we don't have that sport, only regular hockey, in skates...sorry i missed your link
<tonyyarusso> Could you take the sports talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<reisio> glitchd_: ?
<Tidals> in skates
<Tidals> not even field hockey?
<conntrack> I guess I need more channels open
<nuno_> tonyyarusso: sorry :S
<glitchd_> reisio, im just trying to see if i set my server up correctly, and i cant seem to get any help in any other room.
<Stanley00> !offtopic | Tidals
<ubottu> Tidals: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glitchd_> reisio, all i would need is someone to see if they could login to it. nothing more, nothing less.
<Tidals> !offtopic | Stanley00
<ubottu> Stanley00: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tidals> see how you like being highlighted for no reason
<Stanley00> Tidals: no reason? I dont think so...
<hilarie> !poo-poo head | Tidals
<Tidals> Stanley00› ok
<Jordan_U> Tidals: You weren't highlighted for no reason, you were hightlighted because you're continuing to make offtopic remarks in a support-only channel.
<Tidals> jordan› thanks for the off-topic remarks
<nuno_> sorry guys i didn't know there was an off-topic channel, sorry for my noobness :S
<Tidals> Jordan_U even
<OldOneEye> wats a ez to use web server to install?
<hilarie> oldoneeye apache2
<Tidals> OldOneEye› cherokee
<glitchd_> reisio, so how bout it then?
<MrS1lentcz> good morning :)
<nbros652> anyone here know if there's a way to impose limits on the size of files that can be uploaded via smb protocols?
<reisio> glitchd_: don't have it
<glitchd_> reisio, and your not willing to grab it real quick?
<Guest43007> 11
<reisio> don't have a mic handy, either
<glitchd_> reisio, ok then
<MrS1lentcz> i have a problem for a few days... on start pc i have blinking black screen, grub menu instead.
<stepnjump> ok good night
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | MrS1lentcz
<MrS1lentcz> i try set grub option "nouveau.blacklist=1" but not sucessfully - i dont know where i have to set it
<ubottu> MrS1lentcz: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<glitchd_> reisio, i just need to see if anyone can login to the server, dont need u to speak on it.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: ok, i will paste boot_info result, just a minute :)
<rm-rf1> good day. Bye
<topriddy> *sigh*
<topriddy> shouldnt be a way to easily see opened apps?
<glitchd_> anybody in here  use teamspeak by chance?
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: oh, "=> No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.  => Syslinux MBR (4.04 and higher) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb."
<brianpWins> How do you view folder permissions. or who owns a particular folder via the CL?
<llutz> brianpWins: ls -ld folder
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: can i try install grub by "grub-install --root-directory="/mountedOS/boot" /dev/sda ?
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: If you're using the "--root-directory=" option then you need to point to the root directory, if you're using the "--boot-directory=" option then you need to point to the boot directory.
<brianpWins> thanks llutz !
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: here is full log http://pastebin.com/EnRwp35N
<geoffmcc> MrS1lentcz: if you have access to ubuntu cd you can fix grub using Boot-Repair
<MrS1lentcz> geoffmcc: i am on live kubuntu cd now
<glitchd_> anybody in here  use teamspeak by chance?
<OldOneEye> wats a ez to use web server to install?
<somsip> OldOneEye: Apache2
<hilarie> OldOneEye sudo apt-get install apache2
<OldOneEye> kk
<OldOneEye> thanx
<OldOneEye> where is html files goto
<somsip> OldOneEye: /var/www
<OldOneEye> k
<OldOneEye> wats var mean
<somsip> OldOneEye: it;s a directory
<llutz> !fhs|OldOneEye:
<ubottu> OldOneEye:: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<OldOneEye> i know but does it stand for something
<somsip> OldOneEye: probably
<geoffmcc> MrS1lentcz: sorry walked away for a min.. help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair if you still need it
<OldOneEye> kk
<glitchd_> anybody in here have teamspeak by chance?
<somsip> glitchd_: IRC - We also have a dedicated #TeamSpeak community IRC channel on uk.
<llutz> glitchd_: just ask your real question and wait if someones answers.
<somsip> glitchd_: from their website. Not difficult
<glitchd_> llutz, im just trying to see if i set my server up right, and if people can log onto it or not.
<glitchd_> llutz, do u have teamspeak?
<llutz> glitchd_: no
<glitchd_> llutz, right then.
<geoffmcc> glitchd_: kinda off topic anyways
<glitchd_> geoffmcc, well i couldnt fine a teamspeak room to be honest.
<somsip> glitchd_: We also have a dedicated #TeamSpeak community IRC channel on uk.quakenet.org
<somsip> glitchd_: from their website
<glitchd_> geoffmcc, and im not asking any trouble shooting info
<glitchd_> somsip, so how would i join uk.quakenet.org?
<somsip> glitchd_: depends what irc client you are using
<glitchd_> somsip, is xchat an irc client?
<FlyOnTheWall> yes
<glitchd_> somsip, then i would be using xchat
<somsip> glitchd_: then you should be looking at the xchat help file
<FlyOnTheWall> glitchd_,  http://xchat.org/docs/start/
<Caleb> ikonia are you around?
<Caleb> pm me if so afk for a bit
<tr3nton> !davfs2
<MrS1lentcz> geoffmcc: Jordan_U "root@ubuntu:~# grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklist
<tr3nton> !webdav
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: For GPT labels you need to create a BIOS boot partition. If you use automatic partitioning in the Ubuntu installer one is created automatically. What guide were you following?
<Guest99116> is there a command i can use to delete all subfolder smaller than 50MB?
<geoffmcc> MrS1lentcz: did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair?
<Jordan_U> geoffmcc: MrS1lentcz: Boot repair won't create a BIOS boot partition, which is required for a reliable grub install with a GPT label.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: i am used automatically installation of kubuntu on entire disk...
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: before i created new partition msdos table (there where some problems with efi) and i dont understad, what it doesnt work still...
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: how can i create a BIOS boot partition, please?
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: BIOS boot partition... is it MBR?
<proxx> Hello ,    I nmap myself regularely and this time a port popped up that wasnt there before, "port 902 iss-realsecure" now how do i trail this back to a service ???
<reisio> Guest99116: man find, /size
<Guest99116> reisio it thinks all folders are size 0
<joshmc> I have a problem with ecryptfs and fcron, attempting to edit the f-crontab results in the encrypted home unmounting. Only other occurance I've found so far on the internet is http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php%3Fid%3D447168&ei=SRXKTt2pCeKXiAKTn7X3Dw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CDwQ7gEwAw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dfcrontab%2Becryptfs-mount-private%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1280%26bih%
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: Use GParted to create a new 1 MiB partition then select this new partition and go to Partition > Manage Flags. Check the "bios_grub" flag. Make sure you select the new partition when you do this, as whatever partition has this flag will be overwritten by grub-install.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: ok
<proxx> hello, I scanned myself and found an open port, now how do i trail this back to the service ?
<llutz> proxx: sudo lsof -i :portnumber
<Stanley00> proxx: lsof | grep "port"
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: so, does it need on a disk begin or not?
<proxx> Well thank you :)
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: It can be anywhere.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: ok
<proxx> lol oke, and what if it doesnt show
<joshmc> proxx, is the port listed in /etc/protocols ? you could grep that too
<llutz> proxx: sudo netstat -tulpen |grep portnumber
<tab1293> how can i see where package files are installed?
<tab1293> do you use apt-cache
<llutz> joshmc: /etc/services you mean
<szal> tab1293: why would that be of interest to you?
<llutz> tab1293: dpkg -L packagename
<proxx> joshmc nope isnt listed there (services nor protocols)
<joshmc> llutz, indeed
<tab1293> because i installed a programming library and i need to know its location
<teach> hi
<nimesh> is there any way to achieve Mac's Expose like functionality in Ubuntu 11.10
<nimesh> ?
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: how have i choose a filesystem?
<teach> since my upgrade to oneiric i'm still getting this bug when trying to update kernel image
<proxx> llutz: thank you i found it, its vmware :)
<teach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blcr/+bug/804943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 804943 in blcr (Ubuntu) "blcr kernel module failed to build with kernel 3.0 : configure: error: --with-linux argument '3.0-x' is neither a kernel version string nor a full path" [High,Triaged]
<izzy_> hey, can anyone give me a link to tutorials on tweaking fluxbox on buntu?
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: "unformatted".
<teach> does the blcr-dkms package get fixed in upstream?
<joshmc> nimesh, first blush on google says brightside, I think I tried that awhile ago and I dont remember if it worked well.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: i can manage flags if it isnt formatted
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: Yes. This "flag" is stored in the partition table.
<teach> i'm currently stuck with a 2.6.38 kernel since the blcr can't be build with 3.0 kernels
<nimesh> joshmc: okies. thanks for the info. i think i should leave it for now
<izzy_> anyone know a good place to study hacking?
<vibhav> !ot | izzy_
<ubottu> izzy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nimesh> izzy_: what kinda hacks ?
<izzy_> hacks for fluxbox =)
<nimesh> don't have no idea
<nimesh> yeah heard of it
<joshmc> anyone have a guess why ( fcrontab + ecryptfs'd home = umount'd home ) ?
<geoffmcc>  /clear
<izzy_> was juz asking how to tweak fluxbox in buntu !Mr. ubotu!
<joshmc> izzy_, ubotu is just a bot
<izzy_> oh, how embarrasing
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: so i resized swap partition and there are my partitions now: http://imageshack.us/f/818/snapshot1tc.png/
<izzy_> im new to this thing. peace
<proxx> izzy_ > am i an idiot or is this well documented even on the fluxbox website itself ?
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: is it ok? (other partitions maked auto installed)
<MrS1lentcz> *insteller
<MrS1lentcz> *installer :))
<proxx> haha
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: Yes, that looks fine.
<joshmc> izzy_, hacking is a very general term, and as you were 'told' it might not be appropriate for this channel, however see if fluxbox has a dedicated channel where they can better help you.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: so i go to try grub-install, ok ?
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: Yes.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: success... "root@ubuntu:~# grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda Installation finished. No error reported. "
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: Great. Once you're booted into your Ubuntu installation run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc".
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: i try run boot_inifo script again...
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: No need.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: ubuntu installation? do you mean "to mounted linux os partition" ?
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: Installing grub-pc will ensure that on upgrades grub-pc's grub-install gets run (updating the BIOS based bootloader, grub-pc rather than the efi based grub-efi which you probably have in your installed Ubuntu system currently).
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: I mean that you should reboot into your installed system rather than the LiveCD/USB that you're currently booted from.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: do you mean installed system will be run?
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: It should, yes.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: after so many days of repairing? :)
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: i have hidden a bootle of irish whiskey for this moment... do you mean, would i go to for? :)))
<MrS1lentcz> *a hidden bottle
<proxx> ive got a startup scrite running (init.d) if I edit this , would the "new" version run at next startup ?
<proxx> *script*
<OerHeks> proxx sound like it would, yes.
<proxx> oke lets hope so :)
<searching> I need a program to edit photo not gimp
<Stanley00> searching: why not gimp?
<vibhav> searching: Kry Krita
<vibhav> Cry*
<vibhav> Try*
<proxx> lol
<searching> something small
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: my bottle is closed still - my screen are still blinking after notebook start...
<vibhav> searching: mtPaint graphic editor
<searching> not working
<searching> shutter same
<searching> :))
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: Did you make sure that you were booting from sda and not sdb?
<deej1976> searching: pinta
<vibhav> searching: The only option I have left is probably GNU Paint
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: yeah
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: If possible, remove sdb when booting.
<gdane> hello
<searching> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: If that doesn't help then please pastebin the new boot info script output, but I need to leave now.
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: i did
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: i am booting only from hdd, usb-flash disc with kubuntu is disconnected
<brianpWins> I added myself to the sudoers list but it still asks me for a password every time I try and do something. Do I need to re-source something?
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/xaEjSjtN
<proxx> brianpWins thats normal
<proxx> brianpWins; when you run something, with elevated privs, you need authentication, there are other ways though
<gdane> brianpWins u can desable it, but its not secure way to use linux
<gdane> in any way u can work under root
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: That looks fine. I don't know what's wrong. Try asking in #grub (and re-ask every few hours, being patient. It's a low traffic channel but with support directly from grub developers it can be invaluable help).
<proxx> or sudo for a whole session
<gdane> but i am not sure if everything will work well under root account
<proxx> brianpWins: what are you trying to do ?
<brianpWins> hmmm. Okay I guess I'd expect that. but for whatever reason I don't actually seem to have the privileges. Like even if i authenticate i get write permission errors
<danag_> Hi. I have installed video drivers from ATI, fglrx 8.911. I have problem with suspend. Everything is working alright except brightness is set to lowest value after waking up computer from suspend and I can't level it up. Anyone know how to fix this, please?
<danag_> it causes randomly, not every suspend causes that
<deej1976> brianpWins: Are you trying to write files under /var/www, by chance?
<brianpWins> proxx: I have a user i'm using to ssh and run ruby/bundler commands. That user doesn't seem to have write access to ruby related things despite being a sudoer. So I can't run command like bundle install. But these things work fine as root
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: there's more people than in our czech ubuntu channel :)) thanks :)
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: You're welcome :)
<proxx> brianpWins: did you add the user to the required groups ?
<brianpWins> proxx: i don't think. I just added my_user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<llutz> brianpWins: sudo adduser username admin                 don't edit sudoers directly
<deej1976> llutz: addgroup ?
<brianpWins> llutz: so if the user already exists will that cmd still work
<brianpWins> add group sounds nicer =)
<geirha> brianpWins: See adduser --help
<llutz> brianpWins: sure
<llutz> deej1976: adduser addgroup do both
<llutz> ls -l $(which addgroup)
<llutz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Jun 13 21:36 /usr/sbin/addgroup -> adduser
<llutz> deej1976: ^^
<brianpWins> thanks everyone. I'm going to give that a go right now
<deej1976> llutz: Ah ha, cool, learn something new everyday
<stimpie> my 'time applet' shows a few calendar entries, where do these come from? and how do I change the calendar used?
<joshmc> stimpie, do you use evolution, or have it set up to use a calendar? I think that, by default, the calendar entries there gets added to the applet.
<stimpie> I have used evolution but removed it.
<joshmc> stimpie, did you remove evolution related packages, such as evolution-common or evolution-data if they exist?
<joshmc> stimpie, also, did you apt-get remove or purge
<stimpie> not sure probably just a remove
<brianpWins> hmmmm. I did addgroup user admin and it said it worked. but when I login as that user gem uninstall still give me write permission errors
<brianpWins> You don't have write permissions into the /usr/local/rbenv/versions/1.9.2-p290/bin directory.
<llutz> brianpWins: that just adds the user to the sudo-user group. he still needs sudo to work with elevated privs
<joshmc> stimpie, as an example, I have evolution-common installed, dispite not using evolution myself. It might be included in a metapackage, such as ubuntu-desktop, so keep that in mind.
<deej1976> brianpWins: Did you prefix your command with sudo?
<joshmc> brianpWins, is this an rvm setup?
<brianpWins> deej1976: I didn't. but when I do. it tells me sudo: gem: command not found
<brianpWins> joshmc: not rvm. rbenv
<OldOneEye> does this work
<OldOneEye> 	fecal-matters.mooo.com
<stimpie> joshmc, evolution-common is indeed still installed. I guess its easier to just keep evolution installed.
<joshmc> stimpie, maybe, maybe not, depends on what you need. if it requires too much software to be uninstalled that you'd rather keep, you have your answer.
<OldOneEye> does this work	http://fecal-matters.mooo.com
<szal> OldOneEye: no advertising please, sure not for obscure websites w/ questionable content
<OldOneEye> im testing apache
<OldOneEye> i got free dns
<OldOneEye> testing
<joshmc> brianpWins, I'm not familiar with it. I know that with rvm there was a specific way you had to invoke gem, rvmsudo, if you installed it system-wide (i.e. /usr/local ), and the initial documentation of rbenv rings very similar to rvm (to my ears)
<llutz> szal: not here, its offtopic
<llutz> OldOneEye: ^^ sry zal
<brianpWins> joshmc: yeah rbenv and rvm are solving the same issues so I'll look into that a bit more. Although with root. i can bundle install with success
<brianpWins> errrr
<brianpWins> not bundle install
<brianpWins> gem install
<joshmc> brianpWins: gem install with root? and `which gem` turns up a version-specific gem ?
<brianpWins> joshmc: which gem gives me /usr/local/rbenv/shims/gem and when logged in with root gem install works fine
<joshmc> brianpWins: are there ruby/gem binaries in version/<vers>/bin ?? even symlinks or something (again, going off of rvm-based knowledge)
<hilarie> on my seedbox with 3 days uptime, my ratio on ubuntu desktop 11.10 is .02 is it http seeded or something?
<brianpWins> joshmc: i believe so. the shim should point towards: /usr/local/rbenv/versions/1.9.2-p290/bin
<szal> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<brianpWins> joshmc: could it be because I installed rbenv while logged in as root ? and all the directories for rbenv are assigned to root or something?
<brianpWins> More concerning almost is the gem install raises permission errors but sudo gem install raises command not found
<joshmc> brianpWins, I had suspected that you had a good reason to install it as root, but if the only reason was because that's how you would normally install software, then probably thats the problem :)
<Guest1517> hi anyone know how to reset compiz back to default on ubuntu 11.10
<brianpWins> joshmc: ahhhh is there a nicer fix for that other then blowing out the directory and re-installing with a normal user?
<joshmc> brianpWins, probably not
<brianpWins> joshmc: okay. blow out the dir it is
<joshmc> brianpWins, but see if there's an uninstall function first
<brianpWins> I'll get to that. thanks for the help! I'll post back in a bit see if it worked.
<brianpWins> joshmc: should I also be concerned about everything else i've installed? nginx many libs with aptitude
<joshmc> brianpWins, if you installed nginx with support for passenger you'll have to reconfigure it, but nginx is pretty easy to build/rebuild iirc
<root__> today i booted into Window and did a CHKDSK and after a reboot i found out that all my ext4 partitions had vanished!!!
<root__> HELP!
<brianpWins> hmmmm. maybe I'll just bow out the whole vps and start over. Live and learn i guess =)
<joshmc> brianpWins, mixing aptitude installed rubies and gem installed rubies, especially in a versioned ruby system is a bad idea
<p00r_r00t> today i booted into Windows and did a CHKDSK and after a reboot i found out that all my ext4 partitions had vanished!!!
<p00r_r00t> HELP!
<brianpWins> joshmc: oh totally. I didn't install ruby via anything but rbenv. just other compiler libs and mysql etc
<p00r_r00t> how do i take a FORENSIC BACKUP of my drive?
<joshmc> brianpWins, should be smooth(-er) sailings then
<vibhav> p00r_r00t: Define 'vanish'
<joshmc> (vibhav, "I can't see them in windows!! D: " )
<p00r_r00t> joshmc, no! || vibhav it show up as FREE SPACE in gparted
<proxx> sorry did anyone reply ?  I trashed my own connection :P
<theadmin> p00r_r00t: Try using testdisk to recover your old partition table
<p00r_r00t> i tried using 'parted' but no luck
<p00r_r00t> theadmin, i'm very new to data recovery and i have quite a lot of important data which i can't afford to loose... || How do i take a forensic backup of my drive without corrupting it more
<theadmin> p00r_r00t: I have no idea.
<proxx> p00r_r00t: there are a lot of tools dedicated to that kind of use, >> google
<proxx> p00r_r00t: even whole distros
<sskniranjan> how to create a desktop icon for an application in ubuntu
<p00r_r00t> proxx, i need someone to guide me :|
<mmv> p00r_r00t: we can tell you how to make a backup copy of the drive, that's easy enough with dd,
<p00r_r00t> btw i'm currently on BackTrack5
<mmv> p00r_r00t: i'd strongly suggest getting someone involved who has a clue
<AfterGlow> does anyone know the correct way to load an additional network driver for the installer by placing it in the initrd? I tried loading it in debian-installer-startup.d/ but as much as the script runs the driver is not loaded
<RaTTuS|BIG> p00r_r00t  dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc bs=64k conv=noerror,sync - have 2 hard disks of equal or the 2nd larger
<p00r_r00t> RaTTuS|BIG, the second is smaller :(
<RaTTuS|BIG> p00r_r00t go out and buy a new one
<p00r_r00t> is it possible to take a backup of  only a part of the disk?
<RaTTuS|BIG> yes using dd
<mmv> best to backup the entire disk, incase you screw up
<mckoan> hi, I need to use Intrepid 8.10, but I'm unable to find a repository, is it still available somwhere?
<proxx> lol and dd is the command of dead, be carefull
<theadmin> mckoan: No it isn't
<p00r_r00t> damn, i can't afford a new disk :X
<theadmin> mckoan: It's EOL... Well, you can find it on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com but
<p00r_r00t> i've lost only approx 80 GB of data
<RaTTuS|BIG> p00r_r00t well - proceed with caution
<p00r_r00t> and my HDD is 500GB
<sskniranjan> please help me. how to create the desktop link or icon for any app. in ubuntu
<proxx> p00r_r00t: i probably missed the explaining part, but you are unable to mount the drive what so ever ?
<mckoan> theadmin: thx, I simply need to install some missing packages, do you sugegst to do it from the CD?
<mmv> p00r_r00t: if you can't afford a new disk your data isn't worth much at all then ;)
<theadmin> mckoan: The proper repo URL for Intrepid would be "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com intrepid main" and such ones
<p00r_r00t> proxx, http://paste.debian.net/146476/
<mckoan> theadmin: aha! understand now, I'll try that
<Sanus> Hi.
<p00r_r00t> proxx, i've lost sda8 sda9 and sda10
<p00r_r00t> all ext4... sda8:data sda9:Debian sda10:Fedora
<Sanus> Holycrap
<p00r_r00t> and all this happened just 24 hrs before my exams :(
<Sanus> Losing sda's.  D:
<Sanus> Scary
<KamZou> Hello, i have a DHCP DDNS problem : I would like my clients to have a lease greater than 78h, but my DHCP server try to update my DNS exactly 24h after the client get the lease. Do you know why the DHCP is trying to make a DNS update and how to increase / remove this ?
<albech> hi guys.. just received this cctv harddisk and have to review the files on it.. they are dvr-files. any recommendations on a dvr viewer?
<Gentoo64> albech: no idea if a standard player like mplayer would play them
<Gentoo64> or google linux dvr
<RaTTuS|BIG> dvr file are usually propitory -0 see the people they came from
<brianpWins> on my local system I use homebrew for managing all my packages. on the server i'm setting up should I stick to apt-get OR aptitude as opposed to using both ?
<Gentoo64> brianpWins: you might as well just keep it simple and use apt-get no?
<brianpWins> Gentoo64: that's not a bad idea at all
<garden92> is there a way to change the ubuntu start page search from google to a different search engine?
<garden92> in Firefox
<proxx> garden92 >> preferences
<sskniranjan> is there any way to have different desktop background for different workspaces
<liam_> Can anyone help me with an FTP question?
<lan3y> garden92, try just changing the homepage to what you want, its under preferences > general > homepage
<proxx> sskniranjan >> lol not really , are u using  unity ?
<Gentoo64> sskniranjan: i think it is possible with some des not sure about gnome
<lan3y> liam_ don't ask to ask just shout it out
<liam_> ok
<garden92> ok. thanks
<p00r_r00t> :(
<proxx> p00r_r00t: sorry dude, i mean i cant shout anything that i can assure :)
<liam_> I am using FileZilla on a normal FTP connection to another computer, is there any way to create a connection that would allow for both machines to be able to see each other's content? As far as I know normal FTP connections only allow this kind of control on the client machine
<sskniranjan> ya i anm using ubuntu 11.10
<p00r_r00t> any other channel i could get any help?
<proxx> sskniranjan: youll have to use a 3rd party tool to do something like that , by default it cant ..
<aussie_matt> hi guys, im hoping someone can help me :) I made a bootable usb that works on my desktop, but on my net book (aspire one) it brings up the first line which says syslinux or similar, and it stalls. any ideas?
<sskniranjan> can u name any third party tool :proxx
<proxx> p00r_r00t: check out distro watch , there are some real good rescue distros out there, prpbly with a dedicated manual
<brianpWins> hmmm sudo echo "rossi" > /etc/hostname returns Permission denied  even though everything else i've sudo'd has worked
<p00r_r00t> proxx, thanx
<proxx> sskniranjan: 11.10 .. no sorry dont know any
<jazzzzz> hello
<proxx> brianpWins: and as root ?
<sskniranjan> its ok proxx. thanx any way
<jazzzzz> i try to compil alsa but it's not working well
<liam_> again: Are FTP connections just one way? Is there a way to create a 2-way, or n-way connection?
<jazzzzz> can somebody help me?
<sskniranjan> proxx.  how to create the desktop icon for any app?
<Gentoo64> jazzzzz: alsa should already be installed..
<phlak_user> jazzzzz: ask away
<jazzzzz> ok
<brianpWins> proxx: sudo -u root echo "rossi" > /etc/hostname still gives permission denied
<szal> jazzzzz: why _compile_ ALSA in the 1st place?
<jazzzzz> alsa  is already instaled you're right
<jazzzzz> but i need to compil it
<Gentoo64> jazzzzz: what are you trying to achieve?
<jazzzzz> because mysoundcarde is special
<jazzzzz> it's a emu 1616m
<phlak_user> brianpWins: that is not correct use the hostname command
<vibhav> p00r_r00t: /msg ubottu test
<jazzzzz> and it was not working
<vibhav> oops
<phlak_user> !hostname | brianpWins
<ubottu> brianpWins: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Gentoo64> jazzzzz: i doubt compiling alsa wil help. i could be wrng. its probably a kernel drive you need
<jazzzzz> so I read that i must compil
<jazzzzz> what is a kernel drive?
<Gentoo64> driver*
<Gentoo64> i dont know what that sound card is though
<jazzzzz> a kernel driver?
<jazzzzz> never read abaout that
<brianpWins> phlak_user: thanks!
<proxx> sskniranjan: lol i dont know, i bailed out unity after 4 days :P
<jazzzzz> a kernel modul?
<Gentoo64> jazzzzz: do you get any soind at all?
<jazzzzz> not with the new sound card
<snosk8r> #xdcc
<jazzzzz> i use to have some sound before, with the laptop sound card
<jazzzzz> but now i compiled, and alsa is not installed anymore, so no sound at all
<Gentoo64> jazzzzz: try lspci -vv in terminal see if it shows a kernel driver in use for your sound card
<jazzzzz> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<jazzzzz> the sound card is shown
<Gentoo64> at the bottom does it not say kernel driver in use:
<jazzzzz> but it's not a audigy2, it's a emu1616m
<jazzzzz> but this is normal, they say
<Gentoo64> i dont know what it is
<Gentoo64> yeah its probbaly normal
<jazzzzz> !!ALSA Version
<jazzzzz> !!------------
<jazzzzz> Driver version:
<jazzzzz> Library version:    1.0.24.1
<FloodBot1> jazzzzz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazzzzz> Utilities version:  1.0.24.2
<brianpWins> So even with sudo a regular user doesn't have permission to edit things in /etc/ ?
<Gentoo64> hmm i got to go
<Gentoo64> ill google it when i ocme back
<brianpWins> regular user = user in admin group
<phlak_user> brianpWins: he does
<phlak_user> brianpWins: but that command you were using was not right
<brianpWins> phlak_user: yeah, I'm onto a new one: sudo echo '# rbenv setup' > /etc/profile.d/rbenv.sh - Permission denied
<jazzzzz> nobody can help for alsa compilation problem?
<szal> jazzzzz: tried #alsa yet?
<jazzzzz> #alsa
<jazzzzz> heu where #alsa?
<blackshirt> jazzzz: what exactly your problem ?
<phlak_user> brianpWins: that redirect isnt covered by sudo
<jazzzzz> i compil alsa, but after compilation, no alsa drivers found
<jazzzzz> no alsamixer too
<jazzzzz> the compilation don't work
<jazzzzz> I don't know why
<phlak_user> brianpWins: the right way to do it is either get into a root shell by typing sudo -i and then echo '# rbenv setup' > /etc/profile.d/rbenv.s
<jazzzzz> I can send the result of the shell
<brianpWins> phlak_user: cool i'll give that a go
<Salamandre> Hi
<Sanus> Hey, is it Unity that keeps me from using -any- options on anything at all, or it is just that half of the programs have been seriously dumbed down.
<phlak_user> brianpWins: just edit the file directly with sudo vi /etc/profile.d/rbenv.sh and add that line (this assumes you know vi)
<Salamandre> I'm in the english chan for ubuntu ?
<Sanus> For example, I can't find any display options on empathy whatsoever.
<phlak_user> Salamandre: yes
<almoxarife> jazzzzz: you compiled alsa to achive what? what is it suppose to do once compiled?
<Salamandre> okay. Thanks. I'll try to join the french chan ;)
<phlak_user> Sanus: the options for empathy will appear on the panel
<phlak_user> !fr| Salamandre
<ubottu> Salamandre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sanus> I feel like an idiot
<Sanus> Found the preferences
<Salamandre> Thanks a lot ! ubottu
<brianpWins> phlak_user: sudo -i is so handy. I never knew about it
<phlak_user> brianpWins: cool; type ctl+d to exit the root shell when you're finished
<brianpWins> hmmm I'm still finding a lot of commands run fine under root. but sudo command still seems to throw errors for my user even though he's in the admin group
<luist> hey guys… what should i mount to be able to update the loading logo that i changed? http://pastie.org/2884835
<MrS1lentcz> isnt here some grub2/efi specialist? :)))
<reinhold> Hi all, can anyone tell me how to compile kernel modules from staging? I know how to compile external modules with module-assistent, but I haven't found a way yet to build a module from staging (in particular the usbip.ko module)
<jazzzzz> <almoxarife> once compiled my sound card emu1616m is supposed to be recognised by the system
 * _G looking free irc shell
<Bone_Lee> test irc chat...
<theadmin> _G: Try Anapnea, they're the best shell provider I found. Also, this is offtopic.
<Bone_Lee> 有中国朋友吗？
<TehDGM> !cn Bone_Lee
<MrS1lentcz> i need some grub specialist :))
<TehDGM> gah whats the command for that
<TehDGM> xD
<theadmin> TehDGM: !factoid | username
<Bone_Lee> OK
<theadmin> !zh | Bone_Lee
<ubottu> Bone_Lee: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TehDGM> aah
<blackshirt> !tell MrS1lentcz grub2
<ubottu> blackshirt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TehDGM> ubottu are you a human?
<ubottu> TehDGM: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bone_Lee> thank you ubottu
<TehDGM> doh
<theadmin> TehDGM: She is just a bot
<TehDGM> failed the turing test
<MrS1lentcz> blackshirt: i have right configurated and installed grub - http://pastebin.com/xaEjSjtN - system not booing, but restarting repeatly :)
<TimothyA> ubuntu 11.04; when starting up, all I get is a black screen and my mouse. I don't get to see the gnome interface or unity; anyone knows how to fix this?
<Boreeas> I am trying to edit the etc/apt/sourceslist to add the virtualbox host. But even though I've set +w on the file, I still get an error when saving the file
<Boreeas> "Error opening file '/etc/apt/sources.list': Permission denied"
<MrS1lentcz> TimothyA: i mean, i have tha same problem... (for a few days) :)))
<theadmin> Boreeas: You need root permissions...
<Boreeas> How do I fix this?
<theadmin> MrS1lentcz: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<theadmin> Oops
<Boreeas> theadmin: sudo chmod +w won'T do?
<theadmin> Boreeas: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<theadmin> Boreeas: No, you'd want "sudo chmod a+w", but that's rather dangerous...
<makita420>  имт
<Sanus> Well
<TehDGM> !ru | makita420
<ubottu> makita420: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TehDGM> yay
<Sanus> I do not like kubuntu.
<vibhav> Boreeas: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Sanus> I should not have installed it.
<theadmin> TehDGM: That wasn't really russian, just a senseless set of cyrillics
<Sanus> Would anyone know how to purge all the packages I got with it?
<ikonia> vibhav: it's gksudo for graphical apps
<theadmin> vibhav: Not sudo. gksu.
<vibhav> ikonia: sudo too works
<Myrtti> vibhav: no.
<theadmin> Sanus: sudo tasksel remove kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> vibhav: no - it doesn't
<theadmin> !worksforme | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Bone_Lee> hello, anybody knows how to use google app engine to create a irc server ?thks
<ikonia> vibhav: it messes up the graphical files for the root user
<Sanus> It doesn't seem I have tasksel
 * conntrack looks for the exit
<theadmin> Sanus: You should install it, it's the only real way
<MrS1lentcz> theadmin: ah, is it not for me? :/
<luist> hey guys, im trying to make a custom ubuntu livecd ISO but on the chroot and i cant change the loading logo: http://pastie.org/2884835
<theadmin> MrS1lentcz: Yeah, sorry
<ikonia> luist: we don't support custom spins
<TimothyA> MrS1lentcz: and nobody knows? :|
<TimothyA> have you ran fsck?
<Sanus> Excellent
<Sanus> Thank you theadmin
<theadmin> Sanus: No problems
<Sanus> theadmin Any alternatives to Unity that you'd suggest?
<male26> BRAND NEW WEBSITE TO SHARE YOUR CHRISTMAS WISHES
<male26> http://www.santaswall.net
<FloodBot1> male26: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Sanus: XFCE is what I use
<luist> ikonia: cant you help me with what should i mount to run that command correctly?
<Exopaladin> XFCE (xubuntu-desktop) is probably the closest to Gnome
<theadmin> Sanus: It feels a lot like gnome2, if you like that you should like xfce too
<vibhav> Sanus: xfce , kde to name a few
<brianpWins> So I'm still getting the same error: If I try and run `gem install bundler` i get Permission denied. but `sudo gem install bundler` returns sudo: gem: command not found.
<ikonia> luist: no, as we don't support custom spins
<MrS1lentcz> TimothyA: how do you mean? :)
<theadmin> brianpWins: Please give the output of: which gem
<luist> ikonia: by "we" you mean you
<ikonia> luist: the channel
<Sanus> Weird.  Aptitude failed (100)
<MrS1lentcz> TimothyA: oh, sure
<brianpWins> theadmin: /usr/local/rbenv/shims/gem
<vibhav> brianpWins: where is gem installed to?
<luist> ikonia: lots of people would like to help
<theadmin> brianpWins: Then, run: sudo /usr/local/rbenv/shims/gem install bundler
<MrS1lentcz> TimothyA: try run boot_info_script.sh and past somewhere the log :)
<ikonia> luist: the channels policy is not to support custom spins
<luist> ikonia: ok w/e
<TimothyA> currently running dpkg repair :/
<theadmin> luist: ikonia is an admin here, don't mess with him :P
<ikonia> no no, no need for that,
<ikonia> more than happy to explain
<Sanus> theadmin: What's the package for xfce
<vibhav> Is there any way to run halt or reboot commands without sudo?
<theadmin> Sanus: xfce4 (or xubuntu-desktop if you want all the nonsense that comes with Xubuntu)
<Peaker> Hey, how do I get a grub menu at boot? It skips grub directly into booting ubuntu :-(
<ikonia> vibhav: change the permissions on the file
<Peaker> I want to add kernel options
<MrS1lentcz> i need a grub specialist :) in #grub channel all are sleeping or working :)
<theadmin> vibhav: Nope, but you can edit /etc/sudoers to allow you to run them without entering the password
<iceroot> vibhav: not without a gui/dbus
<brianpWins> theadmin: /usr/local/rbenv/shims/gem: line 4: exec: rbenv: not found so it seems like theres a rbenv issue =S
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz: that's there the grub specilists are, as I recall you are looking for efi help
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz: #grub is the best place
<xruud> Which would be a good development program for a new program that will be displaying images from the internet? Not specific an Ubuntu question. But I need to get on-track...
<sskniranjan> what is KdE
<sskniranjan> i mean KDE
<iceroot> !kde | sskniranjan
<ubottu> sskniranjan: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<MrS1lentcz> ikonia: i know, but all are sleeping there :/
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz: they will wake up
<proxx> KDE users are sleepers anyway :P hehe
<theadmin> brianpWins: Oh, that doesn't sound too well
<proxx> hi ice
<theadmin> brianpWins: I never honestly developed Ruby on Ubuntu so I can't help much
<alex_ole> what's the best free backup solution?
<frogonwheels_> 'scuse cross-post.  Anybody got clues why I have many packages doubled up (on amd64) after upgrade to oneric (on kubuntu and mythbuntu).  Possibly due to one being amd64 and one 386 - but can't tell which is which anyway..
<ikonia> frogonwheels_: please don't cross post then
<szal> proxx: get the context right or keep quiet please :)
<brianpWins> theadmin: from what I can find the "system wide" install ins't supported by the developers right now. I guess Ihad just stumbled upon someone else's method to attempt it. so if thats true it's not surprising it's so error prone
<theadmin> alex_ole: There's no "best", but try Dropbox (online) or rsync (offline, or to your own server)
<MrS1lentcz_> unstable rekonq... grrrr
<alex_ole> theadmin, thx
<frogonwheels_> ikonia: yeah- but it's noisy in here - and dead-quiet in #kubuntu
<Kim4x> Hi everyone!
<frogonwheels_> ikonia: and it does relate generally to ubuntu (it seems) rather than specific to kubuntu
<szal> frogonwheels_: if the pkgs are already installed, you can -> dpkg -l packagename
<roote> hi all!
<szal> frogonwheels_: other than that, what pkgs exactly?
<roote> karmic disappeared from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ???
<szal> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<theadmin> roote: Yes, it's no longer supported, see http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<xruud> Which would be the correct channel to ask developmental questions? I need to devlop a program with a graphical component, but no user interaction
<theadmin> xruud: #ubuntu-devel might be more of the place
<frogonwheels_> szal: hold a sec.many.  acpi-support acpid apmd apparmor apturl  .. many, many.
<frogonwheels_> I'm viewing in aptitude btw.
<xruud> theadmin: thank you
<roote> theadmin: thanks! saved my day :)
<brianpWins> theadmin: oh weird. according to the git post times. this method has only been kicking around for about 3 hours lol
<theadmin> roote: No problem... Why do you *need* an outdated release?
<roote> theadmin: old server install
<conntrack> Oh a connection got stuck
<conntrack> Must be the time_wait issue I see
<conntrack> Err have
<Falk_Amsterdam> can someone help me: Yesterday I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on PPC_G5. pre-installed firefox-3.5 only opens interminal (sudo firefox) but not in the graphical interface. Does anyone know why?
<Falk_Amsterdam> I also cant find an alternative browser chromium becauce i cant finda source that is built for ppc_IBM architecture,does anyone know?
<conntrack> How annoying
<frogonwheels_> szal: seems it only (in aptitude this is) shows one installed if there is one installed. (so it's not two views onto the same package info)
<theadmin> Falk_Amsterdam: Because you used "sudo firefox"...
<theadmin> Falk_Amsterdam: You don't run Firefox as root.
<conntrack> Now I have to reset my firewall
<theadmin> Falk_Amsterdam: Delete ~/.mozilla and try again
<Falk_Amsterdam> cool thanks
<vibhav> Falk_Amsterdam: Why are you using sudo?
<ikonia> frogonwheels_: the PPC port is pretty dead/unmaintained
<xruud> theadmin: that channel is a lot less busy :( But we'll see what I get
<Falk_Amsterdam> because it seems that firefox doesnt open another way
<crizzy> afaik you can't even buy PPC hardware anywhere anymore
<theadmin> xruud: What language are you developing, anyway?
<topriddy> ...how do i tell apt-get to search for where a program is? am trying to install lib4l4j-java
<crizzy> well, except ibm servers
<crizzy> but anything for the desktops
<theadmin> topriddy: apt-cache search "that weird thing"
<samba23> i am on ubuntu server 10.4 on esxi i want to use pen drive in ubuntu ,how do i get installed pen drive
<Falk_Amsterdam> @ ikonia: ppc port is dead, isthere another way to get appsd
<xruud> theadmin: none so far. I have no real preference yet. Except I strongly dislike java (lately I HAD to for Android)
<ikonia> frogonwheels_: well, there is a 10.04 build. it's just not well maintained
<ikonia> oops Falk_Amsterdam ^
<theadmin> xruud: I hate Java as well (even though I kinda like C#. Weird, huh?)
<crizzy> buy x86_64, enjoy :)
<frogonwheels_> ikonia: :)  Had me confused there.
<xruud> theadmin: I hate java mostly because I loose track and it is slugish
<topriddy> theadmin: sure? nothing happens
<theadmin> topriddy: Maybe we don't have that...
<Boreeas> I think my audio drivers just crashed, they are just giving me a feeping noise. Can I reload them somehow, or do I have  to reboot?
<topriddy> theadmin: okay. i need to write a java app to stream from camera.
<gener1c> is there a way to set the environment in which the command i set in the crontab will work?
<theadmin> topriddy: I'm not into Java, so I have no idea how you'd do that...
<theadmin> gener1c: Define "environment"
<gener1c> the current directory
<crizzy> Using.Trollface;
<alex_ole> gener1c, write in cron "VAR=val /your/script.sh"
<theadmin> gener1c: Um, "cd"?
<alex_ole> gener1c, never tried it but should work
<topriddy> theadmin: i an getting: "The followingg packages have unmet dependencies" on running apt-get install.
<Sanus> theadmin: Tasksel is giving me a weird aptitude failed (100) error.
<theadmin> Sanus: Huh... That's odd
<gener1c> alex_ole: where in cron shall i write VAR=val?
<gener1c> should*
<topriddy> theadmin: how do i launch apt-get install such that it installs transparently other dependencies?
<alex_ole> before you command\
<gener1c> ok
<alex_ole> gener1c, before you command
<gener1c> then ill do &&
<topriddy> please?
<gener1c> or ;
<iceroot> topriddy: that is the default
<alex_ole> gener1c, no, separate by space only
<gener1c> ok
<theadmin> topriddy: Try using aptitude
<iceroot> topriddy: when you get such an error its because you are using a ppa (not supported) or installed something by hand (dpkg -i) before
<topriddy> iceroot: what do i do now?
<iceroot> topriddy: or mixing other repos
<topriddy> iceroot: i added a  repos already.
<Raliegh> Okay, who wants to help me out here? >.<
<iceroot> topriddy: what is the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "cat /etc/issue"
<iceroot> Raliegh: just ask a detailed question in one line
<TxEdition> anybody help.. having issues setting up my shared folder in VM..
<iceroot> !details | TxEdition
<ubottu> TxEdition: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> TxEdition: but normally that goes to #vbox
<iceroot> !paste | topriddy
<ubottu> topriddy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Raliegh> Trying to install many things on Ubuntu 11.04 via apt-get install. Terrible issues regarding broken packages. This includes MYsql, build-essential, and a few others.
<iceroot> Raliegh: details
<Sanus> Need help with tasksel.  It keeps giving me "aptitude failed (100)".  I've tried getting lamp-server...?  Whatever that is?
<TxEdition> Running Ubuntu 11.10 as host and Win7 as Guest in VMbox 4.1.6.. Can not seem to set up my shared folder correctly so I can transfer files from guest to host
<iceroot> Raliegh: what command, what error, output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<conntrack> Why would some tcp connection states run as root?
<iceroot> Sanus: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<topriddy> iceroot: i am simply following instructions here
<nettezzaumana> hello
<topriddy> iceroot: here: http://code.google.com/p/v4l4j/wiki/DebianInstall
<Raliegh> Uhh, fine. We'll mess with MySQL. I changed my sources.list to a default sources.list I found online (since my VPS doesn't offer a good list). apt-install mysql-server returns this:
<iceroot> conntrack: everything below port 1024 needs root
<ejv> TxEdition: WinSCP works quite well or Filezilla, anything that supports SSH2
<Raliegh>  mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.0 but it is not going to be installed
<Hardhead> hi
<topriddy> the apt repository option didnt work so I tried manual. Still #failed too :(
<Sanus> iceroot: That is completely random.  Apache2 is already the latest version however
<iceroot> topriddy: this is ubuntu, not debian
<christina> can i install ubuntu in usb pen drive and use it like we use OS which is installed in HDD ?
<albech> !lamp | Sanus
<theadmin> Raliegh: Did you run apt-get update after changing the list?
<conntrack> iceroot: That wasn't the question
<ubottu> Sanus: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Hardhead> does any1 use virtual machine manager?
<iceroot> christina: yes
<Raliegh> Indeed I did, of course.
<iceroot> !usb | christina
<ubottu> christina: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ejv> im sure people use vm managers lol
<TxEdition> Would those suggestions be appropriate for transfering a fresh install of WoW which is 10.8 Gigs
<ejv> i don't see why not; ssh is a robust protocol i assure you
<iceroot> conntrack: then i dont know what you mean
<nettezzaumana> i'm not ubuntu user and i don't have ubuntu but one of ours customers has some on workstation ... which pkg please brings dhcpcd-test binary ? i can't see a dhcpcd package for 11.10
<Sanus> I see.  So it was unneccessary.
<Raliegh> Let me paste the sources.list on that link.
<christina> i cant install another HDD in pc but i want to use ubuntu full so I want to install whole OS ""in"" usb stick not ""from"" usb stick
<iceroot> !who | Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> christina: the link is handling both
<conntrack> iceroot: Someone does
<iceroot> conntrack: great
<Kim4x> christina: and yes you can
<conntrack> iceroot: It isn't
<kanupatar> I am building the android gingerbread on ubuntu 11.10 ..
<kanupatar> but I am hitting build issues like , frameworks/base/libs/utils/RefBase.cpp:483:67: error: passing ‘const android::RefBase::weakref_impl’ as ‘this’ argument of ‘void android::RefBase::weakref_impl::trackMe(bool, bool)’ discards qualifiers [-fpermissive] make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libutils_intermediates/RefBase.o] Error 1
<iceroot> kanupatar: #android
<christina> but how would i use ubuntu , as i have already HDD in which win7 is intalled , how i will boot from ubuntu ?
<Raliegh> iceroot: Yes, I updated my system after editing the sources. My current sources is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745046/
<ejv> hardly seems like a question you should be asking here...
<kanupatar> whats the difference in compiler and toolchain version in 10.04 and 10.10 have?
<Kim4x> christina: you have to change your boot preferences
<iceroot> Raliegh: cat /etc/issue
<christina> each time if i want to use ubuntu from USB i have to put usb and if i want to use windows then i have to remove usb
<Kim4x> christina: look at your BIOS
<Raliegh> iceroot: Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<nettezzaumana> omg, this channel is ******** .. so much buzz
<conntrack> I'm wondering whether time_wait owned by root is a serious security issue
<iceroot> Raliegh: then why you putting hardy in the sources.list?
<topriddy> iceroot: ???
<iceroot> Raliegh: hardy is 8.04
<kanupatar> iceroot: I am trying to figure out the tool version difference b/w 10.04 and 11.10
<Sanus> iceroot: Trying to use Tasksel to remove kubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> !puregnome | Sanus
<ubottu> Sanus: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Raliegh> iceroot: Because I don't get a sources list on fresh install, and I can't locate one anywhere... Care to help me out?
<iceroot> Sanus: use the example for kde
<Sanus> Thank you.
<alex_ole> !sl
<Raliegh> iceroot: Well, I get a sources list but it only has like... 3 lines, no universe or multiverse. No repositories I truly need.
<iceroot> Raliegh: sudo sed -i s/hardy/natty/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> Raliegh: first change the hardy-lines which are complettly wrong
<JasonGriffee> how do I change grub timeout?
<Raliegh> iceroot: Ran that command, no errors returned but quick spacing to next line. And honestly I've no idea how to properly edit the sources file other than adding/removing whole lines.
<vibhav> JasonGriffee: GRUB2 or GRUB?
<JasonGriffee> ubuntu 11.10 default
<Raliegh> iceroot: that command and update seemed to have fixed it though, I can now install MySQL
<iceroot> Raliegh: great
<Raliegh> 5.1 only, but that's good enough for me. That's a command for the books. Thanks a lot. <3
<iceroot> Sanus: of course dont run the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop after if you dont want it
<iceroot> Raliegh: no, forget the command
<Kim4x> JasonGriffee: it's probably in /etc/default/grub
<Sanus> iceroot: *nods*
<iceroot> Raliegh: it should only be used when something like that is happening (which will not happen by default) never use that command to upgrade your distri
<Raliegh> iceroot: It resets the sources back to default no? Seems I'll have to do this after any VPS install. I've never owned a VPS that offers proper sources.
<iceroot> Raliegh: it will replace the string "hardy" with the string "natty"
<Raliegh> iceroot: Oooooh. Well, luckily enough it worked (for MySQL at least) so I guess it's a good thing I just needed hardy added.
<iceroot> Raliegh: if that is the default your provider is offering to you after you get the vps, beat him :)
<vibhav> JasonGriffee: You need to edit /etc/default/grub (gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub) and change the GRUB_TIMEOUT parameter. The value of this parameter is in seconds
<Raliegh> iceroot: Hahaha. I'll make sure to do that. xD
<iceroot> Raliegh: hardy needs to be removed and replaced with your current version, which is natty
<Raliegh> iceroot: I take it that's bound to change with any new Ubuntu distros? (full-version updates)
<iceroot> Raliegh: on an upgrade it is changed automaticly
<iceroot> !upgrade | Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<topriddy> there used to be a useful and easy to use and launch gui app that shows all currently running services. i am trying to checkk status of saned
<iceroot> Raliegh: please only use that to upgrade your system
<Raliegh> I'm going AFK to finish this setup. I'm bound to be back with my luck.
<rumpe1> topriddy, service list all or something like that... check man service
<topriddy> rumpe1: there used to be a *gui* in earlier versions of ubuntu. in fact i miss the whole desktopp tab and the app they made available
<iceroot> topriddy: sudo service --status-all
<TimothyA> could someone help me with getting gnome/unity running on ubuntu?
<TimothyA> it's broken, miserably
<rumpe1> topriddy, sorry, don't care about guis :>
<topriddy> rumpe1: some people do care. Kinda hurting that these things arent so easy to locate any more.
<Kim4x> TimothyA: details?
<TimothyA> Kim4x: if only I knew them :| ubuntu boots up, I don't get the loading screen, but I do get booted into userspace
<TimothyA> but all I get it a blank screen and mouse cursor
<kanupatar> Hello I am hitting build issues while building the gingerbread in ubuntu 11.10 like , frameworks/base/libs/utils/RefBase.cpp:483:67: error: passing ‘const android::RefBase::weakref_impl’ as ‘this’ argument of ‘void android::RefBase::weakref_impl::trackMe(bool, bool)’ discards qualifiers [-fpermissive] make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libutils_intermediates/RefBase.o] Error 1
<iceroot> kanupatar: #android
<iceroot> kanupatar: this is ubuntu support, if you have technical issues with other projects (like android) ask them please
<topriddy> iceroot: given foo is my service name, how would the syntax look like? i keep getting foo:unrecognized service
<iceroot> kanupatar: if you think it is an bug in ubuntu, please use "ubuntu-bug"
<iceroot> topriddy: we are talking about upstart-services?
<kanupatar> iceroot: not ubuntu bug man
<kanupatar> iceroot: may i know the toolchain changes from LTS to oneric olcelot
<mmv> topriddy: look at /etc/init.d/ for the service name, service is just a wrapper around /etc/init.d/servicename start|stop|etc
<iceroot> kanupatar: apt-get changelog foobar
<topriddy> iceroot: well saned is a camera service. i just want to see all registered system services and their statuses
<topriddy> mmv: now thats useful. :)
<kanupatar> iceroot: okay
<topriddy> but really where is the gui for this? did they remove it?
<iceroot> topriddy: as i said "sudo servide --status-all"
<topriddy> iceroot: that command lists all services, but not their status.
<iceroot> topriddy: or "sudo service foo status"
<topriddy> iceroot: i get the service listings, with a ?, - or + listed with it. what does that mean?
<TimothyA> :|
<rumpe1> topriddy, check "man service"
<TimothyA> please don't tell me that the os is borked
<topriddy> iceroot: it saves saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<TimothyA> I already did a dpkg repair and re-installed everything, fsck, installed vbox guest additions...
<TimothyA> is there *any* way to get into UI mode again?
<topriddy> iceroot: it says* saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<ejv> TimothyA: login over a shell and reset xorg
<iceroot> topriddy: then edit that file
<TimothyA> ejv: how do I reset xorg?
<CrazyThinker> Can I remove the edge/border of icons in unity launcher?
<ejv> rm /etc/x11/xorg.conf && dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<iceroot> ejv: TimothyA dont use rm
 * helloqwl 
<ejv> or xorg-server i forget what it's actually called
 * helloqwl has entered
<iceroot> ejv: TimothyA sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<ejv> why not, if it's not working it's worthless
<ejv> waste of bytes lol
<iceroot> ejv: as i said, dont suggest that here please
<TimothyA> iceroot: those don't exist
<iceroot> TimothyA: then xserver is running with the defaults
<ejv> just answering the bloody question, relax lol
<TimothyA> there are a bunch of config files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ though
<iceroot> TimothyA: so no need to "reset" it
<TimothyA> iceroot: so what's the next step?
<iceroot> TimothyA: what is the issue?
<TimothyA> ubuntu boots, no loading screen, black screen when booted. white cursor only
<TimothyA> and nothing else
<iceroot> TimothyA: there was something about "nomodeset" as bootparameter
<TimothyA> no idea where to put that
<ejv> can you access a tty, make your changes there
<iceroot> !nomodeset | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
 * TimothyA reboots
<JViz> is there a software for viewing and editing ext3 disk images in a file browser?
<iceroot> JViz: mount
<JViz> iceroot: i have to mount it?
<iceroot> JViz: if we are talking about images created with dd
<JViz> iceroot: it's supposed to be an ext3 image, but i have no idea how it was created
<luist> hey guys… im trying to update the loading logo inside a chroot (to make a ISO), but it seems that im having problems with some partitions… anyone help? http://pastie.org/2884835
<TimothyA> well, at least now I get to see the errors
<iceroot> JViz: i would say to mount the image somewhere and then view and make your changes to the content of that filesystem is the best way
<JViz> iceroot: ok, will do. thank you
<geirha> JViz: sudo mount -oloop file.img /mnt && xdg-open /mnt/
<TimothyA> iceroot: http://i.imgur.com/omecW.png
<geirha> JViz: Don't forget to unmount it when you're done.
<TimothyA> services are refusing to start :|
<TimothyA> at least, the service monitor seems to be borked
<JViz> geirha: that worked great! thank you!
<zykotick9> TimothyA, pay particular attention to that "blue" error message
<TimothyA> ... I can't read it
<TimothyA> cryptswap1?
<TimothyA> or n... ??
<jatt> can I run the gnome-system-monitor applet in an xfce applet?
<TimothyA> I don't use any encrypted drives
<jatt> I mean xfce panel?
<zykotick9> TimothyA, really?
<TimothyA> zykotick9: really what?
<TimothyA> it's really damn hard to read dark blue on black with sunglare
<zykotick9> TimothyA, "I don't use any encrypted drives" that error seems to suggest you do.  Well, good luck.
<TimothyA> but... I'm not using any encrypted drives :|
<TimothyA> default ubuntu installation doesn't use encrypted drives, right?
<syn-ack> Only if you chose to
<TimothyA> there was an option for that?
<syn-ack> Yes
<TimothyA> anyhow, I can still access all my files
<Gentoo64> encrypt home partition afaik
<TimothyA> ... who cares about the home partition?
<Gentoo64> youll be able to access the files when you login ..
<TimothyA> I do everything outside the home partition
<syn-ack> WTF
<syn-ack> why?
<Gentoo64> no im saying thats the option on the uubntu install
<syn-ack> that's dangerous
<TimothyA> syn-ack: in a seperate directory -_-
<Akiraa> have you managed to get UBUNTU SERVER to boot with a HEADLESS (without monitor) VNC server? i.e. to have users use a graphics session remotely, without the server needing a monitor/keyboard and local input to work
<TimothyA> and I mainly do web development, so I just throw it in /var/www/
<syn-ack> ah
<TimothyA> but yeah... how to solve this issue?
<luist> hey guys… im trying to update the loading logo inside a chroot (to make a ISO), but it seems that im having problems with some partitions… anyone help? http://pastie.org/2884835
<syn-ack> even then, I'd personally symlink it to a dir in $HOME
<Gentoo64> it shouldnt matter where you put files as long as you know what you're doing
<syn-ack> Don't know. like others have said, the error you're having seems to suggest a key error
<TimothyA> well, it doesn't put the error in any of the files of /var/log
<TimothyA> syn-ack: key error?
<syn-ack> in other words a decryption error
<TimothyA> :|
<TimothyA> well, I can still see everything in /home/
<TimothyA> sooo... I guess it's not that?
<fbh> Does HP tools work on ubuntu`?
<fbh> (10.04 LTS)
<Rictoo> any idea why imagemagick mucks up appending lots of highres images with only 2gb ram? :(
<Rictoo> with the especially large images it outputs a pretty glitched image
<Rictoo> im just looking for a hardware explanation, if there is one :P
<syn-ack> wait a minute
<syn-ack> TimothyA, Did you roll your own kernel?
<Gentoo64> Rictoo: thats weird, i thought it'd either work or fail
<Rictoo> same here
<Gentoo64> Rictoo: graphicsmagick is meant to be improved version
<Rictoo> thanks, i'll check it out
<zykotick9> luist, fyi you need to do the mounting of proc,sys, ETC. before you chroot not after.  But looks like you're using encrypted file system as well, so I can't help
<syn-ack> TimothyA...
<Gentoo64> Rictoo: look on their site. they done a lot of code improvements so it might work better
<TimothyA> syn-ack: no
<syn-ack> I wonder if your initrd is jacked up for some reason
<zykotick9> luist, you can see "/msg ubottu grub2" link for proper chroot instructions
<Rictoo> "GraphicsMagick supports huge images and has been tested with gigapixel-size images."
<Rictoo> ah, that's what i'm talking about. ;)
<Gentoo64> :)
<syn-ack> TimothyA, Did this start happening after an upgrade?
<Rictoo> wish i'd known this before i automated a system of dling image chunks off a website and deleting the originals
<Rictoo> haha
<Gentoo64> Rictoo: i think the commands are the same but im not 100% sure
<Rictoo> "GM suffers from fewer security issues and exploits."
<TimothyA> syn-ack: no
<TimothyA> out of the blue
<Gentoo64> Rictoo: i have both on my system but hardly touch them
<Rictoo> i didnt know an image manipulation program could have security issues...?
<TimothyA> I installed 11.04 and I stuck with 11.04
<Gentoo64> Rictoo: but graphicsmagick is definately the better of the 2
<Rictoo> Gentoo64, what are you doing in an ubuntu channel with that nickname? :P
<Gentoo64> Rictoo: anything can have exploits pretty much..
<syn-ack> TimothyA, Have you checked your hardware?
<TimothyA> vbox
<Gentoo64> Rictoo: i come in here quite  abit
<Rictoo> ah true i guess if it's accessible by the public on an open server it could be exploited
<TimothyA> http://i.imgur.com/ee1Cw.png
<Gentoo64> Rictoo: probably local exploits with that ap
<TimothyA> the thing is, vbox is installed, and it shouldn't be failing
<Rictoo> hmm, they dont have the +append command in their benchmarks
<TimothyA> and yes; I have reinstalled the guest additions 10 times now
<syn-ack> Vbox isn't failing.
<Gentoo64> Rictoo: you might have th read the docs, im not sure about the commands. but afaik it can do everything imagemagick can
<TimothyA> then I'm wondering what, because I can't find any logs to help me resolve the damn thing
<Rictoo> i mean, they're not showing off how much faster +append is
<TimothyA> this is almost as useful as windows's hardware error "Cannot start (code 10)"
<Rictoo> i'll report back in a minute
<syn-ack> TimothyA, klog isn't showing *anything*?
<TimothyA> I did a grep through the whole /var/log directory
<syn-ack> Don't grep
<Kentrel> Hey, WEIRD problem. I'm losing directories at random. They're not getting deleted, but I know they were there yesterday
<Gentoo64> Kentrel: like what?
<Kentrel> It started out having a few files missing, then being a corrupt directory, now its gone
<TimothyA> klog isn't installed?
<syn-ack> TimothyA, Get your eyes in there and look in case your syntax is wrong
<Gentoo64> Kentrel: try fsck maybe
<TimothyA> .... jeesus christ, it needs 200MB to be installed?!
<TimothyA> why does klog need UI libraries o.O
<TimothyA> apt-get install klog, right?
<TimothyA> or did you use it as an abbreviation for kernel.log ?
<Rictoo> hmm
<Rictoo> 5 seconds for graphicsmagick and 7 for imagemagick
<Rictoo> not bad i guess
<Rictoo> Gentoo64,
<Rictoo> <Rictoo> 5 seconds for graphicsmagick and 7 for imagemagick
<Gentoo64> Rictoo, i dont actually know much about either of those progs :)
<Rictoo> now i wonder how it'll deal with those images that glitched up in imagemagick
<TimothyA> I see a lot of "vboxguest loaded successfully"
<me-1> hi...I am trying toreinstall software center . getting this error http://paste.debian.net/146488/
<Gentoo64> well all i know it thats its better, and has cleaned up/improved code so it may be better
<broglin> gdm has suddenly stopped showing the login screen and I am presented with a broken xfce4 desktop (no window manager)
<syn-ack> TimothyA, It was an abbrev
<broglin> how can I diagnose that?
<zykotick9> me-1, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center"
<TimothyA> syn-ack: well, no errors in kern.log
<broglin> i'm on natty
<syn-ack> TimothyA, interesting
<zykotick9> broglin, "gdmsetup" is it set to autologin?
<broglin> zykotick9: i don't know. I can't use X at the moment...
<broglin> zykotick9: and gdmsetup doesn't seem to be a CLI app
<zykotick9> broglin, it's not.  good luck.
<jrgifford> ect
<TimothyA> plymouth failed again
<Rictoo> Gentoo64, thanks for the tip though. i'll report back in half an hour or so whether graphicsmagick can avoid glitchy images where imagemagick cant
<Gentoo64> ok cool
<TimothyA> unable to start GNOME display manager
<Rictoo> apparently it happens when appending 2000x2000 chunks into an approx. >25,000x2000 image
<Gentoo64> Rictoo, :s no idea
<Gentoo64> are you using opencl with imagemagick?
<Rictoo> i dont know, Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> hm prob not, dont know if that matters anyway. hope gm works though
<Rictoo> yep. downloading the chunks now (i deleted originals) and then i'll compare
<happosade> 2/n
<happosade> (Sorry)
<TimothyA> "Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager" when trying to start gdm manually
<rykka> hello. anyone knows how to compile the libpython2.7.so ? mine seems have some error
<TimothyA> well, this is interesting
<Rictoo> noo
<TimothyA> seems gdm is ****ed
<Rictoo> Gentoo64, graphicsmagick does the same thing :(
<Gentoo64> ah
<Rictoo> its not even spitting out an error or anything
<Gentoo64> :(
<Rictoo> just outputs a glitched image
<Rictoo> i need to buy more ram
<Gentoo64> maybe its the imageformat?
<Gentoo64> i have no idea
<Rictoo> jpg
<TimothyA> "unable to load file /etc/gdm/custom.conf"
<Gentoo64> Rictoo, i cant really help sorry
<Rictoo> no problem :) thanks anyway
<Gentoo64> Rictoo, what are you trying to do with the image?
<Rictoo> oh.
<Rictoo> my.
<Rictoo> god.
<Rictoo> i found the problem, Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> what
<VV> i lost my ubuntu terminal
<VV> only left with xterm
<Rictoo> my images are sorted as row0_column1 -> blabla -> row0_column9 -> row0_column10
<Kingsy> anyone know much about wget in here?
<Rictoo> and i was passing the argument as row0*
<Gentoo64> VV, type gnome-terminal in xterm
<Rictoo> and it didnt know that 10 came after 9
<Gentoo64> Rictoo, ah lol
<Rictoo> but there's still the distortion at the end on some images
<Rictoo> but maybe thats a sideeffect of that
<Gentoo64> Rictoo, well, use GM anyway
<Gentoo64> if you want
<Rictoo> i will :) and do you know how i could solve this problem?
<Rictoo> maybe name them columna columnb columnc ?
<Gentoo64> no idea
<Rictoo> ok well cheers anyway
<Gentoo64> like i say i never use them progs myself
<Gentoo64> i just have them available
<zykotick9> Rictoo, use 01 02 03 .. 10 perhaps
<VV> Gentoo64 still nothing
<Kingsy> can someone answer some wget questions for me?
<Gentoo64> VV from xterm apt-get install gnome-terminal
<Gentoo64> dno what happened there
<TimothyA> okay, so basically the whole installation is borked? -_-
<incorrect> I am looking for a nice gui tool to make an image of a disk, yes i could use dd, but i want something pretty
<TimothyA> grrrr
<TimothyA> I'm just about through with ubuntu
<Browser> Hi
<bbya> What is the shortcut for minimizing all open windows? [super]+[D] isn't working although had been defined in the keyboard shortcuts.
<bbya> (in Unity)
<Rictoo> cotton pickin finger lickin chicken plucker
<biopyte> I have a severe problem with PDF export in Libre Office.
<TimothyA> thank you ubuntu, for making MONTHS of work suddendly completely and utterly USELESS
<Rictoo> whats the problem ti
<Rictoo> TimothyA,
<biopyte> Result: Cannot extract the embedded font 'LM Sans 10 - Bold'. Some characters may not display or print correctly. PDF does not display in Acrobat Reader.
<TimothyA> Rictoo: the UI won't start properly
<biopyte> Ubuntu 11.04
<TimothyA> I've reinstall gdm, xorg and vboxguest already
<Rictoo> whats the error?
<TimothyA> I don't know!
<biopyte> Libre Office 3.3.4
<biopyte> Any idea?
<TimothyA> Rictoo: it just throws irrelevant errors left and right, and completely neglects to log actual errors
<biopyte> Always worked, never had problems with PDF export before.
<TimothyA> xorg starts just fine. gdm says it can't get a display and /etc/gdm/custom.conf doesn't exist
<VV> Gentoo64 ya done everythin but the terminal disappears in less than a sec when opening it
<Rictoo> so dont use gdm?
<Rictoo> gnome sucks anyway
<TimothyA> when doing xinit | gdm, it boots me back into a black screen with only my mouse cursor
<Rictoo> TimothyA, have you tried purging gdm?
<TimothyA> yes
<TimothyA> I've tried reinstalling it, too
<Rictoo> have you tried using kdm or something?
<bbya> ok so [super]+[d] works for other apps, just not with Google Chrome! Any solutions?
<TimothyA> no
<TimothyA> I don't want to use kdm
<Rictoo> then use xdm
<fish_> hi
<bbya> hi fish
<oobiloz> hi
<broglin> can anyone help me to fix my X? i upgraded xserver-xorg-video-intel and now it's broken
<broglin> this is on natty
<VV> hello guys my terminal disappears within a sec when i try to open it
<Rictoo> or use lightdm, TimothyA
<TimothyA> Rictoo: -_-
<Rictoo> its similar to gdm
<Rictoo> its just a login manager..
<Rictoo> not the end of the world if you use another one
<dr_willis> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<TimothyA> xdm shows a login dialog
<TimothyA> but I can't get any further than that
<TimothyA> it will just restart
<dr_willis> so does going to the console, killing all the *dm's and using 'startx' work?
<Rictoo> TimothyA, restart on login?
<TimothyA> dr_willis: yes, but then I end up with a black screen and an 'x' cursor
<TimothyA> Rictoo: the process restart
<TimothyA> s
<Rictoo> on login?
<Rictoo> or before you get a chance
<dr_willis> yes it works but it dosent work? huh?
<TimothyA> dr_willis: if that's what you say what it does
<TimothyA> I was expecting some kind of taskbar or at least a console window
<dr_willis> so startx does NOT get you to the normle desktop?
<Rictoo> you dont have a default wm set
<TimothyA> not to the gnome desktop, no
<TimothyA> Rictoo: BECAUSE I JUST PURGED IT
<broglin> how do i change the X session that is run when I use startx?
<Rictoo> silly goose why would you do that
<TimothyA> BECAUSE YOU TOLD ME TO!
<TimothyA> GOD FUCKING DAMMIT I HATE UBUNTU
<FloodBot1> TimothyA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rictoo> loool
<dr_willis> broglin:  you can edit the .xinitrc or .xsession
<Rictoo> ^
<Rictoo> TimothyA be ragin'
<rymate1234_away> TimothyA: calm down
<dr_willis> broglin:  i think its .xsession used these days by default
<broglin> dr_willis: I don't have either of those files in ~/ at the moment
<broglin> dr_willis: is there a skeleton somewhere?
<Guest76462> my terminal disappears within a sec when tryin to open it help
<fish_> could somebody confirm that there is no amr support in ffmpeg, not in multiverse, not in a ppa and not in medibuntu?
<dr_willis> broglin:  its just a simple script with the commands for X to startup
<dr_willis> broglin:  example 2 lines....
<dr_willis> xterm &
<fish_> looks like ffmpeg dropped the support for those old, binary libamr* codecs and uses opencore codecs now
<dr_willis> exec icewm
<fish_> but using them is disabled in the ubuntu packages ffmpeg
<fish_> at least in 10.04
<broglin> dr_willis: hm, well at the moment there's a whole load of things being run (like a gnome desktop) which I don't want
<dr_willis> fish_:  you may need to use the ffmpeg from medibuntu
<fish_> the opencore codecs are there, but no ffmpeg version with enabled support for them
<fish_> dr_willis: I tried that
<broglin> dr_willis: so i want to remove stuff before adding things in
<dr_willis> broglin:  you decide exactly what to run by putting the right commands in .xsession
<fish_> dr_willis: like the wiki pages says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FFMpeg#Medibuntu
<dr_willis> you dont just remove stuff.
<fish_> dr_willis: but there is no ffmpeg for lucid in medibuntu
<Guest76462> my terminal disappears within a sec when tryin to open it help
<luist> hey guys… im trying to update the loading logo inside a chroot (to make a ISO), but it seems that im having problems with some partitions… anyone help? http://pastie.org/2884835
<kidkdkdkdk> hi is this a problem chkrootkit excerpt report The tty of the following user process(es) were not found   in /var/run/utmp !  ! RUID          PID TTY    CMD  ! root         1646 tty7   /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -background none  ! root         3668 pts/2  /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/aptd  ! root         3869 pts/3  /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 71 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/a
<kidkdkdkdk> neideas
<TimothyA> so how the hell do I get a console when X has been started?
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  alt-ctrl-f1
<broglin> dr_willis: thanks!
<TimothyA> dr_willis: will that render a console window, or throw me back into CLI?
<kidkdkdkdk> what is a tty of a process and what does it mean if it cant be found
<TimothyA> gdmsetup is throwing errors all over the place :|
<TimothyA> related to GTK
<Rictoo> does anyone have spare ddr3 1600mhz ram?
<Rictoo> and will mail it to budapest? thank you.
<Kingsy> does anyone know much about wget in here? if I have wget -i url_list | grep failed  it works.. the files download just fine.. if however i have  wget -i url_list I get connection timeout errors why?
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  the CONSOLE is the alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 terminals
<Sjimmie> lol, i dont think so Rictoo
<abhijit_> how do i add aps to awn in gnome3?
<abhijit_> in gnome 2 we were able to drap app and add it to dock. but when there is gnome shell there is no awn dock help
<Rictoo> sjefen6, :(
<Rictoo> Sjimmie*
<Sjimmie> Rictoo: e-bay.com
<Rictoo> yeah but thats not free you see
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  from the f1 consoles. you can do 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' then 'xterm' and then alt-ctrl-f7 to get back to X and there should be a terminal window showing then
<Sjimmie> Rictoo: what do you expect? free hardware? ubuntu == free software
<Rictoo> hahah
<Rictoo> im just playing, Sjimmie
<TimothyA> dr_willis: okay...
<TimothyA> is it possible to *reinstall* ubuntu over an existing installation without losing user accounts and files?
<dr_willis> most likely not a good idea. How many accounts are you talking about?
<dr_willis> if you do a 'sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop' it should install every package in a normal system
<dr_willis> and leave the users alone.
<dr_willis> or was the option install --reinstall  ubuntu-desktop  (i forget)
<luist> hey guys… im trying to update the loading logo inside a chroot (to make a ISO), but it seems that im having problems with some partitions… anyone help? http://pastie.org/2884835
<zykotick9> dr_willis, you need the ".. install --reinstall .." TimothyA
<geirha> dr_willis: iirc  install --reinstall for apt-get,  reinstall for aptitude
<geirha> It's a shame aptitude is no longer installed by default.
<TimothyA> zykotick9: for?
<dr_willis> ive seen some people have big issues with aptitude the last few weeks.. :)
<dr_willis> ill stick with apt-get
<TimothyA> I've already tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> geirha: is there a special reason for that? or why apt-get is the default?
<TimothyA> I did a full package repair earlier this morning
<iceroot> TimothyA: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<Kingsy> does anyone know much about wget in here? if I have wget -i url_list | grep failed  it works.. the files download just fine.. if however i have  wget -i url_list I get connection timeout errors why?
<zykotick9> iceroot, the decision to drop aptitude from default install makes NO sense to me personally... i can't see the logic behind that decision.
<TimothyA> iceroot: which I already have re-installed
<iceroot> zykotick9: i guess its because of disc space but i dont know why not removing apt-get instead
<iceroot> zykotick9: disc = iso
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  did you get a terminal going on the X display?  you could insgtall some minimal window manager and launch it the same way to see if we can get a working desktop.
<zykotick9> iceroot, apt-get is unfortunately required for "some" things - sometimes you just need a big dumb stick ;)
<geirha> iceroot: I don't know. They probably ditched aptitude to save some space. The apt-* can mostly achieve the same things as aptitude.
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  the next relese is rumoured to  finally break the 1 cd size limition. :)
<iceroot> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 2261 kB, installed size 6900 kB
<TimothyA> dr_willis: I've tried xdm
<TimothyA> doesn't launch
<iceroot> hm, 2.3MB
<TimothyA> there seems to be something with GTK, I think
<TimothyA> gdm has errors about GTK in its log
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  i mean a window MANAGER like 'icewm' or 'fluxbox'
<iceroot> zykotick9: yes that may be the reason
<zykotick9> dr_willis, seems like all the ubuntu derivatives are install HUGE amounts of software in there releases, the 1 cd rule is hard to maintain
<TimothyA> dr_willis: which one do you recommend? and how do I set them?
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  and a silly rule. :) personally i think they chould ditch the office app. :)
<iceroot> better to remove unity/gnome from the disc and put aptitude, gimp, vim and zsh on it :)
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  how about a very very very tiny one.. 'jwm'  do a 'sudo apt-get install jwm'
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<dr_willis> jwm uses no gtk stuff. no kde stuff.. :) its about as tiny as you can get.
<iceroot> java window manager ? :)
<dr_willis> nothing to di with java at all..'
<dr_willis> Joes Window Manager.
<iceroot> of course not
<iceroot> just making very bad jokes
<dr_willis> I do recall seeing a java window manager years ago. :)
<zykotick9> dr_willis, wow, jwm even makes fluxbox look huge: fluxbox installed size 4660 kB
<iceroot> i see it every day
<iceroot> called android
<usr13> Yea, caught on, didn't it?
<dr_willis> i am refering to an actual X window manager written in java.. back when that java browser was a big thing.
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  jwm is handy :)
<zykotick9> dr_willis, i've never seen/used it - i don't expect "much" ;)
<Aziroshin> Hello.
<Aziroshin> When someone installs kde (4.7) and his folder view widget is missing ,what would you say?
<Aziroshin> (the same goes for the folder view option for desktop layouts)
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  a start button, a apps list. and a system tray I think is all it has.. actually the system try may be optional
<phlak_user> Aziroshin: ask in  #kubuntu ?
<usr13> http://code.google.com/p/ewm/
<usr13> Java based window manager ^^
<dr_willis> usr13:  thats a new project it seems. :)
<Aziroshin> Now, there might be a difference between a complete kubuntu install from the CD and an install from a normal ubuntu.
<usr13> yea,  apparently...
<dr_willis> http://joewing.net/programs/jwm/
<zykotick9> dr_willis, jwm is retro awesomeness ;)  i'll need to install Eterm (to get esetroot to set the background picture) and i'll be transported back to '95
<dr_willis> i think theres somthing smaller then esetroot.. :)
<dr_willis> actually the jwm config has a way to set the root image.
<dr_willis> i think
<zykotick9> there's a config! ;)
<dr_willis> if you make one yes.
<Brand> Witam
<TimothyA> dr_willis: jwm doesn't work either
<zykotick9> dr_willis, [not a real issue - please don't reply] jwm is able to start seemingly most applications, BUT when i try to open "terminal" get logged out and dropped back to GDM :(..
<deej1976> !info e17 | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.55225-1 (oneiric), package size 2777 kB, installed size 8696 kB
<Rictoo> mr. saxobeat
<TimothyA> deej1976: and how do you start it?
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  not used it in ages.  i can try it in vnc  i guess..
<Rictoo> god dr_gonzo you're so rude
<Rictoo> he said please don't respond
<Rictoo> kids these days...
<theishi> In the host file, is it possible to configure the url 'g' to be read as 'www.google.com'?
<theishi> If not is there a file that will allow this?
<Rictoo> yes
<Rictoo> yes
<Rictoo> hosts file
<FloodBot1> Rictoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> dr_willis, thanks for pointing it out - i'd certainly never tried it before.  but i'm not even going to both troubleshooting it - doubt i'd ever use it (might be good for remote connections, but fluxbox works for me in those cases)
<usr13> TimothyA: It doesn't work?
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  its used by many mini disrtos. and i used it in vnc for ages
<theishi> Rictoo: who are you talking to?
<Rictoo> you
<theishi> ok, so how do i do this? make a line 'g  www.google.com'?
<theishi> or actually 'www.google.com   g' i mean?
<TimothyA> I don't know how to start it
<TimothyA> but I can't use anything with jwm
<TimothyA> gtk is freaking out over everything
<theishi> Cause i tryied the last one Rictoo and it didn't work
<guest123> hi guys, I m looking for a way to connect two ubuntu machines to create sortof lan using wifi  with these two machines assigned manual ip. Any help?
<deej1976> TimothyA: Sorry don't know how to start it. possible need to edit .xinit .xsession
<TimothyA> to *what*
<TimothyA> blegh
<TimothyA> anyway, how to reinstall the gtk runtimes?
<zykotick9> Can URLs be used in a hosts file (thought it was IPs only)?  Re: theishi
<TimothyA> I'm getting sick and tired of this roundabout and misleading
<popsch> how come ubuntu has all these problems getting Internet connections on encrypted networks. I travel a lot and had problems on many occasions. The forums are also full of people reporting problems. Any idea what I can do when I encounter his problem again? (I just had it here)
<TehDGM> guest123: that would be what's called an ad-hoc connection
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  jwm was to be a test/simple desktop to get you a useable X desktop...
<deej1976> TimothyA: Whats the current situation, I've jumped in late to your problem
<dr_willis> then you could trouble shoot the rest of the system from a working desktop
<zebulon> hey
<zykotick9> deej1976, be aware TimothyA "might" be experiencing issue with encrypted swap and boot device.
<TimothyA> zykotick9: nope, it was just delaying loading the driver
<TimothyA> gtk is erroring out all over the place
<zebulon> regarding folder /sys and /bin and users sys and bin, how are folder permissions supposed to be configured?
<Rictoo> thank you ubuntu, i just spent 2 hours trying to debug a problem that didn't even exist
<Rictoo> developers, please fix the gnome image viewer
<zebulon> is it alright for the /sys /bin to be root owned?
<Rictoo> it mucks up on high resolutions with 2gb ram where graphicmagick displays it properly
<llutz> zebulon: root:root 755 is the default
<sipior> zebulon: preferred, in fact :-)
<usr13> I just installed jwm and seems to work ok for me.
<zebulon> ok, i'm dealing with some device uuid issues
<guest123> TehDGM, thanks for the reply.. I created a adhoc network say abc on a machine assigning it some ip address, subnet n gateway... Now when I try to connect to  this network abc using other machine, it fails!
<zebulon> wireshark for instance, won't run any of my interfaces... says the uuid is wrong
<zebulon> i might have chown/chmod something badly, but i can't remember, so i'm trying to fix it.
<zykotick9> zebulon, "gksudo wireshark"
<TimothyA> all I get with jwm is just a windows top bar. no menus or anything :|
<TimothyA> and I'm limited to only a single console window without a means to spawn more
<zebulon> zykotick9: same error, with sudo/gksudo/su 'getpwuid_r(); failed do to unknown user id (0)
<zykotick9> zebulon, using su or sudo with GUI apps is a really bad idea.  Well, best of luck.
<dr_willis> term menu item in jwm seems to fail here also.
<zebulon> zykotick9: thanks np
<p00r_r00t> need an expert advice on testdisk URGENT! || http://paste.debian.net/146485/
<zykotick9> dr_willis, :|  glad i'm not alone
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<tyler_d> zebulon: you need to add yourself to the correct group... should be the uid added to the group... not the uuid.
<dr_willis> i made my .xsession start a gnome-terminal &  befor i did 'exec jwm'
<dr_willis> you could always go to the console and do a 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' then 'xterm'
<zebulon> tyler_d: yes i've seen that solution on ubuntuforums, hasnt worked for me.
<guest123> I created a adhoc network say abc on a ubuntu machine assigning it some ip address, subnet n gateway... Now when I try to connect to  this network abc using another ubuntu machine, it fails! Am I doing something wrong
<guest123> ?
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  we should file a bug report. :)
<tyler_d> zebulon: then unfortunately you are not doing it correctly I :(
<zykotick9> dr_willis, fyi - it's upstream from you (i'm using Debian)
<usr13> TimothyA: Sounds like you have twm not jwm
<zebulon> ubuntu won't boot properly btw, i have to use grub recover mode and then select a normal boot, otherwise it hangs just before i can login
<TimothyA> usr13: apt-get install jwm
<TimothyA> I'm pretty sure that's jwm
<zebulon> tyler_d: i'm sure i've made a mistake myself...
<TimothyA> and not twm
<dp> is anyone else having issues with plymouth starting xdm?
<zebulon> tyler_d: thats for sure ;)
<tyler_d> zebulon: that is the solution though. I assure you.
<TimothyA> dp: YES
<TimothyA> er, no
<TimothyA> gdm here
<zebulon> tyler - problem is it seems non-root processes need that solution, not root itself
<zebulon> tyler - my problems are most visible before login, then after login certain processes can't run, like ubuntu users&groups, date&time etc
<usr13> TimothyA: Right clicking on the desktop area doesn't bring up context menu?
<TimothyA> no
<alex_ole> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<p00r_r00t> need an expert advice on testdisk URGENT! || http://paste.debian.net/146485/
<TimothyA> i do get the 3 window management buttons in the top, though
<p00r_r00t> HELP!
<TimothyA> which isn't twm
<zebulon> tyler - some group permission has been changed i'm sure... i just need to know if the sys/syslog/bin user-processes are the culprit, or my own shizzle root permissions
<alex_ole> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  no panel at the bottom?  odd.
<TimothyA> no panels
<TimothyA> it's GTK mucking up, I think
<TimothyA> does jwm use gtk?
<dr_willis> TimothyA: to get a terminal you could always go to the console and do a 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' then 'xterm'
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  no it does not.
<czardoz> how can i add a "rotate image" to the right click menu in pcmanfm?
<TimothyA> xterm will spawn a new console window, yes
<vivid> hello, i just did a fresh install of xubuntu 11.10 and after rebooting the display manager never starts.  it just sits in a continuous loop of crashing and attempting to start.  i cannot change to a console or do anything with the machine other than hard reset........ anyone know how to fix this?
<TimothyA> but it makes the previous one unusuable
<TimothyA> so what's the point of that?
<dr_willis> TimothyA:   xterm &
<TimothyA> :|
<theishi> Is there a better room to talk about the host file?
<TimothyA> anyhow, for the 15th timwe: how do i REINSTALL GTK?
<dr_willis> will make a xterminal window on teh X display.. not the console
<zykotick9> theishi, no one answered, but I don't think URLs (www.google.com) are valid in the hosts file.
<TimothyA> xterminal window, console, whatever you want to call it
<theishi> vivid: can you get to the boot screen and boot into Linuxs safe mode?
<TimothyA> I'm starting to get pissed off at ubuntu enough to just throw the damn thing out of the window altogether and remove ubuntu and install red hat on all the server
<theishi> zykotick9: yeah i don't think so either... any idea on where i could go to find a file that could do this?
<TimothyA> s
<vivid> theishi, yes, but still doesnt help me figure out what to do
<zykotick9> theishi, no idea.
<tyler_d> TimothyA: what is your frustration if you don't mind TimothyA?
<TimothyA> ...........
<TimothyA> tyler_d: YOU'RE NOT BEING COOL BY USING THAT NICKNAME JUST BECAUSE YOU WATCHED A GOOD MOVIE
<tyler_d> TimothyA: ahhh, re-install GTK?
<sipior> TimothyA: stamping your feet and shaking your rattle is unlikely to get you closer to a solution.
<vibhav> !caps | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<theishi> vivid: do any of the boot options work, can you boot into a terminal through the menu?
<Rictoo> lol TimothyA are you ok
<zebulon> tyler_d: do you know of a good resource for properly editing /etc/group ? i see lots of groups without added users/processes
<Rictoo> you look a little hot temperd
<tyler_d> TimothyA: there is no need to be mean... I'm trying to help. And yes, it is a fantastic movie
<Rictoo> would you like a glass of water?
<TimothyA> you asked for my frustration level, you got it :@
<zebulon> tyler_d: its difficult getting this right without a guide
<deej1976> !text | vivid:
<ubottu> vivid:: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<theishi> zykotick9: ok.. thanks anyway
<vibhav> TimothyA: If you want help , please give us the proper details ; This Channel is not for venting your grievances about ubuntu
<tyler_d> zebulon: from term use vim
<vivid> theishi, the recovery console works, thats it, anything with video fails in an infinite loop.  with both the default installed driver and the nvidia driver
<TimothyA> vibhav: I've been trying to *get* the proper details
<vivid> deej1976, thanks dude, now have that bot tell me whats wrong and how to fix it
<theishi> vivid: I hate to ask the obvious, but what did you do :-) were you messing with anything resently?
<zykotick9> zebulon, don't go blindly removing groups!
<vivid> theishi, fresh install
<Rictoo> !google | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<theishi> oh :-).... hmm vivid
<Rictoo> oh shit
<Rictoo> :D
<TimothyA> unfortunately, google does not respond with anything useful
<TimothyA> + I don't get the RIGHT error messages
<TimothyA> and it isn't logging the error messages which I actually need
<Rictoo> !google | QUIT\r\n
<ubottu> QUIT\r\n: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<zebulon> zykotick9: i'm not removing any groups, i'm trying to place the right user processes in the right groups!
<Rictoo> damn it.
 * TimothyA sighs
<usr13> TimothyA: Why don't you describe what is wrong with your system?
<TimothyA> usr13: for the 18th time? okay
<tyler_d> TimothyA: have you attempted to strace for more output? what output are you getting
<vibhav> TimothyA: Yes
<TimothyA> ubuntu boots, passes loading screen, black screen with a white mouse cursor that is usuable
<TimothyA> and then nothing else
<TimothyA> gdm refuses to start properly
<theishi> vivid: i would try a second attempt at installing ... have you tried that?
<zykotick9> zebulon, in that case you should really be using some of the "tools" to do that then.  usermod addgroup type stuff.
<TimothyA> no idea why, because it doesn't tell me
<TimothyA> x works as expected
<TimothyA> jwm doesn't display the full WM set
<tyler_d> TimothyA: From a term have you attempted to move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart?
<TimothyA> xwm doesn't start either
<TimothyA> there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TimothyA> there is /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<TimothyA> just tell me how to reinstall gtk, because none of the applications that rely on gtk actually work
<theishi> vivid: if that doesn't work... or if you already tried it... i would boot to a terminal and try to run startx.... and see what happens
<tyler_d> TimothyA: what does Xorg.0.log tell you about any errors / problems
<TimothyA> nothing
<zebulon> zykotick9: i'm merely checking the file with cat /etc/group am using adduser, i'm not nano-ing into /etc/group...
<usr13> TimothyA: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> and send resulting URL
<tyler_d> TimothyA: I would at this point drop to term and start a `tail -f /var/log/*` then restart the x session; noting any errors that may occur
<Chees_BHW> can anyone help me locate the mail.log ?
<TimothyA> tyler_d: which i've done for the past 18 times...
<TimothyA> usr13: okay, how do I select everything and copy it?
<tyler_d> TimothyA: Great, can you please pastebin teh output by teeing it to a file for me?
<TimothyA> tyler_d: okay, how do I select everything and copy it?
<Rictoo> pastebinit is a command-line app, TimothyA
<tyler_d> Chees_BHW: updatedb ; locate mail.log
<Rictoo> it takes a text file as an argument
<llutz> Chees_BHW: /var/log/mail.log
<CharminTheMoose> On a default ubuntu install for 11.04, can I just disable cron or will all kinds of bad stuff happen?
<Chees_BHW> llutz its not there - i tried that 1st
<TimothyA> http://paste.debian.net/146485/
<vibhav> TimothyA: Did you try a reinstall
<llutz> Chees_BHW: check your mta-config, where it logs to
<tyler_d> TimothyA: from the term do, `tail -f /var/log/* | tee ~/log.output` then you can simply pop open that file after restarting X and copy the appropriate content please
<zebulon> ech, i've done some damage lol
<Rictoo> TimothyA, that's the wrong paste.
<TimothyA> .... he asked for xorg.0.log
<Rictoo> im seeing a testdisk report :S
<czardoz> how can i rotate all images in a folder by 90 degrees clockwise?
<llutz> czardoz: convert -rotate ...
<usr13> TimothyA: Just issue the command:   pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TimothyA> usr13: ....
<TimothyA> that's what I did
<czardoz> llutz: ok, thanks
<TimothyA> FFS
<Rictoo> TimothyA, no
<Rictoo> you pasted a previous paste
<TimothyA> ...
<TimothyA> WTF
<Rictoo> that someone else did 20 minutes ago
<TimothyA> pastebinit is broken then
<Rictoo> calm down
<vibhav> !language | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<deej1976> !info nautilus-image-manipulator | czardoz:
<ubottu> czardoz:: nautilus-image-manipulator (source: nautilus-image-manipulator): Resize and send images from Nautilus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1~ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 35 kB, installed size 344 kB
<TimothyA> http://paste.debian.net/745142/
<TimothyA> ...
<usr13> TimothyA: lsb_release -a |pastebinit
<TimothyA> how the hell did it put debian there
<TimothyA> No LSB modules are available
<vivid> theishi, works fine if i run startx, clearly lightdm is the problem
<TimothyA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745143/
 * TimothyA is going to replace debian with ubuntu from now on in the links
<TimothyA> http://paste.ubuntu.net/745142/
<Rictoo> there we go, inally
<zebulon> one last question: should the user-processes be owners of their associated locations? for instance postgres:x:1000:1000::/home/postgres:/bin/s
<zebulon> +h
<TimothyA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745142/ eurgh
<iceroot> zebulon: is that the real postgres-user?
<iceroot> zebulon: the one from the daemon
<zebulon> iceroot: as real as ever...
<zebulon> iceroot: should be
<usr13> TimothyA: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zebulon> although postgres fails on boot
<iceroot> zebulon: why does the real postgress-user have a login-shell and the uid 1000
<zebulon> iceroot: no idea, i didn't put it there
<TimothyA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745147/
<iceroot> zebulon: what is your primary ubuntu-user called?
<zebulon> iceroot: guess what
<Rico_> hallo
<zebulon> iceroot: r00t
<zebulon> without the 0s then
<iceroot> zebulon: can you paste the output of "getent passwd" please
<luist> hey guys… im trying to update the loading logo inside a chroot (to make a ISO), but it seems that im having problems with some partitions… anyone help? http://pastie.org/2884835
<zebulon> iceroot: in channel?!
<iceroot> !paste | zebulon
<ubottu> zebulon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> zebulon: there are "just" usernames in that output, no passwords
<usr13> TimothyA: For some strange reason you have a mixture of lucid and natty repos How did that happen?
<TimothyA> usr13: I don't know. I installed this from DVD
<TimothyA> and I haven't altered it except for nginx
<zebulon> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745150/
<iceroot> usr13: there are other users today with strange sources.list-files too
<TimothyA> and I never did a repos upgrade
<usr13> Can someone else look at this and see if they can tell what is going on?:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/745147/
<zebulon> iceroot: i'd appreciate any advice you can give
<TimothyA> *version upgrade
<usr13> iceroot: Really?  Did you guys come to any conclusion about it?
<iceroot> usr13: i just thought they do strange things on there system
<vibhav> usr13: You pasted your sources list
<usr13> vibhav: No, that was TimothyA's
<iceroot> zebulon: is that a default ubuntu-installation?
<zebulon> iceroot: does it have to be?
<iceroot> zebulon: with that passwd something went wrong
<Chees_BHW> llutz can I pm you ?
<zebulon> iceroot: well something is wrong, what went wrong?
<TimothyA> usr13: also, I've added those with the ppa command
<iceroot> zebulon: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<Andrew_Lee> g
<iceroot> usr13: but i still think its not a bug just special user-foo
<TimothyA> for nginx
<zebulon> yay backtrack 5 R1 aka ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx... no support?
<TimothyA> http://wiki.nginx.org/Install#Ubuntu_PPA
<iceroot> zebulon: ah great
<iceroot> zebulon: its not ubuntu and so out of support here :)
<zebulon> noooo
<iceroot> !backtrack | zebulon
<ubottu> zebulon: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<zebulon> i know,, i know...
<rootux> after i setup my ubuntu 10.10 system to ubuntu 11.04 my connection to the internet per wlan was cutted. What can i do to establish the connection?
<zebulon> c'mon just tell me about the proper rights, the issues are all ubuntu kernel related...
<iceroot> zebulon: i you know that please dont ask backtrack questions here, we can not support it
<vibhav> rootux: Please give some more details
<zebulon> of course you can...
<zebulon> but its ok
<vibhav> zebulon: No we can't , It is the channels policy
<iceroot> zebulon: the first issue is a wrong uid order in /etc/passwd about the postgres user
<iceroot> zebulon: i can not support backtrack because i dont know backtrack and when i have a look at the passwd there is a difference to ubuntu-installations
<iceroot> zebulon: because of that i cant give support
<matrix3000> hey guys, how would i fix gui to ask for current user isntead of "administrator" login when current user has sudo
<zebulon> iceroot: i understand, the uid's are the problem at the moment, with gnome-system-tools and similar installations, but this is a user issue i've created.
<TimothyA> okay, so I deem this problem to be unsolvable, and henceforth declare ubuntu to not be desktop-friendly at all
 * TimothyA goes back to windows for development
<iceroot> zebulon: i dont know if the uid is the problem but because of it is not ubuntu, please join the backtrack channel
<berefeira> just updated system, now window resizing for terminal is fubar'd, awesome!
<iceroot> zebulon: and ask them why the default user at installation does not have uid 1000
<iceroot> zebulon: and why the postgresuser have a loginshell and so on
<usr13> TimothyA: If you notice, it says "Official Debian/Ubuntu packages" and then "Ubuntu 10.04:"
<llutz> iceroot: backtracks default user is root...
<zebulon> iceroot: thanks :]
<TimothyA> usr13: turns out, GTK was the problem
<TimothyA> I finally managed to reinstall it, with no thanks to you guys
<iceroot> llutz: as i said, i dont know backtrack and because of that i can not support it
<zebulon> iceroot: i'll give there forums a shot, i believe #backtrac here doesn't provide support or i'm auto-banned for another reason, never been in that channel
<TimothyA> seriously
<iceroot> zebulon: #backtrack-linux
<usr13> TimothyA: But what about the instructions you followed at:  http://wiki.nginx.org/Install#Ubuntu_PPA  ?
<TimothyA> JUST...
<sipior> TimothyA: go away.
<zebulon> iceroot: one last question about the uid then... haldaemon:x:113:122:Hardware abstraction layer,,,:/var/run/hald:/bin/false
<zebulon> iceroot: what are those 3 commas after the name?
<usr13> TimothyA: You need to repair what you messed up there.  OK?
<stuk_gen> hi all, i use ubuntu 11.04 with classic gnome. I put a link near the menu bar, near the clock. Now i want delete this but i don't know how can i do this. What is the method?
<llutz> zebulon: stop offtopic stuff here now pls. if you're 1337 enough to use and break a pentesting distro which isn't meant to be used on regular base, you'll find help somewhere. just not here
<TimothyA> usr13: ... can you count for me how often I asked on how to reinstall gtk, and how often it got answered?
<TimothyA> and yes, I've tried to google for it, without any results showing up
<TimothyA> I had to do it by sheer luck of hitting the right package name to reinstall
<iceroot> zykotick9: man 5 passwd
<iceroot> zykotick9: wrong nick
<iceroot> ...
<usr13> TimothyA: So what did you do?
<TimothyA> ...
 * TimothyA is about to explode
<sipior> TimothyA: please do.
<TimothyA> usr13: I reinstalled gtk, that's what I did
<rootux> vibhav, when i start the browser for example it says "there can't establish a conection to the server>"
<rootux> vibhav, but if i connet the pc with the router it says the connection to the router is established
<rootux> vibhav, i got a broadcom network driver
<usr13> TimothyA: Look, we are trying to help you here.  Do you want help or not?
 * TimothyA bangs his head on the desk
<iceroot> TimothyA: are you really flaming people here which give you free support in there free time about not saying what you want?
<iceroot> TimothyA: if so, please type /wc
<jpmh> I am running unity - I am starting to like it.  I use putty to connect to a number of machines,  it is in the bar on the left (Good), I click on it and putty opens (good), But if it is already open, how do I start another copy?
<TimothyA> iceroot: no, I asked several times, in a row, without being answered about reinstalling gtk. yet everyone seemed eager to tell me to purge/remove/reinstall everything *but* GTK
<iceroot> TimothyA: if not, be kind to the people here, we are all doing our best in our free time
<TimothyA> even after I said multiple times that GTK was throwing errors it shouldn't be throwing
<TimothyA> I'm just really frustrated at the moment, that's all
<iceroot> TimothyA: not my problem
<TimothyA> fine, then anyone who searches the logs will know to reinstall gtk instead of everything else
<rootux> how can i find out the name of my network card?
<usr13> TimothyA: Ok, well you fixed it. Let's move on.
<deej1976> jpmh: Should be able to right click and start a new putty
<llutz> rootux: lspci
<craven> What's the best way to get my Personal Hotspot working on ubuntu 11.04? Don't have a wifi card so it would need to be the USB drivers.
<rootux> thx
<iceroot> craven: ?
<dr_willis> Personal Hotspot is what exactly?
<iceroot> craven: you dont have a wifi-card?
<craven> iceroot: dr_willis: iPhone tethering
<jpmh> deej1976:  no - that's the rub - when I right click it bnrings me back to the one that is already open if there is one
<usr13> TimothyA: On another issue, you need to repair your soruces.list file.
<craven> iceroot: nope, I have a external wifi dongle but couldn't get the linux drivers for it to work
<sattu94> I believe it's called USB tethering, a hotspot is exclusively wi-fi, right ?
<dr_willis> a external wifi dongle... is a wireless card. :) its just a usb one..
<iceroot> craven: a linux-driver for the iphone as wifi-adapter?
<deej1976> jpmh: Just install putty
<dr_willis> bbl
<deej1976> jpmh: Just installing putty myself
<craven> sattu94: the full thing is called 'Personal Hotspot' on the phone
<TimothyA> great, now dbus is malfunctioning
<CharminTheMoose> On a default ubuntu install for 11.04, can I just disable cron or will all kinds of bad stuff happen?
<iceroot> CharminTheMoose: not a good idea to disable cron
<craven> iceroot: no a ubuntu driver for the iphone as a usb dongle (it shows up as a ethernet connection on winxp)
<jpmh> deej1976: what do you mean - I have putty installed - that's why I can open it from there
<craven> I found this tutorial http://www.marvinlemos.net/?p=321 but will I be able to install repositorys without a internet connection?
<deej1976> jpmh: I've installed putty to have a look
<iceroot> craven: hm sorry dont know, i (luckily) dont have stuff from apple
<CharminTheMoose> iceroot, why not? What stuff does cron manage?
<iceroot> CharminTheMoose: e.g. logrotate
<sattu94> craven: yes you need the internet, to get stuff from the repositories.
<iceroot> CharminTheMoose: and everything you will find with this command /cat /etc/cron.*
<iceroot> CharminTheMoose: what is the reason you want to disable cron?
<craven> sattu94: I have the internet on my xp partition (the one I'm on atm) anyway I could download them to my external hard drive and run them off that?
<bo_root> i just installed latest ubuntu on my mothers laptop and now i cant enable wireless, switch is not responding and its shut down, any hints?
<iceroot> craven: you can to that with deb-files, yes
<jpmh> in unity I now have in the launcher a tab for Update Manager, there is a number 32 in it,  when I click on it nothing happens - why not
<sattu94> craven: but you dont get deb files from repos.
<placki4ever> bo_root: Open the Terminal and run "lspci" so we can know what wireless card you have
<rootux> after i set up my system to ubuntu 11.04 (my network controller is: Broadcom Corpartion BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wirless LAN Controller) I only can etablish a wirless connection to the router, but if i start a browser it says connection to the sever can't be establish. What can I do ?
<CharminTheMoose> iceroot, I don't personally have a need to run it anyway, like, I could run any of the commands I care about on an as-needed basis.
<bo_root> placki4ever: BCM43225
<CharminTheMoose> Logrotate I could run when I needed to, like.
<iceroot> CharminTheMoose: that is not a good reason to disable cron
<topriddy> hope this is valid: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gillesg/ppa
<iceroot> CharminTheMoose: have a look at cat /etc/cron.daily/*  some of that sounds important
<placki4ever> bo_root and rootux: If you don't find any other solution, you can try using ndiswrapper to install the windows driver
<iceroot> TimothyA: sounds correct
<craven> sattu94: iceroot: I think I've found the deb-files here (https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa) not sure which 'ipheth' to download as there are several
<usr13> TimothyA: YOU are malfunctioning.  I would say that the first thing you need to do is edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the last 6 lines.
<TimothyA> usr13: ... it doesn't even LOAD anything from those repositories except for nginx
<iceroot> craven: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<topriddy> how do i tell apt-get to prefer 32bit files when on a 64 bit linux system?
<usr13> TimothyA: Ok well you seem to know more about this than me.  Sorry.  I'll move on.
<iceroot> topriddy: why?
<craven> iceroot: don't have access to that atm as I'm on a different partition. I assume the version I'm supposed to download is derived from my ethernet card?
<bo_root> placki4ever: i am using ndiswrapper on FreeBSD, but to use it on ubuntu, i mean, i heard that on ubuntu works almost everything out of the box :)
<MonkeyDust> topriddy  you need ia-lib something
<iceroot> craven: no just the ubuntu-version is important. 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 or something like that
<placki4ever> bo_root: yes, "almost", broadcom wireless seems to be one of those things who don't
<sattu94> craven: and your CPU arch, ubuntu version
<topriddy> iceroot: some stuff in the repos i added doesnt find amd64 indexes and is messing up my installations
<craven> iceroot: I'm on 11.04
<topriddy> iceroot: i am following instructions here: http://code.google.com/p/v4l4j/wiki/DebianInstall
<jjg> hi all .. i created an ubuntu server that I now need a GUI on .. is there a simple apt-get command to install a GUI?
<iceroot> topriddy: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and cat /etc/issue
<deej1976> jpmh: Just looking at adding a quicklist to the icon
<iceroot> !paste | topriddy
<ubottu> topriddy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sattu94> jjg: depends on what "GUI" you want, there are multiple "GUI"s
<iceroot> craven: then you need the debfile for natty
<jjg> sattu94: what's the default GUI or most commonly used GUI?
<sattu94> craven: make sure you get the correct srchitacture.
<rootux> can i install nidswarpper by : sudo apt-get install nidswarpper  ?
<sattu94> jjg: gnome, kde
<MonkeyDust> rootux  you mean ndiswrapper
<jjg> ok .. gnome is what I'm used to.
<jjg> apt-get install gnome?
<sattu94> jjg: gnome comes with ubuntu, kde comes with kubuntu
<placki4ever> rootux: you can get its gui by sudo apt-get install ndis-gtk - this should also give ndiswrapper's cli
<jjg> sattu94: got it, tx
<craven> iceroot: sattu94: Thanks, found a general one (I think) and will try the natty one if that fails.
<sattu94> jjg: you might need other packages too
<synapse> I am running 2.6.32-35-generic #78, if I do a git clone of git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git, is it possible for me to use my existing /boot/config-2.6.32-35-generic as the .config when rebuilding?  I want to ensure everything is exactly the same except a hack I've made
<iceroot> craven: great
<jjg> sattu94: will apt-get not resolve the dependencies for me?
<rootux> thanks a lot :_)
<iceroot> synapse: yes the config should match because its the ubuntu-config
<sattu94> jjg: it will, but gnome will probably be bare bones GUI,
<iceroot> jjg: it will
<iceroot> jjg: what you want? install gnome3?
<sattu94> jjg: ig you need a fully functional desktop like ubuntu desktop, you might want to get the package "ubuntu-desktop"...
<synapse> iceroot: do I need to do a make menuconfig if I use the config from /boot ?
<JHH> Can someone private chat with me about ubuntu software centre
<iceroot> synapse: sorry dont know
<jjg> sattu94: ok thanks
<iceroot> jjg: just ask your detailed question here
<jjg> iceroot: yah, i think so
<iceroot> jjg: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> JHH: just ask your detailed question here
<synapse> it seems like everytime I have compiled a kenel, half of my stuff quits working
<iceroot> jjg: you are using ubuntu 11.10?
<jjg> how to tell?
<jjg> iceroot: I think so
<iceroot> jjg: cat /etc/issue
<jjg> 11.10
<topriddy> iceroot: please, why wont this work for me? The APT repository part :( http://code.google.com/p/v4l4j/wiki/DebianInstall
<tjader> Hi. When I insert a SD disk or USB drive and try to open it via the unity launcher it tries to open the folder with the archive manager. How can I fix that?
<iceroot> jjg: you are using unity at the moment?
<jjg> iceroot: it's a server install in a VM
<iceroot> topriddy: Starting with version 0.8.8, the Debian packages only support Lucid and subsequent releases. You have two options:
<JHH> I cannot instal anything on software center, it says to check my internet connection. The internet conectgion is fine but it will not install. this has happened with lots of different apps i've tried to install
<jjg> iceroot: I think I will create another VM with a GUI instead of downloading the packages .. it is 1.4 GB
<sattu94> jjg: if you need something lightweight lxde,xfce might do your job..
<jjg> sattu94: ok thanks
<iceroot> jjg: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will bring you gnome3 + unity
<iceroot> jjg: but i dont think you need that on a server
<rootux> placki4ever, sorry I tried sudo apt-get install ndis-gtk   --   but it printed: packet can't be found...
<Jonii> anyone know why these four things seem to have nothing to do with each other: 1) layout used for typing stuff, 2) layout used for ctrl-<key> type of shortcuts, 3) layout displayed next to the login screen or on top info applet thingie, and 4) layout shown when you click that info applet and select "show layout"
<JHH> <iceroot>I cannot instal anything on software center, it says to check my internet connection. The internet conectgion is fine but it will not install. this has happened with lots of different apps i've tried to install
<jjg> iceroot: if I do a default desktop install, does that include gnome3 + unity
<iceroot> JHH: can you ping google.com?
<sattu94> jjg: yes, if you have 11.10+..
<placki4ever> rootux: hmm... I forgot if it's in the repos or not... Anyway it *should* be on the CD
<jjg> iceroot: I don't .. but after I installed I realized I want to keep multiple terminals open in my VM so I need X
<iceroot> jjg: yes
<Jonii> I've used two systems, and both 10.4 and 11.10, and the problem persist, so I think I can say that this is simply a bug in ubuntu
<iceroot> jjg: yes but needing x is different to install complete gnome3 with ubuntu-stuff
<jjg> iceroot: tx
<iceroot> jjg: you can use ssh to connect to your vm or you can install x
<sattu94> jjg: and if u need multiple terminals, try byobu, or screen , or ctrl+alt+F(num)
<sattu94> jjg: on a server.
<jjg> iceroot: yep .. thanks
<jjg> sattu94: thanks
<JHH> <iceroot>: ping? sorry I'm a noob
<jjg> creating a new VM now
<iceroot> JHH: no problem. can you e.g. browse the internet with firefox?
<iceroot> JHH: lets use this chat instead
<JHH> <iceroot> yes i can
<iceroot> JHH: you know how to open a terminal?
<JHH> <iceroot> yep
<topriddy> iceroot: you said i have two options?? I am waiting please.
<iceroot> topriddy: read the link you gave me
<iceroot> topriddy: i just copied the text from there
<iceroot> JHH: please paste the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "sudo apt-get update"
<iceroot> !paste | JHH
<ubottu> JHH: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deej1976> jpmh: Sorry, I can't get the infomation for a quicklist right
<Pilif12p> my CD drive doesn't seem to work.
<iceroot> !work | Pilif12p
<ubottu> Pilif12p: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<luist> hey guys… im trying to update the loading logo inside a chroot (to make a ISO), but it seems that im having problems with some partitions… anyone help? http://pastie.org/2884835
<deej1976> jpmh: Why not just use a terminal and ssh
<topriddy> iceroot: i dont understand the *Lucid and subsequent releases part* I am on Ubuntu 11.10. I have tried manual installation too and it fails. i am grabbing on straws now. :(
<iceroot> topriddy: lucid is ubuntu 10.04
<iceroot> topriddy: the page wants to tell you that you must enable a ppa for versions higher then 10.04
<Pilif12p> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1386788
<jpmh> deej1976: putty is MUCH better that ssh - right now what I am doing to make the second instance is: terminal and then invoking putty there - horrible kludge
<MonkeyDust> luist  according to fstab, it seems you mounted / to some non-recognized device
<placki4ever> luist: maybe there's no partition set as "/" in /etc/fstab or it's set incorrectly?
<iceroot> topriddy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gillesg/ppa && sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get install libv4l4j-java
<jpmh> deej1976: and more to the point - what if I want to do this with other things - does unity stop me
<luist> MonkeyDust: placki4ever: its a chroot and tutorial only told me to mount /sys and /rpoc
<iceroot> luist: sounds likes / is encrpyted?
<JHH> <iceroot>  okay pasted there
<iceroot> JHH: i need the link to view it
<deej1976> jpmh: Look at running a terminal with a screen session, Then you can have 9 easy accessible ssh sessions in one terminal
<luist> iceroot: ?
<luist> iceroot: ^
<JHH> <iceroot>: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745168/
<iceroot> jpmh: if you say putty is better i think you like beer :) ? have a look at "screen"
<topriddy> iceroot: i did all that before. on runing of second command i get a 404 Not Found error on /binary-amd64/Packages
<placki4ever> luist: Well, looks like the system is telling you to mount something as "/" now,  see if that helps
<topriddy> iceroot: then i decided to try the sane/sane.d/jsane option. met headaches with that too. :(
<iceroot> JHH: hm everything is fine and the package-files are transfered succesfully
<deej1976> Pilif12p: Have you tried adding -o loop
<luist> placki4ever: what should i mount as "/" ?
<iceroot> topriddy: then the ppa is not providing stuff for ubuntu 11.10
<iceroot> topriddy: contact the ppa maintainer /wiki author and ask if there is a ppa for 11.10
<JHH> so why wont it let me install?
<JHH> <iceroot> so why wont it let me install?
<iceroot> JHH: you said there was an error about fetching an amd64 package file
<tarvid> any point in debugging 11.10 failure to automount DVDs on a Dimension 8300?
<iceroot> tarvid: dmesg
<tarvid> empty when I insert a DVD
<iceroot> JHH: ah sorry you said that software-center cant connect to the internet
<tarvid> it is a regression and used to work
<sebastian__> hola
<iceroot> JHH: what software you want to install?
<placki4ever> luist: the main partition, the one holding everything else mounted, the one keeping the system files, but it seems to be weird that you can edit "/etc/fstab" and access other files when "/" is not specifed...
<tarvid> new kernel today did not fix
<jayar> can anyone reccomend a decent alternative to cpanel for ubuntu server?
<JHH> <iceroot> okay its workign now it looks like. I'm trying to intall drivers for a printer
<iceroot> JHH: ah ok, good to hear
<tarvid> manual mount fails - no mediusm in drive
<topriddy> iceroot: thanks 'friend', i appreciate all the help/support.
<jpmh> iceroot: what screen?  anyway = the issue is more generic - lets assume I want to launch a second copy of anything
<tarvid> obviously a kernel bug
<iceroot> jpmh: open a terminal and type "screen"
<iceroot> jpmh: also see "man screen"
<iceroot> jpmh: when inside the screen session you can use "ctrl + a +c" to open a new screen/tab, switch them with "ctrl + a + n"
<topriddy> iceroot: i wonder why the manual installation sucks though. I keep going in circles of dependency management. would wish all other deps were transparently just installed.
<iceroot> jpmh: screen will also hold the session open, even when you close the ssh connection
<iceroot> topriddy: not when the versions are not matching
<iceroot> topriddy: then you dont want an automaticly installation
<topriddy> do we reckon one can just read stufff directly from vide
<topriddy> do we reckon one can just read stufff directly from /dev/video* stream directly
<iceroot> jpmh: there is nothing more powerfull then screen + ssh (vim of course but that is another topic)
<domnic> hi
<placki4ever> hello
<edbian> placki4ever: hi
<mika213> Hi
<edbian> placki4ever: quiet in here today...
<mika213> i need help
<deej1976> !ask | mika213
<ubottu> mika213: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<inzi> hey everyone
<placki4ever> hey there
<inzi> Does anyone have a fix for the brightness issue, on ubuntu 11.10, i' hve to keep adjusting the brightness everytime i restart!
<inzi> Hey placki4ever
<inzi> hey @placki4ever how are u?
<inzi> Does anyone have a fix for the brightness issue, on ubuntu 11.10, i' hve to keep adjusting the brightness everytime i restart!
<deej1976> !patience | inzi
<ubottu> inzi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<placki4ever> inzi: Fine, thanks! Trying to look up for an answer for ya, or at least a workaround
<inzi> ahhh thankx ..
<jpmh> iceroot: looking at screen - ty
<inzi> oops sorry deej.. im quite new to the irc client.
<inzi> placki4ever : are u on ubuntu 11.10?
<inzi> placki4ever: unity or gnome shell?
<placki4ever> inzi: ubuntu 11.10, unity
<inzi> placki4ever: oh yeah.. im experiencing this issue when i safely remove my external hdd.. entire system hangs.
<shane_> Hi guys
<inzi> shane : Hey shane!
<synapse> I have an intel processor(uname -a shows x86_64), do I want to use the amd64 kernel ARCH config?
<edbian> synapse: yep
<shane_> I am having a problem getting my ralink device working - it works in 11.10 however not in 10.10
<edbian> synapse: do you have more than 3.2 Gb of ram?
<synapse> 4gb
<inzi> synapse : then x64 it is
<edbian> synapse: yep, use 64 bit OS.  If you don't you will only be able to use 3.2 Gb of ram
<azertyii> hi
<shane_> The device is Edimax EW-7718Un, I have tried multiple online documents to no avail.
<azertyii> anyone there ?
<edbian> no
<inzi> hey azertyii
<azertyii> what this one ^ mean on ubuntu ?
<placki4ever> inzi: Sorry, but it looks like I cannot find a solution for you
<inzi> placki4ever.:  thnx dude. seems like we'll have to wait for it to get fixd hopefully soon..do u use ubuntu on a laptop or desktop
<placki4ever> inzi: laptop
<inzi> placki4ever: u dont have that issue?
<placki4ever> inzi: a workaround to this would be to set a startup script that changes the brightness to the desired level
<placki4ever> inzi: No, I don't have this issue
<inzi> placki4ever : hmmm yah..i figured that would be the only solution...
<inzi> placki4ever : so far its the only problem im having with 11.10.. everything else seems to be just peachy :)
<azertyii> this one ^ mean  ?
<inzi> azertyii : sorry no idea
<odb|fidel> azertyii: try to rephrase your question
<azertyii> ok
<azertyii> i can see in most case in command line ppl are used to use this sign ^,  i don't know what's for ?
<rootux> how can install such a packet in terminal: ndiswrapper-1.57rc1.tar.gz
<topriddy> seems everything i try to install have unmet dependencies. *sigh*
<odb|fidel> azertyii: show us an example
<topriddy> something as simple as sudo apt-get install build-essential doesnt work for me
<placki4ever> rootux: It will be easier for you to download a .deb file instead
<deej1976> topriddy| pastebinit output
<odb|fidel> topriddy: paste the result/output somewhere
<inzi> rootux:  isnt the ndiswrapper in the softwarecenter?
<m3talh3ad1> i want a good tutorial about the ice service. can't find anything
<Pici> m3talh3ad1: What is the 'ice service'?
<domnic> inzi, slacker
<topriddy> deej1976: i dont have (cant find pidgin) irc client on my Ubuntu 11
<Chees_BHW> how can i locate rsyslog.conf ?
<odb|fidel> Chees_BHW: i.e. using find/locate in cli
<m3talh3ad1> Pici: i can't describe it better. i saw it in the mumble tutorial
<Chees_BHW> i tried - its not working, odb|fidel
<deej1976> topriddy: sudo apt-get pastebinit ? returns error
<odb|fidel> Chees_BHW: for sure find/locate do work
<Chees_BHW> i mean it doesnt find it
<llutz> Chees_BHW: /etc/rsyslog.conf (or rsyslog.d/*)
<Pici> m3talh3ad1: If its mumble specific, maybe the folks in #mumble have a better idea?
<Chees_BHW> llutz its not in /etc .. thats why Im confused
<m3talh3ad1> yeah maybe
<llutz> Chees_BHW: apt-cache policy rsyslog |grep -i iinsta
<inzi> domnic : wah
<AkhlD> is there anyway to fix this proxy bug?
<Chees_BHW> llutz can i pl u ?
<azertyii> grep "^[bB]" fic4
<Chees_BHW> pm*
<azertyii> grep "^[bB]" fic4 odb|fidel
<llutz> Chees_BHW: nope, keep it in the channel
<azertyii> this is just only an exemple
<AkhlD> i have installed tor proxy and its working, but i cant configure it with chrome
<Chees_BHW> llutz in /etc there is rsyslog.d and inside there's only postfix.conf - i can give a pastebin
<Pici> azertyii: its part of the regex syntax.  Its not really in the scope of this channel, but outside the brackets it means to match the beginning of the line, inside the brackets it is a negation.
<deej1976> azertyii : ^Y means Ctrl-Y, http://www.answers.com/topic/caret
<placki4ever> rootux: I told you to install ndis-gtk using apt-get before... Sorry, it's "ndisgtk" ( no "-"). Try it again with the correct name, please
<odb|fidel> azertyii: the sign in general is calleD: circumflex
<llutz> Chees_BHW: there should also be the rsyslog.conf
<domnic> inz, he will learn to compile for its need he's already there...will take some time to do it
<odb|fidel> it should negate an expression afaik
<Chees_BHW> llutz there isnt :S
<topriddy> how is Ubuntu support for sane? am considering that now.
<topriddy> sane + jsane.
<inzi> domnic : ooo ok.. im a noob to ubuntu myself.. hvnt really had time to learn the inner workings :(
<topriddy> so far i keep hitting errors in that too. Should we just say linux isnt to good for peripheral devices?
<azertyii> grep "^[bB]" fic4 odb|fidel
<Chees_BHW> llutz in rsyslod.d there is 1 file - postfix.conf and there's the content of it http://pastebin.com/wM94jhgu
<Pici> azertyii: Was there something wrong with my answer?
<azertyii> grep "^[bB]" fic4 ok so if i understand well this command is
<llutz> Chees_BHW: why did you remove it? ;)    get a default rsyslog.conf from someone using the same distro-version as you
<mquasar> hi all, I want to execute a python script when I log in, but haven't found the right place to do that
<Chees_BHW> llutz lol i didnt. maybe my hosting modified the ubuntu LAMP ..
<mquasar> tried .bash_profile, .bash_login
<azertyii> equal to	grep "^[bB]" fic4     =    grep "[bB]" fic4
<dp> where does ubuntu keep the dm to start (gdm/kdm/xdm/etc) ?
<mquasar> and .bashrc
<azertyii> correct ?
<inzi> alright guys.. thanks for all ur help
<inzi> cheerio n gudnight!
<Chees_BHW> llutz my default user in ubuntu LAMP 10.4 is root  so i dont sudo - is that normal or my hosting provider modified something ?
<azertyii> do you get what i mean Pici
<azertyii>  ?
<llutz> Chees_BHW: it happens
<UICTamale> Hello everyone.  After performing a usual apt-get update/upgrade this morning, my laptop with an ATI graphics card using the open-source drivers on ubuntu 11.10 is running incredibly slowly.
<Chees_BHW> ok thanks llutz
<ragnarok> hey
<llutz> Chees_BHW: i'll paste you my conf, 2 secs
<domnic> !dbus
<UICTamale> Can anyone help?
<azertyii> well anyone can aswer to my questioN ,
<azertyii> ?
<urthmover> I have installed 11.10. during the boot process I see the ubuntu splash screen...then goes blank and I see a blinking cursor in the upper left.  From that point I have waited for at least 10 minutes and the cursor is still there.  If I press Alt-F2 I am put on a nice new vtty and given the opportunity to log in.  How can I fix the initial startup so that I am prompted with a login without pressing Alt_F2?
<domnic> ! dbus
<llutz> Chewtoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745188/
<deej1976> azertyii : ^Y means Ctrl-Y, http://www.answers.com/topic/caret
<ragnarok> The kmess package in ubuntu is buggy. It has a disconnection bug which was fixed in a recent version of Kmess. Please update it.
<azertyii> this one : grep "^[bB]" fic4   is equal to this one     grep "[bB]" fic4
<dp> anyone?
<Jordan_U> !bug | ragnarok
<ubottu> ragnarok: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Jordan_U> ragnarok: Reporting bugs here will do nothing to get them fixed.
<llutz> azertyii: no
<azertyii> why ? llutz
<jatt> which is the best way of installing grub on an external USB drive and make it bootable?
<synapse> How can I ensure that the eact same kernel options/config will be built (except for one file I hacked) for Lucid?  I cloned the source and want to use /boot/config-2.6.32-35-generic as my config.
<llutz> azertyii: ^ <- at the beginning of a line
<urthmover> is plymouth or something getting in the way?  How do I begin to troubleshoot this boot process issue?
<UICTamale> Hello everyone.  After performing a usual apt-get update/upgrade this morning, my laptop with an ATI graphics card using the open-source drivers on ubuntu 11.10 is running incredibly slowly.  Can anyone help?
<azertyii> ok perfect i get now llutz
<azertyii> thanks
<odb|fidel> UICTamale: what is slow?
<UICTamale> Everything.  Moving windows, typing in the terminal
<UICTamale> etc
<odb|fidel> the entire device or just x/gui related things?
<UICTamale> I believe it's all X related
<scope> hi, does anyone know about this stuff: http://pastebin.com/VpkgJUcS ... i got it after changing my hostname...
<UICTamale> The mouse is responding quickly
<domnic> UICTamale, you should read the manual before upgrade.. according to system requirements.
<UICTamale> but that's about it
<UICTamale> Really??  The update manager doesn't really warn you that things might be unusable after just updating your packages.. :[
<iceroot> domnic: he is talking about apt-get upgrade
<scope> it's weird cuz now i can't upgrade or install anythin at the CLI
<iceroot> domnic: no "do-release-upgrade"
<surfdue> Good morning, I have a final ram question. I am purchased 16gb of ram today I have these two options Centon 1333Mhz - http://bit.ly/v8zFJo (Radioshack - Total: $100) or PNY 1066Mhz - http://bit.ly/v0FAqP (CompUSA/Tigerdirect - Total: $80)
<UICTamale> I guess one of my main questions is whether I should be using the open source drivers at all.. with my last laptop I had to use fglrx
<iceroot> surfdue: ##hardware
<scope> please help, does anyone here knows how i can remove these in my ifconfig output: http://pastebin.com/VpkgJUcS
<surfdue> cd ##hardware
<surfdue> ;)
<azertyii> this command is used what kind of purpose ? eval
<UICTamale> But I was humming along fine with the open source drivers until 20 minutes ago
<Boreeas> Somehow, my flash is all laggy/buggy. Screen freezes every couple of second,  screens to fade correctly...
<Boreeas> How can I fix this?
<domnic> no i simply want to say read the system requirement before you upgrade ..simply typing command in terminal will end you like this...sorry for this words
<llutz> azertyii: i'd think your teacher wants YOU to do your homework, not us
<UICTamale> domnic: I thought it was good to always stay up to date
<dp> where does ubuntu keep the dm to start (gdm/kdm/xdm/etc) ?
<iceroot> domnic: again, we are talking about apt-get upgrade. your sentence does not make any sense
<codeforkjeff> hi folks, this morning i updated oneiric to kernel 3.0.0-12 and now i'm getting a kernel error on boot: "CIFS VFS: could not allocate crypto hmacmd5" i have a few CIFS mounts in my fstab. am i missing a dependency or something?
<iceroot> UICTamale: maybe "top" is showing what is causing a high load?
<azertyii> anyone else ?
<iceroot> azertyii: ?
<UICTamale> iceroot: overall cpu usage is very low, but X is using almost 90%
<UICTamale> command "Xorg"
<Pici> azertyii: This channel is not a repalcement for reading manpages.  Maybe You should take a look at a bash programming guide or the guides listed in the topic of #bash
<iceroot> UICTamale: any hints in the xorg.log?
<UICTamale> [    40.164] (II) RADEON(0): Allocate new frame buffer 3840x1296 stride 3840
<UICTamale> [    40.164] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 210913K
<iceroot> UICTamale: is this also in the logs before you did the upgrade?
<DrPoO> how do I kill gnome from the command line?
<webBuilder> guys I configure dual monitor in ubuntu 11.10 in gnome classig but where there is the pannel on the top of the screen in stead of being as usual now I see that its taking half of the screen. how can I eliminate this problem, I have NVIDia driver on Latitude e6510
<UICTamale> oo good idea.. let me check.
<shanept> DrPo0: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop
<iceroot> DrPoO: sudo servide gdm stop  (or lightdm)
<iceroot> !upstart | shanept
<ubottu> shanept: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<shanept> DrPo0: Must be run from terminal NOT gnome-terminal
<UICTamale> iceroot: looks like it, yes
<shanept> iceroot: Thanks
<domnic> UICTamale, sorry for the drift.. can you paste output of ..lspci | grep VGA
<iceroot> UICTamale: ok then i dont think its the issue
<DrPoO> thanks iceroot
<tonyblack> hallo
<UICTamale> iceroot: I'm thinking I should try the proprietary AMD driver
<iceroot> UICTamale: what is the package-name of the open-source driver you are using?
<iceroot> UICTamale: maybe "apt-get changelog packagename" has some usefull infos
<UICTamale> xserver-xorg-video-ati
<UICTamale> and xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Osmodivs> LINUX Kernel Update is here!!
<szal> UICTamale: what card exactly are you talking about?
<iceroot> UICTamale: last changed 11.08.2011
<iceroot> UICTamale: both
<Osmodivs> Kernel 3.0.0.13.15 FTW!!
<iceroot> UICTamale: on 11.10
<orated> !gpt
<Osmodivs> Oh... there is a 3.1 version already available?
<UICTamale> I have the firepro m8900
<codeforkjeff> no one else seeing CIFS errors on 11.10 after upgrade to 3.0.0-12?
<Osmodivs> Well... I use UBUNTU
<szal> Osmodivs: won't be, at least not for Oneiric
<webBuilder> you know what
<webBuilder> I'm going to try mint
<UICTamale> szal:  I just downloaded ati-driver-installer-11-11-x86.x86_64.run
<webBuilder> I'm tired of this ubuntu
<Osmodivs> szal: Can Ubuntu Break if I compile the latest Kernel?
<szal> UICTamale: that was not the question
<orated> How can I use GUID Partition Table method with installer than using default MBR style partitioning scheme?
<szal> Osmodivs: I pretty much guess so
<Thetawaves> I have a kernel module set in debug mode yet i can not figure out where the messages go, they're not in dmesg, /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log
<szal> webBuilder: Mint is just Ubuntu in shinier packaging
<UICTamale> szal:  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Blackcomb [AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series] - it's the firepro M8900
<Osmodivs> ... I'll stick with Ubuntu's tailored Kernel
<Osmodivs> Thank you very much
<domnic> UICTamale, uname -a
<urthmover> :exit
<UICTamale> domnic: Linux tamastation 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:27:26 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<scope> please help, does anyone here knows how i can remove these in my ifconfig output: http://pastebin.com/VpkgJUcS
<Jordan_U> orated: If your drive is larger than 2 TiB then GPT will be used by default. If not, then you can get the installer to use gpt by creating a GPT label with GParted first, then installing Ubuntu.
<rootux> Where can I find a driver for (Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller) ? -- I already googled it and search on the Broadcom site but I don't find anything.
<webBuilder> szal, propably it is but the gui change is not working for me in dual monitor, I ask a question no one answer, they keep creating new OS every freaking 6 month yet the changes do not do other than westing my time
<szal> UICTamale: are you sure your card is listed as supported by that driver?
<webBuilder> at this point even Windows 7 is great
<webBuilder> at list lately doesn't break
<sipior> webBuilder: complain elsewhere.
<pangur> I have Ubuntu 11.10 and want to put spyder into the list of icons in my launcher panel.  I can run spyder via terminal but would prefer to be able to click on an icon instead.  Any suggestions as to how I might do that, please?
<domnic> UICTamale, so what's the big deal to provide uname -a
<webBuilder> sipior, this is I think the right place, we are westing time by creating new version every six month common
<UICTamale> domnic:  ? I just pasted it
<sipior> webBuilder: you're mistaken.
<webBuilder> how much time did you really wested in updating upgrading etc...
<Jordan_U> webBuilder: This channel is for support, not for unproductive complaining. Good luck with a new OS, but please keep discussion here to productive support questions.
<webBuilder> Jordan_U, I really did ask a legitimate problem no one answer except gang banging on my complains
<incorrect> what is the performance hit if I was to use a swap file rather than a partition?
<phunyguy_> hey folks, is network-manager able to manage bridged connections?
<ragnarok> here?
<odb|fidel> webBuilder: dont you get it? your input is not about support - so you are somehow in the wrong place to discuss it
<phunyguy_> I am trying to set up a virtual machine host with KVM and bridged networking.  I used command line to create the bridge, but then network manager gets upset and stops managing the network.
<iceroot> incorrect: partition will be faster (but i dont think you will see the differences)
<phunyguy_> including not connecting to my VPN
<webBuilder> "here is my legitimate question I have had" guys I configure dual monitor in ubuntu 11.10 in gnome classig but where there is the pannel on the top of the screen in stead of being as usual now I see that its taking half of the screen. how can I eliminate this problem, I have NVIDia driver on Latitude e6510
<Jordan_U> webBuilder: If nobody knows the answer to your question then nobody will answer it. That does not give you a right to continue with offtopic and unproductive complaining. This is your last warning to stop.
<incorrect> iceroot, i was thinking about using a file on an encrypted partition, rather than using encrypted swap
<zykotick9> incorrect, a swap file can also not be used for hibernation
<domnic> incorrect, if you have low ram swap will help you till some extend
<incorrect> maybe i should just upgrade to 8GB and forget having swap
<llutz> there are hibernation-methods working with swap-files. just the default won't
<domnic> incorrect, what you really want to do
<incorrect> oh yes, 8gb is nothing
<UICTamale> I am not sure that the default AMD linux driver includes support for my card. I don't see a list of cards it supports anywhere.  I did however find this page:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/57612/dell-m6600-amd-firepro-m8900-graphics-driver-and-power-issues
<incorrect> in terms of cost
<sipior> incorrect: you'll want at least some swap, irrespective of ram allotment.
<incorrect> sipior, i don't care about hibernate
<zykotick9> phunyguy, i'd be surprised if N-M can do bridging stuff, i too use KVM+bridge networking (but no N-M here).  Best of luck, with your N-M VPN you might need it ;)
<Thetawaves> incorrect, no performance hit
<sipior> incorrect: i wasn't referring to hibernation.
<incorrect> why would i want swap with more ram than i can shake a stick at?
<phunyguy_> doh... thanks zykotick9
<sipior> incorrect: you'll want swap to handle unused memory allocations, to keep them out of ram.
<webBuilder> Jordan_U,  since you worned me here is a good question then 1) why there is new version of ubuntu every 6 month, 2) why it's pops up if I do not upgrade to the new version the message every time I start the machine, and yet when I upgrade things are not working, is there a way to stop those messages and stick to the older version
<incorrect> sipior, just means they have to swap in if i need them
<sipior> incorrect: trading €0.10/GB disk space for €20+/GB ram is not terribly clever.
 * pangur is away: Gone away for now
<odb|fidel> webBuilder: 1) cause canonical decided too -  2) cause you havent reconfigured the behaviour
<odb|fidel> simple isnt it?
<JHH> I need help installing epson printer packages. I have downloaded the correct ones from the internet but I'm a newb and have no idea how to install them. shopuld they appear in additional drivers?
<sipior> incorrect: ideally, they'll never actually be written to disk (they are allocated but not used)
<scope> exit
<phunyguy_> another issue I am having is VNC connections, I can connect to a remote machine, and see the screen updating, but mouse and keyboard movements are not sent.  ("View Only" is NOT selected)
<odb|fidel> webBuilder: some call it release-cycle (regarding 1))
<Jordan_U> webBuilder: 1) Is not a support question, please stop asking. 2) I don't know of a way to stop those messages other than installing an LTS release of Ubuntu and making sure that only LTS Releases prompt for upgrades (the default if you originally installed an LTS release).
<zykotick9> phunyguy, does the box you're connecting to have compiz running?  if so, try disabling compiz and see if VNC works then.
<JHH> I need help installing epson printer packages. I have downloaded the correct ones from the internet but I'm a newb and have no idea how to install them. shopuld they appear in additional drivers?
<webBuilder> Jordan_U,  and odb|fidel thanks for the answer specially the answer of 2
<phunyguy_> zykotick9, I can see the desktop and see stuff happening on the screen, just can't click.
<Jordan_U> webBuilder: Note that even though I don't know of any other way, I'm sure there is one. But keep in mind that you will need to upgrade eventually when the Ubuntu version you're running goes EOL.
<Jordan_U> webBuilder: You're welcome.
<zykotick9> phunyguy, yes i know - i read it the first time ;)
<odb|fidel> webBuilder: start 'Software sources' and reconfigure the checks how you like em
<phunyguy_> zykotick9, can compiz be disabled with unity?
<pangur> I have installed spyder on my Ubuntu 11.10 and can run it by typing "spyder" in terminal.  I would like to have it as an icon in my launcher instead.  How do I do that?
<zykotick9> phunyguy_, nope
<phunyguy_> and I would love to disable it but i can't click.
<odb|fidel> there is really no need to be notified as long as you care yourself manually about updates then
<phunyguy_> lol
<genii-around> webBuilder: If you don't want to see any distribution upgrade notices, make sure you have Prompt=never in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<phunyguy_> I am at work, and that box is at home
<webBuilder> Jordan_U, is there a way manually edit the GUI of Ubuntu gnome classic it's taking half of the screen
<webBuilder> genii-around, Thank you
<vibhav> pangur: Is spyder a graphical app?
<pangur> it is an ide
<topriddy> what does The following packages have unmet dependecies mean?? i seem to be getting it for every single apt-get install command i run.
<odb|fidel> topriddy: which part is confusing you of the message?
<Jordan_U> webBuilder: Please address questions to the entire channel rather than directing them to me.
<genii-around> topriddy: Are you running apt-get update before the apt-get install ?
<webBuilder> Thank you so much to all of you for trying to help. even tho I sounded to you a bit complainer
<topriddy> genii-around: i did that update before. i am simply testing installing of vlc now.
<vibhav> pangur: Assuming it is a graphical app , you can drag it to the desktop from the dash
<Jordan_U> webBuilder: You're welcome.
<javier_faj> Hi! I have a problem with Ubuntu Virtualbox running windows 7. I have mounted my ubuntu home profile, and I can explore it normally. But, if I open a program (microsoft word, for example) and open an explorer (for open a file, save a file, whatever) it goes extremelly slow. I think the reason is that I see my "home folder" (which is detected as an unit) marked as disconnected, but can't change that. Someone knows how can I fix this? Thanks!
<topriddy> odb|fidel: I am wondering why it wont just install dependencies and let me be.
<Gentoo64> topriddy: you could try changing the mirror
<pangur>  /me tries vibhav's advice
<usuario> olA
<topriddy> Gentoo64: mirror? i thought we could have several repos url in ubuntu?
<pangur> OK, that worked, thanks, vibhav :)
<genii-around> topriddy: sudo apt-get update grabs the most updated list of packages. So if you run it just before trying to install something, the packages will have much less chance of unmet dependencies.
<usuario> OLAAA
<vibhav> pangur: :)
<zykotick9> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<genii-around> topriddy: This also happens if you you have for instance a mix of packages from PPAs
<pangur> Vibhav, supplementary question: Can I edit the icon that was generated?
<topriddy> genii-around: i added a ppa:XXXX to repos, it keeps giving Not Found error everytime i run an update. i think i should remove it, but not sure how
<pangur> Is there a way of editing/replacing icons in launcher?
<SeaWookie> pangur: try system, preferences, main menu
<genii-around> topriddy: Any PPAs you added will be in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  .. you can ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   to get the name it has there for it, then sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/whatever-ppa-name-is.list
<orated> Jordan_U: Is MBR way the default style of partitioning used by Ubuntu? How much space I should assign when using GParted to create GPT before installation? Is there any proper place of HDD it needs allocation or can be kept in the end, middle? Can it be allocated on second HDD with OS on other drive?
<pangur> ty SeaWookie :)
<SeaWookie> pangur: yw hope it helps
<genii-around> topriddy: Then of course sudo apt-get update ... to update the internal list of whats available
<domnic> pangur, decorations :((
<pangur> SeaWookie: I can find system settings but neither preferences nor main menu ... eek!
<pangur> Decorations, domnic?
<Gentoo64> pangur: that might be for gnome2
<SeaWookie> pangur: what version of ubuntu?
<pangur> 11.10
<pangur> To be honest, I preferred the classic ubuntu to this dash stuff.
 * pangur is a migrant from M$ Windows.
<Gentoo64> almost everyone hates the dash
<pangur> I was scared to say in case I offended someone.
<domnic> Gentoo64, `dash...? is it bash
<Andy80> is there any known problem in sharing a /home between two Ubuntu installations (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and Ubuntu 11.10) in particular about different configuration/settings due to different packages versions?
<SeaWookie> pangur: ah ok you have unity
<pangur> Yeah Unity.
<Gentoo64> Andy80: i wouldnt
<pangur> However, I am eager to move to something more intuitive for me.
<SeaWookie> pangur: i didnt like it so stayed at 10...let me look
<pangur> Not eager to go back to 10 though :)
<Gentoo64> Andy80: /home should only be a few MB anyway unless you store videos or whatever in there
<Gentoo64> pangur: theres other variants of ubuntu with different desktops
<xangua> !nounity | pangur
<pangur> This was the default wubi installation.
<xangua> there are also kde, xfde, lxde...
<ubottu> pangur: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Andy80> Gentoo64: well... my /home is lot of Gb since it contains pictures, video, documents ecc...
<Gentoo64> look at kubuntu, it looks a bit like windows 7
<domnic> Andy80, please tell the problem to session ..
<Gentoo64> Andy80: well if the apps are different versions, then itll mess up the configs. i would make a partition/drive for the pics and vids and share that
<pangur> Thanks xangua and Gentoo64.
<Andy80> domnic: what do you mean exactly?
<Andy80> Gentoo64: ok, understand... thanks
<domnic> Andy80, please elaborate you question
<Gentoo64> domnic: he has...
<domnic> Gentoo64, i need more specification before i can comment ...
<Gentoo64> his question has already been answered
<Andy80> yeah
<topriddy> genii-around: i just did that  now. now there is absolutely  nothing at all in my sources.list.d folder
<zykotick9> Andy80, sharing home between two different installs can certainly lead to issue (but might not) - it's certainly a risk for breaking the ~/.* config files for both installs (you've been warned, now do as you want)
<domnic> Gentoo64, thanks .. :)))
<b0ot> What is the best way to get php 5 and apache 2 running on ubuntu 10.04
<Andy80> zykotick9: thanks to you too :)
<topriddy> genii-around: i still cant install vlc though, :(
<b0ot> I saw the command "sudo apt-get install lamp-server" but I wasn't sure how well that worked
<somsip_> b0ot: just install them separately. It's worked fine for me
<MonkeyDust> b0ot  try tasksel
<zykotick9> !lamp | b0ot
<ubottu> b0ot: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<genii-around> topriddy: Can you pastebin the output from trying to install it?
<quixotedon> linthesia isn't working, anybody uses linthesia?
<b0ot> !taskel
<b0ot> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<Andy80> I'll just reinstall 11.10 from scratch, since upgrading from 11.04 really made my system unusable
<iceroot> b0ot: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<zykotick9> b0ot, tasksel is a program "sudo tasksel"
<jww> hi.
<domnic> genii-around, only the extension of the file is enough
<genii-around> domnic: ?
<topriddy> genii-around: please can you tell me what irc app is available on my ubuntu 11 by default? i cant easily pastebin, am using irc on windows and doing admin work on another linux system
<jww> does someone know if it's possible to have nautilus doesn't try to keep the same rights when copying a file ?
<Gentoo64> jww as in what?
<genii-around> topriddy: I believe it's Empathy
<Gentoo64> if you copy a file from /hom as root, itll be owned by root
<domnic> genii-around, to my knowledge you are trying to install some package
<jww> like if I was using cp, not providing -p parameter.
<Gentoo64> domnic: whats your native language?
<javier_faj> hi: I have problems in ubuntu oracle virtualbox running windows 7. Shared folders are disconnected and it goes very slow
<domnic> Gentoo64, does that matter..
<genii-around> domnic: No. topriddy is trying to install vlc but getting some dependency errors. I am trying to assist them by having them pastebin their errors so it can be examined.
<b0ot> sudo tasksel install lamp-server fails
<Gentoo64> domnic: well you dont seem to understand anything
<jww> Gentoo64: I dunno if I was clear.
<fission6> how do i allow mongodb to write a folder, i get permission denied
<genii-around> topriddy: You could also install pastebinit   then do like: sudo apt-get install vlc | pastebinit   ... then just give the url
<domnic> Gentoo64, so you figured you the language instead..its a good community simply don't go for it..i keep it that way
<Gentoo64> well, i didnt understand that either
<fission6> how do i allow a user to write to a folder on a mounted driver
<b0ot> it's working after an update
<b0ot> but it says 20 minutes to install
<b0ot> ... for a lamp-server
<Gentoo64> fission try sudo
<uictamale> Hello everyone.. unfortunately I'm not having much luck with the proprietary drivers either.. All transparency looks garbled, I can't use the HDMI out, and font antialiasing is so broken I can't read most fonts.
<uictamale> So my choices are extremely slow open-source, or broken propreitary?
<phunyguy_> can anyone tell me how to specify MORE DHCP options for Qemu/libvirt?  I need to specify DNS search suffix for guests.  Thanks
<uictamale> bbiab
<llutz> fission6: what filesystem? either use correct mount-options on non-unix fs or adjust ownership/permissions on unix-fs
<fission6> can someone help me with changing permissions so that a user can write to a mount
<Gentoo64> fission6: try sudo
<Gentoo64> if it says permission denied
<xangua> uictamale: you coult use no accelerate solutions like unity-2d or gnome fallback mode
<jww> don't use the name of root in vain.
<fission6> no i am running mongodb and i get a permissions issue, i think the user mongodb needs to be able to twrite to the folder i configued the db for
<jww> fission6: don't try sudo, try understanding what's going on.
<fission6> i am not sure how to give the right permissions, do i add a group or what/
<llutz> fission6:  adjust ownership/permissions on unix-fs
<fission6> i know whats going on, mongod use needs r+w for the folder
<Gentoo64> jww: i thought he meant to a normal mount
<Gentoo64> then sudo would be right
<llutz> Gentoo64: nonsense
<fission6> sudo what?
<Gentoo64> llutz: ?
<jww> fission6: sudo nothing, show us the command you type, and the error message.
<fission6> i just need to make the user mongod be able to read and write to.from /the/db/path
<llutz> Gentoo64: using sudo is nonsense. he just has to configure permissions and ownership correctly
<fission6> Unable to create/open lock file: /space/mongodb/db/mongod.lock errno:13 Permission denied Is a mongod instance already running?, terminating
<fission6> and no, its not running
<llutz> Gentoo64: that what file-permissions are for.
<kyubutsu> fission6: add the user to the group the folder belongs to
<Gentoo64> llutz: well yeah you could chmod or chown, but thats not always the best way. sometimes you want to keep stuff owned by root
<jww> fission6: so what does ls -l /space/mongodb/db do ?
<llutz> Gentoo64: not in this case.
<fission6> jww total 0, but i am a different user then what mongo runs under
<domnic> Gentoo64, you really don't require those command in ubuntu..
<Gentoo64> domnic: good luck never using sudo
<IRSteveB> Got a weird problem with a new ubuntu install.  I have a bunch of makefiles that output ANSI terminal codes, ex. 'echo -e "\e[36;1mBlah\e[0m"'.  These work fine on my other systems but in make under Ubuntu it loses the esc/formatting (from the command line the same echo works fine).  Any ideas?
<domnic> Gentoo64, don't give advance command to new user..
<fission6> kyubutsu: i think you are right, how do i do that
<Gentoo64> domnic: stop troling
<Pici> domnic: You aren't being helpful here. Please stop.
<fission6> guys settle down, i just need to either add the user to the group or change ownership, i dont know which one is "best"
<domnic> Gentoo64, ok.. only looking ..sorry
<Gentoo64> fission6: add your user to the mongo group
<CloudQc> Hey all
<Gentoo64> fission6: sorry at first i thought mongo was your normal username :)
<fission6> there is no mongo group i dont believe
<MVanDruff> so does anyone know how to get virtual box to boot my windows xp partition
<CloudQc> When using a KVM with Ubuntu - my graphic drivers do not seem to load properly if I the KVM is not pointing to the Ubuntu PC. Is this a known problem and is there a workaround?
<fission6> i just want to change the /space/mongo folder so that the user mongod can read and write - thats all
<Gentoo64> fission6: chown -R
<szal> MVanDruff: perhaps the folks in #vbox know
<theadmin> MVanDruff: Easy.
<fission6> Gentoo64: do i want to do that or change the group
<jiffe98> is there a command line method of exporting ufw rules?
<cyrax> hi guys do u know some channel that speaks about python ?
<theadmin> MVanDruff: Which hard drive is it on? And, are you using Virtualbox in Linux or Windows?
<Gentoo64> fission6: chown -R mongo:mongo /folder would make the owner mongo
<soreau> CloudQc: In some cases, the gpu needs to be plugged into an output for the drivers to probe the edid and select a mode
<theadmin> cyrax: #python
<cyrax> thank u..
<MVanDruff> the admin its sdb1 and i am running the virtualbox in linux
<SolarisBoy> good morning/afternoon/night!
<jww> hi SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> hey jww
<Gentoo64> MVanDruff: vbox wont boot a real partition
<jww> heh guys nobody know I can prevent nautilus to keep the same rights on files ?
<jww> it's a pain.
<SolarisBoy> jww: nautilus is changing permissions on your files?
<MVanDruff> Gentoo64, I want to boot the secondary os while in linux i am tired of having to restart for my wife
<Gentoo64> MVanDruff: youll have to make a vbox disk and install it again
<jww> SolarisBoy: yes, when I copy over a sftp share, it try to keep rights like on the original file.
<Gentoo64> MVanDruff: otherwise youll have to reboot and dual boot
<fission6> i think what i should do is create a group and make the group have read write on /space/mongo, right?
<Gentoo64> fission6: yeah you could
<Gentoo64> fission6: if its for something specific
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<MVanDruff> Gentoo64, do you meen that i can run them simultaneously
<Gentoo64> MVanDruff: no
<SolarisBoy> jww: how do you copy the files (using nautilus or something i guess? as normal user?) and who are they owned by initially?
<fission6> Gentoo64: okay how would i change group for a folder
<Gentoo64> MVanDruff: if you wana use vbox, youll have to reinstall the OS in a vbov hdd
<Gentoo64> fission6: chown user:group
<fission6> ok
<sniz-> on a wubi install... is it possible to add an entry into grub for another OS?
<Gentoo64> MVanDruff: youll have to do it that way
<sniz-> from within windows that is
<jww> SolarisBoy: I do it with nautilus, own is called ferrero  and rights are 755. on the sftp server I have a umask of 002, so file should be 775 when incoming.
<SolarisBoy> MVanDruff: is the system you want to virtualize windows?
<jww> SolarisBoy: but it's 755 still
<MVanDruff> SolarisBoy, yes but it is an exsisting system
<SolarisBoy> MVanDruff: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<SolarisBoy> you can try this im not sure how well it works on windows but you can convert a disk image to a virtual disk
<SolarisBoy> or a disk -> disk image -> virtual disk
<Gentoo64> easier to install from scratch tbh
<Gentoo64> dno if win would even boot
<Gentoo64> goes by the mobo bios etc
<SolarisBoy> trueness
<SolarisBoy> yep they cover that in the how too as well though and prewarn in those cases
<Gentoo64> then youd have to uninstall/reinstall drivers guest additions blah
<SolarisBoy> yea... just a note that it is remotely possible
<Gentoo64> ive heard of it too
<SolarisBoy> but Gentoo64 is defintely right,, probably waaay easier to reinstall
<SolarisBoy> s/probably//g
<Gentoo64> which is ncurses like
<gmachine_24> Greetings. A dual-boot desktop (Win7HomePremium64bit + Ubuntu NN) won't boot - just goes to grub rescue> prompt with a blinking cursor.
<kyubutsu> reinstall grub using livecd
<SolarisBoy> im having an issue with my monitor frequency && can't see anything past boot loader taking over on a system,, its a two headed issue, as i ran into it on a reboot gone bad,, not sure if im fscking or some error but i can't get a successful boot up and need to access the system console directly,, however the monitor frequency issue is impeding me as i can't see... i was able to install ubuntu to a SD card and i can boot the "live CD" from there.. i can se
<gmachine_24> kyubutsu, and exactly how do I do that?
<SolarisBoy> jww wouldn't your umask on the destination need to be set to adhere to your perm settings?
<SolarisBoy> jww e.g. the mask on the target host you are copying *to*
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> what package do I need to have video previews in gThumb?
<DexterF> video thumbnails that is
<kyubutsu> gmachine_24: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub    <-- there is some info to get you started
<LemonAid> Hello. Is there any other way to restart the network except "/etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<LemonAid> I mean the interfaces.
<scorinitron> Hey guys I lost my IRC password what do I do?
<theadmin> scorinitron: Contact #freenode people
<scorinitron> theadmin, Thanks Man, Highly Appreciated
<phunyguy_> can anyone tell me how to specify MORE DHCP options for Qemu/libvirt?  I need to specify DNS search suffix for guests.  Thanks
<tables> what can i use to convert video files to mp4 to put on my ipod?
<piedro> can anyone help me to find the file mysql-global.conf in ubuntu (or the corresponding one ...)
<theadmin> tables: Try winff
<iceroot> piedro: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<piedro> thx! can I use the same entries and variables to configure it like the normal mysql-global.conf?
<Kim4x> LemonAid: what do you wnat exactly? did you look at ifdown / ifup ?
<iceroot> piedro: never heard of mysql-global.conf
<piedro> ok, thx, can I use things like "wiat_timeout=" ?
<piedro> "wait_timeout", sorrry
<iceroot> piedro: i dont know, read the manual or ask #mysql or just try it
<ToeTag> Anyone able to give advice on using netbootin to get a 'live cd' of lubuntu going?
<scorinitron> anybody heard of Backtrack?
<iceroot> ToeTag: the same as for ubuntu
<llutz> piedro: you mean /etc/mysql/my-conf ?
<llutz> my.conf even
<xangua> !backtrack | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<scorinitron> I just caught wind of it while looking for linux distros
<oCean> scorinitron: sure. They have their own channel #backtrack-linux
<ToeTag> iceroot, i've done the install and when i boot i get a menu, but nothing like "try without installing"
<piedro> ok thx a lot! I'll try!!! :-)
<scorinitron> what's the command to sign in to your irc nick
<scorinitron> I forgot
<scorinitron> :)
<ToeTag> iceroot, what i mean is i've used netbootin to make a bootable usb from a lubuntu iso, and all the options seem to be for 'install'...i just want to run it live
<nasrix> hello
<sskniranjan> is there any way to restore the ubuntu as it was in windows restore
<ToeTag> anyone familiar with using netbootin?
<xangua> sskniranjan: that depends, do you have your home in a separate partition¿
<iceroot> ToeTag: i dont know if there is a live-cd from lubuntu
<Tinybird> Hi, all
<adam_vollrath> How do I take a screenshot of what's running in LightDM from the command line?
<Tinybird> I want to use command line without X windows system, what should I do?
<adam_vollrath> I can't get ImageMagick's `import` to do so.
<adam_vollrath> Tinybird: minimal install
<gmachine_24> kyubutsu, many thanks
<ToeTag> iceroot, i was trying to install the latest version of the distro, do the "live cd"s usually lag behind the regular release of the OS?
<adam_vollrath> ToeTag: you update/upgrade after you install, of course.
<selim_> takos tu est la
<ToeTag> adam_vollrath, i'm trying to get a live cd going - but all of the options seem to be for install
<sskniranjan> is there any way to restore ubuntu
<xangua> (11:07:35) xangua: sskniranjan: that depends, do you have your home in a separate partition¿
<MonkeyDust> restre what exactly?
<MonkeyDust> restore*
<Tinybird> adam_vollrath: thanks for your advice. But I have install ubuntu desktop version, how can I enter the command line without gnome?
<sskniranjan> no i had the same partion
<sskniranjan> actually i had made no partition
<nitro282> #ubuntu-it
<scratchingmyhead> without opening the box, how can I tell how much memory I have?
<golden_axe> hi how can i change the language of noscript for firefox?
<iceroot> scratchingmyhead: free -m, cat /proc/meminfo, top
<MonkeyDust> scratchingmyhead  free -m
<scratchingmyhead> thx
<adam_vollrath> scratchingmyhead: lshw
<zainu> ooooling
<scratchingmyhead> total mem 3266 ??? How many gigs is that
<scratchingmyhead> how to find the total Ram Mem?
<scratchingmyhead> the boards
<lnb> is there a command to install the current apps on a 11.04 if one reinstalls to latest Ubuntu?
<scratchingmyhead> im thinking I have 3gigs of working mem     and I right?
<oCean> scratchingmyhead: little over 3GB apparently. Try   sudo lshw -C memory  to see details
<scratchingmyhead> oCean thanks
<The_BROS> Are there anybody who plays Nexuis? When play this game, my screen jumps sometimes. How can I fix it?
<tables> theadmin, how do you convert to ipod format with this thing?
<tables> there's alot of options, but i don't see mp4 or ipod
<theadmin> tables: It has mp4... Look carefully, they just called it "MPEG-4"
<tables> i swear it doesn't have it
<tables> it has a bunch of shit like WMV, AVI, Nokia, blah blah
<tables> but no iPod MPEG4 or MP4
<tables> AH
<tables> i see it now
<tables> thx
<pikaciu> lol
<conntrack> quad damage
<Tinybird> I want to use command line without X windows system, what should I do?
<xangua> !nox | Tinybird
<ubottu> Tinybird: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<zykotick9> tables, careful, i don't think winff (ffmpeg really) in ubuntu will be able to export MP4 to your ipod - due to AAC licensing issue.  Handbrake (PPA available) would be able to however.
<Tinybird> ubottu: Thank you very much!
<ubottu> Tinybird: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kierkkadon> So when trying to add icons to a panel, how do I add them to one panel, but not the other?
<kierkkadon> When I select 'add to panel' it adds them to the wrong panel
<kierkkadon> (in kubuntu plasma desktop)
<Tinybird> ubottu: such a clever AI!
<ubottu> Tinybird: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> Hello, sorry what is the Italian channel?
<zykotick9> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<daz_rsa> hi guys
<daz_rsa> anyone know a decent amount about evolution mail?
<daz_rsa> try to get my contact from version 2.3.0 to 3.2.1 on ubuntu 11.10
<daz_rsa> hmmmmm not hey?
<pepee> hi. latest ati driver (11.11 from amd website) broke suspend/resume: I get a black screen, but the DE continues to work
<iceroot> what is the common way to search which source-file is in which source-package?
<voltage> sudo apt-get install
<broglin> I have a pinned package and I want to unpin it. But I forgot how to do that. Any ideas?
<broglin> google seems to think that /etc/apt/preferences is the answer, but I don't have such a file
<pikaciu> iceroot; try looking  in the src dir
<karlw> What is the "enterprise" way of installing Sun Java now that its been removed from the official ppa's ?
<iceroot> pikaciu: ....
<iceroot> pikaciu: in every from the whole repo?
<pikaciu> iceroot; try looking  in the src dir
<pikaciu> iceroot: sorry
<iceroot> pikaciu: you dont get what i want. i am searching for something like "apt-file" but for source-packages
<MonkeyDust> karlw  i think PPA's are unofficial sources
<iceroot> karlw: downloading it directly from oracle
<iceroot> karlw: its the only legal way
<fellayaboy> how can i edit the options thru ssh on my remote desktop..im trying to uncheck you must confirm
<fellayaboy> and a few other options
<Kimble> Hi. When attempting to edit /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode with sudo vim, I always get an E667: Fsync failed error.  The only answer i've found so far is that it's a disk space error, but the drive has over 70GB free space. Suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> options of what?
<xangua> karlw: check webupd8 oneiric tweak post, there is a ppa for java6 and manual install instructions for java7
<karlw> iceroot, Aha.. sounds cumbersome
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<iceroot> karlw: say thank you to oracle
<oCean> iceroot: can't you just use apt-file and then search the corresponding source package?
<oCean> iceroot: (I'm not 100% percent sure what you're after)
<iceroot> oCean: i am searching in what kernel-package a specific file is
<karlw> oracle makes my stomach turn... feels like java only can go downhill from here
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<iceroot> oCean: i dont really get the difference between linux-header, linux-source, linux-image and so on
<zykotick9> Kimble, the /proc filesystem is virtual - you can used editors on it
<zykotick9> s/used/use/
<Kimble> aha, ok. I'm not familiar with virtual fs.  So, how do I edit this file?
<zykotick9> Kimble, it's not a file - it's a value
<oCean> iceroot: the source is the actual kernel sourcefiles, header files contain reusable code (declarations/classes) which can be used with other code that needs compiling. The -image is the compiled binary
<oCean> iceroot: but those are not source packages.
<Kimble> zykotick9: aha, I see what you're driving at. Ok, what's the suggested method for modifying such values?
<zykotick9> Kimble, you might be able to echo something to it?  What are you trying to do?  It's kinda non-standard to want to do such things.
<conntrack> tcp is broken
<SolarisBoy> :/proc file system resides in memory AFAIK
<topriddy> how do i even know if a camera i plugged in is supported by a llinux system?
<Kimble> I'm trying to turn on laptop_mode in my kernel, as I'm running Ubuntu Server 11.10 on a laptop.  Changing this value from 0 to 5 is the reported way.
<iceroot> oCean: i thought when i want to rebuild a kernel i am just picking apt the source-file with apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)  do some patching and build it up again
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to compile a python package  (PIL) and it says ZLIB support is not available, which I need for PNG support.  Does anyone know the ubuntu packages needed to get this working?
<SolarisBoy> Kimble: try to echo the value into the file if thats really what you need to do
<galvao> I'm looking for performance tips, related to my post at ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1884480 Can anyone shed some light on this?
<SolarisBoy> Kimble: /proc file system resides in memory so vim may be reporting errors regarding that,, its not really on a disk
<pepee> topriddy, check if it's being recognized
<zykotick9> Kimble, <warning this could possibly be wrong> "sudo echo 5 > /proc/whateveritis"
<Kimble> SolarisBoy: I've tried echoing.  it fails even with sudo.
<Kimble> permission denied error.
<SolarisBoy> you may not be able to write to that file as you are trying than
<SolarisBoy> well you can do tee -a
<Kimble> just so you know, this is a change suggested by the Ubuntu documentation.
<trism> savid: probably need zlib1g-dev (although PIL is in the repos, python-imaging package)
<Kimble> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<SolarisBoy> echo something | sudo tee -a /proc/wherever/file
<iceroot> oCean: so i dont get the difference between "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" and "apt-get install linux-source-3.0.0"
<iceroot> oCean: if i am correct, both contains the uncompiled kernel
<SolarisBoy> or don't append rather...
<SolarisBoy> over write
<Kimble> ah, so ignore the -a switch then.
<SolarisBoy> echo something | sudo tee /proc/wherever/file
<SolarisBoy> yes
<savid> trism,  I'm installing PIL within a virtualenv,  which is why I need the dev packages.  I have zlib1g-dev installed.  Any ideas why it wouldn't be working?
<Kimble> trying now...
<SolarisBoy> OR try the same echo command as root.. either or should work for you
<savid> trism, this is ubuntu Natty, btw
<fellayaboy> is their a way to see all the options for /desktop/gnome/remote_access???
<trism> savid: if you pastebin the output with the errors, I'll take a look, but otherwise I don't know
<Kimble> SolarisBoy: that did the trick. Thank you.
<SolarisBoy> welcome
<trism> savid: you could also try: sudo apt-get build-dep python-imaging;
<KiraNightmare> sh
<trism> savid: although probably gets you more than you need
<SolarisBoy> is there a way to make mountd/nfs client reread fstab on the fly?
<zykotick9> SolarisBoy, "sudo mount -a" will remount everything in fstab
<SolarisBoy> yeps
<SolarisBoy> but it's not using the new updated options on my NFS shares =(
<SolarisBoy> i read a couple of articles referncing thats a buggy type behaviour or w/e
<urthmover> when I start this 11.10 system normally from grub.  I get a clank screen.  When I select recovery mode from the grub menu, mount my disk, and resume I get to a prompt.  How do I troubleshoot this?
<orated> Is MBR way the default style of partitioning used by Ubuntu? How much space I should assign when using GParted to create GPT before installation? Is there any proper place in HDD it needs allocation or can be kept in the end, middle? Can it be allocated on second HDD with OS on other drive?
<urthmover> clank=blank
<SolarisBoy> zykotick9: so was wondering if any other tricks existed.. i updated fstab on 20+ hosts and i know it works fine if i unmount and mount,, but they are in prod and i dont want to do it like that if i dont have to..
<zykotick9> SolarisBoy, sorry don't have a solution for that... good luck.
<urlin2u> urthmover, `what is yoir graphic card?
<urlin2u> your*
<SolarisBoy> zykotick9: no worries
<SolarisBoy> zykotick9: thanks by the way
 * SolarisBoy wishes mount --refresh-nfs-shares existed
<savid> trism, http://pastie.org/2899033
<tables> what do i use to upload mp4 to my iphone?
<pikaciu> iceroot: have you tried  $ apt-file list packagename
<savid> trism,  I have setup_site.py in the virtualenv's site-packages directory,  which has the following contents:  http://pastie.org/2899037
<savid> trism, also, the file  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so   exists.
<urlin2u> orated, I don't think gparted even recognizes gpt
<SolarisBoy> zykotick9: i was questioning if this would work 'mount -i remount <share>'
<SolarisBoy> zykotick9: turns out it does
<zykotick9> SolarisBoy, nice
<zykotick9> tables, did winff fail?
<zykotick9> tables, or upload is the issue?
<orated> urlin2u: How can I use GUID Partition Table method with installer than using default MBR style partitioning scheme?
<SolarisBoy> %s/-i/-o/ ;  =( .. need some more coffeez
<urlin2u> orated, I have no idea.
<tables> zykotick9, i don't know how to transfer files to mp4 with it
<DrPoO> I have several computers using Ubuntu and I would like to be able to share files across them. What would you recommend using? NFS? WebDAV?
<tables> ipod compatible mp4
<iceroot> pikaciu: sorry you still dont get what i need but thank you
<zykotick9> tables, try Handbrake - there is a PPA (use "/msg ubottu PPA" for info on PPAs)
<thelarrousse> hi
<tables> k
<usuario> hi I just
<thelarrousse> hi everybody
<MonkeyDust> i collect old larousse's
<urthmover> urlin2u: it's a nvidia pci fx5200
<urlin2u> orated, there is a mod at the ubuntu forums quite familiar with this stuff that is on everyday posting there would be a way to go.
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<urthmover> urlin2u: I have tried to disable https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Nouveau#Disabling_nouveau  and have compiled and installed the proprietary nvidia drivers
<urlin2u> urthmover, try the nomodeset options in the links
<thelarrousse> xd
<urthmover> urlin2u: ok trying that now
<usuario> upgraded to latest ubuntu and only have access to it via vncserver, and I think this is the unity thinbg but it does not give me a program menu, I successfully ran "xhost +" then "export DISPLAY=:1" and opened up a terminal on GUI, but how can I get a menu? right click on the top bar does not respond, and there is no side bar :s
<urlin2u> urthmover, that is the full extent of my experience very little with cards, nomodeset is just a low graphic boot
<urthmover> urlin2u: ok thanks
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to install PIL within a virtualenv.  I'm getting "ZLIB (PNG/ZIP) support not available".  Does anyone know what packages I need in ubuntu to support this?
<savid> I have zlib1g-dev installed.  Thought that was it, but PIL isn't seeing it.
<zykotick9> urlin2u, well, nomodeset isn't really "low graphics boot"... it doesn't use KMS(or KMV) kernel drivers really
<trism> savid: you should probably mention you're installing it with pip, since zlib1g-dev is the correct package, so the problem is actually that pip isn't finding it it seems
<tables> zykotick9, the PPA doesn't work
<savid> doh, meant to type that in #pip
<zykotick9> tables, that's too bad.  Well, best of luck.
<urlin2u> zykotick9, cool as I said I know very little in this amongst many other areas. :D
<tables> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tables>  handbrake-gtk : Depends: libnotify1 (>= 0.5.0) but it is not installable
<tables>                  Depends: libnotify1-gtk2.10
<kllleE> i cant install mlt, i tried added kdenlives ppa but i got this error that it doesnt find it
<Chaz6> Hi there, I have a problem with flashplugin-installer
<Chaz6> --2011-11-21 18:02:57--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.0.1.152.orig.tar.gz
<thelarrousse> this chat, is to help about ubuntu?
<Chaz6> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<Nisk_> Hello, how do you edit the start menu in Gnome Classic 3?
<kllleE> i cant install mlt, i tried added kdenlives ppa but i got this error that it doesnt find it
<kllleE> i cant install mlt, i tried added kdenlives ppa but i got this error that it doesnt find it
<kllleE> i cant install mlt, i tried added kdenlives ppa but i got this error that it doesnt find it
<urlin2u> thelarrousse, on occasion.
<kllleE> i cant install mlt, i tried added kdenlives ppa but i got this error that it doesnt find it
<iceroot> kllleE: stop the spam
<FloodBot1> kllleE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario> thelarousse yes
<zykotick9> Chaz6, first try "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<iceroot> kllleE: ppas are not supported, ask the maintainer of that ppa to add your ubuntu-version
<thelarrousse> ok. very good urlin2u
<Nisk_> Hello, how do you edit the start menu in Gnome Classic ?
<Nisk_> Gnome Classic 3
<Chaz6> zykotick9: great, thanks!
<zykotick9> Does Gnome3 still use alacarte?  re: Nisk_
<kllleE> UBUNTU SUCK DICK SOUSAGE ASSHOLE; IT REALLY SUCK DIIICK PENISE VIRGINA ASS LICKING GAY PORN STOMACH ASS HOLE; ALL UBUNTU DEVELOPER SUCK DICK; UNITY IS FREAKING BAD; AND SOFTWARE CENTER TOO DICK PENSIE VIRGINE BOOBS PORN ASSHOLE DICK!
<thelarrousse> and here help about hacking?  ubuntu segurity?
<iceroot> !ops | kllleE
<ubottu> kllleE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<sipior> kllleE: does your mom know you're using the computer?
<Nisk_> Alacarte? re: zykotick9
<thelarrousse> bye i have to go
<thelarrousse> this is a good chat
<scorinitron> what do you do if your kicked from a channel
<scorinitron> XD
<zykotick9> Nisk_, i was asking a question (on your behave), alacarte was the menu editor in gnome2, don't know if gnome3 uses it though - so i tried to ask the channel ;)
<zykotick9> Nisk_, it seems to work - run "alacarte"
<trism> savid: there is a thread about it in the forums, couple workarounds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751455
<savid> trism,  found a project called "Pillow" which is a fork of PIP.  That seemed to work better.
<Nisk_> Alacarte, Not installed
<zykotick9> Nisk_, don't know then.  Good luck.
<blackeyed> some one can help me, My system is not starting after automatic updates
<abhinav_singh> how do i create symbolic link between directory   ln -s /data/logfiles logfiles     ... here /data/logfiles is a directory
<blackeyed> my system is not starting after automatic updates, some one can help me?
<zykotick9> abhinav_singh, if you're in the directory you want to create the link in (and want the link to be called logfiles) just "ln -s /data/logfiles" should work
<_calum> I backed up an image file of Ubuntu in /dev/sda3. Ubuntu boots windows with its bootloader, windows is in /dev/sda2. I'm wiping a windows laptop with a zero fill. Should I restore Ubuntu first before installing the clean windows?
<Osmodivs> Hello. I am trying to install the latest nVidia CudaToolkit in 11.10 64 bits. It needs gcc 4.0 and by default i have 4.6, so this page http://www.vectorfabrics.com/blog/item/cuda_4.0_on_ubuntu_11.04 says I need to make a script so ONLY the CudaToolkit uses this version of gcc, I am no programer as you can tell. Does this script needs a .sh extension or leave it as is?
<diatomaceous> Hey all, I'm still trying to diagnose my video problems.  My new laptop has an AMD firepro M8900 GPU and after I initially installed ubuntu 11.10, everything worked great with the open-source drivers.  This morning, I did an apt-get update/upgrade and now it's extremely slow.  I tried fglrx but it's really broken for this card apparently - fonts were garbled and I couldn't use my HDMI out.  Help please!  I'd be happy if someone could help me undo the up
<zebulon> hey, can anyone give me a hand installing 11.10? it freezes after the CUPS spooler init
<diatomaceous> Hey all, I'm still trying to diagnose my video problems.  My new laptop has an AMD firepro M8900 GPU and after I initially installed ubuntu 11.10, everything worked great with the open-source drivers.
<kisom> hey guys. does anyone here run a machine with a decent amount of http connections on a kernel version 3.0+? the kernel seems to send packets with sport and dport of 0.0.0.0 after a while. vanilla configuration, tried it on several machines and connections...
<zykotick9> Osmodivs, convention says only binaries should be without extensions, but gnu/linux doesn't really care about extensions - so it should work, with or without the .sh
<tables> zykotick9, how do i put these videos to my ipod?
<tables> is there a itunes alternative?
<trism> savid: glad you found a workaround. If you find you need PIL later, get the python-imaging source and debian/patches/01_multiarch_support.patch should be the fix you need to build zlib support (I should have looked closer earlier)
<DrPoO> tables, an android device
<Osmodivs> zykotick9: Ok, Thx. Now lets see if this thing works
<zykotick9> tables, i have no idea.  there is some gtk-ipod or something along those lines.  I would never by an apple product myself.  good luck.
<leonardo_> hi,i get this problem http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745268/,vlc cant play .flv videos
<blackeyed> If i got a PC with 4 core and 4 GB RAM, what did u recomend me, an Ubuntu 11.10 32 or 64 bits?
<diatomaceous_> Er... I couldn't see updates to the chat room with pidgin.. did anyone reply to my essay on AMD graphics problems?
<sipior> blackeyed: 64-bit.
<leonardo_> if any person can help men i will happy(yes,i have a little english)
<blackeyed> sipior: but i found the same aplications that in 32bit?
<sipior> blackeyed: yes.
<blackeyed> its stable?
<_calum> if I restore my image of Ubuntu that was in /dev/sda3, will installing Windows after a zero fill of my laptop break the bootloader of ubuntu?
<sipior> blackeyed: yes. it's 2011, use a 64-bit operating system.
<zykotick9> tables, looks like the actual package i was thinking about is called gtkpod -- but no idea if it's current/works.
<blackeyed> thank you
<sipior> blackeyed: sure thing.
<blackeyed> thank u
<allowoverride> does anyone know of any process that uses fping as part of the default installed programs that run in the back ground or from time to time?
<zykotick9> blackeyed, personally - with 4GB 64bit will be more hassle without a lot of reward (i do it mind you)
<Osmodivs> zykotick9: You seem like a programer, so, please, can you tell me if something wrong might happens if I messed things up? Like the site says: "I found that the most convenient way to achieve this is to create two little gxx scripts that are executed instead of the /usr/bin/gxx ones. The scripts choose the right version of gxx based on the existence of an environment variable. I put these scripts in my ~/bin directory and placed them in my path before
<Osmodivs> the /usr/bin entry." So,  he means I need to put this script file in /bin instead of /usr/bin. So the system always reads /bin before /usr/bin, Correct?
<allowoverride> im running 10.04 LTS
<sipior> zykotick9: that's nonsense. unless you count missing 20% of your installed ram as not a lot of reward.
<zykotick9> Osmodivs, your assumption is wrong.  I couldn't program my way out of a paper bag ;)  Your gcc 4.6 vs 4.0 is WAY over my head.  Good luck.
<zykotick9> sipior, and with 64bit using more memory the 32bit - will it even out?  I'm not sure.  And anyone who asks "should i run 32 or 64" should be pointed to 32.
<saquib> k
<sipior> zykotick9: no.
<Osmodivs> dang
<diatomaceous_> After doing a normal apt-get update/upgrade, the performance of X has dropped to being almost unusable with the open-source radeon drivers.  What should I do next?
<allowoverride> reason is, i logged in and did a ps -ax and noticed fping was running, and i know i didnt set it to nor did i set a cron job for it. any thoughts?
<sipior> zykotick9: 32-bit is dead, time to move on.
<llutz> anyone hold a 64bit capable cpu shuold run amd64
<iceroot> zykotick9: everyone should be pointed to amd64 if the cpu supports amd64
<allowoverride> thanks
<zykotick9> sipior, i run 64bit on ANYthing that supports 64bit - including my 1GB EEEPC, but for general use 32bit is still easier
<iceroot> zykotick9: easier?
<zykotick9> iceroot, canoncial's download page seems to disagree with you
<llutz> zykotick9: what is easier with 32bit?
<allowoverride> for example; /usr/bin/fping -C 20 -q -B1 -r1 -i10 localhost
<zykotick9> llutz, running 32bit apps
<surfdue> Can I for example take /bin/chmod and upload it to ftp for download?
<iceroot> zykotick9: not everything canocial is doing is good/correct
<surfdue> A modified version
<_calum> I'm unsure which to do first on a laptop which is going to be zero filled (for new windows install). Should I first restore my Ubuntu image which had a bootloader for windows, or install windows first in case it will break Ubuntu?
<sipior> zykotick9: allow me to join in the chorus of "easier?"
<zykotick9> llutz, i was hoping multiarch would solve that issue (perhaps sometime it will)
<allowoverride> thats a pretty defined fping... i think i may have some prog running i didnt load or use... at least that i know of, thats why i ask here...
<f0rmat> spooge
<zykotick9> iceroot, "not everything canocial is doing is good/correct" understatement of the day ;)
<morris4> hi. updated to 11.10 and now trying to boot in recovery mode. it stops at "[      5.153623] generic-usb 0003:046D:C719.0004: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech BT Mini-Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input0". whats happening?
<fellayaboy> how can i view gconf-editor on remote thru ssh?
<iceroot> zykotick9: yes there are some decissions i disagree what they have done but i still think that they are doing a very good job
<fellayaboy> is their a way to do that?
<iceroot> fellayaboy: ssh -X and then start the app
<fellayaboy> ok
<iceroot> fellayaboy: connect to that host with ssh -X user@host
<allowoverride> fping is running again, anyone know of a program that uses /usr/bin/fping -C 20 -q -B1 -r1 -i10 localhost  as part of some process part of its program
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, FYI if you are using 11.10 it's dconf-editor i believe
<allowoverride> im on public wifi
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: nagios?
<fellayaboy> im using 11.04
<iceroot> allowoverride: pstree will show you the parent
<urlin2u> _calum, you have an image of ubuntu, the windows install will overwrite the mbr, install first in premade ntfs, if you don't want the 200 mib windows extra partition.
<SolarisBoy> also true ^
<allowoverride> hmmm... SolarisBoy let me see
<allowoverride> iceroot: brb
<allowoverride> cool
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: sure.. check pstree thats probably best also
<allowoverride> its stopped running damn
<allowoverride> missed it
<iceroot> allowoverride: also "grep -r fping /etc/cron*" is a good way
<allowoverride> iceroot: thanks
<tommyvyo_> if I have a shell and i want to tail 3 different log files, is there a command to split the shell 3 ways and tail 3 different logs?
<allowoverride> any suggestions are appreciated
<arrrghhh> anyone use evolution?  my father is wanting to use ubuntu, and insists on having a thick client for email.  evolution is going haywire.  lost all his email, and he found some old file to import.  he imported it, and now his email is working sporadically...
<iceroot> tommyvyo_: screen
<allowoverride> i dont like stuff running not by my own hand lol
<diatomaceous_> After doing a normal apt-get update/upgrade, the performance of X has dropped to being almost unusable with the open-source radeon drivers.  What should I do next?
<_calum> urlin2u:So install windows 7 in a custom partition first, then restore my ubuntu image?
<allowoverride> iceroot: nothing in cron thanks
<tommyvyo_> iceroot: thank you
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride:
<iceroot> allowoverride: then pstree is your friend
<SolarisBoy> you can do something like watch "pstree" or something similar to find the process
<Socky_> I am running Lucid, and I want to upgrade to 11.10  Do I have to upgrade to maverick > natty > oneric, or can I just go right to oneric
<fellayaboy> thanks guys ssh -X worked great for me
<urlin2u> _calum, that is waht I would do having windows as sda1 makes it easier to deal with from its disc if needed.
<morris4> anybody? isnt that a weird behavior just stopping at some random point without any error message?
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: does nagios use fping?
<SolarisBoy> or watch ps auxwwwwww |grep fping,, which should list the PPID (parent PID)
<allowoverride> lol
<iceroot> Socky_: yes
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: yes
<iceroot> Socky_: you have to do every release
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: in your case since it is being spawned/forked by something you can try watch
<Socky_> iceroot: k
<_calum> urlin2:Windows 7 creates an extra partition for system files though, can I put this in /sda1?
<iceroot> Socky_: or wait until 12.04 which is like 10.04 an lts. which can be upgraded directly
<SolarisBoy> try "watch 'ps auxwwww |grep fping'"
<fellayaboy> in remote desktop what does it mean use host as an ssh tunnel
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: no nagios on this box. in the past yes, but i did a full reinstall last week
<urlin2u> _calum, you can put windows in one partition ith the pre built ntfs
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: ohhh watch
<urlin2u> with*
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride:  try "watch 'ps auxwwww |grep fping'"
<SolarisBoy> yeps
<allowoverride> thanks!
<iceroot> SolarisBoy: that will not show the parent
<SolarisBoy> this is a loop that executes by default each 2 seconds,, you will need to keep an eye on it
<allowoverride> i like that one liner ;)
<_calum> urlin2u:By pre built ntfs you mean a partition I created and formatted as ntfs?
<TK5791> hey everyone
<Ryan-> HI
<SolarisBoy> iceroot: your right my bad
<TK5791> does anyone know how to disable the login Keyring?
<iceroot> SolarisBoy: e.g. when the parent is nagios, only pstree will show (and maybe some other bash-foo)
<allowoverride> starbucks public wifi's are a little scary lol
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: do with ps -ef
<iceroot> allowoverride: you are not using nagios?
<allowoverride> anyone could be doing MIM anytime without fear from like the parking lot
<SolarisBoy> hmmm
<savid> This is going to sound like a weird question, but has anyone had issues viewing xkcd.com in chrome?   It always hangs up on me.  Happened on my old computer, too.
<allowoverride> oh, -ef??
<allowoverride> not auxwww
<SolarisBoy> -ef shows my ppids
<SolarisBoy> yes
<allowoverride> so watch ps efauxwww|grep fping
<TK5791> does anyone kn ow of a good site for Unity themes?
<SolarisBoy> ps -ef |grep fping
<allowoverride> i could just leave in the aux right?
<SolarisBoy> watch ' try "watch 'ps auxwwww |grep fping'"'
<allowoverride> just wondering
<SolarisBoy> no
<allowoverride> or is that to much
<SolarisBoy> grrr
<SolarisBoy> paste fail sorry
<SolarisBoy> watch 'ps -ef |grep fping'
<allowoverride> ill just run two terminal instances of watch
<allowoverride> ok done. thanks for that h/up ;)
<TK5791> so no one knows how to disable the login keyring
<TK5791> ?
<_calum> I believe you can delete the login keyring from /gnome/keyrings or something
<james538227> hey, i have just created a new user on my ubuntu server but the bash is not the same as the root user i.e. doesnt have name@host in the command line, can anyone give any advice on how to fix this?
<TK5791> _calum: I'm using Unity
<zykotick9> james538227, next time use "adduser foo" instead.  Copy the files from /etc/skel to the users home dir.
<llutz> james538227: configure PS1 in your .bashrc/.profile
<phunyguy_work> james538227, copy and chown the /etc/skel folder contents
<_calum> ahh, don't know for Unity, sorry :(
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: you may want to also |grep -v grep as it will show you yourself looking for this string also
<llutz> james538227: check your shell, echo $SHELL
<TK5791> I'm used to using Win XP
<arrrghhh> TK5791, look for keyrings i guess?
<diatomaceous_> Guys, I can't be the only one here using the open-source radeon drivers.. has no one else noticed extreme performance issues after this morning's update?
<TK5791> so what if I wanted my programs folder... where could I locate it?
<james538227> llutz, my shell is /bin/sh
<zykotick9> TK5791, my recommendation is disable autologin then it won't be an issue
<arrrghhh> TK5791, that's not a simple answer.  /bin is where most of your "programs" are.  or /usr/bin rather.
<llutz> james538227: set your shell, use usermod
<zykotick9> james538227, sh vs bash - big difference
<SolarisBoy> iceroot:  i just monitored my box for some time "root     29291 29067  0 18:34 ?        00:00:00 /apps/IPsoft/IPmon/bin/fping -C 5 -i 5 -t 500 -p 300
<SolarisBoy> " thats from "nagios"
<TK5791> zykotick9: thanks, but that kind of defeats the object of an autologin
<SolarisBoy> one of my monitoring boxes rather..
<arrrghhh> TK5791, if you put in no password for the keyring initially, it'll never ask again -_-
<TK5791> arrrghhh: thanks
<iceroot> SolarisBoy: hm strange, dont know what "ipsoft" has to do with nagios
<zykotick9> TK5791, so instead type your password for the keyring then...
<_calum> the command dd  if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda will clear all data on my hd right?
<SolarisBoy> iceroot: thats is nagios
<SolarisBoy> renamed
<SolarisBoy> simply
<iceroot> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<iceroot> _calum: yes
<SolarisBoy> the check spawns fping,, but it is logged with a ppid
<llutz> _calum: add a "bs=4k"
<arrrghhh> lol
<_calum> lol its not dangerous only if you do it wrong without backups
<SolarisBoy> iceroot: its nagios on speed per say...
<iceroot> SolarisBoy: ok
<TK5791> arrrghhh: too late for that
<ActionParsnip> _calum: be sure that there are no partitions mounted on the drive too, you can be sure if you use liveCD
<arrrghhh> TK5791, i assume you can clear it out, i don't know how that works in detail tho.
<_calum> llutz:What will that do?
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: good point
<llutz> _calum: "speeds it up a bit"
<TK5791> I had someone put this OS on my system and clearly they've set up this login keyring,
<_calum> ahh ok, but it will still zero all data?
<llutz> _calum: bigger blogsize than 512byte default will make it a bit faster.
<_calum> its for my windows install see
<TK5791> can anyone recommend a better Linux OS, :(
<arrrghhh> TK5791, perhaps you should reinstall yourself?  might learn something too.
<TK5791> Ubuntu is driving me nuts
<arrrghhh> TK5791, i like ubuntu with gnome-session-fallback
<llutz> _calum: yah, will do same job
<arrrghhh> you're in #ubuntu -_-
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: thanks let me know if you get to the bottom of it whos spawning that command.. its weird its going against localhost like so...
<zykotick9> TK5791, it's on by default - but if you login, it gets unlocked - if you have autologin it doesn't
<_calum> ok thanks guys
<TK5791> the menu bar on the left hand side sucks big time
<diatomaceous_>  :(){:|:;}:
<zykotick9> !notunity | TK5791
<ubottu> TK5791: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<TK5791> I have no idea what Ubotto just said
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: will do
<arrrghhh> zykotick9, what about gnome-session-fallback?  that's what i put on both my rents computers.
<allowoverride> zackly, very weird
<_calum> hey why did that user get booted?
<arrrghhh> TK5791, he was whispering sweet nothings in your ear
<iceroot> _calum: forkbomb
<_calum> ohhh, don't know what that is
<iceroot> ah a different one
<TK5791> arrrghhh: oh how exciting
<arrrghhh> _calum, that command does bad things
<_calum> ah
<arrrghhh> TK5791, i can tell you're riveted
<TK5791> :(
<TK5791> arrrghhh: more like frustrated
<arrrghhh> TK5791, if you don't like linux, no one is forcing you to use it
<arrrghhh> i'm a big proponent of use what works best for you.
<TK5791> I love the idea of open source, but this OS is killing me
<ppetraki> Can someone triage this and get it assigned to a distro series? mterry has already verified it but I need someone with more authority to move it to the next level: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/891707
<llutz> _calum: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 891707 in firefox (Ubuntu) "java webstart creates infinite open windows, desktop DoS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arrrghhh> i would NEVER force anything upon a user.  unless it's a work, that's different :D
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: yah there are like 15 people here with laptops, a few look a little shady lol
<zykotick9> TK5791, Ubuntu is only one distro - there are many others
<MonkeyDust> TK5791  i do'nt like unity, so i switched to a different fork
<TK5791> distro?
<SolarisBoy> for someone to ping localhost it implies they are on your box
<james538227> llutz, cheers dude, worked a treat :)
<TK5791> sorry I'm a complete noob
<arrrghhh> TK5791, distribution.  ubuntu is a distribution of linux.
<SolarisBoy> else,, it does imply some shady business... im more convinced you just have a  weird application/script running or something
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: who and w show two of my user logged in, before opening seperate terms to monitor with watch...
<TK5791> ok, so what does one suggest?
<arrrghhh> TK5791, that's fine.  searching&reading is your best friend.
<arrrghhh> ^^
<TK5791> stick with this or try something more user friendly?
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: what tty are they on?
<allowoverride> 1 tty and 3 pts/0/1/2
<arrrghhh> TK5791, ubuntu is pretty user-friendly.
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: and what tty are you on?
<arrrghhh> as far as linux distro's go.
<_calum> ohhh its a denial of servive attack
<_calum> c*]
<TK5791> believe me I have been searching... and reading... my brain aches
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: if you have more than one console/tty open this can appear to be the case sometimes
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: i believe im only on tty7 with gui
<iceroot> _calum: its just an endless-loop as recursion
<MonkeyDust> TK5791  i switched to the most-hated ubuntu fork
<zykotick9> TK5791, turning off autologin will solve your keyring issue - problem solved.
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: i already checked with single user mode cnt-alt F1/F9, no one there
<atruno> my intel sound is detected by lspci but it is not detected by gnome volume control.  it had worked normally in the past.
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: weird
<allowoverride> maybe im over reacting security wise, but still need to find what prog with pstree it's spawning from... it seems to have stopped
<TK5791> zykotick9: ok I've turned it off... not exactly the solution I was looking for
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: how can i check with service command all running services
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: you can also check what installed fping.. it may give a clue
<allowoverride> ex: sudo service info?
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: service --status-all
<allowoverride> ah. thanks
<SolarisBoy> prepend sudo also =)
<TK5791> but I guess until this version of Ubuntu is updated frustration is the name of the game
<SolarisBoy> i think upstart / initctl has a way also.. but that should suffice for now
<allowoverride> so a "+" means its running,
<SolarisBoy> yes believe so
<TK5791> anyone know how to reset my profile in Google Chrome... its not loading correctly?
<allowoverride> grep "+" highlights it
<_calum> the safest bet then is to Zero fill from an Ubuntu live loaded into RAM
<allowoverride> awww, there it is,,, it may be smokeping
<allowoverride> lol
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: heck yea dude
<SolarisBoy> thats exactly what it is
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: i didnt know that was running, i believe i ran that a few weeks ago
<SolarisBoy> sometimes services have a wacky way of checking them selves into startup when they know they should be
<SolarisBoy> *shouldn't*
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: i believe i was testing that on my local net a month ago or less
<allowoverride> sheshh
<SolarisBoy> makes sense
<TK5791> Google Chrome, anyone know how to reset a profile that is corrupted?
<allowoverride> yap;) thanks for those cmds, those will help later the grep -v grep especially
<SolarisBoy> anytime sir
<allowoverride> SolarisBoy: When you call smokeping without
<allowoverride>        arguments it will start as a daemon and do its work.
<SolarisBoy> interesting,, i recall using it once or twice in the past probably not for anything serious
<allowoverride> ok how to kill that so it doesnt start up at boot, BUT remains as a service so i dont have to reload it again,, updaterc? something
<_calum> thanks guys
<allowoverride> im still new to deb/ubuntu services, i come from redhat
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: i as well =)
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: im actually still having bad muscle memory from other distros or even OS... like typing cfgadm -al on ubuntu boxes
<allowoverride> i believe its update-rc.d something force yadda enable/disable
<SolarisBoy> neva good =)
<SolarisBoy> allowoverride: correct
<Tidals> allowoverride› may i ask why you're moving from RH to deb/ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> or remove i believe
<allowoverride> another way to see whats running / cheap way / is sudo update-rc.d then hit tab tab
<Socky_> Is there anything like speedtest.net for servers without xwindows?
<llutz> allowoverride: use sysv-rc-conf to en-/disable services, update-rc.d has some glitches
<happygolucky> I like using a live USB however when I always have to run drivers for my graphics card on startup--other than just putting the drivers on the USB and running the installation is there a way to sort of 'remake' the USB live with modifications?
<happygolucky> omit when, sorry..
<allowoverride> llutz: well that puzzles me as i cannot tell for certain yet which are sysv or converts to upstart lol
<allowoverride> llutz: is sysv in /etc? the conf
<llutz> allowoverride: works with both
<allowoverride> yah thats the confusing part, the devs should just use one
<llutz> allowoverride: name is confusing, yes
<Xase_> Wow...
<Xase_> This is the quietest it's ever been in here I think.
<allowoverride> i believe this is howto; first sudo update-rc.d -f smokeping remove, than if you want it back sudo update-rc.d smokeping defaults
<allowoverride> yep thats it
<happygolucky> specifically say I wanted to freshest installation of live could I load up the live version, apt-get upgrade, then put all that back into the live USB so I dont have to do it over and over again
<allowoverride> nifty;)
<allowoverride> welp that solves that miserymystery
<happygolucky> and how, if it's possible
<llutz> allowoverride: some package updates will restore the rcX.d links, you have to track that. read "man update-rc.d"
<allowoverride> llutz: really?
<allowoverride> at reboot?
<llutz> allowoverride: package-updates, not reboot
<allowoverride> llutz: is that some kind of failsafe
<allowoverride> ohhhhh ok
<allowoverride> llutz: gotcha
<tyler_d> weeee
<phunyguy_work> Can anyone tell me where in libvirt you would set the dns suffix for guest VMs?
<allowoverride> interesting, i just did a tracepath from this att wifi net at startbucks to one of my doms at my Gnet, and these wayport networks must be a total priv net,,,
<JHHH> How do I set up a wireless printer on Ubuntu?
<m1ck3y> Hello all, I just recently updated Ubuntu to the latest version and now I'm having a lot of problems with it. I have a dual booted machine, grub loads fine, when I select ubuntu it freezes at the loading screen. But in recovery mode I can browse all my files I just can't start X.
<allowoverride> the switch fab i mean. no replies at all to any hop... wow.
<tyler_d> m1ck3y: sounds like your grub has been missconfigured; I apologize but I know very little about it however would start there :s
<allowoverride> someone told me a while back ifconfig was deprecated, and to use ip, is this true for ubuntu? or linux in general?
<tyler_d> allowoverride: this is true all over
<allowoverride> tyler_d: i use gui to setup ip's and such with NetworkManager, so I am outta the loop for cmdline other than bringing interfaces ifup/ifdown...
<tyler_d> allowoverride: if you are at starbucks your through a forced portal, which means your assumption is correct, its all nat traffic to the real world
<tyler_d> allowoverride: what are you trying to accomplish?
<allowoverride> tyler_d: thats what im thinking... typicall a tracepath will show more than no reply
<Socky_> If I am doing a dist-upgrade and Im getting slow speeds of 200k, when I am able to push over 1600K is there a way to safely stop the dist-upgrade and switch to a new server to download the upgrade from
<tyler_d> allowoverride: I work at one of "those" companies supporting the software :p so yah
<allowoverride> tyler_d: oh, just trying to see my gnet at home  (gnet= GarageNet)
<allowoverride> tyler_d: tell me a bit more then :)
<tyler_d> allowoverride: what protocol / port are you trying to get to?
<allowoverride> 22
<Xase_> Man Unity is wack... http://goo.gl/hz377
<mang0> Just a quick one; debian also uses "sudo apt-get install xxxxx" right? Like ubuntu. Not pacman or anything...
<allowoverride> actually i dont have port forward to my box though, i forgot, but i would like to try and hit my network iwth ubuntu utils today
<Xase_> Can I get help with SuSE linux here?! http://goo.gl/hz377
<allowoverride> i have openvas server loaded
<Xase_> OMFG
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Xase_> KERNEL THIS
<oCean> Xase_: stop that
<tyler_d> allowoverride: can you telnet to your ip/port? is that http? ftp?
<allowoverride> nope
<JHHH> How do I install my Epson printer wirelessly on Ubuntu?
<onre> mang0, yes, it does. apt-get and dpkg and deb package format all come originally from debian.
<allowoverride> its a jinksys router hanging off my isp modem
<mang0> onre: more thinking of the "sudo" ?
<tyler_d> allowoverride: so your trying to hit it on the default 8080 on https?
<allowoverride> there are plenty of ways around that, im sure, as i get lots of traffic to my ubuntu server and freebsd server often enough to fill up logs from time to time lol
<onre> mang0, 'sudo' is a general unix utility, it works on just about every unix and unix-like system out there
<allowoverride> tyler_d:  most likely, whatever openvas will do
<allowoverride> hehe, i just noticed your nick,,, fight club.. awesome!
<onre> mang0, it's not installed by default on all distributions but can be installed on just about all of them
<tyler_d> allowoverride: lol, well "if" its done the way our software is then nothing is blocked... so its all based on your server
<allowoverride> << mine is in reference to apache configs :P sorta
<allowoverride> tyler_d: ic
<tyler_d> allowoverride: throw me more info and I will tell you if its open or not :p
<allowoverride> lol
<allowoverride> brb stand by.. be a few
<tyler_d> allowoverride: k
<m1ck3y> Can someone help me get Ubuntu started? It won't start ever since I updated to the latest version.
<tyler_d> m1ck3y: did you check your grub settings for hd 0,0 etc?
<m1ck3y> tyler_d: I don't know how to do that
<JHHH> <tyler_d>
<tyler_d> yeeees
<JHHH> <tyler_d> Do you know about installing wireless printers on ubuntu
<JHHH> <tyler_d>?
<tyler_d> JHHH: 2 secs please mang
<JHHH> <tyler_d> sorry
<Thetawaves> is there a way to get a kernel with the DEBUG options set?
<Thetawaves> without compiling my own
<MonkeyDust> sounds like a developper question
<saint_darkangel> ben özel konuşamıyorum,
<saint_darkangel> nasıl konuşurum,
<saint_darkangel> yardımcı olabilirmisiniz
<saint_darkangel> ?
<szal> !tr | saint_darkangel
<ubottu> saint_darkangel: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<saint_darkangel> :(
<Thetawaves> MonkeyDust, is there another developer channel?
<saint_darkangel> please
<saint_darkangel> !!!
<oCean> saint_darkangel: english only
<Myrtti> !tr | saint_darkangel
<ubottu> saint_darkangel: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Thetawaves> alright fine i'll compile my own
<llutz> Thetawaves: maybe more chance in #ubuntu-devel
<MonkeyDust> Thetawaves  "#ubuntu-devel Channel is open."
<tyler_d> JHHH: sorry, waht are we breaking now
<ssta> Thetawaves: I suspect you'll have to compile your own.  kernel-package takes a lot of the heartache out of it though
<JHHH> <tyler_d> Do you know how to set up a wireless printer?
<Thetawaves> ssta, i remember the old way to do it
<tyler_d> JHHH: I have done network printers, not wireless though
<ssta> Thetawaves: kernel-package makes life easier...seriously
<Thetawaves> ssta, there is a lot of different stuff now.. following this: http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2011/10/28/how-to-compile-a-new-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-kernel/
<tyler_d> JHHH: conceptually if you can see it is connected to the AP, or router via the gui(router's gui that is) then you should simply be able to add it by ip address
<JHHH> <tyler_d> its an epson sx235w. completely new. Any idea how I can set it up as a network printer
<JHHH> <tyler_d> NB I'm a newb
<Thetawaves> i used to just downloaded the latest tar.bz2 and compile
<tyler_d> JHHH: I would suggest starting with the configuration via the fine manual that came with teh printer
<TK5791> Can anyone help with Google Chrome?
<tyler_d> JHHH: its problematic as its out of scope for this channel.. a pain I am sure :(
<JHHH> <tyler_d> any ideas of otherr channels?
<tyler_d> JHHH: I think my best suggestion honestly is to read the manuals on the printer and router to get them playing nicely; then you would be within scope on getting the Ubuntu side done
<tyler_d> :(
<JHHH> <tyler_d> cheers
<saquib> m
<b0ot> Anyone know how I can fix this: snmpwalk: error while loading shared libraries: libnetsnmp.so.25: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ugly_duck> Hmm... hi everyone, just applied some upgraded, now my cursor is playing up, appears in programs like libre office suit, but not in xchat etc
<santiago_> hola
<reisio> santiago_: shalom
<urthmover> high yah
<Varazir> How do I restart Unity from a consol ?
<shivamib> i think its restart lightdm
<Metroshica> I'm trying to set up a ubuntu repository for 11.04 for 64 bit. I"m not sure which sources to use. Everything I see online is different. Do I need to include the deb-src indexes as well? What are they even for? If I include them, the repository is 80 gb, which seems huge. And should I put deb in front of the indexes in the config file, or deb-amd64?
<rejeep> Hey, after an update of grub I can not start the computer and I cannot reach any terminal... What can I do?
<Lantizia> !nopaste
<Lantizia> !paste
<soreau> rejeep: restore it from a live session
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> ! grub2 | rejeep
<ubottu> rejeep: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rejeep> I'll try, thanks!
<Morfeus^> Hello all!
<ntr0py> How would i replace an existing package?
<jrib> ntr0py: be more specfiic
<moonlightcheese> so i'm having issues with a c program i've written that takes streaming data over serial.  the pastebin is here: http://pastebin.com/RxCMmG9h  when i uncomment the printf() debug lines i can see that execution stops on the first read call (ie, "connected, starting loop" and "flushing buffer" appear.  i've tried commenting out the tcflush to eliminate is as an issue and the read never occurs)
<ntr0py> jrib: i want to replace a package (nginx-full) with another package i locally compiles (nginx-extras): problem is that other packages already installed depend on nginx
<benfalk_> exit
<moonlightcheese> the serial port should be connected on /dev/ttymxc0
<jrib> ntr0py: why did you not name it the same/
<moonlightcheese> executing 'setserial /dev/ttymxc0' shows '/dev/ttymxc0, UART: undefined, Port: 0x0000, IRQ: 31
<TK5791> anyone know how to fix problems with Google Chrome?
<moonlightcheese> any serial experts around?  :/
<alex-> I got a problem with wireless internet at school, when I connect to the router it's connecting, and then it says 'disconnected, you are now offline'. I'm running ubuntu 11.04 with the gnome 2.0 interface. The only way to get internet is to reboot into windows, make the connection there, reboot into ubuntu, connect to the network. But when I put my laptop in stand-by I have to do this stuff...
<alex-> ...again to make it work. Isn't there any easy way to make it work/
<ntr0py> jrib: it has not the same name and i cannot install it in parallel nor can i remove the existing package because it has dependencies: there must be a way to replace an existing package with another one...
<jrib> ntr0py: I am asking you why did you not name it the same/
<Metroshica> I'm trying to set up a ubuntu repository for 11.04 for 64 bit. I"m not sure which sources to use. Everything I see online is different. Do I need to include the deb-src indexes as well? What are they even for? If I include them, the repository is 80 gb, which seems huge. And should I put deb in front of the indexes in the config file, or deb-amd64?
<anra> TK5791: which kind of problem do you have?
<mang0> jacob@ubuntujacob:~$ bzr branch lp:~mdipierro/web2py/devel web2py Woul that command run forever, or only untill something has downloaded?
<CloudQc> I completely fucked up my machine. It says sudo must be setuid root after I did a chown root:admin .
<CloudQc> how do I unbreak it?
<ntr0py> jrib: i could name it the same, but that would be ugly because its correct name is another.
<TK5791> anra: thank you. when loading the browser I get the following error message "Your profile could not be opened correctly"
<Tm_T> CloudQc: language, please
<jrib> ntr0py: I don't understand.  Is this not just a different version of the same package?
<ISBB> anyone familiar with xinerama and nvidia setups?
<mang0> !language | CloudQc
<ubottu> CloudQc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<anra> TK5791: hmm, did you have something important there that you don't want to lose?
<zykotick9> ISBB, nvidia's version os xinerama is called twinview - you can typically setup dual monitors in nvidia-settings.  What are you having issues with?
<nDuff> I'm running a dual-core system with Ubuntu's 3.0.0-12-generic kernel, and only one of my 2 cores is showing up in /proc/cpuinfo (and htop). Expected?
<ntr0py> jrib: no its nginx-extras with a newer version (it has more modules compiled in) vs the installed nginx-full (older version with fewer modules), it has different names but provides the same functionality according to dependencies
<TK5791> anra: not really... when I first launched the browser I sync Google and it worked well but for some reason it gone a little hayware
<jrib> ntr0py: seems strange, but I don't have time to fully understand.  You can accomplish what you asked using the Provides keyword (see debian-policy manual)
<genii-around> CloudQc: What directory did you run the chown in? /usr/bin or something?
<ntr0py> Is it possible to disable any dependencies functionality from dpkg?
<jrib> ntr0py: you would never want to do that
<ISBB> zykotick9, xinerama is running spans 3 monitors great.. however im having issues with setting a default monitor.  I.E. screen0 is default, screen 1 is left of 0 and screen 2 is right of 0 sounds all great and dandy.  However xinerama wants to make screen 1 default menu bar's panels so on and so forth.  funny thing when i log in its setup perfect.  Login screen is screen 0 and cursor left and right works great. i cant seem to get xinerama to
<ISBB> play nice by setting screen 0 to default
<CloudQc> oh umm / (yeah it chmod usr/bin too - the whole system)
<ISBB> running xubuntu 11.10 btw
<anra> TK5791: okay, if you don't mind losing your stuff (at least temporarily) I guess the easiest solution would be to move your config folder
<ntr0py> jrib: i need it right not because dpkg it not intelligent enough to understand
<ntr0py> *now
<ShawnRisk> I am trying to setup ssh and when I goto /root/.ssh/config it doesn't find anything.  How come?
<TK5791> anra: ok, how so?
<jrib> ntr0py: huh?  I just told you how to make one package "provide" another one
<TK5791> if I move it will it create a new one?
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: what are you trying to achieve?
<anra> yes
<zykotick9> ISBB, i've only ever used the nivida-settings tool to set the default monitor, not sure how it's dealt with on actual xinerama installations.  Good luck.
<llutz> ShawnRisk: personal config file doesn''t exist by default
<anra> just open the file manager
<anra> press Ctrl + H
<anra> to display hidden files
<anra> go to .config then
<ISBB> xinerama is part of nvidia.. you can only set default monitor under twinview
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: http://notbrainsurgery.livejournal.com/39281.html
<ISBB> PITA i say
<anra> a you'll see a folder called 'chromium' or 'chrome'
<alex-> anyone?
<anra> then rename it to be safe
<reisio> alex-: I'm a one
<TK5791> file manager?
<anra> and open the browser
<anra> nautilus
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: did you generate the key?
<genii-around> CloudQc: There's no real coming back from that.
<Varazir> when I do a dist-upgrade it will upgrade grub and as I'm PXE booting I don't like to have them
<ShawnRisk> llutz: when I tried to create this in nano it wouldn't let me as this didn't exist
<alex-> I got a problem with wireless internet at school, when I connect to the router it's connecting, and then it says 'disconnected, you are now offline'. I'm running ubuntu 11.04 with the gnome 2.0 interface. The only way to get internet is to reboot into windows, make the connection there, reboot into ubuntu, connect to the network. But when I put my laptop in stand-by I have to do this stuff...
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: yes on step 2
<Varazir> tried purge grub-common but still it will upgrade
<alex-> ...again to make it work. Isn't there any easy way to make it work?
<ntr0py> jrib: can i somehow just deinstall nginx-full ignoring all dependencies?
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: but didn't create ./ssh folder
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: ok then put it in your user's ~/.ssh directory
<jrib> ntr0py: you would never want to do that...
<llutz> ShawnRisk: you shouldn't ssh as root at all, use users ssh-config
<ntr0py> jrib: i need exactly that right now
<TK5791> anra: I'm completely clueless.... and very frustrated... I thought open source was supposed to be user friendly, but in reality its terrible
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: how so?
<jrib> ntr0py: no you don't.  You need to fix how you created your package.  If you want to ignore my advice, use equivs (you should just fix your package) or one of the force flags to dpkg (this will leave your system in a broken state)
<llutz> ShawnRisk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238672
<Quantum_Ion> TK5791, lol Open Source is not really user friendly there is a high learning curve in most cases
<TK5791> you need to be some sort of computer nut to understand any of this
<Quantum_Ion> TK5791, sort of
<anra> TK5791: don't worry
<anra> I'll help you
<llutz> ShawnRisk: that is a much better way to backup remote-servers using rsync
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: its the same in Windows
<Varazir> No one ?
<Quantum_Ion> TK5791, Computers and programming is really not easy stuff anyway
<Varazir> how do I ignore a update ?
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: just because you are doing mildly administritive stuff doesn't make it hard
<anra> just to be sure, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Quantum_Ion> TK5791, Microsoft just gave us the illusion of user friendly computers and software
<TK5791> tell me about it
<Varazir> <-- 11.10
<skrite> hey all ,  i have a web directory that i need my regular user to write images to, but the www-data user to be able to read them and serve them on the internet. How do i go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: if youo rename the config folders for chrome or firefox in Windows in you windows profile folder, it does the same thing
<TK5791> I just the file system very confusing.... I haven't played with Command Prompt (terminal) for years
<Quantum_Ion> TK5791, User friendliness is all an ILLUSION
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: make the folder.    mkdir ~/.ssh
<Quantum_Ion> Like you can PUSH a MAGIC BUTTON and get INSTANT PUDDING
<anra> TK5791: you don't need to do it through the terminal
<TK5791> not to knock this stuff.... but at least I can find the folder where all the software is stored
<reisio> Quantum_Ion: and now I want pudding, thanks a lot...
<Quantum_Ion> reisio, lol
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: ~/.mozilla    holds all the config folders for all mozilla products, you will have a firefox folder and a thunderbird folder. Doesn't get more logical than that
<Kentrel> My system seems to slow down after it's been on for a week or so. Gnome-system-monitor doesn't really show any likely culprits. Any other ideas?
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: in where /home/share or /root?
<WindPower> ~ is home
<TK5791> ActionParsnip: thanks but I'm referring to Chrome... I don't use Firefox
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: your user, not root
<Quantum_Ion> TK5791, I remember the DOS days on my IBM PCjr
<ShawnRisk> llutz: I see that thread but which folder am I in when I do ssh-keygen?
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: ~/.config/chromium
<TK5791> don't use Chromium... I use Chrome
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: so you can run:   mv ~/.config/chromium ~/.config/chromium_old
<llutz> ShawnRisk: your $HOME, theres no need to use /root at all
<ShawnRisk> okay
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: same folder afaik
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, i'm guessing the OP is using google-chrome, not chromium (i could be wrong)
<Quantum_Ion> TK5791, The great thing about Linux is basically all your development tools are FREE but you just have to figure out how to use them
<llutz> ShawnRisk: better to use forced-commands only, http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: or you may find ~/.config/google-chrome/
<ShawnRisk> okay
<CloudQc> does ubuntu have any VMs so I can test what happens when... without having to reformat?
<tyler_d> CloudQc: you can go ahead and install some vm's using vbox
<bekks> CloudQc: You have to create your own vm.
<ActionParsnip> CloudQc: or qemu or vmware, virtualbox is quite simple
<Pessimism> I have `postinstall` file for an DotCloud project. I have run `chmod +x postinstall`, but DotCloud still gives me: "Warning. postinstall file exists, but it is not executable." What am I doing wrong?
<ntr0py> jrib: "sudo dpkg -P --force-all nginx-full" did the trick, thanks anyways
<CloudQc> Also - I have a 64 bit machine so I installed 64bit ubuntu the first time. However, the interface is slow to react, is that normal or should I just reinstall it in 32bit since im reformatting right now
<mang0> bzr branch lp:~mdipierro/web2py/devel web2py I ran that command in terminal, and it's taking foreeever to download. is this usual, or is it my net, or is it just never going to finish?
<trshhs> I have an issue with grub2 on my headless server. Sometimes a reboot requires interaction/keyboard. What can the cause be?
<zykotick9> CloudQc, your graphics card probably makes more of a difference then the CPU bits
<Quantum_Ion> CloudQc, I would use an LTS release 64bit for stability
<TK5791> ActionParsnip
<Quantum_Ion> CloudQc, For example 10.04 Ubuntu Linux LTS 64bit but thats just me
<TK5791> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Quantum_Ion> CloudQc, LTS equals Long Term Stable
<reisio> trshhs: what sort of interaction
<zykotick9> Quantum_Ion, close - Long Term Support ;)
<genii-around> Pessimism: What does the first line of the file contain? eg: Is it a shebang pointing to what program to use to run it, or is it something else
<Pessimism> genii-around: `#!/bin/sh`
<CloudQc> Is there a huge difference between 32b and 64b anyways? vid card is nvidia 8800 gt
<geoffmcc> TK5791: if you are having problems with chrome profile still go to /home/user/.config and delete the chromium folder and then open browser and will recreate profile
<zykotick9> CloudQc, same vid card as mine - have you install nvidia-current from the ubuntu driver thing?
<Quantum_Ion> zykotick9, right supposedly those LTS releases are supposed to be the most stable
<trshhs> reisio: I need to press enter, timeout is not working. First i thought it is related to kernelupdates but it appears more unpredictable
<reisio> CloudQc: not "huge", no, but large
<reisio> trshhs: GRUB's timeout?
<zykotick9> CloudQc, if you have 4+ GB RAM use 64bit, if you have less - it's up to you
<CloudQc> I suppose since I havent gone to nvidia to download some
<tyler_d> CloudQc: do not do that
<reisio> CloudQc: you shouldn't have to have "gone to nvidia" with Linux
<zykotick9> CloudQc, don't download from nvidia - use the ubuntu method
<tyler_d> CloudQc: quick way to borq your system
<reisio> CloudQc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<CloudQc> I said... I havent - I did not go I used the Ubuntu thing
<bobweaver> tes
<bobweaver> srry wrng channel
<tyler_d> love how we all speak up as soon as he said that
<genii-around> tyler_d: I'm not sure how it could bork up their system more than the chown command they already ran on their /
<tyler_d> he heh e
<trshhs> reisio: yes, usually it works and i can reboot the server remotely, sometimes grub2 just stops. Might just want to replace it with lilo...
<nameNick> Got a question for you all concerning Ubuntu Server with KVM - is KVM stable enough for production environment
<nameNick> with windows server guests
<zykotick9> nameNick, might want to re-ask that in #kvm
<tyler_d> nameNick: kvm?.... as in a kvm switch?
<zykotick9> nameNick, or are you using libvirt?  different channel if you do.
<bekks> tyler_d: No.
<nameNick> libvirt
<tyler_d> k, I'm thinking what?
<allowoverride> im out, bbiab l8
<zykotick9> nameNick, libvirt/virt-manager support is #virt on irc.oftc.net
<nameNick> thanks
<jjg> hi all, new to ubuntu and am having trouble getting name based hosts up .. how can I get my environment to pick up /etc/apache2/envvars so that I can run apache -S ?
<jjg> nm, apparently I just export them in my shell
<jrib> jjg: you should use « apache2ctl -S »
<jjg> jrib: thanks
<Pessimism> genii-around: Did you have any suggestions for what might have caused the problem?
<tyler_d> I'm outta here. maybe bbiab
<tyler_d> :)
<tyler_d> \q
<CloudQc> so the main diff between LTS and non-LTS is that a non-LTS can be dropped from support anytime?
<jrib> CloudQc: no...
<jrib> !lts | CloudQc
<ubottu> CloudQc: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<genii-around> Pessimism: Not offhand. I'm not familiar with the dotcloud
<jrib> CloudQc: non-lts is supported 18 months
<CloudQc> so after 18months you have to reformat? Or are there just upgrades to a new 18 month supported version?
<jrib> CloudQc: you can upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade | CloudQc
<ubottu> CloudQc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> CloudQc: every 6 months there is a new release you can upgrade to.  Alternatively, you can stay on LTS only and upgrade every 2 years
<jjg> this is probably an apache channel question .. BUT I can hit my vhosted page locally using lynx .. but can't get it to load externally.  I can see that there are no iptables present .. any recommendations on where I should look ?  are there perhaps some ubuntuisms that I need to be aware of?
<CloudQc> OK thnx for info, ill go with the non-lts ;)
<StepNjump2> Quick question: I have 2 separate HDDs: sda1 and sdb1. sda1 contains /, ~/ and all the other ubuntu partitions including swap and the rest. sdb1 is mounted in sda1 at /media/UUID_of course. no When I cd / and I du -sh, I get 60G however my sda1 is only 10G, is this normal that it will include the size of sdb1 also?
<jrib> jjg: sounds more like a router issue
<panfist> do the antivirus scanners in the repositories scan for windows viruses? i have a friend's laptop i need to try to clean
<jrib> panfist: sure, clam does for example
<Gentoo64> panfist, yes
<panfist> thaniks
<Gentoo64> panfist, thats all theyre for
<panfist> thanks
<jjg> jrib: myeah, does
<pepee> latest ati driver (11.11 from amd website) broke suspend/resume on my machine: I get a black screen, but the desktop environment works
<Joliclouder> Hey Ubuntu Support.
<reisio> hey Joliclouder
<sam7_> me voilà, dispo pour les 2h qui viennent si nécessaire ;)
<see123> hi
<reisio> hi see123
<bekks> ,fr? sam7_
<zykotick9> !fr | sam7_
<ubottu> sam7_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bekks> zykotick9: thx
<see123> how do i register..
<Joliclouder> Jolicloud doesn't have their own IRC channel, and since Jolicloud is based on Ubuntu, I'm forced to come here for questions. =/
<zykotick9> !register | see123
<ubottu> see123: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<reisio> see123: /msg nickserv help register
<reisio> see123: /msg nickserv help identify
<bekks> Joliclouder: Is it a distro?
<zykotick9> Joliclouder, JoliOS is not supported here
<reisio> bekks: yes it's Ubuntu
<sam7_> sorry je me suis trompé de canal IRC
<Joliclouder> Yeah, it's Joli OS.
<Joliclouder> Awww.
<Joliclouder> =P
<bekks> reisio: Uhm, JoliOS isnt Ubuntu :)
<Joliclouder> K thanks anyhoo.
<reisio> bekks: sure it is
<Joliclouder> Well, yeah, I know that. But it's based on ubuntu.
<reisio> there're 5 people in #jolicloud, though
<Joliclouder> !?
<Joliclouder> Thanks!
<reisio> really only takes one useful person to get some help
<reisio> out of 5 you have an okay chance
<zykotick9> Joliclouder, perhaps choosing a distro based on support is a factor you should consider
<reisio> zykotick9: or he could just not mention in future that he's using jolicloud :p
<reisio> (including using a different nick)
<sniz-> from another distro, how would I get grub2 to recognize my wubi installed Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> sniz-, i HIGHLY doubt you can...
<reisio> sniz-: I think you'd just tell it where your Windows is (it should know already)
<reisio> and Windows will give you a prompt
<reisio> as it has already
<reisio> sniz-: but why have two distros
<zykotick9> better question, why use Wubi ;)
<sniz-> trying them out
<trshhs> Smiz-: Run the menu configurator for grub2. It would usually find ubuntu
<zykotick9> trshhs, it's not going to see a wubi install though
<reisio> shouldn't need to
<ShawnRisk> Can I setup sftp with proftpd or do I need openssh?
<sniz-> wubi cuz i feared screwing up my windows install, i couldn't bear to have to redownload anything
<reisio> since Windows' loader sees it, and GRUB sees Windows' loader
<zykotick9> reisio, i agree with your logic there - it's just doing going to see Wubi directly.
<zykotick9> ShawnRisk, proftpd is ftp, not sftp
<ShawnRisk> okay
<sniz-> actually... thinking about it like that... I'm assuming that grub on the ubuntu side would see this distro, and detect it...
<reisio> zykotick9: would be tricky, yeah :p
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: openssh-server will give an sftp server as well as remote console as well as X forwarding ability :)
<ShawnRisk> cool
<sniz-> then just keep the windows bootloader, then grub only being there for linux side
<reisio> sniz-: I wouldn't say GRUB can't have an entry just for your wubi install, just that you don't particularly need one
<trshhs> zykotick9: dont know much about wubi, so i dony doubt you. Where is a wubi install located?
<see123> i want to register but the document are above my head..pleaes help me
<zykotick9> trshhs, inside windows - to a file
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<M4rc3l> To register your nick type in /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL  into the text box replacing PASSWORD and EMAIL with your own email and password.
<sniz-> i just don't want to reboot right now cuz I wont be able to get back on the internet until tomorrow
<reisio> see123: /msg nickserv register see123 see123@someplace.com
<trshhs> Ah...
<Varazir> I have removed grub from my system ( PXE booting) used the purge command but still dose a dist-upgrade install it
<see123> rocket science ..:((
<reisio> see123: excuse me, this: /msg nickserv register aPassWordHere some@email.com
<reisio> see123: and then /msg nickserv identify see123 password
<zykotick9> Varazir, grub is going to be installed as part of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage i'm sure - thus it'll always want to be installed when you do updates/upgrades
<see123> is there any other way what is can register through web site like yahoo.,
<Varazir> zykotick9: I guess the same with server installation, but I don't want grub as it can't be confed when you PXE boot
<zykotick9> Varazir, it's in SOME metapackage for sure ;)
<see123> msg register me123
<guntbert> see123: no, please ask in #freenode about support for the irc network
<Varazir> or google or just go to freenodes webpage
<bekks> Varazir: Erm, it isnt even necesarry to config grub when using PXE. So you can safely install it.
<see123> i am blocked by the isp so i have to use freenode :((
<Varazir> bekks: last time I updated grubb ut failed and I couldn't get around the it  I ended up reinstalling
<Varazir> could try :/
<see123> msg register me123 password 12345
<Pici> see123: Please /join #freenode for registration help
<pangolin> !register | see123 Please read the instructions
<ubottu> see123 Please read the instructions: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<see123> i am not from planet mars why don't you register me :((
<willwh> hi folks - I have a really odd error that I am not sure how to get some help with, after running a screen session for a while, any new terms opening inside that session, go to, user@host:(unreachable)/
<willwh> also - any logs being written in my irssi session, start failing
<scorinitron_> I just joined a channel and with in 6 seconds the guy knew my name and where I lived...should I be scared?
<bekks> see123: WE cannot register you. You have to do it yourself, and you'll get help about it in #freenode
<willwh> I thought this was a bunk install - but, after a complete reinstall - same thing occuring
<guntbert> see123: why don't you join #freenode for that kind of questions?
<willwh> scorinitron_: no, type /whois username
<scorinitron_> I meant My real NAME
<scorinitron_> and MY street Address
<scorinitron_> and what car was in my Drive way!
<willwh> scorinitron_: geoIP?
<willwh> pretty easy to narrow that kind of thing down
<scorinitron_> geoIP?
<soreau> scorinitron_: What does this have to do with ubuntu?
<willwh> a geo-lookup based on your IP
<scorinitron_> how do you do that...
<ShawnRisk> if I am following this: http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2010/04/notes-sshfs-ubuntu/
<see123> i am tired of this registering  nonsense i will continue with un-registered
<ShawnRisk> do I do this on remote or web server?
<willwh> scorinitron_: http://www.geobytes.com/iplocator.htm <- one example
<llutz> ShawnRisk: at your local machine
<ShawnRisk> ok
<llutz> ShawnRisk: and still, you don't want to use the root-account for that
<ShawnRisk> ok
<zykotick9> ShawnRisk, FYI you don't have to use sshfs if you use Gnome - just Places / Connect to Server / select SSH input info - DONE
<brontosaurusrex> ShawnRisk, why would you need sshfs anyway?
<ShawnRisk> brontosaurusrex: backing up
<ShawnRisk> I need help to get this: http://notbrainsurgery.livejournal.com/39281.html
<zykotick9> ShawnRisk, BUT there are some subtle differences between sshfs and the gnome fuse method - so sshfs "might" be better
<ShawnRisk> figured out
<llutz> ShawnRisk: you should set "PermitRootLogin no (or forced-commands-only)" in your sshd_config on your remote server
<see123> i can continue without being registered then why i should requester
<bassliner> http://occupyflash.org/ :D
<brontosaurusrex> ok, then as zykotick9 said or use a client like filezilla
<ShawnRisk> can someone pm me and help me figure out that site?  I am having trouble
<ShawnRisk> I really need help
<llutz> ShawnRisk: forget that notbrainsurgery
<sniz-> cool, geoip is showing that i'm in kentucky
<ShawnRisk> llutz: I am using godaddy and that is the only way I saw this working
<sniz-> most places usually locate me in signapore
<ShawnRisk> everywhere else I get confused or errors
<CloudQc> Kentucky, the home of fried chicken
<llutz> ShawnRisk: why should one use sshfs+rsync when rsync works fine over pure ssh
<sniz-> i'm not in either one of those countries/cities lol
<ShawnRisk> llutz: not sure, but I just want something setup
<see123> ! register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<CloudQc> It tells me I live 2hours away from my home, so for me its pretty accurate
<llutz> ShawnRisk: http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<brontosaurusrex> actually rsync over sshfs might be tricky
<Koolvin> Hey, how do I change the ruby interpreter
<llutz> brontosaurusrex: not at all
<Koolvin> Bash: /usr/bin/gem: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Koolvin> The interpreter is just ruby
<CloudQc> Is there anything wrong with adding the ubuntu created user to the usergroup root? Or will I break my machine again?
<brontosaurusrex> llutz, sshfs + rsync is good way to problems from my experience
<ShawnRisk> llutz: can I pm you?
<llutz> ShawnRisk: pls keep it here in the channel
<ShawnRisk> okay I am just going to not do this
<ShawnRisk> it is over
<ShawnRisk> thank you for the help
<llutz> ShawnRisk: why giving up? read this, follow the steps and you're done in 20 minutes http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<CloudQc> I think he is mad :S
<soee> hi, do you know when do we see FF 8 in repos ?
<sn00p> How do I turn off dpms without editing the x.org in ubuntu ?
<sn00p> xorg.conf*
<llutz> sn00p: xset dpms off
<trshhs> soee: for 12.1 it is already in
<sn00p> llutz, screen goes blank
<llutz> sn00p: ahh, sry. xset -dpms      it is
<scorinitron>  /msg NickServ identify <jpatterson93>
<sn00p> ohh gonna steal your nick!
<soee> trshhs, im on 11.10
<Koolvin> Free nick!
<glebihan> trshhs, 12.1 ?
<sn00p> llee, xset -dpms off?
<llutz> sn00p: xset -dpms
<sn00p> how do I know its off
<trshhs> Sorry guys, i am ircing on my phone on the opensuse and the ubuntu channels, gotbconfused and mixed things up
<llutz> sn00p: xset q
<sn00p> lok
<sn00p> ok
<sn00p> thanks
<sn00p> fucking stupid dpms annoying the hell out of me
<dcom23> !dpms
<robertzaccour> how do I register a channel?
<_jam> what is the firefox policy? i.e. why is 11.10 not getting 8 when I got major version ugprades to at least 6 in 11.04?
<Koolvin> Robertzaccour /cs register #chan password Description
<_jam> given that these are bug/security fix releases in addition to feature releases, it makes me a bit paranoid
<deradsadssd> Hello
<deradsadssd> Soembody against Unity
<brontosaurusrex> robertzaccour, /msg chanserv help
<alex-> me
<alex-> !!
<alex-> deradsadssd: me, very much. i hate unity
<deradsadssd> ok
<deradsadssd> there some distros supporting gnome 2
<Rei`> Hi, just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my Netbook, did a reboot, selected Ubuntu at GRUB menu and I've got a blank screen
<Rei`> Any suggestions?
<Koolvin> Blank or is there a cursor at the top left?
<Rei`> blank
<Koolvin> Can you feel the disk spinning?
<brontosaurusrex> deradsadssd, gnome2 will be unsuported in the future, unless mate ppl are serious
<Koolvin> The hard disk
<Rei`> Yes
<Koolvin> Hmm
<Koolvin> Try connecting an external monitor
<Koolvin> See if that works
<deradsadssd> brontosaurusrex: there are some gnome 2 distros
<deradsadssd> r
<Rei`> Koolvin: No connector for one
<dcom23> Rei`, do you dual boot ;
<Rei`> dcom23: no
<glebihan> deradsadssd, there won't be for long, gnome2 is dead, time to move on
<djszapi> Hi! Can someone please give me the link of the gcc 4.6 version (deb package) ?
<pstrm> Hi, I have a problem with my thinkpad T420. Somehow, I cannot use my wireless network. I get a (valid) IP, my router lists my laptop as "in the network" and the wlan connection LED goes on and off. However, I cannot ping the router. What is a good point to start debugging?
<deradsadssd> glebihan: there will because there is one
<deradsadssd> and that is called
<deradsadssd> http://www.snowlinux.de
<glebihan> deradsadssd, no there won't be
<Joelito> hi all
<Joelito> how do I reconfigure gnome's network manager?
<Rei`> dcom23 / Koolvin: I think it's an X-based or splash screen issue, recovery mode boot works fine
<machiolate> I'm currently running Ubuntu 11.10 with the Gnome 2 desktop. Would anyone know where I could find the session manager? I'm trying to find the easiest way to save my current session for the next boot up or as default.
<szal> machiolate: Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't have Gnome 2
<machiolate> szal, i installed Gnome 2
<dcom23> Rei`, you said you simply cannot boot from the bios that what we assume..please elaborate
<machiolate> I didn't like Unity desktop
<Rei`> dcom23: As I said, GRUB came up fine, selected Ubuntu and got a black screen, selecting Ubuntu Recovery works, and resume works, and I'm now at a tty shell
<Koolvin> Rei`, it may be that your video card doesn't support opengl
<Koolvin> What is the video card?
<Rei`> Koolvin: Radeon HD 66310
<Rei`> 6310*
<glebihan> machiolate, and how did you proceed in installing gnome2 ?
<ruudt> machiolate: I'm very much into graphic. Part of the look and feel. Unity looks a whole lot different from other x apps. What about unity was that bad?
<Metroshica> Unity is terrible, they hide so much that they don't need to
<machiolate> gelbihan, it was just a sudo apt-get install, pretty simple. theres a ! command for the bots that tells you how to do it
<machiolate> i can't remember exactly what i typed
<glebihan> machiolate, no it was not, gnome2 is not available in the repos for 11.10
<Rei`> Koolvin: It's a Radeon HD 6310, part of the AMD E-350 Brazos chipset
<dcom23> Rei`, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xorg
<machiolate> glebihan how do i check what I'm running?
<glebihan> machiolate, you probably installed gnome-session-fallback and gnome-panel, but that's not gnome2
<machiolate> ahh, o.k. so it's just component parts you mean
<glebihan> machiolate, not even that, it's not gnome2 at all
<machiolate> the desktop is, yeah
<glebihan> machiolate, gnome-panel in gnome3 is different from what it was in gnome2
<Metroshica> Why Gnome 3 is terrible http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/mklha/my_thoughts_on_gnome_3/
<brontosaurusrex> thinking about it, brontosaurusnix would be a nice name for gnome2 distro :P
<machiolate> ahh, its gnome 3
<machiolate> whtever
<szal> Metroshica: we don't care here, this is support, not discussion about taste
<machiolate> it was whatever installed with ubuntu 10.10
<Rei`> dcom23: Apparently xserver-xorg isn't installed :/
<machiolate> that's what I was used to
<Rei`> So this can't be an X issue
<Metroshica> szal: I agree, someone just asked what was wrong with it, thought I would share
<machiolate> glebihan, someone told me it was gnome 2, so you're saying it's gnome 3?
<Rei`> Is there an apt-package that I can use to install the entire ubuntu-desktop installation? Forgot to mention I installed from netboot media
<glebihan> machiolate, yes it is gnome3 (its fallback session)
<machiolate> is there a way to check that you know of glebihan? thanks for clearing that up
<machiolate> i.e. what desktop shell i'm running
<glebihan> machiolate, well "sudo apt-cache policy gnome-session" should give you your gnome version
<glebihan> machiolate, no need for sudo btw
<machiolate> 3.2.1-0ubuntu1... just the kernel i think, np tough, thanks
<ee364a11> fun
<machiolate> though*
<Rei`> Anyone answer? I've installed Ubuntu from netboot and don't have X installed, assume I'm missing other stuff, I'm at a command prompt, is there something I can install to get the ubuntu-desktop as if I'd installed from the typical CD?
<matrix3000> i hate unity
<matrix3000> lol
<dcom23> Rei`, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<machiolate> Anyone know if Gnome 3 fallback has a session manager? I'm trying to save sessions.
<Rei`> dcom23: Doing an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dcom23> Rei`, can you connect to Internet though  the cli
<kierkkadon> First time linux user: how do I run a shell script file?
<Rei`> dcom23: Yes, I'm wired in
<kierkkadon> Do I have to copypasta the text of the file into a terminal?
<glebihan> machiolate, I don't think that's possible
<dcom23> Rei`, then what the big deal follow the instructions linked to you
<machiolate> lol, really? darn.
<glebihan> machiolate, well as I was trying to suggest, it's a *fallback* session, so it's kinda limited
<brontosaurusrex> kierkkadon, no just ./file.sh will do it (if exe bit is set)
<Rei`> dcom23: I started this download before you linked that to me, I don't have X installed and according to this I'm missing another 1.6GB of the Ubuntu desktop
<machiolate> ahh glebihan, got it
<machiolate> thanks man, you've improved my understanding immensly
<glebihan> machiolate, you're welcome :)
<ee364a11> fun
<dpc> Hi guys. I'm using Awesome WM, i've upgraded to 11.10 and now launching standlone gnome-control-center gives something way too limited.
<dpc> What should I launch to get some GUI system-settings application that allows to change more settings.
<dpc> It's driving me nuts. :)
<alex-> what version is meerkat?
<iceroot> alex-: 10.10
<dcom23> what is meerkat
<alex-> oh
<alex-> so i have 11.04
<iceroot> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<alex-> i have meerkat or higher
<iceroot> alex-: 11.04 is natty
<demon4ik> hi
<alex-> but i'm not using unity
<alex-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/fullscreen-rhythmbox-plug-in-your-parties-just-got-slicker/
<alex-> In newer versions of Rhythmbox (wink, wink Meerkat-ers) you'll need to put the plug-in in: -
<kierkkadon> brontosaurusrex, that doesn't work; If i do ./file I get a 'no input file specified'
<kierkkadon> brontosaurusrex, if I do ./file.sh I get 'command not found'
<demon4ik> русские есть??
<brontosaurusrex> kierkkadon, what is the filename of your script?
<kierkkadon> brontosaurusrex, 'install-sh'
<szal> !ru | demon4ik
<ubottu> demon4ik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kierkkadon> I've tried various versions of that name in the terminal
<brontosaurusrex> kierkkadon, ok, the cd to the folder that thing is in and try ./install-sh
<Koolvin> I'm getting connection refused after reboot
<Koolvin> With openssh
<Koolvin> Is there any way to remotely fix this?
<kierkkadon> brontosaurusrex, 'no input file specified'
<Rei`> Koolvin: Reboot on the client or on the server?
<Koolvin> Server
<dcom23> brontosaurusrex, sh <filename.sh>
<Rei`> Koolvin: Is the service running?
<Koolvin> IDK
<Rei`> Koolvin: Try ps -A, look for sshd or opensshd (not sure which)
<brontosaurusrex> kierkkadon, and? i dont know what your script is supposed to do
<Rei`> Koolvin: Or you dont have physical/kvm access to the server?
<kierkkadon> brontosaurusrex, Oh, that means it ran the script and the script itself was supposed to do something with an input file? oooooooohhhh, okay
<kierkkadon> Alright, thanks
<Koolvin> I don't currently have physical access no
<dr_rotflcopter> hi
<dcom23> brontosaurusrex, make it executable      chmod +x filename
<dr_rotflcopter> would some of you guys check this for me on your linux box? thank you. grep -Eio 'now at.*|\.resolution:.*|event_handler:.*' /proc/timer_list | sort -u | tr "\n" ","
<genii-around> Koolvin: If you do: telnet ip-address-here 22     do you see a line reading about what ssh server you reached?
<Rei`> Koolvin: Most likely scenario is sshd is configured incorrectly, and isn't running at startup, unless you have physical/kvm I can't think of any way to fix it
<brontosaurusrex> dcom23, i dont need help
<dcom23> k
<kermit> my screensaver can dim my display, but the 'brightness applet' cant.. how do i manually dim my display?
<i2c> when I do something like, sudo mkdir test_dir, it'll ask me for my password, fair enough. Is there a way that I can do it all in one line? like sudo mkdir test_dir | my_sudo_password ?
<TK5791> I have a problem with Google sync both in Chrome and Chromium
<guntbert> i2c: not so, but if you really need it you can open a root shell with            sudo -i
<TK5791> when the browsers start to sync it get so far and then spoils
<i2c> but to run that command makes me have to input my password
<An-iSociaL> err help
<An-iSociaL> "Error: Checksum file missing"
<Koolvin> Genii-around failed connection
<xrdodrx> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 16391 kB, installed size 35508 kB
<genii-around> Koolvin: So sshd not running
<TK5791> then when I log out and back in it refers me to the same error message your profile could not be opened properly
<genii-around> Koolvin: Can you even ping the server?
<TK5791> whats the hell is wrong with both browsers, dare I say that I've never had this problem with the windows Vista
<Koolvin> No genii-around =O
<brontosaurusrex> TK5791, smells a bit like a permission problem
<Koolvin> However, I can access it on port 80
<genii-around> Koolvin: So it's probably sitting there on the other end someplace with an error message
<TK5791> brontosaurusrex: really, how so?
<genii-around> Hm
<TK5791> I have my login set for admin level
<Koolvin> Genii-around, could it be port issues?
<brontosaurusrex> TK5791, could be that the browse can maybe only read the prefs, but not save them, or some other version of it
<brontosaurusrex> *browser
<TK5791> ok
<TK5791> solution?
<TK5791> or suggestions?
<fellayaboy> what are the reasons for seeing a black screen when u remote desktop with vnc?
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, compiz being enabled is one possibility
<brontosaurusrex> TK5791, make a new system user, and see what happens with same browser(s)
<genii-around> Koolvin: Without being able to get on the box, hard to know exactly.
<TK5791> ok
<brontosaurusrex> TK5791, user "test"
<TK5791> now that sounds like a plan
<fellayaboy> zykotick9, thast true on the client? or remote? or both?
<TK5791> I'll give it a go
<lupine_85> tried wiggling the mouse?
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, on the box hosting the VNC connection (remote)
<fellayaboy> i see
<fellayaboy> how can i disable via terminal
<fellayaboy> im sshed into remote now
<genii-around> Koolvin: Do you have ebox or something similar installed which is reachable by the web interface?
<TK5791> otherwise I giving linux the boot, too frustrating, too many fing bugs, and not enough time in the day to sort
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, is it unity running on the remote box?
<fellayaboy> no its a 10.10 on host (remote) and 11.04 client
<brontosaurusrex> TK5791, the usual wisdom is: stick with repos, iam pretty sure there is no chrome in official ubuntu repos...
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, but you only have ssh access?  humm, not sure then - you'd typically use "metacity --replace" from the running GUI
<TK5791> repos?
<genii-around> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dcom23> brontosaurusrex, that's really good ..i also would think he will head for chrome.. :))
<brontosaurusrex> TK5791, "software center", there is chromium
<NotSoJoliClouder> Does anybody know whether development for Easy Peasy has been discontinued?
<flashingpumpkin> hey guys. I'm wondering if any of you can point me at some documentation how to power off specific PCI devices
<seccunda> hello
<dcom23> flashingpumpkin, kill it
<anra> TK5791: it seems that it may be a bug in Chrome
<seccunda> may i have atention please
<urlin2u> seccunda, no
<seccunda> why
<seccunda> rude boy
<flashingpumpkin> dcom23, erm?
<urlin2u> seccunda, ask a question that is how it works, if there is a answer consider yourself lucky.
<seccunda> no there isnt
<anra> TK5791: the suggested workaround is to either don't sync the passwords or run chrome using the following command 'google-chrome --password-store=basic' (the first sync, I guess)
<brontosaurusrex> !ask | seccunda
<ubottu> seccunda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<seccunda> its about my latitude c300
<dcom23> flashingpumpkin, what pci devices do you power off and why
<sontek> In ubuntu, I installed the system, and it some how flagged the initial user as a admin even though I created a new user and put them in sudoers, so whenever they install an app it prompts for *my* password
<seccunda> ive got oscam server on ubuntu 10.4 lt
<anra> TK5791: I've seen that here: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=75e0a4c1582f8e98&hl=en
<sontek> is there a way to make it so it prompts them for their password?
<flashingpumpkin> dcom23, the idea is to power off the GPU. I don't use it while on linux so I'm good with using the integrated one only. I don't want it to consume power - and the spinning fan is getting annoying for an unused card
<seccunda> how can i install my reader as a smartreader protocol
<seccunda> this is massy
<flashingpumpkin> dcom23, I've blacklisted the drivers in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-gpu.conf - but doing a cat on /sys/devices/.../power/runtime_status still gives me an "auto"  - and the fan is still spinning
<rdonx> Hello
<dcom23> flashingpumpkin, http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2007/09/07/using-terminal-to-shutdown-processes/
<seccunda> oh hi mate
<flashingpumpkin> dcom23, I'm not talking processes. I'm talking turning off the power for a PCI device :)
<rdonx> This new Ubuntu UI keeps flashing the "Search" overlay
<elmer_> heyyy motha fukaaaassss
<elmer_> wtf is this shit
<pangolin> !language | elmer_
<ubottu> elmer_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Koolvin> Hey, I'm trying to bundle install from a user that has no password
<dcom23> flashingpumpkin, oh, already if you have blacklisted then the script should not run..
<Koolvin> Or atleast I believe it has no password
<Koolvin> How can I do this
<rdonx> As in, I click a window but then out of nowhere the search window shows up
<elmer_> fuk off
<dddbmt> Hi guys. I've just installed 10.11 with unity. I've also installed chromium. But for some reason open chromium windows isn't available when I switch between programs with alt+tab. Any ideas?
<almoxarife> TK5791: as a chrome/ium power user I offer the following suggestion, 1. sync everything, 2. keep passwords in an extension rather than the local machine, 3. delete your local chrome folder and restart chrome, that will always give you a fresh uncorrupted re-start
<dddbmt> All other programs that are open I can swithc between. (At least all I've tried(
<anra> almoxarife: he has already removed the folder but the problem keeps appearing
<dcom23> flashingpumpkin, please check the modules of the pci that have to be blacklisted again..
<zykotick9> flashingpumpkin, barring BIOS support for disabling, I don't think you can stop power going to a device, certainly not by blacklisting it's driver...
<zosky> hi yall
<zosky> can i please get a recommendation for converting DVD to AVI. i love handBrake, but i need something that will make 1 AVI per CHAPTER on the disk
<flashingpumpkin> zykotick9, Yep. I realise that, unfortunately ;)
<flashingpumpkin> brb
<TRider> Hello all, what is the best sound controller for oneiric version ?
<brontosaurusrex> zosky, that should be doable with handbrake with some manual clickery and i assume it still supports avi files (unlikely)
<zykotick9> zosky, you could try dvd::rip - not sure it has that feature mind you
<zykotick9> brontosaurusrex, handbrake doesn't do avi anymore (smart move really)
<pepee> latest ati driver (11.11 from amd website) broke suspend/resume on my machine: I get a black screen, but the desktop environment works. how to solve it?
<TK5791> almoxarife: thanks... anra just posted a link that suggested I sync without the password box ticked and this resolve... according to the google forum the problem resides with Ubuntu and is something to do with the login Keyring... something I was having trouble with before
<TK5791> how do I keep the password sync in an extension?
<zykotick9> pepee, i hope next time you think twice before installing drivers direct from manufacturer instead of using the distro's version (that might even be tested to work).  Good luck.
<brontosaurusrex> zykotick9, ok, and yes handbrake is trying to be smart, even smarter than x264 (trying new ways to make some logic layer on top of excellent x264 internal one, pretty funny experience last time i tried...)
<ofShard> Hello. I am trying to start mongodb as a service using upstart.
<flashingpumpkin> zykotick9, unfortunately there are no bios options :(
<almoxarife> TK5791: http://www.roboform.com/platforms/browsers/google-chrome
<idank> is there an open David font for Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> flashingpumpkin, i wouldn't expect there to be...
<szal> what is a David font?
<ofShard> But it doesn't seem to be working. It isn't running after reboot when I do service mongodb status
<idank> szal: it's a font found in Windows, good hebrew one
<idank> used by latex's babel package
<idank> but there it's a metafont
<almoxarife> TK5791: and yes, don't allow chrome/ium to keep passwords local
<ofShard> I imagine I'm doing something wrong with upstart.
<zykotick9> almoxarife, ya - keeping your own passwords is a bad idea, giving them to Google to keep safe is a much better idea </sarcasm>
<dcom23> almoxarife, its not only the passwd it store more many things ..about the browser history..
<pepee> zykotick9, ubuntu's driver is a couple months old, and has it own problems
<TRider> Hello all, what is the best sound controller for oneiric version ?
<almoxarife> zykotick9: no, they don't go to google, they go to 'roboform', one must read to get the full effect, sarcasm
<pangolin> Could someone remind me where bashrc is?
<zykotick9> pepee, well, your issue is no longer with Ubuntu - you should contact AMD/ATI support if you have issues with their driver now
<pepee> where do i do that?
<brontosaurusrex> pangolin, locate bashrc
<pangolin> brontosaurusrex: heh, thank you :)
<almoxarife> dcom23: if you are worried about 'history' or the bad man knowing where you are at I suggest 'tor browser'
<zykotick9> almoxarife, s/Google/Roboform - my point is the same.  People's reliance on "the cloud", err "the fog" is bad for software freedom.  Do as you wish however.
<dcom23> almoxarife, i really don't keep history its auto to clear after exit ..thanks
<Onepamopa> guys, how to close port 80 to everyone and only allow it from 2 ip addresses with iptables?
<Advocated> hi there, out of interest, if i burn the iso image of 11.10 to dvd, can i run it as live and check temp/ram anyway?
<dcom23> Onepamopa, post 80 is for dns i think so..
<atruno> Advocated, you can install packages not on the cd and access them through the live try ubuntu session
<atruno> Advocated, or use existing packages
<Onepamopa> dcom23 port 80 is web, not dns
<Onepamopa> dns is udp 53
<Onepamopa> ;)
<atruno> what port is cups sharing ?
<dcom23> thanks to know that..:))
<Advocated> atruno, any recommendations for checking temp / ram etc? or evne capacitors if possible
<anra> Onepamopa: easiest way is to use ufw
<almoxarife> dcom23: see 'analytics opt-out' , it's a start
<atruno> Advocated, sudo apt-cache search temperature monitor.  for ram press shift to access grub menu and run memtest86+
<atruno> Advocated, that might be easier done with a existing linux installation.  though i wouldn't say it would be otherwise impossible
<dcom23> almoxarife, i am going to ccna i will learn there..:))
<ActionParsnip> nice
<Germanaz0> hello everybody
<learningc> what's the minimum size of the disk to install ubuntu on?
<Germanaz0> I would like to know if I can boot windows with virtualbox and grub
<Germanaz0> something like that
<ActionParsnip> learningc: minimal is quite small, if you start putting an x server on and stuff it gets a lot bigger
<Advocated> atruno, can i do these on the actual live cd, i mean temp and ram?
<ActionParsnip> Germanaz0: virtualbox can boot install Windows OSes, I've heard of data corruption and your games will run badly, if at all
<learningc> ActionParsnip: the standard ubuntu desktop edition versin 11.10 I mean
<ActionParsnip> learningc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<iceroot> learningc: for ubuntu, something like 4GB but there are other versions like lubuntu which need less then 4gb, also you can use the minimal-iso and choose what you want to save space
<Germanaz0> ActionParsnip: is not for games :S, this is for university programs
<genii-around> learningc: About 4-4.5Gb with standard desktop and apps, nothing extra
<atruno> i do not know about modern temperate technologies i do know that in your bios settings that if you set you fan speed control to disabled you will get full power throttle at all times for your cpu.  what you likely want to do is stress test your cpu and make sure it doesn't beep.  and do that bios tweak.
<Germanaz0> that them gave me, and I have to run windows :s
<learningc> I need to create a virtualbox disk ans I need to know the size
<TK5791> almoxarife: I'm trying to sink but the browser is hanging again.
<ActionParsnip> learningc: my lubuntu install is little over 4Gb
<iceroot> learningc: my installation takes 2.8GB
<TK5791> growing weary with it all
<ActionParsnip> Germanaz0: should be ok
<learningc> so, 5GB should be sufficient?
<iceroot> learningc: of course
<learningc> ok thanks
<almoxarife> TK5791: browser or 'sync' hanging?
<TK5791> sync
<Germanaz0> but I do not want to run windows like a program in the virtualbox under ubuntu, I would like to boot windows, using grub
<TK5791> both on Chromium and Chrome
<Germanaz0> with a virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> learningc: I'd go 6Gb to allow for updates
<learningc> will it be slow if the disk is almost full?
<Germanaz0> using the iso inside the ubuntu partition :D
<TK5791> had to force stop Chrome which crashed the browser
<iceroot> learningc: not really
<dcom23> Germanaz0, they gave you virtual box windows *.vdi this will only run with the virtual box inside the os with installed virtual box in it
<iceroot> learningc: but remeber, you need 4GB for ubuntu and maybe 1GB for swat
<ActionParsnip> learningc: no but it can cause you to not be able to login. I always gove 10Gb to / and use the rest for swap and /home
<iceroot> learningc: also having more free space for updates and other stuff as ActionParsnip is a good idea
<almoxarife> TK5791: never had 'sync' hang, you are using 'chrome or chromium'?
<TK5791> both
<TK5791> would just like to use Chrome
<almoxarife> TK5791: both? why?
<TK5791> I thought that Chrome was the problem.... but it appears more and more to be the OS
<n00berG00ber> anyone had issues needing libxul in 11.10?
<Germanaz0> dcom23: yes but I would like to run windows with the  virtualbox, but booting with grub instead use ubuntu inside
<iceroot> is there a way to compile software for amd64 when the cpu does not support amd64?
<n00berG00ber> iceroot, not that I am aware of
<TK5791> was having sync problems with Chrome so someone suggested Chromium
<almoxarife> TK5791: what is the OS? version?
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: could try the daily chromium build, worked flawlessly here for ages now
<TK5791> 11.10
<iceroot> hm, are there any servers from ubuntu/canocial where i can build amd64 software?
<n00berG00ber> iceroot, dunno
<dcom23> Germanaz0, simply cannot boot *.vdi from the bios that what are you asking for
<n00berG00ber> iceroot, good question.
<brontosaurusrex> iceroot, isnt that compiler specific?
<almoxarife> TK5791: I use 11.10 and daily chromium, no issues
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: i dont know
<n00berG00ber> TK5791, same here
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: need to build an amd64 kernel here in i386 hardware
<TK5791> well it must be me then... christ knows
<pepee> iceroot, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1498929/compiling-for-amd64-under-i386-debian
<almoxarife> TK5791: you already synced chrome once before?
<lattera> how do I go back to original gnome in 11.0 and get rid of unity?
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<n00berG00ber> lattera, at the login prompt select the gnome classic option instead of unity
<Onepamopa> anra actually the easiest way is apf ;) but I dont have it on that machine
<brontosaurusrex> iceroot, iam not an expert but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross_compiler
<Onepamopa> (yet)
<lattera> gdm is set to auto-login
<iceroot> pepee: thanks, i will try it with multilib
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: thx
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: he needs to wipe his local chrome settings too
<vuarabei> QHO PLAY ULTIMA ONLINE?
<iceroot> lattera: original gnome = gnome3?
<lattera> iceroot: sure? no clue, I just don't want unity
<n00berG00ber> lattera, ah....I remember seeing a work around for that......let me see if I can find it for you.
<TK5791> yes, but the sync only lasted until I rebooted the browser and then it reverted back to there is a problem with your profile crap
<anra> Onepamopa: I haven't tried that, but it would be difficult to be simpler than ufw :-)
<iceroot> lattera: 11.04 or 11.10?
<lattera> ah, nvm http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-10-how-to-auto-login-gnome-shell-gnome3-desktop
<TK5791> how old is this version of Ubuntu 11.10?
<zykotick9> TK5791, the version is the date so 2011 - 10th month
<iceroot> TK5791: 20(11.10)
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: was released in October (10th month) in 20(11)
<TK5791> so very new and full of bugs?
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: the version numbers are a dead giveaway
<Vivo> Hey mates
<matrix3000> yea
<TK5791> thank you action
<matrix3000> it's flaming new and full of bugs
<almoxarife> TK5791: the 'profile crap' is because your profile is 'crap', with one fix only, delete the profile by removing your 'chrome folder' in your local folders, do you know how?
<iceroot> TK5791: not stable like 10.04
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: could try Natty
<matrix3000> if you want something stable and awesome, get 10.04
<TK5791> yes
<matrix3000> unless you are just itching for unity
<TK5791> I'll give it another go
<almoxarife> TK5791: wait
<Vivo> So I have a fun issue today, it's that my wireless cuts out of 2-3 hours, will not reconnect if I don't restart.
<TK5791> itching for an easier life
<TK5791> ;/
<Koolvin> How do I generate an ssl certificate
<almoxarife> TK5791: you use what to install remove stuff?
<TK5791> erm?
<almoxarife> TK5791: synaptic ? apt-get?
<matrix3000> Koolvin: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+generate+ssl+certificate+ubuntu
<TK5791> simply go the folder .config rename folder
<n00berG00ber> lattera, looks like you need to modify your etc/gdm/*conf file look for the AutomaticLoginEnable and set it to false
<Jasmin> hi friends
<ActionParsnip> I wouldn't go Lucid personally, Ive see it not so friendly with newer hardware
<iceroot> !google | matrix3000
<ubottu> matrix3000: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Vivo> I installed new drivers, because my wireless adapter was one of the ones that did not initially work with Oneric
<almoxarife> TK5791: yes, but to remove a package, what do you use?
<n00berG00ber> lattera, besure to make a backup incase you mess things up
<dcom23> Vivo, could be got heated too much..
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: could make a fresh ubuntu user and log in as that, see if it'sok
<TK5791> I rename then drag it to the rubbish bon
<TK5791> bin
<matrix3000> Koovin: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/certificates-and-security.html
<lattera> n00berG00ber: it's a vm I just barely set up
<TK5791> I guess that this isn't the way to do it?
<jufoda> I try to install pidgin in Ubuntu 10.4 LTS Lucid but get unmet dependencies, because the repository sources known to the system only support older versions of gconf2, perl-base, libpurple0 and no version for libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0. How can I get newer versions of those libraries into my system?
<almoxarife> TK5791: how did you install chrome?
<n00berG00ber> lattera, then in your vm under it's etc/gdm it should have those same files
<TK5791> another user helped me download via Terminalk
<n00berG00ber> anyone had any trouble with libxul on 11.10?
<almoxarife> TK5791: terminal talk?
<n00berG00ber> TK5791, try installing the one from the repo (chromium)
<TK5791> sudo install via Terminal
<n00berG00ber> !exit
<TK5791> I have installed Chromium... same problem I'm afriad
<n00berG00ber> up
<n00berG00ber> *yup
<n00berG00ber> hmm....
<Koolvin> Why is openssl taking forever to verify my password
<Vivo> Sorry, doing this at work
<Vivo> anywho, I considered a heat issue
<dcom23> TK5791, can you ping www.google.com
<n00berG00ber> hackers in russia are trying to crack it .. :D
<Vivo> But it works perfectly fine for another couple hours after I restart
<Vivo> Similarly, it detects if the adapter is turned on or off by hardware
<Vivo> It just losses connection and asks for me to re-authenticate my login repeatedly
<iceroot> how much space is needed to compile the kernel for one architecture? startet with 600MB left, now i am at 250MB and down know how long it takes until the debs are build
<TK5791> I assume to type into Terminal ping www.google.com
<TK5791> ?
<almoxarife> TK5791: shall we try something, sort of a 'start from scratch'??
<frederific> How on earth do you mount a remote SMB share on 11.04? I'm used to it just being Places/Connect to Remote...
<TK5791> can we please?
<brontosaurusrex> TK5791, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/ubuntu-software-centre
<nd456> frederific: its in the file browser...
<almoxarife> TK5791: did you ping google?
<dcom23> Vivo, i assume there is nothing with the hardware...just increase the aircon cooling temp..
<TK5791> i think so... something was def coming back... in windows the ping ends... in Terminal it seems to go on forever
<nd456> frederific: open any folder and go to File->Connect to server
<iceroot> TK5791: ctrl +c
<dcom23> TK5791, use the terminal to ping..how you are going to ping otherwise
<almoxarife> TK5791: ok, in terminal  sudo apt-get purge chrome
<iceroot> TK5791: on unix you have to use ping -c 4 www.google.com to say just ping 4 times
<frederific> nd456: cheers. Feel like a numpty now. Still kinda unconvinced by all this new UI...
<almoxarife> dcom23: there is a ping facility in network tools
<TK5791> hey I'm a new noob with a very sore head thanks in no part to my 4 week old
<Guest79158> exit
<nd456> frederific: ehh... unity isn't bad just have to adjust... it will keep getting better untill there is somthing else to change to
<TK5791> a little slack would be appreciated
<dcom23> almoxarife, may be i use pure cli not more attached to gui
<almoxarife> dcom23: maybe ubuntu has options you need to brush up on
<almoxarife> TK5791: did you purge chrome?
<TK5791> yep... but it still appears in the left hand side bar
<Gentoo64> TK5791: try rebooting
<dcom23> almoxarife, i would rather say learn the Linux way..gui can fail you
<almoxarife> dcom23: I am very attached to gui, I love gui,
<|^j0ng^Il> question
<Gentoo64> or logout/in
<zykotick9> almoxarife, isn't the package called google-chrome?
<|^j0ng^Il> I'm trying to load a KML file at http://pastebin.com/7T1v6jAj and it isn't using the new placemark icon in <style>.  it's like <Style id="workings_abandoned"> then     <Icon><href>http://www.geology.arkansas.gov/minerals/amc_icons/WORKINGS_INTERMITTENT.png</href></Icon>    but it's not working
<|^j0ng^Il> Anyone have any idea on how to do this
<almoxarife> zykotick9: not sure now, let me check
<|^j0ng^Il> Oh yeah, I'm using googleearth_6.0.3.2197+0.6.0-1_i386.deb
<lysander89> hi all, just curious to know when ff8 for ubuntu will be released?
<almoxarife> !info chrome
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> !info google-chrome
<ubottu> Package google-chrome does not exist in oneiric
<Gentoo64> dcom23: i think he means he uses the gui, as it's available. whats the point using ubuntu for pure cli?
<almoxarife> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.0.835.202~r103287-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 19059 kB, installed size 70224 kB
<zykotick9> almoxarife, if you have "google chrome" installed on your system try "dpkg -l | grep chrome" for output.
<almoxarife> zykotick9: I don't, I have chromium
<TK5791> 	virtual packages like 'google-chrome can't
<TK5791> be removed
<zykotick9> almoxarife, google's version cannot be in ubuntu repo - only chromium
<TK5791> that's wat term is tell me
<Gentoo64> TK5791: what are you trying to do? remove chrome?
<TK5791> apparently so
<Gentoo64> is it chrome (colored icon) or chromium (cilver icon)
<almoxarife> TK5791: try apt-get purge chromium-browser
<TK5791> def Chrome
<gen0> srsly guys.. who killed 2pac
<TK5791> not Chromim
<TK5791> E: Could not open lock file
<almoxarife> TK5791: def?
<Gentoo64> TK5791: did you install it from the chrome website?
<ofShard> Hey, how would I capture like error messages and whatnot spewed by upstart?
<TK5791> someone asked me if I was trying to delete Chrome or Chromium
<ofShard> In my .conf file.
<almoxarife> TK5791: try              sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<dcom23> see there come the terminal then.. :))
<TK5791> its deleting Chromium now
<TK5791> done
<TK5791> can we purge Chrome now?
<almoxarife> TK5791: now, insure that the local chromium folder is gone
<TK5791> kj
<TK5791> k
<Gentoo64> you have to manually delete the chromium files in /home
<Gentoo64> or do you mean the actual prog folder
<almoxarife> TK5791: Gentoo64: you have to manually delete the chromium files in /home
<TK5791> done
<gajbooks|ircle> It is me again.
<TK5791> deleted from .config file
<Gentoo64> theres one in .cache too
<Gentoo64> for cleanness :)
<TK5791> ok
<gajbooks|ircle> What does it mean when there is just a flashing cursor instead of ubuntu booting?
<almoxarife> TK5791: now          sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Gentoo64> gajbooks|ircle: it means its broken
<TK5791> done
<gajbooks|ircle> Gentoo64: I noticed.
<Gentoo64> gajbooks|ircle: how long have you left it like that for?
<almoxarife> TK5791: somewhere there is a icon for chromium now, yes?
<gajbooks|ircle> Gentoo64: At least a minute now.
<TK5791> I can find it in Naut yes
<ofShard> Hey, how would I capture like error messages and whatnot spewed by upstart?
<Gentoo64> gajbooks|ircle: first time its happened? if so try rebooting
<TK5791> would you like me to click on the link?
<almoxarife> TK5791: please do
<phunyguy> hmmm, I seem to be having an issue where some windows don't un-minimize if I let the computer sit for a while
<phunyguy> has this happened to anyone else?
<gajbooks|ircle> Is there a way to have GRUB search for OSes?
<TK5791> k shes loaded
<ofShard> When I first set Ubuntu to the default OS on my dual boot system (with Windows XP), it froze with the blinky cursor.
<zykotick9> gajbooks|ircle, "sudo update-grub" from your install
<almoxarife> TK5791: good, now, for the love of god, try sinc again
<phunyguy> like, update manager.  I right clicked on the unity launcher that came up and hit "Install updates".  I got the password prompt, and it seems to be installing, I just can't see the window.
<ofShard> I restarted a few times and launched in recovery mode, then restarted (didn't do anything else).
<ofShard> Eventually it just worked.
<TK5791> without passwords right?
<almoxarife> TK5791: yes,
<gajbooks|ircle> Ok, what if I told you I was trying to move a HD I installed on in a VM, to a real computer.
<Gentoo64> gajbooks|ircle: :s good luck
<TK5791> almostroot: now before I push sync, one question
<ofShard> So, how would I capture like error messages and whatnot spewed by upstart?
<almoxarife> TK5791: when you sync I assume you are doing so on a account you own and have the correct id and password?
<TK5791> almostroot: yes
<almoxarife> TK5791: question?
<Gentoo64> ofShard: try var log kern.log
<ofShard> Would that be a stanza?
<TK5791> almostroot: should I leave the save passwords in Chromium black as well as the passwords in google sync?
<Gentoo64> stanza>
<Gentoo64> ?
<Gentoo64> what do you mean
<TK5791> blank
<ofShard> That's the name of the commands on upstart I guess.
<TK5791> black=blank
<ofShard> According to their manual.
<TK5791> Chromium password saving feature, to save or not to save that is the question
<Gentoo64> TK5791: thats personal preference
<almoxarife> TK5791: blank? no, you have to fill the sync window with your email and password, otherwise no worky
<FlexGuy> anybody know channel for open-iscsi discussion ? nss
<Gentoo64> almoxarife: you dont HAVE to use the sync
<ofShard> Okay, I think my mongodb process is starting like it should.
<ofShard> But the upstart service isn't keeping track of it.
<Gentoo64> i noticed chromium starting popping up the sync window on new installs though
<almoxarife> Gentoo64: you don't, but that's what TK5791 has been trying to do, so I assume that is what he wants to do
<Gentoo64> almoxarife: oh ok sorry
<TK5791> almostroot: I know that, but the sync feature allows to you sync passwords... that box I should untick, however Chromium also gives you the option to auto save passwords... can I give the local browser permission or tick Never save passwords?
<almoxarife> TK5791: you want to sync 'all'
<Gentoo64> TK5791: are you trying to completely not save/store anything?
<ofShard> I included "expect fork" stanza, but it still seems to lose track of it.
<Gentoo64> but use sync?
<TK5791> sync all doesn't work according to all
<almoxarife> TK5791: sync all does not work?
<TK5791> what I mean is password sync doesn't work according to several folks and a few forums... they suggest that you don't use that feature
<hydra_> hi
<TK5791> however will my problems persist if I give the local browser the option to auto save passwords?
<hydra_> anyone having problems with virtualbox ?
<almoxarife> TK5791: please sync something, if anything syncs then the issue is resolved from my standpoint, feel free to only sync what you please
<Gentoo64> hydra_: hi
<hydra_> I can't compile the driver
<hydra_> hi Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> hydra_: what problems?
<hydra_> virtualbox driver
<hydra_> backtrack Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<hydra_> I have the headers and source in /usr/src/
<Gentoo64> backtrack not supported here afaik
<Gentoo64> but it has apt-get install
<hydra_> yes
<hydra_> I did it
<hydra_> backtrack it's ubuntu
<hydra_> afaik
<Pici> no
<Gentoo64> ubuntu based
<Pici> And not supported here.
<Gentoo64> but this is only for normal ubuntu here im sure
<Pici> !bt
<Pici> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<TK5791> almostroot: done... it seems to have worked
<Gentoo64> hydra_: i think its #backtrack-linux
<TK5791> almostroot: thank you
<almoxarife> TK5791: you problem with local passwords is something else, I don't use local, so someone that does can further assist you, I stopped using local passwords because of corrupted local folder, I save them in an extension, so all I do is sync and I have a working web browser on any machine anywhre on the planet
<Gentoo64> hydra_: just out of interest, why do you want virtualbox, in backtrack? lol
<almoxarife> TK5791: did the sync work?
<TK5791> almostroot: yes
<almoxarife> TK5791: cool
<hydra_> Gentoo64: sniffing demo, I use Gentoo but no time
<hydra_> debian would be better than this ...
<almoxarife> TK5791: read about 'synaptic' there is no reason to have to install in terminal
<TK5791> almoxarife: that software you suggested, does it work with Chromium?
<almoxarife> TK5791: yep, and free even
<TK5791> almoxarife: got the link?
<almoxarife> http://www.roboform.com/platforms/browsers/google-chrome
<lun4tic> yaaaay i solved my wifi connection issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/842007
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842007 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel Wifi 5100 not working on Oneiric and Kernel 3.0" [Low,Incomplete]
<TK5791> almoxarife: I see, it works with both Chrome and Chromium
<lun4tic> seems to be a stability problem with the wifi N standard and someone forgot to add iwlagn to the options.conf :-)
<almoxarife> TK5791: yes,
<TK5791> almoxarife: do you know how to delete Chrome?
<TK5791> I'll stick with Chromium
<almoxarife> TK5791: you did delete it
<TK5791> no I deleted Chromium
<TK5791> and then reinstalled
<almoxarife> TK5791: that's because there was no 'chrome'
<TK5791> no Chrome is still there I can see it
<almoxarife> TK5791: see what where?
<James1> Hi there, is this the Ubuntu chat room?
<James1> need a little help
<TK5791> the Chrome icon appears in the left menu bar
<almoxarife> TK5791: is that a chrome or chromium icon? and how do you know the diff?
<Pici> James1: This is the official Ubuntu support channel, if you have a question just ask (all on one line please)
<TK5791> Chromium is blue, Chrome is a mix of red, yellow, green, with a blue dot in the centre
<almoxarife> TK5791: terminal still open?
<TK5791> yep
<James1> ok Pici, my problem is that I once installed Ubuntu long time ago without an issue. However everytime I try to re=install it I always get an error afterwards. This has happened at least the past 20 times now. Not sure what the problem could be.
<almoxarife> TK5791: type    sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Koolvin> What is the package to set up a mail server on 10.04
<James1> It installs fine but I get CMD kinda errors after I restart it
<TK5791> done
<hydra_> dropping virtualbox-ose
<almoxarife> TK5791: type synaptic
<almoxarife> TK5791: and yes, it wants your admin password
<TK5791> ok
<TK5791> I can see three folders with Google Chrome
<almoxarife> TK5791: once in the gui, bottom left, click on 'status'
<TK5791> done
<almoxarife> TK5791: top left, search for 'chrome'
<TK5791> done
<TK5791> 3 lines
<almoxarife> TK5791: chrome or chromium listed?
<TK5791> chrome
<TK5791> and chromium
<TK5791> 3 lines for Chrome, stable, unstable and beta
<almoxarife> TK5791: and chromium?
<TK5791> and Chromium
<James1> ok Pici, my problem is that I once installed Ubuntu long time ago without an issue. However everytime I try to re=install it I always get an error afterwards. This has happened at least the past 20 times now. Not sure what the problem could be.  It installs fine but I get CMD kinda errors after I restart it
<DarkStar1> I know this is off topic, but ppl in the right region please sign this petition against SOPA Bill: https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/stop-e-parasite-act/SWBYXX55
<Pici> James1: Please don't direct your question to me directly, and the error that you are getting would be very helpful.
<TK5791> can I just delete Chrome from here then?>
<almoxarife> TK5791: you can have both chrome and chromium installed, if you want to play with your system, remove the 'chrome' NOT the chromium.
<hydra_> prepare-kernel-sources
<hydra_> I preffer Gentoo
<hydra_> debian ubuntu and similar are insane
<Pici> DarkStar1: Then you know no to post it here then.
<TK5791> thank you
<almoxarife> TK5791: but you are now on your own, we done
<hydra_> debian works, but ubuntu and backtrack...
<Pici> hydra_: Please stay on-topic here. This is for Ubuntu support, not random discussion.
<hydra_> Pici: ok
<TK5791> I've marked it for complete removal
<StepNjump> Should I reset my gnome when loose top of the windows in 11.04?
<StepNjump> or is there a work around?
<TK5791> should I just exit the package manager?
<hydra_> StepNjump: probably launching again the program ?
<hydra_> from terminal to X ?
<stalker> anyone know why i can't find files on my apache2 server if i switch it to listen to port 8080, yet somehow phpmyadmin will work 8080??
<hydra_> (has something to do with the windows manager?)
<almoxarife> TK5791: only if you want to :)
<StepNjump> hydra it's all my windows
<TK5791> ok
<hydra_> stalker: /etc/apache/ or conf.d
<hydra_> stalker: you have to create a virtualhost
<TK5791> its telling me that I have marked something for a change and that that change will  not take effect if I quit
<scorchgeek> ubuntu natty narwhal is taking a very, very long time, sometimes over two or three minutes to mount my flash drive, but once it's mounted it works fine. It has U3, which I don't use. Has anybody else had this problem?
<almoxarife> TK5791: when people talk 'apt-get' they are talking the terminal version of synaptic, anything that can be done with apt-get can be done in synaptic
<hydra_> * compiling but failed
<almoxarife> TK5791: see 'apply' on gui?
<TK5791> apply is greyed out
<TK5791> Chrome is marked for complete removal but apply is greyed out
<scorchgeek> TK5791: did you forget to run synaptic as root?
<stalker> hydra, ports.conf?? apache2.conf doesn't have a section for virtual hosts i dont think?
<almoxarife> TK5791: you are using 11.04?
<hydra_> stalker: check httpd.conf and Include directives to other files default_httpd.conf
<hydra_> or something like that, there's a sites-available iir
<TK5791> 11.10
<almoxarife> TK5791: when you entered synaptic, did it ask you for a password?
<TK5791> no
<almoxarife> TK5791: close it
<almoxarife> TK5791: you know how to find synaptic on the apps menu?
<moo-> i use nouvouea open source driver and plymouth still dont look pretty on startup, why?
<TK5791> I saved it as a extension... works out useful having it local
<almoxarife> TK5791: when you start synaptic it should ask you for a password
<TK5791> we couldn't find it in terminal because the sudo is called google-chrome-stable
<YawningAngel> Can some kind soul give me the output of date -u +%W$(YawningAngel)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g' please?
<TK5791> its gone.... thank goodness for that
<almoxarife> TK5791: alrighty, and now you are dangerous too
<almoxarife> TK5791: see ya
<missle3944> heello
<TK5791> almoxarife: tired... exhausted
<TK5791> more like
<missle3944> i have a question
<missle3944> on networking
<missle3944> can anyone answer a question on networking?
<sdclee> Is the difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu server simply that the latter saves you having to install apache, MySQL etc?
<scorchgeek> missle3944: just ask
<nd456> missle3394: what?
<missle3944> How do I network between other ubuntu computers on my router locally? im using xubuntu
<almoxarife> !info *chrome*
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> info is too literal
<nd456> missle3944: for what? file sharing?
<Reikoku> Can I hotkey changing desktop in Unity?
<missle3944> just simple document sharing. i mean sharing files between them on a network
<Reikoku> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in oneiric
<TK5791> almoxarife: one final thing, when I launch Chromium, it normally appears in the left hand menu, and then I could ask it to keep it in the launcher
<almoxarife> Reikoku: see
<nd456> missle3944: it can be difficalt... I use my nas to do that... gimme a few minutes and ill look...
<LjL> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.0.835.202~r103287-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 19059 kB, installed size 70224 kB
<TK5791> however it not appearing their now even though its running... any other way to keep in launcher methods
<Reikoku> Can I hotkey changing virtual desktop in Unity?
<missle3944> great thanks!
<alsoeric> with wifi and hard wired ethernet, it looks like my connections are stalling.  seen with  IMAP, flash video but not ssh
<alsoeric> where should I look
<almoxarife> TK5791: I don't use the classic launcher, so I don't really know it that well
<TK5791> ok
<almoxarife> TK5791: something to play with, cairo dock :)
<TK5791> :)
<TK5791> ok... i'll have a look
<sdclee> Is the difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu server simply that the latter saves you having to install apache, MySQL etc?
<missle3944> alsoeric.i just bought a new wifi card and it works flawlessly on my desktop. its using the Ra5661 or something like that
<nd456> missle3394: what windows versions? and what ubuntu version?
<opticlove> does someone have a good guide on creating a new partition in ubuntu
<jewthulhu> sdclee: That's pretty much it. Ubuntu server is smaller because it cuts out hte stuff you wouldn't need to run a server, and has the server stuff preinstalled
<alsoeric> missle3944, thanks.  using a laptop so switching wifi cards is not an option
<almoxarife> missle3944: if you right click on a folder you should see 'sharing' , follow the process from there
<missle3944> thanks,ill give that a shot
<alsoeric> opticlove, have you trited parted?
<opticlove> i have not, what is it
<alsoeric> opticlove, is it a reasonable interface for managing partations on a disk
<nd456> missle33944: what versions of uubntu and windows?
<slash0mega_> hello, i am wondering how to network a windows machine and a ubuntu machine to access eachothers files
<vacho> how can I find out how many files are in a folder and it's subfolders?
<alsoeric> opticlove, in your software center
<missle3944> im using xubuntu 11.04 and windows7 dualbooted with ubuntu 11.10. im using xubuntu bcause the desktop is running a pentium 3
<Emiru> slash0mega im wondering too, ive been searching
<scorchgeek> where does ubuntu put the mount points for files that gnome automatically mounts?
<alsoeric> scorchgeek, /media
<missle3944> looks like theres alot for file sharing here!
<scorchgeek> alsoeric: ah, I see, my problem was different than I expected, it isn't displaying in terminal until I open it using gnome
<scorchgeek> and I need it to for a script
<scorchgeek> any way to get around that, besides mounting it manually which I guess I could do?
<nd456> <missle3944>ok, i found a link... but im not very firmilliar with xubuntu things are most likily in different places
<almoxarife> Emiru: right click on the folder, see sharing as an option? follow the process from there, the windows shares are a window share issue
<nd456> <missle3944> http://tinyhacker.com/hacks/share-files-between-ubuntu-windows-7-computers/
<Emiru> almoxarife ill check it out thanks !
<missle3944> when i right click on a file there is no sharing option. thanks nd456
<alsoeric> scorchgeek, if it is perm media, you can add an entry to /etc/fstab
<Emiru> How can I access file of a win7 computer ? my brother is on win7 and im on ubuntu
<nd456> <missle3944> No problem.
<alsoeric> scorchgeek, not sure about other media
<scorchgeek> alsoeric: yeah, it's a flash drive, I'm setting it up to run a script when it's plugged in, the script works fine except that the drive isn't accessible from the script when gnome mounts it
<scorchgeek> additionally, it's sometimes taking 5 minutes or more to mount
<missle3944> when i go into the file browser there isnt a network option like the screen shot. have u tried samba?
<Reikoku> I have a netbook with buttons integrated into the touchpad, right click doesn't work. Please advise how to make it work. Also, please advise how to set a hotkey for next/last virtual desktop as having to use the changer is annoying
<alsoeric> scorchgeek, can't remember where but there is some hok for auto running after mounting a device
<scorchgeek> alsoeric: yep, I got that part working
<scorchgeek> er, my way works using udev, when it mounts
<scorchgeek> I guess I could just try putting a mount command in the script
<scorchgeek> but it doesn't seem to run the script either when it's delayed in mounting
<almoxarife> missle3944: did you try 'sharing' as in 'right click on folder and choose 'sharing'?
<missle3944> ya, sharing isnt even there.
<alsoeric> scorchgeek, sorry, you ran out of my knowledge
<Reikoku> Hope somebody is going to help -_-
<almoxarife> nd456: what version of ubuntu?
<kierkkadon> So I just ran zsnes on kubuntu; the sound is absolutely awful, is that normal?
<almoxarife> missle3944: what version of ubuntu?
<missle3944> on my netbook im using ubuntu 11.10. but on my desktop that im using right now its xubuntu 11.04
<StepNjump> Is it safe to run gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel in order to reset my gnome?
<jewthulhu> Has anyone used crunchbang? I haven't used it since alpha and I am curious how far it's come along
<TK5791> cairo is so much better than the lame left hand menu
<alsoeric> any suggestions on how to fix pauses in hulu video?
<almoxarife> missle3944: and you picked a folder within your home dir?
<ikonia> jewthulhu: try #crunchbang
<jewthulhu> thank you!
<TK5791> hopefully someone will put a release through to get rid of the nasty left hand menu bar
<Reikoku> I have a netbook with buttons integrated into the touchpad, right click doesn't work. Please advise how to make it work. Also, please advise how to set a hotkey for next/last virtual desktop as having to use the changer is annoying
<CharminTheMoose> According to an article I read, doing 'cat [file] > /dev/null' puts the file into the memory buffer and then selecting that file on the harddisk really reads it from memory, thereby saving a second hdd read.. is this true?
<scorchgeek> alsoeric: thanks for helping, I think I might be getting somewhere :)
<alsoeric> scorchgeek, YAAAA!  :-)
<TK5791> anyone know of a good theme for 11.10?
<alsoeric> now if I could solve my video problem
<scorchgeek> alsoeric: well, the script worked all fine and good till I tried to dismount, nautilus locked up :D
<scorchgeek> I'll work on that later I guess
<stryke297> Is there a way to turn off authentication so I don't have to keep typing in my password?
<TK5791> stryke297: apparently that is bad bad bad.
<CharminTheMoose> I read an article about linux that proposed the idea of storing files in the memory buffer, then letting the hdd sleep and being able to access that file without the hdd waking up again. Can this be done with some files?
<yongg> d
<ikonia> CharminTheMoose: it's not a good idea
<Reikoku> I have a netbook with buttons integrated into the touchpad, right click doesn't work. Please advise how to make it work. Also, please advise how to set a hotkey for next/last virtual desktop as having to use the changer is annoying
#ubuntu 2011-11-22
<CharminTheMoose> ikonia, I perhaps misworded that.. rather doing 'cat [files] > /dev/null' writes the info to the buffers in memory.. Just seems strange to me that the hdd can fall asleep and you can access the file without it waking up again.. Like as if it checks the RAM first, then the hdd
<ikonia> your disk will never fall asleep so it's a pointless process
<CharminTheMoose> ikonia, it'll never fall asleep/spin down?
<Emiru> So any way to access windows 7 files from ubuntu ? like on the same network
<ikonia> correct unless your whole OS and all the files are loaded into RAM
<ikonia> Emiru: samba
<Gup> hi all, after suspend my cpu scaling governor seems to be random!!  for example, if before sleep its on 1GHZ, after wake its sometimes the same,  or 2GHZ, or performance,  or on demand, it just seems random.  How is it meant to work and where can I change the defaults?
<Emiru> ikonia does it require any installation from the windows computer ?
<ikonia> Emiru: no
<zachanima> hello; I am trying to install ubuntu on a RAID0-configuration, but I keep getting the error "Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper' failed." when the installer tries to install grub. The partition I'm using for / is logical. Any hints?
<Emiru> ikonia alright thanks ill try it out
<ikonia> zachanima: you can't install /boot to raid 0
<CharminTheMoose> ikonia, so the harddisk is basically never idle? What process would be writing/reading from disk.. if we discard X for a sec.
<ikonia> CharminTheMoose: syslog, kswapd, many processes
<zachanima> ikonia: so ... I need to have a non-raid0 drive in the machine?
<ikonia> zachanima: partition
<zachanima> ikonia: is that possible in 'the middle' of the drive? Ie. the first three partitions are spoken for, the fourth is an extended partition with / and swap ... hrm.
<ikonia> put it where you want
<reflexrg> My Encrypted home partition is now causing my system to crash sometimes how to I remove encryption from my home without repartitioning?
<reflexrg> well I am assuming that is the cause because I get a black screen and it shows a bunch of text about encrypt
<slgma> man unity fuckin sucks, but atleast you used to be able to use gnome
<machiolate> what apps can i use to open a .txt file on ubuntu?
<socky_> Hey guys.  I just upgraded from maverick to natty and now my linux server boots to grub>  normally it just boots right up to the login prompt, but not anymore.  Any ideas?
<slgma> now i got gnome and it looks nothing like it used to
<slgma> how do i downgrade gnome?
<ikonia> slgma: tone the language down
<slgma> sorry
<ikonia> slgma: you can't downgrade gnome
<slgma> that is terrible
<ikonia> not really
<slgma> first they ruin ubuntu with unity
<slgma> and let you choose between it and gnome
<slgma> then they ruin gnome also
<ikonia> slgma: gnome 2 is dead - it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<slgma> im stuck using xfce
<zachanima> ikonia: is there anything in particular I need to do to set up a non-raid0 partition in, say, gparted, or should I just create an extended -> logical 4th partition?
<ikonia> slgma: the gnome team killed gnome 2
<ikonia> zachanima: nothign special
<willwh> slgma: stuck?! :[
<willwh> xfce ftw
<reflexrg> xfce sucks too
<slgma> its nice willwh
<zachanima> ikonia: neat, I shall try it - thanks
<ikonia> zachanima: as long as it's not part of your raid disk, you are fine
<slgma> but i miss some stuff about gnome panel
<reflexrg> LXDE FTW!!!!
<willwh> slgma: awn?
<willwh> :)
<willwh> awm*
<willwh> nonoi, awn is right :P
<zachanima> ikonia: it is on the physical drive (I am not quite into the possibilities of raid yet), and I thought you were either raid0-ing the whole disk, or none of it?
<willwh> ahah
<robin0800> ! notunity | slgma
<ubottu> slgma: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fellayaboy> how can i edit/bring up the edit option for my application, places, system bar???
<fellayaboy> thru terminal!
<ikonia> zachanima: you dn't have to raid the whole disk, but you can't partition a raid 0 disk and put /boot on it
<reflexrg> lxde fast gnome slow
<reflexrg> LXDE!
<zachanima> ikonia: well, I have 2x128gb physical drives configured as raid0. How would I go about creating a non-raid partition while retaining the raid0-ness of the rest of the drive(s)?
<fellayaboy> whats the command to bring up main menu options
<fellayaboy> or to edit them
<ikonia> zachanima: depends on how you radied it
<zachanima> it was raided by default from the factory, the entirety of both physical drives are (as I understand it) configured as raid0. Where would I be able to see information on _how_ it is raided?
<zachanima> ikonia: ^ for you :)
<ikonia> zachanima: game over then
<zachanima> ikonia: heh, alright ... hmm.
<zachanima> ikonia: so my option is to pretty much remove all partitions and raid0 from scratch?
<ikonia> zachanima: is it hardware, software or fakeraid
<slgma> robin0800, i dont see fallback mode in the list
<slgma> id be happy with my current xfce setup
<slgma> if it wasnt for certain windows not being themd
<fellayaboy> does anyone iknow how i can edit the panel menu bar from the terminall>>>
<fellayaboy> ???
<zachanima> ikonia: so I am guessing hardware means 'oh bugger', software means 'I can start from scratch', and fakeraid means ... what, exactly?
<ikonia> zachanima: hardware is a true hardware raid controller independant of the OS, fakeraid is host raid, where it's a hardware controller, but the OS is the raid host, software raid is just that, raid controlled/managed by the OS
<OldOneEye> i command u all to read my poetry   http://fecal-matters.mooo.com
<zachanima> ikonia: will any of them make it completely impossible in any way to create a non-raid0 /boot? Will all of them?
<ikonia> zachanima: what is YOUR setup
<slgma> im using xfce, but some programs (brasero for example) arent themed like the rest of my windows
<slgma> how would i correct that?
<zachanima> ikonia: I have no idea how to find out, actually :/
<ikonia> zachanima: what model machine is this ?
<LucidGuy> KVM issue: Ubuntu 11.10 - W7 vm using virtio disk bus and qcow2 storage format.  Windows 7 install extracting process took hours reached 20%.  Disk IO was high also..  Anyone experience this?   Maybe I should try raw instead of qcow2?
<zachanima> ikonia: Sony Vaio Z (VPCZ2290X-LBOM)
<zachanima> ikonia: all I can find is '256GB (128GB x2) solid state drive with RAID 0'
<ikonia> zachanima: ok, so that's host raid, so bascially you need to dump raid
<zachanima> ikonia: and just have a 'regular' partition table with no raid at all?
<Daghdha> In Ubuntu is there an application to see what port is being used by what app/servcie?
<ikonia> zachanima: correct
<Emiru> Will installing Win7  in virtualbox from restore DVDs delete my files on ubuntu ? The Acer recovery tool says all the C: drive will be deleted, but obviously, there is no C: on ubuntu
<nbros652> does anyone here know of a way to impose file size limits on a per user basis other than limits.conf? Limits.conf doesn't work with samba.
<slgma> emiru the c drive is just a parttion
<ikonia> Emiru: no
<slgma> however it will overwrite grub
<slgma> and lock you out of ubuntu
<zachanima> ikonia: that is duable. Thank you, I will look into this and consider whether it's worth doing. I presume it is possible to revert to a raid0-setup again, should I ever want to?
<zachanima> s/duable/doable
<ikonia> zachanima: sure
<zachanima> ikonia: neat. I should be able to figure things out from here, I think. Thanks again, you have been instrumental in shedding light on this problem :)
<Daghdha> ls
<ikonia> no problem
<socky_> Im stuck in grub mode after upgrading from maverick to natty.  I am trying to do the fix listed here http://aaron-kelley.net/blog/2011/04/grub-prompt-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04/ BUT I dont know what my root is.  My server is installed in a VM.  How do I find out?
<Emiru> slgma any way to install windows then and keeping ubuntu like it is then ?
<slgma> theres tutorials that let you reinstall grub once you reinstall windows
<Daghdha> socky_ : Super grub bootdisk?
<tonyyarusso> Daghdha: netstat will show a listing of ports in use with processes, yes.
<stryke297> Is there a way to disable authentication so that I don't have to enter my password all the time?
<tonyyarusso> !grub | Emiru
<ubottu> Emiru: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<socky_> Daghdha, whats that
<Daghdha> tcp6       0      0 :::4626                 :::*                    LISTEN
<Daghdha> Socky: Super grub bootdisk boots from CD and fixes the grub, i used it once. It savedme.
<Daghdha> It doesn't list a application though tonyyarusso
<sickn3ss> Quick question, how can I send a reverse shell or create a bind shell with the netcat-openbsd package from Ubuntu :-? the other ones have -e flag which allow me to do so. Also I only want to use this netcat and not mknod or telnet
<tonyyarusso> Daghdha: Check out the -p switch in the man page.
<stryke297> so no way to disable authentication?
<stryke297> how about this one; ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa          ?
<SolarisBoy> sickn3ss: nc -L -d -p <port> -t -e /bin/sh
<Emiru> ubottu I didnt installed Windows yet, it says all the C: data will be gone and the computer will be back to original state, but since its in VirtualBox I thought I could get away with it
<ubottu> Emiru: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Emiru> lol
<SolarisBoy> sickn3ss: try that
<stryke297> how do I edit ubuntu software center?
<SolarisBoy> sickn3ss: actually nc -nvv -l -p -e /bin/sh
<tonyyarusso> stryke297: what do you mean by edit it?
<FireBeard> so, what if you want to record the radio station you are listening to? [Rhythmbox]
<SolarisBoy> placing port as argument to -p
<stryke297> tonyyarusso: to install WINE I was supposed to open up the edit option for Software Center and add ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa to some part...but it doesn't have such a feature.
<stryke297> tonyyarusso; actually I'm supposed to open software sources....oops
<kernel^klink> hi there
<kernel^klink> I have a ? if anyone is free
<tonyyarusso> kernel^klink: Just ask your question.
<stryke297> Which actually brings me back to my first question, is there a way to disable authentication
<socky_> thanks, that worked great
<kernel^klink> On my Asus eeepc 1005ha if I turn off wifi using the fn key I must reboot to re-enable wifi. is there a workaround besides re-enabling wifi via the cli
<Daghdha> socky_: I have a burned copy of it on my server :)
<FireBeard> oh my god, once, this channel had tens of users :o
<stryke297> $sudo psswd root will make it so I an always root user and won't have to authenticate?
<FireBeard> I think you need to login as admin
<stryke297> I only have my user.
<FireBeard> I might be very very wrong tho
<stryke297> I just hate that I have to type my password like 50 times a session.
<FireBeard> yes, Ubu creates two users at default
<stryke297> Oh.
<FireBeard> an admin and a user
<stryke297> so how would I login as the admin
<FireBeard> by logging in as one?
<FireBeard> once your pc is booted, you can 'log out' [via the menu] and login again as root
<vulgarbulgar> exit
<xangua> there is no root on ubuntu FireBeard stryke297
<xangua> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FireBeard> Ubuntu does NOT log you in as an admin/root for a reason
<slgma> anyone know why some windows arent themed in XFCE (like brasero for example)
<FireBeard> xangua: explain yourself
<celthunder> xangua: just because there is no root password doesn't mean there is no root
<FireBeard> ..there IS a root password
<FireBeard> it's just called an admin password
<Artemis3> slgma, perhaps its using gtk3? you should avoid brasero and use xfburn... seriously.
<FireBeard> is all
<celthunder> FireBeard: it's commented out i believe by default
<slgma> xfburn doesnt work for me
<slgma> just spins my disk really loudly and doesnt ever stop
<slgma> i prefer gnome programs Artemis
<slgma> thunar isnt bad
<FireBeard> celthunder: what about sudo then
<Artemis3> slgma, your call, my experience with brasero has been the complete opposite.
<FireBeard> you can login as an admin
<slgma> brasero is extremely stable for me
<slgma> rarely ever fails
<slgma> xfburn sounded like it was gonna burn up my disk drive
<celthunder> FireBeard: what about it
<FireBeard> never mind
<|Slacker|> brasero worked like crap here too
<thornhillstaff> I'm using Lubuntu, how do I change the name of a desktop shortcut or make a new one?
<|Slacker|> it never finds my cd drive
<slgma> gnome-baker is good too
<stryke297> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stryke297> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<stryke297> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Artemis3> slgma, should be a problem with wodim, after all xfburn is a simple front end, much like gnomebaker used to be. brasero on the other hand... takes over the drive, if brasero ever crashes, goodbye to burning (or reading) until restart, that was my experience with it. Oh, and doesn't play along with k3b either
<FireBeard> gheh, the password for ubottu  is secretyo
<slgma> so how do i change the gtk theme from xfce? i want brasero and nautilus to look the same as everything else
<slgma> i hate k3b
<slgma> and all things KDE
<zachanima> ikonia: Hmm. Considering the host raid nature, would it be possible to have a (small) boot partition out of the raid configuration, and then have the rest of the drive space in raid0 (obviously not being able to use the /boot size on the second physical drive)?
<slgma> KDE is the worst thing to happen to linux since unity
<stryke297> So if sudo is all I need why even have a password, and what of the function $sudo psswd root ?
<slgma> even though KDE was first
<pepee> i love k3b
<thornhillstaff> !happiness
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<Artemis3> slgma in Appearances you change the gtk2 theme...
<slgma> doesnt work for me
<FireBeard> KDE used to be friggin cool
<pepee> gnome is ugly
<FireBeard> did I sleep for a couple of years?
<FireBeard> :?
<pepee> yeah
<pepee> use lxde
<subone> I am having intermittent network issues. Sometimes I can reach my server on my local network, sometimes I can't. If I ping it from another machine it says pinging 192.168.0.2 and then says 192.168.0.99 host unreachable. Where did this 99 ip come from?
<FireBeard> strange...
<stryke297> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<stryke297> :~$ $sudo passwd root
<stryke297> passwd: You may not view or modify password information for root.
<pepee> subone, wifi?
<slgma> Artemis3, it doesnt effect the gtk apps when im using xfce
<slgma> it did in ubuntu 11.04
<slgma> ever since unity became part of ubuntu, upgrades have been hell
<subone> pepee, yes
<slgma> all kinds of stuff messes up and stops working
<FireBeard> I don't see how updates would be different with another DE
<pepee> subone, may be a rogue AP?
<Artemis3> slgma, are you sure its not only a few apps like you said? is leafpad and friends not changing appeareance?
<stryke297> So what's up if I go to Displays and it just says "unknown"
<slgma> leafpad appears to be themed
<subone> pepee, i am not configured to connect to unknown open networks
<slgma> nautilus and brasero are among those that dont theme
<subone> pepee, both computers are connected to the correct network and subnet
<FireBeard> did one check what is supported?
<pepee> subone, strange. I once had similar problems, but no idea what is the problem
<Jasmin> hii friends
<FireBeard> hello
<subone> Anyone else? I've had this problem for a long time
<Jasmin> where do i download jperf pkg
<Jasmin> n how do i install
<FireBeard> you can't google?
<slgma> how do you run settings manager from terminal?
<|Slacker|> slgma, settings-manager i guess
<FireBeard> something with alt-f2
<FireBeard> I need to get out of here..
<nbros652> does anyone here know of a way to impose file size limits on a per user basis other than limits.conf? Limits.conf doesn't work with samba.
<slgma> nope |Slacker|
<|Slacker|> slgma, gimme a sec
<slgma> |Slacker|, k
<FireBeard> get rid of the |
<almoxarife> nbros652: samba is a method to share, I don't see how it would run file size limits
<nbros652> almoxarife: right. I was wondering if there's a way to impose limits similar to using quotas, which does work.
<almoxarife> nbros652: the share could be limited at the local level
<Jasmin> FireBeard, hii is thr any network performance measurement graphical tool in linux
<|Slacker|> slgma, you're not in X there?
<slgma> what do you mean
<nbros652> almoxarife: when you say "local" are you referring to client side or server side?
<almoxarife> nbros652: sounds more like you want upload/download ratios
<|Slacker|> just can't remember the friggin' it ain't system settings either
<FireBeard> Jasmin: wha?
<slgma> its xfce4-settings-manager in xfce
<slgma> i was wondering what it is in gnome
<Jasmin>  any network performance measurement graphical tool in linux
<FireBeard> wait, I need to kick my fucking cat's ass
<BPower> Hey all.  I want to have a 3-monitor setup (which is practically impossible natively in Ubuntu, right now).  SO, I'm trying to find hardware to do the trick. Let's say I have two 800x600 monitors. I connect the monitors to the box, then the box to the computer. The box reports to the computer that it has one monitor with a res of 1600x600, then splits the computer output between the two monitors.
<almoxarife> nbros652: shared folder is owned by some local account, it would define the quota
<nbros652> almoxarife: basically, I want  to limit uploads to a maximum of an arbitrary size, say 15MB
<pangolin> !language | FireBeard
<ubottu> FireBeard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<|Slacker|> oh i see...just can't remember...I thought it was system settings in gnome, but it isn't
<fellayaboy> whats the command to open the panel main menu to edit it from terminale?l..anyone knows?? anhyone anyon
<almoxarife> nbros652: perhaps you need something like FTP then? and I am not a FTP expert
<nbros652> almoxarife: the quotas are all in place and working. I want to prevent large files from filling the directory too quickly.
<BPower> I have no idea what that name of these are or how to search for them online.  I keep coming up with splitters (mirrored) -- can anyone help me with this?
<MonkeyDust> fellayaboy  try alacarte
<fellayaboy> MonkeyDust, perfect
<fellayaboy> thank you
<nbros652> almoxarife: so you don't know of any way to do this with smb?
<Jasmin> FireBeard,  i searching tool for network performance measurement graphical tool
<almoxarife> nbros652: samba no
<fellayaboy> how did u find out the command?
<fellayaboy> MonkeyDust, how did u know or find out the command
<nbros652> almoxarife: thanks anyway
<MonkeyDust> fellayaboy  known it since the beginning of time
<fellayaboy> how can i find out all these commands?..say if i wanted to edit another component..is their a easy way?
<FireBeard> [01:59:51] <Jasmin> FireBeard,  i searching tool for network performance measurement graphical tool
<FireBeard> BRILLIANT
<subone> I am having intermittent network issues. Sometimes I can reach my server on my local network, sometimes I can't. If I ping it from another machine it says pinging 192.168.0.2 and then says 192.168.0.99 host unreachable. Where did this 99 ip come from? This problem has been affecting me for a long time over many updates. From the server machine I can still access the internet during these times.
<T3LL0> Hello
<T3LL0> I have a problem with ubuntu 11.10
<T3LL0> everytime I put it in suspend mode
<T3LL0> it freeze when trying to wakeup
<T3LL0> it just show me a black screen and I cannot even go to TTY1 o any other
<Jasmin> FireBeard, can u help me
<T3LL0> Ctrl+Alt+Del do not work either
<T3LL0> I have to hard reset it, pressing power button a few seconds
<T3LL0> can somebody help with this? cuz I realy preffer suspend it to shut it down
<FireBeard> Jasmin: yes of course mouse can help keyboard mobile basket :)
<|Slacker|> T3LL0, you're using gnome?
<pepee> T3LL0, are you sure the desktop environment doesn't work?
<T3LL0> |Slacker|: I'm using KDE, but with gnome same think happened
<Jasmin> FireBeard, :(
<pepee> I have the same problem, but I know for sure that lxde works: if I press ctrl+esc, the menu is opened, and then I can reboot my machine from there
<almoxarife> T3LL0: has suspend ever worked on this machine?
<T3LL0> pepee: DE is working
<|Slacker|> T3LL0, I ask because I had similar problems in kde
<pepee> T3LL0, try rebooting the machine from the menu
<T3LL0> almoxarife: it works before
<|Slacker|> I had to deactivate something about a cpu on demand thing
<almoxarife> T3LL0: when did it stop working?
<FireBeard> Jasmin, I have NO idea what you are talking about, but you might want to try MoonOS.
<Joshr1> Hello, I want to create a softlink to the terminal on my desktop to make the terminal easier to get to.  I am unsure of what the terminal programs name is though.
<ermo> subone: try 'ifconfig' and note if .99 is your own ip?
<|Slacker|> Joshr1, gnome-terminal i guess
<T3LL0> almoxarife: it never work. I have enough RAM
<FireBeard> RIGHTCLICK ALL THE THINGS
<ChrisGagnon> Does anyone know of a linux program that will convert stl files to dwg?
<tonyyarusso> Joshr1: gnome-terminal, yes
<tonyyarusso> ChrisGagnon: What on earth are stl and dwg?
<bluGill> hello, I'm trying to create a custom install CD (lucid), that only uses my local mirror.   however I don't know how to keep the standard ones from getting in /etc/apt/sources.list.   ideas?
<Joshr1> Ok what folder is it in?
<almoxarife> T3LL0: what is the hardware?
<ermo> Joshr1: ln -s $(which gnome-terminal) ~/Desktop/
<pepee> T3LL0, try doing this: open your favorite media player and play then pause a song
<ChrisGagnon> tonyyarusso: CAD files
<tonyyarusso> Joshr1: Doesn't matter - it's in your path.
<robin0800> Joshr1: ctrl+alt+t is rasy too
<ermo> Joshr1: did reading those linux basic guides help you any? :)
<pepee> T3LL0, then suspend, and after resume, press space to play the song
<w30> I want to map a sleep button my keyboard to suspend but I can't find a suspend command; anyone?
<Joshr1> Yes Ermo, quite a bit.  Thank you.
<ermo> Joshr1: cheers -- glad to hear it :)
<subone> ermo, ok you are correct. That explains that :p Now what can I do to troubleshoot these intermittent server blackouts?
<T3LL0> almoxarife: how can I print hardware information here?
<almoxarife> pepee: his machine never returns from suspend, how is he going to play the song?
<pepee> latest ati driver (11.11 from amd website) broke suspend/resume on my machine: I get a black screen, but the desktop environment works
<FireBeard> if rightclick doesnt work, try longclick
<Jasmin> FireBeard, I  Build two virtual machines on my windows 7 OS and now i have to  evaluate the performance of communication link between the machines. i need to investigate:
<Jasmin> a)	CPU, Memory, and HDD performance with the host computer
<Jasmin> b)	TCP and UDP streaming performance, including throughput, latency, connection rate and other metrics.
<Jasmin> c)	Demonstrate the impact of various Linux TCP/IP stack parameters on the network performance.
<subone> ermo, note that the server is not accessable from other computers as well during these down times
<FireBeard> Jasmin: have fun then
<ermo> subone: I would investigate cabling, switching and ip-address conflicts -- does the network have a DHCP server or do you use static ips?
<T3LL0> pepee: and did you fix it?
<pepee> almoxarife, that's why I'm asking him, because it may not be a machine lock, but "just" a black screen
<Jasmin> FireBeard, fuck u'
<almoxarife> T3LL0: describe your machine
<ermo> subone: if someone with the same static ip as the server turns up, your issue would be typical
<EvilResistance> !language | Jasmin
<ubottu> Jasmin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pepee> T3LL0, i had to go back to fglrx 8.881 :(
<FireBeard> strange that you should evalulate OS'es in virtual machines
<FireBeard> thanks for fucking me
<Joshr1> Now I also want to know if I can keep an account limited to it's home directory when using SSH.
<EvilResistance> !language | FireBeard
<ubottu> FireBeard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<EvilResistance> seriously, do i have to call in an op?
<v90> How much disk space should I dedicate for a full compile? (make world)
<ermo> Joshr1: You can, but I believe it's an advanced topic that requires jailing or using a restricted ssh client
<v90> with gui and everything
<Joshr1> Hmm ok
<FireBeard> [02:11:47] <Jasmin> FireBeard, fuck u'
<ermo> Joshr1: for which purpose? Do you want to give users shell access or do you just want them to access files?
<EvilResistance> FireBeard,  stop now
<FireBeard> I reacted to that
<Joshr1> Just files.
<EvilResistance> i dont care
<FireBeard> I did NOT say that, I just reacted to it
<EvilResistance> FireBeard,  i already sent the same warning to Jasmin.  you then responded.
<subone> ermo, my configuration isn't set up afaik with any other computer with that ip. However, if that were the case, how would I be able to test that theory?
<EvilResistance> you also got the warning
<T3LL0> almoxarife: is a netbook ASUS eeePC 1000HD, Intel Celeron M processor, 1GiB RAM
 * ermo wonders what happened "don't feed the troll"
<ermo> *happened *to
<ermo> subone: change the server ip? :)
<FireBeard> I now remember why I stopped going here :)
<ermo> subone: ensure that DNS is set up correctly on the network and make sure that clients use the DNS name. Then the change of IP shouldn't affect anyone negatively?
<w30> I can click on a suspend button in logout menu but how do I dot that in a terminal?
<ermo> w30: Did you try 'apropos suspend' in a terminal to see if there are any man pages related to what you want to do?
<Joshr1> Ermo: what I want to do is limit some accounts to the Files, but allow a terminal link with an account.
<ermo> Joshr1: Can you rephrase that? I'm not sure I understand  you :)
<Joshr1> lol
<Joshr1> Hmm ok
<w30> ermo, ok I will see.
<Joshr1> The idea is to maintain a file server of course.
<subone> ermo, Great! Thanks! I will do that. Is there any other things you could think of that might also cause these symptoms?
<Joshr1> However I do not want to allow the entire file system to be accessible by all accounts when using sftp.
<FireBeard> we can post F*** here, because no child will ever know what it means, but say what you fucking mean, and it's a big problem [hello ban]
<Codespace> I was wondering why packages don't update for example gcc 4.4 on unbuntu natty but then on latest, oneiric, it is gcc 4.6. Will natty remain at 4.4?
<ermo> subone: Actually, re-reading your issue, it might be the .99 ip that has a conflict
<ermo> subone: since you can't reach the server OR the internet
<Joshr1> I guess I could accomplish this through group permissions?
<ermo> subone: is your box (the one with .99) cabled or wireless?
<zykotick9> w30, check out if this post still applies http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387 - i certainly never used suspend from cli before, and don't recognize the command(s) used at all.  good luck.
<ermo> Joshr1: You could take a look at ftps via vsftpd instead -- it does jails by default
<ermo> Joshr1: I use it on my own box
<ermo> Joshr1: and then you can give shell access to trusted users
<ermo> untrusted = jailed to home directory, no shell access
<ermo> trusted = sftp access, can be controlled via permissions
<nekrozis> I need a little help is this the right place?
<Joshr1> Will it then allow me to use that softlink to my raid?
<ermo> Joshr1: .. huh?
 * ermo doesn't remember anything about the raid
<Joshr1> Oh last night I was here looking for a way to allow access to a raid.
<zykotick9> nekrozis, if the help you require is ubuntu related, then probably.  Just ask your question
<Germanaz0> new kernel released ?
<Joshr1> I have the OS on a SSD, and then a raid-0 setup.
<Germanaz0> or is just me that upgraded
<sleepdead> yeah.. new kernel
<Joshr1> I was trying to find a way to create a link between the home directory and the raid.
<ermo> Joshr1: I'm afraid you need to provide little more context. Ahem.
<ermo> *a little more
<nekrozis> Been using 11.10 since it came out and turned password off in user accounts now I can't do updates because I dont have a password
<Joshr1> So that is where the softlink came into play.
<RedArmy> Can someone provide me a screenshot of 11.10 rendering engadget.com with the default browser?
<Joshr1> This was before I realized ssh and sftp gave access to the entire filesystem.
<ermo> Joshr1: http://www.brennan.id.au/14-FTP_Server.html <- take a look at that guide and ask yourself if not that setup fulfills your file servering requirements when using FTP over SSL :)
<Joshr1> $Kt81$Tk
<ermo> Joshr1: time for a new password? ;)
<nekrozis> tried to reset password in recovery but it said authentication failed or something similar
<Joshr1> lol yep
<yesh> Hello All
<almoxarife> RedArmy: why?
<nekrozis> Can anyone help with password Problem?
<yesh> nekro: whats the prob?
<RedArmy> almoxarife: doing a rendering comparison against some new infinality patches, curious to see what's going on in ubuntu's rendering
<LucidGuy> Looking to buy SSL cert, recommendations? Verisign is a little pricy..
<ermo> yesh: read up about a page
<Gentoo64> RedArmy, http://i.imgur.com/LZK4R.png
<ermo> yesh: something about him disabling passwords
<Gentoo64> i use infinality
<yesh> oh
<Joshr1> I can't believe that just happened.
<ermo> Joshr1: the password thing?
<subone> ermo, I'm not sure what you mean by getting something different by reading my question. I thought you had it right on. The "response iterations" in the terminal, from running ping 192.168.0.2, was referring to the local machine IP, reporting the server unreachable.
<zykotick9> nekrozis, you can't really turn passwords off - you can turn login passwords off, but not passwords themselves.  Do you remember what your passwords was (and are you 100% sure)?
<nekrozis> Turned password off in user accounts now I can't download updates and when I try to reset through recovery it says authentication failed or something similar, resetting in user accounts doesn't recognize old password so I cant' reset there
<yesh> click on your name
<nekrozis> yes i remember
<yesh> should bring you upto 'user accounts'
<subone> s/was referring/were referring
<Joshr1> Ya, I was logging into remote desktop and it did that.
<yesh> theres a lil button that says automatic login
<ermo> subone: You said that during the outage, .99 (client) couldn't reach .2 (server) nor the internet, yet .2 (server) could reach the internet.
<yesh> that should disable the need for a password
<RedArmy> Gentoo64: thanks for that. Can I have the whole window if possible
<Gentoo64> hang on
<Gentoo64> RedArmy, im not on ubuntu...
<ermo> subone: if there was an ip conflict with .2 (server), the server wouldn't be able to reach the internet.
<Gentoo64> RedArmy, but i have the latest infinality and local.conf etc
<subone> ermo, I don't recall saying that 99 could not connect to the internet.
<yesh> could someone help me install a programme here on ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !password | nekrozis
<ubottu> nekrozis: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<RedArmy> Gentoo64: oh I see
<zykotick9> nekrozis, you didn't happen to change your computer (host) name did you?
<ermo> subone: "From the server machine I can still access the internet during these times."
<subone> I apologize that was not ment to be an exclusive statement
<ermo> subone: how's your lan set up? Is the server also the firewall/NAT box?
<yesh> Im trying to install this .exe programme called guitarpro on ubuntu
<yesh> Can anyone help?
<nekrozis> zyko no i didn't change the host name
<zykotick9> !tab > nekrozis
<ubottu> nekrozis, please see my private message
<subone> ermo, No there is a Netgear router serving wired and wireless devices
<dr_willis> !wine | yesh
<ubottu> yesh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zykotick9> nekrozis, then see the link about LostPassword above.
<subone> ermo, the server is just a host on the network with a static ip, i dont think ive ever gotten dns configured for it
<yesh> Ive tried wine n checked their db too. Its on there with a bronze, silver and gold recommendation, but I cant seem to get it to work
<ermo> subone: Does the netgear router handle DNS?
<nekrozis> zykotick9: ok
<Tech-1> is the xserver pacgage the same in 10 04 as 10.10 ?,
<zykotick9> yesh, #wine-hq might be able to help for specific wine issues
<ermo> subone: If I were in your shoes, I'd examine every single host on the network and ensure that it was set to pull its address via DHCP
<yesh> zyko: those guys are wankers
<zykotick9> yesh, and sorry, it's #winehq
<yesh> not as helpful as the #ubuntu lads
<ermo> subone: I'd also look to see if the Netgear router allows you to assign static IPs (per MAC address) via DHCP
<ermo> subone: is it a mixed network with both linux, windows and mac clients?
<ermo> s/look to see/check/
<StepNjump2> is it safe to bank online with ubuntu?
<scorchgeek> StepNjump2: the same as any other operating system, why not?
<yesh> as safe, if not safer than windows
<ermo> StepNjump2: The security depends on many things, of which your OS is only one component. Assuming that you're using a browser based banking solution, I'd say "Yes"
<StepNjump2> scorchgeek... With all the stuff that happens nowadays in the winworld! Makes one wonder
<Gentoo64> its safer than windows either way
<StepNjump2> ok ermo
<ermo> StepNjump2: To put it this way: I have no qualms about using my Browser + Java Applet based banking solution :)
<nekrozis> zykotick9: when i go through the recovery mode to change password i get ' Authentication token manipulation error' and ' password failed to change'
<subone> ermo, yes, Windows 7, Windows Vista, Ubuntu Natty, Ubuntu Lucid, Android, XBox360, WDTVLiveHub, iPod, and the occasional freeloader
<StepNjump2> I have a friend who reboots in tiny linux everytime he connects to his bank on a stand alone computer...
<ermo> subone: What kind of server is the server? Windows? Linux? Is it serving files?
<Gentoo64> StepNjump, some people are over paranoid
<scorchgeek> StepNjump2: well if you're paranoid I suppose it can't hurt
<scorchgeek> I'm fairly paranoid myself, but I'm not worried about that
<StepNjump2> I guess that would be the ideal solution but I'm too lazy to set up a computer JUST for banking
<Gentoo64> nah thats silly
<zykotick9> nekrozis, i've seen this error once before - i have no idea how to fix it - good luck!
<Gentoo64> my mums paranoid and asks to use my comp for paying for stuff online
<ermo> StepNjump2: does your friend also wear a tinfoil hat for fear of people listenning in on his thoughts? ;)
<Gentoo64> i tell her the xp comps is fine, i know it dont have keyloggers on it
<StepNjump2> Would it be best to install a firewall on ubuntu desktop ?
<ermo> nekrozis: Are you using a GUI tool or the command line to change/set a password?
<nekrozis> zykotick9: yep been working fine till today, thanks
<scorchgeek> Gentoo64: so instead she makes you deal with it?
<hemangpatel> where can i fin source code of ubuntu ?
<Gentoo64> nah i tell her that her comp is fine (xp)
<xangua> !source | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<StepNjump2> no ermo but he wears it because he's worried about RF exposure to cell towers
<ermo> StepNjump2: /me wonders if that was a joke or not
<Gentoo64> lol
 * StepNjump2 lol
<tobe> is it just me or did 11.10 mess up the camera functions. (i cannot record with almost any program for some reason.) (i just fresh install of 11.10)
<nac-godfather> Anyone here got compiz working smoothly with gnome3 instead of as a separate window manager completely (latest release)?
<nekrozis> ermo: i go to grub and select recovery mode and go to root and at the #passwd nekrozis then type new password
<ermo> tobe: I think I heard someone else say the same thing in here a day or two ago ...
<subone> ermo, Its one of the Natty machines. It serves HTTP, SSH, Samba, uPnP, etc to the internal network
<tobe> ermo: was there any solution found
<ermo> subone: Hm.
<ermo> tobe: not that I remember (but that doesn't mean there was no solution -- just that I didn't pay attention :) )
<BuenGenio> hello
<fellayaboy> hey im trying "DISPLAY=:0 firefox www.google.com" to open the firefox browser in an ssh session...but its not working how can i get it to display on the remote pc in wich im logged to
<BuenGenio> how do I make a copy or prevent dmesg from being cleared on every reboot?
<ermo> nekrozis: make sure that your root filesystem is mounted read-write
<ermo> nekrozis: mount / -o rw,remount
<tobe> ermo: oh... let me keep combing the forums... but the forums doesnt really provide good search results
<BuenGenio> server rstarted randomly three times in the last 24 hours and I have no idea what's causing it
<subone> ermo, gnome-device-manager reports the wireless device on the server as "RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI (WMP54G ver 4.1)"
<Gentoo64> power supply?
<Gentoo64> BuenGenio, ^
<BuenGenio> nop
<BuenGenio> dunno
<BuenGenio> need my dmesg logs
<ermo> nekrozis: if the passwd binary can write to your filesystem, I would imagine that it'd die like you describe. But I've been wrong before :)
<Gentoo64> BuenGenio, trued /var/log/kern.log?
<ermo> subone: server? wireless?
<robin0800> nac-godfather: yes in gnome classic but you have to hack it
<ermo> subone: surely you're not serious? The server is of course cabled, right?
<fellayaboy> nevermind DISPLAY=:0 its just not updating via remote desktop viewer
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  you may ned to use 'xhost +localhost' from the x session. and ff is special and mayneed a -noremote option i recall
<ermo> subone: hint: that wasn't a question.
<BuenGenio> should I just set it as chattr +a  ?
<Gentoo64> whats the -a
<Gentoo64> i only use i
<BuenGenio> append only
<nac-godfather> So basically, you have to revert back to fall-back type mode in order to use compiz, no mate and compiz or anything?
<BuenGenio> ?
<Emiru_> Hi
<Gentoo64> BuenGenio, could try it
<Gentoo64> BuenGenio, but dont var log kern.log say anything?
<nac-godfather> Is mutter going to come out with some user-set desktop effects to replace compiz or what?
<ermo> fellayaboy: don't you need to ensure that X11 forwarding is enabled? I don't remember off the top of my head, but I'm sure google has a few tips for you if you ask nicely :)
<StepNjump2> ermo and scorchgeek: http://blogs.computerworld.com/17515/being_safe_with_ubuntu_on_a_usb_flash_drive
<fellayaboy> How can i permentatly "metacity --replace" from terminal though
<dr_willis> they are 2 different projects nac-godfather
<BuenGenio> Gentoo64, Nov 21 15:14:52 byngeast01 kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<subone> ermo, It's just my personal machine. I share videos and music over the wireless network to my television mostly. However, it often does not see the server for sometimes up to a full day (though the length of time before it sees the server again may be affected by the client WDTVLiveHub).
<BuenGenio> that's the first line from yesterday's first reboot
<Gentoo64> hmm
<Gentoo64> no idea if thats causing anything
<Gentoo64> cant see why its cause a reboot
<ermo> subone: 'it' being the telly?
<subone> ermo, but during  uptimes media playback is responsive and continuous
<Gentoo64> StepNjump, theres articles like thateverywhere
<Gentoo64> StepNjump, to be safe online banking, make sure you dont have keyloggers, viruses etc (stuff linux dont get) and make sure the site is real and using https
<StepNjump2> Gentoo64 I know.. but you are right
<Gentoo64> you dont need a livecd or hardened system for banking
<ermo> subone: I don't suppose that you have a couple of Linksys WRT54GL routers handy, with which you could configure a wireless WDS bridge?
<subone> ermo, Sorry, 'it' being the middle man WDTVLiveHub. It's a piece of junk I bought on the spur of the moment last Christmas.
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, i assume that means disable compiz allows VNC to work?
<subone> ermo, no lol
<dr_willis> fellayaboy: test what you are doing with a simple xterm. i recall firefox needing an extra options to work remotely
<ermo> subone: you see, I'm very suspicious of vendor firmware. The only _really_ stable wireless AP/Router firmware I've worked with is the Linksys/Broadcom kernel 2.4 based 'Tomato' firmware.
<Gentoo64> tomato :)
<Gentoo64> got to love that
<ermo> subone: wireless router/AP vendor firmware, that is.
<ermo> subone: bottom line: Wireless is only as reliable as your AP firmware and your network card drivers.
<StepNjump2> Gentoo64 would it be safer to run a desktop user instead of administrator at all?
<ermo> subone: hence my wry comment about servers and cables
<Gentoo64> StepNjump, yeah of course
<w30> zykotick9, I dug through that suspend link and found something that works; not what  is in the suspend button but nevertheless works, thank you.
<Gentoo64> StepNjump, you shouldnt be running root for normal stuff anyway thats the point of normal users
<zykotick9> w30, nice, glad you figured it out.
<subone> ermo, Ok, let's say you're wrong and I hook it up wired and the problem persist. Then what would you recommend?
<StepNjump2> Oh ok.. nobody ever told me that!
<Gentoo64> StepNjump, well now you know
<StepNjump2> yep!
<Gentoo64> StepNjump, ALWAYS use normal user
<StepNjump2> Thanks a lot
<Gentoo64> some stuff refuses to run as root (chromium for eg)
<ermo> subone: for instance, in my home, I've got two linksys wrt54gl routers with tomato set up just to keep a wifi bridge running. They can go for months without dropping the connection or rebooting.
<StepNjump2> And if I need to install something new, I would run su from the normal user or would log into my administrator account?
<ermo> subone: Then I'd look at IP address conflicts.
<Jonta> StepNjump2: Yep
<Gentoo64> StepNjump, use normal account always, and use sudo for stuff where you need elevated rights
<Jonta> StepNjump2: sudo
<ermo> subone: how many clients do you have on your network? 10+?
<Gentoo64> StepNjump, that way you drop straight back to normal user when the commands finished
<StepNjump2> ok thanks Jonta
<StepNjump2> and Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> StepNjump, did you manually set a root password then?
<Gentoo64> theres no harm in that, but just dont login as root or leave a root terminal open if you dont know what youre doing
<zykotick9> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ermo> !wfm | ermo
<ubottu> ermo, please see my private message
<subone> ermo, Usually not all at once. And some are multi-boot. About 5-6 wireless devices and maybe 3 wired.
<zykotick9> ermo, to get factoid privately (so the channel doesn't see) - you can use "/msg ubottu foo" [but perhaps ubottu just told you that - making this redundant]
<ermo> zykotick9: indeed it did
<subone> And between the three wired, only one would be in use at a time.
<zykotick9> ermo, sorry - remember that 3/4 the way through typing
<ermo> subone: I'd definitely look at their ip configurations :)
<ermo> subone: which router do you have? If it's Tomato compatible, I'd definitely recommend flashing it with that as well :)
<subone> ermo, 	Netgear Wireless-N 150 (WNR1000v2-VC)
<ermo> subone: Doesn't sound like it is.
<ermo> subone: I almost hope you find an IP conflict. But in any case, I wish you the best of luck in your troubleshooting efforts :D
<ermo> o/ -- I'm off.
<subone> ermo, Thanks for your help
<ermo> subone: np
<kierkkadon> Where can I change the default programs?
<kierkkadon> (in kubuntu)
<eXpander> Hi, I use "Suicide Linux" as my main distro, is it ok to recompile the kernel on that?
<kierkkadon> nvm, found it
<bowo> morning
<xangua> eXpander: wrong channel, this is ubuntu support ;)
<reisio> heh
<reisio> eXpander: as long as the arch is right, it won't matter
<kierkkadon> Actually I didn't find it. How do I change (for example) vlc to be my default video media application?
<kierkkadon> (kubuntu)
<fellayaboy> i wanna create a loop...i want to execute a folder with files....lets say photos... i want to execute one photo at a time using eog every 6 seconds how can i do that
<Jonta> kierkkadon: Googled "change default media application ubuntu"? (:
<blognewb> hi guys i was wondering if you know a text editor, a c script, or pastebin webapp, etc that can set your work to an 18 syllables per line format because my sister is trying to do an "epic format" for her english class
<reisio> kierkkadon: you are in for a fun ride, my friend
<reisio> I don't even remember if I got that to work it took me so long looking into it
<reisio> probably if you ask #kde they will laugh at you
<bowo> clear
<reisio> reset
<Roasted> did updating break anybody else's microphone?? :/
<Jonta> fellayaboy: I don't know what you mean by "execute"
<somsip> Roasted: updating what, when?
<Roasted> updating ubuntu. today.
<fellayaboy> well lets put it this way...i have a folder with files..every 5 seconds i want to execute eog of a photo i have their
<fellayaboy> it could be random or in order
<fellayaboy> doesnt matter
<somsip> Roasted: I've just rebooted on the new kernel and problems with my usb webcam mic in Skype in the last kernel seem to be resolved
<Roasted> oh, sweet
<Roasted> I wish I could use skype, but oh wait, my microphone doesn't work
<somsip> Roasted: this was the generally reported problems - chipmunk bug, I think it was called
<Jonta> fellayaboy: So.. a shuffling slideshow?
<fellayaboy> something like that. but i rather just have it open a file one at a time..ill do the closing of files myself just have them popup and ill close them myself
<fellayaboy> but i want to do it in intervals
<fellayaboy> say every minute...every half hour...whatever...
<Artemis3> fellayaboy, funny, i could swear there is a screensaver or two to do just that...
<Jonta> Right. Now you have me back at your starting point: Confused. Write a step by step scenarion of what you want to happen please (:
<fellayaboy> their is but i want to execute it myself Artemis3
<somsip> Artemis3: feh?
<Artemis3> fellayaboy, you can
<fellayaboy> ok what would be the command to do that via terminal
 * Jonta wanders off for a bit
<dr_willis> blognewb: emacs has addons for most everything ;-)
<bowo> hey , how to connect to ssh server on ubuntu ? using external program ?
<somsip> bowo: what do you mean 'external program'?
<fellayaboy> bowo first i have to make sure you install ssh in both comptuers....sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dr_willis> bowo:  ssh ip#
<bowo> owh oky thanks
<bowo> i try it
<nbros652> fellayaboy: do you know how to use the find command from the terminal?
<fellayaboy> yes i do..a lil bit nbros652
<dr_willis> ssh basics 101
<bowo> external program > like putty / openvpn or other like windows
<nbros652> fellayaboy: you can pipe the output into a while loop.
<fellayaboy> great nbros652 i such a basic programing so how would i write that
<fellayaboy> i suck*
<dr_willis> putty has a nice gui to enter the ip
<somsip>  bowo: so you want to setup ssh daemon on ubuntu?
<Artemis3> fellayaboy, probably something like this: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#slideshow
<sickn3ss> Hey guys quick question, I took a look at the netcat-openbsd version and it seems to be missing the -e flag. So how could I actually specify a program for netcat, such as /bin/bash to create a reverse/bind shell ? I don't want to use mknod or telnet or pipe it in /dev/tcp/ just netcat, any ideas ?
<bowo> no
<bowo> i can using ssh connection
<bowo> cz my connection is encrypt / blocked with admin
<nbros652> fellayaboy: something like... find ./ -name "*.jpg" | while read pic; do [open ${pic} with your program];sleep 60;done
<dr_willis> bowo:  be more clear in what you want and need
<w30> bowo, look for putty.exe for a Windows environment
<Artemis3> fellayaboy, xscreensaver-command seems the key to manual start it
<fellayaboy> bowo once ur ssh'ed into your remote machine...if i u want to execute program ON THE remote machine..u type in "DISPLAY=:0 firefox" for example...if u want to run a program on your machine u have to log in again using "ssh -X username@ipaddress
<bowo> oke thanks fellayaboy
<bowo> openvpn is there for free?
<bowo> to surf freely
<somsip> bowo: yes. there are a few. freevpn, usaip for example
<fellayaboy> bowo once ur sshed with -X you can run a program via terminal "firefox" "transmission" and  the window will display as if your on that machine
<bowo> ssh -x ssayabowo@ssh.sign.io
<fellayaboy> u shouldnt show ur username and ip address in a public room...someone could hack u...just a warning/ piece of advice
<dr_willis> x and X are opposites in ssh
<fellayaboy> dr_willis, what do u mean
<bowo> direct me please
<fellayaboy> nbros652, that seems like it could do ima see brb
<dr_willis> dont use -x when you mean - X
<iarp> Anyone have a copy of ubuntu's sources.list file, this ec2 one keeps failing.
<davidvip> hi all i need help on intel graphics
<fellayaboy> well bowo u have to make sure ur router has the port for ssh opened..which is 22..then install openssh-server on both pcs..the machine ur using and the one u want to connect to
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<davidvip> i need some help to troubleshoot my video problem using intel-graphics
<davidvip>  if i leave the machine running on long hours i might end up the entire desktop freeze and the display like this video i capture http://youtu.be/KxevkWbpWzM
<tobe> is it possible to "downgrade" from ubuntu11.10 to maybe 11.04 or 10.10???
<reisio> davidvip: neat
<fellayaboy> dr_willis, but they are opposites u say?
<zykotick9> !downgrade | tobe
<ubottu> tobe: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<reisio> tobe: the sanest way to downgrade Ubuntu is to reinstall
<dr_willis> one disables.. other enables fellayaboy
<tobe> bah humbubg....
<fellayaboy> so it will edit the X11 forwarding configuration?
<davidvip> reisio: neat?
<reisio> davidvip: means interesting
<davidvip> i find nothing on /var/logs :grin
<bowo> then who do i freely surf
<dr_willis> X enables. x disables i think
<bowo> cz my internet connection at the limit to open a website
<bowo> omg
<dr_willis> bowo:  freely meaning what?
<davidvip> could it be driver?
<darkstar999> dr_willis: bowo said his connection is blocked/filtered
<bowo> i can only open a certain website only and can't be free to open his
<dr_willis> bowo: and whos blocking you?
<bowo> Administrator
<dr_willis> a company?
<bowo> yep
<davidvip> hmm.. thanks anyway, gotta find solution elsewhere
<darkstar999> (his work)
<bowo> i can't open facebook orrrrr other
<dr_willis> one way to get fired.....
<Tidals> just mailed your admin with logs
<bowo> what you mean
<bowo> omg :D
<Tidals> i wish i was joking
<dr_willis> vpn. or a ssh tunnel to a outside server
<Tidals> or well, you wish I was.
<Jonta> Make your time (:
<qin> bowo: So you came here to moun about admin?
<bowo> yesterday i was able to surf freely on the windows by  using ultrasurf
<dr_willis> you mean 'unrestricted'
<dr_willis> freely is a vague term :-)
<bowo> thats cool'
<bowo> yeah unrestricted
<darkstar999> bowo: what is your native language?
<Tidals> indonesian
<dr_willis> bypassing company security can get you fired.
 * w30 looks at scoreboard Admin: 2 bowo:1 *smile*
<Tidals> biznet range
<Jonta> dr_willis: Depends on the company
<dr_willis> i saud 'can' not will  :-)
<Tidals> I wouldn't get fired if i killed our firewalls here i think
<Tidals> i think
<Jonta> dr_willis: Depends on the company
<lauratika> do i have to install java in 11.10 or there is a default alternative?
<Jonta> (:
<bowo> think
<reisio> lauratika: what do you even want it for
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Tidals> !removejava
<lauratika> to run a windoze application with wine
<Jonta> ?
<reisio> lauratika: a Windows app that also requires Java™?
<reisio> sounds terribad
<lauratika> i know
<dr_willis> java to run wine?
<reisio> lauratika: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html 'No more Sun/Oracle Java'
 * Jonta thinks about Java's goals
 * reisio drinks java
<lauratika> no, java to run appl in wine
 * Jonta travels to Java
<shell> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<darkstar999> lauratika: you'd be much better off running a virtual machine with VirtualBox
<reisio> ubottu: you aren't my favorite #ubuntu infobot
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> !wineteicks
<reisio> ubottu: no risk of that
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> like I said
<dr_willis> !winetricks
<shell> suxk
<dr_willis> i think i saw somw winetricks script option for java
<lauratika> im ok with wine i been running this appl for long now is just that i upgrade the appl and now that also use oneric is asking for java
<dr_willis> you mean install java in wine or for ubuntu
<lauratika> can i only instal java for wine?
<lauratika> like wine tricks or something like this
<dr_willis> i think i saw somw winetricks script option for java in wine
<reisio> you could try just 'wine path/to/win32javainstaller.exe'
<lauratika> does wine comes with java by default?
<dr_willis> no it dont
<lauratika> ok
<dr_willis> that would make no sence :-)
<dr_willis> you could ask in the wine channel also
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dr_willis> and the wine app database
<Cavezza> Hey Guys - I'm completely new to ubuntu - I need to install a partition on windows - should I download the windows installer version of Ubuntu?
<lauratika> thanx i rather just download java
<reisio> Cavezza: you need to do what?
<Cavezza> My friend's starting to teach me rails tomorrow, he suggested I install ubuntu on a partition- that it will save me a lot of time in the long run
<reisio> Cavezza: do you know what a partition is?
<Cavezza> Not really - based on a quick read, I'm assuming I have to divide my hard drive, but I assumed there'd be a resource that would do it in a somewhat automatic manner
<reisio> Cavezza: let me rephrase, do you 1) want to do exactly what your friend said and he said to install "to a partition", or 2) simply install Ubuntu in whichever way is simplest
<reisio> ah
<reisio> there might be, but I don't recall people suggesting any
<reisio> Cavezza: you have Windows on the entire disk right now, aye?
<Cavezza> "You might want to install Ubuntu on a partition ( > 50 gb if you can spare) beforehand"
<Cavezza> Yes - windows on entire disk
<reisio> Cavezza: okay, and you'd like to do this as opposed to running Ubuntu in a virtual machine or other somewhat simpler approaches, right?
<Cavezza> Honestly, I didn't follow up to figure out exactly what I needed - I'm thinking I can install ubuntu on an older pc to test it out
<reisio> Cavezza: ah, that would be simpler
<reisio> Cavezza: to install alongside a Windows usually you have to defrag Windows, boot to a live OS, and resize partitions
<reisio> the last bit is potentially not completely safe :D so you would want to have backed up your most important files first
<reisio> whereas installing on a spare box you have is: insert cd, click things, done
<Cavezza> Cool - Okay - sounds like I should install one in a virtual machine first, and then go from there.
<reisio> or even insert USB
<reisio> Cavezza: that's a pretty simple route :D
<reisio> Cavezza: what's your processor? ram?
<Cavezza> 3gb amd athlon
<Cavezza> 2.2 GHz
<reisio> that should do nicely
<reisio> Cavezza: you want further instruction?
<wiggmpk> Why, all of a sudden did my keyboard shortcut to launch Terminal stop working? I tried to reset the shortcut and now I cant declare "CTRL" in the shortcut, despite pressing CTRL it only shows ALT+T when I reset the shortcut.
<reisio> wiggmpk: smack all your ctrl, shift, alt, win keys to ensure none are stuck
<Emiru> what command do you use to remove a directory with a console ?
<wiggmpk> reisio: they are not stuck
<reisio> Emiru: a directory you assume to be empty, or other?
<Artemis3> wiggmpk, don't smack, gently push the buttons
<Cavezza> No - that should be good enough - Some trial and error should help nicely - thanks a ton!
<reisio> Emiru: for the former, rmdir, otherwise rm -fr
<dr_willis> Emiru:  rmdir
<reisio> Artemis3: presumably he was already doing that :p
<Emiru> rmdir alright thanks guys !
<reisio> Cavezza: okay, well I'll go ahead and suggest VirtualBox over other VM solutions
<reisio> Cavezza: and if your processor supports AMD-V, go ahead and get the amd64 install image
<flaguy48> Cavezza: to learn rails?  Do that on your Win box, that should work.  Mess with Linux later ........
<wiggmpk> Artemis3: reisio: it's not stuck, I can use CTRL + C & CTRL + SHIFT + C and the paste equivalent with no problems.
<reisio> flaguy48: he's learning from someone who's only willing to teach him the proper way :p
<ISOcrates> I accidentally made a soft link with two directory names instead of one directory and a link name: ln -s /scripts/ /home/nikolas/Dropbox/salokin. How can I just delete the soft link?
<Cavezza> okay - cool thanks much appreciated
<Cavezza> yeah flaguy48 - thanks for the tip
<manofmilk> ISOcrates, try and use ' ' marks
<ISOcrates> manofmilk, how do you mean?
<manofmilk> ISOcrates,
<manofmilk> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-remove-delete-symbolic-softlink-command/
<ISOcrates> manofmilk: thank you
<IR4520> 45.0.67
<reisio> IR4520: couldn't agree more
<snowrichard> hi.  Software center on latest version of ubuntu is not letting me install packages.  It says trouble fetching files, then a warning about untrusted sources.  I was able to install xchat and virtualbox with synaptic but still warnings about unverified packages
<manofmilk> check your sources list
<tonyyarusso> snowrichard: Try clicking "Update" again in software update, then try again.
<hubble> hello
<reisio> hiyo
<three18ti> hello.
<Kouen> i need help
<Kouen> someone can help me???
<reisio> Kouen: not until we know what is wrong
<Kouen> i need to automount ntfs filesystems (drives)
<Kouen> i try to use unit manager (drive manager)
<Kouen> but unity doesnt let me
<Kouen> how can i do a sudo for apps running via unity??
<reisio> Kouen: they should automount by default
<SolarisBoy> guys, i have a down system,, it wont pass the boot up process additionally it has run into the "monitor frequency out of range" issue, so i effectively have no sight into the machine.. i was able to get a flash card setup with ubuntu 11.10 386 and via booting up this live system, i can mount the drive containing the hosed OS.. i am like 100% sure that it is something silly halting boot but i'd like to fix the frequency issue.. any s
<Kouen> it says there are no drives available please contact an administrator
<SolarisBoy> +monitor/resolution worked previous to 11.10 upgrade
<SolarisBoy> i opted to revert any changes i had in the grub.conf to the vendor default.. i guess that "broke" it.. although on 11.04 it always just worked
<Kouen> any time i want to use the ntfs units i have to go to nautilus and click on each drive
<Kouen> it doesnt autonmount by default
<reisio> Kouen: hum, well you can just add them to fstab to be sure they're mounted at bootup
<Kouen> there are some key shotcut to run disk manager (drive manager) as Super User??
<Kouen> i prefer GUIS
<scorchgeek> Kouen: the only way I know of is using fstab
<Kouen> ok
<shell> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Guest19552> any body from china?
<scorchgeek> this may help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<scorchgeek> it's a little complicated, but you'll learn a lot
<Kouen> ok thanks a lot scorchgeek
<Kouen> i have to go now
<Kouen> salutations from argentina guys
<Kouen> girls
<javier_faj> in ubuntu (11.10) wireless internet goes very slow (sometimes doesnt even go) while everyone else in the house has fast connection with windows (I do have fast myself if I start in windows). Someone knows how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/eCnmGcLM
<vibhav> scorchgeek: You could have intoduced him to psydm
<scorchgeek> vibhav: I'd never heard of it
<scorchgeek> looks interesting though
<vibhav> javier_faj: Is it a laptop? Please define the wireless card
<vibhav> javier_faj: And yes , Is the connection dropping at any time?
<snowrichard> hmm i see  a reboot coming... kernel version 3 update
<[snake]> is there a gnome 1 looking icon theme?
<[snake]> I can't find it
<javier_faj> vibhav: yes, it's a laptop, acer. wireless card is "Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)". Connection is lost from time to time,and what i do is to disconnect and connect the wifi signal and I have internet for a while again. But it's not always (but often) that is this slow, neither that I can make it work again)
<skumara> hi ubuntu, how to add custom sound theme in ubuntu? like when i want to minimise or maximise windows i want some sound?
<nairb> javier_faj: sounds like your are experiencing symptoms of a compromised network, man-in-the middle type of attack.
<Argos20> hey all wsup
<Argos20> is ubuntu any good
<pangolin> try it and decide for yourself
<tonyyarusso> Argos20: What answer do you expect to a question like that in this channel?
<soreau> skumara: There is a sound plugin for compiz though you would have to build it
<Argos20> just curious is it for games
<soreau> Argos20: It isnt for games though there are many games for linux as well as wine to run games designed for windows
<Argos20> do i need core i7 to run this or better
<soreau> no
<tonyyarusso> Argos20: Not at all.
<Argos20> is the response time better then windows
<soreau> it can run on pretty much any pc that isnt more than a decade old
<soreau> The response of what?
<Slaytanic_> QQQ
<javier_faj> vibhav, any idea?
<[snake]> is there a gnome 1 looking icon theme? where is it?
<Argos20> i dont have to wait for the browser to open
<[snake]> like red hat original gnome icons
<Argos20> what version of ubunut is there
<soreau> Load times depend on what the application loads when it starts
<Argos20> ubuntu
<soreau> ! 11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<darkstar999-away> Argos20: You can try Ubuntu without getting rid of Windows
<urlin2u> [snake], not really in ubuntu, any redone redhat has all redhat removed anyway.
<vibhav> javier_faj: - Read more @ http://www.hitxp.com/articles/software/ubuntu-fix-slow-wireless-internet-connection-speed-upgrading-11-04-natty-narwhal/ © hitxp.com
<Argos20> i got 2 hard drives that will help?
<nairb> Argos20: http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<vibhav> javier_faj: Could be due to the Power Management
<darkstar999> Argos20: You could have windows installed on one, and Ubuntu on the other.
<vibhav> javier_faj: I also had this problem
<javier_faj> vibhav, if it is about dissabling power management, I don't think that's the thing. It's already dissabled
<Argos20> ok cool ill give it chat
<Argos20> wherer do i download it from
<kierkkadon> What's a good ANSI C compiler to use?
<darkstar999> ubuntu.com
<[snake]> urlin2u, i meant like how red hat had the old icons like these: http://www.linuxinsight.com/files/images/gnome_old.png
<soreau> Argos20: ubottu already told you where
<soreau> ! 11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<soreau> ! download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<vibhav> javier_faj: You can still try it
<javier_faj> vibhav, ok, I'm trying to  open the page :)
<Argos20> which one do i download
<darkstar999> Argos20: what kind of computer do you have?
<urlin2u> [snake], I suspect if you look on the web you will find something, or try and tweak what is stock till your happy, getting an actual answer on the irc of a specific theme or icon set in the repos may be a long wait though.
<Argos20> cor i7-920
<darkstar999> Get the 64-bit version
<Argos20> i have windows 64bit
<Argos20> oh ok thanks..the amd one?
<darkstar999> yes
<reisio> ^
<d34d1y> After running compiz --replace my windows and everything disappeared, all I see is my wallpaper, any ideas?
<soniko> salve ragazzi
<soniko> buonasera
<soniko> chi parla la mia lingua???
<reisio> d34d1y: run mutter --replace ?
<d34d1y> How? All I have is my desktop and a wallpaper
<Astroe> Heya dudes :)
<nairb> d34dly - lolz. would need more info than that. what window manager? what version of ubuntu?
<somsip> !it | soniko
<ubottu> soniko: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Argos20> wow how fast is this download 700 in 4minutes lol
<d34d1y> 11.04 I mean everything is gone I got into firefox by using find help online via ctrl+alt+del menu
<nairb> d34dly - you could always drop out to a terminal
<reisio> Argos20: I'm going to go ahead and say 175MB per minute
<nairb> <ctrl+alt+f2>
<Argos20> wow some server you guys have
<kierkkadon> What should the argument for apt-get install be for gcc?
<reisio> Argos20: you probably lucked out and got a local Australian mirror
<reisio> kierkkadon: depends why you want it
<Argos20> awesome
<DeviceZer0> anyone here using brtfs? Fresh install and chose to use brtfs for / ...is it more or is it almost painfully slow? Using apt to install stuff takes SOOOOO long.
<reisio> I used to have a mirror for the distro I use in the same town as me
<kierkkadon> reisio, I want to get python to work
<reisio> it was super awesome
<reisio> RIP
<nairb> kierkkadon - sudo apt-get install build-essential
<reisio> kierkkadon: python doesn't have much to do with gcc
<reisio> DeviceZer0: btrfs performs well, but unfortunately the fsck isn't quite ready yet
<crus> Hi guys, I've got an OpenVZ VPS running Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS, I put a link from /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/firewall to /root/firewall
<kierkkadon> reisio, the README file said that python needed a C compiler, and it specifically mentioned gcc as an example
<reisio> DeviceZer0: so if your filesystem becomes corrupted, you will be in for some waiting
<crus> The interface doesn't come up when i do this?
<crus> post boot the script works fine
<reisio> kierkkadon: what readme file?
<reisio> kierkkadon: to install python you'd probably run sudo apt-get install python, and get a _precompiled_ python interpreter
<azrad> hi noob here; i messed up my ubuntu install; when i log in through the graphial window it lets me in; to a blank desktop with a terminal open and nothing else.... need advise to just reinstall it back to the way it was from the distro or something
<reisio> azrad: you want what, GNOME?
<azrad> i was messing around with compiz and unity (that was the cause of the problem)
<kierkkadon> reisio, The one on the python website...I downloaded a tar ball file, extracted it, and read the readme inside
<reisio> kierkkadon: okay, that's not how most people would install python
<azrad> reisio; that would be fine i guess; anything is better than what i got; not picky just need something :)
<kierkkadon> Also, I'm completely new to linux
<dkog> Anybody know what happened to package "iptables-persistent" ?  It used to work in 11.04, now I can't even find it.
<DeviceZer0> reisio, ah. Well..i may just reinstall tomorrow with ext4 then. I thought I'd give brtfs a shot since it seems to be all the rage now..but this is getting annoying. Install a few dependencies for compiling xbmc has taken around 30-35 mins so far...like 15 seconds to dl the debs and now its SLOWLY installing them all.
<reisio> kierkkadon: you should exploit your package manager: sudo apt-get install python ... it might even already be installed
<nairb> azrad - you probably just need to log out to your login-manager, then select a different desktop environment. sounds like your selected Xterm
<DeviceZer0> Something has to be wrong. Apt has never taken this long before.
<reisio> azrad: yes hit the cog next to the login box
<reisio> kierkkadon: I could tell :)
<reisio> kierkkadon: with Linux you rarely go to a website and download a package
<kierkkadon> reisio, how do I use the package manager really? Just use the names of files that I want? Is there somewhere I can look at a list or search?
<azrad> reisio: ok thanks for the tip; i'll have to reboot to try it
<reisio> kierkkadon: more frequently you look for a package by name or description with your package manager frontend, and tell it to install, and are done
<reisio> kierkkadon: yes there's a frontend called 'Software Center'
<reisio> kierkkadon: and you can install a slightly more versatile one called 'synaptic' if you like
<reisio> kierkkadon: there's also a TUI frontend called aptitude, and you can use apt-get install as well
<kierkkadon> reisio, I have that, and I've been using it, but it doesn't seem to have a very complete database. I don't normally find what I'm looking for
<kierkkadon> I'm using Muon, the default KDE one
<reisio> kierkkadon: can you give an example of something you couldn't find?
<kierkkadon> MATLAB
<kierkkadon> Dwarf Fortress
<Guest28728> wow has mint really overtaken ubuntu :-( I finally found a cool unity app that I think fixes my issues with ubuntu called MyUnity
<reisio> kierkkadon: to explain that, my guess is that's due to matlab's licensing
<d34d1y> How do I get my windows and such back after I get into terminal?
<reisio> kierkkadon: and dwarf fortress is probably just new
<ZenGuy3111> Guest28728:  once unity becomes more feature complete and refine ubuntu will reign again
<reisio> although games frequently have annoying licensing as well
<kierkkadon> Also, searching 'python' in Muon returns nothing
<reisio> kierkkadon: in any case, what you typically do for packages that _aren't_ in the official package repo
<aeon-ltd> d34d1y: ctrl-alt-f11 iirc
<nairb> d34dly - depends on your desktop environment, and windows manager.
<alsoeric> any ideas on how to create unity launchers?  I want to create a variety of term launchers,each launching a different ssh session
<reisio> kierkkadon: is 1) look for a 3rd party repo with the package or 2) look for a .deb file on their website
<[snake]> good night community of linux users.
<reisio> kierkkadon: well then this muon you have sounds like garbage :)
<nairb> alsoeric - unity uses .desktop files
<kierkkadon> reisio, the review for it _within Muon_ was only 3/5
<kierkkadon> xD
<reisio> kierkkadon: hahaha ha
<kierkkadon> I'm currently getting synaptic
<alsoeric> edit with emacs,no gui?? :-)
<Guest28728> ZenGuy3111: I hope so cause I'm on mint12 now and sure they have a somewhat good bottom taskbar big whoop nothing that I personally think makes them any better, heck i didn't like it so i'm on xfce
<reisio> kierkkadon: the bottom line is unless the package is _incredibly obscure_ (matlab and python do not qualify), there are already compiled binaries for it, and you don't need gcc
<azrad> reisio: woot ok that got me to a usable desktop (now i can continue to play around with it)
<reisio> azrad: fun to break things, eh?
<azrad> lol yeah
<reisio> azrad: next time just restart gdm
<nairb> alsoeric - http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity
<azrad> reisio: thanks, got any tips for repairing unity?
<kierkkadon> reisio, thanks for your help
<robin0800> kierkkadon: are you using the muon package manager ore the muon software centre
<kierkkadon> robin0800, I was using Muon Software Center, now I'm using Synaptic
<javier_faj> vibhav, i followed what you sent, and it looks like it did something. It's not totally stable, but more stable and faster than before. Hope i can make it stay that way. I'm very surprised it worked, cause power management was already ser to "off", but ordering to off it again make it work better. Weird :)
<vibhav> javier_faj: What do you mean by stable?
<robin0800> kierkkadon: you should use the package manager for things like python
<azrad> well i'm off to reek havoc on my machine; thanks again reisio
<kierkkadon> robin0800, I see that now
<alsoeric> nairb, thanks   1 prob is right click menu on desk top does not display anything related to launcher creation
<Astroe> So hey, I'm installing Ubuntu Netbook 10.04 for the first time on a book that's supposed to be for an 8 year old. How to child-proof Ubuntu?
<nairb> alsoeric - just use a text editor, and create a .desktop file launcher  http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<vibhav> Astroe: define 'child proof'
<reisio> Astroe: you want to keep it from being broken, or from being used to look at tubgirl?
<Astroe> vibhav: Like, I want it to be simple, so I'm going to put a Firefox icon on the desktop labeled "Internet" but I want to prevent him from visiting porn sites
<Astroe> or anything that might scar the poor boy
<reisio> mmmm
<reisio> there are some filter apps...
<vibhav> Astroe: Use any proper DNS Service like OPENSN
<reisio> but they aren't as good as, like... teaching him the value of not wanking 24/7
<nairb> alsoeric - or use alacarte (install it if not installed) and copy/edit the .desktop file it makes
<tonyyarusso> Astroe: Obligatory comment about technical solutions to social problems ;)
<Astroe> it's not my kid, roomie's grrandson, so teaching him to not wank is out
<reisio> Astroe: dodged a bullet there
<reisio> you could just autoload xeyes, that'd be discouraging :p
<tonyyarusso> Astroe: dansguardian is the name of the most popular web filtering app in the repos.
<toro> m
<nairb> Astroe - you can always do host redirection
<tonyyarusso> Astroe: You can also look at sabayon for locking down the desktop settings.
<SolarisBoy> has anyone had the issue where the updated to 11.10 and began receiving frequency out of range on their monitor after?
<tonyyarusso> Astroe: Also, pessulus
<Astroe> With dansguardian do I have to enter each website individually that I want to block?
<tonyyarusso> Astroe: No, it has categories
<tonyyarusso> Astroe: No filter is foolproof, but they try.
<Astroe> Oh cool, I'll check it out. Thanks :)
<urlin2u> Astroe, kind of a big risk for a child not really your responsibility, but somewhat becomes one when you do this, if me I would not touch it with a 10 foot pole.
<Astroe> She specifically asked me to filter the kids internet though
<Astroe> She wants him on armorgames.com and that's pretty much it
<Astroe> And in exchange for helping her with computer stuff she "helps" me on math homework :p
<reisio> muahahahahahah
<reisio> multiplication, amirite?
<cobalt237> Is there a way to see the flags a launcher on the unity dash may be using?
<reisio> cobalt237: undoubtedly in some . dir in ~/ somewhere
<reisio> y'know, or /etc/
<urlin2u> still woudn't I would say seek professional help, just the fact that you come here for info, would be a red flag or should be for her, as far as your knowledge base and where and who should be the person doing this.
<reisio> Astroe: you could fairly easily block every site but that one, but that'd be a bit lame :p
<Astroe> Yeah, I figured a whitelist would solve it, but that would be lame
<Astroe> I want him to be able to get to any site regarding Ubuntu tech support too :p
<cobalt237> Yeah, but which file?
<reisio> I assume dansguardian will be relatively simple to configure, once it's installed
<Astroe> I'm booting the VM to check now :D
<Astroe> While I'm in here, anyone have any experriance with WinXP dual boot, installed after Ubuntu?
<Astroe> With no CD btw
<javier_faj> vibhav, stable: before doing this, I was trying to install gimp in terminal, and speed of download was not higger than a few mb (10 kb/s, more often 1000 bytes/s, and some times 0 bytes/s. That is not stable). After I did this change, it went up to 100kb/s, for some minutes, but in between, going down to several bytes/s for some moments (and back to speed later)
<reisio> Astroe: you need to know how to do it with no CD?
<Astroe> Yeah, I have the WinXP .iso provided by my school, but no CD's to burn it to. Do have a 4GB flash drive though
<nairb> Astroe - there is also nanny
<reisio> if it's not for games and the hardware isn't too bad, I'd suggest using a VM instead
<nairb> sudo apt-get install nanny
<Astroe> It is for games though :p I have a winxp VM that I use for homework
<Astroe> But I have 20GB on my HD that are for WinXP but I don't want to have to re-install my Ubuntu
<Astroe> Config is a B****  :p
<reisio> Astroe: :p
<reisio> Astroe: if you have access to a Windows box, most of the USB imaging tools for Windows media are... win32
<Astroe> lol that sucks
<reisio> there is a (video, pfft) how to over here, though, for Windows 7 (I assume most of the steps would be the same): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv1tHc_UiWA
<Astroe> Could I image the USB from a VM?
<reisio> yeah you could :p
<Astroe> Oh then that would be no trouble, the trrick would be getting rerscatux or the grub rescue disk back onto the usb after win install
<reisio> it would?
<Astroe> Hmm.. Maybe if I booted to live cd and installed frrom there. Cool, thanks dudes :)
<A-KO> Has anyone seen this possible/rumored SSH 0-day?
<nairb> Astroe - you can use usb-creator on the live-cd to install ubuntu to a usb, if thats what you need
<A-KO> all I've got is a video showing a demonstration of it but not much else
<reisio> video? lawl
<Astroe> nairb: I'm trying to install WinXP to the USB, thanks though
<reisio> Astroe: oh It hought you wanted to install it to a hard disk _from_ Usb
<Astroe> Yes, that
<reisio> ah okay good
<reisio> installing _to_ a USB is even more of a PITA
<Astroe> But saying install to USB is simpler :p
<zay> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<reisio> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<reisio> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<reisio> :D
<nairb> sorry, got it backwards, since i dont tend to use windows.
<reisio> nairb: you Ubuntu user you
<nairb> mostly ubuntu, debian, or gentoo
<reisio> you fancy Gentoo user, you
<nairb> have also done LFS
<Astroe> Yeah, I don't like to. Had to install VirtualBox to use it for school. Eliminates compatibility issues with theirr machines :(
<nairb> i love gentoo
<nairb> portage rules
<nairb> wish debian/ubuntu had a mixed configuration for portage & apt
<reisio> nairb: does your LFS survive?
<reisio> Astroe: still, better than forced to do a physical install
<reisio> nairb: no need, all you need is a binary repo for Gentoo
<nairb> reisio - ;-) it was a while ago. and maybe on one of these computers
<Astroe> rerisio: Yeah it's only for the Word documents, don't need to connect to the school or anything :/
<nairb> reisio - yeah
<reisio> Sabayon has one, but unfortunately they broke backwards compatibility with vanilla Gentoo, for no good reason AFAICT
<Astroe> Anybody got Ubuntu working with X on a Droid?
<reisio> pretty sure some have, yes
<Astroe> Ah, but without chrooting!
<reisio> without rooting?
<reisio> that'd be some trick
<jfcaron> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, my power went out during a partition resize using gparted.  The partition involved was not a boot partition, just media like movies.  When I run the program testdisk, it finds the right partitions and files, but fsck and gparted do not seem to agree.  Any ideas?
<nairb> reisio - i know. but i like the source-config-managment with portage. just helps you figure out what your system is really doing
<Astroe> Chrooting to a loop file through android
<reisio> jfcaron: what FS?
<Astroe> Like installing an Ubuntu ROM straight to the SD card.
<jfcaron> reisio: ext3
<reisio> nairb: yeah, I meant re: wish debian had portage/apt mixed config
<reisio> nairb: simpler to just make a binary repo for Gentoo
<reisio> and a wrapper if you need it
<reisio> I know there's erpm :p
<A-KO> anyways, yes
<A-KO> the 0 day is legit
<reisio> sorry, epm
<A-KO> gg :P
<nairb> reisio - there is sabayon (i think its is spelled)
<reisio> rpm workalike for emerge
<reisio> nairb: ...dude I just said that
<nairb> ;-)
<nairb> oh
<nairb> kinda tired
<reisio> nairb: more coffee for you, then
<jfcaron> reisio: If the filesystem was ext3, is the journal able to recover the files?
<nairb> reisio - mountain dew has gone flat, and out of coffeee
<Astroe> Ooh, good one. With the "Hide" buttons enabled on your toolbars, is there a keyboard shortcut to hide and unhide them?
<nairb> reisio - and loads of code to go
<reisio> jfcaron: might want to talk to ##linux about that
<clear> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and having trouble with my wireless connection
<jfcaron> reisio: Ok, I'll try there.  Thanks.
<nairb> reisio - good chatting. keep on keeping on. and good night.
<mae-ubu1004> hi
<mae-ubu1004> is somebody there?
<tomek_> hi
<aeon-ltd> mae-ubu1004: yes
<mae-ubu1004> great
<mae-ubu1004> i've just installed xfce
<vibhav> Astroe: Use any proper DNS Service like OPENDNS
<mae-ubu1004> i 've been using gnome so far
<aeon-ltd> mae-ubu1004: all in one line
<Astroe> vibhav: For what?
<aeon-ltd> please
<ssfdre38> for openvps, does the client need to install the deamon?
<clear> how do i find out if my wireless drivers are installed? i am having wireless problems
<tonyyarusso> vibhav: OpenDNS isn't actually proper - they don't return proper NXDOMAIN responses :(
<mae-ubu1004> i feel kinda used to  gnome visual effects, does xfce supports vissual effects similar like gnome's?
<aeon-ltd> mae-ubu1004: yes, but gnome was using compiz, you can use that with mose xfce apps
<reisio> mae-ubu1004: ...you talking about GNOME 2's effects?
<mae-ubu1004> correct, Gnomes 2's
<vibhav> tonyyarusso: What about Dyndns?
<reisio> mae-ubu1004: I don't think GNOME 2 had any, just compiz's as aeon-ltd says
<reisio> mae-ubu1004: you can use compiz with Xfce if you want
<mae-ubu1004> i see...  i 'll  take a look then at that
<mae-ubu1004> thx for your response
<nac-godfather> yeah, don't really see anyone saying yes, unity is great, I want gnome-shell over compiz...
<reisio> different purposes
<nac-godfather> hope they get their act together and come up with some solution
<tonyyarusso> vibhav: Totally different type of service.
<reisio> nac-godfather: solution to what
<nac-godfather> yeah, i keep hearing that, but the overall objective is a huge userbase and one window manager that's cool.
<nac-godfather> you'd think everyone would wanna contribute to the best.  So hopefully compiz will conform to gnome3
<mae-ubu1004> hard to believe this irc channel is not added by default in gnome
<aeon-ltd> not trying to be elitist, but it's really to appeal to new and casual users, if you were serious about several aspects of linux you wouldn't stick to defaults
<reisio> mae-ubu1004: for Ubuntu you mean?
<neededinghelp> hello all can someone tell me the command for installing gnome desktop on server setup have tried sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... no joy ....
<reisio> that could make sense
<mae-ubu1004> yea,  for ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> neededinghelp: what comes up whehn you try?
<nac-godfather> what is that suppose to mean, so advanced user's should stick to legacy software?
<aeon-ltd> no, build up from server then you have control
<neededinghelp> unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop
<reisio> I think he was suggesting that advanced users don't need to rely on Canonical customizing their desktops for them
<nac-godfather> not really, especially running ubuntu with it's dependency mess
<aeon-ltd> neededinghelp: no internet?
<reisio> ...
<aeon-ltd> wwut?
<reisio> nac-godfather: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/apostrophe for the children
<zykotick9> neededinghelp, what's the output of "lsb_release -sc"
<chy> hi
<neededinghelp> yea this is all a bad dream ... amd im not talking on line atm ....
<reisio> chy: hi
<neededinghelp> lol
<neededinghelp> yes wired inet on machine and it is on
<nac-godfather> nice reisio
<nac-godfather> I modified my lsb_release, didn't like it branding my own OS.
<nac-godfather> :)
<aeon-ltd> wut...
<kierkkadon> If I download something with apt-get, where does it go?
<kierkkadon> I downloaded python-doc and now I have no idea how to get to it
<aeon-ltd> nac-godfather: yet you use a distro that's so heavily into branding, testing and user support
<nac-godfather> dpkg -L python doc "kierkkadon"
<nac-godfather> that's where it put it's sh*t
<nac-godfather> No, I'm just using BT actually
<mae-ubu1004> man, i recently tried kde,  heavy, slow, and i couldnt connect trough my wireless  conection
<clear> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and having trouble with my wireless connection, how do i check to see if the drivers are installed
<kierkkadon> Thanks
<nac-godfather> I like gnome, was gonna build my own OS up from LMDE or SID myself, but there's a lot of work involved for minor fixes.
<nac-godfather> I want my codecs out of the way and haven't really seen anything appetizing other than LMDE or BT.
<nac-godfather> clear, iwconfig
<nac-godfather> you could also just try using it, and there are tons of wireless tools out there for checking.
<clear> "no wireless extensions"
<clear> ;\
<DB125> hi, does anyone know about the interface as0t0 in my ifconfig output, how do i remove this.. tnx
<gast2root> my xvidcap doesnt record anymore on ocelot
<yagoo> DB125, well if it has no ip then it's harmless..
<yagoo> DB125, probably a package depends on vpn or something like it
<zykotick9> DB125, OpenVPN ring any bells?
<fellayaboy> what does the %U do..i see it often in panel icons
<reisio> gast2root: recordmydesktop is what people use now, or one of its frontends
<DB125> zykotick9, i've already remove openvpn, but it's still there
<gast2root> reisio: does recordmydesktop record to mpeg too?
<zykotick9> DB125, ? do you see anything "odd" in /etc/network/interfaces (wild guess here)
<shane_> Hi, Im having trouble compiling my wireless ralink driver. I have tried to make sense of the errors produced by the makefile however it might as well be double-dutch :S
<fellayaboy> how can u run a program from the terminal as if u clicked it the link/icon
<DB125> zykotick9: the thing is i cannot update my system because of this
<reisio> gast2root: don't know, don't care
<shane_> It seems to be errors in the programming of the driver
<fellayaboy> meaning i dont want it to be dependent on the terminal im on...so if i close it it wouldnt effect it
<gast2root> reisio: ok tnx ill try the package out...
<shane_> My errors are here: http://pastebin.com/ZSRAksK9
<shane_> Please help, I am running on the slowest connection around because I am using a really old device to connect
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, you could try "nohup program" then try closing the terminal to test
<shane_> I am following these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6600309
<fellayaboy> nah that didnt work but i have a question...usually i see in the icons on top that they have a command section...if u type that command in terminal the program runs..however why is it that when u click it, it doesnt run a terminal window with it ..similiar to the way the program is dependent on the terminal window when it closes when u open it from a terminal?
<fellayaboy> its kinda a weird question i guess...
<Astroe> I get that, I think it's dependant on whether the progrram was launched by the GUI or the terminal
<sattu94> fellayaboy: if you dont want the program to be dependent on the terminal window from which you ran it try adding a '&' at it's end like --> firefox&, after that you can safely close the terminal..
<shane_> fellayboy: Both way they both simply access the run file.
<fellayaboy> hmm sattu94 let me see
<fellayaboy> the reason i ask is if its not running on a terminal than what is it running on when u click the icons above
<fellayaboy> its a weird question..
<sattu94> fellayaboy: ther terminal acts as an outlet for the program to show errors, it's not required.
<fellayaboy> liek what is it running on when u click on the icon ...i guess what program
<zykotick9> sattu94, & certainly doesn't work here (closing terminal, closes launched program) using nohup does work though?
<fellayaboy> oh i see
<sattu94> zykotick9: did you add '&' ?
<shane_> fellayaboy: If you wanted to run firefox and typed that into terminal they run (dont quote me) '/usr/bin/firefox'. When you click a launcher, it runs '/usr/bin/firefox'. At least I think that is the directory. Well my point is they both simply run a launcher file, terminal is not responsible for the access.
<zykotick9> sattu94, yes "foo &"
<zykotick9> sattu94, have YOU tried it?
<fellayaboy> i see,...im guessing i was guessing terminal was dependent on everything
<shane_> Guys, I am having problems compiling my driver.
<fellayaboy> its weird i know
<fellayaboy> thanks guys
<shane_> My errors are here: http://pastebin.com/ZSRAksK9
<sattu94> zykotick9: yes it works, after you press enter, press enter again to get back to the prompt, then exit using ctrl+d, that should do it.
<sattu94> fellayaboy: yes it works, after you press enter, press enter again to get back to the prompt, then exit using ctrl+d, that should do it.
<fellayaboy> program& seems to work... is itheir a difference between using this and using the icons/menus?
<zykotick9> sattu94, that's not the same as closing the terminal
<fellayaboy> sattu94, wait im lost what r u talking about sattu94
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, i guess i don't understand your question.  Using & just gives you terminal control back, but if you close the terminal - it will close the program you launched.
<sattu94> zykotick9: it does not.
<fellayaboy> oh ur right zykotick9
<zykotick9> sattu94, without your ctrl+d stuff - yes it does
<fellayaboy> ooh
<sattu94> zykotick9: ctrl+d is as good as typing exit.
<fellayaboy> it seems ctrl d closes the terminal and the program still runs
<sattu94> yes, the ctrl+d command is equivalent to typing "exit", which is the correct way to close a terminal.
<zykotick9> sattu94, the ctrl+d (or exit) does work - but try the X to close the terminal and see what happens
<fellayaboy> funny..at first i did program& and then closed da window via the close button and it closed the program..now it doesnt
<himuraken> Trying to upgrade a 9.10 server to 10.04 but the repos appear to be gone for 9.10. Anyone got any suggestions?
<pangolin> zykotick9: I think what ctrl+d does is detach the terminal
<sattu94> pangolin: no, it is as good as typing "exit".
<fellayaboy> i guess after pressing ctrl d flipped a switch sorta speak
<sattu94> exit does not detach the terminal.
<pangolin> sattu94: ok, but if you click on the X it also closes whatever "app &"
<sattu94> Basically the 'X' buttons acts as an interrupt or something, which is not asking the program to exit safely.
<sattu94> if you dont use the & and then use the X button the terminal will tell you that there is a process running and are you sure you want to quit?
<pangolin> sattu94: so the X is like a killsig
<pangolin> ?
<zykotick9> sattu94, MY point is using "nohup foo" does this properly, so you can use X (or whatever other method) and the app should stay open -- your method is.. unpredictable.
<sattu94> zykotick9: my method is used for managing multiple jobs.
<fellayaboy> well check this out..i pressed control d on pidgin& ...after i did ..even if i closed the program via x it didnt close...when i transmission-gtk& and closed via x icon it closed the program
<sattu94> zykotick9: nohup stands for no hangups.
<zykotick9> sattu94, exactly
<fellayaboy> so my guess is that if i contrl d from now on it will close via x
<fellayaboy> but for how long?
<himuraken> Can someone point me to a list of mirrors that might include 9.10
<pangolin> old-release.ubuntu.com
<pangolin> old-releases.ubuntu.com
<reisio> why so old
<sattu94> fellayaboy: if you want to launch stuff by typing you can try things like dmenu,synapse, or gnome do, thus sparing you top launch a terminal each time.
<zykotick9> !eol | himuraken
<ubottu> himuraken: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fellayaboy> dmenu, synapse and gnome do hmmm
<fellayaboy> ok
<fellayaboy> tahnk u
<sattu94> fellayaboy: personally i prefer synapse, ot dmenu.
<fellayaboy> cool thanks
<sattu94> fellayaboy: synapse is easiest to set up
<himuraken> Thanks zykes-
<himuraken> Thanks zykotick9 rather
<sattu94> fellayaboy: do sudo apt-get install synapse
<fellayaboy> doing it now
<fellayaboy> ok done
<clear> before i screw something up, anyone available with helping me get my wireless drivers installed correctly
<sattu94> then do synapse terminal
<fellayaboy> ok
<sattu94> the thing will start
<MestreLion> Guys... how "safe" and "clean" it is to install latest AMD/ATI Catalyst 11.11 driver in MAverick? The one that ships with it is quite old..
<D-coy> kupfer rulz. ..
<fellayaboy> cool
<fellayaboy> i see the interface
<sattu94> fellayaboy: click the little dot beside the videos
<fellayaboy> ok
<fellayaboy> i did that
<sattu94>  fellayaboy there you can set the calling keystroke.
<SolarisBoy> anyone want to spare some advice on reviving a down system?
<sattu94> fellayaboy: i tihnk it's ctrl+space.
<fellayaboy> ctrl+space = activate
<sattu94> fellayaboy: so now you can use it to search whatever files, programs, command etcetera.
<fellayaboy> ok cool
<sattu94> fellayaboy: works?
<fellayaboy> oh yeah
<fellayaboy> works real good
<fellayaboy> ima make sure to add that to startup application
<fellayaboy> and alt+f2 for now
<fellayaboy> tahnks sattu94 works very nicely and fast
<fellayaboy> tinkering with this touchpad gets to yha in the long run
<lowkie> anyone have any tips running apache with tomcat on 10.0x LTS?
<Guest28469> any one ever install solr on ubuntu?
<teddie> No
<Guest28469> great look like i am the very first
<fellayaboy> whats that Guest28469
<clear> fellayaboy: can you help me get my wireless working
<clear> i am completely lost
<fellayaboy> ill try
<fellayaboy> im not an expert but ill give it a go with u
<clear> fresh install of 10.04 lts
<fellayaboy> ok
<clear> chris@chris-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<clear> lo        no wireless extensions.
<clear> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<clear> i have the wired connection working, but cant get the wireless to show
<fellayaboy> type in ifconfig
<fellayaboy> what do u get
<Flatlined> What is the wireless card?
<cconstantine_> hi?
<fellayaboy> ...under wlan0
<clear> no wlan0
<zykotick9> clear, what wireless card is it?  in a terminal "lspci | grep Network" might show you.
<clear> realtek
<clear> lspci | grep Network
<clear> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)
<zykotick9> !realtek | clear
<ubottu> clear: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<MestreLion> lowkie: i did that with 10.04, apache and tomcat from repos.. worked great... can i help you?
<tpocra> Hi, I have a problem with my sound card.  I am NOT using pulseaudio (uninstalled) and just plain ALSA and I degraded my HDMi device by setting snd_hda_intel index=-2
<tpocra> But unFORTUNTEly, even though my Creative card is now sound card number 0, it is not outputting any audio at all in any application I try.
<fellayaboy> zykotick9, how do u guys know so much... like all these commands etc..how do u know all this stuff..is their a really really good book im missing out on?
<lowkie> MestreLion, which mod did you use for the apache/tomcat link?
<tpocra> ANd yes the mixer volume is up
<clear> fellayaboy: i wished i knew the answer to that lol
<clear> i love how stable ubuntu is after i get it all working properly, but im still extremely newb ;\
<fellayaboy> what can u guys recommend for a person to go professional? do i have to be a developer?
<MestreLion> lowkie: i didnt link them... i kept them using separate ports... apache on 80 and tomcat in 8080 (or 8088, not sure)
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, no majical book that i'm aware of ;)  i've been using gnu/linux for quite a long time...
<lowkie> MestreLion, ahh…I'm looking to join them, so that one website will do my php and grails stuff
<fellayaboy> so mainly most of these commands come from a long time ago..like that command u just gave clear..that commands been their in other previous linux distros etc
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, lspci you mean?  yes it's probably in every gnu/linux distro yes (and has been for years)
<fellayaboy> i have to seriously read a good book to slap some sense into me..zykotick9 any good links/books that can help me be more proficient with linux
<tonyyarusso> fellayaboy: "Professional" what?
<fellayaboy> well..not professional...just really darn good....
<tonyyarusso> at?
<Astroe> fellayaboy: I imagine there's an Ubuntu for Dummies book :p
<reisio> fellayaboy: you can learn a lot by just attempting to (correctly/usefully) answer every question you see in, for example, this IRC channel
<clear> yea
<reisio> and paying attention to what other people answer
<fellayaboy> thats true
<clear> watching helps learn
<reisio> eventually, if you have any aptitude, you'll catch up to most everyone else
<tpocra> People on IRC advocate using IRC!!! News at 11....
<reisio> :p
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, there are several good book for O'Rielly
<reisio> this is why classrooms separated by skill do not work
<clear> unlike me who never learns
<sancas> how can i config nginx
<sancas> ?
<fellayaboy> yeah alot of the same people come up with really good answers for the community..i know zykotick9 Reisio and a bunch of other guys
<reisio> people with less skill do better when those with more are around as examples
<clear> i usually google and use ever command i can find without any solution
<justice> Hey, i'm trying to figure out how when I boot up in e17 I can connect to the internet (wireless).
<Astroe> So is it possible to boot a VM from a physical USB? Just to test that it does boot without restarting.
<reisio> fellayaboy: but mostly me right? :p
<fellayaboy> clear yeah im kinda in ur boot their too
<cyberjorge> hi, anyone know where can i wget this: php-xml-5.3.3-1.w5
<clear> then once i am in between to rocks, i come to irc looking for help
<reisio> justice: you could run NetworkManager's stuff
<reisio> justice: or wicd's
<reisio> cyberjorge: what for
<fellayaboy> lol reisio..hey i do see u answering alot of questions
<justice> reiso: how?
<cyberjorge> reisio: i need to install it manually
<fellayaboy> lol me too clear
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, personally, i wish i'd taken better notes over the years -- i've had to relearn too much.
<reisio> cyberjorge: what for
 * reisio takes IRC logs
<SolarisBoy> i guess i can just run off the live copy of ubuntu activate the volume groups etc etc and just share the nfs shares and stuff from there atleast then i can watch movies and listen to music =(
<fellayaboy> yeah i kinda get their too...thats why i just practice what i learn over and over again...just doing the same commands....and just etching them..i learned from persistence
<reisio> you could also ls /usr/bin/ and randomly man stuff
<fellayaboy> but i hate having to ask so much for everything..im basically always here asking how to do something..fortunately most people have an answer
<happygolucky> fellayaboy: helps to have a solid machine too, i was only a real dog for about a year.. this quad core qosmio is beyond breath taking
<reisio> fellayaboy: maybe you should ask how to find information :p
<fellayaboy> lol
<fellayaboy> right
<reisio> I s'pose you just did a bit ago, though :p
<clear> fellayaboy: i usually only run into problems with doing drivers and getting hardware to work properly
<justice> reisio: do I need to dl those (in xfce, since I don't connect in e17..) or are they already there and not where i'm used to looking?
<reisio> fellayaboy: you know about apropos?
<clear> reisio: so how do i find information on fixing this wireless problem?!
<fellayaboy> ..apropos...isnt that what reads ntfs
<fellayaboy> no
<reisio> justice: what was the original Ubuntu version you installed?
<fellayaboy> apropos is what searches man pages i think
<reisio> clear: which wireless problem?
<cyberjorge> reisio: i need to install php-xml manually on my box
<reisio> cyberjorge: your... Ubuntu box? :p
<clear> my wireless isnt showing up at all
<reisio> clear: know the device model?
<fellayaboy> clear is it a usb or an integrated device?
<cyberjorge> reisio: yes, my apt is broken and needs php-xml right away
<clear> integrated
<fellayaboy> did u update linux
<fellayaboy> i mean ubuntu....
<clear> 8167
<clear> yea
<fellayaboy> why dont u try to connect it via ethernet..update the OS and see if it works
<clear> and when i do, the wired connection dies
<fellayaboy> thats very queer
<clear> tell me about it
<reisio> cyberjorge: what is the package name (not the filename)
<clear> reisio: 8167 is the model
<Sanus> Hey guys, me again.
<Sanus> So,
<reisio> clear: um, okay how about the make?
<clear> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)
<clear> hmm
<happygolucky> realtek is a wired, i know because mine is the same one
<Sanus> Unity sucks.  I'm wanting to switch to xubuntu-desktop, but I like ubuntu's login screen much better.  How much different is the base xcfe windows manager different from xubuntu-desktop?
<justice__> garr..
<TXR> Sanus, why not gnome 3.2?
<Sanus> Gnome 3.2?
<TXR> sanus yeah
<Sanus> This sounds exciting, TXR.
<TXR> sanus well formally known as gnome-shell
<TXR> sanus, I use it for my laptop which runs ubuntu
<lowkie> Sanus, agreed.  I went to gnome 3.x
<TXR> and I use it for openSUSE
<Sanus> It... doesn't look fantastic.  I've already seen it.
<justice__> ok so again - what steps do I need to do, now when I have internet or later when i'm in it, to log into the internet in E17?
<TXR> yeah but it's fast, and looks better than gnome 2.3.x
<Sanus> TXR & lowkie I was hoping for something more like Gnome 2.x.  It gave me a great deal of flexibility which I like.
<TXR> Sanus, you may like LXDE then
<TXR> LXDE is better and faster than XFCE
<reisio> it's lighter, anyways
<TXR> and can use gnome apps
<Sanus> Does it still have transparency support?
<TXR> hmmm, I'm unsure
<TXR> what do you need transparency for?
<justice__> Review of Lubuntu indicated that it was more bugfree/stable than any of the other ubuntu flavors.
<fellayaboy> no gnome 3 doesnt
<fellayaboy> at least thast what i found out
<lowkie> Sanus, sorry, I wasn't after eye candy….I just wanted to get back to work without having a new UI in my way
<happygolucky> Sanus: are you considering those options because you need a speedier buntu? if so xfce and xubuntu isn't all that light weight, lubuntu is very light.. lxde is sharp. i liked it
<justice__> Though all reviews tend to say "Nice plain clean looks, but it's pretty dull."
<reisio> Sanus: check your package manager for transset
<fellayaboy> i turned off unity and just used gnome3 and i couldnt make my panels transparent if thats what u mean
<fellayaboy> thats why i stayed with 11.04 for gnome2
<Sanus> Both getting this Unity business out of the way and having flexibility over what my desktop looks like for the time when I don't have anything better to do.
<reisio> fellayaboy: just that?
<fellayaboy> the interface is much lighter too
<justice__> lubuntu did check out as the lightest *buntu. xubuntu was clsassified as "middleweight".
<TXR> all in all, LXDE is like 40 or so MB's very lightweight
<fellayaboy> yes...i love my lil icons on the top on a transparent panel
<reisio> unfortunately Xfce has a lot of _optional_ GNOME application support that binary distributions tend to build in, assuming people will want it
<Sanus> LXDE does sound right up my alley.
<justice__> I've been using xfce for awhile, and kind've like it. It has a nitpick or two.
<fellayaboy> clear any progress
<reisio> I just gave LXDE a test in case I needed to give someone with an old computer some Linux
<reisio> seemed nice enough
<reisio> Windows key even opens the menu by default
 * reisio looks at KDE
<TXR> yeah, and if you use windows + E it opens "My Computer" haha
<zykotick9> reisi, LXDE reminds me of Windows95/98
<Sanus> So, LXDE...  Is there a lubutnu-desktop suite that I could use?
<justice__> the review of kubuntu 11.10 panned it kind've badly, alas.
<reisio> zykotick9: really?
<TXR> sanus, you can use a lot of the gnome program suits
<reisio> I haven't tried a default install, just Lubuntu
<fellayaboy> oh and i have a pc at a relatives house...their pcs gpu would lock up...it was all messethe thing would freeze under windows xp and 11.10 but on 10.10 it wouldntd up
<TXR> http://pix2links.com/?v=EfqP3.png
<zykotick9> reisio, (tab fail before) yes
<justice__> I'd think so, they have a standard official lubuntu now.
<StepNjump> anyone knows a speech to text app available for linux users?
<reisio> it reminded me of... a blue colored ordinary DE
<Epsilonultra> how do i create a private channel
<happygolucky> Sanus: when i was low on resources i used a lot of kde aps in lubuntu, if i were you and i had a solid machine i'd think about kde as an alternative to gnome
<reisio> StepNjump: there's really only Sphinx, AIUI, and DragonNaturallySpeaking in Wine
<Epsilonultra> how do i create a channel
<reisio> Dragon NaturallySpeaking*
<reisio> Epsilonultra: /join #foo
<StepNjump> tnx reisio.. Which one is the easiest to install? Are they working or they are just projects?
<Epsilonultra> why?
<reisio> Epsilonultra: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Sanus> happygolucky: My processor isn't very strong.  But I've seen some LX business.  I dunno.  I just like having two bars, and throwing up other useful bars as I go.  :P  I am not a fan of Unity
<reisio> Epsilonultra: 'foo' is a placeholder, when you join a channel that doesn't exist, it's created
<Epsilonultra> ty
<Epsilonultra> ok
<reisio> Epsilonultra: and you're given temporary ownership
<TXR> StepNjump they're really easy to install, you should look it up on google, it's just a couple commands in the terminal
<jfcaron> What causes Ubuntu to run fsck when it starts up?  What check is failing that makes it run fsck?
<Sanus> happygolucky: Also, kde went kind of slow for me.
<justice__> There's some things about Unity that I like, it just isn't there yet.
<reisio> StepNjump: they work, but AIUI sphinx is behind dragon naturallyspeaking (which is win32 only, but as I said does run via Wine)
<TXR> sanus, agreed, I tried KDE and it was laggy. even switching desktops with one window open it would glitch
<zykotick9> jfcaron, after X many mounts fsck is run automatically (is one possible reason)
<reisio> TXR: on what hardware?
<justice__> jfcaron: you mean the one it runs every so often as a standard procedure?
<reisio> jfcaron: not necessarily any failure
<lowkie> jfcaron, it will also do it after so much time passing
<fellayaboy> ima read up more on the shell on a site thanks guys for all ur help
<TXR> reisio, 3.1 Ghz dual core AMD processor Nvidia GTX 260
<TXR> reisio running at 1080p
<Sanus> Well... I'm gonna try out Lxde.  :)
<jfcaron> zykotick9, justice__, reisio, lowkie: Not the scheduled ones, it is doing so because there is an actual problem with a partition, but how does Ubuntu know that there is a problem with one of the partitionsÉ
<Sanus> Wow.  50 megabytes is all the size is.  Wow.
<happygolucky> Sanus: i'd say it's a hair faster than gnome, like i said though, lubuntu is solid and lxde isn't bad.. I actually use only the base install, xorg and icewm on my slow pony :D
<reisio> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<jfcaron> Err, sorry, that É was meant to be a ?
<justice__> jfcaron: It does it every so many boots just to make sure there aren't any errors slipping in.
<StepNjump> k tnx TXR and reisio... I have ver 9 of Dragon here and is not listed in Wine dB... I will give it a shot what the heck!
<StepNjump> Thanks
<reisio> TXR: weird... with the nvidia driver?
<TXR> reisio, yeah, it was pretty much crap. gnome 3.2 runs like a dream compared to KDE
<reisio> StepNjump: it is listed
<Sanus> I'll se you all in a little bit.  :)
<Sanus> see*
<TXR> reisio, it's just clunky now-a-days
<reisio> TXR: that's weird
<reisio> I mean KDE does annoy me in various ways, and I don't use it very often
<reisio> but it shouldn't be slow on that hardware
<StepNjump> Sorry reisio.. meant to say 9 (esentials) not pro
<jfcaron> justice__: Is there any other reason why it might do the check?  I would be suspicious (though it's not impossible) that the scheduled fsck-on-reboot coincided with my power-loss-during-repartitioning.  Could it otherwise know about some problem?
<reisio> k...
<mentoc> How do you specify to cron that you want a job to start every two hours but at a specifc hour?
<StepNjump> so it's garbage or silver... we'll see
<lowkie> jfcaron, which fstype?
<mentoc> 0 10/2 * * * # This would start at 10am and run every two hours?
<jfcaron> lowkie: ext3
<StepNjump> Would be nice if we had a software with cloud back processing that could be developped
<reisio> mentoc: yes
<reisio> mentoc: erm, well you might need to do 02, dunno
<reisio> but basically yes
<justice__> I avoid software in clouds. I have awful internet.
<mentoc> reisio, don't I have to do a range like... 0 10-23/2 * * * ??
<reisio> mentoc: no
<reisio> let's find some official doc
<lowkie> jfcaron, I don't' see it documented anywhere…and anytime it happened to me…I did something stupid and caused it
<jfcaron> lowkie: So somehow Ubuntu is knowing that it should do a disk check, but we don't know how it knows it.
<Epsilonultra> how do i create a channel
<zykotick9> Epsilonultra, /join #epsilonschannel
<lowkie> jfcaron, I'm sure it has a state check when doing writes…and the state was never cleared…  such as http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<lowkie> jfcaron, do you have an error that it's reporting?
<Epsilonultra> oh yeahhhh the #sign
<jfcaron> lowkie: No, unfortunately if I let it go ahead with the fsck, it runs until 70% on "disk 3" and then hangs for the next 5-8 hours until I get impatient and Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, which fills the screen with gibberish before rebooting, starting the process again.
<reisio> mentoc: best ask dem ##linux boys
<mentoc> thanks reisio
<Epsilonultra> ok, how do i create colored text
<justice__> A power failure in the middle of a partitioning sounds like juju of the worst kind to me, honestly. :p
<Epsilonultra> agreed.
<reisio> juju being some kind of slang for not having a UPS
<Rotator> The speed of the transmission bt
<Epsilonultra> test
<Epsilonultra> aww
<Rotator> sorry
<jfcaron> justice__: It's just a data-storage partition, so nothing functional is broken.  A recovery called "testdisk" properly finds the files, I just can't get ubuntu to accept its version of the partition table.
<Epsilonultra> how do i set text color
<lowkie> jfcaron, backup and format if you can
<justice__> it's witchcraft. you are being cursed for not having a UPS. If it was me i'd try to salvage the data, delete the partition and start again.
<Epsilonultra> test
<Rotator>  The speed of the transmission bt is too slow, how can I to improve it?
<Epsilonultra> ???
<zykotick9> Epsilonultra, IRC doesn't support colours
<lowkie> install faster seeds
<Epsilonultra> transmission aka bittorent?
<Rotator> yes
<Epsilonultra> ummm
<Epsilonultra> your text is red
<hangingclowns1> anyone know how to fix a blank screen after update to natty?
<zykotick9> Epsilonultra, that's YOUR client that does that
<Epsilonultra> cool
<Epsilonultra> xchat
<hangingclowns1> no one has any idea?
<lowkie> sorry…I only run text systems
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zykotick9> hangingclowns1, ^ is for you
<Rotator>  The speed of the transmission bt is too slow, how can I to improve it? who can help me? Thank you!
<dr_willis> try another bt client
<hangingclowns1> okay
<Rotator> I have tried
<Rotator> it cannot work
<Modris> newbie question - what I need to read to know something about start/stop services automatic by startup? I want stop smbd from start from boot.
<dr_willis> more details would be helpfull
<hangingclowns1> ubottu: and zykotick9: is there a way to change the settings with ssh?
<dr_willis> Modris:  edit/rename the /etc/init/smb.conf file i belive
<vex_> my ssh server continues to say that it cannot load my rsa public key due to bad permissions and i have chmoded it to 644 so i dont see why there would be a problem how could i get around this?
<hangingclowns1> i can login with ssh to that machine and do whatever i want, but jsut can't see anyting on there
<dr_willis> hangingclowns1:  edit the grub config file. run update-grub, reboot
<hangingclowns1> is that the grub.cfg?
<Modris> dr_willis: ok, i can uncomment smbd.conf. but how simple stop this and after some time simple start without editing smb.cnfg
<dr_willis> or edit the line from the grub menu as a test
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hangingclowns1> i can't even get into the grub menu, actually
<dr_willis> you do not edit grub.cfg by hand
<zykotick9> hangingclowns1, see the section "How to permanently set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)"
<badbandit> hello, I have upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10 and am having major problems with my graphics and experience, how can I downgrade back to 10.10 w/o full reinstall?
<dr_willis> set menu to always show. i hate when it hides
<zykotick9> hangingclowns1, holding shift down as you boot should give you grub menu
<dr_willis> badbandit:  nope
<hangingclowns1> yes, but here's the problem...
<dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<hangingclowns1> i can't even get IN to the machine
<badbandit> ok but upgrading which completely FCKS your system is acceptable?
<hangingclowns1> so i'd just hold down shift after it boots?
<dr_willis> hangingclowns1:  basically..
<zykotick9> hangingclowns1, after BIOS, before OS
<hangingclowns1> that will FOR SURE get me in there?
<hangingclowns1> okay
<hangingclowns1> i'll try taht
<dr_willis> hangingclowns1:  or edit the grub cofig via ssh so grub never hides
<badbandit> I love ubuntu but honestly what-the-F
<badbandit> first off the native "display" config in settings does not detect my 2nd monitor
<badbandit> so I resort to nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> i alwsys do clean installs..
<zykotick9> badbandit, upgrading is not ubuntu's strong point
<badbandit> that detects my 2nd monitor, however when I turn it on (its on now) after a few minutes or by certain actions
<hangingclowns1> i'd do clean installs, but had some stuff on there and its'  just a big mess
<badbandit> the 2nd monitor freezes up
<badbandit> and both are set as primary I can tell (full icons in both screens)
<badbandit> but I only set one
<badbandit> twinview
<badbandit> and this left-navigation bar, why the hell cant i turn that off
<zykotick9> badbandit, customization is not ubuntu's strong point (anymore)
<lowkie> lol
<badbandit> they are fools
<badbandit> then
<badbandit> it wasnt broken
<badbandit> the UI
<badbandit> was gerat
<FloodBot1> badbandit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badbandit> great
<dr_willis> rants somewhere else please
<badbandit> penis
<happygolucky> hangingclowns1: just glanced up at this issue you're having but i for one would recommend keeping a backup of initrd and vmlinuz for your boot loader to load.. sometimes those apt-get upgrades will upgrade the kernel and break the installation
<dr_willis> gnome2 is dead  get over it.
<StepNjump> reisio I install dragon naturally speaking under wine. It installed completely but then I don't see it in the installed programs
<hangingclowns1> happygolucky: yeah, well it's too late for that, now lol
<StepNjump> wine to you reisio
<happygolucky> hangingclowns1: granted
<hangingclowns1> so I guess I"ll have to edit the file by hand
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  theres a wine submenu item. or look in the wine dir.
<hangingclowns1> will try to go through grub, first, to set that option
<Daghdha> Hi
<Daghdha> My NIC is suddenly listed as 'device not managed'
<StepNjump> ok dr_willis brb
<justice__> gnome2 is dead. Unity is a gamble to see if a replacement can be ironed out before 12.04. That still leaves xfce, lxde, kde (though kubuntu 11.10 got panned, apparently), and there's some others out there if you want.
<zykotick9> Daghdha, you have eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces then
<Daghdha> Possibly (checkign)
<dr_willis> badbandit:  no need to msg.
<Daghdha> I have WTH1 and ETH2 in there
<badbandit> what the hell was so bad with gnome, at least UI layout perspective?
<Daghdha> (ETH0 doesn't exist in my machine
<badbandit> dr_willis: I love you
<Daghdha> wth=eth
<dr_willis> badbandit:  the gnome devs killed gnome2
<vex_> how can i fix my ssh server giving me the error of could not load host key
<Daghdha> eth2 works fine though
<badbandit> is there anyone who has experienced problems with 2 monitors with nvidia cards?
<zykotick9> Daghdha, if ETH# is in /etc/network/interfaces then NetworkManager can't manage it, and you get the "not managed" message
<VerdeNube> hi, i have a network problem in my ubuntu, i can browse the internet using a browser but i cannot install apps in terminal. i always get this: 504  Connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 failed: Connection refused
<VerdeNube> please help, tnx!
<Daghdha> zykes-: But eth2 is in there too, and i can manage that.
<dr_willis> VerdeNube:  you got some bad entries in your sources sounds like
<zykotick9> Daghdha, ? that doesn't make sense
<StepNjump> dr_willis I found the dir however I click the exe and nothing happens
<VerdeNube> dr_willis: ok, let me check my sources.list
<StepNjump> Should I reboot?
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  use the cli to laumch it so you can see errors
<Daghdha> i have two nics: eth1 and eth2, they are both in the file you mention. As auto eth1 and auto eth2
<dr_willis> VerdeNube:  or in /etc/sources.list.d/
<StepNjump> what do you mean dr_willis cli? client??
<zykotick9> Daghdha, then I don't see why N-M is managing one and not the other.  Good luck.
<dr_willis> StepNjump:  the terminal..  wine /path/to/the/foo.exe
<Daghdha> What would happen if i clear that file?
<zykotick9> Daghdha, make a backup first!  N-M should take over.
<happygolucky> StepNjump: command line interface, cli
<Daghdha> ok
<Daghdha> I had load balancing on it in the past, not using that anyway
 * Daghdha goes for it
<StepNjump> oic dr_willis brb
<VerdeNube> dr_willis: i checked my sources.list and it seems ok...
<Daghdha> How long till it will take over zykotick9?
<zykotick9> VerdeNube, PPAs aren't in sources.list
<zykotick9> Daghdha, you need to restart (or restart networking)
<StepNjump> k tnx happygolucky had never heard that before!
<StepNjump> Well this is weird dr_willis.. I cannot cd to /home/pete/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Nuance/NaturallySpeaking9/Program
<VerdeNube> zykotick9: how do i add ppa there, before it was working fine
<teddie> what's the error?
<StepNjump> It will cd all the way to one level down from Program but can't cd to Program dir
<zykotick9> VerdeNube, PPAs get added to /etc/sources.list.d/
<StepNjump> dr_willis: bash: cd: Program: No such file or directory
<zykotick9> VerdeNube, to add PPAs there is the add-ppa (or ppa-add) command of some sort (was introduced with 10.04 but i forget the proper name)
<happygolucky> StepNjump: that word has a space? use a back slash
<happygolucky> Program \Files
<VerdeNube> dr_willis: this is what i get whenever i run apt-get upgrade: http://pastebin.com/7mshPMsF
<Guest40055> anyone else having problems with skype, my audio is all staticy and the camera isn't working but the camera works on ubuntu cause when i installed it it poped up wanting me to take a picture of myself
<zykotick9> StepNjump, "to deal with spaces"\ either\ use\ double\ quotes\ or\ escape\ the\ spaces (your choice)
<StepNjump> happygolucky happygolucky even if ls Program dir is not there!
<StepNjump> tnx zykotick9
<VerdeNube> zykotick9: this is what i get whenever i run apt-get upgrade: http://pastebin.com/7mshPMsF
<happygolucky> I had the slash in the spot
<StepNjump> no space happygolucky
<happygolucky> *wrong
<dkog> What's the proper way to manage which programs run at server startup?
<zykotick9> VerdeNube, your issue is with http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu -- there is some ppa-purge program out there to remove them (remember PPAs are unsupported 3rd party programs, no quality control)
<Sanus> Okay, so, lxde isn't what I'm looking for either.  Is there no way to just get the latest Gnome 2.x?
<Guest40055> Sanus, what about MATE?
<dkog> As in which scripts from init.d get run at which runlevels?
<iceroot> !boot | dkog
<ubottu> dkog: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iceroot> !runlevel | dkog
<ubottu> dkog: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<lowkie> dkog, chkconfig
<iceroot> Sanus: native gnome2 can only be used with 11.04 and lower. its no longer in development and out of support from the gnome-project
<Sanus> Go figure
<dkog> lowkie: I don't have chkconfig on my system I don't think
<Sanus> iceroot: How much can you customize gnome 3.2?
<Guest40055> Sanus, not very much LOL
<iceroot> Sanus: i dont know, i have switched to lxde
<lowkie> dkog, might be older versions
<iceroot> Sanus: but there is a gnome2 mode
<iceroot> !nounity | Sanus
<ubottu> Sanus: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<iceroot> Sanus: gnome-panel is maybe what you are looking for
<Guest40055> Sanus, but i tried Gnome3 it sucked, Mint12's version is ok but very redundant, unity is good and can be tweaked with programs like myunity, etc
<dkog> iceroot: that info is more kernel-oriented (I think)... I'm looking at what chkconfig typically does I think - adding/removing init scripts from runlevels....
<happygolucky> dkog: installing and using sysv-rc-conf is a easy approach to handling what goes into use for every runlevel
<dkog> There is nothing there by default?
<Sanus> Will myunity allow me to remove the shitty launcher, keep the File bar in windows, and have two taskbars?
<dr_willis> im not sure how up to date these sysv tools are when it comes to using upstart
<dr_willis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<reisio> StepNjump: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/path/to/exe
<happygolucky> dkog: update-rc.d is what comes with it but then you're talking about looking into a barrage of folders for all i think 7 run levels and cherry picking, sysv-rc-conf will expidite things for you
<reisio> StepNjump: you can add it to your menu later if it works
<Sanus> dr_willis: Thank you for not answering my question.
<dkog> OK so I should be using Upstart instead?
<Sanus> So, language aside, any way that I could do those things?
<dr_willis> Sanus:   look up how to disable 'global menu' for the menu items
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site has a large list or tweaks
<dr_willis> of tweaks
<dkog> I'm not getting this... Here's a concrete example.  I just installed 'redis-server' package.  It created an entry i n /etc/init.d/redis-server.  How would I enable/disable this on startup?
<clear> good news, i have wireless working
<clear> bad news, its slow as crap
<dkog> Hi-WiFive
<dr_willis> dkog:  rename foo.conf to foo.dontrun  is one way
<zykotick9> dkog, also check if it has an entry in /etc/init/
<zykotick9> dr_willis, is that safe in init.d?
<dkog> It does not have an entry in /etc/init
<zykotick9> dkog, that means it's not using upstart but the old school sysv
<dkog> :( chkconfig was so easy, why is everything more complicated now?  Feels like steps backwards unless I'm missing something.
<dr_willis> i never mess with the old sysv stuff any more. ;) i just do things the upstart way
<VerdeNube> gee, i still can't run apt-get update/upgrade
<TXR> verdenube are you running it as root?
<dr_willis> dkog:  upstart has been in use for the last 3 releases i think.  its amazing so few people have noticed the change
<VerdeNube> TXR: no
<StepNjump> reisio or zykotick9 http://paste.ubuntu.com/745616/ I've never seen anything that weird before!
<syslq> a
<TXR> verdenube, use "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade
<zykotick9> dkog, can you not use chkconfig?
<dkog> So should I just install 'chkconfig' and use that?  This package ('redis-server') seems to use the "old" way
<VerdeNube> TXR: yup i know, but it wont work. heres what i get: http://pastebin.com/7mshPMsF
<reisio> StepNjump: after you type the 'P' in 'Program', hit TAB
<dkog> Why 'chkconfig' vs. 'sysv-rc-conf' ?
<zykotick9> StepNjump, check your path again - i don't think it's c: but just c
<reisio> that, too
<reisio> StepNjump: basically: don't make up paths... use the real paths that exist
<VerdeNube> TXR: ping, curl, traceroute, they all wont work, but i can browse using a browser though
<zykotick9> VerdeNube, proxy?
<StepNjump> I found the path in Nautilus then CTRL L then I just copied it and pasted in with CTRL V in CLI
<TXR> VerdeNube maybe you need to change your ubuntu ppa locations, you may be able to get better results
<StepNjump> dont get it
<TXR> VerdeNube http://askubuntu.com/questions/38123/apt-get-update-failed-to-fetch
<Pauluntu1> is there an easy way to put icons on desktop I have a program thats not installed it just runs by executing the file but i need to make a desktop link to it
<StepNjump> Oh I get it!!!!
<VerdeNube> zykotick9: ok, i will try stop tor and polipo
<StepNjump> Program Files... "Program Files" never mind!!!! oh gosh
<TXR> pauluntul, what program are you trying to use?
<dkog> I resent the multitude ways of managing startup items.
<walkfish8> copy to desktop from /usr/share/applications
<dkog> As protest, I will 'apt-get install chkconfig' and do it the basic way.
<dr_willis> Pauluntu1:  proper way would be to make a .desktop file for it. or a script, or a soft link
<zykotick9> dkog, ubuntu removed service management a while ago - it still exists in other distros
<Pauluntu1> TXR, world of warcraft i copied the folder over from my other machine it runs if i double click the exe file but i want a link on my desktop so i dont have to open the folders to get to it.  I figure ubuntu would have a program or an easier way to make links without having to do alot of text editing
<dkog> Everybody on here is asking about games & desktops, the service management is gone... Am I using the wrong distro for a server?
<benjmn> load -rs C:\Program Files (x86)\mIRC\gts\gtsdll.ini
<reisio> dkog: yes
<TXR> Pauluntu1 maybe you can do a link with wine, you are using wine yes?
<Pauluntu1> TXR, yes
<dkog> Why?
<StepNjump> reisio or zykotick9 Ok here is the error reisio was looking for: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745620/ sorry about that... "Program Files" grrrr!!!
<reisio> dkog: Ubuntu was not configurated with servers in mind
<TXR> Pauluntu1 hmm, I'm not sure, I'm not very familiar with wine.
<reisio> dkog: that said, your lack of knowledge about init scripts would be a problem with any distro
<zykotick9> StepNjump, that's a wine specific issue - sorry i don't help with wine stuff (doesn't interest me / i don't use it).  Good luck.
<dkog> I've used chkconfig extensively in RHEL/CentOS without problems.
<dkog> I forget the name of it though :)
<StepNjump> k np zykotick9 tnx !
<zykotick9> StepNjump, there is also the wine channel #winehq
<dkog> So what kind of problems will I run into using Ubuntu as server?  Rackspace Cloud has 11.04 cloud servers.
<reisio> dkog: 'service' is probably what you wanted
<dkog> reisio: That doesn't change startup status, just starts/stops
<StepNjump> good idea I'll check em out
<reisio> dkog: update-rc.d, then
<dr_willis> does update-rc.d manage upstart service3s now?
<parham> Hello there everyone. I have something with groups and file permissions I don't understand. I know that chgrp allows me to assign a group as the group of the file. However, what if I want to give access to two groups?Do I need to put the two groups in a group?
 * reisio shrugs
<MestreLion> Guys... how "safe" and "clean" it is to install latest AMD/ATI Catalyst 11.11 driver in MAverick? The one that ships with it is quite old..
<zykotick9> dr_willis, i wouldn't think so - but this isn't an upstart service (in this case)
<MestreLion> man, this question from parham was awesome
<reisio> MestreLion: it's only a problem if you do an update, it breaks, and you forgot you did it and run around like a chicken with its head cut off
<MestreLion> update as in distro-upgrade? or will it break with regular kernel updates too ?
<dr_willis> MestreLion:  you would need to rerun the installer after a kernel update
<MestreLion> humm...
<dr_willis> there may be updated ppa's for newer drivers
<MestreLion> why this isnt necessary with the default FXGLR driver?
<clear> i am hating ubuntu right now
<reisio> MestreLion: because the package manager is aware of it
<dr_willis> MestreLion:  its done automatically
<reisio> there are probably some 3rd party scripts for making it easier to rebuild the driver after a kernel update
<clear> reisio: i have wireless working now, but its extremely slow
<republic> wow, it is the most active channel I know :D
<MestreLion> the installer from Catalyst generates 3 .deb's what i must install myself.. being a deb, doesnt the package manages gets aware of it too?
<reisio> for example with Gentoo you'd run your kernel build command && module-rebuild rebuild; but with Gentoo kernel updates are always done manually, so it's slightly different
<dr_willis> MestreLion:  it wouldent automatically rebuild them for your current kernel
<reisio> MestreLion: deb is a format, the package manager is aware of what's in the repos
<reisio> you could create your own repo, of course :D
<dr_willis> you would have to rebuild, and reinstall the updated debs
<reisio> but that might take more effort than remembering to reinstall the driver every now and then
<MestreLion> reisio: Gentoo is *very* different from ubuntu.. everything is build from source..
<MestreLion> dr_willis: humm, thanks... but.. is that done automatically with the default driver for every kernel update? i dont remember any terminal message about flgrx when i do a kernel update (and they are quite frequent in maverick)
<dr_willis> MestreLion:  yes bascially it is.
<dr_willis> !info dkms
<zykotick9> dr_willis, would dkms possibly work for MestreLion ?
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0.2-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 70 kB, installed size 456 kB
<zykotick9> lol
<MestreLion> hummm
<runvnc> What could cause 'sudo apt-get install xxx' to say unable to locate package or has no installation candidate for all packages?
<runvnc> like vnstat and couchdb
<runvnc> or anything I try to install now.. Is it possible that got hosed when I added scripts to /etc/init.d?
<dr_willis> if you install the drivers from  the compsy web site.. you will eed to reinstall after each new kernel update. but i have no idea how common updates are in the older releases
<MestreLion> so the default driver is somehow configured to "talk" with dkms zykotick9 and dr_willis ?
<dr_willis> bbl
<MestreLion> bbl ?
<aaronh5> when i click the unity panel icon for an open program, it doesnt minimize it. why?
<zykotick9> MestreLion, with ATI i have no idea... but dkms is used with drivers to automatically update, when the kernel is updated.
<MestreLion> as for kernel updates... in maverick is around once a month... a bit more when a new ubuntu version comes out
<happygolucky> MestreLion: there's emerge for a lot of things
<runvnc> I got almost everything I want installed on this server, and now somehow apt-get won't work at all
<MestreLion> wow zykotick9 and dr_willis , thanks! yes, dkms indeed has a lot of stuff regarding fglrx and vboxhost :D
<reisio> runvnc: good times
<reisio> runvnc: is that a play on dmc? :D
<MestreLion> "dkms status" shows several flgrx lines... so my current catalyst is already "linked" (not sure what would the proper term be) to dkms.
<runvnc> yeah.. its not good times this is the second time in two days I basically have to start over building the server
<runvnc> although I am not starting over I am going to figure out wtf happened to my apt
<dkog> runvnc: any regrets?
<hangingclowns1> shift key does not let me into the grub menu
<zykotick9> hangingclowns1, are you using grub2?
<MestreLion> ok, so the question now is... does the .DEB packages generated by the new Catalyst installer be already "linked' to dkms ?
<zykotick9> hangingclowns1, i think it was ESC maybe for grub1 (aka legacy)
<e66> hello, How can I give a user permission to open my windows drives by clicking their icon in places menu?
<MestreLion> if not, how can i set it to behave just like the current driver?
<savid> Does anyone know if there's a PPA for RabbitMQ 2.4 on Natty?
<e66> hello, How can I give a user permission to open my windows drives by clicking their icon in places menu?  I can open it with my account. But when anyother user try to open it from their account. they can not. It asks for my password
<runvnc> I used this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<runvnc> I had jacked up my sources.list apparently somehow
<garden92> this is weird some how i lost my snapshot app and i cant even find it in software center. what happened?
<hangingclowns1> anyone know how to solve this, got the monitor to boot up with editing the grub menu, but it's showing a black screen with some text
<odb|fidel> read that "some text" ;)
<runvnc> That's probably normal unless the text is like "You're going to die."
<zykotick9> gardar, do you mean gnome-screenshot?  or something else?
<julia> we nhfjojsusss
<julia> ohkeie
<julia> loele
<garden92> it was an app already installed in ubuntu pretty sure it was called snapshot but no sure.
<zykotick9> garden92, try running "gnome-screenshot"
<garden92> nevermind im dumb. it was screenshot found it
<odb|fidel> this time rememeber the name in case you continue to use the app ;)
<lxyu> hello, I try to use this command in lftp "open ftp://user/name:password@example.com", which 'user/name' is my ftp account name and can't be changed. this give out an error "Name or service not known", how to resolve it
<zykotick9> lxyu, is there really a "/" in your username?
<lxyu> zykotick9: yes
<iceroot> lxyu: why doing that?
<lxyu> in lftp, I use "user user/name" and input password, I can success.
<iceroot> lxyu: that should break everything
<lxyu> iceroot: the service provider do it..
<iceroot> lxyu: beat him
<lxyu> and I can't change it
<tMH> burn him
<tMH> n' dance on his remains
<tMH> for such login name;)
<iceroot> lxyu: maybe try this "user\/name"
<iceroot> lxyu: but dont forget to beat him
<lxyu> :)
<lxyu> I'll try it first
<lxyu> iceroot: it's not working..
<iceroot> lxyu: i didnt even know / is allowed in usernames
<nocturnal_> how can i open more than one program in x?
<iceroot> nocturnal_: ?
<lxyu> iceroot: the same. I don't know it before.
<iceroot> lxyu: just tell him he should give you a real username
<nocturnal_> iceroot: i run x and in the little terminal i can only run 1 program at a time
<tMH> mb lxuy speaking about domain log in
<tMH> like domain\username?
<iceroot> tMH: maybe
<zykotick9> nocturnal_, "foo &" then you should get the terminal back
<shiplu`kubuntuD`> hello, How can I give a user permission to open my windows drives by clicking their icon in places menu?  I can open it with my account. But when anyother user try to open it from their account. they can not. It asks for my password
<lxyu> tMH: what is domain log in?
<tMH> I personally have never seen logins with /\ chars.
<iceroot> lxyu: try user\name
<iceroot> lxyu: \ not /
<tMH> lxyu - like windows domain log in. domain\username, thats it
<iceroot> lxyu: and also try only the thing after \
<A|i3N> quick question. Got the LAMP setup all going on my laptop (test server)... I installed wordpress and everything just fine locally. My only problem is, it's still giving me the "It Works!" page when I go to localhost or 127.0.0.1 ... i already deleted the index.html file... what else do I need to change to get it to work properly and pick up index.php? Ubuntu 11.04 latest version of all LAMP components.
<nocturnal_> zykotick9: thank youuu
<lxyu> iceroot: open ftp://user\name:password@example.com not working
<iceroot> lxyu: open ftp://name:password@example.com not working
<iceroot> lxyu: open ftp://name:password@example.com
<iceroot> lxyu: only everything after \
<reisio> A|i3N: where is wordpress?
<cablop> how can i enable https on ubuntu 11.10?
<tMH> lxyu - can you ask that admin _RIGHT NOW_ why the heck he/she gave you such strange login name?
<iceroot> lxyu: if that is not working, beatm him
<reisio> A|i3N: or rather, where is WordPress' index.php in relation to the index.html you deleted
<JesusCheezNitz> yo
<cablop> how can i enable https on an apache running on ubuntu 11.10?
<JesusCheezNitz> im trying to watch a dvd on my macbook with linux
<JesusCheezNitz> but NO dvds will play
<iceroot> !dvd | JesusCheezNitz
<ubottu> JesusCheezNitz: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<A|i3N> reisio - they were both in var/www
<JesusCheezNitz> in tried resetting the region or w.e in task manager.. still didnt work
<reisio> A|i3N: that's a pretty broad locale
<lxyu> iceroot: not working. in lftp, this command "user user/name" and manually input password works.
<iceroot> lxyu: ok
<A|i3N> reisio: The root of the web server. :)
<lxyu> which means the 'user/name' is the username..
<reisio> A|i3N: unless you set up virtual hosts, you need wordpress' index.php to be where that index.html was
<iceroot> lxyu: but beat him or better, change the provider
<A|i3N> yes, it was
<harsh343> how to display multiple folder in ubuntu 11.10
<harsh343> ??
<iceroot> lxyu: a provider which is giving such names is a very bad provider
<reisio> A|i3N: what was what?
<frogonwheels> is there anybody here who is on oneric amd64, and uses aptitude - I'm getting doubled up packages - I'm guessing it's 64bit and 32bit (seems both are downloaded into /var/lib/apt/lists/ )
<lxyu> iceroot: I'll try contact the provider then..
<A|i3N> reisio: It was in the same spot. I deleted the index.html, but it still shows up.
<harsh343> yes i got it
<iceroot> A|i3N: press "ctrl + f5" in your browser
<zykotick9> frogonwheels, it's called multiarch - it's new in Debian as well (still only in "testing")
<A|i3N> iceroot: I even do localhost/index.php and it simply will not show the wordpress site. Nope same thing. It did this on another computer too. I'm not configuring something right that I'm supposed to be configuring after the lamp install apparently.
<A|i3N> er sorry reisio lol
<frogonwheels> zykotick9: ok. so aptitude needs some serious work then.  fairy nuff.
<iceroot> A|i3N: look at /var/log/apache2/access.log  where apache is searching for that file
<A|i3N> er wait yea. I'm getting my nics confused LOL
<A|i3N> ok
<frogonwheels> zykotick9: I mean it makes a bunch of sense .. and it's rather cool and all that. but it breaks aptitude :(  Thanks for the confirmation.
<JesusCheezNitz> stupid regionset didnt go through for some reason lol
<JesusCheezNitz> thanks  though!.. goodnite everyone.. happy thanksgiving
<zykotick9> frogonwheels, thus far - from what i've seen here, it doesn't live up to my hope.  Perhaps someday it will.
<A|i3N> iceroot: "127.0.0.1 - - [20/Nov/2011:10:35:01 -0700] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 152 "-" "Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) (internal dummy connection)""
<iceroot> A|i3N: that is not the correct line
<reisio> A|i3N: how can you have confirmed wordpress was installed and not know where it is
<cablop> how can i enable ssl on apache2 on ubuntu?
<iceroot> A|i3N: also today is not the 20.november.2011
<frogonwheels> zykotick9: what package manager do you use at the moment?
<frogonwheels> muon?
<frogonwheels> zykotick9: apt-get ?
<A|i3N> oh wow just noticed that.
<zykotick9> frogonwheels, won't help you (different distro), but i'm a big aptitude person now
<A|i3N> my bad. bottom of log. Sorry, sleepy.
<frogonwheels> zykotick9: I've been using aptitude since. um. well. a long time.
<zykotick9> frogonwheels, when i used ubuntu - i was all about apt-get, now i've seen the light ;)
<frogonwheels> zykotick9: at least 10 years
<Kriss_> Hi people. Anyone knows how itunes is supposed to look like and work ?? Ive installed wine in the 11.10 - gnome session and with itunes. It seems like its actually working. Sure the close and minimize buttons are missing and it seems like the functions to burn discs are also not working. But can anyone confirm if everything else is working ??
<A|i3N> iceroot: 127.0.0.1 - - [22/Nov/2011:00:25:44 -0700] "GET /index.php HTTP/1.1" 301 393 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:7.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/7.0.1"
<A|i3N> 127.0.0.1 - - [22/Nov/2011:00:25:46 -0700] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 503 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:7.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/7.0.1"
<cablop> no way to enable ssl on apache on ubuntu
<cablop> ?
<iceroot> A|i3N: use localhost/index-foo.php  and see the apache-error log where apache is searching
<zykotick9> Kriss_, finding a gnu/linux native player will probably work out better in the long run.
<frogonwheels> zykotick9: I like using whatever is quickest.  Sometimes that's a good cli, sometimes it's a UI.  aptitude and it's dependency figuring out won me over pretty quickly.
<zykotick9> frogonwheels, same here
<zykotick9> frogonwheels, the first time i answered "n" got a different option - that i wanted, I was sold for life ;)
<iceroot> cablop: its enabled by default
<Kriss_> Zykotick9 Absolutely. I despise apple anyway. especially their OS.. but thats a whole other story. However only itunes has the itune store and capability to sync iphones and that for those who uses that. I just wondered if that stuff works in 11.10 with latest itunes version for windows ?
<Kriss_> since i cant test that myself
<iceroot> Kriss_: its not working with wine
<iceroot> !ipod | Kriss_
<ubottu> Kriss_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zykotick9> Kriss_, i doubt your ipod/iphone will work
<A|i3N> iceroot: [Tue Nov 22 00:32:49 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] script '/var/www/index-foo.php' not found or unable to stat
<iceroot> Kriss_: dont use apple-stuff is the best fix
<zykotick9> Kriss_, with iTunes i mean
<cablop> iceroot: nope, i had to run sudo a2enmod ssl, hard to find that thing, but in the other hand you are halfright it is installed by default
<iceroot> A|i3N: and what is in /var/www/index.php?
<iceroot> A|i3N: also remeber, the apache site says "its working" is not a php file its html
<Kriss_> iceroot i couldnt agree more.. however im the companys computer guy here and many teachers and leaders seems to love their iphones (sigh) so... if its got electronics.. the computer guy can fix it..
<iceroot> A|i3N: so there should be /var/www/index.html which contains it works
<iceroot> Kriss_: i never cared about apple-users, thats the best i can do
<Kriss_> just wondered how much works with itunes in wine. The program starts up just fine. I dont know if downloading music and that would work
<iceroot> Kriss_: syncing does not work
<iceroot> !appdb | Kriss_
<ubottu> Kriss_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Kriss_> iceroot. well its my job.. not to care though.. but to fix things.. sadly
<Sanus> Hey, how can I install kubuntu-desktop and keep ubuntu's login screen and grub background?
<ewp> wass up!
<iceroot> Kriss_: as i said, the best fix is not supporting apple-products
<Kriss_> iceroot yeah i looked at that but it only shows itunes in 10.10 and supprising enough in 11.10 it seems to install and run quite well
<iceroot> Sanus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  at installation you are asked if you want kdm or gdm/lightdm (use gdm/lightdm)
<A|i3N> Iceroot: ok I think my computer is possessed. I Just looked again - I deleted the index.html file out of there earlier (yes, using sudo rm) and it seems it somehow came back lol, should have double checked before I asked I guess lol thank you though it is working now
<Kriss_> but sadly i dont have any choice.. i gotta support whatever the managment buys..
<brianpWins> How do you set global or system wide env variables?
<Sanus> @ iceroot Thank you
<iceroot> A|i3N: great
<iceroot> Kriss_: that is always the problem :(
<iceroot> Kriss_: but what i heards only gtkpod can sync
<Kriss_> iceroot oh yeah. Well at least i made a really sweet costum 11.10 that looks very much like the old gnome BUT also has full support for domain use.
<Kriss_> iceroot. nice.. ill look into that.
<ewp> you know how ctrl+alt+(arrow up/down/left/right) switch workspaces? i was wondering what if you could set a workspace to login a diff user. i wanna have it so 1,2,3 are my regular user with 4th being root
<zykotick9> brianpWins, have a look at /etc/profile and accompanying /etc/profile.d/
<iceroot> ewp: dont use the gui as root
<brianpWins> zykotick9: thanks!
<iceroot> ewp: and that will only work with separate x-servers running on two screens but dont use the gui as root!
<zykotick9> ewp, you can't even have other regular users tied to workspaces like that
<ewp> dang it was a neat idea
<iceroot> ewp: sorry but that is a stupid idea
<iceroot> ewp: never ever in your whole life run the gui as root
<sasori> what could possibly be wrong?...when i did sudo apt-get update..i was asked for the pword..so i gave it and was able to update via terminal..but when i went to administration->update manager ..i saw some updates again, when i tried to install, it asks root pword...so i typed the same pword from sudo thing...but this time it got rejected..why?!
<sattu94> iceroot: gksudo is acceptable though right ?
<Kriss_> yeah. i somtimes have to have a nautilius as root so i start one up from terminal. but in general dont use root unless i have to
<iceroot> sattu94: that is different to run gdm as root
<brianpWins> I recently did a n instal of 10.4. how can I check to see if it was 32 or 64 bit?
<iceroot> sattu94: yes that is ok
<zykotick9> brianpWins, "uname -m"
<sattu94> iceroot: Hmm.
<brianpWins> i686
<iceroot> brianpWins: 32bit
<brianpWins> yeahhhh… hmmm
<brianpWins> i shouldn't be to concerned. mongo on 32 bit has a 2gb limit
<brianpWins> but I'll never come near that lol
<brianpWins> no ones going to use the site that much
<aum__> hello everyone, i want to know which architecture (eg, x86, ia64 etc) should i use for kernel module programming. i have used x86 it compiled fine but during modprob the module it says "invalid kernel module". please suggest me what should i do.
<iceroot> brianpWins: 640 kB ought to be enough for anybody (bill gates)
<iceroot> brianpWins: :)
<brianpWins> heh
<republic> iceroot, I just have 10 KB :D
 * pnorman uses some hardware with 40 bytes of memory
<stephni> hello i need help not ubuntu related please who can i pm?
<pangolin> what do you need help with?
<aum__> i am using intel pentium dual core processor and its i386 arch. but i didn't find i386 in the header path to include say <asm/uaccess.h>...
<dr_willis> ask in #ubuntu-offtopic i suggest
<dr_willis> !find uaccess.h
<ubottu> File uaccess.h found in linux-headers-3.0.0-12, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-server, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-virtual, open-vm-dkms
<aum__> i know but which arch to use  to include uaccess.h
<Sterist> anyone know of a good ~free~ filesystem recovery tool? gparted failed
<hangingclowns1> got it finally
<hangingclowns1> just needed to install ati drivers
<zykotick9> Sterist, checkout testdisk/photorec
<spartan07> anyone know if banshee reads the itunes xml to rebuild an itunes library? Its that last thing tying me to a windows box :(
<Stava> I'm using ubuntu oneric, I have two displays with separate views. How do I change primary/default display?
<Sterist> zykotick9 does it have a gui
<hiexpo> hi all hey i just bought a new laptop today and it has the radeon hd 6320 video card is there a driver for this card
<zykotick9> Sterist, not that i know of
<Stava> I have two different GFX cards in my laptop, one intel and one nvidia. How can I ever figure out how to configure this so that the nvidia driver is enabled for the nvidia card? (http://pastebin.com/MtJTcMsy)
<Stava> Right now I cant access nvidia settings because nvidia is not configured for anything in xorg.conf, and if I do configure x with nvidia-xconfig i'll be unable to boot (stuck at "checking battery state"
<JLuc> Hello
<TehDGM> Stava: can't you just disable the intel one in the bios?
<Stava> TehDGM: I dont know, but I've so far assumed that intel is for the laptops display, and nvidia for external monitors?
<JLuc> My Ubuntu speaks french but i would like to launch rapidsvn in english. So in the terminal I type "export -LANG=C" ok, then "rapidsvn &" but rapidsvn is still french and i got error messages (translated frome french) :  "Gtk-warning : theme engine not found in module_path : pixmap". How to solve this ?
<hiexpo> how do i install the amd driver
<pangolin> hiexpo: does jockey-gtk offer to install it?
<hiexpo> pangolin, no
<pangolin> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hiexpo> pangolin, i went into hardware drivers and it found nothing
<hiexpo> pangolin, yes radeon
<ryankask> hi all. X crashed and now I am constantly getting prompts to enter the password for my SSH key when I SSH into a box. What process controls the keyring where I enter my password once and it remembers each time?
<bouma> can someone help me fix sources.list, im using 11.10, i get duplicate error in synaptic
<dr_willis> a duplicate line is normally not a fatal error
<dr_willis> bouma:  edit the file - remove the extra line
<dr_willis> or theres an extra file in /etc/sources.list.d/
<pangolin> hiexpo: maybe try http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11460458&postcount=50 but I don't know what else to offer as help
<bouma> dr_willis: i commented the two top lines which were deb cdrom:Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric.... ]/ etc, duplicated except for the end.. will this cause any probs ? only if i ever need a package from the cd? (btw i dont always have internet access) ?
<dr_willis> anything on the cd may be outdated so fast you may never need the cd.
<bouma> dr_willis: is this a known bug? cause i just connected this fresh install to the net (and did the updates).
<dr_willis> if the 2 lines were not identical.. then i doubt if they were the issue.
<bouma> http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/10/18/ubuntu-requires-cd-for-software-installs-and-updates/
<dr_willis> its not a critical error anyway. just a warning of a redundant entry
<bouma> bizzare bug
<bouma> ok
<dr_willis> i never use the cd afert i install
<bouma> i was concerned it wasnt updating properly
<dr_willis> its just a warning  i belive
<hiexpo> pangolin, yes thanks i think thats it
<JLuc> Hello, "export LANG=en_US" gives me rapidsvn in english, fine, but radpisvn displays a warning : "cannot set locale  to . ". Can I do better and avoid this warning ? I tried also "export LANG=en_US.utf8" and "UTF8" and "UTF-8" but they all lead to rapidsvn in french (the main ubuntu locale).
<zykotick9> JLuc, i'd guess you're looking for LANG=C
<JLuc> i've tried LANG=C but it keeps in french since french is my default and i have read C leads to default langage, doesnt it ?
<hiexpo> pangolin, what is the command to determine what wireless card is in this thing
<Halitus87> hi I am having issue geting my drives to spin down with hdparm.conf any one have any ideas why spindown_time seams to be ignored?
<JLuc> sorry. i've tried LANG=C zykotick9  but it keeps in french since french is my default and i have read C leads to default langage, doesnt it ?
<zykotick9> JLuc, i was under the obviously incorrect assumption that C defaulted to english
<zykotick9> JLuc, this is the "localized error" factoid from #debian: Rather than hoping that we recognise what has gone wrong from the error messages in your native language, please provide any error messages in English.  You can do this by setting your locale to an English one (e.g. C) prior to running the command, e.g. LC_ALL=C apt-get -f install
<Sterist> zykotick9 that program is awesome! thank you VERY much :)
<zykotick9> Sterist, glad to help
<JLuc> ok i guess i frist need to uninstall rapidsvn zykotick
<JLuc> 9
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I change the interface language before I login (ie at Unity greeter) ?
<JLuc> i've done so and it is the same : when i launch rapidsvn from the same terminal session it is in english with the "cannot set locale to '.'"' error displayed once, and when i launch from Unity it is in french zykotick9
<JLuc> Well, i can maybe live with that error if it does not creates more problems
<zykotick9> JLuc, i don't have any suggestions.  Good luck.
<JLuc> ok thx.
<JLuc> What is the difference between "export lang=..." and LC_ALL= ?
<zykotick9> JLuc, i believe the "export lang=.." is more common (i've seen it used more anyways) then the LC=ALL... but I have no idea on the "real" difference
<JLuc> i will do a script will both !
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I change the interface language before I login (ie at Unity greeter) ?
<smokeycastle> Hi I am piping the results of find into a text file however when I view it after it is all in one long line, how do i prevent this?
<zykotick9> AnAnt, you might want to look through this bug to see if you find anything useful https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/803858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 803858 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "No language chooser on login screen in LightDM" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<dr_willis> lightdm is light on some features
<smokeycastle> ie find * > text.txt (it then shows up as a long line with no newlines is there a simple way to make it add a newline after each result?)
<JLuc> where should i best store a homemade little .sh script ?
<Sterist> zykotick9 testdisk wants to run as sudo but permissions are denied to delete the files i've recovered so far. should i used gksudo against it's wishes?
<dr_willis> smokeycastle:  that is sayiing find all files in the current dir. the * is expanded by the shell befor find sees it
<dr_willis> smokeycastle:  similer to 'echo *'
<zykotick9> smokeycastle, i'm not seeing your all on one line behaviour?
<dr_willis> JLuc:  in your users /home/username/bin dir
<zykotick9> Sterist, is it a GUI app?  I remember is at CLI.
<smokeycastle> it looks fine in vi, but doesnt show up properly in notepad?
<Sterist> zykotick9 whats CLI?
<zykotick9> command line interface = terminal
<dr_willis> smokeycastle:  notepad in windows?
<Sterist> zykotick9 nevermind lol self explanitory
<smokeycastle> yea
<Sterist> zykotick9 yes CLI
<zykotick9> dr_willis, good catch
<dr_willis> smokeycastle:  you should have said that eralier ;)
<smokeycastle> but the machine that is making the code is my ubuntu fileserver?
<zykotick9> Sterist, sudo for cli, gksudo/gksu for GUI
<dr_willis> smokeycastle:  dos uses a cr & lf to end a line. unix uses just a cr
<smokeycastle> ie i am making a file in linux that shows all the files under a directory, then viewing it in windows and it looks wrong?
<dr_willis> smokeycastle:  use vi in windows. or convert the file.
<smokeycastle> ah thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> smokeycastle:  its all about how windows handles line ending
<smokeycastle> is there a quick way to add that when I originally generate the file?
<dr_willis> smokeycastle:  been an annoyance since dos 1.x  days
<Sterist> zykotick9 it's not letting me remove files that were backed up thru it though, am i going to have to punt w/ sudo deleting?
<dr_willis> dos2unix to convert i think
<zykotick9> dr_willis, i was just trying to find the new name of dos2unix - 2frodos or something?
<smokeycastle> eww, maybe a find/replace?
<dr_willis> 100+ ways to convert the things
<dr_willis> search for cr, replace with cr and lf
<zykotick9> Sterist, sorry, i'm not sure
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  yes somthing weird like that
<dr_willis> fro2dos ?
<Sterist> dr_willis i've seen you around a while, maybe you'd know :) a FS recovery app runs as sudo and is owning all files backed up thru it. do you know of a solution?
<zykotick9> dr_willis, looks like debian still uses dos2unix - so i can't easily check :(
<dr_willis> editing a perl, or bash, or whatever script in notepad and then trying to rn it on linux.. gives even weirder cr/lf issues ;0
<dr_willis> so use vim on windows. ;)
<zykotick9> Sterist, so the files are owned by root:root?  is that the issue?
<dr_willis> the editor fte can show cr/lf's  also i recall
<Sterist> zykotick9 that is correct
<zykotick9> Sterist, then use sudo to delete/move/manipulate them then
<Reikoku> On 11.10, how do I change the font size in unity?
<Sterist> zykotick9 thats what i was saying earlier lol punt. let the app own them and manually clean up after :(
<zykotick9> Sterist, sounds about right ;)
<smokeycastle> would this do the trick? sed -i 's//cr//cr /lf/g' filelist.txt
<Sterist> zykotick9 what a dirty little useful app
<dr_willis> Reikoku:  gnome-tweak tool is one way. its in the repos
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I change the interface language before I login (ie at Unity greeter) ?
<dr_willis> smokeycastle:  theres sed faq sites with the exact commad to use i recall
<dr_willis> smokeycastle:  or you can use 'tr' in bash. or awk..
<dr_willis> !find dos2unix
<ubottu> Found: dos2unix
<dr_willis> !info dos2unix
<ubottu> dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3-1 (oneiric), package size 51 kB, installed size 268 kB
<dr_willis> or use the above......
<h2o> Why is the Unity launcher on the left-side and not below?
<zykotick9> dr_willis, oh they must have renamed it back to origional - that's good
<dr_willis> h2o:  wide monitors are common..
<smokeycastle> thanks for that
<Reikoku> h2o: Because monitors are wide and not tall :P
<h2o> below is more place... I don't understand the answer
<dr_willis> you done need more for the panel. you want to leaqve the most for the apps
<Reikoku> h2o: Imagine having it below on a netbook
<dr_willis> there are some hacks to put it on the bottom
<h2o> okay thanks for answers
<jlelli> hi all, what is the right command line way to set up "nothing" behavior when laptop lid is closed?
<Reikoku> In my terminals, tabs are white, why/how do I change it?
<sakthi> hi guys , anyone can help me getting started with kernel programming .. which are the best resources ..?
<ruudt> sakthi: I almoast got yelled at for asking normal programming questions in #ubuntu-devel But I think it IS for kernel programming
<bowo> im burn iso arch and i try to live season , then why in text mode?
<vibhav> sakthi: www.kernelnewbies.org
<Sterist> zykotick9 whats the delete command again lol
<zykotick9> Sterist, rm ?
<Sterist> zykotick9 so sudo rm xyz
<zykotick9> Sterist, yup
<Reikoku> Can I add more virtual desktops? 4 isnt doing it
<zykotick9> Reikoku, CCSM / General Options / Desktop Size tab
<Sterist> zykotick9 doesnt want to delete directories (-_-)
<xiaozhang> 216
<zykotick9> Sterist, "sudo rm -r directory" careful with this!
<Sterist> zykotick9 why do you say careful?
<Reikoku> zykotick9: CCSM?
<zykotick9> Sterist, if you type the wrong path it very bad - as it deletes all files/directories under the given point
<zykotick9> Reikoku, compizconfig-setting-manager
<Sterist> zykotick9 oh good to know. wont be a problem though
<hiexpo> ? ubuntu is not recognizing my wireless card what command can i use to determine what wireless card it has
<zykotick9> hiexpo, "lspci | grep Network" might show you
<vibhav> hiexpo: or lspci | grep wireless
<zykotick9> vibhav, you'd probably need "lspci | grep -i wireless".  hiexpo
<vibhav> zykotick9: Exactly
<hiexpo> gotcha
<hiexpo> not getting anything out of thosmmandse co
<hiexpo> oops
<hiexpo> not getting any results from those commands
<Narcisist> do you have the ability to use an ethernet cable to connect you to the next? Only momentarily?
<deej1976> hiexpo: lspci | pastebin
<Narcisist> if so.... sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Narcisist> then, sudo airmon-ng
<hiexpo> thats how i am connected now
<Narcisist> the airmon-ng utility does a sweet job of telling you exactly what's under the hood... in my opinion
<harsh343> today i install php-doc from ubuntu software installation, i am using ubuntu 11.10 now how can i open these files ?
<deej1976> harsh343: firefox /usr/share/doc/php-doc/html/index.html
<hiexpo> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/HZHgpjR4
<deej1976> hiexpo: Looks like a "Network controller: RaLink Device 5390"
<hiexpo> deej1976, yup
<deej1976> Over too someone that knows how to enable a RaLink ?
<harsh343> deej1976, exactly what i want but there is no css in index.html why ?
<deej1976> harsh343: Don't know, I've only told you the location, I don't know how it is formed
<deej1976> hiexpo: Have a look at thishttp://tinyurl.com/5t4p7wo
<moonhwal> apt-get install firmware-ralink
<harsh343> deej1976, thanks very much dear again
<zykotick9> hiexpo, i just want to point out my original command "lspci | grep Network" should have show you that
<vibhav> zykotick9: The model of the wireless card?
<zykotick9> vibhav, as much of a model as lspci shows for this card yes
<nardul> Morning. When trying to boot a server i moved from OpenVZ to KVM, it hangs right after "Settings console screen modes and fonts". If i press enter, it keeps booting and works fine. Tihs is 10.4. Does anyone have an idea of where to start debugging?
<zykotick9> vibhav, and it usually only show wireless and not ethernet
<hiexpo> deej1976, give that link again it is up against this
<jita_> Which is the better alternative to gnome 3? Kde or xfce ?
<zykotick9> jita_, apples and oranges really
<crizzy> depends what you like
<deej1976> hiexpo: http://tinyurl.com/5t4p7wo
<crizzy> kde is more advanced than any of those, with expense of little more complicated ui
<Narcisist> http://tinyurl.com/5t4p7wo
<StepNjump> Maybe somebody can help me... I just deleted the time at the top right of my gnome panel. By the same token, my log off/shut down/system settings disappeared. I'm running in classic mode and my systems settings button was important. How could I bring them back?
<hiexpo> deej1976, im on 10.04
<crizzy> StepNjump: 2nd click -> add to panel?-)
<StepNjump> crizzy its not in there
<jita_> crizzy: do you like kde ?
<crizzy> StepNjump: notification area applet?
<crizzy> jita_: it's ok, after little configuring
<StepNjump> let me check
<zykotick9> jita_, i personally think KDE = "sparkle vomit" but it's all personal taste
<crizzy> zykotick9: that's mostly theme matter :)
<StepNjump> nope.. doesn't work crizzy
<crizzy> StepNjump: uhm, no idea then, i'm on 11.10 so no gnome2 :)
<jita_> And how does xfce stack up against lxde ?
<zykotick9> StepNjump, it is in that list somewhere...
<crizzy> jita_: try and decide yourself?-)
<zykotick9> crizzy, best answer possible ;)
<deej1976> hiexpo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1843380&page=1
<StepNjump> Yes it was in that area but how can I add more icons?
<jita_> crizzy: i am actually using lxde, just thought of taking opinions
<StepNjump> in the notifcation area applet zykotick9?
<jita_> before i install xfce
<jasonmsp> hey all. Anyone know a command prompt that will list all the current keybindings?
<hiexpo> deej1976, thanks
<zykotick9> StepNjump, i thought you where looking for time and login/off?
<jita_> crizzy: is xfce better than lxde in your opinion ?
<deej1976> hiexpo: It was resolved by the end of page two, just be carefully typing the commands
<deej1976> !ot jita_:
<StepNjump> yes I am zykotick9
<deej1976> !ot| jita_
<ubottu> jita_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crizzy> jita_: personally i think both are poop :) xfce is "ok" but i'm really not into those retro environments. unity > kde > gnome-shell
<zykotick9> StepNjump, so, somewhere in Add to Panel those are there
<StepNjump> ok let me check again
<zykotick9> StepNjump, you need to look "past" the names, try some odd ones
<StepNjump> Well the notification area is there but when I click add it doesn't
<jita_> crizzy: ok i am gonna give kde a try, thanks for the tip
<jita_> crizzy: kde has more complicated UI than unity ?
<nardul> Morning. When trying to boot a server i moved from OpenVZ to KVM, it hangs right after "Settings console screen modes and fonts". If i press enter, it keeps booting and works fine. Tihs is 10.4. Does anyone have an idea of where to start debugging?
<crizzy> jita_: configuring it might be a bit messy (but at least possible), but otherwise it's pretty simple. you got panel, start menu with search and a desktop :P
<StepNjump> zykotick9 yes you were exactly right!
<susundberg> nardul: sounds weird. I might look at the logs and try too boot it with no framebuffer, but i have no real clue what is going on there ..
<jita_> crizzy: and do you recommend kubuntu or opensuse for kde4 ?
<nardul> susundberg: Neither do i. How do i disable the framebuffer?
<ikonia> jita_: enough, this channel is ubuntu support
<jita_> ikonia: ok
<zykotick9> StepNjump, what was it called?
<StepNjump> Indicator applet complete
<cablop> i need a god alternative to tortoisesvn on linux
<cablop> *good
<susundberg> nardul: kernel boot parameters, i do not unfortunately recall what was the name. I am sure you can google it
<zykotick9> StepNjump, totally obvious.... NOT.  Glad you got it.
<aeplus> cablop, i would go with the command line
<StepNjump> ;)
<StepNjump> tnx zykotick9
<susundberg> cablop: kdesvn is also fine if you want to avoid command  line and you are using kde
<cablop> i am on gnome, does kdesvn run on gnome?
<cablop> aeplus, thanks, but sorry cli is not an alternative to tortoisesvn
<susundberg> cablop: i guess but it requires tons of libraries, i would try something else
<deej1976> !text | nardul
<ubottu> nardul: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<susundberg> cablop: you might want to check out esvn, svnkit
<susundberg> cablop: (or search package manager for others)
<cablop> susundberg: right, but i'll consider it, in fact i am still testing that gnome3 and thinking to move to kde if that thing is not going to suit my needs
<deej1976> cablop: rapidsvn, and nautuilas have extensions for svn
<cablop> deej1976: yep, but the nautilus of the gnome 3 seems to make those extensions broken
<nardul> ubottu: Thank you.
<deej1976> cablop: Ok, I've not tried them recently
<cablop> but looking at rapidsvn now :) deej1976
<nardul> It looks like the framebuffer isn't stopping.
<sixps> Rabbitsvn works relatively well, if you do not want to do anything more complicated than checkout, commit and branch. Merge do not work very well. But it's the best I tested, but I have gone back to cli..... Hopefully it will be better in the future.
<cablop> sixps: the problen is rabbitsvn seems to be broken on gnome3, in fact is is not appearing in the context menu
<nardul> deej1976: Doesn't do anything. Some kind of framebuffer still starts and hangs until i press enter.
<cablop> i used it with the previous gnome, and i liked it enough
<tasslehoff> Can one in any way install themes on Ubuntu now? I prefer dark background in my windows.
<cablop> tasslehoff: to be sincere i ried both manually and using a repo... and it seems to keep ignoring whatever you do, it seems it is some sort of obscure setting in the gnome reg-like thing
<deej1976> nardul: Sorry to hear, I've got no experience with OpenVZ or KVM.
<nardul> deej1976: Lucky bastard :)
<simion314> hi all, can someone help me with a coomand line, i want to search a folder with php file, i want lsted the files that contain inside a search term, thx
<StepNjump> ok good night
<zabomber> simion314: find / -name *.php
<zabomber> where "/" is the start of the search
<zabomber> if you want to exclude all "Permission Denied errors" than "find / -name *.php 2>/dev/null"
<simion314> zabomber: thx , i will try it, and name is my search term?
<jatt> which application can I use to find dead symbolic links?
<zabomber> simion314: no. name is for name of file.. the *.php is the search term
<zabomber> all files with .php extension for example
<nardul> deej1976: Disabling plymouth fixed it. Weird stuff.
<llutz> simion314: find / -nowarn -name *.php | xargs grep search-term
<cablop> LOL
<deej1976> nardul: Well done
<cablop> esvn and rapidsvn are pretty abandoned projects
<simion314> zabomber: no, i am searching other stuff, i have like 50 files in a folder, i need to know what file include "iSDk.php"  so i need to find inside the file and also all the files are in the same folder
<llutz> simion314:  grep iSDk.php *
<simion314> llutz: thx
<zabomber> simion314: grep iSDK.php *
<zabomber> grep is powerful
<zabomber> manpage it
<tasslehoff> cablop: ah. too bad
<tasslehoff> (the theme thing)
<deej1976> cablop: Bazaar VCS has svn plugin
<cablop> deej1976: nice!
<deej1976> cablop: and SVN Workbench, both in Software Centre
<cablop> damn gnome3 is a bad joke, it is a pita
<Lantizia> Lo where can I find out the possible characters allowed in a linux/unix password?
<Reikoku> I have a HP netbook with buttons integrated into the trackpad, I've tried multiple ways to sort it but can't find a way to disable tapping, use my left and right click buttons AND have 2 finger scroll, any ideas?
<vibhav> Reikoku: define 'tapping'
<Reikoku> vibhav: Click without physically depressing the mouse button, I don't want it, it often screws up dragging or browsing
<Reikoku> I'll donate $5 to Ubuntu if anyone gets my trackpad working properly
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: a good start is giving the FULL model
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: HP make LOADS of systems
<Reikoku> ActionParsnip: DM1-3200SA
<Reikoku> They all have much the same touchpad, recently
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: it still needs clarifying, it helps a lot
<vibhav> Reikoku: You mean double tapping the touchpad?
<cablop> besides  KDE... what are the guys disliking gnome3 and unity using now?
<deej1976> !ot | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cablop> why ot, deej1976?... i am looking for an alternative to use ON UBUNTU to those shells
<Reikoku> Basically, I've used the default settings where I got two finger scroll but no right click (it's an area of the trackpad and I have no idea how to set it up), and it had tapping on (clicking without depressing the touchpad) which I hate. I've tried editing modprobe.d/mouse to use 'options psmouse proto=exps' which makes right click work, but no two finger scroll and tapping is still on. I need left
<Reikoku> click, right click, no tapping and two finger scroll, if I get all of this I will donate $5 to Canonical or the charity of your choice that takes PayPal or Bitcoin. Netbook is a HP Pavilion dm1-3200sa
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: under "Mouse and Touchpad" there is the Touchpad tab where you can disable touchpad tap to click, is that what you mean
<ikonia> cablop: no, you're asking what people like - the alternatives are out there ubuntu gnome/unity xfce, kde, lxde
<ikonia> cablop: research and find out what you like
<deej1976> cablop: which interface is really ot, as it's really a matter of personal opinion
<ActionParsnip> cablop: gnome3 is fine
<Reikoku> cablop: e17 :3
<ActionParsnip> cablop: LXDE :)
<vibhav> cablop: xfce
<ikonia> did you just not read what I said
<ikonia> !poll
<Reikoku> ActionParsnip: See above wall of text
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> Reiso you want the tap to work and it doesn't at the moment?
<cablop> ActionParsnip: i seet that gnpome3 is full of some bad bugs
<vibhav> Reikoku: Use Synaptiks , it has more options
<Reikoku> ActionParsnip: I want to have two finger scroll, right and left click, and option to turn tapping off.
<ActionParsnip> cablop: its young is all I can think of
<Reikoku> vibhav: What do I need to download for that?
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: are there any bugs reported?
<cablop> one, for example, if you are moving files, and clic on the nautilus window, then the files transfer windows gfoes behind the main one and you have no way to get it to the frnt, except to resize move the main out of the way, that is stupid
<Reikoku> cablop: gnome3 isn't really buggy, it's just a rushed release so under-featured
<Reikoku> ActionParsnip: Not that I know of
<vibhav> Reikoku: sudo apt-get install kde-config-touchpad
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: I suggest you check. Also install qsynaptics  and see if there are options there
<vibhav> Reikoku: remove any previously installed version of synaptiks 0.4 or earlier first (if any)
<cablop> Reikoku: what is e17? enlightenment? afaik it was just a plugin, do you say it is a whole shell?
<vibhav> Which you will not likely hae
<ikonia> Reikoku: ar eyou using kde ?
<Reikoku> cablop: Enlightenment DR17 is a full DE
<Reikoku> ikonia: No, I use unity
<vibhav> cablop: Are you looking for an old school gnome like DE?
<robertzaccour> when will kde 5 be released?
<deej1976> robertzaccour: try asking in #kde
<Reikoku> robertzaccour: Probably when QT5 is released
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: +1 for asking in #kde
<cablop> vibhav yes... and no, i just need something easy to use, and not buggy or with design flaws... gnome3 is going to kill my left arm, it is the second contributor to RSI, just behind the overlay scrolls
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2011/05/relax.html
<abz> me
<abz> oops
<Reikoku> ikonia: Why do you ask which DE I'm using? I use Unity on the netbook, e17 on most of my other machines but many of them aren't Ubuntu
<ikonia> Reikoku: just some software that was recommended to you was not designed for gnome-unity and wanted to make sure you didn't rush in installing it without understanding it would pull in a large amount of KDE
<Reikoku> Are there any tablets running Ubuntu? Unity seems like it would work really well on a tablet
<Reikoku> ikonia: I already have all the qt4 packages installed, so don't mind the bloat as long as it's likely to do what I want it to
<ikonia> Reikoku: that's fine then, I just wanted you to be aware of what would happen
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MErL7FslBjU
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/ekoore-announce-two-new-tablets-running-ubuntu-11-04/
<cablop> ammm e17 seems to be on development, but seems very promising promisory... whatever xD
<ikonia> cablop: it's been on development for 10+ years
<sagaci> eubuntu
<Reikoku> cablop: It's in perma development :P
<cablop> lol, what i mean is the current release is e16, and e17 is not the stable or final or rc or whatever
<Reikoku> cablop: Yes, it's been that way for years
<cablop> :(
<cablop> nothing that motivating
<Reikoku> cablop: I would call it pretty stable, but it's not officially stable. Having said that, I run Firefox Aurora and git build kernels so take my stability recommendations with a pinch of salt. :P
<l33tch> arg... upgraded to the new kernel and now the dm won't load stating a drive mapping error... anyone got the same? not at teh machine now so just wondering for now. will look into fixing this evening.
<ikonia> l33tch: which kernel
<l33tch> 3.0.13 or nearby as far as I remember.. will get into it more this evening, but wanted to see if anyone else had the issue first
<ikonia> l33tch: where did you get it ?
<l33tch> the normal update tool popped up with it recommended
<Amr0d> hi
<l33tch> i really need to set it up for ssh so I can work on it from here (while not in x)
<ActionParsnip> l33tch: hold shift at boot, can you boot the older kernel ok?
<cablop> Reikoku: are you using it on test or "production" desktop?
<Zeakd> msg nickserv register <password> <joesmith5040@gmail.com>
<Zeakd> jesus
<Zeakd>  kill /
<l33tch> will try that, thank you... can't try now, though... only in 8 hours or so...
<Reikoku> cablop: Production
<auronandace> Zeakd: i'd do that outside of any channel
<l33tch> I can log into a terminal though, but refuses to start lightdm
<cablop> hmm, i would give it a try then
<Reikoku> cablop: If you want something more gnome2 like, I'd suggest xfce4 though
<mcored> hey guys i am running quassel in ubuntu and i wanna this command everytime: quassel -c /home/DATA/Standalone/Quassel/config
<mcored> how do i set that in this shortcut http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25501373/ZScreen/2011-11/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-22%2013%3A12%3A40.png
<Zeakd> anyone wanna tell me why my email is not valid for registering
<cablop> Reikoku: thanks for the tips :)
<deej1976> mcored: Launch the application, then right click and keep in launcher
<cablop> Reikoku: i think i can use it with AWN and make it works nice
<ActionParsnip> mcored: gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/quassel.desktop       add the options to the 'Exec=' line
<mcored> thank you ActionParsnipt thats exactly what i wanted!
<Vir> Hi. I just updated a server from Lucid to Oneiric (with all the steps in between). Now it refuses to boot. I tried to find any hint in the recovery mode console output, but I don't see any reason. Also the Natty kernel doesn't boot. I could use some idea how to get the server back up again.
<mcored> let me test
<mcored> should be like this ActionParsnip http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/nfoxqum6/quassel.desktopusrshareapplicationsg.png right :)
<inashdeen> hi, did anyone here get remastersys to work properly on ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> mcored: no, the file should have a LOT of text in already
<mcored> oh crap thats what i thought; but it was empty
<ActionParsnip> mcored: I suggest you type:  gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/q       then hit tab a few times, see what autocorrects
<Vir> mcored: it could also be in a subdir
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have a problem with youtube video playback. The issue persists with all web-browsers in both flash and HTML 5 mode. My system cannot play 720p and 1080p at all as the framerate is too low. On Windows Vista 1080p works fine. System specs http://paste.ubuntu.com/745777/
<Vir> and if you don't want to edit your system desktop file you can override it in ~/.local/share/applications/
<ActionParsnip> GirlyGirl: different OSes have different support so things will act differently, some things are better, some can be worse
<GirlyGirl> ActionParsnip: I am aware but the reason I asked is in case there is a possible solution
<ActionParsnip> GirlyGirl: can you give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<mcored> thanks Vir it seems like that quassel.desktop was the only one and there is no subdir
<mcored> let me quit and try
<GirlyGirl> ActionParsnip: Let me reboot first, I'm on vista
<m3kk> software to play windows games, wine or cedega? :S
<termitor> m3kk: playonlinux or cegeda
<GirlyGirl_> ActionParsnip:  Which command again?
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: cedega and crossoveroffice are not free in any way
<ActionParsnip> GirlyGirl_: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cousin_luigi> hello
<GirlyGirl_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745784/
<cousin_luigi> Is it possible to have the 3.0 kernel on maverick?
<cousin_luigi> backports, ppa?
<TehDGM> you know kernel 3.0 didnt really change anything right?
<cousin_luigi> there's some module for a card reader that wasn't available previously
<GirlyGirl_> cousin_luigi: Besides why are you still using maverick?
<cousin_luigi> GirlyGirl_: staying away from unity and the likes
<cousin_luigi> GirlyGirl_: it's not me, personally anyway
<Hemebond> So, what did 11.10 do to Logitech webcam video quality?
<Hemebond> It's suddenly all grainy.
<Hemebond> Quality was good in 11.04.
<hot2trot> does anyone know a good command line way to convert a .asf movie file?
<TehDGM> ffmpeg, mencoder
<Vir> more information: so the 2.6.32 kernel still boots, 2.6.38 hangs and 3.0 also hangs. While doing the upgrades Lucid, Maverick, and Natty all booted fine. Only after the upgrade to Oneiric did the 2.6.38 kernel start to hang at boot.
<Vir> This doesn't make any sense to me. What changed between Natty and Oneiric that could lead to this?
<romain__> guys I messed up something with probably my dhcp client and each time I connect to a new network, my resolv.conf is updated to nameserver 127.0.01 and Not to network dns ip
<Gondrong-Ndezo> Vir; what type your VGA card ?
<romain__> anyone know how to set it right ?
<Reikoku> Never mind, figured out my clickpad by myself, found a PPA
<Vir> Gondrong-Ndezo: why? it's a Matrox chip for the BMC
<Gondrong-Ndezo> Vir: what phase your kernel hang ? after grub ?
<Vir> Gondrong-Ndezo: the recovery mode shows that mount of /dev/sda3 just happened
<Vir> then the output stops
<Vir> in non-recovery mode it only prints "Starting up..."
<Gentoo64> Vir: i would try a fresh install. youve done 3 upgrades already
<Vir> Gentoo64: if it were easy I'd do that
<VEndix> Hi, is there any WYSIWYG web creation program on Ubuntu?
<Vir> I'm 200 km away from that machine
<Gondrong-Ndezo> Vir: can you boot it on single mode ?
<Vir> Gondrong-Ndezo: not with the 3.0 or 2.6.38 kernels. The 2.6.32 kernel boots in both single and multi
<Mamarok> hi, I just tried to install Pootle, but apparently the package is broken, is there something I am doing wrong? http://paste.kde.org/149366/
<thoidingjam> sx
<Vir> Gondrong-Ndezo: though it takes a very long time to come up because it says something about network configuration problems
<VEndix> Hi, is there any WYSIWYG web creation program on Ubuntu?
<Reikoku> VEndix: Try kompozer
<ActionParsnip> romain__: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<VEndix> Reikoku, thank you
<Vir> Gondrong-Ndezo: network is just fine when it's done with waiting, though
<ActionParsnip> romain__: you can set your DNS servers in network manager manually, you can set 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as your DNS servers and you will get web access :)
<llutz> romain__: http://rfc1149.de/index.php#2011-07-02
<romain__> ok because for now i edit my relsov.conf to 8.8.8.8 at each connexion manualy, I'd like to have the local network dns
<ActionParsnip> romain__: you can set it in network manager so it overrides DHCP, I've seen issues with DNS not loading via DHCP
<romain__> thanks but I don't think the issue comes from network manager or the dhcp. My resolv.conf file is overwritten by resovconf
<romain__> Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<yodaino> How do I install sun (oracle) java as opposed to the openjdk
<yodaino> ?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<A_J> cam some1 tell me how to change my user account password ?
<dr_willis> download from oracle web site is the way these days.. yea oracle.. lets go back to the 90's
<teddie> 'passwd'
<dr_willis> A_J:  passwd  command
<A_J> ty
<A_J> done ty
<A_J> one more question, i don't like the new unity 2d is 11.10 and the genome classic is not as good as the old on, any other alternatives
<A_J> dr_willis ?
<theduke> test
<dr_willis> hmm
<romain__> ok problem solved thank you ! fyi I just configured resolvconf by editing my /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/ files
<Gentoo64> A_J, the other de's
<dr_willis> learn to use unity or gnome shell
<teddie> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Reikoku> A_J: Use XFCE4 if you want something like old gnome
<Exopaladin> Or try out the xubuntu desktop which uses XFCE
<A_J> dr_willis i used to use ubuntu classic, but the classic desktop has ugly black bars
<Aliv3> hey guys the only thing keeping me from ubuntu is mythbuntu
<m3kk> i have googled somebit but i couild not get some real answers, i need to set nolapic noapic at bootparameters to get my ubuntu to boot. Is this somehow decreasing my performance? because im not experiencing my ubuntu very fast. im using an i7 with gtx 460, win7 installation on ssd disk and ubuntu on sepetate hdd
<dr_willis> they should just remove the classic and fallback desktops. they just cause mire issues
<Gentoo64> m3kk, it wont reduce performance
<m3kk> Gentoo64, thank you. then i know something else is up
<dr_willis> Aliv3:  that did not make sense
<Aliv3> i want to watch tv on it! it doesnt work
<Ycarene> Anyone know why the latest version of wine isn't in "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" yet?
<m3kk> dr_willis, you can chose what desktop you want at login, i belive standard gnome is there to? isnt it?
<Gentoo64> m3jwhy did  you need to set those ay boot?
<Aliv3> well i just finished downloading twilight in 720p
<Twinkletoes> What's the easiest way to prevent cron from starting a script if it hasn't finished from the last time?
<teddie> m3kk, it's removed in 11.10 but can be added again
<dr_willis> m3kk:  standard gnome is gnome3 with gnome shell  these days
<m3kk> Gentoo64,  is there something is should do about it, i mean is noapic nolapic just a temporary solution and i can do something about it or its ok with those paramenters?
<Aliv3> aw man its like insaqnely wide screen
<m3kk> dr_willis, does gnome3 come with the new 11.10 at login?
<Gentoo64> m3kk, i dont even know what the prlbme your having is :)
<Gentoo64> Aliv3, big black bars?
<m3kk> Gentoo64, .. actually neither do i lol
<Aliv3> anyways, i have win7 on same computer dualboot but i like ubuntu, normally i use windows media center; Gentoo64: no im watching in windows media player windowed atm
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> m3kk, so why set them boot paremeters?
<Gentoo64> m3kk, a temporary solution to what?
<Aliv3> whats a good picture paste bin
<Gentoo64> postimage
<ubuntu_user2011> ubuntu live cd can't recognize my sound card. What can i do?
<Gentoo64> imageur
<teddie> imgur imageshack
<Gentoo64> etc
<Gentoo64> imo postimage is the fastest
<Gentoo64> by far
<m3kk> Gentoo64, well it wont boot without the boot paramenters...so something must be up? and sometimes its taking very long time to open stuff like places and folders like the "picture" folder althou its empty. i so tought maybe it has something to do with the boot paramenters . Like im disagbling something important for performance
<ubuntu_user2011> http://pastebin.com/XdbVezNq
<hot2trot> is there some way to write wine scripts that manipulate the windows program that wine is running?
<Vir> What does "Waiting for network configuration..." mean?
<Gentoo64> m3kk, hmm no idea what could be causing that. is it an old install?
<Vir> I.e. what error condition is it?
<m3kk> Gentoo64, fresh!
<Gentoo64> actually that shouldnt matter
<yodaino> sun-java6-jdk appears to be installed on my system, but 'which jdk' produces the dreaded openjdk... what's going on?
<Aliv3> screw it ill just put it on dailybooth for you in a min lol
<yodaino> I need the oracle jdk.
<m3kk> Gentoo64, i tried back with the latest LTS version because i ordered a cd..could not get it to boot
<m3kk> Gentoo64, recently tried again with the new 11.10 tought it was some bug that was solved..but it was the same and after some googling i got it to boot with those parameters..
<Gentoo64> m3kk, try disabling apic in the bios without thos eparemeters
<ubuntu_user2011> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 live cd if it helps
<yodaino> using sudo update-alternatives --config java
<yodaino>  doesn't produce any choices but openjdk.
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: how did you install java?
<yodaino> I feel like canonical/ubuntu is making it VERY hard on users to have a choice in their jdk choice.
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: actually, its oracle
<Gentoo64> m3kk, only temporarily
<dr_willis> Aliv3:  you are just wanting a video file player or di you have a tv tuner card?
<Gentoo64> m3kk, ho many cores have you got?
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, ok
<Aliv3> i have a tv tuner card
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: they don't want their java product packaging
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, that makes sense, and I apologize for a stupid statement
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: its cool
<teddie> installing oracle's jdk is simple..
<yodaino> this laptop came with a jdk on it
<Gentoo64> m3kk, if you have multiple cores then disabling apic will slow you down. i thought at first you said acpi
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, so I don't know how it was installed
 * Vir hops over to #ubuntu-server ... cu
<yodaino> teddie, can you tell me how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: I downloaded the 1.7 tar.gz and extracted it and put it in /usr/lib/jvm   then ran: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_01/bin/java 71
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, ok
<dr_willis> !java has the info
<ubottu> dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<teddie> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-7u1-download-513651.html
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: you can then symlink /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_01/lib/i386/libjava.so   into your browser's plugins folder
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: its not hard at all :D
<teddie> hm, is it possible to use oracle jre with chrome?
<teddie> firefox uses it.. but chrome doesn't
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, how will that work with apt-get?
<Aliv3> hi ubottu
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, I mean... is it independent of apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: apt-get isn't part of it
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: it's not packaged, remember
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, should I, as a noob, be trying to install stuff with the package manager?
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, oh ok
<Aliv3> so can i set it up or not
<azertyii> hello
<azertyii> there
<semerian> i'm using ubuntu live cd 10.10, and having trouble with the sound
<Aliv3> i have directv
<semerian> ubuntu doesn't recognize my sound card at all
<Aliv3> hello azertyii
<teddie> Hello azertyii
<semerian> http://pastebin.com/XdbVezNq
 * Aliv3 will rape her later
 * teddie buttrates Aliv3
<Aliv3> well.. uhm n e wys.. so can i do it or not
<theduke> Can  Netflix work with Ubuntu?
<teddie> no
<azertyii> i just create an alias but closing/opening the terminal
<azertyii> i can't find my alias
<azertyii> is that normal ?
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, do you think I'll run into problems developing in eclipse using the oracle jdk 7?
<yodaino> acertyii, run source .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: if you need the features in the oracle java, then use it
<yodaino> acertyii, I mean, run 'source ~/.bashrc'
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, I'll just give it a try
<hiexpo> deej1976, thanks that worked i got wireless now again
<azertyii> anyone there ?
<deej1976> hiexpo: Excellent, thanks for letting me know.
<deej1976> 1588 of us
<teddie> 1589
<hiexpo> deej1976, no problem now i gotta try and get my sound working
<mazda01> anyone use passphrase ssh. i've been bothered by an issue forever and now i want to fix it. i have a file located in my home folder .ssh named id_rsa and everytime I log into an ssh server it first asks me what that passphrase and then I have to enter the password on the server I am trying to reach.
<mazda01> what gives with that, is that normal
<republic> mazda01, do you have your home directory encrypted?
<mazda01> republic, no
<azertyii> hello
<mazda01> republic, maybe i am not suppose to have a file called id_rsa located within /home/daniel/.ssh/
<azertyii> i can't find my alias once after reopening the terminal, what to do ?
<republic> I will point you into a website. Wait for seconds, I will get it for you
<republic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<republic> mazda01, please take a look at the site
<teddie> azeryii, put it in .bashrc
<republic> look at the troubleshooting
<mazda01> republic, ok, thanks
<scarleo> Hi, I can't launch Firewall Configuration from Dash, it asks for admin password but then never shows up. Launching it from terminal works fine also as normal user. I have tried reinstalling. Anyone?
<mazda01> republic, i've been using ubuntu since 2005 and like to thinkk i am pretty well versed on most things. i read that website and that's how i am setup BUT what I am saying is that i justr added a new machine on my network, it has ssh enabled but only to the internal network. it has password auth only, not key pair. WHY would i need to enter my passphrase to access it IF it only has password auth? that's my question I guess
<azertyii> perfect working teddie
<republic> mazda01, I am affraid I have no enough knowledge to answer your question. But, you can freely ask the question in #openssh if there is no one yet here answer your question
<m3kk> Gentoo64, i have quad i7
<mazda01> republic, awesome, thanks for pointing me to that channel. I appreciate it!
<m3kk> Gentoo64, so this will affect my performance? is there any other solution to this? does nolapic noapic disable some cores?
<Gentoo64> m3kk, afaik disabling apic will reduce you to 1 core.. check it
<Gentoo64> that sound like whats happening
<Gentoo64> but i htought you meant acpi, not apic
<m3kk> Gentoo64,  ah i have no idea what the difference is
<Gentoo64> acpi is power stuff
<Gentoo64> which wont affect performance
<m3kk> Gentoo64, and apic cpu?
<Gentoo64> apic is hardware stuff, i know disabling reduces performance. check how many cores you're using
<Gentoo64> in gnome system monitor or something
<republic> akubudakbaru, welcome, selamat datang :D
<jernst> Hello, my raid10 array is not running anymore and I don't understand why, can someone help me ? I have a temporary raid10 with only two members that was working fine, but when I tried to add the missing members both new members went as spare and one of the older member is not "active" anymore
<m3kk> Gentoo64,  im using win7 installation right now. is there a command to bring that program up?
<jernst> md3 : active raid10 sdb1[0] sdc1[2]
<jernst>       625137664 blocks super 1.2 512K chunks 2 near-copies [4/2] [__U_]
<m3kk> Gentoo64,  i have hard time to find the things i used to now with unity..lol
<Gentoo64> m3kk, in task manager with 4 cores you should see 4 green boxes
<Gentoo64> in windows
<hiexpo> need help getting sound working
<Gentoo64> m3kk, or 8 if you have HT
<m3kk> Gentoo64, hang on..you want me to check the cores inn windows?
<Gentoo64> no sorry i forgot
<m3kk> Gentoo64,  i think i disabled HT due to wierd issues with games
<Gentoo64> you disabled it only in linux, so check it in limux
<Paddy_NI> Can anyone tell me what the minimum requirements for ubuntu 11.10 w/unity-2d are?
<VV> HELLO
<VV> i have problem on ubuntu 10.11--there are noises when playin music or videos--how to stop this
<Paddy_NI> And if unity is usable in XFCE?
<m3kk> Gentoo64,  i will check it out..i must reboot to ubuntu. i will come in here and msg you?
<Gentoo64> ok
<teddie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<Paddy_NI> Well actually if unity is usable in any other desktop environment...
<teddie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes#System_Requirements
<yodaino> ActionParsnip, thanks for all the help!
<ActionParsnip> yodaino: np man
<Lasers_> Simple question. If I'm not on linux, is it possible for me to uncompress *.deb?
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: can use LXDE, it runs on nearly anything
<ActionParsnip> Lasers_: should be able to
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, Excellent.. should there be a performance gain if I run unity 2d with lxde?
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, I am also looking to lock down this little netbook for my friends 6 year old son so that he cannot even adjust the launchers... is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> Lasers_: you won't be running gnome so it should use fewer resources
<bis> hello
<m3kk> Gentoo64: i guess i Pmed you :P
<Lasers_> ActionParsnip: But I'm not on linux. I can't uncompress it. It recognize it as a Debian binary format. :)
<Lasers_> ActionParsnip: I'll deal with it later when Im on linux. Nom nom nom.
<ActionParsnip> Lasers_: rename it to tar.gz  and retry
<Lasers_> ActionParsnip: Okay.
<ActionParsnip> Lasers_: windows is dumb and uses the file extension STILL
<ActionParsnip> primitive rubbish
<Lasers_> ActionParsnip: OSX. Heh. tar.gz didn't do the trick. I ended up installing unp and it worked. ;0
<ActionParsnip> Lasers_: does OSX have the ar command in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> unp is the daddy!
<Lasers_> ActionParsnip: ar?
<ActionParsnip> Lasers_: yes, ar
<Lasers_> ActionParsnip: It does. I don't even know what that is for.
<Lasers_> ActionParsnip: "create and mantain library archives"
<ActionParsnip> Lasers_: then you can run:  ar x filename     and extract the deb
<Lasers_> ActionParsnip: I'll try it for experiments.
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<scarleo> Hi, I can't launch Firewall Configuration from Dash, it asks for admin password but then never shows up. Launching it from terminal works fine also as normal user and doesn't ask for password (?). I have tried reinstalling. Anyone?
<Lasers> ActionParsnip: Ah. That worked. "ar -x whatever.deb"
<Odaym> say that I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu on some machine
<Odaym> and I want to SSH to it from my machine
<Odaym> is port 22 open by default on the fresh installation?
<teddie> No
<Odaym> or do I have to grab openssh-server/client on t..
<Odaym> ok
<teddie> Yes
<Odaym> great, alright
<Odaym> and openssh-server/client is just ONE means of enabling the machine to ssh to and from?
<Lasers> Odaym: "sudo aptitude install ssh"
<Lasers> Odaym: That'll install both.
<Odaym> ah, even the "ssh" package is not there by default
<ActionParsnip> Lasers: should've said you were on OSX ;)
<Lasers> ActionParsnip: "Not linux" :)
<ActionParsnip> Lasers: but unp is badass
<ActionParsnip> Lasers: there are tonnes of other OSes
<Lasers> ActionParsnip: Well, yeah. I got this one sorted out. Many thanks to you. :)
<mazda01> republic, just an FYI, i temp moved the ~/.ssh/id_rsa file and now i am only prompted to enter the password for the ssh server I am trying to connect to
<Lasers> Odaym: So you're not using Ubuntu if the package 'ssh' does not exist.
<Lasers> Archlinux. :o
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: it is open by default, just nothing is listening to it
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: if you want an ssh server, you need to install openssh-server   package
<Odaym> yes I am using Ubuntu, and I just went to the 10.4 machine and did apt-get ssh and it installed
<Odaym> it wasn't there by default
<Odaym> else it would've said so
<Odaym> but "ssh" does install openssh-client/server
<Lasers> !info ssh | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ActionParsnip> nice
<Lasers> Odaym: 'ssh' is a metapackage. It pulls in few packages.
<Odaym> but it did solve the SSH problem
<Odaym> now I can ssh to the machine
<Odaym> before, I couldn't
<teddie> hooray!
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: if it fixed it then sweet
<Odaym> indeed
<Odaym> there's a user on that machine that doesn't have a password
<Odaym> when I just press return when being prompted for the password, I get an error
<Odaym> how am I going to tell it that this user doesn't have a password..
<Odaym> lol
<mikeh> Hi guys, anyone here use likewise-open? I'm trying to join an AD domain, however I'm getting "The OU format is invalid"
<teddie> failure by design
<Odaym> definitely seems like it
<teddie> er, wrong phrase
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: set a password
<Odaym> yes I gather that that's what must be done
<serkamil> JOIN #ptm
<serkamil> \JOIN #ptm
<teddie> whatever the phrase is for intentionally fails :p
<serkamil> sorry
<republic> mazda01, glad to hear that. But, I am currious with your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file. May I know whether PasswordAuthentication set to yes or no?
<republic> mazda01, I know perhaps it has nothing to do with your problem, but I am just curious
<mazda01> republic, you asking for that from the server i am trying to connect to OR the client on I am right now.
<republic> the server, if the machine belong to you
<gARSTIG> could anyone assist installing a ubuntu server w RAID10 (adaptec 2100S + 4x USCSI HDDs in a RAID10) ..
<mazda01> republic, on my client (comp I am sitting at) it's PasswordAuthentication no
<ssbpls> how to know well linux?
<Djkotze> hi
<MonkeyDust> ssbpls  by using it frequently and reading books and online tutorials
<ActionParsnip> ssbpls: use it
<ActionParsnip> ssbpls: same way you probably learned Windows
<gemunu> I'm running ubuntu 10.04.3 and I bought a new Samsung ML-1866 and wanna configre it. Any idea?
<gemunu> printer
<teddie> Yes
<ssbpls> what I mean is how to learn linux step by step ? thought i have used and learn linux for two years , but many times I get crazied by the prblems I come to !
<teddie> download the unified driver from the samsung website
<gemunu> teddie, Thanks dude.
<ActionParsnip> gemunu: is the driver not part of the OS already?
<ssbpls> especlally how does the linux run up?
<MonkeyDust> ssbpls  there plenty beginner's tutorials online, we all used them
<gemunu> No the default printing program does not have my driver
<coz_> run up?
<ActionParsnip> gemunu: so when you add a printer and are offered to add the driver, your model isn't listed?
<gemunu> Yep. U got it !
<jkick> thx
<teddie> samsung's linux drivers are great.. as many features/configuration options as for windows, but a lot more reliable
<teddie> printer options*
<Girly-Girl> Hi, lets say I have Ubuntu running from an external drive on a laptop, is it possible to completely switch off the internal drive in the laptop?
<gemunu> ActionParsnip : Is there any alternative way?
<Lasers> Girly-Girl: If the bios allows it, it is possible.
<teddie> or remove the hard drive
<teddie> most laptops allow easy accses
<sorush20> hi how do I merge mini dvd's into one larger dvd is there a program out there ?
<jkick> someone here has a po
<jkick> someone here has a powerpc machine?
<Girly-Girl> Lasers: Without the bios setting ?
<marcus> hi all. is there a special channel for unity development available?
<deej1976> Girly-Girl: hdparm --help
<jkick> someone here has a powerpc machine?
<coz_> mar #ayatana
<coz_> marcus,   #ayatana
<Girly-Girl> jkick: go to #ubuntu-ppc
<jkick> thx
<coz_> marcus,  if you dont know how,, where you type here,, just type   /join #ayatana
<Lasers> Girly-Girl: Err. What are you trying to do? Usually, bios settings does not take that long to change. Otherwise, remove the hard drive or change fstab so Ubuntu will ignore the HDD (assuming it's Windows partition).
<gemunu> ActionParsnip : Yep my model isn't listed. What should I do?
<mazda01> republic, off course on the server i am trying to connect to it's Yes
<Myrtti> mmmmm tea
<Girly-Girl> Lasers: But will that make the disk stop spinning?
<deej1976> Girly-Girl: hdparm -Y /dev/sda #Put drive to sleep
<luist> how much space i need to make a 10.04  mirror??
<deej1976> Girly-Girl: more options in man hdparm.conf
<Girly-Girl> deej1976: Thanks
<republic> mazda01, thank you. you have sate my curiosity
<kanupatar> hello all
<atdiehm> am I able to download something in windows to install ubuntu with a clean re-format on a netbook? or is 1gb not enough ram for that..
<atdiehm> I just don't have a usb stick handy :-p
<republic> atdiehm, you can create by yourself the image in http://www.instalinux.com/ (it is free service, just like in free beer and free speech). and download it, and burn it into cd. The file, I read, about 30mb
<x0000nix> Hi, I get alltime a permission denied if I like to write into a file with a system user jboss. But file permissions seem to be correct!?! Example: su jboss ps > /var/log/jboss/test.log
<kanupatar> hi all
<jpmh> with 10.04 I could go to PLACES and then connect to a remote server mounting it using ssh-connection - how do I do this with 11.10
<kanupatar> how can install the android SDK in ubuntu 11.10 as command line?
<deej1976> jpmh: Launcher your Home folder, then from the global menu file->Connect to Server
<ntr0py> What would be the most simple way to send emails with attached files from command line?
<apsuva> kanupatar : why you need command line?
<apsuva> http://maketecheasier.com/install-android-sdk-in-ubuntu-karmic/2010/01/11
<kanupatar> apsuva: I am inn SSH console
<kanupatar> anyway how can I do it otherway?
<republic> ntr0py, have you tried mutt?
<ntr0py> republic: not yet, does it need a lot of config?
<luist> hey guys, tutorial tells to mount -t proc none /proc and mount -t sysfs none /sys   but i need to mount / to run a command… how can i mount the root inside the chroot?
<republic> ntr0py, as far as I know, it is very simple program. I think you can directly configure the program after reading the manual for at least a few minutes
<Guest3694> apt-get update
<katya> how to boot with grub on external HDD or USB? With grub2 it is possible but how to do it with grub?
<magentar> are there any cool new mediaplayers (gtk/qt) worth checking out ;)? I'm still using rhythmbox
<katya> magentar: see clementine
<magentar> yeah I'm using that too already, but it hasn't been updated for a year now...
<mrk1> Hi, does anyone know how to capture streaming video. it is an .rm file
<magentar> but it's decent
<mikeh> Guys, likewise-open has mashed my krb5.conf, is there a way to restore this to "default" from it's original package?
<republic> magentar, what about vlc? have you tried it?
<jpmh> deej1976: I am missing something here - when I goto the Launcher and Home I do not see a "connect to server" - how do I get that
<katya> magentar: pheww see ONLG ubutu website they are showing one with name similar to "tomohawk " (may be miss spell). It is fresh piece just search it
<magentar> republic, i was looking for something with podcast and music library support
<katya> how to boot with grub on external HDD or USB? With grub2 it is possible but how to do it with grub?
<magentar> katya, thanks i'll try that
<luist> hey guys, tutorial tells to mount -t proc none /proc and mount -t sysfs none /sys   but i need to mount / to run a command (update-initramfs -u)… how can i mount the root inside the chroot?
<katya> magent
<katya> magentar: it is OMG ubuntu
<magentar> http://gettomahawk.com/ that one right?
<katya> magent
<katya> magentar: yup.. you got it
<scarleo> Hi, I can't launch Firewall Configuration from Dash, it asks for admin password but then never shows up. Launching it from terminal works fine also as normal user and doesn't ask for password (?). I have tried reinstalling. Anyone?
<guest-3VnEVc> aye fellas can't load my desktop screen after entering log in credentials
<guest-3VnEVc> keeps going back to the log in screen
<soreau> scarleo: What command are you using?
<scarleo> soreau: When I try to launch it from Dash I open Dash, search for Firewall and click the missing icon. When launching from terminal I do gufw
<scarleo> soreau: My problem is launching from Dash doesn't work
<mrk1> hey guys does anyone know a download manager where i can enter login information
<soreau> guest-3VnEVc: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<mrk1> would filezilla work for that
<magentar> katya, cool stuff, thanks
<katya> magentar: :)
<scarleo> soreau: aby ideas on what my problem might be?
<guest-3VnEVc> sure
<guest-3VnEVc> lemme get it . thx
<scarleo> I get this in syslog when trying to launch from Dash: http://pastie.org/2903247
<katya> how to boot with grub on external HDD or USB? With grub2 it is possible but how to do it with grub?
<soreau> katya: Try #grub
<katya> soreau: hardly 21 are there and no activity is going there. After that only I came here
<soreau> katya: You might have to be patient
<guest-3VnEVc> am logged in as guest now
<katya> soreau: My fedora partition is lost from external HDD... currenlty on Ubuntu from internal drive .. so want to use grub now
<guest-3VnEVc>  where do i find the profile for the acct that is not working soreau?
<soreau> guest-3VnEVc: Maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<guest-3VnEVc> ok. thx
<mikeh> Can anyone tell me which package provides /etc/krb5.conf?
<soreau> !find /etc/krb5.conf
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/krb5.conf does not exist in oneiric
<zabka> I have noticed, that the Russian timezone is not up-to-date. The GMT offset is set to +3 h now, whereas the current GMT offset is +4 hours. Could someone tell me how can i manually edit the tzdata file to set it up to date?
<guest-3VnEVc> says no application available to open xorg.0.log.old
<iceroot> mikeh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745904/
<dani> hello
<soreau> ! paste | guest-3VnEVc
<ubottu> guest-3VnEVc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luist> hey guys, tutorial tells to mount -t proc none /proc and mount -t sysfs none /sys   but i need to mount / to run a command (update-initramfs -u)… how can i mount the root inside the chroot?
<mikeh> iceroot: How did you achieve this?
<soreau> ! chroot | luist
<ubottu> luist: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<iceroot> mikeh: apt-file search krb5.conf
<guest-3VnEVc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<luist> soreau: that link wont answer my question :(
<soreau> mikeh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=krb5.conf&mode=exactfilename&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<guest-3VnEVc> lol. am such a joke . not been on irc  for so long , can't even remeber how it works anymore
<m3kk> Can someone help me make my Ubuntu boot WITHOUT the "nolapic noapic" boot parameter, when using those only one core appears. but it wont boot without it :(
<m3kk> I dont seem to find some apic mode in the bios settings
<llutz_> luist: you mount your / somewhere, say /mnt. then you mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys, mount -t proc /nmt/proc, mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev. then you chroot into it and issue your command : chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<soreau> luist: Usually I do something like this to chroot http://pastebin.com/cGuEaqX1
<dima> Hi all! Has anyone experience with AMD Zacate e350 + HD 6310? My device play Full HD (1080p) too slowly.
<jlelli> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-ac-action 'action' doesn't change anything.. why?
<dima> Or redirect me to the appropriate room, thanks!
<namoamitabuddha> How to switch user in lightdm
<namoamitabuddha> How can I switch user in lightdm?
<erkan^> hello everybody: what is commando for users and groups?
<iceroot> erkan^: to see them?
<soreau> dima: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<erkan^> i cannot found
<erkan^> i ask what is commando for user and groups, iceroot ?
<iceroot> erkan^: and i asked "to see them"?
<erkan^> i cannot found
<erkan^> because i use ubuntu 11.10 - gnome classic
<namoamitabuddha> How can I switch user?
<iceroot> erkan^: getent passwd   an getent group   to see what groups you are in use "id"
<Torrboll> Kex
<soreau> namoamitabuddha: log out or select switch user then enter your user info and log in
<namoamitabuddha> soreau: Can I use a command? I'm using fbpanel
<soreau> namoamitabuddha: sure, just sudo login
<syra> hey, is there a manpage for the 11.10 theme install?
<syra> i can't find a breakdown of the theming for metacity , compiz disable, gnome classic and ubuntu 2d themes... not to mention others from the internet
<anon_ymous> Hello
<namoamitabuddha> soreau: No, I want a command to switch user in lightdm
<anon_ymous> I have an extremely basic question for someone that wants to field it:  I have a network share (smbfs) that is mapped, but I'm unable to create a directory in it.
<namoamitabuddha> multi-user management in lightdm
<anon_ymous> I don't know why... any ideas?
<soreau> anon_ymous: Do you have write permissions?
<soreau> ! samba | anon_ymous
<ubottu> anon_ymous: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<anon_ymous> I believe the account I'm using does, but still get a permission denied
<anon_ymous> ok, will go look.  Thanks for hte direction
<syra> hey can sum1 give me a hand with all these themes... i just want gnome-panel and metacity with its proper shadowing and borders... can't get it though...
<syra> thats in 11.10, do i have to remove parts of the OS? gconf-editor isn't working properly.
<syra> no? must be silly then... ;]
<Reikoku> Anyone know a good program to turn a folder of M4As into a folder of MP3s and retain tags?
<Reikoku> I can't make SKwizard work :/
<iDesperadO> hi,there I just can't upgrade my system, my distro is kinda old: 10.04, I want to upgrade to the latest. Hence I do sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Reikoku> iDesperadO: Try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> iDesperadO: thats for upgrading to the latest development release.  Please use -c for properly upgrading.
<Pici> Reikoku: a dist-upgrade is not for upgrading the release of Ubuntu.
<iDesperadO> but the error msg implies that I may have some unofficial software packages....
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | Reikoku
<ubottu> Reikoku: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<iDesperadO> so, how can I do?
<iDesperadO> i@ubuntu:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade -c
<iDesperadO> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<iDesperadO> No new release found
<crizzy> iDesperadO: LTS by default only checks for new lts releases
<iDesperadO> hm....so how should i suppose to do?
<crizzy> open software sources from somewhere in system menu and change this setting
<Pici> iDesperadO: Make sure that /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades has the proper setting. It needs to be prompt=normal to upgrade to anything other than an LTS
<Pici> iDesperadO: Or use some gui, I don't know where those settings live in there though.
<iDesperadO> /etc/update-manger/release-upgrades has default setting that Prompt=lts...should I change it to normal?
<Pici> iDesperadO: yes.
<iDesperadO> well...seems it works...
<iDesperadO> but it's find maverick release....then I have to do several upgrades...
<hiexpo> can someone help me with my sound i have none
<iDesperadO> Oooops...still aborts
<garic> hey everyove, I've got a problem that has been ongoing since 10.04. Ive got webcam with an integrated mic (quickcam pro 9000), whenever I start a video feed, the mic stops working and sometimes the entire sound system either freezes or lags. I suspect it could be a malconfiguration in ALSA. Any ideas on it? All audio devices work fine before the video feed was started for the first time. It is impossible to start video while the mic is in use.
<iDesperadO> still tells me that E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks
<iDesperadO> Pici
<Jax> hello.. what's the easiest way to create 10 bootable USB sticks with ubuntu on it with git, ssh + some custom packages.
<Jax> is it easiest to just install with pendrivelinux, then boot that usb stick, install some packages, then do a dd to the other usb sticks?
<Pici> iDesperadO: Can you pastebin what leads up to that error?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dutchman79> hi
<iDesperadO> first it tells me it can't find the mirror and asks me to generate default sources. I said yes. then it asks should default entries for 'maverick' be added. I said yes...and then it errs...
<dutchman79> I need help updating my adobe flash player, please
<Jax> is there a list if packages that comes with 11.04?
<iDesperadO> Pici: should I pastebin all the output message of do-release-upgrade?
<Pici> iDesperadO: Thats pretty much what I asked ;)
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  for some reason my printer does not work. i think I messed up something in the package manager with cups etc..  can someone tell me what packages I need to isntall to get a network printer to work?
<howlymowly> (on a fresh ubuntu installation it works great)
<mikeh> I'm looking for some documentation on how to add a Samba share that requires authentication via AD domain. I've already added the machine to the domain with samba and win bind,
<bugweed> hi, need help regarding remastersys. my custom ubuntu not stuck at the plymouth. anyone got the same problem?
<c0mrade_> WriteLn.Console("Hello");
<Pici> mikeh: You shouldn't necessarily need to add your computer to the domain to authenticate to a share that requires AD auth.  Just be sure to specify the user's domain when authenticating.  i.e: DOMAINNAME\username
<mikeh> Pici: I'm doing it the other way around - I want to share something on the Linux machine via Samba, but want auth users via AD
<emachines> good morning. I am trying to install ubuntu on my emachines G725 but I can see nothing because the brightness is at 1%... anyone got an idea?
<m3kk> Can someone help me make my Ubuntu boot WITHOUT the "nolapic noapic" boot parameter, when using those only one core appears. but it wont boot without it :(
<soreau> emachines: How do you know the brightness is at 1%?
<deej1976> mikeh: Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745926/
<Pici> mikeh: oooh. I'm not sure how to do that myself. Sounds interesting though.
<emachines> soreau: i can see that there is something on the sreen
<deej1976> mikeh: Pici: Ubuntu server sharing homes to windows users with AD auth
<soreau> emachines: What graphics card?
<iDesperadO> Pici: http://pastebin.com/HVrTKbNJ
<emachines> soreau: I dont know
<Pici> deej1976: neat.  I think I'll save this for later.
<mikeh> deej1976: valid users is commented?
<deej1976> mikeh: Yes ";" is a comment
<soreau> emachines: Well it's gonna be pretty difficult if you can't even get to a working terminal shell. Can you get to a tty with Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<mikeh> deej1976: So how are permissions defined here?
<Pici> iDesperadO: Do you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<deej1976> mikeh: This is running on a 10.04 LTS
<iDesperadO> yelp
<emachines> soreau: I guess. something is changing on the screen
<soreau> emachines: I mean a usable tty..
<emachines> soreau: no
<iDesperadO> so?
<emachines> soreau: i just startet the install from the CD
<emachines> soreau: is there another way to open a terminal?
<deej1976> mikeh: Permissions are controlled on the server.
<deej1976> mikeh: Standard file permissions
<Pici> iDesperadO: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please?
<soreau> emachines: At what point in the boot phase does the screen go to 1% brightness?
<emachines> soreau: well first i see this screen with the 2 icons at the buttom (some humans) after that its dark
<soreau> emachines: There might be a parameter you can pass to the kernel but you'd have to do some experimenting. Try booting with 'nomodeset' or 'text' maybe
<soreau> emachines: When you see the icon at the bottom, press Esc to get to the boot menu
<iDesperadO> Pici: http://pastebin.com/d0tDm0aX
<emachines> soreau: ok
<emachines> soreau: i am in the boot menu
<soreau> emachines: I believe 'e' should bring you to the screen where you can edit kernel parameters
<Pici> iDesperadO: what does lsb_release -d say?
<iDesperadO> lsb_rei@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -d
<iDesperadO> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<m3kk> Can someone help me? i got i7 and just one core appears?
<mikeh> deej1976 Pici - FWIW, the solution was ValidUsers=@DOMAIN+Group DOMAIN+User
<iDesperadO> so.....
<RaTTuS|BIG> m3kk cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinint
<RaTTuS|BIG> m3kk cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<Pici> mikeh: noted. thanks.
<deej1976> iDesperadO: cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | pastebinit
<min|dvir|us> I have 4GB RAM. There is absolutely no reason I should be running out of memory.
<thunar> is your kernel. pae?
<min|dvir|us> thunar: me?
<iDesperadO> deej1976: I've set Prompt=normal
<thunar> yea
<min|dvir|us> thunar: I don't know... How do I find out?
<thunar> non pae 32 bit kernel only uses 2gb ram
<min|dvir|us> I'm 64-bit.
<thunar> ahh ok than
<deej1976> iDesperadO: It's just your source.list say precise which is 12.04 LTS
<thunar> try top to see ram usage
<min|dvir|us> I see my RAM usage.
<synsveta> Hi guys
<thunar> maybe some app is leaking mem
<min|dvir|us> It's just absurd I'm running out of RAM with 4GB.
<synsveta> Im sorry
<min|dvir|us> It's Flash.
<Pici> iDesperadO: two things. 1) by using the -d switch earlier you have caused your sources.list to be updated with precise sources. 2) your mirror doesn't have the proper releases to upgrade properly, please use a different mirror.
<thunar> yeah flash work stupid on linux
<min|dvir|us> But when I'm in top I see like 500000K cached and 100000K free.
<iDesperadO> Pici: ah...
<Pici> !ram | min|dvir|us plesae read
<ubottu> min|dvir|us plesae read: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<RaTTuS|BIG> min|dvir|us - df | pastebinit
<min|dvir|us> And yet I start lagging horribly.
<min|dvir|us> I don't have swap installed.
<synsveta> But I have a problem after installing of kernek 3.1. Actually all is ok unless of text terminals. When i am trying to use it(Ctrl + Alt + F1) i see part of splash image. What can be reason of this trouble?
<synsveta> And of course I don't see text.
<RaTTuS|BIG> min|dvir|us what makes you think you are runingout of RAM
<min|dvir|us> RaTTuS|BIG: My computer lags horribly.
<min|dvir|us> Which it should NEVER.
<Lasers> min|dvir|us: Memory leaks occurs all times.
<thunar> which flash u r running' which website
<akovia> I want to clear the playback position history for the Totem movie player but can't find any information on it anywhere
<m3kk> RaTTuS|BIG: thanks will try
<kai_> 请问说中文是哪个频道？
<Pici> !zh | kai_
<ubottu> kai_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<min|dvir|us> So what?
<min|dvir|us> I want Linux to kill the largest program.
<min|dvir|us> Right away.
<min|dvir|us> I don't give a shit what it's doing, or what information it has saved.
<min|dvir|us> Or doesn't have saved.
<Pici> min|dvir|us: Are you done?
<susundberg> ctrl+esc works for me
<min|dvir|us> Pici: no, that's a real 'demand', is that possible?
<Pici> min|dvir|us: no.
<susundberg> and well, some program requires extra 'kill' that is non-blocking kill signal
<scud> To any Ubuntu developer. Thank you for an awesome operating system. It just works.
<m3kk> RaTTuS|BIG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745941/
<susundberg> then you need (afaik) open terminal and do kill -9 <this the program pid>
<jerenept>     /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<susundberg> for more information please see command 'kill' manual
<m3kk> I cant get more then 1 core to show up in fresh install of ubuntu, can someone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/745941/
<susundberg> (and that was all for min|dvir|us )
<susundberg> m3kk: that is from /proc/cpuinfo ?
<min|dvir|us> I want to turn off swap.
<min|dvir|us> Why not?
<susundberg> min|dvir|us: sure you can, why not ? you are using linux, you can do what ever you want, even though it might not be wise
<radu_dude> may i use the ubuntu 10.10 and still get the latest updates  i simply don't like unitu
<radu_dude> unity
<min|dvir|us> susundberg: so, why mightn't it be wise?
<susundberg> min|dvir|us: Well its not just invented to be a pain in th ass
<susundberg> min|dvir|us: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<min|dvir|us> It was invented for computers without enough memory.
<radu_dude> may i use the ubuntu 10.10 and still get the latest updates  i simply don't like unity
<radu_dude> ?
<min|dvir|us> I have an SSD that I don't want to wear out.
<m3kk> susundberg: yes!
<iDesperadO> Pici: thanks...after I change the mirorr, it seems to work
<RaTTuS|BIG> min|dvir|us http://wiki.geteasypeasy.com/How_to:_Reduce_Disk_Writes_to_Prolong_the_Life_of_your_Flash_Drive#Move_.2Ftmp.2C_.2Fvar.2Ftmp.2C_.2Fvar.2Flog_and_.2Fvar.2Flog.2Fapt_into_RAM
<ee364a11> fun
<susundberg> m3kk: and you expect to see more than one cpu? that is all it gives you ?
<iDesperadO> but I have to do several upgrades to upgrade to latest release? is there any easy way?
<m3kk> susundberg: sorry i dont understand what you mean?
<susundberg> m3kk: im afraid i do not fully understand your problem
<Guest66187> has anyone had problems with ubuntu and dell laptops?.....i have installed 11.10 on this desktop no problems,but the laptop will not install both running win7
<susundberg> i see a paste from /proc/cpuinfo that has one cpu visible
<m3kk> susundberg: i got quadcore i7, and there is only one core that is functional at present. my problem is that my ubuntu is not performing as it should im afraid
<susundberg> m3kk: oh, it might be that the thing is just not showing up properly though working fine
<RaTTuS|BIG> susundberg I think it should show 4 or even 8 as they are hyper threaded
<susundberg> m3kk: oh i do have one server with quite similar setup, it shows 8x of those kind of pastes with processor going from 0 - 7
<deej1976> radu_dude: 11.04 has gnome2.
<Guest66187> does dell and/or win7 have some proprietary software interfering with the process?
<susundberg> RaTTuS|BIG: that might be, i have no real clue here. I just assume that as the core is not that new it should be proeprly supported
<m3kk> susundberg: is there somehow i can test this? because i feel its behaiving slow sometimes, open folders alltou they are empty etc..could be other stuff aswell as graphics but since that was the only thing i found that could be it.. To boot before i had to use bootparameters "nolapic noapic" and i tought that was the cause with only showing 1 core, but now i managed to boot without and its still showing same
<m3kk> susundberg: im all ears!
<topriddy> hello people, i have a number of *.so files i need to copy to my Ubuntu library path, but am not sure where that is or how to do it
<susundberg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745950/ -- this is paste from that /proc/cpuinfo (last of 0 - 7)
<Guest66187> my dell is i7 too
<susundberg> it does show cores: 4
<topriddy> and $echoing ld_library_path shows blank
<CrZyWiz> Excuse me guys, but how do i edit the autostartlist in Xubuntu? tried google it, and it says xfce4-autostart-editor, but it doesnt accept that :)
<susundberg> m3kk: well i guess you could try to shoot some heavy single thread program and see what top says -- at least in my case single thread will make load only to have 1/N %
<m3kk> susundberg:  compare mine and yours.. mine is like just 0 and 1, yours have alot different numbers..
<topriddy> so my question pls is where is ubuntu lib path???
<m3kk> susundberg: i have disabled HT in BIOS
<susundberg> m3kk: oh well, here is the rest of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745953/
<susundberg> m3kk: (some might be since that was 7/7 of cpus)
<topriddy> anybody?
<gelf> ? Where do check for any current scriting issues with FireFox on GNOME on Ubuntu 11.10 server 64. Facebook suddenly spat it?
<susundberg> m3kk: but no sorry i do not have fix if it is an real problem, Only what i can suggest is to google for answear. AFAIK processors that are not brand new are very well supported
<m3kk> susundberg: why does mine stop at "power management" ?
<susundberg> thats the end of the info for the first processor, i guess
<m3kk> susundberg: and on yours there is alot of text going on
<susundberg> m3kk: yeah but that is an server machines with 8x separate cores or similar
<RaTTuS|BIG> m3kk - try enableing HT and trying again ,,
<scarleo> topriddy: try use locate to find whatever you're searching for
<m3kk> RaTTuS|BIG: i will try that.
<javier_faj> Hi! is There a 64bits wine? I'm trying to run in my 64 bits laptop a 64 bits program, but shows an error " starting 64-bit process L"C:\\Archivos de programa\\Adobe\\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3\\lightroom.exe" not supported in 32-bit wineprefix". Any idea? Thanks!
<m3kk> Does ubuntu/linux has somekind of settings for SLI ?
<topriddy> scarleo: how?
<susundberg> javier_faj: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<scarleo> topriddy: locate filname.so
<topriddy> scarleo: i know where my *.so file is, i dont know where to copy it (am installing something) so my app can read it.
<scarleo> topriddy: ok, maybe I misread, where does it say to copy it?
<deej1976> topriddy: lld and look at the location of the missing library
<deej1976> topriddy: ldd not lld
<llutz_> topriddy: add the dir with your .so to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/your.conf   and run sudo ldconfig   after finishing
<javier_faj> susundberg, thanks, I'll take a look
<CrZyWiz> I have tried xfce4-autostart-editor, but it returns with command unknown? help!
<topriddy> scarleo: it just says i should make sure that foo.so file is in library path
<elb0w> so uh, why doesnt synergy work when
<topriddy> llutz_: do i restart terminal after?
<elb0w> I have the system browser open
<llutz_> topriddy: no
<khinester> hello
<javier_faj> susundberg, but, I will have to compile wine64, won't I? That's something I've never done and I barely know what it means
<gabrielshahzad> i have a problem regarding "knemo". when i install the programm, the app-indicator shows up and everything is fine, but after rebooting ubuntu, the app-indicator won't show up
<topriddy> llutz_: I have like 3 config files in that directory. I reckon i can use any of them
<llutz_> topriddy: create your own
<susundberg> javier_faj: yeah if you do not find ready ubuntu package that is the quite only way
<susundberg> javier_faj: and yea, that can be (very) tricky
<khinester> i am trying to install a minimum ubuntu desktop with just the LAMP stack, i want to put this in VirtualBox so that users can download and test an application i have. from the ubuntu install i see that the minimum disk size is 4.5Gb, is there a way to reduce this further?
<gabrielshahzad> i have a problem regarding "knemo". when i install the programm, the app-indicator shows up and everything is fine, but after rebooting ubuntu, the app-indicator won't show up
<topriddy> llutz_: one more thing, please, can i use tilde ~ in path in a conf file?
<llutz_> topriddy: no
<llutz_> topriddy: if your .so don't need any special dir, you also could copy them just to /usr/local/lib, which already is in the lib-path
<Tulitomaatti> is there any nice way to copy an ubuntu installation on to another machine?
<jtreminio> Morning all - I'm looking for a purdy email client to replace my gmail. I don't like thunderbird/evolution for the eyecandy. Any thoughts?
<sipior> jtreminio: what are your feelings about a terminal-based client?
<jtreminio> sipior, my feelings are that I would go crazy. I need to handle 3 gmail accounts from the one gui
<MonkeyDust> Tulitomaatti  http://paste.ubuntu.com/745963/
<sipior> jtreminio: actually, most text-based clients (like Mutt) are actually easier to use with many disparate accounts. automatic filtering, rule-based envelope headers, &cet.
<stevesj> hello
<dddbmt> I am running 11.10 with unity. I always have Eclipse open on one workspace, and skype running on another workspace. When I am in my editor and recieve a message in a skype chat, then the skype window is focused by default when I do Alt+Tab.
<dddbmt> Is there a way to prevent this. So I only get the notification by the icon blinking in the menu - but that the window isn't focused when I do alt+tab?
<Tulitomaatti> MonkeyDust: thanks, that solves about 60% of my problems :)
<gabrielshahzad> i have a problem regarding "knemo". when i install the programm, the app-indicator shows up and everything is fine, but after rebooting ubuntu, the app-indicator won't show up
<javier_faj> susundberg, I think it's going to be impossible for me. I don't find wine 64bits in google
<MonkeyDust> Tulitomaatti  use rsync to backup/copy your /home
<emachines> good morning. I am trying to install ubuntu on my emachines G725 but I can see nothing because the brightness is at 1%... anyone got an idea?
<mcored> not sure why my CPU is going crazy with high cpu usage http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/4n4xrkuy/SystemMonitor_013.png
<deej1976> mcored: What does top show
<emachines> anyone can help me?
<topriddy> llutz_: I have followed your instructions, i added a my.conf, eveb copied my foo.so to both /usr/local/lib and /usr/lib. still fails for me.. I get error cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mcored> deej1976: it is shows banchee as 344 http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/twuf9976/SystemMonitor_014.png
<deej1976> mcored: top -n1 | pastebinit
<llutz_> topriddy: you ran "sudo ldconfig -a"?
<gabrielshahzad> i have a problem regarding "knemo". when i install the programm, the app-indicator shows up and everything is fine, but after rebooting ubuntu, the app-indicator won't show up
<deej1976> Is banshee scanning your music/film catalogue, streaming audio ?
<codefriar> is it possible to do a *.domain.com in the nfs exports file ?
<llutz_> topriddy: ldconfig -v    sry
<codefriar> if so, whats the syntax ?
<jujuBs> alow?
<geirha> codefriar: ''man exports'' should explain the syntax.
<mcored> whoa thats pretty cool deej1976 http://paste.ubuntu.com/745972/
<deej1976> codefriar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<deej1976> mcored: banshee is definitely been hungry. If your not doing anything with it "kill 2445"
<emachines> good morning. I am trying to install ubuntu on my emachines G725 but I can see nothing because the brightness is at 1%... anyone got an idea?
<chaospsychex> emachines: 0_o turn the brightness up on your monitor dude!
<emachines> chaospsychex: it doesnt work
<chaospsychex> restore factory settings then
<mcored> oh thanks thats much better now, i couldnt access banchee before and i wasnt even listening to any music
<chaospsychex> are you using the monitor right now?
<emachines> chaospsychex: its a notebook
<sipior> emachines: do you have an external monitor you can plug the thing into?
<chaospsychex> emachines: is the monitor ever displaying at full brightness?
<emachines> chaospsychex: no
<kermit> how is it that my screensaver can dim my display (right before the screensaver activates), but the brightness applet doesnt work?
<emachines> chaospsychex: yes
<emachines> chaospsychex: when turning on and off
<JerryNJ> anyone here fluent in LTSP (lucid) in Ubuntu who could help me?
<chaospsychex> emachines: are you hooking this monitor to your laptop for a screen ?
<emachines> chaospsychex: again i have no monitor
<emachines> chaospsychex: its a laptop
<Guest96937> How can I find my server's external IP
<chaospsychex> emachines: does the screen on the laptop work?
<emachines> chaospsychex: it does
<Koolvin> How can I find my server's external IP
<chaospsychex> emachines: which screen is dimming at boot? laptop screen ?
<deej1976> Koolvin: http://www.whatsmyip.org/more/
<emachines> chaospsychex: i only have a laptop here there is no other screen or monitor =)
<JerryNJ> anyone here fluent in LTSP (lucid) in Ubuntu who could help me? sorry for the repeats
<lacrymology> how can I install python 2.7 in 10.10?
<Koolvin> Deej1976, it's a server
<chaospsychex> emachines: are you trying a GUI install? which ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| JerryNJ
<ubottu> JerryNJ: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<JerryNJ> i need help configuring LTSP
<JerryNJ> and I know dhcpd is running and shouldnt be on my install
<mcored> also is it possible to globally display binary units in ubuntu?
<JerryNJ> im a dumb windows guy and need some guidance
<emachines> chaospsychex: 11.10 . I installed ubuntu already by setting off... acpi=off
<deej1976> Koolvin: ifconfig ?
<mcored> brb :)
<wide_awake> hi
<wide_awake> I want to have 2 users that are basically aliases
<wide_awake> so I made a second user with same UID as first user, and made the 2nd user's homedir a symlink to 1st user's
<wide_awake> however, now if I "sudo su - user2", it still thinks I'm user1.
<hobbel> Anyone knows if the win 8 pre developper beta works with Ubuntu in dual boot?
<RaTTuS|BIG> wide_awake it will be case you are - why do you want to do this
<wide_awake> RaTTuS|BIG, kind of a long story, but the condensed version is to run hadoop jobs as user2
<jow_laptop> hi. is there a way to fix the order of sound cards? it seems that every nth boot my internal and external sound cards swap places
<jow_laptop> this causes pulseaudio to hang
<jow_laptop> which in turn freezes qjackctl
<jow_laptop> some udev-foo maybe?
<Alperen> hi how can i change conky's height?
<wide_awake> RaTTuS|BIG, I'm trying to get the implicit "current username" to match the remote system's username
<jow_laptop> I am using ubtunu 10.04 LTS
<Koolvin> How can I find my server's external IP
<deej1976> Alperen: ask in #conky
<RaTTuS|BIG> Koolvin ipconfig
<sipior> wide_awake: i assume the entry for user1 comes before that of user2 in /etc/passwd?
<wide_awake> Koolvin, curl -s "http://checkip.dyndns.org/"
<wide_awake> sipior, yep
<MonkeyDust> yes
<MonkeyDust> or whatismyip
<chaospsychex> how do you boot with noacpi without grub ?
<sipior> wide_awake: so when it comes time to resolve the username from the uid, it will *always* find user1 first.
<wide_awake> sipior, ah, ok
<wide_awake> is there a way to do what I want?
<wide_awake> (short of setting up a proper user)
<sipior> wide_awake: well, it's doing what you told it to do :-)
<wide_awake> sipior, DWIM
<wide_awake> ;)
<S_T> hi all
<wide_awake> can I override USER or USERNAME in my environment?
 * wide_awake TIAS
<S_T> i have a problem with my dell DW1501 drivers
<S_T> any help ?
<jow_laptop> S_T: uhm not without you telling what the actual problem is ;)
<sipior> wide_awake: sure, you can set that to whatever you want. that's quite a kludge, though.
<wide_awake> indeed
<axisys> how do to install a language font .. article shows like garbage in browser..
<wide_awake> also, "whoami" still reports user1
<Koolvin> Where does phpmyadmin install?
<S_T> jow_laptop , i can't see the wlan card when typing sudo lshw -C network
<JerryNJ> i need help configuring LTSP
<JerryNJ> im a dumb windows guy and need some guidance
<sipior> wide_awake: why not simply set up a real account? i must've missed that part.
<MonkeyDust> !ask| JerryNJ
<ubottu> JerryNJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deej1976> !LTSP | JerryNJ
<ubottu> JerryNJ: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<wide_awake> sipior, because I want it to be exactly the same as my normal account (ssh keys, apps, permissions, etc)
<S_T> jow_laptop: i can't see the wlan card when typing sudo lshw -C network
<JerryNJ> can someone HELP me
<JerryNJ> i know what LTSP IS
<JerryNJ> im having trouble configuring
<chaospsychex> whats the key comb to switch to a TTY from gnome ?
<yongg> hi
<jow_laptop> S_T: looks like you need the proprietary broadcom sta driver
<ubuntu> cooolll xchat
<wide_awake> chaospsychex, ctrl+alt+f2
<deej1976> !edubuntuhandbook
<ubottu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<iandalton> chaospsychex: alt-f7
<MonkeyDust> JerryNJ  you've been asking for help for over 15 minutes, nobody knows what your question actually is
<frojnd> Hi there. With me I have 1tb WD external usb drive - fileystem for this hard disk is ZFS My task is to write about 400GB from ext4 to this external usb drive (ZFS) How can I do that? What do I have to install, what package? And how can I then mount zfs as normal user and write to it as normal user? Help much appreciated.
<wide_awake> chaospsychex, and ctrl+alt+f7 to switch back
<JerryNJ> and I know dhcpd is running and shouldnt be on my install
<chaospsychex> k
<iandalton> wide_awake: when at a TTY, you don't need ctrl
<deej1976> JerryNJ: Have you read Chapter 3?
<wide_awake> orly?
<wide_awake> hmm
<JerryNJ> !edubuntuhandbook
<ubottu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<S_T> how can i install that driver , i downloaded one from the internet , i'm running a live CD backtrack 5
<wide_awake> iandalton, I didn't know that.  now I'm 33% more efficient =D
<iandalton> wide_awake: if only :P
<axisys> s/how do to/how to/
<JerryNJ> i dont want to use the DHCP server
<Koolvin> Who should phpmyadmin folder be owned by
<JerryNJ> I already configured on my Win server
<martian> I just upgraded a server system to 11.10 and it keeps telling me that sda1 will be fsck'd on the next restart even after restarting, and if I try to boot into the recovery console, my keyboard no longer works :x
<jow_laptop> S_T: I don't know what backtrack 5 is, but ubuntu should offer you the proprietary driver option for boardcom-sta in the gui
<ghenoroc> Hello, i need some tech help. How do i get it?
<martian> ghenoroc: ask a question :)
<RaTTuS|BIG> ghenoroc ask a question
<jow_laptop> S_T: alternatively you can get it from http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<jow_laptop> anyway, looks like nobody knows my soundcard issue, I'll try elsewhere
<ghenoroc> After upgrading to 11.10, autoplay opens USB flash drive with vlc media player instead of the file browser. The same happens when is choose “open containing folder” in firefox after downloading something.  How do i fix that?
<mcored> hi all, i have to do xinput set-prop 15 "Device Enabled" 0 everytime i start ubuntu to disable the Touchpad, is there a way to automate this?
<chaospsychex> if i need acpi off to boot and i put the live cd in and highlight 'boot existing os' do i hit TAB to enter a command? noacpi ?
<giota> ?
<giota> ?
<giota> ?
<FloodBot1> giota: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S_T> how to install a wlan driver on backtrack 5 ?
<giota> ?
<giota> ??
<RaTTuS|BIG> S_T try a backtrack channel
<deej1976> !ask | giota
<ubottu> giota: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<giota> ?
<martian> ghenoroc: open folder anywhere, and select preferences from the tools menu
<martian> ghenoroc: in the media tab, you can edit the actions
<juniour> how to play windows game on ubuntu 10.10
<martian> ghenoroc: you probably want to select 'do nothing' for the media type, and check 'browse media when inserted'
<martian> !wine | juniour
<MonkeyDust> juniour  with virtual box
<ubottu> juniour: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<juniour> monkeydust by virtual box
<juniour> i have to install windows platform
<juniour> ha
<martian> MonkeyDust: I've never tried running a 3d game in virtualbox; does that work okay?
<17SAB0Y1G> junior, try qemu, virtualbox, or wine.
<juniour> i wanna to play play on linux platform not in windows
<Exopaladin> Pretty sure wine works on more stuff than virtualbox, virtualbox's directx support was pretty limited last time I tried
<MonkeyDust> martian  i only play DOOM for DOS, it's fast enough in vbox
<martian> juniour: well, it is a windows game so one way or another something has to be "emulated".
<juniour> yep?
<juniour> so
<martian> MonkeyDust: well jeez, you can play that on a phone now :)
<juniour> martin
<martian> juniour: so try 'wine'
<Reikoku> juniour: What are you trying to play?
<juniour> nfs
<juniour> mast wanted
<Exopaladin> Most wanted runs okay in wine iirc
<zhongxin> crossover is a good tool
<juniour> k
<juniour> hey
<Reikoku> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8714
<zhongxin> i tried nfs, but failed
<Reikoku> NFS Most Wanted: Gameplay works, cut scenes dont
<juniour> when i am updating my additional drivers i got white screen y?
<juniour> then i have to reinstall ubuntu again
<juniour> y???
<martian> juniour: sounds like a bug. Try searching the web for people with similar problems with the same graphics card
<juniour> k
<ghenoroc> martian: erm... i can't find the "tool menu"
<martian> ghenoroc: oh jeez, they probably hid it really well in 11.10. Try going to your preferences, and use the 'main menu' tool to show the 'file management' control panel. That is the same as the nautilus preferences
<martian> ghenoroc: or who knows, maybe they decided people don't need those options any more and removed them in 11.10
<shane_> File management can be accessed via the unity dock
<shane_> Either that or Alt+F2 -> 'Nautilus'
<ghenoroc> martian: Well i looked all over and even installed some extra settings applications, all i was able to do was to disable autorun, but the problem is still there. That's why i came here.
<Chriss_93> hello :) im looking for someone who can help me: i'm searching for an WLan driver for samsung hero r780... im new to ubuntu :-/
<deej1976> Chriss_93: lspci | pastebinit
<wide_awake> does "useradd" do anything other than creating entries in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow (assuming I didn't create a home dir or any groups)?
<prometheanfire> I know 9.10 is no longer supported, but does anyone know of a repo for it since ubuntu took down the official ones?
<martian> wide_awake: right. if I recall, useradd only literally adds the user, where 'adduser' will create the home directory and all.
<wide_awake> ok, cool
<faustisch> how do I switch back to classic gnome in 11.10?
<soccer>  irc:// #mysql
<wide_awake> so if I want to undo it, I can just delete the lines from those 2 files?
<deej1976> prometheanfire: try prefixing repo entires with old.
<wide_awake> soccer, try "/j #mysql"
<prometheanfire> deej1976: tried :P
<soccer> k, thanks
<prometheanfire> at least I think
<martian> wide_awake: yeah, or userdel (or is it deluser? bah!)
<wide_awake> hehe
<wide_awake> I created the user with the same uid as my normal username
<lowkie> prometheanfire, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wide_awake> so it says "can't delete, user is logged in"
<wide_awake> :-/
 * wide_awake is too chicken to use "-f"
<wide_awake> ;)
<prometheanfire> lowkie: thanks
<martian> ghenoroc: I just started my 11.10 virtualmachine just to check and yep, I don't see it either. I don't know why ubuntu decides with every release to offer less and less options to users.
<martian> wide_awake: oh then yeah you can just remove the lines. That's all it takes
<wide_awake> martian, thanks!
<cak054> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<ghenoroc> martian: Well, thanks anyway. Maybe a clean install at some point will fix it.
<scarleo> Hi, trying to report a bug and bug-reporter asked me to: Run the command "sudo hcidump -XYt > $HOME/hci.log" hcidump doesn't exist and is not installable. What is the correct command?
<ghenoroc> Another problem I have after the upgrade to 11.10 is that every time I start ubuntu (or just log in) the sound is on (unmuted). It’s annoying that it doesn’t remember the settings.
<screwgoth> Hi, can someone tell me where I can find the upstream source package for the useradd utility ?
<llutz_> screwgoth: get passwd-src
<alexeyy> How i can configure xorg? (/etc/xorg.conf doesnt exist)
<iceroot> screwgoth: http://pkg-shadow.alioth.debian.org/
<screwgoth> llutz_: Thanks a loy
<screwgoth> lot*
<ubuntu897> I noticed this morning when I connected to a wireless network using 10.04 that 20 or more exim4 processes mysteriously started up
<ubuntu897> I tried killing them but more started up
<soccer> How can I change my display Name?
<ubuntu897> Is there any case where this could be normal behaviour?
<deej1976> soccer: sudo gedit /etc/passwd
<soccer> that I know, what about the Chat?
<mrlipo> is thunderbird 8 coming to offical repo like ff?
<deej1976> soccer: which client
<soccer> xchat
<deej1976> soccer: Any Xchat users?
<deej1976> soccer: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<soccer> is there more user friendly ui?
<antoinev> Juste type //nick Your name
<iceroot> soccer: dont!!! edit passwd directly
<ubuntu897> lol
<soccer> ok
<soccer> cool
<soccer> ty
<iceroot> soccer: ther is usermod (cli) and also a gui client for managing your users
<Steve132> What could I do to write an init script that fails and asks the user for some input?  I'm using KUbuntu, and I want to emulate a particular kind of init script failure
<Steve132> that comes up before the gui
<quorke> Is it normal for exim4 to run just after connecting to a network?
<m_tadeu> hi..I'm trying to run sysprof, but it tells me to modprobe sysprof_module. when I do that, I get "FATAL: Module sysprof_module not found"
<screwgoth> I'm trying to figure out why useradd does not allow adding users with Capital Letters in the username on some systems
<screwgoth> Any ideas ?
<quorke> screwgoth: which systems are you talking about?
<MonkeyDust> it's a convention to not use capital letters, i guess
<iceroot> screwgoth: because some services will break then i guess
<screwgoth> iceroot: But it allows on some systems ....
<JuanJane> So, I need to change my password after getting it back from being stolen
<iceroot> screwgoth: and what is "on some systems"? gnu/linux?
<JuanJane> Is it at all possible for me to change it if I don't know the current password?
<iceroot> JuanJane: with a live-cd yes
<screwgoth> For example, it allows you on Ubuntu or Fedora on x86 but does not Fedora-Arm
<screwgoth> iceroot: I was wondering is this is a configure option
<screwgoth> But there is no such hint in the source code
<JuanJane> iceroot: what about with a USB?
<quorke> screwgoth: then it must be peculiar to the way the Fedora-Arm is configured
<iceroot> JuanJane: also working
<JuanJane> Sweet, ty
<iceroot> JuanJane: you just need access to /etc/shadow
<JuanJane> I don't know what that means
<screwgoth> quorke: You mean, the way useradd was configured before making it ?
<iceroot> JuanJane: that is the file where the password is stored
<tusharkumar> Hi everyone. I forgot my irc password, the one that was registered. Can anyone help on how to retrieve my old password.
<lowkie> JuanJane:  what version?
<iceroot> JuanJane: chroot on your installation will also work and you can call "passwd"
<iceroot> JuanJane: but when someone has taken your password, reinstall is the best way because you dont know what he has done
<iceroot> tusharkumar: #freenode
<quorke> screwgoth: I don't know. Either that or there is a configuration file somewhere
<screwgoth> quorke: But the shadow utiliy's source code does not have any such condition during "./confgure"
<DJones> tusharkumar: You'll need to join #freenode and ask there, the staff will be able to send a password reset email out to you#
<lowkie> JuanJane, boot into single user mode and run passwd
<screwgoth> quorke: That's exactly what I'm trying to find out ...
<quorke> screwgoth:have you tried posting at a fedora-arm related forum?
<screwgoth> quorke: As we speak ... however, I think the issue should be in the package ... not in the Distribution
<JuanJane> lowkie: how do I run passwd?
<geoffmcc> screwgoth: you prob can also find answer at freenode.net/faq.shtml
<lowkie> JuanJane, ever use terminal?
<JuanJane> ya
<graingert> odd issue -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746055/
<lowkie> JuanJane, are you in single user mode?
<JuanJane> I believe so
<lowkie> JuanJane, do you have a # prompt?
<JuanJane> idk what that means
<graingert> JuanJane: look at he part where you enter text
<LOLzzzzz> quit
<lowkie> JuanJane, in single user mode, you should be at a text screen with a "#" on the screen.  You can type ls, etc.
<graingert> what characters are on the screen next to the cursor
<JuanJane> On Terminal?
<JuanJane> Just my login name@comp name:~$
<graingert> JuanJane: do you have a terminal window open?
<JuanJane> ya
<graingert> so you are running x
<graingert> X11*
<lowkie> JuanJane, just type in passwd…it will prompt you for a new password
<JuanJane> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<JuanJane> passwd: password unchanged
<JuanJane> That would have been kind of scary if it was that easy
<lowkie> JuanJane, do you know your current password?
<JuanJane> graingert: I'm running Ubuntu 11.11
<JuanJane> No
<graingert> 11.10
<JuanJane> Right
<namidark_> So I was installing the broadcom adapater drivers on a laptop and now the eth0 is gone -- anyone have any tips to get me going?
<graingert> X11 is the system used to display windows on the screen
<JuanJane> oh
<graingert> okay can you get root?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<graingert> JuanJane: ?
<JuanJane> Tell me how
<sl3vin> java?
<graingert> JuanJane: okay well do you have anything in your keyring that you can't loose?
<JuanJane> Keyring?
<graingert> yes
<graingert> ie saved passwords
<graingert> keychain
<graingert> you'll lose access to those
<graingert> if you change password via root
<graingert> if you're sure about that, reboot to grub choose the second option, choose drop to root shell
<graingert> then use passwd username
<kamilnadeem> I am having a issue with the sound in my newly installed Ubuntu 11.10 , my 4.1 speaker system is not being recognised and only front speakers are working. Also when playing a file , the sound is breaking as the system In continuously switching between  Headphone and speakers . ?
<graingert> and new password
<graingert> then "reboot now"
<sl3vin> java chat?
<graingert> kamilnadeem: go to the sound menu
<graingert> sl3vin: #java
<kamilnadeem> In it
<graingert> hit the hardware tab
<CharminTheMoose> How can I stop logging to the harddisk on ubuntu? rsyslogd keeps waking the disk up when it goes into standby.
<graingert> kamilnadeem: and imgur.com a screenshot
<kamilnadeem> OK
<sl3vin> graingert: any other java chat rooms?
<graingert> nope
<sl3vin> k
<kamilnadeem> here http://i.imgur.com/QboOU.png
<namidark_> Any ideas on getting eth0 back or where to look?
<phlak_user> namidark_: i just got in; can you pl repeat your problem
<kamilnadeem> graingert:It is constantly shuffling between those 2 options and I am also selecting the 4.1 analog system but It auto reverts to analog stereo?
<namidark_> phlak_user: I was installing the broadcom drivers for wifi and rebooted, after rebooting eth0 was removed and will no longer startup anymore
<usr13> namidark_: What does ifconfig say?
<phlak_user> namidark_: removed from where?
<namidark_> usr13: ifconfig just lists the loopback device (lo)
<namidark_> phlak_user: it got removed /etc/network/interfaces (I added it back) and from the listing in ifconfig
<phlak_user> namidark_: are you on desktop or server?
<namidark_> phlak_user: laptop
<soreau> namidark_: What ethernet controller is reported by lspci? Possibly lspci|grep Eth
<kamilnadeem> any help?
<thiag> ola
<phlak_user> namidark_: i mean the version of ubuntu; why are you editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<namidark_> soreau: Broadcom BCM4401-B0
<thiag> alguem do brasil ?
<phlak_user> !es| thiag
<ubottu> thiag: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<linuxmintnoob> i need help with my broadcom 4309 wireless adapter
<namidark_> phlak_user: 11.1 (latest)
<soreau> namidark_: You have broadcom ethernet and wifi?
<linuxmintnoob> im on natty
<namidark_> soreau: apparentl
<thiag> no tens em portugues ?
<namidark_> y
<phlak_user> namidark_: isnt network manager working?
<linuxmintnoob> i have installed the new kernel
<phlak_user> !br| thiag
<ubottu> thiag: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<linuxmintnoob> but it isnt reqnonizing the adapter
<soreau> namidark_: Can you show the line from lspci for your ethernet device?
<thiag> obrigado buenos dias
<linuxmintnoob> i tried that it says no command y that name
<linuxmintnoob> by*
<namidark_> soreau: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<namidark_> phlak_user: Where is the network manager?
<soreau> namidark_: You should first make sure the module is loaded for the ethernet device
<linuxmintnoob> it is
<namidark_> soreau: how can I check that? lsmod .... ?
<phlak_user> namidark_: are you on a graphical desktop system?
<soreau> namidark_: yes but you'll need to know what it's called
<namidark_> phlak_user: yes
<namidark_> phlak_user: latest ubuntu
<namidark_> soreau: hmm I'm not seeing it in there
<phlak_user> namidark_: the network icon on the top right corner is the network-manager
<namidark_> phlak_user: I can';t use that because it can't find the device (eth0) to add it
<phlak_user> namidark_: you dont have to add any interface info into /etc/network/interfaces
<soreau> namidark_: Let's see if we can't figure out what the module name is for it
<namidark_> soreau: what else can I tell you :)?
<kno14m3> any1 here familiar with msf?
<kamilnadeem> I am having a issue with the sound in my newly installed Ubuntu 11.10 , my 4.1 speaker system is not being recognised and only front speakers are working. Also when playing a file , the sound is breaking as the system In continuously switching between  Headphone and speakers . ?
<kamilnadeem> graingert:It is constantly shuffling between those 2 options and I am also selecting the 4.1 analog system but It auto reverts to analog stereo?
<phlak_user> kamilnadeem: use padevchooser to select the correct audio device
<kamilnadeem> what is that ?
<AndyUbuntu> helloooo
<kamilnadeem> how to use it ?
<AndyUbuntu> :)
<AndyUbuntu> i have come accross a real problem and need to fix an sd card
<AndyUbuntu> would anyone show me any tips as i am unable to read it :s
<AndyUbuntu> any help would really be appreciated here
<AndyUbuntu> :)
<Aliv3> help with what
<Aliv3> AndyUbuntu, put it in your android phone it will fix it for you
<phlak_user> kamilnadeem: sorry; that package isnt in 11.10 anymore; use pavucontrol instead
<martian> AndyUbuntu: It's not clear what you need
<AndyUbuntu> this is an sd card for a flip cam
<Aliv3> so android >2 fixes them
<AndyUbuntu> i put it in my laptop which has a slot for it and it is not able to read
<AndyUbuntu> I dont have android myself
<namidark_> soreau: any luck?
<AndyUbuntu> so it will be able to read it?
<graingert> AndyUbuntu: odd
<soreau> namidark_: Just wrote a one liner to check all modules, sec
<graingert> AndyUbuntu: run dmesg before and after you insert the card
<Aliv3> idk what to do, your going to have to format it sry
<graingert> and compare the output
<AndyUbuntu> im not familiay with that
<HadiM> hi
<AndyUbuntu> what should i look for?
<Aliv3> format
<soreau> namidark_: k, think I found it
<namidark_> soreau: :D
<soreau> namidark_: Try 'sudo modprobe b44' then check ifconfig for eth0 interface
<AndyUbuntu> i am not able to format is for some reason, i have tried the "Disk Utility" application though
<namidark_> soreau: module bf44 not found
<soreau> namidark_: Try reading what I said
<kevwilde> When i press Shutdown or Reboot from unity3D, i just go back to lightdm's login screen. To actually reboot, i need to open a terminal and type "sudo reboot now", likewise for shutdown. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<Aliv3> soreau: temper; other guy: idk
<Aliv3> sorry
<namidark_> soreau: sorry -- its not in ifconfig either after running that
<namidark_> errrr
<namidark_> hold on :D
<soreau> namidark_: Does 'lsmod|grep b44' show it's loaded?
<namidark_> soreau: you sir, are awesome
<namidark_> :D
<soreau> namidark_: Now for some reason it's not loading by default when you boot..
<AndyUbuntu> is there any way to output dmesg to a file?
<soreau> namidark_: I assume you've tried rebooting and still no eth0 interface?
<namidark_> soreau: should I try rebooting and see if it goes away?
<IamInBuntuU> i am getting the following error, what it mean?  ##java :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<usr13>   !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<in0cula> in my laptop i can manage to reduce the brightness but at the minimun it is still to high, is there a way to decrease the brightness of laptop LCD? thx
<IamInBuntuU> great
<ckdfuje> anyone good with iptables? I asked on #netfilter but no one is active
<soreau> namidark_: Yes, reboot and see if it's loaded. If it isn't, you'll have to manually add b44 to /etc/modules
<usr13> ckdfuje: What do you need to do?
<namidark_> soreau: k rebooting; thanks for the help so far :D
<ckdfuje> usr13, I'm trying to understand this: https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TransparentProxy#AnonymizingMiddlebox
<ckdfuje> "an example: host A, on 192.168.0.1 -> "middlebox" on 192.168.0.2 -> router on 192.168.1.1. Why can't I ping the router from A?"
<ckdfuje> "why can't I ping router from A?"
<AndyUbuntu> anyone here provide any help for fixing an SD Card?
<kevwilde> no one has a problem shutting down his ubuntu 11.10 with unity3D?
<deej1976> host A -> middlebox -> router ?
<AndyUbuntu> help would be really appreciated :s
<ckdfuje> deej1976, see the link, it's about tor
<ckdfuje> deej1976, middlebox routes all traffic from A through tor except local 192.168.1.0/24 and 192.168.0.0/24
<namidark_> soreau: just add b44 to the end of my /etc/modules file?
<soreau> Namachieli: correct
<soreau> namidark_: correct
 * deej1976 leaving for the day
<ckdfuje> :(
<AndyUbuntu> p.s. I am currently trying to use the "disk utility" application and am really having problems with it :s
<moo-> thanks for putting firefox 8 in my computer and sorry for calling you guys jerks!
<sardior> I just love this new 'dogpile on the rabbit' organization of our programs... however that is not what I'm here to complain about. printer: "This action not supported by this backend."
<usr13> ckdfuje: if A's subnet mask is 255.255.0.0  you can.  If it is 255.255.255.0  you can't
<ckdfuje> usr13: thanks!
<IamInBuntuU> how do I register for java chat room?
<sardior> "Please report a bug as this should not have happened. Provides postdcript-driver not supported"
<usr13> ckdfuje: Since your router is on a different subnet, you would need 255.255.0.0 as subnet
<GirlyGirl> Hi , is it possible to have a video wallpaper like Dreamscene in Windows Vista under KDE?
<usr13> ckdfuje: Since your router is on a different subnet, you would need 255.255.0.0 as netmask
<usr13> corrected...
<luist> hey guys, tutorial tells to mount -t proc none /proc and mount -t sysfs none /sys  but i need to mount / to run a command (update-initramfs -u)… what should i do?? mount the host / with --bind wont work
<ckdfuje> usr13, can you also tell me this: the prerouting policy is accept, so what happens with all the packets that aren't explicitly redirected like all udp that isn't port 53?
<soreau> namidark_: Out of curiosity, is there any output from 'grep -R b44 /etc/modprobe*'?
<meskarune> GirlyGirl: yes, you can make an xscreensaver your wallpaper. many people have an animated matrix code as their wallpaper
<usr13> ckdfuje: Idono
<AndyUbuntu> this is one of the errors i receive when trying to format the drive Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<meskarune> girlygirl: also there is this: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/12/15/animated-wallpaper-on-your-ubuntu-810-desktop/
<AndreNunes_> some softwares are closing without my command in new version of ubuntu. Somebody can help me?
<catphish> does ubuntu's interfaces config file allow for assigning multiple IPs to the same interface (not to a :x virtual subinterface)
<AndyUbuntu> have to get the card working
<ee364a11> part
<usr13> capri: If you use alias''
<namidark_> soreau: /etc/modprobe doesn't exist
<soreau> namidark_: Can you please read what I asked?
<GirlyGirl> meskarune: I said KDE, plasma runs as a layer over everything so the screensaver thing never works, it appears behing plasma, the only thing that would work is a plugin for plasma wallpaper
<seanh> Anyone know a way to highlight-search or filter your terminal scrollback in linux? e.g. something like this: http://invisibletheory.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/iterm.jpg I can't believe this doesn't exist on linux, I'm a programmer and really need to search and filter debugging output in my termina;
<AndreNunes_> some softwares are closing without my command in new version of ubuntu. Somebody can help me?
<namidark_> soreau: :( sorry again heh -- it says blacklist b44 install wl modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb; modprobe --ignore-install wl; modprobe --ignore-install b44 \n blacklist b44
<seanh> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/ab/ITerm2.png
<AndyUbuntu> cool, thanks guys :P
<namidark_> soreau: could ndiswrapper have messed it up?
<usr13> catphish: If you use alias'  See: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-creating-or-adding-new-network-alias-to-a-network-card-nic/
<catphish> usr13: i don't really want to use :x aliases
<usr13> catphish: Then what do you want to do?
<catphish> add multiple IPs to the same interface without an alias interface, ie add them all to eth0
<GirlyGirl> Anyone?
<soreau> namidark_: yes. The problem is the module is blacklisted. So instead of trying to load it manually in /etc/modules, you should remove the blacklist for it
<namidark_> soreau: I had but it didnt do it for some reason
<sardior> (ok... screen scrolled up, question not answered.) Thanks, I feel just as invisible as I always do when I come in here. No answers.
<namidark_> soreau: any chance on getting your help with the wifi too :o?
<soreau> namidark_: It's clearly blacklisted from that output
<usr13> catphish: Why would you want to do that?
<AndreNunes_>  some softwares are closing without my command in the new version of ubuntu. Somebody can help me?
<IamInBuntuU> what is YourNick?
<catphish> usr13: because aliases like that are somewhat deprecated
<soreau> namidark_: You should have no references to b44 anywhere in /etc/modprobe* or /etc/modules and then it should automatically load
<usr13> catphish: Really?
<catphish> usr13: networkmanager and iproute2 don't use them for example
<soreau> namidark_: For wifi, the only chipsets I avoid (and avoid supporting) are broadcom
<soreau> ! broadcom | namidark_
<ubottu> namidark_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<catphish> you can now add IP addresses directly to an interface without an alias
<catphish> but not sure how you express that in the interfaces config file
<namidark_> soreau: alright well thank you very much :)
<soreau> namidark_: np
<codefriar> I'm using ubuntu ami's on EC2, and trying to setup an NFS server / clients. I've hit the problem where the client is permission denied because the dns lookups don't match forward and backward. How can I resolve that? (esp since when I run dig -x, i get Ip's and hostnames that match)
<meskarune> GirlyGirl: I just joined the chan, so I can't see your previous posts. :P Maybe you should join #kde and ask them about it?
<catphish> usr13: "Modern distributions are in the process of deprecating ifconfig and route, replacing them with iproute2, which has been available since 1999-April-17 for Linux 2.2.4, though many distributions still fail to use it throughout. iproute2 includes support for all common functions of ifconfig(8), route(8), arp(8) and netstat(1), and beyond that, multicast configuration support, tunnel and virtual link management, traffic control
<catphish>  (such as bandwidth shaping), and (lowlevel) IPsec configuration among others."
<catphish> personally i like iproute2
<meskarune> seanh: why don't you use cat and grep?
<usr13> catphish: I've never done that, (other than  using aliases).
<seanh> meskarune: how exactly?
<Pici> seanh:
 * theadmin likes netcfg
<catphish> no worries
<usr13> catphish: Maybe you are confusing routes with IP addresses?
<Pici> seanh: (er, oops). I'm not sure what those screenshots are showing you.
<catphish> usr13: i really think i'm not
<catphish> :)
<meskarune> seanh: with pipes. pipe the terminal output you want to search
<usr13> catphish: Where is the above quote from?
<seanh> Pici: in iTerm2 on OS X you can type CMD-f to start searching, and it highlights all the search matches in your terminal scrollback
<Pici> seanh: If you want to know how to search in 'less', just press / and then type your search term.
<ersok> hello, i need help. I've an acer c110 pico projector and i found a driver on this website : https://github.com/rettichschnidi/acerc11xdrv and i dont know how can i install it
<catphish> usr13: wikipedia's ifconfig page
<meskarune> seanh: http://www.december.com/unix/tutor/pipesfilters.html
<pulchras_> Hi, could anyone recommend me a program for formatting a drive with NTFS?
<catphish> usr13: http://paste.codebasehq.com/pastes/kuknvcmpkoj53xgkjv (notice the first example shows only a single interface with one ip, but the second command shows multiple IPs on eth0)
<Pici> seanh: Thats up to your terminal emulator then, I don't think that gnome-terminal can do that.
<seanh> Piping the command output to less, ack, etc. doesn't work
<dante_> use gparted
<catphish> ip addr replaces ifconfig
<seanh> e.g. mycommand | ack 'term'
<seanh> output is the same as if I just did `mycommand`, no searcing, filtering, highlighting, ack doesn't work like this somehow
<theadmin> seanh: Could you just use grep?
<seanh> Also piping it into less and then trying to search within less doesn't work
<AndyUbuntu> did someone say they could help with the SD card problem
<arcsky> hello guys
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: What's the problem exactly?
<arcsky> how do i install java jre for firefox ?
<usr13> catphish: Well, maybe someone else on here knows what your talking about because I don't.  :)
<seanh> theadmin: No, same as ack, output is not affected by piping to grep
<arcsky> pt-get install openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<theadmin> !java | arcsky
<arcsky> didint work
<ubottu> arcsky: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, i seem to be getting a read issue
<usr13> catphish: /join ##linux
<dante_> does anyone here uses backtrack ??
<Jordan_U> seanh: command 2>&1 | grep foo
<AndyUbuntu> I have tried to format the card and it fails
<theadmin> dante_: No support for that nonsense here
<lgp171188> Hi, suddenly after recent updates, desktop notification sounds stopped working, but audio through applications works fine. How to find out what could be wrong and fix it?
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | dante_
<ubottu> dante_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dante_> okay... sorry :X
<catphish> usr13: i'm in ##linux
<catphish> nobody there got back to me
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, i really need to use this drive so if there is you can provide some tips on how to fix the issue that would be great
<seanh> Jordan_U: that gives no output at all, even though the search term should match some lines
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: What's the filesystem on the device?
<codefriar> I'm using ubuntu ami's on EC2, and trying to setup an NFS server / clients. I've hit the problem where the client is permission denied because the dns lookups don't match forward and backward. How can I resolve that? (esp since when I run dig -x, i get Ip's and hostnames that match) is there a way to turn off that check?
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, i think it is formatted in FAT16 as it was for a flip camera
<Jordan_U> seanh: Make sure that you're using the proper case (grep is case sensitive by default). Also, less should work by doing something like this: command 2>&1 | less
<fff> hi
<seanh> Jordan_U: Ah wait, that does work with ack!
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: FAT16? That still exists? Anyway, dismount the drive and fsck it
<voidr> histo, how, I did an upgrade recently and something is grabbing a key from my keyboard, how can I find out what? how can I see all the keyboard events?
<voidr> *hi
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, lol i have checked another SD card and it was FAT16 so think this is likely to be also
<dante_> andyubuntu is the data still on the disk ??
<ragnarok> ikonia: hey
<AndyUbuntu> dante_ this is some data on the disk that i dont mind removing
<ersok> hello, i need help. I've an acer c110 pico projector and i found a driver on this website : https://github.com/rettichschnidi/acerc11xdrv and i dont know how can i install it
<theadmin> voidr: xev
<seanh> Jordan_U: Yeah less is best because I can try multiple different searches and have the results highlighted, and the lines that don't match are still there for me to see as well
<dante_> whats the problem andyubuntu can u be more specific ??
<dante_> is the disk not accessible ??
<Jordan_U> seanh: Basically the problem is that your command is outputing some or all of what you want to search through to stderr rather than stdout.
<AndyUbuntu> dante_ its not accessible at all at the moment. I took it out my flip cam as it ihad ran out of batteries and i has not worked since
<magellan> hi may i ask whats this line means [ "`date +%Y%m%d -r ${CURRENTFILE}`" = "${CURRENTDIR}${DATE}" ] && ; $CURRENTFILE = sa23 & (${CURRENTDIR}${DATE} = 20111123)
<seanh> Jordan_U: Yeah, thanks. Noted this in my log file
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: Did you fsck it?
<voidr> FocusIn event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x6c00001,
<voidr>     mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor
<Jordan_U> seanh: You're welcome.
<voidr> does this mean anything?
<AndyUbuntu> thadmin, it did not appear with fsck for some reason
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: Oh, uhm, does it get detected at all? Does it create anything in /dev?
<voidr> what could be grabbing my Z key?
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, it is detected and appears as "sdb"
<AndyUbuntu> /dev/sdb
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: Okay, but it has no partitions? (sdb1, sdb2, sdb3...), right?
<dante_> andyubuntu why dont you just try formatting your SD ?
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, it has no partitions at all
<AndyUbuntu> it has no partitions at all
<stray_wolf> Anyone use unity?
<AndyUbuntu> hello
<ee364a11> fun
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: Run: sudo cfdsik /dev/sdb
<magellan> hi may i ask whats this line means [ "`date +%Y%m%d -r ${CURRENTFILE}`" = "${CURRENTDIR}${DATE}" ] && ; $CURRENTFILE = sa23 & (${CURRENTDIR}${DATE} = 20111123)
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: Create the partitions
<nathan0n5ire> stray_wolf, you should use gnome-shell, it's so much nicer than unity
<AndyUbuntu> auhaisdhihasiud
<stray_wolf> I just found a way to add a quick list of files to the home folder launcher.
<AndyUbuntu> asdbiasdh
<AndyUbuntu> asdiuhas
<stray_wolf> I wann get to know something new, wand watch it grow a little before I ditch it.
<dante_> use unity-2D better then 3D
<magellan> hi may i ask whats this line means [ "`date +%Y%m%d -r ${CURRENTFILE}`" = "${CURRENTDIR}${DATE}" ] && .....variables are $CURRENTFILE = sa23 & (${CURRENTDIR}${DATE} = 20111123)
<stray_wolf> Unity works fine for me.  I always used cairo-dock so I'm pretty use to the interface.
<stray_wolf> It just needs more sub-docks.
<stray_wolf> Or sub-launcheers.
<theadmin> magellan: It checks if the output of the command equals "${CURRENTDIR}$PDATE}"
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, sorry i could not reply for some reason
<dante_> hii admin how are you ??
<AndyUbuntu> uhaidhaisdh]
<AndyUbuntu> aidbiashdas
<dante_> wb andy
<AndyUbuntu> asdhbasidbioas
<AndyUbuntu> ashdasidbhias
<AndyUbuntu> ]
<FloodBot1> AndyUbuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stray_wolf> The attractive thing about ubuntu is that you can always switch out your interface if you don't like the one out-of-the-box.
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: I hear your reply, stop that...
<ersok> hello, i need help. I've an acer c110 pico projector and i found a driver on this website : https://github.com/rettichschnidi/acerc11xdrv and i dont know how can i install it
<theadmin> stray_wolf: lol, why not just build something on your own with the interface that you *like* right away?
<stray_wolf> Becuase, things change, people figure out different methods.  I did that from Karmic to Natty, then got bored with my highly modified desktop.
<Salva> OI
<Salva> alguem afim de teclar comigo ?
<magellan> theadmin, thanks also im confused also this one if my interpretation is correct [ ! -L ${CURRENTFILE} ] && does is means false if ${CURRENTFILE} exist and symbolink link and not continue
<theadmin> magellan: If ${CURRENTFILE} exists and is not a symbolic link, then...
<stray_wolf> I barely used the gnome panel except for notifications...much like in Unity.  I had compiz animations and plugins operating and cubes with skydomes, and cairo-dockGL fully animated.
 * theadmin loves her xfce
<stray_wolf> Unity is at lot like how I used to set up my system so I see no need to do too much other than adding some sub-launchers to the home launcher, and maybe for a few other launchers.
<hanasaki> what is a good service to use to relay out smtp on tls or ssl with auth?
<guidov> my /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic directory is almost empty, while it should contain a lot of files. how do i install these?
<stray_wolf> And a few more lenses/scopes.
<dante_> guidov reinstall the header files ...
<stray_wolf> Which I'm off to do now...later!
<theadmin> guidov: sudo apt-get source PACKAGENAME will give you the sources for PACKAGENAME.
<guidov> ok, so what do i type?
<dante_> type this guidov-> apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.38
<dante_> that will work ...
<guidov> for some reason it keeps installing Linux 3.X stuff, while uname -r gives me 2.6.38-8-generic
<theadmin> guidov: Did you reboot into the new kernel after installing it?
<guidov> i boot every day
<dante_> lol
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, sorry i had to rebbot
<AndyUbuntu> reboot
<dante_> wb andy
<guidov> how would i boot into the new kernel then?
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: Okay, fine, just recreate the partitions on the device
<moi> yo ppl, does anybody know where a can find some beep musics?
<AndyUbuntu> problems emerged with fsck
<Pici> !ot | moi
<ubottu> moi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> moi: That's offtopic.
<dante_> open terminal .. type reboot .. enter
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, what it the best way i can do that?
<dante_> and select your kernel
<moi> ouch
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: It should be rather... obvious from there
<guidov> ok, i will try that
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, thanks. I will givei it a shot
<|Anthony|> trying to install makehuman and one of the dependencies is dos2unix which is not in the repos for 10.04
<|Anthony|> is there a repo i could add to get it or somewhere i can find it?
<grendal-prime> grrr on drobo
<|Anthony|> grendal-prime, was that response to me?
<guidov> dante_, i rebooted, i can't select a kernel, and it's still Linux 2.6.38
<theadmin> |Anthony|: When someone replies to you, they put your name in, like this <--
<|Anthony|> theadmin, that's not always the case, but thank you for your insightful input
<grendal-prime> no
<grendal-prime> im just ffrustrated with drobo
<|Anthony|> ah
<duelle> Hi there - since updating to 11.10 I have 1 to 2 complete system freezes a day. The only thing I could find was the following message in kern.log http://pastebin.com/NGng33SB
<ee364a11> fun
<ubuntunoob> i am having problems with a dell latitude d505
<ubuntunoob> the broadcom 4309 wireless does not work
<ubuntunoob> i have kernel 3.1.2 oneiric
<guidov> so how do i boot into kernel 3.X? it keeps booting into 2.6.38-8-generic
<ubuntunoob> remove kernel 2.6 from synaptic
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, i think this drive is rendered useless
<ubuntunoob> and it should boot into kernel 3 by default
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: What makes you think that?
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin it picks the card up as 1gb and it is a 16gb disk
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: Oh... That's weird.
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, slightly strange
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: Happens to some chinese drives for unknown reason to me
<guidov> ubuntunoob, it doesn't boot into 3 by default. do i change this with grub?
<ubuntunoob> i said delete the other kernel from synaptic
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, i think i may of taken the sd card out of the device while it was still doing something
<ubuntunoob> boot into 2.6 and go into synaptic and remove all the other kernel versions
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, thus distroying the sd card :s
<guidov> ok
<guidov> doing so
<dante_> apt-get remove linux-header 3x or whatever
<arcsky> why doesnt this crap ubuntu handle the JRE java in firefox ?
<theadmin> guidov: Don't listen to that...
<theadmin> arcsky: Did you read the guide I linked you to?
<guidov> theadmin, what do you mean?
<theadmin> guidov: Removing kernels is a bad idea, especially the ones you use...
<guidov> what do i do then?
<ubuntunoob> it works for me :P
<dante_> well u can simply edit your grub.cfg file for the default booting option ..
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin, do you think that would of caused it
<theadmin> guidov: Did you try pressing LeftShift when GRUB comes on? (to get to the menu)
<theadmin> AndyUbuntu: Yeah, I suppose.
<arcsky> theadmin: nope
<AndyUbuntu> no?
<ee364a11> 1321
<theadmin> arcsky: Then do so, ffs...
<guidov> theadmin, i will try that
<theadmin> !java | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<AndyUbuntu> theadmin i will have to get another
<AndyUbuntu> thanks for your help
<dr_willis> look_buffer_timestamp = "[%H:%M:%S]"
<AndyUbuntu> been very frustrating
<AndyUbuntu> :)
<dr_willis> oops; :_
<theadmin> dr_willis: lol :P Confusing terminals?
<ubuntunoob> anyone help me with my problem i cant get my wireless to work on my dell latitude d505
<dr_willis> yep.
<dr_willis> reconfiguring my weechat
<ee364a11> fun
<ubuntunoob> what do i have to install to get it to work ?
<dante_> ubuntunoob ... you got network manager ??
<ubuntunoob> yes
<dante_> or wicd ?
<dr_willis> night all.
<ubuntunoob> im not sure
<ubuntunoob> i think gnome network manager
<dante_> well try this ifconfig wlan0 up
<p1ruj3> so when i install a printer and it does the search for a network printer it ends up adding the local machines ip to hosts.deny on my samba server... when i remove that entry and restart denyhosts service i still cant connect from local machine but if i reboot i can
<p1ruj3> what else do i need to restart?
<arcsky> theadmin: u mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ?
<Zigory> hi
<arcsky> theadmin: give me a proper working guide please
<ubuntunoob> it says wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<theadmin> arcsky: That's the one...
<Zigory> im new ubuntu user :D
<Zigory> and I have one question
<theadmin> Zigory: Ask it
<dante_> type ifconfig does it shows wlan0 there ??
<dante_> ubuntunoob
<Zigory> its normal that ATi Driver is downloading very slow
<Zigory> ?
<bekks> dante_: It cant, since the message is very clear.
<ubuntunoob> no just loopback and eth1
<arcsky> theadmin: i do now at-get  install *java*
<arcsky> what can i do next ?
<dante_> ubuntunoob you sure your wireless is on ??
<dante_> wich drivers u got ??
<ubuntunoob> i dont
<ubuntunoob> how do install them ???
<pikaciu> lspci
<ubuntunoob> i dont see anything
<dante_> wich wireless modem u got broadcom or atheros ??
<ubuntunoob> all i see is broadcom bcm 4309
<dante_> okay broadcom i see
<Zigory> ubuntu servers are overloaded?
<FlexGuy> anybody know channel for open-iscsi discussion ? nss
<ee364a11> fun
<ee364a11> fun
<pikaciu> ubuntunoob: what says additional drivers   ?
<ubuntunoob> nothing
<ubuntunoob> theres nothing theres its just blank
<ubuntunoob> and says no drivers in use
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Please paste the complete line you get with: lspci | grep -i broadcom
<bekks> ubuntunoob: With the information you already provided, your chipset isnt supported. This must be verified.
<ubuntunoob> are you joking
<ee364a11> fff
<ubuntunoob> not supported ???
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Please just provide the line I asked you for :)
<ubuntunoob> ok
<arcsky> JRE not installed/Java is disabled.
<ubuntunoob> bekks: it says 01:03.0 Network controller broadcom corporation bcm4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)
<pikaciu> good
<ubuntunoob> now what??
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Now we need the 9 chars resulting from: lspci -vn | grep -i BCM | cut -f3 -d" "
<dante_> ubuntunoob ... well u need to configure your wireless settings ...
<bekks> dante_: Without a supported chipset (thats all we know until know) that will be pretty hard. :)
<ee364a11> fun
<dante_> thats what we got google for ...
<dante_> ubuntunoob i can guide you as it's a bit tricky to setup broadcom drivers on ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> please do
<ubuntunoob> i tried that command but it keeps saying cut opion requires an arqument
<dante_> okay im sending you a link .... it's solved there ....
<dante_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<dante_> :)
<ubuntunoob> module bcmw15 not found
<dyd> guys how can i look for all doc files on an hd?
<arcsky> firefox is shitty, chrome <3
<dante_> what a drag ....
<dante_> wait a sec i need to check it .. i dont got broadcom drivers ...
<dupondje> Hi, Its the second time this week my system completely freezes. Nothing is responding anymore. Atm its freezed again, anything I can execute to debug?
<geoffmcc> dante_: installing broadcom drivers is as easy as running firmware-b43-installer
<ee364a11> hi
<dante_> geoffmcc why dont you help ubuntunoob if it's that easy ?
<pikaciu> lol
<geoffmcc>  dante_: i just got back from away and saw your message to him, i was just letting you know its not as difficult as you think
<dante_> i never said it's difficult for me .. but it possibly will be difficult for ubuntunoob ... please mind the fact ...
<nero> Question- does anyone know how to get php's mail function to properly send modified headers (e.g.- a from: header) in ubuntu 10.10?  No matter what I do, my from header is igorned when the email goes out.
<ubuntunoob> i installed the firmware installer
<ubuntunoob> what now?
<geoffmcc> ubuntunoob: when you run the firmware installer after it is done it will download and install driver on own
<pikaciu> ifconfig again
<Stava> I'm trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics  but I get stuck at the first step. "grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-2.6.*" results in "No such file or directory"
<glebihan> nero, do you have several custom headers ?
<nero> glebihan: no, just from:
<ubuntunoob> geoff it still doesnt work
<geoffmcc> ubuntunoob: you may then need to go to additional drivers and activate, i dont remember if firmware installer activates it or not
<ee364a11> fun
<ee364a11> f
<huh> hey y'all
<nero> and this same code works just fine on a centos server, so I dont think it is the php code.
<geoffmcc> ubuntunoob: after you installed firmware installer did it pop up and say anything after that?
<ubuntunoob> no
<dante_> lol...
<ubuntunoob> and its still blank
<dante_> wich version on ubuntu u got ubuntunoob ??
<ubuntunoob> on additional drivers
<ubuntunoob> on natty
<huh> I have a quick question for you ppl. I have a bunch of identical computers for a lab and I want to make set one up, make an identical copy of the hard drive and then install it on all of the other computers. Like a ghost image or whatever. What software do y'all recommend?
<pkkm> How to downgrade a package?
<genii-around> Stava: Perhaps you have only version 3 kernels?
<A|i3N> So teach me something guys N gals - is there a command that will take a file (Like a list of commands) and arrange each line alphabetically?
<pikaciu> ubuntunoob: ifconfig still  says loopback and eth only ?
<geoffmcc> ubuntunoob: and with a wired connection you installed the firmware-b43-installer and not the lpphy one
<Pici> A|i3N: sort
<ubuntunoob> yes and yes
<A|i3N> sort... ok *will play with it* THanks :)
<geoffmcc> ubuntunoob: one sec
<topihitam> hi @ll, my ubuntu have a connexion problem, when try opening web sites no one get open, then when i try to ping a WAN ip ping = 0 no ping cose no connexion, but when i ping the ubuntu IP from External PC the ping is good :////
<huh> anyone?
<topihitam> hi @ll, my ubuntu have a connexion problem, when try opening web sites no one get open, then when i try to ping a WAN ip ping = 0 no ping cose no connexion, but when i ping the ubuntu IP from External PC the ping is good (i've disabled the UFW but nothing change) someone can help please ?
<genii-around> A|i3N: Like the "sort" command?
<dante_> ubuntunoob does it shows the broadcom proprietary driver in hardware drivers ?
<ubuntunoob> no
<pikaciu> ubuntunoob: did you type 'broadcom' in synaptic ?
<geoffmcc> ubuntunoob: what do you get if you run lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 in terminal?
<kahoo> halo
<Jilly> topihitam, maybe a DNS problem?
<glebihan> nero, well not sure what could be happening. On 11.04 it works fine here, so maybe it's specific the version of php in 10.10
<ubuntunoob> 01:03.0 0280: 14e4: 4324 (rev 03)
<glebihan> nero, which version is it btw ?
<A|i3N> genii-around yes, thank you
<A|i3N> @thanks Pici
<topihitam> Jilly here is all data, seems to be good http://pastebin.com/Kqgmx9i7
<nero> glebihan: 5.3.5-1ubuntu7
<dante_> ubuntunoob .. open synaptic and search for bcm
<ubuntunoob> ok
<geoffmcc> ubuntunoob: ok one more, lspci | grep Broadcom
<glebihan> nero, well not sure that's the issue, but that's not the supported version on 10.10
<huh> anyone have experience with CloneZilla (http://clonezilla.org/)? Would you recommend it? Or is there another one I should use>?
<nero> glebihan: I suspect it isn't php, but rather is sendmail that is causing the issue.
<nero> and I needed to upgrade to 1ubuntu7 to fix a problem that was casuing PCI compliance issues with the server.
<glebihan> nero, did you run any tests using sendmail directly ?
<dante_> u found the bcm package ubuntunoob ??
<ubuntunoob> which one ???
<nero> not yet.  But watching the logs, the requests from php have the correct header.
<ubuntunoob> i see a bunch
<dante_> bcm-kernel-source
<dante_> ^
<pikaciu> ubuntunoob: maybe you miss the kernel surce
<pikaciu> source
<ubuntunoob> alright im installing it now
<dante_> you see that package there ubuntunoob ??
<moo-> if i run update-grub will it update only on sda, or wil it put grub on sdb too?
<dante_> no you dont have to install it ...
<dante_> dont install it
<ubuntunoob> o
<glebihan> nero, then I suggest you to run some tests with sendmail to be sure the problem comes from there
<geoffmcc> ubuntunoob: ok one more, lspci | grep Broadcom
<dante_> just tell me if u see that package there or not ?
<dante_> ubuntunoob
<Jilly> topihitam, Yeah, looks ok to me.  Sorry, I'm not terribly good at network stuff.  This is a cabled connection?
<ubuntunoob> bcmwl-kernel-source ???
<dante_> yes that one ....
<ubuntunoob> yeah i see it
<dante_> you got wl not wlan0 ... i see
<dante_> try modprobe wl
<dante_> in your terminal
<scorinitron> I'm having major problems installing tor on ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> it says fatal module wl not found
<dante_> okay go and remove that package from synaptic ...
<scorinitron> everytime it runs it freezes and firefox down
<A|i3N> any more like.. I dunno. Useful commands to know in linux? My list is at http://jl.jamesfruin.com/tech-spot/linux/commands if anyone cares to peruse it and give me a few more to study :D
<dante_> the one before ...
<ubuntunoob> i did
<dante_> u removed ??
<ubuntunoob> yes
<dante_> okat now open terminal and type ...
<dante_> u already install the firmware-b43-installer
<dante_> right ?
<ubuntunoob> no
<A|i3N> afk.
<dante_> then install it and one more
<ubuntunoob> ok
<dante_> b43-fwcutter
<dante_> type in your terminal apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<geoffmcc> you dont need both
<dante_> what if you do ?
<ubuntunoob> it installed it with firmware installer
<ubuntunoob> i installed both
<dante_> okay now type ... cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep 'bcm
<ubuntunoob> it says blacklist bcm43xx
<dante_> ohhh well ....
<dante_> okay do this ...
<dante_> type ...  cd /etc/modprobe.d/
<ubuntunoob> alright did that
<dante_> did what ?
<ubuntunoob> cd'd
<ubuntunoob> next
<dante_> sudo gedit blacklist.conf
<zykotick9> dante_, gksu!
<zykotick9> ubuntunoob, use "gksu gedit blacklist.conf", NOT sudo
<ubuntunoob> i did
<dante_> i dont know much about previlages i work on my root account .. sorry
<dante_> okay now search for the line blacklist bcm43...xxx
<dante_> and put a # at the starting of it
<ubuntunoob> starting of what???
<pikaciu> of the line
<dante_> the line i told u to find ..
<pikaciu> # bla bla bla
<ubuntunoob> end of the xx?
<dante_> :S
<dante_> just the beginning ...
<ubuntunoob> sorry ive only been using ubuntu for a couple of months
<dante_> i can understand ... not your fault ...
<astrid> hi
<dante_> just make it look like # blacklist bcm43xx
<dante_> in the file
<ubuntunoob> so move the pound sign
<ubuntunoob> down
<ubuntunoob> right?
<dante_> the sign need to be there ..
<dante_> at the starting ..
<ubuntunoob> or put another one there
<ubuntunoob> okay
<dante_> put 2
<dante_> there ...
<dante_> well your broadcom was just blacklisted nuthing else ...
<dante_> just remove the blacklist or delete the line
<ubuntunoob> do i space the pound sign or just leave it ?
<dante_> delete the line ...
<dante_> forget the pound sign
<ubuntunoob> delete the line? gotcha
<dante_> yeps
<dante_> done ?
<ubuntunoob> all of it where it says replaced by and it says blacklist
<dante_> yes
<ubuntunoob> alright
<dante_> done ??
<ubuntunoob> yes
<dante_> now reboot your system ...
<ubuntunoob> okay
<yeats> ubuntunoob: generally better to "comment out" (add the # at the beginning of the line) when dealing with config files - just general FYI
<pikaciu> bye
<yeats> ubuntunoob: if you delete something you need later, you'll have to recreate it ;-)
<dante_> :P
<ubuntunoob> it works!!!!
<ubuntunoob> omg thank you so much!!!!!
<dante_> you dont need a blacklist blocking your hardware drivers ...
<ubuntunoob> your the best :D
<dante_> ofc it will ....
<dante_> O:)
<dante_> thanks dude ...
<dante_> go have fun
<dante_> :P
<ubuntunoob> thank you so much you dont know how long i tried to get that working
<ubuntunoob> your so awesome
<dante_> well i never faced such an issue with my wireless .... i got atheros ... much compitable ...
<Luigi-> sera
<dante_> well im new to linux too ...
<dante_> :)
<A|i3N> how do I list files while showing permissions?
<pkkm_> ls -l
<Luigi-> scusate qualkuno sa come si scarica???
<Luigi-> grazie 1000
<ubuntunoob> now it works perfect  now dante :D  thank you so much i want to hug you right now XD no homo
<Pici> !it | Luigi-
<ubottu> Luigi-: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dante_> lol ... xD ... where are from anyway ... this is the first time im using irc ... :S
<dante_> u
<ubuntunoob> united states
<Wilczek> !pl | Wilczek
<ubottu> Wilczek, please see my private message
<dante_> ohhh.... US cool ...
<dante_> :D
<ubuntunoob> thanks again
<dante_> your welcome .. :)
<dante_> always ...
<ubuntunoob> i was worried i woudnt be able to get it to work
<ubuntunoob> then i would of been screwed
<Luigi-> grazie
<ubuntunoob> if it wasnt for you
<darky> hi guys
<dante_> well if your a starter at ubuntu you ofc will need a little help ...
<dante_> u never know where u might get stuck ...
<dante_> and sumtimes it's like forever your stuck ...
<Luigi-> !
<ubuntunoob> i love linux its much better than windows and osx but sometimes its annoying to setup
<geoffmcc> ubuntunoob: just so you know, the bcm43xx blacklist was ok, as it refers to the kernels original driver. what made it work was the packages you installed along with a restart
<darky> who here is an expert with samba?
<dante_> well once you got it configured and running nuthing can stop it :P
<f4lc0n> blz
<f4lc0n> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda no ubuntu 11.10?
<A|i3N> @thanks pkkm_
<zykotick9> !anyone | darky
<ubottu> darky: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dante_> no it didn't geoffmcc ...
<dante_> the device was blacklisted ....
<ubuntunoob> i dont care what it was its working now and its all that matters
<dante_> yes ubuntunoob .... now u atleast now how to fix it yourself ....
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<dante_> u noted it all done i guess ...
<darky> !poll
<zykotick9> !u > dante_
<ubottu> dante_, please see my private message
<ubuntunoob> now i have one more thing
<dante_> if u ever need it again
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dante_> huh!!
<ubuntunoob> i have a wireless logitech m305 mouse how do i customize the buttons??? i
<ubuntunoob> i tried btnx but it didnt work
<ee364a11> wow
<ee364a11> om
<ee364a11> .
<ee364a11> wow
<ee364a11> mom
<FloodBot1> ee364a11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntunoob> i guess i can look it up later
<ubuntunoob> thankies for teh help with mah laptop
<cristiano> HI THERE
<ubuntunoob> byeeeeee
<_plg> Hi, I'm trying to do an unattended install ubuntu with PXE but it stops saying that the hardware needs non-free firmaware. Any advice in how to avoid this ?
<ee364a11> fun
<Guest4399> somebody knows how can update my driver of my NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 PRO64  on XUBUNTU?
<PKKid2> Is there a frontend to locate that will let me find and open files faster?
<Codespace> I was wondering if it is possible to install package contents into different folder and execute the libs from that folder. The package would otherwise disrupt system stability because it is from newer ubuntu version.
<Guest4399> somebody knows how can update my driver of my NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 PRO64  on XUBUNTU?
<zykotick9> Guest4399, are you currently using nvidia's 71.86.xx driver?
<dante_> hii
<Guest4399> no i don t think so
<e_t> hello on my lan both computers are 11.10 even though i can ssh into one box i cant scp a file to it because i get host key auth error. any ideas?
<zykotick9> Guest4399, (just so you know) nvidia's 71 driver is the newest your card seems to support (taken from http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html )
<Guest4399> description: VGA compatible controller
<Guest4399>        product: NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
<Guest4399>        vendor: nVidia Corporation
<Guest4399>        physical id: 0
<Guest4399>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<Guest4399>        version: 15
<FloodBot1> Guest4399: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cristiano_> i  miss you
<cristiano_> z...
<zykotick9> Guest4399, i'm not really sure how Xubuntu deals with proprietary drivers, but see if you can run "jockey-gtk"
<magellan> theadmin, hi i had some additional info about this command [ -r ${SYSCONFIG_DIR}/sysstat ] && . ${SYSCONFIG_DIR}/sysstat correct if im wrong it check sysstat file if true read permission the execute it right
<cristiano_> i m going to try jockey.gtk
<magellan> i mean not info its question..
<magellan> theadmin, i mean not info a question
<theadmin> magellan: Allright, well, yeah that would be right
<BPower> Hey all.  I want to have a 3-monitor setup (which is practically impossible natively in Ubuntu, right now).  SO, I'm trying to find hardware to do the trick. Let's say I have two 800x600 monitors. I connect the monitors to the box, then the box to the computer. The box reports to the computer that it has one monitor with a res of 1600x600, then splits the computer output between the two monitors.  I have no idea what that name of these are or how to sear
<BPower> ch for them online.  I keep coming up with splitters (mirrored) -- can anyone help me with this?
<geoffmcc> Guest4399: although i dont use Xubuntu, I do get my nvidia drivers from ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<cristiano_> i don't know if it'll works
<zykotick9> geoffmcc, does that PPA include the legacy drivers?
<magellan> theadmin, so whats means the dot its like execute this file even its not formatted by #/bin/bash or read it within a shell script
<cristiano_> because my graphics is kfce , not gnome
<e_t> bpower you want to search for vid cards with that option...
<geoffmcc> zykotick9: as in version 96?
<zykotick9> magellan, a period ususally means - from this locations - like ./foo means execute foo in this directory.
<zykotick9> geoffmcc, actually Guest4399 needsd 71
<reptilia> всем привет
<zykotick9> !ru | reptilia
<ubottu> reptilia: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zykotick9> geoffmcc, RIVA TNT2 Model 64 is quite an old card
<e_t> bpower or you can use a card with the sli option and have two cards with 4 ports
<theadmin> magellan: . executes it with bash
<theadmin> magellan: . is an alias to "source", if that interests you
<cristiano_> dosn't work
<amirwebdev2> anyone can recommend on reliable service to offsite backups (snapshots) for ubuntu?
<cristiano_> i had tryed
<cristiano_> tried
<geoffmcc> zykotick9: doesnt look like it, can see the ppa @ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates   but it looks to me like 96 is lowest goes
<cristiano_> already
<FloodBot1> cristiano_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sandking> hey
<zykotick9> geoffmcc, ya, i'm not surprised.  I think trying to use 71 might be difficult that this point (with xorg etc).
<Sandking> anyone can tell me if there's some alarm clock that would wake up my computer from sleep mode?
<magellan> theadmin, thanks again..your very kind to help me understand something..
<theadmin> magellan: No problem, we all started out as noobs ;)
<zykotick9> !cookie | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<e_t> hello on my lan both computers are 11.10 even though i can ssh into one box i cant scp a file to it because i get host key auth error. any ideas?
<BPower> e_t -> We're talking about a laptop here.  I need a three screen setup, so I can't just plug all three into the computer directly and allow X to manage it.
<e_t> ohh okay ...
<zykotick9> e_t, are you using scp from command line?  as both ssh and scp should check the same keys?
<e_t> yes i am
<e_t> thats what i dont get
<e_t> i can ssh in
<e_t> but when i scp i get auth host key error
<brondy> is there a way to bypass the buttons that control the on screen display - the switchs seem to be defective
<e_t> like the key dont exists
<brondy> for an asus widescreen monitor
<zykotick9> e_t, i don't get that either - you can clear/edit your keys in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ee364a11> k
<e_t> did that
<e_t> lol
<e_t> im stumped
<e_t> and i want to move the content of a website over to host it
<e_t> grrr
<martian> !enter | e_t
<ubottu> e_t: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<e_t> one thing i havent done is ssh in to my box from the target box
<martian> e_t: Try using verbose mode with scp and or use `tail -f /var/log/auth.log` on the target
<e_t> martian i am sorry but im not sure what verbose mode is... or tail im still learning...
<Ghost1227> is it possible to replace empathy with pidgin in the notification dropdown?
<nmvictor> screen is not sourcing my .bashrc settings. I wish to use bash completion and alias definiations. Any workaround?
<user____> So; how can one connect Empathy with a Google Voice SMS protocol?
<nathan0n5ire> Ghost1227 your using unity or gnome-shell?
<Ghost1227> e_t: run scp with the -v option
<Ghost1227> nathan0n5ire: unity
<e_t> okay i will give it a shot thankyou ill let you know how it pans out...
<ThisGuyThere> Quick, simple question; in your experience, what's the best way to stress-test HDDs in Ubuntu?
<IdleWarship> Or rather; How can one send messages from Empathy to Google Voice?
<nathan0n5ire> ghost1227 so you mean the little messaging indicator on the top right?
<Ghost1227> nathan0n5ire: yep
<ThisGuyThere> I keep getting conflicting responses through Google, so I thought I'd ask here.
<nmvictor> screen is not sourcing my .bashrc settings. I wish to use bash completion and alias definiations. Any workaround?
<nathan0n5ire> I believe you just have to install pidgin
<Ghost1227> IdleWarship: voice messages or im?
<Pici> nmvictor: have you restarted you entire screen session since you made your changes?
<nathan0n5ire> and then if you want to remove empathy
<Ghost1227> nathan0n5ire: i've removed empathy and installed pidgin, but it doesn't show up
<nathan0n5ire> you just uninstall it
<ccmonster> base
<nathan0n5ire> hmm, when I used unity that's all I needed to do
<e_t> nope still no dice i get same error as if no key is saved but it is because i can ssh into the same box this is really bugging me...
<ee364a11> fun
<nathan0n5ire> but now I'm using gnome-shell, so somthing may have changed since then
<aljosa> anybody has a working xorg conf file for intel cards? i'm getting "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<Ghost1227> nathan0n5ire: thanks anyway...
<aljosa> no opengl
<auronandace> e_t: you do realise that verbose simply gives you more information, it won't fix anything, just helps you identify what is wrong
<nmvictor> Pici: I started using screen  yeserday and this is the default behaviour since. I couldnt even use predefined aliases like ll -> ls -l , nor bash completion.
<Pici> nmvictor: Are you sure that your shell is running inside of screen? echo $SHELL
<nmvictor> Pici, i get /bin/sh
<ThisGuyThere> Once more, simple question; in your experience, what's the best way to stress-test HDDs in Ubuntu?
<Pici> nmvictor: theres your problem. You aren't running bash.
<magellan> theadmin, hi addition FAQ hope i didn't bother you with my question..what mainly the difference between this $variable and ${variable} i see the script using this ${variable} is there any advantage..
<nmvictor> Pici, thanks for the eyeopener, which is similar to what I experinced with konsole at first run, lucky enough i was eble to work that around with console settings. so how do i switch to bash in screen?
<Pici> nmvictor: If you're having consistant problems with this you should just run chsh to change your default shell.
<moo-> if i run 'sudo update-grub' will it install to sda only, or sdb too?
<bekks> It will not install grub to an mbr at all.
<auronandace> moo-: wherever it was installed
<jay12> can anyone recommend a client for msn IM? I can't get empathy, kopete or esmesene to connect
<moo-> how can i check?
<moo-> aureianimus, how i can check?
<bqm> i have a problem with ubuntu 11.10 - who can i ask for help?
<bekks> !ask | bqm
<ubottu> bqm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordjj> Thumb drive is read-only, how do I change it's permissions?
<martian> e_t: oh sorry, stepped away. On the target machine in a terminal, run this "tail -c 0 -f /var/log/auth.log" and then try the scp from the other machine and see what shows up.
<e_t> sure its like nofork or something like that
<auronandace> moo-: it doesn't install, it just regenerates the grub.cfg file
<e_t> okay thankyou i will try that
<lordjj> Thumb drive is read-only, how do I change it's permissions so I can write to it?
<moo-> aureianimus, where it generates that file? and how to install, is sudo initramfsupdate?
<siwissis> join #ubuntufr
<bekks> lordjj: Which filesystem type is on the thumb drive?
<nmvictor> thanks. but does that require me to logout and back in? Coz its still not working
<martian> e_t: that will give you some insight into what is happening. You can then copy and paste the results in to http://www.pastebin.com/ and link it to us here
<nmvictor> Pici: !
<siwissis> join #ubuntu-fr
<auronandace> !tab | moo-
<lordjj> bekks FAT32
<ubottu> moo-: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nmvictor> Pici: ^ see above messages
<auronandace> moo-: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bqm> i am running ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3 on a asus w5000 notebook. whenever i reboot, the screen brigthnes is reset to very dark. it wont save the brigthnes i set
<bekks> lordjj: You cant change permissions on the thumb drive, you have to mount it with the correct owner.
<auronandace> !grub2 | moo-
<ubottu> moo-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jay12> can anyone recommend a client for msn IM? I can't get empathy, kopete or emesene to connect... once upon a time empathy worked but for whatever I can't get it work with MSN now
<Pici> nmvictor: it will require that, yes.
<auronandace> jay12: pidgin works fine for me
<lordjj> bekks I'm not sure what you mean. It used to work normally before. Can you elaborate?
<Pici> nmvictor: Otherwise you can just start bash manually if you cannot relogin at this time.
<jay12> auronandace, I'll give it a shot, I used pidgin before updating
<jutnux> Pidgin works amazingly.
<nmvictor> Pici: inside the screen session, do you mean that?
<bekks> lordjj: FAT32 doesnt support POSIX access rights at all. You have to pass an option like "uid=1000" for the user you want it to "own".
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<jay12> MonkeyDust, I wasn't aware irssi had an MSN option
<e_t> martian when i run that cmd on target box the terminal just idles and nothing happens and i still get same error...
<nmvictor> Pici,ooh that worked. Thanks alot
<Pici> nmvictor: sure, np.
<dkov> hi
<MonkeyDust> ah msn, who uses msn ;)
<jay12> MonkeyDust, all of my friends =(
<dkov> sorry to bother, any linux expert?
<Pici> !ask | dkov
<ubottu> dkov: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dkov> I have one question
<auronandace> dkov: only one? :)
<dkov> ok so here I go :) only one
<darkstar999> !patience | darkstar999
<ubottu> darkstar999, please see my private message
<dkov> CAN we mount /dev/... from remote computer
<moo-> i use plymouth and nouvouea drivers, but my screen dont boot pretty, why?
<norbert_> hey all, I'm trying to grep for src="..." and for some reason this isn't returning anything: $ grep src="(.*?)" *.html
<bekks> lordjj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#FAT32_and_FAT16_Partitions
<norbert_> just with .* it works, but it returns too much...
<bqm> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<moo-> norbert_, ask in #shell, #bash, #linux or something. maybe you need egrep or fgrep, also keep in mind that sometimes ppl use src='' instead of src="" so you wont catch that
<moo-> norbert_, worse, some ppl do src = "" with spaces around =
<norbert_> moo-: good points, thank
<norbert_> s
<nmvictor> ubuntu does not notify me when my screen brightness is adjusting using the fn+x combination. When the AC is unplugged, i also dont get the automagic dim screen to save my power. Any help?
<e_t> martian here is the pastebin not much to it http://pastebin.com/mLTU2Pra
<dkov> I want to use my dvb-t installed and working on my desktop in [/dev/dvb/adapter0/] on my laptop. can I use sshfs or somthing like to mount the /dev/dvb/... from the remote computer
<nmvictor> ubuntu does not notify me when my screen brightness is adjusting using the fn+x combination. When the AC is unplugged, i also dont get the automagic dim screen to save my power. Any help? I am using version 11.10 and my system packages are up to date.
<ee364c11> qui
<ee364c11> pasa
<ee364c11> sup man
<auronandace> dkov: short answer: no
<ee364a11> ee364c11: wazzzab
<dkov> auronandace, thanks
<nishmu> I have an eSata HDD connected through USB. I installed Ubuntu on it. But during bootup it does not recognise the hdd.
<jay12> auronandace, jutnux, thanks. Pidgin connected immediately. just like the olden days
<ee364a11> fjfjf
<e_t> nmvictor did you go to dash home and mess with screen?
<Pici> ee364a11,ee364c11  This is a support channel. If you aren't seeking support or answering questions, please use our #ubuntu-offtopic channel instead.
<nishmu> I have another 3.5 Sata HDD on which I installed ubuntu and it boots up fine.
<jutnux> jay12: Got to love Pidgin.
<starn> hello, i would like to steam my music over LAN accessible via web browser so that my Chromium os can play music or any other computer with a web browser..
<jay12> indeed
<nishmu> Is there anything I can/should do to recognise my esata hdd?
<asdasd> asdf
<asdasd> ;lkjasdf
<ee364a11> f
<ee364a11> :
<ee364a11> ee36ac11: wazzzab
<e_t> nishmu maybe in bios change setting to ide rather than raid
<SolarisBoy> anyone want to assist me revive a dead system? wont pass bootup, monitor frequency issues etc? it is important because my music and movies are there... checked over the last couple of days here but wondering maybe the topic is more advanced? is there a better way i can explain it to help get an answer? seems when i explain it verbosely i get no response etc. not pushing for a response but am i going about asking the question wrong?
<nishmu> e_t: I have an asus hardware. The BIOS is fully leaned up. There are no settings to alter at all except date and time and a few other general things.
<MrDyne> How do I turn off or get rid of the "new and improved" user interface in Ubuntu 11.10 and go back to a normal easy to use "Windows 98" like theme. Like how it was in older vrs of ubuntu.
<auronandace> !notunity | MrDyne
<ubottu> MrDyne: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<e_t> nishu i assume there must be an option to decice between ide and raid
<g443> MrDyne, try xubuntu-desktop
<auronandace> !gnome2 | MrDyne
<ubottu> MrDyne: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<AlanBell> SolarisBoy: tried booting from a live CD?
<auronandace> MrDyne: it ight be worth your while checking out xfce
<jutnux> MrDyne: Further continuing auronandace's comment, try Xubuntu.
<nishmu> e_t: No there isn't any. However once booted through internal OS the esata is recognised correctly.
<MrDyne> Does XFCE have access to rootstock?
<Pici> MrDyne: 'rootstock'?
<bekks> MrDyne: What do you mean by "rootstock"?
<SolarisBoy> AlanBell: indeed.. well that complicates it more,, for some reason that system wont boot CD,, to my luck... it can boot from MMC/SD card,, so yes i got that setup,,, at the point now where i am just trying to get monitor frequency to work,, but even this,, im doing by booting the live "cd" chroot into the down system drive and futzing with grub.conf update-grub etc...
<MrDyne> I'm just trying to follow a guide to making a ARM based ubuntu for Android.
<auronandace> !info rootstock | MrDyne
<ubottu> MrDyne: rootstock (source: rootstock): shellscript to create armel rootfs tarballs using a VM. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.99.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nmvictor> e_t: No, I have never made any power saver or screen settings. The problem has been on since 11.04, My guess, its a kernel issue because everything was ok to Maverick, the Natty came with a sudden kernel change that brought the problem along with it affecting several other machines [https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/568611?comments=all] The backlight problem was fixed with kamals kernel from that link, but the bright
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568611 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Low,Fix released]
<omid> hi . how can i find a list of my hardware specifics ? for example the model and vendor of wireless card or Graphic cards etc . is there a command or tool available for that ?
<auronandace> MrDyne: xfce is just the desktop environment, you can install whatever is in the repos just like you normally would
<g443> omid, lspci -v
<omid> thnx
<g443> omid, and lsusb -v
<soreau> ok guys, on 10.04, I have rhythmbox playing but it shows this annoying icon in my 'tray'. How can I get rid of it?
<MrDyne> Why does Ubuntu keep changing their interfaces?
<trism> soreau: it is one of the options in the plugins menu (Edit/Plugins maybe), status icon or something
<MrDyne> layout, how the user interface is set up...
<stevie-bash> hello, where can I find documentation regarding mdadm level migration 1 to 10 or 0 to 10
<soreau> trism: Yes great! Thanks a lot!! :)
<auronandace> MrDyne: i've used xubuntu for years, no real difference here
<MonkeyDust> MrDyne  it's called evolution
<b0ot> How do you get multicast to work across multiple interfaces in ubuntu?
<g443> I'd call it a huge step backwards
<auronandace> MrDyne: as regards to stock ubuntu they transitioned to unity because they disagree with gnome3
<daefaf> UBUNTU POWER
<unsecur3d> lol
<bqm> i am running ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3 on a asus w5000 notebook. whenever i reboot, the screen brigthnes is reset to very dark. it wont save the brigthnes i set
<unsecur3d> any way of going back to gnome 2.x in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<auronandace> unsecur3d: no
<unsecur3d> annoying
<unsecur3d> how bout xfce ?
<auronandace> !gnome2 | unsecur3d
<ubottu> unsecur3d: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<daefaf> i dont know what i am running i am a noob i just know this is ubuntu
<unsecur3d> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> unsecur3d: sure, i'm using xfce now
<MonkeyDust> unsecur3d  there's MATE, but first try that in test-environment
<unsecur3d> there we go, any tuts online ?
<unsecur3d> hmm
<unsecur3d> :x
<g443> xfce is the only reason I didn't move to another distro
<unsecur3d> it dont matter its a clean install
<unsecur3d> i wont loose data
<unsecur3d> yea i really dont like gnome 3.x
<daefaf> i cant read .wav with ubuntu 11.04
<unsecur3d> ok let me find out how to set up xfce in ubuntu 11.10. be back
<g443> gnome 3.x doesn't even work on my graphics card, the text is all scrambled
<daefaf> i need to pay for this
<MonkeyDust> i switched to a different fork becauqe i don't like gnome 3, no need to rant
<auronandace> daefaf: pay? can't you just use vlc?
<g443> daefaf, try 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<daefaf> ok i will
<daefaf> thanks mate
<e_t> nmvictor did you update or do a clean install off cd
<e_t> nmvictor i would back up every you need then do a clean install
<MrDyne> Why is linux software so flipen huge?!  The ISOs are huge, the updates are huge, the games and programs are huge!
<auronandace> MrDyne: define huge
<jamescarr> 2 questions: Did they ever make it so I can have my dang toolbar in gvim within Unity!? Second: Did they fix it so when I shit down, my laptop will really shut down rather than take me back to the login screen?
<MrDyne> I have satellite Internet at home with a download limit. I can't do anything Linux at home cuz it sucks more then youtube.
<jutnux> MrDyne: Feel free to purchase a Windows CD off of Software4students and download the 4gb of goodness.
<jamescarr> sorry, SHUT
<MrDyne> I already own and use Windows 7
<jamescarr> that was a pretty bad typo...
<MonkeyDust> MrDyne  please join #ubuntu-offtopic to give your opinion about ubuntu
<jutnux> jamescarr: Made me chuckle, thanks for that.
<MrDyne> K i'm done...
<jutnux> jamescarr: I don't think they did mate, have you tried Xubuntu?
<jutnux> MrDyne: You should know that games are going to be quite large in size anyway.
<wereHamster> I had a filesystem corruption and now /var/lib/dpkg/available is gone. How do I restore? And optionally, how do I check all installed packages (checksum installed files and compare against the files in the packages)?
<MrDyne> Ya... Portal 2 is bigger then my download limit at home....
<g443> it's even worse than I imagined, just how many people are going the xfce way?
<MrDyne> Well I mite after I try it.
<MrDyne> KDE was lame in Sabayon Linux.
<jutnux> g443: Lots. More are going to Mint 12 but I hate it. Definitely prefer Xubuntu over anything.
<wereHamster> touch /var/lib/dpkg/available
<MrDyne> And I really do not like any OS with the Windows controlls on the left.... leftys.. to much like apple/mac.
<MonkeyDust> please MrDyne => #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrDyne> Ok.
<MrDyne> i'm leaving...
<jutnux> g443: http://r.jutnux.co.uk/sdCgmE Basically looks like that on one of my monitors.
<lordjj> Does adding a device to fstab mean it automounts on startup?
<auronandace> lordjj: ifyou do it right yes
<wereHamster> or how do I force reinstall (basically unpack files) of all currently installed packages?
<pangolin> dpkg reconfigure -a
<matrix3000> anyone using 11.10 and ldap
<Ghost1227> still looking for a way to make the unity notification dropdown show pidgin... any thoughts?
<matrix3000> authentication, not the server
<wereHamster> pangolin: I get: dpkg: need an action option
<xangua> Ghost1227: install pidgin-libnotify , and then restar pidgin and disable notification icon on pidgin
<matrix3000> basically it freezes on login
<ewp> how can i figure out which process is raping my load avg?
<Ghost1227> xangua: thanks
<Ghost1227> ewp: htop?
<dkov> did any one knows how to use "dev/dsp" (audio device) from a computer A, using the audio device located (phisically) at computer B?
<darkstar999> Is there a way to increase the (seemingly) 1 pixel area where you can resize a window?
<zacarias> somtimes some windows (like my sticky notes) hide themselves to the right of the desktop's visible area. The cursor also hides itself there if I move it on that direction. Any idea of how to solve this?
<pangolin> wereHamster: sorry, dpkg-reconfigure -a
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm running ubuntu on a flash drive and running a 2.6.38 kernel. I've noticed that flush-8:0 is called at irregular intervals along with kjournald. Is it possible for me to limit when the journal is written and when data is flushed?
<wereHamster> pangolin: that did not really check any files.
<speedmastero> hallo to all small thing i did run apt-get update
<xcyclist> So, does anyone out there realize that git seems to be broken on prompting for credentials?
<speedmastero> after no multiverse source available any more please help
<wereHamster> what I want is something like for each file in the system; do check file md5 against md5 stored in package; if not match then extract file from deb; end
<celthunder> xcyclist: ?
<moo-> wereHamster, md5deep is good for checksum stuff
<pangolin> wereHamster: I just read your original question, sorry I don't have a clue.
<xcyclist> celthunder:  cit prompts for username, but doesn't echo when I type username, and then it always fails.  Didn't do this a few months back.
<xcyclist> celthunder:  git prompts for username, but doesn't echo when I type username, and then it always fails.  Didn't do this a few months back.
<xcyclist> I can log into  the github site with the credentials I'm trying to use too.
<celthunder> hmm
<jita> how do i check the memory usage of running apps ?
<xangua> jita: top
<jita> xangua, any graphical app ?
<xangua> jita: system monitor
<speedmastero> problem fixed select other download server
<celthunder> jita: ps also shoes it but i don't think that's graphical
<jita> xangua, where is system monitor in 11.10 ?
<xangua> jita: type it in the dash
<jita> xangua, nothing's tehre
<pangur> I have ubuntu 11.10.  Is it possible to change to kde from my unity desktop?
<darkstar999> jita: hit alt-F2 and type gnome-system-monitor
<darkstar999> pangur: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<xangua> pangur: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<xcyclist> celthunder:  Never mind.  I must have had an old, or the wrong syntax.  My apologies.
<dustwo> is someone able to help me? i'm getting this on http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/videogallery/index.html Here is the error: http://picpaste.com/pics/6a81f372eda4137e11acc90c68e0df71.1321993747.png
<darkstar999> pangur: When it finishes installing, reboot. When you get to your login screen, click on the gear and select Kubuntu
<pangur> thanks darkstar999 and xangua
<pangur> excellent, thanks.
<darkstar999> (reboot may not be necessary)
<dustwo> is anyone experincing my problem?
<pangur> Being a windows migrant, reboot is not such a chore :)
<g443> dustwo, I've seen that before
<dustwo> and?
<g443> it's a flash error
<dustwo> ho to fix?
<dustwo> *how
<g443> dustwo, tried a different browser?
<g443> dustwo, or restarting the same one
<dustwo> g443: yes, always same error
<dustwo> ideas?
<b0ot> Does anyone know how to open an RTSP video stream's data without trying to play it?
<dustwo> no one else experienced something like this? http://picpaste.com/pics/6a81f372eda4137e11acc90c68e0df71.1321993747.png
<TheFuzzball> Hi, does anyone know how to get fglrx working for a ATI FireGL under 11.10
<g443> dustwo, how about killing flash? 'killall plugin-container'
<dustwo> g443: no way if i reaload i get the same
<Escherial> hey, kind of a silly question, but does anyone know of a nice scp client for linux that's kind of like winscp?
<g443> Escherial, filezilla
<Escherial> g443: ah, thank you :)
<darkstar999> Escherial: what are you connecting to? SFTP?
<darkstar999> or literally SCP?
<g443> dustwo, cleared your cache?
<dustwo> g443: yep same error on firefox or chrome
<Escherial> darkstar999: sftp, i believe
<clear`> i am having wireless issues, my wireless connection dies after 1-2 mins of use
<clear`> ubuntu 10.10
<Escherial> i figured that scp clients generally handle both, which is why i asked like that...
<darkstar999> Escherial: you can just SFTP from nautilus, the file browser. hit Ctrl-l to see the location field, then type sftp://user@server.com
<g443> dustwo, you may need to upgrade your version of flash
<darkstar999> Escherial: and hit F3 to get a second file browser pane
<dustwo> g443: i am on  11.1
<Escherial> darkstar999: right, i was aware that you could do that, but something felt funny about it...didn't know about the f3 trick, though, thanks :)
<darkstar999> dustwo: to be pedantic, you are on 11.10, not 11.1  ;-)
<Socky_> How do you tell which version of a program you have it you cant do app --version
<dustwo> darkstar999: i mean flash player version
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep app
<g443> well dustwo, this is a flash problem http://getsatisfaction.com/chesscube/topics/rsl_error
<Socky_> cool thanks!
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tito_> hola
<Ahmuck> hola
<dustwo> g443: so no solution?
<tito_> como estan
<dustwo> g443: and why you does not experince this problem?
<Ahmuck> como estas?
<jonaboule> caca
<tito_> estoy en argentina
<Ghost1227> xangua: that kinda worked... but now i can't get into pidgin's settings... conversation menus show up, but even with all but the buddy list closed, the main app menu won't
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm running ubuntu on a flash drive and running a 2.6.38 kernel. I've noticed that flush-8:0 is called at irregular intervals along with kjournald. Is it possible for me to limit when the journal is written and when data is flushed?
<xangua> Ghost1227: clic on the envelope icon, clic on pidgin
<tito_> chau
<Ghost1227> that brings up the buddy list itself, but not the menu
<zykotick9> CharminTheMoose, next time, consider using ext2 instead... no idea about your ext3 question... good luck.
<g443> dustwo, flash is strange like that. The only solution at http://forums.adobe.com/thread/258374 seems to be reinstalling flash
<g443> dustwo, can you access http://video.nasa.gov/core-dl/423/0/593/355693821/1621/423/1216/33acdd80c636cbdd86038569a2bdcd2f.mp4 ?
<zykotick9> g443, you are aware that that nasa link is to an mp4 right?  (not a flash video)
<g443> zykotick9, it's the mp4 streamed via flash
<zykotick9> g443, k - just checkin'
<dnl> hello
<clear`> i am having wireless issues, my wireless connection dies after 1-2 mins of use, ubuntu 10.10, realtek
<e_t> martian this was the solution i found so you know... sudo tail -c 0 -f /var/log/auth.log i ran that on the target box and it fixxed..
<e_t> martian you might want to make a note of that
<e_t> adios everyone
<squaregoldfish> Suddenly, ltsp-update-image no longer does anything. Doesn't even give me an error. Don't recall any package updates recently. Any suggestions for things to try?
<dean> do I have to use a power supply for my midi keyboard or can I just plug it straight into my computer?
<martian> e_t_: But that wouldn't do anything. That's just showing you the log contents
<jammav> Help me!
<JokesOnYou77> what's up jammav?
<c_smith> dean, that depends on how much the midi keyboads take, if it came with a power supply, I'd be willing to be a USB port doesn't provide enough power.
<c_smith> *how much power the midi keyboard takes
<dean> c_smith, it didn't come with a power supply
<c_smith> hmmm, then if it didn't it might work, did it come with a manual?
<c_smith> might say in there.
<jammav> I run the command in terminal "sudo modprobe b43" once aganin, and never!
<OerHeks> dean, i would say no, midi does not power any instrument.
<c_smith> ofc, I'm no expert at midi devices.
<dean> OerHeks, so I'd need a power supply? none of mine seem to fit it
<OerHeks> dean, use accucells i guess
<dean> OerHeks, what's that?
<OerHeks> powercells batteryhow do you call those metalic power things you put inside a machine ?
<Pici> OerHeks: In english: "batteries"
<OerHeks> thnx Pici
<nse> Hi
<qmanjr5> Anyone have any problems sending mail via Hotmail with Evolution?
<Praxi> so trying to make the switch to linux, one of the things I'm struggling with.  On my windows box I have SQL Server Mangement Studio Express, is there anything similar in the linux world? and no I don't want to run a VM just for that.
<moo-> Praxi, phpMyAdmin for MySQL
<moo-> Praxi, on MySQL.com there are some admin tools for MySQL
<moo-> Praxi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_database_tools
<Praxi> phpmyadmin is just the web side though right?
<Praxi> and I'm actually working with postgres atm :)
<Pici> Praxi: Its a webapp for managing mysql.  phppgadmin also exists though.
<moo-> then see #postgresql
<Praxi> ya I have seen those, and it is what I have right now, but not what I want.
<Praxi> I saw an app like 6 months ago that was the spitting image, but now I can't find it for the life of me.
<AlanBell> Praxi: there is pgadmin3 in the repos
<Praxi> Alan!
<Pici> Praxi: the description for pgadmin3 seems to fit what you want.
<Pici> Praxi: `apt-cache search postgres admin` might bring up other relevant results too.
<Praxi> k will check it out
<Praxi> the one I saw before wasn't specific to postgres, guy was showing me a connection to MSSQL and I think MySQL (might of been postgres for the second).  At the time I thought nothing of it
<Praxi> thanks for the input so far though, much appreciated
<robin0800> ! apper
<Praxi> moo- amazing page you linked there
<Praxi> If I can't find something I like there, I fail
<crankharder> installing nagios3/nagios3-cgi didn't exactly set up the CGI files for me - do i have to do that manually?
<extra_dessert> how can i execute scripts outside of the home folder on 10.04?
<zykotick9> extra_dessert, what do you mean?  "sh foo.sh" or "./foo.sh" ?
<extra_dessert> something like /a/folder/script.sh
<extra_dessert> it wont let me execute anything outside of /home
<Praxi> isn't that what sudo is for?
<extra_dessert> lol sudo
<Praxi> sorry I'm new, just guessing extra_dessert :)
 * StepNjump windows has stopped responding
<extra_dessert> except im trying to not give this app root access
<StepNjump> does it ever?
<Praxi> ahh did you give your script execute permissions to whoever you want to run it?
<Pici> extra_dessert: That . in front of the path is important.
<extra_dessert> its got execute on it, did chmod 755
<extra_dessert> the . in front does nothing
<zykotick9> extra_dessert, that means ONLY the owner can execute
<Pici> extra_dessert: then assuming that you are the owner you should just be able to do: ./a/folder/script.sh
<Pici> extra_dessert: Otherwise you should be assigning +x only, not changing the octal modes manually/
<extra_dessert> i forget about the +x...
<extra_dessert> still nothing
<extra_dessert> says permission denied
<truth63> how can i encrypt a large file?
<donavan01> anyone ever used ubuntu as a wireless router/repeater?
<extra_dessert> donavan01: you mean like connection sharing?
<Reikoku> So, Ubuntu is dark, nice, for some reason my gtk windows aren't -- not nice, how to change?
<Reikoku> Unity* not Ubuntu
<zykotick9> extra_dessert, is this on a FAT/NTFS partition by chance?
<glebihan> extra_dessert, could you paste the output of "ls -l /a/folder/script.sh" and "file /a/folder/script.sh"
<zolgar> For 11.10 am I stuck with the Gnome desktop or is there a way I can install LXDE over it?
<truth63> Does anyone know a way to encrypt a very large file?
<Reikoku> So, Ubuntu Unity is dark, nice, for some reason my gtk windows aren't -- not nice, how to change my gtk theme ASAP to a dark theme?
<donavan01> extra_dessert sort of ... I have an old EEE PC I want to put together to act as a wireless router/repeater by adding another wifi adapter to it and make the WAN link wlan0 and the Access Point wlan1 both broadcasting on different channels
<zykotick9> zolgar, just install lubuntu-desktop then select it from the login menu
<extra_dessert> zykotick9: ext4
<donavan01> this way I can basically extend the range on my existng network
<zolgar> zykotic9 : so just sudo apt-get lubuntu-dekstop ?
<zykotick9> !tab > zolgar
<ubottu> zolgar, please see my private message
<zykotick9> zolgar, sure
<extra_dessert> glebihan: -rwxrwxr-x 1 ubuntu production 2104 2009-10-01 01:53 /home/ubuntu/nex/nexuiz-linux-sdl.sh
<extra_dessert> nex is a link to outside home
<extra_dessert> /home/ubuntu/nex/nexuiz-linux-sdl.sh: POSIX shell script text executable
<donavan01> oh wait better yet ... can I connect to a wifi connection from my netbook and route the packets to my eth0 and then just connect one of the wifi routers I have laying around
<auronandace> extra_dessert: why haven't you installed nexuiz from the repos (like you're supposed to)
<extra_dessert> ive done that before with networkmanager donavan01, as far as sharing the wifi with the ethernet
<auronandace> !info nexuiz | extra_dessert
<extra_dessert> method: shared to toher computers in the ethernet adapter setting in network manager
<ubottu> extra_dessert: nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-5 (oneiric), package size 831 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<extra_dessert> auronandace: im trying to run unofficial builds, other wise i installe dit from repos
<extra_dessert> and lols at bot..did it not catch im running 10.04 not 11.10 unity shit
<Pauluntu> I wonder if ubuntu will ever reclaim number 1 rank :-( sucks that unity has screwed ubuntu so much
<Guest73397> hi
<glebihan> extra_dessert, are you sure the error message comes from executing the nexuiz-linux-sdl.sh file itself and not from some command inside that file ?
<auronandace> !info nexuiz lucid | extra_dessert
<tobe> hello! i need help. (first my mic wasnt working) now i can hear myself but i cant turn it off and the applications i want to use my mic with wont detect it. any help please turning off my mic from my speakers?
<ubottu> extra_dessert: nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-2build1 (lucid), package size 784 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<donavan01> extra_dessert just to be clear I can for from an Access Point to my wlan0 routered to eth0 and then connect that to any old wireless router and I will have no connection issues once I get the routing tables down
<pangolin> !language | extra_dessert
<ubottu> extra_dessert: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest73397> what's the difference between nvidia-172 and nvidia-173-updates package?
<donavan01> sorry about my typos
<Reikoku> Is there a darker version of Ambiance available?
<extra_dessert> glebihan: bash: /home/ubuntu/nex/nexuiz-linux-sdl.sh: Permission denied
<Reikoku> I want dark menubars/tabs on my terminals
<Guest73397> nvidia-173 and nvidia-173-updates
<darkstar999> extra_dessert: have you tried sudo?
<jprice> hey people
<jprice> i feel retarded
<extra_dessert> yep donavan01 works for me, never did the iptables route though
<jprice> substr for c??
<jprice> anyone
<FloodBot1> jprice: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zta> How do I move the applications and icons in the system tray?
<jprice> substr(from, start, end
<Zta> I want to change the order
<jprice> like
<darkstar999> jprice: there are better channels for that question
<jprice> ${string:1:3}
<extra_dessert> darkstar999: same error
<truth63> How do i encrypt large files?
<donavan01> extra_dessert thats probably all done byt the manager automatically
<Reikoku> Is there a darker version of Ambiance available? I want dark menubars and tabs... really wish somebody would respond, surely someone has replaced Ambiance on Unity and knows how to do so
<linda> jprice: What window manager are you using?
<extra_dessert> yeah
<extra_dessert> idk why if you just want to repeat a wireless signal or something with another router, you could try custom firmware for the router
<glebihan> extra_dessert, and do you still get the same error when running "sh /home/ubuntu/nex/nexuiz-linux-sdl.sh" ?
<tobe> now i cant hear anything...
<zykotick9> !info gnupg | truth63 one option is -
<ubottu> truth63 one option is -: gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.11-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 730 kB, installed size 1828 kB
<Reikoku> Is there a darker version of Ambiance available? I want dark menubars and tabs... really wish somebody would respond, surely someone has replaced Ambiance on Unity and knows how to do so
<zykotick9> !repeat | Reikoku
<ubottu> Reikoku: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> tobe: sometimes that can be called peace
<extra_dessert> glebihan: with sh now it denies permission on the executable
<Reikoku> I have gtk2 based programs installed, do they use the gtk3 theme? Really want some help onn this ASAP
<tobe> lol...auronandace: gee thanks
<extra_dessert> which is weird cause i set the whole folder to 775
<linda> tobe: Are you trying to say that your system produces no autio?
<glebihan> extra_dessert, how does it behave if you run the script directly without using your symlink
<auronandace> tobe: checked alsamixer to see if the channels are muted?
<zykotick9> extra_dessert, perhaps try "sh -v /path/foo.sh" to get some more output
<robin0800> Reikoku: install gnome-tweak-tool and gnome-themes-standard
<truth63> zykotick9- is it a good tool only one revie?
<truth63> review
<tobe> linda: well certain things i hear and some i dont (this chat for instance i hear the ping.) my TeamSpeak i cannot. Myself on my micropphe i can always hear
<zykotick9> !tab > truth63
<ubottu> truth63, please see my private message
<extra_dessert> glebihan: without the link if i put all the files in home it works fine
<Reikoku> robin0800: Do my gtk2 apps use gtk3 themes?
<extra_dessert> but i dont want a huge home folder
<glebihan> extra_dessert, that's not what I meant
<zykotick9> truth63, not sure - haven't used it in years (and only very briefly, i'm not much into encryption)
<tobe> auronandace: i checked that but not really sure what to do. what im trying to do is get my mic to work but everything i do doesnt work
<glebihan> extra_dessert, what is you execute directly the files in there current location (without using the symlink in your home)
<extra_dessert> ah the file location i put in /opt/nex253
<Reikoku> I changed my gtk theme, but Thunderbird and geany haven't taken on the new look -_- How do I make their menus etc dark?
<Reikoku> robin0800: Geany and Thunderbird have totally ignored the new theme and gone to a Windows-like grey 3d look
<Generalcamo> How do I install new GNOME themes in GNOME in Ubuntu?
<Generalcamo> For firefox, how do I use the awesome bar in Unity?
<_Rod2k> I don't want to start a new flood war but I just don't get it..What's the cool thing about Unity?
<Generalcamo> Nothing
<Pessimism> Very basic question: How and where do I access my .ssh folder?
<Reikoku> Hoping somebody knows how I can theme old gtk2 apps like Firefox, Thunderbird and Geany in 11.10... really hoping someone can help me before bed.
<Generalcamo> I think it sucks, as I can't use firefox's awesomebar!
<_Rod2k> It's being talked about it...actually its being taked a lot @omgubuntu.co.uk
<GSF1200S> _Rod2k, there is nothing good about Unity
<zykotick9> Pessimism, "cd ~/.ssh"
<auronandace> Pessimism: it is in your /home/username/ folder (you need to enable viewing hidden files/folders)
<Pessimism> Where do I do that, auronandace?
<Pessimism> I don't even know how to use the file browser, so this is Ubuntu 101.
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 101 could not be found
<extra_dessert> Pessimism: under your home foler
<zykotick9> Pessimism, ctrl+h
<extra_dessert> *folder
<ok_wait> hi all, i'm having trouble setting up a usb wireless network device on a debian based laptop. the module is rt2500usb and the output from lsmod | grep usb is http://pastie.org/2905797 the device doesn't show up in the network manager and modprobe rt2500usb returned no output. any ideas how to get this working?
<auronandace> Pessimism: in gnome/unity, i wouldn't know; in xfce (thunar) it is under the view menu
<skutr34> Hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 from USB and am getting: Unable to find medium with live filesystem. Please help.
<skutr34> auronandace: it's like nautlius or something in GNOME
<Pessimism> ctrl+h just activates search.
<zykotick9> ok_wait, asking for debian support in #ubuntu funny - "/join #debian"
<zykotick9> Pessimism, sorry - that's the gnome2 method, not sure for unity/gnome3
<Pessimism> Well, just for the time being, using the terminal, how would I go into ~/.ssh and open a particular file using the text editor?
<skutr34> I am getting: Unable to find medium with live filesystem, when trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 from USB... I don't know what to do....
<auronandace> Pessimism: like zykotick9 said earlier: cd ~/.ssh
<nux_> hi guys! can someone help me with my pulseaudio trouble please?
<zykotick9> skutr34, how did you create the USB?  Did you just cat/dd the iso to it?
<auronandace> Pessimism: then: nano nameoffile
<_Rod2k> Ok so let me get straight to it. Ubuntu for cellphones. Now, I know Canonical uses to release things to the public sometime before it even gets to the public eg. Alpha/beta versions; I just wonder whether my Nokia cellphone running SYMBIAN O.S. 9.4 will be compatible or if there is an earlier version of it already available so I can give it a try. Anyone knows something about this?
<skutr34> zykotick9: I am on Windows and used Universal-USB-Installer
<bekks> _Rod2k: AFAIK there is no "Ubuntu for Cellphones" at all.
<zykotick9> skutr34, ok - i can't help - good luck.
<celthunder> bekks: sure there is
<corinth> Is there any way to change which monitor the unity bar appears on?
<Pessimism> thanks, all
<celthunder> _Rod2k: your best bet is to look at xda-developers
<Pauluntu> ubuntu for cellphones isn't that what they trying to do in 2014
<skutr34> zykotick9: I don't know if it has anything to do with the fact that I am using a USB Micro SD reader...
<bekks> celthunder: do you have some link for me?
<zykotick9> skutr34, probably not.  You did use a LiveCD and not an alternate/server one right?
<_Rod2k> Are you serious that none one of you have heard of U 4 cellphones just yet? o_O
<celthunder> bekks: look on the xda-developers forums plenty of phones have ubuntu ported to them the evo the evo3d i believe the hero and several others
<skutr34> zykotick9: Yeah
<skutr34> zykotick9: I have also tried booting from a CD and I think that something is wrong with my disc drive
<celthunder> _Rod2k: did you check xda for your phone ? usually if your phone has any following someone has a port of it
<Gardllok> To my understanding, EasyPeasy is some form of ubuntu and I have a question: Do programs like Calibre (open source ereader) run on EasyPeasy?
<zykotick9> Gardllok, probably, but EasyPeasy isn't supported here.
<zykotick9> skutr34, did you MD5 check your ISO image?
<skutr34> zykotick9: No, I did not.
<zykotick9> !md5 | skutr34
<ubottu> skutr34: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gardllok> zykotick9, kk ty...the program does work on ubuntu for sure though, correct?
<linda> Gardllok: /join #easypeasy
<Reikoku> Hoping somebody knows how I can theme old gtk2 apps like Firefox, Thunderbird and Geany in 11.10... really hoping someone can help me before bed.
<auronandace> !info calibre | Gardllok
<ubottu> Gardllok: calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 11590 kB, installed size 28832 kB
<zykotick9> Gardllok, i've used Calibre on debian/ubuntu before yes
<Gardllok> thank you
<_Rod2k> OK, celthunder I'm lookiing for more information there. If your interested, take a look at this http://tinyurl.com/3ofrcsz
<_Rod2k> bekks, http://tinyurl.com/3ofrcsz
<MeQuerSat> skutr34, in linux you can do a simple "md5sum <file>"
<MeQuerSat> skutr34, in windows you can use something like Hashcalc or md5summer
<skutr34> MeQuerSat: Thanks :)
<bekks> Reikoku: Looks like Unity - doesnt necessarily need to run on a cell phone.
<zykotick9> !md5sums | skutr34 in case you needed the sums
<ubottu> skutr34 in case you needed the sums: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> _Rod2k: Looks like Unity - doesnt necessarily need to run on a cell phone.
<nux_> i have the problem, that 11.10 only supports pavucontrol, which freezes flash videos. padevchooser doesn't do that, but it's not available on 11.10
<skutr34> UNetBootin appears to be getting stuck Extracting files to the device
<MeQuerSat> skutr34, stuck or you just didnt wait long enough? :P
<corinth> Is there a way to change what monitor the unity panel appears on?
<skutr34> MeQuerSat I think it's stuck
<_Rod2k> bekks Just to let you know..Something is rising inside Mark's head so indeed there IS a prospect that we shall see Linux running and it's not about Android this time. ;)
<Jonii> Anyone know a good channel that could help me save as much as possible from a damaged hard drive(possibly making it work again). It reports an error and an OS that tries to boot from it doesn't get far before it crashes and the computer reboots. Ubuntu diagnostics tell me I should try repairing it, neither filesystem on it mounts
<skutr34> ##harddrive-magic
<skutr34> :P
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, how is the drive hooked up?
<skutr34> brb
<skutr34> trying installation once more
<Jonii> "hooked up"?
<Jonii> You mean, how's it connected to the computer in question? It's the only device connected with an ide cable
<MeQuerSat> Can you boot from a different drive?
<Zta> How do I change the order of the applications and icons in the system tray?
<MeQuerSat> If you really need the data, best shot is to shutdown the pc and boot from a different device
<Zta> E.g. switch position of mail icon and battery icon
<maxo> how can I read an mbox file?
<hdpb> I recently reinstalled 11.10, and any time I visit facebook, the computer freezes. I had no issues prior. Any suggestions to diagnose?
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, using firefox?
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: Yes
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, run this from the terminal "top"
<MeQuerSat> and see if firefox uses 100% cpu
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: define terminal "top"
<RiceKing> Hi all... just wondering if there is a x64 anti-virus for Ubuntu 11.10
<zykotick9> !virus | RiceKing
<ubottu> RiceKing: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<_Rod2k> celthunder Do you have any other website?
<MeQuerSat> RiceKing, for checking a windows device you can use clamav
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, open the terminal
<RiceKing> I use Linux at work, %98 of the PC's I connect to are Windows
<maxo> RiceKing, clamav
<zykotick9> RiceKing, are you worried about your GNU/Linux box, or the Windows boxes?
<teddie> hm, i've always wondered about the danger of trjoans etc running under wine
<teddie> couldn't they steal data from the homedir?
<RiceKing> ClamaV does nto stay runnign while my machine is up.  It only runs when I start it.  I need real time AV
<MeQuerSat> RiceKing, the gui would be called "clamtk"
<z0ned> is there a way to chmod a directory so that ALL files/folders that get created within it automatically have group write permissions? i tried a chmod 2775 -R on the parent dir, but then every once in awhile when rsync runs, any files/folders that it creates/updates no longer have "group write" permissions. getting very annoying to have to run chmod 2775 -R every single day.....
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, after you open the program terminal, you can type commands there
<RiceKing> The thing is that I am worry to infect our servers
<MeQuerSat> in this case, type "top" and press enter
<RiceKing> with my machine
<RiceKing> I am lucky they are trusting me to run Linux as the main OS
<zykotick9> RiceKing, ubuntu can't really be infected (perhaps your wine install, but very unlikely it will get passed along)
<MeQuerSat> teddie, you have to mark a program executable before being able to run it from wine
<RiceKing> Some of our servers run Unix so I really don't want to cause an accident
<maxo> I really don't agree with the message given by ubottu on not needing antivirus. Yes there are fewer viruses on Linux, but rootkits etc. are still a problem, and theoretically you could get a virus on linux
<MeQuerSat> RiceKing, http://www.kaspersky.com/anti-virus_linux_workstation
<RiceKing> Yes, I also disagree but didn't want to start a fight over it
<RiceKing> Thanks for the link
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: sorry. got dumped by my 2 year old.
<zykotick9> maxo, RiceKing you're both obviously converts from windows...  just saying.
<RiceKing> I get tons of people here in my department thinkign that Mac don't get virus
<teddie> anyway, that's why I always rm -rf ~/.wine after use
<RiceKing> I also use Windows
<teddie> i suppose system dlls could be replaced with infected copies
<RiceKing> I have used Linux for many years but never bother but since I am running this at work I want to be careful
<zykotick9> teddie, but even in wine most viruses/malware fail to run properly
<maxo> RiceKing, you probably also want to look at other areas like making sure you're patched etc. Higher-level stuff like Apache is generally more vulnerable than lower-level stuff
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: Have terminal up...
<MeQuerSat> RiceKing, take a look at the link I pasted ;)
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, now type in "top"
<RiceKing> I will thanks
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, and press enter
<tbruff13> someone help i broke my system
<bart_> Thank you to ALL developpers of the new UBUNTU 11.10
<tbruff13> help please
<zykotick9> !details | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bart_> I'am so pleased to see how good the current version is
<MeQuerSat> tbruff13, describe the problem
<MeQuerSat> bart_, I was suprised too :)
<bart_> anyway, however i'am not a developper I want to thank all of you
<perlstein> hey folks, i'm getting this error: "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127" from apt-get install
<teddie> what big changes are in 11.10?
<perlstein> how can i view the script that run?
 * teddie is still using 10.10.. wishes ubuntu used a rolling release :-[
<perlstein> teddie: 11.10 ships with microsoft office
<teddie> lol
<MeQuerSat> perlstein, did you try a "apt-get install -f" already?
<orkester> hello all
<bart_> helo
<perlstein> i just did
<perlstein> and it gave the same error
<perlstein> how can i view the script running?
<perlstein> or at least its output?
<ka1ser> I am trying emesene 2.11.11 but I can't set the proxy for msn protocol... I click on preferences button but I dont get a proxy option... any idea on how to set up the proxy?
<orkester> does anyone know when to expect power issues to be fixed in 11.10?  I've reverted to 11.04 classic over the high usage issue
<zykotick9> perlstein, if i where you, i'd search on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs for the package you are installing, and see if anyone's reported issues.
<perlstein> i'm a programmer
<perlstein> i could probably fix this myself if someone could tell me how to view the darn install script
<perlstein> or its output
<perlstein> :(
<MeQuerSat> perlstein, man apt-get ?
<MeQuerSat> check what the --verbose option can do
<perlstein> nothing, there's no option :D
<seccunda> hey
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: it jumped when it loaded, but doesn't ever seem to eat CPU.
<seccunda> anyone
 * reisio is a one
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, what exactly happens? does the page hang, or the whole browser? etc
 * MeQuerSat is a one too
<seccunda> hwo?
<seccunda> massy page
<reisio> seccunda: hwo?
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: everything hangs. no Unity, screen grays (or greys) out.
<seccunda> ive got oscam server on ubuntu
<maxo> hdbp: try running Firefox in safe mode. In a terminal type:    firefox -safe-mode
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: had the same issue last night before it updated to FF8, and tried 8 today with the same issue
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, and it does not happen on other sites?
<Pici> seccunda: Please ask your question in the form of a question.
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, do you have flash installed?
<hdpb> I haven't noticed it.
<soreau> perlstein: Don't tell people ubuntu ships with microsoft office because that is absolutely false
<MeQuerSat> soreau, I think everyone got that thats a joke ;)
<seccunda> there isnt my question
<soreau> MeQuerSat: In the official support channel, it's not
<teddie> lol.
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: Yes. Is there a way to tell if it's accessing swap or not?
<zykotick9> seccunda, is english your native language?  There are ubuntu support channels in many languages.
<javier_faj> Hi! someone knows the channel for virtualbox? thanks!
<maxo> soreau, you mean it doesn't?
<Pici> javier_faj: #vbox
<seccunda> yeh sorry man is english
<Linuzo> Anyway to get rid of unity in 11.10?
<Linuzo> I want old gnome back
<seccunda> where can i find about oscam server
<MeQuerSat>  hdpb you mean the swap file?
<reisio> javier_faj: FFR: /msg alis list *virtual*box*
<seccunda> need some help with smartreader
<Pici> !notunity | Linuzo
<ubottu> Linuzo: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: partition, but yes...
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, you can execute "free -m" in the terminal
<Koolvin> Hey, how can I uninstall apache2 completely?
<Linuzo> What functionality do I lose?
<Koolvin> Someone deleted /etc/apache2
<javier_faj> reisio: sorry, how do I enter there? is it an IRC channel?
<MeQuerSat> Koolvin, did you uninstall apache from apt-get already?
<Koolvin> Yes
<Koolvin> Uninstalled
<Koolvin> Reinstalled
<teddie> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Linuzo> Pici, Thank you
<MeQuerSat> Koolvin, and whats the reason you want it uninstalled completely?
<Koolvin> Apache2 isn't remaking the /etc/apache2 config files
<Koolvin> Because it's broken without the config files
<MeQuerSat> Koolvin, you can uninstall it by doing "apt-get remove --purge <package>"
<Koolvin> I want to uninstall and reinstall fresh
<MeQuerSat> and then reinstall
<MeQuerSat> --purge makes it remove all config files
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: guessing it showing "0" for total swap would be a bad sign... Easy way to  help it see swap without reinstall?
<Jonii> If no one knows any other channels where I could ask about my hard drive and broken file system and data recovery, maybe someone could tell me why's a partition not mounting but gparted is not finding any problem with the device?
<Jonii> Or the file system, for that matter
<reisio> Jonii: start from the beginning
<Koolvin> Didn't work MeQuerSat
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, you have no swap partition?
<Koolvin> Installed without creating the new configuration files
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, you can do a sudo swapoff -a
<teddie> damn, gnome2 cannot be installed at all anymore ? :[
<MeQuerSat> and sudo swapon -a
<teddie> and 10.10 support dies in 6 months! i'll have to say goodbye :'(
<MeQuerSat> teddie, Gnome Shell is actually pretty good
<Jonii> reisio: I try to use an old hdd of mine to install ubuntu on it. I thought I could also save any old data on the disk. Unfortunately, neither partitions on my old disk mount, the old C: partition reports an error with the filesystem(one cluster missing somehow), the other does not report any errors but doesn't mount.
<MonkeyDust> teddie  there's MATE, but it's in the Mint repo's, try it in test environment, first, it works, i tried it
<Jonii> I can get the old OS(windows) on that disk to boot up a bit, but it very quickly(you can barely see the windows logo and that loading screen flash by) the computer restarts
<teddie> MonkeyDust, awesome!
<teddie> i <3 gnome2, don't care for change for sake of change
<hdpb> Should have a 2G swap... Shows in disk utility aslinux-swap.
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, like I said, hook the drive up as a secondary drive
<Koolvin> MeQuerSat, any other ideas?
<MeQuerSat> koolvin, sorry no
<Jonii> MeQuerSat: I didn't see you said that, but okay, thanks. Just one problem though: how do I do that?
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, what does it say under Device:
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, it should say something like /dev/sda4
<hdpb> /dev/sda6
<Jonii> I don't understand this secondary device thing. Is that a hardware or software thing?
<MeQuerSat> in that case you can do: sudo swapon /dev/sda6
<Jonii> Something in between?
<szal> Jonii: secondary device?
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: will that pick it up permanently at boot?
<Jonii> Like, give me some terms I can google
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, no, you have to edit the file /etc/fstab     to do that
<mog422> hum... I use laptop that inclueded Number key in keyboard. but When I typing the password, Ubuntu alert turned num lock key.
<reisio> mog422: and?
<mog422> how to turn off the number lock alert
<Jonii> szal, yes
<szal> Jonii: what's that supposed to mean?
<zacarias> somtimes some windows (like my sticky notes) hide themselves to the right of the desktop's visible area. The cursor also hides itself there if I move it on that direction. Any idea of how to solve this?
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, does it show your swap now if you run "free -m" ?
<Jonii> szal, that's the thing, I have no idea
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, its not a hardware thing
<MeQuerSat> well
<MeQuerSat> you have a hdd you boot your system from
<Jonii> MeQuerSat told me to hook my hdd as a secondary drive, and I have no idea what that means
<MeQuerSat> and the other (where the data is on) is hooked up too
<MeQuerSat> but you dont boot your system from that drive
<Jonii> MeQuerSat: err, nope. I'm booting from an usb stick
<szal> well, MeQuerSat, what do you mean by that? :)
<airtonix> i have a sdcard i encrypted with full disk encryption in palimpset, however after suspending, then removing the sdcard, then resuming, then re-inserting sdcard, I can not remount the sdcard : Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 239. bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/484429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484429 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu Maverick) "Plugging in a LUKS device causes the following error: Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 239: Command failed: Device already exists" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, a thats great
<Jonii> So I only got this one broken hard drive, nothing else
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, youve got a ntfs partition on there
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, what else?
<Jonii> MeQuerSat: two ntfs-partitions
<Jonii> C: broken, D: not mounting
<szal> the only reliable way to check NTFS filesystems is from within Windows
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, what type of data do you want to retrieve?
<Jonii> That's the entire hdd. Nothing else in there
<MeQuerSat> szal: not true
<Jonii> MeQuerSat: dunno. I can't remember what was on that disk
<MeQuerSat> ...
<FusionX> is there an official irc channel for linux mint?
<Jonii> I'd just wanna browse it first
<szal> MeQuerSat: note the stress on 'reliable'; I didn't say it's the only possible way
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: Shows, but as you may have noticed by the lag, no effect when I tested facebook... Java related maybe?
<Jonii> There were some old documents somewhere in there, I remember I missed them greatly when my old computer crashed, but I can't quite remember what they were
<Koolvin> How can I regenerate the default apache2 config files?
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, take a look here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  you have more than one pc? if yes, try to ssh to the broken pc and browse the partitions
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, and here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<Jonii> MonkeyDust: I've got ubuntu on an USB stick, isn't that better?
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, remove java and see
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  whatever works
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, take a look at TestDisk
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  but more than one pc?
<MeQuerSat> it does exactly what you want
<sysdoc> M Audio 1010 LT and 11.04, has anyone got the solution to getting the inputs to work? The old fix was the default.pa file which already has the correct lines...
<Jonii> MonkeyDust: three now
<Jonii> One broken, two healthy ones
<szal> Jonii: easiest way: find someone w/ a Windows machine & hook that HDD up there, then check the filesystems by running 'chkdsk /f {insertDriveLetterHere}:'
<Koolvin> How can I regenerate the default apache2 config files?
<MeQuerSat> you can run chkdsk from gparted, szal
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  make sure there in the same network and then ssh user@[broken pc]
<szal> !repeat | Koolvin
<ubottu> Koolvin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jonii> szal, actually, I've got Windows machine right here
<szymon_g> hi
<szal> Jonii: then off you go
<MonkeyDust> there = they're
<Jonii> MonkeyDust: I'd have to set up some ssh server on that computer first, right?
<MeQuerSat> Koolvin, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apache&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<MeQuerSat> Koolvin, download the package that contains the config files
<MeQuerSat> extract
<MeQuerSat> and copy the config files
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  that's not too complicated
<Jonii> But it wouldn't accomplish anything I couldn't do directly from that computer, right?
<cnz|skyrim> was linux mint cloned from ubuntu?
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, cant you just hook it up to the windows machine?
<MonkeyDust> cnz|skyrim  not cloned, it's a fork
<Jonii> MeQuerSat: yeah, I can. It's just that, it's this machine I'd have to boot
<szal> !mint | cnz|skyrim
<ubottu> cnz|skyrim: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<szymon_g> how can i set a modal dialog windows as shown here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/modal-dialogs-land-ubuntu-11-10/ :?
<MonkeyDust> mint is "the same but different"
<Jonii> Oh well, I'll be going now ->
<szymon_g> on ubuntu 11.10 of course :)
<MeQuerSat> Jonii, well then, do what I said and take a look at TestDisk
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: disabled Java, but still didn't help.
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  if you had windows on the old pc, try rdesktop from within linux (over the network)
<MeQuerSat> hdpb, dont Control+Alt+Delete and delete the cache
<MeQuerSat> do*
<MeQuerSat> check what you want to have refreshed
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: CTRL+ALT+DLT asks to log out...
<MeQuerSat> Oh, haha
<MeQuerSat> I meant Shift ofcourse
<MeQuerSat> not alt
<MeQuerSat> sorry :p
<xfox> hey... how install tor in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<xfox> i was install, but it wasnt work
<MonkeyDust> xfox  i think it's in the repo
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: Never picked up that shortcut before. Thanks!
<jimOTS> I have a program that calls printf on lines ending in "\n", which would normally flush the output buffer if the output is a tty
<xangua> xfox: torproyec.com it explains all there
<jimOTS> But I want to redirect the output to a named pipe without changing the flushing behavior
<xangua> torproyect.org *
<jimOTS> and without changing the program
<MeQuerSat> jimOTS, #bash
<arrrghhh> samba help anyone?  i have two computers on a LAN, both ubuntu.  both machines can see eachother, and one can connect to the other... but not the other way around
<arrrghhh> ufw is not running
<xfox> xanga:   i tryed it yet
<jimOTS> MeQuerSat: Is that a better channel for this? Thanks.
<arrrghhh> nmap shows ports open in both directions
<arrrghhh> what am i missing!?!?
<MeQuerSat> jimOTS, yes it is :)
<MonkeyDust> arrrghhh  samba is for lin > win, not for ubuntu > ubuntu
<arrrghhh> MonkeyDust, don't say that.  samba can be used for ubuntu to ubuntu as well.
<hdpb> MeQuerSat: helped momentarily... but the froze again. Thanks for your help. Need to go make dinner for the kids... I'll check back in later
<arrrghhh> i use it in my network, although i prefer NFS for the speed, most users prefer samba for the ease of use.
<arrrghhh> anyone, please?  samba help?  i don't get why one computer works flawlessly, while the other can't connect
<arrrghhh> smbtree confirms.
<soreau> ! samba | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<arrrghhh> soreau, i've gone thru those
<arrrghhh> samba is setup
<arrrghhh> it works great in one direction
<arrrghhh> doesn't work in the other
<arrrghhh> both machines are setup the same (AFAIK)
<arrrghhh> no firewall's are enabled
<arrrghhh> on the machines
<FloodBot1> arrrghhh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> oops, sorry
<reisio> CIFS :D
<ubuntu> having a prob installing ubuntu to a dell inspiron 1746. started installation with disk, set to use entire disk for ubuntu, process started then stopped. error cannot create ext4 filesystem. has happened four times back to back and now the notebook has no filesystem. anyone know whats going on or how to fix?
<gh0st> Anyone know of a code collapse plugin for gedit?
<arrrghhh> i'm really confused.  the machine that's having issues can "see" the far end, as in it sees the computer there.  but it fails to connect!?!?
<MeQuerSat> gh0st, https://code.google.com/p/gedit-folding/updates/list
<gh0st> This is embarrassing but where do the plugins go?
<rebecca_> Hello?
<arrrghhh> anyone?  samba?  I've looked at all the wiki's.  everything is setup "correctly".
<rebecca_> hey guys
<rebecca_> Hello?
<MeQuerSat> gh0st, https://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<teddie> arrrghhh, remove and try again? :P
<szymon_g> hi rebecca_ :P
<MeQuerSat> gh0st, see bottom of page
<arrrghhh> teddie, what samba?
<rebecca_> Hi I have something cool to show you! XD
<MeQuerSat> rebecca_, dont say its friday
<arrrghhh> lol
<rebecca_> first, go to this site BUT ONLY ON FIREFOX
<darkstar999> SPAM SPAM SPAM
<rebecca_> about:config
<darkstar999> oh
<rebecca_> then type in dom.max_script_run_time
<szymon_g> darkstar999, give her a chance (well... i hope it's female)
<arrrghhh> rebecca_, please leave
<rebecca_> and set to 20
<rebecca_> me?why?
<arrrghhh> this is #ubuntu support
<rebecca_> I know
<darkstar999> rebecca_: off topic
<rebecca_> I am showing you support!
<MeQuerSat> rebecca_, I havent seen anyone report an error ;)
<arrrghhh> ffs
<rebecca_> just do this! about:config dom.max_script_run_time and set 20
<arrrghhh> rebecca_, this is for asking for help with ubuntu.
<arrrghhh> stfu
<arrrghhh> unless you have a question
<arrrghhh> or are helping some
<arrrghhh> one*
<arrrghhh> thanks!
<FloodBot1> arrrghhh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeQuerSat> Haha
<MeQuerSat> irony
<arrrghhh> lol
<rebecca_> I know, but last time I was on lots of people were complaining about slow connection and script errors so I thought this would help ;)
<arrrghhh> rebecca_, that's nice.
<rebecca_> thanks!
<rebecca_> XD
<rebecca_> i will be right back
<darkstar999> I will be waiting patiently........
<SolarisBoy1> lol
<rebecca_> oh also you can do it for chrome simply inputting dom.chrome_max_script_run_time and set to 20 but it should be auto set
<arrrghhh> rebecca_, dont' just tell people to randomly put in crap, unless they have a problem.
<rebecca_> No! I swear this is real I do it alot because me PC runs slowly because of its crappy script... BELIEVE ME
<rebecca_> but javascript is the best you can get
<MeQuerSat> Not everyone runs crappy scripts...
<rebecca_> well mine does... hahaha
<rebecca_> go ahead and try it
<darkstar999> seriously rebecca_ join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SolarisBoy1> your setting a global limit in chrome to other peoples scripts in your browser?
<arrrghhh> FFS rebecca_.  don't tell people to put in radom crap unless they have an issue!!!
<MeQuerSat> ! language | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rebecca_> oh, and if there's a prepage that says it will void your warranty, just click :ill be careful, i promise!" it only says that to target unexperienced users
<SolarisBoy1> smh
<arrrghhh> MeQuerSat, sorry i'm just sick of seeing crap like this, when i have a genuine issue and no one will help me.
<rebecca_> I am NOT telling people to put in crap I am trying to help people with bad scripts
<arrrghhh> rebecca_, please leave.
<MeQuerSat> arrrghhh, just be patient
<rebecca_> why?
<SolarisBoy1> dont go to sites that use bad scripts is probably a better solution
<rebecca_> :(
<MeQuerSat> arrrghhh, Ive had issues people coudlnt/wouldnt want to help me with
<SolarisBoy1> use lynx
<MeQuerSat> arrrghhh, just google some more or try again another day
<rebecca_>  be right back
<rebecca_> back
<arrrghhh> MeQuerSat, i'm a network admin by trade.  i can SEE the ports open in both directions.  this is maddening.  googling more is just futile at this point.
<SolarisBoy1> arrrghhh: whats the issue?
<MeQuerSat> arrrghhh, ports are not everything...
<rebecca_> Oh! I have a question! I want to change the password for xUbuntu on my laptop, because I forgot it; not used it in awhile. I usually use Windows because I do a lot of research and you can't barely download anything on Linux to prevent virus infections, but when it comes to fast connection I always turn to Linux. So can you tell me if there is a way to recover a lost password without logging in on Ubuntu please?
<teddie> yes, boot into recovery mode
<arrrghhh> SolarisBoy1, basically i have two ubuntu machines on a LAN.  they are both setup with samba, both have some shares enabled.  both machines can "see" eachother, but one fails to connect to the other.  on the other side it works fine
<teddie> and 'passwd user'
<xangua>  you can't barely download anything on Linux to prevent virus infections - you mean download windows virus¿
<rebecca_> recovery mode?
<rebecca_> ok thank you!
<teddie> or whatever it's called, in the grub menu
<SolarisBoy1> arrrghhh: i see. the one that can't see the other how have you tested the tofrom and vice versa traffic?
<iabosi> where do I find the path to irssi sources?
<xangua> rebecca_: yeah, it sucks windows virus don't infect gnu/linux ;)
<arrrghhh> SolarisBoy1, well i nmapped from either site.  both sides have the same ports open.
<iabosi> trying to install xmpp irssi module
<darkstar999> iabosi: the #irssi channel might be able to help you more
<rebecca_> yeah haha!
<iabosi> any help would be appreciated
<teddie> xangua, be respectful and please use gnu/linux/debian/ubuntu
<iabosi> wow great idea!
<SolarisBoy1> arrrghhh: ok on each box are you able to scan the lan for shares and get the same output?
<darkstar999> teddie: does RMS approve of that one?
<arrrghhh> SolarisBoy1, well smbtree on the machine that "works" sees everything/all shares.
<SolarisBoy1> arrrghhh: and does the one that doesn't provide some error or no?
<arrrghhh> SolarisBoy1, smbtree on the machine that "fails" only sees the other computer.  it doesn't see any shares.
<SolarisBoy1> ok how does testparm output look on the machine with "no shares"
<arrrghhh> SolarisBoy1, yea.  cli_start_connection: failed to connect to USER-LAPTOP<20> (0.0.0.0)
<SolarisBoy1> arrrghhh: ok
<arrrghhh> SolarisBoy1, looks identical to the other machine
<G4rb4> I don't get it, why are you using a buggy reverse-engineered windows protocol to connect two linux machines?
<arrrghhh> G4rb4, nfs is kinda complex, unless i setup fstab etc.
<SolarisBoy1> arrrghhh: are they browseable etc on the machine with no shares? 'browseable=yes' in smb.conf?
<tim167> hi, is it possible to grab video from my DV camera??
<teddie> darkstar999, i think x.org should be credited too
<darkstar999> teddie: gnu/linux/xorg/debian/ubuntu ?
<teddie> perfect!
<teddie> it rolls right off the tongue
<darkstar999> :-P
<leo_BH_ubuntu> hi!!!
<leo_BH_ubuntu> enyone !
<SolarisBoy1> arrrghhh: should the identical shares/configuration be true for each machine? if so have you tried to copy the files over and diff the smb.conf?
<iamweirdie> can somebody help me fix this plz? http://pastebin.com/KfNrTEJM
<rebecca_> Also, on the camera monitor application, it only records half a millisecond of footage before it stops; is this due to low framerate, slow script, MB loss or anything else or is it meant to do that?
<arrrghhh> SolarisBoy1, mind if i PM?
<SolarisBoy1> arrrghhh: also check that your dns/name resolution is running and resolving properly and ensure that all the daemons are running that should be
<SolarisBoy1> arrrghhh: no i dont
<arrrghhh> that's a good point
<tim167> hi can anyone help me grab DV video from 1394?
<zykotick9> tim167, check out Kino
<rebecca_> can anyone tell me why Camera MOnitor only records half a millisecond of footage please???!!?!?!?
<darkstar999> tim167: try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire#Capturing_Digital_Video_.28DV.29_over_Firewire
<rebecca_> thanks!
<tim167> zykotick9: doesn't work, that's why I'm asking, i also tried kdenlive and dvgrab, none works, I also did all the modprobe 1394 stuff , no worky
<zykotick9> tim167, did you try running kino with gksu?
<tim167> zykotick9: yep, well sudo, not gksudo, but i guess that doesn't matter ?
<MeQuerSat> for graphical programs you should use gksu or gksudo
<aj00200> should I have a /boot/grub/menu.list file?
<MeQuerSat> sudo is for use with the commandline interface
<iamweirdie> can some1 help me fix my plugins please? http://pastebin.com/KfNrTEJM
<zykotick9> tim167, well, it does - but for an unrelated reason.  DON'T use sudo with GUI apps
<xixor> howdy, does anyone here happen to know if it is possible to get konsole to display with a transparent background in non-KDE window managers?  xmonad for example?  Cheers
<tim167> zykotick9: Kino uses dvgrab I understand, and when i tried in Kino it DID grab something, but only one every 10 frames or so, with dvgrab alone it says "Error: no HDV. Try again before giving up"
<xangua> xixor: transparent sounds like it needs hardware acceleration
<gh0st> I copied and pasted the folding.gedit-plugin into my /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins folder, restarted gedit and I don't see folding in my gedit Preferences -> Plugins list. What am I doing wrong?
<zykotick9> tim167, what's your process speed?
<zykotick9> s/process/processor/
<tim167> zykotick9: fast enough, it was working fine when this machine was running Windows, and using Sony Vegas to capture HDV video
<tim167> zykotick9: so it's not processor speed that's the problem, and the camera is detected by at least Kino, also the controls work, the camera is activated and starts playing when I run dvgrab, but as I said it doesn't grab anything but says "Error: no HDV. Try again before giving up" instead
<xixor> xangua: Yes, I have the Xorg composite extension enabled, OpenGL direct rendering is enabled, if I run KDE then konsole transparency works fine, I have xcompmgr running in the background, but konsole transparency doesn't work outside of KDE
<linda> "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"?
<ShadwReevr> So 11.10 can't connect to DNS besides *.local, or ips. What would cause this?
<Wicet> Perhaps #ubuntu would result in an answer which the offtopic did not. What is the GPU situation with Ubuntu regarding somewhat higher number of displays (6+)? I'm under the impression that nVidia is unable to run such a high number of screens with two cards (the limit being two per card) and ATI still having some driver issues in Ubuntu - what would be the smartest GPU-setup for Ubuntu with 6+ dis
<Wicet> with 6+ displays?*
<reisio> Wicet: ...having enough cards to support them?
<|Long|> hi, i got stuck at NX server is disable in /usr/nx/etc/node.cfg, it does not boot to GUI, how can i fix this pls help?
<linda> After half hour or so, I get error:  "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"  and the only thing that seems to fix it is to reboot.
<gh0st> My mistake, I found out what's wrong!
<Wicet> I was hoping to manage with two cards
<linda> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset
<ShadwReevr> So 11.10 can't connect to ips or DNS besides *.local. What would cause this?
<linda> OS=Ubuntu 10.04
<linda> Fresh install
<linda> Any clues?
<G4rb4> linda, 10.04 is 3 releases ago
<reisio> linda: clues about what
<ShadwReevr> So 11.10 can't connect to ips or DNS besides *.local. What would cause this? tried ping and traceroute, both fail
<gh0st> I put the folding in the right directory now but it's grayed out in my "Plugins" window and I can't select it.
<xangua> G4rb4: and it's LTS
<|Long|> anyone can help plz?
<linda> It says,  "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" "Your screen graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly.  You will need to configure them yourself.
<linda> G4rb4: 10.04 is LTS
<gh0st> Do I have to chmod it?
<xangua> !repeat | ShadwReevr
<ubottu> ShadwReevr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ShadwReevr> xangua: I did before coming here
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: check your resolver configuration.
<ShadwReevr> its the  same as an identical box that has no issues
<SolarisBoy1> did you check all the related files?
<linda> G4rb4: Ubuntu 10.04 is current LTS, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<SolarisBoy1> like nsswitch.conf?
<SolarisBoy1> and see which order your resolver is working?
<ShadwReevr> where is nsswitch.conf?
<SolarisBoy1> /etc/ .
<rAdoActiv3> welcome chanserver i how u have a happy and productive live
<SolarisBoy1> try that. `grep hosts /etc/nsswitch.conf`
<linda> reisio:  Do you need any more information?  If so, what>?
<ShadwReevr> SolarisBoy1: they are identical
<G4rb4> linda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: what is the first entry in the hosts array for each?
<ShadwReevr> SolarisBoy1: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<xixor> huh, interesting: gdm3 will load ~/.xsessionrc, not ~/.xsession... wierd.
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: ok fine. and in your /etc/hosts file you have your 'lan ip->hostname' pair on a seperate line than your 'loopback->localhost.local' line && in your /etc/resolv.conf you have nothing odd for domain or search no?
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: on each.
#ubuntu 2011-11-23
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: also check your network configuration. could you perhaps be only connected on a local fall back apipa address or something? like 169.254.*?
<machiolate> how do I use a program signature key such as 'suchandsuch.tar.gz.sign' ?
<ShadwReevr> SolarisBoy1: yep, two lines for localhost and hostname. resolv.conf is from my laptop that is connected right now
<SolarisBoy1> can you paste bin the config files from each?
<iamweirdie> is anybody availible?
<ShadwReevr> SolarisBoy1: domain ph.cox.net search ph.cox.net nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 8.8.4.4 nameserver 68.105.28.11
<SolarisBoy1> those look like they were provided from ISP dhcp...
<linda> Are these official Ubuntu packages?:  https://launchpad.net/~brian-rogers/+archive/graphics-fixes-testing/+packages
<ShadwReevr> SolarisBoy1: the last name server was, 1 and 2 are google because my ISP fails and that keeps me up more when they fail
<linda> Am I going to do some sort of blacklisting is I use this kernel-patch?
<szal> linda: that is obviously a PPA (Personal Package Archive), so totally unofficial
<machiolate> anyone happen to know how I would use a program signature key such as 'suchandsuch.tar.gz.sign' ?
<elkingrey> Can somebody tell me how to adjust the positions of the icons in the Unity bar?
<machiolate> for the program 'suchandsuch' :P
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: please post /etc/nsswitch.conf /etc/hosts /etc/resolv.conf ; the networking configuration on each (ifconfig -a, arp -an , netstat -rn, hostname, host localhost, host <hostname> where you fill it in with your hostname)
<linda> Well, ... is there any sort of bug-tracking on this yet?
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: to pastebin
<nbros652> elkingrey: click hold, and move
<elkingrey> I do that and it won't, the whole bar just lifts up
<nbros652> elkingrey: you have to wait for it to detach
<elkingrey> Oh, how long?
<nbros652> a second or two
<linda> This is definately a broken system I have here.
<nbros652> elkingrey: kinda like on an android phone when you want to move icons on the home screen.
<elkingrey> Stiill not working. The whole list of icons detaches from the trash can, but that's it
<elkingrey> don't know about android
<nbros652> elkingrey: what icon are you trying to move?
<elkingrey> Okay, I figured it out, you have to move it OUT and then AROUND
<elkingrey> Thanks
<nbros652> elkingrey: no prob.
<localg0d> does anyone know a program that will shrink the file size of a slideshow video with audio ? or recompress it ??? winff is not bringing the size down ! ??? please help
<ShadwReevr> SolarisBoy1: http://pastebin.com/JvWX2HS3
<ShadwReevr> SolarisBoy1: box1 is working, box2 isn't
<reisio> linda: sorry went to another room, figure out your thing?
<ShadwReevr> SolarisBoy1: see anything that could be the issue?
<localg0d> does anyone know a program that will shrink the file size of a slideshow video with audio ? or recompress it ??? winff is not bringing the size down ! ??? please help
<linda> Was directed to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes so I followed the link to  Brian Rogers' ppa https://launchpad.net/~brian-rogers/+archive/graphics-fixes-testing
<linda> reisio: so....
<linda> I guess that's it.  If I wanna fix it, I use Brian Rogers' kernel.  *(Unless someone has better idea...).
<linda> Anyone.....?
<reisio> localg0d: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg pastebinit && ffmpeg -i path/to/video 2>&1 | tee > foo.txt | pastebinit
<reisio> linda: I didn't catch what the original problem was
<linda> I suppose I could install another display adapter.  ... But you know, the stupid part is that the system boots up and runs just fine, for about 1/2 hour or so, and then all the sudden it drops a perfectly good screen and goes to "Low grapahics mode".
<localg0d> ??? reisio ???
<reisio> localg0d: it's a command, run it
<reisio> localg0d: actually do this instead
<reisio> localg0d: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg pastebinit && ffmpeg -i path/to/video 2>&1 | tee | pastebinit
<linda> After about 1/2 hour or so, (didn't really time it but...) It goes to black screen with error window saying:   "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" "Your screen graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly.  You will need to configure them yourself."
<linda> And there is no way to fix it other than to reboot.
<reisio> linda: what's the graphics device?
<linda> But before that, it loads up a perfectly good screen.  (Just as it is now...)
<linda>  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<linda> Seems pretty stupid.
<linda> I suppose I could install another display adapter.  ... the system boots up and runs just fine, for about 1/2 hour or so, and then all the sudden it drops a perfectly good screen and goes to "Low grapahics mode".
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: one doesn't appear to have a proper gateway address
<linda> 1680x1050
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: your also apparently behind some sort of nat so im not sure if you really want to use that domain and search line
<rmt> I suppose, that if Ubuntu documented properly, one could discover, which app/script/daemon/plugin nowadays would respond to X11 volume up/down keypresses in an appropriate fashion .... ooooor  ?
<reisio> rmt: check xev first
<linda> Not a thing wrong with it... until later.  (I've allowed it to do it about 4 times now so it's pretty consistant.
<rmt> reisio, BAH .. better answer.
<reisio> rmt: as for what to map them to, dpkg -L pulseaudio | grep bin or dpkg -L alsa | grep bin will tell you
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: also you have a hostname attached to a loopback IP in hosts Satellite and BigBlue
<reisio> rmt: I use amixer sset Master 2+, for example, to increase volume, but I don't use pulse
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: in affect these hosts do not know each other by name still,, the lan ip belongs as a pairing to a hostname you want available on a lan,, assuming your not using another method of resolution
<rmt> freedesktop defines a set of key mappings that apps can request from the WM ..... but wtf app is the standard for Ubuntu/Unity nowadays..
<rmt> I used to be able to count on gnome keybindings .. load the app once, and it would register them.. nowadays, wtf knows.
<rmt> I can also bind keys using openbox to amixer or alsamixer or $OWN_CUSTOM_SCRIPT .. but seriously.. make it obvious, please.
<rmt> If I want the standard GUI telling me that volume is going up or down .... how would I achieve that, without drinking the fucking coolaid?
<machiolate> how do i know if my OS is x86 or not?
<rmt> o/~ welcome to the hotel california o/~
<SolarisBoy1> ShadwReevr: are you able to ping an external IP address from either? like 4.2.2.2 if so the issue is certainly your resolution setup there
<aliendude5300> Hi, I'm having an issue upgrading to 11.10
<aliendude5300> It says:
<aliendude5300> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<aliendude5300> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<rmt> /o~ such a lovely place, such a lovely place, plenty of room at the hotel californida o/~
<ntelos> hi...i ve a problem in installing backtrack 5 arm edition in my smartphone...may someone helps me?
<reisio> RAFRESNEEFDESFREDDIEWASADEVIL
<xangua> !backtrack | ntelos
<ubottu> ntelos: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<machiolate> is there a way that I can find out all the details of my OS from within the terminal?
<linda> So... I guess no one knows what to do other than use the patched kernel from Brian Rigers?
<szal> machiolate: define 'all the details'
<ntelos> ubottu thanks a lot!
<ubottu> ntelos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<machiolate> szal, i'm trying to compile a program, theres a list of OSs and I'm not sure which is mine..... there linux-x86-64any, linux-x86any etc
<machiolate> linux-alpha, linux-sparc
<Guest24063> I need to stop the xserver in ubuntu 11.10 to install a nvidia drivers, some one can help me?
<linda> I mean.. I don't really have a problem with it, but... just wanting to know if anyone knows more about it.  So if anyone knows, please say so.  Surely there must be a bug report.  Right? No?
<szal> machiolate: lsb_release -a (OS version), uname -a (kernel version and architecture)
<szal> that should do for starters
<Guest24063> how can i stop the x server in ubuntu 11.10 to install a nvidia drivers?
<Guest24063> plz
<reisio> Guest24063: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<machiolate> awesome szal, thanks... think uname was the one i needed
<Guest24063> reisio thank u, but theres is one way to do it manual, I now how to do it, but i need to stop the x server session
<linda> Trying vesa driver...
<reisio> Guest24063: why's that
<reisio> whose brilliant idea was it to give everyone a guest# nick?  How about using random english words, gebus
<Guest24063> I want to stop the x session, I mean, the graphics session, I need to do it in Terminal Mode
<xangua> !nox | Guest24063
<ubottu> Guest24063: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<alien20501> Hi everyone! Quick question: When using uck-gui, before I was able to boot the liveusb install, in ram, as my own user, but now it seems to use only the user "ubuntu" by default. I haven't the slightest idea why it started doing that, it's possible that a package is missing from my updated install script... ne1 has an idea ?
<Guest24063> ubottu let me see, thank u!
<ubottu> Guest24063: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iamweirdie> hi can somebody help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/746506/
<alien20501> has ne1 seen this behavior before ?
 * alien20501 scratches head
<linda> vesa driver not an option.  Using the patched kernel from Brian Rogers ppa
<linda> Oh well....
<ssfdre38> what /bin is used for shelled ssh access
<Dyaa> soo
<Dyaa> anything intressting
<reisio> ssfdre38: ?
<linda> Since I'm using Brian Rogers' kernel, just wondering if I need to blacklist something?  (To block a future kernel upgrade...?)
<Dyaa> mtf programmers
<kalesian> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing a 3TB drive as a secondary drive
<ssfdre38> i want to do jailed ssh access and i want to know what to use for the /bin/bash
<kalesian> anyone had any experience with this?
<linda> ... what I want is something that is reliable.  Something I'm not going to have problems with in  the future.
<somsip_> ssfdre38: rbash ?
<linda> I want to do any fixing on it now, (while I have time), and don't want to be frustrated with it in the future.
<yarrow> alien20501:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1720469.html  discusses a similar problem
<Guest24063> It doesnt work, some one know how can I stop the X session?
<alien20501> oh cool thx
<somsip_> Guest24063: you trued "sudo init 1"?
<Guest24063> doesnt work :(
<Guest24063> somsip
<alien20501> Guest24063 : I know of one way that always work, but save your data beforehand : pkill -9 lightdm && pkill -9 X
<alien20501> if you're really stuck
<Pici> Guest24063: sudo service lightdm stop
<alien20501> and gdm doesn't respond
<alien20501> gdm/lightdm
<Guest24063> alien20501 Ok, let me try
<Guest24063> thank u
<alien20501> np
<Ramides> Can anyone recommend a tiling window manager that plays nice with Xubuntu?
<xfox> why tor runs better on windows than ubuntu?
<jerenept> what do you mean?
<xfox> its dont run here
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jerenept> It's always works for me
<alien20501> yarrow: nah that doesn't seem to solve it... it's really weird, as if there is no notion of other user than ubuntu in live session anymore...
<xfox> i cant install it.    privoxy ether
<somsip_> Ramides: awesome works fine with vanilla Ubuntu. Can't see why it wouldn't work with Xubuntu
<xfox> when a tip "sudo gedit /etc/privoxy/config" in terminal, its response "dont found directory"
<Ramides> somsip_: thanks, i'll look into it
<rafa19> doesnt work, somebody nows how to stop the x server session? I mean , i need a terminal session or text session
<rafa19> to install drivers nvidia
<rafa19> doesnt work, somebody nows how to stop the x server session? I mean , i need a terminal session or text session to install drivers nvidia
<jerenept> sudo stop gdm
<jerenept> or, on 11.10, sudo stop lightdm
<antnash> Hey guys. Is there an equivalent for coda in linux?
<jerenept> press ctrl-alt-F1 to switch to a terminal and log in
<soreau> jerenept: don't you mean service <name> <action>?
<jerenept> ?
<jerenept> I haven't used Ubuntu since 11.04, so I may be uninformed.
<soreau> hm, looks like <action> <name> is valid too
<jerenept> antnash: try Geany?
<reisio> antnash: free or?
<rafa19> quit
<Pauluntu> Its interesting to me why is it like mandriva and suse they all have an excellent tool to manage the system why isn't there a distro thats deb based that has a good system tool like yast yet?
<dissipate> has anyone here successfully mounted amazon s3 buckets in ubuntu 11.10?
<szal> !ot | Pauluntu
<ubottu> Pauluntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pauluntu> LOL irc police
<reisio> off-topic AND.... off-topic AND...
<reisio> smokin' the reefer
<tron101> i need to change permissions to execute , whats the command  chmod ????? (file) ?
<reisio> chmod +x foo
<reisio> +x, for "awesome"
<tron101> thx
<antnash> jerenept, cheers I'll give it a go
<antnash> reisio, yeah free
<reisio> antnash: mmm, dunno man, maybe Aptana
<antnash> geany and aptana. cheers guys
<mbeierl> Anyone have issues with redraw problems using ATI cards on 11.04?  I've tried both radeon and ati but both have display issues where the screen is not updated properly
<user8> По горизонтали:
<user8> 3.Специальная микросхема для управления внешним устройством.
<user8> 6.Устройство, обеспечивающее выполнение логических и арифметических операций.
<user8> 10.Жесткий диск.
<user8> 11.Печатающее устройство.
<FloodBot1> user8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user6> gfh'
<soreau> mbeierl: Could be a damage issue with your window manager. Are you using compiz?
<user6> hhh
<user6> hhj
<user6> hkhj
<FloodBot1> user6: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user7> dsa
<user7> 7657
<user7> utyj
<user6> khkh
<soreau> ! ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<mbeierl> soreau: yes, I am. there used to be damage settings, but I don't know where to find them anymore.  Ideas?
<soreau> mbeierl: There were never damage settings.
<user8> 6.Устройство, обеспечивающее выполнение логических и арифметических операций.
<user8> 10.Жесткий диск.
<user8> 11.Печатающее устройство.
<FloodBot1> user8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> mbeierl: It could be a bug in xdamage though
<mbeierl> soreau: in beryl, i thought there were
<soreau> mbeierl: Maybe but beryl has been long gone for years now
<mbeierl> I'm an old timer when it comes to comiz, but have  been unfortunately out of it since about 10.04
<soreau> mbeierl: Try a different window manager. If it fixes the problem, it's likely a bug in xdamage or the compositor (compiz)
<julian> hello
<mbeierl> soreau: actually, I do see the same bug using metacity, which, iirc, is not compositing
<weenier> hey can anyone tell me how to launch a terminal from a script and to display a command but not exec it?
<soreau> mbeierl: There is a script to install latest compiz on 11.04, but for xdamage you may have to update it manually (hard to say where the bug lies exactly but it's likely not the graphics driver)
<soreau> mbeierl: Ok, then it's xdamage
<mbeierl> soreau: would 11.10 have xdamage updates?
<ktiron> hello everyone
<soreau> mbeierl: Actually, metacity has a compositing option.. but I believe it's disabled by default
<soreau> mbeierl: yes
<jerenept> hello, ktiron.
<mbeierl> k.  when I get a chance, i'll do the oneric update first, then go bleeding edge for xdamage.  see if it isn't already fixed
<ktiron> im new to this program
<mbeierl> soreau: ^ and thanks
<ktiron> so does everyone here use ubuntu or some form of linux?
<soreau> mbeierl: Try a live session to test
<mbeierl> soreau:  good idea!  thanks
<soreau> ! ask | ktiron
<ubottu> ktiron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mbeierl> ktiron: and basically, yes, most everyone is here for Ubuntu support
<ktiron> im sorry im new to this program
<soreau> mbeierl: I'm pretty certain it's an xdamage bug because someone else had the same problem on another distro recently and it was indeed xdamage bug
<mbeierl> soreau: you've made my day.  that gives me hope.  Starting download....
<soreau> ktiron: No worries, just ask your question with as much detail as you can
<ktiron> i dont think i asked any question more then once though...
<soreau> mbeierl: No problem
<mbeierl> ktiron: well.. welcome to the Ubuntu support IRC channel :)
<soreau> ! welcome
<soreau> Do'h!
<reisio> ktiron: I use butterflies http://xkcd.com/378/
<ktiron> Ok thank you soreau, and thank you mbeierl. i was just really wanting to see if i can really connect to more ubuntu users this directly for future references, im pleased that i can
<dissipate> i guess no one using ubuntu has ever used amazon s3?? :O
<iamweirdie> hello?
<mbeierl> ktiron: and there is also @ubuntu-offtopic for more general conversations
<reisio> dissipate: interesting guess
<reisio> iamweirdie: hi
<mbeierl> ktiron: I mean #ubuntu-offtopic
<pangolin> reisio: Please stick to the topic.
<ktiron> ok thank you ill go now
<soreau> ktiron: He wasn't talking to you
<iamweirdie> reisio or someone can u help me with this pleeease? http://paste.ubuntu.com/746506/
<mbeierl> dissipate: I have used S3, but to the best of my knowledge, there is nothing particular about S3 or Ubuntu that make them compatible or incompatible
<_rfz> Hi, anyone run into this error on ubuntu 11.10 (latest updates) with libvirtd: Error: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'
<iamweirdie> i've been on watching ppl pass by with help for the past hour DX
<ShackJack> HI all, I was having a video issue with an *old* computer running (X)ubuntu.... After starting from grub, the text mode gets  messed up (blocky white - can't see letters) as well as splash screen;   is there a way to have dpkg scan/fix that video mode?
<reisio> iamweirdie: ask the channel
<dissipate> mbeierl, sorry, to be more specific, no one here has used s3fs to mount s3 buckets in ubuntu
<iamweirdie> reisio whadya mean, like just ask? cuz i did that in hour intervals... about 3 times. i dont wanna look like a spammer
<mbeierl> dissipate: again, I have, but that was 10.10 and it was for test purposes.  My experience was that it was... sub-optimal
<Jordan_U> iamweirdie: People are more likely to look at your pastebin link if you give a brief description of the problem so that they can tell that it is (or isn't) an area they're interested in / knowageable about.
<mbeierl> dissipate: there are ubuntu images in EC2, I think that was actually where I got it to work somewhat successfully.
<reisio> iamweirdie: it's just I don't know, and busy IRCers will sometimes ignore messages addressed to specific people
<iamweirdie> ok, sorry, that was my fault. i was using a persistent usb ubuntu and i was installing updates, then i came upon an update error and ran sudo apt-get -f install and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/746506/
<blistovmhz> ubnt 11.10 alternate installer fails to write grub back to discs.  mdadm 4d-raid5 with lvm on top.
<tron101> im trying to get a .exe file off a disk to run with wine. its telling me it is blocked due to permissions. ive tried to change permissions using chmod but it only returns read only file system. can someone walk me through this, i am a noob btw :)
<blistovmhz> grub-install /dev/sd{a..d} - /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Your core.img is unusually large.  It won't fit in the embedding area..
<blistovmhz> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume.
<blistovmhz> idea's?
<reisio> blistovmhz: you using EFI?
<jjg> where does ubuntu keep its dhcp lock/session file?  I need to delete it
<jjg> nm .. i just did dhclient -r and i think it got rid of it…but if anyone knows i'd be interested to hear
<reisio> blistovmhz: ?
<blistovmhz> reisio, what's EFI?
<alien20501> iamweird: try to run it in force-mode, like dpkg --force-all, sounds like you broke pkg manager, happens sometimes
<dhirez> hallo all
<alien20501> then try a apt-get --purge
<alien20501> apt-get remove --purge <pkg> sorry
<dhirez> can i know about your Yahoo messenger id ?
<dhirez> just for share about Ubuntu
<eamon> who has a gode s&d mw3 class
<eamon> good*
<reisio> blistovmhz: Apple computer?
<blistovmhz> reisio, no.
<dhirez> hallo
<blistovmhz> reisio, big scary desktop.  had 10.10 installed fine.  my raid has been assembled for years and i've  booted off it for the past 2 years without any problems.  installed 11.10 today on another LV but the grub installation failed with an unknown error.  manually booted into the new installation to run grub-install manually.
<reisio> blistovmhz: change FS or anything?
<blistovmhz> core.img on my 10.10 installation is 29759 and the new 11.10 installation core.img is 31794
<blistovmhz> reisio, no other changes.
<reisio> mmm
<blistovmhz> just a new grub version.
<reisio> well the crappy fix is to use gparted to move your partition beginning farther along
<blistovmhz> 31794 should fit in the MBR.
<blistovmhz> reisio, yea... holy fuck though.
<reisio> blistovmhz: yeah, welcome to GRUB2
<blistovmhz> reisio, that's a HUGE move.
<blistovmhz> 6TB to shuffle around.
<pangolin> blistovmhz: Please no cursing
<reisio> blistovmhz: probably take you longer to figure out what all you can remove from the core.img
<blistovmhz> reisio, I agree, but why doesn't 3794 fit?  that does not compute.
<blistovmhz> sorry, 31794
<reisio> because it doesn't
<reisio> typical MBR is what... 30k?
<blistovmhz> oh... geez.
<blistovmhz> i just noticed that a clean 11.10 install pushes the first sector of the first partition to 2048
<blistovmhz> grrrr.
<alien20501> is there a way to download the entire ubuntu pkg collection and put it offline for later use ? Not talking about the ISO here... I need to fiddle around with pkg combinations and default ubuntu repo are slow today; I need to download often as I'm testing liveusb images combos
<reisio> huh
<blistovmhz> reisio, i've never used gparted, but I don't want to do this whole thing manually.  is gparted solid?
<reisio> alien20501: that's a lot of data
<alien20501> really? how much data are we talking here
<reisio> blistovmhz: it's the most popular GUI partition manager, bar none
<reisio> blistovmhz: I don't know how LVM works though
<reisio> if there are provisos
<lgc> Hi, can someone refer me to the installation procedure of ssh-server in 11.04?
<reisio> lgc: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<blistovmhz> reisio, doesn't look like it knows how to deal with lvm on mdadm
<reisio> lgc: and then start/tell to start at boot as desired
<blistovmhz> this ain't good
<Artemis3> alien20501, i believe apt-mirror can help you with that, if you don't mind to download once some tens of gigs per architecture
<lgc> reisio, is that all? No need to generate keys?
<three18ti> blistovmhz, gparted is just parted with a GUI; yes it is solid, yes it is the way to go.
<reisio> blistovmhz: probably talk to #grub or ##linux
<reisio> lgc: not unless you require them
<alien20501> it'd be a lot faster than DLing all the time... apt-mirror huh ? gonna look into it thx
<reisio> lgc: orinary ssh just uses passwords, keys are nicer, but extra
<reisio> ordinary*
<lgc> reisio, thanks.
<jimw_> anybody installed openstack diablo yet?
<Artemis3> alien20501, you could set up a dedicated machine to apt-mirror your lan, in essence your own local mirror... there is also apt-cache-ng
<Artemis3> alien20501, sorry, apt-proxy-ng
<three18ti> lgc, it is not a requirement to use keys, however, keys are far more secure than passwords.  Passwords can be broken.
<alien20501> nice!!!! exactly what I want... does it update the repo from time to time also ?
<lgc> three18ti, thanks.
<three18ti> lgc, this explains it nicely, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Artemis3> alien20501, apt-proxy-ng works like magic... you set up a machine with lots of space, any package you download will remain in that machine, no matter how many times you request it. You only have to configure apt/synpatic to use a "proxy"
<blistovmhz> reisio, thank you sir.  will see what i can do.  probably just chainload it.
<airtonix> I'm hoping someone else here has resolved this. >> i have a sdcard i encrypted with full disk encryption in palimpset, however after suspending, then removing the sdcard, then resuming, then re-inserting sdcard, I can not remount the sdcard : Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 239. bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/484429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484429 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu Maverick) "Plugging in a LUKS device causes the following error: Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 239: Command failed: Device already exists" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blistovmhz> Especially as HD prices just doubled and I'm looking at $1200 to replace my discs or do a full backup.
<alien20501> do you mean apt-cache-ng ?
<rcmaehl> I need help. Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit. Okay, first off nvclock didn't know what my card was so I decided to download the latest drivers from NVidia's website. Now Xorg will not start telling me the nvidia kernel 290.10 doesn not match 280.13 or something. How do I fix this?
<alien20501> cuz they say apt-proxy-ng doesn't exist no more
<Artemis3> alien20501, oh let me see that package name again
<ktiron> Quick question, is xchat a client thats just for ubuntu or is it multi-platform
<alien20501> apt-cacher-ng I mean, forgot the "r"
<tonyyarusso> ktiron: multi-platform
<rcmaehl> ktiron: multi
<ktiron> thank you
<earlten> okay..  I could really use some help, and insight into a few "why"'s - like why you can't just "reset" a plasmoid. Which leads me to...  I was using the system monitor plasmoid... and I accidentally dragged the temp monitor off it. Now, the temp monitor had been monitoring my CPU temp just fine...  now suddonly, it's empty. When I go in to configure it, I have no available sensors. Could anyone explain this small mystery to me?
<alien20501> that's cool... do you know if I need a full proxy server avail or it has it's own stuff builtin ?
<Artemis3> alien20501, apt-cacher-ng
<boxybrown> anyone use byobu much?
<Artemis3> alien20501, no you don't need an actual proxy, it does that by itself, just for apt tho
<boxybrown> it started acting weird and i have a question about figuring out whats wrong
<alien20501> nice thx Artemis!
<Artemis3> alien20501, first time you have to wait for the package to download, second time remains in cache of that machine, can be used by 2 to thousands of machines
<alien20501> I wonder about the updating of the repo now... looking through the docs
<Artemis3> alien20501, there is no need, since some package get updates anyway, just set it up and keep using it
<alien20501> excellent! thx again :)
<earlten> I have tried uninstalling the plasmoid using the plasmaokg manager, but it fails..  I've searched where it might have been saving and lost it's settings but failed
<rcmaehl> Basically how do I downgrade the nvidia kernel
<rcmaehl> so that Xorg can start
<alien20501> rcma: just redo the install or try --uninstall
<Pauluntu> Anyone know how to get video to work with skype.  Ubuntu when it installed wanted me to take a picture of myself as an icon so I know the camera works, but it doesnt show up when I click test video on skype.
<rcmaehl> If I have to I will do a reinstall but I was just wondering if there's a way to fix this WITHOUT doing a complete reinstall
<alien20501> usually nvidia drivers will figure out something broken, and say something like "your install was altered since last blah blah..."
<alien20501> rcma: it's really basic, it never breaks anything unless you compiled your own libGL shared libraries (then it can be a pain)
<alien20501> compiled or linked stuff, etc...
<rcmaehl> alien20501: holy heck that worked
<alien20501> there u go ;)
<dissipate> does anyone know the status of getting an official bitcoin package in ubuntu?
<earlten> Can anyone help me with a few questions about plasmoids?
<earlten> please?
<celthunder> rcmaehl: nvidia's site has old and new versions of there drivers
<earlten> ??
<pocata> I ask people drown I want to buy a mini MP3 player has some or knows whether they are good
<earlten> a "no" from someone would suffice just so as to notify me that I'm even being seen...
<aokmanga> hi all
<pocata> ?:)
<teddie> hi aokmanga
<earlten> Can anyone please help me with a few questions about plasmoids?
<somsip_> !patience | earlten
<ubottu> earlten: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<earlten> fair enough
<celthunder> earlten: why not ask the question so we know if we can answer
<earlten> I did earlier, here goes...
<hydrozen> was an update released rencently for 11.10 that has to do with nvidia? my graphical env won't start anymore since I installed updates and rebooted
<earlten> can you reset a plasmoid? I was using the system monitor plasmoid... and I accidentally dragged the temp monitor off it. Now, the temp monitor had been monitoring my CPU temp just fine...  now suddonly, it's empty. When I go in to configure it, I have no available sensors. Could anyone explain this small mystery to me?
<linda> I have a problem with the display going away after a half hour or so, (haven't really timed it, just a guess at the time...).  When I come to the computer after leaving it for a while, it says, "Ubuntu is running in low grpahics mode"  "The following error was encountered.  You may need to update your configuration to solve this.  (EE intel(0):  Failed to set tiling on front buffer:  input / output error"  [OK]
<earlten> ie" Where would I reset the plasmoid to an out of the box config, or uninstall/reinstall it..  something of that nature..  I've tried using the plasmapkg manager to no avail
<linda> You click on [OK] and get:
<linda> "What would you like to do?"
<linda> () Run Ubuntu in low-graphics mode
<linda> () Re-configure grahpics
<onryo>  using ubuntu with only base. xfce as the DE, lightdm, Emerald as a windows manager and compiz as a compositor.
<onryo> <onryo> and it it works darn nice. Just that detail will not showing the names of users when I log in with lightdm
<linda> () Exit to console login
<linda> () Restart X
<linda> Anyone know what causes this?
<linda> OS=Ubuntu 10.04
<aokmanga> I've a question for you. I've a macbook. I was looking to install ubuntu only on it. On the download page of the official ubuntu site i followed the instructions to create an usb stick bootable with ubuntu for mac. The instructions i followed are here: http://nopaste.info/2adf6c7c89.html but i can't boot it. It doesn't recognize the usb stick. Someone knows which is the solution to this problem cd burning excluded? Thank you in advance to
<aokmanga> anyone.
<linda>  VGA compatible controller:
<linda> aAnyuone
<onryo> <onryo> and it it works darn nice. Just that detail will not showing the names of users when I log in with lightdm
<reisio> aokmanga: where'd you find these instructions?...
<aokmanga> reisio: on the ubuntu official download page, i selected try it on usb stick and there is a step by step instruction selecting usb stick and mac as the operating system you are working on.
<linda> aokmanga: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<calimocho> i am heavily affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/877556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 877556 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Calculation of Battery Power Consumsion was Mistake" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<calimocho> i want to completely prevent hibernation
<onryo> OMG .... is this the special eduction class?
<aokmanga> hi linda, thanks for the link. i know unetbootin but it never worked good for me on the mac. anyway, i'll try it again maybe i'll be luckier this time :)
<somsip> onre: s/eduction/education ;)
<calimocho> if i come out of suspend even with 90% battery i get critical power warning and it hibernates.
<calimocho> anyone know how to disable hibernation? in gconf-editor apps/.../powermanager/critical actions is set to none
<_schism_> has anyone here  gotten google music to work with 10.04 by any chance?
<lgc> What's your opinion of tasksel?
<Epsilonultra> test
<Epsilonultra> ok
<somsip> Epsilonultra: ok
<Epsilonultra> why are there 1500 people in #ubuntu
<tosh> hello
<mina86> hi guys, I want to add a repository to sources but I don't want it to be used in normal "apt-get safe-upgrade" and similar. only when I specifically choose it. is it doable?
<linda> Epsilonultra: I really don't know.
<teddie> Epsilonultra, because ubuntu is popular
<Epsilonultra> err
<Epsilonultra> 99% of them are not present
<qin> Epsilonultra: Really?
<linda> you'd think that out of 1500 people someone would know why a system keeps reverting to "Low Graphics Mode"  :(
<Epsilonultra> ???
<Epsilonultra> in what client
<Epsilonultra> xchat?
<xangua> Epsilonultra: do you have an ubuntu support question¿
<Epsilonultra> whoa upsidedown ?
<teddie> it's not that high.. it's about 2% of the users on freenode here
<linda> teddie: Not that high?  What other channel has 1500?
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<teddie> i mean, it's understandable 1 in 50 freenode users would just feel like idling here
<teddie> pangolin: noted.
<linda> pangolin: Good call,   not that much support going on right now....
<Epsilonultra> well, Q= can a windows emulator run windows multiplayer exes
<Epsilonultra> ahh!!! stop with the green text
<xangua> Epsilonultra: virtualbox
<Epsilonultra>  is it on softwarecenter?
<tosh> hello can someone help me and tell m if someone know any channel of mucisians? thanks!
<xangua> !virtualbox | Epsilonultra
<ubottu> Epsilonultra: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<xangua> !alis | tosh
<ubottu> tosh: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Epsilonultra> noted. I commonly use Wine Windows Program Loader
<truth63> hey im new too ubuntu and im having trouble
<linda> truth63: Join the club.
<Epsilonultra> what do you need help with
<linda> truth63: If you ask a question you might get help, but one thing is for sure, if you don't, you wont.
<truth63> adding a password to a very large file and getting rid of a certain package
<linda> truth63: That is not a question.
<truth63> Cryptkeeper is what i need to get rid of
<Epsilonultra> how do we hide our ip addresses
<xangua> !cloak | Epsilonultra
<ubottu> Epsilonultra: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<linda> Epsilonultra: Is that a question?
<Epsilonultra> ty
<truth63> I have a thing called cryptkeeper and i need help getting rid of it how would i do so?
<Epsilonultra> ok now how do i cloak?
<Epsilonultra> how do i hide my IP address
<truth63> I need help with my app-install it keeps telling me the file does not exist
<Epsilonultra> let me take remote control
<Epsilonultra> what is your IP
<Pici> Epsilonultra: please read the entire factoid.
<Epsilonultra> what do you mean
<JusticeZero> I've been having freezing issues on this laptop, i'm not sure if there are any good ways to deal with it?
<reisio> that all depends
<JusticeZero> When it's unplugged, it runs fine for a few minutes, then locks up completely. Only thing to be done is to do a hard shutdown.
<JusticeZero> I'm not sure if that bug was ever tracked down.. I know it's known, but.. :p
<Epsilonultra> aww my proxy is broken
<JusticeZero> ack, need to go - getting a ride home because of the rain.
<teddie> toodle pip
<Epsilonultra> grrrr
<Epsilonultra> why arent my proxies working
<truth63> how can i fix not being able to access programs due too File path not found
<Epsilonultra> someone help
<An-iSociaL> having issues with a touchscreen under ubuntu xorg, its only registering mouse down events and not up events, is there a configuration for this or is there something wrong with the hardware?
<Epsilonultra> proxies help
<Epsilonultra> someone help me with proxies
<truth63> How do i get rid of crypt keeper?
<earlten> can you reset a plasmoid? I was using the system monitor plasmoid... and I accidentally dragged the temp monitor off it. Now, the temp monitor had been monitoring my CPU temp just fine...  now suddonly, it's empty. When I go in to configure it, I have no available sensors. Could anyone help me to reset this plasmoid to it's "out of box" values?
<truth63> can i get help with this?
<lgc> Anyone has had trouble with DNS via dyndns.org?
<earlten> lgc: always
<lgc> earlten, and how do you solve them?
<Epsilonultra> oh come on!!!
<kandinski> is it possible to switch between unity and unity2d without exiting the session?
<untitled_only> Sup room?
<untitled_only> In the terminal
<Epsilonultra> Someone tell me how to proxy
<Epsilonultra> this place is infested with hackers
<untitled_only> Check the forums
<Epsilonultra> what forums
<pangolin> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<untitled_only> Ubuntu forums
<Epsilonultra> I need help with proxies
<Epsilonultra> is ubottu an actual person
<truth63> Im runnin 11.10 ubuntu and i cannot use any apps
<somsip> Epsilonultra: no, it's a bot
<Epsilonultra> hmmm\
<An-iSociaL> having issues with a touchscreen under ubuntu xorg, its only registering mouse down events and not up events, is there a configuration for this or is there something wrong with the hardware?
<An-iSociaL> ubuntu natty
<xangua> !proxy | Epsilonultra
<ubottu> Epsilonultra: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<lgc> Some aborted tasksel procedure caused that I can't update. It signals a bunch of errors of the type "404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.183 80]
<lgc> Err http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted Packages". What can I do?
<Epsilonultra> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Epsilonultra> ???
<xangua> lgc: upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<xangua> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pangolin> you also need to actually read the information given to you Epsilonultra
<Epsilonultra> i do!!!
<pangolin> apparently not
<Epsilonultra> i registered this username, looked at the cloak system and it gave me nothing
<lgc> xangua, isn't karmic an LTS version?
<xangua> lgc: no, it's not
<zelozelos> in the compiz settings where do i set the window(s) to where they remember their last location and if minimized or maximized?
<fouad659> hello
<lgc> xangua, does 10.04 use GNOME?
<fouad659> can someone help me with my server
<fouad659> with the permissions
<xangua> lgc: all ubuntu releases use gnome
<An-iSociaL> wow
<An-iSociaL> so many issues tonight
<An-iSociaL> ill work on my touchscreen myself some more
<somsip> fouad659: can you give more details
<An-iSociaL> ask again later when its not crazy
<fouad659> lol
<fouad659> wait me?
<fouad659> i think mine is pretty basic
<Epsilonultra> any server staff in?
<fouad659> but im just new to ubuntu
<somsip> fouad659: so give more details
<zelozelos> Epsilonultra, maybe theres a server channel
<fouad659> ok, i set up a LAMP server on ubuntu 10.04
<fouad659> works pretty well
<fouad659> but
<truth63> Im having seriouse trouble being able to get anything to work period
<zelozelos> Epsilonultra, or just state the issue idk
<fouad659> whenever i upload something in ftp
<fouad659> the permissions are messed up
<fouad659> so i need to go in and chmod
<lgc> xangua, Really? What about this Unity thing?
<xangua> lgc: is a shell
<somsip> fouad659: probably ftpd is running as one user and apache2 is running as another, yes?
<fouad659> haha, you lost me already
<zelozelos> fouad659, what are your permissions to start with, do you have them set to where your files are not shared or anything?
<fouad659> i have it in /home/fouad/public_html
<fouad659> i updated it in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<fouad659> so that the directory is right
<somsip> fouad659: what are the perms on that folder, what are the perms on files you upload, what perms do you change them to
<zelozelos> ?
<wolfric> If you're logged in via ssh to a host, how could you tell the difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop?
<wolfric> Is there any difference other than what packages are installed by default?
<zelozelos> login name?
<fouad659> when i upload them
<fouad659> they are set to 700
<lgc> xangua, Really?
<fouad659> so i just chmod -R 755
<fouad659> like i saw on some forums
<fouad659> which looks right to me
<fouad659> im just not sure why it autosets to 700
<lgc> xangua, so what's the big deal about it?
<somsip> fouad659: the webserver runs as www-data user, so it can't read 700 files. Maybe you need to set the default permissions for uploaded files
<somsip> fouad659: what ftp server package are you using?
<fouad659> vsftpd
<somsip> fouad659: one solution, but I don't like this: http://serverfault.com/questions/214097/how-do-i-set-the-default-group-for-a-vsftpd-users-uploads-ubuntu-10-04
<fouad659> alright
<fouad659> lemme try it
<boxybrown> hey guys
<somsip> fouad659: you really need tobe changing a setting in vsftpd.conf to set 'umask' to 022 (I think...)
<boxybrown> any idea why launching byobu wont run .bashrc
<boxybrown> but launching screen by itself will?
<somsip> fouad659: Looks better - http://www.basicconfig.com/linux-servers/install-configure-vsftpd-ubuntu
<fouad659> still doesnt work
<fouad659> oh ok
<fouad659> ill try that one
<somsip> fouad659: the bit about local_umask - you will need to restart vsftpd after changing the conf file
<Epsilonultra> the /trace command should be restricted
<fouad659> ok
<Epsilonultra> cuz srsly, I can figure out what computer, the port, ISP, Region, State, and all
<Epsilonultra> of almost everyone
<Epsilonultra> try tracing me
<yanjun> hi!
<fouad659> huzzah!
<somsip> fouad659: result?
<fouad659> somsip: youre the man
<fouad659> it works
<somsip> fouad659: cool - glad to help
<fouad659> or woman* whichever you are
<fouad659> but you're awesome
<fouad659> :)
<An-iSociaL> can i get some awesome over here
<somsip> fouad659: you're welcome
<Epsilonultra> ???
<fouad659> alright cya guys
<fouad659> back to the actual code :P
<lgc> Will upgrading mess with my /home?
<pangolin> no
<lgc> thanks, pangolin.
<maestrojed> been building an ubuntu box to be a media center and controlled by my Android phone. 2 pretty specific things but Ive learned ticks & I know there are more to learn. Do you think a site/forum about this would get any interest? Would you be interested? Do you use Ubuntu in this fashion?
<An-iSociaL> maestrojed, xbmc already does that
<Linuxphreak> not sure if ubuntu is using latest gnome. but if it is will I have problem installing it on computer that doesn't support hardware acceleration?
<maestrojed> An-iSociaL sure, and I use XBMC, but there is sooo much more to do. XBMC would be a thread. But its not the only thing to think about
<wolfric> where would i look for a list of vulnerabilities on a system running a certain outdated version of ubuntu. (debsecan is useless)
<xangua> Linuxphreak: there are unity-2d and gnome-fallback mode for no hardware acceleration
<Linuxphreak> xangua: cool deal
<maestrojed> An-iSociaL and I guess that is kinda my point. Well can you do or is interesting to do?
<maestrojed> but I think it is too specific
<calvados> Is there a way to upgrade pear to 1.9.4 on ubuntu 11.10 ? , pear upgrade pear aint working
<mercvrivs> this is a test
<mercvrivs> ok
<robin0800> Linuxphreak: I would use the alternate cd as the live cd may not work with no hardware acceleration
<Pauluntu> is pogo only for windows i can't join any games in ubuntu
<Linuxphreak> I prefer to use the alternate installer. I find that I have more flexibility woth it
<somsip> calvados: 1.9.2 here and I upgraded the other day, so maybe package is only at that version
<somsip> mercvrivs: ok
<geek07> anyone have experience with the ATI tradeon HD4650?
<Linuxphreak> most likely will be installing via netboot images using pxe on my fedora server
<geek07> i have installed on a amd 3200 w 3 gb and the screen is terrible
<earlten> INFESTED WITH HACKERS RAWR
<earlten> lol
<lgc> How can I find out which broken packages are in my system?
<geek07> and in debian 6 it doesn't work aqt all
<calvados> somsip, actually PHPUnit (latest) required 1.9.4
<xangua> lgc: karmic is no longer supported, like i said before
<somsip> calvados: I install PHPUnit yesterday with no problems <shrugs> Not sure what version though
<truth63> how do i fix not having access to any files
<aeon-ltd> truth63: explain more
<truth63> aeon-ltd i cant get anything to work at all
<maestrojed> anyone know of a app that would let you load a url as your desktop wallpaper?
<lgc> xangua, regardless of that, the command is probably the same.
<truth63> aeon-ltd It happened after I updated earlier
<aeon-ltd> truth63: i still don't understand
<truth63> aeon-ltd when i try to use an app or program nothing happens
<xangua> lgc: what part of no longer supported don't you get¿ please upgrade to a supported version
<aeon-ltd> truth63: even after restarting?
<truth63> aeon-ltd thats when it started
<aeon-ltd> truth63: what does work though?
<yagoo> i need a hardware answer to this-- anyone knows if i lose performance or grounding if i use molex-4->sata? (sata is 5 cords.. so i'd like to know-- dumb power unit only has 1 sata powerplug)
<yagoo> (powerplug)
<truth63> aeon-ltd  im not a 100% sure im new to this os
<lgc> xangua, what part of "regardless of the distribution the command might be the same" don't you understand?
<truth63> aeon-ltdsimple things like system settings and system updater
<aeon-ltd> truth63: you can login at least?
<truth63> aeon-ltd im scared to log out
<phunyguy> yagoo, try #hardware
<aeon-ltd> truth63: right now it sounds like either packages are corrupt - so no launch or the links to the applications are wrong/corrupt
<aeon-ltd> truth63: can you open a terminal?
<truth63> aeon-ltd yes
<aeon-ltd> try launch firefox from there
<truth63> aeon-ltd but i have no idea what to do with it
<truth63> aeon-ltd that works
<aeon-ltd> truth63: just type 'firefox'
<truth63> aeon-ltd ok
<aeon-ltd> truth63: keep trying with other applications that don't work fom menus dock etc
<aeon-ltd> *from
<truth63> aeon-ltd ot much is working
<aeon-ltd> truth63: try to update again
<aeon-ltd> truth63: 'sudo apt-get update' from terminal
<truth63> aeon-ltd im trying system testing and it froze when trying to view report
<alsoeric> what is the best linux equivalent to winscp for navigating and copying files
<xangua> !ftp | alsoeric
<ubottu> alsoeric: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<tron101> ive tried to run a program but nothing happens, how do i get a log of whats happening?
<truth63> aeon-ltd it read package list and is done
<aeon-ltd> tron101: running it in terminal
<aeon-ltd> truth63: now 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<tron101> run the program in terminal?
<aeon-ltd> tron101: yes then the log will appear in the terminal
<truth63>  nothing done
<alsoeric> wanted scp or sftp not ftp
<truth63> aeon-ltd nothing to install
<aeon-ltd> truth63: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<truth63> aeon-ltd nothing done
<truth63> aeon-ltd can i send u screen shot?
<aeon-ltd> ok
<aeon-ltd> truth63: post it on imageshack or a imagebin site
<aeon-ltd> truth63: http://imageshack.us/
<alsoeric> better solution to my Q is secpanel
<alsoeric> might want to add it to the robot answer
<somsip> alsoeric: Filezilla supports SFTP
<truth63> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/screenshotat20111122215.png/
<alsoeric> yes it does adn it may also work bit secpanel hints at scratching an itch I was ignoring
<alsoeric> :-)
<alsoeric> I'm also having a problem with flash and hulu
<alsoeric> it lock up my display
<truth63> aeon-ltd this is crazy
<camilleqco> i recently did the update and now i can't get past the startup screen
<camilleqco> any ideas what i can do?
<camilleqco> i am running a lenovo thinkpad T420
<alsoeric> use the rescue boot
<Untitled> sup room
<alsoeric> from the grub prompt
<camilleqco> alsoeric, how do i  do that? do i need a disk?
<Pauluntu> can only play on pogo?  It wont work for me keeps crashing
<camilleqco> alsoeric,  i'll see if i can figure that out
<alsoeric> camilleqco, are single boot or multi-boot?
<Untitled> B-)
<camilleqco> alsoeric, single boot
<alsoeric> grub show up if you hit esc I believe
<Untitled_only> sup room
<camilleqco> alsoeric, should i hit esc at startup or at ubuntu startup screen? just did it on startup screen to no effect. will try at startup now...
<camilleqco> alsoeric, :/ again nothing
<alsoeric> start at bios screen. you want the char at the start  of grub
<camilleqco> alsoeric, ok at biot
<camilleqco> bios
<Untitled_only> WELCOME TO THE UBUNUTU IRC CHANNEL
<Untitled_only> B-)
<Jordan_U> camilleqco: Hold shift during boot.
<camilleqco> alsoeric, i switched to diagnostics boot mode.. i am back at the frozen ubuntu start up screen
<Pauluntu> is anyone able to get pogo games to run?
<camilleqco> Jordan_U, i get to bios, not sure what to select there to at least get to terminal
<maestrojed> Pauluntu one sec and I will try. I have never tried on my linux box
<camilleqco> Jordan_U, i get to bios, not sure what to select there to at least get to terminal alsoeric
<sabayonweb9506> I'm trying to change the resolution from the cli. xrandr -d :0 -s 4 gives me "failed to change screen configuration!". Any help?
<Jordan_U> camilleqco: Hold shift to get to the grub menu. From there select the recovery mode entry.
<camilleqco> Jordan_U, hmm it said something about grub and then it just came to this screen again
<truth63> im having problems with file paths and stuff not launching
<atdiehm_lappy> if I want to reformat a netbook into ubuntu... can I do that by starting with the windows install? or do I have to get the usb image onto a drive....
<truth63> I cant get any apps to work
<maestrojed> Pauluntu It seems neither FF nor Chrome will run a java applet. That is news to me but then again I have never tried. But that means no pogo :(
<truth63> apparently my file paths are incomplete
<Pauluntu> mastrojed, darn i guess i have to go back to windows i mean I can handle one or two setbacks you know but linux is forcing me to letgo of every little thing i use and start over like i never touched a computer before
<xangua> maestrojed: Pauluntu it will run a java applet if you have sun/oracle java and the browser plugin instaled
<maestrojed> Pauluntu You still there, I got it working
<Pauluntu> maestrojed, how you get it working
<Pauluntu> i have openjdk6 and icetea installed
<maestrojed> Pauluntu well I don't know what that stuff is, I am kinda an Ubuntu n00b. But. I updated my java and java plugin with "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin"
<maestrojed> Then used FF
<maestrojed> FireFox
<maestrojed> It still didn't work in chrome
<xangua> Pauluntu: maestrojed there is no oracle/sun jave on oneiric official repositories, if you want it there is a ppa for 6 and manual instructions for 7 on webupd8 blog
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<maestrojed> Also I am FireFox8 which isn't the version that ubuntu defaults to. It defaults to 3.6. I have not test that.
<maestrojed> xangua okay, I just did that, and it worked.
<xangua> ypu just did it in 30 seconds¿
<maestrojed> I updated java with the command I pasted above. Yes. just now,
<camilleqco> wow, i am having horrible ubuntu frustrations
<camilleqco> gonna put a note up in forums and then go light a candle
<maestrojed> Pogo.com's java applets were not working in Firefox or Chrome. I ran that. And they started working in FireFox
<camilleqco> brand new lenovo thinkpad. geez geez
<rypervenche> maestrojed: I've never gotten Java to work properly in chromium.
<Pauluntu> kk i'm trying it now :P why the hell did ubuntu get rid of good working java
<Pauluntu> i swear linux is going backwards instead of fowards
<rypervenche> Pauluntu: Linux isn't going backward, Ubuntu is ~_^
<Pauluntu> lol yeah maybe your right rypervenche
<maestrojed> No one has ever been able to explain to me why ubuntu defaults to FireFox 3.6. They just yell to at me "That is current!"
<rypervenche> Pauluntu: Oh, I just read above. OpenJDK works perfectly fine. Why use Sun Java?
<zdc> Friends, who know how to set the window size and position when the program starts
<rypervenche> maestrojed: because Ubuntu doesn't use the latest versions of packages. They take it from Debian which is meant for stability.
<maestrojed> rypervenche ok, but 3.6!!!
<qin> zdc: wmctrl or devilspie, gods know how it works with unity and new gnome
<truth63> Is anyone else having trouble wuth the GUI
<User916> Try This Cool Game : http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/?ref=4ecc7386cc675665304971
<rypervenche> maestrojed: It's stable.
<maestrojed> rypervenche Pauluntu  is trying to use Pogo.com which is a game site. All the games are java applets run through your browser.
<User916> Try This Cool Game : http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/?ref=4ecc7386cc675665304971
<rypervenche> maestrojed: So use a PPA for a newer version of Firefox.
<maestrojed> rypervenche I think they need to loosen their definition of stable then. The later versions of FF run fine in linux. and 3.6 is really old.
<gast2root> my xvidcap stopped recording on ocelot, mpeg movie freezes, any clue?
<rypervenche> maestrojed: No, not necessarily. Maybe you need to change your definition of "distribution that I want to use" :P
<maestrojed> rypervenche I do, but I feel stuff like that is what holds back Ubuntu. An average user won't know how to do that and will be stuck using some old crap because of a philosophy debate on stability
<zdc> qin: xiexie,Difficult to use, especially in the unity and nome3
<rypervenche> maestrojed: easy fix for that
<maestrojed> I am fine, I can switch repos and stuff. But I do have a love for the project and hate to see stupid stuff like that.
<camilleqco> maestrojed, i was just feeling the same way.
<camilleqco> i am waving the FLOSS flag and then i encounter these programs and i cant in good conscious tell people to just dunmp their trusty windows
<zdc> qin: Is it only kde can do
<Untitled_only> windows sucks
<camilleqco> i hate windows but there is something to be said for not having to bang your head against the wall for every little thing
<blackeyed> plz somebody can say me how can i start my launcher in 11.10??
<ejv> how can i ask bash for a list of directories whose size is less than 1 megabyte?
<Untitled_only> ls -a -l
<maestrojed> camilleqco and some of its because of attitude not capability and that sucks
<Pici> ejv: directories don't have a size. do you mean the sum of their contents? (probably)
<ejv> pici of course
<Pici> ejv: a combination of sort and du will give you want you want.
<blackeyed> my launcher desapears, someone can say me how can i restart the unity plugin?
<ejv> i was hoping someone would do the heavy lifting for me
<ejv> and magically spit a command at me :)
<Untitled_only> :-!  nope
<blackeyed> how can i re-start the unity plugin?
<blackeyed> some body helps me
<gast2root> whats a good package to record specific desktop area into mpeg movie?
<Pici> ejv: find can't easily find the sum of the contents of a path. using something like: du /some/path/ --max-depth=1 -h | sort -h   will get you closer to what you want.
<xangua> blackeyed: unity --reset
<blackeyed> doesnt work..
<blackeyed> xangua doesnt work
<xangua> blackeyed: if your launcher doesn't apper, you sure moved something on compiz conf, did you install compiz setting manager¿
<blackeyed> yeah thats it
<xangua> blackeyed: if yes, open it, search the Unity pluign and enable it
<ejv> hmph!
 * ejv throws a chair
<blackeyed> how can i open it?
<xangua> blackeyed: run ccsm from terminal
<druiz> hello room
<blackeyed> xangua thank u very much!
<camilleqco> hi druiz
<druiz> hello camille
<druiz> where are you from?
<Pici> !ot | druiz
<ubottu> druiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ejv> Pici: du -m . | perl -ne '@l = split();print "@l\n" if $l[0]<=1' | grep "1\ ./"
<ejv> voila ;)
<Pici> ejv: sure, that works too ;)
<ejv> perl saves me arse yet again
<ejv> yea creates a boolean identifier, it's a mess tho, grep was mighty handy
<Pauluntu> the real java works wonderfully on pogo no problems, that openjdk is pure garbage
<dhika> hi all
<Untitled_only> hey
<tensorpudding> Pauluntu, just so you know, "real java" is no longer available under a license that allows ubuntu to distribute it
<tensorpudding> also oracle is making openjdk 7 the reference implementation for java 7
<J_C> Too bad Oracle bought Sun and changed almost everything
<J_C> good to know
<mcored> do u guys know how to show binary units system wide e.g. KiB, MiB etc?
<J_C> tough question, what is it you want to show?
<reisio> mcored: with what verson of Ubuntu
<mcored> latest version reisio 11.10
<reisio> just for GNOME/Unity, or... system _wide_?
<mcored> system wide
<reisio> I've not heard of a solution for that
<reisio> it'd be nice, though, wouldn't it
<J_C> or within a specific commad?
<reisio> every app uses its own preference: binary or decimal
<J_C> and some can be changed with switches, like df -h for example
<reisio> the only sane way to make it configurable system wide would be to make a library and pressure every single app to use it
<reisio> but that isn't particularly sane :p
<reisio> the saner option would be to get the standards bodies to invent a new name for decimal names
<OldschoolVgamer> Hello everyone
<J_C> and sometimes not very useful :)
<reisio> instead of trying to get people to pretend GB isn't a binary name
<reisio> OldschoolVgamer: hiyo
<mcored> yeah i can see ubuntu shows file sizes in decimal
<reisio> does it?
<OldschoolVgamer> I'm having a little bit of trouble connecting to the internet on Ubuntu
<reisio> you compared the byte size?
<J_C> OldschoolVgamer:  in what way?
<mcored> yes i did reisio see here pls http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8673/screenshotglc.png
<OldschoolVgamer> Well it's my wireless connection
<mcored> so actually ubuntu is displaying the value and the unit correctly
<J_C> is your wireless card supported?
<OldschoolVgamer> It's from a company called Trendnet
<reisio> mcored: fun
<mcored> only if i could show 223.1 GB in that screenshot as 212.7 GiB instead reisio :)
 * reisio can maths
<reisio> would be a fun project
<reisio> considered it myself
<J_C> there is a hrdware support page, I believe, at Ubuntu, but trendnet is fairly common and probably supported
<OldschoolVgamer> I've been trying for hours to get this damn adapter to work, but I'm lost
<mcored> the other problem i have is having to disable touchpad everytime i reboot
<julian> Mount google chromium, entering this website in China. trend.eeff.com not let me view language correctly, someone could help me? funds or need to install?
<J_C> have you tried to look at the dmesg log to see if it is even recognized?
<zdc> Friends, who know how to set the window size and position when the program starts
<mcored> i did xinput set-prop 15 "Device Enabled" 0
<mcored> i have to do that everytime i reboot
<OldschoolVgamer> J_C do you mean the hardware support page at Trendnet itself?
<J_C> No, I believe Ubuntu has a hrdware supported page
<OldschoolVgamer> Be this sounding stupid, but I don't know where that page is
<OldschoolVgamer> I've only started using it
<Untitled_only> check the forums
<J_C> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsTrendNet
<J_C> but you could start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<OldschoolVgamer> The model number doesn't match though
<J_C> OldschoolVgamer:  And forums will give you answers. Also, a simple google search like "Trendnet + Ubuntu"
<J_C> or "Trendnet wireless ethernet + Ubuntu", etc.
<Untitled_only> -_-
<J_C> I dn't have a trendnet card, so it's tough for me to give you a direct answer, but tools like dmesg (from the command line) and pipe that through less will let you scroll through the boot process "dmeg | less" from a terminal. Also look at lsmod command to see what modules are loaded and see if you recognize a possible trendnet module
<Untitled_only> sup darkstar999
<Untitled_only> B-)
<Untitled> B-)
<J_C> OldschoolVgamer:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTrendnet
<OldschoolVgamer> My model number isn't listed though
<OldschoolVgamer> TEW-684UB
<J_C> Have you tried to do a google search on that model number + linux on Google?
<himcesjf> Hello! What is rtkit-daemon? I see it to be running to call chroot, drop priveleges, limit resources
<OldschoolVgamer> Oh J_C!  MANY times! lol
<mrpink57> anyone use openurl in irssi?  keep getting screen: command not found trying to load a url.
<reisio> mrpink57: you might need to export BROWSER
<reisio> or something like that
<reisio> #irssi would know
<reisio> or #{insertterminalnamehere}
<theking5765> I have a question about multiboot
<theking5765> multiboot from GPT
<theking5765> guid whatever
<mrpink57> reisio: I'm not sure what you mean by export BROWSER?  and are you suggesting to ask in the irssi channel?
<reisio> theking5765: still waiting for a question
<theking5765> I am using the Ubuntu GRUB, but
<theking5765> can't get debian to load
<theking5765> I'm a linux noob
<reisio> mrpink57: BROWSER, the environmental variable
<reisio> mrpink57: echo 'export BROWSER=firefox' >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc && irssi
<mrpink57> reisio: I am using urxvt I added urxvt*urllauncher: Google-chrome (got this from xprop)
<reisio> added where
<mrpink57> to Xdefaults
<reisio> okay
<backtrack> hello
<reisio> you need to make sure 'Google-chrome' is actually the executable for your Chrome install
<Untitled_only> hey
<reisio> dpkg -L chromeorwhatever | grep bin
<reisio> mrpink57: you also need to run xrdb ~/.Xdefaults, or restart X
<J_C> OldschoolVgamer: I just found this: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.rt2x00.user/6  Apparently there are some people looking at this but I guess it isn't fully supported yet.
<mrpink57> reisio: that is why I used xprop I launched it then clicked.
<reisio> mrpink57: finally, occasionally the case of those preferences matter, mine is urxvt.urlLauncher:firefox, not urllauncher
<mrpink57> reisio: mine is setup the same I just did not bother to capitalize here what is actual captial
<reisio> k
<J_C> Wireless USB is pretty cheap nowadays, until it works I would jst order one that is known to work
<reisio> should work
<reisio> mrpink57: you know it's the middle button to open them, right?
<OldschoolVgamer> I've been able to use the internet in Ubuntu with my old connection, no problem
<reisio> you might need urxvt.perl-ext-common:default,matcher also
<OldschoolVgamer> It's just this new one
<J_C> OldschoolVgamer:  Once someone starts actively going at it, usually the problem is solved fairly quickly
<J_C> I would bet the issue is fixed within a month or two
<J_C> based on the thread I jst read
<backtrack> geohott wanna be
<J_C> The chip is supported, apparently t's a matter of the usb interface itself
<Untitled_only> backtrack this is a ubuntu help channel... stop trolling
<spotter> what's this hosts.ac file?
<spotter> when did it change that modifcations to /etc/hosts weren't permanent and one had to edit /etc/hosts.ac (or so it seems at least)
<riff> how do you burn a disc in ubuntu?
<spotter> it's cisco anyconnect
<spotter> stupid cisco
<xangua> riff with Brasero
<admin1> use brasero disk burner
<mrpink57> reisi: well I verified that it is actually google-chrome but no luck it just does openurl 1sh: screen: then unknown command
<mrpink57> tried irssi chat but no one is active really
<riff> can it burn images?
<soreau> riff: yes or you can use wodim from cli
<super> yes
<riff> thanks
<admin1> no problem
<super> how do i setup gnome-radio ??
<super> any ideas ?
<J_C> brasero or K3b… personally I preerK3b as an all-round cd dvd burner
<J_C> preer = prefer
<soreau> super: Use rhythmbox
<super> thanks ... lets me see that ...
<admin1> brasero plugin's make it enjoyable
<reisio> k3b is pretty great
<reisio> particularly in KDE
<J_C> rock-solid
<reisio> you basically just use it from the actions context menu option
<J_C> in both gnome and KDE
<reisio> I use cdrecord/cdrkit/wodim and growisofs, though
<reisio> J_C: coo
<Starminn> What is the channel for WINE?
<admin1> i think #wine
<soreau> super: You might have to install rhythmbox-radio-browser and rhythmbox-plugins first
<Starminn> admin1, That's what I thought. invite-only?
<soreau> Starminn: winehq
<admin1> yes, you need to get a key
<pythonirc101> I would like my ubuntu box to automatically login at boot and start the GUI (gnome). How can i do this? My current runlevel is 2
<Starminn> soreau, Aha!
<super> thanks sorean ... i got them all already .. i didn't knew it got a radio too in it ....
<jpfiset> Has anyone run into this problem? I am running 11.04 and the update-manager used to offer to upgrade to 11.10 for a while. Now that I am ready to go, the upgrade button is gone. All is up-to-date with apt-get update/dist-upgrade. Any idea?
<super> im playing the radio now .. :D
<admin1> you may need to refresh your software
<J_C> super: 	I run it through my stereo system, sounds great w/the right sound card
<MoLoot> I'm remoting to server from different locations using xrdp.  How do/where do I find the right info to use same XFCE desktop?
<super> yeps .. I_C it surely does ..... and i really like radio ...
<J_C> MoLoot:  Is XFCE installed on the server you are remoting ito?
<soreau> jpfiset: Try software-properties-gtk and tell it to check for new release
<RavenTrigun> I have a question I am Have a quick question I am about to install Ubuntu onto a Hard Drive and I was wondering is it possible to install Windows 7 on my first hard drive and Ubuntu on the 2nd and Encrypt Both of them using TruCrypt and Encrypt the Bootloader?
<MoLoot> J_C: Yes.
<super> is there any way i can record the songs playing through radio ??
<admin1> yes
<super> virtual audio cable ??
<super> like in windows
<MoLoot> J_C: It's a dedicated server that I have on the net.  I am doing some work @ home, and some while in the office.  The desktop always is different, and I want to use the same workspace regardless where I login from.
<super> there need to be sumthing like that
<J_C> I'm not sure what distro you are running, but there should be some sort of "desktop-switcher" or preference setting
<soreau> super: You could just use sound recorder
<MoLoot> J_C: Ubuntu -
<reisio> super: talking about an internet audio stream?
<super> okay .. thanks soreau will give it a shot ...
<super> yes ... reisio....
<reisio> super: VLC can
<reisio> or mplayer -dumpstream URI -dumpfile foo
<J_C> I do not have an Ubuntu server running right now here, but at work on the LTS server there is a desktop switcher app
<jpfiset> soreau: Thanks, I already checked that. Software sources are set to pick up new releases. I have rebooted multiple times and re-run the command line apt-get as well. Nothing is bringing the upgrade button.
<reisio> or mplayer -playlist -dumpstream URI -dumpfile foo (-playlist sometimes needed)
<super> can vlc record radio streaming ??
<reisio> there's also rtmpdump for more complex nonsense
<reisio> super: didn't I just say that...
<admin1> yes
<soreau> jpfiset: maybe try running the upgrade manager with -d or check the options
<super> ohhhh.... thanks you saved my day ...
<OldschoolVgamer> What kind of browser do you guys use?
<reisio> the kind that's a UA
<admin1> chromium web browser/ firefox
<digirak> I have a star trek sound theme installed
<digirak> that does not kick in
<RavenTrigun> Question: I am trying to install Ubunt and Windows 7 on two different hard drives and encrypt the bootloader using the program TrueCrypt would anyone know how to do that?
<digirak> any ideas why?
<zykotick9> super, give soreau's suggestion a try first - but i don't think it will work out of the box.  Pulse is capable of recording from anything it's outputting though, see this slightly outdated guide at http://blog.fulsolabs.com/?p=994 audacity (or perhaps even soundrecorder) should work after the pulse adjustment(s)
<soreau> jpfiset: update-manager --dist-upgrade
<J_C> I use firefox and occasionally  Opera
<jpfiset> soreau: Thanks. That did it.
<MoLoot> J_C: Thanks for your input :)
<J_C> RavenTrigun: I believe there is a hoot at the TrueCrypt site for what you want to do
<soreau> RavenTrigun: Why would you want to encrypt your boot loader?
<J_C> hoot=howto
<Besogon> Peole! Need help in joining domain with SAMBA
<Besogon> people*
<soreau> ! samba | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<J_C> The advantage of encrypting the bootloader is that you have "plausible deniability" if you want to hide an operating system
<RavenTrigun> I find it easier for me personally it is just another login I have brothers who know computers and encrypting gets them to take the hint and leave my computer alone a simple "windows" password is a joke Ophcrack can hit rainbow tables like they are nothing. It also gives them zero access to pulling up any terminal to get in
<J_C> TrueCrypt has documentation on their site to do this
<soreau> RavenTrigun: Just set a bios password and be done with it
<Besogon> soreau: Ubuntu help pages not notice about joining a domain but only about how to become a PDC
<soreau> bios/boot
<RavenTrigun> ^What J_C said. I believe I remember reading a install though that TrueCrypt doesn't support encrypting the bootloader on Ubuntu systems as Ubuntu has it's own bootloader protocols.
<lauratika> i have a question rigarding ubnutu one... my music folder is sync with the cloud and by mistake i delete from my pc a lot of music files how can i tell one to sync with my pc to get all those files are in the cloud directly to my pc again?
<soreau> RavenTrigun: wouldnt setting a boot password be easier?
<RavenTrigun> Soreau->Flashing the bios by taking out the battery and putting it back in or moving the jumper pin can reset the password on the bios
<soreau> well then
<J_C> I believe they have updated that. I was just on their site last week reading all their docs because we may have to start using it at work
<pythonirc101>  I would like my ubuntu box to automatically login at boot and start the GUI (gnome). How can i do this? My current runlevel is 2
<Besogon> soreau: Do you know something about the theme? I issued "wbinfo -D vscc" and got "Active Directory: yes".... It should be a domain! What does it mean?
<RavenTrigun> Good I wish they would support tokens at boot or keys but I will check it out.
<Besogon> #samba chanell is silent
<reisio> not sure what the process would be
<admin1> check the samba forums
<reisio> ordinarily if you get physical access you can overwrite a bootloader
<J_C> pythonirc101: I believe the Ubuntu forums have the answer to your question. I know I don't remember offhand 'cause I never do that
<soreau> RavenTrigun: I guess if they wanted to, they could circumvent the bios/boot password, boot a live session and nuke your boot loader altogether then *shrug*
<StepNjump> Good night reisio and others out there
<reisio> if you just want to hide the fact that you have a second OS, put the bootloader on the 2nd device or partition and don't list it in the boot loader
<reisio> StepNjump: night
<soreau> Besogon: No idea, sorry
<lauratika> is there ubuntu one channel?
<admin1> try #ubuntu-one
<soreau> RavenTrigun: On my system, even removing bios battery wont reset the boot password of bios
<spacebug-> #ubuntuone
<admin1> same thing, it will transfer you to the ubuntu one channel
<RavenTrigun> Well my bios company found that people set the passwords and forgot the passwords so they made that little backdoor
<admin1> isn't that little backdoor great... B-)
<Jordan_U> RavenTrigun: It's impossible to to fully encrypt any bootloader.
<soreau> heh
<reisio> RavenTrigun: wouldn't matter, typically you can reset the password with physical access
<Jordan_U> RavenTrigun: Why do you care if /boot/, or even everything but /home/you/ is unencrypted?
<reisio> Jordan_U: a common vector is replacing the bootloader with a trojan
<reisio> boot up the system: system no longer secure
<Jordan_U> reisio: Encrypting /boot/ does nothing to prevent that.
<reisio> indeed, said that above
<admin1> true
<pythonirc101> any ubuntu gurus can tell me how to make my box autologin
<reisio> I'm not sure what people have attempted, other than hiding the bootloader
<reisio> which is simple enough
<RavenTrigun> Boot Loader is connected to the Two Operating Systems -Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11  therefore I am attempting to make it as secure as possible, I am confident in Ubuntu's defenses agianst cracking the password set on install but windows -_- Not in my lifetime
<RavenTrigun> Anyway to stop them from nuking the boot loader using a live CD?
<reisio> RavenTrigun: make it hard to find
<Jordan_U> RavenTrigun: No. Physical access means that they can modify anything.
<reisio> RavenTrigun: put it on a usb stick on your key chain
<admin1> go to your system settings/ user accounts/turn off automattic login
<soreau> pythonirc101: gdm-setup?
<reisio> soreau: it's not gdm2setup now?
<soreau> reisio: no idea
<reisio> mmm
<RavenTrigun> But wouldn't they need to mount a Encrypted Hard Drive to get access to the boot loader? I know from a Ubuntu CD that requires a pasword and even then without using Truecrypt on the CD you couldn't De-Encrypt it.
<soreau> he didnt specify ubuntu version anyway
<reisio> true :p
<admin1> go to your system settings/ user accounts/turn off automattic login
<reisio> RavenTrigun: no, the idea is to replace the bootloader, then allow someone to log in again, then come back or remotely gain access
<pythonirc101> soreau: lemme try
<admin1> night everyone
<reisio> RavenTrigun: I'm not security expert, but the only protection against that that I know of is to make the bootloader hard to find
<reisio> not a security*
<soreau> RavenTrigun: AFAIK, the boot loader is actually stored in the first few bytes of the drive sector
<reisio> but!
<soreau> RavenTrigun: Jordan_U can correct me if I am wrong as he is a boot loader developer ;)
<lolnhlsm> that accurate
<reisio> there isn't much point worrying about the boot loader if you aren't going to worry about the RAM
<pythonirc101> soreau: doesnt work for me: ** (gdmsetup:1953): WARNING **: Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<soreau> pythonirc101: maybe gksu gdmsetup?
<reisio> they're both physical vulnerabilities, no point covering one and not the other
<pythonirc101> soreau: dont i have to first change the runlevel from 2 to something else?
<pnorman> If someone has physical access to do whatever they want to a machine then return it without being detected, they're going to be able to do whatever they want
<soreau> pythonirc101: not afaik
<reisio> pnorman: it's going to be much more likely, yes
<pythonirc101> soreau: nope gksu didnt help
<soreau> pythonirc101: what version of ubuntu?
<abhinav_singh> will installing CUDA Toolkit affect my desktop display?
<pythonirc101> 11.04 i believe --
<pnorman> Besides, easiest attack vector if you have physical access is a keylogger
<soreau> abhinav_singh: shouldnt
<soreau> pythonirc101: lsb_release -a
<pythonirc101> 11.04
<RavenTrigun> Well the RAM won't have anything stored on it if the computer comes from a shutdown mode if it goes to hybernate someone could get the info or from pre run programs or anything you did before you locked or threw it into hybernation. AFAIK by restarting or shutting down a computer you free the ram
<reisio> pnorman: where would you put it
<pnorman> reisio: inside the machine
<abhinav_singh> so what does CUDA toolkit does actually soreau
<reisio> RavenTrigun: wrong :)
<reisio> pnorman: and if the box were locked?
<jmwpc> Are segfaults usually in indication of a hardware or software problem? I'm trying to troubleshoot a crashy asterisk server
<pnorman> then they don't have physical access
<reisio> heh
<reisio> I'm not saying there isn't always a scam
<reisio> humans are easier to fool than software, anyways
<soreau> abhinav_singh: It is nvidia specific way to use the gpu for things other than graphics afaik
<reisio> but you can go far
<lolnhlsm> reisio: well if your not going to freeze the ram then if you do restart a computer the ram is wiped clean
<reisio> lolnhlsm: if you restart it you put the passphrases back into memory
<pnorman> reisio: or you could put the keylogger in a usb cable.
<pythonirc101> soreau: any ideas?
<lolnhlsm> right but nothing in RAM is stored, its a sandbox for programs to work in
<soreau> pythonirc101: give me a moment
<pythonirc101> thanks
<RavenTrigun> Lets play the what if game. Say I Encrypted my Bootl Loader and Both Hard Drives. The Federal Agents broke down my door and hauled me away to jail. They took my computer as evidence and everything needed to convict me is on the computer how would they get my files.
<lolnhlsm> thats really hard
<lolnhlsm> there was an article on thehackernews that was talking about how difficult that is to crack encrypted hard drives
<RavenTrigun> They UNPLUGGED MY COMPUTER.
<pnorman> RavenTrigun: Get a court order for your password, then stick you in jail for contempt of court?
<reisio> RavenTrigun: if they did it that way, the only way would be tricking you or beating it out of you (etc.)
<reisio> RavenTrigun: but if they stalked you they could probably trick you into giving away your access
<reisio> or simply snatch your box as you were using it
<lolnhlsm> they just might be fucking with you, or you have a 4 letter password lol
<Tm_T> lolnhlsm: language, please
<reisio> doesn't matter, the part of the government that identifies themselves don't do this :p
<soreau> pythonirc101: gdmsetup should work
<reisio> they would need the information to get the warrant to get it
<reisio> and the other part of the government could just threaten you
<soreau> pythonirc101: at least on my natty, I can run that from a terminal, unlock it and tell it which user to auto-login
<lolnhlsm> the most devious mode of information recovery i know of is when they freeze your RAM with some chemical and it keeps all the info stored
<lolnhlsm> encrypted hard drives are no joke
<pnorman> There is a difference between physical access to take a machine and physical access where they can tamper and you don't know.
<reisio> basically if the government is after you, your information has already been made public
<reisio> because if it were secret, nobody would be after you :p
<lolnhlsm> well
<lolnhlsm> i know that
<lolnhlsm> i've used a puppy live cd
<RavenTrigun> My feet is on the power cord they can try to grab it before I shut it down. But now lets say I left it running and they were smart enough to know I was smart enough to encrypt my computer.
<lolnhlsm> more then once to get into 'password protected' areas of a computer
<pythonirc101> soreau: what is your runlevel?
<reisio> RavenTrigun: that isn't enough, you can get the passphrases from memory for quite some time after power is lost
<t2mahesh> is their any way i can resize window to a fixed size say 800x600 ?
<lolnhlsm> thats one of the first things i learned about information backup
<soreau> pythonirc101: just running from a regular X session
<reisio> RavenTrigun: but again, nobody smart would bother betting everything on that
<somsip> wow - how Ot is this going to get... :)
<reisio> RavenTrigun: they'd just trick you
<pythonirc101> soreau: can you paste your "runlevel" output please?
<lolnhlsm> is it some password with a 'answer a security question' thing with it?
<reisio> is what?
<soreau> pythonirc101: sure
<Jordan_U> !runlevel | pythonirc101
<ubottu> pythonirc101: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<RavenTrigun> So litterally the only way I can truely make 100% sure that my computer is secure is to attach a Thermite Bomb to my computer so when I press a button it melts everything ? Wow and how do security "professionals" get on tv and say everything is "Secure" after a Data Breach lol.
<lolnhlsm> well no
<lolnhlsm> there is a way
<lolnhlsm> that
<soreau> pythonirc101: $ runlevel \n  N 2
<reisio> RavenTrigun: no, because you can be stopped from pressing a button
<lolnhlsm> i heard of this one form of encryption, kid at my school messed with it
<pythonirc101> soreau: mine is the same
<reisio> encryption protects you from people who rob your house, from them getting any personal data
<lolnhlsm> if you fail the password more then 3 times the hard drive locks down permentantly for good
<soreau> RavenTrigun: Really, this conversation is beginning to become off topic
<reisio> it doesn't protect you from informed professionals who will stop at nothing
<soreau> RavenTrigun: Try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<RavenTrigun> resisio: well that hasn't stopped many a bomber and true this has I better get back to actually wiping my computer
<tonyyarusso> RavenTrigun: Stating that something is secure means that it is secure from the particular types of threats you are trying to address, not all possible threats on the planet.  And yes, #ubuntu-offtopic for any follow-up.
<javier_faj> hi. I run windows 7 in virtual box on ubuntu native SO. I share my home folder, that appears as a network in windows 7. But this network appears as disconnected (crossed with a red X). I can navigate throw it apparently without problems, but, if I explore the unit under certain applications (many of them, all from Office for example) I get problems, saying the address doesn't exist and so on (because of disconnected network). Any idea? thanks!
<soreau> pythonirc101: Well it worksforme
<urlin2u> javier_faj, try sharing a file not the whole home that is the intention.
<arrrghhh> hey all.  just updated a dell laptop from 11.04 to 11.10... and it hangs on shutdown/restart.  i just tried a manual sudo shutdown -r now, and it still hangs...
<lolnhlsm> i've never navigated outside of virtual box, personally. i was under the impression virtual machines think they're the only partition on the computer
<arrrghhh> i hit ctrl-alt-f1->f6, and i can't login...
<javier_faj> urlin2u: you think the problem can be sharing the whole home?
<lolnhlsm> arrrghhh: i had issues with my upgrade to 11.10, after a clean install, it kept all my files but cleaned up all the bugs i had
<arrrghhh> lolnhlsm, you can do a fresh install and it keeps the files...?
<arrrghhh> i don't think there's a separate /home partition
<urlin2u> javier_faj, yes probably, a folder is the share. You need to have your user name in the host in the VM user, and use the settings-share to identify the share file.
<lolnhlsm> yeah, if you install from a cd or usb it gives you the option to 'upgrade 11.10 to 11.10', but and it got rid of all the bugs i had and kept all the files. i had to reinstall some programs but all my music, pictures and the like were in tact
<soreau> lolnhlsm: 'upgrade 11.10 to 11.10' eh?
<arrrghhh> lolnhlsm, ok cool.  i guess i'll try that... what a cluster!  unity is kinda bleh too.  gnome3... will take some getting used to, but i like it better than unity.
<lolnhlsm> yeah, thats what it says. i've done it more then once
<soreau> how conveniently confusing
<arrrghhh> ok
<ZekeS> arrrghhh: you could use kde or lxde or xfce or no de at all or ...
<arrrghhh> ZekeS, i'm aware of the options.  this isn't my computer.  i could also use gnome classic.
<soreau> arrrghhh: Yes, you can use gnome classic or any other multitude of options. Compiz can run in any DE or without one
<lolnhlsm> when i upgraded my unity dash was extremely glitchy and some programs were a little 'o_0'
<arrrghhh> that's what i did with both my parent's computers
<ZekeS> arrrghhh: ah; I should scroll up a bit more
<lolnhlsm> with the cd 'upgrade' everything was fine
<arrrghhh> ZekeS, i don't think i mentioned that.  np ;)
<ssfdre38> how can i set up a user to jailed ssh
<MoLoot> I have a remote server with xfce to which I remote to using xrdp.  I login the server from both home and from work.  I do not get the same session, which I would like to have happen.  Where do I find the docs or the configure change?
<arrrghhh> MoLoot, same user?  unless you leave the old session attached...
<darkstar999> ssfdre38: Maybe look into jailshell?
<sajimon> hello, im trying to add newly installed gentoo to grub menu, co i call grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg, os-prober says it found Gentoo Base System , but os-prober section in grub.cfg is empty, what i am doing wrong?
<MoLoot> arrrghhh: yes, the same user.  Like I leave firefox running @ work and disconnect, and connect from home and have to manually kill the process. I'd ideally like to just login and have the desktop the same way.
<javier_faj> urlin2u, unfortunately, that was not the issue. I tried sharing a different folder inside /home, and it maps it as a drive, but some programs also detect it as disconnected (just as with /home)
<arrrghhh> MoLoot, maybe that's the problem.  if you leave an old session up, it has no option but to spawn a new session. ..
<guest_> hey, I really need some help configuring an lcd monitor. I've tried alllllll the tutorials and nothing is working.
<Jordan_U> sajimon: Most likely your Gentoo kernel and initrd files don't follow any of the standard naming conventions so when grub-mkconfig looks for kernels in Gentoo's /boot/ it doesn't find any.
<reisio> guest_: this is a place3
<MoLoot> arrrghhh: isn't there a way this session could be shared then?
<arrrghhh> MoLoot, well i know how to do that on like vnc
<arrrghhh> you do :<session number>
<arrrghhh> so host:0
<MoLoot> arrrghhh: I don't even know where to read... Xfce docs, the client, xrdp docs... it'l like whoah
<arrrghhh> lol
<urlin2u> javier_faj, have you read the manual, the share is a two way connect you set up the share then find it with windows.
<arrrghhh> i would think xrdp
<sajimon> Jordan_U: oh it does, it even adds new menus positions to launch ubuntu with gentoo kernel
<Jordan_U> sajimon: You don't want to share /boot/ between distributions.
<skypent> is there a version of skype available for ubuntu?
<lolnhlsm> a really old one
<javier_faj> urlin2u, you mean, I first have to share the file in ubuntu and later set it in windows as shared folder. Yes I did that. I said in windows I want to share the folder and later, in virtualbox, chose it as shared folder too
<reisio> skypent: yup
<thunderfog> hello
<lolnhlsm> i use it all the time, its pretty efficient, even though i think its a beta
<sajimon> urghh, ok ill use custom entry.
<Jordan_U> sajimon: Keep Ubuntu's /boot/ separate from Gentoo's /boot/. The easiest way to do this is to just not have a separate /boot/ partition, so that both /boot/ directories are just subdirectories of each Distribution's root.
<reisio> thunderfog: hi
<thunderfog> how r u?
<reisio> sajimon: you didn't say you were tryingt o share /boot, did you?
<thunderfog> no....
<vega-> where do i configure the number of workspaces?
<urlin2u> javier_faj, you might try their channel if you like as well. #vbox
<vega-> (in unity, 11.10)
<lolnhlsm> compiz?
<vega-> lolnhlsm: probably... ?
<javier_faj> urlin2u, thanks :) I'm already asking there, but there is not that much people
<lolnhlsm> vega, thats the first place i'd look. you might have to install it from software center. not to sure.
<vega-> lolnhlsm: install what? compiz?
<lolnhlsm> i had a cube screen set up with compiz in 10.10, idk if they've caught up with unity though
<urlin2u> javier_faj, that happens I can't think of anything else really.
<lolnhlsm> yes
<vega-> i'd think it's running already..
<reisio> guest_: nobody knows what the problem you're having is yet
<earlten> okay, let's try *another* question. When I install the ATi catalyst drivers... I have 2 displays connected.both samsung..  DVI to my 24" monitor and VGA to my 37" television. Why is it that I can move the desktops around to that the mouse moves from one to the next properly, but I can't force the primary display to be the TV?
<reisio> guest_: also if you can send the message '/nick somethingOtherThanGuest_', that would be wonderful
<earlten> it worked right before the ati drivers were installed........\
<javier_faj> urlin2u, thanks anyway for you time :)
<reisio> earlten: backup your config next time
<earlten> that's a quality answer and will clearly solve the current provlem
<lolnhlsm> did you install compiz yourself? because 11.10 doesnt come with it
<lolnhlsm> 'CompizConfig Settings Manager' is the program
<Jordan_U> reisio: I extrapolated that sajimon was probably sharing /boot/ ( /etc/grub.d/10_linux only adds entries for kernels in /boot/ of the system it's run from, not other partitions for other OSs).
<earlten> I'm sorry, I didn't think selecting which display should be my primary desktop would take an act of congress
<earlten> reisio: do you perhaps have a better answer? One that might fix my problem instead of just jabbing at me with useless information?
<lolnhlsm> reading the reviews though, seems incompatible with a lot of 11.10 users, so be careul
<lolnhlsm> vega
<reisio> earlten: nope, in fact I take it back, don't ever back up your configs
<earlten> wow
<reisio> guest_: what's the problem...?  It's just blank?
<earlten> please tell me you aren't a representative of this community
<earlten> because you sir...  are a jackass
<lolnhlsm> lol
<darkstar999> earlten: don't feed the trolls
<earlten> apparently
<earlten> darkstar999: would you happen to have a suggestion for me that might help my situation?
<vega-> lolnhlsm: i once install ccsm, after that i spent two hours cleaning it's files from my home directory so i could login again, no thanks
<darkstar999> earlten: I haven't been watching. what's your problem?
<lolnhlsm> vega: yeah, i was talking about the reviews being unfavorable for unity a few minutes ago
<republic> if I want to download the whole source code of ubuntu(without any application, only those included in installation cd), what is the size of the source code?
<lolnhlsm> i had it installed in 11.04 and it screwed up my gnome desktop- it used to be a pretty superb program before that
<earlten> it worked right before the ati drivers were installed........\
<earlten> okay, let's try *another* question. When I install the ATi catalyst drivers... I have 2 displays connected.both samsung..  DVI to my 24" monitor and VGA to my 37" television. Why is it that I can move the desktops around to that the mouse moves from one to the next properly, but I can't force the primary display to be the TV?
<earlten> wrong order
<darkstar999> you are on ubuntu 11.10?
<ZekeS> earlten: isnt that set via xrandr or something for ati?
<earlten> using KDE oneiric and the latest catalyst drivers
<earlten> I've been trying to set it via the GUi, and it won't force anymore
<earlten> darkstar999: yes
<lolnhlsm> republic, a typical ubuntu iso is around 700 megs
<reisio> darkstar999: identifying trolls without even watching, that's talent
<vega-> lolnhlsm: yeah, pretty odd you can't do this with standard tools.. my problem is that i only have ONE desktop, i'd like the usual four :)
<darkstar999> earlten: i have my own problems with dual displays! sorry, don't know how to help you
<republic> lolnhlsm, that would be 48 hours downloading
<c_nick> Issues while installing SVN on linux
<c_nick> I followed everything on this link http://maketecheasier.com/setting-up-subversion-version-control-in-ubuntu/2008/08/11
<lolnhlsm> vega: are you running 11.10?
<reisio> republic: you actually want the source and not the binaries?
<lolnhlsm> republic: can you run off a starbucks' bandwith or something?
<vega-> lolnhlsm: yes
<vega-> lolnhlsm: and unity 2d
<lolnhlsm> vega: it should be the bottom grey button in the dash
<republic> reisio, the source code
<lolnhlsm> vega; if its not there look up 'workspace switcher' in the dash search
<lolnhlsm> then once its up lock it to the dash
<republic> lolnhlsm, starbucks bandwith would be quite similar with mine
<vega-> lolnhlsm: it's there, but when i click on it, it zooms out but only displays one workspace and the three others are just "black" and now switchable to
<vega-> now=not
<lolnhlsm> hmm, did you do an upgrade or an install?
<vega-> lolnhlsm: install
<lolnhlsm> vega: is it every time you boot up or just this session that youve tried it out
<vega-> and it worked up to some point, i used to have 4 desktops.. until at some point
<vega-> it could have been that they disappeared at the same time ccsm was installed/deinstalled
<reisio> republic: significantly more than 700MB, I believe
<vega-> lolnhlsm: every time
<republic> lolnhlsm, not 48 hours, but around 12 hours :D
<lolnhlsm> vega: but it worked before ccsm?
<republic> reisio, oh that is very big
<reisio> :p
<vega-> lolnhlsm: i'd think so yes, most probable is that ccsm screwed it up
<republic> reisio, and I only get 15KB/s
<Jordan_U> republic: Why do you want all of the souce for all of the packages in a default install?
<republic> Jordan_U, I want to try to learn to read it
<jita> I keep on getting this message enter password to unlock your login keyring in ubuntu 11.10
<jita> how do i disable it ?
<republic> Jordan_U, at least just simply navigating it
<lolnhlsm> vega: ccsm has screwed up all my unity desktops past 10.10, i'd imagine that might be the issue. it might be profitable to hitch back to 10.10 since its still supported
<republic> Jordan_U, and skimming it
<Jordan_U> republic: Start with one project at a time, "apt-get source packagename".
<slide> Does anyone know if there is an easy to way actually get the Launcher to mount a network share to a local dir instead of using its in built samba browser? No other program can access those mounts
<lolnhlsm> or maybe look at the ubuntu forums for a similar problem, because i've solved problems from ccsm with a few terminal codes
<lolnhlsm> that i found on a thread
<republic> Jordan_U, very good advice. I am going to try it :D
<vega-> lolnhlsm: yeah, something like that...
<lolnhlsm> vega: although right now im looking at a page were compiz is working just fine on 11.10. i'd have to have to use team to probe the problem any more
<vega-> lolnhlsm: figured it out already, i edited .gconf/apps/metacity/general/%gconf.xml and changed num_workspaces from 1 to 4
<vega-> :)
<lolnhlsm> :D
<earlten> useless as tits on a boar
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | earlten
<ubottu> earlten: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Mneumonic> So friendly and polite that I was reffered to as "boy" in the offtopic IRC
<Mneumonic> about half an hour ago
<lolnhlsm> i think offtopic is a bit offcolor from ubuntu standards
<earlten> friendly?
<earlten> darkstar999 was friendly..  but so far, he's been in the minority, and out of the half dozen problems I have had to solve on my own so far..  helpful has not come close to even being near this equation
<earlten> It's no wonder linux is a dead end for end-users
<Mneumonic> Honestly I have never had a single problem solved in the IRC, I have been disrespected every time.  It's a bad impression on Canonical since they send new users here.
<soreau> ! attitude | earlten
<gunfire007> does ubuntu support power management for nvidia graphic cards with optimus technology ?
<ubottu> earlten: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<soreau> earlten: You should be happy free support for free software even exists
<lolnhlsm> i usually stick to the forums if you want my opinion
<sln45> May I ask a question about on-screen annotation and metacity as a compositing manager?
<arrrghhh> Mneumonic, i don't know why you're complaining about offtopic in here.... but i've always gotten help (eventually) on any issue i've had.
<lolnhlsm> a lot more professional and cordial
<lolnhlsm> but i also dont have much to complain about the irc either
<ZekeS> soreau: that doesn't mean people get to be dicks to him, like was happening earlier :S
<ZekeS> gunfire007: I don't believe so - you can try bumblebee
<soreau> Mneumonic: earlten: The support you receive largely depends on what you ask and how you ask it as well as your patience level and attitude
<brjannc> gunfire007: Ubuntu doesn't out of the box, but there are PPAs for bumblebee and ironhide, which sort-of help
<earlten> My attitude started out that way...  but this place had seriously jaded me. There is a phrase..  "With friends like you, who needs enemies" - it applies here. Free support that comes with jaded and bitter responses that are not cyrrently helpful to the problem at hand, and no real answers to what should be simple if not at least straight forward problems is hardly what I woudl call "support"
<soreau> ! language ZekeS
<soreau> ! language | ZekeS
<ubottu> ZekeS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sln45> Nobody would be able to help me? Metacity and Compiz at the same time? Annotation tools?
<soreau> ! ask | sln45
<ubottu> sln45: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gunfire007> brjannc: can't i disable nvidia graphic cards and switch to intel graphic cards, does this solve the prob ?
<lolnhlsm> well earlten, i can't share your feelings. i love the ubuntu community, and one of the reasons ive stuck with it is because of the community tech support
<gunfire007> ZekeS: ok :)
<lolnhlsm> you dont have to stay and complain
<soreau> sln45: AFAIK, only compiz has annotate, noe metacity
<soreau> not*
<Morgz> can anyone point me towards a tutorial to setup my pc as a proxy server for a remote pc
<lolnhlsm> ive met to many nice ubuntu/linux users to buy into the 'jerk linux user stereotype. but ima stop here before i get oftopic
<brjannc> gunfire007: Again, sort of :) I'm on a dell xps 15 with optimus at the moment, and my nvidia card is powered down via bumblebee, but I can use it to run certain applications as needed
<ZekeS> Speaking of bumblebee, someone link that one git commit >.>
<brjannc> gunfire007: It's not as seamless as in windows, and the power-off stuff takes a little bit of work as it's not enabled by default
<sln45> I have a tablet netbook. Compiz is heavy and unnecessary, so I use Metacity. Gromit does not work. Ardesia is too heavy and unnecessary. I'm told I can use Compiz' annotate feature alongside Metacity without employing any of Compiz' other stuff. Is it true?
<sln45> And if not, any other suggestions?
<arrrghhh> earlten, i couldn't disagree with you more.
<lolnhlsm> Morgz, i have a friend who knows how to do that, let me hit him up on skype
<earlten> point in case: Forcing a primary display to a certain monitor should be an easy fix. And while I've been a *nix server admin for 2 decades with a great deal of experience, the front end stuff is foreign to me, and I thought I'd give it a try.
<gunfire007> brjannc: can't i turn off nvidia graphics and use the intel inbuilt graphics which is 128 MB ?
<gunfire007> this might solve the prob i think..
<soreau> sln45: compiz is only as heavy as the plugins you enable and how well your graphics driver performs
<ZekeS> gunfire007: that's just what he was telling you to do, actually ;)
<brjannc> gunfire007: bumblebee and the installation instructions can be found here: https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable
<jita> How can i disable "Enter password to unlock your login keyring" when i start empathy? I autologin in ubuntu 11.10
<gunfire007> ZekeS: :D
<crizzy> gunfire007: if you can't do it from bios, you most likely can't do it without windows
<soreau> sln45: You cant use compiz and metacity at the same time but you can configure compiz to have only the same functionality of metacity + annotate
<earlten> I thought "Hmm. This would be an easier answer by asking people who know" - I've found 7 fixes that don't work on google so far... I would think that the ubuntu support channel would be able to offer some insight
<gunfire007> crizzy: there is an option in bios to disable it..
<brjannc> crizzy: not true
<sln45> soreau: There's a bear minimum of plugins that it just won't allow me to turn off, and I don't know how to make it not be my compositing manager and do nothing but annotate
<earlten> randr is great about moving the displays around..  sure..  but how do I set which one is primary?
<sln45> soreau: I literally only want window shadows and annotate
<earlten> It's obviously set somewhere
<gunfire007> thanks brjannc :)
<soreau> sln45: You cant make it do only annotate. You have to run compiz as your window manager
<brjannc> gunfire007: you're welcome, good luck :)
<earlten> I didn't want to have to learn how to write an xorg conf to fix this
<lolnhlsm> earlten, whining at the offtopic
<gunfire007> brjannc: :D
<earlten> wasted oxygen really
<soreau> sln45: What version of ubuntu?
<earlten> since I know none of you give a shit
<earlten> but at least I said it..  and it was heard
<arrrghhh> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<soreau> earlten: This is your last warning
<Flannel> earlten: Please mind the language and your attitude.  Thanks.
<lolnhlsm> sorry bro, im an A+ repair tech, i dont always deal with screens
<sln45> earlten: Shut up Earlten. You're just being obnoxious.
<earlten> kick me, you're no jelp anyhow
<soreau> sln45: That is not necessary
<earlten> right, clearly
<sln45> As if his rudeness is justified.
<Flannel> sln45: Its not, but neither is yours.
<sln45> You guys dance around things more than you probably should. It's not like he's going to intuit that he's being a stupidhead
<soreau> -_-
<ZekeS> earlten: aticcle maybe?
<earlten> way to reign this in. It's a good thing it is free, because if someone were paying for not getting anything but chastized for being frustrated and no additional help, you'd go bankrupt
<sln45> soreau: Gotcha. Well, can I configure it beyond what its frontend wants me to? Because it seems to follow those three magic wand special effects settings
<soreau> sln45: After those comments, I really dont feel like helping you anymore
<jita> How can i disable "Enter password to unlock your login keyring" when i start empathy? I autologin in ubuntu 11.10
<ZekeS> next can we kick the guy who got him riled up in the first place?
<sln45> soreau: Fine by me. No one is making you do anything. I appreciate what help you've given me
<pangolin> Can we get back to the real reason we are all here.
<lolnhlsm> jita
<lolnhlsm> shoot, i knew how to do this in gnome, unity is different
<earlten> dirty hippies
<hiexpo> need help with sound i checked and the system shows my sound card
<sln45> soreau: It's Natty Narwhal if you still want to know
<lolnhlsm> jita, type in 'login' in the dahs search
<jita> lolnhlsm, is it the default behavior or have i messed up with something ?
<linda> hiexpo: Run  aslamixer  and see what you've got going on,.
<hiexpo> linda, k
<lolnhlsm> then click 'user accounts' and its there where you can shut 'autologin' on or off
<lolnhlsm> or login keyring
<ZekeS> lolnhlsm: why do you want to go to jita and should I get some maelstroms handy ... oh wait that's a nick here sry
<lolnhlsm> your trying to get into wifi netework?
<Dustin1>  do you know anything about apt-get root-system-bin installed correctly on Backtrack?
<pangolin> !backtrack | Dustin1
<soreau> sln45: What 'three magic wand special effects settings' are you referring to then?
<ubottu> Dustin1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hiexpo> ok linda i have it up
<soreau> afaik, those arent in 11.04
<sln45> soreau: I'm sorry it was such an unspecific way of putting it. I was hoping you'd recognize what I was talking about. Give me a minute to get the exact name
<linda> hiexpo: First,  see that your sound card is properly identified in the upper right corner of the window.  Next, see that nothing is muted and/or turned down.  (MM at the bottom of the channel's bar indicates muted.)
<lolnhlsm> jita: it is default behavior, but it doesn't exactly happen all the time. i have to type in my pw to open it on occasion, im not to sure as to what prompts it
<hiexpo> linda, it shows all good nothing muted
<jita> lolnhlsm, it opens when i open empathy
<linda> hiexpo: The right arrow takes you across to other channel controls, m to unmute, up arrow to turn up.....
<linda> hiexpo: Is your sound chip properly identified there?
<jita> lolnhlsm, so if i dont use autologin, it does not prompt for it
<hiexpo> linda, yes realtek id 270
<jay3> hey guys I got a questiong here? how do you install apt-get root-system-bin properly installed on ubuntu?
<linda> hiexpo: Ok, good.  So tell me what applications will not play sound, or what is the difficulty you are having with audio.
<prince_jammys> jay3: :)
<hiexpo> linda,   i have no sound on anything
<jay3> hello there prince_jammys
<Dustin1> Hey Jay3
<prince_jammys> jay3: howdy.
<jay3> How are you today>
<linda> hiexpo: I see.  Are you sure you have the speakers plugged into a port that is outuptting audio?
<lolnhlsm> jita, no, i thought you were talking about a separate issue, ignore my first comment. I have had to put in my PW for the key ring before when logging into seturn access points so i know its not unusual behavior, but that it only does that with empathy is a little odd to me
<lolnhlsm> jita, but im not a pro :/
<hiexpo> linda, it is a laptop
<linda> hiexpo: ... plugged in all the way, securely... Oh, it is a laptop....
<Dustin1> Google is ur friend
<linda> hiexpo: Is there any thumbwheels or sliders or anything on the laptop that might be turned down?
<hiexpo> linda, nope
<linda> hiexpo: And on laptops, there are usually Function Key combos that deal with audio.  Do you see that?
<arrrghhh> uhm.  this is odd.  i am on a liveUSB install, with ~1gb persistence.  i installed the proprietary drivers for this wireless card, and on a reboot i can search & connect to wifi networks - but DNS isn't working?  i can ping 8.8.8.8, but not www.google.com.  browsing fails as well.  i tried doing a static configuration, and it connects - but still fails, with manual DNS servers entered.  what can i do?  just install and let it sort it out later?
<hiexpo> linda, nope
<linda> hiexpo: Back on the alsamixer window, go through all the channels and turn all of them up so that you can make sure nothing is turned down.
<soreau> arrrghhh: Put nameserver 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf
<sln45> soreau: Again, sorry for the delay. The setting is gone; I assume that's a result of my not having compiz for like a year now. I'm putting it back as my compositing manager... Might go back to fiddling with things myself instead of bothering you
<soreau> sln45: This is what you probably want to do: 1) Remove compiz-plugins-main package 2) In ccsm, disable everything except Move, Resize, Window Decoration, Application Switcher, Gnome Compatibility and Place Windows (and of course Annotate) 3) Run compiz and test
<jay3> yep 8.8.8.8 is diffently the main ip address for there dns server and router for sure
<arrrghhh> soreau, orly?  i figured that would've been taken care of with network manager, i'll try that.
<hiexpo> linda, all are turned up
<jay3> I reconise that address there
<sln45> soreau: Oh! Okay, noted.
<linda> hiexpo: Sometimes not all the channels are visible on the screen and if you keep hitting the right arrow it will go to another channel that is off the screen.
<hiexpo> linda, ok let me see
<mithrop> hi here
<hiexpo> linda, all is good there
<soreau> sln45: Since 0.9.4 has a fair amount of bugs that are fixed in compiz git master, I would go as far as recommending to install latest. There is a script to automate the process on 11.04 and installs to /opt (wont mess with your packaged compiz)
<arrrghhh> soreau, should i be able to edit this on a liveUSB install?  i'm getting an input/output error.
<sln45> soreau: I'm going to try things, and I'll come back if I have any problems. Thank you.
<sln45> ssoreau: You mean the dev?
<soreau> arrrghhh: I/O error is bad. and yes, you should be able to edit it in a live session AFAIK
<sln45> soreau: You mean the dev? Or is there a new build not in the repository?
<arrrghhh> soreau, could be this usb key.  it's been thru hell and back.
<mithrop> i'm looking for a way to easily put colours in my term, like in Gentoo. Somebody a solution plz ?
<Dustin1> HiC:
<arrrghhh> mithrop, i think you can pretty easily do that with gnome-terminal
<Pauluntu> anyone have any ideas why skype is so staticy i mean while it opens and closes its all staticy the audio is horrible
<linda> hiexpo: Ok try this:  totem /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<sln45> Ha ha ha, when soreau said "arrrghhh" earlier I thought it was out of frustration.
<arrrghhh> sln45, i have that effect on people
<lolnhlsm> Pauluntu: it might of installed improperly
<lolnhlsm> remove and install ?
<soreau> sln45: ubuntu heavily patches compiz to get unity working. Regardless, 0.9.4 has enough bugs to make it very frustrating to use. The main upstream development branch is reasonable from my experience
<sln45> Pauluntu: Install pavucontrol, play with settings. It sounds like it is probably your mic, though. Does it do that in sound recorder?
<mithrop> arrrghhh: actually, I am in KDE, but I'm sure it's almost the same
<arrrghhh> mithrop, konsole?
<lolnhlsm> how do you patch compiz for unity/
<lolnhlsm> ?
<arrrghhh> mithrop, also, #kubuntu :P
<sln45> soreau: I don't have unity. I probably should have mentioned that.
<sln45> soreau: I can't run it.
<soreau> sln45: And if you must know, I personally did some work on annotate plugin for compiz 0.9.x so there are new features and bug fixes
<lolnhlsm> I want to get compiz running for 11.10 but it wrecked my 11.04 desktop and i haven't touched it since
<sln45> soreau: Oh! Hey, that's really cool. So yes, there's a new build and I'm not getting the dev?
<hiexpo> linda,  i just plugged headphones in and i have sound in them so let me check to see if this laptop has speakers  lol
 * prince_jammys giggles
<soreau> sln45: I also wrote the build script for compiz 0.9.x tailored for ubuntu 11.04. In case you're interested, do this to install it: sudo apt-get install git && git clone git://anongit.compiz.org/users/soreau/scripts && ./scripts/build_compiz++
<mithrop> arrrghhh: ok, I'm goind to #kubuntu ^^ but I don't want just a background colors ;)
<sln45> soreau: Oh, well... I actually have another machine of the same make and build with an older release I want to do this with, too. I don't think I'll be employing your script, though I appreciate it.
<jay3> Hey I got some good news here guys
<soreau> lolnhlsm: Can you show the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<sln45> jay3: What?
<jay3> I think I may just have found what I was looking here for
<sln45> jay3: Wonderful. :)
<linda> jay3: So what did you find?
<jay3> with apt-get root-system-bin
<lolnhlsm> glxinfo isa not installed
<soreau> sln45: In compiz 0.8.x (included with <= 10.10) there's a bug in annotate where it 'skips'
<linda> Numerical data analysis framework - general applications ?
<jay3> well a with a web page that give instructions on how to install it
<sln45> soreau: Okay. Also noted.
<Pauluntu> my mic wont pick up audio :( this sucks
<soreau> lolnhlsm: Easily remedied.. by installing mesa-utils package
<lolnhlsm> ??
<sln45> Pauluntu: Have you tried playing with pavucontrol? It's a great sound manager, I promise.
<Pauluntu> sln45, yeah the mic is suppose to pick up audio its not muted
<jay3> So what do you think there sln45 you blive that will work for installing root-system-bin?
<lolnhlsm> so ccsm will work afterwords?
<ZekeS> pavucontrol <3
<d34d1y> Is there a program I can use to steam my desktop via webcam chats like stickam?
<machiolate> how do i uninstall my video driver on Ubuntu 11.10 ? I'm installing an updated driver and need to get rid of the old one.
<Pauluntu> sln45, yeah linux is nice but i gotta make the switch to microsoft i need video/audio capabilities
<sln45> Pauluntu: On my computer I had to set one channel to zero, then click the green check.
<sln45> jay3: Huh?
<sln45> jay3: I'm sorry, i missed what you said
<linda> d34d1y: skype has a desktop share function, small screen but...
<dr_willis> d34d1y: i think i saw a tool called webcam studio that could do that and more
<sln45> Pauluntu: Have patience. Sound issues are irritating, but they often have simple fixes. Be sure to google your brand and/or model heavily.
<d34d1y> I tried messing around with webcam studio but no luck, i'll read documentation and give it another shot tho thanks
<jay3> oh I was trying to download and install with apt-get with file downloaded here called root-system-bin
<jay3> there ya go sln45
<d34d1y> How do i get my cursor theme to work all around instead of only in firefox?
<dr_willis> d34d1y: it hadmore stuff then i wver needed :-)
<sln45> jay3: Right... so it's a package in the ubuntu repository? you would do sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<Dustin1> jay3
<sln45> jay3: What is root-system-bin? It sounds like a strange thing to install.
<jay3> yes that is correct its for ubuntu
<jay3> its the main software for root account
<sln45> jay3: Um, okay.
<sebest> Hello, is there a place where i can find a repo for karmic?
<jay3> yea no worries there sln45 its a bit diffrent of a ubuntu operating system
<pangolin> old-releases.ubuntu.com sebest
<sln45> jay3: Not well versed in these things, mind you. But what is your problem installing it exactly? Or do you still have it?
<sebest> pangolin: thanx
<pangolin> sebest: you really should consider upgrading
<sln45> jay3: Oh, it was something you were installing to make it more like your distro.
<auronandace> jay3: we only support ubuntu here
<Flannel> jay3: it's not the main software for the root account.  It's the main software for the ROOT numerical analysis framework.
<auronandace> !derivatives | jay3
<ubottu> jay3: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<sebest> pangolin: yes i know, but there is a lot of servers to upgrade and we have many custom packages to upgrade too
<pangolin> sebest: okie dokie
<sln45> soreau: 0.9.4 was the one I installed from the repositories. Is this acceptable?
<Flannel> sebest: You should stick to LTS in the future, because you'll get multiple years of support instead of merely 18 months.  But you can move your repos over to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<jay3> haha yep I know that guys its a bit diffrent but its ubuntu just modified is all
<Dustin1> Hey dad
<prince_jammys> Dustin1: jay3: join #backtrack-linux
<sebest> Flannel: we already have moved most of the servers on lucid, but some are harder to upgrade than others :)
<soreau> sln45: Like I said, there are a considerable amount of bugs in that version which is why I recommend installing from git
<Flannel> sebest: I hear you.
<sln45> Flannel: Sure, but it's so frustrating to get news updates on all the fancy things in the new releases. And wouldn't you know that support and effort for and LTS is dropped like a bad habit.
<jay3> haha yea that the thing when you use /whois to check channels there in lol
<soreau> sln45: It should 'work' nonetheless
<sln45> soreau: Okay. I wasn't clear on which you were referring to.
<darkstar999> sln45: how does Canonical ensure that devs keep working on LTS?
<jay3> yeah that a good question
<sln45> darkstar999: Quite frankly, I wouldn't know.
<ZekeS> Doesn't canonical pay people to work on ubuntu?
<darkstar999> important for servers
<ZekeS> Also the debian backbone etc
<tonyyarusso> ZekeS: yep
<sln45> Yes, they do. They spend a lot of effort on upcoming releases.
<ZekeS> plus even kernel devs work on backports and stuff for the lts kernels
<joe_> Hi
<Flannel> darkstar999: Canonical ensures that Canonical employees continue to support old releases by paying them money.  The rest of the community works on old releases for the same reason they work on new releases, and also the same reason *any* community supports its releases.
<sln45> And it feels like when they're done with a release... off they zip to the next project. But my comment was focused on the community
<arrrghhh> c'mon guys, this is offtopic.
<Flannel> sln45: Canonical is not the community.  But my latter half is relevant.  The same reason any community supports its products for the time it said it would.
<sln45> Okay, okay, fair enough.
<sln45> Flannel: No, i know that.
<soreau> arrrghhh: discussions about ubuntu support are not offtopic here
<dr_willis> sln45:  the non lts releases have allways been a bit of an experimenstal testing area  :-)
<arrrghhh> soreau, did you read the speculation?  lol
<darkstar999> arrrghhh: we are on topic, and there are no support discussions going on right now
<arrrghhh> i usually see new posts, and assume there is support discussion going on -_-
<sln45> I don't deny it. I just get surprised about how much effort we get into having things perfect in one release, only to jump so quickly to the next.
<jay3> lol I foget my old password for nickserv oh well it happenes
<tonyyarusso> sln45: Well, then volunteer for backporting and patching duty ;)
<linda> sln45: Sounds like you are a good candidate for LTS.
<sln45> I mean, on the one hand, that means big issues are fixed really quickly. On the other, niche problems.... and bear in mind niche problems for linux users bother like 5 people... may be ignored
<Flannel> sln45: That's why some of us stick to LTS, we want something that allows us to be productive and not mess with new versions.
<sln45> Ignored is a strong word. I guess just swept under the current
<sln45> Flannel: For sure. This is my bad machine. The other has the LTS
<linda> sln45: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<dr_willis> manpower is always a limitation
<sln45> linda: What is this for?
<linda> sln45: LTS is happiness.
<sln45> dr_willis: Too true
<sebest> Flannel: even LTS is not really a solution because when you have a farm of servers you don't really need to upgrade the whole server
<Systemz> Linux!
<sln45> linda: This fact is known to me
<jay2ab> ok now I got that changed and fixed I will re register with nickserv again here
<sln45> Linuz!
<sebest> Only some key packages are needed like the kernel and mysql for example on a db server
<sln45> *Linux!
<Systemz> I enjoy ubuntu, but i use BodhiLinux for the moment.
<tonyyarusso> sebest: Are you saying you want to be able to upgrade the kernel and mysql without upgrading the rest?
<sebest> tonyyarusso: yes
<sln45> If something isn't broken, do you need to fix it?
<tonyyarusso> sebest: How come?
<sln45> Oh God, here come the stones. What I mean is...
<sebest> tonyyarusso: i don t really care to have a old version of ps, ls and so on
<sln45> What I mean is that Ubuntu's usability is pretty refined, and I think applications and their productivity should absorb the focus.
<tonyyarusso> sebest: In English, "don't care to" actually means "do not want to" - I think you mean "I don't care *if* I have an old version of ps, ls, and so on".
<sln45> Not that that's really Canonical's duty.
<tonyyarusso> Silly differences coming out the opposite of what you intended :P
<sebest> tonyyarusso: sorry :) but you get the  point
<tonyyarusso> sebest: Why do you need the upgrades to the kernel and mysql though?  Trying to understand the business case here.
<sln45> Aagh, I was trying to do a thing with compiz. I'm going to stop rambling now.
<sebest> tonyyarusso: only for performance and features, like new hardware or improved performance in mysql
<tonyyarusso> sebest: Okay, but if you're upgrading major system components, what's the reason *not* to upgrade the little stuff?
<sebest> tonyyarusso: let s say you are a big LAMP shop, the only package we really care about are L A M P
<aum__> hello everyone, i have installed ubuntu 10.04 command line only, after that i installed xorg, icewm
<aum__> Now i want to login graphically automatically not from startx command. please suggest a way to do so...
<sln45> Hmm.... Compiz thinks it's my compositing manager, but I see no drop shadows.
<sebest> tonyyarusso: because it is a lot of trouble to upgrade from on LTS to another, a lot of things change, for example upstart
<ZekeS> aum__: install a display manager of some sort
<tonyyarusso> aum__: Pick a display manager, like gdm, xdm, etc.
<soreau> aum__: gdm?
<sebest> tonyyarusso: upstart is useless for us and only gives us new issues
<somsip> aum__: I'd recommend SLiM - very light and simple login manager. LightDM might also be worth looking at
<Artemis3> aum__, you could install xdm, lightdm, etc.
<sln45> soreau: Still there?
<sebest> tonyyarusso: the little things gives you a lot of little issues
<tonyyarusso> somsip, Artemis3: I don't think lightdm is in 10.04.
<tito_> hey guys! I had fedora 16 (verne) and ubuntu 11.10(oneiric ocelot) installed on my PC. After the kernel upgrade in ubuntu yesterday, there are three entries in grub called "Fedora Release 16 (Verne)
<linda> aum__: System -> Preferences -> Login Screen
<tito_> I've tried update-grub
<tito_> but it doesnt help
<somsip> tonyyarusso: I stand corrected, thanks. I'd still go with SLiM above the bloaties though...
<Artemis3> very well, slim or xdm should do for a light system
<aum__> but i do not want login manager i just want to login automatically ...
<soreau> sln45: Do you have window borders?
<ZekeS> oooo
<tonyyarusso> sebest: I guess that makes some sense.  Are you able to get the packages you need from the backports repository?
<linda> aum__: I think you will need to explain more specifically what it is you really want to do.
<ZekeS> aum__: there's probably an entry on the ubuntu wiki labeled boot directly into x or some such
<sebest> tonyyarusso: most of the time we backport them ourselves
<sln45> soreau: That I do, but I don't think I can even get Compiz to be my manager again (though it thinks it is.) Nothing has changed since I turned Metacity's manager off
<soreau> sln45: What is the output of 'ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep'?
<ZekeS> I can link the arch wiki article, but there may be severe differences
<linda> aum__: You've taken a bit of an un-orthodox approach to installing, not sure why but maybe you need to explain what it is your trying to do.
<tata> can I resize partition ext3 with linux o.s., I mean is it demage my linux?
<sebest> tonyyarusso: storing them on an internal reprepro
<somsip> aum__: oh - misunderstood. Worht a shot - I've done this on Arch before: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Automatic_login_to_virtual_console
<tonyyarusso> sebest: Okay, but do you have to?  If they're already in backports then the functionality you're describing is already available.
<tito_> can anyone help? please?
<Artemis3> tata, you can, but backup first... gparted does it
<sln45> soreau: Wha..... There's no output at all!
<soreau> sln45: That means compiz isn't running and thus not managing anything at all
<sebest> tonyyarusso: there is no 2.6.38 kernel for karmic or mysql/mariadb/percona 5.5
<tata> ok, thank you
<sln45> soreau: Ah, I'll fix that then.
<somsip> aum__: And 10.04 specific: http://codemonkeytips.blogspot.com/2011/01/howto-enable-console-autologin-on.html
<linda> aum__: I guess the question is, what exactly do you want to login to automatically?  The GUI?
<tonyyarusso> sebest: Um, of course not.  Karmic is EOL.  There isn't anything for it.
<ZekeS> linda: ... that's exactly what he said, yes
<soreau> sln45: Try compiz --replace from Alt+F2 run dialog or 'compiz --replace & disown' from a terminal
<ZekeS> aum__: You want to look at the /etc/inittab method https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Start_X_at_Boot
<aum__> linda, yes i want to start firefox automatically ...
<sln45> soreau: That did the trick. Thanks.
<sln45> soreau: Continuing with your instructions
<ZekeS> aum__: or better yet, use automatic login to virtual console then have the startx in your bash profile so console-kit et al dont break dramatically
<sebest> tonyyarusso: the same for lucid
<linda> aum__: System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab.
<Scarra3> How do you install the PAE Kernel into Ubuntu 11.10 and then remove the stock kernel
<aum__> linda , i do not have gnome...
<sln45> soreau: compiz-plugins-main is dependent on compiz. It won't go unless compiz goes
<linda> aum__: Which window manager are you using?
<aum__> icewm
<linda> aum__: You may have .autorun  or .autostart or something. Do you see it?
<linda> aum__: .icewin/something-or-other....?
<somsip> aum__: the URL I gave before will log you in on boot, then instrcutions here will start x on login. then you add entries to .xinitrc (or if icewm supports something else, do it there) to sytart individual programs. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Start_X_at_Boot
<linda> aum__: http://www.icewm.org/FAQ/IceWM-FAQ-4.html#startup
<Gskellig> http://pastebin.com/UWnj4a3k
<Gskellig> whats going on here?
<soreau> sln45: then just leave it
<somsip> Gskellig: you're trying to change directory into a file
<Gskellig> its definitely a directory
<somsip> Gskellig: pastebin ls -la egg*
<Refreze> Hi. I have been experiencing a weird problem lately with 11.10. Every now and then I will get booted to the login screen for no reason and forced to enter in my details. After logging in my previous session is no more. Any ideas?
<linda> Gskellig: "eggdrop: Not a directory"
<aum__> thanks linda, but firstly i want to login automatically right now i have to login through command line then use the "startx" command
<aum__> to get the X session
<somsip> aum__: posted that twice for you already
<linda> aum__: That's not so hard is it?
<sln45> soreau: Alright. Well, Compiz isn't wrecking me as much as I expected, though a little more than I'd like. I guess I can play with it and see if it'll work out okay. Thanks for helping me, it was cool to meet you.
<linda> somsip: ls -la egg* |pastebinit
<somsip> linda: no thanks
<linda> somsip: No problem.
<somsip> :)
<Gskellig> http://pastebin.com/t7JeyesR
<linda> somsip: file eggdrop  |pastebinit
<sln45> soreau: Oh God, someting broke and I have to restart my computer.
<somsip> linda: should be aimed at Gskellig
<linda> o
<linda> Gskellig: file eggdrop  |pastebinit
<soreau> sln45: What happened?
<Gskellig> eggdrop: directory
<linda> Gskellig: ls -la eggdrop |pastebinit
<Gskellig> same as before?
<linda> Gskellig: Maybe you should first tell us where you got this directory (or file that thinks it is a directory).
<alecjw> hi, how can i disable power management on my laptop?
<linda> Gskellig: And what is supposed to be in it that you need?  (Or need to know about.)
<soreau> alecjw: What do you expect disabling power management to do exactly?
<daggs-> hello all, I have a question, I've installed kubuntu 10.04 lts and I'd like to install kdevelop from oneiric without upgrading the system, is it doable?
<alecjw> soreau: stop it from going into standby whenever i plug in or unplug my charger
<soreau> daggs-: Don't even think about it
<Scarra3> What does everyone think about 11.10
<soreau> alecjw: Which version of ubuntu?
<alecjw> lucid
<soreau> ! poll | Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<daggs-> soreau: is it that bad of idea?
<linda> Gskellig: And if eggdrop is of no use to you, I suppose you could try deleting it.
<soreau> alecjw: Have you looked in sys>admin>power management?
<soreau> alecjw: sys>prefs>pm
<soreau> daggs-: Very
<Scarra3> What do I need to do to disable the integrated graphics card and use the one I have in my PCI slot
<alecjw> i seem to have this problem with every version of gnome on every laptop - the solution i found was to kill gnome-power-manager, but then i dont get a battery level readout
<linda> Scarra3: Most of us think 11.10 is rather cool.  Others think it's rather uncool.  Others are a bit undecided, (like you).
<neoplus> Hi,
<soreau> daggs-: For one, you never want to mix packages or repos from different distro versions. Two, there have been significant changes in kde from 10.04 to 11.10 and it simply will not do whatever you're wanting it to
<somsip> Gskellig: I've seen this before and I remember it was something very simple, but it escapes me. As Linda said: 'file eggdrop' and what's the result?
<alecjw> soreau: what am i looking for in there? i think the problem is upower reporting stupid remaining times, like 2 minutes remaining just as i unplug it
<daggs-> soreau: I assume that compilng from source is safe right? (without the install of course)
<soreau> alecjw: What graphics driver are you using?
<Gskellig> file eggdrop gave me eggdrop: directory
<alecjw> intel i expect, not sure though
<soreau> daggs-: Sure but it's not likely you will succeed because of the massive changes
<linda> Gskellig: Where did you get eggdrop?
<Scarra3> Linda: Well I stopped using ubuntu after 11.04 when I was having trouble with them, im just trying to figure out if I can get some of my hardware to work I know my graphics card works, but my wireless car is a Netgear WNA1100 and my webcam is a microsoft LifeCam Cinima HD
<Gskellig> its a irc bot
<Gskellig> http://www.eggheads.org/
<linda> Scarra3: You might consider different hardware.
<linda> Scarra3: I use LTS mostly
<soreau> alecjw: In xorg.conf, you can try something like these options http://pastebin.com/W3vaLjvE
<soreau> alecjw: You probably don't have an xorg.conf and will have to create one with said contents
<alecjw> soreau: i dont have an xorg.conf, i havent used one since about 2007 :P
<soreau> alecjw: time of '0' means never
<Scarra3> also can I video chat with skype in ubuntu
<linda> Scarra3: It has been my experience that choosing wisely your hardware is a good start.
<alecjw> soreau: dont i have to have a complete xorg.conf or nothing?
<linda> Scarra3: Sure, you can do video chat with skype.
<linda> I do
<Scarra3> Ok awesome
<neoplus> Hi,
<linda> I think skype has been taken out of the repos, but is available from skype.com for LTS
<linda> (10.04)
<iceroot> linda: should be still in the partner-repo
<iceroot> !skype | linda
<ubottu> linda: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Scarra3> im just trying to figure out how to do a few things well the graphics card thing and then replacing the ubuntu kernel with the ubuntu PAE kernel so I can use up to 64 GB or ram on x86 OS but I don't know how to remeove the stock kernel
<linda> Thanks for the info iceroot  Scarra3
<Gskellig> i fixed the weird file/directory problem
<Gskellig> I'm not really sure how though
<soreau> alecjw: It should respect the settings you put in xorg.conf. The rest it should be able to guess at, just like it does without one
<ZekeS> Scarra3: ... > 4 GB of RAM in a 32-bit configuration is quite rare
<Gskellig> I removed it then just re added it
<linda> Scarra3: There you go... and there is Ekiga
<Gskellig> so, didn't really *fix*
<ZekeS> Why not just install x64 ubuntu
<somsip> Gskellig: well that's all that matters. But I'm sure I've seen the same question before on here...
<arrrghhh> ugh, why are all my usb keys cursed
<Gskellig> it was really weird
<Scarra3> Well I have 6 GB of ram but my system is x64 and I don't like the x64 versions of linux less program compatibility
<alecjw> soreau: thanks, im going to try restarting x now
<linda> ZekeS: Why is that?  Because people don't want to install RAM?  (I do not understand)
<somsip> Gskellig: I searched and found someone on Google with exactly the same problem as you. 6th result on Google. It was you. *way* to quick...
<iceroot> Scarra3: what is not running with amd64 but with i386?
<ZekeS> Scarra3: fwiw I've never run into a single compatability issue on my 64-bit main pc, even running skype/32-bit flashplugin/wine/etc.
<linda> ZekeS: Oh, I see, you mean more than 4G or RAM is rare... well, Ok, I'll buy that
<Gskellig> somsip, wait what?
<ZekeS> linda: yeah, specifically 4 GB of ram with a 32-bit OS these days :p
<linda> ZekeS: But there is no problem with running a 32bit system with >4G ram either.
<somsip> Gskellig: nah - just saying that Google farmed your question on pastein within 15 mins...
<Gskellig> haha what the heck
<iceroot> Scarra3: if the cpu supports amd64 there is not a single reason to use i386
<Gskellig> thats hilarious
<linda> iceroot: I wouldnt' say that.
<alecjw> soreau: nope, didnt make any difference. im fairly sure the problem is with upower reporting the remaining battery life incorrectly
<Scarra3> iceroot: ok then ill go with the x64 version but what about my graphics card problem
<linda> iceroot: There ARE reasons.
<somsip> Gskellig: anyway...good you fixed it. A mystery though
<iceroot> linda: like?
<linda> iceroot: Software that is not available for 64bit
<Hippaforalkus> can it really be right that there are more linux nerds on irc chats than people that actually just chat?!?
<llutz_> linda: running 32bit on pc with >4GB is a pointless waiste of RAM
<linda> llutz_: Not necessarily
<ZekeS> linda: chroot or multilib
<llutz_> linda: in every case, even with PAE it is (PAE is crap)
<iceroot> linda: amd64 can run i386 software
<linda> ZekeS: You are correct, if one is willing to deal with and install a multilib system, yes I agree, you can do anything you want with a 64bit system.  I'll agree with that.
<llutz_> Hippaforalkus: on support-channels? yes hopefully
<iceroot> linda: also every open-source software is also available as an amd64 built
<Hippaforalkus> this one is the channel with most users when i got a channel list
<linda> BUT, if one is not dealing with stuff that really needs a 64bit OS, it is a complication that one prolly does not need.
<ZekeS> PAE = complication one prolly does not need tbfh
<llutz_> Hippaforalkus: this is a support-channel, not for general chat
<linda> iceroot: Are you sure?  Last time I checked, that was not the case.
<pnorman> I haven't had any complications from using a 64 bit OS. I have had complications using a 32 bit OS
<alecjw> oh well, ive got 9am lectures to be at now, bye. thanks for the advice soreau
<linda> You can have complications with either.
<pnorman> Mainly related to how the heck am I supposed to run this with only 4 GB of ram
<linda> Ok, well, this conversation is not leading us to any conclusions, really. so...
<linda> Yea, more than 4G is not going to be used that often whether you have 64bit or 32bit os
<iceroot> linda: packages maintained from ubuntu are always available for all architectures. they "just" have to built the software for every architecture which is done automaticly by the buildsystem
<iceroot> linda: and if you found a software built for 32bit only (like firefox) it will run fine with amd64
<pnorman> linda: I go to 8 GB used pretty quickly after startup. I've gone to swap with 16 GB of physical ram
<dwarder> how do i make ctrl-c work on other input languages
<dwarder> ?
<somsip> dwarder: what do you want it to do?
<dwarder> to copy
<linda> iceroot: 32bit software will only run fine on a 64bit system if you install 32bit libraries.
<linda> multiblib
<devkorcvince> linda I also have 16GB over kill i7 machine cause I run virtual machines for testing...
<iceroot> linda: no
<linda> no what?
<iceroot> linda: look at firefox for example on amd64 systems
<dwarder> somsip: to copy
<linda> md64 is different?
<iceroot> linda: but even if special libs are needed they come by default,
<sln45> soreau: You still there?
<linda> but they are needed.
<iceroot> linda: so there is no single reason to use i386 anymore when the cpu supports amd64
<somsip> dwarder: so you change your input keyboard to a different language and CTRL-C no longer works in the same applications?
<linda> simplicity is a reason.
<linda> Like I said, if someone is willing to deal with a multilib system, that is fine.
<Scarra3> iceroot: So where can I got to find out if my wireless card and webcam work in ubuntu 11.10 x64
<dwarder> somsip: yes
<dwarder> somsip: well technically it is not ctrl-c anymore
<prince_jammys> !hardware | Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<soreau> sln45: Why did you react so hastily?
<iceroot> Scarra3: live-cd would give the best answer
<sln45> soreau: Huh?
<linda> And I'm willing to conceed that it is probably not as difficult as it use to be to install a 64bit system and then try to get 32bit apps to run on it, but you have to admit that a 64bit system is still adding a layer of difficulty on the adverage desktop user.
<sln45> soreau: To what?
<soreau> sln45: I assume compiz crashed and you had no window borders etc
<Scarra3> iceroot: well my wireless card is the Netgear WNA1100 and my webcam is the Microsoft  LifeCam Cinema HD
<devkorcvince> linda installing 32bit libs is just simple as inputing sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<iceroot> Scarra3: i would suggest to try a live-cd
<sln45> soreau: No, the compiz settings manager froze. Er, it thought it was closed, but the window yet filled my screen. Everything is fine now, after two reboots. :\
<soreau> sln45: You might want to install compiz-plugins-extra and enable crash handler plugin. Inside, tell it to start a fallback wm and make the command 'metacity --replace'
<linda> 64bit has gotten to be probably more easily compatable on Ubuntu, (apparently), but there are still some complications that a desktop can and will run into and this may not be so in the not too distant future. We develope pretty rapidly here in the Ubuntu community.
<linda> *that a desktop user can run into
<sln45> soreau: I certainly will. But the real irony is that everything but annotate is now working. Annotate is totally ignoring the mouse. The mouse just does its usual mouse thing.
<soreau> sln45: What keybinding are you using for it?
<Scarra3> ok my wireless card works but it says I have to install the ath9k_htc
<Ragnarok> ikonia hey you reckless cocksucker
<sln45> soreau: The default, alt + super
<soreau> sln45: Alt+Super what?
<linda> I'll tell you one thing, it is sitll a prolbem with MS Windows. Lots of legacy hardware will not run on 64bit becasue driver software does not exist - I've seen it with wireless cards on Win7 64bit
<sln45> soreau: alt + super + left mouse click
<somsip> dwarder: the only things I can find would involve editing your keyboard layout, or running a separate script after changing keyboard layouts to remap the keys you want. I don't have a solution for you.
<linda> The situation is probably better here than on win7 (in respect to 64bit compatability).
<soreau> Scarra3: It's already installed.. check 'lsmod|grep ath' to see if it's loaded. If not, load it with 'sudo modprobe ath9k_htc'
<hiexpo> hey linda thanks for the help earlier i guess i should have plugged some headphones in before > this lappy has defaulty speakers
<soreau> sln45: It should work
<Browser> hi
<sln45> soreau: I know that much. That's why I came to you.
<linda> hiexpo: NP
<sln45> soreau: Worked a year ago, for sure.
<sln45> soreau: As someone who helped improve that function, do you have any thoughts?
<Scarra3> soreau: So I should disable the integrated graphics card in the bios then plug in the new one in the PCI Express Slot , Install Ubuntu, then install drivers
<soreau> sln45: worksforme even with default compiz 0.9.4
<sln45> soreau: I'm sure. But neither the touchscreen nor the mousepad are doing anything.
<soreau> Scarra3: The drivers should auto-load if you disable the onboard card and install one in a PCI slot
<dwarder> somsip: thanks
<hiexpo> is there a way to kill the touchpad on my laptop linda
<Scarra3> Well its a NVIDIA GeForce 210 and I was gonna install the drivers from NVIDIA website
<sln45> soreau: They each just select an area or click something. The function isn't activated at all. The windows key is the super key, right?
<hamed> hamed
<JadedJacob> Hi, I'm wanting to back up my windows 7 partition, is this possible using a ubuntu live CD.
<hamed> salam
<soreau> sln45: yes
<sln45> soreau: Oh, hey, maybe my super's the problem. Hold on.
<soreau> sln45: Maybe try the other set of Super+Alt buttons
<hamed> اینجا باید فقط از لینوکس حرف زد؟
<JadedJacob> I have 2 partitions, one for the OS (80GB) and one for storage (420GB)
<sln45> soreau: Other set? I have but the one.
<soreau> Scarra3: Oh, I thought you were talking wifi chips
<sln45> soreau: Tiny keyboard
<sln45> soreau: Fits my little hands
<hamed> ایرانی نیست اینجا؟
<Scarra3> soreau: no my graphics card lol
<soreau> sln45: Ah, well maybe try setting it to a different binding like Ctrl+Button1 or something
<arrrghhh> !ir | hamed
<ubottu> hamed: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<sln45> soreau: Sure. One sec
<hamed> برو بابا
<soreau> Scarra3: In that case, it will likely load the nouveau driver by default. You'd have to install the nvidia proprietary drivers if you want to use them, but I'd recommend trying the ubuntu packaged version first
<hamed> حوصله داریا
<Scarra3> soreau: Why?
<sln45> soreau: Zip. How do I debug this function?
<soreau> Scarra3: Because installing from the nvidia website can break stuff since the package manager doesn't know what you're doing
<arrrghhh> hamed, i'm sorry if i didn't guess the language correctly, but english only here please.
<soreau> Scarra3: You'd have to reinstall them every kernel upgrade and manage them manually
<sln45> arrrghhh: Try Farsi
<Scarra3> Oh so everytime I update the kernel I have to reinstall the drivers?
<arrrghhh> sln45, that's the one i guessed lol
<JadedJacob> anyone?
<sln45> arrrghhh: Arabic then?
<EvaStroll> hi, i've a trouble, i've ubuntu 11.04 64 bit with virtualbox 4.1.2, two virtual machine one with windows xp and one with windows server 2008. every two virtual machine network interface are attached by bridge interface on the same physical card. when  windows2008 estabilish a tcp connection with other terminal on the net, it lose some packet (bad checksum) any have idea ?
<arrrghhh> sln45, dunno how to make ubottu do that one
<sln45> arrrghhh: me neither
<arrrghhh> lol
<sln45> I can say good morning to the guy
<sln45> and thank you and some other pleasantries
<pnorman> JadedJacob: Backing up the data from windows should be doable - but if you want to make a backup you an boot off of, windows tends to be a pain to move from drive to drive
<arrrghhh> just don't curse at him :P
<sln45> The word for "where" is a letter off from a curse word.
<soreau> sln45: Try running compiz --replace in your terminal and look for related messages
<dwarder> блять
<Driiper> Hello! Do anyone know if they introduced some kinda "Sleep" function to 11.10 (Server). when my server stands inactive for some hours/days it i can no longer access it, it takes like 10 minutes for it to reappear to the internetz.
<dwarder> oops
<soreau> sln45: Or pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep compiz' to pastebin.com
<jud> what's the beginners group called?
<pnorman> off to bed for me. got enough computational jobs queued up to keep my room warm overnight
<soreau> sln45: After restarting ccsm, does annotate remain enabled?
<sln45> soreau:http://paste.ubuntu.com/746809/
<sln45> soreau: One sec
<sln45> soreau: It does
<soreau> sln45: remove compiz-fusion-bcop for starters
<JadedJacob> hmmmm.
<soreau> sln45: then in ccsm>Preferences, do Reset to Defaults (while metacity is running) and then reconfigure compiz. Also make sure FlatFile backend is selected there
<jud> beginner here..so, to run this '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root, I run 'sudo//etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'?
<JadedJacob> pnorman: so I can't just clone the windows partition windows7.img, and then expect to be able to convert windows7.img back to a partition and for windows to boot?
<EvaStroll> hi, i've a trouble, i've ubuntu 11.04 64 bit with virtualbox 4.1.2, two virtual machine one with windows xp and one with windows server 2008. every two virtual machine network interface are attached by bridge interface on the same physical card. when  windows2008 estabilish a tcp connection with other terminal on the net, it lose some packet (bad checksum) but the packets aren't lose on the ubuntu interface any have i
<EvaStroll> dea ?
<soreau> sln45: If ~/.compiz-1 exists, get rid of it too
<somsip> jud: need some spaces in there - sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<pnorman> JadedJacob: I haven't tried that, so I'm not sure. I just know that when moving windows from drive to drive, expect things to go badly.
<jud> space after sudo..that's it? cheers!
<somsip> jud: and one less / after sudo...sudo /etc/init....
<jud> cool
<sln45> soreau: Is flatfile backend a plugin? Where am I supposed to see it?
<soreau> sln45: same place you Reset to Defaults
<Driiper> Hello! Do anyone know if they introduced some kinda "Sleep" function to 11.10 (Server). when my server stands inactive for some hours/days it i can no longer access it, it takes like 10 minutes for it to reappear to the internetz.
<Scarra3> soreau: How do I know if the defualt drivers are working properly?
<soreau> Scarra3: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<Scarra3> I haven't installed ubuntu yet
<soreau> well that would be a first step
<sln45> soreau: Done! Now I try it?
<soreau> Scarra3: If they're working, you should be able to use compiz at least
<Scarra3> Kk
<Scarra3> thx again
<soreau> sln45: Did you reconfigure ccsm and re-enable all necessary plugins?
<Scarra3> be back in a few I need to finish downloading ubuntu 11.10 x64
<sln45> soreau: Er, I reset it if that's what you mean. Is there something specific I must enable besides annotate?
<soreau> sln45: Yes, all the plugins I mentioned earlier
<sln45> soreau: I suppose I missed that list.
<soreau> sln45: In ccsm, disable everything except Move, Resize, Window Decoration, Application Switcher, Gnome Compatibility and Place Windows (and of course Annotate)
<soreau> sln45: conversely, enable those plugins^^
<sln45> soreau: Right
<christina> ok I removed my HDD from cabinet and then  i put usb drive and  tried to install ubuntu from that to usb drive but setup stopped because of bad cd and now when i try to bot winodws from HDD then it is giving me BOOTMGR missing error and windows aint booting
<soreau> christina: That's a question for #windows really, but you'll basically need to restore your boot loader from the windows installation cd
<soreau> restore_mbr or something
<christina> but why it happens when i tried to install ubuntu in usb drive and that too when HDD was removed form pc
<soreau> christina: That's a good question. Maybe windows sucks ;)
<christina> :-(
<sln45_> soreau: Ugh... everything crashed.
<soreau> sln45: Did you enable crash handler with the fallback wm of metacity?
<sln45_> soreau: I was going to, but I was in the process of disabling and enabling according to that list.
<soreau> sln45_: I told you to do that while metacity was running
<sln45_> soreau: What??
<sln45_> soreau: Ugh.
<sln45_> soreau: You said it long after I had already been looking at the compiz-settings-manager
<soreau> sln45_: anyway, when compiz crashes you can just go to tty and run 'DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace'
<soreau> then switch back to X
<sln45_> soreau: Okay. But when things crashed before, I lost the list of things you'd been saying.
<soreau> sln45_: That means your IRC cleint sucks ;)
<soreau> client*
<sln45_> soreau: So what plugins + how can I set metacity as a fallback?
<soreau> sln45_: Do yourself a favor and use a real client like xchat instead of the web interface
<sln45_> soreau: I hardly know how to use irc, honestly. I use webchat.freenode.net
<soreau> <soreau> sln45_: You might want to install compiz-plugins-extra and enable crash handler plugin. Inside, tell it to start a fallback wm and make the command 'metacity --replace'
<sln45_> soreau: When my boyfriend is back for Winter break, it's the first thing I'll ask him, i promise.
<sln45_> soreau: Okay
<soreau> <soreau> sln45_: In ccsm, disable everything except Move, Resize, Window Decoration, Application Switcher, Gnome Compatibility and Place Windows (and of course Annotate)
<soreau> That's the last time I'll repeat it
<sln45_> soreau: Fair enough. You've been more than patient.
<soreau> sln45_: Ask him what? xchat is easy to install..
<sln45_> soreau: How to use IRC. It baffles me. I have an easier time playing with C than I do with this, and I have zero background in programming.
<soreau> sln45_: xchat is very easy to use. just apt-get install it and ubuntu channel is the default I believe
<sln45_> soreau: Anyway, I really appreciate all your help, honest. But I have to call it a night. I've been sick for like three days, I'll try what you said in full later and hope it goes well, otherwise I'll pop into the forums.
<sln45_> soreau: Thanks so much
<soreau> sln45_: pop into #compiz, it's easier to chat there
<sln45_> soreau: Oh, perfect. That's exactly what I'll do. Gosh, I really should have done that in the first place
<soreau> sln45_: have a good night, I'm out too
<sln45_> soreau: You too, you too.
<Phoenix_> hey
<Phoenix_> anyone good with gnu license here?
<iceroot> Phoenix_: #gnu
<proxx> hi all
<JadedJacob> Hi.
<JadedJacob> I resized my windows 7 partition to setup free space to install ubuntu, now windows 7 won't boot
<JadedJacob> Using ubuntu and gparted
<mmv> jasonmsp: that's a good thing
<jennie> why should i install ubuntu, I am pirated windows user
<proxx> jennie; have fun bye bye
<jennie> wrong answer
<jennie> LOl
<proxx> jennie; this is a support channel >> ubuntu-offtopic
<jennie> proxx another problem is this , i downloaded ubuntu from website and burn to cd and now when i try to install then installation is giving read error in cd
<jennie> should i try  new cd ?
<proxx> jennie, yes
<proxx> also do a md5 check
<dr_willis> check md5 of the iso and cd
<JadedJacob> I'm glad I did with no data on it.
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<toumbo> Hi people!I just removed my nvdia propetiary driver and I cannot login to my ubuntu desktop anymore.What should i do?
<jennie> where is MD5 code of ubuntu, whom i will compare the downloaded file
<hiexpo> jennie, usually it is in the iso  but where you downloaded it from also
<jennie> i have ubuntu torrent in my pc from ubuntu.com
<jennie> i have iso
<proxx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<hiexpo> jennie, than the md5sum is at there site
<dr_willis> torrents also have a verify feature.
<proxx> the link is above, next time just use google
<jennie> ok thANks a lot
<jennie> i got it all
<dr_willis> then theres a verify option when you boot the cd i think
<proxx> jennie: your welcome
<dr_willis> ive used torrents to fix bad iso files in the past also.
<proxx> he did
<elzoog> Can anyone help me fix my sound?   I was trying to upgrade musescore (among other things) and now I have no sound.
<proxx> its offtopic, high download speeds also appear to break files, at least i have with 60mbit connection
<dr_willis> speed kills  :-)
<elzoog> Can anyone help?
<Joeby> I just gots a full degree in computer science. All y'all cans asks me stuffs
<Stratisphere> hi all
<Joeby> Hi pappy
<Stratisphere> anyone around for a bit of licensing advice?
<Joeby> Stratisphere, no, but I'll offer an opinion
<Stratisphere> work in education and just come across a company that provides a monitoring solution
<Flannel> Stratisphere: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for that
<jennie> proxx , please explain what you said ""proxx	its offtopic, high download speeds also appear to break files, at least i have with 60mbit connection""
<K|nG> Hi there can someone tell me How I can write something without using nano just from Terminal example single line ??
<cYmen> echo "hello" > filename.txt
<Joeby> K|nG, little program called "vim"
<Stratisphere> typical server-client structure, the server is running ubuntu and a number of other open source projects but there is no kind of decleration on their website about it. No credit or anything
<Stratisphere> ah rite, okat Flannel
<proxx> jennie, when i download files at max speed, i often have to download files 3 times to get the checksum right, but this is offtopic as i said.
<K|nG> Joeby: Nop I want to write without using any EDITOR :A just example type commant and create a document with one line on it understand ??
<Pumpkin-> "echo SOMETEXT > file.txt"
<Joeby> K|nG, I understand you have hostility towards vim
<K|nG> Pumpkin-: THANKS you verymuch :Q
<proxx> touch example && echo "hi" >> example
<SolarisBoy1> echo "hi" > example
<K|nG> Prothon: thank you :Q
<SolarisBoy1> omg im blind as a bat
<gregu> Hi. Can anyone tell me where are "additional" logs for update-manager? After update I can't login to my system. I type my password and it's going back to gdm screen.
<gaelfx> I have an asus eee pc 1001p and after installing 11.10, I've realised that the mic doesn't work. What's more, the device in sound settings says analog stereo duplex when I know it should be digital. How ca I fix this?
<Joeby> gaelfx, install a version known to work with the mike
<proxx> gregu:  cat /var/log/apt/history.log  here is the apt log
<proxx> gregu; dunno if it helps
<vibhav> hi guys
<Joeby> proxx, wb
<JadedJacob> partimage looks really good, anyone used it
<proxx> Joeby; ty
<proxx> :)
<gregu> I see there Linux kernel was updated, so I have removed fglrx drivers (dpkg -P fglrx*), copied /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0 to xorg.conf and still got problems
<Joeby> JadedJacob, many times
<gregu> Can't login
<gregu> what the ...?
<daggs-> I've installed python-ply but import lex fails on python, what am I missing? (using 10.04.3)
<theadmin> gregu: Try deleting the xorg.conf completely, it will make X auto-configure itself.
<Joeby> JadedJacob, it works as advertised if that's your question
<Guest90990> eyyyy
<Guest90990> ssdfdsssdsssfdfsfs
<Joeby> Guest90990, hey Fonzie
<gregu> theadmin: I think it have problems with mounting /home with ecryptfs after kernel update
<gregu> while gdm starts, it seems to be everything ok with xorg
<gregu> don't know
<proxx> gregu; so what is your problem? you can get into gdm, but cant login ?>
<gregu> proxx: exactly.
<gregu> after update
<proxx> gregu; can you log in from TTY ?
<gregu> proxx: yes
<proxx> can you ls ?
<gregu> but /home isn't mounted
<gregu> yes
<bazZzti> does anybody know if it is possible to install firefox on xbmc live?
<proxx> gregu; oke, i see so you can actually see and read files ?
<gregu> proxx: yes, if I login I can read and write files on root partition /, but /home isn't mounted (ecryptfs)
<proxx> gregu; oke, can you manually mount your drive ?
<gregu> proxx: if I do that, it says that /home is already mounted, but I can only see "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" and "README.txt" in my $HOME
<proxx> gregu; oke that sucks
<gregu> so it seems to be problem with ecryptfs which doesny decrypt my data after login
<gregu> and question is why?
<proxx> gregu; I have to admit that i know to little about encrypted drives to give you good advice, can only guess
<User77> hi to everybody-
<Xribo> /Backtrack
<bazZzti> hi
<bluesign> how can I change ulimit (open files limit) for every user in ubuntu ?
<d34d1y> Anyone know why my cursor theme only works in firefox?
<gregu> ecrypt-unwrap-passphrase gives error when I type my password, but with that password I can login to my system
<gregu> what's wrong?
<d34d1y> Are you typing with numpad?
<Scarra3> God ubuntu 11.10 x64 is downloading so slowly
<proxx> Scarra3; try torrent
<Scarra3> I have and it still at 0.00%
<Sjimmie> Scarra3: install it and it's even slower
<proxx> lol
<theadmin> lol true true
<Scarra3> I have 2 networks one is throttled the other one is fine but now I can't even torrent on that one
<proxx> Scarra3; whats ur MTU ?
<Scarra3> MTU?
<proxx> maximum transmission unit
<Scarra3> IDK how to tell that
<gemunu> I'm running ubuntu 10.04.3 and wanna install GUI grub. Will startup manager does this to me on grub 1.9*. or any alternate?
<theadmin> gemunu: There's no such thing as a "GUI grub".
<gemunu> burg?
<proxx> >> nm-applet >> edit connections >> edit "auto"
<theadmin> gemunu: burg is close to that, yeah, but I heard it's broken
<Scarra3> proxx: Im in windows that's why im trying to download ubuntu
<gemunu> theadmin : any solution. I got a lot of lines of kernel versions on my GRUB.
<theadmin> gemunu: You need to remove older kernels
<proxx> Scarra3; ow omg, hehe thats what i thought at first, than i thought nah he means, the download speeds are slow lol
<proxx> Scarra3; as i said use the torrent
<gemunu> I ve done that with ubuntu tweek. but its still there.
<Scarra3> I said that my network isn't letting me for some reason
<proxx> Scarra3; good luck with that, not gonna support windows here
<nils_> when booting I get "mountall: plymouth command failed". Is there a log for mountall and this boot stuff somewhere?
<proxx> try another mirror
<pangolin> Scarra3: ##windows may be able to help you
<pangolin> Scarra3: there is also ##networking you can try perhaps
<Scarra3> Brb ill switch to another network and see if that works
<varikonniemi> hello, i am once again having problems with a package being held back at apt-get upgrade. Last time i was told to use dist-upgrade and it fixed it, now it also holds back. What now?
<gemunu> theadmin: I removed them by using ubuntu-tweek.Its 1.32 or something like that. but there are two kernel versions still out there. 1.35 ,1.36
<gemunu> no 2.36
<theadmin> gemunu: Err, there's no 1.x kernel unless you're from times around 1990's...
<proxx> varikonniemi; did you try apt-get autoclean    >> apt-get clean ?
<gemunu> theadmin sry 2.*
<skypent> how would I go about clearing my DNS cache in ubuntu?
<gunfire007> guys over here what's the battery backup you get on Nvidia optimus technology ?
<varikonniemi> proxx, no
<proxx> gunfire007 ; backup ? you mean saving ?
<proxx> varikonniemi; please try that and rerun update
<varikonniemi> proxx, did and did not help
<gunfire007> proxx: ya
<proxx> gunfire007; saves you a lot of battery , from my own experience + 1 hour at least on my pc
<varikonniemi> can i see the reason why a package is "not upgraded" ?
<gemunu> theadmin: I ve made a mistake there.Its 2.6.32-33 which I removed. but still *35 and *36 out there on the grub.
<theadmin> gemunu: Which one of these do you use?
<gemunu> 36
<gemunu> theadmin: *.36
<proxx> gunfire007; do you have a machine with optimus now ?
<theadmin> gemunu: Okay, then sudo apt-get remove linux-{image,headers}-2.6.35* or something like that...
<gunfire007> proxx: i am having netbook with optimus
<gunfire007> just bought it 2 days back...
<gemunu> ok. thanks
<proxx> gunfire007; you should use bumblebee for many reasons,
<skypent> Anyone know how to clear a DNS cache?
<proxx> gunfire007; gives you nvidia support to some extend + battery                    optimus is not officially supported, THANK YOU NVIDIA NOT!
<gunfire007> proxx: i think i should give a try to it...
<proxx> gunfire007; it runs fine on my machine , make sure to use the PPA :)
<Amr0d> Is there anything similar to a Windows Terminal Server where people have their own desktops etc.?
<Fudge> hi in regards to grub-update and grub-install, i have lucid on a partition and moved oneiric to another with gparted copy. now i have to use a cd to boot grub from hard drive, i thought after mount -o bind proc sys dev to my lucid partition then chrooting... i could grub-install /dev/sda and grup-update. but i am missing a step. what is the step i am missing?
<varikonniemi> hmm, now i found out something relating to why the package is kept back
<varikonniemi> spring : Depends: spring-common (= 84.0~11.10~ppa1) but 83.0~11.10~ppa2 is to be installed -- what does it mean?
<gunfire007> proxx: can you give some link to it ??
<theadmin> varikonniemi: Try this: sudo aptitude install spring (aptitude works better than apt-get most of the time)
<Joeby> does it now
<proxx> gunfire007; uhm no :P >> google ?
<proxx> gunfire007; wait
<proxx> gunfire007; i meant the ironhide project
<gunfire007> ok which project i should go for ironhide or bumblebee ?
<proxx> ironhide
<jangirke_> hi how can I use a secure tunnel to a dns server?
<jangirke_> *on ubuntu
<Joeby> jangirke_, you could ssh tunnel it
<varikonniemi> theadmin, aptitude tries to removbe some 100 packages including flashplugin and gcc and so on.. :P
<theadmin> varikonniemi: Doesn't sound well... Don't listen to it
<varikonniemi> n
<iceroot> jangirke_: isnt there ssl for dns?
<abhijit> where is the channelf or avant window manager?
<iceroot> !alis | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<abhijit> ok
<gunfire007> proxx: ok
<gunfire007> proxx: does it provide power management
<proxx> gunfire007; yes, on or off :P
<Anon12832> http://occupyto.org/livestream/ - LIVE POLICE EVICTION OF OCCUPIERS IN TORONTO IN MOMENTS - | timer 1 1 quit http://occupyto.org/livestream/ LIVE POLICE EVICTION IN MOMENTS
<gunfire007> than it's cool i should try ironhide than...
<jangirke_> Joeby: Thanks for the help
<proxx> gunfire007; its off by default and powered on when you actually use it e.g.       "optirun64 glxgears"
<jangirke_> her for the others on the channel how to ssl tunnel to a dns server http://zarb.org/~gc/html/udp-in-ssh-tunneling.html
<jangirke_> *here
<gunfire007> proxx: this would  be really enhancing the battery charge cycle right ?
<proxx> gunfire007; this way a new X server instance is ran inside the current X server ,, after you kill it the card goes down
<jennie> i downloaded this ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386 checked MD5 and then burned to one more cd and still it is giving RETRY error in installation :-(
<proxx> gunfire007; it really does yes, a lot actually, the nvidia chip sucks battery even when its not used :)
<gunfire007> cool
<varikonniemi> theadmin, so i can assume this is a problem by the packager, and not on my end?
<KamZou> Hello, i've a problem with my DHCP... I'd like infinite leases to my clients...(I set up : default-lease-time infinite; ...) . The "ends" entry in my .leases file show Year 2147 ... So ... Good, but when i restart the dhcpd daemon, the "Ends" entry show thah the lease is valid until 24h later only ... So i've a problem. Could you help me ?
<theadmin> varikonniemi: Yeah...
<proxx> KamZou; couldnt you try giving them a static lease ?? based on mac. ?
<proxx> KamZou; dont remember how though
<KamZou> proxx, for specific needs in my company i can't fix (directly on computers/servers the IP ... Or by the Fixed (host..) directive in dhcpd.conf)
<jangirke_> I guess that is not what I am looking for.
<jangirke_> I want to use a secure tunnel to  a DNS server like google or openDNS
<Driiper> Hello! Do anyone know if they introduced some kinda "Sleep" function to 11.10 (Server). when my server stands inactive for some hours/days it i can no longer access it, it takes like 10 minutes for it to reappear to the internetz.
<proxx> KamZou; and if you make the lease time ridiculously long say 10 years ?
<radu_dude> pls help!!! dual display, flash full screen problem!!! ps help for fix or replace flash!!!! searching forum for 3 days now!!! and still no fix!!!
<proxx> radu_dude; known issue, go throw a molotov at the adobe labs
<IcePhoenix> hey
<IcePhoenix> where can i download boobuntu from?
<gaelfx> ok, I've figured out how to get my mic working for Audacity, however, I can't select the same device in Skype nor pavucontrol, how can I fix this?
<radu_dude> proxx; can i replace flash with somthing else
<radu_dude> ????
<optimusM> what if i accidently put a file inside the root folder
<optimusM> how do i move it to my home folder
<IcePhoenix> ikonia, i found a pic of your mom in boobuntu wallpapers
<IcePhoenix> wtf
<gaelfx> optimusM: man mv should tell you how to do it
<gaelfx> optimusM: and you'll need to use sudo to move it probably (so "sudo mv [options]"
<geoffmcc> optimusM: sudo mv filename /home/user/directory
<lilleman> My sound on flash and rhythmbox stopped working with the last update of 11.10. It works fine in smplayer. Please help :)
<gaelfx> why can't the dialog box in empathy grow beyond one line?
<jennie> I want to install ubuntu in usb drive and i do not want dual boot , so if cd aint working then can i do this , extract the ISO to usb and then install it in same USB from USB ?
<proxx> radu_dude no not really, have you upgraded to the latest flash ?
<optimusM> ok ill try that thank you
<luist> how big is a 10.04 mirror?
<radu_dude> yes
<optimusM> i install ubunutu into virtualbox
<radu_dude> proxx; latest update and flsh aid
<proxx> radu_dude; coz since a short while, i can use utube on my dual screen , an max on both, but this is on my intel drivers
<abhijit> hi. how do i add aps to awn in gnome3? help
<proxx> radu_dude; heavily depends on the type of player u use
<radu_dude> proxx; i have nvidia gt 9800gt latest drivers
<luist> where can i find an rsync server to make a mirror of ubuntu 10.04?
<lilleman> The volume control shows sound activity, but n othing comes to my speakers...
<proxx> radu_dude; i think your out of luck, is this with all players ??, such a jws, or megavideo ?
<gaelfx> lilleman: are you sure you have the right device selected? if you have input selected, then it's outputting to a dummy output
<lilleman> gaelfx: There, found it. Switched from HDMI to "Internal Audo Analog Stereo". Very crappy update to f*ck up my settings :/
<lilleman> thanks for the help tho :)
<radu_dude> proxx; only flsh
<gaelfx> lilleman: yeah, no problem, I'm dealing with a bum mic right now, so audio's on my mind
<KamZou> proxx, i've just tryed to set a 50 years lease : default-lease-time 1576800000; When i restart the dhcpd daemon i've this error : dhcpd: write_lease: unable to write lease 10.34.100.118
<proxx> radu_dude; what iam trying to say is that this is a flash problem ( thus trow molotov at adobe) but some players, that are based on flash do magically work, try other online videos, thats what iam saying.
<radu_dude> proxx; ok thx
<proxx> KamZou; weird, i didnt use dhcpd for a long time so im a bit clueless here
<gaelfx> empathy suuuuuuucks, I want pidgin back like in the good old days
<nils_> gaelfx: you can just keep on using pidgin though...
<tuxnani> hi, I get some stack related error these days and most of the work that I wrote, gets lost
<tuxnani> any error/bug?
<gaelfx> Using audacity, I can find and use my mic, but I can't find or use it in sound settings, how can I fix that?
<gaelfx> nils_: yeah, but I'd rather force everyone to use it by default :D
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  only in audacity? if not, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<Koenigsegg> Is there a way to find the window type or something for f.ex the screen locked window? I would really like to exclude it from some rules in ccsm..
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: well, to be fair, I haven't tried others, but only Audacity lets me select the appropriate device, Skype can only use pulse server
<gaelfx> seriously, why does empathy not expand the input box beyond one line?
<dibbsy> hi
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: totally weird thing, I can't change the selection at all in sound recorder, but sound recorder picks up sound from the mic as well
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  try audacious
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: I thought audacious was for playing sounds, not recording them?
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  you're right, i mix the two, sorry
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: no problem, happens to everyone
<MonkeyDust> webcam tool cheese has sound recording integrated, try that
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: good call
<Ehsan264> Hi I have a bash scripting Question.I know that ` ` can be used instead of $() and () can be used instead of expr so why can I use $(($x + $y)) and also `expr $x + $y` but I cant used `($x + $y)`
<bobtheblueberry> hey
<bobtheblueberry> is there a channel for bash scripting?
<Ehsan264> ow I dont know
<Ehsan264> shall I ask this in a different channel?
<bobtheblueberry> I dont know how to make a label for a while loop, silly me
<szal> probably #bash or ##bash (/me is in neither, so it's on you to find the correct one)
<geoffmcc> bobtheblueberry: #bash i think
<bobtheblueberry> thanks
<Ehsan264> ok sry guys
<Ehsan264> buy
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: well, cheese also fails, and not just on the mic front either
<Sifrazooy> I have a problem with kubuntu after last update the system don't want to startup any chance that i could remove last updated program
<dury> hi there channel :)
<quick-> hey i ma getting this error ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49) while configuring error for Ldap please hel p
<crizzy> == wrong username or password
<Sifrazooy> people plz someone help me i want to remove last updated program
<quick-> Sifrazooy: wat was ur last updated program ?
<quick-> crizzy: i didnt got you
<Sifrazooy> quick : actually that's what i want
<dury> what's the package to install an application that it's a red line you do it with the mouse in combination with Alt, or Ctrl keys... you know what I mean?
<rtaylor> there's a lot of freaking people in here
<tuxnani> these days my ubuntu machine goes into some freezed mode woth some terminal like structure, anyone else has such problem?
<solid_liq> how do you keep ubuntu from trying to automount a usb device?
<gaelfx> I just tried to run apt-get autoremove (because I just installed and removed cheese), but it didn't remove anything, even though I know cheese installed a bunch of extra packages that aren't necessary. How can I get them removed??
<Sifrazooy> isn't there any method that i can know last updated program
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: apt-get --purge remove <package>
<crizzy> Sifrazooy: /var/log/apt/history.log
<quick-> Sifrazooy: go to the ubuntu software center youl get all the information about the install update that too categorized
<toumbo> How to save file using nano from recovery mode?
<gaelfx> geoffmcc: the problem is I'm not sure which packages it installed, since USC is terribly uninformative in that manner
<Sifrazooy> crizzy:thnx :D
<crizzy> toumbo: ctrl-o + enter
<quick-> crizzy: i m creatinf the user for ldap for the 1st time and too the 1st user , where can the passwd be wrong ? Pls hel p
<geoffmcc> Sifrazooy: software center / history / updates
<geoffmcc> Sifrazooy: software center / history / updates
<Sifrazooy> quick: actually i can't do that the only thing i can do is throw the terminal
<geoffmcc> oops sorry
<toumbo> crizzy got it!!Thanks!!!
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: didnt u say it was cheese
<crizzy> quick-: no idea, http://nixcraft.com/domain-name-server/17197-ldap_bind-invalid-credentials-49-a.html might help. i don't have that much ldap experience
<gaelfx> geoffmcc: yeah
<quick-> crizzy:  thanks
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: well im not really familar with the package, but the command i gave will remove cheese and any config files, not sure about any other programs it may have installed
<gaelfx> geoffmcc: well, the reason I'm wondering about it is that when I first installed it, it said it would take something like 77MB of space, but then after I removed it, I looked at installing it again, and it said that it would take 12MB of space, so I can only assume, that there are some extra files
<dury> does anyone install
<dury> sorry
<dury> does anyone install  the feature that make with mouse red line to indicate something in the desktop
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: one sec
<dury> how does it call?
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: i ran apt-get install cheese and this is list of all that installed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/746930/ . I would say run the command i gave to at least get config files gone, and then check these extra packages to see if still installed
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: there may be an easier way, but unfortunatly im not sure of what to do, but at best this will tell you what all extra was installed
<dury> has anyone installed the mouse's feature to make red lines in the desktop?
<dury> how does it call?
<dury> I want to install it
<dury> but I don't know the package name... :(
<ikonia> dury: I have never even heard of something that does that, let alone know the name of it
<SolarisBoy1> i think it was in compiz
<bgtr34> hello, new user here i've installed ydl before and ubuntu on ps3. just about to install on laptop through wubi. how do I get ubuntu to recognise my wireless card so i can connect to internetz
<SolarisBoy1> *was*
<dury> yeah Ikonia there is
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: what kind of card?
<dury> I don't the name
<dury> sorry I don't know the name
<bgtr34> geoffmcc i'm not sure it is whatever is in dell 1520 as it came. i think a broadcom but I havent owned a pc in a few years im a little out of touch!
<gaelfx> geoffmcc: thanks man, very helpful
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: yea, if it dell most likley broadcom. you just need to go to software center and install the firmware-b43-install package, but you will need to have a wired connection to do it
<dury> SolarisBoy1: do you know that?
<rtaylor> how come all the text is not showing up when people type?
<bgtr34> Ok. thats easy enough thanks geoffmcc. One question using WUBI, i havent done an install like this and only doing so because i dont have a blank CD on me. are there any downsides to doing it this way or is it just as good as setting up a seperate partition?
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: to be honest i never really gave it much of a chance, i tried it a while back, didnt like something about it but i dont even remember what that was
<bgtr34> sorry for clarity, i guess you mean you didnt like wubi?
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: do you have a flash drive you can use?
<dury> Ikonia: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/files/www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/nodes/2239/ss/doodle.jpg
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: i just never really gave it much of a chance, i remember installing it and then just kinda deleted it and partitioned and used iso to install
<gaelfx> sound recorder and audacity can both use my mic, but  sound settings doesn't seem to recognize it and pulse definitely doesn't because my mic can't work in skype, so how can I make pulse get wise?
<elzoog> Hey guys, I am still having trouble with sound.
<bgtr34> somewhere, but can't find. i think I'll try it through wubi first and then go get some CD's im going to give ubunutu and fedora a try and see which I prefer.
<gaelfx> elzoog: welcome to the club, what's your particular problem with sound?
<kanhiya> help me solve my bluetooth problem
<kanhiya> i am very frustrated with this
<dury> HOw do I install that feature?
<kanhiya> i am using ubuntu 11. 10
<kanhiya> bluetooth not working
<dury> and how does it call?
<kanhiya> it detects device but unable to send or receive files
<elzoog> Thanks gaelfx,  I tried updating from musescore 1.0 to 1.1 along with doing some other things.   One of the things I did somehow ruined sound.
<gaelfx> kanhiya: does your bluetooth device show up in lspci or lsusb?
<luist> how can i sync just lucid repository to make a local mirror??
<kanhiya> let me see
<elzoog> gaelfx, I tried updating to 11.10 and that didn't fix it.
<bgtr34> another probably daft question. i've only installed on a ps3 before, if I partition will I lose all my windows data? i'm guessing there is only one hdd in this dell and that its already partitioned into the 100gb C:/ and the 10Gb or so recovery D:/ can I keep D:\ as I need that to be able to recover windows if anything goes wrong but i kinda want a seperate partition
<gaelfx> elzoog: well, I can only assume you've installed alsamixer and checked the channels not being muted that way, right?
<MrS1lentcz> hi :)
<gaelfx> bgtr34: you could always install on a USB flash drive ;)
<gaelfx> bgtr34: and just to be clear, I'm not talking about making a live USB, I mean actually installing it
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: yea, wubi is designed for window users to try ubuntu without fear of dataloss
<bgtr34> do you mean have nothing on the actual pc?  is that better
<elzoog> gaelfx, It looks like nothing is muted
<gaelfx> elzoog: ok, what is your audio device in lspci?
<bgtr34> I only need to keep D:\ as it has the recovery for windows to restore to factory settings which i did yesterday. Im not worried about losing anything else as there is nothing apart from firefox and pidgin installed so far.
<jangirke_> Bye Thanks
<kanhiya> gaelfx: it's integrated bluetooth & wifi  , i think so, i am using a laptop & broadcom4313 wireless adapter which also does not perform well on ubuntu 11.10, but bluetooth icon is there on panel & it detect all devices and pair them , asks for DUN connection etc but not able to send or receive files, error code 13 appears
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: with wubi ubuntu is installed on c:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk. it does not get installed to its own partition
<gaelfx> elzoog: or maybe aplay -l will be more informative
<SolarisBoy1> dury: the name of the plugin?
<kanhiya> gaelfx: It also says that permission denied(13)
<gaelfx> kanhiya: hang on, I'll look into that
<elzoog> Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<Zpix> hi all
<geoffmcc> kanhiya: in reguards to your wifi are you using the b43 driver?
<kandinski> can you switch between unity and unity2d without loggig out?
<Zpix> I can't shut down in ubuntu 11.10 :(
<Zpix> when I want to shut it down it goes to login page!!
<bgtr34> in your opinion is wubi then not a true  OS set up but a try before you take the plunge type of thing? i'm intending to make linux whichever flavour I settle on the most used OS on my PC. its an old second hand laptop, but all i need is to be able to type cv's and job apps and browse the web etc. nothing fancy
<luist> hey guys… about the packages inside http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/   how do i know which ones are for each ubuntu release?
<geoffmcc> Zpix: gear looking icon in upper right, click that and shutdown is last option
<dury> SolarisBoy1: the name of the plugin or feature whatever
<elzoog> gaelfx, Don't know if that helps.   I have been running Ubuntu for quite a few months on this laptop and only recently had a problem
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: exactly, its meant for you to try it before you commit to it
<afeijo> good morning
<Zpix> geoffmcc: I know how to shut down! I said: IT GOES TO LOGIN PAGE instead shut down
<gaelfx> elzoog: yeah, definitely need aplay -l, HDA intel has about a thousand and one different chips
<geoffmcc> Zpix: yelling is not neccesary
<bgtr34> Ok then i dont think i'll bother with wubi and get rid. its not what I'm looking for. thanks for your help guys. i'm off to get some cheap cd's and milk :D
<kanhiya> geoddmcc: broadcom sta available in additional driver section, i activated them but performance was drastic so i disable them & switch again to default drivers
<bgtr34> assuming most people here are guys...
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: if your looking to dual boot though, its always easier to do if you setup windows first, create a partition for ubuntu and then use the installer to do the rest, it will notice your windows and give you a install along side option
<Zpix> geoffmcc: it's necessary to read well and then talk about it :)
<afeijo> I need to set up an virtual ubuntu desktop, so several thin clients can access it thru RDP, is it possible??
<bgtr34> Ok. how do i set that partition up? its been about 10 years since I did that.
<glebihan> dury, that's the "annotate" plugin for compiz
<kanhiya> i am asking from community, when one thing is running very  well, whether to update it's driver  to a non working situation & why do developer do that
<elzoog> gaelfx, Am tempted to reinstall ubuntu, but that would have the pain of fixing bugs the newer versions of ubuntu introduced (such as hidden scrolls)
<kanhiya> my bluetooth was working very well in ubuntu 11.04 or earlier versions
<geoffmcc> kanhiya: hmm. i have no problems on 11.10. i installed driver using firmware-b43-installer
<gaelfx> elzoog: well, to be honest, I usually just reinstall if things get really buggy, but it does seem you should be able to fix it without that
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: winxp?
<quick-> hey i ma getting this error ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49) while configuring the first user  for Ldap please help
<dury> glebihan: so... to have that feature in my mouse first I have to install compiz
<kanhiya> but ubuntu 11.10  disappontied me except software centre
<bgtr34> geoffmcc im on vista.
<glebihan> dury, compiz should be installed and enabled by default
<kanhiya> geoffmcc: my internet speed was so slow on wifi using STA drivers & connection was also dropping
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: i believe it is in administrative tools/computer managment/disk managment/ then you right click on the partitoon and choose shrink and select a size
<quick-> hey i am getting this error ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49) while configuring the first user  for Ldap please help
<bgtr34> OK thanks geoffmcc!
<SolarisBoy1> dury "Paint Fire on Screen"
<dury> glebihan: all right... I see thanks indeed
<geoffmcc> kanhiya: yea i never use those ones, i always use the b43
<SolarisBoy1> dury: if you play with the color/appearance setting on the plugin.. it doesn't always look like fire,, it could then look like red lines etc..
<glebihan> dury, you're welcome
<dury> :)
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: no problem
<luist> hey guys… about the packages inside http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/  how do i know which ones are for each ubuntu release? i'd like to rsync just the lucid repo
<dury> glebihan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whhKOB6FIaA  thanks a lot :)
<glebihan> dury, you're welcome
<glebihan> luist, you cannot use rsync to retrieve only the lucid packages
<luist> glebihan: :T
<dury> glebihan: great supporter... you are :)
<Tonius> h1 all! How make dhcp server use special file for log messages ? Now log mesaggew writing in syslog
<fedtobunt> hi there
<fedtobunt> hi
<norpan> Hi, can someone answer a simple question? I installed a theme from gnome-look, and a new wallapaper appeared in  the wallpaper-selector, but where is that wallpaper stored?
<norpan> Its not in /usr/share/wallpapers or usr/share/themes/ either
<geoffmcc> Tonius: have a look at http://www.hacktopia.net/wp/force-dhcpd-to-log-to-its-own-file-with-syslog-mg
<afeijo> I need to set up an virtual ubuntu desktop, so several thin clients can access it thru RDP, is it possible??
<geoffmcc> norpan: did you mean /usr/share/backgrounds or is that your mistake
<bgtr34> Ok just about to partition, think i'm doing something wrong here.... On disk0 there are 4 partitions 1at 196mb, then theres C:\ at 100GB and D:\at 10gb then something at the end that is 2.5Gb of seeming redundant space is that supposed to be there?
<fedtobunt> I have a question too. I am leaving fedora land and want to backup my soft raid with lvm 40G to single 40G hdd. whats the easiest way to do this?
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: yea i always have a little unused space at the end, not a lot
<bgtr34> 2.50Gb seems a hefty chunk of that tiny hdd can I reduce it to 1gb safely?
<ism3d> ismed
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: i couldnt say as i really dont know what it is
<bgtr34> ok i'll leave it as is for now. how do i add another partition then for my linux install. I'm thinking 10Gb?
<norpan> I found a new wallpaper in the wallpaper-selector when you right click, where is that stored? its not in /usr/share/backgrounds
<gaelfx> whenever I open a menu on the top panel, it appears, then disappears for a second and then reappears. How can I fix this?
<xskydevilx> Why does Ctrl + Alt + Shift + R  not work on Ubuntu?
<geoffmcc> bgtr34: i always right click on c and choose shrink and then set to size. This also may be handled buy the install disk too, but i always setup partition on my own first
<fedtobunt> Can someone help here.  I am leaving fedora land and want to backup my soft raid with lvm 40G to single 40G hdd. whats the easiest way to do this?
<gaelfx> xskydevilx: what is that supposed to do?
<xskydevilx> gaelfx: Record the desktop.
<afeijo> :(
<xskydevilx> gaelfx: *Records
<slide> How can I updated flash 64?
<slide> s/updated/update
<gaelfx> xskydevilx: well, my best guess is that that's part of gnome-shell, which is no longer included in ubuntu by default
<geoffmcc> xskydevilx: are you using unity, as it looks like a gnome shell feature
<slide> the ppa that i used to use is now gone
<xskydevilx> geoffmcc: Yeah, I'm using Unity. So if that doesn't work, which screen record tool should I use?
<gaelfx> slide: I think you can download the .so file and manually place it in the plugins folder (which I can't remember the exact location of offhand)
<geoffmcc> xskydevilx: sorry no help to you there, i just looked up the shortcut and found that it was gnome shell
<xskydevilx> geoffmcc: which screen record tool should I use?
<slide> gaelfx, yea i was hoping for an automated way heh thanks
<MonkeyDust> slide  PPA's or non-official sources, you need to contact the person who maintains it
<LuCifer> Hello Peple
<LuCifer> Can anyone help me here
<geoffmcc> xskydevilx: sorry no help to you there, i just looked up the shortcut and found that it was gnome shell. I dont use any screen record software
<norpan> geoffmcc: yes i meant that folder
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<Guest19002> Umm can anyone help me bout
<Guest19002> KDE interface
<MonkeyDust> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<norpan> geoffmcc: you know where the wallpaper can be stored? it popped up where i chose wallpaper from righ-click dekstop..with all the standard wallpapers
<tusharkumar> Guest19002: Tell me the problem
<Guest19002> Who you talkin 2
<Guest19002> Me?
<tusharkumar> Only if you are facing a problem.
<Guest19002> OH yes i do
<Guest19002> Umm The Audio on backtrack
<Guest19002> i dont know hwere to locate it
<geoffmcc> xskydevilx: take a look at http://youtube.com/watch?v=7DpCzLoDrFw
<szal> do you see anyone else naming themselves 'Guest19002'? ;)
<MonkeyDust> backtrack is not supported here
<Guest19002> Can you point in the right direction then?
<gaelfx> xskydevilx: you might try recordmydesktop from USC. I've never tried it, but it sounds like it should be able to do what you want
<MonkeyDust> #backtrack Channel is open.
<Guest19002> thank you guys
<geoffmcc> norpan: sorry im not sure, i only said something cause i wasnt sure if you just typo'd that directory or if you were in the wrong one, sorry
<norpan> geoffmcc: oh, ok. thanks anyway!
<geoffmcc> xskydevilx: gaelfx: yea i think that what youtube video i gave url to will have install, but it also gives some other packages for compression and what not
<kamilnadeem> I have made a fresh installation of Ubuntu 11.10 using this partition scheme: 2.5gb swap(primary partition), 500gb /home(primary partition) and 20gb /(extended partition). Now is it possible to install another distro and use the same home partition?
<tusharkumar> No
<tusharkumar> kamilnadeem: No
<__G0D__> Backtrack Channel is sooooooooooooooooooooo quite
<kamilnadeem> Please may I know why.
<tusharkumar> kamilnadeem: Linux uses ext partitions where as windows uses NTFS
<kamilnadeem> I know sir
<HerrBlume> hello, i would like to add addional packages to my ubuntu installation, where do i have to put them
<kamilnadeem> I will not format it
<tusharkumar> There is one common partition... FAT32
<kamilnadeem> like I want to install, luninux OS , so I use the swap there , the 500gb home part(w/o formating_ and a new 20gb/(for root)?
<geoffmcc> tusharkumar: he wants to install another distro , not window
<kamilnadeem> geoffmcc: Yes
<HerrBlume> no i want to modify the installation cd
<kamilnadeem> geoffmcc: is it possible
<geoffmcc> kamilnadeem: sorry, im not sure if you can do that, i was just clarifying your situation
<kamilnadeem> geoffmcc: Ok :-)
<geoffmcc> kamilnadeem: quick scan of google looks like possible
<geoffmcc> kamilnadeem: i searched can two distros use the same home directory
<kamilnadeem> geoffmcc: and?
<tusharkumar> kamilnadeem: Yes
<kamilnadeem> :-)
<geoffmcc> kamilnadeem: have a look
<kamilnadeem> ok searching
<kamilnadeem> brb in 10min
<kamilnadeem> urgent work sorry
<guzu> hello all
<jerenept> Hello #Ubuntu
<guzu> can ntfs partitions be mounted with suid option?
<guzu> 10.10
<jerenept> I do believe so.
<kamilnadeem> Yes I
<kamilnadeem> was saying that , how to prevent the overwriting of grub when Installing a new distro?
<user_> hello
<user_> hi
<Cipherboy> @kamilnadeem, generally you can prevent it from writing a boatloader
<Cipherboy> @user_ what is your question?
<guzu> kamilnadeem, install the newer's distro bootloader on it's root/boot partition
<kamilnadeem> Cipherboy: When does one do that, I have installed many distro(both Ubuntu based and other) but I overlooked that part
<kamilnadeem> guzu: where does this option comes while installing , sorry If I sound inane?
<guzu> it seems that it doesn't work with ntfs-3g suid,exec
<guzu> kamilnadeem, this depends on the distro
<Cipherboy> Generally you can select in in the install configuration. For Ubuntu, it is right before you click accept to start installing (not sure if that is the right word, lit has been a while since I installed)
<kamilnadeem> hmmm.
<Cipherboy> *select it in
<guzu> kamilnadeem, some don't have it. when it asks to install the bootloader ,it may ask (like in fedora) where to install it
<geoffmcc> clear
<guzu> kamilnadeem, rumours are grub2 doesn't like this very much
<guzu> (installing into partitions boot sector)
<Cipherboy> you can select (option in the Ubuntu installation) to not have a bootloader
<Cipherboy> Then you just add it to your other install's grub menu
<kamilnadeem> Cipherboy: via update grub
<matt123412> Hi, I've got a program called fsl installed, I want to use various tools it has in the command line (for example fslchfiletype can change certain file types etc), but I'm having trouble.  I suspect I need to add the folder containing all these commands to the path, but i tried and whatever i did didn't seem to help.  any ideas?  I can only locate these functions in /usr/share/fsl/4.1/bin , but the bin folder is jsut a shortcut t
<guzu> Cipherboy, but you have to install the bootloader's files first, right?
<Cipherboy> Depends
<Cipherboy> If you have a Linux distro, you shouldn't need to
<dr_willis> matt123412:  you mean  the bin dir is a link somewhere else?
<Cipherboy> Else if you are chainloading another boot loader, it will work.
<guzu> Cipherboy, rfom my experience, not installing the bootloader may mean not installing grub*
<matt123412> like when you create a folder shortcut on teh desktop
<matt123412> with the swoopign arrow
<Cipherboy> Wait, eoesn't he already have a Linux os installed?
<Cipherboy> And he wanted to add another distro in addition to it?
<guzu> Cipherboy, good point
<kamilnadeem> So I say install the bootloader in the root folder of the distro being installed then updating grub from my main Ubuntu 11.10?
<Cipherboy> No, you should be able to select no bootloader when you install the second os.
<Cipherboy> Then in Ubuntu you run update-grub (with sudo)
<kamilnadeem> Cipherboy: Ok
<Cipherboy> What specific distro do you want to install?
<dr_willis> matt123412:  use the terminal to see whats in that folder
<kamilnadeem> Cipherboy: :-) I am thinking of luninuxOS , I have actually started a blog about FOSS and it is for that but I am your regular distro tester even before that
<kamilnadeem> :D
<matt123412> ls /usr/share/fsl/4.1/bin returns the expected list of files
<Cipherboy> Kamilnadeem Okay. I was just wondering. I have like 20 CDs myself..
<dr_willis> matt123412:  so you need to edit your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile to add that directory to your PATH
<kamilnadeem> I used to install new distro , by cleaning the previous one , then I started keeping multiple distro's and each one updated the previous one, and when I deleted a distro thatI have grub running , getting grub rescue error
<kamilnadeem> Cipherboy: Its all live Usb here, Unetbootin,dd :-)
<matt123412> sorry to ask what's probably blindingly obvious, but how do i go about doing that?
<nasso_> does anyone know where i can find the application gnome-screensaver-preferences in xubuntu 11.10?
<nasso_> (i guess this is not a xubuntu specific question really, just want to know what package it is in)
<Cipherboy> Matt123412 open up a terminal and type:
<Cipherboy> nano ~/.bashrc
<InvaderZim> can someone tell me why in unity my icon files that should be previewed are instead showing just a clock indefinately?
<super> hii
<matt123412> ok
<Cipherboy> Sorry about new line, not used to IRC on the iPad. Scroll down to the end (arrow keys) and add the line:
<kamilnadeem> nasso_: I don't use Xubuntu but check here http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=screensaver%20in%20xubuntu&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CDYQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ehow.com%2Fhow_7225016_adjust-screensaver-xubuntu.html&ei=9e7MTvKVKoHwrQf3ppnADA&usg=AFQjCNFPmtfaZQxPKWhS4EiUWAuZ25aPuw&sig2=S0yBjY8LW6IF9ieyjvd6qA
<EuroNerd> How do I tell the Update Manager to ignore some updates?  I've chosen not to install a couple (e.g. some related to Braille for the blind), but each time I launch the Update Manager it offers them again.
<dr_willis> matt123412:  you may want to read up on BASH sometime soon and how it uses the PATH variable.
<kamilnadeem> nasso_: here http://www.ehow.com/how_7225016_adjust-screensaver-xubuntu.html
<Cipherboy> PATH="$PATH:/path/to/directory/with/bins"
<Cipherboy> Which I don't know where that is off the top of my head (wasn't following your conversation)
<szal> EuroNerd: why would you want that?  anything wrong w/ the updated version?
<kamilnadeem> sorry for that google shoerade
<matt123412> ok, thanks
<nasso_> kamilnadeem: thanks. but that is not my problem. i have replaced the default xscreensaver with gnome-screensaver because is have crash-problems with xscreensaver
<matt123412> and yes, ir eally do need to learn how this all works
<matt123412> mainly using linux to allow me to use some command line stuff on data
<matt123412> and see all my ram
<dr_willis> matt123412:  some basics of it  (first google hit i saw)  http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<afeijo> I need to set up an virtual ubuntu desktop, so several thin clients can access it thru RDP, is it possible??
<EuroNerd> szal, it's not that there's something wrong with having Braille capability, but I just don't need it.
<nasso_> kamilnadeem: i have gnome-screensaver up and running but i cant get to the settings
<kamilnadeem> nasso_: mean you are not able to access it
<szal> EuroNerd: then uninstall it
<dr_willis> afeijo:  should be doable. I do a similer thing only with vnc.
<Cipherboy> Sure. What protocol do you have in mind? RDP and VNC are not that secure, VNC+SSL would work, SSH+X11 forwarding is also good.
<nasso_> kamilnadeem: i need gnome-screensaver-preferences to change the settings of gnome-screensaver. but gnome-screensaver-preferences was not contained in the gnome-screensaver package
<EuroNerd> szal, well, good idea, except I've already uninstalled Gwibber for instance, and yet the Update Manager keeps throwing Gwibber updates at me.
<dr_willis> afeijo:  how are the clients connected? local lan?what os are they runnbing?>
<afeijo> dr_willis, only vnc? how?
<afeijo> dr_willis, local wifi network
<dr_willis> afeijo:  i just set up vnc on the server and vnc in as needed
<kamilnadeem> nasso_:here http://askubuntu.com/questions/59577/replace-xscreensaver-with-gnome-screensaver-xubuntu, I recommend that you check #xubuntu
<guzu> do you hapen to know how to tune a file system so that the reserved space is 100m ?
<afeijo> dr_willis, 1 server to multiple clients?
<pedrosans> hi all, how can I change the default color scheme of the 'Radiance' in Ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> guzu:  for ext* you use the tune2fs command
<dr_willis> afeijo:  thats how servers normally work. :) yes..
<afeijo> dr_willis, AFAIK vnc is to 1 - 1 access
<matt123412> i used that document earlier, it seemed to work but executing the command threw up a load of otehr errors saying it couldn't find other files which were present in the same directory
<dr_willis> afeijo:  that is incorrect...
<dr_willis> t
<nasso_> kamilnadeem: you i followed that. but gnome-screensaver-preferences is not in that package. ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/gnome-screensaver/filelist )
<nasso_> i will try #xubuntu
<dr_willis> afeijo:  thgeres more to vnc then the limited vink vnc desktop feature of gnome
<matt123412> and when i closed and re-opened the terminal it decided it couldn't find the original file again
<afeijo> dr_willis, cool, I'll google about it
<dr_willis> afeijo:  you could have a dozen+ hidden vnc sessions if you wanted
<afeijo> thanks
<kamilnadeem> nasso_: yes that will be a better place to find your solution
<afeijo> I want 4 to 6, probably
<dr_willis> thats how vnc normally works. the share the 'seen' desktop is a special case
<szal> EuroNerd: stupid GUI tools, tend not to work as expected (w/ one notable exception on another distro)
<nasso_> kamilnadeem: it was there in natty though: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/gnome-screensaver/filelist
<guzu> dr_willis, thank you
<nasso_> but not in oneiric
<kamilnadeem> nasso_: I can't say about packages , sorry
<EuroNerd> How do I tell the Update Manager not to pesk me with Gwibber updates when Gwibber is already uninstalled?
<guzu> dr_willis, i see only [ -m reserved-blocks-
<guzu>        percentage ]
<dr_willis> guzu:  i normally set mine to 0% :)
<guzu> ah :)
<super> euronerd you can try blacklisting gwibber
<guzu> ok, then
<guzu> thanks again
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  is there no ~/.gwibber you can delete?
<dr_willis> guzu: [-r reserved_blocks_count]
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, should it be directly in the Home folder?  If so, no, it's not there. (And yes, i'm seeing hidden files.)
<super> hii... how can i become anonymous online ??
<dr_willis> super:  just irc or always?
<super> the browser ...
<guzu> dr_willis, yes, i've seen that
<nasso_> EuroNerd: apt-get purge gwibber
<MonkeyDust> super  there's tor, but i have no experience with it
<xskydevilx> Does anyone have this problem? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcI-OfPQ3aU
<nasso_> EuroNerd: sudo find / -iname gwibber
<super> yes always ... anonymous how can i do that ?
<dr_willis> theres tor guides online.
<dr_willis> !info tore
<dr_willis> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tore does not exist in oneiric
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1build2 (oneiric), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<super> tor i too slow and i dont really trust there exit nodes ... is there any other way ??
<dr_willis> pay for a vpn
<super> can't i configure squid for complete anonymity ??
<dr_willis> thats not what squid does
<InvaderZim> can someone tell me why in unity my icon files that should be previewed are instead showing just a clock indefinately?
<super> then what it does ??
<dr_willis> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE9-4ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 711 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<dr_willis> squid is just a cacheing  proxy
<kamilnadeem> Cipherboy: Thank You once again
<kamilnadeem> Bye everyone
<super> and what about tinyproxy ??
<MonkeyDust> super  i guess being 100% anonymous is quite impossible
<gaelfx> when I open a menu from a panel item, the menu flickers before it fully appears, how can I fix that? also, when my computer wakes from sleep, I have to unlock it twice?
<dr_willis> any proxy YOU run would be tracked back to you. so you need to  use someone elsews proxy. or clairfy what you are wanting to do
<super> what about 99% ??
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: untrue, library computers and really good masks ;)
<MonkeyDust> ;)
<EuroNerd> nasso_, this is what I got from find: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747006/
<super> maybe i need a shell account ...
<gaelfx> oh, and underground tunnels that are unknown to any others
<jacob11> guys does anyone know is it possible to list all or most domains of .me domain?
<jacob11> i need help
<nasso_> EuroNerd: ok. i would have tried to install it again and then purge it with apt-get pruge gwibber
<super> well i already got one but when i try to run my browser through it i get some errors ...
<EuroNerd> nasso_, I'll try that, thanks.
<TaZeR> holy shit guys I just installed the new ubuntu with gnome 3 it looks freakin amazing!
<EuroNerd> Did anyone notice this weird behavior after recent updates:  When you "stick" a window to the monitor edge, so that it's automatically resized to take up half the screen, you can no longer grab an edge (say, the one in the middle of scr) and resize the window?
<super> good for you tazer ... ;)
<Gentoo64> TaZeR: nice to see someone who likes it for a change
<gaelfx> TaZeR: just wait until you start trying to customize things. that'll learn ya good
<TaZeR> i was using 10.04 LTE this entire time!
<TaZeR> yea im getting into the customizing a bit now =DD
<super> im on 10.04 too
<Gentoo64> inb4 cant boot
<EuroNerd> ...I wonder if that's a bug or another of Shuttleworth's retarded ideas.
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  please don't start ranting
<gaelfx> TaZeR: btw, I think you're referring to Unity, not gnome 3
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, point taken, but do you see the described problem on your system?  Do you have 11.10 with the latest updates?
<TaZeR> no i actually installed gnome3 first thing
<gaelfx> TaZeR: ah, gotcha
<gaelfx> is there any way to set a screensaver?
<Oins> Does anyone have experiences  with the Lexmark T430DN printer? Does it works well as network printer with Linux. What's about the printer itself. It is a good choice?
<super> gaelfx yes use xwinwrap
<jacob11> anyone?
<super> hii
<digitalfiz> is there a way to make ubuntu reinstall a package complete even the files in /etc/ and such?
<digitalfiz> i uninstalled mysql and then deleted /etc/mysql but when i reinstalled it, it didn't put those files back
<SolarisBoy> sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<InvaderZim> how can I create a vnc session on display :0 (the same I'm logged in locally, I don't want a new display!)
<Anomie21> Hi, Just installed ubuntu - can I access my company/domains fileserver anyhow? I can't see it via the file browser.
<george> hello. trying to save alsamixer settings returns me this: http://paste.kde.org/149882/   Help please?
<EuroNerd> Did anyone notice this weird behavior after recent updates:  When you "stick" a window to the monitor edge, so that it's automatically resized to take up half the screen, you can no longer grab a window edge to further resize it manually.
<SolarisBoy> EuroNerd: yes i have
<lgp171188> Hi, there is this wonderful puzzle game called Phlipple created by the same person who created Zaz. It is now packaged in debian unstable. Will ubuntu automatically pick up the same downstream or is there some process to be initiated? It'd be awesome to have the game packaged and installable in ubuntu.
<EuroNerd> SolarisBoy, OK, so it's not just me, good to know.  Do you think there's any point reporting this as a bug, or is it another Canonical's "features" to drive users crazy?
<super> this is the error i get when i try to connect to the ssh server through my browser .. " channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed"
<super> how can i fix it ?
<SolarisBoy> EuroNerd: I have been contemplating the same questions
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  i don't like Unity either, so i switched to a different fork
<Jezzz> is there an 'ipconfig /flushdns' equivalent in ubuntu?
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, I don't think it's Unity as such, it's more about the people who are making some of the user experience decisions.
<Jezzz> or linux in general i suppose
<digitalfiz> SolarisBoy that did not reinstall the configs
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, and as such, I think these should be stigmatised in the public as frequently as possible.
<SolarisBoy> whats /etc/mysql?
<SolarisBoy> i always thought config started at my.cnf
<digitalfiz> the my.cnf and other configs for it
<gnagno> hello all
<guspur> hi all
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu was supposed to be for the "normal" people - not Linux nerds, but casual users switching from Windows. I regard myself as such a person and I'm driven crazy by Ubuntu.
<gnagno> I am having an issue after updating from natty to oneiric, I installed gnome shell and when I launch it I still have gnome2 panels...
<guspur> some one help me please
<SolarisBoy> oh wait.. maybe just without --reinstall... i dont see how it can't install config files and exit succesfully
<coz_> gnagno,  did you log off  and then choose gnome under the sessions pull down ?
<guspur> how to mount dual layer dvd iso
<gnagno> coz_, I even restarted my machine different times...
<coz_> gnagno,  well you have to choose gnome in sessions for it to be default
<SolarisBoy> mount -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /path/to/mount/folder
<SolarisBoy> brb
<gnagno> coz_, yes... I choose gnome, but it's loading gnome3 on top of gnome2
<coz_> gnagno,  are you sure?  that's odd...ok open a terminal and type     gnome-shell --replace & disown  to see if it gets rid of the gnome 2 panels
<super> gnagno : goto system administation and select login screen ...
<super> check ur session there
<xangua> gnagno: how did you exactly upgrade¿ please don't say "I switch natty to oneiric on my sources.list"
<gnagno> coz_, did it... still the same
<gnagno> super, it's not a problem of login screen
<gnagno> xangua, I used update manager of course :)
<theadmin> gnagno: Can you just apt-get remove gnome-panel?
<xangua> gnagno: just making sure ;)
<super> gnagno: i dont know his complete problem
<coz_> gnagno,  no but  check under there anyway.. it does allow you to ch oose  which is the default session
<gnagno> I am removing gnome-panel from apt-get
<coz_> gnagno,  also would you take a screenshot and upload to picpaste.com ,, I would like to see what this looks like
<coz_> gnagno,  you could also try   in terminal   killall  gnome-panel
<gnagno> I am pasting on picpaste
<gnagno> coz_, here is how it looks like: http://picpaste.com/Schermata_del_2011-11-23_14_43_44-k9C5uG5o.png
<dp> what is the latest ubuntu suggested IM client?
<coz_> gnagno,  mm  I do see the lower gnome panel there
<coz_> wait
<gnagno> coz_, there is even the upper gnome panel behind the dark one...
<coz_> gnagno,  try in terminal   killall gnome-panel  and tell me that lower panel disapears
<theadmin> dp: Ubuntu comes with Empathy by default
<gnagno> coz_, yes with killall gnome-panel it disapperared
<gnagno> thank you :)
<dp> theadmin: thanks. that's what I was looking for
<coz_> gnagno,  ok  that might only be temporary.. you can try to log off and back on again to see if they disapear
<theadmin> dp: However, I strongly recommend against it, it's interface is bloody confusing, even Finch is easier to use
<gnagno> coz_, do you think I should try to restart my session to see if it will reappear?
<Dante_> gnagno u can try removing the gnome panels ..
<coz_> gnagno,  yes:)
<dp> theadmin: any idea if it supports meta contacts like pidgin?
<Dante_> apt-get remove gnome-panel
<Dante_> if u dont need it anymore (;
<theadmin> dp: Does not, it's quite... a broken thing
<Dante_> :P
<coz_> gnagno,  ubuntu upgrades are consistently inconsistent
<dp> theadmin: flail. you know if empathy is the sticking-with client, or are they planning to change it in ubuntu+1?
<gnagno> lol... now the gnome3 panel isn't working :)
<matt123412> hi, I'm trying to locate my .bash_profile fielto add a directory permanently to the path, but can't find the .bash_profile.  the web succester that it's be in /home/[my username]/.bash_profile or in /root/bash_profile, but i can't locate either, I'm aware that the . prefix probably means it's a hidden file
<coz_> gnagno,  oh boy
<gnagno> I can't logout :)
<gnagno> ok I will restart from terminal
<philipballew> Hey, I think I am accdently configured to a proxy. Can someone help me fix this
<Dante_> lol..
<theadmin> dp: They don't plan to change, and honestly I suggest you just switch away from Ubuntu (pm me if you want to know about other distros, I have tried a lot and I'm sure I can find the right one for you :D)
<iceroot> matt123412: ~/.bash_profile
<coz_> gnagno,  in terminal    gnome-sessioin-save --kill
<iceroot> matt123412: if it does not exist, create it
<mcored> i let ubuntu 11.01 extend the partition and install and i got this 1024 misalignment warning msg http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/izip6qcb/750GBHardDiskATAWDCWD7500BPKT75PK4T0.png
<matt123412> ok, so I create the document bash_profile
<matt123412> add the relevant lines
<Dante_> mcored u can't extend ubuntu partition like that :S
<theadmin> matt123412: Not just "bash_profile", mind the dot in front of it
<matt123412> how do I then make the OS recognise that and add the relevant bits to teh path?
<mcored> but thats what ubuntu installer did Dante_
<matt123412> already sued in this folder
<Dante_> ubuntu can't manage partitions like windows does ...
<matt123412> *used
<gnagno> thank you for your help guys, now I don't have gnome2 panels anymore :)
<coz_> gnagno,  excellent :)
<gnagno> I think now I will try unity as well.... I didn't like unity with gnome2 panels on top of it...
<Dante_> the partition you assign to ubuntu for installation much be alligned  in the harddisk
<luca> Can you help me with default keyword?
<coz_> gnagno,  Unity still seems to be split down the middle with who does and does not like it :)
<Dante_> it can't even mout disalligned partitions
<Dante_> mount*
<thrillERboy> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu using wubi with like 10 GB disk, is it possible to resize it to bigger disk now?
<matt123412> can anyone tell me how to open and edit the hidden ~/.bash_profile file?
<llutz> matt123412: nano ~/.bash_profile
<Dante_> no it's not possible thrillerboy ...
<thrillERboy> matt123412, in GUI or in command line?
<matt123412> command line
<Dante_> you need to install it again :P
<matt123412> is probably for the best
<llutz> matt123412: nano ~/.bash_profile
<coz_> llutz,   if you open the home directory and hit ctrl+h  to show hidden files  , it should open in gedit
<capcook> with user interface go to your home directory and the press CTRL + h
<mcored> i chose "Install Ubuntu side by side with Windows", hit next, and chose the HDD, and it did all the repartitioning automatically
<llutz> coz_: tell it matt123412
<joseph810> Hello all, I am running ubuntu 10.04 LTS and my internet keeps on logging off. It is a university internet connection and it doesn't happen on my windows side. Do any of you have suggestions? just incase i get logged off my email is jgrig2@gmail.com
<matt123412> ok so I've got it open in nano
<mcored> btw is it possible to always show Taskbar rather than being auto hidden
<thrillERboy> matt123412, then as llutz says nano ~/.bash_profile , Nano comes with ubuntu by default, you can use any of your fav CLI editors instead of nano tho
<coz_> matt123412,  if you open the home directory and hit ctrl+h  to show hidden files  , it should open in gedit
<Dante_> mcored:  then how you extended the linux partition ??
<coz_> llutz,   sorry guy
<chen_afsa> test
<matt123412> ok, i think i've leave the command line for now and just use gedit
<matt123412> thanks
<gnagno> coz_, unity was ugly with gnome2 panels anyway :)
<mcored> something Ubuntu installer did for sure because i did nothing with it
<capcook> who's bily gates?
<dp> theadmin: I'm fine with ubuntu, other than the constantly changing "end goal"
<capcook> your not welcome here
<capcook> :)
<coz_> gnagno,   ok ,, stick to what you like :)
<theadmin> dp: Hehe, well, can you PM me? I have some ideas for you.
<joseph810> hello
<Dante_> hii
<joseph810> did someone read my message
<coz_> joseph810,  I did not sorry
<joseph810> Hello all, I am running ubuntu 10.04 LTS and my internet keeps on logging off. It is a university internet connection and it doesn't happen on my windows side. Do any of you have suggestions? just incase i get logged off my email is jgrig2@gmail.com
<joseph810> I just reposted it coz
<coz_> joseph810,  that
<Anomie21> I found this tutorial on joining a windows domain (https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/336477:how-to-join-a-ubuntu-machine-to-a-windows-domain) but when I try and join the domain I get this error Error: LW_ERROR_ACCESS_DENIED [code 0x00009cde]
<coz_> joseph810,  oh, that sounds odd,,, could it be a setting on the university system perhaps?  firewall?  etc?
<joseph810> I don't think so
<joseph810> noone else is having this problem
<joseph810> and I wasnt untill yesterday
<matt123412> ok so I can now locate teh .bash_profile and edit ti, it seems I'm not locating teh correct stuff
<coz_> joseph810,  mmm.... not sure what that could be,,, I also run LTS here with no issues however not on a university system...
<llutz> matt123412: what are you looking for/planning to do?
<matt123412> I've installed this program fsl, and it's spread all ove rthe place, but after some searching i found the folder full of commands i want in /usr/share/fsl/4.1/bin
<TxEdition>  Anyone know why sound only works in some games on Wine? MW2 sound works perfect each time, but Crysis 2 I can not get the sound to work and WoW will work for a second then crackle and then no sound. I am using Ubuntu 11.10 w/ Wine 1.3.28 If you would like any other info just ask.. I did try the WineSupport channel, but no one there
<matt123412> i want to be able to run things like fslchfiletype , which changes certain file types
<matt123412> in the commant line
<matt123412> *command
<bilygates> @capcook oh i'm just here to convert you to the microsoft religion
<llutz> matt123412: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/share/fsl/4.1/bin                          add this line to ~/.bashrc
<theadmin> TxEdition: I can give you a hint, try this command for running your game: padsp wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<matt123412> I tried that
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<matt123412> that then lets me run fslchfieltype, but ti throws up errors saying it can't find otehr stuff
<matt123412> which is in the same filder
<matt123412> *folder
<bahr> damn ... ubuntu has improved a lot sine version 9 and 10 lately :o
<bilygates> does anyone know how i can stop ubuntu from getting newer versions of a particular software from the official repos? more specifically, official kernels newer than tuxonice kernels?
<bahr> it looks awesome now :D
<llutz> matt123412: in that case you have to write wrapper-scripts placed somewhere in your PATH
<matt123412> and also
<MonkeyDust> bilygates  please tell EuroNerd ;)
<matt123412> as soon if i close and re-open the terminal
<matt123412> it's forgotton the path again
<MonkeyDust> bahr   please tell EuroNerd ;)
<xangua> bilygates: compile it yourself
<matt123412> i ahve no idea what a wrapper-script is
<xangua> !latest | bilygates
<ubottu> bilygates: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<matt123412> i probably shouldn't be using linux in the first place, but it should make my life a lot easier with data processing
<EuroNerd> MonkeyDust, bahr, I totally agree in terms of sheer looks. But functionally it's just a tragedy. And I use this word because this system could really be something - for the normal person (i.e. not a Linux nerd). Instead it's a vanity exercise of a guy who thinks he's the next Steve Jobs.
<bilygates> @xangua hmm i think i didn't explain well enough
<bahr> Haha I'm gonna tell anyone. I love that everythings seems so well integrated now, developers have really done a great job there
<matt123412> also, should saving PATH=$PATH:/usr/share/fsl/4.1/bin   ; export PATH into the .bash_profile file not make that a permenant thing?
<bahr> EuroNerd: What functionality do you miss?
<bilygates> @xangua i install custom kernels from a ppa, but every once in a while the official repos get a new version, and my custom kernels are being updated to official ones (until the other folks update their ppa)
<EuroNerd> bahr - let me give you an example from today, after the recent updates:  When you snap a window to the side of the screen, so that it's automatically resized to fit half the screen, I can no longer grab an edge and resize it further manually.
<linda> bilygates: You are notified of updates and you see the list, when you see a kernel image on the list, just uncheck it.
<Vanuatoo> I've installed jdk1.7u1 from Oracle site. I'm on livecd now. When I try to run java from terminal it says No such file or directory
<linda> bilygates: Is that good enough?
<EuroNerd> bahr, I'd like to think it's just a bug, but I'm pretty sure that when I waste an hour to set up an account on Launchpad and fill out the whole elaborate bug report form, it will be ignored for two months and after that someone will tell me that it's a conscious design decision to make things "simpler". And it makes me really angry.
<bilygates> i was hoping for a way to "ban" kernels from the official repos, or something like that :s
<edbian> EuroNerd: hahahaha, welcome to open source software!
<xangua> bilygates: then complain with the ppa maintainers ;) and is not like the kernel is uninstalled, is still there and you can select it on your Grub
<chmd> Hello
<linda> bilygates: Well, maybe someone else knows how, but I don't.
<EuroNerd> edbian: I know, which is why I will discourage my friends from picking up Ubuntu (or Linux altogether since there's probably no better alternative).  I'll switch back to Windows for getting things done and perhaps set up a Linux machine on the side for things where security is essential (on-line banking etc.).
<guzu> bilygates, i know that in yum you can tell it to exclude certain packages from upgrade, and also you can give priority to some repos, maybe something similar exists for apt
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  let your friends "start" with Linux Mint
<edbian> EuroNerd: well now I didn't say linux is useless.  I got ALL of my work done on linux.  Of course I'm a computer science major
<edbian> EuroNerd: indeed, mint is the new ubuntu
<bahr> EuroNerd: Well isn't that the way development works? Not everyone can be made happy? I would consider your issue a minor thing, cause I don't really use it, opposed to you, who naturaly consider this a major issue. I  don't think you ever can make every people happy, and with such a wide ranging distro like Ubuntu, compromises and design decisions are made all the time, and sometimes some users just don't like it
<linda> EuroNerd: I didn't understand what your complaint was.  And I'm curious.
<Vanuatoo> Can anyone tell me why I can't run java?
<Raliegh> Anyone here want to help me stress-test my server? It'd be greatly appreciated.
<iceroot> Vanuatoo: no
<somsip> Raliegh: what sort of server?
<linda> EuroNerd: Maybe you just need a different window manager?
<edbian> Vanuatoo: what do you mean?  You can only run java programs.  java itself is not runnable (I don't think)
<iceroot> Vanuatoo: not with the details we have at the moment
<xangua> Vanuatoo: if you mean install oracle/sun java, is no longer on ubuntu official repository and neither parter's
<Vanuatoo> iceroot: file is executable
<EuroNerd> edbian, nor do I think it's _useless_, just driving me crazy, since I want something that "just works", and doesn't require googling forever for answers and getting my hands dirty in command line.
<iceroot> Vanuatoo: jar-file?
<Vanuatoo> no
<guzu> Raliegh, inquisitor? what kind of stress?
<edbian> Vanuatoo: how are you running it?
<Vanuatoo> I've unpacked
<edbian> EuroNerd: buy a mac
<Raliegh> Ubuntu. I just need people to test concurrent connections via my custom Icecast-Flash page. Listen to some nice tunes in the process
<EuroNerd> linda, you mean the recent specific problem with windows that I've described?
<antnash> Hi guys. I'm getting an error when I open my file manager saying that it's having trouble stating ~/.gvfs Transport endpoint is not connecting
<Raliegh> http://199.19.105.89/player.swf
<somsip> Raliegh: could you use ab (apache bench) ?
<xangua> Vanuatoo: if you want to install oracle/sun java, there is a PPA for version 6 and manual install instructions for 7 on webupd8 blog
<Vanuatoo> I'm running it in the terminal: jdk1.7.0_01/bin/java
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<antnash> I get the same transport endpoint error if I try and cd into ~/.gvfs
<iceroot> edbian: sugessting someone to buy a mac is the worst thing a person can do
<Raliegh> I'm also trying to collect statistics on my Icecast listener-memory ratio.
<edbian> iceroot: hahahah, opinion :)
<Vanuatoo> and it does exist
<iceroot> edbian: true!!!
<iceroot> edbian: :)
<Vanuatoo> I'm on livecd now, does it make any difference?
<edbian> iceroot: for the record I would never buy a mac.  They're too expensive
<iceroot> Vanuatoo: tha is the java-binary.
<edbian> Vanuatoo: no, you should be able to run java stuff on the live CD
<edbian> Vanuatoo: how are you running it?
<bilygates> @xangua @linda @guzu apparently you can do "aptitude hold <package>" so it won't update, but you can't set it for a specific repo. but thank you anyway!
<Vanuatoo> I've downloaded tar.gz file from Oracle, unpacked it and try to run it
<guzu> np bilygates
<Raliegh> No help? Damn, oh wells, lol.
<antnash> got it
<edbian> Vanuatoo: with ./ ?
<linda> Vanuatoo: What is this file?
<linda> Vanuatoo: what's it for?
<Vanuatoo> Same
<EuroNerd> bahr, I don't think it's a big issue either, it's just that there's a gazillion of issues like that and this is just the most recent one. And some of them are very obvious - like the one described. Why on earth would anyone introduce such a limitation? How does it make life simpler for anyone?
<Vanuatoo> file java
<Vanuatoo> java: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, not stripped
<linda> Vanuatoo: ls -l filename #See if it has executable bit set.
<matt123412> Ok, i'm sort fo getting somewhere now
<xangua> Vanuatoo: did you see the install instructions in the post i send you¿
<edbian> Vanuatoo: what happens when you ./ it ?  errors?
<matt123412> editing my ~/.bash_profile file doesn't work, btu if i run FSLDIR=/usr/share/fsl/4.1/ . ${FSLDIR}/etc/fslconf/fsl.sh PATH=${FSLDIR}/bin:${PATH} export FSLDIR PATH in the terminal, it does what it's supposed to do
<iceroot> Vanuatoo: that is the real java-binary, you dont want to run it directly
<Vanuatoo> ./java: No such file or directory
<matt123412> so for whatever reason the terminal isn't reading the ~/.bash_profile when i start it up?
<iceroot> Vanuatoo: you want something like /opt/bin/java -jar foo.jar
<linda> Vanuatoo: What is the full name of the file?
<iceroot> matt123412: #bash
<matt123412> does that reload the .bash_profile?
<Vanuatoo> linda: /home/ubuntu/jdk1.7.0_01/bin/java
<matt123412> no luck
<bahr> EuroNerd: well I'm sure there has been some good reasoning behind, ask the developers who made it? Issues arise all the time you know. Maybe you style of use has just been "hit hard" by the recent design decisions made, where others might not experience these issues. There will be such issues all the time, but compared to other linux distributions I think that Ubuntu is one of those that has the fewest amount of "issues"
<iceroot> matt123412: that is the channel for bash here on freenode
<matt123412> I see
<matt123412> thanks,
<Vanuatoo> /home/ubuntu/jdk1.7.0_01/bin/java
<Vanuatoo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 5654 2011-10-03 08:39 /home/ubuntu/jdk1.7.0_01/bin/java
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 5654 in debsums (Ubuntu) "debsums: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5654
<yeats> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Anomie21> How do I launch an application in Xubuntu? I read this "To start up the GUI click F2 and enter domainjoin-gui to open up the graphical tool "  // but F2 does nothing?
<yeats> Anomie21: do Alt-F2
<Anomie21> yeats: ty
<G4rb4> linda: did you resolve your graphics problem?
<Anomie21> It says I'm joined to my works domain, but how do I mount the network drives onto my PC?
 * phlak_user is back
<Dante_> how can i install gnome3 on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<MrMist1> Hi all
<MonkeyDust> Dante_  i think you need a PPA
<Dante_> i already got that ...
<phlak_user> Dante_: are you stuck someplace in the installation ?
<allo> hi
<Dante_> i added this repo ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<allo> does somebody know a commandlinetool to import a exported network manager (vpn) configuration?
<Dante_> i did the apt-get update
<Dante_> what i do after that ?
<theadmin> allo: Why not use the network manager cli (nmcli)?
<phlak_user> Dante_: sudo apt-get install gnome3
<allo> theadmin: it does not seem to have options to import vpn-settings?
<allo> and the gui lets me import and export settings
<allo> so i would like to export them, and import them via cli
<Dante_> i guess i tried that but not working .. wait a sec let me try again
<allo> because we want to import them automated on fresh installs
<xangua> Dante_: if you want gnome3 please upgrade to oneiric
<totyko_> j #ubuntu-es
<EuroNerd> bahr, I totally disagree. Being able to resize windows is not some fancy pesky wish that I have. If a system suddenly stops supporting it in certain situations because the "visionary" leader of Canonical had some new "idea", someone should be punched in the face.
<allo> or maybe any other option to add a vpnc cisco-vpn to the networkmanager via script
<Dante_> xangua: but i can't upgrade .....
<xangua> Dante_: then download oneiric and install from scratch
<iceroot> EuroNerd: what support is stopped?
<Ph0en1x> ikonia, JustinBieba says hi
<Dante_> i can't migrate from 10.04 ... thats why i just needed to know if it's possible to install gnome3 shell on it ??
<Dante_> lts
<iceroot> Dante_: it will break the system
<theadmin> EuroNerd: It's not Ubuntu's fault, it's GNOME 3
<iceroot> Dante_: 11.04 is the first where you can install gnome3 and even there it will break things
<Dante_> can't i compile the gnome3 binaries for my system ??
<iceroot> EuroNerd: canocial has nothing to do with the fact that gnome2 is stopped from the gnome-project
<van7hu> hi folks
<dr_willis> Dante_:  it will break the gnome2 thats on the system i belive
<iceroot> Dante_: yes as dr_willis said
<iceroot> Dante_: the problem is not to install gnome3
<EuroNerd> theadmin, may well be, but as a casual user (i.e. one of "those Windows people", whom Ubuntu is supposed to target) I'm not supposed to know that or care about it.
<Ph0en1x> dr_willis, hi
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  now you know ;)
<Ph0en1x> any relation to bruce willis?
<van7hu> my ubuntu (10.04) system plays welcome sound when I login, but totem and others could not sound, what would be the problem?
<Dante_> hmmm... well if i install gnome3 it surely will break a lot of things on my system i guess ..
<Dante_> okay.. thanks anyway ... i will do a lil googling about it ...
<phunyguy_work> ok, please help me.  This works on all of my other workstations, but one fully updated ubuntu 11.10 PC I can connect to via vino-server, and can see the screen, but I can't control the remote mouse or keyboard.  (NOT set to view only)
<phunyguy_work> any ideas?
<Floodman> Àâòîð: Ëåòó÷èé Ìûøü
<Floodman> Íàçâàíèå: "Ñîëäàòñêàÿ øëþõà"
<Zap-W> is there an unofficial repository where I might find packages for 9.04
<Floodman> Ñëóæèë ÿ â Çàáàéêàëüå, â çàõîëóñòíîì ãàðíèçîííîì ãîðîäêå, ãäå áîëüøóþ ÷àñòü ñîëäàò è îôèöåðîâ ñîñòàâëÿëè "ëèöà êàâêàçñêîé íàöèîíàëüíîñòè".  îñíîâíîì, ýòî áûëè àçåðáàéäæàíöû. Åñòåñòâåííî, ÷òî â íåêîòîðîì îòäàëåíèè îò íàøåé ÷àñòè ðàñïîëàãàëñÿ ñâèíàðíèê, òàêîå ïîäñîáíîå õîçÿéñòâî. Òàì ïîñòîÿííî äåæóðèëè äâà ñîëäàòà, êîòîðûå òàì æå è æèëè â âàãîí÷èêå. Åñòåñòâåííî, ÷òî çà ïîëíîé ìîåé íåñïîñîáíîñòüþ ê âîèíñêîé ñëóæáå ìåíÿ è îòïðàâèëè â ñâèíàðè.  ñâèíàðêè. Òî åñò
<capcook> ??
<phunyguy_work> and here we go
<pendergast> kick him please
<Floodman>      Ïåðâàÿ íåäåëÿ ïðîøëà, â îáùåì-òî, ñïîêîéíî. Òî åñòü, êîíå÷íî, ðàáîòàòü íà ñâèíàðíèêå ìíå ïðèõîäèëîñü îäíîìó - êîðìèòü ÷åòûðåõ ñâèíåé, íîñèòü èì åäó, áåãàòü â ñòîëîâóþ çà çàâòðàêîì, îáåäîì è óæèíîì äëÿ Øàìèëÿ. Øàìèëü íå äåëàë íè÷åãî, îí öåëûìè äíÿìè ãäå-òî ïðîïàäàë, ÷àñòåíüêî âîçâðàùàëñÿ ïüÿíåíüêèì è òîãäà íà÷èíàë ìåíÿ "ñòðîèòü". Ñèëüíî ìåíÿ îí íå áèë, ïàðó ðàç òîëüêî ñòóêíóë ïî ùåêàì, êîãäà ÿ ïîïðîáîâàë åìó ÷òî-òî âîçðàçèòü. Òîãäà îí ïîòðåáîâàë, ÷òîáû ÿ
<yeats> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<jrib1> Zap-W: why?  9.04 is no longer supported
<Floodman>      ß óæå ëåã ñïàòü, êîãäà â âàãîí÷èê ââàëèëñÿ âäðûçã ïüÿíûé Øàìèëü. "Ýòî ÷òî òàêîå?- çàîðàë îí - Äæèãèòà íåò äîìà, à áàáà óæå ñïàòü çàâàëèëàñü? Êàòüêà, ïîäúåì, åáàíàÿ ñóêà!" ß âñêî÷èë ñ ëåæàíêè, âñòàë ïåðåä íèì. Îí ñåë íà ëåæàíêó, ÿ îïóñòèëñÿ ïåðåä íèì íà êîëåíè, ñòàùèë ñ íåãî ñàïîãè. À êîãäà ïîñìîòðåë íà Øàìèëÿ, îí óæå ðàññòåãíóë øèðèíêó è äðî÷èë ñâîé äëèííûé ÷ëåí. È ñìîòðåë íà ìåíÿ. È ìîë÷àë. È óëûáàëñÿ. Î÷åíü íåõîðîøî óëûáàëñÿ. ß ñìîòðåë íà íåãî, ïîòîì 
<capcook> can someone kick him out?
<linda> A lot of the window manager complaints are from people that should be on LTS, (imho)
<Zap-W> jrib1: I know, still is there?
<Floodman>      "Íó ÷¸ ñìîòðèøü,- ñêàçàë Øàìèëü - Æèâîãî õóÿ íå âèäåëà, ÷òî ëè? À Êàòÿ?" ß ìîë÷àë. Òîãäà îí ñõâàòèë ìåíÿ çà ãîëîâó è ïðèòÿíóë ê ñåáå òàê, ÷òî ÿ óòêíóëñÿ ëèöîì ïðÿìî åìó â ïàõ. È òîãäà ÿ ïîöåëîâàë åãî ÷ëåí, ïîòîì ñòàë îáëèçûâàòü, ïîòîì âçÿë â ðîò... "Õîðîøî, áëÿ", - ñêàçàë Øàìèëü. Ïîòîì îí íà÷àë äâèãàòü òàçîì, çàãîíÿÿ ÷ëåí ìåíÿ ÷óòü ëè íå â ñàìîå ìîå ãîðëî, à ïîòîì ìíå â ðîò áðûçíóëà ãóñòàÿ ãîðüêàÿ ñïåðìà. ß ñ òðóäîì ñäåðæàë òîøíîòó è ïðîãëîòèë ñïåðìó.
<MonkeyDust> don't give attention, guys
<jrib1> Zap-W: yes, but why.
<capcook> if your trying a bot, please go to #bots
<Floodman>      "Ìàëàäýö, Êàòüêà,- òîëüêî è ñêàçàë Øàìèëü ïåðåä òåì êàê îòêèíóòüñÿ íà ñïèíó è çàõðàïåòü. ß óìûëñÿ âîäîé èç âåäðà è òîæå ëåã ñïàòü.
<Zap-W> jrib1: where?
<linda> !ops
<Floodman>      Óòðîì Øàìèëü êàê íè â ÷åì íå áûâàëî ïîãíàë ìåíÿ â ñòîëîâóþ, ïîòîì ïîåë è óøåë, îñòàâèâ íà ìíå âñþ çàáîòó î ñâèíàðíèêå. Âðîäå áû íè÷åãî íå ñëó÷èëîñü. Íî ÿ áûë òåïåðü Êàòüêîé. Ñîâåðøåííî Êàòüêîé. Ñîëäàòñêîé ñâèíàðêîé.
<Floodman>      À âå÷åðîì Øàìèëü ñíîâà âåðíóëñÿ. Íî ïî÷òè òðåçâûé è ñ íèì ïðèøëè åùå äâîå åãî çåìëÿêîâ. Îíè ïðèíåñëè ñ ñîáîé áóòûëêó âîäêè, Øàìèëü ïðèêàçàë ìíå ïðèãîòîâèòü çàêóñêó. Îíè ñèäåëè, ïèëè, ðàçãîâàðèâàëè íà ñâîåì ÿçûêå è ïåðèîäè÷åñêè ðàçãëÿäûâàëè ìåíÿ. ß ñèäåë â óãîëêå. Òàê ìíå ñêàçàë Øàìèëü. "Ñèäè, ïîêà íå ïîçîâó, - ñêàçàë îí. "Ìîæåò, ÿ ïîêà â ðîòó ñõîæó? - ðîáêî ñïðîñèë ÿ. "Ñèäè òóò. Âäðóã ïîíàäîáèøüñÿ, - ñêàçàë Øàìèëü, è ÷òî-òî äîáàâèë ñâîèì äðóçüÿì. Îíè ðà
<phunyguy_work> fantastic
<phunyguy_work> thanks
<bahr> EuroNerd: but the if the removal of the resize feature is due to decisions made in gnome 3, then you are free to change to another window manager. Ubuntu does not force you to use gnome 3. You can't expect a completely different OS to behave similar to Windows. And gnome 3 has made a lot of controversial design decions, and some like them others not. I.e I hate the fact that they removed the minimize button, but I don't feel that I'm a
<bahr> llowed to complain about it, cause I'm free to switch to another window manager if I want or an entire new distro. I don't really know why they removed that resizing feature, but because you don't like it, it hardly indicates that it is a bad design decision at all. It just not suits your style of use.
<phunyguy_work> (sorry for the repost, my original rolled off the screen quickly thanks to Floodman): ok, please help me.  This works on all of my other workstations, but one fully updated ubuntu 11.10 PC I can connect to via vino-server, and can see the screen, but I can't control the remote mouse or keyboard.  (NOT set to view only)
<pendergast> if using wubi, which device do I run grub for? /dev/null0 ?
<yeats> phunyguy_work: I would try to run it via the command line to see what error messages are generated (that or look for a log that it may be logging to)
<pendergast> sry, /dev/loop0
<jrib> Zap-W: you should upgrade to a supported release.  Ubottu will send you instructions
<jrib> !upgrade | Zap-W
<ubottu> Zap-W: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<phunyguy_work> yeats, i would if I could, but I even forgot to install SSH on taht workstation
<phunyguy_work> that*
<yeats> phunyguy_work: do you not have physical access to the machine?
<phunyguy_work> yeats, not at the moment
<phunyguy_work> i can see the screen but can't do anything...
<phunyguy_work> (remotely)
<yeats> phunyguy_work: what about from the client end?
<phunyguy_work> yeats, i can't ssh, but I can VNC, and can't control the desktop
<yeats> phunyguy_work: what I'm saying is, can you run the program you're using to access the desktop from the command line to see if there are errors? (this is the only way I know to troubleshoot this kind of thing)
 * phunyguy_work kicks himself in the face for forgetting to install ssh
<phunyguy_work> aww dangit.  I see the issue.  the config on the server end must be set to not allow control
<phunyguy_work> because the popup on the server end says that someone is "viewing" not controlling
<phunyguy_work> ><
<Zap-W> jrib: where is the repository for 9.04
<phunyguy_work> so yeats, am I boned?
<bahr> Can someone recommend a pdf editor which allows me to highlight text, make lines, bubbles, etc.? The standard one, doesn't really have a lot of features
<yeats> phunyguy_work: I can't think of a way you can get to the machine remotely, if that's what you mean
<jrib> Zap-W: you keep ignoring my question as to why you want the repositories for some reason.  That's fine.  But I'm going to suggest to you one more time that you should upgrade.  I've sent you the upgrade instructions.  If you read them, you'll see that the repositories are listed as part of the instructions.
<Zap-W> jrib: why do you care, I want it
<jrib> Zap-W: I care because running an unsupported release is dangerous.
<cbird> bahr: pdfedit?
<Zap-W> jrib: but it is me who is running why do you care
<Zap-W> jrib: heh
<JustinSanders> ubuntu runs good on a netbook
<jrib> Zap-W: when I provide support, I give advice I would want given to me
<G4rb4> bahr, try xournal
<Zap-W> jrib: but I didn't ask for an advice
<G4rb4> bahr: okular also allows review
<jrib> Zap-W: you did :)
<Zap-W> jrib: no :)
<jrib> Zap-W: anyway, I've given you your answer already
<G4rb4> bahr: but okular will install all kde dependencies
<JustinSanders> dose anybody know how to get a good driver got a HP Mini 210 touch pad
<bahr> G4rb4: ok thanks :)
<JustinSanders> its multi-touch but i cant seem to find anyhting for it
<dsdssd> :)
<dsdssd> :)
<martian> Zap-W: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<pendergast> could someone just confirm that the place for grub is loop0 under wubi?
<Zap-W> martian: thank you... god bless
<zykotick9> pendergast, there are wubi specific instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pendergast> thanks zykotick9
<martian> jrib is right about danger. Security threats won't be patched, but if it's a non-networked box, no biggie.
<atlasair> i would like to try awesome, I've installed it, how do i now change the window manager?
<jrib> atlasair: at the login screen, you should be able to change your session
<Gentoo64> n
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have kubuntu on an ASUS EeePC 1005HA running Kubuntu 11.10.  All fan speed monitoring apps / widgets do not detect sensors on the system. In previous versions, I could monitor the fan speed under ubuntu. Is there any workarround for this?
<atlasair> jrib, okay I'll have a look
<pendergast> GirlyGirl: previous versions on the same computer?
<caddoo> GirlyGirl: you chosen that name to get helped quicker?
<GirlyGirl> pendergast: Yes
<pendergast> caddoo: my thoughts also ^^
<GirlyGirl> pendergast: caddoo This is my usual nick on freenode
<pendergast> GirlyGirl: try installing the version from a previous release that worked
<GirlyGirl> pendergast: Version of what?
<pendergast> the monitoring app that worked
<sddssds> :(
<GirlyGirl> pendergast: Its same with all monitoring apps
<JustinSanders> i think he is saying install a older version on the app, or a older version of kubuntu
<Vanuatoo> Ok I've made java work. It seems that when you load ubuntu live cd x64 build, you cannot run 32bit java
<pendergast> you said previous versions had it working
<Vanuatoo> I've downloaded 64 bit java and now it's running
<GirlyGirl> pendergast: Version of Kubuntu not the app
<GirlyGirl> Version of the app is same anyways
<pendergast> GirlyGirl: I doubt that
 * phlak_user changed servers
<GirlyGirl> pendergast: It was same before as I used a backport version of kde with a widget for monitoring and that worked on natty ... the same versions on Oneiric did not
<yeats> GirlyGirl: have you tried running 'sensors' on the command line?
<GirlyGirl> pendergast: Do you have a solution or are you taking me in circles here with your "i doubt that" remarks
<GirlyGirl> yeats: Yes
<ubentobox> hey everyone
<GirlyGirl> yeats: No output concerning fan speed only temperature
<ubentobox> have a question that has been unanswered on the forums for months.  Don't even think anyone even took a glance at it
<yeats> GirlyGirl: ok
<pendergast> GirlyGirl: having that kind of username and being cocky is not going to help you
<GirlyGirl> !language | pendergast
<ubottu> pendergast: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ubentobox> When starting Ubuntu 11.04 a "search" gump is fighting with the keychain for control, and it makes it impossible to use my netbook.  Does anyone know how to shut that off at launch?
<ubentobox> It shows up as gnome do when I click the search window
<ubentobox> but i dont want to kill the whole process just the search
<GirlyGirl> pendergast: Besides there is nothing wrong with my username
<brianherman> i put in a new video card in ubuntu and then the display went away
<brianherman> in my box
<brianherman> do i have to reinstall?
<nebajoth> ladies and gentlemen: ctrl-alt-t shortcut not opening terminal in gnome3. I googled around on my home workstation and found a bug report for this recommending a fix of blowing away some configuration file and letting it recreate it. This worked, but I cannot now re-find the link (have been googling for 15+ minutes). Any idea what the fix for this is?
<szal_> !details | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nebajoth> brianherman: try removing your xorg.conf if you have one
<brianherman> oh ok
<brianherman> and it will regen the xorg.conf
<brianherman> when i reboot
<nebajoth> yes
<brianherman> ok
<brianherman> thanks
<nebajoth> probably don't even need to reboot
<ubentobox> When starting Ubuntu 11.04 a "search" gump is fighting with the keychain for control, and it makes it impossible to use my netbook.  Does anyone know how to shut that off at launch?
<brianherman> well i have to turn it off when i install it
<nebajoth> just /etc/init.d/{gdm/kdm/lightdm} restart
<Phoenix87> some murrine themes don't seem to be working correctly, controls looks ugly but window borders are pretty fine
<brianherman> ok thanks
<brianherman> well when i install the card in 11.10 i get no monitors what so ever
<brianherman> maybe its my bios
<phunyguy_work> !patience | ubentobox
<ubottu> ubentobox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yeats> brianherman: what model card?
<brianherman> 4670
<brianherman> there is one on the motherboard
<brianherman> ati 4670
<brianherman> and a 3300 on the motherboard
<yeats> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<yeats> brianherman: see if that helps
<brianherman> ok
<brianherman> ill try again
<ubentobox> I have asked for support since JUNE and still havent had a single answer, see? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1799486
<brianherman> thank you yeats
<Dante_> hii... how can i compile the gnome3 for my ubuntu 10.04 from the source ??
<pendergast> ubentobox: the search task may be called "tracker" or some variation thereof
<mehlol> Dante_ why not just use the packages?
<yeats> Dante_: I would upgrade to 11.10 and install the gnome-shell package
<mehlol> Or you could add the papa.
<pendergast> you may get some joy from just uninstalling the appropriate pkg
<mehlol> *ppa, sorry, on iPad
<yeats> Dante_: far less trouble and no breakage ;-)
<Dante_> i like 10.04 and dont wanna upgrade ....
<Dante_> :(
<mehlol> Dante_ generally you can get the source, build it,
<ubentobox> pendergast: Tracker you say?  Is this something that would be nested inside the gnome do config?  It is probably going to take me a good 10 tries to restart ubuntu just to get past the conflicting keychain/GD search
<Dante_> yeahh.. i got the gnome source site .. but wat all sources do i need to compile i dont have a list ...
<mehlol> And then install, but it would take time to build gnome3, depending on processor specs, and you would need a whole bunch of packages.
<pendergast> ubentobox: why don't you go via commandline: Ctl+Alt+F2 iirc (for tty2)
<mehlol> Dante_ what do you want?
<dr_willis> even compiling it would break the gnome2 thats installed wouldent it.
<pendergast> then you can kill it e.g. via killall after inspecting "ps -A"
<ubentobox> pendergast: I try, but the problem is it locks the system completely.  I cannot do anything until the keychain is entered into, but like I said it locks the system out because the tracker keeps jumping to the forefront for some reason
<phunyguy_work> dr_willis, it shouldn't
<Dante_> the list of all the packages for gnome3 ... i need to build
<phunyguy_work> make install would break it
<yeats> ubentobox: you might experiment with either 1) creating a new user and seeing if the problem recurs or 2) moving your /home/<username> directory out of the way.  In either case you could migrate your data to the newly-created home directory
<Dante_> from the source
<dr_willis> ubentobox:  you can set the keyring to not ask for a password.. as a test/work around.
<pendergast> ubentobox: you can boot into a lower runlevel to get access to console if nothing else gives
<Dante_> i got the gnome-session , gnome-panel , gnome-shell
<Dante_> gnome-terminal
<yeats> Dante_: I don't think anyone in this channel is going to recommend that you do what you're trying to do ;-)
<zykotick9> yeats, agreed
<dr_willis> I definatly see a broken system for Dante_   :)
<Dante_> i know ... but i just wanna try it what can happen
<Dante_> ;)
<dr_willis> Dante_:  a complete reinstall to fix it...
<ubentobox> lol took me 7 tries but finally got past that stupid tracker
<ubentobox> afk a few gotta do some work
<Dante_> i already got a back of my entire system ...
<Dante_> using tar ...
<pendergast> Dante_ aside from what others have said, there should be a compile script available that automates it all for you
<Dante_> so i dont have to worry about reinstalling anything
<dr_willis> if you want to test out gnome-shell, be easier to just install a disrto that has it in virtualbox. ;)
<phunyguy_work> Dante_, if you have the space, an offline dd would have been a better option to backup
 * yeats finds it amusing that most of the complaints in this channel are about wanting to revert to GNOME2 and here we have someone wanting to install GNOME3 the hard way ;-)
<pendergast> Dante_ dr_willis: or a live disc, even!
<Dante_> i got a virtual ... but i got windows on it and it's too much pain to install ubuntu in a virtualbox now :S
<Dante_> so i will directly try it on my system ...
<zykotick9> Dante_, but compiling gnome3 on top of a distro that wasn't designed to use it - that's not a pain...
<yeats> Dante_: nah - installing Ubuntu in Vbox takes like 10 minutes
<square__> can anyone please help me? i am running ubuntu 10.10 and vmware.. when i launch a java application within a windows vm, mouse and keyboard won't work anymore and it seems x freezes.. when i replug the keyboard i can change to another terminal and reboot.. java in linux based vm's work without problems
<Dante_> i have backuped everything using this command : tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<brianherman> thanks whoever helped me with the xorg thing
<brianherman> it worked
<phunyguy_work> Dante_, if you really want to play, grab the ubuntu 11.10 alternate install, and just do a text install.  Then compile away~!
<Dante_> i just need a terminal to get everything back to it's place ...
<phunyguy_work> then you are starting with a clean slate.
<spinx60> hello
<Dante_> well .. let me first build all the packages ..... for gnome3 ...
<IcePhoenixReborn> HEY
<IcePhoenixReborn> HOW CAN I PM SOMEONE IN IRC
<phunyguy_work> but if you are going to do that, might as well just upgrade to 11.10 and then install gnome
<IcePhoenixReborn> WHAT IS THE COMMAND
<Dante_> is there a list for all the source files for gnome3 ?
<spinx60> anyone here who can help me out with an issue regarding new install of a new kernel
<phunyguy_work> !caps | IcePhoenixReborn
<ubottu> IcePhoenixReborn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<yeats> !pm | IcePhoenixReborn
<ubottu> IcePhoenixReborn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<IcePhoenixReborn> i dont know how to pm
<phunyguy_work> IcePhoenixReborn, /msg <user> <message>
<IcePhoenixReborn> ty
<ssbpls> ubottu:what does a PM mean?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phunyguy_work> not really a ubuntu support question, and you probably could have googled it, but glad to help
<yeats> ssbpls: private message
<ssbpls> yeats:thanks
<brianherman> use /msg
<IcePhoenixReborn> ubottu, are you a bot?
<ubottu> IcePhoenixReborn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iElectric> are there any know regressions for update batch yesterday?
<phunyguy_work> YES ubottu is a bot.
<iElectric> lenovo laptop is lagging like shit.
<IcePhoenixReborn> ubottu, then just say YES n00b.
<ubottu> IcePhoenixReborn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phunyguy_work> !language | iElectric
<ubottu> iElectric: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IcePhoenixReborn> ubottu, are you retarded? dont repeat
<ubottu> IcePhoenixReborn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> !bot | IcePhoenixReborn
<ubottu> IcePhoenixReborn: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<brianherman> IcePheonixReborn: use /msg
<IcePhoenixReborn> ubuntu = troll
<IcePhoenixReborn> ubottu, ^
<zykotick9> !botabuse | IcePhoenixReborn
<ubottu> IcePhoenixReborn: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ssbpls> yeats:when someone says "i am a bot",what does he mean?
<brianherman> yeats: were you the guy who helped me?
<brianherman> yeats: thank you
<pendergast> ssbpls: a bot a computer program, not a human being
<nebajoth> ctrl-alt-t not opening terminal in gnome3
<nebajoth> any idea?
<IcePhoenixReborn> pendergast, i live in tron
<IcePhoenixReborn> so its the same
<yeats> brianherman: I directed you to the ATI link - it was nebajoth I think who suggested the xorg.conf resolution ;-)
<ssbpls> yeats:thank you!
<phunyguy_work> nebajoth, I would assume you need to set your keyboard shortcuts
<brianherman> nebajoth: thank you nebajoth
<nebajoth> phunyguy_work: they're set properly
<nebajoth> phunyguy_work: at least to the naked eye :P
<brianherman> nebajoth: it worked
<phunyguy_work> =D
<nebajoth> brianherman: you're welcome
<nebajoth> phunyguy_work: additionally, ctrl-alt-t should be default
<phunyguy_work> nebajoth, I have issues with keyboard shortcuts not working unless a panel has "focus" - like ctrl-alt-l for lock.
<IcePhoenixReborn> ubottu, cya in tron
<ubottu> IcePhoenixReborn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nebajoth> phunyguy_work: all other shortcuts work, including lockscreen
<phunyguy_work> so i just click the panel, and then do the kepresses now out of habit
<nebajoth> phunyguy_work: its just ctrl-alt-t
<phunyguy_work> just providing input
<nebajoth> phunyguy_work: yup
<nebajoth> phunyguy_work: just providing feedback :P
<iElectric> any known regressions on last kernel update batch from yesterday? ubuntu is freezing every 5 sec
<phunyguy_work> !patience | iElectric
<ubottu> iElectric: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<szal> phunyguy_work: what is it w/ that !patience trigger?
<phunyguy_work> folks are asking very quickly.  can still see their previous mesages on my screen
<BlouBlou> iElectric: If you think it's kernel issue, run the old one (you can choose it from grub2)
<iElectric> BlouBlou: kernel or xorg
<iElectric> will try
<phunyguy_work> speaking of updates, i need to restart for that batch.
<phunyguy_work> bbl
<AdvoWork> ive installed the server version of ubuntu 10.04 but sendmail isnt on there, can I just install it?
<nebajoth> AdvoWork: you sure can
<nebajoth> AdvoWork: apt-get install sendmail
<jrr> wubi filesystem is impressive voodoo magic, but sheesh does it fragment the heck out of the ntfs partition
<nebajoth> AdvoWork: sudo apt-get install sendmail
<Sanus> Okay.  Hello.
<Sanus> So
<bfreis> Hi, I'm trying to create a bootable usb stick with Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure live image, but "Startup Disk Creator" fails right after I click "Make Startup Disk" saying "Installation Failed". ~/.cache/usb-creator.log says "TypeError: Expected a string or unicode object". Googling, I've found some reported (and fixed) bugs with similar symptoms, but this is different: the bugs I've seen occur when the image's path contains non-ascii characters, which is no
<bfreis> t the case here. Any ideas?
<nebajoth> bfreis: try installing unetbootin and see if you have luck with that
<nebajoth> its a less-integrated liveusb creator
<nebajoth> I find I get better success with it generally
<bfreis> nebajoth, apt-get install unetbootin wants to install packages "syslinux-themes-debian" and "syslinux-themes-debian-squeeze" as well, won't it create a mess on my system?
<nebajoth> nah
<nebajoth> bfreis: they're just themes, first of all
<nebajoth> bfreis: second, I think that's just to apply to the liveusb if its debian
<bfreis> nebajoth, oh, ok
<nebajoth> unetbootin has the ability to do a bunch of distros single-click
<nebajoth> it will download the iso and apply it to the usb stick
<nebajoth> debian included
<bfreis> interesting
<nebajoth> yeah, I don't use it for that typically
<nebajoth> but it seems like it could be handy if you're into flashing lots of distros to usb
<nebajoth> it also has the ability to apply an arbitrary iso
<nebajoth> which is what you're looking for
<bfreis> wow, it has a Windows95-like ugly interface!
<nebajoth> yeah, its not super pretty :P
<Sanus> Okay
<Sanus> Back
<nebajoth> which is probably why they don't integrate it into ubuntu
<Sanus> Now,
<linda> unetbootin is pretty cool.  I keep several ISOs in my ISOs directory and can make a bootable USB stick in minutes.
<Sanus> I'm in 10.04... And I don't have a wireless manager.  Help.  :C
<nebajoth> Sanus: sudo do-release-upgrade
<nebajoth> :P
<Sanus> Uh, no.
<Sanus> Not if it's going to upgrade 10.04.
<AdvoWork> nebajoth, and thats it?
<linda> All my USB sticks are bootable.
<norpan> RaTTuS|BIG: hey, yesterday you said to me to do something with "blablala | pastebinit" to see my cores etc to cpu, could you rememeber what it was?
<AdvoWork> no config etc
<linda> and different
<Sanus> I just went through hoops to install 10.04.  I just need a wireless manager.
<nebajoth> AdvoWork: essentially. You might have to do some configuration on the other side. Why Sendmail, though?
<linda> Sanus: You need what?
<nebajoth> AdvoWork: what are you trying to do?
<Sanus> linda: A wireless manager.
<RaTTuS|BIG> norpan cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<linda> Sanus: wicd
<Sanus> linda: I thought there were problems with wicd
<linda> Sanus: If you don't like what the normal network-manager is doing, install wicd.  I think you can have both but you can remove network-manager if you want.
<norpan> RaTTuS|BIG: thank you so much
<linda> Sanus: What problems?
<RaTTuS|BIG> np - is it better now
<linda> Seems to work fine far as I can tell.
<Sanus> linda: Network-manager just doesn't seem to detect my net card.
<Sanus> linda: I'm guessing I'm going to require updating.
<nebajoth> AdvoWork: PM me if you want
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have kubuntu on an ASUS EeePC 1005HA running Kubuntu 11.10.  All fan speed monitoring apps / widgets do not detect sensors on the system. In previous versions, I could monitor the fan speed under ubuntu. Is there any workarround for this? I tried running sensors-detect and sensors; they only find the temperature sensors
<linda> But you need to install wicd first.  i.e.  sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager #And be sure not to skip the part where it asks if you want to add your user to netdev group.
<grendal-prime> ok i got two machines now that everytime i open firefox (or attempt to) i get the error about how its already running and i have to go kill off the process.  It happens every day now.  What is causing that?
<linda> Sanus: Yea, you will need to reboot.
<Sanus> Rebooting is the least of my worries
<dp> is there a way for the alt-tab window to show me the title of my urxvt windows, instead of just "urxvt"?
<linda> grendal-prime: pkill firefox
<linda> grendal-prime: ALt-F2 pkill firefox
<grendal-prime> ya i know how to fix it...problem is..my 11 year old daughter is a bit...unskilled in the area...and although she is learing...she did ask a good question.  "why is that now happeneing when it wasnt before?"
<AdvoWork> anyone know how i can find a flatbed scanner that will definaetly work with ubutnu?
<AdvoWork> *ubuntu
<Qualia> how do i close xterminal
<grendal-prime> AdvoWork, most usb's should work..
<Qualia> after ctrl alt f1
<Qualia> how do i change back to GUI
<ocs_> hi, does uck (ubuntu customization kit) work with lubuntu isos ?
<linda> grendal-prime: What window manager are you using?  Is she pulling the plug or doing something weird?  What version of firefox is it?  Is the system fully updated?  What is your version number?
<zykotick9> Qualia, alt+f7 to get back to GUI (or F8, if F7 fails)
<grendal-prime> Qualia, ctrl alt f7
<Qualia> Thank you both, but when i get back to Xterm again, theyre open
<AdvoWork> grendal-prime, tried a canoscan one and it wont :S so i need to buy one, but I dont want to buy it if it wont work
<Qualia> isnt it possible to close it ? :p
<zykotick9> grendal-prime, while in VTs you don't need the CTRL - that's an Xorg shortcut (but i think it'll still work)
<Qualia> anyway, i guess its my lack of information about xterm. its a kernel module that cant be closed probably
<grendal-prime> zykotick9,  oh i missunderstood his environment sorry...
<zykotick9> Qualia, the (ctrl+alt+f1 -> f6) aren't actually xterm's they're called Virtual Terminals - and they don't close
<AdvoWork> nebajoth, pm'd thanks
<Qualia> ok
<chris_in_regina> Good morning
<chris_in_regina> Good morning
<linda> you said that already
<chris_in_regina> Nobody responded.  :)
<grendal-prime> OOOO you Qualia  yo wanted to know why they were still open...ok..ya what zykotick9 said...they are always there..(thank god)
<chris_in_regina> How are you today, Linda?
<linda> chris_in_regina: It is probably a good morning in your timezone, but not every one is in your time zone.
<linda> I'm fine. Thanks for asking.
<chris_in_regina> True - where are you?
<Kim4x> ...
<chris_in_regina> I am in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada.
<linda> it's morning here too.
<grendal-prime> chris_in_regina, IM DOING GREAT...I LIVE IN CALIFORNIA AND IM GOING TO GO SURFING LATER
<linda> Texas
<Kim4x> x)
<Koenigsegg> How do I find the window type for the 'Computer locked' or 'Screen locked' window?
<grendal-prime> not really
<chris_in_regina> Very cool.  :)
<linda> grendal-prime: Awesome.... wish I could go
<chris_in_regina> Is Texas warm this time of year?
<linda> Koenigsegg: Screensaver?
<Guest85743> I installed ubuntu while a flash drive was in my computer, and the boot record installed on the flash drive
<grendal-prime> I was just kidding..i hate surfing,  its cold..and well there is sharks..deadthings everywhere and..sand, and it gets everywhere.
<linda> chris_in_regina: Texas is warm and cold this time of year depending on what time of day it is,.
<Guest85743> How can I fix that
<zykotick9> chris_in_regina, this isn't really a general chit-chat channel.  Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Koenigsegg> linda: No, the one that is used when I leave the computer for a while and the screen is locked(enter pw to get back in, etc, etc).
<chris_in_regina> Ha!  Tennessee is like that too.  We have eight inches of snow on the ground in Regina.
<grendal-prime> my stupid broser is always broke
<linda> Koenigsegg: And you want to dissable that function?
<Guest85743> Anyone?
<linda> Koenigsegg: If so, go to the screensaver options, you'll find it there.
<zykotick9> !ot > chris_in_regina
<ubottu> chris_in_regina, please see my private message
<martian> Guest85743: this may help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<deej1976> Guest85743: 1672 nicks
<theadmin> zykotick9: You know, I suggest using | rather than > for ubottu, there's no point in pming people randomly
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I trust you are doing well
<zykotick9> theadmin, they had just PMed me ;)  so i knew they could get them - i ususally do use |
<Koenigsegg> linda: No. I'm using a window animation in Compiz, and that Screen locked window is included there. But the animation isn't really suited for a window that covers the whole screen(at least not on this computer..), so I'd like to exclude that window from the animation in compiz settings. But to do that I need to id it somehow.
<GuyWhoNeedsHelpD> Martian, I'm booted in, as I can just boot off the flash drive and have it initialize the installation on dev/sda1, is it possible to just install grub?
<GuyWhoNeedsHelpD> It's ubuntu server
<GuyWhoNeedsHelpD> Shouldve mentioned that^^
<martian> GuyWhoNeedsHelpD: I have never had to do it myself, but I'm pretty sure that page I linked to explains how to do just that
<luca> dear friends I have a problem with a form html i a file php
<sandra_> I would like to ask if any of you are experiencing  glitches with Skype and staying connected with Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<GuyWhoNeedsHelpD> I see thank you martian
<linda> Koenigsegg: Someone else will have to answer your question on that.  I do not use compiz  and am not up on that sort of stuff.
<martian> GuyWhoNeedsHelpD: even thought it references windows, the topic is restoring a grub installation that was destroyed by windows (or in your case, that never existed)
<Koenigsegg> linda: Thanks anyway :).
<linda> sandra_: Is it dropping calls?  Or just disconnecting from the network?
<linda> while not in a call....
<bfreis> nebajoth, looks like it worked!
<bfreis> nebajoth, it took *forever* to boot though...
<linda> I use skype but on my 10.04 PC not on the 11.10 one, and it never seems to have a problem, but again, that is on 10.04
<darbe> hi
<GuyWhoNeedsHelpD> Martian, it seems as though my actual hdd isn't mounted?
<GuyWhoNeedsHelpD> Http://pastebin.com/R1Pwpb1L
<Dante_> do i need gtk-3 for gnome3 ??
<sandra_> Well linda my skype seems to work well for  a few minutes then my call will drop and then my wireless connection drops I'm currently on Xubuntu and seem to be doing well which seems all the more confusing lol
<theadmin> Dante_: Duh
<nebajoth> bfreis: booting time on usb can take a while, especially if its a slow USB stick
<sandra_> linda_: natty 11.10 seems to run w/out a hitch as far as skype goes.
<linda> sandra_: Sounds like it's a network problem on the LAN
<Dante_> well im building the gnome3 packages from source for my ubuntu 10.04 and there is one gtk-3 source file too , do i need to build it too ??
<grendal-prime> is gnome3 going to be an option in ubuntu? cause i hate unity
<zykotick9> !notunity | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<martian> GuyWhoNeedsHelpD: looks to me like your 550G drive is mounted on /
<sandra_> linda_: it only happens when on 11.10  and never happens on 11.04
<linda> sandra_: May be that it is dropping the connection to the AP on your LAN
<hrolf> Why would I require "Important Security Updates" from unauthenticated sources?
<sandra_> linda_: I was wondering if anyone else was suffering from these odd glitches in 11.10
<linda> sandra_: You might try look at the wireless signal and settings, see if it is due to dropping connection to the LAN, which I just about imagine is the problem.
<Scarra3> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 how do I tell what graphics card my OS is using?
<linda> sandra_: YOu are 64bit?
<zykotick9> Scarra3, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<GuyWhoNeedsHelpD> Martian, right, but how do I specify that drive when using grub-install /dev/XXX
<Dante_> well im building the gnome3 packages from source for my ubuntu 10.04 and there is one gtk-3 source file too , do i need to build it to
<Dante_> ??
<martian> GuyWhoNeedsHelpD: I'm not really sure I'm afraid. I've never really had to deal with this sorta thing :)
<Scarra3> and how do I run .run files threw the terminal
<sandra_> linda_: I did check but as I said my windows 7 Linuxmint 11.04 and Ubuntu 11.04 work fine with skype w/out any problems. The problem only occurs with Oneiric 11.10
<zykotick9> Dante_, because of your current decision - your issue is no longer #ubuntu related, you shouldn't expect much (if any) support here - and should seek Gnome support directly.
<linda> sandra_: 64bit?  or 32?
<Dante_> ummm... okay
<linda> Scarra3: ls -l  filename.run  #And see if the executable bit is set.
<linda> Scarra3: If so, just like any other executable file.
<sandra_> linda_: I'm currently on Xubuntu 11.10 which seems to work fine too which is why I'm at a loss in regards Ubuntu 11.10 having problems with skype and intermittent connection loss. I'm  on 64 bit edition.
<zykotick9> Scarra3, "./filename.run" once it's executable ("chmod +x filename.run" if it isn't)
<grendal-prime> thanks man...the problem im having right now is that the machine that has 11.10 on it ..does not have a very good video card in it (onboard) and no place to put one.
<grendal-prime> I cant get it to display anything but 600X800  but i dont need the  compiz stuff
<linda> sandra_: Well, the only differnece in xubuntu is the windowmanager is xfce instead of unity and I doubt that would have an effect on skype
<grendal-prime> in 10.04 it has some more options for screen resolution.
<linda> I could be wrong but....
<klonkr> Can anyone help me regarding xrandr and also with aplay? I wonder how i output to my TV through hdmi, well, ive got this working but its mirroring, how do i add a screen? Also, how do i send all audio to it? I can, with aplay, send a secific audiofiles output to it, but how do i send all audio?
<linda> klonkr: See man xrandr
<klonkr> linda: I did, maybe it's the language barrier, am I looking for panning?
<GuyWhoNeedsHelpD> Anyone have any idea as to how to install grub onto the main harddrive rather than booting off of a flash drive?
<Scarra3> alright well I booted ubuntu and the screen got all choppy
<klonkr> linda: What's a second non-mirroring screen called?
<sandra_> linda_: that's why I wondering if anyone else was having any issues with Oneiric 11.10. Oh how I wish Ubuntu would just bring back the classic menu for those of us who think Unity was huge mistake for desktop use. lol
<Bisu[Shield]> how do you get firefox native titlebar and borders as opposed to the system's
<Bisu[Shield]> I am using gnome 3
<klonkr> sandra_: I agree, and choose another distro :)
<linda> klonkr: in xrandr it will just be identified by the output device, far as I know...
<sandra_> klonkr_: what distro are you currently using ?
<ubuntu__> sex!
<linda> sandra_: Sounds like you are a good candidate for xfce.  It can be customized to look and feel and function just like gnome2 did in 10.04
<ubuntu__> i fuck you)
<linda> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<sandra_> Oh my who let the minors in lol ?
<BluesKaj> linda,, sandra_ ..KDE is a good alternative
<sandra_> linda_: mind if I ask  what distro you are currently using ?
<linda> BluesKaj: Not as good as xfce. For me anway, I like a window manager that stays out of my way.
<sandra_> I did look at KDE and found it very interesting
<linda> BluesKaj: But KDE is good to.  Three best ones are gnome2 xfce and KDE  IMHO
<BluesKaj> linda, I have no probs with kwin ...works fine from a home user POV
<linda> gnome3 has gone into lala land for now.... may be back with us soon but for now, it is a bit too far out for most of our likings.
<grendal-prime> used kde for a loooong time...the kio slave is kick ass
<linda> I admit KDE 4x is very nice.
<sandra_> In my opinion gnome 3 and unity where not a well thought project sadly they seem to have bypassed the wishes of the average end user.
<bfreis> nebajoth, damn, I can't boot actually
<sandra_> oops thought out..
<sandra_> just call me the typo queen
<Tobe> can someone please help me. My microphone is always on and i dont have any programs on that require it to be on. when i try to mute it with (alsamixer) it works, but then i cannot use it with my chat programs
<sandra_> linda: what distro are you currently using ?
<`Viper> en
<linda> sandra_: I think the idea behind unity was to simplify things and keep the window manager out of the way.  In some ways they missed the mark.  BUT, it is new!  And WILL be improved.  We just have to see what the future brings.
<BluesKaj> sandra_, we have alot of ppl disappointed in the latest ubuntu desktop direction , joining Kubuntu for relief
<bfreis> I'm trying to boot the live image of Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure on a USB stick, but it shows tons of /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found, then drops to BusyBox and sans (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. Any ideas?
<theadmin> linda: Hey um, mind if I pm you?
<linda> Unity is not THAT bad really.
<savagetiger> Tobe: Is it a USB mic? then usually you can not turn it off, unless it has a hardware switch
<linda> theadmin: sure
<theadmin> linda: Well, actually I already did but haven't gotten any reply
<Tobe> savagetiger: no its the kind that plugs into the back of the pc with the jack thing.
<Bisu[Shield]> how do you get firefox native titlebar and borders as opposed to the system's.  I am using gnome 3  <-- AM I INVISIBLE?
<zykotick9> Bisu[Shield], we read you
<savagetiger> In that case there is no on or off, its just picking up noise and sending it to the Soundcard, its standard behaviour actually
<theadmin> Bisu[Shield]: Do you mean... Well, honestly, it's a Windows-only thing (that special titlebar with built-in tabs)
<rumpe1> Bisu[Shield], install gnome-tweak-tool and configure it in there
<Bisu[Shield]> hmmm chrome looks the same on windows and ubuntu, is that not possible with firefox?
<savagetiger> Unless you hear yourself through the speakers or headphone, in that case your soundrouting is not configured right :)
<Bisu[Shield]> how would gnome-tweak-tool help?
<Bisu[Shield]> I have it installed
<jerenept> Bisu: it is possible, but chrome uses nonstandard display system.
<fornix> my ubuntu 11.10 seems sluggish. top command gives ksoftirqd using 100% CPU http://pastebin.com/KcAUYa3B Why is it using all my CPU ?
<dssdsd> :)
<dssdsd> :D
<dssdsd> :(
<rhizmoe> why is there such a delay when i open a directory in nautilus? seems to be a lot of perpetual disk scanning.
<dssdsd> (A)
<dssdsd> (L)
<rhizmoe> bored?
<dssdsd> (6)
<Naked89> How to install libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1) in ubuntu10.04?
<Kim4x> fornix:  cat /proc/interrupts
<Naked89> How to install libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1) in ubuntu10.04?
<rhizmoe> Naked89: looks like it's in qt4-x11
<rhizmoe> Naked89: and don't repeat every minute
<Naked89> rhizmoe: What does that mean>
<rhizmoe> it means you pasted your question again right after asking it
<azertyii> hello there
<azertyii> cut is what's for ?
<Naked89> rhizmoe: I thought nobody have seen my q.
<rhizmoe> Naked89: why, because it wasn't answered instantly?
<llutz> azertyii: type "whatis cut"
<fornix> Kim4x: just a moment
<azertyii> what is cut ?
<rhizmoe> man cut
<azertyii> ok what is cut ?
<azertyii> yes man
<llutz> azertyii: in a terminal, thats a command
<akSeya> hi folks :)
<rhizmoe> azertyii: good one, beavis
<azertyii> you don't know ?
<azertyii> yes of course it is a command
<rhizmoe> azertyii: you've been answered
<fergaw> Hi. I'm looking for some nice subtitle editor. It would be nice if it would run in console, dont need any GUI.
<llutz> azertyii: stop trolling
<fornix> Kim4x: http://pastebin.com/3UzYWSi2 is the output of cat /proc/interrupts
<Dante_> hii fellas
<akSeya> offtopic question.. "lol" means "laughing out loud". Do people use it to say they are laughing loud or like laughing without reason?!
<llutz> akSeya: most just use it without reason, just to show "hey look, i'm dumb"
<rhizmoe> akSeya: urban dictionary is thataway ->
<rhizmoe> it will educate you to the nuances of the english internet language
<Dante_> :P
<urthmover> I'm installing 11.10 using a minimal install.  The Kernel to install section has many choices.  What is the difference between linux-server and linux-image-3.0.0-13-server ?
<llutz> isn't "inux-server " just a meta package pulling latest PAE-kernel (actually linux-image-3.0.0-13-server)?
<Sanus> Okay.  I'm back.
<Sanus> And...
<Sanus> 10.04 is -not- detecting any of my drivers.
<Dante_> wb sanus
<Dante_> you mean sound driver ??
<Sanus> No wireless connection (It's a laptop), no video drivers, (Radeon HD 6350 or thereabouts)
<Sanus> I haven't heard any sounds either.
<Dante_> is it dell ??
<Dante_> what wireless chipset you got ??
<Sanus> HP Compaq Presario cq57
<Dante_> broadcom or atheros ??
<Sanus> One moment.
<Dante_> ok
<Sanus> Realtek semiconductor...?
<Dante_> thats your sound card i guess ...
<Sanus> Can't even enable desktop effects.
<Sanus> Nope, ethernet
<Dante_> im asking the wireless
<Sanus> I know.
<Sanus> It's the ethernet and wireless card.
<sandra_> linda: do you mind if I ask what it is you do for a living ?
<Sanus> Semiconductor doesn't necessarily mean sound.
<van7hu> hi folks
<Sanus> It literally says "Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Divice 8176 (rev 01)"
<Dante_> i know ...
<van7hu> is there a way to disable "executable space protector" in ubuntu?
<Dante_> well atheros drivers works fine with ubuntu but broadcom are blacklisted ...
<Dante_> u need to remove the blacklist if u got broadcom
<Dante_> goto system admin and hardware drivers ...
<Sanus> No proprietary drivers.
<gladosv2> hi guys, what is a good program to burn dvd's in ubuntu? documentation is terribly outdated :(
<Dante_> you did a system update ??
<Sanus> Yes.
<sandra_> odd broadcom is a very popular networking chip I wonder why Ubuntu would black list it ?
<Dante_> brasero disk burner
<dr_willis> gladosv2:  you mean to CREATE movie dvd's from avi files? or to burn dvd iso images? or make dvd data disks
<Chotaz`Work> Is it possible to check the ongoing File Operations on the terminal?
<Kim4x> fornix: I really don't know. You should try to analyse with  "cat /proc/interrupts" which service is taking so many ressources
<Sanus> ?
<gladosv2> movie dvd's from avi files, yes, dr_willis
<Dante_> well .. it still is ...
<Sanus> What about the disk burner?
<zykotick9> gladosv2, check out devede
<dr_willis> gladosv2:  i use devede normally for that. Its a bit basic. but it does exactly what i need.. a little weird to learn. but works decently well.
<soreau> gladosv2: I second devede
<Dante_> brasero disk burner
<gladosv2> thanks, I'll check it out :)
<Dante_> ^
<gladosv2> I recall having problems with brasero, though
<soreau> Dante_: You can't create dvd's from avi files with brasero
<dr_willis> fun thing about devede. its writen in python. :) i was able to customize it some to be  better for my needs
<soreau> dr_willis: interesting, I didn't know that
<Chotaz`Work> Is it possible to check ongoing file operations from the shell?
<AdvoWork> i think ive got a package on my system called ebox  how can I check, and remove it?
<phlak_user> Chotaz`Work: yes
<linda> apt-cache search ebox
<Sanus> So, Lucid Lynx is not detecting any of my hardware.
<dr_willis> ebox was renamed to somthng else i think
<dr_willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.16-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 666 kB, installed size 4052 kB
<Sanus> And it's not updating for any drivers.
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Dante_> you need a video cd maker ??
<phlak_user> Chotaz`Work: processes like cp, mv etc are visible in ps -fe
<Chotaz`Work> phlak_user:  thanks =D
<linda> sudo apt-get remove ebox
<zykotick9> AdvoWork, to check if you have it installed use "dpkg -l | grep ebox"
<Dante_> sanus what ubuntu version u use ??
<Sanus> Dante_ Lucid Lynx
<dr_willis> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Dante_> u can try upgrading .... i use 10.04 myself though
<n4dsp> Hello
<AdvoWork> zykotick9, yeah i do, can i completely remove it?
<zykotick9> AdvoWork, it's "optional" so that's up to you.
<n4dsp> Running 11.04 ,,,,how and can I download Google Earth?
<dr_willis> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Dante_> n4dsp ... apt-get install googleearth
<dr_willis> !info googleearth
<ubottu> Package googleearth does not exist in oneiric
<Dante_> :)
<gladosv2> !multiverse
<dr_willis> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.1 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, heh..google earth will install , but good luck trying to launch it ...it just times out here even with the lsb-core files installed
<dr_willis> havent tried it in ages.
<n4dsp> will give it a try. thanks
<Dante_> anyone here tried installing gnome3 on ubuntu LTS ??
<dr_willis> one way to break a system :)
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, google maps dos the job now ...it's almost as good as aworking google earth , even has the street view option
<soreau> The fonts in google earth here are HUGE. Any idea how to fix it?
<dr_willis> BluesKaj:  i use my android phone 99% of the time now.
<james538227> hey has anyone had much luck installing a wireless driver on a headless ubuntu server especially  the RT2860 ralink driver?
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, cool :)
<klonkr> Can anyone help me with aplay? I want to output sound over hdmi and Im able to do so with "aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" But is it possible to send all audio with a sinple command?
<Dante_> de_willis :what if you build the packages from the source for your system and then install it ??
<dr_willis> klonkr:  checked the settings in pavcontrol yet?
<dr_willis> Dante_:  i imagine that will break just as badly...
<dr_willis> since the packages are 'built from the source' ...
<santanuc> hi
<dr_willis> how would it be differnt then allready made packages.
<klonkr> dr_willis: I run arch and dont have that installed
<AdvoWork> zykotick9, dpkg -l | grep ebox lists loads of packages but sudo apt-get remove ebox says it doesnt exist. Any ideas?
<santanuc> is there any version of ubuntu to run on tablets like Galaxy Tab?
<dr_willis> klonkr:  no idea on arch. pavcontol is part of the pulse audio tools
<Dante_> well u need resources to build the packages ... and the packages will be build according to the resources available on my system ...
<BluesKaj> klonkr, yeah make your hdmi out Card 0 or default device in alsa.conf
<dr_willis> santanuc:  not seen any... yet.
<Dante_> not any other ...
<Dante_> so it may work ...
<dr_willis> Dante_:  i imagine theres some deeper reason for things breaking..
<kool_tool> I just installed Ubuntu (64bit) 11.10 on my new PC. Both of my USB scanners worked after the installation (using simple scan); however, they don't after I run & install the 175 + updates. Presently, I re-installed 11.10 on my PC, and am not updating the PC. Is there a work-around for this problem?
<klonkr> BluesKaj: but i dont want it to be default, this is my laptop and i just need to be albe to switch to hdmi output sometiems
<zykotick9> AdvoWork, you need the specific package name from the "dpkg -l" output, but it looks like the package name is "ebox" (sorry difficult for me to see, as it's not an included package on my non-ubuntu distro)
<Dante_> well there is a high possibilty that my gnome2 may completely collapse with gnome3 not even working ...
<Dante_> but it's worth a shot ;)
<dr_willis> Dante_:  i dont find it worth the effort.. you been asking about this for some time now.. why havent you allready done it?
<Dante_> i wanna see how will it respond ...
<yrlnry> In KDE, is there a way to change the title of a single window?
<Dante_> coz im building the packages right now and installing a virtual machine with ubuntu 10.04
<Dante_> i will test it there first ...
<Dante_> im not that crazy :S
<Dante_> :P
<dr_willis> Dante_:  now if you installed Kubuntu, in the vm.. then well it might work...
<new2net> How do I change my hostname correctly?  I did it with `sudo hostname newhostname` about two weeks ago but it didn't work, some things are still recognizing my old hostname, some things (terminal) recognize my new hostname.
<dr_willis> assuming the breakage is from gnome conflicts
<zykotick9> !hostname | new2net
<ubottu> new2net: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Dante_> yeps ...
<BluesKaj> klonkr, pls explain "all audio" do you mean pcm/spdif ?
<new2net> zykotick9, Oh wow... I would have never guessed that. Thanks
<dr_willis> klonkr:  you are running arch linux right now on it?
<zykotick9> new2net, be SURE to change in both files!  that sudo "may not work properly" means sudo won't work!
<AdminSetup> Hi....Can I install Ubuntu on a tablet ?
<Dante_> well it's easy to change login sessions from gdm but how you do that in xserver ??
<dr_willis> AdminSetup:  ive not seen any tablet roms with ubuntu made into them..
<new2net> zykotick9, hehe ;) i will make sure to do it like how ubottu told me
<klonkr> BluesKaj: I'm not sure what that is, but what I want to do is to send video and audio (movie) over hdmi to my TV and keep my defaults to my laptop
<klonkr> dr_willis: yea
<dr_willis> klonkr:  if you are using arch linux, then you should be asking in their channel, and checking their decently done faq/wiki pages.
<michele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<michele> !list
<klonkr> BluesKaj: the video part is fixed, easily done with xandr and some flags, but I'm not able to get the sound going
<dr_willis> when i plug my laptop into hdmi in ubuntu with gnome. it switches over to the monitor automaticially last i tried it.
<dr_willis> well i may have to hit the laptops fn-monitor keys. :)
<klonkr> dr_willis: thanks but i've read all there is to read about this in their wiki (and i got video working, yay). Will try to channel, thanks!
<santanuc> hi is there any version of ubuntu for tablets like Galaxy Tab
<dr_willis> im not sure why you were trying #ubuntu when you were running arch.. the 2 disrtos are about as differnt as they can be. :)
<shanky> hi, I wrongly removed /etc/nginx
<dr_willis> !find /etc/nginx
<klonkr> dr_willis: hehe yea I know, but the command aplay should work the same
<ubottu> File /etc/nginx found in nginx-common
<dr_willis> klonkr:  ubuntu and gnome use pulse audio.. thus the use of pavcontrol
<shanky> dr_willis: thanks
<RiceKing> I want the old screen saver menu with the bunch of screensavers back.  How can I without crewing things up?  I am using Ubuntu 11.10
<saimanoj> hello everyone.
<saimanoj> Is the new patch of the Linux Kernel regarding ASPM problem is being added to precise?
<jrib> !precise | saimanoj
<ubottu> saimanoj: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> shanky: get the nginx.deb and then: sudo dpkg --force-confmiss -i package.deb
<shanky> llutz: that did not work, it was due to nginx-common, it is working now thanks to dr_willis
<RiceKing> Ayone?
<jrib> shanky: nginx-common according to ubottu.  You should just be able to do something like: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install nginx-common
<Jragon> Hi
<shanky> jrib: thanks
<Dante_> how can u unzip all the tar.bz2 files in a folder ...
<Dante_> ??
<santanuc> i want to uninstall android and run ubuntu on Galaxy Tab. is it possible?
<jrib> Dante_: for loop
<Jragon> For some reason my keyboard is not on the British English layout, how can I fix this?
<Dante_> huh
<murfie> for t in *.tar.bz2; do tar xjf $p; done
<Gentoo64> Jragon, setxkbmap gb
<murfie> eh, $t
<jrib> Jragon: you can also just use the keyboard preferences application
<Gentoo64> ^ sorry
<Dante_> thanks a lot .. :)
<Gentoo64> i assumed hed tried thta
<jrib> "$t"
<Jragon> Thanks very much Gentoo64
<marcin_m> Hi how can i obtain in 11.10 suare layout of virtual pulpits not 4 screens in one line, when i switch the pulpits
<Gentoo64> Jragon, did you try the keyboard prefernnces?
<marcin_m> ?
<Jragon> No
<Gentoo64> Jragon, you should be able to add a layout
<zykotick9> jrib, hopefully .tar.bz2 files won't have spaces in them ;)
<Gentoo64> Jragon, use the preferences instead
<beterraba> Hi.On a minimal installation what should i install first; LXDE or LightDM? Do i need to install any X before that?
<Gentoo64> doesnt matter
<beterraba> Gentoo64: doesn't Xorg?
<Jragon> When ever I boot Ubuntu I have my external HDD plugged in, but I have to take it out and re-plug it in, to mount it... How can I automatically mount it?
<beterraba> oops
<Gentoo64> beterraba, lxde should pull in xorg though
<Gentoo64> beterraba, install xorg then lxde then lightdm
<Gentoo64> for the sake of it
<beterraba> Gentoo64: doesn´t matter LXDE or LightDM. How about X?
<Gentoo64> no it doesnt matter what order i mean
<beterraba> Gentoo64: thanks so much
<Gentoo64> Jragon, add it to fstab
<beterraba> Gentoo64: just apt-get install xorg? (sorry)
<Jragon> What's fstab?
<Gentoo64> beterraba, im not sure the name
<Gentoo64> beterraba, apt-cache search xorg
<beterraba> Gentoo64: it's ok. thank you!
<Gentoo64> probably xorg-server
<santanuc> Jragon: u need to have a /etc/fstab entry for the filesystem on ur drive
<zykotick9> !fstab | Jragon
<ubottu> Jragon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zykotick9> Jragon, will you ALWAYS have the external attached?
<Jragon> No
<Jragon> But most of the time
<zykotick9> Jragon, then you might not want to use fstab, or use the noauto option.  Good luck.
<Jragon> Okay
<Jragon> How can I mount a .cue file?
<santanuc> Jragon: then put a mount entry in .profile or .bash_login
<zykotick9> Jragon, you can't.  You can try to convert it to ISO but that will fail for many disk image types (especially ones in bin/cue format)
<Jragon> Can I mount a .bin then?
<zykotick9> Jragon, nope - see above
<raheel> how we can change buttons of close and minimize to right side?
<Jragon> What can I do to fix this then?
<zykotick9> !controls | raheel
<ubottu> raheel: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Artemis3> Jragon, install a package called acetoneiso
<zykotick9> Jragon, Artemis3's suggestion might work
<rockbadger2> I'm running mythweb on ubuntu with static IP address. From another computer it works completely fine, so there is a working network connection. However, on the Ubuntu machine, I can't get internet for Firefox/synaptic etc. - any ideas/links?
<zykotick9> rockbadger2, see if you have /etc/resolv.conf with valid DNS server inso
<zykotick9> s/inso/info/
<rhizmoe> you would also need a default gateway
<zykotick9> rockbadger2, are you using Network Manager or the interfaces file to set static?
<beterraba> Gentoo64: both LXDE and LightDM pull X packages. thanks for your help. :)
<Gentoo64> ok
<rockbadger2> someone else set it up - last time I used it it was working, but someone may have changed settings when setting up the static ip
<Gentoo64> well cat /etc/network/interfaces
<rockbadger2> i suspect they would have used network manager though
<ubernoob> hi
<Gentoo64> hi
<santanuc> hi
<zykotick9> rockbadger2, in that case you need to investigate the N-M settings for DNS/default gateway then - sorry I haven't used N-M for a while so not sure what you should be looking for, BUT N-M is going to overwrite resolv.conf so checking that is useless.  Good luck.
<ubernoob> anyone here use geeqie? I'm trying to configure it so that I can launch pdfs in document viewer, when I use the thumbnails view of geeqie. I can't seem to find any way of doing this...
<rockbadger2> thanks all
<zykotick9> ubernoob, my geeqie doesn't seem to support PDFs at all
<ubernoob> zykotick9, not even to the extent of firing off another program to handle the actual file?
<ubernoob> wow, I didn't expect that at all
<ubernoob> what's a good general thumbnail viewer then? something that's sort of equivalent to Adobe Bridge?
<zykotick9> ubernoob, mine doesn't even show the PDF (but we are probably using different versions, so yours is probably different)
<Dante_> how can i build a .deb file from a source file ??
<Gentoo64> ubernoob, what about eog
<ubernoob> zykotick9, mine didn't either, I had to root around in the preferences to get filters off and to display hidden files
<Gentoo64> ubernoob, or feh
<Gentoo64> eog is nice
<ubernoob> Gentoo64, I've never heard of either (as the name implies, I'm a newbie). Thanks for that. I'll install both and see how I get on with them.
<Gentoo64> im pretty sure ubuntu comes with eog
<Tahvok> hi there, i've been using openSUSE for about 5 years as a modern user, and recently moved to ubuntu. Is there any guide to move from one distribution to ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> Tahvok, no
<Gentoo64> Tahvok, apart from the package manager and some files, youll just learn as you go. should take less than a day
<ubernoob> Gentoo64, oh? I definitely have to look around then 'cos I've installed geeqie just to use the thumbnails to view folders and sort through all the mess I have.
<Tahvok> that is what i'm asking, just the beginning (package manager, some good known commands..)
<searchfgold> I'm trying to install gtkmm2.0-dev so I can compile a program, does anyone know how to do that?
<Gentoo64> Tahvok, apt-get instal to install
<Gentoo64> Tahvok, apt-get remove or apt-get purge to remove. apt-cache search to search
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | Dante_
<ubottu> Dante_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<zykotick9> searchfgold, see !checkinstall above as well
<th^2> hello. im trying to set up sylpheed for gmail. is there any way to tell sypheed to download like 10 newest mails?
<Dante_> thanks ... :)
<searchfgold> Thanks, I didn't know about that. But I haven't even gotten to that point yet, it's a ./configure error.
<Tahvok> another problem i have, install the video card driver (ati). in opensuse, i just added a repo, then installed two packages from it, called "fglrx" and another "ati - something.." is it the same for ubuntu? is there any guide?
<Gentoo64> Tahvok, type in terminal jockey-gtk
<Gentoo64> if you cant find it elsewhere
<ubernoob> also, is vlc the best video player available? (it's very good and I have no complaints, just curious)
<Gentoo64> it should manage the drivers in a gui
<zykotick9> !ati | Tahvok
<ubottu> Tahvok: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<th^2> hello. im trying to set up sylpheed for gmail. is there any way to tell sypheed to download like 10 newest mails?
<zykotick9> ubernoob, there is no best, it's what you find best.  VLC is OK, but "mplayer - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux"
<BluesKaj> !patience | th^2
<ubottu> th^2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tahvok> Gentoo64, zykotick9 : thanks for all the help!
<raheel> how can I add new panel in ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> raheel: You can not.
<james538227> hey, has anyone install rt2860 wireless driver on ubuntu server, i have installed the whole thing but need some points in setting ip/wep config
<Lin-ZZzZ> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Qualia> I can't kill a process, it simply doesn't kill the program, the program is stuck (skype)
<Qualia> What can i do ?
<Rods_Tiger> I can't get gparted to start. I installed it, I start it, it asks for my password, I give it, it gives me a turning wheel for a short while, then nothing. Every time.
<zykotick9> Rods_Tiger, try starting it from a terminal, and see if it gives any output - you might need gksudo to start it.
<zykotick9> Qualia, do you know the exact PID or the exact process name?
<Rods_Tiger> from a terminal I get this: /usr/sbin/gpartedbin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkmm-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Qualia> yes zykotick9
<A|i3N> Hi! I've got lamp installed on one of the local machines, and also on the one I'm on now. On both computers there is a wordpress installation. When I go to the other computer's IP address, the main wordpress index comes up just fine. But when I try to go to wp-admin, it redirects me to wp-adming on *this* computer. I've tried stop apache2 on this machine and it just comes up with 404 so I'm guessing the problem is on the other computer? A
<A|i3N> nyone know what causes this?
<Rods_Tiger> but surely it's just supposed to work when I click on the icon?
<zykotick9> Qualia, basically use "kill -9 PID#" or "killall -9 PROCESSNAME" - don't start using -9 for everything though, you should ONLY use it after trying a regular kill/killall first
<new2net> zykotick9, k. now im awake enough to try this
<ubernoob> thanks all
<ubernoob> bye
<zykotick9> new2net, the hostname change - good luck (i'm sure you won't need it though)
<new2net> zykotick9, so do I need to use "sudo hostname newHostName" to change it permanently or just edit the files mentioned?
<Qualia> zykotick9, thank you kind sir. It worked.
<Rods_Tiger> gparted is still not starting, either properly or through the terminal
<zykotick9> new2net, don't worry about the hostname command - just change in both files and reboot
<luist> hey guys i have a chroot to generate a livecd. i cant run update-initramfs -u to update the loading logo: http://pastie.org/2884835    im following this guide: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd-p2  (the liveCD is working already, just cant update the loading logo)
<zykotick9> Qualia, nice
<Rods_Tiger> everything is up to date
<Rods_Tiger> never mind, I'll find another app if gparted doesn't work
<new2net> zykotick9, so easy :)  gksu gedit /etc/hostname && gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<zykotick9> new2net, yup ;)
<sirjoebob> Hey all. I have a quick conundrum. I am away from work and need to be able to get to my ubuntu 11.10 box from home. I am connected with SSH but need to enable auto-login so I can access the vino VNC server. I am able to forward X11 over VNC but need actual vnc access to my box
<dbolser> hihi
<sirjoebob> I meant I can forward x11 over ssh
<dbolser> what is the last version of ub to include gnome2, and where can I download it?
<zykotick9> dbolser, if your looking for a supported distro with gnome2 i'd suggest debian stable - it'll have gnome2 for probably another year or more.
<dbolser> zykotick9: IC
<dbolser> and how about ubutu (no support obviously)
<zykotick9> dbolser, or 10.04LTS
<Artemis3> zykotick9, wheezy switched to gnome3 already... perhaps ubuntu 10.04 lts
<dbolser> hmm
<sirjoebob> Can anyone tell me how to enable automatic login on ubuntu 11.10 from command line only?
<Lin-ZZzZ> damn you guiys type alot
<Rods_Tiger> I can't find another partition editor other than gparted, which doesn't work.
<Lin-ZZzZ> !nounity
<Lin-ZZzZ> !nounity
<zivester> how does one exit fullscreen mode with vncviewer?
<dbolser> The devs go to all this troube to support the blind, deaf, mobility impaired and so on, but the anally retentive need support too (i.e. don't keep changing things) ;-)
<Artemis3> Rods_Tiger, gdisk is worth if you don't mind cli
<Rods_Tiger> gdisk? Ok, I'll try
<dbolser> zivester: shift-alt-f11 or something
<dbolser> ctrl-shift-backspace...
<Jragon> How do I mount my windows drivE#?
<new2net> zykotick9, worked... but now unity is kind of odd... is there any way to adjust screen resolution/position for unity?
<hrolf> How can I use k3b to create an iso image of a CD ?
<Rods_Tiger> gdisk is no use, it can't resize
<Jragon> Sorry, how can I mount my windows partition
<Guest52766> I just installed openssh-client and server
<Jragon> It's in sda1
<Artemis3> Rods_Tiger, is parted failing?
<Guest52766> But still i can't login to the pc
<zivester> yah i dont want to enter it because i will have to hard reset my comp again.. because i dont know how to kill it
<Rods_Tiger> gparted doesn't start at all
<dbolser> zykotick9: is 10:04 (with gnome 2) debian only, or is that a ubuntu release too?
<Guest52766> and i have forwared port 22 too
<Artemis3> Rods_Tiger, parted is the cli only
<zykotick9> dbolser, Ubuntu 10.04LTS is an ubuntu release
<dbolser> zykotick9: that comes with gnome 2?
<dbolser> Guest52766: which server?
<zykotick9> dbolser, yup, no unity at all there
<dbolser> the_holstar: which server?
<the_holstar> openssh-server
<dbolser> zykotick9: ty
<th^2> how do i change lubuntu login wallpaper?
<dbolser> zykotick9: can I download that somewhere official?
<new2net> zykotick9, nevermind.. I got it :) perfect ^_^
<zykotick9> dbolser, yup ubuntu.com
<Artemis3> dbolser, debian squeeze is the last one with gnome2, but once wheezy becomes the new stable... well i suppose the time old-stable lasts
<dbolser> zykotick9: ty
<dbolser> 12:50 < Artemis3> dbolser, debian squeeze is the last one with gnome2, but once
<dbolser> sorry
<dbolser> I meant to say, Artemis3, I'm scared to try Debian
<pikaciu> Jragon: it doesn't show in Nautilus side bar ?
<ragnarok> Question: i installed an ubuntu 10.10 dvdrom and run apt-get update, upgrade, dist -upgrade. All done. I get a notification from package manager to update to ubuntu 11.04. i run it and it gets packages. WTF?
<dbolser> I feel I should stick to ubuntu
<Jragon> No, pikaciu
<dbolser> really I'm looking for good vmware 'unity' linux (different unity)
<Artemis3> dbolser, as you wish, i suggest 10.04lts then... but seriously consider moving to xubuntu/lubuntu
<dbolser> yeah... I'm in love with gnome 2 though
<Rods_Tiger> never mind, nothing works
<dbolser> xbuntu... what is it... xfce, it's nice, but its not gnome2
<Artemis3> dbolser, sadly, the gnome developers decided to end that project so...
<luist> hey guys i have a chroot to generate a livecd. i cant run update-initramfs -u to update the loading logo: http://pastie.org/2884835    im following this guide: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd-p2  (the liveCD is working already, just cant update the loading logo)
<dbolser> Artemis3: they don't support asburgers spectrum disorders ;-)
<dbolser> I can't find a url for 10:04 on ubuntu.com
<dbolser> only a fancy downloader that lists two options
<pikaciu> Jragon:  you have to mount it in /mnt
<Jragon> How?
<dbolser> Jragon: man mount
<ragnarok> Question: i installed an ubuntu 10.10 dvdrom and run apt-get update, upgrade, dist -upgrade. All done. I get a notification from package manager to update to ubuntu 11.04. i run it and it gets packages. WTF?
<dbolser> Jragon: there may be a fancier way though
<Artemis3> dbolser, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<zivester> ya, so anyone know how to exist tightvnc fullscreen on ubuntu 11.10
 * zivester exit*
<dbolser> zivester: ctrl-shift-backspace?
<dbolser> Artemis3: ty
<theadmin> ragnarok: Well, you're upgrading to Natty now, so it has newer repos, and thus newer packages
<zivester> that didn't work for me.. does that work for you?
<dbolser> can't remember
<sirjoebob> Is it possible to enable autologin for Ubuntu 11.10 from command line?
<zykotick9> ragnarok, apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade stays on the same version, the update manager is now upgrading you to a new ubuntu as theadmin noted.
<sKeiths> when i start my computer both my network card exist. but after a reboot one no longer exists. the ethX is missing, and the entry in lspci is missing too.
<afro> hi
<afro> how do I check wich port are in use and what prog are using them?
<Dante_> nmap localhost
<llutz> afro: sudo lsof -i
<Dante_> afro or you can use nessus ...
<Dante_> for more details
<llutz> afro: or sudo  netstat -tulpen
<Jragon> When ever i do a sudo command I get this: sudo: /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (040777), should be mode 0700
<new2net> thats not good
<zykotick9> Jragon, what is the output of "ls -ld /var/lib/sudo/"
<Jragon> drwxrwxrwx 4 root root 4096 1985-01-01 00:00 /var/lib/sudo/
<zykotick9> Jragon, ya, that's world writable
<llutz> Jragon: sudo chmod 700 /var/lib/sudo/
<Jragon> Okay thanks
<trism> sirjoebob: if you are using lightdm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-with-lightdm (see the second answer)
<theadmin> !find slim
<ubottu> Found: python-slimmer, python3-slimmer, slim, slime, slimevolley
<theadmin> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<theadmin> yay, available :D
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<Dante_> !info fatrat
<ubottu> fatrat (source: fatrat): multi-protocol download manager, feature rich and extensible via plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-2 (oneiric), package size 1046 kB, installed size 2348 kB
<sirjoebob> trism:  I don't have a lightdm folder in /etc
<Shwaiil> Q: In Mac OSX there's a panel / widget that let us change current program we're on. Can I find that for Ubuntu too ? whats the name ? Tks for looking
<pikaciu> Jragon: what's the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<Dante_> !info jondo
<ubottu> Package jondo does not exist in oneiric
<trism> sirjoebob: then probably not using lightdm
<sirjoebob> truism: I believe I am still using gdm
<Dante_> !info prism
<ubottu> Package prism does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> Shwaiil:  current 'program' meaning what?
<theadmin> Shwaiil: Um, it's on the left, the panel?
<dbolser> ty all
<Dante_> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1 (oneiric), package size 1584 kB, installed size 7064 kB
<Shwaiil> dr_willis, theadmin tks for looking. Its a hotkey feature that u can find in ubuntu and also in win7 I think. Shows u a panel with some programs that are already running, u simple have to choose the program u want, and it goes to it
<theadmin> Shwaiil: Alt-tab?
<dr_willis> Shwaiil:  you mean alt-tab ?
<theadmin> dr_willis: lol :D
<Dante_> !info nessus
<ubottu> Package nessus does not exist in oneiric
<llutz> !botabuse > Dante_
<era878> How can I install jscalibrator in Oneric?
<ubottu> Dante_, please see my private message
<trism> sirjoebob: the gdm admin guide: http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/3.2/configuration.html.en has information on configuring autologin in /etc/gdm/custom.conf but I haven't tried it recently
<Shwaiil> ALT + TAB thanks =D
<zykotick9> Dante_, could you please do that in PM
<Shwaiil> didnt knew I had this by default
<dr_willis> !find jscalibrator
<ubottu> Package/file jscalibrator does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> Shwaiil:  a rather standard key combo. :)
<zykotick9> dr_willis, i think it's in joystick (but could be wrong)
<Shwaiil> never used it :D pretty handy
<era878> where can i find the source for jscalibrator?
<sirjoebob> trism: I will try those out. Thanks for the guidance.
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  i think its called somthing else these days..
<Shwaiil> we have this in win too ? alt + tab ?! dr_willis
<zykotick9> dr_willis, could be?
<dr_willis> Shwaiil:  have for like the last 10+ years...
<Shwaiil> LOL
<Shwaiil> never used it
<panther3> hey guys & girls, i have a problem..care to help?
<theadmin> panther3: Sure thing, just ask
<Shwaiil> its called a task switch I see
<zykotick9> Shwaiil, see if you can find a windows-selector somewhere (that's what it's called in gnome2 anyways)
<era878> So how can I reconfigure a joystick without jscalibrator?
<panther3> installed ubuntu dual boot yesterday, can seemingly connect to wireless network, but can't load any webpages, and connection is erratic. also, can't install any updates or drivers :-(
<dr_willis> era878:  i think theres some other tools that d  the same job.
<FlavioTrashPunk> hello
<zykotick9> era878, jscal just calibrates axis - usually you configure controls in the program/game you're using
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install joystick
<dr_willis> and try jscal
<theadmin> panther3: Can you ping anything?
<dr_willis> is all ive ever used lately
<panther3> haven't tried
<pikaciu> ping 8.8.8.8
<dr_willis> !info evtest
<ubottu> evtest (source: evtest): utility to monitor Linux input device events. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.28-1 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 104 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<FlavioTrashPunk> #join lorea
<dr_willis> jscal          jscal-restore  jscal-store    jstest
<Shwaiil> Q: Is 11.10 ok ? any of you guys get woste to the new interface ?
<dr_willis> Shwaiil:  its not that new. unity was out in 11.04
<dr_willis> :)
<theadmin> Shwaiil: I don't like Unity, but... XFCE's great everywhere :D
<mang0> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<pikaciu> yep :)
<panther3> theadmin: got a load of text but can't really paste it as im on the laptop now and the desktop is where the problem is
<theadmin> panther3: Well, does it ping it?
<theadmin> panther3: I mean, is anything happening or do you just get an error like "No such host"?
<Shwaiil> theadmin, I header about it. But does compiz work on it ?
<Shwaiil> to have that neat effects
<theadmin> Shwaiil: It does, but I'm fine without it
<panther3> theadmin: no yeah something is happening...oh wait now it says 'destination host unreachable'
<theadmin> Shwaiil: Compiz is desktop-independent. It works on anything.
<theadmin> panther3: I see...
<theadmin> panther3: Do you actually have an IP? Type "ifconfig", find wlan0 and see if you have one
<Shwaiil> theadmin, I see. I'm now checking XFCE and this look light. I sugested my friend to install ubuntu, because he liked what he saw in my machine. but my version is 10.04 . He doesnt like "Unity", I'm wondering if XFCE is easy for him to install without any experience in ubuntu ?
<panther3> theadmin: 'no command "ipconfig" found
<pikaciu> ifconfig
<theadmin> panther3: ...read carefully, it's iFconfig
<panther3> theadmin: sorry, my bad
<Shwaiil> theadmin, i'm asking this because I'm not finding it available in Software center
<theadmin> Shwaiil: XFCE is, basically, a gnome2 clone :D
<Gentoo64> ipconfig is windows afaik
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I make port 3306 accessible to anyone with a username and password?
<theadmin> Gentoo64: correct
<panther3> theadmin: no mention of wlan0 but wlan2 is there
<Shwaiil> theadmin, GNOME2, XFCE, UNITY, etc these are names for desktop-environments. Is that right ?
<Gentoo64> panther3: try ifconfig -a
<theadmin> panther3: Fine, does it have an IP?
<theadmin> Shwaiil: Yeah.
<theadmin> Shwaiil: Well, Unity is just a decoration ("shell") thing that runs on top of GNOME libraries, actually.
<Shwaiil> So, if I want to know more about this. I can search for "Desktop-environments" for linux. Is that it ?
<theadmin> Shwaiil: Correct, well, a few notable ones are: GNOME, KDE, XFCE, LXDE, Openbox, E17 and, well, Unity.
<Shwaiil> theadmin, so, its not a Desktop-environment. So, couldnt we download Ubuntu without it ? by default ?
<jiltdil> Any one tried CLFS project?  If yes. I want some suggestion. Thanks
<TaZeR> try gnome 3 guys its so cool once you customize it i feel like im from the future
<Gentoo64> Shwaiil: yeah. the main ones are gnome,kde,xfce,lxde. then theres loads of window managers
<panther3> theadmin: yes, i think so, 'inet addr: 192........'
<theadmin> panther3: Sounds fine... hm, strange
<panther3> :-(
<Shwaiil> I like Gnome then
<TaZeR> when my friends see my computer they say wow are you running a supercomputer mainframe i never seen this before!
<Shwaiil> but i'll check KDE and the other
<theadmin> Shwaiil: Gnome2 and gnome3 are completely different, but XFCE is like gnome2.
<Gentoo64> Shwaiil: just type them into google images
<Dante_> im trying to build a source but im getting this error :> configure: error: glib-compile-schemas not found. :/
<pikaciu> i love the little mouse
<korokos> Shwaiil, if you want to install ubuntu without any desktop manager then you should try minimal install or simly debian
<Shwaiil> yeah, Gentoo64 currently seeing it :) I'm on 10.04, this means I'm on gnome2
<Gentoo64> pikaciu: its a gutter rat
<pikaciu> :S
<panther3> theadmin: yesterday i tried sudo apt-get update and it seemed to be installing some updates from there, and then when i went back to the update manager the list seemed to have changed, and when i tried installing updates it said there wasn't enough memory..
<Shwaiil> Is Gnome a copy of Mac Osx environment ?
<korokos> is anyone recommend gnome 3 install on ubuntu 11.10 minimal?
<Dante_> :S
<Gentoo64> Shwaiil: no. eveyrone says that
<theadmin> Shwaiil: No, Unity is
<TaZeR> i like how i can click activities and i see a big thumbnail of my porno video on the side
 * jiltdil unity gnome kde is far better than xfce 
<novaspirit> hey does anyone know of any window list manager for a horizontal panel for lucid
<Gentoo64> TaZeR: :)
<Dante_> first complete the minimal install by installing ubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> unity is not much like os-x either...
<Gentoo64> TaZeR: not sure where theyre stored. chattr +i ~/.thumbnails
<dr_willis> novaspirit:  theres various panel/windowlist tools and docks you can instgall.
<Shwaiil> Unity doesnt look like mac osx :T gnome looks more like it I dunno :X
<Dante_> im trying to build a source but im getting this error :> configure: error: glib-compile-schemas not found. :/
<ragnarok> TaZeR: trololo
<panther3> theadmin: but since then i had to reinstall ubuntu anyway because i tried to add memory to ubuntu partition but messed up windows partition in the proccess..not my finest hour
<dr_willis> i dont think gnome looks like ox-s at all...
<TaZeR> its ok i can just click to watch =)
<Gentoo64> TaZeR: ah convenient
<Gentoo64> thought you meant because of family members
<ragnarok> convenient he says
<ragnarok> ahahahaha
<TaZeR> ragnarok im highlighting a very important feature to me
<ragnarok> i get it
<novaspirit> dr_willis would you happend to know names? i've used ones preinstalled with ubuntu but they mostly for vertial panel setup
<ragnarok> dr_willis: any relation to bruce?
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<jiltdil> neither of  gnome or unity looks like mac os
<dr_willis> novaspirit:  err.. i think you may be getting vertical and horizonal backwards..
<novaspirit> hahah yea
<Shwaiil> Q: How to check wish environment I have installed ?
<dr_willis> most docks go across the bottom. :) many can do up/down.
<Gentoo64> docky looks most mac like of them all
<novaspirit> dr_willis: my mistake
<dr_willis> theres some alterantve 'window selector' panels in the repos also..
<mord> anyone with a g{53,74}sx: any blockers with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> i forget the name - saw it the other day at an webupd8 blog. I might have it bookmarked at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<dr_willis> mord:  im not sure anyone knows what you are talking about.
<Dante_> lol
<mord> dr_willis: i'm hoping if someone has a g53sx he/she recognises "g53sx"
<novaspirit> you have alot of good stuff on your site dr_willis ! bookmarked
<dr_willis> novaspirit:  yep. search the delicious tags also.. often better hits  then google.
<pikaciu> dr_willis: which site ?
<dr_willis>  bookmarked at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<novaspirit> http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<pikaciu> dr_willis: do you have some emacs tutorial ?
<MonkeyDust> this is my site http://linuxbachot.co.cc/
<dr_willis> pikaciu:  nope. but i bet theres emacs tutorial taggs at delicious.com
<pikaciu> ok
<panther3> theadmin: ?
<ragnarok> dr_willis: the troll patrol here yet?
<dr_willis> huh?
<panther3> can anyone help me? pretty pleeease
<Gentoo64> panther3: whats the problem
<panther3> Gentoo64: installed dual boot ubuntu about yesterday, will connect to wireless but web wont load, updates wont install and connection is erratic
<Gentoo64> panther3: so it sometimes works?
<Gentoo64> panther3: its probably the ubuntu wireless driver. i dont know anything about wireless myself but so many people complain about wireless cutting out with ubuntu
<panther3> Gentoo64: no, it's the same always, but the connection cuts off and comes on again, although no matter what the internet wont load
<novaspirit> panther3: /etc/resolv.conf not configured?
<MonkeyDust> panther3  same issue with a normal ethernet connection?
<panther3> saying that, i just managed to install a driver for the first time
<panther3> MonkeyDust: no ethernet wire i'm afraid
<MonkeyDust> ethernet is the most normal, stable and fast connection
<panther3> novaspirit: noob here, what does that entail?
<novaspirit> panther3, that set your dns let me look up a code for you
<panther3> MonkeyDust: unfortunately i live in a loft, router is downstairs
<novaspirit> panther3: try sudo echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' > /etc/resolv.conf
<novaspirit> this will put the nameserver 8.8.8.8 into the resolv.conf file telling your computer to use google as your dns
<Gentoo64> panther3: do you use windows, and does it work on that?
<panther3> hang on a sec, just restarted after managing to download a driver and some updates are actually installing right now
<panther3> Gentoo64: yes, everything is fine on windows
<Gentoo64> ok well its not the router then
<novaspirit> i'm not in your shoes so it's hard to say that will work. if you ping www.google.com do you get a result?
<Gentoo64> prob the driver
<panther3> how would the driver mess it up though?
<panther3> just curious
<almoxarife> novaspirit: networkmanager overwrites resolv.conf
<lictuel_> Hello, I have upgraded Ubuntu to 11.10.
<Dante_> hii
<Dante_> nice
<lictuel_> Now I do not have a problem with the surface
<lictuel_> it is gone
<Gentoo64> panther3: i thought you said you installed a driver and now it works :s
<almoxarife> panther3: you will need to add the dns name server via network manager or it will be lost on the next reboot
<Dante_> im trying to build a source but im getting this error :> configure: error: glib-compile-schemas not found. :/ , i have even installed libglib2 still not working
<lictuel_> Can someone tell me how to activate Gnome or unity?
<Gentoo64> lictuel_: login...
<Gentoo64> :s
<Dante_> :@
<panther3> Gentoo64: its working right now, yes, but i don't understand why, and i have a feeling it might not last
<almoxarife> Dante_: the package you added had a .dev extension
<panther3> almoxarife: how do I go about that?
<Gentoo64> panther3: idk. like i say i dont know anything about wireless. except that its unreliable
<new2net> Lets say someone manages to get past snort, udf, squid, my cisco FW, NAT, arpalert, netfilter, and Lebron- my 24/7 guard outside my house. I would like to set up tripwire; a last line of defense integrity checker which monitors sensitive files on my OS. What would the sensitive files for Natty be? /bin/bash is an example- but what else?
<Dante_> yes it did
<almoxarife> panther3: what version you running?
<zulunite> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<panther3> Gentoo64: yeah, well hopefully it stays like this, cheers for your help :-)
<Dante_> almoxrife .. what do i do now ??
<Gentoo64> new2net: overparanoid?
<panther3> almoxarife: 11.10
<Dante_> it had -dev
<mehlol> Dante, what did you do
<trism> Dante_: glib-compile-schemas is in libglib2.0-bin
<mehlol> Sorry, what do you need help with?
<Gentoo64> new2net: what about apparmor? setting that up
<Gentoo64> making profiles etc
<almoxarife> panther3: see the network icon top right?
<panther3> almoxarife: yep
<luist> hey guys i changed a logo on the loading screen, inside the CHROOT to make a LiveCD. i ran update-initramfs -u but it only changed the logo when turning off, not when turning on! anyone help?
<dr_willis> new2net:  if you are that worried about it. you can set up most  of / to be on a read only filesystem
<almoxarife> panther3: see 'settings' when clicked?
<Dante_> trism: i checked my synaptic and none libglib2.9 got bin at the end...
<dr_willis> luist:  often the 3d drivers for nvidia or ati conflict with the plymouth logo. so it dosent show any logo at boot.. but does at shutdown. that might be the issue.
<Dante_> 2.0
<Dante_> :@
<trism> Dante_: which ubuntu version is this?
<Dante_> 10.04
<Dante_> LTS
<azert> hello
<new2net> Gentoo64, good suggestion. But the worst thing I could do is be sitting on a box I think is secure, and then 3 months from now find out someone has pwnd me and had access for 8 weeks. It has happened to me before
<mehlol> Dante_ still working on compiling gnome3?
<Gentoo64> new2net: thats the point of apparmor
<luist> dr_willis: maybe not…. it works on the same machine with a live usb…
<Gentoo64> new2net: restrict net facing apps for what theyre allowed to access
<trism> Dante_: glib-compile-schemas may not have been added until recently (so it may not be in 10.04)
<luist> dr_willis: and it still shows the default ubuntu logo on turning on
<dr_willis> luist:  the live usb is using the same drivers?
<Dante_> mehlol: ofc i dont give up easily ...
<panther3> almoxarife: nope, no settings..
<Gentoo64> new2net: if your worried about getting owned theres other solutions on top of all that like grsecurity, pax
<Dante_> ;)
<dr_willis> luist:  ive had issues in the past getting a live usb with persistant save file to actually use the nvidia or ati drivers.
<panther3> connections gone again now
<Dante_> trism: well ...there must be some other way around  :/
<yeats> Dante_: you're entering "dependency hell" then... you'll probably have to chase down these sorts of dependencies and install them from source first :-/
<dr_willis> luist:  even if i had them installed.. some times they would not get properly used but the gpl drivers would get used instead. thus plymouth worked.
<panther3> back again
<mehlol> Dante_ why not use a repo?
<yeats> Dante_: again - I will caution you against doing that on a system you're actually hoping to use
<Dante_> yeah .. maybe i can try configuring the configure file with the source ...
<almoxarife> panther3: its also in 'applications' network connections
<azert> i got several pc on ubuntu in a same network, 5 pc, i got the mac address of one of those pc, i would like to find the corresponding mac address to pc, in one time
<azert> w/o checking that manually
<azert> how to do ?
<dr_willis> if the packages you are compiling are avail in some repos you can try the 'apt-get build-dep' command/option to pull in all needed dev deps.
<Dante_> yeats: i will be using i first on a virtual machine then if it works on my system ...
<luist> dr_willis: well how can i fix that? couldnt be an issue on my livecd building? inside the chroot i get some warnings when trying to update the logo: http://pastie.org/2884835
<Dante_> :)
<yeats> Dante_: oh - good ;-)
<Dante_> mehlol: what repo ??
<panther3> almoxarife: yep, okay got that up
<dr_willis> luist:  no idea. personally.. i hate pymouth and disable it.. it is more pain then what its worth.
<pikaciu> bye
<Dante_> yeats: yeahh im not that crazy ... ;_)
<Dante_> ;-)
<azert> any idea ?
<Dante_> maybe im .. u never know
<dr_willis> nap time for me. bye all
<elotro> i have a question about ircd-hybrid server. whats the command to restart it?
<almoxarife> panther3: where are you adding the extra dns server, wifi or ether or both?
<panther3> almoxarife: i dont understand what an extra dns server is
<azert> helllo anyone there ?
<elotro> the command that is offered in the preliminary motd after configuration says 'invoke-rc.d ircd-hybrid restart'
<almoxarife> panther3: the 8.8.8.8 is a dns server
<mehlol> Dante_: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<drake1> how come the wireless only works 5minutes at random times?
<panther3> almoxarife: sorry i still dont understand, i don't even know what an 8.8.8.8 is.. :-/
<Dante_> mehlol
<mehlol> Present
<EvilResistance> panther3, 8.8.8.8 is the IP for one of Google's DNS servers.
<luist> dr_willis: any idea on how can i configure this manually? :T
<Dante_> mehlol: that repo is already added to my sourcelist
<trism> mehlol: that is only for 11.04+ though, and Dante_ is on 10.04
<novaspirit> luist: dr_willis logged off before
<panther3> EvilResistance: okay, cheers
<almoxarife> panther3: why were you adding 8.8.8.8 to the file resolv.conf?????
<panther3> panther: i wasn't? when did i say that..
<mehlol> Yes, modify the sources.lst entry for 11.04+
<Dante_> mehlol: yes trism is correct ...
<trism> Dante_: if you are really just trying to use gnome 3, might as well just install 11.10, which has it in the default repos
<novaspirit> almoxarife: you told panther3 earlier to add it in the network manager so it saves it in the next reboot
<Dante_> even i got the repo i can't download anythng from it
<trism> Dante_: or wait until 12.04 comes out and upgrade to that
<novaspirit> panther3: is your internet working now on your ubuntu?
<Dante_> but i can't upgrade ...
<Dante_> im on bt5
<Myrtti> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<panther3> novaspirit: it was, now it's constantly on and off
<Dante_> yes
<Shwaiil> Q: Whats the best way to find a new LAPTOP that will be compatible with ubuntu ? I'm checking the "certified" one's but many are old or not available in my location :P tks
<almoxarife> novaspirit: panther3: try sudo echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' > /etc/resolv.conf  <-- I assumed he did want it, my bad, nevermind panther3
<alien20501> Shwaill: I've tested a LOT of laptops, many brands, most will work, but some may need configuration
<novaspirit> panther3: if it is working then disregard the nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Myrtti> Shwaiil: I would personally go to #ubuntu-offtopic and/or your Ubuntu Local Community irc channel and/or discussion forums and ask around
<novaspirit> panther3, that is what i thought was the problem initally
<Shwaiil> alien20501, tks
<novaspirit> novaspirit, test
<novaspirit> novaspirit: test
<novaspirit> hmmp
<novaspirit> am i messing wrong?
<panther3> yeah the connection is terrible...i tried the command but it didn't do anything?
<panther3> what was it supposed to do?
<drake1> the wireless osd info says that it's connected (when turning off all security layers) but it won't work. first try it worked for 5minutes but since then, no luck.
<almoxarife> panther3: describe 'terrible' connection
<novaspirit> websites usually carry a name(dns) like www.google.com. our computers don't know what that is so we need a domain name server(dns) to translate words like www.google.com. to numbers. 74.125.226.244
<panther3> internet wont work, trying to install updates and they'll start to install but fail before finished
<almoxarife> panther3: if you are using it right now it can't be that bad, you are not dropping off the net
<panther3> almoxarife: i'm on a laptop right now, the problem is on my desktop
<almoxarife> panther3: on same network as the desktop?
<panther3> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> panther3: don't fixate on the network
<panther3> almoxarife: also have windows on the same desktop and that works fine
<novaspirit> almoxarife, panther3 are you thinking? ip conflict?
<panther3> almoxarife: what do you mean by that?
<panther3> novaspirit: never heard of that before
<almoxarife> panther3: failed installs ? what errors do you get? btw, the desktop with ubuntu on it works fine except for the installs?
<S0me1> What is the differences between Ubuntu CD and DVD?
<BarkingFish> CD is a basic install, DVD has the full set of language support on it, plus some other stuff which doesn't come on the CD
<panther3> almoxarife: the error is that the network is down, the OS is fine, yeah, just wont connect to anything
<almoxarife> panther3: this is something that just happened or was there after a fresh install?
<S0me1> What are the differences between Ubuntu CD and DVD? Is the DVD contain huge packages!
<panther3> almoxarife: was there after a fresh install...i installed a few days ago and tried: sudo apt-get update, got some updates, and the update manager had refreshed..tried to install some updates on that but it said there wasn't enough memory, so i went onto windows and resized windows partition to make ubuntu partition bigger, but then windows wouldn't boot, so deleted ubuntu partition, system restore'd windows and re-installed ubuntu...a
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<JetJaguar> kamilnadeem  Hello
<kamilnadeem> I am not getting the thumbnails for some video files , while some are working
<almoxarife> panther3: 'memory' ????? adding space won't add memory
<kamilnadeem> JetJaguar: Hello
<S0me1> any answers please ?
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why brltty; Unable to find a reason to install brltty.' Does this mean that I can simply deinstall the DEB program package brltty without harmful consequences?
<panther3> almoxarife: not memory as in RAM, memory as in storage
<novaspirit> S0me1: read above someone aready answered you
<NikLP> Hi, I'm coming here as a debian user. I need to provision a new web server very shortly. I currently have a debian box, which has been fine for the most part. I wonder if anyone can shed a decent amount of light on the argument between debian/ubunt and gentoo for this purpose. I have a friend who is extremely aggressively supportive on the side of gentoo, and he makes compelling arguments,...
<NikLP> ...but I need a second opinion, (hopefully without too much fanboyism!)
<kamilnadeem> and when I paste those files in a new folder I get the thumbnails ?
<bullgard4> S0me1: On the DVD there are more packages.
<toumbo> hi people!!I have the "monitor turns off" problem but I cannot save the nano file!It says it is read-only!!Mya anyone help me?
<toumbo> may
<novaspirit> toumbo: try sudo
<novaspirit> for super user mode to write on file
<bullgard4> toumbo: What do you mean by "naono file"?
<bullgard4> toumbo: What do you mean by "nano file"?
<S0me1> bullgard4: BarkingFish ; that mean not many ubuntu dist together such as edu and studio. The main advantage is the packages ! agreed?
<almoxarife> panther3: I am assuming, your issues have zero to do with 'network' , but I would do one thing when ever I install, try to be hardwired, and use the 'alternate' iso/disk/cd/dvd
<JetJaguar> NikLP  Pretty much all versions of linux are flexible enough to serve your needs.  It all just depends on how you set it up...
<artyums> Hello) Can anyone say me, how slowdown the fans in Ubuntu?
<toumbo> novaspirit But i already used it(sudo).I was in recovery mode.I tried to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf with nano
<artyums> Sorry for my badly English))
<zykotick9> novaspirit, fyi su != "super user" it's "switch user" which when given no user argument defaults to root
<bullgard4> S0me1: The main advantage ist the larger number of packages, yes.
<BarkingFish> S0me1: I'm really sorry, I don't fully understand you.
<BarkingFish> since bullgard4 does, I'll let them carry on :)
<S0me1> BarkingFish: :)
<novaspirit> zykotick9, thanks i acutally never read up about that cause i usually use sudo command
<panther3> almoxarife: managing to install that driver has definitely helped a bit, updates are installing but the connection is on off on off so it's taking a while...maybe when the updates are installed whatever bug i have might be fixed?
<packetpenguin> what does a person need to do to register a nick?
<zykotick9> !register | packetpenguin
<ubottu> packetpenguin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kamilnadeem> >? any solution?
<toumbo> novaspirit http://goo.gl/Cn9f
<S0me1> bullgard4: I am not sure the DVD works fine with Nvidia vga ? sometimes black screen came
<toumbo> The monitor turns off issue
<S0me1> BarkingFish: bullgard4 :Can I choose which packages I can install from DVD wizard ?
<JetJaguar> artyums  You many have to check if your motherboard manufacturer has linux software that will allow you to control the fans....
<Gardllok> im abit noob to linux, what can I do to optimize ubuntu for my acer netbook? or should i just leave it alone? (version 11.1)
<bullgard4> S0me1: This my be the case with certain Nvidia cards. But an Ubuntu CD will not do any better.  You will need to tackle this problem after you have installed the operating system from your DVD.
<JetJaguar> artyums  Otherwise, the fans may be controlled by the motherboard BIOS.
<bullgard4> S0me1: Yes you can select certain packages (but only to a certain degree).
<c_smith> Gordllok, there's not too many ways I know of to optimize it that it doesn't do when it's installed, and the ways I know of are more for power users.
<novaspirit> i'm not exactly sure but you can kill your gdm to go into shell
<bullgard4> s/my/may
<S0me1> bullgard4: what do you mean by certain degree?
<novaspirit> i believe if you use alt+ctrl+f1 you still have the x still running
<bullgard4> S0me1: I mean that there is no complete freedom.
<novaspirit> toumbo, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<novaspirit> toumbo i'm not too sure cause i don't do that much
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running on a laptop using 11.04, when running window managers, all the power management stuff gets switched off. I'm writing http://pastebin.com/nCWpjE0s this currently and I'm wondering if there are any already written tools for doing this?
<Gardllok> c_smith: Thank you, not a netbook power user, I am setting this up for my wife to do her net browsing only pretty much and I just wanna make sure I set it up to deliver best performance, the pc originally had win7 starter
<JetJaguar> novaspirit  Correct  Alt+Ctrl+F1-6 will take you to a Console window.  There are 6 of them.  Alt+Ctrl+F7 will take you to X.
<novaspirit> JetJaguar, but will X still be running in the background?
<S0me1> bullgard4: that's fine, I need something working well on my workstation specially Nvida issue, sometimes the black screen came during the installation
<JetJaguar> novaspirit  Correct.  :)
<celord> hello all, I have a 700G hard disk, what would be the best partition distribution ???
<toumbo> novaspirit unfortunately I'm unable to enter X only recovery mode
<novaspirit> JetJaguar, toumbo is having a problem writing to the xorg file. even after he does alt-ctrl-f1
<c_smith> Gordlok, if you want a fast Browser, but don't mind expending a few extra system resources, i'd recommend Google Chrome.
<novaspirit> toumbo, ohh i miss that part where you go into recovery mode. which means x should not be loaded at all
<c_smith> celord, with just that information, it's hard to make a recommendation, as it also depends on what you need in the partitions, how much RAM you have, and whether you want  a /home partition instead of a /home directory.
<Gardllok> c_smith: I agree, though I never used it on a linux system, its what i recommend for windows as a fast browser...similiar installation process or do i have to include extra dependancy services?
<zykotick9> Gardllok, chromium (in ubuntu repo) is IMO a better suggestion then the non-free Google Chrome
<novaspirit> toumbo sorry can't help much on this.. trying sudo bash to get root prompt and try to nano the xorg file
 * zykotick9 know that Chromium is also not considered free by FSF
<bullgard4> S0me1: Your description is not detailled enough. Please analyze you file /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old for Nvidia errors.
<Gardllok> zykotick9: i would have went with chromium however my wife wants to use calibre and read books as well, however chromium does not support this
<bullgard4> -l
<bullgard4> s/you/your/
<c_smith> Gordlok, I'd try both Chromium and Chrome (they're basically the same thing, save for a few extras in Chrome) and see what works best for you.
<novaspirit> gardllok i just started using firefox 4. and man it's not bad with a minimal look to it
<zykotick9> c_smith, ya those google tracking features are nice </sarcasm>
 * c_smith has FF, Chrome and Chromium.
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why brltty; Unable to find a reason to install brltty.' Does this mean that I can simply deinstall the DEB program package brltty without harmful consequences?
<c_smith> zykotic9, I agree there, the tracking definitely wouldn't be wanted, but some people need features in Chrome that aren't in Chromium.
<toumbo> Ok let's explain my steps from start.I removed nvidia driver in order to install the newest from ppa.After reboot Montor turned off.With google help found this http://goo.gl/Cn9f.On recovery mode  couldn't save the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file with nano.
<zykotick9> !tab > c_smith
<ubottu> c_smith, please see my private message
<toumbo> i removed the driver from jockey-gtk
<llutz> bullgard4: usually yes, check "sudo aptitude purge brltty -s" to be sure whats going to be removed
<c_smith> zykotick9: thanks for the tip.
<toumbo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<c_smith> celord: what are you planning to do with the partitioning? how much RAM do you have and do you need any directories as a seperate partition?
<JetJaguar> Google will save us all.  ;)
<c_smith> JetJaguar: true dat.
<celord> c_smith, I would like to have home in a separate partition
<celord> I have 8G of RAM
<HK_417_Girl> algun militar?
<drake1> im a bit confused by all this wireless. in windows it works fine, even with encryption, but ubuntu says "connected," and nothing happens. maybe i could fix it from a command line but wouldn't the ubuntu desktop wireless controls interfere with command line settings?
<c_smith> celord: ok, that gives me more to work with, but I have one last question before I feel safe making recommendations: how much space do you need for the /home partition?
<Scunizi> celord: If you're going to experiment a lot ie web servers, different programs etc.. here's my recommendation .. /swap=16gig (incase of video editing san sleep mode ... / (root) 20-30 gigs .. the rest for /home
<bullgard4> llutz: I have done what you advised. I have checked and then puged this package. It worked all right. -- Thank you for your help.  --  Can I ask you why did Ubuntu automatically install this package at all? The majority of Ubuntu users is not blind.
<llutz> bullgard4: idk, better you ask the ubuntu-devs
<bullgard4> llutz: Thank you again for your help.
<toumbo> Guess noone have an idea how to save a file using nano in recovery mode... :/
<toumbo> When it is redonly
<drake1> sudo su root \n nano file
<celord> c_smith, I want to have as much as poisible space on /home but do not wat to let root too small for other programs using system folders
<JetJaguar> toumbo  You have to open the file with nano as Root first.
<celord> Scunizi, that sounds good
<JetJaguar> If you didn't open the file with nano as root you won't be able to save it.
<drake1> celord: try with 100GB and see how your usage develops
<toumbo> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf like this JetJaguar?
<JetJaguar> toumbo  That should do it.
<toumbo> I already done it!!! :/
<c_smith> ok, here's my recommendation: 100-200 GB for root, 16 GB for swap, and the rest for /home
<JetJaguar> toumbo  And nano will not let you save it?
<c_smith> my PC has a lot more limited hard drive: 230 GB.
<uabn93> 16gb for swap??
<rhizmoe> fantastic, another 50+ updates today!
<c_smith> depending on his gfx card.
<toumbo> JetJaguar Yes!!It says it's read only!
<llutz> toumbo: root-fs mounted readonly?
<c_smith> uabn93: depending on his gfx card, and some other variables, then yeah, that sounds reasonable.
<Jordan_U> celord: I generally recommend against using a separate /home/. Why do you ewant one?
<zykotick9> toumbo, has anyone asked to see "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<drake1> i always put the home on a perarate partition so it's easy to chroot, mount home, use the home toolchain to build the new environment
<drake1> separate
<okee> Does anyone know if there is an Ubuntu user group in Sacramento, CA?  I am visiting there for the holidays, and would like to meetup if possible.
<toumbo> Sorry guys i don't understand
<sudipta> any one knows how to disable power save mode in gnome shell
<sudipta> ?
<toumbo> llutz  zykotick9
<zykotick9> toumbo, from a terminal could you give the output from running "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (no double quotes)
<llutz> toumbo: see output of "mount"  command. does the line containing "/" say ro/readonly?
<Jordan_U> !lug | okee
<ubottu> okee: Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<toumbo> Ok got it!I'll try it!!And then return here for information
<sudipta> any one knows how to disable power save mode in gnome shell?
<okee> Well I selected that link and got a "Bandwidth Limit Exceeded" http://www.linux.org/groups/
<JetJaguar> DOH!
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running on a laptop using 11.04, when running window managers, all the power management stuff gets switched off. I'm writing a script to do manage my battery power/writes to disk currently and I'm wondering if there are any already written tools for doing this?
<semifor> I've got xmonad working with 11.10 using this as a guide: https://gist.github.com/1300108, but when I log out, lightdm doesn't restart.
<zykotick9> okee, for ubuntu loco this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam
<okee> Hmm..  Those folks seem to be online only.  Couldn't find anything specifically to Sacramento, but i did see something at http://ubuntuforums.org/register  I am trying to register.
<zykotick9> okee, i thought i saw something about a Sacramento ubuntu-hour?
<zykotick9> okee, perhaps not https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours
<Vinny> I have a question regarding using a built in Raid Controller from SuperMirco X9SCL , The Installer is not picking up the LSI Raid
<zykotick9> Vinny, for installing onto RAID you might have more luck with an Alternative CD vs the LiveCD (but I have no specific knowledge regarding your controller)
<kapcom01> can anyone help me with imagemagick's convert command?
<llutz> kapcom01: ask
<zykotick9> kapcom01, "convert file.ext newfile.ext"
<Vinny> My CD is the Ubuntu Server 11.10
<kapcom01> i would like to slice multiple images into two pieces
<zykotick9> Vinny, perhaps try the #ubuntu-server channel then.
<bullgard4> Synaptic about the DEB program package »uno-lib3«: "The Uno Runtime Environment (URE) is the well-known UNO component model of LibreOffice, packaged as an individual product. What is the esssence of the »UNO« component model of LibreOffice? It is not well-known to me.
<Vinny> kk ty
<vex_> can someone help me figure out why mu ssh server will not ask me for my RSA key upon connecting? I have generated the RSA key pair and edited the configuration file accordingly but it still does not ask me for any type of key, just a password
<kapcom01> i want to do a horizontal crop (http://www.fmwconcepts.com/imagemagick/tidbits/image.php#crop1) but on many images at once..
<geoffmcc> vex_: i know you said you editited config, but did you also edit ssh_config and turn passwordauthentication to no
<zykotick9> kapcom01, perhaps ##imagemagick would know?
<JetJaguar> kapcom01  You want to Batch crop multiple images?
<llutz> kapcom01: for pic in *.jpg; do convert -someoptions "$pic"   new/$pic ; done
<vex_> geoffmcc: it doesnt appear that i have a ssh_config why would that be
<zykotick9> llutz, the OP wants some crop option(s)
<llutz> zykotick9: those he just showed us in the link he gave?
<kapcom01> llutz, thanks i'll try it out
<zykotick9> llutz, sorry
<geoffmcc> vex_: sorry it should be in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<llutz> zykotick9: "...but on many images at once.."
<vex_> geoffmcc: thats where i am now and its completly gone i remember it being there at one time but now it has vanished
<llutz> kapcom01: make sure directory "new" exists
<JetJaguar> llutz  Hope he has to crop the exact same area on each image...
<geoffmcc> vex_: when you say you editied config file, what file was that
<vex_> geoffmcc: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<kapcom01> llutz, thank you very mutc its working :)
<llutz> kapcom01: yw
<Tuxist64bit> three githubs .-D
<geoffmcc> vex_: im confused, the config file is gone or the passwordauth statement
<Tuxist64bit> i think we must better cordinate
<vex_> geoffmcc: my ssh_config file is gone everything else is still there
<Koolvin> I'm about to install ubuntu server 10.04.03 from a flash drive using universal usb installer, every time I've done this before on this machine, the bootloader has been installed to the flash drive.
<wide_awake> Multimedia keys don't seem to work in audacious until I go into prefs -> plugins -> global hotkey plugin, then hit "ok" (no changes).  Anyone know how I can make it work without that step?
<Koolvin> How can I prevent this?
<geoffmcc> vex_: i can pastebin you the default so you can recreate
<tolmun> oahi
<clock2> CIAO
<clock2> !LISTA
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<geoffmcc> vex_: although im not sure how ssh is running
<zykotick9> Koolvin, there is an option to specify where Grub is installed (just prior to the copying stage, some Advanced button or something)
<vex_> geoffmcc: ya im not too sure either but if you could pastebin the default that would be great
<geoffmcc> vex_: yup, one min.
<Koolvin> Is it a quick "press f12 now!!!!" or something like that?
<vex_> geoffmcc: thanks
<zykotick9> Koolvin, no, during the GUI install
<Koolvin> It's server
<zykotick9> Koolvin, sorry - i was thinking desktop.  Ignore what i said.
<kazurik> Does anyone know how safe it is to write to an NTFS partition these days from linux?
<toumbo> zykotick9 output: -rw-r--r--
<theadmin> kazurik: ntfs-3g
<theadmin> kazurik: Oh, sorry, misread your question
<Koolvin> 
<theadmin> kazurik: It's safe enough, I didn't have any problems with it whatsoever
<JetJaguar> Kazurik,  It shouldn't be a problem.
<toumbo> llutz warning: /etc/mtab is not writable
<zykotick9> toumbo, could you give the full like please
<geoffmcc> vex_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747457/
<kazurik> theadmin: Ah perfect! Thanks
<llutz> toumbo: what was the line containing "/"?
<toumbo> zykotick9 The other part was the time and date I put the command
<toumbo> llutz it was rw
<vex_> geoffmcc: thanks man that was it i have no idea how that file went missing
<toumbo> soory not much information I though it were useless.My mistake
<toumbo> I thought
<subb1> hi everyone
<geoffmcc> vex_: no problem, hope that does it for you. it should.
<Vinny_> Tried Asking the Server channel but no one was there... is there a Alternative cd of Ubuntu Server?
<zykotick9> Vinny_, no - it's already like an altcd
<subb1> i have an issue mounting an external HDD ntfs formatted.
<Vinny_> then it should be detecting this raid controller..
<subb1> on ubuntu...with a pretty long error message
<rodhash> Hello guys.. I just issued 'do-release-upgrade' it it upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04... should I run it again to upgrade to 11.10 or should I first reboot my laptop?
<d3f4c3d> Hello, is there a real linux guru to help me RESET my NIC count ?
<llutz> d3f4c3d: your what?
<Vinny_> Zykotick9 u can't build the raid with ubuntu can u?
<Zeranoe> Hi, for some reason I've lost my network manager. Network manager is installed, but there is no icon down at the bottom that would allow me to connect to a wireless network. Any ideas what might be happening, or how I could launch it without the taskbar icon?
<zykotick9> Vinny_, i wouldn't know, i'm not a RAID person
<d3f4c3d> i had 12 nics, after replacing my new nic cards show up as eth13 - eth23
<theadmin> Zeranoe: In a terminal, type: nm-applet &disown
<JetJaguar> Vinny, I've read several recommendations that suggest NOT to use the RAID controllers but rather to use the linux software RAID.
<geoffmcc> rodhash: to be safe i would install any updates it finds and then do another release-upgrade
<llutz> d3f4c3d: remove/change /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<d3f4c3d> llutz, thanks
<rodhash> geoffb, so I need to run 'do-release-upgrade' again?
<Vinny_> @JetJaguar  SO Don't use the controller Ubuntu has one built in
<geoffmcc> rodhash: first run the update manager and get any updates and then do the release upgrade
<rodhash> oh ok
<rodhash> geoffb, so I don't need to reboot it, right?
<subb1> guys, i get this error message while trying to mount ntfs external HDD:
<zykotick9> Vinny_, most of the "use softare raid instead" stem from FAKERAID hardware, not real RAID hardware
<subb1> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<subb1> Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error
<subb1> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<subb1> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<subb1> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<FloodBot1> subb1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zeranoe> theadmin: Should that be the same on lubuntu?
<d3f4c3d> llutz, rebooting now
<geoffmcc> rodhash: go ahead and do it just to be sure
<theadmin> Zeranoe: Oh, I suppose yes, but I'm not so sure. If it uses NetworkManager, then yup
<deviant2029> Hello. I am trying to install ubunutu desktop in a dual boot with windows 7. My windows 7 install is on a software raid 0, but when i try to install Ubuntu. It can only find the 3 disks that are in my raid 0 configuration. Has anyone ran into this or know how I can get Ubuntu installed on my raid 0 with windows 7?
<JetJaguar> Vinny  Linux has a software RAID that supposedly works just as well or better than hardware RAIDs.
<Vinny_> kk Sorry Im a Windows Guy learning this with ubuntu   usually with windows u have to create the raid with the controller first then u can install windows but with ubuntu it is built in
<Vinny_> that would make sense and explain my issues...
<subb1> FloodBot1: sorry
<rodhash> geoffb, thx
<subb1> i have pasted the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/747468/
<Vinny_> kk Thank u for your help guys going to remove the raid and try it again
<d3f4c3d> llutz, flawless victory - you are GURU
<yeats> subb1: did you run chkdsk /f on it?
<Zeranoe> theadmin: Thanks a lot, I believe I got it, somehow network-manger-gnome was removed.
<seanmc98> hello i have bluetooth on my computer ( at least im guessing what the huge bluetooth button is for on the computer) but in ubuntu it says no compatable drivers found. any ideas?
<subb1> yeats: but i cannot see the partition to run chkdsk
<deviant2029> Hello. I am trying to install ubunutu desktop in a dual boot with windows 7. My windows 7 install is on a software raid 0, but when i try to install Ubuntu. It can only find the 3 disks that are in my raid 0 configuration. Has anyone ran into this or know how I can get Ubuntu installed on my raid 0 with windows 7?
<yeats> subb1: (that would have to be done from Windows btw)
<subb1> yeats: oh thanks. it might get fixed after that?
<yeats> subb1: it sounds like you at least need to do that - hopefully it fixes the problem
<subb1> yeats: sure. let me try. thanks for your time.
<yeats> subb1: alternatively, you could reformat the drive to ext3/4 (would destroy any data on it)
<subb1> yeats: no . data on it are important.
<JetJaguar> deviant2029  Sounds like you will not be able to do a dual boot if Ubuntu cannot recognize your software raid.
<rodhash> open: 53436; closed: 94652; defer: 123; conflict: 335, Why so many checks when running 'aptitude upgrade'?
<yeats> subb1: then I would try to fix the NTFS issu
<yeats> e
<JetJaguar> deviant2029  Is that "software raid" a Windows only software?
<subb1> yeats: so shall i try the chkdsk on windows now?
<TomSlominski> hi. i'm trying to kill cherokee but it just won't die :(
<yeats> subb1: that's what I would do
<deviant2029> JetJaguar, Not sure. Its controlled by my motherboard. Its a dell XPS tower
<subb1> yeats: thanks
<pnorman> deviant2029: My guess would be you have to partition the 3 drives so half is for windows, half is for linux, then setup two software raids
<subb1> hopefully it fixed
<subb1> fixes*
<Mathias> scuses
<pnorman> deviant2029: Oh, fakeraid. you may be able to get that to work in ubuntu.
<pnorman> deviant2029: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto but be sure to have backups
<rodhash> Guys.. any idea why 'aptitude upgrade' is doing that huge checking?? --> open: 86466; closed: 153226;
<deviant2029> Thanks pnorman
<JetJaguar> Is there a reason to use a RAID controller anymore unless it's a server?
<Koolvin> JetJaguar, if you've got a raid set up
<Koolvin> Yes
<Koolvin> Are you asking if there is reason to raid?
<giogio> ciao
<giogio> anche se è amore non si vede ù
<JetJaguar> Koolvin  Yes.  Basically.  Unless you are using a SAN it seems like over kill any more.
<Koolvin> JetJaguar, raid 0 can multiply the speed of drives 4x
<szal> !it | giogio
<ubottu> giogio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Koolvin> Among speed increase, you have a single logical volume across multiple disks which saves a lot of pain
<JetJaguar> Koolvin  Until one of those drives dies.  :(
<Koolvin> Of course.
<Koolvin> But thats a risk you must take
<JetJaguar> Yep
<Koolvin> If you're worrying about drive failure, raid has you covered as well
<Koolvin> Creating redundancy
<Guest12952> hi
<Guest12952> :q
<Koolvin> Hi
<JetJaguar> What can we do for you Guest?
<captcrunch> Hey
<balazs> hi. The shells in my terminal are misbehaving. When I hit TAB and it completes a filename, the spaces aren't escaped.
<RonaldJ> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10 How can I remove the sidebar? It's making me mad!
<subb1> quit
<JetJaguar> balazs  Are you typing in a command or just changing dirs?
<Koolvin> Ronald, that's the desktop environment
<RonaldJ> Koolvin it shows up every time I don't want it to show up
<JetJaguar> RonaldJ  It's part of Ubuntu now.  Well, part of Unity.
<Koolvin> RonaldJ, do you want to get rid of the sidebar completely
<jrib> RonaldJ: do you know what you would prefer?
<kopitos> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kopitos> sorry
<RonaldJ> Ubuntu (unity) looks great but the sitebar looks like a big bug.
<balazs> JetJaguar: using "ls"
<RonaldJ> Koolvin yes please
<balazs> using "cd" seems to work
<Koolvin> Oh, you want to keep unity
<Koolvin> But remove the sidebar?
<RonaldJ> Koolvin yes
<Koolvin> I'm not sure if you can do that
<RonaldJ> Or hide the sidebar or dock it
<Koolvin> However you can replace unity with another desktop environment
<Koolvin> Like gnome or kde
<JetJaguar> balazs  There are certain times that spaces do not need to be escaped.  In commands like ls the shell can get away with not escaping them I think.
<Koolvin> Looks like I'm not going to be much help, as I'm not versed with unity =\
<RonaldJ> Koolvin what do you use?
<Gardllok> exit
<nook> Hi, is it possible to show the items in the unety global menu without hover the menu?
<Koolvin> I use kde more than anything
<nook> i want to see alle the menu items all time
<Koolvin> But I generally only use linux for server environments
<jutnux> I really like Unity to be honest.
<RonaldJ> Koolvin does it work well with NVIDIA?
<balazs> JetJaguar: not true with "ls"
<Koolvin> KDE?
<RonaldJ> Koolvin yes?
<Koolvin> It's built on opengl, so yes
<Koolvin> I believe it is atleast
<Koolvin> It has no trouble with nvidia cards.
<Koolvin> Kubuntu comes shipped with kde
<RonaldJ> Unity is cool but that sidebar is making it unpossible to use without getting irritated
<balazs> it seems to work the first time I type something in a new shell, but not afterwards
<balazs> odd
<Koolvin> #kubuntu
<RonaldJ> Koolvin I will try Kubuntu again then. Thanks!
<JetJaguar> balazs  Are you in a new Console or Tearminal?
<balazs> yes
<JetJaguar> balazs  yes which?
<balazs> it's broken in either
<balazs> but I think I found it
<balazs> /etc/bash_completion.d/acroread.sh breaks things
<JetJaguar> Cool
<c_smith>     Cody
<c_smith> wtf? how'd that get typed?
<JetJaguar> Ghosts
<JetJaguar> in the machine
<Spyros> :P
<Spyros> in the sky we raise our hands!
<JetJaguar> Werd to ya motha
<Spyros> and see the blood in them;)
<Spyros> we are together and be happy
<Spyros> :D
<Spyros> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShZ2c267FSs
<llutz> Spyros: Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<Spyros> i'm off
<Spyros> !!!
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to get a per process monitor of network usage.
<quentusrex> There is a process on one of my servers making https requests and I'm trying to track down which one.
<Spyros> quentusrex, nethogs
<Spyros> quentusrex, netstat
<c_smith> ok, after a failed install of Burg, I can't even clean up after it, is there anything I can do to fix it short of reinstalling?
<c_smith> this is preventing me from installing with apt-get.
<c_smith> and I suspect with any other package manager.
<c_smith> http://pastebin.com/SHEWTP7n the error apt-get and any other Package Manager are spitting out.
<theadmin> c_smith: That sounds too messed up to be really fixable...
<TK5791> evening
<c_smith> *sigh* gonna have to reinstall packages, but I have my /home directory safe.
<Vinny_> Hey the Software Raid in Ubuntu Worked Perfectly Thanks!
<nook> Is it possible that the global menu of Unity allways show the menu items? I dont want to hover the menu to see the items... That makes me crazy :(
<TK5791> I'm currently running this OS on a Dell XPS
<TK5791> The machine has an HTML out.... does anyone know how to activate it when using a HD monitor?
<terry_> LOL HTML OUT
<theadmin> TK5791: HDMI...
<TK5791> HDMI
<terry_> :P
<TK5791> typo
<theadmin> lol xD
<Vinny_> HTML new port, is that a web port?
<terry_> You plug in the internet
<Myrtti> could be using a predictive text thing on the phone
<Myrtti> move on.
<terry_> TK: using graphical?
<terry_> Using ubuntu desktop with Unity / gnome?
<TK5791> terry_:?
<TK5791> unity
<terry_> I assume you've tried going into the 'monitors' settings to enable it?
<omar_> tre uomini e una gamba
<Deltatash> Hi can anyone give me a hand with Virtualbox on Ubuntu 10.4 I cant seem to get a command working, I am trying to use this in terminal "VBoxManage setextradata “VM name” “CustomVideoMode1″ “1280×800×32”
<TK5791> terry_:I can only find Display in Ubity
<TK5791> Unity
<jonathan__> How do you get the fusion icon to appear in oneric?
<JetJaguar> You may have to use the propritary drivers to enable that.
<Deltatash> but I get VBoxManage: error: Could not find a registered machine named '“VM name”
<Deltatash> any ideas what is wrong ?
<JetJaguar> Deltatash   Did you type in the correct machine name?
<TK5791> JetJaguar: was that advice for me?
<Deltatash> yeah I have checked a few times now
<Deltatash> and I CD into the VM location before running the command
<JetJaguar> TK5791  Yep
<TK5791> ok.
<TK5791> thank you
<Daghdha> HI, i have a flaky ETH1 i want to remove from ubuntu completly and  then re-add. What's the best way of doing it?
<TK5791> any idea where I might get those drivers from?
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  Are you running this on a Server or Desktop?
<JetJaguar> TK5791  What video card do you have?
<TK5791> when I plug the monitor in, it doesn't even appear or recognise the connection
<Deltatash> desktop (laptop) with Ubuntu 10.4 Desktop version installed 32 bit
<boba88> why i cannot do root (hd0, 5) and then setup (hd0) when reinstallling grun from the live cd
<boba88> ?
<boba88> why i cannot do root (hd0, 5) and then setup (hd0) when reinstallling grub from the live cd
<TK5791> Nvidia
<jonathan__> Does anyone know how why fusion-icon wont work in oneric?
<jonathan__> is it a unity problem?
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  Can you launch VirtualBox and look at Manager?
<Deltatash> yeah
<Deltatash> im in there now looking at VM settings and name etc
<xangua> jonathan__: to configure compiz on oneiric use compiz setting manager ;)
<JetJaguar> Deltatash What is the name of the VM you are trying to manage on the left?
<Deltatash> MacOSX
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  No spaces or special characters?
<Jragon> I get http://pastebin.com/JPpv55XA at the end of apt-get update.. I've no idea what's wrong with it..
<Deltatash> nope
<jonathan__> I have not trouble witht he settings manager...just the damn icon
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  What command are you attempting to run?
<jonathan__> xangua?  Compiz works...icon doesn't
<Deltatash> it was originally "Mac OS X" with spaces but it wouldnt work so i thought the command just didnt like spaces so i renamed it by removing spaces
<Deltatash> this one
<Deltatash> VBoxManage: error: Could not find a registered machine named '“MacOSX”
<Deltatash> oops sorry 1 sec
<detrix42> is there a version of the kernel, compiled for a netbook?
<Deltatash> VBoxManage setextradata “MacOSX” “CustomVideoMode1″ “1280×800×32”
<Deltatash> that one
<geoffmcc> TK5791: i believe its in nvidia xserver settings / then go to xserver display configuration
<xangua> jonathan__: fusion icon doesn't support indicator as far as i know, please use compiz setting manager ;)
<geoffmcc> TK5791: you can get to nvidaia xserver settings by going to dash and typing nvidia
<TK5791> geoffmcc: cheers dude
<geoffmcc> TK5791: no prob
<jonathan__> xangua...thanks.
<Deltatash> am I right JetJaguar, open terminal CD to VM location and then VBoxManage setextradata “MacOSX” “CustomVideoMode1″ “1280×800×32”
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  What output do you get from "VBoxManage list"?
<Jragon> Sorry to sound noobish, but how do you install flash.. It wont let me do it via the software centre LS
<Deltatash> ill pastebin it 1 sec
<nook> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ;-)
<Deltatash> here you go JetJaguar http://pastebin.com/f23nbFNb
<Jragon> Thanks :)
<moxie> oops meant to join #debian
<nook> but u have to enable the non free sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Deltatash> any ideas JetJaguar ?
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  Try your command without the quotes around the machine name...
<Deltatash> ok
<Jragon> Distro upgrade?
<Deltatash> *****
<Deltatash> it worked
<Deltatash> lol
<JetJaguar> Awesome
<Deltatash> thanks JetJaguar :D
<JetJaguar> Yep
<Deltatash> the website i used told me the quotes was needed :s
<Deltatash> now to test if it had an effect on my VM xD
<JetJaguar> Probably if you have spaces in the name.
<xangua> Jragon: enable partner repository to install adobe flash plugin
<Deltatash> yeah
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Jragon> xangua, how do I do that?
<detrix42> is there a version of the kernel, compiled for a netbook?
<xangua> Jragon: read the factoid i just send you...
<Jragon> xangua, alright.. Now what?"
<JetJaguar> I love it when a plan comes together
<jason00> Question - Does anybody know how I can import music from my ipod into Ubuntu? I know I can "sync" it, but is that a 1 way sync or would that sync my iPod to my empty Music folder within Ubuntu?
<xangua> Jragon: now reload repositories and install adobe-flashplugin
<pythonirc101> How can i make my ubuntu box not start in text mode and automatically login into my account?
<MonkeyDust> flashplugun-installer
<xangua> jason00: you can use gtkpod to manage your iphone music and files, that is one way
<JetJaguar> pythonirc101  What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<Deltatash> lol after all that JetJaguar and the settings the command was supposed to do didnt do anything to my VM xD still stuck on a low resolution xD
<Jragon> xangua, I get: http://pastebin.com/HwX4a5Du at the end :S
<pythonirc101> 11.04
<tonyyarusso> jason00: Banshee will work with most models of iPods very similarly to what iTunes can do for them.
<tonyyarusso> (Music only - not apps and such)
<jason00> xangua: I'm not asking how to manage it. I know rhythmbox, clementine, banshee, etc can manage it. I want to synchronize ALL of my ipod's contents onto my ubuntu machine and from here on out use my ubuntu machine to manage it.
<jason00> tonyyarusso: right, but I want to draw the files OFF of the ipod
<tonyyarusso> jason00: Should be able to do that just fine.
<jason00> tonyyarusso: k... I'm just not seeing how. At the moment I'm in rhythmbox.
<Toph2> i'm running 11.10. How do I get to my desltop with one click?
<tonyyarusso> jason00: Copy?  Drag and drop?
<xangua> jason00: there is an ubuntu one client for iOS, there is also dropbox
<jutnux> Toph2: Cntrl + Alt + D
<xangua> Ubuntu One*
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  Can you change the resolution in the actual VM?
<jason00> xangua: do you understand what I am asking?
<Deltatash> nope
<pythonirc101> JetJaguar: 11.04. Any ideas ?
<Jragon> xangua, when I do apt-get install adobe-flashplugin I get http://pastebin.com/QMT7UiEV
<Toph2> jutnux,,, thanks,, that does it
<jason00> xangua: I have an ipod. With music. I also have an ubuntu system with NO music. I want to synchronize that ipod with ubuntu so all of the ipod contents are now accessible on my ubuntu system. Dropbox and ubuntu one would not help me.
<xangua> Jragon: that is just a error message of a repository with no packages candidats for oneiric
<JetJaguar> pythonirc101  Desktop or server?
<jutnux> Jragon: Download it from the adobe website.
<Deltatash> it only shows one resolution lol, tried editing the com.apple.Boot.plist didnt work so i tried that command i showed you still no luck xD
<pythonirc101> JetJaguar: desktop i think, how can i tell?
<elotro> jason00: i know there is ubuntuone app for android
<jason00> elotro: djfla;sdjflkasdflkasjfls
<jason00> That's not what I'm asking.
<jason00> In no way shape or form will ubuntu one or drop box help me.
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  Strange...  I can change resolution in a Windows VM.  Haven't done a Mac one.
<jutnux> jason00: Try banshee, I think that's what it is called.
<xangua> there is also Ubuntu One Music jason00
<jason00> jutnux: I'm in rhythmbox at the moment. I was in banshee earlier. I just couldn't see how I could draw the music off.
<JetJaguar> pythonirc101  Did you do the install or did someone else?
<jason00> xangua: that. will. not. work.
<jason00> xangua: I'll say it again. That won't work.
<pythonirc101> JetJaguar: someone else
<jason00> xangua: ubuntu one, dropbox, all of that will not do what I am trying to do.
<Deltatash> yeah, mac one is a little restricted I think :/ it was a bit dodgy for me to get it installed need to start the vm with a .iso boot loader to start it or OS X wont load
<jason00> I think I just figured it out??
<JetJaguar> pythonirc101  Well if that person installed Ubuntu Server then it doesn't come with a "desktop".  Only the command line.
<Deltatash> i mean it works its just a little annoying to not have a full screen got 2 black bars down each side lol
<zykotick9> jason00, i'm under (possible incorrectly) the assumption that iPods where designed to prevent what you are trying to do (get the music off).  Good luck.
<jason00> zykotick9: I'm not dealing with music, which is where it's frustrating.
<pythonirc101> JetJaguar: I can do startx and get a nice gnome desktop
<jason00> zykotick9: I work for a school district, and we have purchased site-licensed audio books for students.
<JetJaguar> Deltatash,  that's annoying.
<jutnux> I really, really like Unity to be honest.
<jason00> zykotick9: we bought a few more ipods, so now I need to populate their library with the same contents as the other ipods.
<thopiekar> hi.. can you help getting this problem solved? We are using these packaging files lp:~maliit-team/+junk/maliit-framework-debian to package lp:~maliit-team/maliit/maliit-framework and we want to make them compatible to oneiric and natty while oneiric has multi-arch support and paths for the install files differ.. how can I make the debian files work on both releases?
<Deltatash> I thought I would try that same command again but with "sudo" at the begining see if it makes a difference
<xangua> jason00: Ubuntu One Music says it can sync songs with no DRM https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/iphone/
<jason00> jutnux: if you like unity, you'll love gnome shell. :P
<Deltatash> but adding sudo gives me the error again saying it cant find a registered vm name xD
<jutnux> I HATE gnome-shell.
<Jragon> Arrggg! I can't get Flash installed!
<JetJaguar> pythonirc101  Strange, by default, the desktop starts at bootup...
<jason00> xangua: thanks, but that's not what I'm trying to do. I'm just trying to draw the files off of the ipod and onto my ubuntu system. How will my ipod connect to ubuntu one? There's no way for that.
<jutnux> Too buggy in my opinion
<jason00> jutnux: I did too when I started using it.
<jason00> jutnux: the more I use it, the more I love it.
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  That may do it.
<jason00> jutnux: if you think gnome shell is buggy, I wonder how you can tolerate unity. :P They're both young and after some updates thye'll both be beautiful and functional. But Unity has quite a bit longer to go yet in my opinion.
<jason00> zykotick9: I think I figured it out by a simple CTRL+A and drag/drop to the Music folder within Rhythmbox. Durp....
<jutnux> I guess, but I do love UNity.
<jutnux> Increases my work flow by loads.
<Deltatash> yeah just cant get it to work with sudo
<jason00> jutnux: mine too.
<Deltatash> VBoxManage: error: Could not find a registered machine named 'MacOSX' comes back if i add sudo
<jason00> jutnux: I like having options, ya know? Gnome shell and unity can co-exist so nicely together on 11.10 being both GTK3 based.
<jutnux> Umhm
<jason00> jutnux: it's nice just installing them and switching between interchangably.
<d3f4c3d> Dynamips listens on IPV6 after replacing new NIC's - anyone help ?
<jutnux> I guess I don't mind Gnome-shell if I customise it loads
<xangua> jason00: then just use gtkpod to export all the data from your ipod
<jutnux> the default look is absolutely disgusting thoug
<jason00> jutnux: It's just... I treat Unity like Internet Explorer right now.
<jason00> jutnux: In Windows, I use IE to download Chrome or Firefox. In Ubuntu, I use Unity to download Gnome Shell. :D
<Jragon> Please help me!
<jutnux> jason00: I don't have IE installed anywhere :')
<jason00> jutnux: lol it's actually not that bad, just messing. they're both really good.
<jason00> jutnux: nor do I, but that was the best analogy I had. :D
<jutnux> Jragon: Download it from the software center!
<jason00> jutnux: since, after all, everybody knows IE as the universal alternative browser downloader.
<jutnux> jason00: Two conflicting opinions and a constructive argument. Much better than what usually happens ;)
<harvey_> having issues with a WN311B pci card, trying to get it to install. i have the broadcom drivers but i can't install them because dkms isn't installed and i can't install dkms for some reason saying "Dependency is not satisfiable: patch"
<Jragon> I've tried but it gives me some error saying, these programmes must be uninstalled to continue...
<jutnux> There was actually an article on Mashable (I think) called "Rename IE to Chrome/Firefox downloader"
<jason00> harvey_: can you install patch?
<jason00> jutnux: that's a very accurate (and fair) name for it in my opinion...
<scorinitron> agreed
<Jragon> Please can someone help
<harvey_> jason00: i'm not sure what "patch" is and no idea how to get it
<Jonii> Whats the most lightweight mp3 player for ubuntu?
<jutnux> Agreed.
<jason00> harvey_: I'm not sure either. my first thought was to run sudo apt-get install patch and see what happens.
<xangua> Jragon: if you would share all the output instead of just the last few lines
<jason00> harvey_: I can't say hat'll fix it, it was just my first thought.
<JetJaguar> XFCE RULES!
<scorinitron> xfce?
<Deltatash> anyone have any idea why "VBoxManage setextradata MacOSX “CustomVideoMode1″ “1280×800×32”" seems to work but as soon as I add sudo to the beginning I get VBoxManage: error: Could not find a registered machine named 'Mac OS X'
<zykotick9> Jonii, there are a number of cli apps that play MP3s - can't get more lightweight then that
<harvey_> jason00: can't connect to the internet with that computer, how is apt-get going to find me anything?
<rebecca> hello?
<jason00> harvey_: well yeah that'll be an issue. I wasn't aware you were connection-less.
<rebecca> hello?
<JetJaguar> Hello Rebecca
<jason00> harvey_: I thought there was a resource online to download repo packages from other computers as a file, then flash-drive htem over, but I'm not sure....
<harvey_> jason00: with that PC yes, my windows PC works just fine =P
<Deltatash> using Ubuntu 10.4 with Oracle VM VirtualBox 4.1
<scorinitron> OMG XFCE Looks Awesome^^
<Jragon> Okay
<scorinitron> Downloading it now ^^
<jutnux> Unity is still sexier ;)
<jason00> we use XFCE here at work.
<jason00> It's great.
<jutnux> I used to use XFCE
<jason00> Unity would never survive here. It's too fat for some of our low powered machines.
<jutnux> switched back to Unity here
<jutnux> I have XFCE on a rubbish laptop
<surfdue> What is the S flag in chmod
<harvey_> jason00: i have the broadcom/dkms files on an external but if i could figure out what "patch" was then i would just download and transfer it
<jutnux> and installed LFDE (I think) on one of my mates pcs
<jason00> jutnux: tried lxde yet? It's even lighter than XFCE
<jason00> jutnux: lxde makes 10 year old computers purrr
<jason00> harvey_: I'm not too sure then bro. :( I just figured I'd fire out that thought in case it would help.
<Jragon> xangua, http://pastebin.com/5v2hk7zz
<JetJaguar> Using Lubuntu on this computer...  lol
<scorinitron> Unity uses too much resources I'm stuck on it and have been looking for something more light weight
<jason00> harvey_: is this a wireless system?
<harvey_> jason00: going to assume the only way i can do this is with a 50ft cat5 and just directly connect lol
<jutnux> Jason00: Umhm I have, it is pretty amazing. This is why I love Linux based OS's, so many varieties for different requirements.
<harvey_> jason00: yes it is
<rebecca> Hello I have a question. See, I want to change my password without logging in and I know that I need to go to recovery mode and type in passwd user but it always says this when I first enter: computer login: I forget how to escape this so it will let me change my password. So what do I type in in order to change my password before I type in passwd user?
<scorinitron> is their some way I can unbloat ubuntu?
<jason00> harvey_: do you're trying to install broadcom drivers on a laptop? wireless drivers at that?
<harvey_> jason00: no no, it's an OEM PC
<xangua> Jragon: if you are using mint please go to mint support channel
<scorinitron> by deleting  unity and gnome 3 and installing xfce?
<xangua> !mint Jragon
<xangua> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<harvey_> jason00: and i'm trying to install wireless drivers on that
<jutnux> http://www.howtogeek.com/geekers/up/sshot4ecba27220325.jpg
<crimsonmane> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> rebecca it asks for your accountname first, not the password itself
<scorinitron> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<harvey_> jason00: hence the 50ft cat5 lol
<JetJaguar> scorinitron  I'd say just start with Xubuntu....
<rebecca> I know, but after that what do I do OerHeks?
<Jragon> xangua, I'm on ubuntu 11.10 :S
<jason00> harvey_: if you are trying to install wireless broadcom drivers on a linux system, you'll almost be guaranteed to need to plug in via ethernet. That is, honestly, the easiest thing to do. Broadcom does not allow their firmware/drivers to be packaged and work out of the box on linux systems.
<scorinitron> dang but doesn't that mean reformatting my entire HDD again and starting from scratch?
<OerHeks> !password | rebecca
<ubottu> rebecca: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jason00> harvey_: for my broadcom systems, I plug them in, go to additional drivers menu, and it'll see through the backend repo what drivers are available. I download, install, reboot, unplug cat5, and I'm on wireless.
<harvey_> jason00: i've noticed, i really hate broadcom.
<jason00> harvey_: I hate to say it but I think that's your best bet.
<jutnux> Jason00: My broadcom drivers work fine in 11.10
<jason00> jutnux: right. You also had to have installed them separately.
<Deltatash> JetJaguar, how about this I open the MacOSX.vbox in gedit and check the settings it seems the first lot of settings worked in terminal i see the screen resolution i wanted is in the config file...
<harvey_> jason00: appreciate the help. hopefully i can just do that and it will work
<jutnux> Jason00: Nope, worked out of the box.
<jason00> jutnux: I did hear that broadcom recently released an open source driver, but I don't know how well it is.
<JetJaguar> scorinitron  You can do that or you could just install xfce seperately...
<Deltatash> but when I boot up it defaults to a lower resolution regardless of what is in the .vbox config file... wtf lol
<jason00> harvey_: I used to work in a windows environment with 2,000 windows ysstems.
<jason00> harvey_: broadcom sucked there too
<rebecca> I know this... I do not need help recovering my password I remember it fine. All I want to know is what to do to CHANGE it.
<jason00> harvey_: whether wired, wireless, you name it. they're pretty bad.
<Deltatash> you think its cus I am having to use a .iso boot loader to boot the OS ?
<matthew> Hello I have tried the Xubuntu chat room and got nothing. I just install xubuntu 11.10 and did updates and restarted, install ATI proprietary drivers and restarted and tried to setup my dual monitors and i press apply and it crashes and says Segmentation fault. Somebody please help?
<harvey_> jason00: haha i know and i don't understand why netgear uses all their chipsets
<Deltatash> maybe the boot loader is defaulting it for some reason
<jason00> harvey_: in the grand scheme of things, plugging in and having to install a driver one time in the installation's life isn't too bad.
<jason00> jutnux: I know broadcom had an open source driver. Maybe you got it? I don't know. I have yet to see a broadcom wireless system work out of box.
<harvey_> jason00: agreed, i'll just find my cat5 and try to do it
<jason00> jutnux: speaking of which, that broadcom system was wireless, right???
<jason00> harvey_: good luck bro!
<JetJaguar> Deltatash   Hmmm...  are there Vbox extentions that you have to install in MacOSX like there is in Windows?
<jutnux> Indeed it was.
<scorinitron> JetJaguar, really? but wouldn't Gnome and Unity run in the background ultimately weaking my system down?
<zykotick9> rebecca, boot to recovery the "passwd rebecca" assuming rebecca is your user name
<harvey_> jason00: thanks, cya around
<zykotick9> s/the/then/
<JetJaguar> scorinitron  You could uninstall them.
<OerHeks> oh, to change it, you need to login, i don't know a way without
<jason00> jutnux: yeah, I've yet to see a broadcom wireless system work out of the box. I suppose it's possible though, since after all, I DID hear they had an open source driver. But I have yet to run into a broadcom system with wireless that worked out of the box.
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: you mean additions? no
<scorinitron> JetJaguar, well this is info I didn't know XD how would I do that safely?
<jutnux> Umhm!
<Excedere> Can anyone think of a reason why uptime/who/etc report 0 users logged in?
<jutnux> Let me boot it up and find out the model name
<rebecca> nonono I know this! But when I type in passwd rebecca and enter it says my login pass is incorrect! but that is not what I am trying to do so how do escape that mode and boot up the ls and such?
<scorinitron> JetJaguar, I thought you were stuck with what ever GUI you got for that OS
<yazdmich> what is the minimum requirements for a minimal ubuntu install with the mini.iso image?
<joltik> Is this the right channel for ubuntu support?
<JetJaguar> scorinitron  Ubott posted something above...  Check it out.
<Deltatash> Gentoo dunno I went to the VM directory that its saved in and apparently the .vbox file is the config file
<tonyyarusso> rebecca: When you boot to recovery mode, you should be getting a menu on a blue background, with an option for "Drop to a root shell", which is the one you want to select.  It's after that stage that you would do 'passwd rebecca'.  It sounds like perhaps the earlier steps aren't happening properly.  Could you describe the process you're doing, and tell us what version of Ubuntu this is on?
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: sorry i wasnt following properlu
<Gentoo64> thought you simply meant osx guest additions
<JetJaguar> scorinitron  No, you can change it in Linux.
<Deltatash> JetJaguar, the extensions I can install for Virtualbox are to allow USB support if i remember right only other thing I can think of is the guest additions which is for windows
<yazdmich> ?
<scorinitron> JetJaguar, wow...I feel dumb lol I didn't know XD
<JetJaguar> Deltatash you may need to install the guest additions.  I know a video driver gets installed with the Windows version.
<scorinitron> JetJaguar, so what's the best GUI you used so far?
<Jragon> xangua, please help me
<Deltatash> I am using EmpireEFI4AMD.iso to boot it im just wondering if that is defaulting it ?
<geoffmcc> JetJaguar: jutnux: usually the sta driver is available in additial drivers out of the box, it just needs activated. however i ususally install the firmware-b43-installer package and use those instead.
<scorinitron> JetJaguar, outside of gnome, unity, and xfce?
<rebecca> Ok... I am pretty sure this is Ubuntu 10.10 and it does not boot up a blue backround and display those messages. What I do is on the login screen, I press Ctrl Alt F1 to reach boot menu and that is when "login computer" is displayed.
<Deltatash> maybe I can try... but im not sure there is a guest additions for mac os x I will check
<yazdmich> hello?
<scorinitron> Jragon, are you just trying to install adobe flash on your pc?
<Jragon> Yes
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: there arent
<tonyyarusso> rebecca: Ah, okay.  You're not actually booting into recovery mode.
<Deltatash> then I am screwed lol xD
<tonyyarusso> rebecca: Take a look at the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword - you need to select it from the Grub menu before booting.
<Deltatash> nothing has worked that should have xD
<scorinitron> jragon, what OS r u running what version of linux
<yazdmich> what is the minimum requirements for a minimal hardy heron install with the mini.iso image?
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: i have osx in a vm and its pretty sucky with no additions
<Jragon> ubuntu 11.10
<Deltatash> yeah
<JetJaguar> scorinitron  All depends on what your needs are.  I needed really light weight for this system so I went Lubuntu.  At home I use something different.
<Deltatash> it isnt the smoothest running thing for me either
<pcpower> how do you create an upstart job that only does something on shutdown? I'm having a VERY hard time understanding upstart in general, and the documentation isn't helping much.
<yazdmich> what are*
<Deltatash> but I need to learn how to use the OS X system a little more for my job lol
<Deltatash> VM is best way I can do it, cant afford a full blown mac lol xD so i just got operating system xD
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: its more than usable with no additions :s
<joltik> I installed a dual boot ubuntu on my parents computer and I promised it would work, but when I turn the computer on it turns white and starts turning black like its overloading the screen.
<bekks> yazdmich: Erm, why do you want such an old version?
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: its fast on mine
<Deltatash> yeah ?
<Deltatash> mine is pretty laggy lol
<scorinitron> Jragon, here is the link it's an entire guide on how to install flash on ubuntu 11.10 http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/07/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<rebecca> oh, well then how do i reach recovery mode? my friend taught me it this way a while ago and it worked fine. i cannot understand what I am forgetting now because I would like to try remembering what I did then, because it worked. Do you know another way, like this, perhaps? To display the ls ?
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: yeah, but additions would make it faster
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running on a laptop using 11.04, when running window managers, all the power management stuff gets switched off. I'm writing a script to do manage my battery power/writes to disk currently and I'm wondering if there are any already written tools for doing this?
<Deltatash> yeah
<Deltatash> but we dont have additions for mac os x in virtual box ?
<Gentoo64> no
<yazdmich> bekks: trying to get an old computer to be useful
<Gentoo64> never have
<tonyyarusso> rebecca: Only if you have and know a root password, which is a rather different approach.
<yazdmich> compaq preasrio 4814
<joltik> I just ran a boot recovery
<bekks> Deltatash: Unless you are a proud owner of Apple Hardware, you will infringe the copyright agreement of Apple - even when runninf Mac OSX in a vm.
<Deltatash> my laptop is full ati/amd to...dunno if that causes any lag ? no intel or nvidia parts lol
<Gentoo64> nah
<Gentoo64> i doubt it
<yazdmich> so
<brontosaurusrex> Deltatash, what do you need to learn?
<yazdmich> what are the minimum requirements
<joltik> could anyone help me?
<rebecca> AHA! That's another thing! Sorry I forget to tell you... all my fault. Before I did all that, I typed in root and it then displayed root@rebecca. But I tried doing this now and it seems that I have forgotten a step.
<Deltatash> just general things on it lol I am IT support at work mostly with windows, but on occasion I have to sort things out on mac...would just be nice to practice on it at home get to grips with it and be more fluent in navigating and general trouble shooting
<scorinitron> Jragon, you their
<Jragon> Yes.
<Jragon> It still doesn't work..
<scorinitron> jragon, just click this
<jutnux> Unless you buy a mac you will have a hard time.
<Deltatash> makes me feel a right dope when my first time adding a printer on mac took me 20 mins to find out how to add it...hahah xD ultra noob
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: yeah thats why i put mine in vm just to mess around with it
<yazdmich> so
<yazdmich> hello?
<joltik> Please, I promised it would work, and I can't figure out what to do.
<Jragon> Screw it...
<Jragon> I'm going back to Mint.
<JetJaguar> Hello
<Deltatash> yeah Id like the same it works, but its just a little slow and not so big resolution xD i cna put up with it but would be nice if i could get better resolution
<ubuntunoob> @jragon JOIN US :D
<ubuntunoob> MINT ROX
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: not possible afaik. i really dont know anything about mac, but you may be able to tweak a file
<MonkeyDust> i'm downloading mint 12
<Deltatash> yeah
<yazdmich> is mint good for old computers?
<rebecca> so what do you think the step is i forgot?
<yazdmich> like 10+
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: i was playing with a openbsd guest and could tweak the xorg.conf in some odd way to get massive res with no additions
<tonyyarusso> rebecca: no idea
<Deltatash> I was originally trying VBoxManage setextradata MacOSX “CustomVideoMode1″ “1280×800×32”
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: but itll always be laggy
<JetJaguar> If you really want lightweight then use CrunchBang.  lol
<Deltatash> but it would say it couldnt find the rgistered name
<scorinitron> Jragon, you know how to open your terminal right?
<rebecca> i will try again
<brontosaurusrex> yazdmich, as much as ubuntu or less
<auronandace> yazdmich: why are you asking that in #ubuntu?
<rebecca> brb
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: tbh youll just have to deal with it
<Deltatash> maybe xD
<Gentoo64> no easy way round it
<ubuntunoob> i have a question whats the difference between xfce power manager and gnome power manager?
<joltik> does anyone here know anything about fixing a booting problem with a ubuntu windows dual boot?
<Deltatash> if my laptop was intel and nvidia id give a hackintosh a go lol
<yazdmich> because im not geting any answers for ubuntu
<Gentoo64> ubuntunoob: xfce one is for xfce and gnome one is for gnome
<tonyyarusso> joltik: depends on the problem
<ubuntunoob> i know that
<ubuntunoob> but whats the difference between features
<Deltatash> dont quite think amd and ati is the best hardware for  hackintosh :P
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: id rather use linux lol
<ubuntunoob> and settings?
<Deltatash> me to but mac is used more where i work than linux :(
<scorinitron> jragon, To Quickly install and enable Adobe flash Open the Terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) and run this command to install flash player  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<JetJaguar> Deltatash,  ew.
<Deltatash> and my work is too tight to put out on another mac book for me to learn how to use them lol xD
<scorinitron> Jragon, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<joltik> tonyyarusso: I am not sure what the problem is, when I start up, it turns white and then looks like its trying to burn black into my screen
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: nah its very picky. i think i have the hardware for it. i even tried it once. but messing with the kext etc isnt worth it, upgreades might or might not fail. plus the fact that i hate mac anyway
<Deltatash> so its just guess work when someone with one has a problem and asks me to fix it >.<
<Deltatash> haha
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: no. just sue the laggy one in vbox
<JetJaguar> Mac's have problems?
<Gentoo64> you can still learn
<yazdmich> what are the minimum requirements for a minimal hardy heron install using the mini.iso image?
<Deltatash> yeah
<Deltatash> I mean it seems to be fully functional
<ubuntunoob> hardy is not supported
<Deltatash> just a bit of lag
<Deltatash> so... its better than nothing as long as I can learn :)
<ubuntunoob> use lucid or maverick
<xangua> yazdmich: hardy is no longer supported, at least not the desktop
<Gentoo64> Deltatash: thats what i mean i think its the best youll get without buying one :)
<Deltatash> yeah :)
<auronandace> ubuntunoob: it still is supported on servers
<scorinitron> Jragon, ...
<Deltatash> there is only 2 linux computers where I work lol xD
<Deltatash> ubuntu 10.4 lts ;)
<ubuntunoob> ik that
<fansubcana> hi
<Deltatash> I managed to convince them to start using linux in some areas lol
<ubuntunoob> but they should use newer version :P
<Deltatash> one is the computer I use :D and the other sits in reception on a massive screen playing a slideshow 24/7 never turns off hasnt been restarted in months lol still going smooth no slow down xD
<ubuntunoob> i can
<ubuntunoob>  not
<JetJaguar> I'm using linux so that I can run multiple Win7 VM's for software testing.
<Deltatash> cool :P
<ubuntunoob> stand using ubuntu on my Powerpc eMac
<ubuntunoob> its so slowww
<ubuntunoob> i  use debian on my eMac
<Deltatash> I just need my favourite games to be made natively for linux then I can make the ful switch xD
<ubuntunoob> wine 1.3 anyone ??
<JetJaguar> Delta  Use wine...  lol
<ubuntunoob> @delta
<ubuntunoob> :P
<Deltatash> lol wine is only so good :P Dawn of War II dont work in wine :(
<Deltatash> neets .net2.5 or 3 or something
<ubuntunoob> you try 1.3 ??
<Deltatash> I think it was 1.2 ?
<Deltatash> it was early this year I tried it
<ubuntunoob> try 1.3 its better
<joltik> If the boot is broken should I reinstal ubuntu?
<ubuntunoob> more compatibility
<Deltatash> does it have support for .net 2.5 and 3?
<joltik> reinstall*
<xangua> joltik: you mean grub ¿
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  Check out http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<joltik> xangua I think, I am not totally sure
<xangua> Deltatash: desura was released too - like  Steam-lite, says the post http://is.gd/kJEU2K
<Excedere> imo its easier to get most things running with just wine and a little know-how vs playonlinux
<xangua> !grub | joltik
<ubottu> joltik: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MonkeyDust> http://www.desura.com/
<Deltatash> yeah play on linux pretty good i used to use it for steam :D
<MonkeyDust> xangua  was faster :)
<Deltatash> hmm Desura ? ill take a look :)
<ubuntunoob> that would be a yes deltahttp://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9828
<joltik> I installed ubuntu after windows
<ubuntunoob> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9828
<joltik> off of a live flashdrive
<MonkeyDust> joltik  and now now you have to repair grub?
<Deltatash> so desura is like a steam client ?
<Deltatash> but all native linux games ?
<scorinitron> what native linux games?
<scorinitron> linux actually has decent games?
<JetJaguar> SuperBlob...  lol
<ubuntunoob> yes
<joltik> MonkeyDust , I tried a boot repair, was that right?
<pcpower> 16:48:47 < scorinitron> linux actually has decent games?
<pcpower> depends on what kind of games you like
<scorinitron> well anything that has good graphics
<JetJaguar> Solitaire works great...
<MonkeyDust> Deltatash  there's also Lutrix and UGP
<jerenept> Xonotic
<Deltatash> hmm
<pcpower> you're not getting any AAA titles on linux
<scorinitron> shooting games, racing games, emulators, anything?
<Deltatash> we might be getting Rage
<Deltatash> Linux Native
<jerenept> xonotic.org
<scorinitron> does linux have emulators?
<pcpower> yes
<jerenept> yea
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<scorinitron> ok...any thing like VBA or NO$GBA
<ubuntunoob> supertuxkart
<Deltatash> World of Warcraft plays pretty well in linux, but I dont play it anymore lol xD
<scorinitron> or  N64
<scorinitron> SNES?
<Deltatash> I used to get higher FPS in linux than I did in Windows... wtf lol
<ubuntunoob> desume
<scorinitron> plain and simple... I have a PC controller...
<joltik> My grub is messed up...
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running on a laptop using 11.04, when running window managers, all the power management stuff gets switched off. I'm writing a script to do manage my battery power/writes to disk currently and I'm wondering if there are any already written tools for doing this?
<jerenept> For GBA try VirtualBoy
<scorinitron> I want something that is worthy of me playing with with a PC controller...
<ubuntunoob> upgrade to 3.2.1 linux kernel
<jerenept> Jupiter Applet
<ubuntunoob> runescape is awesome shut it haters
<pcpower> there is no 3.2.1...
<ubuntunoob> yes it is
<Deltatash> Dynasty Warriors! is for a PC controller! lol
<Deltatash> but dunno if it works in wine xD
<pcpower> not according to http://kernel.org/
<ubuntunoob> oops
<ubuntunoob> meant 3.1.2
<pcpower> see :)
<scorinitron> lol
<joltik>  How do I repair a grub?
<cipherboy> Anyone running linux 3.x in here?
<iceroot> !grub | cipherboy
<ubuntunoob> i am
<ubottu> cipherboy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<JetJaguar> Wasn't there a linux version of Wolfenstein?
<scorinitron> Seriously though is their a reall good emulator package I can get
<raf> sdf
<pcpower> what do you want to emulate?
<cipherboy> iceroot, I didn't ask about grub.
<jerenept> VisualBooyAdvance
<Deltatash> yeah i think there may have been JetJaguar dont quote me on that though
<scorinitron> DS, PS1 GBA SNES etc
<scorinitron> PS1 would have me golden
<iceroot> cipherboy: sorry wrong line
<pcpower> google is your friend
<scorinitron> XD
<iceroot> !grub | joltik
<ubottu> joltik: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Deltatash> How do I get this Desura
<joltik> kk, il check this
<auronandace> cipherboy: plenty are running linux 3.x
<scorinitron> OMG Your Right PCPOWER
<Deltatash> nvm found it xD
<scorinitron> found it XD
<scorinitron> Now I'm All EXCITED AND HAPPY!!
<scorinitron> lol
<JetJaguar> Found what?
<cipherboy> Is it included in 11.10? Haven't upgraded past 11.04, liking my gnome...
<cipherboy> (gnome2)
<scorinitron> PS1 Emulator for linux
<zykotick9> scorinitron, for PS1 check out pSX (it's not in the repos)
<Deltatash> Does Desura have any free to play games ? so I can test drive it ?
<scorinitron> PSX exe is what I used in windows
<auronandace> !info linux-generic | cipherboy
<ubottu> cipherboy: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.13.15 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<cipherboy> auronandace, ty
<ubuntunoob> cipherboy: install it with this  http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/how-to-install-kernel-31-on-ubuntu.html
<ubuntunoob> and replace the 3.1.0 with 3.1.2
<jerenept> Deltatash:Xonotic is in Desura
<Deltatash> ohh
<scorinitron> What would be the easyist way to get rid of the unity and gnome gui
<ubuntunoob> install xfce @ scorinitron
<jrib> scorinitron: just install what you want and use that
<ubuntunoob> the commands
<scorinitron> it won't run things in the background will it?
<scorinitron> will I still keep my data?
<ubuntunoob> yes
<scorinitron> can I run an awesome tron theme?
<scorinitron> XD
<Deltatash> lol awesome tron theme FTW!
<Deltatash> I want a screenshot :P
<ubuntunoob> once you install xfce you can choose between xfce and gnome at the login screen
<scorinitron> oh
<ubuntunoob> and change the session to xfce
<jrib> scorinitron: just choose the environment you want (after you install it) at the login screen
<JetJaguar> Awesome and TRON are redundant.
<Deltatash> pfft Tron was a good film xD
<scorinitron> Deltatash,  I was looking for a tron theme came across some real awesome ones but I can't seem to get them to install correctly
<Deltatash> I enjoyed it anyway :P
<Deltatash> ohh :/ not so good then lol xD
<scorinitron> Tron Legacy was AWESOME but the character development sucked
<scorinitron> I felt it was too rushed
<Deltatash> Ive not really played with ubuntu themes tbh though im not even sure where i would start to install a new one haha xD
<Deltatash> maybe
<scorinitron> but the graphics was enough
<Deltatash> yeah :)
<scorinitron> to get me dreaming  of a world inside of computers
<ubuntunoob> I LOVE XFCE  it uses a lot less then gnome
<ubuntunoob> the ram that is
<Deltatash> the day I watched tron I was sick shortly after...caught some random stomach bug.... lol xD
<scorinitron> XD
<scorinitron> lol
<scorinitron> <<17
<scorinitron> I'm 17 U?
<Deltatash> me ?
<scorinitron> yeah
<ubuntunoob> and xfce has a dock
<Deltatash> 21
<scorinitron> Cool!
<Deltatash> :)
<zykotick9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<scorinitron> my bro is older than you XD
<Deltatash> lol
<ubuntunoob> its much better than gnome if you ask me
<scorinitron> command?
<ubuntunoob> sudo apt-get install xfce*
<Deltatash> I command you to get me some food :P
<scorinitron> lol thanks
<ubuntunoob> no prob :D
<scorinitron> I guess it never changes
<cipherboy> sudo make food: target food not found
<Deltatash> lol
<Gentoo64> no one mentioned make me a sandwich yet?
<Gentoo64> :)
<scorinitron> unable to locate package xfce?
<JetJaguar> Saw the original TRON in the theater...  lol
<Deltatash> I will have ot try this XFCE myself as well sometime lol but for now im hapopy with gnome 2 :P
<Deltatash> Gentoo64 You can have some of my sandwich cus your a linux user! makes you call ;D
<ubuntunoob> you have to add the asterisk as part of the command
<Deltatash> *cool
<cipherboy> Gentoo64, not yet. Later.
<auronandace> scorinitron: you'll want xubuntu-desktop, that will drag in all that you need
<cipherboy> When people have turkey leftovers.
<Gentoo64> http://xkcd.com/149/
<Gentoo64> i meant that lol
<scorinitron> can I install xbuntu?
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<Deltatash> lol JetJaguar i hope it was 3D :D
<ubuntunoob> if you want to completely replace gnome
<scorinitron> with out depleting the rest of my recsourses?
<scorinitron> ok
<auronandace> scorinitron: sure, why not?
<scorinitron> I'm getting the feeling that it's always going to be the same...
<Deltatash> probably depends how you set up ubuntu in the first place scorinitron
<ubuntunoob> and gnome takes a lot of ram compared to xfce
<cipherboy> Anyone use fluxbox on here (speaking of low ram)?
<scorinitron> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<JetJaguar> Deltatash  Not at that time.  lol
<ubuntunoob> personally i use lxde but i like xfce's interface better
<cipherboy> I used to until I upgraded ram.
<scorinitron> ??
<Gentoo64> cipherboy, openbox
<scorinitron> did I get that right?
<ubuntunoob> openbox is better dude i
<auronandace> scorinitron: yes
<Deltatash> lol thats not good JetJaguar :P
<ubuntunoob> it is based on lxde
<ubuntunoob> its lighter than fluxbox
<Gentoo64> ubuntu_, you mean lxde is based on openbox :)
<ubuntunoob> its what i use :D
<Gentoo64> not hte other way round lol
<ubuntunoob> i know thats what i meant
<scorinitron> installing ^^
<ubuntunoob> no prob
<scorinitron> Woot Woot!! new GUI on the way
<ubuntunoob> your very welcome
<Gentoo64> openbox is the fastest thing ive used
<scorinitron> Thanks Guys^^
<Gentoo64> apart from pure console ofc, vut theyre all pretty similar in speed with the light wms
<auronandace> Gentoo64: faster than twm?
<cipherboy> Hey, any good tutorials on theming lightdm if I upgrade to 11.10?
<Deltatash> which one you installing scorinitron
<Gentoo64> auronandace, in terms of a "proper" one :)
<auronandace> :)
<klonkr> Has anyone got mopidy to work with arch and if so, how?
<scorinitron> xfce
<JetJaguar> #! is the shiznauts
<Deltatash> ahh nice :)
<Deltatash> haha
<scorinitron> LMAO
<ubuntunoob> scorinitron a good browser for xfce is midori
<ubuntunoob> its what im using right now
<scorinitron> what a minute...
<Gentoo64> klonkr, this isnt #arch :s
<Deltatash> im too scared to try a new gui xD
<klonkr> opps, my bad heh
<scorinitron> this isn't one of thoses console desktops is it?
<Deltatash> nah
<scorinitron> will I still have my apps?
<scorinitron> xchat...?
<scorinitron> etc
<cipherboy> Yep.
<Gentoo64> scorchgeek, xfce is a proper one not console like
<Deltatash> its just a different UI so notihng should be missing
<cipherboy> It is just a new way of dressing it up.
<ubuntunoob> webchat freenode
<jrib> Gentoo64: tried a tiling window manager like xmonad or awesome yet?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<auronandace> scorinitron: xfce is gtk based, anything that works on gnome will work on xfce
<Gentoo64> i hate tiling wms
<Gentoo64> all of them
<jrib> D:
<ubuntunoob> if you dont remove ubuntu-desktop then you will still have all your gnome apps
<aeon-ltd> Gentoo64: why? the philosophy is that it works for you
<Gentoo64> i either use openbox or tmux in a full res console
<aeon-ltd> Gentoo64: you can float and tile...
<Gentoo64> yeah
<ubuntunoob> but use openbox instead of xfwm4
<scorinitron> so how would I install themes to xfce?
<aeon-ltd> Gentoo64: the only thing its not great at is if you can only use one hand
<cipherboy> I need to get active on the forums again...
<scorinitron> I want a cool trom theme
<Gentoo64> aeon-ltd, i suppose so lol
<auronandace> !themes | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubuntunoob> scorinitron i shall look that up for you
<scorinitron> YAY^^ Thanks bro/sis IDK
<Deltatash> lol you and your tron theme :P
<ubuntunoob> once its installed do sudo apt-get remove xfwm4
<scorinitron> well if it isn't tron I think I would want a matrix theme
<ubuntunoob> then sudo apt-get install openbox
<Deltatash> :D
<JetJaguar> Matrix is geh
<auronandace> scorinitron: you could also try xfce-look
<Gentoo64> scorinitron, if you cant find one, just put a tron wallapper and a turqoise color scheme
<Deltatash> Go for an Avatar theme! :D
<ubuntunoob> i have only used linux for a couple months but i know my way around the enviroments
<scorinitron> I the same
<JetJaguar> Get a Motoko theme.  Yeah....
<scorinitron> but I just learned I can change enviroments
<scorinitron> lol
<scorinitron> what's motoko? up yeah right I'll google it
<scorinitron> OH THAT GIRL
<scorinitron> GHOST IN THE SHELL AWESOMENESS
<ubuntunoob> about that theme for xfce
<CharminTheMoose> Hmm
<Deltatash> this sounds interesting *opens google for Motoko*
<ubuntunoob> i will look for a openbox theme for you
<JetJaguar> motoko kusanagi
<JokesOnYou77> I <3 Motoko
<Gentoo64> ubuntunoob, xfce has an xp theme
<Gentoo64> i know someone who uses it
<JetJaguar> Yep
<Gentoo64> :)
<Deltatash> Gentoo64 how dare you swear in here!
<Deltatash> lol :P
<Gentoo64> xp owns linux
<scorinitron> what a minute what's openbox? right right google
<Deltatash> lol since when :P
<ex0a> i installed xbmc-live and it wanted to replace gdm, but now when i boot i'm in low graphics mode - how can i change the graphics settings? i have no xorg.conf file or gdm atm
<Gentoo64> :)
<scorinitron> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<scorinitron> haha it works ^^
<CharminTheMoose> The LHS specifies that everything can be deleted in /var/cache, because "the application must always be able to recover from manula deletion of these files.". Does this hold true for ubuntu?
<CharminTheMoose> or rather, apt?
<ubuntunoob> scorinitron, there is a tron theme for the heavier fluxbox but not for openbox
<scorinitron> fluxbox should I install that now?
<ex0a> CharminTheMoose: i'm pretty sure there is no harm in deleting the cache directory
<scorinitron> BTW I think it finished?
<Deltatash> here is a decent looking tron theme for you http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/My+Laptop?content=142616 but looks like it uses gnome
<JetJaguar> Time for food.
<ubuntunoob> use fluxbox instead of openbox then
<scorinitron> lol food time it is PASTA TIME
<Gentoo64> how is that a tron theme? its just a tron wallpaper lol
<Deltatash> cya JetJaguar, and thanks for your help earlier :)
<Deltatash> lol well look at his windows xD
<Deltatash> they have liek a glow colour around the edge :P
<Deltatash> close enough xD
<microfil> hi
<JetJaguar> Woot
<ubuntunoob> sudo apt-get remove xfwm4
<ubuntunoob> scorinitron: http://box-look.org/content/show.php/Tron?content=136749
<vulgarbulgar> hello i need some help installing a Seiko SLP 200 driver
<ubuntunoob> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Gentoo64> sudo apt-get remove /
<auronandace> ubuntunoob: why are you intent on removing xfwm4?
<scorinitron> ubuntunoob, thanks man I also found this http://box-look.org/content/show.php/Cyanized+-+Tron-like?content=146741
<ubuntunoob> xfwm4 is heavier than fluxbox
<scorinitron> I think I might beable to implement both
<ubuntunoob> nope
<JokesOnYou77> Gentoo64: what does putting the / at the end of the command do?
<scorinitron> so the first thing is to remvoe xfwm4?
<microfil> ...i have a problem...i have just done the update...restart...and now my notebook have a low resolution and seem to be slow...some one can help me? (sorry for my bad english)
<ubuntunoob> yes
<ubuntunoob> its not possible
<scorinitron> what is xfwm4?
<Gentoo64> JokesOnYou77, nothing, was only joking
<ubuntunoob> its xfce's window manager but its really heavy
<JokesOnYou77> ahh, k
<ubuntunoob> 'so you want fluxbox
<auronandace> scorinitron: xfwm4 is the window manager for xfce
<scorinitron> so xfice is already installed?
<scorinitron> xfce what do I reboot into it?
<scorinitron> then come back?
<scorinitron> to the chat?
<lunitik> scorinitron, are you asking how to install a login manager?
<scorinitron> nope
<scorinitron> XD
<Gentoo64> scorinitron, you should be able to choose it on login manager
<ex0a> i installed xbmc-live and it wanted to replace gdm, but now when i boot i'm in low graphics mode - how can i change the graphics settings? i have no xorg.conf file or gdm atm
<scorinitron> ok brb
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<auronandace> scorinitron: log out, when you log back in change your session (at the login screen)
<ubuntunoob> just reboot or log out
<lunitik> ex0a, do you just want to switch back to gdm?
<ubuntunoob> and choose xfce
<ubuntunoob> oh and use lxdm instead of xfce's login manager
<ubuntunoob> its better
<Guest2109> hi all
<auronandace> ubuntunoob: xfce login manager? xfce doesn't have it's own login manager
<lunitik> ex0a, if you do, you can simply sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and choose it over xbmc... you will be able to choose xbmc in the session picker of the login screen
<ubuntunoob> well remove gdm then
<ubuntunoob> and use lxdm
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, no need to get rid of it, just choose lxdm when you install it... debconf will keep everything sane, but otherwise you are removing meta-packages which help maintain the system
<ubuntunoob> i know thats what i meant
<mikey60> upgraded to 11.10 today from a usb stick. damn it broke the first time and took the whole thing down. had to reinstall to a different partition to get it to work
<lunitik> mikey60, if you have questions related to the experience, that is fine... but just ranting negatively helps nothing at all
<mikey60> wasnt ranting
<mikey60> just a statement
<lunitik> mikey60, otherwise, you can probably let loose in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntunoob> he was just commenting
<mikey60> if you would like me to rant then say so
<lunitik> mikey60, well, but what good does it do to voice it?
<haakonn> hello, i just rebooted to the new .13 oneiric kernel, and now pulseaudio doesn't make a sound. the levels move in pavucontrol when i play something, but no sound. any idea?
<mikey60> it says to people to be careful when doing these things
<auronandace> haakonn: are your speakers switched on?
<Gentoo64> mikey60, thats true. most people get broken systems after updates
<Mitochondria> Weird
<Mitochondria> !seen Mito
<Gentoo64> a lot of people deny it though
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Gentoo64> !give ubottu seen command
<ubottu> Gentoo64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntunoob> !idiot
<haakonn> auronandace:  yes, sound plays fine in xbmc if i target the audio device directly, but not through pulse
<ubuntunoob> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<scorinitron> this is AMAZING
<ubuntunoob> it is
<Gentoo64> what is?
<ubuntunoob> ?
<scorinitron> XFCE RULES
<scorinitron> OMG
<scorinitron> SO EASY
<auronandace> !yay | scorinitron
<FloodBot1> scorinitron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> scorinitron: Glad you made it! :-)
<lunitik> Gentoo64, you used to be able to add factoids via !blah is foo - last I checked that now passed it off to #ubuntu-irc to approve because people abused it
<Gentoo64> scorchgeek, what are you on?
<Mitochondria> Well anyways. I got a question. I removed a application from my computer. Yet i've still got the app in the menu. It's "Epiphany Web Browser"
<auronandace> scorinitron: xfce is my favourite :)
<scorchgeek> Gentoo64: I presume you mean scorinitron?
<Gentoo64> lunitik, i can imagine
<Gentoo64> scorchgeek, yeah :)
<scorinitron> ubottu congratulated me XD
<ubottu> scorinitron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mitochondria> Actually nevermind.
<scorinitron> lol
<ubuntunoob> @scorinitron  welcome to what i like to call the mouse side of   linux :d
<scorchgeek> heh, you pinged me in another channel and I was like "um, have I been typing responses in the wrong channel or something?"
<lunitik> Mitochondria, in terminal either 'which epiphany' or 'locate epiphany'... if you have changed the menu entry though, it will remain until you remove it manually (via alacarte)
<Gentoo64> scorchgeek, lol. sorry man
<ubuntunoob> i love xfce too
<scorchgeek> it's fine :D
<ubuntunoob> i use both pretty much :D
<ubuntunoob> lxde and xfce
<scorinitron> I actually feel like getting rid of all of the other GUis I have installed except xfce
<scorinitron> and It
<scorinitron> it's only been 3 minutes of use
<ubuntunoob> then do the kill: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<scorinitron> everything is layed out the way I wanted it...and I didn't config anything
<vulgarbulgar> i am trying to install drivers for a seiko SLP 200 label printer and it will not let me compile the make file
<ubuntunoob> = what i feel like when i use xfce
<Gentoo64> scorinitron, just install xubuntu the distro itself, from scratch then
<scorinitron> *KILL* KILL MUST KILL MUWHAHAHA
<scorinitron> XD
<scorinitron> lol
<FloodBot1> scorinitron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> scorinitron, xubuntu has a really nice default theme too
<scorinitron> brb gotta eat my pasta ^^
<scorinitron> afk
<ubuntunoob> k :D
<auronandace> Gentoo64: i still prefer the albatross theme more
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, that actually wouldn't work because it is just a meta-package... debfoster or deborphan would make it easy to clean up after though
<Gentoo64> auronandace, i dont like xfce myself. but the greybird theme is the nicest xfce theme i personally have seen
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, (also wouldn't work because it is unlikely you installed ubuntu-desktop by hand... came during the install for most)
<Deltatash> cya guys gotta log, thanks for the help earlier
<ubuntunoob> it know that its just it removes gnome stuff like gnome apps
<daviddoria> is the "unsupported updates" old stuff or bleeding edge stuff?
<Gentoo64> daviddoria, im guessing neither
<Gentoo64> just "unsupported"
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, that's what I'm saying, it wouldn't actually do that because nothing was installed as a dep of it for most people...
<Gentoo64> daviddoria, im probably wrong again
<ubuntunoob> thats what i did on mine and it worked :P
<ubuntunoob> i understand what u mean but
<vulgarbulgar> can anyone help with this printing problem?
<ex0a> lunitik: i'm reinstalling gdm now (replaces xbmc-live) and going to see if i can set xbmc to be the window manager instead of gnome
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, even then, apt/dpkg doesn't care much about the deps of a meta-package once you remove it... lesson learned the hard way, and why I used to love debfoster
<daviddoria> how do you run a system update through the software center?
<lunitik> ex0a, you can simply select XBMC as the session to log into... also, you didn't really have to reinstall, just 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' would have allowed to set it as default again
<ex0a> lunitik: when i installed "xbmc-live" it removed gdm
<lunitik> ex0a, that is sort of strange, I am not sure why it would even need to conflict gdm
<ex0a> i don't know either
<ubuntunoob> found this
<ex0a> it's not the same package as xbmc
<ubuntunoob> sudo apt-get remove adium-theme-ubuntu alacarte appmenu-gtk at-spi bamfdaemon banshee banshee-extension-soundmenu banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore baobab binfmt-support bluez-gstreamer bogofilter bogofilter-bdb bogofilter-common branding-ubuntu brasero brasero-cdrkit brasero-common capplets-data checkbox checkbox-gtk cli-common compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-main compizconfig-backend-gconf compu
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> nice wall of text
<Gentoo64> or is my client just small
<jerenept> Why would you remove Banshee? It's awesome!
<Gentoo64> lol
<ubuntunoob> it just removes gnome dependencies
<ubuntunoob> and score said he didnt want gnome
<ubuntunoob> soz
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, no seriously, apt-cache show debfoster
<Gentoo64> thats why i said, might as well just install xubuntu
<daviddoria> I see where to specify which updates you want, but how do you run the updates?
<Gentoo64> rather than fixing up and cleaning normal ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> whats wrong with doing it this way?????
<Gentoo64> because if you only want xfce, you might as well install Xubuntu
<Gentoo64> then you dont have to clean up gnome crap left over
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, nothing, just, why do something by hand which can be automated?
<ubuntunoob> because you dont have to reinstall this way :P
<Gentoo64> i suppose its preference. some people dont mind
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running on a laptop using 11.04, when running window managers, all the power management stuff gets switched off. I'm writing a script to manage my battery power/writes to disk currently and I'm wondering if there are any already written tools for doing this?
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, it is really why Debian and thus Ubuntu is so awesome... hackers being lazy and hacking things together to allow their laziness
 * mcphail thinks most people would have enough hard disk space not to notice surplus libraries
<Gentoo64> mcphail, its not that, its unneeded mess. which some pelpe dont care about
<mcphail> Gentoo64: it's only space, but each to their own
<ubuntunoob> if ubuntu is so awesome why does it run like crap on my powerpc eMAc
<ubuntunoob> ?
<Gentoo64> probably an ocd thing lol
<ubuntunoob> and debian works great
<ubuntunoob> ?
<Gentoo64> ubuntunoob, unity?
<lunitik> mcphail, actually, file system performance can suffer if there is too much bloat... although some file systems actually perform better when they are jam packed... it really depends I guess
<Gentoo64> lunitik, dont you mean, when theyre not full?
<Gentoo64> well for ssds anyway
<Gentoo64> dno about hdds
<ubuntunoob> i tried lubuntu and lxde debian and lxde debian is much better
<mcphail> lunitik: erm - not really
<Gentoo64> ubuntunoob, in what way?
<ubuntunoob> and some of the packages are missing in powerpc ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> and debian has all the new packages
<ubuntunoob> :P
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, lubuntu then... and thus why Ubuntu is awesome: choice and freedom
<Gentoo64> ubuntunoob, i think ubuntu is like mid range on the packages date
<Gentoo64> not stable but not bleeding edge
<mcphail> lunitik: I'd like to see real-world benchmarks on that for ext3,4 and btrfs if you have them
<ubuntunoob> well i like my stuff to be as new as possible :P
<Gentoo64> well dno how new debians packages are
<ubuntunoob> so thats why i switched my powerpc emac to debian :P
<Gentoo64> all i know is that the stable debian is ancient
<Gentoo64> dont know about testing
<ubuntunoob> i use squeeze and the wheezy repo
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, umm, so you use wheezy
<Gentoo64> newer isnt always better anyway
<kain88> hi, does anyone know how to activate graphic acceleration for a ATI 5770 on 11.10?
<ubuntunoob> well i cant even get lightspark on powerpc ubuntu and i can on debian
<Gentoo64> kain88, try jockey-gtk
<lunitik> ubuntunoob, precise is merging from wheezy atm, there should be little difference in package versions there, and where there is difference, Ubuntu will be more recent in every case
<Gentoo64> kain88, or in system settings i think its there, additional drivers
<scorinitron> back guys
<ubuntunoob> so unless the powerpc port gets improved (i.e less laggy, better package support) im staying on debian
<ubuntunoob> hey dude
<scorinitron> hey!!
<Gentoo64> ubuntu_, debian has the biggest support for processors
<Gentoo64> out of all distros afaik
<scorinitron> awesome one ...*boes as a sign of respect*
<Gentoo64> ubuntunoob, i mean
<scorinitron> bows*
<ubuntunoob> i found a command for removing gnome
<scorinitron> really?
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<vulgarbulgar> AFTER INSTALLING A PRINTER DRIVER I RECEIVE AN ERROR REPORT STATING THAT THERE IS A MISSING FILTER IN CUPS, can someone help with this?
<ubuntunoob> and are u on oneiric or natty>
<kain88> jockey-gtk doesn't work because it will only suggest the fglrx-driver which does not work with the install X
<scorinitron> sweet Instant Annihilation
<soreau> ! caps | vulgarbulgar
<ubottu> vulgarbulgar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Gentoo64> kain88, no idea then
<scorinitron> Oneric
<soreau> ! cups | vulgarbulgar
<ubottu> vulgarbulgar: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubuntunoob> k
<scorinitron> oneiric
<Gentoo64> kain88, thats the only proper way to install them
<Gentoo64> kain88, how does it not work?
<kain88> i don't have 3d support on my newly installed 11.10
<scorinitron> jezz I'll tell you, You guys are alot friendlier than the guys at #backtrack-linux
<pythonirc101> I followed the instructions on this page: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/01/01/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-9-10-server/ -- but for some reason on my 11.04, startx doesnt work, any ideas whats wrong?
<mcphail> kain88: is it a very new card?
<kain88> and with the fglrx driver the X just shows nothing
<Gentoo64> sounds about right
<kain88> the card is a year old and i worked perfectly with debian
<ubuntunoob> scorinitron copy and paste this command:sudo apt-get remove adium-theme-ubuntu apg appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt at-spi2-core bamfdaemon banshee banshee-extension-soundmenu banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore baobab binfmt-support bluez-gstreamer branding-ubuntu brasero brasero-cdrkit brasero-common checkbox checkbox-gtk cli-common compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins-default compiz-plugins-main-default compizcon
<__G0d__> Hi guys
<Gentoo64> ubuntunoob, what if he wants banshee? lol
<__G0d__> Bye Guys
<scorinitron> ubuntunoob, you sure this is safe?
<ubuntunoob> yes
<scorinitron> I mean that's a lot of stuff dood
<scorinitron> XD
<Gentoo64> what if he wants brasero?
<aeon-ltd> scorinitron: all it is uninstalling crap
<Mitochondria> Then tell him Banshee sucks
<scorinitron> I know
<scorinitron> XD
<scorinitron> ok here I go
<ubuntunoob> i have done on mine with perfect safety
<scorinitron> unable to locate package compizo
<CharminTheMoose> I've been wondering, if I removed Gnome on my system now, would it get pulled back in if I tried upgrading to 11.10?
<scorinitron> I guess I just remove it from the commad
<aeon-ltd> scorinitron: yup
<ubuntunoob> gentoo64 he wont because xfburn is lighter
<mcphail> kain88: i use nvidia myself, but the most up-to-date drivers are usually found in the x-swat ppa. Maybe that would help?
<scorinitron> got it!
<scorinitron> 183mb freed
<ubuntunoob> your welcome :D
<kain88> the driver I need is in debian testing so it should also be availabe in 11.10
<Gentoo64> does the xfce package have all the xfce apps when you install it?
<kain88> there should be a way to enable it
<aeon-ltd> scorinitron: btw what are you trying to achieve?
<ubuntunoob> pretty sure yeah
<scorinitron> arigato
<Gentoo64> oh ok
<scorinitron> <<not Japanese
<scorinitron> um aeon-ltd  I was originally trying to switch over to xfce just to check it out
<chrisgeorge> For some reason, nginx is not starting on boot in 11.10, is there a way to force this?
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running on a laptop using 11.04, when running window managers, all the power management stuff gets switched off. I'm writing a script to manage my battery power/writes to disk currently and I'm wondering if there are any already written tools for doing this?
<scorinitron> then I got hooked with in 5 minutes of looking at it
<|Long|> hi i got stuck at nx server stuff how can i boot back to GUI plz help?
<scorinitron> so I'm removing everything that is not xfce on my pc XD
<scorinitron> lol
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: startx or 'nameof whatever login/desktop manager you use'
<jerenept> don't do that
<ubuntunoob> welcome to the mouse hole :D ^^  #xfcerox
<Gentoo64> scorinitron, you do know xfce uses gtk and gnome stuff?
<soreau> ! pm | vulgarbulgar
<ubottu> vulgarbulgar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jerenept> you might need things like xserver
<|Long|> aeon-ltd, i tried that cmd but nothing return
<scorinitron> crap I might have did something wrong then
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: try 'gdm' 'lightdm' 'slim'
<CharminTheMoose> gtk is quite lightweight I find though
<scorinitron> 1gtk
<scorinitron> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<scorinitron> ok
<scorinitron> ubuntunoob, that command didn't remove any necessary real gtk stuff
<ubuntunoob> dont forget dude
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: any luck?
<ubuntunoob> just gnome dependencies
 * mcphail notices Gentoo64's previous IPv6 address with interest
<|Long|> aeon-ltd, no good
<|Long|> nothing return still in dos prompt
<kain88> http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: DOS?
<|Long|> on black screen
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: you mean terminal/virtual terminal?
<|Long|> yes
<RidDrib> what I can do with ubuntu ?
<aeon-ltd> RidDrib: anything
<scorinitron> ubuntunoob, oh so now that I got it installed what do I do to get the Tron theme
<scorinitron> and should I remove xfwm4?
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: what gui did you have before?
<scorinitron> if it's a windows manager wouldn
<|Long|> kunbutu screen
<scorinitron> wouldn't it be a bad thing to remove
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: try 'kdm'
<Daghdha> doesn't ubuntu use metrics for it's network connections?
<ubuntunoob> score: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<ubuntunoob> but before you do that
<ubuntunoob> sudo apt-get remove xfwm4
<Daghdha> It's no where in the applet i can find. Just in the ifconfig outpt
<scorinitron> ok
<ubuntunoob> in terminal
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: success?
<|Long|> nothing return
<scorinitron> I know :) it would be sad if after 8 months I didn't know how to use the terminal lol
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: how did you get into this?
<mcored> hi guys can i disable the touchpad completely?
<ubuntunoob> okay good :D
<scorinitron> wait a minute I think it remved the xubuntu desktop
<scorinitron> at least that
<scorinitron> is what it says
<aeon-ltd> scorinitron: that's a metapackage ie not a real package
<Gentoo64> mcphail: lol
<|Long|> well, as first all good to go i set ssh and remote desktop, then i install glftpd and after reboot it stuck here
<scorinitron> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<aeon-ltd> scorinitron: its more of a list of packages as a set
<pythonirc101> when i autologin into my ubuntu box, I see a README.txt that says -- ecryptfs-mount-private...? how to fix this?
<scorinitron> oh
<scorinitron> well I just learned the whole "!" is better than google lol
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: type 'top' or 'htop' is X already running?
<ubuntunoob> cxd
<ubuntunoob> xd
<ubuntunoob> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<|Long|> iam sit in front console now
<scorinitron> Their's something I need to know..
 * Daghdha installs ifmetric
<scorinitron> Is their a way I can set shortcuts
<ubuntunoob> you can safely remove it but its reccommend the reinstall when upgrade
<scorinitron> like ctrl +a= select all
<scorinitron> and ctrl v = past
<scorinitron> paste
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: but is X runnning?
<scorinitron> cause I keep doing it outta habit and nothing happens lol
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: in the xfce settings menu somewhere
<scorinitron> same for ctrl c
<ubuntunoob> to upgrade the kernel, add the kernel ppa
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: ctrl c etc should work
<Gentoo64> theyre normal shortcuts
<scorinitron> omg
<scorinitron> their working?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<scorinitron> WTH
<|Long|> yes ssh is running
<Gentoo64> :s
<scorinitron> lol
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: they always work
<Gentoo64> lol
<scorinitron> it just started working
<scorinitron> seriously
<scorinitron> XD
<FloodBot1> scorinitron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scorinitron> lol
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: did you know you can middle click to paste?
<ubuntunoob> ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<mcored> is there a good screenshot application for ubuntu, i am missing zscreen where i can use a keyboard short to take a screenshot of the active window, or a window and automatically upload it to a host like imageshack and give me a URL in the clipboard all in one go...
<scorinitron> ...
<scorinitron> flood bot muted me
<Gentoo64> yeah
<ubuntunoob> add that to your sources
<ubuntunoob> ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<scorinitron> me?
<mcored> i have tried Shutter and JShot so far
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<|Long|> aeon-ltd, any other throught?
<scorinitron> oh what were you saying lol
<ubuntunoob> go to Software sources and add it
<ubuntunoob> or use terminal
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: is X running?
<scorinitron> that txt doc?
<|Long|> yes ssh is running
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: no is X running
<scorinitron> what's the command
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: wait did you run 'ssh -x?
<ubuntunoob> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<ubuntunoob> sudo apt-get update after you do that
<pirateao> toy como loco, primera vez con ubuntu y primera vez con xchat
<|Long|> no, iam sitting in front of console now aeon-ltd
<pirateao> no entiendo nada
<Gentoo64> !language | pirateao
<ubottu> pirateao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<scorinitron> ubuntunoob, can I pm u
<pirateao> esto es un canal?
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: 2 ideas left, cycle through ctrl-alt-fkeys 1through 11
<ubuntunoob> yeah sure
<ubuntunoob> id actually prefer that
<pirateao> m
<Daghdha> ywhat is considdered 'the interface' ? I run ifmetric to change metric on a interface but using eth1 doesn't work. What's the proper name i should use there?
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: "the interface" ?
<Gentoo64> normally eth0
<aeon-ltd> Daghdha: eth0 ?
<Daghdha> i only have eth1 and eth2
<scorinitron> !kernal
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: what one do you use?
<Gentoo64> that one
<ubuntunoob> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Daghdha> it doesn't complain when i say eth1, bit the metric doesn't change either
<Daghdha> I use both
<ubuntunoob> you dont have to compile
<ubuntunoob> you can use debs
<scorinitron> ubuntunoob, did I do the pm right?
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: how do you get to the GUI normally?
<ubuntunoob> yeah i see it
<Gentoo64>  
<scorinitron> just making sure
<Daghdha> Gentoo64: I use 1 for PC-PC connection and one for teh internets.
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Daghdha> The pc-pc one seems to have priority now causing all outbound connections to fail :(
<|Long|> aeon-ltd, holy shit ctrl+alt+f1 key works :))))))))))
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: not sure about that
<|Long|> aeon-ltd, thanks alot
<Daghdha> kinda pity you can't change metric in GUI
<kain88> \part
<Gentoo64> \bye
<Daghdha> heh ifconfig can't
<aeon-ltd> |Long|: welcome
<aeon-ltd> *you're
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: afaik you need ifmetric
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: but i personally have never had to play with it i use auto
<Daghdha> i have that Gentoo64
<Daghdha> It doesn't change the metrics
<Daghdha> It is AUTO.
<Gentoo64> yeah i dno why
<Gentoo64> youll have to google it
<Gentoo64> or try another channel if no one else can help
<Gentoo64> did you restart net after you applied it (sorry if sounds silly)
<Daghdha> no..
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Gentoo64> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gentoo64> might be some other command
<Daghdha> how does that relate to using 'service'? I always wonder
<Gentoo64> service networking restart
<Gentoo64> i think
<Gentoo64> i think service just shortcut to /etc/init.d
<Daghdha> Aw
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: well anyway, retarting network wouldbe the first thing i try
<Gentoo64> or restart the hwole comp
<Gentoo64> thats what i do because im lazy
<MonkeyDust> use service, not /etc/init.d
<pragmaticenigma> service is not an alias... it's a safer alternative to using /etc/init.d
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Gentoo64> sorry
<Gentoo64> safer how?
<Daghdha> sigh
<Daghdha> no change
<pragmaticenigma> part of it does nice shutdowns of services... so it doesn't accidentally shut down while the service is doing criticle tasks
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: ah ok
<sayed> hello every one
<pragmaticenigma> like service apache2 stop would make sure that Apache doesn't shutdown in the middle of serving a request to a client
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: thanks for info
<Gentoo64> didnt know was any different
<Gentoo64> i just assumed it was an alias to be more noob friendly
<Stockholm_Angel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747660/ looks like i broke ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> i assume that running services in this way consumes slightly more ram? (like < 2mb?)
<kool_tool> I have a 64 bit AMD pc, running 11.10.  The 1.18.24.1-linux-2.6 intel.dep package will not install on my pc.  Are there any alternatives to using lightscribe ?
<Daghdha> restart: unknown instance
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  try start
<pragmaticenigma> in the end, Gentoo64, it really is just making the same system calls... but far less chance of something going very wrong
<MonkeyDust> i just did it minutes ago
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: yesh just some extra commands
<pragmaticenigma> I'm curious if anyone has had any issues with Ubuntu 11.10 and Hyper-threaded processors?  Specifically Intel Pentium 4 with Hyper-threading
<Daghdha> stop also gives unknown instance. start gives: networking stop/waiting
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: never owned one myself. what issues anyway?
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: is it possible to reboot the comp? would be easier
<aeon-ltd> pragmaticenigma: ran for a year (8.04-8.10) no problems
<pragmaticenigma> It will not boot, hangs on kernal-helper-thread loading
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: weird. i take it it works with ht disabled in bios
<Daghdha> i will, after i manually set op interfaces again because this auto stuff doesn't work right for some reason
<pragmaticenigma> I've had no issues with this processor until 11.10 came out... gave me a near heart attack when my machine wouldn't come up
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: you might have to do some googling on it
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: must be some kernel option then
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: but im sure your not the onyl one running a ht cpu :s
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... I was able to turn of HT in bios, but wondering if anyone knew of a solution... the machine runs so much better with it on
<d3f4c3d> Hi, how can i pull fresh list. file ?
<pragmaticenigma> I know that the Intel Core i series have HT in them
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: not all
<d3f4c3d> .list file that it
<Gentoo64> my i5 750 dont
<pragmaticenigma> so strange that I would have the issue
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: have you googled it? what kernel is 11.10 on?
<pragmaticenigma> 11.10 is on Kernel 3.0.0-13-generic
<mcphail> pragmaticenigma: HT seems to be working fine on atom
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: does the 11.10 livecd work?
<d3f4c3d> where should i look for Karmic fresh sources.list file ?? thanks
<pragmaticenigma> No... I thought it did at first, but I don't remember if I tested it out on this machine or one of my other non-HT machines
<scorinitron> is their a good IRC I can run in the terminal
<scorinitron> ?
<Gentoo64> pragmaticenigma: well i certainly cant help :(
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: irssi
<mcphail> scorinitron: irssi
<scorinitron> just to be cool?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: or weechat
<scorinitron> XD
<ubuntunoob> hey sorry
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: irssi is good as well
<ubuntunoob> i accendtly disconnect
<Gentoo64> not just cool
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: but youll need to spend a few hours setting it up the way you want
<Gentoo64> not sure what weechat configs like
<ubuntunoob> scorinitron
<pragmaticenigma> I'm sure as more people install 11.10 it may appear on more bug reports... I certainly don't have the skill to generate the necessary testing for issuing a bug report
<ubuntunoob> pm me again
<ubuntunoob> i mis clicked
<Pocomoke> How can I burn labels  onto a  DVD using Ubuntu 11.10 (64 bit)?
<ubuntunoob> an accidently disconnected
<scorinitron> yay he's alive
<scorinitron> lol
<Daghdha> Ok, i have manually enetered the values into the /etc/network/interfaces file
<scorinitron> ubuntunoob do you run a terminal IRC?
<scorinitron> wine and what ever program u use in windows
<Daghdha> I am now rebooting as per Gentoo64 suggestion (wich for me is a lot of work :) and waiting for the result :D
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: everyone uses irssi or weechat, mostly irssi
<pragmaticenigma> Pocomoke: are you looking for lightscribe?
<scorinitron> oh cool
<mcphail> scorinitron: irssi + screen is the finest combination
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: yea sorry, thought itd be easier than messing around trying to get the service to restart if it wasnt working
<ubuntunoob> how do i pm someone ???
<Gentoo64> mcphail: irssi + tmux is even better
<Gentoo64> mcphail: lol
<ubuntunoob> im on webchat freenode
<scorinitron> right click their name
<Gentoo64> jk
<Gentoo64> ubuntunoob: if you spend time on irc why not get a proper client?
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntunoob: it depends on your client... all support questions and answers should really be done in the mainroom to allow others to benefit from the solutions you find
<ubuntunoob> ok
<Pocomoke> I can't install lightscribe, it is for  a 32bit pc
<mcphail> Gentoo64: religious debate has no place in this channel. Do not disrespect screen.
<pragmaticenigma> you can run 32 bit software on a 64 bit machine
<Gentoo64> mcphail: you know i was joking :p
<Daghdha> hmm
<mcphail> :)
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: still no luck?
<Daghdha> It's not working at all now can't VNC into it :/
<Gentoo64> well
<Gentoo64> if i was you
<Gentoo64> id revert those changes and do some googling
<ubuntunoob> installing weechat now :D
<Gentoo64> does weechat even support themes?
<pragmaticenigma> Pocomoke: you can run 32 bit software on a 64 bit machine
<pragmaticenigma> Pocomoke: There are forumns on various websites on how to get lightscribe tools to run in a 32 bit system
<fayimora> hey guys i want to setup a simple web server on my linux machine for personal use….how do i go about it?
<pragmaticenigma> fayimora: Read up on installing Apache for Ubuntu
<jerenept> sudo tasksel
<fayimora> pragmaticenigma: any links?
<Pocomoke> I'll try again, but it said I had the wrong architechure '1386'
<Daghdha> Gentoo64: Just my NAS. No man overbboard, hooked up keyboard to it and gonna try some more stuff.
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: ok. sorry i cant help more. got no experience with it
<pythonirc101> anyone has done an autologin in 11.04 here? I can autologin, but my home directory seems to be encrypted at autologin
<pragmaticenigma> fayimora: Google is a good place to start.  Search for "Ubuntu Apache Setup Guide"
<Daghdha> no worries. it'll get figured out sooner or later :P google-by-error style
<Gentoo64> pythonirc101: thats why on the installer afaik it forces a login pass with encrypted home
<Gentoo64> because you need the pass to decrypt it
<pythonirc101> Gentoo64: how can i autologin on my ubuntu box?
<Gentoo64> idk
<mcphail> fayimora: other webservers are available as well but it is worth taking a couple of hours to learn basic apache2 setup
<pythonirc101> I tried this: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/01/01/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-9-10-server/
<Gentoo64> pythonirc101: why would you want to, with encrypted /home?
<pragmaticenigma> pythonirc101: The encrypted home directory feature requires you to login with a password each time.  It will not work with the autologin feature
<Gentoo64> pythonirc101: your sort of defeating the point of encryption there
<pythonirc101> pragmaticenigma: how do i get rid of the encrypted home?
<fayimora> mcphail: where can i ge a tut on that?
<Joey_> hi guys
<Joey_> how can i open a program ubuntu?
<Joey_> can anyone help me?
<pragmaticenigma> pythonirc101: Setup a new user without the encrypted home directory feature... copy all of your files to the new user account and then delete the old account
<Gentoo64> Joey_: click the icon
<Joey_> but im trying to install teamviewer
<Joey_> how can i install teamviewer
<JokesOnYou77> Joey_: What program do you need?
<Gentoo64> Joey_: try sudo apt-get install teamviewer
<Joey_> TeamViewer
<Joey_> ok
<Gentoo64> might not be there isk
<Gentoo64> idk
<mcphail> fayimora: there are _thousands_ on teh interweb. Apache2 has been around on Ubuntu and Debian for years. Have a browse through debian-administration.org for example
<iceroot> pythonirc101: auto-login for the server-edition?
<Joey_> E: UNable to locate package teamviewer
<Joey_> ????
<Joey_> huh
<pragmaticenigma> fayimora: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<capcook> i don't think teamviewer is in the official repo
<fayimora> mcphail: do i use ubuntu or debian?
<Gentoo64> Joey_: that means its either not there, or the wrong name
<iceroot> Joey_: download teamviewer from the website, then just start it by clicking on teamviewer.exe  also make sure wine is installed
<Gentoo64> !teamviewer
<fayimora> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<Joey_> wine?
<JokesOnYou77> Joey_: Do you actually need TeamViewer specifically or just a remote access viewer?
<Joey_> what's wine?
<capcook> an emulator for win
<mcphail> fayimora: the apache2 setup is almost identical
<iceroot> !wine | Joey_
<ubottu> Joey_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<capcook> sudo apt-get install wine
<iceroot> capcook: wine is not an emulator :)
<capcook> ahahah
<capcook> :D
<Joey_> ok
<iceroot> Joey_: there is only a windows-version of teamviewer, so you need wine
<Joey_> it's installing
 * pragmaticenigma will never understand why someone finds it easier to load up IRC for something that can be googled
<Joey_> how do i use wine?
<Gentoo64> Joey_: sorry i didnt know teamviewer was windows only. didnt even know what it is :D
<iceroot> Joey_: just click the teamviewer.exe after wine is installed
<Joey_> there is teamviewer for linux aswell.
<Gentoo64> Joey_: once you install wine you can just double click .exe (windows progs)
<mcphail> fayimora: traditionally people have run debian on servers and ubuntu on the desktop. So there is more web-literature on debian+apache.
<Joey_> and alright.
<JokesOnYou77> Joey_: before you go installing this stuff, what is it you actually need?
<iceroot> Joey_: no there is no teamviewer for linux
<JokesOnYou77> Ubuntu comes standard with a vnc viewer and server
<Joey_> ok, i'll just use wine.
<iceroot> Joey_: its just an exe-file inside that at.gz
<iceroot> tar.gz
 * Mitochondria releases poisonous gas into the room
<mcphail> fayimora: don't be put off. It's really simple but you'll need to know where the config files live and the syntax
<iceroot> Mitochondria: no need that here
<capcook> well you have to download the installer of teamviewer
<JokesOnYou77> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/install-teamviewer-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<capcook> and double click the icon
<Joey_> ok
<fayimora> mcphail: i have ubuntu installed.. so i guess i would just go on with it
<JokesOnYou77> ^instructions for TeamViewer install in ubuntu
<Joey_> how do i open a folder if i downloaded something?
<Joey_> can i get the commands for ubuntu?
<mcphail> fayimora: yes indeed
<Joey_> i just got the system76, and i have no clue how to use it.
<capcook> Joey_: ??
<fayimora> mcphail: a friend was saying i would need to get and ip and blah blah blah…how do o know the ip of my computer from an ubuntu machine? Also, how do i kill the guy so i use less memory
<Joey_> but it's usefull
<pragmaticenigma> JokesOnYou77: The "linux" version is actually a pre-wrapped wine installation of Team Viewer
<Joey_> how can i install lampp?
<mcphail> fayimora: your IP address is set by your internet service provider. Are you on a static or dynamic IP?
<c_smith> Joey_: , if you downloaded something, just browse the folder in Nautilus/Dolphin/whatever File Manager you use.
<iceroot> Joey_: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5
<Hilikus> is there any way to keep processes separated in the unity bar? i have two icons, one to launch the local terminal and another to lauch a remote terminal, but once opened, both of them get grouped together. is there a way to fix this?
<capcook> Joey_: http://www.lullabot.com/videos/install-local-web-server-ubuntu
<JokesOnYou77> pragmaticenigma: Ahh, I had no idea, I always just use the default remote viewer
<fayimora> mcphail: hmm lemme just check the difference between those 2 first
<jrib> !lamp | Joey_
<ubottu> Joey_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<capcook> Joey_: the video is for ubuntu 7.something something has changed
<pragmaticenigma> JokesOnYou77: yeah... I do as well... seems more and more developers are taking the easy way out and make pre-packed wine installations... Navicat does the same thing with it's SQL GUIs
<mcphail> fayimora: if you don't know, you're probably on a dynamic serice
<iceroot> "!lamp" should just show "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server" the guide in the wiki with tasksel is just confusing...
<Joey_> "E: Unable to lock the administartor directory (/var/lib/dpkg/). os there another process using it?
<Joey_> ??????????/
<fayimora> mcphail: hope its dynamic but i want a static one :( how o i ge tone?
<Joey_> anyone?
<iceroot> Joey_: you used sudo?
<Joey_> yes
<pragmaticenigma> Joey_: You have another program trying to do a system update or install software
<iceroot> Joey_: is another process e.g. like software-center running?
<JokesOnYou77> pragmaticenigma: As great as wine is, I've never found that it really works well for the programs I want.  I usually just run a VM if I absolutely need a Windows app
<Joey_> yeah
<Joey_> im installing wine
<mcphail> fayimora: you need to speak to your ISP. Dynamic addresses are not too bad, though
<iceroot> Joey_: then wait until its finished
<Joey_> ok
<Joey_> :)
<Joey_> i love linux
<Joey_> are you all on linux?
<capcook> me yes
<fayimora> mcphail: lol ok would hang around with it then..dnt think i can talk to my isp
<pragmaticenigma> JokesOnYou77: I find it works well for simple apps... I use it for both Navicat (since I can't find a comparable MySQL manager) and for Quicken
<mcphail> fayimora: if you pay them money for the connection they should talk to you...
 * SolarisBoy loving up linux
<fayimora> mcphail: am sure i don't need a guy on the linux machine ryt? I mean i could ssh into it
<c_smith> Joey_: if you ask a Linux channel if they're using Linux, the answer from most of the people will say they are.
<codex> lol
<Joey_> oh ok
<Joey_> lol
<JokesOnYou77> fayimora: to find your current external IP visit: http://www.whatsmyip.org/  And to get get around the dynamic IP problem, get a free account at Dyndns and configure your router so that it will update dyndns when your IP changes
<pragmaticenigma> fayimora: unless your a business.. most ISPs will not give you a static IP address... you will need to learn how to use a service like DynDNS or No-IP.com to allow you to update your sites url to point to the right address each time your ISP updates your IP address
<fayimora> mcphail: its a uni accommodation connection
<c_smith> Joey_: Ubuntu is Linux, just thought I'd say those points.
<SolarisBoy> Ubuntu is based on a linux kernel yeps
<mcphail> fayimora: can you ssh into your machine from outside the campus?
<iceroot> why can i remove the current running kernel with apt-get and its still running? everything already in ram?
<SolarisBoy> its in memory
<SolarisBoy> reboot applies it
<erkan^> How make I tomboy for startup when my pc start
<erkan^> ?
<c_smith> Joey_: a better question for an Ubuntu channel that is related is what Linux Distro are they using.
<Gentoo64> iceroot: because its just the /usr/src/files no?
<fayimora> pragmaticenigma: oh ok cool…would look at dydns now.. but am sure i need a router for that ryt?
<Joey_> ok
<Gentoo64> iceroot: or is it gone from /boot?
<iceroot> Gentoo64: /boot/foobar
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<capcook> Joey_: :)
<SimonPHOENIX> hello guys
<Gentoo64> must be in ram then, its only a few mb
<SolarisBoy> fayimora: they have host based dyndns clients i believe
<fayimora> mcphail: haven't really tried that…
<pragmaticenigma> fayimora: You probably already have a router on your home network
<SolarisBoy> the kernel is loaded into memory....
<Joey_> Unpacking lib32asound2 (from .../lib32asound2_1.0.24.1-0ubuntu10_amd64.deb) ...
<Joey_> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<Joey_> Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0 ...
<Joey_> Processing triggers for doc-base ...
<Joey_> Processing 29 changed doc-base files...
<FloodBot1> Joey_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joey_> Registering documents with scrollkeeper...
<SolarisBoy> it requires a reboot to load anew one
<SimonPHOENIX> is anybody here from Stockholm?
<John> Has anyone been having sound problems with ubuntu 11.10? with 3.5mm jacks?
<c_smith> Joey_: but this is not a social channel, if you want to be social, I'll have to direct you to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<fayimora> pragmaticenigma: am using uni network
<fayimora> its lan
<SolarisBoy> not social by far
<mcphail> fayimora: when you say you want to run a "personal web server", do you need to see the webpages outside campus?
<pragmaticenigma> fayimora: You really should check that your school doesn't have rules against running web servers on their network
<fayimora> mcphail: yes.. just something i can host a few web applications on and show a few friends
<c_smith> yeah, this channel is meant for support, so lets try to keep it that way.
<Sanus> So, I'm back  People at the Forum couldn't tell me anything more useful than, "Unity isn't as bad as you think it is.." when trying to find driver support for 10.04 on my Compaq Presario CQ57
<fayimora> pragmaticenigma: they don't..am a computer science student so am allowed to
<SolarisBoy> keep it DRY
<SolarisBoy> KISS...
<pragmaticenigma> fayimora: Since you are on campus, check around for a Linux users group... almost every University has one... they'd be Ideal for help you setup your server
<mcphail> fayimora: The first thing you'll need to do is get someone to let you expose port 80 to the outside world
<fayimora> pragmaticenigma: yeah i told the systems guys but they really don't have my time … they are working on some big project in sch
<Joey_> some message came when i finished installing wine
<Joey_> i cant press ok
<Sanus> My computer currently won't detect any hardware to update drivers, and nothing is controlled normally.
<fayimora> mcphail: thought as much
<szal> Joey_: define 'some message'
<mcphail> fayimora: no point installing apache if noone will be able to access it
<Sanus> Updating Alsa to the latest version, because apparently all that is in the repository is an old version.
<Joey_> "IMPORANT-READ CAREFULLY: This microsoft ENd-usr license agreement ("EULA") is legal agreement between
<Joey_> blah blah blah
<Artemis3> fayimora, can you access any other port from outside maybe above 1024?
<Joey_> and then there is a ok button
<pragmaticenigma> fayimora: This would be different that whom you went too... Don't use the school's staff as a source... other students are better... find someone in your dorm that might know more about what your trying to do
<Joey_> i cant click
<FloodBot1> Joey_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<capcook> tab
<Joey_> OH lol
<pragmaticenigma> you'll learn a lot more and be less frustrated if you can find someone to help you in person
<fayimora> pragmaticenigma: ok
<secleinteer> hi, i accidentally removed apt-get and dpkg from my system. how can i manually install the dpkg .deb so that i can start fixing this?
<iceroot> secleinteer: reinstall is a good way
<secleinteer> iceroot: other than that
<iceroot> secleinteer: or a live-syste, and copy back the binaries
<secleinteer> ubuntu doesn't come with build tools right?
<John> Can anyone help me with a sound issue? I have been working at this for the past two days with no luck. please help!
<pragmaticenigma> secleinteer: there really isn't any otherway than to start over... there are a lot of customized setup scripts that aren't included in the .deb files
<iceroot> secleinteer: and of course without dpkg you cant install deb-files
<secleinteer> well i was thinking of just downloading the dpkg sources and compiling it
<Sanus> oh crap
<Sanus> disconnected from the internet.
<secleinteer> like you would do to set up dpkg on a lfs box
<pragmaticenigma> secleinteer: You would need the package manager to help you get the build tools and support libraries installed
<secleinteer> but i'm guessing that compilers aren't included in the default ubuntu install?
<mcphail> secleinteer: no
<iceroot> secleinteer: correct
<secleinteer> alright, i guess i'll just reinstall then
<secleinteer> thanks for the help
#ubuntu 2011-11-24
<iceroot> secleinteer: what aout using your backup?
<CharminTheMoose> I've been wondering, if I removed Gnome on my system now, would it get pulled back in if I tried upgrading to 11.10?
<Gentoo64> secleinteer: youll need build essential (apt-get install buildd-essential) which you cant do lol
<secleinteer> yeah, that sounds right
<goer>  Help....Cannot setup shares as I get this msg: should have permissions 0755 for browsing to work
<c_smith> CharminTheMoose: I believe it would, if it's an Ubuntu base.
<Daghdha> the ifmetric just isn't working at all. I see last update was 2004, maybe that something has changed since then.
<pragmaticenigma> secleinteer: A tip for the future, if your concerned about losing your files... make the home directory a seperate partition... then when you reinstall you only have to mark that partition as your home directory and the new installation will not delete your files
<secleinteer> pragmaticenigma: i already have that
<secleinteer> been doing it for years
<pragmaticenigma> secleinteer: Smart Dude ;-)
<anon> hello
<pragmaticenigma> I only learned about that feature a couple years ago... wish I knew about it sooner
<SolarisBoy> does that work with lvm secleinteer?
<anon> perhaps someone can point me in the right direction..I want to wipe freespace on a whole drive but not remove file
<Sanus> Well I'm reconnected.  Again I'm having a problem with getting the Compaq Presario CQ57 laptop working with Ubuntu 10.04
<Daghdha> Does the order in wich network devices are listed in /etc/network/interfaces affect anything?
<pragmaticenigma> SolarisBoy: No
<SolarisBoy> figures
<iceroot> anon: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<mcphail> anon: define wipe
<c_smith> t
<SolarisBoy> iceroot: assuming its the root drive no?
<anon> noway--that simple?
<iceroot> SolarisBoy: yes
<pragmaticenigma> I never like LVM... non-standard way of partitioning a disk making it hard to mount into any other system
<iceroot> anon: that will free up some space on /
<mcphail> Daghdha: they are brought up in order
<SolarisBoy> why is it hard
<SolarisBoy> vgchange -aly
<pragmaticenigma> iceroot: How does it work? please PM if needed
<SolarisBoy> lvm rocks out =)
<anon> i just want to securly overright all free space on my whole ext4 fs
<Daghdha> mcphail: DOes that order affect which is gonna be defaulted to?
<John> Can anyone help me with a sound issue? I have been working at this for the past two days with no luck.  PM me if you have some free time to help :)
<iceroot> pragmaticenigma: the packagemanager is caching ALL package-files you installed, sudo apt-get clean is cleaning that cache. autoremove is removing packages which are no longer needed and just installed because other programs needed them in the past
<xangua> !pm | John
<ubottu> John: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mcphail> Daghdha: no, it shouldn't. But workiing with more than 1 interface has always made my head hurt. I'm not the best person to ask for advice
<pragmaticenigma> anon: I haven't come across a tool to securely wipe free space on EXT partitions...
<Gentoo64> anon: use partedmagic and secure erase
<Gentoo64> can do about 10 types of secure erase on any fs
<JokesOnYou77> anon: http://superuser.com/questions/19326/how-to-wipe-free-disk-space-in-linux
<anon> i have the new parted magic disc..couldnt find a wipe freee space opt
<pragmaticenigma> iceroot: I was referring to separate partitions in LVM to allow you to easily restore /home directories saved on a separate partition
<Daghdha> Victory!
<delinquentme> is there a application which handles "thumb jumps" when typing ... my mouse shooting all over the place is kind of driving me nuts....
<JetJaguar> BF3 or MW3?
<codex> can anyone help with adding repositories and how to use public keys?
<Gentoo64> anon: system tools secure erase i think
<nrdb> how do I change the default umask setting for a user?  I want 077.  there doesn't appear to be a .bash_profile file
<T0mM> How do i make my own Public apt-get repository?
<anon> awesome..thx fr the help...i didnt get very far with a web search
<Gentoo64> JetJaguar: i have bf3.. its complete crap compared to bf2
<Daghdha> Thanks for your kind helps everyone :)
<xangua> !ppa | T0mM
<ubottu> T0mM: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<T0mM> Thanks
<codex> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<iceroot> T0mM: use a ppa on launchpad or use apt-ftparchive to build a PACKAGES file
<SolarisBoy> restoring lvm is not hard at all
<SolarisBoy> import the vg's and your done
<anon> they had an option in ghost on parted magic but the free space wipe was disabled
<delinquentme> yeahh see that quit .. that was just the thumb jump of my cursor ... meh
<Sanus> So once more, my Compaq Presario CQ 57 is having some serious driver issues with Ubuntu 10.04.
<Rar9> hi I would like to autostart Apache Solr on ubuntu 10.4  but i only found this http://drupal.org/node/507292 what do I have to modify so that it will work?
<pragmaticenigma> SolarisBoy: I've never had luck restoring or moving LVM partitions to a new installation
<Sanus> IIRC Ubuntu 10.04 is the current supported version, is it not?
<Gentoo64> anon: its def in partedmagic, i use it for my ssd (the internal secure erase)
<SolarisBoy> pragmaticenigma: i've never had a fail with it
<pragmaticenigma> Sanus: 10.04 through 11.10 are all currently supported
<JetJaguar> Gentoo64  We must be the only gamers.
<Sanus> On the forum, the only answer I'm getting is, "Go get 11.10" but I seriously dislike Unity
<xangua> Sanus: 10.04 is the latest stable LTS, 10 for year, 4 for month
<delinquentme> like is it hard to differentiate mousepad glances from intended mouse movements?
<anon> gentoo64: how to access it?
<Gentoo64> JetJaguar: im a bf2 pro :) i hate cod though
<SolarisBoy> its simply vgchange -aly and have the same lvm packages installed you imported from and it works after that mount the lvs as needed,, even works on a live cd
<anon> i have the disc and was fairly sure it was adequit
<Gentoo64> anon: go in the start menu thing (lxde menu) and system tools, secure erase
<mcphail> Sanus: if your kit is new 10.04 may be too old
<anon> this will not erase my whole hard drive?
<pragmaticenigma> Sanus: You don't have to use Unity, also, try one of the other versions like Xubuntu or Kubuntu
<Gentoo64> anon: it will
<xangua> Sanus: what does unity has to do¿ you can use gnome's shell also
<Sanus> pragmaticenigma I have.  I dislike many of them.
<pragmaticenigma> Sanus: You can still install and use Gnome
<Gentoo64> anon: itll even erase the partition table
<SolarisBoy> anon: what is your goal?
<mcphail> Sanus: but you could always try a new kernel
<Sanus> xangua: I dont like Gnomeshell
<anon> eek..just free space..
<Sanus> mcphail: I don't like the new Gnome.
<SolarisBoy> anon needs way more detail
<pragmaticenigma> Sanus: What do you like then?
<SolarisBoy> anon have you determined what is taking space?
<xangua> Sanus: sounds like you don't like gnome then...
<Gentoo64> anon: ah ok
<Sanus> mcphail pragmaticenigma xangua: I'd like to use Gnome 2.x
<mcphail> Sanus: as I said, you could always try a new kernel and keep 10.04
<Gentoo64> anon: not sure if theres a command, maybe som dd command
<Sanus> mcphail: I could do that?
<Gentoo64> but again that erase a partition
<SolarisBoy> to clear disk space?
<anon> you are correct its been my goal today to learn of secure delete options for future and free space wiping for previous owner
<SolarisBoy> dd?
<Sanus> mcphail: Teach me your sudo-ninjitsu.
<SolarisBoy> anon: bleachbit
<Gentoo64> anon: i know what you mean, something like ccleaner has for windows
<mcphail> Sanus: yes. It may or may not help
<anon> yes
<anon> just like ccleaner
<SolarisBoy> if your looking to wipe a file securely
<pragmaticenigma> Sanus: should check out Mint then... it's built similar to Ubuntu, but they plan to keep Gnome 2.x going for awhile... Mint is not supported here however
<JokesOnYou77> anon: did you take a look at this: http://superuser.com/questions/19326/how-to-wipe-free-disk-space-in-linux
<Joey_> ok
<Artemis3> dd if=/dev/urandom etc?
<Joey_> lampp is installed
<Joey_> how do i turn it on?
<anon> checking links now...
<SolarisBoy> si senor somewhat like but it actually removed the file as a pose to marking it for overwrite etc
<SolarisBoy> anon ok
<anon> brb..thx
<Gentoo64> Artemis3: yeah but thatl overwrite the whole partition/disk with random data
<SolarisBoy> lol yes it would....
<Artemis3> so do it first and then the partitioning?
<anon> cant have that happen
<Joey_> how do i turn on lampp?
<Joey_> sudo what?
<SolarisBoy> you want to wipe the FILE...
<mcphail> !Mainline | Sanus
<ubottu> Sanus: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<SolarisBoy> not the partition... so use bleachbit...
<Sanus> pragmaticenigma: I like 10.04.  It's held me up well since last year.
<Gentoo64> anon: hang on
<anon> ill seriously throw a youtube fit epiclly if i erase my whole disc
<capcook> lamp starts like a daemon at boot
<Gentoo64> anon: just backup the drive with clonezilla (if you can) and run a full secure erase then restore it
<pragmaticenigma> Sanus: It will continue being support till 2013 I believe
<Joey_> but how do i turn it on?
<Joey_> what's the command?
<capcook> if you installed it, it's already on
<SolarisBoy> it does similar to cc cleaner, it also WIPES files.. not just MARK for deletion
<capcook> open firefox
<Joey_> so, localhost/phpmyadmin will work?
<capcook> and type
<capcook> localhost
<SolarisBoy> not that matters other than security concerns...
<Joey_> what about phpmyadmin
<Joey_> ???
<Guest46230> ???
<SolarisBoy> Joey assuming that you httpd/apache is configured properly it would work
<capcook> type phpmyadmin
<Guest46230> what about phpmyadmin
<pragmaticenigma> A note on secure wiping: Since all of the default installs of Ubuntu use journaling file systems, the file is never truely deleted by a secure wipe... backups still exist in the journal and will be removed at a later time
<Joey_> localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<Guest46230> what about phpmyadmin
<RavenHursT> hello
<SolarisBoy> generally if you installed phpmyadmin from command line/package manager it will generate a httpd.conf you need to copy into place and bounce the web serv.
<capcook> i don't remember
<Guest46230> what about phpmyadmin
<capcook> but i think yes
<Artemis3> SolarisBoy, and then run foremost to the wiped hd to get scared :3
<Joey_> i dont get it
<mcphail> pragmaticenigma: i thought only metadata was journalled?
<Joey_> i installed lampp
<SolarisBoy> Artemis3: ;>
<Joey_> and then now i cant access phpmyadmin/
<Joey_> what's the link to phpmyadmin ?
<Guest46230> i dont get it
<Joey_> if lampp is on
<Guest46230> what about phpmyadmin
<SolarisBoy> Joey check your httpd.conf please and apache configs..
<capcook> php myadmin is a browser program
<SolarisBoy> see what is in sites-available sites-enabled
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<RavenHursT> Can someone give me a had w/ why my ubuntu v-box machine won't boot?  I keep getting /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such device
<capcook> you can access it only from your browser
<Joey_> Yeah, but what's the link?
<Joey_> it's not localhost/phpmyadmin
<SolarisBoy> you should confirm your server is configured...
<SolarisBoy> thats how you get the link.. do things in the correct order...
<Gentoo64> RavenHursT: try disabling shared folders?
<pragmaticenigma> mcphail: no... far as I know you can still recover a deleted file from the journaled information
<anon> here is a twist. i have encrypted containers via truecrypt..will the   be damaged if i do manage to wipe the free space?
<capcook> try phpmyadmin
<SolarisBoy> heh..
<capcook> only phpmyadmin
<Joey_> I did, then it comes to google search not found
<SolarisBoy> dude
<Gentoo64> anon: no
<capcook> mmh
<Gentoo64> anon: the containers are treated as full up files
<SolarisBoy> Joey check the apache configuration please?
<pragmaticenigma> anon: There really isn't a reason to wipe your freespace
<Joey_> how do i check apache configuration
<SolarisBoy> it will let you know without a shadow of a dought where the site is if its enabled
<Gentoo64> anon: so wiping free space wont affect tc containers
<capcook> i use mint and it is in http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<SolarisBoy> Joey_: cd /etc/apache2
<mcphail> pragmaticenigma: I think the default is "ordered" which is metadata only...
<SolarisBoy> capcook: he may not have dns setup like you or other things no?
<JetJaguar> Wow, why doesn't anyone ever RTFM?
<Joey_> haha@ubuntu:/etc/apache2$
<pragmaticenigma> anon: but a good tool should only wipe sectors marked as clear... I would exercise EXTREME caution... if your worried about losing data DON'T DO IT!
<SolarisBoy> so maybe thats why he can't get to that link...
<Joey_> now what?
<SolarisBoy> Joey ls -ltRh and those are config files/directories
<SolarisBoy> look online and figure this stuff out as it's helpful you need to find the vhost or alias setting to point to phpadmin
<capcook> SolarisBoy: i have the default configuration, i didn't touch anything
<Sanus> Okay, so I'm trying to install the Realtek drivers currently from their website
<Rassilon> Hi all, I have update to 11.10 but would like to go back to my old desktop, is this possible and if so, how can I do it.
<Joey_> ok
<Joey_> so this random root things come up
<Joey_> now what
<anon> seems like the appropriate measure for me is to back clone my whole ubuntu install with all my stuff in it move it for a sec and wipe the partition
<SolarisBoy> capcook: you also have a different distro...
<capcook> SolarisBoy: right
<Joey_> total 9.0K
<anon> i have ntfs for windows and ext4 for linux
<Joey_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  950 2011-11-07 14:45 default
<Joey_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7.3K 2011-11-07 14:45 default-ssl
<SolarisBoy> Joey_ have you ever used apache in the past?
<xangua> Rassilon: and by old you mean¿ gnome2 is no longer maintained
<Joey_> yes, but on windows
<Joey_> not on linux
<FloodBot1> Joey_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dweimer> My machines are running into bug #818177 which causes them to freeze on the first boot after an installation. The bug lists that a fix is released in oneiric-updates. How do I get access to the updates when the machine won't boot after installation?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 818177 in udev (Ubuntu Precise) "boot failures because 'udevadm exit' times out while udevd waits for an already-dead thread" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818177
<RavenHursT> Gentoo64:  I deleted the only shared folder I had configured for that VM.. and it's still doing it..
<Gentoo64> RavenHursT: try asking in #vbox
<Gentoo64> RavenHursT: youll prob get much more experienced people in there
<Gentoo64> ive never had that problem so i dont know
<RavenHursT> ok.. thnx
<SolarisBoy> Joey_ OK same deal here.. config_dir with config files.. you know what to do.. /etc/apache2/sites-enabled is where sites that are up and running should be configured as links,, the links point back to /etc/apache2/sites-available... you can also do a sudo dpkg -L phpmyadmin |grep conf to see if they set you up with a default conf file to paste into place
<SolarisBoy> which they likely did...
<anon> yea..all yall are pretty dead on..
<SolarisBoy> once you do that.. && confirm apache is even listening on local host...
<capcook> Joey_: you will find that lamp on linux is incredibly lightweight. In windows it is unusable...
<SolarisBoy> than get the URL to use from apache config and hit it in a browser etc.. no need to guess
<Joey_> Package `phpmyadmin' is not installed.
<Joey_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<Joey_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Joey_> haha@ubuntu:/etc/apache2$
<FloodBot1> Joey_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> Joeyyou can't paste that into here...
<Joey_> phpmyadmin is not installed
<Joey_> :O
<SolarisBoy> heh...
<Joey_> How do i install it?
<SolarisBoy> technically you dont
<GhostFreeman> I'm going to see family for thanksgiving
<capcook> i posted a video 5 minutes ago..
<Rassilon> xangua: I don't know the actual name of it, but it now looks like the netbook version with icons on the left side and no drop down menus, then yes.
<GhostFreeman> so, i'll be back never
<GhostFreeman> toodles
<capcook> http://www.lullabot.com/videos/install-local-web-server-ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> even apt just downloads files and placed them somwhere... once they do that you setup apache to point to those files.. which are php files served in a browser...
<anon> i want to back up my whole os with all my files and stuff intact--does it start at /?
<capcook> it talks also about phpmyadmin
<xangua> Rassilon: yes what¿
<SolarisBoy> so apt-cache search phpmyadmin
<Gentoo64> anon: yes
<xangua> !nounity | Rassilon
<ubottu> Rassilon: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Gentoo64> anon: but use clonezilla
<anon> ok..thx
<Gentoo64> anon: it backs up the mbr etc
<anon> awesome..was wondering
<anon> i have this
<SolarisBoy> and see the proper name than install it.. OR download it from online on the phpmyadmin site
<Gentoo64> anon: but clonezilla wont backup files individually
<Gentoo64> anon: only a restorable drive image
<SolarisBoy> once you do that...check the dpkg -L <packagename> |grep conf and you should find the prebuilt apache configs
<Joey_> now it says "MySQL web administrator tool
<anon> its getting into muddy water with me
<Gentoo64> anon: clonezilla is easy
<anon> an iso?
<SolarisBoy> drop them in place link them to sites-enabled and bounce apache and assuming your dns resolution is good or you are doing local serving,, test site
<Gentoo64> anon: no not an image as in iso
<Joey_> im confused :(
<Joey_> could i just install xampp?
<Joey_> that's all i want
<Gentoo64> anon: just a compressed "file" basically that can be restored using clonezilla
<SolarisBoy> Joey thats what phpmyadmin is..
<anon> but if my disc is wiped i wont have clonezilla
<SolarisBoy> a MySQL web administration tool....
<urlin2u> dweimer, you getting the updates on the install portion?
<mcphail> SolarisBoy: sites-enabled is for symlinks only
<Gentoo64> anon: yeah you will. partedmagic livecd
<SolarisBoy> what did you think you would get
<SolarisBoy> mcphail: thats what i said...
<anon> i have that
<Joey_> I know, but localhost/phpmyadmin won't work
<Joey_> :(
<SolarisBoy> and also its not for symlinks "only"
<Gentoo64> anon: i use partedmagic, secure erase, and clonezilla all the time for that exact purpose
<SolarisBoy> thats what ubuntu puts there.. placing a flat file works fine
<mcphail> SolarisBoy: ok, sorry, must have read wrong
<anon> does parted magic contain all three?
<SolarisBoy> (07:21:42 PM) IRC: drop them in place link them to sites-enabled and bounce apache and assuming your dns resolution is good or you are doing local serving,, test site
<Gentoo64> anon: yes
<anon> very cool
<Gentoo64> anon: it contains pretty much everything disk related youll ever need
<Gentoo64> even xchat, firefox truecrypt etc
<SolarisBoy> Joey dont test things you didn't confirm
<Joey_> :( my server will never be published
<anon> i am a fan
<SolarisBoy> you do not know that apache is even running. or listneing on localhost, or configure to respond to localhsot, better to not assume and just check the conf file no?
<SolarisBoy> grep Listen from the conf
<dweimer> urlin2u: I don't know enough about the install process to say. Should it happen automatically? The host does have an external network connection that is active during the install.
<Gentoo64> anon: yeah i love it, best livecd ever made :)
<anon> i had to restore a very damaged hd..
<anon> it was the only thing to save it
<SolarisBoy> you can also run commands to return this info but requires setting the www-user and group as variables
<Gentoo64> anon: it has all the file recovery tools as well. look at the list of progs
<anon> and i was a dummy back then too
<SolarisBoy> Joey_: APACHE_RUN_GROUP=www-data APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data /usr/sbin/apache2 -t -D DUMP_VHOSTS
<urlin2u> dweimer, there are a couple of boxes to tick on to get them in the install gui's, how old is the Iso your using for thr cd or usb to install with?
<Joey_> thats it i quit, IM NEVER GOING TO MAKE MY SERVER :(
<Joey_> I JUST HATE MY KNOWLEGE, I CANT DO ANYTHING, I SUCK AT LIFE
<anon> ok here i go....im on 30min research and then the mission...
<Joey_> :(
<SolarisBoy> Joey_ dont listen much huh?
<anon> thx
<capcook> ahahah
<SolarisBoy> Joey dont treat your self like that., you seem like a cool person fully capable of doing this...
<Gentoo64> Joey_: i think like you lol
<SolarisBoy> dont short your self..
<Joey_> SolarisBoy:  im sorry for wasting your time man, i just dont have a knowlege
<urlin2u> dweimer, are you sure as well that it is this bug and not say a black screen due to a missing graphics driver, do you see the grub menu ever?
<Joey_> thanks for your help bro
<Gentoo64> Joey_: youll get it in the end
<Gentoo64> everyone does
<SolarisBoy> wow...
<SolarisBoy> did i offend him?
<mcphail> just epic...
<anon> hes on the edge is all
<dweimer> urlin2u: I downloaded the ISO 'ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso' today. From the mirror site I was on it looks like it was updated on October 11. The system is doing a text install, but I can see if a graphical install is possible.
<anon> you seem reasonable
<capcook> i think he is going to suicide
<anon> lol
<Gentoo64> i sense a suicide tonight
<SolarisBoy> he was like right there.. two more secs he would have had it... this is the young linux world today?
<Gentoo64> lol
<pragmaticenigma> I wouldn't take it personally... It's frustrating to support something like that on IRC
<pragmaticenigma> Wish more people would learn the joys of Google
<SolarisBoy> pragmaticenigma: indeed
<SolarisBoy> lmgtyfy even
<anon> google is full of goons
<SolarisBoy> but top hits are generally rather sane for things like that
<Gentoo64> no
<pragmaticenigma> True... but if you know how to search, you can avoid most of that
<SolarisBoy> inded
<dweimer> urlin2u: I don't know udev well enough to say whether or not this is my exact problem. The 'udev [90]: timeout..' errors from comment #2 are exactly what I'm seeing.
<Gentoo64> google is full of forum threads with people in them saying "google it"
<anon> it took me 5 minutes in here to accomplish 5 hours of googling
<SolarisBoy> actually just using google alone fends most of the nasties in search returns off...
<nrdb> how do I change the default umask setting for a gnome etc.. I set "umask 077" in .bashrc ... but this didn't affect files created by gnome ... they still have the permission rw_r__r__ how do I fix this?
<SolarisBoy> i feel sorry for people not using google search && not having a search savvy
<pragmaticenigma> I don't doubt things are sometimes easier here than on google... but for an Apache setup... there are hundreds of guides out there
<urlin2u> dweimer, okay a sever install, I'm not really familiar with server setups, but now others will see your predicament.
<anon> UGH
<SolarisBoy> nrdb: put in a profile
<dweimer> urlin2u: A graphics issue is a good point though. It's possible the udev errors are printed and then something unrelated causes the system to freeze. From grub with ubuntu should I be able to set init to runlevel 3 and avoid the gui?
<SolarisBoy> any profile which is sourced by that user you want it for
<capcook> probably he was scared about the config file
<SolarisBoy> nrdb: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<nrdb> SolarisBoy, where?
<anon> I got crazy like that learngin about vpn's   I still cant figure it out
<SolarisBoy> where the other . files go
<SolarisBoy> in said users home
<SolarisBoy> if you put it somewhere like /etc/profile it becomes global to all users
<mcphail> dweimer: ubuntu doesn't use runlevels like that
<SolarisBoy> google the order of sourcing of .files like bashrc and bash_profile etc
<pragmaticenigma> I have to admit setting up Apache on Ubuntu is not as easy as I found it to be on Fedora and CentOS
<SolarisBoy> really?
<nrdb> SolarisBoy, I have already read that... I only what to change the default for one user not everybody..
<SolarisBoy> actually i agree
<Gentoo64> doesnt ubuntu have an apache specific guide?
<SolarisBoy> nrdb: so move it into the users home .file
<mcphail> pragmaticenigma: it depends on what you're used to
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu is the first time I encountered the use of a subdirectory for modules and virtual hosts
<SolarisBoy> like the users .bash_profile
<Rassilon> xangau: Thanks
<SolarisBoy> if he doesn't have one.. create it...
<SolarisBoy> simple
<capcook> i think that's easy
<mcphail> pragmaticenigma: trust me, that is an extremely useful feature
<SolarisBoy> make sure he owns it and can read it when he logs in
<pragmaticenigma> Oh, I have found it very useful once I figured out how it works
<dweimer> mcphail: Interesting. Does the default server install go to a gui by default? If it does, is there a way via grub to turn it off?
<capcook> if you know what lampp means, you only have to install the packages
<nrdb> SolarisBoy, what do you mean by that... I have no file called .file
<mcphail> pragmaticenigma: a2enmod, a2ensite etc are fantastic
<SolarisBoy> DOT file?
<mcphail> dweimer: I don't htink the server install even installs a gui
<capcook> mcphail: yes, fantastic
<dweimer> mcphail: Well that rules the problem out then. Thanks. :>
<SolarisBoy> as in .bash_profile, .bashrc etc
<pragmaticenigma> Though , personally I'm planning on switching to a lighter weight server... eather lighttp or something else
<SolarisBoy> those are considered dot files.. put it in one of the users .dot files and your done
<nrdb> SolarisBoy, you said " users home .file"
<SolarisBoy> i know
<SolarisBoy> DOT file
<SolarisBoy> .file
<SolarisBoy> == each other...
<dweimer> Alright, I'll do the install in a VM and see if I can replicate the problem. It's easier than debugging a racked system.
<nrdb> SolarisBoy, it is in .bashrc .... at the very bottom ... this didn't fix files created by gnome.
<pragmaticenigma> speaking on servers... anyone have a suggestion on something lighter weight that would allow me to use both PHP and Python as part of my server setup
<SolarisBoy> its not going to fix anything
<SolarisBoy> moving forward it will set things as you ant them
<SolarisBoy> ill brb gotta run to the store
<nrdb> SolarisBoy, there isn't a .bash_profile ... should I make one?
<SolarisBoy> if you want a change you must manually perform it and fix umask to have it automated moving forward
<mcphail> nrdb: nautilus has a hardcoded umask (at least it did - don't know if the bug ever got fixed)
<SolarisBoy> mcphail: good point i wasn't aware of that either
<pragmaticenigma> nrdb, why are you trying to change the default umask?
<SolarisBoy> why is gnome creating files anyway?
<mcphail> SolarisBoy: it did when i last checked a few years ago
<SolarisBoy> who logs in as gnome other than an application?
 * pragmaticenigma snickers
<SolarisBoy> shouldn't that APP users umask be good and NOT touched?
<nrdb> pragmaticenigma, the user wants more security... SolarisBoy I asked it to (as a test).
<SolarisBoy> ....
<SolarisBoy> dont breaky....
<afm> evening all.  I have an iptables setup that fails on boot if my vpn TUN interface doesn't exist (i have to manually startfor SecID reasons).  is there a way to ignore this int?
<SolarisBoy> perms get nasty when they broken
<SolarisBoy> brb
<pragmaticenigma> nrdb: thanks... was just curious... although isn't 077 going to limit access to the user and can full access to the group and everyone including execute?
<mcphail> nrdb: there are about 3 different competing systems for umasks
<Hilikus> something is overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf . any idea what could it be?
<nrdb> mcphail, oh great.
<mcphail> nrdb: theres .profile, PAM, application specific...
<pragmaticenigma> Hilikus: Network manager is overwritting your settings
<nrdb> pragmaticenigma, no its a mask those bits should never be set... i.e. only user rwx should be able to be set.
<Hilikus> pragmaticenigma: sorry, forgot to mention this is ubuntu server, no GDM
<pragmaticenigma> nrdb: Ah, I get it
<mcphail> nrdb: and wherever you set it, nautilus will ignore it
<_numbers> is it necessary to create an init.d script that supports start/stop/restart, or can i just symlink a binary into init.d and use update-rc.d to set the runlevels?
<nrdb> mcphail, looks like I need a cron script then.... to hack this.
<pragmaticenigma> Hilikus: Network Manager has nogui components... but your right... it shouldn't be affecting the resolve.conf... it is possible something like appamor or selinux is chaing it back
<mcphail> nrdb: or incron
<mcphail> nrdb: all of my directories where I *need* to control permissions have incron scripts set up
<dweimer> mcphail: During the server install does it pull the latest apt updates if possible, or does it only install the base Oneiric distro and require the user to run apt manually on the first boot to get updates?
<pragmaticenigma> dweimer: If you do a network install: Yes, from the CD: No
<mcphail> dweimer: it is a couple of years since I installed the server distro so I can't remember. I think it pulls them automatically
<nrdb> mcphail, didn't know about that one.... looks very handy.
<mcphail> pragmaticenigma: are you sure? That would be different from the "alternate-install" cd?
<mcphail> nrdb: it is genius
<pragmaticenigma> mcphail, dweimer: to get the latest updates during install you have to do use the network install method
<mcphail> pragmaticenigma: ok
<pragmaticenigma> Anyone know why it took so long for the Ubuntu Firefox 8 release to come out on the repos?
<dweimer> pragmaticenigma: Alright, I'll give that a shot. Will I be prompted to select a network install or do I need to setup a kickstart file to do it?
<xangua> pragmaticenigma: it's already on oneiric, run update manager ;)
<tiroideas> i work in this command  rm -rf/
<pragmaticenigma> dweimer: I'm not sure... they have a special ISO for the network install... I've only done it once and it took forever...
<xangua> ooh why it took¿ no idea but you can always download it from firefox.com next time pragmaticenigma
<mcphail> tiroideas: please stop
<pragmaticenigma> xangua: You can, but then it's up to me to remember to check for updates
<pragmaticenigma> anyone know how to announce to the mods for that crap?
<Hilikus> why is there a dhclient and dhclient3? whats the difference?
<pragmaticenigma> possibly for the different kernel editions
<pragmaticenigma> Hilikus: could be just aliased for backwards compatibility
<pragmaticenigma> Hilikus: man dhclient and dhclient3 point to the same man file
<SolarisBoy> dweimer: must update from the standard install CD it installs the base
<SolarisBoy> i understand the net install doesn't have that prob apparently
<pragmaticenigma> Sorry, missed your the last few lines while I jumped machines SolarisBoy ... did dweimer  ask another question?
<SolarisBoy> i was just answering =) it was about the need to update after base install is required not sure if it was answered or not
<pragmaticenigma> I probably said it... perhaps not as clearly as I thought it out in my mind... haha
<pragmaticenigma> It's been a very long day!
<SolarisBoy> pragmaticenigma: story of my life.. i actually caused mass confusion with vagueness the other day was golden
<Scorinitron> ubuntunoob, Are you here dood!
<pragmaticenigma> Scorinitron: Not Found
 * SolarisBoy crowns self vague king
<Scorinitron> ubuntunoob, the worse possible senerio happned... I now have to repartition my drive
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntunoob has left the building Scorinitron
<SolarisBoy> my nas box (ubuntu 11.10) is hosed beyond belief =( and i can't do anything about it
 * pragmaticenigma notes that SolarisBoy might not be the prime candidate for setting up his own NAS box
<SolarisBoy> no bootup && mysterious montior frequency errors preventing me from even seeing grub =( flail... gotta wait til i can afford a solid state (as thats what i really want) so i can reinstall ubuntu and i guess ill settle with mounting the drive as /mnt/used_to_be_ok
<SolarisBoy> pragmaticenigma: i beg to differ.. my nas fu is solid... my h/w is poopy
<pragmaticenigma> ah okay...
<SolarisBoy> =)
<SolarisBoy> it was like the biggest join of catastrophic fail threads ever for me
 * pragmaticenigma notes that hand-me-down hardward from SolarisBoy isn't recommended
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> yeps agreed
<dweimer> pragmaticenigma: SolarisBoy: Thanks. I haven't found any new information yet. I just installed 11.10 server in a vmware environment to run some tests. Based on the changelogs it looks like package udev 173-0ubuntu4 has the fix for the bug. I'm checking my iso image now to see what version is on the disk.
<SolarisBoy> dweimer: solid =)
<pragmaticenigma> I'm trying to figure out a way to build my Mythbuntu server to also act as a NAS device
<pragmaticenigma> so that recordings and all my other media can live in one place
<SolarisBoy> i've never messed with the mythbuntu wanted to.. then i bought a google tv (bad choice)...
<SolarisBoy> pragmaticenigma: whats the issue with sharing out the disk from myth?
<pragmaticenigma> I use HDHomeRun as my tuner for over the air... that with a nice video card supporing VDPAU makes a really nice setup
 * SolarisBoy notes pragmaticenigma's config
<pragmaticenigma> SolarisBoy: The need to start from scratch and not feeling like rebuilding a system that is working as is
<SolarisBoy> pragmaticenigma: ahhh right on that one... there is always that wonderful concept of breakage where things were working and i hate that... especially when it comes to my media... thats what my nas box is... so my bedroom is silent,, no music no movies... i can only music.google.com currently til its fixed
<SolarisBoy> been all over google trying to find a fix for this monitor issue on 11.10... reports say its related to grub.conf resolution,, chrooted into my broken install from a live SD card and fixed that,, still no resolution still freqency errors on boot
<pragmaticenigma> Full spec of my system is Mythbuntu 10.04 on a  Pentium 4, 1017 MB ram,  2 PATA harddrives (160 Gig and 80 gig), GeFource 8400 PCI graphics card, HDHomeRun network tuner
<SolarisBoy> _however_ i can boot into a SD live system... with display working fine same monitor
<SolarisBoy> pragmaticenigma: sweet accept the patas =)
<SolarisBoy> *except
<dweimer> Ok, so the 'patched' version of udev is on my ISO image. So either, my issue is actually a different bug, or the timeout fix didn't fix the issue on my two servers. poop
<pragmaticenigma> The drives are left over from the previous build... I found a system thrown in the garbage that only had a bad power supply... moved the mobo into a new chassis and replaced a couple leaking caps...
<pragmaticenigma> SolarisBoy: I'd really like to get my hands on an i7 build and then run my daily desktop and mythtv backend on one machine, and then use spare computers as needed as remote front ends
<SolarisBoy> pragmaticenigma: cool,, yea the i7's are sick,, im on a i5 i really wanted/want the i7..the newer model's are even sicker.. i forget the exact codename they gave it but its supposed to be killer
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... starting with sandy bridge, video processing is really slick (should mythtv already support it)
<SolarisBoy> pragmaticenigma: yep sandy bridge is it
<Scorinitron> I was installing a kernal
<SolarisBoy> they have the intel hd stuff built in right?
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... but the software has to be coded to support it
<SolarisBoy> ahh.. yuks
<Scorinitron> and after it was completeld sucessfully
<Scorinitron> my PC froze and shut down
<Scorinitron> now I can't get back in
<Scorinitron> and I'm forced too use a live cd
<Scorinitron> what can I do
<Scorinitron> I also think I'm on the wrong server
<Scorinitron> does anyone now what the default channel for xchat IRC is when you login from ubuntu 11.10
<Scorinitron> <pragmaticenigma> was ubuntunoob ever here?
<Pauluntu> whats the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<FloatingGoat> hi I accidentally messed up my install
<FloatingGoat> now what
<JuJuBee> I   bought an iPod 5th Gen for my daughter a while ago and now she is using the main computer with linux.  Rhythmbox sync's fine with my 80G Classic.  I sync'ed with hers and it looked like it was working but after disconnect there was no music on the iPod.
<pragmaticenigma> Pauluntu: #offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> oops
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> JuJuBee: that happend to a friend of mine.. he was able to restore the songs on the ipod
<SolarisBoy> ensure whatever you are syncing too has the same stuff... or it will be "synced to the library"
<antnash> Hey guys. Every time I try and create a new empty document in Thunar it creates a folder instead. What's going on?
<xangua> JuJuBee: what iOS version uses your ipod¿
<JuJuBee> SolarisBoy: I am trying to sync some playlists she created on computer to her iPod
<JuJuBee> xangua: not sure
<SolarisBoy> JuJuBee: did it put the playlists only and remove her files?
<pragmaticenigma> antnash: have you made a config file change or something/
<xangua> JuJuBee: by 5generation you mean a new ipod¿
<JuJuBee> xangua: just restored to factory defaults and transferred 1 song via iTunes
<JuJuBee> xangua: no, not new, about 1 yr. old
<JuJuBee> iPod nano
<JuJuBee> sorry
<antnash> pragmaticenigma: I had to delete my .gvfs folder and reboot earlier. Thunar wasn't letting me load my home folder.
<xangua> you can use gtkpod to manage music and files on an ipod
<xangua> JuJuBee:
<JuJuBee> xangua: I know that the database needs to be initialized before RB can sync with it so I transferred 1 song in iTunes
<JuJuBee> xangua: gtkpod is not user friendly
<JuJuBee> I need for my daughter to be able to use it.
<pragmaticenigma> antnash: I have a feeling deleting that directory is what has caused your issue... try setting up a new user account and see if the problem exists there... if it doesn't might want to copy over the .gvfs contents to your directory
<yagoo> JuJuBee, i thought itunes was at least partly runnable in wine
<JuJuBee> yagoo: haven't tried in long time, don't want to use iTunes if possible
<antnash> pragmaticenigma: there's nothing in my .gvfs folder. what should be there?
<xangua> JuJuBee: well it has documentation, looks pretty easy if you read
<xangua> http://www.gtkpod.org/wiki/IPod_and_content
<pragmaticenigma> guess there isn't anything in mine either
<pragmaticenigma> antnash: I would attempt to setup a new user account and login into it and see if the problem exists there
<xangua> JuJuBee: oo for you daughter, you can try Banshee player also
<pragmaticenigma> antnash: if it does, it's a bigger issue with the system, if it works fine then it's something the in user profile for Thunar causing issues
<antnash> cool. I'll try it in a bit. Thanks man
<JuJuBee> xangua: Banshee does not deal with playlists
<JuJuBee> last i checked
<yagoo> JuJuBee, kids learn fast.. you know there in asia.. they do math what college students learn here in N.A.. kids are very well underestimated.. LOL
<xangua> JuJuBee: are you using latest ubuntu¿
<Guest83479> Hi, everyone. My Ubuntu 11.10 gets all the way to the lightdm login screen, but then it won't respond to mouse or keyboard input. It seems like it might be disabling the USB or something. I can use the keyboard to enter the BIOS settings, so I know at least it does work. Can anyone help?
<JuJuBee> xangua: 11/04
<pragmaticenigma> Guest83479: if you hit the caps lock key or num lock key, does the corresponding light come on, on the keyboard?
<yagoo> Guest83479,  first choose a better name.. i hate cycling through guest* on my tab.. btw did you make sure that legacy usb is enabled in the bios? (tried another usb port?)
<yagoo> mwhahaha
<xangua> JuJuBee: well then it may be the libimoviledevice version of natty that doesn't support that ipod
<JuJuBee> xangua: I use RB on 10.10 for my 80G classic
<xangua> i suppose clasic from a few years is one thing and an apple player from a year another
<jakke> can somebody help with a resolution problem?
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: !ask
<pragmaticenigma> !ask jakke
<pragmaticenigma> grr... where is the bot when you need it
<pragmaticenigma> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jakke> resolution stuck on 600x800 when it needs to be 1366x768
<somsip> pragmaticenigma: you need a pipe....!ask | jakke
<pragmaticenigma> thanks somsip
<jakke> btw 11.04
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: I would suggest updating to 11.10 to start... but the resolution you mention isn't exactly standard... what type of graphics card are you using, do you have DVI capabilities?
<jakke> does anybody know what i should do?
<jrib> !fixres | jakke
<ubottu> jakke: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jakke> soprry, 11.10
<pragmaticenigma> I would take a look at the link ubottu just put up for the wiki article
<jakke> been to the link, none of it worked
<jakke> can use 1024x786 too
<jakke> command didn't work either
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: Are you using the VGA connection or DVI?
<jakke> VGA
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: Do you have DVI available?
<jakke> i don't think so
<pragmaticenigma> Are you on a laptop, desktop?
<jakke> desktop
<pragmaticenigma> How old is your system? How old is the graphics card?
<jakke> 1 sec...
<JuJuBee> xangua: I just transferred 400+ songs via sync and in RB, the playlists show up and play fine.  Once I disconnect the iPod, they will not show up on the iPod
<jakke> HP Pavillion a1510n
<jakke> nvidia grapics
<jakke> AMD processor
<KM0201> jakke: you do realize there's a lot of nvidia graphics cards don't you... that's like someone asking me how old my car is, and me telling them "it's a ford"
<jakke> yea...
<jakke> 1 sec...
<wolfman3k5> hello people
<Mitochondria> Hello.
<jakke> here: http://www.pcworld.com/product/29316/hp_pavilion_a1510n_desktop_24ghz_athlon_64_3800_1gb_ddr_200gb_dvdarw_dl_windows_xp_media_center.html?p=specs
<KM0201> !pastebin | jakke pastebin the output of lspci
<ubottu> jakke pastebin the output of lspci: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KM0201> hmm, did ubottu take thie night off?
<KM0201> jakemp: open a terminal
<KM0201> ah, there we go.
<jakke> is that good enough or do you still want lspci?
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: your specs on the link are good enough
<jakke> ok
<pragmaticenigma> actually if you can do this for me
<Guest50975> Hello
<pragmaticenigma> just put the output of this command here "lspci |grep -i vga"
<Avasz> is there a cli C IDE?
<Avasz> lightweight CLI IDE for C
<pragmaticenigma> Avasz: vi will work
<Dossier> Anyone here using BT5?
<Avasz> pragmaticenigma, yeah it will.
<Avasz> but i am searching for an IDE.
<pragmaticenigma> There aren't any that I'm aware of... emacs might be the next best thing
<mbeierl> Avasz: emacs ?
<mbeierl> pragmaticenigma: :)
<Avasz> mbeierl, never tried emacs. I only use vim or nano.
<jakke> avasz try eclipse
<jakke> or code::blocks
<Avasz> jakke, is it lightweight?
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: can you paste the output of "lspci |grep -i vga" here
<jakke> define lightweight
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: eclipse is not a CLI IDE that Avasz is looking for
<jakke> oh ok
<Avasz> jakke, lightweight means, it need to run smoothly in my old piv lappy with 512 mb ram.
<pragmaticenigma> CLI stands for Command Line Interface... he doesn't appear to have GUI available on his system
<mbeierl> Avasz: it needs an X display, and a good 512MB of memory to run eclipse.  otherwise Eclipse CDT is very excellent
<jakke> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<Avasz> 512 mb is all I have... :D
<b14d3> Hi everyone, anyone happen to be in here?
<Dossier> Yeah
<LucasAndrei> nope
<b14d3> rofl
<pragmaticenigma> thanks jakke ... I just wish I had my other machine here where I have had the same problem in the past with higher resolutions
<b14d3> I'm having some trouble with my Ubuntu box, mounting a second HD.
<mbeierl> Avasz: there are some add ons for emacs that make it simpler to use, such as the CUA which allows you to use ctrl-arrow to highlight, ctrl-c -v, for cut-n-paste.  it has most of the same highlighting,etc that vim has
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: so this might take me a few moments
<Guest83479> pragmaticenigma: No light with the caps lock/num lock key, and yagoo: No such setting in my BIOS (just individual settings for enabling/disabling usb support altogether, and that's enabled). Sorry, I told xchat to identify me using my preferred nick, but it gave me "guest83479" for some reason.
<Avasz> mbeierl, hmm... let me see. but i am not sure that i want to switch the TextEditor.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest83479: your computer is hanging at the login screen... does it also hang if you boot from a live CD or are you able to test different programs with the live cd?
<zus> how do i make  gwibber  NOT run on start up?! the tick mark in the preferences isnt working.
<b14d3> My hd seems to be in a weird state of both mounted and unmounted.
<KM0201> b14d3: lol
<KM0201> that doesn't even sound remotely possible
<mbeierl> Avasz: then you're looking at the simple gnu tool chain: make, gdb, etc.
<b14d3> I'm not a linux guru in ANY sense of the word. So I may be reading things incorrectly.
<Dossier> Does anyone know why I can't change windows with alt -+ tab?
<jakke> do you have an answer pragmaticenigma
<norty> anyone know how to work cvs? im new to it and i want to checkout a repository, do i need to create a login for my cvs or can i just do cvs checkout dir?
<mbeierl> Avasz: here's a very "emacs-like" overview: http://deep.syminet.com/emacside.html
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: I'm working on it... one of the solutions is to manually create an X11.conf file that has the mode setting setup for your machine
<mbeierl> Avasz: for using Emacs as an IDE
<jakke> thank you
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: what would really make this easier is to get a stand alone graphics card with DVI (if your monitor supports it)
<bluebomber> pragmaticenigma, yagoo: I'm back (previously "Guest83479").
<b14d3> When running a mount command, I get that it's already mounted or the dir (named /server) is busy. Which I don't entirely understand how it's busy. I created the folder and then didn't do anything with it. When trying to unmount, I get the message that it isn't mounted.
<yagoo> jakke, why i dont get is why the ubuntu docs never straightly mention-- first thing you should check is if the E-did info is picked up (check /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Avasz> mbeierl, ok. I am reading it.
<mbeierl> Avasz: and sources for a plugin: http://home.gna.org/emacs-ide/
<yagoo> bluebomber, oh.. :)
<yagoo> bluebomber, you get any errors in dmesg ?
<mbeierl> Avasz: but I hear you about changing editors.  Emacs can be intimidating at first
<yagoo> bluebomber, lsmod |grep ohci
<yagoo> bluebomber, lsmod |grep ehci
<yagoo> (check for those two)
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: EDID information isn't being picked up... that's why his machine doesn't recognize all the resolutions
<Avasz> mbeierl, will definitely switch if i find it better. that is not a big problem. :)
<yagoo> bluebomber, nmind that.. they changed the mod names.. see what u get with-> lsmod|grep usb
<pragmaticenigma> EDID doesn't work very well with VGA connections yagoo
<yagoo> LOL
<yagoo> EDID
<norty> anyone know how to work cvs? im new to it and i want to checkout a repository, do i need to create a login for my cvs or can i just do cvs checkout dir?
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, you have no idea what edid is about
<b14d3> Would anyone mind helping me with the mount issue?
<cba123> I was dragging a window to another screen, and it got "lost".  It's being drawn under my current screens.  Anyone know how I can bring it back?  (Happens occasionally)
<mbeierl> Avasz: the main thing is that emacs has a text mode, and it can front end the gdb so it can do source code highlighting as you debug.  from the console
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: I think yagoo might have a better help in mind to get your resolution issue resolved
<jakke> wait waht?
<jakke> yagoo?
<hacked_kernel> CPU fan is usually rotating fast with high sound but the CPU usage is low, normal!!
<yagoo> jakke, apt-get install pastebinit, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pasteinit -t myxlog     ... paste the url only...
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: yahoo is a user here, he's trying to help you
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: sorry err.. yagoo
<pragmaticenigma> stupid autocorrect
<Hilikus> what FS do you guys recommend for a partition that will have exclusively FLAC files?
<quietone> how do I unsubscribe to "change notifications' on an ubuntu wiki page?
<dweimer> b14d3: Do you have a shell open in the directory that you are trying to mount to? That's one way a mount can be busy. If that's not it, from a terminal run 'fuser -c <mountpoint>' replacing '<mountpoint>' with the directory you are trying to mount to. What is the output of the fuser command?
<pragmaticenigma> Hilikus:I don't see any issue with EXT4
<HUD> hello
<pragmaticenigma> Hilikus: unless the files are massive and you plan on doing a lot of deleting and writing
<bluebomber> yagoo: Well, it inexplicably started working. I just walked back in and it was responding to kb+mouse.
<yagoo> bluebomber, did u check with dmesg? -> dmesg  |less
<bluebomber> I'll check the logs now, because now I can. Otherwise I wouldn't even be able to try your solutions. I wasn't able to get to a terminal.
<b14d3> dweimer: Working on getting it now. I'm not on the machine physically, just remotely.
<pragmaticenigma> Hilikus: I use JFS on my Mythbuntu partition where I store my recordings... but that's because the files are usually 8 gigs for a 1 hour show
<zus> how do i make  gwibber  NOT run on start up?! the tick mark in the preferences isnt working.
<yagoo> bluebomber, it may have previously been an irq conflict
<jakke> it froze at last command
<b14d3> 1060rce  1115rce  1117rce  1134rce  1140rce  1143rce  1145rce  1150rce  1156rce  1157rce  1158rce  1160rce  1161rce  1162rce  1164rce  1165rce  1168rce  1193rce  1201rce  1224rce  1278rce  1281rce  1283rce  1293rce  1294rce  1297rce  1301rce  1304rce  1305rce  1355rce  1373rce  1374rce  1380rce  1383rce  1384rce  1386rce  1389rce  1391rce  1413rce  1420rce  1423rce  1424rce  1432rce  1436rce  1455r
<b14d3> ce  1598rce  1652rce  1654rce
<FloodBot1> b14d3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluebomber> yagoo: Lots of "usb 1-2: device descriptor read/8, error -110" entries from dmesg
<b14d3> ... Well, that didn't do what I wanted it to. Sorry about that everyone.
<dweimer> b14d3: That's a lot of processes. What is the mount command you are trying to run?
<rodhash> All, I've just updated my Maverick to Natty and then to Oneiric, but now the "alt tab" to change window is not working...
<b14d3> I've tried a bunch, to be honest.
<jakke> yagoo, it froze on last command then said ^CKeyboardInterrupt caught.
<rodhash> anyone, any idea?
<dweimer> b14d3: Hmm, how about just show me the 'fuser -c...' line that you ran to get that output.
<b14d3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747779/
<jakke> yagoo: http://pastebin.com/YCvitnAe
<jakke> it was easier to gedit it than copy it all
<jakke> *and
<dweimer> b14d3: And if you run 'ls /server' there's nothing in there? The 'fuser -c' command shows what processes are accessing the /server path. It seems to be used for something.
<b14d3> dweimer: Nope. Doesn't return anything at all.
<dweimer> b14d3: Actually, n/m I'm being silly. Without a mount it's just showing the results for '/' . Sorry about that. Let me think of a different path to take.
<major> list
<yagoo> jakke, what monitor brand is it? (btw e-did not picked up properly)
<dweimer> b14d3: What device are you trying to mount?
<jakke> Akai
<jakke> Akai lct2715 2005
<b14d3> dweimer: Not sure exactly what you're looking for.
<zacarias> in Gnome, how do you make your removable media visible on the desktop?
<dweimer> b14d3: The second hard drive you are trying to mount. It should have a device name. Something like /dev/sdb1 .
<b14d3> dweimer: Haha, forgot the space. /dev/sda
<quietone> I am getting email from "Ubuntu Wiki <noreply@ubuntu.com>" how do I stop them?
<yagoo> jakke, that's a pita.. you'll have to find the timing mode line for that screen...
<zacarias> how do you see your removable media on the desktop (gnome)?
<yagoo> jakke, are there other video ports on the screen? i see a picture but looks like it's not for input
<dweimer> b14d3: Can you run two commands 'df -l' and 'fdisk -l' then paste the output to pastebin?
<yagoo> jakke, finding the timing modeline for your screen is a bit like a science.. it's a pita..
<b14d3> Sure. Just a minute.
<pragmaticenigma> quietone: This chat is not for supporting the wiki... I'm sure that there is a help section on the wiki about managing your account there and turning off e-mail notifications
<quietone> thx, I have read the help section several times over the past months hoping to find it
<yagoo> jakke, each resolution has a special timing modeline.. This is what e-did reports.. since it wasn't picked up.. you'll have to calculate/experiment/research what modline you want for the highest resolution..
<b14d3> dweimer: that's 'fdisk -L' (but lowercase) right?
<jakke> i had it on 1366x786 in win XP
<atruno-> i have a soundcard that is seen by lspci.  it however does not show up in my gnome volume control in natty.
<dweimer> b14d3: Correct.
<b14d3> fdisk -l returns no result
<dweimer> b14d3: Are you running it as root?
<b14d3> dweimer: Ah, nope. Let's try that.
<dweimer> b14d3: Yep. Sorry I forgot to mention that.
<b14d3> dweimer: Results for df -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/747790/
<Thelmaria> Is there a way to check what version of a package is in which repository? (Specifically, apache - I can't upgrade via apt past 2.2.14 from the lucid repos).
<b14d3> dweimer: Results for fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/747791/
<yagoo> bluebomber, you may want to join a kernel mailinglist.. and ask if you can use setpci.. sort of add a bit more latency-- for waiting etc.. or maybe the bios-- adding a bit of more latency for the pci bus
<dweimer> b14d3: That 'df -l' output is rather odd. Do you notice that both /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sda1 show up as mounted to '/' .
<b14d3> dweimer: Yeah, I saw that. I know how it happened, a misclick in gparted (one of the many things I've tried to get this to mount). I don't know how to undo it.
<pragmaticenigma> Thelmaria: there is a search tool that I think will get you the version available
<dweimer> b14d3: I can think of a few ways to get rid of it, but they could crash the system. If the server freezes do you have a way to reboot it?
<ertay> hi all.
<dfcnvt> Hi, any of you know how to restart the mouse's driver/interface?  I can't even move my mouse after about twenty second on my desktop...
<jakke> when i boot the live version, it has perfect res
<b14d3> Yeah. It IS physically next to me. I just don't have the extra monitor to dedicate to it.
<mobodo> I just installed a plugin in totem and now it won't start (segfault) - where are the totem plugins so I can remove it manually?
<atruno-> i'm running natty lspci and lshw see my soundcard however lshw show the following:  (not showing up in gnome-audio-control  *-multimedia UNCLAIMED    description: Multimedia audio controller     product: SB X-Fi
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: jakke might be able to generate the xorg.conf file from the live cd and copy it to his existing install
<jakke> i tried, xorg.conf wasn't there
<yagoo> jakke, did you try another cable? (you have anything special on the cable like a kvm ?)
<dweimer> b14d3: Ahh ok, that makes me feel better. :> In that case we can try to just unmount it. First make sure that you don't have duplicate entries in your fstab file though. Can you run 'cat /etc/fstab' and put that on pastebin. The /etc/fstab file contains a list of device (like /dev/sda) to mountpoint mappings.
<jakke> no other ports or cables
<yagoo> jakke, did you read my previous messages? because your problem is you dont have any modelines
<b14d3> dweimer: I did add something into fstab. So I'll let you let me know what I need to remove.
<Thelmaria> pragmaticenigma: Thanks.
<jakke> yagoo what?
<yagoo> jakke, you cant simply make one in the xorg.conf.. you'll have to calculate it explicitly for your monitor.. or if its published by the screen manufacturer in their manual..
<yagoo> jakke, ya
<yagoo> jakke, not easy.. but that's why i said it was a pita..
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: jakke said that he can get the desired resolution when in the live cd... I have had success at generating the xorg.conf file from the live cd and then copying it to my local installation
<b14d3> dweimer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747796/
<jakke> well its live usb
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: perhaps that is an option for him
<jakke> for install
<pragmaticenigma> jakke: live USB and CD use the same image
<jakke> i couldn't find a xorg.conf though
<jakke> i know
<yagoo> jakke, then you have to accept it's a driver issue..
<jakke> so where does that leave me?>
<yagoo> jakke, is that nvidia driver the latest?
<dweimer> b14d3: Ok. Just to double check. /dev/sda is your second hard drive (the 1 terabyte one) and /dev/sdb is the hard drive you installed ubuntu on (the 500 GB one) ?
<Hilikus> what is the best way to share a directory in a network among linuxes. IIRC samba is good only when sharing with windows
<yagoo> jakke, try using the latest nvidia driver..
<pragmaticenigma> Try this jakke... when using the Live USB stick run this command "sudo Xorg -configure"  it will create an Xorg.conf file in the livecd user file
<jakke> probably not
<pragmaticenigma> then boot into your regular machine and copy the xorg.conf file to your /etc/X11/ folder using sudo
<Hilikus> i just want to give write access to anotjher linux box in a particular directory
<b14d3> dweimer: Correct, even though I'm not sure how. When I installed Ubuntu (reinstalled 10.4, 11.1 messed my machine up bad because it's old hardware) the HD that is now /dev/sdb was the only one that was connected at all.
<jakke> ok, i will be gone for 10 minutes max be back soon
<pragmaticenigma> then reboot and you should have the desired resolution availalbe to you
<yagoo> jakke, if the latest nvidia doesn't work.. then try nouveau..
<dweimer> b14d3: Alright. What were going to do then is set /dev/sdb1 to be the main '/' directory and then set /dev/sda1 to be mounted to '/server'.
<jrib> Hilikus: samba is a fine solution for your question.  The other option is using nfs or just using ssh
<d3f4c3d> anyone know why would my emulated dynamips router would listen local address of "255.255.255.255" ?
<dweimer> b14d3: For the /etc/fstab file there are two changes to start with. First comment out the '/dev/sda     /server' line by putting a '#' in front of it.
<b14d3> dweimer: Done
<dweimer> b14d3: The second change is to the '/dev/sda1     /   ' line. Substitute /dev/sdb1 there, so the line would read '/dev/sdb1    /  ' leave every thing after the '/' the same.
<alien2050> ne1 knows how to "force" the network stack to stop resetting the network interface? tried /etc/network/interfaces + removing network-manager, but some daemon just resets the IP stack
<b14d3> dweimer: Done
<hrolf> Is there anyway I can get Arabic font to get working on Ubuntu 11.10?
<_numbers> where is the best place to set env vars so everyone has them?
<dweimer> b14d3: Alright, that should cover us if we need to reboot. First just try to unmount /dev/sda1 though. As root run 'umount /dev/sda1' .
<alien2050> _numbers: I'd say /etc/profile or /etc/rc.local
<Roasted> Has anybody received read-only file system when trying to sync to an ipod using rhythmbox or banshee?
<d3f4c3d> WHY WHYYY why do i have local address such as 255.255.255.255 listening ?
<b14d3> dweimer: It said that the device is busy
<antnash> is there any way I can see the history of my updates?
<dweimer> b14d3: Let me test something real fast. I may have an idea. I would rather avoid rebooting initially, just in case it doesn't come back properly. With only one monitor debugging a non-booting system would be troublesome.
<b14d3> dweimer: Yeah I can switch it, but it is kind of annoying and troublesome :P
<somsip> antnash: you could look in /var/log/apt and see what's in there?
<antnash> cheers somsip
<hrolf> Is there anyway I can get Arabic font to get working on Ubuntu 11.10?
<hrolf> s/on/in
<dweimer> b14d3: One more round of fuser runs. What I'm concerned about is which filesystem is actually being written do. /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1 since they are both mounted in the same place. Can you run 'fuser -m /dev/sda1' and 'fuser -m /dev/sdb1' the paste the output in pastie.
<yagoo> d3f4c3d,  sounds like you're using a ppp connection
<d3f4c3d> yagoo, negatoy
<yagoo> d3f4c3d, well do ifconfig -a
<Roasted> Has anybody received read-only file system when trying to sync to an ipod using rhythmbox or banshee?
<d3f4c3d> yagoo, i have 12 eth interfaces
<b14d3> dweimer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747805/
<yagoo> d3f4c3d, only?
<d3f4c3d> yagoo, ye including lo
<d3f4c3d> thats it
<yagoo> bl4ckcomb, what's that?
<dweimer> b14d3: Did 'fuser -m /dev/sda1' not have any output?
<b14d3> dweimer: Correct
<hrolf> Is there anyway to get Arabic font (not being diplayed correctly right now) working in Ubuntu 11.10?
<d3f4c3d> yagoo, heres my route
<d3f4c3d> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<d3f4c3d> default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<dweimer> b14d3: That's a good thing. Alright, go ahead and put the contents of /etc/fstab in a pastebin for one lest verification, then I think rebooting is the best bet.
<d3f4c3d> Genmask ?
<Jordan_U> Roasted: What type of iPod?
<Roasted> Jordan_U, 4th gen nano I believe.
<b14d3> dweimer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747807/
<Jordan_U> Roasted: Formatted on a mac?
<yagoo> d3f4c3d, uh hahahahhaa .. you really have 12 interfaces do ya?
<SolarisBoy> 255.255.255.255 listening? really wowsers
<Roasted> Jordan_U, well, I nuked it in itunes to reset it.
<d3f4c3d> yagoo, why you laughing, yes
<Roasted> jordan, on osx/itunes
<Roasted> Jordan_U, ^
<d3f4c3d> SolarisBoy, its driving me nuts
<yagoo> d3f4c3d, i only see one.-> eth0
<SolarisBoy> i can't see how thats possible to have an ip like that listening where do you see it listening at?
<dweimer> b14d3: Alright looks good. Go ahead and reboot. What should happen is the host will reboot with only /dev/sdb1 mounted on '/' . Then we can run the commands to test mounting /dev/sda1 on /server .
<d3f4c3d> SolarisBoy, netstat -a
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<d3f4c3d> yagoo, thats routing table
<d3f4c3d> SolarisBoy, im running dynamips - its virtualings routers for me... it worked fine untill i reinstalled buntu
<SolarisBoy> thats a broadcast addy..
<SolarisBoy> ahhhh
<b14d3> Dweimer: Rebooting, need to take my dog out, will be idle for a bit.
<d3f4c3d> SolarisBoy, usually when i run virtualized router it hops on localhost:2001
<SolarisBoy> d34d1y: do you have a virtual lab up?
<d3f4c3d> ye
<_numbers> thx alien2050
<SolarisBoy> i think thats the cause for that broadcast ip being somewhere
<d3f4c3d> but now its hanging on 255.255.255:2001
<alien2050> np
<d3f4c3d> so weird
<SolarisBoy> hmm?? thats 3 octets =)
<d3f4c3d> na its typo - its brod
<SolarisBoy> so its broadcasting packets to port 2001 on the virtual subnet
<d3f4c3d> it suppost to listen on 127.0.0.1:2001
<d3f4c3d> not 255.255.255.255:2001
<Jordan_U> Roasted: linux can't write to journaled hfsplus. Easiest solution is to reformat as fat32 (via iTunes).
<SolarisBoy> are you sure you dont have any other settings enabled?
<d3f4c3d> dynamips maybe to blame i duno
<yagoo> d3f4c3d, you need #dynamips help..
<SolarisBoy> id say...
<yagoo> d3f4c3d, maybe you'd like to try gns3..
<SolarisBoy> specially on that port.. it is definately dynamips
<d3f4c3d> SolarisBoy, where should i look
<Roasted> Jordan_U, oh, hm. I wonder what the other ipod is that I have here... that one worked...
<SolarisBoy> in the settings.. are you running gns3?
<d3f4c3d> SolarisBoy, its installing - but i always ran naked dynamips without gui
<Roasted> Jordan_U, what's weird is in gparted it says 100% unallocated. ????????
<SolarisBoy> ok so you have hypervisors running now i presume? also... sometimes they get hung...
<SolarisBoy> and hold open the port
<SolarisBoy> do you have qemuwrapper or dynagen or dynamips etc procs running? maybe killall -9 with some privs on those will kill that port if thats what you want.. but im sure its some setting you have in dynagen if its not by design
<SolarisBoy> makes sense to me...
<d3f4c3d> maan, everything was going so great today - i even got time to benc 185lbs - now i got to sleep with this bubuntu
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> i use gns3 and never really played with dynamips bare.. well i kick up hypervisors manually but thats about it
<SolarisBoy> again.. makes perfect sense... in your netstat you should add -pone and see the pid holding the port...
<SolarisBoy> lsof -i :2001 even
<d3f4c3d> wait there
<d3f4c3d> thats what i was looking for
<d3f4c3d> hold on
<SolarisBoy> sure..
<d3f4c3d> dynamips 1403 root   76u  IPv4   9540      0t0  TCP 255.255.255.255:2001 (LISTEN)
<SolarisBoy> word
<b14d3> dweimer: I am back
<SolarisBoy> next question are you bridging the interface to your lan anyhow?
<dweimer> b14d3: Any luck with the reboot?
<SolarisBoy> e.g you have bridge with your lan interface and some virtual interface added?
<d34d1y> Anyone have a guide or documentation on the file system on ubuntu? i can't find anything
<b14d3> dweimer: Um, to an extent. Trying something right now. Can't remote in, I think it's still trying to mount /dev/sda for some reason
<Datsun> When I run ls /media I see a directory called VMware Tools.  When I try to change to this directory, it says it doesn't exist?
<King_John> I'm trying to mount a usb floppy. lsusb sees it, but I can't see it in /dev. Any ideas?
<b14d3> Hold on, roomie is letting me use his monitor
<d3f4c3d> SolarisBoy, let me show u my .net file ?
<d3f4c3d> or better else showmypc ?
<yagoo> King_John, dmesg |grep -i floppy
<d3f4c3d> SolarisBoy, wana jump in ?
<SolarisBoy> i have no issue with it...
<Datsun> Anyone?
<b14d3> dweimer: There we go, booted up fine, didn't try to mount /dev/sda
<jakke> back, did command got this: http://pastebin.com/YTHWL8Tw
<King_John> Nothing to show
<jakke> yagoo
<SolarisBoy> Datsun: try ls -l
<SolarisBoy> file even
<King_John> Yagoo, didn't find anything
<centHOGG> mc = midnite commander
<SolarisBoy> maybe its a broken link ?
<dweimer> b14d3: Excellent. Now you should be able to run 'mount /dev/sda1 /server' to mount the second disk at the /server path.
<SolarisBoy> -> cdrom / iso image
<yagoo> King_John, dmesg |grep fd
<Datsun> Solarisboy - same issue.  It seems to this VMware and Tools are two different directories...
<SolarisBoy> oh haha
<SolarisBoy> Datsun: what does file </path/there> have to say about it?
<jakke> so what now yagoo?
<King_John> Yagoo, printout: http://pastebin.com/31zWY6NE
<Datsun> OK.  sorted it.  Just needed quotations
<yagoo> King_John, try scanning manually,  dmesg|less .. anything with "device" the device name would be at the head of the line
<SolarisBoy> oh...
<yagoo> jakke, see what the modeline scan is in the log.. you can copy the log to a usb drive or something..
<b14d3> dweimer: Now it's asking me to specify a file format, and I'm not sure where to put that in the syntax
<jakke> what is the modeline?
<yagoo> jakke, grep -i mode /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yagoo> jakke, it's what edid reports (your monitor gives communication data called edid)
<King_John> Yagoo, shows the drive
<yagoo> King_John, you found it?
<yagoo> King_John, fdisk -l    , shows it or not?
<dexvender> jjj
<dfcnvt> I can't seems to find a solution for restarting my mouse... (my mouse recently froze)
<King_John> Yagoo, it is blank
<dweimer> b14d3: You can pass a '-t <format>' to the mount command it's odd that it's asking you though. Go ahead and try 'mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /server' . I don't really expect it to work though.
<centHOGG> dfcnvt: hardware check
<dexvender> any body here
<yagoo> King_John, what's the floppy device name?
<dfcnvt> centHOGG, it's a laptop
<centHOGG> k
<b14d3> dweimer: The partition was mounted to ext2, should I sub that in for the ext4 in your example?
<King_John> Yagoo, from dmesg: scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     MITSUMI  USB FDD          1050 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<dweimer> b14d3: Yep.
<b14d3> Dweimer: formatted to ext2*
<b14d3> Dweimer: Really don't want to format it if I don't have to. I have 600 GB of data on there that I want
<Roasted> How do I fix read only file system errors with an iPod on Ubuntu?
<yagoo> King_John, dmesg |grep attach
<b14d3> Dweimer: Also, when running 'sudo mount /dev/sda' I get the message that it can't find it in /etc/fstab... should I uncomment that line?
<yagoo> King_John, that line doesnt tell the device name
<dweimer> b14d3: Eventually yeah. In this case just supply the path along with it 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /server' . We can update fstab as the last step.
<King_John> Yagoo, only one line came up about my webcam.
<jjb_> torrentvault.org:9422
<b14d3> Dweimer: Oooh, that looks like it may have worked. Didn't give me any error.
<dweimer> b14d3: Very good. Does an 'ls /server' show your data?
<b14d3> Dweimer: You sir, are a life saver. Yes it does.
<yagoo> King_John, sry.. try using ignoring casesensitivity with -i ,  -->dmesg |grep -i attach
<dweimer> b14d3: Alright. In that case you can uncomment the fstab file. Make sure the line is '/dev/sda1' though and not just /dev/sda . The '1' is important since it points to the specific partition where your data is.
<King_John> Yagoo, could be relevant: [ 3623.171221] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<Roasted> How do I fix read only file system errors with an iPod on Ubuntu?
<b14d3> Dweimer: Not going to lie, that may have been a significant part of the problem all along.
<King_John> Yagoo, this as well: [ 3621.571576] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<yagoo> King_John,  that looks like an ext usb drive.. but don't think its the floppy
<yagoo> King_John, what does "fdisk -l" << say ?
<jakke> sorry for the wait pastebin.com/SrMq4EZi
<d34d1y> When trying to set an open animation via ccsm, how do i set the value for all windows?
<jakke> http://pastebin.com/SrMq4EZi
<King_John> Yagoo, absolutly nothing
<dweimer> b14d3: It's possible. You'll almost always want a number after the device name /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc. when dealing with filesystems. /dev/sda points to the full disk and then /dev/sda1 is a specific partition.
<jakke> Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz) yagoo
<dweimer> b14d3: After updating the fstab file you can test it out by running 'sudo umount /server' to unmount the filesystem and then 'sudo mount /server' to mount it again without having to specify the device name.
<dweimer> b14d3: That's where the fstab comes in, it sets up the device mapping and all of the options for you.
<yagoo> jakke, you use that line somewhere in xorg.conf.. is that the highest res?
<jakke> yes
<jakke> how do i do it
<b14d3> dweimer: Going to move around my data first, to see if I get what I needed onto the OS HD first :)
<yagoo> jakke, you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? (try pastebiniing that.. -> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|pastebinit -t my xlog
<dweimer> b14d3: Good plan.
<jakke> in live, will try
<yagoo> King_John, i dont see how fdisk shows nothing.. you trying with sudo?
<yagoo> jakke, you reboot into your own system..
<King_John> Yagoo, my bad, I thought I was logged in as root, wasn't.
<jakke> http://pastebin.com/AdfJW7W2 i modded it thoug. when i did, it did nothing
<yagoo> jakke, btw.. is the livecd using nouveau?
<King_John> Yagoo, I'll paste it to pastebin
<jakke> nouveau?
<King_John> Yagoo, http://pastebin.com/E3SNX29g
<trap24> i did "sudo apt-get install groovy" and aborted (ctrl+c) the installation at 1%, how to undo any possible sideeffects if any
<trap24> ?
<yagoo> King_John,  it has to be /dev/sdb despite the ugly message about it in dmesg -- it's 1 meg... ( Disk /dev/sdb: 1 MB, 1474560 bytes )
<jakke> yagoo what is nouveau?
<SolarisBoy> video driver jakke open source one
<King_John> Yagoo, I thought the same thing. Thanks for the help, enjoy your night :)
<yagoo> jakke, what driver is the livecd using? -- we'll try xorg.conf alone.. if that fails.. we'll try another driver..
<jakke> how do i know if i have it?
<yagoo> King_John, np
<SolarisBoy> lsmod would show if you have it installed.. not quite sure other than ls in the modules directory to see if you have it..
<SolarisBoy> /installed/loaded/
<SolarisBoy> or like yagoo mentioned you can also check xorg.conf if you have one to see what driver its using
<asterismo> hi everybody
<centHOGG> o/
<asterismo> i have a couple of questions
<jakke> found original xorg, pastebining
<SolarisBoy> howdy
<b14d3> Dweimer: Still moving data, going to be quite some time. But let's say that I'd like to format it so that it updates to ext4, what are the steps I should take to make sure the mount process goes alright?
<jakke> here yagoo http://pastebin.com/Lyx1NkiN
<asterismo> since i installed xubuntu 11.10 i noticed that umounting usb pendrives is very unclear
<SolarisBoy> reading xorg gives me headaches =(
<d3f4c3d> what is most stable ubuntu currently ?
<asterismo> i have no certain feedback of what is going on
<d3f4c3d> im going to wipe out 11.04
<SolarisBoy> asterismo: i think by default it is controlled in the side panel when you mount one it appears there you can right click and eject/safe remove and you would then see it vanish if it was succesful
<dweimer> b14d3: If you want to format it to ext4, the only change you need to make to /etc/fstab is to change 'ext2' to 'ext4'. Then once it's formatted you should just be able to run 'mount /server' again.
<SolarisBoy> asterismo: you can check dmesg /var/log/messages if you want to see a more verbose output but i think thats the intent to not complex mounting/unmounting drives
<pranav> i copied "java-6-sun-1.6.0.24" after creating /usr/jvm. changed the chmod to +R 777. appended to $PATH. reloaded src. but still "java" seems to not work. :(
<urlin2u> asterismo, are the icons on the desktop part of your problem.
<SolarisBoy> pranav: what did you add to path?
<dweimer> b14d3: For the format itself, unmount it first with 'sudo umount /server' then run 'sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1' to format it. Once the format is finished update the fstab and run 'sudo mount /server'
<asterismo> SolarisBoy > i use xubuntu desktop and the only place i can click for umounting is the thunar file manager or the desktop icon
<pranav> SolarisBoy: JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.24 & export JAVA_HOME then PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<dweimer> b14d3: Remember the '1' in the mkfs command, that's important. And obviously double check that you back everything up. Formatting will remove all of the data on the disk.
<jakke> so what should i do now?
<SolarisBoy> pranav: why not use the apt-method versus the dl from oracle method?
<SolarisBoy> and update-alternatives for java?
<pranav> SolarisBoy: i've a mx 15KBps internet :/
<yagoo> jakke, i already told ya
<SolarisBoy> i think would likely be the preferred method though... do hava another java installed?
<jakke> what?
<asterismo> when i click on the eject at thunar i have a double contradiction message. one window message says that there was an error umounting the device, and at the same time in the notification bubbles the message says that som edata is being written and do not unplugg the usb
<asterismo> but nothing is being written really
<pranav> SolarisBoy: no, Iiterally created my jvm folder
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<dweimer> In ubuntu is there ever a need to use 'apt-get dist-upgrade' rather than 'apt-get upgrade' ? I used to have to do it with debian, but I can't even remember why at this point.
<SolarisBoy> pranav does it fail with command not found?
<asterismo> and the eject button stills there and i dont know if it is umounted or not
<yagoo> jakke, use that timing modeline into the xorg.. you may need to change a thing or two.. first make an xorg.conf with X -configure (shutdown lightdm or gdm as nec)--
<jakke> how?
<yagoo> jakke, pastebin the sample generated xorg.conf.new unmodified (note it may say warning with X -configure, but sample file still made in /root)
<pranav> SolarisBoy: actually now it says cannot execute binary library
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | dweimer
<ubottu> dweimer: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<jakke> whay yagoo?
<SolarisBoy> pranav: hmm... that file 'java' can you run the file command against it?
<jakke> *what?
<bazhang> dweimer, not really, no
<yagoo> jakke, ctl-alt-f7 (goes to gui), ctl-alt-f1 , do /etc/init.d/lightdm stop, or /etc/init.d/gdm stop (if not using 11.10), then run X -configure, then -> cat ~/xorg.conf.new |pastebinit -t xorgsample
<SolarisBoy> pranav: did you actually chmod +x the installer and run it as root or did you just copy some files from another system over?
<dweimer> bazhang: Perfect, thanks.
<jakke> brb
<SolarisBoy> pranav: also try ldd /usr/bin/java but replace that to the path to your java binary... seems there may be an issue with the files them selves... also send command output in pastie as well as this
<pranav> SolarisBoy: I just did "sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/lib/jvm"
<SolarisBoy> wel...
<dfgas> how do i disable compiz?
<SolarisBoy> well... it should be 755 technically i believe but w/e
<mr0wl> my Ubuntu box is frozen at the graphical boot up
<SolarisBoy> thats not how you install java manually
<Jonii> Anyone know any good lightweight mp3 player(preferably support for additional audio formats like flac and ogg, that's not required though)? Maybe command line one? Preferably nothing but the ability to play a file, pause it, rewind and fastforward
<centHOGG> mr0wl: last time it worked right?
<mr0wl> yes
<Jonii> Maybe some simple playlist manipulation, but nothing complex
<centHOGG> Jonii: xmms
<bazhang> !xmms | centHOGG Jonii
<ubottu> centHOGG Jonii: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<SolarisBoy> pranav: you would end up with a file that looks like 'jre-6u29-linux-x64.bin' from wherever you pulled the "installer files"
<mr0wl> can I exit to commandline so I can see msgs?
<SolarisBoy> pranav: did you do the ldd and file command yet?
<centHOGG> yeah use xmms2
<pranav> SolarisBoy: 	not a dynamic executable
<Jonii> xmms2? okay
<bazhang> centHOGG, thats not what she/he wants
<pranav> SolarisBoy: in both javac, and java
<SolarisBoy> that doesn't seem right mines are
<SolarisBoy> and they show what libs they were built against with no errors...
<mr0wl> what's the shortcut to exit the graphical boot screen?
<SolarisBoy> so if thats a precompiled binary its not working... can you post the output of file and ldd to pastie?
<SolarisBoy> file </path/to/java> ; ldd </path/to/java>
<Jonii> centHOGG: are you sure? that seems pretty heavyweight client based on description
<Jonii> music library stuff etc
<pranav> SolarisBoy: no, I actually copied "java-6-sun-1.6.0.24" folder into the directory i created i.e. "jvm". believe me, i have done it before i suppose
<pranav> SolarisBoy: the only difference was jvm existed, which wasn'nt now
<centHOGG> well i've used it in the past for just spitting out mp3s & flacs
<bazhang> Jonii, xmms is for server and client, not what you were asking for at all. audacious is, however
<SolarisBoy> heh...
<centHOGG> on old computers
<SolarisBoy> if that was the case you would have a file not found error
<SolarisBoy> can you post the commands to pastie?
<Jonii> bazhang: okay, ty
<bazhang> pranav, why are you not installing java from the repos?
<pranav> bazhang: SolarisBoy i think i would do it now.. :/ 2.5 hrs.
<bazhang> !partner > pranav
<ubottu> pranav, please see my private message
<bazhang> !java | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<SolarisBoy> +
<pranav> bazhang: i need sun jdk
<SolarisBoy> your copy install method failed
<SolarisBoy> either get the *bin or install from a repo somehow
<Jonii> The word "advanced" in that "advanced audio player" seems worrysome. I'm looking for a player that's really simple. Like, everything not-necessary removed and made permanently non-available
<bazhang> pranav, what you are trying is not the method to go about it at all.
<Ethek> .
<SolarisBoy> +
<bazhang> Jonii, its very basic
<pranav> nick /trap24
<pranav> *sry
<bazhang> Jonii, it is skinnnable if you wish, or just ultra basic
<bazhang> -n
<Jonii> bazhang: okay, i'll try that one out
<SolarisBoy> you may be able to copy jar files or something from computer to computer running compatible versions of java,, but i've never heard of a copy folder install...
<SolarisBoy> ever
<machiolate> how do I extract with 7z to a folder within the same directory? (via command line)
<SolarisBoy> 7z e
<jakke> can somebody pm me the pastebins i posted?
<magpii> my firewall keeps turning off, can someone tell me how to create a log please?
<bazhang> jakke, you can check the logs for this channel
<bazhang> !1984 | jakke
<ubottu> jakke: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<chiggins> On the ubuntu wiki, it says that my laptop, lenovo s10-3t, the vga external video port works. but for some reason, ubuntu 11.10 doesn't seen to recognize that something is plugged into it. any ideas?
<bazhang> magpii, your router firewall? iptables? something else? what do you mean turning off
<SolarisBoy> magpii: ufw?
<SolarisBoy> ahh same thought paths =)
<Jonii> audacious does look a bit too complicated, but I guess it's good enough unless someone knows any simpler music players
<scratchingmyhead> my workspace switcher or clock sometimes gets deleted on startup... I know this has been a problem and was wondering if there was ever a fix for it?
<SolarisBoy> some said xmms2 already,, thats pretty simple
<bazhang> Jonii, you want something command line then?
<urlin2u> chiggins, you open the monitors settings app?
<SolarisBoy> there was one called mocp that ran in a terminal at one point.. Jonii
<bazhang> SolarisBoy, thats for client/server a bit over kill for what he was asking
<magpii> i have the firestarter gui up, everytime i click the "start firewall" button, it comes on for a few seconds then i get the red stopped icon up
<chiggins> urlin2u - aye, says only the laptop monitor is there
<SolarisBoy> bazhang: ahh
<SolarisBoy> aplay =)?
<justanewbie> what's the difference between directory permission,drwxr-S--- and drwxr-s---,are the s and S the same thing,please help
<trap24> SolarisBoy: bazhang: is there a way to tell if the copy of java is 64bit or 32bit ??
<Jonii> bazhang: not necessarily, no, but i don't dislike the idea
<bazhang> trap24, you're installing from the repos? or just trying to copy paste as before
<jakke> logs haven't updated yet
<Jonii> But anyway, I tested this, and actually, I think audacious works
<bazhang> jakke, should be at the top of the hour
<Jonii> Adjusted some settings and now it seems pretty reliable
<SolarisBoy> yea cause your going to get an error trying to tell with the copy/paste method apparently =)
<jakke> not my pastebins tho
<trap24> bazhang: no, I will copy from the repo.. just for the inquiry ?
<SolarisBoy> you could run like ldd against it and see which libraries it was built against...if it were working
<SolarisBoy> trap24: *install from repo
<SolarisBoy> trap24: or install the *bin
<justanewbie> what's the difference between directory permission,drwxr-S--- and drwxr-s---,are the s and S the same thing,please help
<bazhang> trap24, I hope you mean install from repo, and not copy paste
<bazhang> !permissions | justanewbie
<ubottu> justanewbie: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<trap24> SolarisBoy: I have the bin folder
<trap24> in jav
<SolarisBoy> trap24: doesn't matter
<SolarisBoy> the files are not built for your system
<SolarisBoy> install it from the proper place EOS
<bazhang> trap24, you realize the bin is not the repos method I hope
<SolarisBoy> yes its not preferred.. as initially asked why not use repo but you stated you had slow connection
<SolarisBoy> in that case,, if you ARE going to use an alternate method... you should be using the bin file provided by the SV
<trap24> SolarisBoy: bazhang ok soln for all -> Repo I suppose.
<trap24> thanks
<SolarisBoy> np trap24
<inference> how can i return a pid within a script by name?
<inference> taskset -c 0 (function that fetches pid of(process))
<justanewbie> bazhang: i've looked thought the whole tutorial for permissions,but i'm wondering the differences of S and s,chomd g+s <dir>,it give me a uppercase S,but what does lowercase s mean in permissions?
<justanewbie> bazhang: is the drwxr-s--- and drwxr-S--- the same thing?
<SolarisBoy> lower case is for setgid
<hot2trot> ls
<untitled_only> sup room?
<bazhang> untitled_only, ubuntu support
<untitled_only> I kno
<madlinuxdrummer> hi all, does anyone know much on screen rotation with combi tablet/laptops?
<justanewbie> SolarisBoy: does g+s means give the directory setgid,but it show me a uppercase s?
<SolarisBoy> no they are two seperate things.
<SolarisBoy> well
<SolarisBoy> they mean seperate things
<SolarisBoy> S means the user who owns the file does not have x set on it
<justanewbie> SolarisBoy: in permission drwxr-s--- ,i can access the directory,but drwxr-S---,i got permission denied error,so i am wondering the differences between them?
<SolarisBoy> because you need x set to cd into  a directory as a user most likely...
<SolarisBoy> cd into a directory is executing against that directory..
<justanewbie> SolarisBoy: how can i set lowercase s to a directory?
<SolarisBoy> give the proper user a executable bit on the folder...
<justanewbie> SolarisBoy: thank you very much,i see
<justanewbie> :D
<machiolate> is it normal for 7z to take a very long time to unrar?
<SolarisBoy> /wink/
<machiolate> seems like its taking forever
<tonyyarusso> machiolate: Um, 7z and rar are different formats, for starters.
<SolarisBoy> lol that reminds me of those never ending zip files evil people used to make =)
<SolarisBoy> hehe
<machiolate> it's an expanded version toyyarusso, it supports rar
<centHOGG> i like rar
<SolarisBoy> i like tar
<centHOGG> time for a smoke
<SolarisBoy> =0
<rodhash> Guys, is there any way to run compiz with xfwm4?? I dont like the way compiz change the window border
<bazhang> rodhash, tried asking in #compiz yet?
<centHOGG> heh
<yagoo> jakke, http://dpaste.com/661060/
<yagoo> and I like xar.. it's supposed to be like the successor for tar
<centHOGG> whatever floats yur boat
 * SolarisBoy was actually waiting on that last archiving fav
<SolarisBoy> once they start rolling xar out in commonly used distro's ill use it =)
<dissipate> anyone here use amazon s3 and have mounted an s3 bucket in ubuntu 11.10 with s3fs?
<SolarisBoy> coooool beans dissipate did not know you could do that
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, yep, you can, i did it but i'm getting some weird behavior with the mount. :(
<SolarisBoy> im sure its some derivitive of sshfs or similar
<SolarisBoy> over the internet at that...
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, it uses Fuse actually
<SolarisBoy> ohh.. cool fuse logs... fuse versions can often be problematic and show issues like that.. check your logs should be fuse_*.c stuff there
<SolarisBoy> *regardless,,, sshfs/fuse/nfs its traversing the interwebs
<SolarisBoy> but logs may have some data
<dissipate> here's what's happening. i mount the s3 bucket in /mnt just fine, except when i go into /mnt there is nothing there.
<dissipate> i have to create a directory with the name matching the name of the directory in the bucket for the files to show up
<SolarisBoy> hmm so... does this tool install some tool for mount?
<SolarisBoy> mount.*
<g665> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<dissipate> but this actually causes a file to be created in the bucket itself, and the file size of this new file is being reported as some massive number of bytes causing ubuntu to think i am out of disk space. :(
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, yes, the tool is 's3fs'. so you do: s3fs <bucket name> <mount point>
<dissipate> e.g.: s3fs mybucket /mnt
<bobweaver> Hello there I was wondering what the command to open  "take screenshot " is anyone know ?
<bobweaver> form terminal ^^
<bobweaver> from *
<Sanus> Hey.  I'm back.  Again.
<Sanus> I've fixed alsa, just by updating it, and I've fixed the wireless card... by updating it.
<Sanus> Down to ATI drivers, and Synaptics Touchpad.
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: are you following the how to on code.google.com?
<Sanus> So!  Round 3!
<Untitled_only> sup
<Sanus> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx, Compaq Presario CQ57, specifications on request.  Current problems:  No Video Driver, Touchpad detects as Ps/2 instead of SynPs/2.
<Sanus> Will be reposting every now and then, if the spam is bad.
<Sanus> But I'm guessing it's not this late at night.
<Sanus> Anyone here who might be able to help me?
<Untitled_only> with what?
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, hmm, pretty much, but i think i might try tweaking something and see if that works.
<Sanus> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx, Compaq Presario CQ57, specifications on request.  Current problems:  No Video Driver, Touchpad detects as Ps/2 instead of SynPs/2.
<SolarisBoy> dissipate see the troubleshooting section and the suggestions?
<Sanus> Can any of you guys help me out?
<Untitled_only> did you scan for additional dirvers yet?
<Sanus> Yes.  I have.
<SolarisBoy> have you checked the log or try mounting with -f?
<Sanus> No proprietary drivers, until I installed the wireless business.
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, nope, i'm looking at these: http://code.google.com/p/s3fs/w/list
<SolarisBoy> what occurs are there errors? also whats the return code of the command? when your complete and you type mount is it observed in the output?
<bobweaver> Sanus:  please open your terminal and type in the following  :    lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bobweaver> and post here please
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: precisely http://code.google.com/p/s3fs/wiki/FuseOverAmazon || search (?-i)troubleshooting
<rodhash> Guys.. any idea why I have these errors?? --> DRI2SwapBuffers: bad drawable
<Sanus> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Device [1002:9804]
<Sanus> Sir yes sir.
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, my problem isn't there. :(
<SolarisBoy> do you mean you have performed the two exact commands they say to run to troubleshoot and you also have done the above? gotten the return code of the command etc?
<SolarisBoy> +mount output or  cat /proc/mounts?
<bobweaver> Sanus:  you have seen this ? 1002:9804
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/858450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858450 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "lcd flickers after dpms cycle" [Low,Confirmed]
<bobweaver> that is it Sanus ^^
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, no, but i will after i try this tweak. keep in mind i didn't get any errors, just bizarre behavior.
<opticlove> hi, i want to make a new partition on my currently active drive and i know i need to boot using a live cd. does it matter what distro i use?
<Sanus> bobweaver: I've not seen it.  I'll check it out.
<Sanus> I don't have Oneiric.  I have Lucid Lynx.
<bobweaver> Sanus:  It is always good idea to file bug
<SolarisBoy> dissipate good reason to check the logs and the debug command they have on their wiki
<TheBuntu> Whats better mbr or gpt... have a 500 gig hdd
<bobweaver> Sanus:  intermina :    lsmod              then pastebin please
<Sanus> Don't know what intermina is
<bobweaver> terminal
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, yep, ill check it out after i try installing s3fs again.
<Sanus> Ah
<Sanus> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/B0dyPHhh
<SolarisBoy> be mindful that you are installing the latest version hopefully that passes all those bugs i see on the code page.. looks like starter software and also open.. so it *should* be getting better version by version i guess
<rodhash> any idea someone?
<SolarisBoy> rodhash: are you using some graphical application or some compiz plugin for example?
<rodhash> SolarisBoy, no just compiz + emerald
<OerHeks> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<rodhash> ubottu, I didnt know
<ubottu> rodhash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SolarisBoy> rodhash: its being reported from X generally when bad code is causing errors for X data flows
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> ubottu is so cute
<ubottu> SolarisBoy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * SolarisBoy blushing
<rodhash> SolarisBoy, what can I use instead of emerald?
<Sanus> No known alternatives.
<SolarisBoy> not sure.. i never really was into it
<Sanus> You could just get some good ol' Metacity themes
 * SolarisBoy which looks way better to me anyway
<Sanus> Emerald won't work well with Natty+ methinks
<LinuX2half> Hi, I cannot install Ubuntu because MBR only allows four hard drives and now I cannot create extended partition.
<bobweaver> Sanus:  this is what screen looks like ? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81494122/Screenshot%20at%202011-09-29%2020%3A02%3A48.png
<SolarisBoy> 4 primary partitions?
<LinuX2half> Yes.
<SolarisBoy> heh
<d34d1y> How do i disable the default conky config from loading upon restart?
<Sanus> Oh god no.  But that is cool.
<Sanus> I'm using Lucid Lynx, like I said.  I don't think they use very similar drivers.
<SolarisBoy> d34d1y: how did you start it?
<SolarisBoy> ahh the config.. move the .*rc out of the ~/ its in
<SolarisBoy> or rename it to something else
<LinuX2half> The four primary partitions is necessary for my system to operate and I cannot delete either of them, so what else is there to do?
<SolarisBoy> get another disk
<Mitochondria> How would i go about extracting mulit-rar'd files?
<SolarisBoy> Mitochondria: use the first one
<SolarisBoy> unrar x firstone
<SolarisBoy> it will find the others after you do that. Mitochondria
<LinuX2half> Another disk?
<SolarisBoy> yes and another mbr on that one
<SolarisBoy> and create a partition there
<rodhash> SolarisBoy, metacity is used together with compiz?
<SolarisBoy> as you have reached the limits in your circumstance apparently
<SolarisBoy> rodhash: yes
<LinuX2half> So, how exactly could I get another MBR?
<SolarisBoy> with another disk
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> LinuX2half: whats the requirement for your "partitions"?
<SolarisBoy> could you not have 4 LVM mounts or something?
<LinuX2half> requirements?
<Mitochondria> It's a rar within another rar. So i would have to go to each folder that it extracts with and then add all the separated rars into one folder then extract the exact file.
<Mitochondria> What a pain in my ass.
<SolarisBoy> why do you need 4 standard partitions.. yes whats the requirements?
<_bogus_> hey there... i cant boot my ubuntu anymore :/ it seems its caused by an update... I googled and found a solution using rootdelay=140 on boot line, it worked but my ubuntu takes ages to boot up, and there's also this strange pops in my speakers that wasnt happening before... any ideas ?
<SolarisBoy> why do you "need" to have 4 parts of a drive cutup and CANT do smoething like LVM?
<SolarisBoy> judging the situation you are in..
<LinuX2half> The four partitions were pre-installed into my computer after I've bought it.
<LinuX2half> it is: System, HP Tools, Recovery, Local Disk.
<SolarisBoy> recovery disk and the hpa on the drive wont get touched anyway
<SolarisBoy> so thats no worries..
<SolarisBoy> hp tools not sure about
<SolarisBoy> system i assume is your OS? so what is your aim right now.. you are INSTALLING an OS.. it needs to sit somewhere...
<SolarisBoy> in your case i would say get another disk.
<LinuX2half> Yes, I'm planning to create an extended partition but since I cannot partition anymore, I cannot do so.
<SolarisBoy> heh
<SolarisBoy> should plan for success
<LinuX2half> So you're saying I should get any hard drive?
<centHOGG> what?
<dariushall21> Hello, can someone help me install MacBuntu on 11.10? I can't figure it out, I've tried serveral tutorials.
<LinuX2half> *another
<SolarisBoy> no im saying get another drive if you have run out of partitioning options and judging your situation
<_bogus_> hey there... i cant boot my ubuntu anymore :/ it seems its caused by an update (device not found, referenced by uuid, but i set off the use of uuid in /etc/default/grub) ... I googled and found a solution using rootdelay=140 on boot line, it worked but my ubuntu takes ages to boot up
<_bogus_> any ideas on how to fix that ?
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, it looks like the change to my script solved one of my problems, but i still have a file being reported as having a huge file size.
<LinuX2half> I'm not sure how I could get another disk.
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: that would honestly be something you can post to that wiki page if it's open, seems they have google groups.. other than logging errors that are normal no clue what its doing and how the amazon api reads it and vice versa
<dariushall21> Anytime I try to open the install.sh it just flashes terminal then closes, I even edited the code as the tutorial I followed said to do.
<SolarisBoy> LinuX2half: purchase one.. open the computer attach it ensure it is recognized boot up ubuntu and observe if it gives the option to install there.
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, i just can't believe no one else out there isn't having this problem S3 is a popular service. people must be trying to mount their S3 buckets.
<dariushall21> Does anyone here know anything about Ubuntu One? I want to restore a backup
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: i use s3 all the time, i've never had a need to mount a bucket for anything
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, so how do you access your s3 files from ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> at most i can use s3cmd to script stuff out if needed but s3 is intended to be *cloud* storage i think thats a horrible misuse of it
<SolarisBoy> s3cmd
<SolarisBoy> or s3browser in ff depending on if i really feel like opening a big stinky browser to see some files or not
<SolarisBoy> well upload database dumps,, FS dumps, web assets/images, etc out to s3 *from* the instances mainly.. only when doing obscure stuff like migrating AMIs across regions ever did i need to access s3 really from home
<LinuX2half> So I would need to purchase another disk and attach it to the original hard drive, then boot it up to see if it allows installation?
<SolarisBoy> attache it to the system bus yes
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, i haven't used s3cmd, is that one good?
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: yes it also works =)
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, i'm trying to download source code tarballs that i have stored in S3.
<SolarisBoy> thats probably a WAYYY better idea than mounting it over the internet to some buggy/hacky/weird developers weird misuse of s3 storage
<SolarisBoy> s3cmd is more like curl/lftp... simple just dl the files.. tons of other options,, CRUD stuff ,, batch stuff etc
<wolfman3k5> has anyone seen Motherfucker James? (that's his real name btw.)
<SolarisBoy> dissipate it will also self configure based on passed in values interactively,, basically i install it, run it with s3cmd -configure or something similar feed it key and skey.. and your done,, s3 is available and working
<dr3mro> after the latest big updates yesterday ubuntu is faster and more stable
 * SolarisBoy goes to update machine
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, cool. ill check it out.
<dr3mro> but why all of these updates together it's almost 180mb
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: cool.
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, the reason why mounting a bucket is more convenient for me is because i'm setting up my servers via puppet. the idea was to symlink puppet's files directories to my mounted s3 bucket.
<SolarisBoy> umm
<SolarisBoy> dude..
<SolarisBoy> make puppet use s3cmd
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, that's what i'm going to do.
<SolarisBoy> cool beans
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: ever use chef?
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, but it's not as clean. if i could symlink the s3 bucket i can use 'source => /modules/...'
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, nope. have heard of it though.
<SolarisBoy> whats your aim in general? and are these on ec2 instances? or are you doing this on some phys servers (which would be a little weird to opt cloud storage down to phy boxes)
<dr3mro> hello
<push> Unable to load OSS here..
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: chef owns puppet, chef is puppets poppa =)
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, these are all EC2 instances. my aim is to set up my AWS web app using puppet when the AMI launches. i need to download my source code from my S3 bucket to do that.
<push> cant load ...../dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: there are better ways to do it... i consult for many cloud based environments
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: do you EIP all those instances "mounting" cloud storage?
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, is chef less popular than puppet? not that it matters, just curious as to why puppet seems to be more prevalent.
<SolarisBoy> if not expect broken links and disaster
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, what was the command to force a reinstall of ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: people prefer simplicity,, when you look at chef configs,, you see yaml and raw ruby... but its tons more powerful
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, nope.
<SolarisBoy> my job is stuck on silly puppet,, i demo'd chef for them they were in awe... but then they settled to stick with puppet,, because the configs "look easier"
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: so how will the mount function once the IP changes? which can happen randomly without instance bouncing
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, personally i'm not liking config management at all, so i'm actually not keen on either. :O
<dr3mro> blackcatnekonegr, ? why ?
<SolarisBoy> well you need something in the cloud if you have something scalable going on
<blackcatnekonegr> dr3mro, some messed up update, thats why
<SolarisBoy> else you need to MASTER your AMI's which is probably harder considering the small variances of running redundant systems... like you know.. not having duplicate settings in configs that freak things out and such...
<dr3mro> blackcatnekonegr, because you missed update you like to reinstall ??
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, i'm using amazon's internal IPs with puppet, so those don't change. as for the mount, i'm assuming since the instance is connecting to S3, it doesn't matter of the instance's IP changes.
<SolarisBoy> this is where the config manager comes in.. and where chef dominates... but in your case i would do s3cmd back down..
<dr3mro> blackcatnekonegr, what error message you get ?
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: its mounting s3...
<blackcatnekonegr> dr3mro, because I cannot log in in the gui I wanna reinstall, thats what I call MESSED UP update, sorry, don't want to be sure, but the last update messed up my os
<SolarisBoy> if the IP address changes im sure thats disrupting the communication protocol underlying whatever the application level THINKS it may be doing
<SolarisBoy> and no mount or stale mount occurs
<SolarisBoy> creating stale links.. broken app etc..
<blackcatnekonegr> *rude
<dr3mro> blackcatnekonegr, ok . what happens when you start your pc , do you get error message ?
<push> unable to install packeages error ...cannot stat `/usr/local/bin/ztemtApp/ztemt.ko'
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, well i'm convinced. no s3fs for me. :O
<SolarisBoy> much more feasible to do a pull down.. which you can retry... cron it out s3cmd has a rsync feature as well
<SolarisBoy> its rather cool
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: indeed
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, yeah, i'll just use puppet's 'exec' to do an s3cmd to pull down and untar the source files.
<SolarisBoy> yea thats simply scripted.. is the tar named something sane? if so.. its a breeze in puppet even
<Nuked> Allahu Akbar!
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, BTW, i wonder if puppet is popular because sysadmins don't want to have to learn Ruby? :O
<dr3mro> Nuked, welcome
<Nuked> dr
<Nuked> dr3mro, thank you
<SolarisBoy> smh ruby rules the world... all the sysadmins at my job are stuck on perl for some odd reason
<dr3mro> Nuked, do you speek arabic ?
<SolarisBoy> i can't stand perl with all the -> around and stuff,, so unreadable looks like chicken scratch ;<
<Nuked> dr3mro, a bit actually
<dr3mro> Nuked, good
<dr3mro> Nuked, good  for you
<Nuked> dr3mro, alhamdulilah
<dr3mro> Nuked, do you have a problem ?
<SolarisBoy> i purposely do NOT do things in perl to annoy people... so funny i get my scripts done in so much less time.. and they work .. but thats because OO wasn't an afterthought for ruby....
<Nuked> indeed I do, I can't figure out where to configure login manager
<dr3mro> Nuked, what version of ubuntu do you have installed \
<Nuked> oneiric
<dr3mro> Nuked, good .
<Nuked> dr3mro, I wanted to know if perhaps there is a way to use a custom theme for the login manager
<push> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<push> error on ossplay -l
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: right now chef is managing ec2 configs and as autoscale kicks up it performs a look up on the proc table, mounted disks, etc, and shoots a clean nagios config file into place and restart the service.. adding monitoring for each instance.. when it spins down we remove the instance.. so our monitoring autoscales with the aws env =)
<SolarisBoy> for example
<dr3mro> nuked found it wait ill give you a link
<Nuked> dr3mro, thank you
<RageSith> lo everybody
<dr3mro> nuked http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-lightdm-manager.html
<Nuked> dr3mro, I will look that up
<dr3mro> Nuked, go there and you will find what you want
<Nuked> dr3mro, jazakallahu khairan
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, sounds awesome. are the config templates full blown RoR?
<RageSith> whenever i try to upload a file via ftp containing special chars like ö,ä,ü or i try to type them via vim into a filrs somestrange letter appear instead
<dr3mro> Nuked, wa eyakom :)
<RageSith> is there a way to activate any German Layout serverwide?
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: yes full blown ruby
<RageSith> so i can use all those ä,ü.ö and so on?
<starn> hello, can anyone help me with Ampache?
<dissipate> SolarisBoy, sweet. sounds like chef is more powerful indeed.
<SolarisBoy> dissipate: the file classes are nuts.. they have something actually called a templating mechanism which references config files.. it generally rebuilds stuff for you based on replacing variables in files like httpd.conf you can use it for the config management,, it uses something called recipes.. for instance a recipe called lamp may spin a bare server into a lamp server in seconds!!,, (you dont need to say windows/linux/unix it can
<SolarisBoy> brb
<grendal-prime> unity blows
<grendal-prime> seriously...there needs to be a revolt of some sort
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, what was that gnome program that allowed you to burn ubuntu isos in ush flash drives?
<Nuked> grendal-prime, that's your opinion
<grendal-prime> oneday soon there will be a page called the top 10 things to do with ubuntu after you install it...the first item will be two install the gnome3-shell
<SolarisBoy> other awesome thing is (last thing i promise) ,, its so opensource... right now there are hundreds of recipes people from all over the world have put together,, you can get up and running and download a repo locally and just use already working stuff.. =)... such a win. brb
<dissipate> grendal-prime, installation of gnome is just a couple clicks away.
<grendal-prime> ya..
<grendal-prime> i just cant belive how lame it is.
<dissipate> grendal-prime, in case you haven't heard though, there is a revolt. people are defecting to linux mint, because apparently they can't figure out how to install gnome.
<grendal-prime> good.
<grendal-prime> isnt mint based on ubuntu?  or is a direct decendent of debian
<grendal-prime> im seriously thinking about just going back to using debian proper.
<dissipate> grendal-prime, there are both debian and ubuntu based versions of mint.
<Nuked> dissipate, that's ridiculos
<dissipate> Nuked, why?
<blackcatnekonegr> dissipate, or they are using xubuntu, I really need that program to burn ubuntu isos into usb flash drives, computer does not have a dvd or cd reader
<starn> does anyone know anything about ampache?
<grendal-prime> been using this for 9+ years now...this thig sucks.
<blackcatnekonegr> starn, don't you mean apache?
<grendal-prime> blackcatnekonegr,  did you try the startup disk creator?
<A|i3N> simple question, possibly a "no" question lol. Ya know how u can send output to a file (e.g. "man kill >> kill.txt)? Is there a way to send output straight to your clipboard? Like instead of making a file and copy/paste to where you want it, just send it to the clipboard?
<grendal-prime> you can point whatever iso to a usb stick
<starn> blackcatnekonegr: no ampache...
<Nuked> dissipate, how hard could it be to install gnome 3
<starn> blackcatnekonegr: it does use apache though..
<dissipate> Nuked, not too hard as far as i know.
<dissipate> Nuked, but leave it to people to change their entire OS.
<grendal-prime> there are allot of really "challenged" people that are using ubuntu as a cheep varriant of a mac desktop
<dissipate> i'm not opposed to unity, i just wish they had let it bake longer before making it the default.
<grendal-prime> trust me i set them up  for them.
<blackcatnekonegr>  grendal-prime, than you, is that one, last update really messed up lubuntu so I am installing it over with a usb flash drive
<grendal-prime> exactly dissipate
<dissipate> grendal-prime, then unity should appeal to them...
<grendal-prime> dissipate, nope..they are all.."what do i do?"
<starn> i keep getting 404 errors.. when everything appears to be setup correctly. and the address is http://localhost/ampache
<grendal-prime> and im all like..here...just do this then that then feel it out...
<DarkLinux_7> hello fellow hackers :)
<dissipate> grendal-prime, well in that case, we know where ubuntu is heading...
<grendal-prime> remember the mac wheel computer...thats what it reminds me of
<sln45> On Natty with Gnome 2 and no Unity. I want something to make "web applications" like Prism/WebRunner used to, like what Gnome 3 is going to be able to do.
<sln45> Any suggestions?
<grendal-prime> everything is just a few hundred clicks away
<grendal-prime> here is a tape on the left...no not everything is visible...and you have to point to everything on it to get a tool tip to see what it is...yes that seems a bit like those pictures on the wall of the pyramids but thats progress...read? no use pictures.
<grendal-prime> oh by the way pictures you have not seen on anything ever before?
<sln45> Uh. Am I actually in the Ubuntu support channel?
<blackcatnekonegr> sln45, Gnome 3 is... it feels like a beta, I understand why they removed backtrack compatibility, but even basic stuff had to be done with command lines,
<sln45> blackcatnekonegr:... Right. So do you know of anything I could use to make these "web apps"?
<sln45> They're essentially browser windows without any toolbars. Just a simple window displaying a webpage.
<rigel> this is probably a mildly silly question, BUT....
<sln45> They run independently of internet browsers, though. I want that in gnome 2.
<sln45> rigel: Ask away
<devkorcvince> sln45 you can create a python gtk+ and webkit app or vala gtk+ and webkit combo for that
<rigel> i want to reinstall/upgrade from a cd, and want to nuke my settings but dont want to format my /home partition
<sln45> devkorvince: Woah. Sounds above my skillset.
<rigel> i can just boot into the cd, delete /etc, /opt, and /home/user/settingsfiles, and reinstall and that should be fine, yes?
<sln45> rigel: It formats the whole thing by default. You wouldn't keep your files that way.
<rigel> sln45: uh. you can do it manually.
<DarkLinux_7> rigel:if you keep ubuntu installed and boot and try to install it again it should give you an option at some point to keep your home folder and user intact
<rigel> i always do, because the auto-partitioner sucks balls
<aaronh5> anyone know why a command like this would work? "tar xzf $PWD/untar/test.tgz"
<aaronh5> wouldnt*
<sln45> rigel: I'm going to shut up then. I have no expertise whatsoever.
<rigel> sln45: clearly
<rigel> and thanks
<sln45> rigel:No need to be obnoxious, jeez.
<rigel> DarkLinux_7: well some settings are in the aforementioned /etc and /opt
<isekc> hello
<rigel> also its kind of irritating that i will have to reinstall all the packages and PPAs
<sln45> devkorvince: You never finished your sentence. It ended on "for"
<rigel> is there something that can collect those for me so that i can reinstall them as a batch job or something
<aaronh5> why does the tar command only work when i am in the same directory as the file i am extracting.. i cant use a path
<devkorcvince> sln45: oh the easiest way for ubuntu is using python gtk+ and webkit cause vala needs more libs to install... I will post a video cast just a moment
<DarkLinux_7> rigel: yea just make a script that has a repeating apt-get install "packagename", it takes a while to write but if u use synaptic to get your pkg names and ppa's from the sources you shouldnt have a problem
<rigel> synaptic?
<rigel> i have always used apt-get
<kanhiya> help me solve my UBuntu 11.10 bluetooth problem
<DarkLinux_7> rigel: just type each command on a new line as if you were installing ur packages via terminal
<devkorcvince> sln45: i think this is a good cast http://tuxradar.com/content/python-pygtk-webkit-20-minutes
<RageSith> how i can change a file from ASCII text to UTF-8 Unicode (with BOM) text, with CRLF line terminators?
<kanhiya> i am not able to send or receive files via bluetooth
<kanhiya> permission denied(13) appears
<kanhiya> i don't know what the hell  developers are doing
<rigel> how am i supposed to pull a list of all the packages and PPAs (with keys)
<rigel> thats what i'm asking, basically
<sln45> devkorvince: Oh, wow! Cool. So I can learn about the basics, and then I should be able to figure out how to create something like what I need?
<kanhiya> when everything is working fine, than there is no need to update this
<Pratz_> Hi, since I upgraded to 11.10 various things have broken. I don't want to do a complete format. Is there any way to repair/reinstall?
<DarkLinux_7> then save the script as .sh and right click it, go to permissions, and tick run as pgram.
<kanhiya> bluetooth was working well in 11.04 but in 11.10 , it really ____
<rigel> DarkLinux_7: i understand how to run a shell script. i want to know how to create the list of installed packages and PPAs with associated keys
<kanhiya> Any suggestion to install previous bluetooth version
<rigel> so that i can write a script in the first place
<kanhiya> in UBuntu 11.10
<kanhiya> i like Gnome shell & don't want to revert to ubuntu 11.04 & updating there
<kanhiya> or i will have to switch Linux Mint :)
<DarkLinux_7> you can google that, i know theres a command to get all installed package names... um the ppas however im now sure of
<kanhiya> Bluetooth & wi-fi are now widely used, they should be properly maintained by canonical
<trap24> I used "apt-get install sun-java6-jdk", for like  1 hours it went to 91%, and then something broke the download.. what should i do now to resume :{
<trap24> SolarisBoy: bazhang I used "apt-get install sun-java6-jdk", for like  1 hours it went to 91%, and then something broke the download.. what should i do now to resume :{
<DarkLinux_7> trap24: chek for corrupt packages, then try reinstalling
<bullgard4> If the file mode is given (octal) as »100664«, what does that mean? See 'man tcpdump'.
<kanhiya> Anybody here who has same type of Bluetooth problem
<kanhiya> :)
<trap24> DarkLinux_7: you mean start from 0%
<trap24> ?
<trap24> i used sudp apt-get update
<trap24> already.. all was right
<DarkLinux_7> basically yeah... or you could use synaptic
<Panaman> !nick Panamannn
<Panaman> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<A|i3N> If I install ubuntu into my car's onboard computer, can I do sudo apt-get gas to fill up?
<skyball> i've downloaded SuperTuxKart, and it is Awesome.  Except no joysticks have worked for me yet, I've tried two.  The application sees them, and I can configure buttons, but I cannot seem to race with the joystick, only keyboard. :(    Can anyone help?
<trap24> DarkLinux --fix-missing wont do ??
<DarkLinux_7> skyball: check your harware settings for the joysticks
<DarkLinux_7> trap24: it mich
<kanhiya> ubottu: have you ever had bluetooth problem with ubuntu 11.10
<ubottu> kanhiya: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkLinux_7> trap24: might*
<kanhiya> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<skyball> hardware settings for the joysticks?  whats that?  I go into Options > Controls and see Keyboard and whatever joystick I have plugged in.  I can double-click it and assign buttons, but the game will not play in anything but keyboard controls it behaves.
<kanhiya> BLUETOOTH PROBLEM
<kanhiya> Help community
<kanhiya> :)
<grendal-prime> oh also drobos blow (just something else i was trying to integrate into our servers this last week)
<trap24> DarkLinux_7: SolarisBoy it worked --fix-missing :)
<trap24> saved like 1.5hrs
<yagoo> A|i3N, no. Because your oil mostly from us.. otherwise you're back to horse and wagon.
<yagoo> A|i3N, our oil ain't free. :p
<kanhiya> My friend laughed at me , i was showing them , how good linux is, than one of them asked to send files via bluetooth & nothing worked, i was not expecting that, because bluetooth was working well in previous versions
<kanhiya> i don't know , why to spoil one thing when something is working really well
<centHOGG> this is true
<SolarisBoy> just got back
<Dante_> hi
<kanhiya> i think i will have to revert to Linux mint
<SolarisBoy> heya
<kanhiya> Thanks , community
<avernos> after adding an ssh identity, i can delete the file?
<SolarisBoy> grendal-prime: ew @ drobos lol
<bullgard4> If the file mode is given (octal) as »100664«, what does that mean? See 'man tcpdump'.
<kmthein> Hi I installed mailx and postfix packages in Ubuntu 11.10. But I can't send out email and have been troubleshooting. I was surprised that there is no mail file in /usr/bin/mail and /bin/mail. Why are they not there?
<SolarisBoy> trap24: im lost what you were fixing =)
<SolarisBoy> kmthein: try mailx also?
<grendal-prime> kanhiya, ya one rule i have is ...use the lts.
<trap24> SolarisBoy: hehe :P anyway.. the sun-java download broke @ 99% or so after 1.5hrs.. i did --fix-missing and it resumed after fixing the software sources, it resumed and installed.
<SolarisBoy> kmthein: where are you sending mail to?
<SolarisBoy> trap24: ohh haha.. yes the slow connection.. wow 1.5 hours for java ouch!
<grendal-prime> i mean people think im crazy  cause you now two years in and its not going to be very cutting edge..but things like bluetooth...the seem to work pretty damn well in lts
<trap24> SolarisBoy: But I was not waiting.. i was doing useful work around.
<r4y> how do I update boot grub from the terminal?
<trap24> SolarisBoy: beside, I am going to upgrade my package in ISP. now.. byes!
<somsip> r4y: sudo update-grub
<r4y> Thank you
<SolarisBoy> i had a thing like that for me at one location the connection was throttle beyond belief,, since we were all running same ubuntu versions and hardware i just setup a local repo and had everyone point to me.. i would update before i left and everyone would update from me on the lan in turn,, way faster at the xpense of one box
<SolarisBoy> peace
<r4y> Man, I need to save that command. Thank you for the help.
<trap24> SolarisBoy: they had a local server setup for repo.. but somehow it was down today.. so, beside it has outdated versions.. so
<SolarisBoy> thats helpful
<kanhiya> grendal-prime: yes, u r right but ubuntu 10.04 doesn't support my wifi
<kanhiya> so, i can't use that
<kanhiya> grendal-prime: I will have to wait 6 month for LTS :(
<grendal-prime> kanhiya, ?  what is your wifi?
<kanhiya> broadcom 4313
<kanhiya> grendal-prime: Broadcom 4313
<grendal-prime> http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<grendal-prime> and if the packages dont work there is always the ndis wrapper app.
<grendal-prime> my parrents machine has been running on that for over 2 years now
<phunyguy> I seem to not be able to burn DVD Video discs or create DVD video ISO files in brasero with the following error: Impossible to link plugin pads.
<phunyguy> for reference, I am adding a vob file to be made into a DVD to play in a standalone player
<grendal-prime> kanhiya,   says           4313 2.4 Ghz	    0x14e4	0x4727 		Dell 1501  is supported
<grendal-prime> sometimes you have to kick things around a bit before they work
<kanhiya> grendal-prime: this is a big task for normal user, compiling etc
<grendal-prime> ?
<grendal-prime> says there are packaged drivers
<kanhiya> grendal-prime: I like GNOME 3, it is available in UBuntu 10.04
<kanhiya> ?
<grendal-prime> Broadcom STA is a binary-only device driver to support the following IEEE
<grendal-prime> 802.11a/b/g/n wireless network cards: BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, and
<grendal-prime> BCM4322.
<FloodBot1> grendal-prime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackcatnekonegr>  kanhiya, why do you like gnome 3? do you prefer command line configuration?
<grendal-prime> kanhiya, i cant tell the diff in lts and gnome3...i mean other than gnome3 seems to be missing allot of tthings
<yagoo> phunyguy, did u apt-cache search brasero?
<grendal-prime> blackcatnekonegr, i swear it should be mandatory that people try the lts first..
<phunyguy> yagoo, what would I be searching for?
<kanhiya> blackcatnekonegr: NO, i like it's look
<phunyguy> brasero is installed
<yagoo> phunyguy, dunno.. maybe there's an extra brasero addon package
<blackcatnekonegr> grendal-prime, I dislike linux long commands, dos had much shorter command lines
<grendal-prime> kanhiya, it looks exactly the same.
<phunyguy> yagoo, nope
<blackcatnekonegr> brasero does have a 64 bit version, right?
<phunyguy> seems to be a fundamental feature of brasero, but it doesn't work.
<grendal-prime> kanhiya, did you even try the lts?
<kanhiya> grendal-prime: yes, 10.04 has different looks,
<grendal-prime> ya and it wors
<phunyguy> blackcatnekonegr, why wouldn't it?
<grendal-prime> works
<somsip> blackcatnekonegr: yes it does
<ubuntu> hello
<grendal-prime> hello
<phunyguy> hello
<grendal-prime> myname is grendal-prime
<dr3mro> blackcatnekonegr, linux commands are short
<grendal-prime> also kanhiya  10.04 has a tone of tweaks you can install to make it LOOK different.
<blackcatnekonegr> weird, I cannot find K3b despite the fact it is installed
<somsip> blackcatnekonegr: lowwercase? k3b
<kanhiya> grendal-prime: yes, i tried 8.04 on my first laptop but sound card not detected & resolution was only up to 800x600, while my laptop was able to provide higher res.
<grendal-prime> thats 804 thats 2 years older
<kanhiya> in 8.10 sound card detected but display problem was same
<yagoo> blackcatnekonegr, if its not in the menu, simply reloggin meowww
<kanhiya> in 10.04 , i changed my laptop & wifi was not working any more
<kanhiya> everything else was fine
<blackcatnekonegr> lubuntu is recomended for netbooks
<blackcatnekonegr> okay, it says "MaxReports" value is fullfilled, how I delete old reports?
<yagoo> blackcatnekonegr, thought unity was recommended for netbooks
<kanhiya> in 11.04 , everything was good but some tweak needed because wireless was slow &  sometimes weak signal detected on Atheros Wireless
<grendal-prime> ya kanhiya...i just read the compile for your driver...its painfully simple
<blackcatnekonegr> yagoo, your news are about two years old, lubuntu is lighter than unity
<vf2nsr> hi Just installed Ubuntu 11.10  on a laptop  previously had XP  I  reformatted adn installed from CD all i sgood but when I log to my account I  get no top  bar or launch window, the  only  place I can see it is if I log onto guest account.   How can I remedsy this
<yagoo> blackcatnekonegr, lightdm is much lighter than gdm..
<grendal-prime> i have to do something similar for my...Physical nic on my netbooks.  (werid but the wifi works fine out of the box)  anyway..you just put the stuff in a dir,  when you upgrade your kernel..you just run the recompile and reboot and yoru done.
<yagoo> lightdm optimized for unity
<babin> excuse me experts
<grendal-prime> its really not that hard.  as opposed to learing some compleatly new (still in testing) desktop manager.
<blackcatnekonegr> yagoo, there are many light gui, but not everyone is as easy to install like lubuntu, lubuntu is one of the light linux distros around
<kanhiya> Banshee also disappointed me , hangs many times, Rhythmbox works like a charm
<kanhiya> there was alternative, so i dis
<kanhiya> dis
<kanhiya> did
<kanhiya> :)
<yagoo> blackcatnekonegr, can you show me a benchmark test between lubuntu and ubuntu11.10/unity ?
<babin> im using Lenovo Thinkpad with Windows 7 professional if i replace with ubuntu 11.10 drivers and software will work on it ? pls suggest me
<kanhiya> babin: NO
<babin> y is cant possiible huh
<grendal-prime> babin..there is a tester.. allows you to try it before yo uinstall
<kanhiya> babin: some might work using wine
<grendal-prime> sorry install that is
<babin> oh ok pls give me the link for that
<blackcatnekonegr>  lubuntu can be used without knowing much, and it has low hardware requirements, so yeah, is better than unity for netbooks, at least for me.
<grendal-prime> babin its the desktop install
<grendal-prime> it will come up and ask you.."do you just want to try this or install it?"
<kanhiya> babin: I suggest u to have a dual boot system
<babin> ok but i need to install all drivers is it possible just like vga audio finger print wireless lan etc
<grendal-prime> No
<grendal-prime> dont do that
<grendal-prime> try it first
<vf2nsr> hi Just installed Ubuntu 11.10  on a laptop  previously had XP  I  reformatted adn installed from CD all i sgood but when I log to my account I  get no top  bar or launch window, the  only  place I can see it is if I log onto guest account.
<gelf> agreed
<babin> hmmmm
<yagoo> blackcatnekonegr, it may seem faster.. but you have no ground arguments to convince me its any better.. show me a benchmark then i'll try lubuntu.. otherwise you talk like a loony clickhead :p
<grendal-prime> dual boot involves repartioning the drive first just run try it mode and see if its going to do what you want and that there are already drivers
<babin> My Laptop is Lenovo E520-1143
<kanhiya> babin: but before installing UBuntu check whether everything u need is working fine or not in it
<grendal-prime> ya with the "try it" optioni
<kanhiya> vf2nsr: Reinstall
<blackcatnekonegr> yagoo, I would show you a benchmark, but lubuntu went crazy after my last update, so yeah reinstalling it right now...
<vf2nsr> done that 4 times
<vf2nsr> 2 from cd
<vf2nsr> and 2 from usb
<babin> ok how can i check the compatablity is there any link for it
<ex0a> is the radeon driver gallium based or would i need another driver to test out gallium3d?
<vf2nsr> same results when ever I go into my account nothing  but file     no settings
<grendal-prime> i dont think reinstalling is going to help that
<vf2nsr> no programs
<grendal-prime> is this..on 11.10?
<capcook> i saw floodbot at about 1:00 AM CEST, then floodbot2 and now floodbot3...
<kanhiya> babin: Just try it
<vf2nsr> yes
<grendal-prime> vf2nsr, that is a testing distro..try 10.04 lts first.
<vf2nsr> I have also done teh 242 updates after intial install
<vf2nsr> ok  I went with teh main download from home page thanks
<grendal-prime> thats pretty normal on a testing distro
<kanhiya> vf2nsr: yes, try LTS first
<babin> ok  but now i have drive as C,D,E i have already tooked backup image of C drive , is it possible to install ubuntu 11.10 with out deleteing those 2 partitions D and E
<grendal-prime> the lts is Long term support.  you get 3 years support on that  and 5 on server.
<grendal-prime> (if i remember right)
<kanhiya> you have only C, D, E
<grendal-prime> vf2nsr,   i run over 80 machines on lts daily.  all around reliability...lts
<Mitochondria> If you don't need C, you install Ubuntu on C
<vf2nsr> ty for assistance
<Mitochondria> I prefer 11.04 to 11.10 myself though
<vf2nsr> time to download and  burn
<vf2nsr> bbl
<Mitochondria> You don't need to burn OS's.......
<blackcatnekonegr> Mitochondria, ditto that 11.10 has been giving me some problems
<babin> yes i have C, D , E drive and DVD wrtitter as F drive
<grendal-prime> its a testing distro
<blackcatnekonegr> Mitochondri,a you can just  burn them in usb flash drives
<kanhiya> vf2nsr: use USB
<babin> and 10 GB in hidden for recovery from lenovo
<kanhiya> :)
<Mitochondria> He's already gone Kanhiya
<Mitochondria> Blackcat, i just dislike Unity.
<dr3mro> hi , I noticed that memory usage in oneiric idle is increase to ~514MB .. when I login it's 278 and rises after 3 minutes to 340 .using google chrome I get 1GB easy .. firefox around 750 . Is this normal
<kanhiya> Mitochondria: Thanks
<babin> <kanhiya> yes i have C, D , E drive and DVD wrtitter as F drive, and 10 GB in hidden for recovery from lenovo
<blackcatnekonegr> dr3mro, google chrome is a hardware hog, firefox 8 is suposed to use less ram
<kanhiya> babin: U need a lot of help, because one wrong step can delete all your important data
<grendal-prime> you need to use the tryit option.
<blackcatnekonegr> dr3mro, what gui are you using?
<dr3mro> blackcatnekonegr, unity
<grendal-prime> then if everything works..you can install from the desktop and use the built in partioner.
<blackcatnekonegr> dr3mro, try using XFCE and see if it uses the same amount of ram
<babin> yes me to a hardware technician so just i need to know its possible to get work with my needed devices , if so illl format it using ubuntu
<kanhiya> babin: I suggest you to backup all your data on external media like USB or other hard disk, and you need to know what are primary  & logical partitions , than use disk utility to resize partitions,
<dr3mro> blackcatnekonegr, when I made ubuntu mini and installed openbox it used only 60 MB
<babin> ok
<blackcatnekonegr> I have 720 mb in use and I am using firefox, jdownloader and pidgin
<grendal-prime> babin?
<dr3mro> blackcatnekonegr, this so much
<dr3mro> is linux becoming memory hug
<cebrere> hey, i have a question. like in windows, when in a command you'd type ipconfig to see your ip address? what's the cmd in terminal
<kanhiya> babin: Before installing check that whether all thing u need(Wireless, Bluetooth, display, keyboard, excel :) etc) are working on Ubuntu, using TRY option
<dr3mro> cebrere, ifconfig
<blackcatnekonegr> But then I have a dual core, and using gnome  2.32.0, in lubuntu is usually less
<cebrere> right on, thanks
<grendal-prime> babin, ?
<dr3mro> cebrere, urw
<babin> but in vmware i have installed ubuntu 11.10 its working fine lan and wireless sound etc
<grendal-prime> yes
<babin> ya grendal -prime
<hylian> i have an old motorola phone, and I want to use the camera on it. I used to be able to use it on ubuntu 8.04 via p2k commander, but I can't find a suitable p2k or moto4lin, and bitpim doesn't work, please help!
<dr3mro> in top i have 173 task is this normal
<kanhiya> i was fool, who installed ubuntu 11.10 without checking bluetooth properly because it was detecting & adding device
<grendal-prime> i was going to offer to do an install in a virtual enviro so you could watch it..
<grendal-prime> but you already have done that
<grendal-prime> you use vmware?
<fl110> I recently installed Canonical's recommended NVIDIA graphics drivers on a 11.11 installation. After rebooting, the machine now goes straight into an out-of-range display mode and I cannot access a virtual terminal for some reason. Because Unity has forsaken X, I cannot seem to configure my way out of it from a rescue disc. Repeated Google searches met no success. Any suggestions?
<babin> Lenovo laptop E520-1143  now have win 7 can i replace it with ubuntu 11.10 is it possible to get install all devices as display ,sound,wireless,bluethooth,fingerprint,etc
<babin> ya i use vmware
<babin> its working in vmware
<grendal-prime> ya
<dr3mro> babin, just boot live cd and test your self
<grendal-prime> i have it running in vmware and kvm also under virtual box
<babin> but in host if i need to install its HD display driver needed so wht im asking u is it possible to get set my drivers
<dr3mro> babin, vmware is different
<grendal-prime> it is different but..only in that the hardware is very typical
<dr3mro> babin, vmware doesn't grant it to work
<hylian> fl110, control alt and + or - (on the keypad) does nothing during boot?
<fl110> hylian: correct, no effect
<babin> If in live cd all componets works i can install in host im i right ?
<grendal-prime> laptops usually have tricky hardware
<babin> hmmm
<kanhiya> babin: Real can be different from Virtual
<grendal-prime> babin yes ...try it with the try now option and test everything...it will not right anything to your machine tell you tell it to.
<babin> ok
<kanhiya> babin: So try it using booting it, that's it
<sahat> hey guys how does ubuntu daily build work? if i install it today, will I eventually get updated automatelly surely but slowly to 12.04 Precise?
<hylian> fl110, once it goes into the ot of range display message, does it eventually make it's way around to a useable desktop?
<fl110> hylian: never, it's deadlocked entirely
<babin> ok ill check it out and come back again
<dr3mro> sahat but expect bugs
<fl110> hylian: POST screen -> out of range
<babin> thank u friends
<harvey_> random question, say if i have 2 computers, one with ubuntu, one with win 7 (that is wirelessly connected to the internet). is it possible to take a seperate router and connect wired to each other so ubuntu could share internet?
<dr3mro> sahat yes you will finally get 12.04
<grendal-prime> no problem....ummm coworker?
<dr3mro> sahat but it 's very buggy
<kanhiya> welcome babin
<sahat> thanks dr3mro
<sahat> dr3mro you wouldnt recommend it for daily use?
<hylian> fl110, hmm, strange, I have seen it say out of range, but that was just during boot up at the splash screen... i'll have to do some digging
<dr3mro> sahat, either use 10.04 the last LTS if you want hard rock system
<fl110> hylian: is there any way to forcefully reconfigure Unity's display preferences from a live cd?
<dr3mro> sahat or use 11.10 if you like new things .. new is not better always
<sahat> ok i will look up on google pros and cons of 11.10 vs 10.04 and go from there
<hylian> fl110, did you try the solution here? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/71643/after-installing-ubuntu-my-screens-frequency-is-out-of-range-when-i-boot-to-win
<kanhiya> yes, new is not better in many ways
<kookyCookie> Is it possible to update maverick x server from 1.9.0 to 1.9.5?
<kanhiya> don't go on looks, go on performance & reliablility
<hylian> fl110, to be honest I havent had your problem. A couple of clients have had it say out of range untill it's past the splash screen and unity fires up...
<sahat> kanhiya are you implying the Unity or some other things you don't like in 11.10?
<kanhiya> sahat: Yes
<hylian> what's a good replacement for p2k commander (not bitpim, won't work on my phone)
<kanhiya> sahat: you may not get your bluetooth work properly
<kanhiya> sahat: some apps are also broken for 11.10
<fl110> hylian: saw that suggestion and was going to try it, but will forcing grub to 640x480 have any effect on Unity?
<sahat> kanhiya, will I be able to install latest nvidia drivers in 10.04 through apt-get? Or gotta do it manually?
<hylian> fl110, to be honest, all of this is very new. if there is an effect, it will be that you have your terminal modes back, i.e. control alt f1, but unity can't load...
<kanhiya> sahat: If your display is looking great without updating so don't update
<sahat> also on a related note, is it possible to upgrade python version on ubuntu 10.04 to 2.7.2?
<kanhiya> if u need to update than look for additional drivers, they may be available there, sahat
<hylian> fl110, i have to admit, most of my business clients have jumped ship to the lts versions, for this reason. unity and the other setups are gonna be rocky seas for a while.
<kanhiya> sahat: if update is available than you will be able to :)
<sahat> kanhiya: thanks
<sahat>  I am going to go give Ubuntu 10.04 a try
<centHOGG> better than heroin
<sahat> wow no one really likes unity here?
<hylian> anyone know of a replacement for p2k commander? (not bitpim, won't work on my phone.)
<odb|fidel> sahat: some will - others will not - as always on changes
<fl110> hylian: i know what you mean -- even everyday users that don't know what an operating system is seem to routinely run into issues with Unity as it is; the breakdown in communication between the community and Mark on this subject has been a major source of frustration for me
<hylian> fl110, yeah, and my business clients are also a little chicken hearted, but to be honest, i would be using 10.04 myself if it wheren't for the fact that i need to solve 11.10 problems, and the best way to solve them is to have them.
<fl110> hylian: i'm of a similar mindset; the reason i was setting this machine up was largely for the same reasons, which is ironic given the amount of a fight it's putting up
<pranav> i need a small but cool widget to keep on my ubuntu desktop, which monitors the current download/upload speed.. total downloaded.. etc.. in my right pane.. if daily total downloaded is logged.. that would be more preferable.. anyone any ideas ?? :P
<sahat> pranav: I think conky can do that for you
<pranav> sahat: beside other ??
<pranav> does conky have total daily volume logged..
<pranav> where can i find custom made scripts
<dr_willis> conky homepage has configs..
<hylian> fl110, agreed.. :)
<pranav> i do not want to recreate the wheel..
<dr_willis> i recall some other dock/widgits in the past with similer things.
<dr_willis> i recall one that was not as conigurable as conky. but had all sorts of widgits it could use. been around for years and years. vertical,  stuck to the right hand side.
<hylian> anyone know of a decent p2k commander replacement, sand bitpim? (doesn't work on with my phone)
<dr_willis> !info GKrellM
<ubottu> Package GKrellM does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> gkrellm is gone? oh my
<pranav> dr_willis: my is stuck on the top-left & doesn't looks like in screenshots. even the screenshots does'nt have total volume. just instantaneous up/down speed
<urlin2u> dr_willis, screenlets?
<dr_willis> !info gkrellm
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.4-1 (oneiric), package size 775 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<pranav> and a small graph for say 10minuts
<dr_willis> there we go.
<dr_willis> try gkrellm - it has a lot of that stuff.
<dr_willis> conky can also do it.
<dr_willis> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Monitoring-a-Linux-System-With-X11-Console-Web-Based-Tools-51678.shtml
<pranav> the page also has gnome-system-monitor.. huh!! :O but its so not cool.. I mean it has all the stuffs I need. but still zz.
<pranav> dr_willis: still very nice page.. :) thanks
<dr_willis> no idea how old it is.. was a first google hit
<pranav> dr_willis: exactly what I need is DarkStat :P it has statistics for like 30 days.. and is simple
<pranav> dr_willis: browser based
<dr_willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.0.3+dfsg1-3build1 (oneiric), package size 642 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<dr_willis> !info darkstat
<ubottu> darkstat (source: darkstat): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.714+dfsg-1 (oneiric), package size 64 kB, installed size 248 kB
<fl110> hylian: the other primary reason is because honestly I value the community we've all built here; I'm still holding out with hope that some cataclysmic statistical event will result in Unity being up for a consensus-driven debate
<dr_willis> always 100 ways to do somthing in linux
<dr_willis> Ubuntu is not a democracy :)
<quietone> when my partner logs off his Dell laptop running maverick it sometimes freezes and a hard reset is required. Where can I read how to fix?
<ic3b3rg> google
<pranav> dr_willis: :) *overwhelmed*
<quietone> ic3b3rg, if that is for me, I've already searched ubuntu forums and done web searches
<ic3b3rg> no, sorry accidently typed in wrong window
<dr_willis> sometimes.. is the tricky party
<martman> how do you get kernel source now? i dont see a package
<dr_willis> part
<martman> searching for my version, 3.0.0-12, only shows headers and images
<dr_willis> quietone:  you could be ssh'd in from another box. monitoring the system logs and dmesg. and hopefully catch somthing to look for when it  shuts down.
<fl110> hylian: every official statement I've seen thus far characterized the opposition as having a 'get off my lawn' argument, which is simply not true. I was personally ecstatic to see the visual changes in Unity, as with every new release, but the lack of configurability and network transparency made it impractical for typical workstation use
<Rar9> hi can any one help me how to autostart Apache Solr on Ubuntu
<quietone> dr_willis, there was this "Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid" in /var/log/messages but haven't found out what it means yet
<dr_willis> edid is info the monitor sends to the pc/X server..
<dr_willis> i belive. :)
<dr_willis> so its not a part of the problem.
<curtis122> hi fellow ubuntu users :)
<fl110> hylian: that, and of course the disproportionate swath of support requests as we've both seen -- how many times have you been asked 'where is my other window?' ;-)
<fl110> hylian: or some similarly trivial interface question
<curtis122> hi
<dr_willis> heh - perhaps we need a ubuntu-training channel.
<searching> can I use Pinta for web design?
<DND> guys why is it when i try to mount ftp from "Places", it opens the browser not a folder/window?
<hylian> fl110, yes, I agree.
<hylian> anyone know of a decent p2k commander replacement, sand bitpim? (doesn't work on with my phone)
<quietone> dr_willis, thank you. The problem may be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/270798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270798 in linux (Ubuntu) "lockups with default (hpet) clocksource on 2.6.27-2-generic 64-bit" [Medium,Confirmed]
<martman> how can i get kernel source? searching for my version, 3.0.0-12, only shows headers and images. i though there was a package for this
<ErisMonk> martman, it isn't in the git repo?
<vex_> when i try to connect to my ssh server using my id_rsa private key that i generated i get an error back from putty that says error: cannot use private key path to key what is the problem it is experiencing?
<martman> ErisMonk: i was hoping to avoid git. could of sworn a simple apt-get install did the trick before
<dr_willis> all i know on kernel is in
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<martman> that page doesnt directly cover 11.04 like im using or anything newish
<martman> but links to something that uses git
<ErisMonk> very nice dr_willis thanks.
<dr_willis> yep - lots of things are out of date with the new releases
<martman> just seems so overkill
<dr_willis> ive not had to mess with the kernel since ive started usng ubintu
<martman> well ill be working on a module soon, so i dont have a choice
<ErisMonk> seems the new kernel would show up in updates also, it doesn't martman?
<blackshirt> yeah :D
<tonyyarusso> !info linux-source
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.13.15 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<tonyyarusso> martman: ^^
<martman> awesome, looks like what i need
<martman> thanks
<martman> totally missed that...
<Doodie> I want to create a partition to store songs, files etc. is FAT32 or NTFS better?
<tonyyarusso> Doodie: Are you dual-booting with Windows?
<dr_willis> and are any of the files over 4gb in size
<Doodie> tonyyarusso, yes. and  want this new partition to be shown is both win and ubuntu.
<dr_willis> use ntfs then
<tonyyarusso> ah, okay
<dr_willis> how big a partition is this to be anyway?
<Doodie> okey
<tonyyarusso> Doodie: A few years back the answer would have been FAT32, but these days Ubuntu has NTFS read-write support, so NTFS is a fine option for this.
<Sanus> Hey guys
<Doodie> dr_willis, 80GB
<Sanus> SO...  Back again.
<Doodie> tonyyarusso, great, sounds good
<dr_willis> Doodie:  fat32 cant handle files over 4gb in size either.
 * tonyyarusso wants to see a 4GB song :P
<dr_willis> he said and other files also...
<blackshirt> Doodie: i think not a wise using fat32 fs
<Doodie> aa great advices, I will use ntfs then.
<Sanus> Video Card: Radeon HD 6250, Ubuntu Flavor: Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx, Problem: Not able to enable desktop effects or use compiz at all.
<Sanus> Further Problems: Can't change angle of desktop, can't suspend (Will not wake up), cannot hibernate (Same as other.)
<blackshirt> Doodie: fat32 was for "older" window system, for  newer i think more better to use ntfs
<blackshirt> Sanus: i think you need proprietary driver from ati :D
<Doodie> Sanus, are u using ubuntu 11.04?
<Sanus> Frglx?  Doesn't work.
<Sanus> No, 10.04.  Ten.  One Zero.
<Sanus> I don't wish to use Unity
<tonyyarusso> Sanus: It looks like the free drivers present in 10.04 don't support your card, but 11.10 should (I think).  So yeah, you'd have to either use fglrx or upgrade.
<Doodie> Sanus, upgrade to 11.04 and FGLRX will work fine.
<Sanus> Will you stop telling me to upgrade to 11.04?
<Sanus> Seriously you guys.  This is getting old.
<Sanus> I've been told across the forum and every place else to get 11.x
<tonyyarusso> Sanus: You could also try using the xorg-edgers PPA, although that could break things worse.
<Sanus> When I don't want Unity.  It's terrible.
<Sanus> I've already got that.
<tonyyarusso> Sanus: So use Gnome Shell?
<Sanus> It doesn't really do anything, tonyyarusso
<devkorcv1nce> Sanus dont worry about the upgrade you can use the old gnome2 in 11.04
<Sanus> tonyyarusso No, I like my Gnome 2.x
<Sanus> devkorcv1nce: Gnome2 or Gnome "Classic" which has very little functionality?
<Doodie> Sanus, u can still use Gnome Classics style
<tonyyarusso> Well, then you may have to live with the limitations of your card.
<Sanus> Doodie: I don't want Gnome Classics.
<devkorcv1nce> Sanus its Gnome2 classic is just a tag
<chavov_> in 11.04 gnome classsic is gnome 2 desktop
<Doodie> right
<Sanus> In 11.10 Gnome "Classic" is not gnome2.  It's like a pebble compared to a boulder.
<Sanus> A cheap knockoff.  Etc.
<blackshirt> if you want good capability with your card using opensource driver, i think you need upgrade your os to 11.04 /natty or more newer ubuntu
<Sanus> Are you certain it's much the same as gnome2.8?
<chavov_> a model T is a classic car
<urlin2u> Sanus, gnome 2 is not supported and has only been forked to a arch user and it is in their repos as mate, use a distro that offers it like debu=ian.
<Sanus> So is the Ferrari 1957 250.
<urlin2u> debian*
<Sanus> Welp, I'm going to go waste a great deal of time upgrading to 11.04.  Perhaps it's not as bad as 11.10 was.
<Sanus> 10.10 comes first.
<axisys> how to transger mpeg4 video into iphone 2g?
<Sanus> I started Ubuntu at... 6.04.  I've enjoyed every update up until 10.04.  I've not seen anything save 11.10 past that, and I don't like where it's going now.
<axisys> one way is virtual box of winxp .. any other way from ubuntu ?
<Sanus> 10.04 was supposed to be the officially supported version, I suppose.  Funny that, huh?
<Mitochondria> Wine?
<stanislav>  Hi. DesktopVisor - is it good name program for monitor desktop computers?
<rhizmoe> this ppa business is for the birds
<rhizmoe> oh good, no handbrake for oneiric
<tonyyarusso> Sanus: There was no 6.04.  'twas 6.06.
<Sanus> That's okay tonyyarusso, now that I think about it, it was the latter release of the year.
<Sanus> No, it had to have been 6.6.  Cause I remember being excited about the way Edgy looked.
<devkorcv1nce> Sanus you could try elementary os it think the release named jupiter is base on both 10.04 and 11.04 but im not sure
<Sanus> And Edgy was awesome.  I'm an old fashioned guy.  I think if something isn't broke, don't fix it.
<Sanus> Elementary OS?
<Sanus> (looking)
<devkorcv1nce> Sanus Yes
<Sanus> Ah... It's pretty, save the launcher.  I enjoy though, being able to throw up a whole ton of menu bars for little convenient things.  There aren't any more desktop applications for gnome 2.8 are there?  Such as a desktop clock?
<dr_willis> theres other ways to get desktop widgits.
<Sanus> (Either way, at the moment I'm updating to 10.10)
<valentin> v
<Slartibart> How do I get info about the "Screen locked" window(screen?)? Obviously I can't type xprop while it's up. Could it work to login via ssh and enter xprop from there while 'Screen locked' is up? Or would that fail because it's a different login?
<dr_willis> google's desktop. gdesklets, opera,  peraps more i cant rember
<Sanus> Those all sound neat.
<geirha> Slartibart: Find the display number (usually :0), and set the env appropriately and it may work (untested).  DISPLAY=:0 xprop ...
<gardebienk> A
<dr_willis> if the users are differnt, use of xhost + may be needed
<valentin> salut
<gardebienk> SAVA
<valentin> oui et toi???
<gardebienk> BIEN
<Slartibart> Thanks, I'll try.
<gardebienk> BONJ
<valentin> jdkjdoujdmqiu
<valentin> nico
<valentin> ahahahhahaha
<valentin> tfk ???
<valentin> ????????
<WriteFields> In a Write document I have inserted a field from a Calc sheet....i just managed to have one registry per page...how can i get several registries in a single page....any idea??
<jussi> valentin: please speak english in here :)
<elky> valentin, are you trying to annoy nico?
<gardebienk> YES
<valentin> I don't speak english
<jussi> !fr | valentin
<ubottu> valentin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sanus> translate.google.com
<valentin> jussi???
<valentin> oui yes
<gardebienk> NO Y SPEAK ENGLISCH
<lexflex> is it possible that nVidia graphics is a bad choice for linux users?
<elky> gardebienk, both of you should behave properly in this channel
<r4y> ubuntu "disk utility" "smart status" unknown
<psycho_oreos> lexflex, no
<gardebienk> YES
<gardebienk> YES
<Mitochondria> Any graphics card is bad for linux. They all need extra support
<gardebienk> WHAT YOUR NAME
<r4y> How do I know if this HD supports smart?
<valentin> jussi???
<elky> valentin, please behave
<psycho_oreos> !fr > valentin
<ubottu> valentin, please see my private message
<lexflex> i read that nVidia does not support open source development as well as ATI
<Sanus> Parce que le monde n'a pas pratiqué le français autant que vous.  Honestly.
<pnorman> r4y: Is it a SATA drive? It almost certainly does. To query the drive about the SMART status you want smartmontools
<valentin> behave ????
<r4y> OK, thank you. I don't know if it is a SATA drive though
<Sanus> (Translation: Because not everyone has practiced their french as much as you have.  Honnêtement)
<Mitochondria> I know French well enough to get by in France alone, but sure as hell don't feel like translating anything.....
<Sanus> Indeed.
<r4y> E: Invalid operation smartmontools
<Sanus> So for now it's probably just best to ignore the frenchmen.
<pnorman> r4y: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Sanus> Or French Canadians?
<r4y> O, right, lol
<r4y> I've done this before, sorry hitting enter so much
<valentin> jussi or you lived?
<r4y> It was already installed, lol.
<valentin> ?
<pnorman> anyways, once installed. sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda (or whichever drive)
<duxbarak> how do I get mutt to work in 11.10?
<dr_willis> ati and nvidia both need to support linux better..  but we will see what happens once wayland comes out.
<valentin> elki?
<valentin> what your name
<valentin> ?
<valentin> elki?
<r4y> It's unmounted. I have 2 hard drives hooked up
<valentin> elki you're a girl or a boy?
<bazhang> valentin, this is not the chat channel. please stop
<pnorman> r4y: if it's connected and you just need to run mount, it should still work. drive letter is likely to be sdb in that case
<Mitochondria> Wayland?
<r4y> If it is sdb then shouldn't it be sdb1?
<bazhang> valentin, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<duxbarak> anybody still use mutt?
<joefc> how can i add this ppa to my ubuntu 10.04 server install: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/php5/+packages
<r4y> Sorry fsck requires it to be sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb1 which is why I am asked that last question
<Mitochondria> Can anyone recommend a small PC. Similar to this one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDyM6SKLt24
<bazhang> Mitochondria, try ##hardware
<r4y> I'll just try
<valentin> what ?
<pnorman> r4y: smartctl deals with the drives, not the partitions on them
<lucatortuga75> aloha
<r4y> O
<matrixiumn> hello
<r4y> OK, I get it now
<r4y> Looks good: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747970/
<r4y> I remember putting this link in a text file: http://www.overclock.net/t/588130/ubuntu-9-10-failing-hard-disk-bad-sectors-error
<phlak_user> Mitochondria, also look at the ubuntu hcl before you buy
<phlak_user> !hcl | Mitochondria
<ubottu> Mitochondria: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<r4y> Thank you for the help. I am going to go. :) /
<pnorman> r4y: Ya - that looks normal. Keep in mind a drive can look normal with SMART and still fail at any minute.
<r4y> I know
<r4y> I read that even new hard drives can have bad sectors
<r4y> Thank you for the help
<pnorman> That's not the problem. bad sectors are normal and remapped around. SMART actually does well with bad sectors. SMART doesn't predict failures of drive electronics or firmware problems. or the biggest cause of data loss, user error
<zaffy> absolutely! I have lost a full HD without notice...
<zaffy> and smart was saying that's everything was ok
<r4y> I know that bad sectors are remapped so they aren't used. I have everything backed up
<starn> hey can anyone help me with games on linux?? when i run UT2004 or Americas Army 2.5 my mouse kinda works kinda doesn't it will move than it automatically moves to about mid left of screen and won't let me move it around.. if that makes since.
<r4y> Yes 2 hard drives can fail though. There is no end to data loss, but we can try.
<r4y> I read somewhere that someone said not to use smart
<OldOneEye> how do i uninstall xwin with kde
<gin> hi,everybody
<r4y> I read somewhere else someone was trying to disable smart, but I don't know and I think using smart is a good idea, well anyways. TY for the help.
<starn> no one?
<gin> here
<gin> starn
<dr_willis> old games like that are often problematic
<OldOneEye> heya
<dr_willis> id say check the forums or the askubuntu.com site
<starn> alright...
<OldOneEye> anyone know how to unistall xwin kde? on ubuntu server
<dr_willis> Uninstall KDE and replace it with what?
<OldOneEye> gnome
<dr_willis> fire up the package manager and start removing things..
<dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Thor^^> Hi, I got a Lucid Server where I try to install ant, but it throws error that it can't find an IP, tho I'm using archive.ubuntu.com as repository. Pastebin of shell output:
<Thor^^> http://pastebin.com/RsBC619D
<r4y> I have a small question. When I am using the terminal and I have copied a pasted a big command I tend to want to highlight the text I don't want and backspace that chuck of it away. Is there a keyboard shortcut for doing that?
<dr_willis> r4y:  bash has some fancy !! type history features that can do all sorts of things. but ive rarely used it.
<dr_willis> ie: !! -> repeates last command.
<dr_willis> if you mean DELETE the current line. theres some key shortcut for that also.  but i forget what it is. i normally just up/down arrow. :)
<r4y> I use arrow up to enter things like sudo apt-get update and so forth
<dr_willis> bash has all sorts of command line editing features ive only barely used
<somsip> r4y: worth looking at history command
<somsip> r4y: like, if history tells you command 1018 was 'sudo apt-get update' and you want to run it again, do !2018
<mmv> r4y: nah, but you can triple click it
<somsip> !1018
<r4y> But I mean for doing simply costume commands not yet used, but it is helpful to get commands used
<mmv> r4y: bash afaik doesn't have mouse support,
<somsip> r4y: give an example
<r4y> triple click?
<r4y> Hold on, I will look
<dr_willis> bash dosent do mouse.. X or gpm in the console handles the mouse
<r4y> gpm?, I should look in the USC
<dr_willis> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 205 kB, installed size 580 kB
<nguyentuanhieu> hello
<louigi> hey guys! I get occasional loud hiss burst in flash sound when using usb soundcard. why might this be happening?
<nguyentuanhieu> co ai biet noi tieng viet ko huhu
<somsip> !vt | nguyentuanhieu
<somsip> hmm
<bazhang> !vn | nguyentuanhieu
<ubottu> nguyentuanhieu: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<somsip> bazhang: aha!
<r4y> How come libgpm2 is installed?, Well then you are suggesting to install gdm?
<r4y> O, OK sorry duh
<r4y> Does the system console equal the terminal?
<r4y> I should learn what is all installed on Ubuntu. It's crazy though.
<r4y> Hello. echo echo echo
<mmv> r4y: probably
<gin> matbe
<gin> maybe
<r4y> I will try it. I have had many times I wanted that as a feature
<r4y> Even though I haven't stated any examples
<haunt_house> desktop wallpaper question: I change a picture with a python script and in the image viewer, the picture is correct, but even if I re add it in the background window, it's still an old version. this is a recent error cause it worked a long time, what might cause this?
<r4y> I have this before
<r4y> I don't know why and I would like to know as well
<r4y> gdm didn't help but it doesn't matter
<r4y> I had a different problem actually
<r4y> The older pictures keep re-appearing
<r4y> They didn't change the pictures I added though
<r4y> Sorry. I am just going to go. Thank you for the help
<r4y> bye :) /
<matrixiumn> bye
<haunt_house> bye
<r4y> take care all
<matrixiumn> ok
<haunt_house> hm, it has to be some kind of cache
<haunt_house> will locate work on all files?
<starn> hey i kinda found my issue with my mouse and games on linux... it's apparently with most SDL apps... and fact i use Xinerama.. issue is it does this even with single monitor.
<louigi> hey guys! I get occasional loud hiss burst in flash sound when using usb soundcard. why might this be happening?
<Thor^^> Hi, I got a Lucid Server where I try to install ant, but it throws error that it can't find an IP, tho I'm using archive.ubuntu.com as repository. Pastebin of shell output: Anna kommer ikke inn på eposten sin, startet klienten men får forsatt spørsmål om passord, godtar ikke passordet hennes, resatt passord, byttet ok.
<gin> hey guys,i can mount my USB ,but i cant mount the mass storge
<Thor^^> Bruker påstår passordet bare har byttet seg selv
<gin> why?
<Thor^^> ups :/
<Thor^^> What i ment to say:  I got a Lucid Server where I try to install ant, but it throws error that it can't find an IP, tho I'm using archive.ubuntu.com as repository. Pastebin of shell output: http://pastebin.com/RsBC619D
<zaffy> maybe you have a dns problem
<matrixiumn> firewall?
<matrixiumn> maybe
<Thor^^> matrixiumn: the machine isn't firewalled
<matrixiumn> ok sorry
<Thor^^> zaffy: the error suggests it's a server side problem tho, 404 is file not found on webservers
<Thor^^> my question is more... how come the only LTS release does not have OpenJDK and similar packages available tho it's still in extended support?
<llutz_> !info openjdk-6-jdk   lucid
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jdk (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 6b20-1.9.10-0ubuntu1~10.04.2 (lucid), package size 10825 kB, installed size 34064 kB
<llutz_> Thor^^: it has ^
<CS`> xo
<Thor^^> *facepalms* helps doing sudo apt-get update first perhaps
<Thor^^> llutz_: thanks
<stimpie> When returning a custom object via a MXBean the client receives a  CompositeDataSupport object. Can this be 'casted' back to my custom data object?
<xro2> Hi, i have a problem with my screen resolution... I connot set 1920x1080 and it should be my resolution... I have an ATI card with ATI driver... (it worked yesterday)... what should i do?
<bullgard4> If the file mode is given (octal) as »100664«, what does that mean? See 'man tcpdump'.
<stimpie>  /join ?#java
<dissipate> anyone try gnome 3 on ubuntu? this thing is pimpin'
<bullgard4> dissipate: I am using GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 11.10. What do you mean by "pimin'"?
<bullgard4> dissipate: I am using GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 11.10. What do you mean by "pimpin'"?
<dissipate> bullgard4, nevermind. :O
<dissipate> bullgard4, i don't understand the furor over unity.
<dissipate> bullgard4, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<wisuzu> Hi, i got some problems with repositories in karmic (9.10), there are still any avaliable??
<silare> I like the Ubuntu 11.10's Grid effect (if you move a window to the side of the screen, it shows the outline of the window being grown), but 11.10 has lots of issues for me.
<silare> Is there a way to get 11.10's grid effect in 11.04?
<llutz_> bullgard4: 10 = regular file, 0=no sgid/suid, 664= filepermissions -> 100664
<wisuzu> :(
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got all of these ebox packages: http://pastebin.com/XDBDLsLe  is there a way I can remove all? i tried doing sudo apt-get remove ebox but it said it didnt exist
<Thor^^> wisuzu: 9.10 should be available @ old-releases.ubuntu.com
<wisuzu> Thx Thor^^ i'll try
<bullgard4> llutz_ What man page or other document explains that '10' decodes to »regular file«?
<Thor^^> wisuzu: tho I'd strongly suggest upgrading to at least 10.04
<wisuzu> Yeah, i know
<wisuzu> i'm finishing my PhD work ... and i dont want to something stop working right now
<dr_willis> I thought ebox got renamed
<dr_willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.16-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 666 kB, installed size 4052 kB
<scarleo> Hi, I know that software-center is having a bit of performance problems and that they are being worked on, however most of them are supposed to be fixed and startup times to be < 10 sec. I'm having a startup time of 47 seconds. What can I do?
<llutz_> bullgard4: iirc somewhere in debugfs-docu, not sure
<bullgard4> llutz_: Thank you very much for your help.
<wisuzu> Thor^^: It works!
<wisuzu> Thx for the info and for the advice ;)
<Thor^^> wisuzu: your welcome :)
<wisuzu> I really apreciate ;)
<wisuzu> I waste 2 hours trying the repositories in the list :P
<Thor^^> lol :)
<wisuzu> Thor^^: user++ level :P
<louigi> hey guys! I get occasional loud hiss burst in flash sound when using usb soundcard. why might this be happening?
<dissipate> wisuzu, what PhD are you working on?
<wisuzu> I'm working in a aplication for detecting breast cancer in medical images
<dissipate> wisuzu, awesome
<semibug-kdev> yes
<wisuzu> ^^ thx
<dissipate> wisuzu, it's going to run on ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> gnome 3 and gnome skell is cool
<OldOneEye> anyone know how to unistall xwin
<linuxuz3r> apt-get purge xwin
<wisuzu> dissipate: Its going to run in ubuntu/windows
<wisuzu> dissipate: opencv + gtkmm
<dissipate> linuxuz3r, yeah but the battery indicator sucks. way too small.
<dissipate> wisuzu, good stuff. are you doing a PhD in biology?
<dr_willis> OldOneEye:  if you mean the X server..  its xorg i beive in the package manager
<dr_willis> !info xwin
<ubottu> Package xwin does not exist in oneiric
<OldOneEye> hmm
<dr_willis> !find /usr/bin/Xorg
<dr_willis> OldOneEye:  why ae you wanting to remove it?
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/Xorg found in xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<wisuzu> dissipate: No , computer engineering  :D
<OldOneEye> i installed kde xwin over ubuntu server i wanna uninstall it and have just the consol
<Thor^^> wisuzu: interesting application to make tho :D
<wisuzu> dissipate: the biology stuff i work came from a big hospital in my city
<dissipate> wisuzu, awesome. you might be interested in a project i'm working on: electrosim.com. it's a browser based schematic capture and circuit simulator.
<dr_willis> OldOneEye:  a few min ago i thoughtyou said you wanted gnome?
<llutz_> bullgard4: "man 2 stat"  has info on it (... The following flags are defined for the st_mode field:...)
<OldOneEye> yes im gonna reinstall it with gnome
<dr_willis> OldOneEye:  whats the point in removeing X, then reinstalling it?
<OldOneEye> i fort i had too
<dr_willis> remove the kde packages and  you will have just gnome.
<wisuzu> Thor^^: yeah, its quite motivating and you can 'see' the progress
<wisuzu> dissipate: i'm cheking it
<OldOneEye> how i delete kde packages
<dr_willis> !puregnome
<dissipate> wisuzu, it's currently alpha. it's best to load a test circuit then click 'simulate'
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<dr_willis> or use synaptic and search for and remove anything with kde in the name
<dissipate> wisuzu, after the 'results' tab goes from red to green you can plot your nodes.
<EO_> How do you install debugging symbols for libasound2 package?  (or in general for any package)
<ollii> hey...im having a look at the cve tracker
<ollii> was is meant by "DNE" => http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2010/CVE-2010-4172.html
<ubottu> Multiple cross-site scripting (XSS) vulnerabilities in the Manager application in Apache Tomcat 6.0.12 through 6.0.29 and 7.0.0 through 7.0.4 allow remote attackers to inject arbitrary web script or HTML via the (1) orderBy or (2) sort parameter to sessionsList.jsp, or unspecified input to (3) sessionDetail.jsp or (4) java/org/apache/catalina/manager/JspHelper.java, related to ... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-4172)
<ollii> evil robot
<XaXoX> hi, I need just some short counselling for Ironhide, could anyone help?
<scarleo> !ask | XaXoX
<ubottu> XaXoX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> !info ironhide
<ubottu> Package ironhide does not exist in oneiric
<wisuzu> dissipate: great stuff! i can see a lot of work behind, it's your personal proyect?
<dissipate> wisuzu, yes, and a friend of mine. we are partners in crime. :)
<xro2> Is there a GUI for ATI driver screen configuration???
<XaXoX> i installed it and the configuration says everything works (namely gears). it installed current drivers, but they are flagged as unistalled in restriceted drivers. the control panel shows only intel integrated card. how can i be shure nvida card works?
<dissipate> wisuzu, are you familiar with any of the test circuits like the amplifier? :)
<Papayo> Good mornings =)
<Gentoo64> morning
<XaXoX> morning
<EuroNerd> I've got a win mgr problem:  I've installed XFCE as an option next to the standard Ubuntu. Now in the default (Unity) windows manager, the volume indicator is messed up. When I change volume with a keyboard shortcut I should see the rectangular notification in top right. Instead, an ugly indicator appears in the middle of the screen - I assume some carry-over from XFCE. How do I get the right one back
<Papayo> Uff long time since last I used irc ...
<VictorCL> how would the command be to search for files bigger than 200MB  ?
<prashant_123456> hello all
<Papayo> I'm actually after an ebook, so I'm just trying to get familiar again =)
<bullgard4> llutz_: Excellent! In the mean time I found another document although it is not quite as authoritative as yours: http://oss.sgi.com/LDP/HOWTO/Ext2fs-Undeletion-Dir-Struct/find.html. --  Thank you again for your help.
<wisuzu> dissipate: Aummm, they are not chinese for me but ... i study fisics/electronics at this level ages ago
<llutz_> VictorCL: man find (-size +200M)
<prashant_123456> i have linux 11.10 and now i want to remove icons from top panel any help ?????
<dissipate> wisuzu, yeah, i bet  you do more digital.
<dissipate> wisuzu, we will be adding logic gates in the future. :)
<XaXoX> ! may you help? please | scarleo
<ubottu> XaXoX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> phantomfake:  what icons
<VictorCL> llutz,  bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Thor^^> dissipate: nice project :)
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  what icons...
<llutz_> VictorCL: read "man find"  and look for the option -size (for expample +200M)
<wisuzu> ^^ you should improve it and show it to some universities
<Guest93112> hey  i'm really new to unbentu
<dissipate> Thor^^, thanks. you do analog circuits?
<Guest93112> can someone help me set up an ftp
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, actually i have pinned some icons like xchat at top panel
<Thor^^> dissipate: I'm into computers but play with analog/digital circuits as a hobby
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  you are using unity? or gnome classic? or what exctl
<Gentoo64> prashant_123456: have you tried right clicking or ctrl or shift + right click?
<dissipate> Thor^^, did you run the test circuits we have? :) check out the amplifer.
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, i m using gnome classic
<XaXoX> could anyone help? :(
<Gentoo64> XaXoX: what ati card is it?
<Thor^^> dissipate: Did just that, semantics is similar to my first "proper" cricuit :P
<dissipate> Thor^^, we just added multi-plot capability.
<XaXoX> gentoo it is a nVidia
<prashant_123456> Gentoo64, dr_willis yep thanks alt + right click works
<Thor^^> dissipate: I'm looking forward to you adding digital as well :P
<Gentoo64> XaXoX: what nvidia card?
<dissipate> Thor^^, we will be, as well as a ton more components.
<_ramo> hi
<_ramo> how can i see on command line, how much RAM do i have and how much is in use
<ollii> what does "DNE" means in ubuntu security tracker? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2010/CVE-2010-4172.html
<ubottu> Multiple cross-site scripting (XSS) vulnerabilities in the Manager application in Apache Tomcat 6.0.12 through 6.0.29 and 7.0.0 through 7.0.4 allow remote attackers to inject arbitrary web script or HTML via the (1) orderBy or (2) sort parameter to sessionsList.jsp, or unspecified input to (3) sessionDetail.jsp or (4) java/org/apache/catalina/manager/JspHelper.java, related to ... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-4172)
<prashant_123456> one more question
<llutz_> _ramo: free -m
<prashant_123456> how to download from ftp server
<dissipate> Thor^^, have you ever seen upverter.com? it's another cool site that let's you share layout schematics.
<prashant_123456> like dsl linux
<harsh343> how to install sqlite in ubuntu i am trying this sudo apt-get install sqlite
<Thor^^> dissipate: nope, I mostly just sit in my room figuring out things on my own
<harsh343> but i got an error
<dissipate> Thor^^, we will be adding the capability to save/retrieve schematics as well.
<VictorCL> how can I make find not show on screen everything is searching .. I just want it to print results
<harsh343> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gentoo64> prashant_123456: you can wget links from websites
<prashant_123456> Gentoo64, ok
<prashant_123456> Gentoo64, kget will work ??
<Gentoo64> never used it
<Gentoo64> id assume it will
<prashant_123456> Gentoo64, ok
<harsh343> how to install sqlite on ubuntu
<Gentoo64> harsh343: have you tried sudo apt-get install sqlite
<Gentoo64> ?
<_ramo> llutz_ so   total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<_ramo> Mem:           615        585         29  this means, that there is not much RAM free anymore?
<llutz_> VictorCL: find ....  2>/dev/null
<harsh343> Gentoo64, yes but i got an error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gentoo64> _ramo: that ram is probably cached not all in real use
<llutz_> _ramo: see next line (-/+ buffers....)
<prashant_123456> how to use bleachbit  to clean system ??
<Gentoo64> prashant_123456: it has options, some has to be run as root.
<dr_willis> install bleachbit.. run it
<Gentoo64> prashant_123456: ive only tried it once though
<Gentoo64> you tick boxes for stuff to clean
<_ramo> buffers     cached
<_ramo>      110        188
<_ramo> llutz_ but that's not much too, right?
<Gentoo64> _ramo: are you on ubuntu with gnome?
<XaXoX> Gentoo64 | 2GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M Graphics Card with Optimus
<prashant_123456> Gentoo64, tell me one more thing is it really safe to use bleachbit
<Gentoo64> prashant_123456: yes, but you have to be careful what options to tick
<llutz_> _ramo: see the line starting with"-/+ buffers". the value in column "free"   is your real free ram
<Gentoo64> i cant remember what it cleans, but if you run it as root it can clean a load of stuff which might be dangerous
<Gentoo64> i personally wouldnt use it
<prashant_123456> Gentoo64, can it remove system files antecedently ??
<XaXoX> Gentoo 64 | i just want to see the nvidia card kick in. cause every info i could get says i'm running on interl integrated card. is there a way to see the nvidia card working?
<dr_willis> not system files..
<Gentoo64> hmm i dont know, i doubt it though
<_ramo> llutz_ there i got 286 and 328
<Gentoo64> i doubt itll try to remove important stuff, but it might remove annoy stuff like configs or settings
<llutz_> _ramo: so 286MB used, still 328MB free
<prashant_123456> Gentoo64, ok thanks
<Gentoo64> _ramo: if you're on normal ubuntu with gnome, i would switch to lighter version of ubuntu with that ram
<XaXoX> Gentoo64 and the nvidia-settings says to me the drivers are not running
<Gentoo64> even 1 gb ram is low for gnome3
<_ramo> Gentoo64: no not using gnome... just a small amazon instance...
<Gentoo64> XaXoX: hmm i got no exp with that intel/optimus thing. ive heard people getting problems/confusion with it thouhg
<mateo> any smart idea how to turn  the bloody webcam upside down
<Gentoo64> _ramo: ok sorry
<dr_willis> webcamstudio had all sorts of fun webcam tricks it could do.
<james538227> hey has anyone had any luck with ralink rt2860 driver connecting to router using wpa/wp2 encryption on ubuntu server?
<prashant_123456> can i get webcam drivers for logitech webcam ??
<james538227> very specific question i realise
<dr_willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gentoo64> prashant_123456: is it not picked up be default?
<prashant_123456> nope
<Gentoo64> id have thought logitech would be
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<dr_willis> logitech makes a lot of webcams....
<prashant_123456> Gentoo64, nope
<Gentoo64> youll probably have to google the name of it, and ubuntu
<dr_willis> install cheese.. see if it works..
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, yep
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, ok
<mateo> they make ti upside down
<Mcpk>  what is the difference between ubentu and debian?
<Gentoo64> lots
<Mcpk> such as?
<dissipate> Mcpk, a whole lot
<Mcpk> ok
<dissipate> Mcpk, release cycle for debian is much slower for one thing
<Mcpk> ok
<Mcpk> can someone help me set up a ftp, I'm really quite new to linux and having a few problems
<dissipate> Mcpk, different purposes as well. ubuntu is more for desktop, debian is more for setting up servers.
<dr_willis> ∩dsıpǝ ◖oʍu¿
<james538227> is there an irc specific for ubuntuserver?
<Gentoo64> #ubuntu-server
<dr_willis> Mcpk:  why do you even need a ftp server?
<Gentoo64> i think
<Mcpk> for work
<Mcpk> long story
<Mcpk> and I'm coming from windows server edition
<dr_willis> ssh can basically replace a ftp server.
<jussi> sftp ftw
<llutz_> srnb: it can't since it needs an sftp client
<MeirD> Hello
<llutz_> dr_willis: ^^
<dr_willis> ssh and winscp. :)
<dissipate> Mcpk, i highly recommend using sftp, not ftp. regular ftp has very bad security.
<dr_willis> ive seen very few ftp clients that cant do sftp..
<MeirD> Is there anyway I can know with "ls" or some other command if a directory is shared within a network?
<dissipate> i don't even know why ftp is still around. very insecure.
<K|nG> I change the /home chmod please can you support me what chmod I should set to /home directory to work my account to me show this: "Could not chdir to home directory /home/king: No such file or directory"
<dr_willis> MeirD:  you can try the smbtree and smbfind command to see wha tshares are around
<Mcpk> I have never used ssh
<dr_willis> K|nG:  does the directory exist?
<dr_willis> Mcpk:  i think you may want to look into it...
<K|nG> dr_willis: yes there exist but i change the CHMOD :S
<Mcpk> I'm doing that now
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got all of these ebox packages: http://pastebin.com/XDBDLsLe  is there a way I can remove all? i tried doing sudo apt-get remove ebox but it said it didnt exist
<K|nG> dr_willis: what I should do what Chmod I should set to /home to work fine again
<Mcpk> does seem more secure
<dr_willis> K|nG:  you canged /home or /home/king?
<dr_willis> Mcpk:  thats an understatement
<K|nG> dr_willis: just /home
<Mcpk> still reading
<dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 2011-07-31 08:52 home
<Mcpk> what speeds can you get with ssh?
<K|nG> dr_willis:
<dr_willis> as fast as you rnetwork can handle.. :) it does encryption so its got a little bit of an overhead
<dissipate> Mcpk, depends on what your rigs and bandwidth can handle.
<Mcpk>  it
<Mcpk> that seems like a much better deal
<K|nG> dr_willis: What chmode I need to do to read the /home normal users ??
<dr_willis> and sshfs is very handy...
<dr_willis> K|nG:  no idea off the top of my head. i cheat and use 'mc'
<mmv> if you're cpu limited, you could use the null cipher
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<K|nG> dr_willis: aha
<Mcpk> and no filesize restrictions?
<dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 2011-07-31 08:52 home  is like 755 i think
<llutz_> Mcpk: those are filesystem-related, not protocol
<dr_willis> Mcpk:  huh? ssh is not a filesystem :)
<Mcpk> ok thanks
<dr_willis> ftp is not a filesystem either.. so not sure where that came from :)
<dr_willis> vfat has a file size limit.
<llutz_> quota
<xro2> Hi, i try to configure my dual screen... i use the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX driver (installed by ubuntu) and ubuntu 10.10... Is there a GUI for the ati driver?
<ollii> what is it with cve CVE-2010-0747
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-0747)
<dr_willis> i thought the ati drivers installed a fglrx config til
<dr_willis> tool
<Mcpk> I was just checking as i am quite new to networking on a software level
<Mcpk> I'm a camera technician pretty much
<Mcpk> so... how do i set up a ssh
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dr_willis> instgall the ssh server.. and there ya go
<Mcpk> thank you
<dr_willis> !info openssopenssh-server - secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines
<ubottu> '-' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> doh
<dr_willis> openssh-server - secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines
<xro2> does nobody know if there is a gui vailable for ATI configuration???
<ollii> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 331 kB, installed size 876 kB
<dr_willis> xro2:  there used to be.. check the !ati wiki page yet?
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<burn> hi guys, apperently my gtk3 layout crashes in Nautilus, is this a known problem?
<tolmun> oahi
<Jarhead> can anyone point me to good info about removing drm?
<dr_willis> if you give more details perhaps
<Jarhead> I am trying to get my ipod music to play in Rhythmbox
<xro2> dr_willis, yes, but i have the driver but not the catalist center... should i install it?
<dr_willis> xro2:  no idea. I dont use ati any more
<burn> hmm, it seems to be icons, not the pure gtk-window-decorator
<dr_willis> xro2:  fire up the package manager and see if you can find it in a package.
<Mcpk> ok I installed the ssh sever, where do I open it?
<dr_willis> Mcpk:  now would be a good time to read some ssh guides
<dr_willis> Mcpk:  its a server.. you start the service (should have done allready) then you use a ssh client
<Gentoo64> Mcpk, you use the terminal
<dr_willis> ssh servernameorip
<dr_willis> or use any of the 100+ other ssh clients out there
<dr_willis> for a linux box the 'sshfs' is VERY handy for connecting a local box to a remote ssh server to transfer stuff.
<Mcpk> I'm trying to set up the remote server now
<xro2> does anybody install the ATI catalyst control on ubuntu 10.10? How?
<Gentoo64> xro2, it should come with the fglrx drivers
<Gentoo64> it did for me when i used to use ati anyway
<hiexpo> I have a weird situation i baught a new laptop and after installling 10.04 i no longer get sound out of my speakers but if i plug headphones in i get sound
<xro2> Gentoo64, i get the aticonfig but no GUI... it should be amdcccle or something like that, no?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Gentoo64> not sure why you dnt get it
<Gentoo64> i havent had an ati card for couple years now though
<iceroot> hiexpo: check "alsamixer" if the speakers are muted but not the headphones
<BlackFireNova> Hello Room
<Gentoo64> xro2, nothing in the system settings menu?
<rodhash> Hello guys.. I need little help with bash completion, I've ran it but it's not working properly... when I press TAB appears a space after the name.. like /etc" " instead of /etc/
<hiexpo> iceroot, nope not muted
<xro2> Genttoo64, no... i try apt-get install fglrx-admcccle... i will see
<Gentoo64> ok good idea
<iceroot> hiexpo: then i dont know, sorry
<hiexpo> iceroot, k
<BlackFireNova> I need help getting VirginBroadband (in Australia) Dongle to connect.  Can anyone help.  Latest version of Ubuntu 11.1 I think
<Gentoo64> virgin media?
<szal> BlackFireNova: don't think, know -> lsb_release -a
<BlackFireNova> No, VirginBroadband Wirless Internet
<BlackFireNova> (Mobile Broadband)
<jussi> BlackFireNova: which stick do you have?
<jussi> (they are normally plug and play in ubuntu)
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, on Network Manager - Edit Connections - Mobile Broadband -> select Australia -> Virgin Mobile -> enter settings
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, unless youve done all this and are facing issues
<BlackFireNova> Jussi, it's the normal Hawaii type modem.  The system recognizes the modem and the network, I can see it there, but I dont know how to get to the edit settings, it's greyed out
<rodhash> Anyone knows how to fix the bash_completion?
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, press continue at the first screen (thats grayed out)
<szal> rodhash: what to fix about it?
<scarleo> hiexpo: If I remember corrctly the user was not member of audio group back in 10.x Maybe worth checking out
<llutz_> rodhash: remove /etc/bash-completion.d/acroread*
<BlackFireNova> Phlak, I have gone to network settings.  That brings up the Network dialog.  I can see Mobile Broadband in there and it's visible, but I can't seem to do anytbing else
<xro2> Genttoo64, i should have --> amdcccle but i don't get it... how should i install that catalyst?
<Gentoo64> i really dont know :(
<BlackFireNova> There is a Configure Button, but it is greyed out
<mkquist> does skype not work now?
<dr_willis> !find amdcccle
<ubottu> Found: fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<scarleo> hiexpo: Ah, saw now you had some sound, maybe that's not it then
<dr_willis> xro2:  there ya go... see above
<Django23> Hello everyone.
<Django23> Is there a way to launch an application on a specific screen ? Like : gedit --display=:0.1 or gedit --screen=1 ?
<szal> mkquist: works here
<rodhash> wow... llutz it worked perfectly!! How is it possible?
<llutz_> rodhash: file is broken, theres a launchpad-bug about it
<mkquist> szal: in linux?
<mkquist> szal: mine seems not
<xro2> dr_willis, sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle was done....
<rodhash> llutz, thanks a lot... very smart tip :)
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, did you click on "Add" to add a new connection?
<uid069-42-31-41-> when I type backspace in terminal i get a little "you did something silly" sound, does anyone know of a command to make this happen programatically?
<openos> Hello Guys
<dr_willis> xro2:  check the paackage manager guis see what files that package installed.
<BlackFireNova> Phlak_user   No, I inserted the modem, and it appeared in the dialog already
<openos> My Ubuntu is Slow After Installing jupiter
<hiexpo> scarleo, do what now ?
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, try without inserting the modem
<mkquist> szal: which version of ubuntu?
<openos> And I need Some Wifi Crack tools
<Gentoo64> i doubt crackings supported here
<dr_willis> and whats Jupiter?
<szal> mkquist: 11.10, Skype 2.2.0.35
<mkquist> szal: ty
<BlackFireNova> Phlak - I take the modem out, and hit the plus sign, and it gives me a dialog to select a new interface to connect, however it only offers VPN
<BlackFireNova> Don't I need PPP?
<phlak_user> dr_willis, its a system-monitoring-tweaking tool
<scarleo> hiexpo: I thought maybe you had to add user to audio group, but then I read that you did have some sound so that's probably no it :) sorry
<openos> Jupiter is a app can controle the power of a netbook
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, which plus sign? close the dialog; go to network manager- click on edit connections, select the mobile broadband tab click on add
<xro2> dr_willis, i saw the list of file... and?
<openos> Help i need Wpa cracking tools
<phlak_user> openos, wrong channel
<openos> How i can add Backtrack tools to Ubuntu *
<Gentoo64> install them
<BlackFireNova> Phlak, this newest version of Ubuntu does not seem to have anything resembling "Edit Connections"  At least not that I can see
<szal> !backtrack | openos
<ubottu> openos: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Gentoo64> openos, just look at the backtrack program list, and try to find them...
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, it does, i am on 11.10
<BlackFireNova> LOL, I believe you, but where is it located?
<Gentoo64> openos, i doubt ubuntu has them all in their repos though
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, do you have a small network icon on the system tray top right
<openos> i Dont think
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, click on it and edit connections will be the last option
<openos> i need AirCracker-Ng
<Gentoo64> well
<Gentoo64> thats what you need to install then
<BlackFireNova> It has Email, Battery, Bluetooth, Wireless (currently disabled) Sepaker, "Time, User, and a gear symbol at the extreme right
<uid069-42-31-41-> anyone know how I can get Toolkit.beep to work in ubnutu, the forums do not seem to have a solution
<Gentoo64> but like i said i dont think cracking peoples wifi is supported here
<uid069-42-31-41-> anyone know how I can get java Toolkit.beep to work in ubnutu, the forums do not seem to have a solution
<llutz_> !info aircrack-ng   | openos
<ubottu> openos: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1.1build1 (oneiric), package size 1561 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<Goeland86> hey guys, quick question - I'm new to Ubuntu (long time gentoo user, until drivers on laptop became a pb), and I'd like to get my user account to be able to modify the active network config
<hiexpo> what is the command to show me what video card i have iforgot
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, yes, wireless (could also be wired/mobile broadband) is the network manager
<szal> lol..  1.1-1.1build1
<llutz_> made nov 11, 2011
<szal> probably
<BlackFireNova> Ahhhhhhhhh  Got it, Thanks Phlak, that's what I was looking for, I just had no idea where it is.  Thanks, I'll have a go now
<Goeland86> my user account is not setup by Ubuntu - it's reusing a /home from my gentoo config, any idea how to allow me to do that?
<openos> it"s safe switch to high performance mode in Jupiter for a netbook
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, ok
<Michiellll> now ive updated ubuntu i can't select the  classic theme anymore, is it still accessible somehow? i don't really like all the fancy stuff
<Alastair_G> quick question about keyboard shortcuts: what format are these commands supposed to be in? i can't get anything to run (that runs in bash)
<iceroot> !nounity | Michiellll
<ubottu> Michiellll: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<szal> !notunity | Michiellll
<openos> Slow Performance after jupiter install
<iceroot> Michiellll: gnome-panel is maybe what you are looking for
<dr_willis> Goeland86:  shareing /home/username from differnt disrots - can cause issues with ownership and permissions
<szal> ah, they merged the 2 factoids in the meantime
<phlak_user> Goeland86, yes; set that as your home directory and make sure ownership is also taken care of
<dr_willis> Goeland86:  using a differnt username.. might be safer
<szal> disrots?  what's rotten in the userspace? ;)
<Goeland86> dr_willis, I'm aware, that's not the problem however, as gentoo uses e17 and ubuntu atm is on unity - I'm guessing it's user permissions on ubuntu
<Goeland86> dr_willis, and I am able to login
<dr_willis> Goeland86:  even the ownership of the dirs user:group can be differnt
<keethu> my package information is not updating
<Goeland86> dr_willis, I've got scripts on startup fixing that for me ;)
<dr_willis> so i would be checking them very carefully
<Alastair_G> keyboard shortcuts, anyone? i'm trying to bind "gnome-screenshot -i" to Print but it does nothing while in the terminal it works perfectly
<szal> the important thing when sharing /home dirs across distros is that uid and gid of the users are the same
<openos> how to get the gtk interface for Aircrack
<Gentoo64> Goeland86, easiest way would just be to use an ubuntu /home, and mnaually copy certain files over
<keethu> can any one help with updating package information
<mowcius> Hey guys - having some trouble installing - tried 32 bit and 64 bit desktop disks (11.10) and keep getting 'error reading sector ##'
<Goeland86> Gentoo64, fair enough. Or link to them with open group-based perms
<dr_willis> mowcius:  you did check the md5sums of the isos?
<szal> and one might want to have a look at the default group for the user; is it the group w/ the same name as the user or is it 'users'..
<mowcius> dr_willis: no I did not but that's a good point - is that a likely cause of my problems?
<Gentoo64> Goeland86, yeah well im assuming not ALL the programs are the same on both distros.. and they might be different versions etc so i would do it the manual way
<Goeland86> szal, thanks for the pointers, I think I'll do as Gentoo64 suggests and do a new home dir
<dr_willis> mowcius:  unless its saying theres a  sector issue with the hard drive...
<keethu> can any one help with updating package information
<dr_willis> keethu:  clarify what you mean
<mowcius> well I dunno - might it be?
<llutz_> keethu: sudo apt-get update
<phlak_user> Alastair_G, you can check in Keyboard layout - options
<Goeland86> Gentoo64, actually, there shouldn't be any trouble on that end - my gentoo wasn't THAT bleeding edge that the config formats differed
 * Michiellll wonders why nobody ever answers his questions
<Michiellll> does it mean nobody knows? that would be doubtfull wouldn't it?
<SuibaruX> Hey, how is the package with all the codec plugins called? (good bad ugly)
<keethu> its says there occured a problem while updating package info
<Goeland86> Michiellll, because it was already answered by a bot up above
<keethu> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<dr_willis> Michiellll:  or its a vague question
<Goeland86> anyways, gotta run, but I'll try the new /home idea a try.
<openos> My Ubuntu So slow In Hp Netbook Whit Intel Atom ANd 1 Go RAM
<mowcius> dr_willis: where do I find the checksums?
<dr_willis> in 11.10 gnome 2 is dead. theres some 'look alike' modes. but they are also lacking  - best to use unity or gnome-shell or some other desktop  these days
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> mowcius:  they are one the download site somewhere i recall.
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, 3 people answered you, please see above. ^
<keethu> Something wicked happened resolving 'medibuntu.sos-sts.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<mowcius> dr_willis: can't find them :p
<openos> nobody"s help
<Ach_Wheesht> Hello?
<dr_willis> openos:  try lubuntu for low end machines.
<openos> where i can fin it
<keethu> i have done it before, same thing is coming up
<keethu> Something wicked happened resolving 'medibuntu.sos-sts.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<dr_willis> !lubuntu | openos
<ubottu> openos: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Mcpk> what about xubentu? is that any good
<dr_willis> !xubuntu | Mcpk
<ubottu> Mcpk: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<openos> But Ubuntu Said that ubuntu work like sharme in netbook
<SuibaruX> Hey, how is the package with all the codec plugins called? (good bad ugly)
<SuibaruX> Hey, how is the package with all the codec plugins called? (good bad ugly)
<phlak_user> my touchpad is always disabled at boot; i need to manually toggle the fn+f3 key-combo to activate it again; how do i enable it always?
<szal> !repeat | SuibaruX
<ubottu> SuibaruX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gentoo64> SuibaruX, i think its restricted-extras
<openos> Windows 7 Work Fine But Ubuntu is so slow
<keethu> Something wicked happened resolving 'medibuntu.sos-sts.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) what does it mean
<hiexpo> ? when installing the ati propiertory driver i am running the 32 bit 10.04 but my system is 64 which one do i need to install the 32 right ?
<overdrive> SuibaruX: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mowcius> dr_willis: found them with a bit of google
<Ach_Wheesht> Quick question: my kayboard has several broken keys, and while i've remapped then in windows, i can't remap them in my laptops BIOS. Can anyone suggest a solution?
<phlak_user> SuibaruX, one such package is gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<szal> keethu: you too, don't repeat yourself quickly
<openos> plaizz give me the french chnel
<BlackFireNova> I'm back Phlak.  I've configured the broadband according to a forum note I have, but it will not connect.  APN VirginBroadband, PAP only, Number:*99#  no username or Password   What am I missing?
<openos> chanel
<dr_willis> hiexpo:  you install the one based on your os installed.
<keethu> Something wicked happened resolving 'medibuntu.sos-sts.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<szal> !fr | openos
<ubottu> openos: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<keethu> szal, how can i get rid of it
<hiexpo> dr_willis, ok thanks i thought so
<SuibaruX> overdrive: any difference from kubuntu-restricted-extras
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, you need to tail your syslog file when its trying to connect (tail -f /var/log/syslog) ; that will throw up some clues; you can even pastebin the output
<szal> keethu: use the correct address; that address you have seems not to exisst (any more)
<szal> *exist
<llutz_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<llutz_> keethu: ^^
<keethu> szal:show i remove the check mark in repositories
<BlackFireNova> LOL Phlak, you lost me there, I'm a Ubuntu Newbie.  Can you give it to me in baby talk 'smiles'
<keethu> szal:should i remove the check mark in repositories
<szal> BlackFireNova: you got the exact command
<mowcius> dr_willis: right, checksums are the same - any other ideas?
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, if it doesnt connect, we need to see why its not connecting; that can be done by looking at the logs that the network manager writes
<laoli> Can anyone help me that how can I visit a windows machine in the LAN?
<szal> keethu: remove that repository, then follow the repository howto at http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, so type that command -> tail -f /var/log/syslog; wait for messages like pppd etc to show up and press ctl-c to exit and select that lot of text and paste it at http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<BlackFireNova> NP, Phlak, where do I find those logs?  I can copy and paste the command, however I'm not sure how to open the command line.  I have some familiarity with Linux, just not sure how to get to the logs in Ubuntu.  Sorry to be so lame
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, open up gnome-terminal and then type that command
<keethu> szal: okay, i'l try now
<BlackFireNova> Is that in System Settings dialog, or where do I find it?
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, umm type terminal in the dash bar
<laoli> phlak_user: can you help me on how can i visit Windows machine in LAN?
<Sidewinder1> !ssh | laoli
<ubottu> laoli: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<harsh343> due to some reason my os ubuntu 11.10 corrupted right now i am using live cd now i want to recover my downloads folder what i can do ??????????
<dr_willis> ssh would be for ssh. not samba. :)
<phlak_user> laoli, sure just click on nautilus (file explorer) and click on Browse Network
<dr_willis> or enter the url directly (ctrl-l) then smb://the.server.name.orip#/sharename
<mowcius> Right - anyone else got any ideas on an error reading sector when loading up an install disk? Then the process hangs. checksums are fine, tried both 64 bit and 32 bit disks which I just burned
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, Thanks doc.
<szal> mowcius: did you run the medium self-check beforehand?
<BlackFireNova> OK, no doubt I'm going to feel like a fool, phlak, but this interface is new to me, and I don't see what you're referring to.  I have a number of icons at the left, and menus at the top, but I don't see where I can access the Gnome terminal or anywhere I could type in a search query (I presume that I'm looking for something similar to the "Run" command in Windows)?
<mowcius> szal: no?
<laoli> phlak_user: it would not help i'm afraid. it just showed a "WORKGROUP" and nothing else; I can not visit any machine in that workgroup
<theadmin> BlackFireNova: Just open the dash
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, I sometimes get them confused, obviously; I wouldn't have answered but it appeared, no one else was. It's all good. :-)
<szal> mowcius: then do that & see if the medium got corrupted during/after burning
<phlak_user> theadmin, he doesnt know what that is :(
<dr_willis> they really should have put a link to a uniity ussage guide on the desktop :)
<theadmin> BlackFireNova: Press the Super (Windows) key or press the Ubuntu logo in the top
<mowcius> szal - how do I do that?
<phlak_user> laoli, that might be due to your network not being configured/connected
<szal> mowcius: boot the option 'Check install medium for errors' or what it's called, I can't memorize that for the love of it
<phlak_user> laoli, we have no way of knowing even if that windows machine and yours are on the same LAN; can ping each other etc etc
<luca_bi>  nickserv identify LucaBiolcati fili1982
<mowcius> I don't get that far
<phlak_user> luca_bi, ok we know your password now :) change it
<szal> luca_bi: fail
<mowcius> szal - I boot the disk and don't get to any options
<laoli> phlak_user: I tried to config samba, and it worked once, but now I can not repeat it anymore
<BlackFireNova> Ok, found it, LOL.  Now, let me scroll up and get that command.  BRB
<laoli> BlackFireNova: press"Alt+F2", and type "gnome-terminal"
<Sidewinder1> mowcius, Did you burn the disks at "the slowest speed?"
<phlak_user> !samba| laoli
<ubottu> laoli: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mowcius> Sidewinder1: no
<mowcius> I'll do another and see if it goes any better
<Sidewinder1> mowcius, Good luck!
<mowcius> I've not had an issue with burning before but I'll try that
<mowcius> I'll be back in a few mins with a progress report ;)
<szal> Sidewinder1, mowcius: slowest speed isn't strictly necessary; what is necessary, however, is DAO or SAO (it's the same, just a different name)
<harsh343> Hello all I am using ubuntu live cd i want to see my downloads what i have but not able to see
<mowcius> DAO/SAO?
<szal> mowcius: disk/session-at-once
<laoli> phlak_user: yes, samba, and I think I have config it right, although someone told me that i might messed something up ...
<harsh343> Hello all
<mowcius> szal - ok what does that mean ;)
<dr_willis> harsh343:  mount your installed system, see whats in the home direcotry on it.
<szal> mowcius: that the burner writes the complete disc including lead-in and lead-out in one go
<dr_willis> harsh343:  you might need to access the files as root.
<phlak_user> laoli, messed what?
<mowcius> szal - yes it does (as far as I know)
<phlak_user> laoli, can you try with smbclient in a terminal?
<harsh343> dr_gonzo, hows ?
<harsh343> dr_willis, hows ?
<Sidewinder1> laoli, I think you also have to configure the Win boxes to "share" the various disks/directories, no?
<laoli> phlak_user: one of my friend told me that samba is very difficult to config and he don't think I did it in the right way
<dr_willis> harsh343:  you see the installed system in the file manager  under the places?
<phlak_user> laoli, as a client, theres not much to configure
<laoli> Sidewinder1: I just wanna visit these Windows machine, not to share. So I need to config "share" anyway?
<laoli> phlak_user: I'm sure it worked once, but only once
<Sidewinder1> laoli, I'm not sure; it was just a thought to try..
<phlak_user> laoli, just type smbclient -L windows-machine-name
<BlackFireNova> Hang on, got to re-enable the wireless so I can get the netbook online so I can get there
<phlak_user> laoli, replace windows-machine-name with the netbios name of that machine
<laoli> phlak_user: the problem is, sometimes i just can not remember the full name of the machine, nor the IP address, so i wannna view these machines in the folder...
<phlak_user> laoli, it should show you the resources on the machine
<harsh343> dr_willis, where ?
<kalite> hello
<phlak_user> laoli, this will only help you establish if your samba is working fine
<laoli> phlak_user: however, there is another way I can visit : place -> connect to server. this works
<phlak_user> laoli, ok
<laoli> so what could be the problem?\
<e01> hello
<Gentoo64> hi
<laoli> phlak_user: so what could be the problme?
<e01> is it possible to make unity launcher not show whole windows when i had multiple windows minimized but just a text selections like docky?
<dr_willis> harsh343:  the file manager should list all shown drives/filesstems, on the left or in the places menu item
<BlackFireNova> Phlak, OK, I've pasted the text from the log.  Sorry about the delay
<harsh343> dr_willis, i am able to see the drives and all things in the left panel now
<harsh343> ?
<yasser> halo
<laoli> harsh343: I guess you could find what you have download now
<harsh343> laoli, no
<harsh343> when i click on downloads it show blank
<harsh343> but i have the download files before corrupt
<harsh343> right now i am using live CD
<laoli> harsh343: sorry I have not used Live CD yet.
<harsh343> dr_willis, help
<dr_willis> if you see your other files.. but not the files in the download directory.. well...  thats not a good sign
<harsh343> laoli, ok
<laoli> harsh343: I guess maybe you should mount the disk to find?
<BlackFireNova> phlax_user, I've posted the log file (just repeating previous post).  sorry about the delay there
<dr_willis> harsh343:  the other files in your home are still there?
<laoli> phlak_user: thank you for your help
<rishikanta> hello.. anyone ever used iphone on ubuntu?
<harsh343> laoli, may be i think so
<harsh343> dr_willis, no
<dissipate> rishikanta, you mean hook your iphone up to your machine running ubuntu?
<rishikanta> yes
<dissipate> rishikanta, i have not, no.
<harsh343> laoli, how to mount
<rishikanta> I am able to mount the ipod and see all the files... but after unmounting it, my iphone is not detected on other windows PCs
<rishikanta> sorry, I meant mount the iphone and see all the files
<harsh343> dr_willis, what i can do i want to show my downloads folder what i have in the past
<BlackFireNova> phlak_user, are you still here?
<harsh343> after pressing (alt + ctrl) del  i am in command prompt how again i come back ?
<mowcius> trying the alternative download...
<laoli> harsh343: sorry i don't know...
<mowcius> *alternative installer
<harsh343> laoli, ok
<mowcius> menwhile I'll play with the linux on this network camera ;)
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got all of these ebox packages: http://pastebin.com/XDBDLsLe  is there a way I can remove all? i tried doing sudo apt-get remove ebox but it said it didnt exist
<mowcius> *meanwhile
<BlackFireNova> Hello room, am I still here, LOL?
<laoli> BlackFireNova: I guess so
<BlackFireNova> LOL, Thanks laoli
<laoli> BlackFireNova: it's OK. I'm just haunting around...
<Michiellll> i downloaded the newest cd, burned it and put it in my laptop, but its been showing the loading screen for over 10minutes now
<Michiellll> is there any way to see what's happening?
<BlackFireNova> Sometimes my connection goes south, and I can see the room, but I'm like casper the friendly ghost, invisible.  'smiles'
<dr_willis> harsh343:  so you are in /somemounpiing/home/yourusername  ?
<EuroNerd> How do I make Ubuntu discover a USB device that has been disconnected "unsafely"?  To be more precise: I've accidentally hijacked my USB speakers with VirtualBox and then returned control back to host, but now Ubuntu doesn't see them. (I don't see them as an optional output in Sound Settings.)
<laoli> AdvoWork: is it a deb or source code or binary ?
<EuroNerd> ...I should add: without logging out or rebooting.
<laoli> 19:31 <laoli> AdvoWork: is it a deb or source code or binary ?
<BlackFireNova> phlak_user, I've posted the text of the log file.  Did it show up?  Any ideas on why the virginbroadband is not connecting?
<AdvoWork> laoli, im not sure, how can i tell? i think i installed it via sudo apt-get a while ago if that helps
<harsh343> dr_willis, any command to see the downloads what i have
<harsh343> my user name is harsh
<laoli> AdvoWork: i guess you can surely apt-get remove it if you apt-get install it. maybe you should look up what packages are installed when using apt-get install?
<dr_willis> harsh343:  cd to where they are at and use ls
<Sidewinder1> BlackFireNova, If you've copied it to pastebin, you need to give us the URL.
<dr_willis> harsh343:  bash basic stuff here...
<Sidewinder1> !pastebin | BlackFireNova
<ubottu> BlackFireNova: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> harsh343:  and rember that CASE is imporntant
<dr_willis> harsh343:  what files are in the users home directory?
<BlackFireNova> Ahhhhh  sorry, I'm new to this  paste.ubuntu.com/748081
<Revo> urgh, why does ubuntu keep over writingmmy resolve.conf?
<laoli> AdvoWork: i tried apt-get install ebox, and it seems to download the whole world
<Revo> I've set static entries but on reboots it wipes it with dhcp results
<harsh343> dr_willis,  downloads files
<dr_willis> harsh343:  cd Downloads  and then ls and see whats there.
<AdvoWork> laoli, thats the problem, i cant just remove ebox, so how would i remove all the packages I want? like sudo apt-get remove ebox* but that doesnt work
<dr_willis> If its 'Downloads'
<harsh343> ok
<laoli> AdvoWork: maybe i can copy the packages to you
<BlackFireNova> ubottu, did I get that right?  Is that the information you need to see the post?
<ubottu> BlackFireNova: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laoli> AdvoWork: but i think you'd better not to remove all of them,
<BlackFireNova> Ahhhhhh LOL
<Sidewinder1> BlackFireNova, You need to preface that link with, http://
<laoli> ubottu: so you should set your nickname to [POD]ubottu(96) :-)
<ubottu> laoli: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlackFireNova> OK, Sorry htto://paste.ubuntu.com/748081
<Sidewinder1> o=p
<BlackFireNova> Oops, LOL   http://paste.ubuntu.com/748081    (slaps the typist)
<Michiellll> i put in the installdisc over 15min ago http://i.imgur.com/nkfkQl.jpg help?
<EuroNerd> How do I make Ubuntu rediscover a USB device (speakers) that has been disconnected "unsafely"?
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, can you get some more lines before this? (type less /var/log/syslog)
<Sidewinder1> BlackFireNova, That worked! Unfortunately I can't comfortably answer your question. :-( Perhaps, now, some one else can..
<sagaci> BlackFireNova: what's the modem model
<BlackFireNova> phlak_user   There's a whole lot more in there now that I reconnected the wireless connection.  Do you want the whole of it?
<BlackFireNova> sagaci   E189
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, anything that talks about pppd, ttyUSB, Virgin Broadband
<charminthemoose> Given my power on hours and load cycle count, should I take the data presented here seriously? http://pastebin.ca/2095353
<Besogon> Hi! Does someone know how-to capture DV video (FireWire)????
<Michiellll> i put in the installdisc over 15min ago http://i.imgur.com/nkfkQl.jpg help?
<Michiellll> i pressed the power button on my laptop and it started shutting down the install, the last command before acpid:exiting was: "Checking for running unattended-upgrades"
<Michiellll> can this be a problem somehow?
<Michiellll> i would guess its trying to access the internet but doesnt have it... :S
<Michiellll> nobody?
<BlackFireNova> Bear with me Phlak_user  I'm hunting for those entries.   I'm not sure how to search in this terminal (if it's possible)
<phlak_user> BlackFireNova, using the "Search" menu?
<BlackFireNova> LOL  (bangs head on desk)  Still thinking like old DOS, wasn't aware there WAS a menu.
<BlackFireNova> phlak_user, maybe there is some kind of time delay for the system to suss out the modem, because it has just connected.  Weird indeed
<BlackFireNova> LOL maybe it was my banging the head on the desk, jarred it into operation (takes an aspirin)
<Sidewinder1> BlackFireNova, To "fix" most things electronic, just give them a "good thrashing." :D
<harsh343> dr_willis, I am trying cd Downloads then ls nothing to display
<BlackFireNova> LOL Sidewinder.  Like when I was in a camera repair class, one of the guys joked.  It's easy to get the smoke OUT of a circuit...........  but a F.... of a lot harder to get it back IN again, LOLOL
<Michiellll> well so far for trying to install ubuntu :/
<dr_willis> harsh343:  could be its all gone.. ls -al shows anything? does ls -al show anything in the parrent directory?
<Besogon> Does someone know how-to capture DV video (FireWire)????
<BlackFireNova> Thank you all for your kind assistance.    BlackFireNova is signing off.   Be well, All.  Goodnight
<alexluya> anyone use feh as image viewer,how to set it as default viewer?It has been installed but didn't show in "open with" list.
<deej1976> harsh343: df -lh | pastebinit
<Sidewinder1> harsh343, Perhaps you inadvertently 'moved", (hopefully not 'deleted'), the files that were in download. Try a search, in nautilus, of the entire drive, for an exact file-name that you're sure "was" in Downloads..
<harsh343> deej1976, you will have to be enable the component called 'universe'
<harsh343> message shown
<harsh343> dr_willis, drwxr-xr-x  2 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 2011-11-24 16:33 .
<harsh343> drwxr-xr-x 21 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 2011-11-24 17:08 ..
<deej1976> harsh343: Can you pastebin the output of df -lh
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<harsh343> deej1976, ok
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/v0qrS360
<deej1976> harsh343: You currently do not have the old filesystem mounted.
<harsh343> deej1976, then ?
<deej1976> sudo fdisk -l
<deej1976> pastebin plz
<harsh343> ok
<Besogon> Does someone know how-to capture DV video (FireWire)????
<MonkeyDust> remind me, what's firewire again?
<deej1976> !info dvgrab
<ubottu> dvgrab (source: dvgrab): grab digital video data via IEEE1394 and USB links. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.5-1build3 (oneiric), package size 126 kB, installed size 356 kB
<MonkeyDust> ah yes, the apple cable
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/1RqH1geZ
<deej1976> harsh343: sudo mkdir /mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt ; cd /mnt/harsh/Downloads ; ls
<dr_willis> apple claims all sorts of standards as their own. :)
<sKeiths> i'm looking at upgrading hardy to lucid with do-release-upgrade, but i noted that it will remove heartbeat-2. will upgrading break my drbd?
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/CiJkngYR
<harsh343> my username is hary
<laoli> harsh343: could you tell me how to post these logs?
<harsh343> laoli, means ?
<laoli> harsh343: how to post the logs in the "pastebin.com"?
<DSNx> laoli: Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<Sidewinder1> !pastebin | laoli
<ubottu> laoli: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<laoli> DSNx: thank you
<deej1976> harsh343: cd /mnt/home/hary/Downloads
<DSNx> laoli: enter name, paste logs click send
<fff> hi
<harsh343> laoli, I am using other system for chat and i have wi-fi in my office so by using gtalk and pastebin
<laoli> harsh343: i'm using emacs for irc...
<harsh343> deej1976, next ?
<deej1976> ls -lart into pastebin
<harsh343> laoli, emacs for mac os ?
<sKeiths> i pressed y anyhow. upgrade in progress.
<harsh343> ye now i see my downloads now what next
<alexluya> I knew that update "/home/alex/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list"
<laoli> harsh343: no, emacs for linux
<laoli> harsh343: i think you have already find your Downloads folder
<harsh343> deej1976, now i am able to see there names in command prompt
<harsh343> laoli, nopes right now some one can help me to find it
<laoli> harsh343: sorry, just cd /mnt and then "ls". what do you get?
 * Michiellll is gonna try one last time
<Michiellll> Can anyone help me find out why the installation stops and just keeps showing the loading screen?
<Sidewinder1> harsh343, Perhaps you inadvertently 'moved", (hopefully not 'deleted'), the files that were in download. Try a search, in nautilus, of the entire drive, for an exact file-name that you're sure "was" in Downloads..
<deej1976> nautilus /mnt/home/hary/Downloads
<harsh343> ok deej1976
<deej1976> harsh343: Plug-in a usb stick and copy them off
<harsh343> deej1976, sudo also
<laoli> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deej1976> harsh343: maybe
<harsh343> deej1976, yes
<harsh343> deej1976, i have only one USB and i am using live through this
<harsh343> deej1976, and also i have two os in my system so it is possible to paste in the other drive
<deej1976> harsh343: yes just mount one of the other drives i.e. sudo mkdir /win_mnt /dev/sda# ( were # is the partition number of other os )
<harsh343> deej1976, ok
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, Have you already installed it or are you only trying to run from Live CD, in order to install?
<laoli> deej1976: how to list all the partitions or harddisks? fdisk -l?
<chroot> hi, how to use talk command in ubuntu.
<deej1976> laoli: sudo fdisk -l
<chroot> it doesn't work
<chroot> how
<laoli> deej1976: thx
<deej1976> chroot: sudo apt-get install talk ?
<Michiellll> Sidewinder1 i downloaded it here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download, burned it and put it in the laptop, it just stops doing anything at some point with the loading screen
<chroot> i installed the talk
<chroot> and then?
<harsh343> deej1976, Thanks very much again You are always helpful for me
<chroot> when i type talk in terminal,  with usename , it dosen't work
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, Did you md5sum the ISO, prior to burning it "at the slowest speed?"
<deej1976> talk [userid]
<Michiellll> no
<deej1976> talk [userid] [ttyname]
<chroot> deej1976,  userid?
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, That's the first thing I'd try.
<Sidewinder1> md5sum | Michiellll
<deej1976> chroot: man talk: If you wish to talk to someone on your own machine, then person is just the person's login name.
<Michiellll> no when i press the power button it shows the last line before acpid:exiting being "checking for running unattended-upgrades:"
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | Michiellll
<ubottu> Michiellll: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Michiellll> does that mean anything
<Michiellll> and i'll do that
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | Michiellll
<ubottu> Michiellll: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Michiellll> i said i'll do that :p
<Sidewinder1> :D
<chroot> deej1976, when i type talk usename, i got this:[Checking for invitation on caller's machine]
<harsh343> deej1976, I run this command sudo apt-get remove sqlite* and my ubuntu corrupted why ?
<harsh343> I am trying this command in the morning
<deej1976> harsh343: Can you pastebin the completed output
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, If they match exactly, you then, might try re-burning at the slowest speed; also make sure you downloaded the correct version; 32 bit for 32 bit, etc..
<chroot> and deej1976 , have you ever used the talk command
<chroot> ?
<harsh343> deej1976, now it is not possible to paste this command because right now my ubuntu is corrupted and i am using live usb
<harsh343> right now
<harsh343> this thing happen in the morning right now it is evening here
<deej1976> chroot: Not for a long time, just truying now
<micsch> hi, i habe a problem since the last kernel update: VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown block (0,0)
<deej1976> harsh343: I'm not going to be able to help with out the output
<Michiellll> Sidewinder1 where can i find the md5 file?
<harsh343> deej1976, ok
<harsh343> I want to install fresh ubuntu 11
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | Michiellll
<ubottu> Michiellll: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, Was that what you're looking for?
<harsh343> again now what i can do deej1976 i am also using XP
<Michiellll> Sidewinder1 no but i found a md5sum.txt on the disc that it seems to be
<Michiellll> seems to be taking a while tho
<deej1976> chroot: talk username@localhost
<harsh343> deej1976, I want to install fresh ubuntu 11.10 and i am using live usb right now
<harsh343> i have an option install ubuntu but i donot want to disturb my other OS also which is XP
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, Are you currently using Windows?
<Michiellll> Sidewinder1 yes
<chroot> deej1976, still nothing. i got this
<chroot> :
<chroot> [Checking for invitation on caller's machine]
<Michiellll> one did not match
<Michiellll> ./casper/filesystem.squashfs: FAILED
<Sidewinder1> Perhaps, have a look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Michiellll> doesnt seem vital, it isnt right?
<deej1976> harsh343: If you go with install, it will prompt you with and harddisk installation option, along the lines of Wipe of all os's, install along side old ubuntu install, and install fresh copy ( wiping out old ubuntu )
<Michiellll> Sidewinder1 i just checked it
<Michiellll> one didn't match
<Michiellll> ./casper/filesystem.squashfs: FAILED
<Michiellll> but that doesnt seem vital
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, If the md5sums don't match, exactly, you need to re-download the ISO, md5sum that new one; then, burn at the slowest speed..
<deej1976> chroot: Is the other user connected? try last username | head and use the pts terminal
<deej1976> chroot: e.g talk username@localhost pts/2
<deej1976> chroot: I've got this working on 11.10 just now
<orated> How to switch X session in the system connected with ssh? ie to change from display manager to tty?
<helloworld> Hello! How can I connect to an ftp server from my terminal window?
<Michiellll> Sidewinder1 ok i'll do that
<dr_willis> orated:  if you want to kill the x session remotely. 'sudo service lightdm stop'
<deej1976> helloworld: ftp remote.server.com
<harsh343> deej1976, when i click on install option message display Unmount partitions the are in use ? /dev/sda   NO and Yes what i can do ?
<helloworld> deej1976: Ok but where do I put the username and password for it?
<deej1976> harsh343: In a commandline umount the two filesystems you mount eariler
<chroot> deej1976,  i got confused,  what the command the another user should input?
<helloworld> deej1976: and of course the port number
<deej1976> helloworld: It will prompt when connected to the server
<helloworld> deej1976: Alright! Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, Before you go, this is a great step-by-step: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<harsh343> deej1976, what i can do right now i have two options yes or no and cancel
<fff> hi
<deej1976> helloworld: ftp should be 21 be standard
<gardebienk> salut
<harsh343> port number 22 i think se deej1976
<harsh343> so*
<orated> dr_willis: Yes, stopping display manager is fine with me but will stopping drop the session to tty?
<Michiellll> Sidewinder1 thanks but it doesnt seem to show anything i dont know, i just cant do much of anything when the loading screen doesnt end :P
<gardebienk> sava
<dr_willis> orated:  if X is not running.. it will go to the console.
<harsh343> deej1976, command for unmount ? i click on cancel
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, That's 'cause you got a 'bad' ISO... I think..
<orated> dr_willis: What I meant to ask is like how Ctrl+F1 2..etc key combination helps to change the x session, in the same way can that be done from server on a client system when using ssh
<valentin> salut
<valentin> tu me voi kev
<gardebienk> oui
<valentin> c nul
<gardebienk> ouais
<valentin> de quoi ?
<gardebienk> c nul
<Michiellll> Sidewinder1 we'll find out soon enough :p
<gardebienk> c nul
<valentin> oui mai quoi
<gardebienk> je ais pas cest toi qui me la dit
<scarleo>  I'm trying to register an account over at brainstorm.ubuntu.com but it won't send me an email. Also tried password reminder but it wont send anything either. #ubuntu-brainstorm seems pretty dead
<dr_willis> orated:  cant say ive ever needed to remotely force a remote box to the console..
<BlueEagle> !fr | valentin
<ubottu> valentin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sidewinder1> Michiellll, Good Luck!
<valentin> oui mai di pa oui si tu c pa
<BlueEagle> !fr | gardebienk
<ubottu> gardebienk: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<valentin> join #ubuntu-fr
<BlueEagle> You missed the /
<GirlyGirl> valentin: C'est "/ join " et non pas join
<orated> dr_willis: What if I do that on server system itself. One terminal window is open connected to ssh controlling/monitoring it. One more terminal tab opened to control it but with different purpose?
<BlueEagle> /join not / join
<dr_willis> orated:  i dont get what you are trying to do.
<orated> dr_willis: I'll try that
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have a problem with sound on an Intel HDA card. Playback works fine , however my mic does not work at all for some reason. pavucontrol finds the twin mic system but cannot record any input from it
<GirlyGirl> Any ideas?
<deej1976> harsh343:P umount /dev/sda# ( #corresponds to partition number )
<Besogon> Does someone know how-to capture DV video (FireWire)????
<deej1976> !info dvgrab
<ubottu> dvgrab (source: dvgrab): grab digital video data via IEEE1394 and USB links. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.5-1build3 (oneiric), package size 126 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Besogon> pale3: I mean something that has more friendly interface... not command line
<scriptwarlock> Besogon, try kino
<dr_willis> i find the command line friendly...
<dr_willis> :)
<Anomie21> Hi, I'm using Empathy messenger? Why did Ubuntu move away from Pidgin? I feel like I've went back 10 years as this program is seriously lacking features...
<dr_willis> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 695 kB, installed size 2336 kB
<dr_willis> install pidgin if you want.
<scriptwarlock> dr_willis, not all fingers has the power to type :)
<dr_willis> use your toes! :0
<Anomie21> dr_willis: Will it still interact with the 'chat' icon on my taskbar?
<scriptwarlock> hahha lol
<Besogon> scriptwarlock: OH!!! dvgrab and Kino use raw1394 module!! I haven't one!!! How to get it?
<deej1976> Anomie21: !info pigdin
<cipherboy> Anomie21: it provides its own pidgin
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have a problem with sound on an Intel HDA card. Playback works fine , however my mic does not work at all for some reason. pavucontrol finds the twin mic system but cannot record any input from it
<cipherboy> *whoops, sorry, it provides its own pidgin icon
<Anomie21> Ah
<Besogon> scriptwarlock: I'd use KINO for sure but it not works due to the reason I told
<Anomie21> Anyone know why they 'downgraded' to Empathy?
<scriptwarlock> Besogon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<deej1976> Anomie21: Empathy has MSN video chat I believe
<flexd> Uh, as root the norwegian characters æøå work, as a normal user they do not. In irssi on the normal user it worked once I did set_termcharset utf-8.
<Anomie21> deej1976: I'd imagine, that on a whole, ubuntu users are more likely to use IRC than MSN
<flexd> locale is set to en_US.UTF-8 on both users, what am I doing wrong? :-/
<cipherboy> Anomie21: sorry, I misread your qustion Ubuntu has used Empathy for a while now (~3 releases if I am correct). Just uninstall it and install pidgin.
<Besogon> scriptwarlock: I've read it up... Still I miss the modules. They simply don't exist in ubuntu :(
<cipherboy> Not hard to fix.
<Besogon> without them I can't capture DV video
<deej1976> Anomie21: Pidgin can do IRC as while
<deej1976> ~well
<Anomie21> deej1976: It can connect to IRC but it's that lacking in features that it isn't really usable
<cipherboy> Anomie21: so run sudo apt-get remove empathy && sudo apt-get install pidgin and everything is bright and sunny.
<scriptwarlock> Besogon, never used firewire before coz my cam has hard drive inside.
<Anomie21> cipherboy: I am, just thought it was a weird move by Ubuntu
<deej1976> Anomie21: I'm a pidgin, iirsi user
<deej1976> Anomie21: didn't like empathy
<cipherboy> Anomie21: And what do you think of unity? And ditto, I use pidgin. webchat.freenode.net for IRC.
<Anomie21> cipherboy: unit?
<Anomie21> *unity?
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have a problem with sound on an Intel HDA card. Playback works fine , however my mic does not work at all for some reason. pavucontrol finds the twin mic system but cannot record any input from it
<JusticeZero> Heya..
<cipherboy> Anomie21: What release are you on?
<Anomie21> cipherboy: 2sec, hurting my head trying to read in this, installed xchat
<Anomie22> cipherboy, I'm on 11.10
<JusticeZero> I have a confession.. I love Unity's dash. *cry* But i'm not sure i'm much of a fan of Unity itself, and not just because my better laptop freezes all the time with it. I've tried tinkering with e17 (because Everything seems similar to the dash) but my efforts are backfiring in stupid ways. Is there a Dash/Everything like addon for XFCE or LX?
<cipherboy> Anomie22: You have 11.10 and no unity? They added it for real in 11.04...
<JusticeZero> might have upgraded to it..
<Anomie22> cipherboy, I installed 11.04 today then used the updater to update to 11.10
<Anomie22> what is unity?
<iceroot> !unity | Anomie22
<ubottu> Anomie22: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<iceroot> Anomie22: the old netbook-remix interface
<pkundu> i want to boot xubuntu 11.10 in runlevel 3 by default. how to do that.thanks for help
<Anomie22> Oh, yeah I'm probably using that then - what does that have to do with IRC? o.O
<JusticeZero> Unity is the desktop that they released with 11.04. It's controversial to say the least, since it's sort've unfinished and an attempt to move away from GNOME for essentially political reasons.
<iceroot> !runlevel | pkundu
<ubottu> pkundu: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have a problem with sound on an Intel HDA card. Playback works fine , however my mic does not work at all for some reason. pavucontrol finds the twin mic system but cannot record any input from it
<bosman> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pkundu> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<deej1976> !info raw1394-dev | Besogon:
<ubottu> Besogon:: Package raw1394-dev does not exist in oneiric
<cipherboy> Anomie22: It doesn't, but since you didn't like the switch from pidgin to empathy, I thought you would have been using Ubuntu for long enough to know the differences between the UIs.
<Anomie22> cipherboy, I used Ubuntu a few years. I noticed the change in UI when I came back, just didn't know what it was called.
<deej1976> !info libraw1394-11 | Besogon:
<ubottu> Besogon:: libraw1394-11 (source: libraw1394): library for direct access to IEEE 1394 bus (aka FireWire). In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (oneiric), package size 35 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Anomie22> *a few years ago
 * JusticeZero doesn't know sound, alas.
<Anomie22> I like unity though, it's A LOT more user-friendly when I last used Ubuntu (used it from when I was 15-19)
<cipherboy> BTW, any way to hide these join/part messages in the webchat?
<Sanus> Hooooooly crap.  Distro upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and metacity randomly dies right in the midst of it all.
<harsh343> deej1976, there ?
<deej1976> harsh343: yes
<ragnarok> Hey. I go at system > additional drivers and i see 2 options for my gpu: 1) ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver 2) ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post release updates).
<ragnarok> what to get?
<cipherboy> Sorry guys, have to drop. Virtualbox demands too many (scarce) resources.
<Sanus> Hoooooly crap you guys
<deej1976> ragnarok: Chicken and Chips, always nice ?
<Sanus> Doing a distro upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10.  Is metacity supposed to die in the middle of it?
<ragnarok> deej1976: on our subject please now
<harsh343> deej1976, I am using ssh @ip and after using password i am in live: now after using cd i am here live:/var/www# now i want to copy my single folder and paste the same place with different name what i can do
<Anomie22> Sanus, didnt for me
<kamilnadeem> what is the shorcut for show desktop in UBuntu 11.10?
<kamilnadeem> i am doing super+d , but is not working?
<Sanus> Cause it did.  And it's not looking pretty.  I've had several failed updates in the last half hour because of power drops, so now I'm wondering if this partition is ded, or even worse -- if the hard drive is ded.
<harsh343> I have  folder name dashboard_devtest and i want to copy this folder in the same place with name dashboard_uat
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<deej1976> ragnarok: Sorry missed your question, holding head in shame
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Hi
<BluesKaj> hi kamilnadeem
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: whats the shortcut for show desktop in Ubuntu 11.10?
<harsh343> deej1976, see this link http://pastebin.com/Gxp8s6bY
<deej1976> harsh343: Try sudo cp -r dashboard_devtest dashboard_uat
<deej1976> harsh343: This will put a copy of dashboard_devtest in dashboard_uat
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, dunno I'm on KDE
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: No prob
<harsh343> deej1976, not copyied
<harsh343> deej1976, dashboard_uat contains empty files
<cipherboy> Anyone running w8 in a vbox? I am trying to install but I get the error "VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration is not available on your system. Certain guests (e.g. OS/2 and QNX) require this feature and will fail to boot without it." on startup.
<cipherboy> never mind, it was just a slow boot. :/
<deej1976> harsh343: what does dashboard_devtest contain ?
<harsh343> deej1976, so many files in this folder and i want to copy all those files
<harsh343> also
<harsh343> dashboard_uas
<harsh343> dashboard_uat*
<JusticeZero> If I wanted to run e17 off one of the *buntus, is there one that would be better suited for it?
<bazhang> JusticeZero, not really no, get their repos to install
<deej1976> harsh343: sudo cp -r dashboard_devtest dashboard_devtest1 ?
<netadmin1> ns id bjdu54Fsd3
<bazhang> netadmin1, better to id to services in a different window
<bhavesh> Whenever I connect my earphones I get sound from speakers as well as earphones simultaneously. How can I fix that?
<bhavesh> it works perfect in windows 7.
<JusticeZero> Id tried it before but seemed to be missing things.
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have a problem with my microphone. It does not work at all. However if I remove pulseaudio it does. Is there any way to get it working with pulse audio?
<GirlyGirl> Please help
<x3qt0r> ola buntus
<cipherboy_loc> GirlyGirl: Have you tried opening the sound properties and selecting the inbut device?
<x3qt0r> can i install ubuntu on my sd card without disturbing the mbr of hard drive?
<x3qt0r> the system already has a hdd'
<harsh343> deej1976, i want to delete my folder dashboard_uatprevious see this http://pastebin.com/C81LE38g
<GirlyGirl> cipherboy_loc: I use Kubuntu .. what "input" do you want me to select?
<GirlyGirl> cipherboy_loc: pavucontrol shows no activity for both mics
<cipherboy_loc> GirlyGirl: sorry, not familier with kde/kubuntu, I use gnome2.
<GirlyGirl> x3qt0r: When you install don't select boot loader to install on /dev/sda
<murlidhar1> i am getting kernel panic in my desktop. anyone help me :|
<GirlyGirl> x3qt0r: Install it to whatever device the sd card is and then boot the sd card
<x3qt0r> nothing else/
<x3qt0r> ?
<x3qt0r> just this/
<x3qt0r> ?
<GirlyGirl> cipherboy_loc: All the same the settings available are same in sound properties what would you sugest to do if this were gnome 2?
<cipherboy_loc> Yes.
<cipherboy_loc> GirlyGirl: in my gnome2 sound settings there is a tab called input. In there there is a place to select device, are you sure that your mic is selected?
<cipherboy_loc> GirlyGirl: What type of mic are you using? I have a snowball mic which works perfectly. Plug it in, change the input source, go.
<harsh343> deej1976, there ?
<cipherboy_loc> Whoops.
<GirlyGirl> cipherboy_loc: Yes it is selected
<cipherboy_loc> And you have tried recording audio and gotten nothing? Interesting. What type of mic (usb, etc)?
<Tindo> can anyone tell me how i can stop ubuntu from changing wallpaper by itself?
<GirlyGirl> cipherboy_loc: There are two mics . both embedded on the laptop
<GirlyGirl> cipherboy_loc: pavucontrol detects no sound input from either mic nor the skype or anything else ... unless I uninstall pulseaudio ... I think it used to work before on 11.10 and I am 100% sure it worked in earlier releases
<Tindo> i guess that would be a no
<cipherboy_loc> Tindo: what is your issue?
<cipherboy_loc> Tindo: Sorry, clarification, what is it changing to?
<GirlyGirl> cipherboy_loc: pavucontrol detects no sound input from either mic nor the skype or anything else ... unless I uninstall pulseaudio ... I think it used to work before on 11.10 and I am 100% sure it worked in earlier releases
<cipherboy_loc> GirlyGirl: sorry, can't help you, not familiar with mics. Might you need drivers?
<cipherboy_loc> (built in mics that is. I have a desktop)
<yagoo> GirlyGirl, sounds like you need to setup pulseaudio to handle a plugin
<GirlyGirl> yagoo: It can't be a driver issue as it works with pulse uninstalled
<cipherboy_loc> Have to drop, sorry.
<yagoo> GirlyGirl, try looking into what i told ya
<yagoo> GirlyGirl, pulseaudio can be used as a "proxy" driver for other audio layers..
<yagoo> GirlyGirl, if you don't like pulseaudio... you should also setup ~/.asoundrc accordingly..
<yagoo> (check how to make a default ~/.asoundrc online)
<GirlyGirl> yagoo: Don't you think that the mic nopt working is because of a simple config problem
<yagoo> GirlyGirl, you should be able to test your mic with alsa utils..
<kblin> hi folks, I've just installed a natty backport kernel for my lucid system hoping to fix a wireless driver issue
<kblin> now my dkms module for the graphics card refuses to build
<kblin> any goo dway to fix that?
<GirlyGirl> yagoo: The mic works with alsa and without pulseaudio
<GirlyGirl> yagoo: Its only that once pulseaudio is installed it stops
<yagoo> GirlyGirl, i'm too lazy.. i just got the first result on this.. http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2008/05/23/skype-microphone-problem-and-complete-pulse-audio-setup-in-ubuntu/
<yagoo> :)
<yagoo> what i've been telling ya..
<yagoo> pulseaudio plugins and ~/.asoundrc
<Naked89> hi
<yagoo> dunno if ~/.asoundrc still applies to oneiric however.. don't see why it shouldn't..
<Naked89> Is linuxmint12 released?
<yagoo> GirlyGirl, can't say those are the exact steps on that webpage.. but i hope that should give the general idea..
<automagic> Hi. I have a question regarding the definitions of the term "hostname" and the (maybe less precisely defined) term "computer name". Given a computer named xyz and bound to a domain name xyz.abc.com is it correct to say that the _hostname_ of the computer is xyz.abc.com and the _computer_name_ is xyz ?
<yagoo> automagic, hostname is fine.
<BluesKaj> yagoo, ~/.asoundrc does , i use it for my pci m-audio soundcard
<badosu> hello, im having a little trouble trying to raise the number of sockets, can somebody help me?
<capcook> hello emmabottolo
<badosu> i set the ulimit through /etc/security/limits.conf but it still stops at 1024
<automagic> The term hostname seems to be used for both xyz and xyz.abc.com, and I have to have terms for xyz and xyz.abc.com, which wouldn't be interchangable.
<yagoo> automagic, fqdn hostname vs hostname
<yagoo> pfff :)
<automagic> yagoo: I guess that will have to do. Thanks.
<dbolser_> hello
<fragy> Hi. I have 64-bit linux. How can I install 32-bit SDL libraries?
<dbolser_> I'm mounting a samba share like this "nautilus --no-desktop smb://..."
<dbolser_> where is that actually mounted?
<dbolser_> i.e. so I can see teh files with a terminal
<yagoo> dbolser_, look into dbus stuff
<jussi> dbolser_: I am by no means sure, but Id hazard a wild guess to /media/
<yagoo> dbolser_, and stuff related to gvfs
<dbolser_> jussi: checked the usual places
<dbolser_> including df
<yagoo> pfff
<dbolser_> yagoo: what is that going to tell me?
<jussi> dbolser_: heh, strange.
<yagoo> dbolser_, that will tell you where to look.. use "apropos dbus"
<BluesKaj> dbolser_, ssh perhaps
<kblin> dbolser_: gnome mounts locally
<dbolser_> i.e. can I or can't I see it from the cli when mounted through nautilus?
<dbolser_> ty yagoo
<geirha> dbolser_: ~/.gvfs/
<kblin> dbolser_: per user
<kblin> dbolser_: what geirha said
<dbolser_> BluesKaj: I want to run emacs locally, so I don't want to ssh
<dbolser_> ty geirha
<BluesKaj> dbolser_, ok
<dbolser_> woop
<dbolser_> is the bug in gnome-terminal fixed to let me use ctrl-f/b to move around?
<dbolser_> currently it calls up the menu, which I don't want
<dbolser_> (even when I 'untick' show menubar
<qmr_> anyone here had success with steam / steam games?
<qmr_> I have the steam client installed... dunno if the games I want to play will work or not though..
<dbolser_> thanks all
<jrib> dbolser_: try and see?  Or check the bug report at bugs.ubuntu.com?  Have you tried disabling menu accelerators?  What about checking for keyboard shortcuts inside gnome-terminal itself?  Why not just use a different terminal emulator like urxvt for example?
<Anomie211> Can anyone tell me why this is happening? :  http://i.imgur.com/9FdRA.png
<auronandace> Anomie211: looks like you are trying to highlight something
<Anomie211> auronandace: Yeah but it just pops up randomly sometimes and won't go away
<GirlyGirl> yagoo: Seems to be a funny bug .. if I disable the right mic completely, the left works
<mikubuntu> i don't know how to install the software for this worldwide community project, i wonder if some of the ops could look at it and see if someone would like to do a community page about it http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/
<gomo> Hey
<gomo> I'm using UFW
<gomo> And it's blocking packets it shouldn't
<gomo> I'm seeing [UFW BLOCKED] logs that match exactly the "allow" rule
<gomo> Is there any common reason this might happen?
<sKeiths> my machine wont boot. after grub, i get [  0.666460] kernel panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<auronandace> Anomie211: using a touchpad?
<Anomie211> auronandace: nope
<carlos> ?
<Guest68306> ?
<sKeiths> i have no idea what to do next, any help
<auronandace> Anomie211: just a regular mouse?
<Anomie211> auronandace: yep
<auronandace> Anomie211: odd
<Anomie211> auronandace: I use the alt/ctrl+tab short cuts a lot though and that seems to trigger it
<azery> hello there
<azery> is it possible to select word from terminal w/o using the mouse ?
<DemonWitch> hey
<UrbanShaman> azery: what are you trying to accomplish?
<DemonWitch> is it a good idea to use 64bit square flash on ubuntu rather than the default package?
<azery> just need to select
<azery> for ls -l
<azery> for example i just like to select ls -l
<DemonWitch> someone tell me
<subb1> hello everyone. i had an error on mounting ntfs partition on ubuntu.. after reading the error a tech here advised me to run check disk from windows first.
<szal> DemonWitch: Square is outdated, Flash 11 has a native 64bit version
<azery> to copy then paste without using the mouse
<azery> possible ?
<DemonWitch> szal: is this the default flash in 64bit 10.10 ubuntu?
<UrbanShaman> avery: you could use tab to autocomplete..
<subb1> But when I connected the external HDD on windows, the partition is not coming up on my computer
<DemonWitch> szal: i installed a flash from package manager
<subb1> how do i run a check disk then?
<azery> YOU DONT GET MY QUESTION
<azery> how to select ls -l
<szal> !caps | azery
<ubottu> azery: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<azery> for example t
<sKeiths> i think do-release-upgrade may have created a new kernel thats not booting. how do i boot my old kernel?
<azery> how to select ls -l for example without using the mouse from terminal
<azery> how to do ?
<azery> that's all nothing related with tab for autocomplete
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| azery
<ubottu> azery: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> sKeiths: press Shift when you turn on your pc to show Grub menu
<azery> it 's question of selection not autocompleting
<azery> autocompletion
<DemonWitch> RAGE MOAR szal YOU SON OF A BITCH
<Khas> I'm trying to create a bridge interface to use layer 2 openvpn, but I'm having trouble creating it.  I've got eth0, and I've defined br0, and br0 ifups, but when it does the SSH connection (in fact every connection to the server) drops.
<Khas> Can anyone help?
<azery> do you get ?
<UrbanShaman> azery: What do you need the selection to do? I do not know a way to do copy/paste stuff in terminal with keyboard, but that is mainly as I have not ever needed to.
<enigma456> hello .  have problem ...   >>       su
<enigma456> Password:
<enigma456> Cannot execute exit: No such file or directory
<llutz> enigma456: use sudo
<enigma456> dosn't work
<enigma456> i try to fix that  5 h
<Robson9776> hello, can I post a question here? am I interrupting?
<UrbanShaman> azery: so my question is: what do you want to do with the selection?
<szal> !ask | Robson9776
<ubottu> Robson9776: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<enigma456> sudo -s     but this one is diferent  root
<UrbanShaman> Robson9776: Just go ahead and ask
<Robson9776> thanks. I found a strange symbol when I use 'ls - a' to see what's in my directory
<enigma456>  su
<enigma456> Password:
<enigma456> Cannot execute exit: No such file or directory
<enigma456> is like
<FloodBot1> enigma456: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enigma456> cant
<Robson9776> there's a file named #gamm01
<enigma456> execute exit
<Sidewinder1> !enter | enigma456
<ubottu> enigma456: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Robson9776> what kind of file started with hash (#) ?
<Myrtti> enigma456: su is not supposed to work anyway
<Myrtti> enigma456: use sudo
<sKeiths> my root is at /dev/mapper/here-root on type ext3. in recovery mode it says cannot open "mapper/here-root"
<MonkeyDust> su means switch user, not super user
<zykotick9> Robson9776, i don't think there is any "standard", or general rule, for files starting with a #
<Sidewinder1> Myrtti, Just out of curiousity, doesn't sudo stand for Super-User Do?
<Robson9776> zykotick9 : well, here's what I have : ls -a gammu-smsd/ .          ..       gammu01  gammu03  gammu05  gammu07  gammu09  gammu11  gammu13  gammu15  gammu17  gammu19  gammu21  gammu23  on .#gammu01  gammu00  gammu02  gammu04  gammu06  gammu08  gammu10  gammu12  gammu14  gammu16  gammu18  gammu20  gammu22  gammu24
<Sidewinder1> !pastebin | Robson9776
<ubottu> Robson9776: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> Sidewinder1, from "man sudo" the only mention of super is: sudo allows a permitted user to execute a command as the superuser or another user
<Myrtti> Sidewinder1: possibly. it can be used to be another user as well.
<Tindo> anyone know anything about conky?
<Robson9776> ubottu : thanks. will do...
<ubottu> Robson9776: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Tindo, whats the real question
<VictorCL> I installed this application called rabbitvcs .. and now  Icant find it !!
<VictorCL> how can I check whre is it?
<Tindo> the real question is i have it up and running but i dont know how to edit the scripts to customize it
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 Tindo this may help
<MonkeyDust> VictorCL  try locate rabbitvcs
<moriz> victor: which rabbitvcs
<zykotick9> Robson9776, the # file actually starts with a . meaning it's a hidden file - no idea what gammu-smsd is.
<Sidewinder1> Myrtti, zykotick9, Thanks; I guess that the "other" user, in that case is root..
<Tindo> thanks
<harsh343> Hello all what does this command do sudo chown -R volition:volition /var/www ??????????????????
<VictorCL> http://wiki.rabbitvcs.org/wiki/install/ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> gammu is a mobile phone app
<llutz> harsh343: "man chown" tells you what this does
<zykotick9> Sidewinder1, "other" is the quote i have you means any user other the system, "other" then root (super user)
<DeadKings> Anyone feel like hand holding a complete nOOb through a package install. I need to install crafty 23.4 to a specific Dir and am clueless
<theadmin> harsh343: Sets the owner and the group of /var/www to "volition".
<VictorCL> locate rabbitvcs return nothing
<zykotick9> Sidewinder1, sudo is "switch user do"
<Sidewinder1> OIC
<Sidewinder1> Thanx.
<Khas> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<harsh343> theadmin, ok and if i am using this then sudo chown -R root:root /var/www
<sKeiths> i have read somewhere that if i add " rootdelay=10 " it might work. can anyone suggest how i add this
<Robson9776> zykotick9 : it's my file. just confuse with the # sign. shouldn't be started with dot (.) if it's a hidden file?
<theadmin> harsh343: I suppose, that'd set it to root
<zykotick9> Robson9776, yes a . means a hidden file - but the # doesn't really mean anything
<himanshu> HLO
<harsh343> theadmin, ok and i am using this in ssh@ip then ?
<harsh343> if*
<moriz> victor, have you tried: which rabbitvcs
<theadmin> harsh343: Why would you care about whether it's a local or remote machine? Same effect either way...
<MonkeyDust> Robson9776  use less to see what's in the file
<Robson9776> zykotcik9 : ok, I will delete it. thanks for your info
<harsh343> theadmin, ok
<VictorCL> /usr/bin/rabbitvcs
<moriz> so thats where it is
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<Robson9776> MonkeyDust : I have 'mc' here ;-)
<zykotick9> !tab > Robson9776
<ubottu> Robson9776, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> mc is midnight commander, what about it?
<enigma456> still can't login  with su  to be root
<zykotick9> enigma456, don't
<theadmin> enigma456: Not possible on Ubuntu, use "sudo -i"
<szal> enigma456: you're not listening..  don't use 'su', use 'sudo'
<MonkeyDust> enigma456  don't try to be root if you don't know what you"re doing
<Myrtti> enigma456: use sudo
<Robson9776> MonkeyDust: I prefer to use it. instead of 'less'
<enigma456> ok wait :)
<MonkeyDust> Robson9776  F3 to read the file
<Robson9776> MonkeyDust: sure.
<Sidewinder1> !root > enigma456
<ubottu> enigma456, please see my private message
<enigma456> when i type sudo -i   i got                sudo: shell: command not found
<MonkeyDust> enigma456  don't try to be root if you don't know what you"re doing
<enigma456> i'm learning adminoistration so i nead that
<MonkeyDust> which is obviously the case
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<enigma456> monkey dust jus give me answer or maybe you dinn't know
<enigma456> ?:)
<theadmin> enigma456: You were given the answer, you're not doing it right though
<tyrael2210> hello everyone
<DeadKings> Anyone feel like hand holding a complete nOOb through a package install. I need to install crafty 23.4 in a specific and am clueless
<MonkeyDust> enigma456  i do not advice root questions to newbies
<DeadKings> folder
<enigma456> :)
 * Sidewinder1 Is now waiting for some 'wise-acre', to chime in with the ar em, stuff..
<harsh343> theadmin, there ?
<theadmin> harsh343: Yes?
<Robson9776> is there someone who ever done dealing with 'gammu' that I can start 'private message' with? thanks.
<tyrael2210> i have a problem with ubuntu 11.10 and ati driver, after installing and reboot the monitor is black with the vritten "resolution not supported"
<xangua> !pm | Robson9776
<ubottu> Robson9776: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<enigma456> sudo: shell: command not found
<enigma456>            o got just that when i type what you tell me
<xangua> enigma456: because there is no shell comand¿
<tyrael2210> any suggestions?
<xangua> .........
<auronandace> enigma456: what are you trying to do, you seem confused
<enigma456> and how to fix
<enigma456> because u know the coomand sudo -i is
<zykotick9> xangua, i interpret that error to mean that something is wrong (already) with the OP's /etc/shells or perhaps they've removed bash?
<enigma456> i spend a lot of time to fix that ,, read forums everything but nothing is look like nead to fix something somethere
<Anomie211> Whats everyones fav FTP client?
<MonkeyDust> gftp
<zykotick9> !polls > Anomie211
<ubottu> Anomie211, please see my private message
<harsh343> theadmin, can You please explain this http://pastebin.com/JJPFhpVQ
<btechie> filezilla is nice ftp client if you dual boot
<Anomie211> Ah there's a ubuntu version of filezilla? sweet
<theadmin> harsh343: err... So what do you want me to explain?
<harsh343> theadmin,-rwxr-xr-x 1 www-data root      168 Oct  7 12:11 phpinfo.php
<harsh343>  single line means
<theadmin> harsh343: ...still don't understand what's not clear here
<llutz> harsh343: http://www.columbia.edu/acis/webdev/chmod.html
<harsh343> theadmin, www have permissions ???? for
<theadmin> harsh343: www-data is the owner of this file.
<harsh343> and what is the effect of this command here sudo chown -R root:root /var/www
<harsh343> theadmin,
<theadmin> harsh343: Told you before... It changes the owner and group to root
<sdsdsd> :)
<sdsdsd> :$
<harsh343> theadmin, when i apply this command thenafter owner is root only
<harsh343> not the data
<theadmin> harsh343: Probably you have no rights to run this command, or /var/www is on a weird partition.
<harsh343> theadmin, why i am not able to run this command
<sKeiths> okay, so my problem is booting a partition inside an lvm after upgrading from hardy lts to lucid lts.
<theadmin> harsh343: I just explained.
<harsh343> theadmin, but i am able to run this command
<harsh343> thenafter owner is who root or root data
<harsh343> ?
<theadmin> Ugh...
<MonkeyDust> lol
<faminegod> how do I remove a dpkg that I manually installed?
<llutz> !permissions | harsh343 you should start to read a little bit
<ubottu> harsh343 you should start to read a little bit: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<llutz> faminegod: sudo dpkg -r package
<the_dude_> ping
<DeadKings> okay easy 1 were do apps install to and how can i get to the folder?
<the_dude_> i want to write kernel
<harsh343> theadmin, ok
<theadmin> !ping | the_dude_
<ubottu> the_dude_: another contentless ping... sigh...
 * ede Ping | Could not be resolved to an IP address
<harsh343> theadmin, thanks
<the_dude_> ping
<theadmin> !packages | DeadKings
<ubottu> DeadKings: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<sodelate> ping
<sodelate> quit
<theadmin> DeadKings: Linux does not *have* anything like "Program Files", the programs spread stuff all over the drive
<DeadKings> I need to install to a specific folder though,
<theadmin> DeadKings: That's most normally impossible.
<e01> is it possible to run unity without unity launcher?
<theadmin> DeadKings: Unless you're compiling from source
<theadmin> e01: Huh? What's the point of that?
<MonkeyDust> DeadKings  programs are found in /usr/bin/
<e01> launcher is unusable for me, but i like the panel of the top, in ubuntu classic, the top panel is ugly
<DeadKings> how to get to /usr/bin/  from terminal, this confuses me as I can't get past the home dir
<void_> cd /usr/bin
<DeadKings> thanks I'll try
<auronandace> DeadKings: maybe you should tell us what you are trying to install
<DeadKings> crafty 23.4 chess engine
<linda_> DeadKings,  Have you tried the package manager?
<DeadKings> I need it in a specific folder so a server can access it analyze
<bazhang> DeadKings, its in repos install from there
<auronandace> !info crafty | DeadKings
<nebajoth> ctrl+alt+t keyboard shortcut not functional in gnome3
<ubottu> DeadKings: crafty (source: crafty): state-of-the-art chess engine, compatible with xboard. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 23.4-5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 296 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<DeadKings> I actuall installed from the built in get app but it dissappered, i could not even find it to run
<auronandace> DeadKings: sudo apt-get install crafty
<DeadKings> yes thats the 1 i installed via the built in get app
<bazhang> DeadKings, by built in get app you mean apt-get ?
<linda_> DeadKings, What do you mean, it dissappeared?
<DeadKings> . naw the GUI thingy
<BluesKaj> DeadKings, look in /home/yourusername/Downloads
<theadmin> DeadKings: The configs (and therefore games and such) will be stored separately somewhere under your user's folder
<enigma456> is here  smart man?
<enigma456> nead a simple help
<faminegod> is there a way to add keyboard shortcuts to load programs in unity?
<bazhang> enigma456, just ask
<theadmin> faminegod: Search for the "Keyboard Shortcuts" app
<theadmin> faminegod: Use that.
<Khas> Where's the best place to get help about configuring ubuntu server networking?
<Khas> Is there a #ubuntu-server?
<enigma456> so agen .....   su dosinn't work and  sudo  dosn't work  to try use superuser
<bazhang> Khas, here or #ubuntu-server
<enigma456> i sped f...  2 d to try fix that
<Khas> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> !work | enigma456
<ubottu> enigma456: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DeadKings> If i do sudo apt-get install crafty will it install it to the folder were i issued the command
<auronandace> enigma456: have you been editing /etc/sudoers?
<faminegod> theadmin, i can only have find xfce-keyboard shortcuts...will that do?
<bazhang> enigma456, no cursing here at all
<bazhang> DeadKings, no
<DeadKings> @linda I install teh package and I could not find it anyware  search just returned 'installed' and it does not show up it he desktop menu
<zykotick9> DeadKings, the folder you run apt-get from, makes no difference.  The package itself dictates where it will install to
<dfgas> how do i disable compiz?
<enigma456> think no
<bazhang> DeadKings, try alt f2 crafty
<DeadKings> dang this linux confuses me
<zykotick9> dfgas, if you are using Unity (3d) you don't
<linda_> DeadKings, Why?
<DeadKings> all i need is the bianary
<theadmin> DeadKings: The binary will be /usr/bin/crafty
<linda_> DeadKings, You probably already have it.
<dfgas> zykotick9, gnome
<DeadKings> Well I new to it and ther is no app menu or anything
<thisissparta> The cursor doesn't change when I switch it in Natty Narwhal.
<bazhang> DeadKings, then get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<nebajoth> DeadKings: dpkg -L crafty
<bazhang> DeadKings, try alt f2 and appname to run it
<nebajoth> it will list all files installed by the package
<zykotick9> dfgas, "metacity --replace" might work
<nebajoth> and where they were put
<DeadKings> Ok i uninstall it let me reinstall brb
<zykotick9> dfgas, that's only temporary
<linda_> DeadKings, bazhang has made a suggestion.  Did you try it?
<nebajoth> enigma456: what is the error message you get when trying to run as superuser?
<DeadKings> rub  dpkg -L crafty?
<theadmin> zykotick9: "The package itself dictates where it will install to" << actually, that's false. All packages install to / whatsoever, it's just their contents differ.
<linda_> DeadKings, But did you look in the start menu for it?
<DeadKings> 'run'
<bazhang> DeadKings, alt f2 crafty
<enigma456> su: Authentication failure
<DeadKings> there is no start menu just a bunch of icons
<bazhang> enigma456, use sudo
<nebajoth> enigma456: sudo su
<linda_> DeadKings, Probably called xboard?
<enigma456> ok
<theadmin> DeadKings: Enter it in the search and find it
<nebajoth> and use your login password, not what you set for the superuser
<linda_> DeadKings, Click on the thing with the + on it.
<zykotick9> nebajoth, don't give that incorrect information
<nebajoth> its not incorrect
<nebajoth> it works fine
<bazhang> nebajoth, please dont advice that here. sudo -i for root shell
<linda_> DeadKings, ... which is were you find programs to start.
<theadmin> !worksforme | nebajoth
<ubottu> nebajoth: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<enigma456> try  sudo su     i got    Cannot execute exit: No such file or directory
<linda_> DeadKings, In the search box type xboard
<zykotick9> !notroot > nebajoth
<theadmin> zykotick9: The factoid you want is "!rootsudo"
<theadmin> !rootsudo | nebajoth
<ubottu> nebajoth: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<DeadKings> :( I have no +     I used Ubuntu 1 other time and at the yop right of the bar across the top of screen there was a start menu  11.1 does not have that
<zykotick9> !noroot > nebajoth
<ubottu> nebajoth, please see my private message
<zykotick9> theadmin, close, but it's !noroot
<alexandros12> Hello
<theadmin> zykotick9: Oh, I see.
<alexandros12> i have this problem
<alexandros12> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/864155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864155 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Nonexistent VGA monitor detected on AMD A8-3850 / Asus F1A75-V PRO" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alexandros12> Could anyone help me plesae?
<alexandros12> please
<nebajoth> none of these factoids have any kind of rationalization
<linda_> DeadKings, Or you can just Alt-F2  and type xboard  and hit enter.
<nebajoth> but fine
<alexandros12> ??
<omabena> hello ppl, I'm trying to share music with banshee and itunes, I installed a daap think but I get message about itunes 7 compatibility issues, I'm wondering if there's a workaround
<alexandros12> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/864155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864155 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Nonexistent VGA monitor detected on AMD A8-3850 / Asus F1A75-V PRO" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nebajoth> anyone have any idea for fixing ctrl+alt+t shortcut in gnome3/mutter?
<omabena> thing*
<TK5791> I'm finding Unity more than a little frustrating, should I a: stick with it. b: switch to another Linux OS c: revert back to Win Vista?
<subb1> exit
<alexandros12> lol vista
<subb1> quit
<nebajoth> TK5791: theres another option
<theadmin> TK5791: d) Use another desktop environment, such as XFCE.
<DeadKings> I'm gonna install via the software center, than maybe you peeps can help me grab the binary
<MonkeyDust> TK5791  i don't like it either, so i switched to a different fork
<nebajoth> TK5791: yes, try another desktop environment on ubuntu
<alexandros12> could anyone help me???
<alexandros12> ?
<nebajoth> TK5791: I personally like gnome3 quite a bit
<TK5791> how do I switch to another desktop enviroment?
<theadmin> TK5791: apt-get install the-name-of-the-one-you-choose
<nebajoth> TK5791: You can install Xubuntu if you don't mind installing from scratch
<Touns> TK5791: load the old classical manager
<alexandros12> ?
<theadmin> TK5791: Try: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<nebajoth> TK5791: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nebajoth> TK5791: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<TK5791> theadmin: thamlks
<nebajoth> (for LXDE)
<TK5791> thanks
<theadmin> nebajoth: Not "xubuntu-desktop", you don't want all the default apps that come with it
<nebajoth> hmmm
<theadmin> nebajoth: xfce4 gives you a desktop without the mess
<nebajoth> they make good default apps too
<theadmin> nebajoth: So does "lxde", "kde4", etc, the -desktop packages are... well, weird.
<nebajoth> well, fair enough
<nebajoth> just installing the xfce3 and lxde packages will probably give a cleaner ubuntu experience
<alexandros12> anyone?
<alexandros12> ?
<DeadKings> darn okay I installed it and cannot find it again  alt f2  does nothing
<alexandros12> ?
<TK5791> I'll give XFce4 a try
<nebajoth> DeadKings: dpkg -L crafty (at command line)
<bazhang> alexandros12, fixing that bug? or what
<hemangpatel> can i install ubuntu in USB ?
<alexandros12> i need help
<alexandros12> i can't install ubutnu
<auronandace> !usb | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alexandros12> i get get black screen
<TK5791> I've tried to disable the login keyring to no avail... someone must know how to rid me of this annoyance
<hemangpatel> i need to install ubuntu inside USB..
<bazhang> !helpme | alexandros12
<ubottu> alexandros12: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<hemangpatel> not from USB..
<theadmin> TK5791: k, good luck
<nebajoth> hemangpatel: totally possible
<bazhang> hemangpatel, flash stick? external usb drive or what
<DeadKings> 'usr/games/crafty'
<nebajoth> hemangpatel: just pick the usb drive as the installation target during install
<hemangpatel> flash drive
<theadmin> DeadKings: Yeah, that's the location, except you want it to be like: /usr/games/crafty
<Sidewinder1> alexandros12,  If it's a confirmed bug, you have two choices: Wait until "they" fix it, or fix it yourself.. :-(
<TK5791> ok, xfc4 has installed... do I just reboot?
<alexandros12> yeah sure....
<bazhang> TK5791, log out
<hemangpatel> any partition needed in pendrive ?
<nebajoth> TK5791: that's the simple way. You can also just logout and pick the new desktop environment in the login screen.
<TK5791> bazhang: thanks
<theadmin> TK5791: No need for that, lol, log out, hit the little gear thingo, select "XFCE" and log back in
<DeadKings> If i grab the binary and move it to another location will it still work?
<theadmin> DeadKings: Of course not.
<nebajoth> hemangpatel: have the installer partition the usb drive as usual
<bazhang> DeadKings, why would you want to do that
<nebajoth> DeadKings: you shouldn't need to move it
<DeadKings> :(  I need the binary in a different folder
<nebajoth> DeadKings: Why?
<auronandace> DeadKings: why
<DeadKings> So a server can access it
<bazhang> DeadKings, why do you need it in a different folder
<MonkeyDust> DeadKings  try making a link
<nebajoth> DeadKings: the server can access it in /usr/bin
<nebajoth> DeadKings: you may have to reconfigure it
<nebajoth> DeadKings: or try a symbolic link as bazhang suggested
<TK5791> does anyone know how to disable the login keyring?
<theadmin> TK5791: You can't really disable it, but you can set it to have no password
<zykotick9> TK5791, sure, disable autologin is one way.
<TK5791> theadmin: sounds promising
<theadmin> TK5791: Just use seahorse
<TK5791> if I set no password, will it still appear?
<TK5791> everytime I login?
<TK5791> seahorse?
<theadmin> TK5791: No, it won't appear, and yes, seahorse.
<DeadKings> okay dir from games shows a crafty folder but cd crafty returns Not a directory
<theadmin> TK5791: It's an app that comes preinstalled
<theadmin> DeadKings: Then it's not a folder.
<theadmin> DeadKings: It's a file, binary to be precise.
<TK5791> ok... my windows key won't work in xfc4, so how do I find Seahorse?
<DeadKings> ok  ./crafty  to exicute
<DeadKings> correct
<DeadKings> I would like to copy that file to /home/bots/crafty  anyone give the command please
<TK5791> theadmin: I simply deleted it... would that be right?
<DeadKings> been since dos 3.1 that i worked the command line :)
<fornix> on my hp laptop, when i change brightness of the screen using the function keys, it sets. When I reset my machine, my brightness goes back to being very dim. Doesn't it persist between reboots?
<theadmin> TK5791: Deleted what?
<theadmin> fornix: Yeah, I found that it doesn't
<fornix> theadmin: is it the intended behavior??
<TK5791> theadmin: in seahorses, it has one login keyring... it wouldn't let me modify it, only delete it
<theadmin> TK5791: I see, hm, not even change the password?
<theadmin> fornix: I think... For me it resets to maximal on every boot, lol
<TK5791> theadmin: not even change it... will deleting cause a problem
<TK5791> ?
<theadmin> TK5791: Nah, it will get recreated but you'll lose all saved passwords from gnome apps
<famgod> is there anyway to get rid of the graphical corrution when your running a composition manager and then run a full screen game (the game has really really bad corrution (turning off compositing fixes this, but I dont want to always logout/stop what im doing if I decide to play a game (vid card is radeon mobility 5650)
<TK5791> theadmin: it will get reactivated... so deleting it hasn't changed a thing?
<TK5791> :(
<theadmin> TK5791: Well... it should have
<TK5791> ok... I'll log out and back in again
<theadmin> famgod: Write a script that will do, basically, the following: metacity --replace && yourgame && compiz --replace, it will disable compositing while the game is running, and use that script to start your game
<TK5791> theadmin: so far so good
<CaptainKnots> does anyone know of a good cad program for ubuntu?
<milamber> CaptainKnots: what kind of cad?
<CaptainKnots> similar to autocad
<auronandace> !info qcad | CaptainKnots
<ubottu> CaptainKnots: qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318-9 (oneiric), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3856 kB
<TK5791> now to my next problem. the IRC contact list has disappeared since I switched to xf4c
<CaptainKnots> I'm going to map out furniture placement for when I move
<TK5791> anyone know why?
<admin1> ciao
<famgod> theadmin, alright thanks, i should have thought of that :P
<milamber> CaptainKnots: check out qcad for 2d and brlcad for solid geo
<CaptainKnots> thanks
<admin1> list!
<CaptainKnots> also, any useful repos I should add to a new kubuntu 11.10 install?
<theadmin> CaptainKnots: medibuntu probably
<scalability-junk> hey guys is there any per connection limit with bandwidth in ubuntu by default?
<omabena> hello ppl, I'm trying to share music with banshee and itunes, I installed a daap plugin but I get this message about itunes 7 compatibility issues, so any of you guys know if there's a workaround for sharing with itunes
<theadmin> scalability-junk: No, Ubuntu doesn't limit anything by default.
 * scalability-junk is confused ;) apache isn't limiting, ubuntu isn't, but why is it limited ;)
<theadmin> scalability-junk: If you have slow internet on Ubuntu but it works "fine" on Windows, try disabling IPv6 in your connection properties.
<solofight> people how do i clear the history which appears when i hit Alt+F2 and type some application name ?
<e01> theadmin, expects the usability :D (rofl)
<theadmin> e01: ?
<scalability-junk> theadmin: no it's 1MB/s with one connection, but it goes up to 20MB/s with 20 connections
<theadmin> scalability-junk: Oh, uh... Okay, weird.
<exploits> ls -la
<_ruben> could be tcp window scaling related
<exploits> hi
<capcook> exploits: ls -la ?!?! ahaha :)
<fornix> scalability-junk: r u using pppoe?
<scalability-junk> theadmin: yeah I thought it could be my network, but wget and is fine with 20MB/s on one conncetion
<exploits> :)
<TK5791> sorry had to log out
<solofight> people how do i clear the history which appears when i hit Alt+F2 and type some application name ?
<scalability-junk> fornix: not that I think i do
<TK5791> so does anyone know what since I switched to XFc4 that my #Ubuntu contact list has disappeared?
<fornix> scalability-junk: how do you connect to 20 connections? using 20 virtual ethernet adapters?
<admin1> ciao
<admin1> list grazie
<auronandace> !list | admin1
<ubottu> admin1: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<scalability-junk> strange I dive a bit deeper and when I know more come back thanks for your suggestions
<capcook> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<capcook> whoa ubottu is a bot
<theadmin> capcook: Yes, she is
<capcook> she?
<theadmin> !gender | capcook
<ubottu> capcook: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<capcook> AHAHAHAHAHA
<capcook> lemme try
<capcook> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Sidewinder1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<capcook> wtf?
<auronandace> !botabuse | capcook
<ubottu> capcook: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<capcook> !bottits
<BluesKaj> capcook, what italian site/magazine has suggested that ubuntu is a media serve chatroom?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Mornin'!
<BluesKaj> Hi Sidewinder1
<capcook> BluesKaj, i don't know.
<capcook> i really don't read magazines
<mathews> why my system not showing in the network?
<capcook> i think this bot is really funny
<wolter> where are display and screen settings stored in one's home directory or session configuration?
<axed> lol
<theadmin> wolter: Most probably in GNOME's settings, i.e. dconf
<capcook> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<capcook> eheheh
<Sidewinder1> capcook, You could also "open a private window/chat" with ubottu.
<mathews> why my system not showing in the network
<capcook> i know
<ActionParsnip> wolter: which gpu/
<wolter> ActionParsnip: nvidia
<ActionParsnip> mathews: wired or wireless?
<capcook> i only wanted to share this funny thing
<wolter> ActionParsnip: my session has the resolution messed up, but the guest session has the correct resolution
<ActionParsnip> wolter: I believe in ~/.nvidiarc   there is a hidden nvidia file
<mathews> ActionParsnip, wireless
<Sidewinder1> !ot > capcook
<ubottu> capcook, please see my private message
<VanMarco> hey guys
<wil2> I don't suppose anyone can help me with a weird SSH rebinding issue after IP change? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/82280/how-do-i-get-ssh-to-listen-on-a-new-ip-without-restarting-the-machine
<ActionParsnip> wolter: wolter: you can run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings    and then save the setting to xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> mathews: ok, which wifi chip?
<ActionParsnip> hi VanMarco
<wolter> ActionParsnip: but wouldn't that be system-wide?
<wolter> where should the guest session "home" files be?
<mathews> ActionParsnip, all other system running with windows showing in the list but system not
<VanMarco> i've got a trouble
<capcook> Sidewinder1: ok, i'll stop...
<theadmin> wolter: They're deleted after logout, and are therefore stored somewhere under /tmp
<VanMarco> yesterday trying to clean the obstructed fan
<VanMarco> i may have damaged something.
<mathews> ActionParsnip, is it normal or any issue with it?
<VanMarco> Now the fan spin always, even if the temp is 41° F and it sends out cold air
<VanMarco> the computer's temp
<theadmin> VanMarco: Try ##hardware, this isn't Ubuntu-related...
<linda_> VanMarco, YOu damaged ubuntu?
<VanMarco> That is ubuntu related
<VanMarco> because i need something via software to slow them down :)
<Sidewinder1> capcook, Just some friendly advice; I know, I know, my advice is worth exactly what I charge for it. :-)
<ActionParsnip> mathews: you just dont have the driver configured for the wifi chip
<capcook> :)
<ActionParsnip> mathews: which wifi chip do you use?
<mathews> ActionParsnip, atheros
<jasonbassett> Hello
<Hiz> $Gunel
<ActionParsnip> mathews: ok, which atheros?
<johndbritton> I'm running 11.04 and trying to set my hostname. I've set it in /etc/hostname and edited /etc/hosts, but when I restart the hostname doesn't "stick" If I run the hostname command it only stays until a reboot. Any suggestions?
<jasonbassett> My Ubunti 11.10 machine is not restarting or shutting down, simply ends with the message "System halted"
<ActionParsnip> mathews: can you run:  sudo lshw -C network      and give the product line of the wifi
<ActionParsnip> jasonbassett: if you run: sudo shutdown -h now      does it turn off?
<linda_> I just encountered an interesting phenomenon.  Xchat automatically joined #debian instead of #ubuntu   Now why would it start doing that all of a sudden?
<wolter> there is no search tool in dconf is there?
<jasonbassett> No
<jasonbassett> i have tried altering grub acpi=force as suggested on various websites
<zykotick9> linda_, because ubuntu doesn't modify the debian upstream version of xchat
<ActionParsnip> linda_: what is the outut of:  lsb_release -sc
<jasonbassett> all latest updates are installed
<linda_> lucid
<ActionParsnip> jasonbassett: do you have the latest BIOS?
<Sorikan> is "find -cmin +10 -iname *.mov" the proper find syntax to find files that have NOT been modified in the last 10 minutes? Thanks!
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, it's normal - #debian was trying to figure out ways to sort out if it's actually a debian distro or a derivative distro - they didn't find one yet
<desturrr> hey everyone, i was wondering if anyone can suggest me a project man. system like jira but open source
<jasonbassett> Perhaps not, I will check.  It is a brand new Dell inspiron
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: gotcha
<jasonbassett> deksotp
<ActionParsnip> jasonbassett: doesn't matter, there could have been a new BIOS released yesterday with ACPI fixes,so newness is irrelevant
<jasonbassett> righto, away from machine at moment so will try tomorrow, cheers
<void_> is there any tool to search file contents from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> void_: grep
<ActionParsnip> void_: grep search file
<secretrobotron> hi all. anybody have experience launching a firefox nightly from the unity launcher?
<ActionParsnip> void-or:   grep -R search /path/to/folder       to search all the files in 'folder' and below, for 'search'
<void_> ActionParnsip: thanks a lot. It works!
<ActionParsnip> void_: grep is VERY powerful
<ActionParsnip> void_: you can invert grep with:  grep -v search file
<jigspan> how to set up snort on ubuntu 11.10 i386?
<void_> ActionParnsip: it's interesting... yeah, i see... it's really powerfull
<ActionParsnip> jigspan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SnortIDS
<jigspan> thanks
<ActionParsnip> void_: you can even pipe the results of grep to other commands :)
<bullgard4> [T61] After a dist-upgrade there is no sound output. Banshee shows a progress bar progressing when playing a music piece though . alsamixer does not show »Headphone« and »Speaker« sliders, it shows only "00" at their bottom. '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/bark.ogg; Playing raw data '/usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/bark.ogg' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono'...
<bullgard4> ...but I...
<bullgard4> ...do not hear a sound. What's wrong?
<mikeconcepts> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype  this is what I found related to needing v4l to have my Intel CS300 webcam in skype, but don't know package to install
<ActionParsnip> !find v4l1compat.so
<ubottu> File v4l1compat.so found in ia32-libs, libv4l-0
<ActionParsnip> mikeconcepts: libv4l-0
<mikeconcepts> thanks ActionParsnip
<theadmin> mikeconcepts: In the future, use apt-file to search for files in packages
<jigspan> actionparnsip:we had interaction on launchpad
<mikeconcepts> thanks theadmin
<jigspan> i have asked shutdown problem and thanks for ur help
<theadmin> bullgard4: Is pulseaudio even running?
<XaXoX> hello everyone, is there a termina command to know whether i'm running on nouveau nvidia drivers or nvidia restricted current drivers? Thank you very much
<theadmin> XaXoX: lsmod | grep nvidia
<jigspan> but my problem still exist
<theadmin> XaXoX: And, well, lsmod | grep nouveau
<linda_> XaXoX: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linda_> XaXoX: if /etc/X11/xorg.conf is present, you have restricted driver
<theadmin> linda_: Not neccessarily true, actuallly
<linda_> XaXoX: grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<XaXoX> thank you guys!
<linda_> ?
<XaXoX> lsmod  | grep nvidia gives out "nvidia              11713772  0 "
<XaXoX> lsmod | grep nouveau gives out nothing
<XaXoX> i don't have a xorg.conf
<FloodBot1> XaXoX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> theadmin: How to check if pulseaudio is running? The dialog window "Sound" > Hardware shows an entry "Internal Audio".
<theadmin> bullgard4: Um, pgrep pulseaudio
<linda_> So  lsmod  | grep nvidia   is the way to find out.  Ok. Thanks for the correction.
<renson> hi, my laptop can't start aptitude.
<XaXoX> so with lsmod grep nvidia i'm sure that i'm running on nvidia restricted, right?
<linda_> renson: Prolly not installed.
<linda_> XaXoX: yes
<bullgard4> theadmin: '~$ prep audio; 638; 1713'.
<renson> giving this message: Bus errordependency tree
<linda_> renson: aptitude is not installed by default.  (It is not needed.  apt does all you need.)
<bullgard4> theadmin: '~$ prep pulseaudio; 1713'.
<Anomie211> Is anyone aware if iPhone 4 usb tethering works out the box in 11.10? It doesnt work in 11.04 but I read a forum post that said 11.10 fixes this...
<theadmin> bullgard4: Okay, it is running, hm, weird.
<XaXoX> thank you, you are very kind
<XaXoX> have a nice day
<nvz> is natty 10.04? cause I thought that was lucid...
<nvz> I thought natty was 11.04, and 11.10 was mavrick
<brondy> is there an idiots guide to wpa2 used with a ported wireless router?
<llutz> 10.10 is maverick
<theadmin> nvz: Maverick is 10.10, Natty is 11.04, 11.10 is Oneric
<jigspan> can anyone explain how to find out shut down problem?
<brondy> and how to set up the radius server is the key i guess
<Mad_Noob> test
<Flynsarmy> in my list of startup applications i have one called 'caribou'. is it necessary if i don't use an on screen keyboard?
<nvz> theadmin: ok, well I want natty on my thumbdrive and I can't find it anywhere.. unetbootin goes to 10.04 wich is what I had on there, and the site only shows 11.10 and 10.04 for download
<renson> i installed it but don't know why stopped working?
<nvz> theadmin: could you give me any advice on how to get natty?
<ActionParsnip> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<ActionParsnip> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<nvz> natty is what I am currently deploying and supporting, but I keep having to install 10.04 and then upgrade cause I can't find natty
<nvz> alright that works I guess, should be able to strap that desktop image with unetbootin I guess
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: if you don't need it, remove it
<nvz> ubuntu releases are confusing to me...
<ActionParsnip> nvz: if you forget the names and use numbers, its easier
<ActionParsnip> nvz: what release are you on now :)
<nvz> well with 10.04 11.04 and 10.11 they all look so similar its hard to keep track of as a debian user who is used to a simple and slow release cycle
<ActionParsnip> nvz: you'll need to upgrade to 10.10 then 11.04
<nvz> ActionParsnip: I am using natty on here.. but as I said thumbdrive had lucid and have to upgrade to natty
<nvz> I am not ready to support nor do I forsee ever supporting 11.10 cause the gnome 3 transition is horridly broken
<nvz> unless you want to use unity which is disgusting
<ActionParsnip> nvz: if you boot to the thumb drive, you can grab the 10.10 alternate ISO and upgrade to 10.10, then repeat to 11.04
<ActionParsnip> nvz: you can use gnome3 without unity
<ActionParsnip> nvz: unity is only a shell
<nvz> ActionParsnip: I'm just directly downloading the 11.04 desktop iso then gonna use unetbootin to strap it
<jigspan> ActionParsnip: snort manual u mantion is for 9.04(jaunty) is there difference for 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> jigspan: I'd imaging it is largely unchanged, could ask in #snort
<jigspan> thnx
<ActionParsnip> nvz: if you wait til April next year you can upgrade to 12.04 in one leap as it is LTS to LTS upgrade
<nvz> ActionParsnip: yes but I tested 11.10 recently.. about a week or so ago.. tried installing classic gnome and can't list on a single sheet of paper all the ways its broken.. cant modify the gnome panels at all, right clickign them does nothing..etc.. tons of little bugs
<Weed> hi
<ActionParsnip> nvz: you can use xfce in oneiric and it will smell and run like Gnome2
<Weed> hmmmm
<nvz> ActionParsnip: I don't want it to smell like it, I want it to be a fully working gnome.. heh
<edbian> hello?
<ActionParsnip> nvz: Gnome2 is dead
<Weed> lol
<ActionParsnip> hi edbian
<tzanger> good morning.. I'm having some trouble getting grub installed on a software raid1. md0 is my root fs (ext4), md1 is data (also ext4). grub-install doesn't like it, running grub and saying "root (hd0,0)" doesn't print the filesystem type, and then "setup (hd0)" claims it can't mount hte partition.
<Weed> who you from
<nvz> ActionParsnip: I still use it, and I will use gnome 3 when its ready
<deej1976> !ubuntu | weed
<ubottu> weed: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<tzanger> is this expected behaviour? googling has a plethora of help but all for ext2 it seems (which suggests that grub "just works" with a software raid1 setup
<ActionParsnip> tzanger: you can boot to liveCD/USB and reinstate grub2, may help
<tzanger> ActionParsnip: that's exactly what I'm doing
<tzanger> I've got a livecd booted, got mdadm showing the RAID arrays, grub refuses to install
<AfterGlow-WFH> does anyone know how to preseed the installer to either not install updates or how to change the security_path to something other than /ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> tzanger: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<Sorikan> is "find -cmin +10 -iname *.mov" the proper find syntax to find files that have NOT been modified in the last 10 minutes? Thanks!
<tzanger> mounted /dev/md0 to /mnt/hd just fine. grub-install --root-device=/mnt/hd /dev/sda shows that grub can't dump the stage1 file because it can't mount the partition
<jigspan> ActionParsnip: no one is available on #snort to chat
<nvz> ew... I'd never put /boot on a raid.. thats just asking for trouble IMHO
<tzanger> ActionParsnip: again, I've got usb stick booted. I've got my raid arrays set up and mounted. grub-install can't install grub because it says it cannot mount the partition (hd0,0) which is an ext4 partition
<llutz> Sorikan: rather -mmin than -cmin
<UncleTuna> is there an ubuntu for newbs website?  I'd like to read up on a few things that aren't discussed at ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> tzanger: i've not used softraid in linux, sorry
<tzanger> from grub: dump (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage1 /tmp/foo says "cannot mount selected partition"
<milamber> !manual | UncleTuna
<ubottu> UncleTuna: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> UncleTuna: www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<UncleTuna> nice. thanks
<AfterGlow-WFH> tzanger: I have half an idea I have seen a bug open about that but I can't be more specific sorry
<nvz> UncleTuna: there is the little help icon that has a desktop walkthrough built in
<bullgard4> [Thinkpad T61] After a dist-upgrade there is no sound output. Banshee shows a progress bar progressing when playing a music piece though. alsamixer does not show »Headphone« and »Speaker« sliders, it shows only "00" at their bottom. '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/bark.ogg; Playing raw data '/usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/bark.ogg' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz,...
<bullgard4> ...Mono' but I do not hear a sound. What's wrong?
<ubuntunoob> i have a question for you guys,  what is the difference in features between xfce4-power-manager
<Sorikan> Hmm thanks llutz, will give it a try as soon as this mov is done converting.....
<tzanger> AfterGlow-WFH: :-) np, right now I think that this specific version of grub either doesn't know about ext4 or can't mount ext4 in a raid1 format
<ubuntunoob> and which one uses less ram?
 * nvz wanders off to deal with the dangerously low space issue
<UncleTuna> I'm fine with the desk top. But I will check out that first url
<tzanger> AfterGlow-WFH: actually if I turn off the raid and try to mount /dev/sda1 as ext4 (it's a raid partition) it can't find it either
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse    then wait a few seconds and try some sounds
<tzanger> that is essentialy what grub (hd0,0) is
<llutz> Sorikan: cmin/ctime checks for changes like chown/chmod etc., mmin/mtime for data modification of a file
<ActionParsnip> nvz: /boot on raid is fine on bootable raid cards
<ActionParsnip> nvzmost users use cheap and crappy onboard raid which does cause issues
<ubuntunoob> i heard that xfce4-power-manager is glitchy compared to gnome-power-mnager
<ubuntunoob> is this true?
<UncleTuna> I hope that manual is more useful that this dang 10.04 bible....$60.00 worth of...ermmm
<Sorikan> Thanks llutz, I am running the find like that to find files that have finished uploading so that they can be converted
<milamber> UncleTuna: it is :)
<tzanger> ActionParsnip: I'm using straight software raid, not fakeraid. hardware raid would hsow the array as a physical drive so that would stand to reason that grub would just work with it
<TK5791> I'm now using XF4C
<milamber> UncleTuna: and if there is anything specific you are having trouble with - there are plenty of volunteers here to help out
<TK5791> can anyone tell me to find the soundcard settings?
<ubuntunoob> do you have alsa or a sound server installed ?
<milamber> TK5791: there should be a volume icon in the top right corner
<UncleTuna> milamber: I'm sure there will be...heh heh but honestly I just started on this box, still got another os on my hdd
<ubuntunoob> and what kernel are you on?
<Unknown53136> Hey guys, is there any way to strip down Xubuntu _a lot_? I tried doing it on my own during installation through synaptic but after that, it failed to compile
<TK5791> in Unity it used to be on the top right hand corner... but XF4C nothing
<milamber> !who | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<UncleTuna> using Oneric now
<ubuntunoob> okay
<setog3> hi, I have done some mess with my /usr/lib/ .. in fact I created symbolic link for all files in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu in the directory /usr/lib. Do you know a way to undo it ? (should I remove every link in /usr/lib and reinstall all ubuntu package to recreate link that should be there ?)
<Unknown53136> it failed to install*
<TK5791> 1
<ubuntunoob> if you need lighter than xfce then install Lubuntu
<zykotick9> ubuntunoob, FYI Pulse (the sound server) actually runs onto of ALSA - so you use ALSA either way
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: if you installl and run volwheel, you will get an icon
<Unknown53136> mm
<TK5791> volwheel?
<sskniranjan> how to create desktop icon for any application
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: can just install lxde, the apps installed will run fine in XFCE ;)
<TK5791> do you have the terminal command?
<ubuntunoob> i know that
<zi0r> Hi
<ubuntunoob> im just saying if he really needs it to be really light then install lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: its a package, like any other
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: volwheel will be runnable from ALT+F2
<UncleTuna> oh and btw " https://help.ubuntu.com/community" was what it appears to be what I'm after
<sskniranjan> please help me with creating desktop icon for any app like that of fire fox for instance
<ActionParsnip> sskniranjan: I suggest you copy one from /use/share/applications   or there may be a slimmer one in ~/.config/autostart
<ActionParsnip> sskniranjan: firefox will have one already
<ActionParsnip> sskniranjan: why do you want to make one?
<shafeeqes> hey ..can anybodu help..how can i get classic interface (ie; gnome2 i guess) in ubuntu 11.10 ??
<dabukalam> I took an image upon installation to be used as my login photo. Where can I find this image?
<zykotick9> !notunity | shafeeqes
<ubottu> shafeeqes: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zykotick9> shafeeqes, gnome2 specifically, isn't possible
<zi0r> Im trying to find wireless networks around me. But iwlist wlan0 scan and iwlist wlan1 scan  detect only one wlanNetwork. My own. Unter the networkmanager of ubuntu (on the right side of the top panel) i see a lot of networks - More then 10. Has someone a idea what kind of problem i have?
<tzanger> ActionParsnip: figured it out. the mdadm version 1.1 and 1.2 superblocks are at the start (or 4kB from the start), which prevents the old trick of being able to mount a filesystem that is part of a RAID1 array OUTside of mdadm, which is exactly what GRUB needs
<TK5791> I'm in the software center and there is no VolWheel available
<tzanger> ActionParsnip: the solution is to have a very small "grub" partition that is not part of the raid filesystem.  what a pain in the ass
<Mad_Noob> test
<ActionParsnip> tzanger: its the pain with cheap raid, you can use an SD card to store the boot partition.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/bark.ogg; Playing raw data '/usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/bark.ogg' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono' but I cannot hear any sound in my headphone.
<tzanger> ActionParsnip: true, but that means I have to keep an sd card in the system. I will just degrade the array, create a new array with 1.0 superblock and copy stuff over, then migrate the old one over to the new. fun.
<ActionParsnip> zi0r: try using wicd and you can set the wifi device name, network manager will nearly always use wlan0
<milamber> Mad_Noob: works
<shafeeqes> mm..ok thanks...
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: run:  alsamixer    and unmute and crank all levels
<ubuntunoob> is there a way to make it so the wireless key turnoff works in ubuntu?
<ubuntunoob> i have a dell latitude d505
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: In alsamixer I cannot crank the levels of »Headphone« and »Speaker« because there are no sliders to be seen for them.
<ubuntunoob> maybe your soundcard is blacklisted:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ubuntunoob> look at that
<westje> what is the ms project alternative for linux
<sskniranjan> please help me in creating desktop icons
<sztii> is anyone here ??
<sztii> :)
<ubuntunoob> ssk, what desktop enviroment are you using?
<TK5791> ok, I can't find VolWheel in the software center, but I've found it via a google search.
<ubuntunoob> gnome xfce kde lxde ?
<Lazure> does anyone know why i can't access a windows 7 share in ubuntu through nautilus? it says 'failed to retrieve share list from server'. BUT, if i do a terminal command 'nautilus smb://192.168.x.x' it works just fine.
<Lazure> any way to fix it so the GUI will take me there the easy way?
<TK5791> I downloaded it and extracted it... I've tried to run it and nothing happens... what gives?
<Lazure> linux mint 10 was able to do it from 'browse network' just fine
<zi0r> ActionParsnip, the networkmanager is not the problem. Just iwlist  ... it show only one wlan device.
<Lazure> it's when i replaced linux mint with ubuntu 11.10 that it broke.
<Juggernaut> Hello. Quick question about Gnome and KDE. The KDE battery detection thing correctly determines my battery level, Gnome's doesnt. Can I import one to the other? If this makes sense?
<milamber> westje: i have used dotproject.net
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: it's in the repos, you don't need to dowload anything
<ActionParsnip> !info volwheel
<ubottu> Package volwheel does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<TK5791> ActionParsnip: Repos?
<milamber> ActionParsnip: i did a cache search on lucid and it wasn't there either
<MonkeyDust> TK5791  a repo is a software source
<ActionParsnip> westje: I've found openproj
<EisNerd> uhm, what is needed on 11.10 to allow ldap users to login to a graphical session?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, "apt-cache policy volwheel" are you getting it from a PPA perhaps?  i'd previously check !info and seen that it wasn't in default repo.
<AfterGlow-WFH> does anyone know the correct question to preseed to change the security_path in the d-i ?
<TK5791> MonkeyDust: thank you and how do I get access to this software resource, through the software center?
<EisNerd> (using nfs automounted homes)
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461180
<MonkeyDust> TK5791  yes
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: seems to have been removed
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: that flow has some suggestions
<TK5791> ActionParsnip: thanks dude
<TK5791> or dudess
<ActionParsnip> Lazure: under the file menu in nautilus should connect you to Windows shares
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: dude :)
<TK5791> coolio
<TK5791> you never know
<TK5791> unable to locate package volwheel
<ActionParsnip> true
<ActionParsnip> TK5791: read further down
<Juggernaut> Anyone know how to import KDE's battery management to Gnome?
<calvin> hi there too you all :))
<TK5791> E: Unable to locate package xfce-volued
<TK5791> Linux is hard work
<MonkeyDust> we all were beginners, once
<GuruMVP> Follow us on twitter, we are giving away 5 diablo 3 beta keys and one lucky person will win $5000.00 USD!! All you have to do is follow us! http://twitter.com/#!/GuruMVP Tell your friends and family!
<calvin> TK5791, let ice-root, Gunbert and other come in and you can ask them
<MonkeyDust> GuruMVP  wrong channel
<TK5791> calvin: when are they coming in?
<sKeiths> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntunoob> juggernaut: just install the kde powermanager
<zykotick9> Juggernaut, I doubt you'd be able to use KDE's battery indicator in Gnome (i could be wrong) unless it's a stand alone program
<calvin> where soon ..GMT ??
<zykotick9> ubuntunoob, i believe they already have it installed - thus they know it works
<|Long|> hi, i have 10 internal hard drives on this ubuntu 11.10, everytime i rebooted, drives letter changed, is there away to make this not to change permantly?
<Juggernaut> Yea thats the problem. I'm not sure it exists as a package
<ubuntunoob> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zykotick9> |Long|, use UUID or LABELS not /dev/sdXY
<ubuntunoob> i will check on that 4 u juggernaut
<Juggernaut> Its a real pity too. Gnome gives me a critical battery message when I disconnect the charger, on full charge
<Juggernaut> ubuntu: That would be awesome, thanks
<|Long|> zykotick9, i did on fstab, but glftpd on dzbot.conf is not easy to used
<zykotick9> |Long|, sorry i have no idea what glftpd or dzbot.conf is... good luck.
<|Long|> zykotick9, thanks
<Juggernaut> gnome-power-manager seems to be a legitimate package
<ubuntunoob> juggernaut: http://maketecheasier.com/kde-power-management-101/2010/06/09
<ubuntunoob> idk if thats it or nt
<ubuntunoob> but
<ubuntunoob> you can chek that
<Juggernaut> I will, thank you
<zykotick9> Juggernaut, do you have KDE installed?  If you don't, trying to install the power management package will probably pull into the entire KDE
<ubuntunoob> and  this: http://chrisjrob.com/2011/03/06/kde-power-management-in-pekwm/
<Juggernaut> zyko: I do, but everything in KDE is broken, except the power manager
<zykotick9> Juggernaut, plus, i still doubt you'll be able to use the KDE power in Gnome
<Juggernaut> In Gnome the power manager was the only thing that was broken
<zykotick9> !tab > Juggernaut
<ubottu> Juggernaut, please see my private message
<Juggernaut> Will do
<Juggernaut> oh.
<ubuntunoob> !tab juggernaut
<Juggernaut> Yea yea
<Juggernaut> I got it
<antnash> Does anyone know how the android control app gets the mac address of the system it's connecting to?
<z3r0> irc.hacker-newbie.org
<llutz> antnash: arp?
<antnash> ah right. cheers llutz
<EgyParadox> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<antnash> oh
<antnash> wrong channel
<antnash> oops!
<calvin> EgyParadox, why you want off topic
<antnash> should have been in #xbmc
<Juggernaut> It seems installing it would be possible, but I'll have to install a bunch load of KDE dependencies
<Juggernaut> which I should have expected I suppose
<ubuntunoob> actually
<ubuntunoob> just a sec i have an idea
<calvin> Juggernaut, the link posted to you ubuntunoob did you try that
<Juggernaut> calvin: I have to reinstall Linux before I do that. So not yet, but soon
<julian> i need help.. i need create a user??? i have debian squeeze... (comand: useradd)
<ubuntunoob> julian wrong channel
<llutz> julian: use adduser and ask in #debian
<zykotick9> julian, use "adduser foo" instead -- and #debian is the real channel you want
<Juggernaut> ubuntunoob: I'm going to try out the steps detailed in the first link
<ubuntunoob> okay
<Juggernaut> Brb
<calvin> Juggernaut, re-installing has nothing to do with power management..it will still continue the post of ubuntunoob will fix it. just try it it will not harm the system
<hh> Hey! I'm using fluxbox, and I wonder if there's a way to log off so that it would remember the windows I had open. Do you know of a way?
<judh> free space is not available
<ubuntunoob> nvm i thought i could find something in the kubuntu uninstall
<ubuntunoob> but i didnt
<EisNerd> uhm, ok could someone tell me wha tit needs beside ldap-configuration to allow a user configured via ldap to login at lightdm on 11.10?
<EisNerd> as ssh works nice
<calvin> hh, if loging off you are change the user how you predict the session to remain the same in next logon to diffrent user
<cipherboy> sadam: In theory you could create a script that reads what applications are open
<MonkeyDust> hh  look for "session" on this pâge https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<cipherboy> sadam: (when you log off,) and then on start up, it would read that file and launch those applications.
<famgod> im having trouble connecting to a windows share...I open up my home directory type in //192.168.2.10 but it cant find anything (i can ping 192.168.2.10) though\
<shomon> hi, I have a directory full of files like "-4363546345.dat"
<shomon> how do I delete them?
<cipherboy> shomon: rm *dat
<shomon> rm thinks the - is a parameter
<cipherboy> the -?
<cipherboy> Oh, ignore the -
<shomon> yes, the - at the beginning of each file
<cipherboy> You could do:
<shomon> rm: invalid option -- '1'
<shomon> it says
<cipherboy> Sorry, even with * and not naming each and every one of them?
<shomon> -1437238629.dat is one name. evil tweetcaster
<deej1976> famgod: Open nautilus and File-> connect to server, select windows shares
<llutz> shomon: rm -- -*
<MonkeyDust> !pm| hh
<ubottu> hh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shomon> yay, thanks llutz
<shomon> what did the -- do?
<shomon> it worked :)
 * deej1976 shutting down
<llutz> shomon: "no more options to follow"
<zykotick9> llutz, i'd like to thank you as well, i've run into the -filename issue before as well (i cheated by using nautilus)
<shomon> aah thanks very much llutz and cipherboy
<cipherboy> Somebody have an issue with samba?
<fff> hi
<cipherboy> fff Hello.
<fff> hi
<Triscar0> im installing postfix truh this stepbystep guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix) and when i write these commands i get permission denied, when i run them as root.
<Triscar0> torger@Server:/etc/postfix$ sudo touch smtpd.key
<Triscar0> torger@Server:/etc/postfix$ sudo chmod 600 smtpd.key
<Triscar0> torger@Server:/etc/postfix$ sudo openssl genrsa 1024 > smtpd.key
<Triscar0> -bash: smtpd.key: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> Triscar0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fff> how r u?
<Triscar0> oh sorry
<fff>  where r u from?
<jutnux> fff: Please go to ubuntu-offtopic for that chat.
<cipherboy> fff You have a question regarding Ubuntu?
<llutz> Triscar0: openssl genrsa 1024 |sudo tee -a smtpd.key
<Triscar0> llutz, and that do what ? :D
<Triscar0> still get permission denied
<llutz> Triscar0: just skip the 1st 2 steps and chmod 600 after generating the key
<llutz> Triscar0: or use a real root shell, sudo -i
<Triscar0> torger@Server:/etc/postfix$ sudo -r openssl genrsa 1024 > smtpd.key
<Triscar0> -bash: smtpd.key: Permission denied
<llutz> Triscar0: "sudo -i"    then "openssl genrsa 1024 > smtpd.key"
<Guest483> while updating 10.04  i am getting error pls insert he disk labeled: ubuntu 11.10_oneiric Ocelot
<Triscar0> works, thnx llutz:D
<zykotick9> Guest483, what is your output from "lsb_release -sc"?  did you add an Ocelot repository?
<lunitik> Guest483, that isn't really an error... just go into 'Software Sources' and remove the CD as a source
<hh> Hmmm... I installed openbox; but I don't see and difference.
<hh> *any
<hh> I thought it should allow me to resize windows in fluxbox.
<judh> i use ircii to connect to a server chat.freenode.net:6667 ? but error unable to connect to server what would i fix it?
<hh> No?
<lunitik> hh, did you actually go into an openbox session?
<hh> I think so.
<cipherboy> hh O.o
<hh> I typed:
<zykotick9> !enter | hh
<ubottu> hh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lunitik> hh, fluxbox and openbox cannot run together
<cipherboy> hh fluxbox can resize its own windows.
<hh> exec openbox-session
<hh> lunitik, how?
<hh> Sorry, I meant cipherboy.
<lunitik> hh, they are both window managers, you can't run two window managers at the same time
<cipherboy> hh What keybindings do you have?
<lunitik> hh, are you running a login manager atm?
<judh> I want to connect to a irc server from my terminal. how can i do it?
<hh> Okay. Monkeydust told me to install it so that I can log off in such a way that it would remember the windows I had open.
<Guest483> lucid
<lunitik> judh, many like irssi... with it, you can do 'irssi -c irc.freenode.net' for example
<hh> So I should be able to resize windows through key shortcuts but not through the mouse?
<Guest483> CD is not add as source
<lunitik> Guest483, it has to be, else why would it be looking at one?
<judh> lunitik i will try
<shomon> another question: how do I find out what file is "writing data to device" and stop it so I can eject my phone?
<cipherboy> hh: no, you bind some key (win key in my example) plus right click on window to resizing.
<cipherboy> hh: not on my system with the config at the moment, but you should find it on google.
<Guest483> now how can i install updates
<phong_> happy halloween everyone
<phong_> and happy new year
<pikaciu> today is thanksgiving :P
<cipherboy> phong_ you are late.. and early.
<hh> Huh... Okay. And how about fluxbox remembering the windows I have open when I log off?
<zykotick9> hh, a general Xorg method to resize windows is ALT+MIDDLEMOUSECLICK then drag to resize
<shomon> how can I unmount a drive that keeps saying "writing data to device" or "device is busy"?
<hh> zykotick9, I don't have a middle button on my mouse.
<zykotick9> hh, i don't remember fluxbox having a "remember open windows" option
<zykotick9> hh, no scroll wheel? that's usually a button as well.
<hh> No... Laptop...
<pikaciu> shomon: try with sudo
<shomon> tried that
<cipherboy> hh zykotick9 you could probably create a script if you wanted to...
<shomon> I tried sudo umount -f drivename
<shomon> device or resource busy
<khelfanassim> Hi everybody
<pikaciu> shomon: try without -f
<zykotick9> shomon, close any open terminal (if a terminal is open inside that drive, you'll get that error)
<judh> i tried irssi, irssi -c irc.freenode.net but i get the error  unable to connect to the server connection refused....what would be the problem?
<llutz> shomon: fuser /dev/yourdevice
<shomon> thanks
<shomon> ah, what device is it?
<|Long|> on ubuntu 11.10, how can i create shortcut for terminal and gparted on desktop?
<hh> Ah, Alt+right clicking works to resize windows.
<llutz> shomon: if you know "drivename" you should know the device
<shomon> ah okay
<shomon> it's just a symlink I think
<llutz> shomon: readlink ...
<Guest483> lunitik: you were right CD was in the source . i removed it. now updating. Thank you.
<pikaciu> shomon: it's a floppy ?
<hh> So, my ubuntu has been installed via wubi. I know that this means that the usual hibernate option is impossible. Is there a way to bypass that and somehow force hibernation?
<shomon> no, sorry no idea how to tell what device it is
<shomon> it's a phone
<judh> i tried to connect to the irc server through irssi but i got a message unable to connect to the server connection refused what it mean?
<lunitik> Guest483, you're welcome, good luck  :)
<llutz> shomon: what's the "drivename"?
<lunitik> judh, what server you try to connect to?
<shomon> FC30-3DA9/
<llutz> shomon: mount | grep FC30-3DA9
<shomon> ah wow.. it finally said "write failed"
<lunitik> judh, nm, I see... that shouldn't have errored though... try 'irssi -c irc.ubuntu.com' instead?
<shomon> thanks anyway... I think it was because of an scp command that had failed...
<lunitik> judh, (same network, maybe freenode doesn't want you connecting to its main server... most clients recognize it as a foward)
<CharminTheMoose> Is my hdd about to die soon? http://pastebin.ca/2095483 The load/unload cycles increases by 2 everytime I exit from suspend mode, which sucks.
<xothorus> hello everyone
<judh> lunitik, i tried to connect to the server irc.freenode.net
<MonkeyDust> judh  org, not net
<llutz> net, not org
<lunitik> ahh, that would be my bad, I told him that
<xothorus> could anyone tell me (if it even exists) if theres a repo which has tightvncserver for jaunty, armel build?
<llutz> it is http://freenode.net and so it is irc.freenode.net
<lunitik> judh, did the ubuntu server work instead?
<psoto> hi
<lunitik> psoto, hey
<judh> lunitik it does not work
<llutz> judh: start irssi, then "/server irc.freenode.net"
<psoto> can someone explain me how this works?
<psoto> IRC*
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<dbg33k> ^
<dddbmt> Hi guys. I am looking for a tool to cut up sounds files (ogg) into pieces, I don't need additional editing features. Do you know of any good lightweight program for that?
<MonkeyDust> cat has an option to do that
<|Slacker|> how do I check which video driver ubuntu is using?
<dddbmt> MonkeyDust, for me?
<MonkeyDust> dddbmt  yes
<judh> irssi "/server irc.freenode.net"  i tried like this but gets the messange unable to connect to the server connection refused
<dddbmt> MonkeyDust, I'll try check that out - thanks.
<cipherboy> all: sorry, have to drop
<Guest42495> s
<MonkeyDust> judh  try irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n judh
<judh> monkeydust, please go through my screenshot http://imagebin.org/185457
<llutz> judh: /rmreconns
<dddbmt> MonkeyDust, Know that I think about it I need some kind of gui. I need it to determine where in the file to cut, I am trying to cut out a single drum beat of a larger sample.
<MonkeyDust> judh  type /quit and then enter the line I showed
<llutz> dddbmt: audacity
<sabayon_> hi
<pikaciu> .
<dddbmt> llutz,That looks good, I'll go give it a try. Thank you
<llutz> judh: is there somethin filtering your connections?      connect works fine here: "Your host is leguin.freenode.net[130.239.18.172/6667]"
<judh> MonkeyDust, i tried as you told me but still i could not be able to connect
<llutz> judh: ping -c3 130.239.18.172
<|Long|> I can't find terminalx on 11.10 guys
<judh> llutz, 100% packet loss....3 packet transmitted
<llutz> judh:dig -c2 74.125.43.147
<judh> llutz, i get the warning.....server 144.16.192.1....by the what to do with dig -c2 command
<llutz> judh: sry, ping -c2 ...
<Sorikan> if I run a .sh script from root's cron, does it or does it not have root permissions? if not, how do i give it root permissions?
<pangolin> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<M4rc3l> pong!
<|Long|> I can't find terminal x on 11.10 can someone plz help?
<judh> llutz, no ping....100% packet loss....what to do next?
<llutz> judh: do you have internet at all on that machine?
<judh> yaa
<llutz> judh: sudo iptables -vL
<llutz> judh:  any OUTPUT rules active?
<judh> llutz, INPUT, OUTPUT, FORWARD.. 0 packet transmitted 0byte...not active
<CharminTheMoose> Is my hdd about to die soon? http://pastebin.ca/2095483 The load/unload cycles increases by 2 everytime I exit from suspend mode, which sucks.
<judh> llutz, is it due to the proxy server blockage?
<llutz> judh: could be
<AlexFlower_> hello guys
<AlexFlower_> I have an issue with my sistem
<JusticeZero> what is the issue?
<AlexFlower_> http://code.google.com/p/hedgewars/wiki/BuildingOnLinux
<AlexFlower_> I am trying to install that
<AlexFlower_> but
<AlexFlower_> it won't let me
<AlexFlower_> it worked just fine when I installed manually first 4 packages
<AlexFlower_> libsdl1.2-dev
<AlexFlower_> but that one causes problems
<admin1> hello
<admin1> list
<JusticeZero> hmmmm.
<AlexFlower_> any ideea?
<pangolin> We still don't know what the problem is. are you getting error messages?
<AlexFlower_> yes
<Guest42495> does anyone know how i can reassign the mute button on my keyboard to toggle mute? gui keyboard editor isnt helping
<AlexFlower_> 1 sec
<AlexFlower_> sudo apt-get install mercurial cmake qt4-qmake libqt4-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev liblua5.1-dev fpc Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Note, selecting 'liblua5.1-0-dev' instead of 'liblua5.1-dev' cmake este deja la cea mai nouă versiune. libqt4-dev este deja la cea mai nouă versiune. qt4-qmake este deja
<AlexFlower_> this is the error
<AlexFlower_> sorry it's in romanian
<FloodBot1> AlexFlower_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlexFlower_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/748438/
<llutz> AlexFlower_: use LANG=C sudo apt-get install ... for english errors
<AlexFlower_> 1lutz I know
<AlexFlower_> but it won't make any difference
<llutz> AlexFlower_: it would, people here could read it
<AlexFlower_> noo
<AlexFlower_> I mean
<AlexFlower_> it won't change the text
<JusticeZero> maybe not, but we'd be able to understand the error message...
<AlexFlower_> it looks the exact same
<AlexFlower_> I understand it would be better
<AlexFlower_> but LANG=C changes nothing in the error
<llutz> AlexFlower_: sry i see it now... odd
<pangolin> the rror says that the package won't be installed because there are held broken packages
<JusticeZero> Is that message saying...that you're trying to install an older version?
<AlexFlower_> it basically says that
<JusticeZero> the held broken packages?
<AlexFlower_> libsdl1.2-dev needs some other package to work
<AlexFlower_> I try to install that package
<AlexFlower_> yea
<Triscar0> We have to change a few things to make it work properly. Because Postfix runs chrooted in /var/spool/postfix we have change a couple paths to live in the false root. (ie. /var/run/saslauthd becomes /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd):
<Triscar0> how do i make the path ?
<AlexFlower_> and then
<AlexFlower_> it says that the second package needs other 2 packages
<AlexFlower_> I try to install the first of them
<AlexFlower_> it says I have it
<AlexFlower_> at latest version
<AlexFlower_> I try the other one
<AlexFlower_> it says it need the first one that is missing
<AlexFlower_> but that one is actually there
<EvilResistance> !enter | AlexFlower_
<ubottu> AlexFlower_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AlexFlower_> ups
<AlexFlower_> ok, so the thing is it asks for a package which can not be installed because I miss 2 other packages (1 of them if I try to install it says it is the latest version, the other says it needs the first one which is missing) so there is nothing I can do
<EvilResistance> AlexFlower_, now you're repeating yourself.
<EvilResistance> AlexFlower_, i may have called !enter on you, but you dont need to repeat yourself... we likely saw what you said
<AlexFlower_> EvirResistance I was just trying to make myself clear
<Gentoo64> AlexFlower_: try uninstall and reinstalling the first one
<Gentoo64> dno why, might pick it up
<fab> hello
<Gentoo64> hi fab
<fab> hi have same probleme with my GT555M
<Gentoo64> what problem is that
<iamweirdie> hello
<fab> it's an graphics card with optimus
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<fab> :/
<Gentoo64> i cant help there :(
<iamweirdie> can someone help me decipher this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/746506/ i tried using my persistent usb, this is what i get when i try to update
<EvilResistance> fab, i dont think optimus cards work exactly right just yet...
<fab> if i don't add "nomodeset" for boot in grub config i have an error.. but, than this option i can boot 1time/10.. i don't understand what ?
<fab> my probleme is, if i add "nomodeset" i can't setup my xorg more than 1280*1024
<zykotick9> fab, have you tried using Bumblebee
<fab> yes but i don't understand what bumblebee made exactly ?
<fab> sorry for my english :p
<nightwalkerkg> Hi,i need help with my monitor. One person told me to copy this http://paste.ubuntu.com/748456/ to X11/something/something. I cant remember the name of the folder and the file and i can't make the new folder or file in that location.I am using Ubuntu 11.10,ATI Radeon 9550 card and LG Flatron ez T710B monitor.Can anyone help?
<l0n> iamweirdie looks like you don't have your fstab setup properly, have you got an entry for / ?
<someonesomeoneel> How change user's name? Not username (login), but the full name which appears on login screen.
<iamweirdie> l0n i didn't set this usb up- i was using pendrivelinux.com
<iamweirdie> l0n is there a way to fix this through terminal?
<os__> hi
<zykotick9> l0n, i don't think that's actually the issue - probably something related to initrd and crypt.  iamweirdie
<JohnH_> Can someone tell me how to change my dictionary to Russian on LibreOffice. I've downloaded one from thir website but I dont know how to make it work. Currently there is no spell checker even in English/ I want it to show me the wiggly red line when I write wrong words.
<os__> does ubuntu server has xen by default ?
<iamweirdie> zykotick9 fixable?
<tosse> i just updated from 11.04 to 11.10 (amd64) and now i dont get a welcome screen, how do i fix?
<zykotick9> iamweirdie, no idea - but i don't get involved in cyrptfs issues.  Good luck.
<zykotick9> iamweirdie, the specific issue I notice was "is /dev mounted?"
<tosse> the updated got interrupted and i had to restart and finish it from console
<san> hi.,
<arlene1> hi there. my system is missing libsoftokn3.so - which package should I install to get it?
<fab> what do "nomodeset" exactly ?
<zykotick9> fab, if you are asking what nomodeset does, it basically disables the kernel graphics
<JusticeZero> !enter FloodBot3
<fab> i have this error if i boot than "nomodeset" http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=628641
<llutz> !find libsoftokn3.so
<fab> but 1time / 10 the laptop boot correctly
<ubottu> File libsoftokn3.so found in firefox, firefox-dbg, libnss3, libnss3-dbg, seamonkey, thunderbird, thunderbird-dbg
<zykotick9> JohnH_, you might want to try in #libreoffice channel
<fab> i don't understand
<nightwalkerkg> Can anyone help me?
<llutz> !find libsoftokn3.so  | arlene1
<ubottu> arlene1: please see above
<SolarisBoy> looks like noveau driver is crashing for you fab
<zykotick9> fab, sorry no.  I don't have any optimus devices - so haven't played with them myself.  I've just read people here having issues, and know that Bumblebee adds support for switching somehow (i don't have any specifics sorry)
<fab> :/
<fab> SolarisBoy, the probleme is if i add "nomodeset" my laptop boot correctly but i can't up xorg to FULL HD
<SolarisBoy> nomodeset is limiting kernel graphics
<fab> ok but, why one out of 10 it's work ?
<SolarisBoy> buggy driver maybe not sure
<SolarisBoy> is this a new occurrence  for you?
<nightwalkerkg> Hi,i need help with my monitor. One person told me to copy this http://paste.ubuntu.com/748456/ to X11/something/something. I cant remember the name of the folder and the file and i can't make the new folder or file in that location.I am using Ubuntu 11.10,ATI Radeon 9550 card and LG Flatron ez T710B monitor.Can anyone help?
<fab> yes, it's a new laptop with i7 and GT 555m
<genii-around> nightwalkerkg: The file would /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SolarisBoy> fab assuming gt555m is the vid card,, i would check online if any talks about your ubuntu version and that card specifically,, try google
<fab> i have already try bumblebee but no change nothing with nomodeset
<judh> EC instance can provide free service with few spaces?
<nightwalkerkg> genii-araound yes,and somthing like monitor.... .conf
<SolarisBoy> maybe using a different video driver is needed?
<genii-around> nightwalkerkg: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then copy the contents in, save it.
<zykotick9> fab, if you use "lspci | grep -i vga" does it return intel or nvidia?  i'm guessing intel right now.
<fab> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<judh> can any one explain how to do the tunnelling?
<fab> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1247 (rev a1)
<judh> how to do tunnelling?
<SolarisBoy> judh what type of tunneling?
<zykotick9> fab, really both? that's interesting.  Good luck.
<fab> if i try use nvidia drivers it's crash...
<nightwalkerkg> Saved it,thanx genii-around
<SolarisBoy> fab yes i have seen it
<genii-around> nightwalkerkg: You're welcome
<SolarisBoy> fab i second zykotick9's update =(
<fab> yes.. it's an switch with graphics gpu dans nvidia gpu
<SolarisBoy> at work on my laptop this happend,, but a friend showed me nomodeset and it actually worked =)
<fab> graphics CPU and nvidia gpu sorry
<SolarisBoy> fab did you set nomodeset and update-grub?
<judh> SolarisBoy, I dont know much but I want run BNC over the any webhosting server so that I could be hidden from my insttitute server
<SolarisBoy> judh hmm i see making the sa's life hard at the campus huh =(
<fab> yet i forced the startup without nomodeset for have max resolution
<judh> SolarisBoy, what are the other tunnellings ?
<fab> if i add nomodeset in grub the laptop boot same time but resolution max is 1280*1024
<SolarisBoy> judh ssh ,ssl, vpn tunnels.. all types for different purposes
<judh> SolarisBoy, how to do the ssh tunneling?
<fab> I i tried many xorg.conf witch bumblebee / ironhide but nothing to do :S
<fab>  I i tried many xorg.conf witch bumblebee / ironhide but nothing to do :S + "nomodeset"
<SolarisBoy> judh: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ssh+tunneling
<iceroot> !google | SolarisBoy
<ubottu> SolarisBoy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<SolarisBoy> thats a link that explains the usage iceroot
<os__> does ubuntu server has xen by default ?
<iceroot> SolarisBoy: the usage of google
<os__> does ubuntu server have xen by default ?
<SolarisBoy> technically it's showing him how to use google =)
<iceroot> SolarisBoy: give him a link where a ssh-tunnel is explained instead
<someonesomeoneel> How change user's name? Not username (login), but the full name which appears on login screen.
<iceroot> SolarisBoy: we dont like that here
<SolarisBoy> i see
<tosse> where do i find font settings in ubuntu 11.10?
<fab> simply, if i add nomodeset, laptop every time boot.. And if nomodeset is not add, laptop boot sime type with full HD...
<SolarisBoy> ok *we* my bad.. nough said
<zykotick9> tosse, does 11.10 still have "User Settings"?  There is a "change" button in older versions.
<zykotick9> someonesomeoneel,  does 11.10 still have "User Settings"?  There is a "change" button in older versions.  (sorry tosse, TAB fail)
<SolarisBoy> judh: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<someonesomeoneel> haha, thanks :) I checked it but failed to notice
<benignbala> Hi, I need some help with bochs x86 emulator.
<benignbala> I am using this after a long time. Earlier, there used to be a command bochs-dlx to launch the default dlx linux demo.
<benignbala> But I don't see that in any of the bochs packages now. IIRC, earlier it used to be part of the default bochs package. Any idea which package it goes into now ?
<benignbala> Sorry, forgot to mention, I am on Natty.
<bassem_> is there better irc client than smuxi?
<fab> i don't know who do :(
<zykotick9> benignbala, (i'm just curious) why do you use Bochs?
<JusticeZero> Is there anything similar to the dash in any other non-Unity desktops other than e17?
<bassem_> is there better irc client than smuxi?
<StepNjump> Hi I installed hplip (the drivers for my HP printer) and just found out after deleting all the files in my ~/download folder that some of those files in there belonged to the HPLIP install.. ooops...
<benignbala> zykotick9: Just trying out a few low leve stuff
<SolarisBoy> bassem_: i've never used smuxi but pidgin does irc
<benignbala> bassem_: pidgin is good.
<jutnux> Pidgin is amazing.
<SolarisBoy> =) yes
<StepNjump> As it was deleted with nautilus, there's no way to do CTRL-Z so what should I do now? Just reinstall HPLIP on top of itself or should I try to desinstall first?
<zykotick9> bassem_, i'd personally recommend a real IRC client vs using an IM client for IRC
<benignbala> zykotick9: Any idea where I can get the bochs-dlx ? Another problem is, the last time I used it I was on Debian(I guess Etch). But from google, I see a few references to bochs-dlx in gutsy
<captainjamie> is there a fast way of replying to people on empathy and pidgin? (like clicking the persons name types "<name>: " in the chat window)
<zykotick9> benignbala, sorry i have no idea, i played with Bochs a couple of years ago, but moved on to VBox and now KVM
<bassem_> what is the better irc client zykotick9
<benignbala> bassem_: Try Emacs/erc may be :)
<SolarisBoy> lol
<zykotick9> bassem_, do you want GUI or CLI?
<SolarisBoy> irssi
<jutnux> eMacs is about 3945035983459038 years old
<jutnux> Geany is awesome.
<jutnux> So i gEdit
 * SolarisBoy vims
<zykotick9> bassem_, xchat (NOT xchat-gnome) is popular for GUI, irssi if you want CLI
<BernSamson> I have a question....how do you enable clicking on links in flash objects?
<StepNjump> Sorry for repeating myself: Hi I installed hplip (the drivers for my HP printer) and just found out after deleting all the files in my ~/download folder that some of those files in there belonged to the HPLIP install.. ooops... As it was deleted with nautilus, there's no way to do CTRL-Z so what should I do now? Just reinstall HPLIP on top of itself or should I try to desinstall first?
<zykotick9> bassem_, just include my NICK in your message and I'll get highlighted (you can use TAB to autocomplete Nicks)
<benignbala> zykotick9: Let's say I am trying a toy OS, it is much easier to create a bin file and a .bochsrc and launch bochs. Can we do it that easy with VBox as well ?
<zykotick9> bassem_, "sudo apt-get install xchat" would be one way
<bassem_> zykotick9: ok thanks so how to download a good irc client
<apctr> hello every one
<Gentoo64> same as any package
<zykotick9> bassem_, see my message above
<apctr> any one have idea
<Gentoo64> apctr: you havent even asked a question
<apctr> \??
<apctr> about the c++ and oracle connection on ubuntu 9.10
<Gentoo64> hello everyone, any one have idea
<Gentoo64> ok
<zykotick9> benignbala, sorry i don't remember bochs usage AT ALL - i basically got it working one or twice that's it.  VBox is very easy to use, and quite powerful.
<bassem_> zykotick9: i guess i have to wait till the current install is done
<zykotick9> bassem_, yup - you can only install one thing at a time with APT
<zykotick9> !pm | bassem_ FYI
<ubottu> bassem_ FYI: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<benignbala> zykotick9: Oh, ok. Will try with VBox then
<zykotick9> benignbala, is this for testing deskstop OSs or for server use?
<ssfdre38> hey where are the MySQL header files located at to install php 5.3.8 from source
<ivali> How can i disable X on ubuntu startup? I don't need it most of the time
<iceroot> !nox | ivali
<ubottu> ivali: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ivali> thank you
<benignbala> zykotick9: I am just trying to create a toy os for fun. :) nothing serious
<pikaciu> bye
<zykotick9> iceroot, do you happen to know, can Lightdm be disabled from /etc/init/ simply by renaming the file to foo.disabled (like you could with GDM)?
<zykotick9> benignbala, vbox will be an excellent choice then.
<Gentoo64> zykotick9: why not?
<Gentoo64> if it cant find the file to start...
<iceroot> zykotick9: never tried
<benignbala> zykotick9: Sure, Thanks.
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, i was just wondering if it had been tried, seems a lot easier then the whole kernel nox directions
<Gentoo64> well the kernel line on boot would probably be easier
<Gentoo64> or about the same amount of pain
<Gentoo64> what about apt-get purge lightdm and just use startx?
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, that's a little more then disabling isn't it
<Gentoo64> yeah
<benignbala> Gentoo64: if we use insserv, cant we just edit the start/stop levels ?
<Gentoo64> but if most of the time he dont use x
<Gentoo64> then he might as well use startx
<Gentoo64> its not disabling x in any way
<BernSamson> Could someone help me? I'm wanting to be able to click on links and such in flash objects on 11.10 Ocelot...is there a plugin or something I need to be able to do that on such sites as Blogtv?
<strange> hey guys my box restarted and it changed ip is there a way for nmap to scan a range of ips for a specific port being open so i can find my box back?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<strange> or maybe a script to try and wget a specific file from a list of ips to see if its there?
<strange> either would work
<Gentoo64> strange: nmap -p 80 123.456.789
<Gentoo64> etc
<Michiellllaptop> i installed gnome-panel but it's not the same as the classic theme in v10
<strange> Gentoo64,  that would scan 123.456.789.* ?
<Gentoo64> seperate ips with commas or use 12-34
<Michiellllaptop> any other ways i can get it?
<benignbala> strange: for a range of IPs do nmap  1.2.3.1-10. Will scan 1.2.3.1 to 1.2.3.10
<renson> anybody who knows how to remove the lock file?
<Gentoo64> strange: try just typing nmap with no arguments its the help screen
<zykotick9> !aptlock | renson
<ubottu> renson: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ArmyMan007> hello... I'm having a problem with my update manager, it won't update the following (look at the 1st screenshot). When I try to update the following updates, it comes up with a strange message (look at the 2nd screenshot). What should I do? http://www.mediafire.com/?w7l4one54y9ordq,aauvlqpfp63ta43
<bassem__> zykotick9, ok i got xchat thanks
<bassem__> how can i install my web-cam driver?
<Quantum_Ion> It's Thanksgiving most people are home with their families
<zykotick9> ArmyMan007, have you tried from CLI?  "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<zykotick9> bassem__, does your webcam work in "cheese"?
<Quantum_Ion> Cheese is very buggy
<ArmyMan007> zykotick9, working on it, just a sec
<bassem__> zykotick9, what do you mean cheese?
<zykotick9> bassem__, it's a program - that usually works with webcams OOTB
<bassem__> zykotick9, i dont know how can i find out?
<zykotick9> bassem__, install it and see.
<benignbala> bassem__: Install cheese and check it out
<bassem__> zykotick9, will it work without installing the web-cam driver?
<zykotick9> bassem__, maybe?
<ArmyMan007> zykotick9, nope, still the same problem
<bassem__> zykotick9, how to install cheese?
<zykotick9> ArmyMan007, could you pastebin the error you're getting from cli.
<ArmyMan007> http://www.mediafire.com/?w7l4one54y9ordq,aauvlqpfp63ta43
<zykotick9> bassem__, "sudo apt-get install cheese" or use USC
<ArmyMan007> zykotick9,  refer to link: http://www.mediafire.com/?w7l4one54y9ordq,aauvlqpfp63ta43 (2nd screenshot_
<ArmyMan007> zykotick9,  refer to link: http://www.mediafire.com/?w7l4one54y9ordq,aauvlqpfp63ta43 (2nd screenshot)
<zykotick9> ArmyMan007, ya i already saw those... well perhaps someone else can help you.
<StepNjump> After using sudo for a command, how can I tell the system to come right back at the normal user's permission (in sudo -i, one can always revert back by logout)
<zykotick9> StepNjump, "exit"
<StepNjump> zykotick9 ok thanks I appreciate it
<mercury1> <ArmyMan007> close all applications and run "sudo apt-get install -f"
<llutz> StepNjump: no need, as soon as you're back to terminal, you're working with user-rights
<StepNjump> I thought it was just exiting out of the terminal
<ArmyMan007> ok...
<ArmyMan007> so, no one can help me out around here?
<mercury1> Armyman007 I just gave you the answer?
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, sorry, didn't notice
<ArmyMan007> hang on a sec
<zykotick9> mercury1, FYI you should be able to use TAB to autocomplete Nicks (will allow the other person to get highlights)
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, ok... what now?
<mercury1> zykotick9, I know
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, did the command run succesfully?
<file_> hello, I need your help. I did an apt-get install mysql-server but its not asking me for a password and itherefore i dont know how to log into my database
<ArmyMan007> yes, but it asks me to preform a apt-get autoremove to remove a no longer required package
<mercury1> file_ You still have to configure the server yourself, apt-get install only installs the base files
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, you can do that, or you can ignore it
<benignbala> file_: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server ?
<file_> benignbala: tried that
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, I assume you want to update: then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<file_> benignbala: did nothing
<SolarisBoy> you can start with --skip-grant-tables
<SolarisBoy> manually and set the password and flush the tables
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, already did both of these
<koo1> hello
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, what happens if you run those again now
<file_> mercury1: how can i configure the password ?
<benignbala> file_: So, when you do sudo mysql ,it prompts for a password ?
<mercury1> file_ Did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1       ?
<SolarisBoy> file_: how are you trying to connect to mysql? are you using mysql client command line with -p?
<file_> mercury1: yay that did it thanks alot
<llutz> benignbala: use mysql -u root -p   , not sudo mysql
<mercury1> file_ No problem :)
<ArmyMan007> update - failed to fetch some packeges, upgrade - shows all 6 packeges to upgrade, with a note that index files are corropted
<rhizmoe> how do i prevent shotwell from starting every time i plug my phone in?
<ArmyMan007> for file ca-certufucates
<ArmyMan007> for file ca-certificates
<SolarisBoy> afaik mysql doesn't install a password for the root user on ubuntu it prompts you to set it after you install the pkg =(
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, ok, do this now: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mercury1> it will refresh downloaded packages
<mercury1> so you (hopefully) wont have corrupted files
<benignbala> llutz: Oh, sudo mysql works too. when we do sudo mysql, what will be the username then ?
<SolarisBoy> by default your username that you are i believe unless you specify -u
<mercury1> benignbala, he already fixed it lol
<ArmyMan007> ok.. working on it
<llutz> benignbala: also root, but you don't use sudo if no need
<benignbala> mercury1: I knew that. I was responding to llutz comment.
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, although clean command didn't give me any indication of some sort
<SolarisBoy> heh
<benignbala> llutz: Oh, ok got it :)
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, the clean command doesnt give any output
<mercury1> thats normal
<ArmyMan007> nope
<ArmyMan007> still got corrupted message
<mercury1> Can you paste the exact output to pastebin.com ?
<ArmyMan007> of what? or the entire terminal?
<ArmyMan007> starting from which command?
<mercury1> starting from the last command you ran
<ArmyMan007> update or upgrade?
<mercury1> upgrade
<ArmyMan007> upgrade was last one
<ArmyMan007> k
<renson> seems not to be do anything
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, http://pastebin.com/WpJvCYG0
<CharminTheMoose> Is my hdd about to die soon? http://pastebin.ca/2095483 The load/unload cycles increases by 2 everytime I exit from suspend mode, which seems strange
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, ok, I found the solution
<mercury1> run this: sudo ls -a /var/lib/apt
<mercury1> and paste that output to pastebin.net
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, http://pastebin.com/wKiJtMPy
<renson> ubottu,seems not to be doing anything
<ubottu> renson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<renson> ok
<ArmyMan007> ubottu, hello :)
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, do you have any special software sources configured yet?
<trinimoses> hi all
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, or did you not yet change anything in the Software Sources?
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, nope... just had a complete installation after deleting ubuntu 11.10
<trinimoses> anyone here using mod_proxy ?
<renson> zykotick9, yes
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, only selected best server, nothing else changed
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, ok then, do: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/ /var/lib/apt.backup && sudo rm -f -R /var/lib/apt/
<recon69_lap> Hi everyone, got firefox not closing properly and think that java vm i installed migh be the cause, i'v removed sun java vm, can i remove java common or is it needed
<resistorr> I'm having some issues with a makefile that used to work under 11.04.  It seems that if I use g++ and link libraries, the libraries have to be at the back of the command with the new gcc arrangement.  But my old makefiles that use LDFLAGS no longer compile things.  Any GNU make experts know what the proper makefile fix it?  I see a lot of web posts on autotools using LDADD instead of LDFLAGS.
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, make sure to not misspell anything
<mercury1> trinimoses, on lighttpd ?
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, copy-paste is the only friend I need :)
<zykotick9> renson, yes?
<rhizmoe> what handles the automount stuff when devices are plugged into the computer?
<renson> APT crashed
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, then do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zykotick9> rhizmoe, udev eventually, but there are some higher level stuff first
<rhizmoe> zykotick9: such as? i'm trying to disable shotwell crap.
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, I'm right now changing the main server for ubuntu updates.. it's downloading package information, holding on for a while, maybe that will work
<mercury1> you can try that too
<rhizmoe> just looking for places to look. i'm fine with command line.
<resistorr> other people seem to have similar problems with completely different packages, http://osdir.com/ml/sage-devel/2011-09/msg00035.html
<zykotick9> rhizmoe, fuse through gnome - but to disable shotwell, Nautilus - Edit / Preferences - Media tab i believe
<rhizmoe> if you don't think you're getting enough updates, just wait a couple days and there will be 50 more!
<rhizmoe> zykotick9: i'm using gnome classic, whose nautilus does not include that tab.
<rhizmoe> "who's?" what a drag it is getting old.
<zykotick9> rhizmoe, sorry - i forget about Gnome3.  I have no idea, good luck.
<rhizmoe> anyway, that's why i'm looking for the sub-gui mechanism
<rhizmoe> this really shouldn't be called an official channel
<rhizmoe> (nothing personal, zykotick9!)
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, sometimes mirror servers have errors in a file, which can lead to this
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, working on your solution, hang a sec..
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, but changing the main server and reloading can be the solution too
<mercury1> try that first
<renson> zykotick9, help me remove the lock file pls
<zykotick9> !apt-lock | renson
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, it didn't, the updates were 0bytes, so that didn't help
<renson> yeah
<zykotick9> !aptlock | renson
<ubottu> renson: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, then do this: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/ /var/lib/apt.backup
<mercury1> and then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, already working on your solution, still waiting for update to finish
<mercury1> ok
<mercury1> :)
<ArmyMan007> :)
<ArmyMan007> btw, thanks a bunch for helping out :D
<mercury1> I have 120mbit connection at home
<mercury1> dont quite understand "waiting for update" :P
<renson> zykotick9, apt lock  yes
<crash82> mercury1, 120mbps ?
<ArmyMan007> I got 5mb... and it still works like a 750k..
<ArmyMan007> hey, has anyone heard of ninja tuna?
<renson> ubottu, that didn't work
<ubottu> renson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mercury1> crash82, yeah, if Id move a few miles I could get 500 mbps :/
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, it's downloading stuff, I bet you're on the right track here! :)
<mercury1> renson, ubottu is just a bot that displays information if you say a specific command ;)
<scorinitron> ubuntunoob, you their?
<renson> mercury1, ok
<ArmyMan007> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZHAb92E31E
<renson> mercury1, but that did not work
<mercury1> renson, can you upload the output info of the terminal to pastebin.com ?
<scorinitron> Hey everybody! Morning/Afternoon (depends on what time zone your in)
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, http://pastebin.com/17YaKyU5
<mercury1> press y
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, I think that was the reason it didn't work
<razzi> excuse my ignorance, but can anyone tell me what is the easiest way to install lamp on ubuntu?
<scorinitron> sudo apt-get install lamp ?
<pangolin> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zykotick9> rhizmoe, it didn't take me long to find that option in Gnome3. It's there.
<razzi> scorinitron, how can i open a console?
<scorinitron> Ctrl Alt T
<scorinitron> razzi, I'm not sure about that command thou i just guessed cause it seems to work with everything else XD
<scorinitron> *though
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, Jackpot baby! :)
<mercury1> :)
<ArmyMan007> :)
<razzi> thanks
<mercury1> razzi: the command sudo apt-get install lamp   will not work
<ArmyMan007> thanks a bunch! but if it happens next time? redo the process?
<scorinitron> razzi, I figured... let me google it I'll find it for you
<mercury1> ArmyMan007, it will probably wont happen again
<mercury1> razzi: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<WinCamXP-Phone> I've had a problem with KDE on ubuntu 11.10. I installed it from the software center and it starts up fine, but after maybe a minute the images on the desktop start having trouble updating
<ArmyMan007> mercury1, ok... again, thanks a bunch! :D
<mercury1> no problem :)
<scorinitron> razzi, go here http://www.linuxcandy.com/2011/11/how-to-install-lamp-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<mercury1> razzi, thats pretty good too ^
<WinCamXP-Phone> anyone know what my problem is?
<zonema> is dns zone transfer a bug that shuold newer be on, or?
<WinCamXP-Phone> I'm not a big fan of Unity, so I installed the kde-standard package (or was it kde-default?)
<Michiellllaptop> any chance on getting the actual classic desktop back like in the previous version? not just this gnome-panel
<zykotick9> WinCamXP-Phone, you might want to ask in  #kubuntu - they're probably more familiar with KDE issues.
<WinCamXP-Phone> it works fine until a minute or so in, when the pictures on everything stop updati g coreectly
<ssfdre38> how can i get the mysql dev files installed/
<WinCamXP-Phone> ahh, okay
<silare> I like the Ubuntu 11.10's Grid effect (if you move a window to the side of the screen, it shows the outline of the window being grown), but 11.10 has lots of issues for me.
<silare> Is there a way to get 11.10's grid effect in 11.04?
<scorinitron> I just installed xubuntu and
<scorinitron> wanted to know how do I install themes?
<dmtarmey> hello what channel can i get wine help pls
<scorinitron> #wine
<scorinitron> ?
<scorinitron> maybe
<mercury1> #winehq
<scorinitron> #winehq
<dmtarmey> i tried that it said i was kicked of by chathost invotes only
<scorinitron> jezz
<zykotick9> !register | dmtarmey
<ubottu> dmtarmey: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<alessandro97> hi
<alessandro97> !
<norpan> How can i use samba application to stream movies to my 360 ?
<zykotick9> !upnp | norpan i'm not sure you can with samba.
<ubottu> norpan i'm not sure you can with samba.: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<ssfdre38> where is the mysql.h file located at
<norpan> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 10 kB, installed size 104 kB
<norpan> aha!
<scorinitron> does anyone know Gentoo64
<Sorikan> What apt-get package has mail? I am running 10.04, Thanks
<unop> ssfdre38, /usr/include/mysql/mysql.h 	libmysqlclient-dev
<scorinitron> How do you run a 24 hour chat?
<unop> Sorikan, exim  -- which should be installed by default
<mercury1> scorinitron, what do you mean with 24 hour chat?
<scorinitron> well I have a friend rypervenche who can stay on all day all night
<BernSamson> If I wanted to install GNU flash player...and have Adobe Flash...
<scorinitron> and he somehow set it up that way
<BernSamson> should I uninstall Adobe?
<llutz> scorinitron: get a bouncer-account
<scorinitron> what's a bouncer account?
<BernSamson> or will Adobe flash and Gnash player behave well together?
<llutz> scorinitron: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_(software)
<zykotick9> BernSamson, having more then one flash usually leads to problems actually
<BernSamson> zyko: I'm noticing that on sites such as blogtv, I'm not able to click on links within the flash chat object...and was wondering if it was a settings problem or a brokenness in 11.10 thats not supporting it. is there a way to enable that or should I find nother flash handler?
<norpan> how the F*** do you use mediatomb then, im in the web interface but i understand jack lol
<zykotick9> BernSamson, sorry I wouldn't know - good luck.
<scorinitron> Thanks llutz
<scorinitron> I wish I learned about BNC's before I walked into #backtrack's hornet's nest... I really appreciate the info
<drmacro> How do I get an xinput command to execute at login?
<killown> does anyone know how can I get dual monitor in unity with nvidia card?
<zak_> Hi, I run 11.10 server with xubuntu desktop via a not-so-good kvm switch. Is there a way to get ubuntu to recognize the full resolution of the monitor (1280x1024, not 1024x768)?
<darkstar999> My keyboard mute button is good at muting, but it doesn't unmute. It worked fine on ubuntu and windows. Any ideas? (#xubuntu is dead, trying it here)
<BernSamson> went in and tweaked some of the settings...hopefully auto-allow works
<zak_> can i use xrandr to force the resolution, or do I need to edit xorg.conf?
<root__> hello
<etzerd> hello all
<zykotick9> root__, FYI using IRC as root isn't the best idea (also tells us you've enabled the root account, an ubuntu no-no)
<etzerd> how to install ubuntu extra?
<zykotick9> etzerd, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" you mean?
<etzerd> yes
<zykotick9> etzerd, use tab completion on that, i'm not sure if it's extra or extras
<capcook> what are the restricted extras?
<zykotick9> capcook, codecs/flash/java/etc
<relik> hello i need help! I have a samsung nc10 netbook and updated to the latest ubuntu version. But now my keyboard doesn't seem to work. When i type "E" i get "aer" and random things. How can i fix this? I am forced to use an external keyboard :(
<capcook> ah ok, thanks
<root__> i need help with a wep key i decrypted and it wont connect
<norpan> HOw do i configure ushare to work with my 360? i done according to this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media#Configuration , but it still does not show up in xbox
<scorinitron> ...root your screwed...
<llutz> rob__: ask you neighbour to allow you to connect
<scorinitron> your logged into an IRC using a root account with your IP for all the world to see...
<zykotick9> scorinitron, they're gone
<scorinitron> XD
<relik> how can i configure/fix keyboard driver related issues?
<geoffmcc> norpan: have you opened the ports in ufw if you have it going, also maybe port forwarding on the router too
<scorinitron> zykotick9, I'm trying to secure my system...what would be the best way to start...
<norpan> geoffmcc: i saw that i havent specified a port in ushare.. maybe thats whats wrong. bad part is that i always have differnet ip, so portforward will fail if my pc start up before the xbox and viceversa?
<CharminTheMoose> Is my hdd about to die soon? http://pastebin.ca/2095483 The load/unload cycles increases by 2 everytime I exit from suspend mode, which seems strange
<geoffmcc> norpan: give your ubuntu box a static ip
<silare> I like the Ubuntu 11.10's Grid effect (if you move a window to the side of the screen, it shows the outline of the window being grown), but 11.10 has lots of issues for me.
<silare> Is there a way to get 11.10's grid effect in 11.04?
<zykotick9> scorinitron, ? that's to broad a question.  Disable any unneeded services... install a firewall... there are several options.
<zykotick9> scorinitron, but OOTB ubuntu should be somewhat secure, without any running services
<geoffmcc> norpan: according to link u gave, config shows ushare should be on port 49200 with a telnet port of 1337
<scorinitron> zykotick9, thing is I just got off of windows a while back... so I don't know what to download and where to start...
<zykotick9> scorinitron, the first thing you should understand then, if ubuntu is basically secure OOTB - you'd need to do things to make it unsecured (this is NOT windows ;)
<norpan> geoffmcc: yes i have recently filled that out, and opened the port in router. Still gives nothing.. it was working with ps3mediaserver but that did not give me nice results.. i was unable to add movies if i downloaded a new one for instanse..that would not show up. Just the old library when i installed the server
<scorinitron> zykotick9, ok how about hiding my connection so I don
<geoffmcc> norpan: do you have a firewall on ubuntu?
<norpan> geoffmcc: not that i know of, its a fresh install!
<scorinitron> zykotick9, ok how about hiding my connection so I don't have to connect directly?
<zykotick9> !info ufw | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30.1-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 128 kB, installed size 820 kB
<geoffmcc> norpan: ok, lets make sure ufw is not running. go to term and run sudo ufw status
<zykotick9> scorinitron, do you mean in IRC?
<scorinitron> yeah
<zykotick9> !cloak | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<slava_> hello american obama bastards
<slava_> fuck you
<zykotick9> !ops | slava was just a problem in #debian
<ubottu> slava was just a problem in #debian: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<slava_> i hate hate you
<relik> can someone please help me
<slava_> yes
<Flannel> slava_: Good to know.  Please leave or behave.
<norpan> geoffmcc: its disabled..
<relik> in ubuntu latest version when i press one button 5 or 6 characters will be shown
<geoffmcc> norpan: hmm.
<slava_> america can give you some democratic
<darkstar999> slava_: dude. stop
<slava_> fuck the obama
<relik> is there some #ubuntu support channel where i can request help?
<darkstar999> relik: you are here. ask away
<slava_> stop
<geoffmcc> norpan: im just trying to think of all the things it could be, are you sure the network card is eth0
<relik> darkstar999: i have samsung nc10 and upgraded ubuntu now the keyboard doesn't work
<slava_> obama bastard
<norpan> geoffmcc: allthou im using wlan0 ?
<relik> instead of e the characters aeefs are written and so on
<darkstar999> relik: have you checked your keyboard settings?
<geoffmcc> norpan: ok. that link u gave had a config file in it, did u just copy paste it, or did u change their eth0 to wlan0 to suite your needs
<darkstar999> relik: it might be set for a different language
<relik> darkstar999: well i checked it and it displays US settings
<geoffmcc> norpan: also, does ushare give any errors when starts or anything
<relik> so this is good
<norpan> geoffmcc: i changed to wlan0 to suit my needs :P
<norpan> geoffmcc: no it just says "ok"
<rewrew> Hey guys, I'm stupid enough to delete my /etc/skel folder. I can't find it anywhere on the internet. Could someone please tar his up and upload it somewhere? :/ Thanks a bunch!
<Slart> rewrew: my /etc/skel has just one file.. examples.desktop   which I think you can live without
<geoffmcc> norpan: does your router have a upnp setting
<darkstar999> relik: Maybe try changing it to a different language then back to US?
<relik> ok i will try that
<relik> a remote keyboard works fine
<geoffmcc> norpan: also, it looks like it may use udp, when you forwarded the ports did u happen to maybe choose tcp
<chavov_> Slart: it has hidden files as well default .bashrc, etc.
<norpan> geoffmcc: well, its working with ps3mediaserver and runs fine in win7 so i just belive its the ubuntu install..and i have never came cross such a setting in the router but i can check
<norpan> geoffmcc: i choose tcp/udp...
<Slart> chavov_: ah.. my bad
<zykotick9> rewrew, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash" might help
<geoffmcc> norpan: yea, i only suggested that cause i see some other people mentioning other ports in some posts, so if there is something that should be forwarded and you missed it upnp would catch it
<rewrew> just a list of files would do though
<rewrew> I could copy them from my home dir then
<geoffmcc> norpan: i dont like to keep it on on my router though, i turn it on as needed, it shows me what connected and then i manually forward ports and turn off.
<zykotick9> !virus > scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron, please see my private message
<geoffmcc> norpan: sorry couldnt be more help.
<norpan> geoffmcc: :( thank you for trying!
<chavov_> rewrew: it's .bash_logout, .bashrc, .profile, .Xdefaults and examples.desktop
<rewrew> chavov_,zykotick9: Thank you
<darkstar999> is there a list of ubottu commands?
<zykotick9> darkstar999, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<darkstar999> thanks zykotick9
<darkstar999> cgi?!
<darkstar999> haha
<relik> [Bvbvbvbvbvbvbfvbfvbfvbfvbfaa
<relik> still the same problem
<relik> it seems like each character triggers multtiple keys
<JoeMofknDot> hi  i'm looking for a cheap usb video capture device that is compatible with ubuntu with easy set up
<darkstar999> relik: do you have num lock on?
<darkstar999> JoeMofknDot: how cheap?
<JoeMofknDot> anything under $100
<norpan> How do i configure ushare to work with my xbox360? im on the edge of crying now
<pragmaticenigma> what is ushare?
<darkstar999> JoeMofknDot: anything by logitech is good and should work with no problems
<norpan> pragmaticenigma: upnp service..
<relik> darkstar999: no
<pragmaticenigma> Doesn't the XBOX 360 support Samba file shares?
<lonejack> hi, it is no longer possible to write on my usb key
<CharminTheMoose> Is my hdd about to die soon? http://pastebin.ca/2095483 The load/unload cycles increases by 2 everytime I exit from suspend mode, which seems strange
<lonejack> any idea?
<pragmaticenigma> lonejack: how old is the USB drive?
<magikfingerz> lonejack: delete some files... :)
<darkstar999> relik: I can't find anything to help you with, but here's the wiki dedicated to your netbook https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NC10
<pragmaticenigma> norpan: Have you checked the wiki's available out there?
<JoeMofknDot> darkstar999: ok have you seen the usb video capture card from monoprice i was also wondering if anyone has tries it because it has linux in the name
<JoeMofknDot> tried*
<norpan> pragmaticenigma: yes! i have followed a nice guide, but i still does not make it work : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media#Configuration
<pragmaticenigma> lonejack: Your drive is either full, damaged, or no longer can be written to because the chips maxed out on the number of writes
<darkstar999> JoeMofknDot: nope. are you looking for video capture or a webcam?
<brontosaurusrex> JoeMofknDot, blackmagic maybe?
<meerkats> how do I apply a patch to a source file?
<pragmaticenigma> norpan: what about the developer site? http://ushare.geexbox.org/
<lonejack> pragmaticenigma, isn't full(50% used)
<hc96> Hi! Is there some functionality that shows me which system files differ from the default version in the packages? (meaning I have modified them)
<pragmaticenigma> lonejack: How old is the drive?
<llutz> hc96: config files?
<lonejack> pragmaticenigma, I suppose at least 4 years
<pragmaticenigma> lonejack: It is possible if you use the drive to move a lot of files around that you have maxed out it;s life... USB drives and solid state drives have a finite number of times you can write data to it
<hc96> llutz: yes, mainly those in /etc
<JoeMofknDot> darkstar999: video capture i just looked at it it doesn't say linux but here's a link http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10810&cs_id=1081003&p_id=1882&seq=1&format=2
<llutz> hc96: dpkg-query -W -f='${Conffiles}\n' '*' | awk 'OFS="  "{print $2,$1}' | md5sum -c 2>/dev/null | awk -F': ' '$2 !~ /OK/{print $1}'
<timmy> test
<pragmaticenigma> lonejack: However, have you trried the usb drive on another computer, or in another USB port?
<hc96> llutz: ok... gonna try that
<brontosaurusrex> JoeMofknDot, http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/techspecs/
<lonejack> pragmaticenigma, no I'll do in a minute
<JoeMofknDot> brontosaurusrex: thanks i'll look now
<koo1> does anyone use a monochrome crt with colorful console programs?
<lonejack> pragmaticenigma, but what I want to do are operations that I did hundreds time in the past...
<pragmaticenigma> lonejack: like what?
<brontosaurusrex> JoeMofknDot, what kind of signal do you need to capture btw?
<timmy> how old is xchat 2.8.6?
<pragmaticenigma> timmy: if it works, why worry?
<lonejack> pragmaticenigma, connect the key, download files, delete, etc...
<llutz> timmy:  11-Jun-2008
<pragmaticenigma> timmy: 2.8.8 is what I am running
<timmy> lol because i do not want an obselete version
<timmy> im running ubuntu 10.04
<pragmaticenigma> lonejack: I'm guess you have worn out the ability of your USB drive to have files written to it... you will need to purchase a new one
<hc96> llutz: what does the '*' in the command do? seems dpkg-query also works without it?
<magikfingerz> timmy: pragmaticenigma is right... unless you are looking for a new feature not included in your version, or a critical patch, there is not valid reason to upgrade...
<timmy> i understand that
<JoeMofknDot> brontosaurusrex: it would be most convenient if it was hdmi
<timmy> this version works fine
<timmy> i might uprade to ubuntu 10.10
<lonejack> pragmaticenigma, flash memories can be written at least 100000 times
<pragmaticenigma> timmy: the latest version may have a new feature to it... but you really shouldn't worry... Ubuntu developers will make sure any security patches are applied if needed
<timmy> but that isnt lts
<llutz> hc96: then its obsolete. its not _my_ command, i just found it somewhere some time ago
<timmy> okay
<relik> how can i change keyboard driver?
<pragmaticenigma> lonejack: You have had the drive for 4 years... it is possible that if you move a lot of files on and off your drive that you have exceeded that limit
<hc96> llutz: ok. cause I'm currently trying to understand it :)
<relik> when i type a character multiple characters will be shown. i think this is a low level error on samsung nc10 +latest version ubuntu
 * relik is thinking about going back to windows XP :
<magikfingerz> relik: the multiple characters are the same? or different...
<of2vil> hello, is there any chance to find a package for thunderbird 8 compatible to ubuntu 11.10 without compiling it myself?
<timmy> that should be in the repos
<relik> magikfingerz: for each character you have a different set of characters
<of2vil> timmy: no there is only thunderbird 7 or 9beta
<timmy> add the thunderbird stable repos then
<pragmaticenigma> of2vil: they will release a new version of thunderbird in the repos when they have finished making a compatible version for Ubuntu
<timmy> via ppa
<lonejack> pragmaticenigma, anyway.. thank you
<timmy> im running firefox 8
<magikfingerz> relik: it sounds me like a keymap problem... What keyboard distribution you have? english, spanish, greek?
<timmy> on 10.04
<pragmaticenigma> timmy: the thunderbird ppa is only for 10.04 and older
<relik> magikfingerz: i have samsung nc10 and i have english US
<timmy> woot
<timmy> XD
<of2vil> pragmaticenigma: yeah, but i am wondering since thunderbird 8 has been in the precise repository for some time
<of2vil> are there any snapshots of older package versions?
<timmy> hey how do you install the latest java
<pragmaticenigma> of2vil: that is because 12.04 is still in developement and it doesn't make sence for them to start with 7 if 8 is available
<timmy> the recomend version
<timmy> ?
<hc96> llutz: unfortunately that does not relly work, e.g. /etc/hosts is not in the list
<pragmaticenigma> they just released firefox 8 in the last week, when mozilla released it a few weeks ago
<hc96> llutz: dpkg-query even does not write it to stdout
<pragmaticenigma> of2vil: Ubuntu will release Thunderbird 8... I don't see any reason to try and force an install, there isn't anything major between 7 and 8 that you are going to need this exact moment
<Quantum_Ion> pragmaticenigma, Yeah I know
<llutz> hc96: it only works if the config file was shipped with a package and listed in *.conffile
<Quantum_Ion> People should wait a while on upgrades
<silare> I like the Ubuntu 11.10's Grid effect (if you move a window to the side of the screen, it shows the outline of the window being grown), but 11.10 has lots of issues for me.
<silare> Is there a way to get 11.10's grid effect in 11.04?
<of2vil> pragmaticenigma: in fact i do since i have some compatibility problems with thunderbird7/lightning and an davical server
<Quantum_Ion> silare, Just wait for the LTS releases
<llutz> hc96: /etc/hosts is dynamically generated at installation-time
<timmy> can anybody help me?
<magikfingerz> relik: OK, what desktop do you have...? GNOME, XFCE?
<silare> Quantum_Ion: There's basically no way to move Compiz plugins back and forth?
<benjib> Hi, is anyone willing to help me with an nfs issue?
<pragmaticenigma> perhaps someone here can help solve the issue.. upgrades don't necassarily mean it will get fixed
<of2vil> pragmaticenigma: but ill just wait :)
<relik> i have standard ubuntu
<relik> so gnome
<pragmaticenigma> of2vil: I use Thunderbird 7 with lightning, perhaps I can help you
<hc96> llutz: hm... but in my opinion if there were a package that wants to change /etc/hosts I'll be asked what I want to do, since I have changed it manually. If I had left it at original state, I would not be asked.
<llutz> hc96: less /var/lib/dpkg/info/netbase.postinst
<pragmaticenigma> silare: The feature you are looking at was something added for 11.10... it is not available in previous versions
<magikfingerz> relik OK, so go to gnome control center and look for the keyboard option and check if there is the right keyboard chosen...
<relik> magikfingerz: i did
<magikfingerz> relik: In this case, US keyboard (Generic US Keyboard is OK)
<relik> US keyboard is selected
<hc96> llutz: same goes with /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<johnny> hi there
<of2vil> pragmaticenigma: it just fails to create an event on that server and the log on the server doesnt say anything specific about the error - and it works fine with the newer version of thunderbird
<magikfingerz> relik: OK, have you tried to check if this problem is present in console mode too?
<Quantum_Ion> silare, Compiz plugins take up too much power
<pragmaticenigma> johnny / Guest1801 ... please pick a more unique name
<relik> yes the same problem occures in console mode
<Guest1801> yeh ! i will come with real one.. :))
<silare> pragmaticenigma / Quantum_Ion : Hmm... So it's not so easy as just moving a few files back and forth? :/ Is there a way to make it so moving a window to the side gets that outline effect (not like 11.10's, but I lost my 11.04 one too).
<llutz> hc96: that only works with packages coming with a <package>.conffiles   file. i'd suggest to use etckeeper/changetrack
<Guest1801> ! register
<pragmaticenigma> of2vil: Are you by chance trying to use your own DAV server?
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<of2vil> pragmaticenigma: i am
<pragmaticenigma> silare: you cannot just transfer files back and forth to get a feature... each program is compibled agasint the system kernel, and 11.04 and 11.10 do not use the same kernel
<Guest1801> ! register
<pragmaticenigma> of2vil: does your server acknowledge that a connection was made when you try to update the calendar?
<silare> pragmaticenigma: Ah... Figures. Though I think 11.04 had a feature where if I move my window to the top of the screen it'd show the orange outline of a maximized window; I don't have that anymore. How do I re-enable it?
<Guest1801> !register
<M4rc3l> To register your nick type in /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL  into the text box replacing PASSWORD and EMAIL with your own email and password.
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pragmaticenigma> silare: it is in the compiz settings... I don't use Ubuntu Unity desktop (I use Xubuntu) so I don't know where that feature is located
<Exxon> pragmaticenigma, now i am real :))
<of2vil> pragmaticenigma: yes, reading the calender works just fine, but i am not able to create any events
<pragmaticenigma> Exxon and soon to sink :-)
<hc96> llutz: well, my problem is the following: I want to install to a new version of ubuntu, but I do not want to throw away my configuration I've done, so I have to save it before formatting. So I need to know what I modified :) As I read, etckeeper only shows what was changed since it's installed
<Exxon> pragmaticenigma, simply forgot was on other distro now back..
<pragmaticenigma> what version of lightning are you using?
<magikfingerz> relik: have you tried this:? http://nc10ubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/11/11/what-i-did/
<llutz> hc96: correct, so it won't help you now. best to have a log-file where you keep all your changes written down.
<hc96> sure, next time :)
<llutz> hc96: i guess you have to diff new config/old config now
<horseatingweeds> I'm trying to run perl as cgi using this guide: http://www.blog.highub.com/perl/install-configure-apache-localhost-perl-on-linux-ubuntu/  But when I try accessing a .pl file, I get a 403 Forbidden. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong? I chmod 755 the .pl file.
<hc96> llutz: well, I could install the new system in Virtual Box and then do a diff
<clooluss> Please help!  Trying to access data on a laptop that will no longer boot into Ubuntu. I have booted from a live CD, and I can see the folders I need, but when I try to copy them it tells me that I don't have permission. Have tried it from command line with sudo but it makes no difference.
<darkstar999> clooluss: have you tried chmodding the files?
<Quantum_Ion> clooluss, Why wont it boot into Linux
<clooluss> Won't boot because it comes up with some rubbish about "please correct gdm configuration." I've lost the sudo password for this machine
<guntbert> clooluss: the sudo passord is your own password
<pragmaticenigma> clooluss: what was the last thing you did to your machine?
<guntbert> *password
<silare> Does anyone know where in the Compiz settings the configuration to change the outline colour for the Grid plugin is?
<clooluss> My wife's machine. She was using as usual, next day, wouldn't boot. It needs a new OS anyway, I just want the data off it to reinstall but it won't let me have it!
<Quantum_Ion> clooluss, You can repair it with the Linux DVD live disk
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<clooluss> Quantum_Ion: Go on...
<pragmaticenigma> clooluss: boot al ive cd and you will have access to the data on the drive and can transfer it to a new location
<clooluss> pramatice; Trying that, it won't let me have the data because of file permissions
<wolframn> Happy Thanksgiving #Ubuntu!
<pragmaticenigma> clooluss: are you able to view the files at all?
<zykotick9> clooluss, is this some sort of encrypted filesystem or home directory?
<Exxon> zykotick9, even if its encrypted with live dcd/cd we can retive the files.
<zykotick9> Exxon, that's good - i just want to know if "I" want to get involved or not.
<clooluss> not encrypted. I just tried sudo chmod of a single file, it allowed me to copy it over to an external HD. Will try that with the other files. Is there a way to mass-chmod everything in a folder and all subfolders? Also, as a live CD user, am I u, g or o?
<guntbert> clooluss: when you chmod them all they will stay that way - might be a lot of work later
<pragmaticenigma> clooluss: use this command:   find ./ -type f -execdir chmod a+rw {} \;
<pragmaticenigma> make sure you execute that from the home directory you are trying to recover
<guntbert> pragmaticenigma: why not just chmod -R ... ?
<clooluss> guntbert: Not a problem - because I have the same stupid problem with my external drive (can't write to the EXT partition because of file permissions) I will copy everything to a FAT partition, which will strip all the unixy file permissions off it.
<pragmaticenigma> clooluss: plug a sudo in front too
<pragmaticenigma> guntbert: because that will also affect directories
<guntbert> clooluss: I see ..
<Exxon> clooluss, do you have the prblem with the grub did you dual install..just asking
<guntbert> pragmaticenigma: good idea, didn't see it :)
<clooluss> I am certain the file permission system is broken in later versions of Ubuntu.... I find it impossible to move / share files between users despite doing everything by the book
<clooluss> not a dual boot. This machine has been running Ubuntu 7.10 since... well since 7.10
<pragmaticenigma> guntbert: I made that mistake before and then wondered why I couldn't access my directories... directories require execute permission for some reason
<guntbert> pragmaticenigma: yes, x on directories means "can enter"
<clooluss> so...  is      find ./ -type f -execdir chmod a+rw {} \;     still the recommended command?
<pragmaticenigma> I use the chmod command I posted a moment ago to make sure all my video files are in readonly mode... and they are all stored in subdirs... makes it reall fast and easy
<llutz> pragmaticenigma: chmod -R a=rwX ./
<pragmaticenigma> yes clooluss
<pragmaticenigma> llutz: how does that work?
<llutz> pragmaticenigma: man chmod , X (uppercase) works only on directories (or files already have execute-bit set)
<pragmaticenigma> llutz: neat... thanks for the tip
<clooluss> find; missing argument to '-execdir'
<nils_> seems like the update-grub script for grub1 always sets "quiet splash" in the kernel commandline. Any way to override that?
<pragmaticenigma> clooluss: try the command llutz just posted:  sudo chmod -R a=rwX ./
<pragmaticenigma> nils_: yes there is a way to override this ... give me amoment to find the config file
<guntbert> nils look at the top of /etc/default/grub, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT...
<Exxon> clooluss, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nils_> guntbert:  don't have that file, seems that's only there for grub2
<horseatingweeds> I'm trying to run perl as cgi using this guide: http://www.blog.highub.com/perl/install-configure-apache-localhost-perl-on-linux-ubuntu/  But when I try accessing a .pl file, I get a 403 Forbidden. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong? I chmod 755 the .pl file.
<guntbert> nils_: thats true, I misread your statement
<pragmaticenigma> guntbert: is just way too fast at this
<pragmaticenigma> nils_: I think thre is a settings file /boot/grub  but i could be wrong
<genii-around> nils_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pragmaticenigma> nils_: here is a site with exactly what you are looking for : http://www.foogazi.com/2007/10/27/remove-the-ubuntu-splash-screen/
<maisjenaimarrede> plop
<selim> plop
<pragmaticenigma> horseatingweeds: the file needs to be under the same ownership as the servers user
<nils_> yeah but I suspect that update-grub will add those lines again when I install a new kernel. I'll best go fiddle with the script.
<pragmaticenigma> horseatingweeds: I believe the user needed is www-data
<pragmaticenigma> nils_: When you get a new update... usually you will be prompted that there are changes to the current config and update manager will ask if you want to overwrite the changes
<pragmaticenigma> at least it wuld for me, I had to always run mine with the i915.modeset=1 option
<nils_> yeah this box doesn't work with grub2 else I'd be happy with grub2 and /etc/default/grub
<raimedia_score> addon
<raimedia_score> list
<Exxon> raimedia_score, what addons are you looking for
<pragmaticenigma> !flood | raimedia_score
<ubottu> raimedia_score: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Exxon> pragmaticenigma, give him the time to explain..
<MissingNH2> Hey.
<famgod> can anyone tell me which kernel has the new power ACPI (that drastically improves batter power) ???
<MissingNH2> Anyone know how to change the hotspot for the Unity sidebar?
<pragmaticenigma> famgod: What version of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<zacarias> my mouse cursor goes off the visible desktop to the right side (but not to the left). Some of my sticky notes too. How do I correct that?
<yagoo> famgod, powermanagement still premature on linux.. if you want to have a look check out the latest about suspend2/tuxnice project
<Spy> hello
<pragmaticenigma> zacarias: Your possibly using an unspported resolution for your display, try a lower one and see if it improves the problem
<yagoo> famgod, at least according to me linux powermanagement -- if it works for you great.. if not then it's either posible or very experimental
<wunnle> hey guys.
<Spy> hey wunnle
<wunnle> anyone using an alternative for plowshare? it is buggy and doesn't have features for safelinking and proxy tunnel.
<zacarias> pragmaticenigma: but it works with everything else. If I try to move a panel applet to the right, for instance, it won't move
<pragmaticenigma> It's possible the notes application has a bug and doesn't recognize the screen edge as a boundry
<inashdeen_> hi everyone, just an enquiry. what is an author's signing key? how do i get them?
<pangur> On my LibreOffice, I have an icon for Print File directly(generic printer) and I can also choose File->Print.  I am using Ubuntu 11.10.  Why does the icon sometimes work whereas the File->Print can sit there doing nothing?
<pragmaticenigma> inashdeen_: It's a certificate you apply to your programs to digitally sign them to prove that you were the author and it is your own work
<inashdeen_> pramaticeningma : how do i do it?
<Danny33496> Hey Does anyone know why my HTC evo 4G all of a sudden turns off and dosnt turn on? it was plugged into the computer charging...
<Danny33496> And it just turned off
<pragmaticenigma> inashdeen_: depends on what you need it for... it's really only necassary if your going to run your applications on an environment that requires application signing like Android... it's not needed for PC programs
<Danny33496> can anyone answer my question?
<pragmaticenigma> Danny33496: this is a forum for Ubuntu... not mobile devices... I reocmmend you contact your wireless service provider support line
<inashdeen_> pramaticenigma: im a recompiling a vala file
<yagoo> Danny33496, just did. oomachookaloobahooba
<Exxon> Danny33496, its a mobile phone..??
<pragmaticenigma> inashdeen_: I am not familiar with vala, please explain
<inashdeen_> Danny33496: how me help you?
<yagoo> Exxon, it's a plane!!
<Danny33496> Yes its a HTC EVO 4G Flashed to metro
<MissingNH2> And you're on the ubuntu channel...
<Danny33496> Im just wondering if anyone has any idea
<Danny33496> who should i call?
<inashdeen_> Danny33496: is it plugged on a ubuntu? i mean if it is an HTC question, we cant help you. seriously
<wunnle> Keep wondering.
<MissingNH2> Try removing the battery and reinserting
<Danny33496> I have done that
<wunnle> Danny33496, ghost busters?
<pragmaticenigma> Danny33496: I wouldn't recommend charging our phone with your computer... try plugging in using the wall adapter... if it still doens't turn on then you need to contact Sprint for warrenty service
<Danny33496> i took out the battery and put it back in
<MissingNH2> Did you hold the power button after you put the battery back in? Try holding it down for a few seconds
<yagoo> ,/warranty/warrenty
<Danny33496> and also it turns on but as soon as i let go the power button it turns off
<MissingNH2> Oh
<MissingNH2> Plug it into a wall socket thing
<MissingNH2> for about 20 mins.
<Danny33496> i feel like the battery is done
<MissingNH2> And then try again.
<pragmaticenigma> Danny33496: Charge the phone using the wall adapter, not your computer
<Danny33496> i know thats what im doing
<Danny33496> im only using wall adapter now
<MissingNH2> Also, take the battery out, plug it in and hold the power button
<pragmaticenigma> Danny33496: it will take awhile for the battery to charge.. leave it alone for a while
<Besogon> Does someone compile Apache+php by himself? If I update the system Shall I recompile Apache and php again?
<MissingNH2> if its a battery problem, then it will work perfectly
<Danny33496> i got so pissed -__-
<inashdeen_> pragmaticenigma: elementary OS got a program named exe-wrapper. i want to install it on ubuntu. it is a ppa only by the way. the problem is, it is written inside there Elementary. i wanna change it to ubuntu. so i edit the source. and now i want to compile it again. it is easy, just using debuild. but they require those "keys".
<pragmaticenigma> Danny33496: if it still doen't work then you need to contact your wireless carrier for further support
<Shirakawasuna> hi folks! Running xubuntu 11.10, when I select 'shut down' it puts me back out at the lightdm login and I can't find a shutdown option in the lightdm interface, so I end up switching VTs and manually running 'poweroff'. Is this a general ubuntu issue / xubuntu issue and does anyone know a fix?
<Danny33496> but i flashed the phone to metro
<pangur> Why are you asking in ubuntu rather than in a channel for mobile phones, Danny33496?  Would you not get more focussed help elsewhere?
<Danny33496> will they still help me?
<MissingNH2> again, if its a battery issue, then taking the battery out and turning it on while its plugged in will make it work.
<MissingNH2> i have no idea what 'flashed the phone to metro' means.
<Danny33496> it dosnt turn on without the battery either
<Shirakawasuna> Danny33496: try ##hardware
<MissingNH2> then its not a battery issue.
<pangur> It means that he has had it chipped
<Shirakawasuna> Danny33496: they're usually pretty helpful
<pragmaticenigma> Danny33496: No, you have voided the warrenty and pssibly briked your phone in the processs
<Danny33496> Like the evo is for sprint i made it go to metro service
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> poor Danny boy..
<MissingNH2> doesn't that void your warranty?
<yagoo> Danny33496, you can try to get away with it.. just never mention you did it
<topolo> Hello here, i'm a new unity GUI user and i need a tips
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | topolo
<ubottu> topolo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Danny33496> Ok ill call them but i think im gonna let it sit for a while
<Danny33496> because it turns on but it turns off right away ....
<MissingNH2> Oh yea, speaking of unity, I had a question too which wasn't answered
<MissingNH2> Anyone know how to control the unity sidebar hotspot? So it'll come out only when I move my mouse to the bottom left vs the whole left side?
<Danny33496> I have no clue
<topolo> I've start an applicaiton and i can't find how to pout the mouse focus out of it, "i'm blocked in it" Is there any shortcut ?
<MissingNH2> topolo: alt + tab?
<MonkeyDust> MissingNH2  try CCSM
<gislikarl> has anyone tried Linux Mint Debian? if so how is it compared to the Ubuntu based mint?
<topolo> Alt+TAB no
<wunnle> MishkaEchoes, yes, and also when you press super-key.
<MissingNH2> MonkeyDust: Is that part of the Compiz thing? Isn't Compiz buggy?
<pragmaticenigma> MissingNH2: You would need to add the feature to the Unity code base to get that feature
<MonkeyDust> MissingNH2  yes it's compiz config etc
<pragmaticenigma> !mint | gislikarl
<ubottu> gislikarl: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<topolo> do you mean super key + alt + atb > no
<przemek_> hi there. does any of you uses apache mod_layout? because I cant get it to work on my server.
<MissingNH2> pragmaticenigma: I was hoping it was already implemented. I'm not that familiar with Ubuntu code. :/
<theborger> anyone recommend a decent browser? low mem use?
<topolo> but long pressure of super key only show number in icons
<MissingNH2> MonkeyDust: Is compiz stable enough for regular use?
<theborger> also good to run over ssh tunneling?
<kmthein> Question: I installed Postfix on Ubuntu 11.10, and I was surprised that there was no file even in /usr/bin/mail and /bin/mail. Should mail file exist out of the box installation of Ubuntu?
<ic3b3rg> hey guys, i have a quick question. I'm attempting to change the order for my grub menu. It says to look for a menu.lst file on the internet. All I can find is a menu.lst.save... is this the same thing?
<wunnle> MissingNH2, i use compiz, and it's stable.
<pragmaticenigma> MissingNH2: sadly it's what would be considered a power user feature and Ubuntu developers haven't had time to add those enhancements yet
<gislikarl> @theborger I recomend Google Chromium or Chrome
<nalle_> Got some problems with my dual-monitors. Anyone wanna be a pro and help me? :)
<MissingNH2> I'll try out compiz then
<MonkeyDust> MissingNH2  i don't like/use compiz, just know ccsm is to configure it
<Besogon> People! Does compiz-config work with gnome3???
<gislikarl> you can get chromium from the software center
<pragmaticenigma> MissingNH2: compiz has been around for a long time now... it's stable
<MissingNH2> I'll try it out. I don't like how the sidebar comes out whenever I move towards my browser's back button
<pragmaticenigma> ic3b3rg: what version of grub are you using and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<pragmaticenigma> MissingNH2: You should be able to re-position the bar to the bottom of the screen I would think
<Exxon> theborger, the inbult browser is decent..what you expect for other
<ic3b3rg> msot recent version of ubuntu 11.10? i think
<ic3b3rg> and I have no clue what version of grub
<MissingNH2> pragmaticenigma: Nope, there was a bug report filed, and the devs said it didn't go with the idea of Unity or somesuch
<wunnle> MissingNH2, you'll get used to move your cursor to right side of back button :P
<MissingNH2> even though many people wanted it. a hundred or so.
<yagoo> ic3b3rg, that's grub2
<ic3b3rg> ok. is editing that different?
<yagoo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pragmaticenigma> ic3b3rg: there is no menu.lst  in ubuntu 11.10...
<MissingNH2> wunnle: Haha. That'll require very precise mouse movements. I'll just try compiz.
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to fully reset the theme, login, scroll bars, etc
<ic3b3rg> how do i change the default if there's no menu.lst?
<yagoo> ic3b3rg, grub2 modifying different.. don't edit grub.cfg directly
<pragmaticenigma> MissingNH2: LAME!
<pragmaticenigma> ic3b3rg: Just a sec
<nalle_> Anyone got a clue why i can't use dual monitors?
<wunnle> MissingNH2, it takes 2 days exactly  (:
<ic3b3rg> ok, thaanks
<MissingNH2> pragmaticenigma: I'll see if I can get a link to it. Twas the longest bug report I've ever seen.
<pragmaticenigma> ic3b3rg: I have the same setup on my machine
<nalle_> Anyone got a clue why i can't use dual monitors?
<alex_mayorga> I upgraded from Natty, but the theme doesn't look like a new fresh install
<MissingNH2> wunnle: You're using compiz though.
<ic3b3rg> how did you get it to work?
<yagoo> ic3b3rg, /etc/default/grub
<alex_mayorga> !theme
<pragmaticenigma> ic3b3rg: the folder /etc/grub.d has the scripts that help generate the menu... what are you trying to change and I will help you best I can
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wunnle> MissingNH2, i use both. now i'm on unity. it looks fantastic at first, but it's usefull.
<yagoo> ic3b3rg, then update-grub2, to update grub.cfg
<nalle_> required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<MissingNH2> Ideally I'd use Gnome, but it messes up my touchpad
<pragmaticenigma> MissingNH2: I switched away from Ubuntu to Xubuntu awhile ago when Gnome was getting too bloated and didn't even want to think about unity
<wunnle> MissingNH2, left click locking problem?
<ic3b3rg> awesome. ok thank you guys so much!
<kmthein> Question: Should I expect to see /usr/bin/mail or /bin/mail with out of the box installation of latest Ubuntu?
<MissingNH2> wunnle: No, the touchpad works till login, and stops working right after I log in.
<MissingNH2> pragmaticenigma: I don't know what xubuntu is, I'll look it up
<Exxon> MissingNH2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
 * pangur is away: Gone away for now
<wunnle> MissingNH2, woa, i like my left click locking problem then.
<pragmaticenigma> MissingNH2: Xubuntu is all the same as ubuntu but uses the Xfce window manager...
<wunnle> Xfce = ugly
<MissingNH2> Exxon: I'll try that out, but it happens even when the touchpad is not suspended. Thanks for the link though. I'll see if that fixes it
<topolo> UP - ubuntu - unity - I've started an application and i can't find how to put out the mouse focus, "i'm blocked in it" Is there any shortcut ? (super key > no, alt tab > no)
<MissingNH2> Exxon: touchpad is not disabled*
<lcb> hi. how to install iceweasel and not firefox, when apt-get install iceweasel on a minimal installation setup?
<Exxon> MissingNH2, i would rather suggest google first instead ..:))
<pragmaticenigma> wunnle: Xfce = functional for me
<omid> hi , i use kubuntu 11.04 how can i format a USB memory stick ?
<MissingNH2> Exxon: I did try Google. There was a bug report filed somewhere with many people chiming in with their solutions. I just went back to Unity. :)
<wunnle> pragmaticenigma, Xfce = [functional, ugly] than.
<pragmaticenigma> lcb: Iceweasel is built on the same libraies as firefox... that's why it installs both
<lcb> omid: gparted, for instance
<omid> lcb:  kubuntu has KDE . and KDE has not Gparted .
<lcb> pragmaticenigma: hmm but it installs firefox only
<yagoo> looking for a treepane file manager, one knows of one?
<lcb> omid: any artition tool
<pragmaticenigma> lcb: probably because iceweasel isn't developed anymore?
<lcb> partition either
<omid> nothing is included?
<lcb> pragmaticenigma: probably
<Exxon> MissingNH2, i really want you to understand it first and try it out..if any failure then..
<MissingNH2> Exxon: I have a fair idea of why its happening. A gnome service stops the touchpad but doesn't restart it.
<yagoo> (there's nautilus of course but i hate it.. looking for alternative)
<Exxon> MissingNH2, can you link me to the Snyptic bug report as you claim
<yagoo> (gnome if possible)
<MissingNH2> Exxon: Sure
 * pangur is back.
<MonkeyDust> rejoice
<famgod> whats the apt-get command to purge a package?
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: Thunar perhaps?
<pragmaticenigma> famgod: apt-get remove packagename
<Exxon> MonkeyDust, we are all rejoicing ..:))
<theborger> how do you launch chrome from the command line?
<theborger> google-chrome is not working
<theborger> nor is chrome etc
<genii-around> famgod: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<pragmaticenigma> theborger: are you sure you have google chrome installed and not chromium?
<theborger> i got it
<pragmaticenigma> theborger: what happends if you enter chromium-browser?
<Exxon> theborger, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1385182
<theborger> yea i got it working, thanks
<zykotick9> pragmaticenigma, i think the executable is "chromium" and the package is chromium-browser (or used to be, to avoid conflict with the game, i think they've renamed the game now)
<pragmaticenigma> zykotick9: no idea... I just know from the command line if I tab complete mine wants to use chromium-borwser
<pragmaticenigma> spelling errors not withstanding
<zykotick9> pragmaticenigma, oh, well guess i was wrong then
<MissingNH2> Exxon: I'm trying to find the bug report I was looking at a few weeks back, but theres quite a few Gnome-touchpad bug reports. This is one thats similar to mine, and relevant:
<MissingNH2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/868400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 868400 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Synaptics touchpad stops working" [High,Confirmed]
<moxie> hello
<Exxon> MissingNH2, that bug is already solved.. so the report vanished try the link- xubuntu
<moxie> does anyone know where the linux mint channel is
<pragmaticenigma> !mint | moxie
<ubottu> moxie: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<moxie> thanks
<MissingNH2> Solved? 17 hours ago someone posted:
<MissingNH2> "Does anyone know if thee is any solution to be seen soon?"
<MissingNH2> Its not marked as Solved either
<fellowlinguist> whats the apt command to list dependencies for a package
<T0mM> I have destroyed my task bar any way i can restore it?
<T0mM> it is not showing the applications in the task bar
<zykotick9> fellowlinguist, "apt-cache depends foo"
<arcsky> sudo: unable to resolve host vbox-server
<arcsky> i takes ages when i do sudo -i
<arcsky> what doese that mean ?
<zykotick9> arcsky, did you change your hostname since installing?
<arcsky> zykotick9: sure in /etc/hostname
<zykotick9> arcsky, did you also change /etc/hosts?
<zykotick9> !hostname | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<pragmaticenigma> fellowlinguist: I usually just use the install command wait fo the list to come up then tell it no
<T0mM> http://imageshack.us/f/267/selection009f.png/
<T0mM> please i need help badly
<T0mM> :S
<esmirlin> hi guys! i have a problem, when i use gnome shell, every gnome app (like nautilus or gedit) at launching show a glich in the menu, like it dissapeares for a moment and then reappeares, does anyone else noticed it?
<arcsky> zykotick9: its an ubuntu server (virtual one)
<zykotick9> arcsky, that doesn't answer my question.  Did you read what !hostname said about the two files?
<exploits> hi all
<MissingNH2> I set Compiz to show the sidebar when I press control + space, and this doesn't work. Do I have to restart or something to get this to work?
<exploits> how to install blackbuntu in hdd?
<mdq3_> :
<zykotick9> exploits, blackbuntu is not a supported version here
<mdq3> quit
<T0mM> nvm fixed it
<exploits> tnx
<exploits> tnx zykotick9
<alex_mayorga> FWIW, this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome helped me to get back to plain oneiric, or so I believe
<pragmaticenigma> !blackbuntu | exploits
<exploits> Is there a way to install
<borisb> I've just installed 11.10 and it keeps asking me for *root* password (not my *user* password) for everything system related, even connecting to wireless. Also upgrade manager did not work, I had to upgrade from console (and via wired conn.)
<T0mM> i needed to add window list
<pragmaticenigma> exploits: We don't support that version here... you will have to go to their site for assitence
<exploits> Easy to install in vmware
<pragmaticenigma> exploits: IT IS NOT SUPPORTED HERE, PLEASE STOP ASKING
<arcsky> zykotick9: it takes ages to ssh to the box
<zykotick9> arcsky, i don't have an answer for that sorry.  Good luck.
<exploits> tnx pragmaticenigma
<MissingNH2> exploits: Its installed the same way as regular ubuntu. Try their forums.
<exploits> ok
<Exxon> T0mM, please elobrate what window manager are you using
<CharminTheMoose> Is my hdd about to die soon? http://pastebin.ca/2095483 The load/unload cycles increases by 2 everytime I exit from suspend mode, which seems strange
<T0mM> Exxon, Window lis
<T0mM> list*
<joansirley> hello everyone
<pragmaticenigma> Exxon: T0mM is using gnome 2.x... he needs the taskbar app that lists the open programs
<scorinitron> hey
<Exxon> T0mM, http://www.ehow.com/how_8228594_reinstall-taskbar-ubuntu-gnome.html
<MissingNH2> Yea, I cant get the changes in Compiz (with the Unity plugin) to stick
<joansirley> I would like someone to help me in a important question for me
<scorinitron> whoami
<MissingNH2> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarkLinux7> Hello
<ben_> What is the equivalent directory on Ubuntu to Apache2.2/cgi-bin on Windows?
<shipht> Hello. Newb question here. In 11.11 I don't seem to have a .Xdefaults file in my home directory. I'm trying to add lines for 256 color support in my terminal. Has the config file changed or something?
<MissingNH2> I've always wanted to use that
<joansirley> how to clone a harddisk
<scorinitron> Their
<mdq3_> join #8bc
<scorinitron> their's an 11.11?
<joansirley> dd is extremely slow
<jrib> shipht: there is no such thing as 11.11.  If you want to use ~/.Xdefaults, just create it.
<joansirley> clonezilla didn't work
<joansirley> what's an alternative for me?
<pragmaticenigma> ben_: That depends on your configuration file... typically /var/www/cgi-bin but I'm not certain on that
<pragmaticenigma> shipht: you might just need to add the fil yourself...
<joansirley> what's an alternative for exemple from a Live Ubuntu?
<joansirley> I use dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1024
<joansirley> extremely slow
<zykotick9> joansirley, are you imagining to an external USB?
<joansirley> no internal
<pragmaticenigma> joansirley: Clone any harddrive is going to take as much time as your system hardware supports... if you are running on an older machine it's going to take longer than a newer machine... also, if you have a lot of data, it's goin to take longer to transfer 1Tb of data versus 10GB of data
<Exxon> joansirley, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<shipht> jrib: 11.10 sorry. Can I create the file with just the lines I need? Or will it need to be a proper config file with everything else?
<pragmaticenigma> joansirley: there isn't a magic program that is goin to speed things up... it's strictly your hardware capabilities
<jrib> shipht: just create the file with the settings you need.  Depending on whether or not your current setup reads the file when you login, you may need to add « xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults » to your startup scripts
<pragmaticenigma> joansirley: the fastest method is going to be dd, anyother program is going to add it's own overhead in the process and make it take longer
<shipht> jrib: Ok, thanks for the help.
<DarkLinux7> Anyone need help, pm me
<DarkLinux7> Anyone need help, pm me
<jrib> DarkLinux7: please don't do that
<DarkLinux7> jrib: why?
<pragmaticenigma> DarkLinux7: all questions should be posted and answered to in the main chat so others can benefit
<joansirley> ok
<DarkLinux7> Ok
<joansirley> that link helped a lot
<pragmaticenigma> !question | DarkLinux7
<ubottu> DarkLinux7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> pragmaticenigma, fyi !ask is a lot faster to type then !question
<pragmaticenigma> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pragmaticenigma> (even faster ;-))
<CharminTheMoose> Where in either /proc or /sys can I find the system time? Well, I assume it be viewed there.
<zykotick9> pragmaticenigma, ya, but it's a different factoid -- !ask and !question are the same thing
<basix> anybody successfully using virtualbox 4.1.6 with linux kernel version 3.1.2?
<pragmaticenigma> zykotick9: like programming and everything else with computers... there is always more than one way to do the same thing
<MissingNH2> Okay. So rebooting fixes issues with Compiz.
<Exxon> pragmaticenigma, every one is typing that fast again give them some time ..:))
<MissingNH2> :)
<darkstar999-away> CharminTheMoose: you can't just use the 'date' command?
<pragmaticenigma> basix: are you running the VB from the repos or from oracle's repos?
<basix> pragmaticenigma, oracle's
<basix> pragmaticenigma, ubuntu's repos are behind imho
<pragmaticenigma> basix: I'm not sure which version I have on mine but I'm guessing it's the ubuntu repos... and it works with the latest avaialble kernel
<MonkeyDust> vbox ose is 4.1.2
<bindi> hi, not really #ubuntu question but I need  this quickly - how can I read lines starting from N to M?
<zykotick9> basix, ya, who needs software that works - when there is a newer version out there </sarcasm>
<pragmaticenigma> basix: ubuntus repos are going to be tested and proven to work... oracles may or may not work and we can't support them easily here
<basix> pragmaticenigma, what version of the kernel & VB do you have? I need the PUEL version
<CharminTheMoose> darktstar999, well, I could, but I'm testing some stuff that requires the hdd to be asleep and not woken up by a read or write. Date seems to wake it up anyway. :/
<zykotick9> basix, starting with vbox4 there is no longer a OSE and PUEL version - they are the same
<pragmaticenigma> I'm running VB 4.1.4_UBUNTU
<CharminTheMoose> On the other hand, I need the date/time printed to the console.
<basix> pragmaticenigma, i understand. But then again i'm using a mainline kernel with my ubuntu install.
<demon_lewiatan>  poland?
<basix> zykotick9, hmm..what about the usb and other things that used to come with the puel?
<zykotick9> basix, all included with vbox4+
<basix> zykotick9, apt-cache search virtualbox shows virtualbox-ose
<pragmaticenigma> basix: there usually isn't anything better in a dot release... it's usually a small bug fix that may or may not affect you... however the version in ubuntu's repos are going to be guaranteed to work
<zykotick9> basix, what ubuntu are you using?
<bindi> how can I read lines starting from the line N to the line M?
<basix> zykotick9, 11.04
<pragmaticenigma> basix: I would recommend updating to 11.10
<Exxon> CharminTheMoose, http://www.codeunit.co.za/2010/06/14/ubuntu-how-to-view-the-current-date-and-time-via-command-line/
<zykotick9> basix, perhaps that was before vbox4 entered repo?  perhaps backports has it?
<basix> pragmaticenigma, i dont want to upgrade to 11.10 - i use gnome.
<jrib> bindi: you can use sed for example
<bindi> jrib: i'm actually looking for working solutions and not more manual bashing :(
<jrib> bindi: sed -n 'N,Mp' file
<basix> zykotick9, perhaps...i'll check the backports..
<bindi> jrib: thanks
<basix> zykotick9, but i am running a mainline kernel that  makes it complicated...even the official version may not work with the latest mainline kernel.
<zykotick9> basix, perhaps a trip to #vbox would shed some light?  good luck.
<basix> zykotick9, yeah i am there
<computa_mike> I'm getting an error when trying to run virtual box machines - I'm running ubuntu 11.10.  The error is : Kernel driver not installed - it says to install virtualbox-dkms and execute modprobe vboxdrv as root - any ideas.
<computa_mike> needle
<computa_mike> needless to say - I have tried the advice offered by virtual box
<irule> hi, I have a headless 11.10 that halts on grub waiting for ENTER, how may I make sure it will never stay like that?
<inashdeen_> jsz'_: i do remember someone gave me a workaround, they put the code into a brackets or something.'
<Exxon> irule, simply update it will literally solve the problem, if its fresh install
<scyclops> #3taps
<irule> Exxon I had a 11.04 CD, installed that and right after install I proceeded with the upgrade
<zykotick9> irule, you might want to check /etc/default/grub -- be sure timeout isn't set to 0 (wait forever)
<daviddoria> A library I am building says I am missing mpi.h. In the software center, I see that mpi-default-dev is insalled - which other package would I need?
<irule> zykotick9 it is 10, should it be 1?  ..still, if it is 10, why is it acting like 0?
<zykotick9> irule, 10 would be fine.  Why it's behaving like 0 i have no idea.
<irule> zykotick9 btw I just TESTED 0 and it started right away as I wanted, no waiting for imput :s whazap/fyi :s
<irule> piece of ubuntu hahaha
<irule> is there a way to choose ubuntu classic theme within .vnc/startx? I dont have a monitor for this pc he network access only
 * Qoray Say : Good night guys... see u tomorrow
<irule> Qoray see ya later
<milamber> daviddoria: libopenmpi-dev maybe?
<Exxon> m2
<daviddoria> milamber, I have that installed too
<milamber> daviddoria: what are you trying to build? is it maybe just not looking in the right spot? can you explicitly tell it where to look for it?
<terninjas> is ubuntu 11.10 stable now?
<rebecca> Pretty sure
<rebecca> I am here to answer all your questions.
<rebecca> But dont blame me if I dont know some of them
<rebecca> I'm just a kid!
<rebecca> XD\
<rebecca> soo
<rebecca> Heres something you should know
<daviddoria> hm the library seems to have the right include path..
<daviddoria> and I do have that file in /usr/lib/openmpi/include
<daviddoria> i'll try to figure it out - i thought i might have just been missing a  package
<rebecca> about:config dom.max_script _run_time 20
<guest69> is it possible to install ubuntu on a usb key?  what about installing it on a usb key that's currently running it?
<rebecca> Guest69: you do not need to reinstall ubuntu on a usb key if it is already there. It wasted memory. I am not sure if Ubuntu can be installed throughout different versions; but I think 10.10 and 11 is available.
<milamber> daviddoria: did you manually build any of the libraries? maybe you just need to run: sudo ldconfig
<pragmaticenigma> guest69: To install Ubuntu to a USB you must use an OS installed to the system harddrive... you cannot install a new version onto the same USB drive that you are running from
<darktstar999> rebecca: an irc server got disconnected and just now reconnected. it's called a netsplit
<rebecca> Yes... and?
<johnficca> is there a media center like program and if so is there a amazon instant video plugin?
<somsip> computa_mike: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms; sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<computa_mike> somsip: thanks - I'll give that a try
<peteslaptop> Hello everyone
<peteslaptop> Is this where I might find support/
<cebrere> is there a website anyone would recommend to learn some terminal commands?
<rebecca> all you need to do is install kernel drive and virtual box maybe even check out support. the message should clear up it might be missing a script part or harddrive essential that perhaps you deleted. or maybe ubuntu leaked and is now containing a half-virus infection.
<peteslaptop> I'm a noob to Ubuntu
<computa_mike> somsip: I get : /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<rebecca> Make sure your computer signal isn't being overrided by Ubuntu hacker.
<peteslaptop> Anyone? Help with installing a printer?
<aeon-ltd> peteslaptop: yes support is in here
<peteslaptop> K
<aeon-ltd> peteslaptop: descirbe your problem in detail to the channel
<somsip> computa_mike: sorry - that was from memory which clearly isn'
<rebecca> Oh just sync the printer link with the PC Linux link and make sure they are connected wireless or wired?
<somsip> computa_mike: t right... I shall try to find it
<computa_mike> somsip: well - I was impressed - that was darned fast....
<somsip> computa_mike: I had to do the same thing 2 days ago :)
<peteslaptop> Well. I'm a noob,  and have a Brother HL-2080DW network printer
<peteslaptop> I can see the printer to add it
<computa_mike> somsip: could that be for a previous version of ubuntu?
<jrib> !enter | peteslaptop
<ubottu> peteslaptop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<peteslaptop> I downloaded a .deb file , actually two of the,
<rebecca> Ok you should be able to find printer code if you look for it in range or if it is in the manual or sticker. It should be able to find it if the printer type is wireless. Wired? Just plug it into your computer and set up the wizard.
<peteslaptop> so I have these two .deb files in my downloads folder and no idea how to 'run' or install the drivers
<Rick30> hi
<CharminTheMoose> The kernel is outputting times to dmesg like: [27166.230635] Is there any way to make it more human readable?
<somsip> computa_mike: I was close: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150414
<aeon-ltd> peteslaptop: if it's deb usually double click then it starts the rest by itself
<yagoo> ..?
<pragmaticenigma> CharminTheMoose: that is a time code, it doesn't mean anything
<peteslaptop> Hmmm.. It appears to be a compressed file that needs to be extracted
<computa_mike> somsip:  I did try the forums first - honest... well - to be accurate I tried google, but the latest results were from last year...
<geoffmcc> peteslaptop: to install the .deb files just run dpkg -i packagename.deb
<somsip> computa_mike: I my experience they still apply.
<milamber> peteslaptop: what do you mean by drivers?
<somsip> computa_mike: but I have to go now so can't help more
<computa_mike> somsip: no worries - thanks for your help...
<peteslaptop> geoff, this command is in the terminal, correct?
<geoffmcc> peteslaptop: yes
<milamber> peteslaptop: the only other thing i would suggest is check the repos first
<peteslaptop> I'm really inexperienced at the terminal. I'm way new to this. I assume I have to :cd to the downloads directory, then use the command you just gave me?
<geoffmcc> peteslaptop: correct
<zykotick9> peteslaptop, "cd ~/Downloads" then you need "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb" x2
<geoffmcc> peteslaptop: or can do from wherever u are, and just do sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<rebecca> HAHAHAHAHA
<rebecca>  you wont believe what just heppened
<rebecca> my dad thought i was a hacker XD
<peteslaptop> geoff, where am I entering that command?
<happyface> does Wubi support software RAID?
<L1nuxRules> Real hackers use Linux not crackers
<geoffmcc> peteslaptop: in terminal
<aeon-ltd> rebecca: run, cops comin'
<peteslaptop> ok.. let me give it a shot
<L1nuxRules> hcking is learning cracking is being bad
<jrib> peteslaptop: are you sure you need to install a deb for this printer...?
<aeon-ltd> L1nuxRules: not always, penetration testing as a form of cracking is good
<geoffmcc> peteslaptop: you know, im too command line oriented. Apparently you can also just double click it and select install package, lol
<L1nuxRules> aooen-ltd you are correct wouldnt be needed if there went crackers
<L1nuxRules> though
<zykotick9> happyface, Wubi is installing into a file inside windows, i doubt it has to even know you have RAID
<Richiie> Hello im having some issues whit the guide provided here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853868
<rebecca> gotta go bye!!!!!!!
<happyface> zykotick9: I know the linux image will install fine, but I'm worried about grub
<Richiie> i dont know if im doing anything wrong, but as far as i can tell from the log file it failes on some points.
<L1nuxRules> grub is easy to fix
<geoffmcc> happyface: wubi does not use grub
<happyface> geoffmcc: ah, never used it before
<L1nuxRules> you can always use a live cd at worst case
<happyface> yea I can definitely get windows back, just wondering if it suports software raid
<geoffmcc> happyface: yea, think of wubi as a way for you to try ubuntu without having to worry about data loss or any changes to your pc
<L1nuxRules> wubi ooh sorry windows > /dev/null "&1
<peteslaptop> got an error, no command 'run' found
<bazhang> !who > L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules, please see my private message
<L1nuxRules> "was suposed to be 2
<StepNjump> Please.. I downloaded a executable file from the internet and I was wondering in which folders should I put it?
<geoffmcc> peteslaptop: did u see my last chat to you in channel. Aparently you can just double click and install it
<geoffmcc> peteslaptop: but if your already in term its just "sudo dpkg -i package.deb" no quotes
<bazhang> StepNjump, what file
<L1nuxRules> bazhang sorry forgot that
<StepNjump> HDSentinel bazhang.. It doesn't have an extension
<StepNjump> It says X-executable in the properties bazhang
<bazhang> StepNjump, got a link? what does it do
<StepNjump> Here it is bazhang http://www.hdsentinel.com/thanks_for_downloading.php?file=http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin/hdsentinel.gz
<XwarlokX82> anybody here ever set up an irc daemon before?
<bekks> XwarlokX82: Yes.
<XwarlokX82> bekks, how hard is it? I'm looking to install one on my server
<pragmaticenigma> geoffmcc: wubi does use grub,,, but it modifies Microsofts boot loader to add an entry to it
<Richiie> Im having some issues installing teamviewer as a service. on ubuntu 10.04
<Richiie> the documentation im following is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853868
<Richiie> but it seems to me that some points are failing from the .log file anyone wanna help me? :)
<L1nuxRules> never but xwarlok82 alot of hosts block yhe ports needed for security reasons
<L1nuxRules> the*
<XwarlokX82> well, damn.
<bekks> XwarlokX82: The installation / the setup isnt hard at all. The hardest part is to secure the daemon and the server itself in a way to make it pretty hard to be exploitable.
<XwarlokX82> I'm trying to think of some fun stuff to do with my old server other than just file storage
<XwarlokX82> bekks, i see
<geoffmcc> pragmaticenigma: my bad, been a while since i used it, i thought it was just microsofts bootloader
<vulpix> I have tried everything to fix my grub2 but nothing will work?
<pragmaticenigma> Richiie: Team Viewer is a MS program... you can use the client in linux, but you will not be able to run the service
<bekks> XwarlokX82: Dont setup a public service like IRC unless you do know what you are doing pretty well.
<L1nuxRules> xwarlok82 do it to your own box thats  the real way!
<Richiie> pragmaticenigma: i know it's a windows application but look here..
<Richiie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853868
<pragmaticenigma> geoffmcc: No biggie... Wubi modifies windows bootloader to point to grub, then grub handles the rest :-) grub is the only ay to get the kernel image to load from a FAT/NTFS partition
<XwarlokX82> true enough... i was just wondering about it is all. I think it'd  be neat to have an always on IRC connection though :)
<L1nuxRules> never trust wind0se
<Richiie> pragmaticenigma: the documentation that i linked, tells that there are ways of starting an virtual desktop, and afterwards launch the teamviewer binary file.
<bekks> pragmaticenigma: You are WRONG. Team Viewer is availiable as a full version for linux too. http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<happyface> XwarlokX82: irssi?
<L1nuxRules> they do everything they can to put Linux out at the min
<XwarlokX82> happyface, that might work
<Richiie> bekks: The client version is available that's true.. but it does not affect the fact that it cant be "normally" runed as a service in the background.
<bazhang> !windoze | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<pragmaticenigma> bekks: This was a topic last night... the "linux" version is symply the windows version wrapped in a wine script
<Richiie> that's the issue im having to try solve that as this guide here says http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853868
<happyface> XwarlokX82: it does work, that's what I use :p
<L1nuxRules> bazhang understood sensi :)
<XwarlokX82> happyface, i've used it before as well... I just didn't know it had that kind of functionality
<bekks> XwarlokX82: personally, having a server myself, I am running irssi in a screen session so I can a) stay online 24/7 and b) connect from everywhere just using an ssh client.
<pragmaticenigma> Richiie: when I see virtual desktop I think of them running VMWare, Xen, or Virutal Box...
<Guest77238> does anyone have any suggestions besides the ubuntu help bootloader fixes?
<happyface> XwarlokX82: run it in a screen, then ssh into the machine and re-attach the screen
<XwarlokX82> bekks, that is pretty much what I'm looking for
<Richiie> pragmaticenigma: yes i know.. but that's not the topic of my issue, just want to know how i can solve this on a good way :)
<bekks> XwarlokX82: Then just open up an up a ssh session, start screen, start irssi within the screen session. Afterwards, reconnect another ssh session and start "screen -DR". Done.
<Richiie> im not a big fan of virtual desktops based on software emulation / vnc4server but maybe someone here know's how to handle my issue.
<L1nuxRules> This is the busiest Linux channel and Ubuntu is doing good stuff desktop wise +1 Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> I unfortunately cannot launch links ATM... so I can't see the website you linked to
<bazhang> !ot | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L1nuxRules> whats croping mmy txt ffs
<L1nuxRules> sorry bazhang
<happyface> bekks: or put that in .profile!
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, please stop with the random commentary
<L1nuxRules> no one is asking though?
<bekks> happyface: Well, that would be the way for doing that with a dedicated irc user account on the server, yes.
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, that does not make this the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic is for that
<pragmaticenigma> L1nuxRules: This is a support forum, people will ask when they are ready... idle commentary makes it hard to follow support help others are offering
<bekks> happyface: But thats a good point, I have to separate my user accounts a bit more :P
<L1nuxRules> ^^ I understand
<Richiie> bekks: maybe you could help me to solve the issue im having ?
<bekks> Richiie: Please summarize your issue again.
<Richiie> bekks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853868
<Richiie> bekks: the summary is that i followed the documentation there, but i cant give it a go i dont really know if i typed somethign wrong based on the output on that link.
<Richiie> but determine from the log files i think something is failing do you want me to paste them ?
<Richiie> bekks: i did not set up another user like the guide said, i ran it on my standard user.
<happyface> and I was right, wubi doesn't boot with software RAID :(
<bekks> happyface: Well, ubuntu doesnt at all using a windows based software raid :)
<happyface> bekks: it does in the live cd
<bekks> happyface: I know that it doesnt - it cant, technically :)
<L1nuxRules> richiie not read it all yet but the link you gave you wanted to start a service on boot? But you used the old skool and need to use init
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, you mean upstart
<bazhang> !upstart | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<happyface> bekks: well I can see my RAID parition with the live CD. Maybe the intel controller is really really good?
<Richiie> L1nuxRules: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853868
<theborger> ok so i am reading this.  http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Displaying_Ubuntu_Linux_Applications_Remotely_(X11_Forwarding) added the ForwardX11Trusted yes
<L1nuxRules> I dont know the formalities I learn by playing Bazhang
<Richiie> L1nuxRules: the link there refers to the usage of vnc4server to start an virtual desktop
<theborger> when i add that, i am unable to connnect via ssh
<bekks> happyface: well, lets start over. Which controller do you use exactly? did you setup the software raid using windows or ubuntu?
<Richiie> L1nuxRules: and it surely does, but i dont know how i can access the virtual desktop to really see whit my eyes that TW is launching
<StepNjump> What should be the attributes for my ~/user/Documents?
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, dont give advice if you dont know
<bekks> theborger: why dont you just use ssh -X ?
<L1nuxRules> bazhang ok sorry I dont think on that because I wouldnt follow if I dont know but alot do
<happyface> bekks: well it's using intel rapid storage technology. I meant to asy "firmware RAID" rather than hardware/software RAID
<happyface> s/asy/say
<bekks> happyface: thats a clearly windows based technology.
<geoffmcc> theborger: im not seeing at text in that page, but i had this in a bookmark from when i did it.. http://www.craigryder.com/linux-ubuntudebetc/x11-forwarding-and-ssh-for-remote-linux-ubuntu-desktop/
<bekks> Using it, will result in seeing at least two devices with identical "raid partitions".
<L1nuxRules> bazhang I know Linux , not as much Ubuntu but I thought your last comment was harsh.
<happyface> bekks: from wikipedia: "Linux supports Matrix RAID through device mapper (DM-RAID) and MD-RAID"
<bekks> happyface: matrix raid is another thing than rapid storage by intel ;)
<nils_> I thought that Intel thing was some kind of add on card you can stick on some ASUS boards?
<happyface> bekks: I probbaly don't know much about RAID, but that was from here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Rapid_Storage_Technology
<bekks> happyface: So which controller do you use exactly?
<L1nuxRules> thats hw raid isnt it?
<soreau> what the heck is wrong with gimp. If you try to open a jpeg image without .jpg extension, it says unkown file type
<bekks> happyface: first sentence in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Rapid_Storage_Technology
<bekks> L1nuxRules: No.
<geoffmcc> soreau: might need to talk to the folks over at gimp
<happyface> bekks: intel P67 chipset
<[vbm]> how can I find out which process deleted a directory/file?
<bekks> happyface: Thats not hardware raid at all :)
<bekks> [vbm]: Impossible.
<happyface> bekks: I know, I thought it was software
<happyface> bekks: but wikipedia says it's "firmware"
<bekks> happyface: Yes it basically is. There a firmware part which is used by some windows userland application.
<UngaHunga> Hi.  Ubuntu 11.04.  Easy question... how long will 11.04 be supported with updates?  I know it isn't LTS but I am curious...thanks!
<L1nuxRules> errr widows
<happyface> bekks: so how does linux see the partition? Because it definitely does
<bazhang> UngaHunga, 18 months
<UngaHunga> bazhang, ok thanks.
<bekks> happyface: Well, then startup your live cd and nopaste the output of "fdisk -l".
<[vbm]> bekks: thanks. the watch and incomplete directories I use with transmission sometimes disappear. I kind of wanted to make sure it is not something else before logging it with transmission
<L1nuxRules> When I leaRNED lINUX IT WAS USE gOOGLE LMAO
<stoufa> salut à tous
<caution> why is karmic gone from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/?
<happyface> L1nuxRules: take your arrogance elsewhere
<jrib> !karmic | caution
<ubottu> caution: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<jrib> !upgrade | caution
<ubottu> caution: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> caution: it's time to upgrade to a supported release :)
<caution> can't upgrade
<MonkeyDust> L1nuxRules  when i learned DOS, there was no google
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, lets move on please
<caution> jrib: when does 10.04 expire?
<szal> people should think about support lifetimes before installing software..
<bekks> caution: After 5 years, server version.
<jrib> caution: 3 years desktop support, 5 years server
<theborger> what is the option for adding multiple ssh ports is it port,port ?
#ubuntu 2011-11-25
<caution> what date?
<caution> 5 years from today?
<geoffmcc> theborger: port
<jrib> caution: from release.
<szal> caution: 5 years from release
<caution> can you make the bot tell me the date please?
<Richiie> i am having issues to make teamviewer startup as an service, im following this documentation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853868
<szal> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<jrib> caution: the release number tells you when it was released.  10.04 means the 4th month (april) of 2010
<Richiie> but it seems to me, that it doesnt work properly as expected, anyone knows what the causes might be?
<jrib> theborger: I just list multiple "Port number" lines in my sshd config
<theborger> jrib, yea i found a readme on it, i thought you could do port number,number
<theborger> that does not work
<milamber> Richiie: can you provide details? which part of which step isn't working?
<theborger> next questions, how do i forwward X over multiple ssh connections?
<Richiie> milamber: well, im able to run the lines in my /etc/rc.local but if i check the log files i can see some errors do you want me to send them in pastebin ?
<milamber> Richiie: yes, let's start there
<theborger> ssh -X -C -p port uname@address ? how do i add another ssh server to that
<caution> is there a mirror of the last archive.ubuntu.com packages for karmic?
<MonkeyDust> caution  there's a site old-distributions
<zykotick9> !eol | caution
<ubottu> caution: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> caution  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Rassilon> Hi all,can someone tell me how I can go back to ubuntu v10 desktop after installing ubuntu v11
<bazhang> Rassilon, full reinstall
<zykotick9> !downgrade | Rassilon
<ubottu> Rassilon: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<milamber> !notunity | Rassilon
<ubottu> Rassilon: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Richiie> milamber: http://pastebin.com/LEUwU23M
<caution> MonkeyDust: can I use that in my sources.list?
<MonkeyDust> caution  guess not, at least not the EOL's
<Rassilon> Thanks all, I'll try the suggestion from ubottu...
<caution> is there anything I can use in my sources.list for karmic?
<tolland> hi all
<zykotick9> caution, you obviously didn't look at the link from !eol
<Yacobh> Hi everybody
<tolland> my ubuntu 11.10 laptop with xfce is spinning the fan continuously, not sure when this started, it might be due to mank building up on the fans or some lower settings for starting the fan for temperatures
<caution> zykotick9: I don't want to upgrade or get new releases, just the old ones
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades   <------ caution
<bazhang> caution, then no
<tolland> are there any tools that I should look at so see what the fan settings and system temps are ?
<alien2050> tolland: check your bios, it should have a temp monitor builtin, but I've noticed also when the gfx driver isn't installed properly it sometimes does this (ati and nvidia)
<zykotick9> !info lm-sensors | tolland
<ubottu> tolland: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 476 kB
<tolland> hmm. apt is complaining that these packages cannot be authenticated, is that right?
<caution> oh I can use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in sources.list
<caution> thanks
<szymon_g> hi
<alien2050> lm-sensors also a good tool, but since you said you don't know since when it started... it might get more complicated than just getting a package... try and see when the fans start doing this
<alien2050> after OS, before, bios, etc...
<StepNjump> Ok guys, I need a wiz!
<html> hi,
<StepNjump> anybody feeling up to par to tell me I'm SOL^
<mikubuntu> i don't know how to install the software for this worldwide community project, i wonder if some of the ops could look at it and see if someone would like to do a community page about it http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/
<zykotick9> StepNjump, just ask the question...
<bazhang> StepNjump, whats the actual question
<jrib> caution: you should use those to upgrade only, you should not continue to use an unsupported release
<caution> I understand. I'll upgrade as soon as I can
<MonkeyDust> dat is Latijn voor 'met'
<MonkeyDust> oops
<ewp> ayo fellas! i have screen lock off but my comp still locks screen when idle
<html>   whats the command line for enable user accounts to show up on the logon screen, and to change the logon screen back to the default ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> html, you want to remove auto-login via the command line?
<jrib> !away > sysadamin|away
<ubottu> sysadamin|away, please see my private message
<StepNjump> ok zykotick9 and bazhang here is the situation: I did a ls -l and found out that I was drwxr-xr-x on that dir. I didn't like the fact that others could execute so I wanted to change the permissions for ~/Documents and all below folders so I ran this dangerous puppy here:  sudo find . -type f -exec chmod -R 644 {} \; not realizing that I forgot to perform this from the Documents dir. Ooops... And yes, to make it worse, I prefixed it with sudo! So what at
<StepNjump>  this point do you guys suggest? Should I try to create a user  profile and scrap my current one? What a mess!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> StepNjump: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> StepNjump: where did you actually run it from?
<StepNjump> zykotick9 and bazhang it was run from the worse ~/
<jrib> StepNjump: that's not all that bad
<StepNjump> jrib see above
<html> bazhang,  no ,
<StepNjump> oh no jrib?
<bazhang> html, what do you want to do via CLI then? and by default, you want to undo whatever customization you did to the greeter screen?
<StepNjump> what about .config, .kde and other scarry other stuff there?
<StepNjump> bazhang any idea?
<Yacobh> i need some help whit my ubuntu
<Yacobh> i don't have sound
<Yacobh> :(
<StepNjump> Yacobh, don't listen to me, I know JUST enough to get in me in trouble!
<jrib> StepNjump: well all you did was remove executable bit from files in your home.  The only thigs that you would have that are executable are likely some small scripts you use
<StepNjump> Oh yes that happened to me once....
<geoffmcc> Yacobh: first thing that comes to mind to me would be to go to sound then hardware and make sure soundcard is selected
<StepNjump> jrib should I give a 776 to everything again from ~/ and down ?
<html> bazhang,  yes
<jrib> StepNjump: nope, I would just leave it as it is
<StepNjump> Is there a chance I might not be able to reboot?
<bazhang> html, yes to what
<jrib> StepNjump: as long as you really did run it in your user's home, no there is no chance that you would not be able to reboot
<jrib> StepNjump: I guess worst case scenario is you can't login :)
<StepNjump> ok great jrib.. yes I did.. fortunately it wasn't /. I guess I could look at a different profile for the permissions and change everything one .dir by .dir
<Yacobh> ok geoffmcc let me see it
<jrib> StepNjump: you only modified files
<Zirg> hey folks. at this time grub2 is NOT displaying any options on boot-up and i want it to. what do i change and where???
<StepNjump> right... but I guess I could always use the TTY to get it fixed right?
<ewp> ayo fellas! i have screen lock off but my comp still locks screen when idle
<jrib> StepNjump: and files aren't executable in your home generally, unless you install software there or keep scripts in there (but in this case you should know about them and can just make them executable again)
<geoffmcc> Yacobh: when your there, in the hardware tab at the bottom is a profile drop down. try different profiles. when you change it, hit the test button to see if they work
<StepNjump> ok jrib.. The one I know is in there and is executable is dropbox. Where would you install the executables next time? (dropbox installs by default in the home). /dev/bin?
<Yacobh> all right!
<alien2050> ewp: I confirm, same situation here, even tried disabling screensaver daemon.... r u using 11.10 ?
<geoffmcc> Yacobh: mine works on analog stereo Duplex on my laptop. and when i am connected threw hdmi i believe it is Digital Stereo profile
<Jordan_U> Zirg: Hold shift during boot to see the grub menu, or edit GRUB_TIMEOUT= in /etc/default/grub to always show the menu.
<Zirg> Jordan_U, what do i want to follow GRUB_TIMEOUT= ?
<jrib> StepNjump: nothing wrong with putting it in your home
<ewp> alien2050: yes
<Zirg> Jordan_U, right now, the /etc/default/grub file has  GRUB_TIMEOUT=30 and it's not displaying anything.
<StepNjump> ok tnx a lot jrib
<StepNjump> for your help
<alien2050> it's puzzling... probably a conf file somewhere
<zykotick9> Zirg, do you also see something about HIDDEN in /etc/default/grub?
<Zirg> zykotick9, yes. GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=30 and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true. comment those out?
<jrib> StepNjump: no problem
<ewp> alien2050: i'm searching gconf-editor for any clues
<zykotick9> Zirg, would be a good start - then "sudo update-grub" then reboot to test
<alien2050> I even removed xscreensaver completely... so there has to be something else
<alien2050> maybe builtin with lightdm or gshell
<atruno-> can you bond two wireless interfaces and have them connect to the same ip ?
<atruno-> oops same SSID
<alien2050> ewp: let me know if you find anything
<CarlFK> alien2050 ewp: check this out: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/late.sh#L44  [org/gnome/desktop/screensaver]idle-activation-enabled=false
<nils_> man pacemaker is annoying as hell.
<dashavoo> hey, has anyone been having a lot of problems with flash player for the past few days? Not sure which update exactly coincided with the problem starting.
<alien2050> can't find local.dconf and I am using gshell, unless I read wrong
<Guest2919> hi. im unable to play dvds on my installation. i have libdvdread4, livdvdnav4 and libdvdcss2 already installed. but still it says that the dvd is encrypted and a dvd encryption library is not installed
<zykotick9> Guest2919, from personal experience, i've always had to reboot after adding DVD support for it to work (i'm sure there is another way, but i don't know it)
<CarlFK> alien2050: that creates local.dconf
<geoffmcc> Guest2919: i beleive its ubuntu-restricted-extras package, have you installed that
<Guest2919> zykotick9: i have rebooted several times.
<zykotick9> geoffmcc, incorrect - no DVD support in restricted-extras
<Sorikan> Why does this lftp script keep copying the same files over and over again? it copies only the flv files, and only uploads them, but every time it runs it copies the same files over and over.... http://www.ideone.com/oGYMQ   Thanks
<Guest2919> geoffmcc: yes i have
<zykotick9> Guest2919, after install libdvdread4 did you run the required script?  (libdvdcss2 if installed, should mean you did)
<Yacobh> geoffmcc: nothing happen
<Yacobh> i try whit all of them
<jrib> Guest2919: you should also eject the dvd and re-insert it after installing dvdcss
<Guest2919> zykotick9: i dont know about running a script. which one? yes libdvdcss2 is installed fine.
<Yacobh> i tried with all of them
<zykotick9> Guest2919, do you mean from medibuntu?
<zykotick9> Guest2919, "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" is the script for libdvdread4
<Guest2919> jrib, tried it but no change
<KPoh9> I have an apache question .  I just downloaded and installed in on 11.10 but can't find where it is
<KPoh9> I have no www directory under my var directory
<zykotick9> Guest2919, FYI that libdvdread4 is just installing libdvdcss2 from medibuntu (without adding the repo)
<KPoh9> any suggestions?
<zykotick9> KPoh9, when you say downloaded it - do you mean with apt-get/U.S.C or manually?
<Guest2919> zykotick9, tried it but i need internet fir that will have to go to another office to do so.
<KPoh9> no apt-get just installing it by downloading, unzipping and then doing make, make install
<zykotick9> KPoh9, not a very good idea.
<zykotick9> !lamp | KPoh9
<ubottu> KPoh9: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KPoh9> lol, I'm new to ubuntu
<zykotick9> KPoh9, try to just use packages from Ubuntu's repository (install using apt-get or U.S.C) at least to begin with.
<Yacobh> but Thank you geoffmcc for your interesting
<zykotick9> KPoh9, that manual install you did of apache could now cause problems/issue however
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | KPoh9 for future reference -
<ubottu> KPoh9 for future reference -: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Sorikan> Why does this lftp script keep copying the same files over and over again? it copies only the flv files, and only uploads them, but every time it runs it copies the same files over and over.... http://www.ideone.com/oGYMQ   Thanks
<tf_enya> hi. does anyone use LGA 2011 CPU(3930K or 3960K)?
<zykotick9> !anyone | tf_enya
<ubottu> tf_enya: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> tf_enya, whats the real issue
<CodeWar> alt-tab is so messed up in 11.10 .. it tabs through all windows on all desktops and creates a single icon for each app.. DISASTER!!
<xangua> CodeWar: configure the plugin with compiz setting manager
<KPoh9> zykotick9 thanks for the help!
<CodeWar> xangua, can you point me to the blog ... I tried this once it made no difference
<KPoh9> zykotick9: thanks for the help!
<tf_enya> bazhang: 11.10 64bit server  is not boot from cd. but 11.10 64bit desktop can boot from cd.
<opticlove> can someone tell me the difference between ext2, ext3, ext4?
<zykotick9> KPoh9, glad to help :) [i did see your first message]
<ewp> alien2050: i found /desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_lock_screen unchecked in gconf. maybe checking it will fix
<bazhang> opticlove, thats not really an ubuntu support issue; did you wish to know which was preferable to use with ubuntu?
<patrick> hey
<patrick> new here
<UngaHunga> hi
<CodeWar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68151/revert-alt-tab-behavior-changed-in-11-10 fixed the issue
<UngaHunga> opticlove, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/05/ext2-ext3-ext4/
<chen> chen
<tf_enya> this problem only happen with LGA 2011 CPU.
<KPoh9> join #apache
<dsirijus> hey, anyone having trackpoint issues?
<dsirijus> like, locking for a second every few seconds? especially when moving upwards?
<dsirijus> it's actually trackstyck by hp, but nonetheless
<dsirijus> and there's no any settings for trackpoint in system settings, only for mouse and trackpad
<stoufa> j'ai la carte graphique et le webcam ne fonctionnent pas sous ubuntu11.10
<zykotick9> !fr | stoufa
<ubottu> stoufa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<stoufa> merci
<dsirijus> i've installed gpointing device settings, and it seems that my trackpoint is identified as ps2 mouse only
<dsirijus> still glitches
<DemoOn> can't boot in ubuntu, fresh install, it shows only violet screen, from live usb it works fine
<bl4ckcomb> noted, next
<DemoOn> any help?
<bl4ckcomb> DemoOn, did you install it from the live usb?
<DemoOn> bl4ckcomb: ye
<bl4ckcomb> have you checked the image ?
<bl4ckcomb> for errors
<bl4ckcomb> when booting there's an option for that, so you're sure that your setup media is sane
<DemoOn> bl4ckcomb: no, but i think it's because of video drivers, i think
<bl4ckcomb> what vendor do you have?
<DemoOn> ati radeon 6850
<bl4ckcomb> dunno, but if the live usb boots fine, it should also work for the installation. afaik ubuntu uses a generic graphics driver =/
<JasonGriffee> how to i install a program from a .run file?
<bl4ckcomb> let me see if I can find out how to make the violet screen verbose
<DemoOn> ok
<bl4ckcomb> DemoOn, try hitting alt+f1 while booting
<DemoOn> bl4ckcomb: what will it do?
<zykotick9> JasonGriffee, in a terminal, cd to the directory with the foo.run file, then "sudo ./foo.run"
<bl4ckcomb> it should show you everything that's loading at boottime
<bl4ckcomb> so you can check where it shows errors or halts
<zykotick9> JasonGriffee, you might also have to "chmod +x foo.run" before the "sudo ./foo.run"
<DemoOn> bl4ckcomb: i hit that when i had vilet screen for a while and then it sowed only black screen
<dsirijus> do you guys understand how annoying is to work on a 2x6cm trackpad and malfunctioning trackpoint? if kids get murdered, it's you to blame
<bl4ckcomb> I suppose the violet screen. the black screen is probably still grub
<DemoOn> bl4ckcomb: and what should i do if there will be error with graphics driver?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | DemoOn this MIGHT be worth a try
<ubottu> DemoOn this MIGHT be worth a try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<thenkill> I have a question about YATE on ubuntu 10.04 Lucid, can anyone here possibly help me?
<bl4ckcomb> possibly
<thenkill> :)
<thenkill> I have installed it through synaptic
<thenkill> and when i run "yate" in terminal no gui comes up
<darktstar999> try 'apropos yate' maybe?
<thenkill> nothing happend
<zykotick9> thenkill, are you sure yate is a GUI program?  i'm guess not by it's dependencies.
<thenkill> if i run "yate" it gets to "Yate engine is initialized and starting up on box" then just sits there....
<seekwill> Hi. Is there anything special with the server install if I don't install any of the pre-defined services? For example, can I install X via apt without any problems?
<thenkill> it is a voip application and has a gui on windows
<LaPingvino> can anybody tell me how I can get grub's name for a specific partition?
<zykotick9> seekwill, you can yes
<darktstar999> thenkill: install yate-gtk2
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know the best way to Compress a Dvd On Linux
<Mitochondria> Shrink it?
<thenkill> ok.. i will try that... Thanks
<zykotick9> BlackWeb, "compress a dvd" to what?  a video file?  what format do you want?
<seekwill> zykotick9: So server is just a minimal install?
<zykotick9> seekwill, "basically"
<LaPingvino> sda6 == (hd0,5)?
<BlackWeb> What Program Shrinks it
<Mitochondria> http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/
<BlackWeb> I've tried DVD95 and it Shrinks it but wont work after its done 4.4 GB instead of 7.6GB
<geoffmcc> thenkill: looks like the gui is a seperate download and it runs java tested on both win and linux
<bl4ckcomb> it's what you need for a server. since a gui is not relevant for a server, it doesn't have one. also it includes options to pre-install popular services like apache, sshd, mysql, ....
<BlackWeb> Right now i have DVD on Hard Drive in ISO Format and in Audio_TS & Video_TS Folders
<BlackWeb> Want to shrink ISO Format or Folder Copies to 4.4GB
<seekwill> zykotick9: My goal is to install a very minimal desktop, running something like fluxbox VM and a few gtk-based apps under. Don't need the full kde/gnome suite. Any recommendations on approach?
<DeviceZer0> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<pragmaticenigma> seekwill: I would suggest Xfce with Xubuntu
<BlackWeb> Heard of vamps & dvdauthor, but not sure how to utilize them to shrink it down
<zykotick9> seekwill, what you want is certainly possible.  But I'm not going to recommend ANYTHING about a server with a GUI.  Good luck.
<seekwill> pragmaticenigma: I really like fluxbox :)
<pragmaticenigma> seekwill: XFCE is a lighter weight desktop and has some of the same features of fluxbox... I don't think there are any straight up Fluxbox version of Ubuntu
<bl4ckcomb> BlackWeb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DVDShrink
<zykotick9> pragmaticenigma, XFCE is HEAVY compared to fluxbox
<seekwill> zykotick9: Well, that's why I was wondering how the server is different than desktop or alt
<xangua> !minimal | seekwill pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> seekwill pragmaticenigma: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bl4ckcomb> BlackWeb, this one requires wine though...
<seekwill> xangua: ah, I'll look into that. Thanks!
<zykotick9> seekwill, i just don't believe is servers with GUIs is all...
<rypervenche> seekwill: I second that.
<thenkill> mkay, I installed yate-gtk2 through apt-get
<somsip> seekwill: install minimal install CD. Then install something that depends on X. It should pull in eveyrthing you need. Worked for me using awesomeWM
<pragmaticenigma> xangua: he's looking for a GUI desktop with fluxbox... and I said XFCE is a "Lighter" not light-weight
<thenkill> when I type yate-gtk2 in
<thenkill> it is not found
<seekwill> somsip: Sounds like a plan.
<thenkill> ok im sorry
<zykotick9> thenkill, open a terminal and type "yate<TAB><TAB>" to see the various yate* executables - perhaps one will stick out?
<thenkill> i found a new entry in the menu for it..
<thenkill> and it opened up
<somsip> seekwill: since then I've had to pull in a few gnomish components when I've installed other packages, but nothing too heavy AFAICT
<thenkill> Thanks again
<xMopx> Is it possible to have /boot/ be on a mdadm partition?
<DemoOn> bl4ckcomb: didnt work
<DemoOn> bl4ckcomb: how can i disable display drivers from usb?
<bl4ckcomb> DemoOn, you can do it in xorg.conf
<bl4ckcomb> DemoOn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<thenkill> Stupid question but how do i have the volume icon by the clock in ubuntu?
<bl4ckcomb> thenkill, classic or unity?
<thenkill> lucid i believe
<thenkill> 10.04
<DemoOn> bl4ckcomb: wheres xrog.conf located/
<bl4ckcomb> I mean the desktop environment. is it gnome or unity?
<DemoOn> ?
<thenkill> gnome
<bl4ckcomb> DemoOn, /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think. it should be on the page I gave you
<DemoOn> bl4ckcomb: i don't have that, cuz page says xorg isnt needed anymore
<bl4ckcomb> thenkill, then you can add it by right-clicking the panel and adding widgets
<xangua> !panels | thenkill
<ubottu> thenkill: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<zykotick9> DemoOn, fyi xorg.conf doesn't exist by default - you have to create it
<thenkill> I see no volume or alsa mixer in the list of panel widgets
<DemoOn> zykotick9: how then i can disable display drivers?
<dsirijus> ok, i've managed to narrow down the issue to following - when cursor is moving too fast, it stops
<StepNjump> jrib I found a way I think
<dsirijus> wtf
<net> can you help me? how to set up krusader to automatically open mp3 files in audacious?
<Nertskull> Anyone have suggestions for the best podcast client (i.e. gpodder) for ubunut?  Should I just be sticking with gpodder?
<StepNjump> jrib I have a backup I made. Since I'm still thinking the win way, I didn't realize before that I could use the backup to restore my ~/. is that true?
<StepNjump> Nertskull, please let me know when you find it because I'm looking for one too
<pragmaticenigma> Nertskull: gpodder is available for Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Nertskull: Otherwise Miro uses some of the same code but has a nicer interface and built in player
<Nertskull> pragmaticenigma: Yeah I've been using gpodder, I was wondering if there was something better, sorry I should have phrased it better
<Nertskull> I'll give miro a look
<StepNjump> What is the best way to copy all folders and all containted data by overwriting the destination with cp please?
<pragmaticenigma> Nertskull: Miro and gpodder both are built on the same Python code
<pragmaticenigma> another option is Juice, but I have not had any experience with it... I have been really happy with gpodder
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: you can use the argument -f and it will force the overwritting of files
<fouad_> hi guys
<pragmaticenigma> Hello fouad_
<StepNjump> thank you very much pragmaticenigma
<fouad_> is anyone experienced with the Zend framework?
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: It's always a good idea to check if there is a man page to explain all the options some of the more common commands.  Example: man cp
<Plop> hello
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: You will find lots of cool features you never might know about
<pragmaticenigma> fouad_: what specifically about the Zend framework do you have a question about? You may find you get an answer faster if you use a more specific question
<fouad_> im so confused with the setup haha
<fouad_> i did sudo apt-get install zend-framework
<fouad_> but i dont know where to go from here
<pragmaticenigma> why are you installing zend?
<Plop> wow guys... I'm very new to this
<Plop> not IRC, but Ubuntu...
<Plop> i like the app-finder-installer
<fouad_> im rewriting my QR code application
<pragmaticenigma> Send is a framework, not a programming language
<pragmaticenigma> rather "zend"
<fouad_> i know
<pragmaticenigma> I guess I don't understand why you would install zend then...
<fouad_> im wrote it in PHP
<fouad_> just coding everything normally
<fouad_> with my messy classes
<pragmaticenigma> Ah, you don't need the Zend framework for that...
<orlok> I dont suppose anybody here has used ubuntu within a pci-dss compliant scope?
<pragmaticenigma> you only need to install the PHP libraries
<fouad_> there is a QR code library in Zend
<fouad_> which i wanted to utilized
<Nertskull> In regards to podcasts, anyone have good ideas how to sync between ubuntu and an android phone.  So I can keep track of already played ones on the phones?
<pragmaticenigma> fouad_: I would highly recommend you find a classmate that might be able to help you get things setup...
<pragmaticenigma> Otherwise http://framework.zend.com/manual/en/learning.quickstart.create-project.html is a tutorial site I found
<somsip> fouad_: do you really need Zend. If you just want a QR class, Zend is a bit of a slaedgehammer for a nutty problem
<xangua> Nertskull: tried Ubuntu One¿
<pragmaticenigma> Nertskull: I have not seen anything like that
<StepNjump> pragmaticenigma I know but right now I have no time for that... I changed all my attributes in my ~/.* files
<net> can you help me? how to set up krusader to automatically open mp3 files in audacious?
<StepNjump> I'm going to try to restore from backup
<StepNjump> what a mess
<fouad_> somsip, do you have any suggestions?
<Plop> Random Question: Can "LibreOffice Writer" create .doc files compatible with MSWord..?
<StepNjump> I'm learning as I go.. I always take notes
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: there might be a faster way to correct permissions
<bazhang> Plop, sure it can
<Plop> cool.. :)
<Plop> where do I go? .. i'm newb.. channel suggestions?
<StepNjump> oh yes pragmaticenigma? How???????????????/
<xangua> Plop: clic on Save As
<pragmaticenigma> Plop: When saving your document you will see an option to change the file format in the save file dialoge
<StepNjump> If you could find me a way, I would appreciate it a lot. All my files are chmod 644
<fouad_> my main focus was on the application
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: navigate to the base directory where you want to affect your changes to. For instance if you user home directory go to cp /home/user
<Plop> thanks guys, i was just wondering for  future
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: Then run: sudo chmod a=rwX ./
<StepNjump> pragmaticenigma do you mean cd /home/user?
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: Yes, sorry I get the two backwards all the time
<fouad_> and i was using the google chart api. but now i want to rewrite the rendering
<fouad_> and the creation to make it more custom
<StepNjump> Yes but that would but everything the same.. I looked at all the permissions in there and they are all different pragmaticenigma
<StepNjump> that's one I will never forget. I spent my youth in DOS pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: Yes, they are different, but this will not hurt anything
<Lake31> what is the channel for Linux Mint?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Lake31
<ubottu> Lake31: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Plop> anyone know how to get XChat to highlight certain words?
<bazhang> Plop, settings > preferences
<StepNjump> pragmaticenigma, really... nice! No problem with security either?
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: It's going to allow anyone with access to the system the chance to see your file... is this a local machine or are you remoted to a shared computer?
<owner_> can someone please tell me how to chmod using the -R to get all my files and folders in /home/owner to be under my user's permission?
<StepNjump> I'm remoted with RDC to Windows
<StepNjump> and smb://
<owner_> I'm having a huge file permissions issue
<StepNjump> pragmaticenigma sorry
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: another option would be to setup a new user account, copy your personal files to that new account and then delete the old account
<StepNjump> Yes I though about doing that too
<pragmaticenigma> StepNjump: that way your the normal settings are setup properly, and you only have to worry about your personal files
<owner_> Ya guys that's what i just did, but the permissions are wrong.
<StepNjump> What about if I were restoring from my backintime?
<owner_> SOS please help
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not familiar with backintime, sorry
<owner_> sudo chmod  u=rx /home/owner* -R does not work
<StepNjump> I just forgotten to do a cd Documents before changing to 644!
<jiohdi> owner for one I think it is u+rx
<pragmaticenigma> owner_: your commands are in the wrong order... but the -R before the u=rx
<penguin_03> does ubuntu 10.04 obey the DEB_BUILD_HARDENING variable? In other worlds will it enable what http://wiki.debian.org/Hardening#Using_Hardening_Options says it does for debian?
<scorinitron> I'm trying to install flubox in xubuntu do I need to get rid of anything first?
<pragmaticenigma> penguin_03: Ubuntu is based on Debian... I would think that anything available to Debian should be available in Ubuntu
<owner_> pragmaticenigma I tried that
<owner_> it's telling me that I don't have permission
<bazhang> scorinitron, nope
<owner_> because I can't change the .gvfs file
<pragmaticenigma> owner_: check out jiohdi comment
<owner_> I tried changing the permissions for .gvfs but it won't let me
<owner_> using sudo nautilus
<scorinitron> Thanks bazhang, I'm new to the xfce GUI how would I get/apply themes? (trying to get a wicked tron theme going ^^)
<bazhang> scorinitron, in flux? or in xfce4
<bazhang> scorinitron, oh wait flubox? or did you mean fluxbox
<owner_> chmod: cannot access `/home/owner/.gvfs': Permission denied pragmaticenigma jiohdi
<scorinitron> Yeah Yeah Fluxbox ^^
<scorinitron> and I'm using xubuntu 11.10 I think that's xfce4
<jiohdi> owner_, u=rx does not give you write permissions... that seems important
<bazhang> scorinitron, log out then choose fluxbox from the login screen
<pragmaticenigma> scorinitron: yes, there isn't anything you should remove until after you have fluxbox installed
<scorinitron> wait a min...I didn't install it
<owner_> jiohdi that's correct
<jiohdi> owner_, if you have no write permission... dont that mean you cannot alter it?
<owner_> I haven't used chmod before
<scorinitron> what's the Terminal command? I keep getting it wron
<scorinitron> g
<owner_> jiohdi I ran nautilus as sudo to try and fix it
<jiohdi> scoopex, xterm?
<owner_> jiohdi tried right clicking on it to change the properties
<jiohdi> scorinitron, sorry
<pragmaticenigma> owner_: the problem with that is nautilus needs that folder to work
<scorinitron> ?
<fouad_> does anyone know of a good php QR code generator library ?
<jiohdi> btw, I just discovered guake, which gives you an instant drop down terminal screen on f12, I love it
<pragmaticenigma> scorinitron: what command are you looking for?
<bazhang> scorinitron, terminal command to install fluxbox?
<scorinitron> ^^ Yep
<bazhang> !find flux
<owner_> pragmaticenigma so your saying I have to close the system and start it in terminal only mode with no GUI to fix this?
<ubottu> Found: fluxbox, torrentflux
<scorinitron> sudo apt-get install fluxbox ?
<bazhang> yep
<scorinitron> didn't work...
<pragmaticenigma> owner_: I think what you need to do is create a new user account and move your stuff to it
<bazhang> what error scorinitron
<owner_> pragmaticenigma if I do that, I'll still have my file permission issues
<scorinitron> strike that I got it
<scorinitron> ^^
<scorinitron> Thanks guys
<ubuntu_> I did dd if=xy.img of=/dev/sda bs=4m by mistake and I wanted to do /dev/sdb after I rebooted grub says: unknown filesystem, any ideas how to fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> owner_: You fix those individually
<owner_> wow, too many files to fix individually
<owner_> need to use -R to fix them all
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntu_: You will need to reinstall
<owner_> Oh wow
<owner_> ok
<pragmaticenigma> owner_: that wasn't for you
<ubuntu_> pragmaticenigma, there's no other way? do you know how I can pick up my files as my home partition was decrypted
<scorinitron> ok so now that it's installed...how would I install a theme?
<pragmaticenigma> can't people come up with more unique names so they aren't so easily confused
<ubuntu_> encrpyted*
<scorinitron> or would it be better if I log out and lof back in...
<scorinitron> *log
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntu_: dd overwrote all your data and there is very little chance that you will recover that
<pragmaticenigma> !dd
<ubuntu_> :(
<freetz> anyone using libarchive-dev on 11.10? I can link against it just fine on 11.04, but on 11.10 it just goes to lunch and it can't resolve symbols to that library
<freetz> ld shows that i'm reading in the library just fine though...
<pragmaticenigma> the program dd makes a bit for bit copy from one device or image to another device... there are no failsafes
<mazda01> howdy. happy thanksgiving to those in the US
<mazda01> is there an easy way to setup a folder of music to share to the internet? I already run a webserver with mythweb, just can't figure out how to have a folder like view and when I click on the file I want to play, it launches a media player and plays it./
<bazhang> scorinitron, log out then log in after choosing fluxbox
<scorinitron> kk brb
<ubuntu_> pragmaticenigma, is there any way I can mount that partition via live cd?
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntu_: all of your data has been lost when dd wrote the image data to the device... it will not likely mount
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntu_: The data is gone
<hdpb> I just found a tutorial to add shred to the context menu. Is there a way to require a password before it executes?
<ubuntu_> pragmaticenigma, I realize that it's just hard to comprehend as I had so many important things on that disk
<fouad_> pragmaticenigma, could you please recommend to me a php framework that is good for rendering QR codes
<pragmaticenigma> hdpb: No, best to remove it from your context menu and instead designate a folder and setup a script to clear files placed in it using shred
<orlok> ubuntu_: generally this lesson takes a hardware failure to learn
<orlok> ubuntu_: so think yourself lucky
<scorinitron> back
<orlok> ubuntu_: (restore from your backups.. what backups? theres your lesson)
<fouad_> wb scorinitron
<scorinitron> and jezz this is minimalistic
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntu_: dd overwrote everything on your harddrive with the file information in the *.img file... there is no recoverable information left except for the information that was in the *.img file
<scorinitron> so...um wow
<orlok> pragmaticenigma: actually, it depends on the size of the .img file
<hdpb> pragmaticenigma: any tutorials you know of? Definitely don't  need to have my 5-year-old with shredability...
<scorinitron> I now have no idea where to begin...0.0
<skyball> i've downloaded SuperTuxKart, and it is Awesome.  Except no joysticks have worked for me yet, I've tried two.  The application sees them, and I can configure buttons, but I cannot race with the joystick, only keyboard. :(    Can anyone help?
<ubuntu_> orlok, I have backups, just not from the important thing I was working on for past few days
<orlok> ubuntu_: how big was the .img file?
<ubuntu_> it was image of chromium-os ~400mb
<fouad_> hey somsip
<scorinitron> fouad_, Thanks man!
<pragmaticenigma> orlok: If he wants to recover the data this is not the place to find help on that... it's far beyond the scope of this forum
<scorinitron> fouad_, Didn't see the message till now ^^
<orlok> ubuntu_: there may be  a way to retrieve your data, i'm not sure how though.
<fouad_> haha its ok
<ubuntu_> orlok, lets see if google helps
<orlok> ubuntu_: http://freecode.com/search?q=ext3+data+recovery&submit=Search
<pragmaticenigma> ubuntu_ orlok : the only place I can think of to start would be photorec... that's all I can suggest and help with
<bazhang> !undelete > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubuntu_> pragmaticenigma, I used photorec once and it did wonders for me
<bazhang> pragmaticenigma, hmm?
<pragmaticenigma> it might get *SOME* and I stress *SOME* of you data
<pragmaticenigma> bazhang: it's best to keep all comments and help in the main chat and not redirect comments to pm messages
<bazhang> pragmaticenigma, thats not what the !pm was made for
<pragmaticenigma> bazhang: I don't have every canned response memorized
<mrpink57> you better get on that :)
<scorinitron> is their a way to put short cuts on the desktop of fluxbox?
<bazhang> pragmaticenigma, using the > to redirect factoids is 100% fine
<benjr> ive got a webcam which is listed as being UVC supported in linux (http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/), i plug it in, open cheese, and it says no webcam detected, what do i do?
<pragmaticenigma> but then I don't get the benefit of seeing the message and therefore risk repeating it contradicting what was said
<bazhang> pragmaticenigma, thats why most of us have a /msg open with ubottu
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> pragmaticenigma, please stop that
<darktstar999> both of you...............
<scorinitron> Ok well I'm back in fluxbox...and it's naked lol
<scorinitron> where would I start
<benjr> ive got a webcam which is listed as being UVC supported in linux (http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/), i plug it in, open cheese, and it says no webcam detected, what do i do?
<goer> Hi all. I hv Ubuntu installed and another debian distro. I need to reinstall Ubuntu but want to keep the grub of the other distro intact. Hoto pls. Thnx
<goer> Howto
<pragmaticenigma> scorinitron: I think it's time to experiment... also, I think google is going to get you answers much quicker than we can as you learn new territory
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox scorinitron
<stoufa> hi everybody
<goer> hi
<bazhang> goer, what other distro
<goer> Elive2
<scorinitron> Thanks guys
<pragmaticenigma> benjr: We need more information , what is the make and model of the webcam
<scorinitron> I guess I'm off
<pragmaticenigma> benjr: Have you tried searching for your device name and ubuntu or linux on google to see if others have had problems or solutions on how to resolve the issue you are experiencing
<goer> bazhang, is that a Chinese name? Ba Zhang
<bazhang> goer, elive2 is a derivative of ubuntu? why not just use e17 with ubuntu
<Elems> Sup dudes. ctrl + alt + f2 through f6 all bring up a blank screen, no console or anything. Also, I have no splash image when this laptop starts up, are these issues possibly related?
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | goer
<ubottu> goer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jibin> 1
<bazhang> !webcam > benjr
<ubottu> benjr, please see my private message
<goer> bazhang, No, that is another issue. I just want to know how to do the reinstall whilst keeping my Other distro grub intact
<bazhang> benjr, best to check the list of supported webcams
<pragmaticenigma> Elems: no, they are likely different... splash screen is related to your graphics drivers
<benjr> pragmaticenigma, its a "Creative Live! Cam Optia", as for searching google, the first few pages ive found are just peoepl saying it worked, still searching now
<benjr> bazhang, thanks, checking that site now
<pragmaticenigma> ttys are setup differently... what is the make and model of your computer Elems
<bazhang> goer, well you'd have to update grub for elive2 then
<bazhang> goer, not sure why  it matters which writes to the mbr though
<goer> bazhang, Ah, ok, reinstall ubuntu and then boot into the other dualboot ditro and do a sudo update -grub?
<Elems> pragmaticenigma : I have a lenovo u460 with the geforce 305m graphics card, using proprietary drivers, and switchable graphics turned off in my bios
<Henric__> I was hoping someone could help me. Oneirc Ocelot won't load Unity, in normal or recovery mode.
<goer> bazhang, If I use the ubuntu mbr the other ditro hangs, That is why
<bazhang> goer, that would do it, though it adds an extra (and unnecessary imo ) step
<stoufa> I have a problem with webcam and graphics card does not work
<pragmaticenigma> Elems: I have the same issue with my desktop and an nvidia card... sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't... any particular reason you need the ttys outside the GUI?
<Elems> pragmaticenigma not really, just an observation recently. I was thinking it could somehow be related to suspend and hibernate not working on this laptop, which was going to be my next issue to ask about
<goer> bazhang, I hv seen a howto on installing Windoze as dualboot, after ubuntu is already installed. But hv lost the location where...
<benjr> bazhang, that list says its supported by UVC, the UVC's website says that the driver is natively installed in kernel 2.6.26 and later, im running kernel 2.6.35
<Elems> pragmaticenigma also, after going into the ttys I can't ctrl alt f7 back into the gui
<pragmaticenigma> Elems: suspend and hibernate are known issues for all machines... the two are highly unrelated... however I wouldn't be concerned about not seeing a boot splash or having access to the ttys
<bazhang> goer, well be certain to have backups (of course) and choose the correct partition to write ubuntu to
<pragmaticenigma> gui is on F8
<Elems> pragmaticenigma oh... that would explain that.
<bazhang> benjr, what have you tried? cheese? camorama? or something other
<benjr> bazhang, cheese
<goer> bazhang, thnx 4 ur help. So if i reinstall ubuntu, where to put the grub? In mbr or a separate place?
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... pet peeve of mine Elems, depending in the distro they seem to move it around... Fedora its F1, CentOS and OpenSuse F7, Ubuntu F8
<goer> Wow....I must say this is a very good irc. Gr8! :)
<Elems_> pragmaticenigma well that didn't work either :D
<pragmaticenigma> Not f1 either?
<pragmaticenigma> Elems_: Does it at least boot into the GUI?
<pragmaticenigma> Elems_: also, sometimes it takes a moment or two for the screen to redraw when you hit the right one
<Elems_> pragmaticenigma What do you mean? I'm on the laptop right now. So what happened is I tried going into the f2, knowing it wouldnt work, then tried to go to the f8 and that didn't work. I waited.
<pragmaticenigma> what about F1?
<Mitochondria> Probably Irvine
<Henric__> Could someone please tell me why I can't get past grub to Unity in 11.10? I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu and lose what I've been able to download so far.
<Elems_> pragmaticenigma I'm not going to worry about that issue any longer... f1 kills it too
<pragmaticenigma> Elems_: sounds like a good plan... if it does what you need it to, wouldn't worry too much about the rest... it's gotta be on one of the function keys... I just don't know which one (footnote: my laptops running ubuntu seem to use F8 while my desktop uses F7)
<blargg> I seem able to mount a Mac OS X HFS+ volume that uses journaling under Ubuntu as read-write. I had read that it supports read-only if journaling was enabled. I'm worried it'll corrupt it since it appears read-write. What's up?
<Elems_> pragmaticenigma And you don't have any advice on suspend / hibernation before I ask the whole channel?
<benjr> bazhang, after reading your comment i just installed camorama and it worked :) only cheese that doesnt seem to work
<bazhang> benjr, thats a good start then
<pragmaticenigma> Elems_: Most here will say the same thing... Power Management in linux is still a work in progress... it either works at this point or it doesn't
<Elems_> pragmaticenigma that's what i was afraid of :(
<TroN-0074> hi
<pragmaticenigma> Elems_: I see it work a little more dependably on older hardware
<Crim> Hey guys
<Crim> I'm calling the cops on you all
<bazhang> Crim, wrong ,place for that
<TroN-0074> yes
<Crim> You use the illegal, communist (AGAIN- READ, ILLEGAL), Lunix OS
<devkorcvince> benjr after running camorama try cheese again... it might be a problem on gstream v4lsrc
<szal> lol
<bazhang> Crim, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<TroN-0074> what is lunix os?
<Crim> Developed by the North Chinese to build a net bot meant to kill the United Stated Internet
<Crim> And you are all going to jail
<bazhang> TroN-0074, lets move on please
<TroN-0074> sure
<pragmaticenigma> thanks you bazhang
<Crim> Oh now you censor free speech?
<Crim> COMMUNIST SCUM
<Crim> I can say what I want
<bazhang> Crim, thats enough
<FloodBot1> Crim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crim> You stupid north chinese.
<geoffmcc> dont feed the trolls
<skyball> get out
<benjr> devkorcvince, heh youre right, although cheese is very laggy, the stream on camorama is smooth
<c_smith> what is goint on here?
<c_smith> *going
<aeon-ltd> war
<aeon-ltd> HUH!
<TroN-0074> anyway I just downloaded irssi so I thought to give it a try here tonight
<aeon-ltd> What is it good for?!
<TroN-0074> good so far
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<szal> aeon-ltd: Absolutely nothing!
<c_smith> *sigh* should I get an op or someone in here to deal with this? I'm pretty sure #ubuntu is NOT for messages of pure opinionrs. and hate towards othe
<darktstar999> TroN-0074: irssi is good
<bazhang> c_smith, its over , lets move on
<aeon-ltd> TroN-0074: +1 the autocomplete algorithm is awesome compared to other irc clients
<c_smith> TroN-0074, I've heard people who use it tend to like it if they like use Command line.
<darktstar999> offtopic
<c_smith> bazhang, ok
<TroN-0074> yes since I am new to ubuntu I want to force myself to use the command line
<darktstar999> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<blargg> OK, I just tried touching a file on this HFS+ journaled volume, unmounting, then remounting, and the date stayed modified, so writing is indeed being allowed. I mounted normally from Disk Utility, so I don't get it. Either HFS+ journaled can be modified now, and the docs are wrong, or the system is incorrectly allowing writes.
<c_smith> TroN-0074, I wouldn't say that's the best route for most people, but everyone learns differently, so if you learn better that way, go for it, but please, could we continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<c_smith> I'm sure everyone else would appreciate it.
<SpyderZ> Hey guys, quick question.
<blargg> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 as well, nothing really new.
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | SpyderZ
<ubottu> SpyderZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zerosum> Hi, I cannot get a viable Android Virtual Device going under
<zerosum> opps, under eclipse
<afm> evening all.  having an odd issue on a fresh install of 11.10 on a dell 1950.  One nic is working perfectly, however the 2nd doesn't show in ifconfig, but i can see it in lspci and dmidecode… ideas on what i'm missing?
<c_smith> zerosum, I'm not sure what you're asking
<StepNjump> I am trying to run a limited account (desktop user). How can I possibly run sudo from such an account? sudo -i?
<skyball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SpyderZ> I have a friend with an old laptop that I want to run Ubuntu, but after making the Pendrive with my SanDisk Cruzer and creating a boot drive to install Ubuntu, the system wouldn't boot the drive. I don't have any CD or DVD media to burn a disk. Is there a method I can still get Ubuntu to install?
<bazhang> SpyderZ, does it have the option to boot from usb? how old is old
<pragmaticenigma> afm: A fresh install typically will setup a primary network card, it's up to you to configure the additional cards, likely through network manager
<zerosum> The emulator never seems to launch it is in the process of launching but it never actually gets to the HOME screen
<StepNjump> spyderZ some of the old computers don't boot from USB pens... Have you tried to go in the BIOS?
<BernSamson> How do I permanently disable an input device?
<SpyderZ> bashing StepNJump: Yes, was in the BIOS and set to USB boot and nothing.
<c_smith> hmmmm, well, I have no way to help you, tbh, that's not my strong point.
<SpyderZ> Machine is at least 6-7 years old.
<StepNjump> mmm
<devkorcvince> SpyderZ: have you change the boot sequence on the bios?
<StepNjump> It ignored it altogether?
<devkorcvince> SpyderZ: ooopz late rply
<chay> can anybody help me in traffic redirection on Ubuntu/pound with the config files ?
<supercar_heaven> how to decrease the brightness of me netbook screen i have nvidia optimus technology graphic card
<SpyderZ> Yeah, I got the bios set to what it should be and nothing. If I could install a new partition, copy the image and modify the boot menu.
<geoffmcc> SpyderZ: if there is an option in the bios to boot from usb there should be no problem. it may be the drive or it may just have fouled up when you were prepairing
<AndrewX192> I am looking to setup a tripple monitor setup on Ubuntu 10.04. Any recommendations for a graphics card?
<skyball> i've downloaded SuperTuxKart, and it is Awesome.  Except no joysticks have worked for me yet, I've tried two.  The application sees them, and I can configure buttons, but I cannot race with the joystick, only keyboard. :(    Can anyone help?
<devkorcvince> AndrewX192: Nvidia works fine on me using the recommended driver...
<afm> pragmaticenigma:  i edit /etc/network/interfaces… and restarted… Cannot find device "eth1" and Failed to bring up eth1.  nothing in dmesg
<AndrewX192> devkorcvince: But with 3X monitors? If so - twinview?
<ADildeaux> Chimpout forum wishes Freenode a Happy Thanksgiving!
<ADildeaux> Please feel free to join us in fellowship on Thanksgiving
<SpyderZ> San Disk puts this stupid U3 partition on it's USB disk keys.
<SpyderZ> I need to wipe the entire drive, get that crap off.
<geoffmcc> SpyderZ: i was just gonna say that, i am reading right now nattty has problems with it
<ADildeaux> Join us in celebrating human productivity and its triumph over leaching feral negros!
<geoffmcc> SpyderZ: there is u3-tool in repository
<ADildeaux> Join in Chimpout Forums' Thanksgiving celebration.
<skyball> where do I find a support channel for SuperTuxKart ?
<devkorcvince> AndrewX192: it can detect my hdmi and vga monitor it has no problem doing it... i can set the position also...
<skilz> skyball, google it? Whats the problem?
<skyball> skilz:  It sees my joystick(s) and I can set the buttons.  But I can only play the game with keyboard only. :(
<geoffmcc> SpyderZ: or use sandisk's tool if only have windows available
<SpyderZ> geoffmcc: I see that now.
<SpyderZ> Yeah, I have Virtualbox with Win7 right now.
<SpyderZ> That's how I made the boot drive.
<EnigmaticEffigy_> Hello. In Ubuntu 10.10, where is grub.conf located?
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<AndrewX192> devkorcvince: I already have a simular setup. It really hinges on 3 monitors instead of 2, there is talk of it not being supported
<EnigmaticEffigy_> I haven't lost grub. I just need to add a line to the conf file.
<dr_willis>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg   is for grub2. but you nomrally DONT edit that file by hand
<mwhudson> anyone know why "Make Discoverable Apple AirTunes sound devices available locally" might be greyed out in paprefs?
<JusticeZero> Any word on the freezing problem in 11.10?
<happyface> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<EnigmaticEffigy_> I know, I just need to add the one line for my network card.
<AndrewX192> devkorcvince: "MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices."
<chay> can anybody help with a Ubuntu/pound problem diverting all http traffic on port 80 to port 80 of an internal iis server. we currently diver all htts traffic on port 443 to port 80 internally of the iis server. ?
<stoufa> what's means sudo apt-get install subversion mkdir webcam-driver someone help me
<mwhudson> oh hm, it seems to be in effect anyway
<devkorcvince> AndrewX192: are you using 2 video cards right? or are you using a laptop? my bad I use 2 monitors and the third 1 is my laptop monitor...
<geoffmcc> stoufa: sudo gives superuser apt-get install installs packages subversion mkdir webcam-driver are the packages to install
<dr_willis> !apt | stoufa
<ubottu> stoufa: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<stoufa> svn co svn://rastageeks.org/svn/ov51x-jpeg/trunk webcam-driver and this
<mediat0r> Hey everybody. So I have a quick question about sharing files with Samba. I was following the guide here (http://goo.gl/JAXPc) which recommends sharing from /srv/samba/sharename. If I wanted to share files from other locations can I just mount files to this location and then add the approriate lines to smb.conf? What options should I put for the mount in fstab?
<AndrewX192> devkorcvince: No, I think I'd just be going with one.
<dr_willis> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<dr_willis> stoufa:  svn is used to compile stuff :) basically...
<BernSamson> how do you permanently disable an input device?
<dr_willis> BernSamson:  depends on the device i imagine.
<CarlFK> mediat0r: "other locations" sounds like they are all ready mounted somewhere else
<chay> can anybody help with a Ubuntu/pound problem diverting all http traffic on port 80 to port 80 of an internal iis server. we currently diver all htts traffic on port 443 to port 80 internally of the iis server. ?
<BernSamson> I've been using xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0 ... but I'm finding I need to input that in Terminal everytime I boot up...is there a way to make that permanent so I don't need to do it every time I boot?
<mediat0r> CarlFX: yeah they are files located in /home
<dr_willis> BernSamson:  theres the various user autorun methods. and theres some ways to get stuff ran by the login manager also.
<dr_willis> !autorun
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dr_willis> BernSamson:  its possible /etc/rc.local may do what you need as well.
<CarlFK> mediat0r: I think you want to share /home/the_user, or maybe /home/the_user/some_sharedir
<bandit22> anybody use mupen64plus or know where to get help for it
<bazhang> bandit22, whats the question? from the PPA?
<SpyderZ> geoffmcc: I think I got it working now thanks. Now I can get kid on Ubuntu and off Windows XP.
<bandit22> from repo v1.5 not able to select rice video plugin
<bazhang> ah its in the repos now
<c_smith> bazhang, I'm pretty sure just the Getdeb repos
<geoffmcc> SpyderZ: good, i totally forgot about u3 and should have firstly asked if it was sandisk, but in my defence, i always remove u3 whenever i get one
<bazhang> c_smith, the regular ubuntu repos
<bazhang> !info mupen64plus
<mediat0r> CarlFK: You're exactly right and I understand how to share such locations. So it's not bad practice to share different locations on the OS like /home directories? I thought it would be better to keep all shares in the same place?
<ubottu> mupen64plus (source: mupen64plus): plugin-based Nintendo 64 emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5+dfsg1-16 (oneiric), package size 1261 kB, installed size 4056 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64)
<c_smith> bazhang, huh, didn't know that.
<whoever> can i have ssh-server without ssh-client? or must I have both?
<CarlFK> mediat0r: i think it depends on what the security needs are, like is it a server with a bunch of users that have a common place to share with other win boxes, or the same one user on 2 boxes
<BernSamson> I think I've got it...
<bjorn_> hello
<CarlFK> mediat0r: and even then I don't think there is much consensus on what's best.
<orlok> whoever: iu.. guess so.. if you really wanted to.. but.. WHY/
<BernSamson> Willis: just add a 'disable' name and add the disable string to the 'run'?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is this a bad message from synaptic when updating yhe kernel? run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.0.0-14-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-14-generic  Error! Problems with depmod detected.  Automatically uninstalling this module. DKMS: Install Failed (depmod problems).  Module rolled back to built state.
<Osmodivs> Like, do I have to worry about that?
<SpyderZ> Geoffmcc: Didn't work…still. Unreal, I hate Sandisk. However miracle friend just dropped by with a spare DVD-R. :)
<mediat0r> CarlFK: it's a server where many users have access to the shared content. The folders are rwx enabled for users both on the computer and from accross the network. It might not be approriate to even have the data stored in /home
<CarlFK> mediat0r: in that case your original idea sounds good
<mediat0r> CarlFK: cool! good to know I was on the right track. any idea what options I need to have for the mount in fstab?
<geoffmcc> SpyderZ: a friend indeed, good luck!
<CarlFK> mediat0r: the fstab entry is not really related to how samba shares the dir.  fstab gets the file system on a partition mounted so the linux OS can let processes access the files.  samba is a process, and it then needs to be configured to share those dirs
<dr_willis> shareing a ntfs? or other weird filesystem?
<CarlFK> dr_willis: sounds like normal ext
<mediat0r> CarlFK: so mounting files i want to share into /srv/samba/ from other locations and then adding lines in smb.conf refferring to the /srv/samba location (rather than the origional location) is kinda unessecary?
<Amdpc> HI...I am trying to connect to LAN,WLAN and Mobile Broadband at the same time....But it is accepting only 2 connections at a time..Is it normal ? (Wifi is used only to connect to another computer)
<Amdpc> And If I want all the connections at the same time...How to do that ?
<CarlFK> mediat0r: what do you mean by  "other locations" ?
<dr_willis> mediat0r:  a filesystem has to be mounted somewhere. befor you can share it.
<dr_willis> it also has to have the proper permissions.
<opticlove> can someone help me? when i try to shrink a partition using gparted, the system freezes. i'm booting from a live cd
<Ycarene> Strange, I lost the ability to play .m4a files in qmmp after doing some updates.
<mediat0r> CarlFK: se files I want to share are already mounted to /home and they are the files I wish to share but I read that it is good practice to have shares located at /srv/samba/ so I thought I could also mount them to that location?
<CarlFK> mediat0r: there is no "also mount"
<mediat0r> CarlFK: okay I see where I am confused now :P
<dr_willis> mediat0r: you can easially set up the users 'homes' as a special share. where user bob, could connect to a share thats /home/bob   user bubba can get to /home/bubba and so forth.
<seekwill> Hi. Which file determines which rcX file is used when starting up?
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<seekwill> dr_willis: ah, thanks
<mediat0r> CarlFK, dr_willis: thanks for your help :)
<asmodeus> how do i get window focus to follow the mouse again?  after upgrading to 11.10, i can't seem to find window settings anywhere.
<dr_willis> asmodeus:  i saw that setting somewhere. :) it Might have been in the gnome-tweak tool.
<fengshaun> hi all, how can I make a daemon autostart on boot?
<nvz> are there any fancy options for an unsupported printer like there are for network cards? I got a Lexmark X2350 here and doesnt seem to work at all in linux
<fengshaun> like ssh daemon in this case
<asmodeus> dr_willis: installing...
<dr_willis> fengshaun:  when you install the open ssh service. it should set itself to autostart by default.
<fengshaun> dr_willis: ah, alright!  Thanks!
<dr_willis> you can use the service command to see what services are running
<fengshaun> dr_willis: that helps, thanks
<asmodeus> dr_willis: That did it.  Thanks.  Any idea how I can get my drawers back on the menu bar?
<dr_willis> what drawers?  You using gnome classic? or unity or what?
<asmodeus> sorry, gnome classic.
<dr_willis> i dont use it.. thers some shift-ctrl-right click combo to tweak the panels..
<l3mon> yea the new bar is terrible
<chavov_> i think it's alt-right click
<asmodeus> dr_willis: alt-right click did it.  T
<asmodeus> Many than ks
<dr_willis> perosnally.. i think they shouldent even have the fallvback/classic modes. :)  gnome2 is dead.. time to move on. :P
<l3mon> this bar is pretty terrible everyone knows it
<asmodeus> not to be "too cool for the room", but I just found unity to be unusable.  For example: why would it hide my file, edit, view, etc. menus from me?
<bazhang> l3mon, hardly a support question though
<dr_willis> asmodeus:  you mean move them to the top global menu?
<dr_willis> you can turn global menu on/off if you wanted to.
<chavov_> no he means not hide them when the mouse is off, but of course you can't do that
<l3mon> no but Im just voicing my opinion
<blake> gnome shell is amazing
<zibbit> Hi, i need help desperately, i am trying to take the steps necessary in installing Windows 7 on my cmputer sans dvd, can anyone hep me?
<bazhang> l3mon, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<dr_willis> zibbit:  ive heard you can dd the win7 iso to a flash to make a bootable flash.. but you may want to ask in #windows
<bazhang> zibbit, related to ubuntu how?
<l3mon> and now I go to mint
<orlok> zibbit: Why.. would you ask that here? Just because you think we know everything?
<docmur> There is a serious issue with my network, every so often is seems to lose network connectivity and just not function, then it would work for a while and do this all over again. When it does wortk I get great bandwidth to and from the router, when it seems to not respond it can't contact the modem
<zibbit> Evidenly it seems as though u know everything so tell me why i'm wrong for making that assumtion... i am copying files to the root directory
<chaslinux> docmur is it a dlink router?
<docmur> yes
<zibbit> i am taking trying to create an appropriate partition
<bazhang> zibbit, ##windows
<docmur> I have two connections to it
<docmur> a wireless and wired
<chaslinux> docmur do you also have Windows clients on that router?
<orlok> zibbit: you are not asking how to install ubuntu, you are asking how to install windows.. so ask ##windows?
<docmur> both active
<zibbit> Jtfking christ, i want to knw abut a partition, forget the hostility...
<chaslinux> docmur what I've found with every dlink wifi router I've owned is they all seem to do that around the 5-6 month mark.
<chaslinux> I switched to a Linksys router and haven't had a problem.
<bazhang> zibbit, no cursing, and wrong channel for it ##windows please
<chaslinux> docmur I noticed it happening with dlink routers particularly when Windows clients tried doing Windows Live sessions... don't know why but the darn dlink wifi routers just don't seem to be very good. (went through 3 myself)
<docmur> I seem to have lost connection to this
<chaslinux> yup, I also upgraded the firmware after resetting the routers and the upgrades didn't help any...
<chaslinux> Honestly, even netgear routers lasted longer for me... but now using Linksys and Tomato/MLPPP and it's nice and stable... mind you we only have 1 Windows client in the house.
<docmur> sorry got disconnected
<docmur> anyone have an idea
<mohi666> How can I find out info about my motherboard?
<bazhang> mohi666, sudo lshw
<nvz> mohi666: what kind of info are you looking for?
<nvz> usually lshw, lsusb, lspci..etc will tell you tons
<nvz> adding -v's as needed
<chaslinux> mohi666 lshw, lspci, cat /proc/cpuinfo, cat /proc/meminfo
<chaslinux> Oh and dmidecode and biosdecode can be helpful too
<tucemiux> what's the recommended ubuntu version for netbooks nowadays?
<bazhang> tucemiux, the latest
<chaslinux> tucmemiux after 10.04 they merged the netbook remix into the normal release.
<bazhang> !une | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<tucemiux> bazhang, thanks!  you know if I can install 11.04 using a usb stick?
<bazhang> tucemiux, sure, use unetbootin
<tucemiux> bazhang, my laptop has 11.04 so Im going to create a usb stick with it
<Jordan_U> tucemiux: Might as well go with 11.10.
<tucemiux> Jordan_U,  yeah but its going to be a pain to create the usb stick
<Jordan_U> tucemiux: Why do you say that?
<chaslinux> tucemiux just use startupdiskcreator in Ubuntu 11.04 with an ISO it's easy
<tucemiux> Jordan_U, because I have to download 11.10?
<tucemiux> but you know what, i dont have 11.10 - going to download just for kicks and giggles
<tucemiux> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tucemiux> bazhang, you convinced me, unetbootin is installed o.O
<whoever> orlok: why would i need the client if i am no ssh-ing from the box that has the server on it
<A|i3N> Is there any software similar to artisteer for editing Joomla templates available for ubuntu?
<digdeep> Hi, I use Jupiter to control my laptop's performance. I put it into power save mode, as the laptop is hot. After upgrade to latest kernel, the fan runs like crazy and it is hot.
<digdeep> Jupiter doesn't seem to be working.
<tucemiux> bazhang, I dont see an option in unetbootin for 11.10??
<bazhang> digdeep, jupiter installed from where?
<rfay> digdeep, there is a serious problem with battery performance in latest Ubuntu - you'll see it in  the latest release notes. Could be related?
<dr_willis> tucemiux:  theres altertives to unetbootin at the pendrivelinux web site. Or you can 'dd' the 11.10 iso directly to a flash drive and have a bootable flash.
<Jordan_U> tucemiux: Just download the Ubuntu 11.10 iso and tell unetbootin to use it. It will work.
<tucemiux> Jordan_U, but which option should I choose? under "SELECT VERSION"???
<digdeep> @bazhang: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupiter-applet-finally-available-for.html
<alazare619> just wanted to say found a pretty cool linux mmo called wakfu
<alazare619> check it out
<samc101> does anyone use blackbuntu
<alazare619> not much for linux gaming but this is worth a look
<bazhang> digdeep, some PPA from webupd8?
<digdeep> @bazhang, yes
<bazhang> samc101, no idea, not a supported distro here
<samc101> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> tucemiux: You shouldn't. Use the Diskimage option.
<bazhang> digdeep, sorry, try contacting the PPA maintainer I guess
<digdeep> anyway to lower the performance of my laptop. It is too hot
<tlf> Has anyone heard of mozilla crashing after installing updates in the last 48 hours?
<tlf> on natty
<SpyderZ> Is there anyways to install Ubuntu from the command line instead of the GUI it auto boots into?
<bazhang> SpyderZ, using the alternate cd? text based you mean?
<SpyderZ> Yeah, text based
<bazhang> SpyderZ, the minimal or the alternate cd then
<SpyderZ> I have a laptop with a cracked screen and have a second LCD monitor hooked up.
<SpyderZ> I set the BIOS to CRT only to have the LCD as the primary but Ubuntu ignores that and the signal is cut off when it loads the GUI.
<SpyderZ> Thought there might had been some key combo I could press for Text install option.
<bazhang> !alternate | SpyderZ this and !minimal
<ubottu> SpyderZ this and !minimal: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<samc101> does anyone now how to work te bluetooth on ubuntu i have been having some trouble
<bazhang> SpyderZ, not with the live cd afaik
<SpyderZ> Thanks
<digdeep> Jupiter works on lower version of kernel. It is getting cooler now.
<shayne> i am looking for a program like "wine" but actually lets the windows program run instead of doing nothing. anyone know a program that works?
<tucemiux> Jordan_U, ahhh ok, got it, thanks!
<Jordan_U> tucemiux: You're welcome.
<bazhang> shayne, runs? wine runs fine
<nvz> shayne: haha, wine works good for me all the time.. what kind of program are you trying to run?
<bazhang> shayne, check the appdb first
<bazhang> !appdb | shayne
<ubottu> shayne: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shayne> bazhung, not on my machine im trying to run blackberry desktop software
<bazhang> shayne, check if wine supports it
<nvz> shayne: ah well that could be tricky.. many apps run well, but that one would involve complicated matter of accessing certain proprietary drivers for a usb device
<nvz> shayne: have you looked into the blackberry software that is native linux?
<nvz> shayne: I never owned a blackberry or used any of the software but I do recall there being blackberry sync software for linux
<chaslinux> My 9780 connects and syncs without need for Windows software.
<bazhang> !info barry-util | shayne
<ubottu> shayne: barry-util (source: barry): Command line utilities for working with the RIM BlackBerry Handheld. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 135 kB, installed size 548 kB
<chaslinux> Berry can do it...
<shayne> nvz , i looked into a software that runs on linux meant for the blackberrys and it all comes down to one, nothing lol
<michaelaa> hi im trying to add the xvid codec to ububntu
<bazhang> michaelaa, installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package yet?
<michaelaa> yes
<bazhang> michaelaa, its in there
<michaelaa> but whan i go to a website that has xvid it wont play
<nvz> oh well he left, but I'm fairly certain there is bb software for linux
<bazhang> michaelaa, what website
<nvz> yep, its called barry
<michaelaa> watch-movies.net
<bazhang> michaelaa, no such site
<thirteenth> By the way, random shout-out, I gave Ubuntu a go on my laptop this last week, and I really am liking it--in fact, I put Windows 7 back on it, but then found myself missing Ubuntu. I think I'm a convert..? lol
<thirteenth> (and I put Ubuntu back on--erasing Windows 7 I meant)
<michaelaa> give me one second to find the url
<michaelaa> http://www.watch-movies.net.in/
<michaelaa> that is the site
<michaelaa> it says that im missing a plugin
<Dante_> hii
<Bsims> michaelaa: what plugin is it screaming about
<thirteenth> Anyway, on my first go at Ubuntu, my touchpad worked fine (Dell Inspiron E1705), but now when I re-installed it, it doesn't detect it-I have to connect my USB trackball to get pointing action.. I looked in the Preferences for Mouse/Touchpad, and touchpad's listed, I just don't know what's going on? Sorry to bother you folks..
<michaelaa> it says that i am missing the xvid plugin]
<Bsims> Ouch laptops are touchy sorry no idea thirteenth
<Bsims> michaelaa: try telling it to use mplayer or vlc for xvid
<scorinitron> I think I have a bit of a problem
<Bsims> install mplayer and all the non free plugings you can find
<scorinitron> I just went into the home folder and this message came up
<scorinitron> Error stating file '/home/scorinitron/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.
<michaelaa> ok i will try
<thirteenth> Bsims: Oh, it's not your fault, no need to apologise. I'm going to poke around some more, if I fix it, I'll let know what/if I did..
<mohi666> does anybody know how I can verify if the following video card will work with my motherboard?
<mohi666> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125366
<Bsims> scorinitron: do this for me scorinitron sudo touch /forcefsck <enter> that will force your pc to run basicaly scandisk on next boot
<mohi666> and motherboard is dell 0fm586
<jschall> how can i get rid of pulseaudio? it's breaking wine again.
<michaelaa> did you guys get the url
<michaelaa> http://www.watch-movies.net.in/
<Bsims> jschall: gonna have disable the module, can't remove it its now a dependency
<scorinitron> Thanks Bsims
<jschall> Bsims: how?
<Bsims> then apt-get install something else like jackd or esd
<Bsims> jschall: http://www.jeffsplace.net/node/12
<scorinitron> I can't get this stupid theme to install either :(
<michaelaa> if you go on that site you it says that you need the xvid plugin
<bazhang> michaelaa, nope it tells me hulu does not service my area
<Bsims> jschall: what country ya in?
<Bsims> er michaelaa what country ya in
<michaelaa> united states
<jschall> Bsims: hmm, i'm actually using kde so we'll see how this works...
<Bsims> michaelaa: huh worjs here
<Bsims> jschall: same here but cli doesn't care what terminal you type it in
<michaelaa> how did you do that
<jschall> Bsims: well, audio currently broken...
<Bsims> michaelaa: picked a movie and clicked play on the flash window
<Bsims> jschall: install anything with alsa and then kill pulseaudio via pid
<michaelaa> for me it says i need a xvid plugin
<jschall> Bsims: what do you mean install anything with alsa?
<Know1edge> hey guys, considering to switching to ubuntu, but have one small hang up... i need photoshop for my job, any ideas on how to get around it or use a vm or something?
<Bsims> or go into sound manager and tell it it needs to use alsa server
<Bsims> just a second jschall
<jschall> Bsims: also i installed esound-common, couldn't find anything else to do with esd
<bazhang> Know1edge, cs seems to work in wine
<bazhang> Know1edge, check the appdb of course
<bazhang> !appdb | Know1edge
<ubottu> Know1edge: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Bsims> jschall: alsa-base, alsa-oss, alsa-utils
<Jordan_U> Bsims: pulseaudio runs on top of ALSA, it doesn't replace it. If jschall has pulseaudio installed he already has (and is using) ALSA.
<Bsims> michaelaa: got nothing for xvid
<rcolby> knowledge, dual booting may be an option if you only need it to run photoshop for work?plus less resource intensive
<jschall> Jordan_U: any idea how to get rid of pulseaudio?
<Bsims> Jordan_U: yeah but its pulse isn't native alsa
<jschall> Jordan_U: and end up with working sound?
<Bsims> had me some issues with it
<michaelaa> i have a package called gstreamer that i and it says that it play xvid but it dosent play
<thirteenth> Some versions of Photoshop run quite well under WINE, so I've read, Know1edge
<jschall> wine seems to be completely fubar atm because of pulseaudio...
<Jordan_U> jschall: No.
<Jordan_U> jschall: Why do you think that pulseaudio is the problem?
<dr_willis> everyone loves to blame pulse audio :)
<Bsims> michaelaa: got installed the gstreamer0.10-plugins-foo
<jschall> Jordan_U: because #winehq says so
<Bsims> dr_willis: with reason if ya were there for its teething pains
<jschall> Jordan_U: and because the bug reports they linked say so
<volga629> files       read sudoers from F</etc/sudoers>
<bazhang> volga629, pardon?
<Jordan_U> jschall: Can you give me a link to this bug report?
<volga629> Is some body know correct syntax
<bazhang> volga629, to do what
<volga629> Some reason nswitch.conf ignore derective files for ldap sudoers
<jschall> Jordan_U: this is one: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28282
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 28282 in winealsa.drv "Sound constantly crackling in lot of games" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<jschall> Jordan_U: "because pulseaudio decided permanently not playing audio for a program after an underrun is a good idea"
<Nicolus> nick c_nick
<dr_willis> buffer underruns :)
<jschall> Jordan_U: i don't understand why they blame pulseaudio when its installed on almost every desktop linux machine in the world, though. they should probably be working around any of its faults...
<volga629> so it looking straight to ldap also I added nss_initgroups_ignoreusers into the sudo-ldap.conf, but this one is ignored too, so the local system user unable run tasks properly
<Jordan_U> jschall: Have you tried asking in #pulseaudio? Also note that installing esound is probably not a good idea, and since you're using KDE with phonon the instructions for disabling pusleaudio use in gstreamer which Bsims linked too might not apply.
<bazhang> emmabot, hi
<Bsims> Jordan_U: though you can tell phonon what backend to use
<jschall> sigh. i just want my stupid game to work. i think i'll just make a windows partition for the first time in 8 years
<dr_willis> or just use a desktop that dosent start up pulse audio...
<soreau> jschall: Whar stupid game is it?
<jschall> dr_willis: idk where to find one any more. i want latest release of kde, no pulse audio, debian-based
<jschall> soreau: portal 2
<dr_willis> you could always just use some minimal desktop to start the game from
<soreau> jschall: steam worked in wine for me but my drivers werent good enough to actually play portal
<jschall> soreau: yeah, steam is working, portal isn't crashing in wine 1.3 but sound doesn't work at all
<jschall> soreau: portal crashes in wine 1.2
<soreau> jschall: Have you tried adjusting sound settings in winecfg?
<learner_> hi, im getting this error message when trying to increase priority of "java" proces in 11.10 : "Cannot change the priority of process with pid 25173 to -20. Permission denied"
<soreau> jschall: toggling hardware emulation
<soreau> learner_: try sudo renice?
<michaelaa> bsims i have GStreamer FFmpeg video plugin
<Jordan_U> learner_: renicing to -20 can be a bad idea as it can starve other important processes (hence the need for root privs to do it). Why not choose a less negative niceness? What is your end goal?
<jschall> soreau: they redid the sound
<Jordan_U> !pm | learner_
<ubottu> learner_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> jschall: that doesnt answer my question though
<learner_> sorry im new.
<Bsims> eh may be a old package try in #pulseaudio
<jschall> soreau: yeah, i messed with winecfg
<Jordan_U> learner_: I guess any negative niceness requires root privileges. So sudo should work, but do not use -20.
<learner_> im playing minecraft. [ but even if i do -5 it doesnt let me
<dr_willis> -19.999 :)
<learner_> im really new to this, what do i use exactly?  : sudo niceness java -10?
<learner_> i dont know much about terminal
<dr_willis> why are you even needing to do this learner_ ?
<Jordan_U> learner_: Also, changing nicesness might not speed things up at all.
<learner_> im playing minecraft...
<soreau> learner_: What do you mean it wont let you see?
<the_holstar> I want to install Counter Strike 1.6 on ubuntu 11
<the_holstar> Where can i find the manuals for this?
<dr_willis> so you are playing mine craft......
<soreau> learner_: I found disabling compiz/unity allowed mc to run much better here
<bazhang> the_holstar, the appdb
<dr_willis> !appdb | the_holstar
<ubottu> the_holstar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang>  /join #winehq the_holstar
<learner_> ] <soreau> hmmm,  how do i restore unity once i killed it?
<Bsims> the_holstar: wineqg but it may be ancient info
<dr_willis> unity --restart  or unity --replace
<soreau> learner_: dont kill unity directly, just replace it with another wm for example, by running metacity --replace
 * Bsims grins and I am typing this under urxvt with gnuscreen
<learner_> is it the same efect if i log on with ubuntu classic?
<soreau> probably
<learner_> ok gonna try that
<learner_> ill be back
<soreau> unless compiz is the default
<soreau> in which case you would still need to run metacity --replace
<yagoo> rpm -q --requires package, equivalent? (i've done the dpkg/apt equivalent but forgot).. anyone?
<yagoo> nmind i found it! :)
<SolarisBoy> dpkg -l 'package'
<Dante_> dpkg -i
 * Bsims grins I got asked about unity, LOL I do 90% of everything on kde running a urxvt terminal running GNUScreen
<SolarisBoy> ummm
<Bsims> gnome gives me the hives, if I cant run kde I run wmaker or xfce
<SpyderZ> Does Ubuntu have a remote desktop feature built in or am I going to have to set up VNC?
<SolarisBoy> dpkg -i is for install no? rpm -q is for query
<bazhang> Bsims, lets stay on topic please
<dr_willis> SpyderZ:  gnome has vino. which is a vnc server built in
<Bsims> SpyderZ: depends talking to windows or X server
<yagoo> (was actually to list packages that need package-- i incorrectly asked as well lol)
<learner_> how do i message someone in particulkar with out pm?
<SolarisBoy> dpkg -l lists
<SpyderZ> I want to connect Ubuntu to Ubuntu remote desktop
<SolarisBoy> you can put an alternate package name after the l or a regex in qoutes
<dr_willis> !info vin
<ubottu> Package vin does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 155 kB, installed size 536 kB
<SpyderZ> thanks
<dr_willis> theres always ssh and  X forwarding :)
<jianfei> that was 8 years
 * Bsims nods vnc is well suported r do x forwarding
<bobweaver> Hi there I have a directory  called ~/foo and there are about 50 some directorys under it. I want to take out all the .jpg and move them to a file called ~/Testing  how to go about this ?
<dr_willis> then theres freenx :)
<dr_willis> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jianfei> wanker
<jianfei> i want 4 months
<learner_> ok, it did help dudes, thanks!
<Bsims> bobweaver: cd /home/name/foo
<sinisterstuf> bobweaver: mv *.jpg ~/Testing
<ranjan> hi all, how to connect to sametime using empathy?
<yagoo> am looking for the RTFM document to disable NM*= , I want to only use /etc/network/interfaces << I want an official way to do this..
<jianfei> how do you know
<yagoo> anyone?
<SolarisBoy> yagoo: maybe this "apt-cache depends pidgin"
<jianfei> what if it did
<bazhang> jianfei, pardon?
<ferni> after update to firefox 8 on 11.10 it displays notifications on its own popup on bottom right corner of the screen. it should use the libnotify. right?
<Bsims> crap gonna have to use xargs my way give me a bit
<bobweaver> sinisterstuf:  but there are 50 dir under ~/foo
<jianfei> bazhang, every clever
<bazhang> jianfei, thats enough
<sinisterstuf> bobweaver, oh, sorry I misread, you can use a forloop
<jianfei> bazhang, sorry mate wont happen again
<sinisterstuf> bobweaver: cd ~/foo; for i in `find . | grep -i 'jpg$'`; do; mv $i ~/Testing; done
<sinisterstuf> bobweaver, that should work but maybe try 'cp' or just 'echo' before you try to 'mv' them, if you need an explanation of the commands just ask (maybe in private)
<sinisterstuf> bobweaver, also, I separated commands with semicolons (;) so they all go on 1 line, usually you would put a newline where the semicolons are
<bobweaver> I see i is var
<sinisterstuf> yeah, a temporary var, I could have called it something more meaningful like $picture
<bobweaver> that is cool
<bobweaver> why the $ after .jpg ?
<sinisterstuf> in a regular expression $ means the end of the string, this will match foo.jpg or foojpg (not right) but won't match jpg2png.sh
<jianfei> ok who sent her?
<sinisterstuf> here's some more info on loops: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/loops1.html
<sinisterstuf> they're really useful
<jianfei> rarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<sinisterstuf> also if you have spaces in the filenames you might need to escape $i with quotes, as in "$i" (sometimes helps)
<jianfei> now im awake
<jianfei> ???
<sinisterstuf> jianfei, you ok?
<the_holstar> how do i install wine? apt-get install wine?  will it install everything?
<jianfei> Snicksie,
<bazhang> jianfei, stop now
<dr_willis> the apt system shold install all needed  dependencies the_holstar
<the_holstar> okay
<sinisterstuf> the_holstar, yes, but you might want to have a look at the different wine packages, some of the update more regularly, sometimes that causes regression with your windows programs
<jianfei> bazhanng, i am serious.. ive lost a soldier
<COoltuX> hi all
<bazhang> !ot | jianfei
<ubottu> jianfei: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sinisterstuf> the_holstar also might want to install winetricks (very useful)
<the_holstar> hmm
<the_holstar> yeah
<the_holstar> that's what i was looking for
<the_holstar> so wine and winetracks right?
<the_holstar> apt-get install wine winetracks
<sinisterstuf> that should be fine, yes
<dr_willis> I thought winetricks got installed along with  wine.
<dr_willis> !info winetricks
<ubottu> winetricks (source: winetricks): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (winetricks). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+20110629 (oneiric), package size 135 kB, installed size 668 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<sinisterstuf> afaik it came seperately, it's just a small script
<bluebomber> Where can one ask questions about subnet settings on one's network besides ##networking?
<sinisterstuf> btw http://wiki.winehq.org/RegressionTesting
<jianfei> well she is dead now
<mazda01> has anyone used a home folder which was previously used in 10.04 within 11.10?
<mazda01> not sure how some of the customizations or config files will be handled.
<mazda01> not to mention all my customizations within the /etc/ folder
<mazda01> i'd love to try a dist-upgrade all the way to 11.10 but i have had such bad luck in the past
<Toph2> mazda01,,, i am
<sinisterstuf> I think for at least *some* programs for configin /etc the installer will present you with an option to overwrite / keep / merge / something
<sinisterstuf> mazda01 ^
<mazda01> Toph2, oh really? so you did a fresh install of 11.10 and just did custom partioning and pointed your mount point /home/ to your old home partiiton?
<mazda01> sinisterstuf, i wasn't going to dist-upgrade though
<Toph2> mazda01,,, yes,, that is what I did,, i tried an upgrade initially which was a disaster
<mazda01> Toph2, that's been my past experience with dist-upgrades that far
<sinisterstuf> just going to install the new one over, keeping your /home partition?
<mazda01> Toph2, i've even had bad results just upgrading 1 version
<Toph2> mazda01,,, yes, itwasn't the first time for me either
<bazhang> mazda01, thats not what a dist-upgrade is
<mazda01> sinisterstuf, i think that would result in best stability of my system don't you?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<orated> How to increase master volume of client system when connected to it via ssh?
<mazda01> bazhang, ok sorry, i am using old terminolgy
<the_holstar> my wine is not responding at all
<the_holstar> :S
<the_holstar> i installed it a week ago
<the_holstar> it used to work
<sinisterstuf> mazda01, probably, but in that case, if you're overwriting the / drive all your /etc would be lost unless you back it up, but all your config in ~ would remain exactly intact
<the_holstar> now it doesn't get started
<mazda01> orated, can't you start alsa-mixer using X11 forwarding? ssh -X foo@blah
<mazda01> orated, once in, you should be able to type in alsa-mixer, i think anyway
<mazda01> it should open an alsa-mixer window on your remote connection screen.
<mazda01> sinisterstuf, right, i know all that.
<mazda01> sinisterstuf, thank you though
<admonarelis> hola
<sinisterstuf> orated, it depends what's playing the music. I think you mean server not client. and if the program has volume control (like mplayer does and mpc does) you can use that, or you can use alsa-mixer for master volume if it's installed and you use alsa
<mazda01> sinisterstuf, after the fresh install I run diff on all my /etc/ files I backed to see what changed in the newer versions of the pacakges
<sinisterstuf> mazda01, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<mazda01> sinisterstuf, no, you were helping. sorry if it came off rude
<orated> sinisterstuf: Sorry, you are rright. I'm at the client end controlling master volume of server
<mazda01> alright, take care alll
<admonarelis> necesito ayuda para entender la configuracion dee mi servidor IRC
<bazhang> !es | admonarelis
<ubottu> admonarelis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<orated> Thanks
<admonarelis> gracias
<COoltuX> any application to sync my blackberry with ubuntu????
<bazhang> barry-util COoltuX
<bazhang> !info barry-util | COoltuX
<ubottu> COoltuX: barry-util (source: barry): Command line utilities for working with the RIM BlackBerry Handheld. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 135 kB, installed size 548 kB
<COoltuX> thank you bazhang ;)
<orated> bazhang: With reference to the factoid you pulled for dist-upgrade - How does installation of  new dependencies for packages already installed can affect the system?
<roasted> Question - how do I initialize an iPod on Ubuntu? I got an error on Rhythmbox when it prompted me to do so.
<COoltuX> roasted | use gtkpod
<yesh> hey all
<yesh> can anyone help me with skype on ubuntu?
<roasted> COoltuX, that "initializes" it as fat32?
<COoltuX> yeap
<bazhang> orated, could you rephrase please?
<roasted> COoltuX, I assume afterward I can use rhythmbox or banshee?
<yesh> the mic doesnt seem to work
<yesh> built in mic that is
<COoltuX> yesh go to alsamixer and see if it's activated
<yesh> do i have to dl alsamixer first?
<jeaton> not necessary a ubuntu question, but I formatted an mp3 player the other day really low level, so it erased the software and everything on it, i'm assuming
<jeaton> i do have another mp3 player identical to the other one, if I were to "dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sdb2" would it put everything back on the formated one
<bazhang> yesh, no need just type alsamixer in terminal
<jeaton> assuming of course the formatted one is sdb2
<orated> bazhang: The dist-upgrade factoid you pulled from ubottu says -  A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed - How can that affect the system over normal upgrade?
<yesh> bazhang: i typed it in and it opened up a whole bunch of menus
<yesh> I see the mic thing over there but whats an indication that its on/off?
<bakemal> can I get help about XChat-GNOME here?
<bakemal> most instructions I find online are for plain XChat
<bakemal> and -GNOME seems very different
<bakemal> how can I set aliases here?
<bakemal> there seems to be nothing in the Edit->Preferences
<yesh> skype still cant seem to pick up my mic
<orated> bakemal: #xchat
<bakemal> ohthanks
<bakemal> I love you all, but I must leave you now
<D3RGPS31> my cursor keeps jumping (almost) to the bottom left of my screen, always at the same position, at random moments; even when not moved
<bakemal> forever
<D3RGPS31> it also appears there at startup; my xorg config hasn't changed in a while, and this started happening after i booted the machine up :l
<orated> !
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: does the system have a make and model? (Bet its a sony vaio)
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: the system is custom :l
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: ah, so not a laptop :-)
<D3RGPS31> it was fine until i booted it up yesterday; could it be hardware?
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: possible, got another mouse to test?
<D3RGPS31> my only other mouse has a 1 metre cord :l damn my lazyness
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: also, pull the mouse out, wait a few seconds then reattach.
<Rotator> How to install debian?
<ActionParsnip> Rotator: debian is offtopic here. Try in #debian
<Multbrelch> Rotator, go to Debian pages and read their further instructions
<rodhash> Guys, how can I check what's the module for my dvd drive?
<rodhash> [    2.150176] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<Rotator> No one tell me in #debian
<ActionParsnip> Rotator: then wait. This channel is ubuntu support only
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: seems replugging it in worked; thank you :3
<Squarism> What happened to the "deb" command in 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: cool
<rodhash> Guys, any idea?
<Rotator> I know, thank you
<Multbrelch> Rotator, see here: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/debian-installer/
<Rotator> thank you
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: optical drives don't need extra co
<ActionParsnip> Config
<rodhash> ActionParsnip, So it doesn't use a module?
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: yes but its inbuilt in the kernel itself
<D3RGPS31> I unplugged my mouse, but it's moving (slightly) on its own; oh gawd
<D3RGPS31> (it being the cursor)
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: not used it. What does it do? Maybe there is an equivalent
<rodhash> The actually issue is: cdrecord hung and I can't kill it because it's in uninterrupble state... Any idea how to eject my cd?
<Squarism> ActionParsnip, i think it adds ppa sources?
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: sudo eject /dev/sr0    maybe
<rodhash> I tried.. but didnt work :(
<skypent> Anyone had experience with installing the amazon-mp3 program for ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: 'deb' for a source is more than likely a line to be added to sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: is it:  deb http://something oneiric main
<rodhash> So.. maybe just a reboot will eject my cd.. :(
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: or similar
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: is the process dead?
<rodhash> ActionParsnip, No, it's in uninterrupble sleep
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: what did my command output? Simply saying 'didn't work' helps nobody
<D3RGPS31> my cursor is moving without a mouse :v
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: kill the parent process then :-)
<rodhash> ActionParsnip, the shell frozen when I typed that
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: do you use a mousemat?
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: my mouse at work likes to wander unless I use a mouse
<ActionParsnip> Mat sometimes
<D3RGPS31> :l
<D3RGPS31> i have no input device other than my keyboard
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: try a book or similar
<yesh> anyone had any probs getting skype to work on ubuntu?
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: what?
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: why is the keyboard of interest?
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: i removed the mouse, but the cursor is moving on its own
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: it's the only input device i'm using right now, yet the cursor is moving on its own :l
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: yes, you said and I saw
<ActionParsnip> D3RGPS31: try a book as a mousemat
<D3RGPS31> ActionParsnip: ... i am not using a mouse right now, and the cursor is moving, a mousemat is irrelevant :l
<D3RGPS31> there is no mouse connected to my machine, and the cursor is moving
<dr_willis> laptop?
<sinisterstuf> that happens to me too on my laptop, even when it had windows, I find putting it down on a flat surface with the screen not pushed too far back helps :D
<D3RGPS31> dr_willis: no; as i said, there is -no- other input device other than my keyboard
<sinisterstuf> do you have a ghost in your machine?
<D3RGPS31> :l
<dr_willis> try differnt disrots. and live cd's see if its consistantly doing the movement across differnt os's
<aruncn1> who -d gave list of dead processes. What does this mean? i see some 250 dead processes on my system. what can i do?
<dr_willis> aruncn1:  i see 9 here.
<dr_willis> whats your uptime?
<dr_willis>  uptime
<dr_willis>  21:01:33 up 11 days,  2:00,  4 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.03, 0.05
<aruncn1> 01:01:55 up 78 days, 29 min, 51 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<skypent> I can't seem to get amazon's mp3 installer to work on 11.10?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. a lot of users.. but no load. :)
<skypent> sorry that was meant to be a statement.  The question is, can anyone assist with that?
<aruncn1> dr_willis: hmm.. this is a high configuration server
<dr_willis> my box is just my own little server.  ssh and samba and thats about it.
<aruncn1> What are these dead processes? Do they have any significance? any action required?
<dr_willis> No idea
<dr_willis> never really heard of it being an issue
<aruncn1> ok
<wolfman3k5> how can I get PHP FPM enabled in Ubuntu 10.04
<alexanderliu> anybody here?
<dr_willis> 1500+ people here. :) and botx
<alexanderliu> yes.I am new here. the very first time to use ubuntu for me
<alexanderliu> sry wolf i dont know
<alexanderliu> do you know how to install typing software in linux? i am a chinese but i dont know how to type characters. -)
<dr_willis> just googling aruncn1  and i see...
<dr_willis> Zombies are dead processes.  You cannot kill the dead.  All processes eventually die, and when they do they become zombies.  They consume almost no resources, which is to be expected because they are dead!  The reason for zombies is so the zombie's parent (process) can retrieve the zombie's exit status and resource usage statistics.  The parent signals the operating system that it no longer needs the
<dr_willis> zombie by using one of the wait() system calls.
<FloodBot1> dr_willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<dr_willis> Hmm thats not the right one
<dr_willis> !zn
<alexanderliu> hey.
<dr_willis> Theres some linux Chinese channel. but im not sure which one it is.
<rumpe1> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<alexanderliu> okay. thank you.
<alexanderliu> my god. we got a chinese dude
<aruncn1> dr_willis: ty
<alexanderliu> hey. okay i will try
<dr_willis> or someone that rembered the chinease factoid.
<KPoh9> hi, I have a question.  I setup a static IP for my machine, but how do I ssh into it? It refuses the port when I try from another computer
<aruncn1> kpoh9:are you able to ping your machine from another computer? are you able to telnet to your machine on ssh port?
<LemanHTC> Hey
<diverdude> h
<CodeZombie> I'm trying to add a postfix install via apt-get to an unattended bootstrap script for my servers. However, postfix requires some human interaction to select the type of install. Is there a way to specify this, so I don't have to do it every time?
<CarlFK> CodeZombie: I think you want debconf-set-selections - kinda like this: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/pxe/install.sh#L24
<CodeZombie> ah, yes thanks CarlFK
<como> I have a problem: .profile doesn't execute when I log into the graphical session (gdm), but it works find from tty.  what could be wrong?
<como> any idea?
<aruncn1> como: you can run gnome-session-properties and check if  "user folder update" and "gsettings data conversion" are checked
<K-Rich> hey all
<michaela> hi im trying to get the xvi codec to work on ubuntu 11.10
<gstreamer236> How hard is it to port a fedora driver to ubuntu?
<michaela> when i go on this website http://www.watch-movies.net.in/ it says " you are missing xvid plugin to play vidios"
<yagoo> gstreamer236, across similar linux/x86.. should be easy
<yagoo> gstreamer236, pretty much make install
<michaela> i installed the ubuntu restricted extras
<aruncn1> michaela: tried installing smplayer?
<michaela> ok give me a sec
<yagoo> aruncn1, isnt ~/.xsession still used in 11.10?
<yagoo> aruncn1, isnt or ~/.xinitrc still used in 11.10?
<aruncn1> yagoo: don't think so
<michaela> and when i install smplayer how do i open and play the video
<CarlFK> CodeZombie: debconf-utils has debconf-get-selections wich will show what options were in effect once someting is installed... so you can run that on a box that has postgresql installed and see what settings are avlible
<CodeZombie> CarlFK: thanks again sir
<michaela> ok i installed smplayer now what
<CadetX> ikonia, HEY YOU SON OF A BITCH
<CadetX> sup?
<pangolin> !language | CadetX
<ubottu> CadetX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<CadetX> pangolin, we are friends
<CadetX> he is cool with that
<pangolin> the rules here are not cool with it.
<bazhang> CadetX, no cursing
<CadetX> its not cursing
<CadetX> if all of your mothers are bitches
<CadetX> :D :D
<gstreamer236> yagoo, it has the same kernel version
<gstreamer236> so its plausable?
<gstreamer236> they have* the same major kernel version
<yagoo> gstreamer236, what module is this?
<gstreamer236> um, whats module?
<gstreamer236> googleing it, if you dont mind waiting
<yagoo> gstreamer236, if you dont know what a module is.. dont bother compiling anything
<gstreamer236> um.. sorry?
<gstreamer236> well i compiled stuff before.. if that means anything
<yagoo> gstreamer236, still waiting.. you sure are slo!!
<yagoo> gstreamer236, you dont know the source of the tarball?
<gstreamer236> you mean the driver source?
<gstreamer236> we build it with our own software
<yagoo> gstreamer236, what software?
<yagoo> gstreamer236, surprises me you keep insisting what is a module..
<gstreamer236> module is the chunk of code loaded into the kernel to control a device?
<yagoo> gstreamer236, how old are you?
<gstreamer236> 21
<yagoo> gstreamer236, you should get some help compiling that module/driver code for your software whatever it is..
<michaela> im sorry but can someone privately message me about this stupid xvid thing
<nvz> gstreamer236: that would be called a driver, a module is a pluggable piece of code that is dynamically loaded.. a driver can be a module, but not necessarily
 * yagoo thinks gstreamer236 may be compiling thats already available for ubuntu
<yagoo> gstreamer236, you're not 21..
<michaela> i tried smplayer and that dident work
<gstreamer236> why not..
<yagoo> gstreamer236, you sound more like 12.. sorry.. but you should just ask what you're trying to do..
<nvz> gstreamer236: what is it that you are trying to accomplish?
<gstreamer236> i been using windows all my life.. does that justify it?
<nvz> heh
<gstreamer236> im an intern. Im suppose to port intel graphic driver for meego/fedora to ubuntu
<michaela> xvid dosent work with linux
<gstreamer236> i been (unsuccessfully) working on it for a few weeks now..
<nvz> gstreamer236: uh.. intel gfx drivers should already be in the kernel, its well supported..
<gstreamer236> yea, but the native driver does support hardware accelerated video encoding/decoding
<nvz> gstreamer236: what exactly is the problem you are having?
<gstreamer236> ._. i wish i knew exactly
<nvz> gstreamer236: well you need to give me some idea of where your problem is cause to me compiling a module is straight forward.. obtain kernel source, module source, patch, compile.. simple.. even easier with module-assistant
<gstreamer236> i kinda just need some pro to tell me its possible
<gstreamer236> before i go into depression
<nvz> uh yeah.. compiling a module is very possible and not a very complicated process typically.. if you have a basic understanding of how to compile on linux
<nvz> actually if compiling as a pluggable module only the kernel headers are required..
<yagoo> nvz, he also said he was an intern.. I'm very shocked because he asks a couple times what a "module" is..
<gstreamer236> ._. im sorry.
<yagoo> and he says he's been on this a couple of weeks.
<yagoo> pff.. he's not 21..
<nvz> yagoo: IT interns are generally not very knowledgable.. heh.. hell I work projects all the time with people who aren't certified and have no clue what theyre doing
<yagoo> nvz, lol
<gstreamer236> a 12 year old intern would be more talented..
<nvz> yagoo: imo you're just bored and unable to help due to lack of information and basically just trolling him.. so.. either we get to the bottom of the actual issue or just walk away
<alexanderliu> what for
<yagoo> nvz, it's a lost case. Just rephrasing this.. no point wasting anyone's time.
<nvz> first gotta know what the issue is.. so far all I got is that he's an intern out of his league new to linux, and wants to compile a driver for a graphics card to enable hardware accelerated encoding/decoding and is having some probably entirely trivially simple issue with it
<gstreamer236> ^ that
<nvz> personally if I were to take the ignorant road, I'd say you're wasting your time and should tell the idiots you work for to get a damn nvidia card if graphics are key.. heh
<yagoo> nvz, he won't tell you what he's compiling.. only that the source is from fedora.. and that can be even "tailored" for a fedora-edited kernel sourcetree
<nvz> but thats personal opinion, as I like nvidia the best, its been the easiest all around for me in the past.. and my machines with intel graphics while natively supported are well.. crap..
<nvz> yagoo: sounds like a mongolian clusterfuck to me
<nvz> oh right.. they dont like swear words here..
<yagoo> nvz, don't waste your time.. I already asked him the source, and exactly what he wants to compile. I got null answers.
<nvz> oh well
<gstreamer236> the source is packaged into tar on my laptop, using a software made by intel
<nvz> yeah well as I said before, either you productively make him understand how to do things like get help on freenode and such or you ignore it.. anything more is just trolling
<yagoo> nvz, i think he's jogging around the prospect of possibility of intertwining distro module codes.. he's jogging around with ideas and not really compiling anything
<nvz> gstreamer236: so if intel made this code, why isn't in already in the linux source tree?
<yagoo> nvz, are you an idiot? wtf you keep saying i'm trolling?
<yagoo> pff
<michaela> are you guys wasting all our time in arguing because there are other people that need help
<yagoo> nvz, stop trolling yourself dummy
<nvz> I see no other questions on my screen
<nvz> I just seen someone asking about the linux kernel which I know quite a bit about..
<gstreamer236> ubuntu isnt supported
<gstreamer236> is that an acceptable answer?
<nvz> gstreamer236: that doesn't matter.. the linux kernel is not tied to any distro
<CarlFK> CodeZombie: does this look like what you are looking for? debconf-get-selections | grep postgresql => postgresql-common	postgresql-common/obsolete-major	error
<CodeZombie> CarlFK: wow, you must be bored :)
<CodeZombie> actually, I was looking for something for postfix, and I got it working
<CodeZombie> thanks though =)
<nvz> gstreamer236: for that matter any distro is not necessarily tied to linux as the kernel specifically either.. Debian for example works on freebsd, hurd, and people are experimenting with win32
<CarlFK> CodeZombie: oh right.. that postthing :)
<michaela> how can i get xvid to work with ubuntu
<nvz> gstreamer236: as for graphics drivers there are generally two parts to them, the kernel side, and the X11 side.. you've only mentioned the kernel which is the far easier part to deal with
<nvz> michaela: what do you mean by that?
<gmzlj> nvz: you mean the mesa project?
<gstreamer236> i think michaela needs xvid codec and a player
<nvz> probably but didnt say that
<nvz> xvid is vague
<nvz> from my experience totem is very annoying in ubuntu..
<gmzlj> michaelni: gstreamer ffmpeg plugin
<nvz> he left already
<gstreamer236> would hardware encode/decode usually be on kernel part or x11?
<gstreamer236> owh
<gmzlj> gstreamer236: neither
<gstreamer236> owh..
<gmzlj> userspace library
<gmzlj> will an x11 or opengl or whatever backend
<gmzlj> on one side
<gmzlj> and access to the hardware through mesa on the other
<gmzlj> or libvpau or whatever
<nvz> gmzlj: you obviously have knowledge where I do not. heh. I only know about compiling the kernel and modules, I dont know much at all about X11 or specifics of graphics framework
<gstreamer236> mplayer is suppose to use vaapi for encode/decode
<michaela> nuz are you still there
<gmzlj> nvz: its a disgusting mess :S
<nvz> michaela: yessir, you need to play a video file encoded using xvid?
<gmzlj> gstreamer236: yeah, it can
<gstreamer236> i been installing different versions but non seems to work
<theishi> I am having trouble installing the google talk plugin... I am getting an error about unmet dependencies, even though the listed files are installed. After the failed install I cannot update or install new programs until I uninstalled the supposably failed installation... i pastebined my full error log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749045/  Any help would be greatly appreciated
<gstreamer236> vainfo doesnt work properly
<nvz> theishi: try sudo apt-get -f install
<sskniranjan> is there any way to assign keyboard shortcut to any app so that we can launch it directly from the desktop
<nvz> theishi: if that don't work then I gotta read your paste.. heh.. just assuming I know what happened there
<gmzlj> sskniranjan: yes
<theishi> nvz: I tried that last time I had this problem, but let me give it another shot
<nvz> sskniranjan: sure is, I'm not terribly familiar with unity, but I know how to do it in classic interface
<gmzlj> sskniranjan: look at the keyboard section of system settings
<theishi> nvz: i am installing via dpkg though btw
<michaela> nuz when i go to this site "http://www.watch-movies.net.in/" with firefox it does not work it dosent play videos
<gmzlj> sskniranjan: custom command support is in there
<nvz> michaela: ah.. see now thats the specifics I needed.. you're trying to watch something on firefox.
<sskniranjan> qmzlj: how to do tha i am a newbie
<michaela> yes
<gmzlj> sskniranjan: do you know where system settings is?
<gmzlj> sskniranjan: click the keyboard icon
<michaela> and it says i need a xvid plugin
<nvz> michaela: I see that, reproducing your problem here..
<gmzlj> michaela: gstreamer ffmpeg
<gmzlj> michaela: don't know the exact package name
<theishi> nvz: it installed ok, but I am in the same spot as before.. it doesn't work and I cannot install new programs as I have a program with unmet dependencies
<michaela> i have gstreamer ffmpg it dident help
<d3f4c3d> hey free people ! i cant update my new install of 9.10 for some odd reason - when run "sudo apt-get update" i get "some index files failed to update, they have been ignored blahlba" i cant contact http:/ubuntu.security
<gmzlj> theishi: there is a ppa for google talk plugin
<theishi> gmzlj: whats a ppa?
<auronandace> d3f4c3d: 9.10 is no longer supported
<d3f4c3d> maybe somethign to do with reprository list...
<gmzlj> theishi: google it, idk
<gmzlj> theishi: but there is one
<auronandace> !ppa | theishi
<ubottu> theishi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<d3f4c3d> auronandace, i really need to get it running... please ?
<crunchy> Hi, I'm currently having problems with my jabber.ccc.de account. The login fails. Anyone else having such problems?
<iceroot> !eol | d3f4c3d
<ubottu> d3f4c3d: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<auronandace> d3f4c3d: can't you use a more recent release?
<iceroot> d3f4c3d: last link for new repo adresses
<d3f4c3d> no, i must stay with 9.10
<gstreamer236> you know.. i think my real problem is vaapi not working
<d3f4c3d> iceroot, will that repo address work with my 9.10 ?
<iceroot> d3f4c3d: yes
<d3f4c3d> iceroot, how to use it,
<d3f4c3d> thanks
<iceroot> d3f4c3d: the 9.10 repos are moved
<d3f4c3d> iceroot, where do i inject it ?:)
<iceroot> d3f4c3d: and the last link shows the new adresses
<iceroot> d3f4c3d: /etc/apt/sources.list
<michaela> gmzlj and nuz are you still there
<d3f4c3d> okay iceroot i try to play with it brb
<gmzlj> michaela: nope
<gmzlj> :D
<nvz> theishi: dpkg -r google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb
<michaela> nuz are you still there
<nvz> theishi: that will set your package manager back to straight, but you need to figure out why its not fiding the v4l which should be available in ubuntu perhaps you need to enable more sources
<nvz> theishi: search for the package it complains about in your package cache
<Benkinooby> hi, i am invoking a script (using kupfer, an application launcher like gnome-do) wich opens an urxvt terminal and starts mplayer within that terminal. If I press ctrl+c to stop the player, the terminal also gets closed. i want: pressing ctrl+c stops the mplayer but leaves the terminal open. any hints/suggestions
<nvz> michaela: yes, this site looks sketchy to me.. and I have not resolved the issue.. as gmzlj pointed out typically an ffmpeg plugin would solve this.. doesnt seem to
<gmzlj> Benkinooby: patch urxvt
<d3f4c3d> iceroot, something happening !!!! U tha maaan !!!!
<gmzlj> Benkinooby: that's just how it works
<d3f4c3d> gettting my shits weeee
<gmzlj> Benkinooby: or write a wrapper script and run that instead
<gmzlj> Benkinooby: something like: mplayer $@; exec $SHELL
<gmzlj> might do the trick
<Jovaro> I updated to 11.10 but now I have some language issues. I use dutch, swedish and english (in that order) and now I have a mix of all three. Most in english, firefox in dutch, dates are in english and some random things are in swedish. What went wrong there?
<d3f4c3d> iceroot, d00d if u run "apt-get upgrade" will i mess up my version ?
<nvz> michaela: if I had to guess after tryng two browsers with several plugins I'd say this site isn't even legit and trying to trick windows users into both paying for something and downloading so-called plugins that are actually viruses
<nvz> michaela: I could however suggest to you many other sites and means to suit your actual needs
<Benkinooby> gmzlj, wrapper would be using the script to open a terminal, and let that terminal execute an other script?
<Jovaro> Oh I mixed up the order... most is in dutch but firefox and dates are in english
<iceroot> d3f4c3d: no
<owner_> Ok, I got on here and needed help with file permissions and the guy in here said the only way to fix it was to re-install
<gmzlj> Benkinooby: have urxvt launch the wrapper script around mplayer rather than mplayer directly
<owner_> so I reinstalled
<d3f4c3d> iceroot, what is upgrade for ? update not final ?
<owner_> Now I need to chmod the files on my backup drive
<owner_> all of them in a directory
<owner_> sudo chmod u=rwx /media/39077186-bc90-477a-9309-d217923fd117/JayJardee/owner/* -R
<iceroot> d3f4c3d: only installing security-updates
<d3f4c3d> iceroot, heres why i need to be carefull - im running dynamips with nic's (10+ bubuntu broke their 802.1q features) and i need that
<gmzlj> Benkinooby: something like this would do the trick: http://codepad.org/m48KBCi7
<owner_> But it's not changing the files in the directory
<d3f4c3d> oh nice
<d3f4c3d> iceroot, thanks
<maum> hello I would like to install ffmpeg but the message said that  Depends: libavcodec53 but it is not going to be installed
<maum>  Depends: libavdevice53 but it is not going to be installed
<maum>  Depends: libavfilter2 but it is not going to be installed
<maum>  Depends: libavformat53 but it is not going to be installed .... how can I install this?
<FloodBot1> maum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> d3f4c3d: also see "man apt-get" and read "upgrade" and "dist-upgrade"
<owner_> how do I chmod all the files in a directory and all sub directories
<d3f4c3d> ye its tought on the system that has no mans installed :D
<michaela> nuz id like that
<d3f4c3d> i think recursive with folder right ?
<rodhash> owner_, chmod -R (recursive)
<owner_> rodhash i tried that
<kanhiya> hello
<maum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749057/
<rodhash> what happened?
<kanhiya> everyone
<maum> hello
<nvz> michaela: /msg ?
<owner_> sudo chmod u=rwx /home/owner/* -R rodhash
<owner_> I also tried chmod -R u=rwx /bla/bla*
<Benkinooby> gmzlj, i do not understand that script... what's that $@ ?
<owner_> and chmod u=rwx -R /bla/bla*
<kanhiya> anybody have faced problem in ubuntu 11.10 in blueooth
<kanhiya> and solved it
<maum> can someone help me?
<kanhiya> i got permisssion denied error 13 while connecting any device
<maum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749057/
<z3r0c007> any problem maum
<maum> z3r0c007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749057/
<rodhash> owner_, Ok, but what was the error?
<owner_> rodhash the only error is that it doesn't change the permissions of the files
<sveinse> Hi. Are there protobuf 2.3.* available for oneiric anywhere (backport, PPA, etc.)?
<maum> I think synaptic server is not good or.. something trouble..
<z3r0c007> maum: one  moment i'll check
<kanhiya> maum: Use ubuntu software center & install ffmpeg from there
<maum> kanhiya: I couldn't by it.
<kanhiya> maum: it will auto resolve dependenices
<Jovaro> I updated to 11.10 but now I have some language issues. I use dutch, swedish and english (in that order) and now I have a mix of all three. Most in dutch, firefox in english, dates are in english and some random things are in swedish. What went wrong there?
<maum> no it doesn't
<Benkinooby> gmzlj, also, your script starts the mplayer in the background, so i can not control it (adjusting volume and stuff)
<maum> kanhiya: I am using ubuntu 11.04
<K-Rich> okay boys and girls, i'm off to watch Paranormal Activity 3 and cuddle with my dog.
<maum> kanhiya: ubuntu software center doesn't fix the dependencies...
<Benkinooby> gmzlj, thank you for your input and time
<gmzlj> Benkinooby: it shouldn't. but i never verified it worked either
<gmzlj> its just an idea
<Benkinooby> gmzlj, never mind... but could you explain me the $@ ?
<gstreamer236> here is what i got with vainfo
<gstreamer236> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749058/
<gmzlj> Benkinooby: all of ARGV
<kanhiya> maum: go to the recovery option while booting  &  than try from there, to update software
<kanhiya> maum: this one worked for me sometimes
<Benkinooby> gmzlj, ah, so i would have to enter what i want to give to mplayer as options?
<gmzlj> yeah
<gmzlj> i can't remember if it needs to be quoted or not
<gmzlj> as i said, a starting place
<dsirijus> hey, anyone having issues with trackpoint or trackstyk?
<Benkinooby> gmzlj, thought so... was just testing it. no it works without quotes
<maum> kanhiya: i don't know how and I am curious if I can fix this from recovery option
<dsirijus> it kind locks for a second every few seconds if i move it too fast
<dsirijus> and, if i see it correctly, it's recognized as ps2 mouse
<kanhiya> back to my question, anybody solved bluetooth problem in ubuntu 11.10, unable to connect to device after successful setup of device & is there any way to install older package of bluetooth in Ubuntu 11.10
<kanhiya> maum: tell me if there is any message that synaptic packages are broken
<kanhiya> maum: also required repositry  is there in software sources
<maum> kanhya : could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade
<KamZou> Hello, would like to know which user is running the cron.daily crontab please ?
<maum> the following packages have unresolvavle dependencies.
<kanhiya> most of time, Synaptic mark required changes automatically
<nvz> dsirijus: if it were me, I'd examine the X log
<maum> make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences
<maum> ffmpeg:
<nvz> dsirijus: on a side note, helps to consolidate your question to one line cause its hard to get at what you're asking when the info spans 3 lines between conversation
<maum> depends: libavcodec53 but it is not going to be installed
<maum> depends: libavdevice53, libavfilter2, libavformat53 but it is not going to be installed
<maum> ...
<kanhiya> show me a screenshot of your software sources
<maum> ok
<kanhiya> maum: Use imagebin
<maum> ??
<nvz> heh
<nvz> maum: paste.debian.net select file to upload /etc/apt/sources.list
<nvz> same thing, different approach
<kanhiya> nvz :)
<e01> hello, i am upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 successful but now i had a little problem, qt apps and in my case skype looks ugly, in 11.04 skype follows the look of theme, now it look native qt app and some tooltips and text are unreadable because colors seems similar
<e01> is there solution of this problem or it's just in my machine
<kanhiya> e01: Just roll back again :(
<somsip> e01: try Skype, Options, General, Choose Style
<kanhiya> e01: many issues with ubuntu 11.10 except looks,
<kanhiya> somsip: This one can fix
<nvz> yeah I recommend to everyone I offer support to, stay away from 11.10 wait it out for next release.. otherwise I no longer offer support. heh
<e01> somsip, it doesn't help, i try and with qtconfig but result is the same ;(
<nvz> I spent about 2hrs testing 11.10 and ran into more issues than I seen in the last 5 years on debian or ubuntu
<somsip> e01: ok - worth a shot
<e01> nvz, me too, i think i back to 11.04
<kanhiya> nvz: Performance matters not only looks, right or wrong
<SpyderZ> Hey guys, just did an install on a old laptop and the VGA extended monitor that I have connected isn't getting recognized in the Display Settings. Any ideas on how to get this working?
<d3f4c3d> where can i check 802.1q support on nic ? or check loaded modules in buntu ?
<nvz> personally I'm still fairly new to ubuntu but this 6mo time based release schedule seems insane to me. There is no way you can integrate major version changes of huge desktop environments and such on a time frame.. it has to be thoroughly tested and debugged and not released until ready
<nvz> I blame all the issues I observed on the Gnome 3 migration that was nowhere near ready to be rolled out as something anyone could even dream to be remotely stable
<kanhiya> nvz: they should release stable versions, whether it take 1 year , instead of 6 month
<e01> ubuntu guys make mistake while go on gnome3 in 11.10, i think this had to be done in 12.04
<elky> nvz, while i understand you're frustrated, the people here aren't the ones who make the decisions you're kvetching about, and will not feel much like helping if they are going to be listening to a stream of complaints.
<kanhiya> i think Mandriva has taken this approach
<gmzlj> nvz: oh gnome 3 is stable on other distors
<nvz> kanhiya: yeah well one could argue thats what debian does, this is ubuntu.. and I'd have to agree even as a long time (12 year) debian user
<gmzlj> nvz: ubuntu is at fault with gnome 3
<gmzlj> they patch things too much for unity
<gmzlj> ubuntu isn't a distro i'd recommend for an excellent gnome 3 experience
<nvz> gmzlj: so? the issue is not gnome 3, its that with a package system like debian/ubuntu uses you cannot integrate a MAJOR VERSION of a software suite that is over 500 packages on a time frame at all much less a 6mo timeframe..
<tolland> what text editors support multipl rows of tabs, preferably at the bottom of the edit window?
<nvz> gmzlj: too many things changed, not enough time to even FIND all the bugs much less fix them
<gmzlj> nvz: how did other distros did a better job?
<gmzlj> *do
<nvz> gmzlj: Idk cause I only use debian and ubuntu and so far debian hasn't made a release with it
<northwoods> Is there a way to create an intallation disk from already installed ubuntu 11.10
<gmzlj> nvz: its in testing or unstable or both, can't remember
<nvz> gmzlj: and some distros are commercial and can pay for rigorous testing.. this distro I know from personal experience is hurt because of a need to register to file bugs.. I didnt file any of the bugs I found cause it was too much time for me to get into the process.
<northwoods> nvz, ?
<gmzlj> nvz: seriously though, not to bash unity here, but its unity that introduces bugs into gnome here. if it was just gnome 3, it would be better
<nvz> granted that does probably filter out a lot of b.s. on your BTS
<northwoods> Is there a way to create an intallation disk from already installed ubuntu 11.10
<gmzlj> nvz: im talking fedora, debian, and arch
<nvz> gmzlj: testing isn't a release.. its testing.. heh
<kanhiya> I faced that there is no option to create new document in right click, bluetooth not working on any pc that i have tried, no way to navigate windows from panel, how to add applet like force quit to panel & much more , i have faced in ubuntu 11.10
<gmzlj> nvz: right, but its not commercial either
<nvz> gmzlj: thats my issue here.. people think testing in debian and know to expect problems.. ubuntu on the other hand has the upgrade manager flashing in people who have no clue's face upgrade to 11.10 making them think thats safe.. heh
<jaccoh> any1 running ubuntu on their mac (mini)?
<nvz> gmzlj: so my issue isn't just with the time based release schedule but with the release process entirely.. people who really dont know crap use ubuntu, and the distro pushes new releases hard on people who dont realize its not as well tested and debugged as a stable debian release
<jaccoh> i had to reinstall ubuntu and i cant get sound working.. never was an issues on the previous install
<gmzlj> nvz: ah politics :S
<somsip> nvz, gmzlj could this go to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<nvz> gmzlj: you or I know better, but the majority of users don't
<gmzlj> somsip: we're about done anyways, sorry
<gmzlj> nvz: yeah
<e01> ubuntu 11.10 is beta for 12.04 :D
<froes>  hi guys. i am having some trouble on X11 forwarding  on openssh. has anyone been able to make it work with lxde for example ? is that possible ?
<froes> logout
<gmzlj> froes: ssh X11 forwarding doesn't forward the desktop
<gmzlj> just applications
<gmzlj> it won't forward lxde
<mmv> froes: i've done it, with xnest
<Benkinooby> froes, it only forwards windows of applications
<gmzlj> froes: you might be looking for x11vnc if you want to forward lxde across the network
<nvz> froes: yeah you may want to try a different approach for what you're trying to do.. like ssh tunneling a VNC or RDP or something
<Benkinooby> froes, if you start a graphical application via X forwarded ssh, you'll see the new window#
<kanhiya> community, tell me is there any way to revert to bluetooth  packages of ubuntu 11.04 in ubuntu 11.10
<gmzlj> kanhiya: manually download them and install them
<nvz> kanhiya: you could save yourself a headache and just reinstall 11.04 and not touch shiny new software until you know it works.. because if this is the only problem you've seen, I am fairly certain it wont be the last
<froes> gmzlj, x11vnc would forward xdm+lxde for example ?
<mmv> kanhiya: not in any way that's supported
<Snicksie> jaccoh, you might want to edit your sound settings with 'alsamixer' in the terminal... my macbook has ubuntu with working sound on it :)
<gmzlj> froes: your whole x11 session, no matter what de/wm
<gmzlj> froes: so yes
<kanhiya> gmzlj: from where?
<nvz> froes: for the display manager to be forwarded you may want something like XDCMP
<kanhiya> gmzlj: for bluetooth
<SpyderZ> Looking at my graphics adapter and it says Unknown…anyways to find a driver for my system that will allow my second extended display to work?
<gstreamer236> i have  vaapi and mplayer installed. mplayer -vo doesnt list vaapi as an option.
<nvz> SpyderZ: how is this 2nd display attached? both displays on the same card?
<gmzlj> kanhiya: the 11.04 repos. but you're probably looking for a world of pain should there happen to be version conflicts between dependancies
<SpyderZ> nvz: It's a laptop with a VGA LCD Monitor hooked up.
<rog> hi folks, i'm trying to lower the large power usage of my thinkpad x220 since upgrading to 11.10, and i've found this possible fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859781&page=2
<nvz> SpyderZ: oh, ok.. well you want to toy with xrandr or something similar then
<rog> my question is: how do i change the kernel boot parameters? i've looked at /etc/default/grub but it's not clear to me that this is the right place.
<mmv> rog: hmm, been thinking of buying one of those, how noisy are the fans? i5?
<nvz> SpyderZ: generally something like xrandr --output VGA -auto or something.. I forget right now.. its 4am here.. heh see the manpage
<rog> mmv: i5, yes. very quiet fan
<mmv> rog: any bad comments?
<rog> mmv: on natty i was getting 8h or more on battery
<kanhiya> gmzlj: I think i should revert back to ubuntu 11.04
<gmzlj> gstreamer236: vdpau
<rog> mmv: on oneiric i'm only getting 2-3h on battery :-(
<SpyderZ> nvz: I'm all new to Ubuntu, it's day 1 for me. I'll Google it I guess.
<kanhiya> gmzlj: Will same problem appear in Kubuntu 11.10 also :)
<rog> mmv: my wife complains that the keyboard light dazzles her :-)
<gmzlj> kanhiya: try finding a ppa for bluetooth first
<gmzlj> kanhiya: something newer might fix your problems
<rog> mmv: otherwise it's great
<nvz> SpyderZ: ah, well typically you can enable it from the monitor prefs gui
<mmv> rog: presumably one can turn that light off?
<rog> mmv: oh yes, when i'm using it in my lap, the touchpad curves around a little bit and sometimes my clothes will activate it
<kanhiya> gmzlj: Thanks
<rog> mmv: yeah. it's mostly off
<rog> mmv: but when it's on, it could be a little more directional
<rog> mmv: it's a nice system, and i *was* joyous about the battery life.
<rog> mmv: hence my quest to regain that!
<gstreamer236> gmzlj, isnt vdpau for nvidia?
<rog> so, does anyone know how to change kernel boot params?
<gmzlj> gstreamer236: thats all mplayer supports irrc
<nvz> rog: in /etc/default/grub
<maum> kanhiya: http://ompldr.org/vYmcxNA
<gmzlj> gstreamer236: there's a mplayer-vaapi project
<nvz> rog: first you change the kernel params in there then run update-grub like the file says
<gmzlj> gstreamer236: i assume its a matter of time before it gets merged in
<rog> nvz: so if i add this line to /etc/default/grub, it should work?: i915.i915_enable_rc6=1
<rog> i.e. each env var in that file is a kernel param?
<rog> or is there a specific env var for kernel params?
<nvz> rog: no.. you add kernel params to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<nvz> rog: you'd put that in the quotes with the quiet splash, then run update-grub
<rog> like this? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash 'i915.i915_enable_rc6=1'"
<rog> or double quotes?
<nvz> rog: assuming that is a valid kernel parameter.. I'd take out the single quotes though it probably wont like that
<rog> nvz: ah, i misunderstood what you meant by "in quotes"
<nvz> rog: heh, no worries.. inside the double quotes is the string to append to the linux command line by default its a space separated list of arguments
<nvz> this ticking sound through my speakers is enough to drive me insane.. heh
<rog> nvz: i bet that might even be documented somewhere. all the web pages assume you know this stuff, but it wasn't obvious to me!
<nvz> rog: wasn't to me either.. but thats because I been using linux for 12 years or so, and the new grub does things VERY differently
<nvz> rog: I'm starting to get used to the way programs split up configuration now though..
<nvz> rog: I had the same issue migrating from apache 1.3 to apache 2 ... everone is migrating towards partial config files that are strewn out across the system.. heh
<Anomie211> What is the default path for gedit in Ubuntu 11.10? Trying to make filezilla use it as it's default editor but I need to specify the file path
<rog> nvz: i find it kinda funny that the boot time system is a fully blown shell script... or is that shell script just generating a config file to be used at boot time?
<deej1976> Anomie211: which gedit
<nvz> rog: are you referring to /etc/default/grub?
<geirha> Anomie211: You should just be able to type in gedit, without a path.
<rog> nvz: yeah
<nvz> rog: thats read by update-grub, at the point which grub actually uses that info it's not even aware the filesystem that file resides on even exists
<rog> nvz: ah, ok, i wondered how that worked
<nvz> rog: yeah if you don't update-grub then nothing changes
<Anomie211> geirha: Type it in where? I'm using the 'Select default editor' tool in Filezilla, no where to type.
<deej1976> /usr/bin/gedit
<Anomie211> deej1976: I think thats it, ta
<deej1976> Anomie211: If you need to find a path to a command use "which" i.e. which gedit
<geirha> Anomie211: Ah ok. I've never used Filezilla, but usually there's a box where you can just type in the command, next to the file selection.
<rog> nvz: thanks for the info. even if i had found that option in the documentation (it is there) i'd probably have used GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX rather than GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<rog> which would be wrong
<Anomie211> deej1976: ah, handy. Thanks :)
<maum> I have some problem with installing ffmpeg . anyone can recognize this /??/ http://ompldr.org/vYmcxNA
<geirha> Anomie211: Or the more portable alternative to which; type. E.g.  type gedit
<nvz> rog: well it annoys me any time things change that I already knew how to do.. but this way is a lot better once you get used to it.. before you had one big config file and had to change command lines for each kernel basically
<deej1976> geirha: That comes back "type: Command not found."
<maum> please help me
<rog> nvz: i'm a bit surprised there aren't some idiots' guides easily findable out there on the web. (i did look).
<Jovaro> I updated to 11.10 but now I have some language issues. I use dutch, swedish and english (in that order) and now I have a mix of all three. Most in dutch, firefox in english, dates are in english and some random things are in swedish. What went wrong there?
<deej1976> maum: Have you enabled any other repo?
<deej1976> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nvz> rog: the problem with the old way of configuring things was the times moving beyond slackware style config everything by hand, to automagic auto-configuration.. which clashes with manual config.. so now the automagic stuff does what it does, and when you want to manually hack you make smaller config files that are read in
<geirha> deej1976: Ah, well it's a builtin in bourne compatible shells.
<luca_bi> Dear friends could explain to me the role of the keyword $this
<luca_bi> ?
<deej1976> geirha: That explains it, default shell here tcsh
<maum> deej1976: what do you mean?
<deej1976> maum: Have you enable/install any other repository/ppa's
<maum> deej1976: yes but I failed.. there is a lot more dependencies...
<maum> deej1976: I don't know how to install ffmpeg on ubuntu 11.04
<nvz> rog: a simple example in deb based distros is how there is the /etc/apt/sources.list for your package sources, then there is the sources.list.d/ directory where individual source files can be appended. Things like getdeb and playdeb make use of this, we managed before it worked that way, but it was far more complicated.. now official auto type stuff goes in the config and manual 3rd party stuff can just drop their own configs in the *.d/ dir
<theadmin> maum: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg...
<maum> theadmin: I did but the error occured
<maum> theadmin: like this http://ompldr.org/vYmcxNA
<rog> nvz: yeah, that makes sense. not obvious when coming to it from scratch though - quite a few layers of abstraction going on.
<theadmin> maum: Odd... Are you sure you didn't modify the repositories?
<A_J> Will a PCIE 2.1 gfx card work in a PCIe 3.0 motherboard?
<maum> theadmin: yes
<nvz> A_J: thats more of a question for ##hardware
 * A_J goes there
<maum> theadmin: how can I fix this?
<stimpie> When I boot my laptop (asus n53sv) with an external monitor attached  I get some console lines at the external monitor but never reach lightdm. Any one knows what this could be?
<nvz> A_J: technically I should know that but I can't say with certainty cause I dont work on many new systems and I got certified many years ago.. heh
<deej1976> maum: "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg | pastebinit"
<SpyderZ> nvz: What do I do when Xandr is not a found command?
<nvz> SpyderZ: its xrandr and just typing that should show you what displays you have
<A_J> ty nvz
<maum> deej1976: I cannot install astebinit
<nvz> SpyderZ: typically the vga output is called VGA and can be enabled by saying xrandr --output VGA --auto
<SpyderZ> nvz: Thanks!
<A[D]minS> Morning , Quick question ... How i can kill only this session  ----> tcp        0      0 10.229.180.41:36692     64.4.61.31:1863         CLOSE_WAIT  2779/wish8.5
<nvz> SpyderZ: I'm at a loss for how to do that graphically due to ubuntu's crappy unity interface I have little interest in learning to use and it being so much different than plain gnome.. heh.. but the command line tricks are the same on any distro.. ;)
<mmv> A[D]minS: you could kill 2779
<deej1976> maum: what does "sudo apt-get install -f" do?
<SpyderZ> nvz: I tried the command and it says it could not find the VGA and is ignoring it.
<SpyderZ> nvz: I guess I'm at the dead end of this machine.
<nvz> A[D]minS: yeah I'd 2nd the killing the process because that connection has already been asked to close and is in a wait state.. so the app is probably misbehaving
<cellardoor> After my upgrade to 11.10 my speakers just emit a constant whine. Known issue?
<nvz> SpyderZ: well thats why I said run xrandr first with no arguments, to see what the displays are called, on my netbook for example its VGA1 for some reason
<SpyderZ> ok
<maum> deej1976: ok
<nvz> SpyderZ: typically one is called LVDS and one VGA on a notebook.. but it varies
<maum> deej1976: sudo apt-get install -f didn't work
<maum> the message said
<A[D]minS> mmv: we don't want to kill the application , yes the application misbehaving and do weird stuff, however it could be a workaround to kill these sessions , any idea?
<maum> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<maum> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SpyderZ> nvz: Thanks, I think this one is coming down to a driver issue, that's why the VGA is not showing up at all in the list.
<deej1976> maum: Another process has the package database open.
<A[D]minS> P.S i'm not talking about wish8.5   , it was just an example
<nvz> SpyderZ: well also some notebooks are strange about that and have a fn key to enable it, sometimes it is easiest to just boot with the display connected and have it enabled that way
<mmv> A[D]minS: nah,
<nvz> SpyderZ: there may also be an issue with the driver though.. perhaps you could get further help if you check lspci to figure out what the graphics adapter is, and find out which driver X is using
<ActionParsnip> maum: are updates running or do you have software centre open?
<SpyderZ> nvz: The main LCD screen is cracked so I disabled it and left the CRT only option on. Ubuntu boots and it displays on the external monitor at first, but then turns off as it hits the login screen.
<maum> I am checking now
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | maum if not then use the following
<ubottu> maum if not then use the following: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<maum> E: Broken packages
<maum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749092/
<llutz> !info cutter  | A[D]minS
<ubottu> A[D]minS: cutter (source: cutter): disconnect routed IP connections. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.03-2 (oneiric), package size 10 kB, installed size 64 kB
<A[D]minS> thx llutz
<A[D]minS> i'll check it
<nvz> SpyderZ: ah.. well that significantly changes things.. heh. I'm no X guru by any means.. but I think if you better explain the problem again using those details someone else might be of better assitance. I personally need to run across the street to the store.. its going on 5am, been up all night and need a lil something.. heh
<nvz> SpyderZ: I could figure it out, but would have to look up some things after I get back.. which will only be a few min
<SpyderZ> nvz: Thanks for the help, much appreciated.
<SpyderZ> I'll try again tomorrow when I'm more awake.
<SpyderZ> Have a good one!
<maum> deej1976, ActionParsnip ubottu : I did sudo apt-get install ffmpeg | pastebinit and terminal said E: Broken packages
<maum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749092/
<ranjan> Hi all, which is the best development platform for mapreduce. is it windows or linux?
<theadmin> ranjan: Linux is the best development platform for anything that *can* be developed on Linux
<canterer> mapreduce?
<canterer> what?
<deej1976> maum: It's possible that you have a conflict with another ppa that you've added. Also which Ubuntu version are you running?
<maum> deej1976: I am using ubuntu 11.04 version
<maum> ppa?
<deej1976> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ranjan> theadmin, great ! :)
<maum> deej1976: what should I do?
<ranjan> theadmin, we are going to setup a mapreduce lab, and planning to use ubuntu as the OS
<ranjan> theadmin, how to push policies like the windows group policy in ubuntu.?
<theadmin> ranjan: Sorry, I'm not too into Windows, what on earth is that?
<deej1976> maum: load Synaptic Package Manager, Settings, Repositories, Other Software
<ranjan> theadmin, i  mean centrally manage all the desktops with same configurations. imposing certian restrictions, pushing our companies wallpapers every time when it changes etc
<deej1976> maum: If you can capture the list and post online
<theadmin> ranjan: Hm, well... cron for the last one, and just set the general configuration for one user and then copy it to /etc/skel for the first one.
<ranjan> theadmin, have you heard about Puppet, CFEngine, Chef etc?
<stimpie> ranjan, checkout landscape
<ranjan> stimpie, is landscape opensource?
<stimpie> ranjan, no
<theadmin> ranjan: I heard about Chef allright, but not those other 2, but I haven't used any of those.
<ranjan> theadmin, ok
<ranjan> stimpie, is there any other things like landscape which if opensource?
<stimpie> ranjan, CFEngine is opensource but takes more time to setup
<maum> deej1976: http://ompldr.org/vYmcxcg
<deej1976> maum: Try unticking debs.astraw.com ..., www.debian-multimedia.org
<maum> deej1976: how can I do?
<rog> for the record, that fix doesn't seem to have improved my power consumption
<deej1976> maum: with a mounse and clikcing the tick next to debs.astraw.com, www.debian-multimedia.org
<deej1976> maum: That should untick, disable those repositories
<poonam> hi all
<i3lue> with 160gb to work with what is a good partition setup on seperate root swap and home partitions
<deej1976> maum: Then in a terminal run "sudo apt-get update ; apt-get install ffmpeg"
<poonam> I am using ubuntu 9.10 ie karmic
<Gentoo64> i3lue: i cant say
<deej1976> maum: Then in a terminal run "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install ffmpeg"
<poonam> I am using ubuntu 9.10 ie karmic, but not able to install packages, can any one help
<Gentoo64> i3lue: some poeple /home is gigabytes, mines 52MB
<poonam> Ign http://in.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release                                                                                                                 Err http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Packages                                                                                                              404  Not Found
<poonam> Ign http://in.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Releas  Err http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Packages 404  Not Found
<poonam> deej1976: can u plz help me
<poonam> deej1976: I am using ubuntu 9.10 ie karmic, but not able to install packages
<poonam> Ign http://in.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Releas  Err http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Packages 404  Not Found
<pangolin> !eolupgrade | poonam
<pangolin> !eol | poonam
<ubottu> poonam: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<deej1976> !pastebin |pangolin:
<ubottu> pangolin:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cuthbert> hi guys
<pangolin> deej1976: ?
<cuthbert> sorrry am using ubuntu
<pangolin> oh, hehe I see
<maum> deej1976: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749104/
<poonam> pangolin: thanks
<deej1976> pangolin: Sorry was for poonam, and the multiline paste
<cuthbert> am looking for platform that i will be able to run java programs
<deej1976> maum: It's installed
<maum> deej1976: thank you very much
<cuthbert> am looking for platform that i will be able to run java programs
<maum> deej1976: how could you recognize unnessary repository
<poonam> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<atlasair> how can i make aliases for the terminal? The stuff i've found on google isn't working..
<deej1976> maum: dapper is an old release of ubuntu. debian-mm sid is old debian, probably should be there, if that hadn't worked I would have for for the ppa ones.
<deej1976> shouldn't*#
<maum> deej1976: how can I use ppa?
<deej1976> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<maum> deej1976: just download the package from the site?
<antnash> Hi guys. Where can I check why my pc just crashed?
<stimpie> antnash, depends on the type of crash but /var/log/syslog or /var/log/Xorg.0.log might tell you something
<deej1976> maum: Nope, read how to add the ppa, each package on launchpad has a repository
<cuthbert> am looking for platform that i will be able to run java programs
<twocarlo> im trying to install nvidia driver, as i install the driver it ask me to stop x server, how to stop  x server by the way?
<cuthbert> am looking for platform that i will be able to run java programs
<stimpie> antnash, use the logviewer
<antnash> cheers stimpie. It had been up for about 3 minutes, and I was just doing a git pull then *beep!* and it was resettings.
<maum> deej1976: I see
<antnash> resetting
<ne2k> I have moved to using a USB sound card as my main sound device, rather than the onboard one. however, whenever I hibernate the computer and reawaken it, it switches the output back to the internal one and mutes the USB one. how can I make the USB one get reactivated automatically when the computer wakes up?
<antnash> it's just done it again
<antnash> it beeped at me and then reset
<stimpie> cuthbert, that will be almost anything. try a nokia 3310
<ne2k> natty, btw
<stevecam> is the ubuntu experience becoming more buggy over the last 2 years
<RaTTuS|BIG> no
<mmv> stevecam: it started off pretty buggy...
<RaTTuS|BIG> LTS is fine
<reisi> it'd seem that postinst configure script for logcheck 1.3.7ubuntu2 is broken, "No such file or directory" on ubuntu server 10.04; any ideas on how to override this? happened during upgrade and cant really think of any reason why it should be doing anything
<stimpie> stevecam,  I dont think buggy is the right word but their have been some major gui changes which caused missing features
<RaTTuS|BIG> OSMONDE - you should not log onto irc as root really
<cuthbert> stimpie , sorry am now using computer  and running ubuntu 11.10 so am looking for an application so that  i can write java programss
<ne2k> cuthbert: gedit?
<deej1976> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<nvz> cuthbert: eclipse as I understand is popular
<OSMONDE> HOW DID I MANAGE THAT?
<OSMONDE> oops caps
<stimpie> stimpie, aha thats something different, try eclipse, netbeans or intellij idea
<stevecam> earlier, I was able to use rhythmbox and have very little or none problems,now there is banshee, which seems to hang more often and there is unity that seems to hang as well, chosen over gnomes new shell
<nvz> personally I gave up on Java after reading Sam's Learn Java 2 in 24 one hour lessons. learned both that I never wanna program java and that sams books are horrible.. heh
<nvz> stevecam: did you upgrade to a new release?
<stevecam> this current install is a fresh install
<ne2k> nvz: java has its place, but it's not the best language around
<ActionParsnip> stevecam: install rhythmnbox if you like it....
<stevecam> i have upgraded in the past but i don't like the experience
<ne2k> nvz: portability is the biggest thing going for it
<nvz> ne2k: oh I recognise its portability and usefulness, I just despise it.. heh
<ActionParsnip> nvz: it has good memory clean up too :)
<nvz> stevecam: so in other words you've made no changes to the installed packages?
<stevecam> ActionParsnip, my point is, i had less problems using my ubuntu system as is earlier, and now im finding after each new release its becoming more unusable
<nvz> stevecam: 11.10 is horrible, thats not news
<ActionParsnip> stevecam: do you mean you don't like unity?
<nvz> stevecam: nobody said you had to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> nvz: I think you mean unity, you can use KDE in 11.10 and it runs the same as 11.04
<stevecam> i am just giving feedback, should i stop?
<nvz> ActionParsnip: no I mean 11.10.. heh.. first thing I did was install gnome-panel and everything to get gnome on it, and it was all badly broken
<nvz> ActionParsnip: and clearly this user, like myself prefers GTK to QT
<ne2k> nvz: at least it doesn't support the vile "feature" that is multiple inheritance
<ActionParsnip> nvz: I use lxde, not had an issue
<deej1976> !notunity | nvz:
<ubottu> nvz:: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<osmonde> ok so the other day i used clonezilla for the first time---made an image/wiped the partition,reformatted and restored my os and stuff from the image..All in an attempt to "wipe freespace" after having used photo wreck and finding sensitive data easily recoverd...is there an easier way?
<ActionParsnip> stevecam: if you dislike Unity with Gnome, there are other desktops you can use and your Gnome apps will run just fine, or you can use Gnome shell too
<nvz> ne2k: heh.. I'm not much of a programmer.. I like simple programming like python, bash..etc
<nvz> deej1976: I'm aware of that, doesnt change the fact that its horrible broken
<stevecam> ActionParsnip, im looking for general usability, what would you recommend
<ne2k> I release-upgraded from maverick to natty, and it's resulted in a slightly messed up system (usable, but not great). I was contemplating doing a fresh install at some point. ought I to do a fresh install of natty, or of oneiric, or just leave it? I use the classic gnome desktop, btw
<osmonde> my woman uses cccleaner on her partition and i cant pull too much off after shes used it..shes on win7 ntfs
<ActionParsnip> stevecam: xfce looks and smells like Gnome2
<ActionParsnip> osmonde: foremost or scalpel may help
<osmonde> is there an option for just free space..?
<nvz> .. so would not calling her "your woman", and being specific about "pull too much off"
<stevecam> when i want to do tricky stuff in linux i use a LFS build that i compile, i dont mind xfce but i like a bit of eyecandy, i have a modern PC and if im only doing general things i dont need to worry about cpu usage
<osmonde> im a bit noobish but have become clever
<nvz> osmonde: can you cleverly explain what it is you want to do?
<osmonde> wipe "freespace" on ext4
<osmonde> i am also working on changing my habits as far as deleting things
<nvz> oh.. heh.. paranoid much?
<osmonde> not so much..but my finances are important
<osmonde> incidently i am a bit paranoid..but that doesnt mean they all arnt out to get me..lol
<osadid> *0*
<nvz> osmonde: look into secure-delete package
<osmonde> i have the secure delete pacage
<ActionParsnip> osmonde: if you want to wipe the empty space to all 0s, you can use bleachbit
<deej1976> !info secure-delete
<ubottu> secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-5 (oneiric), package size 65 kB, installed size 188 kB
<rodhash> Hello guys, why when I restart the gdm with "service gdm stop/start" it brings a different window login (oneiric)?? At first it's a beautiful login window, but after running the restart cmd, appears something very simple...
<rodhash> any idea?
<osmonde> my only problem is that i want to leave all my files and stuff in place
<osmonde> and just sweep up under it all
<osmonde> as i said I have chaged how i delete things..i use bleach bit to shred files on a weekly basis
<osmonde> however..when i look at pics on face book nd stuff it makes its way into my fs somehow
<gappie> hi
<nvz> anything you look at online typically gets cached
<rodhash> Anyone?? Shouldn't appear the same login window?
<nvz> rodhash: depends on what you changed
<osmonde> can i take off this caching function?
<nvz> heh
<rodhash> nvz, I didn't change anything... I just made a stop / start
<rodhash> but if I restart the ubuntu... the beautiful login window appears again
<gappie> i need some assistance please: my ubuntu boots to console mode. How do I run a shell script on startup in console mode?
<nvz> osmonde: even using something like chromium's incognito mode I believe its still cached temporarily.. not sure though as I'm not that paranoid
<n97087> gappie, before or after login?
<gappie> i am hoping to hve auto login on startup.is that even possible?
<nvz> rodhash: idk if it were me I'd look at the gdm log
<osmonde> truth be told my old lady gets in my biz..since shes become techi with the photo rec program..I've heard "whos this" bout a thousand times..and i need her out my biz..
<nvz> osmonde: hence why my first comment to your original question was you could stop calling her "your woman" ... "old lady" isn't much better
<Anomie211> On Windows, when you hold the scroll wheel down and move the mouse down lower the page will scroll itself, anyway to do this in Ubuntu? Can't see any sort of options in the 'Mouse & Touchpad' bit
<osmonde> lol
<nvz> rarely can technology solve a relationship problem if ever
<osmonde> shes 89
<osmonde> not really...I mean..my wonderful wife
<gappie> n97087 : can you auto login on console mode boot?
<osmonde> No the relation ship i use nortan antibitch on...its reaally expensive and comes bundled with red lobster
<gappie> this is for an autonomous system
<nvz> heh
<gmzlj> gappie: yes
<gappie> gmzlj : how? a link would help please
<gmzlj> gappie: google :P
<ActionParsnip> !google
<gmzlj> gappie: edit /etc/event.d/ttyX
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<n97087> gappie, I do not know off hand
<gappie> what I want is boot to console mode, auto login, run shell script auto shutdown after x hours. possible?
<gmzlj> gappie: add --autologin <user> to the command line
<n97087> gappie, yes use cron
<osmonde> I kid...I kid...anywho    SECURE DELETE i will be looking into..thx
<gmzlj> gappie: for that, you shouldn't be doing it like that
<ActionParsnip> gappie: you can use cron to run stuff at boot, or add the reference in /etc/rc.local     You shouldn't have to log in, you can run stuff in the background
<gappie> n97087 : cron for?
<gmzlj> gappie: just start your command via upstart
<gmzlj> gappie: and thats it
<gappie> gmzlj : upstart?
<gmzlj> gappie: how ubuntu starts services
<gappie> gmzlj : so do i edit something for upstart to work?
<gmzlj> gappie: whats the command you want to run?
<gmzlj> gappie: read some documentation, there's plenty of it a google away
<gappie> well i want to run a shell script with some code
<gmzlj> gappie: when?
<gappie> on startup
<gmzlj> and why shutdown afterwords?
<gappie> before battery of system flat
<gappie> for save shutdown
<gmzlj> gappie: rc.local then
<dr_willis> gappie:  and how often are you wanting to do this?
<gappie> once in  week or so
<gappie> it is a raodside system
<gmzlj> gappie: how does this computer get turned on? im not sure i understand the utility of this
<gappie> i tried clean debian, but i know ubuntu
<dr_willis> gappie:  you want to manually controll it? you could set up rc.local to do it..
<gappie> the user will install the device on a pole, flip a switch, and the system starts working for 3 hours or so
<dr_willis> rc.local then could do it..
<gappie> ok best place to start reading on rc.local?
<gmzlj> google
<gmzlj> but its just a bash script
<gappie> i google myself to death, so then I camehere
<oCean> gmzlj: don'
<oCean> gmzlj: don't suggest google here, thanks
<dr_willis> yea theres not a lot to read on rc.local
<gmzlj> oCean: i told him is was a bash script
<dr_willis> its a bash script ran as root at the end of the boot process.
<gappie> ok so I add my code in rc.local
<gmzlj> if he doesn't know bash he's going to have to do some reading
<dr_willis> You sould like you are totally not needing any thing but a custome boot up.
<gappie> to launch my shell script
<gappie> i installed the full ubuntu desktop version and changed it to boot to console mode. Is there a better way of getting a console boot system?
<gmzlj> server install
<gmzlj> minimal install
<gmzlj> can't remember what its called
<Firedog> text mode install
<timo_b> hello everybody
<Firedog> hello timo_b
<timo_b> I'm using 11.10 (amd64). Default install with unity
<timo_b> it feels a bit lazy
<darshan> i am using "find / -name en" command to find a file ,but it is searching me and giving an directory..tell me the perfect command to find a file with name en
<timo_b> I'm running 10.10 on my Lenovo S10-3 and it's fast as hell
<Firedog> Is there anywhere that the karmic apt archives are stored in their last state? or have they been deleted from the internet?
<deej1976> "find / -name en -type f"
<gmzlj> darshan: -type f
<timo_b> I already switched from compiz to metacity, but it's still slow
<gmzlj> darshan: man find has everything you need in there
<darshan> gmzlj-wat r u saying plz explain it
<dr_willis> the name of the file is just 'en' ? thats it?
<gmzlj> darshan: man find
<gmzlj> darshan: man is the manual command
<gmzlj> darshan: just saying all this stuff is documented
<deej1976> darshan: "find / -name en -type f"
<Firedog> darshan, you can use grep if you are searching for a partial filename and you want an easy solution
<gmzlj> darshan: yes
<gmzlj> darshan: if en is part of the filename use *en*
<gmzlj> otherwise it matches exactly en
<mmv> '*en*', even
<Firedog> Is there anywhere that the karmic apt archives are stored in their last state? or have they been deleted from the internet?
<Firedog> most mirrors giving 404 now
<gmzlj> Firedog: maybe theres a working mirror?
<Firedog> I am hoping so, I will then mirror it
<gmzlj> Firedog: script it
<Firedog> hmm ... thinks
<gmzlj> Firedog: or google for exact matches on package filenames
<deej1976> !oldrelease
<gmzlj> Firedog: curl is your friend here
<Firedog> deej1976 :)
<deej1976> Firedog: Theres docs for old system, can't remember search crit
<Firedog> gmzlj I can see what you are suggesting with curl and I could hammer something together that will do the deed on all known mirrors but deej1976 is suggesting an official old version thing
<deej1976> !eol |Firedog
<ubottu> Firedog: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gmzlj> well if you want to see if any mirror still has old packages
<gmzlj> just try to grab something from each one until you find one thats working
<gmzlj> their has to be an out-of-date mirror somewhere
<Firedog> I know, I knew it was coming but I forgot that that meant the repositories would disappear and leave me with no software. Updates are not important, just the archive.
<gmzlj> Firedog: make sure you grab everything you need if you do find a mirror then :P
<Firedog> I agree gmzlj ther probably will be one that has not updated :P
<zaffy> try here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<deej1976> Firedog: http://tinyurl.com/c5cq4mv
<max> jfdf
<Firedog> @zaffy, got-it
<skilz> Gnome-osd doesnt work in fluxbox?
<Richar_MA> Hello everyone,It seems that freenode.net has been blocked in China.
<skilz> Im after something to show volume status and caps lock status ect
<gmzlj> Richar_MA: suprise suprise
<skilz> with nice green osd
<linexp> hi all
<linexp> hi all
<linexp> regards
<MechanisM> hello ppl anyone have problems with skype? seems like after microsoft bought skype they want to crash linux systems with linux version of skype/
<Firedog> zaffy and deej1976: oldreleases are originals, not the latest mirrors.
<gmzlj> MechanisM: works for me
<deej1976> Firedog: You should probably look at upgrading. 9.10 is no longer supported
<MechanisM> gmzlj skype causing a lot of dependency problems in my ubuntu
<zaffy> Firedog, even http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/   ?
<gmzlj> MechanisM: thats a different problem
<gappie> gmzlj : what about auto shutdown after x hours? is that also possible? someother placelike rc.local I can add code?
<MechanisM> anyone knows why ubuntu.com/testing doesn't offers anymore testing versions?
<gmzlj> gappie: yeah, but kinda silly
<gmzlj> gappie: what if someone is using the machine?
<jwtiyar> i have both windows and ubuntu , now i want to extend my ubuntu storage , how ?
<gmzlj> gappie: but cron would be what your looking for
<giommy25> hello
<gappie> no one will. it is specific to requirements of project
<gappie> ok thanks
<gappie> so i google just cron
<deej1976> MechanisM: Try asking in #ubuntu-testing
<MechanisM> deej it's #ubuntu+1 I think
<MechanisM> testing ubuntu channel
<deej1976> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO sayes: Find help on #ubuntu-testing
<jayesh_> unity desktop seems to be bit hard  to use.alt + F2 is not that easy.no panel widgets
<jwtiyar> i have both windows and ubuntu , now i want to extend my ubuntu storage , how ?
<jayesh_> is there anything I miss on this?
<deej1976> MechanisM: Are you after this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<MechanisM> ohh thanxx
<michaelaa> does anyone use paltalk
<Richar_MA> failed to connect irc.freenode.net using pidgin.
<gmzlj> Richar_MA: that's your problem right there: pidgin for irc
<gmzlj> :P
<kandinski> hi, is there a way to change between unity and unity 2d without closing all programs and logging out?
<kandinski> (and vice-versa)
<Firedog> OK, I found a mirror that still has karmic on it. Now because of the pool / dist layout I need to figure out a way of mirroring only the karmic bit
<Exxon> Richar_MA, try changing the connection port no by default its 6667, try 8001
<edakiri> What are install options to use the Debian (a.k.a. "alternative") installer for the current release?
<Sidewinder1> Appears as though the floodbots are going ape-hockey, again. :-(
<gmzlj> Firedog: rsync
<Firedog> I think I need to filter out the channel mechanics just to see what real people are saying
<Firedog> gmzlj: rsync, maybe. i have found apt-mirror and investigating
<edakiri> Firedog, what do you mean 'mechanics'?
<gmzlj> Firedog: what irc client? weechat?
<gmzlj> or xchat?
<gmzlj> i can give you a hand
<Sidewinder1> Firedog, Nah, this should be temporary, at least 'til one of the Ops fixes the prob..
<gmzlj> edakiri: hide join/part messages
<edakiri> gmzlj, xchat can filter those?  how?
<aascensao> s
<Firedog> it is xchat
<llutz> edakiri: rightclick on channel-tab, settings
<edakiri> Firedog, that is the job of the IRC client.
<gmzlj> can't remember offhand: google "xchat confrence mode" and it should be first hit
<gmzlj> you should hit the faq
<edakiri> that was it.
<Exxon> bye
<amitprakash> How do I pull a bzr repo from launchpad?
<Firedog> got it, conference mode on: thanks guys, and gals
<gmzlj> for weechat google "smart filter"
<gmzlj> Firedog: np
<_Rod2k> Guys I need some serious help here...I got GeoVision to work out on Linux but I messed up with it and I now realize I just deleted some video files from the Geovision app...is there a way to restore those deleted files?
<_Rod2k> Look I know this is not the place to address this issue but I REALLY need someone to point me to the right direction...I need Anyone who knows something about geovision, please?
<gmzlj> _Rod2k: install it?
<szal> _Rod2k: if I get you correctly, GeoVision is not even a Linux app, so it's certainly not a *buntu app, and we don't do non-linux app support
<_Rod2k> Guys it's not about whether it runs on which OS, I managed to make it to run using WINE but I accidentally removed some video files.
<gmzlj> _Rod2k: reinstall it
<edakiri> amitprakash, bazaar has its own channel, as does launchpad.  "bzr branch lp:projectname" --IIRC
<_Rod2k> gmzlj Already tried it
<gmzlj> _Rod2k: you can't undelete
<Sidewinder1> _Rod2k, Also there's the #winehq channel.
<slartibartfast> *
<Firedog> apt-mirror indicates that just for amd64 archive 21.7GB of files will be downloaded :)
<Firedog> no it's 27.1
<gmzlj> hey back
<gmzlj> sorry
<deej1976> Firedog: Do you need all of the mirror?
<gmzlj> _Rod2k: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<gmzlj> sorry, accidently killed my client
<Firedog> deej1976: what I need is for upgrading to the latest version not to mess up my computer then I might do it more often
<lyw> hello
<lyw> hello world
<Firedog> ubuntu upgrade mess around with config files change the way the desktop looks and generally meck about with your system so you spend the next few months putting it back bit by bit
<Sidewinder1> lyw, Mornin'.
<deej1976> Firedog: You will probably be ok upto and including 11.04
<Sidewinder1> !pm > lyw
<ubottu> lyw, please see my private message
<Firedog> I also happen to get on well with GNOME 2 and compiz and last time from jaunty really messed this up and also changed automount policy, sound driver (pulse!), samba config, NFS exports. Its a real pain
<Richard_MA> I'm coming back.
<Firedog> I can run the latest versions in virtualbox, but they suck in comparison. Unity is horrible. Its like system 7 or something
<deej1976> Firedog: Have you looked at xubuntu/lubuntu ?
<gmzlj> Firedog: gnome3 maybe?
<Firedog> yes, better, but gnome 2 is what I like. I think Mint and also Suse are hanging on to gnome2 suse is rpm though (eugh!)
<Firedog> gnome3 is not good
<gmzlj> suse has gnome 3, iirc
<deej1976> Firedog: Mint is using a fork called Mate
<gmzlj> they may just still over gnome 2
<MonkeyDust> MATE is unstable
<gmzlj> deej1976: no, they offer both
<gmzlj> its not just unstable, its dead end too
<Firedog> there is, of course, debian :)
<gmzlj> one guy replacing a whole team?
<gmzlj> Firedog: gnome 3 is inevitable there
<gmzlj> its in unstable already
<Firedog> I think by trying to improve gnome integration with gnome3 they actually made it less configurable
<Richard_MA1> ok, I can join freenode.net now.
<Firedog> :)
<gmzlj> Firedog: who? gnome or ubuntu?
<szal> gmzlj: afaics, openSUSE 12.1 comes w/ exactly 2 packages for Gnome 2
<Firedog> gnome
<gmzlj> what do you mean integration?
<gmzlj> gnome 3 is a step back, for sure, but thats because its a fresh start and still a work in progress
<Firedog> between components of gnome
<gmzlj> compare gnome 2.30 with 2.0
<gmzlj> Firedog: nah, i love it :P
<gmzlj> new gedit and chat apps look increadible
<gmzlj> and boxes looks sick
<Firedog> thing is, I have a system which works the way I want it to. It would be nice to use more up-to-date software too in parts. Its a real dilemma
<gmzlj> Firedog: sounds like you should try a rolling release
<Firedog> like debian?
<szal> since when is Debian rolling-release?
<gmzlj> archlinux?
<gmzlj> szal: debian testing/unstable almost is
<Firedog> szal, ok, but testing is always.. yah you said it already
<gmzlj> Firedog: your statemen up there is pretty much the archlinux manifesto :P
<MonkeyDust> why not work with beta testers
<Firedog> gmzlj: I am looking in to this now :))
<Firedog> aptosid is a rolling release of sid
<Firedog> according to wikipedia
<leejohn> ) leejohn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/783598 anyone know if this fix is also applicable for OpenLDAP ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 783598 in Light Display Manager "Notify users about expired credentials instead of showing login error." [Medium,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> leejohn: if someone knew a fix, the bug would be closed
<leejohn> lightdm doesn't prompt a user that his/her credential is expired, instead it just prompt for a new password change request
<Firedog> nice to learn something new; arch sounds interesting but maybe not for me.
<Firedog> a debian base is the way forward in my opinion.
<ActionParsnip> Firedog: try xpud too, its small and extremely fast (boots in 4 seconds here)
<gmzlj> Firedog: theres also gentoo
<gmzlj> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<gmzlj> oh
<gmzlj> i expected something snide
<Sidewinder1> She is rerely snide..
<Sidewinder1> rarely, even.
<pulpfiction> good morning everyone
<Sidewinder1> Mornin'.
<Richard_MA> who am i?
<deej1976> !ot | Richard_MA
<ubottu> Richard_MA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pulpfiction> i have a really simple question: how do i set the hardware clock to GMT and then set my ubuntu clock to the timezone i am?
<pulpfiction> i have another SO installed and everytime i correct the time on one of them, the other gets wrong
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | Richard_MA
<ubottu> Richard_MA: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Firedog> gentoo is nice, I think I prefer a system where some of the work is taken out by sensible decision making.
<gmzlj> Firedog: arch :P. /trolling
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<Firedog> ;) seriously though. compiz and gnome 2 looks so good (especially cube desktop switching); its frustrating that there is a step backwards. Videos play on 3D textures and windows are dynamic even when moving, etc, etc
<ActionParsnip> Firedog: shame gnome2 is dead
<gmzlj> Firedog: technically that last part holds now for mutter and kwin and anything modern
<gmzlj> as they're all composing window managers
<gmzlj> the cube shit was kool
<gmzlj> *cool
<crizzy> Firedog: gnome3 fallback mode more or less works like gnome2
<gmzlj> but at least you can still run compiz with xfce
<ActionParsnip> or use xfce4 with compiz as WM
<crizzy> biggest diff i noticed is you have to hold alt to 2nd click on applets :P
<gmzlj> crizzy: and its a change for the better
<Firedog> crizzy, but not with compiz.
<crizzy> Firedog: false
<gmzlj> gnome-panel in gnome 2 was actually crap
<gmzlj> libbonabo everywhere
<crizzy> Firedog: works just fine
<gmzlj> that was depreciated ages ago
<Firedog> I have seen unity with compiz and the side panel did not go with the rest of the desktop
<gmzlj> Firedog: works fine. fallback mode is still metacity
<DemoOn> what is uo with that from live usb everything works great, but when i install it it doesn't work?
<Firedog> DemoOn, probably drivers, generic ones are used on live usb
<crizzy> gmzlj: it works with compiz just fine. ubuntu even adds session for this, 'gnome classic' and 'gnome classic (noeffects)' just like before when you install gnome
<DemoOn> Firedog: how can i make it to work with generic ones?
<ActionParsnip> DemoOn: what doesn't work? What is 'it'?
<Firedog> DemoOn, you probably don't want to use generic drivers in the long run.
<DemoOn> ActionParsnip: it hangs on splash screen, i see only violet screen, now i tried kubuntu and it's same
<ActionParsnip> DemoOn: what GPU do you use?
<DemoOn> ActionParsnip: radeon 6850
<ActionParsnip> DemoOn: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<DemoOn> ActionParsnip: where can i put it?
<ActionParsnip> DemoOn: or the boot option:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<yousifabdullah> Hello from webOS :)
<DemoOn> ActionParsnip: can i put that nomodest into grub somewhere?
<Firedog> fortunately I installed windows 7 beta in my second partition (same size as first) this has since expired so I might use this space to try and hammer the latest ubuntu into some usable form. -pulse +window controls on right not left +compiz -unity
<gmzlj> Firedog: -pulse simple isn't doable
<gmzlj> even if its gnome 2
<gmzlj> and hasn't been for some time
<Firedog> pulse is horrible
<gmzlj> pulse is awesome. its just misunderstood
<Firedog> I changed back to alsa because it works Pulse just made aweful noises
<gmzlj> Firedog: turn of cpu schedualing in /etc/pulse/system.pa
<gmzlj> but thats alsa's fault
<gmzlj> 80% of audio problems in pulse are alsa's fault with less than stellar audio drivers
<Firedog> With pulse; I thought it simply did not get along with my sound card.
<norpan> How can i configure ubuntu to discover ALL my cores? I just discover ONE! im running i7 with ubuntu 11.10 and have to boot with "noapic nolapic" because it wont boot otherwise
<gmzlj> pulseaudio uses cpu timers for audio, like mac's core audio or windows 7 subsystem
<Firedog> The one reason I wanted a windows install was for good audio drivers.
<gmzlj> its a modern approach thats more flexiable, allows for variable latency demands simotaneously, and uses less power
<Firedog> norpan, it should automatically
<norpan> Firedog: its not ;(
<gmzlj> traditionally, sound card interupts where used
<Firedog> norpan it's part of the kernel code
<norpan> Firedog: well whats wrong then? :S
<gmzlj> pulse, thus, uses a lot of alsa api that almost never gets used to get access to the raw audio buffers
<gmzlj> and broken alsa drivers where and are problematic
<gmzlj> but this feature atleast is configuratble
<wolfric> my gnome config is screwed up since upgrading. the task bar is at the top of the screen under the bar with "applications + places". I tried deleting the gconf, gconfd compiz dirs and restarting but it didn't fix it. When i create a new user however, it isn't screwed up on theirs. what do i need to change to get it back to default
<gmzlj> Firedog: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/GlitchFreeAudio
<gmzlj> Firedog: ctrl-f tsched
<gmzlj> wolfric: screenshot? im confused
<gmzlj> wolfric: delete .dconf too
<Firedog> gmzlj, you sound like you know a lot about pulse. I am becoming convinced that it could be good. I did find the lack of hardware controls under pulse to be limiting. Alsamixer has more buttons and controllers than you can shake a sheikh at.
<gmzlj> wolfric: ~/.config/dconf
<sburwood1> Can I change an antenna on a USB wifi key and get better recepton??
<gmzlj> Firedog: that is true. those are there, kinda, its just a bit more complicated. and the default gnome-sound-panel doesn't expost everything.
<gmzlj> typical gnome simplness
<sburwood1> I have a TP-LINK tl-wn722N
<gmzlj> sburwood1: yes, but it may not be simple
<Firedog> sburwood1: yes you CAN
<wolfric> getting a screenshot now
<wolfric> gmzlj: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/screenshotproblem.png/
<iceroot> sburwood1: ##hardare
<iceroot> sburwood1: ##hardware
<sburwood1> Firedog: for a newbien like me, would it be easy?
<sburwood1> thx iceroot
<gmzlj> wolfric: is that gnome 2 or 3?
<Firedog> sburwood1:  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=change+antenna+on+wifi+dongle
<bazhang> Firedog, please dont use lmgtfy
<wolfric> gmzlj: 2
<gmzlj> right click -> move panel won't work?
<Firedog> bazhang: got-it :P
<republic> anyone know the official irc channel for tuxpaint?
<Firedog> it is funny though
<gmzlj> republic: tux4kids
<republic> gmzlj, fantastic, thanks dude :D
<wolfric> gmzlj: cheers fixed now
<gmzlj> republic: its on their site
<wolfric> gmzlj: still can't right click any more though... is this a "feature" ?
<gmzlj> wolfric: gnome 3 fallback?
<gmzlj> alt+right click
<wolfric> gmzlj: good grief, why was that implemented?
<gmzlj> wolfric: because otherwise its ambigious what gets the right click, the applet or the panel
<gmzlj> take right clicking on a system tray icon
<DemoOn> with nomodeset i can only do something using ctrl+alt+f1, what can i try else?
<gmzlj> sometimes it tricky finding a place where right click would give you the panel's right click menu
<gmzlj> its an old gnome bug
<Firedog> gmzlj: we need more mouse buttons, oh wait I found more
<gmzlj> Firedog: middle click and mouse wheel work too!
<Firedog> :)
<gmzlj> middle click closes windows (iirc, that may be xfce)
<gmzlj> but scroll wheel will cycle through them
<Firedog> it does on the task bar which can be irritating if scrolling through a document and the mouse wanders over the task bar
<wolfric> also, how do i remove the guest account
<wolfric> i've tried to remove gdm-guest-session and it says it's not installed however if i do dpkg -l | grep guest.. it shows it installed
<wolfric> i even installed it and removed it and no difference... can still login with guest
<gmzlj> wolfric: http://shuffleos.com/3614/how-to-disable-guest-session-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<gmzlj> i know you're not supposed to say go google it
<gmzlj> but thats something people have written article about
<gmzlj> google is your friend
<Firedog> I found that out just :P
<gmzlj> yeah
<Firedog> with the lmgtfy advice
<gmzlj> i can respect it
<MonkeyDust> google knows more about you, than you know about yourself ;)
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: http://joesteiger.com/2011/11/14/remove-guest-session-from-lightdm-login-ubuntu-11-10/
<gmzlj> but i think its just a touch silly as a blanket rule
 * Sidewinder1 Prefers Scroogle..
<MonkeyDust> bekka
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: removing and reinstalling will not change the config magically
<gmzlj> duckduckgoose
<MonkeyDust> blekka*
<Firedog> agreed, perhaps a rtfg or something instead
<gmzlj> *duckduckgo
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: thanks
<gmzlj> alright sleep time
<Firedog> thanks for your help
<Firedog> gmzlj: it's appreciated
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: simple websearch...
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: i did, it came up with removing exactly what i specified
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=oneiric+remove+guest+from+lightdm&kp=1    is what I used
<republic> wow tuxpaint is amazing
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: and where would i have gotten lightdm from?
<republic> tuxpaint + ubuntu is very suitable for children
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: its the default login manager in oneiric
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: google "ubuntu remove guest" both the forum and this link both say the package removal
<wolfric> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28165/how-do-i-remove-the-guest-session-option-from-the-shutdown-menu
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: too generic, you should specify the release in searches
<mint> part
<ActionParsnip> republic: enable the funky sounds too. good times
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: so you can see why getting that from a websearch is sometimes not an easy task
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: depends how you search, keep them simple but exact
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: even:   oneiric remove guest    would have been better
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: no, you need to pretty much know the answers or have seen the answers already.  new user is never going to know they need to necessarily google the release version. If i get an answer without the release version, what would make me think it was incorrect
<Firedog> It seems silly that there is no simple function to do what wolfric wanted to do that was already defined, as a script or whatever.
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: its why using 2 search engines is good, different methods, different results
<famgod> question, in gome3 how do I move icons form the gome3 bar (or unity) to the   deskktop\
<|Long|> i need ome help with hardware (like merging 10 hard drives to one VLM) plz help
<Firedog> ActionParsnip, bing?
<ActionParsnip> Firedog: sure, why not :)
<ActionParsnip> famgod: one way is to copy (or symlink) the files in /usr/share/applications   to the desktop
<Firedog> I can give you my anecdotal experience of bing. its just a shame it's not better than it is in my opinion.
<ActionParsnip> Firedog: try a few search engines and you'll get a lot of different results, which can help resolutions
<Firedog> to be fair, bing is the only contender left so I hope they do well in the long run. No competition is a scary prospect
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ActionParsnip> I use duckduckgo as it doesn't bubble you and you get unfiltered results, unlink google
<ActionParsnip> *unlike
<Firedog> unlink makes sense too :)
<wolfric> Firedog: the only reason it's good is that it leeches searches from google ( google proved it). I'd hazzard a guess they may not be doing it any more but when they were, they harvested a good amount of results from google to get them started
<Firedog> wolfric: if they were that good by using google then I wonder how they would have been without them :o
<wolfric> http://pastebin.com/2xPAMykC
<wolfric> love it :p
<rj11> Hello
<rj11> Are there any doxygen packages available without the incredible overhead of tex? I want doxygen without the latex support.
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<HugoDaniel> hi
<HugoDaniel> i love unity :)
<HugoDaniel> its amazing
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: cheers though i found the bug report on it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<ActionParsnip> HugoDaniel: yeah, s'not bad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu) "GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [Low,Triaged]
<HugoDaniel> once you get used to it, things really flow like they should :)
<luca_bi> Do you think SilverStripe could be installed on Ubuntu 11.10?
<Firedog> ActionParsnip; the bubble thing is a real pain and I dislike it greatly. I tried various userscripts to remove it from google, they did not work reliably
<HugoDaniel> bubble ?
<HugoDaniel> in firefox ?
<Firedog> HugoDaniel: search engines
<HugoDaniel> ah
<HugoDaniel> yes
<HugoDaniel> duckduckgo is a nice one though
<deej1976> luca_bi: http://www.silverstripe.org/stable-download Sayes Linux
<HugoDaniel> or scroogle
<HugoDaniel> :)
<FloodBot1> HugoDaniel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HugoDaniel> oh sorry, im typing too fast
<luca_bi> deej1976: I'm downloading it It's a file tar.gz which is the successive command?
<HugoDaniel> i really like the bang keywords of duckduckgo, its a nice search engine to keep in firefox ctrl-k
<deej1976> luca_bi: Works pretty much with any system/webserver running php
<deej1976> successive?
<luca_bi> How can I install a file tar.gz?
<rj11> luca_bi: You don't install a tar.gz file. What you do with it depends on its contents.
<deej1976> luca_bi: Read their instructions here: http://doc.silverstripe.org/sapphire/en/
<luca_bi> rj11: It's SilverStripe
<rj11> luca_bi: tar zxf the-file.tar.gz to unpack it. :)
<deej1976> luca_bi: It's not part of Ubuntu so I can not offer any further help
<luca_bi> rj11: My problem is that I never remember the command to unpack a file
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: HugoDaniel yeah, its sweet like that
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: install unp and its abstracted to a single command
<rj11> luca_bi: Just do 'man 1 tar' the next time. At the bottom there are a few examples. :)
<Firedog> HugoDaniel: yes duckduckgo and scroogle; I am investigating them now
<Firedog> also @ actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> I've used the duck for ages. great engine
<deej1976> luca_bi: 'Admin hint' When given commands to use make a note of it in a little book.
<deej1976> luca_bi: I did this when I started out, watching over the senior Admins shoulder
<luca_bi> deej1976: Is there a chat channel IRC for SilverStripe??
<luca_bi> What is unp??
<deej1976> luca_bi: No idea, they have a forum on their site
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: its a one stop shop command for extracting nearly anything
<luca_bi> rj11: man 1 tar??
<axisys> how to play video dvd ?
<aruncn1> i am trying to switch to runlevel 3 from gui. tried "telinit 3". I am still in gui, but "runlevel" says 3. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: saves having to remember if its zxvf or jxvf or if you use 7z or rar, its one command for all
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Firedog> Annoying how privacy is non existent when searching with google. even worse is that they are building a profile all the time and there is no opt-out through them.
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel | aruncn1
<rj11> luca_bi: Try 'man 1 tar' in a terminal.
<ubottu> aruncn1: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ActionParsnip> Firedog: doesn't worry me personally
<norpan> How can i configure ubuntu to discover ALL my cores? I just discover ONE! im running i7 with ubuntu 11.10 and have to boot with "noapic nolapic" because it wont boot otherwise
<axisys> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> norpan: do you have the latest BIOS?
<luca_bi> deej1976: I have a book in which I take notes thanks a lot of commands but i should order it
<pr0d> Hi all, i have a strange problem where my ntfs partition will not mount on boot but when the system starts i do mount -a and it works fine, any ideas?
<rj11> luca_bi: man = short for manual.
<luca_bi> deej1976: It is a very good advice I have a lot of booknotes each for each programs
<kamilnadeem> HI
<Firedog> ActionParsnip: its the all pervasiveness of it. google syndication scripts as well as google api's google ad services and statistics are bundled into so many webpages nowadays. It's creepy
<DemonWitch> hey
<luca_bi> ActionParnship: what is zxf file?
<aruncn1> ubottu: so how can i goto text mode from gui?  removing init-script for gdm? i like to do it without removing the script so that if i like to boot in gui i don't have to re-enable script
<ubottu> aruncn1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rj11> luca_bi: z = gzip, x = extract, f = file. It's the command tar executes.
<Firedog> lucia_bi: it is command options not a file
<aruncn1> ubottu: ;)
<kamilnadeem> http://i.imgur.com/bYNtt.jpg
<luca_bi> rj11: Extract all files from archive.tar.
<luca_bi>            tar -xf archive.tar
<rj11> luca_bi: See 'man 1 tar' for details. It's all explained there.
<kamilnadeem> I am getting the above while bumping my mouse to the screen , every time
<kamilnadeem> why is that and is there a fix?
<rj11> luca_bi: Yes, and you're tar is gzipped, so add the z: tar zxf file.tar.gz (the - is optional).
<rj11> your*
<like_summer> ？
<like_summer> hello ？
<like_summer> is there anyone here ?
<kamilnadeem> the effect is like when you drag windows to edges but In this case I am not doing any such thing http://i.imgur.com/bYNtt.jpg
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: its the options on tar to extract a gzipped tarball, file extensions in Linux mean near zero, so 'zxf file' is meaningless
<luca_bi> rj11: tar zxf is not a universal command for each file .tar?
<DemonWitch> Hey
<axisys> ActionParsnip: I ran both .. sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 and sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<pr0d> Hi all, i have a strange problem where my ntfs partition will not mount on boot but when the system starts i do mount -a and it works fine, any ideas?
<axisys> but still failing.. saying searching for plugins
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: if you install the unp package, with ANY archive, you can run:  unp filename    and it will extract 'filename'
<DemonWitch> i am piping a stream to VLC from terminal, should i use ( | vlc ) or (  | vlc - )  ??
<ActionParsnip> axisys: which players have you tried?
<shi-tianlong> should i set the user of ww flder to www-data in order to allow apache to create modify files on websites inside?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: mplayer vcd:///dev/sr0
<user_> Hi
<ActionParsnip> axisys: tried totem or vlc?
<user_> can i install ubuntu 11.10 on mac laptop?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: how do I call vlc ?
<rj11> luca_bi: Read the man page. It explains it.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: how do I call it with vlc? http://pastebin.com/hSjJ6rUw
<ActionParsnip> axisys: install it like a normal package then from the file menu click 'open disk'
<kamilnadeem> is there any fix for it >?
<like_summer> 我晕。这里是哪里啊？
<luca_bi> rj11: which is the difference between tar and gzip?
<Kiranos> hi I have a qt app which has flashing icon in tasktray, this works in windows and xfce, but in unity tasktray it stays solid, no flashing or changing icon image in the unity launcher
<Kiranos> is this not supported?
<shi-tianlong> like_summer: 中文 ubuntu-cn
<like_summer> 米有淫说汉语吗
<shi-tianlong> like_summer: 中文 去 -》 #ubuntu-cn
<psycho_oreos> !cn| like_summer
<ubottu> like_summer: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: tar makes everything into one file but is not compressed, gzip is just a compression tool, you can use anything you like but gzip is very common
<like_summer> zheli ?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: vlc is working now.. thanks
<like_summer> 只能去中文吗？
<ActionParsnip> axisys: np man
<psycho_oreos> like_summer, because you're speaking in Chinese, you need to join the Chinese support channels, here its mainly English only
<ActionParsnip> Kiranos: yuo can run QT apps in Gnome, you may need to tweak them to gel nicer
<Kiranos> ActionParsnip: thanks yes I know they work in gnome but I would like to add compatibily for unity launcher, just dont know if its possible to get flashing/blinking icons on there?
<like_summer> psycho_oreos,  thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kiranos: which app is it?
<Kiranos> ActionParsnip: our companies, private app
<psycho_oreos> like_summer, no problems
<Kiranos> build in qt creator
<Kiranos> using freedesktop standard
<seeu> can anyone help me where to download ubuntu restricted extras offline installer for 11.10?
<like_summer> are you Chinese ?
<ActionParsnip> Kiranos: could just use KDE instead...
<ActionParsnip> seeu: that could get real messy, if you grab a system (or VM) without the package installed, install it, then copy the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives   you can use them
<Kiranos> ActionParsnip: yea bit of a stretch though changing default window handler just because flashing icons doest work :)
<ActionParsnip> Kiranos: depends how crucial it is
<Kiranos> not so critical, just wanted to be certain its a limitation in unity
<Kiranos> thanks!
<seeu> can anyone help me where to find out ubuntu restricted extras offline installer for 11.10?
<seeu> quit
<like_summer> quit ?
<r4y> hello
<like_summer> hello
<ActionParsnip> Kiranos: you could greate it in GTK too so it gels nice
<Kiranos> hm so you mean gtk using freedesktops standards will have a flashing icon in unity launcher?
<r4y> I was trying to install smartmontools but it never finished, so I closed the terminal after an hour or 2 and then tried again:
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749264/
<ActionParsnip> Kiranos: not sure, could try it if you have time
<gappie> hi again. trying to install ububntu server 10.4 i386. getting blue screen after "downloading the release file". Any ideas?
<safiye> hello
<ActionParsnip> r4y: are updates installing or software centre open?
<r4y> I updated before hand
<ActionParsnip> gappie: what does the blue screen say?
<safiye> i am on lenovo s12 and have problems with wlan. its gone
<r4y> I will check the system monitor
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | r4y
<ubottu> r4y: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<safiye> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<safiye> how can i get it back to  work?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | safiye
<ubottu> safiye: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<scarleo> How do I reset the battery stats in 11.10? There used to be an option in battery details to reset it but it's gone
<gappie> ActionParsnip: there is a popup for the "downloading the release file" and then it dissapears leaving just the blue backgoround and white bar at the bottom where I can type
<Zeakd> anyone know where I can go to find a non-web based proxy server?
<r4y> It's still the same
<r4y> I wasn't answering your question
<gappie> ActionParsnip: doing install from a usb to another usb
<gappie> or attempting to
<gappie> then tried to install to HD from usb, but did the same
<like_summer> weima wo kan bu dong ne ?
<bazhang> !cn | like_summer
<ubottu> like_summer: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gappie> burning to cd nowfor install
<gappie> otherwise should I try ubuntu server 11.10 ?
<r4y> I am going to try this: http://smallmailman.wordpress.com/2010/07/11/fix-for-e-could-not-get-lock-varcacheaptarchiveslock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable/
<like_summer> join
<like_summer> join ubuntu -tw
<gappie> every time i do something on linux it is a battle. sheeesh
<travis_> when I lose internet connectivity, I can't access localhost in my browser despite it being in /etc/hosts. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> gappie: you'll learn
<ActionParsnip> travis_: can you ping localhost?
<like_summer> join #ubuntu-tw
<Zeakd> anyone know where I can go to find a non-web based proxy server?
<safiye> ActionParsnip, i am on crunchbang and i get this
<Pici> like_summer: you need the slash: /join #ubuntu-tw
<Gentoo64> Zeakd, privoxy, polipo etc
<safiye> E: Unable to locate package bcmwl-kernel-source
<like_summer> Pici,  yeah ,i did it
<Pici> safiye: We do not support crunchbang here, please use their support channel.
<safiye> okay, im sorry. i thought they both base on the same os
<safiye> are based
<r4y> How do I know how to kill any of these proccesses in the system monitor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701954
<ActionParsnip> r4y: if you run:  ps -ef | grep dpkg    does anything come up?
<r4y> I should have bookmarked ubuntu pastebin
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749269/
<Firedog> r4y: checked for temporary lock file?
<ActionParsnip> r4y: you can install pastebinit and run:  ps -ef | grep dpkg | pastebinit
<like_summer> I think I should learn  enlish  someshow now .
<ActionParsnip> r4y: sudo kill 9930     and if that doesn't work:    sudo kill -9 9930
<Firedog> learn engrish
<Firedog> :P
<r4y> System monitor still looks busy
<r4y> sudo kill -9 9930 kill: No such process
<Firedog> r4y: use top
<r4y> And the other didn't say anything, but hey
<m4k> Sudo killall
<Firedog> to discover heavy processor usage culprits
<bogeyd6> I am on ubuntu 11.04 x86 and when clicking the upgrade button to 11.10 I get the following error: "Authentication Failed, Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server"
<bogeyd6> I use the mirror.anl.gov
<m4k> The n/w
<norpan> ActionParsnip: yes
<kamilnadeem> I have created a bug on Kubuntu-website ,about it being not updated. you might help in bringing it to notice . here https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/893997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893997 in Kubuntu Website "The Kubuntu sites is archaic(both in content and design), an updation is must. " [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> norpan: yes what? you lost me
<norpan> ActionParsnip: i have the latest bios
<r4y> I check all in system monitor and found the problem. Something called whiptail and when hovering over it it has a large message but postfix is part in that message so I am guessing to kill it
<bubu> hi guys, sure you've heard this one before but can't find a straight answer online - in 11.04 how can i restart networking? service networking restart doesnt work and /etc/init.d/networkign restart has been depriciated
<bubu> ?
<sattu94> bubu: IIRC, sudo service networking restart,
<ActionParsnip> norpan: good, can help with acpi stuffs
<bogeyd6_> bubu: go up to the clock area and click on the network icon and uncheck the box, then recheck the box for your network connection
<norpan> ActionParsnip: yeah, is that what happened when i boot with "noapic nolapic" i lose the other cores?
<Firedog> r4y: ah whiptail how you steal my CPU power, curses to you
<bubu> sattu94, sudo service networking restart doesnt work either
<ActionParsnip> norpan: are there any bugs reported?
<bubu> restart: Unknown instance:
<sattu94> bubu: try reload,
<bubu> bogeyd6_, my system doesnt have the connections tab at the top where clock is...
<bubu> sattu94, already tried, same....
<llutz> bubu: sudo network-manager restart    o
<llutz> bubu: sudo service network-manager restart    o
<bogeyd6_> or sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<sattu94> llutz: network-manager != networking, right ?
<bogeyd6_> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<llutz> bubu: and if you're using ifupdown, "sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a"
<r4y> I don't understand why smartmontools never finished installing. I guess I will just have to restart and try over. Sorry for flooding.
<CraigMason> Hi all. For some reason, I cannot edit any settings in the Network Settings panel. Edit/Delete buttons do not work
<r4y> TY, Take care
<bogeyd6_> I am on ubuntu 11.04 x86 and when clicking the upgrade button to 11.10 I get the following error: "Authentication Failed, Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server"
<bubu> llutz, I get: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0. and same for eth1 when i issue that...
<sattu94> CraigMason: I think you probably need superuser permissions to change those?
<CraigMason> sattu94, tried running as sudo etc. No luck
<llutz> bubu: so you haven't configured your network in /etc/network/interfaces (ifupdown). restart network-manager to restart network then
<bogeyd6_> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<bubu> llutz, cool thanks that seemed to work. has that actually taken my interfaces down and back up again though or just restarted the network manager binary...?
<Firedog> r4y: you killed whiptail, whiptail Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. Such as installing smartmontools :P hence my curses reference, sorry
<llutz> bubu:use " sudo service network-manager restart    "  if you  haven't configured your network in /etc/network/interfaces, use "ifdown/ifup" _if_ you have
<norpan> ActionParsnip: i dont really follow you here, bugs reported where? im sorry
<ActionParsnip> !bugs | norpan
<ubottu> norpan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<llutz> !pm  | bubu
<ubottu> bubu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> norpan: that link shoud give a link to the bugs and you can search
<bubu> lol
<bubu> kk
<bubu> does restarting-networking mgr actually take the interfaces down and backup and reconfigure?
<Firedog> I have just laughed myself silly at engrish.com thanks to like_summer
<norpan> ActionParsnip: ALOT of stuff to read :P
<llutz> bubu: it should
<ActionParsnip> norpan: indeed
<norpan> ActionParsnip: is there any meaning of using acpi? i belive that is whats is doing bad stuff here.  i use both "noapic" and "nolapic" could i use some other command to make it boot?
<norpan> ActionParsnip: oh..its the APIC im disabling with those..
<cohen> Hi
<norpan> How can i make my Ubuntu boot WITHOUT the bootparameters "noapic nolapic" because im only seeing one core when i use those..
<Nakou> Hello Guys
<axisys> how do I upload images into a blank CD-R
<axisys> i have 50 jpg files that I like to upload in the cd-r
<iceroot> axisys: burn them
<iceroot> axisys: with k3b for example
<axisys> iceroot: i only know how to burn iso using wodim to burn iso into a cd
<norpan> How can i make my Ubuntu boot WITHOUT the bootparameters "noapic nolapic" because im only seeing one core when i use those..
<iceroot> norpan: press "shift" at boot and select the kernel you want to boot, press e to edit that line and remove what you want
<axisys> iceroot: any other app besides k3b ? brassero may be?
<iceroot> axisys: yes brassero should be the default one on ubuntu
<yousifabdullah> nero 4 linux ftw :p
<iceroot> axisys: just select "files" instead of "images"
<Sidewinder1> axisys, When you put in the blank CD, it should ask you.. Beassero should work..
<norpan> iceroot: yes thats how i got it to boot in the first place, by adding "noapic nolapic" as boot parameters. But it does not boot without those parameters and i feel strongly that this is causing me to only see 1 core in ubuntu
<Anticom> hi all
<Sidewinder1> Brassero, even.
<yousifabdullah> hi anticom what's up
<zak_> Hi, I run 11.10 server with xubuntu desktop via a not-so-good kvm switch. Is there a way to get ubuntu to recognize the full resolution of the monitor (1280x1024, not 1024x768)?
<yousifabdullah> norpan tried acpi=off?
<yousifabdullah> zak what kvm is that
<norpan> yousifabdullah: no i have not, is that somehow different? or similiar?
<Pici> yousifabdullah: acpi != apic
<yousifabdullah> pici I know but it may help
<zak_> dlink dkvm-2k
<Anticom> first to say: i'm a linux noob. i want to remove tesseract using apt-get remove but it says E: Unable to locate package tesseract
<yousifabdullah> norpan it's different
<Pici> Anticom: I believe  the package name is tesseract-ocr
<yousifabdullah> zak does your graphics card have the proper driver
<norpan> yousifabdullah: i have trying to read what apic and acpi does, but im not 100% on it..
<yousifabdullah> norpan trying won't kill...
<norpan> yousifabdullah: but i figured its not really good to run "noapic nolapic" as standard
<norpan> yousifabdullah: but, if it boots when i disable apic, why do i need to disable acpi instead?
<norpan> apic AND lapic
<zak_> yousifabdullah, it is a standard intel onboard graphics controller
<axisys> I have 714 1M files.. so the CD-R is smaller.. any suggestion on how to convert those JPGs to smaller size so I can fit them all in one CD ?
<axisys> SONY CD-R is 700MB only
<yeats> axisys: gzip?
<jjgalvez__> axisys: you should be able to recompress them to make them smaller
<axisys> yeats: well i need to keep the images visible
<yeats> axisys: maybe save them as a lower image quality using gimp?
<axisys> jjgalvez__: jpg to jpg and still smaller ?
<axisys> yeats: 714 of them using gimp will take very long time
<jjgalvez__> axisys: I would use something like imagemagic from the command line to compress them even smaller
<Norwack> I Need help
<amit> hii.. Need help here
<Norwack> Is it possible to get ubuntu 8.1????
<jjgalvez__> axisys: your compression should depend on how much compression was used to make the jpegs in the first place, since you really don't need much additional space you should not need to increase the compression by much
<sattu94> Norwack: you mean 8.04 ?
<yousifabdullah> norwack sure try the torrents
<jjgalvez__> amit: ask your question
<Norwack> yes sattu
<xangua> Norwack: please use a supported ubuntu release ubuntu.com
<amit> When I try to open a folder using dash or applications it shows.. Failed to execute default File Manager.
<axisys> jjgalvez__: DSC_8402.JPG: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.02
<Norwack> i dont like the new layout of ubuntu
<sattu94> xangua: i remember when i installed 9.04 because the LTSP server documentation worked only on 9.04 systems, and could not find any working documentation for 10.04..
<sipior> Norwack: you'll like getting rooted even less.
<yeats> Norwack: you'd probably want 10.04
<zak_> I suspect that the kvm drops some/all of the edid info.. :(
<Norwack> or is it possible to get the layout of ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 11?
<amit> When I try to open a folder using dash or applications it shows.. Failed to execute default File Manager.
<CaptainKnots> Norwack: try kubuntu or lubuntu
<CaptainKnots> or mint 12
<xangua> !nounity | Norwack
<ubottu> Norwack: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Nakou> Guys, i have nscd installed on a linux who launched in nfsroot mode, to run thunderbird and all application who need cache daemon. But nscd fail to launch at start, and it necessary to load on the terminal in sudo root mode
<Nakou> anyone know how to fix that and make it auto
<Sidewinder1> Norwack, Then try 10.04, that's what I'm currently using and love it; it will be supported for the next year or two. :-)
<Nakou> ?
<yeats> Norwack: which linux?
<Nakou> (Linux 11.04)
<yeats> Norwack: sorry - meant for Nakou
<Norwack> CaptainKnots: Is it possible to install Mint beside of windows=
<Norwack> ?
<CaptainKnots> Norwack: yes
<CaptainKnots> grub will detect the windows loader and chainload
<bekks> Norwack: Thats a good question for the mint support channel ;)
<yousifabdullah> norwack: easiest is with cygwin
<amit> ??
<zak_> how do I pass parameters to kernel at boot in 11.10 server?
<Sidewinder1> Norwack, 10.04, you will not be disappointed, I promise. :D
<amit> any uidea??
<Norwack> is it like 11?
<gmzlj> phrik: disapprove is<reply>ಠ_ಠ
<yeats> amit: try opening a terminal and typing 'nautilus'
<Sidewinder1> Norwack, Please see here for the different versions and how long they're supported: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<Sidewinder1> Norwack, 10.04 is Gnome2; nut unity!
<Sidewinder1> not, even, but I guess they both work.. :-)
<amit> yeats, it opens but when i open anything using dash or using any app it says the error
<amit> When I try to open a folder using dash or applications it shows.. Failed to execute default File Manager.
<yeats> amit: what have you changed?
<Norwack> so where can i get 10.04?
<xangua> from ubuntu.com Norwack
<Nakou> so? for my nscd problem?
<yeats> !10.04 | Norwack
<ubottu> Norwack: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<amit> yeats, in transmission I was trying to open a file directly there I typed nautilus.. the problem started from that
<zak_> I need to pass a parameter to the kernel at boot. How (where) do I enter this in 11.10 server?
<dr_willis> amit:  i recall the ubuntu-tweak (not officially supported) had a 'reset gnome settings' feature
<Norwack> I Want to install that 10.04 beside windows
<Sidewinder1> Norwack, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ Don't forget to Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning at the slowest speed.
<dr_willis> zak_:  the grub2 config files. /etc/default/grub
<amit> dr_willis, ok trying that
<llutz> zak_: edit /etc/default/grub , add your parameter and run update-grub
<zak_> dr_willis, llutz thanks!
<Sidewinder1> Norwack, Also have a look here for a step-by-step: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<Nakou> zak_: You can create a new file, the number on the title made the order of launch in the grub menu
<Nakou> or editing
<Nakou> see wat you need
<Sidewinder1> Norwack, But don't go anywhere near WUBI!
<canterer> checking for tgetent in -lcurses... no
<canterer> no terminal library found
<canterer> checking for tgetent()... configure: error: NOT FOUND!
<canterer>       You need to install a terminal library; for example ncurses.
<canterer>       Or specify the name of the library with --with-tlib.
<FloodBot1> canterer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<canterer> make[1]: *** [config] 错误 1
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Norwack> whats wrong with wubi?
<jjgalvez__> axisys: install imagemagic and give the command comvert <file.jpg> -quality 75 <newname.jpb>  a try, you can play with the quality factor to see what gives you the best quality/size
<Sidewinder1> Norwack, What you're lookin' for is Dual Boot.
<canterer> I am installing the vim
<axisys> jjgalvez__: installed imagemagick.. let me try the command
<canterer> but  when I  make
<canterer> have the wrong
<yeats> canterer: try 'sudo apt-get install vim'
<jjgalvez__> axisys: you can always write a quick shell script to grep through all the pictures if that gives you want you need
<canterer> I have load the package
<axisys> jjgalvez__: yep
<amit> dr_willis, yeats  still not working
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Mornin'.!
<canterer> yeats:  I have load the package
<canterer> and  I ./configer
<amit> Failed to execute child process "nautilius" (No such file or directory).
<BluesKaj> hi Sidewinder1
<yeats> canterer: why are you building vim from source?
<canterer> and  when the step : make I do
<Sidewinder1> Norwack, Just ask BluesKaj about WUBI.. ;-)
<norpan> Cant get my Ubuntu to boot without NOAPIC NOLAPIC bootparameters, why is that? What can i do? I only see 1 core in ubuntu aswell, im using a i7 quad!
<canterer> I have a package of vim
<like_summer> Firedog,  i ear some ago
<canterer> so  I should  install it
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Don't you just love how I volunteer your help? :p
<norpan> amit: nautilius? whats that?
<yeats> canterer: I don't understand - is there a reason you're installing vim from source rather than just installing the repo version?
<canterer> unzip --->  ./configure ---> make
<amit> mistyped!\
<amit> how can I correct that?
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, yeah :)
<canterer> yeats : not the repo version
<jjgalvez__> norpan: laptop or desktop, I had an older dell that did the same thing, not that I have any real insight into the problem
<like_summer> Firedog,  why did you thank me
<Norwack> omg
<BluesKaj> Norwack, first time ubuntu user ?
<norpan> jjgalvez__: im using a desktop!
<Norwack> im outta here
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, A guy's gotta' have some fun.. :)
<yeats> canterer: I'll ask again... why are you not using the repo version?
<canterer> ftp://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/unix/vim-7.3.tar.bz2
<canterer> yeats :  I want to improv the vim
<jjgalvez__> norpan: have you tried changing the power settings in your bios?
<like_summer> blue_bomber,  yes i am new
<norpan> jjgalvez__: i have, but i cant really find anything usefull in there, i cant find anything that has the name APIC in it for example
<norpan> jjgalvez__: Other then that i dont know what to look for
<canterer> yeats: so I can have a envirment  that can siut to my develop
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, He wants to dual boot with 10.04, doesn't care for unity; imagine that..
<Sidewinder1> Norwack, Goog Luck!
<like_summer> it's 22:30 now .
<BluesKaj> Norwack, what about clasic gnome
<Sidewinder1> Good, even..
<like_summer> will you sleep now /
<norpan> jjgalvez__: and as far as i know, isnt acpi power management? its booting when i disable the APIC, wich i dont really know that it does hah
<norpan> jjgalvez__: what* it dies
<norpan> DOES*
 * like_summer 跳一下
<jjgalvez__> norpan: yes APIC is power managment
<Norwack> I Have used ubuntu many times, but doesnt like the new fuckin layout, lol
<Norwack> and i want debian, but aint on my own internet for a few months
<amit> help anyone!!
<jjgalvez__> so does it boot when you disable APIC from the bios?
<norpan> jjgalvez__: oh, both acpi and apic is power management? i didnt know that
<amit> Failed to execute child process "nautilius" (No such file or directory).
<Laurenceb> hi
<Sidewinder1> !language > Now
<Firedog> norpan: still no luck with the multi-core CPU?
<aegisx> This isn't an Ubuntu specific question, but is there a way to hide connection / disconnection notifications permanently?
<norpan> Firedog: no :(
<Laurenceb> how much data does reads only drive benchmarking exchange?
<Nakou> On the rc#.d/, the process with a letter like "K20-process" were killed at this state?
<jjgalvez__> amit: have you installed or removed any packages recently? because it looks like you don't have nautilus, on your system. try running it from a terminal
<Sidewinder1> !language > Norwack
<ubottu> Norwack, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> Norwack, you'll just have to make upyour own mind what you want to do. I use KDE myself
<Firedog> norpan: what are you using to discern if it is working on one core or more?
<norpan> Firedog: some cpuinfo command and the regular systemmonitor
<amit> jigalvez_, I do have nauilus.. I typed buy accident nauilius in transmission while oopening a file
<Firedog> norpan: so you are in the desktop and see only one graph for cpu cores right?
<norpan> Firedog: pm me instead, its an ocean of messages here and i check now and then..im cleaing my appartment :P
<Norwack> wow, this sucks. On another IRC they learn people to use the word "Fu**"..But its a irc for cool people tho
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, I already suggested 10.04; he could also use 11.04 with classic.
<norpan> Firedog: yes and in cpuinfo i only see one core aswell
<jjgalvez__> amit: Oh so do you still have tranmission running?
<amit> yeah
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, he doesn't have any real problems IMO , he's just not sure what to do
<Nakou> On the rc#.d/, the process with a letter like "K20-process" were killed at this state?
<newb> Helo all! I've updated my Oneiric system and My Gnome 3.2 stopped working with Mutter. My /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe has fbdev how driver. I've changed to intel but do not worked yet. I think my XOrg disabled the correct support. Somebody can Help me with this? My PC is an ASUS EEEPC 1005-HA netbook.
<jjgalvez__> amit: or rather is it still trying to serve nautilus ? I would try shutting tansmission down
<amit> jjgalvez__, closing it did nothing
<Laurenceb> im getting a too slow to benchmark error
<amit> perhaps transmission set it as default or somethng
<Laurenceb> is there a command line benchmark tool?
<jjgalvez__> amit: not sure what you mean?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, No, no problems; his original question was could he download Hardy 'caise he didn't like unity; that's when I suggested Lucid. :-)
<Sidewinder1> 'cause, even.
 * BluesKaj has to bone up on gnome desktop options
<yeats> canterer: vim from source will behave the same as vim from the repos... customizing happens in /etc/vim/vimrc (system-wide) or ~/.bashrc for just your user
 * Sidewinder1 coffe.
<dr_willis> ~/.vimrc
<yeats> canterer: if you're committed to building from source, I would do 'sudo apt-get build-dep vim' before continuing
<yeats> dr_willis: right - typo
<yeats> canterer: yes - I meant ~/.vimrc
<dr_willis> I doubt if theres any major new vim features. :)
<yeats> !pm | canterer
<ubottu> canterer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<like_summer> help
<jjgalvez__> amit: try looking at this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=64832 to see if it helps
<dr_willis> like_summer:  it helps to give details..
<like_summer> its time to sleep
<like_summer> dr_willis,  it does not help me
<canterer> what is the mean of  PM?
<wakejagr> canterer: private message
<canterer> ah  I know
<tarzeau> canterer: dict PM will tell
<pw-toxic> hi, i'm missing workspaces on gnome3 on ubuntu ;(
<pw-toxic> how can i reactivate it?
<tarzeau> pw-toxic: you can use any other window manager?
<tarzeau> windowmaker has workspaces
<pw-toxic> tarzeau, gnome has none anymore?
<tarzeau> i don't know. you really mean gnome3 or unity or gnome2?
<pw-toxic> i just did "apt-get install gnome" and chose "gnome" on startup
<BluesKaj> !classic| Norwack
<ubottu> Norwack: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<pw-toxic> so i guess i have gnome3
<pw-toxic> i do not like unity
<tarzeau> i also have a problem that unity is horribly slow, even with correct nvidia drivers. and with two monitors it's slower and with 3 monitors very very slow, 4 monitors so slow you can't work
<pw-toxic> there is no "connect to" application ;)
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: what do you want to connect to?
<tarzeau> pw-toxic: neither do i. but then i don't like gnome either. and not kde
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip, anything.. ftp ssh windows share.. just anything
<tarzeau> pw-toxic: i'm glad when i get a terminal
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: its part of nautilus..
<pw-toxic> tarzeau, a terminal is nice, but not for every task ;)
<tarzeau> pw-toxic: you want a mac or windows then. the connect to stuff never worked for me on linux
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: under the file menu
<tarzeau> pw-toxic: i don't see an alternative on linux. no nautilus is plain junk
<tarzeau> consier having nfs drives, and say 10000 files. it's unusable
<pw-toxic> whatever ... im looking for workspaces ;)
<tarzeau> hekc it's even unusable with only 1000 files
<pw-toxic> does gnome3 have no workspaces anymore? i think i would have read about it
<tarzeau> and here we have users with 1000000 files
<tarzeau> (one user)
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: sure, you control how many in ccsm if you use unity (not 2d)
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip, ah i forgot.. i have ccsm
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: try pcmanfm, rox, dolphin, thunar or one of the MANY file managers...
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: oh i know them, i tried them. i didn't like them
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: if they work though yuo may have to
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: all of them are slow, clumsy, and file open dialogs in gtk1, 2 and 3 are wrong bad and broken
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, think we have a troll
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: i'm perfectly fine with a terminal, thank you
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip, i have enabled Desktop wall in ccsm but it doesnt work ;/
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip, i relog with unit and try it there
<Firedog> norpan: are you getting my pm?
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: thats another option :)
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: the only, imho
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: there is a key to show all the desktops and you can drag windows between easily
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: I only use one desktop so am not sure what it is but I'm sure it exists
<Firedog> ActionParsnip: sounds like a mac thing, was it MOD-E
<Firedog> no, can't drag windows with Mod-E or Winkey-E
<Firedog> but you can with compiz cube
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: it's called expo, and as Firedog stated it's SuperL+E
<pw-toxic> hmm moving workspaces works on unity ;/
<pw-toxic> bt i want gnome ;(
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: you are using gnome
<Firedog> dont we all
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip, yes i am
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: unity is only a shell
<flexd> Argh, what do I need to check if norwegian characters work fine as root but as a normal user it fails (I just get ???) characters.
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip, whatever.. i chose gnome an logon and i want worksapces ;)
<flexd> locale is set to en_US.UTF-8 on both users
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip, workspaces is the most reason why i use ubuntu ;)
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: you can use the expos plugin to show them
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: you can get equivelant functionality in windows
<dr_willis> unity has workspaces.. actually ive seen tools for windows to give it workspaces...
<Firedog> pw-toxic: workspaces are a function of desktop not OS so GNOME, KDE, XFCE all support them
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Does OS-X have workspaces?
<pw-toxic> Firedog, why does it then work on unity but not gnome?
<Firedog> dr_willis: I beleive so
<pw-toxic> Firedog, when i logon with gnome, my keyboard shortcuts "alt+q" and "alt+e" dont work to switch left and right
<dr_willis> The Cube thang has issues with unity i belive.. best to just stop using teh cube.
<norpan> Firedog: i was doing some dishes, im sorry if i missed you. did not mean to be disrespectful :)
<ActionParsnip> do people still use the cube plugin...wow
<Firedog> dr_willis: I love the cube so much I am stuck with gnome :P
<dr_willis> I never saw the point in the cube...
<dr_willis> get over it Firedog . :P
<dr_willis> cube. the kind of thing you enable to show off.. then disable when your windows using friends leave.
<ActionParsnip> Firedog: I believe kde has desktop cube stuff too
<republic> good evening anyone! happy chatting!!!
<norpan> republic: haha good evening to you to :P
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip, ah good idea - i try out kde if my desktop wall works there
<tomek_> anyone uses solaris ?
<ActionParsnip> tomek_: try the solaris channel
<mahdi1364> hi
<gxoptg> mahdi1364, hi
<deej1976> tomek_: dauble a little
<mahdi1364> I have a problem in ubuntu 11.10
<deej1976> tomek_: pm me
<gxoptg> mahdi1364, so tell about it
<vemens> )
<mahdi1364> when I login, the desktop wont load, just the terminal screen shows up
<canterer> yeats> canterer: if you're committed to building from source, I would do 'sudo apt-get build-dep vim' before continuing   thanks  fun:)  my question is solved
<gxoptg> vemens, hi
<ActionParsnip> mahdi1364: what if you log in as another user?
<mahdi1364> the same
<ActionParsnip> mandi-kembang: what if you select the 2D unity?
<vemens> hi gxoptg :)
<mahdi1364> please help me
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip, gnome3 only has up and down workspace switching, and i was trying to switch horizontally
<cipherboy> mahdi1364 we are...?
<gxoptg> mandi1364, what if you select the 2D unity?
<cipherboy> mahdi1364 We have given you a few suggestions, why don't you try and post back?
<mahdi1364> maybe this information helps u
<mahdi1364> I uninstalled compiz and that's when this problem showed up
<homegrown> I'm looking to migrate to subversion 1.7, but cannot find any official packages ... why so far behind?
<gxoptg> mahdi1364, ubuntu 3d is based on Compis :) try to load Unity 2d
<mahdi1364> how do I do that?
<mahdi1364> I'm new to ubuntu
<Pici> homegrown: Because we don't upgrade packages unless they are security fixes once an Ubuntu release has been finished.
<ActionParsnip> mahdi1364: its an option when you log in
<dr_willis> why would you uninstall compiz when you are new to the whole os?
<Pici> homegrown: And I don't see 1.7 even in debian yet or the in-development release of Ubuntu.  You could try looking for a PPA if you really need it though.
<blognewb> hi everyone, i wanted to buy my mom an ubuntu laptop, can you guys suggest one that is worth around $300-$400? preferably with at least an i3?
<mahdi1364> must have been a mistake, dont be mad:-/
<homegrown> Pici: Thanks, but it's going to be production, so I'd rather have it stable.... might have to stick to BSD for now then :-(
<mahdi1364> thanks for ur help I gonna try 2D unity
<mahdi1364> babye
<MonkeyDust> blognewb  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Firedog> ActionParsnip: belated, yes KDE can :)
<yeats> canterer: great! happy to help
<vikashrokk> can we install gnome 3.2 on ubuntu 10.10
<vikashrokk> ????
<tensorpudding> no
<yeats> vikashrokk: why not just upgrade to 11.10?
<tensorpudding> upgrade to 11.10
<vikashrokk> i upgraded but
<mandi-kembang> ActionParsnip: what are the advantages of 2D unity?
<dr_willis> you use is when you cant get 3d working mandi-kembang  :)
<vikashrokk> i hav another os ultimate edition which runs on 10.10
<tensorpudding> vikashrokk, then upgrade that too
<Firedog> dr_willis: only I keep the cube there because it still makes me smile, and I can sneak a look at whats going on on other desktops before switching as they are live updated
<Firedog> only the taskbar is not updated
<vikashrokk> but then it will not support other oses which run with it like lubuntu and xcfe
<dr_willis> the whole desktop idea has sort of been getting revamped in gnome shell and unity.
<vikashrokk> dr willis ..true man i loved gnome 3
<vikashrokk> hey anybody tell the best media manager for ubuntu
<dr_willis> vikashrokk:  what kind of medis
<dr_willis> media
<Firedog> dr_willis: I wish they would settle on a standard an quit changing it all the time so I can  stop re-learning stuff I already know how to do
<dr_willis> Firedog:  then we would still be in the Win2.1 days....
<vikashrokk> i m looking for the one which easily gets album covers and organises media folders..i m talking about mp3s
<Firedog> dr_willis: ah win2.1 :P no, not that old hehe
<dr_willis> C64 Geos. :P
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, Or 3.11 workgroups. :-)
<MarkLuke> i need help with a wm 8650 ntablet i got from china
<vikashrokk> wat is dis 3.11??
<andrew91831> how do i install a pkg file in linux ?
<Firedog> dr_willis: as a kid, 8 bit machines, yes but never bothered with windows 2!
<dr_willis> andrew91831:  you mean a foo.deb file? or a foo.pkg ? or what excactly
<andrew91831> a foo.pkg
<Sidewinder1> vikashrokk, Just a snide comment; please disregard.
<dr_willis> Firedog:  i used Vic-20 and other C= stuff.
<dr_willis> andrew91831:  where did this come from? ubuntu stuff is normally .deb
<andrew91831> oh im downloading node.js on linux
<andrew91831> but i dont know how to install pkg ><
<MarkLuke> can anybody help me with the wm8650 appmarketand flash problem
<Firedog> dr_willis: vic20, that was basic, I saved an old Texas Instruments machine from silicon heaven a few years back. It's mint.
<andrew91831> oh nevermind
<andrew91831> haha, embarassing
<andrew91831> i've got quicksynergy on and im using my linux box trying to install the mac version
<Firedog> dr_willis: http://oldcomputers.net/pics/ticosbyad.jpg heheh
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<vikashrokk> hi
<chad-tara> hello
<vikashrokk> wad up remote ctrl
<remoteCTRL> i got these ugly graphic artefacts when trying to use gnome3 can you pls tell me how to fix this?
<chad-tara> Ive got a question about my bootloader options if anyone can help. im pretty new to linux... :(
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: are you using any shells?
<remoteCTRL> the fonts in the "menu bar" are completely distorted...
<ActionParsnip> chad-tara: shoot
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: erm... gnome-sehll?
<remoteCTRL> i hope?
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: good to see you btw, hope all is fine?
<cari_veri_ud> hello, ubuntu 11.10 xorg.conf is very thin. almost no settings made in there. problem: secondary screen not detectable. what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: looks like this? http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Screenshots
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: not bad, chillin at work
<chad-tara> I have both 32 bit and 64 but 11.10 installed on my system. when I start up there are about 8 options to boot from. I know I shouldnt boot into recovery but which option is 64 and witch is 32?
<chad-tara> is it the 3.0.0.12 or 3.0.0.13 or the PAE?
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: i guess that is what it should look like, in my case i have the purple background, looking nomral and then the bar with the "action", clock, etc is grey instead of black and everything in it is totally distorted
<linda_> chad-tara: I don't there's a difference other than kernel versions.  (Someone correct me if wrong.)
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: what if you press ALT+F2 and run:  gnome-shell --replace
<linda_> chad-tara: Oh, well, you have a dual boot system?
<linda_> Is that correct?
<chad-tara> \yeah
<Firedog> remoteCTRL: I saw a car once and thought it had been in an accident, turns out that was the way it was "designed" to look
<chad-tara> I installed both 64bit and 32 bit versions
<tamayo> hola
<imbezol> bonjour
<chad-tara> which kernel comes with what relese? i never installed a custom kernel
<linda_> chad-tara: We would have to see the exact names of the 8 options before we can tell anything about it.
<chad-tara> ubuntu 3.0.0.12 (both normal and recovery)
<chad-tara> ubuntu 3.0.0.12 (both normal and recovery)
<chad-tara> i mean *.13
<linda_> chad-tara: Or someone that has a stock 64bit system may be able to give you their kernel version, but may very well be that the version numbers are same.
<chad-tara> and then the two PEA options
<chad-tara> *PAE
<fm__> PAE is 32 bit
<chad-tara> i figured that out. thats the server kernel that lets me use all 4 gigs or ram?
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: erm... looking even worse now
<cygnusnsf> Hi, all any body aware of install instructions for a EPSON SX435W Printer on UBUNTU 10.04 LTS? I can see the printer but just only ever finds a sx415 driver and does not work properly
<goshawk> hi
<remoteCTRL> and the worst thing about is; this is definitely NOT the first device that does that to me!
<linda_> chad-tara: They will all lst you use all 4G of RAM
<goshawk> i can't connect to facebook via empathy, does anyone have the same problem?
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: btw alt+f2 doenst work at all...
<remoteCTRL> goshawk: be happy about it!
<chad-tara> is it better for me to just install the 64 bit version? I dont use alot of apps. mostly internet movies and music
<cipherboy> remoteCTRL++
<remoteCTRL> goshawk: farcebook sells your data to government organisations!
<remoteCTRL> chad-tara: not much difference nowadays there
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Norwack> join #UbuntuPorn
<Firedog> chad-tara: in linux chose 64 bit if you have a 64 bit CPU
<linda_> chad-tara: YOu dreally didn't need to install 32bit version alongside the 64bit version.  All you need to do is install 32bit libs on the 64bit version and you can run all the 32bit apps you want.
<chad-tara> any downside to running 32 bit on 64 bit system? Am I wasting resources
<mao> I set the CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV "converse" when compile the kernel,but after I boot the ubuntu,the cpu freq default govener becomes "ondemand", and i cannont find which process change it
<cipherboy> norwack you need more peoples
<mao> Anyone knows why?
<Firedog> chad-tara: yes, 64 bit performs better on 64 bit CPU
<cipherboy> Firedog can 64bit even run on 32 bit processor?
<chad-tara> thanks... gonna just start fresh and install only the 64 bit
<Firedog> cipherboy: no 64 bit will not run on 32 bit CPU
<linda_> chad-tara: I think the command is   apt-get install ia32-libs
<chad-tara> thanks (:
<Firedog> but 32 bit will run on 64 bit CPU which is the converse to my argument, not the other-way-round
<dr_willis> i basically only use 64bit os on my 64bit hardware these days
<frankperez87> Has anyone installed uplink on ubuntu 11.10 using the .sh file
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: phunny thing is: at the login screen all looks perfectly normal but as soon as i am logged in all looks broken
<chad-tara> so everyone agrees I will get a bit better performance from my machine if I give up the 32bit and just use the 64 bit?
<Firedog> dr_willis: is right, there is no need for 32 bit except in windows
<dr_willis> use 64bit os on 64bit hardware....
<Firedog> ^^ what he said
<chad-tara> thanks guys! you're all AWESOME
<linda_> chad-tara:  YOu don't have to start over, just use the 64bit
<chad-tara> I feel so lost. I havent used Linux since Dapper Drake
<Firedog> ahh dapper drake :P
<chad-tara> anyway to just erase the 32 bit system?
<dr_willis> delete the partitions :)
<Firedog> install windows??
<Firedog> joking
<chad-tara> thats it? cool. then reformat?
<linda_> chad-tara: You can use a partition manager to delete or shrink the 32bit partition(s).
<chad-tara> I just left windows cause it was freezing ALL THE TIME
<bekks> chad-tara: "man rm"
<chad-tara> thanks linda
<linda_> I didn't know windows was that cold....
<chad-tara> super cold...
<Firedog> chad-tara: what linda says about partition manager, may save you some time
<mahdi1364> hi
<mahdi1364> i'm back again
<chad-tara> always f****d me and never smiled...
<linda_> chad-tara: Which did you install first?  64bit or 32bit?
<chad-tara> 32 bit...
<mahdi1364> I just wanted to thank u for ur help
<mahdi1364> can I ask one more question?
<chad-tara> cause its "recommended" on the website :/
<oCean> chad-tara: please mind your language. If you have to obfuscate your words, then don't use them.
<chad-tara> k. i didnt know a more appropriate word
<linda_> chad-tara: I would just shrink the 32bit partition(s) down to just a few megabytes.
<xorrbit> is there a way to allow a user to configure network interfaces, ie run ifconfig and ip commands, without sudo-ing them?
<greves> hello - I've just bought a new computer and will install windows 7 on it, but i'd like to dual boot ubuntu. i have a 1GB drive and will MAINLY use windows 7, what would be a good partition scheme for me?
<Firedog> chad-tara: the website reccommends it becasue 32 bit will work on 64 bit and 32 bit Hardware, 64 bit will only work on 64 bit hardware and above? presuming there is one
<linda_> chad-tara: That way, you don't have to change the partitioning IDs on your 64bit system.
<Firedog> and here's the smile :)
<cygnusnsf> chad-tara maybe a alternate word could be windows "gated" you?????
<ActionParsnip> mahdi1364: ask away, no need to ask
<mahdi1364> ok
<mahdi1364> look
<mahdi1364> I've got a HSPAData Card USB modem
<linda_> mahdi1364: What ActionParsnip is trying to say is, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<mahdi1364> is there an application so that I can send and recieve call and sms in ubuntu?
<greves> anyone have any suggestions? is it easy enough to just use win7 partition as most of the drive and then any big files i'm downloading in ubuntu to save&run from windows partition?
<linda_> mahdi1364: sms is just email.
<MonkeyDust> mahdi1364  gammu
<linda_> mahdi1364: but I don't know what you mean about "send and receive call"
<Firedog> linda_: is sms just email? I thought it was Short Messaging Service used by cellular networks to mobile devices under the GSM suite of protocols
<linda_> mahdi1364: Are you talking about VOIP?   If so, skype, for instance, will call and receive calls and send SMS to cell phones. (But again, any email client can send sms txt to cell phones.)
<mahdi1364> I've got gammu but it only recognizes phones not my HSPAData card
<linda_> mahdi1364: There is also google-talk
<broglin> i'm having trouble getting my ethernet card to work properly. currently ping drops lots of packets. It's a realtek rtl8111/8168b on the motherboard and I have changed the driver to the realtek on, but that didn't help
<broglin> any ideas on what to try?
<broglin> the main problem is that it's very very very slow at the moment
<Firedog> broglin: there is a chance that the "card" is broken
<broglin> Firedog: true
<Firedog> broglin: I had the same issue with a 3com card and replaced it like for like and the new one worked
<broglin> Firedog: i'm not sure how i'd test that though...
<mahdi1364> I'm a bit confused
<Firedog> it would work but lots of dropouts
<ActionParsnip> mahdi1364: how does it connect to the system?
<mahdi1364> Action Parsnip:by USB
<ActionParsnip> broglin: try disabling ipv6 if you don't use it, also try a different cable
<Firedog> broglin: boot another OS which should work like windows, does it work there?
<mahdi1364> Ita a 3g usb modem
<ActionParsnip> mahdi1364: then run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device and you can use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<mahdi1364> ok
<mahdi1364> thanks
<anon> f
<anon> s
<Firedog> broglin: extending ActionParsnip's logic, check the port at the other end too
<Frankzinbuh> hey guys, is there a web developer channel here somewhere?
<Firedog> On IRC? I can almost guarantee it
<Frankzinbuh> on this irc
<oCean> !alis | Frankzinbuh
<ubottu> Frankzinbuh: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<keyboard> is where heroes3 for linux?
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: i guess youre also out of ideas?
<keyboard> hi every one...
<Firedog> keyboard: Hi Dr Nick
<keyboard> Firedog, :)is where a heroes3 for linux?
<Firedog> good question if somewhat cryptic.
<Firedog> keyboard: I do not know what heroes3 is.
<linda_> Frankzinbuh: Are you interested in a CMS
<linda_> ?
<jimmysparkle> hey all - I'm using vmware fusion and I've added a couple of network adapters to my vm, how do I get them working and enable them in ubuntu server?
<keyboard> Firedog, heroes3 is game
<Firedog> keyboard: have you tried linuxgames?
<goshawk> remoteCTRL, i asked a different thing
<keyboard> Firedog, no,for windows game...
<canterer> what is mean  like this  with ubuntu ---->  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1772412 2011-11-25 23:36 vim*
<Firedog> keyboard: if it is a windows game then the wine database winedb may help
<keyboard> Firedog, i find a heroes3 for linux ..
<canterer> vim*
<canterer> '*' is what  ?
<keyboard> Firedog, but....i not like wine...
<linda_> canterer: It means that the owner has read write and executable permissions, other users have read ahd executable permissons.
<linda_> *and not ahd
<Sidewinder1> What program do I need to download/install, in order to read a file in root (/var/log_, named 'wtmp'? Or will System-->Administration-->Log File Viewer, do the trick? TIA..
<canterer> not the permissons   I want to kown the '*'
<canterer> vim*
<Firedog> keyboard: http://www.lokigames.com/products/heroes3/
<linda_> canterer: You want to know what vim is?
<canterer> *
<Firedog> google is your fiend :P
<deej1976> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 944 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<linda_> canterer: vim is a text editor
<deej1976> !info vi
<ubottu> Package vi does not exist in oneiric
<harrryyy> i like cake.
<Firedog> nice
<linda_> canterer: vim is a text editor specially geared for programmers. It's good for html and lots of uses, it's ok for regular text files too.
<harrryyy> cake > linux
<keyboard> Firedog, tks a lot...:)
<oCean> harrryyy: please stay on topic
<Firedog> keyboard: wine is awesome btw
<linda_> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 944 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<canterer> thanks  but I want to kown about vim* but not vim
<genii-around> Sidewinder1: last -f /var/log/wtmp
<canterer> crw-rw----   1 root tty       7, 132 2011-11-25 10:10 vcsa4
<linda_> canterer: If vim is a file on your computer you can investigate for yourself.  First do  file vim
<canterer> like this
<zjhui> hello everyone , what do i need to do if want to downgrade the system?
<canterer> vcsa4  is not vcsa4*
<soreau> Frankzinbuh: #html, #css, #javascript, #php, $jquery, etc.
<linda_> canterer: The command file will determine the file type.
<soreau> hmm.. a little late
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade| zjhui
<ubottu> zjhui: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<linda_> canterer: file vsca4
<canterer> vim ?
<linda_> canterer: file vim
<canterer> is a command
<Sidewinder1> genii-around, Many tanks; will try..
<linda_> canterer: which vim
<canterer> but vim* and vsca4
<zjhui> ubottu: but i think we can use some methord to downgrade the system also it has some risks
<ubottu> zjhui: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linda_> canterer: See my pm
<Firedog> zjhui: it is possible in some cases but a reinstall would be most sensible to prevent issues
<broglin> Firedog: thanks, it was the other end :)
<Firedog> hehe
<Firedog> win
<Firedog> :)
<ronald> hey friends :)
<ronald> Does anyone in here still use dial up bbses?
<zykotick9__> zjhui, FYI apt does not deal with downgrading very well (sometimes not at all) - reinstalling is only "supported" method to "downgrade"
<broglin> another problem: about half the time when i boot up, i don't get the graphical login screen. sometimes sudo lightdm restart solves it, but sometimes not
<Firedog> ronald: really? in 2011?
<Sidewinder1> genii-around, Worked like a charm; you, truly, are a gentleman and a scholar.. :D
<genii-around> Sidewinder1: You flatter me. But glad to assist.
<ronald> Yes really in 2011
<broglin> (I have to log in on a VT and run sudo lightdm restart from there)
<zjhui> Firedog: hmm..i know, but i just want to have a try , and i don't have a clear method to deal it
<Firedog> broglin: is there any correlation between cold and warm boots and this behaviour?
<peteslaptop> Hello everyone.. Looking for some help installing a printer
<peteslaptop> Having a very hard time
<jrib> !print | peteslaptop
<ubottu> peteslaptop: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<broglin> Firedog: not that I've detected
<peteslaptop> Well..I've been there. Here's my problem. I downloaded the 'cupswrapper' from brother. I've double clicked it to install, no dice
<Firedog> zjhui: I would suggest making sure you have a backup of all important files, yadda yadda then following the logic of manual upgrade, start with changing the apt-sources down to older version sources
<jrib> peteslaptop: why are you downloading things?  What's the first thing you tried?
<peteslaptop> I extracted the files to look for the .ppd file that it seems to be asking for.. no good either
<Firedog> broglin: if it is a quirk you could add your sudo lightdm restart to the user startup scripts
<peteslaptop> I tried to install it the 'normal' way and my printer isn't listed
<Firedog> broglin: or just sudo lightdm start
<zjhui> Firedog: ok , thank you
<jrib> peteslaptop: what is the 'normal' way?
<jrib> !who | peteslaptop
<ubottu> peteslaptop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<peteslaptop> Menu on the upper right corner. My computer sees my printer, no driver to install
<Firedog> zjhui: then I would propose using dpkg downgrade on core system packages, this should cause a chain reaction
<Firedog> zjhui: but it might just break
<jrib> peteslaptop: is the printer connected directly to the computer or is it on the network?
<peteslaptop> !jrib It's on my home network
<ubottu> peteslaptop: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Firedog> ronald: I think not, it's been a long time since they were active, even gopher is dead
<Sidewinder1> zjhui, As stated above, back-up all essential data files, then, the simplest method, IMHO, would be to fresh install the version of your choice; "downgrading" is beyond problematic; again, IMHO.. Good luck!
<jrib> peteslaptop: no need for the '!'
<jrib> peteslaptop: what printer is this?
<Firedog> Sidewinder1: its gonna break
<peteslaptop> OK.. I'm new to this so you'll have to excuse me ignorance on how his thing works
<mang0> The terminal based irc client is called ircii right?
<ShinyDarkness> Hello. One question: Is there any way to remotely install Ubuntu on a machine?
<jrib> mang0: weechat and irssi are more popular ones
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<jrib> !install | ShinyDarkness
<ubottu> ShinyDarkness: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mang0> jrib: irssi, that's the one I was thinking of. Ty
<peteslaptop> jrib: was reading above ubottu.. sorry
<mezod> hi, i'm installing the last ubuntu but i am stucked where i have to give the username and computer name. It says everything is ready but i can't press "continue". Is it normal that it takes around 30 or more min here?
<zjhui> Sidewinder1: yes, thank you for your advice
<peteslaptop> jirb: the printer is a HL-2280DW
<jrib> mezod: did you checksum the cd?
<peteslaptop> jrib: Brother
<babinlonston> can i install windows software such as microsoft office ,yahoo messenger , google talk, in ubuntu is it possible ?
<mang0> !wine | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mezod> jrib no
<Firedog> bablinlonston: yes, and its good. as mang0 suggested wine is win
<mang0> babinlonston: WINE can run some (most) windows programs. Some work flawlessley, some not so good.
<ronald> Well I have a list of a few dial up BBses that are still active if anyone is interested.
<jrib> mezod: you should do so
<jrib> !ot | ronald
<ubottu> ronald: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mezod> jrib what is it and when should i do that?
<jrib> !wine | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Firedog> bablionston: also wine has a database with rankings to show how well things will work
<babinlonston> kk
<jrib> mezod: before installing you should select "check the cd for defects"
<mang0> bobslaede: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=app.db&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fappdb.winehq.org%2F&ei=1sDPTsmnC8PX8QOQ9rX1Dw&usg=AFQjCNGkDI5hX0oyO91fsJqS-d2L368mBQ&sig2=DmdafT6B_ypfYmaD4HW3yg
<jrib> !verify | mezod
<ubottu> mezod: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> Firedog, Yes, but I think, as long as all irreplaceable data files are stored somewhere else, it may be the "easiest way", but again 'easiest' and successful are sometimes mutually exclusive..
<jrib> peteslaptop: can you link me to where you downloaded files from brother's site?
<woody_> this isnt server related but was wondering about mounting a usb "dev/sda1" ...its not recognized in etc/fstab ?
<woody_> notebook has no hard drive live usb
<Firedog> Sidewinder1: on a purely logical level, if something is unsuccessful then it cannot be easiest its like using string instead of wires. its cheaper but it doesn't work
<Firedog> :P
<mezod> jrib so this is not normal, isn't it? jow should i proceed, can i just stop the installation?
<mezod> how*
<Firedog> Sidewinder1: I joke, and agree, its a bad idea to downgrade as it will just break. Almost guaranteed, usually libc
<hrolf> How can I know what updates are being installed? Like Update Manager offers me to check and uncheck the items but how do I know the versions etc? The changes? Changelog or anything of that sort.
<peteslaptop> jrib: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html
<hrolf> Like I get an item "Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla" What the heck do I deduce from that?
<jrib> mezod: if you filled in all of the information and it doesn't provide you the option to continue, I do not believe it is normal, correct.  I would cancel the install, then checksum the cd and proced from there
<hrolf> What version is it?
<Firedog> hrolf: firefox
<jrib> peteslaptop: and then hl-2280dw?
<bfri> can anyone help me with my hdmi out to a tv monitor?
<peteslaptop> jrip: Yup.
<fouad_> hey guys
<jrib> peteslaptop: ok, and what happens when you attempt to install it by double clicking?
<zykotick9__> mezod, are you trying to use capital letter or special characters in the username field?
<hrolf> Firedog: :(
<mezod> no
<hrolf> Firedog: There's description right down
<fouad_> is anyone experienced with php qr code generation on ubuntu?
<hrolf> Firedog: I missed it :p
<peteslaptop> jrib: it seems to run, but nothing happens
<dfgas> how do i create a swap file and use it?
<mezod> zykotick9__ i have a green V next to each field
<cbird> bfri: i might be able to help, i've connected my laptop to monitor via HDMI and it worked ok.
<jrib> fouad_: why would it be special on ubuntu?  Isn't ##php more appropriate?
<Firedog> hrolf: you sorted?
<linda_> dfgas: You more-than-likely already have a swap partition
<cipherboy> Quick web devel question.
<jrib> peteslaptop: why does it seem to run?
<fouad_> haha i just realized that
<dfgas> linda_, no, i don't
<jrib> !swap | dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<linda_> dfgas: sudo fdisk -l | pastebilnit
<cipherboy> Anyone here do web development?
<andrew91831> yeah
<sipior> cipherboy: not really the appropriate channel for that sort of thing.
<linda_> dfgas: sudo fdisk -l | pastebilnit  #Show is the resulting URL
<jrib> dfgas: but yes do what linda_ asks first to check if you already have a swap partition
<bfri> cbird great what do you think, i did a "detect monitor" and nothing
<peteslaptop> jrib: hold on for a sec, there is another app that opens, then there is a button to 'install' which I clicked
<soreau> cipherboy: Try #html, #css, #javascript, #php, #jquery, or whatever channel suits your question
<jrib> peteslaptop: yes
<linda_> dfgas: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #Show is the resulting URL
<linda_> Sorry first one was a typo
<dfgas> i manually set partitions, i do not have a swap partition
<linda_> dfgas: But if you did it anyway, just do  pstebinit pastebilnit
<cbird> bfri: just for checkings sake, was the av on the monitor set to the right hdmi channel? I found i had to manually change mine
<mezod> jrib zykotick9__ it happens when i choose not to use a password, otherwise i can proceed
<cipherboy> soreau: sorry, joined #html
<linda_> pastebinit pastebilnit   #Sorry, another typo
<bfri> cbird yes
<jrib> mezod: right, I don't think you can choose a blank password by default.  You probably need to change some pam settings after install to do that
<bfri> cbird i tried both
<dfgas> nvm, i will figure it out on my own
<linda_> dfgas: Ok then
<jrib> dfgas: ubottu's link already gave you instructions
<linda_> dfgas: I would suggest using a non-destructive partition manager and create a swap partition.
<cbird> bfri: so it didnt even pick it up as being connected, after the detect monitor?
<bfri> cbird correct
<linda_> dfgas: But, why don't you show us what you have now? (If you do, we can give you more specific advise.)
<cbird> bfri: got a tv with hdmi that you can try? just for checking
<bfri> cbird yes
<bfri> im connected to a vizio
<Firedog> odd, I have an 8GB swap partition, I once used it all up too and crashed :( that's because wireshark is not optimised well to extract multi GB streams from captured packet data
<bekks> Firedog: Erm, define "not well optimized" - if you have a source file and you want to associate zillion of content snippets with each other, you need at least the size of the "multi-gigabyte data stream" as additional space.
<bekks> You cannot optimize something at that point.
<cbird> bfri: found the following: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI
<Firedog> bekks: that the source file is on disk and the target was also disk so wireshark tried to load it all to ram and then keep the new copy in ram until done then write to disk instead of filtering and writing on the fly.
<bekks> Firedog: As I said, thats not possible...
<cbird> bfri: has a couple of commands that can check whether the hdmi is picking anything up
<Firedog> bekks: it was a single upd stream so not jumping here and their with the snippets
<bekks> Firedog: "a single data stream" does not necessarily mean that all containing data is in some sort of order already.
<Firedog> bekks: true, but it was
<bekks> I doubt it :)
<meadhikari> How would I build a cron job to run a remote script through ssh?
<Firedog> :P
<cbird> bfri: what model is your graphics card?
<olli> j #ubuntu-meeting
<olli> arg
<linda_> meadhikari: crontab -e
<bfri> cbird how do i find that out
<Firedog> bekks: it was an mpeg transport stream and I was playing with capturing iptv for a hack, this was the point I could not get around without investing in lots of ram
<huamm_> hello , anyone can help me about | how to make shortcut on desktop lxde?
<linda_> meadhikari: But just build the script and put it where ever you want, (unless it's just a one-liner, in which case just type it in as a cronjob command).
<meadhikari> linda_,  i mean, i need to ssh to the remote computer and run the script there
<cipherboy_loc> Refresh my memory on how to get kernels to update through cli?
<cipherboy_loc> *upgrade not update
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: command would be: ssh user@server 'command'
<linda_> meadhikari: Put the script on the other computer.  Right?
<meadhikari> linda_, yes
<Firedog> cipherboy_loc: using apt?
<cipherboy_loc> Firedog, yep
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: you keep the quotes in, e.g: ssh user@server01 'df -h'
<linda_> meadhikari: In that case it would just be:  "ssh remote@remote-ip sh script.sh
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, what about the password?
<cbird> bfri: System Settings > System Overview > Graphics
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: you would need to type it, if you setup key authentication then it won't be needed
<cipherboy_loc> Firedog, when ever I get around to upgrading I always have a kernel upgrade and like 100 other packages. The other packages get pulled in but not the new kernel.
<peteslaptop> jrib: I double clicked the cupswrapper.deb and the Ubuntu Software Center came up. It stopped responding
<cbird> bfri: you may need to download the proprietry drivers for your graphics card to make it work
<linda_> meadhikari: Get it?
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, how would i prevent from every time typing the password
<ActionParsnip> peteslaptop: install in terminal will probably be easier
<bfri> cbird i cant find System Settings > System Overview > Graphics
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: use ssh keys, like I said earier
<ActionParsnip> *earlier
<cipherboy_loc> meadhikari use ssh keys
<cipherboy_loc> meh, late. :P
<Firedog> cipherboy_loc: "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade" for all packages
<peteslaptop> jrib: having trouble with that as well. I'm very new to this
<meadhikari> thanks all, thank you for your time
<meadhikari> :)
<cipherboy_loc> Firedog: I get that. but it always says "The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic linux-headers-generic-pae   linux-image-generic-pae"
<Firedog> cipherboy_loc: "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<peteslaptop> jrib: I've tried a number of commands with no success
<cbird> bfri: Sorry in System Settings open  System Info in the section on left is Graphics, my bad.
<bfri> cbird you lost me
<cipherboy_loc> Firedog, that works, ty.
<Firedog> np :)
<cipherboy_loc> Now to apply the browser update. :P
<bfri> cbird again where are system settings and system info?
<cbird> bfri: what os version are you on?
<bfri> 10.04
<peteslaptop> jrib: Still with me?
<zjhui> hello , when i use the command : service networking restart . it comes the error : " restart: Unknown instance: " , i have checked my interface and resolv.conf file , both are right , did any one know why this comes?
<bekks> zjhui: sudo service networking restart
<love4linux> hello.. I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and the login menu provides only the ubuntu 3d and 2d desktops...how can use the no-effect simple gnome desktop?
<zjhui> bekks:  i'm also use this command
<bekks> love4linux: There is no "no effect simple gnome desktop" anymore in 11.10
<Firedog> bekks: btw it was 2.5GB capture and I had 4GB ram and 8 GB swap and still ran out, I expected to double it (just under) but wireshark wanted more ram than 12GB
<cbird> bfri: ok, sorry i was assuming on unity, doh! you could open a terminal, sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<Firedog> thats not too optimised imo
<Night-hacks> how do you gather information when you are on a server which you know nothing about !! ? uname -a doesn't says much
<peteslaptop> Folks, trying to installl a Brother HL2280DW
<cbird> bfri: installs hwinfo, then run hwinfo | more from terminal
<bekks> Night-hacks: What does it say then?
<bfri> cbird
<peteslaptop> I have the cupswrapper.deb file and have double clicked it to no avail
<Night-hacks> bekks: doesn't implies to any distro
<bekks> Night-hacks: What does it say...?
<oCean> Night-hacks: try lsb_release -a
<cbird> bfri: you can then go to System > Administration > Additional Drivers, you might find a proprietry driver for your graphics card in there
<bfri> cbird i dont know how to run things from my terminal
<bfri> what is the command
<Night-hacks> bekks: just name the pc, time and other staff.
<Night-hacks> bekks: i don't have access to it right now
<cbird> bfri: ok, open a Terminal, find in your applications list, then type: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<cbird> bfri: you'll have to type your admin password
<bfri> cbird
<bekks> Night-hacks: Then all support is useless at this point...
<bfri> cbird i did that i just dont know how to run it from the terminal
<bfri> cbird what is the command to run
<Night-hacks> oCean: does that works in all distros ?
<cbird> bfri: ah sorry. Should just have to type: hwinfo | more
<oCean> Night-hacks: nope, but this is ubuntu support.
<peteslaptop> I am in the terminal, not sure how to get this software to install whatever drivers are needed to add the printer. Anyone have any experience in this area?
<bfri> cbird ok done
<Night-hacks> oCean: what if they have other distros ? any linux standard way ?
<sardior> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749447/
<bekks> Night-hacks: No.
<bfri> cbird what should i look for in here?
<cbird> does it give you a graphics card model in there somewhere, prob have to scroll through a bit
<jrib> peteslaptop: install it with dpkg in a terminal
<Night-hacks> oCean, bekks : tnx for helps
<oCean> Night-hacks: lsb should be a standard (Linux Standard Base) but no all comply. See /etc directory. There might be /etc/lsb-release file or /etc/redhat-release etc
<gxoptg> ubuntu.ru is not available...
<peteslaptop> jrib: tried that one. Not sure why it didn't work
<a34154ek> hey, anyone running 11.10 oneric ocelot?
<Jonii> anyone know any application that would tell me what codecs does .mkv file use
<MonkeyDust> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sardior> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749447/
<jrib> peteslaptop: say what did happen (using a pastebin) not just that it did not work
<pikaciu> matrioska
<Firedog> bekks: also, not to labour the point but wireshark ppl recognise this issue: http://wiki.wireshark.org/KnownBugs/OutOfMemory
<peteslaptop> jrib: what's a pastebin? I'm really new
<pikaciu> Jonii: install vlc
<Firedog> peteslaptop: its a web service to dump text
<Firedog> peteslaptop: like a shared clipboard
<s_p_or_t_o> Jonii: do you mean what codecs you need or what codecs should you select?
<Firedog> peteslaptop: but the whole world can see it
<bfri> cbird i opened a private chat can you see it?
<jrib> !pastebin | peteslaptop
<ubottu> peteslaptop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Firedog> peteslaptop: so probably not best to leave your bank account details and password on there in case you forget them
<drewsearcy> Can someone help me figure out how fix something that is reported as fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/876829 The last post says a fix was released but i dont see it anywhere?!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 876829 in ifupdown (Ubuntu Precise) "Oneiric's ifupdown breaks ip aliases" [High,Triaged]
<jrib> drewsearcy: that's in debian
<drewsearcy> jrib: Im using Ubuntu 11.10, does that mean there isnt a fix that will work for Ubuntu?
<sardior> network printer worked before, now with latest update quit... http://paste.ubuntu.com/749447/
<nippur> ciao
<nippur> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gentoo64> ciao
<Gentoo64> !list
<dr_willis> lost...
<sardior> gone...
<jxm> hi, how can i install a previous version of a program?
<Northwoods> hi , i have problem with my hard disk , and i'm using live cd run , is it possible to do low level format just to mark out any bad sectors
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: you can use dd to echo zeros to the drive from start to finish
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: or use dban
<ActionParsnip> Northwoods: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/need-a-hard-drive-scrubber-363951/
<Odaym> how can I tar multiple folders?
<Odaym> create a tar.gz archive of 10 folders in a directory, for example
<Odaym> isn't it "tar -xzvf folder1/ folder2/ folder3/"?
<llutz> Odaym: tar cf foo.tar dir1 dir2 dir3
<Odaym> oh sorry I meant a tar.gz archive for every folder of those 10
<elb0w> Why does this new install say could not open a connection to your authentication agent
<elb0w> ?
<Odaym> do I have to execute the above command 10 times?
<bekks> for i in a b c; do tar cvzf $i.tar $i/; done
<llutz> Odaym: tar "x" extract, "c" create
<luca_bi> how can I convert a pdf in a file csv?
<luca_bi> I need CSV files
<bekks> luca_bi: You cant, Just copy and paste the content.
<luca_bi> you cannot copy a pdf file
<luca_bi> how can you copy it?
<llutz> luca_bi: pdftotext -> file, some awk -> .csv
<luca_bi> Can you convert a pdf in a doc and a doc in a csv?
<pikaciu> luca_bi: it's protected ?
<luca_bi> they are cannered
<luca_bi> scannered
<pikaciu> :#
<luca_bi> You cannot convert them in a pdf
<bekks> Then you cant extract the text, because it is a graphic inside.
<llutz> luca_bi: get an OCR soft to make text of your pdf
<luca_bi> OCR soft?
<llutz> Optical Character Recognition
<pikaciu> luca_bi: usually given with the scanner drivers
<cipherboy> Doesn't txt2pdf work?
<llutz> cipherboy: to make txt from pdf? unlikely
<cipherboy> Give me a moment to find the command..
<luca_bi> Can you convert this kind of file?
<bekks> luca_bi: Using a OCR program, yes.
<luca_bi> what is a OCR program?
<bekks> A program given with you scanning device that recognizes characters optically and converts them into text.
<luca_bi> Are there on ubuntu?
<linocisco> how to use xchat with #ubuntu channel ?
<rumpe1> luca_bi, ocr=optical character recognition
<cipherboy> would pstotext work?
<bekks> linocisco: Just join the channel.
<llutz> cipherboy: to make txt _from_  a pdf, containing images not text?
<cipherboy> (sorry, forgot the name of the command first time around).
<cipherboy> Oh,images.
<bekks> cipherboy: For converting a pdf into text - no.
<linocisco> I was never successful using with X chat. that is why I always have to use webchat
<cipherboy> missed that part, sorry.
<soreau> google docs might be able to
<pikaciu> luca_bi: type ocr in synaptic
<linocisco> my internet at work need authentication to use internet. but I put that user name and password. but not connected
<bekks> soreau: No. They dont have a OCR component.
<dawid__> lp
<linocisco> can I test if my office network block X chat or that protocol ?
<Northwoods> ActionParsnip: thanks, currently running [dd] .. no visual indication on the terminal window though, the HDD indicator seems blinking fast .. hoping it is [dd]
<luca_bi> I try on software centre?
<soreau> bekks: When I open a pdf image from gmail, it opens in a page where I can highlight text and paste it at least
<pikaciu> luca_bi: ocrad
 * Northwoods trying to do low level format
<bekks> soreau: Thats a simple pdf viewing component. And did you try that with scanned text already?
<llutz> luca_bi: cuneiform, tessaract
<soreau> bekks: yes, that's why I said pdf image doc
<luca_bi> I found ocrad
<luca_bi> I'm installing it
<Northwoods> luca_bi: any idea if  dd is right way ( writing zeros to disk ) ?
<luca_bi> is it sufficient to convert a pdf in a doc?
<pikaciu> luca_bi: let's find out :)
<soreau> Northwoods: yes
<luca_bi> cuneiform, tessaract?
<luca_bi> what are they?
<llutz> luca_bi: linuc ocr-soft
<llutz> linux
<luca_bi> I'm installing cuneiform
<luca_bi> do you need also tessaract?
<mezod> how can i stop having to put my password every time the comp hibernates?
<Northwoods> soreau: what does exactly writing zeros to disk mean ?
<bekks> luca_bi: Just try the three apps.
<luca_bi> Is there a gui?
<soreau> Northwoods: hard drives have binary units that are written to magnetically with representations of 0's or 1's
<Northwoods> soreau: i see
<bekks> luca_bi: If you start the apps, you will see wether there is a gui ;)
<soreau> Northwoods: To write all 0's means to fill all units with 0's which effectively erases it because it's meaningless data
<Northwoods> soreau: will it help me getting around bad sectors ?
<luca_bi> bekks: have you ever use it?
<ActionParsnip> mezod: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<jxm> why is in my synaptic greyed <force version>?
<soreau> Northwoods: No. Bad sectors are portions that have units that are damaged, so they can't be written to and read from properly
<bekks> luca_bi: Yes.
<soreau> Northwoods: Some drives have automatic bad sector handling but it largely depends on the specific device
<luca_bi> How do you use it?
<luca_bi> Are there commands?
<Northwoods> soreau: how can i check/look for bad sectors ?
<bekks> luca_bi: You know the names of the applications you just installed.
<soreau> Northwoods: Not exactly sure, I (or you) would have to do some research (a good place to start is google)
<BluesKaj> !kde | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj, please see my private message
<soreau> hmm
<soreau> ! ubuntu | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<soreau> BluesKaj: Why did it pm him with the factoid without > ?
<llutz> soreau: selftell
<soreau> Oh duh
<soreau> ;)
<18WAA9XWV> test
<BluesKaj> soreau, i was looking to see if the factoid includes kubuntu desktop
<soreau> BluesKaj: FWIW, /msg ubottu factoid works too
<ActionParsnip> !test | 18WAA9XWV
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps |
<ubottu> 18WAA9XWV: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<soreau> 18WAA9XWV: It didn't work
<devilking> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Gentoo64> .cle
<guidov> i do sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 to format my usb drive, all goes well, then i try to mount it, error occurs, dmesg | tail says: JBD: no valid journal superblock found / EXT4-fs (sdb1): error loading journal. what do i do wrong?
<bekks> guidov: which mount command exactly do you use?
<guidov> mount /dev/sdb1 usb (usb is a directory). but i get the same error when i get my usb drive out of the port, plug it back in and Ubuntu tries to mount it itself
<guidov> also fsck /dev/sdb1 complains about the journal
<Gentoo64> .pa
<ActionParsnip> guidov: do you have a desktop UI?
<Elems> I can't shut down, log off, suspend or hibernate on my laptop. The screen will go blank and hang there forever. I think this may be due to the nvidia proprietary drivers somehow..?
<guidov> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Elems: does:  sudo shutdown -n now      make it turn off?
<theadmin> Elems: Hm, I had the same problem... By any chance, is it an Acer Aspire?
<ActionParsnip> guidov: its as simple as I can put it, do you have a desktop based OS or a server one (command line only)?
<guidov> yes I have plain Ubuntu, with desktop
<BluesKaj> soreau, some ubuntu users looking to kdes asan alternative aren't instaling kubuntu-desktop which causes problems due to the incomplete info about installing kde
<Elems> theadmin its a lenovo u460
<soreau> BluesKaj: That's what kubuntu is for ;)
<ActionParsnip> guidov: have you tried gparted
<guidov> not yet, but it should work this way too
<Elems> ActionParsnip I haven't tried those yet. I'll go ahead and check that out
<ActionParsnip> guidov: true, if gparted works than  you know the commands are bad in some way
<ActionParsnip> Elems: sorry: sudo shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip> Elems: h == halt
<emilir> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cherokee-webserver/i-tse
<emilir> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<sl33k_> Any good resource online for learning terminal shortcut keys?
<emilir> Why do I get not found?
<theadmin> emilir: Probably an old Ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> emilir: install python-software-properties
<emilir> lucid 10.04
<escott> sl33k_, what do you mean terminal shortcut keys?
<sl33k_> bash shortcut keys
<theadmin> emilir: Use this: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cherokee-webserver/i-tse/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cherokee-webserver_i-tse.list
<escott> sl33k_, i think you are refering to readline http://www.gnu.org/s/bash/manual/html_node/Readline-Interaction.html
<mezod> how am i supposed to navigate from one app to another when i have maximized them? this new system is not really comfortable
<guest111222> Hello! Anyone knows what is going on with global proxy settings via System Settings -> Network -> Proxy? It does not work at all...
<emilir> theadmin: I want to upgrade my cherokee though I already have 0.99.39 installed...
<emilir> theadmin: will that upgrade my cherokee to latest?
<sl33k_> escott: that was exactly what i was looking for. thanks a bunch
<theadmin> emilir: It should, as long as the PPA has the latest.
<pikaciu> sl33k_ : try also www.tldp.org
<jeaton> anyone here really familiar with dd?
<Elems> ActionParsnip well shutting down from the command line didn't work
<mezod> i have just installed the alst version and it detects the battery of my laptop as empty but it is full, what can i do?
<sl33k_> pikaciu: i will definitely, thanks
<escott> !anyone | jeaton
<ubottu> jeaton: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BluesKaj> soreau, well kde works very well for me and I prefer it , especially now :)
<guest111222> None with the idea about global proxy setting (system wide)?
<ActionParsnip> Elems: same result?
<Elems> ActionParsnip yup
<Elems> ActionParsnip I feel like its because of my proprietary drivers, it worked before them. I also have no splash screen when the computer starts, and it doesn't pop up when shutting down either.
<mezod> i have just installed the alst version and it detects the battery of my laptop as empty but it is full, what can i do?
<dr_willis> mezod:  check the forums and askubuntu.com for similer issues with the exact make of your laptop.
<peteslaptop> jrib: I was able to install  the cupswrapper.deb I moved the file to my home folder then sudo -i .....
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<jrib> peteslaptop: well that should give you the driver
<Shwaiil> Q: GeForce GT525M look like a "Optimus card" that  is not supported in ubuntu. How can I confirm if a given graphic card is optimus or not (i know is not supported in ubuntu) ? Tks for looking
<jrib> peteslaptop: make sure you installed its dependencies
<jordanjhoell> ando caido de la mata
<kapc> how can i install gnome-keyring-manager?
<peteslaptop> jrib: so the printer now appears in the gnome menu (upper right), however, this is a network printer
<dr_willis> !find gnome-keyring-manager
<ubottu> File gnome-keyring-manager found in tango-icon-theme-common
<dr_willis> !find seahorse
<ubottu> Found: seahorse
<dr_willis> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 472 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<dr_willis> kapc:  i think its actually called 'seahorse' but not sure about that
<peteslaptop> jrib: so I assume that I have to connect it or configure the printer to see it over my router
<jordanjhoell> I no speak Ingles
<escott> Shwaiil, optimus is a combination of the card and the cpu, check bumblebee or vgaswitcheroo projects. (one supports nvidia the other ati I cant remember which is which)
<jeaton> not a ubuntu question, but I formated my mp3 to low level and it wiped out the software and everything on it so it's pretty useless right now; however, I have another mpl3 player identical to it
<kapc> dr_willis thank you, do you know the website of tango-icon-theme-common?
<Real> ello
<Shwaiil> escott,  tks a lot for looking. is there a way to check if a computer is optimus ? I want to get a new laptop and I dont want something that is not supported
<alazare619> everyone needs to support this game its probably the best mmorpg out on the market for linux check it out Wakfu its openbeta atm most are french speakers that play but we can get english going support it fellow linuxers even tho i dont run ubuntu you guys have the biggest community
<Shwaiil> GeForce GT525M
<dr_willis> kapc:  nope
<jeaton> if I were to plug them both into my computer, would this recover it "dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sdb2 conv=notrunc,noerror"
<kapc> !info tango-icon-theme-common
<ubottu> tango-icon-theme-common (source: tango-icon-theme-common): Tango Icon theme - common icons. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 158 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<dr_willis> kapc:  thats just an icon pack. not the actual binary
<Real> do you guys thing  linux will ever become mainstream
<Real> ?
<alazare619> no
<alazare619> as desktop no server it already is
<Real> what will it have to do in order to do so (on desktop/laptop)?
<kapc> oh not good for me
<peteslaptop> jrib: BTW, where do these 'drivers' reside on Linux? I know where to find them in Windows
<alazare619> ubuntu comes on netbooks now tho
<escott> Shwaiil, its not the GT525M that makes it optimus. its something about the way the gpu and cpu are interconnected. if the bios doesnt say and there isnt a label I have no idea how you woudl check
<kapc> any suggesion of how it's named the binary of gnome-keyring-manager?
<kapc> !info gnome-keyring-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-keyring-manager does not exist in oneiric
<Shwaiil> escott, tks! ok, so this have to be checked in the specifications on the manufacturer site right ?
<guigouz> what would be the "correct" way of persisting iptables rules on ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> Real:  i allready consider linux mainstream :)
<genii-around> guigouz: iptables-save and iptables-restore
<kijutsu> So -- I keep getting this annoying WAIT X from Nvidia GPU and a following mi EQ error that states Xorg is probably stuck in an infinite loop on 10.04.3-LTS.  How the heck do I fix this?
<dr_willis> guigouz:  they are all stored in a file i recall . read by the firewall startup stuff.
<guigouz> dr_willis: yeah, but is there any script that loads that on startup ?
<guigouz> redhat-based distros usualy have a /etc/init.d/iptables script
<emilir> How to install python-software-properties with Ubuntu Lucid (apt-get?)
<guigouz> emilir: for python modules, you can try sudo easy_install module-name
<peteslaptop> jrib: Got it. I'm such a noob at this, I appreciate your patience
<emilir> I just want to make this command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cherokee-webserver/i-tse" work on my Ubuntu Lucid
<Elems> My laptop can't shut down, log off, restart, etc. It used to work until shortly after getting proprietary nvidia drivers
<emilir> and it keeps telling me "sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found"
<peteslaptop> jrib: It works. Test page printed. Thanks to everyone for their patience and help. Will read up more on Linux so I can navigate the terminal better!
<llutz> !find add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in python-software-properties
<glebihan> emilir, just run "sudo apt-get install pytthon-software-properties"
<mezod> i have just installed the alst version and it detects the battery of my laptop as empty but it is full, what can i do? can't find anything on askubuntu
<dr_willis> This email should show up in your inbox soon! If it never shows up, please contact us and let us know which email provider you are using.
<dr_willis> Thanks for purchasing the Humble Introversion Bundle! To access your DRM-free copies of all of the games on any platform, just follow this link:
<dr_willis> Unique Humble URL: http://www.humblebundle.com/?key=aU2awFP64HsP
<dr_willis> Please save this email so that you can download the games again whenever you'd like in the future. We will keep your copies online at the above URL for the foreseeable future. Please make local backups though, to save bandwidth.
<dr_willis> If you have any problems, please contact us and we will get it sorted out, ASAP.
<dr_willis> Thanks again for participating in the Humble Bundle!
<dr_willis> Jeffrey Rosen
<emilir> glebihan: nope, "E: Couldn't find package pytthon-software-properties"
<dr_willis> Humble Bundledoh...
<dr_willis> please ignore that.
<glebihan> emilir, sorry typo : sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<dr_willis> grandkid just pasted it..
<pikaciu> just one "t" emilir
<theadmin> dr_willis: lol xD
<alazare619> thanks for the link to your games dr willis
<alazare619> downloading and installing now :)
<theadmin> yep same, altough I already had all the introversion games and crayon physics so it's just aquaria for me :D
<alazare619> i wanted multiwinia and darwinia
<alazare619> aquaria too
<alazare619> but yea help support wakfu
<alazare619> games pretty neat to say the least
<alazare619> its a sequel to dofus
<dr_willis> was saveing the info to a file.. dident clear the buffer.
<dr_willis> not like you cant get them off the torrents anyway.
<alazare619> true
<dr_willis> I can NEVER get crayon physics to work right i had it befor
<alazare619> but i prefer to get them direct from the sources
<alazare619> not 3rd party
<nmvictor> I am trying to compile tomboy-todo addin/plugin and i get the error error CS0246: The type or namespace name `Gtk' could not be found. Are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?] , anyone know a quick fix to this?
<kapc> can i downgrade version?
<kijutsu> So -- I keep getting this annoying WAIT X from Nvidia GPU and a following mi EQ error that states Xorg is probably stuck in an infinite loop on 10.04.3-LTS.  How the heck do I fix this?
<markkkz> Hi, when I download the Ubuntu kernel source does it include all settings intended for that particular kernel version? For example, if I want to recompile with an additional setting from Y to N.
<guigouz> markkkz: did you check /boot for kernel config files ?
<nmvictor> I am trying to compile tomboy-todo addin/plugin and i get the error error CS0246: The type or namespace name `Gtk' could not be found. Are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?] , anyone know a quick fix to this?
<markkkz> guigouz: I have not downloaded the source yet. Soon. My connection right now is slow soI'll do it later.  But is that a yes or no?
<markkkz> guigouz: Where can Iget a list of all the settings for a particular Ubuntu kernel. I'm using 2.6.38-12-generic right now on x64. Do you know? :)
<guigouz> markkkz: I don't have an ubuntu box right now, but open a terminal and type "ls /boot", the config files for the current kernel should be there
<guigouz> markkkz: there's also a possibility that /proc/config.gz exists, if it does, that's the current kernel config
<markkkz> guigouz: ahh yes I see it. how could I have missed this. lol :) thanks
<guigouz> markkkz: just copy them over to the kernel source dir, named as ".config"
<markkkz> guigouz: ok so what you suggest, when i do "make menuconfig" does this default to the current setting or I'll have to check/uncheck everything? there ar eonly a couple of settings I want to change so I don't want to re-do the whole thing. Right?
<Ruudjah> I have about 10 WAN connections here. Is there a way to use multiple simultaneously?
<guigouz> markkkz: copy /boot/config-x.x.x to /usr/src/linux-y-y-y-y/.config
<escott> Ruudjah, http://chris.olstrom.com/howto/setup-dual-wan/
<Ruudjah> e.g. 1 for torrents, 1 for gaming, 1 for http traffic?
<guigouz> markkkz: when you make menuconfig, the options will be already selected
<guigouz> markkkz: i guess there should be a "ubuntu way" of doing this, you should look into that if you wish to create a deb file of your own kernel for redistribution
<markkkz> guigouz: Excellent! :)  bunch of thanks. One more thing. Got an estimate how long it will take for the recopile? This is on an i5 2410M 8GB machine.
<Ruudjah> its not doable with a single hardware eth, right? my wans are all wifi, so I guess id need multi wifi adapters (usb with a hub?)
<guigouz> markkkz: never compiled a kernel on such machine, but I bet much less than 10 minutes
<markkkz> guigouz: Well I just want to experiment. I'd like to do it on launchpad or something. I hear it's free and I don't have to recompile on my machine. But don't reall yknow how that works as of now.
<markkkz> guigouz: .... so I'm going to compile on this machine and see if this works.
<guigouz> markkkz: what are you tweaking ?
<Ruudjah> (tnx escott)
<markkkz> guigouz: Don't ask. It's really stupid and I'm going to get embarrassed saying it over here. =D
<Doodie> hi, how do I increase the size of my FileSystem partition in ubuntu?
<guigouz> ok, i understand some people have a fetish for kernel tweaks
<escott> Doodie, boot the livecd and use gparted to resize
<Doodie> escott, thanks
<markkkz> guigouz: I have to read up on this particular setting anyway. So I have no idea right now if it'll work or not. But I just wanted to get the settings for the kernel set before I attempt over the weekend.  :D
<lazyuser> exit
<guigouz> markkkz: there's a kernel-howto also
<thegreyspot> Hi! I just installed my new ubuntu on my new computer. HP Pavilion dv4. THe wifi card works when i first turn on the computer, and then it disconnects and the password prompt appears.. I am using wep on the router
<thegreyspot> I have broadcom drivers installed, they were preinstalled i guess
<thegreyspot> Once it disconnects it doesnt come back either, Not sure what to do. I am a noob to Ubuntu
<marw> how log out by using console in ubuntu 11? gnome-session-save --logout does not workl
<pikaciu> thegreyspot: the wireless led is on ?
<markkkz> guigouz: Does kernel decompression output mean everything it spits out during the boot process until it comes to a login prompt?
<markkkz> guigouz: regardless of what init level
<pikaciu> thegreyspot: blue i mean
<thegreyspot> Pikaciu yep
<thegreyspot> blue?
<thegreyspot> its orange
<thegreyspot> its always orange
<guigouz> markkkz: if you remove the "quiet" parameter from the kernel command line (on grub) you get the kernel boot info that runs before init
<guigouz> markkkz: after that ends, init takes over
<pikaciu> thegreyspot: on my hp dv6  is blue
<thegreyspot> hmmm
<thegreyspot> Im pretty sure its orange in windows too
<markkkz> guigouz: Ok. so kernel decompression output is before init, then the rest of the messages are from init? Is dmesg init or kernel or a mix of both?
<pikaciu> thegreyspot: look in additional drivers
<pikaciu> thegreyspot: and run ifconfig
<escott> markkkz, the kernel keeps its logging in memory before handing it off to syslog. dmesg just prints the kernels buffer which may or may not be long enough to include kernel logs from the very beginning of the boot
<phibxr> thegreyspot, how strong is the signal?
<markkkz> escott: ok thanks. hmm....
<Elems> My laptop can't shut down or log out, how do I fix this?
<dr_willis> Elems:  and how are you trying to 'log out' ?
<Elems> dr_willis using the log out option from the menu. And I've tried shutting down from there and the command line with no success.
<thegreyspot> pikaciu: doing an apt-get upgrade so ill brb
<tnks> I'm on Oneric, does anyone have vim problems inserting a prefix on multiple lines with a visual block?
<dr_willis> Elems:  so what does it do exctly when you try to log out? thats a totally differnt sort of thing then shutting down.
<Elems> dr_willis it hangs on a blank screen
<dr_willis> Elems:  i recall ages ago in gdm needing to use a 'always restart x server' setting for my old ati card
<tnks> the keystrokes I think it should be are: Ctrl-V, <select lines>, I, <prefix>, ESC
<tnks> but it's never worked for me.
<Elems> dr_willis I'm using a nvidia card with the proprietary drivers, should I try what you are saying..?
<tnks> I asked #vim, but they recommended I verify it with other Ubuntu users.
<dr_willis> Elems:  i dont even know if lightdm has that option any more. It was in GDM.
<Elems> dr_willis oh yea... I'm honestly thinking of reinstalling because there are a bunch of things acting weird.
<dr_willis> i always do clean installs :)
<tnks> scratch that, I figured it out.
<tnks> I'm so used to Shift-V, I was doing that instead of Ctrl-V
 * tnks is silly
<wildc4rd> good evening all
<pikaciu> life in a day ---
<saymoo> can i ask a question?
<costre_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<soreau> ! ask | saymoo
<ubottu> saymoo: please see above
<saymoo> "how's everyone doing here?"  :P
<Real> ello
<ShinyDarkness> Hello.
<saymoo> olle
<Real> so, what does linux have to do in order to become mainstream on the desktop
<Real> ?
<Real> (including laptop)
<saymoo> Real, quite a few things....
<saymoo> question is does GNU/Linux needs to be mainstream (as in huge marketshare)?
<Real> Great counter question...
<Real> I guess, more mainstream, better resources/support, better for linux overall
<saymoo> yes and no
<Real> obviously it always depends
<saymoo> exact
<saymoo> ly
<Real> but in general that would be more positive than negative
<saymoo> it could be expected to be a possitive turnout
<Real> I see the glimmers of greatness in linux and overall o/f software
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<jdjb> Has anyone experienced a bug in vim where syntax highlighting turns off after you save specific file types (in my case PHP)?
<Real> and a better ecosystem
<Real> usually can mean more funding
<Real> more funding more developement and HIGHER QUALITY
<bazhang> !ot | Real
<ubottu> Real: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<saymoo> Problem is, if GNU/linux is going mainstream (e.g. bigger than apple's share), it also attracks criminals more, and bad written software in general.
<bazhang> saymoo, please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<xaxes> hey all.. I have a question, hopefully somebody is able/willed to help me :) .. I just bootet a ubuntu-system without any user.. what would be the fastes way to create one? (right now Im in the login-manager (gui)) .. serial console gives me no login console or something like that.. maybe simple copying a valid passwd/shadow to fs?
<theadmin> xaxes: Boot from a livecd, chroot and adduser
<theadmin> xaxes: best idea imo
<plouffe> does anyone know if it is possible to run a real Windows 7 partition under Ubuntu (like a virtual machine)?
<xaxes> theadmin: thanks, livecd could be heavy ^^ no cd ;) but I gonna try to use live-install
<theadmin> plouffe: Yes, you can.
<plouffe> theadmin, how?
<MeQuerSat> xaxes: cant you just do a Control+Alt+F1 and log in as root?
<theadmin> plouffe: Virtualbox can do that -- make it use a real hard drive, like this: VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda -filename ~/my-harddrive.vdi
<FightOppression> Why can't I boot from USB on my Asus p5B board? I formatted the stick with ext3, created a startup usb stick with the Gnome application and set boot from removable device in the bios.
<theadmin> MeQuerSat: Root login is disabled on Ubuntu by default.
<juanchi> hi people!! Im having troubles with my locales in Natty... Gtk applications throw: " Locale not supported by C library., "Using the fallback 'C' locale... Some applications dont even start... Ive been googling for days without getting anything... ive tried reconfiguring the locales with dpkg.. also tried with localedef but no luck... Root user dont have any problem.. Any ideas?
<xaxes> MeQuerSat: what is root on ubuntu without an existing user?
<theadmin> xaxes: Hey, another idea
<plouffe> theadmin, that is all? I will give it a go
<lunitik> plouffe, I would recommend virtualbox-ose as a starting point
<xaxes> I actually dont like the root-philosophy on ubuntu.. ^^
<MeQuerSat> oh, didnt know that theadmin, thanks :)
<theadmin> xaxes: During boot up, hold Shift, and then choose "Recovery mode" and from there on, "root shell"
<xaxes> gonna try it
<theadmin> xaxes: If that doesn't work, try appending "init=/bin/bash" to your kernel line, and replace "ro" with "rw".
<lunitik> xaxes, Why? Having a root account makes it very easy to hack the box, using sudo and disabling the root account makes things a lot more secure... of course it would be better to use SELinux and simply limit root and users to what you actually want, but that is considered too difficult
<MeQuerSat> "Having a root account makes it very easy to hack the box"
<MeQuerSat> not true at all
<MeQuerSat> If you set roots password to 123, then youre right...
<xaxes> lunitik: see it from that point: most of the people want to use a `simple` password for normal work.. not to type every time a 32pw .. most of them have a very simple one.. if you have this.. everything is fine, maybe Im wrong
<lunitik> MeQuerSat, it makes it very simple to target john the ripper at a particular account... it is predictable
<xaxes> lunitik: you could change the name of "root" to every name you want.. so that shouldnt be a real problem
<lunitik> xaxes, but it is always UID 1
<xaxes> lunitik: yes
<xaxes> do you use the UID on login? :)
<lunitik> xaxes, you cannot predict the account number of an account with sudo access
<xaxes> theadmin: shift doesnt work sadly.. gonna try the bash thing
<lunitik> xaxes, a hacker would use UID to gain access, though
<MeQuerSat> it mostly is 1000...
<xaxes> lunitik: if you have acces to ONE account of your machine, youre able to use ALL .. In my opinion thats really creepy
<lunitik> MeQuerSat, it doesn't have to be, though... changing the name or UID of root breaks a bunch of stuff (I tried it, huge mess)
<Guest71142> hi everybody
<Lubomir> hello. i installed ubuntu 11.10, run the updates, reboot and now the system dont boot any more. it hang up at grub and i have the grub command line infront of mine
<MeQuerSat> lunitik, with a 20+ char password John the rip. isnt going to do anything
<lunitik> MeQuerSat, changing the UID of a normal user that just happens to have sudo access breaks nothing
<MeQuerSat> Lubomir, can you select Recovery Mode ?
<Lubomir> MeQuerSat: i cant select anything. it just give me an command line
<kijutsu> What are these stupid 'server stuck in infinite loop' in my Xorg.0.log and how the heck can I make th em stop?
<MeQuerSat> Lubomir, does it display: grub>
<Lubomir> MeQuerSat: yes
 * lunitik wishes Ubuntu would adopt SELinux and the related tools from Fedora instead of the dead project AppArmor, but otherwise their security features are quite good
<xaxes> theadmin: bash doesnt work too
<MeQuerSat> Lubomir, do you have EFI ?
<mickepaprika> hello...
<Lubomir> MeQuerSat: no. its an older centrino notebook. Like i told. I just installed fresh ubuntu and select "use whole hdd". I boot into it, run the updates that have been automaticly shown and now it does not boot any more
<mickepaprika> how can I disable compiz and enable the good old metacity? it is getting a bit heavy for my old computer...
<at_insider> hi all
<escott> mickepaprika, what version of ubuntu are you running
<MeQuerSat> mickepaprika, log out and select Ubuntu 2D
<at_insider> i nooby
<MeQuerSat> Lubomir, you can boot from the live-cd again and reinstall grub
<lunitik> mickepaprika, sudo apt-get install metacity && metacity --replace ... I would recommend trying the Unity 2D desktop in Onieric first though, its basically the same except without the effects
<lunitik> mickepaprika, using metacity will break a lot of unity, since unity is built on top of compiz
<s_p_or_t_o> can anyone help me find alsa drivers for linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-35-generic-pae for 10.04 LTS lucid, it's not in the PPA
<mickepaprika> MeQuerSat: ok will try that...
<at_insider> Народ,ну скажите как разблочить порт,а?
<Lubomir> MeQuerSat: how can i do this exactly?
<MonkeyDust> !ru| at_insider
<ubottu> at_insider: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mickepaprika> lunitik: well actually.. don't know if i'm too crazy about unity either...
<mickepaprika> i'm running the latest version of ubuntu btw...
<kijutsu> Why do I constantly get errors in my Xorg.0.log saying that the server is infinitely looping and a stacktrace a mile long?  I have to reboot the computer to get it to respond again.
<mickepaprika> ok will try to log out.. later...
<lunitik> mickepaprika, there are many other options if you wanna try some of them... you can do 'apt-cache search x-window-manager' to see a full list
<MeQuerSat> Lubomir: google it
<MonkeyDust> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bazhang> MeQuerSat, thats not helpful
<bazhang> !grub2 | Lubomir this may help
<ubottu> Lubomir this may help: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> Lubomir, when you say it does not boot can you be more specific. what is the last thing you see during the boot
<MeQuerSat> bazhang, Im just assuming the guy isnt too retarded to google "grub reinstall from livecd"
<MeQuerSat> its not that hard to come up with ;)
<Lubomir> escott: grub minimalistic command line
<bazhang> MeQuerSat, if you have nothing to offer then dont say google it, people know about google already.
<lunitik> MeQuerSat, please do not use derogatory words in #ubuntu, many will be offended
<MeQuerSat> :)
<mickepaprika> yep that worked... thanks!!
<escott> Lubomir, then follow the instructions in the !grub2 response as if you "lost GRUB after installing windows"
<lunitik> MeQuerSat, consider, they have come here to ask exactly because Google and friends aren't complying with their needs
<kijutsu> What do I need to do to end this ridiculous repetition of the Xorg server falling into a infinite loop requiring a system reboot?
<MeQuerSat> lunitik, if you, for a second, read what I said to help the guy, you would be quiet now ;)
<lunitik> MeQuerSat, Ubuntu takes a stance of hand holding rather than rtfm
<MeQuerSat> again...
<lunitik> kijutsu, what exactly is the error you are seeing in the log?
<kijutsu> lunitik: give me a moment and I'll pastebin the necessary info
<Ciatronical> tst
<pikaciu> MeQuerSat: read the fucking manual
<lunitik> pikaciu, read the FINE manual!
<bazhang> pikaciu, uncalled for and unacceptable
<pikaciu> sorry :P
<kijutsu> lunitik: http://pastebin.com/D4PFsnhV
<pikaciu> i just made clear "rtfm"
<lunitik> Ubuntu exists exactly because Debian folks are too rude about new users... keep it in mind
<SMJ> so... what would be a good music player?
<kijutsu> lunitik: I've tried disabling compiz and dropping to a dead boring non-compiz Gnome screen, and it hasn't helped.
<MeQuerSat> SMJ: Rhythmbox
<SMJ> let's see
<MeQuerSat> kijutsu, what driver are you using?
<lunitik> kijutsu, I see no error there... please 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<bindi> sigh.
<SMJ> MeQuerSat: I can't hide the playlist :(
<bindi> i just updated my system (11.10), and after a reboot, picture was all messed up. wrong resolution etc, opened nvidia-settings, it told me to do nvidia-xconfig, so I did, and rebooted
<MeQuerSat> kijutsu, the latest nvidia propitiatory drivers from the official repositories?
<bindi> no picture
<SMJ> and the Play/Stop/Rewind buttons are huge
<MeQuerSat> SMJ: not huge here
<MeQuerSat> SMJ: What playlist?
<MeQuerSat> SMJ: you can click at the left on Music to open the library (= no playlist)
<SMJ> what ever the part below the position slider is
<nlion> hey so I got a GPG error when running apt-get update. Any help?
<escott> bindi, do you know what was included in the update. kernel/xorg/nvidia etc?
<kijutsu> lunitik: there is no error -- the problem is the X window stops responding, and I get a log full of the server stuck in infinite loop and a log full of stacktrace
<bindi> escott: no, just a bunch of updates
<SMJ> VLC is a great music player
<MeQuerSat> SMJ: then install vlc?
<nlion> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Sidewinder1> SMJ, Perhaps have a look at the KDE version, "Juke?"
<nlion> can anyone help me debug that?
<MeQuerSat> kijutsu, what is the exact video driver youre using?
<lunitik> Clemantine is nice if you want a player... juke is very limited
<bekks> nlion: 404 means file not found.
<SMJ> but I'm crazy and upgraded to precise, and VLC keeps crashing, so I'll just try alternatives
<nlion> is that repository nonexistent?
<nlion> thanks bekks
<kijutsu> MeQuerSat: nvidia-current, which is a meta package (i believe)
<MeQuerSat> SMJ: rhythmbox looks like this: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/screenshots/rhythmbox-main.png
 * Sidewinder1 Is listening to Rythmbox, as we speak.. :D
<MeQuerSat> kijutsu, you can open Synaptic, search for "nvidia" and look which are installed
<SMJ> yes, all kinds of useless stuff. vlc looks like this http://www.bablotech.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/vlc-media-player-100-rc1.png
<kijutsu> MeQuerSat: nope.  I don't have time before Xorg decides to lock up.
<MeQuerSat> kijutsu, it can be done via command line, but Im not sure how
<lunitik> kijutsu, dpkg -l *nvidia*
<kijutsu> MeQuerSat: according to apt-cache showpkg nvidia-current -- it's 195.36.24-0ubuntu1
<kijutsu> For the record.. I'm using 10.04-LTS
<SMJ> Sidewinder1: is juke a command line program?
<MeQuerSat> SMJ: then use mplayer or smplayer
<Lubomir> argh
<lunitik> SMJ, no... it is a minimalistic KDE player
<Lubomir> i installed grub again
<Lubomir> with sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<Lubomir> and after reboot i get again the minimalistic grub command line
<SMJ> I'll try smplayer
 * lunitik pokes mplayer2
<MeQuerSat> Lubomir, did you use /dev/sdX or /dev/sda ?
<bencc> how can I flush the dns?
<Lubomir> dev/sda
<bencc> ping gives me correct IP on one machine but on the other the old IP
<escott> Lubomir, did you have sda1 mounted on /mnt at the time you ran that command
<Lubomir> before i mount the right root partition to the right place
<Lubomir> escott:yes
<MeQuerSat> bencc: I believe sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start       will do the job
<SMJ> smplayer looks good
<MeQuerSat> bencc: if that doesnt work, you can do a "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<bencc> MeQuerSat: still old IP
<Sidewinder1> SMJ, Although it can be started via cli, it's a KDE based (I believe) GUI player; not too top-heavy, IMHO.
<Lubomir> that cant be normal! How should a normal user use ubuntu?!? He installs it, run the updates and after that its broken
<bencc> MeQuerSat: still old IP
<relik> how can you encrypt the home directory after installation of ubuntu 11.10?
<MeQuerSat> Lubomir, that rarely happens
<bencc> MeQuerSat: I also tried to restart
<escott> relik, yes
<relik> escott: but how?
<escott> !ecryptfs | relik
<greves> hello, i have a question about dual booting
<MeQuerSat> bencc: then try this: sudo aptitude install nscd
<MeQuerSat> bencc: and then run: sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<kijutsu> bencc: try using 'sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart'
<bencc> why do I need nscd?
<MeQuerSat> its the dns caching daemon
<escott> relik, was hoping there would be an ecryptfs suggestion. evidently there isn't. its a bit involved so its probably easiest to create a new user with encrypted home and then migrate
<SMJ> juke is curses-based player, you must mean Juk...
<bencc> do I need to install a caching daemon to clean the cache?
<MeQuerSat> Lubomir, what was the output after which you ran the grub-install command?
<MeQuerSat> bencc: networking restart should work
<relik> hmmm let me check how
<escott> relik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<greves> can anyone advise me on dual booting? just bought a machine with no OS, i will primarily use win7 which i haven't installed yet, i have a 1TB hard drive - what is the best way to partition for ubuntu?
<Lubomir> MeQuerSat: that it installed successfully and with no errors
<phlux> Hey guys, I had to reboot my Ubuntu system, and I booted into a grub> prompt
<bencc> MeQuerSat:  example.com gives me the old IP but www.example.com the new IP
<kijutsu> greves: you can install windows 7, then install ubuntu afterwards, and I'm pretty sure that Ubuntu will resize the existing partition and modify the boot record automatically.
<bencc> MeQuerSat:  that's weird
<phlux> not sure why, but root (hd0,0) won't do anything, nor will setup (hd0)
<MeQuerSat> bencc: but its not the fault of ubuntu
<phlux> so any help getting this thing booted would be appreciated
<MeQuerSat> bencc: restart your router?
<kijutsu> greves: or install windows 7 as usual, and leave a 50-ish gig partition at the end of your drive for use with partition.
<kijutsu> .,..ubuntu rather
<greves> kijutsu: is it easy/possible to make a relatively small ubuntu partition, and save most larger files to the windows partition?
<SMJ> JuK is great too
<bencc> MeQuerSat: ubuntu is a vbox guest but the win host gives new IP
<bencc> MeQuerSat: so I don't think it's the router
<greves> like, can i "share" the drive between windows and ubutu?
<lunitik> greves, sure
<xaxes> thanks all.. bye ;)
<kijutsu> greves: i'm not sure how well Linux can write to NTFS yet.  I know for a long time it was very touch and go.
<MeQuerSat> Lubomir, phlux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Use_Boot-Repair_Graphical_Tool
<phlux> Anyone?
<phlux> Thanks
<lunitik> greves, I would recommend creating a separate drive for it rather than the windows c: though
<kijutsu> lunitik: fat32 you think?
<RoadsterGT> how can i edit grub so it loads automatically the 4th option at boot select? (windows that is)
<lunitik> kijutsu, ntfs is fine
<hayxor> i have had goos luck with dual booting wins and ubuntu- but i think ut helps for beginners to install windows first then linux
<hayxor> good*
<lunitik> kijutsu, that is what ntfs-3g is for
<greves> lunitik: how big should i make the ubuntu drive to be useable?
<MeQuerSat> kijutsu, ntfs has great read+write support nowadays
<kijutsu> lunitik: i wasn't aware NTFs writing has been made functional.  About time that's been incorperated :)
<greves> lunitik: assuming i'll just save anything bigger than a few hundred MB direct to the windows partition
<Lubomir> 352MB download for reinstall grub. HAHAHA :D
<RoadsterGT> how can i edit grub so it loads automatically the 4th option at boot select? (windows that is)
<lunitik> greves, I would recommend at least 5 gigs, and something like 15 gigs for c: ... then utilizing tweak UI to move Windows apps to d: and share d: on both systems
<lunitik> kijutsu, that is why I am recommending a smallish c: and a larger secondary partition to be shared
<MeQuerSat> Lubomir, you can also install the boot-repair program from the live-cd..
<greves> lunitik: that sounds like a good idea...
<phlux> MeQuerSat: I can't boot from that grub prompt somehow?
<greves> lunitik: so then my drives would be: /dev/sda1 (15gb c:), sda2 (960gb d:), sda3 (15gb ubuntu), sda4 (2gb swap)
<greves> lunitik: something like that?
<lunitik> greves, it is actually good practice anyway, that way you can reinstall the main windows system every so often to ensure best performance
<MeQuerSat> phlux, probably not
<phlux> That sucks
<phlux> Thanks, MeQuerSat. I'll give it a download.
<xsinick> what channel can I talk about the trends of ubuntu
<lunitik> greves, well, I would recommend a small /boot partition of maybe 300mb to keep grub safe as well
<xsinick> and it's  new look?
<greves> lunitik: oh speaking of that, i was planning to use norton ghost to make a backup of the windows install + ninite downloads
<Lubomir> i take an other distribution... i tought i give ubuntu a try on the laptop of a friend. that was a good try. I dont want to loose any more time. i will use my own distribution. check zevenos-neptune. its debian based with my own compiled kernel based on vanilla sources and so on
<lunitik> greves, unless you are familiar with the Windows boot manager
<greves> lunitik: so i'd need another partition for that, no?
<MeQuerSat> greves: you should keep the small OS partitions at the beginning of the drive
<lunitik> greves, yes, for /boot
<wolfmitchell> Hey
<lunitik> greves, 15 gigs is more than enough to not even need to share drives on the Ubuntu system... Windows 7 is HUGE though
<greves> so what should my drive setup be assuming i want ~15gb c:, ~15gb /, ~2gb swap, ~x00mb /boot, ~15gb c:/ ghost
<greves> well i've got 1tb to play with
<greves> is it easy with tweakui to default all app installs to d:?
<greves> so like if i install 10 gigs of adobe nonsense, that will all be on d:?
<shibin> hai all when I try to update my ubuntu I got stuck with this error The package burg-theme-picchio needs to be reinstalled ,, please help ?
<lunitik> greves, part 1: 500mb /boot; part 2: 15 gig windows c:\; part 3: 5 gb Ubuntu (can use a swap file); part 4: shared drive (d:\ and say /home/$USER/stuff/
<MeQuerSat> I would do this: 100mb /boot ~ 30gb C:/ ~ 20gb ubuntu ~ 2gb swap ~ rest for D:/
<jaylad> i need help with unix file permissions
<lunitik> greves, you can move it there via tweak ui, yes... if adobe obeys the new programs folder
<greves> and what about the ghost copy of fresh C: install
<lunitik> jaylad, ok... with respect to what?
<hayxor> i would just out the ubunut on their and acess the windows files that way with dual boot
<MeQuerSat> greves: just dump that in D:/
<shibin>  The package burg-theme-picchio needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. how to remove this
<hayxor> they are all their as a file system you can browse
<lunitik> greves, d: or a usb stick to keep it safer
<greves> MeQuerSat: i thought the idea was that it's not mounted in case of any corruption ?
<M4d3L> hi. how I can make a speedtest from ssh ?
<MeQuerSat> greves: its only a ghost copy afterall
<MeQuerSat> I dont even like them
<M4d3L> I want to know the connection speed of my server
<jaylad> well i wanted to stop users from being able to read files out side their home folder and i fucked up abit because ive taken all their permissions away
<MeQuerSat> jaylad: first you can do a "sudo chown user:group /home/user"
<MeQuerSat> and replace user and group by the username and the group they are in
<MeQuerSat> M4d3L, create a 100mb test file and download it? :)
<bazhang> jaylad, watch the language here, no cursing
<jaylad> iim sorry
<greves> MeQuerSat: well, assuming that at some point i get a crippling virus on windows 7, wouldnt it be hard to reload the ghost image if it was just on D:?
<martianlobster> which device is the cdrom?  I tried /dev/sr0 /dev/scd0, so far no luck
<Gentoo64> martianlobster, sr0 or cdrom
<MeQuerSat> greves: I dont know what you use to recover a system, but I think it should be possible to browse the D:/ drive for the ghost-image
<martianlobster> sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=gaga1.iso
<martianlobster> dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<MeQuerSat> martian, do a "ls /dev"
<MeQuerSat> and see what its called
<M4d3L> MeQuerSat: I only have 10mbit connecter from home. it will not be a revelant test
<martianlobster> there are countless directories in /dev
<Gentoo64> /dev/cdrom is just a shortcut to sr0
<Gentoo64> sr0 is usually the proper one to use
<dssdsd> :)
<MeQuerSat> martian, then tru /dev/sr0
<MeQuerSat> try*
<greves> MeQuerSat, ok so going with your idea /boot, c:, /, swap, d:, which of those are primary / logical partitions?
<MeQuerSat> all OS and boot drives should be primary
<Mitochondria> !seen Mito
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<qwebirc6378> Hello
 * Mitochondria cries
<MeQuerSat> if you setup your drive as GPT you can have more than 4 primary partitions btw
<greves> MeQuerSat, d: should be primary too or no?
<greves> i don't see how that works if it comes after /swap and its primary
<MeQuerSat> why not set the drive up as GPT?
<MeQuerSat> then you can have them all as primary
<greves> oh ok
<greves> do i need to switch a jumper for that or it's in BIOS or... ?
<gatito> hola
<martianlobster> here is a listing of /dev   http://codepad.org/oxtz0uen
<orzo> Hello.  I understand the ubuntu .iso image works as a live cd.  This is via isolinux, non-emulated el torito, right?  I also believe these same images work as usb stick images.   Is there anything special that is done to make a dual-use image like this?
<MeQuerSat> greves, no, you can change it via a livecd
<MeQuerSat> its just how you format the hard drive
<jaylad> ive tryed using tried using chown and its still saying i have no permissions for that user
<MeQuerSat> jaylad, did you use "sudo" ?
<greves> MeQuerSat: ah, so i should do that before i install win7?
<jaylad> well im logged in as root so theres no need to
<MeQuerSat> greves: 	Yes, all versions can use GPT partitioned disks for data. Booting is only supported for 64-bit editions on UEFI-based systems.
<MeQuerSat> so windows 7 can only boot if you have an UEFI based system, do you have that?
<greves> MeQuerSat: i believe so. MSI h61ma-e35 b3
<MeQuerSat> I think thats uefi indewed
<MeQuerSat> indeed*
<MeQuerSat> the way I did it was boot from an ubuntu live cd, open gparted and formatted the hdd with partition table GPT
<greves> hmm. i'm just reading about putting program files on another drive, apparently it's not recommended by many people
<Si2100> you trying to dual boot Ubuntu n 7 ?
<Gentoo64> greves, what program files?
<MeQuerSat> greves, thats why I said a 30gb C:/ ;)
<greves> MeQuerSat ah.... well if i'm installing stuff like adobe and office probably need more than 30gb...
<RoadsterGT> HEY
<MeQuerSat> yeah, maybe 50 or 60 would be appropriate
<RoadsterGT> how can i install gpu driver?
<Si2100> greves, give it a 250gb
<wolfmitchell> The unity sidebar does not show if Firefox is maximised, but it does everywhere else.
<greves> i'm almost tempted to just go full ubuntu, and if it weren't for office i would
<greves> afaik theres not exactly a very reliable way to run MS office in linux.. no?
<Si2100> greves, you could put Office under wine ?
<MeQuerSat> greves: I went full ubuntu and just put Windows in a virtual machine in Ubuntu
<MeQuerSat> Office + wine = fail
<wolfmitchell> Nvm, it finally decided to work
<greves> ya wine won't do i think
<RoadsterGT> How to install proprietary graphics driver?
<Si2100> does
<greves> i am basically going to use the computer as an HTPC
<Si2100> i got Office 2007
<MeQuerSat> Im talking about the latest Office
<greves> will ubuntu have any video file format problems?
<MeQuerSat> 2003/2007 work, kinda
<Si2100> yeah
<Si2100> i use Thunderbird for Email
<MeQuerSat> greves: file format problems? not at all
<MeQuerSat> video display problems? maybe
<greves> ah...
<bekks> greves: codec problems is what you are meaning...
<greves> i want to run from the motherboards HDMI to 1920x1080 TV
<MeQuerSat> RoadsterGT, amd or nvidia?
<greves> bekks yes codec sorry
<RoadsterGT> Medjai, nvidia
<MeQuerSat> greves, youre using a sandybridge i3 ?
<greves> MeQuerSat sandy bridge celeron g530 (onboard graphics)
<MeQuerSat> ouch
<Medjai> What's that RoadsterGT ?
<greves> hey i'm not gaming here and reviews all say g530 can more than handle 1080p which is all i need
<MeQuerSat> I currently have a Intel Pentium G620 on a Z68 motherboard
<greves> plus i can drop in an ivy bridge later next year :)
<MeQuerSat> and I will drop ivy bridge in too :P
<MeQuerSat> but its pretty hard to display video without tearing
<greves> so will ubuntu have any problems showing 1920x1080 resolution on the tv?
<RoadsterGT> Medjai, nvidia 9600m gt
<RoadsterGT> MeQuerSat,
<RoadsterGT> sorry
<Medjai> lol I thought you meant him
<MeQuerSat> greves: you should really try it and see for yourself
<Medjai> just making sure
<greves> MeQuerSat: is that because onboard video drivers are lacking?
<MeQuerSat> RoadsterGT, so "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<MeQuerSat> greves: no, because drivers for Linux are lacking
<RoadsterGT> sweet
<RoadsterGT> ty MeQuerSat
<greves> MeQuerSat: that's what i mean. i know it will work fine in win7, but if it's going to have issues playing 1080p smoothly in ubuntu that will be a deal breaker
<MeQuerSat> greves: I have a better setup than you and Im having difficulties getting good 1080p playback
<greves> MeQuerSat drats... well, then maybe that will just rule out ubuntu altogether...
<MeQuerSat> if better intel video drivers get released, no problem
<MeQuerSat> but atm :/
<brondy> how do i edit the grub menu to make one partition the default and get rid of all the extra kernels  - this is 10 04 lts
<greves> MeQuerSat 720p no issues i suppose?
<MeQuerSat> well, tearing
<brontosaurusrex> greves, MeQuerSat so this intel gpus are supposed to have some sort of h264 decoding support, right?
<MeQuerSat> yeah, but its a pita to get that working under Linux
<MeQuerSat> greves: an ubuntu install will take 20 minutes
<brontosaurusrex> MeQuerSat, how is the technology called , was it quicksand or something like that?
<MeQuerSat> greves: just give it a try
<greves> MeQuerSat: are you using these? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2011Q3.html
<MeQuerSat> greves: im using the official ubuntu drivers
<MeQuerSat> probably the same as you posted
<brontosaurusrex> i have a smooth 1080p playback on an eee asus, but thats well supported nvidia ion
<MeQuerSat> 2.17.0 here atm
<brontosaurusrex> with nvidia drivers that is
<greves> well wtf is wrong with intel that they can't put out decent linux drivers
<MeQuerSat> well, playback is pretty smooth
<MeQuerSat> except for tearing
<MeQuerSat> cant wait for the intel devs to implement a working vsync option
<greves> hmmm
<greves> well, maybe i'll give it a shot
<greves> what is good virtualization software to install windows under?
<gmzlj> MeQuerSat: try mplayer-vaapi
<greves> and will my g530 handle that ok?
<gmzlj> MeQuerSat: don't know how to find it for ubuntu
<MeQuerSat> gmzlj, like I said before: its a pita to get that working
<dougl> does anyone have any suggestions for an alternative (more full featured/options) to the open gl screen saver that comes with ubuntu 10??
<MeQuerSat> greves: probably not
<gmzlj> MeQuerSat: vo=vaapi and it just works for me
<MeQuerSat> greves: but just give it a try
<greves> MeQuerSat: yeah, perhaps
<MeQuerSat> gmzlj, standard mplayer isnt built with vaapi
<gmzlj> MeQuerSat: yes, theres a fork
<MeQuerSat> gmzlj, care to give me a link?
<greves> MeQuerSat: would booting from a usb be a good enough representation of 1080p playback capabilities?
<gmzlj> archlinux packages mplayer-vaapi, which is where i use it
<gmzlj> so i don't know about ubuntu
<MeQuerSat> oh, ok
<jaylad> ok when i add a new user they don't have any permissions to their home folder but they can view files outside their home folder but not in. ive tried chown user /home/user to the user and its still not working. any help?
<gmzlj> but its in archlinux's community so its supported
<theadmin> gmzlj: lol, using Arch too?
<MeQuerSat> greves: yeah, it would be
<gmzlj> yes
<w1res> hi guys, I made a script I want to run when ubuntu starts up (for x11), what is the best location to put it?
<dougl> does anyone have any suggestions for an alternative (more full featured/options) to the open gl slide show screen saver that comes with ubuntu 10.4 - err?
<greves> MeQuerSat: ok i'll download the liveusb then and try that first... thanks for all the information. cheers!
<MeQuerSat> greves: oh, make sure to get the 64bit variant ;)
<theadmin> w1res: Search for "Startup Applications" in the dash
<gmzlj> theadmin: yes, why?
<Mitochondria> Running linux off a USB drive should be alright to play video files in 1080P. Assuming the system can handle it
<greves> MeQuerSat, yup already downloading
<theadmin> gmzlj: Ah not much, just I myself am an Arch user as well :D Mind pm'ing me?
<jaylad> ok when i add a new user they don't have any permissions to their home folder but they can view files outside their home folder but not in. ive tried chown user /home/user to the user and its still not working. any help?
<w1res> theadmin: that's what I used to start the script, but I just put it in my user directory, is that ok?
<greves> i'll just throw a 1080p file on the usb stick to try playing
<Mitochondria> UNetbootin allows for the installation of various Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive, so it's no different from a standard install, only it doesn't need a CD. It can create a dual-boot install, or replace the existing OS entirely.
<theadmin> w1res: Sure, though a better place is ~/bin or ~/.local/bin
<greves> ah i love 50Mbps line... download already complete :)
<MeQuerSat> 50mbps? tsss
<MeQuerSat> 120mbit ;)
<w1res> thanks
<MeQuerSat> but yeah, gotta love the ubuntu servers
<jaylad> is any one here any good with unix file permissions?
<lkwells_> I have a question about a graphics card?
<bekks> lkwells_: Maybe you have a question? :)
<MeQuerSat> jaylad, what did the command line say when you did a "sudo -i"
<Mitochondria> Ubuntu servers ****ing me, or perhaps linux just hates my wireless card.
<theadmin> jaylad: Most of us are.
<jaylad> i didn't sudo im logged in as root
<lkwells_> yep i guess i need one for ubuntu 11,10 o?
<Sidewinder1> jaylad, That sounds strange; I know that's not helping but if a new user doesn't have access to their own /home, perhaps you set it up incorrectly? Just a WAG on my part..
<MeQuerSat> jaylad, then what did the command line say after you did the "chown"
<alien2050> jaylad: did you try a chown -R (recursive) otherwise it won't work
<alien2050> there are a lot of dot files in users home directories
<jaylad> nothing just did it but the user still doesn't have any file permissions
<greves> MeQuerSat: dunno about yours but mine is just a personal home connection for ~$30/month :)
<alien2050> be sure you're IN the /home directory
<alien2050> of the user
<junglejim> Hi, anyone know what happened to the Karmic archives? They were there last week on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ but now they are no longer there ????
<MeQuerSat> greves, 70 euros/moth here :/
<theadmin> junglejim: Karmic is EOL, so no big surprise.
<alien2050> otherwise you can scrap a lot of things
<greves> MeQuerSat: including ~500 channels of IPTV
<greves> MeQuerSat and the iptv digital box, etc
<MeQuerSat> greves: who watches tv anymore?
<greves> MeQuerSat: my girlfriend watches all the import korean and indian soap operas here (taiwan)... hah
<lkwells_> it told me it would have trouble since it didn't reconize the VGA card i had (on the motherboard)
<greves> MeQuerSat: can't download those on BT
<MeQuerSat> yeah, cant download something that horrible
<greves> exactly
<junglejim> theadmin: Hmmm ... so what happens now? I'm currently on Maverick but I use the PHP from Karmic (5.2.x) as some of my software only works with 5.2.x
<penguin_03> i built some packages from deb-source the version i labeled them is the same as currently provided in the repos however the update manager seems to want to overwrite them is there a way to fix this?
<theadmin> junglejim: Now? Well, everything Karmic-related will be removed from everywhere but http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<lkwells_> the display works but has very slow refresh rate
<jaylad> just created a new user now and its saying this when i log in "Could not chdir to home directory /home/jamiepptest: Permission denied
<jaylad> -bash: /home/jamiepptest/.bash_profile: Permission denied
<jaylad> "
<luca_bi> I'm using OCRfeeder but the text is not the same that pdf
<greves> MeQuerSat: gotta get to sleep, 4:30am. cya
<luca_bi> How can I do?
<dj_who> hi all
<luca_bi> I want to transform a pdf in a file text
<luca_bi> or in a file cvs
<dj_who> I have problem with dvb-t on ubuntu
<junglejim> theadmin: so that means that there are no more updates especially security updates for Karmic. How do I get to use PHP 5.2.x then  ... as all the new versions of ubuntu install PHP 5.3.x ??
<luca_bi> because  i want to put them on line
<dj_who> can somebody help
<luca_bi> how can i do?
<dj_who> ?
<penguin_03> i built some packages from deb-source the version i labeled them is the same as currently provided in the repos however the update manager seems to want to overwrite them is there a way to fix this?
<yeats> !details | dj_who
<ubottu> dj_who: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yeats> !pin | penguin_03
<ubottu> penguin_03: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lkwells_> any hardware wizards here?
<kathikeyan> Hey, What's wrong?
<penguin_03> yeats, that doesn't really fix the problem if there (really) are updates available for the package i want to see them and probably install them too
<lkwells_> well i need a video card for 11.10?
<dj_who> Ubuntu 11.10 DVB-t card: MD95700 modules seems to load properly, femon and tzap showing than are  about 40% siglan 100%snr  ber andunc are "0" but when i'm trying to watch in vlc i get "scrambled" picture
<lkwells_> when 11.10 installed it said graphics would have problems but i installed anyway
<kathikeyan> you running dual boot
<kathikeyan> ?
<dj_who> what is interesting on the top of the picture i see "good" picsels
<lkwells_> no just ubuntu nothing else
<dj_who> so i no for example what station is playing now
<luca_bi> How can I convert a pdf scannered in a file cvs
<luca_bi> ?
<kathikeyan> i had the same issue when i use both windows and ubuntu
<kathikeyan> now, it is fine, i am using only ubunut
<AlTheKiller> Anyone know if there's a way to tell ubiquity not to install the bootloader?
<skilz> Anyone know an OSD program that works with Fluxbox to show volume when I change it & when I press caps lock ect?
<penguin_03> yeats, did you notice the part where it says "so you should probably not do this on an Ubuntu system."?
<jaylad> i add a new user and they don't have permissions to their home folder. whats the best course of action?
<win2linux> ? How can I fix synaptic, it wont start when i click on icon, if I do gksudo it doesn't start and if i use sudo only it bounces on then off I have removed and purged it and reinstalled it same thing
<lkwells_> can anyone recommend a graphics card for 11.10?
<dj_who> also i try to record TS stream and play it on windows and it is broken
<dj_who> so i know that TS decoding is working properly
<skilz> lkwells_, A $50 one
<jaylad> mequersat
<fish__> hello, I am having trouble starting ubuntu could someone please help me.
<lkwells_> skitz great
<jaylad> mequersat,
<wapiflapi> hi
<phibxr> fish__, if you describe your trouble, it's going to be a bit easier for someone to help you out.
<lkwells_> skitz i missed the model and company sorry
<dj_who> that's everything i think, anyone can help?
<MeQuerSat> jaylad, yes?
<jaylad> i add a new user and they don't have permissions to their home folder. whats the best course of action?
<MeQuerSat> exactly as I described earlier...
<fish__> okay.when i boot, it goes to the console and i get a message saying "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility" *starting CUPS printing spooler/server could someone please help??
<jaylad> what was that
<jaylad> ?
<bekks> jaylad: How do you add them? did you create their folders before? If so, dont do it.
<lkwells_> can anyone recommend a graphics card for 11.10?
<jaylad> i just typed adduser
<jaylad> and the username
<dj_who> femon saying:
<dj_who> options dvb_usb_cxusb force_lna_activation=1
<dj_who> soty
<dj_who> sory
<dj_who> femon saying: status SCVYL | signal  45% | snr 100% | ber 0 | unc 0 | FE_HAS_LOCK
<lkwells_> hello?
<bekks> !hcl | lkwells_
<ubottu> lkwells_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<fish__> Stopping system V runlevel compatibility  starting cups printing spooler/server I get this error when trying to start ubuntu
<fellayaboy> !wacom
<fellayaboy> how do i install wacom tablets for 11.04
<awdwd> Hi, can i use the Wubi installer to get 64bit ubuntu? or is it only for 32bit ubuntu?
<dssdsd> sdssd
<stephen_> greetings from Tanzania!
<MeQuerSat> lkwells_, any nvidia card
<lkwells_> thanks MeQuerSat
<lkwells_> so nvidia cards are evga also?
<lkwells_> i mean that is one of their brands?
<bekks> evga? never heard of it.
<yeats> lkwells_: yes - I have an evga nvidia card
<ManaPirated> jump #debian
<Shirakawasuna> I'm having issues resolving certain hosts (I think). I've tried different DNS but not much improvement (I normally use 8.8.8.8, tried 4.2.21, now using ISPs). e.g. I try to load this page: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/marlin-gets-unity-progress-bar-support.html#more and it just sits there after loading a small amount of the page, presumably waiting for the rest of the elements to load (perhaps on another server - image server, et
<Shirakawasuna> c).
<FloodBot1> Shirakawasuna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shirakawasuna> now google is doing it :/
<liuxu> aha
<bowie> hi, everybody! :)
<bowie> guys, I;m sorry for noobish questions and for asking them here, but maybe somebody knows what is sgfxi thing is?
<bowie> i need to install video driver
<bowie> and have no idea how does it work
<UncleTuna> help.ubuntu.com
<Sidewinder1> bowie, Please state the graphics card under use..
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: I've never used it... so I don't know whether it's necessary.
<bowie> i have nvidia fx 5500
<Shirakawasuna> hmmm
<Shirakawasuna> I think I had one of those once
<Shirakawasuna> is that AGP, bowie?
<Sidewinder1> bowie, Have you enabled "Restricted Extras" in your repositories in Synaptic?
<xangua> !nvidia | bowie
<ubottu> bowie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bowie> actually I'm using AV linux which is based on debian and I'm sorry for asking such question there but Instructions on the web site gave me nothing :(
<default__> I Can help irssi in Portugueses please
<yeats> !pt | default__
<ubottu> default__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: k... well ubuntu has some helper apps that debian doesn't for this kind of thing.
<Sidewinder1> Yea, what xangua and ubottu said..
<bowie> y..
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: you're going to need to install an older version-type of the nvidia driver, most likely. It's part of the NV30 series.
<fluvvell> long term ubuntu user seeks help with failed upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. No desktop controls, unity not running, no gnome-panel. Have run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and no success even with all user settings in home directory hidden in a backup folder.
<Sidewinder1> bowie, Gotta read the "how-tos".
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: though you might also be able to use nouveau - do you need high-performance graphics for gaming?
<escott> fluvvell, have you tried installing and choosing unity-2d from the login menu
<Shirakawasuna> fluvvell: try making a new test user and logging in with them - it's better than attempting to find all user settings
<fluvvell> escott, nope, just did and thanks. so whats the deal there?
<bowie> in fact
<bowie> yes
<bowie> really
<bowie> for game dev
<FloodBot1> bowie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Space-Duck> How can I enable mod_rewrite in xubuntu? I've already change allow_override all  but I still get a 404.
<fluvvell> I have an ASUS motherboard with built in intel graphics, surely this is fairly standard?
<escott> fluvvell, if unity 2d is working but unity is not then its a video card issue. you may need to install proprietary drivers with jockey-gtk to get your video card to work
<fluvvell> escott, will do that now.
<yeats> Space-Duck: 'sudo a2enmod rewrite'?
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: k. That's actually a really old card to be using for that. Or is it a quadro fx 5500?
<fluvvell> escott, intel graphics needs proprietory drivers???
<escott> fluvvell, if your graphics are intel then there are no proprietary drivers for that. its possible that an older intel may not be supported well enough for unity
<fluvvell> escott, motherboard less than a year old!!
<Space-Duck> yeats, ERROR: Module rewrite not properly enabled: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/rewrite.load is a real file, not touching it
<bowie> Shirakawasuna, no, but i need it for old school 8 bit games, without driver it will lag ;(
<bekks> fluvvell: That doesnt mean it has a current graphics chipset onboard.
<escott> fluvvell, what kind of chipset do you have
<brontosaurusrex> Space-Duck, did you restart server?
<fluvvell> escott, intel 915 i think, just going to look now
<Space-Duck> brontosaurusrex, yep. I made touched the rewrite.load file when I edited it
<Space-Duck> Do I need to chmod it?
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: ok, so two options
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: 1) proprietary driver, probably need to use one of the older packages: http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers#non-free_drivers
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: so this will be nvidia-173 or nvidia-96, you'll have to see which one support geforce 5 / NV30 cards
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: 2) nouveau with gallium 3d. This is still experimental, but might 'just work'.
<yeats> Space-Duck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1180112
<fluvvell> escott, i915 driver loaded, lspci reports intel integrated graphics. i5 motherboard iirc
<bowie> Shira, tnx, bro, but the problem is i don't know how to install it
<bowie> i mean i'm a noob
<crassus> Hi, so is there anyway I can sync my ebooks on my Ubuntu computer with my Nook, other than Calibre?
<dr_willis> the addational-drivers tool is the normal way to install nvidia drivers.
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: that first link should help you out - it includes installation instructions for debian.
<fluvvell> bekks, how current would it need to be???? since when did ubuntu only support the most current of video drivers?
<bowie> <Shirakawasuna> thanks a lot!
<bekks> fluvvell: No one said that.
<bekks> fluvvell: That was a remark regarding a very special chipset mentioned.
<spoq> yo ubuntu
<escott> fluvvell, intel marketing always confuses me. i dont understand how you can have 915 and core i5 in the same system
<fluvvell> bekks, sorry not following re: very special chipset.
<Shirakawasuna> bowie: np! Just make sure you're using the right version. I *think* you want -173, but I'm not positive.
<fluvvell> escott, just reporting lsmod
<escott> fluvvell, if you have something marketed as a pentium or a centrino then you actually have a chip that is a few years old
<fluvvell> escott, I put the motherboard in, and unless im mistaken (which i'll know once i dig out the box) its cpu is an i5
<Space-Duck> yeats, I followed the steps there and still get a 404.  a2enmod rewrite: returns: Module rewrite already enabled
<bowie> <Shirakawasuna> yup, i used it in ubuntu (it was easy to install there) just need to find how to make it work on this distro :)
<ryan__> Hi. Is there a way I can install programs from older Ubuntu repositories using Ubuntu 11.10?
<jrib> ryan__: like?
<ryan__> Natty is what I was wanting to install from
<jrib> ryan__: what software?
<escott> fluvvell, i dont think anything currently marketed as a core i-series has a 915 anything in it
<jrib> !who | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * dr_willis hops this isent anotehr person trying to install gnome2 again. :)
<fluvvell> escott, i wonder if that kernel module shouldn't be there then?
<ryan__> jrib: I wanted to install the package ubuntu-wallpapers
<win2linux> ?
<dr_willis> ryan__:  you could always just get the .deb of it and extact the wallpapers if you wanted the images
<ryan__> How can I do that?
<jrib> ryan__: isn't that still available? Did some wallpapers get lost?  I would just do what dr_willis suggested if so
<fluvvell> escott, its a p7h55-m ASUS motherboard, and therefore either an i3 or an i5
<xangua> !info ubuntu-wallpapers | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: ubuntu-wallpapers (source: ubuntu-wallpapers): Ubuntu Wallpapers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.32.1 (oneiric), package size 2478 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<dr_willis> i got 10gb of wallpapers ive collected. :) i dont worry about them much
<ryan__> I didn't upgrade, it was a fresh install. I do not currently have the natty wallpapers.
<escott> fluvvell, 915 is what the driver is called in lsmod. i thought you were reading that from your lspci
<dr_willis> mosyt likely any old wallpapers are avail in some repo packages.
<MVanDruff> does anyone know how to set up a media share so that i can stream video music and pictures to say an x box or a ps3
<win2linux> Syanptic package manager doesn't start when i click on icon, when i use terminal gksudo it doesn't start and when I use sudo it bounces on then off instantly and i have an error message or somthing, i've removed it and purged all config files and reinstalled it again same thing happens using gnome 3 classic on 11.10 any suggestions
<fluvvell> escott, sorry for the confusion, i did both and reported both.
<dr_willis> MVanDruff:  meditomb can do that.. perhaps other 'dlna' servers can also..  i imagine most can
<vvompy> hi, I encrypted via GUI half a year ago my external partition and wrote down the generated passphrase, but forgot the password that I had to type in every time when I opened the encrypted filesystem via the GUI. I thought the password is not necessary, do I still have a possibility to reopen my hdd?
<escott> fluvvell, what does glxinfo | grep renderer say
<Pelo> I get realy crappy scrolling with the mouse wheel in firefox, how do I fix that ?
<MVanDruff> dr_willis, is meditomb in the repository?
<bazhang> MVanDruff, mediatomb
<dr_willis> MVanDruff:  try an apt-cache search and see...
<xangua> Pelo: disable smooth scroll on firefox preferences
<fluvvell> escott, cool! thanks, haven't used that one before :-) Open renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Desktop x86/MMX/SSE2
<ryan__> How can I install the .deb file of the Ubuntu Natty wallpapers in Ubuntu 11.10 (the package ubuntu-wallpapers)
<escott> vvompy, it depends on what kind of encryption this is, but usually you have a short password 8-16 characters that you can remember which unlocks a longer file with a full length key of some kind. so if you have that original unencrypted file
<dr_willis> ryan__: get the .deb  and sudo dpkg -i foo.deb  is one way
<escott> fluvvell, that looks good
<fluvvell> :)
<escott> fluvvell, does glxgears work
<Pelo> xangua, nothing ,
<fluvvell> escott, a bit clunky but yes.
<Pelo> xangua, if it helps, it's like the scroll wheels makes it scroll 1/8"
<escott> fluvvell, it should be smooth (even if it were fully cpu it should still be smooth)
<fluvvell> ie not smoothly. on this laptop (a much older hp) its smoothe as butter.
<vvompy> escott: i guess it was ecryptfs..do you know how to test my passphrase ?
<geekette86> slt
<escott> fluvvell, then something is off. you should be getting a framerate=to your refresh rate. what are you getting
<fluvvell> escott, yes framerate reading off at 60fps, but it sure as heck isn't
<dj_who> fluvvell try vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<Zeranoe> How can I tell where my flash drive is mounted from? Such as /dev/xxx, how can I find which one corresponds to my flashdrive?
<fluvvell> dj_who, Ahh!! just rebooting, I had 5 X sessions running apparently!!!!!!
<escott> vvompy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<escott> Zeranoe, type "mount" at the command line and it will tell you what is mounted where
<ryan__> How can I find the .deb package of a certain file from the Ubuntu repositories, and then install it using terminal?
<blackwire> i have a little problem
<fluvvell> escott, dj_who, still jerky gears.
<escott> Zeranoe, sudo blkid will map uuids to devices
<MVanDruff> dr_willis, according to media tomb it should already be here how do i enable it?
<escott> ryan__, install and use apt-file or use packages.ubuntu.com
<dbugger> Hey guys!
<dbugger> What is the folder for the Gedit plugins? I cant seem to find it...
<enigma> hi any have ideas for this >>    Cannot install 'ia32-libs'      is comes then i try istall skype in ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> MVanDruff:  no idea.  read its docs/guides.
<dr_willis> MVanDruff:  i just recall reading it was designed to do that.
<Kasei1> hey guys, i have a problem with my ethernet, it is only runing on 10Mbps. Card and router support 100Mbps. using ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg on leads to a disconnect of the connection, setting it back to 10 duplex full autoneg on let me connect again
<alessandro97> xdcc send
<Kasei1> its an Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114
<alessandro97> pd
<escott> enigma, the way i386 is handled has changed in 11:10. it now uses multiarch. you just install package:i386 for the libraries you need. get an updated deb of skype or manually install the dependencies
<win2linux> solved my problem, if it happens to anyone go into settings>universal access>toggle screen reader on and off causes synaptic to crash
<Effex> Is it possible to stop the screen from powering down after 10 minutes of inactivity while using a fullscreen terminal?
<dj_who> I repeat my question more compact:
<win2linux> i meant screen reader causes synaptic to crash toggling it on then off fixes the problem
<dr_willis> Effex:  you mean the console? or in an X terminal?
<Effex> Console
<dj_who> Ubuntu 11.10 DVB-t card: MD95700 modules seems to load properly, femon and tzap showing than are  about 40% siglan 100%snr  ber andunc are "0" but when i'm trying to watch in vlc i get "scrambled" picture.
<dj_who> What is interesting that on the top of the picture i see "good" picsels. So i no for example what station is playing now, also i try to record TS stream and play it on windows and it is broken , so i know that TS decoding is working properly. Femon saying: status SCVYL | signal  45% | snr 100% | ber 0 | unc 0 | FE_HAS_LOCK
<FloodBot1> dj_who: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Effex:  theres a setting for it.. but i forget where/how.
<escott> fluvvell, im afraid im not sure how to debug this. you can doublecheck that the glxinfo is correct and look through the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ResQue> i am running ubuntu 11.04 and something seems to be randomly changeing the start location of the stack, i need to disable this any ideas? maybe its grsecurity or apparmor
<dj_who> any one can help?
<phaktor> I just updated to Ubuntu 11.10, and now it does not detect any HID devices (mouse/keyboard) that I plug in. Anybody have any information about this type of bug?
<enigma> thankyou
<escott> ResQue, try disabling through /proc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#Address_Space_Layout_Randomisation_.28ASLR.29
<fluvvell> escott, i'm not highly impressed with this upgrade. My experience has been that the one before a long term release seems to be the most fraught with "user suprise!!" issues, oneric is no exeption.
<ResQue> escott: thanks, sounds like what i need.
<nyarlatotep> hello everybody
<fluvvell> however, I've got it working at least in ubuntu 2D. But this system is fully capable of much more. I'll go digging in the Xorg Logs
<nyarlatotep> is there anyone with Sony Vaio f11?
<escott> fluvvell, you might try reinstalling. but the core i-series should be well supported
<genii-around> phaktor: Did the machine just warm reboot, or actual power-off power-on cycle since the upgrade?
<phaktor> genii-around : I'm pretty sure I've done both. I'll go power cycle it again (just rebooted over ssh and it seems to be hanging)
<fluvvell> escott, yes I'd agree with the support expectations. Funny how if i try to switch back to the 3d desktop I just get background picture.
<escott> fluvvell, you could try and start unity from tty1 (you will have to export DISPLAY=:0 firt
<escott> fluvvell, just run unity --replace from tty1 after setting the display variable
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. Is there a GUI for mencoder any1 can recomend? TIA!
<morri> hoi guys
<silvina> hhgggfg
<bazhang> nimbiotics, winff ?
<silvina> kkk
<bazhang> silvina, english here please
<fluvvell> escott, yep thats working...
<UncleTuna> bazhang, that was...no?
<nimbiotics> bazhang: but im having trouble converting mkv with multi lang choices in winff
<silvina> oh,yes,of course
<silvina> hello
<bazhang> nimbiotics, converting to what
<ResQue> escott: nice work mate, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. if anyone else is interested to disable random stack start location run this "sysctl -w kernel.randomize_va_space=0"
<nimbiotics> bazhang: to avi or any other decent format
<bazhang> nimbiotics, m4v?
<silvina> say me?'
<bazhang> silvina, ubuntu support question?
<nimbiotics> bazhang: that a package?
<silvina> cose dice??
<morri> are there any known issues with the cutrrent email programmes such as evolution or thunderbird in terms of connecting to microsoft exchange servers?
<brontosaurusrex> nimbiotics, if you are trying to just get rid of extra languages there are better options
<bazhang> !it | silvina
<ubottu> silvina: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<junglejim> I need to downgrade my PHP to 5.2.x from 5.3.x  Certain software I currently use requires it. I found all these link explaining how to do it but they no longer work because they show you how to use the Karmic archives to downgrade but as those archives no longer exist on archive.ubuntu.com  http://askubuntu.com/questions/61101/downgrade-php-to-php5-2  http://askubuntu.com/questions/47103/how-to-downgrade-from-php-5-3-to-php-5-2-in-ubunt
<phaktor> genii-around : just finished power cycling , No love. I'v'e got one mouse plugged in though a kvm and one straight to the box neither move the cursor. the keyboard is useless aswell.
<escott> !pinning | junglejim
<ubottu> junglejim: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nimbiotics> brontosaurusrex: please xplain yourself. I have many different videos, some of them multifiles, and i only need one language
<nimbiotics> brontosaurusrex: and all mkv
<bazhang> nimbiotics, I use handbrake for that
<Sidewinder1> nimbiotics, There is Nero for linux but one has to pay$, I only mention it as it's an alternitive for re-encoding..
<j-pad> hey guys, im having a problem when i plug in my headphones my computer mutes
<brontosaurusrex> nimbiotics, http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/
<brontosaurusrex> nimbiotics, but check if this is in repos first
<UncleTuna> plug them into the headphone port...
<nimbiotics> brontosaurusrex: OK, THX a lot!
<j-pad> yes
<genii-around> phaktor: Are you ssh'd in as well?
<brontosaurusrex> nimbiotics, it will allow you to remux the videos without reconversions and let you just keep the tracks you need
<bazhang> nimbiotics, handbrake is really what you need here
<phaktor> genii-around : Yes I can ssh in
<nimbiotics> brontosaurusrex: what does remux mean?
<brontosaurusrex> nimbiotics, repack
<nimbiotics> brontosaurusrex: OIC, thx'
<Kellear> hello
<genii-around> phaktor: I would suggest to make sure xserver-xorg-input-evdev is installed
<escott> j-pad, if you have a newer laptop with intel sound then it could be that that output port for the headphones is being confused with something else (like the digital output) and its just being routed wrong. you might look at debugging hda sound tips from alsa
<nimbiotics> bazhang: will also check handbrake, THX
 * fluvvell steps back off the tardis a bit dazed...
<phaktor> genii-around : already installed
<j-pad> ok escot how do i do that?...btw if i leave them plugged in & restart my comp they work but once i unplug them & plug them back in it stops again
<escott> j-pad, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<Kellear> I just installed a software (lmms), it works fine but it's not in the top-left icon (on xubuntu where are all my softwares icons) how can I put it there?
<junglejim> escott: thx ... I'll check it out
<UncleTuna> How do I mute server msg's? Join/Exit/Disco/Etc...
<bazhang> UncleTuna, what client
<UncleTuna> bazhang: 1 moment...
<junglejim> ubottu: thx, I'll check it out
<ubottu> junglejim: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phaktor> genii-around : it's like the entire ubs subsystem is not working (I see some hubs but none of the devices I have plugged in)
<phaktor> er USB
<UncleTuna> this is embarrassing.
<magpii> my firestarter firewall keeps stopping. can someone tell me how to produce a log file for it please
<JeffM> How can I bridge two network interfaces without losing network connectivity on the bridging computer? I have tried to use IP Route, but it is throwing errors
<escott> !ics | JeffM
<ubottu> JeffM: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<BluesKaj> JeffM, add the bridged and networked pcs IPs to /etc/hosts.allow , on all machines
<genii-around> phaktor: dmesg is not seeing them when plug in/out ?
<UncleTuna> mmm, leftovers from T-Day...bbl.
<phaktor> genii-around : Nope
<genii-around> phaktor: Does that machine have internet?
<phaktor> yea
<genii-around> phaktor: If you have pastebinit installed, please post the output of apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-*
<Gardllok> Will an Xbox360 on the same network connect to a ubuntu PC and access its media automatically, or does it require additional 'assembly' to establish connection?
<escott> !samba | Gardllok
<ubottu> Gardllok: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<phaktor> genii-around : http://paste.ubuntu.com/749726/
<Christina`> Is it possible to frugal install and format the hard drive (putting on ubuntu)?
<Christina`> That is using unetbootin.
<pisto> is there a command line to change the volume?
<JeffM> Blueskaj, trying it out.  I am trying to set up my Ubuntu machine as a Wireless Access Point, with DHCP done on the router
<pisto> with exactly the same effect as pushing the volume up/down keys on keyboard? don't suggest sending virtual keystrokes, I can't use that.
<helloworld> Hello! I wonder if it's possible to dualboot windows xp with ubuntu 11.10 by following the steps in this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot . I'm not quite sure if this guide only is for vista and windows 7. Just wanted to know before I format my drive.
<Gardllok> okay, so I need an emulator to establish connection to the xbox but what about other streaming devices? Im asking because i want to set a Ubuntu family PC streaming media to various devices on my home network.
<genii-around> phaktor: Notably xserver-xorg-input-kbd is not installed
<Christina`> Is it possible to frugal install and format the hard drive (putting on ubuntu), using unetbootin?
<Gardllok> I guess it would be the same either way....Or would work all together with the one emulator
<skilz> how do i change my laptop from blank screen to hibernate when i close lid?
<skilz> or suspend even
<hayxor> system settings   to   screensaver i think
<hayxor> under power managment
<Christina`> Is it possible to frugal install and format the hard drive (putting on ubuntu), using unetbootin?
<escott> Christina`, what do you mean by frugal
<Christina`> escott: Booting off the hard drive using an iso.
<phaktor> genii-around : installed and restarted Xserver still no love.
<genii-around> phaktor: Please pastebin result of: ls -l /dev/input/by-path/
<escott> Christina`, you want to install an iso to the harddrive and boot it that way? yes you can, im not sure why you would want to
<phaktor> genii-around : ls: cannot access /dev/input/by-path/: No such file or directory
<genii-around> Interesting
<genii-around> phaktor: Does /dev/input  exist?
<Christina`> escott: I want use -> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ <-- this to "Frugal" ubuntu, and get rid of windows 7.
<milen8204> I have a problem, my firefox browser messed up the settings, how to reinstall it  without all old settings ?
<rjsj316> how do i install and use bittorrent with linux/ubntu/mint11
<escott> Christina`, I still dont know what you mean by frugal. What you are describing is technically possible. I see no reason why you would want to do what you are describing
<Effex> Is it possible to change the directory for receiving bluetooth files (Currently Downloads)?
<Christina`> escott: I just told you why, I said I wanted to get RID of windows 7.
<brontosaurusrex> rjsj316, transmission comes preinstalled
<bazhang> !mintsupport | rjsj316
<ubottu> rjsj316: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<escott> Christina`, so why not do a normal install
<Christina`> escott: I don't have a usb drive OR SD card for this netbook. THATS why.
<setuid> How do I get Ubuntu (Lucid) to show me a selectable grub menu before the boot splash, so I can pick a kernel before it boots up and asks me for my encrypted password to unlock / ?
<phaktor> genii-around /dev/input exits and has mice as the only entry.
<phaktor> genii-around I just found an old ps2 keyboard, and it works. so I think it is something with the USB system.
<escott> Christina`, without a way to boot your netbook off an external device you will have a brick at the first failure. you should get a usb stick and make yourself a bootable liveusb
<escott> setuid, /etc/default/grub has a timeout you can change then rerun update-grub
<escott> milen8204, firefox settings are in ~/.mozilla. just rename that directory
<genii-around> phaktor: Hm. I would suggest to try: sudo modprobe usbkbd && sudo modprobe usbmouse      ... and then to see if dmesg shows stuff on plug/unplug, as well if /dev/input/  starts to get populated
<phaktor> genii-around with the keyboard in I now get a respone from ls -l /dev/input/by-path : http://paste.ubuntu.com/749736/
<Christina`> escott: Instead would it work if I just made another partition on the hard drive? And let it delete my other primary partition that has windows so it would be already unmounted and ready to go since it wouldnt be using that partition that would work don;t you think?
<escott> Christina`, you cannot repartition an active partition. so you still need an external media device to boot
<genii-around> phaktor: Good :) Now to just get it seeing the usb stuff....
<milen8204> escott, how can I setup the defout settings ?
<phaktor> genii-around : dmesg looks promising with the modprobes I'll go up and look now.
<escott> milen8204, just rename that directory and mozilla won't be able to find the old settings
<milen8204> escott, thanks
<cipherboy_loc> What IR
<cipherboy_loc> Sorrym
<cipherboy_loc> , what irc app would you recommend for iPad (hence my bad job typing, lol)
<tonyyarusso> cipherboy_loc: That sounds like a question for ##apple, unless you've found a way to run Ubuntu on an iPad.
<Christina`> Oh God.
<Christina`> I'll just stick to Windows before I go through with all this sh**
<Christina`> XD
<cipherboy_loc> Not yet, tomorrow maybe. :P just thought I would ask here as I mainly run Ubuntu...
<Christina`> It's an easier to O.S anyways.
<Christina`> Windows^
<Christina`> thanks yall.
<genii-around> Christina`: If you need help with Ubuntu, this is the right channel. For Windows talk, you can /join ##windows
<Effex> Can you use symbolic links on directories or just files?
<cipherboy_loc> Directors work
<Takyoji> Having difficulty with a USB Bluetooth adapter, not being detected properly (as shown in dmesg, and not listed in hciconfig). Any magic that can be done, or any way I could help with getting the specific model working for Linux users, or any information I could bug the manufacturer for?
<cipherboy_loc> Sorry
<cipherboy_loc> Directories
<genii-around> Effex: Works on directories also, yes
<Effex> Cheers
<cipherboy_loc> :
<Takyoji> This would be the device: http://www.targus.com/us/productdetail.aspx?regionId=7&sku=ACB10US1&PageName=Cables%20&%20Hubs%20Accessories%20by%20Targus&productCategoryId=11&bucketTypeId=0&searchedTerms=&navlevel1=products&cp=&bannertxt=Cables%20%26%20Hubs%20Accessories
<cipherboy_loc> Sorry, that was my question
<genii-around> phaktor: Any joy yet?
<cipherboy_loc> Takyoji not to sound like a broken record,  but have you looked for missing/required drivers?
<Takyoji> There are no proprietary drivers for the device.
<Element9> how do I find which packages depend on a certain package?
<Takyoji> And bluez and all that is already installed.
<Element9> so I that I know if it's safe to remove it
<phaktor> genii-around : nope the module is register but no devices
<dooglus> I'm trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, but update-manager tells me there are no updates available.  how do I upgrade please?
<Takyoji> This is the output from dmesg when plugging in the device: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749752/
<genii-around> phaktor: Can please pastebin lsmod output?
<dooglus> anybody?
<phaktor> genii-around http://paste.ubuntu.com/749754/
<Takyoji> dooglus: Go to 'Software Sources' and under the 'Updates' tab, make sure you have 'For any new version' for 'Notify me of a new Ubuntu version'
<dooglus> Takyoji: thanks.  where is 'software sources'?
<Takyoji> System > Administration > Software Sources, I believe.
<dooglus> Takyoji: it goes from 'printing' to 'startup'
<Takyoji> If not there, go into Synaptic, and it should have 'Repositories' somewhere in one of the menu bar options.
<Takyoji> 'Settings > Repositories' in Synaptic
<radu_dude> can i make like a "system restore point " in ubuntu because i am nw and i made some settings and i hate to lose them when i try to modify somethings.
<bazhang> radu_dude, backups?
<radu_dude> yep
<Takyoji> radu_dude: The very basic manual way is to just archive the hidden folders in your home directory.
<Fuzy> Does anyone know where I can download the ubuntu desktop graphical installer so I can run it from another linux desktop?  I have lvm installed and would like to use the ubuntu graphical installer in debian to install to a new lvm slice
<bazhang> radu_dude, got a separate home partition?
<bazhang> Fuzy, ubiquity?
<Fuzy> hrm
<radu_dude> 4 partitions 2 ntfs for windows 1 swap 1 ext4
<Fuzy> thank you!
<bazhang> radu_dude, a separate home would be the best insurance, along with backups of course
<dooglus> Takyoji: I found the update tab.  'show new dist releases' was already set to 'normal releases'
<dooglus> Takyoji: the other options are 'never' and 'lts'
<Fuzy> this doesn't really help though, there's nothing to download
<bazhang> radu_dude, unless you meant something like clonezilla to clone the whole thing
<Fuzy> never mind
<Takyoji> Have you even had it check for updates, and does it fail with checking for updates, or?
<dooglus> Takyoji: it checks for updates, but doesn't find any.  I guess they were applied recently
<ravita_kaur> anyone here can help me with vala, i want to change some codes in slingshot
<dooglus> Takyoji: it's not my computer.  I'm trying to upgrade it because the owner is mad that it keeps crashing and losing her work.  she's using the 'W' word
<FightOppression> hi
<radu_dude> bazhang: i can't find clonezilla in software
<ravita_kaur> FightOppression : :)
<bazhang> radu_dude, check their website
<Gami> I have an wired internet connection issue. I've tried a few things that obviously haven't worked. I've tried different web browsers, I've tried changing network settings and I've tried editing config files.
<dooglus> sudo apt-get update appears to work fine.
<Takyoji> 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' perhaps
<radu_dude> bazhang, ok i;l do that
<dooglus> Takyoji: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Gami> Any ideas on what I can try?
<Takyoji> ahh, "gksu update-manager -c"
<Takyoji> For distro upgrade
<dooglus> Takyoji: sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade tells me (after a lot of thinking) "there are no upgrades available for your system"
<dooglus> Takyoji: Usage: gksu [-u <user>] [options] <command>
<widewake> Hey, whats best MSN messenger replacement for Ubuntu?
<dooglus> Takyoji: "gksu: invalid option -- 'c'"
<widewake> not sure what to use, i see a few online
<Takyoji> "update-manager --dist-upgrade" is the correct command, sorry.
<dooglus> Takyoji: I'll try 'gksu "update-manager -c"' instead - it works!
<Takyoji> (with sudo of course)
<dooglus> Takyoji: the --dist-upgrade didn't work - it thought for a long time, but came back saying there were no updates available
<dooglus> but the update-manager -c is telling me 11.10 is available
<Takyoji> Yea, apparently the '-c' tells it to check for a distro upgrade I guess
<qin> dooglus: Is it not: do-release-upgrade ?
<dooglus> qin: could be
<radu_dude> bazhang, i did a backup with the backup from unity
<dooglus> Takyoji: thanks for your help
<lucas-arg> i need help! can make kw-ub405-a tv usb stick work under ubuntu!
<gary_inNYC> How do I mount my ipod touch 2nd gen to rhythmbox using an openbox session instead of gnome?
<Takyoji> You're welcome
<Takyoji> lucas-arg: Try toying around with tvtime, it's been the easiest thing for me, "it just works"
<dooglus> weird that I had to resort to the command line for something as simple as upgrading
<Takyoji> Yea, I know, it's a bit foolish
<lucas-arg> Takyoji: doesnt work--- im using v4l from git... can make it work
<phaktor> genii-around Thank you for you help, I'll have to beat on it later.
<MeQuerSat> anyone having video tearing on intel sandy bridge?
<genii-around> phaktor: No prob. Looks like some usb issues, maybe driver for the controller
<Takyoji> lucas-arg: See if there's anything known on here http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hardware_Device_Information for your model, if listed anywhere on there
<lucas-arg> Takyoji: been there...
<phaktor> genii-around : yea that was one of my thoughts too . It looks like 11.10 went to the 3.0 kernel and that may be part of the issue. I just don't have all the time I need to trouble shoot it now.
<gary_inNYC> anyone know how to mount ipod touch in an openbox session instead of gnome?
<Takyoji> I can't think of much myself; tvtime has been really all I've used, as it's pretty much autoconfigured (unlike VLC, which I could never manage to work)
<Vampire0> I'm still on Karmic (shame on me) because I didn't have time to do the upgrades yet. I need to install a new package. Is there someone still a repository mirror around? The official sources don't have karmic included anymore. :-(
<genii-around> phaktor: Sorry not to resolve the issue. Will be here again on Monday if you still want to work away at it
<j-pad> when i plug in my headphones they go mute...i already went to alsamixer & when i unmute the speakers they work but once i unplug the headphones again & plug them back in they are mute again
<skilz> j-pad, I have the same problem
<skilz> its annoying
<piero> Hi! Is my network used as a router to other users when I install tor on Ubuntu?
<luca> v identify LucaBiolcati fili1982
<chachin> ocuppy #ubuntu
<chachin> ocuppy #ubuntu
<chachin> ocuppy #ubuntu
<chachin> :D
<Gardllok> urch
<RyuGuns> lol
<gmzlj> chachin: but we're the 1%, not the 99%
<chachin> lol
<Emerling> gmzlj, update 5%
<gmzlj> Emerling: whoes number?
<Emerling> wait o send link
<brianherman> does the server kernel come with xen?
<Vampire0> Ok, forget it, found one
<gmzlj> brianherman: don't quote me, but i think ubuntu uses kvm
<j-pad> does any1 know what i could do for my problem? "when i plug in my headphones they go mute...i already went to alsamixer & when i unmute the speakers they work but once i unplug the headphones again & plug them back in they are mute again"
<tanath> how do you change the desktop background in gnome fallback from terminal? gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "$file" isn't working anymore
<brianherman> gmzij: 11.10 has support for xen
<gmzlj> tanath: its a dconf setting
<gmzlj> tanath: and its gnome-setting that handles it now
<avinashhm> Hi friends , i am having an audio cd ; is ther any command to mount it ; 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /cdrom/' doesn't work ; complains wrong fs type
<tanath> gmzlj, gconf is what i'm trying to use..
<gmzlj> tanath: its been moved to dconf
<fellayaboy> #deviant
<gmzlj> 99% sure
<tanath> gmzlj, i don't have anything called dconf
<fellayaboy> whats an irc channel of art
<huzzah_> I'm running Ubuntu now and looking to make a live cd but my download isn't very fast. Is there a way to make a liveCd from my current install?
<gmzlj> tanath: /org/gnome/desktop/background/picture-uri
<tanath> gmzlj, and the only 'gnome-setting' thing i have is 'gnome-settings-daemon'
<tanath> gmzlj, so just change the path to that?
<gmzlj> tanath: gnome-setting-deamon handles desktop wallpaper, not nautilus, since gnome 3
<gmzlj> tanath: actually my advice may be wrong
<gmzlj> i don't know about unity
<gmzlj> but the gnome 3 dconf setting sits at /org/gnome/desktop/background/picture-uri
<jeffm> Can anybody point me to a good guide to getting hostapd working on just an 'access point' computer? or NAT-less?
<gmzlj> tanath: and the tool is gsettings to change dconf settings
<tanath> gmzlj, looks to be wrong... i tried the suggested path and it didn't work
<gmzlj> tanath: are you using gsettings?
<tanath> er, no
<genii-around> huzzah_: If you feel brave there is an old but good article on the subject at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<gmzlj> tanath: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<gmzlj> that should get you your wallpaper
<huzzah_> lank genii-around
<huzzah_> thanks*
<gmzlj> if it does, change set to get
<genii-around> huzzah_: No prob
<FFForever> can I reset my apache2 configurations?
<tanath> gmzlj, i keep getting usage errors with gsettings. even with that
<FFForever> I tried removing the apache2 package, deleting /etc/apache2/, but it seems that I've made a mess of things
<gmzlj> tanath: what errors
<tanath> gmzlj, having trouble figuring out what it wants
<gmzlj> whats the error
<gmzlj> exact message
<tanath> gmzlj, keeps giving the usage syntax
<tanath> gmzlj, trying to follow it, but nothing is working
<gmzlj> exact error
<tanath> gmzlj, try 'gsettings hoobajoo' and you'll see it
<tanath> for isntance
<gmzlj> tanath: but thats not remotely valid
<gmzlj> gsettings get PATH KEY
<gmzlj> gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<tanath> gmzlj, yeah, well nothing i try that looks like it should be valid is working either
<gmzlj> ^ does that line work
<tanath> gmzlj, i'm trying to set, not get
<gmzlj> try get first
<gmzlj> it will tell you if your on the right path
<gmzlj> do you get the path of your current wallpaper?
<gmzlj> if yes, we can worry about setting it
<tanath> gmzlj, ok, i had tried to use that line only changing 'get' to 'set' and 'picture-uri' to the image path...
<gmzlj> no
<gmzlj> picture-uri is the key
<gmzlj> tanath: if you want help
<tanath> gmzlj, if i put that it gives me a path
<gmzlj> good
<gmzlj> then
<gmzlj> do this
<tanath> so it shoudl wokr
<gmzlj> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri "<your picture>"
<gmzlj> absolute path
<tanath> gmzlj, right! *facepalm*
<Stereocaulon> How hard is it to migrate to Mint from ubuntu?
<gmzlj> starting with file://
<gmzlj> tanath: lol
<tanath> gmzlj, ty, lol
<nvz> I am looking at a video dir in nautilus and I didnt have the codecs before, to play the files but now I do.. how can I make it go ahead and thumbnail these videos now?
<gmzlj> tanath: np
<jrib> nvz: rm -r ~/.thumbnails/fail/
<padag-media> abend
<tanath> gmzlj, uh... hm. now i can apparently set the value, but i get a black screen instead of the wallpaper
<jrib> nvz: (do not make typos)
<nvz> jrib: oh really, I didnt know that was how it worked.. I was wondering why a simple reload didnt do it
<tanath> gmzlj, tried with and without quotes...
<gmzlj> tanath: you need uri style sntax, eg file:///home/tanath/Pictures/ (note the 3 / in file:///)
<tanath> darnit
<tanath> ty
<gmzlj> np
<tanath> gmzlj, don't suppose you can get it to accept regular paths?
<tanath> gmzlj, would be really helpful for my script
<nvz> jrib: thanks, learned something new.. I knew about the thumbnails dir as I often clean it to save disk space but I didnt know it generated files for fails so it didnt try them again
<gmzlj> tanath: its simple, just prefix "file://" before any absolute path, and you've got a valid uri
<tanath> gmzlj, was hoping to save some effort
<gmzlj> hardcode that into your script
<tanath> yeah
<gmzlj> file://$filename
<janisozaur> I'm looking for a tool that could diff images. can be a gimp tool, cli, gui or online, doesn't matter
<nvz> janisozaur: looking for similar images?
<n4dsp> anyone here do tech support for Evolution?
<tanath> janisozaur, you want to tell if it's different or what the differences are?
<nvz> janisozaur: and are we talking pictures or like ISO kinda images?
<nvz> janisozaur: in general be more specific so we can help you better
<janisozaur> I have two png 512x512 images and there are literally couple pixels different. I need to find which (or rather to verify that these are the only differences)
<tanath> janisozaur, if you just want to know if it's different, try diff. if you want an image of differences, use 'diffimg file1 file2 > image.jpg'
<yagoo> janisozaur, there's probably tools like this.. i know there's a science of this i forget the name..
<yagoo> janisozaur, i believe there's something for it.. but you'll have to dig here or there (try googling against sf.net )
<tanath> yagoo, diffimg
<nvz> yagoo: only term that comes to my mind is steganography which is more about hiding messages within
<janisozaur> tanath, diffimg works fine, thanks
<tanath> janisozaur, yw
<yagoo> janisozaur, i remember there's even tools, let's say you want to make a webpage with similar images.. there's tools for this too
<n4dsp> Once per day when I draft an email and send it my Evolution Mail program crashes, closes and starting it back up the email is in the outbox. Anyone know what causes this crash?
<janisozaur> yagoo, I have an assignment for university to do some pattern recognition, unfortunatelly the images with labels were said to contain exactly 4 labels while they contain 7. I "flattened" it by using gimp -> mode -> indexed -> use 4 colour only, if you're curious ;)
<atdiehm_home> hey guys, I tried to dd the iso to my usb stick, but the netbook won't recognize it on boot.... is there something else I need to do with this?
<atdiehm_home> I'm trying to write it from fedora
<atdiehm_home> ( if that helps _
<atdiehm_home> )
<Si2100> u gotta mount it
<atdiehm_home> which 'it'
<compdoc> there has to be a boot sector
<genii-around> atdiehm_home: unetbootin
<Si2100> u need a USB wrighter
<sasori> i just got a message when i tried sudo apt-get update..it says , sasori is not in the sudoers file..how to fix this ?
<genii-around> sasori: Are you the system administrator?
<Si2100> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<sasori> yes i am
<atdiehm_home> genii-around, installing
<sasori> any tips/hints/suggestions how to fix this ?
<genii-around> sasori: Are you logged on with the name of the first user that was created, or a username that was added afterwards? Only the first created user has sudo rights by default
<Si2100> atdiehm_home, let me know if it works or ont
<sasori> genii-around: there's a user called 'root' in my system..but from day 1 when i reformated this machine, i've been using sasori as the primary user
<SpyderZ> Just installed Ubuntu on a Fujitsu Amilo Pro V2055 Notebook and can't get the second VGA monitor to get detected. Any trick to this?
<sasori> it was still working yesterday,infact i even did sudo apt-get update as well and logged-in sasori's pwd
<sasori> but now sasori seem gone..this is not a hacked case, yeah?
<Mitochondria> Did you RS the laptop with the monitor plugged in?
<genii-around> sasori: What is the output of command: groups
<SpyderZ> No, what is RS?
<sasori> genii-around: how will i know that? am not familiar with user management
<Mitochondria> Restart~
<SpyderZ> Oh, yes I did.
<nvz> ran into another problem gonna investigate it further in a minute but if anyone has ideas shout em out.. now that I installed the gstreamer codecs seems to be avi files are glitching where the video stops but time keeps going. I've had these files long time and know they had worked.. so far only checked to see if kerenl was throwing hdd errors, and there are none. Not sure what the problem is... totem, ubuntu 11.04 btw
<szal> sasori: by looking at the output of the command
<janisozaur> sasori, chech if "id -u" is 1000
<genii-around> atdiehm_home: So you use that to take a CD iso file as input, use it to write that to the USB stick, it makes all the other changes to make it boot right from that
<Si2100> i now Ubuntu has a Live USB Creator,
<nvz> might be worth doing an fsck.. cause I did delete all but my homedir on this partition that used to be my debian install and trying to shrink it to install ubuntu failed multiple times due to short reads
<sasori> janisozaur: yes, i typed "id -u" ..it's 1000
<Si2100> atdiehm_home, check the application center and see if u can fid somink
<sasori> but when i do sudo apt-get update..the usuall asking of passwd comes out
<zykotick9> nvz, try with vlc or mplayer (neither uses gstreamer)
<sasori> but when i typed the pwd
<sasori> it says
<Mitochondria> Spyderz : have you tried going through all the monitor settings in the System Tab?
<nvz> though not showing any short reads or other errors currently but I doubt fs problems would show up anywhere
<genii-around> sasori: Did you run some command recently like usermod to try and add yourself to a new group?
<sasori> sasori is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<SpyderZ> When I do a xrandr -q I get the error "Failed to get size of gamma for output device…"
<zykotick9> sasori, type "groups" are you a member of "admin", if not - no sudo
<SpyderZ> Mitochondria, yes.. only shows an unknown monitor for the LCD screen.
 * genii-around hands zykotick9 yummy coffee
<n4dsp> is there an Evolution channel for tech support?
<janisozaur> zykotick9, what about group "sudo"?
<sasori> genii-around: i didn't..all i usually do is update my system
<zykotick9> janisozaur, in ubuntu NO, in debian yes.
<bastidrazor> janisozaur: there is no sudo group in ubuntu
<genii-around> janisozaur: There is no sudo group
<sasori> zykotick9: i typed "groups"
<nvz> zykotick9: I do believe I had my debian where I last used these setup to use xine backend rather than gstreamer but I know these had worked in totem on debian.. I do however typically use gxine or a xine backend
<sasori> output = "sasor www-data"
<sasori> "sasori www-data" <-- output
<janisozaur> bastidrazor, hmm... I do belong to "sudo" and I'm running 11.10
<genii-around> sasori: So thats what you did. You ran something like: sudo usermod -G www-data    without using the -a switch to append the group. Now it is the only one you belong to.
<yagoo> janisozaur, sudo rules is in /etc/sudoers (fyi)
<bastidrazor> janisozaur: then you've created the group or you're running some derivative of ubuntu.
<sasori> genii-around: any tips/suggestions how to fix this ?
<nvz> the codecs and stuff are a bit different on ubuntu than on debian it seems.. how do I go about setting up codecs for non-gstreamer players? cause I'd like to setup totem to use xine like I had on debian but normally on debian you install w32codecs not sure what to do on ubuntu
<janisozaur> bastidrazor, official ubuntu image, sudo group is 27 which is lower than audio (29) which would suggest it was here from the start
<janisozaur> yagoo, I'm pretty familiar with my system, thank you :)
<Mitochondria> Perhaps you have a video chipset and not an actual graphics card in the notebook. It seems to cause problems with older laptops
<janisozaur> bastidrazor, not that it particularly bothers me...
<extehtdg> hi
<bastidrazor> janisozaur: now that i look at /etc/group i see sudo as a group but its purpose is mute since the admin group supercedes it
<extehtdg> what's the same of idm
<genii-around> sasori: The only solution in this case is to boot to recovery mode, and then add yourself back into the right groups. Like: usermod -G -a adm, dialout, cdrom, www-data, video, plugdev, lpadmin, admin sasori
<janisozaur> bastidrazor, ahh, I see. thanks for clearing it up :)
<yagoo> nvz, http://wiki.debian.org/MultimediaCodecs  -- it's under a different name with 64-bit ->w64codecs
<sasori> genii-around: imma reboot my system now..please help through it
<zykotick9> !medibuntu | nvz
<ubottu> nvz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zykotick9> nvz, it's medibuntu that containts w32codecs and w64codecs
<Mitochondria> Mostly because Mediubuntu lets us get Restricted Codecs which allows us to play dvd's and rip them to our computers.
<ResQue> how can i pipe the value of ls into vlc?
<Mitochondria> Which is illegal in the US.
<sasori> ok now am on the purple background color
<sasori> it is asking me to choose resume,clean dpkg,failsafex,fsck,grub
<DJRWolf> I just bought a laptop on a great black Friday sale and wanted to know if taking the HDD out to image it before I resize the partition to make room for Ubuntu would void the warranty?
<sasori> which one to choose?
<zykotick9> DJRWolf, that's not an #ubuntu question, try ##hardware
<Jeruvy> DJRWolf, no.  But this isn't the place to ask those questions.  You should ask your manufacture directly for real.
<Mitochondria> DjrWolf, if you bought it on black friday on sale, you won't be able to return it anyways
<yagoo> ResQue, easier, you can even use -> echo * | <app> .. but there must be better ways..
<yagoo> ResQue, you should make playlist files
<DJRWolf> well, I have a 2nd question, is there an Ubuntu program that will do the imaging well?
<atdiehm_home> I ran with unetbootin, and it completed normally, but the netbook won't boot off the stick.....
<sasori> need help..i booted my machine to  recovery mode, now it is asking me to choose between resume,clean,dpkg,failsafex,fsck,grub,netroot,root ...which one should i choose in order to bring back sasori in the sudoers group ?
<Jeruvy> !cloning | DJRWolf
<ubottu> DJRWolf: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Jeruvy> well thats a crappy factiod..
<genii-around> sasori: Failsafe
<genii-around> Woops no
<genii-around> sasori: root  is what you want actually, apologies
<kurisu_> hi guys.... really need some help please, for the last few days flash kepps making my system hang (11.04 64) it's getting really frustrating, I've tried clearing all flash stored data, reinstalling and tried both ff and chromium... out of ideas!! any suggestions would be much appreciated, thanks
<ResQue> yagoo: thanks for the reply, and i see what you are saying. but often i like to pass in lists of files and dir based on my mood, so i would get a list of mp3 like this
<ResQue> yagoo: "ls | grep -i yt | sed "s/ /\\\\ /g""
<genii-around> sasori: Then you want Remount as Read/Write   or similar. Then you want root again.
<ResQue> yagoo: but i can not seem to pass this into vlc after
<sasori> genii-around: ok i chose root..and i typed the -G -a adm stuff you typed earlier..but it says, group -a does not exists :S
<ResQue> yagoo: the sed is to replace spaces with esc character "\ "
<yagoo> ResQue, check the manpage?
<yagoo> ResQue, if you're asking me about bash then you should ask the channel how to do a certain text format..
<genii-around> sasori: I always forget where the -a should go.  You can try -Ga  or put -a at the end and see if that works
<genii-around> sasori: Then to see if it took properly, do: su -d "groups" sasori
<genii-around> gah typos
<zero_> hey guys, trying, unsuccessfully to get an aiptek sirius (rebranded waltop) wacom tablet to work properly in 11.10.  I have tried using wizardpen, as well as adding a waltop extension to the 50-wacom-conf file to no avail.  Any input would be greatly appreciated
<genii-around> sasori: do: su -c "groups" sasori        instead, rather
<zykotick9> Jeruvy, !cloning is a great factoid for cloning an ubuntu install, but not so good for disk cloning (aka drive imagining) though.  Perhaps that factoid should say something like "... for disk cloning research dd." ;)
<Jeruvy> zykotick9, agreed.
<sasori> genii-around: i tried usermod -aG .... OR usermod -a -G ....OR usermod -Ga ...it didn't work..the last one was usermod -Ga ..it says, group 'a" does not exists..then i typed "su -c groups sasori"..it says "sasori www-data
<genii-around> sasori: Yeah hangon a sec for me to find the right usage
<kurisu> >.< ok so it just crashed again... without any flash... how do I check 'crash' logs
<sasori> ok
<kurisu> i.e. which log?
<genii-around> sasori: usermod -a -G adm,dialout,cdrom,www-data,video,plugdev,lpadmin,admin sasori       ...should work
<sasori> ok 1 sec..lemme try
<zykotick9> genii-around, (sasori) i believe your initial command is correct (i'd personally have given "usermod -aG ..." but i'm sure your way should work too.  sasori is your username sasori?
<genii-around> zykotick9: Yeah I always mess up which comes first in that command for some reason
<sasori> yes it's my username..but am currently on recovery mode and logged in as root
<genii-around> sasori: Make sure it added you to all the groups after by the: su -c "groups" sasori
<zykotick9> sasori, you might have to chroot to modify the correct passwd account?  (can someone confirm/deny?)
<sasori> ok, i think the last one you typed..went through @ genii-around
<genii-around> zykotick9: No, the recovery boot puts you at #
<sasori> imma try to reboot now
#ubuntu 2011-11-26
<sasori> genii-around: before i reboot, what was that remount you 're referring to, earlier ?
<admon> hola
<SpyderZ> Ok, when I try to do  # X -configure I am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/RtnSevs6
<admon> buenass
<SpyderZ> Any ideas on how to make sure Ubuntu is using the S3 driver?
<genii-around> sasori: If you did not get a second screen prompting whether you wanted to remount the filesystem as writeable, don't worry about it
<SpyderZ> I'm trying to get my second VGA screen working.
<sasori> ok cool
<admon> a
<bazhang> !es | admon
<ubottu> admon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zykotick9> sasori, recovery - sorry was thinking livecd
<zykotick9> genii-around, sorry wasn't thinking about the right thing.  see above ;)
<zykotick9> SpyderZ, vmware looking issue to me.
<SpyderZ> zykotick9: I'm not using vmware at all.
<kurisu> ok so after looking around I'm getting a fatal server error in xorg.1.log.old.... have there been any updates in the last 2 / 3 days to xorg???
<daniel> for some reason when i login i don't get unity, i get a file menu
<daniel> seems even a step down from gnome classic, no applications on the menu
<daniel> as though it loads into nautilus
<zykotick9> SpyderZ, that appears to be a vmware driver that X is failing to load??
<daniel> i tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop but it didnt help
<SpyderZ> how do I install everything vmware?
<SpyderZ> This is my first 24 hours in unbent…I'm familiar with Centos. Seems a lot is different between the two distributions. Like RPM and yum for example.
<arooni-mobile> gure how can i verify what is running on port 6379
<phlux> MeQuerSat: Just letting you know the boot fix disc got me up-and-running. Thanks for the suggestion. Any ideas what leads to that happening?
<zykotick9> daniel, do you have a 2nd user on the system?  can they log into unity?
<sasori> my system is fixed now.. thanks alot genii-around  &  zykotick9  :D
<genii-around> sasori: Good! :)
<daniel> zykotick9: i have a guest, i should try that
<zykotick9> arooni-mobile, "lsof | grep 6379" might work
<arooni-mobile> zykotick9, if i dont see anythere there?
<arooni-mobile> nevermind i needed to be admin for that command
<zykotick9> arooni-mobile, non-conclusive test really.  you need someone to give you the port testing method.
<daniel> i can login as guest and i get unity...are there some files under home i can remove to get back to default config somehow?
<SpyderZ> Yeah, this second monitor thing is almost a deal killer for me here.
<SpyderZ> If I can't get it working in 1 hour I'm going to have to go back to crappy Windows.
<murfie> SpyderZ: I yawn at you
<SpyderZ> murfie: I wish your yawn was the answer.
<murfie> heheh
<murfie> didn't work?
<daniel> SpyderZ: why dont you go back to crappy windows?
<SpyderZ> I rather get Ubuntu working.
<Jeruvy> SpyderZ, how about some details then?
<SpyderZ> But every time I try a Linux desktop there is always something that is a deal killer in regards to usability.
<murfie> ubuntu is only for 1 monitor, really
<murfie> there was no deal in first place, afaik
<yagoo> murfie, xorg is pretty much a pita..
<murfie> yagoo: yes, that's part of the deal..
<SpyderZ> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a Fujitsu Amilo V2055 running S3 video. The main LCD is cracked so it depends on a external VGA. When booting the VGA displays the startup, but as soon as it logs in the external display goes to sleep. When in the display prefs it only shows an unknown monitor for the main cracked LCD with now recognition of the VGA extended monitor.
<murfie> uncrack your lcd?
<yagoo> murfie, you have to setup the serverlayout properly, or if xorg.conf isn't used, xrandr is the tool to use (if xrandr shows incorrect info-- like only 1 monitor.. then you need to setup an xorg.conf file)
<SpyderZ> Have a time machine?
<murfie> SpyderZ: no sorry :(
<murfie> I do have an internet connection to connect to ebay though.. where I could find a spare lcd
<murfie> yes to be honest, ubuntu sucks at using more than 1 screen
<SpyderZ> Ugh
<kclark> Anyone know what patch for aircrack work's best with kernel 3.0.0?
<SpyderZ> Glad I didn't install this on my desktop which has six screens!!
<murfie> oh.. I meant ubuntu sucks at using 2 screens. 6 is no problem of course
<murfie> kclark: why.. doesn't it work?
<kclark> I'm getting a hunk failed message murfie
<murfie> I never fail
<kclark> I'm using the patch available on aircrack's website
<kclark> Can I PM you murfie?
<murfie> no use
<murfie> I'd only point you in the wrong direction
<stevecam> what role does ubuntu provide to its users?
<kclark> lol, well thanks for being honest.  I can only find a 2.6 patch out there and no info on it working with 3.0.0
<a6r40x1m3n35> hi
<segismundo> hey, can anyone who lives or has been to amsterdam pm me plz?
<jrib> !ot | segismundo
<ubottu> segismundo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<segismundo> uh ok
<murfie> segismundo: me
 * murfie is in amsterdam
<murfie> and I run ubuntu
<murfie> so it's not OT
<jrib> murfie: this channel is for ubuntu support, not ubuntu *whatever* :)
<murfie> hmm
<murfie> but.., but..
<murfie> amsterdam is _built_ on ubuntu
<murfie> really.......
<murfie> you know the anne frank house?
<murfie> what they did.. was just apt-get install anne-frankhouse
<murfie> canals? same.... - `dig canals`
<zykotick9> murfie, please stop the "chit-chat", if you want to chat use  #ubuntu-offtopic - the quiet in #ubuntu right now is amazing, but still doesn't mean it's ok to talk OT
<szal> very funny, but still wrong place here
<SpyderZ> LIghtDM display is failing on start up.
<atkrad> how do display list of package can upgrade with 'apt-get'
<SpyderZ> Is there away I can bypass and start up to CLI?
<zykotick9> SpyderZ, can you CTRL+ALT+F1 ? (use c+a+f7 to get back btw)
<SpyderZ> zkotick9: On boot X is failing…and halting in the startup. I need to tell Ubuntu not to boot to X and just go to the cli
<zykotick9> !tab > SpyderZ
<ubottu> SpyderZ, please see my private message
<SpyderZ> Thanks
<zykotick9> SpyderZ, can you boot recovery from grub to fix it?  (hold shift after BIOS to get menu if you currently don't see it)
<SpyderZ> Thanks
<atkrad> how do select and upgrade packages?
<zykotick9> atkrad, you can use -s to simulate what apt-get will do (but i'm not very fond of the output myself)
<Agentul^007> :P
 * murfie hopes this channel is not full of autists, but also with human ppl
<Agentul^007> who likes my ip:D
<rodhash> Hello guys.. Does anyone know this error message?
<rodhash> (emerald:2591): Wnck-CRITICAL **: wnck_workspace_get_height: assertion `WNCK_IS_WORKSPACE (space)' failed
<atkrad> tnx
<Agentul^007> who likes my ip:D??
<murfie> as a side note, somebody please explain how to put up a l2tpv3 tunnel in ubuntu 10.04
<JasonGriffee> software install is stuck on "waiting apt-get to exit". causes?
<murfie> Agentul^007: maybe ask another 100 times
<Agentul^007> :)))
<Agentul^007> oya
<Agentul^007> 150:P
<Agentul^007> Dream nice ipv6 :P
<Dream> Oh why thank you Agentul^007
<Agentul^007> Dream  is first time wen i using ipv6 and i am happy:P
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<atkrad> how do change my computer name
<jrib> !hostname | atkrad
<ubottu> atkrad: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<murfie> or go to the town hall
<kicker> can someone help me please.... i have little experience w/  linux/ubuntu
<etzerd> hello all
<Red-Bull> hello. i have ubuntu 11.10 64bit and a question about ipv6 tunnel from hurriance..
<Red-Bull> when i got ping6 ipv6.google.com the first packets get dropped
<Red-Bull> i get reply after 20sek..
<Red-Bull> and i dont know why
<murfie> problem with changing hostname it that you've always leftovers of the old hostname in files like /etc/printcap, /etc/mailname etc
<swipeologist> Hi. anyone know of any decent VoIP apps for ubuntu 11.10 64bit?
<etzerd> how do I increase the font on ubuntu 11.10?
<lelis> hola
<lelis> hpla\
<arelis> ksksks
<arelis> ksalsakl
<lelis> aajaja
<xangua> install gnome-tweak-tool etzerd
<kicker> when i installed ubuntu last night it had my name on the administrator and a password... i cant do anything. what should i do?
<murfie> or buy glasses, etzerd
<kicker> i didnt set a password
<etzerd> thanks
<murfie> welcome
<xangua> kicker: you did, you seem to have forgoten it
<murfie> try the name of your girlfriend
<stevecam> when copying a large file, the rest of my system becomes slugish, how can i prevent this?
<kicker> could it be from when i had a previous verison?
<jrib> murfie: please stay on-topic in this channel.  If you want to chit-chat about random things, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kicker> and i have a boyfriend not a girl... cant deal with em  haha..
<murfie> renice +19 `pidof cp`
<murfie> kicker: there lies your problem
<kicker> is there anything i can do to reset it
<jrib> !password | kicker
<ubottu> kicker: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<murfie> probably easiest is just to reinstall since you didn't do much with it yet anyway
<canterer> how can I remove all of resource about vim
<jrib> canterer: what do you mean exactly?
<canterer> I want to install vim once more
<jrib> canterer: why?
<kicker> thanks everyone..
<murfie> apt-get purge ^vim.*
<canterer> I want to configer my vim to suit my develop envirment
<murfie> vi ~/.vimrc
<jrib> canterer: why do you want to install vim once more in order to configure vim?  Why don't you just configure vim now?
<atkrad> how do load alias on all users?
<canterer> I  have installed several versions of vim
<ggkjgjhg> Hi, is anyone running in EFI-mode? (Preferably on Lenovo (and then Preferably X121e))
<ggkjgjhg> ?
<ggkjgjhg> I have run into some issues with efibootmgr
<murfie> echo alias bla=blabla >> /etc/bash.bashrc
<ggkjgjhg> probably firmware related though
<nechayev> ok ubernoob question here...i boot to tty1, run xinit, play something with sound, there is no sound in x, but there is in tty1
<murfie> click the unmute button
<nechayev> checked that, nothing is muted, everything is turned up all the way
<nechayev> just checked again as well
<atkrad> how do change bash prompt?
<kicker> hey murf you were right... it was my partners name... ive never used that for a password.. wow.. i wasted so much time.. lol
<murfie> export PS1=bla
<murfie> of course you did
<atkrad> tnx murfie.
<murfie> you probably want some \u \h and \w's in it
<gmt_> does anyone know what the audio device is now called? I need to capture audio with VLC, /dev/dsp and /dev/audio don't exist.
<murfie> export PS1="hello \u on \h, you are now in \w, what can I do for you? "
<murfie> njancat?
<ayrton_> wine chat?
<rhoenix> hellooo
<bazhang> ayrton_, #winehq
<rhoenix> may i join?
<murfie> wine is not emacs
<bazhang> rhoenix, ubuntu support question?
<atkrad> what is 'njancat'?
<stevecam> how would i prevent the rest of my computer from not responding when copying a large (5GB+) file
<rhoenix> hmmm.
<murfie> google njancat and feel lucky
<Artemis3> proper spell is nyan isn't?
<murfie> it is
<atkrad> h
<ggkjgjhg> h
<ggkjgjhg> what is the best channel to contact the engineers for lenovo thinkpad firmware. i get the idea my bug reports don't get through support.....
<ggkjgjhg> then maybe I am wrong and it is due to software problems..
<ikonia> ggkjgjhg: email lenovo
<Artemis3> go to lenovo hq with a huge banner in chinese?
<ikonia> Artemis3: please don't offer silly help
<HURRA2000> Hi there! Since upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 i cannot connect to wap-encrypted networks via wlan anymore. Does anybody have tis Problem as well.
<ggkjgjhg> ikonia: I have emailed them alreay of course I have the idea their firmware development is in Japan by the way, at least a part of it, maybe that's why it needs some time to trickle through
<ikonia> ggkjgjhg: well, we can't help you with Lenovo's response time, just sit tight and wait for a response
<ggkjgjhg> ikonia: very true, just hoping for a miracle.... in the meantime: how can I debug ubuntuhibernation for my notebook?
<ikonia> ggkjgjhg: checking the syslog is always a good start
<ggkjgjhg> ikonia: will do
<ggkjgjhg> thanks&goodbye, if I get some sensible info i will be back/file a bug in launchpad
<ggkjgjhg> et info from syslog I mean ;)
<uddk> so, what's the most secure browser? I always thought that one goes to links*, elinks and the like. Turns out none of them properly supports https. You can't view certificates with them they don't warn you about anything. Is there a browser that runs in a tty and does all that?
<HURRA2011> Now i got it. Works in XChat much better then via web-access.
<ikonia> uddk: they all support https
<ikonia> uddk: if there is a bug - log it
<uddk> ikonia,  note the "properly", that behavior is long known and reported already upstream
<HURRA2011> Godday everybody. Is this the right place to ask some questions concerning problems with Ubuntu 11.10?
<uddk> ikonia, it wouldn't be a bug anyway, just a enhancement and those don't get high priority even if they are security vulns
<ikonia> uddk: ok, so we can't help you then
<uddk> ikonia, wtf? I was asking if there is maybe one which I haven't tested that does support tsl certs
<ikonia> uddk: tone down the language please.
<uddk> ikonia, how do you know no one in this channel knows anything???
<ikonia> uddk: I was under the impression firefox could deal with tsl certficiates
<uddk> ikonia, firefox doesn't run in text mode/tty/ssh shell
<ikonia> uddk: sorry, I missed the part that you said a command line browser
<jrib> uddk: try w3m
<dewcow> i missed some of this, but have you tried lynx?
<bekks> or links2
<dewcow> i don't know what specifically you are looking for
<HURRA2011> So another go: Since upgrading to ubuntu 11.10 i cant connect to Wap-secured networks anymore. with using Linux mint 11 everything was fine. Did anybody simular problems?
<dewcow> HURRA2011: one of my networks is a wpa and from my 11.10 I have been able to connect fine
<nvz> HURRA2011: verify that wpasupplicant is installed, dpkg -l wpasupplicant
<uddk> jrib, bekks w3m and links2 don't warn me when visiting https://alioth.debian.org
<dewcow> uddk: try lynx
<uddk> dewcow, forgot about that one, testing know
<jdtm> Hello, I am having some Wifi stability issues. On Ubuntu 11.10. I am using an HWUG1 wireless Usb adapter, connecting to a TL-WR541G wireless router. I am experiencing a packet loss of about 5%, Which is annoying in some online games. I also dual boot win 7, and it works perfectly fine there. Here is my iwconfig, if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749900/. Any help is appreciated.
<dewcow> uddk: also go into the settings, i think its just '?' and change to advanced
<dewcow> uddk: i meant 'o' for options, not ?
<uddk> dewcow, It's capital O, the site doesn't load at all, so it looks promising, hang on
<HURRA2011> nvz: wpasupplicant is installed
<HURRA2011> dewcow: Are you also using a Intel wlan card?
<nvz> HURRA2011: have you recently failed to connect to a wpa access point? if so you would want to examine and possibly pastebin the tail end of dmesg so we can see whats happening.
<nvz> HURRA2011: dmesg will show all the activity of the driver attemting to associate, authenticate..etc
<dewcow> uddk: good news, let me know how it turns out.
<admon> quien
<admon> quien
<admon> quien
<FloodBot1> admon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dewcow> HURRA2011: the chipset is a Broadcom.
<FerchoLP> talking about htat, since the first update to kernel 3, I have very unstable wifi connections with some specific routers, i.e. wrt54g. I have Intel 4965AGN. Is it a known problem?
<nvz> ew broadcom.. heh.. those bc43xx hybrid radios are the worst of em all.. heh.
<FerchoLP> It worked perfect with kernel 2.6 and it still works ok with win7
<dewcow> nvz: right? thats why i was AMAZED when it worked almost straight out of install
<nvz> FerchoLP: check dmesg for more info, could be a calibration issue, happens a lot if there are many devices overlapping range with same channel
<dewcow> FerchoLP: i too have sometimes had strange issues connecting to the wrt54g from some cards....erm..broadcom chipsets specifically.
<nvz> dewcow: support has improved in the last few months for that.. but they're still aweful. heh glad my dying netbook here has atheros.. heh
<dewcow> nvz: mmm atheros.
<nvz> dewcow: wireless hackers delight.. heh
<dewcow> nvz: i remember going through many 'cheap' cards at the store until i found some with atheros chipsets.
<nvz> nobody ever seems to pay any attention to what channel their wifi is on, and around here anyhow the local public school dist is a digital school dist that provides everyone with computers, and wifi is just in general common these days.. most routers all use the same 3 channels.. makes a big difference if you have many routers all overlapping range with the same frequency.. many drivers have piss poor noise floor calibration routines
<dewcow> nvz: always wished i could have had an orinoco gold
<DrGamut> Anyone experienced this, every time my screen locks and the display is put to sleep, upon returning instead of seeing the lock screen with the password prompt I just see solid blocks of color where there were Windows active and the desktop background isn't present.
<nvz> dewcow: I had the HawkingTechnology HWU8110UG I think it was.. 3-4inch satellite dish, usb.. had an Atheros AR5007 if I recall correctly.. it was great.. that company makes some decent cheap stuff, worth checking out their website
<FerchoLP> mm, I've checked dmesg but couldn't figure out what was the problem in google. I don't have that router now in range and I'm trying to see the dmesg log from that day
<nvz> dewcow: only cost me about $60 and best buy several years ago and worked great on linux.. just required the zydas firmware zd1211 package
<dewcow> nvz: thanks for the info. i might just have to look around
<nvz> dewcow: the range on that thing was insane.. I could hit all 3 APs at the WVU colleseum from almost 2mi away across the river
<FerchoLP> but it's a place where are no more than 2 or 3 networks in range, and as I said, it worked fine before linux kernel update and still works ok booting in Win7
<atkrad> d
<nvz> dewcow: only downside to those kinda things is that you generally need to be within 30deg or so of right angle and have a clear line of sight for max distance
<dewcow> nvz: christ thats impressive for a pre-built card
<F2Knight> any one have experience with multiple NIC? Having an issue with routing
<nvz> dewcow: had +8dbi gain and was extremely portable and convenient
<bekks> !details | F2Knight
<ubottu> F2Knight: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dewcow> nvz: a buddy and i used to build cantennas that had suprisingly good results. but also had a very narrow angle of range
<F2Knight> I have a problem with multiple nic cards sharing the same default route. Need each card to route to its own gateway.
<dewcow> nvz: was that a usb card? or pcmcia?
<A|i3N> my audio doesn't seem to be working. It's on; it appears to be working, but I have no sound. i have no idea how to troubleshoot this.
<bekks> F2Knight: You cannot have more than one default gateway. Everything else has to be done by setting host/net routes using specific interfaces.
<t3gnick> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a laptop, when I load onto my account the desktop does not load, I just get the blank background. But it loads when I change to Ubuntu 2D. What does Ubuntu 2D mean?
<nvz> dewcow: it was a USB dish.. was about 3inches diameter and rotated 180deg and tilted up and down about 45deg was really nice for US$60 price range site is hawkingtechnology.com they have newer better ones out now..
<F2Knight> bekks, Not looking to have more then one default gateway... looking for eth0 ro use one route, and eth1 to use a different route. eth0 should use the default route but eth1 needs to use a custom gateway
<Emiru> whats the terminal command to restart unity dash ?
<dewcow> nvz: question is if they support blackfriday right now. wouldn't that be nice.
<bekks> F2Knight: You cannot have more than one gateway. You have to define host routes or net routes.
<dewcow> nvz: ha, now if only i could call it an early christmas present to the girlfriend i could justify it.
<F2Knight> bekks, net route is fine but I can not get the ip route / or route command right.
<kurisu> hi my 11.04 does not show that there is a new dist (11.10).... any ideas???
<kurisu> (in update-manager -d or in do-release-upgrade)
<bekks> F2Knight: So whoch route command exactly did you use, and whoch error message did you get?
<ikonia> kurisu: update-manager -d is not a good idea
<kurisu> oh
<ikonia> kurisu: that is for development versions, not stable
<kurisu> oh right... didn't do anything anyway :-P
<Emiru> anyone have to command to reset unity ??
<kurisu> any ideas why its not showing the option to upgrade
<ikonia> kurisu: was 11.04 a clean install ?
<kurisu> or is it that 11.10 is still in development
<ikonia> kurisu: 11.10 is released and stable
<kurisu> oh right... yeah 11.04 was clean install
<ikonia> !upgrade | kurisu
<ubottu> kurisu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> kurisu: those instructions should work then
<kurisu> ... getting fed up of crashes over the last couple of days so want to dist-upgrade
<kurisu> ok thanks
<F2Knight> bekks,  route add -net 10.0.0.0/8 gw 10.216.0.1 eth1, no errors., route table updated but can not remove the default one assigned by ubuntu
<F2Knight> 10.0.0.0        10.216.0.1      255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 eth1
<F2Knight> 10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth1
<nd456> can anyone help me setup my tv tuner card?
<bekks> F2Knight: You dont have to remove the default gateway.
<dewcow> nvz: you think they still put atheros in them?
<F2Knight> bekks, okay but when i ping -I eth1 google.com it times out
<FerchoLP> I've found the kernel log. I get a lot of " wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:1d:7e:e0:f4:3f (Reason: 15)". THe wifi connection works for about five minutes and then that error occurs. Immediately it connets again and works ok for a few minutes and so on. All this just with wrt45g router and since update to kernel 3
<F2Knight> and I can not ping any other hosts on that lan...
<dewcow> FerchoLP: do you have neighbors with wireless?
<ikonia> F2Knight: sounds like you have 2 default gateways
<FerchoLP> for example, the wifi card works perfectly with tp-link routers
<F2Knight> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<F2Knight> 255.255.255.255 0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 eth0
<F2Knight> 216.242.158.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<F2Knight> 10.0.0.0        10.216.0.1      255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 eth1
<F2Knight> 10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth1
<FloodBot1> F2Knight: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<F2Knight> 0.0.0.0         216.242.158.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<ikonia> F2Knight: that routing table will never work
<dewcow> FerchoLP: try moveing the AP and the card to a different channel. sounds like you might just be experiencing interference from other networks
<FerchoLP> There are only 2 or 3 networks in sight where that wrt45g is. And there are more than 35 where I am now, connected to a TP-LINK router
<F2Knight> ikonia, well yea, i notice its not working.. Luckily I can get in over eth0 though
<ikonia> F2Knight: you can't have 2 default routes active at the same time
<FerchoLP> but could that affect only my card? because if I boot the machine on Win7, the wifi connection with the wrt45g router works well.
<ikonia> F2Knight: you already have a route for 0.0.0.0 on eth0, so you can't bring one up on eth1 too
<kurisu> ikonia: hmmm... followed that and it still does not give me the option
<F2Knight> ikonia, there is only one default route there
<kurisu> might try to dl and unetboot
<FerchoLP> I mean, the router works ok with another SO and even my cell phone can connect to the router
<ikonia> F2Knight: sorry, I thought you where trying to add one to eth1 too, I may have miss-read
<F2Knight> ikonia, no each should have there own. and it 'look's right.. only I can not ping over eth1
<kurisu> 11.04 has given me more problems than all the other dists combined... and I started using ubuntu in 2006 !!!
<mikefmail> Hello, just completed my website by way of saying thans to everyone involved in unleashing Ubuntu onto the world. Please feel free to have a peek and let me know what you think. Mike http://ubuntubitsandbytes.webs.com/
<ikonia> mikefmail: please don't advertise in this channel
<mikefmail> Very sorry - I did not realise
<ikonia> not a problem
<mikefmail> Thanks
<nvz> dewcow: well the one that replaced the HWU8DD I had, is the HWU9DD and it is said to have a RTL8188SU, the do have another model though and you can still find the HWU8DD which is technically a Zydas ZD1211RW chipset, but its essentially just a modified Atheros 5007UG and the firmware is available in the zd1211rw-firmware package for linux
<genewitch> When i open my laptop lid and it resumes from suspend i get screen artifacting. I can stop it by typing dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null
<genewitch> to use CPU. is there another fix?
<genewitch> Does not do this on unix and windows.
<F2Knight> genewitch, sudo rm -rf /
<ikonia> genewitch: do not do that
<ikonia> genewitch: do NOT do that
<yagoo> YA DONT DO WHAT F2KNight SAID
<kurisu> WTF
 * yagoo DANGEROUS NEVER DO THAT "RM *****" COMMAND
<ikonia> kurisu: control your language please,
<kurisu> ikonia: sorry... get annoyed when people try to screw other people over
<genewitch> heh. I wasn't going to do that. But i searched and most of the solutions on the bug trackers say fixed with karmic, nvidia patch, intel this, but i have an ati xpress 200m and i only remember the "use some cpu to stop artifacting" solution
<genewitch> even if i stop dd right now it goes back to really bad corruption and seizure inducing flashing
<nvz> Idk if everyone agrees, but I think saying format c: is acceptable.. rm -rf / however is just so wrong though
<ikonia> nvz: stop now
<ilyekkakai> how do i remove a gnome panel applet form the list of applets?
<genewitch> the downside to using the cpu is it drains my battery. catch-22. Should i open a new bug ticket?
<ikonia> genewitch: the ati modules are closed and a known problem with suspend.
<ikonia> genewitch: not much can really be done with them unless you talk to ati
<genewitch> ikonia: it doesn't say restricted drivers in use though like it used to... should i go get and install the ATI drivers?
<ikonia> genewitch: in my view, no
<ikonia> genewitch: up to you though
<genewitch> i wonder if i could write a perl script that used 2% of my cpu
<kurisu> does anyone know if theres a known issue with 11.04 (64) and flash thats began over the last few days??
<redline28> how do you watch netflix using ubuntu
<yagoo> kurisu, actually i was checking out the latest flash.. there's a new one..
<yagoo> (at least from the adobe site)
<genewitch> redline28: virtual machine (kvm, virtualbox) with windows. netflix uses silverlight which is closed source and owned by microsoft.
<kurisu> oh right
<sunfish> Hi
<genewitch> redline28: they won't change that because of licensing issues.
<redline28> that sucks
<nvz> ilyekkakai: you realize this will not result in enhanced security of any kind right? if you humor me on why and which applet I'll humor you on the how
<yagoo> kurisu, (bleeding edge Adobe Flash Player 11.1.102.55)
<redline28> does anyone know if an would a emulator work?
<SudoMan> What kind?
<kurisu> yagoo: .... getting really annoyed with mine, crashes my system (with an xorg Fatal server error: ... xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call error)
<genewitch> redline28: like dolphin?
<yagoo> kurisu, 64-bit ?
<kurisu> yeah
<kurisu> was fine until a few days ago
<yagoo> kurisu, hmm..
<redline28> SudoMan: not sure really
<genewitch> does ubuntu-server have the pm modules?
<jdtm> Hello, I am having some Wifi stability issues. On Ubuntu 11.10. I am using an HWUG1 wireless Usb adapter, connecting to a TL-WR541G wireless router. I am experiencing a packet loss of about 5%, Which is annoying in some online games. I also dual boot win 7, and it works perfectly fine there. Here is my iwconfig, if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749900/. Any help is appreciated.
<SudoMan> Because there is several emulators for Linux like snes, DS, ps1, and ect.
<yagoo> kurisu, did u try wiping out the flash cache? (you right-click and choose global settings.. try clearing out any stored entries-- btw.. it'll be a macromedia site you can clear your local setting)
<nvz> oh well he left.. heh.. I was curious what someone aimed to achieve by disabling a panel applet .. had the answer too..
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: even in windows it is suggested to game and stream meadia using a wired connection
<yagoo> kurisu, if it says VT_WAITACTIVE.. it sounds more like a video driver issue
<genewitch> redline28: literally the way i said is the only way. a wii emulator (the easiest) won't work because it doesn't emulate the wii shop channel which you need to "install" the netflix app.
<yagoo> kurisu, if i were you i'd try 64-bit firefox&64bit flash..
<redline28> SudoMan: I am new to linux
<kurisu> I went into flash settings and cleared all local content... still had the same problem
<yagoo> kurisu, , dunno how it is now as the deafult browser on 64bit ubuntu..
<jdtm> well, its flawless in windows, so i assume its possible in ubuntu.
<SudoMan> Why is there no opera for Ubuntu on there software center?
<yagoo> kurisu, is it really 64-bit flash or 32-bit one you're using?
<kurisu> hmm
<jdtm> my connection i mean.
<kurisu> was 32 I think... removed it now so I can actuall go on the net for a bit without my system hanging
<kurisu> read that 64 is still beta
<Artemis3> kurisu, just in case, i have 11.04 and 64 bit flash from now defunct sevenmachines, no problems
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: did you have to do any specail installation of drivers for your wifi?
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: as far as intalling it in ubuntu that is?
<kurisu> Artemis3: oh right... hmmm
<kurisu> >.<
<jdtm> nope, rt73usb picked it right up
<jdtm> and as far as i can tell, its the reccommended driver
<SudoMan> I there a better browser that is like sea monkey. By this I mean is there one that has a irc chat program built into it.
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: linux and windows use very different drivers... sometimes the drivers in linux are sub-par to the drivers in windows
<kurisu> do you guys think it would be better to do a dist upgrade or try to sort out the issue in 11.04 first>?
<genewitch> jdtm: what's the issue
<yagoo> SudoMan, have you checked the firefox add-ons? firefox has like the most addons of any other browser..
<yagoo> kurisu, you can try upgrade..but as i said it looks like a driver issue
<pragmaticenigma> kurisu: jdtm is having throughput issues with packet loss
<bluebomber> I'm having trouble setting up VNC/remote desktop in 11.10. I enabled it, but it keeps refusing connections from localhost and other hosts on my LAN. I also checked UPnP, but it didn't modify my router's settings at all. Can anyone give me a hand here?
<Artemis3> kurisu, can you uninstall all your flash package, locate and remove all libflashplayer.so from your system, then download the 64 bit flash and put the libflashplayer.so inside ~/mozilla/plugins ?
<jdtm> one thing ive tried is increasing the retry limit in iwconfig
<yagoo> kurisu, what adobe flash are you using?
<jdtm> and the packet loss goes down, but theres like times where the ping shoots up
<pragmaticenigma> bluebomber: it's part of the default that you will not be able to connect to VNC with localhost, it's to avoid a loopback
<yagoo> kurisu, what is the version # ?
<Artemis3> kurisu, ~/.mozilla/plugins
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: What you might be experiencing is Ubuntu being more sensitive to flucuations in the wireless signal than windows
<jdtm> oh, i did not know this.
<kurisu> it was the one from the default "click here to install flash" link that came up in ff
<kurisu> ... a few weeks ago
<yagoo> kurisu, remove that addon-- and try adding flash from your ubuntu package manager
<kurisu> ... sorry, didn't notice the version, and it's gone now
<yagoo> pff
<jdtm> so theres nothing i can do about it then?
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: not unless your very skilled at writting your own device drivers
<kurisu> ok I'll try
 * yagoo saw a 512 packet limit with dbus.. << perhaps look into commenting this out
<kurisu> as in adove-flashplugin (11) ??
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: As i mentioned earlier... anytime I try to stream video or play an online game i always use a hard connection to avoid problems with signal
<yagoo> kurisu, there should be one called *installer
<jdtm> if its any credit to the complaint, i also have another wifi card, not sure of the model, but it picks up the rt2800usb driver, and displays similar results.
<yagoo> kurisu, apt-cache search flash |grep -i inst
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: someone walking through the room is enough to distrupt your wireless signal
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: I really strongly suggest when gaming to use ethernet, not wireless... nothing sucks more than a roommate (or parent) using the microwave causing you to get fragged in your favorite game
<kurisu> ok I'll try... think it will just crash my system again though :-P
<machiolate> where is system preferences, windows under ubuntu 11.10? i'm trying to change the mouse over window setting. I'm using the gnome 3 fallback shell
<jdtm> but wouldnt the signal show that it goes down?
<yagoo> kurisu, uhh.. you do check to see that it's the latest version..
<jdtm> cause my signal is constant
<yagoo> kurisu, then try to get that latest version if you get the crash..
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: the signal meter is all code based... It's easy enough to fake that
<kurisu> 11.1.102.55
<machiolate> does the gnome 3 fallback shell not have a system preferences GUI?
<kurisu> .... apt-get update; apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<yagoo> kurisu, and do look at what the other things i told ya.. see if you're using 32-bit flash on a 64-bit firefox.. I dont have 64bit running on here..
<jdtm> alright, fine. well, is there any other troubleshoot commands i could use besides iwconfig?
<yagoo> kurisu, (if its a 32bit flash plugin on 64bit firefox.. you may want to try to do 64bit flash on 64bit firefox)
<pragmaticenigma> you could try installing inSSIDer and see if that helps isolate where you issues might be
<kurisu> ok sure, installed that new flashplugin.. how can I check for 32 / 64 in flash and ff?
<yagoo> kurisu, about:plugins (url)
<yagoo> kurisu, see if you're using the 32-bit ns support plugin layer..
<jdtm> tyvm for the help
<chrislabeard> when running $ sudo fsck /dev/sda1 its supposed to do something besides blink with the white box?
<chrislabeard> or am I supposed to wait for it to finish
<yagoo> kurisu, "file /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so" << this may not be the one you're using.. but can you tell me if this file exists?
<yagoo> (file is a command, literally)
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: np... sometimes a good ol' fashioned search on google with your wireless driver and ubuntu might turn up some results too
<kurisu> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<jdtm> trust me, ive been searching.
<kurisu> so I guess not 64
<yagoo> kurisu, hang on.
<machiolate> how do I activate "mouse over active window" for Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<kurisu> ok thanks
<yagoo> kurisu, what does about:config say?  and what does ls -la /etc/alternatives/*flash*  say ?
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: the keywords your looking for "high latency"
<yagoo> kurisu, actually "about:plugins"..
<jdtm> trust me, i have been.
<yagoo> kurisu, you using iceweasal ?
<jdtm> lol
<kurisu> Shockwave Flash 11.1 r102
<yagoo> kurisu, did you test with glxgears ? < you have acceleration on your graphics?
<kurisu> no the default ff that comes with 11.04
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: first hit I got was this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1794949.html <= have you seen that and tried any of the suggestions there?
<yagoo> kurisu, so um.. is that firefox 64-bit or 32-bit ?
<yagoo> kurisu, ps aux|grep -i <appname>  , then do "file <path to appbinary>   , should say if its 32-bit or 64-bit ELF
<kurisu> 64-bit
<yagoo> kurisu, so what you can do is simply apt remove the flash plugin.. then try the manual latest flash (64bit)..
<pragmaticenigma> kurisu: Your trying to use 32bit flash player on 64 bit???
<yagoo> kurisu, if firefox(64bit) refuses to load it.. then you should try to disable the 32bit-ns compat plugin..
<jdtm> talking about driver conflicts? yes, this was one of the first things i stubled upon.
<kurisu> and glxgears is ok btw
<yagoo> kurisu, dunno if therte's a filter rule on *flash* plugin names with that 32bit ns compat plugin
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: do you use wireless encryption on your network?
<yagoo> kurisu,  that's good..
<jdtm> wpa2
<kurisu> ok I'll try that now thanks
<jdtm> tried unprotected, and same conflicts
<kurisu> can I just apt-get remove flashplugin-installer?
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: Hrm... that might be the problem (not that an encrypted network is a bad thing, it's very good!) but I have always had bad luck with wifi, linux and encrypted networks
<kurisu> or will that just remove the installer
<jdtm> right, thats understandable.
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: If you can... I'd try going a bit with the encryption off (lock down the AP to only allow your MAC address) and see if the problem goes away... something to mind is the encryption is often done on the wireless cards chip and it's not nearly as powerful as your CPU
<jdtm> like i said, ive already tried that
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: sorry, missed that
<yagoo> kurisu, ya.. if not.. then see other packages-> dpkg -l |grep -i flash
<vishwas> What is the difference between remastersys backup and dist
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: I'm sure you will find a solution... I'm just out of ideas here... I use broadcom b43legacy... my biggest issue was WPA encryption... so I turned off all encryption and use a local VPN connection from my laptop to one of my desktops and tunnel everything through that
<nonouns> #join dallasmakerspace
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: * encrypted VPN *
<jdtm> from what i can tell, some of the packets are getting delayed somewhere. because if i increase the retry limit, less packets are dropped, but the max ping is higher.
<jdtm> but yea, i appreciate listenin to me :D
<vishwas> What is the difference between remastersys backup and dist
<pragmaticenigma> vishwas: you will need to be more specific... need a little more information about what you are asking
<vishwas> What remastersys  command does?
<pragmaticenigma> jdtm: I know the frustration... you have a good chipset with that wifi adapter, broadcom is a lot worse
<pragmaticenigma> !remastersys
<pragmaticenigma> guess the bots don't know
<bazhang> vishwas, check the remastersys forum home page, thats not a supported package
<bluebomber> pragmaticenigma, I still could not connect from any of the other hosts on my LAN either. (re my VNC setup issue)
 * yagoo laughs-- he was installing alternatives yesterday with the old thinking that nautilus can't do dual pane
<yagoo> goddamit.. what a waste of time hahahaha
<yagoo> was there the whole time.. "Extra pane".. more like EXTRA PAIN!! lol
<pragmaticenigma> bluebomber: I eventually install x11vnc on my rig to get VNC connections to my machine... it was faster and easier for me to get it up and running... downside is the machine has to be logged in locally to a session for it to work
<yagoo>  pragmaticenigma , you use vnc? it's easier to use nomachine's nx..
<yagoo> (but i dont think nomachine nx is updated for 11.10 just yet.. i can check)
<jdtm> yea, i heard about broadcom being trouble, when i bought my card it has an external antenna, so i bought a beefy one so i was sure i'd have max connection :P
<klync> is there a simple way to test whether a given pkg was installed by me or by the base system?
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: I had a friend try and set that up for me... I wasn't happy with the results
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, did you use nomachine's ? (dont use the distro's repo-- you have to download 3 free .debs from their site)
<osmosis> what the heck, how do I access the menus in GIMP ?
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: I like to keep one session going whether I'm at the local machine or remotely connected...
<klync> osmosis: right click
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, you can do that with nomachine's nx..
<osmosis> klync, where is screen capture?
<yagoo> nways..
<yagoo> been using it for 3 years.. and i'm hooked.. i can do remote linux from win/mac/linux ..
<klync> osmosis: i don't know the app inside out off the top of my head, but idunno ... ctrl-c?
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: For me... what I have works and does what I want it to... if it ain't broke, I ain't going to fix it
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, vnc is 100 times more difficult to setup nomachine nx.. that's why i mention it to anyone..
<pragmaticenigma> osmosis: When you ask, are you trying to capture a video, or a single snapshot
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: That's why I use x11vnc package... simple execution from bash and it runs on it's own... just a few arguments to match my preferences
<newegggg> i disabled root login via ssh, so i log in as a user... but after i 'su root' and become root, i can't run anything
<newegggg> iptables returns 'command not found'
<newegggg> any ideas?
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, well you don't HAVE to try it. But i really think you're not getting the best remote out there.. and nx IS :) just my story :)
<yagoo> newegggg, try su -l or su -
<newegggg> u mean when i try to become root?
<yagoo> newegggg, yah..
<yagoo> newegggg, that sets up $PATH correctly for root
<newegggg> omg it worked
<newegggg> the -l
<newegggg> what does the -l mean
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: does NX allow me to use a standard VNC client to connect in?
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, ya
<newegggg> thanks
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma,  it supports multi-proc session types (but i said earlier i dont know if 11.10 is supported yet)
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, it's pretty much apt-get install ssh, then dpkg -i <those three debs *.deb>
<pragmaticenigma> K... I will check into it again... last time experience was less than steller (it's how I found x11vnc) and I was running OpenSUSE at the time
<the_3f_rule> Hi guys.  Hopefully my question hasn't been answered 50 times tonight already
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, you have to look into it's advanced options, and if you want to do concurrent logons, you might have to type 1 command to allow that user to do it
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: right now I'm trying to figure out how to get my OpenVPN to tunnel again... sadly until that's running I'm SOL anyways
<yagoo> (the advanced options is available graphically with nxclient)
<pragmaticenigma> since I only allow remote access to my local network via my VPN connection (especially Remote Desktop)
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, nx works as a subsystem under ssh.. that's why it's basically no setup.. but someone told me for a corporate environment.. they don't like it because of something to do with the authentication method it uses..
<yagoo> (i mean ssh is ok-- but there's an impersonating user when issuing nx authentication)(for personal use i have no problem.. )
<yagoo> kurisu, does flash 64-bit work?
<yagoo> oh golly.. dam it.. wish i knew sooner nautilus supported dual pane now hehehe
<yagoo> was using these dam alternatives..
<pragmaticenigma> Anyone familiar with openvpn setups and getting the connection to bridge to the gateway to tunnel internet access
<lynx7os5> hello, anyone know what happened to the karmic repository, or where its located by chance? and is it safe to change from karmics to lucid repos? (sources.list)
<the_3f_rule> Hopefully someone can aswer it though.  I am brand new to linux.  Trying to install 11.10 on an 3 or 4 year old acer penguin 2.  I burned an install cd but keep getting an error 5 and the install crashes.  Not much concrete help to be found on the web, at least that I can find.  Anyone know how to get around this?  It runs fine off the install cd.
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, you should check your gateway (if its  a box-- they sometimes have filters on VPN traffic)
<the_3f_rule> That's a pentium not a penguin
<pragmaticenigma> I've had it working in the past... I lose the setup with each upgrade to ubuntu (which I'm getting really tired of) because the network configuration files have to be modified manually each time... and each new upgrade has some new twist
<yagoo> the_3f_rule, try freedos.. i heard that way back for 1993-1995 computers dos works well.. Pentium I you say? good luck..
 * yagoo laughs at the Penguin kid
<lynx7os5> i was doing a fresh install on another comp but cant update it for some reason.. (ubuntu server karmic)
<klync> the_3f_rule: i don't know what error 5 means, but one thing i might check is the bios' "reconfigure ecsd data" before running the installer
<pragmaticenigma> used to be that I could just set a flag to forward all IP traffic... then it had to be explicately set the IPv4 traffic...
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, what box router model is it?
<the_3f_rule> The error 5 basically is telling me that there is something wrong with the media or the media drive.  Its apparently a fairly common error, but no real fixes.
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: All traffic from my 10.8.0.x subnet is setup on the router to route through10.0.2.x
<klync> the_3f_rule: oh, did you test the checksum before you burned the image, and got no error during write?
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, and that router is running linux with a WAN interface?
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: the router is already been configured, I lost the setup when I upgraded Ubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10
<klync> the_3f_rule: can you boot from a rescue cd, such as knoppix or grml?
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, you're talking unclearly.. what is the router?
<the_3f_rule> Yes, it runs just fine from the boot cd.  No errors during the burn
<the_3f_rule> Just get the error when I try to install.
<pragmaticenigma> The router has already been configured to work, I know it is setup correctly because everything was working prior to upgrading from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10
<klync> the_3f_rule: when you're booted from the live cd, have you looked at dmesg, esp. after trying to read from the hard disk?
<docmur> I have a new 42" LCD screen and I'm trying to get my ATI 5830 to output to this new TV, I have the HDMI connection going into a HDMI spitter which I think might be my issues and then going to the TV.  ATI's control panel can see the TV and it tell me it's in use but the TV doesn't read any single, I get the same thing in windows
<the_3f_rule> And the computer is only a couple of years old, it has a 160 gig hd.  I misspoke when said pentium
<pragmaticenigma> docmur: Remove the splitter
<docmur> any idea
<docmur> I want to but I don't have a cable long enough
<docmur> It's not even close
<the_3f_rule> Klync, I have not.  I am kind of an amateur when it comes to bios.  Can you explain?  Sorry
<vernonjvs> Hello. It seems that the karmic dist files no longer exist on the ubuntu sever. Does ubuntu archive them someplace else?
<docmur> I'm pretty sure thats the issue
<pragmaticenigma> docmur: The issue is your signal is degrading through the splitter and the length of the cable
 * yagoo thinks the_3f_rule is trolling. Pentium computers are no longer made for over ten years
<yagoo> pff
<docmur> just checking with everyone
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: Pentiums are still produced... in fact I just read an article about a new server line of Pentiums Intel is coming out with next year
<the_3f_rule> Like I said, I misspoke.  Sorry.  Im an old guy
<klync> the_3f_rule: well, i have never heard of this "error 5", but i don't see any reason you couldn't run the installer, so i'm just going from first principles here. i'd try doing 'reset escd' if you haven't, and also running the command `dmesg` from a shell off whatever linux os i could get to run on it
<the_3f_rule> Not trolling though, just bummed I cant get it to work.  It came installed with vista, which I hate
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: Do you have Hyper Threading enabled in the BIOS?
<the_3f_rule> Ok.  I will try that klync.  Thank you
<dfs> 有人吗？可以看到我吗？
<klync> the_3f_rule: pragmaticenigma's question is also a good one
<the_3f_rule> Prag, im not sure but I will look.  What is it
<bazhang> !cn | dfs
<ubottu> dfs: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: It's a way to allow one CPU act like two, when I upgraded to 11.10 I had to shut it off, otherwise my machine would hang during boot... never saw that error code
<the_3f_rule> Ah ok.
<dfs> 我怎么又跑这来了。。。。
<the_3f_rule> Did you guys install ubuntu by itself or in parallel with windows
<the_3f_rule> On a partition
<pragmaticenigma> I have dual boot partitions in my setup
<bazhang> dfs /join #ubuntu-cn
<yagoo> the_3f_rule, parallels ? you sound like you're on a mac
<yagoo> lol
<pragmaticenigma> bazhang: he may not be Chinese
<yagoo> the_3f_rule, be careful.. "Parallels" is a virtual solution for macs..
<the_3f_rule> I don't speak computer very well sorry
<dfs> pragmaticenigma: 你在说我吗？
<yagoo> lol
<bazhang> pragmaticenigma, sure, that's Mandarin
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: he didn't say parallels, he said the singular form
<klync> the_3f_rule: i don't like dual-booting; i'm playing civ4 right now on xp inside a vmware session
<bazhang> dfs english here, Chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<pragmaticenigma> but the term, the_3f_rule, is called dual booting since you can't run two OS's at the same time
<dfs> bazhang: OK
<the_3f_rule> If im installing It by itself, I still need to have hyper threading off?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<vernonjvs> does anyone know why the karmic distribution file are no longer on the ubuntu servers.? Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> karmic is no longer supported
 * yagoo is happy he got his new nfs share mountpoint working under 2 minutes :)
<bazhang> !eol | vernonjvs
<ubottu> vernonjvs: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yagoo> yeah !!! nfs baby!
<jerenept> ?
<bazhang> vernonjvs, check the eolupgrades link
<the_3f_rule> Thanks guys.  I appreciate it.  Sorry for the kindergarten level terminology
<dfs> help
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: we all have to start somewhere... no harm no foul
<pragmaticenigma> dfs: !ask
<bazhang> dfs with what
<dfs> \help
<yagoo> ok
<the_3f_rule> I will try it and report back
<newegggg> is it ok to delete the contents of secure in /var
<dfs> !aks
<the_3f_rule> One more question
<yagoo> this thing called bashee is hiding in the background...
<yagoo> nothing in systray and plays music..
<newegggg> its auto made like secure1 secure2
<pragmaticenigma> newegggg: what are you trying to delete specifically
<newegggg> just the entire contents, select all, delete
<newegggg> too many break in attempts over ssh to see anything useful
<pragmaticenigma> not a good idea...
<dfs> join #ubuntu-cn
<yagoo> "bash /usr/bin/banshee"  << this is in my process list-- I opened a file to play from nautilus.. weird it says "bash"..
 * yagoo thinks dfs is trolling.
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: prolly a forked process launched from bash
<yagoo> pragmaticenigma, i opened it from nautilus (opened a file from a read-only nfs share)
<yagoo> (opened a music file)
<pragmaticenigma> I understand that... what I'm saying is the media player setup might require a bash script play the file in the background... and it's setup to use a bash script to do so
<newegggg> whats a good alternative port for ssh?
<arooni-mobile> what does ubuntu rename the httpd binary to?
<newegggg> i guess that'll cut down on the spam
<dfs> yagoo: what does trolling mean ?
<pragmaticenigma> arooni-mobile: to differeniate it from the old apache 1.x
<vernonjvs> I understand that I won't get any updates for karmic. But I am surprised that the karrnic files from the repositories. Plus this appeared to just happened today. Whats the point of removing the distribution files?
<ResQue> could some please help break this down for me printf "%020x"
<pragmaticenigma> dfs... trolling is when a person isn't contributing anything useful to the chat room
<the_3f_rule> After the install failed I tried to build a bootable USB but now that I've removed the windows OS not sure how to make one since the install files are .exe
<ResQue> what does the % and the 0 mean, why the x
<pragmaticenigma> vernonjvs: they need the space for other things
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: if you haven't modified the USB key since your last attempt it should still be able to install from
<yagoo> ResQue, %20 is the space character (i believe it's the hex value) .. see asciitable.com
<dfs> pragmaticenigma: but i cannot find it from my dictionary...
<pragmaticenigma> ResQue: it's a code to allow a space to be used in the address bar of your web browser
<ResQue> yagoo: hello again, i thought it might be hex, but the command prints 20 '0' and the man page for printf is no help at all
<pragmaticenigma> dfs, it's a slang term, it will not be in your dictionary
<yagoo> ResQue, it's the hex value for space
<the_3f_rule> I screwed up and didn't try to make the USB until after the install failed.  The only other computer I have is a mac.  Easiest just to go find a pc somewhere and make the USB?
<ResQue> yagoo: thanks, any idea why it prints 0s if i run it on the command line?
<yagoo> Resistance, you're probably using it wrong. maybe it's %0x20 .. or something like that..
<yagoo> ResQue, i meant
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: easier to burn the install image to a CD and use that
<yagoo> ResQue, that's a programming question.. you have to use the right "type" when associating the reference variable..
<the_3f_rule> Right-but that's not working, error 5
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: it might once you have diable the hyperthreading
<the_3f_rule> I figured the USB might work better.  Waste of time?
<pragmaticenigma> USB and CD use the exact same installation image and programs to install
<yagoo> the_3f_rule, you don't know what computer you have.. how do you even know you downloaded the RIGHT iso?
<yagoo> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ?
<the_3f_rule> Trying to get all he dumb questions out of the way at once
<pragmaticenigma> yagoo: be nice
<ResQue> yagoo: your right, i think its best to ask in c or c++ room for syntax related questions
<pragmaticenigma> ResQue: good idea
<the_3f_rule> Good point.  Runs off the bootable cd though yagoo.  So ?
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: I would try the CD again, once you have made the changes in BIOS... best to take things one small step at a time... so you can retrace your steps later and determine what might have gone wrong
<yagoo> the_3f_rule, how do i know you downloaded the 64-bit iso.. grub would be able to boot on 32-bit architecture.. and then choke after
<the_3f_rule> I downloaded the 32.
<the_3f_rule> Google told me to
<geoffmcc> the_3f_rule: im sure if usb install was an option for you probably would have tried it, but have you considered the minimal install cd to install over network
<the_3f_rule> Nope! But I will write that down in case the other stuff fails
<pragmaticenigma> whoa, everyone... the_3f_rule really needs to start with what he has... Yes he may have the wrong install image... but he needs to make some bios changes before we really can help further
<yagoo> the_3f_rule, talk to the penguin.. after all you said you use a "Penguin" computer. You're not serious about anything. GOOD LUCK TO YOU.
<the_3f_rule> Should I have downloaded the 64 bit?
<dfs> ok ,, I think I am trolling ,too...
<pragmaticenigma> No, the_3f_rule you should not have
<the_3f_rule> Thanks for the help yahoo.  For me it's a tool not a hobby
<the_3f_rule> Ok prag.  Thanks
<monstaRtruck> anyone have issues installing nvidia gtx cards
<monstaRtruck> it says driver is activated but not in use
<RossDoughty> Hey all.
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: i386 images are what you need to stick to
<RossDoughty> ?
<almoxarife> monstaRtruck: I see the same, but mine is in use
<pragmaticenigma> monstaRtruck: do you have a machine that allows you to switch between two different graphics card?
<monstaRtruck> wat u mean?
<pragmaticenigma> monstaRtruck: Please use plain english
<monstaRtruck> shut up man
<monstaRtruck> thx for u help ahole
<pangolin> !guidelines > monstaRtruck
<ubottu> monstaRtruck, please see my private message
<RossDoughty> monstaRtruck - Don't be rude man.
<monstaRtruck> here let me help u bastard
<pragmaticenigma> monstaRtruck: If you wish to get help, you need to use words that other people will understand... not everyone here speaks english as their primary language
<pragmaticenigma> a little late pangolin
<vernonjvs> I would think that disk space is cheap enough. I guess I will have to upgrade when I need a package I don't have on my system. Looks like Slackware keeps their distribution files around for 9 years an least. Looks like Fedora keeps their packages around for three years or more. Something to think about when I need to upgrade.
<pragmaticenigma> vernonjvs: Why keeps something around if your not going to support it? To the unknowning, they might install it, wonder why it doesn't work and then keep asking about it... safer to remove it and encourage usage of versions that are supported
<_Neytiri_> is there a way to upgrade a running system from 10.4 to 10.10?
<the_3f_rule> Ah ha.  I meant celeron
<pragmaticenigma> _Neytiri_: No, I wouldn't recommend using 10.10
<_Neytiri_> why
<_Neytiri_> and 10.4 doesent have support for waht i need it to have support for
<pragmaticenigma> _Neytiri_: It's soon to be unsupported
<_Neytiri_> figures
<pragmaticenigma> _Neytiri_: The latest version is 11.10 which was released in October
<dewcow> but i liked the name of 10.10  better X(
<_Neytiri_> 11.10 is unstable on my system tried it a few weeks ago
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | dewcow
<ubottu> dewcow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vernonjvs> The point is for users that already have karmic installed, why force them to upgrade when they just need a package from the old archive. For example, I just recently installed Sunbird for the first time. Glad I did it before they removed all the karmic files today. Otherwise I would have been forced to upgrade.
<pragmaticenigma> _Neytiri_: perhaps we can help with that?
<pragmaticenigma> vernonjvs: because security patches will no longer be applied... it's half the reason viruses get the foot hold they do on computers... people hanging on to old, insecure software for fear of what is new, updated and secured better
<binni> I have a fat32 image file (image.img) and I need to resize it, or more specifically enlarge it by 40mb, is there any simple way to do that? is it possible to open it in gparted?
<dewcow> it seemed like 11.10 didn't run as well on my system after the update
<pragmaticenigma> vernonjvs: There are several sever kernal vulnerabilities with 9.10, I wouldn't keep running it personally
<pragmaticenigma> dewcow: 11.10 didn't run at all for me on my system until I disabled hyperthreading on my CPU... all my other machines haven't had any issues
 * pragmaticenigma I must confess I run Xubuntu, which I find to be a little more stable
<the_3f_rule> Prag, hate to do this to you.  I assumed hyper threading was in the setup menu.  Any way to turn it off not using windows?
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: far as I know, there is no hyperthreading with a Celeron processor... so you will not find a setting anywhere
<_Neytiri_> the_3f_rule,  bios
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: scratch that... celerons may have hyperthreading... the only way to turn it off is through the bios
<vernonjvs> The bottom line is that Linux is about freedom. Upgrading should be my choice and not forced. My setup works and has no viruses. Can you assure me that upgrading will not cause me problems?
<mmv> vernonjvs: no one can assure you that
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: while the computer is booting you will have to hit something like the "del", "f2", or other key combo to get in the BIOS... you may need to check the manual
<mmv> vernonjvs: if you need that kind of assurance, you have a QA environment
<the_3f_rule> Yep, im there.  Dont see hyper threading though
<mmv> vernonjvs: i can assure you that by never upgrading, you will be riddled with security holes ;)
<pragmaticenigma> vernonjvs: Your right it is about choice... however, spend anytime doing tech support for a college campus and you will soon learn the reasons upgrading is a good idea... despite some risks
<the_3f_rule> I imagine it would be under Main
<gurlyy> hi
<gurlyy> hey
<pragmaticenigma> vernonjvs: there are very few viruses out there at all... most attacks are to compromise the system and allow the attacker control to anything they want with your computer
<gurlyy> hey
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: you really need to consult the manual when making changes to your Buis
<bazhang> gurlyy, ubuntu support question?
<the_3f_rule> Looking now
<gurlyy> hey pm me bazhang
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | gurlyy
<ubottu> gurlyy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> gurlyy, no ask your ubuntu question here
<gurlyy> what is anal??
<pragmaticenigma> TROLL!
<Chascon> does ubuntu come with basic tiling via Gnome? My number pad is inadvertently positioning my windows, and the grid plugin is off.
<vernonjvs> Well, then why force an upgrade by deleting repositories? BTW, all systems have security holes. I have Linus systems running since 1995 without any viruses (Slackware 2.0 on a 486).
<pragmaticenigma> vernonjvs: I just got done saying... it's not viruses you have to worry about... it's someone else taking control of your system
<pragmaticenigma> vernonjvs: I think if you want to continue the conversation... it's best to take it to the offtopic room
<vernonjvs> ok thanks bye.
<dotblank> hmm, I can't tell if I have gotten better at using linux or I have just gotten used to compiling everything
<roasted> hi
<pragmaticenigma> hello roasted
<alexanderliu> how could i type my language in Ubuntu?????
<alexanderliu> anybody helps?
<r|ck> hi, i just performed a dist upgrade of my ubuntu
<yagoo> alexanderliu, show a bit of um consideration here.. you asking a programming question or a human speaking tongue quetsion?
<r|ck> and once it completed and attempted to boot up, its stalls at the bootup
<lefty_> umm.. I need some help
<r|ck> "Starting configure network device security"
<r|ck> thats where it is at now
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | lefty_
<ubottu> lefty_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<r|ck> i have gone to the diff rc levels and event /etc/default and already disabled at least 20 different stuff
<r|ck> kinda tired of doing that
<r|ck> wondering if is there a way of fixing it and perhaps why im getting that
<pragmaticenigma> r|ck: does your system hang if you boot from a live cd of the same version?
<the_3f_rule> Ok.  No hyperthreading
<r|ck> i have not downloaded a live cd of that same version
<lefty_> Well there is this weird issue that happens. I download and install Ubuntu straight onto my computer it seems to install just fine.. on the 1st boot it's fine.. but then when I turn off and try booting back into Ubuntu I get stuck on a Purple Screen and I see the Caps Lock blinking
<lefty_> does anyone know what the issue could be?
<r|ck> i can try to download it
<pragmaticenigma> r|ck: I would try the Liive CD to see if it also hangs at the same point... How did you install your system if not from a Live CD?
<r|ck> pragmaticenigma, i had a previous version installed and it prompted to do a distribution upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: That's an indication of a kernel panic... after you install are you installing a bunch of software?
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: no just android sdk and chromium browser
<pragmaticenigma> r|ck: I see... it's possible that your previous installation had some custom configuration that the upgrade didn't carry over?
<r|ck> pragmaticenigma, yeah, that could be a possibility
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: Try installing just the OS, and not everything else... and then one by one install new software programs until the issue happens again
<cicero_> boa noite
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: but the weird thing is this happened 3 times
<pragmaticenigma> r|ck: I usually download the Live CD before doing the upgrade just to make sure it will run
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: It's possible something with the Android SDK might be the culprit
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: once without installing anything just a simple reboot 2nd time after chromium and sdk and 3rd chromium and sdk
<alexanderliu> install my input method??????anybodyhelp?ăîăîăîăî
<r|ck> pragmaticenigma, ouhh.. ic. i guess next time i shall do that
<r|ck> pragmaticenigma, downloading the iso now and will take another 30 mins to download
<pragmaticenigma> alexanderliu: We are having a difficult time understanding your question... if english is not your primary language there may be a chat room better suited to help you
<pragmaticenigma> r|ck: okay, I have to head off shortly... but I'm sure others here can continue to help you
<r|ck> pragmaticenigma, orite. sure
<r|ck> pragmaticenigma, thanks for ur help. :)
<the_3f_rule> Prag thanks again.  Since no hyper thread option, what the next thing to check
<K`zan> Silly question, the proprietary nvidia drivers got installed when I built this system but I haven't seen any updates for it?!?  Does one need to uninstall the current and add it again to get updated drivers?  TMIA!
<pragmaticenigma> the_3f_rule: I'm really not sure... you might need to find a friend to invite over and help you out...  You might a have a local linux user group in your town that could also possibly help you out
<the_3f_rule> That's a thought.  Thanks again, I will keep plugging away at it and report back
<pragmaticenigma> K`zan: if you installed the propretary drivers from the Ubuntu repos, it isn't always going to be the latest version, but as long as your displays are working, I wouldn't worry about having the latest edition
<evanescent> After upgrading to 11.10 my windows keep losing their borders. unity --replace fixes it temporarily until it happens again, but this is very frustrating. does anyone have any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> K`zan: most of the time the newest versions are just updates for the newest cards released on the market, rarely is there anything new for exisiting cards
<K`zan> pragmaticenigma: Thanks, new release of X-Plane out and it is a bit slow, thought I'd check.  THanks again.
<linda> exit
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: did you caatch what i last said?
<almoxarife> K`zan: what version are you at?
 * lefty_ says not trying to be pushy
<K`zan> almoxarife: Lemme check, been quite a while, plse standby...
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: I'm really not sure why your machine would just stop booting like that... If it were me, I wouldn't install the android SDK... if you really need it... might considering installing a virtual machine to run it
<K`zan> almoxarife: 260.19.06
<yagoo> i have a little pathetic irritance.. i'm new to using gnome3's "restrictions" -- there any helper application tools/packages so i can rt-click the systemtray-- I'd like to change spacing between icon elements
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: but i said it happened once without me installing anything at all.
<almoxarife> K`zan: you are not using nvidia-current?
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: have you run the memory tester? how old is the machine your installing to?
<isbacon> anyone else having ubuntu freeze on startup?
<K`zan> almoxarife: Not as far as I know.
<almoxarife> K`zan: I believe current is at 290.xxx
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: this computer is about 6 months old and nope no memory tester
<K`zan> almoxarife: :-), I said it had been a while.  Just install the "nvidia-current"?
<Untitled_only> sup room
<yagoo> brb
<pragmaticenigma> memory tester is available on the live disks (hit space bar to see options when you see the little keyboard icon at startup)
<almoxarife> K`zan: I don't want to be the one tell you that, I don't know what will change on your machine
<K`zan> almoxarife: I do have it already installed, but it shows 260...
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: is your system a custom build or prefab?
<almoxarife> K`zan: let things be, better running than broke
<K`zan> almoxarife: There is indeed that :).
<K`zan> almoxarife: Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> always good advice almoxarife
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: I need some more details by what you mean.. I am 14 after all..
<K`zan> pragmaticenigma: almoxarife:  Leaving well enough alone now :-)!!
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: custom build means you bought all the parts and built the computer yourself... prefab means you went to a store and bought an already built computer (like Dell, HP, Compaq)
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: then prefab lol
<aeon-ltd> it's funny they call it build when really it's assembly that's done
<hintss> anyone else having ubuntu freeze all the time?
<pragmaticenigma> well prefab homes are also built assembly style but they still call it a build
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: Can you tell us the model of your computer?
<almoxarife> hintss: freezes sound like ram issues
<aeon-ltd> hintss: no that's not normal
<almoxarife> hintss: I would verify the ram is ok first, no sense in wasting your time on trouble shooting
<jeff2365> I am running 10.04 and it completely freezes occasionally
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: Satellite L745
<pragmaticenigma> jeff2365: what is occassionally?  Like I'm trying to watch a video and it freezes... or I run the machine and I come back a few hours later and it's always locked up
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: you installed Ubuntu 11.10?
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: yes.
<jeff2365> maybe once or twice a day, and I don't think it has frozen when I've been away from it
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: when you shut down, are you using the shutdown command or Hibernate/Stand-By?
<pragmaticenigma> jeff2365: what are you usually doing when the machine locks up?
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: shut down command
<jeff2365> sometimes programming, sometimes browsing the web, last time it was when I tried to open a link from XChat
<pragmaticenigma> jeff2365: how old is your machine?
<evanescent> check the system logs and look around the time the system crashed
<evanescent> see if you see a consistent error message
<jeff2365> the motherboard, ram, and cpu are a couple months old, hard drives are 4 years, power supply and graphics card somewhere in the middle
<pragmaticenigma> jeff2365: what type of drives do you have?
<jeff2365> 2 320GB drives, which information specifically?
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: This might be worth a shot... but you might want to try install 11.04 or 10.04... see if the same issue happens with those
<pragmaticenigma> jeff2365: are they SATA or PATA, solid state versus magnetic
<jeff2365> PATA
<jeff2365> er
<jeff2365> Model ATA ST3320820AS, im thinking PATA magnetic
<evanescent> note the next time your computer crashes and check /var/log/syslog for any conspicuous error messages. do this a couple times and see if you note the same or similar errors each time
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: i was actually on 11.4 before i updated and it didn't happen
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: When your finished installing have you installed all the available updates?
<jeff2365> I had taken a look at the logs but was unable to find anything before the messages logged when turning it on, I'll take another look when it freezes again
<evanescent> the xorg log is worth checking too, which is in /var/log also
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: it said none the 1st 3 times
<pragmaticenigma> jeff2365: it's going to be to be at the end of the previous session when you look in the logs... right before what gets added from your recent boot
<evanescent> jeff2365, syslog has logs that precede the most recent boot. perhaps you were looking in dmesg or something
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: There are several updates out there that you should be seeing when you first install, specifically a kernel update
<the_3f_rule> Checking dmesg.  Anything in particular to look for
<jeff2365> ah, I did not know that, thank you
<lefty_> pragmaticenigma: well that's weird
<evanescent> your best bet is to find something in the logs because otherwise you are groping in the dark
<evanescent> you can try things like memtest but its hard to diagnose random instability
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: If you do an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 it's possible it downloaded the most up-to-date and installed them
<evanescent> the other pertinent question would be what initiated the instability
<evanescent> did you upgrade, etc.
<jeff2365> this is a recent install, so it's always been happening
<RokiqX> Learning to program in linux?
<pragmaticenigma> lefty_: the biggest difference between 11.04 and 11.10 is 11.10 uses the new 3.x kernal... which may still have some bugs to workout... you might be better suited sticking to 11.04 until 12.04 comes out
<RokiqX> Where to start?
<evanescent> jeff2365, do you dual boot another os on the box
<pragmaticenigma> RokiqX: This chat is not setup for programming questions
<jeff2365> yes, Windows 7, and then 10.04 was installed through WUBI
<evanescent> do those work fine
<jeff2365> no issues on Windows 7, except occasional BSODs on shutdown
<evanescent> if you presume that is unrelated, then that suggests that this is not happening because of outright defective hardware
<jeff2365> some Driver Power State Failure
<evanescent> i woudl check the logs more carefully, especially syslog and the xorg logs
<jeff2365> alright, I'll do that, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> jeff2365: what other components do you have in your machine? such as expansion cards like graphics, network, usb, etc...?
<jeff2365> wireless network adapter and a 9800 gtx+
<kadetvv> hi all
<evanescent> you can try removing everything but the essential components and see if it happens
<evanescent> but check the logs first
<kadetvv> Who can help me?
<jeff2365> alright
<nikx> ask your question kadetvv ... someone will
<jeff2365> now I just need to get it to freeze again...
<kadetvv> I do not know how to delete adobe flash player plagin
<yagoo> any use a tool like beagle or gnome-do ? I'm looking also at launchy.. I want one so I can graphically configure it.. I ran gnome-do once (comes with no documentation)... it works.. but now poof.. nowhere to be seen..
<yagoo> lol
<d34d1y> Anyone know why my window titles disappear randomly?
<evanescent> ubuntu comes with dash now which is a similar idea
<nikx> delete as in uninstall ? remove it from your computer ?
<yagoo> (there a default shortkey for it?)
<evanescent> i don't remember what it is for gnome-do yagoo but logical choices are things like the windows key
<yagoo> evanescent, thought dash was a shell..
<evanescent> it is a launcher similar to gnome do
<evanescent> i think gnome-do may have used a key combination like super-space or alt-space or something
<yagoo> evanescent, you should check out gnome-do-extensions.. there's more than just "launching" applications.. don't need to tell me to use the windows key
<nikx> delete as in uninstall ? remove it from your computer ? kadetvv
<evanescent> i've used gnome do
<pragmaticenigma> Most launcher apps I've used, use the Alt + Space to bring up the program
<pragmaticenigma> I prefer trusty ALT + F2 though
<yagoo> evanescent, apt-cache search dash shows nothing like gnome-do..
<kadetvv> I removed the player itself, but what that was adobe flash player plugin downloader
<evanescent> are you using unity yagoo
<jeff2365> whoops, drives are SATA, not PATA, though it probably doesn't matter
<pragmaticenigma> jeff2365:  I don't think it's your drives.. I was looking for age of them which you said was around 4 years... if they were solid state was more what I was seeking
<yagoo> evanescent, are you an idiot? why would i be asking this if I WAS using unity?
<yagoo> pff
<jeff2365> kk
<evanescent> nice
<pragmaticenigma> jeff2365: I suspect that your wireless card might be the issue... those are nortious for power management issues causing the system to hang
<jeff2365> i'll try removing it after I can get a good look at the logs
<jeff2365> is that thought at all based on the driver power state failure BSOD that windows was having? because that seems to be a more recent problem, while the card is 4 years old
<pangolin> yagoo: please don't insult people.
<lotus> hello ~ 请问在ubuntu下可以安装lotus notes 客户端吗？
<yagoo> pangolin, he was telling to use the windows key.. I'm not listening to him telling me these things. Thanks.
<lotus> hello ~ 请问在ubuntu下可以安装lotus notes 客户端吗？
<pangolin> yagoo: are you an idiot, I distinctly remember linking you to our guidelines and banning you for 7 days in the hopes that you would read them. Did you not read the guidelines?
<pangolin> if not tell me now
<yagoo> pangolin, maybe you can sed all the help i did today.. You seem to be less helpful than me.
<pangolin> yagoo: Please change your attitude and how you interact with the users of this channel.
<yagoo> pangolin, dig some more.
<pangolin> yagoo: I don't care if you wrote Linux
<yagoo> pangolin, pff
<pangolin> change your attitude.
<yagoo> pangolin, time to get a life. I do help on here.
<pangolin> The amount of help one gives in this channel, no matter how helpful it is, does not change the rules and that they apply to everyone equally.
<roasted> Is there any reason why the title bars of a theme would look different in Gnome Shell than they do in Unity?
<lotus>  hello ~ 请问在ubuntu下可以安装lotus notes 客户端吗？
<lotus>  hello ~ 请问在ubuntu下可以安装lotus notes 客户端吗？木有人知道吗？
<st_prg> Hi guys, basically what I want to do is put a timeout on the GRUB menu to boot into the first option after 3 seconds :)
<shanet> Sorry my computer froze. Again, I just want to put a 3 second timeout on the GRUB menu
<nikx> shanet: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-change-grub-2-default-timeout.html
<shanet> Thanks heaps nikx
<lotus> hello ~ 请问在ubuntu下可以安装lotus notes 客户端吗？木有人知道吗？
<geoffmcc> !cn |lotus
<ubottu> lotus: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sherefe> dr_willis good morning
<sherefe> guys tell me please when i install new packages from repositories like apt-get install , where packages stores in my local computer , which folder in ?
<ilyekkakai> Where are panel applets stored? I need to remove an applet which is causing problems.
<Arcademan> sherefe, I belive in the /etc/apt/ :)
<machiolate> is there a way to tell if i have OpenCL enabled?
<Arcademan> machiolate, you mean openGL?
<tonyyarusso> sherefe: Many, many folders.  Packages install files all over the filesystem, per the filesystem hierarchy standard.
<machiolate> nah, I just installed openCL, it's newer
<lotus> is there anybody know whether I can install lotus notes client on ubuntu ?
<machiolate> it's about optimizing across GPU/CPU and heterogenious stuff
<ilyekkakai> how do I remove a gnome panel applet from the panel applet list?
<shanet> lotus: Did you try googling? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222492
<shanet> ilyekkakai: Right click -> Remove from panel
<ilyekkakai> shanet, no no no! I don't want to remove an aplet from the panel.. I want to remove it from the list of applets
<shanet> Oh I see
<lotus> shanet:  yeah ,but I cannot do it successfully
<lunitik> lotus, I'm 95% sure you can, but shouldn't you be asking IBM?
<ilyekkakai> where are panel applets stored. I need to remove an old version of an applet which is causing problems with the installation of a new version....
<lotus> lunitik: IBM ,myebe i should google more about it .
<tonyyarusso> ilyekkakai: How did you install it?
<lunitik> ilyekkakai, dpkg -L lists contents of a package... I forget the package the gnome-panel applets are stored in though (it is prolly dpkg -L gnome-panel-applets I just don't remember)
<ilyekkakai> tonyyarusso, from terminal.. it was a python applet downloaded from internet.
<tonyyarusso> ilyekkakai: What what commands?
<sherefe> Arcademan tonyyarusso thanks guys. I just supposed that there is folders like in freebsd /usr/ports/distfiles where all sources stores after downloading
<ilyekkakai> tonyyarusso, i don't remember now... that was about a year ago. and the website I got the installer no longer exists.
<lunitik> sherefe, standard is /usr/src
<tonyyarusso> ilyekkakai: Was it a proper .deb package, with dpkg or apt-get, or was it some sort of manual silliness?
<ilyekkakai> tonyyarusso, some kind of manual python install batch thing
<ilyekkakai> hold on I think the old installer is in my trash
<lunitik> sherefe, the extra files of a package are in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<tonyyarusso> ilyekkakai: Okay, in that case try using 'locate nameofapplet' to find files related to it, and pastebin when you get results.
<lunitik> sherefe, to see full contents of a package... as I said to someone else, it is dpkg -L ... and to see where something came from dpkg -S ... there is also apt-src is you prefer source like FreeBSD but as you know default here is binary
<inashdeen> hi, is there an option to toggle the shutdown box option on ubuntu 11.10 using cli?
 * sherefe hug lunitik
<shanet> sorry ilyekkakai, I can not find any answers for you .
<lunitik> sherefe, apt-file also searches contents of packages still in the archive...
<lunitik> sherefe, sort of like apt-cache but for contents not descriptions
<almoxarife> ilyekkakai: you want to uninstall something, but you don't know what and where it came from or went?
<ilyekkakai> tonyyarusso, the applet is internode-applet.py and it was installed using "python setup.py install"... do you want me to pastebin the contents of setup.py?
<sherefe> thank you so much lunitik
<lunitik> ilyekkakai, locate internode-applet
<ilyekkakai> ok
<tonyyarusso> ilyekkakai: what he said.  If you have the setup.py file you *might* be able to do 'python setup.py uninstall'.
<ilyekkakai> ok
<lunitik> ilyekkakai, in the future, you should really be more careful about installing things randomly from the net...
<ilyekkakai> it's hardly randomly. It is the download usage meter recommended by my ISP for linux.
<ilyekkakai> just it was an old version which was discontinued and it was preventing me from installing a new version for some reason.
<shane91c> Hello, is anybody here who knows anything about using LIRC on a HP Compaq nc6400?
<lunitik> ilyekkakai, I just searched 'internode-applet PPA' and came across this: https://launchpad.net/~dwg/+archive/ppa - it would have resulted in a much cleaner process
<ilyekkakai> lunitik, thanks...
<almoxarife> shane91c: lirc?
<shane91c> Yes, I want to use a remote control with the IR port on my laptop. But it's not working.
<shane91c> I've tried manually modprobe-ing the smsc-ircc2 driver with the correct I/O ports which appears to work, although I have no other IR device to test it.
<shane91c> But I believe LIRC uses it's own SIR port driver
<RamtinA> hello there o can't connect to VPN from last night cause i removed one package of another App . what should i do?
<inashdeen> hi what is pyhton-gnomeapplet and why it is different from app-indicator
<qqwe1345> REGISTER !!!!!! cui_wei0616@163.com
<RamtinA> :(
<nimbiotics> I'm trying to install handbrake. I already added the PPA using the add-apt-repository & apt-get update commands, but wgen I try to apt-get install handbrake I'm told that this package is not available (http://paste.ubuntu.com/750023/). Can some1 plz tell me what am I doing wrong and how to fix it. TIA!!!
<RamtinA> Which packages should be installed for connect to VPN?
<nikx> RamtinA,  i dont think u need to install any extra packages to use VPN, just go to network menu and do configure vpn
<almoxarife> nimbiotics: either the ppa did not get added or the ppa is not for your version
<RamtinA> nikx: i did. and until last night that works but i removed a pakcage
<nikx> RamtinA, which package did you remove?
<RamtinA> nikx:  i think that was ...vpnl2tp
<RamtinA> that was another Vpn manager
<nimbiotics> almoxarife: huess u r rite as I'm trrying the 11.04 ppa
<nikx> give me a moment RamtinA
<inashdeen> hi is there a way to install lancelot on ubuntu 11.10?
<RamtinA> nikx:  ok
<Aengus> inashdeen: what is lancelot?
<inashdeen> Aengus : KDE menu
<dr_willis> trying to run the kde panel under unity?
<nikx> RamtinA, try removing and installing network-manager-openvpn
<inashdeen> dr_willis : not quite, just the lancelot
<dr_willis> there are classic gnome like menu things you can use in Unity
<Aengus> inashdeen: should be pretty straight forward what is the issue
<inashdeen> Aengus : i dont understand
<Aengus> inashdeen: understand what, how to install?
<dr_willis> Its a kde widgit/plasid so has to run in the kde panel as far as i know.
<dr_willis> !info lancelot
<inashdeen> dr_willis : classic menu is to 98
<ubottu> Package lancelot does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> inashdeen:  theres others mentioned at the askubuntu.com site.
<almoxarife> simplicity is cairo-dock on gnome-shell, its almost like gnome2 inashdeen
<inashdeen> Aengus : i try to run gnomenu on gnome3, ubuntu 11.10 , it doesnt work, tried cardapio
<inashdeen> Aengus : dont like it./
<inashdeen> Almoxarife : yes, i am using cairo dock, need to have a menu for it now
<RamtinA> nikx:  That wasn't installed
<almoxarife> inashdeen: need a menu for the menu?
<nikx> RamtinA, install it then?
<inashdeen> almoxarife : cairo dock only have trhe classic menu
<RamtinA> nikx:  it dosen't work
<nikx> RamtinA,  check out these other plugins mentioned here ... maybe one of the other ones were installed on your system https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<inashdeen> bump
<dr_willis> bumping dosent really do any good on irc....
<almoxarife> I don't understand the term 'bump' someone want to explain it to me?
<almoxarife> !info bump
<ubottu> Package bump does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> its an attempt to get more attenton focused on a foruom thread post...
<zabomber> hi guys. i have a script that needs to run at launch but under a different user
<zabomber> so i login as "joe" i need "sues" script to be run
<zabomber> automatically
<zabomber> ??
<dr_willis> zabomber:  and it does what exactly? runs an X app? just cli stuff?
<almoxarife> inashdeen: I gave up when you said, 'cairo-dock only has classic menu' , I don't know how its classic
<zabomber> its a honeypot. it starts a process and connect to a mysql database
<zabomber> kippo
<zabomber> user kippo needs to run /opt/kippo/start.sh
<zabomber> to launch kippo at startup
<dr_willis> zabomber:  you can use the su, and sudo commands to swtich to a differnt user if you have the proper permissions
<zabomber> how do i give the user permission to su to kippo?
<dr_willis> if you want it to run at BOOT time. /etc/rc.local is a good way to do it.
<dr_willis> su -login billgates --command takeovertheworld
<dr_willis> oops.. its --login :)
<inashdeen> almoxarife : i do think that you don't get the point. ok, like this, how do i open applications on cairo dock?
<zabomber> ok. that makes sense... but than how do i allow "joe" to su to --login the login account?
<dd070> when rotatelogs run ?.
<dr_willis> zabomber:  he may need to know the password for the other account
<RamtinA> nikx: It doesn't work
<dr_willis> zabomber:  try it and see if it works.
<dr_willis> sudo i think can do a similer thing. but its more complex
<zabomber> ta
<zabomber> it worked
<hopp3r> hi, for some reason, videos dont play for me
<hopp3r> neither in movie player, nor in VLC player
<hopp3r> it plays the sound
<dmc68> Schizart is in sore need of a developer. We need someone who knows CSS/HTML?PHP and can hack/mod some wordpress/buddypress templates. please contact me if you are interested, you will get full credit on the site. for more info hit up http://www.schizart.com thank you for your time.
<hopp3r> and shows a black screen
<dr_willis> hopp3r:  tried other video files?
<hopp3r> dr_willis: yes, various ones, all AVIs
<dr_willis> ive seen some video codecs have that issue when they are not supported.
<dr_willis> all 'avi' means veyr little.. avi can be any of several dozen codecs.
<cebrere> anyone know anything about xchat?
<dr_willis> hopp3r:  run vlc from a terminal, play the video. look for error messages.
<hopp3r> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> cebrere:  i know it has a very well documented homepage/help docs. :) and its very popular.
<cebrere> well, i was more curious about a command for looking at users in a channel
<hopp3r> dr_willis: Blocked: call to setenv("_PX_CONFIG_ORDER", "", 1) | that mean anything?
<cebrere> just a quick q for a quick A
<dr_willis>  /who nickname
<dr_willis> hopp3r:  nope.
<hopp3r> dr_willis: well, thats all thats showing up x..x
<dr_willis> not to me at least hopp3r . vlc and totem use very differnt players.  you could try the same thing with totem and see if any error messages show up.
<dr_willis> hopp3r:  also you may want to track down some little video that other linux users in here can also try to play.
<hopp3r> dr_willis: how about, I updated my ubuntu which used to be installed on another PC, whose hard drive I took, and put in my new system (i upgraded the install for possible driver issues)
<dr_willis> hopp3r:  its possible its a video driver issue. what video card you have?
<dr_willis> vlc has several options for its 'video out' rendering. it canuse.
<hopp3r> dr_willis: NVIDA something or other
<dr_willis> i will also mention ive seen odd video playback issues with err... lets say 'adult' videos that have annoying specialized drm protection....
<dr_willis> ie: malware codecs
<hopp3r> dr_willis: heh, I am watching a "legal" version of the simpsons here
<hopp3r> its from a professional well rated website though
<dr_willis> try some of the differnt 'video out' options in vlc perhaps. You did install the nvidia 3d drivers from the package manager?
<hopp3r> dr_willis: yeah, I installed one
<dr_willis> and you did reboot afterwards?
<hopp3r> dr_willis: well, not from the package menu
<hopp3r> dr_willis: well, not from the package menu
<hopp3r> dr_willis: I went to the "Additional Drivers" window
<hopp3r> is that ok?
<dr_willis> that is just a front end to the normal repos :)
<KingFisher> I want to hook up my netbook running Ubuntu to a samsung monitor
<KingFisher> I want to hook up my samsung monitor to my ubuntu netbook
<KingFisher> How can I do this?
<KingFisher> So far it has been fruitless.
<soreau> KingFisher: Plug it in
<KingFisher> soreau, Thanks for the condescension. I have already plugged it in
<KingFisher> That is kind of obvious.
<soreau> KingFisher: What graphics driver?
<nikx> lol KingFisher
<KingFisher> soreau, I'll look it up hold on. I have a default program called "Monitor" on here that is supposed to be able to hook up a monitor to a laptop but its not working
<dr_willis> hopp3r:  in vlc. under tools -> preferances, video. 'output' theres differnt outputs you can try.
<dr_willis> hopp3r:  also the overlay setting may or may not be an issue
<dr_willis> theres 'monitors' then theres 'displays' also i belive
<dr_willis> You may be needing the'Displays' tool KingFisher  also in the past - ive had to use thelaptops special fn-XX keys to get external displays turned on
<soreau> dr_willis: different versions of ubuntu label the menu entry differently
<soreau> they all point to gnome-display-properties I believe
<KingFisher> dr_willis, fn-xx keys?
<soreau> but nvidia doesnt support randr 1.2 still I dont think
<memogo> how to run the shutdown box on ubuntu 11.10?
<memogo> using cli
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Is it possible to mirror the desktop with or without the sound from one desktop playing a video to another?  Scenario:  I've got a movie playing on one machine, and I'd like to be seeing a window of the screen output on my laptop.
<dr_willis> bitcycle: depending on the network speeds. you can ssh to the remote box. run vlc, and have it appear locally. If you have X forwarding enabled.
<dr_willis> bitcycle:  sound would play on the remote box still.
<soreau> bitcycle: You can use remote desktop but its not likely to be smooth because of graphics driver and network speeds
<dr_willis> vnc as an alterantive. but that wouldbe slow for video playback
<bitcycle> dr_gonzo: Its on the local home wireless network... not really a problem with network speeds.
<soreau> bitcycle: It might be easier to mount the file system sshfs and play it locally on the lappy
<bitcycle> soreau: for sure.  Thanks.
<wookienz> anyone using the new asus zenbook?
<soreau> ! anyone | wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wookienz> soreau: fine ill rephrase
<nikx> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wookienz> the zenbook from asus is having some issues with multi touch. Is anyone using this laptop and overcome the multi touch issue? sorry used anyone again!
<soreau> wookienz: Try explaining what issues you are having exactly
<wookienz> im not having any issues as i dont have one. I am ooking to buy one. Those who have one will know what i am talking baout
<evanescent> after upgrading to 11.10 compiz crashes randomly (segmentation fault). compiz --replace fixes the problem temporarily, but this is very frustrating. anyone encounter a similar problem?
<soreau> wookienz: You might ask in ##hardware or ##linux since the drivers arent exclusive to ubuntu
<soreau> evanescent: You could at least enable crash handler and have it start a fallback wm, say metacity
<soreau> evanescent: plugin in ccsm
<evanescent> good idea
<soreau> its possible it segfaults before it hits the crash handler code path though
<evanescent> we'll find out
<markkkz> hi, what file in /var/log are the init messages written to? Is it syslog or dmesg or both?
<solars> hey, is there a tool to check harddisks in ubuntu?
<Aengus> solars: specifically?
<evanescent> enabling crash handler crashed compiz...
<soreau> solars: sys>admin>disk utility?
<markkkz> Solars: I use "disk utility"
<markkkz> hi, which file in /var/log are the init messages specifically written to? Is it syslog or dmesg or both?
<soreau> solars: To start it from terminal, run palimpsest
<solars> thanks
<evanescent> when compiz dies, the following appears in syslog: compiz[2807]: segfault at 250 ip 00007fbdf58a4420 sp 00007fffb2c55238 error 4 in libnux-1.0.so.0.1400.0[7fbdf571a000+1ca000]
<soreau> evanescent: Sounds like a candidate for a bug report
<evanescent> yeah
<soreau> evanescent: Its clearly unity related
<soreau> compiz itself does not use nux library
<evanescent> i see
<viper1981> hi
<soreau> hi overdub ;)
 * soreau yawns and goes to lie down
<overdub> soreau: hi
<markkkz> anybody know whatis the equivalent of 'klogd' or 'syslog.conf' on Ubuntu? I cannot find it in /etc
<solars> soreau, markkkz anyone of you konw where this disk utility would be located in the newest ubuntu version? I only see a handful of system stuff there in the menu
<solars> just out of curiosity
<soreau> markkkz: It may be more practical for you to explain what problem you are having and how you are aiming to fix it
<Aengus> solars:  df and fdisk are your friend
<soreau> solars: That is why I told you how to run it from cli
<solars> Aengus, I need to check the fs
<soreau> it might be different in gnome3 though
<Aengus> what do you mean?
<solars> soreau, yes, but isn't it even included? weird
<markkkz> solars: If you are using Unity, just type in "disk utility". or run command "palimpsest"
<solars> bad sectors, smart status etc
<Aengus> open terminal
<solars> markkkz, yeah I have it, just wondered
<Aengus> man df
<Aengus> man fdisk
<soreau> solars: That is why many do not care for unity or gnome3 interface
<soreau> they hide a lot of useful items
<solars> Aengus, I know what they do, its a disk space and partitioning utility...
<markkkz> soreau: trying to see what messages are there on boot. I also want to change the verbose level if that is possible.
<solars> soreau, it seems yeah, very annoying
<soreau> not to mention unreliability/unstability
<Aengus> solars:  then use the command line, why bother with some frontend
<solars> I asked tools to check a fs
<solars> not about a frontend
<solars> and you suggested a partitioning and disk space utility
<solars> thats what I meant, but I'm fine now as I don't care if its frontend or cmd line
<soreau> markkkz: That doesnt explain what trouble you are having or the reason why you want to do that
<Scott_S> @Solars: I just joined, what's the issue you're running into/your question?
<solars> no issues, already was helped
<markkkz> soreau: There is no problem. I want to look at what are these messages on init. That is why I asked which log is it written to - syslog or dmesg will do?
<Scott_S> markkkz: As far as I know, there is no way to disable the splash screen on boot.
<soreau> Scott_S: Yes, there is..
<Scott_S> Soreau: Well, now you know his question. How would you go about doing that?
<markkkz> Scott_S: that is easy. But I don't want to disable it, I want to see what is written on VT on boot, the same exact way but in a log file.
<soreau> Scott_S: That is not what he is asking
<soreau> he wants to review the log
<markkkz> yes, which log is it?
<markkkz> syslog?
<markkkz> :)
<soreau> I dont know if the text output at boot time is logged explicitly ver batim
<markkkz> The exact same messages as displayed on VT during boot, from the kernel messags down to init messages before GDM is started and all that.
<Scott_S> Googling right now, will return with an answer asap.
<soreau> but dmesg shows all the pertinent useful information you would ever need
<Doodie> hi, I installed ubuntu on a different partition but when I start my laptop, I always get 'grub rescue' screen. Is there a way so that I can tell my laptop that the grub is in that partition of harddisk?
<Scott_S> markkkz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<soreau> markkkz: You can set certain modules to be more verbose, but not sure about how to make the kernel be more verbose in general.. try ##linux maybe
<Scott_S> Doodie: Boot up to an Ubuntu Live CD and run the GRUB2 installation on the hard disk again.
<Zutara> How would I go about fixing "to be installed" & "is uninstallable" problems in 11.10?
<markkkz> hmmm... because I am seeing things right on shutdown which I don't see in either syslog or dmesg. That is why I am curious. My system is stable., I'm just curious what those messages are.  Lots of them.
<markkkz> Scott_S: thanks :)
<Scott_S> markkkz: No problem.
<Scott_S> Zutara: Are you talkingabout in the Aptitude package manager?
<Zutara> yeah. Synaptic.
<soreau> markkkz: If you could see all the internal messages that happen inside your computer, you could fill up volumes of meaningless jargon
<Zutara> My brother is having problems installing stuff.
<Doodie> Scott_S,  I am on the menu screen from the bootable cd but how can i get to install Grub2 ?
<soreau> meaningless to humans, anyway
<Scott_S> Doodie: Give me a minute here, and I'll find a tutorial. I don't know the command on-hand.
<soreau> or most average users :P
<Zutara> soreau: lol
<Scott_S> Zutara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Scott_S> .. Woops, sorry.
<blake> they should make a portable virtual desktop similar to mojopac but for linux
<markkkz> soreau: That's ok. The fact that it is there has aroused my curiousity. Why is it there? Why are these not logged? If so, there may be ways to log these or suppress it from showing on the terminal.
<Scott_S> Wrong person. Doodie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Zutara> that ok.
<soreau> ! grub2 | Doodie
<ubottu> Doodie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<future>  
<soreau> markkkz: Try ##linux
<soreau> somewhat beyond the scope of general ubuntu support
<markkkz> soreau: is that linux IRC channel?
<Scott_S> Zutara: Out of curosity, what is the package(s) that your brother is trying to install?
<memogo> hi , is there a way to run lens wihthout unity plugin i.e : as standalone application?
<markkkz> soreau: same server - freenode?
<dr_willis> memogo:  not that ive ever seen.
<soreau> markkkz: yes, the linux channel on freenode
<Zutara> Scott_S: scratch
<memogo> dr_willis : or is there a way to run unity plugin, but hide the left bar. i want to use dock
<markkkz> soreau: Thanks. I'll try.
<Zutara> Scott_S: It's made for Elementary but no one's ever in there.
<Zutara> (the support chan that is)
<Scott_S> Zutara: Is this a fresh installation? If it isn't, you can try running "sudo apt-get update", then try scratch via 'apt-get install scratch'
<dr_willis> memogo:  i just set it really small and to auto hide with a large time till it displays
<Zutara> Scott_S: it is a fresh installation. he added the PPA (it's still in the testing phases) and I told him to run the sudo update command, but wehn he tried to chek it for installation in Synaptic it gave him unsatisfiable errors.
<dr_willis> ive not noticed if any of the docks out have gotten unity panel features yet or not.
<markkkz> soreau: darn, can't talk on ##linux . it is being moderated.
<dr_willis> markkkz:  you are a registered nick?
<soreau> markkkz: See the topic or channel info there
<memogo> dr_willis : that is not really what i wanted but thanx
<markkkz> dr_willis: nope. I don't have one and never bothered to register. I just come here to ask for help from time to time and that has always been enough.
<Scott_S> Zutara: the only thing I can think of is that it doesn't have the required dependencies, which would lead to it not being able to being installed. Generally though, Synaptic would auto-download those dependies... pretty weird.
<Scott_S> Zutara: give me a minute and I'll try to get it up and running on my VM and I'll get back to you.
<memogo> dr_willis: but then you dont use lens with it?
<soreau> markkkz: Chanserv tells you what to do
<dr_willis> memogo:  now a days. I use the left side panel and the awn dock. i set the panel to never hide these days. :)
<Zutara> Scott_S: ok
<dr_willis> gotta love big wide monitors
<Zutara> :)
<soreau> markkkz: To have access to most channels, you want a real irc client, ie not using a web client, and a registered nick
<Zutara> XChat is the best IMHO.
<dr_willis> I tend to use weechat these days
<markkkz> soreau: Thanks. I read it. Ithink  I won't bother. The people there might not want to bother with my newbie question. LOL!
<soreau> markkkz: Some channels have requirements to cut down on spam etc
<Scott_S> Zutara: Have you attempted to use the 'apt-get install scratch' command after adding the ppa and using 'apt-get update'?
<markkkz> i'm on XChat.
<markkkz> not some web client :)
<Zutara> no. I'll tell him to try that. brb
<poyntz> hi all
<poyntz> is it possible to install oneiric without overriding grub?
<poyntz> so I could install off live CD, but then, if it overrides the current grub, I'd then have to reinstall windows 7?
<soreau> markkkz: Also, many channels that have these requirements often yield some of the best information. Its never a bad idea to have a registered nick on freenode as its a valuable resource etc etc blah blah
<dr_willis> what os is to be handling grub?
<Scott_S> poyntz: If GRUB is already installed, it should auto-detect other installations. It should search for Windows and Ubuntu.
<Zutara> The following packages have unmet dependancies: libglib libgtk etc.
<markkkz> poyntz: I think I was able to do that but I had 2 disks, so 1 disk had Windows+Natty, the other disk had Oneiric. I jus switch disk prio on BIOS and the grub comes out different.
<poyntz> Scott_S: it does :), but I borked my kubuntu installation when I tried to upgrade to oneiric
<Doodie> Scott_S, Thank you , Grub is now working.
<Scott_S> Doodie: Good to hear.
<Zutara> ^ Scott_S:
<EMKO> Is 11.10 buggy for you guys?
<Scott_S> EMKO: I haven't had any issues with it as of  yet.
<EMKO> Wow
<helo> anyone else having qjackctl/jackd issues suddenly?
<markkkz> soreau: Ayt, I'll register when google gives me zero. :) thanks man... ...
<poyntz> Scott_S: so if I install oneiric from a live CD, will that use the current grub?
<Scott_S> Zutara: You would have to install those dependies before attempting the install. Just type 'apt-get install (package)'. It'll go one by one, but it should work after you've met them all.
<Scott_S> poyntz: It will most likely install GRUB again, but that GRUB should list Windows and Ubuntu as bootables too.
<Scott_S> poyntz: I am not familiar with oneirc and so I cannot say for sure.
<poyntz> Scott_S: will it still be my primary partition? aka will boot point to grub or the windows one?
<Zutara> Scott_S: some of the packages are installed but their the old versions. some of the others aren;t even in the elementary/oneiric repos either.
<EMKO> Firefox is messed up flash works rarely.  Left unity bar sometimes does show unless u minimize the app window
<Scott_S> poyntz: Ah, I feel pretty dumb now. If you're looking to update your current installation, simply do so via the update manager.
<EMKO> So I seen some updates I thought that would fix it and now the is doesn't boot lol
<markkkz> EMKO: 11.10 is working find one my machine
<dr_willis> EMKO:  flash has been an issue for the last 9000 years.. :)
<markkkz> *fine
<Zutara> but I'll see if he can install at least some of them. brb
<Scott_S> EMKO: Did you use 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree', and have you installed the latest video drivers for your video card?
<poyntz> Scott_S: I tried that, it screwed up kubuntu, and not entirely sure what it screwed up specifically. all i know is that basic linux commands were throwing errors
<EMKO> Os doesn't boot after updates I have to load older one
<poyntz> Scott_S: additionally I couldn't install the latest graphic driver for linux x64
<Lolitha> #goc
<Scott_S> poyntz: Are you using GRUB or the Windows boot loader?
<poyntz> Scott_S: currently grub
<poyntz> Scott_S: grub was unaffected by the upgrade
<Scott_S> poyntz: I'm not too experienced with full upgrades, I generally wipe the old installation and install the newer distro.
<EMKO> Mine says kernel panic can't load sda1 change boot=
<poyntz> Scott_S: do you dual boot?
<Scott_S> poyntz: I hope someone else can help you, I personally don't have enough experience to give you good advice.
<Scott_S> poyntz: I run multiple hard drives and install different boot loaders. I've had too many issues with dual-booting.
<poyntz> Scott_S: my fear is that when you dual boot the older of the two OS's hijacks boot loader
<Scott_S> poyntz: Your Windows bootloader was already over-written, so at this point as GRUB is the main boot loader, installing a new distro shouldn't affect it much.
<Scott_S> poyntz: When GRUB is installed, it scans for other OS partitions and lists them as bootable. Theoretically, installing a new distro would just change the boot list.
<poyntz> Scott_S: so, the partition which currently hosts boot loader will still host bootloader if I install the latest kubuntu from a live-CD?
<Scott_S> poyntz: Theoretically, yes. Just keep in mind I am not 100% sure and I would prefer if you got better info from #kubuntu or someone else here who has more experience.
<EMKO> If I make a new partition in ubuntu why can't I write to it?
<Scott_S> EMKO: Have you mounted the partition?
<EMKO> Yes
<poyntz> if we scrap the k from kubuntu and just say 'ubuntu' would you be 100% sure?
<EMKO> Only can't make files with root in terminal
 * Genupulas new install will hold the grub 
<EnigmaticEffigy> Scott_S, apt-get install scratch    outputs: http://pastebin.com/g9JwHVzq
<Timewarper> hey
<poyntz> that's strange
<poyntz> last time I installed Kubuntu after install windows
<dr_willis> when  doing some video  converting - ive notived the 'tumbnail image' for some videos change. Id like to find a way to manually select what frame that thumbnail uses.. anyone evern seen a tool that lets you set that?
<Timewarper> i was told to install nvidia-current. As a result now all compositing is disabled and if i run nvidia-xconfig i cant even startx on boot.
<Timewarper> help?
<poyntz> Windows jacked the bootloader
<jason_> quit
<jason_> quit
<jason_> exit
<dr_willis> Timewarper:  whats your video chipset
<FloodBot1> jason_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blake> @poyntz use ubuntu live cd then install grub again
<Scott_S> Timewarper: Download the latest drivers from http://www.nvidia.com
<Timewarper> dr_willis, nvidia 9600m gt
<Scott_S> Timewarper: There are instructions to install the drivers from the bootloader. One minute and I'll get them.
<liam> is it possible to install 389 directory server on ubuntu 11.04? I see that there are packages here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-389-directory-server/+archive/ppa but I think that they are only for ubuntu 11.11...
<Scott_S> Timewarper: I mean the terminal, sorry.
<ROFLbeing> join #chatz
<poyntz> blake: if i install on my old linux partition ie ext3/4 or whatever it is, will the new grub replace the old grub and be pointed to by the bootloader?
<poyntz> or, will the bootloader look for the nfts partition
<Timewarper> Scott_S, ok i will search nvidia.com
<Timewarper> i thought there was a package that worked
<Scott_S> EnigmaticEffigy: I'll give you a list of commands to use in a moment, sorry, lots of questions being asked lol.
<Zutara> ahhh
<poyntz> because partition ext# is older than my ntfs partition
<blake> @pyntz it will detect your partitions that windows is installed on it will list it after
<pac4> hi everybd
<Scott_S> EnigmaticEffigy: It appears that have a .deb installer for Ubuntu: http://info.scratch.mit.edu/Scratch_1.4_Download (I am trying it right now. Will report with my findings... )
<billybob> hi all, I,m have'n a pxe install problems for weeks now,  when running a unattended pxe install on ubuntu 11.04 server  ( "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard" in the preseed file) on the first reboot of the fresh install all i get is a blinking cursor. But when i change the above line in the preseed file to ( tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-desktop ) everything works fine? ( but i get a desktop install.... )  i hav
<poyntz> blake: alright i've give this a crach
<poyntz> blake: *crack
<poyntz> blake: expecting new grub from fresh install to replace old grub
<poyntz> blake: and bootloader to point to new grub
<iandalton> How can I associate a .pyw file with python in Nautilus?
<poyntz> blake: rather than win7 bootloader
<poyntz> blake: wish me luck
<poyntz> thanks people
<maximus_> ...
<Scott_S> Zutara: Scartch installation successful by using the .deb installer: https://launchpad.net/~scratch/+archive/ppa/+files/scratch_1.4.0.1-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<billybob> The same pxe boot problem is in 11.10 too
<iandalton> And let me just vent: it is completely brain damaged that nautilus no longer has the "open with custom application" option. Bleh.
<pnorman> I need to identify which of /dev/ttyS# is the motherboard header pins I just connected. Any suggestions?
<Scott_S> iandalton: Currently going to try ubuntu-tweak to try and do what I believe you're trying. One minute.
<billybob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874027 has the same pxe boot issue ( but he used kickstart to install )
<EnigmaticEffigy> Scott_S, It worked, thanks!
<Scott_S> EnigmaticEffigy: Good to hear.
<Zutara> Scott_S: This is the Scratch EnigmaticEffigy was talking about: https://launchpad.net/scratch
<Scott_S> iandalton: Ubuntu Tweak can be used to associate .pyw files with a program or command.
<Scott_S> Zutara: This download should work for that: http://launchpad.net/scratch/1.0/1.0/+download/scratch_1.0-0~293~oneiric1_i386.deb
<bkerensa> Can someone help me get my audio to work? My laptop internal speakers work fine but when I have external speakers plugged in they do not have any audio and my internel speakers still play any audio?
<Scott_S> bkerensa: Generally, you have to set the output to the headphones. You can do this in the Audio Settings.
<Zutara> That's the deb he's getting the dependency errors from. I get gconf errors due to only having a 9.10 based OS (Mint 9).
<Scott_S> Zutara: I got the same program from that. it appears they are the same thing.
<lotus> hello everyone ~ I need some help .
<Scott_S> Zutara: Upon attempting to install, the .deb installer responded that there was a newer version already installed (I now have 1.5 installed)
<bkerensa> Scott_S: Yeah well its not recognizing the external port at all and I already check Alsamixer... I have had this issue before I just forgot what line I added to alsa to make it work
<Scott_S> lotus: What's your question?
<lotus> hello everyone ~ I need some help . I want install lotus notes on my computer
<lotus> Scott_S:  but I cannot find where to download it
<Scott_S> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LotusNotes
<Zutara> Scott_S: The scratch he installed look more like a sprite editor than a Text Editor. Sorry if I'm sounding harsh.
<lotus> Scott_S:  what shold i say if i leran english badly
<peppe__> ciao
<Scott_S> Zutara: I wish I could say they were different, but the package maintaner and everything matches up.
<Zutara> Hm. Nevermind then. Thanks for all your help.
<pietrubens> install DVD ubuntu 11.04: when installing does NOT show option to "install ubuntu alongside windows", shows olny options "install OVER W7" or "other"
<a34154ek> anyone running oneric ocelot aka 11.10?
<pietrubens> what can i do to get this option?
<dr_willis> pietrubens:  its not listed under 'other' ?
<Exxon> hi
<dr_willis> pietrubens:  it could be you have the max # of parttions allready (4 primary) - i always resize and set things up befor i even start the installer.
<lotus> Scott_S:  Can you tell me which one is suitable for ubuntu 11  ?https://www14.software.ibm.com/webapp/iwm/web/reg/pick.do?source=ESD-NTSDOMTRL&S_TACT=109HD0PW&S_CMP=web_dw_rt_swd&lang=en_US
<pietrubens> @dr_willis, no, it is not listed... how to resize those partitions in W7 in case I have 4?
<pietrubens> in others, it just states some partitions (and i think indeed they were 4)
<EnigmaticEffigy> These two are different: launchpad.net/scratch and launchpad.net/~scratch   I want launchpad.net/scratch but there are dependency errors
<KevIza> hello everybody
<KevIza> Can anybody assist me with setting up my OWA account PLEASE?
<KevIza> I'm new 2 Ubuntu (11.10)
<pietrubens> but it does not state which partition is what and it does not allow resizing, and i do not know where ubuntu will install (i didn't see any indicators, and some partitions are similar in size)
<KevIza> ...... Anybody help???
<a34154ek> hey I cant find the disk usage analyzer in 11.10. Please help!
<somsip_> !anyone | a34154ek
<ubottu> a34154ek: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bkerensa> Can someone help me get my audio to work? My laptop internal speakers work fine but when I have external speakers plugged in they do not have any audio and my internel speakers still play any audio?
<KevIza> Does anyone/anybody know how I can use thunderbird to access my work's OUTLOOK WEB ACCESS????
<KevIza> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<KevIza> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<soreau> KevIza: see !caps too
<KevIza> ok
<soreau> a34154ek: To start it from terminal, run palimpsest
<KevIza> I have a problems with setting up my work's outlook web access account on thunderbird. I have Ubuntu 11.10 and I cannot get the information configured properly. The login works from my Windows PC, but not my Ubuntu.. message in T-bird states "Thunderbird failed to find the settings for your email account". any help?
<KevIza> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KevIza> lol ok
<soreau> ! thunderbird | KevIza
<ubottu> KevIza: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<a34154ek> soreau: thanks, it works. But still is it not available directly in 11.10? I have looked everywhere
<soreau> a34154ek: unity and gnome3 suck
<KevIza> thank you soreau I will give it a try
<inashdeen> hi, is there a way to make a shutdown box for ubuntu
<root> hello
<Guest6065> hello everyone
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: what do you mean by a "shutdown box"?
<EnigmaticEffigy> I'm trying to install libglib2.0-0_2.28.0-0 but I get this error: Breaks existing package 'libglib2.0-bin' dependency libglib2.0-0 (= 2.26.1-0ubuntu1)  How do I upgrade the old package to the new one?
<soreau> KevIza: You might find some useful links here too https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&biw=1152&bih=661&gbv=2&q=thunderbird+setup+outlook&oq=thunderbird+setup+outloo&aq=0v&aqi=g-v1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=29572l30544l0l31937l6l6l0l2l2l0l292l950l0.1.3l4l0
<gemunu> How can I play .wmv files on ubuntu? Smplayer dosn't work :(
<devslash> I've got ubuntu running in a vm. how do i determine the partitions uuid?
<tonyyarusso> !wmv | gemunu
<ubottu> gemunu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soreau> EnigmaticEffigy: Tried removing libglib2.0-bin?
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso : something like this http://imgur.com/OmjUt
<devslash> anyone know ?
<EnigmaticEffigy> soreau, If I do that it'll remove all of the applications that depend on it
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: Are you asking how to access the shutdown option?
<Exxon> gemunu: use banshee
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso : yes
<somsip_> devslash: sudo blkid ?
<soreau> EnigmaticEffigy: better leave it alone then. Why are you trying to install a different version of glib?
<devslash> i can't boot
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: What version of Ubuntu?
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso: but using cli
<somsip_> devslash: so ask your real question
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso : 11.10 but without the unity plugin. i disabled them
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: wait, what?  You showed a GUI, and now you're asking for a command?
<EnigmaticEffigy> soreau, Because scratch depends on the new version
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso : i want a command to run that gui box
<soreau> EnigmaticEffigy: How are you trying to install scratch?
<soreau> !info scratch
<ubottu> Package scratch does not exist in oneiric
<EnigmaticEffigy> soreau, With terminal with: apt-get scratch
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso : [note] i dont have unity plugin. so i need to make a button inside the menu. and how to access log out and lock screen. as you may see, that option is not in that box
<devslash> I'm getting an error evms_activate is not available. crypt setup lvm device name (/dev/disk/by-uuid/myuuid). does not begin with /dev/mapper
<soreau> !info natty scratch
<ubottu> 'scratch' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: what are you running for a GUI?
<soreau> !info scratch natty
<ubottu> Package scratch does not exist in natty
<devslash> if someone can help me id really appreciate it
<soreau> EnigmaticEffigy: Its not in ubuntu repos..
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso : that gui? there is an add-on in cairo-dock. but i don't like it like that. i want to add the shutdown option inside the menu itself, using alacarte. so i need to know its command
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: No, back up.  You said you're not using Unity.  So, what are you using?  Gnome-shell?
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: You should already have a button for shutdown, so I'm not sure what you're attempting to accomplish, or more importantly why.
<EnigmaticEffigy> soreau, It's in the elementary daily repos: launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily
<soreau> EnigmaticEffigy: That isnt supported here..
<inashdeen> tonyyurasso : i am using cairo-dock, it created its own session without the unity plugin
<soreau> EnigmaticEffigy: I dont recommend you try to update glib for scratch
<inashdeen> tonyyurasso : basically it is still unity, just with no unity plugin
<soreau> EnigmaticEffigy: Instead, see if you can find an older version of scratch
<soreau> EnigmaticEffigy: or newer, depending on if its wanting to upgrade or downgrade glib
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: What do you mean by "unity plugin"?  Unity's not a "plugin" to anything - it's an entire interface.
<soreau> tonyyarusso: unity is a compiz plugin
<EnigmaticEffigy> soreau, I've been trying the newest. They have one for precise, though.
<dr_willis> well theres the unity2d version thats not.. :) but thats getting sidetracked..
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso : imagine running unity interface, then you go to ccsm, then you untick on unity plugin. that is what basically my system is. or if you dont mind could you open your alacarte and see if the shutdown menu command is there
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: Anyway, it looks like it's gnome-session-quit
<soreau> tonyyarusso: In addition, unity has a panel and the shell interface it provides is collectively called unity further confusing the term
<devslash> help
<tonyyarusso> soreau: right, so where is his panel?
<soreau> IMHO, unity does everything opposite of its english definition
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso: thanks, but that only gimme the log out. how bout shutdown, restart,lock-screen,etc?and i was thinking of an all-in-one box
<soreau> tonyyarusso: I dont know or care ;) try unity --reset or whatever
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: Check the man page.
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: lock screen is done by gnome-screensaver-command
<devslash> damn
<devslash> i guess i have to delete ubuntu and start all over..
<dr_willis> details are handy.
<inashdeen> tonyyurasso: thanks , that resolves all my prob except one. restart.read the man, but not sure how to get restart option
<auronandace> inashdeen: sudo reboot
<gmip> where is config.mk , i am a beginner.
<vagothcpp> hey, I have encountered a proble m in Make i have not seen before. "Cannot detect kernel version."
<dr_willis> gmip:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<soreau> gmip: locate file.name
<soreau> vagothcpp: You probably need to install kernel headers
<vagothcpp> soreau: i have them installed
<soreau> vagothcpp: what are you trying to build?
<soreau> ! pm | vagothcpp
<ubottu> vagothcpp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vagothcpp> building madwifi-ng
<soreau> vagothcpp: madwifi-ng is outdated and no longer needed. It has been replaced by the ath*k drivers which should be already loaded and working by default
<vagothcpp> soreau: is it one driver for all atheros? or does it have drivers per model
<soreau> vagothcpp: There is ath5k and ath9k. See the output of lsmod|grep ath
<vagothcpp> soreau: thankyou for the help
<soreau> vagothcpp: No problem
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso : just added q. shutdown or reboot require root. how can i do them without root?
<tonyyarusso> inashdeen: sudo / gksu?
<soreau> inashdeen: You can have certain commands not require sudo..
<soreau> Something in /etc/sudoers?
<devslash> has anyone used encrypted lvm partitions
<inashdeen> soreau : how can shutdown and reboot without root using cli?
<Xeocs> well，hi! after i installed x-window-system-core and gnome, i can't get back command line, please help!
<inashdeen> tonyyarusso : i want to reboot/shutdown without it prompting me for password
<Xeocs> i am using ubuntu server 11.10
<soreau> inashdeen: or you might have to setuid it.. cant remember right off hand. Maybe you should try googling this one
<os_> Xeocs, you can change tty!
<soreau> ! tty | Xeocs
<ubottu> Xeocs: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<devslash> has anyone used encrypted lvm partitions
<soreau> ! anyone | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<soreau> ! lvm | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<devslash> how do i determine my devices uuid for an encrypted lvm ?
<devslash> it just won't boot
<Xeocs> ubottu: thank you!
<soreau> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<soreau> ! uuid | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<daniel> i can login as guest and get unity but my normal user just gets a file menu at the top :/
<Xeocs> soreau:Oops!! Thank you alot!
<soreau> ;)
<Xeocs> soreau: I didn't know that ubottu is a robot, anyway thank you! ^.^
<soreau> Xeocs: youre welcome
<FailingLol> Yo does anyone know what to do if I get an input output error whenever i try to install ANY ubuntu version?
<KevIza> soreau... i'm still having trouble with the owa access via t-bird. now I have got my owa access information as in server names, mailbox, server host, etc. etc. but i just cannot get somthing right...  may i private message you the information ..?
<dr_willis> hd failing or other hw issues
<spoq>  ayo
<soreau> KevIza: No, I dont know anything about thunderbird, sorry
<KevIza> ok.
<spoq> i wanna harden my ubuntu security
<spoq> browser and ports etc
<spoq> any ideas how pls?
<KevIza> can anybody assist me with outlook web access configurations via thunderbird please?
<dr_willis> spoq:  what services are you running?
<spoq> its a pc for personal use
<spoq> email/internet browsing/
<spoq> stuff like that
<devslash> soreau: i booted knoppix but it doesn't have the command blkid
<dr_willis> spoq:   then you are being overly paranoid :) no services running.. no ports  to be any danger normally.
<spoq> how about browser attacks
<soreau> devslash: We support ubuntu here, not knoppix
<dr_willis> thats more of a user not doing stupid stuff spoq
<devslash> well my boot cd is knoppix
<devslash> the distro is ubuntu
<spoq> i heard people can get that from legit websites too, i dont click on links ,but still..
<dr_willis> spoq:  theres various browser plugins and extensions to  notif you of specific exploits
<spoq> such as
<soreau> devslash: Again, we do not support non-ubuntu anything here
<dr_willis> a bit hard to web surf if you dont click on links.
<spoq> i got no-script
<dr_willis> check the plugun/extension sites for your browser.
<daniel> i can login as guest and get unity but my normal user just gets a file menu at the top :/
<KevIza> soreau.. thanks for the help. I will try to find a way to fix my little dilemma.. ciao
<dr_willis> daniel:   try making a new user perhaps?
<spoq> http://www.gather-network.com/members/piton
<soreau> daniel: Maybe try unity --reset while logged in as your normal user
<NyanCat> Hello. I have the following problem: i've been running Ubuntu 9.10 and since the upgrade to 11.10 failed i tried to re-install my system using a 11.10 disc. But now any version I try fails installing. It says something with Input Output error and my disc or hard drive might be corrupted. I tried it on 3 diffrent hard drives and i recorded the disk like 5 times but I get the same error every time. What can I do?
<daniel> dr_willis: soreau thanks for the suggestions
<daniel> let me try
<dr_willis> NyanCat:  it could be the optical drive thats the issue.  tried installing from usb. or you can install to the hd from a differnt pc. then move it over
<NyanCat> dr_willis: I tried it on diffrent hard drives and diffrent optical drives.
<devslash> soreau: ok i booted into a lived and mounted /boot which is not encrypted
<NyanCat> dr_willis: My computer can't boot from USB sticks.
<dr_willis> NyanCat:  double check cables, had a drive cable with a slight nick once.. took me forever to discover it..  if you got flash drive. try installing to that. as a test
<NyanCat> dr_willis: Windows 7 installs without any issues.
<dr_willis> NyanCat:  ive had windows install on badhardware befor..  its all in the details.
<dr_willis> NyanCat:  try instaling from a live-flash setup. or install to the hd you want to use on a differnt machine and transfer it over. also a Memtest may be a very very good idea
<dr_willis> im assuming you did  do a md5sum of the iso files and disks. :)
<ignacioortega> alguien habla español?
<ignacioortega> tengo una pregunta
<NyanCat> Nah
<ignacioortega> sobre el foro
<ignacioortega> :S
<NyanCat> Im re-downloading the image...
<NyanCat> How can I boot from a USB drive when my BIOS is not able to boot from USB devices?
<dr_willis> then you go to the other plan.. install on a differnt machine and move the hd over..
<dr_willis> OR install to a flash drive from a cd. and see if that works..
<dr_willis> you are running windos 7 on a machine thats so old  - it cant boot from usb?
<devslash> i give up
<devslash> this is crazy
<NyanCat> No the PC is like 3-4 Years old
<NyanCat> it was with Windows Vista pre-installed
<devslash> UGH
<soreau> NyanCat: It probably can boot from usb, you are just doing it wrong
<dr_willis> im suprised it cant boot from usb. double check its bios settings.
<spoq> thats weird
<NyanCat> I did... where i set the boot sequence theres no external device option
<soreau> NyanCat: On mine, it only shows the option in the boot menu if there is a valid bootable usb stick plugged in
<NyanCat> onlt HDD, Floppy drive and CD drive
<skilz> Whats a good basic lightweight dock?
<dr_willis> ive also got machines where you can hit F8 or some other F key and it will pop up a menu what hd to boot.
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<NyanCat> I'm gonna try the USB method im gonna boot it using a BIOS extension
<plotino> hi everybody
<NyanCat> hullo
<os_> hello
<plotino> do you know what is typical signal level at headphone output?
<dr_willis> signel level meaning?
<bittyx-laptop> i've googled a bit and couldn't find the information i was looking for - which versions of apache httpd, php, and mysql ship with ubuntu 11.10?
<DrGamut> Anyone experienced this, every time my screen locks and the display is put to sleep, upon returning instead of seeing the lock screen with the password prompt I just see solid blocks of color where there were Windows active and the desktop background isn't present.
<bittyx-laptop> (or if you could just point me where i can find that info)
<os_> bittyx-laptop,  you can find it on distrowatch !
<oCean> bittyx-laptop: try at packages.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> bittyx-laptop:  the disrtowatch web site normally has details on each release in a nice table.
<plotino> db or volt
<soreau> bittyx-laptop: packages.ubuntu.com
<plotino> dr_willis, db or volts
<bittyx-laptop> oh, just checked those, both are awesome with info. no idea why i couldn't find them. thanks a lot all of you.
<d1360> Userlist
<d1360> userList
<Varazir> When I try to link a script I get "invalid tab size"  ln -s -T target/foo.sh foo_name
<soreau> Varazir: Why are you using -T?
<fgiw> how can I get a nice hi-res spashscreen when using fglrx
<fgiw> ?
<soreau> fgiw: Only radeon supports kms
<arcsky> guys why does so many says linux minut is the new ubuntu ?
<bkerensa> Anyone know how to fix Unity Launcher? :) For some reason it stopped loading during login on Unity 3d
<Varazir> soreau: I lik eto creat a link to my script in rc6.d /
<rodhash> Hello guys, in my new Oneiric the graphics is not so smooth.. before the upgrade (in maverick) it was fine..
<soreau> Varazir: Try without -T
<rodhash> rodhash@rod-t400:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<rodhash> direct rendering: Yes
<rodhash> any idea why it's happening?
<soreau> rodhash: That doesnt mean anything since you can have direct rendering with software rasterizer
<soreau> rodhash: instead, grep for renderer
<plotino> so, the signal level of headphone output from a soundblaster is not standard?
<fgiw> soreau: OK, so it's not possible... too bad, hi-res virtual terminals are probably not possible as well then...
<rodhash> rodhash@rod-t400:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<rodhash> direct rendering: Yes
<rodhash> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<rodhash>     GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<FloodBot1> rodhash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> rodhash: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com
<fgiw> I also wonder if anyone present is using ubuntu in EFI-mode
<Varazir> soreau: then I get another error ls: cannot access C10pxecopy: No such file or directory
<fgiw> i have some issues with efibootmgr bricking my EFI probably by overflowing the space available for variables
<theadmin> fgiw: Did you install grub-efi?
<dr_willis> high res framebuffer consoles :)
<rodhash> soreau, that helps?
<rodhash> soreau, Oh, I'm actually monitoring my Xorg.0.log, there's no error
<Varazir> sorry wrong command
<fgiw> theadmin: yes, booting is fine, i have just noticed when i add too many (>3 or just editing a few times maybe) EFI boot manager entries i cannot add any more even when I delete entries, also i cannot save some settings in the 'BIOS'-interface then
<soreau> rodhash: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<rodhash> soreau, There was only one error:
<rodhash> [   531.140] (WW) Touch X valuator does not match pointer X valuator, pointer emulation may be incorrect
<soreau> rodhash: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<fgiw> same thing happens with openSUSE, I have not tested the windows editor for EFI boot manager yet, but I suppose it's just a firmware issue for my computer
<Varazir> soreau: got it to work
<fgiw> but I wonder if other EFI-users have run into the same symptoms
<rodhash> soreau, done!! --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/750127/
<like_summer> 、请教一个问题，我在vm下安装ubuntu ，安装到输入用户名和密码，但是后面怎么不出现桌面呢
<soreau> rodhash: Try without xorg.conf
<rodhash> soreau, Sorry, what do you mean??
<soreau> rodhash: I mean rename or move /etc/X11/xorg.conf and log out then log back in
<rodhash> soreau, why? is it to create another xorg.conf ?
<soreau> rodhash: No, you dont need one at all
<soreau> rodhash: I suspect some setting may be causing undesirable results
<rodhash> soreau, Ok, got it... I'll try...
<Data_X> Xxchat
<Data_X> oop's sorry
<Kruptein> Hey I have problems logging in to ubuntu, after I insert my login information nothing happens anymore I just get the default purple background with a slightly lighter purple color to the left where the unity panel normaly should be..
<rodhash> soreau, Should I stop/start gdm or just logout / login??
<fgiw> No one using EFI/having issues with?
<soreau> rodhash: logging out is good enough
<eni23> hello at all. i got a problem with my notebook and bluetooz
<Klojum> be little more specific, eni23
<PhoenixSTF> morning
<eni23> i can see the buletooh-icon in 11.04 but hciconfig shows me no device & if i activate bluetooth in the system settings the wlan is being deactivated. lsusb shows me no bluetooth device..
<Klojum> mawning
<soreau> rodhash: Now can you show the output of glxinfo|grep renderer ?
<rodhash> yes
<bittyx-laptop> i have a few HDDs and a problem with partitions on one of them. it's /dev/sda (500GiB). /dev/sda1 (ntfs) is System Reserved (windows partition), /dev/sda2 (ntfs, 100GiB) is where i have windows installed. /dev/sda3 is an extended partition of ~368GiB, containing /dev/sda5 (ext4, ~46GiB, mount point is root, this is where i have ubuntu installed), /dev/sda6 (ext4, ~46GiB, mount point is /home), then 270GiB of unallocated space, and finally /dev/
<bittyx-laptop> sda7 (linux-swap, 3.72GiB)
<bittyx-laptop> my problem is, i'd like to formatt the unallocated 270GiB into an ntfs partition available from windows
<rodhash> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<rodhash> GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<bittyx-laptop> but since it's a part of the extended /dev/sda3, windows has trouble even recognizing the unallocated space. i've tried formatting it to ntfs from ubuntu, but of course, windows doesn't see it
<rodhash> soreau, It's the same..
<soreau> rodhash: Well it looks the same and I guess its fine. What is slower exactly?
<Klojum> bittyx-laptop: why not use a GParted Live cd/usb boot session?
<bittyx-laptop> would you recommend moving the linux-swap partition (/dev/sda7) from the end of the HDD to just after /dev/sda6, and resizing the extended /dev/sda3 so that the unallocated space appears after it, rather than as part of it?
<rodhash> soreau, It occurs when I'm moving a window like a directory, text file, etc
<soreau> rodhash: That is a bug in compiz/unity
<bittyx-laptop> or is it better to move /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 (/ and /home) near the end (leaving linux-swap at the very end of the HDD), and reallocated the space in between as ntfs?
<bittyx-laptop> Klojum: i'm asking for advice on where to put my partitions/how to move them
<bittyx-laptop> Klojum: i'll run gparted from an ubuntu livecd
<Kruptein> Hey I can't login anymore :|
<rodhash> soreau, I mean, when I click in the title bar and move it.... I'm using compiz with xfce, not gnome or unity
<soreau> rodhash: Yes, compiz bug. It should be fine with xfwm4
<bittyx-laptop> is it some kind of good practice (or maybe even a necessity) to have linux-swap at the end of the HDD?
<soreau> bittyx-laptop: Not really
<Klojum> swap is used contantly, i would put it at the front
<dr_willis> bittyx-laptop:  i dont think it matters much these days.
<Klojum> constantly... ;-)
<dr_willis> 'if' swap is being used.. :)
<dr_willis> of course   - if swap is being used a lot.. it would be best to buy moar ramz
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> total       used       free
<bittyx-laptop> okay, thanks for the answers. i just wanted to make sure i don't break something before i repartition my hdd
<dr_willis> Swap:       511996         56     511940
<Kruptein> :(
<dr_willis> using 56mb of swap for some reason.
<RoadsterGT> hey
<RoadsterGT> where is grub config file at?
<szal> RoadsterGT: Grub1 or Grub2?
<RoadsterGT> 2
<dr_willis> hmm.. free -m says im not using any  :) must be rounding issues
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis>  /etc/default/grub is normally what one edits
<RoadsterGT> kk
<Kruptein> someone else having problems logging in to ubuntu?
<szal> RoadsterGT: /boot/grub/grub.cfg <- and no, you DON'T edit that file directly, you edit /etc/default/grub and run 'update-grub' as root
<soreau> dr_willis: How did you get that swap output?
<RoadsterGT> szal, k thats what i need
<neo> Hi all
<neo> how come ls --color doesn
<neo> 't work in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> neo: try hitting ENTER less, works great
<soreau> ActionParsnip: it was an accident
<Guest75793> ActionParsnip: Thanks for pointing that out
<soreau> Guest75793: Maybe there is an alias in $HOME/.bash* somewhere
<dr_willis> free -m
<Kruptein> yay ActionParsnip =D you always were able to help me in the past, you might be able to help me again ^^
<ActionParsnip> Neo: works here, its also in the man pages
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: sup
<soreau> dr_willis: Swap:         1906          0       1905
<zaffy> That's usually in .bashrc file
<soreau> dr_willis: So apparently its using something here too
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: I can't login,  after I insert my username/password  the login screen goes away but the default purple background stays and nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: what if you choose the Unity2D session?
<soreau> but < 1, not 56 ;)
<rodhash> soreau, ok, thank you
<Asmer> soreau: Hmm... I've installed a "clean" 11.10.. just took a backup of all the ".*" folders... could I have removed something I'm in need of?
<dr_willis> Swap:          499          0        499
<soreau> Asmer: huh?
<Asmer> soreau: Changed nick from neo
<soreau> dr_willis: damn, you win
<soreau> Asmer: ah..
<Asmer> soreau: Color problem with ls --color.. no colors
<dr_willis> free -m and free  show differnt #'s
<dr_willis> Asmer:  check your TERM setting.
<Asmer> dr_willis: where ?
<soreau> Asmer: grep -Rn ls $HOME/.bash*
<dr_willis> echo $TERM
<soreau> Asmer: See if that shows anything of interest
<Asmer> soreau: I've only got .bash_history
<dr_willis> and see what 'alias ls' shows
<dr_willis> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<ActionParsnip> Asmer: what if you run: source ~/.bashrc
<Asmer> decoder: I know there's no aliases on this system
<rodhash> soreau, Just one more question, why I do not need a xorg.conf file ?
<dr_willis> Asmer:  thats why theres no ls color then.. if you dont have that alias setup
<dr_willis> rodhash:  X has auto configured for the most part  for some time now. (several years)
<soreau> rodhash: Because X is smart enough to know what drivers to load for the devices it detects and auto-configure them
<Asmer> dr_willis: I'm calling "ls --color" explicitly
<dr_willis> Asmer:  and your TERM setting is what?
<ActionParsnip> Asmer: does my command help?
<Asmer> aaah... I have to specify the "auto" as well
<Asmer> hehe
<soreau> rodhash: The only time you need an xorg.conf is for some special setup or if you are using a proprietary driver
<rodhash> dr_willis, soreau, thank you
<Asmer> I feel like a n00b now
<szal> Asmer: wrong syntax, it's "ls --color=$VALUE", valid strings for $VALUE should be in the help
<yellabs> how well do these usb soun speakers work with ubuntu ?
<yellabs> sound
<soreau> Asmer: So you could create an alias.. possibly grab the default files from a live session
<ssta> --color=auto is the standard
<Asmer> szal: soreau: dr_willis: Heh... yep.. found out :)
<bittyx-laptop> okay, i've started gparted from my ubuntu livecd (11.04). again, i can see /dev/sda3 (extended, 368.10GiB), which contains /dev/sda5 (ext4, 46GiB, my root folder), /dev/sda6 (ext4, 46GiB, /home), unallocated (271GiB) and /dev/sda7 (linux-swap, 3.72GiB). but /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda7 both have a key icon next to them (meaning "locked", i assume), so i can't resize/move them
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip okay I'm currently using windows to find out what I can do so I try to get as much info as possible now :D  so what If I'm able to login to unity2D will it work again in 3D later?
<ActionParsnip> Asmer: if you run: sudo -i      then run:  cp /root/.bashrc /home/username; chown username:username /home/usernae/.bashrc    it may help
<ActionParsnip> Asmer: ou'll need to uncomment the last 3 lines so that TAB completion works
<bittyx-laptop> is there anything i can do here, so as to move the unallocated space outside of the /dev/sda3 partition? ie. resize /dev/sda3 to be 368-271GiB and move the /dev/sda5, /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 partitions to be next to each other?
<soreau> yellabs: I have a usb headset with mic that works great. it all depends on the device and whether or not it has a driver in the kernel for it. Most devices should JustWork [TM]
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: it means your video card isn't doing 3D stuff just yet whioch unity needs
<Asmer> ActionParsnip: Hmm... has tab completion been disabled by default now?
<ActionParsnip> Asmer: as I said, uncomment the last 3 lines
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: I've been using the 3D unity since 10.10 ;)
<Kruptein> it just broke yesterdat :D
<yellabs> okey
<Kruptein> *yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: may be a things to investigate
<soreau> Kruptein: It didnt exist in 10.10
<soreau> Kruptein: debut in 11.04
<Kruptein> soreau: hm so what did unity use in 10.10? :D
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> hi
<AdhamSabry> how can I show userlist in xchat?
<soreau> Kruptein: It wasnt unity, the default was compiz 0.8
<dr_willis> AdhamSabry:  normally ytheres a list at the right side. ive seen where it gets resized to not show. move mouse around on teh right side and see if you can expand it.
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> can anyone help me plz?
<AdhamSabry> I can't thank you
<AdhamSabry> dr_willis
<AdhamSabry> it was hidden
<Kruptein> soreau: oh yeah I got confused I thought we were now 11.04 :D and I knew unit was there for two releases xD so 11.04 and 11.10 actually :|
<soreau> AdhamSabry: view>userlist
<dr_willis> no idea why it does that every so often to people
<Asmer> ActionParsnip: I didn't have to uncomment the lines actually. Tab completion works fine with just the default file.
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: yeah that's why I came here :D  but I just don't know what to investigate :)   I tried to apt-get update and upgrade but that didn't help :s
<soreau> dr_willis: probably keyboard shortcut
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> root@St4rG4t3~# sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> ** (gedit:13023): CRITICAL **: gedit_spell_checker_language_to_key: assertion `lang != NULL' failed
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> ** (gedit:13023): CRITICAL **: gedit_spell_checker_language_to_key: assertion `lang != NULL' failed
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> root@St4rG4t3~# sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> No protocol specified
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> (gedit:13050): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<FloodBot1> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> a user list in this channel is almost useless. :) too many people.
<soreau> dr_willis: Ctrl+F7
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_: use gksudo with gedit, and for multiple lines use a pastebin
<dr_willis> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_:  you are logged in as user under x? or what exactly?
<soreau> dr_willis: It is useful for other channels.. it isnt a per-channel feature afaik
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_: are you connected via SSH?
<Data_X> This might not be the chan to ask this in.. But I'm going to ask...  How do I make a chan on here?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> i did the command properly to change my hostname and when i go to change the etc/hosts file i cant
<ActionParsnip> Asmer: you can copy the one from /root and it will be default except the change, may help
<ActionParsnip> Data_X: just join it
<bittyx-laptop> okay, once again - i've booted the ubuntu 11.04 livecd and started gparted. my 2 linux-swap partitions (on two different HDDs) both show as locked and i can't do anything with them (resize/move/delete/whatever). information shows their status as Active.
<ActionParsnip> Data_X: if it doesn't exist it will be spawned
<Asmer> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<bittyx-laptop> how do i unlock them?
<ActionParsnip> bittyx-laptop: are they mounted?
<bittyx-laptop> ActionParsnip: no. i've literally just booted into the livecd and started gparted
<soreau> Asmer: If you do copy something from /root to your home directory, you probably should chown it to your user
<Data_X> How do I make a chan here on xChat?
<soreau> Data_X: /j #yourchanname
<Data_X> ok
<bittyx-laptop> ActionParsnip: well, actually, i have no idea whether they are mounted. but i wouldn't expect them to be
<Data_X> I'll try
<Data_X> brb if it don't work..
<bittyx-laptop> ActionParsnip: anyway, i've just selected "Swapoff" from gparted on the linux-swap partition, and it's okay now (not locked anymore)
<soreau> Data_X: #freenode for specifics to get it setup
<Gentoo64> it will work if its not taken
<bittyx-laptop> ActionParsnip: so i think that solves my problem.
<vkkr> hello
<ActionParsnip> bittyx-laptop: sweet
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> http://pastebin.com/unNdRX59
<Gentoo64> vkkr, hi
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> please look http://pastebin.com/unNdRX59
<Data_X> It's leting me make one.. but somethings going very wrong..
<republic> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_, do you run ubuntu in a mainframe?
<Asmer> Ehm... feeling stupid now... how do I scroll in irssi?
<Gentoo64> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_, are you in x?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> no republic
<Asmer> Ehm... nevermind :$
<llutz> Asmer: pgup/pgdown
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> in x what?
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_: are you connected via SSH?
<Gentoo64> you need X for gedit
<glaci> hi all! how is it possible: my /home uses only 50 GB space, but I have just 40 GB free space on my partition (250 GB).  can anyone help me?
<Gentoo64> otherwise use vim or nano whatever
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip did you answer me ? I went offline for some minutes :|
<os_> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_, X11
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> did anyone read my pastebin?
<Gentoo64> yes
<Asmer> soreau: Yeah... I know :) Thanks for pointing out though.
<Gentoo64> are you in X?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> ok so gedit works
<os_> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_, you can edit with nano without GUI
<Asmer> Is there any way to filder the lines where my nick is? Using IRSSI?
<Gentoo64> Asmer, yes
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> sudo nano /etc/hosts?
<Gentoo64> Asmer, it should do by default (hilight their name when they manyion your nick)
<Gentoo64> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_, try that yea
<Gentoo64> see if it works
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> ok thnx
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> brb Gentoo64
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_: yes, I suggest you open another terminal and open /etc/hostname too
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> ok
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> thnx ActionParsnip
<Asmer> Gentoo64: Yeah... but say I've been afk for a while, and when returning I want to see who's been sending me messages, and nothing else.. is there a way to display only those lines.
<dr_willis> glaci:  you may want to pastebin the outut of 'sudo fdisk -l' for the channe. and the output of 'mount'  and 'df -h'
<dr_willis> Asmer:  irssi has scrips that can put those msgs in their own window.
<fgiw> theadmin: you use EFI too?
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_: if you connect via SSH and don't use -X or do not have an X server running on the client, you won't be able to run graphical apps
<Asmer> dr_willis: Hmm... interesting. Care to point me in the right direction?
<dr_willis> Asmer:  the irssi homepage and docs.. i use weechat these days
<ParkerR> How has it been ActionParsnip ?
<Gentoo64> Asmer: what i do is have the whole line hilighted in a color whenever someone mentions my nick
<Gentoo64> that way i cantm iss it
<Gentoo64> by default i think its just their user name that gets hilughted
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> im on the x server
<dr_willis> weechat has a libnotify script that puts any msg in a notification bubble for me. :)
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> im in nano
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> brb
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: does Unity2D work?
<Asmer> Gentoo64: Sure.. that's OK when being in front of the PC :)
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> how do i save changes in nano?
<Gentoo64> ctrl X then Y
<Asmer> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_: Why use nano?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> ty Gentoo64
<glaci> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/1vYWJmKd
<Gentoo64> because it works and gedit dont
<dr_willis> they really need to replace nano with somthing more obvious.
<Gentoo64> dr_willis: it is obvious :S
<Gentoo64> cant get easier than nano
<dr_willis> Gentoo64:  ive had tio explain to dozens of people that ^ = control
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_: CTRL+X, ENTER, Then Y
<szal> Ctrl+o saves, Ctrl+x exits..  should all be on the lower end of the screen, if you can read, you have a clear advantage ^^
<Asmer> I prefer VI over nano
<dr_willis> Gentoo64:  so its Not obvious
<elgaton> Gentoo64: There is the graphical version of mped for example
<Gentoo64> dr_willis: yeah but you have to learn
<elgaton> Gentoo64: err, the textual one
<dr_willis> i saw some simple editor that had nice obvious "F2: save"  but i forget its name
<fgiw> dr_willis: just use vi if nano is too unintuitive
<Gentoo64> tbh i think ctrl x makes sense
<Gentoo64> compare than to vim :x
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> thank you now i can reboot right?
<fgiw> FreeBSD's edit is very simple as well by the way
<dr_willis> I saw some clone of the dos edit  somewhere...
<dr_willis> the issue is that beginners dont even know that ^ = control.. now if nano had a splash screen that mentioned that fact....
<ssta> "ed"?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> Thank you guys for your help
<Gentoo64> dr_willis: just saying, once you learn how to save in nano its easy. you can pull commands out of nowhere without learnign first :)
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> ALL of you
<Gentoo64> cant*
<Gentoo64> m41nfr4m3-ninj4_: works?
<zaffy> Why F2 should be obvious?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> im about to reboot
<dr_willis> the initial nano screen should show what the Ctrl-g help shows..
<Asmer> dr_willis: heh... true. All text-based editors have to be used a while to get accustomed to
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> both files have been changed
<Gentoo64> zaffy: maybe it says at the top or something "f2 to save"
<ActionParsnip> zaffy: CTRL+O is used to write (o)ut the buffer to the file
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> yea nano works Gentoo64
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4_> brb
<Asmer> Nice thing about vi/vim is that it's almow always available
<Asmer> In some form or the other...
<ActionParsnip> zaffy: F2 is exit :)
<ActionParsnip> http://geeksterminal.com/nano-text-editor-commands/
<Asmer> At least on any *nix
<dr_willis> mc edit is easier to understand.. if it had "F1' at the bottom instead of just '1 help' :)
<Gentoo64> its preference, i like vim too but a lot of pro people use nano still
<Asmer> What about emacs?
<ActionParsnip> Can press F3 to save, then F2 to exit :)
<dr_willis> fte is a fun text editor also.. if its still in the repos.
<dr_willis> !info fte
<Gentoo64> Asmer: i dont like it
<ubottu> fte (source: fte): Text editor for programmers - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.2-1.2 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 348 kB
<Gentoo64> the editor debate could go on forever lol
 * dr_willis makes a nano plugin for emacs
 * lupine_85 pats gedit
<Asmer> Gentoo64: Yep... but it's important though. I've been programming Perl and Python a LOT, and the tool I'm using is important from day to day
<Gentoo64> i wish gedit was as light as leafpad
<dr_willis> Asmer:  check out geany then
<Gentoo64> Asmer: yeah, but there isnt one definitive editor, you use what you like the best :) same goes for everything basivally
<shomon> hi, is there an ubuntu based distro with more stuff on it, so as to fit on a dvd rom? got a laptop with no harddrive you see.. So I'm trying to see if I can just boot from CD for a bit
<Asmer> Gentoo64: Couldn't aggree more
<glaci> hi all! how is it possible: my /home uses only 50 GB space, but I have just 40 GB free space on my partition (250 GB).  can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/1vYWJmKd
<fgiw> no one with uefi issues?
<dr_willis> shomon:  theres various loaded-remix's of ubuntu. but i cant think of any names.
<ActionParsnip> shomon: the install DVD has a lot more apps on the disk for offline use
<ActionParsnip> fgiw: i don't use it, so no uefi issue here
<dr_willis> shomon:  you could alwyas set up a live-usb or even do a normal install to a usb flash drive
<Gentoo64> shomon: linux mint afaik has all the codecs and that so its slightly more
<shomon> ah okay, I've just copied a regular ubuntu to a DVD, it's just so as to get bigger stuff like Open Office
<zaffy> Right. I'm used to edit files over slow network, so I'm used to vi. It's just a choice
<shomon> aah okay, is mint ubuntu based?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Gentoo64> i think so anyway
<shomon> aah a live usb install, cool
<shomon> I'll see about that too... If the laptop permits, it's pretty old
<Gentoo64> shomon: how much ram has it got?
<elgaton> glaci: Try to run "sudo apt-get clean" to clear the cache of installed packages
<dr_willis> my main ubuntu system is running from a 32gb flash drive
<Gentoo64> dr_willis: why? lol
<Gentoo64> your main one? :s
<ActionParsnip> shomon: yes but its offtopic and not supported here
<dr_willis> so i can move it around.
<glaci> elgaton: thanks
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> m41nfr4m3-ninj4@Int3llig3nc3~$
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4>  :D
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH U GUYZ
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> or girls
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: gonna get me a cotton candy PC for the same reason, looks awesome :)
<elgaton> glaci: You're welcome
<Gentoo64> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: so leet lol
<Gentoo64> xbox live gamer?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> lol
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> me?
<fgiw> ActionParsnip: hmmm too bad, bu I should probably just not be using weird useless things like UEFI anyway
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  yea. seen those  waiting for them to get avail. :)
<Gentoo64> yeah lol
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> no
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: you need to edit both files or you'll get issues :)
<Asmer> dr_willis: I tried opening a C++ file in geany, and it didn't register correctly.. hehe
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> i did ActionParsnip
<glaci> elgaton: but unfortunately I got only 400 MB free space:(
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: damn right, very excited
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> thnk you
<elgaton> glaci: Well... make sure /tmp is clean, then go into /var/log and clear old logs, uninstall software you don't need anymore
<ActionParsnip> glaci: uninstall old kernels, also use bleachbit to clear space but avoid options saying they will take a long time and watch your options or you will remove stuff you want
<elgaton> That may help
<xauth> glaci: du -xa / | xdu
<elgaton> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I forgot about old kernels
<ActionParsnip> glaci: run it as your user and root, it will have 2 instances in your menu
<Gentoo64> does ubuntu not stor packages in a cache when downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> each kernel is about 120Mb so can save a lot of space
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: nice!
<ActionParsnip> glaci: also run:  sudo apt-get clean   to delete the old update packages
<dr_willis>   /var/cache/apt/
<Gentoo64> yeah rm -rf that
<dr_willis> err.. no use the apt-cache clean and remove options
<Gentoo64> or that
<dr_willis> dont just remove the directory with rm -rf
<dr_willis> :
<Gentoo64> why?
<dr_willis> you can break apt
<Gentoo64> rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*
<Asmer> dr_willis: the "symbols" tab wouldn't register all my functions.. Seems a bit strange.
<dr_willis> Gentoo64:  that can break apt...
<Gentoo64> really?
<dr_willis> YES.
<Gentoo64> my bad
<dr_willis> thats why i have been saying to not do it ....
<Gentoo64> why would important stuff be there?
<Gentoo64> dont apt-get clean just clean old pakckages?
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: easier to use apt-get to clean itself :)
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: it can, if you run:  sudo apt-get autoclean    it will always clean itself after installs
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Gentoo64> sorry for the bad advice
<Gentoo64> :)
<chadwick> heyy guys
<sulzi> servus
<chadwick> sulzi
<chadwick> think u can help me out??
<chadwick> oor anyone?
<sulzi> waht is u problem
<chadwick> i just installed ubuntu for the first time, never used it before
<chadwick> anyways i like it so far.. trying to get the hang of it
<XeonBloomfield> Welcome
<chadwick> but i tripple booted my macbook PRO.. i installed windows 7, then ubuntu 111.10
<chadwick> 11.10*
<XeonBloomfield> Where can I find script which is run during "service mysql start"?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> can anyon tell me what this means please? http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/4823/vmbb.jpg
<chadwick> after i installed ubuntu, i realized i could not boot back intow windows 7
<Htbaa> /etc/init.d/mysqld
<Gentoo64> XeonBloomfield: /etc/init.d/mysql?
<chadwick> when i try to boot in windows it just brings me to a black screen
<sulzi> you have to fix your MBR
<chadwick> well i did go to my command prompt
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> lol chadwick i was gonna say "hoed u get THAT version of ubuntu lmfao
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> howd*
<XeonBloomfield> Gentoo64: I found that, but I mean to say that "what arguments it is passing to it?"
<glebihan> XeonBloomfield, Htbaa, Gentoo64 : /etc/init/mysql.conf
<sulzi> read the manpages to set up your bootmanager
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> @ 111.10
<Gentoo64> XeonBloomfield: oh ok, dno
<Asmer> Bye all
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> bye Asmer
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> have a good one
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> night/day
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> CAN ANY1 TELL ME ABOUT THIS PLEASE?? http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/4823/vmbb.jpg
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> FATAL error
<Htbaa> no init.d script of mysql is /etc/init.d/mysql
<Asmer> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: bye :)
<Htbaa> config is in /etc/mysql/my.conf
<computa_mike> Hi People - just stuggling getting thunderbird to sync my mail from hotmail - it says it's synchronising but nothing is appearing...  It's worked before... Any ideas?
<Anomie21_> can anyone see this?
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: can you ping the mail servers?
<Gentoo64> computa_mike, not sure if anythings changed, but i used to use thunderbird with hotmail years ago and it was random
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21_: yes
<Anomie21_> actionparsnip: ta, using webchat so its a bit buggy identifying
<Anomie21_> Hi, I'm trying ro install ipheth, I found a .deb file so I wouldnt have to make etc, but the 'Install' button is greyed out? Ubuntu 11.10
<glebihan> Htbaa, /etc/init.d/mysql is useless
<glebihan> Htbaa, it's only there for backwards compatibility
<glebihan> Htbaa, /etc/init/mysql.conf is not a configuration file
<dr_willis> Anomie21_:  sudo gdebi foo.deb is what i normally use.
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> Anomie21_, just cd to where the file is and run sudo dpkg -i "file name"
<Htbaa> I never said /etc/init/mysql.conf existed
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: i can resolve it but not ping it...  but if I change the configuration of the account (for example to use a certificate) I do get an error message saying that the server rejected the connection (which I would expect)
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> either one right dr_willis ?
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: if the error is in text, why not just use a pastebin instead of messing with screenshotting?
<Gentoo64> computa_mike, i would just use gmail, it always works
<glebihan> Htbaa, it does, unless you're on an old version of ubunt
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: can telnet to it via 995
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> because it in a vm
<Gentoo64> you can set it up so you recieve your hotmail messages in your gmail address
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: maybe the servers are down, or they have changed
<Htbaa> i'm on 11.10, it doesn't exist and I've got mysql-server installed :)
<dr_willis> m41nfr4m3-ninj4:  gdebi is smarter. :)
<Htbaa> oooh wait
<Htbaa> /etc/init/
<Htbaa> ha :P
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: you can use pastebinit in cli to pastebin in terminal, just trying to speed things along is all
<computa_mike> Gentoo64: Yeah - I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that... Might be a good test to make sure the servers are up - like ActionParsnip said.
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> ActionParsnip, its in vbox. i installed it but i can still see the error when i boot
<Gentoo64> computa_mike, yeah. hotmail / thunderbird has probably got better since i last used it, but all i remember was it working, then suddenly stopped working
<Gentoo64> for no reason
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> oh ok dr_willis ill keep that in mind thnx
<yang_> where is
<computa_mike> Gentoo64:  that's exactly what I'm seeing.
<glebihan> Htbaa, it does exist, right ? the scripts in /etc/init are the ones used by upstart, the ones in /etc/init.d are for the old sysvinit system
<Gentoo64> computa_mike, if you can afford to change email address, then gmail is better in every way
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: and what is the output of: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit lsb-release        Thanks
<Anomie21_> m41nf4m3-ninj4: Thanks that appears to have worked but it isnt doing what its supposed to (letting my iphone act as a usb tether). I tried searching for 'ipheth' in Unity to see if it had created an application, but nop?
<Htbaa> yeah I forgot about upstart
<mickepaprika> hi guys...
<dr_willis> even the ones in init.d are actually upstart scripts these days.. or at at least handled by upstart
<Gentoo64> I don't suppose that guy a while ago is here, who had a problem with ps2 keyboard freezing?
<computa_mike> Gentoo64: I'm seriously considering getting pop3 linked to gmail, and then downloading from Gmail - therefore linking thunderbird to that.
<mickepaprika> i'm getting really strange colors when i play a video, anyone know what to do about this?
<Gentoo64> computa_mike, worth a try
<Gentoo64> then you can use both addresses
<Gentoo64> and maybe migrate to gmail
<spikeb> gmail rocks
<zaffy> I set all email account to forward to gmail so I have everything in one account
<dr_willis> for 1000x the spam in one place!
<Gentoo64> yeah lol
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> ActionParsnip, i only see the error when i boot
<Gentoo64> hotmail is notorious for spam
<zaffy> :)
<dr_willis> i check my hotmail like once a year. :)
<Gentoo64> i dont think ive had spam once in gmail
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: ok but does the system actually boot?
<spikeb> i have a hotmail account from before microsoft bought them.
<spikeb> i haven't checked it in years heh
<Gentoo64> my hotmail is banned
<spikeb> but i use it for messenger
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> yeaa
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> but some applications dont work
<Gentoo64> i tried to brute fore it with hydra, knowing whatd happen lol
<zaffy> Dr_willis spam in gmail are not shown themselves
<ActionParsnip> spikeb: you can activate any email address as an account for MSN
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: ok so what is the output of the command I gave?
<Guest20102> Het ActionParsnip, Kruptein here
<Guest20102> *hey
<spikeb> ActionParsnip, yeah i know. i just don't need to, have had that one forever heh
<zaffy> Ant the "nice" part is that's impossible to change settings in spam in gmail
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> i install pastebinit
<Gentoo64> zaffy, you can change them
<Guest20102> ActionParsnip  I just tried logging in using ubuntu 2D and it got the same problem :f so I'm now using irssi to chat
<Anomie21_> Getting the following error when trying to make a file 'make[2]  no rule to make target 'kernal/bounds.c', needed by 'kernal/bouncds.s' stop
<ActionParsnip> spikeb: I dropped hotmail a long time ago, then folks started moaning they were charging to connect using email clients
<spikeb> haha ActionParsnip
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, kernal?? what are you trying to compile?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> Setting up python-configobj (4.7.2+ds-1) ...
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> Setting up pastebinit (1.1-2) ...
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> m41nfr4m3-ninj4@Int3llig3nc3~$ pastebinit lsb-release
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> Unable to read from: lsb-release
<FloodBot1> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> m41nfr4m3-ninj4@Int3llig3nc3~$ lsb-release
<zaffy> Not really. You can't disable the spam control, for example
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: ipheth-driver
<h31> Hi all. It is possible to tune my touchpad so it will do drag-and-drop with 2 fingers?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> pastebinit lsb_release
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> Unable to read from: lsb_release
<fgiw> anyone in for a KDE vs Gnome/Unity discussion?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> i love kde
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> lol
<spikeb> its not a real discussion unless its a kde versus gnome versus unity discussion ;)
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> but im on gnome right now because my distro doesnt come in kde :(
<ActionParsnip> fgiw: its offtopic here, this is support only
<Guest20102> Anybody else having problems logging in to unity 3D and/or unity 2D?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> well they stopped letting ppl get the iso
<zaffy> Bye guys
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: you can install KDE if you like, or you can install Kubuntu and it will have KDE by default
<Atlantic777> hi! I can't play some .asf files with totem but can with mplayer or vlc. How to get totem play .asf? There are some very old threads on the web (2005-2007) about ffmpeg and gstreamer, but I'm sure that it's solved till now.
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, why compile?
<phlak_user> !info ipheth-utils | Anomie21_
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> http://pastebin.com/CWNCHQD4
<ubottu> Anomie21_: ipheth-utils (source: ipheth): USB tethering driver support utilities for the iPhone. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-3build1 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 68 kB
<fz420> 大家好，
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/CWNCHQD4
<dr_willis> Atlantic777:  i always convert asf to some better format.. saves a lot of space
<EuroNerd> I rough terms, how does Ubuntu Server differ from Ubuntu Desktop?  Is it just that Server doesn't have GUI?
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: I have that installed but it isnt doing anything
<rootux> Since I update my ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 11.10 I can't go into the internet via WLAN. Ubuntu says the connection to the router is established but it isn't. What can I do ?
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, you should tail the syslog files to see what happens when you connect the iphone (tail -f /var/log/syslog)
<Sidewinder1> !tw | fz420
<ubottu> fz420: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest20102> ActionParsnip I think I know the source of the problem
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: ok run:  pastebinit /etc/lsb-release    what is output?
<phlak_user> EuroNerd, you can also choose a LAMP stack to be installed for example on the server
<spikeb> EuroNerd, ubuntu server installs server things, ubuntu desktop installs desktop things.
<fz420> ok thanks
<Atlantic777> dr_willis: I'll do that too, but I need quick fix. It's emergency, father want's to click and watch. -.-
<Atlantic777> wants*
<EuroNerd> phlak_user, so Ubuntu Server iso comes prepackaged with full LAMP stack?
<Guest20102> ActionParsnip  I mostly use 2 screens to work in the week and I was annoyed that I had to activate the second monitor everytime via the nvidia config manager  so I pressed the save configurations to xorg ...  and now I'm only working with one screen
<phlak_user> EuroNerd, you could say that
<EuroNerd> cool :)
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> http://pastebin.com/SYwxQ9ZM
<phlak_user> Atlantic777, for emergencies, change the file associations of the .asf file to VLC so that when he clicks it opens with VLC
<rootux> Since I update my ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 11.10 I can't go into the internet via WLAN. Ubuntu says the connection to the router is established but it isn't. What can I do
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> wow ActionParsnip so much easier and less time consuming thnxx!!
<ActionParsnip> Guest20102: rootux can you ping 8.8.8.8 over wifi?
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: three lines, a) new high speed usb device b) checking bus 1, device 5 c) bus 1, device 5 was not an mtp device
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: very :)
<rootux> ActionParsnip, I'll try
<Guest20102> ActionParsnip: what had that to do with me ? :D
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> pastebinit + "whatever cmd i run, such as lspci" right?
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: so you only get the error about the missing module at boot, but it does boot ok?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> yea im on it now
<Atlantic777> phlak_user: I've already done that. It's ok but he's used to totem. :D
<Guest20102> ActionParsnip: I just tried to reset everything in the nvidia config settings and save it again, and I'm now trying to restart..
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, this site looks like it should point you in the right direction -> http://giagio.com/wiki/moin.cgi/iPhoneEthernetDriver
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: thnx, will try there
<Guest20102> how do you actually restart from commandline?
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> reboot
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> type reboot
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: appears the last iphone they tested it on was the 3gs :/. I'm on the 4S so this is probably futile
<rootux> ActionParsnip, should I typ: ping 8.8.8.8  ?
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: why have you got the 2.6.39 kernel in maverick? Maverick is on 2.6.35
<ActionParsnip> rootux: yes
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, unless Apple changed something since then :)
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> ActionParsnip, IDK its blackbuntu
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: not supported here
<m41nfr4m3-ninj4> oh.....
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: join  #Blackbuntu    they have their own channel
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: Think I'll try and get my usb dongle working instead :P
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: this channel is for official canonical releases only
<zelozelos> anyone figure out how to play netflix movies yet?
<ActionParsnip> m41nfr4m3-ninj4: it's even on a different server:  irc.foonetic.net
<ActionParsnip> zelozelos: it's coming soon accoring to omgubuntu
<zelozelos> awesome!
<ActionParsnip> zelozelos: currently it's not doable without a VM of windows
<rootux> ActionParsnip,  I think it works, but who can I stop the 'ping command' ?
<Anomie21_> I'm getting the same kernal error when trying to install that, is something up with my kernal?
<phlak_user> rootux, ctl+c
<proxx> hi all
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, looks like something wrong with the source
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: it's happening with two different sources
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, installing what? ipheth-driver or usb dongle?
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: both
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, whats that driver have to do with the usb dongle?
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: people here with a similar problem
<Anomie21_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047374
<ActionParsnip> rootux: press CTRL+C
<rootux> ActionParsnip,  It prints "138 packets transmitted, 138 received, 0% packet loss, time 137230ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 48.559/51.745/100.955/4.635 ms"
<ActionParsnip> rootux: if you are getting replies then run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf      does the web now work?
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, the solution to that is quite clear in that post -> you need to make sure when you compile your code it's pointing to the Linux sources and not the headers.
<Timewarper> Hey, i am using a tty1 and x server is not running. I want to disable nouveau in order to run nvidia.sh i just downloaded. It says nouveau is running. How do i stop it?
<dr_willis> Timewarper:  stop the X server.. i alwyas use the nvidia drivers from the repos... they automcaitcally black list the nouveau drivers
<dr_willis> sudo service lightdm stop
<rootux> ActionParsnip,  no it doesn't work
<dr_willis> Timewarper:  using that .sh installer may cause issues.
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: yeah I seen that on the bottom post, first page - how do I go about doing that though?
<Timewarper> dr_willis: doesnt recognise the service
<Timewarper> dr_willis: i have x server down
<dr_willis> Timewarper:  what release are you using?
<ActionParsnip> rootux: do you use a proxy to get online?
<Timewarper> dr_willis: 10.10
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, ensure that you have the kernel-sources package installed
<dr_willis> Timewarper:  it would be sudo serivce gdm stop     then
<rootux> ActionParsnip, no
<dr_willis> Timewarper:  then you can try that script. but i reccomend using the versions in the repos/addational-drivers tool
<ActionParsnip> rootux: if you run:  cat /etc/resolv.conf     does it just have the line I gave without the quotes?
<phlak_user> !info linux-source | Anomie21_
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: pretty sure I do, went into the /user/src folder and there were two uncompressed folders, not compressed like the 2nd post suggested
<ubottu> Anomie21_: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.13.15 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<Timewarper> dr_willis: i am running kubuntu now, maybe i should run kdm stop?
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: is there a command that will tell me if it's installed? I just installed the default configuration from a 11.10 disk yesterday so I would imagine that would be included?
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, apt-cache policy linux-source
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, no it isnt included by default
<rootux> ActionParsnip, If i type:  cat /etc/resolv.conf  it prints:      # Generated by NetworkManager nameserver 192.168.2.1
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: installed (none) candidate: 3.0.0.12.14
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, so it isnt installed (none gives that away)
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: yeah, tried to install it but I have no internet connection on that pc lol
<ActionParsnip> rootux: ok, run:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf      and change 192.168.2.1 to 8.8.8.8     save the new file, close gedit and try the web (I assume gnome desktop)
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: I do have a USB though, is there a way I can download it onto that from my windows pc?
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip, that file will get over-written everytime network manager connects
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, you could browse the packages and download by hand (first type sudo apt-get install linux-source and note down all the packages it tries to download)
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip do you get my messages?
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: its just to test. I am aware it gets generated but if the change works we can make it stick
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip, oh ok :)
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: just linux0siurce and linux-source-3.0.0
<rootux> ActionParsnip, I changed but web is still not working. (I got unity as desktop (ubuntu 11.10))
<gmzlj> Anomie21_: i believe NetworkManager respects resolve.conf.head / resolve.conf.tail
<Gentoo64> rootux, does a livecd work
<gmzlj> Anomie21_: or rather, dhcpcd does
<ActionParsnip> rootux: unity isnt a desktop, its a shell. You are using gnome desktop
<Anomie21_> gmzlj: what? not sure I follow, was that meant for me?
<phlak_user> rootux, are you testing thro firefox?
<rootux> ActionParsnip, sorry my fault I'm a newbie sorry
<gmzlj> Anomie21_: ActionParsnip, sory
<gmzlj> ActionParsnip: NetworkManager respects resolve.conf.head / resolve.conf.tail
<ActionParsnip> rootux: you'll learn :)
<rootux> phlak_user,  thro firefox? Yes I use the firefox browser.
<Gentoo64> if hes using dhcp theres no reason it shouldnt work :s
<Gentoo64> firefox default proxy is system
<ActionParsnip> gmzlj: there are ways to apply the change in the nm settings
<Anomie21_> downloading [linux_3.0.0.orig.tar.gz], hopefully thats the right one..
<m4k> Wht is diff. btw normal installation cd and from scratch installation cd
<stpdave> Can anyone point me to a resource that explains the next step in getting my current 10.04 x86_64 installation across to my shiny new SSDs. The SSDs where setup according to this article - http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?82648-software-RAID-LVM-TRIM-support-on-Linux. Basically RAID1 for /boot and RAID0 for /
<Gentoo64> rootux, you could try firefox with no proxy but i doubt itl help
<gmzlj> ActionParsnip: late to the party, i don't actually know what the who problem is
<bekks> Anomie21_: thats the wrong one.
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: trust me, I've had users whose interface was getting dns via dhcp and no web until it was manually change
<rootux> Gentoo64, And how can I do that ?
<bekks> Anomie21_: thats the source package that was used to build the linux-image-source deb.
<Anomie21_> bekks: oh
<Gentoo64> rootux, in advanced system settings under nwtwork, choose direct connections. but it shouldnt make a difference
<m4k> Wht is diff. btw normal installation cd and from scratch installation cd
<chadwick777> hey guys
<bekks> !patience | m4k
<ubottu> m4k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Anomie21_> bekks: thats the only one I could find on the ubuntu site under that name; http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/linux-source-3.0.0
<ActionParsnip> gmzlj: user can ping 8.8.8.8 but no web access
<Gentoo64> ok
<bekks> Anomie21_: Why dont you just use apt-get to install the sources of the kernel desired?
<ActionParsnip> m4k: do you mean minimal CD?
<arpad2> pls can someone help what does this mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/750202/
<SoWhat> hello! can you tell me how to write Ubuntu ISO image to USB from Lubuntu?
<m4k> Yeh
<ActionParsnip> SoWhat: install unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> arpad2: are the partitions healthy?
<SoWhat> ActionParsnip: okay, tnx
<Anomie21_> bekks: because Im trying to install drivers used for my internet connection. I dont have a connection currently
<chadwick777> can someone help me out real quick? i have a macbook pro 2010. I triple booted it. Its got mac OS X snow leopard, Windows 7, and Unbuntu 11.10. windows 7 worked fine, untill i installed Unbuntu 11.10. now when i select to boot in wndows 7; it takes me to a black screen with a blinking "_" on the upper left hand corner.
<canterer> tar x vimcdoc-1.8.0.tar
<shomon> how do I make a hard drive bootable?
<gmzlj> ActionParsnip: can he access a website via its ip?
<gmzlj> http://74.125.226.242 ?
<shomon> can I just copy something on it to do that, or do I have to copy everything off and format it or soemthing?
<arpad2> <ActionParsnip>: probably not, I can run only live cd, nothing boots from hard drive
<ActionParsnip> m4k: minimal installs a barebones cli install and offers to install a desktop, you can alternatively install which packages you need. The normal desktop install will install all the apps which are default in an ubuntu install, less control
<ActionParsnip> gmzlj: worth a try
<canterer> vimcdoc-1.8.0.tar: POSIX tar archive (GNU)
<m4k> Wht is diff. btw normal installation cd and from scratch installation cd
<ActionParsnip> m4k: I just said
<canterer> file vimcdoc-1.8.0.tar
<canterer> vimcdoc-1.8.0.tar: POSIX tar archive (GNU)
<ActionParsnip> m4k: if you had some patience you would have realised
<bekks> m4k: Please be patient.
<canterer> tar -x vimcdoc-1.8.0.tar
<canterer> error?
<ActionParsnip> or could install unp and use:  unp vimcdoc-1.8.0.tar
<canterer> what is the reason?
<ActionParsnip> arpad2: fsck the partition in liveCD so you know its ok
<arpad2> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> canterer: unp is a single command for extracting most things at cli without having to remember syntaxes
<canterer> thanks
<canterer> fun:)
<chadwick777> :(
<arpad2> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/750205/
<Nightwalkerkg> Can anyone tell me what are the best ati drivers for ati radeon 9550 on ubuntu 10.4 LTS ?
<chadwick777> can someone help me out real quick? i have a macbook pro 2010. I triple booted it. Its got mac OS X snow leopard, Windows 7, and Unbuntu 11.10. windows 7 worked fine, untill i installed Unbuntu 11.10. now when i select to boot in wndows 7; it takes me to a black screen with a blinking "_" on the upper left hand corner.
<m4k> Wht is difference between normal installation cd and from scratch installation cd
<dr_willis> Nightwalkerkg:  try the ones in the addational-drivers tool.. or the gpl drivers (which are the default) thats your 2 options basically.
<ActionParsnip> Nightwalkerkg: probably the open source one
<Anomie21_> can someone take a look at the following erorr and tell me what I'm doing wrong here? http://pastebin.com/VmEwRJsm
<phlak_user> chadwick777, where did you install the boot loader?
<Nightwalkerkg> dr_willis i don't have any drivers available in additional drivers.
<chadwick777> umm
<chadwick777> i actually dont remember installing a boot loader
<ActionParsnip> arpad2: I suggest you rean:   man fsck  you didn't even specify a partition, think about it
<Nightwalkerkg> And with the gpl drivers my monitor is unknown.
<dr_willis> Nightwalkerkg:  then i guess ati stopped supporting that card with their fglrx so you use the gpl drivers and thats it.
<m4k> Wht is difference between normal installation cd and from scratch installation cd
<chadwick777> i didclick the option that said "recomended install 3rd party programs"
<chadwick777> but when it boots up, its a purple screen that says GRUB
<aleek> hello, is there a way to remote upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to the newest? I can't even do apt-get update ;)
<phlak_user> Anomie21_, is the source on an external drive/disk?
<Gentoo64> m4k: stop trolling
<shomon> does anyone know how to make a boot from USB of ubuntu? can you use an SD card for example?
<phlak_user> shomon, yes, use startup disk creator
<dr_willis> shomon:  what eversion of ubuntu?
<shomon> any one that will work
<shomon> it's an old laptop
<canterer> how to copy a directories?
<shomon> the cdrom doesn't work even
<Nightwalkerkg> dr_willis i need the 1152x864 resolution,but with gpl drivers they are not available.
<dr_willis> theres dozens of tools at pendrivelinux for the task. or with 11.10 you can use 'dd' to image the iso to the sd.
<Nightwalkerkg> Any whay to enable it?
<shomon> aah okay :)
<shomon> thanks
<dr_willis> Nightwalkerkg:  id check the forums or the askubuntu.com site about your exact chipset.
<Exxon> !copy
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: yeah, Ill try moving it ta
<Nightwalkerkg> dr_willis sure thing,thanks for the helo.
<chadwick777> phlack)ser
<chadwick777> plak*
<Nightwalkerkg> *help
<chadwick777> what boot load should i install?
<Gentoo64> grub
<canterer> how to copy a directory?
<phlak_user> chadwick777, grub ; but the question is where did you install it
<chadwick777> well mine already has grub i think it installed automaticly
<dr_willis> canterer:  cp command..
<chadwick777> oh
<chadwick777> i believe i installed it on my Ubuntu partition
<dr_willis> normally grub goes on the MBR of the hard drive you are booting.
<chadwick777> the one that said 50gb available space..
<chadwick777> i have 1 hard drive
<chadwick777> partitioned
<dr_willis> then you should have put in sda. i belive
<m4k> Wht is difference between minimal installation cd and from scratch installation cd
<dr_willis> unless your hd is some other name/device
<Gentoo64> m4k: nothing
<phlak_user> m4k, if you scroll up, ActionParsnip has answered that question
<chadwick777> wait  when did i have the option to choose where i wanted to install the boot loader
<chadwick777> as i installed ubuntu?
<dr_willis> chadwick777:  yes.
<chadwick777> only thing i remembered doing was selecting the drive i wantd to install ubuntu on
<Anomie21_> phlak_user: looks like this when moved to the desktop - http://pastebin.com/Ss3mXNyv
<chadwick777> durirng installation i clicked "install recromended third party programs"
<arpad2> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/750210/
<zyonx> Buenos dias
<chadwick777> and i also updated them all under my software store
<zyonx> Alguien por aqui que tenga un buen manual de perl ?
<chadwick777> just so frustrated and confused lol
<Sidewinder1> !es | zyonx
<ubottu> zyonx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zyonx> Anybody have a good perl manual?
<chadwick777> is there a way i can view where i installed the bootloader
<arpad2> ActionParsnip: I will try to restart now
<Anomie21_> why isnt linux-sources bundled with ubuntu by default? seems pretty impotant...
<chadwick777> guuuyys i need help i cant boot up windows 7 anymore
<chadwick777> someone says it has to do with me installing the grub boot loader in the wrong area
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: do you have windows 7 entry in the grub menu?
<chadwick777> hmm
<chadwick777> idk if this helps
<chadwick777> but
<chadwick777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/750124/
<Timewarper> hey
<Si2100> hey
<rgb247> I need some help, I have ubuntu right now and I want to install windows in dual-boot
<rgb247> I receiver an error during boot the new windows installation
<Timewarper> i installed nvidia gpu driver but all compositing is now disabled.
<chadwick777> but yes, it does show up in the grub menu
<rgb247> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/20111126135343.jpg/
<Anomie21_> bekks: Is this the right file? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/linux-source-3.0.0/3.0.0-13.22
<chadwick777> after i choose windows, it goes to a black screen, and shows just a blinking "_" in the upper left hand corner
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: boot to ubuntu liveCD and resize your Ext4 partition. Backup your data first. the windows installer is primitive and cannot resize the current partitions
<rgb247> ActionParsnip: I have two NTFS partition
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: you will then need to boot BACK to the ubuntu CD after the install as the windows installer will blindly overwrite the MBR with its own loader
<rgb247> in the past I had two linux in dual-boot, now I deleted one and I have a free partition
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: you can install Windows to one of the NTFS partitions if you wish
<rgb247> I re-partitioned it with gparted and I've created two NTFS partition
<chadwick777> :( so tireed of this!
<rgb247> ActionParsnip: I can't install, I receiver that error when I try to start windows 7 installation
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: you could try reinstalling windows' bootloader and then again install grub
<SoWhat> hello! can you tell me how to write Ubuntu to USB from Suse?
<chadwick777> i remember reading about tht
<chadwick777> that
<chadwick777> gooing to windows putting the install dvd in right?
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: so, insert win install cd, fixmb or something similar. (I don't use it...)
<chadwick777> and then open the comand prompt
<fgiw> rgb247: an IO error,... anything that could be causing the problem?
<Atlantic777> fixmbr*
<chadwick777> yeah i tried that
<Timewarper>  I installed the nvidia driver and now all compositing effects are disabled
<chadwick777> but it said that it couldnt locate
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: and?
<Exxon> chadwick777: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<chadwick777> or some kind of error
<Timewarper> help please
<SoWhat> I just bought HP laptop with Suse preinstalled. Can you tell me how to install Ubuntu ?
<Atlantic777> SoWhat: just install it over suse. :)
<Timewarper>  I installed the nvidia driver and now all compositing effects are disabled
<SoWhat> Atlantic777: how to write it to usb drive?
<Atlantic777> SoWhat: try unetbootin.
<Atlantic777> SoWhat: if you can't boot from usb, then burn an plop boot cd. :D
<SoWhat> Atlantic777: unetbootin is great, but how to install in on Suse?
<Atlantic777> SoWhat: yum -something?
<Arpad2> ActionParsnip: thank you , with your help I coul restaRt the system
<SoWhat> Atlantic777: I'll try, tnx
<Timewarper> HEY
<Timewarper> how can i disable nouveau module?
<Timewarper> it autoloads
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: look at this :) http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<MonkeyDust> SoWhat  wrong channel, i guess, suse is different from ubuntu
<dr_willis> !blacklist | Timewarper
<ubottu> Timewarper: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Atlantic777> MonkeyDust: it's just pkg manager. :D
<Anomie21_> Tried to install the .deb file, the 'install' was greyed out again in the software manager thing. Done dpkg -i, then tried make again. ran apt-cache policy linux source and it's still telling me (none) is installed??
<chadwick777> thanks guys
<SoWhat> MonkeyDust: If I will go to Suse channel, they will persuade me to use Suse :D
<chadwick777> atlantic777 so pretty much i boot it off my ubuntu instalation cd?
<chadwick777> meaning put my cd in, restart, and boot ubunti installation again?
<Timewarper> dr_willis, ok i just typed in blacklist nouveau
<Timewarper> i hope this works now
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: yap, it seems that it can be done with ubuntu, too
<dr_willis> Timewarper:  or as a kernel boot option ------>  Otherwise, try nouveau.modeset=0 to disable modesetting
<ActionParsnip> Arpad2: np :)
<dr_willis> Timewarper:  when i installed my nvidia drivers - they automcaically blacklisted  it.
<Thelmaria> What's the security update support timeline for 10.04, with regard specifically to apache - I can get apache 2.2.14 from the lucid repositories, which is several versious shy of being fully patched. What do people normally do to get around this?
<rgb247> I was disconected
<Timewarper> dr_willis, it doesnt blacklist it in mine. what is best to use? kernel boot option or blacklist?
<ActionParsnip> Thelmaria: could find a PPA
<rgb247> anyone can bring me a solution for my problem with dual-booting?
<rgb247> fgiw: no, I think...
<Thelmaria> ActionParsnip: 10.04 is marked as an LTS. Does LTS not provide security updates in its repos, or is it specific package updates only? Is there a list of said packages?
<fgiw> rgb247: has the same configuration worked before? no changes in disks or interfaces?
<chadwick777> wiat meaning i dont have to restart or boot with the unbuntu installation disk?
<Anomie21_> Anyone able to assist? Downloaded and installed the .deb packet from here as I have no internet connection. (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/linux-source-3.0.0/3.0.0-13.22). Tried to install it via the software centre but 'Install' was greyed out. Installed via dpkg -i, now shows as 'Installed' in the software centre but when I use 'apt-cache policy linux source' it says Installed (none)
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: mhm :)
<fgiw> rgb247: or added devies
<ActionParsnip> Thelmaria: afaik, yes
<ActionParsnip> Thelmaria: should get updates
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: what are you trying to do? Building kernel from source?
<Kruptein> ActionPatsnip that did the trick thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: see, no need to reinstall
<chadwick777> hmm well if i dnt have to reboot
<chadwick777> i tried the commnds
<Exxon> Anomie21_: you will require Internet to refresh the repositories
<glebihan> Anomie21_, that's because linux-source is a meta-package (which you did not install). The name of the package you installed is something like linux-source-3.0.0-13
<chadwick777> after typing sudo apt-get install ms-sys it says Kruptein E: Unable to locate package ms-sys
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip indeed :)
<Anomie21_> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<Thelmaria> ActionParsnip: 'apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade' does not provide updates for any packages bar linux headers. Apache 2.2.14 was released Oct. 2009, or thereabouts, for which there have been several published exploits and patches since. Said patches do not appear to be in the lts repositories - this is normal?
<Anomie21_> Exxon: I dont have internet, I need to get linux-sources installed to install my internet driver
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | Anomie21_
<ubottu> Anomie21_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Anomie21_> Atlantic777: install linux-sources so I can make files
<ActionParsnip> Thelmaria: if the patches help security and so on, I suggest you report a security bug and the newer version will be included
<Anomie21_> ActionParsnip: I dont get why youre showing me that?#
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21_: as it shows the packages you need to install to get the source for the kernel
<Anomie21_> ActionParsnip: Ah, why isnt this included by default? Is there anyway I can just reinstall ubuntu and select this to be included? or is it not on the installation disk to start with?
<Thelmaria> ActionParsnip: Noted. In the meantime, is it better for me to point at the 11.04 / 11.10 repos and update from them (which I *think* will break dependancies and stuff if I update on a 10.04 install), or should I find a PPA?
<Atlantic777> SoWhat: how's going with suse? Have you installed the unetbootin?
<SoWhat> Atlantic777: nope, not yet
<SoWhat> Atlantic777: trying to find Suse IRC chat
<glebihan> Thelmaria, use a ppa, don't mix repositories from different releases
<Thelmaria> glebihan: Thanks - I didn't think that was going to be a smart idea. :)
<AFD> I have a home NAS that I use for file storage... I guess it is mounted automatically in the OS and in nautilus but whenever I get a web upload form I cannot choose from the NAS - how would I change that?
<Anomie21_> ActionParsnip: that guide only goes up to 10.04 also
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21_: its generic for all
<Anomie21_> ActionParsnip: and requires an internet connection
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21_: the package names are the same
<Atlantic777> SoWhat: /j #opensuse
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21_: true, there may be the files on the instal media but I doubt t
<SoWhat> Atlantic777: tnx
<Anomie21_> ActionParsnip: so it's impossible to install linux-sources without a direct internet connection?
<ActionParsnip> Anomie21_: not sure, not had to do it in Ubuntu tbh, I know the package names are the same though
<Guest27721> any one tells me how to install software ??
<Guest27721> hey
<Guest27721> freaking chilly
<guigouz> which software ?
<Exxon> Guest27721: what software you want
<Guest27721> extended name is .tar.bz2
<dr_willis> AFD:  any shares you access from nautilus should appear in the users .gvfs directory intheior home.
<Guest27721> i am new here.
<Guest27721> what codes should i input?
<Anomie21_> ActionParsnip: seems a bit odd, So without a direct internet connection Ubuntu is pretty much useless as you cant compile any programs?
<Guest27721> thank you ;-)
<dr_willis> AFD:  OR you could mount them  to some other location.. personally i make a link from 'network' to '.gvfs' so i can easyly get to the gfvs dir.
<Exxon> Guest27721: you can look in ubuntu repositories
<Guest27721> what codes then?
<AFD> dr_willis: nope - thing in .gvfs
<dr_willis> AFD:  can you access the share in nautilus?
<AFD> dr_willis: would they be in mnt or something...?
<AFD> I added them in nautilus through the "add server" option in the file menu
<dr_willis> AFD:   check with the mount command.
<oCean> !software | Guest27721
<ubottu> Guest27721: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<AFD> dr_willis: I hadn't clicked the link in nautilus yet ;) now they appear in .gvfs
<AFD> and I can link to that with a softlink to make it available to web forms?
<Conch> Are there any video chat applications for Ubuntu oneiric ocelote? I tried Empathy but it's stopped working. Not keen on Skype either.
<Anomie21_> Can anyone take a look at this error and see if there's anyway to resolve it without a direct internet connection? http://pastebin.com/VmEwRJsm (I can download files on this pc to usb and move them over)
<Guest27721> damn. ubottu is a robot
<Exxon> Guest27721: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/compile-install-tar-gz-tar-bz2-files-ubuntu-linux/
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: why don't you build kernel image on pc with internet connection and just move it to the laptop? :D This is linux, you can do this if cpu/sys is the same for both systems.
<republic> I am interested in two ways radio. I want to record sounds from radio, and make a sound based on random pick on the sounds. How to do that in Ubuntu?
<republic> Is there any tools or requirements to that in Lucid?
<Guest27721> anybody knows what good compiler for c51 development  in Linux??
<republic> Guest27721, gcc?
<Guest27721> anybody knows what good compiler for c51 development  in Linux??
<Atlantic777> republic: internet streaming radio or fm tuner?
<republic> fm tuner Atlantic777
<Guest27721> gcc? complier .. my desk is ATMs52. the chip
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<chroot> hi, what's the ubuntu netbook edition used for?
<Atlantic777> republic: is it working now? Can you listen to it?
<Anomie21_> Atlantic777: seems like a lot of hassle just to be able to install programs. (still dont know why ubuntu doesnt come with this by default). Is there no way of sharing my connection on this laptop with my PC via an ethernet cable?
<Guest4860> Hello people
<JohnFlux> Ubuntu no longer boots - it complains that no disk can be found for cryptswap1
<republic> Atlantic777, no, actually I am not yet doing this. I am planning to do this
<Guest4860> I need some help with internet connection sharing in natty
<Guest4860> Is this the right place?
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: sure there is. You can share it if you have available networking interface on the machine "with internet".
<oCean> !nbr | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Atlantic777> republic: you can do that with mplayer, vlc and many other players. :P
<cojn> Hello! How can I install the component 'universe'?  It's not  in my repositories..
<chroot> and what is the  UNE is used for, for pc or something else?
<seedyfofana> Hi
<Anomie21_> Atlantic777: think I'm just going to abandon it and go back to xp lol
<republic> Atlantic777, I have seen a display(well actually there were many monitors) which was used to display texts from various irc channels. It's very interesting. I want to do the same, but with sound. And the good source must be radio
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: no, no, no, wait! :D
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: just  a moment, to fix something. :D
<Anomie21_> Can anyone answer me why I cant compile programs with a default ubuntu installation before I go though, does not make any sense to me at all..
<oCean> chroot: no longer, but unr was specifically for netbooks (small displays etc)
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: because you need build-essential
<republic> at least 48 monitors
<Timewarper> hey
<chroot> and is there any os for smartphone in ubuntu?
<Anomie21_> Atlantic777: and why isnt that bundled? seems kinda important lol
<Guest4860> I created the ad-hoc wifi network, and my phone can connect to it, but I can't ping google, and when I run tcpdump on my wifi adapter, I can see the ping returning from google, so I assumed it was an iptables problem
<Guest4860> There are no entries in my iptables output
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: nope, ubuntu is for human beeings. Humans don't compile. xD
<Timewarper> i want to blacklist nouveau cause i use nvidia. The best way to do that is to add a nouveau.modeset=0 kernel option at grub or use my_blacklist file?
<MonkeyDust> chroot  not yet, Canonical is thinking of launching one
<Guest4860> Do I have to change something?
<dr_willis> AFD:   you HAVE to access the share first..  or you make a entry in fstab to make it auto mount at boot..  a
<oCean> Anomie21_: programs for most users are available through repositories and they don't need to compile anything. Just installing the package build-essential will give you the tools required for compiling
<Atlantic777> republic: actually, you want to record more than one radio at a time with one tuner?
<dr_willis> Timewarper:  or both.. ive not had to blacklist it by hand on my 4 nvidia machines.
<Conch> Hey guys, are there any video chat based IM's? I used Empathy but it no longer works. I don't like Skype much as well.
<Timewarper> dr_willis, can you remind me the other option? where is my blacklist
<chroot> and dose ubuntu support ARM processor?
<oCean> !arm | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Timewarper> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<dr_willis> Timewarper:  rember !blacklist  for the bot factoid
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Anomie21_> oCean: I dont have an internet connection. trying to look for the .deb file to download now..
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: packages.ubuntu.com
<republic> Atlantic777, yes, you right. but not one way radio, rather it is two ways radio. because I want to record daily conversation
<pitou> ??????????????????
<Atlantic777> republic: I'm not sure if one tuner can tune to more than one frequency. :D That's technically imposible, afaik.
<dr_willis> dual tuners :)
<Atlantic777> dr_willis: he wants 48 channels...
<dr_willis> Atlantic777:  and nothing on....
<Anomie21_> This the right one? http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/build-essential
<republic> Anomie21_, yes install that package. after that, you can compile package in ubuntu
<dr_willis> Anomie21_:  thats just a meta package to pull in other packages.. it in itself contains nothing...
<MonkeyDust> Atlantic777  tell the guy he wants something technically impossible
<Atlantic777> MonkeyDust: -> republic
<Atlantic777> MonkeyDust: already told. :)
<Anomie21_> republic: dr_willis I'm getting conflicting messages, lol
<ShinyDarkness> Hello. I have just installed Ubuntu on my PC, and set up vino so I could remotely connect to it from my MacBook using a VNC client (namely, Chicken). Now I have the following problem: Ubuntu's display resolution is set to 1280x1024, because that is the resolution of the monitor I used to install it. However, MacBook monitors have a 1280x800 resolution, which makes using a 1280x1024-sized desktop very awkward. I tried to manually change the displa
<ShinyDarkness> resolution using the System Settings app, but 1280x800 was not among the alternatives. How can I change Ubuntu's display resolution to 1280x800?
<MonkeyDust> ok, i addressed the wrong person
<oCean> Anomie21_: but it's a meta-package, so it holds nothing in itself, it's just a package to pull the dependencies
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: let's firstly fix internet sharing, it will be easier than doing manual dependency resolution. :D
<republic> Anomie21_, by installing the package, you will directly install gcc and binary utilities(and perhaps some others) afaik
<Atlantic777> and libs...
<Anomie21_> Atlantic777: It was just a rhethorical situation, I dont have a ethernet cable handy :(
<Anomie21_> I have a iphone with tethering which I cant install, and a wifi dongle that I cant install - heh
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: how do you connect to internet with computer you are using atm?
<Anomie21_> Atlantic777: wifi tethering to my iphone
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: ummm... and wifi on laptop isn't working? :/
<Atlantic777> i get it now...
<Anomie21_> wifi on the computer isnt working as it has no wifi card, it has a wifi dongle but its just a cheap one I bought off ebay and it only has the linux source on it
<Anomie21_> maybe I could get a 'generic' wifi dongle .deb file that would get that working? Or is there no chance that would work?
<dr_willis> Anomie21_:  wifi drivers dont work that way.  they always got special firmware and other crud.
<Atlantic777> Anomie21_: no, you need a driver, and driver is either compiled into the kernel or used as kernel module.
<dr_willis> Anomie21_:  unless ya find a disrto that includes them
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21_  usb-switch is the workaround that worked for me
<spoq> hi
<spoq> i just wanna say that ubuntu 10.4 ROCKS!
<Atlantic777> MonkeyDust: probably you have eth cable, too. :D
<spoq> with ubuntu 11.10 i was getting some lag..
<Atlantic777> spoq: say good bye to it. :D Here comes the next lts. :P
<spoq> :D
<Atlantic777> spoq: joking, it will be supported for some time...
<MonkeyDust> ah, idd :)
<OODavo> I can't seem to receive any terminal bells, even from echo -e "\a". I'm using gnome-terminal in Ubuntu 11.10.
<Anomie21_> So my best option is to get a ethernet cable and share my laptops internet via that?
<OODavo> I have the Terminal bell checkbox in the current profile's preferences checked.
<jrib> OODavo: tried a different terminal?  My guess is it's a setting in gnome-terminal
 * OODavo tries xterm.
<OODavo> No bell there either.
<jrib> OODavo: is pcspkr loaded?
<chroot> hey, what is omap
<chroot> ?
<OODavo> I modprobed it, so it should be.
<jrib> OODavo: there's also that xset command to modify beep settings
<OODavo> Just tried xset b 100 - no change.
<TImewarper> dr_willis,
<TImewarper> how can i disable nvidia splash screen?
<jrib> OODavo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/486154 is (maybe?) worth reading.  It seems to be about metacity though which isn't used anymore
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486154 in metacity (Ubuntu) "System beep broken in Karmic despite heroic efforts to fix it" [Medium,Triaged]
<cheryl> Hello Oh great Geek ones....
<TImewarper> cheryl, its only ubuntu
<TImewarper> get serious
<jrib> OODavo: xset b on   also no change?
<cheryl> I am having problems running update manager to update my system, can anyone help me plse?
<cheryl> TImewarper, But you're the ones with the knowledge, not me! :)
<TImewarper> i am not either
<OODavo> Yeah, same with that.
<TImewarper> ENLIGTHEN US UBUNTUIANS
<Anomie21_> Anyone have any experience tethering a android phone with ubuntu?
<elgaton> cheryl: Do any error messages appear?
<TImewarper> how can i disable nvidia splash screen?
<cheryl> elgaton: yes, I took a screen shot but don't remember what 2 do with it! lol
<elgaton> TImewarper: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-918705.html
<jrib> OODavo: you want your pc-speaker to play it, not use the "beep" program?
<elgaton> cheryl: Upload it to ImageShack and paste the link here
<Atlantic777> TImewarper: which splash? When does it show?
<jeblad> hi folks, synaptic chrashes, any idea why? I can't find any reasom looking through earlyer bug reports.
<cheryl> elgaton, will do thank you.
<TImewarper> Atlantic777, on boot before log in
<Atlantic777> jeblad: run it with: gksu synaptic
<OODavo> I don't really care what plays it. I just want it to make the terminal have urgent-alert status.
<Atlantic777> jeblad: from terminal
<Atlantic777> TImewarper: look in the BIOS.
<rootux> I put a iso file called "ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso" on a 2GB USB-Stick and make it bootable. After I boot with the usb-stick the following lines were printed over and over: vesameu.c32 not a COM32R image boot:  and (Unknow keyword in configuration file gfxboot) What can I do to fix the problem?
<Atlantic777> TImewarper: it should be there. :)
<Atlantic777> rootux: use unetbootin.
<zak_> hey
<zak_> anyone would tell me please how ti mount an external samsung HDD ?
<rootux> Atlantic777,  thanks :)
<Atlantic777> zak_: sudo fdisk -l, put it on paste.ubuntu.com
<elgaton> zak_: Connect it, the icon for it should appear on the desktop
<jrib> OODavo: so you don't care about the sound at all?  Because my terminal shows up as urgent when it beeps despite having no sound
<jeblad> got 1x Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<TImewarper> elgaton, should i use no logo or no splash
<jeblad> with gksudo I got 2x the same error message
<elgaton> TImewarper: NoLogo
<themike101> hi people, i did somthing dum, i had partitiione my external into 3 and i had an image on the first partition i put it there using 'dd', and the other two had an ntfs and ext4 filesystems, not i triet to delete the first 4 gb filesytem with start up disk creator, but it lost the connection to the external and now the external seems to be empty wiped clean completely, is there a way to recover the data?
<OODavo> Yeah, I don't really need the sound to even play. But I'm not getting it urgent, either.
<jrib> OODavo: what window manager are you using?
<cheryl> elgaton, Here you are http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/errorupdating.png/
<aokmanga> hi all!
<jeblad> But its a warning, it should not be critical
<OODavo> XMonad in a gnome-session.
<elgaton> jeblad: He's probably talking about "Gtk-CRITICAL" warnings.
<elgaton> cheryl: Looking at it...
<jrib> OODavo: yes, I use xmonad and it just works (though I don't run it through gnome-session).  To test, I'm doing: sleep 2; echo -e '\a', then changing to a different workspace
<jeblad> elgaton: Pango-WARNING is the only one reported, no Gtk-CRITICAL
<elgaton> jeblad: Sorry
<jeblad> There is no other error message as I far as I can figure out
<Reikoku> I have a HP Pavilion DM1-3200, suspend and hibernate both broken (screen stays on with blinking cursor for > 5 minutes and I'm forced to hard boot) on 11.10 - any ideas?
<aokmanga> i've a problem with my macbook... when i don't use it it goes in standby i think and when i activate it again the screen remains black... low light. the keys to increase the brightness doesn't work. I enter the password and press ENTER and than the keys for brightness start working again. How can i solve this problem?
<OODavo> jrib: Doing exactly that, getting no urgent highlight.
<jeblad> dmsg has a sigfault fot synaptic..
<aokmanga> i hope u'll understand my problem :)
<jrib> OODavo: are you sure it's not an xmonad config issue?
<oCean> cheryl: your (apt) database is locked by another process. If you're convinced you are not running any other software management tool, you can try to remove to lock by running a command in a terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OODavo> jrib: It's possible, but other sources of urgent-highlight (like Firefox) are working.
<cheryl> oCean, I'm sure I'm not running anything else, thanks will try that. :)
<Reikoku> Helping me get suspend OR hibernate working would be much appreciated, don't care which
<cheryl> oCean, I imagine I need to close update manager b4 doing that?
<jrib> OODavo: let me try gnome-terminal here
<oCean> cheryl: yes, indeed
<jrib> OODavo: doesn't work :)
<zak_> Atlantic777: http://pastebin.com/ViWerFXP
<OODavo> jrib: But it doesn't work for me in xterm, either. :/
<jrib> OODavo: doesn't work for me in xterm either... weird.  I'm using urxvt
<jrib> OODavo: in rxvt, I have UrgentOnBell set
<Reikoku> I have a HP Pavilion DM1-3200, suspend and hibernate both broken (screen stays on with blinking cursor for > 5 minutes and I'm forced to hard boot) on 11.10 - any ideas? Would be happy getting either working...
<cheryl> oCean, giving it a go now....
<OODavo> jrib: Oh? Perhaps I should be switching to rxvt.
<jrib> OODavo: there may be some similar xterm setting
<chroot> hi, i want to get some knowledge of memory in smartphone, where should i go , or what should  i do ?
<ActionParsnip> Reikoku: are there any bugs reported?
<chadwick777> guuyys
<chadwick777> i need help ive been trying to figure this out forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oCean> chadwick777: please calm down
<ActionParsnip> chroot: try in ~ubuntu-offtopic this is ubuntu support
<scratchingmyhead> is there some way to find duplicate pictures on my computer?  through terminal or program or something
<OODavo> jrib: Looks like xterm has UrgentOnBell too, yeah.
<zak_> Atlantic777:  still here ?
<yeats> scratchingmyhead: try fdupes
<Atlantic777> zak_: and it doesn't mount?
<Atlantic777> zak_: now I am. :)
<scratchingmyhead> yeats thanks
<zak_> Atlantic777: ni iut doesn t
<Atlantic777> zak_: check with df if tehre is /dev/sdc1 entry.
<zak_> no
<Dj_FlyBy> does anyone here know a good way to import .eml files from a Windows Live Mail backup into Thunderbird installed on Ubuntu ?
<cheryl> oCean, no joy ugh! :(
<ActionParsnip> scratchingmyhead: http://www.filetransit.com/files.php?name=Find_Duplicate_Images_Ubuntu   maybe
<chadwick777> i tripple booted my mac and i installed windows 7, then ubuntu. ever since i install ubuntu it wont let me boot up in windows7.. i get a black screen with a blinking "_" in the upper left hand corner. i was told that i need to fix my MBR but some commands ive typed havent worked
<ActionParsnip> scratchingmyhead: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-finds-duplicate-files-in-given-directories/
<zak_> Atlantic777:  no there is not any /dec/sc1 entry
<Atlantic777> zak_: try this: sudo mkdir /mnt/ext-hdd && sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ext-hdd
<scratchingmyhead> yeats no directories specified?
<ActionParsnip> chadwick777: could boot to ubuntu and run:  sudo update-grub
<oCean> cheryl: too bad, usually that does the trick of removing an existing lock. Still the same error message? In that case I would try a reboot
<chadwick777> http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/ i tried that and when i put in the first command or 2 it says something cant find E:
<zak_> Atlantic777: y eah  it says it wasn t fixed safley on windows  !!!! f****ck windows
<chadwick777> ill try that
<chadwick777> im in ubuntu now
<oCean> zak_: mind your language here. If you have to obfuscate your words, then don't use them
<haylo> hey this is the ubuntu channel we love windows here
<yeats> scratchingmyhead: the man page has the usage instructions - do 'man fdupes'
<cheryl> ocean rebooting, back soon.
<Atlantic777> zak_: try umounting it, than reattach.
<Anomie21_> does anyone have any experience with ipheth? I have a general .deb file I installed (Install was greyed out for some reason so I installed via dpkg -i) but it appeared to have installed fine, produced no errors. and now reads as 'Installed' when I open the .deb file. But it doesnt seem to do anything? Tried searching for 'ipheth' in the unity search thing to see if it had a GUI but it didnt return any results other than the origin
<zak_> Atlantic777: ok
<zak_> oCean: sorry
<chadwick777> k, i updated it
<Atlantic777> zak_: and use that "safely remove". :P
<chadwick777> but its not that i dont SEEE widnows on grub boot loader, its just after i select windows, i get a black screen
<haylo> you dont n ormally run a deb package withh the db file itself in my experience
<Atlantic777> ActionParsnip: he's missing windows bootloader.
<haylo> if you open up the package there may be an executable file you can find
<jrib> OODavo: yeah don't know what to do with gnome-terminal though
<Atlantic777> ActionParsnip: @ chadwick777
<gllera> hi, I had installed ubuntu server on a lvm partition and I had no problem during the installation but when it's completed and I restart the grub show the error: "unknown filesystem". Any solution?
<chadwick777> atlantic777 btw, i tried that link u gave me
<zak_> Atlantic777: same thing , disk is not mounted ! strange !
<Atlantic777> zak_: there's some tool for fixing that, I can't remember. :/
<OODavo> jrib: Might be time I switch terminal apps. :/
<Atlantic777> zak_: I had that problem too...
<jiohdi> just installed ubuntu daily... blank screen, can access ctl-alt-f1, can apt-get install, got nvidia-current... still blank screen, suggestions?
<chadwick777> atlantic777 : chadwick@ChadbookPro:~$ sudo apt-get install ms-sys Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package ms-sys chadwick@ChadbookPro:~$
<Guest99393> tem algum br ai pra me ajudar?
<jrib> !br | Guest99393
<ubottu> Guest99393: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jrib> jiohdi: "daily" as in "precise"?
<Guest99393> ok
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: just a moment.
<jiohdi> jrib, I used unetbootin, and got ubuntu daily-64bit
<spoq> hi ubuntu!
<jiohdi> jrib, I am assuming daily means the current build?
<jrib> jiohdi: if you are using precise, please use #ubuntu+1 for support.  It's still being developed
<gentz> I'd like to store my password ina keyring and load root terminals by default so i dont have to sudo su everytime. how can i do this?
<jiohdi> it says its 11.10
<jrib> jiohdi: what does daily mean?
<jiohdi> I thought it meant the most current
<LinoSP> hi does ubuntu support a wide variety of Wireless USB Adapters?
<gllera> anybody can help me?? Please!!
<Timewarper> hey
<Timewarper> Whats ubiquity?
<elgaton> Timewarper: the Ubuntu installer
<UncleTuna> 11.10 isn't recognizing my monitor, udated driver yesterday too
<szal> UncleTuna: what driver?
<jrib> OODavo: urxvt works great for me
<Sidewinder1> gllera, Just ask your question; if anyone knows the answer, they'll likely tell you. :-)
<UncleTuna> szal: the video card driver.
<szal> UncleTuna: which is?
<elgaton> gentz: it is NOT recommended. If you want to do that, use "sudo visudo" to edit the /etc/sudoers file.
<OODavo> jrib: Yeah, I'm experimenting with it a bit. Can't seem to get the urgent firing. :/
<Timewarper> elgaton, if i run ubiquity now in order to install ubuntu at my usb stick, will it carry with it the changes i made to the original livecd? ( i have installed nvidia and some programs)
<jrib> OODavo: in your ~/.Xdefaults, put URxvt*urgentOnBell: true
<elgaton> Timewarper: DO NOT use Ubiquity to install Ubuntu to a USB stick. Use the USB Stick creator program.
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: ms-sys isn't in ubuntu repos. :/ You can install it from this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~lenski/+archive/ms-sys
<jrib> OODavo: then run « xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults » and start a new urxvt instance
<gllera> Sidewinder1, thanks! Then maybe nobody can help me =(
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: another thing you can do is to try with "super grub disc"
<OODavo> jrib: Aha, I got the case wrong in the .Xdefaults line. Working now.
<elgaton> Timewarper: The USB stick creator has an option to preserve all data, have not tested it but should carry the changes (at least the personal data is preserved, don't know about programs).
<Atlantic777> chadwick777: and o give one more try for windows install dvd/cd
<gentz> elgaton: my user is in the sudoers group. but what i want is when i open konsole for it to be a root terminal without having to sudo
<jrib> OODavo: great, I'm out for a bit
<Timewarper> elgaton, we use ubiquity in backtrack to install it on a usb stick after we first partition the stick. (sh -c "ubiquity")
<OODavo> jrib: Thanks for the help. ^_^
<phlak_user> gentz, doesnt sudo -i work?
<aokmanga> i've a problem with my macbook... when i don't use it it goes in standby i think and when i activate it again the screen remains black... low light. the keys to increase the brightness doesn't work. I enter the password and press ENTER and than the keys for brightness start working again. How can i solve this problem?
<elgaton> Timewarper: Ah, you're talking about backtrack - try asking in their channel then, the original Ubuntu is a bit different
<elgaton> Timewarper: Ubuntu uses the Stick creator for that
<zak_> anyone would tell me please how ti mount an external samsung HDD ?
<Atlantic777> zak_: ntfs-3g :D
<republic> it seems that #ubuntu-hams is not quite active :(
<UncleTuna> ok, had to look.  the recommended invidia driver is active, yet system info shows no driver...
<phlak_user> zak_, what is the filesystem on that hdd?
<Atlantic777> zak_: the problem is improperly deattached hdd on windows. :D
<LinoSP> I want to buy a usb wireless adapter but i dunno if it work in ubuntu, Can u recomend me a specific chipset?
<Atlantic777> phlak_user: it's ntfs there, mounted sucessfully with ntfs-3g
<phlak_user> LinoSP, anything with an atheros chip should work fine
<gentz> phlak_user: i'm using kde & i want to store my sudo password ina  keyring. so that whenever i start a terminal it is immediately opened as a root terminal.
<phlak_user> Atlantic777, ok
<cheryl> oCean, Only one thing 2 say "such  a beautiful night, I'm looking for something dumb to do, hey baby, I think I wanna marry you!!  Problem solved, system installing updates as I type!! :D Thank you.
<phlak_user> gentz, thats not recommended
<spoq> is there Bubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> zak_, Plug it in, turn it on, go to your file manager (Nautilus?) and right click on the drive and select 'mount'.
<LinoSP> phlak_user:  thx ;)
<oCean> cheryl: :) Glad to assist
<Atlantic777> spoq: what Bubuntu should be? :D
<phlak_user> !hcl | LinoSP
<ubottu> LinoSP: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<spoq> simiarl to Kubuntu
<gentz> phlak_user: yes i know. but i type sudo su 100s of times daily. i need it
<spoq> similar*
<spoq> or Mubuntu
<phlak_user> gentz, sudo -i gives you a root prompt; you could use that once a day
<spoq> is there a guide to learn more about Linux commands?
<elgaton> spoq: Do you need a basic or an advanced guide?
<spoq> basic :P
<elgaton> spoq: This list may help you at first: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unix_utilities
<Atlantic777> spoq: try to enter this into terminal: man man
<gentz> phlak_user: yes but i must run that inside a terminal. i am opening terminals in the window manager..
<spoq> thanks, is there a better guide than that
<Atlantic777> spoq: and then man name-of-utility
<gentz> phlak_user: so when i press ctrl+n i get a new terminal and i ahve to do sudo -i again
<cheryl> oCean, you didn't say no then lol
<Atlantic777> spoq: man fdisk, man mount, man chmod, man df, man free
<elgaton> spoq: http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basic.shtml
<gentz> phlak_user: i want to store the password in kde's keyring & have it done automatically
<elgaton> spoq: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/commands.htm
<spoq> thansk Atlantic777 and thanks elgaton, will check them out now ;)
<phlak_user> gentz, then you can use screen
<elgaton> spoq: You're welcome
<Atlantic777> spoq: and this book: http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596003302.do
<kla> spoq: 'info coreutils' was pretty helpful to me
<phlak_user> !sudo | gentz
<ubottu> gentz: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<phlak_user> !root| gentz
<ubottu> gentz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<spoq> thanks guys
<phlak_user> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<gentz> phlak_user: I dont want to work in a single terminal window. That's not what I'm asking about. I'm asking about running graphical terminals as root & storing the password for this in the kde keyring
<dr_willis> gentz:  storeing the sudo password?
<phlak_user> gentz, and im trying to tell you that its not possible; your best option is to run sudo -i and then launch screen
<elgaton> gentz: I think that's not possible (the KDE system and sudo are pretty separated).
<gentz> There's a root terminal & it used to be implemented in debian, so i know its possible
<dr_willis> you enter the sudo password once. and i thought i twas unlocked for other terms also. for a few min.
<dr_willis> gentz:  a root terminal. is just a command that runs smthing like 'gksudo gnome-terminal'
<phlak_user> gentz, not in ubuntu :)
<Sidewinder1> spoq, You might also find this of interest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1766253
<gentz> dr_willis: yes this is what i need ty.
<dr_willis> gentz:  make a laiuncher that does  the kde euilivent. somthing like 'kdesudo konsole'
<spoq> Sidewinder1, thanks im gonna read it :)
<dr_willis> you may want to make a special konsole theme/scheme so its in bright red also.
<Sidewinder1> spoq, My pleasure. :D
<spoq> ^_^
<gentz> dr_willis: how do i increase the timeout period for requiring a password?
<kla> Aww! Everyone's so pleasant! I like it :)
<spoq> !!
<dr_willis> gentz:  its mentioned int he sudo docs somewhere.  I never bother with changeing it
<dr_willis> i tend to sudo as needed and dont leave root terminals laying about.
<dr_willis> if you launch a terminal via 'sudo terminal' then the timeout wouldent matter
<chadwick777> :(
<gentz> dr_willis: found it in sudoers manual. ty!
<CyberWombat> Hello all. After checking "Patners" repos in software sources, I am unable to uncheck anything. Is it a known bug, how can I fix this without editing sources.list ? Thanks.
<Sidewinder1> kla, I think you'll like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<Atlantic777> and it's good habit to use gksu and kdesu for running GUI apps as root.
<computa_mike> i have a question about ubuntu one
<atheeth> ya
<sagaci> computa_mike: really, what is it
<computa_mike> if i click on a folder and select to share it using U1 - does that even work?
<Atlantic777> computa_mike: sure it works. How do you mean? :D
<sagaci> should do
<computa_mike> Atlantic777: I wanted to share my .gramps folder between my desktop and netbook - the folder says it's shared but it's not popping up on the netbook
<dr_willis> computa_mike:  you could put 'gramps' in the U1 foolder. then link .gramps to it.. as one way
<gllera> i resolved my problem! =D
<Atlantic777> computa_mike: have you set u1 somehow on netbook?
<dr_willis> there is the UbuntuOne chanel also.
<Atlantic777> computa_mike: personally, I use rsync, unison and dyndns + git for code. That is more stable than u1 for me. :D
<dr_willis> Canoical should leverage ubuntu one more. :) its a handy service thats just overlooked.
<computa_mike> Atlantic777: yes - I saw the notification appear on the netbook, but can't see it
<dr_willis> getting to be dozens of these cloud services. :) i must have 30gb of storage  for my critical files..  or just my comic books...
<computa_mike> dr_willis: I was hoping to sync the family tree I'm working on between machines to allow me to update from anywhere.
<chroot> hi , what is the defference between flash and rom?
<Atlantic777> chroot: you can write to flash, and cannot to rom.
<oCean> chroot: maybe try ##hardware, this is ubuntu support only
<Atlantic777> chroot: rom is Read Only Memory. Why do you ask?
<luca> Hi! I'm trying to install a dhcp server but I'm having difficulties. How do I start/stop the service?
<silv3r_m00n> which package can give me sockio.h on ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> computa_mike:  theres other cloud services.  drop box. box.net  minus,
<Atlantic777> luca: /etc/init.d/dhcpd start|stop
<bekks> silv3r_m00n: packages.ubuntu.com can answer that question.
<Atlantic777> luca: man service
<luca> Atlantic777: that is the problem. I do not have that...
<dr_willis> luca:  sudo service servicename stop
<Atlantic777> luca: aham, ok, do you follow some tutorial for setting it up?
<chroot> Atlantic777, as you know in smartphone, there is RAM and ROM,
<chroot> Atlantic777, and i think the RAM is the same in both phone and pc
<Atlantic777> chroot: you have rom in the pc, too. ;)
<chroot> but in phone  , ROM means Flash.
<chroot> i am right.
<oCean> chroot: Atlantic777 this channel is not for general discussion. Please take it somewhere else
<luca> Atlantic777: yes: the official guide
<Atlantic777> oCean: kk
<Atlantic777> luca: can you please give me the link, just to check it. :)
<yeats> silv3r_m00n: looks from 'apt-file search sockio' that it's in the linux-headers package
<Somelauw> Does anyone have a sumsung digimax a 503. Does anyone know how to get the photos of it on linux. I already tried shotwell.
<yeats> silv3r_m00n: at least sockios.h is ;-)
<Own3r_> hello
<luca> Atlantic777: yes, I was looking for it again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<chroot> ok
<Somelauw> Or is this a very windows only device?
<silv3r_m00n> yeats: but linux-headers is installed here
<Own3r_> my facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hackers/131750593592154
<luca> Atlantic777: I installed the package but I got failed when it was started. Then I wanted to start the service manually after some changes to the conf file but I couldn't find how to start it.
<oCean> Own3r_: how is that relevant to this channel?
<silv3r_m00n> still sockio.h is not presend on the system
<Own3r_> its about computer
<yeats> silv3r_m00n: don't know what to advise then, sorry
<Sidewinder1> !ot > Own3r_
<ubottu> Own3r_, please see my private message
<Own3r_> ok
<bekks> silv3r_m00n: Which Ubuntu version do you have? Which version of linux-headers do you have?
<oCean> Own3r_: don't post that here, it has nothing to do with this ubuntu support channel
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: does it cause a reaction in dmesg when you plug it in?
<luca> Atlantic777: I also cannot find the mentioned /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<Atlantic777> luca: that's strange. Is dhcp correctly installed?
<Atlantic777> luca: no error during install process?
<luca> Atlantic777: I installed twice the mentioned package dhcp3-server. Seems correctly installed but not started.
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: Not at all
<Somelauw> Oh, wait. I actually need to turn the device on, before it communivates
<Atlantic777> luca: service dhcpd restart
<Atlantic777> luca: what happens?
<Somelauw> Great, it just works out of the box. I just need to turn the device on manually.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: coolies, power in electrical things is always handy
<Atlantic777> Somelauw: everything works better when you turn it on. :D
<luca> Atlantic777: dhcpd: unrecognized service. I also cannot find with service --status-all.
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest45234
<ubottu> Guest45234: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Timewarper> Hey
<dr_willis> proper security is eveyrbodies business. :)
<Timewarper> i want to install virtualbox with usb support
<Timewarper> what command to run?
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: I had bad hopes, because my samsung printer works under linux, but color images don't come out that well.
<ActionParsnip> Timewarper: you need to closed source virtualbox from the virtualbox repo
<Atlantic777> luca: sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server, and put the log on paste.ubuntu.com
<luca> Atlantic777: by log you mean the output? Or dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> Timewarper: you'll need to uninstall the one you have and install the 4.1 one, your current VMs will be untouched and run in the 4.1 version
<Atlantic777> ActionParsnip: isn't usb supported with open source in newer versions of vbox?!
<Timewarper> ActionParsnip, i want x86_64 (both host and guest) and i want to plug my usb stick
<subdesign> hey, how to lower the icon size on Unity lanucher bar?
<Timewarper> ActionParsnip, what version to get?
<ActionParsnip> Atlantic777: no, only the closed source one
<pedro3005> I used to be able to load videos online and they would appear on the /tmp folder but now they no longer do that. what's happening?
<barcef> Is there an equivalent to POWER MANAGER INHIBIT APPLET in unity?
<Atlantic777> luca: sry, output
<ActionParsnip> Timewarper: 4.1   the repo how to is on virtualbox's site
<Timewarper> kk
<ActionParsnip> pedro3005: if you want to download youtube vids, try youtube-dl or one of the many addons/extensions for your browser
<dante_> try clipgrap
<pedro3005> ActionParsnip, it's not youtube, it's some website "vimeo"
<dante_> i use that
<dante_> grab
<phix> hey, why has ubuntu dropped Netbeans and [sun|oracle] Java?
<dante_> clipgrab
<luca> Atlantic777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/750328/
<ActionParsnip> phix: java has a new license, so it isn't packaged anymore
<dante_> clipgrab support many sites
<dr_willis> phix:  you shoudl ask oracle why they redid the license that forced ubuntu to drop it. :)
<kla> ActionParsnip: Hmm, I thought open source vbox has USB 1.1 support
<ActionParsnip> kla: not native access, you need the closed source one
<pedro3005> well surely the quickest way was having it appear on /tmp
<phix> ActionParsnip: oh, so I got Oracled?
<pedro3005> maybe firefox is using a different folder now?
<dr_willis> Oracle is good at messing up everything they get controll over it seems..
<arcaico> Hey, I need to use a certain source.list but unfortnatly it appears with an error like  ignore some servers
<phix> dr_willis: yeah, looks like openoffice isnt supported either
<yeats> phix: it should be available from the Partner repository
<arcaico> anybody know?
<phix> oh wait, libreoffice <3
<phix> yeats: still?
<Sidewinder1> pedro3005, You may wish to have a look at the 'plug-in'/add-on for Firefox called "UnPlug..
<dr_willis> phix:  and solaris makes 3... im suprised they havent messed up virtualbox yet.
<yeats> phix: last I looked
<Atlantic777> luca: can you pastebin this one, too?  ls /etc/init.d/ | grep dhcp
<phix> yeats: I know it is for lucid, didn't know about oneiric though
<elgaton> arcaico: Could you paste your sources.list in a pastebin?
<ese> I had my system going to screen saver now and then. please help.
<dante_> !info clipgrab
<ubottu> Package clipgrab does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> phix: it's not hard to install manually, or you can stick yo open JDK
<phix> dr_willis: heh I havnt used virtual box in a while any way :)  I have moved to lxc and xen / kvm / libvirt
<glebihan> pedro3005, I think that video (just like youtube) is now using a streaming technology that does not use a local file storage of the video (this has nothing to do with firefox)
<MisterMom> is alsa built into the kernel in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<phix> ActionParsnip: I am trying to download netbeans now ---> 69% [++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++                                                     ] 147,879,290 --.-K/s  eta 13d 19h
<pedro3005> glebihan, oh
<pedro3005> those bastards
<luca> Atlantic777: really necessary to pastebin it? Output is the only line "isc-dhcp-server".
<somsip_> phix: oneiric shows no package, but 7.0.1 is planned for 12.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans
<Atlantic777> luca: ok, ok...
<yeats> phix: I'm wrong :-/: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52154/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-sun-java
<phix> ActionParsnip: apparantly netbeans doesnt support manual mirrors, they do it automagically and the automagic mirror that was chosen will take 13 days to download from
<Atlantic777> luca: strange, I don't have any idea what's happening. :D
<phix> yeats: yeah I have done that, I found a repo to get it from
<crayzee> Just upgraded from 8.04LTS to 11.10 via the LiveCD. Have /home under mdadm raid1. Have got everything working, except the system sometimes hangs during startup. It appears to be an issue with mdadm complaining about a degraded array, though the array is fine (rebooting successfully confirms this).
<phix> yeats: netbeans I am talking about now :)
<yeats> phix: ok
<Sidewinder1> pedro3005, See my above, for a 'work-around'. ^
<phix> somsip_: awesome
<Atlantic777> luca: which version of ubuntu it is?
<ese> luca: I had my system going to screen saver now and then. please help.
<somsip_> phix: but 7.0.1 is running ifne after manual install on my 11.10
<crayzee> It seems to be because the system detects /dev/sdb as /dev/sdf sometimes (which is weird because I thought it was using UUIDs so shouldn't matter)
<crayzee> Any ideas?
<phix> somsip_: you has a better mirror?
<phix> somsip_: I dont want to wait 13 days to get it
<somsip_> phix: I probably am not in the same country as you
<pedro3005> Sidewinder1, yes, it's working great, thank you
<luca> Atlantic777: this is a Kubuntu 11.10.
<Sidewinder1> pedro3005, My pleasure. :D
<phix> somsip_: link me :)  I will md5 it incase you are trying to send me a yes | rm -fr / script :P
<yeats> crayzee: the system enumerates drives as they're plugged in, so /dev/sdX is never persistent
<luca> Atlantic777: no, wait, maybe Ubuntu... I don't even remember... :-)
<oCean> pedro3005: glebihan it's actually still downloading in /tmp, but the filehandle is immediately deleted. You can see that by running  lsof -n | grep -i deleted when playing a youtube vid
<Atlantic777> luca: uh, I don't have any machine with 11.10 atm, I'll try on 11.04.
<arcaico> elgaton wait a minute guy, I'm doing this
<crayzee> yeats, but why's that causing my raid1 array issues? It seems to work when the device is /dev/sdb but not when it's /dev/sdf though /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf just lists a UUID for it.
<somsip_> phix: no idea what you mean. I downloaded 7.0 a while back and upgraded using Tools|Updates.
<jleeuwes> my gnome-settings-daemon catches the key combination super (windows key) + P. I have no clue why. xev doesn't register that combination. gnome-settings-daemon outputs some rubbish (http://paste.ubuntu.com/750325/) when the combo is pressed. one of the media keys on my laptop has the same effect. does anyone have any clue what is going on?
<luca> Atlantic777: seems like the package is not working at all.
<yeats> crayzee: I'm not sure - you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<crayzee> yeats, ta
<Sidewinder1> oCean, Good thing you imparted that here and not the forums; you'd have received some points. ;-)
<phix> somsip_: url me
<smatic> anyone know how to help remove the bar down gnome2 from a configuration file
<somsip_> phix: from the netbeans home page
<oCean> Sidewinder1: hehe :)
<Sidewinder1> oCean, They get "betond hot" on that topic..
<Sidewinder1> beyond, even.
<Atlantic777> luca: do you have dhcpd alias? man you run dhpcd from terminal?
<Atlantic777> luca: woops, my bad, dhcpd != dhcp server
<arcaico> elgaton http://pastebin.com/1kw7hmrT
<oCean> Sidewinder1: I could even show that the actual (flash)file is still recoverable by pulling it from /proc/<pid>/fd/
<arcaico> elgaton, http://pastebin.com/1kw7hmrT
<elgaton> arcaico: Looking at it
<luca> Atlantic777: is there any other way to have a dhcp server for my network?
<Sidewinder1> oCean, :D
<Thraspic> Other than urxvt (urxvtd & urxvtc) what other terminal emulators use a daemon/client model?
<phix> somsip_: 13 days to download, I reckon I could download it faster from your connection :)
<ese> Atlantic777: I had my system going to screen saver now and then. please help.
<phix> link me with netbeans-7.0.1-ml-linux.sh <3
<Atlantic777> luca: sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart
<Atlantic777> ese: I don't use X. sorry :P
<elgaton> arcaico: If you look at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases>, you will see that Ubuntu Hardy has reached end of life
<luca> This is working. But it is failing to start.
<elgaton> arcaico: Upgrade to the latest Ubuntu version (either LTS or normal)
<smatic> GNOME Menu Tips
<smatic> Speed Tweak
<smatic> You can remove the delay in GNOME menus by running this command:
<Atlantic777> luca: now we are hunting for dhcp server conf? :D
<arcaico> yes...I know but I need to run this OS in a friendly arm, embbeded system
<arcaico> elgaton  yes...I know but I need to run this OS in a friendly arm, embbeded system
<bekks> arcaico: But it isnt supported anymore.
<arcaico> oi eu sou o trutinha e sou muito gay
<luca> Atlantic777: yes, now I should try to understand what is wrong, but this i s a step forward, thanks :-)
<elgaton> arcaico: When a release reaches EOL the packages and list files are removed from the server, that explains the error.
<luca> Atlantic777: I was trying to understand how to check the log in syslog, do you know how to do that?
<elgaton> arcaico: Ubuntu 11.10 supports ARM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<luca> Atlantic777: I've never done this in Ubuntu.
<MisterMom> is alsa built into the kernel in ubuntu 11.10 ? anyone
<oCean> !pt | arcaico
<ubottu> arcaico: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Atlantic777> luca: check /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<arcaico> elgaton, I need to install the JRE sun-java6-jre on ubuntu karmic, what repository must I use?
<luca> Atlantic777: I already setup my interface there. eth1.
<elgaton> arcaico: You'll have to install manually since Sun Java has been removed for licensing reasons.
<elgaton> arcaico: Just download from Oracle's Web site or use OpenJDK.
<n0yd> Hey, im installing LTS (Really cant stand the last two versions of ubuntu).  While installing I get errors, mainly "cant find medium on /dev/sr0", which is obviously the cd-rom drive.  I googled a bit, this error seems to pop up quite a bit but without a deffinite solution.  Any ideas?
<Atlantic777> luca: that's something with dhcp config, try #ubuntu-server
<luca> Atlantic777: thanks!
<Atlantic777> luca: you're welcome :)
<pie_> how would i get the stable version of this for i386?: http://www.emdebian.org/crosstools.html
<pie_> whoops i think i just figured it out..
<kla> n0yd: I remember that used to happen to me because the SATA cable was plugged poorly
<desmend> desmend is chroot
<phix> why is it called isc-dhcp-server?  that really threw me off when trying to restart dhcpd
<phix> debian done it too!
<phix> I thought something deleted the init script
<phix> stupid maintainers changing stuff
<Atlantic777> phix: are you a maintainer?
<kla> phix: it changed quite a long time ago
<phix> kla: I know, it still gets me
<phix> kla: they should of changed the conf file dir as well
<phix> kla: just to be consistant
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<phix> kla: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf, I forgot about the whole isc append thing
<kla> phix: they probably thought in case some other dhcp server is written and installed to provide dhcp3-server it would use the same configs
<phix> kla: so why didnt their pre-install script convert it?
<phix> sounds like laziness to me, if they want to be mofos and change the init script and package name they should go all the way
<phix> otherwise it is inconsistent, misleading and confusing
<sushil_> Hi..I have installed Ubuntu with windows xp and having old system monitor . Now the problem is that , by mistake I have Increase the resolution of my windows and getting the the error message on booting "Resolution out of range" . I have tried to rectify it through the GRUB but not succeed. Pls help how to resolve it
<arcaico> elgaton: I need to use this JVM from SUN because I use an source code that has an library that only runs at SUN
<arcaico> elgaton: I tried to use on OpenJDK but doesnt runs
<dr_willis> sushil_:  the /etc/default/grub file has a option to disable the fancy graphical grub menu and use a 'should always work' text menu.
<dr_willis> sushil_:  uncomment the line in the file. save, rerun sudo update-grub
<sushil_> dr_wills : thanx but how to open that file
<sushil_> dr_willis : thanx but how to open that file
<dr_willis> gksudo geany /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> line of interest.....
<dr_willis> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<dr_willis> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<dr_willis> Or you could set some other modes below.. but i always just use the text mode.
<dr_willis> if you want grub to beep a tune at you when it gets loaded... end of the file....
<dr_willis> #for the "Close Encounters" greeting message
<dr_willis> GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 900 2 1000 2 800 2 400 2 600 3"
<FloodBot1> dr_willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markybob> my video card died and i'm looking to replace it. any suggestions on one with great linux support with proprietary drivers? i dont game but do watch hd movies
<markybob> without*
<MeQuerSat> markybob: any nvidia card
<Arttu_> Hey
<dr_willis> any nvidia in your budget.. one that dident just 'come out this month' would be best. :)
<markybob> no worries there, i'm poor as hell :) hell
<markybob> thanks
<Arttu_> I got a problem with my Ubuntu 11.10 installation
<MeQuerSat> markybob, or an old AMD card (HD4850) 2nd handed is a good choice too
<MeQuerSat> the newer cards have bad drivers
<compdoc> I just replaced a perfectly good ati 4850 because it wont play bf3 well
<MeQuerSat> for movies its fine though
<bekks> For just surfing, too.
<compdoc> sure
<ese> I had my system going to screen saver now and then. please help.
<ese> I haven't touched the screen saver configuration. It just comes by itself.
<phix> 69% [++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++                                                     ] 147,978,570 --.-K/s  eta 14d 23h
<phix> can has netbeans yet?
<phix> some one post me a link to another mirror
<MeQuerSat> 14d is only 2 weeks
<MeQuerSat> no biggie
<kurtul> my 11.04 cannot find the new release to upgrade. ?
<phix> dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net is the worste
<P1upp> Whats wrong when different videoplayers all have the problem of small glitches when the movie is movintg too fast (i.e. fast panning or much movement)?
<phix> can someone download this link and tell me what the mirror is? --> wget -c 'http://download.netbeans.org/netbeans/7.0.1/final/bundles/netbeans-7.0.1-ml-linux.sh'
<phix> I keep getting dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net
<phix> the worst mirror ever
<lousygarua> does someone know how can i do an equivalent command of lspci/lsusb/lshw on a win 7? i want to buy a laptop and dual boot it with the oem OS, thanks
<bekks> phix: Then choose another mirror.
<phix> bekks: I canbt!
<MeQuerSat> 10% [==>                                    ] 21,823,525  4.61M/s  eta 42s
<Trumpf> hello
<MeQuerSat> Connecting to dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net
<bekks> lousygarua: There isnt.
<phix> MeQuerSat: what is the mirror is links to?
<phix> gay
<MeQuerSat> your connection just sucks :P
<phix> put it on your apache server and link me ;)
<MeQuerSat> hmm
<MeQuerSat> okay
<Spacewalker> phix: Please stop using the word "gay" as an insult.
<phix> MeQuerSat: my connection is awesome, just not to dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net
<lousygarua> bekks, O_O so i need one of these nice special programs that list the hardware?
<phix> Spacewalker: sorry mate
<MeQuerSat> only have a lighttpd2 server though :/
<Spacewalker> np.
<phix> Spacewalker: what is more appropriate for this channel?
<bekks> lousygarua: No. All you need is the device manager.
<Trumpf> is there some one there can help to get the old menu in ubuntu back?
<phix> Spacewalker: bugger?
<Spacewalker> phix: "That's not good." or so.
<bekks> lousygarua: And this isnt ##windows ;)
<MeQuerSat> phix, pm me
<kla> phix: seems good here
<Spacewalker> (Thanks a lot for respecting that btw :) )
<phix> Spacewalker: ok :)  I aim to please
<lousygarua> bekks, sorry, i knew it would raise the ##windows issue :)
<phix> lousygarua: I will answer you!
<bekks> phix: Please dont do in here - this is ubuntu support :)
<phix> whether it be a ##windows question or a ##single-malt-scotch question
<lousygarua> :)
<phix> lousygarua: aawwww, I will PM if that is cool
<lousygarua> phix, you can, but only if u have lovely answer
<jrib> Trumpf: you don't want to use unity?
<Trumpf> jrib i want the old ubuntu grafic, and not the new
<jrib> !nounity | Trumpf
<ubottu> Trumpf: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> Trumpf: personally, I'd recommend trying xfce
<phix> lousygarua: I has the best answers!! although they are poportionally better than the question, ask a crap question and you get a slightly better answer :)
<Ashfame> How do I make Ubuntu recognize all of my RAM? It only detects 3.2GB on my 64 bit OS
<elhoir> hello, theres a thing i cant understand about ubuntu
<kla> Ashfame: how much RAM is installed?
<Ashfame> 3.2GB out of 6GB installed. (Earlier had 2 X 1GB, added 2 X 2GB)
<elhoir> precise pangolin will have kernel 3.2.0 --- how so? 3.2.0 isnt stable yet! could someone explain?
<czardoz> my proxy requires authentication. how can i store the username and password in firefox?
<jrib> !precise | elhoir
<ubottu> elhoir: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<elhoir> thanks jrib :)
<phix> Ashfame: erh, you installed the 64bit version?
<phix> Ashfame: how much does your bios say you have?
<Ashfame> phix: yes I have been running the 64 bit version only, just upgraded the RAM today
<Ashfame> BIOS says 6GB, lshw detects 6GB too
<phix> Ashfame: hmmmm
<phix> what does uname -a say?
<Ashfame> phix: Even a live boot of 10.10 usb uses only 3.2GB
<phix> what does free -m say?
<Ashfame> phix: Linux ashfame-desktop 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:27:26 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MeQuerSat> Trumpf, dont like Unity? Give Gnome Shell a try
<Ashfame> phix: free -m shows acc to 3.2GB
<dd070> hi all
<phix> hey dr dd070!
<dd070> I just read that there is a browser  - chromium
<phix> what is ashfame?
<MeQuerSat> Ashfame, could it be that you assigned 2.8gb to your integrated graphics? :/
<phix> dd070: yes, google chrome
<Troff> hello
<phix> hi Dr Troff!
<Troff> spanish?
<elhoir> 2.8gb to graphics? O_O
<Ashfame> MeQuerSat: I have a ATI card, so didn't assign anything to it
<phix> Troff: nadda
<Ashfame> phix: Sorry didn't get you
<Troff> hi ohix
<Troff> phix
<phix> Troff: that is all the spanish I know
<dd070> phix: is officially provided by google for linux systems?.
<phix> dd070: is the open source vers compiled by a nice chap
<MeQuerSat> Ashfame, sometimes there is a certain Memory mapping option in the BIOS
<phix> Ashfame: look in your bios!!!1
<MeQuerSat> maybe switch it and see if it helps
<dd070> phix: what is nice chap ?
<MeQuerSat> nice chap = nice guy
<MeQuerSat> ;)
<Ashfame> MeQuerSat, phix: There are not much options there. Still I will pay one more visit to it and get back
<phix> dd070: nice guy :)
<phix> dd070: a ubuntu maintainer
<phix> although some of the ubuntu maintainers are lazy, like the guy who maintains the dhcp3-server package
<dd070> phix: oh cool. can I use chromium to test web page for google chrome compatibility ?
<phix> dd070: correct
<phix> dd070: or you could run windows in a virtual machine :)
<phix> but use ubuntu as the host OS as ubuntu is great
<phix> MeQuerSat: thnx for the translation :P
<dd070> phix: oh. you mean windows inside ubuntu ?.
<phix> dd070: yes
<phix> dd070: Virtual Machine
<phix> dd070: libvirt, kvm, virtualbox, vmware, etc....
<dd070> cool. I thought vms are for windows to run ubuntu.
<dd070> I have dual boot currently. not using vm.
<phix> dd070: no, you dont run a stable OS under an unstable OS, that is just counter-productive
<compdoc> virtualbox is best if you need graphics and sounds
<phix> dd070: use windows VM under a linux host
<compdoc> and dont beleive what they tell you - windows is stable
<phix> compdoc: except oracle will mess up the licence like it did with java and netbeans, then ubuntu wont package it any more
<timidturtle> Hello
<phix> windows is stable for low values of stable
<phix> windows also reduces TCO
<dd070> phix: what is TCO ?
<phix> or so microsoft says
<phix> total cost of ownership
<a34154ek> anyone know how to install windows xp from a bootable flash drive?
<phix> a34154ek: I do!!
<a34154ek> phix: tell me!!
<a34154ek> and please dont say unetbootin
<phix> a34154ek: first you install ubuntu, then virtualbox, then insert the usb drive with a windows iso image on it, then open up virutal box click new, then select the iso image as the installation media
<dd070> I boot to windows only when client bugs me for chrome compatibility of web page.
<phix> dd070: that is why virtual machines are usefull, you never need to reboot into windows to test out something in windows
<joljam> I am having problems installing ubuntu 11.04 alongside windows 7 in my new lenovo laptop. I used the ubuntu disk for the installation. No errors showed up during the installation. When I reboot, GRUB does not show up at all. Unfortunately the retailer is not giving my the windows installation disk. So i cannot experiment beyond a certain point
<a34154ek> phix: i dont want to install it virtually, i wanna install it actually! On a real partition!
<phix> a34154ek: that is idiotic
<Ashfame> phix: Got nothing from BIOS, all I have is the options to change the running frequency and latency
<a34154ek> phix: im not really a linux expert
<phix> a34154ek: the only reason you would do that if you want to play games that wine doesnt support
<dd070> is chromium more lightweight than FF ?.
<dd070> similar to their windows versions!!
<a34154ek> ok, will doing what u have said allow me to boot windows WITHOUT first booting into linux?
<phix> dd070: benchmark it
<phix> a34154ek: why would you want to do that?
<phix> a34154ek: you are asking in a linux channel afterall
<phix> ntloader can boot grub
<phix> but there is no reason to do that :)
<phix> grub is better than ntloader so you may as well use that
<Ashfame> MeQuerSat: Got nothing from BIOS, all I have is the options to change the running frequency and latency
<phix> lilo is even better than ntloader
<timidturtle> Iḿ having some problems setting up a network tunnel in ubunyu ... does anyone know what Iḿ talking about?
<phix> a34154ek: if you REALLY want to do it I suggest googling linux boot ntloader
<phix> timidturtle: I do
<timidturtle> ubuntu ...
<phix> timidturtle: what type of tunnel?
<phix> openvpn? ipv4inipv6? ipsec?
<phix> pptp?
<phix> ssh?
<timidturtle> ssh
<phix> ok
<phix> what is the issue?
<MeQuerSat> Ashfame, weird
<govatent> Does the ubuntu.com page have translations? I am converting someone to ubuntu but I would like to give them the site in their language.
<phix> you want to setup auto-forwards?
<MeQuerSat> Ashfame, did you install the regular Ubuntu 11.10 amd64 ?
<MeQuerSat> govatent, which language are you looking for?
<phix> Ashfame: type in uname a
<phix> Ashfame: type in uname -a
<timidturtle> right so there are two ... and the numbers all seem to match up. It seems like it connects, but no info gets through.
<Ashfame> MeQuerSat: Actually I upgraded the 11.04 (64bit only) to 11.10
<Ashfame> phix: Linux ashfame-desktop 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:27:26 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<arcaico>  Hello I want to install the Sun's JVM, but I need the sun-java6-bin for arm9...anybody know something?
<phix> timidturtle: what is the command you are running? what ports are you trying t forward? does your ISP block ports?
<phix> Ashfame: hmmmm
<timidturtle> eh let me see ...
<phix> Ashfame: no idea mate
<phix> Ashfame: update your BIOS maybe?
<Ashfame> phix: But BIOS does show 6GB of RAM
<phix> Ashfame: linux x86_64 can pick up a few terrabytes or ram, probably more
<Ashfame> phix: Yes that I know. 64bit is behaving like 32 bit :/
<phix> Ashfame: yeah but it isn't translating it to linux correctly, either BIOS issue or version of linux doesn support your mobo correctly
<MeQuerSat> Ashfame, ubuntu is exactly behaving as if it is 32bit: I suggest a fresh 11.10 install
<Ashfame> phix: anything else to try other than BIOS upgrade?
<timidturtle> ok so Iḿ trying to set up certain ports ... then in terminal commanding config then each one seperatly ssh -N -L ....
<phix> Ashfame: reinstall
<joljam> my question is being forgottten:  I am having problems installing ubuntu 11.04 alongside windows 7 in my new lenovo laptop. I used the ubuntu disk for the installation. No errors showed up during the installation. When I reboot, GRUB does not show up at all. Unfortunately the retailer is not giving my the windows installation disk. So i cannot experiment beyond a certain point
<phix> Ashfame: or buy another computer :)
<Ashfame> MeQuerSat: I ran a bootable usb of 11.04 and that too shows 3.2GB
<MeQuerSat> try a bootable usb of 11.10
<Ashfame> phix: Gonna buy a Dell XPS 15z soon but need my desktop too :D
<phix> dont buy Dell
<phix> unless you want to get delled
<Ashfame> MeQuerSat: ok will do that
<Ashfame> phix: lol why?
<Ashfame> what do you suggest?
<Ashfame> I am from India
<phix> cheaper to buid a computer yourself
<Ashfame> build a laptop myself?
<phix> Ashfame: buy the components yourself and put it together
<Ashfame> XPS 15z is sleek
<phix> Ashfame: oh laptop
<phix> Ashfame: asus <3
<Ashfame> will check out ASUS too, thanks
<phix> Ashfame: I am using an asus now :D
<timidturtle> sigh
<phix> ASUS G51J - i7-720QM,
<phix> timidturtle: ?
<popop> :)
<popop> ;)
<popop> pppp :(
<Ashfame> phix: will check that out once I fix this RAM issue :)
<MeQuerSat> only thing Ive learned from different laptop manufacturers: as long as you buy a consumer laptop, customer service will be bad
<Ashfame> phix: thanks for the help! :)
<phix> Ashfame: ok
<phix> Ashfame: any time pal!
<phix> MeQuerSat: who needs customer service though?
<Ashfame> MeQuerSat: thanks for the help! I will attempt to boot from a 11.10 bootable usb :)
<phix> MeQuerSat: as long as they have a web based RMA you are fine
<MeQuerSat> phix: business customer service from HP repaired my laptop in a week, including shipping
<phix> MeQuerSat: you should beable to diagnose the issue your self and fill in the correct RMA forms
<MeQuerSat> shipping and repair takes several weeks for the regular customer service
<phix> MeQuerSat: depends where you live
<MeQuerSat> yeah
<timidturtle> In advanced connection settings Iḿ setting up a manual proxy. I have the values for the http ssl and socks host, but I don for the ftp... could this be my problem?
<phix> ASUS has a few offices in US that can repaur stuff pretty quick
<phix> I live in AU so I have to ship my stuff to taiwan or someplace, but still, taiwan is pretty close to me so doesnt take too long
<phix> 8hrs - 12 hrs to send there, repair, send back, total time like 3 or 5 days
<a34154ek> phix: sry i had to leave this for 10 min...whats ntloader?
<phix> a34154ek: it is the windows 2000+ boot loader
<timidturtle> right well Iḿ going to kick around some more and see if this problem solves itself, thanks anyway ... though I don have any idea who was talking to me lol ...
<phix> (includes vista and 7 too)
<phix> (even windows nt 4 lol)
<a34154ek> but i gotta install it from a usb drive first, man!
<Sidewinder1> NT 3.5 as well; I believe.
<roasted> Is there a way I can customize the way the dash menu presents applications to me? I find it obnoxious it decides to show me "most commonly used" as well as "entire applications" and even "apps available from software center." Can I configure it to have a gnome shell like response where I just see everything in one shot?
<phix> Sidewinder1: smart ass :)
<joljam> I am having problems installing ubuntu 11.04 alongside windows 7 in my new lenovo laptop. I used the ubuntu disk for the installation. No errors showed up during the installation. When I reboot, GRUB does not show up at all. Unfortunately the retailer is not giving my the windows installation disk. So i cannot experiment beyond a certain point
<phix> Sidewinder1: I am not that old
<Sidewinder1> "D
<Sidewinder1> I am.. :-(
<phix> Sidewinder1: I used windows 3.1 and NT 4 :)  not
<phix> 3.5
<dr_willis> roasted:  not at this time from what ive read.
<roasted> dr_willis, :(
<phix> Sidewinder1 > 28?
<a34154ek> joljam: i know abt that
<Sidewinder1> Wow! phix is that old. :-)
<roasted> dr_willis, it can be so depressing to use. I like the interface but I don't like clicking 8 times to do what gnome shell does in 2 clicks.
<a34154ek> joljam: u gotta reinstall grub using ur live cd
<phix> Sidewinder1: I am :(
<phix> Sidewinder1: been using computers since I was 9 :)|
<phix> mostly playing iceman and kings quest :P
<a34154ek> anyone know how to install windows xp from a usb drive???
<Sidewinder1> You guys in OZ, get all the breaks. :D
<joljam> a34154ek: how will I reinstall grub using live cd
<phix> but still hacking around the dos prompt until 16, when I used slackware ;)
<phix> a34154ek: shut up!
<a34154ek> joljam: wait imma give u link, brb
<phix> a34154ek: I told you how to do it
<a34154ek> phix: ughhh! im a newb!
<phix> Sidewinder1: :P
<phix> a34154ek: I know you are1 you are still wanting to do stuff with windows!
<phix> stop wanting to do that then you will be pro
<vegeta59> bonjour
<a34154ek> phix: okay! my sister shares my laptop and she wants xp, she cant work with ubuntu!!! allright?
<phix> vegeta59: salut!
<Sidewinder1> Probably still on AOL, as well; ot, I know; I'll stop without being asked. :D
<AnotherTest> bonjour
<vegeta59> a ya des francais quan meme
<oCean> a34154ek: use ##windows channel for support, this is ubuntu only
<oCean> !fr | vegeta59
<phix> a34154ek: no! not alright! install a VM! or tell your sister to buy her own computer
<ubottu> vegeta59: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<AnotherTest> Pas vraiment
<dr_willis> roasted:  i just add the apps to the panel..  :)
<AnotherTest> Je suis un belge
<dr_willis> roasted:  there are classic type menus you can install.
<oCean> phix: leave it be. He can install whatever he wants
<Sidewinder1> !fr | AnotherTest
<ubottu> AnotherTest: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<AnotherTest> Sorry
<phix> oCean: he can, but he cant ask about how to do it in a ubuntu channel :) that is just stupid
<Sidewinder1> NP.
<a34154ek> joljam:
<vegeta59> ok moi du nord AnotherTest
<phix> oCean: if course he is going to get a bias answer
<phix> s/if/of/
<joljam> a34154ek: i am here
<oCean> phix: yes, he has been told to use ##windows. Stop the silly answers
<a34154ek> joljam: google "recovering ubuntu after installing windows". hit the first link
<BatesDarren> Yeah lads stop the silly answers!
<phix> oCean: no such thing as silly answers :)  Just silly questions
<roasted> dr_willis, I understand. I'm just talking in reference to the big two.
<BluesKaj> XP is easier than ubuntu , a34154ek? ..maybe you should teach your sister the rewards of linux vs windows
<BatesDarren> Indeed blueskaj
<Sidewinder1> Indeed, indeed.
<roasted> dr_willis, anyway, unity is wearing on me a bit. I must log out and switch. thanks!
<a34154ek> okay! i give up, temme a good virtual machine software! ALREADY!!!
<soreau> a34154ek: vbox
<TimothyA1> how do I configure a system to reboot when it kernel panics?
<a34154ek> will 'apt-get install vbox' do?
<phix> oh sorry mate, didnt realise you were an op :P I will give you a bit more respect ;)
<soreau> ! vbox | a34154ek
<ubottu> a34154ek: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<phix> a34154ek: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<phix> a34154ek: or install the non-free version if you want USB support
<oCean> phix: that should not matter at all. Our Code of Conduct applies to all
<xangua> phix: op or not op, you give respect to everyone here
<phix> oCean, xangua: ok, my bad, just responding in kind
<a34154ek> yeah...isn't a non-free, paid?
<bekks> a34154ek: No, just not free.
<soreau> a34154ek: No. it just implies some of the code is not open source
<xangua> a34154ek: you can get the non-free version from virtualbox site
<Gale0n> I get this error: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'   what():  std::bad_alloc
<Gale0n> Using apt-get
<phix> a34154ek: no
<phix> a34154ek: non-free == not an open source licence
<Gale0n> I get this error using apt-get on Ubuntu 11.04 : terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'   what():  std::bad_alloc
<phix> a34154ek: free as in beer, not freedom of speach
<a34154ek> phix: got it...downloading now...
<phix> a34154ek: :)
<phix> a34154ek: you are a fast leaner :) keep up the good work
<a34154ek> phix: but seriously, if there was a way to install xp completely
<phix> learner even
<Gale0n> I get this error using apt-get on Ubuntu 11.04 : terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'   what():  std::bad_alloc
<Gale0n> a34154ek: there is a way
<ActionParsnip> a34154ek: sure, virtualbox, vmware and qemu exist
<MeQuerSat> Gale0n, do a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<phix> a34154ek: there is, but if you cant figure it out or figure out how to use google then I suggest just installing one OS and using a VM
<oCean> a34154ek: you can choose whatever you like. Just use ##windows channel for support.
<phix> a34154ek: yeah what oCean said
<a34154ek> i figure ill be able to put xp on a usb THROUGH the xp on the virtual machine
<a34154ek> ocean: yeah ill do that
<phix> a34154ek: haha sure
<a34154ek> wish there was something like 'sudo apt-get  install XP' :p
<phix> a34154ek: :/
<phix> oCean: I am trying to restrain myself but come on!!
 * Sidewinder1 Attempts to assist phix in restraining himself.. "D
<The_Weather_Guy> oooo
<kurtul> my natty can't upgrade to oneiric
<The_Weather_Guy> Hello random people from the same IP
<phix> kurtul: mine can
<phix> The_Weather_Guy: hello fella
<phix> kurtul: do_upgrade?
<bob___> hello, I downloaded Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download, the instructions tell me to right click on th .iso file, but there does not seem to be one
<bob___> what am I missing
<The_Weather_Guy> Who ha
<bob___> I got a .rar, that when extracted has a whole bunch of stuff, no .iso
<kurtul> phix: it seems there's not such a command
<Canaimero-b209> o.O
<phix> kurtul: tab complete
<phix> sudo do-release-upgrade
<kurtul> phix: it says "No new release found"
<xangua> you mean instructions for windows 7 bob___ ¿
<ese> my system going to blank screen saver with no change in screen saver. please help.
<phix> make sure there is no realease hold in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* or /etc/apt/{preferences,preferences.d/*}
<bob___> yes, xangua
<bob___> i cannot find the iso
<MeQuerSat> bob___, right click?
<phix> ese: goto powermanagement
<bob___> right click on what_
<MeQuerSat> bob___, just on this link: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<phix> ese: then tell it not to blank screen after 20 minutes
<MeQuerSat> click*
<xangua> you can't as you don't know where you downloaded ubuntu bob___ ¿
<phix> bob___: right click on the internet then select download
<bob___> i downloaded form http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ese> phix: yes i did check that. and no result.
<Sidewinder1> bob___, You may wish to acquire your copy here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ Then, don't forget to Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning at the slowest speed, if you're doing CD, that is..
<phix> bob___: if that doesnt work then restart your hard drive
<a34154ek> exit
<bob___> thanks for the sarcasm guys
<phix> ese: so you are using ubuntu oneiric / 11.10 then?
<phix> bob___: any time buddy
<bob___> i cant torrent at the moment
 * Sidewinder1 No sarcasm, here. :-)
<MeQuerSat> bob___, just do what I said?
<jrib> bob___: are you sure you don't have a .iso and not a .rar...?
<bob___> yes, mequersat i am currently trying that
<a34154ek> hey is there any way to boot an iso from grub2?
<phix> bob___: I was the only person being sarcasic based on your quesiton, Sidewinder1 and  MeQuerSat were the people to listen to :)
<MeQuerSat> also, bob___, sometimes if you have WinRAR installed the ISO looks like a rar archive
<jrib> a34154ek: I believe so (don't ask me how)
<MeQuerSat> but it actually is in fact an ISO file
<bob___> that may the problem
<phix> a34154ek: yes, install the iso on a disc first, then you can boot into it
<MeQuerSat> you can do a right click on the file and select burn to disc
 * Sidewinder1 Is humbled..
<bob___> i am using a junky internet cafe computer
<a34154ek> ok, how do you install a deb file?
<bob___> just try to burn the .rar¨, ok
<defrancisco2> hola
<MeQuerSat> a34154ek, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/debian_archive.deb
<a34154ek> phix: yeah funny
<ese> phix: no I not using Oneiric, but i have installed pkgs related to mobile, one of them locks when there is no bluetooth connection. Now i have uninstalled it.
<phix> bob___: you shouldnt torrent full stop :)
<xangua> bob___: rename it to .iso ¿
<phix> asakura: dpkg -i yourFile.deb
<jrib> a34154ek: you can double click on a deb file to install it.  Only do this with deb files meant for your distribution and version
<phix> as root, or stick sudo infront
<Sidewinder1> !es | defrancisco2
<ubottu> defrancisco2: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jordan> bob___: don't listen to him; torrenting is nifty
<a34154ek> jrib: thanks!
<phix> a34154ek: stop asking stupid questions then :)
<a34154ek> hey do any of you have problems opening up the software center?
<chaospsychex> can someone help me to figure out how to play against the cpu in the gnome game glchess ?
<chaospsychex> everytime it expects me to move on both sides
<xangua> phix: please stop that
<sweb> my dvd drive not open when i insert into drive
<sweb> why ?
<phix> xangua: hmmmm ok, what would be the correct answer to that question then?
<sweb> how can i refresh it /
<a34154ek> the software center just wont open
<sweb> ?
<roscarv> DF
<ese> phix: I also hat tried 'xset -dpms' and 'setterm -blank' But no change.
<Sidewinder1> sweb, Unrecognized media, perhaps?
<phix> a34154ek: what are you trying to install?
<roscarv> which one are you trying to install
<a34154ek> phix: nothing in particular; just noticed that the software center wont open
<sweb> Sidewinder1, the drive not appear in places
<phix> ese: ummmm those commands wont update your distro though
<MeQuerSat> a34154ek, or do as I told you...
<phix> a34154ek: does the software centre give you an error message at all?  does /var/log/syslog or dmesg say anything useful/
<Sidewinder1> sweb, Bad disk? Bad drive? Will it open other disks? If so, the disk may be bad.
<mmoebius> a34154ek: phix: About booting, I am only aware of using grub2's loop option as shown in this article: http://www.techmantras.com/content/boot-iso-grub2    Do you know any way that actually starts the isolinux loader on the iso image from grub2?
<phix> sweb: you put a disc in and then it opens up then you cant eject it?
<a34154ek> phix: doesnt say anything. just wont start up
<chaospsychex> can someone help me to figure out how to play against the cpu in the gnome game glchess ?
<phix> sweb: or you put a disc in and you cant read it?
<phix> a34154ek: ok, why do you want to open it for? what do you want to do with it?
<a34154ek> phix: just have an itch
<bob___> thanks for the help xangua, when i changes the name to .iso, it still readsas a .rar under properties. is there something else i should do_
<Sidewinder1> Scratch it..
<phix> a34154ek: ok, there is probably a reason why it isnt working, you should troubleshoot the issue
<phix> bob___: ? you have a rar that you want t extract?
<ese> phix: What should i try then, its kind of disturbing. You know i can only activate the laptop by clicking the keyboard. It doesn't work moving the mouse nor the touch pad.
<xangua> open the windows burn program and manually select ubuntu's iso bob___
<sushil_> Hi , I have installed ubuntu with windows and having old system monitor. By mistake i have increased the desktop resolution and getting error "Resolution out of range " on booting. Pls guide me how to resolve this
<bob___> tes ia m burning it now, just saying that is still looks loike a rar
<phix> ese: that is bad luck, I wish I could offer assistance but I havnt encountered that issue before
<bob___> is there a step i skipped_
<phix> I just install ubuntu, boot it up and it works
<phix> bob___: is it a rar?
<bob___> no phix, i have an iso that looks like a rar apparently
<phix> bob___: what does file say?   file filename.rar
<ese> phix: do you think any log or checkup that i should submit when reporting this problem in the mailing list.
<phix> replace filename.rar with the actual name
<bob___> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.rar
<sushil_> any idea ?
<bob___> right, i did that and am now burning
<phix> ese: ask xangua or oCean
<MeQuerSat> bob___, its fine then
<phix> I am not sure of the proper etticate with that
<bob___> just that it still says rar archive under file type under properties
<phix> (sp?)
<phix> bob___: maybe it is a rar then
<phix> bob___: open a terminal
<phix> type in file filename.iso replacing filename.iso with the actual filename
<Sidewinder1> bob___, You may wish to also, have a look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index It's a great "how-to."
<sweb> phix, yeah the disk have a problem
<ese> xangua: could you please see my case with regard to screen getting blank when screen saver is not activated.
<jen__> how do I get pcsx to work?
<chaospsychex> can someone help me to figure out how to play against the cpu in the gnome game glchess ?
<SolarisBoy> jen__: how did you install it?
<angryfer1et> Hey can anyone got any tips why apache can't access the .htpasswd file in my home directory
<angryfer1et> ?
<jen__> SolarisBoy, well its installed fine I just dont know what format the games have to be in >.<
<MeQuerSat> angryfer1et, check if its readable by the apache process
<SolarisBoy> jen__: afaik it plays actual iso's or the playstation game cd's
<angryfer1et> MeQuersat, how can I do that?
<SolarisBoy> jen__: e.g. you would put a playstation game in and have it read the dvd-drive on your computer, or point it to a iso or image of the game
<adilson> oi
<MonkeyDust> polloi
<MeQuerSat> angryfer1et, right click the file and check the Permissions tab
<angryfer1et> Im in terminal?
<angryfer1et> SSH to remote server :0
<Atlantic777> angryfer1et: ls -l file
<jen__> SolarisBoy, well I think i got a game from online
<MeQuerSat> angryfer1et, then you can do a "chmod 664 /path/to/.htpasswd"
<angryfer1et> -rw-r--r--
<MeQuerSat> yeah
<MeQuerSat> that should be readable
<MeQuerSat> the r stands for "read"
<MeQuerSat> check you apache logs for why the file cant be accesed
<somsip_> angryfer1et: ls -la /home as likely that you don't have +x on your home dir
<MeQuerSat> somsip_, I thought +x isnt needed for only reading a file?
<SolarisBoy> you need x to switch into directory
<somsip_> MeQuerSat: is it just +x to ls in the dir then? Never did figure that one out...
<sushil_> Hi , I have installed ubuntu with windows and having old system monitor. By mistake i have increased the desktop resolution and getting error "Resolution out of range " on booting. Pls guide me how to resolve this
<angryfer1et> How do I add the +x
<angryfer1et> ?
<guest32-093e-> does anyone knoe a usb wireless adapter that will work out of the box with ubuntu that you can get at wal-mart or staples?
<MeQuerSat> chmod +x /path
<SolarisBoy> chmod +x,.. you should first check the perms//
<guest32-093e-> know*
<SolarisBoy> not a good idea to blindly add +x
<inzi> hey guys
<angryfer1et> Well where is a better place to put an htaccess passwrod file?
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: better question how is your apache configured?
<inzi> has anyone been experiencing extreme video lags with Flash On ubuntu.. on windows i can stream videos fine..on ubuntu big lag.. any fixes?
<^Mike> Where can I report a bug against sshfp using launchpad's web interface?
<guest32-093e-> inzi, i have problems with flash on windows
<angryfer1et> SolarisBoy what mean you. Im using .htaccess and
<guest32-093e-> not as many
<guest32-093e-> though
<angryfer1et> sorry, i;m using this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingUseOfApacheHtaccessFiles
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: apache needs atleast a hint to know what the .htpasswd file is.. generally it is there by default.. however some setting can cause problems with it being read... so im asking how is yours configured?
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: the users homes... who are the files owned by.. the user them self i presume?
<angryfer1et> Oh i tell apache where it is in the .htacess file in the root of the web server. AuthUserFile /your/path/.htpasswd
<angryfer1et> AuthName "Authorization Required"
<angryfer1et> AuthType Basic
<angryfer1et> require valid-user
<FloodBot1> angryfer1et: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GirlyGirl> Hi, is it possible to restore the GRUB MBR after installing Windows from Windows itself. (I know how to do so from the livecd but was wondering if I could do it quickly this way to reduce the time the computer is unusable for a task that it is currently doing))
<angryfer1et> Whoops
<guest32-093e-> inzi, how bad are the lags??
<tomasi> join #ubuntu-cn
<ese> oCean: could you please see my case with regard to screen getting blank when screen saver is not activated.
<inzi> the video is very jerky
<GirlyGirl> inzi: I had lag with 720p and 1080p on linux but not on Windows
<soreau> GirlyGirl: ask in ##windows or short answer, no
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: are you pointing to your file correctly? /your/path/ should be adjusted accordingly.. also have you enabled ~ directory browsing in apache? and again did you check your error log?
<inzi> about 1sec
<guest32-093e-> do you have a good internet connection
<Guest84206> hello i am a new user of ubuntu, with a few problems
<Atlantic777> GirlyGirl, soreau it is posible.
<inzi> Girlygirl. im streaming off watchseries.eu
<inzi> youtube is fine.
<sinth> noob question. linux seems to be the best dev env for OpenCV work, so i installed ubuntu latest x64 in a vmware vm.  at the time of ubuntu installation, in vmware, i only gave the vm one cpu core.  now, post-ubuntu install, i'm giving it 2 cpu cores.  will things not be configured to use both cores properly?
<sinth> i.e. should i re-install ubuntu in a new vm
<sinth> with 2 cores given to it from the start?
<sinth> or does it make no difference
<Kazurik> Does anyone know of a way to download packages but not install them?
<angryfer1et> hey SolarisBoy, it is pointing to the correct file, if I cd into the directory can cat the file it is there. The error log says its not there, adn that is I think because it is in my home dir and I cant even cat the file if I do it from an absolute path ege /home/name/path/to/file
<guest32-093e-> inzi, sounds like a problem with watchseries.eu
<GirlyGirl> inzi: FOr me on youtube deleting .adobe or was it .flash solved the laf for 720p
<Guest84206> can i use my programs from windows (i.e. Adobe, vegas pro, etc.) i had some trouble
<GirlyGirl> Atlantic777: How?
<Anon007> Hello!
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: who does apache run as is the key thing here.. you may be able to read the file but can the apache user?
<Anon007> I could use with some help
<sinth> Kazurik, download Synaptic package manager. when you go to install a package, it will give you the option to save but not install
<soreau> sinth: The kernel should detect the change and configure itself accordingly. Check the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo to see
<Atlantic777> GirlyGirl: i'm searching for that app. Simple next, next, next app.
<hacked_kernel> webcam is not working with gtalk plugin,  I tried the LD_PRELOAD but didn't work too
<Atlantic777> GirlyGirl: I can't remember where I saw it. :/
<GirlyGirl> Atlantic777: If you are referring to EasyBCD that is not a solution
<Anon007> I have this list 70 lines long right? and I need them all to be put between quotation marks.
<Anon007> How would I go about doing that on Emacss?
<angryfer1et> I can't even read the file if I try to cat the absolute path!
<angryfer1et> :(
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: Apache has a User and Group definition in the conf files on ubuntu it defaults to www-user... can that user read the files ? if you 'su - www-user -c "cat /path/to/.htpasswd"' does it work?
<sinth> soreau, i'll check that, thanks
<Kazurik> Sinth: Perfect. Thanks
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: you can't?
<Anon007> Anyone?
<Guest84206> can i use my programs from windows (i.e. Adobe, vegas pro, etc.) i had some trouble
<SolarisBoy> who is it owned by... user.. not perms... ?
<angryfer1et> yea I can only cat the file if i cd into the dir and cat it
<server_> Guest84206: I dont believe you can use adove creative suite in ubuntu.  However, there are open source alternatives availabe that you can use such as GIMP.
<coolmag> Is it better to get the LTS of Ubuntu or just the latest>
<Atlantic777> GirlyGirl: yes, that's it. Why it doesn't work for you?
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: can you paste been you doing this?
<SolarisBoy> arrgghh *bin
<SolarisBoy> pastebin*
<inzi> @girlygirl.. i'll try streaming from another site
<inzi> will let u know shortly
 * SolarisBoy embarassed that i said been instead of bin
<sinth> interesting. server_ , so creative suite is basically fail in wine / crossover / etc?
<ActionParsnip> Guest84206: adobe isn't an app, it's a software company
<sinth> Guest84206, run them in a virtual machine perhaps
<Guest84206> server: ok thanks. and )
<ActionParsnip> Guest84206: check the wine appdb for compatibility
<ActionParsnip> Guest84206: you may want to switch to opensource equivelants
<Guest84206> i was referring to adobe programs (phtshop, premiere etc)
<GirlyGirl> Atlantic777: I am running XP and Windows 8 developer preview. The win8 DP has permissions locked on the boot files
<hacked_kernel> webcam is not working with gtalk plugin,  I tried the LD_PRELOAD but didn't work too
<ActionParsnip> Guest84206: if your main system use is those apps then windows may be a better choice for you
<ActionParsnip> hacked_kernel: does it work in cheese?
<hacked_kernel> ActionParsnip, yes
<Myrtti> hacked_kernel: with what gtalk plugin? in what application?
<RamtinA> hello .i have removed these packages and now i cant connect to VPN . whic one of them should be installed?   http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_at_2011-11-26_20_07_351-K8ZqBWa2.png
<bekks> RamtinA: Why did you remove them at all?
<inzi> girlygirl so far videoweed.es seems to be working ok
<Atlantic777> GirlyGirl: #(/$=EW#/ windblow$. Then there's no solution to do it from the other OS if it is prohibited. :D
<xangua> RamtinA: tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop ¿ to reinstall default packages
<RamtinA> i removed just a app then they're removed
<Guest84206> it may be, i need certain programs . if ubuntu has an equivalent i would love to switch. def wanna support anything open source
<hacked_kernel> Mydoom, google chrome
<hacked_kernel> Mydoom, sorry wrong msg
<hacked_kernel> Myrtti, chrome
<inzi> thnx.
<inzi> girlygirl. how long have u been using ubuntu?
<RamtinA> xangua: is that final choice?
<bekks> RamtinA: That is first choice.
<SolarisBoy> Guest84206: they have some alternatives not sure if they match your requirements, the gimp is pretty good
<sinth> is there any point to specifying a -j option in make?
<RamtinA> bekks: so there isn't another choice??
<sinth> i have an i5 processor
<ActionParsnip> hacked_kernel: i believe there is a flash properties app in Ubuntu that needs to allow stuff to access the cam
<Atlantic777> sinth: yes if you have multi thread support on cpu.
<SolarisBoy> if you have more than one cpu or core yes sinth
<Atlantic777> sinth: ofc, that's how many cores? 4?
<sinth> so if i have a i5, and i've given 2 cores to my ubuntu vm
<SolarisBoy> -j3 would be cool i have an i4 also
<sinth> yes, it's 4 cores, but only 2 for my vm
<Atlantic777> sinth: the rule is number_of_cores+1
<SolarisBoy> grr .. *i5.. i use -j3
<bekks> RamtinA: it is the most easy way.
<GirlyGirl> inzi: 2004
<SolarisBoy> speeds up make and install a lot for me also
<RamtinA> bekks: ok thank you !!
<sinth> then for SolarisBoy it would be -j5 right (4 cores), and in my case, -j3
<sinth> thanks guys
<Atlantic777> sinth: 1 thread to rule them all, and others to do the job.
<GirlyGirl> inzi: Sorry 2006
<SolarisBoy> i have 4 cores i guess per the rule i would do 5,, but i use -j3
<SolarisBoy> =(
<inzi> GirlyGirl : Thats quite a long time
<Atlantic777> SolarisBoy: you're not using full power. :P
<SolarisBoy> lol i know.. i was always scared my machine would hang up =(
<sinth> hm, looking at the man file, it seems that you do -j num_jobs
<SolarisBoy> im not used to this i5... hehe
<sinth> i guess it still works if you don't put in a space eh
<inzi> GirlyGirl : i've been using it since 2009. so im still quite new.. any literiture that you could recommend i read..to know the workings of ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> yes its fine with no space sinth
<sinth> ty
<angryfer1et> SolarisBoy, The www-data user can read that file fine
<sinth> lol holy crap, this is way faster
<sinth> what have i been doing with my life
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: ok.. can you just post you apache configuration to paste bin?
<SolarisBoy> sinth: waiting for make to finish apparently =)
<angryfer1et> k
<GirlyGirl> !ot | inzi
<ubottu> inzi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cmwslw> what debian package should I get to start building opengl projects?
<parapan> Hello everyone > using ubuntu 10.04; the network manager icon was out of my upper toolbar; tried to fix that but instead I cannot browse internet anymore; what I've done was to modify /etc/NetworkManager/nm-asystem-settings.conf line ifupdown managed=true from false as default ......after restart the internet browsing didn't worked anymore
<sinth> cmwslw, good question. i was just looking into this, i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90890
<inzi> oops
<inzi> has the brightness not being saved on exit been fixed yet?
<xangua> !panels | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<inzi> i keep having to reset my brightness everytime i restart
<angryfer1et> SolarisBoy here is my apache.conf
<angryfer1et> http://pastebin.com/hi4W7hwt
<angryfer1et> Also here is my site config http://pastebin.com/v05XHYKs
<parapan> xangua > man ....it's not about restoring the panels now... it's about some DNS translation not working anymore ....some settings which are affected ....
<angryfer1et> The stuff I added is at the end
<ania> hi
<parapan> xangua: the network card is working I can ping any address from the network ...even the DNS server of the provider ...but the translation into "www.google.com" is not working
<ActionParsnip> inzi: works fine here
<phasma> greetings, all. Quick question. I have installed the daily build on an oldish box. (basically has just 512 ram) - oneconf is pretty resource hungry. Am I safe to remove it? It wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too (I use LXDE) - Am basically just looking to cut down on anything resource heavy
<theadmin> parapan: Oh, so the DNS resolution doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> phasma: daily build of what?
<phasma> ActionParsnip: Was the "daily-build" from unetbootin
<phasma> Linux fragment 3.2.0-1-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 22 11:17:48 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> phasma: then ask in #ubuntu+1
<phasma> will do. Thanks
<parapan> theadmin: seems so ....ping to www.yahoo.com is giving unknown host ...maybe the host file is affected or so ...
<ActionParsnip> phasma: this is for support of released versions only, you are using Ubuntu which isn't even in alpha 1
<theadmin> parapan: Are you using NetworkManager or configuring the network via command-line?
<phasma> understood. Thanks for the pointer
<ActionParsnip> phasma: I suggest you reinstall and use oneiric
<guest32-093e-> anyone know of a usb wireless adapter that will work out of the box that has wpa/wpa2 personal capabilities?
<theadmin> phasma: I suggest you use the minimal image and add the packages you need yourself.
<theadmin> !minimal | phasma
<ubottu> phasma: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<phasma> ActionParsnip: Sadly that is not an option for me as my network device is not supported and it is my only means of connecting. I'll sort it though. Thanks again
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: im checking it
<angryfer1et> Thanks SolarisBoy
<parapan> theadmin: I used Network Manager .....but I was out from my upper panel so I've replaced with the network applet from System/Preferences/Network Connection . . .
<theadmin> parapan: Well, whatever is the NM way for that, try setting your DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<kurisu> hi guys, does anyone know of a way to generate color ascii art that is terminal (ncurses) formatted?/
<theadmin> parapan: Those are Google's public DNS servers, in case you don't know and are wondering.
<kurisu> I want to add some ascii images to a c program I'm writing for an assignment but can only find black andd white or img to html
<parapan> theadmin: after that, trying to restore the network Manager applet I've modified /etc/NetworkManager/nm-asystem-settings.conf line ifupdown managed=true from false as default .. ..
<jrib> zquit
<Icehawk78> Are there any packages similar to gvoice-notifier available for 11.10 to put Google Voice into the unity messaging center?
<angryfer1et> SolarisBoy I have restarted my apache again and it is working. Don't know why, I restarted it a bunch of times. Thanks for your time, I really apreciate it.
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: can you place the 'AccessFileName .htaccess' within the vhost stanza reload apache and try again?
<theadmin> parapan: Try just running "nm-applet &disown" from a terminal, or adding "nm-applet" to the startup apps.
<parapan> theadmin: you suggest to change the DNS of internet provider with the ones of google ??? doesnt matter because another computer on the same network is working fine ......
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: oh
<SolarisBoy> heh
<angryfer1et> :D
<theadmin> parapan: oic.
<angryfer1et> "Have you tried turning it off and on again"
<francio> #ubuntu
<theadmin> francio: Yes, this is the place.
<SolarisBoy> yea it looks pretty straight,, the configs that it... was wondering what would have been the issue.. yes generally thats the case.. ACCEPT for .htaccess... you can add changes there and dont need to reload as apache reads it in when looking up the directories
<SolarisBoy> angryfer1et: cool
<francio> hi everybody
<cablop> solaris?
<SolarisBoy> ?
<cablop> are you a solaris user?
<SolarisBoy> yes why?
<cablop> just wondering :)
<parapan> theadmin: An instance of nm-applet is already running / Couldn't initialize  D-BUS manager
<SolarisBoy> lol cablop did i do anything to give it away =)
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: Wait, Solaris still exists?
<maxxx> theadmin, the reason # is other session are not friendly and always mis-leading.
<bekks> theadmin: Sure.
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: yes
<cablop> small question, SolarisBoy, is solaris too different from linux?
<bekks> cablop: Yes.
<SolarisBoy> cablop: its unix based
<bekks> cablop: It is a UNIX, not a Linux.
<theadmin> cablop: Solaris and Linux are nothing alike...
<SolarisBoy> indeed
<cablop> i wanted to try opensolaris months ago...
<francio> I have a ubuntu 10.04 network how do I upgrade to 10.10 instead of 12.10 straight away?
<SolarisBoy> cablop: cool
<francio> sorry 10.04 netbook release
<jrib> francio: in your upgrade settings, you can change "lts only" to "all releases"
<cablop> but, the people of solaris channel here was so bad tempered, a very very different community of linux and ubuntu channels... they even banned me for asking if opensolaris would run on vbox... so i decided to stop trying
<francio> great thx a lot jrib
<xangua> francio: to upgrade from LTS to a normal release, go to software center - edit - sources and in the Update tab enable normal release upgrades
<maxxx> francio, if you are in 10.04 if you update it will automatically tell you for the next version ..simply click it.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | francio
<ubottu> francio: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cablop> francio network?
<SunliteDawn> Linux Mint 12 is out
<zamba> how can i disable the animation when changing workspaces?
<zamba> SunliteDawn: and thanks for that! :)
<dotblank> zamba, !combiz
<zamba> SunliteDawn: i'm using linut mint myself after that stupid 11.10 upgrade
<SunliteDawn> sadly ubuntu declies
<SunliteDawn> declines
<dotblank> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<zamba> SunliteDawn: declines what?
<sinth> has anyone successfully built opencv with QT support lately?
<oCean> SunliteDawn: mint has nothing to do with this channel
<cablop> francio why do you want to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10... one tip... 10.10 packages are not high priority so you are going to end with some broken things NOBOY is ghoing to fix NEVER
<maxxx> SunliteDawn, why you want him to divert ..to mint if he's using ubuntu 10.04 and want to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> francio: if you can hang til April you can upgrade instantly to 12.04 in one jump
<sinth> i'm considering doing QT stuff, and i'm strongly tempted to try installing the QT SDK installer from QT website (instead of getting QT components from (ubuntu?) package repo).. is this just a bad idea? (trying to resolve compiler issues)
<cablop> sinth, to be honest, this is the way i do, i avoid to use the ubuntu packages of some hings like eclipse and so on
<Gentoo64>  bear in mind deps arent counted for etc when installling manually
<sinth> yeah, i'm kind of a linux noob, so i'm fearful of breaking everything
<sinth> i guess i'll make a copy of my linux vm
<sinth> and try installing QT SDK
<Gentoo64> try to stay with the package manager unless you really have to not
<ActionParsnip> sinth: great way :)
<Vedia> hi I had problem with with gnome 3
<Vedia> what is driver fallback?
<maxxx> sinth, save the copy and you can try all the stuff and things get into mess simply revert simpe.. :))
<cablop> Vedia: many people on the same wagon xD
<Gentoo64> Vedia: when your gpu dont support shell
<sinth> yea
<Gentoo64> either its a bad gpu or the driver isnt fast enough for the 3d accel needed
<induz>  how can i manage pictures/photos on my iPOD 1st gen 8 Gb on Ubuntu 10
<Gentoo64> what gpu is it?
<pist0l-fish> hi all. not usually a ubuntu user. i got textlive-full from apt-get, but it according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX , this is really old (2009). what repo can i use to get more recent tex builds?
<induz> I have GpixPod but I need documents to make it working[ how tos]
<ActionParsnip> induz: does it show as a mountable file system when you plug it in?
<Vedia> so i need to upgrade graphic card?
<induz> ActionParsnip, Yes
<Gentoo64> pist0l-fish: google textlive ppa
<sinth> pist0l-fish, yeah, all the texlive- stuff seems to be from 2009
<sinth> not sure why
<Gentoo64> you might find a ppa on google
<sinth> what is a ppa
<Gentoo64> unofficial repo basically
<Gentoo64> personal one
<Vedia> thanks to all who gave answer
<Gentoo64> you get people / groups of people who maintain their own repos
<Gentoo64> mostly for specific things
<ranjan> sinth, its Personal Package Archive :)
<pist0l-fish> Gentoo64: I'm not sure what I'm looking for here
<ActionParsnip> induz: then fire up shotwel and tell it to look at the mount point and it will be able to do stuff
<sinth> i see
<induz> ActionParsnip, Yes i see an icon on my desktop and i can browse its file/folder but I dont know how to manage without iTunes as on Ubuntu I dont have
<Vedia> thanks Gentoo64 :)
<Gentoo64> Vedia: what graphics card do you have? an onboard one?
<Gentoo64>  i dont know much about onboard cards but i doubt theyll be any good
<Vedia> unichrome
<ActionParsnip> induz: point shotwell to /media   and it should find them, tell it to import them in place
<Gentoo64> hmm dno what that is :S
<induz> ActionParsnip, shotwel does nothing
<ActionParsnip> induz: did you add the folder to the config of the app?
<sinth> anyone have any experience with Sphinx?
<induz> ActionParsnip, no
<induz> ActionParsnip, how to
<ActionParsnip> induz: then that's why
<Vedia> it seem need to downgrade
<sovzed> hello, i am pretty new to linux. I just installed 11.10 and some apps, like irssi. I know how to execute them but, I would like to know how can i create shortcuts for my desktop/left bar. I really couldnt find any explanation on something that simple, i guess everyone knows that but i dont :P
<ActionParsnip> induz: under the file menu
<sinth> i'm building opencv, and it builds pdf documentation using Sphinx.  i'm wondering if it is trivial to somehow get it to build a html version of the documentation
<induz> ActionParsnip, file--> import??
<Gentoo64> sovzed: nor sure if theres an easy way on gnome3, other than making your own desktop file
<maxxx> induz, don't troll here
<sinth> i know that Sphinx has various build options (pdf, html, text, man, ..)
<guest32-093e-> does anyone know of a usb wireless adapter that runs on linuc out of the box and also works with wpa/wpa2 personal?
<guest32-093e-> linux
<sinth> so i wonder if it could simply be as easy as telling Sphinx to build that crap as html
<sovzed> Gentoo64:  i am using unity, i tried to install gnome3 but when i try to change to gnome3, in continues loading unity
<Gentoo64> sovzed: maybe theres some program that can automate it idk, but for terminal stuff youd need to append gnome-terminal -e before it
<ActionParsnip> induz: yes
<sovzed> so you guys always start applications from a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | guest32-093e-
<ubottu> guest32-093e-: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> sovzed: I do personally
<Gentoo64> sovzed: no
<induz> ActionParsnip, when i say import from folder, i dont see the iPod
<guest32-093e-> action, im computer stupid
<Gentoo64> sovzed: when you open a program you should be able to right click the icon and pin
<sovzed> ah let me try
<ActionParsnip> induz: yes, you need to show the hidden folders and point it to the ~/.gvfs folder
<Gentoo64> but for termianl apps like irssi youd have to maker your own gnome-terminal -e irssi
<ActionParsnip> induz: you use a mac don't you?
<guest32-093e-> i was hoping someone counld say i use blah blah and dont have to use xp drivers for it
<induz> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> induz: thought so
<sovzed> Gentoo64: do you know any more mIRC alike irc-app for linux than irssi?
<Gentoo64> sovzed: xchat
<sovzed> thanks
<Gentoo64> is probably the best gui one
<tmg> sovzed: BitchX
<Gentoo64> isnt that not maintaned any more?
<induz> ActionParsnip, now i am using ubuntu i had Macbook but i dont have now
<pikaciu> Gentoo64: how do i copy text from a xchat session ?
<ActionParsnip> induz: you can make life a little easier by running:  ln -s ~/.gvfs ~/Mounted
<Gentoo64> huh?
<Gentoo64> pikaciu: the usual copy and paste
<ActionParsnip> sovzed: irssi is very powerful as it can use python scripts
<tmg> pikaciu: mouse 'right click' doesnt work? then maybe ctrl+c ?
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip: they all an use scripts :) xchat can use perl python tcl etc
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: not pidgin :)
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<bullgard4> !sound | Hamageddon
<ubottu> Hamageddon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gllera>  what is the best soft to do virtualization on ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: although it does have plugins which can act similarly
<Gentoo64> ive never used pidgin actually
<induz> ActionParsnip, it says now file after running  ln -s ~/.gvfs ~/Mounted
<ActionParsnip> gllera: there is no single best software for anything
<sovzed> i dont know, it took me a while to learn to switch channels and i dont know how to scroll up here...not really practical imo :P
<tmg> Gentoo64: but xchat will fail on one thing - cant run from server (except of xfwd)
<ActionParsnip> induz: ok, use the Mounted folder in your home folder and it will show
<Gentoo64> well yea :)
<Gentoo64> tmg: i use both irssi and xchat, theyre both good
<guest32-093e-> i read where people say ndiswrapper doesnt work good
<guest32-093e-> how good is it?
<pikaciu> tmg: thanx...
<maxxx> gllera, i use free one's ..:))
<Gentoo64> id give it 7.5/10
<raven> how to display code of a website in cmd/lynx?
<ActionParsnip> guest32-093e-: it's fine, just make sure the adapter has a broadcom 43xx chip and the driver install will be easy
<sovzed> is there any place where i can see the name of the packages of apps to be able to dowload them via aptitude?
<tmg> pikaciu: so, it was my bad, instead of bx use irssi
<ActionParsnip> sovzed: apt-cache search something
<induz> ActionParsnip,  Mounted folder in your home folder?????
<gllera> ActionParsnip, maxxx, Ok i will use KVM ;)
<induz> ActionParsnip, you mean to cd to home folder first??
<ActionParsnip> induz: the 'Mounted' folder can now be used to access your mounted removable storages
<raven> how to display code of a website in cmd/lynx?
<ActionParsnip> induz: no, you are manipulating shotwell
<sovzed> ActionParsnip: i installed gtalk but it doesnt seem to run, i used "gtalkd" to start it but it does nothing
<ActionParsnip> raven: you can wget the page then view it with less
<xangua> sovzed: you use gtalk on the gmail web, you can also use it on g+
<raven> ActionParsnip, no way to do it more simple?
<maxxx> raven, lynx evern thing is in text you have to figure it out what is code and text..:))
<kurisu> does anyone know where to get a good ansi ascii art tux?
<raven> maxxx, i need to use an embedded stream interface / asx stream url
<induz> ActionParsnip, I dont get it as i am new to shotwell and Ubuntu
<sovzed> xangua: but for windows there's an app called gtalk where u can see the list of contacts and also chat, isnt there something like that here?
<xangua> sovzed: there are pidgin and empathy with support voice and video for jabber
<xangua> wich*
<sovzed> dunno whats jabber
<xangua> sovzed: gtalk uses it
<xangua> jabber is an open protocol
<kurisu> does anyone know where to get a good ansi ascii art tux? (sorry to repost... just quit irssi by accident)
<Ciccio00> Hi, do you know if netbeans is in ubuntu official repos?
<xangua> !info netbeans 1 Ciccio00
<ubottu> '1' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<xangua> !info netbeans
<ubottu> Package netbeans does not exist in oneiric
<Ciccio00> thank you
<maxxx> raven, you can get the steam url through the normal browser itself..why lynx
<sovzed> if a package doesnt exist u have to install it manually like on windows?
<ActionParsnip> induz: you are adding a folder to shotwell so it look in the folder
<xangua> mmm weard . i can see it here on lucid, or is it on universe/multiverse¿
<ActionParsnip> induz: the folder also contains a fodler which is how your OS accesses the crappy iPod
<raven> maxxx because of android......
<raven> maxxx, ssh session to a real machine
<xangua> better check your package manager Ciccio00 ;)
<ActionParsnip> induz: if you add the folder then shotwell will scan it and see the images stored therin
<garden92> when i print to pdf where does the file go?
<induz> ActionParsnip, how can i add a folder ??
<ActionParsnip> induz: file -> import    as you asked and I said "yes"
<maxxx> raven, i have no idea about it ...sorry
<raven> ok
<induz> ActionParsnip, it asks me to import from a folder but i dont see my iPod folder
<ActionParsnip> kurisu: is it an image?
<ActionParsnip> induz: there is no ipod folder! It's ~/Mounted   which you made earlier. Forget the device is an iPod, it is irrelevant, it's a USB drive and is mounted to a subfolder in ~/.gvfs
<kurisu> I do have an image to use... but figured there must already be an ansi one somewhere
<garden92> nevermind
<maxxx> induz, i use bansee ; i do use i-pod simply to tell you i-pod sucks
<induz> ActionParsnip, a subfolder in ~/.gvfs ???? where can i find that??
<hylian> raven, i know you can set android up to give you console access, but as for ssh, sorry, haven't messed with android in that way. I think I ssh'ed into my account at sdf.org though,,,
<inashdeen> hi, anyone here knows how to change the background colour of the maximize screen of ubuntu?
<induz> maxxx, I am talking photo management
<xangua> inashdeen: if you meamn the dash, it will use the same color your background is
<maxxx> induz, forgot to tell you that ipod is in dumpster somewhere
<inashdeen> xangua : not dash, ok, u know, when we pull our windows to maximize it, it will give an imaginary maximize in the backgorund?
<mix22891> KEEP UPDATE UBUNTU!
<induz> ActionParsnip, ok I can get to a subfolder in ~/.gvfs
<ActionParsnip> induz: you don't need to now, you made the folder called 'Mounted', just tell shotwell to import from there
<mix22891> i love linux!
<mix22891> windows sux
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: depends on requirements
<mix22891> requirements of what?
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: gamers wanting to play games which will not run in Winne will need to run windows. In this case, Ubuntu sux
<mix22891> that what i'm doing
<Braber01> Hi I've just figured out how to extend my display, how to I tell ubuntu I want my 17" moniter to be my main display instead of my laptop?
<mix22891> windows only for games
<mix22891> i have steam that not run games under ubunutu
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: but for a lot of games, ubuntu sucks ;)
<guest32-093e-> action thanks for
<guest32-093e-> the help
<mix22891> lol
<mix22891> what you mean?
<induz> ActionParsnip, the iPod has a iTune ThumbNail database not actula pictures i guess
<ActionParsnip> induz: not sure there dude, i don't but apple rubbish :)
<mix22891> MICROSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xangua> mix22891: stop that please
<mix22891> ok
<induz> ActionParsnip, how can i send u screenshot
<ActionParsnip> induz: imageshack
<inashdeen> bump
<andi3> hi, how can I link/tag the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdb-linaro/+bug/891970 to/with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb-msp430 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 891970 in mspgcc "msp430-gdb segmentation fault with target remote" [Undecided,New]
<mix22891> windows are 4 kids
<mix22891> c'ya
<induz> ActionParsnip, see here http://i.imgur.com/T8FgP.png
<induz> ActionParsnip, i will be right back
<bedosaliwa> Most people on this irc are fucker bullshit who only wants to look smart by giving links and not resolving people's problem. fuck you bitches and whores
<ActionParsnip> induz: look under the DCIM folder
<sovzed> how can i open apps in a separate window so i can continue using the terminal without opening a new one?
<pikaciu> type &
<pikaciu> at the end of the command
<pikaciu> sovzed: like totem &
<duelle> sovzed: Or you could use screen
<hylian> sovzed, control shift t (in gnome terminal) will give you a tabbed second terminal window
<Gentoo64> or right click, new tab :)
<uzr007> hello
<hylian> sovzed, this is actually one of my pet peeves. i much prefer terminator to gnome terminal, but there is no preffered apps section anymore.
<uzr007> I am really mad at some files called .gz
<Gentoo64> uzr007: hi
<uzr007> I have tried all possible tutorials
<uzr007> but I still can't figure it out
<sovzed> almost for every app i run, despite it runs perfectly, i get this message in the terminal "(app:numbers): Gtk-WARNING **: couldn't find blablabla module:_path: <<pixmap>>,, how can i solve this problem? if it is a problem?
<Major7th> hi
<uzr007> Gentoo64, hi friend
<Gentoo64> uzr007: double click the file it should open in file-roller
<truefx> hi guys
<sovzed> hylian:  i am not on gnome, i tried to install it but i seem unable to start it, it continues loading unity
<fgiw> uzr007: what about gz?
<uzr007> Gentoo64, yeah
<Gentoo64> or tar zxf
<uzr007> but can I also do it in Terminal?
<uzr007> tell me how I can do it in details
<hylian> sovzed, unity uses gnome terminal as it's default.
<truefx> i have choppy sount with no matter which player neeeed help
<uzr007> my files name is tor.gz
<uzr007> it's in downloads folder
<truefx> *sound
<Gentoo64> tar zxf tar.gz
<uzr007> what do i have to do now
<uzr007> just that?
<uzr007> no ls or cd?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Gentoo64> cd into the download folder
<ActionParsnip> truefx: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<sovzed> ah ok sorry
<Gentoo64> or tar zxf /downloadfolder/tar.gz
<pikaciu> uzr007: youcan add also 'v'
<hylian> sovzed, when you have time, log out and see if gnome is an option.
<uzr007> tar (child): /downloadfolder/tor.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<uzr007> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<uzr007> tar: Child returned status 2
<uzr007> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<truefx> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ab2d6be2518ed66f0cd1a10ca5682cff2c46ea19
<Gentoo64> downloadfolder is the download folder
<Exxon> hi there :))
<truefx> here is my alsa info
<Gentoo64> wherever its located
<uzr007> dumb idiot :-) sorry
<Gentoo64> tar zxf /home/uzr007/tar.gz
<Gentoo64> :) its ok
<ActionParsnip> or use unp
<Gentoo64> or if you have bsdtar, its just bsdtar -x
<sovzed> !info xampp
<ubottu> Package xampp does not exist in oneiric
<Gentoo64> bsdtar -x works for gz, or bzip2
<Exxon> Gentoo64, he know noting about compiling let read some thing and understand before he could mess with it.
<uzr007> wait
<ActionParsnip> truefx: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable;  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<truefx>   1 upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=
<truefx>   2 !!################################
<truefx>   3 !!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.60
<truefx>   4 !!################################
<truefx>   5
<FloodBot1> truefx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> Exxon: i dont think hes compiling, just extracting a file
<uzr007> Gentoo64, allright tar zxf thingy worked
<uzr007> what's next?
<Exxon> Gentoo64, you are smart so be smart enough what he going to do after extracting
<Gentoo64> thats it
<Gentoo64> Exxon: it might be a theme, or some icons. could be anything :)
<truefx> i m newbie plz help
<nvz> ActionParsnip: that is a rather annoying command... you could do something like sudo -v first and not have to type the password 3 times ;)
<uzr007> so the tor.gz is installed or
<Gentoo64> uzr007: now the files will be in the downloads folder
<uzr007> It's tor project
<Gentoo64> uzr007: tor has a ppa....
<Gentoo64> so much easier lol
<Gentoo64> go on tors website
<Gentoo64> add the ppa
<Gentoo64> then sudo apr-get install tor
<uzr007> Gentoo64, what's ppa?
<Gentoo64> a seperate download "repo"
<Gentoo64> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> nvz: I copied it and pasted it, sudo has a grace period so use will only need to type his/her password once for authentication
<Gentoo64> uzr007: when ubuntu hasnt got the packages, you're better off adding a ppa rather than installing from source
<ActionParsnip> nvz: so I don't see how it's an annoying command
<Exxon> Gentoo64, its really good of you but should really understand what tar.bz contain.
<Tixos> can someboedy help with this?
<Gentoo64> Exxon: what do you mean
<Tixos> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<geoffmcc> Gentoo64: actually tor is available on 11.10 without adding a ppa. I set it up yesterday, but then i took it down to just use the Tor Browser Bundle for Linux
<Gentoo64> Exxon: they can contain anything...
<Gentoo64> geoffmcc: ok didnt know that
<nvz> ActionParsnip: guess I'm just not familiar with ubuntu's setup yet.. the only way I know sudo keeps credentials in with sudo -v
<Gentoo64> Exxon: a tar.gz could contain wallpapers for all i know.
<Exxon> Gentoo64, do you think and package can be compiled..without user understanding what is doing
<Gentoo64> I dont understand what you mean
<ActionParsnip> nvz: you get about 10-15 minutes where sudo commands don't need password, you can force it to end early with:  sudo -k
<Gentoo64> Exxon: well compiling isnt any harder than extracting
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: in /etc/apache2.conf, you'll see a line that says: "# These need to be set in /etc/apache2/envvars"
<dabukalam> Where are the login pictures stored?
<Exxon> Gentoo64, its not with others you are making it so simply for others..that the reason for the new
<gllera> hi, what do you recommend: virtualbox or kvm?
<Gentoo64> Exxon: I was helping him exctract a file. What are you talking about?
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: so you need to edit /etc/apache2/envvars and change the lines "export APACHE_RUN_USER={put a user name here}" and "
<ircEXPERT> export APACHE_RUN_GROUP={put a group name here"
<Gentoo64> gllera: vbox
<Exxon> gllera, oracle virtual-box.. :))
<ActionParsnip> gllera: vbox is easier
<Tixos> ok ircEXPERT, should this be the only user on my system, and what group ?
<gllera> thanks!!
<Exxon> Gentoo64, what do you think what is going to do after that..sleep
<uzr007> Gentoo64, thanks buddy :-) I figured it out
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: normally it's user www-data and group www-data
<Tixos> why am i getting this error ?
<Gentoo64> Exxon: stop whining please, I had no idea what the file was, just that it was tar.gz
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: how did you install apache?
<Exxon> Gentoo64, i am your fan..so please :))
<pikaciu> i think there is a command to look into a tar.gz file before expanding it
<Tixos> sudo apt-get install apache2
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: did you delete the user/group "www-data" from your system for any reason?
<geoffmcc> pikaciu: tar -tvzf
<Tixos> hmm
<roberto> qualcuno mi aiuta con Muse?
<SolarisBoy> pikaciu: tar tvfz <file.tar.gz>
<sovzed> is it possible to have gnome3 and unity at same time? i mean, both installed and running properly, so u can switch from one to another?
<pikaciu> yep
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: the group is still there
<UncleTuna> I don't see a great deal of apps that mention 11.10, is it wise to try running 11.04 apps on 11.10?
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: if the user is missing, add it back with the adduser command.
<truefx> anyone can help me about choppy sound in ubuntu ?
<JernejL_> hi
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: how can i tell what the user is?
<Tixos> or should be
<Exxon> oh! damn Gentoo64 felt bad..
<JernejL_> i'm trying to install curl for php on ubuntu 64 bit and it has a issue:
<nvz> ircEXPERT: usually depends are forward compatible it really all depends on the app and what its dependencies are
<JernejL_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main php5-cli amd64 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.5
<JernejL_>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<JernejL_> any ideas what to do with this?
<truefx> when i chose 4.0 output its nearly fine but i cant hear speech
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: By default it's username "www-data", when you install apache it creates this system user automatically.
<SmashingX> Hello, is there any way to recover some data from a broken machine with Windows 7 using the ubuntu live cd?
<UncleTuna> only one real way to know...
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: Look at the file /etc/apache2/envvars, whatever is in the "export APACHE_RUN_USER=" is what it's expecting.
<truefx> when i chose 5.1 its choppy in every video player i can listen stereo mp3 without problem
<nvz> SmashingX: it can read ntfs, if the partition table is bad you could try gpart, and if the fs is bad well.. that might present a problem
<Timewarper> hey
<Exxon> SmashingX, you have drive plug and simply copy it ..
<Exxon> SmashingX, ubuntu cannot do that sorry knoppix can
<Timewarper> I try to get adobe flash 11 (apt for ubuntu) but it doesnt work and i get an error. http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ (Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.)
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: ok thanks, ill get back to you
<ActionParsnip> Timewarper: you don't need the adobe site, flash is available in the repos
<bekks> Timewarper: "doesnt work" and "an error" are not very precise.
<bekks> !details | Timewarper
<ubottu> Timewarper: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Timewarper> bekks, they are
<Timewarper> check what i said
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: do i need to run that command as that user then ? export APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data, so why is it erroring ?
<bekks> Timewarper: You can download the according .deb file...
<Exxon> ActionParsnip, can you give him the easy to Timewarper simply what we know
<Timewarper> bekks, ok i will get the deb
<JernejL_> OH HELL
<JernejL_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main php5-common amd64 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.5
<Timewarper> only i cant find a deb at the site of adobe, only yum, rpm, tar, apt
<JernejL_> what the hell do i do with this
<ActionParsnip> Exxon: is that english?
<roberto> muse failed to found jack audio server
<duelle> Timewarper: You can get flash by checking it in Ubuntu Software Manager under "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Exxon> ActionParsnip, i just want tell give him the solution that is easy ....or i can
<bekks> Timewarper: Choose Linux, Choose Flash Player for Ubuntu (apt) - done.
<roberto> hallo, I need help for Muse
<roberto> muse failed to found jack audio server
<Timewarper> bekks, thats what i did and i get this error: Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.
<ActionParsnip> Timewarper: can you give a PASTEBIN of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Jigal__> hello how do i install apache mysql and php on 11.04?
<truefx> choppy sound problem who can help ?
<JernejL_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-common_5.3.3-1ubuntu9.5_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<JernejL_> how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> JernejL_: run:  sudo apt-get update     first
<roberto> muse failed to found jack audio server
<JernejL_> what will that do?
<ActionParsnip> JernejL_: update the package knowledge, the file name is different so it will tell your system waht's what
<JernejL_> ok
<JernejL_> what is needed after that?
<roberto> Muse problem, who can help? thanks
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: adduser needs root privileges
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: , i dont know if this issue is even related to my original
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: you don't run any command "export ..."; that stays in the /etc/apache2/envvars file.  apache reads it and does what it says on startup.
<JernejL_> finally
<JernejL_> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: i am trying to enable 'rewrite', but it doesnt seem to be working ?
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: apache is trying to change to a user that doesn't exist on your system, based on what you've been indicating.
<JernejL_> that helped
<JernejL_> i could now also install php5-cli, curl and mysql
<JernejL_> finally
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: adduser is a Linux command, run it from the root terminal.
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: if i use a2enmod rewrite, the file is copied to /mods-enanbled/ etc, what other changes would i need to make to my config files?
<coolstar> I am looking to install ubuntu on an external drive? can someone help me?
<Tixos> ive added RewriteEngine On
<daviddoria> I've been having some weird problems with some graphics/GUI stuff. I'd guess it is related to my video card drivers. I just have an onboard video card in this machine, so it is not any special NVIDIA driver or anything. Is there a way to update a generic driver like that before I start having to buy hardware?
<SolarisBoy> Tixos: how do you know its not working?
<coolstar> can someone help me install ubuntu on an external drive?
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: Sounds like you are doing it correctly.  Do you have a "Rewrite" stanza in any .htaccess file?
<zakaria> hii
<zakaria> ??
<spoq> Bubuntu !
<zakaria> who is here?
<zakaria> any one
<Exxon> daviddoria, lspci  | grep VGA
<Tixos> ircEXPERT:  i did, but some tard from #httpd told me not to use .htaccess because i can edit the config files, so i removed it and added to the vhost file
<spoq> yes
<spoq> im here
<spoq> can you see me?
<zakaria> server ubuntu^
<zakaria> ??
<Lehthanis> hey everyone...I have a new video card for the church computer...It's an offline computer so I don't know how I'm going to get the drivers to it...never installed drivers manually before.
<fred9145> coolstar -  with full disk encryption  or normal ?
<zakaria> ubunti server ?? xchat? WTF
<daviddoria> Exxon, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<zakaria> anonymous chat
<spoq> Sadbuntu
<SolarisBoy> rewrite works in a vhosts stanza
<roberto> help
<cablop> i need a good irc client that runs in both windows and linux
<Lehthanis> the new video card is an ati sapphire x1650
<saju_m> Hi, i have a doubt http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/s/scipy/scipy-0.10.0.zip#md5=d1a4242266739433dcfe2096b0ab4007,   Here what is the use of #md5=d1a4242266739433dcfe2096b0ab4007 in the link ??
<zakaria> roberto sei italianO?
<Lasers_> cablop: irssi ?
<cablop> but xchat is paid on windows... what a fake thing
<Tixos> SolarisBoy: i checked using a script in this link
<Tixos> http://www.wallpaperama.com/forums/how-to-test-check-if-mod-rewrite-is-enabled-t40.html
<roberto> si
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: so you're looking to put a "Rewrite" that affects the whole vhost?
<kiloblargh> Using netatalk, how do I set it up to share all drives on the Ubuntu box to the Mac on my local network, and not just the Home folder?
<zakaria> ma che server è questo??
<ircEXPERT> cablop: kvirc
<cablop> Lasers_: a cli to chat?? no, thanks :P
<Exxon> daviddoria, so what you want to upgrade.. the pc
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: i am using a script that requests mod_rewrite to be enabled, but its only one folder in the vhost is that matters?
<cablop> ircEXPERT: kvirc... hmmmm
<kiloblargh> I tried editing AppleVolume.default as a tutorial said but couldn't get it to work
<coolstar> can someone help me install ubuntu on an external usb hard drive?
<daviddoria> Exxon, what? I just want to see if there is a different driver i can try before having to buy a video card
<ircEXPERT> cablop: works the same in Windows and Linux, it's graphical
<coolstar> @daviddoria: What CPU Do you use?
<cablop> Tixos: it seems more for the apache or http channel, but, afaik, you use .htaccess and voila
<zakaria> http://wikiwar.blogspot.com/
<Tixos> cablop: the guy there is a tard, im not going back
<Lasers_> cablop: If kvirc does not pan out for you, http://webchat.freenode.net/ ;)
<zakaria> http://wikiwar.blogspot.com/
<kiloblargh> Is there maybe a gui tool or script that just freakin' works, because I've sank a lot of time into this to no avail and it shouldn't be o hard
<cablop> ircEXPERT: i tried it many many years ago, and ditched it because it has no unicode support, meaning i was not able to write chinese nor japanese, but... maybe that is fixed now...
<zakaria> linux trick windows mac skype free credit
<zakaria> http://wikiwar.blogspot.com/
<zakaria> http://wikiwar.blogspot.com/
<Exxon> daviddoria, so you are stil using VGA on board you could have had pci-e graphic card instead long back
<FloodBot1> zakaria: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zakaria> http://wikiwar.blogspot.com/
<daviddoria> Exxon, yea, but those cost $ :)
<zakaria> http://wikiwar.blogspot.com/
<roberto> zaka, mi puoi aiutare con muse?
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: I guess with these scripts you can basically add and remove apache modules on the fly?
<Tixos> cablop: ircEXPERT how can i check is mod_rewrite is enabled simply?
<Kazurik> I appear to have removed myself from the sudoers group. I am the only user on this system. How do I fix this?
<Exxon> daviddoria, now VGA simply cannot get along have to buy one ..sorry..
<zakaria> cosa??
<zakaria> muse
<norpan> Ubuntu does not recognize all my cores, just 1. I must use "nolapic" in order to even boot but i think this is why its not recognizing all my cores. help?
<zakaria> che problema hai?
<cablop> Tixos: not sure, maybe with a2enmod
<roberto> Muse, è un software audio che non mi funziona
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: if it's symlinked or present in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled then apache2 will include it on startup
<Tixos> cablop: thats what ive used to enable, but the website i am running isnt working, and i tried the script from that link to test if its enabled and also that doesnt work
<zakaria> su ubuntu?
<zakaria> o windows
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: is it so.. thats what i thought
<roberto> si, su ubuntu
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: I have no experience using a2enmod to modify a running configuration though
<Tixos> it is so*
<zakaria> che errore haI?
<roberto> muse failed to found jack audio server
<norpan> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<coolstar> Can someone help me install Ubuntu on an external USB Drive?
<coolstar> I want to know how to do it
<vto> hello, im running ubuntu 11.04 and im having trouble with mysql workbench shutting down without any useful error log, anyone using a stable version older than the current ?
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: so you know no way of checking if its enabled other than the symlink being in /mods-enabled/ ?
<norpan> zakaria: !english
<norpan> ops
<Exxon> daviddoria, if you don't there is another out there ..will work fine
<zakaria> prova un'altro software
<norpan> Ubuntu does not recognize all my cores, just 1. I must use "nolapic" in order to even boot but i think this is why its not recognizing all my cores. help? running ubuntu 11.10 on i7 with p55-ud4 (MB)
<zakaria> oppure vedi qua lo stesso problema
<zakaria> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517156
<norpan> !english zakaria
<norpan> crap
<roberto> thanks zaka
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: hold on - are you starting apache2 using /etc/init.d/apache2 start or just typing apache2 from the command line?
<roberto> grazie zaka
<szal> !it | zakaria
<ubottu> zakaria: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: it starts on boot, i am using restart obviously to restart after making changes
<ircEXPERT> Tixos: Regarding whether rewrite is enabled - I think it might write something in the log file about what it loads on startup
<zakaria> okey admin
<zakaria> english
<zakaria> :)
<Tixos> ircEXPERT: i bet this is all some permissions issue
<norpan> Ubuntu does not recognize all my cores, just 1. I must use "nolapic" in order to even boot but i think this is why its not recognizing all my cores. help? running ubuntu 11.10 on i7 with p55-ud4 (MB)
<majd> Hey #Ubuntu - i want to monitor the memory usage of a process over a period of time. Something like the top command, but i need to log the data for a specific pid
<Lehthanis> can someone help me get a driver for a video card?  I'm on a laptop, and the computer the video card is going into is offline...
<majd> how can i do that? any text format would be fine...
<vigu> hi
<vigu> i have a question
<Si2100> yes
<Exxon> Lehthanis, lspci | grep VGA
<vigu> i am trying to find the right drivers for genius slim 1320
<vigu> which my girlfriend plans to use with ubuntu 10
<Lehthanis> Exxon...what's that tell me?
<norpan> Ubuntu does not recognize all my cores, just 1. I must use "nolapic" in order to even boot but i think this is why its not recognizing all my cores. help? running ubuntu 11.10 on i7 with p55-ud4 (MB)
<Si2100> Vigu: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=572302
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 572302 in kernel "Webcamera Genius Slim 1320 is not supported" [Medium,Closed: currentrelease]
<roberto> ubottu help about Muse       muse failed to found jack audio server
<ubottu> roberto: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roberto> ubottu, for sure you know more ubuntu than me!!
<ubottu> roberto: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Exxon> type in the terminal                lspci | grep VGA
<Lehthanis> exxon, I did...it says: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<Lehthanis> I'm guessing that's the video card that's on this laptop?
<coolstar> @Lethtanis: Do you see a card icon at the top right corner of the screen?
<Lehthanis> nope
<spoq> is there a distro Bubuntu?
<spoq> or Kabuntu?
<Si2100> theres Kubuntu
<Si2100> KDE + ubuntu
<spoq> is there a chan for it?
<Si2100> chan ?
<vigu> i will restart my computer now a join later
<spoq> chan
<spoq> for it
<Si2100> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<sdsdds> :-O
<spoq> how about a chan on this network?
<sdsdds> :)
<sdsdds> :D
<Si2100> Channel xD
<coolstar> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu on a usb drive?
<sdsdds> :P
<Si2100> coolstar, easy u running Ubuntu ?
<coolstar> i have ubuntu and windows dual boot right now
<sdsdds> (6)
<Exxon> Lehthanis, pleae read the form :  http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=53095
<sdsdds> :|
<sdsdds> :'(
<roberto> muse failed to found jack audio server
<Si2100> coolstar, are you on Ubuntu now ?
<spoq> im wondering why ubuntu 11.10 was so slow
<coolstar> I'm on ubuntu 10.10 right now
<roberto> help!
<spoq> maybe because of the graphics
<Si2100> Cool, check the software c
<Si2100> center for: USB Creator
<spoq> ubuntu 10.04 is running as smooth as a smooth operator now; )
<coolstar> I don't want it to install as persistence
<coolstar> I want a full ubuntu install
<pikaciu> roberto: try this    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muse/+bug/784919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 784919 in muse (Ubuntu) "Muse can't connect to jack (error message)" [Undecided,New]
<coolstar> Its a Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 750 GB
<coolstar> I partitioned it already
<Si2100> you want full ubuntu no partition ?
<coolstar> yes
<Si2100> okie,
<coolstar> I want full ubuntu
<Si2100> use Ubuntu to create a USB Installer, reboot and boot from the USB
<Si2100> follow tho, and formate you HD
<Si2100> But BACK UP !! all the data you want xD
<coolstar> the drive is brand new
<coolstar> so there's no data
<Si2100> Ow right
<spoq> btw
<Si2100> So use Ubuntu to create a USB isntaller,
<Lehthanis> Exxon, that's not the same video card...I have a video card I want to put in another computer that has no internet access...its not the same card thats in this computer....this is a laptop
<coolstar> Do I have to unplug internal drives?
<spoq> i heard Ubuntu community offers free cloud service
<coolstar> or can I just use VMware to install it?
<Si2100> for Windows or Ubuntu ?
<coolstar> ubuntu
<norpan> Ubuntu does not recognize all my cores, just 1. I must use "nolapic" in order to even boot but i think this is why its not recognizing all my cores. help? running ubuntu 11.10 on i7 with p55-ud4 (MB)
<Si2100> yes you could o
<Si2100> ihave it in Vmware 8
<Exxon> coolstar, http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/23/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-from-usb-or-cd/
<Si2100> or you could use Virtualbox
<coolstar> the USB support in virtualbox is flaky
<Si2100> yeah
<Si2100> thats true
<coolstar> I'm gonna boot from the drive anyways
<Si2100> Owite
<coolstar> @Exxon: I don't want to install from the drive, I want to install TO the drive
<coolstar> i'll try it out
<coolstar> :)
<Si2100> hang on, you need to install to the USB and then install to the HD
<Si2100> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Lehthanis> I need to download a driver for an ati sapphire x1650 on a laptop that doesn't have that video card in it...so I can install it in a computer that has no internet access.
<Si2100> lehthanis, have u checked the Additonal drivers ?
<coolstar> @Si2100: I don't want to install on my computer's internal drive
<SilverFox> I'm trying to do a cdromupgrade from a mounted iso, but am getting a bunch of 'can't write ./foo: no space left' messages. I have 1.8G free on the disk that PWD is in, and I'd expect that a cdrom would be readonly... What am I doing wrong here?
<coolstar> I want to have a full bootable ubuntu on the external drive
<Si2100> yes
<Si2100> coolstar: you want to go full ubuntu ?
<coolstar> yes
<Si2100> but dont want the windows partition]
<coolstar> Its not a flash drive, but a 5400 RPM USB 3.0 drive
<coolstar> I don't want to install on the internal drive
<Si2100> but you want it on a USB
<coolstar> but on the Seagate external drive
<coolstar> yes
<Vigani> hi guys
<Si2100> Okie, So you want ot install Ubuntu onto a USB and use it live a Computer, xD
<coolstar> I don't want to install live, but full
<Exxon> coolstar, so what os are you using excactly that you want to make bootable with .
<Si2100> yeah
<Si2100> okie now i understand
<SilverFox> Is there some sort of RAM drive that I need to set up to do the cdromupgrade?
<coolstar> @Exxon: I want to use the standard ubuntu installer on the external drive
<Exxon> Lehthanis, be kind enough what you laptop is
<coolstar> I want to format it as ext4, and install full on the USB drive
<Vigani> i need to talk withy someone to heplp me with the drivers for genius slim 1320 webcam for ubuntu 10
<Si2100> coolstart: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Si2100> Vigani, i checked google and it said that it wont supported =/
<Si2100> but i could be wrong
<coolstar> @Si2100: That is just installing live on the USB
<Si2100> coolstar, Dam... i get what u want to do
<coolstar> I want ubuntu to treat the drive as a hard drive (not a flash drive) and install
<Si2100> just dunno how to go it
<Exxon> coolstar, that what it is what os are you using..simply confused..
<Lehthanis> my laptop doesn't matter...I just need to download a driver for x1650 to install on a desktop computer running Ubuntu Studio 11.04
<Si2100> Exxon, Hes using Ubuntu
<norpan> Ubuntu does not recognize all my cores, just 1. I must use "nolapic" in order to even boot but i think this is why its not recognizing all my cores. help? running ubuntu 11.10 on i7 with p55-ud4 (MB)
<Lehthanis> if it mattes though I am runnign a gateway laptop with the same 11.04 ubuntu studio
<Gentoo64> norpan: that is why yes
<Si2100> brb
<norpan> Gentoo64: ah you again =) you tried to help me a couple of days ago if i remember correct! hi!
<yarrow> coolstar:  this guy talks about it, albeit with an old version.  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<Gentoo64> norpan: it was you i was talking to other day about it i think
<Exxon> coolstar, i am asking him..
<coolstar> @yarrow: that is what i'm trying to do
<Gentoo64> norpan: yeah. i dont know why its not booting though.
<coolstar> except with ubuntu 10.10
<SilverFox> for some reason my /tmp is only 1M in size.
<norpan> Gentoo64: Im on the edge to cry right now lol
<Gentoo64> norpan: did you try googling or a forum thread on it?
<Si2100> bck
<Exxon> Si2100, how you know that what he's using
<Si2100> he said, earlyer, what he got Ubuntu and Windows
<coolstar> a guy is talking about what I'm trying to do
<coolstar> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<coolstar> but the version of ubuntu is old
<Si2100> count u follow that guide, but swop the version ?
<norpan> Gentoo64: yes i did, i found one. but the solution did not work for me, i should start a new thread about it?
<Exxon> Si2100, now what is using..
<coolstar> i want to know if there's anything different that I should do since the versions are so different
<Gentoo64> norpan: yeah try it
<coolstar> 7.04 vs. 10.10
<Gentoo64> norpan: could possibly be a motherboard bios bug maybe, have you tried updating the bios?
<Si2100> coolstar, try it ? and see what happens ?
<SilverFox>  /tmp shows as 'overflow' in du.  What is that?
<norpan> Gentoo64: im using the latest BIOS i believe
<Gentoo64> ok
<coolstar> ok
<coolstar> i'll try it
<Si2100> coolstar, thats easy, its using software from ubuntu
<norpan> Gentoo64: im not that great at stuff like this...lol. and what is "q-flash" ? i can chose to do that in BIOS and i have no idea what that does
<Si2100> you can do it from 11.10
<coolstar> I have 10.10
<Gentoo64> norpan: probably so you can update the bios from a flash drive. my mobo has that
<Si2100> see if u got a programs called " Make Start Disc" or check the marketplace
<yarrow> coolstar:  there's a little info on ubuntu.com,  here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing_on_external_or_RAID_hard_disks
<norpan> Gentoo64: nice
<germano_> elena
<Si2100> coolstar: http://imgur.com/lkkef
<coolstar> @si2100: that is not that I'm trying to do
<Si2100> ... just relized that makes a live cd/usb
<coolstar> I don't want to use a live usb, as the persistence has a limit of 3.99 GB due to fat32
<coolstar> and it takes longer to boot
<Si2100> yeah
<Si2100> u want a full install
<SilverFox> yay, got it.  Needed to reboot to fix /tmp being mounted to overflow due to full hd (which is no longer full)
<coolstar> yeas
<Si2100> Coool,
<norpan> Gentoo64: i will check if there is any update,i have never updated a bios before
<Si2100> but i ant got a clue on how to go about doing it
<norpan> Gentoo64: must i use windows?
<coolstar> I don't care about read/write, as its not a flash drive, but a 5400 RPM external drive
<Gentoo64> norpan: have a google for your mobo bios update
<Gentoo64> norpan: the flash drive way is easiest
<Galvatron> norpan: Sometimes yo do it from the BIOS itself
<Exxon> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gentoo64> norpan just put the bios file on the flash drive and search for it in the bios
<Gentoo64> if it suports that
<coolstar> I'm trying to run the installer
<coolstar> i'm booting ubuntu in vmware
<coolstar> no hard drives
<coolstar> just the external usb drive
<Si2100> yeh
<Exxon> norpan, on pc or laptop
<Vigani> help with genius slim 1320 please
<Si2100> Vigu: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=572302
<ActionParsnip> Vigani: not without some details we can't
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 572302 in kernel "Webcamera Genius Slim 1320 is not supported" [Medium,Closed: currentrelease]
<Si2100> Vigani: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=572302
<Vigani> but what details do you want
<ActionParsnip> Vigani: what is it?
<Lehthanis> I need to download a driver for an ati sapphire x1650 on a laptop that doesn't have that video card in it...so I can install it in a computer that has no internet access.
<Vigani> is a webcam
<Vigani> from microsoft
<Vigani> i have been searching the internet and nothing
<lunitik> Vigani, plug it in and see if something like 'cheese' from the repo's picks it up
<Vigani> the only thing i found was that is not supported by fedora linux
<ActionParsnip> Vigani: have you tried it in cheese?
<Vigani> but i looking for the drivers that work in ubuntu 10
<Vigani> cheese webpage you mean
<ActionParsnip> Vigani: there is no ubuntu 10
<ActionParsnip> Vigani: no, cheese is an app
<Vigani> waht about ubuntu x
<lunitik> Vigani, no, in the software center of ubuntu, search for 'cheese'
<Si2100> Cheese FTW
<Galvatron> Lehthanis: AMD/ATI has driver dropped support for pre-HD2000 cards long ago.
<soreau> Vigani: If it's a usb camera, do 'lspci' and use the vendor/product id numbers in your search (in the format xxxx:xxxx)
<ActionParsnip> Vigani: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Vigani> ok let me try
<ActionParsnip> soreau: lsusb you mean ;)
<soreau> ActionParsnip: naturally
<Si2100> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<soreau> Vigani: Yes, I meant lsusb
<Si2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese
<Vigani> but i may mot give the answer right now if it works or not as drivers are for the computer of my girlfriend
 * lunitik wishes people would be patient, gonna confuse the poor dude, lets at least see if we need to make his head hurt first  ;)
<coolstar> @Si2100: The ubuntu installer recognizes my Seagate FreeAgent USB Drive
<induz> i am back with the problme of photo/picture management in IPOD 1st gen 8 Gb in ubuntu?/
<ActionParsnip> Vigani: can you run the command in terminal and give the output please
<phibxr> I am missing the status selection drop-down menu in Empathy -- anyone else seen that issue?
<soreau> Vigani: Just boot a live session on her machine and see if it works
<KurtKraut> Does anyone recomend a SNMP/MRTG tutorial for Ubuntu Server? Everything I find is outdated, the conf files even don't match.
<Galvatron> Lehthanis: The pre-HD2000s are supported only by the open source driver ("radeon"). For further support you might want to use the dedicated #radeon channel.
<ActionParsnip> induz: look in the DCIM folder on the device, lots of cams use that folder
<Lehthanis> Galvatron, I just need any driver that will work...even if its the open source drivers...will ubuntu recognize it if I plug that video card in without putting it on the internet?
<Si2100> phibxr, hav u tired reinstalling ?
<induz> I have GPIXPod but I dont know how to
<Exxon> induz, i had it and got rid of it buy buying i-pad ..and had a good sleep..:))
<coolstar> In the ubuntu Installer, Should I choose ext4, ext3, or ext2?
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: yeah irll yse a kernel driver
<Galvatron> Lehthanis: Yes, because the open spurce drivers are already a part of the system.
<lunitik> coolstar, if you don't know, go with the defaults (ext4)
<Gentoo64> you should srill get display
<coolstar> @lunitik: I'm installing on a USB Drive
<coolstar> so I want to know if it matters
<Lehthanis> will the system driver allow me to get a resolution above 1024x768?  Because the Geforce 4 thats in it, I have a hard time doing that....thats why I scavenged this video card, lol
<Gentoo64> coolstar: it wont matter but use ext4 its the standard fs
<lunitik> coolstar, it only matters if you know why it matters
<Si2100> xD
 * lunitik uses btrfs for instance because he knows why he wants to use it
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: it should support the native res
<coolstar> I know the USB 2.0 transfer rate is 480 mb/s
<Galvatron> Lehthanis: It should, but you won't know untill you try.
<coolstar> I want to know if the filesystem will matter
<Gentoo64> lunitik: whys that? lol
<coolstar> like in mount time
<coolstar> or unmount time
<lunitik> Gentoo64, snapshots, mostly
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<coolstar> I'm trying to get it to boot quickly
<Gentoo64> coolstar: ext4 is fine
<coolstar> ok
<Gentoo64> its fast and reliable
<Lehthanis> gotcha....do I need to do anything with the system before I put the new video card in?  like disable the onboard video card?
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: for a desktop, i suggest ext4
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: yeah disable onboard, and just boor ir
 * lunitik is hoping Ubuntu 12.04 includes a GTK interface for openSUSE's snapper or whatever though
<Gentoo64> boot it*
<coolstar> @ActionParsnip: Its a Seagate External Drive
<lunitik> Also, zypper integration into snapshots is awesome
<Lehthanis> that sounds promising.  I hope it ends up beign that easy
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: is it platter based?
<Lehthanis> I do have a tougher question...
<coolstar> yes
<Lehthanis> is there a way to get routine updates to an offline computer?
<Galvatron> Lehthanis: It might be a good idea. Anyways, what's this onboard card?
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: then ext4 is fine, Wnidows OS will not be able to read it however
<phibxr> Si2100, strange, uninstalling, reinstalling and clearing .config/Empathy helped, even though the system was cleanly installed yesterday. :)
<yarrow> ext4 is considerably faster than ext3. (apparently)
<lunitik> Lehthanis, you mean other than writing it on a calendar?
<coolstar> @ActionParsnip: The drive is partitioned. My data will be on an NTFS partition on the drive
<Lehthanis> the onboard card is a geforce 4 mx and I can't get the video to stay right
<coolstar> I just want a bootable ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Lehthanis: you can use aptoncd to copy the debs from a web active system to an offline one
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: sounds fine
<lunitik> Lehthanis, if there is at least a nic in the system, you can use apt-proxy
<induz> ActionParsnip, look here plz http://i.imgur.com/Bc4Jt.png
<phibxr> Si2100, hehe, found the cause. if you make the window too narrow, the dropdown box disappears. what I just did cleared the window size settings. /facepalm
<UncleTuna>  b  tfy\]4=-05 7
<Galvatron> Lehthanis: The only good think I can think about is connecting it to web, from time to time.
<UncleTuna> doh
<Si2100> phibxr, Cool xD "
<Si2100> !faceparm
<Lehthanis> yeah, I thought about that...its really a pain to get it out of the church though, lol
<induz> ActionParsnip, DCIM is empty while the other folder has Thumbnail database from iTune
<coolstar> I'm gonna install now on the externl drive partitioned, with about 700 GB for my data (NTFS), 512 MB Swap, and the rest for ubuntu
<Lehthanis> I've used aptoncd to get software to it, but never updates...
<coolstar> does ubuntu read swap from an external drive?
<coolstar> its gonna boot full from the drive
<coolstar> so i want to know
<Si2100> Coo
<Si2100> Coo
<Si2100> Cool **
<FloodBot1> Si2100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<induz> How can i read that photo database
<ActionParsnip> induz: not sure then man
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: it can
<dr_willis> coolstar:  it could use swap from an exteranal hd.
<Galvatron> Lehthanis: Switching to Radeon, especialy pre-HD2000, is not a really good idea either, since it's a real russian roulette.
<dr_willis> coolstar:  in theory you could put swap on a network drive. :)
<coolstar> Its installing ubuntu full on the external drive :)
<coolstar> http://i.imgur.com/RIOXe.png
<Exxon> coolstar, full install then don't worry about swap..
<Lehthanis> well, the church can't really afford a new machine right now.
<coolstar> ok
<Lehthanis> we dont really have much of a choice...I have to get something working better.
<Lehthanis> the geforce 4 screen is all off...it only detects 1024x768 and even that is offset with a weird wrapping effect on the edges of the screen
<Lehthanis> and the cursor doesn't line up.
<coolstar> is it recommended to encrypt the home folder?
<Exxon> Lehthanis, may be you should wait till december then
<coolstar> I am thinking about using face recognition to log in
<Lehthanis> I've tried adding modelines, and they don't work on bootup
<coolstar> http://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/
<Galvatron> Lehthanis: Radeons are famous for not working very well under X.org, due to problematic drivers (both open source and proprietary). I it's an AGP board, something like 7300GT + proprietary nVidia drivers would be a much better choice, since nVidia's famous for working very well with X.
<coolstar> Should I encrypt the home folder?
<coolstar> cuz i am thinking about using this: http://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/
<Galvatron> Lehthanis: For this X1650 best go to the #radeon channel
<induz> its a database of phonots
<Atlantic777> coolstar: you know the best do you need encrypted /home. :D
<induz> photos
<coolstar> I don't need it
<rafael> howdy, 1st time here, I was wondering if somebody could provide me some help with power managmenent in ubuntu server?
<Atlantic777> coolstar: then don't use it.
<coolstar> I found it doesn't work with face authentication
<coolstar> http://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/issues/detail?id=44
<Lehthanis> ok, well...it was the best I coudl scavenge at the moment, so I'll see how it works...maybe it'll be better...if not I'll try #radeon...thanks for the help!
<Galvatron> coolstar: Encrypted /home is just a problem, especially if you must do an emergency backup.
<coolstar> ok. I am not encrypting it
<Atlantic777> coolstar: btw, that's lvm. you probably have ext* partition
<coolstar> I have an ext4
<Harmageddon> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rafael> I was wondering if anyone knows how to prevent ubuntu server 11.10 from going to sleep or standby or hibernate?
<SilverFox> something is eating up space nearly as fast as I free it up
<Atlantic777> coolstar: hm, sorry, it's generally problem with encrypted /home. It seems that the app tries to check your identity with pictures which are stored in /home folder. But /home is encrypted and it can't access them. So, simply, don't use encryption. :D
<coolstar> it uses the webcam
<SilverFox> coolstar: and stores snaps in ~
<Atlantic777> yeah, but pictures from webcam (realtime you) have to be compared to some pictures or data in your computer
<uzr007> rafael, you see the battery icon on the bar on the top?
<coolstar> it stores the snaps in the home directory
<Atlantic777> SilverFox: and that.
<uzr007> push it and then power settings
<Galvatron> SilverFox: What system version? have you tried cleaning APT's cache with Ubuntu Tweak?
<SilverFox> Galvatron: I'm trying to free up enough space to download it.
<mrdeb> u can also do apt-get clean all
<SilverFox> 9.04
<Galvatron> SilverFox: Try "sudo apt-get clean"
<mrdeb> wow are u going to upgrade to 11.10
<rafael> uzr007, I am looking for the command line option, as I do not have xinit installed
<Exxon> uzr007, if is running a server he should know this of the hibernation process..
<SilverFox> mrdeb: ya... I'm working on it.  I've got 9.10 iso mounted, but need some free space to get that installed, then I'll upgrade again.
<uzr007> rafael, aha, IDK then
<rafael> thank you anyway
<uzr007> adios amigos
<uzr007> no problemo :)
<rafael> Exxon could you please help me
<chilversc> how do I add items to the unity launcher?
<chilversc> as in the launch menu rather than the bar
<rafael> i just need to know what files control the sleep/standby and hibernation
<Exxon> what lvl are trying to enter
<rafael> I am trying to prevent my machine from going into either one, I want to make sure it's always on
<Galvatron> SilverFox: It's a waste of effort. Simply install 11.04 (NOT 11.10, since it'a full of bugs)
<Phr3d13> Once I get past my grub my screen turns into a garbled purple mess
<Exxon> why ./xinit then
<rafael> i have not installed xinit
<mrdeb> well u can fix that by turning off hide grub
<tmg> why not update 'idle' then?
<mrdeb> in grud cfg
<Galvatron> Phr3d13: What's your graphic card? Can you get into console mode (AAlt + F1)?
<vargadanis> hello everyone! I have a little problem with file shareing between a Ubuntu and Windows 7 machine.. It seems whenever I try to move file from ubuntu to windows and the file contains special non latin characters such as őúűá the file cannot be moved because and unknown error occurs
<Timewarper> hey
<vargadanis> might it have something to do with samba settings?
<Timewarper> does ubuntu 10.10 have in its repositories flash 11 64bit?
<Phr3d13> Nvidia, and not sure at the moment
<rafael> tmg: your comment for idle was that for me?
<coolstar> its done installing. I'll try booting from the drive
<tmg> rafael: yes
<Si2100> timrwarper, yes
<coolstar> wish me luck that it is installed on the external drive
<coolstar> :)
<rafael> tmg, how do I configure the idle in command line
<SoWhat> hello again! which is best free app for developing PHP on Ubuntu?
<rafael> or what file controls the idle?
<Timewarper> Si2100, ok how can i find the deb file from firefox?
<jadon> i cant belive firefox is at number 8
<KurtKraut> SoWhat, your question is a bit weird for me. Do you know any 'app for developing PHP' in any other operating system?
<Exxon> !xinit
<jadon> where should i go for help with ubuntu software center
<vargadanis> SoWhat: I use Netbeans or Eclipse PDT
<rafael> lol, I am not running xinit
<SoWhat> KurtKraut: THis is for example Coda on MacOS
<vargadanis> jadon: you are at the right place
<Galvatron> Timewarper: There's been a PPA, called "Sevenmachines", bu now it's apparently gone.
<tmg> rafael: im not sure, never need that but it shoud be either grub option or one of sysctl ot something
<jadon> thanks var*
<jadon> my problem is usc has nothing in it
<rafael> tmg, thanks I will check those out
<Vigani> i found the solution about my webcam
<KurtKraut> SoWhat, oh, this kind of application is called IDE.
<Phr3d13> i'll ask again when i'm at my computer
<MinD_> Hi all
<Timewarper> Galvatron, apturl sucks seriously. i try to get the latest flash from adobes website, but firefox cant handle apt
<Galvatron> Timewarper: So you should use Adobe website (Adobe Labs for 11.3 beta 2_
<coolstar> Hi
<Timewarper> Galvatron, link for that?
<Timewarper> to just get the deb and get out
<SoWhat> KurtKraut: okay :) are there any other popular IDE? I didnt like Eclipse on Windows
<coolstar> When I boot, my comp doesn't have the ext drive on the bootable devices list
<rafael> bye bye
<Galvatron> Timewarper: Why not just download the *.deb and install it manually (sudo dpkg -i)?
<breakout> why grep -rn PATH /etc/login.defs
<breakout> intend /usr/local
<breakout> ?
<MinD_> I have developed a new software, I have the .deb and .xz packages and also it's a GPL 3 free software. I just want to know how to ask Ubuntu admins for including my software at Ubuntu distributions.
<Dj_FlyBy> I'm confused as to why 'disk utility' s.m.a.r.t. tools shows my drive with 21 bad sectors, but smartctl shows the hard drive as healthy
<Timewarper> Galvatron, where can i find that deb?
<MinD_> Can anybody help me?
<Timewarper> thats the thing i cant
<jadon> nvm now it decided to work
<Galvatron> Timewarper: Catch: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11-2.html
<jadon> i do have a question about wifi tho
<KurtKraut> SoWhat, using an IDE is like trying to use someone else's shoes. If the size matches, that is okay. If it doesn't, you will feel pain. As Eclipse is painful for you.
<Vigani> i am trying to install the printer. my printer is cannon MP560 and the ubuntu version is 11.10
<tmg> KurtKraut: ?
<MinD_> Is an specific channel at this server where I must to perform my question?
<tmg> KurtKraut: the one and best IDE is VIM and it never hurs
<jadon> on my router and only my router my laptop will connect and then drop after 30 some seconds but if i fiddle with ifconfig wlan0 up/down i can get a stable connection
<tmg> *hurts
<Galvatron> Timewarper: I've totally forgotten they had removed the deb...
<Timewarper> Galvatron, lets just agree that adobe is retarded
<Exxon> MinD_, that really is good of you but instead you can fix the bugs and qualify and then things can be taken into consideration..
<Timewarper> and be done
<TimothyA1> how do I configure a system to reboot when it kernel panics?
<Galvatron> Timewarper: Yeah...
<KurtKraut> tmg, it is not an IDE out of the box. And this shoe doesn't fit for me :D
<Timewarper> Galvatron, lets assume i take the tar.gz and unpack go get the libflash.so . Any guide to where must copy that file?
<tmg> TimothyA1: you cant... that is for you have to see it crashed
<Galvatron> Timewarper: What perverous satisfaction do they have from not optimizing this bloatware...
<TimothyA1> ....
<MinD_> Exxon: My software is stable now. I was developing and testing it for 1 year.
<SoWhat> tmg: I'll check VIM
<MinD_> Exxon: What I must to do now?
<TimothyA1> I have a SERVER, in a REMOTE LOCATION that is constantly kernel panicing in the most worst times
<TimothyA1> to which I do have physical access to to reboot
<TimothyA1> so I would prefer it to have to reboot instead
<KurtKraut> SoWhat, my suggestion is: now that you've find the term, Google for it. Find some on Ubuntu Software Center. But if you feel unlucky, just try to build your own IDE enviroment, with vim (if you like terminal) or gEdit (if you depend on GUI)
<tmg> KurtKraut: the VIM itself is not IDE, but when combined with scripts it can be realy nice... just try it
<Timewarper> Galvatron, the problem is they got the market by the balls using their proprietary software
<Timewarper> Stallman would pull his beard
<MinD_> Exxon: My program has a public Google code project.
<Exxon> MinD_, no hard feelings but you have to ..the only purpose is that you want it in the irc session..
<SoWhat> KurtKraut: okay, tnx
<MinD_> Exxon: And there are a lot of people using it.
<KurtKraut> tmg, do not belive everybody need what you need. Making scripts to turn vim into a IDE for my needs is a waste of time.
<Atlantic777> SoWhat: I have to drop in emacs. :D I use vim, too, but maybe you'll like emacs.
<Galvatron> Timewarper: Compy the folders to the /usr and the lib itself to /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer or //usr/lib64/flashplugin-installer (I have no experience with 64-bit Ubu).
<tmg> SoWhat: but check it with scripts... check vim.org etc to get things you need
<Timewarper> Adobe is working like microsoft imprisoning the market with their "free" software. like directx and flash
<jadon> where should i go for WIFI help
<MinD_> Exxon: Sorry, I don't understand what do you mean.
<Timewarper> Galvatron, i did something like that, but still firefox didnt recognize that i have any plugin installed
<Alex___> Hi all!
<tmg> KurtKraut: but the scripts are accessible in open source already...
<Exxon> MinD_, i don't have to tell you have server works..you are beyond that..so bear my explanation..
<Timewarper> Galvatron, flash is a real pain in linux
<Alex___> Who can help me please?
<bruenig> no one, muahahaha
<Timewarper> Galvatron, i would have installed archlinux by now
<Atlantic777> Alex___: just ask.
<Galvatron> !question|Alex___
<ubottu> Alex___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tmg> Alex___: start with definition of the problem
<KurtKraut> tmg, none of them helps me to do what I need.
<Alex___> !ask
<Alex___> Who know email of Stollman?
<Exxon> Timewarper, Arch linux ..? what to know how long are you using linux
<SoWhat> Atlantic777, tmg, KurtKraut, mainly what I need from IDE is PHP tag completion and syntax highlightin
<Alex___> ?
<Timewarper> Exxon, what do you mean?
<Alex___> Help please!
<Atlantic777> SoWhat: then vim is good enough.
<KurtKraut> SoWhat, it seems gphpedit does that.
<MinD_> Exxon: I just want to know the procedure of publishing my software as a Ubuntu supported one.
<Alex___> tmg?
<wckd> !question|Alex___
<ubottu> Alex___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Galvatron> Timewarper: I'm not good with FF, since I don't use it (Opera as pomary, and Chromium 17 as secondary, for HTML5/WebM videos).
<Galvatron> *primary
<MinD_> Exxon: What I must to do or where I need to ask.
<Alex___> ubottu?
<Alex___> :(
<Galvatron> It's our bot.;)
<tmg> Alex___: probably lag, i saw you asked for help but w/o description what you want
<jadon> networking help where to go?
<Alex___> Nobody can help?
<Galvatron> Help with what...?
<Atlantic777> Alex___: rms [at] gnu.org
<tmg> jadon: ?
<Atlantic777> Alex___: if that's what you asked.
<D-coy> ?¿
<trism> MinD_: might be a helpful link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Alex___> Who know email of Stollman?
<Exxon> MinD_, there is no getway simply you can knock  and get in you help fix the bugs they will pick you up.regardless of location..believe me you effort is not going in vain..
<Atlantic777> Alex___: I've told you. rms @ gnu.org
<Alex___> own email of Stollman...
<Alex___> Own
<popsch> can I run the regular installer on linux as well? I would like to use a current install and run the installer for another hot-swappable drive
<MinD_> trism: That is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a lot!!!
<MinD_> Exxon: Thank you anyway.
<SilverFox> !patience|SilverFox
<ubottu> SilverFox, please see my private message
<Galvatron> Alex___: it's not even on his personal website
<Timewarper> Galvatron, did you say anything? i got disconnected
<Default_User> Hi does anybody know how to write this ² but further down?
<Exxon> Alex___, stollman..what is that..email or a joke
<Galvatron> Timewarper: No
<SilverFox> smart bot.
<Galvatron> Alex___: So you rather won't get it unless he gives it to you.
<Galvatron> Alex___: may I knoe why do you need it?
<Exxon> Alex___, you are watching many movies recently..simply cut the movies
<Alex___> I can make a distr based on Ubuntu, delete the copyrights of Ubuntu and Canonical, and call it their own way?
<sythe_> Yep
<sythe_> Theoretically
<sythe_> Although...you still have to credit them
<sythe_> Anwyays
<sythe_> *Anyways
<Timewarper> copyright for what?
<sythe_> Can someone help me out? I need a deb of "Razercfg" that works with Maverick
<Timewarper> its all gpl, you can use whatever you want
<SilverFox> bleachbit is neat.
<sythe_> Presumably someone can make me one?
<sythe_> And, yes, I tried converting an RPM with Alien...it didn't work
<Alex___> I can make a distr based on Ubuntu, delete the copyrights of Ubuntu and Canonical, and call it their own way?
<Alex___> lag?
<sythe_> Alex___: Call it a way?
<Galvatron> Alex___: I'm afraid you qill end up with another "Mint" at best, since there's not much yoou can really change, If it's to be compatible, starting with repos.
<Alex___> call new name
<sythe_> I suppose that you could make a distro called "It-Their-Own-Way".
<SilverFox> ITOW
<sythe_> Alex___: Yes, you can
<sythe_> That's what open-source means
<Exxon> Alex___, stop the cross post before you could be banned
<Alex___> but it's legal, right?
<sythe_> Alex___: Yes, you can
<sythe_> That's what open-source means
<sythe_> Freedom.
<Alex___> <Exxon> what?
<Alex___> License of Linux is Gnu GPL?
<Alex___> kernel Linux GPL?
<Galvatron> Yup
<Exxon> Alex___, what you want other in need don't get attention..
<Alex___> Then the kernel I can also rename?
<mariokart89> Hellllo !
<Galvatron> Alex___: no, unless you wan't a problem with Linux Foundation.
<mariokart89> What is the fuck ?
<Alex___> <Exxon>  What do you want from me?
<vooze> !ask mariokart89
<vooze> hm
<Galvatron> mariokart89: Dont curse
<mariokart89> Yeah !
<c_smith> Alex___, the Linux Kernel is licensed under the GNU GPL
<vooze> ubottu ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Exxon> Alex___, you have donloaded the kernel...so think about it if you want to name it after you then start writing the codes till 60 yrs
<ddn> hi, after I set firestarter my mobile internet is not working anymore, why?
<sythe_> Can anyone help me get the Razer configuration utility working?
<sythe_> Please
<mariokart89> Tock !
<jari> anyone knows something fun to do with my clean install?
<Si2100> jari, load Gnome-shell ?
<coolstar> sudo rm -rf /
<Alex___> Linux kernel is under the GPL. So to change the kernel name legally?
<coolstar> Lol jk
<c_smith> jari, if you feel like some games, try playdeb at http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<Galvatron> !chat|mariokart89
<ubottu> mariokart89: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<Alex___> Yes?
<Si2100> brb
<Alex___> Please...
<jari> c_smith no thanks. not realy playing games on linux ;p
<Galvatron> Alex___: Of cours4e NO
<Alex___> Why not!?
<Guest51001> 27 hot male here from DUBAI..  any preety princess out there ?
<sythe_> !kban Guest51001
<yeats> jari: pick a result: https://www.google.com/search?q=11.10+post+install+guide&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 ;-)
<Exxon> Guest51001, i also from dubai...:))
<Alex___> Open office Org ---> LibreOffice and Symphonic and etc
<c_smith> jari, then, try getdeb if you feel like discovering some neat apps (playdeb is getdeb's sister site) getdeb doesn't have games, but there's some neat apps there.
<Guest51001> 27 hot male here from DUBAI..  any preety princess out there ?
<Alex___> Why not!?
<yeats> Guest51001: wrong channel
<morri> i am sure there some nice female trolls for you
<Nomad> im having connecting net in ubuntu via mobile through data cable. can any1 help me?
<c_smith> bleh, the crazy people attack!!!!
<Alex___> Please HELP ME!
<sythe_> Nomad: Say "please"
<yeats> Alex___: what is the problem you're having?
<Exxon> Guest51001, go to new-york international ..u will get many
<c_smith> Alex___, could you please clarify the problem?
<Nomad> oh sorry..  please???
<sythe_> Alex___: YES.
<sythe_> YOU CAN, Alex___.
<Alex___> Linux kernel is under the GPL. So to change the kernel name legally?
<sythe_> Legally.
<sythe_> Jeez.
<Galvatron> yeats: he want's to make his own distro, and rebrand the Linux kernel itself...
<sythe_> YOU CAN, Alex___.
<sythe_> YOU CAN, Alex___.
<sythe_> YOU CAN, Alex___.
<FloodBot1> sythe_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alex___> it qustion : Linux kernel is under the GPL. So to change the kernel name legally?
<norpan> I FINALY HAVE 8 CORES!!! WHOOO!!!Thanks to all that tried to help me before all love
<Alex___> OOOK
<SoWhat> is there a Task Manager where you can see how full is Swap ?
<Alex___> sythe u admin?
<yeats> Alex___: what does that have to do with Ubuntu exactly?
<Alex___> nope?
<sythe_> Nope
<Lasers_> SoWhat: Install htop. Run 'htop'
<SoWhat> Lasers_:  tnx
<Galvatron> I guess we've got some trolling attack, or else...
<c_smith> Alex___, I believe under the GPL, name-changing is perfectly okay, just as long as you don't claim it as yours without giving credit to the other contributer.
<Alex___> <yeats> i want make distr based on Ubuntu
<yeats> Alex___: there are many F/LOSS licensing resources on the web - this is not a channel for legal advice
<Exxon> Alex___, so good enough come out of the stealth so that we can see you
<tmg> anyone who is working for C ?
<Veganino> Bonsoir
<Alex___> You can give me legal channel?
<SilverFox> tmg: C?
<Galvatron> On the other hand I better like another Ubuntu-based "distro" than a cmpletely new one, adding a 99th package system and so on...
<Exxon> Alex___, this channel offcouse
<c_smith> Alex___, not sure on that one.
<Nomad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/750692/
<c_smith> Exxon, have you not seen those who have said this is NOT the place for legal questions?
<tmg> SilverFox: Canoncical
<Nomad> can any1 pls have a look and narrow down the cause of error?
<Exxon> c_smith, that what it is ..
<SilverFox> Exxon: sarcasm may be lost on those who English is not the first language.
<c_smith> Exxon, obviously not here, but other than that, no clue
<Exxon> SilverFox, do you have any idea of the session.
<Alex___> Code OOO owned corporation Oracle, and developers LibreOffice call themselves the owners of LO
<yeats> Alex___: you might want to consult a lawyer with your concerns
<geoffmcc> !offtopic
<tmg> Nomad: remote side refused your ppp
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alex___> So I can make my own OS based on Ubuntu?
<Exxon> c_smith, answer was given to him long back..
<priyank> Can I know some tutorial for LINUX
<Travis-42> When I ssh into a remote server, and then ssh into another server, I am prompted (as expected) for the ssh key's password on the remote server. But, it prompts me every time. How can I make it only prompt me once?
<Galvatron> priyank: What tutorial?
<priyank> Basic book/tutorial/video for Operating System
<priyank> understanding
<pikaciu> bye
<pangur> When I print a LibreOffice text document using A4 landscape, with two A5 pages side by side (margins set at .5 inch) - the right hand margin is often truncated a little (one or two characters).  My printer is a HP OfficejetPro L7680.  Does anyone else use this technique with better results?
<ircEXPERT> Alex___: IANAL but it's likely you can derive a distribution from Ubuntu but not use trademarked items such as graphics, logos, etc.
<Alex___> Ok Thanks All! I go  make my OWN OS!
<Exxon> priyank, please elobrate the tutorials for which distro
<tmg> Nomad: probably auth error
<priyank> for ubuntu
<priyank> 11.04
<Alex___> ircEXPERT i will delite copyright
<priyank> ubuntu 11.04
<chilversc> odd, so nautilus can show .ico files but the launcher menu can't :s
<Alex___> ircEXPERT, i will delite copyright
<Si2100> priyank, why not 11.10
<priyank> yep.. but I have currently 11.04 and I am newbie
<Si2100> ow okie
<Nomad> TMG- pls elaborate
<jleeuwes> Travis-42: ik you have a key to the 'remote remote' server on your local machine, you can use agent forwarding. pass the -A option to ssh
<pangur> My printing difficulty applies only when printing from ubuntu - not when printing from Windows 7
<Exxon> priyank, keep comming on the irc when you have the time and many quesiton are been asked ..you can learn fair enough instead reading thing and before you finish the version already expired..
<ddn> joint #iptables
<priyank> ok.. :) but I just want to clear my basics of OS suggest some books/videos for that :)
<Galvatron> Si2100: being as buggy as it it, it's a better aidea for a newbie to start with the 11.04
<SilverFox> Alex___: I don't think its fair to say you 'made your own OS' by deleting portions.  That would be like me removing a hubcap from a car, and saying I made a car.
<nobitanobi> anyone using CouchDB here? I have a problem when I do sudo couchdb -V I get a version, and when I do couchdb -V I get another version... any thoguhts?
<Si2100> Gnome-Shell, works for me
<Exxon> priyank, torrent is upload stuff and could be old..that is good enough for you to search
<geoffmcc> priyank: it sounds like a cop out, but i learned everything i know from google and this channel
<Si2100> Galvatron, am using it now
<priyank> okk.. thanks.. :)
<norpan> geoffmcc: hello mate, i dont know if you remember me? i had some issues with ubuntu only showing 1 core due to "nolapic" bootparameter. I SOLVED IT!
<Galvatron> priyank: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ Generally, best youse Google and YouTube.
<coolstar-pc> So I tried installing ubuntu on an external drive, but my bios doesn't recognize it as a boot device
<geoffmcc> norpan: sounds familar. what was your solution
<Alex___> SilverFox, terms of the law is valid
<c_smith> Galvatron, Priyank has left, is there something I can help with?
<Galvatron> No, I'm here as a supporter only.
<c_smith> ah, ok, same here.
<norpan> geoffmcc: well, i was desperate and just reflashed my BIOS, even thou i had latest version already. Then i deleted anything i had add in grub. and whoa! 8 cores popped up like a fairytale!
<Si2100> Cool
<norpan> geoffmcc: i mean i didnt boot with any special parameter like "nolapic" . and it works flaweless now
<Exxon> norpan, sucess :)))
<geoffmcc> norpan: good to know. I think someone was just in here not to long ago asking about the same thing, unless it was you and u just figured it out
<norpan> geoffmcc: Might be, im just thankful you tried to help me. i never gave up =) thanks again!
<SilverFox> Alex___: who cares about 'terms of the law'?  what benefit is there to remove something and claim credit for it?  what is the point?
<Exxon> geoffmcc, what if could messed with bios Gentoo64 gave him green...
<Alex___> SilverFoxIn, In a bad ideology ubuntu!
<nobitanobi> Anyone could help me to uninstall couchdb from Ubuntu?
<geoffmcc> Exxon: im sorry, im not understanding
<Exxon> geoffmcc, i gave pm for gentoo64 not to go for this option ..conseq..but he came up with it..i will thank him and so do will he..:))
<hatch> When I turn my wifi off on my laptop (hardware switch) if i toggle the switch again it still says its shut off.... I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980603  but any updates for Ubuntu 11?
<SilverFox> Alex___: ahh... you're trying to make a point?  That to make something for the benefit of all is 'bad'.  I see.  Well, you cannot legally remove 'credit' from GPL'd software, I think you misunderstood.  You must leave credit for the original authors in place.  you can add/remove/augment and ADD your own name, but you need to maintain credit for the original authors.
<geoffmcc> !offtopic | SilverFox Alex___
<ubottu> SilverFox Alex___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SilverFox> sorry to interupt geoffmcc
<Exxon> hatch, lsusb -v can you paste the output or you can tell us the module has been loaded
<Galvatron> nobitanobi: What's exactly the problem?
<hatch> Exxon: ok I'm on my desktp right now so I cant post it but there is a ton of data printed out here
<hatch> I have to log it to a file to see it all
<Exxon> hatch, are you using external wifi or internal
<yeats> hatch: pipe it to less: 'lsusb -v | less'
<hatch> Exxon: its an internal card - Dell Vostro 3500
<hatch> yeats:  ok
<hatch> ok ill look through here to find the wifi
<Exxon> hatch, can you identify the module if you lspci -v you will get the info
<hatch> Exxon: yeah I'm just saying its printing a lot of information - which part do you need? :)
<brisky> hello, everybody know how to compile the software gyachi on a x64 ?
<KlanGB> Hi! When switch user account from 1 to 2 and then back there is no sound on account 1 after reboot sound back again distr 10.10
<Exxon> hatch, paste the output ..i will have a look
<hatch> Exxon: ok second
<Galvatron> brisky: What does the INSTALL/README say?
<Exxon> brisky, read the Readme after you extract..
<brisky> Galvatron, exxon, i run the ./autogen.sh, then i do ./configure --disable-rpath --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix /usr,  and after i install all dependans (alot) and also find the old version of libgtkhtml2, i finally use Make, but at the end it give me an error
<vinceusesMint> does anyone know if the mint irc channels are down? I need some help, perhaps it isnt mint specific
<Duvrazh> Hello - I have an ubuntu server 11.10 that can see and ping the router, but no other network devices or internet. Can anyone help troubleshoot?
<geoffmcc> brisky: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Exxon> brisky, the version the package is old so complile the package according to you kernel version
<KlanGB> Hi! When switch user account from 1 to 2 and then back there is no sound on account 1 after reboot sound back again . Ubuntu10.10
<brisky> im using 11.10
<venomcode> wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<venomcode> helo
<venomcode> help
<hatch> Exxon: I Pm'd the link to the data you requested
<Si2100> my understanding was .net dosent work on linux or wine
<venomcode> wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables <=== Help
<Exxon> vinceusesMint, ubuntu is a cousin please be free to ask question here
<Si2100> venomcode, my understanding was .net dosent work on linux or wine
<venomcode> hmm
<venomcode> that sucks
<Si2100> i coud be wrong tho,
<venomcode> it means i have to reinstall windows to run this packet sniffer i need
<venomcode> fiddler
<SilverFox> Duvrazh: run 'netstat -nr' you should have a default route in there.
<Si2100> cundt u use a VM machine ?
<SilverFox> Duvrazh: doublecheck it.
<geoffmcc> brisky: article is for 11.04 but works on 11.10 as well -- http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<venomcode> it dosnt catch the packets i need
<inashdeen> hi, how do i edit ubiquity
<Si2100> okie
<venomcode> god i really dont wanna install windows just for this 1 app
<Si2100> venomcode, try installing .net and see what ahppens
<venomcode> ok
<Si2100> when i looked on WineHQ it said it was garbage =/
<taruti> How do I force initrd to include cryptsetup? (I am switching over to an installation that has encrypted root)
<venomcode> it errors when i try
<Si2100> venomcode, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2586
<Galvatron> briskyvinceusesMint: A difference beetwen Ubuntu and Mint is very minor (themes + a few apps), so feel free to ask.
<brisky> geoffmcc,  thanks im trying, i didnt found a ppa of that fork
<Galvatron> vinceusesMint: A difference beetwen Ubuntu and Mint is very minor (themes + a few apps), so feel free to ask.
<venomcode> Wine crashes
<KlanGB> Hi! When switch user account from 1 to 2 and then back there is no sound on account 1 after reboot sound back again distr 10.10
<Exxon> hatch, i saw that i did not find any thing that i want ..dell are you using will go to website of the vendor instead.
<Galvatron> venomcode: As expected, since .NET is not supported by Wine.
<hatch> Exxon: what information did you need?
<venomcode> yea, that means i have to reinstall windows
<venomcode> wow
<hatch> the make of the wifi card?
<merlin2069er> hey is there a way to export a list of software installed from the ubuntu software center?  I just bought a new SSD drive and going to reinstall everything.
<merlin2069er> or almost everything
<Si2100> venomcode, what was the program
<venomcode> fiddler
<Galvatron> venomcode: Or simply use a virtual machine.
<Si2100> yeah thats what i sugested
<venomcode> i tried but it dont pick up the packets i need
<Galvatron> merlin2069er: You might clone the system with Clonezilla
<Si2100> coudnt u try and get the manually ?
<raptor67682> hello world
<KlanGB> Hello people! Can anybody help me????
<Seveas> !anybody | KlanGB
<ubottu> KlanGB: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<merlin2069er> i don't want to use clonezilla want to do a fresh install
<KlanGB> Hi! When switch user account from 1 to 2 and then back there is no sound on account 1 after reboot sound back again distr 10.10
<ceed^> I'm running latest Ubuntu on a laptop with an Intel i5 with GMA 900 graphics. What's the best output to use for video playback. xv, gl. gl2 or something else
<merlin2069er> I'm sure there are a few things broken with my system
<KlanGB> Seveas: Hi! When switch user account from 1 to 2 and then back there is no sound on account 1 after reboot sound back again distr 10.10
<brisky> geoffmcc,  thanks!!
<sovzed> is there any hotkey that takes me to the desktop? minimizes everything, etc?
<Si2100> soved, you might be able to assign one
<raptor67682> sovzed: which Window manager do you have ?
<sovzed> unity
<inashdeen> hi, how can i edit ubiquity?
<KlanGB> Hi! When switch user account from 1 to 2 and then back there is no sound on account 1 after reboot sound back again. Ubuntu 10.10
<Exxon> hatch, Dell Wireless HSPA 2.0 mini-card    this is what you must see the module no
<raptor67682> sovzed: have you tried FLAG(win) + M ?
<loglady> how do i conect to a server
<sovzed> raptor67682:  that takes me to the panel where i can search for things (dunno the name in english :P)
<hatch> Exxon: nope my wifi card according to this is a broadcom BCM4313
<qin> loglady: /connect irc.your_server.org
<Si2100> hatch, mines a BCM4312
<Exxon> Si2100, you can help him...:))
<zaffy> merlin2069er, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4427303#post4427303
<hatch> Si2100: and if you hit the physical toggle switch to shut your wifi off, can you toggle it back and it turns back on again?
<Si2100> Uhh
<hatch> I have to reboot
<Si2100> Yeah
<Si2100> What Dell have u got ?
<hatch> Vostro 3500
<hatch> Ubuntu 11.10
<Si2100> i got a Studio 1558,
<Si2100> sames
<geoffmcc> hatch: are you using the sta drivers or the b43 drivers?
<ghufran> hi. i am behind a proxy. i can access internet through the browsers but not through the terminal.. can someone help me figure it out? im using 11.10
<Si2100> what i've found is that when u press the toggle button, but turns it off and tkaes a few moents to turn back on
<Si2100> evern with reboots
<Gentoo64> ghufran: like what? wget?
<hatch> geoffmcc: brcmsmac is the kernel driver in use it says
<Gentoo64> ghufran: change any programs proxy settings
<hatch> Si2100: yeah this never turns back on
<ghufran> Gentoo64: apt-get install ..
<Si2100> hatch, er.. you could try reinsalling the driver
<Gentoo64> ghufran: not sure about the proxy config for that
<Si2100> hatch, what i also found was that once i installed it left it, cuz of this issue
<hatch> they moved everything around from 10.04 to 11.10 I don't even know where most of the control panel stuff is anymore :)
<geoffmcc> hatch: im not familar with your card, but it is a b43 - i use the firmware-b43-installer package and have no problems with my on/off switch
<nobitanobi> Galvatron: Even though I've removed couchdb (or at least that's what I think) I keep been able to see it by doing couchdb -V
<Si2100> hatch, what you trying to find
<hatch> geoffmcc: ok and I would get that from apt?
<hatch> Si2100: well pretty much any of the advanced config stuff is now gone
<geoffmcc> hatch: yea you can use apt or software center
<Si2100> advnaced config for wireless ?
<hatch> Si2100: anything that was under System > Administration in 10.04
<geoffmcc> hatch: once it downloads the driver it will set it up and activate, just restart
<hatch> ok thanks I'll give that a go
<Si2100> hatch, thats old school, am uysed to the system menu setting in.. 10.10 + Unity
<Si2100> cuz am running Uubuntu 11.10 with Gnome-shell
<hatch> Si2100: yeah so where are those same settings? :)
<Gentoo64> hatch: click your name in the top right
<zaffy> ghufran, take a look here: http://raetsel.wordpress.com/2006/10/29/laptop-build-apt-get-behind-a-proxy/
<sovzed> is there any hotkey that takes me to the desktop? minimizes everything, etc? windowsflag + M wont work, in previous version i could find a button on the startbar that would let me do that
<Bliepo> Hey everyone, I have a problem with unity. I added a zeitgeist ppa to install the Activity Log Manager. Then, an update from the ppa seems to have damaged zeitgeist. Now unity will not  search for apps, or anything else for the matter. Somebody know a fix?
<Si2100> there mixed into system menu
<hatch> yeah the 'System Settings' is very basic compared to what it was before
<Si2100> true,
<Si2100> is the wireless showing up under Network connection ?
<hatch> yup it works now
<Si2100> FTW,
<Si2100> just dont tohc the toggle button
<hatch> Si2100: well which kind of sucks because I loose easily 1.5h of battery in Ubuntu vs Win 7 on this thing
<hatch> so I was hoping to turn it off to save some power
<Si2100> okie,
<Si2100> er.. do it from the dropbox network on the left hand side
<Si2100> cuz the toggle turns off the actual card
<hatch> ohh i see, so do it via software not hardware
<hatch> good idea
<Si2100> yea
<Si2100> But my dells seems to be fine wirth WiFi on all the time
<Si2100> but then i have it pluged in as well...
<ghufran> zaffy, i applied the proxy settings 'globally' but it doesnt appear to work .. its giving an error for some other proxy address !
<KM0201> that kinda makes a difference.. :)
<hatch> :)
<Krenair> When is the eclipse package going to be updated? :/
<Krenair> for natty
<Si2100> hatch, Sorted then xD
<Ashfame> Can't use more than 3.2GB RAM on my 64bit machine
<hatch> Si2100: well the outcome isn't ideal but it'll have to do :D
<Exxon> Si2100, yeh..he did ..:))
<Si2100> hatch, Yeah i now
<hatch> thanks for the help all!
<Si2100> =)
<Bliepo> Ashfame, did you install the 64bit version?
<Ashfame> Bliepo: Yes! 64 bit only. Here is the progress & dump of commands
<Ashfame> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82917/ubuntu-detects-only-3-2gb-ram-on-a-64bit-os
<arejano> server: /server irc.redebr.org
<sovzed> is there any hotkey that takes me to the desktop? minimizes everything, etc? windowsflag + M wont work, in previous version i could find a button on the startbar that would let me do that
<Bliepo> Hmmm, let's see
<Exxon> Ashfame, what does that mean
<Ashfame> Exxon: My 64bit Ubuntu is only using 3.2GB out of 6GB installed
<jcdenton> Hello
<zaffy> ghufran, i have the proxy setting in /etc/profile, in /etc/apt/apt.conf and in /etc/wgetrc and all my problems of proxy disappeared,,, try tweak all three
<hatch> Ashfame: are you on 64bit hardware?
<Exxon> Ashfame, so in any way you are never going to use all the 6gb instead in ubuntu anyway
<magicgerbile> i've got a little problem with flash, i cant click on things in it..
<magicgerbile> any way to work around this
<Ashfame> hatch: yes! I wouldn't have been able to install 64bit OS otherwise
<Ashfame> Exxon: why?
<coolstar> Does anyone know of a good utility for Ubuntu to tether boot an iPhone?
<magicgerbile1> i've tried searching the forums, looks like a common problem but seen no solution so far
<Exxon> Ashfame, if you could know this you could calibrate ubuntu accordingly
<coolstar> I hate having to go to windows to boot my iPod
<ghufran> zaffy: i tried the first step only. but even that fails.. i get a bad url error for the proxy url. the port for proxy is 3128 and my password also contains a '#' character
<inashdeen> is there a way to install kazam on oneiric?
<Bliepo> I think I'll ask my question on the Ubuntu forum. Seems that nobody has a clue
<Ashfame> Exxon: Sorry didn't get it
<magicgerbile> anyone has any idea how to handle the flash issue?
<Bliepo> magicgerbile, it depends, what is your issue?
<Exxon> Ashfame, there is no need to other things are working fine so be with it ...advance and you would understand for you self.
<zaffy> ghufran, is there a syntax problem then?
<Bliepo> oh
<Bliepo> ic
<Ashfame> Exxon, you mean I should be fine with installing 6GB RAM and only be able to use 3.2GB?
<inashdeen> bump
<Bliepo> magicgerbile, does it happen all the time, or only on certain conditions?
<Exxon> Ashfame, even with 32gb that should not be ubuntu's problem should it...
<hatch> Exxon: he is asking why it won't work, not saying that it's ubuntu's falt
<ghufran> zaffy: don't think so .. export http_proxy="http://username:password@cache.cites-u.univ-nantes.fr:3128"
<jpmh> I have a file in the /tmp directory, its permissions are 777 or rwxrwxrwx - I am not the owner, why can I not remove it?
<Ashfame> hatch, thanks for backing me up! I love Ubuntu more than Mac OS :D
 * jadon hi
<Ashfame> I would install Ubuntu even on a MBP, so I don't have anything against Ubuntu
<jadon> how do you direct a message to someone
<escott> jpmh, its called the sticky bit
<Ashfame> I just want to fix it, get up & running
<hatch> jadon:  /msg nickname msg
<Exxon> hatch, i can fix any amount of the ram into my system but really i should know for what purpose and how to utlize it..
<zaffy> ghufran, I mean about the '#' character
<hatch> Exxon: with Windows you just plug it in and it works :)
<hatch> he wants to enable that extra ram
<Ashfame> Exxon: 2GB RAM is not sufficient for 10+ tabs in Chrome.
<jpmh> escot
<ghufran> zaffy: so you suggest i try changing the password? i think i am required to have at least one punctuation .. :S
<Exxon> hatch, fix 4 gb and it will show you something they are happy with that..then why then complain here
<magicgerbile> great
<guntbert> jadon: just put the nick of the person at the begining of your statement
<zaffy> ghufran, if your passwd is something like 'good#morning', everything after good is a comment for the file
<Ashfame> Exxon: Any JAVA based IDE takes 400-500MB RAM, so I need it
<jadon> guntbert like so
<guntbert> jadon: :)
<Ashfame> Exxon: For God sake, where did I even complain?
<jadon> tmg you on?
<hatch> Exxon: sorry I'm not sure what your saying, my computer is using all the supplied ram just fine, his is not - he wants to fix that
<zaffy> ghufran, I don't remember how to enter those special characters
<jpmh> escott: what is the sticky bit and how do I undo it?  Why does it not show when I do an ls -l as something other than rwxrwxrwx then?
<escott> jpmh, you should not undo the sticky bit. it is there for security reasons
<ghufran> zaffy: okay no problem .. i'll try to fix this .. though im surprised that this is an issue!
<glebihan> jpmh, the problem is not with the "sticky" bit, but the permission to delete a file does not depend on the permissions set on a file, but on those set on the folder containing it
<jpmh> escott: is it on the file or the directory?
<Dattilografomat> Can someone help me with Jack audio, please?
<escott> jpmh, do not change the sticky bit settings.
<jpmh> glebihan: ty - that makes more sense
<zaffy> ghufran, by the way, the mods should take effect the next login
<Exxon> hatch, can you elobrate to compile kernel..and some mistake is make there will end up with fried components..can you take that chance
<geoffmcc> !justask | Dattilografomat
<ubottu> Dattilografomat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hatch> Ashfame: sorry I tried, doesn't look like Exxon understands the question
<Vigani> printer cannon mp560 not working with ubuntu 10.11
<Vigani> sory 11.4
<Vigani> sory again 11.10
<Exxon> Ashfame, so you tried to compile kernel
<Dattilografomat> Thanks, geoffmcc! I need help with connecting my usb mic via Jack.
<Ashfame> hatch: yeah me too
<Ashfame> Exxon: No I have the kernel which came with Ubuntu
<jpmh> escott: is the t on the directory the sticky bit - if so - then I do see that it is set - ty
<vicente> need help installing n10 drivers can anyone guide me through it?
<magicgerbile> fixed it by myself, thanks for the help
<Ashfame> Exxon: Didn't modded the system much, pretty much running at default
<Bliepo> Well, if anyone wants to help me, please take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1887281
<Dattilografomat> I use QjackCtl to define the audio input, but it does not work.
<fellayaboy> how do i restart the sound services..it messed up
<Exxon> Ashfame, keep it that way..don't worry ram is not a big issue once you understand you can compile..with good understanding about the hardware.
<escott> jpmh, yes and dont change it
<fellayaboy> my sound kinda froze or stopped responding..how can i restart it
<jase_> fellayaboy: alsactl init
<Dattilografomat> What do you think: what do I have to do?
<Ashfame> Exxon: You mean if I recomplie kernel, it will recognize all the RAM?
<Bliepo> Exxon,  he just wants to fix it. I would be annoyed as well. He payed for it and wants to use it.
<fellayaboy> jase_, this works for 11.04
<fellayaboy> ?
<jpmh> escott: having just reead up on it, I tend to agree with you - ty
<Dattilografomat> (Apparently, no one knows the answer? =-O )
<Exxon> Ashfame, yes but if you mess you you end up some things not working at all.
<Ashfame> Exxon: What about a fresh install?
<jase_> Yep, think so, or try sudo service alsasound restart
<Ashfame> Exxon: But then shouldn't a live run from a bootable USB recognize full 6GB RAM? I have tried that, it doesn't
<Exxon> Ashfame, ubuntu kernel is for any computer simply to install and require very less ram to run..with that power comes responsibllity that you should know
<Dattilografomat> ?
<sovzed> teratoma: sorry didnt see u had answered me, i use ubuntu 11.10, (the question was "how can i enable links in irssi")
<sovzed> woops, wrong channel
<geoffmcc> Ashfame: not to doubt you, but have you run uname -a and assure it is 64bit?
<dr_willis> 64bit from a live usb sees all of my 8gb here
<jay12> hey... I installed xampp and everything is ok except I don't have oracle/OCI8 installed for it... I just want to mess around with a little PHP, this shouldn't be a prob, no?
<Ashfame> Exxon: Yeah why not! And I can see with great knowledge comes great arrogance. You are so not in open source spirit
<Ashfame> geoffmcc: yes I am running 64bit
<Dattilografomat> I think I have to go.
<Dattilografomat> Bye.
<hh> Hi, is there any way to make fluxbox remember the windows it had open when I log out?
<Ashfame> geoffmcc: Tried a lot so far - http://askubuntu.com/questions/82917/ubuntu-detects-only-3-2gb-ram-on-a-64bit-os
<Exxon> Ashfame, after all 8 gb ram is biting you isin't it.
<Bliepo> Exxon & Ashfame, just keep it at that you two
<geoffmcc> Ashfame: yea, i came across that too, just seems like everything i see says if it 64b it should work, unless something is wrong w/ mem... but u said it shows in bios so i am at a loss
<Exxon> k
<geoffmcc> Ashfame: dr_willis says his works so i think you may have a problem with your memory or board
<Ashfame> Bliepo: I am out
<Bliepo> ok
<Ashfame> geoffmcc: yeah! dr_willis?
<Bliepo> Ashfame, perhaps you could also try the LTS version, just to see if it does support the full RAM
<Ashfame> Bliepo: Live boot of 10.10 right? 32 or 64 bit?
<Ashfame> 10.04*
<Bliepo> I'd try 64 bit first, but you could also try 32 if that doesn't work
<coolstar> Or try pae
<Bliepo> It's pae standard
<Ashfame> Bliepo: ok once I try the current 11.10 32 bit ISO, I will do those two too
<Bliepo> Yeah, good luck!
<saulotoledo> People, after a system upgrade my Gnome 3.2 installation do not runs mutter anymore, like XOrg dropped animations support. But I don't have the old xorg.conf file to restore and don't know how to do this now. Already tried fix without success. My computer is a ASUS EEEPC 1005HA netbok running Ubuntu Oineric
<Ashfame> Bliepo: 10.04 32bit should use PAE by itself, right?
<Bliepo> Yes, it does
<Ashfame> Bliepo: Cool! Thanks
<Bliepo> no problem
<sovzed> is there any hotkey that takes me to the desktop? minimizes everything, etc? windowsflag + M wont work, in previous version i could find a button on the startbar that would let me do that
<jase_> sovzed: ctl+alt+d....try that
<sovzed> if i do that it says that im on the desktop but all the windows that i dont have maxmimized appear...so i still have to minimize em
<Krenair> When will the eclipse package be updated for Ubuntu 11.04?
<bruenig> never
<bruenig> muahahaha
<sovzed> why did they remove the button that minimized everything
<bruenig> because they wanted to
<bruenig> muahahaha
<roasted> is Ubuntu unity based on compiz or was it only 11.04 that was?
<jase_> sovzed: you're using Unity?
<jerenept> ?
<sovzed> yes
<jerenept> Ubuntu above 10.10uses compiz for unity
<roasted> Oh. I thought 1104 and 1110 were different
<saulotoledo> bruenig: lol xD
<jase_> I'm not using Unity so can only suggest you have a look at the compizconfig-settings-manger, see if there's anything in the Unity section
<escott> roasted, thats gnome not unity
<roasted> No. I mean unity
<roasted> Unity in 1104 was gtk2 based, 1110 was gtk 3 based
<Si2100> No
<roasted> But I wasn't sure if compiz was used in 1110
<Si2100> 11.10 was GTK with Unity ?
<sovzed> jase_: u use gnome3?
<escott> roasted, but both versions of unity use compiz. gnome switched window managers to mutter
<Si2100> am using Gnome 3
<c_smith> roasted. incorrect, 11.10 uses GNOME3 for the windows, Unity is a Compiz plugin
<sovzed> is it possible to have gnome3 and unity at same time? i mean, both installed and running properly, so u can switch from one to another?
<c_smith> sovzed, it is VERY possible in 11.10
<escott> sovzed, yes install gnome-shell and select what you want at the login screen
<jwtiyar> why i cant install ia32-libs from terminal it say not ??
<jwtiyar> why i cant install ia32-libs from terminal it say not  found package??
<sovzed> ok, i installed gnome3, and when i log out i can choose it, but it never loads, i always get back to unity
<escott> jwtiyar, the 32bit libs have changed with 11.10 see multiarch
<roasted> I am correct. 04 used gtk 2, 10 uses gtk 3. What i'm curious about was compiz.... Not gnome 3
<c_smith> sovzed, to go along with what I and escott have said, I'll say GNOME3 Shell runs really well
<Si2100> Sovzed, u need to uninstall the graphics driv er if its ATI
<sovzed> escott: i already did but when i choose gnome i end up here
<jase_> ia32-libs-multiarch
<sovzed> Si2100: oh, and then reinstall it again?
<roasted> Doesn't help i'm on my phone....
<Si2100> no
<jwtiyar> escott, i installed multiarch but still ask to install ia32libs
<Si2100> uninsatll and leave it, otherwise it breaks
<Si2100> and could result in a reload of Ubuntu
<Si2100> which i learnt the hardway
<escott> sovzed, its possible that gnome3 isn't detecting the video cards
<c_smith> roasted, as people have said, Unity is a Compiz plugin, but I've also read that it's also part GNOME plugin, too
<sovzed> that sucks, hmm how do i uninstall a driver?
<Si2100> go to addition drivers
<Si2100>  and click remove and then reboot
<escott> jwtiyar, if you have an old package that is asking for ia32-libs it needs to be updated to directly request the i386 version of the package you want
<bfreis> hi, I'm trying to launch a virtual server (on eucalyptus) with ubuntu 11.10, but it fails to boot: VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0).
<bfreis> any ideas on what could I do to make it work?
<c_smith> roasted, so, in a sense, everyone here is correct.
<escott> jwtiyar, but you should also be able to install a 32bit program directly by downloading and installing an i386 deb
<jwtiyar> escott, i have 11.10 my ubuntu is 64 bit
<escott> jwtiyar, i know, but you can install i386 on that system see http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.debian.org%2FMultiarch&ei=D1_RTt-rO4X_sQKqxMDrDg&usg=AFQjCNHXzkz3np6hNCRsW5fvVgFfZQVeSw&sig2=_d2a46g3joPUqzCW18WRXw
<escott> jwtiyar, http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch
<jwtiyar> escott, ok thanks i will try now
<saulotoledo> People, somebody help me to debug why my gnome 2.3 do not starts correctily, only at classic session.
<saulotoledo> *3.2
<Si2100> Guys, How do i update gnome-shell from 3.2.1 to 3.3.2 ?
<Si2100> saulotoledo, Check the graphics
<jwtiyar> escott, i installed .deb file and stil ask to install it
<escott> jwtiyar, you can force it to ignore dependencies and manually resolve them with ldd. or get yourself an updated 11.10 compatible .deb
<saulotoledo> Si2100: When this version come to repository. There are a unstable PPA here, but your system can be unstable: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa
<Si2100> saulotoledo, Cool, found the link on google xD
<c3ll> hey guys
<saulotoledo> Si2100: :D
<jwtiyar> escott, warned me i did ignore and install , sorry but i don understand what u talking about i have 11.10
<saulotoledo> Si2100: About the graphics, xorg log file isn't sufficient... where more can I found info about?
<Si2100> er... under system settings, then
<c3ll> does anyone here have any experience using siege? I have been having a problem with it and, socket errors
<Si2100> system informaitomn
<Si2100> i have: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
<Si2100> and Gnome-shell works fine
<escott> jwtiyar, the deb you are downloading is not an 11.10 deb. its an 11.04 or older deb. im not sure where you are getting it from, but that deb is the problem
<Si2100> no ATI crap.. that breaks the system
<Si2100> Awww crap, it broke somink
<jwtiyar> escott, so what i have to do? i got it in ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891513
<orated> I get that my user is not in sudoers list.. This incident will be reported error. How to fix?
<gmzlj> orated: are you in wheel?
<bastidrazor> orated: login through your admin account and add your user to admin group.
<orated> gmzlj: Wheel?
<gmzlj> ubuntu use wheel? or is it renamed?
<escott> jwtiyar, why are you trying to install ia32libs
<escott> gmzlj, admin group
<orated> bastidrazor: How to login to admin account?
<gmzlj> orated: only memebers of the admin group can sudo. guess its admin, not wheel
<bastidrazor> orated: its the username you used when installing Ubuntu.
<dssdsd> ds
<sbram80> hi, can I trouble anyone for a little help please?
<jwtiyar> escott, IAM now trying to cock the ANdroid Rom for my mobile so must i have this to rebuild .
<sbram80> hi, can I trouble anyone for a little help with installation please?
<jase_> sure
<escott> jwtiyar, so what you should do is figure out what 32bit libraries you actually need, and what package they are from and then install them directly like so "apt-get install some_library_package:i386"
<sbram80> k, when i use the disc i reboot to windows change bios etc
<orated> bastidrazor: I did not install it
<escott> jwtiyar, but the instructions you are looking at that are telling you to install ia32libs is out of date
<sbram80> it loads ubuntu to the purple screen, then after maybe 10 seconds the screen goes multi coloured and I have to unplug the PC to restart it
<bastidrazor> orated: then ask the person who did install it. they have access to the admin account.
<gmzlj> orated: someone else's machine then?
<jwtiyar> escott, its problem i dont know what to do , the instruction is closed i cant ask
<sbram80> any thoughts?
<orated> bastidrazor: no, its my machine. I took help to install it. I tried echo, su, sudo ,visudo.. not working
<orated> gmzlj: my machine
<escott> jwtiyar, you only need to install libraries to make a program run
<jase_> sbram80: not many, can you boot from a live cd/usb?
<bastidrazor> orated: is your username the only account on the machine?
<jwtiyar> escott, they are wrote this QUESTION: I am using Ubuntu Linux on a 64-bit Windows PC, and whenever I run 'zipalign' I get an error about "No such file or directory".
<jwtiyar> You need to install the Ubuntu package "ia32-libs".
<jwtiyar>  
<sbram80> it is with the live CD, i can't even run it never mind install it
<escott> jwtiyar, so you either know the name of the program you need to use in which case you can apt-get install program:i386 or you have a deb which you could install forcing dependencies and then identify the missing libraries with ldd
<badbandit> hey so I ran some command I found that enabled me to ctrl+c and ctrl+v using keyboard in terminal... now when running django development server when I tried to end the server with the old ctrl+c, it doesnt work, how can I fix this/
<gmzlj> orated: do you see admin when you run groups?
<jwtiyar> escott, whats ldd ?
<gmzlj> orated: from the command line?
<Phibs> Are there MySQL 5.5 packages for 11.10 ?
<escott> jwtiyar, run "ldd /bin/bash" and it tells you what libraries the bash executable depends upon
<jwtiyar> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/750819/
<sbram80> I'm def not hopeless on computers but i'm a WIN7 user, I have had ubuntu installed in the past on this PC, but I have a new HDD since then, but even when I try to install to the old HDD it does the same
<jase_> so it won't even boot from the CD? you can't get to the desktop running from the live CD?
<orated> bastidrazor: One more user gmzlj: No, I don't see admin. I see my name and other username
<escott> jwtiyar, i dont know what you are trying to do. and i dont know where you are seeing these instructions, but they are wrong for 11.10
<sbram80> I even try to install via Windows and when it says you must now restart your PC to complete installation it still tries to load then the crazy coloured screen pops up, no can't get to the desktop
<bastidrazor> orated: is the other user the admin account?
<gmzlj> orated: you need to get yourself in the admin group
<orated> bastidrazor: How to check that?
<jwtiyar> escott, so sorry , thank u very much
<bastidrazor> orated: login to it and try using sudo.
<orated> gmzlj: Yes, wondering
<jase_> I'm not in the admin group and I can sudo ok
<bastidrazor> jase_: are you using ubuntu?
<raptor67682> hello world
<gmzlj> jase_: do you have wheel?
<jase_> nope
<orated> bastidrazor: No password of that user
<sbram80> I d/loaded [ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386], installed to CD with IMGburn and powerISO but doesn't get past the first purple loading screen with the small USB like symbol at the bottom
<bastidrazor> orated: are you using ubuntu?
<escott> !xy | jwtiyar if you can explain what you are actually trying to do (not the i need ia32libs part but the part before that) then someone may be able to help
<ubottu> jwtiyar if you can explain what you are actually trying to do (not the i need ia32libs part but the part before that) then someone may be able to help: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<orated> bastidrazor: Yes!
<orated> bastidrazor: Ubuntu 11.10
<jase_> sbram80:  maybe try reburning to another disc if you've not already
<ruser> hey gusy, i was tryign to reecover usb, long story short i overwrote the partinting on my hdd, and already rebooted, any way for me to recover it?
<sbram80> ah, i have tried several discs, tried 11.04 too
<escott> !nomodeset | sbram80 have you tried this
<ubottu> sbram80 have you tried this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<orated> bastidrazor: Let me see if I can login to that user account
<sbram80> even tried USB, still the same
<jase_> ok, sounds like ubottu's ideas worth a try
<jwtiyar> escott, iam trying repackaging an ROM to my Android phone so it ask me to install ia32libs , i dont know why he need this .
<sbram80> I shall have a look ubottu
<escott> jwtiyar, and thats what you need to figure out then. you need some program in ia32libs (possibly this zipalign program) but ia32libs does not exist. figure out what you need from ia32libs and install it directly
<orated> bastidrazor: I don't see admin under groups. I cannot login with other username on this system. Sudo, su, visudo, echo is giving me permission denied error
<jwtiyar> escott, yesss i have to zipallign my app so it this ia32
<raptor67682> hello world
<cablop> how hard is to clone a linux partition?
<Krenair> When will the eclipse package be updated for Ubuntu 11.04?
<jerenept> printf("hello world!\n");
<cablop> i want to move the rot partition to a diferent hard disk , root partition is on a lvm volume
<jerenept> You can use GParted to do that cablop
<jwtiyar> escott, but i dont know why need ia32
<escott> jwtiyar, and do you have a zipalign binary or installer? have you checked for an updated installer or a 64bit version
<jerenept> I think, never did it with lvm
<bastidrazor> orated: ask the person who helped you install it.
<cablop> gparted never recognized my lvm partitions...
<raptor67682>   echo "hello world"
<cablop> gparted never recognized my lvm partitions... jerenept
<escott> cablop, the problem with moving a root partition is you have to update things like fstab
<jwtiyar> escott, i dont understand :(
<cablop> escott: yes i know, it is not problem i can update them...
<bastidrazor> orated: is this a VPS?
<escott> cablop, well its easy to clone. you could do it with dd, or use a higher level tool like lvm snapshots or clonezilla
<cablop> my plan is clone the boot partition to the second disk, create a new swap, update both things
<orated> bastidrazor: Yes
<cablop> escott: but i am afraid that dd depends on the healthy state of the target disk... one damaged sector and i'm done :S
<dark> i'm using ubuntu 11.04. how can I install the mplayer plugin for firefox? there is no mozilla-mplayer package. (also, on chromium). i'm currently using totem plugin
<bastidrazor> orated: vps.. then ask the provider.
<Kimble> hi. Running 11.10 headless, accessing CLI over SSH.   I've just inserted an SD card into the server - how do I mount it?
<xy> oh, ubottu has saved my name :), but its about a newb problem >:-(
<escott> cablop, the drive should be capable of remapping a bad sector or two. if its not then its not a drive you can trust
<MeQuerSat> Kimble, how many harddrives are connected?
<Kimble> Just the internal SATA drive, and the SD card.
<escott> jwtiyar, what command are you running prior that tells you to install ia32libs
<MeQuerSat> good chance the SD card is under /dev/sdb1
<cablop> escott: i planned to clone the volume, via lvm, then rename them, and restart, i tested it even inside encrypted partitions and it worked :)
<bastidrazor> Kimble: its possible it mounted it automagically. look in /media or /mnt
<Kimble> the only thing in /media is cdrom.  nothing in /mnt
<Reikoku> Hi, can anyone tell me if there's a ppa for fglrx beta?
<glebihan> dark, I think the package for that is gecko-mediaplayer
<sbram80> that tutorial just makes my mind bend :(
<MeQuerSat> Kimble, do a sudo ls -a /dev/
<orated> bastidrazor: Why only admin/provider can help here?
<bastidrazor> Kimble: sudo fdisk -l ..that'll show any drive connected
<bastidrazor> orated: because you don't have physical access and you don't own it.
<jwtiyar> escott, when i want to ziallign all apps
<MeQuerSat> fdisk -l is even better :)
<te> dark: I think mplayer plugin has been replace by the totem plugin
<orated> bastidrazor: I've physical access to my system. I'm a user of the system
<dark> glebihan, no chromium/webkit version?
<escott> MeQuerSat, /proc/partitions. fdisk cannot understand gpt
<cablop> escott... seems interesting, but, isn't just ok to just cp -Rp /boot /boot_new  ??
<orated> bastidrazor: Can VPS name help?
<dark> te, totem was default since at least 6.06 .. so it's not really a replacement
<MeQuerSat> escott, why are you telling me that? :o
<bastidrazor> orated: no.
<Kimble> Aha, I think it's /dev/mmcblk0
<glebihan> dark, it's in the same package (see the package description for the list of supported browsers)
<Kimble> Yes, the filesystem type matches the medium.
<jase_> cablop: thats pretty much what I'd do
<escott> cablop, sure but use cp -ax instead of p
<MeQuerSat> Kimble: thats a weird place, I would have expected /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdc1
<jwtiyar> escott, this http://paste.ubuntu.com/750843/
<escott> MeQuerSat, because advising people to use fdisk is inappropriate for some systems
<cablop> escott why -ax?
<dark> somethign that bugs me is that ubuntu documentation is often outdated. like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<escott> cablop, you dont want symlinks dereferenced
<bastidrazor> orated: its possible you're using a derivative of ubuntu or a tweaked version. Ubuntu gives the username used during installation as the admin user.
<MeQuerSat> escott, I know gdisk gives gpt partitions too, but we were talking about a SD-card, do you think that has a GPT partition? no...
<bastidrazor> escott: for ubuntu it isn't.
<Kimble> Ok. how do I mount this partition now?  Additional Q: should ubuntu support FAT16 by default?
<cablop> escott: right... but why i left p out of the parameters? i need to keep both permissions and acls
<MeQuerSat> Kimble: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdcard
<MeQuerSat> replacing /dev/sdb1 with the appropriate device location
<te> Kimble: Yes fat16 is supported
<bastidrazor> Kimble: it does. create a mountpoint, an empty directory, then sudo mount /dev/sd?? /mountpoint
<escott> MeQuerSat, in that case its fine. i wasn't following the chain. i just see a lot of fdisk -l thrown around and its usually people who aren't aware of /proc/partitions
<thomedy> im trying to find my php.ini file..i waas told it would be in /etc/php5/apache
<thomedy> i dont have apache i have cli and conf.d
<thomedy> what am i missing
<jase_> locate?
<escott> cablop, -p is preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps. but does not preserve links
<glebihan> dark, well that documentation is community-maintained, so when you see a page that's outdated you can update it ;)
<jakupl> Hey people. I'm trying to setup a DNS server, but I need some clarification on the zone files and how it all works.
<thomedy> jase is that for me?
<jase_> yep, sorry
<cablop> escott can i use it in combination with ax?
<escott> cablop, read the man page -a is preserve=all
<enav> hello im installed the application Autojump from the software center but it wont work
<thomedy> thank you... i hear there was more than one php.ini
<thomedy> is that true
<dark> glebihan, you're right, but any user that sees this just sees it's from help.ubuntu.com (therefore seemingly official), but is also really outdated
<jakupl> Does anyone have experience with DNS servers?
<enav> this site says the solution but i dont understand https://github.com/joelthelion/autojump/issues/65
<almoxarife> jakupl: you need a full blown out dns server or you want to cache?
<cablop> escott:  hmmm, it makes me wonder about one thing... i moved the home folder to another partition but with cp -p not that command... making me wonder if that thing is working as expected... :S
<escott> cablop, any symlinks got dereferenced in doing that
<Kimble> Hi. It tells me I must specify the filesystem type.
<jakupl> almoxarife: I'm not sure... cache I think. I only want it to affect external domains. I just want faster DNS, so I figured it would help to use my local ubuntu server as DNS server
<gener1c> is there a way to check howmuch b/w a single run of an app i wrote eats?
<cablop> does a clean home use symlinks?
<cablop> escott:  does a clean home use symlinks?
<te> jakupl: You have a router?
<jakupl> yes
<bastidrazor> cablop: no.
<te> jakupl: Should have a caching dns server on it.
<Kimble> also, do i mount the root device (ie. mmcblk0) or the partition (mmcblk0p1)?
<cablop> bastidrazor: nice... i created the /home... ah, but i started one gnome session... maybe that  thing...
<almoxarife> jakupl: I got a link for you, let me find it
<te> jakupl: They usually all do, just set your router's IP as nameserver and see.
<bastidrazor> jakupl: there is a #ubuntu-server channel that may be able to help.
<Reikoku> Hi, can anyone tell me if there's a ppa for fglrx beta?
<Kimble> nvm, answered my own question :)
<cablop> escott: meaning those symlinks become plain files or copies of the referenced files... right?
<escott> cablop, you are probably ok. symlinks are more common in /usr/bin and /etc a few userspace tools but not many
<escott> cablop, yes duplicated files
<Scott_S> Reikoku: I assume you're trying to install AMD's drivers?
<jase_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/UnityWithFglrxBeta
<jakupl> te: are you sure? I tried to run the grc DNS-benchmark utility, and I updated my resolv.conf from that, because there was another DNS server that was faster than my routers.
<cablop> escott: but if some files are "system" files then... in case of upgrading i get the old ones...
<cablop> anyway...
<cablop> in case of problem i can recreate the user... i guess
<almoxarife> jakupl: resolv.conf gets rewrote by network manager
<emanuelsalvato> hola
<Kimble> Karma ++ to those who helped me so promptly and courteously. Peace, amigos :)
<jakupl> no I'm running arch on my desktop.. I figured all that out, but I have an ubuntu server where I would like to put DNS server onto.
<jakupl> almoxarife
<emanuelsalvato> hello my name is emanuel an rosario argentina
<cablop> hi
<escott> cablop, the only other thing i can think that you might need to do is invalidate the ureadahead cache but that should happen automatically
<jase_> hola
<almoxarife> jakupl: look at the 'dnsmasq' package
<Varazir> Do scripts in /etc/rd6.d/ have to look in a certan way ?
<Scott_S> Jakupl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<emanuelsalvato> hola jase
<cablop> escott: mmm, ok, :)
<emanuelsalvato> alguien habla en español?
<escott> !es | emanuelsalvato
<ubottu> emanuelsalvato: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cablop> escott: ok, then, i can use gparted to clone some partitions and try to... sigh.... i get scared, xD
<almoxarife> !info dnsmasq | jakupl
<ubottu> jakupl: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.57-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<cablop> escott: afaik, if i open remotely the gparted it is going to access the remote drives machines, not the loval ones, right?
<Reikoku> Scott_S: Correct
<Reikoku> Scott_S: I want to install AMD's latest unstable drivers, to see if they've fixed the hibernate on 6310s yet
<ergj-> im think im having probems with wpa2-personal
<glebihan> Varazir, no script should be put directly in /etc/rc6.d, those should only be symlinks to scripts in /etc/init.d. Also those scripts are sysvinit scripts, which is the old init system. Ubuntu now uses upstart instead so you should probably look into that. What are you trying to do exactly ?
<jakupl> almoxarife: isn't that meant for the desktop computer, and not the server?
<almoxarife> jakupl: I would think it runs on a server just fine, it does not have gui interface, all conf setup
<ergj-> i see all the places i can connect to but i cant make a connection
<Scott_S> Reikoku: I am unaware of how to install beta drivers, unless there is an installer included with the drivers in the download. I am searching right now though.
<Varazir> glebihan: I have a script if the kernel or the initrd.img has changed and upload them to my PXE server, I would like to run that script on shutdown
<ergj-> where im trying to connect to uses aes
<almoxarife> jakupl: from what you said about faster, you need to know what/who are the fastest dns servers around your physical location if 'speed' is the issue though
<Reikoku> Scott_S: I know I can get them from AMD, but obviously then I'd have to remove the drivers from the Ubuntu repository which would be a pain
<glebihan> Varazir, then you should definitely look into upstart : upstart.ubuntu.com
<Scott_S> Reikoku: You would have to remove them either way. Adding a ppa simply requires you to 'apt-get install' the drivers afterwards, which would be the same thing as downloading and installing them afaik.
<Varazir> glebihan: ok thanks
<Reikoku> Scott_S: Is it as simple as apt-get remove fglrx?
<jakupl> almoxarife: Yes. I have checked that using the DNS benchmark utility from grc.com, but I figured that the fastest option would be, to have a local DNS server.
<Scott_S> reikoku: I can't say for sure, but I would believe that if you attempted to install a newer version of the drivers via the installer, it would automatically update the old ones.
<almoxarife> jakupl: I have several local dns servers, they are not all fast, the beauty of dnsmasq is that with multiples servers listed it hits them all and the fastests wins, dnsmasq ignores the slow ones :)
<DrSlony> What the hell is wrong with Ubuntu iso servers? No only do they cut me off 2-5% into the download, but wget --trust-server-names http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest also downloads to ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso which is what the 32 bit one should download to.
<Scott_S> DrSlony: It is always highly recommended to use the torrent downloads, as it decreases load on the servers.
<Reikoku> Scott_S: Well, I normally use Arch, and there I can just run the installer, but I'm not sure how it will interact with apt if I do that
<DrSlony> Scott_S ok but thats not the point.
<almoxarife> !info namebench
<ubottu> namebench (source: namebench): DNS benchmark utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1+dfsg-2 (oneiric), package size 346 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<Reikoku> i.e. if apt still thinks I have the old version, will it 'upgrade' me to the next release even if it's older than the one I install
<glebihan> DrSlony, I think you're missing quotes around the URL
<almoxarife> !info namebench | jakupl
<ubottu> jakupl: please see above
<Scott_S> DrSlony: Load on the servers can cause that issue. To be honest, it's either a problem with your connection, or an overload on their servers. I know I never get over 3Mbps on their direct downloads.
<DrSlony> Scott_S no its got nothing to do with my connection
<DrSlony> i get almost 6Mbps as I should
<Scott_S> DrSlony: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<DrSlony> until it cuts me off
<glebihan> DrSlony, without the quotes the URL is but at the first "&" sign, ie  http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop
<DrSlony> ah, good point!
<glebihan> s/but/cut
<DrSlony> :]
<almoxarife> jakupl: with namebench, you will have a list of the fastest and closest dns servers, then with that info you can tweak dnsmasq or your router even
<DrSlony> second complaint was my fault
<Scott_S> DrSlony: The only thing I can think of is server load. I personally never use direct downloads and so haven't had that issue for a long time.
<DrSlony> Scott_S third time lucky
<emet> how do I play back PCM audio from the command (eg: where is /dev/dsp)?
<emet> command line*
<raptor67682> emet: what would you mean?
<escott> emet, check in /dev/audio
<escott> emet, rather /dev/snd
<DrSlony> I need to compile my program to work in all sorts of ubuntu versions, is this possible without installing each version in a vm?
<Scott_S> DrSlony: I am unsure of how to create a .deb installer from a compiled source, however let me do a quick search and I'll return findings asap.
<Scott_S> DrSlony: Is this what you're looking to do? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<raptor67682> Scott_S: that is not so easy
<DrSlony> Scott_S very nice of you :] i can google too, but it would be better if an ubuntu user suggests some best-course-of-action, as a non-ubuntu user i wont know if what i find is the optimal way
<Scott_S> DrSlony: I personally do use Ubuntu, however I don't have an extremely wide range of knowledge, I just know the basic things and know what to search for. =P
<emet> escott: can't get it to work
<emet> what happened to /dev/dsp?
<raptor67682> emet: you would not want to use Alsa by the way?
<sbram80> is it possible to install ubuntu via a Virtual prog, ie VMware player or Virtualbox?
<Scott_S> raptor67682: Might not be very easy, but that tutorial seems to have a pretty straight-forward/intermediate way of doing it.
<raptor67682> emet: for alsa, you need only hw:1   for 1 the device audio number
<escott> sbram80, yes
<sbram80> to a physical HDD i mean
<Scott_S> sbram80: Do you mean to install it to the VM, or from the VM?
<DrSlony> sbram80 what do you mean via?
<sbram80> yes via, i am having trouble from the live disc and USB
<DrSlony> thanks Scott_S, looks like what i need
<Scott_S> sbram80: It's possible to use a physical hard drive in VMWare, which I believe could be used to fully install Ubuntu to the hard drive.
<DrSlony> sbram80 vm still needs a live cd/usb
<sbram80> can't I use the ISO?
<Scott_S> sbram80: However, it's highly not recommended to so. What issue are you having installing from USB/CD?
<sbram80> I get the crash (multi coloured screen) when I try to install, soon after the Live CD has started
<emet> raptor67682: how do I write() to alsa?
<DrSlony> sbram80 can you try again and write down any error messages?
<escott> sbram80, thats video card thing. it won't be any better outside the vm
<escott> sbram80, what video card do you have
<DrSlony> escott actually it probably would work fine in a vm, but installing to a real hdd via vm if even possible sounds dangerous
<sbram80> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 got this tutorial from ubottu but I don't understand it
<edbian> sbram80, can I get some background info?
<escott> DrSlony, it is possible (and there is nothing wrong with using a vm on a raw partition
<edbian> sbram80, what are you trying to do?
<Varazir> glebihan: something like this http://pastebin.com/Uc7NF16Y
<Varazir> ?
<edbian> Varazir, talking to me?
<sbram80> sure, I'm 31, I didn't go to college, just went straight into work and now I run my own business
<glebihan> Varazir, yes looks good
<edbian> sbram80, haha
<sbram80> lol, jk, get the info now
<DrSlony> escott but wont the choice of drivers/modules/whatnot of the installed ubuntu be tailored to the vm's virtual hardware specs instead of his real pc's?
<Scott_S> edbian: He is unable to install Ubuntu from CD/USB, it crashes upon bootup, so he wants to install directly to the HDD from a VM.
<Varazir> edbian: no to glebihan :)
<Varazir> glebihan: Ok
<edbian> Varazir, :)
<edbian> Scott_S, can that be done?
<sbram80> got the ATI Radeon HD 5450
<Scott_S> edbian: Yes, it can. VMWare Workstation has the ability to use physical hard drives, and partition them as required.
<edbian> sbram80, so are you trying to boot the liveCD or the liveCD on a vm?
<daviddoria_> Is there a way to put a system monitor in a panel? All of the ones I see are "widgets" that are giant things that float around the screen
<sbram80> I thought I configured VMware correctly to use one of my HDD, but there is no change on the partition I am trying to install to so I don't think it's working
<sbram80> I'm using the ISO 11.10
<emet> does "beep" work for anyone
<raptor67682> emet: it works
<raptor67682> you can use a bash script to make it work or apt-get install beep
<raptor67682> (and $  beep). you ought to change alsamixer and chck the sound volume of beep
<escott> DrSlony, yes, but it is possible to get ubuntu to boot both ways. although I wasn't responding to that part of his question as I got it after my first response. i was responding to the "can i install ubuntu in a vm question"
<daviddoria_> I need to be able to see it on top of my programming environment
<DrSlony> escott he didnt ask "in a vm", he asked "via vm"
<DrSlony> so if ubuntu does any hardware-tailoring, i dont think an installation via vm will work when booted from the real pc
<kurtosis> uit
<kurtosis> quit
<sbram80> yeh, so instead of "installing" to a Virtual Disc it'd be to my actual Physical HDD
<DrSlony> i dont think thats in your best interest sbram80 :]
<Scott_S> sbram80: I highly suggest just trying and getting the CD/USB installer to work. There are too many issues that could occur by installing it from VM.
<meerkats> what does ~/local mean? how do I access it?
<DrSlony> rather sort out your graphical glitch.
<meerkats> i mean the ~
<sbram80> oh :(
<Scott_S> meerkats: ~ means the user's home directory.
<zenrox> meerkats, ~ = /home/yourusername/
<Scott_S> meerkats: ~ generally revers to /home/USER/
<sbram80> it's just the tutorial I was sent isn't clear to my tiny mind
<escott> DrSlony, and he clarified that later
<jase_> sbram80: you could try the minimal install iso see if that works, least it'd give you a command line to install the ubuntu-desktop from
<martian> Today I decided to apply some updates to my 11.10 server including a mysql-server5.5 update. The update seems to be stalling. I've tried applying it a few times, and now mysql won't start. What can I do?
<sbram80> what's that jase?
<Scott_S> sbram80: You can install Ubuntu's ISO to a USB by downloading Univeral USB Installer, then selecting the ISO and the USB drive: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<DrSlony> sbram80 i glanced at the link you pasted, and it seems relevant.
<ToonTownStone> Hullo. Im trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on diffrent computers that already ran ubuntu without any issues. But now i keep hetting an I/O error while install. What am I doing wrong?? Plz help meh.
<sbram80> It does the same via USB though
<DrSlony> so just edit the grub line or whatever ubuntu uses to use the safest vga option
<Scott_S> ToonTownStone: If you are using a CD, the CD may not have burned correctly.
<ergj-> i need helping getting my wireless working with wpa2-personal aeu
<bastidrazor> ToonTownStone: I/O error sound like a disc issue. not a computer one
<ergj-> im seeing all the possible placing to connect to fine
<helo> is it possible for me to install ubuntu on another partition from within ubuntu on one partition?
<ergj-> just not making a connection
<ToonTownStone> i burned it 6 times on 4 diffrent DVD and CD types at 4x with image burn nothing helps...
<ToonTownStone> and i re-downloaded the iso twice.
<escott> helo, you could see if there is an ubuntu-bootstrap, alternately you could try some kind of debian-bootstrap and switch over (which would not be supported)
<Scott_S> ToonTownStone: I Suggest trying to install from USB, if it is available to you.
<ToonTownStone> i tried that; kernel panic.
<bastidrazor> ToonTownStone: md5 sum the disc after burning
<helo> escott: is it better supported to install from within windows?
<ToonTownStone> my BIOS cant boot from USB thought. I did that too.
<bastidrazor> ToonTownStone: burn at the slowest speed. but md5'ing the disc after burning is crucial
<escott> helo, if there is not a bootstrap system the supported install method is a usb stick or bootable cd
<ToonTownStone> Someone poste on a forum having same issue that it works with the alternate cd but whats the diffrence? i burned it at 4x
<escott> helo, it looks like there is a package though its called bootstrap-base
<bastidrazor> ToonTownStone: did you md5 sum the disc regardless of burn speed?
<ToonTownStone> yeh...
<helo> i'm familiar with setting up debian chroots via debootstrap, i'll try that route, thanks
<no-name-> how do I change the default program to open a file with nautilus?
<ToonTownStone> I had ubuntu running before but that disc i used the first time doesnt work anymore either
<cablop> escott but.... the problem is... how can i copy the root partition from an external filesystem?
<ToonTownStone> People say its either a RAM issue or.. use alternate image...
<zivester> does anyone know how to allow my laptop screen brightness to be allowed to go to full power, even when unplugged... the max brightness when unplugged and plugged in is different... thinkpad, using the fn+ keys
<raptor67682> ToonTownStone: kernel panic is always difficult thing.. takes time to solve
<escott> cablop, i dont understand the question
<ergj-> zivester , what gui are you using?
<cablop> escott i want to copy the / partition to the new disk, should i do that from another linux, e.g. a live CD?
<ergj-> kde gnome etc?
<raptor67682> helo: I think that it is not however maybe with virtualbox?
<ToonTownStone> raptor67682, i get kernel panic only when trying to install over USB drive. what about the alternate disc?
<escott> cablop, the partition you are copying should not be mounted rw at the time you are copying it.
<civilorange> doodle with people 1 on 1 with people across the internet! www.PaintAcquaint.com kinda like omegle or chatroulette
<zivester> ergj- xfce
<ergj-> oh crap
<ergj-> i dont know if it has any power management
<MrStein> How can the squashfs image be recompressed to XZ/LZMA?  unsquashfs/mksquashfs ?
<escott> cablop, a livecd would work to keep it ro, or you could boot to single user mode and keep it mounted ro
<jase_> Yeah it does, mine's working
<ToonTownStone> Whats the ubuntu alternate disc ._.?
<zivester> the brightness adjusts fine.. im just talking about max brightness when plugged in vs. on battery.. when plugged in, its so much brighter at max
<ergj-> yes it does
<ergj-> know where setting manager is?
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: it lacs the gui installer and you can't test ubuntu on it.
<daviddoria_> In KDE, all of my virtual desktop seem to be the same - that is, if i have a program open in one of them, I see it in all of them. How do I make them separate?
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: but it's faster
<ergj-> zivester , know where setting manager is?
<jase_> zivester: have you got xfce-power-manager installed
<zivester> ya, its not in there.. tried it all
<tanath> is it just me or does gedit have no means of telling what file is open? i have to identically named files open and i need the full path to each so i can tell what's where.
<tanath> *two
<tanath> i opened them from recent history, so i have no idea which is which
<jase_> maybe it's a bios setting?
<ergj-> xfce may not be laptop friendly
<zivester> maybe i need to reboot for it to take effect, be right back
<tanath> and lsof doesn't show gedit having them open
<sbram80> ok, putting it on a USB stick now, so do I just press button, then hit F6 the choose NOMODESET or is it more complicated than that?
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, could it solve the I/O error? and after the installation is everything the same as when i install it over the live cd?
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: not sure, and yes
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: Are you sure that the ubuntu download is not corrupted?
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: have you checked the md5
<gmcdonald> cant remember who helped me in here, but thanks, SSDs in a RAID 1 configured as 60Gb swap and 40GB /tmp and it flies
<bindi> sounds like a huge waste of ssd
<bergmann> hi there!
<jakupl> how do I use ubottu?
<gmcdonald> bindi: why do you say that?
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell jakupl about factoids
<ubottu> jakupl, please see my private message
<sbram80> rub the lamp
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, Yes. and i diwnloaded it multiple times on diffrent computers...
<bergmann> i have a strange problem with my hp 710 C printer: since the upgrade to 11.10 it doesn't work anymore...
<bastidrazor> jack^_: read your pm from ubottu and you'll be an expert
<bergmann> neither hp-setup nor even lsusb(!) find it!
<sbram80> ok, putting it on a USB stick now, so do I just press button, then hit F6 the choose NOMODESET or is it more complicated than that?
<ToonTownStone> Then i diwnloaded 10.04 and 9.10 and all the three versions give meh the I/O error.
<jase_> sbram80, looks to be all you need to do
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: and you altso checked cd integrity?
<ToonTownStone> downloaded* sorreh
<bergmann> lsusb just gives me Bus 005 Device 002: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: just making sure
<cablop> ok escott thanks
<sbram80> k, thx, see ya on the other side
<jase_> good luck
<tanath> does gedit have no means of telling what file is open? i have two identically named files open and i need the full path to each so i can tell what's where. i opened them from recent history, so i have no idea which is which.
<bergmann> does anybody have an idea how i can fix my printer?
<zivester> found it... was in my Bios, had to change Display Brightness from "Normal" to "High" which allows it to remain at the max setting when unplugged... probably going to kill my battery
<sbram80> haha, next time we speak could be from Linux
<ergj-> im having problems making a wrieless connection with a linksys usb adpator using ndiswrapper i installed my xp drivers correctly cause i can see all the possible places i can connect to i think its a probably with the wpa2-personal aeu
<jakupl> bastidrazor: thanks.. I always forget.
<tanath> bergmann, try reinstalling the drivers?
<ergj-> anyone???
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, i used this finction at startup to check the disc for errors after checking md5 and it said my disc is100% ok.
<bergmann> wia synaptic?
<bergmann> *via
<ToonTownStone> function*
<ergj-> i have the wpa package install also
<ergj-> installed*
<bergmann> the printer just worked with 11.04 :-), i had to install no driver :-)
<tanath> hm
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: ok. What error are you getting, exactly?
<ToonTownStone> it says:
<bergmann> there are some hp-tools installed though
<bergmann> but they just give me error:  No devices found.
<tanath> derp. solved my prob. too many windows open. path on taskbar
<ergj-> ill ask another time
<jase_> bergmann: is it a USB printer? if so try lsusb on the command line to see if it's been detected
<tanath> bergmann, nothing else changed? you sure it's on and plugged in?
<mikeg3> Hi..I am running Ubuntu 11.10 in a Parallels 7 VM with Mac Lion 10.7 as host.  I can't seem to get ubuntu to update from Terminal.  Is the command "sudo aptitude install update"?  And do I need to be root?
<bergmann> yes, it is a usb printer
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, [Errno 5] Input/Output error. This particular error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk.
<Gentoo64> mikeg3: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<bergmann> when i enter lsusb and plug the printer in/out this line changes:
<bergmann> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port
<sbram80> On a quick side note, if I uninstalled my Graphics Card from the Device manager, restarted PC and installed Ubuntu, would that work perhaps, because the card prob wouldn't install til Windows restarted, or would it?
<ToonTownStone> jakupl,  It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers)
<Gentoo64> mikeg3: yes you need sudo or root
<ToonTownStone> jakupl,  to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or to move the system to a cooler environment.
<bergmann> tried it on another device (also ubuntu 11.10), reproducable
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, that's all.
<jase_> sbram80: nope, just coz windows doesn't know about the card doesn't effect linux
<bastidrazor> mikeg3: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<jase_> bergmann: looks like it's being detected but not as a HP Printer
<bergmann> yes...
<bergmann> ubuntu printer setup finds a parallel port printer
<cablop> escott... i am reading that i can move the volume to other disk while running the system o.O
<sbram80> i guess, so short of removing the card to install i'm just gonna have to plod along
<bergmann> but the printing itself doesnt work
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: Yes. That is pretty nasty. I would not think that the alternate cd would help, but I might be mistaken.
<cablop> escott: because it is an lvm thing, nice! xD
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: when are you getting the error?
<sbram80> bcos it installed with my old nvidia
<nux_> hey can someone help me with the trouble i'm having with my pulseaudio server?
<jase_> can try nux_
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: is it just in the middle of the install process?
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, I'm going to try the Alternate DVD tomorrow. I can't access my PC right now but the Alternate DVD is the only thing i did not try yet. I tried to replace SATA cables, disk drive + optical drives. and like just before the process bar gets in the middle...
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: how about ram?
<OODavo> Under Ubuntu 11.10, I have a Compose key mapped (to Caps Lock) using the GNOME keyboard preferences; I also have ibus enabled, for Japanese input. The Compose key only appears to work in GTK-based applications, having no effect in other apps. This appears to be caused by ibus, since running with XMODIFIERS="" repairs the Compose key, while of course disabling Japanese input.
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: how many ram cards do you have inserted?
<ToonTownStone> tried that too.
<ToonTownStone> 2
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, 2 1GB DDR3
<usagiakumu> roflmao http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity fucking proof everyone hates the piece of vile shit and vomit that is Unity, maybe you devs will listen PEOPLE FUCKING HATE UNITY trash this piece of shit
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: nice
<OODavo> What's the correct way to configure Compose and ibus to work simultaneously?
<nux_> jase_: thanks well ubuntu 11.10 doesn't have the padevchooser anymore, wich worked perfectly. so i have to use pavucontrol, which plays sound but lets flash videos freeze. it only works, if i reboot the audio server.. any suggestions?
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: have you tried an usb install?
<Zeranoe> Hey. I downloaded the 32-bit firefox, which reports it at i686, yet file shows it as i368, is file wrong or is mozilla?
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, I tried to put 1 out, change skots, try the other one and replace both but that didnt help.
<godofmischief> anyone here have any experience with compiz fusion on a ubuntu virtal box?
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, USB install crashes with kernel panic.
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: theyre both 32 bit
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: srsly?
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, Yep.
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: Yes, but they are different, I'm wondering which I should name it as.
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: what do you mean name it?
<piotr_> godofmischief: tried it out once, yeah
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: You are able to boot into the live environment right?
<ToonTownStone> I created te USB stick with this ultimate usb creator from www.pendrivelinux.com... tried 3 diffrent sticks
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: where are you reading the info from? Afaik ubuntu is i386 but it would be i686 now idk
<godofmischief> piotr_, i can't really get any of the animations to work, im assuming its because i can't enable 2D graphics acceleration
<Gentoo64> could be*
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, it boots and i can enter the live environnement but installation fails.
<jase_> nux: flash freezes? are you changing sinks or is flash just freezing regardless
<godofmischief> piotr_, i have the settings manager, i can configure it, but they don't seem to be working.
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: file reports: Intel 80386
<piotr_> godofmischief: do you have the newest vb-version?
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: what are you actually concerned about?
<godofmischief> piotr_, if that's not part of the updated files with the package then possibly not.
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: what computer are you using?
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: I'm just wondering if I can trust file
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: homebuilt?
<Lasers> Zeranoe: How are you downloading Firefox? You shouldn't do it directly off the the website. That's Windows's way.
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: im confused lol, did you install it from ubuntu repo? yeah id trust it
<nux_> jase_: no. if i connect to my server, start up FF or chrome and lets say play some random thing on youtube it just plays the vid for a second, and then it freezes while sound keeps playing.
<godofmischief> piotr_, virtual box is updated yes. and so is my linux client running within.
<piotr_> godofmischief: perhaps you can see them, if you make them very slow
<nux_> jase_: it will only play the vid, if i reboot the audio server and reconnect to it
<godofmischief> piotr_, i suppose never really thought of that, the host machine is a quad core.
<ToonTownStone> Medion Akoya MD8800, 2GB RAM DDR3, 1TB Samsung HDD, the computer is 4 years old with Windows 7 currently installed.
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: use ubuntus repos, or firefox ppa for later versions
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: I did not, I downloaded it from the main site. So you believe file to be correct?
<OODavo> This hadn't previously been an issue as I was using gnome-terminal, which, being GTK, had both Compose and ibus working correctly. In both urxvt and xterm, however, Compose is failing.
<bergmann> uhm...anybody who can help me with this printer-problem? i just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 and Ubuntu doesn't find my hp-printer (USB) anymore
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: yes, but theres easier ways to install it
<mikeg3> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, then i tried it on an IBM ThinkPad with 1GB RAM and 120GB HDD. same error at same place
<jase_> nux: are you streaming the audio from your machine to a pulseaudio server or is this all local/on a single machine
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: Yes, I know haha... I'm actually on debian and it doesn't support firefox. Thank you for the help.
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: i686 is the norm for 32 bit btw, almost nothing is i386 only now
<Gentoo64> very old pentium 1s i think
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, then an Acer Aspire One A150 1GB Ram and 150GB hdd
<piotr_> godofmischief: i think the 3d-acceleration just isnt good enough to render the animations with a sufficient framerate
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: Same thing happened on acer?????!!!
<nux_> jase_: netbook (ubuntu 11.10) source -> netbook (Linux mint 11 LXDE) as output both connected via LAN
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: Oh really? So file reporting Intel 80386 can mean it's still i686?
<godofmischief> piotr_, that was what i was wondering myself, i can enable 3d acceleration in the virtual box manager, but not 2d.
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, all computers abort the installation at the same place.
<piotr_> godofmischief: so it might be that the animations completely happen during a lag :)
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: i find it hard to believe debian dont support firefox. no i386 mean its i386
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: it still works, just very slightly less oprimizes
<Gentoo64> d
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: no way! That's a faulty cd or disc burner.
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, On all my discs all versions even the disc that used to work.
<jase_> ok so you're using the pulseaudio streaming module? Assume it works ok if you don't stream the audio, ie if you keep the audio local
<piotr_> godofmischief: yep, thats windows only
<Gazler> What is the best way to ditch Unity on 11.10 and replace it with gnome2?  Install server edition and then X on top of it, or install the desktop edition and then gnome?
<helo> attempting a full install via deboostrap, wish me luck
<nux_> jase_: yes it does
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: you wont find it in the repos. It does "support" it, but the comunity does not.
<piotr_> godofmischief: but i think it won't affect compiz anyway
<Gentoo64> Gazler: trying to stick with gnome 2 is more trouble than its worth
<Gazler> Or should I just go for Debian/Mint?
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: ok. that sounds pretty incredible. Other people are not experiencing that.
<godofmischief> piotr_, idk if it can be happening in the lag as you say, very very responsive.
<Pici> Gazler: gnome2 does not exist in 11.10 in any form. The GNOME foundation has deprecated it.
<ToonTownStone> jakupl,You think i should try to birn it on a diffrent PC?
<Gentoo64> Gazler: debian stable im guessing will have it for  awhile lol
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: I wonder why they would make it i386 then
<ToonTownStone> burn*
<Lasers> Gazler: Use Debian Stable or Ubuntu LTS 10.04.3.
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: so its compatable with all cpus
<jase_> yeah, I've had issues doing this with mine, not tried with flash...turned out my wifi card wasn't so good and it kept blocking while it scanned for wifi networks
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: yes
<ToonTownStone> I have 3 pcs with a dvd burner i could try it on all computers.
<Gazler> I guess it is time I gave gnome3 a go.  It wasn't great last time I used it.
<Gentoo64> Gazler: just use something else
<ToonTownStone> jakupl, what is better using a DVD or a CD-R?
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: That's a good idea. It's altso a good idea to burn it on low speed.
<godofmischief> piotr_, bummer, there were some very nice animations, i'd love to be able to get to work
<Gentoo64> Gazler: at least itll be maintained and hopefully stay the same
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: cd. because it's cheaper ;)
<cliolabs> hi to all!
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: really I don't know.
<ToonTownStone> The lowest supported was 4x, which i used. and i only have DVDs left LOL
<Gentoo64> ToonTownStone: it wont make a difference if you use a dvd or cd
<Gentoo64> in terms of it working
<nux_> jase_: it's just so inconvenient. startup pc -> ssh to server -> restart it -> connect -> watch stuff ..and it works perfectly with the padevchooser :(
<Gazler> Gentoo64, good point.  I've been using Ubuntu for 5 years or so, so Debian might be a good option.
<ToonTownStone> I might find some CDs somewhere... Thanks for your help! See ya guys.
<piotr_> godofmischief: mh, sorry lags are the only things i can come up with :). sadly, i dont have a compiz-vm at hand right now
<Gentoo64> Gazler: well you dont have to change distros, ubuntu has other desktop environments
<Gentoo64> Gazler: as versions
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: Interesting... so is firefox i386 or i686?
<Lasers> Zeranoe: They're same thing.
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: depends how it was compiled...
<jase_> nux_: just tried it on mine and it's doing the same as yours :-(
<Gazler> Gentoo64, that's true.  Not a huge fan of xfce or KDE though...or Fluxbox, etc.
<jakupl> ToonTownStone: no prob. If it continues, try the alternate version.
<piotr_> godofmischief: oh wait, compiz can be installed in xubuntu too. hang on a sec...
<Gentoo64> i386 will work on any 32 bit cpu
<sbram80> Noooo, that was not successful
<Zeranoe> Lasers: ?
<Gentoo64> i686 will work on 99.999% of them
<godofmischief> piotr_, are you running a xubuntu vm? or is that your host machine?
<piotr_> its the vm
<nux_> jase_: that sucks :-( does it work if you restart the server aswell?
<piotr_> godofmischief: host is a dual core archlinux machine with the proprietary version of vbox
<godofmischief> piotr_, cool deal then.
<sbram80> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\""        what about this line, should I have input this somewhere?
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: if you download firefox from official site and it says i686, then that version is i686. ubuntu may compile it as i386 idk
<Gentoo64> maybe ubuntu dropped i386 support, again idk
<Gazler> Can you run GNOME3 without GNOME Shell?
<Gentoo64> Gazler: yes
<Lasers> Gazler: Sure. That's Unity.
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: I did download it from the main site, and it does say i686, yet file say i368. go figure
<Gentoo64> in fallback mode
<Gazler> Lasers, not quite.
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: i would stop worrying.
<Gentoo64> just install it
<Gentoo64> its from the main site
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: I'm not worried, just confused.
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: where are you reading i386 from?
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: maybe firefox site advertise it as i686 when its actually compiled for i386 idk
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: ./firefox: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
<cablop> :)
<solringel> hi i am new to linux is there anyone who can help me with errors i am getting trying to do sudo apt-get update?
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: afaik in firefox type about:buildconfig shoudl tell you
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: btw, this isnt even an ubuntu question lol
<Gentoo64> as your on debian
<solringel> can anyone help me i am new to linux
<Gentoo64> solringel: ok
<Lasers> solringel: We're waiting fot your errors.
<Lasers> for*
<AzoteLogiko> just ask, solringel
<Zeranoe> Gentoo64: Target says i686-pc-linux-gnu, interesting, and true, I apoligize, it's just confusing and Ubuntu brings together a decent linux comunity
<offie> anybody know how to get to system>preferences>session aplication in 10.10?
<jase_> nux_:tried it again, restarted the browser and it's worked this time, bit 'buffering' to start with but it settled down ok
<Gentoo64> Zeranoe: its ok. theyre quite strict on the rules here thats all
<nux_> jase_: so you just restarted the browser and it worked? without the reboot?
<piotr_> godofmischief: ok, that takes some time. ill be back in at most 10 min
<nux_> jase_: that doesn't work for me though :(
<solringel> here is the error
<solringel> pc@LG-Laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<solringel> E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-gnome3-precise.list
<solringel> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<jase_> nux_: yeah, that worked for me...all I can think is to have a look for logging or debug in pulseaudio.  I'm using chromium if that helps
<spotter> has anyone had issues where ubuntu 11.10 will refuse to boot if there's a degraded raid5 array?
<spotter> i.e. gets stuck in initrd with an error message
<Gentoo64> solringel: maybe its an error with the ppa
<helo> i have
<spotter> doesn't make sense why it would do this if the raid5 is not the boot device
<solringel> how to i remove the repository ?
<helo> spotter: i had it flagging one of my arrays as degraded, but when i used the debugging console it appeared to be fine
<nux_> jase_: i do too.. but.. i mean did you connect other devices, befor retrying the flash thing?
<Gentoo64> solringel: im not sure
<godofmischief> piotr_, np i'll be here.
<Gentoo64> solringel: i think theres a gui way
<Gentoo64> solringel: in update manager
<spotter> helo, here one of my disks went dead
<spotter> just clicking
<spotter> but I couldn't diagnose issue
<Gentoo64> spotter: its dead
<Gentoo64> quite hard to diagnose :)
<jase_> nux_: yep, got a little zotac pc sat next to the TV, just used the pavucontrol to swap from local to the remote sink once the flash was playing
<solringel> ii cant open update manager it shows an error than closes
<solringel> the same error from terminal\
<jase_> nux_: then restarted the browser, pa remembered chromium was streaming to the remote and that seemed to behave
<Gentoo64> solringel: someone else will know what file to edit to remove a ppa
<spotter> Gentoo64, I meant hwy the system wasn't booting
<spotter> system is headless
<Gentoo64> spotter: i dont get it
<solringel> does anyone here know how to remove a ppa
<Gentoo64> the drives dead, and you wonder why it dont boot?
<nux_> jase_: hmm.. ok..
<Gentoo64> :s
<jase_> delete from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<offie> soo... where do i find "system" in 10.10? to go to preferences and such
<nux_> jase_: sadly that doesn't work for me
<solringel> jase_  the whole file?
<Gentoo64> solringel: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-gnome3-precise.list
<jase_> nux_:sorry can't be of much more help unless there's anything in the log file.
<Gentoo64> solringel: i take it
<spotter> Gentoo64, not a boot device
<spotter> its a data raid array
<jase_> solringel: just the webupd8 one
<spotter> not even mounted automatically in fstab
<nux_> jase_: im happy to be able to talk to someone with the same problem to begin with :)
<Gentoo64> spotter: was there a power surge or anything?
<spotter> yes
<spotter> but system boots fine with raid removed
<spotter> i.e. boot into console
<spotter> chroot into boot device
<Gentoo64> maybe your other drives got damaged :s
<spotter> dpkg --purge mdadm
<FloodBot1> spotter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spotter> reboot
<spotter> system works fine
<solringel> thanks gentoo64 that worked now i can do update thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Gentoo64> spotter: hmm i really cant help with that one i doubt
<nux_> jase_: but there has to be a comfortable way to do all this without restarts.. hmmmm (btw: im totally jealous of your zotac)
<spotter> it seems to be an issue with mdadm
<catalin> hi all
<catalin> please can anyone can help me ?
<Gentoo64> spotter: since a power surge... seems weird
<spotter> known issue
<spotter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/872220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872220 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Fails to boot when there's problems with softraid" [High,Triaged]
<p3rsist> Hi guys. How do I check what is the install directory for a specific debian package?
<jase_> nux_: you'd hope so wouldn't you..have you tried running pa with the logging turned up?
<spotter> hmm
<spotter> I see fix
#ubuntu 2011-11-27
<Gentoo64> try it :)
<nux_> jase_: how to?
<jase_> nux_: yeah the zotacs nice, the wifi card was nasty though
<seanmc98> i have buetooth on my laptop however it wont work in windows nor ubutnu and in the ubuntu settings it says no bluetooth adapters  but i have a big button on my laptop tha t has a bluetooth and when ubuntu is shutting down i can see it saying turning off bluetooth
<seanmc98> its a acer aspire 4330
<jase_> nux_: pulseaudio -vvv
<catalin> i cant login anymore on my EC2 ubuntu using SSH, i get Server refused our key, can anyone please help me? Im still loged in on server using putty but i cant open anymore a new connection and im afraid to close the active one because i cant connect anymore
<Roasted_> lol - uh - I can't seem to log out of my system? Is there a terminal command that I can run to kick me back to the login screen?
<nux_> jase_: give me a sec
<jase_> catalin: can you logon with password?
<OODavo> If I kill the ibus-daemon, Compose begins working in urxvt, so ibus is somehow intercepting the key signal.
<solringel> i also have another issue when i try to use the option to lock the screen it does nothing i am using ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shel
<catalin> jase: i dont have password on amazon EC2 i use only privatekey
<spotter> Gentoo64, not really a power surge
<Gentoo64> solringel: cant help with that
<Roasted_> uh, yeah, so 11.10 won't respon d to logouts or reboot
<Roasted_> what could cause this
<spotter> me forgetting about the machine was on that circuit and flipping the breaker
<spotter> but close enough that I count it
<Gentoo64> spotter: ok, lol well you know its a bug at least
<spotter> yes
<spotter> annoying bug
<Gentoo64> but a bug i know nothing about
<Gentoo64> :(
<RonaldJ> hello all. Is rsync a good way to backup to a centos server or is there a better (newer) way?
<spotter> I can deal with the disk dying,
<spotter> its a pain when headless machines dont boot
<jase_> catalin: can you compare your local ~/.ssh/ key file with the authorized_keys on EC2?
<atkrad> how do working with Epson Scanner V350 on ubuntu?
<seanmc98> here is the output of lspci if anyone is interested http://pastebin.com/ed4VyjyU
<catalin> jase: yes i still have one active session open with putty
<elsoja> I have a 7,1 MacBook Pro. Will the Oneiric's kernel battery regression affect it?
<catalin> jase_: i created new key and i allow on server but the same thing, everything was working fine, not sure what exactly happen
<Gentoo64> elsoja: itll prob affect anything on battery
<catalin> jase_: i was looking also on google and i tried lot of things but nothing seems to help
<jase_> catalin: that's lucky, did you overwrite the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file? maybe by accident
<jase_> on EC2
<elsoja> Gentoo64: so, wich hardwares are affected?
<nux_> jase_: if i run pulseaudio -vvv i get E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<nux_> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<jase_> nux_: you need to 'killall pulseaudio' first
<catalin> jase_: i will add the key again on ssh/authorized_keys
<nux_> jase_: will do
<jase_> catalin: it's likely to be a mismatch between local and remote key files.
<catalin> jase_: i will replace now and i will try to open a new putty connection, what was the command to restart ssh after i will make the changes?
<elsoja> Wich hardwares are affected by the kernel battery regression?
<atkrad> how do working with Epson Scanner V350 on ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu.com/750912/
<jase_> catalin: sudo server sshd restart I think but that'll kill all your connections to the server...be very careful
<solringel> how do i fix E: Unable to locate package errors in terminal?
<jase_> catalin: you shouldn't need to restart the servers ssh after uploading the public key
<irule> hi I just installed openvpn, and there is no easyrsa directory and it is used in the howtos, whatsup?
<catalin> jase_: yes
<scribe> Does anyone use the ATI/AMD proprietary vid drivers?  It seems the installer Ubuntu offers is borked.
<catalin> jase_: i will not restart the server
<jase_> catalin: sorry not patronising, just wanted to make sure you didn't accidentally lose your only connection :-)
<alsoeric> I ned to get remote access to a friend's ubuntu desktop.  he knows nothing about port forwarding and firewalls.  is there any way to let him reach out instead of me reachig in?
<atkrad> how do working with Epson Scanner V350 on ubuntu? lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/750912/
<seanmc98> alsoeric, try teamviewer?
<nux_> jase_: i get a bit of red text there E: [pulseaudio] module-tunnel.c: Failed to create source. and E: [pulseaudio] module-tunnel.c: Failed to create sink.
<alsoeric> is that in distribution?
<catalin> jase_: i just did sudo service ssh restart and i will see
<seanmc98> alsoeric, teamviewer.com
<alsoeric> just found it
<alsoeric> thanks
<catalin> jase_: still the same problem
<OODavo> I take it no one has any suggestions regarding ibus, then?
<meerkats> where do I access a log with all the commands ever written in my craptop?
<tp43> Hi, when I touch a file in my /var/www/somedir, i can read it in php but I can't write to it with php, but I can write to it with gedit
<atkrad> how do working with Epson Scanner V350 on ubuntu? lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/750912/
<jase_> nux_: I've set mine up to use zeroconf and raop not tunnel
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how to move the unity bar in a multi monitor setup?
<nux_> jase_: might i askm what the difference is?
<chilversc> so, when using search from the file browser, how do I see where the found file is located?
<chilversc> all it lists for me is the file name
<jase_> nux_: I'm wondering that too, the tunnel module is loaded so it must be required by pa but i've not specified it to load it
<_spt_> atkrad : you will need to install some driver see http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/
<yeats> chilversc: right click and select Properties?
<catalin> jase_: i was looking on log and i get this: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes                         for directory /home/ubuntu
<jase_> nux_:: RAOP is apple airtunes
<nux_> jase_: eww
<jase_> catalin: check the perms and ownership on the dir
<jase_> nux_: yeah, no idea, must have loaded it for the mrs, ipad
<chilversc> yeats: nope, that only shows "Location: /home/chris/Downloads/fdbasew..."
<catalin> jase_: how to do that if you dont mind
<jase_> catalin: ls -al /home
<nux_> jase_: :-P hmm btw i only get red text at those two points .. the rest seems to run but the video is still stuck
<nux_> jase_: do you think there's a way to get the padevchooser running under 11.10?
<catalin> jase_: this is what i get: drwxr-xr-x  4 vsftpd www-data 4096 2011-11-26 20:50 .
<catalin> drwxr-xr-x 22 root   root     4096 2011-11-23 23:34 ..
<catalin> drwxr-xr-x  5 vsftpd www-data 4096 2011-11-27 00:10 ubuntu
<catalin> drwxr-xr-x  2 vsftpd www-data 4096 2011-11-23 23:36 vmail
<MikeH> I wish to build a NAS with Ubuntu, what are my storage options? I'd normally just go with LVM, but wouldn't mind some redundancy
<Roasted_> MikeH, I'm using mdadm. software raid 1.
<jase_> nux_: I think it'd deprecated by the developer but it might be kicking around in the ppa's
<Roasted_> MikeH, I use that setup across 2 different boxes. one is a true nas running 11.04 on a flash drive and the other is my main desktop.
<Roasted_> haha. part of unity just crashed.
<jase_> catalin: looks like you're missing /home/ubuntu....is the user on the EC2 server 'ubuntu' or vsftpd?
<Roasted_> excuse me while I log out and into gnome shell >_<
<catalin> jase_: ubuntu
<truefx> hi all
<piotr_> godofmischief: ok... have you tried compiz --replace? cause the fusion icon doesn't work for me
<jase_> catalin: if there's no ubuntu directory in /home then thats likely to be the problem
<truefx> is there a way to change resize cursor
<truefx> ?
<dougl> how can I get my desktops on a rotating cube in unity?
<truefx> it is soo ugly imho
<dougl> I only have 2 desktops
<catalin> jase_: ok and how to solve it ? i still keep the session open on putty and i try to fix the problem because if i close it i cant open anymore
<dougl> so it is a rotating panel with 2 sides
<catalin> jase_: how to change back to ubuntu user?
<jase_> catalin: try the useradd command : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<catalin> jase_: ok i will take a look
<nux_> jase_: sorry i don't quite get it.. how can i install it?
<olson> anyone use kde desktop enviroment with ubuntu 11.10?
<roasted> Is there a way to move the Unity bar to my other monitor?
<godofmischief> piotr_, no i haven't how does that work?
<xangua> roasted: if you mean the launcher, no
<piotr_> godofmischief: type "compiz --replace &" into  your command line
<roasted> xangua, oh, sweet. So for two monitors I have to clock the whole way to the left o use it?
<jase_> nux_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/padevchooser
<CharminTheMoose> Why does /var/run, /dev/shm and /var/lock all have half my ram allocated to it? shouldn't it get split up depending on how much is being used in any given location?
<godofmischief> piotr_, that jacked up something can't grab and move windows now
<godofmischief> piotr_, i do beleive it enabled the animations tho
<piotr_> godofmischief: have you enabled it in ccsm?
<godofmischief> yes.
<piotr_> godofmischief: or are there no window decorations as well?
<ironfoot495> Hello is there someone who can assist me in fesolving using the nvidia driver for more resolution?
<godofmischief> piotr_, menu animations are now enabled. all my windows frames are locked into position won't allow me to move them now.
<ciemnytyp> after using DBAN on hard disk this disk is still useable or i can only throw it into rubbish bin?
<ironfoot495> resolving
<ircEXPERT> ciemytype: it is useable, you just have to partition and format it like any fresh disk
<godofmischief> piotr_, brb desktop cube even works now, got a wierd maximized windows locked into the title bar thing going. brb
<piotr_> godofmischief: mh, well in the settings manager i have move windows, place/position windows and window decorations enabled
<magpii> whenever i start my firestarter gui, it works for a min or two and then stops.....also, whenever i try running transmission, all internet access instantly stops......any help please?
<prodigel> hi there. I've just bought a nice hp/i5-2xxx/4G/amd 6470m hd laptop, and I've got stuck on making it use the video card properly. Anyone had simiar problems?
<magpii> i have to reboot and then switch from wireless to wired coonection before i can browse the net again
<jase_> nux_: signing off but this looks like a good explanation of the tunnel/not tunnel paradigm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765526  I'm using zeroconf-discover on the client and module-native-protocol
<zykotick9> prodigel, what video card is it?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<korben> hello
<Putr> hi! I have a 10.04 ubuntu VPS. I'm trying to setup HTTPS but it seems like the rly old version of openSSL is the problem. (10.04 repo has 0.9.8k while my other server has 1.0.0) -- how would i go updating this module?
<prodigel> zykes-,  ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]
<piotr_> godofmischief: well that certainly sounds weird :) btw, which desktop environment do you try to use compiz on?
<prodigel> zykes-,  sorry
<prodigel> zykotick9,   ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]
<zykotick9> prodigel, ok, good luck - i don't help with ati stuff.  (fail x2)
<tjiggi_fo> heh
<magpii> can someone tell me how to create a log file for my firewall? it keeps stopping and i don't know why
<prodigel> zykotick9, :) good one
<zykotick9> prodigel, the fail x2 - was about the nick completion, but i see know it was really only fail x1 ;)
<zykotick9> s/know/now/
<Jordan_U> ciemnytyp: Not exactly an Ubuntu question, but DBAN will not break a drive (other than causing a lot of wear / aging due to all the writes).
<catalin> jase_: thanks for help, still the same problem. I think is much easier to create a new server than lose hours figure out everything :)
<godofmischief> piotr_, thanks for your help this did enable it. having problems with my windows being locked in place now as if they were maximized tho they are not, the title bar even integrated with my top bar.
<melkor> I have a dvd I can try to compute the md5sum by right clicking and checking... that locks up nautilus is there a way to do this from cmd line?
<Lasers> melkor: md5sum ~/Desktop/file.iso
<melkor> Lasers: the image is already burnt, I want to see if it was burnt correctly.
<piotr_> godofmischief: glad i could help. unfortunately it's 2 am now and i have to catch some sleep. best of luck to you
<godofmischief> piotr_, thanks sleep well.
<Lasers> melkor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_CD
<Lasers> melkor: See "Check The CD" section too in that page.
<melkor> Lasers I'm reading now. It looks like I will just reburn.
<catalin> jase_: i find the problem:   sudo chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /home/ and now the key file works
<kcw45> has anyone else using a combination of oneiric and open source ati drivers experienced any graphical issues on boot?  for me a lot of times, there will be artifacts (not too concerned) before lightdm shows, and occasionally there is a quick flash of a 'screenshot' from a previous session (very concerned).  the card is rv770 (radeon hd 4850)
<CharminTheMoose> Why does /var/run, /dev/shm and /var/lock all have half my ram allocated to it? shouldn't it get split up depending on how much is being used in any given location?
<riveram> is ubuntu coming to smartphones?
<bekks> riveram: not in a near future.
<riveram> do you guys think that android is going to get left behind when apple and microsoft complete making their mobile and desktop operating systems one?
<xangua> !ot | riveram
<ubottu> riveram: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ironbits> yeah
<lov> I'm having a pretty severe issue with my networking when booted into linux. I created an ubuntu forums thread, but I'm cross posting in case anyone sees this and can help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1887336 Basically, my networking cuts out completely for periods at a time.
<lov> this only happens when booted into ubuntu; it NEVER happens when in windows.
<bekks> crossposting is not a very good thing seeking support...
<oscalation> can someone help me install a printer? when i use the new printer wizard, its not finding any drivers and wont install my printer. I have a brother HL 2280DW .. brother says it has linux support including for debian/ubuntu.
<lov> I'm seeking support through multiple avenues. I'm assuming that there are people who use irc but not the ubuntu forums and vice versa.
<Jordan_U> oscalation: You're connecting it via USB?
<oscalation> i have found the drivers ...      http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-2280DW
<oscalation> Jordan_U, yes
<Ghostx562> Herro,
<jakupl> lol herro
<Ghostx562> How Can I Make My NTFS Drive Auto-Mount Everytime I Boot My PC?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: You can put it in fstab
<Ghostx562> Its An Internal Drive With Stuff That I Can't Lose.
<Ghostx562> How Do I Access FStab?
<jakupl> hGhostx562: ttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<jakupl> hGhostx562: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<oscalation> Jordan_U, any idea?
<Ghostx562> Thanks :D
<kcw45> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<oscalation> Jordan_U, still there?
<Jordan_U> Ghostx562: Just as a general thing, anything that you can't lose should not be stored on only one drive. You need backups on other drives (and depending on how important it is, other physical locations).
<Jordan_U> oscalation: Yes.
<stratos45> Can I install updates from the Ubuntu update manager when I am on a LiveUSB session with my LiveUSB drive having persistence?
<oscalation> Jordan_U, any ideas on what i should try
<Ghostx562> Jordan_U,I Know, I Don't Have A Big enough drive to cover most of the stuff, its a 500gb internal and the biggest i have is 160 ext
<xangua> stratos45: if it is a persistent install, yes
<ironbits> have a brazillian ???
<xangua> !pt | ironbits
<ubottu> ironbits: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Jordan_U> stratos45: No. I would highly recommend you create a normal install instead of a persistant live one.
<Jordan_U> stratos45: xangua: Among other things, kernel updates will not work at all (even if they appear to have installed properly).
<stratos45> xangua, would it cause any problems in my next LiveUSB session? Or no problems at all.
<Ghostx562> jakupl: I Got To The Part Where I Open Fstab, But I'm Lost Now.
<jakupl> haha
<jakupl> Ghostx562: you basically need to know the UUID of the NTFS partition
<stratos45> Jordan_U, why is that so? That a normal install is better?
<Ghostx562> I Have The Info : /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Storage" UUID="22AA2DD8AA2DA8ED" TYPE="ntfs"
<CharminTheMoose_> Why does /var/run, /dev/shm and /var/lock all have half my ram allocated to it? shouldn't it get split up depending on how much is being used in any given location?
<Ghostx562> I Just Don't Know What To Do Anymore.
<jakupl> Ghostx562: good
<jakupl> Ghostx562: 2 seconds.
<Ghostx562> Jakupl: I Haz to Make MountPoint?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: just make a directory where you want to mount the partition.. like /home/Ghostx562/windows
<jakupl> Ghostx562: yes sir
<Ghostx562> Its Doesn't Have Any Windows Files, Just A Bunch Of Home Movies And Pictures
<Jordan_U> stratos45: Because a persistant live install is two parts, a read only part and a read-write part which stores files that differ from the read only part. This is fine if the differences are just in things like documents stored on the Desktop, but due to the way it's implemented completely fails with kernel upgrades and likely other things as well.
<Jordan_U> stratos45: And the only advantage of a live install over a regular install is that the read only portion of a live install is smaller (compressed).
<jakupl> Ghostx562: Put something like this into fstab: UUID="22AA2DD8AA2DA8ED  /home/Ghostx562/windows ntfs-3g
<korben> hello
<jakupl> Ghostx562: Put something like this into fstab: UUID="22AA2DD8AA2DA8ED  /home/Ghostx562/windows ntfs-3g defaults
<jakupl> Ghostx562: You obviously need to change the directory to the one that you want it to mount to.
<stratos45> Jordan_U: Ok, thank you.
<melkor> jakupl: has he gotten a mount statement to work yet?
<Ghostx562> Ok
<Jordan_U> oscalation: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Usually if proper drivers exist for linux they will be included in Ubuntu by default, but if your version of Ubuntu was released before these drivers could be integrated that might be the problem. I would be wary about installing drivers manually. Only do it as a last result and be sure you know how to undo anything you do.
<jakupl> Ghostx562: oh yeah, you might want to manually mount it first, to make sure it works.
<Ghostx562> Ok
<oscalation> 11.10 Jordan_U
<oscalation> i found this http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/faq_prn.html#f00090
<Ghostx562> jakupl: Like This? http://pastebin.com/JcpJzib4
<grkblood> how come System Settings > Screen > Turn off after:"Never"  still makes my laptop screen turn off ater the default 10 minutes?
<stratos45> is it possible to install ubuntu with all the relevant updates in the CD or USB versus just installing ubuntu and connecting to the internet to download the updates (which takes up time if you are going to install ubuntu on multiple PCs)
<jakupl> Ghostx562: yeah it's easier to just try it. If it doesn't work, then your computer will complain and you might get the option to boot anyways. If not, then you have to boot into recovery mode and remove the line in fstab
<jakupl> :)
<melkor> grkblood: did you set it for both modes, ac and on battery?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: so try to reboot now.
<Ghostx562> ok
<Ghostx562> i saved the fstab
<jakupl> Ghostx562: good
<Ghostx562> now do i have to make it mount?
<Ghostx562> or reboot?
<zaffy> don't need to reboot
<grkblood> melkor, i have neither option under Screen
<zaffy> just sudo mount -a
<kcw45> you can probably just "sudo mount -a"
<Jordan_U> stratos45: You can setup a local apt mirror so that you only need to go out to the internet once for each updated package.
<grkblood> melkor, its just: "Turn off after: Never"
<jakupl> oh I didn't know about mount -a
<jakupl> Ghostx562 so try that first
<jakupl> Ghostx562 sudo mount -a
<Ghostx562> yeah i see my drive in the taskbar thing
<Ghostx562> the "dock"
<melkor> grkblood: I am using gnome 2 and I got System->Preferences->power management.
<stratos45> Jordan_U: sorry, but what is "apt"?
<jakupl> go to /home/ghost/Storage
<jakupl> are the files there?
<grkblood> melkor, yes, ive set power management as well
<melkor> grkblood: for both battery and ac?
<Ghostx562> jakupl: yes
<grkblood> melkor, yes, they are both set to "Don't suspend"
<jakupl> Ghostx562: yey. job done
<zaffy> Ghostx562, check your permissions on it
<jakupl> Ghostx562: Try if you can create a text file
<Ghostx562> ok
<basepi> question for you guys -- if i have a symlinked directory, and cd into it, is there a way to make the SOURCE directory my cwd?  so that if i then were to `cd ..`, it would go one directory above the source of the symlink, as opposed to my original directory.  not sure if i'm being clear or not.
<Ghostx562> on the drive right?
<grkblood> melkor, http://i41.tinypic.com/9iwn4z.png
<oscalation> Jordan_U, tried this    http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/faq_prn.html#f00090
<oscalation> installed drivers for dcp1000, printer wont print
<zaffy> yes Ghostx562
<jakupl> Ghostx562: yes.. in /home/ghost/Storage
<Ghostx562> ok
<Ghostx562> noob here srry
<melkor> grkblood: too new for me. Do you have one above all settings?
<Jordan_U> stratos45: apt is the system that deals with installing and updating packages. Right now apt is looking for new packages from somewhere like http://archive.ubuntu.com, you could instead configure apt to look for packages on a local (within your house) server. That server itself would go out to archive.ubuntu.com, but only once per machine that asks for the same file (package).
<Ghostx562> 1 sec
<jakupl> Ghostx562: no prob. editing fstab for the first time is something you will remember with great joy ;-)
<peterrusso> disconnect
<Ghostx562> It Saved In The Directory
<jakupl> Ghostx562: and tears in your eyes
<Ghostx562> Jakupl: Thanks lol
<grkblood> melkor, no
<stratos45> Jordan_U: Ok, I will give it a try. Thanks for the help! Cheers.
<Jordan_U> stratos45: If you don't know what apt is yet though, this type of project is probably beyond what you'd want to try until you get more experience.
<Ghostx562> jakupl: it saved
<Ghostx562> BTW, It Says Root Is Owner
<Ghostx562> under the permissions tab
<jakupl> Ghostx562: ah ok
<melkor> grkblood: what DE are you using?
<jakupl> go to terminal
<Ghostx562> ok
<grkblood> DE?
<oscalation> ubuntu is deb not rpm right?
<Jordan_U> oscalation: Correct.
<grkblood> melkor, what is DE?
<grkblood> desktop environment?
<melkor> desktop environment.
<grkblood> gnome 3
<stratos45> Jordan_U: talking about experience, do you have any suggestion on where I could get some aside from the official documentation in the website?
<grkblood> unity
<jakupl> do "cd /home/ghost/Storage"
<Ghostx562> jakupl: ok
<jakupl> Ghostx562: without the quotes
<Jordan_U> !manual | stratos45
<ubottu> stratos45: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ghostx562> jakupl: done
<jakupl> Ghostx562: this is potentially dangerous... so double check.. are you actually in the right directory?
<jakupl> do "ls"
<jakupl> to see if the correct files are shown
<Ghostx562> Yes, RIght Directory
<ironbits> where meeting a good material to LPI 3 ??
<melkor> grkblood: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125316
<stratos45> Jordan_U: ubottu: Thanks for that, I will try it out
<oscalation> Jordan_U, do i want LPR or cups
<melkor> grkblood: but that is a pretty shitty solution.
<Ghostx562> jakupl: done
<Jordan_U> stratos45: Other than that though, just keep using Ubuntu and trying to do new things. Setting up an apt mirror would definitely give you good experience, but it will take a lot of time and effort starting from the basics.
<stratos45> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jordan_U> oscalation: CUPS
<jakupl> Ghostx562: ok. now do "sudo chown -R ghost:ghost *"
<Drone4four> would it be alright if I asked a question about a oneiric based distribution Linux Mint in this channel?  I want to present my problem in this channel b/c i've exhausted the knowledge of Linux Mint users in their channel on their network and i am growing impatient with my thread's lack of activity....i think the problem i am trying to solve could be answered by knowledgeable Ubuntu users....
<stratos45> !manual
<Ghostx562> jakupl: done, and a new line appeared
<jakupl> huh?
<jakupl> oh yeah
<melkor> Drone4four: you could ask the question and see what happens.
<jakupl> now do "ls -l"
<Drone4four> ok
<Ghostx562> jakupl: total 20
<Ghostx562> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 2011-10-06 20:25 Apollo
<Ghostx562> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8192 2011-11-24 18:02 Torrents
<Ghostx562> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8718 2011-11-26 17:24 Untitled 1.odt
<Drone4four> How do I purge my freshly installed 64bit system of all 32bit components? Instead of using a pastebin, you folks can see my error messages in full in the forum thread I made here: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=86709&p=501296#p501296
<jakupl> huh?
<jakupl> your username is ghost right?
<Drone4four> my problem basically boils down to a 32bit Oneiric kernel survived a reformat with 64bit Lisa!
<Ghostx562> Yes.
<stratos45> Jordan_U: is what is "!manual"? I don't see anything on the IRC chat screen when I type and enter
<melkor> Drone4four: it sounds like you installed the wrong kernel then.
<Ghostx562> thats what it says on the home folder
<Drone4four> but i formatted my drive completely
<melkor> Drone4four: then you used the wrong cd to install from.
<Ghostx562> jakupl: On The Top Right Corner It Shows My Real Name
<zaffy> Ghostx562, you have to specify user and group into the fstab file....
<Ghostx562> Do I Need To Put That?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: no
<Ghostx562> Ill Be Back IN 25
<Ghostx562> Gotta Run To The Store
<Maccer> So I have two ethernet controllers.  Do I have to do any extra configuration to make one of which work?
<Ghostx562> never mind
<Ghostx562> let me edit fstab
<jakupl> Did it the terminal say something like "chown: invalid group: "
<Ghostx562> jakupl: no
<Drone4four> melkor: i used the same DVD that i am currently using to talk on irc --- Linux Mint 12: mint@mint ~ $ uname -a
<Drone4four> Linux mint 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jakupl> Ghostx562: try to do "groups ghost"
<Ghostx562> jakupl: how?
<melkor> Drone4four: it seems that you are presenting a solution to a problem and not asking about the problem. If you formated everything then there are no 32 bit components.
<jakupl> Ghostx562: in terminal
<jakupl> "groups ghost"
<Ghostx562> ghost : ghost adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Drone4four> melkor: that's what i thought
<melkor> Drone4four: your problem is that you cannot load into gnome?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: didn't the chmod command do give any error message?
<Drone4four> i can't even boot
<oscalation> Jordan_U, after i d/l cupswrapper hl2280dw.deb ... how do i install it?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: sorry chown
<melkor> Drone4four: so you cannot even get to grub?
<Ghostx562> jakupl: no
<Drone4four> i get a kernel panic 3 seconds into recovery mode at boot
<Ghostx562> let me try again
<Drone4four> i can get to grub
<Ghostx562> jakupl: Do I Enter This? "sudo chown -R ghost"
<melkor> Drone4four: how many times did you install? What video card do you have?
<jakupl> Ghostx562:no
<jakupl> Ghostx562: sudo chown -R ghost:ghost /home/ghost/Storage/
<Drone4four> melkor: i installed once and I have an EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2GB
<Drone4four> well actually, i installed 32bit oneiric a few weeks ago
<oscalation> anyone know how i can set up a brother hl 2280dw
<jakupl> Ghostx562: make sure the /home/ghost/Storage/ part is correct
<Drone4four> and then just yesterday i tried to install LM 12 over the old partition
<oscalation> brother site has drives for the printer in .deb, not sure how to install
<Ghostx562> jakupl: done, and it is correct
<szal> oscalation: dpkg -i /path/to/insertFileNameHere.deb
<melkor> Drone4four: do you have an xorg.cfg?
<jakupl> ok. now do "ls -l /home/ghost/Storage/"
<Drone4four> lemme check..would that be in /etc/X11/?
<Ghostx562> same
<Ghostx562> says root
<melkor> Drone4four: should be
<oscalation> szal, when i click on the .deb .. it opens up the ubuntu app store asking if i want to install. should i do it that way?
<Ghostx562> oscalation, thats how it installs
<Ghostx562> just hit install
 * szal doesn't use graphical package manager
<szal> s
<Maccer> what a boss
<jakupl> Ghostx562: that's weird.. that should really work.
<sharpK> Hello everyone, Linux infant here. Setting up a basic home server (media streaming/sharing, etc), would Ubuntu Desktop be a more suitable server enviornment to me than the Ubuntu Server considering my very limited experience?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: ok try to do it the gui way.
<zaffy> jakupl, that's normal
<Ghostx562> jakupl: did i have to put anything else into fstab?
<zaffy> it works this way
<melkor> sharpK: most likely, although server will last longer.
<jakupl> zaffy: howcome?
<sharpK> melkor: last longer in what sense?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: probably not
<zaffy> don't know but i had the same problem
<zaffy> I had to set uid and gid in fstab
<oscalation> Ghostx562, szal i get his error msg. The package is of bad quality . The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath..   Lintian check results for /home/user/Downloads/cupswrapperHL2280DW-2.0.4-2.i386.deb:
<melkor> sharpK: release cycle. The desktop is fine plus it comes with a gu.
<oscalation> Use of uninitialized value $ENV{"HOME"} in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/bin/lintian line 112.
<oscalation> E: cupswrapperHL2280DW: package-not-lowercase
<oscalation> E: cupswrapperHL2280DW: maintainer-address-missing Brother Industries,Ltd
<oscalation> Ghostx562, szal i can hit ok to cancel or click ignore and install
<Drone4four> melkor: i do not have an xorg.cfg: http://pastebin.com/j0uM8ZyR
<Ghostx562> oscalation, i think it says that since its not a .deb from ubuntu software
<gllera> can I remove all the packets that i had installed since a date?? (like a restoration point do)
<Ghostx562> i think you should be fine
<Ghostx562> oscalation, go ahead and install if you want
<Ghostx562> or if you need it
<jakupl> Ghostx562: ok do "id ghost"
<melkor> Drone4four: You shouldn't and I believe you. It sounds like you are having a graphics card issue, but recovery mode should get around that. Can you boot to cmd prompt with your hd and not use the cd?
<Ghostx562> im still in the cd storage
<Ghostx562> do i exit jakupl?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: exit what? no
<Ghostx562> ghost@ghost-pc:~/Storage$ id ghost
<Ghostx562> uid=1000(ghost) gid=1000(ghost) groups=1000(ghost),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),116(lpadmin),118(admin),124(sambashare)
<grkblood> melkor, thanks
<jakupl> Ghostx562: ok.. so let's set the uid and gid in the fstab file.. open the fstab file
<melkor> Drone4four: I'm going to try and reboot into this mint thing you are talking about.
<Ghostx562> ok
<Drone4four> melkor: wait
<oscalation> Ghostx562, szal   i installed, USC installed it, then refreshed saying its not installed
<Drone4four> i don't think it's a gfx issue b/c this is the kernel panic error: request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c
<Drone4four> here is the first link off Google: http://saalwaechter-notes.blogspot.com/2008/10/requestmodule-runaway-loop-modprobe.html
<Drone4four> melkor: did you download Linux Mint 12 (Lisa)??
<melkor> Drone4four: yes
<zhanx> getting that right now
<gllera> melkor, eres camilo de cuba??
<melkor> Drone4four: do you know what file it is using? You can use 'file' on it and it should tell you if it is 32 bit.
<Ghostx562> jakupl: ok
<melkor> gllera: not a chance.
<Drone4four> the LiveDVD runs, it's just the install that doesn't boot
<cablop> does anyone have enough experience with LVM here?
<oscalation> Ghostx562,  szal , Jordan_U    any other ideas?
<melkor> gllera: what language though there an ubuntu channel probably.
<Drone4four> melkor: where do i enter the command, 'file'?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: now replace "defaults" with "defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000"
<Ghostx562> oscalation, Try Locating what you installed
<melkor> Drone4four: go to a termin, mount the drive where your kernels were installed, and check the kernels.
<oscalation> its not installing
<Ghostx562> jakupl: done
<oscalation> instead of the cups driver, there is a LPR driver, should i try the LPR?   http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-2280DW
<gllera> melkor, I'm sorry I thought you were another person =X
<jakupl> Ghostx562: now do "sudo mount -a"
<doeeeli> Allright. I got that Ubuntu DVD CD burned. Anyone can introduce me into that Root ?
<Ghostx562> jakupl: odne
<Ghostx562> Done*
<szal> doeeeli: (1) DVD or CD?  (2) into what?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: good. now do "ls -l /home/ghost/Storage"
<xangua> doeeeli: root what¿ ubuntu doesn't has root password
<zaffy> has to be umounted first
<doeeeli> :D :p
<oscalation> tried the LPR driver, also did not install. im stumped
<zhanx> well... it can.. but...
<Ghostx562> jakupl: not working
<Ghostx562> zaffy: directed towards me?
<jakupl> zaffy: what?
<oscalation> wait, Ghostx562 , installing the LPR driver worked, it says install
<Ghostx562> install it
<oscalation> Ghostx562, do i just print a test page?
<zaffy> "mount -a" mount all that's not already mounted
<Ghostx562> Oscalation, yes
<jakupl> zaffy: ah. I'm not so familiar with umount -a
<Ghostx562> trying to unmount via GUI i Get
<zaffy> no umount -a!
<Ghostx562> ok
<zaffy> Ghostx562, umount /home/ghost/Storage
<kcw45> just try umount /home/ghost/Storage (or where-ever you mounted it)
<kcw45> then mount -a
<doeeeli> ubuntu is great work from africa , isn't it ?
<benct> indeed
<Ghostx562> says only root can unmount
<Ghostx562> so, sudo umount?
<kcw45> sudo =) you got it
<zaffy> yes, sorry
<jakupl> Ghostx562: yes
<oscalation> unable to print still, the brother hl 2280dw is not listed as a printer to use, and the printer wizard wont add it
<jakupl> Ghostx562: if it says that it is busy, then you need to do "cd .." in terminal
<Ghostx562> ok
<jakupl> Ghostx562: and exit the partition within nautilus
<Ghostx562> looks like it did unmount
<jakupl> Ghostx562: good.. now "sudo mount -a"
<melkor> Drone4four: I don't get to the installer at all. It just locks up. I don't know if the included kernel even works with my computer.
<Ghostx562> jakupl: its mounted
<jakupl> Ghostx562: good. now do "ls -l /home/ghost/Storage"
<Drone4four> melkor: did you see the forum thread i linked too earlier?  if you haven't, here it is: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=86709
<Ghostx562> jakupl: It Worked!!
<jakupl> Ghostx562: yey. job done
<Drone4four> i don't think it's a graphics card problem because of the specific kernel panic error
<Ghostx562> jakupl:ghost@ghost-pc:~$ ls -l /home/ghost/Storage
<Ghostx562> total 20
<Ghostx562> drwxrwxrwx 1 ghost ghost    0 2011-10-06 20:25 Apollo
<Ghostx562> drwxrwxrwx 1 ghost ghost 8192 2011-11-24 18:02 Torrents
<Ghostx562> -rwxrwxrwx 1 ghost ghost 8718 2011-11-26 17:24 Untitled 1.odt
<FloodBot1> Ghostx562: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doeeeli> so useful that DIS. ask me anyone why we're not using edubuntu at school. :/
<Ghostx562> jakupl: so when i reboot it will auto mount it?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: yes
<melkor> Drone4four: yeah I looked through that.
<melkor> Have you looked through your partitions to find the 32bit kernel?
<Ghostx562> Jakupl: since i download torrents onto the external drive, do i have to tell transmission to download into /home/ghost/Storage?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: yes
<jakupl> Ghostx562: I think so.
<Ghostx562> Ok Will Do.
<Drone4four> in my humble opinion, my problem is a matter of setting /dev/sda7 as bootable instead of /dev/sda1
<Ghostx562> jakupl: i can close terminal?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: NO DON'T
<melkor> Drone4four: so you fixed it?
<jakupl> Ghostx562: continue to have fun in terminal
<jakupl> Ghostx562: just kidding
<Drone4four> no....
<almoxarife> what is the terminal version of 'open files' as seen in gnome-system-monitor??
<jakupl> Ghostx562: close it if you have to ;)
<Ghostx562> jakupl, you almost gave me a heart attack!
<jrib> almoxarife: lsof, fuser
<Ghostx562> I was like I Effed Up
<jakupl> Ghostx562: lol sorry
<Nautilus> anyone care to help me with the diff command (or others if more appropriate)...  first I want to see, for files that exist in 2 directories (and their sub-dirs), which files are different (if any)
<Ghostx562> jakupl: Its Ok, I Would Mess With N00bs If I Knew All This Stuff Also
<Drone4four> i couldn't figure out how to use file to search for 32bit kernels....you didn't really explain how to do that and then you left to try out LM 12...
<jakupl> Ghostx562 ;)
<Drone4four> could you please explain now, melkor?
<melkor> Drone4four: one sec Ill try it out.
 * mentoc chuckles at "NO DON'T"
<kcw45> Nautilus, i'm maybe not the best person to help, but have you tried "meld" ?
 * Nautilus looks
<mentoc> meld is awesome
<mentoc> side by side visual diff
<Nautilus> ah, not installed
<Nautilus> id there a diff if I use "sudo apt-get install meld" or the GUI installer?
<Nautilus> is*
<Ghostx562> Thank YOU Jakupl!!
<kcw45> Nautilus, try the sudo apt-get approach
<zhanx> Nautilus, not really
<kcw45> Nautilus, lots of different file comparison utilities to pick from really
<jakupl> Ghostx562: heh no problem at all.
<melkor> Drone4four: I cannot find a 32bit file. I think it will say something different if you look at a 32bit file.
<Nautilus> ian@Ubuntu-1:~/sites$ meld
<Nautilus> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Nautilus> nice, heh
<Nautilus> trying again
<Drone4four> melkor: so how do i search for a 32bit file like you?
<melkor> Drone4four: I just type file nameoffile
<melkor> Drone4four: it will tell you what the file is, if it is 32bit it tells you.
<Drone4four> i hade to sound so helpless, but i really don't know what you mean
<melkor> Drone4four: they're not really saved as 32bit though, it is how they are compiled so it needs to be a library or something.
<Drone4four> melkor: mint@mint /media/1ad64730-ac97-42a3-8420-8e8707456937 $ file kernel
<Drone4four> kernel: ERROR: cannot open `kernel' (No such file or directory)
<kcw45> Nautilus, diff also has an option you can pass on command line "-r" which will compare subdirectories recursively.  unfortunately, i'm not that experienced =)
<melkor> Drone4four: you should be able to run it on vmlinuz
<Nautilus> have meld running
<Drone4four> melkor: mint@mint /media/1ad64730-ac97-42a3-8420-8e8707456937 $ file vmlinuz
<Drone4four> vmlinuz: symbolic link to `boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-13-generic'
<melkor> sudo file initrd.img-2.6.38-02063808-generic
<mentoc> meld can also run in svn repositories without any options iirc
<Drone4four> mint@mint /media/1ad64730-ac97-42a3-8420-8e8707456937 $ sudo file initrd.img-2.6.38-02063808-generic
<Drone4four> initrd.img-2.6.38-02063808-generic: ERROR: cannot open `initrd.img-2.6.38-02063808-generic' (No such file or directory)
<melkor> Drone4four: then follow the link to the actual file. On mine vmlinuz is 32 bit but initrd is 64bit
<melkor> ... maybe
<sasori> until when is 10.04 supported ? i mean until what year?
<melkor> Drone4four: I think you can edit your grub config file to point at the correct partition no?
<melkor> Ill be right back I need to reboot.
<xangua> sasori: 2013 desktop
<xangua> 3 years desktop, 5 server sasori
<sasori> is that the longest supported distro of ubuntu ?
<jrib> sasori: what do you mean?  All non-LTS releases are supported for 18 months.  LTS releases are supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server
<Nautilus> with meld, I don't want to see files listed that are the same (many many files, just looking for a few different ones)
<jeff2365> sasori: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<Nautilus> I turned off the "Same" flag but they're still listed :(
<rhafi> helo..
<Nautilus> or hm, maybe it's not doing that. looking more
<sasori> i see, thanks for the infos :)
<rhafi> may a know u?
<melkor> Drone4four: I'm stumped, I cannot get the install disk to work.
<Ghostx562> melkor, boot from usb?
<melkor> Ghostx562: I don't know if that is possible.
<Ghostx562> it is possible
<Ghostx562> i did it with my 2001 pc
<Drone4four> lol
<melkor> Ghostx562: I'm trying to install mint.
<Ghostx562> im sure you have something newer than what im using
<sasori> 386 ? XD
<Ghostx562> 1 sec melkor
<Drone4four> melkor: just made an additional post to my thread in the Linux Mint forums with a copy and paste of my boot/ directory: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=86709&p=501367#p501367
<Ghostx562> melkor http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-linux-mint-install-from-windows/
<Drone4four> by the way, thanks melkor, for going to all this trouble to help me
<Ghostx562> grab the pen drive linux app
<Drone4four> i really appreciate this
<Ghostx562> download the iso
<Ghostx562> select a usb drive
<Ghostx562> run the program
<FloodBot1> Ghostx562: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ghostx562> reboot pc
<Ghostx562> then install it from the usb easy as pie
<uzr007> Hi
<melkor> Ghostx562: I think the problem is the kernel. I have never booted into the 3.0.x kernel.
<Ghostx562> melkor, use a newer OS?
<melkor> Ghostx562: what are you talking about.
<Ghostx562> or diff version
<Ghostx562> i meant
<uzr007> tar.bz2 how do you install this file?
<uzr007> does anybody know that?
<xangua> !compile | uzr007
<ubottu> uzr007: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<kcw45> uzr007, tar.bz2 is probably a source code archive
<uzr007> I want to install sunbird @ ubuntu 11.10
<Nautilus> meld: ok, these files look like they're different... red in left pane and red in right pane... I don't want to know the exact diffs, but geez how about date or filesize?  There is no "Properties" if I right-click
<xangua> uzr007: just extract it and run it
<uzr007> xangua, I have extracted it I don't know how to run it
<melkor> uzr007: go into the directory, ./configure and then make.
<kcw45> uzr007, you would need to extract it, and run the usual utilities to install (make, sudo make install)
<xangua> uzr007: i believe it is already on the repository, yes there is
<jizzy> #php
<kcw45> is sunbird not in the repos?
<xangua> !info sunbird | uzr007
<ubottu> uzr007: Package sunbird does not exist in oneiric
<uzr007> does not exist
<Ghostx562> uzr007, why not use thunderbird or lightning?
<kcw45> true, i used lightning before as a thunderbird plugin
<naptastic> Does the Apache that comes with Ubuntu have mod_expires?
<uzr007> Ghostx562, there is no calendar in tunderbird as far as i know
<naptastic> Also mod_deflate?
<giiker> having an issue when authenticating after getting notice of updates, After tipying my passwd the authentication scren doesn't go away even though it does authenticate me
<killown> unity has dual monitor support?
<melkor> naptastic: you might have to enable it.
<xangua> uzr007: lightning is the calendar addon for thunderbird
<xangua> lightning and sunbird are the same, the only diference is sunbird is stand alone
<naptastic> melkor, I enabled it, and I see it in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<MikeH> Hi guys, just installing Ubuntu Server under ESXi. I have one virtual drive which has / and swap, and three RDM drives in softraid5.
<MikeH> The install fails on grub install
<naptastic> melkor, but images are still not being cached... I have caching rules set up in my .htaccess file. Should I add them to httpd.conf?
<dissipate> anyone know what is wrong with this? tar -czvf mainapp4.tar.gz --exclude "/home/steve/mainapp/.git/" mainapp     it's not excluding the .git folder though.
<dissipate> ubuntu 11.10
<uzr007> xangua, sorry for my noobity, but where do you find it after you add it
<uzr007> to thunderbird
<MikeH> I've tried grub-installer /dev/sda1 ( / part), but get wrong number of args: mapdevfs <path>
<Ghostx562> is it possible to get "themes" for 11.10?
<killown> unity has dual monitor support?
<xangua> there should be a tab or a button for task, long time since i used thunderbird uzr007
<Ghostx562> on 11.10 click the top tab/button
<Ghostx562> and type thunderbird
<Ghostx562> you can open it there or drag it down to the dock and its stays there
<kcw45> has anyone else using a combination of oneiric and open source ati drivers experienced any graphical issues on boot?  for me a lot of times, there will be artifacts (not too concerned) before lightdm shows, and occasionally there is a quick flash of a 'screenshot' from a previous session (very concerned).  the card is rv770 (radeon hd 4850)
<MikeH> hrm
<MikeH> grub-install seems to have installed grub
<MikeH> but not any config? How is this generated?
<giiker> having an issue when authenticating after getting notice of updates, After typying my passwd the authentication window doesn't go away even though it does authenticate me
<naptastic> MikeH, sudo update-grub will generate /boot/grub/grub.cfg for you
<MikeH> naptastic, any other steps from there?
<uzr007> i give up
<MikeH> Do I need to run grub or something to load the new config, or is this defunct in grub2?
<uzr007> DOES ANYBODY KNOW A GOOD CALENDAR FOR UBUNTU (NO EVOLUTION)
<naptastic> MikeH, less /boot/grub/grub.cfg to make sure it says what you think it should say?
<melkor> nice unetbootin lets you select a kernel.
<xangua> !caps | uzr007
<ubottu> uzr007: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zaffy> MikeH, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<naptastic> MikeH, the config gets read on boot, so no, update-grub is all you need to do.
<naptastic> uzr007, if you get no response, it just means no one knows the answer to your question. We're not ignoring you.
<uzr007> Sorry
<jakupl> uzr007: Sunbird
<jakupl> jakupl: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
<uzr007> jakupl, it's not compatible with ubuntu 11.10
<giiker> uzr007: have you triend rainlendar?  http://www.rainlendar.net/cms/index.php
<jakupl> uzr007: what about Lightning
<jakupl> ?
<melkor> uzr007: why do you say it is not compatible?
<uzr007> melkor, because when I try to install addon i get the message which says its not compatible
<jakupl> uzr007: calendar.google.com
<kcw45> uzr007, if you extract that sunbird-1.0b1.tar.bz2 file you download... it should have a file in it called sunbird that you can just execute
<melkor> uzr007: okay so you are trying to install the add on to thunderbird?
<kcw45> uzr007,  i don't think it's in the repos though
<uzr007> melkor, well I was trying to install it manually first
<Macer> omg the suspend to disk and suspend to ram is totally broken
<uzr007> i couldnot figure it out
<uzr007> then I tried addon
<uzr007> worked neither
<Macer> even telling my box to shut down causes a reboot
<Macer> wth?
<melkor> uzr007: http://brizoma.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/sunbird-and-lightning-removed-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Macer> anybody know why?
<uzr007> i'm pretty new to compiling
<xangua> uzr007: you don't compile anything, mozilla already gives you the binary, just extract it and run it
<uzr007> xangua, I extracted the file I don't know how to run it
<melkor> uzr007: When you have the .tar.bz file you should have a readme in there.
<xangua> lightning is on my lucid repository melkor uzr007 but not on oneiric it looks, lightning is on oneiric ;)
<xangua> melkor: you can also download lightning from thunderbird addon tab
<xangua> uzr007: see above ;)
<melkor> xangua: thanks.
<joe_> hey, just reinstalled ubuntu on a new ssd drive
<joe_> just having trouble exploring the network?
<sharpK> Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 Samba share -> I installed it, open it up, asks for a password, I enter it, and it goes away and does nothing.
<sharpK> Does this every time
<sharpK> anyone know hwat's going on? or have a better solution for sharing across a windows network from an ubuntu desktop home server?
<Macer> screw this
<Macer> i bet windows 7 goes to sleep properly
<Corey> Macer: You seem frustrated.
<Macer> reasons like this are why linux will never be mainstream in comparison to closed operating systems
<Corey> ACPI is a bit tricky on some laptops, what're you running for hardware?
<Macer> it is a desktop
<uzr007> xangua, if you have your map in downloads how do you get ./compile
<Corey> ...or you can throw a hissy fit.  Nevermind.
<Macer> tan s2881
<Macer> tyan
<uzr007> I'm sorry i just don't know how to
<melkor> Macer: suspend's usually suck. You might need to google your computer and linux suspend to see if other people have gotten it to work.
<uzr007> and I really want to find out
<Macer> melkor: i have been doing that for over an hour
<joe_> hmm, getting stuck exploring the network?
<joe_> what should i do?
<Macer> fail.
<joe_> the firewall is off
<naptastic> Macer, The computer I'm on right now is the only computer I've ever had for which Linux suspend has ever worked, and it's only some of the time.
<melkor> Macer: have you found other people with the same problem?
<Macer> even shutting down the system causes a reboot
<Macer> SHUTTING DOWN
<Macer> ie: turn off
<Macer> :)
<FloodBot1> Macer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joe_> zzz
<naptastic> Macer, What kind of machine (specifically, what motherboard) is this?
<Macer> tyan s2881
<naptastic> Sorry; I see you said that already
<naptastic> Macer, that's a sweet motherboard!! The typical use case for such a sytem probably doesn't include turning it off or suspending though.
<Macer> honestly. never mind. i honestly dont have time to fiddle with something that has been beoken in linux for years ;) i will just put windows on it. it is a shame because i really love kubuntu
<Macer> but i need the suspend to work
<giiker> Macer: I've had your same problem for years now on my box, but strangely enough  it worked on my laptop after enabling ACPI
<melkor> Macer: you can try another kernel too if you like.
<Macer> melkor: well.. that is even more of a pain. especially if i am forced to build one
<Macer> and not even know if it will work
<naptastic> Macer, well I'mma leave right now to go play TF2... on Windows. So take all this with some salt. ;-)
<Macer> lol
<Macer> sounds like a plan
<naptastic> Take care man. Good luck.
<killown> unity has dual monitor support?
<Macer> but seriously. linux needs to get its act together when it comes to stuff like this
<MikeH> Is it normal for mdadm to do a resync immediately after a fresh install with no data on the drive?
<Macer> why can windows easily work with hibernating all machines but linux cant seem to get it right across different systems?
<melkor> Macer: hibernate/suspend are pretty low on the list. Especially when you get to hardware a lot of people don't have.
<Macer> melkor: that doesnt explain why windows manages to do it so easily. what do they know that linux devs dont when it comes to power states?
<melkor> Macer: It is a community effort, and maybe nobody has come across this problem with your specific configuration. There are ways to debug and figure it out and essentially help the community.
<melkor> Macer: they do not do it easily.
<Macer> u have never seen a system that windows has failed to suspend
<Macer> u/i
<melkor> Macer: And they paid a lot of good money for that to happen.
<killown> Does anyone help me xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default?
<Macer> i am sure the code is similar across the board
<melkor> Macer: then do something about it.
<Macer> there are probably 5 different ways mboards handle it
<sharpK> hm
<Macer> and windows detects and changes to adapt to the particular board
<Macer> melkor: i would but the code is such an absolute mess ;)
<Macer> blah. thanks anyways.
<Macer> i have to go
<ziggyfish> ubuntu is starting to annoy me, I can't run mysql workbench in ubuntu 11.10, I have to use a fedora virtual machine to run it.
<ziggyfish> how ridiculous is that? And when you report the bug, they either don't listen to you or go on the defensive and say "why don't you fix it"
<w30> Macer, try  uswsusp deb, it contains s2disk and s2ram commands that work for me.
<Phr3d13> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<w30> Macer, look at this:ftp://98.213.59.214/pub/temp/suspend_fix.txt
<doeeeli> Macer: maybe you changed an alias
<melkor> wow, ibus sucks.
<Pedrolito> Hi, I have the following problem:  sometimes, the context menu that appears when I right click somewhere doesn't disappear when it is supposed to.  I get stuck with a rectangle that displays the pixels that were under it when it was created, that is always on top and displayed on all the desktops.  Is there a way to get rid of these rectangles?  Because the only solution I have found to work for now is to logout and log back in, which is
<Pedrolito>  extremely inconvenient when something is running.
<modulexploited> suddenly every mounted volume is being detected as a READ-ONLY file system. my FAT32 USB drive, NTFS External Hardisk and my other NTFS partitions. Is this an issue with the latest UBUNTU 11.10 upgrade ??
<sharpK> Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 Samba share -> I installed it, open it up, asks for a password, I enter it, and it goes away and does nothing.
<sharpK> Does this every time
<sharpK> anyone know hwat's going on? or have a better solution for sharing across a windows network from an ubuntu desktop home server?
<escott> modulexploited, i would verify that you are using the fuse driver for the ntfs drives and not the in kernel ntfs driver
<trism> ziggyfish: http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=62347 has workarounds, a patch and a ppa with a patched build you could try
<modulexploited> escott: how do I verify ?
<l0n> sharpK if it's just for occasional file transfers just use SCP or SFTP
<escott> modulexploited, type "mount" at a command line (no options) and it will list what is mounted and with what filesystem
<sharpK> 10n can scp or sftp be used to share/stream video/music/and modify files?
<sharpK> 10n : and would it be easily accessible from various windows computers?
<melkor> sharpK: yes, although there are other options.
<sharpK> melkor: are any alternatives to SCP or SFTP better for these purposes?
<sharpK> it's basically a small home server
<modulexploited> escott: this is the result : http://pastebin.com/FEcMiBQb
<melkor> sharpK: I have used ssh/scp with sshfs which makes a remote hard drive look like a local one.
<melkor> sharpK: You might want to google 'ubuntu media server'
<melkor> sharpK: How will people be accessing the files?
<Phr3d13> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<escott> modulexploited, so sdb2 is mounted wrong. ntfs is the in kernel driver which is ro. you want /dev/sda2 on /media/WIN7 type fuseblk
<escott> modulexploited, did you put an entry in your fstab?
<ziggyfish> trism: unfortunately those work arrounds don't work
<melkor> Phr3d13: ... I don't think that was applicable here.
<l0n> sharpK another alternative is nfs although it can be a bit of a pain to get the client working on Windows
<bluebomber> Is there a way in 11.10 to "alt-tab" (app-switch) between apps only on the current workspace?
<sharpK> melkor: There are basically 4 or so windows computers on the network, I have a 5th computer with ubuntu installed and want it to act as a home server so that the windwos computers can stream media/music off of it, store (hopefully incremental) backups and other files, among other home server functions...
<modulexploited> No I did not do anything.. It was all working fine a couple of hours ago.. I upgraded using "apt-get upgrade" and restarted the machine. And thats all..
<modulexploited> escott: No I did not do anything.. It was all working fine a couple of hours ago.. I upgraded using "apt-get upgrade" and restarted the machine. And thats all..
<melkor> sharpK: There is samba, which lets you share a drive as on a windows network.
<Phr3d13> I do, you should have googled it and then pasted him a link
<sharpK> melkor: right, I just installed it, and like i said above, it opens up, asks for a password, I enter it, and it goes away
<escott> modulexploited, make sure ntfs-3g is installed. im not sure what would cause this, but its why you are not able to write to the ntfs drives
<sharpK> melkor: is it possible that samba is bugged on 10.10?
<melkor> sharpK: what do you mean? It should just start the samba service and then other computers can access your computer.
<sharpK> They can see the ubuntu computer, but windows has an error when trying to access a shared folder on the server
<sharpK> thought there might be some settings that need to be twaekewd
<sharpK> but don't know how to access em
<escott> sharpK, there is a gui for samba config you might want to look at
<melkor> sharpK: what is the windows computer error?
<escott> !samba | sharpK
<ubottu> sharpK: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ziggyfish> trism: fedora has a package for it, that I don't need to download from a the oracle site
<sharpK> melkor: windows cannot access \\Server\share --- check the spelling of the name...blahblah...
<sharpK> escott: I will check that out, thanks
<melkor> sharpK: If you haven't configured it yet, you might not have a directory available.
<sharpK> melkor: I'll read up and look at it
<ziggyfish> sharpK: did you reboot after to unstalled samba?
<sharpK> ziggyfish: can't remember it was yesterday, but I'll give it a go
<ziggyfish> sharpK: the other question is are you sharing any folders?
<uzr007> jakupl, this is one final question
<jakupl> uzr007: yeah?
<uzr007> jakupl, I have downloaded this sundbird folder and extracted it in downloads file
<sharpK> ziggyfish: yes, I have a folder on the desktop I shared
<modulexploited> escott: I am a little confused with this.. I am going to restart the laptop. i will get back into the channel in a bit.
<sharpK> but like I said, windows has an error trying toa acces it
<uzr007> jakupl, how do I do ./configure
<uzr007> ?
<sharpK> it can see it, but gives me an error (I described it above)
<uzr007> jakupl, I get the message no such a directory
<jakupl> you have to cd into the folder
<uzr007> jakupl, cd? what do you mean?
<Pedrolito> Sometimes, the context menu that appears when I right click somewhere doesn't disappear when it is supposed to.  There remains a rectangle that displays the pixels that were under it when it was created, that is always on top and displayed on all the desktops.  Is there a way to get rid of these rectangles?  The only solution I have found to work for now is to logout and log back in.
<jakupl> Change Directory
<uzr007> jakupl, you mean, I should place that folder another place?
<rchilso1> How do I get 11.10 to login using the classic gnome2 desktop
<jakupl> so command is "cd Downloads/Sonbird"
<kcw45> uzr007, if this is still sunbird issue, try 'cd /path/to/sunbird', then just './sunbird'... do it in a terminal window
<jakupl> or whatever the folder is called
<jakupl> no
<jakupl> in terminal
<uzr007> kcw45, thank you :-)
<oddie> I have a samba server that I can write to on my windows machine, when logging into the server through ubuntu I cannot write to the directory. It can't be a permission issue as all windows PC with the same login can access and create folders (4 other windows pc's). Is it possible that linux is logging in as a guest and not the writable user?
<uzr007> kcw45, no such file or directory
<wad> I'm migrating my email server (postfix, dovecot) from an old debian box to a new Ubuntu box. But Ubuntu doesn't seem to do dovecot... what are people using these days for an imap service?
<wad> I'm using maildir.
<kcw45> uzr007, alright, hang on a sec
<rchilso1> Is there a way to make the gnome2 enviroment my default login?
<cipherboy> rchilso1: shouldn't it save between sessions?
<rchilso1> I just installed and only have unity to choose from
<immysl> Good Day everybody!
<cipherboy> rchilso1: the current version? (11.10)?
<rchilso1> I cannot find where to switch it at.
<rchilso1> yes version 11.10
<cipherboy> rchilso1: 11.10 doesn't have gnome2.
<rchilso1> kk thanks
<sgentle> heya... I'm having some gnarly problems with 11.10 and my macbook pro's graphics, can anyone lend a hand?
<cipherboy> sgentle: whats the issue?
<modulexploited> escott: i restarted the machine just to see if it mounts properly this time.
<zacktu> update manager says that it configuring linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic, but has come to a halt -- if i look at details i can see that there is a question "rated for you" with a y or n alongside -- i've tried to see the rest of the question, but the usual back arrow doesn't work -- now i've lost the question and the ability to answer -- i've never seen this before -- the cancel button is...
<zacktu> ...inactive -- is it okay to kill the update manager process?
<modulexploited> escott: I was trying to install ntfs-3g. It promts to remove ntfsprogs, if I install that.. Is that ok ?
<sgentle> I'm trying to boot from the livecd, but I get graphical glitches everywhere
<Jordan_U> !notunity | rchilso1
<ubottu> rchilso1: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sgentle> and it halts on a messed up version of the boot logo
<sgentle> I tried nomodeset, which works in the sense that it boots
<sgentle> but I get no graphics
<Nautilus> sgentle: run memtest to be sure thats ok?
<sgentle> if I try to startx, I get "vbios address 0xd00 out of range"
<sgentle> I'll give it a crack, but I've been running os x and windows without issue on the same machine for a while
<Nautilus> sgentle: also check on-board graphics settings, eg: if you added a card but on-board is still on?
<Nautilus> i only suggest memtest because it's easy and can't hurt.  never know.
<sgentle> yeah, absolutely - I wouldn't be surprised at this point
<sgentle> it's a macbok pro, so in a sense it has on-board and discrete graphics by design :/
<Pedrolito> Sometimes, the context menu that appears when I right click somewhere doesn't disappear when it is supposed to.  There remains a rectangle that displays the pixels that were under it when it was created, that is always on top and displayed on all the desktops.  Is there a way to get rid of these rectangles?  The only solution I have found to work for now is to logout and log back in.
<modulexploited> Nautilus: All my mount volumes (NTFS other partitions and external Hard Disks) are being recognized as read-only file systems after an upgrade. I am using Ubuntu 11.10. Any thoughts.. ?
<sharpK> when sharing a folder using samba share, do I just share it and set the group permission to sambashare?
<sharpK> or do I not even need to bother with that?
<xeocs> please help!! how to change gnome logging window's title? it always show (null)...
<escott> modulexploited, i guess. im not sure what ntfsprogs does
<geohacker> Trying to set "do nothing" while laptop lid is closed. but that doesn't seem to work. I'm on 11.04. any clue?
<melkor> geohacker: are you using gnome3/unity?
<escott> modulexploited, supposedly ntfsprogs was merged with ntfs-3g i think you want the 3g
<melkor> Is vfat fat32?
<geohacker> melkor, gnome2. I chose default from the startup.
<xeocs> any one help me with gnome3's logging window title?
<melkor> geohacker: are you using a second monitor?
<tripelb> hi, I want to know if 11,04 comes with IRC because there is no IRC with 10.04 and I _need_ to have it for this "project".   (thanks)
<modulexploited> escott: Ok. I am installing ntfs-3g
<geohacker> melkor, yes. but not connected right now.
<escott> melkor, yes vfat is generic fat and includes just about everything except exfat
<scottj> how secure is the default encrypted drive format option in ubuntu? like, for real security should I be looking at truecrypt?
<sgentle> hm, I'm having trouble getting memtest to go
<melkor> geohacker: mine always goes dark when I close the lid, but that is good I think.
<sgentle> from what I've read the efi version of grub doesn't support it
<modulexploited> escott: aaah ! Thank you very much. That fixed the problem
<jakupl> Do you guys know anything about dnsmasq?
<geohacker> melkor, but when using a external monitor, it is not. I just want to shut the laptop lid and work out of the external display.
<melkor> escott: I am trying to boot from a usb drive and I don't know if I should try to reformat it.
<melkor> geohacker: Just move your mouse and it will come back on.
<modulexploited> Nautilus: nevermind. escott: helped me fix it.
<geohacker> melkor, when I close the lid, it goes blank. nothing will happen if I move the mouse :)
<melkor> geohacker: I haven't found a way that it doesn't go black, but moving the mouse makes it work as expected. It even goes black if I turn off the lid.
<Nautilus> modulee: cool... no clue about that here ;)
<uzr007> thank you all
<melkor> geohacker: I don't know then, did you move the mouse in your second monitor (if it matters).
<uzr007> I think I'll log off
<uzr007> thanks once again
<tripelb> Does 11.04 have an IRC client in it and if so which one?
<geohacker> melkor, are you saying that if we close the lid while connected to a external display and move the mouse it will show up?
<cipherboy> webchat.freenode.net :D
<Pedrolito> oh, interesting, since nobody seemed to have an answer to my problem, I was closing my windows one by one, and when I closed chromium, the always-on-top rectangles disappeared!  So it's more a chromium bug maybe...
<escott> scottj, the encryption should be fine for most purposes. the main concern is that it makes clear what is and what is not encrypted, and there is no possibility of a secret encrypted partition. also you have to worry about moving files to the non-encrypted partitions or being swapped out
<escott> melkor, i wasnt following all your questions but the liveusb process should format the disk as needed
<sharpK> when sharing a folder using samba share, do I just share it and set the group permission to sambashare?
<sharpK> or do I not even need to bother with that?
<melkor> escott it seems to work correctly but then I start into my normal grub.
<escott> melkor, so whats the question
<melkor> escott: and I did check the bios to mak sure I am booting from a usb device first.
<melkor> escott: I cannot boot from my usb device.
<scottj> escott: ok, the nice thing is I didn't have to install anything or configure anything. if there were like a super simple process for something better I'd do that but probably not worth my effort to read/configure very much.
<tripelb> can ubuntu read a Mac hard drive?
<melkor> tripelb: yes.
<escott> tripelb, if journaling is disabled it is supposedly possible
<tripelb> can ubuntu write on a Mac hard drive?
<escott> tripelb, sorry my comment was for writing not reading
<tripelb> wait yes and "supposedly possible" are two different things melkor escott
<tripelb> ah, melkor escott. Well I can back up then, for sure.
<melkor> tripelb: in the purest sense of can, then yes. But there are a lot of mac file systems if I'm not mistaken.
<Rallias> Is there a guide to using truecrypt with grub2?
<escott> melkor, so what happens when it fails to boot. what is the last thing you see
<melkor> escott: it goes to my normal grub.
<escott> melkor, what kind of boot option does it have for the usb
<escott> melkor, in the bios that is
<melkor> escott: actually it looks like it didn't edit my grub.cfg because there wasn't a usb option.
<sgentle> alright, so here's a bizarre twist
<tripelb> ah, melkor escott. But to restore I will need to "disable journalling" (whatever that is - on which system will the journaling need to be disabled? ubuntu or mac?  ---> which Mac OS. To read (to back up the HD before a clean install) I will use a liveCD reading a Tiger OSX10,4 HD --- after the install I will want to write on a Snow Leopard HD OSX10.5  <---  Makes me mad that Apple deliberately maes the Macbook stupid.
<sgentle> if I boot with only-ubiquity nomodeset, x starts okay
<scottj> anyone know if you can buy a tablet 3g sim and stick it in a laptop usb 3g data card and get $20/mo 3g on your laptop?
<tripelb> s/maes/makes/
<escott> tripelb, on the mac you have to do some weird things to disable journalling if you want to write. you probably dont want to disable journaling though
<melkor> escott: external media, and then it lets me select my usb device.
<escott> melkor, if you have multiple usb ports it might be that you need to try a different one
<melkor> escott: I'm going to try rebooting again.
<sgentle> so why do you suppose only-ubiquity would work when a normal boot doesn't?
<escott> sgentle, probably has more to do with nomodeset
<sgentle> but that's the strange thing
<sgentle> x won't start with nomodeset
<whoever> what ever happened to the beanie hats in the swag (gotta keep my ears worm in style)
<escott> sgentle, unity must not be falling back to unity-2d properly
<sgentle> hm
<tripelb> escott. I'm stuck with a 1T HD written as ext4 (Ubuntu10.4) from my Dell that failed. Now I have a Macbook with a full 72 G HD. So I will be out to lunch on putting my data, mostly media, back on the Mac.
<sgentle> that would cause x to not start at all?
<sgentle> is there a way to test that? like, force unity-2d?
<escott> sgentle, well x would start but you wouldn't have a usable gui. you could jump to tty1 and export DISPLAY=:0 and then try to unity --replace
<escott> sgentle, except im not sure what the livecd username is
<sgentle> just ubuntu
<sgentle> but the behaviour I'm seeing is that x won't start at all without only-ubiquity
<uzr007> kcw45, hi mate
<uzr007> I have one problem more.
<sharpK> when using samaba share, do I have to issue terminal commands to folders in order to be able to share them on a network with windwows computers, or should simply right clicking and sharing the folder work after samba is installed?
<tripelb> Does Ubuntu 11.04 have a liveCD IRC client. I would really like to be able to ask in here if anything goes wrong while I am trying to transfer the data.
<kcw45> kcw45, yessir?
<escott> sgentle, saying that "x won't start" without only-ubiquity is not true. ubiquity relies upon X it just doesn't have a window manager or session manager
<sgentle> yep, that's why I'm very confused
<kcw45> uzr007, yessir?
<uzr007> kcw45, remember that command ./sunbird?
<sgentle> as in, without only-ubiquity I only get a terminal, and if I type "sudo startx" it bails with some V_BIOS error
<uzr007> kcw45, I have to run it trough terminal every time I wan to run sunbird
<kcw45> uzr007, yes... there are ways to ease that
<uzr007> kcw45, how? :)
<mathews> I did run update manager and during the process showed "not all update is not possible",I select close.Now I cannot install any soft,cannot run update mangr.
<cipherboy> mathews, asks about dpkg?
<VeePeeN> wonder if anyone can help me get my vpn to work?
<VeePeeN> i can connect and set up tap0 with openvpn, but no internet after that
<mathews> cipherboy, I did not get u
<cipherboy> mathews: have you tried running apt-get update, and/or dpkg --configure -a?
<mathews> cipherboy, Ya,I added one ppa of gnome and typed upgrade in the terminal
<cipherboy> mathews: did it failewith an error?
<cipherboy> *fail with
<mathews> cipherboy, it said something downloaded or added like that,after that I ran the update manager
<mathews> cipherboy, after restart everything changed,like windows button missing,programs on the launcher missing.....
<cipherboy> Oh. What gnome ppa did you add? gnome3?
<cipherboy> And what version of Ubuntu? (sorry, haven't been following channel)
<mathews> cipherboy, 11.04, the ppa is ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<mathews> this channel not shows all the texts of what we entered
<melkor> Found it, I had the boot options switched in the bios, but that didn't do anything I have to hit esc when it boots and I get a boot option window.
<like_summer> 早啊各位~
<VeePeeN> anyone ever set up a vpntunnel.se?
<cipherboy> mathews: generally that ppa doesn't work for upgrading from gnome2 to gnome3
<VeePeeN> having major frustrations here
<like_summer> 大家的英文都真好啊，都没人说汉语呢。。。。
<mathews> cipherboy, that ppa is in the omg page and for installing the gnome browser
<melkor> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fmaker> Building a deb for ubuntu was much easier than an rpm for Fedora
<skilz> Whats a good program to rip audio cds, I use audacious to play music but I dont think it rips?
<tim42> I'm trying to get an Apple ImageWriter II working in 11.10 with a Keyspan USB-28XB USB-to-Serial adapter. Adapter is working (/dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1 show up) and I can add the printer via CUPS with the iwhi driver and test pages come out fine. Thing is: I don't want that driver, I just want *plain text* - that is, just send the characters out to the printer. Can't figure that bit out. Suggestions?
<solringel> im new to linux and im looking for a way to extract RAR archives. 
<overdub> solid_liq: unrar
<solringel> solid_liq how to get unrar?
<spray__> So uh, Google is useless.  How do I get a parallel port working?
<spray__> It assumes I want to print, I just want to unbrick my router with a JTAG cable
<spray__> I have lp0 and parport0 devices, permissions are correct.  Just for some reason, I can't USE either
<_spray> Much better, I enjoy my underscores before me.  Makes me up top.  Almost as cool as that plus-v
<scottj> serial and parallel ports, this all reminds me of how many hours I used to waste trying to get PPP/modem stuff working
<_spray> scottj, don't even remind me of those days.  Literal man-days were wasted trying to get ppp-up scripts to work.
<_spray> We're in the future I thought, this kind of stuff should just work already
<_spray> I mean, worst case scenario I put XP on another hard drive.  I mean, I swore a year ago that I would never run Windows natively again.  So I'm torn.
<solringel> does anyone know if there is a program out there to manage my music on my iphone with ubuntu?
<almoxarife> solringel: the music is on the iphone?
<solringel> yes
<almoxarife> solringel: but you want to have an external os managing it?
<solringel> i have a windows pc as well that has itunes but my laptop is now running ubuntu was just wondering if there is way to manage the music with ubuntu
<sagaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/751084/
<sagaci> why doesn't it try to install libdvdcss2, being a suggests
<mediat0r> I added a ppa from command line on my server and it is 404ing (I guess it doesn't have oneric specific version). How do I remove it?
<sagaci> mediat0r: does it show up in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mediat0r> sagaci: doesn't seem to be in there, I just double checked then
<almoxarife> sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> mediat0r
<solringel> how do i fix 404 errors when i do sudo apt-get update?
<mediat0r> almoxarife: I already tried that but because the PPA is 404ing the uninstall process doesn't work
<sagaci> solringel: try sudo apt-get update --fix-missing or try a different mirror via Software Sources
<almoxarife> solringel: can't fix it
<solringel> if i do that will it delete packages from those bad sources?
<almoxarife> solringel: no
<sagaci> solringel: do you use just the normal repos or have you added new ones, like ppas, etc
<geoffmcc> mediat0r: /etc/apt/sources.list.d . delete the ppa entrys and then do an apt-get update
<skilz> whats a good gtk program to change monitor brightness/color settings?
<sagaci> solringel: no, it won't delete packages
<solringel> i added some ppa's
<solringel> could be the server for those sources are down
<sagaci> solringel: can you pastebin an apt-get update?
<mediat0r> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/751087/
<solringel> sagasi: will do just give me a sec
<almoxarife> mediat0r: https://launchpad.net/~dreamstudio/+archive/audio < try that ppa
<mediat0r> geoffmcc: that totally worked! thanks mate :)
<almoxarife> mediat0r: look at installing why-ppa-manager
<solringel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/751089/
<almoxarife> mediat0r: look at installing y-ppa-manager
<geoffmcc> mediat0r: also just found that add-apt-repository -r would have worked too
<mediat0r> almoxarife: i'll take a look at those managers :)
<mediat0r> geoffmcc: cool! that would have been eaiser, should have read the man :P
<mediat0r> ty all for help
<solringel> sagasi: did u get the link?
<sagaci> solringel: yep, but unfortunately I'm out for a while
<solringel> sagaci: in how long will u be back?
<solringel> maybe someone else on here can help me out with 404 errors i am getting when i do an apt-get update?
<solringel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/751089/
<almoxarife> solringel: you are getting 404 because of two possible reasons, 1. your version is not supported or 2. the site is down
<solringel> almoxarife: thanks
<almoxarife> solringel: consider installing y-ppa-manager, it finds ppa's for your version when they exist
<solringel> how do i add it
<almoxarife> solringel: by finding the ppa for y-ppa-manager :)
<almoxarife> solringel: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager
<SilverFox> Guest58177, you should rethink running irc client as root user.
<Guest58177> Ok
<solringel> thnaks
<Guest58177> I use xchat firstly.
<almoxarife> solringel: btw, unless you are on a server there is no need to do all that terminal apt-get stuff, install 'synaptic' let the gui do the hard work
<Guest58177> It is well using
<sherefe> Hello guys
<solringel> i ant install y-ppa http://paste.ubuntu.com/751094/
<mrpink57> it's good to at least learn terminal commands
<sherefe> Is it possible to listen for radio streams in internet via audacity using m3u extention ?
<almoxarife> solringel: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/y-ppa-manager-0084-released-finally.html <-- read
<solringel> almoxarife: thanks
<almoxarife> sherefe: if not, vlc can
<almoxarife> sherefe: and totem too
<sherefe> almostroot i got thanx
<sherefe> ohhm sorry
<sherefe> almoxarife thank you
<almoxarife> sherefe: you welcome
<ksbalaji> I need to put wavy lines as borders for my OO text. How do I go about it? I could not get help from oo channel. sorry to present here. But, I trust this channel for bright help.
<roasted> given the choice, what's more compatible/easier to deal with when it comes to media players and linux? MSC or MTP?
<phix> hey real quick, what is the command to find out what deb package a file belongs to?
<ubuntumarx> #wii rayman origins
<_cb> I think that when I installed Ubuntu 9.10 I set up one partition for data and one partition for Ubuntu. How can I verify that?
<phix> I want to know which package installed files in /usr/java/packages/lib/ext and broke my compiler
<abhijit> hi. gnome3 scrollbars are not working inside xmind. help. how to i tell xind to use traditional scroll bars?
<phix> so I can abuse the maintainer
<phix> _cb: df -Th
<phix> _cb: or cat /etc/fstab
<the_3f_rule> Anyone have any insight on errno 5 input output install errors and ram?
<llutz_> phix: dpkg -S file
<phix> _cb: but remember that in linux all filesystems are mounted at a directory point
<phix> llutz_: thnx
<solringel> now im getting an error when i try doing an update  http://paste.ubuntu.com/751100/
<Guest96120> anyone know of a free swf editor for actionscript
<_cb> phix reason I am asking is that if I have my data in one partition and ubuntu in another I can install the newest version of Ubuntu in the Ubuntu partition
<phix> _cb: you know how unix / linux filesystem hierachy is setup?  there is a single root point, not multiple root points like in windows
<almoxarife> solringel: saw that too before, and yes, you must manually remove the 'ain' from line three of the file shown, and yes, required admin privs
<_cb> phix not really.
<phix> _cb: if you update ubuntu it shouldn't touch files in /srv or /home for example because they are not the standard locations to install files, /usr /var/lib usually are
<phix> _cb: ok well in windows you have A: B: C: D: etc... each one contains one filesystem (sort of unles you use junction points but I am assuming you havnt heard of them)
<Crash-OD> any help with the for a free swf editor?
<_cb> I tried the update once before and it did not work too well for me. That is the reason I was thinking about doing a clean install as long as my data was on a separate partition
<the_3f_rule> Nothing?
<phix> _cb: in linux everything in under / , you mount a filesystem in a directory, so everything in that directory is then on a different file system,   so you can create a partition, format it with a filesystem and mount it under any directory you want, you cn put it as /srv, /mnt/harddrive, /where/ever/you/like
<Abhijit> hi. gnome3 scrollbars are not working inside xmind. help. how to i tell xind to use traditional scroll bars?
<solringel> almoxarife: i need root privileges to edit the sources file but how can i just edit it through terminal>
<phix> _cb: you should be keeping your own files away from locations where ubuntu installs its files
<solringel> ?
<phix> _cb: ubuntu usually needs stuff under /usr and /var/libm so try not to put your own data under there
<huamm_> how to make my terminal like this - http://bowoganteng.tk/gambar
<almoxarife> solringel: are you on a server
<almoxarife> solringel: are you on a server?????????
<phix> _cb: keeping everything in /srv/ or under your home directory is the safest bet
<solringel> nope no server
<phix> solringel: use sudo
<almoxarife> solringel: what's wrong with gedit?
<huamm_> coloring
<_cb> did a df -Th and that refreshed my memory. I have boot, home, tmp, usr, var  on it's own partition
<solringel> im new to linux i just dont know how to use terminal
<phix> solringel: xhost +; sudo DISPLAY=:0 gedit /some/file; xhost -
<_cb> Also have a mydata partition where all my data resides and shared with XP on a dual boot system
<phix> solringel: you ever used a dos prompt before?
<solringel> how whould i do that command if i want to edit the sources.list file?
<phix> _cb: ok, that is fine, the filesystem will probably be fat32 or ntfs so just mount it somewhere, /mnt/C for C drive is what I usually do
<solringel> nope never used dos b4
<llutz_> phix: there's "gksudo", don't use sudo for gui-apps and no need for that xhost-stuff
<almoxarife> solringel: type this            gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-gnome3-precise.list
<phix> llutz_: ah ok :)  I am old school
<tripelb> Does 11.04 have an IRC client in it and if so which one?
<llutz_> phix: xhost +    is evil and not old school
<phix> llutz_: yeah but it works :)
<llutz_> phix: pls don't suggest those things here
<phix> ok
<ubuntumarx> ciao
<huamm_> omg
<Abhijit> hi. gnome3 scrollbars are not working inside xmind. help. how to i tell xind to use traditional scroll bars?
<ubuntumarx> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<phix> ubuntumarx: haha
<llutz_> tripelb: it should come with irssi + xchat
<solringel> thanks it works now other than the 404 errors but all is good now thanks for the help as i am very new to linux and sometimes getting frusrated but i am eager to learn more
<phix> tripelb: I use irssi
<phix> solringel: good :) I suggest you read some of the docs at ubuntu.com or whatever the url is
<almoxarife> solringel: install 'synaptic' if its not already installed, you are working too hard
<phix> ~ubuntu
<celltech> How did WINE get installed when the last program I know I tried to instal was lmms?
<phix> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<phix> there you go solringel :)
<solringel> thanks all for the support
<phix> any time
<phix> <3
<solringel> linux rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!
<phix> woooo!!!! YEAH!!!
<almoxarife> celltech: when I installed 'teamviewer' I found that it installed wine, sort of tricky of it
<tripelb> llutz I've never seen a version of ubuntu with either irssi or xchat. ("should" means nothing, - It used to come with pidgin in 9.04, then none in 10.04 - "should" gives me no information.
<phix> almoxarife: heh yeah I loled when it did that :)
<celltech> almoxarife  So I need to go back and uninstal WINE? Cause I really want nothing to do with it. Or should I go to Synaptic and removed anything and ever with the words WINE in it?
<llutz_> tripelb: so i was wrong, ignore me
<phix> tripelb: it does come with empathy though
<phix> tripelb: that can speak irc
<tripelb> phix, I am going to use a live cd so I cant install anything. On a mac. Why? to back up my data (prior to a clean install) and all I have is an ext4 (my old ubuntu from a dead computer.)
<almoxarife> celltech: I won't tell you what to uninstall, I would find what has caused wine to install and decide from there
<phix> tripelb: ah, use empathy, it should be on the livecd
<tripelb> phix empathy has NO IRC client
<phix> tripelb: really>
<celltech> almoxarife I just want wine gone. it's useless
<tripelb> didnt in 1004 phix
<almoxarife> celltech: alrighty
<phix> tripelb: it does though
<almoxarife> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 695 kB, installed size 2336 kB
<tripelb> OK well if it doesnt I cant ask in here. I sure hope it supports my wireless card, come to think of it. arg. OK thanks phlux
<empathyHasIRC> Looks like it does
<solringel> got a question
<empathyHasIRC> tripelb: :)
<almoxarife> solringel: ????
<solringel> when the next major ubuntu release is out and i update does than mean i have to reinstall the packages i added?
<phix> tripelb: :)
<coolstar> Hi. i'm installing Ubuntu 11.10, and I'm experiencing some graphic related issues
<almoxarife> solringel: good question, the issue will be all them packages you installed via ppa being supported by the upgraded version, that's why ppa's are your own risk taking sort of thing
<almoxarife> solringel: so, don't upgrade for about ?????? 6 months? yeah, that should do it
<solringel> didnt really understand that:-$
<coolstar> Can anyone help me with my graphics issues on Ubuntu 11.10?
<solringel> is a ppa a package?
<almoxarife> solringel: nothing says that who ever offers up packages in a ppa will be supporting the next upgraded version of ubuntu, it's a crap shoot
<coolstar> I have upgraded from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.10 and I'm having serious graphic issues
<almoxarife> solringel: no,  packages are part of a ppa
<tripelb> thanks empathyhasirc
<tripelb> I have heard the mermaids singing, each to each.	
<tripelb>  
<tripelb> I do not think that they will sing to me.
<coolstar> almoxarife: Can you help me with some graphic issues I'm having in ubuntu 11.10?
<solringel> oh then b4 i would upgrade to a major release i would remove those ppa's
<almoxarife> coolstar: nvidia?
<coolstar> no
<coolstar> I have ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
<coolstar> almoxarife: The graphics appear ok, except when moving windows, there's a serious lag.
<almoxarife> coolstar: that also has a current drivers ppa from the manufacturer I believe
<coolstar> almoxarife: The graphics look ok, except there's a lag when opening windows, closing windows, or moving windows
<almoxarife> coolstar: but I don't know much about it, someone else may have ati
<coolstar> It's just laggy
<almoxarife> coolstar: and there could be metric butt tons of reasons for that, way out of my meager know-how
<khc> I just upgraded to 11.10, both evolution and pidgin are saying I am not connected to the network, even though network manager shows the connected icon and I am connected to the internet
<coolstar> almoxarife: also, dbus-daemon uses 60% of the CPU
<almoxarife> coolstar: no idea, sorry
<almoxarife> khc: can you web browse?
<khc> almoxarife: yes
<khc> I can do everything, except convince programs that I am really connected
<huamm_> how to make my terminal like this - http://bowoganteng.tk/gambar
<huamm_> coloring
<khc> seems like something with network manager is broken
<almoxarife> khc: pidgin is set up with a server and all that?
<khc> almoxarife: yes, I can ping and all that
<khc> (ex-pidgin developer, I know my pidgin)
<coolstar> does anyone know issues where dbus-daemon uses 58% of m CPU?
<almoxarife> khc: can't be network manager, if you can web browse
<khc> of course it can be
<khc> programs that integrate with network manager tend to ask it what the network status is
<almoxarife> khc: alrighty then, I'll let you trouble shoot it
<ksbalaji> Got help from debian channel for my OO problem, though not directly related to them or this channel. Thanks and bye.
<sharpK> does anyone else find that Synergy makes the graphics on 10.10 all messed up?
<sharpK> folder icons don't show up
<sharpK> and all
<coolstar> @sharpK: I haven't had any problems on ubuntu 10.10
<hintss> hey, the computer from yesterday, that locks up on login, the memtest completed 6 passes so far with no errors
<sharpK> hmm
<sharpK> coolstar: do you use ubuntu as a client or host?
<coolstar> I use ubuntu on my thinkpad t60
<coolstar> sharpK: I'm not sure as I do host a LAMP server
<coolstar> I'm a developer :)
<sharpK> yeah, I meant with synergy, is it set as the host for synergy or as a client
<coolstar> sharpK: I don't know what synergy is
<sharpK> oh
<sharpK> oh, you said you had no problem on 10.10 with it
<sharpK> I thought you meant with synergy cause that's what I said :)
<jadon> i need some networking help. laptop wifi running 10.10
<coolstar> I am having serious performance issues after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.10
<jadon> unity causeing problems?
<jadon> it took me 2 hours to install a different window manager in unity
<coolstar> i found the cause
<coolstar> I unplugged my ipod touch and it was fixed
<jadon> lol
<jadon> what version?
<coolstar> iOS 5
<coolstar> Tethered Jailbreak
<jadon> gen i ment
<coolstar> 3rd Gen 32 GB
<jadon> same here
<jadon> just not jailbroken for stability issues
<jadon> does cover flow cause your ipod to crash?
<coolstar> jadon: no
<jadon> coolstar really cause it crashes me and my friends ipods
<areichman> hello. I'm having some problems with my DVD drive. lshw finds it but no discs I insert are recognized. Has anybody seen this before?
<coolstar> jadon: try checking your album artwork, and try closing apps in the multitask tray
<jadon> coolstar: what would album artwork have to do with it?
<coolstar> jadon: album artwork is shown in coverflow`
<jadon> areichman: ive been haveing a bitch of a time getting DVDs to play
<areichman> jadon: that's actually not my problem. I've been playing DVD's for a couple of years
<areichman> discs aren't being recognized at all now
<areichman> whether they're DVD's, audio CD's... anything
<areichman> even k3b shows 'no medium present'
<jadon> areichman: oh well thats bad try a live disk? possibly a bad drive?
<jadon> coolstar: am i whispering right?
<areichman> jadon: maybe. But I get power to it and it's listed in lshw
<areichman> so the drive can't be totally bad
<jadon> well i had a hard drive that would show in bios but nowhere else (is this relavent?
<areichman> I assumed a bad drive wouldn't show up at all. Is that not true?
<jadon> i think so
<jadon> the F/W of the drive will make it show up but possibly the read head is bad?
<jadon> say im no exspert this is pure speculation
 * jadon bows to Pici
<areichman> interesting. Is there any way to check this?
<jadon> say like i said boot a live disk and if it boots
<jadon> say then something in your OS install broke
<jadon> the reason im saying say as a prefix is due to being in a gameserver console to long
<jadon> coolstar: how would the album artwork cause my ipod to crash
<phix> hey what is the command again which tells dpkg to use my custom permissions and owership for a files / directories that are owned to a package?
<phix> dpkg-statoverride?
<jadon> are we talking via CLI?
<jadon> as in a terminal?
<phix> nm it was dpkg-statoverride ;)
<jadon> so can anyone help with networking?
<killown> How get two unity launcher for two displays?
<jadon> i abhor unity
<phix> killown: unity is extremely unconfigurable, use gnome fallback imo :)
<phix> although the new gnome vers is also unconfigurable I find :\  need to fix that
<poyntz> hi all
<phix> hi poyntz!
<poyntz> is there any reason why skype isn't in the default repository for oneiric?
<poyntz> how are things phix ?
<phix> poyntz: because skype is a non-free proprietary software
<phix> poyntz: non-free in the ubuntu sense of the word :)
<jadon> phix what are you running?
<phix> jadon: gnome fallback
<poyntz> phix: it's free unless you call people
<poyntz> - on their phones
<phix> poyntz: no the software doesn't meet Ubuntu's criteria for free :)
<poyntz> ahh
<llutz_> poyntz: it free of cost, but not free software
<phix> poyntz: skype probably wants to charge people for bundeling it in their OS or some BS
<poyntz> ohh
<poyntz> you mean open source?
<jadon> ya
<phix> poyntz: just get the deb package from their site and install it manually using dpkg
<poyntz> will do
<jadon> well skype is now owned by M$
<phix> poyntz: or better yet don't use skype, use gtalk or setup a asterisk server and use empathy which comes with ubuntu
<poyntz> oneric looks great whoever helped develop it
<phix> jadon: oh I didnt know that
<poyntz> phix: is gtalk a gnome app?
<phix> oneiric annoys me in some areas, one being unity
<phix> poyntz: google talk
<phix> it is a chat and voice protocol
<poyntz> how's the video on that?
<jadon> ya funny story right after M$ bought skype it almost broke completely
<phix> poyntz: I have heard no complaints but I dont use the video feature
<poyntz> is it jscript, java,?
<poyntz> phix: ah
<phix> jadon: haha, like anythig M$ has bought and developed ontop of ;)
<Pauluntu> i switched back to windows so i could use skype :P
<poyntz> ?
<poyntz> it works on ubuntu
<phix> poyntz: ummm C I think
<phix> poyntz: it does
<phix> poyntz: you can use empathy to do it
<poyntz> phix: i mean the client side
<phix> yeah C
<poyntz> phix: like, what's stored on the client side?
<jadon> phix: so tru although you have to give them credit for AoE II
<phix> C libraries, executables and icons
<poyntz> phix: so C can be dynamic?
<phix> jadon: meh, I will do no such thing :P
<phix> poyntz: what are you on about? :)
<poyntz> and inserted in webpages now?
<phix> C is a programming language
<poyntz> i know
<phix> there is an installer for it if that is what you mean
<poyntz> but, what's the gtalk gui?
<poyntz> jscript?
<phix> empathy
<phix> C and GTK
<poyntz> ah
<phix> it is a gnome based app
<poyntz> oh :P
<poyntz> i'm on kde
<poyntz> not sure if the gnome libraries are installed by default
<phix> there is probably kde version for it too
<phix> poyntz: you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<poyntz> kubuntu
<phix> ok, just google it :)
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<poyntz> but minus kde, same sort of thing ;)
<phix> http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<rainbowwarrior> can someone help me to get java working properly please ?
<phix> hmmm looks like I was wrong
<poyntz> imho the GUI is just sexier for kde than gnome
<Pauluntu> google talk is nice but does it do video?
<phix> poyntz: ok there is a web browser plugin that does the video part of it
<phix> poyntz: http://www.google.com/talk/
<coolstar> phix: it also does the audio and landline calls
<phix> coolstar: correct
<Pauluntu> yeah but that means you have to be on gmail to do video chat though i didn't like that
<phix> poyntz: :) i hope that helped
<poyntz> slower or faster than skype?
<poyntz> and better or reduced video quality?
<jadon> phix: aww come on you never played it?
<phix> Pauluntu: you have to be on skype to use skype chat, I much like being a gmail member than a skype member :)
<poyntz> i'm both :P
<phix> jadon: nup
<poyntz> but yaa
<phix> poyntz: I Have set it up once for a client but I never tested the video part of it
<jadon> phix: basicly M$ did it right
<phix> poyntz: just TIAS (Try It And See)
<phix> poyntz: you can be the judge :)
<phix> but there is a skype ubuntu client, I have installed it before
<poyntz> phix: haha. one day. thanks for the tip :)
<rainbowwarrior> Hi i have a problem with java on Ubuntu 11.10 when i go onto chat the applet loads and then when logging in it just sits there doing nothing, any idea how to fix this please ?
<Pauluntu> phix, true but i prefer a stand alone application instead of having to run through the web browser.  but doesn't matter when i used it a few days ago the video kept crashing on gmail so i didn't have a choice i switched back to windows until these desktop wars with gnome3 end
<Pauluntu> rainbowwarrior, idk about your situation but when i was trying to play pogo it wouldn't work with openjdk6 i had to uninstall it and install the real oracle java for java stuff to work
<rainbowwarrior> ok il try that thankyou Pauluntu
<jdavis_> unity question: is there a way to cycle between tasks just on one workspace? Also, is there a way to more directly choose one window out of several windows of the same application, without having to look at the pictures of each window?
<phix> rainbowwarrior: I am working on fixing some java problems as we speak
<phix> rainbowwarrior: I found the easiest way is to install the sun/oracle verison, I have a repo if you want it, from PPA
<phix> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-java-oneiric.list
<phix> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu oneiric main
<phix> just google it to find the command to install the keys and what not
<jadon> when im bored i cat jpegs
<jadon> then i cat /cat
<phix> jadon: I used to cat them to /dev/dsp in the good old days
<phix> catting them to /dev/console was also fun
<jadon> what did that do?
<pconwell> anyone familiar with kvm?
<coolstar> pconwell: I prefer Virtualbox or VMware depending on the OS installed
<jadon> phix: you should install sl
<coolstar> Virtualbox for linux guest, and VMware for Windows
<pconwell> yeah, really, I'm just trying to see if my processor supports virtualization
<jadon> what CPU?
<pconwell> er.. one sec
<pconwell> Intel E7230
<coolstar> how do you reorder items in the unity launcher?
<pconwell> I googled it and googled it, but found nothing.. the 7220 does, so I assume it does too
<jadon> ill check
<pconwell> coolstar: long clikc
<jadon> 1 sec
<coolstar> pconwell: thx
<kbhtech> What is the programming channel?
<kbhtech> (C++)
<jadon> pconwell: whats your cpu called (core2 etc)
<pconwell> well, here is what is confusing me: I'm looking at the community documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<phix> pconwell: I am!
<pconwell> jadon: I'm not 100% sure, it's an old server I bought off ebay
<jadon> is it on?
<pconwell> yes
<phix> just google it
<jadon> whats it running?
<pconwell> ubuntu server 11.04
<phix> pconwell: what are you tying to do with KVM?
<phix> pconwell: cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell you
<pconwell> phix: nothing particlarly with kvm, just trying to find out if the server supports virtualization...
<phix> pconwell: you need motherboard support as well
<jadon> pconwell: does it have GUI?
<pconwell> phix: right
<pconwell> jadon: no
<jadon> ah
<pconwell> Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
<pconwell> two cores
<phix> pconwell: look for vmx flag I think it is
<phix> or vme
<pconwell> yup - vme
<pconwell> and vmx
<phix> oh pentium D, I dont think that had virt support, it was the core 2 duos that started with it
<phix> ok ignore me :)
<phix> if oyu have the flag then it is supported
<phix> Xen / KVM, Virtualbox and vmware supports it
<jadon> pconwell: less /proc/cpuinfo
<pconwell> Okay, that's what I thought, but I'm a little confused because the community doc says look for "Your CPU supports KVM" for support
<phix> jadon: too late ;P
<jadon> whats that give
<jadon> yes i want to see the full output
<phix> jadon: that gives info about your cpu
<phix> jadon: that is what cat does
<phix> less just pages it for you
<pconwell> jadon: okay, what do you want me to do with it?
<jadon> lol i didnt read that part i was googleing
<jadon> paste it in
<phix> hehe
<jadon> or pm it to me
<phix> paste what in?
<pconwell> one sec
<phix> cat /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<phix> 200
<phix> 200 lines of stuff on my 8 cores :)
<coolstar> So I coded an app, and i'm having weird issues regarding unity.
<phix> coolstar: continue
<phix> is it opengl app?
<coolstar> no
<coolstar> its a web browser
<pconwell> http://pastebin.com/bSwRaEE6
<Roasted> so, new trick my computer is doing. If I open rhythmbox, my sansa player automatically unmounts. If I open banshee, its fine. LOL!?!?!?!?!?!
<phix> coolstar: you created a web browser? or it is a web based app?
<coolstar> phix: I put all the menu items into 1 icon at the right of the toolbar (like chrome)
<pconwell> jadon: the "sudo kvm-ok" part at the bottom is what is confusing me
<poyntz> thanks all
<coolstar> phix: its a browser
<zjhui> hello everyone ,i have meet the problem when i install the nginx from the source , my host is ubuntu-server 11.10 and the nginx version is naginx 0.8.46 ,and the gcc version is gcc 4.6.1
<phix> coolstar: nice
<zjhui> the eror message is :src/core/ngx_resolver.c: In function ‘ngx_resolver_process_ptr’:src/core/ngx_resolver.c: In function ‘ngx_resolver_process_ptr’:
<zjhui> src/core/ngx_resolver.c:1425:43: error: variable ‘qclass’ set but not used [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable]
<zjhui> src/core/ngx_resolver.c:1425:36: error: variable ‘qtype’ set but not used [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable]
<zjhui> cc1: all warnings being treated as errors
<zjhui> make[1]: *** [objs/src/core/ngx_resolver.o] Error 1
<zjhui> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/jiahui/nginx/nginx-0.8.55'
<zjhui> make: *** [build] Error 2
<phix> coolstar: I do side projects like that too, I created a wheel the otherday
<FloodBot1> zjhui: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phix> zjhui: bad!
<zjhui> phix: sorry..
<happygolucky> zjhui: can you repeat all that i clicked away and missed it
<jadon> bahhahhaaa
<phix> zjhui: you very big nginx problem?
<phix> lol
<phix> what is nginx?
<zjhui> happygolucky: ok , http://paste.ubuntu.com/751143/  here is the error message
<zjhui> happygolucky: and my host is ubuntu-server 11.10 and the nginx version is naginx 0.8.46 ,and the gcc version is gcc 4.6.1
<happygolucky> zjhui: I was kidding
<tensorpudding> zjhui, looks like a problem with the nginx source version, not with ubuntu
<saucy_donkey> #aintitcool.com
<saucy_donkey> oops
<phix> zjhui: ok so you have to treat all warnings as errors?
<phix> it doesnt look like a big issue
<phix> zjhui: are you using a make file to compile it?
<tensorpudding> zjhui, the Makefile has the option -Werror in the CFLAGS, which makes make fail on warnings, and the compiler emitted a warning
<tensorpudding> zjhui, this is an issue with the version of nginx you used, or a bug in the compiler, and i lean towards the former
<happygolucky> the -werror i had that before
<tensorpudding> zjhui, you should consider using the version of nginx that is packaged for ubuntu
<happygolucky> you have warnings as errors set
<Roasted> so, new trick my computer is doing. If I open rhythmbox, my sansa player automatically unmounts. If I open banshee, its fine. LOL!?!?!?!?!?!
<happygolucky> you can rebuild gcc with somethiong like --disable-werror
<tensorpudding> you can edit the Makefile to remove -Werror but you should report a bug on the nginx bugtracker
<tensorpudding> don't actually build gcc with -Werror disabled, that is a terrible idea
<zjhui> tensorpudding: yes , i also thought that , but i have google for a long time , and can't figure out the problem
<happygolucky> or edit the -werror out of the source.. it's under i think pflags or something in some file
<phix> tensorpudding: that is a great idea, warnings are fine
<happygolucky> oh right cflags
<tensorpudding> phix, if the writers of the software put -Werror in their Makefile, it was because they want to maintain a reasonably clean and compliant codebase, and disabling -Werror on your GCC is not only a huge time sink, but subverts their intention
<zjhui> tensorpudding: the Makefile don't have the werror option
<tensorpudding> zjhui, are you sure
<happygolucky> check the common.mak file for the cflag or -werror and then just take it out
<zjhui> tensorpudding: yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/751148/
<happygolucky> *of not or
<tensorpudding> why are you building 0.8.55 anyway
<zjhui> tensorpudding: that is my Makefile
<tensorpudding> it calls multiple other Makefiles
<tensorpudding> in the objs folder
<happygolucky> zjhui: common.mak
<tensorpudding> err, other Makefiles
<Roasted> wow, why is rhythmbox so fail. it keep segfaulting every time I click anything on it.
<tensorpudding> but seriously, why are you building 0.8.55
<zjhui> tensorpudding: because i follow the tutorials which use that version
<almoxarife> Roasted: look at vlc, does the same job without the segfaults
<Roasted> LOL
<Roasted> VLC?
<tensorpudding> the 0.8 series is a few years old
<Roasted> VLC is not *anything* like rhythmbox
<almoxarife> !info vlc
<tensorpudding> the mainline is 1.0
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<tensorpudding> moreover, nginx is packaged in ubuntu
<Roasted> thanks, but no thanks. it's nothing like rhythmbox whatsoever.
<c0nc0lic> hi, is this the right place to ask for help?
<kbhtech> Okay... I am trying to make something however I need to know the steps to connect to a wifi network in a program, does anyone have a clue?
<happygolucky> i've always prefered mplayer over vlc
<zjhui> tensorpudding: yes , i just want to complie it from the source
<zjhui> tensorpudding: let me try the new version
<tensorpudding> you should only do that if you actually understand what problems that can cause
<tensorpudding> and you should report the bug you found on the nginx bugtracker
<happygolucky> kbhtech: is this a programming question or general computing
<kbhtech> Starting off with general computing.
<zjhui> tensorpudding: i have found this http://www.serverphorums.com/read.php?5,308712 , but when i use that patch , it didn't work
<kbhtech> It will get more in depth once I actually understand this tech.
<kbhtech> Its about what does a connection manager have to do to connect to a network.
<happygolucky> kbhtech: well off the top of my head from the command line you need wireless-tools installed and iwconfig ought to do the trick in setting all the proper associations, ifconfig will put the device up and dhclient should issue an ip, you will have to figure out what interface your device is called by linux, mines wlan0
<kbhtech> mine to, I'm using backtrack...
<happygolucky> kbhtech: great tool
<c3ll> hi all
<zjhui> tensorpudding: and i also didn't know the what's the acutually reason that cause the problem
<happygolucky> kbhtech: i believe backtrack has wicd
<abraoximenes> i am using backtrack
<kbhtech> happygolucky define wicd please...
<c3ll> backtrack does use wicd
<happygolucky> pronounced wicked, it's a wireless program for connecting to wifi hot spots
<kbhtech> Okay. I have verified that it does exist happygolucky.
<v3ritas> Anyone know how to fix Flash Error #2046 on Ubuntu? Cleared my cache, removed & reinstalled both the flashplugin-nonfree & adobe-flashplugin, used Chrome, Chromium & Firefox
<abraoximenes> http://abraoximenes.com
<tensorpudding> zjhui, the actual reason is is right there in the error, a variable was defined but not used
<tensorpudding> zjhui, the c compiler emitted a warning because of that, and because -Werror was in place, the compilation ended in error
<kbhtech> I need to find out... what do these wireless tools do. my current project is crazy but I am trying to get involved with packet injection.
<mamece2> ok guys ive been googling this for the entire day, i just made a bootable pendrive and when i try to boot it appears the message "boot error"
<c3ll> kbhtech, are you trying to use the air crack suite with backtrack?
<kbhtech> Yeah, I have done it in the entire backtrack kit. now I am trying to design something universal but don't know where to even start.
<happygolucky> v3ritas if i were you i'd ls -alh /usr/lib/mpzilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so or whatever it is called and trace it to the actual file.. you can go to adobe and download the source and get the absolute newest libflashplayer.so from there and just drop it in at the end of the symlinks, it might be symlinked twice
<abraoximenes> I could use Backtrack tools in Ubuntu
<happygolucky> *mozilla
<mamece2> ok guys ive been googling this for the entire day, i just made a bootable pendrive and when i try to boot it appears the message "boot error"
<kbhtech> The 1st step is listening to the available hosts around me I think...
<v3ritas> @happygolucky, okay thanks, i'll give that a try
<happygolucky> abraoximenes: of course, aircrack-ng is a package
<kbhtech> Is it the packets that define an SSID, BSSID and all that information on a channel?
<mamece2> plz go to BT5 chat room
<llutz_> !backtrack | kbhtech
<ubottu> kbhtech: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<c3ll> @mamece2 what is the btw chatroom? #BT5 ?
<kbhtech> Alright thanks llutz
<mamece2> llutz hello can you help me?
<abraoximenes> I am a Backtrack user, but how can I join Backtrack IRC...??
<mamece2> i just made a bootable pendrive and when i try to boot it appears the message "boot error"
<llutz_> !backtrack > abraoximenes
<ubottu> abraoximenes, please see my private message
<happygolucky> mamece2 are you using the universal USB installer or unetbootin?
<llutz_> mamece2: how did you make it, what iso did you use?
<kbhtech> That channel says I am band... I never joined... '#backtrack-linux'
<mamece2> happygolucky: llutz: i used unetbootin and ubuntu startup disk creator
<llutz_> kbhtech: still you're offtopic here. ask in #freenode for help
<hiweedmandriva>  /list
<kbhtech> #freenode
<kbhtech> damn
<mamece2> llutz i dl'ed the one in the page. the names ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386
<kbhtech> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<mamece2> llutz ill try it in a P4 1,6 Ghz 1gb ram, 40 GB HD
<happygolucky> mamece2: give the universal usb installer a whirl, pendrivelinux.com
<llutz_> kbhtech: /join #freenode              too hard?
<zjhui> tensorpudding: so , i should find the -Werror option in the Makefile and delete it
<kbhtech> I'm not use to IRC
<llutz_> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tensorpudding> zjhui, that's the more immediate solution
<hiweedmandriva> !irc
<mamece2> happygolucky: i'll try.. but what seems to be the problem ? i am trying the startup disk creator, its the official ubuntu tool
<tensorpudding> zjhui, the longer-term solution is to notify the nginx people about this issue so that they'll patch their code
<happygolucky> mamece2: might be the iso, was it verified
<happygolucky> md5sum etc.
<zjhui> tensorpudding: i have find a patch , and it didn't work
<zjhui> tensorpudding: i will report the bug to nginx
<happygolucky> zjhui: did you find a common.mak file in the source
<mamece2> happygolucky:  i dont remember how to use md5sum and the manual confuses me
<abraoximenes> I have just joined  BT room but when i send message the was an error can't send to the channel
<llutz_> abraoximenes: ask in #freenode for help
<zjhui> happygolucky: http://www.serverphorums.com/read.php?5,308712
<happygolucky> abraoximenes: your nickname proabably isn't registered
<mamece2> ^
<coolstar> Is ccsm compatible with 11.10?
<mamece2> happygolucky: universal usb installer is for windows..
<happygolucky> zjhui: all right, yeah, anyway. inside the source tree when you ls is there common.mak
<happygolucky> mamece2: it's got source
<Ycarene> wineserver -k
<Ycarene> wineserver -k
<zjhui> happygolucky: sorry , what is the common.mak?
<coolstar> Is compizconfig settings manager compatible with 11.10?
<sagaci> coolstar: it's in the repo
<happygolucky> zjhui: -werror should be a cflag inside that file, delete the -werror from that file
<scottj> what's a good way to securely delete a hard drive before selling a computer, that can be done in a few hours? (some secure delete programs seem to take forever)
<llutz_> scottj: fill hdd with zero, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever bs=4k
<happygolucky> scottj: the only sure fire way i know is truecrypt, will write to the drive up to 35 times i think
<sagaci> coolstar: keep it in the channel
<llutz_> scottj: depending on disksize, it'll take some time too
<rhett> does anyone know how to set  up local host resolution so 2 ubuntu computers find each other by hostname on a subnet?
<coolstar> Is ccsm safe with 11.10?
<coolstar> I saw negative reviews
<scottj> happygolucky: why is writing zeros not sure fire?
<happygolucky> i said only sure fire way i know
<abraoximenes> happygolucky & Ilutz: I see. How to register it...?? thanks
<happygolucky> not an expert
<llutz_> !register | abraoximenes: ask in #freenode for help
<ubottu> abraoximenes: ask in #freenode for help: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zjhui> tensorpudding: : thank you , i have solved it by change the nginx to version 1.0.10
<scottj> happygolucky: ok, iirc with writing zeros the problem is sometimes nothing is written and then the data is still there
<llutz_> scottj: use /dev/urandom then
<happygolucky> i've used testdisk to restore a formated drive which was like wow to me
<scottj> llutz_: iirc /dev/urandom takes forever bc your machine has to generate enough randomness or something
<llutz_> scottj: true, but what do you want? secure, fast, you can only have one
<scottj> llutz_: yeah, I'll probably go with the zeros
<happygolucky> i once sold a drive with my social security and passwords on it in plain text files, people usually want the space, they dont usually want to go through your files
<alsoeric> any ideas on how I can improve kbd and display responsiveness when the disk is running
<Odaym> anyone used Ohloh before
<coolstar> Any idea on how to make an app Unity compatible?
<coolstar> I made one using python and gtk
<ssdsd> unity sucks , use unigine
<happygolucky> abraoximenes: i dont remember dude, ask in #freenode
<moza> Odaym, what is your question about Ohloh?
<Odaym> I cannot see the graphs, lines of statistics, etc.. in the Code Analysis tab of my project: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19390574/Cura%20-%20Ohloh.png
<coolstar> Ssdsd: unity comes with Ubuntu, so as a developer, I'm targeting that
<abraoximenes> happygolucky: It doesn't matter
<Odaym> I ought to be able to see something like this, http://ohloh.blackducksoftware.com/SpringFrameworkEvents.png , and it used to appear before
<happygolucky> abraoximenes: that's the spirit :3
<coolstar> Ssdsd: btw I'm not talking about unity games, but the unity desktop
<moza> Odaym, what does it have to do with ubuntu?
<Odaym> nothing, but you volunteered to answer my question about Ohloh
<coolstar> Does anyone know where I can find the docs for unity Apis
<abraoximenes> happygolucky: I will try to fix it
<jiltdil> installer crashed while installing ubuntu ultimate. After this when i tried to boot my system it is not showing bios screen also no light in keyboard.  how to fix this?
<coolstar> Unity as in the Ubuntu panels
<happygolucky> abraoximenes: give /msg nickserv help register a whirel
<happygolucky> *whirl
<rainbowwarrior_> Hi, i have a problem with java, when i try and load a java chat applet it just freezes as shown in this screen shot :- http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/andrewwilkie/Workspace1_001.png ( can someone please help me how to fix this ? ) Thank You
<jiltdil> Any idea?
<moza> Odaym, sorry, i thought i could help but i can't.
<Odaym> it's alright
<happygolucky> rainbowwarrior_: do you have icedtea6-plugin
<phix> hmmmm how can I get rid of password to gnome keyring?
<phix> I want an autologin session
<rainbowwarrior_> yes happygolucky
<phix> with a password for remote admin but I dont care if it is stored in plaintext
<bkerensa> rainbowwarrior: Can you open terminal and enter -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall icedtea-plugin openjdk-7-jre
<happygolucky> rainbowwarrior_: which browser do you use
<bkerensa> happygolucky: FF
<bkerensa> ^
<rainbowwarrior_> firefox
<happygolucky> rainbowwarrior_: are both the plugin and browser 32 bit or 64
<rainbowwarrior_> 64
<hosein_> hi All
<newerthhero> hi how do i maintain a screen resolution?
<happygolucky> rainbowwarrior_: a 64 bit firefox, hm, are you using a nightly build
<newerthhero> it reverts back to 1024x768
<diki> hi all
<diki> I have ubuntu 11.10
<hosein_> when I want open My Synaptic Package manager I get this Error and synaptic closed ...
<hosein_> E: Type ‘.launchpad.net/shutter/ppa/ubuntu’ is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/shutter-ppa-natty.list
<hosein_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<hosein_> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<hosein_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<diki> And i need to know how to increase the swap file
<rainbowwarrior_> oh sorry happygolucky my bad i meant 32
<happygolucky> diki: i think anyone will suggest gparted
<rainbowwarrior_> yes i can bkerensa
<diki> happygolucky:ok, gparted, and then? what do i do?
<happygolucky> rainbowwarrior_: but you're positive the plugin is 32 also
<mamece2> llutz i just did two bootable usb sticks with universal usb creator .. BOOT ERROR
<durian> diki: boot from live media and adjust the partitions from there
<rainbowwarrior_> how do i check please happygolucky ?
<mamece2> durian i just did two bootable usb sticks with universal usb creator .. BOOT ERROR. can u help me?
<diki> durian:not partitions, swap file space
<llutz_> mamece2: i cannot help you, i don't use such stuff.
<diki> but i remember there were command associated with it i think
<mamece2> happygolucky: i did the universal usb creator thing in windows, still have boot error
<phlak_user> diki, use mkswap to create a new partition and swapon to enable it
<happygolucky> rainbowwarrior_: you could i guess apt-get -d install --reinstall icedtea6-plugin then go to the archives and check the file name
<durian> diki: Oh, sorry. mamece2: What OS are you using?
<mamece2> durian i want to install puppy or ubuntu 10.11 386 in an old pc
<nimbiotics> devede (3.19)  is not working since I installed 11.10. Any ideas why? TIA!
<mamece2> durian but i cant boot from live usb
<rainbowwarrior_> ok i will try that and check thank you happygolucky
<tonyyarusso> mamece2: Do you mean 11.10?
<phlak_user> nimbiotics, any details?
<mamece2> tonyyarusso: yes
<durian> mamece2: It night not be able to boot from USB depending on how old it is.
<happygolucky> mamece2: old pc usually arent setup for USB booting, does BIOS have a USB in the boot order
<phlak_user> nimbiotics, for starters, try launching it from a terminal, you might see some error messages
<durian> mamece2: Try booting from optical media maybe?
<happygolucky> mamece2: why aren't you using wubi
<mamece2> durian happygolucky i am using the old HD (40 gb) in a new pc, still boot error., i just want to install the OS in the old HD
<rainbowwarrior_> happygolucky :- how do i find the archives please ?
<besogon> Hi! I need help. My card reader don't works (eeepc built in card reader) It had worked before I disabled the device with eee-control! NOW here is no eee-control package at ALL!!! HELP! I don't know what to do
<mamece2> happygolucky: the old HD has windows intalled but cannot boot, its damaged or corrupt,. i just want to wipe it and install linux
<mintakas> hiii
<mamece2> i cant find a solution for the boot error in a google search
<mintakas> instal chrome
<sintrope> guys have a simple qustion, is it posible to get the "Sushi" app for ubuntu 10.10?
<nimbiotics> phlak_user: actually, it does start and seems to work fine. It starts creating, but at some point it just does not advanced. I've let it stay there for 5+ hours to no avail
<happygolucky>  mamece2 /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mintakas> i have pinguy and it s better then ubuntu
<phlak_user> nimbiotics, then that could be attributed to your media
<happygolucky> oops
<sintrope> guys have a simple qustion, is it posible to get the "Sushi" app for ubuntu 10.10?
<happygolucky>  rainbowwarrior /var/cache/apt/archives
<mamece2> happygolucky:  what do you mean?
<nimbiotics> phlak_user: Also tried 8 different files (mkv, mp4, avi); same result
<snigel> is there any way to make xml-queries from the terminal, or is there a graphic program that can do this? Just need something simple for school.
<rainbowwarrior_> ty  happygolucky  it says 64amd
<happygolucky> mamece2: sorry i meant that for someone else
<phlak_user> nimbiotics, when you launch from terminal, it might throw up some messages
<mamece2> theres no solution for the boot error message?
<happygolucky> rainbowwarrior_: that's not gonna fly inside a 32bit ff
<happygolucky> as you know
<rainbowwarrior_> hmm according to the archivies it says 64amd for firefox aswell
<nimbiotics> phlak_user: no error msgs that I can recognize (http://paste.ubuntu.com/751180/)
<sintrope> quit
<sintrope> quit
<besogon> gnome3 vs unity... I installed gnome-shell then I installed cocky-panel then I rebooted the computer then I got a list in lightdm (gnome without 3D, gnome without conky, gnome with conky but without gnome panel... ) :/ WTF??? Conky seems to break my system
<phlak_user> nimbiotics, did it exit normally after creating the dvd?
<nimbiotics> phlak_user: og no, lemme try again
<happygolucky> rainbowwarrior_: if ff is 64 then it should run 64 and 32 plugins
<rainbowwarrior_> hmm
<mamece2> i did two bootable usb sticks with universal usb creator .. and i get this message BOOT ERROR. help anyone?
<nimbiotics> phlak_user: I think the 2 last lines mean troublem but this time it IS actually progressin!!   :]
<happygolucky> mamece2: is it a usb 2.0 port
<mamece2> happygolucky: yes
<mamece2> happygolucky: the usb ports are integrated to the mobo
<happygolucky> mamece2: are you able to pass any boot options
<mamece2> happygolucky: i set the boot priority to enable usb ports first boot option
<rainbowwarrior_> well it half works but still freezes when trying to log in, il try with google chrome and see if that freezes aswell
<zare__> problem opening Synaptic.....
<zare__> When I Open Synaptic I see this error
<zare__> E: Type ‘.launchpad.net/shutter/ppa/ubuntu’ is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/shutter-ppa-natty.list
<zare__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<zare__> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<zare__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<tonyyarusso> zare__: So, you need to fix /etc/apt/sources.list.d/shutter-ppa-natty.list to have the proper format.
<llutz_> zare__: sed -n '2p'  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/shutter-ppa-natty.list
<mamece2> what a failure..
<zare__> Ok I try it
<happygolucky> mamece2: is there anything other than boot error on the screen and does it at all load casper or give you a screen prior in which it asks you what to do?
<zare__> Ok Friends I delete hutter-ppa-natty. now new Errro
<zare__> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages
<zare__> what should I do
<diki> well it appears i borked my ubuntu 11.10
<diki> cant boot now
<happygolucky> diki: you were only suppsoed to resize your partitions
<diki> used this although it was for 11.04 http://undertowsam.wordpress.com/2010/07/01/how-to-increase-swap-memory-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<happygolucky> diki: i
<mimy> hi
<diki> oops i mean 10.04
<mamece2> happygolucky: just boot error and the blinkin cursor at the next line
<happygolucky> diki: i'm not an expert but i would have strongly advised against ever using dd
<zare__> Thanks all for helping , corrected ... bye
<justified-x0d> hello everyone
<diki> Anyway to fix it now?
<sharpK> why do I all of a sudden lose permission in the GUI
<sharpK> I lost sudo
<sharpK> can't save files in /etc
<sharpK> how does one give themselves permission to edit any/all files?
<llutz_> sharpK: does "id" list you as member of group admin?
<happygolucky> diki: i
<happygolucky> diki: i'm not sure if it will work but live ubuntu and testdisk?
<happygolucky> sharpK: visudo
<diki> I have a live cd, but...from there on i've no idea what to do
<happygolucky> sharpK: basically copy what's there for root with the user you wish to give root access
<happygolucky> to
<happygolucky> sharpK: like put beneath it the login name of the user under root and all, all, all
<llutz_> happygolucky: the preferred *buntu-way is just to add the user to "admin" group.
<auronandace> happygolucky: i hope you know that is a massive security risk (he may aswell logon as root)
<Nowayz> hi
<llutz_> Hyperbyte: but both will fail if he really has " 09:32 < sharpK> I lost sudo"
<happygolucky> risk or no risk it does precisely what he wants, it's adding the user to the sudoers file
<llutz_> happygolucky: its not
<mamece2> i giveup, i have more than 24 hours looking for this
<Nowayz> if I install Ubuntu 10.04 with grub onto a usb hdd can i move it from pc to pc without grub having errors with the boot
<rainbowwarrior> nope java still freezes on google chrome same thing as with firefox
<happygolucky> i'm confused
<happygolucky> anyway sharpK you could if you needed to access all of a disk login as root or superuser by doing su and then typing in the root password and ctrl+D to logout
<mamece2> excuse me but this is bullshit
<auronandace> !root | happygolucky
<ubottu> happygolucky: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eHAPPY> any reason why a NFS mount command would take a really long time?
<bkerensa> !rules | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<happygolucky> passwd sets a root password and not everyone chooses not to allow root login
<Maccer> So I'm going to have to compile my own network drivers sadly.  If I choose to use ubuntu, how may I add the sk98lin module to load in it?
<auronandace> happygolucky: if sudo is not working then somebody has been messing with something they don't understand (and you want to give that somebody root access?)
<bkerensa> Maccer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11382042#post11382042
<llutz_> besides that, activating root-account isn't supported here and shouldn't be recommended at all
<happygolucky> wanting things is childish, if someone needs access i'll let them know how to get there
<happygolucky> anything else is superfluous
<ssta> llutz_: since when?
<llutz_> ssta: since ever
<ssta> then that's silly
<Maccer> bkerensa: That doesn't work sadly, and it's even more of a pain in the ass because I don't have internet without these modules.
<llutz_> ssta: blaim the people making the rules
<ssta> llutz_: where is this rule stated?
<llutz_> ssta: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<skilz> I have another partition on my drive containing debian, is it possible to delete that partition and use it to store movies and music ect on? If so how?
<skilz> like create an ext3 partition and have it auto mount
<happygolucky> Maccer: did you try to modprobe it
<llutz_> skilz: make sure its not mounted, "sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sdXY" "sudo mount /dev/sdXY/mnt" "sudo chown $USER:USER /mnt && umount /mnt"
<llutz_> skilz: then create a new mountpoint like "/data" and add an /etc/fstab entry for it
<lotuspsychje> whats a good xvidcap equivalent
<ssta> the helppage linked from !root even tells you how to enable the root account.  This is a silly rule (if it is a rule)
<happygolucky> also if sudo isnt working perhaps the it's not been installed i.e. only base system
<llutz_> Hyperbyte:  " 09:32 < sharpK> I lost sudo"  <- so he had sudo before
<llutz_> happygolucky: ^^
<happygolucky> could have meant he had it in prior install
<happygolucky> or she
<happygolucky> for that matter
<llutz_> who cares
<brontosaurusrex> lotuspsychje, search repos for "screen recorder" ?
<skilz> llee, Whats /dev/sdXY ?
<skilz> How do I figure out if its /dev/sda1?
<lotuspsychje> brontosaurusrex: i've tested a few screen recorders, but not many handle mpeg so smooth as xvidcap
<llutz_> skilz: sudo fdisk -l
<brontosaurusrex> lotuspsychje, what are you capturing exactly, a video stream of some sort?
<lotuspsychje> brontosaurusrex: yes webcam stream
<pnorman> I have two files, foo and bar. I want to rename foo to bar and bar to foo. Can anyone think of a better way then mv foo baz; mv bar foo; mv baz bar?
<brontosaurusrex> lotuspsychje, how about glc?
<lotuspsychje> brontosaurusrex: lemme test that package brb
<skilz> Ubuntu is /dev/sda6 so I think debian is /dev/sda1: /dev/sda1   *        2048    33958021    16977987   83  Linux
<brontosaurusrex> lotuspsychje, however i dont remeber how i installed that
<llutz_> skilz: you should be sure, not just think
<skilz> llutz, How can I be sure?
<brontosaurusrex> lotuspsychje, but the cli was : glc-capture --fps=25 -s -n --disable-audio neverball
<brontosaurusrex> for example
<llutz_> skilz: mount it, check it
<lotuspsychje> brontosaurusrex: was it able to record specific area?
<happygolucky> skilz: whenever i'm unsure of what is what I like to mount them and then df -h.. usually i can tell by size what's what.. also blkid should give you a UUID for your fstab if for some reason your devices change on you
<brontosaurusrex> lotuspsychje, maybe read http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/glc.html
<lotuspsychje> brontosaurusrex: tnx ill have alook
<besogon> uh
<skilz> any gui program for partitioning?
<ssta> gparted
<besogon> I've found the way to turn on my card reader :-( Now I need a script to do it automatically
<happygolucky> skilz: do yourself a favor burn a copy of gparted live
<Ampelbein> besogon: Have a look at udev.
<tripelb> hi booted macbook on 11.04 liveCD +. connected wireless + started Empathy, set up IRC +. asked to connect to #ubuntu --> OOPS, goes to login screen with only choice = OTHER..  I cant log in.  (this happened twice. The first time I didnt get that far.) HELP please.
<A_J> hey all on my netbook my mouse pointer via the trackpad randomly stops working after bootup
<tripelb> A_J it might be just doing something that takes a while
<tripelb> and it looks like it froze
<A_J> i just booted up tripelb
<besogon> Ampelbein: I know. That's the reason why I'm sad. It's gonna be painful adventure 8-)
<A_J> just happing from today morning tripelb
<happygolucky> A_J: does gpm work in shell
<tripelb> liveCD opens then goes to login screen and IM STUCK
<Ampelbein> besogon: Yeah, udev is best looked at with a nice bottle of $favorite_alcoholic ;-)
<Jigal__> hello i am running ubuntu on a virtualbox. Now i want to clone a git repo from github. But i am getting an error when cloning: gitbub.com[0: 199.59.241.244]: errno=Connection timed out
<Jigal__> fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection timed out) any idea's?
<A_J> installing happygolucky stand by
<tripelb> A_J - well that was my cheap easy guess, just in case. IDK, good luck
<Ampelbein> Jigal__: gitbub.com is not github.com
<besogon> :)
<matrixiumn> lol
<Jigal__> lol
<Jigal__> tnx Ampelbein
<tripelb> ok I be ignored and must sleep. BUT how can I do a disk integrity check with 11.04 -- it is all so automatic I dont get the text list at the start.  Please help me.
<A_J> happygolucky: it works but my mouse does not
<tripelb> A_J - I wonder, have you tried an external mouse?
<A_J> yup that works
<tripelb> disk integrity check on 11.04 -- can I?
<Ampelbein> tripelb: 'man fsck' will show you how to do it.
<tripelb> A_J, that suggests mouse driver
<llutz_> tripelb: better to use disk like ultimatebootcd which come with more specialized tools for this
<tripelb> Ampelbein, there used to be such a choice at the startup screen. Is there a way to get that screen?  --
<A_J> umm, found it. The f3 button had got stuck, that disables and enables trackpad
<A_J> lemme give it a reboot
<A_J> brb
<Ampelbein> tripelb: Hold the SHIFT key after the BIOS, this will bring up the grub menu.
<happygolucky> tripelb: you could umount and use badblocks to check the disk physically or i suppose fsck on reboot i.e. sudo shutdown -R -F now or touch /forcefsck
<tripelb> hi llutz, I burned 11.04, started it up and it "randomly" goes to a login screen that I cant sign into cause ITS A LIVECD.  Big huh? Any ideas?
<A_J> ty tripelb AND happygolucky
<tripelb> Ampelbein, how do I know when "after the Bios" is or does it matter?
<llutz_> tripelb: no, i don't use desktop live-cds
<IamTrying> ASUS Eee pad transformer i have. There today i installed Ubuntu and now i get this how can i fix it? e.g: http://i.imgur.com/E9o16.png
<Ampelbein> tripelb: Just hold shift when the computer starts.
<llutz_> happygolucky: fyi shutdown -F   doesn't work with ubuntu since upstart came in
<happygolucky> well debian based distribution
<tripelb> llutz all I want to do is back up the mac. and my external HD is ubuntu. no other computers. (restoring the mac will be another issue but I will do  a clean install of a newer mac os.
<tripelb> thanks Ampelbein
<llutz_> tripelb: you asked about checking disk-integrity, thus my answer
<A_J> what would be the recommended partition size for a boot drive with no data containing ubuntu ?
<darkfur93> Anyone here good with grub2?
<tripelb> see you on the flip. -- btw llutz, the wireless works in 11.04 and the empathy does have irc. so far so good. Yes NP re your answer. I was filling you in from my prev. meanwhile Ampelbein told me to hold down shift while it boots. (for 5 minutes I guess, so tomorrow)
<tripelb> night night
<linuxuz3r> darkfur93: what seems to be the problem
<A_J> nn tripelb
<skilz> How to change permissions for /mnt/media so I can read/write to it?
<matrixiumn> night
<llutz_> skilz: unix-fs? use chown/chmod
<A_J> what would be the recommended partition size for a boot drive with no data containing ubuntu ?
<happygolucky> A_J 200 megs
<Ampelbein> A_J: What do you mean by "no data"? /usr,/var,/home on a different partition?
<A_J> lol 200 megs
<A_J> i mean i'm gonna put all my data in another drive
<A_J> just programs in this one
<A_J> 30 gigs ?
<llutz_> A_J: so you mean the /-fs not /boot
<darkfur93> @linuxuz3r I'm trying to add XP to the bootloader. The partition it's on is /dev/sdc4
<A_J> no that would be the boot drive also
<andyn> hi, i'm having trouble printing from flash applets in chromium. when i press the applet's print button, it opens the wrong print dialog with just a drop down list to choose a printer and two page range input fields. i expected it to show the large gnome print dialog that allows printing to pdf. running oneiric amd64.
<Ampelbein> A_J: That question is nigh impossible to answer. Noone knows what programs you want to install.
<A_J> true, but 30 gb should be enough no Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> A_J: With 30gb you could install almost all packages in ubuntu. So yes.
<A_J> thanks Ampelbein
<darkfur93> Would the rootnoverify  be (hd0,4) because XP is on partition 4?
<happygolucky> darkfur93: i used to multiboot windows and linux, the best way was to let windows handle the booting
<Diamondcite> .... Since when did the Windows Boot loader do better than Lilo or GRUB?
<fgiw> Does anyone here have experience using UEFI? I have an issue where editing the boot manager entries causes issues saving some BIOS settings, also from a certain number of additions/changes no more entries can be added, even when existing ones are deleted
<happygolucky> darkfur93: there's a place in system under startup and recovery for all that
<happygolucky> windows doesnt play nice with lilo and grub in my experience
<velmis> i dont really like lilo
<Diamondcite> happyface: And yet I've seen Windows 7 systems not boot successfully after a fresh install... but it boots just fine after installing grub x.x
<happygolucky> and to install linux last because windows overwrites everything
<Diamondcite> err not happyface, happygolucky
<Diamondcite> Well installing linux last has always been true
<happygolucky> and you have to no install the bootloader when installing linux for that to work
<happygolucky> so
<dr_willis> Ive always used grub to handle it all.. windoes tends to mess things up badly in my experience.
<paissad> hello guys, i would like to know if iptables rules remain after the machine reboot
<paissad> thanks in advance
<dr_willis> paissad:  if you saved them.. yes.. if not  no.
<paissad> dr_willis,saving ?
<MrMind> Hi. is something wrong with the hard drive if it not have the same "Last mount time:" and "Last write time"? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/750405/
<Diamondcite> paissad: No all ip tables rules are reset, unless you have they added as part of the boot process
<paissad> dr_willis, how would i save it ?
<dr_willis> paissad:  correct... if you do a iptables whatever   command.. and reboot.. it is NOT saved by default
<dr_willis> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<paissad> dr_willis, Diamondcite, ok thanks
<happygolucky> sure it works that's why he's here saying it doesn't
<llutz_> paissad: iptables-save iptables-restore if you don't use ufw
<paissad> llutz, i never use ufw,  only iptables
<llutz_> paissad: one way: add short scripts to /etc/network/ip-down.d   (if-up.d) performing save/restore actions
<paissad> llutz, i have a script /opt/scripts/firewall.sh which is called at startup via an init.d script in /etc/init.d/paissad.sh (i put my personal directives here :))
<kantor> hello
<kantor> How can I enable mouse cursor in virtual terminals in ubuntu (tty's)?
<llutz_> paissad: lots of ways will work, pick what you like
<paissad> indeed, thanks anyway
<Ampelbein> kantor: You could have a look at 'gpm'
<Timewarper> <Timewarper> should i run apt-get autoremove? there are some packages that are supposed to be automatically installed and no longer needed
<Timewarper> <Timewarper> or will it break my system?
<truefx> how can i find a shortcut's icon file on hard disk ?
<Ampelbein> Timewarper: You can safely remove them.
<kantor> Thanks Ampelbein
<AndyLeeds> I'm trying to install pd-extended on an ubuntu 11.10 laptop, but before I get anywhere it has a insatisfiable dependency on libquicktime1..I have libquicktime2 installed, how do I go about making it use libquicktime2 instead?
<Ampelbein> AndyLeeds: ask the package maintainer for a rebuild.
<dr_willis> AndyLeeds:  where is pd-extended comming from? its wanting an outdated lib. it seems.
<AndyLeeds> from the website..and it was one of their 'nightly builds' so I don't see how it would be asking for out of date software
<dr_willis> AndyLeeds:  if they are building on a system with older libs...
<dr_willis> mention it in their forums perhaps?
<AndyLeeds> ok, cheers :)
<Ampelbein> AndyLeeds: I can't find pd-extended for oneiric on their website.
<AndyLeeds> no I couldn't either
<dr_willis> That sounds like they are building it on an older release to me. :)
<dr_willis> if they are providing a repo/ppa.. you could use the build-deps option and try to recompile it yourself.
<rodhash> Hello guys.. is there any way to list the processes priorities??
<dr_willis> check the options to the ps command?
<Ampelbein> rodhash: use top?
<fgiw> I use a computer with two nics attached to one network. they both get their own IP from the DHCP server. How can I make sure the routing to external addresses goes through eth1? Where can I best edit eth0 does not request/use the default gateway info?
<andyn> see the output of the route command
<rodhash> Amanas, It worked ..
<rodhash> but what about ps? I'm not finding it in its man...
<Ampelbein> fgiw: the dev option in the route command is used for that
<andyn> there should be a line that starts with "default" and the last field on the same line is the interface
<fgiw> Ampelbein: andyn: so I restet the default route in rc.local? now default is 'randomly' assigned to eth0 or eth1
<fgiw> restet=reset
<llutz_> rodhash: ps -eo pri,more-fields
<xeocs> hello! how to change tty into English version?
<rodhash> found it!!
<rodhash> llutz, thank you !
<xeocs> I couldn't get Chinese characters display right in tty mode..
<Varazir> Hello, I have a problem with my HTPC, it's connected to a HC and when the system boots I get this error msg Fatal server error: [    59.699] no screens found
<jase_> xeocs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Varazir> ubuntu 11.10
<xeocs> jase_: Thanks! trying!
<Ampelbein> fgiw: Why in rc.local? Depending on the tool you use to connect to the network you can find everything you need in /etc/network
<Varazir> Not that strange due to the HC systeam isn't on when I power on and sometime I forget to turn it on. is there a way to work around it ?
<fgiw> Ampelbein: then i'd probably need to set dhcp-client-parameters for the individual nics in /etc/network/interfaces right?
<Varazir> is there a way to "save" the state it was on last boot and not trying to config the screens on boot ?
<Ampelbein> fgiw: No. You most likely want something like 'ip route add -net 192.168.1.0/24 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth1' in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ampelbein> fgiw: erm, sorry. 'up route add' of course.
<xeocs> jase_: it doesn't work somehow..
<xeocs>  still can't get it display right..
<jase_> xeocs: it errors or doesn't do what you want?
<Ampelbein> fgiw: 'man 5 interfaces' for a complete overview.
<fgiw> Ampelbein: OK, thanks. I'd probably need to delete the default routes set by the dhcpclient as well, besides add a new one. Will read the man page a bit...
<xeocs> jase_: well, when i was installing ubuntu server, i selected Chinese Simplified as my language, but when i entered tty mode, i could not get any characters, em.. all the Chinese chaacters are not recongnizable
<truefx> how can i change resize icon in ubuntu ? its sooo ugly. my cursor theme is oxygen but when i try to resize some ugly primitive black cursor appear. Thats not case with windows os, plz help,
<xeocs> jase_: it errors...
<lotuspsychje> whats a good gui screen recorder for mpeg video
<jase_> xeocs: what's the error?
<Ampelbein> !screencast | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<lotuspsychje> Ampelbein: tnx
<xeocs> jase_:All the chinese characters are diamond, none of them can be recongnized.. i wonder if i could change Chinese language into English..please help!! Thank you!!
<jase_> have you got the en language pack installed? if not you need it then the dpkg-reconfigure console-setup should allow you to change to the en lang pack
<rodhash> Guys... Why I can't grep guake with 'ps -eo' ?? I can grep any application but not for guake...
<rodhash> very odd
<Ampelbein> rodhash: What?
<rodhash> Ampelbein,  ps -eo pid,ni,pri,pcpu,pmem,stat,comm | grep guake --> this doesn't work.... but ps aux | grep guake works
<rodhash> ohhh gosh... Amanas I found it... I should grep for python
<xeocs> jase_: em.. how to install a language pack?
<rodhash> Ampelbein, it still making no sense
<Ampelbein> rodhash: I don't know guake but if it's a python script it makes complete sense.
<dr_willis> whats the term called when you take an audio/video file and alter the sound to reduce the low end hum/static from a low quality conversion. Trying to clean up the audio on some home movies converted from vhs
<dr_willis> !info guake
<llutz_> rodhash: it appears a "python"
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-6 (oneiric), package size 148 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<glebihan> rodhash, this should also work : ps -efo pid,ni,pri,pcpu,pmem,stat,comm | grep guake
<llutz_> as
<rodhash> Ampelbein,  Yes it is... but "ps aux | grep python", doesn't find guake
<glebihan> rodhash, oh no sorry
<jase_> xeocs: sudo apt-get install language-pack-en-base
<xeocs> jase_: THANK YOU!!
<rodhash> glebihan, it was close :)
<jase_> xeocs: hope it works
<Ampelbein> rodhash: What is the complete output of 'ps aux'?
<llutz_> rodhash: use ,command    not ,comm
<glebihan> rodhash, well the thing is, ps aux shows the command as initially types (so there's isn't python in it). On the contrary, the command with "ps -eo" only the shows the columns you specify (so not the one containing guake)
<llutz_> rodhash: fname/comm only show the binary (which is python)
<Ampelbein> dr_willis: do you mean denoise?
<rodhash> llutz, amazing... thank you!
<ToonTownStone> Hi. I have a problem installing Ubuntu 11.10 un a machine that ran 9.10 already. I keep getting kernel panic... Can I fix it?
<Ampelbein> ToonTownStone: Without telling us the machine specs and the kernel panic you get: No.
<dr_willis> Ampelbein:  im trying to figure out what to google for. :)  'normalize' means just tweaking the volume.  wanting to cut out the low end stuff.
<ToonTownStone> Ampelbein, it's a Medion Akoya MD8800, Dual Core Intel proccessor, 2x 1GB DDR3 RAMs, 1TB Samsung Hard Drive.
<dr_willis> seem audaicty can do it for audio files. but that would mean i have to  split/rebuild my video files. Looking for an app like audacity that can do stuff to the sound track of a video file.
<dr_willis> unless audacity can just pass through the video portion.
<Ampelbein> ToonTownStone: "Dual Core Intel processor" is about as accurate as "4 cylinder BMW". What processor is it exactly? And what is the kernel panic?
<Guest61234> ciao
<ToonTownStone> Ampelbein, its a hardware error, it wont tell me more than it' a dual core proccessor 2.12GHz
<wooter> cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep model
<love4linux> hello...I am trying to edit my main menu through the 'main menu' icon but when I press 'properties' for a given icon it doesnt do anything.. is that a bug? or is it my ubuntu that is not responding? note: I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10
<Ampelbein> wooter: Hard to do when the kernel panics.
<wooter> true, i dont think the model is relevant anyway, Ampelbein id try different cd, reinsert hardware, test ram , hard drive
<wooter> what type of videocard Ampelbein ?
<Ampelbein> wooter: Ask ToonTownStone, not me ;-)
<wooter> sorry
<ToonTownStone> -.-
<ToonTownStone> Ill try to install an older version because it ran on the computer before and upgrade after.
<SavageWolf> Ugh, am I the only one who keeps getting annoying bugs in Unity which require killing the XServer?
<lotuspsychje> where to find xvidcap config file?
<Ampelbein> SavageWolf: Check on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity if your bug is already reported.
<Ampelbein> SavageWolf: If it isn't, use 'ubuntu-bug unity' to report one.
<SavageWolf> It should be reported, somewhere...
<sly__> Morning people (from the uk). I use openbox/tint i was wondering if anyone knows of any program to lock certain desktops till a password is entered. I do different things on their own desktop. but do not want anyone who happens to just want to browse the web on my desktop to see what is on say desktop 4 etc etc
<sharpK> 11.10 Ubuntu Desktop: Should an administrator be able to edit files in etc?
<sharpK> because I am getting a permission denied type error
<SavageWolf> But I'm just wondering if, in general, Unity is quite buggy... It keeps crashing and malfunctioning...
<SavageWolf> Sharp, you need to be root, `gksudo nautilus` should do it.
<MrHanjrah> sharpK: i guess only 'root' can edit files in /etc
<Varazir> Hmm when the systeam can't find the screen(HCsysteam not started) After I have turned on my HCsystem I tried to run startx from a consol and get "user not authorized to run the X server, aborting" tried the start with sudo, GUI starts up but wrong session
<Varazir> is there a nother way to do it ?
<sharpK> it's telling me to create a folder
<sharpK> or something or other
<Varazir> ubuntu 11.10
<tubuntu9839> hi ppl - is there anonimizer for Ubuntu?
<SavageWolf> What is telling you to make a folder?
<Phr3d13> Tor?
<MrHanjrah> Tor ftw!
<Ampelbein> sharpK: What is the exact error you get? What is the command you are using?
<lotuspsychje> xvidcap crashed on ocelot, what does this mean: xtoffmpeg.c guess_input_pix_fmt(): image depth 32 not supported ... aborting
<Ampelbein> Varazir: You don't use startx, you use the login manager, like gdm, light-dm or kdm.
<Varazir> Ampelbein: then I get ** (gdm-binary:1879): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.46" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file
<sharpK> Ampelbein, I am actually trying to share a folder on my desktop (just re-installed samba), it gives me an error saying 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /home/usr/Desktop/share as we are restriced to only sharing directories we own. ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false" to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this
<Ampelbein> lotuspsychje: Seems this bug is known since a few years, bug 312563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312563 in xvidcap (Ubuntu) "xvidcap: xtoffmpeg.c guess_input_pix_fmt(): image depth 32 not supported ... aborting" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312563
<sharpK> so I tried to go to that file and add that like under where it says [global]
<sharpK> but
<sharpK> then it wouldn't let me save
<Ampelbein> Varazir: even with sudo?
<sharpK> saying I didn't have permission
<FloodBot1> sharpK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Varazir> Ampelbein: sudo gdm start
<Varazir> gdm-binary[1882]: WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 1.684355 seconds
<lotuspsychje> Ampelbein: any solution for it?
<Ampelbein> Varazir: pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Varazir> Ampelbein: I'm doing this from a ssh session
<sharpK> not sure if my big message showed up, flood bot said please don't flood
<Ampelbein> sharpK: You need to use sudo
<sharpK> guess I went over the chars
<sharpK> can I GUI sudo?
<sharpK> or would I have to share this through terminal commands?
<Ampelbein> sharpK: 'gksudo gedit /path/to/file'
<Varazir> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/qF0rFHBL
<Phr3d13> sharpK: use pastie or pastebin
<sharpK> http://pastebin.com/Fm5aqFCz
<sharpK> is gksudo to edit sharing or just permissions for the file that would supposedly allow sharing (the one in etc)?
<dr_willis> sharpK:  hmm. clarify what you mean.
<harrystud> hello
<dr_willis> gksudo runs speicifc apps with root access.
<dr_willis> root 'rights'
<sharpK> dr_willis: I need to edit a samba conf file in /etc/ I can't seem to do it in the GUI because I can't save it
<sharpK> I need to add a line to it
<dr_willis> sharpK:  you need to launch the text editor with root rights..
<Ampelbein> Varazir: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RemoteXHowTo
<dr_willis> gksudo gedit /etc/whatever/file/you/want
<Varazir> Ampelbein: ok I don't want to start it in the ssh sesstion
<dr_willis> or via command line... sudo nano /etc/whatever/
<harrystud> any girls wanna chat
<harrystud> pvt me please
<Flannel> harrystud: This isnt a place for that.  Thanks.
<Phr3d13> !ot |harrystud
<ubottu> harrystud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<harrystud> what  chat room is this please
<Phr3d13> It is #ubuntu
<harrystud> what does that mean
<sharpK> well, at least it let me set the sharing permissions, but still an error when trying to access the folder on Ubunutu through windows.
<sharpK> Dagnabit
<lotuspsychje> where can i find xvidcap config file?
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: what error?
<Effex> I'm wanting to setup my private network's server with a pastebin under Ubuntu. Is there a pastebin package I can install or does anyone have any advice in how I'd go about doing it?
<dr_willis> sharpK:   a direcotry you are shareing also has to have the proper filesystem permissions.
<garden92> is there a way i can change how fast the dock closes?
<sharpK> ActionParsnip: Windows cannot acces \\SERVER\share --- Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with your network. To try to identify and resolve network problems, click Diagnose.
<dr_willis> sharpK:  and you need to give the user a samba password 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<Ampelbein> Effex: for example 'pnopaste'
<Ampelbein> Varazir: You lost me now. What do you want to do?
<dr_willis> sharpK:  the smb.conf file also has a feature to  enable 'home' shares - where each user can have their own home directory as a persnal 'share' accessable by windows.
<Varazir> Ampelbein: I have Harman Kardon Amplifier (HCsysteam) and when I power on my systems (HTPC and the HC) the HC is in standby and my HTPC can't find any screens, GUI fails to start
<TimothyA> how do I automatically reboot the server on a kernel panic? And no, I don't give a damn it's a bad idea.
<Effex> Thanks Ampelbein, just what I was looking for!
<dr_willis> if its kernel paniced.. you really dont have any option then a reboot.. but never seen a way to automatically reboot on a panic.
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: can you ping the hostname
<Varazir> Ampelbein: I like to find a way to get the GUI up without restarting the systeam
<sharpK> dr_willis, so when I rightclick share a folder on ubunntu and allow guest access, shouldn't that let them get into the folder without user/pass?
<dr_willis> http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/autoreboot.htm first google hit i saw
<TimothyA> dr_willis: ....
<TimothyA> so you're saying, I will ALWAYS lose money when a server decides to crap itself and the guy supposed to take care of the server is gone?
<dr_willis> sharpK:  if you set it to alliow it - it should.. but you dont need to edit smb.conf for that..  or do anything as root.
<Ampelbein> Varazir: ok, 'sudo service gdm start' should do then.
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: i've seen users need to set a password for folders set in $HOME but the error doesn't imply that
<dr_willis> reboot on kernel panic. several older posts  i just googled.. seems theres a  system variable/kernel var to do it.
<dr_willis> http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/autoreboot.htm
<sharpK> ActionParsnip, what;s teh ipconfig equivalent for terminal?
<dr_willis> All you have to do is add the kernel parameter panic=X to your boot line in your bootloader (linux, grub, or others).
<dr_willis>  X is the timeout in seconds. The kernel waits X seconds and reboots. A value of 0 means the feature is disabled (default).
<sharpK> dr_willis, well, it is checked, and so set to do that, but windows still can't seem to access the server...that's why I thought I might have to edit the file (saw a guide on ubunutu site)
<dr_willis> sharpK:  try accessing it by ip#. not hostname
<dr_willis>  \\server.ip.number
<dr_willis>  \\server.ip.number\sharename
<sharpK> dr_willis what is the ipconfig equivalent for linux terminal?
<dr_willis> sharpK:  you mean ifconfig? :)
<Ampelbein> TimothyA: You could read up on sysctl and the kernel.panic parameter.
<sharpK> rgr, I am used to cmdprmpt :)
<dr_willis> Add the following to /etc/sysctl.conf:
<dr_willis> kernel.panic = 20
<sharpK> hmm, still the same windows error
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: ifconfig
<TimothyA> Ampelbein: already done that
<TimothyA> it has no effect
<Varazir> Ampelbein: didn't work :(
<dr_willis> sharpK:  try disabling the windows firewall as a test.. see if the windows box can ping the linux box. see if the linux box can ping/access shares on the windows box.
<TimothyA> I had to wait 20 HOURS on the server to get rebooted. it did that miracilously on its own
<sharpK> yeah, tried //192.168.1.103/share
<sharpK> will try
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: can you ping the name? can you ping the IP?
<sharpK> I can ping the ip
<sharpK> from windows
<Ampelbein> Varazir: "didn't work" is not an error message.
<Varazir> Ampelbein: getting them :)
<dr_willis> sharpK:  ive seen windows firewalls get in the way. :) i tend to disable them when im behind a router.
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: ok then you can use the IP as you said above
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: which version of windows is the client?
<dr_willis> sharpK:  also i tend to just fallback to using ssh/winscp on windows.  seems MS managed to make samba/shares impossible to get going with the latest windows versions
<Phr3d13> Any linux software devs in here?
<Ampelbein> TimothyA: You added the value to /etc/sysctl.conf and rebooted?
<sharpK> hmmm, just disbled the eset firewall for 10 minutes, but same error
<sharpK> well, I am on 7, so you may be right
<dr_willis> eset firewall?
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: if you run:  smbtree   from the sambe server, do you see the shares?
<Varazir> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/9D1xB0mi and http://pastebin.com/4XJVqCQA
<sharpK> but SSH would be 3rd party on all the rest of the windows comps, correct?
<TimothyA> Ampelbein: it crashed
<TimothyA> and then it rebooted
<TimothyA> after 20 hours
<dr_willis> sharpK:  ssh and winscp are to handy to ignore. :)
<sharpK> ActionParsnip: smbtree?
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: yes, its a terminal command
<Varazir> Ampelbein: and http://pastebin.com/MM5Ebmuf
<Ampelbein> TimothyA: What value did you add?
<dr_willis> I have a hard time even getting a windows7 box to see other windows7 box's on my homelan. :()
<sharpK> ActionParsnip, yes, it does come up in the list
<sharpK> my computer that is
<dr_willis> sharpK:  the use ip not hostname trick normally works for me.
<sharpK> and I should have mentioned, I seem to be able to access the windows files from ubunutu
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: ok so now you can see for sure the share name. Do you have any spaces in the name, or is it just one word?
<sharpK> I even transferred af ile over to the desktop
<sharpK> dr_willis: I tried \\192.168.1.103\share, but got hte same error
<dr_willis> sharpK:  thers also windows7 settings to block stuff not on the home network. i recall
<TimothyA> Ampelbein: kernel.panic = 10
<sharpK> Actionparsnip: nope, it says WORKGROUP \\Server\share
<dr_willis> i started disabling eveyrhing i could find in windows.. and now i see stuff. :)
<Ampelbein> Varazir: Can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy lightdm' and 'apt-cache policy gdm' for me?
<dr_willis> sharpK:   perhaps restart the samba  service. and/or enable its verbose logging. Its possible its a windows security setting causing the issues.
<sharpK> heh, could be it, I can access other windows computers on my network thouhg
<sharpK> just the ubuntu that's giving me trouble
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: ok the samba server run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER      then set the same password as you log in with as the samba password, now when you hit the server you should be challenged for authentication and you can tell your OS to store the credential. Or you can use it to map a network drive
<Ampelbein> TimothyA: What is the result of uname -a?
<TimothyA> 2.6.32-24-server #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 16:05:42 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dr_willis> because MS likes to enable special scrutity things. (homegroup stuff) and other annoyances. :)
<dr_willis> sharpK:  so NONE of the windows machines can see the linux box.. it can see all the windows machines... and the window machines can see each other?
<Varazir> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/UBwPTuiR http://pastebin.com/fw065pnG
<happygol1cky> sharpK: another point is if you're using a wireless adapter for windows you want to enable the wireless zero configuration
<sharpK> dr_willis, I'll try to run to another room and see if I can get into ubunutu from there...
<sharpK> happygol1cky: nope, all through ethernet into a WRT54g
<dr_willis> sharpK:  ive definatly had shares not work when on wireless.. and then do work when wired on windows.. it may be what happygol1cky  just mentioned.
<dr_willis> sharpK:  vnc would save the running around. :)
<sharpK> Actionparsnip: done, but the same error in wondows
<gjois> hello!!
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: ive seen users had to reboot router and server
<dr_willis> ive seen people fight for hrs getting a share to show up.. then  suddendly it appears..... with nothing done on their end.. :)
<sharpK> I guess I'll have to give it a go, brother it playing Dota2 though, so a reboot could mean the end of me right now...
<happygol1cky> sharpK: did you allow 192.168.1.*
<sharpK> happygol1cky: ubuntu or windows?
<sharpK> and how?
<happygol1cky> smb conf
<dr_willis> I got a $20 NAS with USB. that every box in the house can see.. the boxeebox (running some linux) can see every share.. but ive had windows box's not want to see each other... :) go figure.
<Ampelbein> Varazir: Ok, could you have a look at 805154 and try the workaround mentioned there (with lightdm)?
<Ampelbein> Varazir: bug 805154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805154 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm-simple-slave crashed with SIGSEGV in _nss_compat_getpwnam_r()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805154
<sharpK> what is the specific line I would look for?
<Varazir> Ampelbein: can do that
<dr_willis> we need sshfs for windows :)
<sharpK> happygol1cky: I search for 192.168 in the smc.conf file, it doesn't find anything, so what line to I add
<sharpK> ?
<gjois> im running windows and need to install virtual box and boot ubuntu on it. But i heard that virtualbox degrades memory performance, so want install only text-mode ubuntu on virtualbox.  can anyone guide me how can i do it??
<Ampelbein> TimothyA: Sorry, I can't find any problem mentioned with this kernel not respecting kernel.panic setting. It SHOULD work, no idea why it doesn't for you.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. there are some sshfs for windows projects out there... nifty
<ActionParsnip> gjois: grab the server or minimal install and run that, you will get a CLI based OS. If you want a mouse based interface, install desktop. It doesn't degrade memory performance, you are just runnning 2 OSes at the same time so it will slow down the system
<happygol1cky> sharpK: i think i might have been thinking print server, nevermind that, but in that file you should set path, browsable to yes, read only to no, quest ok = no, create mask = 0644, directory mask = 0755, force user = YourUsername, force group = YourGroupName
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: swish-sftp :)
<happygol1cky> *guest not quest
<sharpK> happygol1cky: restarting the ubuntu now, will try it when as soon as it comes up
<Varazir> Ampelbein: there is no workaround, like forcing ubuntu use the last setting and not scaning for a screen ?
<Ampelbein> Varazir: The problem is a segfault (also known as a crash) in your logs. It seems a known problem with gdm, that's why I asked to try with lightdm.
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  just saw one called dokan sshfs.. but i cant figure out how to get it to use my ssh key. :)
<Varazir> Ampelbein: ok
<Ampelbein> Varazir: Comment #11 from the bug link.
<canterer> why I cannot kill the thread ?
<canterer> ps aux | grep 'java'
<Guest85224> is there a way to convert batch all files in folders from encoding ascii to utf8?
<Varazir> Ampelbein: gona look into it
<canterer> yp        6393  0.0  0.2  41580  8716 pts/0    Tl   19:21   0:00 vim hello.java
<canterer> kill 6393
<canterer> but the thread is alive
<ActionParsnip> canterer: try:  kill -9 6393
<A_J> hello ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> A_J: yo yo yo
<happygol1cky> sharpK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/751303/ that's what mine looks like, the share is at the bottom
<canterer> OK  thanks , but what is the reason ?
<Varazir> Ampelbein: /usr/sbin/lightdm is allready as default
<ActionParsnip> canterer: no idea, maybe it's hung and a graceful kill won't work. -9 will kill it with no regard for consequence
<Ampelbein> Varazir: Then try 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<Ampelbein> Guest85224: iconv can do that
<A_J> ActionParsnip: u here, or goin in some time ?
<canterer> ah  fun:)
<ActionParsnip> A_J: in and out
<happygol1cky> sharpK: you could also access it from ssh, I use cygwin and putty for complete access
<A_J> kk needed some help partioning, when i reach the screen during installation will ping u
<ActionParsnip> A_J: ask the channel
<A_J> but ut awesome
<A_J> ur*
<sharpK> do I have to restart samba after saving the smv.conf file?
<sharpK> *smb.conf
<Ampelbein> sharpK: yes
<ActionParsnip> A_J: i'll see it and so will everybody else
<sharpK> cmd?
<happygol1cky> service smbd restart
<ActionParsnip> A_J: x+1 > 1
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: failing that use:  sudo service smbd stop; sudo service smbd start
<Varazir> Ampelbein: worked :D now I just make it restart it self if it fail
<Guest27720> hi - was wondering how i disable xorg to install drivers from nvidia website . any help would be great
<sharpK> Well, some progress
<sharpK> http://i.imgur.com/DOKr3.png
<sharpK> It could see the new [___] folder I created
<sharpK> but still gave an error
<sharpK> I tried setting guest ok = yes
<sharpK> bt stil got that
<sharpK> I set force group = WORKGROUP, but could that be wrong?
<happygol1cky> sharpK: you're positive wireless zero cinfiguration is an enabled service and running?
<Guest27720> or at least what i can do to disable xorg so i can install the drivers from the website :S
<sharpK> isn't wireless zero for wifi?
<happygol1cky> yes
<sharpK> both computers are connected by ethernet to a WRT54G router
<sharpK> I know they can somehwat see eachother
<sharpK> because I got synergy working on both
<sharpK> the mouse and keyboard transfer over
<sharpK> so that's something
<solringel> hi i need help with something
<Guest27720> so can anyone shoot me advice or am i going to have to botch my xorg.conf file so it doesnt load properly
<CoinBR> Just installed Ubuntu Server and 2 network cards (same models). One of them work OK as eth0. But the second one is UNCLAIMED and don't work
<happygol1cky> Guest27720: i dont think xorg has a conf file anymore
<CoinBR> why?
<CoinBR> lshw shows the second ethernet card as UNCLAIMED, and had no MAC ADDRESS
<ActionParsnip> CoinBR: what is the chip it uses?
<A_J> damn how long does it take for the live cd to boot up :|
<Guest27720> happygolicky it does , do some of my config through it . so i guess ima have to do that since im having a hard time finding out what ubuntu is using as the main login manager like gdm/kdm/xdm
<solringel> i am using ubuntu 11.10 with unity and there is an option to show battery life with time remaining but when i set it it doesnt do anything how do i fix that?
<CoinBR> ActionParsnip: RLT-8139/8139C/8139C+
<CoinBR> ActionParsnip: both of them are the same model
<happygol1cky> Guest27720: i have nvidia, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html i downloaded this for 64 bit. chmod +x and then ./FILENAME it installs nvidia drivers
<solringel> i am using ubuntu 11.10 with unity and there is an option to show battery life with time remaining but when i set it it doesnt do anything how do i fix that?
<Guest27720> happy - it asks me to disable xorg to install the drivers unfortunatly
<ActionParsnip> happygol1cky: the nvidia drivers are in the repos
<happygol1cky> not for 3d vision sir
<happygol1cky> which i have
<ActionParsnip> happygol1cky: yes, the nvidia driver from nvidia is in the repos
<A_J> ActionParsnip: how long does the live cd normally take to boot up A?
<Guest27720> 3d vision is an addon to the driver itself :P
<ActionParsnip> A_J: depends on spec
<ActionParsnip> Guest27720: oh vison..
<Guest27720> but can anyone just let me know how to safley disable xorg while i install the drivers
<Guest27720> im not doing 3d vision
<Guest27720> just drivers from nvidias website
<Guest27720> for the gtx 450 i have
<happygol1cky> i have gtx 560m
<happygol1cky> works for me
<A_J> intel atom 1.6ghz single core ActionParsnip
<Guest27720> not what i was asking but thank you
<Varazir> anyone have any hints how to make a service that fail start again ?
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<happygol1cky> oh lol
<happygol1cky> ps -C Xorg
<solringel> can any1 help me out with a small issue?
<happygol1cky> then sudo kill the pid
<Guest27720> xorg restarts
<Guest27720> ive done that already , as well as unity-greeting - xorg restarts each time
<happygol1cky> oh oh wait l something
<sasori> the touch/trackpad of my ubuntu11.04 lappy doesn't work..any idea/tips what to install to make it work?...coz the drivers from the cd it has is for windows only
 * A_J waits for ActionParsnip reply
<ActionParsnip> sasori: what make / model is it?
<MonkeyDust> sasori  try gpoint blah
<ActionParsnip> A_J: how much RAM?
<sasori> ActionParsnip: it's a lenovo Y410 59012531 ( to be exact )
<kbhtech1> Checking on this, I just went through setup hell.
<amirwebdev2> is there a way to convert batch all files in folders from encoding ascii to utf8?
<sasori> gpoint?
<happygol1cky> Guest27720: i'm severely mixing up distros but I think what you need to do is sudo service gdm stop
<ActionParsnip> sasori: is there a shortcut to enable/disable the touchpad?
<A_J> 4 gigs ActionParsnip
<Ampelbein> amirwebdev2: iconv -f ASCII -t utf8 *
<amirwebdev2> is it recursive?
<sasori> ActionParsnip: how will i know ?
<Ampelbein> amirwebdev2: man iconv will tell you
<kbhtech1> Why can't I comm on the backtrack channel?
<amirwebdev2> i tried its not working recursive
<ActionParsnip> sasori: look at the keyboard under your nose
<ActionParsnip> kbhtech1: i'd ask in #freenode
<happygol1cky> kbhtech1: probably because your nickname isn't registered with nickserv
<Varazir> Ampelbein: thanks btw :)
<Guest27720> happy not a recognised service
<Guest27720> ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> sasori: also try:  sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<A_J> ActionParsnip: the load screen has gone away and now it says on a cli screen *starting bluetooth boot-time encrypted block divicescarty-i386/packages restrictedBB75451 /var/run/dbus/system_ [OK]
<happygol1cky> Guest27720: lightdm?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: try the boot option:  nomodeset    it should have loaded by now. I assum you MD5 tested the ISO
<tolyan_pa> Hi all :)
<ActionParsnip> sasori: also may want to try the boot options: i8024.reset    and/or   i8024.nomux=1   and/or   irqpoll
<Ampelbein> amirwebdev2: find * -type f | xargs | iconv .... is the quick and dirty way.
<Guest27720> ya was lightdm
<Guest27720> ty
<A_J> yes ActionParsnip, i installed once before from this disc
<kbhtech1> Thanks for the direction ActionPasnip and happygol1cky
<happygol1cky> Guest27720: awesome
<happygol1cky> Guest27720: I thought it was L something
<A_J> Gentoo64: wb
<A_J> ActionParsnip: how do i set tha..
<A_J> that*
<Gentoo64> A_J: i havent been on since last night :)
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<sharpK> happygol1cky: finally got access to that folder, seems to work after messing with a few lines in the smcconf
<sharpK> linux is exhausting, but thanks for all your help, friend :)
<A_J> !nomoodreset
<Guest27720> thanks again for the help
<dr_willis> sharpK:  at least you have  configs to tweak
<A_J> !nomodereset
<dr_willis> its nomodeSET
<ActionParsnip> A_J: nomodeset, not nomodereset
<sharpK> dr_willis oh god what's the alternative?
<A_J> kk ty
<ActionParsnip> A_J: read the words, rather than what you think it says
<A_J> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<happygol1cky> sharpK: sounds good, give putty and cygwin a wack, it's neat having complete terminal in windows with ability to run all the apps including the graphical ones
<A_J> ActionParsnip: lol netbook kebo
<dr_willis> sharpK:  i have 2 windows machines not seeing each other.. but they both see the rest of the lan.. :) not sure where to even start trouble shooting that.
<sharpK> happygol1cky, i'll definitely look into that for my windows comp, but I can't imagine my dad sshing to stream some media :)
<dr_willis> accessing a share.. is not actually 'streaming'
<dr_willis> You can set up upnp/dlna servers to do streaming i belive.
<happygol1cky> sharpK: i mount my windows drive to my linux machine from windows in putty, it's surreal
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: you can use swish-sftp to make a drive for sshfs
<A_J> ActionParsnip: i never reached till here too : http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png
<solringel> hi can any1 help me out with a small issue i am having?
<sharpK> okay, lots of unfamiliar acronyms and apparently solutions, I'll have to spend some quality googling time...
<A_J> it froze up before that
<Ampelbein> !anyone | solringel
<ubottu> solringel: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<solringel> i am using ubuntu 11.10 wuth unity and on my laptop there is an option to show how much battery time remains but when i check it it doesnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> A_J: i'd test RAM then
<sweb> i want to compile nginx in ubuntu
<sweb> it's required gd library
<sweb> what is name of the this package ?
<Ampelbein> solringel: What laptop (make and model)
<Ampelbein> sweb: you can do 'sudo apt-get build-dep nginx'
<solringel> Ampelbein:  LG-R380
<sweb>  Ampelbein, i want to compile it by myself not using package manager
<sweb>  Ampelbein: i will compile it with same configure on centos
<solringel> Ampelbein: i am new to linux
<sweb> i just wanna test it
<Ampelbein> sweb: yes, 'sudo apt-get build-dep nginx' will install the build depnds
<Ampelbein> sweb: so that you can then compile it
<A_J> ActionParsnip: it's brand new. test how ?
<Ampelbein> solringel: I fear this button is not supported currently.
<sweb>  Ampelbein, ok ty
<solringel> that doesnt make sense so why do i have that option
<solringel> i there a missing package?
<sweb>  Ampelbein: so how can i retrieve the name of package such as GD in future ?
<dr_willis> solringel:  laptop makers love to  have their own standards for things like that.. linux cant always be correct and work with them all.
<Ampelbein> solringel: The button is connected to a signal that a windows program interprets correctly and displays the battery life.
<dr_willis> solringel:  ive found such #'s very unreliable also.
<solringel> but will my laptop warn me when i am low on power?
<dr_willis> so fun when you go from 5 hrs to 2 hrs in 3 min of game playing. :)
<Ampelbein> solringel: There is however an indicator to help this out: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/battery-applet-status-ubuntu/ has more info
<dr_willis> solringel:  ive learnd to pay attention to my battery.. even in windows. :)
<Ampelbein> sweb: Most libraries are named 'libNAME'
<happygolucky> dr_willis: on battery i get maybe an hour haha
<happygolucky> this things a monster
<solringel> thanks
<A_J> ActionParsnip: now it's stuck on checking battery state.
<shomon> hi, suddenly on my computer, everything video is playing at double speed with no sound
<shomon> how do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: when you attempt a ram test?
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: in which app?
<A_J> hmm, okie memtest correct
<A_J> i'l do that
<sharpK> uparrow? :)
<solringel> i got an error trying to install battery-indicator http://paste.ubuntu.com/751328/
<shomon> anyone know how to get video to play at the right speed on ubuntu? I've tried in every player I have installed
<shomon> and it's all super speed
<ActionParsnip> solringel: try:  apt-cache search battery | grep stat
<ActionParsnip> shomon: is it the same as all users? Make a new one if you only have one
<shomon> oh no... so it could be my user stuff is corrupt?
<shomon> this is just my laptop, no other users.
<bastidrazor> solringel: did you add the ppa?
<dr_willis> happygolucky:  that describes this one im on now.. it has dual hd;s and a 18.4 in screen..
<solringel> bastidrazor: yep added the ppa then did apt-get update and then got that error
<dr_willis> shomon:  so make a differnt user as a test. it sounds like ther emay be some deeper timeign bug going on. I had a laptop once that even the normal system clock ran at like 5x speed..
<dr_willis> shomon:  took a bios update to fix that odd issue for me. :)
<ActionParsnip> shomon: its worth exploring
<shomon> thanks, works as root so I'll do that
<shomon> got to get a film on for my kids now so will work as a stopgap :)
<shomon> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> shomon: logging on as root isn't supported or needed
<solringel> bastidrazor: is there a way to fix that error
<solringel> ?
<bastidrazor> solringel: apt-get is not seeing that package in the ppa, it seems.
<solringel> bastidrazor: thats weird=-O
<happygolucky>  dr_willis same here but 17.3
<canterer> who can speak in chinese
<happygolucky> lay ho ma
<happygolucky> sedona
<oCean> canterer: this channel is english only, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<canterer> Ocean: thanks !
<ilmio> ciao
<ilmio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sidewinder1> !it | ilmio
<ubottu> ilmio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Untouchab1e> Quick question all.. Im on 11.10 and whenever i lock the screen and wake it back up, the on-screen keyboard pops up
<Untouchab1e> The on-screen keyboard is not enabled in the accessibility settings, so there must be some other config Im not seeing
<Untouchab1e> anyone know where to disable it?
<ianliu> I have 2 hard disks and before I had 2 Windows 7 installed. Now I installed Ubuntu over one Windows, but update-grub can't find the other windows. Any help?
<rusnastya16> ðø
<rusnastya16> sorry hi
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: is there an option in dconf for lock_on_hibernate ?
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553961   check the last post too
<rusnastya16> I want to meet
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: I dont believe I have OnBoard installed? Unless thats what comes with Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: its in a default install
<Auriga> Anyone using screenlets in 10.04? Impulse doesn't run smoothly with Audacious, without VLC running... Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: you could mark /usr/bin/onboard as not executable
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: ahh
<A_J> ActionParsnip lol that mem test is yet going
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: thanks mate.. I just went into the OnBoard settings and unchecked "Show Onboard when unlocking the screen"
<bekks> A_J: the memtest will run as long as you let it run.
<Babu> Hi
<Babu> any Indian lady from Singapore like to chat with me. just pm me
<A_J> bekks this is memtest89, there is a overall percentage at the top which is 18%
<oCean> Babu: this is ubuntu technical support, not social chat
<A_J> !troll Babu
<Babu> Hi troll
<Babu> hi aj
<rusnastya16> hi
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: that'll do it :)
<Myrtti> Babu: this is not a social channel. Please take it elsewhere
<Babu> ok
<Babu> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user82> does anyone know where i can create a new app-icon in gnome3?
<ActionParsnip> user82: in /usr/share/applications and it will appear in dash
<ActionParsnip> user82: you can copy one of the existing ones and modify it :)
<rusnastya16> âíèìàíèå ñþäà ÿ ãîëàÿ
<A_J> ActionParsnip i let it run correct ?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: sure, run a full test
<user82> thanks ActionParsnip
<SuprEngr> Seeking advice on sensors-applet in 10.04.  I would now like it to monitor HDD temps but can't remember the requirement to enable this.
<SuprEngr> [as I recall it notified on 1st install " this can be added later. use dpkg-configure....? or similar]
<user82> ActionParsnip, it works :). gr8!
<ActionParsnip> user82: easy peasy
<user82> if you know how to do...will remember that one!
<CharminTheMoose_> Why does /var/run, /dev/shm and /var/lock all have half my ram allocated to it? shouldn't it get split up depending on how much is being used in any given location?
<rusnastya16> fpo\
<shine_> Hi I am having problem to start eclipse on ubuntu 11.04
<dr_willis>  /dev/shm is special  i belive its like how apps can access ram in special ways.
<dr_willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<shine_> i installed eclipse-platform and eclipse but getting error GDK_IS_Screen
<go^> can anyone advise me about a vnc server very light for old pc ?
<CharminTheMoose_> dr_willis, well, /dev/shm uses tmpfs, as does /var/lock and /var/run.. just seems odd that each of them say their capacity is 990MB each! :/
<dr_willis> go^:  its will be more of a limit as to what desktop you set the vnc server to use.
<gulzar> how to automaticlly mount partitions on startup? And how to allow all users to access evey partition with full permissions and to mount any external disk/pendrive?
<dr_willis> go^:  ive been using tigervnc lately.
<dr_willis> gulzar:  edit /etc/fstab as needed. for part 1.. and for part 2 - use the proper options in fstab.. dependign on what fs yoyu are mounting
<go^> dr_willis, tigervnc uhm..ok thank you i'll try it
<dr_willis> gulzar:  and check 'ntfs-config' tool to tweak the auto mountingof ntfs/vfat filesystems
<dr_willis> go^:  or tightvnc. or any other vnc server basically. they all are similer in requirements. its the desktop/wm the vncserver is running that will be the resource hog. Jwm is good for using in vnc
<sharpK> what's the best way to view networking in/out etc in ubuntu?
<trijntje> I used to switch between virtual desktops using the cube, but this wont work in oneiric due to a bug. What other way is there to use custom mouse buttons to switch between virtual desktops?
<dr_willis> sharpK:   there may be some indicator-applets listed in the askubuntu.com indicator-applet listings.. depending on your needs.
<gulzar> dr_willis: i want something automatic beacuse other users have no idea what a command line is. And they usually connect differnt pendrives. So want something whcih is automatic in mounting partitions and allow them to use it woithout any root paswword.
<sharpK> dr_willis thanks
<dr_willis> gulzar: what filesystem are you using will be the big question.. and are they being hotplugged in? or always plugged in..
<dr_willis> ntfs/vfat auto mount on insertion by default here.
<orated> How does mult-boot system affects the life of HDD? Or the presence of multiple of file systems ...
<dr_willis> orated:  i doubt if it would have any affect at all.
<frederik> hi everyone. i just installed gnotime and have some problems creating a project. are some experts in this channel? :)
<dr_willis> one part of the hd would be getting used more.. if you are always using the same os. but  i doubt if it will have any effect.
<gulzar> dr_willis: ext4
<gulzar> dr_willis: pendrives are vfat
<dr_willis> gulzar:  you dont just override permissions and ownership of ext4. you would haeve to watch out for that
<orated> ok thanks dr_willis
<gulzar> dr_willis: permissions are set so anybody can use it but problem is of mounting
<mich> So there i sno more option to buy a dell laptop with preinstalled ubuntu?
<A_J> omg mem test takes for ever
<Neenoo> Hi . my os ubuntu 11.10 64bit , my problem with VGA Nvidia 8400 gs 1024 mb , i download the driver and installed and still not work , how do i know ? by some picture and some video not pure ,, any solution ?
<dr_willis> A_J:  you can let it run for days if you wanted to.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: depends how much RAM you have
<A_J> 4 gigs
<oCean> mich: contact Dell, nothing we can do about that
<ActionParsnip> Neenoo: how did you install the driver?
<A_J> should i stop it ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> mich: try system76
<ActionParsnip> A_J: if its been ok the last while then it's probably ok
<dr_willis> Neenoo:  you did try the driver from the 'addational drivers' tool first?
<A_J> okie. then what could be the problem not letting it boot the live cd
<Neenoo> ActionParsnip, first way , with apt-get install nvidia-current and not worked , second way with the main site i download the driver and install it and not work either !
<Neenoo> dr_willis, how i do that ?
<Neenoo> ActionParsnip, the current driver is NVIDIA Driver Version: 290.10
<ActionParsnip> Neenoo: the xorg edgers update ppa has the 285 driver, may help. Your chip isn't hugely new so the 280 driver will probably be fine
<Neenoo> ActionParsnip, i try it in fedora 16 , it work fine but after 5 min the system crash ! 1 core of my processor goes to take task 100%
<ActionParsnip> Neenoo: some monitors don't act as they are supposed to so you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    to make an xorg.conf file
<cablop> i need to start a session automatically at computer boot, BUT, keep it locked
<mich> ActionParsnip: do they ship in the EU?
<sharpK> Here's a wacky networking question: I have a Router(1) connected to the modem. To that router, Router(2) and Router(3) are connected for internet access. How do I get Router(2) and Router(3)'s computers to see computers in Router(1)'s network as though they were in the homegroup?
<cablop> i need to start a gui session automatically at computer boot, BUT, keep it locked
<gulzar> what is that utility to manage sound,speakers,headphones with a GUI?
<ActionParsnip> mich: maybe, not sure. Could ask them and see what they say
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: gnome-alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: or use alsamixer in terminal
<Sidewinder1> A_J, If Live CD won't boot, it could be several things. Did you Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning it at "the slowest speed?"
<Neenoo> ActionParsnip, i do nvidia-xconfig !
<A_J> yes, i have already installed once with this disc
<A_J> and the disc looks in ok condition
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: alsamixer is working with keyboard. I want the one which works with mouse
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: simply drag and bars and adjust sound...
<Sidewinder1> A_J, This'll probably sound silly but the drive could be too dusty/dirty?
<A_J> perhaps not, it's an external.
<zamba> how can i do 'seq' in reverse?
<A_J> was working well a few days back
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: then I already answered you
<ActionParsnip> Neenoo: it needs sudo, it will genreate an xorg.conf which you can then put in place by restarting the x server
<Sidewinder1> A_J, If you know the disk/ISO are good and it's not a hardware issue; that's about as far as I can go.. Sorry. :-(
<Neenoo> ActionParsnip, done , now should reboot or logout ?
<A_J> Sidewinder1, i think the boot cd loads onto the ram, the ram test is okie
<A_J> also hdd is fine
<A_J> i checked with HDD Sentinal
<A_J> says helath 70%
<ActionParsnip> Neenoo: reboot is probably easier, if you get no x server then boot to root recovery mode and rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: no dear. alsamixer is working with terminal and I can't use it. I am looking for something to wotk with mouse. How to do so?
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: what else did I recommmend?
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: scroll up and you'll see
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: gnome-alsamixer
<Neenoo> ActionParsnip, thanks i will try
<ActionParsnip> bingo
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: isntalled
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: done
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: thank you
<maverick_> how do i break the command line output into parts so that they dont appear all at once, and i dont have to scroll?
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: great when you read, huh
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: i installed it but it was there in menu not replacing the rightclick on sound icon
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: :)
<llutz> maverick_: command with output| less    or  ... |more
<Ampelbein> maverick_: pipe the output through a program like 'more' or 'less'. i.e.: 'command  | less'
<eunix> Good Morning everyone
<Si2100> Hey
<maverick_> llutz, Ampelbein: aah, thanks, i didn't quite know how to phrase it in google, hence asked
<oCean> maverick_: to view the content of a file, you can also use it in the format  less /path/to/myfile
<eunix> How many people are running 11.04 on their lappy?
<maverick_> oCean: thank you
<oCean> eunix: many
<eunix> Ok
<eunix> I have 11.04 on my 8560w but now I need to retrofit the COE stuff so that my Active key can work
<eunix> I did not use the COE distro and then upgrade
<eunix> Am I in for a world of pain?
<ActionParsnip> eunix: what is COE?
<eunix> sorry -
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<eunix> I think I am in the wrong channel - I have not used IRC in a while and am trying to be in my company IRC channel.
<Castbound> yo, how are you ? upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 everything works fine but the fact that I get blank pages at Random places (for example I use nagios plugin in firefox), that stops working suddenly, or if I try to load system configuration. If I reboot it works but then it breaks. It's clearly a bug, have you heard about that?
<BluesKaj> eunix, are they on the freenode server?
<eunix> No.  It looks like the corporate server is not responding.
<eunix> No problem - I am happy to hang out here for a while with my morning cup of coffee. :)
<ActionParsnip> Castbound: what if you rename ~/.mozilla/firefox   is it ok then?
<Castbound> ActionParsnip, it doens't only happen in firefox, if I load "system configuration" in the bottom of the start/shutdown menu, it happens the same
<Castbound> i think it's related to the themes, but it happens in either the default or others- if I can change the theme then it fixes itself - but breakes later on
<ActionParsnip> Castbound: I see
<ActionParsnip> Castbound: is it ok as a fresh user?
<Castbound> as in create a new user to see if that happens?
<ActionParsnip> Castbound: yes
<Castbound> I tried reset all custom conf to default by deleting the relevant folders
<ActionParsnip> !away > _spt|afk
<ubottu> _spt|afk, please see my private message
<Castbound> referring to: m -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<A_J> me
<ActionParsnip> Castbound: there are configs in ~/.config that aren't just for apps
<Castbound> ActionParsnip, I'll create a new user to test and see how that works - thanks for your help | out of curiosity  have you seen that issue before?
 * drake01 thanks oCean for kicking out suzzyy
<Chotaz> I'm having problems extracting a rar file. My friend has no problem extracting it on windows. I've redownloaded the file 3 times, still no luck. what else can I do?
<Effex> I don
<Effex> Don't think rar is natively supported by Ubuntu
<yeats> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ActionParsnip> Castbound: not myself, I always clean install so I don't get weird issues like that
<Castbound> Chotaz, what's the error you are getting?
<kanhiya> hello, all
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: install rar unrar p7zip-rar p7zip-full unp
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: then use unp to extract anything at cli
<Castbound> ActionParsnip, yeah I should have done that, thanks
<kanhiya> help me solve my bluetooth problem in ubuntu 11.10 m i am not able to send or receive files & using DUN profile in ubuntu 11.10 while in ubuntu 11.04 everything was fine
<Chotaz> Castbound, "There was an error extracting the files."
<A_J> ActionParsnip booting up again
<kanhiya> also, error message permission denied appear
<A_J> let's hope it works
<Castbound> Chotaz, please check what ActionParsnip said above
<kanhiya> error code 13
<Chotaz> just unp "filename.ext" will do the trci
<Chotaz> trick
<Chotaz> i already had most of thos packages installed
<ActionParsnip> unp is awesome
<Chotaz> Awesome First Line Support is awesome! Thanks ActionParsnip  and Castbound
<Chotaz> and unp sure did the trick =D
<A_J> ActionParsnip how much time about does it take for seeing the installation screen. 4gb ram / intel atom 1.6Ghz
<ActionParsnip> A_J: couple of minutes
<A_J> hmm
<kanhiya> i made a backup cd of all the updates that i have installed to install it on other pc's using remastersys , now is it possible to transfer all my settings like not to check for updates & repository that i  added should be there in the backup cd as well.
<bullgard4> What parameter value should I substitute for »x«in '~$oggenc -b x test.wav' if test.wav has the parameters: signed 16 bit 48000 Hz, stereo?
<llutz> bullgard4: desired target bitrate kb/s
 * A_J drools : http://www.theitdepot.com/details-Intel+S5520HC+Server+Intel+Motherboard_C13P8680.html
<bullgard4> llutz: I know the definition for »x«. But the definition which you sent does not answer my question.
<Chotaz> Can anyone suggest me a good alternative to banshee, just for mp3 and flac files and that can use my keyboard media keys?
<A_J> qmpp
<llutz> bullgard4:" none of those you gave" better?
<A_J> wait thats qmmp
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: deadbeef
<A_J> ActionParsnip it got stuck again :*(
<kanhiya> 1542 people are here & not able to solve my  bluetooth problem
<ActionParsnip> A_J: on a black screen?
<A_J> yes with some text
<bullgard4> llutz: With due respect, I do not understand your answer.
<A_J> cd drive is making noise
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: you can use aptoncd to make an offline CD repo. I don't use bluetooth, too slow
<ActionParsnip> A_J: nomodeset will fix that, if its an nvidia gpu use:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<llutz> bullgard4: "signed 16 bit 48000 Hz, stereo"  none of these parameters have anything to do with the bitrate you set with -b "x"
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but it is not working anymore in Ubuntu 11.10 on any pc that i have tried
<A_J> ActionParsnip lol i don't reach the screen where i can get that option. I just boot it up, and it gets stuck. no installation option no nothing
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: what isn't working?
<bullgard4> llutz: Ah, now I understand your message. --  I will again think about my question and if I asked nonsense. --  Thank you.
<kanhiya> Community tell me any repositary for bluetooth
<A_J> ActionParsnip it does not proceed till here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-F6-Other.png :\
<ActionParsnip> A_J: are you using a CD or USB?
<A_J> cd ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> A_J: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<A_J> yes 4x
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: Bluetooth devices are detected and added but neither able to send nor able to receive  files
<LemonAid> Is it possible to manually mount a partition somewhere and not have it mount in /media ,by default, as well ?
<A_J> ActionParsnip i have installed from this cd before on my netbook it worked
<sweb> how can i get nginx user and group
<sweb> in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> A_J: all I can suggest is make a new cd to test, the ram is healthy which is good
<ActionParsnip> sweb: how do you mean "get"
<kanhiya> community, whether to install security update on my pc , it is related with Linux Kernel & Once i updated kernel in the past  & was not able to boot :(
<kanhiya> Now most of things are running fine
<A_J_> ActionParsnip: should i try to boot windows
<jobbe> ciao
<jobbe> list!
<ActionParsnip> A_J_: sure why not
<ActionParsnip> !list | jobbe
<ubottu> jobbe: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, He's gone. :D
<truefx> aaabaam
<kanhiya> security updates are well tested or not & I will stuck to LTS forever , if i like ubuntu 12.04 and will look for other distro or Windows again if i don't find it working for me
<squaregoldfish> kanhiya: I'd go for the update. It won't uninstall the old kernel, and it's still accessible from the grub boot menu in case the new kernel doesn't work.
<Sidewinder1> kanhiya, 12.04 has not been officially released and is still in development.
<kanhiya> Why to release in every six month when something is not stable and well tested
<kanhiya> Sidewinder1: I know that :), i am talking about 11.10
<Sidewinder1> Just wanted to be sure that you knew.. :-)
<Sidewinder1> 10.04, here.
<kanhiya> Sidewinder1: 12.04 will be last Ubuntu distro i will try, if it worked for me, i will go for it, otherwise thumbs down to Ubuntu :(
<kanhiya> Sidewinder1: I know but many things didn't work for me like wireless issues
<kanhiya> Sidewinder1: Still it is better than Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: it is tested and is stable
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: maybe you are confusing not liking the new gnome with not liking ubuntu
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: WHy not release only 1 version in a year
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: not sure, ask canonical
<Sidewinder1> kandinski, Yes, sometimes a bit of "tweaking" is in order. I'm fortunate that my machine is rather old and almost everything 'just works'.
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: How to forward request to Canonical
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: the opposite is also applicable, why not more a year...
<kanhiya> They should conduct a survey
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: they could survey everything, it'd slow development down
<Math^> hello, I was playing a bit with recordmydesktop, and it's capturing great, with sound from my mic, and from my desktop... but the sound is very soft, how can I fix this?
<diverdude> Math^: soft???
<Math^> diverdude: or low? I'm not english sorry
<Math^> I got all the slides in mixer to the top, but it's recording very low sound
<yeats> Math^: you've experimented with levels in Sound Settings?
<alsoeric> any ideas on how I can improve kbd and display responsiveness when the disk is running
<Math^> yes, I tried to pull everything up
<kanhiya> all, i mean to say that  Dashing is not always good, people need stable system not to mess with problems , it's job of developers that they update packages carefully  & make sure that new is better than old and stable, if something  is working fine than no need to update
<yeats> Math^: do you have access to another mic (maybe a USB headset) that you could try as a comparison point?
<Math^> yeats: no :(
<alsoeric> Math^, what is your mic brand, type etc?
<sagaci> hi, is there an IRC channel for askubuntu... I'm having trouble logging in using an openid
<Math^> well it's not my mic I guess... cos it works perfect in skype
<squaregoldfish> kanhiya: I'd agree, apart from the regular security updates.
<yeats> Math^: I found that my analog mic was not loud enough but that a USB headset was loud and crystal clear
<Math^> yeats: yes, but also sound from mix is low
<Math^> both from mic and mix
<kanhiya> squaregoldfish: Yes, only this exception
<ssn> hi guys
<alsoeric> mic loudness is really subjective
<ssn> is there a way to access my deja-dup backup on u1 on different linux distribution (in my case gentoo)?
<TImewarper> hey
<Math^> hmm maybe I should try jack instead? but I'm not sure how to do this
<alsoeric> I'been working with mics and speech recognition for years
<TImewarper> where can i get the shred utility from?
<alsoeric> all mics sound different but most work just fine
<yeats> Math^: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/rug/p1_2c.php - in case you haven't seen it
<canterer> who use java language?
<Math^> yeats: ye, I've been there
<yeats> Math^: ok ;-)
<oCean> canterer: the people in ##java do
<canterer> oCean, I cannot check in that channel
<yeats> TImewarper: it's installed by default, I believe
<TImewarper> yeats, and what about the frandom
<oCean> !register | canterer you have to register first
<ubottu> canterer you have to register first: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<yeats> TImewarper: I don't know what "the frandom" is
<canterer> need the invitation
<TImewarper> yeats, another tool like urandom
<oCean> canterer: no, you need to register, ask in #freenode for support
<canterer> ubottu, I have register
<ubottu> canterer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> TImewarper: sorry - don't know
<mamece2> i did two bootable usb sticks with universal usb creator .. and i get this message BOOT ERROR. help anyone?
<A_J> ActionParsnip trying from usb now
<user82> took me 20 minutes to remove the ashes of a kernel panic caused by ati drivers... :p
<A_J> will update it i guess to 11.04 later
<diverdude> Hello. Is Dyalog APL a functional programming language like ML and
<diverdude> 	    F#?
<soreau> canterer: You are trying to join the wrong channel
<happygolucky> Math^: i alway use alsamixer to raise the volume
<A_J> it's 10.04 now
<soreau> canterer: Its ##java, not #java
<Math^> happyface: ye, but it's all turned up
<Math^> happyface: think it's something in recordmydesktop, as my sound works just fine, and skype calls are perfect also
<A_J> !spam | A_J
<oCean> soreau: #java will forward to ##java, he needs to register and identify
<soreau> oCean: Hm, I guess it says invite only if you are already in ##java
<soreau> strange..
<A_J_> how do i clean a external cd drive ?
<A_J_> err
<A_J_> sorry
<A_J_> can some1 help me partition a hdd during installation
<soreau> A_J_: Sure, what do you need to know?
<bekks> A_J_: What do you mean by "clean an external cd drive"?
<A_J_> wrong section
<A_J_> soreau: want a 30gb partition
<FerIzDems> hi all
<A_J_> for ubuntu
<soreau> ! enter | A_J_
<ubottu> A_J_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<A_J_> sorry about that
<A_J_> yes 30gb boot partition for ubuntu
<soreau> A_J_: Is that all?
<A_J_> i have gone in advanced partition
<FerIzDems> hi, could you tell me if it is possible to use empathy for google talk, with cam and talk support??
<bekks> A_J_: 30GB for /boot is a waste of space, better use 30GB for /
<A_J_> i mean for the boot partition bekks
<me-1> hi...how can connect to internet ..http://paste.ubuntu.com/751438/
<A_J_> the primary one, where the os will be installed
<soreau> A_J_: Ok, just create a 30GB partition, tell it to format it as ext4 and mount point as /
<soreau> A_J_: You dont need separate boot or home unless you have a good reason
<mamece2> i did two bootable usb sticks with universal usb creator .. and i get this message BOOT ERROR and a blinkin cursor. help anyone?
<Gentoo64> try it with unetbootin maybe
<Gentoo64> might not make a difference thoiugh
<happygolucky> me-1: did you check the lights on your modem
<A_J_> done thank you soreau
<soreau> A_J_: / is the mount point for the root partition
<soreau> A_J_: Not called boot ;)
<me-1> happygolucky,  no the connection is fine but I am on windows 7 now how can I make connection on ubuntu
<A_J_> okie i will remember that
<A_J_> soreau: can you also tell me in 11.10, except using genome classic any other way to get ubuntu classic
<soreau> A_J_: I think you have to install something to get classic..
<soreau> ! classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<ActionParsnip> it's gnome, like the guys with pointy hats and fishing rods, not genome
<xangua> A_J if you mean gnome2 , is no longer maintained
<orazio> somebody tried UCK to remaster ubuntu?
<soreau> ! notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<A_J_> i knw but genome 3 has ugly black and grey bars
<ActionParsnip> A_J_: if you like the Gnome2 look and feel I suggest you install XFCE and use that
<A_J_> XFCE okie
<A_J_> ActionParsnip: looks like the cd was bad
<A_J_> i did a 10.04 usb boot, will update now
<soreau> A_J_: Yea, might even give xubuntu live session a try
<me-1> how can connect to internet using ubuntu ..with windows setteings are ..http://paste.ubuntu.com/751438/
<A_J_> soreau: is there a guide to use unity
<A_J_> unity*
<soreau> A_J_: I have no idea. AFAIK, What you see is what you get (yes, it sucks as bad as it looks)
<soreau> and performance is crap too
<A_J_> lol so you agree it sucks
<Zarros> hi, I connected to wifi at home, but its really slow, and I have 10mbps =/
<soreau> definitely
<A_J_> i loved classic
<A_J_> ActionParsnip: what do you think
<soreau> A_J_: If ActionParsnip suggests trying xfce, I further that by suggesting you try xubuntu
<mamece2> i did two bootable usb sticks with universal usb creator .. and i get this message BOOT ERROR and a blinkin cursor. help anyone?
<yeats> A_J_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36274/tips-and-tricks-for-unity
<A_J_> god damn my trackpad has stopped working
<yeats> A_J_: that's apparently the most complete documentation source available
<A_J_> ok ty
<A_J_> anyone can tell me how to fix my trackpad
<A_J_> think it's software
<A_J_> soreau:
<A_J_> ActionParsnip:
<yeats> A_J_: what model computer? HP?
<A_J_> asus eee pc 1101x
<yeats> is it a "clickpad" with virtual buttons?
<A_J_> not it has physical buttons
<yeats> A_J_: what's not working?
<A_J_> no clickpad
<A_J_> the mouse
<A_J_> trackpad
<mamece2> i did two bootable usb sticks with universal usb creator .. and i get this message BOOT ERROR and a blinkin cursor. help anyone?
<A_J_> it's been happening from today morning
<soreau> A_J_: In the live session ?
<sharpK> is there something that I have to input before smbtree in the terminal
<sharpK> cause it just asks me for a pass
<sharpK> and then does nothing
<A_J_> yes i'm on that pc right now
<FerIzDems> hi, how can I replace pulseAudio with Alsa Driver in 11.10???
<lunitik> FerIzDems, pulseaudio already uses alsa... you mean you want to drop pulseaudio? do you know the purpose of pulseaudio?
<soreau> ! pulseaudio | FerIzDems
<ubottu> FerIzDems: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<A_J_> soreau: any idea what it can be
<soreau> A_J_: Is this in the live session or what?
<A_J_> yes it is
<A_J_> i'm on that pc right now
<soreau> ! who | A_J_
<ubottu> A_J_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FerIzDems> i've noob with sound in linux; thanks for the info! :)
<yeats> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<A_J_> soreau: it's a live session i'm on the pc right now
<FerIzDems> ok thanks!
<soreau> A_J_: If its installing, just let it finish and try booting it. If it happens in the real session, then you can try and diagnose it
<kcw45> has anyone else using a combination of oneiric and open source ati drivers experienced any graphical issues on boot?  for me a lot of times, there will be artifacts (not too concerned) before lightdm shows, and occasionally there is a quick flash of a 'screenshot' from a previous session (very concerned).  the card is rv770 (radeon hd 4850)
<A_J_> oh not that pc soreau , an other one
<lunitik> FerIzDems, ALSA is the in-kernel subsystem for sound, pulseaudio adds many things on top of that subsystem, including software mixing and real time audio etc
<mamece2> i did two bootable usb sticks with universal usb creator .. and i get this message BOOT ERROR and a blinkin cursor. help anyone?
<soreau> A_J_: Is the problem occurring in a live session or not?
<A_J_> please define live session soreau
<mamece2> !español
<lunitik> A_J_, have you installed the system, or did you boot into the USB stick/CD
<soreau> A_J_: Live session is where you boot live (meaning the linux OS running in system memory) from a live boot medium like cd or usb stick
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mamece2> soreau: lunitik i want to boot from a live usb
<ePax> Is this the crontab to run fil at 23:59:59 = 59 23 * * * sleep 59; sh whatever.sh
<lunitik> mamece2, does your BIOS support booting from USB?
<A_J_> ooh this probelm is happening on a pc, i have installed 4 weeks back. it installed on hard drive of my netbook, where i am currently downloading
<mamece2> soreau: lunitik i checked the MD5 and its everything ok, i also did a puppy live usb
<soreau> mamece2: Live cd works but no usb does?
<A_J_> i mean typing*
<mamece2> soreau: lunitik yes it does, i change the options to first check the usb port to boot. i dont have a CD, just usb sticks
<lunitik> mamece2, what is the error you are seeing when it tries to boot from it?
<soreau> mamece2: Did you try different usb ports?
<mamece2> soreau: yes
<mamece2> lunitik: just boot error and the blinking cursor
<soreau> mamece2: How did you say you created the usb stick?
<lunitik> A_J_, I just got here, what exactly is your problem?
<mamece2> soreau: i did it with startup disk creator, unetbootin and universal usb creator
<A_J_> netbook trackpad not workin lunitik
<soreau> mamece2: Do you happen to have any other usb sticks to try?
<lunitik> A_J_, did you install anything like xorg-xserver-input-synaptics ?
<A_J_> no, nothing
<mamece2> soreau:  i have tried with two
<soreau> lunitik: Apparently it used to work, then something happened and it quit
<soreau> A_J_: What did you do that broke it?
<lunitik> A_J_, then you'll need to do that... 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics gpointing-device-settings'
<soreau> mamece2: When does the error happen exactly, after you load ubuntu or before it even tries to load the usb medium at all?
<A_J_> actually soreau booted it up after 4 or so days and then it works on bootup then stops soon
<soreau> A_J_: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for messages/errors and possibly $HOME/.xsession-errors
<mamece2> soreau: i put the usb stick in, and turn on the PC, after the intel logo it just stay in "boot error"
<lunitik> mamece2, did you ever share how you created the USB stick?
<soreau> mamece2: I am going to guess that the boot medium you created is fine but your bios is choking when it tries to boot it for some reason. Do you have another computer you can try booting it on?
<soreau> lunitik: Yes he did
<A_J_> lunitik: latest version installed
<mamece2> i can try in this pc
<lunitik> A_J_, try running gpointing-device-settings then?
<mamece2> lunitik: i created the usb stick formating it with FAT32 and then used universal usb creator, that was the last time i did it. before that i used unetbootin and startup creator. i am using a iso ive dl'ed . i have ubuntu and puppy, i have tried every combination
<A_J_> okie lunitik it'd open
<A_J_> looks like it was disabled
<A_J_> thanks lunitik
<A_J_> and ty also soreau
<Icehawk78> I'm running Oneiric on my laptop and the current discharge rate is 36.0 W, while most sources online appear to be indicating that I should actually be using roughly 1/3rd that - this is with nothing but putty and Chromium running. Any recommendations?
<soreau> Icehawk78: How are you arriving at the value of 36 watts?
<soreau> Usually it's value/time anyway
<Icehawk78> soreau: grep rate /proc/acpi/battery/BAT2/state
<Icehawk78> present rate: 35960 mW
<soreau> Icehawk78: Maybe you have an abusive driver loaded. What gpu and driver for it are you using?
<lunitik> Icehawk78, the Linux kernel had power management issues for a while, you might be getting hit with those... what is kernel version? there are new patches which fix it, but idk if they're in the default kernel yet
<soreau> lunitik: I think it's safe to assume it's the default 11.10 kernel version
<soreau> 3.0.x I believe
<Icehawk78> lunitik: Correct, it's 3.something, I noticed it upgraded a week or so ago.
<lunitik> Then it probably isn't there, because the patches were released after Oneiric was released... can maybe grab the precise kernel and see if it does any better?
<lunitik> (oneiric is 3.0.x, precise is going with 3.2.x)
<Icehawk78> soreau: GPU is a switchable graphics card, I had issues with the fglrx drivers before and removed them completely, and am now just using the default drivers which (I think) should be using the integrated card
<soreau> Icehawk78: Can you show the output of 'lspci|grep VGA' and 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<alsoeric> how do you get the background picture to keep a portrait oriented picture in portrait and not flip it to landscape?
<taros> hi guys
<Icehawk78> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Icehawk78> 01:00.0 VGA Compatible Controller: ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]
<Deltatash> Hi I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand, I am using Ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<Icehawk78> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<fahad222> hello
<fahad222> i need help
<soreau> Deltatash: No one can help you if you don't ask your question
<Deltatash> I am having problems connecting to a D-Link DGS-1216T Switch with ubuntu
<lunitik> Deltatash, if you tell us your actual issue, we may be able to
<soreau> Icehawk78: Ok so you are using the intel gpu currently, which should be the better option for low power consumption. What makes you think that it's using too much power?
<fahad222> hey
<fahad222> i need help
<Deltatash> With windows I can connect np but I hook my Ubuntu laptop up with the ethernet wire and my internet icon appears saying connecting, but then it soon says "disconected" so I can not log into my switch using linux :s as it doesnt stay connected
<sharpK> where would I find the /etc/gdm/Init/Default file
<sharpK> on 11.10?
<jglauche_> I have a question.. can I select a different version (here: the latest LTS) in wubi?
<fahad222> i need midia
<Deltatash> any ideas ?
<xangua> oneiric doesn't use gdm sharpK
<fahad222> i use back tarack 4
<fahad222> i new at world linux
<sharpK> xangua: is there an equivalent?
<xangua> it uses light dm sharpK
<sharpK> so that I can issue certain commands before hte login screen?
<xangua> !backtrack | fahad222
<ubottu> fahad222: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Deltatash> no one here have any experience with using Ubuntu to log into Switches and make changes ?
<fahad222> thnx all
<soreau> Icehawk78: That isn't to say the gpu is the only chip using power.. all drivers for each device should be scrutinized, though gpu typically uses a considerable amount of power compared to other chips/devices
<sharpK> xangua: what would be the 11.10 way of issuing commands before the login screen?
<Icehawk78> soreau: The fan doesn't appear to ever turn off, and the battery life is exceptionally lower than when I was running Windows, which doesn't quite seem right to me.
<xangua> sharpK: i'll care untill i switch from lucid :P sorry
<sharpK> It's okay, think I found it on the help.ubunutu.com, thanks though
<soreau> Icehawk78: Well you could possibly try disabling the intel gpu or switching to the radeon one to see if it's any better with the radeon driver
<Icehawk78> soreau: I saw someone else on the Ubuntu forums recommending powertop, which I just installed - I'm not entirely certain if this is right, but there's an entry saying "Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel" has 100% usage (everything else shows ## ms/s for that column)
<diverdude> Hello. Is Dyalog APL a functional programming language like ML and F#?
<Phr3d13> Deltatash: when you say switch, do you mean router?
<soreau> Icehawk78: Ok, that seems to be a smoking gun. Try unloading the audio module completely if possible, to see if it makes a difference
<fahad222> how can i join a channel
<soreau> Icehawk78: lsmod will tell you what modules are loaded, grep for snd or something to see audio modules
<soreau> fahad222: /j #channel
<Phr3d13> Use /j #channel
<Icehawk78> soreau: Any chance you could either walk me through that or point me in the direction of something which could tell me what to do? I'm not especially familiar with doing anything with drivers in linux.
<soreau> Icehawk78: Ok, pastebin the output of 'lsmod' to pastebin.com
<Icehawk78> lsmod or lsmod | grep snd
<Icehawk78> soreau: http://pastebin.com/727X0sNW
<tiox> I found a way to make a desktop launcher that launches the desktop launcher edit menu, if anyone using Gnome 3 is interested.
<soreau> Icehawk78: Ok, let's assume for a moment that the codec modules are problematic. Try unloading them with 'sudo rmmod snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek'
<hot2trot> where is the directory that contains all the .desktop files?
<tiox> First go to a term, and type gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop, then make a shortcut with the command sh -c "cd /usr/bin && ./gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop"
<prodigel> hi all. Does anyone know how to install vga_switcheroo on ubuntu? I've googled for it, and excepting kernel compiling couldn't find an easier way. Thanks
<tiox> hot2trot: /home/$HOME/Desktop
<tiox> Assuming there is a separate home, lol
<tiox> Actually, nevermind how silly.
<hot2trot> tiox: I mean there is some directory that contains the settings for the various window managers I have installed, like one for unity, one for gnome, etc
<tiox> It's the same whether /home is a partition or not, the /home folder still exists.
<tiox> OOoh.
<hot2trot> tiox: errr... not settings, but they tell ubuntu to have them in the login screen
<soreau> Icehawk78: rmmod is roughly the equivalent of modprobe -r. They both unload a module, which means the kernel code they contain will no longer be used. Modules (drivers) almost always talk directly to the hardware so it could mean the difference between using a lot of power to do stuff or not
<tiox> You mean the login config files?
<hot2trot> tiox: I belive so
<tiox> Lemme see if I remember this...
<tiox> /usr/share/xsessions and /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions I believe.
<hot2trot> tiox: thank you very much, it's hard to google
<tiox> But BE CAREFUL editing them.
<tiox> i mean, _extreme) caution.
<tiox> _extreme_*
<phrostbite> I am thinking about dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu. I am worried about the fact that my laptop is an HP which means that i already have two extra partitons labeled "HP_Recovery" and "HP_Tools". Will adding another os interfere with those?
<tiox> If you screw up, there might be no turning back, and you'll have to go to CD and copy those special .desktop files into the folders on your main file system.
<lnxslck> phrostbite, just remove that crap
<lnxslck> phrostbite, install the same windows 7 version, aplly your key and your done
<phrostbite> lnxslck, Doesn't it serve a purpose though
<tiox> lnxslck: Unacceptable support behavior.
<tiox> But most likely not.
<lnxslck> phrostbite, you can get all the drivers you need for your laptop from the hp site
<teddie> phrostbite, is it really so easy to activate nowadays?
<lnxslck> phrostbite, on the other parttion install ubuntu
<lnxslck> phrostbite, installing ubuntu along with windows 7 is extremelly easy
<phrostbite> so then in theory I could just delete those partitions and install ubuntu in the empty space?
<lnxslck> phrostbite, remove all partitions
<lnxslck> phrostbite, make 2 partitions empty not formatted
<lnxslck> phrostbite, on one partition you install windows 7
<teddie> why not reduce the size of your windows partition in windows?
<lnxslck> phrostbite, on the other ubuntu
<teddie> then install ubuntu in the new free space
<phrostbite> I don't want to reinstall windows though lol.
<lnxslck> phrostbite, its very easy really, you don't need half of the things that come installed by default by hp
<kamilsheiss> karachan.org/b
<lnxslck> phrostbite, doing like i told you will get you a cleaner and faster operating system
<phrostbite> I have only used windows 7 for about two months. I used ubuntu on my old laptop for 3 years. So I am a newb when it comes to win7 so teddie i didn;t know you could resize
<Icehawk78> soreau: Sorry for the delay. rmmod gave errors on both modules saying that they were in use
<phrostbite> lnxslck, That makes sense. I don't have anything super special that I need to back up. all my pictures and such will fit in my dropbox
<tiox> teddie: Just faffing off when saying this really, but are the tools accessible from compmgmt.msc?
<ZekeS> phrostbite: realistically, the main obstacles to shrinking the windows partition will be your page file and stuff like the windows search file
<lnxslck> phrostbite, you can, the thing is, you'll get stuck with all the trash hp installs by default making your laptop slower
<phrostbite> Hmm now to locate a win7 disc since I don;t have one
<tiox> That use to be a go-to command I did a bunch to monitor My machine and look at all sorts of neat stuff.
<teddie> tiox, yes.. or diskmgmt.msc to go directly to it
<lnxslck> phrostbite, just download it from any site, you'll be apllying a legit key so you're ok
<ZekeS> If you do want to shrink it, you'll want to disable as much stuff like that as you can while you're doing the resize (yes, windows will run w/o a page file - and if you set up a separate swap partition when you install linux, you can use swapfs in windows to use it as the page file location)
<soreau> Icehawk78: Ok, so the next step would be to temporarily blacklist them, or not have them load at boot time. In order to do this, we can rely on the fact that a module wont be loaded with an invalid parameter set. As a kernel argument, add module_name.dontloadme=1 and boot it. The module should not be loaded and you can test the effect
<tiox> lnxslck: Bad advice as He'll google it, and somehow end up with a copy full of malware. :P
<tiox> But still, some good sleuthing with Google and you can find just about anything you can possibly download.
<phrostbite> I ended up finding this site that has links to download the isos. just need to make sure I have the correct one for my key http://techpp.com/2009/11/11/download-windows-7-iso-official-direct-download-links/
<lnxslck> tiox, depend's where he downloads it, microsoft itsellf told many times that they don't mind if you install a pirate copy and legit it
<lnxslck> phrostbite, as long as you activate with a legit key you'll be fine
<tiox> lnxslck: I was partially joking, but it is a topic of serious discussion. If He can, He should find an RTM or other untampered copy.
<tiox> But we shouldn't be discussing pirated stuff anyway.
<lnxslck> tiox, but yes, there's a lot of windows copies full of badware
<lnxslck> tiox, the thing is, installing a stripped down windows copy (pirate or not) will get you a cleaner operating system
<yeats> !ot | phrostbite lnxslck tiox
<ubottu> phrostbite lnxslck tiox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * tiox wonders if this is the right command...
<tiox> Oh, right.
<tiox> I was gonna do that yeats, lol
<tiox> Except it was gonna be the pirate discussion one, but nevermind.
<yeats> tiox: ;-)
<yeats> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Phrosty> Woops xchat freaked out
<Icehawk78> soreau: Disabled both kernel modules (had to try twice due to a typo) and neither is showing up in lsmod, but powrtop still displays the audio codec as using 100%
<Icehawk78> However, the power consumption rate is down to 19850 mW
<soreau> Icehawk78: Nice
<soreau> Icehawk78: Now that you understand how to do this with modules, you can continue with your own tests
<soreau> Icehawk78: preliminary observation, that's nearly half of what it was using before
<xsaidx> hello guys
<teddie> hello
<xsaidx>  icant add malin ppa in natty any idea why
<teddie> please share the error
<Icehawk78> soreau: How much damage am I liable to do by turning off a kernel module, or is it entirely reversible by removing the kernel_name.dontuseme=1 from the grub menu entry?
<xsaidx> i get not found when i run the update
<teddie> there's your problem, perhaps your distribution/version of ubuntu is not supported
<soreau> Icehawk78: It is entirely reversible. It should not do any damage whatsoever
<Timewarper> !find shred
<ubottu> File shred found in chuck, coreutils, jets3t, kde-icons-crystal, kde-icons-mono, libgalax-ocaml-dev, manpages-de, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-ja, manpages-pl (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=shred&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<Icehawk78> soreau: Okay, thanks for your help!
<soreau> Icehawk78: If however you find that you want to never load a module again, the proper way to disable it would be by blacklisting it
<soreau> ! blacklist | Icehawk78
<ubottu> Icehawk78: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<xsaidx> teddie: im om natty yeh i dount it
<soreau> Icehawk78: the dontloadme trick is just a hack using a nonexistent module parameter to confuse it into not loading the module
<teddie> xsaidx, is natty listed if you browse the ppa in your browser
<xsaidx> teddie: the ppa its in lp
<oCean> xsaidx: PPA's are not-supported 3rd party repositories. You need to contact the PPA maintainers for support
<mamece2> im back again to tell you is not working, i cant boot from usb
<xsaidx> oCean: okay thanks
<soreau> Icehawk78: You could use funkytime=1 or thisparamdoesntexist=1 and it would work. This is certainly not a proper way to blacklist a module by any means ;)
<Icehawk78> soreau: Gotcha, so use that to figure out what to disable, and then blacklist it once I'm certain I don't want/need that?
<soreau> Icehawk78: Right
<Icehawk78> soreau: Makes sense. Thanks again!
<peepsalot> what is the gui app for installing a deb file directly?  the one that existed before software center?
<soreau> Icehawk78: You're very welcome ;-)
<teddie> synaptic
<somsip>  /quit
<dr_willis> peepsalot:  or gdebi
<peepsalot> dr_willis, ah i think that's the one  i'm thinking of
<ghost714> looking for pdf reader with annotations, any suggestions?
<mamece2> lol i have a problem NOBODY in the internet can solve.. linux fails again...
<dr_willis> mamece2:  i dont see the logic in that statement..
<soreau> mamece2: Did you try booting the usb stick on another machine?
<mamece2> soreau: yes on 3 of them
<soreau> mamece2: Also yes, clearly that logic is flawed.
<dr_willis> i have definatly had some machines not like some usb sticks.. that did boot in other machines.
<bekks> mamece2: Is your computer able to boot from usb at all?
<mamece2> dr_willis: like my problem its got no logic
<mamece2> bekks:  yes it is..
<soreau> mamece2: That's like saying 'my stomach hurts which means pizza is poisonous!'
<dr_willis> Vendor bios differances and quirks.. is the logic i imagine.
<bekks> mamece2: Do you suspect that or did you already tried that?
<mamece2> OMG i should make a paste bin with all the tale..
<dr_willis> mamece2:  put it on the forums. or askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> or both.
<peepsalot> hmm, no gdebi is just running on the command line for me.  it didn't look like synaptic either.  it was just a small window with just an install button and some description of the package
<ed__> hi how can I install from bzr branch ? I am would like to install this onse : lp:~wwwjfy/notify-osd/dual-monitor-fix
<mamece2> bekks: believe i am trying to solve this the last 3 days
<dr_willis> peepsalot:  it has a cli and gui version
<soreau> mamece2: Yea, it might be time to escalate your issue to the forums
<dr_willis> peepsalot:  thats gedbi's x interface...
<dr_willis> gedbi<tab>
<mamece2> dr_willis: theres a LOT of threads about boot error problem, no body has an answer. i have 2 days searching in forums, and 1 in iRC chats
<dr_willis> i think its gdebi-gtk foo.deb
<soreau> mamece2: Did you get identical error messages on all the machines you tried to load it?
<dr_willis> I tend to just set up a grub2 flash drive to boot iso files these days.
<mamece2> soreau:  yes
<dr_willis> or i just dd the 11.10 iso image to flash :)
<peepsalot> dr_willis, ah ok, it's gdebi-gtk
<soreau> dr_willis: Can you boot an iso from a hard disk this way?
<dr_willis> peepsalot:  :) the power of gdebi
<dr_willis> soreau:  with grub2 you can boot an iso from a hd.. and i THINK you can dd an iso to the first partiuton on a hd. but that would be a little odd.
<peepsalot> dr_willis, it shows a bit more info than software center, like the files in the package.  though it doesn't show dependency info, that's what I was hoping for
<LABcrab> Hey peeps!  Can i use my TV Tuner card with Totem?  i'd download VLC, but i don't have an unlimited Internet plan.
<dr_willis> peepsalot:  never noticed. I use gdebi because it pulls in needed deps. :)
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<soreau> mamece2: ISTR having a bit of trouble the first time I created a bootable usb stick but after trying some other method (that escapes me at the moment) I got it to work
<peepsalot> dr_willis, yeahi wanted to view them but not install the package
<dr_willis> 1.3 mb?  or is that 13mb.
<LABcrab> dr_willis: VLC downloads a boatload of extra codecs!
<bekks> mamece2: I know that you are trying to solve that for days - but you didnt answer my question.
<xangua> yeah, vlc codecs LABcrab ....
<LABcrab> It has to be under 50 MB or i'm not downloading!  Also: can Totem watch TV?
<LABcrab> Aka. convert VHS to digital?
<mamece2> bekks: yes i ve tryed in others pcs
<mamece2> tried*
<dr_willis> err.. last  i lookee vlc included all the codecs it needed built in. :)
<mamece2> guess i'll live in this chat for a long time..
<dr_willis> im not sure how 'watch tv' implies. 'convert vhs to digital' You mean you have a vcr plugged into a tv tuner card?
<LABcrab> dr_willis: Yes, and it works sweet with VLC in Windows.  i had to grab extra drivers, however.
<dr_willis> I got a $14 converter box that records my video outs to a sd card. :)  handy for the wife and her home movie collection.
<LABcrab> dr_willis: USA?
<bennygtr34> Hi guys, I know this is the wrong ple
<Sidewinder1> LABcrab, I use Kaffeine for my Hauppague HVR-950Q, (actually an ext. USB tuner), to watch the "idiot-box", and it works fine..
<mamece2> i cant boot from a live usb, i got the boot error message in the first screen, can somebody help me?
<haie> HI! I have a Broadcom 4313gn. Running Ubuntu 11.10 and I have super bad signal strength in ubuntu. What can I do? ASFAIK I am running broadcom drivers
<bennygtr34> oops.. sorry.. again Hi I know this is the wrong place but i'm hoping some of this stuff is not unique to one linux distro. how do i put some songs on an iphone through linux? i'm using fedora 16 at the minute but just downloading the ubuntu and mint installers
<LABcrab> Sidewinder1: 1) why an "idiot box"?  i'll start with Jump5 tapes and move on to movies later.  and 2) Kaffeine is KDE, eh?  That would download a boatload of KDE files.  No thanks.
<LABcrab> !shipit
<ubottu> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<LABcrab> RIP Shipit!
<LiquidSilver> quit
 * teddie only used shipit for the stickers :[
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  yep. $14 from qvc.com - its not best quality.. but hay.. for $14 what do ya expect
<bennygtr34> does anyone use their iphone with linux?
<LABcrab> Stickers fell off teddie.  But it was still nice.
<LABcrab> dr_willis: i don't know.  As long as i can read the text "Emergency button" on the Jump5 but, it's good.
<LABcrab> *Jump5 bus
<Sidewinder1> LABcrab, Idiot-box = Old fashioned term for television; and, yes Kaffeine is KDE and somewhat "heavy" in the download..
<teddie> plus, by the time the discs arrived.. a new version of ubuntu waso ut
<sweb> i have a problem with compile Kerberos libraries not found.  i install all kerberos libs witch library exaclly php need
<Cube``> hey guys, after updating, the wifi toggle no longer works
<Cube``> how do i fix that?
<dalesulx> i have some questions
<Sidewinder1> dalesulx, Feel free to ask.
<soreau> Cube``: maybe try rfkill unblock wifi
<LABcrab> Sidewinder1: When watching the clips in Windows, i plug the coaxial but still need a separate plug for audio.  Why can't i use S-Video and the card's audio input?  Also: http://youtu.be/oaQYFG_E71Q&t=152 i want to be able to read the "emergency button" text on the left of the door.
<dalesulx> is there any ubuntu 11.10 team
<dr_willis> dalesulx:  state the questiomn and see who answers
<dalesulx> when are that going to make if easy to install theme in unity
<dalesulx> opps if =it
<xangua> dalesulx: use gnome-tweak-tool
<xangua> /google webupd8 oneiric tweak
<LABcrab> dalesulx: Yes, they can be seen here http://youtu.be/3KANI2dpXLw
<dr_willis> Unity can use the gnome-3 themes.  but the whole themeing of gnome shell and gnome-3 are works in progress.
<dalesulx> it breack unity
<LABcrab> dr_willis: Have you ever watched TV with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> dalesulx:  i got a few themes from the webupd8 blog site tutorial on it.
<Sidewinder1> LABcrab, Sorry I have no clue, :-( I had to fiddle with my set-up, to "no-end", to finally get it to work.. Since we probably have different hdw. (not to mention diff, versions, 10.04, here) I don't thing I can be of much help.
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  ive used tv tuner cards with Mythbuntu in the past.
<LABcrab> It is a Hauppage Sidewinder1.
<LABcrab> dr_willis: Does Myth.tv/Mythbuntu have a huge download size?
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  but nothing in the last 2+ years. i need to get a new video capture/tuner card some day
<oCean> LABcrab: how is your youtu.be link helpful?
<LABcrab> and i think VLC would be easier.
<dr_willis> LABcrab:  bigger the vlc i imagine...
<dalesulx> ya but those theme are ppls and ubuntu want to block them
<Sidewinder1> LABcrab, Have you looked into Mythtv and tvtime? Might be a good place to start..
<dr_willis> then vlc...
<dr_willis> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 686 kB, installed size 2044 kB
<LABcrab> oCean: Because i don't know the 11.10 team?  :O
<LABcrab> :P
<oCean> LABcrab: Don't give silly answers if you don't have real ones, thank you
<LABcrab> oCean: Do you have an answer then for the 11.10 team?
<dr_willis> dalesulx:  huh? be a bit more clear in your statements. I have used custome themes in unity/gnome-shell/gnome-3/gtk3 from the guides at the webupd8 blog site.
<dr_willis> dalesulx:  they even have a list of the best looking themes/top 5 list of them.
<LABcrab> i am using Clearlooks for as long as i can.
<LABcrab> oCean: But the one with Jump5 was actually helpful.  i want to see text.
<dr_willis> bbl
<teddie> clearlooks has too much white, the taskbar is really hard to differentiate windows with
<LABcrab> teddie: Mmhmm.  Colours can be changed, however.
<teddie> i see
<dalesulx> ya i have theme but evey one talks bad about unity and i like unity the thing im saying gnome breaks unity
<fytfytf> is there a way to remove old kernel versions with oneiric's Software Center or do I have to resort to apt for that?\
<tmg>            ~~~~~.
<dr_willis> dalesulx:  unity runs on top of gnome-3., gnome does not 'break' unity.
<dr_willis> dalesulx:  and people talk bad about everything 'new' and in the next breath they rant about the stuff thats old... so use what you like.
<wildc4rd> good afternoon all
<GirlyGirl> Hi, are packages of KDE 4.8 beta available for Kubuntu or will I have to build from source to test it?
<GirlyGirl> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.8-beta1.php
<Sidewinder1> fytfytf, There might be a way with Software Ctr.; I know it can be done with Synaptic but you may need to download it.
<dr_willis> bbl
<oCean> GirlyGirl: maybe try #ubuntu+1, as you know this channel is for stable releases only
<dalesulx> im still trying to get unity to work on a 2gopc tablet
<GirlyGirl> oCean: I was referring to backports for 11.10
<Cube``> soreau: nope, didnt work :(
<soreau> Cube``: What wifi card is it?
<fytfytf> Sidewinder1:  I have always used synaptic or aptitude/apt-tools for packagemanagement, but I just wonder as Software Center is now the standard tool (and I have experienced Synaptic/aptitude messing up package management on oneiric a bit...)
<Cube``> soreau: ah wait, looks like it was bluetooth
<Cube``> thans brah
<soreau> cool
<bekks> mamece2: You still havent answered my question: is the computer you are trying to get that working even able to boot from usb? did _that_ ever booted from usb or do you just think it should be able?
<Sidewinder1> fytfytf, I wouldn't know about that, sorry, 10.04 here.. ;-)
<mamece2> bekks: ofc it is able, i hit F2 and i set the usb port to be the first drive to boot. also i have booted from usb in that PC before.
<fytfytf> I'll just use apt then...
<Sidewinder1> :D
<teddie> hm, maybe i should give unity another try.. how long did it take most people? i gave up after a few days as i received anxiety attacks like i was trapped in a coffin which took so long to open the lid of when i needed to i feared suffocation
<mamece2> bekks: could it be a partition problem? ive dl gpart
<Sidewinder1> fytfytf, Just don't forget the back-ups..
<bekks> mamece2: Maybe. I have no clue what you have done with the usb device.
<lunitik> teddie, Unity is really very nice, utilize the win key as much as possible  :)
<lunitik> teddie, it really isn't so different from old gnome2 though... just with a side docky and gnome-do all included in a single interface
 * lunitik really doesn't understand why anyone dislikes it
<Nightwalkerkg> Hi,docky reports that i need compzing enabled
<mamece2> bekks: the last thing i did: i got into windows , format in FAT32 and then i made the usb bootable with livelinux. using in each pendrive puppy and ubuntu10 386 images
<Nightwalkerkg> compoziting enabled,how do i enable it?
<lunitik> Nightwalkerkg, so enable it?
<teddie> lunitik, I suppose it's the way windows are grouped into a thumbnail.. i have to set windows 7 to not do that too. is it possible in unity?
<xangua> !details | Nightwalkerkg
<ubottu> Nightwalkerkg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lunitik> teddie, it is task oriented instead of window oriented... it is actually pleasant if you get used to it... less clutter about the place
<Nightwalkerkg> lunitik how do i enable compoziting?
<fytfytf> Sidewinder1: thanks for reminding me
<Sidewinder1> fytfytf, My pleasure; beats "working without a net!"
<LABcrab> How is Ubuntu so small yet it has so many drivers included?
<fytfytf> Can I somehow use fglrx to accelerate video decoding by the way?
<fytfytf> LABcrab: ssmall?
<thisistheaussiet> Hi there! I'm looking for a good OS X alternative Linux distro. Any ideas?
<lunitik> Nightwalkerkg, most have it enabled via compiz ... you can also install libxcomposite1 and that should work
<teddie> LABcrab, because many devices share the same chipsets?
<xangua> LABcrab: there are incluided in the linux kernel, most of them
<bekks> LABcrab: Dont mix up Ubuntu (all thos shine programs) with Linux (the kernel and all drivers).
<xangua> thisistheaussiet: ubuntu¿
<Nightwalkerkg> Fixed it,tnx :)
<bekks> LABcrab: The kernel including all drivers isnt big at all.
<thisistheaussiet> xangua: Besides Ubuntu.
<xangua> thisistheaussiet: well what do you want me to suggest you on the ubuntu channel¿¿ :P
<thisistheaussiet> xangua: -_- I couldn't find a better channel.
<lunitik> teddie, fwiw, alt+<button above tab> will go through open windows for a given task...
<jrib> thisistheaussiet: yes try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<casa_> hello, need some help please, i have issues printing with oneiric, this is the example
<casa_> <casa_> Con demasiada frecuencia se suele equiparar cocina rápida  --->>> con demas´ada ´´e´´ en´´a se s´e´e eq´´pa´a ...
<lunitik> teddie, also, stopping on one task in alt+tab will open up all the windows for that tab and arrow keys will let you pick one...
<teddie> lunitik, i really want 1-click access to any running window though :( although I understand the concept, which is similar to how android works.. but i have a huge resolution monitor, i dont care about clutter :p
<lunitik> teddie, not caring about clutter doesn't mean its a good design decision to have clutter
<LABcrab> This isn't working.  :(  http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1250
<lunitik> teddie, Unity is about preserving pixels everywhere it can... if you prefer a mess, try KDE perhaps?
<teddie> it already sucks that computers can't read our minds to switch windows on demand, so to make it more difficult..
<lunitik> teddie, it isn't more difficult, it is just more organized
<teddie> lunitik, i agree it's better for casual users
<Nightwalkerkg> I have installed ATI RADEON drivers for my ATI RADEON 9550 card,but when i want to open aticonfig or CCC i get the error that no drivers are installed.Can you help me fix this?
<teddie> and those using netbooks, tablet pcs etc
<bekks> !details | LABcrab
<ubottu> LABcrab: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lunitik> teddie, it isn't only for casual users, it is also better for power users because you don't have to remember where you put things
<teddie> but I guess it's not for me, which is okay.. some of the best things in life are those not for everybody
<LABcrab> i am trying to get the TV tuner to display channel 3 or 4 in Ubuntu via VLC.  This isn't working.  http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1250
<bekks> LABcrab: "isnt working" is NOT an error message.
<lunitik> teddie, I really suggest losing your stubbornness and just giving it a decent shot... granted I was one of those trying to get it working when it was still only for netbooks but it just makes things cleaner
<bekks> LABcrab: Please tell us what exactly happens.
<teddie> lunitik, okay! they say it takes a month to get used to something
<teddie> so i will try it for more than a week
<LABcrab> The errors messages say "VLC cannot open (DVB or V4L2)"
<lunitik> teddie, do so, once you get used to the workflow it is a pure joy... it is just that your workflow patterns haven't really changed in so long you do not even want them improved now
<teddie> lunitik, exactly.. i hate feeling like a newbie at my computer again
<bekks> LABcrab: Please provide the _detailed_ error messages, and not only parts of them - do so in a nopaste please.
<teddie> it's like forgetting how to type
<lunitik> teddie, just remember, the winkey is your friend... even holding it pick a favorite app (those on the side)
<LABcrab> beekThat's as far as it goes.
<aj00200> Is there a way to add books to a Kindle from Ubuntu?
<fytfytf> who is using getdeb or other repositories? any tips?
<Yanch0> guys can anyone pls recommend me a site where i can check for hardware compatiblitiy with a cheap wireless pci card pls?
<jrib> !wireless | Yanch0
<ubottu> Yanch0: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lunitik> teddie, protip: if you have multiple apps in the side pane, holding winkey and hitting its respective number shows you all open windows of just that app in a expose like display
<Yanch0> tnx jr
<lunitik> teddie, multiple open windows for apps in the*
<sharpK> anyone know of a good guide for 11.10 desktop acting as a server in terms of torrenting (so that the other computers can use the server for torrents)?
<teddie> lunitik, okay Thanks I will give it a try !
<lunitik> teddie, winkey is really your friend in unity, I cannot stress it enough  :P
<fytfytf> sharpK, just use transmission's web interface
<LABcrab> i can't even find WinTV-HVR-1250 in the lspci list.  :I(
<LABcrab> :(
<sharpK> fytfytF: nice, thanks. I was wondering if there is some kind of setup so that the novice windows users can find torrents and for them to automatically download to the server....
<bekks> LABcrab: Is it a PCI device? Or is it an USB device?
<nardev> Is there anyone in this world who can tell me how to configure my external monitor as my primary and only one. I have laptop, nvidia graphics currently set as device...
<dr_willis> nardev:  i just use the nvidia-settings tool to do that.
<bekks> nardev: Just use nvidia-settings.
<dr_willis> takes me all of 20 seconds. :)
<dr_willis> Some laptops - you MIGHT need to use the special fn-XX keys to toggle the monitors
<kraut> hello
<kraut> why was libmp4v2 deleted?
<Yanch0> jrib, will the pci to mini pcie adapters play a role if a wireless card is compatbile or not pls?
<jrib> Yanch0: I don't know
<LABcrab> bekks: It uses two very small (PCI?) connectors.
<nardev> dr_willis, bekks impossible, could you send me your config file, ? my nvidia-settings has bug so it can't load xorg.conf
<kazzam> hi there guys ...gls 2 too
<lefty_> does anyone know what happened to 11.04
<bastidrazor> lefty_: the Gods smiled and 11.04 was born
<kazzam> lefty_, how would we know what happend if you don't explain the late people..keep the post alive
<LABcrab> Why is it so easy in Windows, but so difficult in Linux, to use my TV Tuner card?
<lefty_> kazzam: huh?
<kraut> why was libmp4v2 deleted from oneiric?
<kazzam> LABcrab, may be you are nocking on wrong door there is a ubuntu distro for TV..find it out
<LABcrab> kazzam: i just want to use a TV Tuner card.
<kazzam> LABcrab, earn what you get ...
<LABcrab> kazzam: What?
<kazzam> LABcrab, i can tell you there is a treasure and link to it find it out for you self if you want it..:))
<pikaciu> mythtv ubuntu
<LABcrab> pikaciu: Why can't i just use VLC?  That's what i did with Windows.  i don't have unlimited Internet.
<Dante_> hii
<pikaciu> LABcrab: why do you want use VLC ?
<kazzam> lefty_,  please repeat you question in the session if not answered..or not attended...thanks
<xarlev> hey, can someone help me with a bug i'm having in ubuntu?
<zkriesse_> !ask | xarlev
<ubottu> xarlev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LABcrab> pikaciu: It works well enough in Winows, and i can't download a lot of files.  Plus, i want to know whether my card is installed and working.
<Dante_> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it's great ... :-)
<thisistheaussiet> Does anyone know how to get the gnome2-globalmenu in Natty?
<xarlev> I insalled an ubuntu dual boot, and now whenever i boot to my ubuntu partition, I get a black screen, I think it might be because i need proprietary graphics card drivers, i am using an AMD-A6 Raedon graphics card
<Nightwalkerkg> how do i run the amd-uninstall.sh from usr/share/ati ?
<Dante_> xarlev: yes it's hard to get your screen on in raedon drivers ...
<kazzam> thisistheaussiet, you will have to wait for later session ..
<laughing> ls
<kazzam> xarlev, ubuntu will boot in with prob..drivers..
<laughing> 弄好
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<laughing> hi
<oCean> !cn | laughing
<ubottu> laughing: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Dante_> hi
<kamilnadeem> whihc version of libreoffice does 11.10 ships with?
<laughing> 这么晚了。都没有睡？
<oCean> !info libreoffice
<gllera> 这么晚了。都没有睡？ =D
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<kurisu> is it ok to install 32 bit ubuntu on 64bit machine?
<kazzam> ignore nightwalerkg
<kamilnadeem> kurisu: why would you want to do that ?
<fytfytf> kurisu: should not cause problems
<ayrton_> hey can you guys show me how to install mesa? is there a ppa
<kurisu> because I'm having lot of problems with ubuntu... think it has something to do with it being 64 bit
<fytfytf> kurisu: what problems?
<LABcrab> i gave up.  Just using Windows to watch TV.  What an answer.
<kurisu> just having so many problems with ubuntu (more than I've ever had (using ubuntu for 5 /
<Roasted> LABcrab, windows to "Watch tv?"
<kurisu> 5/6 years***
<gllera> laughing 這裡是早期;）
<Dante_> labcrap: what was your problem ??
<LABcrab> Roasted: aka. VHS tapes.
<Roasted> kurisu, I haven't had any 64 bit related issues in Ubuntu for the better part of 4 years now
<kazzam> ayrton_, if modify x.org you should backup..
<Roasted> LABcrab, VHS? Well... :<
<kurisu> oh right
<laughing> 各位，没事就早点睡把
<ayrton_> thanks kazzam
<Roasted> kurisu, what issues are you having?
<kurisu> ... well I'll try updating to 11.10 64 and see how it goes
<inashdeen> is there a way to install kazam on ubuntu 11.10?
<oCean> gllera, laughing: English only
<Darminayd95> Hi people!
<kurisu> keeps hanging
<Roasted> kurisu, hanging like, hanging what?
<ayrton_> can someone tell me what mesa is and how to get it ? cause i need it for shader 3.0 support on a game in wine
<kazzam> kurisu, what is wrong about the ram that its show..and already you have more
<JoseeAntonioR> ayrton_ It's a free implementation of the EGL API.
<kurisu> at first I thought it was flash ( had 32 bit flash by accident )... so removed and put 64 bit on... but still hangs (not as often though)
<JoseeAntonioR> ayrton_ You can install it by opening a Terminal and typing "sudo apt-get install mesa", without quotes.
<Roasted> kurisu, what do you mean hanging? You need to be more descriptive. Does it hang at boot? Hang in the middle of a flash video?
<kazzam> ayrton_, check the pkg manager i really don't use ubuntu
<Dante___> !info mesa
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in oneiric
<kurisu> looking in xorg log I get Fatal server error:
<kurisu> [   238.366] xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<JoseeAntonioR> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<kazzam> Dante_, could be software center..or some thing.. commonsense
<xarlev> I think the solution to my aformentioned problem (raedon graphics cards) is to install the graphics cards to a live cd and reinstall, but how would I go about installing graphics cards to a livecd?
<kurisu> hanging as in completely crashes... cannot even ctrl-alt-F1
<gebbione> hi all , i am trying to access another machine share from ubuntu but i cannot get it to work. suggestions? I am using the File->connect to server and also tried to start the samba gui but it does not start
<xarlev> *graphics card drivers
<Dante___> kazzam: what are you talking about ?
<kurisu> Roasted: caps lock does not even respond
<kazzam> Dante_, i am trying to ..something you soon will get auto answer from the server.
<Dante___> huh
<faLUCE>  hi. I'm reallly getting crazy with rosegarden+timidity on ubuntu. Sometimes it works, other times no midi sound. Other times I have to run timidity on a separate command in order to hear sounds. Some other times neither this solution works. Is there a STABLE way that I can follow in order to have rosegarden+timidity working?
<oCean> kazzam: you are not making much sense
<norpan> How do one install nvidia latest stable drivers? i want the 290.10 one.. but it only downloades as a .run?
<kazzam> gdm!
<Dante___> !gdm
<Dante___> sorry i dont use gdm ...
<kazzam> Dante___, i really don't want a new user to experiment with the x.org
<norpan> How do one install nvidia latest stable drivers? i want the 290.10 one.. but it only downloades as a .run?
<kazzam> oCean, we get much deeper than the ocean keep the trail
<Dante___> kazzam, but im the user experimenting with x.org
<MeQuerSat> norpan, run sudo apt-get install nvidia-current from the terminal
<Dante___> ;)
<oCean> kazzam: please start making sense
<kurisu> Roasted: ahhh there is a known bug in 11.04... time to update
<fytfytf> what's up with 'ecryptfs_writepage: Error encrypting page ...'/ 'ecryptfs_encrypt_page: Error attempting to write lower page; rc...' messages by the way, I can see bug reports and fixes committed, but is it damaging?
<MeQuerSat> norpan, you can also run the .run file directly from nvidia, but its not recommended
<Dante___> kurisu, just update the kernel .... if the bug is some recurring error ....
<kurisu> how?
<gauravd> hey can anyone help me i want to know how can i read the documentation that i downloaded off the apt-get in the terminal
<xarlev> I insalled an ubuntu dual boot, and now whenever i boot to my ubuntu partition, I get a black screen, I think it might be because i need proprietary graphics card drivers, i am using an AMD-A6 Raedon graphics card
<kazzam> Dante___, you install vesa drivers can simply take you in the ubuntu..additional drivers are required if you want compiz etc ..there is no need to edit xorg , only if you know what what you are doing.
<breakdown> Hi,pls tell me where i may find intel gma 4500 integrated video card driver (sorry for bad english^^)
<kazzam> oCean, yeh! was not making sense sorry ..i will from now on..thanks
<Dante___> kazzam,i have compiz already .... and everything i need to run my system smoothly and without  fuss .... basically i use both x.org and gdm... ;)
<gauravd> i was searching through the apt-cache and i downloaded the documentation for my web framework but how can i read through it...also where is it installed ?????plz
<jrib> gauravd: dpkg -L PACKAGE will tell you what files a package installed (likely you want to check /usr/share/doc)
<Dante___> i just don't like the gnome login screen....
<kazzam> Dante___, ubuntu has a graphical login..or you have to rype startx at the prompt
<gauravd> jrib: thank u..let me see
<Dante___> kazzam, yeahh i like typing startx ....
<MeQuerSat> breakdown, it should be installed by default already
<Dante___> no login screen ....
<kazzam> Dante___, what window manager do you use kde, gnome,lxde or come thing else
<breakdown> MeQuerSat, thanks ^^
<Dante___> gnome i prefer ..... it's the best
<Dante___> :)
<faLUCE>  hi. I'm reallly getting crazy with rosegarden+timidity on ubuntu. Sometimes it works, other times no midi sound. Other times I have to run timidity on a separate command in order to hear sounds. Some other times neither this solution works. Is there a STABLE way that I can follow in order to have rosegarden+timidity working?
<Dante___> kazzam, what version of ubuntu u got ?
<gebbione> anyone knows a gui samba client?
<kazzam> Dante___, i don't you ubuntu..i told that before if you could scroll up
<unit4216> wondering if anyone with lots of ubuntu experience and has physical credentials would be willing to do an interview?
<bekks> gebbione: there isnt.
<norpan> MeQuerSat: it says i have latest installed..but i havent
<Dante___> kazzam, then what you use ?? thats what u never told anyone :P
<Jovaro> I use 11.10 and programs that crash are automaticly restarted. Does someone know how to disable that? I am in a loop with a constantly crashing program....
<MeQuerSat> norpan, why would you think you dont have the latest installed?
<kazzam> Dante___, that is irrelevent..to the session..
<MeQuerSat> norpan, also do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<noobish> which script is responsible for the cpio command used during update-initramfs? I can't see it mentioned in the aforementioned script...
<norpan> MeQuerSat: in nvidia settings it says i have 280.13
<norpan> MeQuerSat: but nvidias website has 290.13
<norpan> .10
<breakdown> what i need to play games on ubuntu ?:) wine and directx?
<Dante___> kazzam, ohhh.. now im more curious ..... what you use some self developed linux os ??
<kazzam> norpan, if you click additional drivers please prop.drivers and will work fine with nvidia
<unit4216> yeah, i hate to spam the ubuntu channel here, but if anyone could answer some questions, even over email, that would be great.  you would have to provide your real name and some credentials though.
<Dante___> :P
<MeQuerSat> norpan, the latest ubuntu nvidia drivers are always a bit behind the latest nvidia drivers
<MeQuerSat> norpan, dont worry about it
<norpan> MeQuerSat: thank you for that, it found updates for nvidia now! installing =)
<blz> Hello, I rather suddenly began getting piss-poor performance when accessing files on an NTFS partition.  I'm not sure how to go about fixing this... any advice?
<MeQuerSat> :)
<MeQuerSat> blz: defrag it?
<norpan> kazzam: thanks for the answer, i have been doing that but i have seen there is update for linux drivers.. and now i got those to.
<blz> MeQuerSat, done.  Either way the problem only occurs under ubuntu
<kazzam> Dante___, some are mis-leading in ubuntu session..my bro got some things i had to come in
<MeQuerSat> blz: make sure youre using the ntfs-3g drivers
<blz> MeQuerSat, also done
<blz> MeQuerSat, and this is a problem with *reading* files, not writing, strangely enough
<Dante___> kazzam, ohh okay ...,
<gebbione> bekks: that sux ... i cant get my client to open my remote share
<zacktu> i reinstalled 11.10 to replace 11.04 -- save /home elsewhere and then copied portions of it back as needed, removing some old stuff not needed any more -- i've already made some changes to local files -- ubuntu one appears to want to restore directories -- i don't want that -- how can i make my local files dominant when syncing w/ ubuntu one?
<MeQuerSat> blz: not sure then, a reboot might help?
<bekks> gebbione: A GUI client wont change that.
<Dante___> blz, what problem you got ??
<blz> MeQuerSat, if you don't know that's okay but suggesting a reboot isn't very constructive
<CiPi> http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2011112700241OSUB - Ubuntu Linux losing popularity fast 100% because of the crap unity.
<kazzam> ppl with geninue problem please stay .. ice-root,Gentoo-64, and later gunbert in morning will help all you issue ..bye
<blz> Dante__, I have an NTFS partition that performs just fine under windows but has terribly slow read access under linux.  I tried defragging it under windows and I'm running ntfs-3g under linux
<blz> Dante, this problem began occurring pretty recently and seemingly out of nowhere =/
<gebbione> kazzam how about this , i am trying to access another machine share from ubuntu but i cannot get it to work. suggestions? I am using the File->connect to server and also tried to start the samba gui but it does not start
<Dante___> blz, what version of ubuntu you got ??
<MeQuerSat> blz: you would be surprised how many times that helped
<blz> 11.10
<ry> is there some secret to making gnome 2.x users not hate 3.x ?
<blz> MeQuerSat, sure, but like I said before, I tried defragging it under windows and it performs just fine under windows.  Both of these statements imply a reboot
<MeQuerSat> ry: its called Gnome Shell
<Dante___> blz, how many partitions you got on your harddisk ??
<breakdown> hey,what am i need to play windows games on ubuntu?(srry for my english again -_-)
<blz> Dante__, hmm let me double check
<Dante___> ok
<MeQuerSat> blz: not necessarily, but I can understand how you think that would be the case
<gauravd> jrib: can i view the documenation that i downloaded with the shell..sorry i am  a newbie
<jrib> gauravd: depends... what format is it in?
<albert_> quit
<Roasted> Anyone out there use Rhythmbox? I'm finding Rhythmbox for some reason segfaulting every few minutes. It makes it almost unusable.
<blz> Dante___, 6 partitions
<blz> Dante___, one of which is the "extended" partition
<Dante___> blz, maybe thats your problem that you got too many shrinked and extended partitions
<gauravd> jrib: well i'd find them really helpful if they are displayed just like man pages they are in html though
<blz> Dante___, here's the output of fdisk -l:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/751624/
<gauravd> jrib: thanks for ur help
<MeQuerSat> blz: What is the % free space on the used partition?
<blz> Dante___, could you elaborate?
<blz> MeQuerSat, let me check real quick
<jrib> gauravd: what software?  By the way you can view the html using something like w3m
<meerkats> is make clean dangerous?
<jrib> gauravd: what software?  By the way you can view the html *in your terminal* using something like w3m
<dr_willis> meerkats:  just cleans out the compiled files..
<blz> MeQuerSat, about 60% full
<blz> ish
<gauravd> jrib: wow really...
<Dante___> blz, yes
<blz> Dante___, what do you mean by "shrinked" partition?
<jrib> gauravd: yes, w3m, lynx, elinks, links2 to name a few
<meerkats> dr_willis, but that doesn't mean it will delete any necesary filde
<meerkats> necessary file*
<blz> I haven't resized anything if that's what you meant
<dr_willis> meerkats:  if you are compiling from soruce.. make clean. will clean out binary files from the source directory...
<Dante___> blz, well you got cylinders on your harddisk and they need to be alligned for the ubuntu to read them ...
<dr_willis> meerkats:  it should do NOTHING to the system.
<meerkats> aa, ok
<blz> Dante___, This is an SSD if it makes a difference
<gauravd> jrib: browser in a terminal...sounds great
<Dante___> blz, thats the similar thing like fragmentation , but on the level of entire harddisk ...
<jrib> gauravd: should work ok for docs
<orazio> hello,  I need to remaster an ubuntu server 11.10, any advices? UCK is bugged, wiki help page is old and not super-clear.  Somebody did succeed?
<blz> Dante__, ok.  Is there a way I can check for that?
<CiPi> Cabrones, get rid of the unity... Ubuntu has become notorious bad...
<MisterMom> does ubuntu 11.10 have alsa built into the kernel ?
<Dante___> blz, like u extend a partition assing extra space to it similarly u can extract some space from a free drive that called shrinking ...
<MeQuerSat> blz: an ssd -_-
<MeQuerSat> blz: that makes a huge difference
<Dante___> using*
<blz> MeQuerSat, yeah forgot to mention that bit
<MeQuerSat> blz: fragmentation doesnt exist on SSD's
<MeQuerSat> ...
<blz> MeQuerSat, sure it does.  It just gets accessed in constant time.
<Dante___> ohhh well SSD
<blz> unless I'm mistaken
<blz> Dante___, I blame lack of coffee.  sorry about that !
<Dante___> blz, sure coffee get one for me too ;)
<Exxon> hey! guys ..girls too
<blz> I'll get right on that!
<MeQuerSat> blz: Im not sure, but try mounting it with noatime
<Exxon> any girls around here
<blz> MeQuerSat, yep I tried that too.  noatime and nodiratime (although I believe the latter is implied by the former...)
<Yanch0> guys, a pci to minipci adapter can it make a compatible wifi minipci adapter incompatible to linux pls? does it affect compatiblity?
<MeQuerSat> yeah, noatime --> nodiratime
<Exxon> yANCH0
<blz> actually I wonder if it's getting mounted with the sync option
<crontab> hey
<noobish> any ideas on where to look when cpio fails with 'invalid option --' during update-initramfs?
<Exxon> can they come up with easy names instead to use all keyboard un-wanted crac..simply cannot be tab>
<crontab> any one knows about apache webserver configuration
<crontab> I need some clarifications
<crontab> answer me dudes
<Exxon> we are a split for time bing so be with us..
<crontab> no geeks here?? ??
<blz> where can I find currently mounted volumes and their flags at the command line?  I tried doing a cat of /etc/fstab but I don't see a currently mounted volume
<blz> crontab, nope, none
<noobish> crontab: try asking your question instead of asking to ask
<blz> !ask | crontab
<ubottu> crontab: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crontab> is apache reads configuration dynamically
<crontab> ?
<MisterMom> what is the default sound system in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<blz> crontab, I believe there's also #apache if it's an apache-specific issue
<crontab> okie
<crontab> thanks
<Exxon> crontab, google for configuration ..you get step by step details..more than you require.
<crontab> list
<llutz> crontab: check #httpd too
<Exxon> crontab, i will link it to you
<crontab> google don't have anything
<crontab> about my doubts
<crontab> anyway thanks guys...
<oCean> crontab: there are many guides. For ubuntu start at http://help.ubuntu.com
<dfox92> hello guys!
<Exxon> i am probing into it..if that so i will give a pdf from other source
<dfox92> im getting sad
<Exxon> dfox92, when you are with us you friends you don't have to worry..:O)
<Dante___> dfox92, why sad ?? :o
<dfox92> got a 13" macbook pro, bought in 2010. if install the altest ubuntu all goes fine. if i install it using alternate installer all is fine. if i install it using alternate installer and choose LVM USE WHOLE DISK/ENCRYPT WHOLE DISC it installs. but macbook gives me that question mark upon restart.... cant boot it.... i :( ive tried everything since friday! i need ubuntu on this macbook pro and whole disc ENCRYPTED :( :(
<dfox92> Exxon, Dante___  ;)
<Dj_FlyBy> I've changed the power management settings and the screensaver settings, but my computer still goes into a black screen screensaver after just 2-3 minutes.... how do I stop this from happening?
<Dante___> :S
<tomasz_hp> Hello
<Exxon> Dj_FlyBy, are you familiar with terminal commands
<tomasz_hp> i install ubuntu 11.10 and have some problem
<Dj_FlyBy> Exxon: somewhat familiar
<tomasz_hp> kadu cant maximize form tray icon :(
<tomasz_hp> i must close aplication and run again
<blz> where can I find currently mounted volumes and their flags at the command line?  I tried doing a cat of /etc/fstab but I don't see a currently mounted volume
<Exxon> Dj_FlyBy, let me look for link if don't find it i will help you step by step
<bekks> blz: /proc/mounts
<bekks> blz: Or just "mount".
<tomasz_hp> in ubutnu 11.04 it works
<Dj_FlyBy> Exxon: much appreciated
<blz> thanks, bekks
<MisterMom> can anyone tell me what is the default sound system in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<breakdown> hey,what i am need to play windows games on ubuntu?(sorry for bad english :3)
<dfox92> breakdown, WINE
<dfox92> :P
<Ampelbein> MisterMom: pulseaudio
<bekks> breakdown: Hopefully the games you want to play with Ubuntu will run on wine - of not, you cant play them.
<Dante___> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.8.8-1 (oneiric), package size 708 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Exxon> Dj_FlyBy, i had a bug but solved here is the link    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788276
<MisterMom> Ampelbein thanks and do you know if it is compiled into the kernel ?
<Ampelbein> MisterMom: That question makes no sense. The kernel has nothing to do with the soundserver.
<Exxon> MisterMom, aLsa
<Dante___> mistermom, yes it is
<MisterMom> Ampelbein thats what i thought but im trying to figure out what since 11.o4 i have choppy sound
<Exxon> Dante___, there is a cd online linux simply donwnload it and enjoy you will not find any info here
<MisterMom> lol ok a yes and a no
<MisterMom> Dante___ thanks if that is the case then i know what the peroblem is with my choppy sound
<Ampelbein> Dante___: No, it is not. PulseAudio can't be compiled in the kernel.
<Dj_FlyBy> Exxon: very informative, but I was hoping to not have to disable power management completely.
<Dante___> exxon , i thought all u need was to add it to the startup and it works ... thats what i did :S
<Ampelbein> MisterMom: I'd first try without pulseaudio to see if that resolves your problem.
<MisterMom> Ampelbein what has changed then since 11.04 to cause this choppy and unusable sound system
<Dante___> ampelbein, what you basically mean by compiled ??
<Exxon> Dj_FlyBy, all are not in our hands you should understand that we simply cannot help it trust me...
<Ampelbein> Dante___: Having a kernelmodule or being part of the linux kernel. Basically, what you implied by your 'yes it is' reply to the question 'compiled into the kernel'.
<MisterMom> Ampelbein how sould i do that
<Exxon> Dante___, you are really trying to presiste its over.
<Kimble> How can I undo a recent apt-get install?
<Dj_FlyBy> Exxon: fair enough; thanks for the help
<Ampelbein> MisterMom: 'sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio'
<Dante___> ampelbein, maybe i misread the info sorry about that
<oCean> Kimble: there is no 'undo', you have to apt-get remove (or apt-get purge) the packages you just installed
<bsmith093> how do i pipe rsync output to a file
<Exxon> Ampelbein, why do you give that command..
<MisterMom> Ampelbein thanks will try this
<pikaciu> Dante__: a great poet who misread ???  :P
<Kimble> oCean: I tried that - I repeated the exact command except with "remove", but it only offers to remove 3MB of downloads, where the install was 400MB.
<Dante___> pikaciu, :P :@
<oCean> bsmith093: stdout en stderr?  rsync -blah -etc > /tmp/myrsync.log 2>&1
<Exxon> :))
<MisterMom> Ampelbein one last question what will this leave me for a sound system ?
<oCean> Kimble: sudo apt-get autoremove will remove the dependencies that got installed
<Ampelbein> MisterMom: alsa is the underlying system
<oCean> (and now no longer needed)
<MisterMom> Ampelbein ok thanks that is the answer i was looking for :-)
<Exxon> Ampelbein, lspvi -v can you paste the output
<Ampelbein> Exxon: Why do you want that from me? 'lspvi' isn't even a valid command.
<pikaciu>  you have to   download pciutils
<Exxon> Ampelbein, lspciv - v
<Ampelbein> Exxon: Why? I don't need help with anything, my system works perfectly fine since 6.06.
<jen__> how can i put songs on my ipod from gtkpod?
<The_BROS> Help me. I have upgraded my Gimp to 2.7.3, but now I can save image only to .xcf format, but not to .png or .jpg. How this problem could be fixed?
<Exxon> Ampelbein, some times people play tricks in the session ..i have to locate them..and end it.
<llutz> The_BROS: where did you get 2.7.3 from?
<Ampelbein> The_BROS: How did you upgrade to 2.7.3? It's not in the official repositories. I suggest asking the package creator.
<muhomox86> Hi everyone i'm wondering where can i found wpa_supplicant.conf in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Ampelbein> Exxon: I don't understand a word you say.
<The_BROS> <Ampelbein> <llutz> I have been using command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install gimp && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/gimp && sudo aptitude install update && sudo aptitude install gmic gimp-gmic
<Exxon> Ampelbein, never mind simply copy it when you age you will understand..
<llutz> !ppa | The_BROS
<ubottu> The_BROS: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Ampelbein> muhomox86: If you are using the default install, NetworkManager should be used to configure the interface. No direct editing of wpasupplicant.conf needed.
<llutz> The_BROS: see the warning...
<llutz> The_BROS: ask the ppa-mainainer for help
<muhomox86> Ampelbein, I just want to see my WEP configuration..
<The_BROS> <llutz> how to install Gimp from stable PPA using terminal?
<Ampelbein> muhomox86: You can view it in networkmanager.
<mraeryceos> I am working within Windows XP, and I want to create a bootable usb external hard drive, that I can use to install Ubuntu on other computers.  Can you direct me to a web page with this info?
<Exxon> Ampelbein, you really don't require wpasupplicant.conf in ubuntu
<muhomox86> Ampelbein, ok, i'll try
<Ampelbein> Exxon: I know that. Why do you tell me?
<llutz> The_BROS: remove ppa from your sources, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp=<versionnumber from standard repo>
<The_BROS> ok. thanks
<Dante___> mraeryceos, use unetbootin for creating any bootable usb drive you want ...
<Dante___> ;)
<Exxon> Ampelbein, i told don't mis-lead the users ..
<Ampelbein> The_BROS: Or use 'ppa-purge' (sudo apt-get install ppa-purge)
<mraeryceos> unetbootin, thanks
<Dante___> your welcome :) you can see the guides about it online ...
<mraeryceos> Thanks Dante, goodbye
<The_BROS> <Ampelbein> But I can delete PPA by using Ubuntu Tweak?
<Dante___> bye ...
<Ampelbein> !ubuntutweak | The_BROS
<ubottu> The_BROS: Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<jen__> how do I get songs on my itouch 4th gen from gtkpod??
<Dante___> :0
<Exxon> Ampelbein, i know that person left...but still why did you give him  wpasupplicant.conf
<Ampelbein> Exxon: Learn to read maybe? I explicitly told him that it isn't needed to edit wpasupplicant.conf directly.
<Kimble> Anyone here run a headless PVR?
<jen__> how do i get music onto my itouch 4th gen from gtkpod??
<scorinitron> google it?
<Ampelbein> !ipod | jen__
<ubottu> jen__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Exxon> Ampelbein, if he wishes to connecto to wep he can simply free to do so also in wpa there is not need to the supid*.conf
<Ampelbein> Exxon: THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I SAID!
<scorinitron> lol
<Dante___> hii im getting this error : Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'base-files'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details..... :/
<llutz> Ampelbein: come down, just adjust your ignore-file :)
<Exxon> Ampelbein, don't use you s***t here if you use are advanceed
<escott> Dante___, what command where you running/what was it trying to install
<Dante___> escott, let me check ... where it stopped ...
<scorinitron> I'm trying to install a GTK2 theme in xubuntu...I extracted to .theme (after I created the folder) but it's not showing up
<arcsky> dhello guys isnt this right about the ssh tunnel ? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17115439/ssh_tunnel.png
<jen__> ubottu, I have ubuntu onieric :<
<ubottu> jen__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<teddie> arcsky, that's terrible
<jen__> grrr
<Kimble> Can someone recommend a DVR package that can be scheduled remotely?  MythTV is no good.
<Dante___> escott, there were lot of files i backedup and was installing throught dpkg -i
<Ampelbein> Kimble: vdr is quite advanced.
<escott> scorinitron, 11.10 or 11.04
<scorinitron> 11.10
<Kimble> Ampelbein: looking at it now. Thank you.
<jen__> how do i get music onto my ipod from gtkpod? anyone know? anyone
<arcsky> teddie: how should i do it then?
<escott> scorinitron, you probably want a gtk3 theme not gtk2 (i dont know much about xubuntu but the base system is not gtk3) it may also be ~/.themes
<breakdown> how to install fuckin gta san andreas without wine?=D
<escott> !language | breakdown
<ubottu> breakdown: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<scorinitron> escott, ok...so there is no way for me to install a gtk2 theme?
<Phr3d13> breakdown: is there a linux version?
<teddie> arcsky, just take more time with the lines? and align the text properly
<escott> scorinitron, you should be able to install a gtk2 theme, but many apps are converted to gtk3 at this point
<scorinitron> escott,  Thanks...now just to make sure I'm doing it right, all i have to do is extract the theme and put it into the ~/ .theme folder
<Exxon> ice cold now :))
<Ampelbein> jen__: http://www.gtkpod.org/wiki/Getting_started
<escott> Dante___, if you are installing individual debs to your system make sure they are updated and compatible with the version of ubuntu you are running
<ntr0py> How would i create .npmrc for a local npm setup after i installed npm from chris lea's ppa for ubuntu natty?
<Exxon> escott, wny downgrade any specifiy reason for it
<scorinitron> escott: Thank You Dood!
<escott> Exxon, ?
<jen__> okay i have it installed it just wont sync music :(
<Dante___> escott , yes they are for my system , i just backed them up using aptoncd .... and has just reinstalled my system and was reinstalling the packages ...
<Exxon> escott, may by i read the post its already sky high please correct me
<safu> eeyyy
<safu> guys r ya alive?
<xangua> jen__: what ubuntu versión, what iOS version¿
<codeshah> hey guys, on my ubuntu server, php is being downloaded instead of being shown…
<Phr3d13> safu: do you have a question?
<safu> ph nofn dude
<safu> im js new hea\
<jen__> xangua, oneiric and its just apple ipodtouch 4th gen
<safu> whot chat room s ths?
<Phr3d13> Ubuntu support
<oCean> safu: this is ubuntu technical support, not social chat. also read the topic
<safu> owwww
<safu> how to get nimbuzz in ubuntu?
<Exxon> codeshah, are you using terminal or gui
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/751702/
<safu> without using wine>
<codeshah> Exxon, what do you mean? I meant sorry that php files are being downloaded in browser instead of processed
<yeats> codeshah: it's probably permissions - I don't remember exactly how they need to be set for php to work
<codeshah> yeats: oh ok
<lahwran> hey everyone, I'm looking for an image viewer that allows me to tag images and to search by tag
<xangua> jen__: what iOS version, can you mount your iphone¿
<safu> cn nybdy help me vth that>?
<oCean> codeshah: you mean on your own webserver? Running apache? Do you have php5 module enabled?
<Phr3d13> safu: Is there a linux version?
<escott> lahwran, i think shotwell can do that
<safu> i dn thnk nimbuzz has
<oCean> safu: better try to start using proper English first
<codeshah> oCean: yes, but let me look at everything again
<jen__> xangua,  i have no idea im not an apple fan to be honest
<lahwran> escott: okay, I guess I'll try that. shotwell seems rather slow, though
<safu> it has both windows n mac version
<oCean> codeshah: try to run   sudo a2enmod php5
<MeQuerSat> lahwran, take a look at Shotwell
<luis__> hello, i have a question posted on pastebin. here's the link. http://paste.ubuntu.com/751702/ thanks
<Phr3d13> safu: then you'll probably need wine
<safu> owk ocean js teach me how
<oCean> codeshah: that should symlink the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5  then be sure to restart apache
<jen__> does wine to itunes?
<iceroot> !appdb | jen__
<xangua> jen__: no
<ubottu> jen__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<codeshah> k
<safu> yo thnx ohr bro
<safu> [phr*
<jen__> gah! all i need is itunes :(
<escott> jen__, virtualbox
<jal> has anybody got info on slow restart from suspend mode for oneiric?
<jen__> its on my virtualbox but I cant get it to mount my ipod :(
<inashdeen> hi, is there a way to run kazam on ubuntu 11.10
<Phr3d13> jen__: install wine, then install the windows version of itunes
<codeshah> ah, its for something that is using CGI
<safu> is there any chatroom software in  ubuntu?
<Exxon> oCean, `read what he really wants
<luis__> safu I'm using XChat-GNOME irc
<safu> owww yhnx lui
<lahwran> xchat-gnome is seriously dumbed down, I recommend vanilla xchat
<safu> thnx*
<jen__> wich wine do i instll?
<luis__> really lahwran? i was looking for a replacement
<luis__> i can't even list the channels properly
<safu> vanilla?
<lahwran> yes, just "xchat"
<Logan_> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Logan_> plain and simple
<Exxon> oCean, php5 ..:(( lava
<luis__> as i said if anyone can help with a hibernation issue, i have a question posted on pastebin. here's the link. http://paste.ubuntu.com/751702/ thanks
<lane> anybody know of an algorithm that's significantly faster for generating prime numbers than the sieve of eratosthenes?
<fabioqc> hey peoples! new to lubuntu. I just did a minimal install from CD, once at the CLI i did sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<fabioqc> im having trouble opening synaptic packet manager. it's not accepting my password.
<fabioqc> its asking for the "administrative" password
<oCean> Exxon: what are you talking about?
<escott> lane, most prime number generation of large prime is done by probabilistic testing
<Exxon> oCean, php5 ..:(( i can help you with java ..not with php..
<abonec> hello, is there way to install gcc3.3.6 alongside latest?
<oCean> Exxon: what are you talking about?
<jen__> theres so many wines which one do I install for itunes?
<francio> hello to all. how do I change the open file limits into ubuntu server?
<Phr3d13> jen__: its been a bit since i've been able to get into my ubuntu box, try the latest in the repo
<teddie> jen__, try the newest version of wine
<lane> escott, i'm really just looking for a way of quickly generating a comprehensive list of relatively small primes (under 40 bits or so)
<jen__> which is?
<llutz> Exxon: pls stop your random nonsense if you don't have any ubuntu support-related stuff to say/ask
<teddie> jen__, go find out? wine website.. wine wikipedia page
<MeQuerSat> llee, youre out of place
<escott> lane, mathomatic has a matho-primes utility, but the sieve is your best bet if you need a comprehensive list
<Phr3d13> jen__: search the software center for wine and pick the one with the highest version number
<MeQuerSat> llutz* I meant
<luispotro> lahwran i'm lui___ and now i'm testing the xchat vanilla, it's better!
<lane> escott, okay.  thanks.
<luispotro> i'm needing help with a hibernation issue. here's the log
<luispotro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/751702/
<scorinitron> I just came across a big prob...
<scorinitron> Error stating file '/home/user/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.
<scottj> how do I turn off the circles around cursor that happens when ctrl is pressed?
<scottj> nm found it
<qmanjr5> I'm confused as to what I should be downloading themes for, if any. Gnome or Unity...
<qmanjr5> 'cause when I go to appearance settings>themes>get more online, it brings me to a Gnome site
<qmanjr5> but I'm using Unity2D
<escott> qmanjr5, unity is based on gnome
<qmanjr5> So I'm downloading themes for Gnome?
<scottj> I took a hard drive from a system with nvidia card and put it in a laptop with an ati card. how to install restricted ati drivers? if I install ubuntu from scratch on this system then restricted drivers app lets me install them, but on this install from an nvidia machine it's saying it can't find suitable driver
<Killaz> join #confidencialpt
<xangua> qmanjr5: yes, unity runs on top og nome3
<xangua> gnome3*
<dell> who
<luispotro> i'm needing help with a hibernation issue. here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/751702/
<blz> Hello!  I have a bunch of files I'd in a directory and I'd like to add a short string to the beginning of each of their filenames.  How should I go about doing this?
<escott> qmanjr5, you want gtk themes and that will theme the applications and buttons but not the unity specific elements like the unity panel. you don't want gnome-shell themes
<scorinitron> For some reason I can't access the home folder I keep getting this error ls -l /home/
<scorinitron> I already tried a DiskChk but that isn't coming up with anythign
<escott> blz, the rename utility (a perl script that is apt-get installable) will allow you to use a regular expression on the files
<llutz> blz: rename 's/(.*)/addedtext$1/' *
<blz> llutz, great thank you!
<luispotro> i'm needing help with a hibernation issue. here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/751702/
<scorinitron> NM I got it went to the terminal and unmounted .gvfs
<scorinitron> with sudo umount ~/.gvfs
<scorinitron> thanks anyway...
<luispotro> i'm needing help with a hibernation issue. here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/751702/
<pconwell> who was I talking to yesterday about virtualization?
<Gentoo64> asking whats better out of kvm or vbox?
<pconwell> not exactly, but since we are on the topic, what is your opinion?
<scorinitron> how would I install the GTK2 theme engine?
<Gentoo64> pconwell, i used vbox its good
<scorinitron> the terminal commands I'm getting don't work
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, if you wget a web page from a web server and the server has a counter for hits on the page. Does the server register a hit if I use wget?
<pconwell> Gentoo64: yeah, I've used vboxHeadless in the past with good results, but I've never used anything else, so I don't know how it compares
<xangua> scorinitron: most gtk apps on oneiric doesn't use gtk2
<pconwell> ActionParsnip: I would assume it depends on *how* they count hits
<Gentoo64> pconwell, me neither. i used vmware ages ago but much prefer vbox
<scorinitron> hmmm...so I should just abandon the theme I want...
<h4ckr-wall> Hello ...
<ActionParsnip> pconwell: just trying to screw with distrowatch after all this "ubuntu is dying" malarky :)
<scorinitron> it's not compatible  just look for something else?
<escott> scorinitron, look for a gtk3 version of it
<oCean> ActionParsnip: that probably differs per counter. The weblogs usually see the difference, but no idea what the counter shows
<pconwell> ActionParsnip: yeah, I have no idea, but I would think it depends on if they are using some script or something vs just couning pings
<llutz> ActionParsnip: you can not speed up a dying horse :)
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, i havent read that, but its true everyones hating unity and the reinstalls because of broken updates
<ActionParsnip> oCean: I'll give it a go
<oCean> :)
<luispotro> i'm needing help with a hibernation issue. here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/751702/
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: I don't mind it and it got a lot of votes in a recent poll
<pconwell> Gentoo64: you know, unity sucked at first, but it's grown on me
<Gentoo64> What I'm saying it the reviews have gone down since gnome 2 is gone
<Gentoo64> now ubuntu is just know for unity
<Gentoo64> and how bad it is
<pconwell> Gentoo64: true, but they will come back up once ubuntu gets the kinks worked out and people get used to unity
<Gentoo64> im not ranting btw
<zykotick9> pconwell, i doubt that
<ActionParsnip> pconwell: i'm gonna setup a cron'd job to once every 10 mins to download the page to /dev/null, see if it makes the stats a bit screwy, gonna choose a really obscure distro too.
<pconwell> unity *did* suck, to be honest, but I have to say it is much much improved in the past months
<pconwell> ActionParsnip: opera or something has an auto refresh feature
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: there are other desktops to use, there is more than gnome
<scorinitron> great...there's only 2 gtk3 themes for xfce...that sucks
<scorinitron> :(
<_pr0t0type_> Hey guys, is there any way to determine how much HDD space is alloted for a user (non-root)?  If there is no quota set, are we to assume that all of the diskspace is available to that particular user?
<Dj_FlyBy>  any good software recommendations for a complete Ubuntu Media Server (abilities to stream to PS3, DLNA devices, Windows boxes, other Ubuntu boxes and smartphones) ??
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, what you are setting out to do is rather deceitful...
<escott> ActionParsnip, everyone knows those stats are meaningless. its really childish to do what you are proposing
<ActionParsnip> pconwell: hmm, maybe chrome has similar
<xangua> scorinitron: gnome-look.org
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip, of course, but its the default in the default ubuntu. btw i think theyd catch on to your ip and ban it
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: its showing that the stat collection thing is a farce
<Gentoo64> or discard to results maybe
<escott> _pr0t0type_, yes without a quote everything is available
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: default doesn't hold a lot of water inLinux, its very changable
<pconwell> _pr0t0type_: I don't know off the top of my head, but I put /home in it's own partition, so there is that limit
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: we'll see, could be interesting
<escott> scorinitron, its possible that the xfce panels are still gtk2 check with ldd. but many applications (like nautilus) are gtk3 based
<Jovaro> I use 11.10 and programs that crash are automaticly restarted. Does someone know how to disable that? I am in a loop with a constantly crashing program....
<_pr0t0type_> escott: ahh, I see, thanks.
<llutz> ActionParsnip: it is a farce, everybody knows that. so why do you care?
<h4ckr-wall> #BlackBuntu#
<teddie> holy crap mint has surpassed ubuntu on distrowatch!!
<celthunder> Jovaro: kill -9 <pid> and remove it from cron or whatever is starting it?
<_pr0t0type_> escott: yeah, df -H gives me 96G on /home, which is more than I need.  Thanks buddy
<pconwell> _pr0t0type_: is this what you are looking for http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html
<zykotick9> !upnp | Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<pconwell> teddie: I really don't like mint. I don't know why, but I just don't
<Jovaro> celthunder, that doesn't work. I don't know what is starting it, maybe something in Gnome-shell? Or something else?
<_pr0t0type_> pconwell: thanks for that, I'll read it although I'm not looking into setting up a quota :D
<teddie> pconwell, it feels natural clean and fresh in my opinion
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i have nothing better to do with my CPU, its idle about 99% of the time
<teddie> Although, that's just the word association :p
<pconwell> ubottu: yeah, I just switched from uShare to Mediatomb.
<ubottu> pconwell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pconwell> d'oh
<celthunder> Jovaro: what's crashing is it a dependency for something or like a panel you have?
<oCean> teddie: pconwell, let's move back to the ubuntu topic, please
<sskniranjan> howt to set password for guest session
<escott> Jovaro, any applications listed in the session will be restarted (like nautilus for example)
<pconwell> _pr0t0type_: okay, my bad. I misunderstood what you were asking
<Jovaro> celthunder, It is mythtv-frontend
<memeemeee> I asked this in #kubuntu but not getting an answer. thought i'd try here:  I installed my ubuntu 11.10 system with a separate partition for / and  /home if I install kubuntu on the / partition will it work with the /home partition automatically?
<Jovaro> escott, mythtv-frontend shouldn't be listed in session I think, but where can I check?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_distributed_computing_projects    better to support one of these ;)
<pconwell> memeemeee: it *should*
<celthunder> Jovaro: ps f see what's running it?
<escott> Jovaro, gnome-session-properties will list the optional things in the session
<pconwell> memeemeee: just make sure to not format /home
<pconwell> when reinstalling
<memeemeee> pconwell: thanks
<zykotick9> Jovaro, your mythfrontend respawns automatically?  i've never seen that before, and had it crash lots.  how are you starting mythfrontend?
<zoose__> hello what is the  ubuntu one channel #ubuntuone right?
<zykotick9> zoose__, yup
<Jovaro> zykotick9, I use gnome-shell and just started it by clicking on the icon
<Gentoo64> zoose__, you could just try it :)
<pconwell> memeemeee: when you install kubunut, you will have to do the manual partition manager. Make sure to select "use this partion as /home" and "do not format"
<Jovaro> escott, it is not in the session
<zoose__> thanks zykotick9
<dr_willis> installing to his home partition.. it will want to reformat it..
<dr_willis> if hes moving / to /home that is..
<celthunder> Jovaro: ps f and it should give you a tree view of what's running what
<zykotick9> Jovaro, that seems strange to me, i've never had it respawn - well good luck.
<dj_who> Hi, All .
<celthunder> dj_who: hi
<dr_willis> night all..
<pconwell> dr_willis: no, he is installing kubuntu to / over ubuntu and keeping his old /home
<celthunder> pconwell: why not just install KDE
<pconwell> celthunder: I don't konw, ask memeemeee
<celthunder> pconwell: and remove gnome/crap
<dj_who> mayby today is here someone that can help me?
<Jovaro> have to go, will try to fix it some other time, thanks for helping all
<dj_who> with
<dj_who> http://paste.ubuntu.com/751737/
<dj_who> i would be gratefull
<memeemeee> i could install kde over ubuntu 11.10 but was lead to believe kubuntu had other optimizations for use with kde
<celthunder> memeemeee: like what
<escott> memeemeee, kubuntu is nothing but kubuntu-desktop installed on top of ubuntu-minimal
<celthunder> memeemeee: kde is kde you can optimize/deoptimize it all you want
<Gentoo64> memeemeee, kubuntu will be cleaner
<celthunder> Gentoo64: how so?
<Gentoo64> as in junk folders etc
<bucky> memeemeee, you have to tell the installer to use that existing partition for /home and NOT format it
<escott> memeemeee, you could just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you will have kde, the only difference is that you will still have all the gnome stuff as well
<memeemeee> and the junk that i'd be holding onto by keeping my /home directory is the same junk i end up with kubuntu-desktop above gnome?
<celthunder> memeemeee: yeah all your  custom crap is in ~/ anyway ls -al to view all the files just remove the .<whatever> stuff related to your gnome apps
<escott> memeemeee, the junk in your home is just configuration stuff. if you are running kde the gnome config files in $HOME will be ignored anyways, but yes
<memeemeee> that would be easier. unity is driving me crazy
<celthunder> memeemeee: to remove the actual apps just remove gnome and gnome-extra or whatever ubuntu calls it
<memeemeee> right. i can do that. like i said, i thought that kubuntu had other stuff too
<en1gma> does wireshark come with 11.10 dvd or cd?
<kurisu> hi guys is it possible to use compiz with 11.10 & gnome 3
<kurisu> ?
<escott> memeemeee, kubuntu-desktop gets you all of kubuntu. you will just have extra programs and libraries that are gnome/unity specific
<jen__> if I download itunes can I set it up with wine?
<escott> kurisu, unity uses compiz. gnome-shell does not
<memeemeee> great. thanks so much gang!
<Gentoo64> en1gma, in the repos, but not default
<zykotick9> jen__, i don't think itunes in wine can connect to ipods (but certainly could be wrong)
<en1gma> crap that sucks
<SuRF666> hello
<Gentoo64> why cant you download it?
<Gentoo64> wireshark is a net tool after all lol
<kurisu> escott: oh
<Gentoo64> backtrack has it on livecd
<en1gma> well basically im running tshark on my router and wireshark on my computer usb stick
<kurisu> is there any way to make it use compiz?
<escott> kurisu, no
<en1gma> i dont want to have to downlaod and install it everytime i boot into live cd enviroment
<kurisu> damn
<ZeitFight> Hello! I have a tv that only supports 1366x768 resolution. The thing is that I can't choose 1366x768, only 1360x768 is available. Is it possible to change the screen settings to get 1366x768?
<Gentoo64> en1gma, backtrack has it on the default livecd
<en1gma> wireshark should be inc on the dvd at least
<celthunder> kurisu: gnome 3 uses it's own window management compiz isn't really needed anymore
<en1gma> yea i have bt5 iso right now (thats how im doing it currently) but the kernels are old
<kurisu> .... partly blind and need the colour filters that compiz provides
<Gentoo64> en1gma, no point tbh, will only make the dvd bigger and no one needs it
<celthunder> ZeitFight: if it's not an nvidia card xrandr
<en1gma> wireshark is a network tool...more important then nmap
<en1gma> nmap is inc isnt it
<Gentoo64> en1gma, does it _have_ to be a newer kernel? BTs kernel isnt major old (afaik)
<Gentoo64> en1gma, i dont think ubuntus livecd has many net tools like that included
<kurisu> is there an alternative I can use>
<celthunder> en1gma: nmap isn't included but yeah wireshark is awesome that mixed with tcpdump etc
<en1gma> im really wanting kernel 3.1 as it includeds native suppport for my usb wifi adapter
<Gentoo64> thats what BT is designed for
<escott> kurisu, if the high contrast mode doesnt do enough for you then use unity and compiz. there is also an accessibility channel for ubuntu they may have other suggestions
<kurisu> oh right
<kurisu> whats the channel please?
<Gentoo64> en1gma, im not sure how but i know its possible, what about installing ubuntu to a usb stick?
<en1gma> with BT i made a custom iso....does ubuntu have a script that does this too?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Phr3d13> jen__: banshee (the media player) reports that it works with ipods, have you tried that?
<Gentoo64> again im not sure, i think it might be remastersys
<en1gma> i think i need make a custom iso
<escott> kurisu, #ubuntu-accessibility
<kurisu> thanks
<kurisu> or is there a way to get gnome 2 in 11.10
<dado13> ciaoo
<Gentoo64> kurisu, no
<kurisu> right.....
<Gentoo64> dado13, :)
<kurisu> guess I'm going back to 11.04
<kurisu> :(
<kurisu> .... hope the install doesn't break again
<sskniranjan> how to set password for the guest session
<cryptk> hello all, I am wondering if there is any official documentation on backporting a package
<cryptk> or if there are recommended tools... way back in the day on Debian I used pbuilder, is that still the norm?
<cryptk> granted, I am planning to backport an Ubuntu package, but I figure if pbuilder works for Deb, it should work for Ubu
<mamece2> i have a problema, i need to install ubuntu in a HD and i cant boot from a live usb, i get boot error when i try to boot from usb
<jen__> virtualbox wont recognize my itouch, what should I do? itunes is installed and everything, last install of natty I had it worked :(
<celthunder> mamece2: use a cd/dvd? install the installer to a small partition on the drive?
<Gentoo64> jen__, have you definately enabled the usb device in vbx?
<jen__> Gentoo64, how do you do that?
<celthunder> mamece2: and what boot error do you get
<devslash> I'm installing ubuntu in virtual box and I assigned the VM 2GB of ram. how much swap space do i really need ?
<Gentoo64> jen__, in the vbox windows at the bottom, youll see a little usb icon, click that and enable the itouch
<devslash> do i need more than 1 GB of swap
<Gentoo64> devslash, you prob wont even _need_ swap, but use whatever
<jen__> okay
<mamece2> celthunder: boot error and a blinkin cursor
<celthunder> devslash: depends how much ram you have?
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: use 12.04 and you'll get it
<celthunder> mamece2: what did you use to make the usb?
<devslash> celthunder: 2GB for the VM
<celthunder> devslash: what're you doing in it?
<en1gma> ActionParsnip 12.04?
<en1gma> where is that at?
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: 2Gb swap for 2Gb RAM will be enough
<jen__> Gentoo64, it says theres no usb to connect
<pconwell> en1gma: alpha 0.001
<devslash> celthunder: just getting familiar with ubuntu. nothing too intensive like running a server
<jen__> but it IS plugged in
<en1gma> O_o hmmm
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: depend what he's doing in it anyway....if he uses it normally (aka not compiling loads of stuff recursivly etc) it won't run out
<en1gma> what kernel that come with?
<pconwell> en1gma: I'm joking
<mamece2> celthunder: ive tried unetbootin, startup disk creator, universal usb creator and live linux. Ive tryed formating in windows to FAT32
<Gentoo64> jen__, i dont own that device, but if its usb it should show up...
<celthunder> devslash: most likely you'd be fine with 0
<en1gma> so there is no 12.04 yet?
<celthunder> mamece2: yeah that all failed for me too try using dd if you can
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  use at your own risk, but it has 3.1 by default
<en1gma> wow i want that
<mamece2> celthunder: dd?
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: its going to be shakey at best, its not even in alpha yet
<celthunder> mamece2: you'd need another linux comp to make hte usb stick with dd
<Gentoo64> devslash, for general use ubuntu should use anywhere near the full 2gb, but swap wont hurt, give it 512mb or whatever space you can afford
<jen__> Gentoo64, yeah i tried it in another port still didnt work :(
<mamece2> celthunder: i cant believe something as simple as a usb boot gets so complicated
<Gentoo64> jen__, :s not sure then sorry
<llutz> celthunder: dd works only with hybrid-iso, *buntu-iso <11.10 weren't
<devslash> Gentoo64: the VM has a total of 12GB
<Dj_FlyBy> zykotick9: yes but I am also looking to stream it to smart phones, and dlna devices.
<devslash> so i can spare 512mb for swap
<jen__> Gentoo64,  its okay
<inashdeen> hi, is there a way to run kazam on ubuntu 11.10?
<en1gma> wow so that is unstable?
<oCean> jen__: have you added a filter for usb device?
<Gentoo64> devslash, well give it 2gb  just for the sake of it
<devslash> if i do that, is 10GB enough space for ubuntu ?
<jen__> oCean, what would that do and how? it never shows up for virtualbox
<celthunder> llutz: was just an idea
<Gentoo64> devslash, yeah
<Gentoo64> more than enough
<oCean> jen__: in vbox manager, select the machine and hit 'settings'
<jen__> oCean, okay
<devslash> Gentoo64: i don't want to worry about running out of space later on ..
<Gentoo64> devslash, 10gb youll be able to install quite a lot on
<oCean> jen__: then choose USB, and you probably find that you can add "filters" for USB devices there
<celthunder> memeemeee: cd/dvd, try dd on the usb (use the iso lluls mentioned i guess), or pull it out put the hdd in another comp etc....
<zykotick9> Dj_FlyBy, i don't have any experience / suggestions for that sorry, good luck.
<Gentoo64> devslash, youll probably get used to it and end up install it proper anyway :)
<jen__> oCean,  yeah i added one filter
<celthunder> memeemeee: could also make a small partitio non the hdd and install it to that and make it boot from the hdd to install but you're then stuck with it
<oCean> jen__: just now, or you already had?
<jen__> oCean, just now
<devslash> i don't do that any more since my main computer is a macbook and installing linux is possible using bootcamp but a bit tricky with partitioning
<Gentoo64> afaik its the same as choosing the device from the usb icon no?
<oCean> jen__: ok, that should grant passthrough from your usb device from the host to the client
<mamece2> i have a problem, i need to install ubuntu in a HD and i cant boot from a live usb, i get boot error when i try to boot from usb
<oCean> Gentoo64: I'm not sure
<mamece2> ive tried unetbootin, startup disk creator, universal usb creator and live linux. Ive tried formating in windows to FAT32
<Gentoo64> oCean, i think its just so it mounts it at boot
<Gentoo64> rather than manually having to keep enabling it
<brontosaurusrex> mamece2, what usb disk is it? (i couldnt get a bootable wd for example)
<oCean> Gentoo64: no, I really have to create a filter before I can use the device in the guest
<Gentoo64> jen__, maybe the device is in use? idk what else to suggest
<Gentoo64> oCean, ah opk
<Gentoo64> ok
<mamece2> i have a kingston 4 GB and a 2Gb micro sd with a converter
<mamece2> brontosaurusrex: both of them faileed
<paolo> hi
<Gentoo64> hi
<brontosaurusrex> mamece2, whats the error?
<devslash> Gentoo64: i know it doesn't matter but as a general practice, is it a good idea to have root as hda1 and swap hda2 or vice versa
<inashdeen> bump
<mamece2> brontosaurusrex:  just BOOT ERROR
<Gentoo64> devslash, put root on 1 just to be neat lol
<celthunder> devslash: depends on the rest of your partitions
<brontosaurusrex> mamece2, what os is installed now, and does that boot?
<devslash> celthunder: this is a VM so i don't have any partitions
<mamece2> i have ubuntu 11 right now
<mamece2> brontosaurusrex:
<Gentoo64> devslash, if it were me, id just give ubuntu 1 big / partition and sue that
<brontosaurusrex> and that will boot just fine?
<devslash> Gentoo64: you mean without any swap ?
<Gentoo64> devslash, i wouldnt bother with swap. i run every one of my vms with 2gb ram no swap
<Gentoo64> and 1 / partition
<jen__> hey I think i got somthing!
<devslash> Gentoo64 ok but if shit gets wonky I'm gonna come back and give you crap about it
<devslash> :)
<Gentoo64> lol
<jen__> it says virtualbox is not allowed to access usb devices :(
<brontosaurusrex> mamece2, did you try booting that same usb device on another computer?
<Gentoo64> jen__, you need vbox extensions
<Gentoo64> installed
<jen__> Gentoo64, how do i do that?
<Gentoo64> that gives it usb2 support
<mamece2> brontosaurusrex: yes, the same result, boot error
<devslash> I'm excited to use ubuntu again. it used to be my main o.s for a while then I got a mac
<Gentoo64> jen__, is it a windows host?
<mamece2> brontosaurusrex: these are the two pendrives http://www.freeimagehosting.net/01b92  http://www.freeimagehosting.net/c3086
<jen__> Gentoo64, its windows xp
<brontosaurusrex> mamece2, does your hash (md5) checks ?
<brontosaurusrex> for the iso i mean
<mamece2> yes, everything ok
<Gentoo64> jen__, download this http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.6/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.6-74713.vbox-extpack
<mamece2> the puppy one 2GB and the ubuntu 10 386 4 GB
<bfreis>  hi, I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 (don't know if this makes any difference), which has byobu 4.37-0ubuntu1 and screen 4.0.3-14ubuntu8. I'm having some trouble with colors with byobu. If I open "konsole", the colors look fine. If then I launch screen directly, the colors still look fine. However, when I launch byobu, the colors change! How to fix this?
<brontosaurusrex> mamece2, have any other usb disks to try?
<Gentoo64> jen__, then go into vbox main preferences, extensions, install extension. choose that file you downloaded
<mamece2> brontosaurusrex: wow i just have two..
<devslash> Gentoo64: the installer for ubuntu so so much nicer in ubuntu 11. it lets you set time, username/password while the files are being copied. thats smart
<Gentoo64> yeah saves time i suppose
<Gentoo64> afaik its been like that for ages, lol
<brontosaurusrex> mamece2, well, just my experience, i got the boot working with my oldest external drive, something packed into icybox, so ...
<jen__> Gentoo64, what do you mean?
<devslash> i don't remember it being like that in ubuntu 10s installer
<mamece2> brontosaurusrex: so i have 2 usb drives, 3 pcs and i still cannot boot from usb,, amazing
<Gentoo64> jen__, download the file from the link i gave you
<jen__> Gentoo64, i did that
<Gentoo64> ok
<Gentoo64> jen__, now go into vbox manager (main window) and preferences at tope left
<brontosaurusrex> mamece2, there is something problematic with the specific usb drives or your procedure of making those
<urlin2u> mamece2, do you know the out of the bios key prompt at powering on to get a boot from menu like f12 as one example?
<jen__> okay
<Gentoo64> jen__, now go down to extensions, and there should be a little icon with install extension or add extension or something
<Gentoo64> click that, then choose the file you downloaded
<Gentoo64> and itll install the
<Gentoo64> m
<jen__> okay
<mamece2> urlin2u: F2 to configure usb to be the first boot drive
<urlin2u> mamece2, there is a OUT OF THE BIOS menu as well do you understand this?
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, i think the vbox term is "guest additions" vs extensions
<Gentoo64> zykotick9, no its the usb extensions
<Gentoo64> you have to manually install them on windows
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, sorry.
<mamece2> urlin2u:  i dont how to get out of the bios menu
<Gentoo64> its ok :)
<jen__> Gentoo64, theres already one active :(
<Gentoo64> jen__, hmm ok :s
<Gentoo64> jen__, try removing it, then installing the one you downloaded
<Gentoo64> maybe its from an old version maybe idk
<jen__> Gentoo64, okay
<Gentoo64> i dont even know if itll work, but i know it adds usb2 support
<memeemeee> someone at #kubuntu suggested I remove these packages after installing kubuntu-desktop to get back to a pure kubuntu installation. does this look right to y'all? http://pastebin.com/BXUTaYW8
<urlin2u> mamece2, out of here means nothing to do with the bios. There is a menu that is a choice of what to boot from gotten with a key prompt, as if you would going to the bios.
<Gentoo64> memeemeee, now do you see why installing kubuntu would be cleaner? lol
<mamece2> urlin2u: do u mean grub or the boot menu?
<jen__> Gentoo64, I think its the same so what do I do now?
<Gentoo64> jen__, try it again?
<Gentoo64> if it dont work i dont knwo what else to suggest
<Gentoo64> :(
<TechXplorer> heyy whats up guys
<urlin2u> mamece2, niether that is my point you have not heard of this but every computer basically has this option. Most common key used is f12 to see this menu when powering on.
<jen__> grrrrrr doesnt say its there :(
<Gentoo64> memeemeee, but glancing over it if day it looks legit
<Gentoo64> id say*
<urlin2u> mamece2, it is a boot menu though, but not in the bios.
<urlin2u> mamece2, and not grub.
<mamece2> urlin2u: i think F12 on an intel mobo is for booting from network
<jen__> gah Ill just use my friends mac T_T
<inashdeen> bump
<Gentoo64> mamece2, normally f8 but not on all mobos
<Gentoo64> actually, i dont know if theres a "normal key" i think its f12 on the dell downstairs
<mamece2> Gentoo64: urlin2u: ok so i turn it on and then F8 , then what?
<macrobat> What's the name of the (part of the) installer that lets you install ontop of ntfs?
<Gentoo64> mamece2, choose the drive to boot from
<urlin2u> mamece2, so you have this option though and may be what you need. Often the bios setting of the orderto boot in fails and you have to find the key sequence to get this other menu try looking on the web. Having 3 or 4 usb loaders fail makes it seem more like you need to get to this boot from menu.
<norpan> I hold f12 for bootmenu
<inashdeen> anyone here knows how to run kazam on oneiric
<pikaciu> which display i have to export (with ssh) in order to display,  ad ex. totem, in my win xp ?
<mamece2> Gentoo64: urlin2u: but i have set the boot to load the usb ports first.
<Gentoo64> mamece2, i think he was saying its failsafe  if you manually choose it
<Gentoo64> sometimes it doesnt pick it up for whever reason
<urlin2u> mamece2, and often that fails, that us why I mention this other boot menu look on the web.
<mamece2> urlin2u:  let me try
<urlin2u> inashdeen, here is the ppa. https://launchpad.net/~and471/+archive/kazam-daily-builds
<inashdeen> urlin2u : its broken on oneiric :(
<urlin2u> inashdeen, never used it myself.
<pioppigno> ciao
<pioppigno> !ciao
<fran> hello
<inashdeen> urlin2u : ok, can u suggest an alternative recirder. recordmydesktop and xvid and istanbul produce broken pictures in the video. only kazam so far produce a smooth one
<fran> how can I upgrade from my 10.04 to 11.10?
<Guest25009> with update-manager -d I get offered 12.04
<zykotick9> Guest25009, -d is for development version, which is 12.04 currently
<franqc> ohh
<urlin2u> inashdeen, not really I have not found one myself when looking, probably is one I just have not seen it. If u=your using a browser firefox has a number of addons that work.
<escott> pikaciu, ssh -X should set it up for you, but its usually something like localhost:
<escott> pikaciu, localhost:10.0 in mine
<franqc> zykotick9, then what should I do?
<franqc> zykotick9, -p should?
<zykotick9> franqc, fyi you'd have to go 10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10 are your sure clean install isn't an option?
<pikaciu> escott:  nothing :(
<llutz> pikaciu: do you have a local x-server running?
<escott> pikaciu, is your x server on the winxp box working
<zykotick9> franqc, or wait the <6 months for 12.04 to be released then it would be 10.04->12.04 or LTS->LTS
<franqc> zykotick9, uhm, clean install would be the last choice
<mamece2> urlin2u: F8 doesnt work
<franqc> ohh
<pikaciu> escott:  luutz:  how  can i check ?
<escott> pikaciu, run xclock on winxp
<urlin2u> mamece2, look on the web for "out of the  bios boot menu (your computer model)"
<mamece2> urlin2u: i discover it, i get boot error again
<pikaciu> escott:  the cursor blocked  ... nothing
<escott> pikaciu, sounds like your x server on windows isnt working properly. fix that first
<mamece2> urlin2u: with the puppy image i get a blinkin cursor, with the ubuntu i get boot error
<urlin2u> mamece2, so you have mentioned several failed loaders, and formatting, did you reformat for each one?
<pikaciu> escott:  thanx a lot ... you are right
<mamece2> urlin2u: yes, now the are formated in FAT 32
<eXpander> Any girls here?
<escott> pikaciu, i realize thats not too helpful, but its not really an ubuntu question at this point
<eXpander> cd #archlinux
<urlin2u> mamece2, sorry man not sure whats going on all you can do is keep trying I guess
<pikaciu> escott:  i know...
<pikaciu> bye
<eXpander> pikaciu, Ho
<pikaciu> yes   ?
<eXpander> pikaciu, I am the guru, what is the problem?
<projekt26> I got ubuntu now.. what cool things can I do with it?
<pikaciu> eXpander : are you indian ?
<anarkis> holaa
<eXpander> pikaciu, No, I am a gamakashi, I solve all impossible problems
<anarkis> alguien habla en español?
<escott> !es | anarkis
<ubottu> anarkis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pikaciu> eXpander : can you find me a job  ?
<eXpander> pikaciu, How old are you?
<pikaciu> 15
<Galvatron> !offtopic|picaciu
<ubottu> picaciu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eXpander> pikaciu, you already have a job then.
<pikaciu> :((((((((((8
<Galvatron> !offtopic|eXpander
<ubottu> eXpander: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pikaciu> eXpander : thanx... but it's not an ubuntu question
<eXpander> pikaciu, you shold go with Ubuntu questions now. What is your Ubuntu problem?
<pikaciu> eXpander : no.. it's depend on a win xp X server (connected by ssh with ubuntu)
<inashdeen_> anyone knows where can i get open/free source or creative commons swf games?? wanna show to my bro playing it on gnash ubuntu
<eXpander> pikaciu, youw win xp server is connected by an Ubuntu server or what?
<pikaciu> eXpander : yer ... ubuntu is the server and xp the client
<javier_faj> Hi! Im for weeks with the problem, it's horrible. Wireless connection to internet doesn't work properly. I've tried many things, but can't solve this. someone knows what to do to solve this issue? thanks
<devslash> Gentoo64 wow the unity interface is nice...
<Galvatron> javier_faj: Give a more detailed description, including hardware and what exactly works wrong.
<devslash> wow ubuntu has come a long way
<javier_faj> Galvatron,  Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01). Internet connection is not stable. It goes fine some times, then it breaks and I almost can't get anything (spèed in jdonwloader for example goes down to 1000 bytes/s). And can't change that. Sometimes, it works to reconect to the network, I get speed for some time, but only several minutes. Sometimes works to do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power
<javier_faj>  off", but not always. I have windows in a different partition and there everything is fine
<javier_faj> Galvatron, in ubuntu 11.10
<mamece2> i dont know what else i can do., i need to install ubuntu in a hard drive, any help? WITHOUT using live usb
<Exxon> only reading at the moment..:
<konam> hi guys
<konam> i don't know why but ubuntu login screen takes a couple of seconds to start to receive my text input... even though the login dialog is there and all..
<sajt> Hello
<konam> is anybody familiar with this issue?
<Exxon> konam, ask the channel operator ..we will answer that
<thegreyspot> HI! I was having problems wiht my wifi card (signal was way too low) so I did some stuff, but now I dont even see the wireless device in network manager
<thegreyspot> I am running ubuntu 11.10
<sajt> I can not start the xchat-gnome This write some error messages. This write: XChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build! Where can i find some solution for it?
<konam> Exxon i don't get it, i described the issue earlier..
<thegreyspot> I blacked listed some drivers, however I have removed those again and restarted
<konam> Exxon what exactly are you trying to tell me?
<bluebomber> Why won't network-manager allow me to edit the details for the default network connection (ifupdown (eth0))?
<vergil> thegreyspot: Do you recall what the device was named?
<thegreyspot> vergil: Um, I guess not? YOu mean like wlan0?
<vergil> thegreyspot: I'd check to see if it still shows in ifconfig. Yes - like wlan0
<Exxon> konam, i will simply kicked out of the channel..that's why so mean about it..
<inashdeen_> hi, what is the best screencaster for ubuntu
<vergil> thegreyspot: You can also use the iw* tools perhaps - iwevent can show you what's going on etc.
<guntbert> sajt: in this case I suggest you use xchat instead of xchat-gnome anyway
<Error404notfound> I reinstalled Ubuntu 11.10 without doing a proper backup of /var/www/ from my 11.04 install. Any suggestions on data recovery options?
<vergil> thegreyspot: I'm assuming you don't get anything back when you try a reboot (I hate suggesting reboots, but this case it might be quickest)
<thegreyspot> vergil: Ya iwconfig reports no wireless extensions
<thegreyspot> vergil: i have restarted a bunch of times :)
<vergil> thegreyspot: That's kind of strange - nothing is coming to mind off the top of my head - do you remember the kernel module that your wireless would want to use?
<vergil> thegreyspot: i.e. atheros, broadcom etc.
<thegreyspot> vergil: definitely broadcom I have 4313
<vergil> thegreyspot: I'd run lsmod to see if you even have the driver loading
<vergil> thegreyspot: I don't remember the module name off the top of my head, but you might also try to use modprobe to insert it
<Galvatron> javier_faj: Try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1848248 Also type youor adapter's name into Google, becase it seems to be quite a common issue.
<vergil> thegreyspot: Something like: sudo modprobe bcm4313  # change the name to match the acutal module
<llutz> Error404notfound: theres extundelete, maybe you should try it to recover your stuff, but i doubt you'll get all back. next time, backup backup backup
<Galvatron> I mean, quite a lot of problems with that particular chip.
<vergil> thegreyspot: Unfortunately I stopped memorizing modules :)
<vergil> bbiab
<thegreyspot> vergil: I dont see the module in lsmod :/ Its definitely enabled
<thegreyspot> vergil: I even installed windows driver with ndiswrapper just to see if i can get it recognized but I still didnt get anything after a restart
<thegreyspot> vergil: I want to reload the brcm80211 drivers for the device, just not sure how
<thegreyspot> I have installed them through synaptic pgk manager
<Exxon> thegreyspot, modprobe ..( the moduleof the wireless card)
<b0sf9g7h> simple question, where do i put commands i want to be executed when i open a terminal?
<wingnut2626> whats the ubuntu off topic chatroom
<b0sf9g7h> like paths, my PS1, etc
<b0sf9g7h> i put stuff in .profile and it doesn't get run
<thegreyspot> Exxon: I dont see it in lsmod, so where do I get the name of it?
<thegreyspot> :/
<guntbert> thegreyspot: use     sudo modprobe ....
<llutz> b0sf9g7h: ~/.bashrc
<Balki_> hi
<SkOrPn> can I ask a install question here?
<b0sf9g7h> llutz: bashrc already has lots of stuff in it, am i supposed to modify this file? i put my stuff at the bottom?
<javier_faj> Galvatron, thanks, I will read it
<guntbert> !ot > wingnut2626
<ubottu> wingnut2626, please see my private message
<llutz> b0sf9g7h: yes
<thegreyspot> guntbert: ? I still dont know the name of the module to probe though
<Galvatron> !justask|SkOrPn
<ubottu> SkOrPn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Balki_> on  ubuntu 11.10  the cpu frequency  scaling indicator does not show up in the panel, somebody ?
<guntbert> !broadcom | thegreyspot
<ubottu> thegreyspot: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Galvatron> Balki_: Unity, GNOME Shell or Classic GNOME ("fallback")?
<Balki_> unity
<Exxon> thegreyspot, lspci -v paste only the out put of the wireless extenstion..
<SkOrPn> can I install ubuntu FROM a windows ICH10R raid 0 array running windows 7, TO a Marvell Sata controller in AHCI mode? Will this work in dual boot mode?
<thegreyspot> Exxon: 02:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 30) (prog-if 01) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3585 	Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 18 	Memory at c1502000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci
<thegreyspot> sorry, ill t;ry that agian
<thegreyspot> Exxon: sorry, here it is: 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1795 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16 	Memory at c2500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge 	Kernel modules: wl, bcma, brcmsmac
<thegreyspot> Exxon: OK so bcma does list in lsmod, but it has nothing loaded with it
<elektrocat> Hey
<Exxon> thegreyspot, paste it inside the session that is not accepted..remember that any way..i will accepted that.
<Galvatron> Balki_: http://www.google.pl/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=unity+cpu+scaling+indicator&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<thegreyspot> Exxon: thought it was short enough, Ill keep it in mind :)
<elektrocat> Easy question coming: Windows on first disk /dev/sda. Linux will be installed on second disk /dev/sdb. Last time i installed i messed up my windows boot..So, is it ok to install boot loader to /dev/sdb?so i can run linux with selecting hard disks..i don't want to dual boot..i just want to run linux with selecting harddisks..or should i install it to /dev/sdb1
<Exxon> thegreyspot, this could could be stupid of me but here no number to module that has been loaded..can you pls tell me what laptop or pc are you using..to make my self famililar with the vendor and finding it from the website
<thegreyspot> Exxon HP Pavilion dv4 4141US
<lucas-arg> whats the best usb dvb tv for ubuntu??
<bekks> !hcl  lucas-arg
<bekks> !hcl | lucas-arg
<ubottu> lucas-arg: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Exxon> thegreyspot, on my way...:))
<lucas-arg> thanks bekks
<thegreyspot> I Do have : "bcma                   19571  0 " in lsmod if that helps
<einand> Who shall i complain to if i got issued with the swedish leder of ubuntu
<thegreyspot> Exxon: You are too kind :)
<bastidrazor> einand: #ubuntu-ops maybe
<guntbert> einand: #ubuntu-irc
<Exxon> thegreyspot, do you know that the model number there are three of them
<Exxon> thegreyspot, see under the laptop you will find it
<tripelb> A'noon. Is there a default "account and password" that I am supposed to know to run 11.04 ??  I have a macbook, liveCD, it starts up just fine, the disk-integrity checks, it connect to the internet, FF starts,  BOOM, it bounces to a login page where I have to provide the account name and password.
<thegreyspot> Exxon:  are you sure? 4341us should only be one with broadcom. And i Kid you not there is not sticker under the laptop, only windows
<thegreyspot> I dont even know where i would get the service tag! so weird
<CrustyBarnacle> tripelb: the username and password you entered during install. ?
<tripelb> thegreyspot, arent those things somewhere in the systme
<KiLliNdAtHoE> Faggot
<tripelb> CrustyBarnacle, it's a liveCD, there's no name and password needed because it boots right up.
<tripelb> CrustyBarnacle, that
<Exxon> thegreyspot, any way lspci -v paste me to www.pastebin.com and paste the url link..
<b0sf9g7h> llutz: how do i make these environment variables available everywhere, not just bash terminals? for example they aren't set when i start vim
<tripelb> CrustyBarnacle, that's the first login screen I see.
<b0sf9g7h> basically where do i set environment variables
<b0sf9g7h> that's my question
<llutz> b0sf9g7h: /etc/environment
<b0sf9g7h> what about as my own user?
<b0sf9g7h> i shouldn't need root
<thegreyspot> Exxon: http://pastebin.com/dhdf5Vg3
<bekks> b0sf9g7h: ~/.bashrc e.g.
<llutz> b0sf9g7h: ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile (for login-shells)    are the files
<CrustyBarnacle> tripelb: You shouldn't be seeing a login screen...
<Phr3d13> How do I get the size of the files in a folder via terminal commands?
<pikaciu> bye
<llutz> Phr3d13: du -sxh
<Exxon> thegreyspot, Kernel modules: wl, bcma, brcmsmac
<KiLliNdAtHoE> What is the value of a black man?
<llutz> !ops  | KiLliNdAtHoE
<ubottu> KiLliNdAtHoE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Exxon> thegreyspot, modprobe  wl, bcma, brcmsmac
<Phr3d13> llutz: ty
<KiLliNdAtHoE> The value of a black man is determined by the size of his gentalia.
<thegreyspot> Exxon: It says fatal not found
<zykotick9> tripelb, for default livecd, try "ubuntu" as username, with a blank password.
<aeon-ltd> ...
<Exxon> thegreyspot,  iwconfig
<ayrton__> how do i update mesa to 7.11?
<CrustyBarnacle> tripelb: What release are you booting? (Natty?)
<Exxon> thegreyspot, is it wlan0 or something else
<Phr3d13> Are there any other ways? I can't use that command
<tripelb> CrustyBarnacle, exactly. (((It's 11.04)))  There shouldnt be one. What's up? What could be happening to cause that? I checked the disk. That leaves the mac. and gremlins. ((thanks zykotick9 good suggestion. I tried some other words with a blank but not ubuntu or Ubuntu.)))   Is there a way I can get into a simple account-- I've used this method when I forgot my password -- and look at the account and password file, write something into
<tripelb> it?
<tripelb> waiting a while for responses
<abraoximenes> how to register freenode..?? thanks
<LjL> !register > abraoximenes
<thegreyspot> THere is only lo and eth0 and both say no wireless extensions
<ubottu> abraoximenes, please see my private message
<tripelb> !register > tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
<Exxon> llutz, can you help here.. http://pastebin.com/dhdf5Vg3
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I'm trying to install lib32ncurses5 (for Android sdk) on 10.04.3 LTS, and Synaptic can't find it.  Anyone know where I can get it?
<CrustyBarnacle> abraoximenes: !register
<CrustyBarnacle> !register: abraoximenes
<M4d3L> I try to kill a process and it not working.
<Pilif12p> M4d3L: Using a terminal?
<M4d3L> I do top. hit "K" key to send kill signal 15 to the pid I want to kill
<abraoximenes> where i type the command
<Pilif12p> Send a 9
<abraoximenes> ??
<AzoteLogiko> es
<Exxon> ndiswrapper!
<Pilif12p> !register > pilif12p
<ubottu> Pilif12p, please see my private message
<CrustyBarnacle> tripelb: Do you have another Mac to test the CD on?
<Exxon> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pilif12p> abraoximenes: To register your nickname on Freenode?
<thegreyspot> Exxon: Are you suggesting ndiswrapper to me?
<guntbert> M4d3L: !pastebin the output of          ps aux   and tell us the name of the program and the url where you posted it
<Phr3d13> Is it /msg nickserv register
<Exxon> thegreyspot, read this i am not sure .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_Natty_11.04?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=BCM4311&highlight=%28ManufacturerModel%29
<LemonAid> M4d3L try this, in a terminal do "kill -s 9 <pid>" or "'kill -s 9 $(pidof <name of process>)' ex: kill -s 9 $(pidof X) -> kills X"
<thegreyspot> Exxon: I had it running before. I was able to connect and everything, except it just had low signal strength. ANd thats when I started trying to fix it
<rdesfo> when I use my user account the letter "a" doesn't appear in the terminal, but if I log in as guest it works fine.  Is there a settings file for the terminal that I can delete to resolve the issue??
<ayrton__> whats the command i use to build mesa 7.11 when i go into the file ?
<Varazir> upstart will the script run as root ?
<llutz> Varazir: yes
<Exxon> thegreyspot, you have to locate the module for the wireless (make it as root)
<Varazir> llutz: ok
<zykotick9> LemonAid, you might want to look into the "killall" command - easier then using, $(pidof foo)
<LemonAid> Is there any way to manually mount (on desktop for ex) a partition but make it so that it does not mount in /media as well ?
<llutz> better to use pgrep / pkill
<guntbert> zykotick9: but potentially more dangerous too
<Varazir> llutz: can't get it to work :( how do you specify when the script will run ?
<thegreyspot> Exxon: So modprobe wl and modprobe bcma, responde with not output when i run them
<zykotick9> guntbert, i suppose
<Varazir> I have start on runlevel [06]
<llutz> !runlevel | Varazir
<ubottu> Varazir: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<LemonAid> zykotick9, tx for the tip.
<thegreyspot> exxon:But http://pastebin.com/VYzpdzP7 For the other one
<llutz> Varazir: upstart scripts have a "start on" line, where you define when it should run
<ayrton__> i just downloaded mesa 7.11 and extracted it now i have to compile it how do i do this?
<zykotick9> LemonAid, guntbert does make a good point - killall will kill ALL of the processes with that name (potential issue, is if you have more then 1 instance of the program you are killing)
<Varazir> llutz: I like it to run on shutdown
<Exxon> thegreyspot, i am looing at it by the time read it   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/modprobe.conf.5.html
<Varazir> llutz: so RL 0 or 6
<Varazir> that is 0 is halt and 0 is reboot
<llutz> Varazir: sry i'm not very versed with upstart. 6 is reboot
<Varazir> 6 is reboot
<Varazir> llutz: ok np
<Varazir> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ayrton__> i downloaded mesa 7.11 how do i compile it
<thegreyspot> Exxon: oh running sudo modprobe brcmsmac doesnt give any errors haha
<Exxon> thegreyspot, wth..
<Exxon> thegreyspot, ok we are in business then
<thegreyspot> Exxon: Yaya! what should i be checking? haha
<shomon> hi, what am I missing if I've installed php, mysql, apache2 and any php file on my webserver I navigate to gives me a "download" option?
<shomon> it's something really silly, I'm sure
<LemonAid> I sort of got that from the "all" part :) Will be careful with using it of course. Nice to know the command exists.
<Exxon> thegreyspot, dmesg | grep  wl, bcma, brcmsmac
<inashdeen> anyone here knows how to fix python. having a problem AttributeError: 'Screencast' object has no attribute 'recording_command'  on kazam
<thegreyspot> Exxon: http://pastebin.com/eiPJ7QU1 :)
<Exxon> thegreyspot, dmesg |  wl, bcma, brcmsmac
<Exxon> thegreyspot, sorry ..dmesg | grep wl, bcma, brcmsmac
<thegreyspot> Exxon: I just get bcmano such file or directory and same for brcmsmac
<thegreyspot> WHen i run them togetther like that
<RidDrib> inashdeen: the error is in the folder "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/kazam".
<Exxon> thegreyspot, the only point is that we want to get the module active and things will work fine..its a new one
<grav`sparks> I'm having issues after updating from 10.04 to 10.10.. I cannot connect to the internet.
<inashdeen> RidDrib : the folder does not exist :)
<grav`sparks> I use static ip, and I can ssh into the box fine, and the internal network is fine.. its the external network that im having issues connecting to.. I connect via a router
<thegreyspot> Exxon: Right, im just saying that dmesg | grep wl, bcma, brcmsmac gives me http://pastebin.com/yaxa2JMz
<cambazz> hello, how do i open my webcam and see what it is showing
<cambazz> web cam works in skype
<Exxon> thegreyspot, do you have a wi-fi switch on you laptop..
<grav`sparks> I'm not sure if its my resolv.conf or /etc/hosts.conf thats messing up.. because all i did was run the update..
<thegreyspot> Exxon: Yes sir
<lkm32> cambazz: have a cheese window open
<RidDrib> inashdeen: step 1 - sudo apt-get remove --purge kazam
<spoq> gosh..
<RidDrib> inashdeen: step 2 - sudo apt-get autoremove
<inashdeen> RidDrib : done and done
<spoq> the people in fedora channel are very angry people
<RidDrib> sudo apt-get update
<Varazir> llutz: tried to start it mannualy and got a error ( I think )
<Varazir> well
<inashdeen> spoq : tell me bout it :)
<RidDrib> inashdeen: step 3 - sudo apt-get update
<Varazir> I have to look into that another day
<spoq> i just got kick/ban from their 2 chans for little no reason.
<RidDrib> inashdeen: step 4 - sudo apt-get install kazam
<Exxon> thegreyspot, you wi-fi is switching itself off according to battery power of the laptop please plug and it will be fine
<rasedori92> hello everyone
<spoq> i just suggest everyone to stay away from that chan, people are very unfriendly.
<rasedori92> i have a big problem
<rasedori92> with my ubuntu
<inashdeen> RidDrib : The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kazam : Depends: libavdevice52 but it is not installable or                   libavdevice-extra-52 but it is not installable          Depends: libavcodec-extra-52 but it is not installable          Recommends: python-gdata but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<thegreyspot> Exxon: I am plugged in, and the wifi switch is on. IT also handles my bluetooth device and thats on too
<lkm32> rasedori92: what is the problem
<rasedori92> is runnung very slow and freezes
<inashdeen> spoq: what did you do? the last i nearly got that was from pinguy.hahah
<thegreyspot> Exxon: Even when the wifi card was working, it always had an orange light, when it should be white, so maybe its just a false report
<spoq> lol
<spoq> i was asking about the security of fedora
<spoq> <Khaytsus> spoq: You're going to get "abused" in here too shortly
<inashdeen> spoq : actually, what are you doing there ?? :)
<spoq> * fedbot sets ban on *!~spoq@autodns-212-219-225-239.staffs.ac.uk
<spoq> i asked about the security of fedora and other few things
<spoq> obviously they are very angry
<lkm32> rasedori92: did you do anything recently that may have caused this? also, what are your specs and ubuntu version?
<spoq> no wonder thers only 405 people vs the 1611 in here.
<inashdeen> spoq : hahah please tag my name please. nice. i think they are being sensitive
<Exxon> thegreyspot, ifconfig ...(let me know the wireless..wlan0..wlan1..etc
<spoq> <EvilBob> spoq: You're a fowl mouthed brat
<spoq> LOl
<rasedori92> ubuntu 10.11 netbook and i have 512 ram and amd processor with 1,8 ghz
<thegreyspot> Exxon: Only eth0 and lo
<Nikodean> Hello. I am trying to install Wubi Ubuntu 11.10 from Windows 7 and it is saying that it failed, and permission is denied, help?: http://pastebin.com/6vtKytx3
<lkm32> rasedori:you mean, 11.10?
<inashdeen> spoq : how did you asked by the way p/s: tag my name, its hard to see in all this croud
<rasedori92> i used only chrome and pidgin messenger
<ayrton__> how do i update mesa to 7.11?
<rasedori92> yes
<spoq> inashdeen: i asked them some random questions
<thegreyspot> Exxon: I think i need to reinstall the bcm kernel drivers.... I just dont know how
<leoom> hnfg
<ayrton__> anyone?
<Exxon> thegreyspot, eth0 is only wired connection ..can you reboot with switch of the wi-fi on we have to get wlan0
<thegreyspot> Exxon:  Or the STA ones...
<inashdeen> spoq : hahaha. the more they are being sensitive and protective, the more they are gonna be nuts. and i thought people at #ubuntu are super senstive. have to reset my parameters though
<spoq> yes
<thegreyspot> Exxon: wlan0 not showing in ifconfig is just telling us that the drivers aren't laoded for hte device rigjht? SO we neeed to fix that?
<dj_segfault> i686 is 32 bit, right?
<cablop> faaik... yes
<cablop> ahem
<ayrton__> how do i update mesa to 7.11
<cablop> afaik, yes, i686 is 32bits
<dj_segfault> cablop: Thanks
<cablop> my question... can i resize in hot a ext3 filesystem in ubuntu?
<SJr> What's a simple program for converting videos?
<Exxon> thegreyspot, we have to make sure that when it booted if the switch is off it really don't matter if its external but internal..lets give it a try..reboot with switch on of the wi-fi
<cablop> i was using the LVM gui tool and it seemt to have resized the ext3 partition in hot
<dj_segfault> SJr: ffmpeg
<ayrton__> how do i update mesa to 7.11?
<SJr> I mean like nice UI, I don't feel like learning a crap load of video codecs to shrink one video.
<thegreyspot> OK Ill reboot with switch on. Brb
<eXpander> can someone ctcp me?
<eXpander> thx vergil
<pulchras> Hi all!
<pulchras> could anyone please remind me which is the command to search the different man pages related to a key word?
<bogdomania> alias ?
<boomtopper> I've been playing around with nginx and have meesed up the settings, so I decided to delete the /etc/nginx dir thinking naively that it would recreate it when I installed again. Is there a way to get it recreated?
<tata_> imali li lubuntu nešto kao clean dick na obrišem nagomilane temporary fajlove, stalno mi se smanjuje veličina home home space
<AzoteLogiko> tata_ english please :)
<tata_> sorry
<jstressman> anyone know how to get rid of all the Chinese language stuff installed on here by default?
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: OK so we have wifi back :)
<tata_> something like "clean disc c" in lubuntu, my home free space is now smaller
<Exxon> thegreyspot, ifconfig
<abraoximenes> where i can type this command
<jstressman> you can't remove it from language settings... even installing Chinese and then removing it again doesn't get rid of it...
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: thanks! But we still have the problem of extremely low signal strength.
<Exxon> thegreyspot, we can fix that
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: wlan- :)
<rad``> I am having a problem that I think is resovled on this page: http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/CommonMisconfigurations. Can someone please tell me what f***ing file they are referring to? I have no idea what file I am supposed to "fix" because it's not mentioned anywhere.
<thegreyspot_> wlan0*
<rdesfo> is there better chat room to ask support questions?
<bogdomania> rad``, i belive that would be the config file
<Exxon> dmesg | grep .............(put the module ...rocket sky high
<lkm32> rdesfo: you could always try the forums for more complicated problems
<anAngel> hello, my ubuntu router resets randomly. I suspect its some hard drive problem but how can i make sure? logs? commands? i am using mdam with lvm on top
<rad``> httpd.conf or apache.conf?
<rad``> my httpd.conf is completely empty
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, dmesg | grep  wl, bcma, brcmsmac
<bogdomania> u can find more help in #apache
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: http://pastebin.com/8Qr6hb6n
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M auto fixed
<full80> hello
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: Ok that ran, should i test again?
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, sudo dmesg | grep  wl, bcma, brcmsmac
<thegreyspot_> Exxon same as http://pastebin.com/8Qr6hb6n
<ideea> hi, i was using linux(ubuntu) a few years ago.. can any1 tell me, how it is right now with font antialiasing in swing(java) applications, its still horrible?(for example: netbeans, phpstorm)
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, space ..
<full80> TOOLS VMWARE : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<full80> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]               how to proceed?
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, simply don't copy and paste ..space could be a problem then
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: Just typed it, same result. Can't I run them separately? :)
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, do you have wlan0
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: where do you mean?
<full80> TOOLS-- VMWARE : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]               how to proceed?
<Exxon> iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M auto fixed
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M auto fixed
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: yes that seems to run fine when i run it with sudo
<c0nv1ct> full80: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware    tried following the guide there?
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, ping www.google.com ....we are done..:)) enjoy
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: I am afraid we are not. Just walked in to my other room which is back to back to the room with the wifi router and it drops
<thegreyspot_> Im pretty much right in front of the router right now and I still only get 3 bars out of 4
<rad``> d
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, router is getting old..
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: Hahhaha no, all my other computers work fine, and windows 7 on this computer works perfect too
<truefx> how can i change resize cursor in ubuntu ?
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, did you document all the commands then you try it later
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: I am using the BRCMSMAC driver right now, could you help me switch to the STA one?
<thegreyspot_> Exxon: Try signal strength later?
<truefx> it s sooo  ugly ruins beuaty of my theme
<Exxon> thegreyspot_, again a clean slate
<peydude> hello are there problems with linux 3.0.0-13 ?
<peydude> I had a not so smooth upgrade experience and now I am not sure if the update installed correctly (haven't tried rebooting yet)
<otter_> #blogger
<truefx> how to change resize cursor ?
<reisio> truefx: change how
<truefx> i use oxygen cursor theme its fine in windows
<truefx> but in ubuntu when i resize its ugly black
<lkm32> truefx: did you install gnome-tweak-tool?
<truefx> let me see
<truefx> i use 10.04
<truefx> and its not in reps
<truefx> E: Couldn't find package gnome-tweak-tool
<lkm32> oh, ok ...I thought you had 11.10
<reisio> the default X cursors are black
<truefx> lkm32, is it possible in 10.04 ?
<reisio> perhaps your cursor theme didn't provide a replacement for those
<thegreyspot> Exxon: I am back :) you mean reinstall the OS?
<srk9> Why doesn't ubuntu-10.04.3-server-i386.manifest exist?
<truefx> but why i ve changed default to oxgen too
<lkm32> truefx: so the problem is that it is switching cursor color/themes when performing certain actions?
<reisio> srk9: what would it have in it?
<openyost> Hi all, my unity dash home does not show applications in search anymore, AND Alt-F2 dialog shows nothing too (Ubuntu Oneiric)
<openyost> Any ideas?
<srk9> reisio: The equivalent of http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.manifest
<truefx> nope i ve overcome that default is also oxygen but resize animation when i move over the edge is still ugly black
<ubuntu> b
<truefx> lkm32, any idea ?
<reisio> srk9: dunno
<lkm32> ok, let me remember, go to the appearance settings and make sure that the cursor set does not include that
<reisio> srk9: maybe because people looking for a server install just want fewer packages
<thegreyspot> I heard using WICD network manager can help signal strength is this true?
<srk9> reisio: I really don't see the distinction between desktop and server, but want I really want is a list of all packages I explicitly installed.
<reisio> srk9: you can get the list after installation, sorry dunno where you'd get a manifest beforehand
<srk9> reisio: How do I get the list?
<lkm32> truefx: it is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygencursors/+bug/308898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308898 in oxygencursors (Ubuntu) "mouse cursor theme oxygen changes over window border" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<reisio> srk9: dpkg -l, IIRC
<srk9> reisio: How does that help me if I want to find out all packages I installed myself?
<srk9> reisio: Right now, I am doing wget -qO - http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.manifest | cut -d" " -f1 | sort | uniq > /tmp/defaultinstalled.txt; (for i in $(cat currentlyinstalled.txt); do if [ "$(grep -xc $i auto)" -eq 0 -a "$(grep -xc $i /tmp/defaultinstalled.txt)" -eq 0 ]; then echo $i; fi; done;)
<anAngel> hello, my ubuntu 11.10 router resets randomly. I suspect its some hard drive problem but how can i make sure? which logs/commands? I am using 2 hdds in mdam with lvm on top
<truefx> lkmx is it same in 11.10 ?
<srk9> It doesn't work super-well because of the differences in the manifest files.
<truefx> lkm32, is it same in 11.10 ?
<yeats> srk9: 'dpkg -l | grep ii' will show you what's currently installed
<lkm32> No
<reisio> srk9: ah yourself
<reisio> srk9: there should be a log somewhere, you should be able to just cut out those before a certain date
<srk9> yeats: I want the ones I explicitly told apt-get to install.
<srk9> reisio: But I don't want their dependencies.
<lkm32> it doesn't do that, I think it was a bug with the old gtk
<yeats> srk9: you might be able to see which ones you installed in /var/log/dpkg.log
<srk9> yeats: It should list every package that was installed, not just the ones I requested.
<yeats> srk9: but that would include dependencies
<reisio> srk9: there's some command with aptitude or something
<reisio> !installed
<reisio> ubottu: you failure
<srk9> lol
<srk9> Right now, I am getting: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/513731/
<srk9> That is from the commands I posted earlier. It is probably good enough for my friend who is running Ubuntu i686 and wants to know what he installed, but still, it shouldn't be this difficult. On Gentoo, I can do "cat /var/lib/portage/world" and get what I want.
<srk9> Is Canonical going to make improvements to Ubuntu's package manager in the future so that things like this can be done with ease?
<yeats> srk9: I don't think your use case is a common one (apparently)
<openyost> My unity doesn't search through applications anymore, I even tried reinstalling unity-place-applications
<reisio> srk9: maybe dpkg --get-selections
<reisio> srk9: if Canonical were up to that, they wouldn't have just copied Debian :p
<srk9> yeats: It is common when you want to reinstall your system from scratch or switch distributions.
<reisio> srk9: I'm sure there are existing scripts, people don't fix things that aren't broken, it's sort of a problem with old software, and sort of not
<srk9> Well, switching distributions would also be a reinstall.
<yeats> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<openyost> any ideas?  Right now I have to launch all applications from the terminal and this is obnoxious
<lkm32> Doesn't ubuntu have something called "OneConf" that does this?
<reisio> openyost: ideas about what
<lkm32> I think it is under the USC File>Sync between computers
<mrkuchbhi> hello....I am using ubuntu 10.04 .. i am unable to find .Xresources file in my home directory..where is that located?
<openyost> reisio: My unity doesn't search through applications anymore, I even tried reinstalling unity-place-applications	
<JohnDoe01> OK
<srk9> yeats: Is that really the right way to do it? It seems very Ubuntu specific and I don't get much say in what I want to keep or discard.
<JohnDoe01> OK
<JohnDoe01> OK
<FloodBot1> JohnDoe01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<openyost> reisio: nevermind, it very randomly started working  (I guess I just had to wait out the database to be upddated
<spoq> nice
<spoq> lool
<spoq> floodbot3 is gone :S
<techlobyte1> he's not allowed to run
<srk9> spoq: We are now defenseless. We shall all die unless we build giant Arks.
<alexcabrera> Hi, I'm playing with 11.10 and I'm trying to figure out how to either a.) disable workspaces or b.) unbind Super+S (so I can use it in vim).
<spoq> lack of discipline got him kick out from the job.
<JohnDoe01> Waits for my me ? not to speak English
<JohnDoe01> Waits for my me ? not to speak English
<JohnDoe01> Waits for my me ? not to speak English
<JohnDoe01> Waits for my me ? not to speak English
<JohnDoe01> Waits for my me ? not to speak English
<JohnDoe01> Waits for my me ? not to speak English
<JohnDoe01> Waits for my me ? not to speak English
<alexcabrera> but it does not appear in the keyboard/shortcuts settings panel
<Exxon> !enter JohnDoe01
<spoq> !enter exxon
<spoq> hhmm
<yeats> srk9: it is definitely Ubuntu specific - it assumes that you would install Ubuntu again on the new machine - but it may help with what you're trying to do
<thegreyspot> Does anyone have any ideas why my wifi signal strength can be so low?
<JohnDoe01> How then can ? make
<Timewarper> HEY HOW CAN I RUN A PROGRAM AS ANOTHER USER FROM TERMINAL USING SU?
<ZekeS> Timewarper: man su
<ZekeS> Timewarper: alternately, man sudo
<piero> Why ATI cards was blacklisted to use webl? Security issues?
<Whom00> hi
<Exxon> piero, lspci -v | greap VGA
<Whom00> almost every is idle right?
<Whom00> everyone*
<Exxon> piero, lspci -v | grep VGA
<Whom00> just got started with the whole irc thing
<piero> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Turks XT [AMD Radeon HD 6600 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Exxon> piero, how can you tell then its blacklisted
<srk9> yeats: Won't that cause problems with distribution upgrades? e.g. if you want to go from machine A to machine B and machine B requires a newer version of Ubuntu...
<piero> webgl works when I start chromium-browser with --ignore-blacklist--blablabla
<turk> hi all, can anyone suggest a guide to debugging kernel panics?  My system is hard freezing occasionally and I need some logs, but nothing is showing up in /var/log/kern.log
<y0ungn3rd95> How do I install ATI/AMD fglrx proprietary driver on my laptop running on blackbuntu i386?
<yeats> srk9: there are sometimes some conflicts, but it basically works.  My method is an ubu_setup.sh script that I add to each time I install a package I know I'll want on every instance of Ubuntu I run
<TimothyA> floodbot is flooding
<Exxon> y0ungn3rd95, its using vesa drivers and there no additional drivers..
<srk9> yeats: Is Canonical working on a fix for this? It seems absurd to expect people to do these things.
<y0ungn3rd95> So I cant play SuperTuxKart at all
<y0ungn3rd95> ?
<Exxon> y0ungn3rd95, you are right cannot support compiz either sorry to hear that
<reisio> y0ungn3rd95: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, is blackbuntu a supported derivative
<y0ungn3rd95> im crying now
<pengw> supertuxkart is fun
<yeats> srk9: I'm still not sure I understand the problem...  I have no idea what Canonical is doing, but it's an open source product - you can modify it to suit your needs
<y0ungn3rd95> I think so coz I heard people who was telling me tht I can install this driver on blackbuntu
<srk9> yeats: The problem is that the package manager makes people jump through hops for what should be basic operations.
<Exxon> y0ungn3rd95, get a new laptop..if you really want some fancy stuff
<tensorpudding> if the driver is available it'll show up in Additional Drivers
<tensorpudding> so open up Additional Drivers and see
<reisio> srk9: I'm sure there's a tool for what you want
<y0ungn3rd95> @exxon why?
<reisio> srk9: obviously there isn't (apparently?) anything as lovely as Gentoo's /var/lib/portage/world
<y0ungn3rd95> like what?
<reisio> srk9: but I'm sure you can get the same result
<yeats> srk9: I think the key is what is meant by "basic operations" - obviously I've never been hindered by the lack of whatever it is you're looking for and I've been running Ubuntu/Debian for years
<reisio> srk9: you could check /var/db/pkg/, though
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, have you looked there yet
<Exxon> y0ungn3rd95, lspci -v | grep VGA
<SrMenudo> hello
<yeats> srk9: it would be pretty simple to write a bash wrapper around apt-get/aptitude that creates a package list for you
<srk9> yeats: Currently, the package manager cannot present a list of all explicitly installed software, automate safe removal of obsolete packages, run without sudo to show a user the effect of a change without any possibility of him accepting it accidentally, the ability to safely abort installations, the ability to do multiple installations simultaneously, and probably a few other things that I don't remember at the moment, but these are all annoyances.
<yeats> srk9: then maybe this is the wrong distro for you ;-)
<srk9> reisio: What would I find there that would help me obtain a list of all explicitly installed packages?
<srk9> yeats: It isn't my first choice, but it is hard to avoid. :/
<reisio> srk9: ... a list of all explicitly installed packages, quite possibly
<y0ungn3rd95> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<escott> srk9, dpkg --get-selections
<srk9> escott: That isn't what I want.
<yeats> srk9: fwiw, 'apt-get -s <command>' simulates the command without actually performing it
<y0ungn3rd95> Exxon: I did it
<srk9> yeats: Ah, cool. So they do have that one. What about fetching the installation files without actually installing anything?
<Exxon> y0ungn3rd95, what about the vendor do they have linux drivers
<yeats> srk9: also, it sounds like your beef is with APT (which is Debian) not Ubuntu specifically (and definitely not Canonical)
<y0ungn3rd95> yup
<truefx> lkm32, can i replace resize icon in dmz_black with oxygen manually ?
<y0ungn3rd95> dont you know ATI/AMD?
<y0ungn3rd95> exxon?
<srk9> yeats: Ubuntu uses apt. :(
<yeats> srk9: 'apt-get download' (in 11.04+ apparently)
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, fglrx should work on it
<srk9> I won't see that until 12.04 then. :(
<yeats> srk9: I know that - I'm just saying that APT is inherited from Debian
<Exxon> y0ungn3rd95, ati is a card / amd is a processor
<y0ungn3rd95> Exxon it doesnt
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, have you looked in the Additional Drivers program to see if the driver is available
<hh> If I ssh onto a server as some user, and they type "sudo xterm" and get root access, is there any way for them to figure out it's me?
<tensorpudding> hh, yes
<tensorpudding> sudo logs it
<y0ungn3rd95> @Exxon yup it is available but I think I need another version or configurate my system to accept it
<hh> Awww....
<yeats> srk9: I think you should do some deeper reading of the apt-get man page, for starters, then the dpkg man page... APT is very robust and resilient and almost certainly has the features you're looking for
<nubbe> Exxon:   AMD dropped ATI as  TM some time ago
<hh> tensorpudding, is there some way to mask that identity?
 * yeats goes away for a while
<srk9> yeats: Do situations where the problem is from Debian eliminate any obligation on Canonical's part to do something about it?
<tensorpudding> you can edit the logs, since you have root privileges
<spoq> where can i buy cheap ubuntu/linux stickers for my laptop?
<hh> Hmm...
<yeats> srk9: you should probably also read up on the relationship between Debian and Ubuntu
<Exxon> so i hope vesa is not bad at all then..:))
<hh> I guess so. What commands should I look up for knowing how to do that?
 * yeats out
<y0ungn3rd95> Exxon: Do I need to take another laptop but without ATI graphic card?
<srk9> yeats: I had a list above. I don't think it has them solved. For example, if I am doing software updates and then decide to install some new package, I have to wait for all updates to finish.
<tensorpudding> this isn't a "learn-how-to-bypass-security" channel
<hh> Alright. I'm just curious... "sudo xterm" is a pretty serious security breach...
<Exxon> ubuntu has nvidia prop..drivers and work indeed well
<tensorpudding> well
<glebihan> srk9, I would actually consider that a feature rather than a limitation
<tensorpudding> if you run xterm as root it creates a few files in /root
<srk9> hh: It is easy. Just wipe the logs.
<y0ungn3rd95> Exxon Nvidia is better then?
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, are you going to listen to me
<y0ungn3rd95> tensorpudding what?
<nubbe> hh: ??
<hh> srk9, wipe them completely? That would at the very least alert the system that somebody was messing with stuff, wouldn't it?
<srk9> glebihan: If all dependencies are satisfied, there shouldn't be a problem. Then again, apt-get doesn't have a reinstall all option so if the system is in an inconsistent state, I can't ask it to fix itself. :/
<spoq> where can i buy cheap ubuntu/linux stickers for my laptop?
<tensorpudding> i said three times that you can install fglrx from the Additional Drivers program
<hh> nubbe: ?
<xangua> spoq: there is the canonical store
<tensorpudding> which is the usual way to install proprietary drivers
<srk9> hh: They wouldn't know who. Otherwise, you could try editing the file in place, but that could cause problems.
<nubbe> hh:   "sudo xterm" is a pretty serious security breach...
<Exxon> y0ungn3rd95, i would never recommend any one any thing about ....its up to them to decide., the fate is yours
<srk9> nubbe: I do sudo -i screen. It is better.
<spoq> in uk?
<y0ungn3rd95> tensorpudding yup! I know I did it but it fails every single time I try to install it
<hh> It is, isn't it? You can act as root where it's not intended.
<glebihan> srk9, apt does have options to correct itself when it is in an inconsistent state
<tensorpudding> how does it fail
<srk9> glebihan: Can it to a full reinstall of all packages?
<y0ungn3rd95> Exxon I'll get a different one
<tensorpudding> hh, if you have sudo access, you can already act as root in some ways
<glebihan> srk9, no and I really don't see the need for this
<hh> That's true...
<srk9> glebihan: HD corruption for instance.
<funnyfingers> In CentOS you can just delete the ssh host keys and starting sshd will generate new ones.  I see for Debian/Ubuntu this article saying more must be done.  Is this true?  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-regenerate-openssh-host-keys/
<y0ungn3rd95> tensorpudding I dont know Im using BlackBuntu
<hh> Maybe the server I'm thinking about is just super-extra careless...
<bekks> funnyfingers: ssh keys can be regenerated by using ssh-keygen... like on all other distros.
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, does it give an error message
<srk9> Imaging the disk to a new one and doing fsck isn't enough to get the system up and running again. Every non-data bit needs to be replaced.
<glebihan> srk9, if the HD is corrupted, I don't see how reinstalling packages will get you anywhere
<y0ungn3rd95> tensorpudding yup Im gonna tell you
<srk9> glebihan: Use ddrescue to copy the disk to a new one. Then fsck it. Next start the system and reinstall all packages. It is a fairly simple way of fixing things.
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, at your own risk, you can use the ATi installer from their site
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<funnyfingers> bekks - but would deleting them and simply startning sshd work in Debian as it does in CentOS?
<srk9> glebihan: Or should that somehow not work?
<y0ungn3rd95> tensorpudding last time I did so my laptop wasn't displaying anything
<glebihan> srk9, I'm actually not sure whether this would work (or if the reinstall part is needed)
<srk9> In the worst case, I can just manually replace damaged files from the LiveCD to be able to do a chroot.
<nubbe> hh: whats wrong with sudo xterm? if u r in sudoers list then u pretty much have root...
<Exxon> tensorpudding, please have look at the output of the VGA paste and then recommend
<srk9> Then from the chroot, I could tell the package manager to reinstall everything, if it only supported it. -_-
<tensorpudding> if you can sudo -i, you can have an effective root shell
<bekks> funnyfingers: I have no clue wether the debian guys did something weird at that point - but on ubuntu, it works fine.
<tensorpudding> Exxon, what are you talking about
<Stockholm_Angel> i downloaded ubuntu, and made a usb stick, i attempted to boot the computer with the usb stick, it wont boot via the usb drive "not COM32 image"
<srk9> Maybe I can ask dpkg for a list and then tell it to reinstall everything for me in that situation, specifying each and every package as a commandline argument. It is somewhat cumbersome though.
<y0ungn3rd95> tensorpudding tht's what i get: "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, strange bug
<funnyfingers> Thanks bekks, I am just trying to generalize some templates and wondered the best way in general to ensure unique keys.  SO my thought is to delete them in the templates.
<escott> srk9, thats hardly cumbersome. its one line of dpkg, awk and apt-get
<tensorpudding> that's for installing using additional drivers or from ati's own thing
<Exxon> tensorpudding, i don't want to argue ..if he install that he will not be to startx
<y0ungn3rd95> tensorpudding yes
<tensorpudding> Exxon, and you suspect this why?
<srk9> escott: It isn't discoverable. I wouldn't expect the average user to figure it out looking at the man page for apt-get.
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, wasn't a yes or no question
<Exxon> tensorpudding, there are people using ati aspects..
<y0ungn3rd95> tensorpudding it was a YES
<y0ungn3rd95> lol
<tensorpudding> yes it was additional drivers, or yes it was ati's own thing
<srk9> In fact, I wouldn't figure it out if something went wrong had I not asked when Canonical was going to improve its package manager.
<tensorpudding> many people have had issues with ATi and GNOME 3
<escott> Stockholm_Angel, supposedly just hit enter type live and hit enter again
<tensorpudding> this could be related to it
<pengw> GNOME3 is a joke
<y0ungn3rd95> tensorpudding It is ATI own thing coz it's a proprietary driver and not open source
<tensorpudding> ATi's drivers have never been the best
<glebihan> srk9, the average user doesn't even think about reinstalling all the packages on his system
<y0ungn3rd95> tensorpudding yup tht's real bullshit
<Exxon> y0ungn3rd95, you can give it a try but backup the xorg and then install..and it works good it it don't remane it and back to normal
<tensorpudding> y0ungn3rd95, i know that the thing in additional drivers is made by ati
<y0ungn3rd95> Exxon How do I backup XORG?
<tensorpudding> but the installer that ati produces should work too
<srk9> glebihan: Or recovering from a bad hard drive?
<srk9> y0ungn3rd95: Why would you want to backup xorg?
<srk9> y0ungn3rd95: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tensorpudding> you don't have to back up anything, you almost surely don't have an xorg.conf file written
<Exxon> simply cp *.backup
<y0ungn3rd95> To try install ATI driver manually on blackbuntu
<srk9> If he has none, he can do "Xorg -configure -retro"
<tensorpudding> you don't want to create one unless you know what you're doing
<srk9> It should generate one for him. He can Alt+F1 to get out of it and then Ctrl+C X dead.
<srk9> tensorpudding: It will be educational: http://xkcd.com/963/
<tensorpudding> the ati driver might create one for you, but in which case you can just delete it
<Exxon> y0ungn3rd95, blackubuntu is not supported in this session.
<mael> exit
<y0ungn3rd95> Exxon but I cant get a solution this driving me mad
<reisio> Hilikus: don't see why not
<Hilikus> reisi: what's the command to do it?
<Timewarper> i want to run    dd /dev/urandom /dev/sdb       but also see the progress of the proccess. any ideas?
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, on another terminal, do this: watch killall -USR1 dd
<escott> Timewarper, man dd | grep -C5 status
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, this will make dd print it's progress every 2 seconds
<jugi> hi
<topolo> hi, how to start an application in a windows instead of full screen ?? (the application is vegastrike) ??
<Fuwex> I'm working on setting up my media center computer. It involves a lot of tedious configurations for everything to work seamlessly, including custom builds of different applications. I don't want to go through this again, so I was wondering - is it possible to take a complete image of my Ubuntu installation somehow, so that I can restore it at a later point, if needed?
<escott> topolo, its an application specific option.
<reisio> topolo: #vegastrike
<reisio> Fuwex: yes, for a full disk image you can boot up a live cd (the install cd should work) and do dd if=/dev/sda of=path/to/some/drive/backup.ddimg
<reisio> Fuwex: for something less drastic you can just cd /mnt/ubuntu/ && tar -cvf backup01.tar, then backup the TAR, and remember to use -p with tar -xpf when you extract later, if you do
<reisio> Fuwex: the partition table and mbr should be less relevant, but you can backup them individually as well
<reisio> Fuwex: for the dd approach: http://mark.koli.ch/2009/05/howto-whole-disk-backups-with-dd-gzip-and-p7zip.html
<reisio> also has info on backing up the MBR and partition table alone
<lwizardl> Hello
<Fuwex> oh, that's excellent. Thank you, reisio!
<lwizardl> anyone here have any experience with traditional hotswap drive caddies ?
<topolo> no one can help me ? how to start an application in a windows instead of full screen ??
<reisio> dd ftw
<apwbdjp> topolo, reisio told you, it depends on the application, check at #vegastrike
<reisio> topolo: http://vegastrike.sourceforge.net/wiki/Manual:Config#Color
<monkeypaw> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10, and it's been up for a long time.  On reboot, it seems to hang on the Ubuntu splash screen.  I hit ctrl+alt+f1-f6, no console available.  I think it might be running a fsck?  How can I tell what's going on?
<escott> monkeypaw, hit the up arrow or change your boot option to be nosplash noquiet
<apwbdjp> monkeypaw, can you boot on recovery mode?
<reisio> while I've personally not witnessed it on Ubuntu, you should see if it's running an fsck
<monkeypaw> I could boot on recovery mode, it does have that option in the list of many installed kernels.
<reisio> monkeypaw: how big are the drives connected to it?
<monkeypaw> Pretty big I guess.  I think it has two 750gig drives.
<reisio> ah
<reisio> could be a long fsck, if that's indeed what's going on
<reisio> how long has it been?
<topolo> >reisio - Thanks a lot ...
<spoq> is ubuntu under heavy burtation ?
<monkeypaw> That might not be so big, I dunno.  I did hit ctrl+space and I saw /dev/sda FSCK completed.  But I have no idea what's going on now, or if it's asking me to [s]kip or [m]anually resolve the problem (if there is one)
<monkeypaw> err alt+space, I was tryin to get anything 'sides the Ubuntu 10.10 splash screen with the four squares to show some information.
<reisio> spoq: eh?
<escott> monkeypaw, if fsck is finding problems then plymouth should be yielding to the console
<cactuss> hello i just installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my laptop and i can't use the wireless internet card, it doesn't find any wireless adapters (wlan0) when i run ifconfig
<monkeypaw> Okay, I guess it's not, escott.  I'm embarassed to say I let it sit for like, 20 minutes before I rebooted it :( It's doing FSCK I think but I can't really be sure.
<monkeypaw> I'm just going to let it sit for an hour.
<who_> Hi Everybody. I am an absolute beginner in Linux and I have a question about my battery setting. Could anyone show me where I should look for answers ?
<Timewarper> apwbdjp, how does this watch killall -USR1 dd print progress every 2 seconds
<Timewarper> you didnt specify anything
<escott> monkeypaw, 20 minutes would be a very long fsck if you have ext4. it you have ext3 or ext2 thats more feasible
<Timewarper> watch -n 10 killalll -USR1 dd
<Timewarper> fot 10 sec
<escott> monkeypaw, when you hit the up arrow what are the messages you are seeing
<vergil> who_: There's usually help buttons throughout most of the interface.
<monkeypaw> Yeah it says FSCK util-linux-ng ... then /dev/sda1: clean.  But nothing else is going on under alt+f7.
<maxytalia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vergil> who_: click the battery icon, go to your power settings, and there should be a help button in there somewhere.
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, if you check in man dd, it says that if dd is sent the USR1 signal, it prints its progress, the keeps on going. So we just send that signal to all dd instances with killall, watch is just a way of repeating this periodically
<monkeypaw> When I hit the up arrow, I see the one /dev/sda1: clean, fsck, and if I hit the up arrow again, I see the Ubuntu 10.10 splash screen.
<Alia1> How do I disable appmenu in Oneiric for specific application? APPMENU_PROXY does nothing , APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH works.
<escott> monkeypaw, sounds like the fscks are clean
<monkeypaw> I know I have more than one partition and hard drive there, so I'm guessing it's running fsck (but I can't tell the progress).  Is there any way to see what else is going on?
<monkeypaw> Oh.
<Timewarper> apwbdjp, doesnt dd support verbose mode? printing itself its progress?
<who_> vergil_: I need to force my netbook to charge the battery up to 100 and not up to 70% as the default seems to be, but I don't know how to do this in terminal
<monkeypaw> escott, so I should power cycle and try recovery mode on the latest installed kernel?
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, no, I don't know why actually..
<vergil> who_: Let your battery run all the way out.
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, check out man dd, there's a lot in there
<escott> Timewarper, did you look at the man page lines I suggested to you that do exactly what you are asking for?
<vergil> who_: Your estimator is inaccurate (for lack of a better term).
<Timewarper> apwbdjp, kk thanks
<who_> vergil_: 30% inaccurate ? each time ? exactly 30% ?
<monkeypaw> escott, should I follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Showing_old_Text-based_Boot ?
<vivian> hey guys :) I have this usb memory drive branded Merck that my 10.04 lts desktop doesn't recognize at all (it's not in: fdisk -l) and I tried to google it but I can't find an answer to this problem. Anyone able to help me out here?
<vergil> who_: Or you can ask someone else or google the subject if you don't believe me.
<vivian> my laptop running 11.04 recognizes it though
<vergil> who_: Not really into arguing with people I'm trying to help.
<who_> vergil_: I believe you, I was trying to explain why I thought there was a problem at the first place.
<escott> monkeypaw, i always disable plymouth so sure
<jrogge> hey is there any way other thanswitching themes to make the terminal not translucent?
<vergil> who_: Running your battery through a cycle will rule out a software battery life estimation issue
<who_> vergil_: I'm sorry, english is not my 1st language, if I was rude, I apologize.
<vergil> who_: if it doesn't fix it, you have to make a deeper dive.
<monkeypaw> escott!!
<monkeypaw> It booted
<monkeypaw> I guess it was just a very long fsck
<Alia1> jrogge: What terminal? GNOME terminal?
<vivian> anyone able to help me please? I did my homework but I just can't find a fix to my problem :(
<jrogge> yeah, i think. I'm pretty new to linux.
<monkeypaw> Thank you all very much for your help.  I learned a bit about plymouth
<jrogge> i really like the theme dust for everything but the fact that the terminal is translucent
<Alia1> jrogge: if you right click anywhere in the terminal then select profile -> profile preferences. Maybe that is what you want.
<Alia1> the background tab
<slorbast> Running 11.04(Natty), anyone know any good imagining software. Like to take an image of my computer's state for offline re-install if need be?
<Alia1> then
<jrogge> beautiful!
<jrogge> thanks, that works!
<Alia1> np
<who_> vergil_: ok then, I will run it through a cycle first to see if it goes away. Thank you. So are there any softwares/packages that give me more detailed access to battery settings I could install? I am on a samsung
<vivian> hello? would someone confirm I am in this room? can you see my posts please?
<slorbast> vivian yes, I can see
<mtrd`> vivian, yes.
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to get my bluetooth headphones to default to using A2DP each time?
<vivian> ok good... thought maybe not ;)
<vivian> so is anyone familiar with making usb flash drives work?
<aeon-ltd> vivian: uuhh they usually just do...?
<m_fulder> is it possible to have two partitions on same HDD both with different ubuntu instances. .. cause Im trying here to install two different ubuntu instances but on bootup I can only choose one of them and can't boot up from the second :S why is that??
<vivian> right but I'm asking for help because this usual behavior is not happening
<Timewarper> apwbdjp, by the way  some told me
<Timewarper> dd if=/dev/urandom | pv | dd of=/dev/sdb
<Timewarper> what the f is that?
<aeon-ltd> m_fulder: because there is only one GRUB likely it can't find the other partition's OS, what version is it?
<vivian> fdisk -l doesn't show the usb drive there and disk utility either
<m_fulder> aeon-ltd both versions are 11.10
<aeon-ltd> m_fulder: unrelated but, why would you want 2 of the same?
<david028> Hi I installed ubuntu alongside windows and would like to start new with a fresh install. I have been told to run gparted on the livecd and destroy the linux and swap partitions and leave them formated. Then reinstall from the CD. Is destroy mean delete? I have ext4, and linux swap inside extended. Do I delete extended too?
<m_fulder> aeon-ltd I will delete the first one later on .. but have it as backup and want to copy some files into my new installation
<aeon-ltd> david028: you don't have to delete the swap, you can re-use the swap partition
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, I never heard of pv, but if it's a way to measure the size of that data that flows through it, then it might be a clever idea
<Timewarper> apwbdjp, from googling it seems to monitor data through a pipeline
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, right! pv is a pipeviewer, whatever data it recieves, it'll output it back to the next pipe, but will also print (through stderr I believe) the size of the datas that are flowing through it
<Timewarper> you redirect data through that
<david028> aeon-ltd: ok thanks but I should destroy whats on it? I dont realy understand /dev/sda2 extended contains ext4 and swap. Should I delete /dev/sda2 extended or just the ext4 linux part
<Timewarper> its also better cause it has a progress bar an ETA
<Timewarper> USR1 doesnt afaik
<aeon-ltd> m_fulder: okay have you tried running 'update-grub'?
<david028> aeon-ltd: if I delete will it stay formated? It just changes to unallocated no longer mentions ext4. I havent commited anything yet
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, I'd find it weird that it has a progress bar, since it doesn't know the size of the hard drive
<m_fulder> aeon-ltd update-grub on my frist OS partition?
<Timewarper> apwbdjp, thats according to the command description from a linux site
<Timewarper> i dont know maybe its for special cases
<bfreis> Hey, my system crashes after a few minutes when I press the Enter key, once perr boot. It goes back to the graphical login screen. I've seen that the first terminal (ctrl+alt+1) gets loaded of junk characters. It seems that what I'm seeing is exactly this bug back from 2009: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/396226 . It wasn't happening on Natty, it started happening on Oneiric!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396226 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "GDM logs out after some minutes of typing on the keyboard" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<cablop> damn
<aeon-ltd> david028: it changes to unallocated, all data will be destroyed/deleted. you can probably just delete the ext4 part then when choosing a swap partition just choose the existing one
<javier_faj> is it normal "Tx excessive retries:1992"?
<cablop> no screensaver in gnome3? are they crazy? are they... ahem... nazi?
<Timewarper> apwbdjp, but you can measure the ETA + make a % done  from the output of USR1
<Timewarper> so maybe it calculates those by itself
<aeon-ltd> m_fulder: yes if that partition has GRUB on it, or if separate /boot partition, the first will do
<Timewarper> also USR1 spits kb/s of dd
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, You can measure it because you know the size of the hard drive, so you know how much left there is to be done
<david028> aeon-ltd: ok thanks i will do that. Should I leave "swapon" or "swapoff"?
<m_fulder> aeon-ltd sec will try that on soon :)
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, even dd doesn't know that until /dev/sdb says it's full
<Timewarper> good point
<aeon-ltd> david028: what? that will be irrelevant when you aren't booted in and using the sawp
<aeon-ltd> *swap
<bfreis> How can I add "Oneiric" to the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/396226 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396226 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "GDM logs out after some minutes of typing on the keyboard" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Timewarper> apwbdjp, also i think piping through pv will maybe make an already slow proccess, even slower
<kcw45> as an alternative to dd, there is also dcfldd.  i believe this has a progress bar
<Timewarper> i will just use the signal USR1 when i need to check
<Timewarper> thanks
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, pv is estetically better, refreshes better and is faster to do, but I believe asking dd about what it's doing is better
<bfreis> looks like some kind of regression
<apwbdjp> Timewarper, anytime
<david028> aeon-ltd: ok just that the tutorial I had mentioned turning it off from the live cd. http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reinstallation
<reisio> Timewarper: didn't catch if anyone said, pv is an app that gives you a progress bar
<aeon-ltd> david028: heh alright then.
<Timewarper> reisio, well yes but if i use it in dd
<Timewarper> it cant know the % of progress
<reisio> Timewarper: you know how big the disk is
<Timewarper> yes but i think dd doesnt provide that information
<reisio> it doesn't really matter, for any remotely high capacity disk, it's going to take a long long time
<reisio> you won't be watching it
<reisio> just tag && echo -e '\a' on the end or the like
<reisio> && mplayer annoyingmusic
<apwbdjp> reisio, I like that ^^ Never thought of it!
<Bullworth> hello ?
<reisio> hi
<Bullworth> ha lol ok it works
<Bullworth> is my first time on irc since looong time
<reisio> ah
<Bullworth> can i ask questions here about using an ubuntu server ?
<reisio> but I'm your imaginary friend
<reisio> sure
<Bullworth> :D
<Bullworth> lol
<ZekeS> !ask | Bullworth
<ubottu> Bullworth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ZekeS> :3
<Bullworth> Im total rookie on using linux and i have started my journey in this
<Bullworth> now i know in DOS you could make pagebreaks when using the command to list a directory
<Nikodean> Hello.
<Bullworth> how do create pagebreaks in aloong diectory listing
<Jordan_U> Bullworth: ls | less
<Nikodean> I am now in Ubuntu 11.10 for the first time, and I don't know how to create new panels in this new interface? I really need to. Help?
<Bullworth> ill try that :)
<kcw45> Bullworth, "ls -l" (that's an 'el') will give you even more detail and line break the output for you
<Bullworth> ow dear
<Bullworth> Jordan ?
<Bullworth> how do i get out of that
<Bullworth> it ended with <END>
<kcw45> Bullworth, hit q on keyboard
<Bullworth> lol
<Bullworth> tnx
<Alia1> How do I disable appmenu in Oneiric for a specific application? APPMENU_PROXY does nothing , APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH works.
<eHAPPY> whats the command to show numeric ACL ?
 * angiolucci 
<alnewkirk> is there a way to load my web browser first like the chromebook?
<eHAPPY> you mean with no "OS" ?
<alnewkirk> sorta
<alnewkirk> I want the OS there, just lazy-load it
<alnewkirk> or similar
<reisio> you can have chromium start by default quite easily
<Bullworth> is there also another way the just ls | less to display a lonng directory listing (eg. break it up as loong things fit on the visible screen) and with columns or something
<Nikodean> I cannot even find the software that is installed, I only see a few programs in the big launcher to the left of the screen. Could someone please help me? I can't do anything
<alnewkirk> reisio, can I close it and use the OS easily?
<reisio> alnewkirk: course why wouldn't you be able to
<reisio> alnewkirk: http://shuffleos.com/3629/how-to-make-applications-auto-startup-for-all-users-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<alnewkirk> wait, chromium is just the browser
<alnewkirk> doh
<reisio> right
<alnewkirk> okay, basically I'd like my laptop to boot as quickly as possible, like the chromebook which essentially only loads the relevent bits needed for the browser
<eHAPPY> then get syslinux and install only a browser
<escott> alnewkirk, at the point at which the browser is ready to use there isn't much that hasnt started
<jrogge> hey i accidentally removed the side bar in my home folder thingy, so now i have to manually go through the whole directory to get somewhere, does anyonw know how i can put the sidebar back in?
<alnewkirk> okay, I see
<alnewkirk> thanks guys
<reisio> alnewkirk: they just use a great big initrd and a cut-down X AFAIK
<crca> Occupy computing channel #occupytools
<Jordan_U> crca: Please don't advertise other channels here.
<crca> np
<jrogge> anyone know?
<eHAPPY> view > sidebar
<eHAPPY> or F9
<jrogge> thanks!
<jrogge> thank you so much! that was frustrating me a lot, herp a derp. i guess i need to start looking at that panel at the top more
<jrogge> thanks again, bye!
<m_fulder> aeon-ltd thanks a lot :D it worked!
<patrick> oi]
<mihnea> hello all.. it's my first time here.
<smf> welcome :)
<Guest63715> patrick queiroz
<mihnea> so.. if i have problems with ubunt I can ask here and maybe someone will answer ?
<reisio> mihnea: yup
<mihnea> nice
<Guest63715> ililiili[
<Guest63715> ikhi
<Guest63715> jo
<Guest63715> [hpjo´oj
<FloodBot1> Guest63715: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mihnea> guys. what irc client do you use?.. i never used one in 10 years.. and it was on windows ofc
<kcw45> mihnea, i like xchat
<eHAPPY> mirc, bitchx, irssi, xchat
<szal> !ot | mihnea
<ubottu> mihnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mihnea> ok. this one i got
<reisio> mihnea: XChat is the most popular graphical one
<Guest2919> isnt there an option to change this on ubuntu?
<reisio> Guest2919: this what?
<Guest2919> sorry reisio. ill explain again. my friend used up his last option of changing the dvd region on windows. now the dvd player doesnot play dvds. i tried installing ubuntu to circumvent this, but dvds fo not play here either. is there a solution to this on ubuntu?
<reisio> Guest2919: mmmmm, dunno
<reisio> Guest2919: try dd'ing it maybe
<escott> Guest2919, no its in the firmware. some drives allow you to change the region to an "unspecified region" but if yours doesn't you can mail the brick to the mpaa
<usr13> !dvd | Guest2919
<ubottu> Guest2919: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mihnea> i don't think so... as i know the region thing is burned into the dvd somehow...
<mihnea> (dvd player)
<Guest2919> reisio, what is dd-ing?
<escott> Guest2919, its not relevant to your question
<reisio> dd if=/dev/dvd of=path/to/dvdimage.dd
#ubuntu 2012-11-19
<Zetsumei> Hello, looking for a quick bit of help with dnsmasq does not seem to come back with a dns but gives dhcp out fine and everything just can't find a website.
<JemSoft> Zetsumei, maybe I can help.
<JemSoft> private me a message.
<brandon420> dr_willis, it just says "establising connectino to pulseaudio. please wait." Should i also mention that i am currently listening to music...
<hash_> under sound it shows Dummy Output
<KM0201> brandon420: is pulseaudio even installed?
<dr_willis> dident you say you had no sound earlier?
<brandon420> KM0201, Shouldn't it be by default?
<KM0201> brandon420: i think so... try sudo apt-get install pulseaudio   see if it installs... that looks like it's not installed
<hash_> yes i have no sound
<brandon420> dr_willis, I stated that i had to download/use gnome alsa mixer to change my volume.
<brandon420> oh
<brandon420> opps
<dr_willis> brandon420:  so? whats the actual issue then?
<walterwoj> can anyone recomend a dynamic dns cleint that works? (ddclient has a bug)
<Evil_Eric> http://imm.io/M92H
<brandon420> dr_willis, i would like pulse audio to work correctly. So that i can use system>sounds so control my audio
<sheerun> dr_willis: kostkon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/449932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449932 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "gdebi should support installing more than one package" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<sheerun> ubottu: :)
<sheerun> It sucks so much
<sheerun> This is 2010 ticket
<brandon420> KM0201, brandon420@brandon420-M-7315U:~$ pulseaudio
<brandon420> E: [pulseaudio] module-ladspa-sink.c: Master sink not found
<brandon420> E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-ladspa-sink" (argument: "sink_name=ladspa_output.mbeq_1197.mbeq master= plugin=mbeq_1197 label=mbeq control=-30.0,-30.0,-30.0,-30.0,-30.0,-30.0,-30.0,-30.0,-30.0,0.0,0.0,0.0,0.0,0.0,0.0"): initialization failed.
<brandon420> =/
<KM0201> brandon420: did you run the command i told you?
<brandon420> sorry guys, thought that would be only two lines
<brandon420> yeah
<brandon420> apt-get install pulseaudio, and it is installed, and the latest version
<kostkon> brandon420, close all the apps that you are running that produce audio. They are blocking pulseaudio
<KM0201> brandon420: post #2?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642262
<kostkon> brandon420, then try to start pulseaudio again, by just giving: pulseaudio -D
<brandon420> kostkon, "Deamon sartup failed."
<kostkon> brandon420, :/
<brandon420> KM0201, But shouldn't I delete the alsa folder (there isn't one) since I am trying to use pulse as my default?
<KM0201> brandon420: if you're trying to use pulse, why on earth do you have alsa installed?
<KM0201> that's like getting a drivers license so you can ride a bike
<brandon420> I have no idea.
<dr_willis> err.. Pulse uses alsa..
<KM0201> ok, i stand corrected
<KM0201> so just delete /.pulse
<dr_willis> ;)
<brandon420> All of this started when i set my sound to come out of my hdmi
<kostkon> brandon420, what's the output of:  fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<kostkon> KM0201, pulse sits on top of alsa
<KM0201> kostkon: yeah, so i see
<brandon420> kostkon, nothing.
<brandon420> I am going to restart real fast to see if deleting that folder worked. brb
<kostkon> brandon420, try:  pulseaudio -D -vv
<kostkon> ok
<walterwoj> Any thoughts on any alternative to ddclient since it is broke in 12.04?
<brandon420> that worked. =)
<brandon420> Thank you guys <3
<KM0201> all it was was a configuration issue apparently
<dr_willis> walterwoj:  find a ppa or use source to ise a newer version?
<KM0201> deleting /.pulseaudio and restarting, simply set it to default
<brandon420> Hmms, I wonder what I did.
<KM0201> well, you said it started when you were messing w/ hdmi...
<brandon420> I only noticed it after I took my laptop and watched a movie downstairs
<brandon420> well, now I know what todo when/if it happens next time.
<walterwoj> I tried the ppa install but it didn't fix it, even the nightly build had no effect because of a perl-sha1 issue with freedns
<helo> is natty unsupported now?
<kostkon> helo, yes
<KM0201> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<KM0201> nope
<helo> i put it on a friend's laptop, and it has worked perfectly for quite some time :)
<KM0201> oh i thought you said "supported"... sorry
<KM0201> helo: unsupported doesn't mean doesn't work
<helo> but she doesn't know anything about linux, but the update manager is bugging her about updating
<helo> errr "and the upd"
<dr_willis> that can be disabled.
<dr_willis> but its most likely a good idea to upgrade to a supported release
<helo> it's probably better to just put her on precise...
<kostkon> helo, yes
<helo> should i back up ~ and do a fresh install, or just use update manager or apt to update it in place?
<simplew> anyone here that can help with launchpad?
<jCuber> !ask | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ubuntu-BR> hi, im trying install ubuntu, but, in Install screen, not show /dev/sda (HD), but just /dev/sdb (usb drive).  What I need do for show /dev/sda ?
<walterwoj> dr_willis: where would one find a guide for compiling from source to see if that fixes this issue?
<KM0201> helo: i'd backup and reinstall 12.04  otherwise, you'll have to go 11.04>11.10>12.04
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<dr_willis> walterwoj:  you can use the apt-get build-dep packagename to pull in needed dev packages for anything n the repos. then just grab the source and  go the  ./configure,, make, make install route
<KM0201> Ubuntu-BR: sounds like it's not recognizing your sata channel for some reason.. check your BIOS and see if you can set it from "SATA" to "IDE"
<dr_willis> or use that tool to make debs from the soruce
<simplew> i have uploaded a package in ppa but i did delete it, now i cant upload a new one, i get an email saying the upload failed, how can now see the package version-release of the deleted package to be sure im uploading an incremented release of that package?
<walterwoj> dr_willis: will that give me newer source than I get by default in the prebuilt packages?
<dr_willis> if you download the latest source.. it will. ;)
<helo> KM0201: thanks
<walterwoj> way over my head here...lol
<dr_willis> there some reason you need the latest?
<Ubuntu-BR> KM0201: Ok, I'll.  Now, I'm do an physical format.
<KM0201> Ubuntu-BR: i wouldn't completely format the drive in case there's a problem... at least you'll still have windows
<xbskid_> How would I go about getting a list of available indicators?
<dr_willis> xbskid_:  askubuntu.com has a question with a listing of indicator-applets
<Ubuntu-BR> KM0201: but, I run ubuntu-live and Nautilus show /dev/sda, show all files, no problem...  show everything...  but in Install screeen, Not Show /dev/sda, just /dev/sdb
<dr_willis> search for indicator applet, and sort by 'votes'  should be the top item
<KM0201> Ubuntu-BR: hmm, now that is weird
<xbskid> dr_willis: That's not what I'm looking for; I'm looking for a list of indicators installed on my system
<wolfmitchell> I'm using Ubuntu Server 12.04 and I installed xinit, but when I do xinit, I get that I can't run the X server. When I try to run it as root, I get that it is a suid-root program and I can't run it as root. How would I fix this?
<dr_willis> xbskid:   Not sure then.
<dr_willis> wolfmitchell:  why are you running xinit? what are you needing to do>?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> :D
<jCuber> helli
<jCuber> *o
<wolfmitchell> dr_willis, it's a VPS and I want to start using this: https://love2d.org (it won't run on my local computer)
<mattwj2002> I am playing around with despotify :)  high quality music from the cli....crazy man
<gunarm1> is there any list of all the packages you have to manually install to get gnome desktop without the games and email and chat and rhythmbox and shotwell and simplescan and all that stuff in the metapackage
<wolfmitchell> gunarm1, see apt-cache search gnome
<dr_willis> vps's often run their own  'variant' of ubuntu. some times with goofy settings/issues. ;(
<KM0201> Ubuntu-BR: is it set up in RAID?
<Ubuntu-BR> KM0201: very weird, I install Ubuntu in several micros; but this is crazy... I do this:  1) Gparted = (a) remove all partitions and (b) create from scratch 3 partitions.  2) restart and Windows Continue!!!  not delete...
<wolfmitchell> dr_willis, would there be a way to get it to work?
<gunarm1> wolfmitchell, this is interesting but i'm more looking for a list of a few packages to be able to log into the desktop and have the system tools and maybe firefox
<Ubuntu-BR> KM0201: is a Notebook Sony Vaio SVT131a11l
<KM0201> Ubuntu-BR: like i said, i'd check your bios, and try changing the hard drives from "SATA" to "IDE" (or it may say "ATA")
<Ubuntu-BR> KM0201: very crazy..  nautlis show everything...  and Ubuntu install not show /dev/sda...  and I use this same installation yesterday, no problem.
<KM0201> Ubuntu-BR: i've given you the only suggestion i know... i don't know.
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Any clue regarding http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1369135/?
<west> How do I point my main menu Web Browser icon and popup menu from bottom of screen, to point to Chromium by default.
<Ubuntu-BR> thank you ;)
<almoxarife> west: if you type alt-f2 and type in 'default' does default applications show up?
<eamon> How do I make a Facebook account?
<eamon> It says I need a special e-mail address.
<eamon> What kind of e-mail address do I need?
<xbskid> eamon: Trust me when I say you are better off avoiding Facebook altogether.
<almoxarife> eamon: a real one?
<eamon> Ubuntu V 12.10
<eamon>  http://puu.sh/1rLSf
<Bl4cklisted> eamon: You want in on a CIA database?
<manx_> join #ubuntu-cn
<almoxarife> eamon: what xbskid said :)
<eamon> I want to read some comments. It says I need to log in.
<gunarm1> Bl4cklisted, do you think we have much choice in that?
<Bl4cklisted> gunarm1: You can at least avoid using FB
<west> almoxarife, no window opens up when i enter default
<almoxarife> eamon: yes, you would need an account to read all the comments, or you can use 'cache' perhaps from google search
<almoxarife> west: no window when you click alt-f2 ?
<west> yes when i enter alt f2 but when i enter defaul in that little window all i get a red circle with a horizontal white line.
<west> alt 2 opens up the application finder.
<almoxarife> west: you need to get to 'system settings and within it to 'default applications' there you set your browser to what ever you like, that should have your icon click force 'chromium' to start
 * almoxarife uses kde so app/util names may differ
<mistaknly> filesystem question
<zivester> is there something special to be done to get a USB ethernet adapter to work under 12.10? X1 Carbon ultrabook with the Lenovo USB->Ethernet adapter
<xbskid-> []]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<west> almoxarife, ok
<doug__> How do you get your computer statistics to show up? (Memory, cpu, vram, etc) I'm using Xubintu 12
<jrib> doug__: show up where?
<almoxarife> doug__: alt-f2 , type 'monitor' , do you get something in response like 'system monitor' ?
<doug__> I'm trying to view statistics of my hardware
<doug__> for example, how much Vram I have
<jrib> doug__: try gnome-system-monitor
<almoxarife> doug__: i dont see sysmonitor doing that,
<jrib> doug__: erm, you may not have that on xubuntu
<almoxarife> doug__: type 'info' instead
<doug__> type it where?
<almoxarife> doug__: alt-f2
<Jordan_U> mistaknly: All flavors of Ubuntu use the same kernel, base system, and repositories (differences are just in the default set of installed packages). Write support is only available for journaled hfs+, exfat support isn't great but can be made to work, all other forms of FAT have great support, as does ntfs (though there is no fsck for ntfs, ntfs filesystem repair must be done from Windows).
<mistaknly> the jordan
<mistaknly> thx jordan
<Jordan_U> mistaknly: You're welcome.
<mistaknly> I just want to be able to run all the disks like Knoppix does on an installed ubuntu minimal system
<brian__> is their a website or a book that teaches how to compile Ubuntu from source code
<iuser> do we need such thing?
<mistaknly> I have to support Macs and windows machines and setup samba
<iuser> i compiled qemu from source with gold-like options, no issues at all
<mistaknly> So I have removable usb drives with hfs and exfat partitions that I need to use to transfer files to another location.
<mistaknly> Knoppix works great but only as a LiveCD
<yeats> brian__: Ubuntu is a distribution, not just a single program - if you're looking for building a Linux system from source, check out Linux From Scratch
<iuser> knoppix is old-school nowadays
<Laibsch> I've just upgraded to precise from lucid and fonts are looking awful. Notice how the spacing in http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2012-11-19_01_31_40-5iqMWviI.png is completely off.
<iuser> for example, knoppix doesn't support file-based persistence
<Laibsch> What's wrong and how do I fix this?  Fonts are bad in a number of places.
<almoxarife> brian__: when you are done looking for source build, look also at 'checkinstall'
<almoxarife> !checkinstall | brian__
<ubottu> brian__: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<mistaknly> iuser, ok you got me, I have to look that up....(file-based persistence)
<iuser> i have merged several advanced and lightweight live usb distros into one ufd
<mistaknly> Well I'm not using sql or xml, does that help. I just storing files.  I was doing to do a minimal "network" install.
<iuser> so, i have many choices. no persistence, partition-based persistence or file-based persistence
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how i can find out how /dev/sdc2 is connected (e.g. usb, or sata, etc)
<almoxarife> iuser: i am not sure how what you have done helps mistaknly
<iuser> and on-demand package installation.... and other advanced features you don't know
<iuser> and everything is copy-2-ram
<almoxarife> iuser: better yet, this is not your floor show
<almoxarife> iuser: take it to -chat
<joker_> help me !  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1369193/
<joker_> i'm trying to install nautilus-3.7.1
<almoxarife> joker_: root@bt?
<blackshirt> nautilus file explorer, ? Its included by default
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how i can mount: /dev/sde1       917G  345G  526G  40% /media/New Volume
<joker_> almoxarife: bt:hostname
<joker_> almoxarife: can you solve me my problem
<bonhoeffer> of course i can mount it -- but i can't cd into it
<bonhoeffer> cd:cd:10: permission denied: /media/New Volume
<joker_> almoxarife: i'm trying to install nautilus-3.7.1 , during ./configure , it gave me that error
<bonhoeffer> i'm not even sure what filesystem it is
<almoxarife> joker_: no i cant, other than pointing out the obvious, Package requirements (exempi-2.0 >= 2.1.0) were not met <-- it wants something it cant find, get it
<brandon420> Is there any way to automaticlly upload screen shots that i take to my personal server?
<brandon420> automatically* i fail.
<bonhoeffer> is there gui to mount i could try?
<almoxarife> brandon420: ftp on a cron job?
<bonhoeffer> oh it is a GPT partition
<Evil_Eric> mmmm cron
<Butcho> anyone help me create a grub2 menu entry for my SciLinux 6.3 install ?
<brandon420> almoxarife, would that upload it as soon as i took it?
<znusgy> hello -- i've booted from a live cd of 12.04 and tried to resize a partition, and it's been going for more an hour now; but i see the wait cursor, and resize2fs is taking 100% cpu, so should i assume it's still making progress?
<almoxarife> brandon420: no, unless the cron was set to 'seconds apart' , there may be other methods, i just thought cron would be easy, some sort of watchdog maybe?
<brandon420> znusgy, how big of a resize?
<znusgy> brandon420: 1 tb to 200 gb
<brandon420> almoxarife, there has to be a tool or application for this, i am going to do some more googling.
<Marduuk> I was wondreing if anyone can help me with ubuntu server 21.10? all of my php pages display as source code
<almoxarife> brandon420: google is our friend :)
<brandon420> Marduuk, sudo apt-get insall php5
<ctitguy_> hello
<brandon420> znusgy, i would say that it is still working.
<ctitguy_> Good evening everyone
<brandon420> I would just watch the resource usage, you will be able to tell if it freezes.
<brandon420> hey ctitguy_
<ctitguy_> Current have a Macpro W/ geforce 8800GT
<ctitguy_> Looking for some assistance in drivers
<znusgy> brandon420: that's great, thank you
<ctitguy_> Anyone have experience with tis combo
<Marduuk> brandon420 it has php5.4 installed
<ctitguy_> getting an error when running driver that X needs to be stopped
<Butcho> How do I get grub2 to see another linux partition? I have sdb1 and sdb2 as my ubuntu 12.10, and sdb3 and sdb5 as my scilinux partition.
<ctitguy_> How can I stop X without killing everything?
<Butcho> ctitguy_, Ctrl-Alt+F1
<Bustacap> I have a laptop that's a dual core, with 2gb of ram and it's constantly running at 100% cpu. System manager shows that whatever process is running is using 100% cpu. What is the cause of this?
<brandon420> ctitguy_, to get back f7 is where you are now.
<walterwoj> Is there a complete LAMP package I can install in one go?
<brandon420> ctitguy_, http://youtu.be/MShbP3OpASA?hd=1&t=49m39s
<brandon420> Marduuk, give me one second.
<Marduuk> works now that i reinstalled php
<brandon420> lol, i figured it was something dealing with php5
<blackshirt> what is copyright, copyleft mean in opensource world ?
<Dice-Man> hello backshirt
<brandon420> pirate dat shit?
<blackshirt> hello dice-man, do you know it ?
<Dice-Man> blackshirt: huh i barely switch on my computer
<xangua> !ot | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brandon420> blackshirt, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyleft
<blackshirt> dice-man,
<Dice-Man> yes
<Marduuk> what is the best webadmin for ubuntu?
<brandon420> When asking questions, http://google.com is a good place to start. I mean that in the nicest way possible. (googled copyleft and that was the first link)
<brandon420> Marduuk, What do you want to admin?
<brandon420> myphpadmin is nice
<brandon420> oh, lol. webmin is out there. Or putty and google.
<somsip> !webadmin | Marduuk
<Jordan_U> !lamp | walterwoj
<ubottu> walterwoj: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<somsip> !info webadmin
<ubottu> Package webadmin does not exist in quantal
<Marduuk> want something like cpanel and whm for ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> can i mount with gparted -- i can't find the option anywhere
<Nickwiz> What is the default groups for Ubuntu 12.10?
<brandon420> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in quantal
<bonhoeffer> hmm. .. i installed gparted to mount gpt partition, but there is no 'mount' option in gparted
<bonhoeffer> i'll read up, study or try in any way to get this working, or go to another room if this is not the right place
<bonhoeffer> i'm pretty frustrated, trying to get to my disk
<Nickwiz> Anyone using ubuntu 12.10 willing to post result of $ groups? Lost all groups.
<gustav__> What's a preferred DNS server? Safe and fast?
<DaemonicApathy> gustav__: Google's seems to work pretty well.
<gustav__> I mean a daemon. Such as bind.
<bkc_> gustav__: 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4
<iuser> anycast is insecure
<walterwoj> is thera clever way to mount /var/www/ to /storage/ so that it is accessable under the samba share I already have?
<gustav__> Which is better, kvm or xen?
<iuser> i take kvm because it's free
<gustav__> Xen is free too.
<iuser> free != freedom
<gustav__> What is freedom then?
<iuser> hmm, it's a long long story
<alusion> Measuring programming progress by lines of code is like measuring aircraft building progress by weight.
<gustav__> Both are GPL v2? Yes?
<IdleOne> it is an off topic subject to discuss in this channel. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for "conversation" and keep this channel free for support related comments.
<gustav__> I am trying to decide between VM environments and DNS server, how is that not a support subject?
<IdleOne> gustav__: you asked what freedom was. I was replying to that.
<gustav__> That was a question involved in this support discussion. Are you trolling me?
<IdleOne> gustav__: I am telling you to keep your questions and comments Ubuntu support related.
<gustav__> IdleOne: And I am.
<IdleOne> Also please drop the adversarial attitude
<gustav__> Me?
<IdleOne> yes, you.
<gustav__> You are picking on me! :O
<gustav__> This is outrageous.
<walterwoj> is there clever way to mount /var/www/ to /storage/ so that it is accessible under the samba share I already have?
<ssfdre38> how can i check how much disk space is left via term
<willdabeast> does anyone know if there is a linux version of adobe flash encoder?
<bkc_> ssfdre38: df
<jrib> ssfdre38: df -h
<Nickwiz> What is the default groups for default user in Ubuntu 12.10?
<jrib> Nickwiz: grep EXTRA_GROUPS /etc/adduser.conf
<Nickwiz> thank you very much.
<jrib> Nickwiz: actually, that's commented so I guess there may not be any :)
<sandba553r> yup yup yup uhuh uhuh
<Yuri-Yang> Hello, is there a way that i run a shell script automatically when my system startup?
<jrib> Yuri-Yang: what kind of shell script?
<Nickwiz> jrib: looks kind of strange. Tought lpadmin, adm etc. was part of default groups (as in groups user has after install.)
<jrib> Nickwiz: create a new user and see
<jrib> Nickwiz: I think most of those groups aren't necessary anymore and stuff gets handled by polkit instead.  Not sure
<Nickwiz> jrib: yes, did so, that user would have same groups as the "default" one? There is no extra magic done to that first born?
<jrib> Nickwiz: there is magic done to the first one
<Nickwiz> managed to remove user from all groups using an install script.
<Yuri-Yang> it's just a very simply script in which i "killall" the ibus-daemon and then re-boot it again. the icon of ibus-daemon often disappear and i need to kill it and reboot it via terminal. i wanna do it in the very beginning
<jrib> Nickwiz: just make sure you're in sudo.  Should be fine
<Nickwiz> Guess I'll keep an extra eye on logs etc for a while.
<jrib> !startup | Yuri-Yang
<ubottu> Yuri-Yang: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jrib> Nickwiz: my user is in the groups you see commented in adduser.conf but my install is very old (many upgrades)
<Yuri-Yang> thx jrib, i ll check that out
<sandba553r> cant you just add something to the usr .bashrc file?
<jrib> sandba553r: that's probably not ideal
<sandba553r> just a guess
<bonhoeffer> gpt sucks! wow -- this is hard stuff
<darren> 没有中文 频道嘛
<IdleOne> !cn | darren
<ubottu> darren: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sandba553r> anyone know what an http 2.0 server would be doing running on a windows machine by port 5357, if u put 127.0.0.1:5357 in a browser you get an http reply "error 503  service unavailable"
<jrib> sandba553r: not an ubuntu question...
<sandba553r> ya, nm
<sandba553r> sorry found it opened  on my windows partition, freaked out
<hillshum> Why does my /etc/resolv.conf point to 127.0.1.1?
<sandba553r> jrib: do you know of a windows channel?
<jrib> sandba553r: ##windows
<sandba553r> ty
<bonhoeffer> i mounted the volume, but get You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "New Volume".
<darlin> hi
<_Linda> help
<_Linda> me
<cfhowlett> !details|_Linda:
<ubottu> _Linda:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fishscene> Greetings. Feel free to ask a question.
<DieGuiTo> Help shell free
<jrib> !ot | DieGuiTo
<ubottu> DieGuiTo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KI4RO> .
<Krywk> Hello people. This is my question: I need to record video and sound from a Logitech c270 Webcam with VLC, from the command line. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10. How do I accomplish this?
<Krywk> I managed to record it from the graphical interface, but I need it from the command line
<xbskid> Krywk: Trying to spy on someone? :)
<almoxarife> Krywk: tried 'man vlc' in terminal?
<Krywk> xbskid, no.
<Krywk> almoxarife, Haven't tried that, I tried vlc --help
<almoxarife> Krywk: man vlc may be more informative
<Krywk> almoxarife, trying that
<Krywk> I could also use ffmpeg, but I get ALSA buffer XRUNs
<Krywk> which cut the audio out
<Krywk> Thing is, I have to record video and audio from a webcam, from the command line.
<Nickwiz> According to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1#General the group "admin" as been removed; I notice the group is not present in 12.10. But it also say that "However, for backwards compatibility, admin group members are still recognized as administrators" - does this mean that a clone of sudo to admin should be used if admin is needed, or is there no need for the admin group  - and "magic" is done low level?
<Nickwiz> Nah. Do not know what I was thinking. Forget it.
<Krywk> VLC has given me great results with the GUI.
<Krywk> But I need to accomplish this with the command line.
<Krywk> And there doesn't seem to be a 'capture' method for v4l2://
<Krywk> And also that captures no sound.
<jibcage> Hi, I'm on a gentoo installation but I can't get my trackpad to work. I've noticed, however, that it works on an ubuntu live usb session. Can anybody here help me out? The people over at #gentoo are stumped.
<TadekMocarzzzz> i hate php co,mpany niggers, why they made something that shitty like Bitch PHP nigger
<almoxarife> Krywk: in the gui, the 'show me more' option shows the command line options part, assuming you can get video via the gui then you will have the line to use in command line
<Xabster> Why does Ubuntu 12.10 come with an "Amazon" link in the menu?!
<cfhowlett> !ops|TadekMocarzzzz:
<ubottu> TadekMocarzzzz:: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<jibcage> owned.
<Krywk> almoxarife: YES! THANK YOU!
<almoxarife> Krywk: :)
<talpur> hi comunity...by default unix install packages at which path..for example in windows mostly deafult will be ..c\program files\softwarename
<superfake123> could someone please tell me what login manager this is http://i.imgur.com/3p1bg.jpg
<Nickwiz> Xabster: It's an unity thing and utterly completely widely fundamental breach of sanity.
<Xabster> on the surface: I agree
<Xabster> but why
<Xabster> did they get money for it?
<jrib> !fhs | talpur
<ubottu> talpur: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<jrib> talpur: why do you ask?
<Nickwiz> Xabster: do not use Unity and hasn't looked much at it, but ie this makes me wonder: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/31/canonical_slammed_eef/
<talpur> i want to locate the directory of installed packgae to access help file inside...I installed cscope ,it has done successfuly now i want to access its xcsope directory to access some help file to understand it....
<Xabster> Nickwiz: gnome user?
<talpur> I use "find / -type d -name directory" but could find
<jrib> talpur: documentation should end up in /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE.  But the command « dpkg -L PACKAGE » will reveal to you all files that PACKAGE installed
<usr13> talpur: man xcsope
<usr13> talpur: or:  http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man1/xscope.1.html
<talpur> jrib: usr13: thanks i  try
<usr13> NP
<superfake123> could someone please tell me what login manager this is http://i.imgur.com/3p1bg.jpg
<almoxarife> superfake123: its your login, you tell us
<dumb0t> hello, i have a question...how can i auto replace a text in a file via cmd?
<superfake123> I have no idea D:
<dumb0t> i mean terminal*
<superfake123> I don't know what I did but it just popped up after a reboot lol. how can I view which it is?
<Nickwiz> Xabster: not landed on any yet. Testing various with varying frequency as Gnome being one of them.
<dumb0t> anyone know?
<wastrel> dumb0t: sed is the answer or perl can do it or various others
<talpur> how I access "usr directory" from GUI
<wastrel> sed -e 's/foo/bar/g' filename > newfile
<dumb0t> can i change just a part of a text in a file with sed??
<KI4RO> Got the Netflix thing downloaded and installed...no video but great audio...any ideas?
<IdleOne> KI4RO: ask the PPA maintainer
<wastrel> you can give sed line numbers
<bkc_> dumb0t: sed
<KI4RO> IdleOne: Okay, thanks, will do
<dumb0t> oh ok, let me check sed MAN
<dumb0t> thank you
<bkc_> s12/foo/bar/g <-- changes 'foo' to 'bar' on line 12... or if it was 12s///f
<bkc_> -f +g
<Sach> Using ubuntu 12.04 and finding it really difficult. Anyway I can stay with this OS, but use the entire feel of 10.04?
<dumb0t> oh
<IdleOne> !notunity | Sach
<ubottu> Sach: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bkc_> dumb0t: don't remember the order, so try non-destructive first :)
<dumb0t> yeah, checking out the manpage of sed
<talpur> hi community how  access "usr directory" from GUI
<usr13> superfake123: Looks like lightdm
<bkc_> talpur: /usr or "user" (as in /home/$USER)
<usr13> talpur: File manager
<p7ank5te7> Hey, I was wondering what way I could calculate the free memory on my computer from command line? I know if I do "cat /proc/meminfo" it tells me I have about 134mb free, but if I run htop, it shows that I have 7059mb free. Is there a way to get the correct reading?
<usr13> talpur: What do you need to do?
<talpur> bkc_: "/usr"
<usr13> p7ank5te7: free
<xangua> p7ank5te7: free -m
<p7ank5te7> usr13, when I do that, it's the same as meminfo.
<talpur> usr13: I want to reach at "/usr/share/doc/cscope" through GUI
<usr13> p7ank5te7: Yep.
<p7ank5te7> Both gui and htop read the same, that's why I was like umm?
<bkc_> talpur: press Ctrl+L and you'll get an address-bar where you can type absolute paths in :)
<Sach> ubottu: when searching the software center for "gnome-tweak-tool", it only shows me "Tweak advanced GNOME 3 settings".  Is this what you are referring to?
<ubottu> Sach: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wastrel> the way to calculate available memory is free + cached
<xbskid> Is it a known issue that Pidgin and Ubuntu One don't appear under the messaging indicator?
<usr13> talpur: Use the GUI file manager
<bkc_> Sach: yes, that's what the wiki is refering to :)
<talpur> bkc_: bundle of thanks
<AndroUser2> Hello I have a problem whit a c++ can sombady help me
<bkc_> talpur: no problem :)
<usr13> talpur: How about a GUI terminal?  (What's wrong with that?)
<fishscene> Pidgin isn't integrated and I don't thin u1 has message capabilities
<bkc_> AndroUser2: what kinda problem?
<bkc_> dragos ^
<xbskid> fishscene: I recall in 12.04 that Pidgin, when installed, gained an entry in the messaging indicator; apparently that's not the case anymore?
<fishscene> Hmm.. I don't recall that happening to me pidgin has always operated independent of the integrated messaging system for me :S
<Sach> bkc: I've installed the "gnome-shell" and "gnome-tweak-tool". But where do I find these applications?  Under Applications?
<dragos> Whit an aassigment ..I have to set an array to add 3 positive numbers, but reject negative. It only let me put in a positive no. And add him 3 times
<usr13> Sach: gnome-shell is a Desktop Environment
<dragos> Is any whay sombady can take a look at this ting..give me a sugeation
<Sach> usr13: so how do I use this environment once it is installed?
<fishscene> Each: if you log off, you should have a new environment option.
<usr13> Sach: You should see option for it at the login screen.
<usr13> Sach: I think......
<bkc_> dragos: this is a strict ubuntu support channel, I'd take your question to #c++ (and don't mention that it's a school assingment :P)
<usr13> bkc_: Your giving away IRC secrets!
<bkc_> usr13: :P
<dragos> Bck Haw can I talk whit u? I.m an a phone..at work..
<coolstar> I'm planning on getting a Nexus 4 in the near future. Is Ubuntu for Android supported on it?
<fishscene> Cool star: nothing has been announced. They are still working on bringing Ubuntu to nexus 7
<dragos> Ok. I.m a bit of a noon can somebody direct me to a c++ chanel
<coolstar> dragos: ##c++
<dragos> *nob
<dragos> K
<ColdRush> How would I go about installing pygtk 2.14?  It's required for obkey and I'm a total newb.
<fishscene> Cold, you can search for it: "aptitude search (name here)"
<fishscene> ...might have to install aptitude because it isn't there by default.
<ColdRush> so...
<coolstar> fishscene: apt-cache search...
<ColdRush> apt-get install aptitude?
<coolstar> ColdRush: try apt-cache search
<fishscene> ...nowhere near as clean and nice as aptitude
<coolstar> fishscene: true, true
<ColdRush> I used that, but honestly I have no idea what I'm looking for
<DaemonicApathy> Benefits of aptitude over apt?
<dragos> Ok..it tel me that I need an invitation for #c++ . Any sugestion
<ColdRush> It said I need pygtk 2.14, I don't see that anywhere
<coolstar> DaemonicApathy: aptitude is a client around apt
<xangua> !register | dragos
<coolstar> dragos: ##c++
<ubottu> dragos: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<fishscene> Dragons, you need to register your irc nickname on freenode
<DaemonicApathy> coolstar: What benefit does it offer as such? I only use apt directly.
<Sach> usr: I'm still unable to use the environment that I'm familiar with from 10.04.  I remember using a classic shell.  Do you know how I can get this back?
<coolstar> DaemonicApathy: I use apt directly too, ask fishscene
<ColdRush> Can someone please help me out here...
<superfake123> usr13, isn't lightdm what ubuntu comes with by default?
<fishscene> If apt-cache works for you, then by all means, use it. But I prefer aptitude since the search output is so much easier for me to read and parse.
<gonyere> coldrush: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<superfake123> so basically I somehow just set it to default and lost the unity skin?
<DaemonicApathy> Ahh, understood. Thanks, fishscene.
<gonyere> then open synaptic and look for whatever dependency you need, and install :)
<ColdRush> synaptic as in synaptic package manager?
<ColdRush> thats already installed...
<gonyere> yeah, then open it
<gonyere> search for whatever file you need
<gonyere> right click it, click 'mark for installation' and then apply
<ColdRush> I don't see it :/
<ColdRush> Why do people have to be so vague, especially when they're making a utility for everyone to use.  Not everyone understands the lingo...
<gonyere> what do you need again?
<ColdRush> I'm looking for pygtk 2.14, what do that translate to...
<gonyere> what for?
<ColdRush> obkey
<gonyere> try installing pygtk-dev
<ColdRush> Alright
<gonyere> er python-pygtk2-dev
<ColdRush> Yeah I figured :P
<gonyere> :)
<ColdRush> Never thought getting my brightness keys to work would be this big of a pita
<gonyere> lol
<gonyere> is this your first time installing/using linux?
<ColdRush> I finally got keytouch working and theres a bug that prevents my brightness up from working
<ColdRush> I use crunchbang on my server but I followed guides for that, I'm trying to use this lubuntu netbook as my daily machine though
<ColdRush> It's been rough :(
<gonyere> ahh
<gonyere> i keep thinking about giving lxde a try
<ColdRush> I'm afraid to run gnome, this is a single core atom
<gonyere> yeah
<gonyere> personally, i'm a fan of xfce in the light-weight category
<gonyere> i run xubuntu on my old desktop which my kids use :)
<gonyere> its my backup system when I screw up my laptop :p
<ColdRush> Never tried it
<DaemonicApathy> ColdRush, I broke my brightness hotkeys by accident a few days ago. Here's a simple fix: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174770/is-there-a-way-to-set-a-hotkey-to-change-screen-brightness
<fishscene> I love xubuntu. Too bad the environment interferes and messes up unity.
<gonyere> really fishscene? hows it do that/
<ColdRush> DaemonicApathy, would I be able to do that on a CR48?  I don't have fn or f# keys
<ColdRush> :/
<xbskid> ColdRush: This is what I think of when I read 'gnome': http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt5lB-RoAi4
<ColdRush> they're all funky browser navs
<DaemonicApathy> Use whatever keys you want, once you have xdotool. The only catch is that you need the keycode for it.
<fishscene> I installed the xubuntu environment (forgot the name..) and logged in with it. Then logged in to unity. Half my indicators were from xubuntu interface and my shutdown splash was forever a weird mix of xubuntu and the unity shutdown splash
<ColdRush> xbskid lol what am I watching
<pavlz_> hi
<Sach> using gnome classic in ubuntu 12.04. when I right click apps on my desktop panels (eg: weather) it only shows me "About".  I used to get many options on 10.04.  How do I get these options?
<pavlz_> sorry for the distub and for the off topic i got a news for you: http://dpaste.com/833112
<xbskid> ColdRush: It's an animation by a guy who put out a few books under the 'Grickle' name; it was inspired by Norweigian legends of forest gnomes and spirits, and in turn inspired the Puzzle Agent games.
<ColdRush> I'll have to watch these
<fishscene> Plus, I had two keyboard and two Bluetooth icons. Couldn't seem to de-duplicate them :/ anyway, I wiped it all clean and installed 12.10
<gonyere> sach: gnome "classic" is fallback mode
<gonyere> and not fully functional... it keeps getting worse and will be dropped completely shortly :(
<xbskid> ColdRush: Some personal favorites of mine: We Sing the Forest Electric, Smartest Dog in the World
<ColdRush> DaemonicApathy does it matter that I am using lxde?
<Sach> gonyere: yes, I know...
<gonyere> sach: what are you trying to do specifically?
<xbskid> ColdRush: Sasquatch is cute, and Santa's is good for the holidays. :P
<DaemonicApathy> ColdRush. Not that I know of. If you can find a solution simpler for you, though, awesome.
<ColdRush> DaemonicApathy Well considering I can't even get these python thingys to run, I'm gonna try that
<Sach> gonyere: trying to tweak my desktop panels. eg: add my dictionary app, system monitor graph, etc.
<ColdRush> DaemonicApathy How do I find my keycodes?
<gonyere> sach: ahh, you'd probably be best off installing gnome-shell and looking for extensions to get things the way you want them
<DaemonicApathy> ColdRush: minor mistake on my part. If you use the Ubuntu settings to make the command, you can just hit the key combo you want for it. Mistook the command for the trigger for a minute.
<ColdRush> DaemonicApathy I'm using lubuntu so I'm assuming I'll have issues
<DaemonicApathy> Lubuntu doesn't have a setting for keyboard shortcuts?
<Sach> gonyere: yes, I've just installed gnome-shell.  In 10.04, I used to be able to right click on the desktop menu and see a whole lis of the apps.  This doesnt happpen with gnome-shell in 12.04
<COMBORICO> #info
<gonyere> sach: if your looking for a complete list of all installed apps
<gonyere> in gnome-shell (not fallback mode) go up to activities and then either click on 'applications' in 3.4 or
<gonyere> in 3.6 the bottommost spot in the left hand panel
<ColdRush> DaemonicApathy Not that I know of
<xbskid> Is it just me or does Ubuntu 12 have a habit of forgetting global hotkeys?
<xbskid> I set Lock Screen to Super + L, and I'll hold Super and press L, and whatever window has focus thinks I'm just typing l.
<gonyere> i know theres an extension (though I'm currently drawing a blank) for a traditional drop-down applications menu beside 'activities' as well
<xbskid> And then I go to All Settings > Keyboard, and it's set correctly!
<DaemonicApathy> ColdRush: That's bothersome. Looks like you'd have to edit /home/<user>/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml manually. #lubuntu may be of more help to you. :-/
<xbskid> And then I reconfigure the hotkey and THEN it works.
<Nickwiz> xbskid: wee! Awesome vid :)
<lotuspsychje> im looking to uninstall zeitgeist without trouble for unity, is there a solution already?
<ColdRush> DaemonicApathy I was in there earlier and nobody ever talks...guess I didn't pick a great distro to work with haha
<Sach> gonyere: I don't see Activities.  Where is this?
<gonyere> you need to be in gnome-shell not gnome-classic
<doomlord> has anyone here got 2 graphics nvidia cards working ; i've got a second card showing up as a seperate x-screen, but it doesn't seem to register as part of the desktop. I have multiple monitors in the first card, showing up as a large desktop with the screens positioned ok
<doomlord> NVIDIA X Server Settings - i see "X Screen 0" - with my working monitors - and "X Screen 1". "Enable Xinerama" is ticked
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | doomlord
<ubottu> doomlord: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<usr13> ColdRush: xfce is good...
<matthew0043> yawns
<ColdRush> usr13 do you think my media keys and stuff will work on an xfce remix?
<matthew0043> Any one trying beta 13.10 ubuntu
<usr13> ColdRush: I don't know about remix.  Nor do i know about your media keys.
<MrELusiveness> man winehq is quiet
<usr13> ColdRush: All I know is I'm very well satisfied with xfce
<ColdRush> keytouch makes me want to smash my head in :(
<MrELusiveness> lol
<usr13> ColdRush: xfce is easy to configure and stay's out of your way.
<MrELusiveness> then that would be a headtouch
<doomlord> xrandr only shows me outputs on the first graphics card.
<ColdRush> why does my brightness up key only work when I press my brightness down...
<ColdRush> its like its taunting me because it negates itself
<doomlord> never mind. 4 screens is enough, i dont need 6
<robotdevil> Hello
<lotuspsychje> im looking to uninstall zeitgeist without trouble for unity, is there a solution already?
<matthew0043> wow so many times i try to download ubuntu and getting to work on a eeepc 1025c it WORKING
<matthew0043>  not to many people chat on here do they???
<lotuspsychje> !ot | matthew0043
<ubottu> matthew0043: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c2tarun> matthew0043, wow....
<fishscene> Only when assistance is needed..
<c2tarun> you really are lucky, this is the first time I am seeing so less traffic here :P
<gustav__> Hi, what's probably listening to 53 on a standard 12.10 install? I don't have bind.
<th3j35t3r> lotuspsychje what pkg are installed dpkg -l |grep zeit then purge it like sudo apt-get purge libzeitgeist-1.0-1 python-zeitgeist zeitgeist-core .Just make sure you are using ie 1.0.1
<lotuspsychje> th3j35t3r:you sure it wont conflict unity? cause somebody told me yesterday it might corrupt the new search in dash
<gmachine_24> I attempted to clone the main HD from my music server using Clonezilla. Something went very wrong and most of my 250GB of music is gone from those two drives. Thankfully I still have a third drive with a current copy of the music.
<gmachine_24> I need to clone this drive without another disaster - I only have the one last HD with a full back up.
<lotuspsychje> th3j35t3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1369379/
<gmachine_24> I guess I am also warning people about using Clonezilla. I've used it for years without a problem. But this . . . I will never use it again.
<xangua> lotuspsychje: or you could just disable it in Privacy settings
<th3j35t3r> lotuspsychje it might turn off logging. Then check if the deamon is running  ps -ef |grep zeit then remove the possibility to rw to activity.sqlite  chmod -rw ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite
<lotuspsychje> xangua:i dont like history in my system, i been able to remove zeitgeist without trouble on previous
<nolpek> hi, quick question.  I'm shopping for a pci network adapter (wireless and wired) for my desktop, and I want one that works out-of-the-box with ubuntu.  Any tips?
<heoyea> google it
<lotuspsychje> nolpek:theres an ubuntu page for supported wifi cards
<nolpek> heoyea, thank you so much, you rock.
<nolpek> lotuspsychje, I've checked that page, and I bought one which was listed as supported but in fact was not.
<lotuspsychje> nolpek:some cards might need a tweak like firmware download
<nolpek> lotuspsychje, exactly, and I'm shopping for a card which doesn't need a tweek.
<fishscene> He wants one that works out-of-the-box..
<lotuspsychje> nolpek: i bought sitecome usb adapter and linksys pci recently, the both worked flawless on ubuntu
<nolpek> ok, thx.  I'll check it out
<lotuspsychje> nolpek:what brand did you buy that not work?
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: my Netgear WG311T works with zero effort
<th3j35t3r> nolpek that "google it" is noob talk for "I dont know and I want others to think I badass. Are you going to be doing injection with it? I really like the Alfa AWUS036H (Realtek RTL8187).
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: you know a clean way to remove zeitgeist without messing up unity?
<lotuspsychje> nolpek: try ##hardware aswell
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: just use the privacy config app to make it monitor nothing
<fishscene> !Zeitgeist > fishscene
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: i completly removed zeitgeist with purge on 12.04.1
<nolpek> lotuspsychje,   "Netgear WNA 3100 N-300"  is what didn't work for me.
<lotuspsychje> fishscene: i tryed to add zeitgeist info to the bot, but nobody change yet..
<th3j35t3r> lotuspsychje if you remove the rw from activity.sqlite you should be OK. hmod +rw ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite
<fishscene> Lol. Yea... he is ignorant of that package.
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: so where is the issue if it's gone?
<th3j35t3r> lotuspsychje then remove like this dpkg -l |grep zeit
<th3j35t3r> lotuspsychje then sudo apt-get purge libzeitgeist-1.0-1 python-zeitgeist zeitgeist-core
<nolpek> so here is the link describing the difficulty installing  the wireless adapter:  http://furiouspurpose.me/linux-and-the-wna3100-wireless-adapter/
<nolpek> and here is the ubuntu page which lists it as "plug and play": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#USB
<th3j35t3r> lotuspsychje just make sure you use what you see in dpkg -l|grep zeit
<lotuspsychje> ok ill try
<th3j35t3r> nolpek are you going to be using programs like Rever etc or just "surf"
<gmachine_24> Can anyone help me clone a 250GB hard drive that is not the computer's main drive?
<th3j35t3r> reaver sry
<gmachine_24> Actually, I just need to copy a 500GB partition - which is half full.
<nolpek> well, I'll be just "surfing" i suppose....i dont expect to be doing anything advanced with my internet configuration.
<lotuspsychje> th3j35t3r:cool mate purge worked, its uninstalling all plugins and activity-log-manager
<lotuspsychje> now the final test reboot lol
<th3j35t3r> lotuspsychje yup
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: could use rsync. If the partition is a system partition which you are booted to, you will need to use a liveCD
<th3j35t3r> nolpek then I would go for speed if you dont care about pen testing. Medialink - Wireless N USB Adapter - 802.11n
<th3j35t3r> nolpek works out of the box
<nolpek> th3j35t3r, thanks
<th3j35t3r> nolpek but I am a Alfa nut. If you can get hold of this one. Also works right out of the box  Alfa AWUS050NH
<root___> exit
<nolpek> i'd love to check these out, but surfing websites is hit-or-miss with my internet connection.  which is  strange because irc works fine
<th3j35t3r> nolpek I would turn off IPv6. I really might help.
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: have you tried a different browser?
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: are you using wireless?
<th3j35t3r> nolpek I use Iceweasel.
<xubu> why is handbrake available on xubuntu 32bit, but not 64bit in the software center? i tried to install from the shell and it fail on 64bit, but works on 32bit
<nolpek> ActionParsnip,  no. i haven't tried a different browser.  and both wireless and wired have this issue.  and several other devices have no such problem
<nolpek> (2 laptops and 2 iphones )
<ActionParsnip> xubu: what are you using handbrake for? There may be a 64bit alternative
<xubu> what is the alternative?
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: what wifi chip are you using?
<th3pun15h3r> is there a crunchbang like openbox ubuntu out there besides madbox?
<ActionParsnip> xubu: well, what are you using the app to achieve??
<xubu> converting all video to mp4
<ActionParsnip> th3pun15h3r: install openbox on Ubuntu and use that as your session....
<th3j35t3r> xubu I wrote a program that will compile ffmpeg from git if you care. Might still work. A bit dated http://pastebin.com/NHXrsBxm
<nolpek> ActionParsnip,  02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<nolpek> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<ActionParsnip> xubu: ffmpeg and mencoder can do that....
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: what driver module does it use?
<xubu> th3j35t3r: thanks, i'll give it a try
<bkc_> th3j35t3r: (@openbox) the slimest ubundu-deriv that I know of that has some support is Lubuntu, otherwise you're pretty much on your own :/
<nolpek> ActionParsnip,  i don't know what to look for in lsmod
<ActionParsnip> xubu: ffmpeg -i filename.mp4 -vcodec mpeg4 -acodec ac3 -ar 48000 -ab 192k output.avi
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: sudo lshw -C network
<asilhouette> anyone know of rutilt
<asilhouette> i set a option on it to start on tray, and now it doesn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> xubu: that's the other way, let me re-search
<asilhouette> the rutilt executes but there isn't any gui just sits there in the system monitor
<bkc_> asilhouette: RutilT isn't maintained since 2008... don't expect it to still work as intended :)
<bkc_> s/2008/2010/
<ActionParsnip> xubu: ffmpeg -i input_file.avi -f mp4 -vcodec mpeg4 -maxrate 1000k -b 700k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -g 300 -acodec libfaac -ab 192k -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 output_file.mov
<ActionParsnip> xubu: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding#Using_ffmpeg
<asilhouette> ya i know but it works for what it does. only if i could change the configuration bkc_, so it'd go back to doing whatever it does
<asilhouette> i tried uninstalling with the configuration files from synaptic, but no luck
<nolpek> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/MfdGJptM
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: driver=rt2800pci
<xubu> ActionParsnip, thanks, i want to do it without having to remember all those...and how do i do a batch of files? without having to type in all those commands?
<th3j35t3r> asilhouette give me a few min. Ill write you a program. You can pick the finished size etc.
<bkc_> asilhouette: have you checked out wicd?
<nolpek> ActionParsnip,  ok thanks.  now i know :)
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: its there in your paste, all you had to do was read.....
<asilhouette> ya bkc_, but it doesn't show signal level and quality
<bkc_> asilhouette: uhm, yes it does :)
<roothorick> I installed Ubuntu Server to a USB HDD, using a VM. I've now tried it on two (real) computers, and on both, after GRUB, I get just a blank black screen. Ctrl-Alt-Fn does nothing. What gives?
<bkc_> both wicd-cli and wicd-gtk does :)
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: Try:    sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<nolpek> ActionParsnip, i dont know the difference between module and driver.
<asilhouette> i thought i just showed them in percentage
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: there isn't one
<asilhouette> and you have to refresh everytime
<nolpek> haha ok
<nolpek> ActionParsnip, does that throttle the card?
<nolpek> (the iwconfig rate command)
<almoxarife> roothorick: looked at syslog?
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: should make it run at the right speed
<asilhouette> bkc_: anything i can do to get rutilt to work again
<bkc_> asilhouette: do you know anything about programming?
<asilhouette> abit ya
<bkc_> sure, download the source and happy hacking :)
<asilhouette> lol, k
<asilhouette> any simple method to get it working now.
<doomlord__> i've installed kde, after selecting it from the ubuntu/gnome login screen, it seems to permanently boot up with this now instead of asking me what session i want .. is there a way to recover the session menu ?
<ActionParsnip> nolpek: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HP_ProBook_4320s#WLAN   seems to use the same chip
<asilhouette> there should be a value or something i can configure
<almoxarife> doomlord__: logout, decide what you actually want to log into, then fix what ever you did
<bkc_> asilhouette: There's no evidence that it has been updated too work with the new 3.x kernel, and if it has there is nothing to indicate that it has been tested
<almoxarife> doomlord__: sounds like you got autologin enabled
<th3j35t3r> xubu what codec would you like this program to use?
<asilhouette> but why does it have a quantal repository bkc_
<bkc_> asilhouette: and that's just the part that sticks out :)
<bkc_> asilhouette: no idea, install it and try it, don't expect it to work thou :)
<asilhouette> bkc_: it has been working till yesterday, i turned on a option. :(
<asilhouette> on quantal
<bkc_> then turn it off o.O
<asilhouette> can't the gui won't load
<th3j35t3r> xubu its done. http://pastebin.com/u/Onryo the one posted 2 min ago.
<asilhouette> i tried searching for configuration files, there seems to be none
<bkc_> turn it off in in the config
<asilhouette> there isn't a config file
<bkc_> there are. if it's not in the manual then download the source and look for a reference to it :)
<almoxarife> asilhouette: un-install it
<asilhouette> almoxarife: did that, didnt' work
<bkc_> almoxarife: might not work thou, depending on how the deb-packet is packaged :)
<doomlord__> almoxarife: i want the session menu to appear first. the menu where you can choose between ubuntu, ubuntu 2d etc. whats it called ? i dont recall enabling autologin; i was able to switch between different options prior to selecting kde
<asilhouette> k guys i might look into source
<asilhouette> :)
<almoxarife> doomlord__: if you are going right into session then you are 'autologin'
<almoxarife> asilhouette: look for the process in /etc/init.d/ if its a root process
<asilhouette> almoxarife: already did that, not there
<asilhouette> it doesnt require root privileges
<almoxarife> asilhouette: was it installed via deb/apt/synaptic ?
<asilhouette> ya almoxarife
<almoxarife> asilhouette: use synaptic to find it, un-install it there
<asilhouette> did that also, and reinstalled, no luck
<almoxarife> asilhouette: no luck at what?
<raider6d> can anyone help me with a question?
<asilhouette> uninstalling with synaptic with configurations, then i reinstalled, but it stayed the same
<ActionParsnip> raider6d: with details, maybe
<simplew> ActionParsnip: can you help me with paunchpad?
<almoxarife> asilhouette: of course it stays the 'same' you re-installed it, it wont change its behavior
<raider6d> i'm downloading ubuntu 12.10.. i already had it on my computer. but i needed windows so i had to reinstall that.. i'm downloading ubuntu onto a flashdisk right now.. anyway i can setup dual boot?
<asilhouette> so what should i've done almoxarife?
<almoxarife> asilhouette: its not windoz
<asilhouette> almoxarife: ok. :)
<raider6d> ...without partitioning?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i have uploaded a package in ppa but i did delete it, now i cant upload a new one, i get an email saying the upload failed, how can now see the package version-release of the deleted package to be sure im uploading an incremented release of that package?
<raider6d> will i have to start from scratch or delete windows and than reinstall both?
<wolfygang> Hello guys, I found this off of Ubuntu's support section, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.4 over Fedora 17 and I mounted the .iso via terminal, but I don't know how to make it run, can someone please help?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: I'd ask in #launchpad
<th3j35t3r> asilhouette did the way showed you remove zietg? No issues to Unity?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i did
<ActionParsnip> raider6d: you can resize your NTFS in windows and install to the freed space (recommended by me) or you can install via Wubi
<xangua> wolfygang: make a live cd or a live usb
<wolfygang> I put the .iso on a cd also but I can't boot from it
<raider6d> okay.. thank you. should i give them equal space?
<almoxarife> wolfygang: 10.4? why
<wolfygang> To compile ROMs on Android
<wolfygang> All the guides are for 10.4
<th3j35t3r> wolfygang you using CM10 with eclipse to dev?
<wolfygang> No, I'm trying to compile a custom kernel for the Viper, but Fedora just isn't working.
<ActionParsnip> raider6d: Ubuntu doesn't need too much space. Give it 15Gb and you'll be fine. You can store your user data on the NTFS to accommodate your WIndows OSes lack of Ext4 support
<nyxx> Hi, is there a problem with ubuntu installation on 3TB disks?
<th3j35t3r> sad that codeworkX left the CM10 project over the Exynos4 SoC. He has some skills.
<raider6d> wonderful.. thanks a bunch
<wolfygang> Hey atleast you have CM10 lol, our device has no Roms yet or kernels, can't be overclocked and no CWM:P
<almoxarife> wolfygang: take it to android talk
<wolfygang> Sorry, I just want to know a terminal command to run this .ISO I mounted.
<cfhowlett> !android
<almoxarife> wolfygang: you have an iso, it needs to be run off cd/usb to do anything worthwhile
<th3j35t3r> sudo mount filename.iso /media/iso -t iso9660 -o loop
<Soo> woob
<Soo> woob
<Soo> woob
<FloodBot1> Soo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th3j35t3r> but make sure you have a mnt point
<cowsquad> has anyone tried elementary LUNA OS based on ubuntu?
<th3j35t3r> lua?
<xangua> !ot | cowsquad
<ubottu> cowsquad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nowayride> Cowsquad #elementary
<almoxarife> cowsquad: and lastly, no!
<wolfygang> Ok, I have the .ISO on a CD, but when I try to boot from a CD I get a
<excalibr> people..is there way to globally set unity icon launcher size?
<wolfygang> "Selected Boot Device Not Available"
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: how did you put the ISO on the USB?
<xangua> excalibr: you can set it on Appearence i believe
<wolfygang> Action: 1 second
<wolfygang> Windows disc image burner
<excalibr> xangua: hmm?
<ibodi> anyone help with my lamp please, phpinfo shows loaded: mod_rewrite
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: did you MD5 test the iSO you downloaded?
<excalibr> ibodi: nginx?
<th3j35t3r> Why cant the "google it hipsters cut the "google it or RTFM" its screams "I too just started using GNU/Linux and a nerd.
<ibodi> .htaccess: RewriteEngine onRewriteRule ^foo/(.*)$ abc.php?id=$1
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: the in built Windows CD burner is rubbish, I suggest you use something else
<th3j35t3r> excalibr nginx really is nice
<ibodi> excalibr: apache
<th3j35t3r> excalibr ligter and faster then Apache.
<himcesjf>  Hi! I'm not able to get x11vnc working after recent update. I've reconfigured dm for kdm over lightdm and here are the working, failed attempts - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367286/ . What am I missing in the command?
<ibodi> excalibr: tested working exactly same, with godaddy
<wolfygang> Do I burn the contents inside the .iso to a cd or the .iso itself?
<ibodi> excalibr: but not working in my localhost
<nyxx> I am trying to setup the partitions for a webserver, most of my files will be in /var/www. During the partitioning step of the installation, should I use /var/www as the mounting point and allocate 2.5TB to it?
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: the ISO itself, there is no extraction at all
<nyxx> or /var
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: http://infrarecorder.org/   use that, burn the ISO and burn as slowly aspossible
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: sounds like you extracted the files then used a junk burner to make the CD, this will not work
<almoxarife> th3j35t3r: hipsters :) ,
<wolfygang> I burned the .iso itself on the cd. If I open up the cd I can see the .iso file
<ibodi> anyone ?
<almoxarife> wolfygang: you see a file with the .iso extension?
<xangua> wolfygang: so you did not burned it as an image¿
<wyclif> also be sure to run md5sum
<wolfygang> Yes, it has the .iso extension is that my problem ?
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: that's why
<almoxarife> wolfygang: problem, yes, and wont boot, thats obvious though
<Nickwiz> jrib: cat /var/log/installer/syslog | grep "user-setup"
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: you burned the file, rather than burning the ISO as an ISO which would give all the files in the ISO on the CD when you opened it
<voldyman> guys i want to write a replacement for gnome-screensaver. where can i find the docs for that??
 * KLined6 is Away: Auto Away: Idle 12m ..[kl6.0]..
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: mainly because the windows burner is junk
<th3j35t3r> almoxarife =)
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: install infrarecorder and you can burn the ISO as it is supposed to be burned, burn as slowly as possible
<wolfygang> AHH, it has disc image burner in its name. Ok well im an idiot, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: yes, you have a CD with 1 file, it should have lots of files
<wolfygang> So the burning program should basically be extracting the files itself to a CD?
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: yes, its all handled for you
<almoxarife> wolfygang: look at the iso as a zip, kinda sorta, you copied the zip, you didnt expand it
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: just give it the ISO and tell it to burn as slowly as possible and it will all work
<k1ng> can anyone help me with rsync, i want to copy everything except upload dir and config.php. how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: there is the option:      --exclude=PATTERN
<wolfygang> Which write method should I use?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i use k3b, should i be forcing the burn into something slower? for install discs
<k1ng> ActionParsnip, can you help me write the pattern please?
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: whatever is default is fine
<wolfygang> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: do you have a desktop UI?
<k1ng> no i do not
<k1ng> its a server
<MrELusiveness> vivid in here?
<MrELusiveness> sleeping?
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: gotcha, there may e examples online. I'm a little tied up
<k1ng> dumba
<wolfygang> it worked! thank you guys
<makara> is there a channel on working with Apple hardware?
<makara> trying to restore an iPhone to 5.1.1 without iTunes
<Magiobiwan> makara: ##apple
<Magiobiwan> Maybe
<bkc_> makara: I'd suggest http://{support,help}.apple.com
<makara> somehow I don't think so bkc_
<bkc_> ooh, nvm ^.^
<alien2050> Hello all ! Got a question...  Is there a way to rename a batch of files spread over many dirs and subdirs and remove the "." from their name without affecting files? like this.is.the.name.of.dir1 and I want it to be this-is-the-name-of-dir1
<rumpe1> alien2050, dir-names or file-names?
<alien2050> only dirs, not files
<bkc_> makara: libimobiledevice, libirecovery, ideviceactivate ... now go google it ^.^
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: there is a batch renamer if memory serves
<bkc_> alien2050: cli or gui?
<alien2050> I was thinking maybe some sed magic
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gprename-complete-batch-renamer-for-linux.html
<alien2050> cli if possible
<bkc_> for gui there's xfce-rename-batch
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: I'd ask in #bash too
<bkc_> cli, use for-loops and awk :)
<alien2050> hmmm how would awk help me
<rumpe1> alien2050, combine "find" and "mv" I guess...    something like: "find . -type d -iname '*.*' -exec rename 's/\./\-/g' {} -n \; "
<rumpe1> alien2050, not "mv" but "rename" I meant. And be careful. Make a backup before that.
 * ActionParsnip bows to rumpe1's blackbelt bashfu
<rumpe1> ActionParsnip, it's like cooking :D
<bkc_> sejo: sed is short for Simple EDitor, it's a file-editor, awk is a perl runner, :)
<alien2050> looks nice thx rumpe1!!!!
<rumpe1> alien2050, the "-n" for rename is for having a test-/dry-run. Remove the "-n" if you feel sure about it.
<alien2050> great thx!
<makara> Magiobiwan, had a go at ##apple. Seems like their corporate outpost.
<jdpeck> hey i just installed 10.04 on my hp laptop as a dual boot and having issues getting wifi to work.lp?  i read some of the forum threads but was unable to get it working.  anyone mind trying to he
<ActionParsnip> jdpeck: why such an ancient release?
<ActionParsnip> jdpeck: Lucid has about 6 months support left, so why bother with it?
<jdpeck> its going to be used for android stuff and thats what some developers said to use as it works better than 12 with android
<killer> jdpeck: try 12.04
<ActionParsnip> jdpeck: I suggest a new install of Precise and it will be supported til APril 2017
<ActionParsnip> jdpeck: Lucid has such old versions of everything, its hard to make newer stuff work with it
<Mechdave> I have always used 10.04 for android system and 12.04 for android apps
<MiteshShah> While I mount windows partitions with nautilus its worked but from command line mount says only root can do that
<jdpeck> i will give 12 a shot
<MiteshShah> How to mount ntfs partition with normal user? just like nautilus do
<Mechdave> MiteshShah, that is correct, you need to use sudo as well as mount from terminal
<jdpeck> mechdave: it would be for system
<killer> jdpeck: i think 12.04 is much polished than any other ubuntu release.....
<MiteshShah> Mechdave:  yes I know that but I need to setup another ntfs partition for end user and they hates cli so I wonder how nautilus can do that things
<Mechdave> jdpeck, I have had trouble with 12.04 with getting the compilation to work with the android source. I know the guys here say 12.04 for everything but personally I have had nothing but trouble when it comes to compiling android on it. If set up correctly 10.04 works well
<Mechdave> MiteshShah, you need to add the permission to the user account to allow them to auto mount the partition. Or you could modify the /etc/fstab file to include a permission for that user
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: add it in /etc/fstab and add the option:   user     and your users can mount the partition
<MiteshShah> Mechdave: /dev/sda4       /media/Storage  ntfs-3g defaults        0       0
<jdpeck> mechdave: that is what I have heard.  I won't be building roms or anything but more themes.  I might see if eris can help me out since he recommended it
<MiteshShah> Mechdave: ActionParsnip  can you give me which user I need to add
<jdpeck> thanks for the input
<Mechdave> MiteshShah, try adding user in where defaults is as well
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: user     is the word to add, its not an actual user, it's the word itself
<Mechdave> jdpeck, No worries :) Good luck with it all
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: /dev/sda4       /media/Storage  ntfs-3g gid=1000,rw,user        0       0                      may do it
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: it will mount at boot, you can add the mount point to the bookmarks for easy access.
<MiteshShah> ActionParsnip: Already done setting up mount points
<fowl> how can i figure out what ubuntu im on? (what the name is, lucid, maverick, etc)
<jpds> fowl: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> fowl: lsb_release -sc |
<fowl> jpds: thanks, homie
<ActionParsnip> without the pipe character
<jpds> fowl: Yo, no problemo.
<jpds> ;-)
<kevin> when I ping ubuntu, if I get "TTL=64", I can use the telnet,ftp,ssh,vnc,if I get "TTL=255", I can't use them connect ubuntu under XP, who know the reason?
<srj001> Who knows about keying login passwords with usb devices?
<kevin> is it a firewall issue?
<ActionParsnip> kevin: so you are trying to connect to Ubuntu from an XP system?
<kevin> anybody could help me? thanks in advance
<kevin> yes
<ActionParsnip> kevin: are they on the same network?
<kevin> yes , the same network section
<kevin> XP:192.168.1.10, ubuntu:192.168.1.11
<ActionParsnip> kevin: did you configure a firewall on Ubuntu?
<kevin> after installing the ubuntu, I only use "sudo ufw enable 192.168.1.10".
<aaas> ssh xterm gets 'can't open display localhost:12.0', connecting to server from a client with xforwarding enabled putty,  /etc/ssh/ssh(d)_config both have x11forwarding/x11forward enabled, I can connect to a different server with putty and it works fine and if I connect from the 3rd computer I also get the same error so I think the problem is server side. Are there any debug logs for this type of thing? ssh/x forwarding?
<kevin> the issue is still there without set the ufw.
<ActionParsnip> kevin: is it ok if you don't run that command?
<kevin> no , the same issue
<ActionParsnip> aaas: what OS are you SSHing from?
<jpds> kevin: You don't need an IP for "enable"
<aaas> ActionParsnip ubuntu and windows 8
<ActionParsnip> aaas: on Windows8, do you have an X server (like xming) installed and running?
<jpds> kevin: You sure you're not mistaking "enable" for "allow" ?
<aaas> ActionParsnip yes, and when i connect to the other ubuntu server it works fine
<kevin> sorry, it is allow, not enable
<ActionParsnip> aaas: on the Ubuntu system, did you connect using:   ssh -X -C username@server
<jpds> kevin: Right, that's not how you allow an IP.
<aaas> ActionParsnip yes but I"ll try again to make sure
<jpds> kevin: You can 'allow' ports, not IPs like that.
<ActionParsnip> aaas: both are capitalized
<jpds> kevin: Check your rules with: sudo ufw status verbose
<aaas> ActionParsnip yes same thing
<Guest80838> Hi all, friend's got a broadcom BCMM4322 wireless card that has a button for ON OFF. It's stuck on OFF any way to make it turn on w/out the button itself working?
<ActionParsnip> Guest80838: try:   sudo rfkill unblock all
<ActionParsnip> Guest80838: is the system a dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> aaas: if another system works, compare the sshd_config    files
<Guest80838> ActionParsnip:  apparently he's running it off a USB
<ActionParsnip> Guest80838: running what?
<kevin> @jpds, Anywhere ALLOW IN 192.168.1.10
<Guest80838> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu. He says running via livecd the wireless works?
<kevin> 192.168.1.10 is for XP
<aaas> ActionParsnip diff shows the same except for one change I just made so that I could get x2go to try and connect
<ActionParsnip> Guest80838: then run:  sudo lshw -C network   and check the driver module loaded and such
<ActionParsnip> aaas: if you undo that change, is it ok?
<aaas> ActionParsnip just tried no
<kevin> jpds ?
<kevin> jpds: I check the ufw command, I get "Anywhere ALLOW IN 192.168.1.10"
<ActionParsnip> aaas: try:  echo $DISPLAY      on one that works, and onne that doesn't and compare
<arulmoz> i have downloaded 12.10 version from the site. currently I have 12.04. is there any way I can upgrade it offline without fresh installation???
<kevin>  jpds: I check the ufw command, I get "Anywhere ALLOW IN 192.168.1.10"
<jpds> kevin: And if you disable the firewall, with ufw disable - the connection works?
<aaas> ActionParsnip one is 10 and the other is 12 (or 13 if connecting to the other computer0
<ActionParsnip> arulmoz: sure, you can boot to the 12.10 CD and there will be an upgrade option
<killer> when i try to resize my btrfs partion (have installed btrfs-tools),it says ---> "http://pastebin.com/JeBXcZwJ"
<ActionParsnip> aaas: try exporting the variable to the working value and try then
<killer> http://pastebin.com/JeBXcZwJ
<arulmoz> ActionParsnip: can I mount the ISO file.. without need of a cd??
<srj001> I have configured my system to successfully use a usb flash drive to be required to log into my computer, but I had to modify a script manually.  I am looking for a GUI software that would allow me to configure pamusb
<kevin> connection doesn't work either
<Guest80838> ActionParsnip, looks like it sees the card but it's disabled? http://pastebin.com/WCD46BQ7
<ActionParsnip> arulmoz: could use a USB storage / SD card....
<ActionParsnip> Guest80838: did you try unloading b43-pci-bridge and b43, then loading b43
<arulmoz> ActionParsnip: thanx... I was looking for a way not to use external devices.. but anyway nice to hangout with ubuntu community bye
<ActionParsnip> arulmoz: if you mount the ISO, there may bean upgrade script in it's root
<Guest80838> ActionParsnip: haven't tried much at all myself. I am not too familiar with commands etc to resolve this and I'm not in front of the machine unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> arulmoz: I don't upgrade  so its not something I've ever had to bother with. I always clean install for an easier life
<aaas> ActionParsnip yeah still nothing.... three things I have changed in the past few days are getting postfix to forward mail...maybe something with .ssh folder? and changing the x11 driver to 'dummy'  (this is headless) and making a script so that it would hibernate when idle for 1 hour (pm-hibernate), I'll try changing mving .ssh and maybe the video driver, but I'm running out of ideas
<ActionParsnip> Guest80838: sudo modprobe -r b43-pci-bridge b43; sleep 2; sudo modprobe b43
<ActionParsnip> Guest80838: simply resigning to 'not too familiar with commands' won't help you learn
<kevin> jpds: any other ways?
<jpds> kevin: Then it's not a firewall problem.
<Guest80838> ActionParsnip: definitely agree with that mate. anything your showing me I am copying to read up on later for sure.
<ActionParsnip> aaas: does the X forwarding fail on all OSes and only this one server?
<kevin> jpds:do you have any ideas about this issue?
<aaas> ActionParsnip only the one server
<Guest80838> ActionParsnip: says "FATAL: Module b43_pci_bridge not found" hmmm
<ActionParsnip> aaas: you could remove and purge openssh-server then reinstall it to get default settings (may need a local system visit rather than remote (smarthands)
<ActionParsnip> Guest80838: try unloading then reloading b43
<aaas> ActionParsnip yes ill try that tomorrow if these other things dont work (it's headless and it's is a real pain to hook a monitor up to it)
<ActionParsnip> aaas: I wouldn't take the head off it til it is 100% setup
<aaas> ActionParsnip it was 100% setup, this is a new problem after being up for 78 days
<ActionParsnip> aaas: i see
<jpds> ActionParsnip: Nothing like purging ssh remotely.
<kevin> when I ping the same ubuntu, why is the TTL value always different? if often change from 64 to 255.
<Shiva> wtf
<Shiva> why cant i register my nick
<Shiva> I guess I can reigster my nick only for 1 irc server?
<ActionParsnip> Shiva: it may already be owned
<ActionParsnip> Shiva: ask in #freenode for registering help :)
<Shiva> ahhh jeezzz kk
<ActionParsnip> Shiva: you'd register it for the network (freenode) not just one server
 * aaas decided to temporarly install a telnet server in order to purge ssh ....what a mess :/ 
<Guest80838> ActionParsnip: no dice. I think I'm going to need to be in front of the machine. Thanks for the help, much appreciated .
<ms_> hi everybody!!
<ActionParsnip> hi ms_
<lifelike> ms_, i see you're on all the popular channels ;)
<ms_> how to find a file called just "foobar", but not foobar01, and especially a file but not a directory. I used locate foobar but it shows me manythings which I don't search.
<ActionParsnip> ms_: did you run:  sudo updatedb   first?
<ms_> lifelike, :)
<ActionParsnip> ms_: you can then run:  locate foobar | grep -v foobar-1
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> ms_: you can then run:  locate foobar | grep -v foobar01
<ActionParsnip> ms_: will show all folders and files with 'foobar' in but not 'foobar01'
<ms_> ActionParsnip, ok thanks you, thank you, thank you :)
<Jordan_U> ms_: locate -b -r '^foobar$'
<Mukhthar> hello, I forgot my password for remote server, i can still login by ssh without password. any way can i reset my password
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: how do you mean 'remote server'?
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: do you mean the password you connect to SSH with?
<Jordan_U> ms_: Though that will still show directories named "foobar".
<Mukhthar> i have a vps
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: you can run:  passwd     and set your password of the user you are right now
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: you can see what that is with:  whoami
<Mukhthar> ActionParsnip: it is prompting for current password, which i donot remember
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: then you will need to be another user with sudo access, or root
<ms_> Jordan_U,  thank you. :)
<Jordan_U> ms_: You're welcome.
<Mukhthar> ActionParsnip:  root login disabled, i am the user with root privilage.
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: so the root account is locked down?
<ms_> :)
<Mukhthar> ActionParsnip : unfortunately yes
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: could try:   sudo -i    see if the sudo grace period is still active
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: if you get a hash prompt,you are in :)
<Mukhthar> ActionParsnip : nope, prompt for password.
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: gah, then you'll need someone local to reset the password for you
<Mukhthar> ActionParsnip : oops, this means i have locked myself.  no local help.  Any tips for backup so that i can reinstall it remotely
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: backup of what?
<Mukhthar> ActionParsnip : back up of system
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: why do you not already have one?
<Mukhthar> ActionParsnip:  i have the backup of /home /var and /etc is this enough
<Mukhthar> ActionParsnip: while some files we left out from /var and /etc for previlage reasons
<ActionParsnip> Mukhthar: not sure, maybe your VPS provider can advise
<Mukhthar> ActionParsnip : okay, thank you :)
<invariant> Where can I see why service mysql start fails?
<somsip> invariant: /var/log/mysql/error.log
<invariant> somsip, it is /var/log/mysql.err and no, it does not contain a reason.
<somsip> invariant: depending what you're running, you may find that /var/log/mysql.err is empty and never gets written to
<srj001> no one has root access for a properly designed operating system
<invariant> somsip, yes, it is empty.
<srj001> no one has ship access for a properly designed ship operating system
<invariant> srj001, but it should log somewhere when it doesn't even start.
<somsip> invariant: so, does /var/log/mysql/error.log exist and is it not empty?
<nydel> srj001: i hear that all the time but don't quite see why, 'sudo -i' exists
<ActionParsnip> srj001: you can run:   sudo -i   and effectively become root.
<invariant> ubottu, exists, but empty.
<ubottu> invariant: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nydel> ActionParsnip: hah
<invariant> somsip, exists but empty.
<somsip> invariant: is this from startup or when you start it manually?
<invariant> somsip, manually using startup scripts.
<somsip> invariant: you could try enabling the general_error_log in /etc/mysql/my.cnf but it shouldn't really be required. I run mysql on a few servers from 10.* to 12.04 and error logging has always worked out of the box
<invariant> somsip, the rootfs is full apparently.
<somsip> invariant: that'll do it
<srj001> Only GUI
<invariant> somsip, still, completely ridiculous that it doesn't write anything to stdout.
<invariant> somsip, stderr
<srj001> not console
<ActionParsnip> invariant: uninstall unused kernels will help. As well as:  sudo apt-get clean
<somsip> invariant: we live and learn. You've learned to df -h when services don't start up as expected...
<karthick87> Unable to install ubuntu 10.10 in Dell Optiplex 390 System. Can anyone help me pls??
<nydel> invariant: if you're strapped for space such on many wubi installs check for caches that might be outside your radar. in your home folder "du -h | grep [0-9]GB" can be interesting -- sometimes my imaps take up ridiculous amounts of space if i don't watch for example.
<Jordan_U> karthick87: Ubuntu 10.10 has long since reached its end of life. Try installing a supported version of Ubuntu, like 12.04 LTS or 12.10.
<invariant> nydel, I already know where the lost space comes from.
<invariant> nydel, I just have to introduce a symbolic link somewhere and move some data.
<nydel> invariant: space is space, is all i mean.
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: I'd go for Precise, it is supported til April 2017
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: or go for Quantal for shorter support but the latest bells and whistles
<killer> hi...i wanna resize btrfs partition from precise pangolin
<ActionParsnip> killer: I'd do it from a liveCD if the partition is the one you are booted to
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: I think the problem is because of video card is not supported.. Any help for installing ubuntu 10.10 im Dell Optiplex 390 will be appreciated beacause our software supports only version 10.10. We have more than 900 ubuntu desktops all are running ubuntu 10.10. Now we have purchased new Desktops with recent configurations, there we are not able to install ubuntu 10.10..
<nydel> ActionParsnip: for how long technically is pre-precise i.e. lucid supported?
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: its not supported in any way
<arp-> hello, i need change resolution in Ubuntu Live CD 12.10 ?
<killer> well my system is installed in different partition (ext4)......i only have some data in btrfs :ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> nydel: Lucid desktop is supported til April 2013
<ActionParsnip> killer: thats good
<aaas> ActionParsnip so stupid me put the following line in /etc/hosts  '192.168.1.152 localhost server1' it looks like all xinfo was being forwarding to itself (I guess)... thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> aaas: no worries :)
<nydel> arp-: you can go to "display" inside system settings, upper right corner of screen pop-down menu.
<killer> but ubuntu is not resizing it using gparted(btrfs-tools is installed)
<killer> but ubuntu is not resizing it using gparted(btrfs-tools is installed):ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: seems to use an Intel HD Graphics 2000
<nydel> arp-: there's also a package called arandr, a GUI for xrandr.
<nydel> ActionParsnip: thanks
<arp-> nydel: hello, thank but the live cd resolution is very very hihg and i can't read screen font's
<arp-> i can't find de "xorg.conf" in live cd
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: should be ok
<ActionParsnip> arp-: there isn't one by default, but if you make one it will be used
<mightyiam> hiiii everyonee
<arp-> where download de xorg.conf for copy tu live cd?
<nydel> arp-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1369591/
<ActionParsnip> arp-: why write 'tu' when 'to' is te correct word and is no extra letters?
<mightyiam> bug #1050537 is giving me the headaches
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050537 in Percona Monitoring Plugins "patch ss_get_by_ssh.php to gather mongodb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050537
<nydel> arp-: that is the failsafe config file
<ActionParsnip> arp-: what video chip do you use?
<mightyiam> no... excuse me, bug #1050437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050437 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Can't unlock User Accounts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050437
<brontosaurusrex> decent screen keyboard app?
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: onboard is in a default install.....
<nydel> onboard is pretty awesome.. simple or bells & whistles if you like
<ActionParsnip> mightyiam: is the filesystem writable?
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip: is that an actual app name?
<arp-> in this file, haven't the flag for set resolutions
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: search dash
<ActionParsnip> arp-: what video chip do you use?
<arp-> nvidia
<nydel> brontosaurusrex: i believe it's in "universal access" in system settings
<nydel> brontosaurusrex: "typing" tab
<lovre> hi all. im making a script that need to use some temp folder, but the /tmp is owned by root, and i want to execute my script as normal user. Is there a temp folder for non-root user in ubuntu?
<arp-> i need generic xorg.conf or safe.mode xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> arp-: is it a switchable video chip (intel and nvidia) in a laptop?
<arp-> no
<arp-> is desktop pc
<ikonia> lovre: /tmp should be 777
<ActionParsnip> arp-: do you have web access in the liveCD?
<arp-> nvidia geforce 7000
<nydel> lovre: "sudo chmod 755 /tmp" should change that how ikonia said it should be.
<nydel> *777
<ikonia> no it won't
<ikonia> 777 /tmp will
<arp-> um
<lovre> ikonia: oops, you are right. sorry for stupid question, i seen user root, and presumed its limited :( sorry!
<arp-> yes, in console
<ikonia> lovre: not a problem
<lovre> ikonia: thanx!
<arp-> or mount local hd
<Richard_Cavell> Is Supertux being actively developed?
<ActionParsnip> arp-: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> arp-: you can then run:  killall -u $USER    and log back in and get a good res :)
<arp-> um
<nydel> Richard_Cavell: i hope so lol
<ActionParsnip> arp-: can you drop the 'um', its completely redundant
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ok
<arp-> sorry  for my bad english
<Jordan_U> ikonia: /tmp/ should be 1777 (the sticky bit is important for security).
<arp-> i speack spanish
<ikonia> Jordan_U: very true
<ikonia> a good catch
<Savage_CL> lol
<nydel> hmm what is 1777?
<nydel> diff 1777 777, i mean?
<arp-> thank for your help, try install nvidia drivers.
<arp-> good bye
<nydel> arp-: you're welcome here and good luck
<mightyiam> ActionParsnip: yes, the filesystem is mounted rw, yes. it is btrfs in lvm in md raid, system is one filesystem. (rw,subvol=@) is the full options
<Jordan_U> nydel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<Jordan_U> lovre: Hopefully you haven't actually used chmod on /tmp/ yet (if you have, we'll need to make sure that it gets set back to the correct value).
<ActionParsnip> mightyiam: oh softraid.....
<nydel> Jordan_U: thanks this is kind of important isn't it lol
<lovre> Jordan_U: i didnt, since it was allready on drwxrwxrwt
<lovre> Jordan_U: why is the last rwt and not rwx?
<mightyiam> ActionParsnip: yup, i doubt that's the issue, though, right? why would such a low level thing have such a specific affect?
<nydel> lovre: excuse the botched advice
<lovre> nydel: not a problem
<ActionParsnip> mightyiam: no idea, software raid is nasty though
<nydel> lovre: i believe the rwt distinguishes that only the owner may delete or rename files.
<lovre> nydel: i see. thanks :)
<mightyiam> ActionParsnip: perhaps it is nasty but i'm nastier :)
<mightyiam> ActionParsnip: i don't wanna go there, anyway. would you have an idea as to where i can look further?
<ActionParsnip> mightyiam: no idea dude, maybe others can advise
<mightyiam> ActionParsnip: thankssssss
<dylan> Hey
<dylan> anyone here care to offer some assistance perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> dylan: ask and see
<dylan> ahh allright.
<dylan> well! i'd like to remove the "full-disk encryption" feature for my ubuntu 12.10
<dylan> i diddnt know what it was when i installed, and now its only anoying.
<dylan> and it causes my computer to not be able to start-up right.
<dylan> so, any advice?
<mightyiam> ActionParsnip: you're so cool. you actually tried to help already with this issue: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+question/208473
<mightyiam> dylan: that is... some technical work, i'm almost sure there isn't a push-button way to disable encryption
<dylan> i figured as much :/ but im fairly good with my computer-knowledge. so even technical help i should be able to get it :)
<dylan> but if there isnt a way im sure i can find one >:I
<mightyiam> dylan: i can tell you the theory as i'm not familiar with whole disk encryption
<dylan> alrighty
<somsip> dylan: I can imagine that this still applies, though it is old so it's possibly out of date http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543141
<dylan> hah! well that sucks
<dylan> time to sort through some system files and mess with my libs >:D
<dylan> thanks for the help!
<dylan> :)
<somsip> dylan: np. Try to second-source info to the contrary, but I think it';s a one-way thing
<dylan> will do
<sanav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<srj001>  The Asguard Rassmussen managed to obtain ubuntu including all the source code for the entire Asguard fleet, along with the Tok'ra
<srj001>  version 10
<srj001>  Rassmussen worked hard on adding support for their ships (architecture).
<srj001>  I know how to obtain source code too
<FloodBot1> srj001: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<srj001>  I do it through stargate
<srj001>  correction
<elvano_> My screenresolution is 1024x600, hence I can not see property windows etc completely. Any way to decrease the in size? (currently using gnome classic)
<ActionParsnip> elvano_: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> elvano_: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<elvano_> A very good question, ActionParsnip... . The output is 'precise'
<ActionParsnip> elvano_: run:   lspci | grep -i vga    what is output please?
<elvano_> I found online that the Graphic adapter is Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 3600, ActionParsnip. Commandline output: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller
<ActionParsnip> elvano_: I've only seen those work with an xorg.conf file personally
<brandon420> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<elvano_> Well, I've vhad some issues with installing xubuntu/lubuntu since both didn't find a display for desktop mode, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> elvano_: try the boot option: nomodeset
<brandon420> i know that installing windows before ubuntu is easy as pie. What about ubunut before windows? Any major issues?
<iceroot> brandon420: you have to reinstall grub after that
<iceroot> brandon420: thats all
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: you will need to manually add Grub back to the MBRas the windows installer will blicndly overwrite the MBR with its own crappy bootloader
<elvano_> I have to do this while at the grub's selection, ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> elvano_: yes, you add it in Grub before the kernel boots
<brandon420> ice799, ActionParsnip this can be done from a live usb?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: yes, use a chroot from live USB
<elvano_> Alright,I'll give it a try. I'll be back. @ ActionParsnip
<milan> hey
<milan> hey
<milan> hey
<milan> hey
<FloodBot1> milan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> do headers get installed by default in the latest ubuntu?
<brandon420> Will that get rid of my settings?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: which settings?
<milan> haai
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: as far as I am aware, yes
<milan> hello
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, customizing settings
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: of what?
<milan> hey
<niels7789> hoi
<milan> hey
<ct529> ActionParsnip: hi there! Upgraded to 12.10 and moving from 3.2 to 3.5 kernel reduced startup time from approx 2 minutes to approx 30 sec.
<niels7789> hoi
<milan> hoeist
<milan> waar ben jij nu
<niels7789> goed helaas wel
<ct529> ActionParsnip: it seesm that btrfs works much better on 12.10
<milan> Xd
<niels7789> hoi
<Bacon_> BACON?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: you don't just get settings, they are settings OF something
<brandon420> oh, my interface, bootscreen
<niels7789> hoi
<ActionParsnip> ct529: sweet
<brandon420> hey
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: well, you will get a grub boot loader and then you will choose the OS as normal. You are just doing it the hard way
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: the grub configs will be untouched, only the MBR is changed.,
<milan> hey
<niels7789> hoi sam
<milan> sam
<samlamstra> hoi
<niels7789> kom ook coentje
<milan> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: if you are worried, then run a full backup before you start
<niels7789> xd
<milan> samen werken
<niels7789> ?
<samlamstra> sgoed
<niels7789> okii
<milan> LoL
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, im not sure how to back up my settings, but i am backing up my files and such to a external hdd
<niels7789> coen is awesome
<niels7789> sam
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: add /etc   to your backup
<Jordan_U> niels7789: Please stop.
<milan> haai
<samlamstra> coen!!\
<niels7789> hoi coen
<brandon420> hoi
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, Okay. If i run into problems can you help me out?
<brandon420> aka, you going to be on in like a hour?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: the wholecommunity will :)
<blackshirt> hello
<blackshirt> Good evening
<elvano_> I'm not really managing it, ActionParsnip ...
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | elvano_
<ubottu> elvano_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ct529> ActionParsnip: sorry, lost connection ....  is there a way of upgrading the kernel to 3.6 - 3.7?
<zone> hi i try to use usb webcam,i try cheese and vlc both are failure,cheese opened but nothing is open on display screen
<zone> what is thr problem
<auronandace> zone: lack of light?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: 3.7 is a Raring kernel
<ActionParsnip> zone: run:   lsusb    you will see an 8 character hex ID. Use that to find guides
<zone> auronandance,no i have enough light around my system and when try with vlc it shows some error notification even my neighboring system working with camera successfully
<jen_> so none of my windows have exit or minimize buttons anymore
<jen_> help?
<franco> I don't know, but someone who did would probably ask you if you've changed anything recently.
<ActionParsnip> jen_: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<jen_> oneiric
<ActionParsnip> jen_: do you use compiz (desktop effects etc)?
<jen_> ActionParsnip, yes...haha thats when it started
<ActionParsnip> jen_: what do you mean?
<florian_> hello, how can I find out how much voltage and current is on my usb-ports?
<jen_> ActionParsnip, I was just messin with the settings earlier then I realized I didn't have exit or minimize buttons on my windows x-x
<elvano_> I've booted with the nomodeset option, ActionParsnip . What should it do?
<lovre> hi all. why cant i access a samba share by typing smb://ip_address/myFolder -> i get error: Failed to mount Windows share.
<ActionParsnip> jen_: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<auronandace> elvano_: disables kernel mode setting
<ActionParsnip> elvano_: make the video a bit more stable
<ActionParsnip> lovre: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<jen_> ActionParsnip, can I just run it in a terminal?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yes, but is it possible to backport it to 12.10?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: or has anyone done so already?
<elvano_> so basicly installing Xubuntu might work with this option, ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> jen_: sure but you will need the terminal running all the time. You can try it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> elvano_: sure, it doesn't need 3D stuff like Ubuntu does
<jen_> ActionParsnip, what do you mean running all the time?
<elvano_> Thanks, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ct529: if you can find debs, sure. It won't be supported here though. Mixing kernels from other releases is not advised nor supported
<alon> any1 has any info about upcoming perl update?
<Evil_Eric> i need a coder
<franco> //sdflk/exit
<Bacon_> It will probably break everything...
<alon> Evil_Eric, in what language
<Evil_Eric> bash
<andrea_> hi there
<alon> Evil_Eric, that's not coding but without arguing what's your question
<alon> you can also try #linux for bash coding
<ActionParsnip> or #bash
<andrea_> so guys, i would like to know if it is normal for ubuntu to have ~30kbps of HDD writes when idling /out any process going on
<alon> there's a channel for bash coders? god im going to laugh at them for not being able to code in a real language, brb
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: try iotop
<ActionParsnip> alon: why, bash is great :)
<lovre> ActionParsnip: precise
<ActionParsnip> lovre: if you use the network option from nautilus, can you access it there ok?
<lovre> ActionParsnip: i dont use nautilus, i use thunar. when i try to go to network folder (at least i think thats the one), i get "Failed to retrieve share list from server."
<ActionParsnip> lovre: if you run:  smbtree     in terminal, do you see the shares?
<lovre> ActionParsnip: No, for this server there is no tree. for others yes. How do i provide username and pass when accessing with smb://some_ip ?
<Evil_Eric> hiya ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> lovre: when you connect to it with the file browser usually, or you can set it in /etc/fstab
<jen> okay will unnstalling compiz get rid of my problem...since that doesnt work at all
<Bacon_> Yes.
<zone> auronandace when i try with vlc it shows ,Your input can't be opened: VLC i s unable to open the MRL'v4l2:///dev/video0'.check the log for details
<flubbernugget> will getting rid of compiz solve me problems?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: if you run:    smbclient //server/share -U user%password       (changing as you need), do you see the shares?
<ActionParsnip> zone: did you try te hex ID as I advised?
<ActionParsnip> flubbernugget: yu havn'r stated what problems you are  having, so how can we make an intelligent comment?
<zone> <ActionParsnip> lsusb list ID 0ac8:3450 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<flubbernugget> ActionParsnip, I am jen, I was just in here, pardon me. I want my minimize and maximize buttons back permenently.
<ActionParsnip> zone: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+question/132478
<ActionParsnip> flubbernugget: well I don't know that.....
<ActionParsnip> flubbernugget: if you run the:  metacity --replace     do you get them back?
<ActionParsnip> zone: source:  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+%220ac8%3A3450%22
<flubbernugget> ActionParsnip, I am stuck and I can't get to my side bar where I go to everything
<jackki> http://schilderijvanhetjaar.nl/paintings/vote_for_painting/628
<ActionParsnip> flubbernugget: Log off then log into Unity2D and you'll be ok
<flubbernugget> ActionParsnip, I can't nip this problem right now?
<ActionParsnip> flubbernugget: how do you mean,logging off and then logging in to the 2D session not fast enough?
<schreber> Out of curiosity does Ubuntu still offer a minimalistic install disk sim. to Debian's business card install?
<flubbernugget> ActionParsnip, what if I deleted compiz?
<zone> <ActionParsnip> yes i am seein above you mention site
<ActionParsnip> flubbernugget: why bother, it takes up very little space
<flubbernugget> ActionParsnip, so maybe this problem will go away and I will have normal boxes again?
<ActionParsnip> flubbernugget: more than likely, yes. Use the 2D session
<mnice> !search killswitch-applet
<ubottu> Found:
<mnice> moin
<mnice> did I do that wrong ^^ o.O ?
<mnice> looking for package killswitch-applet for ubuntu LTS
<florian_> bye, I found a solution
<ActionParsnip> !find killswitch
<ubottu> File killswitch found in hal, libgnome-bluetooth-dev, liburfkill-glib-dev
<mnice> ActionParsnip: looking for python tray applet
<stobix> GAH! How do I get gnome-terminal to not use "ANSIXblahblah" as encoding, but the one listed in my LC_*/LANG variables set in /etc/locale.conf?
<brandon420> how can i easily rename a bunch of files?
<mnice> killswitch itself is dependency of applet of course and killswitch is installed by default
<stobix> brandon420: mmv
<Kaco> !find pixel
<ubottu> Found: libpixels-java, metapixel, pixelize, pixelmed-java
<mnice> !find killswitch-applet
<ubottu> Package/file killswitch-applet does not exist in quantal
<brandon420> stobix, explain?
<ActionParsnip> mnice: like this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/jupiter-applet-officially-switches-to.html
<mnice> thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mnice: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=python%20killswitch%20tray%20applet&kp=-1    too hard?
<ActionParsnip> mnice: not a particularly technical search, its using the exact words you used.....
<mnice> ActionParsnip: not too hard .. i wanted to use bot here specifically
<stobix> brandon420: ah, sorry. If you have a bunch of names like "hello-foo-1", "meh-foo-2" and so on, you can easily rename them to "hello-bar-1", "meh-bar-2" and so forth. What is it you want to do more exactly? A simple terminal for loop could also be helpful.
<ActionParsnip> mnice: its not an official package, so ubottu won't find it
<mnice> yeah, i see
<mnice> so plan B == DDG ;)
<bdi> How can i see if i have JRE installed?
<mnice> bdi: depends
<bdi> mnice, ?
<mnice> bdi: dpkg -l | grep -i jre
<mnice> or it might not came from package but from some custom tgz or installer
<bdi> mnice, no output from that command
<mnice> but official oracle jre is always /usr/java
<bdi> mnice, also there us no /usr/java
<mnice> bdi: so you have not jre installed as .deb package - that's with sure
<bdi> how do i install jre?
<mnice> bdi: show us output from: dpkg -l | egrep -i java\|jre\|jdk
 * mnice smells that some paste here is about to happen :P
<bdi> http://bin.cakephp.org/view/980784492
<bdi> mnice, ^
<mnice> bdi: so you don't have installed any kind of JRE|JDK (oracle | openjdk) .. use please apt-get or aptitude to isntall that
<mnice> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ActionParsnip> bdi: java -version
<mnice> ActionParsnip: he has not
<ActionParsnip> bdi: do you want Oracle Java?
<a111> (✿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  )ｱﾊﾊ八八ﾉヽﾉヽﾉヽﾉ ＼ / ＼/ ＼
<lollko> lolz
<lollko> wtf?
<ActionParsnip> bdi: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<mnice> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<freakynl> Hi, will ubuntu ever clean up it's old kernels?
<k1l_> freakynl: no
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: thank you, i've found the proces and apparently it's "jbd2" and related to ext4 journaling. Do you happen to know if and how can i disable journaling?
<freakynl> k1l_: very reassuring, thx
<k1l_> freakynl: just remove the old linux-image-... packages
<k1l_> but leave at least one kernel on your system :)
<freakynl> k1l_: I know how it works, just fed up with having to clean stuff, reconfigure cuz /boot is full
<k1l_> i dont think ubuntu creates a seperate /boot
<bdi> ActionParsnip, mmm which java is better?
<mnice> andrea_: as a core feature of ext3|4 you should keep journaling running
<bdi> ActionParsnip, so the candidates are open java and oracle java right?
<andrea_> mnice: but it writes too much to the drives, and since i have multiple VM's running on a SSD that results in many GB every day...
<mnice> andrea_: journal_ioprio=N .. see `man mount' and check, howto change the priority
<mnice> andrea_: journaling won't produce GBs per day ...
<karthick87> Does ubuntu 12.10 has gnome-classic ???
<rory> yes
<andrea_> mnice:  http://pastebin.com/bCAPpBbc
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: why store VMs on an SSD?
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: well i don't have other drives, and they run so fast on SSD's
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: they aren't really made for that sort of thing
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: i know, but other than frequent write rates what problem can they have?
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: I'd say that was a pretty big issue, there are limited writes in SSDs.
<mnice> omg
<mnice> sorry for correcting you in that but SSDs are excellent for storing VMs of course :D
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: so how about just disabling journaling at least on the VM's ?
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: sounds good, also add the mount option:   noatime   to the VMs and host
<mnice> andrea_: again - do not disable journaling with ext4
<k1l_> andrea_: if you dont want journaling you should have choosen ext2 over the ext3 and ext4 variants.
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: afaik noatime just prefents the system to change the time of when a file was accessed. Is there other to it?
<andrea_> k1l_: any other advantage of ext4 to ext2 ?
<k1l_> andrea_: i would say ext4 is the biggest advantage. but you dont want journaling. so the choice is very limited.
<k1l_> and im not sure if trim works with ext2 and ext3. so that will be other issues
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: think about it
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: to update the time, the drive has to be written to.......
<Desproges> Hi, is that normal the files rc0.d/K20ssh (and others rc*/) were missing in my ubuntu server ? The ssh service start at reboot, but I wonder how when theses files are missing ...
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: i know but i'm talking about preventing writes when the system is idling, and i'm not accessing any file when the system idles
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: does iotop show you anything?
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: what are you using to virtualize?
<andrea_> ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/bCAPpBbc
<devswap> I realise this is slightly off topic but is a 5400rpm usb2 hard disk fast enough to play full def 1080p mp4 videos?
<ActionParsnip> devswap: should be, yes
<ActionParsnip> devswap: how big is the screen playing them?
<andrea_> devswap: you can just divide the video size for the video lenght to see if the average transfer would apply to the USB2 protocol
<freakynl> k1l_: I probably did, still doesn't mean I want 30 kernel versions :)
<ActionParsnip> Desproges: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    on the server?
<devswap> actionparsnip: thanks - wasnt sure if a 7200 would be needed. There isnt a particular screen - I just didnt know if it would be fast enough and hence the question
<Desproges> oneiric
<ActionParsnip> devswap: i'd just look at actual throughput
<ActionParsnip> Desproges: what if you reinstall the openssh-server package?
<devswap> actionparsnip: you got any experience of samsung drives - I always buy western digital but the samsung is cheaper
<ActionParsnip> freakynl: there is a package called remove old kernels or something that someone made on launchpad if you want to try it
<ActionParsnip> devswap: I'd ask in ##hardware about that
<devswap> will do thanks
<tsimpson> !upstart | Desproges, we have /etc/init/ssh.conf
<ubottu> Desproges, we have /etc/init/ssh.conf: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> devswap: unless you have a big screen, you don't need 1080P
<Desproges> ohhh thanks that's the answer !
<devswap> actionparsnip: most probably wont be but as I was asking the question I picked that as probably most resource hungry
<brontosaurusrex> devswap: its fast enough in most cases (for AVC bitrates)
<ActionParsnip> devswap: your system will cache some to RAM as it'splayed, you'll be fine
<Desproges> ubottu, I didn't explained well the problem in fact. Theses files weren't present but the ssh worked fine, and now, theses files are present. Can that be a problem ?
<ubottu> Desproges: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Desproges> ah ah
<Desproges> tsimpson, *
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: what are you using to virtualize?
<brontosaurusrex> devswap: it should get about 160 Mbits/s, and avc video is usually no more than 25 Mbits/s
<frederick> i  am using a UGEE RAINBOW digitizer on my ubuntu studio,but it's now work
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: vmware workstation
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: have you asked in their channel?
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: vmware workstation
<andrea_> ops
<andrea_> srry
<tsimpson> Desproges: have a look at the contents of the script, it's probably just a wrapper around the upstart commands
<frederick> anybody konw how to insall a digitizer(or called graphic tablet) on ubuntu????
<devswap> brontosaurusrex: ok thanks - just the brand to choose now
<Desproges> yes, that's it, the ssh.conf file contains "exec /usr/sbin/sshd -D"
<brontosaurusrex> devswap: i have bunch on wds, all still working
<andrea_> ActionParship: but this is a problem that also applies to the real host, so it's not like only the virtualized hosts have this huge number of writes
<brontosaurusrex> of*
<frederick> please help me!Anybody konw how to insall a digitizer(or called graphic tablet) on ubuntu????
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: does it happen when the host is not running the server software?
<frederick> i tried wizardpen but dose not work
<ActionParsnip> frederick: is it a piece of hardware?
<k1l_> !hcl | frederick
<ubottu> frederick: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jbvc> hola
<jbvc> alguien sabe si truecryp se puede instalar en ubutu¿
<jbvc> es posible acer Esteganografía?
<jbvc> alguien qiere comentar o aablar de ello¿
<devswap> brontosaurusrex: yes I love WD but tempted by cheaper samsung
<ActionParsnip> frederick: how does it connect to the PC?
<frederick> ActionParsnip,by USB port
<ActionParsnip> frederick: If you run:  lsusb    you will see an 8 character hex ID, use it to find guides
<ActionParsnip> frederick: one line will identify the device
<brontosaurusrex> devswap: id go with whatever has better replacement policy
<ActionParsnip> frederick: if it is unclear, unplug the device and rerun lsusb, the line that vanishes is the device
<frederick> ActionParsnip,what shoud i do if i got the line?
<ActionParsnip> frederick: use the 8 character hex ID to find guides online
<frederick> ActionParsnip,just google it?or what??
<brontosaurusrex> devswap: always test them when brand new (copy few mp3s or whatever and check md5sums)
<ActionParsnip> frederick: yes, that would be how you can find stuff online using a piece of text......
<frederick> ok i'll try now
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: yes, it appens also an my notebook that has never seen any VM. Actually that pastebin was of the notebok, bit for that server it is the same exact thing
<brontosaurusrex> devswap: i had a noname drive that would copy like 4 of 5 files correcly, no system errors reported, but md5 was my return tool
<devswap> anyone here in the uk and can recommend a good manufacturer of 2.5inch disk enclosures that are strong and built well
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: I'd check in:  dmesg | tail    see what is going on, may give clues. Also test RAM using memtest in Grub
<ActionParsnip> devswap: ##hardware   again
<k1l_> !ot | devswap
<ubottu> devswap: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frederick> ActionParsnip,it's something like this:Bus 004 Device 002: ID 5543:006e UC-Logic Technology Corp.
<frederick> then i google it?
<ActionParsnip> frederick: YES!
<devswap> sorry all - I know off topic but we are all techies - wont ask again :)
<ActionParsnip> frederick: well,I found a fix...
<frederick> ActionParsnip,really?????how
<ActionParsnip> frederick: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<frederick> ActionParsnip,Quantal
<frederick> ActionParsnip,the output is quantal
<ActionParsnip> frederick: http://pastebin.com/3r2Qaz55
<ActionParsnip> frederick: not sure if it works, worth a punt. I used the ID you generated, just like I said and *poof* a bug report with possible fix.....imagine......
<devswap> member:brontosaurusrex: may I pm you
<brontosaurusrex> devswap: sure3
<frederick> ActionParsnip,i will try it now,later i will report to you
<ActionParsnip> !info xorg-input-wizardpen
<ubottu> Package xorg-input-wizardpen does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> frederick: even with crappy google there are 2 bugs with 2 different solutions...
<unrar> hi
<zone> n<ActionParsnip> hi i followed the guide U mentioned above,and changes user and group to accesse but again i opened cheese iot shows nothing
<zone> just blank on display window.
<aaron_> Azzle-Dazzle
<ActionParsnip> zone: is there a bug for the webcam reported?
<ooo_> hi. is possible in Unity to disable a ALT+RMB hotkey
<ActionParsnip> ooo_: ALT+rmb does nothing here.
<ooo_> (I can't find it in keyboard settings)
<ActionParsnip> ooo_: what does yours do?
<ooo_> ALT+RMB cause window moving by mouse
<ActionParsnip> ooo_: what window manager are you using?
<aaron_> guys ive got this issue with this old laptop, It currently has no OS installed, I tried to copy puppy linux.iso onto USB drive and boot from it, But the laptop said that it doesnt support booting from USB
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: does it have a floppy drive?
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: and do you have a floppy disk?
<shojo> O.o
<aaron_> but...... I used unetbooting on my desktop pc to create a bootable usb drive and it made progress :) only the error i get now is 'unable to boot, please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu'
<aaron_> yes and no ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/    you could use that if you had a floppy
<ooo_> I use metacity.
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: sounds like you grabbed a 64bit ISO
<ActionParsnip> ooo_: ah, not sure there
<aaron_> floppys are like gold dust now lol they disappeared centuries ago :)
<aaron_> maybe im not sure ?
<aaron_> ill try again
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: whole bunch of gold dust here then: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-OFFICE-DEPOT-2HD-IBM-3-1-2-DISKETTES-FORMATTED-1-44-MB-125-Discs-/221153599688?pt=US_Floppy_Zip_Jaz_Disks&hash=item337dc820c8
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<brandon420> I have a few boxes of those laying around
 * aaron_ looks ashamed
<Guest33025> how doI set my clock to synchronize every time I connect to the internet?
<zone> ActionParsnip,no bugs in cheese and in vlc it shows Your input cant't be opened VLC is unable to open the MRL'v4l://'.check the log for details
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: sounds like the USB is booting, just that there are features in puppy which maybe the CPU doesn't have. I'd ask in the puppy channel
<andrea_> can i have the CPU time output in seconds with PS and not in xx:xx:xx format?
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: how are you showing the info?
<zone> <ActionParsnip>,i dont know what is the bug that.
<aaron_> Ill try that ActionParsnip thanks - I did have live version of puppy working, I ran it through a windows installer, However when i chose to remove windows and replace with puppy, it didnt install and left me with no OS at all. Im trying a different distro now so fingers crossed.
<ActionParsnip> zone: did you try specifying the video device name?
<aaron_> by the way, whats the puppy channel ? #puppy?
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: try it, it's free
<andrea_> ActionParsnip:  ps -eo pid,cputime | grep $PID | awk {'print $2'}
<aaron_> whats free ?
<zone> ActionParsnip,yes /dev/video0 and /dev/audio
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: joining irc channels
<aaron_> :)
<Xard> now that i managed to get xen booting after switching from uefi to mbr i've hit a new wall; xen doesn't seem to find /dev/mapper/VolGroup* entries (root being one of them) despite vanilla kernel does
<aaron_> join #puppylinux
<aaron_> foook !!
<invariant> I have a file /etc/foo/apache.conf, but how does apache locate this file? I am not talking about /etc/apache2 .
<aaron_> ITS ALIVE !!! lol, Turns out I was using the 64bit version.
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9178032/convert-hhmmss-mm-to-seconds-in-bash
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: called it
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: i've done that way, the problem is that when the process hits the 24 hours, it overflows like that:   7442 1-13:10:18  like 1 day, 13 hours and this is not what i expected
<zone> ActionParsnip> is there any other way to work on camera
<invariant> Got it already.
<ActionParsnip> zone: all I can suggest is report a bug, maybe others can advise
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: could ask in #bash too
<Dolce> hello, i have to go on a server epiknet, but with xchat gnome, i don't know how to do
<andrea_> oh wait -d
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: ok this ink is different, i'm reading it now
<andrea_> thanks man
<Flynsarmy> hey guys. trying to boot and getting ERROR* MUX INFO call failed. using acpi=noirq on a dell xps 15z
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: tried the boot option:  noacpi
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: solved using etimes instead of cputime
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: groovy
<Flynsarmy> actionparsnip I can load with acpi=off nomodeset but that isn't very helpful. I think its a bad intel driver in my nvidia optimus machine
<jonas-k> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)           ???
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: yes, optimus is a pain
<ActionParsnip> jonas-k: what are you trying to connect to?and using what?
<jonas-k> postfix
<ActionParsnip> jonas-k: without that detail, yourtext is meaningless
<Flynsarmy> actiobparsnip the machine works fine for a while but after some Ubuntu updates it fails with the above message. how do I update Intel drivers?
<Flynsarmy> actionparsnip should I use the edgers ppa?
<Laibsch> I've just upgraded to precise from lucid and fonts are looking awful. Notice how the spacing in http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2012-11-19_01_31_40-5iqMWviI.png is completely off.
<Laibsch> What's wrong and how do I fix this?  Fonts are bad in a number of places.
<Xard> does anyone have any ideas or know possible reasons why xen kernel can't find any lvm partitions?
<gordonjcp> Laibsch: somehow you are using a proportional font in place of a monospace font
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: I have no advise on optimus, its a mess imho
<gordonjcp> Laibsch: I don't know why you would have set it that way, or how you'd manage to not notice initially
<Flynsarmy> actionparsnip osx time I guess
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: not sure what that means
<Flynsarmy> actionparsnip means time to drop Ubuntu for OSX
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: ok
<ActionParsnip> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/QuantalDesktop.png    looks like that
<Laibsch> gordonjcp: I am glad you were able to pick that out just from the visual cues, something I can't do. I don't know why you think I did not notice initially, I did.  All users of the system are affected after the upgrade to precise
<Laibsch> where would these changes be made system-widẻ
<invariant> What is a simple software midi player?
<Laibsch> invariant: try timidity
<Laibsch> and you might check with aptitude which packages depend on timidity
<jrib> Laibsch: /etc/fonts/conf.d/ has symlinks that affect fonts.  Since they are just symlinks, you simply delete the symlink to disable a setting.  There's also some font settings in your lightdm theme which may be carrying over (see /etc/lightdm/*)
<BlackNarcissus> Hey everyone. I'll try to be clear and brief. I'm trying to fix a friend's laptop with 12.04. It suddenly stopped booting, system was corrupt, segfautl, unable to boot to root shell, etc. I managed to save data and reinstall. But like I thought, the HDD seems damaged. It took several hours for gparted to format the drive in ext3, and disk utility shows "Disk has a few bad sectors". I managed to install after multiple failures,
<BlackNarcissus>  but it's painfully slow. Any suggestions ? Is the HDD dying ? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: sounds like a dying drive to me, backup ASAP and get new
<gordonjcp> yup
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure because disk utility says the disk is ok besides a few bad sectors.
<gordonjcp> that's a dying hard disk
<gordonjcp> BlackNarcissus: it should have no user-visible bad sectors at all
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: bad sectors aren't great, they will spread. The drive is dying
<gordonjcp> the real problem is that the spindle bearing is beginning to fail
<BlackNarcissus> gordonjcp, ActionParsnip: Ok, then. My diagnostic wasn't that bad then. Guess my friend needs a new HDD. Waned to be sure before telling him. Thanks guys.
<gordonjcp> then what happens is fragments of metal from the bearing start to rattle off the disk surface
<os_> hi
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BlackNarcissus> gordonjcp: Yeah, plus sometimes I think I can hear that peculiar sound HDD do when they're beginning to fail.
<BlackNarcissus> Thanks anyway
<os_> i am planing to make a dict dictionary
<os_> and i wonder if i can hoste it in launchpad
<os_> and i wonder if i can host it in launchpad
<cousteau> I wonder why my $PATH needs to contain /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm  (which has only 2 binary files)  ...  guess someone was lazy to write all that in some script and decided it was better to pollute the $PATH
<genius> max respect
<jrib> cousteau: probably lightdm doing the polluting :)
<cousteau> jrib, I suspect so, yes :/
<cousteau> I was wondering why it's needed
<gabriel__> If I type apt-get install appx, twice, does it install a second copy of the application? (I want to install 2 tomcat7's to use on different ports)
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: same in Raring
<Lexipain> test
<cousteau> gabriel__, definitely not
<cousteau> it'll say appx is already installed, and quit
<cousteau> you should run the program with different settings
<cousteau> (the program probably has an option to select the port, or to select a settings file)
<mgedmin> hey, when ubuntu pops up those "whoops, gnome-shell crashed, do you want to send a problem report etc." dialogs and I say yes
<mgedmin> can I look them up later?
<Laibsch> brb
<mgedmin> see the stack trace etc.?
<shevy> hmm when I want to switch away from unity, to i.e. fluxbox, what would be the proper way to do so? I was used to modify /etc/inittab and use runlevel 3 there, and use "exec fluxbox" in ~/.xinitrc, but somehow I cant find that inittab file, and I am not sure where else the runlevel could be defined hmm
<cousteau> mgedmin, I don't use gnome-shell, but xubuntu seems to have a "Show details" button
<mgedmin> show details, yes, that exists
<jrib> shevy: don't you use lightdm?  Or some other login manager?
<mgedmin> but I mean _after_ I press "Send", can I look up the thing on the Internet?  convert it into a bug on Launchpad, or forward it upstream?
<pytajacy> how to restore default hotkeys?
<shevy> jrib, ah... hmm I am not sure, let me try to find out what I currently use (I was so used to using just xinitrc alone)
<shevy> jrib: oh yeah, I think I use lightdm... "lightdm --session-child 12 15"
<shevy> never saw it before btw :)
<jrib> shevy: when you first start your computer, what do you see?  You see a login screen?
<shevy> oh, I configured for auto-login of my user account, but I suppose if I toggle that off, I would get a login screen
<jrib> shevy: you don't need to turn it off.  Just log out and you'll be taken to the login screen.  From there, you can find a gear or circle next to your username.  When you click on it, you can choose a different session.  If you've installed fluxbox from the repositories, fluxbox should be a choice
<pytajacy> Is any way to do it?
<shevy> ah ok, I'll do that soon then, thanks jrib!
<Lexipain> he
<aaron_> Is it possible to change grub location ? I installed grub on MBR but when booting it says no OS installed, I had 3 options when deciding where to install grub, One was 'Root' 'Install to superblock of linux'
<Laibsch> I switched to lightdm from gdm now, but no change.  lightdm extends beyond the bottom of my screen so might not be a good choice.  Font problem is unchanged for all users.
<zhufeng> hello
<jrib> Laibsch: did you see what I said to you?
<balveda> Question: I can press multimedia keys on laptop to increase volume, on/off wifi etc. It works okay, but howto modify? Which package or system implements that plz - coz I'd like to add/modify that default behavior. Thx.
<KeithBob> Hi Pope
<KeithBob> Hi Pope
<KeithBob> Hi Pope
<KeithBob> Hi Pope
<KeithBob> Hi Pope
<KeithBob> Hi Pope
<FloodBot1> KeithBob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Touhou11> !ot | FloodBot1
<ubottu> FloodBot1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Touhou11: please don't be silly
<zhufeng> seems that multimedia keys are powered by kernel driver
<Laibsch> jrib: about "the symlink"?  Well, question is what symlink?
<pope_benadicte> i touch children
<pope_benadicte> i touch children
<pope_benadicte> i touch children
<FloodBot1> pope_benadicte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laibsch> I already did a dpkg-reconfigure of language-selector-common
<jrib> Laibsch: well I'd start by using the gui to change the user's font settings and then see how the system-wide settings differ
<K350> howto grab the last character in a line? (bash)
<zhufeng> I found a very strange problem about the multimedia keys, a Acer Aspire 4750G laptop, Fn+arrow keys don't function well, I have to edit /etc/default/grub to modify the kernel_cmd to make it work
<jrib> K350: try #bash
<brandon420> how do you join a channel named "*" on irc?
<K350> Jikai: ok, thx :)
<Laibsch> jrib: you keep saying "THE symlink", "THE gui" without saying which.
<balveda> zhufeng: and which userland pkg uses the kernel driver for the multimedia keys? Its not all just  kernel functionality, it has to be userland too...
<jrib> Laibsch: I never said "the symlink".  I don't know what the default gui application is for editing appearances.  Did you look for it in your menus?
<Laibsch> (12:42:45) jrib: Laibsch: /etc/fonts/conf.d/ has symlinks that affect fonts.  Since they are just symlinks, you simply delete the symlink to disable a setting.  There's also some font settings in your lightdm theme which may be carrying over (see /etc/lightdm/*)
<jrib> Laibsch: I know what I said... what's your question?
<Laibsch> Yes, I checked all menus I could find, but since I only upgraded to precise now I am not familiar with unity
<jrib> Laibsch: there's some gear icon I think by default in the unity bar that has the system settings.  Or just try "settings" in dash
<Laibsch> I quoted you because you claimed you never said "the symlink", but see above
<jrib> Laibsch: you're taking that out of context.
<jrib> Laibsch: there are several symlinks, each corresponding to particular settings.  If you want to disable a particular setting you delete the corresponding symlink
<Laibsch> I was explaining to you "in context" that "the symlink" and "the GUI" is too vague for me.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Laibsch> well, then the question obviously is how to find the corresponding symlink.
<jrib> Laibsch: ok, by "the symlink" I mean "the symlink that corresponds to the setting you want to turn off"
<Laibsch> I believe something deviates here from a default install (where things are obviously OK).  But I don't know how to find that.
<jrib> Laibsch: to find the setting you want to turn off, I advise editing the user's settings with the gui tool.  Have you created a new user by the way and verified the settings still look strange to you?
<Prdel> hello
<Laibsch> yes, I created a new user. but when I log in it's XFCE (which is also installed).  lightdm does not seem to allow me to change the WM.
<Laibsch> I had chosen Unity2D for the main user when I was still using gdm and that setting stuck.
<Laibsch> But I did try with two other little-used accounts and they have the same strange fonts.
<jrib> Laibsch: what happens when you click the circular icon next to the username for the new user?
<Laibsch> let me try, thank you
<Laibsch> no circular icon next to the username, I wonder if this is lightdm after all
<jrib> Laibsch: yes, check :)
<Laibsch> I'll use gdm for now and check
<Laibsch> brb
<pytajacy> Is possible to restore default hotkeys in ubuntu? (unity+metacity)
<pytajacy> I means restoring window cycling by alt+tab
<pytajacy> unfortunally I'm not able to find any clues in documentation or google
<pytajacy> I simple way to cycle windows by alt+tab nothing more ;)
<infz_> error: Failed to connect socket to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock': No such file or directory
<aaron_> Whats the command to remount a drive as read write, My partition is /dev/hda1
<infz_> can anyone help me with libvirt? :)
<talentedunicorn> infz_: what's the problem?
<rednecktek> morning everyone
<s3m73x> hello mates
<infz_> talentedunicorn, virsh -c qemu:///system gives me error: Failed to connect socket to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock': No such file or directory
<chah_ayu> chat with me :)
<talentedunicorn> infz_: when you ls to that dir is the file there??
<xbskid> Does Ubuntu automatically turn your display off after a set amount of time?
<xbskid> I can't find anything in the System Settings like that.
<infz_> talentedunicorn yes
<infz_> talentedunicorn root:libvirt ownership
<talentedunicorn> infz_: that's odd
<toddnjamie> I need help.
<infz_> talentedunicorn idd :)
<talentedunicorn> infz_: :P this is a long shot but try renaming the file and run the command again and see what happens
<toddnjamie> I have bought a printer and I can't install it on my ubuntu, and none of the directions I've found on the internet have helped me any.. can any of you help me?
<profiler1982> is iz possible to install unity 2d on 12.10
<infz_> talentedunicorn error: Cannot recv data: Connection reset by peer
<infz_> error: failed to connect to the hypervisor
<Sach> Using ubuntu 12.04 with gnome classic. I need to click on my weather applet to view weather details. I used to be able to mouseover to get this info. How do I get that back?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, what is the printer make and model?
<talentedunicorn> infz_: ls to /var/run/libvirt/ and check if there was another file created to replace the one you renamed
<andybrine> Hello everyone
<infz_> talentedunicorn yes, new one created
<toddnjamie> It is a canon pixma mg2120
<mattyh88> hey, i'm trying to install the latest xubuntu on my computer. I tried installing it with usb stick at first .. but that didn't work .. it kept loading after choosing the language (for more than 90 minutes) So I tried burning the img on a dvd and installing it that way .. but that just did the same thing .. kept showing the loading icon after choosing the language (the computer didn't freeze). Why could this be? Whenever I click "quit install"
<andybrine> does anyone here know how to setup record my desktop
<talentedunicorn> infz_: permissions??
<toddnjamie> My older version of ubuntu always detected everything, and it all ran like plug and play. But this one won't detect it at all.
<andybrine> everytime i record, the video is very quick and out sync with the audio
<infz_> talentedunicorn, same
<talentedunicorn> try running the command again
<infz_> talentedunicorn, error: Cannot recv data: Connection reset by peer
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, check this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2066330
<toddnjamie> rednecktek, I've already tried that. I even decided to risk my computer's life and follow directions to do it via the terminal lol. Nothing is working. I'll admit, I'm no techno genius.
<toddnjamie> rednecktek, maybe I'm missing some key points that I should know how to do, but everytime I try anything it basically runs me in circles.
<lapion> Where can I discuss problems with recent hardware without pae ?
<lapion> I have a lot of Pentium M laptops all of which have no PAE extension
<toddnjamie> rednecktek, in looking at these drivers, do I need the one that says rpm packagearchive, or debian packagearchive?
<lapion> Intel made many pentium M cpus (production 2003-2008 ) of which many had either had pae disabled or had no pae.
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, you're using Ubunut, right? Always the deb file
<toddnjamie> Yes, ubuntu. Thank you
<DJones> lapion: You can use #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic if its general discussion rather than a specific support question
<toddnjamie> Since it's a multifunctional, does that mean I'll have to install drivers for both printer AND scanner?
<OerHeks> lapion,  there is a non-pea build iso > http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/12.04-nonpae/
<lapion> well I have a nice pentium M tablet on which I cannot install quantal because it hase no pae
<OerHeks> 12.04 only
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, according to the forum page I sent you, yes.
<toddnjamie> Ok. Well I just downloaded it, and it's a tar.gz file, which I have no idea how to install and unzip and all that...lord, maybe I need to just hire someone to come out and install this...:(
<rednecktek> follow the directions in post # 6
<rednecktek> cd into the directory you downloaded it in (Downloads usually)
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, the steps look really clear. Start with getting printing working and tehn worry about the scanner
<rednecktek> I really should drink more coffee before typing
<toddnjamie> Maybe I am doing something wrong. I don't even see steps to take, other than to download it. Nevermind, I'll figure it out. Thank you though :) I appreciate your help.
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, can you open a terminal?
<toddnjamie> Yes, I know how to do that.
<rednecktek> ok, do that and lets work through it
<toddnjamie> It's open.
<andybrine> does anyone here use recordmydesktop?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie,  type the following: ls Downloads
<toddnjamie> ok, then what?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, does it list a file named cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb.tar.gz
<toddnjamie> Yes it does
<rednecktek> type: cd Downloads
<toddnjamie> ok I did.
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, you can even copy and paste what I send. type: cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb.tar.gz
<rednecktek> sorry
<rednecktek> type: tar -zxvf cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb.tar.gz
<toddnjamie> It says command not found.
<rednecktek> yeah, I fat-fingered
<toddnjamie> lol. let me try again lol
<toddnjamie> Ok, I did.
<toddnjamie> It didn't say command not found. IT said a bunch of other stuff.
<rednecktek> did you type: tar -zxvf cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb.tar.gz
<toddnjamie> Yes.
<rednecktek> good
<rednecktek> almost there. type: cd cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb
<pauser> hello, did someone already install steam beta ?
<toddnjamie> It just repeated what I wrote with a $ after it.
<rednecktek> yup. now type: ./install.sh
<rednecktek> and follow the instructions.
<toddnjamie> oh wow.....
<toddnjamie> I'm sorry rednecktek, I still don't see any instructions. I'm sorry...I don't mean to be such an idiot...
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, not an idiot, just inexperienced. hang on and let me see what it does
<JackyCheng> hi
<BluesKaj> readme
<toddnjamie> Well, I feel like an idiot. lol. I'm not good with stuff like this.
<rednecktek> toddnjamie,  It should have asked you for you password to begin installing and then prompted you to turn on the printer
<toddnjamie> It asked me for my password, did not prompt me to turn on printer.
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, do you see a line that says "#  Register Printer"
<toddnjamie> nowhere.
<Sach> Using gnome class ic in ubuntu 12.10.  How do I customize "Indicator Applet Complete
<rednecktek> what is the last line in the terminal
<toddnjamie> The last line says toddnjamie@toddnjamie-Satellite-P105:~/Downloads/cnijfilter-mg2100series-3.60-1-deb$
<KM0201> Sach: if you're using gnome-classic   you probably need to do so in gconf-editor
<KM0201> but i'm not 100% sure
<ucenik29> yo
<ucenik29> hi
<KM0201> lol
<rednecktek> toddnjamie, line before that?
<toddnjamie> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: is your printer on?
<toddnjamie> Yes it is.
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: Is it directly connected to your pc?
<toddnjamie> Yes, via usb.
<backbox> mnn
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: well, we forgot to turn it off before we started. it may be installed and ready. do you know how to check?
<toddnjamie> No. But the printer wasn't on. I just turned it on after you said I should have been prompted to do so..
<toddnjamie> The only way I know how to check is to go into my printer settings and print test page.
<desu> is it alright to ask a gnome specific question on here?
<dyd> guys why the files present in the folder  /etc/udev/rules.d/ have names like "70-persistent...etc"? what stands that 70 for? i am creating a custom rule that executes a script everytime an usb pen is plugged in, and i think i have to create a file name 90-local.rules; again, what stands that 90 for?
<toddnjamie> And that says there are no printers configured.
<toddnjamie> I have to run my son to school, shouldn't take me more than 15 minutes. Will you still be here then?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: type: lpstat -p -d
<toddnjamie> it said no system default destination
<horte> Hi guys, I'm setting up a new Ubuntu server and want to increase the limit for open files. Is there any recommendations regarding this? E.g. a recommended number?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: if I'm not, poweroff the printer and run the install command again.
<toddnjamie> ok, thank you.
<dhyll> List *ubuntu*
<Pumpkin-_> dyd: there is a readme file in that directory you want to read. Its about the order the rules are executed in.
<daviddoria> I have had a single user account on this system and it has been working for many months. Today I added a new user, and when I login as that user, it is not connecting to the network. When I look in Network Interfaces, the only interface is 'lo', where on the working account there is also eth0. I have even set the new user to be an administrator but the problem persists. Any ideas on how to get the network/internet to work with this n
<daviddoria> ew user?
<lotus2015> /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: UP
<lotus2015> I tried to install ruby 1.8.6 with rvm
<lotus2015> But the irb just doesn't work with readline
<lotus2015> When I issued require 'readline' in irb, it prompt '/usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: U'
<dyd> Pumpkin-_, thanks
<wopples> hey can someone help me ?
<wopples> pleased
<wopples> please*
<SwedeMike> !ask | wopples
<ubottu> wopples: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bhavesh> I am compressing my vids to .7z by ubuntu's archive manager and I want to add password to the compressed file
<wopples> I am having trouble installing WoW on my ubuntu OS i am brand new to the ubuntu os
<bhavesh> but the place where you add password is grey
<bhavesh> what should I do?
<BluesKaj> !WOW | wopples
<ubottu> wopples: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<lollko> experience with ceph?
<wopples> ok thankyou i will check it out now :)
<szal> lollko: whole sentences?
<bhavesh> so you cannot add a password to .7z file
<Sach> Using gnome classic in ubuntu 12.10.  How do I customize "Indicator Applet Complete"?
<wopples> hmm when it asks for the 2nd disk, i open my tray put the 2nd disk in then it wotn continue, any suggestions ?
<IHAXEX1337> does anyone happen to know the best irc client for linux/ubuntu
<Pici> !best | IHAXEX1337
<ubottu> IHAXEX1337: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BaldFat> Yes best IRC client = kvirc (gui) or WeeChat for commandline!
<wopples> hmm when it asks for the 2nd disk, i open my tray put the 2nd disk in then it wotn continue, any suggestions ?
<Pici> wopples: I'd ask in #winehq
<wopples> ok
<Pici> wopples: or take a look at WoW's entry on the appdb
<the_dark_knight> IHAXEX1337: irssi
<wopples> thankd
<wopples> thanks
<IHAXEX1337> lolz im on this at my school
<vivid> wopples, thats a wine issue, but what you want to do is copy the contents of all the disks to a single directory on the hard drive and then run the installation
<IHAXEX1337> so just to clarify there is NO simply best irc client
<vivid> wopples, alternatively, you can download the web installer
<BaldFat> the_dark_knight: weechat > irssi :)
<BaldFat> So just to clarify ther are opinions on what is the best client though for my own use
<IHAXEX1337> ok actually let me completly clarify my question which irc client has the most options and uses
<OpenSorce> Anybody here play vegastrike?
<IHAXEX1337> never heard of vegastrike what is it
<snowshine> i have a question
<OpenSorce> Ask it
<snowshine> why my ubuntu uesing memory more and more.
<IHAXEX1337> RAM or hardisk
<snowshine> i have 6G memory ,but just 200M free
<snowshine> RAM
<OpenSorce> IHAXEX1337, your name is funny
<babilen> snowshine: Could you show us your "free -m" output on a pastebin please?
<snowshine> OK
<snowshine> Mem:       5963812    5745256     218556          0    1225660    2376184
<snowshine>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<snowshine> Mem:       5963812    5745256     218556          0    1225660    2376184
<snowshine> -/+ buffers/cache:    2143412    3820400
<snowshine> Swap:      2928636       3460    2925176
<fego> snowshine: SEE http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<IHAXEX1337> are you on a dual boot with ubuntu and another OS like windows???
<babilen> snowshine: *On a pastebin* such as http://paste.debian.net -- But too late now. As you can see you have around 3820400M of free RAM. The rest is used to cache/buffer files and data. fego gave you a link that explains this in detail.
<snowshine> i have ubuntu and win8
<babilen> snowshine: Keep in mind that free RAM is, unlike information, *bad* . You have that RAM and you want to use it. The Linux kernel utilises free memory to speed up access to files on the harddisk. If a program needs that memory it will be cleared and can be used by the program in question.
<IHAXEX1337> interesting (_) (-) (=]
<snowshine> real OS, not install on VM
<Desu> any help with AMD Radeon 4000M series and quantal?
<OerHeks> OpenSorce, what is your real question ?
<OpenSorce> OerHeks, I already asked it...
<Evil_Eric> Desu, is it a hybrid
<Desu> hybrid?
<Evil_Eric> switchable and/intel
<Evil_Eric> amd
<snowshine> why that?
<Desu> Not as far as I'm aware.
<OerHeks> OpenSorce, this is a support channel, not for polls like Anybody here play vegastrike?
<Evil_Eric> if its a switchable/hybrid graphics i got the solution if not im sory but i cant help
<IHAXEX1337> i have a triple boot at home of pinguy os 12 and windows 7, and mac osx mountain lion ( hackintosh) thats the only reason i asked snowshine
<OpenSorce> OerHeks, I am well aware of the nature of this channel, thank you
<hexy> Hey, can anyone help me? I simply updated ubuntu from the update pop up and I now have lost my graphics driver.
<hexy> What do I do?
<Desu> Evil_Eric, well what do you suggest?
<toddnjamie> rednecktek, I'm back.
<Evil_Eric> i sujest you stay at 112.04 and not upgrade to 12.10 yet
<OpenSorce> OerHeks, had anyone said that they played the game I would have asked further questions, obviously. As they did not I didn't.
<toddnjamie> So I need to start the process over? Printer on, or off?
<snowshine> my ubuntu is 12.10
<Desu> Well, too late on that one...
<Evil_Eric> ahhh
<Evil_Eric> well lets see what i can dig up to help you desu
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: don't have to start over. Printer OFF. Is the terminal still open
<Desu> Appreciate it
<Evil_Eric> what was the model
<Evil_Eric> amd
<Evil_Eric> 4xxx
<toddnjamie> Yes, the terminal is open.
<OpenSorce> hexy, were you using a non-free driver before the update?
<Desu> AMD 4xxxM (notebook card)
<IHAXEX1337> im not what anyone with any intelligence would suggest as a "hacker" but someone ignorant in computer's would think that i am a "hacker" as my nickname suggests
<hexy> OpenSorce: I didn't install any driver manually, it was all installed with the OS.
<OpenSorce> hexy, okay... so when you say the driver is "gone" what do you mean?
<IHAXEX1337> if someone needed help with a graphics driver you could always find it online if you happen to know what driver it is called
<OpenSorce> IHAXEX1337, planning to point him there shortly :-)
<IHAXEX1337> coolz
<Desu> Evil_Eric, looks like any progress will have to stop here for now...the battery just died and I don't have the charger on me. Thanks for trying though :)
<IHAXEX1337> the only thing i am not skilled in on computers is probably just irc stuff
<Evil_Eric> i just got the solution
<hexy> OpenSorce: I mean, I click Details inside system settings and go to Graphics, It says Driver: Unknown
<hexy> And Obviously I noticed it because the resolution is huge now.
<Desu> Oh? could you tell me and I'll try it when I get the charger?
<OpenSorce> IHAXEX1337, irc is ancient code by today's standards. Only the old timers like myself remember working with it I think :-)
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: still there?
<Evil_Eric> check your pm
<toddnjamie> Yes I'm here. The terminal is open.]
<snowshine> cool
<OpenSorce> hexy, okay... do you know what type of graphics card you have?
<snowshine> i use the XChat
<Evil_Eric> desu check your pm
<IHAXEX1337> i like using irc thou i dont like all of the new social networking stuff okay well g2g seeya all later ill come online on my phone later lolz
<jquip> heys you guys... i have a problem... a 16gb pen drive on which i put ubuntu via usb-creator- ... that thing aint even budging... tried it twice... same result.. tried to mount base image and it works fine... what's would be the problem??
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: type: ./install.sh
<hexy> OpenSorce: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<hexy> OpenSorce: That's from lspci
<toddnjamie> It's working again.
<OpenSorce> hexy, you're ahead of the game knowing how to use lspci :-) gimme a sec let's see if I can help you...
<toddnjamie> Ended with same as before.
<hexy> OpenSorce: Thanks. =]
<snowshine> when i install AMD HD8470 graphic card driver on ubuntu 12.10 ,the ubuntu collapsed.
<snowshine> sorry ,AMD HD 5470
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: type: lpstat -p -d
<Desu> Evil_Eric, mind assisting me with checking PMs on irssi? I seem to be failing all over myself.
<Sach> Using gnome classic in ubuntu 12.10.  How do I customize "Indicator Applet Complete"?
<Evil_Eric> oh
<toddnjamie> "no system default destination"
<Evil_Eric> i have no clue how in irssi
<bdi> It seems that whenever a usb drive has been inside the evil stomach of a mac, i have problems reading it on my ubuntu computer. Does mac do something special to usb sticks?
<KacoMobile> % th
<toddnjamie> I'm sorry. It says lpstat: no destinations added. no system default destination
<jquip> ermm... i have a problem... a 16gb pen drive on which i put ubuntu via usb-creator- ... that thing aint even budging... tried it twice... same result.. tried to mount base image and it works fine... what's would be the problem??
<OpenSorce> hexy, I would recommend reinstalling your graphic driver... I'm looking to find the package name for your card now
<jquip> the system doesn't even boot from it'
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: ok, let me think about it a minute
<OpenSorce> hexy, I use nvidia and have to do it after just about every update
<toddnjamie> ok thank you. I'm sorry to be putting you through so much trouble. I'm really computer illterate at times.
<hexy> OpenSorce: That's seems like such a pain.
<hexy> OpenSorce: The thing is, my graphics is onboard.
<volga629> Hello Everyone, On ubuntu 12.04 LTS vmware trouble with promisc mode, it recreate each time /dev/vmnet* after reboot, I tried modify init.d script, but didn't help
<toddnjamie> I love ubuntu, and it's sooo user friendly until it comes to something like this, then it's only user friendly if the user knows what he/she's doing..lol
<jquip> oh well... Since every buddy is doing their thing.. I guess I'll... I'll ... see myself out..
<volga629> any help thank you
<hexy> OpenSorce: apt-cache search driver | grep -i intel       Would any of those that come up there help me?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: I can attest that Windows is no better. :p
<toddnjamie> I HATE windows...not to sound so dramatic, but I absolutely hate windows.
<OpenSorce> hexy, yeah and in my experience Ubuntu picks up quickly on Intel video and uses the right driver... not heard of this happening with Intel before
<toddnjamie> Windows is worse. Why do you think I use Ubuntu? I love it, and I can even maneuver it lol
<toddnjamie> (most of the time)
<OpenSorce> hexy, I would search online for the right driver package for your card and apt-get install it
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: I really need to see everything in the terminal from the install.sh to the end. Can you paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OpenSorce> hexy, does lsmod show you have a video driver loaded?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: then give me the url
<toddnjamie> Yes, I will do my best lol.
<hexy> OpenSorce: I was just going to use it this second, haha
<hexy> Hold on, let me see...
<OpenSorce> hexy, from what I can see it looks like it should be using the i915 module but I could be wrong
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370142/
<toddnjamie> See if I did that right.
<hexy> OpenSorce: Yes, video is using i915
<OpenSorce> hexy, odd... have you taken a look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: type: sudo apt-get -f install
<hexy> OpenSorce: Nope, will try now. What am I looking for exactly?
<toddnjamie> ok...
<OpenSorce> hexy, look for the line stating which video driver to use
<toddnjamie> It responded with, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<OpenSorce> hexy, have you rebooted since the update?
<hexy> 5 times
<OpenSorce> hexy, lol gotcha
<OpenSorce> hexy, a simple cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver would probably tell you what you need to know
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: you were missing a dependency. let's try the install again: ./install.sh
<toddnjamie> oh ok. It's running again.
<toddnjamie> ok.
<hexy> OpenSorce: Weird, I don't have xorg.conf but I do have xorg.conf.failsafe
<toddnjamie> Do I need to do the lpstat thing again now? lol
<hexy> OpenSorce: And that's what I have there http://pastebin.com/R8kxR58B
<rednecktek> try it and see if it lists a printer
<toddnjamie> Nope.
<OpenSorce> hexy, what's the date on the failsafe?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: wife is calling me to eat. let me think and I'll be back
<toddnjamie> ok, thank you
<hexy> OpenSorce: Date modified?
<Lorem-Ipsum> Hiah. I've got to upgrade a laptop that's running 11.10. Are there any known problems with upgradeing to 12.04 then to 12.10 with do-release-upgrade ?
<Guest94293> hey any one here
<Guest94293> hello to all
<OpenSorce> hexy, nevermind. I thought maybe the update renamed it. It's just set to use the Frame Buffer driver though
<OpenSorce> hexy, I'm sorry but I have to run to the store, I'll be back soon. Maybe someone else in the channel can help you though :-(
<cloudrf> is this help chat?
<hexy> OpenSorce: It's the 3rd time I'm asking in this channel, no one knows how to fix it.
<cloudrf> or is it real chat?
<hexy> OpenSorce: I'll try to figure something out, thanks though.
<loke> cloudrf: what's the difference?
<gassy> hexy what ur problem ?
<gassy> whats's
<gassy> *
<cloudrf> wanted to shoot the breeze but didnt wanna get yelled at
<hexy> gassy: Driver is gone after update.
<hexy> Graphics
<gassy> graphics ?
<hexy> Yes
<gassy> did you which company
<hexy> gassy: What?
<gassy> did you check the website of company?
<philinux> cloudrf: this is just a support chat channel. try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntuforums
<cloudrf> i figured someone was gunna giveme that
<cloudrf> off topic is a dead channel
<philinux> cloudrf: not visited for a while there. But #ubuntuforums is quite busy
<philinux> and it's just a chat chennel
<g_seek> Hello all. :) Can anybody help me with a small bash script - can I concatenate 2 simple .txt files with a bash script? Something like "/path/to/file1.txt" + "/path/to/file2.txt" > "stdout.txt"
<wcchandler> is it possible to run spice on a desktop and connect to it like vnc/nx?
<cloudrf> need a channel for smart likeminded individuals
<cloudrf> is canonical a corperation?
<fego> g_seek: you can use the cat command
<hexy> gassy: I did, they linked me here http://intellinuxgraphics.org
<llutz> g_seek: cat /path/to/file1.txt /path/to/file2.txt >> "stdout.txt"
<g_seek> yes, cat works, will try
<fego> g_seek: cat file1 file2 > combined
<dyd> i want to run a script when any usb device is plugged in. I added a file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ named 90-local.rules that contains SUBSYSTEM=="usb", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/usbhook". I restarted udev, but if i plug any usb pen nothing happens. Why?
<gyre008> Im trying to remove postgres from my server but apt-get remove --purge doesnt remove postgres' init script ?
<gyre008> anyone idea why ?
<gassy> so did you select your graphics driver and install it?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: please pastebin the output of the last install
<philinux> cloudrf: it's a private company
<hexy> gassy: The problem is... It was perfectly fine before the update, driver was installed with the OS. So why do I have to install the driver manually now?
<Pici> !canonical | cloudrf
<ubottu> cloudrf: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<g_seek> It works great! Thank you very much fego and llutz! :D Have a great day
<TomyLobo> hi
<TomyLobo> is there something like backports for ubuntu?
<fego> g_seek: no problem :)
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<TomyLobo> i'm on 12.04/precise and want g++-4.7
<gassy> is the old driver version compatible with the updated ubuntu if not it requires a manual update i guess
<nixfreak> I am having issues trying to automount a cifs remote drive
<nixfreak> so I have mounted it successfully and added to fstab and use mount -a and everything works great
<hexy> gassy: I didn't update the distro, just a simple update.
<nixfreak> but when i reboot the system I still have to mount -a
<dr_willis> nixfreak:  whats your fstab entry for the share?
<hexy> But I assume you are correct, mind helping me installing the driver, I'm not too familiar with installing drivers on linux.
<gassy> wait till any operator comes online they might have a solution
<nixfreak>   ./ //192,168.12.4/share/ /share  username=user,password=password
<nixfreak> sorry for the comma but that is what I have
<TomyLobo> what kind of suffix do file names in /etc/apt/preferences.d need to have, if any?
<nixfreak> I tried nowait and _netdev as options also dr_willis
<dr_willis> nixfreak:  hmm.. examples i find online have more 'fields' in them..    //192.168.44.100/share   /path_to/mount   cifs   guest,_netdev   0 0
<nixfreak> yeah guest does not work
<dr_willis> nixfreak:  its possible the server is just slow so the mounting is timing out.
<mag]> sambaaaa ewww
<hexy> gassy: I don't know any operators..
<dr_willis> You could put a command in /etc/rc.local to mount the share.  but thats a bit of a dirty work around
<dmd> Is there a way to monitor gconf/dconf for key/value changes so I can make a change in the GUI and then record that change so I can make the same change using gconftool?
<KM0201> mag]: ?
<gassy> hexy wait till any one o em comes
<gassy> of*
<nixfreak> dr_willis I agree , but how can I slow the mount down ?
<dr_willis> nixfreak:  thats what  the _netdev option is supposed to do
<hexy> gassy: And how would I know if any of them are online?
<dr_willis> nixfreak:  from what im googling. ;)
<TomyLobo> dr_willis, what do i do if i can't find g++ 4.7 there? it is present in quantal
<gassy> you on xchat right ..operators have a green dot before their names
<dr_willis> TomyLobo:  ppa, or source i guess..
<gassy> and did you google for the solution
<gassy> ?
<hexy> gassy: I did google for a solution, and no I'm not on xchat, though it's nice you assume everyone here is on xchat haha
<nixfreak> dr_willis _netdev is depreciated
<dr_willis> nixfreak:  just googling examples. ;)
<nixfreak> of course
<gassy> ok if you are on any text based irc client it will be a @
<hexy> gassy: And I didn't find a solution since I don't really know how to word my problem correctly.
<nixfreak> Ubuntu just has a lot of ways to mount something
<Pici> gassy: people don't op-up unless theres an issue that needs attention.  Also, they aren't all-knowing.
<hexy> Okay, if I'm seeing this correctly, I see FloodBot1 2 and 3 online.
<hexy> gassy:
<gassy> "graphics driver lost after  ubuntu update"
<gassy> somthing like that
<hexy> gassy: Exactly what I've tried.
<hexy> And nothing.
<Pici> !floodbots
<ubottu> FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<hexy> gassy: They all help the ones who have installed their drivers manually, but don't help the automatically installed ones, which is my case.
<dr_willis> nixfreak:  notice some examples of mounting cifs that use the 'auto' option also.. perhaps the default for them is noauto (that would be weird)
<nixfreak> dr_willis oh "the default is noauto" fstab says that auto is default hmm
<outofhand> hi, can someone please help me . i been looking all over to get my Screen to stay on and not turn dark after 10 sec- i went to (brightness and Lock) and changes everything off.... and still the screen turn black . and then i tried "Caffeine" and disabled the screen saver . please help
<jgspratt> I moved a server onto my lan and it took over people's devices that asked for a dhcp lease.  I killed dhcpd, but now I wawnt to chkconfig it off.  How can I do that in ubuntu?
<jgspratt> I could not find a init.d file that started it
<dr_willis> nixfreak:  i cant find anything that says the default is no auto.. i just saw a bunch of examples that included auto...
<jgspratt> I could not find an rc.d file that started it.
<dr_willis> nixfreak:  so that may not be it.
<TomyLobo> is it advisable to install g++ 4.7 from quantal into precise?
<jgspratt> It was a child of init though.
<jgspratt> There must be some way to make it not start up, even on ubuntu, right?
<dr_willis> TomyLobo:  you dont want to mix packages from differnt releases
<TomyLobo> same degree of difficulties as squeeze/wheezy?
<nixfreak> lol this is frustrating
<nixfreak> the only way its working right now is S99
<nixfreak> its a nasty hack
<jgspratt> I did a `find /etc/ -name *dhcpd*` and it found these: /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf /etc/apparmor.d/cache/usr.sbin.dhcpd /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.dhcpd /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.dhcpd
<jgspratt> I want to turn off dhcpd so it doesn't start next time.
<outofhand> ?
<jgspratt> Is there a way to do that in ubuntu somehow?
<jgspratt> If so, how can it be done perminantly?
<TomyLobo> dr_willis, which problems would arise?
<outofhand> can anyone suggest something ?
<dr_willis> if its handled by upstart jgspratt  it should have an /etc/init/servicename.conf  you could rename
<jgspratt> outofhand: have you tried unplugging it?  does a "disconnected cable" thing appear?
<dr_willis> TomyLobo:  it could start pulling in other packages that will break the system
<jgspratt> dr_willis: I am sorry, there is no /etc/init/dhcpd.conf file.
<jgspratt> dr_willis: do you know if maybe it is part of networking?
<jgspratt> and if so, how to disable dhcpd without disabling networking?
<outofhand>  jgspratt : yes i have unpluged - its the screen going to sleep mode
<jgspratt> Oh, I see.
<Meway> If I have a terminal running program and can't see it. How would I be able to see it by using another terminal? (via ssh) thats why i ask this.
<TomyLobo> dr_willis, like?
<loke> Meway: You should start it under screen
<loke> Meway: or tmux
<jgspratt> tmux++
<dr_willis> TomyLobo:  like.. totally failing to boot.. You DONT want to mix packages from differnt releases..  if you do - dont expect any support from here.
<Rainyin> ^_^
<TomyLobo> no i mean like which packages?
<dr_willis> TomyLobo:  no idea.
<Meway> loke: so if I have server-bla1 running and it is running. How would I go from an empty terminal to seeing that  programs output without closing it?
<dr_willis> Im not even sure how you would install gcc from  a newer release in an old release.
<loke> Meway: You can't. Unless the program was started under screen or tmux
<outofhand> I cant believe no one can help with this .....
<Meway> loke: screen is terminal?
<dr_willis> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<loke> Meway: No. screen is a program that provides the functionality you seek
<loke> Meway: tmux is also such a program, which is newer, better but not as commonly available
<Meway> loke: does it cost?
<loke> Meway: no
<loke> Meway: just apt-get install it
<TomyLobo> dr_willis,  afaict, it will only update libgcc1
<jgspratt> Meway: what I do is this: find a machine that has tmux on it, build up a multi-leveled tmux with sessions into each of the servers I want and then connect to that tmux every time
<TomyLobo> also libgomp1 and libitm1
<jgspratt> for convenience, use tmuxinator to define your connections and distribute the public ssh key of your tmux host to all the clients.
<loke> jgspratt: ouch. I have started to dislike the spreading ofpublich ssh keys. It's a nightmare to manage and keep secure
<loke> jgspratt: If you have more than a handful of machines, you should be using Kerberos
<jgspratt> loke: ah: I have a puppet for you!
<loke> jgspratt: Kerberos is what provides happieness :-)
<lgonzalez> putos
<Meway> link tmux?
<cloudrf> is ubuntu gpl compliant??
<loke> Meway: Did you even try to google? It's the first hit.
<asshole1> l,
<Meway> asshole1: ... /nick bunghole ....
<asshole1> tg
<Meway> loke: no sorry lol
<TomyLobo> how do i add a repository in a way that i need to write apt-get install package/repo
<BluesKaj> TomyLobo, do you mean a PPA or a repository that needs to be enabled in the package manager/sources.list
<BluesKaj> ?
<wdilli01> Hi folks, I want a particular script to run before a system reboots, between the user hitting init 6, typing reboot, or going to reboot in the guy, where can i put such a script?
<wdilli01> GUI**
<heoyea> use cron
<heoyea> at reboot
<AR_> lol @ topic in #2,000
<wdilli01> cron allows you to do something at reboot?
<wdilli01> awesome will check it out
<TomyLobo> BluesKaj, i figured it out. i misspelled something :)
<unapodo> Hi
<unapodo> dsfdasfasd
<unapodo> sdahfadsñkldags
<unapodo> dsfhasdklfa
<donspaulding> Shoot, unapodo left before I got the chance to tell him his keyboard was working.
<TomyLobo> dr_willis, upgrading cpp, g++, gcc, libgcc1, libgomp1, libquadmath0, libstdc++6 from 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 to 4.7.2-2ubuntu1; replacing {cpp,gcc,g++}-4.6, gcc-4.6-base, libstdc++6-4.6-dev by their 4.7 equivalents; installing libitm1 4.7.2-2ubuntu1
<AdvoWork> for some reason,ive just pressed something but I dont know what, ive lost the surround of my firefox, and terminal, basically the top navigation/bottom have totally dissapeared.any idea how to restore these? ive restarted them but same problem so not sure what ive done..
<kotakkuning> testing
<der_kleene> glückwunsch
<OpenSorce> donspaulding, I thought we were all just ignoring the obvious troll :-P
<TomyLobo> doesn't sound like it would break anything :)
<OpenSorce> hexy, how's your issue coming along?
<hexy> OpenSorce: Horrible.
<hexy> Not getting anywhere.
<OpenSorce> hexy oh my...
<OpenSorce> hexy, so have we identified the driver and tried re-installing it?
<TomyLobo> dr_willis,  i should at least end up with a working apt :)
<hexy> OpenSorce: We identified it, but didn't try reinstalling it.
<unapodo> oh yeah
<unapodo> of course
<unapodo> helloooo
<unapodo> dfg
<OpenSorce> hexy, I would try that first... removing then installing the driver
<hexy> I don't know how to it.
<hexy> Mind helping me out here?
<OpenSorce> hexy, if that doesn't work I would say start looking for the error message
<OpenSorce> hexy sure, do you know the name of the driver/package?
<kotakkuning> testing
<hexy> OpenSorce: Uhmm.. not sure what you mean.
<OpenSorce> hexy, step one should be sudo apt-get remove <packagename> then sudo apt-get install <packagename>... so we need to find out the name of the driver package
<ovidiu-florin> what flag do I have to give to g++ to sow all compile errors? So that the compiler does not stop on the first error?
<fego> ovidiu-florin: may be -Wall
<hexy> OpenSorce: Well, how do I find the name?
<ovidiu-florin> fego: that is for warnings
<ovidiu-florin> does it also include errors?
<OpenSorce> hexy, looking now... we said earlier it should be the i910 driver right?
<hexy> I found it...
<ovidiu-florin> fego: as far as I know it does not
<hexy> I apt-cache search i915
<fego> ovidiu-florin: errors and warnings are different things altogether
<unapodo> exactly
<hexy> and it's xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ovidiu-florin> fego: -W* stands for warnings
<unapodo> no no, you are wrong
<hexy> So I guess I'll remove and reinstall like you said.
<hexy> OpenSorce: Should I purge remove or just remove?
<fego> ovidiu-florin: you can get warning at comile time even if your code gets compiled flawlessly
<gyanesh> hello
<gyanesh> i m newbie
<ovidiu-florin> fego: I know that
<OpenSorce> hexy, you're right purging might be a good idea, btw what version of Ubuntu?
<hexy> 12.04
<gyanesh> can anybody help me to start with ubuntu development??????
<uu> develop what?
<gyanesh> app
<pl_> join /#gstreamer
<gyanesh> a simple networking app
<uu> i removed ubuntu software center at the beginning, always
<nawaf> how to change default theme in liveCD after remastering ubuntu
<OpenSorce> hexy, okay I would try the instructions here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-intel-82852855gm-drivers-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<hexy> Well, already purged, and reinstalled.
<hexy> OpenSorce: Now restarting.
<OpenSorce> hexy, it tells you to add a Stefan Glasenhardt's ppa which I understand is kept up to date.
<OpenSorce> hexy, good luck
<TomyLobo> how do i check whether libstdc++6-4.6.3 and -4.7.2 are binary compatible?
<hexy> We'll see in a sec.
<arucard> hola alguien save porque no puedo instalar guadalinexv8
<hexy> OpenSorce: So..... =[
<hexy> ='[
<hexy> Didn't work.
<hexy> I guess I'll see that link you sent.
<OpenSorce> hexy, did you reboot that quick?
<hexy> Yeah.
<hexy> Lol
<gyanesh> how can i change my theme in ubuntu?
<fego> !spanish | arucard
<OpenSorce> hexy, wow... it never even said you left the channel
<ubottu> arucard: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hexy> OpenSorce: I'm on a diff machine.
<hexy> Lol
<OpenSorce> hexy, oh... derp
<arucard> ok gracias
<gyanesh> any body how can i change my theme in ubuntu?
<fego> arucard: you are welcome
<OpenSorce> hexy, okay... well now we probably want to look through the X errors and see if we see anything obvious... don't remember where Ubuntu keeps those hold on
<fego> gyanesh: System Settings. Themes are on the Appearance page. Did you try searching on Dash?
<TomyLobo> ok, so i can still run apt-get, so i guess i *should* be fine even after a reboot
<TomyLobo> at least fine enough to downgrade.
<borini> hi all...general knowledge question: when i type 'iconv -l' i get a list of character sets -- where are these stored?
<TomyLobo> strace it :P
<TomyLobo> borini ^
<lexipain2> te
<kotakkuning> test
<fego> kotakkuning: there is #test too
<Lexipain> h
<ritz_> hi, hitting this
<ritz_> $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/quantal/pidgin  12.10   bzr: ERROR: Revision {ken.vandine@canonical.com-20120406154135-l8969oa3dxnsjqvk} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<ritz_> do I file a bz against pidgin or against lp ?
<ritz_> s/lp/bzr
<lotharz0r> I've got a problem with NFS. I made a dd image of a server of mine while it was running, and made a vmware virtual hard drive of that image. Now when I export NFS directories, I can mount them on clients, but it's the wrong dir. Any idea what I can do?
<cloudrf> any way to speak to canonical directly?
<cloudrf> by voice preferably
<tacorwin> cloudrf: go to the ubuntu.com and find there email. but voice  is best
<P0P> hello everyone
<cloudrf> i want an avenue to advertize my ubuntu machines on their site
<tacorwin> i would email them then.
<cloudrf> mint is a bit slow to respond
<TomyLaptop> updating gcc 4.6 to 4.7 with packages from quantal worked :)
<AdvoWork> for some reason,ive just pressed something but I dont know what, ive lost the surround of my firefox, and terminal, basically the top navigation/bottom have totally dissapeared.any idea how to restore these? ive restarted them but same problem so not sure what ive done..
<FrEaKmAn_> does ubuntu 12.10 work with windows8 dual boot?
<BaldFat> AdvoWork: your window manager crashed
<BaldFat> AdvoWork: What desk top enviroment do you use?
<cloudrf> windows 8 sucks anyway
<FrEaKmAn_> cloudrf: ok.. but still
<TomyLaptop> not a lot more than unity :D
<cloudrf> grub loader should work'
<cloudrf> i use xfce tomy
<FrEaKmAn_> xubuntu?
<TomyLaptop> FrEaKmAn_,  install linux last, then it should be fine
<cloudrf> just use grub
<cloudrf> the loader should do all the work
<cloudrf> xubuntu is king yes
<cloudrf> xfce is the best desktop environment in my opinion
<cloudrf> not as pretty but definately kicks butt
<cloudrf> kubuntu or xubuntu are probably the best alternatives freakman
<TomyLaptop> kubuntu is really nice now that plasma is more mature
<svampo> ciao
<mih1406> I was trying to contact Arabic Translation Team to ask them if translations of Ubuntu on Launchpad benefits them or not? But nobody is responding to me. Who can?
<ccc_> Cordel
<ccc_> Helllo
<ccc_> I need tech support
<ccc_> lol
<ccc_> my gtx 280 isnt working
<ccc_> How can I add another resolution to my video cards properties?
<patr|ck_> when my $HOME is encrypted, is /home/.ecryptfs/patrick/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase inside or outside the encrypted space?
<ccc_> I want 1080x720 16x9
<patr|ck_> ccc_, nvidia chip by chance?
<toddnjamie> Do any of you know anything about hooking up a canon printer to ubuntu?
<ccc_> gtx - 280
<TomyLaptop> ccc_ i think there was something about that in "man xrandr"
<ccc_> nvidia
<patr|ck_> ccc_, try the nvidita-settings app
<ccc_> i did
<patr|ck_> sorry for the spelling
<patr|ck_> ccc_, or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ccc> is that where resolutions are stored in unix?
<ccc> i want to force 1080x720
<toddnjamie> I need help installing a canon pixma mg2120 printer on my ubuntu system. I can't get it to detect my printer
<TomyLaptop> ccc, this is ubuntu, not unix
<attila_work> hi
<ccc> basically coke and pepsi
<BluesKaj> ccc, look in system settings>display and monitor , you can set your resolution there as well.
<TomyLaptop> xrandr --addmode VGA 1080x720
<TomyLaptop> substitute your output's name
<attila_work> I installed gnome classic on my ubuntu 12.10, and then installed compiz plugins, but now for all users except root, the checkboxes next to all compiz items are grayed out. How do I fix this?
<ccc> how do i get my outputs name?
<TomyLaptop> ccc, system settings for display
<TomyLaptop> or just type xrandr without a parameter
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2066330 toddnjamie
<toddnjamie> bazhang: Yes, thank you for that, but I've already tried that. I can't get it to work. I don't know if maybe I'm missing some key here, or what...
<bazhang> toddnjamie, there are *two* solutions there
<troulouliou_dev> hi i just install my hard disk running on a laptop with nvidia card to a laptop with intel card , is there a command to auto reconfigure Xorg
<troulouliou_dev> i still have the nvidia xorg conf with a 640x480 screen
<toddnjamie> bazhang, yes I know. I've been working on this nonstop for almost 16 hours....Maybe I'm just tired and can't figure something out. Can't see the forest through the trees kind of thing. I'm not computer savvy....
<uu> poor resolution
<gaby> any body could help me to remove some programs ?
<gaby> i need to free some space
<bazhang> gaby, installed how
<gaby> bazhand: installed  already
<bazhang> gaby, how    were they installed
<attila_work> problem solved: I had to enable Preferences -> Plugin List -> Automatic Plugin Sorting
<gaby> bazhang: like ubuntu one - like games - and so on
<gaby> bazhang : its installed with ubuntu when i was installing ubuntu it self
<bazhang> gaby, so remove with the package manager
<bazhang> toddnjamie, add the ppa
<gaby> bazhang : i cant open the package manager
<bazhang> !addppa | toddnjamie
<ubottu> toddnjamie: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<troulouliou_dev> gaby, apt-get clean && apt-get autoremove
<troulouliou_dev> may already help
<toddnjamie> Therein lies the problem. Unless I'm missing something major something here, I can't figure out what you're talking about. I'm on the page you just gave me, looking at the ppa link, and I don't see what I'm supposed to do here. I'm sorry. I know I'm an idiot...people should not let me near ubuntu....:(
<bazhang> gaby, whats the error
<gaby> bazhang : not responding
<bazhang> toddnjamie, I just gave you the link on how to add a ppa
<toddnjamie> Yes, I understand that. I know you did. Thank you. I'll figure it out from here. Thanks.
<bazhang> gaby, then remove from the command line; sudo apt-get remove packagename
<toddnjamie> This link you sent me, doesn't show me how to install the ppa files. Again, unless I'm missing something important. Does ubuntu not have an ubuntu for dummies page?
<toddnjamie> That's where I should go.
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name   <----- toddnjamie
<gskellik> I get "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error" popping up all the time
<gskellik> but nothing seems to be wrong..
<gskellik> the error is just annoying
<gaby> bazhang : i did so and tells  me ...unable to lock the download directory
<toddnjamie> It just says cannot access ppa.
<bazhang> gaby, so close all other instances of apt, package manager etc, or wait til a current install is finished then close
<bazhang> gaby, you did use *sudo* , correct?
<gaby> bazhang : iam not able to download any thing as i dont have a space for 0MB
<bazhang> toddnjamie, whats the exact add ppa command you used
<gaby> bazhang: correct - i did use sudo
<bazhang> gaby, so close all other instances of apt
<toddnjamie> ok, it did all that...it said it's done reading package lists. I typoed when I typed it in. Remember: 16 hours straight here. I need a break lol..
<bazhang> toddnjamie, now sudo apt-get update
<toddnjamie> It said it's done reading package lists, and the link you gave me says I'm now ready to install software from the ppa or something like that....
<toddnjamie> I did that too
<toddnjamie> It's done all that.
<bazhang> toddnjamie, so install it
<toddnjamie> The regular software I was trying to use in the first place? Am I understand that correctly?
<bazhang> toddnjamie, the software from the ppa. use the exact name
<toddnjamie> that's where I get confused. I'm so sorry. I'm not trying to make your day difficult, I swear! lol I'm such a girl...:( I don't know what you mean when you say that...the software from the ppa...I thought that was what I just did...I'm sorry :(
<bazhang> toddnjamie, paste.ubuntu.com the *exact commands* you used and give us the url
<gaby> bazhang:
<gaby> bazhang:gaby@Gaby-Inspiron:~$ sudo apt-get remove ubuntu one
<gaby> [sudo] password for gaby:
<gaby> Reading package lists... Done
<gaby> Building dependency tree
<gaby> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> gaby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaby> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu
<bazhang> gaby, paste.ubuntu.com
<toddnjamie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370502/
<thrownawaytrash> hey guys. quick question here. currently distro hopping, primarily ubuntu based and was wondering which deb package should i get, since I don't want to keep redownloading wine every time I switch. amd64 or  i386 (here's the page i think i need to download itfrom https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa/+packages)
<spinadoro> ciao
<spinadoro> !list
<ubottu> spinadoro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cloudrf>  amd triple core 3.1ghz 8gbs ram 2tb hard drive, and a dvd burner
<cloudrf> <cloudrf>: 500$
<bazhang> cnijfilter-common-3.70 cnijfilter-common-3.60  <----- toddnjamie install those
<toddnjamie> do I just copy and paste what you just typed?
<bazhang> toddnjamie, sudo apt-get install
<toddnjamie> ok thank you...
<bazhang> and those two packages at the end toddnjamie
<keith_> Is it possible to install packages for 12.04 on 12.10?
<bazhang> keith_, never mix distro versions
<keith_> bazhang: So I'll need to install from source if the package is being removed?
<toddnjamie> It says unable to locate package cnijfilter-common-3.70
<bazhang> keith_, which package
<toddnjamie> said same thing for the other one.
<keith_> libtrilinos
<jevans> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04, and when I get to the partitioning screen, none of my hard drives show up. fdisk -l shows me both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, as expected. Has anyone seen anything like this before?
<jevans> Also the only choice in 'Device for boot loader installation' is /dev/sdb, which is unexpected
<toddnjamie> I tried again, it still said "E: Unable to locate package cnijfilter-common-3.70"...said same for cnijfilter-common-3.60
<keith_> bazhang: At least, this site indicates it is going to be removed: http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/trilinos.html
<keith_> I don't know for sure
<bazhang> toddnjamie, now try sudo apt-get upgrade  then try and install them
<toddnjamie> Ok, I'll try that. It's doing the upgrade right now.
<toddnjamie> I have yet another question. When I'm doing the sudo apt-get install, do I type both packages in same command, or do them separately?
<bazhang> toddnjamie, both together
<toddnjamie> ok thank you so much...you've been very patient with my stupidity and I appreciate it. I'm trying it all right now.
<notrin> hey there
<notrin> my lcd keeps going black randomly, then coming back
<notrin> suppose this is a driver or resolution issue?
<toddnjamie> bazhang, when this gets done, will there be another step after attempting again the sudo apt-get install process?
<toddnjamie> right now, it's still finishing the upgrade, I just wanted to see where I would have to go after this.
<bazhang> toddnjamie, yes, you need to then give the command to install those two packages
<ar_> hello
<toddnjamie> sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-common-3.70 cnijfilter-common-3.60, right?
<Lexipain> he
<bazhang> correct toddnjamie
<toddnjamie> again, unable to locate package.
<toddnjamie> Just did it.
<BluebirdShao> hey, guys, where i can get the pxeboot.tar.gz file
<bazhang> toddnjamie, pastebin the exact command you used and give us the url
<toddnjamie> ok
<toddnjamie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370558/
<BluebirdShao> And i read "Untar the file netboot/pxeboot.tar.gz into /var/lib..." on help.ubuntu.com, but i don't know where i can obtain the 'pxeboot.tar.gz' file.
<BluebirdShao> somebody know how i can obtain 'pxeboot.tar.gz' file?
<bazhang> toddnjamie, what happens when you try to tab complete the package name    sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-<tabkey>
<notrin> BluebirdShao, : google duh
<notrin> http://bcomisky.com/cuwin/pxeboot/pxeboot.tar.gz
<toddnjamie> I'm not sure what you're asking me to do. I typed what you put, then hit the tab key, and nothing happened.
<Ian_Corne> For some reason, jockey-gtk isn't available to me
<tempnanner> hey folks, Im trying to setup my server for openvpn.  I got it working so far to the point where my client gets the right address on tap0 but I cant go anywhere on the client
<Ian_Corne> it's installed, but it's not runable
<Ian_Corne> anyone any idea?
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, just type jockey in the run command
<Ian_Corne> nothing found
<Ian_Corne> $ jockey
<Ian_Corne> jockey: command not found
<trism> Ian_Corne: it is in software-properties-gtk in 12.10
<Ian_Corne> aha
<tempnanner> I followed this tut exactly, http://serverubuntu.it/openvpn-bridge-configuration
<Ian_Corne> nice
<Ian_Corne> it's weird to put it with software sources..
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, the run command is alt+f2 , not the terminal
<bazhang> toddnjamie, what happens when you type apt-cache search cnijfilter
<Ian_Corne> doesn't work, it proposes jockey-text
<toddnjamie> nothing.
<wald0> this is a novice question but, if i run the live system of ubuntu, it installs automatically the nvidia (original) drivers with 3d acceleration ? or how it is managed ?
<BluesKaj> !who | Ian_Corne
<ubottu> Ian_Corne: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MenschMaschine> Hi
<bazhang> toddnjamie, so either the PPA is offline for the moment, or there was an error with adding the ppa which I could not detect. try again a bit later, and if all else fails, contact the PPA maintainer
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: I will ok :), as I said, it proposes jockey-txt, but the software-sources window has it now
<toddnjamie> ok...thank you.
<wald0> maybe Mint ?
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, strange things going on with gnome/unity ...  losing touch
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: yeah, they're just regrouping I guess, but it seems it would be beter suited to be in the software center
<Basil1x> Hello.  12.10 with both Kubuntu and Ubuntu installed.  The screen keeps blanking after ~5min inactivity.  The fora responses to this problem are unhelpful.  I have the power settings and brightness / screensaver set to never.
<MenschMaschine> Ho long should a fsck take on  ~8TB disk? Can’t remember if ext3 or ext4 with lots of hards links?
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, I've been on kde for several yrs , at least it's a bit more consistent
<inner_peace> hello  any one know and deal in deep with Zimbra mail server ???
<StFS> Hi... how do I list all packages that depend on a package X?
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: kde is not for me, tried it and didn't suit me well =)
<ChogyDan> StFS: apt-cache rdpends $package_name
<ChogyDan> *rdepends
<StFS> ChogyDan: thank you!
<wald0> hello ?
<kernan> Hey guys! I just type sudo apt-get install Gnome-Tweak-Tool. How do i start det program?! :O
<kernan> I got ubuntu 12.10 btw.
<wald0> mmh, nobody knows ? or nobody reads me ? :S
<wald0> are nvidia drivers supported in ubuntu ?
<inner_peace> hello
<ChogyDan> wald0: people will answer if they know it, otherwise, folks stay silent
<uskerine> hi,
<pejamus> So, I have been tinkering around with windows/dos for 20 years and I finally got curious enough to try ubuntu yesterday.  Very interesting but I'm still very lost
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, I wasn't suggesting it was , merely pointing out there seem to be a lot of changes in ubuntu , that we don't see in kubuntu
<wald0> ChogyDan: i thought that was a very common question...
<inner_peace> any one see mu ques
<ChogyDan> wald0: you want to know how to install nvidia drivers in a live install?
<uskerine> i have an ubuntu server which has autoupgraded to 3.2.0-33 and I would like to rollback to 3.2.0-29 and freeze server in that "version 29", how can i do that?
<uskerine> http://pastebin.com/D2fNr3ae
<wald0> ChogyDan: well, more like if the privative nvidia drivers run "out of the box" (by some automatic install) in live mode
<ChogyDan> uskerine: quick and dirty, just remove the linux meta packages.  You won't get anymore updates
<BluesKaj> pejamus, do you have an issue or questions ?
<uskerine> ChogyDan, sorry but I do not know how to remove the linux emta packages. :(
<s3m73x> pejamus: why you are lost ? So much new things to learn ? :)
<ChogyDan> uskerine: very simple actually.  Just remove the linux packages you don't want, and the meta packages will get removed as a side affect.  ie, just remove 3.2.0-33 and make sure you still have 3.2.0-29 installed
<pejamus> actually, I installed the new version of steam on ubuntu.  I didn't know I hate to be registered in the beta.  Now I want to delete Steam, but don't know how.
<uskerine> ChogyDan, will that ensure that no new 3.2.0-3x packages will be installed?
<pejamus> had*
<kernan> Hey guys! I just type sudo apt-get install Gnome-Tweak-Tool. How do i start det program?! :O
<MenschMaschine> Let me ask again, now with more info
<pejamus> and yes... this is a completely foreign territory to me
<inner_peace> hello
<ChogyDan> uskerine: in a manner of speaking, yes.  Once you break the update behavior, it won't come back unless you install it again
<uskerine> ok, let's try that then
<h00k> kernan: open your menu in the upper left, and start to type/search for it
<ChogyDan> wald0: I suspect the answer is no, unless you use a live usb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69432/livecd-with-nvidia-binary-drivers
<s3m73x> ß
<uskerine> ChogyDan so i just apt-get remove linux-headers-3.2.0-32, linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic, linux-image-3.2.0-32-generic
<uskerine> ?
<wald0> ChogyDan: thx
<Mats> hello all
<ChogyDan> uskerine: well, maybe, is that really the package names?  Also, aren't you worried about 33, not 32?
<uskerine> I want to freeze it in 29
<uskerine> i have 31,32 and 33
<MenschMaschine> How long should a fsck last on a 6TB ext4 volume with lots of hard links (ie a backup disk)
<Mats> I am following instructions: when i run "chroot /target /bin/bash' i get the error ='cannot change root directory to /target: no such file or directory" why am i getting this error, should target be something????
<gordonjcp> MenschMaschine: quite a long time, I'd say
<pauser> hello, i have a bit of problems with my sound card driver i suppose. when i record or make a skype call the voice sound  wired. i know that its drivers fault because i tried another mic and in windows it worked well. how can i install the adequate driver for my card. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370615/ . ps. in windows i used a realtek hd driver but ubuntu installs the wrong driver i think.
<ChogyDan> uskerine: yeah, that is how you do it.  Those are the correct versions.  Just do that for all three versions, 31, 32, 33, and you will be done.  It will stay on 29 still the next major upgrade
<llutz> Mats: "/target" stands for the directory you want to chroot to,ie where you mounted a different install or whatever
<MenschMaschine> gordonjcp: I’ve waited 96 hours before interrupting it, as i’d thought it might have silently crashed. So longer than that?
<llutz> Mats: so yes, target should be something
<Mats> llutz: is there a way to check the current root
<Kartagis> !redmine
<Mats> is there a way to check the current root?
<causative> is there any way to do a silent version upgrade?  it's seriously a pain to keep coming back to the upgrade in progress and find it has halted and wants me to click continue
<ChogyDan> causative: typically it should do that.  I think it is a bug if it doesn't
<llutz> Mats: mount/df should tell
<causative> it should do what, be silent?
<WeThePeople> does updating the kernel alsoo mean a dist-upgrade as well?
<causative> well I've gotten several prompts
<causative> upgrading to 12.04
<causative> it should have been done half an hour ago
<causative> instead it has half an hour to go, plus I have to sit here
<causative> to keep it from stopping
<ChogyDan> causative: well, not ask questions.
<Mats> TY
<Mats> TY
<causative> well it does anyway so what can I do about that
<causative> maybe for the next upgrade since this is only to 12.04
<causative> so there will be another to 12.10
<causative> I don't remember exactly which modules were asking me questions
<causative> emacs-speak was the first
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gordonjcp> MenschMaschine: quite possibly, yes
<gordonjcp> MenschMaschine: is there any progress indication?  Does the drive show any signs of activity?
<causative> I asked my question on one line...after that is just discussing it
<kernan> Hey, how do i install my nvidia drives?!
<causative> <causative> is there any way to do a silent version upgrade?  it's seriously a pain to keep coming back to the upgrade in progress and find it has halted and wants me to click continue
<ChogyDan> causative: it is just good to keep your responses to a single line as well, so other support can happen in this chat as well
<causative> I say things when I think of them, didn't think of everything at once
<pauser> here how it does recored the sound for me. http://speedy.sh/9QsSh/2012-11-19-185942.ogg
<ItsAllGoneWierd> Hi, I did something wrong with the partitioning while installing 12.04 some weeks ago.. I gave / 25gb and /home 120gb. /home is not being used, and it is mounted at /media. Now the / partition is full and I have 120 gb unused. How can I mount the right partition without breaking anything?
<causative> <causative> is there any way to do a silent version upgrade?  it's seriously a pain to keep coming back to the upgrade in progress and find it has halted and wants me to click continue.  I'm upgrading to 12.04 so will soon do another upgrade to 12.10.  I don't remember every package that was prompting me, but emacs-speak was one of them
<ItsAllGoneWierd> Hm, a bit unclear that one.. lol
<mee_> hello, unity is not loading with fglrx driver ? is there a workaround for this problem ?
<ChogyDan> mee_: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic && sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)-generic
<uskerine> ChogyDan, removing 3x packages worked fine, now I am again in 29 and my digium card driver -which was compiled ad-hoc for 29- works fine
<mee_> i will try, thanks
<uskerine> ChogyDan, thanks a lot
<ChogyDan> uskerine: yw
<llutz> ItsAllGoneWierd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ItsAllGoneWierd> llutz: thx! :)
<Guest76469> ciao
<causative> so emacspeak is one of them, a package I don't really need so I can just remove it
<causative> but that isn't the worst of them since it only prompted me at the beginning and the end
<|strider|> Hi how to install 12.04 lts and make the /boot partition on a flash usb drive ?
<|strider|> anyone did that ?
<|strider|> Make a 12.04 lts install where the /boot is on a usb flash ?
<lonewulf85> I have a problem when trying to install a package from source. where can i post multiple lines to show my issue?
<llutz> !pastebib | lonewulf85
<llutz> !pastebin | lonewulf85
<ubottu> lonewulf85: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shvchk> Hello. What is the best way to upgrade Ubuntu on remote computer? I have 11.04 with TeamViewer there now, and want to upgrade to 12.04, but I think it will remove TeamViewer on upgrade, right?
<causative> alright here's another prompt that I remember getting before
<causative> "what would you like to do about menu.lst?" options are to keep the local version currently installed, install the new version, or do some investigation and diffing
<causative> I remember that message appearing right in the middle of the installation stopping everything
<causative> how can I suppress it in the future?
<causative> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lonewulf85> Here is my issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370658/
<ChogyDan> lonewulf85: you need to install the -dev versions of those packages I believe
<lonewulf85> ChogyDan: I will try that and see if it helps. Thanks
<ChogyDan> |strider|: why do you want to do that?  seems risky do put /boot on random drives
<|strider|> :)  ChogyDan well, no risk no reward :)
<OryHara> what's the easiest and quickest way to make ubuntu a lot faster and smoother. I don't care for the heavy gui and all that fluff, my computer is ancient and I have to wait like 30 seconds in between commands
<shvchk> Anyone? What is the best way to Upgrade Ubuntu on remote computer behind NAT?
<|strider|> I have a OpenSuSE install with boot on that same device.
<|strider|> My problem is far more complex and I am starting to use the 12.04 LTs as a reference install
<|strider|> I actu7ally like Unity
<|strider|> So the idea is this, first install 12.04 and the boot on usb flash
<ChogyDan> |strider|: if a clean install, I would just use the manual partitioner to setup /boot, and see what happens
<|strider|> ChogyDan I just did that and ... I boot from flash directly to a grub rescue prompt ?!?!
<OryHara> my processor is running at 100% and I don't know why, what can I do?
<uu> i run ubuntu on ufds for a long time
<|strider|> I made some ls to investigate and everything seems to be in place.
<|strider|> ChogyDan Also the partition I used on the flash is a Bootable ext3 primary partition ... nothing there to make a wrong boot device?!
<lonewulf85> ChogyDan: The only development package that I can find that is not installed right now is libgnome2.0 cli dev do you think that would help?
<ChogyDan> |strider|: that means it didn't work.  I dunno, maybe try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition
<|strider|> Anyone Is there a reason for ubuntu installer to dislike a usb flash for /boot ?
<|strider|> Also I tried to make the bootloader both on /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1 the disk and the disk partition. ... same result .
<Malimbar> does grub care where the partition is? maybe it can't see it
<|strider|> I really think that since Grub2 Problem on boot have Multiplied by 100 X !
<|strider|> Grub 2 is  a Real Problem on many distros!
<fyksen> Hey! I have had ubuntu on my nexus 7 for some days, but want to get back to regular android. I followed the steps on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation#Returning_your_Nexus_7_to_Stock_Android But I can't get it to work
<uu> you don't need grub for multibooting
<|strider|> Malimbar ... Grubn install detects the partitions with no problem
<lonewulf85> I re ran the install command and got this consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them. any ideas?
<|strider|> So at least the installer "see's" the partitions ...
<|strider|> By the way this did not happen to me on the previous LTS installs ?
<|strider|> ?!
<ChogyDan> lonewulf85: erm, did you install libglib2.0-dev?
<fyksen> I donw know how to "place your machine into fastboot mode".
<lonewulf85> ChogyDan: my synaptics says I already have it installed.
<Whiskey> Is it someway to install mySQL socket whitout install mySQL?
<llutz> fyksen: http://www.jayceooi.com/2012/08/16/google-nexus-7-fastboot-mode/
<|strider|> uu sorry for the late reply but ... what do you sugest?
<OryHara> how can I uninstall ubuntu's default screen environment and install something lighter like lxkd or whateven it's called
<|strider|> I cano not choose the bootloader from what I can see in the installer menus ...
<inner_peace> hello any one deal with zimbra mail server
<shvchk> Ah... I'll try once more: what is the best way to upgrade Ubuntu on remote PC behind NAT? I have autostarting TeamViewer, will it be ok?
<ChogyDan> shvchk: I think the upgrade tool will tell you what will be removed, so you may be able to check
<|strider|> Another question is there a problem to upgrade from 11.10 LTS to 12.04 LTS ? both 64 bits ?
<shvchk> ChogyDan: thanks, I will check. Also, I have 11.04, is there a way to upgrede directly to 12.04, or I have to go through 11.10 first?
<|strider|> Sorry for the question but I am newb to Ubuntu
<harushimo> I'm trying to install vmware player on ubuntu but I'm running into some problems
<ChogyDan> shvchk: there is only 10.04->12.04 and 11.10->12.04, so you do have to go through
<shvchk> ChogyDan: thanks
<|strider|> so ChogyDan no way to go from 11.10 to 12.04 right ?
<wastrel> america/win 19
<wastrel> ww
<ChogyDan> |strider|: ? of course there is.  I don't follow
<shvchk> |strider| why? He said there is 11.10->12.04. Mb you mean 10.10?
<TheLordOfTime> |strider|, what version of Ubuntu are you actually on>?
<|strider|> ChogyDan I think i can install 11.04 with no problem on this laptop ... so I would like to know if I can upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 ...
<saml> is there command that executes given script for file motification events?
<TheLordOfTime> |strider|, 11.04 -> 12.04 can't be done directly, you'd have to upgrade to 11.10 first.  Just install 12.04 or 11.10
<saml> inotify?
<|strider|> I have currently no Ubuntu installed only OpenSuSE 11.4, I want to install 12.04
<|strider|> OK!
<babyswizz> please does anyone have any idea of how i can browse anonymously for free?
<|strider|> there you go good folks !
<TheLordOfTime> |strider|, you can install 12.04 directly on, you know...
<gordonjcp> |strider|: so just do an install of 12.04
<|strider|> I am certain that What I want done is possible in 11.04 .. so 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 !
<|strider|> :)
<TheLordOfTime> |strider|, why do the extra work?
<TheLordOfTime> |strider|, 12.04 is the latest, you don't have to install Older and upgrade to newer :/
<|strider|> Because 12.04 does not install /boot on a usb flash drive.
<TheLordOfTime> and you want to do this why?
<|strider|> So I have to resort to the upgrade way ...
<|strider|> Because I need many primary partitions on my hd ...
<|strider|> Encryption requirements
<gimpygoo> Does anyone know if you can use netbootin to format a hard drive and load a copy of ubuntu onto said hard drive?
<|strider|> I use luks encription on many partitions, namelly /, /home and swap
<TheLordOfTime> |strider|, you didnt explain why you need /boot off the drive
<Xard> i wondered why i couldn't boot on lvm under xen dom0 but the reason is quite simple: whole /dev/sda hard disk is missing... no wonder it can't find partitions
<TheLordOfTime> |strider|, /boot from off of the hard drive makes life very hard.
<|strider|> Another Security Measure
<TheLordOfTime> doesn't count.
<TheLordOfTime> its not an actual security measure :p
<|strider|> No bootloader and luks headers ... no decoding of the partitions ...
<TheLordOfTime> no bootloader, no system.
<|strider|> Also :)
<|strider|> Another Advantage
<TheLordOfTime> what happens when you lose the USB stick
<TheLordOfTime> and stop using enter every line :P
<|strider|> No problem!
<Xard> in the failing initramfs shell the /dev/sr0 is present and can be read
<|strider|> No problem Whatsoever ... just a Re.install ...
<TheLordOfTime> ... right...
<TheLordOfTime> your setup's not logical, so i'm going to go back to fixing my netbook,.
<|strider|> :)
<babyswizz> please does anyone know of a free application i can use to hide my i.p
<|strider|> My laptop is a professional machine, it carries Finantial information, I can not risk a loss
<harushimo> I'm getting a vmware error message on ubuntu
<|strider|> I work in programming, J2EE
<harushimo> I'm trying to get it up and running
<ChogyDan> babyswizz: I think tor.  Depends on what usage you are using
<ChogyDan> |strider|: make sure you have backups  ;)
<|strider|> And I take serios encryption measures, due t an unfortunate event in the past.
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | |strider|
<ubottu> |strider|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<|strider|> ChogyDan Absolutelly. I have Dual back-up raid 10 systems encrypted also !
<|strider|> Just in case:)
<babyswizz> ChogyDan, i just need to open some sites while hiding my i.P
<|strider|> TheLordOfTime will try my best to not use enter
<ChogyDan> babyswizz: yeah, than I think tor is what you are looking for
<shvchk> |strider|: why not just use encrypted virtual machine?
<Xard> if anyone has any experience using xen under ubuntu, i'd really like to hear what could cause physical drives to go missing under dom0?
<bekks> Xard: Hardware issues.
<babyswizz> ChogyDan, can i use software center to install it?
<ChogyDan> !tor | babyswizz i dunno, maybe this will show something
<ubottu> babyswizz i dunno, maybe this will show something: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<|strider|> encrypted vm's are a very good solution shvchk, a very good solution if my machine was a bit more "rsponsive", it is adual-athlon, so not that good for VBox or vmware
<Xard> bekks: hardware issues like? the drives work just fine under normal kernel
<Mailman> Is is possible to print through Wine? The available drivers for my printer don't work on Ubuntu 12.04.
<ChogyDan> Mailman: I don't think so.  Maybe through virtualbox
<babyswizz> ChogyDan, thanks a bunch
<bekks> Xard: Do you have any messages in dmesg pointing to that issue?
<Xard> bekks: i'm just wading through the logs at the moment
<|strider|> But i really find it very very bizare that the installer recognizes the partition of the flash drive and does not boot after install.
<th3pun15h3r> anyone else try the netflix ubuntu app?
<Xard> bekks: i already had a really stupid problem with uefi boot causing xen to crash before reaching dom0 ;<
<ChogyDan> th3pun15h3r: I heard about it
<causative> after upgrading to 12.04 my wireless has stopped working... I believe I was using the ath9k module for it previously.  I tried modprobe ath9k but that didn't make it start working, what should I try next?
<|strider|> Funny ! if the boot goes to hdd there is no problem for 12.04 !
<ChogyDan> causative: try: sudo lshw -C networking          see if a driver is loaded
<causative> ChogyDan, no results
<ChogyDan> |strider|: I think you need to have the same boot device that you boot off of that you had setup grub onto
<zvacet> ubuntu is inlow graphic mode (witch is new for me because usually works fine) how can I solve this
<ChogyDan> zvacet: what graphics card?
<ChogyDan> causative: sudo lshw -C network
<zvacet> ChogyDan: ATI  HD 3200
<causative> ChogyDan, I did that and got no results
<Xard> so, /var/log/xen/ seems to be empty and no trace of logs elsewhere, and why there would be as dom0 cannot find / mount / write to /var/log
<zvacet> ChogyDan: but it works just fine until today ( and yes I did some stuff)
<ChogyDan> causative: ok.  I posted the wrong command earlier.  I thought that was the issue.
<ChogyDan> zvacet: well, you should probably describe what you did, as best you can, and in one line
<|strider|> ChogyDan I had exactly that, choose on install /dev/sdc and also place bootloader on /ev/sdc
<ankur> HI there
<causative> oh sorry it was the issue, with the revised command I did get some results
<ankur> I am on 12.04
<Cong> well this sucks. see that bit on the right sicking out? this page isn't doesn't support the firefox web browser. http://i49.tinypic.com/20kvfib.jpg
<causative> there's the ethernet interface and then there's a network that is listed as UNCLAIMED
<ankur> and have a USB external HDD
<gimpygoo> what is the command to see what is running on your box?
<causative> so I think that's probably the wireless interface
<causative> 1 minute let me transfer it to this computer so I can pastebin it
<ankur> but ubuntu doesn't detect it
<zvacet> ChogyDan: I installed xubuntu desktop following http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<ankur> can anyone help?
<|strider|> To be precise: I choose /boot to go to /dev/sdc1 (flash) and mount that has /boot, and choose the option of placing bootloader on /dev/sdc, and second attempt /dev/sdc1
<ChogyDan> causative: yeah, that's an issue
<gimpygoo> what is the command to see what is running on your box?
<zvacet> ChogyDan : after coming back to ubuntu graphic doesn´t worl properlly
<ChogyDan> zvacet: make sure that linux-headers-generic is installed, and try reinstalling your graphics drivers
<wolfygang> Hey guys when I try to install ubuntu I get a "panic occured, switching back to text console"
<zvacet> ChogyDan: brb
<ankur> Unable to get my external HDD working on ubuntu 12.04, tried googling, but didn't help.
<th3pun15h3r> you trying to use the software to run it?
<causative> ChogyDan, results of sudo lshw -C network http://pastebin.com/ByTEdEzk
<harushimo> I just installed vmware player successfully on my ubuntu. Do I need to update anything else
<c0dr> .
<gimpygoo> what is the command to see what is running on your box?
<zvacet> ChogyDan : headers where installed so I just reinstalled radeon driver
<causative> ChogyDan, so is this telling me I don't have the driver for it?  maybe the driver was removed as part of the upgrade?
<ChogyDan> causative: that's broadcom, not ath9k.  Right?
<roothorick> I'm working on an ubu server based portable game thing, details not important
<cakeboss> Hey guys. I have been messing around with python and I installed some modules (requests, json, etc). My computer died unexpectedly and now it is telling me the modules don't exist. I am guess that I lost some files. Is there any way to make sure I didn't lose any crucial system files?
<ChogyDan> causative: I think so.  I would look into installing broadcom drivers.  I don't know about them; they seem to be a pain for folks
<roothorick> when ubuntu boots, it sits at a blank screen with a blinking cursor for an insufferably long time and won't tell me what it's doing
<babyswizz> I'm trying to get a program running and am told to "Then add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:
<babyswizz> deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org <DISTRIBUTION> main " how do i go about this
<roothorick> how do I get a more verbose boot?
<causative> ChogyDan, you're right.  So I must have had broadcom drivers previously
<c0dr> NICK c0d3m0nk3y
<causative> would the upgrade have deleted them, or if not how could I re-enable them?
<ChogyDan> babyswizz: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add that whole line to the end
<zvacet> ChogyDan: ?
<ChogyDan> zvacet: did it work?  try: dkms status
<zvacet> ChogyDan: so I should reboot now?
<ChogyDan> causative: it doubt the upgrade deleted them, but you have a new kernel.  Maybe you just need to reinstall them since they aren't opensource.  I don't know about broadcom stuff.  Try installing linux-headers-generic, and see if you can install them in software sources (if you are running 12.10)
<zvacet> ChogyDan : also I don´t see xorg.conf in etc/X11
<ChogyDan> zvacet: yeah, give it a go
<causative> installing anything over the network right now is a little problematic
<causative> I guess I could set that up
<zvacet> ChogyDan: I´m afraid we will speak to each other again
<causative> but is there any way to maybe download the module onto a USB and install from there?
<ChogyDan> zvacet: dkms status    that will actually tell you if the driver is installed
<ChogyDan> causative: have you tried booting from an old kernel?  that might work.  And sorry, I have NO experience with broadcom.  I'm just give general hints based on my exprience with nvidia drivers
<causative> ChogyDan, problem is now solved
<causative> I tried modprobe b43 and as luck would have it that worked
<grendal_prime> ok, I have ntp.conf configured, i have traffic going out and comming back to the server asking for ntp updates. the damn box is just not setting the new date.
<causative> so all I have to do now is add b43 to /etc/modules right
<wolfygang> Hey guys, when I try to install ubuntu I get a "panic occured, switching back to text console" and then it just sits there
<ChogyDan> causative: lol, ok.  Ya, something like that.
<grendal_prime> this is a 12.04 server. i also have a 10.04 server on the same host doing the exact same thing
<causative> thanks ChogyDan
<grendal_prime> if i do ntpdate servername.  it works but..that is not the same thing as ntp service.
<grendal_prime> this is rediculas.
<bekks> grendal_prime: Whats the difference between the server time and the current real time?
<grendal_prime> 10 hours
<bekks> grendal_prime: Since that is far more than 1 hour, it will take a few days until that difference is eliminated.
<grendal_prime> ?
<grendal_prime> serioiusly
<grendal_prime> i have reset it several times..it quickly jumps out of sync.
<bekks> grendal_prime: Seriously. Thats how ntp works. It will NOT adjust the ntp drift to fir thos large difference.
<bekks> *to fit those large differences.
<grendal_prime> ok..thats what i always though but ive asked this question before and was told...that was bs
<grendal_prime> so run ntpdate..get it close..then run ntp service.
<bekks> grendal_prime: And of course you forgot to delete the ntp.drift file? :)
<babyswizz> I'm trying to install a program and am asked to run a command "apt-get update" as root. what do i do?
<grendal_prime> of course i did  because ive never had to do any of this before
<rickycezar> oh my
<rickycezar> =X
<bekks> babyswizz: Run that. It will fetch package update information from the official repos.
<grendal_prime> so delete the drift file before restarting service, or...what would be the order of execution on this.
<bekks> grendal_prime: Thats what caused the jumps you experienced :)
<HavingProblems> hi, I've done the updates on ubuntu 12.10 and now my dash and status bar have both disappeared
<bekks> grendal_prime: stop ntp service, delete the drift, adjust using ntpdate, restart ntp service
<OerHeks> babyswizz, use "sudo apt-get update "
<HavingProblems> no sure what happened
<grendal_prime> stop ntp, kill the drift, run ntpdate, strart service
<Okarin> Hello, i'm having trouble setting up my wifi on elementaryOS (based on ubuntu 10.10)
<Okarin> my card is a bcm 4312 (14e4:4315)
<grendal_prime> got it thanks guys, sorry for the colorfull language ive just been beating this up off and on for a long time now.
<Okarin> i want to use the b43 pkg
<xangua>  Okarin /join #elementary
<xangua> or it was #elementaryos ¿
<grendal_prime> i have not found anything that even mentions deleting the drift file
<MonkeyDust> Okarin  elemantary is not supportede here and 10.10 is eol
<Okarin> xangua, MonkeyDust i'm already there..
<babyswizz> bekks, when i ran it i got there errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370796/
<xangua> babyswizz: sudo apt-get update
<babyswizz> thanks everyone i saw my mistake
<xangua> babyswizz: why you don't just use the tor bundle provided on it's web¿
<bekks> babyswizz: you have to use sudo apt-get update
<Okarin> apparently elementary is based on 12.04
<Okarin> so anyway
<Okarin> lets pretend i'm using ubuntu
<Okarin> who can help me figure out why my wifi isn't working ?
<MonkeyDust> Okarin  too late, we know you're not
<Okarin> MonkeyDust, you can still help me --'
<MonkeyDust> Okarin  we don't know how the elementary guys changed things
<xangua> Okarin: you are not and as you were told before 10.10 is also no longer supported
<Okarin> xangua : its based on 12.04 !
<Okarin> not 10.10
<xangua> you said it yourself...
<Okarin> and i remember i got the same error with ubuntu years ago
<Okarin> xangua yes and i was wrong, i checked
<bekks> Okarin: wikipedia states it is based on 10.10
<Okarin> i asked an admin
<bekks> Okarin: However, it is no Ubuntu, and no official spin off.
<cakeboss> Hey guys...so I just removed python to get rid of some errors it was throwing me from my computer shutting off....then my computer (While i was away) started removing literally all of my programs...I no longer have gnome and apt-get wont work
<cakeboss> I cant back my data up
<cakeboss> What do I do?
<pikaciu> Okarin: what's the ifconfig ?
<MonkeyDust> cakeboss  can you ctrl-alt F1 and login?
<cakeboss> MonkeyDust: yes
<cakeboss> MonkeyDust: I am right now
<Okarin> what do you want to know about ifconfig pikaciu ?
<pikaciu> Okarin: the output
<dezine> Is it possible to enable user_xattr on a wubi install?
<Mrenda2> When I try and install the additional fglrx AMD driver my system is stalling, what should I do?
<Okarin> pikaciu, http://pastie.org/5402661
<pikaciu> Okarin: try install  firmware-b43-installer
<Okarin> already did that
<xangua> pikaciu: Okarin /join #elementary
<Mrenda2> Although now it's saying that the driver is in use, I still can't get my HDMI display to work.
<arnsa> hello, how can I make bootable usb stick with ubuntu 12.10 on windows?
<arnsa> unetbootin supports only 12.04 version of ubuntu
<hash_> arg im still stuck with no sound
<Okarin> and it won't work, my card is bcm4312, i needed the firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<xangua> arnsa: just open unetbootin and select the 12.10 iso
<rlinsurf> Hello
<arnsa> xangua but unetbootin supports only up to 12.04 version
<arnsa> is it still okay?
<Okarin> xangua, there is as much difference between ubuntu and elementary than between ubuntu and kubuntu, so now lets just fix my problem, which isn't related to ubuntu (it was doing the same thing on debian)
<rlinsurf> I'm having an issue getting a black screen after installing 12.10
<xangua> arnsa: did you already download 12.10¿ did you already open unetbootin and manualy select the 12.10 iso¿
<never_ever2> hi
<arnsa> xangua on the settings I can only choose versions of ubuntu which are up to 12.04
<rlinsurf> I can't figure out how to get nomodeset
<hash_> so i have audio devices showing up under lspci but not under arecord -l and my sound options show "Dummy Output"
<rlinsurf> I was able to access the grub menu by holding down the shift key just as the screen went black. The instructions I read said to change to nomodeset, but no such menu appears. All I get is Ubuntu, Ubuntu in recovery mode, and other options having to do with Mac OSX. I chose recovery mode, and again, there's no option for nomodeset. I try the failsafe for graphics recovery, then return when Yes is highlighted.
<designbybeck> Did anyone try the new Netflix solution? We got it to work on my buddies Ubuntu install, but now it opens Firefox in Wine each time you try to do anything with Firefox?
<Mrenda2> Is the onboard AMD F2 A6 graphics supported by ubuntu?
<wastrel> i thought they had a beta linux client
<d4rkh4nd8> Hello i need  help im trying to make a new ubun tu startup / install cd. When i put in a blankcd it tells me can not mount something is already mounted
<rlinsurf> I've also tried control-command-F1 to try to get a terminal. I got a grub prompt, but no command I entered was found, including all the ones listed it would recognize, much less sudo or apt-get.
<ChogyDan> designbybeck you probably have to mess around with the defaults
<rlinsurf> Anyone know how to get nomodeset during the first boot? Or how to enter terminal commands?
<designbybeck> hmmm ChogyDan like the defauls as in default Settings?
<ChogyDan> designbybeck maybe
<oriondaz> hello
<nitrohax> test
<hash_> what might be the source of my lost sound card
<oriondaz> hello
<oriondaz> Excuse me
<oriondaz> ANyone from India?
<rlinsurf> hello?
<netmk> i like naan, does that count?
<oriondaz> er ok
<oriondaz> well Im indian
<oriondaz> and i want to help other fellow indians
<netmk> a lot of you are indians
<d4rkh4nd8> how to unmount what ever is taking my CR-R spot? So i can burn a  ubuntu isntall cd
<OerHeks> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<rlinsurf> I've been trying to get an install of 12.10 on my Mac Pro for the last three days. I'm sorry but I don't understand why this has to be so hard.
<raydecampo> just did a new 12.10 install; I did not end up with the nvidia driver as I have before on this box.  How can I determine the proper graphics card driver to be using?
<OerHeks> rlinsurf, did you check the mactel pages for your machine ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rlinsurf> yes, I have
<rlinsurf> i followed all the instructions there.
<rlinsurf> that's how I got this far
<rlinsurf> thank you for responding :)
<hash_> d4rkh4nd8, try this sudo umount /media/cdrom0/ -l
<OerHeks> rlinsurf, ah oke, you have ubuntu running now
<rlinsurf> no
<Akiva-Mobile> On 12.10, how do I log in 2d? Nvidia graphics on this laptop is screwed up
<rlinsurf> I was able to install it, but not get past the black screen.
<rlinsurf> it said to hold down shift at the black screen to get the grub menu
<OerHeks> rlinsurf, i do not own a mac, but did you try the nomodeset option ?
<rlinsurf> highlight the first entry and change quiet splash to nomodeset
<rlinsurf> right
<rlinsurf> that's what I'm trying to do
<rlinsurf> but the grub menu only says "Ubuntu" and Recovery mode
<hash_> I thought it was esc to set boot options
<rlinsurf> no options to change anything to nomodeset
<OerHeks> press e to edit?
<rlinsurf> OerHeks, ah "e"!
<rlinsurf> which one should I do... "ubuntu"?
<rlinsurf> and then it will let me change to nomodeset?
<rlinsurf> can you tell me how to access a working terminal?
<rlinsurf> I tried control-alt-f1
<rlinsurf> that gets me a grub prompt
<rlinsurf> but no commands are recognized
<rlinsurf> even those listed as being acceptable.
<hash_> Anyone know anything about no sound device
<gonyere> rlinsurf: what happens when you select 'ubuntu'?
<OerHeks> rlinsurf, after 'e'and edit the line with nomodeset, Press 'ctrl' + 'x' to boot
<rlinsurf> ah
<d4rkh4nd8> how to unmount what ever is taking my CR-R spot? So i can burn a  ubuntu isntall cd
<rlinsurf> ok, i'll try that.
<rlinsurf> thank you :)
<rlinsurf> bbl :)
<gonyere> good luck :)
<rlinsurf> Thanks :)
<gonyere> hash_ as in, theres none recognized?
<hash_> Yes
<MonkeyDust> d4rkh4nd8  try fuser -m or umount -vl
<gonyere> do you know what yours is?
<d4rkh4nd8> okay
<OerHeks> hash_, opeen terminal, and type "alsamixer" .. press F6 to select soundcard ( if any )
<arnsa>  When the reporter of c2050 asked about Ubuntu, Linus said, "I think Ubuntu crowd is a bunch or masturbating monkeys obsessed with KISS principle, forcing users to use the stupid command line." o.O
<hash_> gonyere, I have an audio device listed under lspci but none under arecore -l
<OerHeks> hash_, there is an extended sound problem procedure described here
<d4rkh4nd8> arnsa: do you have a link to that ?
<OerHeks> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hash_> OerHeks, cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<hash_> ah Thanks Oerheks.
<lyyyy> hi all
<jakepetroules> hey guys im setting up dependencies for my package and i can see libqt4-core as well as libqtcore4
<lyyyy> quick question: I want to work using emacs in the terminal, but the terminal blinks too fast (the ttys). how can I lower the terminal blink rate?
<jakepetroules> the former is listed as a "transitional package"… so which is correct to use?
<notrin> hey there
<notrin> my lcd keeps going black randomly, then coming back
<notrin> suppose this is a driver or resolution issue?
<altermann> hello there
<hash_> the trouble shooting was the one i was using last night i used the: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd and had a long list like it said, i did a reboot and still nothing
<altermann> i have a quick question: is www-data (user/group) equivalent to apache or webalizer in other distros?
<hash_> using the lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" i get 2 audio devices listed
<toddnjamie> I have a quick question. Can someone tell me how to enable my universe and multiverse repositories? So far the only webpage I've found to help doesn't make much sense to me.
<SierraAR> Running Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit, fresh install. I can't seem to run apt-get update - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370888/
<blackness> hash_, is this a laptop ?
<d4rkh4nd8> MonkeyDust: can i get that in english it out put all germen or something lol
<SierraAR> Anyone know what programs could be running that are preventing it fro updating?
<hash_> blackness, no its a desktop sound was working a few days ago
<blackness> SierraAR, moment.
<Froward> FWEEEEEP
<blackness> hash_, pastebin the output of sudo lshw -C audio please
<Akiva-Mobile> Wow 12.10 absolutely failed on this 4 year old hp laptop
<hash_> and i know my cards not bad, logged on with windows with the welcome sound
<trism> jakepetroules: a transitional package is just an empty package to satisfy dependencies, which happens when a package gets renamed, so the one you want is the libqtcore4, though the transitional package will install this
<Froward> oh, sorry. I was summoned. Disregard this.
<SierraAR> blackness, nevermind. Restarted terminal and now it's working
<blackness> SierraAR, what windows manager are you running?
<SierraAR> blackness, Windows manager?
<blackness> yes, openbox, gnome, kde, ldxe, and so on.
<jakepetroules> trism: thanks… how recently was libqt4-* renamed to libqt*4?
<blackness> some Window managers have a "package update" in the taskbar notifying you of updates, but dont issue a popup.
<grendal_prime> there is no drift file being writen
<hash_> blackness, how do i pastebin outputs
<grendal_prime> there was no drift file to delet
<SierraAR> blackness,  Ah, can't remember off the top of my head. It's whatever comes default with 12.04
<toddnjamie> I was wondering if someone could help me enable universe and multiverse repositories on my laptop..thanks in advance...
<blackness> hash_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo lshw -C audio | pastebinit
<blackness> SierraAR, then that would be unity ;)
<grendal_prime> bekks
<grendal_prime> bekks, dude tried that procedure..but there is no drift file to delete
<SierraAR> blackness, yeah, that's it. Couldnt remember the name xD
<blackness> SierraAR, i perfer gnome or openbox for my desktop env.
<NetworkRenderer_> Hey, is someone else unable to do an Apt-get install
<NetworkRenderer_> ?
<trism> jakepetroules: doesn't look like * was renamed, just core, I see other normal packages that are libqt4-something
<Zauberberg> Is it possible to disable the fast user switching in 12.10? I'm not sure if "fast user switching" is the correct term. I am referring to clicking the cog/power icon on the top right and getting the dropdown menu that lets you switch to another user in one click. Can that be disabled?
<blackness> NetworkRenderer_, they reloaded the terminal and it fixed it.
<hash_> blackness, it says you are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<bekks> grendal_prime: Where did you look for that file?
<trism> jakepetroules: no idea when it was changed, but seems to go back to lucid at least
<jakepetroules> trism: what version is lucid
<SierraAR> NetworkRenderer_, what's the error it's giving?
<grendal_prime> in the same place the config file points to
<blackness> ok hash_ try: sudo lshw -C audio, does this print anything out?
<trism> jakepetroules: 10.04
<jakepetroules> trism: k thanks
<NetworkRenderer_> Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-common_5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.2_all.deb  Temporärer Fehlschlag beim Auflösen von »security.ubuntu.com«
<grendal_prime> /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift
<blackness> if its not -C audio, its -C sound
<NetworkRenderer_> and some other temp errors
<d4rkh4nd8> Anyone able to help me with cant read blank cd-r  MSG Error" Loacation already mounted .....
<blackness> hash_, sudo lshw -C sound | pastebinit
<blackness> that should give you sound cards.
<grendal_prime> something else when i try and ntptrace this server that it got the proper time from (using ntpdate)  i get this...
<hash_> its sound
<bekks> grendal_prime: according to man 8 ntpd the default is /etc/ntp.drift
<grendal_prime> ntpq: connect: Network is unreachable
<toddnjamie> I need help enabling universe and multiverse repositories on my laptop. Thanks in advance.
<hash_> blackness, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370909/
<grendal_prime> default config does not point to there
<blackness> hash_, theres no driver for your sound card :/
<blackness> did you change/remove any packages or configuration files?
<grendal_prime> getting lunch...brb
<hash_> blackness, uh not to my knowledge
<xangua> toddnjamie: software center, edit, sources, others
<hash_> blackness, how do i reinstall my drivers
<blackness> toddnjamie, http://askubuntu.com/questions/148638/how-do-i-enable-the-universe-repository
<toddnjamie> thank you!!!
<blackness> hash_, give me a moment please..
<blackness> hash_, what version of ubuntu?
<hash_> sure thing
<hash_> 11.10
<Achillion> Greetings. I'm having some trouble getting grub-reboot to work. It doesn't seem to be having any effect. I'm on 12.04 LTS
<synod> #pocoo
<d4rkh4nd8> Hope this can get me some help lol    http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag79/D4rkH4nd/Screenshotfrom2012-11-19130438.png
<srj235> The instructions for enabling the Uncomplicated firewall says to use sudo.  Is it possible to enable it without sudo?
<Pici> srj235: no. Are you not the administrator of the computer?
<blackness> desktop hash_ ?
<hash_> Yes blackness.
<srj235> I avoid it whenever possible
<blackness> okay. lemme read this real quick.
<Pici> srj235: a firewall is something that requires administrator access to maintain, so you will need to us sudo.
<NetworkRenderer_> this is my full error-message when i try to get mysql-server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370924/
<blackness> hash_, have you tried any of these ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<blackness> follow the 11.10 sections.
<hash_> Im doing it now blackness, thanks
<blackness> Welcome.
<blackness> im not sure how to manually load a sound driver..
<srj235> I see.  At least I'm not directly modifying a script file.  I'll have to follow direct orders exactly on this one, but eventually no one has root access.
<SierraAR> Ubuntu shuts down and boots up so much faster than windows 7 did XD
<NetworkRenderer_> yeah the server-version faster than the desktop :D
<Achillion> Is grub-reboot supposed to immediately reboot the machine or the temporary change supposed to happen on the next reboot?
<dr_willis> i would say next reboot Achillion  --  what if you changed your mind. ;) you wouldent want it to do a reboot as soon as you do the command
<Achillion> I just thought it might be a sort of substitute of the "reboot" command
<Zauberberg> Is it possible to hide the log out/shutdown/user switching options from the system menu in the top right of unity in 12.10?
<SierraAR> Is there a way to disable the 'guest session' option in 12.04
<Evil_Eric> hey guys i got some real issues can any one help i cant install or delete samba with out it throwing tons of issues and this will be an exstended process to correct it so we might as well get a temperary chan for this so i can post whats going on
<NetworkRenderer_> i know what happens :D
<MonkeyDust> SierraAR  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html  <--12.04, try it
<NetworkRenderer_> I did change the interfaces - file
<NetworkRenderer_> this caused some problems
<SierraAR> MonkeyDust, thanks
<Evil_Eric> if anyone feels like helping me fix a total cluster ---- over here please let me know
<Evil_Eric> samba is ewwww
<bekks> Evil_Eric: How about just telling us which problems you are experiencing?
<Evil_Eric> bekks ok hold on ill pastebin it
<DrManhattan> I switched over to ubuntu from centos a while back and I have to say, It's a way better distro and community
<Akiva-Mobile> I should have stuck with 12.04
 * DrManhattan has stuck with 12.04 since its release. Good stuff there.
<Snane> why not 12.10? :o
<blackness> i like 12.10.
<MonkeyDust> Akiva-Mobile  backup first and fresh install 12.04
<pranavk_> I followed this guide : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee but when running 'optirun glxspheres', it says that can't load the GPU, [ I am running NVIDIA GT4xx on my dell xps 15 ]
<Petoj87> Hi, i have a question, im developing my own nfs(version3) server and tried to mount it in ubuntu(12.04.1) im mounting with the following command "sudo mount -o vers=3,soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,nosuid, 192.168.x.x: /nfs" and the result i get "access denied by server while mounting 192.168.x.x:".. but im 100% sure that there was no access denied the only thing i can think of is that im not running any kind of lock service, could that be th
<Petoj87> problem?
<DrManhattan> I havent messed with 12.10 yet. 12.04 has worked like a champ for me
<Evil_Eric> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1370961/
<Akiva-Mobile> This is rediculous. It eminds me of having to edit .xorg
<DrManhattan> oe noes evil
<pranavk_> Akiva-Mobile: there is no .xorg file in my X11/
<Evil_Eric> thats what i say
<DrManhattan> barak obama online net
<Evil_Eric> i cant install or delete anything
<Akiva-Mobile> Taking out unity 2d seems to be my problem. My screen is chopping itself up and sflipping and crashing
<Evil_Eric> well not samba related anythings anyway
<DrManhattan> samba rules.
<pranavk_> are there any more tests that can tell me if my nvidia is working properly in ubuntu ?
<pikaciu> Evil-Eric: what's the output of testparm ?
<Evil_Eric> DrManhattan, samba does rule but not when its fouled up
<Evil_Eric> pikaciu, i dont know gimme a min
<Evil_Eric> and how do i use testparm
<pikaciu> Evil-Eric: just type it
<Evil_Eric> so testparm samba
<pikaciu> Evil-Eric: just testparm
<xxxx> hi
<matt_> ubuntu 12.10 did show a driver for my grpahics card does it mean its already working?
<xxxx> it is chat?
<Evil_Eric> hey pikaciu im going to load the results to pastebin
<Guest80377> ubuntu 12.10 did show a driver for my grpahics card does it mean its already working?
<xxxx> -_- i never see it ahahhahaha
<dr_willis> did show what where exactky matt_ ?
<dr_willis> this is a support channel xxxx for chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> xxxx: This is a support channel for ubuntu, if you want a general chat channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bob-Wiley> Was wondering if anyone might be willing to chat about some ubuntu installation problems i cant seem to remedy
<zoktar> So i think the bugreporting system is cloged up somehow, anyone have a handy link that could remedy this?.
<Akiva-Mobile> Mmm 12.10 is a graphics disaster
<Bob-Wiley> sos ive been trying to install 12.10
<Achillion> Why does installing libiodbc try to install almost everything KDE related?
<dr_willis> Had very few issues in 12.10 here with my nvidia system
<Achillion> Why does installing libiodbc try to *UNinstall almost everything KDE related?
<Bob-Wiley> and ive been mounting putting the iso on a usb drive....but it keeps telling me certain files did not copy correctly??
<IrcDroidClient> Hola a todos alguien podría decirme canal desarrolladores de android
<IrcDroidClient> Hi all anyone could say me channel android developers
<martian> Is there a way to run program at startup (on a server) without using an init.d script? I know I've done it in the past, but I do not recall what I did.
<zoktar> Akiva-Mobile, yeah closed source graphics drivers suck :(, then theres the impending wayland, wich will probobly be awesome, but having basic functionally crippled like this really puts a downer on previous hard work put into the whole user friendly enviorment.
<Bob-Wiley> i thought ubuntu was know for its support community
<Achillion> I guess it has it's quiet times
<Pici> Bob-Wiley: We need details before we can troubleshoot.
<Pici> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DJones> !alis | IrcDroidClient
<ubottu> IrcDroidClient: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Bob-Wiley> I will repeat them. I mounted Ubuntu ISO 12.10 to a usb drive....using the recommended usb software...and when i try to install 12.10 it says that the files didnt copy correctly and that i should try slowing down my burn speed
<dr_willis> martian:  /etc/rc.local
<Bob-Wiley> i have tried this with multiple usb's ranging in quality
<Bob-Wiley> i have burned disks in the past
<Bob-Wiley> ubuntu's filles always seem to get corrupted
<dr_willis> Bob-Wiley:   can just 'dd' the iso file straight to usb and  have a bootable install image that way.
<dr_willis> its possible theres some hardware issues going on. dmesg command output may give a clue
<stefan2_> clevermnt
<Bob-Wiley> dr_willis, i followed the websites recomendation to use their software...but it sounds like its worth a shot?
<dr_willis> slower burn speed to a usb flash drive? or do you mean you have a usb optical drive>
<dr_willis> Bob-Wiley:  theres dozens of tools at the pendrivelinux web site also
<Bob-Wiley> no, UBUNTU assumes im using a burnt disk....so it recomends a slower burn speed. but it makes no sense since im using a usb
<dr_willis> You are using that usb-disk-creator tool?
<Bob-Wiley> yes
<ToyImp> how can I recover my password for nickserv?
<Pici> ToyImp: please ask in #freenode
<dr_willis> ToyImp:  ask in #freenode
<ToyImp> kk sorry
<Bob-Wiley> for what ever reason, it works for linux mint like a charm every time
<dr_willis> Bob-Wiley:  i tnd to use the pendrive linux tools or just image the iso straight to flash
<Bob-Wiley> but everytime i want ubuntu i run into problems
<dr_willis> Bob-Wiley:  you did verify the md5 of the iso file?
<Bob-Wiley> i think there was a verify option on the mounting software....and that was enabled
<peterpanks> ciao a tutti
<Galvatron> Bob-Wiley Have you tried UNetbootin?
<Akiva-Mobile> So repartitioning my external, and ubuntu screen goes black...
<Akiva-Mobile> 12.10 might have just eaten my external harddrive
<peterpanks> :!list
<Pici> !floodbots | arcashaDev1
<ubottu> arcashaDev1: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<nomada> I have a problema with the Ubuntu dvd's delivereded
<VlanX> apparently my 12.10 installation of ubuntu doesn't have 3D acceleration working properly. Can anybody help me to troubleshoot?
<Nibinaear> I tried to setup Ubuntu one but it just says "Getting information, please wait.." forever. Does this ever stop?
<Galvatron> VlanX: Which GPU?
<VlanX> Galvatron: i'm using the integrated VGA on i5's processors.
<VlanX> Galvatron: should be HD3000. When i start vmware it tells me that it can't find any 3D acceleration support on the host.
<Akiva-Mobile> Question. Getting ubuntu installed for an old man wh has an old amd64 hp laptop.
<Nibinaear> I tried to setup Ubuntu one but it just says "Getting information, please wait.." forever. Is this normal?
<Akiva-Mobile> Should I just get him 12.04 32, or 12.10 64
<lidongdong> 有人吗？
<bekks> Akiva-Mobile: Why not 12.04 64bit?
<Akiva-Mobile> Bekks just seemse that it is not recomended
<Akiva-Mobile> Bekks as if 32 is more stable
<dr_willis> If you got 64bit hardware. use 64bit OS
<Steevca> Hi. How do i make a bootable usb flash ? Or how do install Unetbootin ? I am using Ubuntu 12.10
<srj235> how do I hide?
<dr_willis> Its reccomended as a form of idiot proofing.. if someone has no idea what 32/64bit means or what their hardare is.. then they suggest the failsafe option
<bekks> srj235: duck :)
<Steevca> When i select Linux-Unet. it downloads an executable.
<dr_willis> select what from where?
<Sach> I'm using Gnome classic in Ubuntu 12.04. I used to be able to mouseover on the weather applet to get details when I used 10.04, but now need t left click to see these details. How do I fix this?
<babyswizz> please any good links on how a beginner can effective learn how to use python
<Pici> babyswizz: #python would be a good start
<dr_willis> python has to be one of the most documented languages in existance. ;)
<cakeboss> Hey guys. I was in here about an hour ago. I ran 'apt-get remove python' and ubuntu started removing a bunch of system files (gnome etc) and now my computer can hardly work. I am able to log in and get to the desktop
<cakeboss> what do I need to do?
<iceroot> cakeboss: why removing python?
<dr_willis> cakeboss:  reinstall ubuntu-desktop package woul dbe a good start
<iceroot> cakeboss: its a very stupid idea
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<Galvatron> VlanX: Try congiguring X, with "X -configure".
<ElixirVitae> Is there a way to check when a new update was available.
<ElixirVitae> All I can see from synaptic is the version name, I want the date as well.
<babyswizz> pici, how is #python a link
<cakeboss> iceroot: I know. My computer died randomly and it messed up python horribly (it couldnt recognize native modules)
<cakeboss> So I thought I would uninstall/reinstall
<Pici> babyswizz: its a channel. You're in #ubuntu, we do not do programming help here.
<cakeboss> dr_willis: how do I do that?
<babyswizz> pici, ok i get you now
<iceroot> ElixirVitae: i guess looking with a browser on the repo and the timestamp when the package was created is one way, another is "apt-get changelog packagename" but when it was installed on the system is not that easy to find out, only with parsing logfiles
<ElixirVitae> No I don't mean when it is installed, I can see it from apt/synaptic.
<ElixirVitae> I want to see when a package was released, preferably without going to package maintainers' website
<novaspirit> hi, trying to run a gui application script from lightdm.conf using greeter-setup-script. but it doesn't work
<iceroot> ElixirVitae: apt-get changelog packagename
<novaspirit> the gui application is onboard
<dr_willis> cakeboss:  use recovery mode, apt-get install packagename
<novaspirit> any idea how i can get onboard to start with lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<ElixirVitae> It displays the same text from synaptic.
<iceroot> ElixirVitae: and what is wrong with that information?
<ElixirVitae> It does say the package version, yes, but not when it was released/made available.
<cameron_> does anyone know of a program that will let me stream my desktop as a webcam?  (i want to go on tinychat/stickam/otherwebcamsite and be able to show my desktop like i would my webcam)
<bobweaver> novaspirit,  yeah use the the little dude that is in circle that is in light dm menu
<bobweaver> well pannel
<bobweaver> top right
<iceroot> ElixirVitae:  -- Adam Conrad <adconrad@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 27 Apr 2012 10:17:02 -0
<grendal_prime> bekks, ya there is NO file on my machine anywhere named ntp.drift
<iceroot> ElixirVitae: that is the changelog from vim, is 27.04.2012 10:17:02 not enough?
<grendal_prime> werid
<novaspirit> bobweaver, it's not there. this is lightdm-gtk-greeter
<dr_willis> cameron_:  'webcamstudio' i belive has thta feature and a 1000x more
<ElixirVitae> Actually, let me try that with another package.
<bekks> grendal_prime: What exactly happens when setting the time with ntpdate and starting ntp afterwards?
<dr_willis> cameron_:  its not in the repos. ya got to get it from its homepage
<novaspirit> bobweaver, i looked in the greeter.ui. and it's not in there either
<iceroot> ElixirVitae: the changelog-syntax is always the same for every package
<cameron_> dr_willis: i downloaded it and it never opened?
<grendal_prime> doesnt seem to do anything. and the time does not keep up.
<dr_willis> cameron_:  its worked well for me... You did actually install it? ;)
<grendal_prime> next thing i know its 10 hours out of sync
<bobweaver> novaspirit,  I do not know that much about light dm maybe if you tell it to start at all points in orca settings
<novaspirit> bobweaver, would you happen to have a greeter.ui that i  can check with the xml layout of onboard?
<dr_willis> cameron_:  it is written in java so it may need specific java versions
<dr_willis> cameron_:  no need to msg me. ;) kepe it in the channel
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, it is easy to see when I try it firefox.
<cameron_> ahh okay
<ElixirVitae> But not for chromium.
<cameron_> dr_willis: so what do i need to do?
<grendal_prime> and ntp is running i can isolate the ntpd process
<bekks> grendal_prime: Could you please do the following and pastebin both the commands and their output?: sudo service ntp stop; date; sudo ntpdate pool-ntp.org; date; sudo service ntp start; sleep 10; date
<cameron_> dr_willis: i went here, http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu , and downloaded the .deb file
<bekks> grendal_prime: type: it is pool.ntp.org
<cameron_> dr_willis: all it does is hang at the screen and keeps loading
<grendal_prime> sure will do
<dr_willis> cameron_:  all what does?
 * Evil_Eric screams and throws his laptop out a window 
<cameron_> dr_willis: the program
<dr_willis> http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu  gives some addational directions. no idea how valid it is. the app is over a year old.
<xsl> hello all, i am trying to increase "nofile" using /etc/security/limits.conf but wen i do ulimit -n it is still 1024
<iceroot> ElixirVitae:  -- Ken VanDine <ken.vandine@canonical.com>  Fri, 07 Sep 2012 17:04:42 -0500
<iceroot> ElixirVitae: i dont see the problem, as i said, its always the same syntax, always the last line under the changed
<cameron_> dr_willis: yeah thats what i use, but it seems to not be working
<bekks> xsl: Did you log out completely and back in?
<cameron_> dr_willis: should i upload a screenshot and post here to show you what it does?
<ElixirVitae> iceroot, that was way in the bottom of the changelog, I thought it should be near the top.
<ElixirVitae> Many thanks~
<xsl> it was a user that was not logged in yet ( www-data )
<ElixirVitae> Found it as well.
<dr_willis> cameron_:  you did careate a video group like the docs say?
<iceroot> ElixirVitae: its always the last line for a changelisting
<iceroot> ElixirVitae: syntax is version \n changelisting \n autor + date
<xsl> bekks, i want to increase the number of nofiles that nginx  can open ( the user is www-data )
<cameron_> dr_willis: it says not needed with 10.04, and since i use 12.04 i didn't think i needed to
<ElixirVitae> I see.
<ElixirVitae> And while I am at it, why is there so many PPAs for Chromium?
<dr_willis> cameron_:  could add one anyway and see.. but I dontknow the gui way to do it in 12.10
<cameron_> we'll ill try adding one and see if that works
<cameron_> gimme a few.
<dr_willis> cameron_:  some info at   http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/04/webcamstudio-virtual-webcam-apps-with-cool-effect.html  in the comments
<bekks> xsl: And did you stop nginx completely before doing that change and restarted it afterwards?
<cameron_> dr_willis: alright thanks i'll take a look
<xsl> bekks, after i did the change i used su - www-data and checked ulimit -Hn and ulimit -Sn and nothing changed
<xsl> let me see if nginx is stoped
<loganrun> I am trying to send an e-mail from the command line, but no luck. here is what I am doing:::echo "<b>the test</b>" | mail -s "$(echo -e "This is the subject\nContent-Type: text/html")"  me@gmail.com
<loganrun> does anyone know if there is a way to do this?
<qxt> Normally I just use emacs when coding. Need to do some OpenBSD coding on my nix machine. Can propolice be integrated into emacs. Thinking about canaries like random, xor and terminator. Also need to look at stack-smashing protection.
<qxt> This form *nix
<dr_willis> be nice to see webcamstudio get officially in the repos., :) its a very nifty app.
<grendal_prime> bekks
<grendal_prime> bekks,  http://pastebin.com/gJERxquZ
<JC__> anyone here well versed in arch?
<Pici> JC__: in #ubuntu?
<Pici> JC__: try #archlinux
<qxt> JC__ why. You hate pacman?
<grendal_prime> the irratating thing. ive done this before...
<grendal_prime> and it eventually falls behind again
<bekks> grendal_prime: Is it a vm?
<grendal_prime> yes
<bekks> grendal_prime: :D
<haylo> grendel prime, oh hecky yeah, i have read almost all grendel comics
<qxt> JC__ Arch is a damn nice distro. Just don't like the blobs in the kernel.
<bekks> grendal_prime: Is it a vbox vm?
<grendal_prime> kvm
<grendal_prime> should that matter if it is reaching a machine on the outside.  it can ping them
<bekks> grendal_prime: Then you are experiencing the fact that the time source is dynamic from inside the vm. Using vbox e.g., you could use the host as time source (vbox has an option to automagically sync the time from the host). Using KVM, I'm sorry for being out of clues.
<grendal_prime> hmm ntptrace is not not resolving
<kristenbb> hello, I'm trying to use usb on virtualbox. I added myself to the vboxusers group ( sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers kristenbb) and restarted the host && virtual machine, but it's still not working, what  else do I need to do ?
<grendal_prime> sorry for the double neg
<cameron_> dr_willis: yeah its doin the same thing
<bekks> grendal_prime: Because KVM does not provide that capability while vbox does.
<haylo> grendal_prime: maybe qemu would work better for your needs- it seems to be the VM that most debian devs use
<guntbert> kristenbb: you'll find virtualbox support in #vbox
<xsl> bekks, i even reloaded sysctl
<xsl> its odd
<bekks> haylo: And it is much slower than vbox e.q. - in my experience.
<Sach> I'm using Gnome classic in Ubuntu 12.04. I used to be able to mouseover on the weather applet to get details when I used 10.04, but now need to left click to see these details. How do I fix this?
<dr_willis> there was no need to paste me a bunch of error messages... i dont code in java.
<bekks> kristenbb: Did you install the extension pack on the host?
<k1l> Sach: iirc, there is no fix. gnome-classic is a cheap 2d fallback modus and not a whole gnome2 enviroment
<cameron_> dr_willis: sorry, i figured u might be able to see something that i have no idea what it means =/
<dr_willis> cameron_:  the program hasent been updated in ages.. so no idea.
<Sach> k1l: so is this to suggest that gnome classic wasnt a fallback modus for 10.04?
<Akiva-Mobile>  Amazon results almost seem as an anti feature right now. Besides that, what am I missing in 12.10?
<cameron_> alright, well thanks for tryin
<dr_willis> im still getting notifications of your error messages flood. ;P
<k1l> Sach: no, its a fallback modus for gnome3 (gnome-shell) and is now removed for 13.04 because they use llvmpipe
<Sach> k1l: thanks! I hate change   :-p
<MonkeyDust> k1l  what's removed?
<loganrun> how can I send an email from the command line to my gmail account?
<cameron_> dr_willis: haha, my bad :p
<amer> hi
<iceroot> k1l: gnome-shell is the real gnome3
<iceroot> loganrun: i would suggest to use mutt if you want a real mailclient
<k1l> MonkeyDust: i thought the gnome-classic gets removed because gnome uses llvmpipie as fallback now and doesnt support gnome-classic anymore
<dr_willis> the gnome-classic stuff is to get phased out of gnome  in the near future also. ;)
<paris> Hi folks. I  have problem with gmail phone. Speaker and microphone Linux is able to recognize, but when I try to call, it seems everything is dead. I have installed google talk-plugin and nothing change at all. What kind of procedure I should undertake for that to fix it?
<roothorick> loganrun: it's not so simple. You have to set up an MTA and try to get Google's servers to take you seriously. Uh, good luck!
<k1l> iceroot: i know, but most users speak of gnome3 (when meaning gnome-shell). thats why i also use this terms to not confuse them
<haylo> bekks: yeah it does seem awfully slow. I do like it that i can script it into my building process though, to automatically validate a system, or discard it
<Sach> iceroot, so you do agree with k1l's response to me?
<Sach> iceroot: so you do agree with k1l's response to me?
<loganrun> roothorick, oh, they'll take me seriously or I'll kick their.... how do I set up MTA, I don't need anything complex
<MonkeyDust> k1l  dang, i use classic
<roothorick> loganrun: there's guides online for setting up stuff like exim or postfix... tbh I never got around to it myself
<john38> Can anybody tell me the search directory for movie player exe
<john38> the path?
<loganrun> roothorick, I used to use fedora, and I think it was set up by default, I assume it is a standard package that has what I need,
<iceroot> Sach: which exactly?
<bekks> john38: There is no "movie player exe" on Ubuntu. All you have are zillions of different movie player, like vlc.
<guntbert> loganrun: won't happen, nowadays mail servers expect mail only from the big registered mail servers (and from their own clients/customers of course)
<Sach> iceroot: that I cannot fix my issue of not being able to mouseover my weather applet in Gnome classic in Ubuntu 12.04, as I did in 10.04
<john38> bekks, what i mean is what is the path for movie player
<iceroot> Sach: sorry i dont know i am not using gnome classic so i dont know
<boohoohelp> hi
<dreambox> when is Unity expected to be stable?
<john38> bekks, standard that ships with ubunut?
<TheLordOfTime> it is stable...?
<bekks> john38: That strongly depends on the movie player installed.
<loganrun> guntbert, not sure that is the case with gmail, worst case, it should end up in spam
<dreambox> TheLordOfTime,  haha !!! good one :)
<TheLordOfTime> dreambox, its pretty stable (12.04), 12.10's a different issue.
<dreambox> TheLordOfTime, nop its not (12.04)
<dreambox> TheLordOfTime, one crash per day = not stable
<TheLordOfTime> dreambox, you're one of the few whining then, its worked for me and twenty other clients of mine
<john38> bekks, totem?
<loganrun> guntbert, besides superspamserver has no problem sending me email
<TheLordOfTime> dreambox, if its crashing, is it asking to file crash bugs (you should do that if it asks)
<gordonjcp> dreambox: unity is pretty stable, and 12.10 is a big improvement on 12.04
<dreambox> TheLordOfTime, ibus crashed today.. yesterday chrome...
<TheLordOfTime> or error reports
<TheLordOfTime> dreambox, neither of which are unity
<john38> bekks, what is the path for totem?
<TheLordOfTime> dreambox, chromium's not Unity.  ibus isnt directly Unity either.
<TheLordOfTime> s/chromium/chrome/
<guntbert> loganrun: you misunderstood: most MTAs only accept mail from servers that are registered by ISPs, they will not accept it from a "home" machine
<dreambox> TheLordOfTime, ok then, my Unity shortcuts are lost between sessions...
<TheLordOfTime> so you're complaining about those softwares, not Unity.
<loganrun> guntbert, is there a public mail server or something I can use, I don't want to use gmail server since you have to supply a password and I don't want that in a file
<k1l> Sach: you cant compare 10.04 and 12.04. the 10.04 is using gnome2 and 12.04 is using a gnome3-fallback (which is not gnome2 even if it looks similar)
<paris> gamil phone is not working, why?
<gordonjcp> loganrun: whatever you do, you'll have to supply the mail provider with a password
<loganrun> guntbert, as of a few months ago that was not the case with gmail, but things could have changed
<dreambox> TheLordOfTime, on a 2-screen setup , you cant maximize windows to the 2nd monitor...
<guntbert> loganrun: no, that would be an "open mail relay" - deeply frowned upon
<TheLordOfTime> dreambox, okay, now you're whining, and i'm not going to respond to whining.
 * TheLordOfTime returns to fixing his computer's partitions
<dreambox> TheLordOfTime, I'm just demanding, I'm a power user, I want stability.. I dont have time to experiment.. :/
<k1l> dreambox: report the bugs on launchpad
<boohoohelp> hi
<TheLordOfTime> what k1l said
<dreambox> k1l, Will do
<k1l> dreambox: everything else is not constuctive but just whining
<gordonjcp> dreambox: for me, Unity has been 100% stable for over six months
<TheLordOfTime> again, what k1l said :P  (you're whining, which doesn't help squat)
<gordonjcp> dreambox: what have you had problems with?
<dreambox> TBH I dont like the UI .. I dont think its efficient..
<TheLordOfTime> then find a different UI
<TheLordOfTime> again, you're complaining.
<k1l> if you report the bugs with the needed infos the developers can take a look at the issues. but there are that much different setups that cant be all tested.
<dreambox> being a UX designer I think I know my shit :)
<TheLordOfTime> !language | dreambox
<ubottu> dreambox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<john38> Does anybody know the run path for Totem Movie Player
<TheLordOfTime> john38, isnt it just running 'totem'?
<dreambox> no worries I'm aleady installing Lubuntu :-)
<gordonjcp> dreambox: hahahaha, lubuntu
<gordonjcp> dreambox: hope you like reporting crash bugs
<guntbert> dreambox: please keep in mind that you won't reach the people who make design decisions in this channel
<john38> TheLordOfTime, i know but i need to know where its found usr/bin usr/sbin,.....urs/share..????
<dreambox> gordonjcp, from what I read it's lot more mature than Unity...
<dreambox> guntbert, I wonder where I'd reach them...
<Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> #help
<guntbert> dreambox: not here, and now please drop that topic, this channel is for support
<k1l> dreambox: they wont listen to "omg i hate the ui, its no efficient" anyway. so dont think of bother them"
<blz> Hello,  How would i use the rename command to prepend a string of text to all mkv files in a directory?
<blz> I know next to nothing about perl expressions =(
<MonkeyDust> blz  better ask in #bash, i guess
<blz> MonkeyDust, I thought about it, but I believe rename is Debian-specific
<blz> but maybe I'll try my luck =)
<k1l> john38: /usr/bin/totem? or what do you want?
<john38> kll
<john38> k1l, thanks
<dreambox> k1l, I've already pointed out my concerns in stack exchange, with reasoning, arguments and all.. (hell I could even make a mockup for'em)
<dreambox> anyways !
<k1l> dreambox: i think they are open for constructive critism. but that is not what you said in the channel here. so lets focus on the support topics :)
<nedwed> hey everybody, pls help Im looking for file integrity software and I found tripwire aide afick and samhain, tripwire will be the best ?
<iceroot> nedwed: the best is always "what YOU like most"
<Sach> k1l: thanks for the clarification.  so is it possible to use gnome2 environment in 12.04?
<iceroot> nedwed: so we cant answer that
<Princeee> Hello
<Princeee> Lots users
<c0dr> ALLCHAN
<Princeee> Is there any mods in here
<bazhang> yes
<k1l> Sach: no. because it has broken depencies to the gnome3 enviroment that is in the ubuntu repos from 11.10 on
<dr_willis> Sach:  not really that i know of. theres some ubuntu derritives that may have it.
<qxt> Is a stack-smashing protector SSP enabled in Ubuntu. Was implemented as a patch to GCC a while back. If nto I am hopping I can add it with -fstack-protector-all. What woujld be a good size threshold for SSP if I tune it with --param ssp-buffer-size=
<Sach> dr_willis: suggestions?
<k1l> Sach: if you want the gnome2 look back, try xfce or lxde
<dr_willis> Sach:  i dident even see your original problem
<dr_willis> if i want an old skool look. i use lxde
<c0dr> REGISTER pycode
<guntbert> c0dr: wrong window?
<c0dr> oh yes ... was hoping noone saw
<Princeee> anyone who will have a few minutes help me get started?
<dr_willis> ;) the status/server window is the better place to do that.. in case you make a mistake
<Princeee> someone i can bug by asking some noob questions
<dr_willis> Princeee:  state the problem. see who can answer
<qxt> Princeee ... umm what do you mean "get you started?
<dr_willis> !manual | Princeee
<ubottu> Princeee: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Princeee> im just starting installing ubuntu
<Princeee> thanks
<Princeee> !manual
<qxt> Princeee what do you need help with.
<Princeee> nothing yet i am using the windows installer now
<Princeee> i may be fine but who knows if i run into snags
<guntbert> c0dr: this channel is publically logged :-)
<toddnjamie> I'm struggling installing a different printer. I had a canon pixma mg2120 and I could not for the life of me get it installed, so I replaced it with an HP deskjet 3512, the instructions were super simple and easy, but it wouldn't work. So I'm going to try it manually. What am I doing wrong? Any suggestions?
<Princeee> i downloading the windows installer now, couple minutes left then i try get it going
<TheLordOfTime> unity-2d was dropped, right?
<dr_willis> Unity-2d is no longer in 12.10   correct..
<k1l> TheLordOfTime: they use llvmpipe like gnome-shell (gnome3) for 2d-fallback
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis, thanks.
<dr_willis> toddnjamie:  i tend to use the cups web interface to manage pronters.
<TheLordOfTime> k1l, i know that, i wasnt sure if they had actually dropped that package though
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<dr_willis> toddnjamie:  http://lcoalhost:631
<dr_willis> toddnjamie:  http://localhost:631
<OryHara> hi guys, I've got raspberry pi running on ubuntu through qemi and vnc, but I can't get my pi to connect to the internet and thus -- no apt-get, how can I get it connected to the internet?
<andre_pl> im running 12.10 server and i dont have add-apt-repository or apt-add-repository even after installing python-software-properties
<andre_pl> where did it go
<toddnjamie> Thank you. Can anyone tell me how do I know whether I'm running 32 bit, or 64 bit? I'm not computer savvy....
<dr_willis> toddnjamie:  lsb_release -a
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<iceroot> toddnjamie: you want to know what you are using at the moment? or when you should use 64bit and when 32bit?
<guntbert> toddnjamie: and   uname -a will help you distinguish between 64 and 32 bit
<corvaxia> Am I imagining things or were there special Ubuntu ISOs built for mac hardware?
<iceroot> corvaxia: there are special ubuntu versions for the ppc version of the apple jails
<Princeee> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<clahey> Hey there.  I'm having trouble with my installation of 12.04.  When I try to log in, I don't get any unity menus or anything else.
<iceroot> corvaxia: the new apple jails are using x86/amd64 so you can use the normal isos
<zen933k> corvaxia: PPC yes. Apple Hardware is just PC hardware but over-priced.
<iceroot> !mac | corvaxia
<ubottu> corvaxia: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<clahey> I suspect it's something in the home directory, but I don't know the unity code at all, so I'm not sure where to start looking?
<iceroot> zen933k: overpriced + a jail
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i dident think the PPC version was offically supported any more..
<zen933k> iceroot: Sent from my MBP ;)
<Nexuus> uname -a in a command shell should show something like: Linux <hostname> 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:26:51 UTC 2012 x86_64
<corvaxia> True but I swear they had iso's that already included the Broadcom drivers so you didn't have to connect to ethernet.
<dr_willis> Thought those disks were for the newer macs with  some bootloader differances
<iceroot> zen933k: i am sorry to hear that
<Nexuus> the x86_64 means you're running 64 bit.
<w0rm-_x> 4
<zen933k> iceroot: Don't be, in 2010 the MBP had the best battery life. Asus had the cloest specs but the same price...
<toddnjamie> dr_willis, if I was supposed to find a driver on there, my printer is not listed. But I see through searches that other people have used my specific printer with my specific ubuntu, yet, their processes aren't working for me.
<patr|ck> hello
<toddnjamie> I'm not a good problem solver apparently lol
<patr|ck> how can i convince grub from either 12.04 and 13.04 to detect the fedora 17 install?
<boohoohelp> can someone assist with ecrypts ?
<boohoohelp> I have a file path and password
<escott> patr|ck, is it not seen by os-prober
<dr_willis> toddnjamie:  check askubuntu.com perhaps - they tend to have some decent guides. could be you need the hplip package for hp printers.
<boohoohelp> how do I uncrypt the private directory ?
<patr|ck> escott, yeah
<zen933k> patr|ick: Are you a Wizard? 13.04?
<dr_willis> patr|ck:  if you knew what info to put in /etc/grub.d/40_custom you could make your own custom entry for it.
<toddnjamie> I have already tried all that. I downloaded hplip.3.12.10a and tried automatic installation and a manual type installation, neither of which are working.
<maujhsn> I am using ubuntu 11.10 liveCD for this session! The newness of this experience is nerve racking to say the least. I have a10.04.3 liveusb that needs a patch that will allow me to have internet connectivity. I'd like to download the patch with 11.10 liveCD. Please help.
<patr|ck> i am tresting something on 13.04
<escott> patr|ck, perhaps you dont have lvm installed. maybe install lvm and load it
<X-warrior> So I was thinking to save some space on my backup hard disk, I think to create a script which will look all files looking for the same hash and use hard links to leave just one copy of them. But then I think probably there is some file system that works on this way on os level. Does anybody know the name?
<toddnjamie> So far I've not been able to find anything on askubuntu to help me out.
<guntbert> !#ubuntu+1 | patr|ck
<ubottu> patr|ck: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<kristenbb> how to delete a program and its home folder too?
<patr|ck> i am not asking for support for 13.04
<patr|ck> stop this nonesense
<escott> kristenbb, apt-get purge package-name
<patr|ck> escott, fedora is not installed into LVM containers
<kristenbb> escott: I thought this wouldn't delete the home folder nor the global settings?
<patr|ck> could it be that each distribution has an own format for EXT4?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: still no luck, huh? what was the result of the last run of install.sh
<bekks> No.
<bekks> patr|ck: No.
<patr|ck> hm
<kristenbb> escott: I thought this wouldn't delete the home folder but just* the global settings?
<craigbass1976> I can't send mail through my server (postfix) and can't see any errors.  Where does a postfix on Lucid stick error messages?
<guntbert> kristenbb: you mixed up "its (home) folder" and "config in my home folder"
<ikonia> craigbass1976: mail log, syslog
<escott> kristenbb, what do you mean home folder? the ~/.appname you have to remove that manually
<ActionParsnip> patr|ck: no way, distros stick to the defs of the file systems standards. Its one of the great tings in Linux
<Gnea> craigbass1976: tried looking in /var/log/ ?
<toddnjamie> What do you mean?
<patr|ck> i wonder why ubuntu cant detect fedora then
<patr|ck> maybe it does not want to!
<ikonia> why are you asking in here ? #ubuntu+1 is for 13.04's pre-alpha discussion
<kristenbb> escott: is there no command to remove that folder along with the package ?
<ActionParsnip> patr|ck: have you tried manually mounting?
<ActionParsnip> patr|ck: have you ran:  sudo fdisk -l    to list the partitions
<patr|ck> read my comment close if you can: that problem is on 12.04 and 13.04 i said
<craigbass1976> Gnea, ikonia I've been through most of /var/log (all of the mail* files) and don't see anything.  I looked in dovecot too, but didn't think that was the culprit anyway.
<escott> kristenbb, no
<toddnjamie> rednecktek, I replaced the canon with an hp deskjet 3512, research said hp had more drivers for ubuntu...
<guntbert> kristenbb: no, remember linux is a multi user system
<toddnjamie> rednecktek, so I gave up on the canon, went and bought an hp...now I can't install it, either!!
<ikonia> craigbass1976: dovecot is nothing to do with sending mail
<patr|ck> ActionParsnip, yes sir
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I thought not.
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: looking it up.
<toddnjamie> Thank you.
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: should be an automatic install
<kristenbb> escott: and how does purge work exactly ? is it left to the developer to say where the config files of its program are ? or is there a way to make sure a program (and its components, config files, ...) is completely gone ?
<VlanX> hello, how do i mount a smb remote folder on 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: do you have nautilus?
<escott> kristenbb, no package is going to remove stuff from $HOME ever.
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: what is the output from: lpstat -p -d
<zen933k> patr|ck: The only suggestion I have is to look through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985184 and see if some answers are there.
<kristenbb> escott: yes I understood that. I was now talking about the general config files, those in /etc for example
<patr|ck> zen933k, thanks
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: yes, but maybe also CLI is good?
<toddnjamie> would you like to me to paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ActionParsnip> patr|ck: does manual mounting work?
<patr|ck> ActionParsnip, yes
<X-warrior> So I was thinking to save some space on my backup hard disk, I think to create a script which will look all files looking for the same hash and use hard links to leave just one copy of them. But then I think probably there is some file system that works on this way on os level. Does anybody know the name?
<ActionParsnip> patr|ck: so it can recognise fedora....
<escott> kristenbb, i dont know all the details of debs. every file the application creates should appear in the debs, and are flagged as config or non-config. purge removes config fiels
<ActionParsnip> X-warrior: rsync can do that for you
<toddnjamie> rednecktek, want me to paste it to the page you gave me before?
<ikonia> are you actually using the grub ubuntu
<escott> X-warrior, search for dedup and it should list other tools
<ikonia> as in is the grub ubuntu the one that's actually on the mbr
<ikonia> or is it the fedora one
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: last line should be enough
<ikonia> if so running any grub commands from ubuntu is a pointless task
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: is a default printer listed?
<kristenbb> escott: in other words, if I do 'purge' and delete the config folder in my home, am I sure that there's nothing else from that application on my computer?
<grendal_prime> haylo, kvm uses qemu as its core
<maujhsn> I am using ubuntu 11.10 liveCD for this session! I have a 10.04.3 liveusb that needs a patch that will allow me to have internet connectivity For a new ASUS notebook 10.04.3 liveusb doesn't give me wireless connectivity. I'd like to download the patch with 11.10 liveCD. Please help.
<escott> kristenbb, ideally yes
<grendal_prime> bekks, http://serverfault.com/questions/132197/best-practice-for-system-clock-sync-on-kvm-host
<X-warrior> ActionParsnip, I think it could preserve my hard links, but if I don't have it yet. How is it possible? I didn't find this option on it
<MuNk`> clear
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: it says default destination: deskjet_3510_2...recall, I have a 3512. There's probably part of the problem I'm assuming?
<MuNk`> arg >.<
<bekks> grendal_prime: :)
<grendal_prime> there is something for this. its actually very simple to set up...just not documented anywhere. seems to be doing the trick just fine.  no need to even install ntp from what i can tell
<manveru> hi folks, anybody know when a fix for CVE-2012-5371 will hit the repos?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-5371)
<haylo> grendal_prime: which is why i said to not bother with it.
<grendal_prime> so i have ntp working on the host, and then set the clock source on the guests to the kvm-clock..wham
<digitalvaldosta> -------------------------Does anyone know of a tool to test the ISP connection speed over a period of time? I have a customer that I service that has ubuntu 12.04.1 that has intermittent speed issues and have had their ISP "test" the circuits remotely.
<ActionParsnip> X-warrior: not sure there, is it listed in the man page?
<ikonia> digitalvaldosta: no need for ---------------
<KsM> digitalvaldosta: try mtr
<X-warrior> escott, yes! I think that was the word I needed to keep looking, thanks! :D
<KsM> erm, wait, thought you said connection, not speed
<ActionParsnip> digitalvaldosta: could occasionally download a file from the site
<grendal_prime> haylo, ?  quemu or kvm?
<KsM> digitalvaldosta: nevermind
<grendal_prime> have you used kvm?
<SunTsu> digitalvaldosta: mtr or - if you need it in more detail smokeping
<escott> X-warrior, rsync will do it with hardlinks with one of the options..
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: nope that's probably fine. Cups usually just lists the base model (351X, dj9XX, etc). Have you tried printing?
<ActionParsnip> digitalvaldosta: or have them download a file get the speed and then delete it. You can report on that :)
<escott> X-warrior, --link-dest
<digitalvaldosta> Ok, I will check into those.
<toddnjamie> Yes...nothing happens.
<toddnjamie> I'll try again.
<capeeKo> Hello all, I'm looking for some help with a bootup problem in 12.04 LTS
<digitalvaldosta> The main contact at this place, she wants a detailed report over a period of time.
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: I tried to print a document. Window popped up: "system program problem detected"
<brandon420> Do you know where i can get a laptop without a os on it? or linux os?
<k1l> brandon420: try asking in ##hardware or the #ubuntu-offtopic channels
<forgetful> Apparently Dell are selling Ubuntu loaded laptops brandon420
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: lets try something simplier. try running: system-config-printer
<digitalvaldosta> So something that will check the speed at scheduled intervals and possibly output to a file or graph would be nice.
<toddnjamie> in the terminal?
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: in the terminal?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: yes
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: it popped up my printers-localhost window
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: there's an exclamation point on my printer lol
<Billinthebox> ok helllo all, is there a guru in residence i hope?
<seednode> Billinthebox: A guru in regards to what?
<xangua> !ask | Billinthebox
<ubottu> Billinthebox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Billinthebox> :) ok i am on a live cd , right now because i cant logon to my regular desktop
<ActionParsnip> Billinthebox: what happens when you try?
<Billinthebox> seednode:) ok i am on a live cd , right now because i cant logon to my regular desktop
<Billinthebox> actionparsnip it just keeps recycling the logon screen
<ActionParsnip> Billinthebox: have your partiions got free space?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: arg. really glad I have an old printer. hang on. CUPS is not my strong suit. looking for info.
<Billinthebox> actionparsnip yes its a brand new install
<Billinthebox> actionparsnip i tried to logon to an alternate desktop and never could get back in
<toddnjamie> ok. I'm sorry you're having to deal with all this. But you have no idea how much I appreciate all your help.
<very> i found a style in xubuntu that is almost agreeable. but on some dialogs the text color is white which is unreadable on bright gray. http://i.imgur.com/y9kB7.png
<trashi> hi, i installed a brand new ubuntu for a friend and didnt configure a password for his user account. is it possible to force him to set a new password if he boot the next time?
<ActionParsnip> Billinthebox: reboot to the installed OS and on the login screen press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login there, can you get fully updated ok?
<gordonjcp> trashi: sounds like you want the OEM install
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: I'm so sorry you're having to deal with all this. But I appreciate how willing you are to help.
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: no problem. just working on servers anyway.
<Billinthebox> actionparsnip i can logon to the TTY with no problem
<Billinthebox> actionparsnip that what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> toddnjamie: tried a different USB port?
<ActionParsnip> Billinthebox: ok, can you get updated there?
<capeeKo> I'm looking for help with a boot problem in 12.04 LTS.  It hangs at the Ubuntu screen w/ the 4 dots.  When hitting ESC to see the boot processes several things fail.  These include model connection manager, SMB/CIFC File Server, LightDM Display Manager, CPU interrupts balancing daemon, Winbind daemon & GNOME Displat Ma[OK] (blank line and at the end another [fail]).
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: is there a "diagnose" button somewhere on the printer properties window?
<ActionParsnip> capeeKo: what video chip do you use?
<Billinthebox> actionparsnip i am using the laptop i am having the problem with, right now. had to throw in live CD
<rednecktek> ActionParsnip: toddnjamie that's a good idea. Also removing/re-adding the printer seems to be a solution for some
<ActionParsnip> Billinthebox: fine, but in the TTY loginm can you get updated?
<capeeKo> ActionParsnip:  let me double check
<trashi> gordonjcp, well, i think oem is a little bit to fat for that .... isnt there an easy way to say "you need a new password... if u dont want to set a new one, shutdown your machine"? just for one time?
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: no. there's not a diagose button.
<ActionParsnip> toddnjamie: if you run:  lsusb   do you see the printer listed?
<Billinthebox> actionparsnip i can try but i will have to dump thiis session to do it
<ActionParsnip> Billinthebox: updates may help
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: hewlett packard? yes
<Billinthebox> ActionParsnip system should be up to date
<very> the albatross style in xubuntu seems to be unusable. http://i.imgur.com/y9kB7.png
<Billinthebox> ActionParsnip i did updates the day before
<Billinthebox> ActionParsnipi run update nearly everytime i logon, just to check
<ActionParsnip> Billinthebox: in the TTY try:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<wad> Three of my co-workers just got new Dell laptops. They are having a horrible time getting Ubuntu to work; they keep locking up and stuff.
<wad> They've been trying 12.10, and have fallen back to 12.04 LTS. Now one guy is trying 12.04 with a newer kernel.
<wad> They've been messing with various combinations of window managers and video drivers.
<Billinthebox> ActionParsnip when i was in the TTY last time i kept getting a msg. maybe that will tell you something that helps?
<Billinthebox> xxx@xxxxxx~$ [312.854880] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] sking for cache data failed [ 312.854957] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache : write through
<Billinthebox> ActionParsnip xxx@xxxxxx~$ [312.854880] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] sking for cache data failed [ 312.854957] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache : write through
<wad> Won't be long before they upgrade my laptop to the new one... then I get to run through the same gauntlet. Hopefully by then someone will have figured out the issue.
<capeeKo> ActionParsnip:  ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series
<ActionParsnip> wad: are they ATi 2xxx, 3xxx or 4xxx ?
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: any luck with changing USB ports or removing/re-adding the printer?
<Billinthebox> ActionParsnip does that tell you anything that helps me?
<ActionParsnip> capeeKo: try the boot option:   radeon.nomodeset=1
<escott> Billinthebox, try ActionParsnip's chown command first. also "sking" doesn't sound right
<ActionParsnip> Billinthebox: I'd fsck the partition in liveCD, make sure it is healthy
<userZ> what if none of the live ubuntu cds will auto connect to the internet? realtec nic
<wad> ActionParsnip, I'm looking it up....
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption  |wad
<ubottu> wad: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<boooh> after installing windows the bootloader disappeared. what i have to do?
<Billinthebox> escott supposed to say "asking"
<userZ> I'm running the live cds off an empty hard drive, so no way to download driver files
<faenil> hey guys, just a quick note...it's supposed to be all linux users here
<faenil> if you do care about having a linux phone
<faenil> please vote Jolla here
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: no and no...
<faenil> http://www.tosielamandiili.fi/peukutus.shtml
<capeeKo> ActionParsnip: I'm a bit of a newbie, you mean to type that into the root command line, correct?
<escott> Billinthebox, those messages sound inocuous. whatever you have plugged into sdb is write through
<k1l> !offtopic | faenil
<ubottu> faenil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: wait...how do I remove, readd the printer? uninstall or reinstall??
<faenil> k1l, I know, but this is about linux, it's important..we should join forces
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: uninstall AND reinstall? lol
<k1l> faenil: sry, but please stick to the guidelines.
<faenil> alright...it was for us all
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: right click on the printer in the Printing-localhost window and choose "delete"
<forgetful> I'm new here faennil but I get the feeling it's purely for technical support not activism
<Billinthebox> ok so if i pull up a terminal in live cd session can i access my permanent install with it? how?
<k1l> forgetful: you are right on that feeling :)  that is why we have the offic channels
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: ok...
<Billinthebox> escottok so if i pull up a terminal in live cd session can i access my permanent install with it? how?
<Billinthebox> escott ok so if i pull up a terminal in live cd session can i access my permanent install with it? how?
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: it's printing a test page. note, it printed a test page when I first installed it as well, but would not print from any program on laptop.
<unrar> hi
<wad> ActionParsnip, They are: radeon hd 7700m
<capeeKo> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: one second while I try from libre office..
<escott> Billinthebox, sudo chown was intended to be run from the tty, you can do it from the livecd but you have to find the path and the id number of your username
<Billinthebox> escott ok so i gotta logoff then
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: I think you just became my hero of the day...It's working..
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: is it possible to tell me what we just did in case it ever happens again???
<Billinthebox> escott sorry. total noob to this stuff. what will the chown command do?
<manveru> anybody know when a fix for CVE-2012-5371 will hit the repos for 12.10?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-5371)
<wad> Billinthebox, chown changes ownership of a file.
<escott> Billinthebox, the assumption is that you used sudo when you should have used gksudo and broke your gui by making root into the owner of ~/.Xauthority. this will reset you as the owner of all the files in your home folder
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: very cool. thank the devs that make this stuff work, i'm just here for the coffee. My /guess/ is that it auto-installed incorrectly and cleaned itself up when you reinstalled it
<forgetful> It might be worth installing irssi when you get on the TTY Billinthebox, so you can come back even if your Desktop still isn;t loading
<ikonia> manveru: there is no alert at that ID
<manveru> ikonia: it's referenced from http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2012/11/09/ruby19-hashdos-cve-2012-5371/
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-5371)
<ikonia> manveru: yes, but it's not a confirmed bug yet
<Billinthebox> forgetful apt-get install irssi?
<capeeKo> How does one go about changing their boot option when they cannot get pas the loading screen?
<manveru> who confirms it?
<ikonia> manveru: read the link on the cve page
<escott> capeeKo, boot the livecd
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: I am very appreciative. My husband and I are small business owners and we REALLY had to have a printer lol. You have just made my day. After 24 hours of working on these things, I am so glad you were able to help me fix it. Thank you very much. :)
<ActionParsnip> toddnjamie: what was the fix?
<forgetful> Well sudo apt-get install yeah Billinthebox
<dr_willis> capeeKo:  you can change things from the grub menu for one time 'ussage'
<rednecktek> toddnjamie: SB-owner myself, so glad to help
<danny> I'm trying desperately to calibrate my monitor color. I've downloaded all these ICC profiles, but to no avail.
<manveru> ikonia: so we'll build from source, thanks
<Billinthebox> forgetful ok thats a good idea i guess. lol ok how do i start it in tty after installing it and then get back here?
<forgetful> You know how to use irssi Billinthebox?
<toddnjamie> rednecktek: you absolutely have. You and your wife have a wonderful night (at least it's almost night here lol)
<Billinthebox> forgetful nope
<Billinthebox> forgetful noob
<Billinthebox> forgetful me that is
<Billinthebox> forgetful i could only guess its some sort or IRC command line client from cotext
<playx> the Humble THQ Bundle is only for windows. damn
<Billinthebox> forgetful context
<forgetful> Start it with | irssi -n "your nick" and then /connect irc.freenode.net and then /join #ubuntu
<forgetful> Yeah it is a cli IRC tool
<forgetful> There are lots but it's the only one I've used Billinthebox
<Billinthebox> forgetful ok i am off to give it a whack
<ActionParsnip> forgetful: I can give you my config if you want. It auto authenticates me and joins #ubuntu
<capeeKo> ehh, I'm too much of a newbie.  I'm just gonna waste your guys times.  I don't even know how to get to the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> capeeKo: hold SHIFT at boot
<capeeKo> I think maybe I should just do a re-install.. I just wanted to avoid losing all my files
<ActionParsnip> capeeKo: your backups will protect your files
<forgetful> Did you see what ActionParsnip said Billinthebox? Sounds like a good idea to me
<CounterForce> hi guys... I'm new to Linux/Ubuntu.... I installed the WiBu thingy... but at the bootloader when I choose for Ubuntu I get to a commandline  grub>
<CounterForce> what do I do there ?
<capeeKo> holding shift didn't do anything, it's just stuck at the boot screen again.
<capeeKo> ActionParsnip: so if I re-download & install 12.04 LTS when booted in windows I won't lose my files?
<digitalvaldosta> Butacheese
<capeeKo> reinstall*
<digitalvaldosta> DO NOT TYPE rm -rf / --- this is BAD!
<escott> CounterForce, Wubi isn't too popular in this channel
<dr_willis> capeeKo:  when in doubt.. backup improrntant files
<mib_mbi> hi guys - my friend set up my ubuntu server as an http network proxy - i want to turn it off, but I'm not sure what he did - how can i find out if i know that its running on port 8888?
<ActionParsnip> capeeKo: no as you will have backups
<bekks> mib_mbi: sudo lsof -i
<ikonia> mib_mbi: probably squid
<techspartan> anyone know of a free legal vmware image I can use for XP on 12.04
<PippinW> Anyone one around that wants to try and help me solve an apache / mod_rewrite issue on my ubuntu server?
<VlanX> techspartan: don't think that there is any
<ikonia> PippinW: be aware of the guys in #httpd
<bekks> techspartan: There is none, since XP isnt free to use.
<techspartan> right...ok thanks
<capeeKo> ActionParsnip:  Okay, thank you.  I think I will just do that as it seems easier.  I also won't eat up your time so you can help folks here that don't need their hand held through every instruction, lol.
<techspartan> just thought I'd ask
<capeeKo> Have a great Thanksgiving.
<forgetful> techspartan, why can't you make your own? The free VMware player allows installation now
<Help22> Can some one help me install ubuntu with vista
<Help22> i  get error's  it says no root file system is defined, please correct this from the partion menu,
<VlanX> Could anybody tell me why disabling journalling to save SSD writes is a bad idea?
<techspartan> well I cant find my old copy of XP...and I tried to make convert my physical to a vmware img
<techspartan> but that isn't working
<dr_willis> you need to define where the '/' partion is supposed to go Help22
<ActionParsnip> Help22: you used custom partitioning, you need to tell the installer which partition to use for what
<techspartan> in 12.04
<techspartan> my windows part is win 7
<dr_willis> Help22:  / is also called 'root'
<Help22> ActionParsnip,  dr_willis  idk which one to choose
<techspartan> I don't like booting into it
<escott> VlanX, thats seems perfectly reasonable if that is your concern
<dr_willis> Help22:  you re the one partioning your drives.. so we cant tell..
<Help22> can you help me go through it?
<dr_willis> Help22:  normally you make a  linux partion of type ext4 and a swap partiion.
<escott> techspartan, as long as you have the number any image should be fine
<dr_willis> Help22:  the installer has some automatic partioning options
<VlanX> escott: having three VM's with EXT4, yes it does. Can i disable it w/out having to use EXT2 ?
<mib_mbi> bekks: i see its running something in python on 8888, and it has this: ip-XX-XXX-XX-XXX.ec2.internal:8888->rrcs-XX-XXX-XXX-XX.nyc.biz.rr.com:61641 (ESTABLISHED)
<Help22> i did that linux partion of type ext4, what do u mean swap partion
<dr_willis> Help22:  then your linux partion will be the / for the mountpoint
<escott> VlanX, the distinction between ext2/3/4 is not a bright line.
<ActionParsnip> Help22: you need a swap partition for suspend, its like the page file in Windows
<ricket|web> My computer is a NIS client. How can I add a (nis) user locally with a custom home directory, so that I can still log in without an internet connection?
<Help22> 0.o
<dr_willis> Help22:  normally one makes a swap partion. equal in size to your ram typically.
<Help22> can you help me do that ^^
<ActionParsnip> Help22: so you need at least 2 partitions, one set as swap and the other set as / formatted to ext4
<escott> VlanX, its perfectly valid to say ext4-journalling is ext3-journaling+extents or ext2+extents
<dr_willis> theres videos and guides on partioning the disks   Why are you not using the automated partioning features?
<escott> VlanX, to focus only on the high level features
<VlanX> escott: however if i keep using EXT4 i would still have the beneficts of SSD compatibility, such as trim. So can i just get rid of journalling w/out too many drawbacks?
<bekks> mib_mbi: The first column shows you which process established that connection.
<Help22> dr_willis,  what auto partioning features?
<mib_mbi> bekks: ah nice, now i can look at the process, thanks
<escott> VlanX, if you disable the journal then you are disabling journaling
<forgetful> Oh, now I know dr_willis - I guessed twice the RAM - still works but i'm guessing it just wasted the space?
<dr_willis> Help22: the installer has like 3 options. 'install alongside' 'use whole disk' and 'somthing else..." (which lets YOU customize the disk partions)
<dr_willis> forgetful:  dosent really matter much these days. ;)
<k1l> tiwce tha ram is no needed nowadays
<VlanX> escott: is it something that i write on /etc/fstab, right?
<dr_willis> forgetful:  i got no swap on this system right now. ;)
<escott> VlanX, etunefs
<dr_willis> Help22:  my normal partion layout for widnows 7 --> (windows boot partion) (windows main partion) (linux /) (linux swap)
<dr_willis> Help22:  dependng on your setup you do it how you need.
<VlanX> escott: since you certainly are more wise than me, if having too many SSD write rates concerns me, would it be a good idea to disable it?
<Help22> dr_willis all i saw on my otions was erase and install, encrypt, use lvm, and something else
<escott> VlanX, if that is your concern then that is your concern. i cant say whether or not that is a good idea. that depends on how stable your system is and how much you value the security of the journal
<dr_willis> Help22:  you may want to check out youtube see if they got some videos of the install process..
<Help22> dr_willis,  do u have a link?
<dr_willis> Help22:  exactly what did you download?
<dr_willis> Help22: err... youtube.com
<dr_willis> ;)
<VlanX> escott: yeah, i think that tomorrow at work i can spend few time to understand exactly how journalling works. Thanks for your help dude :)
<Help22> i downlaod ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386
<dr_willis> Help22:  you have a single hard drive?
<Help22> yes dr_willis
<dr_willis> Help22:  if you allready have it partioned. You just need to tell it what partion to use for /   making a swap partion is also a very good idea
<escott> VlanX, personally i wouldn't disable journalling.
<Help22> i have 3 partions that show up C, D,U
<Help22> but in ubuntu i have like 10 that appear
<dr_willis> Help22:  linux does not use drive letters like that.. windows does not see  linux partions
<dr_willis> No idea what 10 you mean.
<Help22> how do i found out how linux views it?
<escott> VlanX, if your SSD is any good it should notice the journal blocks are hot and do a good job balancing those writes across the free blocks, if its a poor firmware is going to wear unevenly anyways
<Help22> because then i could tell you
<dr_willis> Help22:  sudo fdisk -l    shows the disk layout
<Help22> how do i do that inside of windows?
<dr_willis> Help22:  you dont.
<Help22> oh so i have to run my cd and then run it virtualy?
<dr_willis> You could play with the installer inside virtualbox so you can figure it out.. Ive no idea why you dont see some automatic parttioning options. perhaps you overlooked it.
<Help22> ok dr_willis  ill open it up in vm
<VlanX> escott: yeah, that's exaclty what i'm afraid of. I don't want the same sector to be written over and over all day when the system is idling. Iostat shows like 10 GB in a week on the SSD and i'm only writing to the HDD drive.
<escott> VlanX, i view any SSD i purchase for the next 5 years as a temporary performance booster and have no faith it will work. if it manages to save data across a boot its a miracle.
<VlanX> escott: well, isn't that a little too pessimistic?
<escott> VlanX, it also means i get a present every day that my computer boots
<Help22> dr_willis,  when i run the installation in vm there is onyl 1 device and 1 device for bootloader installation
<dr_willis> 5 years from now.. i hope my 128gb SDD is viewd as tiny and quaint. ;) and will be easially replaced by 128TB ones..
<VlanX> maybe in the future the SSD technology will become more reliable
<dr_willis> Help22:  since you only have one HD in the vm.. that makes sence...
<Help22> oh.....
<crazyharry> does anyone has the Nexus 10 yet ? I wanted to know how  a double column conference article pdf looked in it ?
<Help22> so..... what do i do?
<dr_willis> Help22:  practice the installing in the vm untill you figure it out.. that was the point of the vm.
<Help22> i did it's simple just i don't know what all to choose in the real installation
<dr_willis> Help22:  theres most likely videos on you tube showing step by step how to install and other guides. I dont have the install process memorized.. and my systems are all multi hd
<Help22> oh
<dr_willis> I recall a 'install along side windows' option... but i never do it that way
<ActionParsnip> Help22: 1 partition the same size as ram for swap and the rest for /, formatted ext4
<dr_willis> or use the live cd. and partion your hard disk how you want.
<Help22> that wasn't on mine,
<dr_willis> Help22:  boot the live cd.. then come back here so we can help.. we cant do much with you in windows
<Help22> dr_willis,  i don't get internet in the live cd
<dr_willis> Help22:  and its a good idea to backup your windows stuff and other critical info BEFOR you  try to install
<Help22> i have
<ZeloZelos> if an applet fails to load (its an internet applet to allow a user to login to their bank)  is there a fix for it?
<dr_willis> you could just install in vbox and experiment with the OS till you learn the basics  also..
<goddard> can i encrypt something with a public key and keep my private key offline on a flash drive?
<Help22> i have done that dr_willis
<bekks> goddard: Thats how asymmetric encryption works, yes.
<goddard> bekks: oh so like AES?
<escott> goddard, yes
<dr_willis> Help22:  reading up on how linux partions drives is a good idea. Its possible your windows disk has 4 primary partions allready made.. and thats causing the whole issue.
<escott> goddard, AES is not asymmetric
<Help22> oh.....
<Help22> yeah there all labeleing with like nvidea
<goddard> oh
<goddard> escott: what is?
<bekks> goddard: AES is an encryption algorithm, not a asymmetric encryption implementation.
<goddard> oh ok
<uiopqwer> is there a way to connect to a wireless network from the command line? i can do it through the NetworkManager Applet GUI.
<escott> goddard, AES is a symmetric cipher. assymetric ciphers are provided by pgp/gpg and use large primes or ECC
<escott> goddard, so RSA, DSA, and ECC
<goddard> escott: ahh ok
<Help22> dr_willis,  could i istall it through wubi?
<escott> goddard, if you "gpg --help" the asymmetric ones are listed under pubkey, ciphers are symmetric
<dr_willis> Help22:  i would forget wubi even exists....
<Help22> why?
<dr_willis> it stinks. ;)
<Help22> how so?
<dr_willis> Fragile. problematic. and next to impopssible to get help for when it breaks
<ActionParsnip> Help22: its a pain to fix if you get boot issues and it is directly affected by the shortcomings of NTFS (Mainly fragmentations)
<goddard> escott: rockin dude thanks
<Help22> oh =[\
<Guest24899> i want to delete user and is error: user currently logged in, im using command userdel -r testusername
<ReAzem> How do you configure anacron to run things in cron.daily?
<Help22> dr_willis,  do you think you can remote control my computer and help me set it up?
<Guest24899> how to delete user in this situation
<escott> Guest24899, kill the users processes
<ikonia> Guest24899: you can't delete something while it's in use
<k1l> Guest24899: so the user is still logged in?
<sikklee> sup
<ActionParsnip> Guest24899: use:  sudo killall -u username    it will boot the user, you can then delete it
<sikklee> sup all can you see my txt?
<ActionParsnip> sikklee: aye
<sikklee> anyone running studio?
<ActionParsnip> sikklee: ask your real question and see :)
<dr_willis> Help22:  if you cant get networking working.. how is that even going to be possible,,,
<sikklee> is anyone running ubuntustudio?
<bazhang> sikklee, ask a real question
<Help22> dr_willis,  is there a way to get the network working?
<sikklee> nvm....anyone used bakktrakk before?
<dr_willis> Help22:  i have no details of how your network is setup. or what hardware you have.
<bazhang> sikklee, its not supported here
<dr_willis> Help22:  run a cable to the router untill  i get my sustem installed is what i normally do
<rednecktek> sikklee: #ubuntustudio
<sikklee> jus sayin has anyone used it
<bazhang> sikklee, ask the backtrack people, and stop polling here
<sikklee> #ubuntu
<k1l> !backtrack | sikklee
<ubottu> sikklee: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Help22> hmm
<phix> Help22: what's the issue? your network isn't working?
<Help22> im trying to install ubuntu with vista and im having alot of problems
<capeeKo> sigh.  I can't even reinstall.  I change the boot process to my USB drive & it tells me to Remove disks or other media & press any key to restart.  why the hell did I try to install sopcast & mess with my usr/lib files..
<ikonia> Help22: it's a simple process, install vista, install ubuntu
<phix> Help22: Try the basics first: 1) make sure everything is turned on and plugged in, 2) have you tried turning it off and on again? 3) what does ifconfig say? can you ping anything by ip?
<Help22> my internet works in windows
<phix> Help22: I recommend you don't install vista unless you enjoy banging your head against your desk
<Help22> but not in the live cd of ubuntu
<Help22> phix its already isntalled
<phix> Help22: ok, how is your network setup?
<Help22> my wireless usb to my router
<phix> Help22: ok, in ubuntu you can click on the top left ubuntu symbol button then type in setting and then click on system settings
<phix> Help22: in there you will see network
<Help22> ok then what?
<phix> Help22: can you see your wireless card there?
<Help22> well i have to reboot
<Help22> first to my live cd
<Help22> ok
<Help22> BRB
<FloodBot1> Help22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phix> and in there you should see wireless
<capeeKo> Any idea why it telling me to remove disks or any other media when I change the boot sequence to my USB drive first?
<dr_willis> its not seeing any OS to boot at all.. so its saying a generic error type message perhaps...
<capeeKo> the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS image is on it..
<dr_willis> similer to the days when you put a floppy in tha twas not bootable.
<capeeKo> ya I get ya, it's just frustrating because I know there is one.
<dr_willis> capeeKo:  perhaps you put it on wrong.. how did you put the iso on the usb>
#ubuntu 2012-11-20
<capeeKo> copy/paste, like I've done in the past
<dr_willis> capeeKo:  err.... thats putting it on wrong...
<dr_willis> you should NOT have a file called whatever.iso on the usb
<ActionParsnip> capeeKo: use unetbootin
<capeeKo> that a program that extracts the image onto the drive?
<dr_willis> unetbootin is one of many. theres others listed at the pendrivelinux web site
<dr_willis> some of those can boot a .iso file from the usb. ;) so you can make multiboot usb sticks
<capeeKo> ok.  thanks guys.  maybe I'm mistaken about it working in the past, it's been a while & classes have my head all mixed up lol
<dr_willis> You have never just drag/dropped an iso file to a usb and have it work...
<capeeKo> I'll do that & try again, hopefully I won't bug you guys anymore :P
<Gabe> hi
<dr_willis> that dosent put any sort of bootloader on the usb
<Gabe> so, I'm sorta new to linux and I when I installed MyUnity on Ubuntu 12.10 it messed up the files and now the're hidden on the laucher and they look like pieces of paper on the dash home. Any help would be great. I don't really feel like installing it all over again :x
<megamanx1978> I am having sound problems please help
<dr_willis> make a new user - see if they have the same issue.. if a new user works.. then its your problem users config files that are to blame.. reset them all.
<bazhang> !info myunity | Gabe
<ubottu> Gabe: Package myunity does not exist in quantal
<bazhang> Gabe, there's no myunity for 12.10
<dr_willis> Gabe:  some times these tweak tools have 'reset settings back to default' features.
<bazhang> !sound | megamanx1978
<ubottu> megamanx1978: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<megamanx1978> I am not getting sound at all
<megamanx1978> Checked volume
<mens> TWINKLE:   HowTo hide user identity and to add	P-Preferred-Identity header?   (in private).
<bazhang> mens,  ask in freenode about a cloak
<bazhang> mens   /join #freenode
<mens> <bazhang> ok, ty :-)
<elisa87> Do you know what I should do? vivado: Cannot mkdir: Disk quota exceeded
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: query your quota limits, see what you have breached
<Gabe> I'll just try and restart it >.<
<elisa87> ActionParsnip how can I do it? I am a hardware person
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: run: repquota -a
<elisa87> ActionParsnip nothing happened ! [jalal@helena] (1)$ repquota -a
<gunarm1> whats the deal with this "UUID" with colons instead of dashes that comes out when i do # sudo mdadm --detail --scan # is that still a uuid?  Can I put it in fstab?
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: prefix it with sudo
<elisa87> jalal is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. Because I am just a student! is there any other way ? I have to install Xilinx on my machine
<elisa87> ActionParsnip jalal is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. Because I am just a student! is there any other way ? I have to install Xilinx on my machin
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: only admins can view the quota reports as far as I know
<ikonia> elisa87: what does being a student have to do with not being in the sudoers file ?
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: if you have an account that can use sudo, I suggest you su to it
<elisa87> our department is really restrictive on the machines we use in the labs!
<megamanx1978> Is there a way to set my default volume?
<elisa87> Can I make myself sudoer btw? because this new computer was given to me today given that I have the right to be sudoer,....seems not working
<megamanx1978> Or set my volume with the terminal?
<ikonia> elisa87: ask the guy who set it up to you
<ikonia> set it up for you
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: try:  quota -u $USER
<ikonia> elisa87: he's not configured your user account correctly
<frodriguez> hola
<frodriguez> aloo
<genio_> في عرب هنا ؟
<lollko> lolz
<lollko> genio_: eng
<elisa87> [jalal@helena] (3)$ quota -u $USER nothing happens!
<frodriguez> alo ?
<frodriguez> algun latino
<frodriguez> ?
<genio_> i mean any one here speek arabic :D
<SeLEct> Hello, i just installed github with apt-get install github-cli. but when i type git. i get this? -bash: git: command not found
<ClientAlive> is there a way to tell ubuntu that eclipse is insatalled? I installed it outside of the ubuntu repository so I could get a newer version. Now, when I try to run an eclipse command to change a setting (on the command line) I get "The program 'eclipse' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform". But it is installed. I've been using it.
<ActionParsnip> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<genio_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: is the program in your $PATH ?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: adjust your $PATH to include the directory you installed eclipse in
<elisa87> ActionParsnip what does this exactly mean? [jalal@helena] (3)$ fs listquota
<elisa87> Volume Name                    Quota       Used %Used   Partition
<elisa87> u.jalal                     20000000   20000003  100%<<       85%    <<WARNING
<frodriguez> holaa
<frodriguez> hola
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: ikonia: it is installed to /opt/eclipse. I did try cd /opt/eclipse then execute the command but I get the same message.
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: you have a soft limit at 85% and a hard limit of 100%, you will get warnings over 85%
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: did you use:   ./eclipse
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: the ./   bit is important
<elisa87> so it doesn't show much much space I have? like how many GB? ActionParsnip
<dean__> Hi I was wondering if someone could tell me if there is a program that allows you to edit a mp3 track to cut bits off and that?
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: you mean to put that before the command?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: yes, so that the file in the pwd is used.
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: the pwd is NOT in $PATH for security reasons
<jimmyk> Hi, I'm wondering if someone can help me figure out why the same UUID is being assigned to two different physical volumes
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: looks like you have a 150Mb limit on storage (if I'm reading it right)
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: Ok, this is the command I'm trying to run: "eclipse-vmargs-Xmx1024m" So it should be "./eclipse-vmargs-Xmx1024m" then?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: yes, after you use 'cd' to change to the folder containing the command
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: I got the command to work. Thank you. Now I don't get whether it makes a persistent change or not tho. I need the change to be persistent.
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: could try:  sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/eclipse-vmargs-Xmx1024m /usr/bin/eclipse
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: I assume you don't have eclipse installed by package
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: if you then just run:  eclipse    does ity run?
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: I didn't install via apt-get, no. I got this command from: http://help.eclipse.org/indigo/index.jsp?topic=/org.eclipse.platform.doc.user/tasks/running_eclipse.htm (near the top of page). But it doesn't say if it is just for that use or if the change is persistent. It has to do with setting how much memory for eclipse to use or something.
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: try the symlink, it may just fly
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: what is ity? a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: the terminal command I gave to make a symlink
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: err... need to understand what result that produces (how it works/ effects my system) and I have to run right now. I will keep that in consideration for when I get back to this. Thank you sir.
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: it makes a file in you /usr/bin like the rest of the commands you run
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: if it works then its because you have put the link i na folder named in $PATH
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: try it, it may just allow you to hit ALT+F2 and run:  eclipse
<Laban> Hello
<mneri> hi, i've installed windows and now the bootloader is gone. what i have to do?
<yvesD> repair it via CD
<Pici> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mneri> ty
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: I can run eclipse fine. Even have it favorited on my desktop bar. It's that I have lot of plugins in it and it isn't set to use enough memory. Well there is 16 gig of ram on this machine so memory is not a problem. It's a matter of permanently setting eclipse to use the amount I want it to (I though 1024m would be a good start).
<Laban> I run Xubuntu 12.10 on my laptop, and for some odd reason it keeps dropping IPv6 connectivity. Other machines in the network does not have a problem with this.
<Laban> Has any others seen this before?
<ActionParsnip> mneri: how did you install ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: whta has that got to do with a symlink?
<Laban> IPv4 stays up all along.
<Laban> ping over v4 works fine internally, but over v6 it just dies.
<mneri> ActionParsnip from cd about a year ago. today i've installed windows 8 and the bootloader is gone. i'm sure ubuntu is still there.
<ActionParsnip> mneri: should be. You can use a chroot from liveCD to reinstate grub
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: I don't know (I don't understand what the symlink would do for me). What that is, is the problem I'm trying to solve (the memory setting - not launchnig eclipse).
<blackshirt> !grub2 | mneri
<ubottu> mneri: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> mneri: omgubuntu have a guide called 'sticking it to grub'
<mneri> ActionParsnip ty
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: In a terminal, run:  sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/eclipse-vmargs-Xmx1024m /usr/bin/eclipse
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: it will mean you don't need t cd to the folder to launch the app
<jimmyk> could anyone here help me with an lvm problem?
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: I don't need to cd to the folder to launch the app - it launches just fine apart from the terminal. That may be useful in the future if I have to run a terminal command but what I'm trying to do is change a setting in eclipse.
<ClientAlive> I have to go. I'm sorry
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip:
<ClientAlive> thx
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: easier?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: glad its somewhat working :)
<rara> hi
<Geothst> Does anyone know how to get Unity to stop crashing?
<yvesD> uninstall it
<yvesD> *g*
<Geothst> Ubuntu has some dependencies on unity, so I can't.
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Geothst> Or I would.
<rara> Are the backup fles from clonezilla compatible with ubuntu ?
<n2deep> does anyone here have any info on Ubuntu for Android?
<Geothst> It just says, "Precise".
<yvesD> any error-messages?
<rara> Are the backup fles from clonezilla compatible with ubuntu ?
<n2deep> ...join me in #ubuntu-android if you have any info to share
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: you could use a different session if you don't like Unity. You can install xcfe4 and use that desktop instead of Gnome
<Geothst> Well, I tried that.
<Geothst> Unity still crashes when I load XFCE.
<Geothst> And I still have the panel to the left.
<Geothst> in my XFCE session.
<yvesD> xubuntu?
<Geothst> No. I do have XFCE and Xubuntu session on my LightDM though.
<ActionParsnip> yvesD: just using a different DE in ubuntu, not xubuntu
<Geothst> I also got some weird X11 errors about directories missing and then my computer turned off.
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: Have you tried the Unity2D session
<capeeKo> well I lost all my files after the install
<capeeKo> oh well
<Geothst> Unity 3D wouldn't even load at first. Fresh install. I installed Gnome3 and now it loads, but crashes. But Unity 2D also crashes.
<Geothst> Unity 2D says it crashes, and it asks me if I want to reload it. But it works. It's fine. It just thinks it crashes.
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: not recently, why?
<yvesD> driver? firmware?
<laffinboy> hello
<capeeKo> thanks for the help Action & willis
<Geothst> I think he was trying to tab-complete Geothst, gordonjcp :)
<laffinboy> can anybody answer a question about ubuntu
<Geothst> This is probably a good place for that.
<Geothst> What is the likelyhood that something messed up when I was doing my install causing Unity to be awful and crash a lot and not work right in any way whatsoever? And that if I just re-install Ubuntu it will work right, then. because honestly I'm about to uninstall and just use Windows.
<k1l> !ask | laffinboy
<ubottu> laffinboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<laffinboy> i have an older version of ubuntu (10.10) on a disk can do try without install if i try to install it crashes
<Geothst> Did you check the MD5?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: sorry, wrong target
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: try unity2d
<Geothst> I did. It also crashes.
<laffinboy> my question is therena way i can do the upgrade and have it save to my hard drive
<Geothst> Well, it thinks it has crashed. It works fine, as far as I can tell.
<laffinboy> md5?
<Geothst> When you download the install file it sometimes messes up a small part of the file and can cause your OS to malfunction.
<Geothst> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<laffinboy> brb
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: have you tested your RAM?
<oldgettingsomewh> 5500 mhz
<oldgettingsomewh> lol
<Geothst> No, but I run other OSes just fine. It hadn't occured to me that it could be a RAM issue. 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, and 11.10 all worked fine. As did WinXP and Win7. Unity in 12.04 is the only issue I'm having on this hardware.
<oldgettingsomewh> hey what hertz more  a meaga hert or punchasise your face hertz
<completeIdiot> hello all
<completeIdiot> any1 alive here?
<Geothst> Help. I'm alive.
<kostkon> completeIdiot, no, we are all zombies :P
<completeIdiot> hehehe.. at my location is 2am .. no wonder 4 seeing zombies dancing ca-ca-ca
<nowayride> sudo kill Geothst
<Geothst> noooo "...brains"
<completeIdiot> i need some help..
<completeIdiot> is it possible to get it here?
<Geothst> Not prescription help, no.
<nowayride> completeIdiot: Just ask, if somebody knows they'll chime in
<Geothst> But if it's about Linux, maybe. :)
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: hold SHIFT at boot, select the Memtest from the Grub menu to test
<Geothst> Okay, will do that. Thanks ActionParsnip.
<completeIdiot> am... linux.. yes.. vm.. exactly...
<completeIdiot> adding C:\ to access over win xp once it starts...
<completeIdiot> i installed virtual box, some extra pack that was requiered to access disk.. but, still cant get to filles over win xp, wich is now inside the virtual mashine..
<completeIdiot> any help - step by step - i read the instructions, but.. i gues my nick is there for a reason?
<dr_willis> completeIdiot:  once you got an os IN vbox you can transfer files in differnt ways. as if they were 2 seperate machines on the same lan. you could use samba, ssh/scp/winscp, or vbox's own special share feature.
<dr_willis> for simple transfering, ssh + winscp is quick to get going
<fachhoch> need help connecting to windows using cisaco vpn
<completeIdiot> lan? ups..
<fachhoch> my vpn connection is sucessful  now want to connect to my remote windows machine
<fachhoch> any gurus want to help me ?
<dr_willis> completeIdiot:  vbox runs on the host and the guest and host os are on their own virtual lan.
<completeIdiot> i got external hd, and running linux on it... in that same disk, i got files, i would like to access to
<nowayride> dr_willis: you can also set it up bridged so they're on the same subnet
<dr_willis> You can use the vbox configs to set it up as a vbox share, or set it up as a samba share, or just use winscp on the windows in vbox, and ssh on the linux side
<dr_willis> nowayride:  that will confuse him even more. ;)
<dr_willis> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<completeIdiot> ok, i am allready confused... i read the manuals.. but.. is it possible to get step-by-step help?
<dr_willis> easier to just use ssh and winscp...
<dr_willis> or samba.
<completeIdiot> ok, how i use ssh and what it is?
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<fachhoch> any articles to connect to   remote windows after vpn connection ?
<dr_willis> install the openssh server on linux, install winscp on windows.. run winscp. connect to the ssh server.. use the file manager gui to copy files around.
<completeIdiot> hold on..
 * dr_willis wonders what he should hold on to....
<SierraAR> Is it possible to create a partition on a machine that has 12.04 on it, and install windows xp to that partition?
<completeIdiot> i put that name (openssh) into ubuntu software center...
<completeIdiot> got secure shell
<completeIdiot> sec panel
<Eol> I'm trying to install Postgres 9.1, with the following commands. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pitti/postgresql;sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.1.  But when I do, it still says "Cannot find package postgresql-9.1".  Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<blackshirt> hello
<dr_willis> SierraAR:  linux does not install to ntfs or vfat. you COULD make a ntfs or vfat from linux and install windows to that partion.,
<almoxarife> SierraAR: yes
<blackshirt> !postgresql
<uabn93> is it okay to ask a q about lubuntu here? It is about the installer, which is the same as ubuntus right?
<dr_willis> the way you phrased it.. sounds like you want both os's on the same partition
<blackshirt> !postgreesql
<ActionParsnip> Eol: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<dr_willis> uabn93:  i think they are the same.. if not they are very similer... I dont recall any differances
<BrandonBolton> Hello, how can I update my OpenGL drivers? I added this PPA already, but cannot figure out how to install the newer versions. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<blackshirt> !find postgre
<ubottu> Found: postgresql, postgresql-9.1, postgresql-9.1-dbg, postgresql-client, postgresql-client-9.1, postgresql-client-common, postgresql-common, postgresql-contrib, postgresql-contrib-9.1, postgresql-doc (and 117 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=postgre&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Eol> Let me check, I have to do some weird network hacks
<Yuri-Yang> Hello, does anyone know how to improve WIFI connection? It's very complicated. I have a ACER 4750G. I was using WIFI without any problem at home or in the public like starbuck. But when it comes to my office wifi, problem occurs as it becomes very slow. Can anyone give me any hints what the reason may be?
<completeIdiot> am... any one copy? i put openssh in the ubuntu software center.. results are secure shell, secpanel.. what to install now?
<SierraAR> dr_willis, how would I do that? I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to different file system formats
<uabn93> the window crashes after i make it to the password/user phase. The mouse still remains, but in the loading position. what should i do?
<Eol> lsb_release -sc : maverick
<ActionParsnip> Eol: maverick is dead
<ActionParsnip> Eol: the ppa doesn't support maverick, nor does the ubuntu community
<nowayride> Well his user name is appropriate then :P
<dr_willis> SierraAR:  use gparted. make a partion. make it ntfs.. format it.. winodows should be able to install to it
<Eol> i see..
<Eol> ok, where do I need to go to change this stuff? The IT guys just gave me a linux box. What should I tell them to fix, I'm pretty noobish at linux
<Pelo> evening folks,  I'M running 12.04 in classic mode,  I can't schedule appointments by clicking in the calendar in the top panel,  how do I do it ?
<SierraAR> dr_willis, alright, thanks. +cookie
<ActionParsnip> Eol: I suggest you clean install with Precise for support til April 2017 , or Quantal for the latest features
<ActionParsnip> Eol: tell him to clean install Precise
<Pelo> what's the default calendar app in 12.04 is what I'm asking
<Eol> So that means a whole new linux box?
<dr_willis> install to the one you got now?
<SierraAR> Pelo, according to System Settings > Details, something called 'gedit'
<ActionParsnip> Eol: no just a new OS
<completeIdiot> any1 friendly enough to help me out on private over the virtual box and adding hdds?
<ActionParsnip> Eol: its like he installed Windows 95 and gave you it :)
<gonyere> pelo: I think 12.04 ships with thunderbird, but the calendar may integrate with evolution
<Pelo> SierraAR, gedit is a text editor, a pretty nifty one but not a calendar
<dr_willis> completeIdiot:  you dont want to access physical HDS from vbox.
<Eol> yeah, i figured that
<dr_willis> completeIdiot:  that can cause data curruption
<Pelo> gonyere, ok thanks I guess
<gonyere> i know it does in gnome-shell anyhow
<SierraAR> gonyere Pelo, the calender part of thunderbird is a separate plugin called lightning, which is what I use :P (No idea if it can be set as the default calender app)
<gonyere> i'm not 100% if thats the same in unity or not
<Eol> Ah, ok. so 10.10 is "maverick" and 12.04 is "precise"
<uabn93> the installer window keeps crashing on me. Can anyone help me out
<BrandonBolton> Eol, exactly.
<Eol> ok, thanks
<Pelo> SierraAR, ok pluging in thunderbird, that makes a bit of sense , I'll give that a try
<dr_willis> uabn93:  you did verify the iso file after you downloaded it? it is possible to run the installer from a terminal window and look for error messages
<lkthomas> hey guys, does any repo support Atom optimized kernel ?
<dr_willis> completeIdiot:  best to talk in the channel. I may have to leave at any time.
<completeIdiot> no panic..
<uabn93> dr_willis: i downloaded the torrent so it should be ok. how can i figure out the name of the installer?
<dr_willis> lkthomas:  ive not noticed any atom optmized ubuntu variants, or kernels. Ive seen some other disrots that seem to focus on netbooks. but i cant even rember their names
<dr_willis> uabn93:  i think its called 'ubiquity'
<lkthomas> dr_willis: errr, ok thanks
<uabn93> dr_willis: it says theres an update for the installer but nothing happens when i click on it
<dr_willis> uabn93:  cant say ive ever noticed it day that.. this is a 12.10 lubuntu you are using?
<uabn93> dr_willis: yes. maybe i should go back a versioin
<dr_willis> uabn93:  12.10 lubuntu installed fine on my laptop the other day.
<dr_willis> its possible you got a bad burn to the cd, or the iso file could been bad.. wouldent hurt to double check
<elisa87> how to find my mac address?
<completeIdiot> any one that got an hour of time, to help my out? on private? over vbox?
<dr_willis> elisa87:  ifconfig shoes you elisa87
<dr_willis> HWaddr f4:6d:04:9e:90:62
<elisa87> is arp true as well dr_willis ?
<uabn93> dr_willis: im doing a usb install. burned it twice, and im on my third install attempt
<dr_willis> no idea. cant say ive ever had to mess with arp.
<dr_willis> uabn93:  installing to a external usb hd?
<uabn93> dang. no, usb stick
<completeIdiot> dr_willis! i got that too
<completeIdiot> linux and ntfs - external hd
<dr_willis> uabn93:  theres alternative tools to make a live usb. pendrivelinux web site has several. could be something quirky with how its being made
<uabn93> dr_willis: did the new icon theme act funny to you? maybe its this cheap graphics card that im using
<dr_willis> uabn93:  cant say ive noticed any icon issues in lubuntu
<dr_willis> could be a driver issue also
<uabn93> like... the text being too light sometimes. same with the buttons
<uabn93> yeah let me try it without the graphics card
<dr_willis> try some differnt themes perhaps
<SierraAR> Is lubuntu different from ubuntu?
<elisa87> if I want to find the hostname should I only write hostname? or do I need some flags?
<dr_willis> $ hostname
<dr_willis> SSDBuntu
<dr_willis> ;) not like the hostname command ran by a user is going to change your hostname....
<SunTsu> elisa87: depends on what you want to see - try it, if it doesn't show you exaktly what you want to see consult the manpage
<SunTsu> exactly even
<dr_willis> hostname is shown in the default prompt also.
<elisa87> thanks SunTsu
<uabn93> dr_willis: found out the error. is says illegal instruction and then quits
<dr_willis> uabn93:  sounds like a nasty crash for some reason
<elisa87> can I install win7 over already installed ubuntu 12.04 if my notebook is HP?
<elisa87> and with which software do you suggest me to partition my drives?
<SierraAR> elisa87, someone suggested to me I use gparted to create a partition and format sade partition to ntfs when I was asking about installing XP
<SierraAR> s/sade/said*
<elisa87> SierraAR How much should I put for win7? If I am about to install Softwares like Matlab out there?
<SierraAR> elisa87, honestly not sure on the sizing. I'm planning on just splitting my 500GB hd in two - 250 for ubuntu, 250 for xp
<Geo|N7> I installed win7 then ubuntu and just used ubuntu to repartition
<elisa87> SierraAR so might my Ubuntu get formatted by any chance? which I wish not
<Geo|N7> I think I had issues with grub2 but I am a total newb and it was painless
<Geo|N7> I think if you install ubuntu and then windows, you're going to have a bad time
<gonyere> its been a long time since i set up a dual boot system
<gonyere> but as i recall it was best to install ubuntu and get your partitions worked out
<Geo|N7> I believe windows removes grub altogether.
<three18ti> I'm trying to follow this guid: http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive to make an ubuntu live cd, but the ubuntu 12.10 iso only includes an initrd.lz .  do I need to convert this to an initrd.gz or is the lz acceptable to use?  Will grub be able to boot the initrd.lz ?
<gonyere> then install windows on whichever one you want to install it on
<gonyere> then go back and re-install linux
<gonyere> also, for linux installs i recommend two partitions: one / and one /home so you can re-install linux whenever you like and not touch your personal files
<three18ti> this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomizeLiveInitrd has steps to repack it into an initrd.gz, but it says, "or, if you want an initrd.lz (for Ubuntu 9.10 and later):" which would infer that ubuntu > 9.10 needs an initrd.lz .
<Geo|N7> I installed windows and then Linux and it worked really well. 12.04 makes partitions cake.
<Geo|N7> No need to install 3 times
<SierraAR> s-by-s-HELP-VM, I don't think changing your nick repeatedly is going to help much
<gonyere> yeah, i don't doubt things have gotten better - its been a solid 6 yrs since i attempted a dual boot system :)
<escott> three18ti, if grub knows how to extract lzma
<escott> three18ti, or maybe the kernel extracts the initrd... not sure who unpacks it
<Geo|N7> I am almost positive that installing Linux and then windows will result in a migraine.
<gonyere> dual-boot IME usually results in at least a few screw ups :p
<three18ti> Geo|N7, is 100% correct. the windows boot loader rewrites the MBR with extreme prejudice.
<three18ti> escott, yea, that's what I don't know...  I assume since I've grabbed the vmliuz from the same cd it -should- work...
 * three18ti shrugs
<three18ti> I guess there's only one way to find out. ;)
<gonyere> :p
<blackshirt> hello
<walterwoj> I have a folder (/strorage) that I want to be fully usable by my user and users on the samba share but the permissions are always locking one or the other out  how can I fix this?
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> hy.. sorry, to bother u.. i need some step-by-step help over Virtual Mashine.. i installed Virtual box, another OS, some extra pack, that was requiered to access HD, but.. still cant access any of HDDs.. i got installed linux ubuntu 12.04 LTS on externall hd, and in that same HD i got ntfs partition that i would like to acces over virtual mashine (win xp) possible on private?? PS: i am total neewbie
<escott> walterwoj, depends on your configuration. you will have to give examples of files that one can access but not the other
<escott> s-by-s-HELP-VM, are you trying to pass a USB hard drive as a raw device to a VM guest?
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> am.. wait, need to translate...
<walterwoj> for example I back up file to the share from my laptop and those files are locked to my local account user, then i create a file locally and the samba users are now denied permissions.  I already chmod 777 but that only works until someone creates a file...
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> raw, burned, well done... dosent mather.. i just need win xp, to access usb hd -ntfs
<escott> s-by-s-HELP-VM, so XP is the guest (running inside VBox) ubuntu is the host
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> escott - private?
<escott> !pm | s-by-s-HELP-VM
<ubottu> s-by-s-HELP-VM: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<escott> s-by-s-HELP-VM, there are two ways i can think to do this.
<blackshirt> i think you should mount your hd into exPortable share point
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> ups.. thanks for notice..
<escott> s-by-s-HELP-VM, 1) let linux handle the USB device and pass the raw device /dev/sdb or the like to windows, or 2) find the usb location with lsusb and pass the USB device to windows. in either case you would do this through the VBox configuration
<Geothst> I did a memory test, and got no errors. But now I can't open my update manager, or the Ubuntu Software Center.  E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<escott> walterwoj, specifics. exact permissions of examples files (ie output of ls -al /path/to/filename
<Geothst> I can't remove the gnome PPA because I can't open my update manager or the ubuntu software center. They both just crash.
<Geothst> And if I try to remove it in a terminal it just gives me that error, too.
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> ok.. crap, google does not translate ok... i think i can use win xp cmd??
<escott> s-by-s-HELP-VM, what is your native language
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> slovenian
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> europe, slovenia
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> but.. our sleepy nations... are sleeping..
<Geothst> lol
<escott> !si
<ubottu> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<escott> s-by-s-HELP-VM, trying to run this through google translate is not going to be very effective
<WHAT_UP> is there a way to stop the graphics card midway through? it seems to be running really hot, and i'm just sshing/running apache on the machine anyway so i have no use for any display
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> nice!!! in my own language... thank u, but in home channel.. are sleeping
<walterwoj> for example file created by the share a owned by root with chmod 700 but files added localy are owned by walterwoj chmod 700 making both inaccessible to the others
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> escott?
<escott> walterwoj, did you modify the samba config at all
<escott> s-by-s-HELP-VM, im not sure what to tell you. you need to make changes to the Virtual machine configuration in the vbox manager
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> ok
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> guide?
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> got vbox running
<escott> s-by-s-HELP-VM, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-usb.html
<escott> s-by-s-HELP-VM, or https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=45161
<Geo|N7> This is incredibly infuriating.
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> escott, try to guide me.. plese
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> please
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> i need access to files till six am, 3h till than
<Geothst> s-by-s-HELP-VM, this stuff is already complicated enough. There are a lot of technical terms and abbreviations that google translate is not going to work for. It's going to be pretty much impossible to guide you through something when half of the words aren't going to translate.
<ActionParsnip> s-by-s-HELP-VM: escott: can't ubuntu just access the NTFS?
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> actionparsnip, is that q directed 2 me?
<escott> ActionParsnip, ours is not to wonder why, ours is but to answer the questions asked. its probably just how s-by-s-HELP-VM phrased his question that gave the sense he wanted direct access of some kind
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> any access would be ok...
<gdeeble> Hello, just curious if anyone has worked with zoneminder before?
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> in my computer... in win xp, is only C:\ and.. thats is it.. no usbs, other hdd
<Geothst> Don't you have to have 3rd party plugins (closed source) to use USB on VM? I'm pretty sure I remember having this issue as well, and I had to install the closed source version of VM.
<vanessa> hi..  can someone help me sort out a KMS vs. Radeon (gallium3d/r300g driver) conflict?  Resume from suspend-to-ram = black screen unless I disable KMS, but do that and I get knocked down to VESA video.
<escott> s-by-s-HELP-VM, that would be the easiest then. "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" open the ntfs drive with "nautilus" in ubuntu, and then pass the folder "/media/XXXX-XXXX" to the windows guest with the guest additions
<ActionParsnip> s-by-s-HELP-VM: ubuntu can access NTFS partitions, You don't need Windows..
<escott> Geothst, newest versions have some USB support
<Geothst> Can someone tell me how I'm supposed to remove a PPA when I can't remove it from GUI or CLI?
<NSAgent> Geothst: Virtualbox requires an extension pack for USB 2
<RamchandraApte> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vanessa> Geothst, install ppa-purge and use that.
<Geothst> I tried that. It says the PPA doesn't exist.
<Geothst> But when I try to open the Ubunut Software Center, it crashes and says the gnome ppa is missing something.
<RamchandraApte> Geothst: you can edit the file manually
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> yes... but.. in VM Box, i would like to access internal hdd on my laptop.. i use external hdd to run linux on it, and win xp in it
<Geothst> I'm a bit of a newb, RamchandraApte, can you explain how to do that?
<RamchandraApte> Geothst: ofc I am doing that.
<escott> RamchandraApte, that doesn't exactly remove the installed packages
<escott> Geothst, ppa-purge doesn't see the ppa?
<RamchandraApte> escott: oh that is what he/she wants to do.
<escott> RamchandraApte, its potentially unsafe to just nuke the ppa from sources.list
<Geothst> E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list
<Geothst> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Geothst> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<RamchandraApte> escott: not in the hands of experts :D
<escott> RamchandraApte, then you are sitting around with packages coming from the PPA and have no PPA backing them
<VanessaE_[L]> there, that's better.
<escott> !into ppa-purge | Geothst
<escott> !info ppa-purge | Geothst
<ubottu> Geothst: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<RamchandraApte> escott: but is it impossible to uninstall them?
<blackshirt> geothst, something wrong on your gnomey sources list
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> now i got compiz issue
<Geothst> All I know is I can't remove the PPA because everything crashes and the crash is saying it's the PPA that's causing the crash.
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> :(
<escott> RamchandraApte, in his case he would have gnome-ppa packages that would override the standard ppa packages
<three18ti> mmkay.  I'm open to ideas on how to make a live usb disk that is a) persistent, b) customizable. liveusb won't work because it doesn't have the flexibility I need.  Unfortunately, the instructions I was following seem to be outdated or otherwise incorrect.
<escott> Geothst, i assume this happened after you upgraded to precise
<Geothst> Yeah I tried PPA purge and got that output that I just pasteed. $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team-gnome3
<Geothst> No, this is a fresh 12.04 install. Unity crashes every 5 minutes so I'm trying to install something that doesn't crash.
<Geothst> So i can actually do things. Instead of sit here and send in crash logs.
<dr_willis> Type 'ain' is not known on line 3... sounds like a typo in the file
<escott> Geothst, clearly not a fresh install if you have a PPA
<Geothst> Yes. I tried to install gnome3 and now I can't open my package manager to remove it.
<dr_willis> when in doubt, fall back to the cli tools.
<axisys> is there a way to find out the dependency pkg without installing the pkg?
<escott> Geothst, sounds like you got a broken ppa. i haven't kept up with the gnome3 ppa team, but you can just install gnome-shell
<Geothst> I can't use my package manager at all.
<Geothst> It says this error every time I do anything. from GUI or CLI.
<Geothst> Hence my frustration.
<AR_> Geothst, it's pretty easy
<AR_> what do you want to install
<Geothst> Anything, at this point. I can't even install .deb files. It gives me this ppa error every time, and then closes.
<AR_> sudo apt-get install whatever
<escott> Geothst, you need to correct the typo in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list
<Geothst> Ubuntu Software Center won't even try to open it all, it immediately gives me this error.
<Geothst> And then closes.
<AR_> dont use GUI
<dr_willis> looks like its saying theres an error on line 3 of that file... you should be able to just remove that  gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list to some other place
<escott> Geothst, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list
<Geothst> I already pasted what the CLI error is when I try to use apt-get. I can't use apt-get.
<AR_> remove GUI from your computer and enjoy tremendous speed increase
<escott> Geothst, if you haven't actually installed anything from gnome3 ppa team you can just sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list
<Geothst> Phew. Finally. We're getting somewhere!
<AR_> lol @ topic in #2,000
<AR_> haha
<dr_willis> err.. dident we say to edit that file and fix it like 20 min ago? ;)
<Geothst> That worked, escott. Thank you!
<Geothst> I asked how. I said I'm new and didn't know where the file was. :(
<kiyoura> looooo
<AR_> kiyoura, do you like the topic
<dr_willis> the error gave the full path to the file.. ;)
<AR_> in #2,000
<Geothst> Then people just kept telling me to use apt-get on CLI after I had already said I was getting an error with that no matter what I did.
<AR_> what is the error
<Butcho> I'm getting a lot of garbled text in 12.10. Similar to this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/216780/garbled-text-in-terminal-titles-and-other-places-after-upgrade-to-12-10
<AR_> sudo apt-get install apt
<Geothst> The error was the gnome ppa thing.
<AR_> apt-get remove gnome
<Geothst> I couldn't use apt-get lol. How many times do I have to say that?
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: can you pastebin the output of:    gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list
<dr_willis> about as many times as we said to edit the file and fix the error it seems... :)
<Geothst> escott fixed it for me.
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: why are you adding the PPA anyway?
<escott> Geothst, we are trying to be careful not to mess up your system
<Geothst> Unity is crashing like eveyr 5 minutes.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: maybe I'll get listened to :)
<AR_> do you not have sudo?
<Geothst> I want a UI that doesn't keep me filling out crash reports all day.
<AR_> apt-get install sudo
<AR_> ?
<tentaclemoose> get xfce
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: can you pastebin the output of:    gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list
<Geothst> It's already been deleted, ActionParsnip.
<dr_willis> Geothst:  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop   perhaps..
<escott> Geothst, if you just remove a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d without giving apt a chance to install the non-ppa versions of the package... that would be bad
<Geothst> Problem is solved :)
<tentaclemoose> sorry, i just got so excited about xfce for a moment that i couldn't contain myself
<Geothst> Yeah but there were no packages installed because it crashed.
<AR_> remove all your temporary files in /etc/
<Geothst> I added the PPA and tried to update it and it crashed.
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: can you please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com   open the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list file and pastebin the file please
<Geothst> So, if the PPA is broken how do I install gnome3?
<dr_willis> Geothst:  what relase are you using?
<AR_> sudo apt-get install gnome3
<Geothst> The file no longer exists, ActionParsnip. I just deleted it.
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: ok cool
<dr_willis> Geothst:  how did you add the ppa? Looks like you or someone did a typo when adding it
<Geothst> I copied it from a website for "how to install gnome3".
<tentaclemoose> i think he's sorted it out already
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: if you want the PPA just run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<dr_willis> Geothst:  sounds like you made a typo. or the site did.. or a misspaste,,
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Irken> Ubuntu sucks
<dr_willis> Geothst:  so what release of ubuntu are you using?
<Geothst> All is well now. The file is gone, so I can use apt-get again.
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: your call, those packages are not supported here
<Geothst> 12.04
<AR_> Irken, this is not the place for trolling
<Geothst> What is the difference between using a PPA and installing sudo apt-get install gnome3?
<Irken> On the contrary
<dr_willis> Geothst:  gnome is in the 12.04 repos.. no real need for that ppa
<Irken> This is the place for trolling
<NSAgent> Geothst: You can't do it without the ppa
<Irken> Because Ubuntu sucks
<NSAgent> Never mind, apparently ;)
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: Precise comes with Gnome3 by default
<AR_> Geothst, remove all temporary files in /etc/ and i guarantee it will work
<escott> !gnome3 | Geothst
<ubottu> Geothst: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: it just uses Unity shell, instead of the default Gnome shell which is the 'normal' shell for Gnome 3
<AR_> !gnome4 | escott
<Butcho> anyone know of a fix for stuff like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/216780/garbled-text-in-terminal-titles-and-other-places-after-upgrade-to-12-10
<AR_> yeah just remove temporary files in /etc
<three18ti> the Ubuntu Customization Kit doesn't work.
<NSAgent> Butcho: Looks like a possible problem with the video driver
<SunMoonStar> hi all. I'm at my wit's end trying to install this printer.. I'm on ubuntu 12.10; printer is Dell v725w; i installed the driver and firmware from dell website (http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/Product/dell-v725w-inkjet-printer). I've restarted after having done that.. the printer is not in the printers list.. so I go to add it, it detects it (network printer), but has no good suggestions for device driver. I tried it's suggesti
<ActionParsnip> Geothst: did you upgrade from Precise to Quantal?
<Geothst> No, this is a brand new 12.04 install.
<jgspratt> Booted from a live CD, started a copy, then the "classic desktop" (which is slow as hell) crashed and wanted to report an error (very windows-esque) and then I couldn't use the keyboard except in menues.
<Butcho> NSAgent, indeed it does I think. I'm using Nouveau. Anyway to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Butcho: is it an upgrade to Quantal from Preicse?
<ArkhamP> Hello
<Butcho> no
<jgspratt> Can I boot from an ubuntu live CD to a terminal-only environment?
<Butcho> new install
<Yohan> Irken...yo.
<Irken> what
<Butcho> ActionParsnip, no, new install
<NSAgent> Butcho: Try the nvidia one
<Yohan> hai...
<Irken> hello
<ActionParsnip> Butcho: if you run:  nvidia-settings   what driver are you using?
<NSAgent> jgspratt: There should be an option for text mode on the initial boot screen
<jgspratt> saw nothing.  it just went to a brownish background
<Butcho> ActionParsnip, Nouveau
<jgspratt> there was no option menu
<ArkhamP> Why can I not get Xchat to go to the tray?
<jgspratt> if I click "try ubuntu" I just get a windows desktop
<Irken> swarfega: are we the only ones with avatars?
<ActionParsnip> Butcho: then run:   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    then reboot. Your Intel CPU doesn't have an inbuilt CPU which makes a tonne of issues not happen
<NSAgent> jgspratt: By that point you're too far, it's at the initial boot screen
<jgspratt> NSAgent: what does that screen look like?
<Butcho> ActionParsnip, ok rebooting, brb
<ActionParsnip> jgspratt: which release are you booting?
<NSAgent> jgspratt: Should be something like http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-FMuQLiFs-bQ/UF2pTDNydHI/AAAAAAAAGx4/14CKvWhAvuQ/s1600/try-ubuntu-menu.png
<jgspratt> latest desktop
<jgspratt> can I enable sshd?
<dr_willis> install the opensshd service..
<ActionParsnip> jgspratt: what video chip are you using?
<jgspratt> unable to locate package opensshd
<jgspratt> this is a server
<ActionParsnip> jgspratt: openssh-server
<dr_willis> apt-cache search   is our friend
<NSAgent> jgspratt: If it's a server, install Ubuntu Server and don't use the desktop livecd
<NSAgent> jgspratt: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<dr_willis> tab completion should also work for most of the apt commands
<jgspratt> ubuntu server doesn't have a live cd?
<dr_willis> it would be an INSTALL cd....
<blackshirt> jgspratt, not really needed
<dr_willis> since theres no live desktop to be live to.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> jgspratt: you can press CTRL+ALT+F2 and run commands there, its like a liveCD yes
<jgspratt> ActionParsnip: that's what I was looking for thank you sir!
<dr_willis> why are you even wanting just a server install?
<jgspratt> this is an ESX server
<NSAgent> You sure it isn't a VM running on ESX?
<dr_willis> oh that makes it SOOO clear... ;)
<NSAgent> If it's an ESX server, you're about to kill it.
<jgspratt> I'm at the box
<jgspratt> it is literally on my desdk
<NSAgent> Then you're about to kill i
<jgspratt> i have a monitor plugged into it
<NSAgent> *it
<jgspratt> how am I going to do that?
<jgspratt> I haven't even mounted the file systems yet
<NSAgent> *if you install, you're going to kill it
<jgspratt> I'm not installing it. this is a live cd for a reason
<NSAgent> Then yes, live cd, control alt f2 to get to the console
<theslow1> hey everyone, I have proper 3d acceleration after typing "sudo modprobe radeon"
<theslow1> anyone know why radeon might not be the default driver set when booting?
<brandon420> Best thing to use to burn .mp3 to a cd.......  GO
<NSAgent> Isn't brasero there by default?
<brandon420> yeah, it froze on me...
<blackshirt> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<alhosni> Hi all
<alhosni> I've got a problem in ubuntu system you install wine program and then you install the program Steam and work well, but when I run Steam program after installation program appears without any written words sincere  Is the problem of wine or problem in my system
<ActionParsnip> theslow1: if you run:  echo "radeon" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules    it will load at bot for you :)
<dr_willis> alhosni:  steam has a native linux client thats in beta testing right now. ;)
<nirvana> i know this is ubuntu, but i guess its the same. here is the thing. I have Backtrack on my partition and i want to overwrite it with windows 8, but when i tried it said something about the filesystem is not NTFS so i cannot install win8 on the partition. How to solve this?
<milo64> hi
<NSAgent> nirvana: ##windows
<dr_willis> nirvana:  delete the partions  - let windows repartion as needed.. would be one way
<milo64> nirvana: #debian para backtrack.
<alhosni> How can i fix the problem
<jgspratt> well, the ESX server fuse mount is being backed up to the USB mount now, I am happy to report.  got openssh-server installed, changed the root password of the live cd at the terminal, sshed in from my desktop, ran a cp.  I'll be back in the morning to see how it went, this 1.4T copy :)
<nirvana> is backtrack based on debian or ubuntu?
<milo64> nirvana: debian
<milo64> technically
<three18ti> milo64, they say on their website they are based on 10.04 (BT 5 anyway)
<three18ti> BT4 was based on 8.04 IIRC.
<milo64> hm... i must have outdated info. then
<alhosni> Is there no solve the problem in the writing does not appear on the program Steam
<dr_willis> alhosni:  check the wine app database perhaps
<dr_willis> alhosni:  ive had no issues with wine and steam here.. butim on a nvidia system
<ActionParsnip> nirvana: backtrack is offtopic here
<three18ti> wikipedia says debian though.
<ActionParsnip> three18ti: why not ask in #backtrack-linux
<blackshirt> three18ti, thats not important
<three18ti> ActionParsnip, not me nirvana
<Butcho> ActionParsnip, when I select any of the other nvidia drivers. My resolution is set to 1280x800, the display says laptop, I can't change it and everything is offscreen. The only thing I can do is rightclick the desktop
<nirvana> can i ask many silly questions about ubuntu? like how to copy a file, delete a file, as long as it is a question related to ubuntu.
<almoxarife> nirvana: yes
<bkfitz> anyone know why i'd be getting a 'unable to connect' when using rdesktop to connect to win2003 server box that I know has no port restrictions and i know remote desktop works when connecting from another windows machine?
<milo64> is it possible to print the inverted question mark and ñ in CLI and using US layout?
<blackshirt> nirvana, yes,sure
<milo64> .
<almoxarife> bkfitz: you are firewalled?
<milo64> !details | alhosni
<ubottu> alhosni: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Geothst> Well. I got Unity to stop crashing.
<three18ti> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<almoxarife> bkfitz: can you ping the ip/port?
<three18ti> !rules | nirvana
<ubottu> nirvana: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<three18ti> that's not the one either...
<Geothst> I reinstalled X11, Unity, Compiz, and uninstalled Nouveau and NVidia drivers. Now I have no desktop. I just have a desktop background. I'm running xchat out of a terminal...
<milo64> nirvana: if you would not behave. You may first like to check on: sudo rm -rf / :)
<blackshirt> !danger
<bkfitz> almoxarife: i'm vpn'd in and on my old laptop 10.04, i had no problems, now on my new 12.04 i have problems.  just checked and I cannot ping it.  <- confused
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<alhosni> There is other problem in ubuntu  the massege : the system is running in low-graphics mode
<almoxarife> bkfitz: if you cant ping it then you are firewalled somehow
<Geothst> compiz is still giving me a bunch of errors when I run "Unity". failed to bind image to texture, failed to receive configurenotify event...
<bkfitz> almoxarife: I believe ASA is preventing pings though
<alhosni> your screen graphics card and input device settings
<alhosni> could not be detected correctly you will need to configure these yourself
<bkfitz> almoxarife: yes, but i'm almost positive 3389 is open
<Butcho> Does anyone know why when I activate the nvidia drivers, my monitor is detected as 'laptop' my resolution is set to 1280x800, everything is offscreen and I can only rightclick the desktop ?
<Sornaensis> hallo
<bkfitz> almoxarife: will nmap host tell me or does it use pings?
<milo64> is it possible to print the inverted question mark and ñ in CLI and using US layout?
<almoxarife> bkfitz: nmap can do other checks besides ping
<almoxarife> bkfitz: are you sure you are pinging the correct address?
<bkfitz> almoxarife: yes on the address... via ip - what syntax of nmap should i use
<alhosni> Ther's 4 choice : what would you like to do . 1- run in low-graphics mode for just one session   2-reconfigur graphics   3-troubleshoot the error   4-exit to console login
<alhosni> I'm afraid of losing my important files
<almoxarife> bkfitz: try -A -P0 -T4 -v
<wolfygang> Hi guys, on ubuntu im an admin but certain folders I can't view or edit permissions, because it says I don't have permission to access the folders, any advice?
<dr_willis> what files/folders?
<wolfygang> I think it's everything I install, they have a lock on the folder icon
<dr_willis> and how are you trying to access them?
<wolfygang> right click properties
<wolfygang> and when i go into the folders certain ones say I don;t have access to view them
<dr_willis> thats your USER that cant modify system files.. that makes sence
<wolfygang> i tried sudo adduser <blah> admin
<wolfygang> but it says im already an admin
<dr_willis> that dosent give your user full rights to chage everyting at any time on the system
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: did you log off and on after adding yourself to the group?
<dr_willis> that just gives you sudo access
<wolfygang> Action: yes
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: if you run:  sudo -i     you can do as you please until you run:  exit
<dr_willis> so your user, running the nautilus file manager,, you are trying to modifiy files in /etc/ for example?
<almoxarife> wolfygang: try this, in terminal, 'gksu nautilus--no-desktop' , be careful what you do in that mode
<nikolam> hi. is there a separate Freenode IRC channel for Ubuntu software center support?
<blackshirt> throw away your windows behaviour :d
<wolfygang> dr: yes
<dr_willis> wolfygang:  thats how it works.. ;) its a feature
<syntroPi> Is there any possibility to get flash working properly with nvidia-current vdpau? I tried everything i found on google and either i have crashes, blue color swapped videos or no full screen support? Will this EVER be possible or is there simply no working flash for ubuntu and nvidia?
<dr_willis> just being in the admin group does not meanyou can just go anywhere with the file manager and do things.. since the file manager is being ran as your user . not root.
<wolfygang> almo: how do I leave that feature?
<keith_> How can I lock the fn key on a macbook? I'm tired of having to press it every time I want to use my F1-F12 keys
<dr_willis> wolfygang:  what are you wanting to edit EXACTLY? and why>
<almoxarife> syntroPi: what is the connection between nvidia and flash?
<dr_willis> wolfygang:  keep it in the channel. No need to msg me.
<nikolam> I would like to be able to filter in/filter out proprietary software in software center. And to filter by other ways
<djlynux> Hi Guys, any idea, when the libmesg pidgin patch will be released? I can see the f ix has already been released.
<syntroPi> almoxarife, they simply dont work together
<dr_willis> Hmm.. flash and nvidia are working fine for me..
<dr_willis> I do tend to use flash-downloader plugins ;)
<almoxarife> syntroPi: no true, works here on xbmc-buntu just fine
<syntroPi> almoxarife, dr_willis, do you use nvidia-current?
<wolfygang> dr: Ok I'm trying to compile a kernel for android, but im getting a 'Arm-eabi-gcc command not found" and i need to go into the folder to get the right paths, but it wont let me view the contents of the folder
<dr_willis> syntroPi:  yes
<alhosni> Linux operating system ubuntu was working with me without a problem and suddenly a message appears and returned to work and then returned the same problem does not accept entry After takeoff box appears entitled  the system is running in low-graphics mode Written underneath your screen graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly you will need to configure these yourself When you click on a word ok Box app
<syntroPi> dr_willis, what did you modify and how to get it working?
<almoxarife> syntroPi: yeap, the two are not the issue, if you have flash issues its a flash issue, only!
<dr_willis> syntroPi:  i did... nothing special.. installed 12.10, installed the flash stuff..  it worked...
<dr_willis> usintg the default stuff from the repos
<ActionParsnip> alhosni: what video chip do you use?
<syntroPi> dr_willis, almoxarife, i spend hours and tried everything i could find out there and it never worked on my box ever
<dr_willis> wolfygang:  you may be needing to learn to use the shell  for some of what you are doing.
<syntroPi> maybe by gpu is nuts or sth
<dr_willis> syntroPi:  works with no hassles on my 3 nvidia systems
<VanessaE> hi...  still trying to sort out this KMS vs. Radeon vs. suspend/resume issue.
<dr_willis> and my 2 netbooks.
<alhosni> I don't knew
<almoxarife> syntroPi: how did you install 'flash', be specific
<ActionParsnip> alhosni: run:  lspci | grep -i vga     what is output?
<syntroPi> almoxarife, from the partner repo
<almoxarife> syntroPi: specifically what package?
<alhosni> now i can see only black screen
<wolfygang> I do export CROSS_COMPILE=/home/dylan/ndk/toolchains/arm-linux-androideabi-4.4.3/prebuilt/linux-x86/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-
<alhosni> the system not running
<wolfygang> then make clean && make mrproper
<syntroPi> almoxarife, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.251-0precise1_amd64.deb
<wolfygang> and i get arm-eabi-gcc command not found
<ActionParsnip> alhosni: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run it there, you can use CTRL+ALT+F7
<ActionParsnip> !find arm-eabi-gcc
<ubottu> Package/file arm-eabi-gcc does not exist in quantal
<alhosni> i am Beginner
<syntroPi> almoxarife, it even wont work with chrome and its ppapi
<almoxarife> syntroPi: you are running 'precise' 64 i assume
<QuietStorm81> evening all. I'm having issues upgrading to 12.10. once the process tries to calculate the changes, it gives mean error saying I have held broken packages but when I run synaptic it tells me I have no unbroken packages. I'm using 12.04 and have disabled all the PPA's I was using in software sources.
<Guest59993> any cs majors or anyone that know how to turn regular expressions into finite state machines on
<QuietStorm81> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Butcho> ActionParsnip, you around?
<almoxarife> syntroPi: does syslog complain about 'flash'?
<syntroPi> almoxarife, nope i run natty 64 and will reinstall precise, before that package i used http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.243-0natty1_amd64.deb but i wanted to be on 251 branch for possible bug fixes. neither version is fine
<alhosni> I don't understand what you mean
<srj235> I managed to block all protocols by default
<srj235> with the firewall
<ActionParsnip> Butcho: aye
<syntroPi> almoxarife, nope but it crashes in ~50% of the time
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: https://gist.github.com/1055352
<almoxarife> syntroPi: no idea, but i get the impression now you mix-match packages, good luck
<VanessaE> is there a command I can run, some program I can install, that will force the screen back on on my laptop after suspend disables it?  (black/dead screen on resume.  Intel chipset, ATI graphics, Gallium3d driver - old radeon is the same way)
<alhosni> What is the cause of that problem where the system was functioning normally
<Butcho> ActionParsnip, tried all the various nvidia drivers. Can't get a working display. my monitor is detected as laptop, everythings huge at 1280x800 resolution, and everything off screen so I can't run anything.
<syntroPi> almoxarife, yes as i said im really out of ideas since it never works on my box so i try everything i could think of
<VanessaE> I mean a complete reset of the laptop screen, short of powering off/on the video device (unless that's trivial to do)
<ActionParsnip> Butcho: have you tried tweaking in nvidia-settings
<Butcho> it tells me I'm not running the driver
<syntroPi> almoxarife, i even installed the proprietary chrome to try it out
<ActionParsnip> Butcho: sounds liek a cheap screen, not reporting EDID
<Butcho> works fine in nouveau
<almoxarife> syntroPi: run a live distro, if it runs flash then you can discount the hardware, that leaves user and system install
<ActionParsnip> Butcho: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<Butcho> ActionParsnip, it's a apple cinema display 30"... anything but cheap :)
<keith_> How can I switch the state of the Fn key? I don't want to press it unless I want to use the media buttons
<Butcho> ActionParsnip, actually I did... made it worse at 800x600 resolution
<ActionParsnip>  Butcho then it's missing EDID goodness
<syntroPi> almoxarife, even tried that yet no luck
<fengxiaolong> my english is very poor,who can give me some advice?
<fengxiaolong> to improve my english
<almoxarife> syntroPi: as much as it seems impossible then, your hardware cant handle flash
<ActionParsnip> Butcho: cool, then use:   gksudo nvidia-settings    and set the res to something and click 'save to X server config'   you can then run:   gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<syntroPi> i just hoped for adobe to cut support for flash for all platforms: web devs wouldnt use that shitty plugin anymore and problem would be solved once and for all time
<xangua> !language | syntroPi
<ubottu> syntroPi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> syntroPi: it lives on in Chrome :)
<syntroPi> almoxarife, my previous box with nvidia card didnt work for flash on linux either, seems its just no good combi
<syntroPi> xangua, sorry im just upset
<ActionParsnip> Butcho: you can then edit the xorg.conf file manually and setup the screen. Good screens do this all for you.
<Butcho> ActionParsnip, I'll give it a shot. Hard to do all this at exploded resolutions when everythings off screen
<mih1406> I want to help translate Ubuntu into Arabic, the Arabic team are not responding to my questions. What else can I do to get answers?
<dr_willis> syntroPi:  there are flash-video-replacer plugins (you will have to google for it) that play flash videos from many sites in VLC or mplayer instead of flash in the browser.
<dr_willis> syntroPi:  or use some of the various flash-downloader plugins
<syntroPi> ActionParsnip, yes i know but the fullscreen is broken even in the latest chrome dev on my box
<syntroPi> dr_willis, yes i know of those, ist just feels too crippled to use it like that
<syntroPi> especially youtube wont support html5 on all its channels (wg those with adds)
<dr_willis> hmm... not sure what you mean..  not all youtube videos are html5 anyway.
<dr_willis> The plugins ive beenusing work great on youtube. i even use the plugins on windows.
<blackness> how would i find every single file ? hidden, or not.
<VanessaE> ok I got something here
<ActionParsnip> syntroPi: why use dev, why not use stable....
<syntroPi> almoxarife, dr_willis: which nvidia GPU can you confirm to work with flash, nvidia-current and precise x64 with hw accel out of the box?
<VanessaE> my black-screen-after-resume issue, if I do (as root), vbetool post - the screen starts working, but it is set to the wrong resolution etc.  How do I plug that command into the resume scripts so that it's executed before X attempts to "restore" the screen?
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest58258
<ubottu> Guest58258: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<almoxarife> syntroPi: please, leave me out of this
<syntroPi> ActionParsnip, because the stable has that issue too and i thought maybe they fixed it in dev
<dr_willis> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 530] (rev a1)
<dr_willis> thats my desktop box
<dr_willis>  I doubt if its a GPU vs flash issue... but do what you want ;)
<ActionParsnip> syntroPi: did you uninstall all other flash packages etc
<dr_willis> and i am on 64bit. 12.10
<almoxarife> dr_willis: its not, or i would have one sorry experience on the home HTC
<syntroPi> dr_willis, does that GPU run with nouveau too?
<syntroPi> ActionParsnip, yes of course
<dr_willis> syntroPi:  during the install... yes. ;) i install nvidia-current asap.
<almoxarife> its not nouveau either
<ActionParsnip> syntroPi: works fine here on 13.04 using Chrome 32bit
<ActionParsnip> syntroPi: also works on 12.04 64bit + nvidia + Chrome
<syntroPi> dr_willis, maybe my GPU is broken somehow, nouveau never worked on it with modesetting only with nomodeset (VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] (rev a2))
<VanessaE> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> VanessaE: are there any bugs reported?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: syntroPi says that a live distro does not run flash on his box, its the box, must be
<ActionParsnip> VanessaE: I've seen people report that as soon as you try and wake up, wiggle the mouse
<syntroPi> ActionParsnip, may i know which GPU works on your box?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: sounds logoical
<ActionParsnip> syntroPi: GeFore 6150 and some mid / low end Intel thing in a Dell Latitude D420
<almoxarife> syntroPi: what hardware do you have, besides the nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> syntroPi: do you have a switchable video chip?
<VanessaE> ActionParsnip: multiple bugs across multiple laptops, chipsets, video devices - black/dead screen on resume.  But no official solutions.  So far if I do "vbetool post" from an ssh session, the screen wakes up but is severely corrupted.  xrandr can change resolutions and so forth, but that doesn't help.
<ActionParsnip> VanessaE: its a real pain to get nice unles s it works OOTB, personally I don't see the point
<syntroPi> almoxarife, nope the GPU is the only one on my system it uses intel p55 with core i7 860
<VanessaE> in fact right now, aside from the garbled, flickering screen caused by "vbetool post", it's behaving completely normal - a (distorted) mouse pointer, responding to commands by ssh, screensaver, the whole smash.
<syntroPi> ActionParsnip, nope only that gt240
<ActionParsnip> syntroPi: yes, the core i7 860 doesn't have an inbuilt GPU :)
<linkrules> hi guys
<blackness> ive never seen a CPU with a GPU built in..
<ripps> syntroPi: nouveau doesn't work with nvidia gt 240, specifically the the models that use gddr5 memory. I have one and the nouveau devs know it doesn't work, but they don't know why, and don't seem to be that interested in figuring it out at the moment
<ActionParsnip> blackness: ivybridge and sandybridge not ring any bells?
<blackness> yeah..
<ActionParsnip> blackness: those have INtel GPUs built in them
<syntroPi> ripps, yes i read tons of bug reports about it, and my card uses gddr5 1gb, i think i will have to buy a new GPU but i just dont know which one ...
<ripps> syntroPi: what's wrong with the proprietary drivers?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: its where this optimus mess comes from, one of those plus an nvidia gpu = optimus = headache in linux
<dr_willis> i find its often worth while to stick with the hardware thats older from like a year ago. ;)
<blackness> dr_willis, i agree...i NEVER buy something fresh off the line..always 6+months min.
<syntroPi> ripps, flash is wrong the rest works pretty fine (vdpau and such), but sometimes x had some bugs too
<dr_willis> plus its cheaper. ;)
<ripps> syntroPi: hmmm... i use flash all the time, seems to work fine for me
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: by a large amount too
<syntroPi> ripps, on wich GPU?
<blackness> i dont understand, i installed ubuntu 11.10, installed python, perl, lighttpd, no X and its still using 15GB of space.
<ripps> syntroPi: gt 240 1gb gddr5
<ripps> im using the experimental 310 drivers in the quantal repos
<blackness> ncdu shows the largest folder is, /usr/ how would i find every directory ? even those like this " " and ".*" ?
<ripps> but everything seemed to work fine when i was using 304 too
<frederick> hi everybody,i still can not use my digitizer(graphic tablet) in my ubuntu
<frederick> i have already add a xorg.conf file in my xorg.conf.d folder
<blackness> i thought Xorg.conf went in /etc/X11 ?
<frederick> and add some lines in the rules file
<frederick> blackness,i add it in usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<blackness> ohh
<frederick> my digitizer still only response the "click" behavior,but can not move cursor
<frederick> andybody can help me?
<syntroPi> ripps, i have here the gainward gt240 with 1gb gddr5, which manufacturer did you use?
<zxcduc> hello
<ripps> syntroPi: ah geez, i don't remember, give me a sec to look it up
<zxcduc> Please help me
<veryhappy> hi guys, better boot ubuntu via /boot or with the root partition?
<frederick> anybody could help me with my installation of digitizer(grahpic tablet)?
<frederick> please
<ActionParsnip> frederick: I suggest you add to the bugs on launchpad and state what you know and have
<frederick> Oh,ActionParsnip,i am just finding you,it's happy that you still here
<ActionParsnip> frederick: add to the bugs
<bkfitz> Anyone here that can help me troubleshoot a compromised 10.04 server
<bkfitz> not sure how they got in
<Gyro54> Hi!
<ripps> syntroPi: it's an ECS NGT240-1GQJ-F
<ripps> so, it was made by ECS
<_syntroPi_> ripps, maybe the vbios settings on the gainward card are messed up somehow found it here http://www.gainward.com/main/edm/GT240/GT240_GD5_1G-golden.html
<Gyro54> Where do I find Adobe so I can set the default program for Thunderbird?
<jdk> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<ripps> _syntroPi_: it's possible, you also might need to update your motherboard bios, I know of some mobos that had faulty pci-e buses that had problems with certain cpus, most were fixed with a firmware upgrade
<_syntroPi_> ripps, yes already did that, even the latest beta didnt help
<ripps> syntroPi: sorry, all i can say is that mine seems to work fine. I'm not using Ubuntu Unity, but Ubuntu Gnome Remix, but I doubt that has any effect on flash and your other issues. How long have you had the card? Are you able to get a manufacturer warranty or replacement?
<frederick> ActionParsnip,how could i add to the bug?
<syntroPi> ripps, im not sure if its a faulty silicon works fine in windows, just suspect it has some weird bits in the vbios or such. I will try to use it with the gnome 3 on precise or quantal since compiz seems also to be known to cause problems with flash
<frederick> anybody has experience of install no-wacom digitizer on ubuntu????
<jdk> hi , I have a problem with gtk gnutella (your apper to be firewalled)
<ActionParsnip> frederick: post on the page in the box at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> jdk: doesn't that need some port forwarding on the router so it accepts connections
<syntroPi> ripps, if that does not work i will have to trash that GPU hw and find one that works better for ubuntu, im just not sure how i could find the right silicon... already read on the nouveau wiki, but there isnt that one recommended model on there...
<frederick> ActionParsnip,which page??
<jdk> ii
<ActionParsnip> frederick: search for the 8 character hex ID, it's how I found them
<pahom> hi all
<veryhappy> please all i need to know what is better to boot ubuntu via /boot or just the root partition /. thanks.
<blackness> veryhappy, i dont understand your question.
<blackness> your boot data should live in /boot, not /
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  these days - im not sure it matters.. /boot/ on its own partion can be handy
<blackness> dr_willis, how did you know he was talking about partition slices?
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  ages ago there was a hardware limit the use of /boot/ on its own partion at teh start of the hard drive got around the limit.
<dr_willis> blackness:  thats the only thing that made sence. :)
<dr_willis> You get ESP from hanging in here long enough
<blackness> yeah i noticed that, but i didnt even notice, or think this..
<escott> veryhappy, depends. if you have mdadm/lvm/luks/dmraid/btrfs then a separate /boot is needed
<blackness> s/this/that
<escott> veryhappy, although maybe not for btrfs these days
<blackness> escott, you need a separate /boot for a encrypted OS?
<dr_willis> If you want to get Fancy - you can have a big /boot/ partition and keep ISO files in it.. and set up grub2 to boot the ISO files.. for really really fast install/reinstalls ;) or fast booting of a live cd iso
<escott> blackness, perhaps not. i dont know i dont bother with encryption
<VanessaE> ok, how do I tell the system to run a command as the *very first thing* when it resumes from suspend?
<blackness> dr_willis, i can do a full reinstall from usb in 10 minutes..
<blackness> my system is encrypted, and i dont have a slice for /boot
<jdk> <ActionParsnip: i can download files; but i can't upload (it said me i am firewalled)
<escott> blackness, just trying to list all the things that could break a /boot
<dr_willis> i have about 3 differnt ISOs in my /boot/ i boot from for specific needs. ;)
<blackness> it would be nice if you can run the ISO as a liveOS and it grow as you require more space..
<chuxxsss> ActionParsnip, still got the same problem with not be able to get software for repositrys
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: can you give some details please
<veryhappy> i think i'm going with the extra boot partition
<veryhappy> thanks!
<veryhappy> take care
<ActionParsnip> jdk: not something I use, is there a #gnutella channel ?
<modem> hey, kvm is at the speed of regular qemu.
<modem> i've tried modprobe kvm
<modem> and executing as root
<chuxxsss> http://pastebin.com/wsgd7AhZ  used script that you send me got this from bash.
<modem> on archlinux, everything is up to speed
<modem> how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> jdk: #gtk-gnutella seems to be the channel
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change gb.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com    and retry
<chuxxsss> will do, ActionParsnip
<modem> hello?
<blackness> modem, Hello.
<modem> hey, kvm is at the speed of regular qemu.
<modem> i've tried modprobe kvm
<modem> and executing as root
<modem> how can i fix this?
<escott> modem, #kvm perhaps
<modem> hm.
<blackness> that would be the best place modem, my servers dont support kvm so i use openvz
<blackness> so i couldnt help you :(
<blackness> ActionParsnip, since when does the apt-get errors show "localhost:4401" ?
<escott> modem, but "we hear you" we just dont have an answer
<blackness> is that due to a VPN ?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: could run a local mirror on the local pc
<blackness> ohhh..
<chuxxsss> http://pastebin.com/u0hVZeTu ActionParsnip
<blackness> you cant install update chuxxsss
<blackness> try apt-get update ..
<blackness> if your trying to install the upgrades, do apt-get upgrade
<chuxxsss> Will do, and Thanks
<corvaxia> I am planning on running multiple partitions on my MacbookPro. If I want a separate partition shared between the two OS's, HFS unjournaled is the best option. Correct?
<morphias> are there any devs online that could help me with packaging a program?
<VanessaE> what series of commands do I run after getting vbetool to wake the screen up, to fully re-initialize it?
<chuxxsss> http://pastebin.com/MaghvgJR  still going the same.
<VanessaE> so far I can get back the mouse pointer (mostly stable, and responding) against a black, garbled, flickering screen.
<VanessaE> What's next?
<Seven_Six_Two> morphias, not me (sorry), but what aspect are you having trouble with?
<blackness> morphias, are you building a .deb from a source code compile?
<morphias> Seven_Six_Two, one minute
<ActionParsnip> corvaxia: I'd go for NTFS
<morphias> blackness, no.  i have one .cpp file and I want to learn how to make the deb package using the tutorial on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> morphias: look into checkinstall to make a deb of your efforts
<corvaxia> That has read write privileges for both OSX and Ubuntu?
<blackness> checkinstall is what you need, but you have to build the source into a binary before you can use checkinstall
<ActionParsnip> corvaxia: not sure on MacOS. I'd assume so, Ubuntu definately can
<blackness> morphias, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7272849&postcount=6
<Seven_Six_Two> blackness, you mean you can't have a source deb?
<blackness> no..if he wrote a program, and wants to build a deb for it, he has to compile the program (binary) and do sudo checkinstall after make.
<ActionParsnip> blackness: doesn't checkinstall need a make file?
<blackness> yes ActionParsnip
<morphias> blackness, i am not using any make scripts.  i just used g++ to compile something simple
<blackness> then you'll need alien i believe..lemme look around
<morphias> blackness, thus i see other projects that have make scripts and the such and i am lost on that part.
<morphias> lol
<Seven_Six_Two> morphias, you don't know about make?
<morphias> Seven_Six_Two, i have seen make when i compile other peoples projects but i never implemented my own ./configure make on a project
<morphias> i only learned how to make a C++ file and compile it so far.
 * morphias is new and trying to learn :/
<dr_willis> Time to Take it to the next level. ;)
<blackness> morphias, i believe this will help, http://blackness.sytes.net:8181/e49fb3f8-32cc-11e2-92e2-c5c8428f582c
<dr_willis> make file for helloworld.cpp  ;)
<blackness> you'll need dh_make dpkg-dev devhelper devscripts fakeroot lintan.
<Seven_Six_Two> morphias, this isn't directly related to Ubunut, but a make file will make compiling your code infinitely easier when you get more than one file.
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. Ubunut
<morphias> lol
<morphias> Seven_Six_Two, if you want we could talk in the devel channel.. just no one responded in there so i asked on here
<blackness> morphias, did my post help you at all?
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. ubunut.com forwards to ubuntu.com
<morphias> blackness I am looking through it right now.
<lotus2015> Hi, How can I see the right click menu "revert to previous version" of deja dup backup app?
<blackness> Okay
<almoxarife> Seven_Six_Two: your isp forwards
<lotus2015> My system is Ubuntu 12.04 64bit and the version of deja dup is 22
<Seven_Six_Two> almoxarife, fair enough
<lotus2015> Any idea with that?
<Seven_Six_Two> almoxarife, if I used their dns
<Mukhthar> quit
<almoxarife> Seven_Six_Two: fair enough :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Mukhthar, /part
<blackness> why cant people setup proxies properly..i reject HEAD :x
<Mukhthar> Seven_Six_Two : how to quit IRC ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Mukhthar, I thought that's what you were doing
<almoxarife> i click the thingy on the top of the gui
<Seven_Six_Two> almoxarife, are you talking to me? who has time for "gui"
<ActionParsnip> blackness: never had to use one personally. Simple times :)
<almoxarife> any rekonq gurus? where does rekonq manage file extensions from?
<blackness> Well, these improper proxies, are causing damage to my python http pastebin :(
<almoxarife> Seven_Six_Two: did you know cli has a gui?
<almoxarife> !cli-companion
<blackness> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<almoxarife> !clicompanion
<ActionParsnip> !info cli-companion
<ubottu> Package cli-companion does not exist in quantal
<Seven_Six_Two> almoxarife, pfft. I use 2 wires on tip of tongue to read binary directly. cli is for babies
<almoxarife> Seven_Six_Two: :)
<pahom> hi all
<almoxarife> !info clicompanion
<ubottu> Package clicompanion does not exist in quantal
<lotus2015> exit
<almoxarife> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/clicompanion <-- there!
<Seven_Six_Two> lotus2015, this isn't Bash
<blackness> he quit :x
<blackness> Seven_Six_Two, set a bind for "exit" so you can be faster..
<Seven_Six_Two> blackness, like an autoresponder?
<IdleOne> Take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I currently have an openvz hosted VPS Ubuntu 12.04lts server x64 machine that I'd like to migrate to my other VirtualBox host.  Is there a way to migrate openvz to vbox?
<Gyro54> After upgrading Xubuntu Thunderbird has lost all the default applications for attachments.
<chuxxsss> http://pastebin.com/VfS4cDpe ActionParsnip  has just stopped.
<Seven_Six_Two> SpecialEd, you could use dd to make images of the partitions, then use dd to restore them to new machine
<Gyro54> How can I find each application in the files?
<Seven_Six_Two> SpecialEd, you likely only need /home /var /etc
<morphias> blackness, oh wow i think i got it to work man... thank you
<SpecialEd> 762: OK I'l look into that then, i do need more than /home /var and /etc tho
<Seven_Six_Two> SpecialEd, that should be fine, I just mean that you're probably better off starting from an install, and then restoring everything else.
<SpecialEd> well its a complicated LAMP stack
<SpecialEd> so to go back through all the various installation configurations could really be a bummer
<SpecialEd> lol
<SpecialEd> but dd sounds very attractive to me
<Seven_Six_Two> SpecialEd, most of the config should be in /etc
<SpecialEd> yeah should be the key word :)
<Seven_Six_Two> SpecialEd, /etc/php5/apache2  /etc/apache2  /etc/mysql   --  your configs are spread around?
<SpecialEd> theres css and configs for the CMS installed in /var/www and theres apachesolr and others
<SpecialEd> actually clonezilla looks interesting
<SpecialEd> I used to work for a data backup company where we did P2V conversions (windows to VirtualBox VM) every 5 minutes
<Gyro54> I use Clonzilla and it works great
<Seven_Six_Two> SpecialEd, Amanda is another good one. It depends on your specific needs, really
<SpecialEd> which we stored in ubuntu hosts with zfs
<SpecialEd> well i dont have gui, as long as i can do what i need from terminal then im all good:)
<WeThePeople> i 'upgraded' to natty kernel now software wont install, is this common with a kernel upgrade?
<SpecialEd> will clonezilla/amanda make a VDI or any type of hard drive image file?
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, what "software"?
<WeThePeople> gimp
<SpecialEd> WeThePeople: Did you update the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<WeThePeople> and alot other
<WeThePeople> no
<SpecialEd> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, you need to update and upgrade
<SpecialEd> Does that get errors?
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, where did the kernel come from?
<SpecialEd> like 762 said, run the command I gave above with root and u should be good to go
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, reboot too.
<VanessaE> so, how do I re-initialize the screen from a script?  I mean force the kernel or X or whatever to go through their normal startup/screen init routines?
<WeThePeople> sevin_six_two, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1371795/
<WeThePeople> seven_six_two, ^^^
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gyro54> SpecialEd: Clonezilla can save as a file and run from the terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rgenito> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 ... is there a way to upgrade to 12.10 without burning the ISO to dvd and such?
<WeThePeople> no dist-upgrade
<WeThePeople> i dont like the new dist layout
<WeThePeople> im on lucid
<Jordan_U> VanessaE: Unless you want to restart X, you don't. What problem are you actually trying to solve?
<SpecialEd> Gyro54: Thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, why would you be on lucid?
<VanessaE> Jordan_U: When I resume from suspend, the screen is dead - black, no mouse - but the machine is alive and well.  I can ssh in, issue commands, the whole bit.  My only success thus far has been 'vbetool post', which wakes the screen up, gives me a slightly distorted mouse pointer which moves, and a completely garbled, flickering display.
<Savage_CL> yes?
<Jordan_U> VanessaE: Are you using open source or proprietary graphics drivers?
<rgenito> WHAT! Seven_Six_Two ... you did NOT just answer my question before i asked...did you? @_@
<rgenito> ;)
<VanessaE> so I can turn the video back on with a command, but I can't figure out how to properly re-initialize it, so that I can just plug the appropriate commands into the power manager's setting.
<WeThePeople> seven_six_two, i found a way to easily make my broadcom device work ie. upgrading to natty kernel
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, are you trying to install from the old-releases.ubuntu.com server?
<grendal> ok back to the problem from today.  Ntp in a kvm environment
<VanessaE> I'm using the gallium3d driver, but this also happens with the old default radeon driver.  No proprietary on the affected machine.
<grendal> this is making me crazy
<rgenito> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 ... is there a way to upgrade to 12.10 without burning the ISO to dvd and such?
<grendal> er
<SwedeMike> rgenito: with a network connection, yes.
<Jordan_U> VanessaE: If you ctrl+alt+F1 (to get to a text console) is that also garbled?
<Seven_Six_Two> rgenito, sudo upgrade-manager -d
<rgenito> SwedeMike, sweet :)
<WeThePeople> seven_six_two, no from soft center
<VanessaE> Jordan_U: yes.
<rgenito> SwedeMike, how so? as Seven_Six_Two says? sudo upgrade-manager -d ?
<Jordan_U> VanessaE: Please file a bug report (if one hasn't been filed already).
<VanessaE> the appearance changes from one console to another - the one on which X is running shows a garbled version of X's display.
<VanessaE> Jordan_U: where?  against what package?
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, but that is an EOL distro, so the update servers have changed.
<SwedeMike> rgenito: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<VanessaE> Jordan_U: this sort of problem (dead screen on resume) has been reported by others across multiple video devices and system chipsets.  No one has come forward with a solution.
<Seven_Six_Two> rgenito, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo update-manager -d
<VanessaE> Jordan_U: so I am attempting to create a workaround that at least works on the affected laptop.
<rgenito> SwedeMike, sweet! thanks :)
<rgenito> and thank you as well Seven_Six_Two ! :)
<Seven_Six_Two> rgenito, I didn't realize that there was a web walkthrough.
<VanessaE> Jordan_U: a point of note:  If I disable KMS, I can suspend/resume without any issue at all - except then gallium3d gets disabled and I'm dropped back to VESA mode.
<Savage_CL> quit HIGHLIGHTING me
<Savage_CL> lol
<VanessaE> Savage_CL: *random highlight*
<VanessaE> ;)
<rgenito> awww man, that web walkthrough sucks
<Savage_CL> Nah, Jordan highlights me
<rgenito> ....i dont get the same prompt >[
<Savage_CL> now, can someone type something like Jordan_a
<Jordan_U> VanessaE: It's a KMS driver, so the code is technically in kernel, so in that sense I would say against linux, but you'll probably get better debug info from "ubuntu-bug xorg" so do that instead.
<rgenito> looks like i'll do Seven_Six_Two's method!
<Savage_CL> I wish to test if I fixed it
<VanessaE> ok.
<Jordan_U> VanessaE: Thanks.
<Savage_CL> Jordan_U can you say your own nick, for me?
<moose-machine> hi. i am installing a game using the .sh extention using the terminal. the installer shows the default installation location as my home folder; however i don't want it to save it there? Do you have any idea where usually are games saved by default, when running a .deb package? is it in /etc or in /usr or /var? thanks.
<Savage_CL> usually it's in /usr/
<Savage_CL> but it depends on the package
<superfake123> is there a ppa for chromium stable that is actually staying current?
<VanessaE> I suggest /usr/local actually.
<Jordan_U> Savage_CL: For testing things please join #test.
<VanessaE> (I've always installed stuff to there if it didn't come from the repositories)
<Savage_CL> All I need is for someone to say your nick again
<VanessaE> Jordan_U: *jordan's nick*
<VanessaE> there. :)
<Savage_CL> that's not fun. that highlights me.
<VanessaE> odd
<Savage_CL> because you used my name
<Savage_CL> (I am Jordan)
<VanessaE> ah
<moose-machine>  VanessaE: that's great. I noticed that /usrlocal/games has a previous installation. thanks a lot. I will save it there. :)
<VanessaE> moose-machine: no promises :-)  I'm just used to using that path for non-default stuff.
<moose-machine>  VanessaE: :)
<scigod> when using lubuntu live cd, i logout and try to login again, but i  input a wrong user name, how can i go back to change user name?
<Guest93357> What is the command to check connected socket in my system?
<blackshirt> netstat -ntap
<ActionParsnip> scigod: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and you can set password for the user there
<blackshirt> why should bring down to console ....
<Guest93357> blackshirt: Thanks
<scigod> ActionParsnip,thankyou
<blackness> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<|Nordom|> if a program is acting strangly how can u terminate it?
<blackness> kill -SIGHUP |Nordom|
<blackness> or -9
<blackshirt> nordom, ctrl+c
<superfake123> is there a ppa for chromium stable that is actually staying current?
<|Nordom|> is there a command I can run in terminal?
<blackness> google-chrome-stable superfake123 ?
<blackness> |Nordom|, ps x, then kill -9 PIDHERE
<|Nordom|> blackness: kill -programName?
<blackness> no... -SIGHUP is signal hangup.
<blackness> just use kill -9
<superfake123> I don't want chrome, I want chromium D:
<|Nordom|> okay I will try.. how ever its my IRC that is acting strange ;D
<superfake123> for some reason chrome is very unstable with my audio/video. i get hickups and system freezes for like 1-2 seconds pretty often
<superfake123> and I don't have that issue with chromium
<Nordom> thx guys I got it to work!
<blackshirt> greats
<corvaxia> For a mac is there a better EFI option than rEFIt and grub? grub always acts so funky when loading up Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: it's in the repos
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser | superfake123
<ubottu> superfake123: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 20.0.1132.47~r144678-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 22391 kB, installed size 82066 kB
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I'm having a difficult time with Clonezilla.  Does anyone know of a "how-to" for making a raw disk image of a Ubuntu 12.04LTS Server from the command line?  I also should note that I do not have access to attach an ISO to the system so this must be run from the active server itself..
<ActionParsnip> SpecialEd: you can use dd to make an image
<ActionParsnip> SpecialEd: it won't be compressed
<Seven_Six_Two> SpecialEd, that was my first suggestion to you. dd
<xannen> hey, i have question re skype.
<gustav__> Is se.archives.ubuntu.com not feeling well?
<SpecialEd> ok thanks guys, i'll re look into dd again.  Since my new server has a lot more ram i'll actually be using clonezilla later for other operations, so nothing was lost on learning about it:) thanks again guys!
<snkt> hello all
<blackshirt> hello snkt
<xirov> Hi! Are this channel for Ubuntu questions only, or are questions on specific apps/programs okay too?
<blackshirt> xirov, especially related to ybuntu?
<ActionParsnip> xirov: you'd probably be better asking in the channel for the language you are coding in
<Gyro54> How can you tell Xubuntu to use Libre as the default program
<wolfygang> Hey how do I undo gksu nautilus--no-desktop
<snkt> I m working on ARM based Embedded device.... It works with ubuntu 11.10.... I want to optimize its bootup time.... can anyone help me the bootup sequence of ubuntu?
<gustav__> "Kunde inte ansluta till se.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 130.239.18.137 80]" Can't connect to se.archive.ubuntu.com.
<xirov> blackshirt: no, not related to Ubuntu.
<xirov> ActionParsnip: Okay :) I just haven't had much luck in the #gnuplot ch
<VanessaE> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1080993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080993 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Dead screen on resume from suspend Dell Insp. 9200" [Undecided,New]
<blackshirt> good luckk guys
<VanessaE> hah@
 * VanessaE kicks the bot for being excessively redundant.
<Jordan_U> VanessaE: Thanks.
<VanessaE> jeez, talk about a wall of text.  Perhaps I should try to be less verbose in the future :D
<xannen> anyone know how to switch skype to single window mode?
<ActionParsnip> xannen: not sure its possible, the client is proprietary
<xannen> okay...
<miyako> anyone had any luck with the netflix-desktop / wine-silverlight thing?  I'm having some issues getting it setup and the information right now seems rather sparse
<superfake123> ActionParsnip, the latest version is 24, 20. is at least 6 months old I think
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: what is the difference between the versions?
<wolfygang> Hey action when youre done helping him can you help me with my problem from earlier?
<ActionParsnip> wolfygang: i'll try
<superfake123> I don't really know. I've found this one that has version 25 https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop
<wolfygang> its tha arm-eabi-gcc command not found
<wolfygang> that**
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: so why is the 20 version no good to you?
<superfake123> I just need the latest for web testing. this ppa will do for now I guess
<Akiva>  	
<Akiva> "This WebEx recording cannot be played because Java is not enabled in your Web browser or you don't have JVM installed. " help me please. java is installed, what the heck??
<tjmehta> Hello is there a max concurrent ssh connection limit on ubuntu (not as the server, but max number of ssh connections open as a client with multiple servers)?
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: if the only way to get that version on Ubuntu is via PPA, why test using that version?
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:a-v-shkop/chromium-dev; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser    for ver 25
<qtip> so sometimes the ctrl+alt+# shell is active over the top of unity
<qtip> http://i.imgur.com/xUMKv.jpg
<dr_willis> Akiva:  it may want java 6 or 7 or whatever instead of the open sourced java
<qtip> typing in a desktop program also types into the shell
<gustav__> Switches to dk mirrors.
<Jordan_U> VanessaE: It might also be interesting to see if you can reproduce the problem with Ubuntu 12.10, and with Fedora 18 (you should be able to test it from a LiveCD/USB rather than needing to install). I have a hunch that resuming properly will work in Fedora 18, and I'm curious to see if it does (though further fedora discussion should go to #fedora).
<gustav__> "switched"
<Akiva> dr_willis:
<superfake123> ok thanks
<SpecialEd> So I've been trying to use dd with the following command (in bold): dd if=/ of/tempdir/disk.iso but for some reason it doesn't write anything, do I need to dismount the OS to perform DD?
<Jordan_U> tjmehta: No hard limit, though obviously you'll be limited by what your network can handle. Why do you ask?
<dr_willis> SpecialEd:   what are you trying do use for the if? your command is toally messed up
<jquip> Hallo, I have ubuntu 12.04 on a usb for installing it on a machine...  Thing is machine is UEFI enabled, while the usb only has grub in the boot folder....  I want to boot the machine using UEFI enabled...
<jquip> Any help on that one??
<dr_willis> SpecialEd:  dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1  (to make a clone)
<SpecialEd> dr_willis: I am just trying to use dd to make a disk image of my VM's hard drive.  I do not have access to the host, just the guest
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: The if argument needs to be a file or a block device, not a directory.
<SpecialEd> its a vm so there isn't /dev/sda1
<Akiva> dr_willis: ghanks ill give that a try
<SpecialEd> ./dev/simfs      200G   34G  167G  17% /
<dr_willis> SpecialEd: your use of / is wrong. You dont dd a path like that.
<g00053> hello how do I manage lvm partitions ? I see gparted can't do it
<SpecialEd> thats what i get from df -h
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: And you should be *very* careful with dd, if you get something wrong you could whipe out all the data on your hard drive.
<me2ersh> Hi All, Gnome shell is eating my processor, any ideas ?
<dr_willis> SpecialEd:  or to image to a file... dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/somemountedpartiothatisnotsda1/file.image
<SpecialEd> Jordan_U: I understand it operates at the block level, but when I do /dev/simfs I get this (in bold): dd: opening `/dev/simfs': Operation not permitted
<jquip> I have ubuntu 12.04 on a usb for installing it on a machine which is UEFI enabled, while the usb only has grub in the boot folder....  I want to boot the machine  enabled UEFI
<me2ersh> Hi All, Gnome shell is eating my processor / I am using ubuntu 12.10, any ideas ?
<dr_willis> SpecialEd:  whats simfs?
<SpecialEd> dr_willis: As previously stated this is a VM without access to the host therefore I can't add other media
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: What is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<SilvereX> me2ersh, stick your finger down its throat and make it regurgitate it
<SpecialEd> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<dr_willis> SpecialEd:  where are you putting the image at then?
<tjmehta> Jordan_U : building a service create live (editable) server-side code examples in the browser, right now the server holds ssh connections with all of the sandboxes hosting code
<me2ersh> SilvereX, when i print the usage, it says 350% !
<SpecialEd> dr_willis: to my new hosted dedicated server where I can have better control
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<SpecialEd> ./dev/simfs      200G   34G  167G  17% /
<SpecialEd> thats the only line that matters on mount command, the rest is normal /dev /run /run/lock and /run/shm
<dr_willis> SpecialEd:  so you need to dd through a sshtunle/pipe to a different machine?
<dr_willis> ive never heard of a simfs so no idea on that.
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: Please follow my directions, I'd like to see the complete output of the command "mount", no more, less, or different.
<SpecialEd> dr_willis: if i can have it write the dd to the same disk no, if i can't then yes i'll rsync through ssh tunnel
<SilvereX> me2ersh, try killing the gdl_box process
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: And please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<SpecialEd> Jordan_U: Sure thing, it won't be any different than what I just told you though :)
<SilvereX> And remove the gdl package as it's not supported
<dr_willis> SpecialEd:  that would be recursive.. and you dont want to image a filesystem thats getting written to
<SpecialEd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1371853/
<dr_willis> SpecialEd:  a different partion/filesystem on the disk may work
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: Please follow my instructions exactly. I asked you for the output of "mount".
<SpecialEd> dr_willis: I agree but Windows does it all the time with Shadow Copies...
<dr_willis> this isent windows.. and dd is a very low level tool.
<dr_willis> filezilla perhaps could do it
<SpecialEd> Jordan_U: my bad, here ya go: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1371855/
<SpecialEd> dd works at the same level as windows shadow copies, block level
<dr_willis> dd also dosent trim out empty space either.. a 100gb hd will make a 100gb image.. even if its 1% used
<SpecialEd> but its either here nor there and windows is crap, ecspecially windows 8
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: You have a very odd configuration because this is a hosted container, not a default Ubuntu install.
<SpecialEd> Jordan_U: yeah, as soon as I am done with this I'm gonna kiss that host good-bye
<SilvereX> Hey guys, I'm trying to play TF2 on steam for linux, but I get an error that I need to update openGL
<SilvereX> I've tried updating my AMD catalyst drivers but it didn't help
<me2ersh> SilvereX, did that, nothing changed. I also have a blinking cursor on the screen, like there is an invisible terminal. may be this is the reason ?
<qtip> me2ersh: does it look like this: http://i.imgur.com/xUMKv.jpg ??
<rawfodog> I'm using the SHARED CONNECTION setting in network manager. Im sucking in wifi to computer a, and sharing it to another computer via the eth0 port. This works with my laptop running fedora, but when I plug it into other devices it doesn't work. I was curious if this is distro/windows manager specific or not. The other machine is yellow dog linux on an old mac g4.
<SilvereX> me2ershm are you using mutter, compiz or metacity?
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: There is no real block device associated with symfs, it just maps files in your container to files in the host's filesystem. To do a block level copy you'd need to be able to access the host's hard drive (which also contains the files for all of the other containers on that machine).
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: In other words, dd is not an option for you.
<SpecialEd> Jordan_U: OK that makes more sense to me now, I'm not familiar with SimFS.  Basically I'm trying to move files from a OpenVZ VPS system to my dedicated server where I have created a Guest VirtualBox VM  (All machines are Ubuntu 12.04LTS Server x64).  Should I just rsync / to / ?
<dr_willis> sounds like a job for TAR!
<SpecialEd> just like a V2V conversion
<SpecialEd> or maybe scp / to / ?
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: You can do that, just know that there are probably a lot of configuration files that contain settings specific to OpenVZ containers, since that's what the system you're using now is.
<SpecialEd> think I should try asking my hosting company if they can create an ISO of the OpenVZ server for me?
<SpecialEd> i mean
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: rsync is the way to go, if you really want to copy everything. Though after the rsync your new "copied" system will probably fail to boot until you remove the OpenVZ specific stuffs.
<SpecialEd> not hte openvz server, but my guest but have them create is for me from their server
<SpecialEd> wow
<SpecialEd> just ignore the last 2 things i typed, makes no sense, let me repeat
<SpecialEd> sorry
<me2ersh> SilvereX, no, i am getting you a video of it now
<Jordan_U> jquip: How did you put 12.04 on the USB?
<SpecialEd> Jordan_U: Could I ask my hosting company to go onto their OpenVZ server and create a raw disk image of my VPS server for me?
<blackshirt> specialed, lxc was great and in kernel solutions
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: There is no raw disk to image, your container is just a collection of files in a directory.
<SpecialEd> ahhh, so its really a pseudo vm then
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: Exactly.
<me2ersh> SilvereX, check this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y70BIb3BuJI this is what I see. this blinking thing is always there
<dr_willis> Pesudo Virtual ;)
<SpecialEd> closer to a type 1 hypervisor but guests are shared
<SpecialEd> wow, I really hate my old hosting company now, why would they use OpenVZ when there are FAR better solutions for selling VPS such as VirtualBox?
<qtip> me2ersh: I have that sometimes; it goes away if I reboot
<SilvereX> me2ersh, Yeah, I was just about to suggest rebooting
<blackshirt> far better ? Not always
<me2ersh> qtip, SilvereX I rebooted many times, it never goes, and since it appeared, gnome-shell is eating the processor
<SpecialEd> why not use vbox then?
<qtip> me2ersh: wow, mine went away
<qtip> try ctrl+alt+f1
<blackshirt> specialed, there are some benefit on lightweight / para virtualisation like openvz or lxc compared to vbox or similar
<qtip> and ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<qtip> that's the console that is showing up on mine
<qtip> mine was the login prompt
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I have one question. When I do sudo apachectl restart , it gives me error saying "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<the_dark_knight> httpd not running, trying to start"
<blackshirt> the_dark_knight, thats not a error
<me2ersh> qtip, ctrl + alt + f6 changed the position of the cursor
<Bustacap> Hey, will I be able to completely replace all of fedora by booting into ubuntu using unetbootin?
<Bustacap> I'm out of blank dvd's :/
<Jordan_U> Bustacap: Yes.
<me2ersh> exit
<the_dark_knight> blackshirt: so what is the problem?
<blackshirt> just a warning
<qtip> the_dark_knight: you're binding to the wrong ip probably
<blackshirt> Check if your apache was started
<Jordan_U> jquip: If you're still trying to boot via UEFI tomorrow I can help you then.
<Bustacap> jordan, but using unetbootin adds it onto a section of the hard drive. How can I format the hard drive if I'm running the os off of it? Or does it boot it into the ram from the files on the hard drive?
<jquip> Jordan_U: aww shucks thanks...
<Savage_CL> bustacap you've been on Swift
<Savage_CL> don't use unetbootin
<the_dark_knight> qtip: I have 127.0.0.1 in my /etc/apache2/sites-available/default. but then why does it say 127.0.1.1 in the warning.
<Bustacap> Savage_CL, ?
<Savage_CL> shrink your current partition (with a gparted live cd)
<the_dark_knight> qtip: no I didn't try 0.0.0.0
<Savage_CL> create a new one
<Savage_CL> done
<Bustacap> I don't have anymore blank cd's or dvd's or a flash drive lol
<jquip> I just have to get this done right now!! Boss told me to install it : Am trying http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-secured/files/ubuntu-secure-remix-12.04.1-32bits.iso/download
<Bustacap> What would be the problem with unetbootin?
<jquip> Jordan_U: that links seems okay???
<Savage_CL> nothing
<Bustacap> Does unetbootin boot the files into ram?
<jquip> Jordan_U:  Am trying http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-secured/files/ubuntu-secure-remix-12.04.1-32bits.iso/download   .. . The guy behind it: Yannubuntu, he's the one who filed the bug report that UEFI booting doesnt work well with 32 bit ubuntu images
<qtip> me2ersh: any luck?
<me2ersh> SilvereX, qtip rebooting and switching to a previous kernel fixed it
<Seven_Six_Two> Bustacap, it puts an iso on to usb for later booting
<Bustacap> Seven_Six_Two, there is a hard drive mode
<the_dark_knight> qtip: nslookup gave some output.
<me2ersh> SilvereX, qtip  thanks for ur time :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Bustacap, what's harddrive mode?
<SilvereX> me2ersh, No worries mang
<Bustacap> Seven_Six_Two, it's a mode of unetbootin to boot an iso from a hard drive if you don't have a usb drive..
<dr_willis> Bustacap:  grub2 can do that - if you set it up right. :)
<SilvereX> Whenever I try to launch TF2 from the steam linux beta client it says "Required OpenGL extension "GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode" is not supported. Please update your OpenGL driver.
<SilvereX> How would I go about doing that?
<dr_willis> but if you try to partion the hd the iso is on.. well.. that may get tricky
<the_dark_knight> qtip: http://www.bpaste.net/raw/RRbQIMlBvVkheg3gS1k4/
<jquip> Jordan_U :  So I'm guessing he created the boot with UEFI successfully... 64-bit was recommended but ..my machine is 32-bit.. so i'mma  try the 32, then the 64 bit image from the same site...  Good idea???
<Bustacap> Ok, well I'm trying to get ubutu installed and replace fedora without a blank cd, dvd, or usb,
<dr_willis> Bustacap:  do you have a seperate /boot/ partition?
<Bustacap> And I'm impatient, and like a challenge :P
<Seven_Six_Two> SilvereX, you need a new video driver. If your driver was automatically installed, it is likely not supported yet.
<Bustacap> dr_willis, nope.
<Bustacap> I don't think so.,
<dr_willis> Bustacap:  or any extra partions that are ext2/3/4 and not in a lvm or any other weirdness. ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> SilvereX, the option is likely not supported yet. Linux drivers are quite a bit behind the Windows ones. ATI and NV aren't super helpful.
<SilvereX> Seven_Six_Two, I tried updating my AMD catalyst drivers but they're notorious for being broken
<dr_willis> Bustacap:  if so.. you could set up grub2 on Freora to boot the iso file.
<Bustacap> dr_willis, my only parition is fedora
<dr_willis> Bustacap:  you could resize it i guess...
<Bustacap> I'd still need a live cd of some sort for that
<vas01> Hey Everyone,
<vas01> I am currently conducting an internet usage survey for one of my university courses.
<vas01> Can you please take a few minutes of your valuable time to complete the survey bellow.
<vas01> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WCST6XN
<vas01> The results will be posted once the data has been gathered and analysed.
<FloodBot1> vas01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vas01> Best Regards,
<Bustacap> Eh unless I unetbootin gparted live
<Bustacap> Then shrink
<dr_willis> i thought fedora used lvm or somthing by default. ;)  but i dont use it.. I have set up grub2 on ubuntu to boot an iso file from a differnt disk/partition and was able to install from ISO  to the rest of the hd that way.
<RamchandraApte> vas01: please use #ubuntu-discuss so discuss about ubuntu
<RamchandraApte> vas01: this is for support
<vas01> RamchandraApte: sorry
<vas01> RamchandraApte: do you know the best way of spreading my survey would be (specifically to students or life long learners)?
<RamchandraApte> vas01: also, I don't have internet "sessions"
<dr_willis> hmm., Now why would when i start up XBMC it turns off twinview/xinerama fullscreens on my 2nd monitor thats not set to be the primary monitor.. then when i close xbmc it dosent restore the settings...
<amit> How to close a socket connection
<dr_willis> night all
 * sean_ that awkward moment at the gym when muscle guy thinks IRC is a new supplement
<himcesjf> Hi! Is there any channel for support specific to VNC/x11vnc on Ubuntu
<kvothetech> himcesjf: what's wrong with your vnc
<himcesjf> I'm not able to get x11vnc working after recent update. I've reconfigured DM for kdm over lightdm and here are the working, failed attempts - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367286/ . What am I missing in the command?
<jakepetroules> how can i fix the cause of the lintian error "control-file-has-bad-permissions" with an existing deb file
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm trying to get Ubuntu going on a desktop machine with a Radeon 3200 and Radeon 3850 graphics cards and had to set nomodeset to get it to boot
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, hold on, just found the right wiki page
<grendal> i cannot for the live of me get an ntp server workint
<grendal> what the hell is the trick to this
<himcesjf> kvothetech:  ?
<almoxarife> grendal: its installed yes ? and the service started ?
<grendal> ya
<almoxarife> grendal: where does it get time?
<grendal> this is a kvm host. i have a vlan with vms running on  10.10.0.0 subnet
<grendal> umm the server gets the time accurately
<grendal> i cant seem to connect the guest machines to read the servers time.
<raj> how do I change a user's password via the terminal?
<grendal> passwd username
<raj> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<almoxarife> grendal: cant connect ? can you ping the ntpd? ip/port?
<grendal> did you put in the username
<raj> passwd: password unchanged
<raj> yes
<grendal> does the user exist
<raj> is the problem that I'm that usernmae now?
<raj> or do I need sudo?
<grendal> ya you will probably need to be sudo
<grendal> sudo -s
<grendal> then password for the user you are..then passwd username
<raj> yes, that was it
<raj> thanks
<grendal> np
<raj> what's sudo -s?
<grendal> sticky
<raj> I didn't do that
<grendal> it stays there so you dont have to type in sudo with every command
<raj> meaning don't go away until I unsudo?
<grendal> it makes you root
<grendal> fknaright
<raj> k
<raj> thanks
<grendal> np
<grendal> almoxarife, ok so ya i can ping it...the host is bridged to the..network via ip 10.10.0.254...hey i got an idea
<grendal> you ever used teamviewer?
<wanksta> hi
<grendal> almoxarife, dude
<DarwinSurvivor> Ok, I've tried the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI with no luck (aticonfig returns "No supported adapters detected")
<almoxarife> grendal: yes?
<DarwinSurvivor> the 2 graphics cards are Radeon HD 3200 and Radeon HD3850
<grendal> you get my chat request?
<grendal> private?
<almoxarife> grendal: i dont get those, ignore all
<grendal> oh..damn well i was going to give you conference screen so you could see the screen here.
<almoxarife> grendal: did you have a question?
<grendal> yep...this ntp thing is going to kill me
<grendal> its up its running
<grendal> but i canot connect to it with my guest machines
<jacta> How can I explode this url best way: http://test.com/cykler/herre/avenue/ - explode gives me 0 and 4 blank - i want only the one after .com/  and it can be five, two, or more
<jakepetroules> found my answer; just needed fakeroot
<almoxarife> grendal: network issue? pinged it?
<grendal> i can ping the server, i can ssh to it, i can...do all kinda of thangs with the sever..but cant seem to get ntp from it
<almoxarife> grendal: the npt client pointing to the correct ip/port?
<grendal> 10.10.0.254:123
<almoxarife> grendal: that means nothing to me, lets see the conf for the client and the deamon
<Jordan_U> jquip: It's *very* rare to find 32 bit UEFI hardware, are you sure that's what you have?
<grendal> i can ntpstrace it
<grendal> 10.10.0.254: stratum 16, offset 0.000000, synch distance 0.000000
<grendal> but, it does not sync to the same time
<Jordan_U> jquip: How did you put 12.04 on the USB?
<jquip> izzit?? lolz.. dear me.. :) yep.. dat's what the windows system sayeth
<almoxarife> grendal: lets see the conf for the client and the deamon, pastebin them
<jquip> usb-creator-gtk ?
<almoxarife> daemon too
<jquip> Jordan_U: usb-creator-gtk ...
<Jordan_U> jquip: That doesn't prepare USB drives to be booted via UEFI (or didn't last time I looked).
<jquip> Jordan_U : erm.. Not a good idea??
<DarwinSurvivor> I don't really need the 3200 working (though I need it to not prevent the machine from booting without nomodeset) both monitors are connected to the 3850
<jquip> Jordan_U: uhoh.. okay.. just read your message..
<Jordan_U> jquip: Why do you think that you have a 32 bit machine with UEFI firmware?
<jquip> ahahha  :D  Well the Windows 7 is on it.. says its 32-bit...   Boot screen-> American Megatrends-> Boot Compliance: UEFI 2. something
<jquip> s/the//
<almoxarife> grendal: look at the ntp log too for anything abbynormal
<jquip> s/the//g
<grendal> ya ive been doing that all night
<grendal> but there is just a statistics log
<grendal> damon log says nothing about it
<grendal> getting past together
<Jordan_U> jquip: It may be a 32 bit Windows installation, but you probably have a 64 bit CPU and 64 bit UEFI firmware.
<jquip> but but.. its windows???
<jquip> how would it be so smart to allow that??
<Jordan_U> jquip: What is the model of the computer you're using?
<jquip> Jordan_U : erm... 32-bit I still think -> Atom CPU
<almoxarife> jquip: i bought a lappy with 32bit win, then i found out i had a 64bit machine by accident
<jquip> almoxarife: hoo boy ain't you lucky!!
<jquip> okay... so there's good reason to check with 64-bit linux  instead..
<grendal> almox
<grendal> almoxarife, http://pastebin.com/SHHj3XUi
<Jordan_U> jquip: There are 64 bit Atom CPUs, but yest that does make it seem more likely to be 32 bit while still having UEFI. I really do need to leave now though. If you're lucky then you have a 64 bit machine, and the easiest thing to do is th burn the standard 64 bit Ubuntu iso to a CD/DVD and boot from that (note those were very specific instructions, and every part of them is important).
<jquip> Valid point ! Jordan_U take care eh! Thanks! Cheers..
<jquip> I'll try both.. 32 at first
<jquip> cause its downloaded already...
<jquip> okay.. before you go Jordan_U
<jquip> Boot shows Intel Atom CPU D2500
<joar> hello
<joar> unetbootin on Debian wheezy doesn't seem to be able to create 12.10 x64 bootable USBs
<almoxarife> jquip: you have a 64bit machine
<jquip> WhAAAA????
<jquip> Are you serious???
<almoxarife> jquip: you should run 64bit os
<jquip> Yay!!!
<almoxarife> http://ark.intel.com/products/59682/Intel-Atom-Processor-D2500-1M-Cache-1_86-GHz <-- look down to 'advanced technologies
<almoxarife> http://ark.intel.com/products/59682/Intel-Atom-Processor-D2500-1M-Cache-1_86-GHz <-- look down to 'advanced technologies jquip
<jquip> okay..  almoxarife.. You win!!
<jquip> And I winnnnn too! :D
<almoxarife> jquip: what it may not do is 'virtualize' , dont ask me, mine does not, something to do with having half a 64bit, the cpu is but the mother board is not, or perhaps you got the full monty'
<himcesjf> I'm not able to get x11vnc working after recent update. I've reconfigured DM for kdm over lightdm. x11vnc fails to start on the host system. Here are the past working and current failed attempts - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367286/ . What am I missing in the command?
<jquip> oh... darn.. like that eh?
<almoxarife> jquip: hell with the 32bit install, start over with the 64, its worth it, faster
<jquip> almoxarife: haha yeahhh okay :D
<elsifaka> hey people!
<jquip> downloading rite away sah..
<elsifaka> does anyone knows where the HP proliant softwares for precise are?
<almoxarife> jquip: Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x)	No , yeap, you in the same boat, just dont expect to run virtual machines in their full glory, other than that i dont see any diff
<grendal> almoxarife,  sorry got bounced
<grendal> so i got two machine (both kvm hosts) on two diff networks.  machine A keeps getting faster
<jquip> almoxarife: hrmm... okay..so.. it should be fine... i dont run VM's much... but 64-bit is the way to go then I guess?
<grendal> config files are identical
<grendal> 64 bit vms are the bomb
<almoxarife> jquip: it will run virtualbox just fine, it wont be able to use the (VT-x) option, small price to pay
<grendal> vt-x ? hardware hooks?
<almoxarife> jquip: in virtual you will need to stick with 32bit os's
<jquip> oh that's okayyy... not a biggie...
<DarwinSurvivor> ok, so apparently the graphics card is 100% not supported any more. Does anyone know how to turn on nomodeset by default?
<grendal> nope. but i do have a lot of really good shortbread cookies my daughter made
<almoxarife> DarwinSurvivor: set it in the kernel line of /etc/default/grub
<jquip> almoxarife : just tried the 32 bit image.. 64-bit downloading now... just booted straight into windows...
<grendal> anyone want one?
<jquip> :(
<almoxarife> jquip: you talking about a live-cd?
<grendal> jquip, why would you do that..windows will give you psyphilus
<grendal> at least thats what i heard
<almoxarife> !ot | grendal
<ubottu> grendal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grendal> im sorry
<jquip> almoxarife: ermmm... a live-usb created via usb-creator-gtk ... wrong??   grendal: lolz you dun gone crazy!
<grendal> i sorry
<almoxarife> jquip: did you setup the machine to boot from usb?
<jquip> yes yes
<grendal> what are you trying to do exactly..(i missed that part selfish me) i run vm's on several diff types of hosts.
<pradeep> how can i have only one work space
<DarwinSurvivor> almoxarife: the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" line?
<almoxarife> DarwinSurvivor: exactly
<pradeep> i want to remove workspace switcher too
<jquip> grendal: Just trying to get linux on this netbook that i have..
<grendal> o
<grendal> i thought you were having a problem with virutalization
<DarwinSurvivor> almoxarife: thanks. one that thing, how do I change which boot option (ex: ubuntu vs other-os) is the default?
<jquip> almoxarife: aha ! ubuntu is booting
<DarwinSurvivor> almoxarife: I see GRUB_DEFAULT=0, but no indication of which id is for which OS
<grendal> grrrr... almoxarife you look at those pastbins?
<jquip> sorry my bad
<almoxarife> DarwinSurvivor: count down, find the line that would be the other, which is it?
<grendal> its ok.. jquip we forgive you...this time.
<jquip> there are two boot priority settings in boot and I needed to select both of 'em
<jquip> weird.. that was
<DarwinSurvivor> almoxarife: won't that change if/when new kernels are added?
<grendal> salright this time. but next time ..oh there will be consequences
<almoxarife> DarwinSurvivor: or pastebin your /etc/default/grub file
<almoxarife> DarwinSurvivor: not with new kernels, unless you mean new installed os's
<DarwinSurvivor> almoxarife: ok, I think it was the 3rd one, will have to reboot to verify
<almoxarife> DarwinSurvivor: if its the third then the choice is actually numeral (2), it counts from zero
<DarwinSurvivor> hmm, just rebooted and it's the 5th, so that would be id 4. ok
<almoxarife> DarwinSurvivor: exactly
<puppy_parade> why is compiz eating 90% of my CPU while trying to watch a video and failing?
<the_dark_knight> Hi, my phpinfo() doesn't have "$_SERVER['PATH_INFO']" variable in the "php variables" section. How should I bring this variable. I have searche and found something - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2261951/what-exactly-is-path-info-in-php  . But I don't know where to put - AcceptPathInfo directive. Please help. Can't connect to #php.
<nicekiwi> how do I boot ubuntu in console only mode? no X running etc.
<nicekiwi> into*
<kuckuck> Guten Morgen
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: dont have a option for that at grub menu?
<almoxarife> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<puppy_parade> ><
<puppy_parade> still can't push 1440p on 12.10
<almoxarife> puppy_parade: its hard to say, can you pastebin /var/log/syslog
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, no. Only for recovery which mounts the harddrive in readonly mode
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: there is always control-alt-f1/f5
<Jordan_U> jquip: I'm actually back by the way, though it looks like you're set.
<puppy_parade> almoxarife, all I'm seeing is apt-demon and avahi-daemon
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, that dosnt kill X
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: no, it does not
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, so.. kinda not a solution for booting..
<chuxxsss> Hi all, again.  I have really stuff my package manager up this time for good I think.
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: probably not, killing it after the fact wont work?
<Jordan_U> DarwinSurvivor: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: What exactly are you trying to do?
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, boot into commanline
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: but not single-user mode?
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, no..
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, and passing 'quiet splash text' ar brug just gives me a blank screen
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: leave off "quiet splash" and tell me what happens
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: that will still boot into the graphics, minus those two options
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, just a blank screen
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: is this a temp thing? or permanent?
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: totally totaly blank?
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: nothing *ever* comes up?
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, temporary to install drivers.
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, nope, never. The monitor says it has signal but its just black
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: then why not kill xorg do the install then reboot?
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: so at no point after hitting the power button do you see *anything*?
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, could o i guess, just so annying thatit wont work in 12.10, worked 100% fine in 12.04
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: what is the actual issue?
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, after the bios screen and after hitting CtrlX after modifying grub nothing.
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, I want to boot into commandline to install drivers.
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: that's not actually possible
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: it sounds like your computer is broken
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: then why not kill xorg do the install then reboot?
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, what do you mean?
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: if you remove "quiet splash" from the boot options and put "text" there, you should at least see the boot messages
<helloworldpp> esc #
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: okay, try "nomodeset text"
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, I do not.
<nicekiwi> k
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, still black
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: broken monitor?
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: are you rebooting, i cant tell from this client
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, boot messages never seemed to show normally with nvidia drivers installed anyways.
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, monitor works 100%
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: at this point the drivers are irrelevant
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: did you install nvidia-current?
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, I am rebooting
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: they're not used until X starts
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, correct
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: then what are you having to go down to no graphics for?
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, to install beta nvidia drivers
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: i see, good luck
<nicekiwi> it seems if I hit Ctrl+Alt+F2 once the screen goes black I reveals text login screen
<nicekiwi> very odd
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: not odd, its a terminal screen
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, very odd actually.. now how do I run a .run file? 0_o
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: xorg is still running
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, incorrect
<almoxarife> ok
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, the Nividia installer which is currently running would crash and burn if so
<almoxarife> ok
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, thats for ur help in anycase, i realise my reponses didnt make a lot of sense
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: wait, are you using the nvidia installer from the nvidia site?
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: of course
<almoxarife> the big secret
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, yes
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, 0_o secret?
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: how does your install last thru the next kernel update?
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, it dosnt, i simply reinstal untill the stable nvidia is released and aded to the ubuntu repos
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: hmm, keep some install media handy
<nicekiwi> gordonjcp, why that?
<gordonjcp> nicekiwi: I hope it works for you
<gordonjcp> I don't have much confidence in that though
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: did the hardware and the graphics card comeout last week?
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, no?
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: did the hardware and the graphics card comeout last week? last month?
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, no?
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: ok
<nicekiwi> 3 or 4 years old i guess
<nicekiwi> maybe a bit less
<ionwind> hello
<nicekiwi> almoxarife, one word. Valve.
<ionwind> i have problem with flash and chromium
<Krambiorix> Nov 20 09:34:19 mx1 postfix/master[1674]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/tlsmgr: bad command startup -- throttling            What can i do about it?
<almoxarife> nicekiwi: ok, i hope it works out for you then
<Krambiorix> the whole error is: Nov 20 09:40:24 mx1 postfix/tlsmgr[1949]: fatal: open database /var/lib/postfix/smtpd_scache.db: Invalid argument
<Krambiorix> Nov 20 09:40:25 mx1 postfix/master[1674]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/tlsmgr pid 1949 exit status 1
<Krambiorix> Nov 20 09:40:25 mx1 postfix/master[1674]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/tlsmgr: bad command startup -- throttling
<almoxarife> Krambiorix: stop already
<almoxarife> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ionwind> it try all these
<Krambiorix> almoxarife, ???
<almoxarife> Krambiorix: yes?
<Krambiorix> <almoxarife> Krambiorix: stop already
<almoxarife> Krambiorix: yes, dont use the channel as a pastebin
<Krambiorix> almoxarife, ok will do
<flynsarmy> /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build: No such file or directory <-- how do i get that directory to exist?
<almoxarife> flynsarmy: you compiling from source?
<flynsarmy> almoxarife: no, installing acpi_call module
<Krambiorix> this is my problem, anyone a solution? http://pastebin.com/dvpwaaA3
<iamzim> flynsarmy: build folders usually have os after them, build_unix
<almoxarife> flynsarmy: i would say you are missing dev files/packages from the looks of it
<flynsarmy> iamzim, almoxarife: it's just a package i need to install, i've done it before. forgot thte package though
<subdesign> anybody has problem setting wallpapers with Unubu Tweak ?
<subdesign> *Ubuntu
<almoxarife> Krambiorix: i googled it for you,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504775 , someone has seen that before
<Krambiorix> almoxarife, yes, i did that already but the messages won't go away
<almoxarife> Krambiorix: no idea, i dont allow that service to run, not sure what i am missing
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: which "service"?
<almoxarife> postfix
<ionwind> thanks i try again
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: ...
<almoxarife> postfix gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: yes, I'm just surprised that a) you don't know what it is, b) you didn't bother to check what it is, and c) you stopped it running without bothering to check what it is
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: run, *now*
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: that's the thing that stops it becoming Skynet
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: i do know, i didnt need the chatter in the mailbox
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: heh
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: if you're not actually running a mail server, you can get rid of it
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: yes
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: and i assume mailbox servers on ubuntu machines are evildoers too
<Chartax> Hey folks, I don't have much time to stay and diagnose this at the moment, but I thought it might be worth a shot: Windows 7 Software RAID in Ubuntu
<iceroot> almoxarife: normally you always need a MTA (mail transport agent)
<pradeep> hey, community  i am new to ubuntu how can i have only one work space
<Chartax> Is there any way I can get access to it without having to break the array?
<iceroot> almoxarife: on every unix/linux system
<jackiechan0> Is there someone English Motherlanguage ?
<iceroot> jackiechan0: #english
<almoxarife> iceroot: is that the postfix service?
<jackiechan0> ice799: thanks
<iceroot> almoxarife: yes, postfix is the default MTA in ubuntu
<jackiechan0> iceroot: thanks
<agu10^> how do people contribute with me on open source software?
<gordonjcp> agu10^: that sounds like a question you should take to #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<agu10^> ok
<almoxarife> iceroot: i had to check, didnt want to talk out of turn, service postfix is not running, and i email just fine
<DarwinSurvivor> jordan: I'm using 12.10 (64 bit)
<almoxarife> DarwinSurvivor: :)
<vthakkar> Hey Guys
<vthakkar> I have a question about linux signals
<vthakkar> Is this the right channel for this question
<vthakkar> I am using IRC for the first time
<almoxarife> vthakkar: welcome
<vthakkar> Hi
<DarwinSurvivor> vthakkar: best to just ask the question, if it's not appropriate for the channel, someone will direct you to the appropriate channel
<vthakkar> Ok, so the question is the following
<vthakkar> I have a parent process which periodically does wait() and terminates when the child process exits and returns it's status
<vthakkar> Now I want that when the child process terminates, the parent process should come out of sleep immediately and do the processing required
<vthakkar> how do I do that in linux
<vthakkar> ?
<auronandace> vthakkar: perhaps ##linux is a better channel to ask in
<vthakkar> ok, thanks I will try there.
<DarwinSurvivor> vthakkar: yes, ##linux sounds best. at a quick glance, wait should already do that for you, so you may need to explain more thuroughly what you are currently experiencing
<iceroot> almoxarife: postfix has nothing to do with your "real" mail like gmail, gmx, hotmail and so on, its the internal mail (used by cron for example)
<iceroot> almoxarife: a MTA is needed for the unix/linux system to operate correctly and to inform the user
<almoxarife> iceroot: i didnt realize that ubuntu uses postfix for MTA, and i use opensuse which uses 'sendmail' as MTA, so i should not have said a thing to the nick that had the isue with postfix, my bad
<almoxarife> issue
<iceroot> !mta | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<iceroot> almoxarife: sendmail is fine too but (if you dont have to configure it...)
<almoxarife> iceroot: mta for ubuntu 'postfix' , got it
<iceroot> almoxarife: :)
<almoxarife> iceroot: mta for opensuse 'sendmail'
<almoxarife> any reqonk gurus here/.
<almoxarife> ?
<kloes> hello all
<cfhowlett> kloes: greetings
<almoxarife> rekonq, how to set mime types, anyone have an idea?
<kloes> is there a way to install old version of ubuntu with netinstall  minimal cd?
<kloes> or minimal cd is only for the current release
<kloes> I tried with 10.04 minimal
<almoxarife> kloes: does the netinstall allow you to setup the repos?
<kloes> but I can not get the installer
<kloes> I can set up manual ubuntu archive and choose from list
<almoxarife> kloes: that case then, getting the packages from archive/10.04 an issue?
<kloes> yes
<kloes> I can nto get any package
<kloes> *not
<kloes> I tried many other archive
<almoxarife> kloes: what happens?
<kloes> archive mirrors
<kloes> the executed a shell
<kloes> I can ping yahoo
<kloes> shell says yahoo is active
<kloes> so I think the connection is OK
<kloes> when I try conecting for the mirror I get nothing
<almoxarife> kloes: you get 404 error you mean?
<kloes> just waiting
<kloes> I have installed 10.04 before when was active release with netinstall
<kloes> there were no problems
<kloes> the installer comes and I get packages
<kloes> now- nothing
<kloes> no it comes nothing on the screen
<infz_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2085902 any ideas? :)
<almoxarife> kloes: what named version is 10.04?
<kloes> lucid
<kloes> I think
<kloes> Ubuntu_10.04_Lucid_Lynx_Minimal
<almoxarife> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/ <-- this the repo?
<almoxarife> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/ <-- this the repo? kloes
<kloes> should I connect to that?
<kloes> I have tried the mirror in us
<almoxarife> kloes: if you want lucid yes
<kloes> I selected it from the mirror list in netinstall
<kloes> ok
<kloes> I'll try right away with quemu
<pratz> Hello guys
<gian_> !pastbin
<pratz> I am using Ubuntu 1.04
<cfhowlett> Greetings pratz
<pratz> *12.04
<pratz> the problem now is I can not do 'sudo apt-get update'
<gian_> How to do to past?
<cfhowlett> pratz: error messages?
<cfhowlett> !paste|gian_:
<ubottu> gian_:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cnf> hmz, silly curl
<cnf> giving me curl: (52) Empty reply from server
<pratz> I have just now installed U12.04 in my company
<cfhowlett> pratz: do you get an error message?
<pratz> I think they have some blocked ports , but I do not have information about those
<pratz> cfhowlett: my company has some block ports and I do not have any information about that
<murlidhar> can anyone confirm to me that the package " gnome-media-player " isn't working on 12.10
<cfhowlett> pratz: I'd start with looking into port permissions.
<pratz> cfhowlett: the only thing is that I have a proxy server details and port number
<pratz> cfhowlett: here dude http://dpaste.com/833634/
<murlidhar> it surely isn't working on 12.04 either!
<cfhowlett> pratz: Configuring ports and such is over my paygrade.  Stay in channel and ask.
<pratz> cfhowlett: no, but is that an port porblem ?
<pratz> cfhowlett: hang on I am not sure if that is a port problem
<cfhowlett> pratz: GPG error
<pratz> cfhowlett: I have tried this $sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<pratz> cfhowlett: but agian the same error
<kloes> I 'm still waint installer to download the compenents
<kloes> is gdm package available in 12.04?
<kloes> aptitude can not find gdm
<auronandace> !info gdm precise | kloes
<ubottu> kloes: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4-0ubuntu15 (precise), package size 1690 kB, installed size 6805 kB
<auronandace> !aptitude | kloes
<ubottu> kloes: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<murlidhar> !info gnome-media-player
<kloes> well i tried to get it with ap-get first
<ubottu> gnome-media-player (source: gnome-media-player): A simple media player for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 85 kB, installed size 448 kB
<auronandace> kloes: sudo apt-get update and try again
<kloes> apt-get can not find gdm
<kloes> I did that
<kloes> with 12.04 minimal it all works
<kloes> with 10.04 minimal I still wait for the installer components
<kloes> If i can install gdm with 12.04 I will go with tgat release
<kloes> but It can not find gdm
<MonkeyDust> kloes  what's keeping you from upgrading to 12.04?
<kloes> i want to install gdm
<MonkeyDust> kloes  i havent followed, did you try: ctrl-alt F1 and install gdm from there?
<kloes> how to go back to the gui anfter ctrl alt f1?
<MonkeyDust> kloes  ctrl-alt F7
<kloes> ok
<pratz> guys I am gettings this error http://dpaste.com/833634/
<pratz> any one please
<antonio_> Aloha folks...
<antonio_> Does anyone here use an Android Razr and also play mp3s on it?  Trying to figure out how to transfer mp3s to my razr....and what player ot use
<antonio_> to*
<pratz> any one guys please http://dpaste.com/833634/
<ikonia> pratz: that repo is broken
<pratz> can not install any thing with out fixing this
<ikonia> pratz: that repo is broken
<pratz> ikonia: I selected the 'main server' from 'Update manager', still the same error
<ikonia> pratz: please pastebin the error after you have selected main server
<pratz> ikonia: here http://dpaste.com/833640/
<pratz> ikonia: I have joined the current company few days back and they have let me install Ubuntu, but I think there are some ports blocked, but I am not sure if this the port problem
<ikonia> pratz: delete the files referenced in /var/lib
<pratz> ikonia: please guide me
<pratz> ikonia: I run this command sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf and then sudo apt-get update , still the same error
<pratz> ikonia: any ideas dude ?
<pratz> ikonia: there is the full traceback http://dpaste.com/833642/
<pratz> ikonia: they have provided me proxy server detials, will that help ?
<pratz> ikonia: anything dude ?
<ikonia> pratz: that doesn't look like a network access error
<ikonia> pratz: try the proxy
<pratz> ikonia: where to set the proxy ?
<himcesjf> Hello! I'm not able to get x11vnc working after recent update. I've reconfigured DM for kdm over lightdm. x11vnc fails to start on the host system. Here are the past working and current failed attempts - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367286/ . What am I missing in the command?
<ikonia> pratz: a good question in 12.10
<antonio_> Does anyone here use an Android Razr and also play mp3s on it?  Trying to figure out how to transfer mp3s to my razr....and what player to use
<pratz> ikonia: I am using 12.04
<ikonia> ok, in 12.04 then
<kloes> hello all
<kierxn> Hi kloes
<kloes> hi
<cyd> hiho
<ionwind> hi
<ionwind> i have a problem with flash and chrome ubuntu 12.04
<samara2> hello linux
<ionwind> some help please
<cfhowlett> samara2: greetings
<ionwind> i try install and reinstal several times flash, chrome, firefox and the extras for ubuntu
<almoxarife> ionwind: in chrome, place this in the address block, "chrome://plugins/" , is 'flash' enabled?
<ionwind> hi almoxarife
<ionwind> yes
<almoxarife> ionwind: yes it is enabled?
<ionwind> http://pastebin.com/jPLEqVRt
<ionwind> is in spanish but yes it is
<ionwind> i try /etc/adobe# EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<ionwind> but the same thing
<john__> how do I connect two computers witha UTP and have them see the same internet connection?
<john__> how do I connect two computers witha UTP and have them see the same internet connection?
<vmachine1> internet connection sharing
<iceroot> !ics | john__
<ubottu> john__: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<kroosec> Is there a way to map FN-Keys to mplayer (so one can do next/previous track without going to the terminal where mplayer is running)
<ioneye> Is there someone who can tell me if my pc specs can fully support Ubuntu 12.10?
<agu10^> ioneye, they can
<ioneye> Here are some of the basic specs: http://pastebin.com/nRhVsZpM
<cairne> if you can't run full ubuntu 12.10 you might have good luck with xfce spin or lxde spin if your resources are minor
<cairne> since my laptop has way less specs then that and runs ubuntu just fine, you will be just fine
<yvesD> this will run just fine. not shure which driver for the AMD graphics card you need. you will find it in wiki
<ioneye> I use to have an Nvidia 7400 and the screen was flickering. Thats why i am asking. If i am going to have any problems mainly regarding the ATI drivers or something familiar
<ioneye> Edit: I used to have*
<cairne> you have to play around, either the propetiary drivers or not, find which one works for you
<cairne> I have a low end nvidia card and it handles unity way better then my ati card did
<ioneye> Thats what i am trying to avoid. Playing around. Installing and Unistalling a whole operating system.
<cairne> just the drivers not whole operating system
<ioneye> Yeah but if the drivers are not able to support my graphic card then what other solution do i have besides trying something different.
<cairne> ioneye: you could try a live distro or on a usb stick
<ioneye> Good point. Thats something i didn't think of.
<cairne> drivers are just something you got to get use to, even with windows, you have to install and setup drivers to get graphics cards to work at peak performance
<ioneye> Well, in windows for example things are pretty straight forward. Download the latest drivers for the coresponding graphic card and you are done.
<ioneye> Anyway, i am going to do what you suggested. Install it on a flash driver and mess around
<yvesD> unetbootin?
<cairne> ubuntu makes it pretty straight forward too, when you go into system there is a graphic that looks like a graphic card and says additional drivers, click on that and it will recomend the drivers for you
<riqdiiz> Hi all what code can I input on a batch that launches a GUI program that requires a 'yes' or a 'no' to complete a task?
<cairne> riqdiiz: graphicly you have to push yes? or is it an argument that you can pass at cli?
<riqdiiz> Yes.but I want the script to do the push.what code Do I give?
<btral> hi
<MonkeyDust> riqdiiz  guess it depends on the command, some have -y you can add
<OerHeks> riqdiiz, input y/n, here is an example > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=48fadaad9f68358c325e70451e93ee8f&p=3228501&postcount=5
<btral> how can i echo a stinr to end of last line of a file?
<cairne> is it possible to interact with a gui with the cli? i would think once it ran with whatever arguments you pass at calling that would be it right?
<cairne> if it even accepts arguments
<mkuzu> hello
<cairne> hey
<Mrokii> Hello. So I've noticed a popup-menu in a few apps (like Firefox), when I doubleclick the address bar to mark a url. There are options like "Open in Firefox" and some others (can't remember and at the moment it does not seem to pop up...). Anyhow, this must be a Ubuntu thing, not Firefox-specific. Does anybody know where this is coming from or how to change the options? Or maybe how to deactivate it
<Mrokii> alltogether?
<mkuzu> weird problem: Files and folders in home folder are lost after reboot
<mkuzu> I thought it was related to ltsp
<mkuzu> but I guess not
<mkuzu> weird thing is
<mkuzu> that happened once before
<mkuzu> and after a second reboot
<mkuzu> home folder was restored
<mkuzu> It shows that the home folder goes back to some October 13
<cairne> mkuzu: please try and put it into a paragraph not through individual lines
<mkuzu> ok
<mkuzu> weird problem: Files and folders in home folder are lost after reboot
<mkuzu> I thought it was related to ltsp
<mkuzu> weird thing is
<mkuzu> that happened once before
<mkuzu> and after a second reboot
<FloodBot1> mkuzu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkuzu> home folder was restored
<mkuzu> sorry I am not experienced in irc forums
<MenZa> mkuzu: Just try and limit yourself to fewer lines of text.
<Mrokii> mkuzu: Just write all your sentences in one go, not a new post for every sentence. :)
<GandalfB> Hello All
<yvesD> mkuzu, just use <enter> carefully
<mkuzu> any idea
<yvesD> shure you are the right user looking for his /home in cli? test with whoami?
<ranjan>  Hi all, i have a network with mixed Windows and Linux Installation and all the internet traffic is through a websense proxy. The case is most of the time the connection to this websense proxy from Linux machines times out, but windows machines works fine. Has anyone come across such an issue, or what can be the root cause of this problem? Any help is greatly appreciated.
<bazhang> ranjan, is this debian?
<ranjan> bazhang, not its Ubuntu 10.04 and CentOS 6.2
<ranjan> bazhang, there are around 200 Machines
<ranjan> bazhang, have you come across such an issue in debian? it may apply to Ubuntu also
<yvesD> afaik 10.04 does not get updates anymore.
<bazhang> yvesD, sure it does. check the topic here
<andybrine> morning everyone
<DJones> yvesD: 10.04's EOL is April 2013
<andybrine> does anyone know a similar application to tunnelbear but for ubuntu
<yvesD> sorry, april 2013, yes it gets updates
<andybrine> i want to be able to acess us sites here in the uk
<bazhang> http://alternativeto.net/software/tunnelbear/    andybrine have a look
<andybrine> thanks bazhang for the link
<andybrine> was looking at this a mi ago
<Mrokii> Is there a way to make that retarded Update Manager *not* close just because there are some index files it can't find or some keys are missing?
<gic> looking for a lightweight utility that will let me know how long the screen has been locked. basically want to figure out how long have i been on break
<KM0201> gic: screensaver with a counter?
<gic> KM0201, exactly :) xlock does that but its ugly :(
<gic> i have used "time read" before
<KM0201> hmm
<gic> but i need something more automatic
<KM0201> i have no idea.
<gic> KM0201, no issues :)
<Mrokii> Doesn't anybody have a clue about that strange small popup that sometimes shows when doubleclicking (marking) URL in the address bar of Firefox for example? It's pretty annoying as the options are pretty much useless to me and also breaks my workflow, meaning I have to do an extra click to get rid of the popup menu before I am amble to actually hit Ctrl+C to copy a URL.
<bazhang> Mrokii, yes. there is an arrow that leads to a menu saying, dont ask again
<Mrokii> bazhang: Hm, okay. Didn't notice that yet, but I will look. Thanks.
<lujy> Hello?
<lujy> Any one ?
<kierxn> Hello?
<bazhang> lujy, ubuntu support question?
<Mrokii> bazhang: I have no clue what you're talking about, honestly. Was that a remark about me asking the question once more or an actual answer? If so, I don't see anything like what you described.
<lujy> Why I cannot find other channel?
<KM0201> what other channel?
<bazhang> Mrokii, a small popup window that appears in the address bar of Firefox? I thought that was your issue
<MonkeyDust> lujy  type /msg alis list *blah* to find a channel
<lujy> Any ubuntu 12.04 user?
<bazhang> lujy, yes of course
<lujy> I am using gnome3
<lujy> but I have a problem
<Guest62018> blehhh ubuntu 12.10 is soooo alien to me
<Mrokii> bazhang: Yes, but not only in Firefox. And it has four options, Open in Mozilla, Open in Firefox, Open in Opera (I think) and something else I forgot. That's all. Strange thing is it doesn't always appear and I don't know how to either disable it or change the (for me) useless options.
<yvesD> !nettiquette
<lujy> Can gnome3 search like Unity dash?
<MonkeyDust> Guest62018  it means you're learning something new
<KM0201> ..
<Cuacrzz> Does anyone know how to change metric settings on my l2tp vpn settings like that checkbox on Windows, because i'm connected and it works but all pages are blocked right know
<Guest62018> well 1 thing for sure the xchat-indicator dosent work right in 12.10
<bazhang> Mrokii, that sounds somewhat different on second listening as you have further clarified
<bazhang> Guest62018, it works perfectly here
<yvesD> Guest62018: you are able to flee from unity for example for xfce. also check "things to do first after 12.10 install" for removing of shopping lens and so on
<bazhang> Guest62018, perhaps you have misconfigured it
<lujy> Any chinese channel?
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> !adlens | yvesD
<ubottu> yvesD: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Guest62018> yeah well when i minamize to tray and then try to maximize it start a whole new xchat for me
<Mrokii> bazhang: Sorry for not explaining it properly. I just don't get where this is coming from, but as it's not only FX where it appeard (Thunderbird and Chrome as well) I assume it must be some Ubuntu-thing.
<Guest62018> and yes the other one is still running in here
<Guest62018> <------Evil_Eric
<MonkeyDust> Guest62018  type /nick Evil_Eric
<plusEV> hi. im running ubuntu 12.10 quantal 64-bit. I got 4gb installed ram. but system monitor in linux onlyvsees 2,9gb ram. why is that?
<Guest62018> well i know the command dustmonkey i just havent ghosted my nick yet
<lujy> how to remove gnome3 calendar
<ewook> plusEV: Is it a laptop or a workstation with graphic card that shares ram?
<yvesD> plusEV: shure you are running 64 bit? run "uname -a" in shell. also graphic card can share ram in laptops for example
<Evil_Eric> bless
<Evil_Eric> bbl 12.10 ='s fail on many levels
<tuxtoti> hello. I have got 4 usb ports but only 1 of is working. dmesg isn't giving any output when i plugin a usb any of those 3.
<tuxtoti> I have got the lsusb output here: http://pastebin.com/mccdna89
<tuxtoti> Any clues?
<Cuacrzz> Does anyone know how to change metric settings on my l2tp vpn settings like that checkbox on Windows, because i'm connected and it works but all pages are blocked right know
<plusEV> it says x86_64 After running the command
<keyur> Hi
<keyur> Please help me friends :(
<keyur> I m having some issues with ssh
<keyur> anyone their who can help me ?
<iceroot> !details | keyur
<ubottu> keyur: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<keyur> See I want to create ssh rsa public key
<iceroot> plusEV: what is the output of "free -m"
<keyur> Ok :D
<keyur>  but when i see my public key
<keyur> in end
<keyur> it says
<iceroot> !enter | keyur
<ubottu> keyur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iceroot> keyur: please use one line to post a detailed questions
<iceroot> -s
<keyur> ok :D
<Rexter> Goodmorning, what is Floodbot?
<keyur> I want to setup ssh rsa public key ! so after generating when i open the pub key in ending it shows like andro-development@keyur-Inspiron-N4010  i don't want this " keyur-Inspiron-N4010  " can you tell me how to make public key without this ?
<keyur> Please help :(
<MonkeyDust> keyur  isnt that the identifier of your pc?
<MonkeyDust> keyur  keep it in the channel please
<keyur> bro cold you come on private talk @MonkeyDust
<keyur> please
<keyur> it is bit personal
<Cuacrzz> Does anyone know how to change metric settings on my l2tp vpn settings like that checkbox on Windows, because i'm connected and it works but all pages are blocked right know
<MonkeyDust> !pm | keyur
<ubottu> keyur: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<keyur> Ok MonkeyDust: Bro The thing is i want to connect to one ssh server that server is based on rsa public key  and im not authorised to use that server but one of my friend is authorised so he said give me your public key so i can give that to admin
<keyur> so if admin finds out my name he will not give access so i just want to remove this "keyur-Inspiron-N4010"
<keyur> @MonkeyDust Got me bro ?
<dr0p> hello, has anyone faced the issue with xrandr -> after setting the highest available resolution on LVDS1 (laptop) i get blank screen?
<llutz> keyur: just remove the comment from the pub.key
<keyur> @llutz it will not create any problem :O
<keyur> that maybe it will mismatch with private key ?
<kloes> Is is possible to have gui without Xorg?
<kloes> I think it is not
<kloes> but just to make sure
<OerHeks> llutz, do we help hacking public keys to provide unautorized access ?
<keyur> @OerHeks  Is it hacking o.O i don't think so ?
<llutz> keyur: its highly illegal
<OerHeks> keyur, " im not authorised to use that server but one of my friend is authorised "
<keyur> hmmmmmm ! my friend want to give me access so ...
<llutz> keyur: well, you friend is an idiot and now stop that topic please
<Guest90940> apa
<llutz> your*
<gsommer> Under Ubuntu, how are applications notified about screen resolution change ?
<keyur> please :( reply to my  question
<OerHeks> keyur, this is not an ubuntu issue, go find a hacking channel, we do not support this.
<OerHeks> kloes a gui needs X, so you thinking is right.
<vivid> is anyone else having an issue with global menus in 12.10?  they are only working for firefox and thunderbird for me
<keyur> ok :P
<kernsprog> any experts on urban terror game?
<MoL0ToV> someone can help me with a usb webcam? http://pastebin.ca/2252738
<auronandace> keyur: wayland can be used as a xorg replacement (still experimental though)
<cnf> anyone know a good email notifier for kde? and i don't mean a full client, as i use the web client
<gsommer> Under Xorg, how are applications notified about screen resolution changes ?
<kloes> OerHeks
<kloes> OerHeks
<auronandace> kloes: wayland can be used as a xorg replacement (still experimental though)
<OerHeks> gsommer, XRRQueryExtension, see first answer  > http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.comp.freedesktop.xorg/month=20110401
<yvesD> Rexter: floodbot prevents users in irc to flood the irc-channel with posts. instead you should post all of your text in one post. so be careful to use enter in irc. just type all you have to say and then press enter ONE TIME
<OerHeks> kloes ?
<yvesD> lol wayland comes in 1 month. (since 2 years now)
<joar> I'm having issues with nvidia drivers on 12.10
<joar> This is my Xorg.0.log: https://gist.github.com/21beab517334c88ec828
<plusEV> hi. im running ubuntu 12,10 desktop amd64 on my lenovo t60. the system has 4gb of installed ram according to my bios, but system monitor in linux only shows 2,9gb. why is that?
<yvesD> joar: more info please. post xorg.0.log on nopaste (e.g. http://nopaste.info/) and the spec graphic chip
<auronandace> plusEV: you running 32bit
<joar> yvesD: https://gist.github.com/21beab517334c88ec828
<plusEV> srsly?
<OerHeks> plusEV, maybe your videocard uses ram for a shadow copy, or your onbord videocard uses that ram.
<joar> auronandace: plusEV: I believe the 32bit max is 3.9G
<plusEV> 128mb ATI Radeon x1400 is the video card. how do i figure out if the card takes my mem?
<plusEV> ram even
<arnsa> Hello, is there a package for ubuntu like this one? https://www.archlinux.org/groups/i686/gnome-extra/
<auronandace> plusEV: what does uname -a say?
<auronandace> !find gnome-extra
<ubottu> Found: gnome-extra-icons
<sevoxx> !find erection
<ubottu> Package/file erection does not exist in quantal
<arnsa> auronandace, as you can see only gnome-extra-icons :| Maybe it's called soemthing else?
<yvesD> plusEV: have you tried dash-additional drivers?
<yvesD> *dash->
<sevoxx> !find !find
<arnsa> !find pkgbuild
<ubottu> Found: findutils, libfile-find-rule-perl, libfile-find-rule-perl-perl, libfindlib-ocaml, libfindlib-ocaml-dev, ocaml-findlib, aeskeyfind, disulfinder, disulfinder-data, ffindex (and 31 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=find&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<ubottu> File pkgbuild found in el-get
<arnsa> What's el-get?
<plusEV> auronandace: x86_64
<auronandace> !msgthebot | sevoxx
<ubottu> sevoxx: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<auronandace> plusEV: ok, i used to have a t60 but mine was only 32bit
<sevoxx> !msgthebot | auronandace
<ubottu> auronandace: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<plusEV> i went into cpu-z in windows pre linux install. said 64bit there.
<arnsa> What's el-get?
<auronandace> !info el-get | arnsa
<ubottu> arnsa: el-get (source: el-get): install and manage elisp code for Emacs. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1-1 (quantal), package size 92 kB, installed size 340 kB
<sevoxx> !find jdk-1.7
<ubottu> Package/file jdk-1.7 does not exist in quantal
<sevoxx> !find jdk
<ubottu> Found: default-jdk, default-jdk-doc, gcj-4.6-jdk, gcj-4.7-jdk, gcj-jdk, gcj-native-helper, openjdk-7-dbg, openjdk-7-demo, openjdk-7-doc, openjdk-7-jdk (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jdk&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sevoxx> !info openjdk-7-dbg
<ubottu> openjdk-7-dbg (source: openjdk-7): Java runtime based on OpenJDK (debugging symbols). In component main, is extra. Version 7u7-2.3.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 205375 kB, installed size 448729 kB
<mweijts> i have problems to set Firefox and Thunderbird in a other language, I installed the firefox-local-nl and Thunderbird-local-nl (quantal), in FF and TB is see the language pack in the add-ons, but everthing keeps English
<plusEV> it is 64bit. blah this is bad...
<plusEV> what is wrong?
<auronandace> plusEV: pastebin sudo lshw
<Evil_Eric> ahhh home sweet 12.04
<yvesD> mweijts: have you restarted? have you gone to dash->languages?
<lujy> How to search for documents like in unity in gnome3
<yvesD> plusEV: look for the program "additional drivers" in your dash
<tumadre> hey
<lujy> ?
<arnsa> !find mojo
<tumadre> ¿follamos?
<ubottu> Found: libmojo-server-fastcgi-perl, libmojolicious-perl, libmojolicious-plugin-basicauth-perl, libmojomojo-perl, libtest-www-mechanize-mojo-perl
<Evil_Eric> yay no more xchat-indicator issues
<mweijts> No i'am using Kubuntu and have also installed ubuntu-desktop
<tumadre> ¿Quién quiere  follar?
<lujy> how about gnome3
<tumadre> In Spanish please
<auronandace> !es | tumadre
<ubottu> tumadre: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DJones> !es | tumadre
<tumadre> callate¡
<lujy> my god
<tumadre> hifpdsofhg
<tumadre> tii
<mweijts> yvesD:  No i'am using Kubuntu and have also installed ubuntu-desktop
<arnsa> Could anyone tell me how can I install Avadon: The Black Fortress game from Humble Bundle? It says I need Mojo Installer, but idk where could I get it.
<tumadre> kfjgofshg
<arnsa> Please, anyone?
<vivid> arnsa, you may want to ask the humble bundle support about that
<plusEV> yvesd: no such thing in my dash.
<arnsa> vivid, I tried, but whenever I write them an email, I got back an email from google that my letter went to the spam folder. Idk wtf is wrong...
<yvesD> plusEV: must be on 12.10
<vivid> arnsa, go to http://humblebundle.com/  and click on the Support link on the top right
<arnsa> vivid,  there's no information on how to install that game.
<subha> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu, recently I installed Ubuntu on my Mac and need some help for wifi, is this the right place to ask/
<seednode> Yes, it is.
<subha> ?
<seednode> Just ask the question.
<subha> thanks, i can access internet using a LAN cable
<subha> but cant use WIFI
<auronandace> !bcm | subha
<ubottu> subha: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<seednode> Do you know the driver is Broadcom, auronandace ?
<seednode> Just to make sure.
<subha> dont know, can I check?
<auronandace> seednode: its a decent guess, he's on a mac
<auronandace> subha: lspci
<plusEV> yvesD: found it. now what?
<seednode> Ah. I wasn't aware of that.
<seednode> Oh, wait.
<seednode> Sorry, just woke up. Can't read :P
<subha> ok, let me go through  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and ask you guys again if I fail to do it properly
<subha> Thanks a lot
<seednode> Yep.
<auronandace> subha: lspci will tell you if it is broadcom wifi
<yvesD> plusEV: click it and let it search
<seednode> I remember on my first install I used a Belkin USB NIC, and I had to install drivers with ndiswrapper.
<subha> Do I need to remove the lan cable to enable it?
<arnsa> How can I contact Humble Bundle live?
<seednode> I'm not sure; I don't think you do, but I can't guarantee.
<plusEV> yvesD: doing it, but what do i do when my foit falls a sleep? :)
<seednode> arnsa: What do you mean?
<plusEV> foot
<arnsa> seednode, do they have an irc channel or smthng?
<yvesD> plusEV: hack it off
<plusEV> * facepalm*
<Cuacrzz> i need to enter a shared  folder with my network, there's a way to do it with \\?
<yvesD> plusEV: if it finds available drivers. try to stay with the free one. it tells you in the brackets after the driver description
<yvesD> plusEV: "version current"
<nibbler> Cuacrzz: smb://host/share
<plusEV> yvesD: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<subha> how do i install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/1:015-14?
<subha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/1:015-14 *
<auronandace> plusEV: your ati card is too old for the proprietary drivers
<ms_> hi people!!! :)
<plusEV> auronandace: i dont worro about the card. i just want my 4gb ram to be active. not 2,9gb.
<plusEV> worry even
<auronandace> plusEV: what does sudo lshw say (in a pastebin please)
<yvesD> plusEV: sorry i mixted you up with someone asking for help with graphic
<plusEV> pastebin?
<plusEV> ok
<auronandace> !paste | plusEV
<ubottu> plusEV: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ms_> I've been in a folder00 and I went to folder01 and to folder02, and so on. I want to know how to do previous through shell, but not "cd .." hein!!!
<MonkeyDust> ms_  better ask in #bash
<dyd> i need to get some parameters from a udev event (usb insertion) that triggers a bash script. I managed to find that $ID_VENDOR has the value of ATTRS{vendor}, now i need to know how i can get the values of ATTRS{model}, ATTRS{idVendor}, ATTRS{idProduct}, ATTRS{bcdDevice}, ATTRS{serial}. Anyone knows how i can get them in my bash script?
<plusEV> im on irc on my phone.... pastebin wont happen. :)
<auronandace> plusEV: your t60 has no net connection?
<plusEV> i guess i will just try another distro
<ms_> MonkeyDust, thanks :)
<plusEV> yea it has but ok... ill get weechat on it
<edve> hi everyone i'm having a DCOM error of communication on my Ubuntu 12.10 and my Windows server 2008 how can i correct that ?
<Cuacrzz> thanks nibbler
<nibbler> Cuacrzz: welcome
<plusEV> im behind firewall or something. doing this when home. cya later.
<nibbler> 32bit linux supports way more than 4GB RAM, as address width was increased to 48bit (iirc) long before 64bit cpus were mainstream. "large mem support" its called in linux i believe
<auronandace> !pae | nibbler
<ubottu> nibbler: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<nibbler> auronandace: ah right, was just in reply to plusEVs questions before
<auronandace> nibbler: still, even with pae applications can't use more than 4 gb
<nibbler> per application not, but system memory would be >4GB
<auronandace> yes
<nibbler> which was the complaint of plusEV
<auronandace> he said he was using 64bit
<nibbler> oh, overread that then....
<auronandace> he didn't give me the output of a command so that i could verify it
<Xeli> hello, I've got some problems with wpa2. There seems to be a fix added to precise proposed (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/969343/comments/96) but how do I install it? apt-get install wpasupplicant/precise-proposed doesn't work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969343 in wpa_supplicant "Unable to connect to WPA enterprise wireless" [Medium,In progress]
<auronandace> Xeli: either wait till its released normally or enable the proposed repos
<Xeli> auronandace: I have added the proposed repo's to my /etc/apt/sources.d, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<auronandace> Xeli: then just: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vi> hi
<Vi> #php
<Xeli> auronandace: When I run apt-get update I can see precise-proposed being 'hit', but dist-upgrade does nothing
<auronandace> Xeli: is that fix in your mirrors yet?
<Vi> strange, /join #php doesnt seem to work. i can join other channels?
<thanasakos> hello guys
<auronandace> !register | Vi
<ubottu> Vi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<drag0nius> what edition of ubuntu has lowest hardware requirements?
<Xeli> auronandace: mm that might be it, how can I check what mirror I am using?
<noobatlife> Hello?
<Vi> ah i see -_- new to using this gnome xchat application
<thanasakos> hello
<noobatlife> Is it possible to install windows 7 inside ubuntu 12.04?
<noobatlife> I want to dual boot
<drag0nius> yes
<auronandace> !lubuntu | drag0nius
<ubottu> drag0nius: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<drag0nius> but would be easier to first install windows then linux
<Butcho> anyone have a xorg.conf for a nvidia GTX470 and a Apple Cinema Display 30"? I'm having problems getting full resolution.
<noobatlife> I dont have that option
<thanasakos> need help about linux(terminal)
<drag0nius> if you install Win7 after ubuntu you'll need ubuntu live boot to fix grub
<drag0nius> because windows install overrides any boot managers
<noobatlife> ok
<noobatlife> thank you for this information
<auronandace> noobatlife: inside ubuntu? as in a vm?
<thanasakos> drag0nius
<noobatlife> no
<drag0nius> so basically: Install Ubuntu -> Install Windows 7 -> put live USB in -> fix Grub
<thanasakos> can u hel[ me?
<thanasakos> dragon..
<noobatlife> as in installed
<noobatlife> on the hard disk
<noobatlife> Ok
<auronandace> noobatlife: you can't do that from INSIDE ubuntu
<Xeli> auronandace: ah no, I made a /etc/apt/preferences file which only allows explicit installs of the proposed repo, I've removed it now but dist-upgrade will install a lot of packages, can I choose to install wpasupplicant?
<drag0nius> thanasakos what u need?
<noobatlife> oh]
<auronandace> Xeli: no idea sorry, i keep only the normal repos
<auronandace> noobatlife: you'd need a win7 disk to boot from
<drag0nius> auronandace what?
<Xeli> auronandace: alright, thanks for the tips tho
<thanasakos> dragon
<drag0nius> you can make separate partition to install win7 on
<thanasakos> help with terminal
<drag0nius> yeah but what with it
<thanasakos> or what need to install
<noobatlife> yes
<noobatlife> That was what i wanted to do
<thanasakos> i am new
<noobatlife> I wanted to install windows on a partition
<noobatlife> of the same hard disk that ubuntu is on
<drag0nius> just make partition and install :P
<drag0nius> then boot from ubuntu live usb and repair grub
<drag0nius> and will be fine
<thanasakos> ii want to tell me something to do for learn use linux
<noobatlife> Ok
<Junior_> suddenly I can´t connect ubuntu by ssh using putty, what's wrong??
<llutz> Junior_: the error is?
<drag0nius> thanasakos just google "linux basics"
<Junior_> the putty windows is closed when write password
<auronandace> !terminal | thanasakos
<ubottu> thanasakos: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<auronandace> !google | drag0nius
<ubottu> drag0nius: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<auronandace> thanasakos: #bash may be more help
<Junior_> bash from win7 I gues it is not possible
<Pici> Junior_: What? If you mean running Putty in Windows 7, I'm using it right now.
<llutz> Junior_: you mighgt ask in some win-channels, but doesn't putty have an option not to close the window or some logging features?
<Junior_> nop
<Junior_> ubuntu is not logging
<Junior_> logs on some days doesn't appear
<learner> Hello
<Junior_> is like a attack but i'm not sure
<Junior_> additional I can´t connect trhough ssh
<Junior_> is so crazy
<Junior_> any idea
<Junior_> ?
<FloodBot1> Junior_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Junior_: the error is?
<Junior_> sorry
<Junior_> I can´t get errors because the system is not writing log files
<llutz> Junior_: so how do you expect to get any help then? get another ssh-client and hope its more verbose on errors (cygwin)
<Junior_> should be any idea around the trouble
<Junior_> I guess
<Butcho> how can I tell which drive X is using? should be using nvidia but nvidia-settings is telling me it's not running
<Junior_> ubuntu has a limit to user conections by ssh?
<Butcho> Junior_, can you telnet to port 22
<Pici> Junior_: Is Ubuntu not logging or is Windows not logging. You're being somewhat vauge.
<Junior_> ubuntu is not logging
<Pici> Junior_: Are you out of diskspace?
<Junior_> nop
<auronandace> Butcho: lsmod
<Junior_> there are space on disk
<Pici> Junior_: Which log are you looking at?
<Junior_> i saw messages.1
<Junior_> but some days there aren't logs
<Junior_> so crazy
<tuxtoti> hello again. i think my message went unnoticed. so 3 of the 4 usb ports aren't working. got some data here: http://pastebin.com/mccdna89 . any help ?
<Junior_> Pici: I saw messages.1
<nibbler> tuxtoti: i think the output of dmesg might be more itneresting, after plugging a usb device
<Pici> Junior_: try /var/log/auth.log
<tuxtoti> nibbler: oh yeah . just forgot to tell. no dmesg output for the 3 nonworking ports.
<nibbler> tuxtoti: no idea then, sorry
<tuxtoti> any channels around here were just hardware/kernel people lurk around ?
<Junior_> Pici: I had to restart system phisicaly so /var/log/auth.log has log from system was rebooted
<Junior_> Pici: I lost logs before when something was wrong
<vrajesh> I have a problem with current version of kernel in Ubuntu 12.10. It freezes at boot-time. This never happened in previous version of kernel or Ubuntu.
<auronandace> tuxtoti: ##linux or ##hardware
<vrajesh> I have core i5 450m CPU and ATI 5470 GPU
<MonkeyDust> vrajesh  what's the outcome of uname -r ?
<vrajesh> It won't boot. So, I can't tell that. But I have downloaded the iso recently.
<vrajesh> MonkeyDust: ^.
<yvesD> vrajesh: do you have access to /var/log/ ? to look for logfiles?
<Thiagovfar> Can I change the way lightdm runs the X server? Like passing -nocursor to it?
<vrajesh> yvesD: Actually the thing is, It won't install, it won't boot from removable media..
<yvesD> vrajesh: totally different matter
<yvesD> vrajesh: you boot from usb?
<vrajesh> yvesD: Yes, what I can say for sure is the problem is with kernel only.
<yvesD> vrajesh: why?
<vrajesh> It gets stuck at kernel load time...
<yvesD> vrajesh: how did you install onto usb? unetbootin?
<vrajesh> Yeah!
<vrajesh> And it works on other machines..
<yvesD> vrajesh: what did you choose after unetbootin-prompt? default?
<Butcho> I can't seem to modpobe nvidia .. gives me Module nvidia_current not found/
<auronandace> Butcho: surely the module is just nvidia (not nvidia_current)
<jwrigley> whoami
<yvesD> $wrigley
<vrajesh> yvesD: Yes. I tried all options, Default, install etc.. Plus I tried installing it via wubi.. Same result. Checked the ISO hash, it seems to be okay..
<Butcho> auronandace: did it both ways. nvidia doesnt seem to want to run
<jwrigley> yvesD: thx, wasn't sure for a moment :)
<yvesD> jwrigley: ;)
<Butcho> nouveau driver works great
<yvesD> vrajesh: i had similar, then took text install and worked
<vrajesh> yvesD: Oh! Let me try that... Will be right back.. Thanks.
<yvesD> vrajesh: wait
<vrajesh> yvesD: Okay,
<yvesD> vrajesh: what is the iso you loaded? debian-live-6.0.5-amd64-gnome-desktop.iso ?
<georgeph> whats up with gnome-media-player...it got bad reviews and doesn't work here either
<vrajesh> yvesD: ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<georgeph> also blender is broken and supertuxkart is broken as well
<yvesD> vrajesh: ah ok, sorry wrong channel
<vrajesh> yvesD: What?
<caiyue> hello
<georgeph> how can ubuntu support anything with so much stuff that is totally broken
<vrajesh> yvesD: Oh!
<MonkeyDust> georgeph  no rants here, please
<yvesD> vrajesh: maybe you want to try out alternate.iso
<Pici> There is no alternate as of 12.10.
<yvesD> right
<georgeph> MonkeyDust...not a rant...just a report of facts with broken software...linux keeps breaking everything
<MonkeyDust> georgeph  then report it somewhere, this is the support channel
<yvesD> *detects predujice
<georgeph> MonkeyDust...well nice to know there is a support channel but how do they expect to support the broken packages
<vrajesh> yvesD: I will try the text installer, and be back later...
<MonkeyDust> georgeph  better start from the beginning, what were you doing and when did things go wrong
<AlanBell> georgeph: blender installs and runs for me, gnome-media-player segfaults, supertuxcart installs and runs
<BehindPenguin> hello
<georgeph> Monkey well i finally found a way to change the default drivers in x...so i got glxgears running on the ati...so then i decided to see if supertuxkart would work...it did until i installed restricted stuff...which took out the avcodec libs...and supertuxkart quit working
<simplew> my mouse stops working sometimes, is there any problem related to this?
<yvesD> simplew: what mouse? wireless?
<MonkeyDust> georgeph  sounds like a ATI problem, then
<eric_> ok maybe xchat and no indicator
<simplew> yvesD: no, usb mouse
<georgeph> MonkeyDust...well could be..it is just hard to tell
<eric_> bbl
<yvesD> simplew: so its cable? does lsusb tell it is connected?
<georgeph> MonkeyDust ...at least some games do work like the 3d psemu stuff like final fantasy and legend of dragoon
<simplew> yvesD: it does
<AlanBell> georgeph: bug #830569 indicates that gnome-media-player is abandoned upstream and will probably be removed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830569 in gnome-media-player (Ubuntu) "gnome-media-player crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get_default()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830569
<BehindPenguin> is Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2  support to run FlightGear ?
<simplew> yvesD: it does not, sorry
<yvesD> simplew: here you go
<georgeph> MonkeyDust...but losing supertuxkart was a real loss just like blender
<simplew> yvesD: here i go on what?
<yvesD> simplew: if it is not connected, it cannot work
<AlanBell> the others look like faults with your configuration rather than things Ubuntu has messed up the packaging of. You can report it with ubuntu-bug blender if you want
<georgeph> MonkeyDust especially since blender is getting some elementary sterioscopic rendering
<simplew> yvesD: but the cable is connected
<yvesD> simplew: shure. but something is wrong with the connection, otherwise lsusb would show it
<MonkeyDust> georgeph  don't forget to read useful posts that are adressed to you
<georgeph> Alan...how do you report to ubuntu-bug blender
<riqdiiz> What is the equivalent of .bat extension in ubuntu?
<georgeph> Alan...some people would like to use free stereoscopic rendering
<simplew> yvesD: of course, thats why im asking about it
<llutz> riqdiiz: a shellscript
<simplew> yvesD: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1072519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1072519 in xorg (Ubuntu) "After upgrade to Quantal, Dell mouse stops working - Dell Latitude e6410" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<riqdiiz> Yes
<MonkeyDust> riqdiiz  i use a small custom script without extension
<llutz> riqdiiz: names/extension do say nothing about a file. a script can be named as anything. just make sure to use a correct shebang and make the script executable
<dildo> tes
<BehindPenguin> asd
<georgeph> Alan..i am fairly certain the blender failure is x related ...it seems to be a color issue
<georgeph> Alan...but some people would like to freely develop stereoscopic rendered stuff with free bullet physics for 3d vision games
<georgeph> Alan...and supertuxkart was making some elementary progress with bullet physics
<georgeph> Alan...although not stereoscopic rendered frames
<georgeph> Alan...yet
<riqdiiz> llutz: how do you make a script executable?
<llutz> riqdiiz: chmod +x file
<arabi> i dont want to dispaly " myname@computername " in terminal... i just wanna display $ instead of that anyone can help????
<riqdiiz> In ubuntu?
<llutz> riqdiiz: in any linux/unix
<Virunga> Do you know how to jump at the end of a file with Vi?
<llutz> arabi: export PS1="\$"   in your ~/.profile
<Pumpkin-_> Virunga: upper case G
<arabi> llutz where i want to type it
<riqdiiz> llutz: syntax for file x
<georgeph> quakeguy...what a name ...are you working on a free openarena
<Virunga> Pumpkin-_: thanks you!!
<Virunga> thank*
<arabi> llutz I didnt get you
<arabi> pls help
<yvesD> simplew: what does lsusb say, when the mouse works?
<arabi> i dont want to dispaly " myname@computername " in terminal... i just wanna display $ instead of that anyone can help????
<Pumpkin-_> arabi: llutz answered the question. You need to play with your PS1 variable (which controls your prompt).
<sumanth> how to install intel grahics driver  in ubuntu
<sumanth> how to install intel grahics driver  in ubuntu
<georgeph> sumanth...man that stuff is extremely difficult...it took many days to just install an old ati driver
<sumanth> geogreph, tell me how to install
<georgeph> sumanth...well manually remove all the x libs and binaries...and build the xfree tarballs from scratch
<sumanth> geogreph, next
<georgeph> sumanth...then it will build the right directories....and have some configuration tools and configuation files
<sumanth> geogreph, what are the configuration tools and configuation files
<riqdiiz> llutz: I thought chmod +x only changes permissions.
<llutz> riqdiiz: read "man chmod"
<georgeph> sumanth..xf86config....and the .conf file in /etc/X11...so the old drivers can talk to it and modify it properly
<sumanth> geogreph, there is no x11 conf
<MonkeyDust> riqdiiz  permission to execute, that is correct
<georgeph> sumanth...yes there is and the atidriver.sh modifies it properly
<georgeph> sumanth but the real problem is broken blender and broken supertuxkart
<Helio> Does anybody here have any idea where I could talk to mtron (the optimus guy) i need some help from him.
<pringlescan> Hello all, I'm trying to install Apache 2 on Ubuntu 12.04 and I get unmet dependencies. I've run all the standard apt-get commands (auto-remove, purge, update, upgrade, install -f) and I still cannot install Apache2. Any suggestions? I googled it...
<sumanth> georgeph, there is any ppa
<georgeph> sumanth...i dont' know about ppa stuff...that kind of packaging stuff i am not familiar with
<georgeph> sumanth...i can barely work with tarballs and debs
<Pici> pringlescan: can you pastebin the exact messages you're getting?
<sumanth> georgeph, can you tell  me how to install with deb package
<georgeph> sumanth....well no guarantees for cross os stuff...but you can try dpkg -i filename.deb
<georgeph> sumanth...sometimes it works
<pringlescan> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372611/
<georgeph> sumanth...but get the right debian files for your processor
<aristidesfl> hi
<sumanth> georgeph, where can i find deb packages for intell hd graphics
<georgeph> sumanth...oh i don't know..you would have to call intel and ask them about their hardware support
<pringlescan> I'm using precise in my sources.list I didn't change anything in there from vanilla Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<llutz> georgeph: please be helpful or stop your nonsense comments
<llutz> sumanth: what intel-chipset?
<sumanth> georgeph.., thanks dude
<aristidesfl> I've replaced the motherboard of my server, but now the network interface doesn't appear in ifconfig and it takes a while to boot with the message "Waiting for network configuration"
<aristidesfl> what should I do?
<georgeph> llutz...it is not nonsense..just facts
<Boreeas> pm-hibernate exits without error message, what can I do?
<pringlescan> Pici: it installed it as apache2.2 somehow even though I used apt-get install apache2 to install it, i could not run apt-get remove apache2 to remove it
<pringlescan> that seems like a bug to me
<Pici> pringlescan: What does apt-cache policy apache2-mpm-prefork say?
<BehindPenguin> test
<pringlescan> Installed: (none). Candidate: 2.2.22-1ubuntu1 Version Table: 2.2.22-1ubuntu1 and then it lists where the packages are coming from
<pringlescan> pici: i got it working, but I see a bunch of people having this issue in google, so it's rather odd, none of the solutions worked for me, I did have apache2.2 installed but I purged that, not sure how it got installed
<Pici> pringlescan: If you have precise-security and precise-updates enabled you shouldn't be having this issue.  I have both enabled here and I see the proper package versions fine (and apache is installed and working)
<sdasda> hi! is there any similar program for ubuntu like the "rawcopy"?
<MonkeyDust> sdasda  what does it do?
<Pumpkin-_> sdasda: don't know what rawcopy is, but it sounds a lot like what "dd" does. Check the manpage / google it and see if it what you need.
<v0lksman> anyone know how to create a swap partition in fdisk?  this version doesn't seem to let me!
<sdasda> HDD Raw Copy Tool is a utility for low-level, sector-by-sector hard disk duplication and image creation.
<llutz> v0lksman: create a new partition (n), set size etc., then change type (t) to 82
<Pumpkin-_> sdasda: yeah, that really sounds like dd
<v0lksman> llutz: thanks!  been a while!  :)
<sdasda> thanks
<v0lksman> http://dpaste.com/833825/  <-  still can't make them identical which is weird
<georgeph> sdasda...they are just trying to put norton out of business
<georgeph> sdasda...but it is none of my business
<MonkeyDust> sdasda  linux has dd if=blah of=blah    <-- input file/output file
<nibbler> v0lksman: you can use sfdisk to dump on one and write to another hd. or just copy everything with the tool of your chice (cp, dd, cat)
<sdasda> <georgeph> I can't really understand you. i was asking about dd, not about norton :)
<dan-mytt> anyone with experienc e of ssh
<sdasda> <MonkeyDust> thank you
<v0lksman> I think I'm going to rebuild.  This was supposed to build with the disks mirrored.
<georgeph> sdasda...well dd is a free version of norton ghost
<nibbler> lol
<georgeph> sdasda...so who will pay for norton's products
<avinash> hello
<nibbler> !ask | dan-mytt
<ubottu> dan-mytt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<boichev> avinash, hi
<dan-mytt> set up openssh- server on host and client on netbook can ssh across LAN but when i log in on an external internet connection(BT Openzone) and try to shh into the host the connection times out and nothing happens! i set port forawrding for the host on the router!! i allowed port 22 on firewall inbound and outbound for everyone but still no connection
<x7fffffff_> Hello there, ive got a question and i hope i am in the right channel...  on my newly installed 12.10 (x64) box im trying to install fglrx which installs just fine, however on reboot it automaticly sets a default resolution that my monitor cant handle which shuts off at that point leaving me blinded. On debian i'd edit that in [/etc/X11/xorg.conf] however on this version of ubuntu i dont find...
<x7fffffff_> ...that file. Any idea where that configuration/data is now stored?
<gy> channel
<sdasda> In fact I want to recover some data after formating... Do anyone know how to do it?
<sdasda> I've already tried testdisk, but no resoult...
<atlef> what about photorec
<MonkeyDust> !recover | sdasda maybe this is helpful
<ubottu> sdasda maybe this is helpful: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<boichev> x7fffffff_, look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Butcho> Anyone help with installing the nvidia driver? http://pastebin.com/fpy0u3Zx
<sdasda> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Toph2> my comuter hangs almost daily , running 12,04. Can someone direct me to a log that indicates what is happening, please?
<sdasda> Thank you,,, well it was an ntfs filesystem
<x7fffffff_> Thank you boichev, however installing isnt the issue, im trying to find out where the xorg configuration is stored on 12.10
<RamchandraApte> x7fffffff_: use locate command to search the entire filesystem instantly
<georgeph> sdasda well for woking with ntfs stuff.you can try backtrak5linux...it has some ntfs-3 stuff
<boichev> x7fffffff_, I think if there is no such file you just can make one
<sdasda> thanks
<RamchandraApte> boichev: no
<RamchandraApte> boichev: the config files are stored in a dir
<x7fffffff_> I tried making one but it doesnt get read... guessing its using a config file other than xorg.conf
<RamchandraApte> x7fffffff_: yes
<RamchandraApte> x7fffffff_: ubuntu uses a dir for the xorg config files
<boichev> RamchandraApte, x7fffffff_ my bad :)
<RamchandraApte> x7fffffff_: found it. it is at /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<peeps> i just upgraded to 12.10 and i can't get into gui now.  the login screen comes up but when i enter my password the screen flashes black for a second and then returns to login screen
<peeps> this is my Xorg.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372678
<Butcho> peeps, hit Ctrl-Alt-F1, log in, and delete the most recently created dotfiles
<micfan> O, some times it should be restart for login
<peeps> Butcho: dotfiles?
<RamchandraApte> peeps: (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<AR_> suck 3 anuses
<RamchandraApte> peeps: you have a problem with nvidia drivers. I don't know how to help with that as I always use intel HD graphics( they can play Doom 3 decently)
<x7fffffff_> Thanks but none of these configs hold any information to the Driver and Screen part of the xorg config
<RamchandraApte> x7fffffff_: what is your proble,?
<sdasda> Thank you. Do you think if ddrescue would work? I mean is it for restoring, or it just makes a copy of the disk?
<peeps> ok, i'll try reinstalling them i guess.  this crap seems to happen on every upgrade
<georgeph> Ramchandr...what about cube...cube2...cube assault does intel support the free stuff
<micfan> may close two display mode in bios
<x7fffffff_> [the driver isnt specified in the configs in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf]
<RamchandraApte> georgeph: ?
<RamchandraApte> georgeph: is uses open-source drivers
<x7fffffff_> my problem is that the default resolution isnt supported by my monitor and therefor needs to be changed in the config.
<georgeph> Ramchandra...have you tested the free cube 2 engines with your intel graphics
<Butcho> omg, they really need to set up a dependenct for nvidia-current to linux-source and linux-headers
<maxwel> i can put ubuntu in my lotop ?
<x7fffffff_> but the config is lost!
<Butcho> peeps, did that fix it?
<peeps> Butcho: i don't know what you mean dotfiles
<RamchandraApte> maxb: does it a dedicated graphics card?
<georgeph> Ramchand...but really people are getting tired of fps stuff....even third party shooters don't draw an audience anymore...not sure what the outcome will be for the new laura croft propietary stuff
<RamchandraApte> georgeph: at least my 3D gaming needs are satisfied by my integrated card :D
<Butcho> peeps, is there a .dmrc in your home dir
<georgeph> Ramchan...well see if the free cube engines work on your intel
<RamchandraApte> georgeph: pm me for further things
<georgeph> Ramchan...if you like that propietary doom stuff
<riqdiiz> If I want to open firefox and type in myaddress.com  and click enter then copy all the resulting contents of the page into tomboy notes.how do I use code to do all this withouthaving to click all those buttons?
<RamchandraApte> georgeph: doom is not propriatery
<peeps> Butcho: yeah
<Butcho> delete it
<x7fffffff_> thankyou...
<georgeph> Ramchand...yes it is....they upgraded to quake engine but still fps
<georgeph> Ramchan...but the cube engines are free
<peeps> Butcho: still the same problem
<Butcho> eh, restart maybe
<Butcho> or restart the X server
<mr_lou> I'm finding myself in need of buying some semi-great graphics-card, since my computer is too slow for semi-advanced video-editing. But I have bad experience with installing a graphicscard on a running Linux system, where as there'd be no problem if I'd install the graphicscard first and then install Linux.....   But I'd rather not have to install Ubuntu and all my programs all over again, so my question is; is there any particular graphicscar
<mr_lou> d I'll have more luck with on a running Ubuntu system?
<RamchandraApte> mr_lou: which graphics card do you currently have?
<mr_lou> RamchandraApte, Have no idea. Some not-so-spectacular onboard one.
<mr_lou> RamchandraApte, It's using Nvidia drivers though.
<escott> mr_lou, not sure how a graphics card is going to help that much with video editing
<RamchandraApte> mr_lou: my integrated Intel HD works quite well with Blender
<mr_lou> escott, Local computershop dude says it will.
<mr_lou> escott, What would you recommend then?
<Laedn> so as far as i understand, journalling only help if the system hangs up and bust be hard-resetted, or if the is a power outage. Is it really all that?
<RamchandraApte> mr_lou: more memory and a good CPU and a good GPU
<georgeph> Ramch...man you are lucky...the only way i currently have blender working is with nvidia on windows...but i would like to get it working with ati on linux
<mr_lou> RamchandraApte, My current one also works fine, except when I start adding various filters and whatnot on my videoclips, then it becomes slow.
<RamchandraApte> mr_lou: with what?
<mr_lou> RamchandraApte, I'm using Kdenlive.
<escott> mr_lou, yes the cards can accelerate decode, but.... that requires driver and program support and the drivers coming from AMD/NVIDIA have never been particularly good wrt those additional features so the programs were never written to take advantage of it
<RamchandraApte> mr_lou: when you are rendering it in the highest settings?
<mr_lou> RamchandraApte, No, just playing back in the program.
<escott> Laedn, yes
<RamchandraApte> mr_lou: give the output of lspci|grep VGA
<georgeph> Ramch...nobody cares about rendering for 50 inch plasma screens.... they care about free stereoscopic rendering for 3d vision
<mr_lou> RamchandraApte, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<sudaya> hi all how to auto mount ntfs drive with user but not root user
<MonkeyDust> sudaya  in /etc/fstab
<escott> sudaya, you can set uid,gid options in your fstab entry
<RamchandraApte> sudaya: I think there is an option to auto-mount drives.
<v0lksman> when I boot from a key with 12.04 I only see this little tiny blob in the lower left of the screen not the choose a language menu you should see...any ideas why?  I need that primary menu
<sudaya> escott: i have add UUID=E6FE79EBFE79B481	/media/System 	ntfs 	users,defaults 0 0 in fstab
<sudaya> escott: how to set uid
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<escott> sudaya, uid=1000,gid=1000 in the options
<Laedn> escott: could you please remember me which was the program to remove journaling on 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<sudaya> escott: uid=1000 means ??
<escott> Laedn, etunefs
<escott> sudaya, it makes 1000 the owner of the files in that folder
<Laedn> escott: thank you!
<sudaya> escott: thank you
<PrototypeX29A> don't the package openjdk-7-jdk and openjdk-7-jre include the binaries java and javac?
<PrototypeX29A> my eclipse doesn't run anymore and it looks like the binaries got removed, but installing jre and jdk doesn't help
<blackjack84_ang> prima  ti sposo poi ti rovino
<PrototypeX29A> if i try to run 'java' ubuntu recommends to install openjdk-7-jre-headless (and others) but it already IS installed
<Laedn> escott: sorry, have you any idea how i can run the command if the boot SSD is still mounted?
<PrototypeX29A> is there anythin broken with my packaging?
<escott> Laedn, livecd
<Laedn> escott: ok, so the change will remain? i'm not actually sure where it will store that value tho
<escott> Laedn, its stored in the superblock
<Laedn> escott: k great
<Guest34046> How to make my USB Bootable, and install windows on it? Because I'm trying too install Windows on one hard drive, and on the other one is THIS OS which is Ubuntu.
<Phryq> hey, is there a way to run fluxbox other than with "startx" ?
<lawltoad> anyone have any experience or read on af anyone installing linux on the lenovo ideapad yoga 13?
<Phryq> or alternatively, a way to add a regular user account to run startx?
<escott> Phryq, do you really want a "fluxbox" session. like really truly want no session manager
<escott> !ot | Guest34046
<ubottu> Guest34046: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest34046> ubottu: Okay =)
<Cong> hello!
<lotuspsychje> im looking to remove zeitgeist without messing up unity-desktop
<phunyguy_work> hey guys, I am trying to add Twitter as an online account in 12.10 and I am behind a firewall with SOCKS proxy via SSH tunnel.  google, facebook, and this IRC work good, but twitter will not do anything after I click the twitter button and then it wants me to authorize ubuntu to access my twitter account
<phunyguy_work> I just get an empty window
<lotuspsychje> phunguy_work:maybe twitter using an alternative port? try nmap yourself
<phunyguy_work> lotuspsychje: will nmap honor a socks proxy?
<lotuspsychje> phunguy_work:not sure, its worth a try
<phunyguy_work> It works on my laptop when at home, just not here at work.
<phunyguy_work> (behind the proxy)
<phunyguy_work> that leads me to believe there is an issue with the proxy implementation portion of twitter/gwibber
<phunyguy_work> or twitter/online accounts
<lotuspsychje> phunguy_work: is your problem something like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172032/when-adding-twitter-details-to-online-account-page-keeps-timing-out-before-i-ca
<phunyguy_work> lotuspsychje: no, when you click twitter, and it comes up with the window that you would normally enter your twitter username and password, nothing happens.  No login dialog.
<Laedn> escott: i'm wondering just a thing: how can i disable journalling on a ubuntu virtual machine?
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy_work:not sure then mate sorry
<phunyguy_work> lotuspsychje: also like I said, normally it works great when I am at home, but on this PC I am forced to proxy.  All other online accounts including this IRC chat via Empathy work great.  Just no twitter
<phunyguy_work> ok.
<llutz> Laedn: sudo tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sdXY           to turn journalling off, make a backup before
<Laedn> llutz: but i'm supposed to unmount the boot drive first. And how can i run a live on a VM guest?
<llutz> Laedn: just use the iso as boot-device
<amcsi_work> hi
<Laedn> llutz: sounds neart
<Laedn> s/neart/neat
<escott> Laedn, same answer. livecd
<amcsi_work> I mounted an ssh server with sshfs to some folder in /media, but my VPS failed which caused the ssh connection to terminate. Now I cannot unmount the sshfs, and also, linux hangs when I even do ls on /media. How do I fix this?
<escott> Laedn, of course it being virtual you just pass the virtualization system the iso and it will emulate the drive. so i guess its "virtual live cd"
<bdi> is there anything like dropbox i can use to enable users across different platforms to synchronize files via my server ?
<escott> diverdude, you want to run something internally?
<Laedn> escott: yeah sorry that was pretty obv. I'm a little bit slow today :(
<diverdude> escott, yeah
<llutz> bdi http://owncloud.org/
<OerHeks> bdi ubuntu-one ?
<leftist> fter you download jre how do you install it? i have so much difficulty with java in ubuntu...
<leftist> [11:30] [Error] after: Unknown command.
<sledges> please thumbs up for Jolla! GNU/Linux smartphone developer,reviving fun-rich MeeGo codebase/N9 experience! http://www.tosielamandiili.fi/peukutus.shtml (press Tyykaa under logo) - they need your votes to beat rival which gained 4k votes over 1 night :( poll closes soon & Jolla is presenting UI and SDK tomorrow at #slush12
<MonkeyDust> sledges  wrong channel
<sledges> apologies for spamming, but it looks appropriate
<llutz> spam never  is appropriate
<leftist> why am i always told i need to install java when i knnow it's installed?
<leftist> i just checked the control panel and it shows it installed.
<escott> leftist, probably not in your path
<sledges> for the sake of FOSS in our hands in the shape of a smartphone?
<phunyguy_work> sledges this is a support channel
<phunyguy_work> therefore spam is never appropriate
<escott> leftist, check update-alternatives to see what you have selected for your java,javac
<leftist> ok escott thanks
<leftist> btw i run 10.04 lts
<sledges> apologies, won't do this again
<marlic> ?
<phunyguy_work> for some reason I don't believe you.
<phunyguy_work> just a hunch.
<sledges> well this was my first time, apparently the last, seeing how it was welcomed/against the rules
<BluesKaj> sledges, just leave the baggage behind next time  :)
<leftist> what happened sledges? i love controversy  :D
<sledges> read up ;)
<bazhang> !ot | sledges leftist
<ubottu> sledges leftist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sledges> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> sledges, thats enough
<phunyguy_work> I suggest those guidelines get read, as they mention bot abuse.
<morgoth> hi
<morgoth> is there no qt3 support in kubuntu 12.10? or why was nethack-qt removed? im devastated, guys!
<phunyguy_work> morgoth, #kubuntu may be more appropriate if you can't find the answer here
<morgoth> phunyguy_work: thanks, ill check there
<morgoth> although i was pretty sure that they all use the same package repository, only with different packages to be installed by the installation media
<morgoth> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted
<phunyguy_work> morgoth: correct, but most users here are ubuntu, not Kubuntu, and even if the #kubuntu channel is slow, you will probably still get a faster answer there on a kubuntu related question
<phunyguy_work> morgoth: I wasnt saying you were wrong for asking, I was saying this may not be the best place to ask.
<BluesKaj> morgoth, is qt4 not working for you ?
<PrototypeX29A> it seems that i am missing /etc/alternatives/java completely, to my understanding it should be there after i have installed openjdk-7-jre
<morgoth> BluesKaj: it is working, but i figured the nethack-qt package used libqt3-mt, which is no longer available
<BluesKaj> ok morgoth , I'm not familiar with nethack-qt
<Phryq> <escott>, yes I do
<Phryq> I want to run only fluxbox, with maybe a file manager like nautilus
<escott> Phryq, in that case i guess create an Xsession file in /etc/X11
<phunyguy_work> I stand corrected, but BluesKaj, you ARE in the #kubuntu channel, no?
<phunyguy_work> :P
<Walex> Phryq: 'nautilus' will most likely pull in most of GNOME as a side effect
<grendal_prime> ok
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, yes I am
<Riddell> morgoth: yes it's been removed because qt 3 has been removed, bugs.debian.org/604363
<phunyguy_work> another one in the #kubuntu channel.
<morgoth> Riddell: then this is the time to get involved, as soon as i manage to build the qt4 version. :S
<morgoth> Riddell: thanks
<phunyguy_work> ok I'm done for now.  I need to ask my question again I think, I can't get Twitter to give me a login screen via online-accounts when behind a proxy.
<phunyguy_work> and come to think of it, Gwibber itself gives me no content even though facebook maps.
<phunyguy_work> I am chatting with you on IRC via the proxy and empathy
<ChristopherAlan> I'm running Ubuntu on a powermac g5,
<ChristopherAlan> runs good,  anyone think I will have any problems with booting & grub
<ChristopherAlan> if I install multiple distro's to my machine ?
<teratoma> so i can connect to my work's Microsoft PPTP VPN , in the graphical interface ( I guess its network manager ).  how can i do this from the command line ?
<llutz> teratoma: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57339/connect-disconnect-from-vpn-from-the-command-line
<killer> how do i re-partition my btrfs  partition(seperate for keeping data only)...in precise
<escott> killer, repartition meaning?
<theadmin> teratoma: Use "pptpsetup" to configure the connection and "pon connection-name" to connect.
<llutz> teratoma: and you want to ask your it-profs why they still use pptp...
<escott> !ppc | ChristopherAlan
<ubottu> ChristopherAlan: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<killer> ok ......i did n't make it clear enough, i mean i want to resize it ....(shrink it):escott
<escott> ChristopherAlan, i realize thats probably not helpful
<teratoma> thanks.  i have no control over the terrible VPN!
<escott> killer, then you need to use the btrfs tools to shrink the filesystem first, then you can shrink the partition
<ChristopherAlan> it's okay hah
<mllie> How do I do to automount some usb hdds? To mount them now I do like this:  mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/usb0 -o uid=martin
<escott> !fstab | mllie
<ubottu> mllie: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<killer> i have installed btrfs-tools but still can't resize it : escott
<ChristopherAlan> I've just read about people with problems, so I cast a lure seeing if anyone had some personal insight on it in here,  thanks
<mllie> escott: yes, but I don't know how to write it correctly there. The mount-command workds
<mllie> escott: but I want to be able to plug them in after boot also for example
<escott> ChristopherAlan, im just not sure how many people here are going to have a ppc system much less have multiple distros on it
<ChristopherAlan> I understood it was a long shot
<marlic> !
<escott> mllie, (a) you need to use blkid to identify the proper UUID
<mllie> escott: blkid?
<escott> mllie, then it will be roughly "UUID /media/usb0 ntfs uid=1000 0 0"
<escott> !uuid | mllie
<ubottu> mllie: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mllie> escott: I see
<MrELusiveness> hmmm
<MrELusiveness> iam currently using 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<MrELusiveness> is it worth moving up to 12.10?
<mllie> escott: something like this? 8AE8FF55E8FF3E4F        /media/usb0     ntfs    uid=martin      0       0
<theadmin> MrELusiveness: Depends on your purposes. If you require stability and support, then probably not. If you want new features, sure. I myself am waiting for 14.04
<MrELusiveness> iam concerned about better operation with wine
<escott> !ntfs | mllie also check this. you probably want to setup the ntfs-3g driver not the in kernel driver, and i dont know what that looks like in fstab
<ubottu> mllie also check this. you probably want to setup the ntfs-3g driver not the in kernel driver, and i dont know what that looks like in fstab: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mllie> escott: in fstab
<MrELusiveness> 14.04?
<mllie> escott: I just need read-access :)
<escott> mllie, you shouldn't say "martin" in fstab. it might work but we usually put numbers in fstab
<mllie> escott: how do I get the uid?
<escott> mllie, also consider setting gid, and noexec
<escott> mllie, "id"
<MrELusiveness> well sometime in april 2013 support will end for 12.04 i read
<bazhang> MrELusiveness, thats not correct
<mllie> escott: better like this? 8AE8FF55E8FF3E4F        /media/usb0     ntfs    uid=1000,gid=1000,noexec        0       0
<bazhang> it's FIVE years MrELusiveness
<MrELusiveness> that was froma  public ubuntu blog
<theadmin> mllie: No, more of: UUID=8AE8FF55E8FF3E4F /media/usb0 ntfs-3g user,users,nofail,mode=0777 0 0
<MrELusiveness> ok cool
<bazhang> MrELusiveness, 10.04 is in 2013
<MrELusiveness> now if only the wine packages could get a update :D
<mllie> theadmin: I don't need write-access and then don't want to install ntfs-3g :)
<bazhang> MrELusiveness, #winehq for their repo
<MrELusiveness> oh then someone must have confused 12.10 with 12.04
<MrELusiveness> yeah i know
<theadmin> mllie: Oh, okay, then: UUID=whatever /media/usb0 ntfs defaults,nofail 0 0
<MrELusiveness> i was in the winehq channle all this last week
<axgb123> I have an internet problem on ubuntu. sometimes it works, sometimes it does not. I dont know why. I am dual boot 12.10 and win7. What should i do?
<bazhang> MrELusiveness, no, 12.10 is 18 months
<mllie> theadmin: what is nofail?
<theadmin> mllie: The "nofail" is necessary to prevent errors if the device isn't present on bootup, judging by "usb0" I suppose you want that.
<bazhang> axgb123, wifi?
<mllie> theadmin: correct. And that will be accessable when plugged in then?
<MrELusiveness> being dual boot wont affect your internet connection
<theadmin> mllie: Yeah
<axgb123> yes wifi. ethernet works fine but this is wifi im talking about
<escott> theadmin, mllie wants it automounted on boot for "martin" not sure users is going to know who the correct owner is
<bazhang> !wifi | axgb123
<ubottu> axgb123: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<axgb123> our house (unfortunatly) is done with wifi
<MrELusiveness> drivers can be the problem
<mllie> theadmin: is it mounted as martin in this case then?
<escott> theadmin, if you set it to 777 that i opens it up. perhaps thats satisfactory to mllie
<axgb123> someone said that something on windows will fix it. i changed that setting and nothing happened.
<theadmin> mllie: Who cares what the owner is if the access is read-only anyway? Won't matter.
<MrELusiveness> yeah alot of the chepa notebooks that came out have not the best wifi installed but ubuntu works with a bunch
<axgb123> and it sometimes  works, sometimes doesn't so that shows that drivers are not the problem
<MrELusiveness> err cheap notebooks
<mllie> theadmin: well, it does. At least when I did mount with mount-command it was only the owner that did get read-access
<axgb123> also this is a desktop computer and also i tried Wicd and the same problem was the case
<theadmin> mllie: If necessary, though, run "id -u martin" and find the UID, then add "uid=1000" to the options, where 1000 is the number you get
<mllie> theadmin: shall I do ,ro as well? because rw is default?
<theadmin> mllie: The "ntfs" driver doesn't support read-write access so that does nothing\
<escott> mllie, the selected driver doesn't do writes so the ro is redundant but its no harm to add it
<axgb123> but, for some reason, if i reboot into windows then reboot into ubuntu it starts working again. Very strange
<escott> mllie, makes your fstab more explicit which is good
<leftist> really strange escott but i was able to get java to work with firefox and the really odd thing is that i was shown the routine for it on googles dev portal and yet they didnt have anything for chrome of which i use so i used firefox. i'm startinng to have seconnd thhoughts about chrome in general for any os to be honest. but i'm good! Thanks!
<MrELusiveness> a reboot does tend to fix things alone
<mllie> escott: theadmin: like this? UUID=8AE8FF55E8FF3E4F   /media/usb0     ntfs    defaults,uid=1000,ro,nofail     0       0
<theadmin> mllie: Yeah that looks about right
<axgb123> no, it only works if i boot into windows then reboot into ubuntu. I have tried both and only the first works
<theadmin> mllie: Make sure you *are* id 1000 though with the command I gave (id -u martin)
<mllie> theadmin: sweet. How do I test it without reboot?
<MrELusiveness> cold boots
<mllie> theadmin: it is 1000
<theadmin> mllie: Well, to test it you can run "sudo mount -a"
<MrELusiveness> reset alot of stuff
<mllie> theadmin: first umount /media/usb0?
<MrELusiveness> like total shutdown
<theadmin> mllie: Well, yes
<escott> mllie, you can customize till your eyes bleed. im sure that is adequate. i would probably throw gid=1000 and noexec on it
<theadmin> escott: The gid for the "users" group on ubuntu is 1000? That's a weird choice...
<MrELusiveness> but sounds like a driver/hardware issue
<theadmin> Oh wait, ubuntu doesn't have "users"
<mllie> theadmin: escott well, some errors. I gtg, brb!
<axgb123> but it also does not work with wicd so how can it be drivers
<escott> theadmin, no the "martin" group. i don't have a users group
<datruth> Is there something betterthan virtualbox it seems to be the main cause of freezing and locking up my kubuntu system
<axgb123> either when i boot up it works with both wicd and default network manager, or it works with neither. SO it cant be a drivers problem
<MrELusiveness> ive seen driver that were ment for the hardware not always work right
<escott> theadmin, mostly i dont like files that are owned by "joe:root"
<axgb123> what should i try doing. ive tried almost everything but ive always had this same problem
<MrELusiveness> then theres always that chance that the hardware is acting up
<theadmin> escott: That's honestly a weird choice, most distros I know have a "users" group where pretty much every user who can log in gets added. Having separate groups for every user kind of nullifies the purpose of the group permission bit on files in your $HOME
<MrELusiveness> WHAT? card that go bad? no way
<axgb123> but it works almost perfectly on winows 7 when it ius booted into
<escott> theadmin, i understand the point of it. just saying i dont have a users group, and AFAIK ubuntu has never by default had one
<andygraybeal> is it possible to only use a touchscreen with ubuntu?  (like if i select an entry box it will popup with an onscreen keyboard?)
<MrELusiveness> windows works with the hardware diffrently too
<axgb123> its a tplink and it has an atheros chipset
<theadmin> escott: Yeah I know, just rambling, forgot it doesn't, sorry
<escott> theadmin, rather it has one but people aren't added to it automatically. its id 100
<vivid> andygraybeal, yes its possible, the onscreen keyboard is called onboard
<MrELusiveness> its best to go with hardware that share's dev info with open source developers
<andygraybeal> vivid, how do i configure this?
<axgb123> what should i do? im not expert. ive tried all sorts of crazy things to try and get it to work
<MrELusiveness> hello again Vivid
<theadmin> axgb123: Is ath9k loaded?
<axgb123> what do it do? sudo apt-get install ath9k?
<axgb123> i dont know if it is installed or loaded
<axgb123> or whatever
<v0lksman> anyone know if it's possible to convert a single drive system into a software RAID1 ?
<theadmin> axgb123: Eh, no, just check if it's loaded: lsmod | grep ath
<vivid> andygraybeal, i dont know, you may have to do some research
<MrELusiveness> check to see if the are other drivers to choose from for that hardware
<andygraybeal> vivid, thank you!
<axgb123> im on ubuntu, and it just happens to be working now, as i said it sometimes does and sometimes does not
<MrELusiveness> ubuntu gives me options for other drivers for my video card for example
<theadmin> axgb123: Sounds sort of random, I dunno. Try updating your system, may be a bug that's fixed in a new release
<theadmin> s/release/package versions/gi
<axgb123> theadmin: ive updated, ive coped with the problem since about 11.10 when i started using ubuntu *A lot*
<MrELusiveness> sometimes it will show a icon at the top of the screen for optional drivers
<axgb123> this is what came out of the terminal :ath9k                 131308  0  mac80211              539908  1 ath9k ath9k_common           14055  1 ath9k ath9k_hw              395218  2 ath9k,ath9k_common ath                    23827  3 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw cfg80211              206566  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath
<MrELusiveness> or you can find the link in the system settings
<theadmin> axgb123: Hm, looks good to me... But then again it *is* working now so that's no surprise
<MrELusiveness> did you go 32bit or 64bit with your ubuntu install?
<escott> v0lksman, easily
<MrELusiveness> axgb123
<axgb123> i will get onto the irc on my laptop so i can chat while rebooting and whatever
<MrELusiveness> i wonder what brand of hardware is it that the ath9k covers?
<axgb1234> im axgb123 but on my laptop as i think the thing requires me to have a new nickname each time.
<theadmin> MrELusiveness: Atheros, as the name suggests.
<MrELusiveness> oh ok wasnt sure
<axgb1234> i am "axgb123" but on my laptop. i think the thing requires me to have a new nickname each time.
<theadmin> Easier to guess than say "fglrx"
<axgb123> ive gone over to my laptop as axgb1234
<axgb1234> shall i get the internet to not work and do what you say
<MrELusiveness> if its working leave it alone lol
<v0lksman> escott: docs?
<axgb1234> no, i mean reboot and see if it stops working as it normally does in my experience
<escott> v0lksman, just search for "convert to mdadm RAID1"
<MrELusiveness> if you are going to reboot it, try full shut down
<axgb1234> ok. thats a good idea
<MrELusiveness> that might be key
<axgb1234> i will try that
<devilirium> Hello, is there a little application to download needed dependencies on every ./configure ?
<axgb1234> yes. that sounds right to me
<axgb1234> i will just try that now
<SolarisBoy> devilirium: nice idea if not =)
<MrELusiveness> windows might be resetting the hardware so a shut down might do the same
<georgeph> man i am really tired...whats up with this uefi stuff..and ubuntu wanting the redhat kernel patches...but even if they get them they will not get the keys
<axgb1234> it is shutting down now
<bazhang> !ot | georgeph
<ubottu> georgeph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<georgeph> is this the end of all linux distros except redhat
<bazhang> georgeph, thats enough
<axgb1234> its starting up now
<MrELusiveness> hardly geogeph
<bazhang> MrELusiveness, lets move on please
<MrELusiveness> ??
<axgb1234> ive started up and it shows the animation for connecting and it shows that for ever
<MrELusiveness> give it time axg1234
<MrELusiveness> wifi can be slow and or picky
<axgb1234> and it will show that until i boot into windows then into ubuntu again, i predict
<MrELusiveness> do you ahve a switch ont he notebook that turns on and off the wifi?
<axgb1234> it is a desktop pc
<MrELusiveness> ohh
<axgb1234> it seems the situation is that it needs to have been a restart from windows to work.
<MrELusiveness> i saw you say laptop before
<morgoth> I DID IT :D
<axgb1234> no im chatting on the laptop so i can restart on the desktop without interruptions to the chat
<morgoth> sorry. i compiled nethack for qt4
<axgb1234> the laptop is also dual boot and it works 100% perfectly
<morgoth> now i am going to find that guy who ported it, and kill him.
<MrELusiveness> iam going to say it has to do with the hardware and the driver
<theadmin> morgoth: Why do you even need a Qt version, what's wrong with nethack-x11?
<MrELusiveness> the fact you run a dual boot should not mean anything
<axgb1234> but how it works has a direct relationship with whether i have just been into windows or not
<morgoth> theadmin: i like the qt version better, and im a man of habits.
<axgb1234> * i mean whether it works
<huevolin1990> hello, i need help at consulting for a crash, but it is about hardware, not software
<MrELusiveness> because of how windows activates stuff at boot up
<theadmin> huevolin1990: There is ##hardware for hardware-specific questions.
<huevolin1990> oh thanks :P
<axgb1234> does winows sort of 'start up' the wireless card and ubuntu not, so do i need a driver that 'starts up' the card properly
<axgb1234> *winows
<axgb1234> *windows
<MrELusiveness> do you have a different wifi card you could try in that pc? axgb1234
<temp> hello guys, does anyone know how to compile vhdl code with ghdl on a ubuntu 64-bit
<georgeph> temp are you trying to design hardware stuff
<axgb1234> a few years ago, for some reason i had a 32bit install so i tried an old 32bit wireless card i have. and that did not work. it did the same. now its 64bit
<axgb1234> and i think *im not certain* that 32bit is incompatible with 64bit
<MrELusiveness> most of the wifi cards you see in walmart work perfectly
<axgb1234> i live in the united kingdom walmart does not exist there
<MrELusiveness> doh lol
<Lorra> Hey everybody, I've got a usb stick with write protect on (no hardware switch) and I'm unable to format it, how should I do to format it?
<georgeph> axgb1234...you are lucky...wallmarket has put many small business here out of business and added to massive unemployment
<MrELusiveness> heh
<theadmin> Lorra: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1 # Or something like that.
<axgb1234> this wireless card. i think came from totenam court road, when the computer was being built and there was a little panic with the wireless card being forgotten and bought from there
<axgb1234> i dont live in the us so i dont realy know about walmart. all i know is that it is a shop
<temp> georgeph: well not really, for now,I'm trying to test some of the vhdl code I have seen in a book I'm reading; I intead working on something hardware later though.
<MrELusiveness> axgb1234 my thought was if you could a newer card 3com or something else as in a brand
<MrELusiveness> err diffrent brand
<georgeph> axgb1234...well they are big and have monopsony power...and have wiped out many small businesses that could not compete with their low prices
<Lorra> theadmin: done already, says it can't open the device 'cause it's read-only
<theadmin> Lorra: Oh, so it's hardware-protected... um... I dunno honestly if there's no switch
<temp> georgeph: any guidance?
<axgb1234> is the only option you think will work to buy a new one? the problem was that the card only works if i restarted from windows into ubuntu
<MrELusiveness> axgd1234 if it keeps giving you problems then a new card might be the better choice
<axgb1234> i would rather not get a new one
<axgb1234> would that definitely solve it
<axgb1234> can you give me a link to one on amazon uk which will definitely work
<MrELusiveness> if you were to get a new card i would say that your chances of support by both os's would be better and not only that, but you wouldnt have to worry about a old card going bad
<MrELusiveness> theres always that chance
<axgb1234> when the card was bought, no concideration was put into linux
<axgb1234> linux was later
<MrELusiveness> thats why its a good idea to research before buying
<axgb1234> so should i research then buy another
<uabn93> does anyone know a workaround for installer crashes? i filed a bug but it looks like a lot of them get ignored
<MrELusiveness> google it is for free
<MrELusiveness> :D
<MrELusiveness> i would
<axgb1234> because it says on a ubuntu database that my model of card works perfectly
<MrELusiveness> compare to what the support list says for ubuntu
<MrELusiveness> windows will alway cover more but checking with the support info for ubuntu you cant go wrong
<uabn93> i really want to get this system installed
<DaBas> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my brand new setup with SSD but I noticed that the unpacking (DPKG) takes ages to be completed. On my mechanical hard disk the setup is completed in 20 minutes, on the SSD it takes more than 2hours. I configured the discard,noatime in /etc/fstab (ext4 filesystem). Anyone an idea?
<MrELusiveness> slow ssd? dabas
<MrELusiveness> theres a lot of cheap SSD's out there
<DaBas> MrELusiveness: I did not bought the fasted ssd, but compared 2hours compared to a 20 minutes is to much
<axgb1234> go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link and do ctrl + f and type TL-WN951N
<MrELusiveness> well its buyer beware
<escott> DaBas, have you tried without "discard"
<axgb1234> try that and as you will see it says that it works and is tested (but only with some old versions
<MrELusiveness> sounds limited
<DaBas> escott: Yes, when it is installed vanilla, I excecuted the command sudo fstime / -v and i set the discard,noatim in /Etc/fstab
<uabn93> do you think switching to 12.04 will fix it?
<axgb1234> what do you mean sounds limited
<datruth> I'm on 12.04 if I do an apt-get dist-upgrade will that bring me to 12.10?
<MrELusiveness> if it only works with some older versions
<axgb1234> go check it
<Aquilas> exit
<MrELusiveness> well if you looked it up you should know
<uabn93> i think its the version of ubiquity on 12.10 that's giving me problems
<axgb1234> surely they wont make the drivers worse in the new version
<bazhang> datruth, dist-upgrade does NOT change versions
<DaBas> MrELusiveness: yesterday I installed fedora 17 on the desktop and the ssd is working pretty fast (faster the mechanical) It's like that dpkg is taken to much tme
<axgb1234> it says TL-WN951N  Atheros  ath9k  ?  Yes  Yes. Tested on Ubuntu 9.04, 9.10, 10.04  IEEE 802.11n does not work with 11.04. High Packet loss. Works fine in Wireless G. I believe this is a kernel/driver issue  2011-07-25
<datruth> Ok then
<MrELusiveness> DaBas is that SSD listed in the supported hardware?
<DaBas> MrELusiveness: will check is immediately
<escott> DaBas, and it was also slow without discard?
<axgb1234> dabas is the SSD manufactured by OCZ and does it contain a sandforce controller
<MrELusiveness> axgb1234 it looks like you could do better with a diffrent card then
<uabn93> how do i troubleshoot installer crashes?
<uabn93> anyone?
<cordyceps> where does VLC save bookmarks, if it does?
<DaBas> axgb1234: No is doesn't change a thing ...
<axgb1234> shall i do that
<MrELusiveness> YES
<MrELusiveness> get a new card and solve your headache
<escott> DaBas, i would certainly disable discard, and then i would check your alignment and blocksize
<axgb1234> DaBas OCZ SSD drives have a very bad reputation for failing and working badly. My brother put his university coursework on an OCZ drive and lost a load of ti
<cordyceps> where does VLC save bookmarks, if it does?
<axgb1234> anyway i will get a new card which is definitely compatible
<DaBas> axgb1234: I bought the crucial v4 3GB/s 128GB
<MrELusiveness> DaBas yeah SSD drives are no where near replacing a regular harddrive just yet
<uabn93> ssds have a greater fail rate than hdds in some cases
<MrELusiveness> even usb sticks do to
<MrELusiveness> er too
<temp> please guys, I'm still waiting. Does anyone have any information on compiling vhdl codes using ghdl on ubuntu 64 bit. The code looks OK; a basic hello World Program but it does not compile
<axgb1234> no, its not a sandforce chipset and it is not OCZ so i dont know
<wolverin> ciao
<mllie> theadmin: [240047.064814] NTFS-fs error (device sdc1): parse_options(): Unrecognized mount option nofail.
<wolverin> !list
<ubottu> wolverin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DaBas> uabn93: MrELusiveness: Yep but why is Fedora running like a train and ubuntu as a turtle
<compdoc> DaBas, I have 4 OCZ drives. The only problem they have is when the PC sleeps or hibernates. They have released firmware updates for that, but these days I just dont use them in PCs that sleep to be safe
<MrELusiveness> probly difffrent driver
<theadmin> mllie: Hm, must be specific to some UNIX filesystems. Okay, remove that then
<exarkun> I can't seem to install python-pyopencl, http://codepad.org/R4dhmmAE
<DaBas> compdoc: Do I need to make attention how to partition the drive ? I have 16GB ram but specifies 4GB of swap in the beginning of the driver, rest is / for data
<MrELusiveness> fedora being redhat and ubuntu being debian two diffrent linux distros for sure
<mllie> theadmin: what will happen if I try to access /media/usb0 if the disk is removed?
<MrELusiveness> DaBas what ver of ubuntu?
<uabn93> guess ill come back later
<DaBas> 12.04 and 12.10
<DaBas> but I prefer 12.04
<MrELusiveness> both?
<MrELusiveness> did you do a fresh install of 12.04?
<compdoc> DaBas, if you allow the OS or gparted to partition, it will be correct. As long as its a current OS. I think Ubuntu 11.10 on up, or windows 7 on up
<theadmin> mllie: Well, you'll get an empty folder, but you'll also get a warning on bootup, shouldn't be a big deal, just minor annoyance
<MrELusiveness> DaBas ive always thought that a fresh install is better than a upgrade
<trash_> hello punx
<DaBas> MrELusiveness: yes it is fresh installed
<DaBas> both versions
<mllie> theadmin: I see!
<compdoc> DaBas, be sure to update the ssd drive's fireware
<compdoc> firmware
<morphias> hello my fello linux fellows
<MrELusiveness> well DaBas if you are not sure about the make and what controller this ssd has then that could be a problem
<SierraAR> I've got gparted installed and running now on 12.04, curious what the /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 partitions are for (There's about 4GB for each)
<MrELusiveness> knowing what your hardware is can be important
<DaBas> compdoc: I think they didn't release a firmware upgrade for this SSD ...
<compdoc> all OCZ drives have them, as far as I know
<MrELusiveness> is there a model # ont he drive?
<DaBas> MrELusiveness: Will check it
<MrELusiveness> k
<Twisty> how can I cut a file to the last 10 lines? outputting tail back to the same file empties the file. can I do this without copying to another file first?
<exarkun> On Quantal, I can't install python-pyopencl.  apt-get complains that "opencl-icd" is uninstallable: <http://codepad.org/R4dhmmAE>.  How do I get opencl-icd?  Or how do I get past that to be able to have a working python-pyopencl?
<mllie> theadmin: well, now when first booting and then insert the hdd. /media/usb0 is still empty?
<theadmin> mllie: Oh that's odd.
<erictr1ck> man, i really wished we could move the unity launcher to the bottom of the screen. i always like it on the left, but now that i have 2 monitors its pretty annoying.
<DaBas> MrELusiveness: On the top of the drive there is no label, but this is the site: http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=CT128V4SSD2
<theadmin> mllie: What does "sudo mount /media/usb0" report?
<MrELusiveness> nothing on the drive its self?
<MrELusiveness> nothing stamped or printed?
<mllie> theadmin: now it reads correctly
<mllie> theadmin: I got two disks. The other one's folder is still empty tho
<MrELusiveness> DaBas if there is nothing to identify the drive on the outside, it could be anything.
<MrELusiveness> you could see how fedora see it as far as what the device name or driver its using
<invariant> How do I enable pdo_pgsql to work with Apache2 and PHP5?
<DaBas> Maybe at the bottom of the drive, but it is currently mounted with screws in the bottom of the case  (antec case) ...
<invariant> I don't quite understand why just installing it isn't enough either.
<MrELusiveness> DaBas figuring out what that drive is will help
<mllie> theadmin: any idea?
<DaBas> Ok I will give it a try this evening
<QS81> can anyone help me with upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10? I'm getting a held dependency error but there are no broken packages when I scan with synaptic.
<theadmin> mllie: Not really :(
<DaBas> MrELusiveness: thx for help already
<MrELusiveness> np
<DaBas> compdoc: Thx for help already
<compdoc> good luck
<bincp> anyone using ubuntu with openvpn connection?
<mllie> escott: maybe you have any idea?
<bincp> Iḿ having an issue with connecting to my VPN at home from my laptop here at work. It has all the information, keys and such, I know vpn works as it works fine from MS side.
<MrELusiveness> if you have a flash drive that has a hardware write protect enabled with out a switch to turn it off then i think you should hit it very hard with a hammer
<c0dr> .
<gandhijee_> hello.  are there any EGL libs for ubuntu 10.04
<gandhijee_> please do
<_Bier> hello i was wondering if there is a way to move the dock to the bottom in ubuntu 12.10 64bit?
<gandhijee_> please don't start with ubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported.  i know this already.  i just want to know if there are any EGL libs for ubuntu 10.04
<peepsalot> i just upgraded to 12.10 and using cinnamon desktop and i can't lock my screen
<peepsalot> there is a menu item that says lock screen and clicking it does nothing
<peepsalot> also it is syupposed to lock when the screen is turned off from being idle, but it wakes up without prompting for a password
<MrELusiveness> 12.10 from what i understand is not 100% stable correct me if iam wrong
<xangua> peepsalot: cinnamon isn't supported here, try the mint channel
<vahnx> is there any way to get back the compiz burn effect in 12.10?
<gustav__> What's mint?
<MrELusiveness> he probly ment linux mint distro
<gustav__> Is it fresh?
<gustav__> So it's the same as Ubuntu+
<gustav__> ?
<gustav__> Do the ops run mint? Or Ubuntu?
<MrELusiveness> its just another distro no its not unbuntu
<OerHeks> gustav__, no, it is an old gnome2 fork. but gnome is dead.
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<john__> I need to connect to a second computer. Nothing works.. Hel!
<invariant> OerHeks, it's not dead when people maintain it.
<invariant> OerHeks, it's just that the original people don't support it.
<john__> It is connected with a second ethernet card
<bincp> Iḿ having an issue with connecting to my VPN at home from my laptop here at work. It has all the information, keys and such, I know vpn works as it works fine from MS side.
<unrar> hi
<utu-san> john__: connect both pc to a switch and then use openssh
<john__> The first car is fine I am getting no throughput throght the second I installed today
<webnet> quick question. anyone know if there is a package i can install for additional webcam drivers that dont come in the release itself?
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<john__> utu-san, I can swich between both with a swith
<MrELusiveness> webnet umm generic ones perhaps?
<pikaciu> john__ : ifconfig ?
<john__> utu-san, I have belkin swich which swiches keyboard, mouse, screen and sound from one machine to the other with  press of a button
<webnet> MrELusiveness possibly? im not really sure my Acer aspire webcam hasnt worked since 10.10 but i never really needed it until now since i installed skype. it used to though so im assuming a package was removed that enabled it
<utu-san> john__: I'm talking about as network switch, like a router
<MrELusiveness> webnet the best you can do is see if its listed in suported hardware
<john__> utu-san, it is a unshielede twisted pair
<john__> utu-san, shouldn't need a router
<MrELusiveness> sometimes a alternate or generic drive can work
<MrELusiveness> er driver
<MrELusiveness> webnet is this a standalone cam or a notebook cam?
<webnet> MrELusiveness i looked for it. my model isnt shown as supported, but the actual hardware webcam is the same as the  AspireOne netbook which IS supported. perhaps i have a hardware error and not a software one :/
<webnet> its a notebook cma
<webnet> *cam
<MrELusiveness> yeah when it comes to notebooks, it can be a pain
<MrELusiveness> you would have better luck with a universal usb one
<webnet> i fugured as much
<webnet> i bought one for my desktop. guess ill just have to transfer it back and forth. lol
<MrELusiveness> but looking up hard supprt of the notebook might bring you more info
<john__> utu-san, syour comment?
<MrELusiveness> my insipre dell notebook reciently got support for its built in wifi now it rocks
<john__> utu-san, a web page, something?
<john__> utu-san, I have been trying all day and I am still nowhere..
<MrELusiveness> acer stuff always scares me
<Spr1ng> I've been impressed with the quality of their hardware over recent years.  Also, their customer service is amazing.
<v0lksman> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<MrELusiveness> specialy if it says acer on the notebook anywhere :D
<v0lksman> following that to convert a system.  Lost at the Grub2 part
<v0lksman> do I need to do anything?
<v0lksman> insmod mdraid
<v0lksman> I thought grub2 was pretty automagic
<MrELusiveness> Dude its a dell   yeah that sounds better
<MrELusiveness> heh
<delac> I always seem to get some terminal output when I log out. Any way to prevent that and just show  the dots?
<MrELusiveness> or Dude its a Asus
<dtigue> I just got a free Core I7, with an ASUS mother board, and 3 gigs of RAM. I'm so happy
<MrELusiveness> that is cool
<MrELusiveness> cant beat free
<dtigue> MrELusiveness: A customer of ours asked us to recycle the machine cause they didn't want to spend the money to replace the graphics card
<MrELusiveness> LOL
<_Bier> how do i hide the dock? ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<MrELusiveness> i would be like THANK YOU
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MrELusiveness> please come again
<bazhang> lets get back on topic Please
<xangua> _Bier: in the Apearance settings you can set it to hide
<_Bier> yeah auto hide, but not completely gone?
<dtigue> _Bier: right click on the background and select to change background, then select the 'behavior' tab
<v0lksman> any grub2 love on adding raid support?
<_Bier> dtigue: but that only says auto hide, i mean really hide?
<dtigue> _Bier: from there you just need to turn on auto hide
<_Bier> or is that impossible
<MrELusiveness> Vivid I am wondering if the porblems ive been having with ubuntu and wine isnt something that just related to the game i was trying to run. I dont tink my ubuntu install is corrupted or loaded up. is there way to check the health of a ubuntu install?
<dtigue> what do you mean "really" hide?\
<_Bier> i can put it on really low and that works
<bazhang> MrELusiveness, checked the appdb?
<MrELusiveness> yeah
<dtigue> _Bier: yea also my wife sets the reveal location to the top left hand corner
<MrELusiveness> they are behind on patches
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org MrELusiveness
<MrELusiveness> i know that
<bazhang> help in #winehq MrELusiveness
<MrELusiveness> what i need to knwo is if there is a way to check the health of a current ubuntu install
<MrELusiveness> no not help with wine
<MrELusiveness> help with ubuntu
<TommehM> Music is refusing to play on every single player I try, it just sticks at 0:00
<MrELusiveness> do you have all cdecs installed that are needed?
<MrELusiveness> codecs
<dtigue> TommehM: what kind of music file are you trying to play, and have you installed the codecs to play it ?
<TommehM> I have tried .mp3 and .flac
<TommehM> I used to be able to play them.
<MrELusiveness> on ubuntu software center TommehM try installing ubuntu restricted extras
<TommehM> Okay.
<dtigue> TommehM: I bet you need the codecs installed. Try running 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<MrELusiveness> or search for codec on there
<MrELusiveness> its comes up either way
<webnet> MrELusiveness yeah i hear you on Acer stuff. haha i only bought mine cause the price was right $200 because it was a display case model. :D behind glass its whole like but no packaging / manual or win7 recovery CD so i was like cant pass tht up :D
<MrELusiveness> right
<MrELusiveness> :)
<dtigue> TommehM: I'm not sure but you may also need to install non-free-codecs, in a terminal try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs'
<webnet> im really considering one of those System76 Machines Next
<webnet> they look super nice :D
<dtigue> webnet: System76 has some beautiful machines
<webnet> so expensive tho dtigue :X
<cloudrf> xeoma wont load
<PowerTux> hi, i send 2 printers job, it delayed 10 seconds to start to print each sheet
<MrELusiveness> TOmmehM  the ubuntu restricted extras is what I use
<dtigue> webnet: unfortunately so, but at least you will be supporting the cause
<PowerTux> i notice cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Printing jobs and dirty files", busy="Printing jobs and dirty files"
<webnet> thats for sure dtigue thats the other reason i like them :)
<dtigue> webnet: i work for a computer company so I just always build my own machines out of the inventory room
<MrELusiveness> everything iam using is free
<MrELusiveness> like it should be
<PowerTux> anyone knows what happend ?
<webnet> dtigue lucky :D
<bazhang> !ot | dtigue webnet
<ubottu> dtigue webnet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TommehM> MrELusiveness, dtigue, Installing "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" has worked, thanks! :>
<dtigue> webnet: if i were to buy a prebuilt machine i would go with system76 more than likely
<dtigue> TommehM: glad you got it working
<webnet> bazhang sorry
<MrELusiveness> np TommehM
<MrELusiveness> works great on 64bit 12.04 sofar
<dtigue> PowerTux: what is exactly the problem? that its taking awhile to print?
<MrELusiveness> anyoenhad fun with a ubuntu studio os install yet?
<PowerTux> dtigue: its too slow, before that it was mandriva and its fast normal...
<PowerTux> dtigue: so i´ve install ubuntu 12.04 and after that its slow
<kanha> angela: hi
<tomahack> Holaaaa
<dtigue> PowerTux: what drivers are you using and how is it connected to the machine ?
<MrELusiveness> PowerTux is your printer listed as supported?
<keithzg> dtigue & webnet: I've inherited an older (original generation) System76 Lemur from my sister . . . at this point if I ever buy another laptop it's almost definitely going to be one of theirs. Even without the painted ubuntu key it's beautiful :)
<tomahack> nobody speak spanish??
<PowerTux> dtigue: hplip/usb
<gpmanrpi> So stupid wubi question. I am running 12.10 on wubi with Windows 8, I am trying to get extended attributes on /.
<OerHeks> !es | tomahack
<ubottu> tomahack: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dtigue> PowerTux: and what make/model of printer
<bkfitz> anyone know how to block a range of ip addresses with ufw
<PowerTux> MrELusiveness: i was using mandriva...
<MrELusiveness> si wubi a emu?
<dtigue> bkfitz: http://www.guyrutenberg.com/2009/11/07/blocking-ip-range-using-ufw/
<MrELusiveness> yeah you gotta man up and use ubuntu but make sure the printer is listed as suported hardware
<gpmanrpi> wubi is just a way to use windows bootloader and load a file on ntfs partition as a loop device
<PowerTux> dtigue: i have 2 models: HP LaserJet 1020, hpcups 3.12.2 and HP LaserJet Professional p1102w, hpcups 3.12.2
<MrELusiveness> if you end up using a generic usb driver then your chances of high performance is lowered
<PowerTux> dtigue: it was working well on Mandriva 2009...
<PowerTux> dtigue: the same printers and machine...
<MrELusiveness> but thats a different distro and might have been a different driver
<dtigue> PowerTux: but was it the same driver?
<dtigue> PowerTux: are you using PostScript drivers, PCL5? or what
<PowerTux> dtigue: hum, i dont remember, but i tried with the foomatics too and the same...
<arthur_> guys, quick question here. just installed 12.10 not five minutes ago. went to reddit in firefox and there was a prompt that i quickly clicked. now I have a reddit icon on the side and looks like it's also connected to the mail thing up top. how can i get rid of that?
<PowerTux> dtigue: PPD file...
<MrELusiveness> ubuntu is pretty good with support on most usb devices but if it isnt listed as suported, well you know....
<MrELusiveness> what model is the printer Powertux?
<MrELusiveness> i need a model #
<dtigue> PowerTux: I would try removing the setup you got now and try setting it up using the PCL5 drivers, also see what the "recommended" driver is when installing it
<PowerTux> MrELusiveness:  i have 2 models: HP LaserJet 1020, hpcups 3.12.2 and HP LaserJet Professional p1102w, hpcups 3.12.2
<MrELusiveness> so its a hp 1020 then?
<MrELusiveness> ill look it up
<dtigue> one of them is
<MrELusiveness> wich one is it you ened to wkring right?
<TJ-> PowerTux: Via the Ubuntu mailing-lists someone reported a very similar problem. Eventually they were pointed to this forums solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721595
<bkfitz> dtigue: so this will allow from what range of ip addreses: sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24 - 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.24?
<bkfitz> dtigue: what if I want to ban 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.255.255
<keithzg> bkfitz: no, that should allow basically 192.168.1.*
<MrELusiveness> Powertux those model #'s apear to be form some older printers
<MrELusiveness> er from
<vivid> MrELusiveness, they are not behind on patches.  wine is released every two weeks.  wait until the next release
<dtigue> arthur_: you still there ?
<bkfitz> keithzg: what is the 24?
<dtigue> arthur_: try in the terminal 'sudo apt-get remove unity-webapps-reddit'
<arthur_> yep, still here
<dtigue> arthur_: ^^ did you try my previous message
<arthur_> dtigue: will try that, right now the terminal is doing it's thing for wine
<MrELusiveness> iam not seeing drivers pop right up for those printers Powertux
<dtigue> arthur_: you can open a tab in the terminal
<dtigue> arthur_: unless its installing something using apt
<PowerTux> MrELusiveness: have foomatics and hplip etc
<MrELusiveness> Vivid i was talking about the current patch of ddo and how the app data base has no info on it yet
<arthur_> dtigue: yup, still installing wine
<arthur_> and i don't have that good a conneciton
<vivid> MrELusiveness, the appdb relies on users to submit data.  ddo is not an extremely popular game, thus its likely nobody has played/submitted information
<vivid> however, you can submit test data if you like
<MrELusiveness> PowerTux yeah it maybe that you are using well ending up with a diffrent drive other than what would run it better
<PowerTux> MrELusiveness: older printers should work well, shouldn´t it ?
<llutz> bkfitz: 192.168.1.0/24  = network 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0
<MrELusiveness> only if they dont stop support of them or go to limited
<llutz> bkfitz: its cidr-notation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing
<MrELusiveness> OO
<PowerTux> i will try PCL5 drivers dtigue, thanks a lot
<MrELusiveness> Excuse me Divid???? not popular???  dont be so sure. more peoiple are running it via windows who dont know better :D but anyhow back to ubuntu
<bkfitz> llutz: thx
<mllie> How do I see if the memory is used by cache or if it actually is used`?
<MrELusiveness> my hp j4540 is supported on ubuntu 12.04 LTS no problem
<llutz> bkfitz: 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.255.255 would be 192.168.0.0/16
<MrELusiveness> and its a all in one printer
<bkfitz> llutz: even more helpful .  thx!
<WeThePeople> hi, looking to scrape urls using ubuntu, is there a program that can do this?
<MrELusiveness> much support for 35xx/36xx series too
<SpaceBass> I'm trying to do an apt-get upgrade and keep getting an error that the MD hash for base-files is invalid … or smiler, will paste bin… this is the 3rd time this has happened and always results in needing a fresh install.
<SpaceBass> any clever saves?
<SpaceBass> error: http://pastebin.ca/2253510
<dmd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/219835/use-command-line-to-add-application-to-gnome-classic-panel Can anyone help me with how to add an icon to a gnome-panel, from the command line?
<MrELusiveness> Vivid is there a way to test the health of my ubuntu install?
<vivid> MrELusiveness, not that i know of....is it doing strange things?
<arthur_> well while i'm waiting on this wine install, is the linux steam client still acting up?
<vivid> arthur_, working as well as any beta ive ever tested...
<MrELusiveness> no just was wondering because i dont think i have it loaded up with junk at all
<Evil_Eric> yay samba working and xchat-indicator now to reinstall EVERYTHING hahahahaha!!!!
<arthur_> i mean, does it still not allow anyone to log back in?
<MrELusiveness> what do you run Vivid for your distro?
<vivid> arthur_, its a closed beta, if you dont have access it wont allow you to log in
<bkfitz> llutz: reason I ask is because I'm getting a lot of DOS and other attacks from the Ukraine... so I'm thinking of blocking the entire 31.133 range
<vivid> arthur_, or you could search around the internet and maybe find a way around that...
<llutz> bkfitz: good luck
<MrELusiveness> i sgned up with valve software for a job
<MrELusiveness> since i live near them
<arthur_> vivid: yeah, there is. but yesterday looks like there was an update and even the beta participants can't log back in... or something
<_Bier> i signed up with mcdonalds for a job because i live near them
<MrELusiveness> they are bring stuff to ubuntu
<vivid> arthur_, im logged in right now.
<TJ-> MrELusiveness: "debsums" is used to detect installed package corruption
<invariant> Has Java ever been fixed by Oracle?
<arthur_> vivid: can't even getto the login screen on my end. oh well...
<MrELusiveness> ok how is it implemented TJ-?
<vivid> arthur_, well, it is beta and the games available work quite well in wine
<invariant> MrELusiveness, did you get hired?
<MrELusiveness> just applied today invariant
<bkfitz> llutz:  sudo ufw deny from 31.133.0.0/16 game me: ERROR: problem running
<TJ-> MrELusiveness: It  compares the MD5 sums of the installed files against those listed in the package manifest
<gpmanrpi> wubi
<gpmanrpi> whoops sorry
<Evil_Eric> replace the 0.0. with *
<kloes> hello all! Could you help me figure this out.I want to install ubuntu and I have a specific setup http://pastebin.com/w8a2FQ3a
<bkfitz> llutz: got it user error
<webnet_> Wethepeople what is the outcome your trying to get?
<arthur_> dtigue: hey! the "sudo apt-get remove unity-webapps-reddit" command worked! thanks!
<delac> it seems gnome 3.6 makes a "click" sound on login. Any way to change this?
<MrELusiveness> ok ok TJ- yeah i was wondering about source stuff thats been installed if perices had been left behind
<llutz> bkfitz: sry i don't know anything about ufw
<invariant> MrELusiveness, for what did you apply?
<WeThePeople> webnet_, i would like to know how many .edu sites are on the net
<exarkun> On Quantal, I can't install python-pyopencl.  apt-get complains that "opencl-icd" is uninstallable: <http://codepad.org/R4dhmmAE>.  How do I get opencl-icd?  Or how do I get past that to be able to have a working python-pyopencl?
<arthur_> vivid: here's hoping that I can get tf2 to work properly. been tackling random crashes for a week now.
<arthur_> thanks againguys for the help!
<WeThePeople> webnet_, by scraping the url of the .edu site
<vivid> arthur_, make sure your drivers and wine installation are up to date and launch the game with -dxlevel 81
<MrELusiveness> invariant level design and of course ubuntu and opensource development and etsting
<MrELusiveness> err testing
<arthur_> will do.thanks again!
<vivid> arthur_, to be fair, the game also crashes on windows
<WeThePeople> webnet_, some people mention curl and php
<invariant> MrELusiveness, do you do level design with open-source tools?
<invariant> MrELusiveness, or just their game modding tools?
<webnet_> Hmm wethepeople. So you are trying to make a list or just enumerate them? By the way there are alot and if you intend to find all of them it will likely take quite a long time and alot of processing power
<MrELusiveness> had  some years with game map development and server installs and stuff
<MrELusiveness> 3d editors
<WeThePeople> webnet_, i have those capabilities, just know know of any native running program that can do this
<trism> exarkun: bug 1048036 (which is a consequence of bug 763457) though I thought this was worked around before release of quantal, but perhaps not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048036 in pyopencl (Ubuntu) "Python OpenCL cannot be installed in 12.10 due to unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 763457 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "please provide opencl-icd virtual package" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763457
<WeThePeople> webnet_, making a list
<webnet_> Oh yeah php could do it. But you would need apache and php on your machine to run the script
<webnet_> Give me a minute i think i actually remember something thats able to do that hold on
<MrELusiveness> but i want in at ground lvl of the whole ubuntu/linux porting
<WeThePeople> webnet_, i dont know php do you know of a program that can do this on linux?
<exarkun> trism: :(
<MrELusiveness> iam excited
<bazhang> MrELusiveness, how is this on topic
<MrELusiveness> its about ubuntu
<MrELusiveness> and whats to come
<bazhang> MrELusiveness, no it s not
<MrELusiveness> wait and see i cant wait
<bazhang> MrELusiveness, this channel is for Ubuntu tech support ONLY
<SierraAR> Is there a way to make those top right corner notification popups appear on every screen when using more than one moniter?
<MrELusiveness> well i comented on something at was mentioned here and someone asked me a question .. sorry
<bazhang> MrELusiveness, I have asked you to remain on topic several times now. take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<webnet_> Php can run on anything with the php server installed. Linux exclusivly id imagin a bash script could easily do it. But like i said hold on because i think i know of a software toolkit that could do if. I just dont remember the name
<TJ-> WeThePeople: I suggest you email edcause, the registrar for .edu, they'll be able to tell you how many primary registrations there are
<WeThePeople> tj-, did that, they have a contractwith the Department of such and such that prohibits that.
<TJ-> WeThePeople: OK, that's a pain. Wikipedia may be more help for you then, in part it says "...more than 7,000 but less than 8,000 names registered at any given time..."
<WeThePeople> tj-, yeah cool, i would like to know the names as well
<Pici> I don't see how this has anything to do with Ubuntu.
<WeThePeople> pici, yeah offtopic sry
<WeThePeople> pls pm me if anybody would like to talk to me
<WeThePeople> webnet_, pls PM me instead
<gdanko> hey guys. i have a weird situation with 12.04 and unity. the firefox icon in the launcher will force itself to the front every time i click a window. and i noticed the small dots to the left of the launcher icon that show how many app windows i have change from white to light blue.
<gdanko> has anyone else seen this?
<HeavyWater> I think blue dot's indicate how many browsers you have open
<HeavyWater> blue meaning active?
<HeavyWater> i could be wrong though
<vivid> the blue arrows generally mean there's a message or some notification
<gdanko> HeavyWater: So I have 2 terminal windows open. I have two white dots to the left of the icon.
<gdanko> well firefox keeps forcing itself to the front.
<gdanko> this is FF 16.0.2
<webnet> WeThePeople i cant find what i was thinnking of
<WeThePeople> webnet_, ok thankyou for the assitsance
<webnet> WeThePeople but i think a bash script would do it. its just very impractical to do it like this. youd have to start with 3 characters and randomly go throught every combonation of letters and numbers and onces every combonation has been made add another character so 4 characters and randomly do a ping to each if itt gets a response then pipe it into a list file. but this would take a very very very long time
<webnet> WeThePeople if you dont mind my asking why are you doing this. there may be a better way
<WeThePeople> webnet_, may i pm you
<webnet> WeThePeople go for it
<TheArc> question
<TheArc> how do i close the defualt luancher menu in ubuntu 12
<MrELusiveness> TheArc under desktop settings you can have it auto hide
<TheArc> i mean close it... i have another launcher
<MrELusiveness> i think thats what it was
<grungekid> Hi guys. I'm wondering if this is the right channel to ask for technical support about ubuntu on my macbook pro 9.2?
<MrELusiveness> that would probably be something along the lines of redesigning?
<SierraAR> grungekid, I believe so, I've been poking people here with my own questions myself
<TheArc> lol
<SierraAR> Is there a way to make those top right corner notification popups appear on every screen when using more than one moniter?
<MrELusiveness> i dont think i saw that option in the standard install
<TheArc> the "dash home bar"
<TheArc>  i just want to kill that task
<MrELusiveness> there is a ubuntu distro for powerpc macs
<grungekid> I'm having a strange problem with my wireless. I install the firmware and use b43-cutter to get it running. It works fine for about 10 minutes then the connection just seems to freeze up. I have to basically disconnect from the connection and connect again to get it working
<webnet> anyone know how to get the  gnome panels to not show up on 10.10? ive tried removing the panels key grom gconf but it has no effect
<MrELusiveness> but it was ubuntu 10.10
<gino> ciao
<gino> list
<TheArc> ahh its called Unity
<CrazyZurfer> hey?
<CrazyZurfer> i've got a problem with the wifi!
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, i know you can use SCREEN for this, but i also remember hearing of a commandline switch. Does anyone know how to start vboxheadless without it taking up a terminal screen, like run it in the background
<CrazyZurfer> at my university, there are 2 networks, one for guests (ultra slow) and other one for students (actually good speed). The authentication of the students network is with username and password. The problem here is that when I try to connect it asks me for a CA Certificate
<CrazyZurfer> in Windows, it doesn't ask anything
<CrazyZurfer> any idea of what it going on?
<ariesam> hi!
<gnubie> from ubuntu forum:
<gnubie>  
<gnubie> Join Date: Sep 2011
<gnubie> Beans: 10
<gnubie> 	
<gnubie> Re: CA certificate
<gnubie> Okay so I talked to a guy on campus who knew ubuntu and all I needed to do was get the CA certificate from the school and make sure my anonymous name was the same as my user name.
<FloodBot1> gnubie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mint_> Hi All, I get an error when I try and and access an encrypted hard disk.  the partition mounts fine, but...
<walterwoj1> How can I stop the transmission daemon from throwing a 403 error when I try to login using transmission gui? (I already put * in the whitlist and then disabled the whitlist altogether but it still blocks me)
<mint_> ...when I click on "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" I get the following error...
<mint_> ...The error is: "There was an error launching the application.
<mint_> Details:  Failed to execute child process "xterm" (no such file or directory)"
<maxiaojun> bcm4311, b43 firmware, 12.04 64bit, wifi (wpa2) being much less stable than os x, any idea?
<centran> not sure if this is a general ubuntu problem or related to kubuntu which I am on but I upgraded to 12.10 and now get a blank/black screen after the splash screen
<centran> any ideas what might be wrong?
<uabn93> does anyone know how to troubleshoot installation problems? the installer keeps crashing on me
<maxiaojun> what's your graphic chip(s) ?
<_r00t_> The time has come to upgrade :( On the hunt for a gnome2/lxde with compositing desktop environment for 12.04.... Any suggestions ?
<jesustoner> hi, i need some help with usb ports!
<jesustoner> anybody?
<dupa> 22/tcp                     ALLOW       192.168.0.0/24 (log-all)
<_r00t_> 11.04 : I'm no longer supported
<dupa> how write this rule in ufw when do config?
<maxiaojun> jesustoner: hat's wrong
<dupa> 22/tcp                     ALLOW       192.168.0.0/24 (log-all) -- 22/tcp                     ALLOW       192.168.0.0/24 (log-all)
<dupa> 22/tcp                     ALLOW       192.168.0.0/24 (log-all) how write this rule in ufw when do config?
<maxiaojun> _r00t_: eye candies are not supported by definition...
<jesustoner> i insert a pendrive but ubuntu does not recognize it...
<maxiaojun> what does dmesg say?
<_r00t_> maxiaojun: :(
<jesustoner> it does not say anything, or does anything at all
<jesustoner> I am just starting with ubuntu
<centran> unplug it then plug it back in and type dmesg in console
<centran> tell us what the last lines say
<maxiaojun> last few lines
<invariant> I get the following error message (I am not using any custom components): PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/pdo_pgsql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/pdo_pgsql.so: undefined symbol: pdo_parse_params in Unknown on line 0
<jesustoner> last few lines from what exactly?
<centran> when you type dmesg into a terminal window
<jesustoner> ok
<centran> if you just plugged it in then the last couple lines should show the kernel trying to load it
<jesustoner> usb 1-3: USB disconnect, device number 3
<_r00t_> invariant: I know the answer to that and so do the ppl on #Apache ;)
<invariant> _r00t_, I asked here, because this is an Ubuntu package.
<centran> that is the last line jesustoner?
<invariant> _r00t_, can you please tell me?
<jesustoner> ok, when plugged, it says: Attached SCSI removable disk
<invariant> _r00t_, the bug tracking system doesn't contain this exact same message.
<jesustoner> sorry, it was not connected before
<jesustoner> i assumed it is attached, where can i find it?
<_r00t_> invariant: find /usr/lib/php5/ -name "*.so"
<invariant> _r00t_, /usr/lib/php5/20090626/pdo_pgsql.so and /usr/lib/php5/20090626/pgsql.so exist and a bunch of others.
<jesustoner> it says: Attached SCSI removable disk
<nima__> hey
<nima__> ANy mods or pros?
<bekks> nima__: why?
<nima__> i have a problem
<Razer_> I have a custom keyboard shortcut (Keyboard settings and Shortcuts tab) to launch Nautilus when I press Super+E, but for some reason it isn't working anymore. Any idea why?
<katsune> hey guys first time here in ubuntu irc,.
<bekks> !ask | nima__
<ubottu> nima__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Razer_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<invariant> _r00t_, what is this
<invariant> _r00t_, solution you were talking about?
<invariant> _r00t_, because I haven'
<nima__> i've just downloaded iso file of 12.1 and i have 11.1 version of ubuntu i wanna no how can upgrade with an  iso file?
<invariant> _r00t_, t seen anything yet.
<_r00t_> invariant: did you google ?
<v0lksman> nima__: no
<_r00t_> invariant: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2012-05/msg11281.html
<invariant> _r00t_, that is a different problem.
<Razer_> Nevermind. I just reset the key combination and it seems to work now.
<invariant> _r00t_, you shouldn't judge so fast.
<_r00t_> invariant: is it ?
<invariant> _r00t_, YES
<almoxarife> _r00t_:  if you dont have an answer dont tell someone to google it, you made it clear had an answer!
<_r00t_> invariant: have you tried it ? did you do an ld on the .so ?
<invariant> _r00t_, I hope you learned not to waste the time of people with playing guess games.
<_r00t_> forget it then.... sorry I don't know
 * _r00t_ doesn't have the faintest idea :)
<centran> anyone know why I would have a blank/black screen after the splash screen after upgrading to 12.10?
<DJones> !nomodeset | centran
<ubottu> centran: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DJones> centran: That link might help you solve it
<centran> ubottu: allready tried nomodeset
<ubottu> centran: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<invariant> _r00t_, ldd output is normal. I do find it inconvenient that the .so has been stripped.
<centran> lol
<almoxarife> centran: try this, control-al-f8 followed by control-alt-f7, does it return the graphics?
<_r00t_> invariant: let me check.... pastebin yours in the meantime
<centran> nope
<katsune> anyone here experienced any muffled sound in 12.10 ?
<oopsigotroot> Hey all.  I'm trying to perform a benchmark using iozone, then plot results using gnuplot (using /usr/share/doc/iozone3/examples/Generate_Graphs script).  I get this error: '"gnu3d.dem", line 33: All points x value undefined'.  Googled around and found out that the latest gnuplot doesn't support certain legacy expressions like in .dem file, but I can't find a (working) solution. The .dem file is same as on the iozone.org site, a
<invariant> _r00t_, http://paste.kde.org/611558/
<almoxarife> centran: can you pastebin /var/log/syslog ?
<_r00t_> invariant: nm -D !$
<invariant> _r00t_, U pdo_parse_params
<GrkN> selam
<v0lksman> can some one please help me with the Grub2 section of this:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<v0lksman> not sure what it's telling me I need to do
<invariant> _r00t_, is that what you wanted to know?
<centran> almoxarife: I am stuck usering terminal/console so I don't think I can pastebin it
<centran> is there something in particular I should be looking for
<_r00t_> invariant: can't be right no bind ?
<almoxarife> centran: in terminal, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , then, sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog , then share the link to the pastebin
<invariant> _r00t_, that's why it's a problem.
<_r00t_> invariant: I'm telling you dude. Purge and reinstall it
<invariant> _r00t_,
<invariant> _r00t_, it being?
<invariant> _r00t_, just this particular package or all of php?
<_r00t_> invariant: where's that post I first linked to ;)
<gustav__> I'm seeing a lot of scanning on port 22. UFW is blocking. Should I be worried?
<nima__> tnx:D
<centran> paste.ubuntu.com/1373294/
<v0lksman> why would I get a seg fault when trying to grub-install /dev/md0
<v0lksman> ?
<almoxarife> gustav__: someone is sniffing your ssh connection, you need to decide how worried to be
<gustav__> almoxarife: How?
<Pici> almoxarife: you mean probing.
<almoxarife> Pici: that too
<gustav__> How can they sniff? O_O
<Pici> gustav__: they can't.
<Pici> gustav__: I wouldn't worry about it.  You may want to install something like fail2ban though.
<erle-> how do i get into grub menu if it doesnt show up itself?
<almoxarife> Pici: they cant what?
<gustav__> Pici: Will that work with ufw? Can't ufw ban automatically? But, they're kinda already banned though... with ufw.
<OerHeks> erle-, hold shift @ boot
<Pici> almoxarife: sniffing means that someone is intercepting information being sent/recieved over port 22.
<erle-> thx
<invariant> _r00t_, I think it is solved now.
<invariant> _r00t_, checking...
<gustav__> Should I go to the Police?
<cdavis> Frequenty my sound doesn't work and a restart of pulseaudio doesn't fix it. Can someone tell me a place to look? (nothing in syslog)
<Pici> gustav__: fail2ban works by examining system logs rather than the connections themselves.  It temporarily bans people why fail to login to ssh after a small number of tries (like 5)
<almoxarife> Pici: you call it probe, i call it sniff, so do others, http://lifehacker.com/5853483/a-guide-to-sniffing-out-passwords-and-cookies-and-how-to-protect-yourself-against-it , thnks
<Pici> almoxarife: Either you or I misunderstand what gustav__ was describing.
<_r00t_> invariant: installed correctly now in lfs ?
<almoxarife> gustav__: what would the police do if the probe/sniff is coming from the other side of the world?
<Pici> gustav__: The police?  I doubt its targeting towards you specifically.
<invariant> _r00t_, lfs?
<gustav__> Pici: I am seeming attempts against my host.
<invariant> _r00t_, I am not using lfs. This is just a dependency specification problem.
<Pici> gustav__: so does every other computer connected to the internet.
<invariant> _r00t_, it's a bug in Ubuntu.
<gustav__> Pici: That doesn't make it less specific.
<gustav__> The Police are not in charge my individual safety, either.
<gustav__> Who is, in this case, then?
<gustav__> You're clearly not helping.
<_r00t_> invariant: nope.... how did you install it in the first place ?
<almoxarife> gustav__: ufw does allow you to pick what ips connect to port 22 and which do not, so, decide which can, the rest wont connect
<invariant> _r00t_, yes, because I was using the version of php suitable for some preforking version of Apache.
<Pici> gustav__: Excuse me? You're free to do whatever you want about this. I'm just telling you that failed ssh logins from random addresses is by no means an indication that someone is targetting you.  Infected hosts do these sorts of things all the time.  If you want to report it to someone, the honeypot project that the internet storm center has things that will allow you to report troublesome IPs
<_r00t_> invariant: so you didn't install php5-pgsql
<invariant> _r00t_, it should simply make it impossible to configure it wrong.
<invariant> _r00t_, I did install that.
<almoxarife> gustav__: this is not a public safety forum or help line, if your fear something then call the police
 * v0lksman shakes head
<gustav__> So many different IPs but the same MAC.
<_r00t_> invariant: your distro and php version
<invariant> _r00t_, precise and whatever php is distributed with precise.
<D_Russ> hello all!
<_r00t_> invariant: that's rubbish as the modules are not installed in that directory
<gustav__> My IP address must have ended up in some attacker's list.
<D_Russ> i am having problems with ubuntu 12.04 and my canon printer not working properly
<D_Russ> anyone know of a solution
<invariant> _r00t_, if that's the case, then perhaps I have a problem.
<centran> did you see if canon had drivers?
<invariant> _r00t_, let me see
<D_Russ> centran: no drivers avilable from canon
<invariant> _r00t_, I had libapache2-mod-php5 installed.
<gustav__> 00:24:17:6e:28:9e:08:00 <- Bad boy.
<_r00t_> invariant: if you did any pear or phpize magic then I'm sure you've screwed it :)
<cdavis> gustav__: that doesn't appear valid
<invariant> _r00t_, I did nothing like that.
<gustav__> cdavis: Why?
<D_Russ> it worked just fine for a while but some of the updates to ubuntu must have broken something
<D_Russ> now its impossible to get it to print
<D_Russ> very frustrating
<_r00t_> invariant: awww man my bad..... sorry about that
<cdavis> gustav__: HWaddress is usually 12 hex characters
<ubuntu__> using xfce with ubuntu studio, what do i use to burn an iso image?
<invariant> _r00t_, do you maintain php?
<_r00t_> invariant: nope I'm a noob .... just trying to help
<bekks> ubuntu__: k3b - best choice IMHO
<OptiWork> ?
<OptiWork> _r00t_???
<ubuntu__> kb3 kk thank you
<D_Russ> anyone know anything about getting this damn canon printer to work?
<_r00t_> OptiWork: LOL :)
<cdavis> gustav__: paste whatever you are looking at into pastebin and I will look at it
<OptiWork> _r00t_: WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!?!
 * OptiWork misses his buddy :/
<_r00t_> OptiWork: looking for answers and a new desktop .... came here and ended up digging my own grave with php
<gustav__> cdavis: http://pastebin.com/6XP2niGC
<_r00t_> lol
<OptiWork> _r00t_: shaf you have to come back to the community we miss ya
 * _r00t_ hugs opticlove 
<almoxarife> centran: you have both lightdm and kdm installed? and they are both crashing
<OptiWork> _r00t_: at least pop on mumble from time to time
<_r00t_> ewwww hugs OptiWork instead
<gustav__> ew ra mag
<_r00t_> OptiWork: Will do this week
<OptiWork> _r00t_: cool
<vooze> Anyone having experience with headset/microphone on Ubuntu? When I test mine in skype, I can see in gnone-soundoptions it automatically turns up the volume, resulting in poor quality :/ Anyone tryed this?
<_r00t_> OptiWork: I have a new windows machine ! LOL
<OptiWork> _r00t_: Win8?
<walterwoj1> How can I set a folder to have certain permissions regardless of who created the files in it (I want 777)?
<gustav__> _r00t_: WinRAR?
<centran> almoxarife I believe they switched to lightdm correct so I should uninstall kdm
<Pici> gustav__: are you sure that isn't your mac address?
<cdavis> Pici, gustav__ It is his routers MAC
<almoxarife> centran: you are running kde, yes?
<gustav__> Pici: A part is.
<centran> yes
<_r00t_> OptiWork: Yep .... you know me windows on the outside,,, linux core inside LOL
<Pici> cdavis: that makes more sense.
<almoxarife> centran: purge both lightdm and kdm, re-install kdm
<maxiaojun> Windows support KDE
<walterwoj1> dr_
<_r00t_> OptiWork: what you running these days ? I'm still with 11.04 with no where to turn to :(
<mendoza> I have an issue when I attempted to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10. After reboot during upgrade, upgrade hung during a low-res black with yellow loading dots screen. I rebooted, and get either standard purple loading screen followed by a terminal or the black with yellow dots screen.
<OptiWork> _r00t_: I know ;)  ubuntu 12.04 atm on my work desktop and laptop, Arch on the home box.
<almoxarife> centran: in terminal, sudo apt-get purge lightdm kdm && sudo apt-get install kdm
<_r00t_> OptiWork: Yeah I want 12.04 but dont know what desktop to go for... So thought I'd ask here
<maxiaojun> _r00t_: use Unity
<OptiWork> _r00t_: http://screencloud.net/v/k6rG
<Greek-Boy> someone please help. I am trying to install intel graphics drivers on knoppix using these drivers http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/ but i can't even get apt-get to update from that repository
<_r00t_> maxiaojun: a hundred kittys just died when you said that :(
<OptiWork> Unity isn't too bad when you get the hang of it
<Pici> Greek-Boy: This is Ubuntu support, not knoppix.
<OptiWork> but I do still like my xfce as well
<OptiWork> isn't knoppix a live CD?  don't tell me you're trying to run it as a desktop
<maxiaojun> _r00t_: people asking which is best generally unhappy with any of them
<OptiWork> Greek-Boy: you can check the /etc/apt/sources.list and see if you can add it, but really knoppix is a live environment, not meant for everyday use.
<cdavis> OptiWork: you can install Knoppix to a HD and use it like any other distribution
 * OptiWork has now handed out his advice for the day.
<_r00t_> invariant: you still hanging in there ?
<gustav__> Unity is about as efficient as Tiles.
<Pici> It still doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<invariant> _r00t_, yes
<almoxarife> take the knopix chat to ???
<cdavis> That I agree with
<invariant> _r00t_, you can see by the fact that your tab completion works :)
<cdavis> Possibly #knoppix
<pranavk_> How do i get to know who is copying what from me in /var/log/samba/ using samba logs .
<invariant> _r00t_, in fact, the problem has not been solved :/
<mendoza> I have an issue when I attempted to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10. After reboot during upgrade, upgrade hung during a low-res black with yellow loading dots screen. I rebooted, and get either standard purple loading screen followed by a terminal or the black with yellow dots screen.
<Clair> Hi.  This is my third harddrive and my third time running completely fresh install of ubuntu with next to no extras.  First 12.04 and then 12.10 both server editions.  Each time, within a few days I get hit with a Filystem read only error and it stops working.  Why?  Is there anyway to fix this?
<mendoza> Any ideas?
<pranavk_> samba logs just gives me who is visiting which of my shared directories but can't tell who is copying what from me, is there any way to get this from samba logs
<pranavk_> ?
<_r00t_> OptiWork: Still hanging with this :( http://screencloud.net/v/EJmm
<blackness> Clair, i think your Drive Controller on your device is going bad..
<gustav__> pranavk: Wireshark.
<OptiWork> Clair: maybe other issue, hard drive controller or motherboard or ram?
<pranavk_> gustav__: so means , samba logs are not enough to tell me this ?
<Clair> I've done multiple system scans and have come up with no issues
<gustav__> pranavk: Stare at them for an hour, if that doesn't help: Wireshark.
<OptiWork> Clair: memtest?
<OptiWork> _r00t_: you need a change :)
<pranavk_> gustav__: okay, thanks
<maxiaojun> _root_: have you contacted with GNOME upstream?
<Clair> Memtest, DFT, Seagate Tools, built in motherboard health check, the whole lot of scans, all come back clean
<katsune> blackness, drive controller meaning what? the chipset that controls the sata interfaces?
<blackness> memtest wont test a drive, or the motherboard..and i dont see how memory can cause a drive to fail..clair is this I/O errors?
<_r00t_> invariant: dpkg -l | grep php5 ..... let's see what you've got and you're sure that /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d ini files reference the correct shared objects
<blackness> katsune, yes, that could be shorted out.
<_r00t_> OptiWork: tell me about it :/ But it works and works very well .... unfortunately dated
<blackness> IF the motherboard isnt mounted properly that can cause failure..as in not screwed down all the way..or a footer in the wrong place.
<katsune> then it's a  motheboard problem,
<katsune> I would say get some drive diagnostic tool to see if all drive sector is still consistent
<blackness> which there is no software to test it..best suggestion is, install the drives in another machine and see if they fail there awell.
<katsune> I believe seagate has a free one and can be use in other brand of drives
<gustav__> Put it on USB and use Wireshark.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maxiaojun> _root_: if you ever contacted GNOME upstream, you should notice that Unity already blocked some arbitrary breakage from GNOME
<invariant> _r00t_, http://paste.kde.org/611564/
<blackness> katsune, Clair shouldnt test hardware if they suspect mboard failure.
<maxiaojun> for example this one: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=684210
<ubottu> Gnome bug 684210 in Region & Language ""Separate layout per window" is missing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<katsune> blackness, why not? i think it's not bad to run diagnostic tools,.
<Clair> The motherboard is mounted properly, I checked all the hardware, and the bios has a utility to test it's self for issues and I ran that as well.  The system works absolutely fine for days with no signs of failure then it will just shoot this error and stop.  Is it related to this?
<blackness> if the motherboard is faulting, the software will fault for the drive test..
<Clair> sorry about that I had a link queued up for the end.  There was a bug report about this
<_r00t_> invariant: I had problems with filter and used libapache2-mod-php5
<blackness> Clair, have you tested these drives in another machine?
<gustav__> How can I detect an illegal entry on Apache 2?
<blackness> gustav__, Illegal entry?
<Clair> I do not have a machine to test them in.  They were 3 brandnew just shipped drives though and they all fail the same way.  I cant believe it is the drives
<walterwoj1> How can I set a folder to have certain permissions regardless of who created the files in it (I want 777)?
<blackness> Are the lot numbers on the drive matching Clair ?
<gustav__> blackness: Foreign code executed on my machine, for instance.
<gustav__> Maybe I can filter for binary data some way... HTTP requests aren't supposed to contain that.
<blackness> uhm, i dont know of a way..other then to increase the debug log and check for "suspect" POST or GET's
<katsune> Clair, how about installing another distro not related to ubuntu?
<gustav__> But I don't know how to filter.
<Clair> the drives are from three diffrent companies, seagate, hatachi and western digital
<gustav__> blackness: I'd have to make Apache 2 instruct ufw to block those associated IPs, too.
<_r00t_> invariant: I'm using this ppa for the latest version of php https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5 (5.4 instead of the default 5.3)
<D_Russ> can anyone please help me with my canon printer issues
<invariant> _r00t_, does that also have the pg modules that I need?
<D_Russ> i am going to dropkick this damn printer
<_r00t_> invariant: yes
<gustav__> But blocking IPs is ot always good... many things are on EC2/cloud and you don't want to block ok IPs... if they become ok.
<gustav__> "not"
<Clair> the server is up and running fine now, but it will happen again
<invariant> _r00t_, I thought 12.04 was supposed to be a stable version. What's the point if something as fundamental as a database doesn't work?
<_r00t_> invariant: but I wound seriously post your pgsql.ini first
<OptiWork> Clair: size of drives and are you using MBR?
<invariant> _r00t_, it's the default.
<invariant> _r00t_, I modified nothing about it.
<gustav__> One server could have captcha, when ok, enable allow for that IP address. That would make it safe.
<gustav__> At least for automated attacks.
<gustav__> IPs should be associated with a street address. That would be most good.
<_r00t_> invariant: and it has the correct zend_extension =
<blackness> gustav__, if you're worried about intruders, just setup sshguard.
<Pici> gustav__: you're straying offtopic again.  If you're looking for best-practice ideas for your network, this isn't the place to ask about them.
<_r00t_> path
<blackness> it will block anyone who hammers your ports gustav__
<gustav__> Pici: What's the topic?
<invariant> _r00t_, I haven't modified anything except for php5.ini where I added extension=pdo_pgsql.so (or something like that)
<aezx> sshguard is beatable....
<Pici> gustav__: Ubuntu Tech Support.
<gustav__> blackness: The port is not open.
<blackness> then i wouldnt worry about it.
<gustav__> Pici: How would you categories my issue?
<gustav__> categorize
<embrik> j #edubuntu
<blackness> aezx, ive never had someone beat my sshguard, then again i only allow like 8 ranges incoming on ssh
<almoxarife> gustav__: your fireawall issues are not on topic!
<gustav__> almoxarife: I am running Ubuntu. And isn't this support?
<aezx> blackness, i doubt you have anything worth coming after, nobody wants botnets of ubuntu machines
<Pici> gustav__: Network Paranoia.  But seriously, you've been given a few options, but you seem to think that even with the solutions that Ubuntu has that you're in danger of being hacked.  I don't think that constitutes a support topic.
<almoxarife> gustav__: your personal take on security is not on topic
<Clair> Ok new question.  How do I stop ubuntu from remounting root read-only on FS errors?
<gustav__> Stop with the ad hominem. Yeesh.
<madjoe> Does anybody know something about ICC Profiles? I'd like to know where to get an appropriate ICC Profile for my Toshiba netbook (12.04 LTS). My current color scheme is pale and not vivid at all, since I don't use any ICC Profile.
<blackness> aezx, everyone needs scanner hosts, and cable lines are PERFECT for that. and aezx. i run a hackable OpenVZ container, and i just had someone root that just the other night..i ended up stealing 4MB of their scripts, code, binaries and all that to report.
<almoxarife> gustav__: and your endless blather is getting really old, take it somewhere where you can get an audience
<_r00t_> invariant: hold up
<aezx> didnt read
<blackness> Clair, you dont.
<gustav__> !ops almoxarife
<blackness> or change the settings in fstab
<Clair> There is no way what so ever?
<Pici> gustav__: if you're looking for a discussion of network security practices, ##security would be more on-topic.
<Pici> almoxarife: that wasn't nice.
<Clair> change the setting in fstab you say?
<almoxarife> Pici: true, it was not
<blackness> yes..moment Clair
<Pici> gustav__: you've been speaking to an op this entire time, believe me, we're here.
<blackness> remove errors=remount-ro
<blackness> i dont suggest this Clair ^
<gustav__> Pici: Figures why nothing is done about all of these personal attacks, and now I mean the support discourse.
<blackness> gustav__, i believe Pici is a ircOP aswell.
<Clair> I do not have much of a choice.  My server runs harddrive intensive stuff and the software is terrible and likes to open and delete actively used files.  Ubuntu needs to not through a fit about it.  Thank you for your help.
<Pici> gustav__: Not everything needs to result in a kick. Anyway, I think you'll get a better discussion of your options through a non-distro specific method.
<blackness> Well thats why they are failing Clair , if you abuse a harddrive you can expect it to fail.
<gauche> How do I combine ubuntu's ease with my Wifi with Slackware's efficiency?
<_r00t_> invariant: seriously the symbols in your .so are incomplete - I installed it and it worked - you did try the reinstall right ?
<invariant> _r00t_, yes
<bdi_> Hello. If i insert a HDD in computer A with one hardware configuration, and install ubuntu, and later take that hdd with the ubuntu installation and insert it in another computer with a different hardware configuration, will the installation then work and also will it be altered? Is there a possibility that the installation will be corrupted?
<invariant> _r00t_, you installed it from that ppa, didn't you?
<_r00t_> invariant: nope on a fresh 12.04 base
<blackness> bdi_, thats possible..aslong as the fstabs match SATA-
<Clair> The software misbehaving in its own isolated location should not affect the rest of the server.  If it nuke's itself thats fine but the os jumping up and saying "OOOOO, I want to do that to!" is not ok.  I have backups s I am not worried about loosing anything, however down time every other day is bad!
<blackness> SATA0 *
<bdi_> blackness, which part is possible?
<blackness> Clair, if the software reads/writes to the disk, no matter if its isolated or not, still uses the disk.
<JimmyNeutron> bdi_: All of it, that it works and doesn't give u a kernal panic.
<blackness> bdi_, are you installing ubuntu on ComputerA, then moving the drive to ComputerB ?
<invariant> _r00t_, 40e9f4dcb356dc2849c86d1227fcc5ae6a515ce937f1219443571b8cc19d550b  /usr/lib/php5/20090626/pdo_pgsql.so
<gaussblurinc_> does anybody know an application to combine multiple *.doc to one pdf?
<bdi_> blackness, yes i was considering it
<invariant> _r00t_, sha256sum
<blackness> thats possible..i do that all the time.
<blackness> just make sure you plug in the drive to the 0 port of SATA/IDE
<bdi_> blackness, because i need some data on that hdd which resides in a mysql database on that hdd
<_r00t_> invariant: md5sum ?
<heoyea> gaussblurinc_: convert the doc to pdf then combine it
<blackness> why not dump the SQL data, and reinstall it on the new server bdi_ ?
<invariant> _r00t_, no, sha256sum
<bdi_> blackness, i cannot open computer A
<gaussblurinc_> heoyea: ok, how to combine multiple pdf together?
<Clair_> Strange DC, anyways new issue.  "sudo: effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?"
<_r00t_> invariant: no I want an md5sum as I'm not using a 64 bit OS :p
<blackness> ohh..
<invariant> _r00t_, 482cc06d39fc2ed1b2af3ab433e55968
<heoyea> gaussblurinc_: depends u want a GUI way or command line way?
<gentlezman> amel
<invariant> _r00t_, same?
<guntbert> gaussblurinc_: use pdftk (on CLI)
<gaussblurinc_> heoyea: i need to create an combination of lections, so, i don't know, if one way is better, than another
<_r00t_> invariant: how can it be ? I use 32bit, 64bit is outside my budget LOL
<maxiaojun> btw, md5 is not secure in crypto sense
<maxiaojun> http://www.mathstat.dal.ca/~selinger/md5collision/
<bdi_> Hello. If i insert a HDD in computer A with one hardware configuration, and install ubuntu, and later take that hdd with the ubuntu installation and insert it in another computer with a different hardware configuration, will the installation then work and also will it be altered? Is there a possibility that the installation will be corrupted?
<blackness> bdi_, i already answered that question..yes it can be done.
<invariant> maxiaojun, that's why I used sha256sum.
<_r00t_> invariant: plus I use libapache2-mod-php5
<invariant> _r00t_, I also used that now.
<heoyea> gaussblurinc_: heres an easy GUI 1 if u want https://sites.google.com/site/couturierapp/
<bottlebob32> hey homies. Quick question, im trying to launch 10.04 on an older celeron D machine (livecd) and it is forever stuck on the loading screen
<maxiaojun> bottlebob32: then you try alternative cd?
<bdi_> blackness, you just said "thats possible". i did not understand that answer.... what is possible? That the hdd is beeing corrupted? That it can be done with no problems? What
<Clair_> "sudo: effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?" has anyone seen this error before?
<_r00t_> invariant: apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-php5filter
<blackness> If your using ComputerA to setup ubuntu, and move it to ComputerB, it will be okay.
<bottlebob32> maxiaojun, I;ve tried
<bottlebob32> same result
<invariant> _r00t_, already done
<gauche> How do I copy and install my working wifi driver?
<bottlebob32> or is it just possible that it may be taking forever to load since its such an old machine
<bottlebob32> ??
<maxiaojun> bdi_: should be no problem, just some udev change needed if some hardware number doesn't start from 0
<alinmear> i am currently using alsa without pulse audio! now when i plug my usb headset i can change the default device via asound.conf! but the new device has no master switch, so i cant alter the volume via my mutlimedia keys (amixer set Master 1+), any suggestion_! thx and best regards
<maxiaojun> bottlebob32: actually when i tried to install 10.04 the other day
<fennec> [A[B/mdg NickServ identify djay2irc
<blackness> haha, he just lost his nick.. :X
<maxiaojun> i find that the usb prepared by unetbootin is broken
<bdi_> maxb, i see...are there any chance that the hdd could get corrupted?
<maxiaojun> no
<invariant> _r00t_, exactly the same problem with the newer PHP version, but now for the newer version of that file.
<lonewulf85> Hellocould anyone help me with this http://pastebin.com/c9Z6LgEN
<guntbert> !here | lonewulf85
<ubottu> lonewulf85: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bdi_> maxiaojun, so i should be able to boot a different computer on that hdd, startup mysql and extract data?
<bencevans_> lonewulf85, try sudo apt-get install libgnome
<maxiaojun> yeah
<maxiaojun> bottlebob32: are you using usb or cd?
<_r00t_> invariant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373433/
<Clair_> is there anyway to repair sudo without sudo or physical access?
<lonewulf85> bencevans_: I have tried this and still did not get anything to work.
<invariant> _r00t_, how do you load the extension module?
<blackness> Clair_, use 'su'.
<blackness> then repair that way.
<invariant> _r00t_, I think I just read a part of the solution which says that the order matters...
<Clair_> it tells me my password is wrong when it's not, that normal?
<invariant> _r00t_, as such, it would make a lot of sense if it just tried to load it too early or something like that.
<blackness> did you sudo to root and set a password before?
<invariant> _r00t_, if I have a known good order, then it would probably work.
<blackness> Clair_, did you sudo to root and set a password before?
<Clair_> I did not
<trism> lonewulf85: libgnome2-dev is the package that has that pkgconfig file
<bencevans_> lonewulf85 ok, in that case try 'sudo apt-get install libgnomeui-dev'
<lonewulf85> My issue is I have installed Bitdefender and want to get the nautilus integration to work but keep running into an error.
<blackness> Clair_, then i dont know how you would fix sudo
<mendoza> Hello. Anyone seen a black with yellow loading dots after an upgrade of Ubuntu? I get this and it hangs
<heoyea> Clair_: maybe u got CAPS on?
<guntbert> Clair_: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<blackness> Or that :)
<maxiaojun> mendoza: i never upgrade, no matter ubuntu, os x or windows
<heoyea> fresh install the way to go
<_r00t_> invariant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373442/
<iceroot> maxiaojun: gratulation to all the root-exploits in your systems
<Clair_> thats not the error Im getting guntbert
<blackness> Clair_, you can use Recovery Mode, or are you not at the machine?
<BluesKaj> lonewulf85, no need for bitdefender on linux , that's a windows app afaik and  it won't run on linux
<Clair_> im not at the machine
<blackness> then i know of no other way to repair this issue..
<Laptop1> thanks to everyones help here
<Clair_> would installing xfce4 next to gnome cause this issue?
<mendoza> !maxiaojun so not worth trying to fix the problem, better to start fresh at this point?
<ubottu> mendoza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Clair_> i see that it updated both initrd.img and vnlinuz
<guntbert> Clair_: ok, one step back: can you log in at all?
<Clair_> I can and am
<maxiaojun> iceroot: i don't mean upgrade in apt-get sense
<guntbert> Clair_: can you use sudo on the CLI?
<Clair_> cli?
<guntbert> !cli | Clair_
<ubottu> Clair_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<mendoza> maxiaojun: so not worth trying to fix the problem, better to start fresh at this point?
<Clair_> terminal, i have terminal
<Clair_> im connected via ssh
<guntbert> !who | Clair_
<ubottu> Clair_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maxiaojun> mendoza: i advocate start fresh, you can still ask questions if people can guess the reasons
<Clair_> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<_r00t_> invariant: user conf error or ubuntu error ?
<lonewulf85> BluesKaj: Not only is it not a fake and is actually a real working application. I fell that there is enough of a chance with 1-xxx number of viruses being linux ones that I am going to use it.
<invariant> _r00t_, probably user conf error, but it should warn against such bad use.
<blackness> lonewulf85, i use clamav..but for fun.
<guntbert> Clair_: so please !pastebin the output of    sudo ls -l /etc/passwd
<Clair_> sudo: effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?
<Clair_> not worth pastebiniing one line :)
<BluesKaj> lonewulf85, bah humbug !
<luisxp> hola
<luisxp> !list
<ubottu> luisxp: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<_r00t_> Clair_: groups
<lonewulf85> blackness: I also used clamav until I stumbled onto this http://www.techradar.com/news/software/applications/7-of-the-best-anti-virus-apps-for-linux-669087
<guntbert> Clair_: what did you do with your system? please paste the output of ls -l $(which sudo)
<Clair_> groups: "staff adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare ", ls -l $(which sudo): -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 112888 Jul 16 08:14 /usr/bin/sudo
<Clair_> It did a check disk on boot then this happened
<guntbert> Clair_: no, that isn't caused by a disk check, I've never seen a group "staff" - did you make that yourself?
<Clair_> its been there since I installed ubuntu, its the same name as the user
<blackness> your user is staff Clair_ ?
<Clair_> blackness yes
<goddard> how do i create export my public key with gpg?
<blackness> is staff part of 'sudo' ?
<Clair_> blackness was before the restart
<maxiaojun> goddard: http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/x56.html
 * Evil_Eric waves in iCarly's general direction
 * _r00t_ no like 777 on sudo
<blackness> Clair_, is it now?
<Clair_> blackness how would I check?
<guntbert> blackness: didn't you see? he pasted it
<blackness> you can view if it is, by cat /etc/group i believe..
<guntbert> Clair_: you can follow the procedure on the page I sent you, until "do the actual repair", then you type chmod -v u+s /usr/bin/sudo and reboot
<bonno> hello i know what i ask is irrelevant with the room but i cant findd it anywhere on the internet and i am in a hurry..so if anyone can answer.. when did pentium 4 (x86 architecture) became available for the public to buy?
<lonewulf85> trism: After I installed libgnome2-dev I got a different output. http://pastebin.com/zpDeGs81 sorry it is so long.
<guntbert> !ot | bonno don't ask, if you know
<ubottu> bonno don't ask, if you know: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Clair_> guntbert I do not have physical access
<OptiWork> bonno: Nov 20,2000
<Clair_> sudo is currently 0777
<_r00t_> OptiWork: First hit off Google LOL
<OptiWork> :)
<trism> lonewulf85: your user doesn't have permission to write to that location, you in general need to: sudo make install; (though I generally prefer to adjust --prefix to install it locally or build a package)
<guntbert> Clair_: ah, I forgot, sorry - anyway I have to leave - Good luck!
<_r00t_> time taken to log on to #ubuntu ? LOL
<lonewulf85> trism: I thought that was what was going on thanks. :)
<Clair_> anyone else up for tackling this error? "sudo: effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?"
<OptiWork> Clair_: on your server install?  12.10?
<Clair_> optiwork yes, on my server install and 12.10
<lonewulf85> trism: I ran the command "./configure && sudo make && sudo make install" would that have worked.
<trism> lonewulf85: you shouldn't run: sudo make; but yes
<lonewulf85> trism: Why should I not run sudo make?
<OptiWork> Clair_: can you set chmod 4777 /usr/bin/sudo?
<OptiWork> Clair_: can you set chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo?
<Clair_> chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/bin/sudo': Operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> OptiWork: let me guess, its a vps :)
<OptiWork> Clair_: ahh so you have 0 root access atm
<trism> lonewulf85: no need to, results in a bunch of build files you can't modify as your user, may have unpleasant side-effects, it's not a good idea to do this as root when you don't have to
<Clair_> yup
<_r00t_> ActionParsnip: :)
<OptiWork> Clair_: can you boot from the 12.10 live cd and mount /dev/sda1 /mnt or whatever it's called and then change permissions?
<trism> lonewulf85: err that final 'this' should be 'things'
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: i've seen this. I'm continually bowled over by this
<ActionParsnip> OptiWork: could boot to root recovery console
<_r00t_> invariant: Talk to me man !
<Clair_> actionparsnip ? and optiwork I do not have physical access
<lonewulf85> trism: Oh so would this output be good or bad?  http://pastebin.com/CHrS9jHb
<OptiWork> Clair_: vps?
<Clair_> no, colocated
<OptiWork> Clair_: ugh..
<trism> lonewulf85: looks successful to me
<_r00t_> OptiWork: It must be slow at work to end up here !
<OptiWork> Clair_: machine will need to be rebooted into a recovery console or live media and someone there will need to change the permissions for you.
<lonewulf85> trism: Cool so when I reboot the right click menu should list "Scan with bitdefender".
<OptiWork> _r00t_: hey, I went and had pie in the next building over :P
<_r00t_> OptiWork: LOL
 * iCarly vaves back vaguely at Evil_Eric 
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: may need a smarthands request then
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: can you su to root?
 * Evil_Eric nods at iCarly and goes back to doing his thing 
<Clair_> actionparsnip I cannot, I have a backup script that runs from root at 4am every morning, thats as close to root as I can get
 * Evil_Eric waves at ActionParsnip 
<ActionParsnip> hi Evil_Eric
<OptiWork> ooo
<Evil_Eric> ello
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: can you edit that script?
<Clair_> yes indeed I can
<OptiWork> Clair_: add the chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo to it
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: add the chmod command in there :)
<OptiWork> :)
<Clair_> will that fix that strange error?
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: it will get sudo back to how it should be
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: for some unknown reason, VPS peeps like to change the ACL on sudo. Its completely frustratoing
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: so you won't have sudo access til the script runs. Make it the first command ran by the script so that at 4am you can do stuff :)
<Clair_> I can not edit that file
<Clair_> my permissions got changed on it somehow
 * _r00t_ is going to hell .... joining #archlinux
<Guest74204> hello world
<end0fdayz> hello
<end0fdayz> -_-
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<end0fdayz> gay flood bots
<ActionParsnip> end0fdayz: how are bots gay, exactly?
<end0fdayz> bumbots
<end0fdayz> -_-
<end0fdayz> big gay bum bots
<end0fdayz> only sad little skiddies use floodbots
<nikolam> anyone use next3 filesystem (ext3 with snapshots) , ther eis also next4.
<nikolam> ?
<ikonia> nikolam: I've not seen that as part of the Kernel in ubuntu
<nikolam> ikonia, well, it is not. there is not even PPA for it
<ikonia> ok, so no-one in #ubuntu will be using it then
<ikonia> as the channel is for ubuntu discussion
<Clair_> is there any other way to chmod without sudo or root?  Some security exploit of some sort?  Something that allows me to change a 0777 file?
<nikolam> ikonia, well, why not. Ubuntu is linux distribution and it is linux kernel module.
<nikolam> I just ask if anyone tried it.
<ikonia> Clair_: you have to own it
<nikolam> It would not be supported, right.
<ikonia> nikolam: ##linux is your channel for generic linux
<ikonia> this channel is specific to ubuntu
<nikolam> ikonia, well, I am willing to ask people if anyone is using it under Ubuntu, to share, you know.
<nikolam> that is all.
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: if there wa sit'd be a massive security flaw
<ikonia> nikolam: no-one is using it under ubuntu, as you said it's not in the kernel or a PPA
<nikolam> ikonia, that doe NOT mean noone is using it under Ubuntu!
<Andi_> Hey!! whats up? ;)
<ikonia> nikolam: it means it's not on topic for this channel or #xubuntu
<nikolam> I suppose there are also people in Ubuntu that compile and make/contribute something , even in ubuntu.
<ikonia> nikolam: try ##linux
<Andi_> anyone have experience with nosql?
<nikolam> ikonia, it is.
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: sounds like you need a smarthands to boot to root recovery mode and chmod the file to how it should be
<nikolam> because I as for ubuntu/whatever combination.
<ikonia> nikolam: sorry, it's not.
<ikonia> try ##linux
<ikonia> nikolam: it's not supported in ubuntu, it's not part of the kernel, and it's not in a PPA
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu support
<nikolam> ikonia, so what.
<nikolam> and I use Ubuntu and want to ask peole if anyone tried something.
<nikolam> thats is not the crime.
<ikonia> nikolam: I'll ask one last time, "please" take it to ##linux
<ikonia> generic linux support is better in there
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: then try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Clair_> I have a proftpd server setup to use mysql for authentication.  Could I use something along that lines to modify root files?
<nikolam> ikonia, I am  not talking about it. All I talk about is that you continue pushing me around. Topic is not even there aymore.
<ikonia> Clair_: no
<ikonia> nikolam: great, not talking about it any more, thank you
<blackness> Clair_, no one is going to help you 'exploit' anything, if you cannot get your hands on the machine, or have someone else do this, you're screwed.
<ActionParsnip> blackness: +1
<blackness> ActionParsnip i dont like being a douche, but sometimes it just leaks out :P LOL
<Clair_> I own the machine, I dont feel like paying 100s of dollars to have one command executed
<ikonia> Clair_: then you should have sudo access
<blackness> Clair_, if you own it, go to it and use recovery.
<ikonia> Clair_: if it's your box, you should have sudo access, why do you not have sudo access
<Clair_> becuase the sudo file got chmodded
<ikonia> Clair_: how ?
<ikonia> why
<ActionParsnip> Clair_: its how he VPS is setup, its really stupid but its what you have
<ikonia> and by who
<Clair_> wish I knew
<Clair_> its not a vps
<blackness> Clair_, check history..
<Clair_> its a dedicated box
<ikonia> Clair_: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<blackness> Clair_, ALL my servers are HOST -> OpenVZ. for quick restore.
<Clair_> iknonia Linux workspace 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<blackness> looks like 12.10 Clair_ ?
<ikonia> so that looks like a physcal standard install
<Clair_> it is
<ikonia> Clair_: boot into recovery mode.
<ikonia> Clair_: or from a CD
<blackness> he cant ikonia he doesnt have local access..just ssh
<ikonia> then he'll have to pay for remote hands
<Clair_> no physical access, thats why I am trying to get around having to do it that way, my colocation host charges oodles of money for that
<blackness> ikonia, i agree..or visit the machine himself.
<blackness> Clair_, then you need to switch to a different colo..my colo doesnt charge for anything like that.
<blackness> and if they do, its never over 20$
<ActionParsnip> blackness: yeah, we do it as part of the contract if its hosted
<hyde> ciao
<mspencer> Should I ask a question about tools for ubuntu development here or in the #ubuntu-devel channel?
<CarlFK> mspencer: I would start here
<Pong> I seem to have problems getting my 12.04 Server to access things outside the local network (i.e. cannot connect to google) while other 10.04 Desktops can connect with same settings
<blackness> Pong, firewall?
<Pong> blackness, no on server firewall and the server and desktops have same access to all
<Matrix> привет всем кто не спит
<bobweaver> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bobweaver> I think
<mspencer> Is sbuild or pbuild better at conserving Internet access (saving downloads for reuse, etc)? I've got an Internet connection that is limited in the amount of download usage per month.
<bobweaver> pbuilder has cache if you like mspencer
<WeThePeople> how do i upgrade to ubuntu kernel for 10.04.4?
<bobweaver> but you do not need to use pubuilder if you do not want to though it is a good idea mspencer
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bobweaver> mspencer,  running lintian on packages seems to help me all the time
<WeThePeople> how do i load the kernel for 10.04.4?
<mspencer> bobweaver: how? I'm new to ubuntu development.
<bobweaver> mspencer,  that is cool can I ask what you are deving up  ?
<mspencer> bobweaver: bug fixing, mostly in python programs.
<ikonia> so why does the kernel matter for python ?
<MolochDynamo> wethepeople, What are you running now?
<mspencer> bobweaver: so far I've worked on software-properties.
<bobweaver> mspencer,  you might want to look into the #ubuntu-motu channel also
<ikonia> oops, miss-read, sorry
<WeThePeople> molochdynamo, 3.0.0-27-generic #44~lucid1-Ubuntu
<bobweaver> mspencer,  this is one of my favorites when it comes to pbuilder guides http://pbuilder.alioth.debian.org/
<mspencer> bobweaver: okay, thanks!
<bobweaver> mspencer,  there is also the #debian-mentors   that is on there network
<mspencer> bobweaver: thanks
<bobweaver> but mspencer  when building a package lintian is run auto when you use debuild
<bobweaver> but you are right it is best to use pbuilder
<simplew> when i run dolphin in ubuntu (and im not referring to KDE), even if i click to show the toolbar it doesnt show it, why is this happening?
<MolochDynamo> wethepeople, apt-get dist-upgrade should do it. Was there a problem?
<mspencer> bobweaver: thanks, I'll stick with pbuilder.
<tooner> im using openelec on a htpc and i installed win7 which overwrote the MBR.. is it easy enough for me to use ubuntu live cd to install grub on the openelec system partition and then let win7 manage the dual boot?
<bobweaver> mspencer,  you have read the Ubuntu packaging guide ?
<bobweaver> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/   << mspencer
<ActionParsnip> tooner: use the omgubuntu guide 'sticking it to grub'  to reinstate grub to the mbr
<geezenslaw> Hi, trying to install 12.04 on a new HP tower. Wubi.exe install and a Windows boot manager ubuntu is displayed as a choice but the box claims corrupted. Any ideas?
<tooner> ActionParsnip thanks
<WeThePeople> molochdynamo, i would like to keep using 10.04, the problem is i updated the kernel to oneric and would like to load lucids kernel again
<mspencer> bobweaver: Yes, I've read that and used its instructions for working on my first bug.
<bobweaver> mspencer,  I also highly recomend the Debian new maintians guide though cryptic at points it is a good place to" dig deep " so to say
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: reboot, hold shift and select the kernel
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: Lucid is EOL in 6 months so you wil need to move soon
<bobweaver> mspencer,  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  less than 6 months, even
<WeThePeople> nope 12.04 is to slow on my comp
<ActionParsnip> can't wait for Lucid to die
<bobweaver> +1 ActionParsnip
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  then use lxde
<JoshuaLin> #NAKEDCATS
<MolochDynamo> wethepeople, What actionparsnip said, you should be able to remove the 10.4.4 kernel after that.
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: or use Xubuntu, you can run all your favourite gnome apps in any desktop...
<mspencer> bobweaver: thanks
<bobweaver> np
<bobweaver> mspencer,  are you getting stuck somewhere or is it just a issue of bandwidth ?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: any hint on why dolphin doesnt show toolbar in unity?
<OerHeks> simplew, doesn't it show on the top panel?
<mspencer> bobweaver: No, we just got a new Internet service that limits us on download usage plus I just upgraded to 12.10 via a new install, so was just wondering on the best method.
<ActionParsnip> simplew: as in 'File Edit View' etc
<simplew> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> simplew: is it not put in the global menu?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i click to show toolbar but doesnt show it
<ActionParsnip> simplew: what if you press ALT+F  while Dolphin has focus?
<bobweaver> mspencer,  ahh yeah there are many ways to skin a cat you can build local and test also . that is another way just like with debuild but you can run      fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -f from the source dir and that will give you debian package to try on local system or a virtual one ect if you do not have great bandwidth
<simplew> ActionParsnip: oh i forgot tha tunity the menu bar is show in the top desktop bar
<bobweaver> mspencer,  but keep in mind on new packages it is best to use pbuilder be cause if you need what I like to call hidden dependences in the d/control
<ActionParsnip> simplew: yes, thats the global menu....
<simplew> what a crap
<simplew> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> simplew: no worries, all the other gnome apps do that too
<simplew> ActionParsnip: time to go back to cinnamon
<mspencer> bobweaver: I'll just stick with pbuilder since I'm new, thanks for all your help!
<simplew> ActionParsnip: another thing, how do i configure icons in unity just for curiosity
<ActionParsnip> simplew: you can use cinammon, but its not supported here
<silindean> time to go Back in Time :) @simplew
<simplew> ActionParsnip: im still in unity
<ActionParsnip> simplew: you can configure icons in any desktop by editting the .desktop for the app in /usr/share/applications
<bobweaver> np mspencer  let us know (buy filing a bug or question on  launchpad) if there is anything about the packageing guide that can be better thanks for deving up in Ubuntu You Rock !
<simplew> ActionParsnip: im referring to the icons theme
<ActionParsnip> simplew: by default they should obey the icon theme you set
<bobweaver> mspencer,  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide
<simplew> ActionParsnip: thats what im asking, how to change icons theme in unity
<ActionParsnip> simplew: there is gnome-tweak-tool    you can set things with
<simplew> ActionParsnip: but that isnt installed by default
<ActionParsnip> simplew: many things aren't
<mercury00> what channel is best to join for help with reprepro?
<ActionParsnip> !alis | mercury00
<ubottu> mercury00: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<simplew> ActionParsnip: how can i set dolphin as default fle manager in unity?
<mercury00> Thanks!
<geezenslaw> Selecting ubuntu from the windows boot menu claims File: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr is missing or corrupt. Any diagnostics for this?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: right click a folder in nautilus, then select open with other app and select dolphin
<ActionParsnip> geezenslaw: have you chkdsk'd your NTFS partition?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: thats not what i asked
<Kraun> !ciao
<Kraun> !list
<ubottu> Kraun: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<geezenslaw> the machine has 2 drives C: and E: and I chose E:. I suspect E: has no partition. but why did it install w/ no issues?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: it will change the config so that folders open in dolphin, so anytime a file browser is needed, it will open
<ActionParsnip> simplew: how is that not what you wanted?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: when i right click in a folder i have no option like "Open With...", it simply apepars "Open"
<ActionParsnip> simplew: do you have 'open with other application'?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: 5th option down...?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: not when right click over a folder
<ActionParsnip> simplew: in nautilus
<simplew> yes in nautilus
<geezenslaw> ActionParsip: the machine won't let me run chkdsk. must be so-called elevated mode.
<ActionParsnip> geezenslaw: in windows?
<bobweaver> simplew,  what is permissions on file ?
<bobweaver> is it a script ?
<bobweaver> or executable
<simplew> bobweaver: im in home, so i have all permission i need to a full control
<ActionParsnip> simplew: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168752/how-to-run-dolphin-instead-of-nautilus
<bobweaver> simplew,  you are getting the anwser that I am saying. Is the file that you are trying to open a script or maked as executable ?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84929/how-to-set-up-dolphin-as-default-file-manager
<geezenslaw> ActionParsnip: yes in windows. I checked the account type and i'm Administrator. I don't get it.
<simplew> ActionParsnip: thats simply a bad hack, i thought there was some option to set default filemanager
<bobweaver> if so then it will just run that script and you can not right click to open with program.  Or if you are using mixed libarys maybe gtk3 is flipping out. Or maybe this is a desktop file that you are trying to open ?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: but thanks for the tip
<ActionParsnip> geezenslaw: runa cmd as admin and  run:  chkdsk /F c:
<simplew> geezenslaw: windows?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: not something I've had to do, it may be in mime_types file (if memory serves)
<ActionParsnip> geezenslaw: right click the shortcut and click 'rus as administrator'
<Lttlwing16> hey all
<Lttlwing16> quick question
<Lttlwing16> for anyone who is willing to answer
<simplew> ActionParsnip: any hint how to edit mimetypes in unity?
<Lttlwing16> running 12.04 from a USB flash drive sys persistent and the dropbox app (installed from .deb file through Software center) won't hang on to my login
<ActionParsnip> simplew: its a text file, so the session is moot
<Lttlwing16> it resets every reboot
<simplew> ActionParsnip: moot?
<Lttlwing16> I've tried a number of fixes to no avail
<ActionParsnip> simplew: irrelevant, not important
<simplew> ActionParsnip: but i dont know which file is
<ActionParsnip> simplew: sudo updatedb; locate mime | grep type
<ActionParsnip> simplew: didn't spring to mind?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: in fact no :)
<GandalfB> Hello all -
<simplew> ActionParsnip: this is weird, if running kwrite in unity it does show menu bar in kwrite window, strange doesnt do the same for dolphin
<GandalfB> anyone on hand to help out with a problem I'm having.
<bobweaver> QT + gtk 3 =  What something is not right
<simplew> nautilus is going from bad to worst, now isnt even possible to have a tree sidebar panel like used to exist...
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  it is best just to ask your question
<GandalfB> thanks bob - ok will do
<ActionParsnip> simplew: could poke around in /etc/mime.types
<geezenslaw> ActionParsnip: run as admin makes no diff. I suspect the setup is geared to use the C: drive and not the E: drive.
<geezenslaw> I will try to use an USB flashdrive.
<ActionParsnip> geezenslaw: whichever partition (not a drive) has the Wubi install on, get it checked.
<ActionParsnip> geezenslaw: you should have a GUI app in systrem tools if memory serves
<GandalfB> ok - I've installed 12.10 - and now I'm getting a hang on longin screen, after I log in with my user name and password.   The login prompt vanishes and I just get the default wallpaper and mouse pointer, nothing else.   The OS seems to report general error and thats it.   I've tried stopping and starting lightdm and also tried switching to gdm.    prior to the restart, there were number of things installed, so I'm not su
<ActionParsnip> GandalfB: su isn't a user
<ActionParsnip> GandalfB: what video chip do you have?
<GandalfB> I'm using nvidia 8600
<GandalfB> its rather old pc
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  you have ran unity test ?
<ActionParsnip> GandalfB: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<ActionParsnip> GandalfB: mine are all older ;)
<GandalfB> I think, I might of changed the driver before re-starting
<GandalfB> maybe.. can't remmber
<ActionParsnip> GandalfB: did you upgrade from Precise, or is it a clean install?
<GandalfB> how do I run unity test / switch
<GandalfB> its a clean install
<GandalfB> all I've installed since the clean install is xammp, some ai32-libs and flash plugin
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  if you press ctrl+alt+f1 then log in and run  "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p "   is it all yeses ?
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: well that's super convenient
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  I am betting that you are right and it is mod that is not loaded
<GandalfB> it says - "Error: unable to open display"
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  can you install pastebinit ?
<bobweaver> !info pastebinit | GandalfB
<ubottu> GandalfB: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<GandalfB> how do I do that -
<bobweaver> then run     "lspci | pastebinit "  then give us the link to see
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<GandalfB> thanks
<bobweaver> you are at tty ?
<GandalfB> doing that now
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  also a "lsmod | pastebinit "  would also help
<nrdb> I am running 12.04 server ... I want to install libcgi-dev ... which is in universe .... which I think is properly enabled ... but I keep getting " Package 'libcgi-dev' has no installation candidate"
<blackness> nrdb, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo apt-get update|pastebinit
<bobweaver> blackness that will not work
<Lttlwing16> anyone know why Dropbox logs out after reboot
<Lttlwing16> can't get it to stick
<GandalfB> ok the lspci output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373653/
<bobweaver> must save output at var then cat it like           " update-output=$(sudo apt-get update) && cat $update-output | pastebinit "
<GandalfB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373656/ is the lsmod output
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  I also have that same chip in a different computer."  GeForce 8600 GT "
<ActionParsnip> Lttlwing16: have you tried with a different USB stick?
<Lttlwing16> Nope..
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<BeoWulf`> howdy all. What will I lose, aside from the annoying start bar thing, if I install another desktop like Cinnamon?
<bobweaver> then reboot
<Lttlwing16> ActionParsnip: I think nautilus is out of wack
<str1ct> hi everyone. Somebody could tell me what should I do to not enter the password each time when i try install smth, for example: sudo apt-get install.... then I have to enter the pswd... can I set smth to don't do it?
<blackness> yes, i was wrong..
<ActionParsnip> BeoWulf`: if you use cinammon you will not get support for it here
<Lttlwing16> because It won't hold on to the Spotify app I put in the dock either
<bobweaver> blackness, yeah I have run into the troubles many times
<blackness> nrdb, follow what bobweaver pasted: update-output=$(sudo apt-get update) && cat $update-output | pastebinit
<beandog> str1ct: http://www.maestric.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password
<nrdb> blackness, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373659/
<bobweaver> Oo
<str1ct> beandog: thank you;)
<blackness> you are using universe, lemme see if that package exists under that name
<bobweaver> blackness no I was wrong :/
<BeoWulf`> Not looking for support, mostly I want to know what I will lose?
<GandalfB> ok, it says "nvidia-current is already the newest version"
<andybrine> evening all
<ActionParsnip> BeoWulf`: that's all.
<blackness> nrdb, what does: sudo apt-get install libcgi0 report?
<GandalfB> I think I may of switched something with the video card on previous login,
<blackness> bobweaver, so we're both wrong ?:P
<andybrine> does anyone know a good command to purge everything relating to a program
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  what is   "apt-cache policy nvidia-current | pastebinit "
<andybrine> so the program can be reinstalled
<andybrine> ?
<WeThePeople> is there a easy way to install xampp on ubuntu?
<blackness> andybrine, have you tried apt-get remove --purge package ?
<iceroot> WeThePeople: please dont use xampp on GNU/Linux
<lcabreza2> WeThePeople: download the tar.gz file and extract it
<andybrine> not yet, thanks blackness
<blackness> welcome, or you can use apt-get purge andybrine
<iceroot> lcabreza2: please dont suggest to install something as tar.gz
<andybrine> i installed neflix and want to purge all then reinstall
<GandalfB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373666/
<lcabreza2> WeThePeople: it would be best to download and compile ..
<blackness> i perfer the --flags over all the others
<nrdb> blackness, "E: Unable to locate package libcgi0"
<bobweaver> GandalfB, funny thing is if installed nvidia is not loaded in lsmod :?
<blackness> nrdb, 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> !info libcgi0
<ubottu> Package libcgi0 does not exist in quantal
<WeThePeople> iceroot, what do you recommend
<blackness> !info libcgi-dev
<ubottu> Package libcgi-dev does not exist in quantal
<iceroot> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<GandalfB> is the output from that command
<blackness> LIES
<iceroot> WeThePeople: install the lamp packages directly with the command i gave you
<nrdb> blackness, yes ... 12.04.01 to be precise
<iceroot> !lamp | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<blackness> i have that package for 10.11
<blackness> 12.10 *
<WeThePeople> iceroot, can i run perl
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  try    "sudo modprob nvidia && sudo services lightdm restart "
<GandalfB> bobweaver I might of stupiedly turned it off
<blackness> The following NEW packages will be installed:\  libcgi-dev libcgi0
<iceroot> WeThePeople: sure, sudo apt-get install perl  (but i guess its already installed)
<blackness> one moment nrdb
<GandalfB> bobweaver, trying now
<nrdb> blackness, uname -a = "Linux www 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  yeah it looks that way lsmod says driver is not loaded but policy says that it is installed
<blackness> nrdb, what are we trying to do? maybe the package name changed from 12.04 to 12.10
<nrdb> blackness, I am trying to develop some cgi in C for a website... the libcgi looks api looks good.
<blackness> !info libcgi-devel
<ubottu> Package libcgi-devel does not exist in quantal
<GandalfB> bobweaver, modprob, says command not found.... could that be because I'm running gdm instead of lightdm?
<blackness> !info libcgi-devel precise
<bobweaver> No
<ubottu> Package libcgi-devel does not exist in precise
<nrdb> blackness, isn't that "libcgi-dev"
<blackness> yes..
<ActionParsnip> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcgi&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<blackness> i found packages for all ubuntu's but 12.04 :/
<nrdb> !info libcgi-dev precise
<ubottu> Package libcgi-dev does not exist in precise
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install nvidia current && sudo reboot
<bobweaver> that will reboot at end
<blackness> nrdb, libcgic-dev
<GandalfB> bobweaver, cool let me try that
<blackness> !info libcgic-dev
<ubottu> libcgic-dev (source: libcgic): C library for developing CGI applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-3 (quantal), package size 49 kB, installed size 184 kB
<nrdb> blackness, that is different but I suppose I could use it... libcgi must have been dropped at some time.
<blackness> nrdb, sudo apt-get install libcgic-dev, sorry, forgot that part.
<bobweaver> !info libcgic2
<ubottu> libcgic2 (source: libcgic): C library for developing CGI applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-3 (quantal), package size 19 kB, installed size 62 kB
<blackness> same thing..cept for sizes :P
<bobweaver> apt-cache search libcgic
<blackness> does that provide header files bobweaver ?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: the solution is to in mimeapps.list add a line with inode/directory=kde4-dolphin.desktop
<bobweaver> blackness run apt-cache show <name of package >
<minas> Hi. How can I see the version of the GPU driver?
<theos911> It should be displayed with glxinfo
<blackness> he needs the development package.. libcgic isnt the development package..im viewing it via www :P
<nrdb> blackness, bobweaver , thanks for your time... I see about converting the code to libcgic
<GandalfB> bobweaver, thats working away
<minas> theos911: server glx version string: 1.4. is that it?
<blackness> Welcome nrdb
<bobweaver> nrdb,  what about libcg ?
<bobweaver> opps that is nvidia toolkit :/
<theos911> No minas, I don't think so.
<theos911> I'm a bit rusty, but it should be something more like "3.3.0 NVIDIA 295.49"
<minas> theos911: client glx version string? (By the way, I want the driver version, not the version of openGL). I'm using ATI
<theos911> I think OpenGL version string is what you want
<minas> theos911: no, that's the version of opengl
<bobweaver> One can see the pacakge infromation like version number  with     apt-cache policy <name of package >
<theos911> Ok, I tried, Sorry
<bobweaver> including drivers
<minas> theos911: thanks anyway :)
<bobweaver> or mods or what every
<GandalfB> bobweaver, rebooting
<GandalfB> bobweaver, ok rebooted, logged in, starting at just the wallpaper and the mouse pointer,  nothing else.  I'm supposed to be using GDM
<WeThePeople> iceroot, how do i run the installed programs to edit a webpage?
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  ok open terminal ctrl+alt+t  and run lsmod | grep nvidia    anything show up ?
<GandalfB> bobweaver, rebooting
<GandalfB> bobweaver, fyi,, it just said the applicatoin compiz has closed unexpectedly
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  let us know when rebooted
<GandalfB> bobweaver, I'm not repbooting btw, that was typeo
<bobweaver> oh
<bobweaver> press ctrl+alt+f1   log in and run     lsmod | pastebinit      then give us link
<GandalfB> ok roger
<GandalfB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373717/
<bobweaver> er nividia is still not loaded !
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, also nothing showed up doing the grep
#ubuntu 2012-11-21
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  sudo modprob nvidia
<GandalfB> modprob: command not found
<bobweaver> oh woops try this    sudo modprob  nvidia_current
<three18ti2> modprobe
<bobweaver> thanks three18ti  !
<bobweaver> that is it forgot the e
<three18ti2> ;)
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  ^^
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe nvidia
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, gotchat
<bobweaver> gezz
 * bobweaver feels silly 
<three18ti> yea, I hate it when linux does what I say instead of what I want...
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, it says fatal: Module nvidia_current not found.
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe nvidia
<sssilver> Anyone here using Openbox and having an issue where alt-shift-tab doesn't work?
<bobweaver> GabrieleV,  should just go to the next line if so run     lsmod | pastebinit
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, it says fatal: Module nvidia_current not found.
<bobweaver> er wrong person ^^
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  sudo modprobe nvidia          said that ?
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, it sure did
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, I can turn on webcam if that helps :D
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<bobweaver> are they installed ?
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to extract the e-mail that Thunderbird has cached?  I lost the main drive my e-mail server was living on, and it looks like the ONLY copy I have is the cached copy in Thunderbird
<Akiva> Man I hate installing linux for old people, because chances are, they have paid for some stupid cisco based web application that only works in ie6
<Akiva> webex, I hate you
<Akiva> Now I have to do a dual boot
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, what are teh characters after "linux-headers-'uname -r'"  is that correct
<bobweaver> nothing
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<bobweaver> that is it
<GandalfB> Bobweaver what key is 'uname -r'  as it saying "E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-uname -r"
<_r00t_> GandalfB: just do this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-current
<GandalfB> root, ok
<bobweaver> that is not supported ^^
<bobweaver> but should work
<GandalfB> Bobweaver.... ok safe to do?
<_r00t_> GandalfB: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<dooml0rd> does ubuntu2d have a hotkey to make a window undecorated+fullscreen
<bobweaver> but if you add beta software you might get beta output though that is a good repo
<ActionParsnip> GandalfB: i use it. i need it so my gpu can run urban terror
<_r00t_> bobweaver: is it beta ? really ?
<bobweaver> bleeding edge / beta / whatever you want to call it
<fdidh> hey all
<_r00t_> bobweaver: it's current 'latest stable'
<bobweaver> and nvidia-current is already installed so I guess that one would want to upgrade only
<Netbus> hi
<bobweaver> _r00t_,  you are correct it is not beta
<bobweaver> edgers
<ActionParsnip> the beta is 310 if memory serves
<bobweaver> 310.19-0ubuntu1~xedgers~raring1
<ActionParsnip> boom!
<iceroot> WeThePeople: apache and mysql will be started automaticly after they are installed
<Netbus> Guake Terminal is AWESOME
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, btw should I of mentioned that I'm running 64bit earlier?
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, rebooting
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  need to get that mod(driver) loaded
<GandalfB> how do I do that :O
<bobweaver> should be loading auto not sure why not . I would file a bug on that . but that is just me.
<GandalfB> whats teh pannel in ui were you set the driver
<GandalfB> is there anyway I can force display that pannel?
<brandon420> guys
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, I can seem to get a file exporer up by creating a folder on desktop
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, can I run it form there?
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  by adding the ppa that _r00t_  suggested that will then upgrading it should do it,   GandalfB   modprobe loads drivers
<GandalfB> I think I set something doddy in one of the display panels settings, from the ui tho.. there was a window (before i had the problem) which listed 5 odd drivers for nvidia.. do what know what pannel that is?
<bobweaver> you can reconfigure nvidia_current
<bobweaver> sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<bobweaver> or if you can open terminal with ctrl+alt+t   then try  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, should I reboot arfter reconfigure current?
<brandon420> I need to know how to get my internet working... I had this problem the other day, and reset the router. I am at someone elses house and reset the router.
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, rebooting
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, ok what should I see when I type "sudo nivdia-xconfig"
<mgore> sorry..just joined this chat...how far are we on the QA verification point?
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current and reboot seemed to make my desktop resoluotion even smaller :P
<bobweaver> afkb 20 min
<mgore> k
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How can i do a swap?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i get  swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<brandon420> I need to know how to get my internet working... I had this problem the other day, and reset the router. I am at someone elses house and reset the router.
<_r00t_> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: sudo swapon -a
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<monopole> exit
<monopole> exit
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> swapon: /swapfile1: skipping - it appears to have holes.
<_r00t_> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: swapfile ? Should it not be a partition ?
<Akiva> how do I mount the cd rom from a live environment? I mounted my ubuntu usb drive, and now I want to burn an iso, but I can't access the cdrom
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how can i swap?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i was trying an alternative mthod
<_r00t_> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Fair enough .... you followed a procedure like this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<mercury00> what's the best way to get gpg-agent to cache password?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> yes somewhat _r00t_
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> what is the easiest way?
<ariados> .net
<mercury00> [_-S1L3NC3-_], probably creating a swap partition is best, IF you have a disk with empty space,
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> im in a VPS
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> so..
<ar9> whats the metapackage to install basic x server called?
<_r00t_> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Should work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516004 ....... Ahhhhh IC - you're in a vps :)
<mercury00> [_-S1L3NC3-_], hmm, I thought in a VPS you wouldn't need swap at all?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<_r00t_> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Welcome to Jail .... your turn to throw the dice
<mercury00> [_-S1L3NC3-_], I mean, isn't that for the host env?
<willbeeler> hi everyone... I installed ubuntu on another new harddrive and the left the previous installation on the first hard drive alone. Nothing has changed on the grub list of ubuntu installations.. It just has that first "Ubuntu" entry
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> umm idk
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but i have a ram limit
<willbeeler> when i click on it, it goes to the first instllation
<willbeeler> how do i fix that?
<QS81> evening all. I seem to have lost my files after an upgrade to 12.10 but they seem to be under a folder called .ecryptfs and I can't retrieve them. can anyone help me out?
<mercury00> [_-S1L3NC3-_], I woulnd't worry about swap unless I was running bare metal
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i need a i need a swap because im getting ram errors on a pkg im trying to config
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> _r00t_ didnt work
<mercury00> willbeeler, you probably just need to run update-grub, typically it finds all ubuntu installs and adds them to grub,
<GandalfB> _root_, is there are way I can just re-install ubunto without using usbkey or cdrom (as I don't have either option) to correct my problem.  as it was fairly clearn install?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> _r00t_ am i supposed to rename "./swap.virtual.disk" ?
<ar9> what package do i need for a basic Xsession?
<blackness> GandalfB, without a media source, you cant really do much..
<_r00t_> willbeeler:  sudo update-grub
<mercury00> willbeeler, assuming you would like to add the installation on the second disk to the grub menu on the first disk, anyway,
<dooml0rd> is there a way to compare two directory trees. e.g: something like rsync reporting what it would do if you invoked it
<GandalfB> blackness, well I have the media,  I just can't boot from cd (as I dont have one) and the motherboard is to crapy to boot from usb
<_r00t_> dooml0rd: diff -r
<GandalfB> so is there an equiviant to the windows installer?
<blackness> GandalfB, i'd go buy a single CD-r
<willbeeler> im sorry i must have lost connection... does anyone know what to do about my question? I have 2 installations of ubuntu, but only one grub entry
<mercury00> doomlord, yes, rsync has an option that will do nothing, it's, -n i think
<_r00t_> dooml0rd: or run the rsyn with -n option ie --dry-run
<willbeeler> and the grub entry goes to the older one
<GandalfB> blackness, no I have no cd-r drive :)
<blackness> no CDRom period?
<GandalfB> I have the cd-r ;D
<blackness> i believe there is a way to use grub to install from a iso.
<GandalfB> well, correct,  actually no ide cable to connect it :S
<dooml0rd> thanks
<mercury00> doomlord, or --dry-run, so something like rsync --update /first/dir /second/dir --dry-run, maybe
<blackness> GandalfB, can you borrow one from another device? like a slave HD..
<blackness> GandalfB, wait, you said IDE right?
<dooml0rd> rsync -nr perhaps (recursive/dry run)
<GandalfB> not really
<mercury00> willbeeler, assuming you would like to add the installation on the second disk to the grub menu on the first disk, anyway, use 'sudo update-grub
<GandalfB> blackness, yup
<mercury00> willbeeler, it *should* automatically see that you have kernels on the second disk, and add them to your grub menu
<blackness> Why not slave your CDrom off your harddrive? or is the slave IDE slot taken by a harddrive?
<GandalfB> the harddrive is sata :P
<willbeeler> mercury00: when would I do that? On the live disc (right now) or when i get back into my first installation?
<mercury00> dooml0rd, right, recursive too
<blackness> oh..
<QS81> I'm trying to recover my lost personal files after an upgrade and I know they're on my hard drive under an ecryptfs folder but I can't access it. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<blackness> Hang on GandalfB ..lemme find a guide.
<mercury00> dooml0rd, uh, also, -v or something, you want there to be output,
<dooml0rd> -nrv ok
<GandalfB> blackness,  yes much swearing was involved with getting the destro on there in the first place.  I pinched an IDE cable from a friend,  which I've since returned
<blackness> GandalfB, http://askubuntu.com/questions/141940/how-to-boot-live-iso-images
<GandalfB> ok I taka  read
<bc81> @search Edwin Marlow
<blackness> GandalfB, You have to edit grub.cfg manually i believe.
<mercury00> willeeler, only from the running instance of the first disk,
<blackness> bc81, this isnt a file serving channel.
<mercury00> willeeler, when you run update-grub it'll try to update the info it has on the running kernel / current root directory unless you carefully specify otherwise,
<GandalfB> blackness, I think thats one for the morning, my head starting to swell with pain :(  Thanks for all the help tonight and thankyyou bobweaver for trying to help
<mercury00> willbeeler, but it's safest/easiest to boot into the first dist, run sudo update-grub, and watch the output.  It should print out some info about how it discovered an ubuntu kernel on the other disk
<willbeeler> mercury00: when i setup the second instllation, i set it to the second (new) hard drive (grub i mean)... would that be a prob?
<willbeeler> ok ill try that
<blackness> haha..i know that feeling GandalfB
<blackness> make sure you save it :)
<willbeeler> how rude... I forgot to say thank you mercury00!!!
<GandalfB> ttfn all
<mercury00> willbeeler, it's not a probem to 'also' install grub to the second disk, it' sjust that it'll never be used unless you physically remove the first disk.  Your BIOS -> tries booting the first disk.  The first disk -> loads grub from the boot sector, gets files from the root directory
<willbeeler> and everyone else for their help
<willbeeler> AHhh.. that's right..
<willbeeler> how dumb of me
<willbeeler> i appreciate it, now i understand
<mercury00> willbeeler, no problem, it's not simple so there's no reason feeling dumb
<willbeeler> have a good night and happy thanksgiving
<mercury00> willbeeler, night,
<willbeeler> well, i've been through this rodeo before, and it should have dawned on me
<willbeeler> ttyl
<mercury00> willbeeler, yeah I just yesterday installed grub from a chroot onto a usb disk to reinstall on another computer, ha
<QS81> I'm trying to recover my lost personal files after an upgrade and I know they're on my hard drive under an ecryptfs folder but I can't access it. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<blackness> what version ubuntu QS81 ?
<QS81> 12.10
<blackness> moment please.
<QS81> upgraded from 12.04 via a thumbstick.
<QS81> thank you blackness
<blackness> QS81, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38336/how-do-i-recover-my-data-from-an-encrypted-home-directory/80386#80386 give this a try.
<blackness> QS81, here is one with a video LOL http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<blackness> QS81, make sure instead of 11.10, use 12.10 for your liveUSB..
<ZiauddinMK> hey, don't forget to multiply by four.
<blackness> ZiauddinMK, what?
<willbeeler> hey it worked! thanks, im logged in!
<mercury00> willbeeler, super!
<QS81> thank you for the help blackness but this seems like it will take a long time. I'm a very deep ubuntu newbie so a lot of this is still very foreign to me.
<kolaracdn> can someone help me. I am running ubuntu 12.10 on my system and i want the default boot up to be tty1 instead of tty7. So i do want the gui running in the background, i just want it to boot to the virtual console first. Thanks!
<QS81> but at least there is a way.
<blackness> Just take your time, and follow the steps.. and you will be fine QS81
<bazhang> !nox | kolaracdn
<ubottu> kolaracdn: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<blackness> bazhang, i believe he wants it to goto console, and leave X running in the background. not sure if what you suggested will do that.
<QS81> blackness: one minor question - when it says that the target system's hard drive needs to be mounted, do they mean the one I'm trying to open or the one that was created when the upgrade took place?
<kolaracdn> no i already tried that i want the gui to be running but not in the background. i want tty1 the first i see and i want to switch to tty7 when needed
<blackness> the one that holds the encryptedfs.
<blackness> target = where you want it to go, source = location of data..
<blackness> sorry i got that backwards a second ago QS81
<jsn> I am trying ifup wlan0 (wireless, naturally) and am getting "Unsupported driver 'iwlwifi'". It worked last week. lsmod lists iwlwifi. I think it might be suspend/resume related, but I only ever suspended once. Maybe it is because I shipped the machine. HW troubles that could have loosened the wireless card?
<kolaracdn> can someone help me. I am running ubuntu 12.10 on my system and i want the default boot up to be tty1 instead of tty7. So i do want the gui running in the background, i just want it to boot to the virtual console first. Thanks!
<Synthos> Hello,  I am having a very strange ethernet issue and I'm not sure where to start troubleshooting.  I'm on my windows partition and everything is fine, but in Ubuntu I can only get LAN access. WAN does not work.  DNS does not resolve.  What logs should I be looking in?
<ActionParsnip> jsn: how do you 'ship a machine'?
<blackness> kolaracdn, please give people time to respond and or give you a guide or a solution.
<blackness> ActionParsnip, VIA UPS or FedEX
<kolaracdn> k
<ActionParsnip> blackness: i see
<Synthos> I'm running 12.04 LTS
<jsn> ActionParsnip, UPS is one choice. There are many.
<ActionParsnip> Synthos: disable the ability for the network chip to wake up the OS as well as the power management
<Evil_Eric> Synthos, so am i
<ActionParsnip> jsn: i see, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> jsn: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network     what wifi chip are you using?
<jsn> ActionParsnip, yet, it is't OK.
<ActionParsnip> Synthos: you set it in windows device manager
<Synthos> Ok
<laffen> which is the most awsome videocard buy for a desktop to use with linux? more centered on price vs performance since im not a big gamer.. i have ATI radeon and its more sluggish than it should be cause of poor drivers
<Evil_Eric> im just happy to have my samba shares back working again i have no clue what was wrong in the first place but everything pointed toward the conf file yet it was fine when i totaly removed samba and restarted everything and it all started working like it should
<jsn> ActionParsnip, lshw -C network => http://pastebin.ca/2253609
<toromata> Hello guys, I have installed ubuntu 12.10 3.2.0-33-generic-pae #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:39:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux installed on a laptop Toshiba U505, but the fan does not turn on. What I need to configure or install?
<ActionParsnip> laffen: i'd ask in ##hardware   nvidia drivers are pretty sweet
<theslow1> Hey, i am having difficulties mounting an external NTFS hdd
<mercury00> jsn, is the wireless showing up is lspci, or lsusb, and is is 'physically' enabled, (it, on most laptops, wifi has a button you have to press or something)
<laffen> ok tanx, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> theslow1: can you do it manually?
<theslow1> yea
<QS81> going to try this. will return in a bit.
<blackness> theslow1, did you just ask that in debian?
<theslow1> blackness: yes ...
<ActionParsnip> theslow1: when you unplugged it last, did you use the safely remove feature in the OS?
<theslow1> Actionparsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> theslow1: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<jsn> mercury00, lspci I think shows it: 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<ActionParsnip> jsn: and does it say 'UNCLAIMED' above it?
<theslow1> ActionParsnip: wheezy
<ActionParsnip> theslow1: then its debian, so not supported here
<blackness> theslow1, we dont support debian here..
<ActionParsnip> theslow1: this is ubuntu support only
<theslow1> ActionParsnip...okay :(
<jsn> ActionParsnip, the lshw output? Does not say UNCLAIMED, it says DISABLED.
<blackness> ActionParsnip, +1
<mercury00> jsn, hmm, is there a button to turn on and off wifi on your computer?  on the side, or the top, or a light that turns blue or somethihg?
<mercury00> jsn, what is your computer again, model #?
<ActionParsnip> jsn: thats good, do you have a switch or shortcut to enable or disable wifi?
<laffen> ActionParsnip: i dont get reply there, but i have something like a 10 year old geoforce something but doubt its better than a radeon 5870
<ActionParsnip> jsn: do you dual boot the system?
<toromata> Is there a solution?
<ActionParsnip> laffen: not sure, I always buy nvidia
<mercury00> toromata, which fan is it?  cpu, case?
<laffen> will too after this
<ActionParsnip> toromata: let me search
<toromata> cpu
<jsn> ActionParsnip, I don't dual boot.
<mercury00> (always nvidia, though ati's linux drivers are not bad, I just prefer the hardware)
<blackness> ActionParsnip, give jsn time to respond :P
<blackness> not everyone can type 70+WPM ActionParsnip heh
<ActionParsnip> toromata: seems you need the boot option: acpi=noirq
<ActionParsnip> toromata: http://michaelminn.com/linux/toshiba-u505/   source
<jsn> blackness, I'm 50wpm+, I appreciate ActionParsnip speed :)
<laffen> my 3 year old latop with internal intel video card runs better than this one
<synthos2> I disabled all power management... in ubuntu and still seeing no wan . can you clarify what settings
<ActionParsnip> jsn: does the system have a make and model?
<synthos2> to disable?
<jsn> One other tidbit, scanning with iwlist does work.
<ActionParsnip> synthos2: http://www.trishtech.com/img_art/vista_disable_wake_up_1.jpg
<ActionParsnip> jsn: does the system have a make and model?
<synthos2> I assume that by wake up OS you mean wake from suspend. I also disabled WOL
<gsr> Hi all.  just installed 12.10.  apt-get can't seem to find htop, synaptics, or a whole wack of other software.  According to software sources, canonical, universe and multiverse are all enabled.  anyone else having this problem?
<jsn> ActionParsnip, It's Sony, PSG-6C2L, it's a few years old.
<MoON_WallK> i am bored of win7 n coz of .exe soft i hd to use it :( i want a linux good stable & most imp it shud update security patches whn they r released i m concern bout security :D cn you suggest me linux OS
<toromata> ActionParsnip: Thanks, let me see
<ActionParsnip> MoON_WallK: try Ubuntu
<jsn> I always call it a Sony VAIO SZ6, ActionParsnip
<mercury00> ActionParsnip +1
<MoON_WallK> nah it lag withn my ram
<MoON_WallK> i did used it
<synthos2> want me in ubuntu or Windows?
<trism> gsr: sudo apt-get update; yet?
<mercury00> MoON_WallK arch linux?
<MoON_WallK> arch is good in security ???
<jsn> ActionParsnip, third name? Sony VGN-SZ650N/C
<gsr> trism: yup
<jsn> Oh, maybe mine isn't the N/C
<trism> gsr: which mirror?
<Tharkis> Hey there.. I just installed ubuntu, but it doesn't look like a bootloader got installed. How can I install it from the live cd without having to go through the installer again?
<trism> gsr: or actually just pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> jsn: try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<blackness> Tharkis, you need to load the LiveCD, and mount your SYSTEM drive, and chroot to it and type: sudo grub-install
<blackness> let me get you a guide..moment please.
<gsr> trism: http://pastebin.com/zakSRxtY
<mercury00> Tharkis, if you do it that way, be sure to mount -o bind /proc <your root system drive>/proc, as well as /sys and /dev (and maybe /dev/pts)
<MoON_WallK> n yeah will counter strike run on arch lynx under wine  ???????????????
<jsn> ActionParsnip, that command succeeded.
<blackness> Tharkis, http://blackness.sytes.net:8181/bb72d3ea-3379-11e2-874f-4f0b4692c4f6 there you go
<Tharkis> so would it be easier to just go through the installer again? mercury00 ?
<mercury00> tharkis, ah, so, I'd boot to the live-cd, then follow the instructions blackness linked,
<trism> gsr: how about the output of: sudo apt-get update;
<bazhang> MoON_WallK, ask in #archlinux . this is ubuntu support
<jsn> ActionParsnip, lshw no longer shows disabled, but I don't know if that is from the rfkill command or from my iwconfig wlan0 up
<jsn> s/iwconfig/ifconfig/
<mercury00> MoON_WallK, I think so, but my experience is that everyhing is much more manually configured in arch, ubuntu is more preconfigured
<Tharkis> ok thanks.. here goes something
<gsr> trism: http://pastebin.com/3gxcNvKA     I am on a train right now (viarail), so there is a chance its blocking some of the larger files needed to update apt, I guess
<bazhang> mercury00, feel free to support him in #archlinux
<blackness> If you follow that, it will work.
<ActionParsnip> MoON_WallK: if you are new to linux, ubuntu is a great start point
<ActionParsnip> jsn: can you now connect to wifis?
<mercury00> bazhang, sorry.
<jsn> ActionParsnip, still the "unsupported driver: 'iwlwifi'"
<ActionParsnip> MoON_WallK: if you like counterstrike then urban terror is nice :)
<Synthos> ActionParsnip, Disabling power management didn't help as far as I could tell
<gsr> ActionParsnip, MoON_WallK: so is Wolfenstein: enemy territory
<MoON_WallK> nop i used linux mint , backtrack, ubuntu , crunchbang red hat and i am fond of linux \:D/
<Synthos> perhaps there are other settings that I'm missing?
<axisys> how do I slide the active windows like stack of cards instead of zoom out into a grid.. hardly see which one to pick on a laptop screen
<ActionParsnip> Synthos: then I suggest you run:    dmesg | less     see what happens at boot, see what is detected and not etc
<bazhang> MoON_WallK, did you have any actual ubuntu support questions?
<ActionParsnip> MoON_WallK: those are all ubuntu base.....
<ActionParsnip> MoON_WallK: well, except red hat
<MoON_WallK> yup my question was which are the best security patching linux OS i cn install for long time :D
<Synthos> ActionParsnip, I did scan dmesg and didn't notice anything, but I don't exactly know what I'm looking for.  There were some warnings from syslog, but alas I cannot simply copy and paste easily
<MoON_WallK> ne ways thank you bazhang , ActionParsnip for you help \:D/
<bazhang> MoON_WallK, thats not an ubuntu support question
<Synthos> I will try some other driver settings from windows and see what happens
<mercury00> jsn, btw what's lspci -n | grep 06:00.0
<ActionParsnip> Synthos: you don't need to copy and paste naything, you need to skim read it for wifi stuffs
<jsn> mercury00, 06:00.0 0280: 8086:4229 (rev 61)
<Synthos> (it's wired)
<ActionParsnip> Synthos: well, wired then
<sambagirl> I disagree with you bazhang. http://www.moonwalkinc.com/products/moonwalk-for-linux
<gsr> MoON_WallK, for issues not related to ubuntu technical support, see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tharkis> Hi, I just wanted to let you know it worked. Thanks for the help!
<Synthos> Alright, off i go
<mercury00> Tharkis, yipee!
<ActionParsnip> Synthos: use cursors to scroll down, its a useful log
<Tharkis> I agree mercury00
<mercury00> jsn: ok, just checking, that's a totally supported card (and I know you said it already worked before just now stopped), ilwifi talks to it, so, does it give same message when trying to enable it?
<trism> gsr: yeah that output doesn't look right at all, it isn't trying to get quantal/universe
<gsr> trism: must be this crappy wifi.  will have to try again when I get home.
<ActionParsnip> !info moonwalk
<ubottu> Package moonwalk does not exist in quantal
<jsn> mercury00, worked for a long time, in fact. What command trying to enable it do you want me to try?
<szal> nibbler_: please fix your connection, thank you
<gsr> trism: thanks for the help anyway!
<mercury00> jsn, are you on cli only?  does anyting show up in network manager?  wifi is controlled via several configs inthe system,
<jeff123> Is browsing the web with an Ubuntu 12.04 live cd a security risk? Could your hard disk be compromised?
<jsn> mercury00, I'm CLI for this. I never had any luck with network-managre. Let me check if I just started it.
<simplew> i changed by background and now unity appears also with it, how can i get back tht default unity purple background?
<sambagirl> i'm curious, if you have 10.10 & 10.04 servers, you probably can't upgrade can you? something would surely break i suspect.  so you would have no choice but to rebuild and start from scratch?  is there a migration option?
<mercury00> sambagirl, I've upgraded 10.04 and 1.10 servers to 12.04 a few times,
<IdleOne> !eolupgrades | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sambagirl> jeff123 anything is possible. i would imagine the NSA or CIA or DIA or IRS or FBI have a way to get in without the cd/dvd :)
<mercury00> sambagirl, some things could break, but it depends on what you're running
<Shinobi> None of my rdp views will connect to vbox remotely. It's enabled on the machine and there's no firewall. Rdesktop connects fine. Anyone have any idea why I can't connect using gnome-rdp, or remmina?
<molqr> hey can i get the gnome-screen saver to tell me how long it was on ... basically i want to figure out how long was the screen locked for ... how long was i away from work
<sambagirl> ok
<jsn> mercury00, I try to stay CLI, anyway.
<mercury00> jsn, so I'm already making assumptions that something else isn't getting in the way of the commands, like network manager changing ssytem configurations,
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: i'd shoot for a clean install then restore user data etc from backup
<sambagirl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades that link has nothing but really really old releases.
<sambagirl> ActionParsnip, that would require installing all the products all over again wouldn't it?
<sambagirl> all the dependencies and all that right?
<mercury00> jsn, if it were me, I'd probably try rmmod the iwlwifi module, then re modprobe-ing it, via cli, to see if any messages appear,
<mercury00> jsn, checking /var/log/messages or dmesg or whatnot,
<jsn> mercury00, I've tried. It works perfectly. lsmod is happily reporting iwlwifi
<mercury00> jsn, ok that's a good thing,
<simplew> i changed by background and now unity appears also with it, how can i get back tht default unity purple background???
<mercury00> jsn, maybe pastebin output of nm-tool?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: indeed, both methods have advantages and disadvantages
<jsn> Hey, wait! /var/log/messages is missing. dmesg output is fine, though.
<mercury00> jsn, unless nm is not installed,
<sambagirl> I imagine I would encounter some issues upgrading from Hoary to 12.xx LTS?
 * sambagirl sighs
<xangua> simplew: change your background to a purple one
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: thats going to take AGES
<mercury00> jsn, it's ok, I think /var/log/messages is not universal to ubuntu,
<mercury00> sambagirl, some very serious issues
<sambagirl> I guess I will have to just map out a plan to do new installs and try to remember everything i have done in the past on those pizza boxes...
<jsn> mercury00, nm-tool => http://pastebin.ca/2253616
<simplew> xangua: i want to have my own background in my session but continue with the pirple one in unity
<sambagirl> Centos, I have some centos based servers, just out of curiosity, do they persue LTS concept as well?
<sambagirl> i'll ask that there
<sambagirl> brb
<mercury00> jsn, ok, unmanaged, which is ok for us for now, if you don't mind maybe pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<kermit> how do i install a realtime kernel?  mplayer pauses every time it reads about 5MB off disk
<adknight87> Hi there
<adknight87> I have a question
<ek> Anyone here familiar with the way gParted assigns bootable MBR/partitions? I'm totally stuck trying to get my dual-boot grub menu to load. :(
<ek> adknight87: Ask away.
<jsn> mercury00, http://pastebin.ca/2253618   unchanged from when it was working
<adknight87> I have a wine application that can launch protocol urls "imvu://"
<adknight87> But I can't get xdg-open to do get it to open the link in the application
<adknight87> I can do it via terminal
<Synthos> ActionParsnip, I have the dmesg log, the only concerning thing I can see about dmesg is [   34.995699] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready [   34.996436] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<Synthos> I can pastebin the log (i copied a few logs to a shared partition)
<Synthos> http://pastebin.com/VLdLASww
<Synthos> (dmesg)
<adknight87> ek: What operating systems are you dual booting
<Synthos> I'm more concerned about this from the syslog:
<Synthos> Nov 20 19:29:40 peterm-desktop NetworkManager[1227]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-10) Operation not supported
<ek> adknight87: You might want to check out the #wine or #playonlinux channels for more detailed help. They're a knowledgable bunch.
<adknight87> This is more so the xdg-open part
<ek> adknight87: Windows 8 and Kubuntu 12.10. Everthing installed okay, but I have no boot menu.
<adknight87> ek: did you install windows 8 first?
<jsn> Is there any chance that there is some constant, stuck in /proc/ from the one time I did a suspend/resume?
<ek> adknight87: Yessir.
<mercury00> jsn, yes, that looks just fine, do you have any options to iwlwifi in /etc/modprobe/ ?
<mercury00>  jsn, nvmind, irrelevant, iwlwifi already working,
<Synthos> ActionParsnip, here is a segment of my syslog http://pastebin.com/X36L0iVt   (I cannot pastebin all the data as it exceed pastebin's max)
<adknight87> ek: I was thinking about doing the same thing and i had read about the mbr deal for dual booting. Apparently you just add the grub in the windows mbr I think?
<mercury00> jsn, is your wifi built-in?  an pci-e mini card?
<adknight87> ek not the grub
<jsn> mercury00, it is built in. PCI-E mini? I don't know.
<ek> adknight87: My MBR seems to be completely missing and installing grub to /dev/sda1 (early sectors) and /dev/sda5 (Linux) won't work. Even after I've set them as bootable via gParted. *shrug*
<mercury00> jsn, I have gotten similar errors when my card died.  Also, when it was physically switched off, but I can't find any info about your laptop's wifi-switch
<Maccer> So, I managed to break pulseaudio, but not jack. Any way to reconfigure it? I think it's because I installed a pulseaudio-jack module and added it the default.pa, but I reverted all of that and I still have no audio. Any thoughts?
<mercury00> jsn, and to confirm, when you do a sudo lshw -C network, it no longer shows disabled or unclaimed?
<adknight87> ek: use the startup repair on the windows install disk
<jsn> mercury00, there is a switch. iwlist works, though, so it can't be all bad
<jsn> mercury00, correct, no longer disabled, it hasn't shown me unclaimed
<mercury00> jsn, does iwlist show wifi's, or empty list?
<jsn> mercury00, it shows networks.
<ek> adknight87: Just to replace the MBR? Can I then replace it with a grub boot menu?
<mercury00> jsn, but you're unable to connect?
<jsn> mercury00, correct.
<adknight87> ek: no you add in the part for windows to know there's another operating system.
<jsn> mercury00, but it stops with that unsupported driver message, rather than something else
<ek> adknight87: The grub installation and configuration sees everything, it just doesn't install the bootloader into the correct place, apparently. IE: When I boot the system, it finds nothing even though I've installed GRUB.
<mercury00> jsn, hmm, yeah I don't trust the message, just hoping to get better error output,
<adknight87> ek: hmm what partition file formats do you have set up
<mercury00> jsn, honestly, it seems like the card is mostly OK, and this is where things get ugly with wifi.  I'd try connecting to an unsecured network as a test.
<adknight87> ek: I remember certain file systems not being read from grub
<jsn> mercury00, Maybe this will help you? http://pastebin.ca/2253620
<mercury00> jsn, at this point you have to start using the split half approach,
<mercury00> jsn, ah,
<mercury00> jsn, what do you get 'file /dev/lan0'
<simplew> isnt possible to disable what triggers unity wallpaper change when a user changes the session wallpaper?
<mercury00> jsn, er 'file /dev/wlan0'
<Shinobi> If I upgrade my dist, will my packages work, or do I have to reinstall everything?
<adknight87> how does xdg-open work exactly?
<mercury00> jsn, 'file /var/run/wpa_suplicant', and 'ls -Flah /var/run/wpa_supplicant', those should be done sudo/root
<jsn> mercury00, /dev/wlan0: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/wlan0' (No such file or directory)
<ek> adknight87: I have an unallocated /dev/sda1 (bootable via gParted), a /dev/sda3 (Windows 8), a /dev/sda4 (Linux swap) and a /dev/sda5 (Linux /).
<Juanopsy> hey all
<jsn> mercury00, /var/run/wpa_supplicant is not present, either
<mercury00> jsn (but I assume you're already root/sudo)
<Juanopsy> some help to remote acces from ub un
<ek> adknight87: I read about the unrecognized grub partitions as well. I've tried roughly 6 different methods to get a menu and they have all failed. Hence the reason I'm here. :)
<Juanopsy> some help to remote acces from ubuntu to ubuntu
<mercury00> jsn, ah, that's fine because we want them not preexisting,
<ek> Juanopsy: Can you be more specific, please?
<adknight87> ek: well kubuntu has the same installation method as ubuntu right? if you just give it the right partition without the swap it will make the swap.
<Juanopsy> ek: yes, I want to remote acces to a friends computer over internet... what software should I use?
<adknight87> ek: Unless you want it a certain size then I can see you just walking through that but usually you can do that after you had made the main partition for kubuntu.
<ek> adknight87: Yep. Same method. However, I had to do a manual installation since the installer didn't recognize my Winderz OS for whatever reason.
<blackness> Juanopsy, connect how? ftp, terminal, x?
<Juanopsy> ek: full control?
<adknight87> ek: that's odd. What device is this?
<blackness> Juanopsy, you can use SSH for terminal, or VNC for GUI.
<Juanopsy> ek: like remote desktop
<mbrigdan> Hello, I'm trying to convert an aac file to flac with soundconverter, and a GStreamer error window pops up saying "could not initialize supporting library". Here is a paste of the console output: http://pastebin.com/MbD37gfR
<ek> Juanopsy: SSH is what you're looking for. Console access and you can actually run X windows as well.
<blackness> VNC will work for you.. Juanopsy
<ek> adknight87: ASUS X75A laptop.
<Juanopsy> blackness: thx
<blackness> Welcome.
<adknight87> ek: Let me see if I can check something out. I have a Samsung Chronos 7 series. xD
<ek> Juanopsy: Yes. SSH w/ X11 forwarding will work or a VNC, as blackness suggested.
<furian> could someone suggest what i would look at to identify why randomly xubuntu 12.10 closes all programs and just shows the desktop?
<ek> adknight87: Alrighty. Thanks.
<ek> furian: Nothing in your logs?
<furian> what lof should i look at?
<almoxarife> furian: /var/log/syslog is a good start
<furian> log*
<furian> thanks
<almoxarife> welkome
<ek> furian: Also, try to run a "find / -type f -iname "*.core" " command to see if there are core crash files.
<Juanopsy> ek: whats the diference of x11 and vnc?
<mercury00> jsn, I'd try connecting to an unsecured network for the diagnosic results, and doing the ifup with -v
<ek> Juanopsy: A VNC is a connection that basically puts your computer securely into a remote LAN (even though it's remote..) SSH is an encrypted shell that allows you to authenticate and execute commands on the remote system.
<adknight87> ek: should be a easy install on there I had a 8 gig onboard ssd drive and it listed it but I haven't used it. Anyways do you have anything on windows I'm thinking a fresh start by erasing the whole hard drive and getting rid of the mbr along with it.
<webnet> im getting this when i try to install anything http://pastebin.com/9NMhHcDD
<MartinS> hey
<Juanopsy> ek: thankiu man...
<jsn> mercury00, I am actually quite unwell. It is still a few weeks until the cure, and then some time to recover. I'll have to do this tomorrow, as my stomcah will not currently leave me alone.
<ek> adknight87: Well, I'm thinking this may have been because I deleted all of the no-sense partitions from Windows 8 immediately. For instance, the backup/restore partitions and such. They're stupid for me to have.
<Squall5668> Hey guys, apparently grub got destroyed. I tried repairing it from a live CD but i get all sorts of errors like "gpt partition label contains no bios boot partition". Paste from Boot-Repair is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373879/ I was just messing with mysql before all that. Note: it's a VM
<webnet> tried removing the package which wont remove without ripping out
<furian> ek, no results for that search string you posted
<webnet> all of libre office
<ActionParsnip> webnet: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<jsn> mercury00, thank you, and ActionParsnip, for your efforts.
<jsn> Good night.
<webnet> lucid
<webnet> ActionParsnip
<adknight87> ek: windows 8 makes to file partitions 100mb and the system
<ActionParsnip> webnet: on the desktop?
<webnet> yessir ActionParsnip
<adknight87> ek: the 100mb is the obvious mbr location.
<ek> adknight87: So, perhaps something got lost. However, Windows booted fine earlier even after the Linux install. It just booted directly into Winderz. After I messed with gParted and "boot-repair", I can't log into anything.
<ek> adknight87: Right. I left 300MB at the beginning of the disk. It's still there.
<mercury00> jsn, night
<ActionParsnip> webnet: is it Bhodilinux?
<webnet> ActionParsnip im running BT5 R3
<Shinobi> If I upgrade my dist, do I lose all my software?
<adknight87> ek: boot repair from windows? or linux?
<ek> furian: Alright. So, the programs aren't crashing. Are you sure they aren't just hidden or lost to the GUI?
<ActionParsnip> webnet: then ask in #backtrack-linux please
<webnet> its based on lucid tho. they told me to ask here because its a ubuntu specific issue not bt issue
<ek> adknight87: Linux. "apt-get install boot-repair".
<ActionParsnip> webnet: the package you are having issue with is not an Ubuntu package, and you aren't even using Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> webnet: none of the 'ubuntu based' distros are supported here
<adknight87> ek: last time I messed up my mbr I had gone into the repair console using windows start up disk and fixmbr
<webnet> ActionParsnip LibreOffice is an ubuntu package...
<ek> adknight87: It never worked for shit... So, I went with the standard console commands for re-installing grub. However, it still presents no boot menu.
<ActionParsnip> webnet: equally, ubuntu is based on Debian, but if you ask for Ubuntu support in #debian you will be pointed here
<ActionParsnip> webnet: this channel is ONLY for canonical releases
<ek> adknight87: That will fix Winderz, correct? After that's fixed, how did you get your GRUB menu back?
<adknight87> ek: Run the install for ubuntu again
<adknight87> ek: Kubuntu
<adknight87> Lol
<furian> ek, i feel silly, i bumped the mouse wheel and it changed workspaces, i am new to xubuntu, sorry for wasting your time
<ActionParsnip> webnet: the guys in #backtrack-linux will help you as that is what you are using
<ek> Bah! I don't want to re-install! Lol.
<webnet> like i said i was directed her by BT because BT is a toolkit rather than an OS itself its customized ubuntu. but ill try again
<adknight87> ek: it won't overwrite data
<sygb> 5
<adknight87> ek: I don't think
<ek> furian: Haha. No problem. I was going to ask about that but I didn't want you to feel insulted. :)
<ActionParsnip> webnet: the OS is backtrack, so your support is in the backtrack channel;
<webnet> again ill say i was directed here but ok
<furian> what keyed me in is my other user name is here in irc
<furian> thanks
<ek> adknight87: No. I'm sure it won't. I'm just lazy.
<adknight87> ek: imagine how I felt when I installed kernel 3.5
<ek> adknight87: It's certainly worth a shot. I have everything backed up so it isn't a big deal. I just hate not being able to figure stuff out.
<adknight87> ek: and nothing booted
<mbrigdan> Hello, I'm trying to convert an aac file to flac with soundconverter, and a GStreamer error window pops up saying "could not initialize supporting library". Here is a paste of the console output: http://pastebin.com/MbD37gfR
<ek> adknight87: Yup. Been there.
<adknight87> ek: Well all I know is you can format the hard drive all you want but the mbr is stuck on here.
<adknight87> ek: Windows was the only method for cleaning the mbr out
<ek> I just wanted to try everything I could to see if I could get my boot menu back.
<ek> I don't like being stumped...
<ek> adknight87: I'm not surprised. I've had problems like this before. If I didn't "NEED" Windows, I wouldn't give a rat's ass. But, school requires it.
<adknight87> I always thought it was file corruption
<ActionParsnip> adknight87: you can use dd in liveCD to wipe an MBR :)
<ek> You know... Internet Exploder and such. VirtualBox isn't efficient enough.
<ek> ActionParsnip: More info, please.
<adknight87> ActionParsnip: I didn't have internet at the time just a micro sdcard with windows on it
<brandon420> My internet is being retarded.. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> ek: on what?
<ActionParsnip> adknight87: gotcha
<ek> ActionParsnip: Wiping an MBR.
<ek> ActionParsnip: I don't even seem to have one.
<ek> brandon420: Right direction for what? Sorry, I don't see anything above that you've asked.
<adknight87> wait wait dd?
<ek> adknight87: Yup. I can see it working if it's not mounted or at least accessible.
<ActionParsnip> ek: http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/ghost-for-linux-vs-acronis-vs-g4l/28130.html
<ActionParsnip> ek: all I did was:  http://duckduckgo.com/?q=wipe+MBR+dd
<ActionParsnip> ek: not hard....is it?
<brandon420> My internet will go out like every 10ish minutes, and i have to restart my computer for it to work again
<ek> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I'll take a look.
<adknight87> ek: http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm
<brandon420> What is the problem, and how do i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> ek: using the webs to search for things instead of asking frees helpers up.
<adknight87> xD it's nice to see it on a list he can print out
<ek> ActionParsnip: That doesn't clear the MBR. In fact, it has nothing to do with what we're talking about.
<ActionParsnip> ek: it does, it puts 0s in the first 512k of drive
<ActionParsnip> ek: that is where the MBR resides
<ActionParsnip> ek: so it does clear the MBR
<adknight87> ActionParsnip: Makes it unreadable
<ek> ActionParsnip: Well, if that's where the system's MBR is, yes. However, mine isn't there, apparently.
<ActionParsnip> adknight87: all 0s, yep..pretty unreadable :)
<ActionParsnip> ek: then you willneed to find out and do that to the partition, rather than the disk
<ek> Unallocated is exactly what it should be. So, unreadable would be great.
<ek> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to figure out why GRUB isn't booting into the menu.
<adknight87> ActionParsnip: take in account he has windows still already on there.
<adknight87> ek: you do that you'll lose the windows start xD
<adknight87> ek: How many times have you tried installing kubuntu?
<ek> adknight87: In my life or just on this system?
<adknight87> ek: when the problem started
<ek> On this system, once. In my life, probably thousands...
<ek> adknight87: Only once.
<ek> Just installed it.
<adknight87> ek: would be so much easier if I could just go through the motions then thinking about how to explain it lol
<adknight87> ek: is this your only chat?
<ek> adknight87: Well, yes. That's the issue. I've still got both systems installed but no menu to choose from.
<ek> They both work for sure.
<ek> adknight87: What do you mean?
<skulltip> is unity 2d going away
<adknight87> skype msn ... brosix, jitsi,
<adknight87> fail ymessenger
<ek> adknight87: I have skype, AOL, MSN, ICQ, Yahoo!, etc...
<adknight87> ah
<dr_willis> skulltip:n 12.10 its gone
<adknight87> add me on skype and I'll give ya a ordered list to try out
<skulltip> so i need a decent system to install 12.10
<adknight87> <---
<adknight87> I keep my sn's obvious
<skulltip> or at least video card
<ek> adknight87: Alrighty. Gimme a moment.
<dr_willis> skulltip:  not really. from what i hear
<skulltip> anyway, < 97% complete downloading TF2 :) no longer beta
<ActionParsnip> skulltip: its dead after Precise. Quantal uses 3d only
<Scriminamp> wat
<skulltip> netflix doesn't work well in kde, screen is all white. going to try it in unity in a few, running 12.04
<ActionParsnip> skulltip: i'd ask in #winehq too
<skulltip> good idea, thanks
<adknight87> netflix - Virtualbox
<skulltip> adknight87 - wine :)
<adknight87> I got steam native :P
<adknight87> who doesn't actually
<skulltip> lol
<ActionParsnip> adknight87: me
<ek> adknight87: Skype is acting up, AIM, MSN, Yahoo! or ICQ, perhaps?
<adknight87> msn xD
<adknight87> @hotmail
<ek> Alrighty.
<wd12> msn is down :D
<ActionParsnip> actually down? I know its on the way
<Amelia25> <Amelia25> anyone can tell me what are theses accounts: 100::14375:0:99999:7::: AND 101::14375:0:99999:7:::
<Amelia25> i am puzzled
<ek> adknight87: Added.
<ActionParsnip> Amelia25: where are those from?
<adknight87> I got ya
<Amelia25> they are in my /etc/shadow file
<adknight87> I actually didn't even have the account loaded
<adknight87> xD
<ActionParsnip> Amelia25: and finally, what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<wd12> brasil :D
<ek> adknight87: Haha. I just saw the quit.
<groovy> sorry i crashed
<groovy> anyone know about theses 100, 101 account i posted ?
<adknight87> empathy fails
<ActionParsnip> Amelia25: and finally, what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<QS81> Blackness: It worked!! Thank you so much!! It worked, my data is saved!!
<ActionParsnip> groovy: ^
<ActionParsnip> QS81: get a backup!
 * QS81 struts like Travolta in Saturday Night Fever 2
<groovy> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<groovy> :)
<QS81> Already did and will be moving things to my desktop later tonight.
<ikonia> lsb-release
<groovy> not found
<ikonia> it is lsb_release
<ikonia> just checked it
<blackness> Welcome QS81
<ikonia> groovy: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<ActionParsnip> groovy: what is the output  of: cat  /etc/issue
<blackness> i told you it would :) aslong as you took your time and read everything in detail :D
<ActionParsnip> QS81: sweet :)
<QS81> Blackness: the learning curve with ubuntu is great but the satisfaction is oh so sweet once you do it.
<Amelia26> sorry, i crashed
<ActionParsnip> Amelia26: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Amelia26> Linux LWEB06 2.6.16.60-0.54.5-default #1 Fri Sep 4 01:28:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Amelia26> its a SLES sp10
<blackness> Yes i know..this is why i love linux in general..fixing stuff is fun and Very rewarding..
<ikonia> whoaa
<ikonia> Amelia26: why are you asking in #ubuntu then ?
<QS81> now I get to retweak everything to how I want it in 12.10 but that's a small feat considering.
<axisys> looking for recommendation on how to replace unity with something else like gnome shell?
<ikonia> Amelia26: or have I missunderstood what you are asking for ?
<xangua> !nounity | axisys
<QS81> later all and thank you muchly!
<ubottu> axisys: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<blackness> QS81, i have my own custom setup.sh just for things like that ;)
<Amelia26> ubuntu people are helpful :)
<ActionParsnip> axisys: instal gnome-shell package from the repos, log off and change the sessio
<Amelia26> sles ppl are... is there any sles people ?
<muji> hello fellas/femmas, i tried to do apt-get update and i get this error: http://pastie.org/5409667
<ActionParsnip> Amelia26: we only support ubuntu here, helpful or not
<ikonia> Amelia26: so are suse people, we don't support suse here, use the opensuse channel
<axisys> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Amelia26> danke
<ActionParsnip> axisys: you change session with the ubuntu logo near your username ;)
<xangua> !gpgerr | muji
<ubottu> muji: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Sazzo> Hi...12.04 LTS.  I have a keyboard with two SUPER(windows) keys.. Can I disable the left super key only?  Thanks.
<webnet> and now i have been kicked from BT's chan because they said i was spamming as this is a ubuntu issue not a BT5 issue...
<ActionParsnip> webnet: you are using backtrack
<muji> i did install a few custom themes
<ikonia> webnet: it's not an ubuntu issue, you are using backtrack
<webnet> yes i am but ive just been kickbanned because its an issue with ubuntu not BT5
<ActionParsnip> webnet: i'd take it up in #freenode then
<webnet> thats what i was told that support for this kind of error should be asked about HERE
<webnet> not there
<ikonia> webnet: you where told you had installed an EXTERNAL repo
<webnet> then they kicked me fore continuing to ask]
<ikonia> webnet: that means it is not software provided by backtrack OR ubuntu
<muji> xangua, what do i do after that?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: gnome-shell pkg asking gdm or lightdm.. since I am planning to replace unity, should I choose gdm?
<ikonia> so you need to deal with a.) the people who maintain the repo b.) backtrack to get support / intergration
<webnet> yes one repo for a git toollkit which has nothing to do with the dependancy issue ikonia
<ActionParsnip> axisys: you can use either, lightdm is the default in Ubuntu
<ikonia> webnet: ok - so nothing to do with ubuntu
<axisys> ActionParsnip: thanks
<xangua> muji: you have the key in your paste and now you have the command to add it :)
<ikonia> backtrack to get compatability and the repo maintainer to fix any repo problems
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: nice pun
<webnet> ikonia no it is a ubuntu issue as LibreOffice is a UBUNTU package
<muji> okay so i just run it? sorry i havn't been on linux in a while
<ikonia> webnet: it's not an UBUNTU repo
<ActionParsnip> webnet: its also a Mandriva package and a Suse package and a Puppy package....so what
<ikonia> webnet: and installing ubuntu software on backtrack is NOT an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> webnet: so please - drop it from this channel
<webnet> i didnt install from a repo ikonia
<ikonia> take it back to #backtracklinux and tell them the information
<webnet> so where should i go for help then ActionParsnip
<xangua> muji: easy as pie :) sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<ikonia> webnet: ok - well, it's still not an ubuntu problem
 * Sazzo murmurs....some of us can use help. :)
<webnet> ikonia ive been banned
<webnet> from bt's chan
<Princeee> hi
<Killswitch> Hello, I am having problems, I run 12.04 and nameservers don't work in /etc/networks/interface but they do in resolv.conf but resolv.conf gets overwritten… How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> webnet: i'd reinstall wih Ubuntu and use that, you will then find things are a lot nicer
<ikonia> not #ubuntu's problem
<Sazzo> Hi...12.04 LTS.  I have a keyboard with two SUPER(windows) keys.. Can I disable the left super key only?  Thanks.
<ikonia> webnet: you where kicked, not banned
<ActionParsnip> Killswitch: add them as you do in /etc/resolv.conf  in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<ikonia> actually you where banned, my mistake
<muji> xangua, i did it, and than i got this: http://pastie.org/5409688
<webnet> ikonia it wont let me rejoin... i get an error your are not allowed to connect to this channel
<ActionParsnip> does Flannel still come in, not seen that name for ages
<Sazzo> jeez.. so change your IP and nic and go back in
<ikonia> webnet: talk to the operators, either way, you've had more than enough offtopic help now
<ikonia> Sazzo: please don't tell people to evade bans
<Sazzo> ikonia, well the offtopic crap went on far too long :/
<webnet>  Cannot join #backtrack-linux (You are banned). ikonia
<IdleOne> webnet: right, you were banned. That doesn't change the fact that it isn't an Ubuntu problem.
<ikonia> webnet: I know - you've said, we can't help you here,
<doomlord> wifi / sony vaio - at the minute i dont see my wifi networks in ubuntu.is there anyyhing  i can check to see if the wireless hardware is working
<ikonia> Sazzo: and it's ended now
<xangua> muji: looks good ;)
<ActionParsnip> webnet: can you see a pattern forming?
<doomlord> network icon -> edit network connections ->
<webnet> fine i guess ill live with a broken system since no one is willing to help. thanks guise
<ikonia> ok, bye
<Sazzo> webnet, hit a forum.. cya later
<Heather_> question: I'm installing ubuntu server for web-hosting purposes. How much disc should I ddedicate for the OS?
<Heather_> dedicate*
<doomlord> is there a commandline that should tell me if wireless hardware is recognized and on
<muji> and than when i run apt-get update i get this error: http://pastie.org/5409693
<ActionParsnip> Heather_: if you aren't comfortable in the CLI pure, use the desktop OS
<ikonia> Heather_: you need to do a sizing exercise
<ikonia> not ask randomly, it's your system
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: sudo lshw -C network
<doomlord> i'll try that; i've also just clicked settings->network; i see it says "wireless -> unavailable"
<muji> xangua, and than i got this: http://pastie.org/5409693
<doomlord> airplane mode was on
<doomlord> (my vaio's hardware wireless switch is defintiely on)
<Sazzo> 12.04 LTS..desktop..Unity..  I have a keyboard with two SUPER(windows) keys.. Can I disable the left super key only?  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<xangua> muji: mmm weird
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: sure
<doomlord> ActionParsnip, lshw - says "*-network DISABLED \n description: Wireless interface .... "
<muji> xangua: lol yea usually i can fix errors my self and learn, but this one has me stumpt
<Sazzo> ActionParsnip, any idea how?  I've looked in the kb settings and it doesn't specify....will i need compiz to do this?
<Heather_> ActionParsnip so the server version I've downloaded does not have a desktop?
<ikonia> Heather_: you need to do a LOT more research
<doomlord> ActionParsnip, - thanks that helped - i see more now..
<Heather_> okay
<ActionParsnip> Heather_: no its all comand line
<ikonia> you appear to have just rushed in without doing any checking of what you are doing, what you are getting and how to do what you want
<Sazzo> Heather_, I aree with ikonia .. FYI there is nothing wrong with making your server in a desktop install. you can always disable the gui stuff once you achieve your server goal(s).
<DrManhattan> if I'm running 64 bit ubuntu, I don't need the generic-pae kernel, do I?
<doomlord> ActionParsnip, - thanks - for future reference , what did rfkill unblock all do ? now i think i remember i might have actually disabled something (where i can't remember) to get rid of connection popups :)
<ikonia> DrManhattan: no
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: is this what you ultimately want: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105558/how-do-i-disable-the-super-key
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: does what your switch should do, just in software
<Princeee> im a complete newbie i managed to get ubuntu 12.10 server up and running.. i havent got to the point of using a remote to ssh in yet but thats the next goal step at a time....
<Sazzo> ActionParsnip, sort of.  I did find that page but it didn't specify which super key.
<Princeee> i can say i found alot help here thou as i learn
<RamchandraApte> DrManhattan: install the 64-bit kernel
<Sazzo> ActionParsnip, I might just yank the key out :)
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: i guess
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: each key makes an event ID, the keys are unique
<muji> xangua: i tried this and it worked: http://pastie.org/5409712
<Sazzo> ActionParsnip, I am aware.. just gotta find where that specific key assignment is being passed from.
<Sazzo> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: could add it in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line if it's still needed after a reboot
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: run:   xev    and press each key
<skulltip> tf2 isn't too shabby
<Sazzo> ActionParsnip, yes,.. but if I do, then what can I do result?
<Sazzo> can i do with the result?
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: let me see
<Sazzo> no rush man
<Sazzo> help others out
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: seems you can use xmodmap to map it
<muji> does anyone know how i can check wheather i have encrypted my home folder or not?
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: here is one for caps lock, could be useful
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4378
<Sazzo> ActionParsnip, yep there are enough clues there.. thanks.
<DrManhattan> RamchandraApte, yeah im installing off of the 64 bit alternate and I noticed it offers me generic-pae
<axisys> wow.. I got soo used to unity.. needed to come back to it.. lol
<RamchandraApte> axisys: me the opposite
<axisys> now I just need to find a way to roll through the active sessions like stack of cards instead of zoom out to a grid like tiny views with alt+tab
<Evil_Eric> hey whats the command that shows you when something breaks what broke
<DrManhattan> whats the GUI nowadays?
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: for what?
<DrManhattan> default ubuntu GUI
<Evil_Eric> unity
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: Gnome + Compiz + Xorg + Unity Shell
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, Jesus Christ
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: what/
 * DrManhattan basically quit using linux gui around the same time as gnome3
<DrManhattan> the closest I would get now would be some kinda ncurses app
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: if you replace unity shell with gnome-panel  that is what it used to be......
<DrManhattan> nah I've tried out gnome panel
<DrManhattan> it just aint the same
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: xfce has the gnome2 smell
<DrManhattan> there's nothing that compares to win7 and osx for GUI in linux. its not even close anymore
<jhonatan> buenas
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: in your opinion
<jhonatan> necesito ayudad
<jhonatan> necesito ayuda
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, of course, which is what it is
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: thats fine
<ikonia> !ru | jhonatan
<ubottu> jhonatan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DrManhattan> but I don't really mean it in a fanboy way. I miss being able to use linux on desktop
<jhonatan> ?
<Evil_Eric> whats the command to veiw the log that shows broken things
<somsip> !es | jhonatan
<ubottu> jhonatan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: looks aren't important to me. I love how I can do full web browsing, media playback, cd burning and DVD playback for 3Gb space and 240Mb RAM :)
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, yeah, I need GAMES
<DrManhattan> hell, I need PDAnet
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: urban terror, penumbra, all the humble bundles
<daxus> you can use wine to play windows games
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: steam is in beta
<DrManhattan> lol
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: doom3 runs native as well as others
<DrManhattan> cmon guys, im talking battlefield 3, Skyrim, GTA4 here
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, opengl stuff. Yeah.
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13667
<DrManhattan> back when I played counterstrike a lot I used linux and wine
<DrManhattan> I got way better framerates
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22316
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: still runs
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: world of warcraft gets better frames under wine
<DrManhattan> Additional notes:
<DrManhattan> Running on Low and Medium settings, High and Ultra ended up being to too choppy with my current hardware)
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQFBK1yNIxE :)
<DrManhattan> Ihave a gtx570
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: congrats
<ActionParsnip> penumbra is well worth the money, great survivor fps
<DrManhattan> the vid shows linux as having 1/2 the framerate on wow but still, nice
<DrManhattan> wait, never mine
<DrManhattan> mind
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: yep :)
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: personally if i 'needed games' I'd get a console which is designed for that task and use the PC for the bigboy work
<DrManhattan> I use it for both
<ActionParsnip> i like the separation, makes sense
<DrManhattan> and you're not going to do much professional level video editing or audio production in linux
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: there was one that won awards recently
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/oscar-winning-video-editor-lightworks-landing-on-linux-in-october
<Lover> Welckom www.maghrebchat.ma chta and chat voice :) /server irc.maghrebchat.ma
<Lover> Welckom www.maghrebchat.ma chta and chat voice :) /server irc.maghrebchat.ma
<Lover> Welckom www.maghrebchat.ma chta and chat voice :) /server irc.maghrebchat.ma
<FloodBot1> Lover: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: an oscar....can't be bad
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: "Excited? You should be. Notable films edited using the software include .The King.s Speech. and .Hugo.."   still no good?
<DrManhattan> Lightworks isn't exactly strictly linux
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: just because you don't know about it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<arinov> how to remove broken packages?
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: who said it hads to be specifically Linux. Its a native video editor for linux
<DrManhattan> Good for you :)
<ActionParsnip> arinov: if you can give the output of:  sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename      pastebin the output please
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: not going to do much professional level video editting in linux..... disproved. Absolutely
<ActionParsnip> arinov: something like pastebin.ubuntu.com :)
<arinov> ActionParsnip, its not in english
<ActionParsnip> arinov: no worries, paste away
<arinov> ActionParsnip, rmdir: unknown key «--ignore-if-not-empty»
<arinov> ok
<ActionParsnip> arinov: use the pastebin and paste the whole text please
<arinov> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373996/
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, not disproved - but fanboy on :)
<DrManhattan> Maybe you can go find me big buck bunny or some cinelerra projects too :))
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: I can just gve concrete examples of things to disprove what you say, not fanboying at all. Just pointing out incorrectness. There is a difference
<ActionParsnip> arinov: is there a firebird server?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> arinov: sorry, channel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I installed Linux Mint 14 Nadia, based on Ubuntu 12.10. And I want to reconfigure gwibber with resetting everything.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> But i cannot reset gwibber. How can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Emmanuel_Chanel: ask in the mint channel please
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Emmanuel_Chanel
<ubottu> Emmanuel_Chanel: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, That's nice. Still not going to do much pro level editing in linux.
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: i already gave you a link how that is incorrect, move on
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, That's nice. Still not going to do much pro level editing in linux.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> If I take my problem for same as Ubuntu 12.10, what do you answer?
<ActionParsnip> Emmanuel_Chanel: its not suported here
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I know where Linux Mint channel is.
<ActionParsnip> Emmanuel_Chanel: NONE of the 'ubuntu based' OSes are supported here
<ActionParsnip> Emmanuel_Chanel: then why ask here
<KI4RO> .
<KI4RO> Where would one get help with Libre Office Spreadsheets?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I want to find answer with asking widely... :(
<ActionParsnip> Emmanuel_Chanel: its not supported here
<ubuntu_noob> hey guys, just did full install of ubuntu and going to give it a chance, but seems like intel graphic didn't install fully
<ActionParsnip> Emmanuel_Chanel: the support for mintg is completely separate to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_noob: are you fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> Emmanuel_Chanel: similarly, ubuntu is based on debian. If you ask for ubuntu support in #debian you wil be pointed here
<ubuntu_noob> yes, but under details graphic driver is unknown
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_noob: can you use a pastebin to give the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; xrandr
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_noob: something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<DrManhattan> Emmanuel_Chanel, maybe someone else will be able to help you reset gwibber. Hang in there, give it some time, and don't talk about mint :)
<ActionParsnip> or just ask in the right place....
<ubuntu_noob> all that's pops up is (PCI)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_noob: give it time, your pci bus is slow
<jotterbot1234> Hey fellas, I was wondering if anyone had time to look at my question on server fault regarding Ubuntu?
<jotterbot1234> http://serverfault.com/questions/450718/ubuntu-12-04-server-eth0-1gbps-nic-eth1-10gbps-nic-all-traffic-using-eth0
<ubuntu_noob> k, maybe problem is should of install 64bit instead......being i3 system
<arinov> ActionParsnip, nope
<arinov> ActionParsnip, but it was installed by ubuntu software center
<ActionParsnip> !find firebird
<ubottu> Found: firebird-dev, firebird2.1-classic, firebird2.1-common, firebird2.1-common-doc, firebird2.1-doc, firebird2.1-examples, firebird2.1-server-common, firebird2.1-super, firebird2.5-classic, firebird2.5-classic-common (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firebird&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ubuntu_noob> here's the results http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1374019/
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_noob: cool, and the rest of the command I gave, please :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_noob: you can scroll the terminal using the mouse pointer
<ActionParsnip> arinov: are there any bugs reported?
<brightsparks> I'm having difficulty getting the system to see a card reader with a memory card in it. It;s not showing up in the computer and I have looked in file Media and it's not show there neither
<arinov> ActionParsnip, only my report
<ActionParsnip> arinov: :(
<brightsparks> Any suggestions welcome
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the storage?
<ubuntu_noob> here's the whole thing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1374023/
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: let me just that...
<RamchandraApte> Doesn't ubuntu repos contain non-free apps? (like amnesia)
<RamchandraApte> "Ubuntu applications are all free and open source — so you can share them with anyone you like, as often as you like." but non-free apps are there in the repos
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: yes I see it
<xangua> RamchandraApte: in the nonfree repository, do you have an ubuntu support question¿
<RamchandraApte> xangua: I asked on #ubuntu-offtopic and they said ask on #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: can you manually mount it?
<ActionParsnip> RamchandraApte: there are some nonfree (as in speech) apps, like flash
<ubuntu_noob> got more updates maybe after restart can have drivers
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: manually mount it? not sure. How would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: what is the name of the partition?
<blackshirt> For some times, flash was suck
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: not had an issue in all my linux days :)
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: it's /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> RamchandraApte: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/amnesia/
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: that is the device, you want the partition which will be /dev/sdb1   do you see /dev/sdb1 ?
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: yes   /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: sudo mkdir /media/SD; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/SD -o rw,users,uid=1000
<ActionParsnip> Bry8Star{EB: what file system is the SD card using?
<ActionParsnip> Bry8Star{EB: what thing was it in last before you ejected it? A windows PC? Camera?
<MrELusiveness> needing help
<arinov> ActionParsnip, is there a way to remove package manually?
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: wassup?
<linuxuz3r> how do i sign out off empathy?
<ActionParsnip> arinov: could try:  sudo dpkg -r packagename
 * DrManhattan puts his fists up in the air at ActionParsnip --cmon cmon put em up
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: it says: mount: you must specify the file system type
<MrELusiveness> ill pastebin in a sec
<MrELusiveness> http://pastebin.com/fmVi5VjY
<MrELusiveness> there
<linuxuz3r> how do i sign out off empathy?
<ActionParsnip> Bry8Star{EB: what file system is the SD card using?
<MrELusiveness> not sure how i fubared it but so far reinstall of ubuntu look slike only option
<MrELusiveness> http://pastebin.com/fmVi5VjY
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<MrELusiveness> checking
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: it's  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<MrELusiveness> precise
<MrELusiveness> i should have known that
<MrELusiveness> :P
<MrELusiveness> 12.04
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: then run:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/SD -t vfat -o rw,users,uid=1000
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: and if you run:  apt-cache policy wine    what version is installed?
<brandon420> Can someone give me any idea on why my internet is sucking hardcore the past couple of days. I have no made any recent changes, and it is the only device that seems to have this problem
<MrELusiveness> i have 1.4 installed but it says 1.5.17 as candidate
<MrELusiveness> you should see what it says
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: yep. Thank you v much for your help.
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: you could run:  sudo apt-get upgrade   and get that, then delete ~/.wine  see if it helps
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: when you want to remove it, run:  sudo umount /media/SD; sudo eject /dev/sdb1
<MrELusiveness> ive deleted the hidden wine many times
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: you will probably find it automounts then (graceful and proper removal) :)
<MrELusiveness> nothign seems to fix it
<MrELusiveness> purge everyting doesnt work either
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, isnt it /media/user/device?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: not for manually mounted :)
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: get the update then run notepad to make the folder. May help
<brandon420> oh okay. =)
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: got it. Thanks again.
<SecretFire> can a signal handler can be set up to handle more than one signal type
<WeThePeople> how do i fix the lib and gnash? >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1374039/
<MrELusiveness> update to what?
<WeThePeople> is there a way to make 12.04 faster on my comp?
<MrELusiveness> get a faster computer
<kop> <--knows he's butting in ...      around here it's more like updating from what
<WeThePeople> mrelusivness, like something with compiz??
<kop> WeThePeople, minimal custom kernel but all said it really isn't worth the effort
<MrELusiveness> that line upgraded nothing
<kop> compiz is a real resource drain
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: use LXDE or XFCE instead, they use significantly fewer resources
<kop> <---what he said , beat me to it
<MrELusiveness> wel i ened to figure out what is causing that error and remove it
<MrELusiveness> if i cant figure it out then its format time
<kop> I still have "WindowMaker" on a couple of minimal boxes
<_jam> my wireless networking has suddenly become unavailable. lspci output: http://pastebin.com/phngi326
<kop> MrELusiveness, domestic troubles ?
<_jam> in network manager, it just says "unavailable"
<ActionParsnip> _jam: what does:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo rfkill list     output please
<kop> _jam, sec...
<MrELusiveness> huh? lol
<MrELusiveness> just a min iam buisy donkey punching your mom
<MrELusiveness> oops sorry ok iam back
<_jam> running ...
<xrs1> ?
<_jam> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/SBSGf8Ff
<MrELusiveness> ActionParsnip yeah i duno man that wont fix it its something else
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: Lucid has little uner 6 months left on desktop
<MrELusiveness> lucid?
<ActionParsnip> _jam: thanks, let me see
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: if you run:  lsb_release -sc    it says lucid, right?
<MrELusiveness> whats lucid?
<WeThePeople> 10.04
<xrs1> 10.04 lucid lynx
<MrELusiveness> nope
<MrELusiveness> it still says precise
<MrELusiveness> when i put that in
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: cool, then its LTS supported til April 2017 :)
<kop> mixed sources ?
<ActionParsnip> _jam: do you have a shortcut key or switch to enable / disable wifi?
<MrELusiveness> i was already lts
<ActionParsnip> kop: i'd bet so
<_jam> ActionParsnip: I'm on an X200. so strictly speaking, yes. but it has never worked
<MrELusiveness> but know it wont go down in ver
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, yeah thats cool too, i thinkin about doing it
<MrELusiveness> err no
<ActionParsnip> _jam: try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: can you run:  sudo apt-get update    and pastebin the output please
<MrELusiveness> ive never had 10.04 on this
<himcesjf> Hi! I'm not able to get x11vnc working after recent update. I've reconfigured DM for kdm over lightdm. x11vnc fails to start on the host system. Here are the past working and current failed attempts - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367286/ . What am I missing in the command?
<kop> ActionParsnip, been , don , did that , burned the T shirt aand fffr :-?
<_jam> ActionParsnip: that changed the Soft Blocked to no, still reads as hardblocked
<MrELusiveness> its odd error
<_jam> that is to say, it has only ever affected bluetooth, not the wireless
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1374062/
<MrELusiveness> i try google some more
<kop> MrELusiveness, cat /etc/sources.lst  and see if all are the same dist
<ActionParsnip> _jam: try unloading then reloading the driver module
<ActionParsnip> kop: you win
<MrELusiveness> no such dir
<MrELusiveness> or file
<_jam> you happen to know the name of the module?
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: why does lsb output precise when ALL your repos are Lucid?
<ActionParsnip> _jam: read your pastebin ;)
<iSeth> Does anyone have an elitebook 8560w with Ubuntu?
<MrELusiveness> where are you seing that?
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: read your pastebin, it says lucid
<_jam> iwlwifi, yes i saw that. i thought it was different than that though
<delinquentme> ubuntu 12.04 ... how to remove the giant side bar?
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness> it still says precise
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: remember ...
<_jam> ActionParsnip: no difference with rmmod/modprobe of iwlwifi
<MrELusiveness> http://pastebin.com/fmVi5VjY
<MrELusiveness> you are looking at that pastebin right?
<ActionParsnip> _jam: weird
<MrELusiveness> wich its it?
<MrELusiveness> lol
<MrELusiveness> wer i mean wich is it
<MrELusiveness> you say lucid now you saiy precise
<delinquentme> is the more specific term the "dickbar"  ?  I basically dont need these massive icons ... how to get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: read your own paste: 04:23 < WeThePeople> actionparsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1374062/
<crazyharry> is 4:3 aspect ratio better for reading ebooks or 16:9 aspect ratio ?
<MrELusiveness> thats not mine
<_jam> according to /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf, iwlwifi should load one of iwldvm or iwlmvm
<_jam> neither are loaded
<blackshirt> !find linux-image-3.7
<ubottu> Package/file linux-image-3.7 does not exist in quantal
<kop> delinquentme, just recently logged out/in and specified in options "ubuntu classic"
<MrELusiveness> wethepeople posted that
<blackshirt> !find linux-image-3.6
<ubottu> Package/file linux-image-3.6 does not exist in quantal
<MrELusiveness> read what you posted
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: then why is it on a line with your nick?
<MrELusiveness>  its not
<MrELusiveness> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1374062/
<blackshirt> !ubottu find linux-image-3.6
<ubottu> blackshirt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> ActionParsnip: WeThePeople != MrELusiveness XD
<MrELusiveness> read that link
<_jam> attempting to manually modprobe either one of those modules results in module not found error
<MrELusiveness> i used pastebin not ubuntu pastebin
<delinquentme> kop, where are these options?
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: says lucid for that last link here
<ActionParsnip> xangua: gotcha :)
<blackshirt> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<MrELusiveness> here is the right link next to my name http://pastebin.com/fmVi5VjY
<MrELusiveness> theres nothing in my paste indicating a release
<blackshirt> !find linux-image
<ubottu> Found: linux-image, linux-image-3.5.0-14-generic, linux-image-extra-3.5.0-14-generic, linux-image-extra-virtual, linux-image-generic, linux-image-generic-pae, linux-image-server, linux-image-virtual, linux-image-3.5.0-14-lowlatency, linux-image-lowlatency (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<kop> delinquentme, http://jaderobbins.com/2011/04/hate-ubuntus-unity-use-ubuntu-classic/
<kop> or something like that
<MrELusiveness> now either you are smokin too much of that stuff or not enough
<MrELusiveness> lmao
<kop> it's in a PM also ..
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: he he in my defence it is 4:30am and I started work at 19:30 yesterday
<MrELusiveness> oh ok
<MrELusiveness> no problem i know you are just trying to help
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: I'll think i'll grab a coffee
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: trying but not succeeding :D
<MrELusiveness> i was just making a joke cause you posted the link with the other guys name who posted it
<kop> ActionParsnip, you win today but that was much like my weekend
<_jam> i'm going to check the bios
<dales_pale> I just installed, and it's auto-mounting the 2nd internal drive to /media/me/drive ... how can I remove this config?
<MrELusiveness> I had my bowl earlyer  a bowl of cerial
<MrELusiveness> and everyone was like ooooHHH a BOWL @@
<ActionParsnip> kop: not done til 7:30am, then 2 more nights of the same
<kop> sux till it don't
 * delinquentme bows
<ActionParsnip> but then 4 days off :)
<rafase282> hello can someone help me with ssh? I want to set it up so I can ssh from outside my lan
<MrELusiveness> http://pastebin.com/fmVi5VjY   ahem
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: port forward port 22/TCP in your routr to the IP of the system running the ssh server
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: is that with wine 1.5?
<rafase282> can I forward multiple ports?
<MrELusiveness> any of them
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: sure
<MrELusiveness> its liek a perma phuck
<rafase282> i have ssh, torrent client, and i want to use the internet
<rafase282> i had this setup log ago but i cant remember how to do it
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: can I pick your brains - whenever I return the memory card we just mounted to the digital camera the camera says the card is full and I have to remount and of course lose everything that was on the card. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: did you unmount and eject it?
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: I meant to say I have to reformat it in the camera. I unmounted it as you suggested via the terminal yes
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: you could check the file system for errors. Do you have a windows PC around?
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: not at hand but later maybe - so check the file system on...?
<MikeS11> I have problems with my flashplayer crashing. Does Firefox have a log which I might be able to use to find out more information about the problem? Where would this log be?
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: check the SD card is healthy. FAT32 isn't terribly robust
<MrELusiveness> 1.4 wine
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: I have had the same problem with using a different memory card.
<ActionParsnip> MikeS11: can you pastebin the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<MrELusiveness> ActionParsnip
<usr13> MikeS11:  You could run firefox from terminal and see what appears in the terminal as the flashplayer crashes.
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: did you try upgrading to 1.5?
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: I'd ask in #winehq too
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: so you recommend mounting the card in windows and seeing if I have the same issue I take it that's what your saying? Guess I'll have to do that. Thanks.
<MikeS11> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1374083/
<ActionParsnip> brightsparks: yeah, see if you can check the file system for errors too. Remember to use the safe remove in windows too
<brightsparks> ActionParsnip: right
<MikeS11> ActionParsnip & usr13 : When I ran firefox from terminal - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1374084/
<ActionParsnip> MikeS11: so, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'   only outputs flashplugin-installer ?
<MrELusiveness> oh man ive tried it all
<MrELusiveness> no one seems to know how to fix it
<MikeS11> ActionParsnip: Correct. I added in the firefox packages for bonus information.
<MrELusiveness> and the worst part is i dont know how it got that way
<ActionParsnip> MikeS11: uninstall flashplugin-installer  then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin package, may help
<MrELusiveness> if there is a way to fix it would be betetr than format
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: are there any bugs reported?
<MikeS11> ActionParsnip: Sure, I'll give that a shot.
<MrELusiveness> no
<MrELusiveness> but i did find where others had ran into the same issue
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: could try removing wine and the .wine folder, then run:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install wine
<usr13> MikeS11: One problem I see is: "Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS"  (You are behind on updates, it should be Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS).
<MrELusiveness> some how corrupting stuff
<MrELusiveness> i did that and with a purge too
<MrELusiveness> purge every ver
<MrELusiveness> and still no change
<leviathann> I'm trying to install a game but when I do 'sudo sh game.run' or 'sudo bash game.run' it returns this. ' ./setup.sh: 192: ./setup.sh: /home/leviathann/.setup4849: not found'
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: if you run notepad instead of the winecfg app, is it different
<usr13> ActionParsnip: That last comment may be an error on my part. I guess that designation reflects the install point.
<MrELusiveness> nope
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Right?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: not wholly sure, sorry
<MrELusiveness> iam starting to think my hd is cursed
<ActionParsnip> leviathann: why are you running a game with sudo?
<nikozzzzzz> Why
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: try making a fresh ubuntu user, log in as that and retry as that
<MrELusiveness> eeek
<blackshirt> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<blackshirt> Compile
<MrELusiveness> there is something screwed up at root lvl
<blackshirt> !compilekernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: its worth exploring
<MrELusiveness> and iam not sure how cause its not like i can log in as root
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: you don't have to, nor should you
<MrELusiveness> yeah this is very odd
<MrELusiveness> it happened after i did some make's from source
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: just run:  sudo adduser test      set a password for test, log off then log in as test with the password you set
<leviathann> ActionParsnip, as per these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<MrELusiveness> yeah but if the error is root lvl it will effect all usr accounts new and old
<MrELusiveness> iam going too look at the google again and see if anyone came up with a fix
<MikeS11> ActionParsnip: hrm No good. Perhaps a different version of firefox
<kop> I have better things to look at ...
<kop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1374089/
<kop> AP have a good one gtg
<MrELusiveness> look at this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+question/205666
<MikeS11> quit
<MikeS11> lol.
<MrELusiveness> read down the list of the posts
<MrELusiveness> some unknown bug
<Heather_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/220051/cant-boot-ubuntu-after-install-first-time
<MrELusiveness> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+question/205666
<MrELusiveness> ActionParsnip read https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+question/205666
<ActionParsnip> MrELusiveness: gah
<MrELusiveness> its all bad
<WeThePeople> i got this error while upgrading to 12.04.1 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<simplew> can anyone please explain me how can i disable unitu-greeter from having the wallpaper i set in my user account?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: what we you rather?
<nikozzzzzz> Uninstall i
<nikozzzzzz> It
<ActionParsnip> nikozzzzzz: its useful for logging in....
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i would prefer to unity-greeter to keep the purple background instead changing to the same background as my user account
<ActionParsnip> simplew: let me search
<ActionParsnip> simplew: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<simplew> ActionParsnip: im using quantal
<ActionParsnip> simplew: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64001/how-do-i-change-the-wallpaper-in-lightdm
<ActionParsnip> simplew: http://www.faqforge.com/linux/set-lightdm-wallpaper-that-is-independant-of-the-users-wallpaper-ubuntulinux-mint/
<Mephistophilus> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi Mephistophilus
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i cant find wheres that purple background, isnt in /usr/share/wallpapers
<ActionParsnip> simplew: could just download one from the web
<rafase282> im having issues portforwading the transmission web interface
<almoxarife> rafase282: are you firewalled?
<almoxarife> rafase282: router or OS
<rafase282> if I am it would be the router only
<rafase282> the port is 9091
<rafase282> i forwaded it but when i use my domain or the public adress it does not work
<almoxarife> rafase282: ping the client from the host and vice versa
<rafase282> only with the internal adress
<brandon420> sorry, can you resend that, or pm me
<brandon420> my internet is being retarded
<AnOnqwq> hey
<brandon420> hay
<AnOnqwq> how i can to register there
<AnOnqwq> ?
<brandon420> ./ns register email passwd
<brandon420> ./ns identify pass
<simplew> ActionParsnip: no idea what script triggers unity-greeter background change when changing user background?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: no idea, skinning lightdm is at the bottom of my worries, its on the screen for about 2 seconds so I don't care. It could be flat and grey and I'd still just log in and go
<ar9> is there a universal live usb creator for ubuntu?
<rafase282> its weird
<rafase282> from the host i can ping it
<ActionParsnip> ar9: unetbootin as well as ubb-creator-gtk
<rafase282> from the mobile network it wont do it
<rafase282> but i can ssh to it
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: maybe the mobile network blocks pings
<rafase282> i think it was able to ping it before
<almoxarife> rafase282: ok, ssh tunnel to it
<rafase282> but regardless, im trying to use the hostname from the host
<rafase282> so instead of using the local adress I use the public one or the hostname
<rafase282> but it only works with the local adress
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: the host name will not resolve to your WAN IP unless you add it in your system's hosts file
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: you need to check the port forwarding in the router
<rafase282> I did, and it has the right port
<rafase282> so how do I add my new host to my sistem?
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: I can connect to your IP
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: obviously I don't have credentials
<rafase282> ??
<rafase282> you connected to my router?
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: I did a whois on you and it gave a hostname. I then SSH'd to it and got asked for credentials
<AnOnqwq> ./ns register bblkpp@yahoo.co.uk
<ActionParsnip> AnOnqwq: I'd ask in #freenode for registering help :)
<rafase282> You scared me there for a moment
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: I can't get in, I don't have an account. But I hit an SSH server
<rafase282> I can connect from outside the network, yet transmission will not work from outside the network
<rafase282> yeah I have it running
<rafase282> does it matter the port for it?
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: how do you mean 'will not work'?
<almoxarife> rafase282: tunnel via ssh
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: what are yu trying to do with transmission?
<rafase282> well im trying to use an app from my phone to send .torrent files to my server at home so it can download the torrent without me having to do it from my server
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: I do the same, did you enable the web UI?
<rafase282> so currently i am unable to do it unless im on the lan
<rafase282> yes
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: and what port is it using?
<rafase282> it was working before i had to restart the server
<rafase282> but idk what am I missing this time
<zabomber1> rafase282: you are looking to setup a PPTP VPN
<rafase282> 9091
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: then match that port in the port forwarding the same way you setup SSH
<rafase282> idk how to set a vpn
<rafase282> i was using ssh for updating and stuff
<rafase282> samba for file sharing
<rafase282> and transmission-cli with the web ui
<zabomber1> rafase282: http://darrynvt.wordpress.com/2012/03/23/setup-l2tpipsec-vpn-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: you can use SFTP which you get with openssh-server and access your data from anywhere
<zabomber1> thats the guide i used to setup my vpn
<zabomber1> it worked 100%
<rafase282> the port match tho
<hds> hello
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: have you configured any firewalling on the server?
<hds> does anybody know about mactime command from tsk?
<rafase282> I dont know the commands for transfering files like that
<rafase282> Action, no
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: nautilus can do it, no need for 'commands'
<rafase282> My security must suck
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: you have a router so you'll be fine
<rafase282> well the whole thing is to acces my files away from home
<rafase282> my own cloud
<brandon420> rafase282, check your pms
<rafase282> the server is with arclinux-arm tho
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: tried changing the port number then resetting up the port forward?
<rafase282> my desktop with ubuntu
<rafase282> but i use my android phone more often to pass files around
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: so how is this an ubuntu issue if the server is arch?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: :)
<rafase282> Action, it is not a OS issue
<rafase282> the thing works on a local network
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: but this channel is OS specific
<rafase282> well Im talking from an ubuntu machine from which im testing and can only acces with the local ip instead of the public ip, does that counts?
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: the server OS is arch
<ActionParsnip> rafase282: if you are having issues with the server then ask in the arch channel
<rafase282> ok
<AnOnqwq> hello
<AnOnqwq> some help thr plz
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
 * cousin_luigi recently upgraded from precise to quantal and now the hard disk is rather noisy on startup.
<cousin_luigi> Anything new in the controller module or is it an upstart vagary?
<dr_willis> nothing ive ever heard about cousin_luigi .
<cousin_luigi> I see.
<AnOnqwq> some help
<juniour> gud morning :)
<dr_willis> upstart laumches services in parallel when it can. like it always has
<dr_willis> i will mention  that ive found hard drives to be the weakest link in the hardware of a system
<cousin_luigi> dr_willis: I'm aware of the issue, but it's otherwise functional.
<dr_willis> ive seem them die without any real warning ;(
<dr_willis> a hd suddendly making lots of noise would be so mthing to definatly keep an eye on
<cousin_luigi> The close correlation between upgrade and noise makes me wary of that.
<cousin_luigi> It's not the usual clicking sound when the voice coil is starting to fail.
<almoxarife> i am assuming the big boy talk will lead somewhere interesting?
<AnOnqwq> some one cam give me a help plz?
<dr_willis> AnOnqwq:  state the problem and see who can help.
<AnOnqwq> me i use the ubuntu "anonymous-os 01
<MrELusiveness> http://pastebin.com/fmVi5VjY
<AnOnqwq> and i want to know more abot the os
<MrELusiveness> WE WILLS EE IF ANYONE HAS A CLUE ABOUT MY PROBLEM
<MrELusiveness> oops sorry about the capos
<MrELusiveness> http://pastebin.com/fmVi5VjY
<dr_willis> ive never  heard of  'anonymusOs' i imagine its som e ubuntu variant thats NOT supported by this channel.
<MrELusiveness> huh?
<AnOnqwq> anonymous OS
<ActionParsnip> AnOnqwq: isnt that BSD based?
<cousin_luigi> I thought it was the one with tor and all that jazz.
<MrELusiveness> where you seing that?
<ActionParsnip> kaos.theory's Anonym.OS LiveCD is a bootable live cd based on OpenBSD that provides a hardened operating environment whereby all ingress traffic is denied and all egress traffic is automatically and transparently encrypted and/or anonymized.
<cousin_luigi> But probably ubuntu based.
<almoxarife> MrELusiveness: take it to #wine
<ActionParsnip> AnOnqwq: that ^
<MrELusiveness> they dont knwo either
<MrELusiveness> lol
<almoxarife> MrELusiveness: take it to #windoz
<AnOnqwq> thx very much
<MrELusiveness> lol
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<ActionParsnip> AnOnqwq: its a question, is that what you mean?
<MrELusiveness> and I am in winehq
<AnOnqwq> is stabile or have trojan?
<ActionParsnip> AnOnqwq: then how is that Ubuntu? 1. It's not Ubuntu 2. It's not even Linux, It's BSD....so why ask in a channel which ONLY supports Ubuntu?
<AnOnqwq> sorry but i dont know that
<AnOnqwq> im new and i want to learn ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> AnOnqwq: try on of the bsd channels
<ActionParsnip> AnOnqwq: then install Ubuntu if you want to learn Ubuntu....
<dr_willis> AnOnqwq:  start by using ubuntu then?
<dr_willis> !manual | AnOnqwq
<ubottu> AnOnqwq: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> AbyssOne: why are you grabbing Anonymous OS which isn't Ubuntu, when you want to learn Ubuntu...it makes no sense at all
<ActionParsnip> gone
<ActionParsnip> I can't think of something more wrong, asking for BSD support in an ubuntu support channel
<dr_willis> asking for relationship advice in #foreveralone   :0 More wrong....
<ActionParsnip> haha
 * dr_willis just made up #foreveralone  i dont evne know if its a channel on freenode. ;)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: it can be ;)
<dr_willis> oh yea. a support question. if ones runs xbmc. has anyone else noticced it disabling the second monitor? seems to turn off twinview here for me, it used to run properly on monitor #2
<almoxarife> dr_willis: the beta?
<almoxarife> frodo?
<ActionParsnip> not used xbmc in ages. I use vlc + web UI + android phone :)
<almoxarife> frodo is not ready for prime time
<dr_willis> i dont think its the beta. i dont  think i got the ppa enabled
<almoxarife> cable=120US, xbmc=free, :)
<underk> how can I install splinter cell on windows?
<dr_willis> ill have to double check when i get home
<almoxarife> underk: with a stake?
<dr_willis> !wine | underk
<ubottu> underk: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> howto remove zeitgeist without corrupt unity-desktop?
<ActionParsnip> underk: check the appdb for compatibility
<underk> oh man you're nice with me :D
<ActionParsnip> underk: not all apps run, some rungreat, some won't even install
<underk> sadly I know this
<underk> I just wanted to check if you would raged at me like bds-guy
<almoxarife> i took the 'cross-over' deal, nice app
<lotuspsychje> where is wobbly windows hidden in 12.10?
<almoxarife> underk: you didnt say 'wine' at first
<dr_willis> !ccsm  | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<underk> but cross-over seems nice indeed.
<dr_willis> the ccsm tool can break things.. be carefull with it
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:ive installed ccsm, didnt find wobbly windows on 12.10
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: run:  dpkg -l | grep compiz | grep plug
<Jezzz> hi all
<dr_willis> may be extra plugins.. i find wobly windows the sort of thing best frogotten
<almoxarife> wobbly windows? why?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: then run:  apt-cache search compiz | grep plug     see what is different
<Jezzz> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda1
<Jezzz> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<Jezzz> should I be concerned with those errors?  google is of little help
<underk> hey wondering what IRC client you like?
<almoxarife> Jezzz: warning is not as bad as 'fatal'
<dr_willis> underk:  depends on your needs
<ActionParsnip> underk: irssi and pidgin here
<brandon420> Can someone help me fix my dns?
<Jezzz> almoxarife:  well, had a couple kernel panics today
<dr_willis>  i tend to use weechat
<Jezzz> almoxarife:  not sure if it's related
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: you can set nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces too
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, what would i set them too?
<almoxarife> brandon420: fix what?
<brandon420> i can use irc
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:you think its in compiz-plugins-extra ?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: whatever you like, you could use 8.8.8.8 if you desire
<brandon420> but the actual internet is really unstable
<underk> didn't know irssi, that  seems cool !
<almoxarife> brandon420: the (nm) applet will allow you to set your own DNS
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: try it, it's free :)
<lotuspsychje> lol ok tnx
<brandon420> almoxarife, does it matter what i set it to?
<almoxarife> does irssi have a gui?
<brandon420> no
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: it runs in a terminal
<MaGeD_> Hello noob question : is there anyway to configure " rar " to rar files without compression "-m0 " using the right click context menu not with commands ,, i know how to do it with command " rar a -m0 "
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: pidgin has a gtk gui
<brandon420> xchat <3
<dr_willis> irssi and weechat are text/ncurses based type interfaces
<almoxarife> brandon420: no, but it would help if it actually dishes out dns
<ActionParsnip> MaGeD_: you can use nautilus-scripts to do that type of thing
<almoxarife> so i could run irssi in my gui cli?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: sure, you can have a tab, or a separate terminal running IRSSI
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  you cantoma  run terminal apps in a terminal. ;) yes
<almoxarife> i will stick with konversation
<MaGeD_> ActionParsnip : Thanks , will google that
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: irssi is handy if you are at work and can ssh to your system :)
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: not me, i would ssh to the home makina and run something in a gui, terminal is scary
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: not really
<dr_willis> scary is people who dont want to learn .;)
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: you'll run issi then type:  /connect irc.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: and you can switch nick and join channels..
<dr_willis> znc and screen are handy tools to go along with irssi and weechat
<brandon420> almoxarife, thanks man
<brandon420> that worked.
<brandon420> set it to 8.8.8.8
<almoxarife> how is 'fish' diff from 'sftp' , i noticed the option on dolphin, so i set it up, i dont see a diff within dolphin between the two
<almoxarife> brandon420: time for the next phase, a nice dns cache with filtering, dnsmasq?
<brandon420> what does that do?
<almoxarife> brandon420: it stops evidoers from invading the web browser
<adysin> http://ubuntu.com
<almoxarife> brandon420: the cache remembers recent pages you visited, so you dont have to go to a dns server again, the filtering is a matter of taste, what dont you want to have the browser open?
<adysin> hay fiend ..
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: also if you put web cache in tempfs you get a pretty slick web connection :)
<brandon420> almoxarife, that sounds a bit extreme for my needs
<brandon420> lmao
<brandon420> my internet at home is fine
<brandon420> my sisters makes me want to jump off a cliff
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: explain that, how what where? you are over my head
<disaconnex> anyone have some "steam://install" commands for some steam games? the list of games available is empty but i can install if i know the commands
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: what browser do you use?
<bazhang> !steam | disaconnex
<ubottu> disaconnex: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: two, chromium and rekonq
<disaconnex> thanks
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: mostly rekonq
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: if you look in ~/.cache  do you see a folder for chromium?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: what is the folder name?
<almoxarife> chromium
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: close all chromiums and run: sudo mkdir /run/chromium ; sudochown $USER:$USER /run/chromium; rm -r ~/.cache/chromium; ln -s /run/chromium ~/.cache/chromium
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: basically it makes a folder under /run and makes it owned by your user, then symlinks a new empty folder to the tempfs.
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: the folder is lost at reboot (clears temp cache) but your RAM now holds your temp internet files. If they are used then they will load from RAM (faster than your crappy HDD)
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: also, if you use an SSD, it reduces wear as you are not writing temp web guff to the SSD, prolonging life
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i got it, i will try it with rekonq, thats the one i mosty use, chromium i use for business only these days
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: same bag, make a folder
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: I have the comamnds in /etc/rc.local so that the folders are recreated on bootup
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: is the diff apperciable?
<almoxarife> appreciable
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: should be. why waste time writing to HDD the to RAM :)
<almoxarife> almoxarife: what keeps the cache one from getting re-wrote?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: that was for you :)
 * dr_willis wonders how the changes  to /run/ survive a reboot.. or did i miss somthing
<almoxarife> the /etc/rc would
 * dr_willis rereads 
<almoxarife> dr_willis: yes, you missed it
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: I add commands to /etc/rc.local to recreate and re-chown
<aleksipelkonen> moro
<joserauhalammi> Homoja
<underk> how much time did you used linux ActionParsnip?
<Paskakasa> Heyy Jeyy Gayy!
<aleksipelkonen> Terve kaikillett556jiohoy2g
<aleksipelkonen> ju frdåde
<aleksipelkonen> frve
<aleksipelkonen> ¨g
<aleksipelkonen> ju'
<FloodBot1> aleksipelkonen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paskakasa> Allu Is Gay!
<lotuspsychje> !se | aleksipelkonen
<ubottu> aleksipelkonen: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<ActionParsnip> underk: about 12 years
<dr_willis> and get your cat off the keybord
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ActionParsnip> underk: started with Mandrake 7 :)
<ActionParsnip> when kde was awesome
<underk> loll ;p
<brandon420> hahaha
<Paskakasa> Homot on Täälää Paittii 6
<brandon420> awesome cat though
<underk> I haven't touch much KDE 3
<lotuspsychje> Paskakasa:stop that
<underk> and I don't know why people says it was better than KDE4
<bazhang> !ot | underk
<ubottu> underk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> people always say the old ways were better.... now get off my lawn you kids!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jakepetroules> for debian/changelog the manual says "distribution(s) lists the distributions where this version should be installed when it is uploaded - it is copied to the Distribution field in the .changes file. See Distribution, Section 5.6.14."
<underk> ah ok :(
<jakepetroules> can i leave that part blank?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: sometimes they are
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: did you sign the broadco petition back in the day :)
<ActionParsnip> broadcom*
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: ive tryed to add a trigger last time on zeitgeist, it didnt change since
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, I did not see it, care to re send it?
<joehe> hello, all
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:well it was on previous ubuntu version, zeitgeist changed on 12.10 so it wouldnt be correct anymore
<underk> sorry to be off topic, so thank's ActionParsnip, you're nice
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:would be handy to have a !zeitgeist trigger for proper removal
<ActionParsnip> underk: I try
<joehe> i try to use Pin: origin in my apt , but it seems not working after i checked with apt-cache, anyone could help me ?
<ActionParsnip> underk: thanks :)
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:you know a package for extended indicators?
<dr_willis> extended indicators?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:yes like alternative ones (weather, battery,cpu)
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has a list of 'indicator-applets'  search for indicator applet, and sorrt by 'votes'
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, apt-cache search indicator
<dr_willis> search the repos for 'indicator applet' also
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<xro> Hi, i have an ubuntu 12.10 64bits... i need the liblept3 package. As i can see it s not in the depot, rigth? should i download it from he web?
<dr_willis> xro:  if somthing is not in the repos. next would be find a ppa for it. or use source to compile it
<joehe> hi ubottu,  yes , but it seems 'Pin: origin"" ' does not work in my Ubuntu.
<bazhang> xro, what do you need it for
<dr_willis> joehe:  ubottu  is just a factoid bot.
<waynemcl> Hi, where in xchat does one add a new IRC server please?
<joehe> i have set this under /etc/apt/preferences.d/, but it seems not working.
<bazhang> waynemcl, try in #xchat
<waynemcl> thanks
<waynemcl> there for xchat-gnome too?
<xro> bazhang, i would like to use : python-tesseract, and liblept3 is needed...
<lotuspsychje> indicator-multiload is so nice tnx guys!
<Heather_> I'm following this guy to fix ubuntu install. Says I need a unformatted filesystem with bios_grub flag. I'm using gparted and I'm guessing that the bios_grub should be put as label?
<Heather_> guide*
<dr_willis> a label is not the same as a flag Heather_
<dr_willis> im not sure you can set a label on a unformated filesystem eiher. ;)
<ar9> im trying to use but everytime i run it it gets stuck completely
<ar9> to use dd
<reisei> hi, all! Can you describe how sound is played in ubuntu? What system and libs it uses?
<Guest20828> in xubuntu how do i phone a shared folder over a netwrok it keeps asking what program to use but wont work
<Guest20828> in xubuntu how do i phone a shared folder over a netwrok it keeps asking what program to use but wont work
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: I do.  I spoke with you a few days ago even!
<ActionParsnip> Guest20828: pcmanfm can access samba shares
<Guest20828> not phone open
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: just couldn't remember, been a long 2 days
<SpaceRocket> I added the OpenDNS ips in the interface settings but still not working when I check on the OpenDNS website
<dina_> good morning
<dina_> i am trying to install vue on ubuntu
<foo357> scripting question I get a list of files from doing a bit of piping and I have a directory stored in a variable, how can I pass these arguments to cp so it will copy the files to the folder?
<SpaceRocket> dina,  check this URL for downloading in installing VUE http://vue.tufts.edu/download/index.cfm?fromvue=1
<xro> Is someone using pathon-tesseract, it needs a lot of missing package --> liblept3, libtiff5 ... is there a simpe way to make it works?
<monkzero> Hi, very new to the linux world. I have an issue that in terminal I'm flooded with "[drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PMC - unhandled INTR 0x00040000" all i know is that nouveau is my video driver. but I cant figure out how to stop this. thanks for any help.
<dr_willis> monkzero:  i recall /etc/sysconfig (i think thats the name) has some kernel logging level options. ive had to edit it in the past to stop error message floods.
<dr_willis> not on ubuntu right now so i cant verify the name
<MiteshShah> when I remove php* its remove some of lightdm packages any idea?
<MiteshShah> sudo apt-get remove --purge php* its remove php as well as lightdm packages so after that I face no login session.
<MiteshShah> I'm wonder why its remove lightdm packages?
<btral> اه. ه اش رث ش بهمث فاشف ئشنثس هف ش سزقهحف.
<btral> hi
<btral> i have a file that create it a script?
<btral> how find file maker of a special file?
<essomba84_> hi
<dr_willis> what sort of special file?
<btral> how see maker of files?
<btral> maker is a script
<dr_willis> ls -l shows sho owns a file..
<dr_willis> shows who owns...
<btral> dr_willis: no i dont want to see it's owner. i want to fine what script genereted it.
<dr_willis> it dosen work  that way
<btral> dr_willis: ok. thank you
<dr_willis> unless the scrip somehow put in some comments..
<dr_willis> script runs as user bob... files made would be owned by bob normally
<killer> when i try to run a nes rom in 12.04 , i get palattedtexture not found --->"http://pastebin.com/f1EUr3bS"
<Scall> /close
<ServerSage> So I have a funny question.  My washer & dryer talk over a serial port, and I've been thinking about some kind of device to sit between them and monitor the communication so that I could text or email when the washer is done.  Does anybody know of a device that allows snooping a serial connection?
<adknight87> I have a question about how links are loading applications
<adknight87> Links from browsers
<almoxarife> ServerSage: want to text the washer or the dryer?
<dr_willis> ServerSage:  sounds like a good job for a raspberry pi  ;)
<almoxarife> adknight87: thats a good question, i think chrome/chromium depends on xdg, konqueror depends on mimetypes(not totally sure) , rekonq(beats the hell out of me)
<adknight87> Okay so I've been working on xdg-open
<almoxarife> adknight87: imagine that :)
<adknight87> Lol
<adknight87> Anyways I have a wine application that can launch with a protocol link attached to it.
<adknight87> But when I set up the x-scheme-handler I'm not sure what I'm doing
<almoxarife> adknight87: you sure it does not already exist out on the internet tubes?
<adknight87> I know it works half way because it brings the application to the front but it doesn't open the link as if I were to type the whole command into terminal
<adknight87> This is my last resort
<adknight87> Nothing explains the exec= "my file" __ <--- example %u
<matcouto> Hi y'all. my system suddenly crashes. Is there any log file that holds this kind of error/information that I could check and see whats going on?
<almoxarife> matcouto: look at /var/log/syslog
<almoxarife> matcouto: look at /var/log/syslog kern.log too
<adknight87> The only thing I came close to anything like the application I'm using is steam
<almoxarife> adknight87: you might try ##linux, but they will require more info than you provided here
<adknight87> alright brb
<SpaceRocket> how to set the DNS IP permanently ?
<almoxarife> SpaceRocket: via the 'networkmanager' applet
<SpaceRocket> almoxarife, I did but when I verify that I'm using OpenDNS it fails
<almoxarife> SpaceRocket: i dont know what you are trying to do, you asked a question and i gave you the simple place to make the entry
<adknight87> tracert?
<matcouto> almoxarife: a lot of ACPI ERRO in the kern.log. Would it have anything to do with these crashes?
<almoxarife> matcouto: no idea, but it cant be good to see alot of those errors
<dr_willis> adknight87:  ive seen the %u and other variables defined in some gnome docs.  nautilus scripting info perhaps.
<adknight87> think you can point me to them
<dr_willis> nope.... on my phone.
<adknight87> xD
<adknight87> Thanks
<almoxarife> adknight87: the %u is something that is picked up from source app, if that makes sense
<ServerSage> almoxarife: I want to text me when they talk to each other.  :)
<ServerSage> dr_willis: Thats the plan, I have one sitting on my desk.  Just need the hardware to do it.
<llutz> adknight87: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<almoxarife> ServerSage: if you can tap in between then run wireshark,
<dr_willis>  %u ciuld be url    ie a path to a file. or http://  type thing
<adknight87> Suppose to work then but it doesn't
<ServerSage> almoxarife: Thats the bit I'm unclear about, how to tap in.  Is it enough to just put a connector in the middle?  Or do I need a box to read it?  I'm not much of a hardware guy.
<almoxarife> ServerSage: is it ethernet line?
<ServerSage> almoxarife: Serial
<ServerSage> almoxarife: Ethernet would be simple.  :P
<almoxarife> ServerSage: i am not sure, you sure we are talking washer and dryer?
<ServerSage> almoxarife: lol.  Yeah, it's a washer and a dryer.  When the washer finishes it passes what was in the washer on to the dryer.  So if you have the washer set to blankets, the dryer gets set to blankets automatically.
<etag_> yo can anyone help me with remote veiwing?
<ServerSage> almoxarife: I'm hoping to exploit that and when it sends the info also fire a text to me or the wife saying, "Hey, washer is done.  Go put the clothes in the dryer you lazy bugger!"
<dr_willis> etag_: give us more details
<etag_> i have a vps that is running 12.04 and i would like to use a remote desktop
<dr_willis> ServerSage: some samsung appliances can do that ;)
<etag_> i'm trying the xrdp but i get 'failed to load session ;ubuntu'
<etag_> i'm useing win7 btw...
<etag_> any ideas?
<ServerSage> dr_willis: Unfortunately I don't have a samsung washer/dryer.  lol.  I'm pretty sure the wife isn't going to buy a new washer/dryer just to get this.  Thought it'd be a great task for the pi though.
<dr_willis> etag_: ssh and x forwarding would be easier to get going
<almoxarife> ServerSage: this is talking out my xxxxxx, if its serial then you need to receive the serial and then send it as received to the dryer :), meanwhile you would need something to send the received serial to txt, no idea how you are going to splice in though
<etag_> ok...i have ssh...what is x forwarding? and the issue is that i don't do very good at ssh
<ServerSage> almoxarife: You're actually a genius, the answer was right there and I totally missed it!
<etag_> which is why i would like the remote desktop
<almoxarife> ServerSage: genius, yeah, thats me
<ServerSage> almoxarife: Two serial ports on the pi, one that reads from the washer, the other than feeds the dryer.  The pi just acts as a relay between them, and sends the text/email.  Brilliant!
<ServerSage> almoxarife: I was making it WAY too complicated.
<dr_willis> run app on server... see it ls gui on local box   is x forwarding  basically
<almoxarife> ServerSage: yes, thats what i said, :)
<etag_> so is there another way? or what do i need to do?
<petan> is there a way to make system handle gracefully OOM?
<petan> like it kill the processes that are not crucial
<ServerSage> almoxarife: lol.  Thanks for the kick in the brain.  Much appreciated.
<etag_> wait? what?
<almoxarife> ServerSage: welcome :), say hi to the washer for me
<petan> talking about server now but it's generally linux wide
<dr_willis> etag_: install xming on windiws. install sshserver on the server
<ServerSage> almoxarife: The dryer may get jealous.
<almoxarife> true, dryers are touchy that way
<fiveop> Got ndiswrapper setup and found a driver for my chipset (Dell 1704 ...). Now when I load that driver (.inf) via ndisgtk, ndiswrapper -l says 'driver intalled, device (...) present', but when I modprobe ndiswrapper nothing happens (regarding iwconfig) and the kernel log tells me that ndiswrapper could not prepare and subsequently load the driver.
<etag_> server has ssh
<ServerSage> I'm sure there is a line about dryers and women there, but I'm not touching it.
<almoxarife> ServerSage: wh do you want to know what the washer is saying?
<fiveop> What next
<etag_> so get xming?
<almoxarife> why
<ServerSage> almoxarife: I don't need to know *what* it is saying, just that it is saying something.  That way, when the washer talks to the dryer I know it's time to move the clothes from the washer to the dryer.
<dr_willis> etag_: err  .. yes...
<etag_> ok...then what...once i have it...
<almoxarife> ServerSage: got it, makes sense
<dr_willis> ServerSage: that should make it easier
<ServerSage> almoxarife: Sounds silly, but our washer/dryer are in the garage, and even at it's loudest we can't hear the buzzer.  And of course we forget all about it.
<dr_willis> etag_: install it.. read its docs.. run it.. cinnect to server
<almoxarife> ServerSage: got it, i am guessing a wind up alarm clock would not be an option
<ServerSage> almoxarife: How very 1980 of you.
<almoxarife> too steampunk :)
<dr_willis> hour glass...
<ServerSage> almoxarife: Why solve a problem with a $3 clock when I can solve it with a $30 pi and a $700 cell phone?
<qmr> anyone know why my galaxy nexus isn't transferring files?  it's connected "as a camera", and nautilus can see and thumbnail the files, but I can't transfer them
<almoxarife> ServerSage: if you would, please share the conversation the washer had with the dryer when you violate their privacy
<ServerSage> almoxarife: I'm expecting sweet nothings.  "Mmm, baby, I'm so wet."
<almoxarife> ServerSage: easy, its a moderated forum
<dr_willis> hook the buzzer wires to a wireless dorbell....
<ServerSage> almoxarife: Washers get wet, no denying it.
<tf198> ServerSage: Or a photoelectric sensor over the neon indicator
<adknight87> okay so I've had the right idea but what does it look like when I click on a link say custom://special/link
<ServerSage> tf198: Already thought of that.  The indicator comes on at different times throughout the cycle.
<tf198> ServerSage: Doh!
<almoxarife> ServerSage: i like it, its a off the wall idea that might sell someday
<adknight87> Thanks btw for whoever that was linking me to the page
<ServerSage> almoxarife: I'm pretty sure we'll see it built into washer/dryer setups in the not too distant future.  I'm sure my washer will have a more active twitter feed than me soon.
<gogeta> lol tweeting washer
<ServerSage> gogeta: You laugh, plenty have done it.
<almoxarife> ServerSage: the washer does not whisper sweet nothings at the washer while in the progress of washing? that could throw a wrench into the mix
<almoxarife> at the dryer.......
<ServerSage> almoxarife: That I won't know until I snoop on their conversation.  From the looks of it, it only happens when it finishes (based solely on the dryer turning on and saying "receiving info from washer")
<almoxarife> ServerSage: i still think you are violating some EU law
<ServerSage> almoxarife: Good thing I'm not in europe.
<almoxarife> :)
<dr_willis> ive seen serial port splicers with led  activity lights ages ago
<almoxarife> there you go, ubuntu/android marriage, washer snooping
<tf198> ServerSage: http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/cable/RS-232-spy-monitor.html
<ServerSage> tf198: You are a google god.  Do you know how long I searched to find something like that?
<adknight87> %u %U %f %F all don't work
<tf198> ServerSage: 'wiretap rs232'
<ogzy> at an asus laptop i installed ubuntu 12.10 and not it only opens if i add the acpi=off as a kernel parameter, how can i detect which driver is causing the problem?
<dr_willis> if its a 232 port
<etag_> ok dr_willis can you tell me how to use this?
<ServerSage> dr_willis: The instruction manual indicates it is, though they may use the term loosely.
<etag_> i have it and it's installed...i read the docs but i'm not getting it..
<dr_willis> etag_: use what exactly
<etag_> how do i make it work? the xming
<SpaceRocket> how to disable resolveconf and use specified DNS server?
<dr_willis> run the xming wizard.. enter ip. have it run a gui app likr xterm
<ServerSage> Thanks to all for the info, back to coding.
<dr_willis> or gnome-terminal
<ewook> ServerSage: why don't you just pick up the vibrations from the cylce? and time it that (if silent or still for X, text me (or, if buzzer comes on telling me "woha, somethings wrong/I'm done")) ?
<etag_> it has startx would that work?
<ewook> and time it...
<dr_willis> etag_: run a specufic app like xterm......
<ServerSage> ewook: Mainly because I have everything I need to do a serial snoop, I don't have anything for picking up vibrations.  But it's an idea.
<etag_> oh ok...
<ewook> ServerSage: do you have a moving knob, indicating that the cycle is done?
<dr_willis> get thebasics working first..
<ServerSage> ewook: Nope.
<ewook> ServerSage: darn. then it would have been really easy.
<etag_> it just closes and gives me nothing...
<adknight87> how do i get a protocol to launch a special url from a browser that the program uses like http
<dr_willis> microphone to hear the buzz...
<ServerSage> ewook: Indeed, unfortunately it's all electronic.
<adknight87> >.<
<ServerSage> dr_willis: Meh, the serial port snoop is pretty simple given the cable tf198 sent the diagram for.  I think I'm set.
<dr_willis> etag_: xterm is installed?
<ewook> ServerSage: well, not really unfortunately :p. whack that washer open ;)
<adknight87> I mean from a browser link to program and program uses url to go where it needs to go
<almoxarife> SpaceRocket: you tried changing dns at networkmanager?
<ServerSage> ewook: I'm pretty sure the wife would take a bat to my cranium if I took a screw driver to the new washer dryer.  lol
<SpaceRocket> almoxarife, yes I did
<ewook> ServerSage: send her to a spa over the weekend.....
<ServerSage> ewook: I like the way you think.
<adknight87> serversage: adriuno
<tcm> hello
<ServerSage> adknight87: Again, I'd have to buy the arduino stuff.  I have a pi.
<alon> hi, is there a way to return to factory-defaults in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> SpaceRocket: and that did not work?
<adknight87> serversage: ooo
<dr_willis> get a baby monitor so you hear the buzzer  in he back rooms... ;)
<etag_> so do i use putty or the ssh
<adknight87> serversage: WHY aren't you doing anything fun with it
<ewook> ServerSage: my warranty is soon out on my machines, so I'm wacking mine open and putting an arduino with xbee at the washer/dryer :p.
<tcm> i have a problem with my ubuntu server it won't start and i can't found any log can you help me ?
<ServerSage> adknight87: I thought washing machine monitoring WAS fun.
<ServerSage> ewook: If I can get away without voiding my warranty I want to.  lol
<adknight87> serversage: if they can bluetooth cordless phones to pick up calls
<ServerSage> Anyway, I really gotta get back to work.  Thanks for the conversation folks, you have lead me down a path that I'm sure my wife will hate.
<almoxarife> ServerSage: does the toaster talk to anything else? always wondered what a toaster would have to say
<adknight87> A single URL. Local files may either be passed as file: URLs or as file path. <---- what's that mean exactly
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  like the one on  'red dwarf' ? ;)
<almoxarife> dr_willis: i used to watch that show too :)
<etag_> dr_willis it's not doin it...
<dr_willis> adknight87:   url path =  '/path/to/file' or 'file://path/o/file'
<adknight87> so
<dr_willis> so thats what a file URL means exactly
<adknight87> Exec= "application" %u would execute as $ application url://link
<blackshirt> hello
<adknight87> dr_willis: so this ----> Exec= "application" %u would execute as $ application url://link
<almoxarife> toaster?
<blackshirt> !samba4
<blackshirt> !find samba4
<ubottu> Found: samba4, samba4-clients, samba4-common-bin, samba4-dev, samba4-testsuite
<almoxarife> adknight87: are you dealing with url's or file extensions?
<blackshirt> !info samba4
<ubottu> samba4 (source: samba4): SMB/CIFS file, NT domain and active directory server (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0~beta2+dfsg1-3 (quantal), package size 1670 kB, installed size 10842 kB
<etag_> dr_willis help...it's not working...
<adknight87> almoxarife: I'm setting up a default application to open a link location for a program that is sort of like a browser
<Bustacap> Anyone know how to fix this stupid package error everytime I use apt-get: http://pastebin.com/RHBNhejm
<almoxarife> adknight87: ok, link should be url
<blackshirt> bustacap, i'm sit on handheld devices, and can't look at your pastebin, sorry ... but maybe you want share here ..
<adknight87> almoxarife: when I run env WINEPREFIX="/home/jgfarnden/.wine" wine "C:\\users\\jgfarnden\\Application Data\\IMVUClient\\IMVUClient.exe" imvu://room/user/chatroom <--- it loads the page for the chatroom in the program off of terminal
<gartral> Bustacap: try sudo dpkg --conigure -a
<etag_> umm is there any other gui things other then xterm?
<kushal_k`> Bustacap: while I have never seen the error message you are getting, you can run fuser /var/cache/debconf/config.dat to check if another process is using that file
<Bustacap> Ok kushal_k`
<Bustacap> kushal_k`: nothing came up.
<adknight87> almoxarife: but I can't seem to get chromium-browser or ubuntu which ever the two when I make it launch from a browser won't open that link in the program
<gartral> Bustacap: try sudo dpkg --conigure -a
<Bustacap> gartral: tried. Just gives me the same error.
<almoxarife> adknight87: so you want chrome to open url's imvu: with a wine app, that it?
<blackshirt> bustacap, kill other process using it
<adknight87> almoxarife: YES! I can do it in terminal
<etag_> hello?
<blackshirt> hello etag_
<Bustacap> blackshirt: there is no other process using it...
<etag_> do you know any other things like xterm that i could run?
<blackshirt> bustacap, sorry, i am not looking your error
<blackshirt> etag_, sure, gnome-terminal ?
<inner_peace> hello
<inner_peace> i need help
<inner_peace> is any one here to help me
<xrs1> yeah
<lhavelund> inner_peace: Just state your issue in one line, include as many details as possible, and someone should be there to help.
<adknight87> almoxarife: ?
<almoxarife> adknight87: yes?
<adknight87> almoxarife: YES! I can do it in terminal
<adknight87> almoxarife: But I can't get it to work with xdg-open
<blackshirt> !ask | inner_peace
<ubottu> inner_peace: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<almoxarife> adknight87: i cant think of any thing that might help, sorry dude
<adknight87> almoxarife: it's cool xD xdg-open seems very vague to me
<almoxarife> adknight87: that terminal line is all wine apps right?
<adknight87> almoxarife: no it's to the specific application ran in wine
<qmr> 2nd time:  does any have any idea how to connect Galaxy Nexus to Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> qmr:  newer android devices need to use the mtp  tools i belive
<dr_willis> i just use wifi.. its faster then a usb cable
<qmr> ...
<inner_peace> ok i work with a red hat distribution and some one edit the fstab file with new mount under / root direct  after this redhat can not find file system
<almoxarife> adknight87: that terminal line sets up a 'env' and executes a wine app with a url
<inner_peace> i tried to edit the fstab file but it is read only ????
<qmr> 1)  yes, MTP.  great.  I already know that.  2)  I am very curious how wifi is faster than USB for you
<xrs1> adknight87,  it seems to work if you know the absolute path
<llutz> dr_willis: your usb is broken then
<almoxarife> adknight87: can you go about it via gconf? declare the url and command line to execute?
<dr_willis> llutz:  no idea on hat. a 4gb movie was quickly copied.. plugging it in took longer..
<blackshirt> inner_peace, even after reboot ?
<qmr> dr_willis: then you are doing it wrong.
<adknight87> almoxarife: It is the absolute path to the program in wine. I can add on a link from a protocol the program it uses to go to a place in the programs browser. ie: imvu://whateverlink/ishere
<blackshirt> !ot | inner_peace
<ubottu> inner_peace: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> inner_peace: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<adknight87> almoxarife: Yes and I've mocked the steam application way to launch steam:// links in the program
<Sona> bdawood
<dr_willis> qmr:  or its the old slow usb transfer bug again.. had it ages ago..
<qmr> So Ubuntu is doing it wrong.  What a surprise.
<DrManhattan> is there actually steam for linux yet?
<dr_willis> DrManhattan:  yes
<qmr> DrManhattan: there is a beta
<adknight87> almoxarife: although when I go into gconf to see how steam does it there's nothing to mimic ther's no scheme
<almoxarife> adknight87: this is all out of my scope, i run kde, no gconf, no wine, so i cant help
<inner_peace> llutz , i try it but when i save it tell me this read only
<DrManhattan> curious - what games are available?
<dr_willis> inner_peace:  remount your filesystem in rw mode
<dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<adknight87> almoxarife: lol it's alright better to have suggestions then none at all so I'm thankful
<llutz> inner_peace: mount|grep " / "
<adknight87> steam
<adknight87> xD was that a chat bot posting that?
<almoxarife> adknight87: you could just start the wine browser that is set to start that app, bypass the linux chrome app
<dr_willis> the !stuff are bot triggers adknight87
<adknight87> almoxarife: It's a messenger that has a some special 3d browser in it. on their home site they have links to public chat rooms that open up in the program from the website.
<adknight87> almoxarife: as in I click a link to a chat room in my chromium browser the messenger goes to the chat room
<almoxarife> adknight87: does the windows chrome react to it correctly?
<hamidi> hi!
<hamidi> i've a question please.
<hamidi> i've a virtualbox server.
<hamidi> i've setup samba on it.
<FloodBot1> hamidi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hamidi> i changed the adapter from bridge to NAT.
<hamidi> i had to add an additional adapter with type host only adapter so that Windows host may access the ubuntu 10.10 server.
<hamidi> now samba can't access the shares i've setup on ubuntu.
<hamidi> what can i do?
<adknight87> almoxarife: I've got it to the point where it brings the messenger application to the front but nothing happens
<almoxarife> adknight87: does it need to be chrome? what about a browser that can use mimetype?
<adknight87> almoxarife: Mimetyoes are global
<adknight87> almoxarife: I've tried application/imvu=IMVU.desktop
<compdoc> hamidi, you need to figure out your networking, sounds like
<etag_> anyone know xming
<adknight87> almoxarife: that didn't work at all but then I do x-scheme-handler/imvu=IMVU.desktop and that works
<adknight87> but only partially
<adknight87> application is then brought to the front but nothing happens
<almoxarife> adknight87:  i dont know about that, i have konqueror here following the mimetype rules, the other browsers do not, i have my own issue with a url(sort of) its actually aa file extention
<adknight87> kde does it differently I was just reading that over
<almoxarife> adknight87: true, so we are back to apples and oranges
<adknight87> kde-open is what you use right?
<huhongxing> 有知道怎么翻墙的吗？
<almoxarife> adknight87: i use kde period!
<lhavelund> !cn | huhongxing
<ubottu> huhongxing: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<adknight87> almoxarife: wouldn't it nice if everyones stuff worked right?
<llutz> adknight87: how boring :)
<almoxarife> adknight87: i notice what chromium cant do on kde, konqueror can open so much more, yet i depend on chromium for actual business web
<adknight87> llutz: But of course we still have the fun bugs
<huhongxing> is anyone here to help me ?
<adknight87> almoxarife: Question is what is xdg-open doing exactly to run the exec?
<almoxarife> huhongxing: did you ask a question?
<hamidi> hi! i've a question please. i've a virtualbox server.  i've setup samba on it.  i changed the adapter from bridge to NAT.  i had to add an additional adapter with 'host only adapter' type so that Windows host may access the ubuntu 10.10 virtual server.  now samba can't access the shares i've setup on ubuntu.  what can i do?
<adknight87> hamidi: nat don't work xD
<hamidi> there must be a way, no?! :(
<cookie1980> hamidi: you have to be on the same subnet
<adknight87> hamidi: same network
<huhongxing> yeah
<hamidi> changing route table or something
<adknight87> :P
<flynsarmy> Hey i'm trying to use lsblk -o NAME,MODEL,LABEL,FSTYPE,MOUNTPOINT but the label column is emtpy even after I use a2label. any ideas wy?
<almoxarife> hamidi: say it in the context , host/client, what is connected how?
<hamidi> isn't there a way to force samba to connect through an adapter to an ip which is not in the same network?
<etag_> how do i remove the suid bit when running something in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> hamidi: either nat or bridged should
<adknight87> hamidi: can you ping that address
<hamidi> sure
<cookie1980> hamidi: why don´t you just put your virtual machine in your network? any security concerns?
<hamidi> let me say the ips
<hamidi> host ip: 10.25.25.90
<adknight87> hamidi: jst go bridge and all problems are solved
<hamidi> guest NAT ip: 10.0.2.15
<hamidi> guest 'host only' ip: 192.168.56.102
<hamidi> i can ping 192.168.56.102 from 10.25.25.90 host
<hamidi> i see the samba shares also
<hamidi> but i just see the name of shares
<hamidi> and i can't enter into the shared folders
<adknight87> hamidi: check permissions
<hamidi> adknight87: i know that with bridge i won't have any problem as i didn't have before
<flynsarmy> does a2label work with lsblk?
<hamidi> i changed the bridge to nat because i need it to be nat
<adknight87> you figure a router would handle nat for ya
<almoxarife> hamidi: the host has two ips?
<flynsarmy> errr, e2label
<hamidi> no the server is a virtualbox server
<hamidi> just a host with a virtual box
<hamidi> no router exist
<hamidi> the host yes has two ips
<adknight87> fail
<adknight87> xD
<hamidi> 192.168.56.101 also
<adknight87> subnet it is then
<hamidi> subnet is 192.168.56.xxx
<adknight87> on everything?
<hamidi> didn't figure out what u meant, sorry
<juniour> hamadi nat connection automatically configured
<adknight87> That's what I was thinking
<adknight87> it's handled by virtualbox
<hamidi> so what can i do?
<juniour> yep
<adknight87> I was wondering if he knew that
<juniour> in bridge you can change ip
<hamidi> i'm a newbie in linux a bit
<juniour> but it must be of your router
<hamidi> :D
<adknight87> He has none
<adknight87> it's a internal network
<juniour> like 192.168.0.xx
<almoxarife> hamidi: one of the client connections should be 'bridged' to talk to the network, nat is at the mercy of the host configuration
<juniour> yep
<adknight87> I don't see how it's going to work out if he doesn't have a switch or router
<adknight87> Maybe that loopback
<almoxarife> adknight87: bridged gets dhcp from the router
<adknight87> He has no router
<almoxarife> adknight87: oh
<juniour> i told earlier
<adknight87> so he'd have to make himself a dhcp server from the virtualbox
<almoxarife> nevermind everything i said
<adknight87> xD
<juniour> what he is trying to do
<juniour> ?
<adknight87> you really don't need a dhcp server though
<almoxarife> adknight87: thats running 'nat'
<adknight87> Sounds like he's running a local server for fun
<kilz> hello
<adknight87> is he even still here
<almoxarife> some people dont share the complete picture, for some reason :)
<juniour> if he wants to run local server in he must switch to bridge
<Virunga> Hi, i'm using a framework that uses apt-get to install packages, one package fails the installation but i can't understand why. /var/log/dpkg.log shows nothing. Could you tell me where i can find any information?
<adknight87> all I see is redundancy
<hamidi> yes i'm here
<hamidi> no it's not for fun! :(
<adknight87> Like I said from the start
<kilz> may i know the latex ubuntu version
<adknight87> BRIDGE the connection
<almoxarife> hamidi: you are not behind a router?
<compdoc> does anyone recommend a music streaming package? one that streams to any OS?
<almoxarife> compdoc: xbmc
<Virunga> kilz: use apt-cache showpkg
<compdoc> thanks
<hamidi> there's a router in class 10.25.25.xxx which acts as dhcp
<juniour> hamidi how you are browsing the net
<hamidi> but it doesn't work for virtual server
<almoxarife> hamidi: are you behind that router?
<adknight87> not the complete picture
<almoxarife> hamidi: are you behind that router?
<juniour> through routeror switch or etc
<adknight87> I'm amused
<adknight87> I don't know any router standard with that ip set up.
<hamidi> behind that router? what is it?
<adknight87> How do you connect to the internet hamidi
<almoxarife> hamidi: where do you get dhcp?
<juniour> hamidi you have router  they are asking
<hamidi> it's a router in the same network: 10.25.25.xxx
<hamidi> i think it's 254
<hamidi> we connect to internet by lan
<hamidi> by using cyberoam
<hamidi> and this is exactly why i change bridge to nat
<kilz> virunga: how
<Virunga> kilz: did you read the man?
<hamidi> because i wanted virtual servers to see internet either
<hamidi> and have not to run crclient each
<adknight87> Bridge > Set up ip address with domains "8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4" <--- those are googles dns servers
<juniour> hamidi type ifconfig
<hamidi> because i've only one use which may connect to the internet at the same time and this user is connected through host already
<juniour> and check you ip
<juniour> k
<almoxarife> hamidi: for the vbox(client) to see the internet usually one sets it 'bridged' , but you dont want to do that or do?
<Name141-> Hello, I'm running a live ubuntu cause I got "disk read error" trying to boot.  The drive shows up in BIOS (only at times) , but not in fdisk -l .. I assume since this happened since a breaker threw, the disk is dead? is there any other things I could try to 'bring the drive up' or mount it ?
<hamidi> ok ifconfig gives me the following ips:
<hamidi> eth1: 10.0.2.15
<hamidi> eth2: 192.168.56.102
<juniour> not the guest i want for the host
<hamidi> lo: 127.0.0.1
<hamidi> oh u mean ipconfig?
<adknight87> 	ifconfig <interface> <ip_address> [ netmask <netmask> ]
<juniour> yea
<juniour> hamidi you have hsot windows
<hamidi> 10.25.25.90
<hamidi> 192.168.56.101
<almoxarife> hamidi: does the host belong to the network 192.168.56.xxx?
<hamidi> paste the whole?!
<adknight87> redundancy!!!
<almoxarife> i give up
<juniour> you are connet to 192.168.56.101
<flynsarmy> why is lsblk not showing my drive labels even when using -o LABEL
<juniour> if you want a bridge connection in guest os ip should be 192.168.56.xx
<hamidi> why do u mean redundancy?!
<adknight87> I wonder if he switched to bridged network on his virtual machine
<almoxarife> Name141-: sounds like the drive is toast
<adknight87> your real computer is hooked up to that cat5
<adknight87> so set that program virtual box to bridged network
<hamidi> i gave the reason i can't change it back to bridge. if so i'll lose internet for virtual server
<adknight87> Wait wait
<adknight87> So you are telling me that your physical computer has no internet
<adknight87> and your virtual machine does?
<hamidi> the physical computer has internet
<adknight87> so
<adknight87> CHANGE IT TO BRIDGE
<hamidi> no physical does have but virtual has no access to internet
<adknight87> and change the ip concurrent to the physical network you are attached to
<hamidi> the only way i may give the virtual servers internet is to share the host's internet via NAT
<adknight87> no
<juniour> hamidi you want the internet access to virtual os
<adknight87> Bridged with dns servers set up
<adknight87> That's how you do
<almoxarife> hamidi: or via bridged, unless the router does not allow you to connect, hence no internet
<hamidi> it's not directly connected
<Name141-> almoxarife: me too.  I can access the CD which is SATA, so I guess the SATA controller didn't fry.. and the NIC and video card works, etc
<almoxarife> hamidi: so you want internet via 'nat' , because the host has internet
<hamidi> each mac must use user/pass to connect
<hamidi> and i've only one user
<adknight87> Hey hamidi do you have to sign in to use the internet before you browse
<hamidi> almoxarife: exactly
<inner_peace> can i mount partition under root direct rather than / mnt  or   /media  is it applicable ?
<hamidi> adknight87: exactly
<adknight87> fail
<almoxarife> hamidi: ok, so your host must offer up dhcp to the client(vbox) so that it can access the internet
<juniour> hamidi so you have to use nat for that
<dr_willis> inner_peace:  yiou mean mount it i / ?
<dr_willis> inner_peace:  yiou mean mount it  to  / ?
<hamidi> the virtual servers may use NAT to access the internet, but in this case samba doesn't work
<juniour> as you said you have to sign in before browse net
<juniour> ya it will not work
<inner_peace> dr _willis  yes exactly
<adknight87> smells fishy for people to sign into something just to browse the net
<juniour> hamidi you want to aceess the sharefolder for host
<hamidi> if they use NAT, only one sign in which takes place at host is enough
<dr_willis> inner_peace:  i dont think you just swap / around. you could do A Chroot
<almoxarife> hamidi: samba , which is the samba host, the vbox or the actual host?
<hamidi> and the virtual servers won't need to sign in separately
<dr_willis> adknight87:  my routers 'guest' feature does that
<hamidi> no! i need to access server's files in host
<adknight87> dr_willis: shush xD you would come up a netgear
<sir-me> hey i can't watch hd movie on my netbook, how can i convert the movie to play without lagging and loosing sound on the netbook
<almoxarife> hamidi: so your vbox(host) is the samba host
<hamidi> that's it and i can't help
<dr_willis> adknight87:  is a cisco i belive
<juniour> hamidi you run server in guest and you want to access in host
<inner_peace> Dr _willis   :you mean it isnt applicable
<almoxarife> hamidi: is the vbox(host) firewalled?
<adknight87> dr_willis: I stand corrected
<juniour> ya
<dr_willis> sir-me:  winff, arista, ffmpeg, mencoder.. all can convert
<adknight87> hamidi: it's like hotel internet
<inner_peace> i dont understand swap in your answer so please explain more
<almoxarife> hamidi: is the vbox(host) firewalled?
<hamidi> junior: yes
<dr_willis> inner_peace:   swap = swich = change out
<hamidi> the host in a windows which is installed in a physical machine
<[awall]> anyone here have source google bypass?
<[awall]> =))
<hamidi> the host is a windows which is installed in a physical machine
<adknight87> The only way I can see this network working is if he had a second router
<juniour> hamadi you can acces the file in host but gust will not have inter net k
<juniour> jus do wt i say
<almoxarife> hamidi: host=machine running vbox, client=vbox os, which is the samba host?
<adknight87> client
<juniour> hamidi change connection to bridge
<almoxarife> i think its the host
<almoxarife> hamidi: host=machine running vbox, client=vbox os, which is the samba host?
<juniour> hamidi change ip->192.168.56.xx subnet 255.255.255.0
<rnamF> I'm getting proxy error when grabbing some packages
<hamidi> yes
<adknight87> bet it's on the client
<rnamF> i havent setted any proxy, any clue?
<almoxarife> hamidi: its not a yes or no question
<juniour> getway ->192.168.56.1
<hamidi> if i switch to bridge virtual machines lose access to internet
<adknight87> xD I'm laughing my arse off
<adknight87> not on your host
<inner_peace> dr_willis : i know swap is a virsual memory  as i new with linux  but i will search on it  thanks
<almoxarife> not?
<juniour> you have to do the above step in guest os
<juniour> hamadi
<adknight87> Makes me wonder if he's on his client right now
<archangelpetro> does anyone know of any package/applications/tools that will transcribe to text from Mp3? or other audio format?
<buntu> how to create polls on launchpad team?
<dr_willis> inner_peace:  i don mean mswap as in a swap partion. i mean 'swap' as in  the 'verb'   mesaning to 'change places with'
<archangelpetro> is there one?
<hamidi> oh i can't follow what u say. it's too crowded. i confused. how can we port to a better place?
<rnamF> Fetching
<rnamF> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main linux-firmware all 1.79.1
<rnamF>   502  Proxy Error [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<almoxarife> adknight87: makes me think he wants to get out via his machine with a virtual, but cant get the machine to cooperate with the dhcp settings for the virtual
<rnamF> anyone can help me with this error?
<almoxarife> me done though
<adknight87> almoxarife: He likes using his client then host
<buntu> guys plz, do you know how to create polls on launchpad team?
<hamidi> would u please come with me to #ubuntu-beginners?
<inner_peace> dr_willis : ah i got it  so i can mount like that / inner_peace
<adknight87> dr_willis has left the building by the way
<almoxarife> hamidi: you are way beyond beginners with the issue at hand
<adknight87> hamidi: http://www.fdlinux.com/networksetuphowto.html
<almoxarife> rnamF: i didnt get an error, but i just went in via web
<rnamF> how do i set it to go via web
<rnamF> through terminal?
<rnamF> :)
<adknight87> rnamF: change your sources in your software settings
<adknight87> Set it to best location
<rnamF> what's the file? sources.list ?
<almoxarife> rnamF: no, what i mean is that i just checked to see if the site was alive via the web browser, and it is
<adknight87> xD
<rnamF> lulz
<Virunga> Hi, i'm using a framework that uses apt-get to install packages, one package fails the installation but i can't understand why. /var/log/dpkg.log shows nothing so is term.log. Could you tell me where i can find any information?
<adknight87> Deja vu
<adknight87> I wonder who the youngest person is here
<almoxarife> its not me
<almoxarife> Virunga: the install fails or the app fails to start?
<Virunga> almoxarife: the install fails, the app says apt-get returned 100
<adknight87> probably me
<Virunga> Someone ate the log, damn. :)
<DND> guys! i have HP elite 8200 with windows 7. i wanted to dual boot it with ubuntu 12.04
<DND> i did shrink the C: partition but when setting up partition in ubuntu the unallocated space says "unusable"
<DND> what's the problem?
<llutz> DND: how many partitions do you have?
<DND> initially windwos has 4 partitions. 1 is C: the two others are 100mb each which is system partition hidden. then last is the hp recovery 8.7gb
<llutz> DND: you can have a max of 4 partitions, change one into an extended with logical drives if you want to install ubuntu
<llutz> DND: in your case that means to reinstall windows i guess
<DND> but this is new computer with preinstalled OS
<DND> i want to preserve windows and the recovery partition :(
<adknight87> welcome back dr_willis
<DND> so formatting the whole drive will solve this problem?
<dr_willis> normally im on my znc server so you never see me leave. ;-)
<DND> then purchase another windows?
<llutz> DND: change partition layout
<adknight87> guess I'm lucky today
<adknight87> Download same copy of windows use key that came with machine
<DND> im reading this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686440
<adknight87> I'd have to say the recovery partition is for the drivers!
<almoxarife> DND: unusable i believe means 'not formated to ext4' ,
<llutz> almoxarife: unusable as in "unallocated space, but already 4 partitions present"
<adknight87> he could always backup the recovery partition
<albink> i need help
<llutz> adknight87: lots of ways but he has to remove at least 1 partition
<albink> rsyslog not logging to /var/log/auth.log after upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<albink> strace of the forked process says Permission denied
<adknight87> So ubuntu doesn't like 5 partitions on one physical hard drive
<albink> log file is zunder root.adm ownership
<llutz> adknight87: thats not a ubuntu-thing
<adknight87> hardware?
<albink> anyone?
<almoxarife> what is wrong with an extended partion?
<llutz> almoxarife: nothing, but he needs to change his parttion layout for that
<compdoc> adknight87, if all the partitions are mbr, its nothig to do with ubuntu
<almoxarife> gparted?
<llutz> adknight87: the MBR can not hold more than 4 (primary) partition-entries, thus the limitation.
<compdoc> you can use a gpt partition too
<adknight87> It's a cap
<adknight87> OH NOS!
<adknight87> Lol
<llutz> compdoc: even than he will lose his data, or can you convert bios->gpt on the fly now?
<llutz> msdos*
<compdoc> oh, well no, he will lose his data if he tries
<adknight87> http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1518251
<stroodlepup> anybody here owns an asus k55vd laptop?
<adknight87> more then 4 partitions there
<llutz> adknight87: you see the "extended" there? thats the way out of the limitation, 3 primary + 1 extended for logical drives
<adknight87> oh
<llutz> adknight87: an extenden partition is a special kind of primary
<stroodlepup> hi
<adknight87> true :P
<adknight87> but is it a partition?
<llutz> adknight87: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<adknight87> I read it llutz
<adknight87> along with the ebr
<adknight87> xD
<adknight87> I'm just having fun
<stroodlepup> need help please :)
<adknight87> What's wrong with your laptop install stroodlepup
<adknight87> Sounds like a appetizer
<almoxarife> adknight87: you are right, you are the youngest, smarten up
<nowonmai> stroodlepup: what's the matter?
<adknight87> almoxarife: Pickin on me now I feel so special lol
<almoxarife> :)
<newestnick> help
<newestnick> help
<newestnick> help
<FloodBot1> newestnick: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adknight87> almoxarife: I think I've had the most hard headed laptop to install ubuntu on
<stroodlepup> a friend of mine was installed linux on his asus k55vd laptop...
<newestnick> logging in auth.log stoped working after upgrade to 12.04
<newestnick> is it normal for rsyslog to run under syslog user
<stroodlepup> it suddenly became an overheating power hog...
<newestnick> and not having permission to write in auth.log
<newestnick> which is under root.adm ownership?
<newestnick> in strace it says permission denied
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: in terminal run 'top' , what is the top process shown?
<newestnick> i wonder how that worked earlier before upgrade
<almoxarife> hence 'top'
<newestnick> is anyone willing to help?
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: use 'sudo top' just in case
<almoxarife> !pasteit
<almoxarife> the paste to bin app, whats it called?
<stroodlepup> I can't paste it
<stroodlepup> but let me explain...
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<adknight87> -j16 does what exactly
<stroodlepup> i
<almoxarife> thanks OerHeks
<adknight87> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<adknight87> lmao
<newestnick> hlp
<newestnick> anyone?
<almoxarife> newestnick: why do you think its not logging?
<newestnick> i can see
<newestnick> in empty log file
<newestnick> the problem is
<stroodlepup> it had 7 installed, and then we dual installed linux mint on it, thinking that it has faster performance and better battery use...
<newestnick> strace says permission denied on auth.log
<almoxarife> newestnick: ok, empty is a good indication
<stroodlepup> the exact opposite happened
<adknight87> Thank you for who ever said top
<newestnick> rsyslog runnign under syslog user?
<almoxarife> mint:)
<newestnick> and auth.log root.adm ownership 0640
<adknight87> always wondered how to get the process list with pid
<newestnick> wierd
<newestnick> how did it work earlier
<stroodlepup> 5hrs batt life on 7 became reduced to half
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: so the mint is acting up?
<stroodlepup> maybe. not so sure...\
<stroodlepup> we plan to install 3.2 pae
<newestnick> should i add syslog user to adm group and change to 0660 permissions
<newestnick> it would work the
<stroodlepup> it has 8gb of ram
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: what did the mint-help channel people say?
<newestnick> but i don't know form the security side, if it's good
<stroodlepup> nothing! that's why I'm here :)
<adknight87> almoxarife: What kind of laptop did he say he have
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: did you run 'top'?
<stroodlepup> yes
<almoxarife> name the processes from the top, stroodlepup
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: did you run 'sudo top' ?
<adknight87> lol
<adknight87> why is this so hard
<stroodlepup> ran htop instead...
<almoxarife> great, whana share the info i requested?
<stroodlepup> it has no pae kernel, 8gb ram core i7 cpu
<OerHeks> maybe this page is any help finding cpu usage > http://askubuntu.com/questions/68741/finding-cpu-usage-from-top-command
<adknight87> what operating system are you running stroodlepup?
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: nevermind the hardware, the processes,
<stroodlepup> wait
<almoxarife> wait?
<stroodlepup> still uploading it
<llutz> ps aux | sort -r -k 3,3 | head -n 5 |pastebinit
<adknight87> almoxarife: if I'm thinking correctly his laptop has a beefy graphics card which is both the heat and battery problem
<adknight87> Like my laptop right now is at 183 degrees
<almoxarife> adknight87: thats the problem with thinking! :) , i just wanted something simple, like the top processes, but its like pulling teeth
<newestnick> 7no joins
<stroodlepup> wait
<adknight87> almoxarife: this place is like pulling teeth
<newestnick> u say that
<almoxarife> adknight87: my lappy gets real hot when i play video, stream, but thats expected, the graphics is onboard
<adknight87> almoxarife: I have hybrid remember though the intel I'm having trouble working on
<adknight87> ati Radeon HD 6490m
<adknight87> but this fglrx driver reports 7400
<adknight87> works
<almoxarife> cmd: Graphics:  Card: Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<stroodlepup> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.freeimagehosting.net%2F5mqwv&h=pAQGJCMC-
<almoxarife> cmd:            X.Org: 1.12.3 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution: 1600x900@60.1hz
<almoxarife> cmd:            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel GM45 Express Chipset GLX Version: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.4
<stroodlepup> www.freeimagehosting.net/5mqwv
<almoxarife> that was not suppose to go out, sorry
<adknight87> LOL
<stroodlepup> almoxarife: seen it?
<adknight87> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<adknight87> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 7400M Series
<adknight87> OpenGL version string: 4.2.11978 Compatibility Profile Context
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: seen what?
<TJ-> stroodlepup: There are reports of that Asus model having oveheating problems, have you confirmed the air outlets are clean, and that the fan is operating the same way with both Windows and with Ubuntu?
<stroodlepup> www.freeimagehosting.net/5mqwv
<newestnick> so no help with my logger :(
<stroodlepup> it does not do the same with win7
<stroodlepup> TJ, it seems that it only happens with linux
<TJ-> stroodlepup: OK, that indicates that the fan control probably isn't working as intended
<adknight87> acpi problems
<newestnick> logger
<newestnick> prob
<stroodlepup> acpi problems?
<stroodlepup> not a kernel thing?
<newestnick> some1
<stroodlepup> newestnick what about logger?
<newestnick> no luck
<TJ-> stroodlepup: Can you pastebin the result of this command? "ls -l /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/*/device"
<newestnick> here
<stroodlepup> can't already back to win7...
<adknight87> hmm
<stroodlepup> probably need to continue this tomorrow
<adknight87> I take that back his laptop is stubborn
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: i got an idea, the os is mint, or win7, how about you allow #mint-help or #windoz a chance to fix your issue
<TJ-> stroodlepup: You would boot the laptop using a liveCD/ISO image
<stroodlepup> like i said, it was a ghost town, and it did not have problems with 7
<adknight87> almoxarife:  have any pointers for getting rid of the jagged edges
<almoxarife> stroodlepup: install ubuntu
<adknight87> almoxarife:  makes my intel graphics look better
<almoxarife> adknight87: what jagged edges?
<adknight87> tearing
<adknight87> I have tearing with my graphics
<newestnick> install proprietary drivers
<adknight87> intel graphics doesn't tear this bad
<almoxarife> adknight87: streaming 1080p?
<adknight87> anything
<adknight87> moving windows
<newestnick> streaming 1080p lol
<almoxarife> adknight87: anything?
<adknight87> everything
<adknight87> LOL
<newestnick> he is moving his windows can't u see
<adknight87> btw newestnick I have the beta drivers from amd
<newestnick>  can anyone assist me with my logger prob?
<newestnick> rsyslog doesn't log anymore to auth.log
<newestnick> rsyslog runs under syslog user?
<newestnick> is that normal?
<almoxarife> adknight87: what DM you using?
<newestnick> 'cause, auth.log is in root.adm ownership
<adknight87> light
<newestnick> and stracing rsyslog process shows permission denied
<newestnick> when trying to log in
<newestnick> what should i do?
<newestnick> any suggestions
<rsiska> Hello. Where is the global settings in ubuntu? Everything I set up in gnome-control-center works only on gnome and unity.
<almoxarife> adknight87: kde? gnome? what?
<bazhang> rsiska, what version of ubuntu
<adknight87> unity/gnome
<rsiska> bazhang: 12.04.1
<newestnick> no help for me???
<TJ-> Tearing is usually solved by enabling 'wait for vertical sync'
<newestnick> hmmmm
<bazhang> rsiska, are you referring to system settings? what did you wish to change
<bazhang> !enter | newestnick
<ubottu> newestnick: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<almoxarife> adknight87: with compiz?
<rsiska> bazhang: mainly disable touchap tap. Also in all other WMs (dwm, icewm, *box) Alt+Shift swtiches to Russian, which isn't in among my layouts...
<adknight87> almoxarife: yes yes lol I there was no tearing on the intel graphics on compiz
<bazhang> rsiska, did you have ibus installed? that sounds like ibus behavior
<bazhang> rsiska, let me check my system settings for the touchpad settings
<almoxarife> adknight87: so use intel
<rsiska> According to apt-cache, I have ibus 1.4.1-3ubuntu1 installed.
<adknight87> almoxarife: doesn't play steam games on intel card
<rsiska> bazhang^
<bazhang> rsiska, so you may wish to disable that to avoid in future. as far as the touchpad settings under mouse and touchpad is where you would set it
<almoxarife> adknight87: dont use compiz?
<adknight87> almoxarife: tried metacity still get tearing
<almoxarife> adknight87: again, i am using kde, for light i use qtrazor
<adknight87> almoxarife: I don't think it's the window manager
<rsiska> bazhang: so, is it safe to uninstall ibus?
 * almoxarife does not steam
<bazhang> rsiska, sure it is. or just disable it/change the enable hot keys
<adknight87> almoxarife: needs to
<TJ-> adknight87: That PC has dual graphics? Intel/AMD ?
<adknight87> TJ: Hybrid actually
<adknight87> TJ: And still working on getting the intel graphics to work correctly. the old drivers with the old kernel worked almost perfectly until I upgraded to 3.5 and everything failed.
<BrixSat> i need help with graphics card (Intel Corporation Device [8086:0be2] (rev 09))
<sf49> ubuntu
<TJ-> adknight87: Same thing, different terms :)   Have you configured the AMD/ATI driver to sync to vertical retrace? Apparently the catalyst driver has a specific option, too, something like "prevent tearing on desktop"
<bazhang> BrixSat, whats the specific issue. please be very clear
<rsiska> bazhang: no luck... I have ibus killed/uninstalled. When I open gnome-control-center other WMs, I can _see_ that touchpad clicks are disbled, but they aren't :(
<BrixSat> bazhang:  i have xorg in low graphics mode
<TJ-> adknight87: also, for the hybrid issue, check out post #503 of this forums thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12324761
<adknight87> TJ-: I've played around with v-sync and everything else
<gustav__> rsiska: Run gnome-settings-daemon. It will load those settings into X.
<adknight87> I know it's a issue
<adknight87> I've been following that thread forever
<TJ-> adknight87: OK... are there any clues in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log or ~/.xsession-errors logs?
<rsiska> gustav__, That was it! Thank you very much!
<BrixSat> bazhang:  any help?
<gustav__> rsiska: Welcome, sir. :)
<bazhang> BrixSat, with what
<BrixSat> bazhang:  with my graphics card that only shows low resolution
<TJ-> adknight87: Is the tearing on an internal LVDS panel, or external on HDMI, DVI or VGA?
<bazhang> BrixSat, what resolution are you getting, and what were you expecting; how old is that card
<adknight87> internel
<BrixSat> bazhang: 1024*768 would expect 1360*768
<TJ-> 8086:0be2 is GMA3600
<BrixSat> bazhang:  my card has less than a year
<bazhang> BrixSat, and the second half of my question?
<adknight87> TJ-: There's a link problem but I've solved that
<bazhang> BrixSat, what have you tried? xrandr? setting a customized xorg.conf?
<TJ-> adknight87: OK... without clues in the logs its like throwing darts whilst dizzy and blindfolded  :p
<BrixSat> bazhang:  im in xorg.conf but dunno what to change here
<adknight87> TJ-: SCOTTY
<TJ-> adknight87: Can you pastebin the current /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<adknight87> http://pastebin.com/awSayVaP
<adknight87> prognosis? lol
<Kartagis> !find libtiff5
<ubottu> Found: libtiff5, libtiff5-alt-dev, libtiff5-dev
<TJ-> adknight87: Have you tried removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a safe place and letting the driver auto-configure? There are reported errors as a result of the current xorg.conf
<adknight87> xorg would end up empty
<BrixSat> bazhang: My xorg.conf is the one generated by xorg
<TJ-> adknight87: I also think you've got a mix-up of driver versions... "PowerXpress: Diagnostic output from /usr/lib64/fglrx/switchlibGL:
<TJ-> library file /usr/lib32/fglrx/fglrx-libGL.so.1.2 not exist, can't switch"
<TJ-> adknight87: no xorg.conf would be preferable. X should auto-configure itself these days
<adknight87> TJ-: it's a link to the file
<adknight87> let me go and seek out if the link is still there
<TJ-> adknight87: There's also segfaults reported. You need to sort those out by cleaning up the driver issues. No wonder you're getting tearing :)
<adknight87> TJ-: it's beta drivers give me a break LOL
<TJ-> adknight87: segfaults means serious - that's not a 'beta' driver issue, its more like a bad installation issue
<adknight87> What? I've removed everything from the last install so it was a fresh install of the beta drivers
<adknight87> Btw I'm not having issues now this actually works it's when I switch over to the intel graphics that is when I get all the oops I can do crap errors
<newestnick> hey guys? Is it normal for ubuntu's 12.04  rsyslog to run under syslog user?
<newestnick> 'cause upgrading from 10.04 broke loggin
<newestnick> i had to switch rsyslog to run under root so everything could continue working good
<newestnick> is it ok or there is a purpose for rsyslog to run underprivileged?
<newestnick> anyone?
<TJ-> adknight87: Well that PowerXpress is the switcher code to the IGP so that explains the issue. It is likely that the drivers aren't correctly configured for hybrid operation, and probably you're ending up with the VESA driver rather than the Intel driver for the IGP
<adknight87> ?
<TJ-> newestnick: rsylogd should run as the user syslog. The auth.log should be owned by syslog:adm
<adknight87> I'm on the ati card at the moment
<newestnick> it is owned by root.adm as other log files from old 10.04 version
<adknight87> update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf because link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken.
<newestnick> should i chown the files? that doesn't sound nice. i started rsyslog under root as before, is tah ok????
<newestnick> i don't see any reason why rsyslog shouldn't run as roiot
<TJ-> newestnick: rsylogd runs as an unprivileged user for a good reason.
<newestnick> on every other distro and even old ubuntu it runs under root
<newestnick> hm? which is that
<iceroot> newestnick: the user "syslog"
<newestnick> and for other distors there isn't that "good reson"
<newestnick> no i meant which reason :) lol
<GenesisAquarion> my wifi is not remembering the password or something like it
<iceroot> newestnick: the reason is "dont use root if it is not needed"
<GenesisAquarion> I can connect to the wifi but it's not stsying
<GenesisAquarion> staying
<newestnick> but why didnt' the ubuntu upgrade then chown the files it needed or at least said there will be privilege dropping
<newestnick> it left me confused with rsyslog not logging anything to syslog or auth.log
<newestnick> so changing ownership of log files is safer option????
<iceroot> newestnick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/407862  that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407862 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "Messages not being sent to system logs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<katsune> anyone here experienced muffled sound in the 12.10?
<TJ-> newestnick: I suspect the issue is the logrotate configuration recreating the files as root:adm See bug #407862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407862 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "Messages not being sent to system logs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407862
<TJ-> newestnick: See comment #78
<ithilras_Luthien> does anyone know how to compile the kernel?
<TJ-> ithilras_Luthien: From git or from source package?
<katsune> anyone?
<ithilras_Luthien> source package
<katsune> muffled sound on the 12.10?
<TJ-> ithilras_Luthien: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<katsune> TJ, do you know how remove the muffled sound on the ubuntu 12.10?
<blazemore> !patience | katsune
<ubottu> katsune: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> katsune: Take the pillow off the speakers? :p
<katsune> okay I'm sorry thanks,
<katsune> TJ, no I mean whenever  there is a sound like a character talking, there's a muffled sound on the background and then stops when the character also stop talking
<TJ-> katsune: does it happen for all sounds or just from specific applications? If the latter, you should investigate their sound-settings
<BrixSat> bazhang: ?
<vectorshelve> how can I find out if someone is trying to access my machine remotely.. I mean ssh into my ubuntu machine ?
<thesadmafioso> vectorshelve: check your firewall logs
<thesadmafioso> vectorshelve: also, if you don't have ssh server software on your side you should be fine
<vectorshelve> thesadmafioso: $ ps -e | grep ssh   832 ?        00:00:00 sshd  1690 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent
<thesadmafioso> vectorshelve: that likely has to do with OpenSSH
<vectorshelve> thesadmafioso: ok
<vectorshelve> thesadmafioso: how can I firewall logs
<thesadmafioso> It's probably a deamon to handle multiple SSH connections and other underlying functions of your SSH implementation, so to speak
<vectorshelve> thesadmafioso: how can I view the ssh logs ?
<vectorshelve> thesadmafioso: wont that help me find out if someone accessed my machine remotely ?
<thesadmafioso> vectorshelve: You may want to try using the "log file viewer", it is in your main system menus most likely
<vectorshelve> thesadmafioso: could u help me with where exactly can I find it
<thesadmafioso> that will help you to look at many of your system logs, in real time, and you can also apply filters to it
<Guest78302> hi all
<thesadmafioso> hi
<Guest78302> anyone here
<Guest78302> any chinese
<Guest78302> it seems not so many people in this channel~
<thesadmafioso> this channel is very busy
<thesadmafioso> if you have a question just ask :)
<thesadmafioso> you may have to wait a while for a response, but there are some very knowledgeable folks here
<xckpd7> question: Let's say I have a dedicated server.... is there something that would allow me to share files with someone remotely?
<xckpd7> without giving them my pass + username....
<brontosaurusrex> xckpd7: http, ftp, ssh
<Guest78302> it's just the first time my joining this channel. Just to say hello and be a guest
<thesadmafioso> xckpd7: sftp, ssh
<ja> hi guys. How does Ubuntu know my location at installation time?
<Brainiarc7> Hello people, who has used OpenCL SDKs on Ubuntu?
<Guest78302> shenyao, r u chinese
<adknight87> Odd intel graphics work now xD!!
<thesadmafioso> xckpd7: if you're running something like CentOS you could set up SSH for the person
<brontosaurusrex> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<brontosaurusrex> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest78302> I just installed ssh on my ubuntu 10.04,
<ms_> hi dude. in which distribution of ubuntu, python3.2 is installed by default, please?
<Guest78302> anything further to do ?
<brontosaurusrex> ^ Guest78302
<xckpd7> thesadmafioso: hmmm how about if I don't care if anyone else sees the file
<xckpd7> thesadmafioso: like make it public of sorts... like I could easily just put the file on my Dropbox public folder but it will take too long
<xckpd7> thesadmafioso: so I want the concept of a public folder (no logging in like at all)
<xckpd7> thesadmafioso: preferably just a link
<brontosaurusrex> xckpd7: a web server with enabled directory lister, lighttpd for example
<thesadmafioso> xckpd7: ^ yep
<thesadmafioso> brontosaurusrex: something like nginx support that kind of thing too, no?
<brontosaurusrex> sure
<ms_> eh oh. dude. in which version of ubuntu, python3.2 is installed by default, please?
<ashvala> hey, is there a dedicated MacTel channel here?
<ja> anybody knows how does Ubuntu know my location at installation time?
<dr_willis> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<dr_willis> i think 3.x is in the repos also
<dr_willis> ja ip lookup i imagine
<thesadmafioso> ja if you're connected to the internet during your install then it probably looks up your IP and makes an educated guess ^_^
<ja> dr_willis: thesadmafioso: ok, thanks
<Frostbyte> Hi there, I have a persistent live usb made up, for a month or so - and as of latelly I've been noticing huge lags and I/O with flush-8:16 taking up almost all the cpu - is there anything I can do to lighten it up? (And if possible any other optimisations to reduce disk I/O since I run from USB)
<TJ-> !info python3 | ms_
<ubottu> ms_: python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.2.3-5 (quantal), package size 32 kB, installed size 213 kB
<xckpd7> brontosaurusrex: I think I already have apache, but it's just being used on one utlility / application running on one of my ports (e.g. site.site.com:10000)
<xckpd7> brontosaurusrex: so I just now need to configure it to serve files (don't care if it's password protected) on another port?
<katsune> Frostbtye, maybe your flash drive is slow, how about using a usb 3.0 flash drive
<TJ-> Frostbyte: Is it getting full? If there's lots of random I/O going on that could be upsetting any flash wear-levelling the device does
<Frostbyte> katsune: I didn't have any problems a few weeks ago
<Frostbyte> TJ- : nah, casper-rw and home-rw partitions do have free space left\
<Frostbyte> I have also installed preload, but doesn't make any difference
<xckpd7> brontosaurusrex: cuz right now I'm getting the "It Works" Apache page when I go to my domain
<TJ-> Frostbyte: how about the underlying flash wear-levelling though? Every time a block is unlinked a new block is used to contain the modified contents
<ToyImp> Good morning =)
<Frostbyte> the flash drive is around 2 months old, since it's purchase
<Frostbyte> TJ- could it have worn out already?
<Frostbyte> btw, when I don't see flush-8:16 in conky, the system responds blazing fast
<Frostbyte> I only face those spikes, and I don't know where they come from
<TJ-> Frostbyte: Well, lets imagine it doesn't do wear-levelling. That could imply the same physical flash blocks are being erased and re-written to... and they can wear out in less than 1000 erase cycles, especially for MLCs
<TJ-> Frostbyte: alternatively, it may be just that you've got a process that likes flushing data to disk, maybe a swap file? Not a fab idea to put swaps on most flash devices.
<Frostbyte> no swap used, at least gnome-system-monitor shows swap is 0
<Frostbyte> I made sure there's no swap
<Frostbyte> I did a quick googling and figured that it writes from RAM to disk, but I can't figure why now.. all of a sudden
<Frostbyte> I'd appreciate it if you could help me investigate
<katsune> Frostbyte: I would say monitor your processes first,.
<thesadmafioso> The ubiquitous question of "why" . . . it gets me every time ~_^
<qdb> hello. i installed ubuntu 12 04, updated, switched to russian, but after a restart it has changed to english, and russian is not selectable any more. what i made also: installed 2 brother printer drivers from brother site, installed gnome-panel, and tried it.
<TJ-> Frostbyte: First thing is to use something like iotop to see what's the most active
<YokoBR> found out that ati proprietary drivers (legacy) are not compatible with Xorg 1.13, so i'm going to Mint :(
<TJ-> Frostbyte: Does the system have enough RAM? If it is under pressure the kernel will evict pages from its cache and then have to fetch them again later when needed
<Frostbyte> I'm currently booting the persistent USB under a P4 @ 3.0GHz with 2GB ram
<Frostbyte> should be sufficient, since conky shows I'm only using around 500+ mb out of 2GB
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Frostbyte> even under peak conditions
<Frostbyte> as for CPU resources, most of the time, I see Xorg, compiz and the flush-8:16
<Frostbyte> except when I have a chromium in background
<TJ-> Frostbyte: OK, but how about the cache usage? The 'free' memory is used by the kernel for cache and buffers and gets evicted when some process needs more RAM. As I said, try iotop see if it gives any clue as to which process is responsible for forcing the flushes - if they are the reason
<Frostbyte> I'm apt-getting iotop now
<Frostbyte> it's gonna take a while
<TJ-> Frostbyte: That flush-8:16 tells you which device it is 8 is the major number, 16 is the device number. check that with "ls -l /dev/block/8:16"
<Frostbyte> hm
<Frostbyte> okie, just a sec
<sabdfI> You are a engine?
<Frostbyte> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Nov 21  2012 /dev/block/8:16 -> ../sdb
<Frostbyte> let's see what is sdb
<TJ-> Frostbyte: and what does sdb translate to as a physical device on that system? Is it the USB device?
<Frostbyte> just a sec, gonna run gparted to see
<TJ-> Frostbyte: no need, just do "grep sdb /var/log/kern.log"
<Frostbyte> sdb is my usb, ye
<adknight87> TJ-: I installed the ubuntu's sources fglrx I get 260fps on glxgears but on the beta I get 1460fps.
<Frostbyte> I couldn't figure from the kernel log, since I'm a newb still - so gparted told me :P
<TJ-> Frostbyte: :D
<Frostbyte> TJ- could it be that it's because I converted it from ext3 to 4?
<TJ-> adknight87: 260? sounds like the 3D accelerated driver isn't in use there, even if installed
<Frostbyte> I experimented wit hthat recently
<TJ-> Frostbyte: It's possible, yes. ext4 does enforce some flushing due to sync issues
<adknight87> TJ-: I stuck with the new drivers xD I'm happy
<Frostbyte> TJ-: aw kr@p
<TJ-> Frostbyte: But I thought that applied to ext3 as well, but its a while since I read up on that side of things
<Frostbyte> shall I whoop back to another format?
<TJ-> Frostbyte: No. Not unless you can *prove* that is the cause of the issues of slowness, which is, as I understand it, your primary issue?
<Frostbyte> yea, the lockups
<Frostbyte> I have iotop running
<Chucrute301> Hi frostbyte who you maked battlefield3?
<Chucrute301> How/
<adknight87> TJ-: you know how xdg-open works exactly when running a mimetype link
<Frostbyte> Chucrute301: To clarify, frostbite was the BF3 engine - frostbyte is a codename for some mushkin dimms :P
<TJ-> flushes are done in the background, so lockups is a weird one unless the kernel is freezing. Have you checked /var/log/kern.log carefully for any indication that the kernel is reporting problems at the moments the lock-ups occur?
<Chucrute301> Frostbyte is the new version 8x more powerfull
<Chucrute301> :D
<Frostbyte> well, didn't take it from there at least :D
<TJ-> adknight87: It examines the configuration in /etc/xdg/ for mime-types, I seem to recall
<adknight87> and how would I run a application to open a link from a mime?
<Frostbyte> for some reason now it's gotten responsive.. lol, damn you murphy and your law
<TJ-> xdg-open is used on the desktop to start the matching application. You can associate mime-types with applications using Nautilus. Select the data file, do Properties > Open With...
<Chucrute301> Frost you use ubuntu?
<Frostbyte> TJ-: Dunno if it gives any clue - but I sometimes see [sync-supers] and a zeitgeist-fts getting momentarilly 99% io
<Frostbyte> jup
<TJ-> Frostbyte: hehehe I know the feeling. PCs run scared of me and start behaving in case I thump them :p
<thesadmafioso> lol
<Chucrute301> Kkkk
<Chucrute301> Themafioso e foda
<adknight87> its a url I'm openning up and then letting the program use it
<TJ-> adknight87: Well URLs will be associated with a web-browser by default
<adknight87> protocols
<Chucrute301> Frost you uses gnome or unity?
<adknight87> steam://
<adknight87> imvu://
<Frostbyte> Chucrute301: unity
<TJ-> adknight87: For URLs you can set the handler using gconf-editor and navigating to /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/<protocol>  or creating a new one there, using the others as a template for what you need to do
<adknight87> Doesn't exactly work
<adknight87> I have it already in but it does nothing
<D_Russ> can anyone help me with my printer problems?
<D_Russ> canon printer
<D_Russ> 12.04
<adknight87> TJ-: I did add it into the mimetype.list file under x-scheme-handler/imvu=IMVU.desktop
<TJ-> adknight87: ahhh, you'll need xdg-mime for protocols
<Frostbyte> TJ-: I have disabled ext4 journaling btw
<Frostbyte> I can't figure why it's still a snail :p
<TJ-> Frostbyte: I doubt its the journal
<Chucrute301> Anyone is having problems under unity?
<Frostbyte> hrm
<iceroot> !details | Chucrute301
<ubottu> Chucrute301: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<adknight87> unity runs great for me.
<Chucrute301> Unity is veru unresponsive and slow on my pc
<D_Russ> unity runs fast and smooth
<Chucrute301> I have installed my nvidia drivers
<Chucrute301> :)
<D_Russ> but my printer doesnt work
<D_Russ> and its driving me insane
<Chucrute301> Using 12.10
<D_Russ> i plug it into a windows machine and it works instantly
<rkrishna> HI all, any idea how to modify time slice allocation per process
<Chucrute301> I have a 9800gt and a i3 :(
<Chucrute301> Why my unity is slow
<Chucrute301> D:
<Frostbyte> TJ-: Perhaps since compiz and Xorg do consume some cpu from time to time - switching to a lighter interface than unity might help?
<adknight87> gnome-fallback
<RamchandraApte> Chucrute301: My integrated runs unity nicely.
<RamchandraApte> Chucrute301: you can try unity-2d with no window effects
<adknight87> TJ-: its not a document or file its a protocol link.
<Frostbyte> anyhow, if it does occur again I'll be coming back with new info
<Frostbyte> damn my luck >.<
<xckpd7> question: I added a new user in ubuntu and I'm trying to log on with it... I'm absolutely sure I'm entering in the password correctly.... do I need to grant privilege to access certain folders for it to be successful?
<xckpd7> cuz it's saying permission denied
<thesadmafioso> it may be locked
<xckpd7> I did sudo adduser and added a pass
<thesadmafioso> try switching to your admin account and looking at the new user account
<xckpd7> how once I'm on there
<thesadmafioso> what are you running?
<bkc_> everytime someone says "unity" I start thinking about unity3d (the game engine)... it's quite annoying -.-
<xckpd7> ubuntu 12.04.1
<xckpd7> LTS
<thesadmafioso> well, i run 10.04 but for me from the panel it's "system > Administration > Users and Groups
<xckpd7> thesadmafioso: terminal
<xckpd7> thesadmafioso: I don't have the gui stuff
<theadmin> xckpd7: Well, you should make sure the login shell is set to something sane (/bin/bash, /usr/bin/zsh or such), that the home folder exists
<TJ-> adknight87: Is the .desktop files associated with your x-scheme-handler/... being read?
<theadmin> xckpd7: If you used the "adduser" script it should've taken care of that for you, if you used the old "useradd" way you may need to set all that stuff manually
<thesadmafioso> xckpd7: man usermod may help also
<thesadmafioso> theadmin: didn't know that difference between adduser and useradd :P
<xckpd7> theadmin: I just did $ sudo adduser foo
<xckpd7> theadmin: and added a password
<theadmin> thesadmafioso: iirc "adduser" comes from FreeBSD or something as a matter of fact, and has been ported to Linux. May be wrong though.
<xckpd7> theadmin: and I think that adds a home directory when you finish that
<xwalk> I'm having some trouble with Network Manager. It's not starting automatically at boot.
<theadmin> xckpd7: Hm, ok... yeah it should
<theadmin> xckpd7: Well, what if: [ -e ~username ] && echo "Home folder exists"
<xckpd7> weird... ok I think I know the problem
<xckpd7> well actually scratch that, let me describe anyway
<thesadmafioso> xckpd7: maybe you can "usermod -L " to disable password and try to see if it drops you in?
<xckpd7> I just did su <user> and that worked fine
<xckpd7> though it didn't kick me out of my own home folder...
<theadmin> xckpd7: That's not surprising, su doesn't update the environment
<theadmin> xckpd7: Use "sudo -iu username" instead.
<c0dr> good morning
<xckpd7> theadmin: that still logged me in but did kick me back out to it's proper user folder
<xckpd7> theadmin: so why am I not able to login with that username, but I can switch to it?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<theadmin> xckpd7: Well, yeah, that's correct. Ok then, the problem may be in the login shell... Try: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash username
<thesadmafioso> xckpd7: I think usermod also allows you to specify what shell you want to login to for a user
<xckpd7> theadmin: username being the one I'm setting up right now
<thesadmafioso> theadmin: does "sudo -u" flag update the environment for the specified user?
<theadmin> thesadmafioso: "sudo -u" means "run as specified user instead of root"
<theadmin> xckpd7: Yes, not your username, the username of the new user
<xckpd7> theadmin: ok, now try to login with it?
<theadmin> xckpd7: Yeah
<thesadmafioso> theadmin: got it, thx
<xckpd7> theadmin: this might be easier: http://www.torrent-invites.com/seedbox-tutorials/203543-dedicated-server-kimsufi-ovh-seed-box-setup-rutorrent-autodl-irssi-znc-ubuntu.html
<xckpd7> theadmin: I think I need to change the sshd_config file to allow the user?
<theadmin> xckpd7: Oh, you're using ssh, why didn't you mention that
<theadmin> xckpd7: Yeah, might be it...
<xckpd7> theadmin: sorry... didn't know to say
<bdi_> Hello...i seem to remember that in older versions i could resize icons in nautilus. Did they remove that feature?
<theadmin> bdi_: I think so, though you still can zoom in/out with ctrl+scroll
<thesadmafioso> ctrl +/- :P
<bdi_> theadmin, ah thx
<qdb> hello. i installed ubuntu 12 04, updated, switched to russian, but after a restart it has changed to english, and russian is not selectable any more. what i made also: installed 2 brother printer drivers from brother site, installed gnome-panel, and tried it.
<xckpd7> theadmin: that didn't work... I literally followed that configuration to set it up
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<theadmin> xckpd7: Ah damn... Well sorry I have no idea
<theadmin> xckpd7: Quite weird honestly, ssh allows logging in as anyone but root by default :/
<pingbat> hi, I am getting "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" despite having "blacklist floppy" in blacklist.conf
<xckpd7> theadmin: yeah... I think the guide I'm following might have had me add something at the very beginning...
<pingbat> modprobe -r floppy gives "FATAL: floppy is in use"
<pingbat> anyideas?
<pingbat> probably should have waited until after the split :-(
<skulltip> how do i keep nautilus from trashing my desktops on blackbox, openbox, etc..  somehow it gets run and i can't right-click to bring up any menu except the one which says 'create new folder, change desktop background, etc'
<wyb> sjhenn
<pingbat> I am getting "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" despite having "blacklist floppy" in blacklist.conf
<pingbat> modprobe -r floppy gives "FATAL: floppy is in use"
<llutz_> theadmin: "ssh allows logging in as anyone but root by default..." ubuntu comes with "PermitRootLogin yes" by default (well, with a locked root-account, but...)
<WeThePeople> how do i unlock all processes?
<theadmin> llutz_: Oh, I didn't know that, thanks
<theadmin> WeThePeople: What do you mean by "unlock a process"?
<xckpd7> theadmin: one more question? I think to setup my current username, I edited "visudo"... could that be it?
<theadmin> xckpd7: Eh... Long as "visudo" accepted your modification there should be no problems... Besides, sudoers don't affect the login in any way
<xckpd7> theadmin: gotit. thanks
<Vista_> i am trying to do something based on whether process xbmc.bin is running above 12%
<Vista_> got this : if [ ps -C xbmc.bin -o pcpu= | awk 'NR>1' -gt 12 ]; then but not working
<WeThePeople> theadmin, http://imgh.us/screen_3.png
<wood_quinn> Is there a way to permanently disable gtk-filechooser's creation of ~/Desktop ?
<WeThePeople> theadmin, i think that error is from syn. lol
<WeThePeople> synaptic package manager
<theadmin> WeThePeople: Well uh, that happens when you have multiple package management tools running at the same time (apt-get and synaptic, for instance)
<WeThePeople> theadmin, which i do not
<WeThePeople> only spm
<theadmin> Errr... I forget where the lockfile is :/
<qdb> hello. i installed ubuntu 12 04, updated, switched to russian, but after a restart it has changed to english, and russian is not selectable any more. what i made also: installed 2 brother printer drivers from brother site, installed gnome-panel, and tried it.
<xckpd7> theadmin: wow I just needed to reload ssh
<xckpd7> theadmin: works now, thanks
<theadmin> xckpd7: hah
<theadmin> !yay | xckpd7
<ubottu> xckpd7: Glad you made it! :-)
<andytheg> does anyone know of a way to do anonymous blind file uploads with a drag and drop web interface?
<Touhou11> andytheg: As in the user is blind?
<andytheg> that i run locally on my machine?
<andytheg> maybei should ask in ubuntu-offtopic
<andytheg> oh no, as in they have no 'read' permission on the direectory
<andytheg> they cannot see into the folder they are dropping off the files.
<andytheg> it is probably very bad word to choose
<andytheg> but i didn't know how else to describe it succinctly
<YokoBR> hey guys, isn't gallium3D dead?
<Touhou11> andytheg: There are flash/html 5 uploaders which let you drag and drop, and not showing a listing is up to the person coding the webpage
<andytheg> hi YokoBR
<babyswizz> please am running lxde and i can see a uxterminal, xterminal and lxterminal, please wats the difference
<andytheg> Touhou11, yea, i was hoping for more 'bundled' software .. but thank you.  i will keep that in mind as a 'roll your own' alternative.
<Touhou11> andytheg: SWFUpload is a very popular one
<andytheg> Touhou11, i hate flash :)
<andytheg> but thank you.
<andytheg> i will look that up and find an html5 equiv
<theadmin> babyswizz: uxterm and xterm are "traditional" terminals, some script might want them present. Generally, they are feature-less (bad color support etc), so just stick to LXTerminal
<Touhou11> andytheg: Fair enough, though more users probably have Flash than HTML 5 capable browsers
<Touhou11> andytheg: Depends on your audience
<theadmin> Touhou11: Pretty much any browser is HTML5-capable nowadays
<andytheg> Touhou11, gaaah.... evil.. my eyes.
<andytheg> Touhou11, thank you for saying that.
<Touhou11> Apart from every user still on XP with Internet Explorer 8 (a lot of people)
<andytheg> YokoBR, did you ever figure out the dns speed issue?
<theadmin> Touhou11: You don't want those people on your webpages :P
<andytheg> Touhou11, xp ... gah .. my soul.
<YokoBR> andytheg, sure! It's solved, finnaly! it was the dns forwarder... it was set to an windows server and it's service was stopped. That's why i hate windows.
<razvan> how to make my flash based games to work more smooth... ??
<WeThePeople> razvan, ram disk
<razvan> 1 gb ram....     250 gb disk
<llutz_> andytheg: http://www.plupload.com
<babyswizz> theadmin, so basically there is nothing you can do with lx terminal that you cant do with uxterm or xterm and vice vasa
<andytheg> llutz, interesting!!
<b0ot> can someone recommend what they feel is the best distributed chat program with great clustering ability?
<razvan> if i untick hardware acceleration on the flash options....it will make my online flash based games..run more smoothely??
<wastrel> b0ot: like IRC?
<yeats> !best | b0ot
<ubottu> b0ot: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<b0ot> wastrel, I'm looking for something where you have a contact list
<Touhou11> razvan: In theory hardware acceleration makes it faster, depends on your hardware though. Just try it. Flash on Linux generally runs like ass compared to Windows/Mac unfortunately
<razvan> :((
<b0ot> yeats, "what they feel is the best"
<yeats> b0ot: "Do NOT take polls in the channel" ;-)
<b0ot> I wouldn't consider that a poll, I'm sorry my question angered you
<andytheg> YokoBR, good man bro! i'm glad you figured it out -- i was like.. i don't know anything your saying :)  good thing you solved it.
<YokoBR> andytheg, thank you :D
<yeats> b0ot: a better way to ask would be to provide the details of your situation and perhaps someone can recommend a good solution
<Silox|> Hai. Yesterday, I upgraded my Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, removed unity and installed gdm, gnome-shell, extensions, etc etc. What would happen if I upgrade to 12.04? Will Unity get reinstalled and will I loose al my gnome-shell extensions?
<slowc> What's an "ubuntu"?
<yeats> Silox|: an upgrade *should* just upgrade your currently installed packages (including any new dependencies)
<yeats> !ubuntu | slowc
<ubottu> slowc: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<slowc> Ok then.
<Kiranvotio> <slowc> Ubuntu == Humanity
<slowc> Thank you.
<slowc> What games does it have?
<Silox|> yeats: But ... When I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10, it installed Unity. Which I didn't have. So it didn't just upgrade the packages I already had, did it?
<Kiranvotio> <slowc> it comes with simple games like sudoku
<slowc> and what does "Ubuntu == Humanity"
<slowc> mean
<Kiranvotio> <slowc> Ubuntu means humanity in african language
<slowc> So it's like an old OS then?
<yeats> Silox|: I never had to do that, so I'm afraid I don't know - I'm just telling you what I understand *should* happen
<slowc> thats just plain weird.
<Krabbe> far better.
<wastrel> linux
<huehue> what type of cool things can I do with 'ubuntu'
<Silox|> slowc: Are you mocking us?
<wastrel> web pages
<slowc> Well, I'll install it. See how it goes.
<thesadmafioso> Silox| I was just about to ask the same haha
<Touhou11> huehue: Hack the Gibson
<huehue> what's a 'gibson'
<thesadmafioso> Gibson is a rad dude who wrote Neuromancer.
<slowc> Not at all Silox
<Silox|> Ah, then it's fine, slowc.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thesadmafioso> slowc ubuntu linux is a version of the linux computer operating system
<slowc> So, on the page, is there an exe or something?
<huehue> I'm asking what I can do with 'ubuntu'
<huehue> please explain to me how that is off topic
<Kiranvotio> <slowc> are you here for help
<Kiranvotio> or
<Silox|> Kiranvotio: He's here for mocking.
<thesadmafioso> slowc if you have some questions you can /msg me
<yeats> huehue: do you have a support question?
<slowc> advice on if i should use it, how to install, things like that?
<_dns> huehue ,try some youtube videos
<huehue> I'm asking what can do with 'ubuntu'
<slowc> So, is there an exe or is it in a .msi?
<yeats> huehue: that's not really a support question - there are many "what to do after installing ubuntu" posts on the web that will guide you
<Silox|> slowc: It's a bat.
<slowc> ahh cool
<Kiranvotio> <slowc> it has a great UI that can be understood by a child and i am sure that you can understand
<Kiranvotio> <slowc> no linux installations start with msi
<slowc> Where is this .bat then?
<Touhou11> Kiranvotio: Wubi might
<designbybeck> Which drive should I use for NVIDIA? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40716
<Kiranvotio> <slowc> do you install windows using Msi or Exe package then you are great
<designbybeck> driver that is
<slowc> Well, when I upgrade I use the disk
<blup1> hello
<thesadmafioso> ok well in light of our recent visit from slowc, I am gonna just get on out of here
<slowc> It has an exe to run the upgrade.
<blup1> I  got problem
<thesadmafioso> have a good day all
<yeats> designbybeck: probably 'nvidia-current'
<Kiranvotio> <slowc> you are the only one who recognised a .bat during installation
<Kiranvotio> blup1
<designbybeck> thank you yeats
<slowc> ~OH FUCK
<blup1> I have 62 processor. now, if I download regnum online, in 32bit version it works. but if I download it in 64bit version, it says graphic card error..... why?
<slowc> Just realised what ubuntu is
<slowc> I'm an idiot lol
<yeats> designbybeck: that's the stable version of the proprietary driver
<Kiranvotio> <slowc> are you installing
<slowc> sorry guys
<FloodBot1> slowc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slowc> I thought it was a program
<bazhang> slowc no cursing here
<designbybeck> i had it working a few weeks ago yeats then I did an update and it broke my desktop! I coudln't login or see anything excpet the wallpaper
<huehue> so I could just dd this to a flash or dvd and use it?
<Kiranvotio> someone please ban <slowc> from here
<Touhou11> ! ot | Kiranvotio
<ubottu> Kiranvotio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<slowc> Hey, it was an honest mistake. I can see that from the dl page there is an install that works to run ubuntu INSIDE of windows/
<wastrel> something about wubi
<bazhang> slowc, thats wubi
<slowc> ahh
<bazhang> !wubi | slowc
<ubottu> slowc: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<slowc> Again, I'm sorry for any issues for my very n00bish questions
<zipper> What's the status of Wayland in Ubuntu 13.04? Will they at least try to make it System composer as it was planned for 12.10. As far as I heard it was not discussed on the UDS..
<Zumochi> Hello! I just did a fresh installation of Ubuntu desktop 11.10 i386, and all I get is a blinking cursor. I don't even see the GRUB boot menu, neither can I 'force' into it by holding shift during the boot process... Note that apt gave an error when configuring the sources.list, this is quite possible because the machine doesn't have internet! Any help?
<yeats> designbybeck: if that happens again, just ask about it in here - there are many in the channel that have expertise with getting (and keeping) nvidia working
<bazhang> zipper, unclear at this point; 13.04 issues in #ubuntu+1 please
<designbybeck> thank you yeats , and yes they helped me last time as well!
<rkrishna> Hi all, any idea how to modify time slice allocation per process
<slowc> Can i dd this "wubi" to a flash drive then?
<wastrel> rkrishna: something about process scheduling or nice
<Kiranvotio> slowc you can make a bootable flash drive using the usb creator
<slowc> cool
<bazhang> slowc, did you read the wubi link I gave you?
<slowc> yes
<Touhou11> slowc: Are you just trolling?
<Touhou11> Seems like it
<Kiranvotio> that stick can be used to install the os on any computer
<slowc> But I think making my PC 2dual boot"
<bazhang> Kiranvotio, thats a bit different with wubi
<slowc> would work better
<slowc> So thinking of installing from a usb
<bazhang> slowc, correct
<yeats> !dualboot | slowc
<ubottu> slowc: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<designbybeck> worked perfectly yeats
<bazhang> slowc, best to dual boot, ie skip wubi
<yeats> designbybeck: great!
<slowc> I'll give it a go
<benj_> has anyone successfully enabled subpixel font antialiasing in Chromium? (on 12.04 here)
<designbybeck> now I can use CUDA GPU Rendering in Blender!
<Touhou11> benj_: Should be enabled by default
<benj_> Touhou11, probably should be, yes
<brandon420> Can anyone help me get cheese working, or know of a alternative?
<_dns> your cheese is not working?
<slowc> downloading the ISO at 2.3MB a second is pretty nice. Will have it shortly to install
<brandon420> it crashes everytime i try to take a video
 * tcm test
 * tcm abyss test
<roasted_> Question - Let's say I'm currently running a mdadm raid array in mirror, 2x500. Let's say I want to remove those drives and add a new array, 4x2TB @ raid5. So I install those drives, sync them, etc etc whatever, they're running with a mount point and file system. What's the best way to port the data? Can I plug one of the 500's into a USB/SATA bridge and transfer from there? Will the data be there with one drive off USB like that?
<_dns> run cheese from command line, and post crash message please.
<Pricey> roasted_: I would probably just use 'dd'.
<roasted_> Pricey: but, from what to what? Can I hook up a formerly raid'd drive via USB/SATA bridge like that?
<iceroot> roasted_: yes, the drives from a raid-array are normal hdds/filesystems, so you can use them alone
<iceroot> roasted_: when using mdadm
<roasted_> iceroot: nice! thank you.
<iceroot> roasted_: for hardware raid and sometimes fakeraid its not possible but for software-raid like mdadm yes
<babyswizz> please i use lxde and i want to put some programs at the buttom left of my taskbar where i can find my browser,file manager etc so i can reach these programs easily
<Tellmarch> #coq
<Tellmarch> sorry
<Tellmarch> mistyped
<t432> Are able to use a phone's 3g on a pc?
<t432> Temporary
<babyswizz> how do i make a directory using the terminal
<llutz_> babyswizz: mkdir dirname
<t432> Anyone?
<Tellmarch> you mean use the phone as a modem?
<Tellmarch> it depends on the phone, and your mobile provider
<babyswizz> how do i use my keyboard to switch between windows in lxde
<Tellmarch> t432, but for mine, I just plug it with usb to ubuntu, and it works very easily
<brandon420> oh fml, here goes a day of time outs again
<brandon420> anyone good with znc
<gauche> hello yall
<llutz_> !anyone | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<brandon420> babyswizz, tried alt+tab?
<brandon420> heyy
<gauche> how do i get synaptic functioning?  it stalled downloading a font
<t432> I mean use the 3g connection of my phone on the pc
<Tellmarch> yes
<brandon420> llutz, this is not the znc channel, so figured i would ask.
<brandon420> gauche, kill the process and try again?
<llutz_> brandon420: please avoid meta-questions
<Tellmarch> t432, well, on android, there is a setting to use the phone as a modem for instance. Then you just plug it to your pc. you can also use the phone as a wifi hotspot
<gauche> it threatens a broken system when i press ctrl plus c :C
<brandon420> gauche, But you weren't installing a system package or updating...
<gauche> well i selected wine so i dunno br
<brandon420> gauche, also, why not download the font, double click it, and click "add font"
<zzecool> ati
<john_doe_jr1> I'd like to upgrade my version of python in synaptic...how do I do that
<arabi> I have three file managers in my system.. Nautilus Caja and Nemo
<arabi> how can remove others and set caja as my default
<arabi> pls help
<auronandace> arabi: mate isn't supported here
<slowc> So ubuntu broke my windows install. Cheers guys
<arabi> that means I wanna get rid of ubuntu and better use mint right
<arabi> lemme try that way
<slowc> So can someone help me?
<wepserver> NICK <bantutu>
<wepserver> NICK bantutu
<auronandace> slowc: we'd need more details
<slowc> Well, can I edit USE flags and then emerge a C compiler to handle the manual compiling?
<auronandace> slowc: what did you do?
<wepserver> how to change the nick name some
<wepserver> one
<slowc> \nick
<auronandace> wepserver: /nick whatever
<slowc> but other slash
<wepserver> nick buntutu
<slowc> use a forward slash before nick
<slowc> ////
<slowc> these bad boyz
<slowc> good man
<banbutu> ;) tankx
<BluesKaj> slowc, open a terminal and type or copy anbd pastes , sudo os-prober , then sudo update-grub
<john_doe_jr> how to you upgrade a package in ubuntu?
<slowc> I cant atm, my terminal is doing stuff
<BluesKaj> slowc, open another terminal
<banbutu> do any one like the new amazon ubuntu theme up i donẗ ..
<auronandace> !latest | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<banbutu> Amazon is Evil ...like google
<auronandace> banbutu: if you want to turn it off go ahead
<banbutu> i did .. :)
<mneptok> banbutu: then you have no support issue. so move discussions of your thoughts on Amazon and Google to #ubuntu-offtopic
<banbutu> oki doki ...
<slowc> Right
<mneptok> banbutu: thanks
<slowc> It gave me
<banbutu> do go evil .. :) and keep ubuntu free
<slowc> /dev/sda1:Windows 98SE (loader):Windows:chain
<slowc> That don't look right
<banbutu> do go evil .. :) and keep ubuntu free
<auronandace> banbutu: you also have the freedom to not use ubuntu
<banbutu> dont .. )
<stux_> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<john_doe_jr> alright I currently have python 3
<banbutu> i now but i like every thing about ubuntu ---
<john_doe_jr> I currently have python 3
<stux_> hello
<john_doe_jr> sorry keyboard is messing up
<mneptok> !offtopic | banbutu
<ubottu> banbutu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<john_doe_jr> I currently have python 2.7.3 and need 3.2…I did a sudo apt-get install python 3.2 but when I do python —version…it still says python 2.7.3…any ideas why?
<auronandace> john_doe_jr: because that is the default python
<slowc> Fuck this, I'm going to go back to gentoo. That shit just works
<seshdroid> type in python3
<john_doe_jr> found the answer: You can simply type python3.2 instead of just python to use python 3.2.
<xangua> !language | slowc
<ubottu> slowc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<slowc> Fuck that noise. You guyz suck
<xomniverse> hi, anyone here? having an issue with a webcam and google is failing me
<Erik_D> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Erik_D> xomniverse: ^
<xomniverse> I get the following error in VLC when I attempt to capture video from my webcam: "VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2:///dev/video0'. Check the log for details." The webcam works fine in other applications, such as Cheese.
<calmpitbull> damn this is nice
<Ubuntooing> I've found that VLC has been rather odd for me recently
<Ubuntooing> Have you tried reinstalling it?
<calmpitbull> tru
<xomniverse> no, but I can. I just installed it though.
<Ubuntooing> Try it.
<Ubuntooing> Something could have gone wrong when it installed/
<xomniverse> that worked, now I feel like an idiot
<xomniverse> how bizarre
<seshdroid> how did you install it mate?
<xomniverse> used the software center
<Ubuntooing> dw about it, these things happen
<wastrel> i like mplayer
<seshdroid> oh ok, did you get any errors while you installed it?
<seshdroid> like were there any dialog boxes that popped up while it was getting installed?
<xomniverse> no, seemed to install just fine
<Ubuntooing> I'm guessing it would have only thrown an error if installed from terminal.
<xomniverse> and it was working fine for watching videos, etc
<seshdroid> then what is the problem?
<xomniverse> it wasn't working for viewing video from my webcam
<riegersn> having strange issue with reverse-i-search, sometimes it only lets me type in a few characters, before it stops. for example, if I try to type "clean" it stops showing my input after "clea" and any other key presses seem to do nothing
<seshdroid> what was the file extension your webcam videos had?
<xomniverse> none; I wasn't trying ot watch previously recorded videos. I was trying to view a live stream of the webcam via the Open Capture Device option
<seshdroid> ok i get it...
<seshdroid> honestly, I havent tried it that way.. let me try it now and I'll get back to you if I have the same problem
<seshdroid> well it seems to be working fine for me mate
<xomniverse> reinstalling fixed it for me
<xomniverse> strange thing though
<seshdroid> lol yeah .. sometimes its like that
<seshdroid> glad that you got it resolved
<seshdroid> recently had a tough time dual booting win7 64 bit Ubuntu, Glad that I could solve it using fixparts and its worked like magic
<seshdroid> installer simply refused to show the presence of Win 7 during install
<nikolam> I am very angry to ubuntu install procedure. It failed to install GRUB to /dev/sda (it did not make system partition active) and left me with unbootable system after install.
<seshdroid> glad that it was finally resolved
<nikolam> After I booted with other cd and made partition active, it now complains "Bad PBR sig" and halts again.
<JasonC_> after installing win8 i need to reinstall grub so i will get it through livecd but i dont know how to make it bootable as i cant find the iso
<JasonC_> can anyone help?
<nikolam> Isn't that really bad? It is 12.04 LTS install
<seshdroid> i think it has something to do with the way win7/8 is installed...
<nikolam> JasonC_, install win8 inside virtualbox.
<JasonC_> no i already have windows 8, i just need to change the bootloader to GRUB
<seshdroid> ok
<Ubuntooing> You could use easybcd instead
<nikolam> if there is any systme you can boot, you can make eather cd or USB boot drive with unetbootin tool.
<JasonC_> Ubuntooing: is that in reply to me?
<seshdroid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149674/how-to-create-or-recover-windows-bootloader-after-deleting-ubuntu-boot-drive
<Ubuntooing> Rather than messing about with live cds trying to get grub reinstalled, just download easybcd and run it.
<nikolam> Anyone knows what "Bad PBR sig means" From my perspective, it is like "Ubuntu is now worse then Microsoft".
<seshdroid> I think that link has the answer
<Ubuntooing> It will edit your mbr
<seshdroid> anyways good night friends ... hope you have fun :)
<JasonC_> thanks guys for giving the info, ive actually spent the past 2 weeks waiting to buy a usb which i did today and now i find out i can do it much easier -_- the channel was very unfriendly last time :P
<Ubuntooing> Some ubuntu geeks get funny about helping new people
<Ubuntooing> It's quite funny actually
<blazemore> dWhy has mount.ntfs just started flatlining 100% CPU usage?
<blazemore> Even irssi is lagging. I'm in the process of rsyncing 160GB of files onto an NTFS filesystem from the Internet
<Ubuntooing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653598
<Ubuntooing> Seems to fit your issue
<nikolam> blazemore, why dont you do that to some linux fs. and then copy to ntfs. Ntfs on Linux uses FUSE, that is slow.
<luist> hey guys… how can i create a customized ubuntu image with some of my own packages? i have a list of all packages i want inside it (official + customized) and i have all the repositories which i can download these packages
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Should I just be able to connect a SATA drive to the mainboard while the computer is running and have it working?
<blazemore> luist: Look at Remastersys
<blazemore> SmokeyD: No
<Ubuntooing> SmokeyD: No.
<luist> blazemore: i was looking but its used to clone images right?
<Ubuntooing> Just take the 30 seconds and shutdown to do it.
<Rockhound> i want to uninstall ubuntuone but worried if thic action effect on my machine?
<nikolam> yes, luist  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Rockhound> *this
<Domincii> Hey, could someone explain Gentoo to me?
<yeats> Domincii: '/join #gentoo'
<MonkeyDust> Domincii  ask in #gentoo
<BluesKaj> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<nikolam> Domincii, gentoo's like to compile everything from source. It is linux distribution like ubuntu. see #gentoo
<luist> nikolam: well it's really about livecd…. can i install these too?
<SmokeyD> blazemore, I thought sata was hot swappable?
<Ubuntooing> esata is.
<BluesKaj> SmokeyD, usually it is
<Ubuntooing> I don't think plain sata is though
<blazemore> SmokeyD: Not inherently. Only hot swappable drives, and eSATA (in theory)
<nikolam> SmokeyD, read some. i guess os
<Rockhound> i want to uninstall ubuntuone but worried if this action negative effect on my machine?
<SmokeyD> nikolam, read some what?
<blazemore> Rockhound: Ubuntu already comes with Ubuntu One
<nikolam> SmokeyD,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<SmokeyD> nikolam, live cd customization? Why would I want to read that?
<Rockhound> well i know abt this but i want to uninstall it but confused uninstalling ubuntuone is safe or not?
<nikolam> sorry SmokeyD wrong guy.
<kloes> hello all
<Ubuntooing> 'sup
<SmokeyD> nikolam, :) ok
<kloes> I made a encrypted install of ubuntu with only root account for login
<luist> nikolam: can i use UCK to make an image without having an image installed already? :P
<SmokeyD> blazemore, BluesKaj, Ubuntooing ok thanks for the info
<kloes> now it does not allow me to login
<Ubuntooing> SmokeyD
<Ubuntooing> before you go
<kloes> is there a way to reset root password
<kloes> and you should fix that bug in the netinstall
<SmokeyD> yes
<Ubuntooing> The other issue with justy plugging it in would be the risk of esd
<nikolam> luist, I made costomized ubuntu cd once, to be able to controll installation from serial port. I think I was doing that on Installed system. You have multitude options to install.
<SmokeyD> Ubuntooing, esd?
<Ubuntooing> electrostactic discharge
<Ubuntooing> generally playing with the board with it on is a no no.
<luist> nikolam: thats the problem… i dont want to install an ubuntu image to customize it and re-gerenate another images.. thats a big waste of time
<SmokeyD> Ubuntooing, ok, yeah, static electricity could cause a spark to transfer to the mainboard and fry stuff I guess. Thanks
<luist> nikolam: i want to run an script with a list of packages, the packages and build the image with those packages… sounds simple enough
<e-dard> Hi, is there a simple way for me to tell if my box is blocking outbound connections on a certain port?
<e-dard> I can't tell if the problem is on the external server of my internal server
<llutz_> e-dard: sudo iptables -L OUTPUT
<nikolam> luist, sounds like jeos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JeOS You can always export from synaptic list of installed packages with synaptic and install them on other machines. Cached packages are in /var/cache/apt/ adding with dpkg -i .
<e-dard> llutz_: OK, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375118/
<e-dard> llutz_: looks like everything is open, right?
<llutz_> e-dard: looks like, yes
<e-dard> [related question] Is anyone aware of any special configuration needed on EC2 to allow instances to connect to other machines on arbitrary ports?
<luist> nikolam: i dont see how is JeOS related to this :T
<nikolam> luiscelis, well you get list of packages from exporting it from synaptic. and install "script" is running dpkg -i *.deb on packages copied form apt cache.
<nikolam> or just put list with work to aptitude etc
<nikolam> luist, i was thinking of you
<luist> nikolam: well i have the list already… just have to create the system out of it
<nikolam> luist, eather you want to make your own boot cd/dvd or you want to prepare VM image, trere are docs on help.ubuntu.com
<delinquentme> so I've got a VM on 12.04 ... and I just recently updated the graphics drivers ... and now when I go to run the UI for the VM  ( $ startx )  it hangs on a black screen after running the command
<delinquentme> Is there an easy way to disable the graphics driver I installed?
<nikolam> delinquentme, what is VM? Virtualbox virtual machine?
<delinquentme> nikolam, correct
<juniour> delinquentme run in safe mode w
<nikolam> delinquentme, try asking on #vbox  they often get Vnox updated when vbox addons kill the VM.
<nikolam> delinquentme, and hos OS is Ubuntu?
<delinquentme> correct
<nikolam> host
<nikolam> I had some trouble recently with ubunut inside vbox. Seems that recent ubuntu got clever" and installd it's own vbox addons inside vbox
<nikolam> I had much grief completely removing those addons before installing vbox ones, but I managed it.
<nikolam> it is just interesting what host drivers have to do with VM ones.
<nikolam> you installed new drivers on host or in guest?
<nikolam> delinquentme,
<juniour> he installed in guest
<juniour> i think
<delinquentme> nikolam, on the guest
<nikolam> delinquentme, and wht you installed? vbox addons?
<juniour> i hink he has intalled additional drivers
<nikolam> I think vbox also have snapshots to take before doing something new
<juniour> delinquentme dont install additional drivers in guest
<Dell_D510> does any one know about modem drivers
<delinquentme> juniour, noted
<nikolam> he must firstly remove dhose drivers that come with ubuntu before installing vbox ones. Also vbox addons driver for vbox guest must match vbox version, so downloading ones from virtualbox.org is good move
<JasonC_> hi about 15 minutes ago, i got told to download easybrc to dualboot my OS's but i have no idea how to boot into ubuntu :P im supposed to do it through grub4dos right?
<juniour> delinquentme install addtional guest drive of vb
<JasonC_> hi about 15 minutes ago, i got told to download easybrc to dualboot my OS's but i have no idea how to boot into ubuntu :P im supposed to do it through grub4dos right?
<delinquentme> so I did this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<delinquentme> but I'm getting no "steps" to go through as mentioned here:
<delinquentme> http://askubuntu.com/questions/12937/remove-nvidia-driver-and-go-back-to-nouveau/12941#12941
<nikolam> JasonC_, I usually use unetbootin to add ubunut after already present other system It recognizes other system and installs right.
<shadow98> how can i restart vino-server
<shadow98> it is using 100% cpu
<shadow98> im able to ssh in just fine
<Dell_D510> please can anyone help me
<JasonC_> would you be able to help me along the way with what to do as the other softaware i got was very user unfriendly
<shadow98> i don't want to have to reboot the whole thing
<nikolam> delinquentme, why would you install nvidia driver in VM? Vbox represent its own interfaces to VM.
<designerh> hello every one
<JasonC_> nikolam: u have a weird problem, i have ubuntu files but i cant find the iso file :P do you know where it might be? :P i have the wubi file though, but i originally installed it via BIOS
<nikolam> Dell_D510, go to help.ubuntu.com It depens on your modem type, EXternal serial modem always works.
<Saahkali> Can i use xfd-format  ".dsk" floppydisk-images in bosch-emulator, or should I modify them someway
<designerh> why my computer hanged where  i clicked on Dash home?
<shadow98> how can i restart vino-server???
<nikolam> JasonC_, iso is the image for burning to cd. wubi image is a file used to run ubuntu from windows on top of ntfs. it is advised to use .iso to burn eather cd/dvd or USB drive with unetbootin, make new partition and install linux separately (dual boot)
<Dell_D510> tried and failed
<pigeonaras> restart compiz
<delac> I always seem to get some terminal output (like "checking battery state...") when I log out. Any way to prevent that and just show  the dots?
<JasonC_> nikolam: i already have ubuntu, i just cant find the iso, its gone i think!
<phlegm> Good morning wizards. ANybody know where the default shares MYHOUSE are configured from
<nikolam> designbybeck, test your memory. Use bootcd/usb live and test memory. See if your computer is not overheating. Otherwise, please report a bug on launchpad.net/ubuntu
<designbybeck> Hmmmm nikolam
<nikolam> JasonC_, you can search for it, or you have a large disk and lost it somewhere. It is like asking us to find a disk in your house :)
<designerh> how can i solved this problem pleas?
<phlegmish> Good morning wizards. ANybody know where the default shares MYHOUSE are configured from
<nikolam> designbybeck, you can also use ubuntu-bug <package name> to report more data to devs about your issue
<designerh> i install ubuntu 12.10
<nikolam> sorry designbybeck was thinking about designerh
<JBzh> Hi. I would like to use the DSA key I generated with putty-keygen on Windows, but yet I can't.
<designerh> any body there
<designerh> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nikolam> JBzh, try seahorse
<phlegmish> Trying to share some samba folders to my new OPPO player. I can see the default Ubuntu shares for MYHOUSE but not my samba ones. NO idea where the MYHOUSE comes from or how it is configured. It basically just shows my music, docs etc.
<JBzh> I can use this key with putty in Ubuntu but not with just ssh in bash
<Pici> JBzh: If you open the key file with puttygen in windows, you can export it as a regular keyfile
<JBzh> nikolam: it accepts a putty generated key ? (I exported it to an openssh format too)
<nikolam> phlegmish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<JBzh> Pici: yes, that's what I did, exported it to a "id_dsa" file, then back to Ubuntu copied it into ~/.ssh/
<nikolam> JBzh, I mostly use gpg keys from thunderbird/eingmail But I see it include others too. test it. and see if it fits.
<compdoc> vlc can be used on a server to stream music? is vls something different?
<nikolam> JBzh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Dell_D510> nikolam I have an internal modem not an external one
<JBzh> well, I'll keep on reading, thanks
<peepsalot> i'm trying to use audacity and there is no file menu to load a file
<nikolam> Dell_D510, see if it is supported. if it is on usb or not. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<phlegmish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba doesn't help me. I know how to use and configure samba. There is nothing in my samba config file for MYHOUSE. It seems to just come out of the box with the new Ubuntu.
<phlegmish> Not sure where it is setup
<ikonia> phlegmish: what ?
<ikonia> phlegmish: if you know how to configure and set it up, what's the problem
<nikolam> phlegmish, last time I did that i was editing config file for samba and restarting samba itself before it shows up.
<Terry__> Where can I get a really good publication for the very basics of Ubuntu for a long time windows user?
<blackbird34> Hi. Is it possible to use the GRUB command prompt to log in to a BASH shell on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Terry__: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> blackbird34: no
<shantorn> hi could some one please give me some guidance, I have Xubuntu installed on a shuttle xpc, when i plug in my ipod gen 2 touch "lsusb" shows it mounted but gtkpod and banshee do not register it. what can i do to get access to it?
<blackbird34> Terry: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<phlegmish> sigh..... I have my smb.conf file setup to show some directories I want shared. Somehow it also shows MYHOUSE from both ubuntu boxes here when browsing. I don't want these to show up but they do and they are nnot in my samba config files. It seems like there is some sort of default sharing happening with new versions
<nikolam> Terry__, last time I put long time windows user to ubuntu i gave him no manual. :) I think everything is on help.ubuntu.com and on www serach basically.
<ikonia> shantorn: ipod support changes all the time
<blackbird34> ikonia: is there any way of getting at my files from GRUB then? I can't boot past GRUB http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12366192#post12366192
<shantorn> ikonia, i have an ubuntu 12.10 install with unity on another pc and it works fine
<ikonia> blackbird34: , grub is a boot loader, nthing more
<ikonia> shantorn: what OS is the problem machine
<shantorn> but that pc is failing so i am trying to migrate to this pc wiht xubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> shantorn: are the media players looking at device files ?
<shantorn> like i said i was suprised becuase lsusb list it mounted
<phlegmish> Found it. The shares are defined in the background using the "net usershare" command and the definitions are saved in /var/lib/samba/usershares/ . Therefore, shares defined with this method are not visible in smb.conf.
<shantorn> the see no devices
<shantorn> they*
<ikonia> shantorn: why is that a surprise
<ikonia> shantorn: lsusb doesn't say if a device is mounted
<ikonia> shantorn: it just shows a device inserted into the socket
<shantorn> right i know what i meant i didnt say it right sorry
<Terry__> OK, thanks for the info.  I found an old version of ubuntu in the back of a Ubuntu book.  I tried to upgrade to 12.10, saved the download but can't figure out how to install it.
<suhaib> anyone knows how to get openbox menu back after opening nautilius ?
<ikonia> Terry__: installing an old version doesn't seem wise
<ikonia> Terry__: just download the current supported version, burn it and install it
<gianky123> ciao a tutti hello
<Terry__> I put it on a thumb drive used another computer to make a DVD, but this computer will not seem to boot up to it.
<gianky123> !list
<ubottu> gianky123: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<suhaib> !list
<ubottu> suhaib: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nikolam> Terry__, try CD image , unetbootin
<suhaib> brb
<Terry__> I am not familur with the term unetbootin....?
<ikonia> Terry__: does the machine you want to install to have a DVD drive ?
<nikolam> Terry__, google it. helps. unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<PIRATA_WEB> hola buen dia a todos
<Terry__> Yes...that is how I orginally got this verions on the machine, but I can't seem to upgrade, I keep getting "failed to fetch or Could not download all the repository indexes
<ikonia> Terry__: that's not what I said
<ikonia> Terry__: I told you to download the current version and install it
<ikonia> Terry__: not upgrade an old and probably unsupported version
<PIRATA_WEB> quisiera saber si alguien sabe que es un servidor de tacas?? o tak
<Terry__> I have downloaded the current verions  12.10 but I can seem to figure out how to make it run.
<ikonia> Terry__: have you burnt it to a DVD ?
<ikonia> !install | Terry__
<ubottu> Terry__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<PIRATA_WEB> What is a server taka?
<jgcampbell300> anyone here know how to install cent os from inside ubuntu on a iso with out useing a usb or cd ?
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: can't do it
<jgcampbell300> ikonia, ty
<PIRATA_WEB> Do you know someone who is a server taka?
<ikonia> PIRATA_WEB: #defocus
<Terry__> I had to put it on a thumb drive and burn it on to a DVD with another computer, but his machine does not seem to see the DVD!  Maybe I am not using the right kind of cd or DVD?
<ikonia> Terry__: quite possible, read the link ubottu sent you
<brandinhess> Anyone here familiar with bash scripting?
<nikolam> jgcampbell300, install virtualbox or kvm/qemu adn make it boot from .iso.
<ikonia> brandinhess: the people in #bash are
<brandinhess> Is that a channel on this server?
<ikonia> yes
<brandinhess> ok, thanks
<nikolam> Terry__, one burns .iso directly to dvd. Maybe machine has a CD , or you did not burn it right. something of that.
<jgcampbell300> nikolam, ya was trying to work around that but looks like im just going to have to figgure out why my 64g usb will not boot on this computer
<nikolam> jgcampbell300, it is usually about setting bott drive in BIOS/otherboard setup
<nikolam> jgcampbell300, but it seems like separate issues. unless you want to install inside VM and then boot tha tinstalled version from usb?
<jgcampbell300> nikolam, bott drive ? dont know about that but i can use my 2g drive to boot from but not the big one
<ikonia> "boot" drive
<nikolam> jgcampbell300, yes, it seems like something with your motherboard. I would try partitioning drive to smaller parts or something And check what mobo produces say.
<ezioa> I'm having horrible wireless in Linux but great in Windows.
<ezioa> anyone know why that would happen?
<jgcampbell300> nikolam, kk thanks .. will check it out now
<nikolam> also check what is the tool you were making usb boot drive with.
<SwedeMike> ezioa: probably driver problem.
<nikolam> ezioa, i ma not sure, maybe you could complain to manufacturer site, since they are usually ones that do not make driver behave right.
<morphiss> hi bros and sis........im Morphiss binbash.......!!a greeting for ALL ;)
<pzn> when I do "netstat -tln" and I see this "tcp 0 0 :::1234 :::* LISTEN" does this mean that it is listen in tcp port 1234 in ipv4, ipv6 or both?
<SwedeMike> ezioa: you could look into using backported drivers from a newer kernel, but it depends on what ubuntu version you're using.
<jgcampbell300> well im gona go double check my bios ... thanks for the info
<nikolam> ezioa, I figured something like that on some occasions. Try choosing best supported hardware for Linux, avoid unfriendly manufacturers.
<SwedeMike> pzn: I'd imagine so. I only have dual stack stuff listen, so I don't know what an IPv6 only service would show as.
<brandon420> Can someone help me identify and troubleshoop my dns problems?
<nikolam> ikonia, I just got SAME error on booting fresh installed Ubuntu 12.04, that I was getting when installing it in Virtualbox: "error:sparse file not allowed" Press any key to continue. In both cases it is Btrfs FS on disk. (Hardware and VM)
<pzn> SwedeMike, thanks
<brandon420> Can no one really help me with my internet problems?
<nikolam> brandon420, usually helps contacting your ISP, but if it is ubuntu related...
<brandon420> nikolam: it is, i am on a windows computer and it is working perfectly.
<nikolam> and.. brandon420 ...
<brandon420> nikolam: I keep getting stuff like this in my routers logs. dhcpd: DHCP server received REQUEST from 00:1B:9E:25:D3:6C, 12:14:25, 2012-11-21
<brandon420> I am not sure what to say other than my internet seems to be fading in and out. sometimes it works, others it doesnt
<dcherniv> brandon420, what does dmesg say?
<dcherniv> brandon420, those messages from the router are normal
<nikolam> brandon420, do you have ubuntu installed? if it is on router, maybe again asking your ISP. try fixing your LAN address for your computer. If it is wireless router, set password on it.
<brandon420> i do have ubuntu installed, and i dont think it is the router because other devices connected to the same one work perfectly.
<brandon420> nikolam: one sec and i can let you know what dmsg says, do you need the entire log?
<brandon420> nikolam: wlan0: ipv6 duplicate address dtected
<brandon420> how would i fix that?
<nikolam> dcherniv, asked dmsg , post on pastebin.
<brandon420> oh sorry
<brandon420> lol
<brandon420> dcherniv: do you need the entire log?
<dcherniv> brandon420, sure pastebin doesnt charge per character. paste the whole thing
<dcherniv> !pastebin | brandon420
<xaka> how do i check that device is SSD?
<alesan> #
<ferbombo> a
<brandon420> dcherniv: i have to type the entire thing...
<brandon420> says that i have a duplicate ipv6 address
<john__> hi all
<dcherniv> brandon420, you cant copy/paste? open terminal run dmesg > dmesg.log. open dmesg.log and copy paste to pastebin.com
<dcherniv> brandon420, would be useful to see the entire thing
<john__> seems to work
<brandon420> dcherniv: the ubuntu computer does not connect to the internet
<dcherniv> ah
<john__> Can't get my network working
<john__> Can't get it working atg all
<dcherniv> brandon420, is it wired or wireless?
<john__> seem to need some help
<brandon420> dcherniv: i prefer wireless, but i am currently sitting beside the router
<blup1> Why is RuneScape so slow on Linux? on windows it was faster, do I have the wrong plugin?
<john__> i prefer wireless too
<dcherniv> brandon420, does wired internet work on that linux machine?
<brandon420> dcherniv: slowly.
<brandon420> dcherniv: i will try and paste that log for you.
<kaustav> hi all!! i am facing a problem registering my vm image in ubuntu 10.04 running xen 4.1.2, eucalyptus 1.6.2, euca2ools 2.1.1..
<brandon420> dcherniv: would this include personal infomation? Should i pm it to you?
 * dcherniv away \
<dcherniv> err
<dcherniv> brandon420, theres no personal info in dmesg
<dcherniv> brandon420, you can link to pastebin here. maybe someone else will have a look and can help figure it out
<brandon420> dcherniv: http://pastebin.com/R9fDaXf9
<Justin_jtb7rmv> hi guys
<b0ot> How would I get the package gtkmm-3.0 for ubuntu
<trism> b0ot: libgtkmm-3.0-dev
<b0ot> Couldn't find package libgtkmm-3.0-dev
<trism> b0ot: which ubuntu version?
<b0ot> 10.04
<aleksandar22> gnome shell 3.6
<aleksandar22> no switch language applet
<buzzmandt> how do i recover my irc password?
<trism> b0ot: not available until 11.10 at least
<kaustav> hi all!! i am facing a problem registering my vm image in ubuntu 10.04 running xen 4.1.2, eucalyptus 1.6.2, euca2ools 2.1.1..
<Scunizi> Are there different printer default settings for Unity and KDE? I know the backend is all CUPS but is there an overlay that independantly designates the default printer with each DE?
<gordonjcp> buzzmandt: for nickserv?
<b0ot> trism, would installing from source work?
<buzzmandt> gordonjcp yes
<kaustav> plz check http://pastebin.com/Ujz5ELXC and http://pastebin.com/GEET8u35
<trism> b0ot: you could probably get it building from source, but you'll need a bunch of other libraries, it probably isn't straightforward
<aleksandar22> anyone to help me?
<DJones> buzzmandt: You need to ask in #freenode about password recovery
<qdb> hello. i installed ubuntu 12 04, updated, switched to russian, but after a restart it has changed to english, and russian is not selectable any more. what i made also: installed 2 brother printer drivers from brother site, installed gnome-panel, and tried it.
<brandon420> dcherniv: anything?
<zxcduc1> Can you help me, please? How can I mount nrg file?
<aleksandar22> zxcduc1: Try CDEmu
<dcherniv> brandon420, looks weird but ok
<Dr_Willis> zxcduc1:  try mounting it as you would an ISO file.
<dcherniv> brandon420, does wireless disconnect or is it just slow
<Dr_Willis> !iso | zxcduc1
<ubottu> zxcduc1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<brandon420> dcherniv: it connects, but no internet
<brandon420> everything times out
<delac> is there a way to "detach" integrated usb devices seen in lsusb?
<brandon420> but the wired seems to be perfect..
<brandon420> nvm
<brandon420> i stand corrected
<dcherniv> delac, no as far as i know
<POVaddct> delac: there is, wait
<dcherniv> delac, you can unload kernel modules for a device but you cant physically disconnect it
<delac> dcherniv: what might the module be?
<ranjan> Hi all, anybody from India,?? Can anyone tell me where i can get Linux T-Shirts shipped in India
<POVaddct> delac: sorry, i was wrong. usb devices can only be detached from their drivers.
<brandon420> God I hate that i am going to have to reinstall cause of this bs
<POVaddct> delac: they won't disappear in lsusb output
<b0ot> trism you wouldn't happen to know if wheezy supports it?
<dcherniv> brandon420, why reinstall?
<trism> b0ot: yes it should
<dcherniv> brandon420, try disabling ipv6 first
<dcherniv> brandon420, http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/disable-ipv6-if-your-internet-is.html
<brandon420> how would i do that?
<trism> b0ot: http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/libgtkmm-3.0-dev
<dcherniv> brandon420, above link
<zxcduc1> ubottu sorry, not work for me. I get an error: need to specify the file system type
<ubottu> zxcduc1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dcherniv> delac, depends on what device it is
<brandon420> dcherniv: okay, give me a mintue
<brandon420> dcherniv: i have to reboot to activate that, correct?
<hangdeadman> How do I uninstall cinnamon desktop from ubuntu 12.04?
<dcherniv> brandon420, yea just reboot
<Dr_Willis> zxcduc1:  there are nrg to iso converteres out there also. not neeeded one in ages
<Dr_Willis> hangdeadman:  how did you install it?
<delac> dcherniv: Microdia Sonix USB Camera. I already tried to rmmod uvcvideo, but that doesnt detach it as usb device
<Dr_Willis> !find nrg2iso
<ubottu> Found: nrg2iso
<Dr_Willis> !info  nrg2iso
<ubottu> nrg2iso (source: nrg2iso): Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-4 (quantal), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info iat
<ubottu> iat (source: iat): Converts many CD-ROM image formats to iso9660. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-7 (quantal), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<notore> i have directory named .pulse in home directory which uses quite a lot space, can I delete it? or maybe its somethign important?
<POVaddct> delac: what do you want to do? disabling the camera completely? maybe there is a bios setting for that
<hangdeadman> Dr_Willis: I installed in terminal
<brandon420> dcherniv: that didnt work.
<dcherniv> delac, lsusb -t should show you the kernel module the device is using
<dcherniv> brandon420, what does dmesg say?
<hangdeadman> from unity
<brandon420_> dcherniv, http://pastebin.com/JrJnuPqr
<brandon420> ^
<POVaddct> brandon420: looks more like a wireless problem between the wireless router and wireless card in the computer "wlan0: associating with AP with corrupt beacon"
<brandon420> POVaddct: how would i fix that?
<POVaddct> brandon420: but i don't know how to solve that. maybe the router itself is the problem
<brandon420> POVaddct: It works perfectly at my house, and the router is fine with a windows computer.
<dcherniv> brandon420, run sudo ifconfig after you connected to the router, try to ping your router
<hangdeadman> I installed cinnamon, kde plasma, MATE, and several other desktop environments from Unity in order to try them and decided to stick with unity, How do I remove the rest? they were all installed from the terminal.
<brandon420> dcherniv: on wireless?
<dcherniv> brandon420, yes
<zxcduc1> great, I mounted nrg file by cdemu. Thank all. Sorry if my english is bad :)
<POVaddct> brandon420: i guess the wireless problem is also causing the ipv6 duplicate address thing. ipv6 is doing DAD (duplicate address detection) when an interface is coming up. if the wireless router returs your own networks packets back to you, DAD will see that as duplicate address
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do u setting up irc server
<brandon420> Justin_jtb7rmv: google unreal ircd. There are tons are tutorials
<brandon420> Justin_jtb7rmv: give me a second and i will find the one that i used, you on ubuntu server?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do u setting up irc server in linux
<brandon420> dcherniv: i get a return ping, and in good time
<brandon420> dcherniv: ping 10.0.0.4, right?
<genii-around> Justin_jtb7rmv: Might want to take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/irc-server.html
<dcherniv> brandon420, whichevere ip your gateway is
<waffles881> halp
<brandon420> dcherniv: then yea, that part is working.
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, good eveaning... fancy anthor stab at helping me with my video problem?
<dcherniv> brandon420, run route and ping the default gateway
<tobias_93> I can't get a samsung 2494sw monitor to work. Do I need a special driver?
<bobweaver> sure GandalfB
<hangdeadman> I installed cinnamon, kde plasma, MATE, and several other desktop environments from Unity in order to try them and decided to stick with unity, How do I remove the rest? they were all installed from the terminal.
<brandon420> Justin_jtb7rmv: http://pastebin.com/R9fDaXf9    this is the one that i used, and it worked perfectly.
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, yay!
<dcherniv> brandon420, also what wireless channel your router is set to?
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  did you add ppa ?
<brandon420> dcherniv: automatic
<waffles881> running arduino IDE 1.0.1 in ubuntu 12.10, and when i try to use the drop down menus and drawers for the menus, I cannot scroll down to see the entire contents of the menu, it just flies off the bottom of the screen
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do u setting up irc server in linux
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, well I seemed to got to the point now, were the desktop was even lower reslotion than before.
<bobbywilson0> I am having issues with getting postgresql running on 12.04 I have postgresql and postgresql-client installed, but nothing is in /etc/ about postgres except /etc/postgres-common/
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, yes I think thats the last thing I did. what is ppa?
<InspectorCluseau> hangdeadman, if you intalled with apt-get install then use apt-get remove
<hangdeadman> I installed cinnamon, kde plasma, MATE, and several other desktop environments from Unity in order to try them and decided to stick with unity, How do I remove the rest? they were all installed from the terminal.
<notore> i have directory named .pulse in home directory which uses quite a lot space, can I delete it? or maybe its somethign important?
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  did you open nvidia settings and change the resolution ?  or gnome-control-center and click on display and change the resolution ?
<brandon420> dcherniv: what triggers do you need for the route?
<dcherniv> just route
<hangdeadman> InspectorCluseau: Thanks, will try
<GandalfB> Bobweaver. no, for some reason, the desktop looks zoomed. so the gui at the side or bottom is hidden
<GandalfB> Bobweaver the logon prompt is rather huge in middle of the screen, now using GDM instead of lightdm
<adan0s> brandon420: try route -n or ip r
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, but I can access the terminal, and file system, by creating a folder on dekstop
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, so I can I load the nvidia settings from terminal, or any of the other gui's for setting graphics settings?
<delac> dcherniv: unfortunately the Driver part in lsusb -t for the contains only the uvcvideo. rmmodding it wont remove the usb device from the list
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  do me a fav and drop to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1)   then apt-cache policy nividia-current | pastebinit
<savio> hey
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, I will do that now
<dcherniv> delac, and it shouldnt remove it from lsusb
<dcherniv> delac, it should disable the camera though
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  if you can run terminal then that should also work
<xangua> !puregnome | hangdeadman
<ubottu> hangdeadman: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  also run   /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p | pastebinit
<delac> dcherniv: it does disable it, but I was hoping for even more deeper disconnect. I'm trying to determine what device causes a "mount click" on login
<socrates_johnson> i am capturing video from a vcr using vlc in ubuntu 12.04. does anyone know how to reset the time counter in vlc (to 00:00:00). it just continues to increase so it's hard to tell how long you've been capturing
<dcherniv> delac, a mount click?
<brandon420_> dcherniv, http://pastebin.com/R6we0Eb0
<bobbywilson0> is there a way to manually generate the /etc config that is supposed to be automatic?
<bobbywilson0> for postgresql
<GandalfB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375377/   is the apt-cache policy nividia-current
<delac> dcherniv: something causes a similar click as heard when you mount/umount a usb stick, when I login
<adan0s> brandon420_: which IP did you ping? 10.0.0.1 (gw) or 10.0.0.4 (self)?
<brandon420_> 04
<GandalfB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375385/   is the unity_support_test
<bobweaver> thanks GandalfB
<adan0s> that'd mean you'd ping yourself within your own IP-Stack
<brandon420_> when i did "ping" i pingged 04 the other two commands i just posted, i didnt ping anything particular
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, did you get those ok,  juggling keyboards :)
<brandon420_> adan0s, ^^
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  lsmod | pastebinit
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, ok one sec
<dcherniv> brandon420, try ping 10.160.0.1
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375392/   is the lsmod
<brandon420> dcherniv: host unreachable
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, ( just a side note question, is it possiable to scroll the ctr+shft+f1 terminal up?)
<brandon420> dcherniv: same
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  sudo modprobe nvidia
<adan0s> brandon420:  dcherniv: sure you didn't mean 10.0.0.1?
<adan0s> woah, this EDGE connection is really ... unstable
<brandon420> adan0s: that ip was unreachable aswell
<dcherniv> adan0s, brandon420 ah damn my bad
<dcherniv> 10.0.0.1
<adan0s> brandon420: well .. that's strange then
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  you can use less    example:   dmesg | less
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, "FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found
<GandalfB> "
<bobweaver> then use the up and down keys and and q to quit
<bobweaver> ok
<adan0s> brandon420: is your wlan0 configuration static or based on DHCP?
<adan0s> brandon420: just don't know which subnets you're using at home ;)
<brandon420> based on DHCP both ip4 and 6 are set on sutomatic
<brandon420> automatic*
<adan0s> mkay
<rhin0> ssh -t user@192.168.1.65 "cd /home/user/m" <- anyone know how to ssh then change directory?
<rhin0> ssh then issue command ^ that doesn't work
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  with gui going what happens when you run    sudo nvidia-setting
<qdb> hello. i installed ubuntu 12 04, updated, switched to russian, but after a restart it has changed to english, and russian is not selectable any more. what i made also: installed 2 brother printer drivers from brother site, installed gnome-panel, and tried it.
<GandalfB> I will try
<adan0s> brandon420: do you get any response when doing "ping6 -I wlan0 ::0"?
<brandon420> adan0s: adan0s http://pastebin.com/gr5Pqb6p
<adan0s> in most setups the router (and maybe other hosts) should response i think
<adan0s> damn, or was it ::2 *grml*
<FlyOnZeWall> rhin0, are you just going to run the command and then log out?
<FlyOnZeWall> rhin0, or are you going to log in, then run the command, then stay logged in?
<rhin0> well I just gave up - wanted to run it and stay logged in
<jbwiv> hi guys. I've just installed 12.10,  and things look good except for animations. I have three monitors powered by a Radeon 6700, and even with the proprietary drivers, window animations (fades, minimizations, etc) are very sluggish. Any ideas what needed to be tweaked to fix?
<dcherniv> brandon420, try disabling encryption on the router and switch the channell to 11
<FlyOnZeWall> rhin0, then you could just set the command in .bashrc
<rhin0> ah ok
<rhin0> forgot
<rhin0> you're right
<rhin0> just wanted to change directory thats all -- excellent
<brandon420> adan0s: network unreachable
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, it says command not found
<rhin0> ty FlyOnZeWall
<FlyOnZeWall> np
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, when i run sudo nvidia-setting
<bobweaver> ok GandalfB  follow this line by line plz
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bobweaver> ket me know when headers are done installed
<GandalfB> Bobweaver,getting the linix header, done
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<bobweaver> let me know when re-configured
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, ok that has finished
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  cd /etc/X11/  && sudo rm xorg.conf
<brandon420> dcherniv: nope=/
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, done
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  then open a new terminal plz
<patc> hello! rdiff-backup and --tempdir option question, can someone help please?
<dcherniv> brandon420, weird, sounds like you get ip and everything too
<dcherniv> brandon420, hm
<GandalfB> Bobweaver,ok, it said new configuration file was writen
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, new window opened
<goddard1> i have an issue
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  | pastebinit
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375436/   is the cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<bobweaver> what do you see ?
<geez> Hi just installed the pendrive Ubuntu on my flash drive. But no happy. Attempts to boot just shows the boot prompt and claims system image not found. Any ideas?
<brightsparks> Hi. I have connected my digital camera via usb cable. The camera ( two of them for some reason?) shows in My computer but at the moment I am not able to mount the device. Any advise welcome
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, I see Xlib: extensoin "GLX" missing on display " :0.0".
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, Error: GLX is not avilable on the system
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  switch back to lightdm plz
<brightsparks> it says in an error message: Unable to mount location: Error initialising camera: -60: Could not lock the device
<brightsparks> and  Error initialising camera: -1: Unspecified error
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  also please do this          modinfo nvidia_current | pastebinit
<GandalfB> Bobweaver,what is the best way to do that -
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  dont worry about lightdm for the minute plz run      modinfo nvidia_current | pastebinit
<brightsparks> ok I unplugged the usb cable and reconnected and now the device has mounted successfully...
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  let us also see       withdrivers=$(lspci -vnnk | grep VGA) && echo  $withdrivers | pastebinit
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, ok, modinfo nvidia)current is staying "Error: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_current"
<brightsparks> ok I can see the picture files on the camera media card but I am unable to transfer them to my computer - unspecified error message but previously I had an error message saying that I didn't have permission to move the files.
<bobweaver> brightsparks,  where is sd or whatever card mounted ?
<dr_willis_> its possible it got mounted with options where the user cant fully access the device. but the root user most likely could
<bobweaver> ^^^
<dr_willis_> the mount command should show what optionsit was mounted with
<brightsparks> bobweaver: if I go to the root Media folder a folder called SD is showing there
<bobweaver> brightsparks,  can you pastebin the output of          mount
<brightsparks> bobweaver: paste the out of what mount??? There seems to be a word missing
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375463/
<cuddylier> hi
<brandon420> Can anyone help me with my wifi?
<dr_willis_> hello
<cuddylier> Is it possible to see the bandwidth used by a certain process?
<john_doe_jr> how to you change the application that a program is using to open a file when the application is not listed in the "open with"
<brightsparks> bobweaver: this was your last message can you repeat instruction please  <bobweaver> brightsparks,  can you pastebin the output of          mount
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  open terminal and enter in         unity --replace                   screen will flicker a couple of times but then  does it seg fault on you ?
<bobweaver> brightsparks,  all you need to do is open a terminal  (ctrl+alt+t) then enter in  "mount"    then copy the output and pastebinit
<bobweaver> !pastebin | brightsparks
<ubottu> brightsparks: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brightsparks> bobweaver: sorry I just realised that's what you meant ha ha ha  will pastebin it now...
<bobweaver> np it is good to ask questions if you are not sure about what you are doing brightsparks
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, it just lists a line of errors regarding Xlib and glxguery
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  ok
<bobweaver> is nvidia loaded ?    lsmod | grep nvidia
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  ^^
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, uts bit returned to the command prompt
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  easy way to get back to light dm  is to rm it and gdm and re-install       sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm lightdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, nothing is returned with the  nvidia grep
<bobweaver> yeah because it is not loaded GandalfB
<dr_willis_> err... sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm    will let you select what DM to use
<john_doe_jr> anybody got an answer?
<brightsparks> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/D3Lywjhk
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, so to clarify you want me to run " sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm lightdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm"
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  in *nix we call drivers modules  so  ls = list and mod = modules(drivers)  so  ls+mod  list all mods loaded in system
<dr_willis_> john_doe_jr:  other then check askubuntu.com ? ;) not really.
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  also what dr_willis_  said above will work
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, those are called mimetypes > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<bobweaver> either one will woek
<bobweaver> work *
<alhafidh93> :)
<brandon420_> adan0s, Not trying to jinx myself, but i think i fixed it
<dr_willis_> one is just a whole lot quicker. ;P
<brandon420_> Wifi has been working for 4-5 mintues without hickups
<bobweaver> lol dr_willis_  one also does not eat up bandwidth :P
<bobweaver> brightsparks,  can you plz do a      ls -al  /media/SD
<bobweaver> and pastebin that plz
<brightsparks> bobweaver: ok
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, rebooting into lightdm
<brandon420_> lol
<dr_willis_> rebooting? 'sudo service gdm stop' then 'sudo service lightdm start'
<bobweaver> GandalfB, cool  hopefully nvidia will load  ,  I can not see why the mod is not loading frustrating .
<bobweaver> take it easy all
<brightsparks> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/Qve14S8U
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, nope, its not loading :(
<bobweaver> dang it
<genii-around> bobweaver: May need nomodeset appended to grub for nouveau not to load
<GandalfB> is there gui that configures drivers?  I did see one the other night?   can I force load that gui?
<genii-around> !jockey
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  cd /etc/modprobe.d && cat * | grep nvidia
<bobweaver> genii-around,  no because it is not loaded either
<bobweaver> genii-around,  here is lsmod from system  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375392/
<genii-around> bobweaver: Did they have build-essential, kernel headers, and dkms installed before installing nvidia-current?
<bobweaver> good question I just had him install headers
<bobweaver> GandalfB,   ^^
<bobweaver> genii-around,  by all means plz help out
<genii-around> bobweaver: I have limited time here at work, unfortunately
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> figure that d/control would pick up all Depends:   if not that is Huge bug
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, ok do you want me to pastebin the output from that grep?
<bobweaver> yeah GandalfB
<bobweaver> and thanks
<brightsparks> bobweaver: hi -did you get that last pastebin? http://pastebin.com/Qve14S8U
<bobweaver> brightsparks,  yeah it says that there is nothing in there
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375508/
<trism> GandalfB: dkms status; is also interesting if you haven't already pasted that
<xxx> is there a terminal code to see which grapical enviroment i use in ubuntu 12.10?
<bobweaver> trism,  no GandalfB  has not and that is a great idea
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, ok how do I do that, dkms status | pastebinit?
<brightsparks> bobweaver: er...what does that mean bob? Like I said I have mounted the visible camera and media and can see the files but can't transfer them to a folder on my computer ??
<bobweaver> yeah but make sure that it is installed 1st GandalfB
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375516/
<bobweaver> er
<genii-around> GandalfB: apt-cache policy dkms | pastebinit
<brightsparks> bobweaver: as a matter of interest if I take the media card out of the camera and put it using a reader into the computer I can copy the pictures on the computer but then when I put the card back in the camera the pictures have all been erased and  have to reformat the card
<bobweaver> brightsparks,  I am sorry but in you past all I see is nothing
<brandon420> adan0s, seems to be working now. =D
<brandon420> hope i dont jinx it
<bobweaver> brightsparks,  I am not the best at media cards TBH maybe someone else can help
<GandalfB> gennii-around, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375518
<brightsparks> bobweaver: ok thanks anyway
<trism> GandalfB: yeah added means it hasn't built yet, are we sure the headers are installed? dpkg -l 'linux-headers*'
<brightsparks> bobweaver: I was also hoping there might be a terminal command I could use that would give me absolute control of what I am seeing there and move stuff around without getting resistance
<GandalfB> trism, I've run that, but the output is not meaninful to me, want me to pastebin it
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  yeah pastebin it plz
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, Trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375532/
<trism> GandalfB: ah yeah, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r);
<trism> GandalfB: you have one of the packages but you need the arch specific version too
<trism> GandalfB: you may want linux-headers-generic too so future kernel upgrades will rebuild the nvidia module
<trism> GandalfB: make sure you type that command exactly, I see bobweaver posted it earlier
<GandalfB> trism, do I get that with apt-get install linux-headers-generic ?
<trism> GandalfB: yes
<GandalfB> thanks... learning slowly :S
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  all that $()  means is grab the output of something and use it. so in this case  you are asking for the output of uname -r
<bobweaver> which is kernel version
<bobweaver> if that helps
<GandalfB> ok
<trism> GandalfB: after that, check: dkms status; to see if the module built
<trism> GandalfB: it should say: nvidia-current, 304.64: installed
<whomp> recently i installed ubuntu 11.10 on my computer. when i boot up, it takes me to a grub page, where i choose between ubuntu and windows. however, no matter what i pick, it tells me, "error: no such partition" and takes me back to the grub screen. what should i do?
<GandalfB> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375547/
<whomp> it's a dell laptop that previously had windows 7 on it (now the hard drive is split into 2 partitions)
<GandalfB> trism, looks like it has to me
<trism> GandalfB: yep looks good to me too
<GandalfB> so reboot and hope?
<v0lksman> how would I determin the version of the igb driver I'm using?
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  you can load mod ?    sudo modprobe nvidia
<whomp> does anyone have any ideas?
<trism> GandalfB: definitely a good idea to reboot after rebuilding the nvidia module
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, sudo modprobe nvidia didn't give me any output
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  listen to trism  he/she/whatever is AWESOME !
<GandalfB> ok rebooting (so pleased this is just a learning box lol)
<bobweaver> Is there a way to add a alais for dput like mentors but for your own ppa ?
 * bobweaver launchpad name is long and have to type it out all the time :) 
<GandalfB> trism, yay freak yes fixed
<bobweaver> so like I have ppa: jospehjamesmills/ubuntutv     I would like it so that when I do dput ppa:josephjamesmills/ubuntutv <sources.changes >    that I can just do       dput ubuntutv <sources.changes >
<bobweaver> is that possible ?
<trism> bobweaver: I believe so, mentors/ppa is just listed in /etc/dput.cf, just add one without the %(ppa) part
<GandalfB> Thankyou Trism and Bobweaver
<trism> GandalfB: excellent, glad to hear it
<pratik_narain> "which python" reports /usr/local/MGLTools1.5.6rc3/bin/python" on my system. How can I make "/usr/bin/python2.7" default python again? google search turned out nothing and I am new to python. Please help.
<bobweaver> That is great to hear GandalfB
<bobweaver> thanks trism  looking into that
<bobweaver> it is what I thought but best to ask questions 1st :)
<trism> bobweaver: never messed with it myself, I just remembering seeing something about it on launchpad a long time ago, seems there is a: man dput.cf; too which might help
<GandalfB> Trism or Bobweaver, is there anyway I can load config panal for the nvidia now?
<bobweaver> trism,  it worked \0/
<trism> bobweaver: nice!
<trism> GandalfB: nvidia-settings?
<crackerjackz> for some reason when i close my laptop lid then open it back up my sound stops working... is there a way to restart the pulse audio server with out having to reboot my computer?
<artturnip700> Can Ubuntu 12.04 64bit fit onto a standard CD?
<GandalfB> Trism, I kinda want to learn how I fecked it up in first place, and I think I found a part of gui that let me choose a driver, but I cant remember were it was
<artturnip700> Rather than a DVD
<artturnip700> ?
<crackerjackz> artturnip700: pretty sure fits
<pratik_narain> "which python" reports /usr/local/MGLTools1.5.6rc3/bin/python" on my system. How can I make "/usr/bin/python2.7" default python again? google search turned out nothing and I am new to python. Please help.
<crackerjackz> a cd-r is 700 MB
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  you should file a bug that Build depends is not calling linux headers so package is not installing correctly but you should file on Ubuntu version and not x-swat
<artturnip700> Thanks, I'll give it a whirl now.
<bobweaver> I would do that helps others out
<bobweaver> But that is just me
<crackerjackz> artturnip700: just check the size of the file.. i believe it's like 698 MB
<crackerjackz> so it should fit... if it's more than 700 mb then it won't fit
<artturnip700> Yep, looks like it. But aren't ISOs archives?
<crackerjackz> artturnip700: yes, it's a .iso
<bobweaver> GandalfB,  ubuntu-bug nvidia-current=304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1                will so all that But I am not sure if you can use version # in ubuntu-bug
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, I wouldn't know were to start with doing that :Z
<crackerjackz> artturnip700: what do you want to do exactly?
<bobweaver> !bug | GandalfB
<ubottu> GandalfB: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<crackerjackz> is there a way for me to restart the pulse audio server with out rebooting?
<jbwiv> hi guys. I've just installed 12.10,  and things look good except for animations. I have three monitors powered by a Radeon 6700, and even with the proprietary drivers, window animations (fades, minimizations, etc) are very sluggish. Any ideas what needed to be tweaked to fix?
<overclucker> artturnip700: iso's aren't compressed, if that's what you are thinking.
<c0dr> .
<Nisstyre> Are there any JS linting tools in the Ubuntu repos? tried "apt-get install jslint"
<artturnip700> Thanks, Solves my problem.
<trism> GandalfB: it is okay, it is bug 1068341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068341 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "No way to specify correct dependencies for dkms packages (nvidia driver install fails to get matching header)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068341
<bobweaver> or 1068456
<artturnip700> Would you say that Ubuntu 12.10 is worse than 12.04?
<bobweaver> trism,  a good old preinst should fix that ?
 * bobweaver looks at package 
<GandalfB> ok- the bug / issue dosn't mean much to me :S
<trism> bobweaver: the problem is in quantal linux-headers-3.5.0-17 is installed by default, which provides linux-headers so satisfies the dep, but it doesn't also have the arch dependent headers
<trism> bobweaver: i think it is partially a problem with the iso since I see no point in having the arch independent headers installed by default with the arch dep ones
<crackerjackz> brb gotta run to the store before they close
<bobweaver> trism,  can Build Depends have things like linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<GandalfB> Trism, ok - I've found were I broke it.   it was in the software sources dialogbox, under additonal drivers, I changed the driver for the nvidia card
<newbie211> Any soul here....?
<trism> bobweaver: no, see comment #7 of the bug
<trism> GandalfB: yeah it is unfortunately a bit buggy, but as long as you have linux-headers-generic install you should be good from now on
<bobweaver> trism,  yeah that is a problem lol
 * Evil_Eric waves towards trism
<trism> Evil_Eric: hi there
<v0lksman> has anyone had problems using the i350 intel ethernet adapter with 12.04?
<v0lksman> I can't seem to get it to link (not a problem on the remote side of the wire)
<Evil_Eric> trism, hey there hows things going
<v0lksman> in fact it links UNTIL ubuntu takes over the hardware...
<GandalfB> Trism,  ok can  I quickly paraphrase the problem / soultion to see if I have learned correctly.
<kmels_> hi, does someone know the command line for the Disk Analyzer Utility? this one: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/check-your-disk-usage-on-ubuntu-with-disk-usage-analyzer/
<GandalfB> Trism, Bobweaver.  so if I've understood this correctly,  when I changed the drivers in the software sources dialog, it tried to install the new packages,  these were dependant on linux-headers and linux-headers-generic, from reading, linux-headers-generic is not correctly installed in 12.10 distro, so by getting and isntalling those we corrected the issue.    Bobweaver used lsmod and lspci to identify that I
<GandalfB>  had nvidia card, but the modual (driver) not correctly loaded.
<GandalfB> Trism, Bobweaver, is that roughly right?
<bobweaver> kinda GandalfB  because headers where not installed dkms could not install nvidia-current it is all in the bug that trism posted above
<DJones> kmels_: Try baobab That brings up disc usage analyser
<GandalfB> Bobweaver, thanks, not bad amount learnt for my second day on linux :)  Thanks all - got to dash and eat some dinner!
<kmels_> DJones, thank you, that was the one!
<DJones> kmels_: You're welcome
<newbie211> Pond mere debo....bokacoda
<newbie211> I am a Windoes 8 fan...
<theadmin> newbie211: Then this isn't the place for you.
<dr_willis> you have our condolencs...
 * dr_willis needs auto spell check for his irc client
<newbie211> Dr. I am having a stomach ache..
<tomshreds> Hi, I'm installed a web server using tasksel install mail-server. But now I want to setup mail forwards. I don't even know which config to edit, it installed postfix, dovecot, etc...
<theadmin> dr_willis: Don't think WeeChat has one
<dr_willis> Eat 4 chocklet chip cookies and a glass of milk, and if you are still alive, call me in the morning. newbie211
<tomshreds> Could someone tell me how I could properly make forwards like me@mydomain.com to toto@gmail.com, hehe@live.com ? please
<dr_willis> theadmin:  yea. Im getting SO used to how android works that i actually miss the word suggestion feature. ;)
<newbie211> he he he he he he he
<dr_willis> theadmin:  i wonder how one could impliment that on Ubuntu
<dcherniv> tomshreds, read up on postfix config, shouldnt be too dificult
<theadmin> dr_willis: I've seen apps that do it on Windows so it should be possible
<dr_willis> theadmin:  yea. just not sure how it work along with my terminal ;) guess it could be made part of the global menu feature to show suggestions in the top panel area
<dr_willis> but it would be better if it was near whever you were typing ;P  to the BrainStorm site!
<tomshreds> I thought I could setup a /etc/postfix/virtual.db but it says error: open database /etc/postfix/virtual.db: Invalid argument
<dcherniv> tomshreds, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bsd-postfix-forward-email-to-another-account/
<stobix> yo. how on earth do I change the terminal keyboard layout? As a normal user, loadkeys isn't allowed to do stuff, as super user, loadkeys can't find the keymaps!
<Rmblr> within X?
<stobix> nope
<Rmblr> setxkbmap
<tomshreds> dcherniv: thanks :)
<stobix> Rmblr: terminals, not emulators. :)
<Rmblr> on a real terminal, loadkeys should work
<dcherniv> stobix, or udev
<stobix> Rmblr: indeed it should. I've never encountered this before the ubuntu switch of mine.
<dcherniv> stobix, /etc/default/keyboard
<stobix> dcherniv: oh, good.
<newbie211> Is there any institute that teaches Ubuntu/Linux for sake...in India...?
<theadmin> newbie211: Why the heck would you need an "insitute" to teach you? You can pretty much learn it by clicking around :/
<stobix> dcherniv: ehm. Do you say that ubuntu has it set up so that xorg manages terminals?
<stobix> ah, nevermind. sloppy reader.
<dcherniv> stobix, udev not xorg
<newbie211> I need to attend a class cause thats the best way to learn...
<stobix> dcherniv: Ah, nice, I got it. I foolishly read half of /etc/default/keyboard before coming back here screaming nonsense.
<newbie211> I need a teacher with a cane in his hand and spectacles on his nose....
<bobweaver> newbie211,  there is Ubuntu Classroom if that helps at all
<bobweaver> newbie211,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<brady> Is there a way to get a command-line version of the options I have specified with the graphical print dialog from evince? I want to save certain print settings with lpoptions.
<newbie211> Can I play IL2 sturmovik in Ubuntu...?
<newbie211> I am a great fan of te game...
<newbie211> *the
<newbie211> Windows beats any Linux version hands down in games....
<dcherniv> newbie211, ehh yes you can
<newbie211> HOW !!!! WOW !!!!
<dcherniv> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jarco> Hello people. I just installed ubuntu 12.10. Its working ok with the basic graphics driver on my radeon hd5830. The only thing is that the fan is running at a high speed all the time. Any solutions for this?
<newbie211> Yeah heard of that
<adknight87__> jarco: solution would be to disable acpi
<newbie211> Will it run all the games ...smoothly even 3d games...and high end ones...? I am not interested in tetris type games
<dcherniv> newbie211, it usually has no problem running games 1-2 years old. runs civilization 4 just fine here
<jarco> adknight87__, will that have other disadvantages on my system (desktop). I read via google it has something to do with power managment
<theadmin> jarco: I wouldn't worry about that, sure it's noisy but eh
<theadmin> I have this "problem" and it doesn't cause me much discomfort
<adknight87__> jarco: having the fan on isn't something to be worried about
<jarco> theadmin, its Too noisy I sleep in this room
<theadmin> jarco: Power the machine down?
<jarco> theadmin, NEVER!
<jarco> I run sickbeard etc at night
<jarco> adknight87__, I meant is it a problem to disable acpi?
<adknight87__> jarco: Lets say it's definitely not able to cool itself down
<theadmin> jarco: You can change the settings in /etc/sensors3.conf and run "sudo sensors -s", but I can't read any of the madness in there
<stobix_> haha, loadkeys is a BITCH on ubuntu. Why, yes, I would like a keymap where each keys is a 113 line definition!
<jarco> I just want the noise to go down. With the old system (12.04) i installed the amd drivers to solve it. But when i do that now the unity interface isnt loaded
<newbie211> OK thanks for the links ...I will try and give Ubuntu a GO...
<g3ntek> hello everyone
<theadmin> !info libfaac0 precise
<ubottu> libfaac0 (source: faac): AAC audio encoder (library). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.28-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 38 kB, installed size 104 kB
<g3ntek> who can help me on installing VideoCard drivers Nvidia 640M  Linux ubuntu 12.10 ? :)
<jarco> is this a good solution fot the problem i mentioned earlyer? http://askubuntu.com/questions/207741/fan-speed-in-12-10-too-loud
<theadmin> g3ntek: Just open the "additional drivers" utility that comes with Ubuntu
<schultza> is there a chat channel for !wine that i can get into?
<g3ntek> theadmin, how can i find that add drivers? on 12.10 ?
<theadmin> g3ntek: Hit the Super key and type "drivers" in, it'll show up
<theadmin> schultza: #winehq
<g3ntek> theadmin, not found
<theadmin> g3ntek: Eh... "gksudo jockey-gtk" from terminal
<g3ntek> theadmin,  yea i did it from terminal but nothing happend
<dr_willis> g3ntek:  on 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<g3ntek> dr_willis, 12.10
<dr_willis> in 12.10 - its under the Software-sources manager tool in a tab
<theadmin> Oh wow, crazy place to put it
<jarco> Guys I solved my problem. Thanks for trying to help me
<dr_willis> they should have made a link from jockey-gtk to call that softare-sources tool and select the rght tab. ;)
<g3ntek> dr_willis, yea i found it thanks but there aren't any founded drivers for me ? :(
<g3ntek> dr_willis, how can install Nvidia driver?
<dr_willis> g3ntek:  you could just try installing the nvidia-current package and see if it works
<dr_willis> thats all i ever really do. ;)  'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' then reboot
<g3ntek> on 12.04 u doing that? or 12.10 ?
<theadmin> dr_willis: Aren't you supposed to do some madness with "nvidia-xconfig"?
<dr_willis> theadmin:  in 12.10 i dont enve need to run nvidia-settings to get twinview working by default. ;)
<g3ntek> dr_willis,  after running nvidia-xconfig from terminal im rebooting and my resolutions limits to 640 max..
<theadmin> dr_willis: Crazy computers.
<g3ntek> 640x480
<g3ntek> dr_willis,  then why 12.10 my resolution after installing limits on 640x480
<riqdiiz> How do you run a script in terminal?
<jilebedev> Hi there. I'm attempting to change the uid of a user. I'm using `usermod -u newuid username` to do this: this errors with "User username is currently logged in". However, `who -a` does not report the user logged in, and `ps aux | grep username` returns nothing. Any ideas?
<b4ch> Hey
<guntbert> jilebedev: I never tried that, why do you want to do it?
<b4ch> where is /etc/inittab ? or where do we now set ~:S:wait:/sbin/sulogin in 12.04 ?
<sweet_kid> riqdiiz: chmod 700 <scriptname> followed by ./<scriptname>
<bekks> b4ch: There isno inittab anymore since upstart.
<stobix> riqdiiz: do you have the script in a file?
<b4ch> and single authentication setting is where?
<b4ch> it used to be in /etc/initta
<b4ch> b
<stobix> jilebedev: brute force change the uid in the /etc/passwd /etc/group and so on?
<bekks> b4ch: I dont know, I never used it.
<OerHeks> !upstart > b4ch
<ubottu> b4ch, please see my private message
<SolarisBoy> 760-569-7676
<SolarisBoy> #404538\
<SolarisBoy> shirt wrong place
<v0lksman> oh boy conf call!
<tqrst> will anything burst into flames if I install the 12.10 packages for subversion and libapache2-svn on a 9.10 box?
<tqrst> SolarisBoy: for a good time?
<Consty> Can anyone explain to me why in ubuntu, a game would require the GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode extension, yet it doesn't show up on any glxinfo I've seen? I see GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, but not with _decode. Are the extensions the same?
<SolarisBoy> lol
<dr_willis> tqrst:  thats most likely not a good idea to mix release packages.
<dr_willis> tqrst:  safer would be to find a ppa, or use source
<stobix> hm. How can I make the kernel NOT dump out dmesg-like messages on my current virtual (non-X) console (whichever one is current at the moment)?
<genii-around> stobix: What sort of messages are appearing?
<dr_willis> stobix:  see the following file... for low level messages flooding the console (first setting)
<dr_willis> # /etc/sysctl.conf - Configuration file for setting system variables
<dr_willis> # See /etc/sysctl.d/ for additional system variables
<tqrst> dr_willis: guess I'll go for wandisco's ppa instead then, thanks
<arnsa> Hello, what's this Firefox on the left side? https://raw.github.com/simukis/gnome-shell-theme-min/master/min.png Why is it blue? It's like Chromium.
<stobix> [33498.222478] ieee80211 phy0: >brcms_c_ampdu_dotxstatus_complete: Pkt tx suppressed, ...
<dr_willis> I had some flakey hardware that was making the kernel constantly spit out messages. had to fix it  by uncommenting a line for low level messages
<dr_willis> my consoles were totally unuseable due to the messages comming in
<stobix> dr_willis: ah, nice. I'll look into it.
<genii-around> Ah, ethernet adapter warnings
<stobix> Yep.
<dr_willis> gotta love laptops with flakey webcams
<dr_willis> if i smacked the laptop hard. the cam would work. :) till i shut the lid.
<stobix> aah, so that's what my "adapter" was...
<genii-around> dr_willis: I had same but with ums_realtek driver for card reader :-/
<dr_willis> # Uncomment the following to stop low-level messages on console
<dr_willis> #kernel.printk = 3 4 1 3
<dr_willis> Uncommented that. and rebooted. ;)
 * stobix has a builtin webcam. He's never ever thought about trying to get it to work.
<stobix> haha, really? And that is not set by default? Loool
<arnsa> Hello, what's this Firefox on the left side? https://raw.github.com/simukis/gnome-shell-theme-min/master/min.png Why is it blue? It's like Chromium.
<dr_willis> im not sure if theres anything else that may hide..  Im not sure how the #'s relate. all i know is that if i webt to my console i had a constant stream of messages/warnings/wrrors about some device. and uncommin that shut it up. ;) and it was my webcam.
<guntbert> !repeat | arnsa
<ubottu> arnsa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> arnsa:  firefox has themes you can setup to make it look like chrome
<arnsa> guntbert, see? Repeating helps.
<arnsa> dr_willis, any links?
<tqrst> dr_willis: actually, that one doesn't even go as far back as karmic koala. Guess I'll use source.
<dr_willis> arnsa:  firefox plugin site.
<dr_willis> putting forth a little effort helps, :)
<kbrosnan> arnsa: nightly Firefox
<arnsa> kbrosnan, thanks!
<kbrosnan> arnsa: http://nightly.mozilla.org/
<tolmun> I cant find the command which display "What happend on day in history".
<kbrosnan> arnsa: looks like they made a custom icon
<arnsa> kbrosnan, what's the difference between simple and nightyl ff?
<anteaya> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 server and was unable to configure my network settings to use my ethernet connection, so I skipped it and now post install I need to get my server talking to the internet. Note the server is on its own hard disk so I have to find instructions and print them then power down and swap hard drives. Thank you.
<guntbert> arnsa: please keept to the topic of this channel: ubuntu support
<anteaya> So I am looking for assistance finding instructions to connect ubuntu server 12.04 to the internet via ethernet.
<dr_willis> anteaya:  what sort of network card?
<anteaya> dr_willis: I don't know, how can I find out?
<g105b> How do I find the model name of my laptop? There's a fix I need to do to get the backlit keyboard working, but it has differnt instructions depending on a minor model number difference
<dr_willis> wired ethernet should just be plug and go.. unless its some weird NIC. or other unusual connection
<anteaya> dr_willis: I assume that is the hardware which will be accessible from this OS?
<dr_willis> g105b:  sticker on the bottom perhaps?
<dr_willis> lspci command shows most devices
<dr_willis> lspci | grep  net
<dr_willis> or Net ;)
<dr_willis> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<dr_willis> my output for my wired nic.
<anteaya> dr_willis: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<dr_willis> Your server has a wireless card?
<anteaya> dr_willis: I am operating out of my laptop
<anteaya> dr_willis: setting up a development env for openstack, need to use a server under it
<anteaya> dr_willis: swapping hard drives on my laptop
<dr_willis> theres wireless command/tools to configure wireless via the cli. ive not used them in ages
<g105b> thanks dr_willis
<anteaya> dr_willis: can I use eth0?
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1124503   Setting up wireless on Ubuntu Server
<dr_willis> eth0? you just said you were using wireless...
<anteaya> dr_willis: my ethernet connection requires a username and password from me, which I couldn't figure out how to enter during installation
<anteaya> dr_willis: I have both, my card has both, does it not?
<dr_willis> anteaya:  if it needs info from a browser window/session to connect. theres command line browsers like lynx and w3m
<theadmin> dr_willis: (s)he's probably talking about a VPN of some form
<dr_willis> anteaya:  if you can run a wire.. then it should just work.. unless you got some weird connection
<anteaya> dr_willis: I just returned the results of lpsci | grep Net
<anteaya> theadmin: I am not using VPN
<theadmin> anteaya: Well, your wired connection needs a name/password... PPPoE?
<nyl> can someone tell me what is the cause that the latest nvidia drivers crash unity?
<dr_willis> bbl.. off to the store.
<anteaya> theadmin: yes, I enter my username and password to connect to my ISP
<anteaya> dr_willis: thank you
<dr_willis> anteaya:  how is your wireless connecting to the internet? a router?
<dr_willis> or your isp has some special hardware/devices?
<anteaya> dr_willis: If I use wireless, I take my ethernet wire and stick it in my wireless router
<dr_willis> so your isp provided some special router that connects HOW to their service?
<anteaya> dr_willis: If I am not using wireless, I take the ethernet cable that runs from my dsl modem and put it in the port in my laptop
<dr_willis> DSL... ok. now we are getting some facts. ;)
<peepsalot> hi, i upgraded to quantal yesterday and today when i loaded a youtube video in firefox it asks if i want to" install youtube"  what is this even talking about
<anteaya> dr_willis: sorry, I am trying, I am giving you the best info I have and am willing to find better info
<dr_willis> anteaya:  my routers let me plug a wire from the PC.. into the ROUTER -> then into my ISPS box.
<guntbert> !webapps | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: Ubuntu Web Apps enable developers to create web applications that run in web browsers. They provide close integration to the Unity shell for functions such as launch, notifications and controls. - more info at http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/ or #ubuntu-webapps
<dr_willis> gotta run the wife to the store... shes yelling. good luck
<anteaya> dr_willis: I think I can do that, I just haven't done that before
<anteaya> dr_willis: thanks for your help
<peepsalot> do webapps do anything if i'm not using unity
<FergusL> evening !
<fission6> is there aa restart log or something i can check, somehow my ec2 went down mysteriously
<guntbert> fission6: look into /var/log/syslog
<fission6> thank you
<fission6> guntbert: am i looking for something specific
<fission6> looks like log doesn't have anything
<fission6> just form last few hours
<nyl> erm nvidia no go for 9600gt
<nyl> :(
<lilla> ciao
<lilla> !list
<ubottu> lilla: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bearlockhomes> I'm having an issue with a usb-vga graphics connection in 12.10 and was wondering if anyone would be able to help?
<ActionParsnip> bearlockhomes: does it show in the output of:  sudo lshw -C display
<bearlockhomes> ActionParsnip: no. but it is identified for lsusb
<bearlockhomes> much of the issue is summarized here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1050566, but it stands unresolved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050566 in linux (Ubuntu) "0711:5100 sisusbvga driver not working with StarTech USB2VGAE2" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ActionParsnip> bearlockhomes: cool, any results online for the 8 character hex ID?
 * Evil_Eric waves in ActionParsnip's general direction
<bearlockhomes> ActionParsnip: 0711:5100
<john__> wishiwash oh crap
<arnsa> How can I check if there's a new version of a program and if there's, I'd update it through terminal?
<nyl> manually installed nvidia drivers
<nyl> hope it works now
<nyl> o.o
<yeats> arnsa: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' will upgrade you to the latest versions of all packages
<yeats> "latest" = "latest within a given release"
<designbybeck> I have a 4GB jumpdrive that is corrupt but I can't change or delete the partition? :http://www.pasteall.org/37428
<xrs1> if you want newer that what's in the repo, download from developer's site and manually install
<bearlockhomes> ActionParsnip: One point that I noted in the bug report was that the ID needed to be added to the driver table under sisusb_table, but I'm not sure how that is done. Any ideas?
<nyl> manual drivers work loololololololool
<designbybeck> That is the error I get
<ActionParsnip> bearlockhomes: seems to use the sisusbvga driver
<ActionParsnip> bearlockhomes: you may need an xorg.conf to make it fly
<simplew> i run "sudo init 3" and nothing happens, why?
<xrs1> designbybeck,  try installing and running testdisk
<designbybeck> xrs1 should "Disks" within 12.10 allow me to format it/fix it?
<bearlockhomes> ActionParsnip: That was alluded to in much older versions (circa 9.10) with the same issue but figured enough of xorg had updated through 12.10 for that to not be necessary.
<jamescarr> am I misreading the free output here?
<xrs1> don't have anything called "Disks" in my 12.10 distro
<designbybeck> xrs1:  I don't care about the content I just want to format it so I can try a new Distro
<bearlockhomes> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a try. Just as a refresh xorg conf should go in the dir /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<xrs1> testdisk should fix whats wrong
<jamescarr> Mem:  65962096k total, 57713412k used,  8248684k free,  6042508k buffers
<ActionParsnip> bearlockhomes: xorg.conf can be necessary, if one xists it wil be obeyed
<genii-around> designbybeck: Or just sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd bs=512 count=1
<xrs1> gparted doesnt work?
<Laruk> hello
<bearlockhomes> ActionParsnip: Sounds good. Thank you for your time.
<genii-around> designbybeck: ( will wipe just the MBR so gparted thinks it's unpartitioned )
<ActionParsnip> bearlockhomes: is the system a laptop?
<Jordan_U> designbybeck: genii-around: Wiping the MBR won't remove the GPT signatures.
<designbybeck> genii-around:  Jordan_U how do I see which my USB is mounted as?
<bearlockhomes> ActionParsnip: yes, thinkpad t500 ATI radeon
<Jordan_U> designbybeck: "mount"
<ActionParsnip> bearlockhomes: makes sense then
<designbybeck> wow Jordan_U simple! I didn't know that would display that! where has that command been the past 4 years!
<designbybeck> ha
<genii-around> Jordan_U: Ah, interesting. I don't have any GPT stuff yet, not overly familiar.
<bearlockhomes> ActionParsnip: could you elaborate? Is there something related to lenovo drivers?
<Jordan_U> designbybeck: I would recommend using "fixparts" (from the gdisk package) to remove the GPT signatures. Then parted will be happy and you can do whatever you want from there.
<designbybeck> hmm I see /dev/sda1 but isn't that my harddrive?
<ActionParsnip> bearlockhomes: i was just going to suggest a PCI video card if the system was a desktop
<designbybeck> so I need to install gparted in 12.10 correct Jordan_U ?
<designbybeck> doesn't seem to be installed by default
<bearlockhomes> ActionParsnip: Gotcha. Thanks again.
<Jordan_U> designbybeck: Yes (it comes in the LiveCD environment, but isn't in the installed system by default).
<TommehM> How would I change the bitrate of a .FLAC file?
<designbybeck> Thanks Jordan_U that worked
<Jordan_U> TommehM: That's a somewhat odd request, given that flac is a lossless format (and reducing bitrate would almost certainly require loss of quality).
<stobix> TommehM: Can you? I mean, flac is lossless, why would it have different bitrates?
<WeThePeople> does this look ok?>>> http://imgh.us/hdd.png
<Jordan_U> designbybeck: You're welcome.
<_r00t_> WeThePeople: is that supposed to be an aligned ssd ?
<WeThePeople> _r00t_, no its a hdd
<WeThePeople> ide
<WeThePeople> just wonderinf what that 1mb is doing at the front
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: That is for alignment purposes. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/advice.html
<Flynsarmy> I'm on 12.10 on a dell xps 15z. When i boot my laptops touchpad and keyboard don't work, only external mouse/keyboard. ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: are there bugs reported?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: a bit new to this, where do i search for the bugs?
<xrs1> that 1MB is system reserved space (grub can have issues installing without it)
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: did you follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: seems the touchpad needs a little tweak in config files to work
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: have you used that link before?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: in 12.04 i had to use acpi=noirq boot option. in 12.10 if i use that it won't boot, if i don't use that it boots but only external mouse/keybaord work. and yes, i've used that link beore
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: did you use the trackpad fix?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: yes, it worked in 12.04 but not in 12.10. i think it's a diff issue
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: did you do all the group messing around and installing bumblebee etc?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131246/problem-with-ubuntu-12-04-dell-xps-15z-keyboard-trackpad-graphic-card   seems to offer a different boot option
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll give both a try
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: could just reinstall Precise if it is known to work
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: this is a brand new precise install :)
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: then its 12.04, not 12.10
<ub_libr1> hello. i try to activate vaapi on a laptop with intel 4500MHD. when i execute vainfo, i only get two profiles: VAProfileMPEG2Simple and VAProfileMPEG2Main. how to get the h264 profiles as well?
<zymaster> Hey quick question I have ubuntu server and I am encountering a problem with my ip address. It is set to static but like once every now and then it changes and my port forwarding breaks, If I reset the network interfaces it gets the right ip address and works until it changes again. any idea what might cause this?
<ActionParsnip> ub_libr1: there is a post on webupd8 about that sort of thing that I saw today, may be related
<ub_libr1> @ActionParsnip: thx
<zorael> How are sudo sessions tracked and managed? (If I elevate to sudo in a terminal session, is it [academically] possible to hijack the sudo "cookie" in another and get root access?)
<Plornt> Hey did a quick search on Google, didnt find any actual fixes just a lot of complaints. Basically Im trying to run Ubuntu 12.10 on a AMD Phenom II X4 3.6Ghz, 7970 3GB, 32 GB Ram and on an SSD but its going unbarably slow. It doesnt register clicks on programs unless they are already in focus and sometimes decides to ignore them and eventually after about 10 minutes the fans in my PC are going crazy and it
<Plornt>  crashes
<Plornt> just wondering what it could be? New to the new Ubuntu, havent tried running linux in about 3 years so not sure where to look for any errors
<Plornt> I cant start up any programs as its really really laggy
<Rouge1080i> interesting
<ActionParsnip> Plornt: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<matlock> so
<Plornt> No
<Plornt> I literally just installed it
<ActionParsnip> Plornt: tht'll be why then
<Plornt> about 20 mins ago
<Plornt> ah
<matlock> you know how you open a terminal, and you enter a command, and it pops down a line...
<Plornt> I cant run anything though
<ActionParsnip> Plornt: also get fully updated
<matlock> i want that to happen but in reverse
<matlock> i want the prompt to move up a line instead of down
<Plornt> Its literally too slow to do anything
<Plornt> its as if I was running on a 20 year old machine running XP
<ActionParsnip> Plornt: sure you can, press CTRL+ALT+T and in the terminal run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<matlock> example, say you enter a command like sudo apt-get update
<Plornt> Ah
<matlock> and the lines move up as the next command is run at the bottom
<Plornt> Ill write those down and give it another try
<matlock> well i want the lines to move down as the next command is run at the top
<Plornt> Thank you
<matlock> is that possible?
<matlock> does anyone even understand what i'm asking?
<Plornt> I understand just dont know the answer :P
<matlock> lol
<matlock> debian says nope. not without writing a shell, i'll ask in #linux
<auronandace> matlock: not sure why you'd want that
<matlock> for s's and g's
<cba123> Does anyone know of a good fileindexing program, similar to beagle or tracker?  I'm looking at Pinot, but I was wondering if there were others that people liked.
<ActionParsnip> matlock: yes, the sudo timeout is managed by the system somewhere
<ActionParsnip> matlock: i'm not sure where but i know what you mean
<matlock> ...
<ActionParsnip> matlock: not something I've really considered
<matlock> :|   are you sure you're understanding me ?
<gusta157> sudo just needs to save a file like /tmp/XX-authenticated. No biggie.
<ActionParsnip> matlock: as far as I know, yes
<ActionParsnip> gusta157: can it be captured though?
<matlock> ActionParsnip, i'm asking if there's anyway for the terminal to scroll up instead of down.
<matlock> to put it short and vague
<ActionParsnip> matlock: hold shift and ctrl and pgup should work if memory serves
<matlock> :|
<ActionParsnip> matlock: its some combo of ctrl/alt/shift
<stobix> matlock: that'd be cool. I don't know of any terminal that does it, though. :/
<matlock> no, no no.  l
<matlock> there stobix has it
<matlock> a terminal that outputs backwards
<matlock> basically
<stobix> matlock: you should make it go right to left while you're at it. ;)
<matlock> only not backwards in ltr rtl,   i want my prompt to start at the bottom and move up
<gusta157> matlock: Try writing on ONE line, not 10.
<matlock> gusta157, sorry, it's a habit that's hard to break.
<gusta157> matlock: I know but anyway. It's hard to read. So much text wizzing by.
<stobix> better that than Instant Wall Of Text, I'd say
<OerHeks> matlock, you can, it is called natural scrolling, there is a ppa for it ( not in standard repo's)  https://launchpad.net/~zedtux/+archive/naturalscrolling  found @ http://shuffleos.com/4156/how-to-install-natural-scrolling-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<ActionParsnip> matlock: oh so tyhe latest outputs are at the top
<matlock> yeaaaaa
<stobix> hah, cute that they call it "natural" scrolling
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: the default terminal scrolls up when commands are ran, matlock wants one where commanmds are typed at the top and the results scoll down
<matlock> ActionParsnip, yes.
<gusta157> stobix: 1+1=3.
<ActionParsnip> stobix: its half makes sense
<stobix> gusta157: lastlog is your friend. and 2+2=4. ;þ
<ActionParsnip> matlock: http://serverfault.com/questions/152310/reverse-bash-console-text-flow
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: ^
<stobix> ActionParsnip: whose half was that now again? ;)
<ActionParsnip> stobix: well, if you put your finger on a piece of paper with text on and push it UP, the text scrolls DOWN
<OerHeks> oh i thought i understand this is what matlock wanted.
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: yeah took me a while too, its a tricky one to explain
<ActionParsnip> stobix: i guess its for those weirdos who use 'invetrt mouse' in FPS :)
<stobix> ActionParsnip: If I move my finger around on a piece of paper, regardless of whether the paper is still or not, there is no scrolling involved in any way whatsoever.
<stobix> ActionParsnip: haha, yes. :)
<ActionParsnip> stobix: if you had a static viewing area with the paper moving within it, youu'd see it
<stobix> ActionParsnip: actually, my dad was like that. He thought of the mouse like a rudder from a boat, imagining an fixation point for the axis from the mouse to the pointer
<ActionParsnip> stobix: horses for courses etc
 * stobix has no idea what that meant, but nods agreeingly, hoping that noone will notice.
<ActionParsnip> stobix: its a saying
<stobix> Well, that part I got... :)
<ActionParsnip> stobix: translates to, different people like different things
<stobix> Heh, why not. :)
 * stobix levels up.
<gusta157> HAHAHAHA.
<Toph2> my ubuntu 12.04 regularly crashes,, is there a log somewhere I can tell what is happening?
<armenzg_brb> I'm trying to create a live USB from Mac OSX 10.8 by running this
<armenzg_brb> sudo dd if=/Users/armenzg/Downloads/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.img.dmg of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<armenzg> so far I'm getting this: dd: /dev/rdiskN: Operation not supported
<armenzg> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> armenzg: does mac os use sudo?
<armenzg> I'm not sure
<adknight87__> armenzg: It's not supported as it states the obvious
<armenzg> I think so
<ActionParsnip> armenzg: i'd check in an mac channel, also check the device name you use
<ActionParsnip> armenzg: why not just use unetbootin?
<armenzg> ActionParsnip: what is that?
<armenzg> I would like to install Ubuntu on VirtualManager ftr
<gusta157> armenzg: Have you substituted the N when you run the command?
<armenzg> *VirtualBox
<adknight87__> armenzg: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<matlock> hmm... natural scrolling is reverse scrolling
<stobix> Does ubuntu have any command that makes my graphics card a better one so I can play minecraft again? </lament>
<Plornt> Cannot send to channel o.o
<armenzg> adknight87__: step 8 was not very clear if I had to replace N
<Plornt> Back again
<armenzg> I'm trying now with N=2
<matlock> like you bring the wheel up and the page moves opposite than that which normal people use
<adknight87__> Run diskutil list again and determine the device node assigned to your flash media (e.g. /dev/disk2).
<armenzg> I don't get the same result
<adknight87__> It's very clear
<armenzg> it is waiting
<adknight87__> you are using "Disk2" so n would be 2
<adknight87__> as an example
<ActionParsnip> armenzg: instead of asking, why not search the web....
<armenzg> on step 7 it is specified explicitely by saying "(replace N with the disk number from the last command; in the previous example, N would be 2)."
<armenzg> this sounds like a welcoming place
<Plornt> I cant remember the name of who I was speaking to previously but basically the commands worked and did what they did but its still slow :( Im on Ubuntu now and its noticiably faster but things still are not responding to clicks and typing is sorta lagging behind.
<ActionParsnip> armenzg: well, it frees people up to help others now you have been given a little direction
<adknight87__> amenzg: MEANS that the disk that's you want as a live disk would be the one to choose
<Plornt> programs dont open properly either
<ActionParsnip> armenzg: if we had to spoonfeed everyone everything we'd never get anything done. Try some initiative
<Plornt> by that I mean they dont have "focus" and I cant click to use them
<ActionParsnip> Plornt: sup ;)
<armenzg> I was going to offer fixing the docs to be more explicit
<Plornt> Ah thought it was you :P
<adknight87__> EXAMPLE: Disk2 =unmountDisk /dev/disk2
<ActionParsnip> have you installed the propriatary video driver yet?
<armenzg> there are better ways to suggest initiative
<armenzg> nvm
<Plornt> Oh I thought they was commands that do that automatically :P I see. Ill do it now
<adknight87__> armenzg: read it over clearly
<Plornt> was the*
<GandalfB> does anyone mind if I ask noob networking question quickly, as I'm struggling to setup port forwarding.
<ActionParsnip> armenzg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Mac_OSX   then links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick  which has a link to http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Plornt
<ubottu> Plornt: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<adknight87__> Gandalfb: on where what?
<blackshirt> hello, how we check if linux container successfully running ?
<armenzg> I will look into that
<ActionParsnip> armenzg: its all available to you online..
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: can you help me guys ?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: ask and see :)
<gusta157> When is the new nVidia driver coming out?
<adknight87__> Actionparsnip: I feel like scotty first coming to view the Enterprise
<ActionParsnip> gusta157: ask nvidia
<GandalfB> adknight87_,  just a quick one,  I have virgin media router,  with forwarding setup on port 80 http traffic,  the computer that its being forwarded to is setting on netgear router/hub, that is daisychained of the virginmedia router.  Do I need to setup forwarding on netgear router as well? Or will it just act as a hub?
<adknight87__> WOW I like this ship
<Plornt> Oh god... cant click to open the thing
<blackshirt> hello guys, how we check if linux container successfully running ?
<ActionParsnip> Plornt: ok i'll get the command
<adknight87__> Forward too
<gusta157> ActionParsnip: Are nVidia in charge of Ubuntu packages for their drivers?
<GandalfB> adknight87_, I apperciate it's not a strictly a linux question, I'm just trying to get a http server going in linux, and I think this is my final hurdle
<ActionParsnip> Plornt: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle; sudo aticonfig --initial
<ActionParsnip> gusta157: no, but they make the driver
<adknight87__> GandalfB: if you want the internet to see that one of your computers has a webserver on port 80 you have to forward that port for that ip of the host machine.
<ActionParsnip> gusta157: so ity can only be made by nvidia
<Plornt> thank you :P
<GandalfB> adknight87_, I've done that I think, do I need to do anything in linux to open that port also?
<GandalfB> I'm using xampp and I've opened up httpd.xampp.conf so outside ips can see the content
<ActionParsnip> gusta157: http://www.itworld.com/software/306227/install-nvidia-beta-driver-31014-ubuntu-1210    you can get the beta driver
<adknight87__> GandalfB: Then it's a matter of checking remotely and from the localhost itself.
<vlad65> anyone know when steam will be 'open' beta?
<gusta157> ActionParsnip: 130.19 has been released. But I think that driver will break bumblebee. But thanks anyway.
<adknight87__> GandalfB: test from your own ip then so forth on the network
<matlock> debian squeeze out
<GandalfB> I can see it internally,  on differnt pc on the network, using ther external ip
<GandalfB> but I think that might be the router looping back
<KRomeleoN> im having trouble getting my secondary hdd to mount auto at boot using Disks
<GandalfB> when I check on my mobile wirelessly, using 3g it times out
<vlad65> I might die tomorrow and I need to know if anyone has a guesstimate on steams release.....
<ActionParsnip> gusta157: bumblebee is a mess imho, best avoided
<adknight87__> GandalfB: what's the ip
<bobweaver> vlad65,  steam is beta NOW
<gusta157> ActionParsnip: I agree. But without it I don't get any 3D acceleration. The internal stuff is slow.
<vlad65> closed beta as far as I know, when did it go beta?
<GandalfB> 86.27.81.99
<enriq> hi. I installed ubuntu 12.04 on my old notebook. it freezes booting at some io port probe, what can I do?
<bobweaver> vlad65,  I got key last week
<adknight87__> bibweaver: closed beta to 1000 people. But you can still get the deb
<KRomeleoN> actionparsnip im having trouble getting my secondary hdd to mount auto at boot using Disks
<KRomeleoN> can u help me bro?
<vlad65> I downloaded the deb and installed, steam starts up then tells me it is closed beta only and shutsdown
<ActionParsnip> KRomeleoN: tried adding it in /etc/fstab ?
<adknight87__> GandalfB: I see it
<KRomeleoN> what parameters?
<bobweaver> vlad65,  you have read the wiki ?
<adknight87__> GandalfB: 3G isn't exactly reliable
<vlad65> no what did I miss
<KRomeleoN> what parameters should i use on it?
<adknight87__> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<GandalfB> adknight, you do.... the silly note to my gf?
<ActionParsnip> vlad65: you need to start it with: steam steam://open/games
<adknight87__> GandalfB I only pinged
<GandalfB> is it forwarding port 80
<almoxarife> KRomeleoN: look at the file /etc/mtab , see the partition you want to autoload at boot?
<GandalfB> http traffic
<bobweaver> vlad65,  you might like to read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<ActionParsnip> KRomeleoN: the number of possibilities is astronomical, so there is no single answer to 'what parameters'
<GandalfB> as I supposed to be running a webserver on that ip
<KRomeleoN> the disks app used to do it wasily
<Plornt_> Ok it is much much faster now and less noisy
<Plornt_> however
<Plornt_> still got the issue of not being able to focus on programs
<adknight87__> GandalfB: Make sure your firewall isn't blocking the connection for incomming
<vlad65> thanks dog
<vlad65> worked
<vlad65> amen
<bobweaver> ?? vlad65
<Plornt_> For example if I was to try and start a new download on firefox and the download window appeared I wouldnt be able to click anything on that window and it would "go through" to the window behind it
<Plornt_> I also cant click any of the menu bar options like close maximise and minimise
<Plornt_> really not got a clue why though
<advisor> hello. i just wanted to express my gratitude to the people behind ubuntu. if it weren't for this distro, we very likely would have a lot less *nix'ers than we have today. mr. shuttleworth's contribution to the community is incredibly valuable, regardless of the limited reputation ubuntu has amongst other *nix'ers. thank you to pass this on to the responsibles, thank you for reading, thank you for your time. g'bye!
<almoxarife> do 3g network just clobber network connectivity for the sake of cheap service?
<dougmencken> help!!! Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<adknight87__> almoxarife: I think it's safe to say they are not very big on 3G anymore
<ActionParsnip> dougmencken: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<dougmencken> ActionParsnip: sid
<ActionParsnip> dougmencken: then its debian
<dougmencken> (debian dudes banned me)
<ActionParsnip> dougmencken: ask in #debian
<dougmencken> (on all networks)
<ActionParsnip> dougmencken: doesn't mean you can ask here
<dougmencken> (even on oftc, etc.)
<dougmencken> ah
<ActionParsnip> dougmencken: i'd take it up in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> dougmencken: about the ban
<dougmencken> wow, cool
<gusta157> Kafka...
<Thisguy_> I can't enter Unicode characters with Ctrl+Shift+U anymore. Help!
<ActionParsnip> dougmencken: why ar eyou running sid when you can't fix things like that?
<ActionParsnip> dougmencken: sid is the unstable...
<dougmencken> ActionParsnip: I accidently did some overwrite operation while being root
<ActionParsnip> dougmencken: i see
<dougmencken> and I need help
<ikonia> here is not the place sadly
<enriq> why ubuntu 12.04 live cd works on my old notebook, and installing it does not?!
<ikonia> enriq: what's the issue when you try to install ?
<gusta157> dougmencken: Write down what happened while you're waiting on #debian.
<shinobi> With gnome classic 12.04 I can't get the windows to roll-up. I used the gnome-tweak-tool to set double clicking the window to shade toggle, but it only maximizes... Is there a fix.
<Thisguy_> I can no longer enter Unicode characters using Ctrl+Shift+U, what can I do to fix that?
<enriq> ikonia, it installs ok but then no desktop appears (I choose autologin)
<dougmencken> gusta157: I said that they don't care for me, and for powerpc architecture
<ikonia> enriq: what do you get /
<ikonia> dougmencken: can we please drop it in this channel please.
<ActionParsnip> enriq: do you get web access in the liveCD?
<yugi302> helo?
<enriq> ikonia, sometimes a screen only background, sometimes a cursor
<dougmencken> ikonia: no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> hi yugi302
<almoxarife> enriq: there are two install disks, the live and the full blown out no frills gui, the 'alternate' i believe, that one always works for me
<ikonia> dougmencken: great, thank you
<yugi302> can i get help with error in  terminal when i try to install a different desktop enviroment
<ikonia> ericab: have you tried booting with safe graphics ?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, yes I do have internet in the live cd
<Thisguy_> yugi302: What error would that be, and what is the command you're installing the desktop environment by?
<ikonia> oops, that was for enriq
<yugi302> um hold on....
<dougmencken> this is nice: $ ssh --help
<dougmencken> You don't exist, go away!
<yugi302> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop tried to install this
<dougmencken> (I *need* ssh, and I can't even reinstall it)
<ikonia> dougmencken: please, we are not interested in your debian system at this time
<yugi302> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? then got this
<ActionParsnip> enriq: befroe you run the installer, run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted; sudo apt-get clean
<enriq> ikonia, it used to say there is an error in the graphic config, I tried "low res only for this session" and nothing. But after that, it won't longer boot, it freezes cheching some pcmcia io ports
<dougmencken> ikonia: okay, if your Ubuntu SSH is a lot different from Debian SSH... okay
<ActionParsnip> yugi302: is software centre open, or are updated installing?
<dougmencken> see you later maybe
<ikonia> dougmencken: great, thanks, bye
<ActionParsnip> yugi302: updates
<unrar> You can restart the computer else
<enriq> ActionParsnip, I boot with install cd, choose "try ubuntu" and then do all you say?
<yugi302> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?   i tried the 2nd one then got this
<ikonia> enriq: intersting
<Thisguy_> Are you installing updates or new software, yugi?
<yugi302> yea
<yugi302> i have to w8 till its over?
<Thisguy_> Yes. Sorry!
<ActionParsnip> enriq: yes, the command upgrades the installer and partitioner apps. May help
<ActionParsnip> yugi302: yes, only ONE app can access the packages at one time
<ActionParsnip> yugi302: same with Windows installer :)
<mneptok> dedis: ping. please see #ubuntu-ops. i think you have a ghost connection.
<yugi302> ok srry im new to ubuntu
<enriq> ActionParsnip, ok doing it
<Thisguy_> It's fine honey, this is where everyone comes for help!
<Chessur1> Hello , Everyone , I am having a trouble compiling my C code on Ubuntu 6.04 distro , when I type the compilation command cc code.c I get this message : bash: cc: command not found , is there an explanation for this?
<Thisguy_> ActionParsnip: Got a minute to help me with Unicode character entry? My ctrl_shift+u bork'd
<ikonia> 6.04 is long out of support
<ms_daisy> are you seriously using Chessur1 ?
<ActionParsnip> Thisguy_: not had to mess with that stuff, sorry dude
<Thisguy_> Aww, thanks anyway
<dr_willis> you dont have teh developer/C stuff installed Chessur1 ...
<enriq> ActionParsnip, the commands ran ok but it says nothing to do
<yugi302> also sometimes my computer comes to a black screen with a lot of words,errors i assume,i usually hold button till its off,but what does that mean and am i supposed to do
<Chessur1> ms_daisy: Yes.
<enriq> ActionParsnip, i.e. gparted and ubiquity are last versions already
<ActionParsnip> enriq: what video chip do you use?
<Thisguy_> yugi302: Depends on when that happens and what the words are! When does it usually happen? Are you on a laptop/netbook?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, an old nvidia
<yugi302> yea alaptop
<Chessur1> dr_willis: I tried something like sudo apt-get install build-essential but it did not work. what would you suggest?
<Thisguy_> Perhaps it's overheating. Try Jupiter.
<enriq> ActionParsnip, but I wonder why in hell the "try ubuntu" works!?!
<yugi302> huh who jupiterwhays jupiter
<gusta157> I bet it takes as much time to tell people something is unsupported as it takes to actually help them.
<ikonia> gusta157: you bet wrong
<Thisguy_> Jupiter helps laptops conserve energy and not heat up as fast. Is it hot when it blanks to the error screen?
<yugi302> is it an app
<Thisguy_> Yes, it is.
<yugi302> at ubuntu software cente
<ActionParsnip> enriq: try the boot option:  nouvea.blacklist=1
<Thisguy_> It runs as a daemon but it isn't in the software center, I don't think. I installed it from a ppa.
<enriq> ActionParsnip, where that?
<yugi302> huh??
<yugi302> ppa
<Thisguy_> ...layman's terms, go to their website and run a couple commands.
<Thisguy_> ppa means personal apt repo.
<Thisguy_> It's not in the official Ubuntu program list.
<yugi302> so how would i install jupiter
<enriq> ActionParsnip, could it be related to language? I mean, try ubuntu is in english, I try to install in spanish... doesn't make sense but...
<Thisguy_> You should go to their website for more into, try google to find them!
<yugi302> google ppa?
<Thisguy_> No, google Jupiter.
<Thisguy_> A ppa is a location where apt-get can install programs from.
<yugi302> oh ok srry
<Thisguy_> Jupiter is a program! :P
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | enriq
<ubottu> enriq: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Chessur1> I would really appreciate it if someone could give me some directions here.
<yugi302> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/jupiter-light-weight-power-and-hardware-control-applet.html    i found this,but updates still rinning
<yugi302> oh w8 there done :)
<ActionParsnip> cheez0r: reinstall with Precise. 6.06 is so dead it's untrue
<ms_daisy> Chessur1, you're using an antique operating system. I can't imagine you could compile much on it.
<Chessur1> ms_daisy: We used to compile on worse than that , trust me lol.
<Thisguy_> It may help with what I assume is your overheating issue.
<Chessur1> ActionParsnip: Okay , how do I do that?
<minotaure> hi I'm on ubuntu 12.10 and read a lot of about bumblebee not working on this version. Which tutorial should I follow ?
<ActionParsnip> cheez0r: same way you installed 6.06, just with a newer version. YOou can restore user data from your backups
<Plornt> Hey again! >.<
<SkyFall> How do I set my DNS to something else as in 8 8 8 8  in ubuntu ?
<yugi302> my laptop never burned out on windows?
<Plornt> Fixed my mouse issues using CTRL ALT F1 then CTRL ALT F7 somehow! Have to do it every time I restart though but now I am having this issue when trying to use multiple monitors :( http://i.imgur.com/R5oCa.png
<Thisguy_> I've found Ubuntu to consume a little more power, but maybe it's not your problem.
<Thisguy_> Like I said, is it hot when it crashes, yugi302?
<yugi302> not really it has words i dont get and says what  i think means its trying to restart a program or try to resume
<smacktalk> I'm trying to make qbittorrent my default program for torrents...anyone know how to do that?
<almoxarife> SkyFall: use the network applet, drill down to 'dns' server, enter ip there
<minotaure> hi I'm on ubuntu 12.10 and read a lot of about bumblebee not working on this version. Which tutorial should I follow ?
<Thisguy_> Hmm, not sure how to help you there without knowing what exactly it says. Did you try google for some of the phrases it crashes and says?
<Thisguy_> Google is your friend!
<SkyFall> Almxarife it only has the option to add additional DNS servers ?
<SkyFall> is that it ?
<mutante> how important would you rate a kernel upgrade from 3.2.0-31-generic to 3.2.0-33-generic on precise on servers
<almoxarife> SkyFall: yes, that is it
<SkyFall> almoxarife ok, thank you.
<mutante> do not obviously see if it is security related on the package page
<bekks> mutante: depends on the changelog
<ActionParsnip> Plornt: you have a GUI app to configure displays, not that one
<ms_daisy> keeping the kernel updated is definitely a security thing mutante
<Plornt> Ohhh Catalyst control center
<Plornt> I feel like a dumbass since these things dont just occur to me
<ActionParsnip> mutante: when it is convenient (maintenance window etc), reboot the server and you will load the new kernel
<ActionParsnip> Plornt: you'll learn with time :)
<mutante> ms_daisy: yea, i just need to prioritize it somehow and schedule those reboots caused by kernel upgrade as opposed as to other packages
<mutante> ActionParsnip: sure, exactly what i am doing, just wondering if i do that before other pending things :p
<ActionParsnip> Plornt: ati / amd drivers have come a long way :)
<ms_daisy> you could use nessus for that mutante .
<mutante> thanks all, i will just do it anyways on the side
<martian742> is it normal my Lubuntu install has apps crashing quite often (with that new 12.04 LTS crash reporting pop-up window)? it's usually lxpanel, pcmanfm, but also bluetooth, etc..
<martian742> my memtest has always shown no errors
<Plornt> Thank you ActionParsnip :)
<Tweikable> how do i got about getting a unafilliated Cloak
<akama_> it's something freenode handles
<ms_daisy> Tweikable, go to #freenode
<akama_> ^
<Thisguy_> Anybody know what to do if Unicode character entry with ctrl+shift+u stops working?
<dr_willis> martian742:  or its just a crash log thats never getting cleared out.. you do see the apps crashing? or just seeing reports?
<martian742> dr_willis: they crash, some ask for being restarted, some die and have to be re-run manually
<martian742> dr_willis: it's disappeared for a few days now though
<adknight87__> Who would have thought a loft bed was so hard to draw up
<Liveware> I have some questions. I'm new to Linux and want to install it onto a Samsung N110 netbook.
<Liveware> currently has Win XP on it. Ideally I want to remove everything and just have Linux on it. Clean hard drive and no windows if possible
<Liveware> anyone able to help?
<mutante> Liveware: it often works to really just search for that model and add prefix "linux on" and get detailed reports
<mutante> like if there are issues with certain hardware components
<dr_willis> Liveware:  thats doable.. but you sure you will never want xp on it?
<Liveware> mutante: only stuff I've found is for running linux alongside win xp
<dr_willis> Liveware:  you could do a full install to a flash drive and test it out that way
<Liveware> dr_willis: yep, never
<Liveware> dr_willis: its an old netbook I other wise never ever use
<dr_willis> Liveware:  the installer has a dialog/question where it asks 'use the whole disk' you just say yes....
<Liveware> hmmmm....
<adknight87__> dr_willis is alive!
<almoxarife> Liveware: i am dr_willis, dont toss xp yet, some file in the xp side wont run in linux, there is always one, install linux, wait a 6 month then toss windoz
<mutante> Liveware: you can also use http://goodbye-microsoft.com/  it is a win32-loader.exe, can click it from XP let it do its thing, reboot
<dr_willis> i clone the image of the hd from my netbooks to a file. just in case i ever want to restore
<Liveware> If had linux installed alongside it for about 4 months. This netbook is an older machine I never use. Abandoned it 2 years ago. all useful data has been backed up and transferred ages ago
<adknight87__> dr_willis what do you use to clone I have nothing bigger then a my laptops hard drive. Which is a staggering terabyte.
<Liveware> hoping to breath new and actually useful life into it by installing linux
<almoxarife> Liveware: in that case, go for it, overwrite the hs with linux
<almoxarife> hd
<dr_willis> i use dd and external usb hds ;)
<dr_willis> Liveware:  you may want to use Lubuntu on it - if it has low specs.
<Liveware> so normal desktop version or better to go with 'netbook remix'?
<almoxarife> i use the google-drive, it will outlast me
<mutante> Liveware: i guess maybe ideal would be to have the former Windows machine as a VM in the new Linux afterwards.. not sure with free software but vmware converter could do such things (convert physical to vm). then it is a handy "disk file" that can be moved around and started anywhere
<dr_willis> Liveware:  there is no longer a netbook remix
<mutante> but it is even more comfortable than multiboot
<Liveware> ah okay. thanks :D
<dr_willis> Liveware:  you should test with a live usb to be sure your networking/wireless is working also
<dr_willis> unless you can go wired. in case it needs work. ;)
<Liveware> dr_willis: its been working so far having it run alongside
<dr_willis> or have a usb wifi dongle that works out of the box.
<Liveware> whenever I boot into it it picks up the wifi instantly
<dr_willis> Liveware:  if its allready isntalled. yo could just delete the windows partions.
<dr_willis> unless you want to do a clean install.
<Liveware> clean install ideally
<dr_willis> go for it then. ;)
<adknight87__> almoxarife: What do you do to make a virtual wifi on your laptop?
<almoxarife> adknight87__: what do you mean? virt-wifi? use the host wifi? so confused
<adknight87__> almoxarife: hostapd + dhcpd
#ubuntu 2012-11-22
<adknight87> almoxarife: added a shortcut to my launcher so I can enable and disable it on the fly
<blackshirt> hello anyone ...
<Liveware> when I run wubi.exe to install it only lets me select either C drive or D drive (no option for whole HDD) and only lets me set installation size to 30gb max
<Liveware> why?
<dr_willis> Liveware:  you dont want to use WUBI if you are goiong to get rid of windows..
<dr_willis> wubi installs IN/ON the windows drives
<blackshirt> liveware, you should one ....
<dr_willis> make a live usb.. boot it..  tell it to use the whole hd = no moar windows
<blackshirt> choose one
<Liveware> bare with me :P I'm not this bad with most tech. just new to linux.
<Liveware> ah okay
<almoxarife> Liveware: but you can have more than one virt-drive
<c0dr>  
<mutante> Liveware: the "win32-loader.exe" is different , it does a "real" install after reboot,,but it is Debian
<dr_willis> forget wubi ever existed... best thing you can do
<blackshirt> Liveware, wubi would make image file .....
<Liveware> ah okay cool. thanks.
<Liveware> so live usb. boot. install, whole drive. then magic happy fun time :D
<blackshirt> good luck ...
<Jibual> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on a Macbook 2,1 but after the parition it crashes, any ideas?
<htc> is signing up to amazon web services and getting a ubuntu virtual machine there just like buying your own computer but cheaper?
<adknight87> dr_willis: Besides it running wubi isn't so bad I've made a 160gig img for ubuntu :P
<dr_willis> adknight87:  friends dont let friends use wubi...
<ikonia> htc: no
<adknight87> dr_willis: So kind :D
<Liveware> dr_willis that needs to be made and sold on a t shirt :p
<htc> what is the difference, ikonia?
<ikonia> htc: it's a shared resource instance on a virtual platform hosted on the ineternet......what do you think is the difference
<dgfd> ciao
<dgfd> list
<htc> If you would like to play around with a second computer, isn't AWS a good way to do it and save money, ikonia?
<RJ3000> hi
<ikonia> htc: up to you
<htc> thanks, ikonia!
<Jibual> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on a Macbook 2,1 but after the parition it crashes, any ideas?
<rafase282> hello
<enriq> ActionParsnip, no luck with noveau.blacklist=1
<enriq> black screen :(
<rafase282> I have a pogoplug Pro, and I want to install ubuntu server on it, it does not have a screen so I will not need the gui in case it comes with it which I doubt anyways.
<rafase282> Is anyone familiar with the process?
<Liveware> update - thats the Live USB being made now
<hilo> My laptop, when on battery power, sometimes spins the cooling fan full blast without regard to temperature or anything else. It just stays on full blast. It occurs more frequently when I resume from standby. As soon as I connect the power cord, the fan spins down and regulates itself as usual.
<blackshirt> jibual, like your vga problem... Have you try alternate version ?
<hilo> This issue is particularly bad because it kills my battery
<rafase282> Liveware, what do you mean by update?
<AlexNagy> okay, I'm really upset so I apologize in advance if I get short with someone.
<hilo> So far, the only solution is to reboot until it stops happening, which if I'm unlucky, is even more costly to my battery.
<almoxarife> get short..... :) gosh no
<adknight87> another acpi problem
<Jibual> blackshirt: vga problem? no havent tried a different version
<Jibual> i dont think my problem is a vga problem
<Liveware> rafase282: I was asking some questions before. letting anyone here who was reading before know i am following their instructions
<blackshirt> jibual, try use alternate version of ubuntu installer
<Liveware> aka updating them
<adknight87> hilo: what model and make is the Laptop
<Jibual> blackshirt: but i want the latest :(
<rafase282> ah okay, I thought you were answering my query.
<bazhang> !alternate | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<hilo> adknight87,  HP 6530b
<AlexNagy> first, my setup: Toshiba Satellite dual-booting Ubuntu 12.04LTS and FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-p4. doing pretty good over multiple shut-downs over the past week (including 6 with a custom kernel). I use GRUB as my bootloader. Last night I booted into Ubuntu to move some files onto an ext2 partition I use to move stuff between Ubuntu and FreeBSD. While moving those files I run the update manager (hadn't done so in a month, figured it was time, I also sp
<AlexNagy> end most of my time on FreeBSD). After the updates, i could not boot into FreeBSD. it doesn't show up as an option in GRUB.
<Liveware> rafase282: no sorry. a little to new for that :p
<enriq> ok my new install freezes at: pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x3000-0x7ffff: excluding 0x3000-0x30dd 0x3400-0x34ff 0x3800-0x38ff 0x3c00-0x3cff
<adknight87> hilo: http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/
<almoxarife> enriq: assume the lesser worse case, the install media was corrupt, create new, install again
<enriq> almoxarife, I can boot from the cd and "try ubuntu"
<rafase282> ah okay
<rafase282> I'm downloading the server image fro arm
<privateDlister> Hey guys.
<rafase282> hopefully I can just copy the rootfs there and the device will boot it like it does with archlinux-arm
<privateDlister> So I installed gnome and the login screen is certainly not unity, however when I actually log in it goes back to exactly how it was before.
<almoxarife> enriq: fine, the live works, the install does not, is there a 'alternate' iso for what you are wanting to install? that is my first option
<adknight87> privateDlister: you might have it set to use gdm
<adknight87> privateDlister: lightdm is the unity login
<privateDlister> I figured it'd be something like that, but I dunno how. I chose the standard gdm when i installed gnome
<enriq> almoxarife, same thing happens with 12.04 and 12.10
<almoxarife> enriq: tell me that happens with the 'alternate' and i will tell you to forget trying to install
<adknight87> privateDlister:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<enriq> almoxarife, what is the "alternate"
<AlexNagy> I'm not sure what went wrong or how to fix it at this time.
<bazhang> almoxarife, the alternate is no more
<adknight87> Do I get brownie points for being here
<privateDlister> adknight87: set it to GDM?
<enriq> oh now it booted!?
<adknight87> privateDlister:  lightdm
<almoxarife> bazhang: really? would the net install resemble the alternate?
<privateDlister> Feels weird this trying to get me to gnome... OK, I'll reboot and see what happens.
<hilo> adknight87, how do I use this to control fan speeds? When I try to run the program "sudo /usr/sbin/fancontrol", it tosses back an error saying there is no configuration file.
<Liveware> just to say thanks to almoxarife/dr_willis for helping out. My netbook is now happily installing Ubuntu instead of win XP and I cant wait to have a nice little back up machine :D
<Liveware> thanks
<adknight87> hilo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<adknight87> brb
<privateDlister_> adknight87: yeah that did what I figured it'd do. I actually want to convert to gnome for a while,
<enriq> well this is apparently randomly freezing at  pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x3000-0x7ffff: excluding 0x3000-0x30dd 0x3400-0x34ff 0x3800-0x38ff 0x3c00-0x3cff
<privateDlister_> Anyone else know how to sort it? I tried installing gnome, and while the login screen has gone to gnome nothing else seems to have
<hilo> adknight87, I saw that article. My sensors output does not include any information about fans. I'm not sure what I need to do to actually return the fan to the mode that normally governs it
<GuestGuestGuest> ...
<bastidrazor> ...
<enriq> ...
<KsM> ellipses
<shinobi> xchat doesn't add to the top panel in 12.04 gnome classic. Please advise.
<bazhang> shinobi, got xchat-indicator installed?
<mu> issues getting TTY screen resolution set and not messing w/ available options in Xfce... editing file /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> enriq: do you use pcmcia ?
<mu> *available options = screen res in Xwindows
<mu> am i way out in left field?
<ActionParsnip> mu: did you edit other files?
<mu> no
<mu> i did run "update-grub" after editing /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> mu: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver
<ActionParsnip> mu: there are other files to edit :)
<mu> thanks for the reading material ActionParsnip
<darkenvy> for some reason I get stuttering every 5-10 mintues when watching video
<enriq> ActionParsnip, emmm... not explicitly I think... maybe the video card is pcmcia or something
<darkenvy> it doesnt seem to effect videogames or anything else. Just video stuttering with flash, VLC player, DVD player, HTML5 players anythiung video or audipo
<darkenvy> *auio
<darkenvy> *audio
<shinobi> bazhang: probably not, didn't know I needed it.
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 ... how can i view the activity of my cpu in a scrolling chart type display ... as the windoze taskman ... seems i used to do that on older versions of ubuntu ???
<bazhang> Tex_Nick, is this gnome-shell, unity shell, or what
<Tex_Nick> bazhang : unity
<Skibicki> Tex_Nick Psensor
<enriq> ActionParsnip, sorry maybe I don't understand... I mean, I don't have any external pcmcia card
<bazhang> Tex_Nick, not sure about unity shell, for gnome-shell there are several extensions that do exactly that
<leogitimate> Using unity on 12.04 after closing the only active window, i can't switch workspace right away ( ctrl+alt+cursor ) , i still have to click on desktop
<hilo> adknight87, I can't find my chipset in the configuration file as instructed in the link. My chipset is ICH9.
<Tex_Nick> bazhang ... it must be gnome that i'm thinking bout ... hey thanks
<Skibicki> Hi, I have a problem with inconsistent booting. A report is on launchpad
<Skibicki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1081819
<Tex_Nick> Skibicki ... looking for info on Psensor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1081819 in Ubuntu "(12.10) intermittent boot failure / black screen" [Undecided,New]
<Skibicki> Tex_Nick you may need to install lm-sensors before psensor
<Tex_Nick> Skibicki : hmmm looks good ... i'g goint to give it a go ... thanks
<shinobi> bazhang: no that didn't work. Does you Xchat minimize to the tray?
<joffery> im using xubuntu 12.10, fresh install.  i go to the ubuntu software center and whenever i hit install, it just does nothing.  why would this be?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376149/ here is the traceback when i run from terminal and hit "install"
<satwood> is there any downside to putting cron jobs on a drive that mounts after complete bootup and using a symlink ?
<Mike9863> Somehow my IP got added to /etc/hosts.deny for sshd. I can ssh in under a proxy and remove that listing from the file, but when I exit that ssh session it gets added back somehow. Does anyone have any ideas?
<18VAAGTCI> anyone care to take a stab at helping me cool down my laptop... it's been cleaned out and cputemp sits at appx 95 not under load? running 12.04 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> joffery: if you close software centre and run:  sudo apt-get update     is it smooth?
<adknight87> My laptop is a 138
<ActionParsnip> 18VAAGTCI: what make and model?
<cowsquad> does anybody know how to configure the MAIL command to be able to send email. I try to send emails but they wont get send out. any thoughts/]?
<adknight87> F
<18VAAGTCI> ActionParsnip: travelmate (acer)
<18VAAGTCI> ActionParsnip: 8572G
<Isaban> cowsquad: could be a firewall issue
<andygraybeal_> is duplicity the default ubuntu back up software?
<extropy> my update installer app always opens up in a screen that doesn't exist
<extropy> how I do I make it open on the correct output?
<cowsquad> well when I install the mailutils progran, some screen pop out and i select something, but I dont remember what option was.
<extropy> like it's open but there's not window
<extropy> like it's in the memory location of my HDMI port where no display is connected instead of my VGA
<extropy> ubuntu also doesn't recognize my monitor and won't let me use it's native resolution which is equally frustrating
<ActionParsnip> 18VAAGTCI: its a dual GPU system
<ActionParsnip> 18VAAGTCI: nvidia and intel
<18VAAGTCI> ActionParsnip: you got it
<ActionParsnip> 18VAAGTCI: is that right?
<Isaban> extropy: you can force it to use a resolution
<ActionParsnip> 18VAAGTCI: thats why then
<Isaban> 18VAAGTCI: dual GPU's confuse ubuntu
<18VAAGTCI> ActionParsnip: I had a sneaking suspicion... any work-around to kill the nvidia
<extropy> Isaban: can I force the update install to open on a display that actually exists instead of "invisible land"?
<18VAAGTCI> Isaban: I have tried multiple different distro's
<Isaban> extropy: use apt-get
<18VAAGTCI> Isaban: puppy, opensuse, ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> 18VAAGTCI: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/bumblebee-30-released-nvidia-optimus.html
<Isaban> 18VAAGTCI: all linux systems are going to have problems with duel GPU's
<ActionParsnip> 18VAAGTCI: its far from good in Linux with switching rubbish and is best just avoided imho
<extropy> Isaban use apt-get for what? uninstall/reinstall the update manager?
<Isaban> extropy: naw, use apt-get to update
<18VAAGTCI> ActionParsnip: agreed as this thing is more of a panini grill than a laptop
<Isaban> extropy: then you can at least have updated
<HH> I just installed xchat and it threw me in here. how do I go to a server that isn't in this predefined list? D:
<extropy> Isaban: I can isntall updates just using the update manager's icon ... it just never shows me a window for the application
<ActionParsnip> 18VAAGTCI: may also help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Dr_willis> extropy,  i imagine theres some setting file that may have rembered its location and is somehow confused. you could try cleaning out old configs.. and also check for any config files owned by root. those can cause all sorts of weird issues
<18VAAGTCI> ActionParsnip: I tried bumblebee in the past but had no success with the temp going down
<18VAAGTCI> ActionParsnip: however I'm willing to give it another go here
<extropy> Dr_willis any idea what the name of the conf file would be
<ActionParsnip> 18VAAGTCI: the commands in the hybrid guide may help
<extropy> guess I can just google it
<Isaban> extropy: did you ever have a second monitor connected?
<ActionParsnip> HH: try:  /connect irc.server.net
<18VAAGTCI> ActionParsnip: I will most certainly take a look at both, tyvm
<18VAAGTCI> ActionParsnip: I will get back to you in a bit here, temp already up to 98
<extropy> Isaban: I did at one point connect an HDMI display when I had one but no longer have access to an HDMI device
<Isaban> extropy: that's the problem
<Isaban> it's trying to open it on that device
<extropy> Isaban: why does it try to open it on a device that it should know is no longer connected. Also, why is it that when I close the update manager and re-open it the window comes up on my connect screen but when it automatically launches itself it opens up on the screen that doesn't exist?
<extropy> that would suggest that it's launching using two separate configurations
<extropy> or rather a predetermined configuration and then an automatic one, depending on circumstances
<Isaban> hmmm, that's strange. I don't know why it is doing it. Did you install with a second monitor?
<extropy> sure didn't, something tells me that the GPU itself might consider my VGA output secondary and my HDMI output as primary, perhaps?
<Isaban> ya, that's possible
<Isaban> look at the docs with the card
<enriq> ActionParsnip, can i disable pcmcia?
<extropy> I find that the newer the hardware I try to use with linux the more problems I have
<extropy> case in point my Atom D2700 box won't even finish booting in 64-bit ubuntu desktop
<Isaban> extropy: that's cause support has not been added
<extropy> Isaban: as someone who owns the hardware and could test future efforts to support it is there anything I can do to move the process along? I'm not exactly a kernel hacker, driver-guru
<MK``> How can I move the clock on my taskbar? I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, classic desktop
<ActionParsnip> enriq: if you blacklist the driver module it won't load
<Ebay5150> hi team! any advice for 10.04 install on compaq presario?
<Ebay5150> 12.04 oops
<Isaban> extropy: best way is to look at crash logs and submit them
<ActionParsnip> enriq: could also disable the slot in BIOS if you can
<Isaban> Ebay5150: what do you mean?
<Ebay5150> system running really slow after install
<ActionParsnip> Ebay5150: in what sense?
<ActionParsnip> Ebay5150: what video chip do you use?
<Ebay5150> nvidia geforce 6150 le
<enriq> ActionParsnip, ok trying bios way
<ActionParsnip> Ebay5150: did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<Isaban> ram & cpu Ebay5150 ?
<Ebay5150> yes, now using update 173 on the list
<extropy> GeForce 6-series probably needs the legacy driver, maybe I'm thinking 5-series
<ActionParsnip> Ebay5150: it will run with nvidia-current
<_cyber> ciao!
<ActionParsnip> extropy: I run a 6150 on the 260 driver :)
<Ebay5150> hmm, might have to revert back to the basic driver then
<extropy> ah, maybe I'm thinking of my old GeForce 3 Deluxe, lol
<ActionParsnip> Ebay5150: remove the driver and install the nvidia-current package, you will use the 295 driver and it'll be ok
<Ebay5150> cool, will give it a shot...
<extropy> default should be find, I'm guessing nVidia's "experimental" drivers are strictly for Fermi or newer
<egal> anyone with bumblebee and nvidia 310 driver?
<extropy> so what actually launched my update manager automatically, cron?
<ActionParsnip> extropy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376180/ :)
<ActionParsnip> Ebay5150: ^
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: so I just bounced after installing bumblebee... now to get my screen resolution back... don't even care about 2d vs 3d desktop at this point
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: try installing the xfce4 package, log off and log in to the XFCE session, you'll probably have a smoother time :)
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: ooh, that sounds like a descent idea
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: no compiz or compiz using offloaded CPU stuff
<AMDAthlon> .
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: what's the actual package for xfce?
<extropy> I love low-end window managers like xfce, fvwm, blackbox, etc; so lean
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: xfce4 is a minimal xfce desktop
<ActionParsnip> extropy: xfce is a desktop, it uses xfwm4 as the window manmager :)
<extropy> I'll bet compiz is what's bringing minecraft to it's knees when I try to run it now that I think about it
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: ahh
<ActionParsnip> extropy: I'd put money on it
<mo0ony> Hello
<leogitimate> Hi, I'm using unity on 12.04 after closing the only active window, i can't switch workspace right away ( ctrl+alt+cursor ) , i still have to click on desktop before I'm able to switch, is this normal?  I never experienced this with older ubuntu versions
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: so that's simply the xubuntu-desktop from what I'm seeing yah?
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: that will install lots of other apps too, its an option
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: xfce4 is just the desktop and nothing else :)
<enriq> ActionParsnip, how to I blacklist for example yenta_socket.ko
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: only 270mb of space... how far we have come
<extropy> man, speaking of which, anyone minecrafters find a way to get Java to stop switching to my desktop in the heat of combat? it's insanely frustrating
<ActionParsnip> enriq: echo "blacklist yenta_socket" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<nydel> leogitimate: are you closing the active window with a keystroke?
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: temp is moderatly improved at 59... but I think we can do better ;)
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: well, more than moderate
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: hehe my Raring install is a little over 3Gb with full compiz / unity / Gnome / codecs and so on.
<leogitimate> nydel: no, with the close button
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: I have a second system(to replace this one) its a dual core on a solid state that is just under a gb
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: nice
<rafase282> I'm trying to get the rootfs from ubuntu server which is on a img file on my usb stick
<leogitimate> after the app closes, it appears to be still active on the panel
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: brutally it's 2x faster than any of the ones in the office b/c of the ssd
<rafase282> I try to mount it to copy the content but im having trouble mounting it
<oldmankdude> quick question: why isn't a kernel being installed in /boot when i run "apt-get install linux-image" ?
<egal> how to make software raid in 12.10?
<leogitimate> although i see via conky that the application is no longer running
<oldmankdude> and/or update-grub ?
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: I'm trying to make the OS load fully to ram on boot, then recreate the squashfs file on shutdown. Faster than any SSD :)
<enriq> ActionParsnip, cheers
<nydel> leogitimate: try closing it, pressing "escape" on keyboard then switching workspace with the normal hotkeys, tell me if that works please. & have you tried this with multiple applications or only one in particular?
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: price of ram I think that's a noble endeavor
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: plus moving web cache to RAM also reduces wear
<tyler_d> tyler_d: what are you using for ram management?
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: thats why I'm trying. Its hard. Boot times will be AGES but the OS will scream along
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: brb, going in on xfce
<extropy> anyone else have problems with keyboard and mouse input in Java guis?
<extropy> I think it's an OpenJDK problem, maybe I should ask there
<egal> extropy: my mouse fails when on fullscreen
<leogitimate> nydel: it appears completely unresponsive to keystrokes.  until i execute a mouse-click on the desktop
<dibblego> I bet this question is never asked, but how does one get rid of the silly desktop antics on 12.04 so that I can get my own wm running on top?
<extropy> egal: I've never seen a linux distro play minecraft without this problem. It would be a miracle if it ever got fixed
<tyler_d> ahhhh
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: better?
<somsip> dibblego: just install your own wm and chose that as the session on login
<Triclops200> extropy: Never has happened on any of my distros
<ActionParsnip> dibblego: you may have the option in the sessions menu in lightdm
<k1l_> egal: "lsb_release -a|pastebinit" and show the link here
<dibblego> somsip: I want gnome to run my wm
<nydel> leogitimate: does it matter what application you close, or does it do this with anything? and is it only when you close the last application, that is, does it happen if another application takes focus?
<egal> extropy: i've never played mc :)
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: slightly mehtinks... I'm not sure the screen resolution is any better, but certainly a lot cleaner off the hop... bit of tweaking and I'm a happy camper
<extropy> Triclops200 are you using Sun's JVM or OpenJDK?
<somsip> dibblego: what wm?
<Triclops200> extropy: OpenJDK
<leogitimate> nydel: behavior is the same for all applications
<dibblego> somsip: xmonad
<extropy> Triclops200: I'm interested to know how you accomplished this. Are you speaking the case of minecraft specifically or all Java apps?
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: updating now, but temp is 55... aaaahhhh
<leogitimate> nydel: looks like i found the culprit, it was conky, if i kill it, behavior is normal
<somsip> dibblego: I use a tiling wm too. Just choose it on login, and gnome will do whatever it needs to do AFAICT
<MiningMarsh> extropy: All apps have worked fine for me also. On both icedtea (openjdk) and suns/oracles
<Triclops200> extropy: All. I'm not sure how, it used to act up for a while, but it fixed itself a few months ago. In the meantime, a fix is to drag the window to the very top left before fullscreening
<dibblego> somsip: I typically set up xmonad a bit differently, due to gnome being a monolithic beast
<vivid> extropy, ive solved those issues by updating liblwjgl within ~/.minecraft
<somsip> dibblego: I installed ubuntu minimal, then installed my wm (awesome), and allowed any gnome dependencies to be picked up as required. works fine
<extropy> vivid: interesting, so it's a liblwjgl problem then?
<egal> extropy: Triclops200: OJDK 6 + 7 sets mouse when window maximized
<Triclops200> dibblego: I tried xmonad, use awesomewm. It is faster and more customizable. Much less buggy, too.
<vivid> extropy, as far as i can tell.  yes.  minecraft ships an old version.  if you go to their website and download the package, just swap out the files within your local minecraft install
<dibblego> Triclops200: I very strongly disagree
<extropy> I don't play in fullscreen my box can't really handle it.
<Triclops200> dibblego: That's great.
<Triclops200> dibblego: If you enjoy xmonad, stay with it.
<vivid> extropy, fullscreen doesnt reliably work in unity anyway
<nydel> leogitimate: i have some problems like that, i keep scripts somewhere in $PATH to kill programs that don't end themselves & cause problems. just a few lines, a shebang & "pkill firefox-trunk" or whatever. you can also set a hotkey to execute one of those scripts in keyboard section of settings. so you're all set then?
<dibblego> somsip: yeah I have configured it like that before years ago — I do it again
<somsip> dibblego: so you do have as solution?
<opieng> hi all, why can I not play youtube videos in Ubuntu?
<dibblego> somsip: I have a variety of solutions, just trying to find something workable with 12.04
<dibblego> i.e. gnome3
<leogitimate> nydel:  yes, probably an issue with my conky config.  but it's all good i'm glad that it's not a but that i have no fix for
<Triclops200> opieng: Use chrome, it has a flash implementation
<somsip> dibblego: on 12.04 here, but from upgrades from a previous version. Again, works fine
<MiningMarsh> opieng: chrome specifically, chromium is missing these plugins.
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: how do I increase my resolution now
<MiningMarsh> opieng: also, make sure the adobe-flash package is installed
<nydel> leogitimate: we all run into problems of this nature or similar when working with system-monitoring programs sooner or later :)
<opieng> ahhh I see, thanks, theres me updating from 11 to 12.04 LTS thinking that would solve it
<riffautae> I just tried installing ubuntu 12.04, I have two drives
<riffautae> i selected 'install along side' and it deleted EVERYTHING on the second drive
<three18ti> I'm trying to make an UbuntuLiveCD and I've followed these destructions: ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch ) but when I attempt to boot I get the error "E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc or the wrong architecture"
<riffautae> it did not ask which drive I wanted to use
<riffautae> it just deleted everything
<phy1729> I have a number of ubuntu server 12.04 boxes but only one is sending igmp requests to 224.0.0.1. Why would it be sending these requests and can I turn them off?
<three18ti> but it IS a debian disk and it IS amd64...
<usr13> !flash | opieng
<ubottu> opieng: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<extropy> ah man, if this fixes my problem that would be marvelous, thanks vivid, others
<MiningMarsh> opieng: gnash is veeery buggy, stick with flash.
<three18ti> anyone have any hints on how to build an Ubuntu Live CD?
<Dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Dr_willis> I was thinkign 12.04 changed a lot of thigjns with remastering.. but ive never tried it.
<Dr_willis> so any guidea may be incorredt if they are older
<bobweaver> one big meta package ?
<Heather_> question: I've been using xampp on windows for webdevelopment and recently build a webserver and installed ubuntu on it. I've installed apache2/php5/mysql and confirmed that they work. Where should I put .php files. I've tried var/www/file.php and var/www/htdocs/somefolder/file.php but the website is not displayed in firefox @ http://localhost/somefolder//
<three18ti> Dr_willis, that's what I was afraid of...  I've not tried the dell utility, but all the others have been dead ends...
<bobweaver> permissions heather ?
<opieng> thanks all
<bobweaver> Heather_, you can set the name of the host in /etc/hosts
<Heather_> okay
<Triclops200> Heather_: Is apache working? Does apache have read and execute permissions for the file, and have you tried rebooting?
<cowsquad> does anybody know how to access the Mail command reconfigure screen prompt?
<bobweaver> like 127.0.0.1       localhost     could also be 127.0.0.1     hostname
<bobweaver> you can also change in apache to have many hostnames
<bobweaver> but back to the question :
<compdoc> cowsquad, you mean:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<bobweaver> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Heather_> thanks
<cowsquad> compdoc
<cowsquad> what is the package name
<compdoc> well, I dont know - I use nullmailer. what do you use?
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: tada.. and I'm set
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: sweet
<three18ti> so... can we take http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility off the ubottu factoid somehow?  This page is no longer valid.
<bobweaver> Heather_, you can change all that stuff in apache sites_enabled
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: so far, 45
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: cut it in half...
<cowsquad> mailx
<opieng> anyone know any softwares that can help me with getting used to using the terminal and start building up my knowledge and skills with using the terminal?
<cowsquad> or mailutils
<bobweaver> opieng, check out gregs guide
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: thanks so much for the recommendation... hopefully the performance reflects it as well
<ActionParsnip> !manual | opieng
<ubottu> opieng: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MiningMarsh> (
<noliverh> hello guys...
<ActionParsnip> opieng: just try to use the terminal more instead of GUI apps, you'll learn
<bobweaver> opieng,  http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/scripting/tutoriallist
<noliverh> new in ubuntu server
<Heather_> bobweaver okay I'm in that file atm and DocumentRoot is set as /var/www
<Triclops200> eval (lamdba () (display "STOP IT"))
<Triclops200> )
<Heather_> that means that If I put my index.php file in there it should be displayed given the permissions for reading the file are correct?
<Triclops200> Heather_: Yeah
<bobweaver> Heather_,  you have tried to make folder like  sudo mkdir -p  /var/www/foo     then making a php test file ?
<bobweaver> in foo
<Heather_> I did try the default index.html and created test.php with arbitrary code and it was displayed in localhost
<bobweaver> Heather_,  try making index.php in var/www/foo
<Heather_> okay
<bobweaver> then call 127.0.0.1/foo/index.php
<compdoc> cowsquad, mailutils is just a set of programs to send and test mail. Its not a mail server. You might open software-center and search for mail and see whats installed
<Triclops200> Heather_: pastebin the result of `cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default`
<cowsquad> compoc, okay thank you
<opieng> Fantastic Ubuntu manual, but it seems more about the GUI than using the terminal
<Heather_> bobweaver it worked with and without index.php in the end.
<bobweaver> Heather_,  you made index.php test
<Heather_> yes
<ActionParsnip> opieng: try doing file maoves and so forth in terminal instead of using nautilus, update your packages in terminal instead of (slow) software centre
<ActionParsnip> opieng: stuff like that
<Heather_> just need to make my projects index.php to show up aswell.
<opieng> ActionParsnip, yes thats exactly the stuff I want to do
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 unity ... i have what seems to be a stable build on a new pc build ... i want to install my most common apps ... then mirror the build onto an old hard drive, so i can easily reinstall when i do something stupid that renders the systen useless ... best method ???
<adknight87> install through the software sources for that version
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: if you make a small partition for / then you can make an image and store it
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: something like 10Gb will be enough.
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : my / partition is currently 93Gb ... maybe i should downsize a bit ?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, wonderful I got it booting. Thanks!
<Adeeel> hi
<Adeeel> what is the file permission means
<Adeeel> -rw-r-----
<Adeeel> ?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, now my 6 y.o. kid can have ubuntu on his first machine
<MiningMarsh> Adeeel: read and write for the owner, read for the owners group
<adknight87> Adeeel: Means who owns the file read=r write=w
<adknight87> x=execute
<Adeeel> and
<Adeeel> -rw-r--r--
<Adeeel> ?
<Adeeel> whats the difference in both ?
<MiningMarsh> Adeeel: well, that file is the same, but everyone gets read permissions, not just the owners group
<Adeeel> oh
<Adeeel> so this must be the issue
<MiningMarsh> Adeeel: so if a user is in the sudo group, other admins could read the first file, but everyone can read the second file
<Adeeel>  i have 2 boxes
<pietro10> is there anyting in libav**-53 that is not in libav**-extra-53? just wondering before I go ahead and install the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage. Thanks.
<Adeeel> -rw-r--r-- <<--- works fine and logins fine
<Adeeel> -rw-r--_-- <<--- not working fine
<Adeeel> -rw-r----- <<--- not working fine
<Adeeel> -rw-r--r-- is 0755 ?
<MiningMarsh> Adeeel: its just a file read issue then
<Adeeel> yeah
<Adeeel> need to fix it
<MiningMarsh> 755 sounds right
<Adeeel> and -rw-r----- is ?
<Adeeel> 700 ?
<MiningMarsh> 750, I think
<ReAzem> Hello! I have a backup script named ''backups'' in /etc/cron.daily. Anacron does not run it. I tried to investigate, and ran 'run-parts --test /etc/cron.daily'. My script showed up in the list. So I went and tried to run 'run-parts --verbose /etc/cron.daily' and I got the following output: 'run-parts: failed to exec /etc/cron.daily/backups: No such file or directory'. It should be noted that I can run the
<ReAzem>  script with 'bash backups' with no errors. Any ideas?
<MiningMarsh> each number is a bitmask
<Adeeel> chmod 755 username ?
<phy1729> I have a 12.04 box that's sending a packet to 224.0.0.1 every 2 minutes. How do I disable that?
<Adeeel> to change it ?
<MiningMarsh> ReAzem: is the execute bit set? cron needs that
<Adeeel> phy1729
<ReAzem> MiningMarsh, it's at 755.
<Adeeel> firewall
<Adeeel> deny packet from me to 224.0.0.1
<phy1729> Adeeel: I'd prefer to apt-get remove the offending process
<Adeeel> no idea about that :|
<ActionParsnip> phy1729: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886913
<ReAzem> I should add that the following line says : run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/backups exited with return code 1
<Adeeel> mindstorm
<ActionParsnip> phy1729: how did you find out about the traffic?
<Adeeel> MiningMarsh how can i fix it ?
<MiningMarsh> ReAzem: did you run run-parts as sudo?
<Adeeel> how can i change -rw-r--r--   1 Globe   shelln   982B Nov 19 17:53 .shrc
<Adeeel> to -rw-r-----   1 Globe   shelln   982B Nov 19 17:53 .shrc
<Adeeel> ?
<ReAzem> MiningMarsh, yes
<ActionParsnip> Adeeel: sudo chmod 640 .shrc
<phy1729> Adeeel: It's showing up in the iptables logs on another host
<phy1729> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> Adeeel: r = 4, w = 2, x = 1
<MiningMarsh> Adeel: chmod 640 <file>
<ActionParsnip> Adeeel: just add together what you want :)
<Adeeel> oh
<Adeeel> 640
<ActionParsnip> Adeeel: yes,  r + w == 4 + 2 == 6
<adknight87> how would I make a bash file to run a wine application from a link in a browser with the url as a defined attribute to run with the application
<ActionParsnip> adknight87: you could have the link point to file:///usr/bin/scriptname     for example. Not sure but it sounds ok in my head
<Adeeel> something surely is messed up
<Adeeel> any bsd expert here ?
<Adeeel> su: /home/shelln/Bird/.bashrc: Permission denied
<Adeeel> but there is no .bashrc file inside /home/shelln/Bird/
<Adeeel> :|
<adknight87> ActionParsnip: I was wondering if a protocol would be launching the application with the varable of the url to be placed with the run command
<GorillaSalsa> is anybody here?
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<tyler_d> no
<MiningMarsh> Adeeel: wait for the singularity...
<GorillaSalsa> Is it wrong that I'm infinitely more excited for Elementary to come out than I am for literally anything else right now?
<somsip> GorillaSalsa: it's wrong to do it in this channel. Try #elementary or at least #ubuntu-offtopic
<GorillaSalsa> WHOOPS okay sorry
<DingoYabuki> HEY MOTHER FUCKERS
<DingoYabuki> I HAVEA DICK
<DingoYabuki> AND A COCK
<DingoYabuki> BITCHES
<FloodBot1> DingoYabuki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DingoYabuki> FUCK YOU
<lollko> :D
<lollko> solved
<gogeta> always
<Random832> DingoYabuki: you have both?
<ActionParsnip> adknight87: i think you'd be looking at a dynamic page then
<cjae> ok so primary system kubuntu 12.04 but I installed ubuntu-desktop, I dont seem to be able to use my sudo passwd when in unity
<DingoYabuki> BOTH
<DingoYabuki> TWO FUCKING
<DingoYabuki> THINGS
<FloodBot1> DingoYabuki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cjae> so go dp some girls
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<gogeta> the bot will handel him
<gogeta> lol
<ActionParsnip> i'm sure having 2 things isn't good
<somsip> gogeta: the bot kicks for profanity? I thought it just flood-blocked...
<gogeta> somsip: fllod enogh times it kicks
<gogeta> flood
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: yes, but he was exited to have them, thats what is important
<somsip> gogeta: ah - I don't watch kick messages. Cheers
<almoxarife> poor kid, someone taught him just enough english to get himself banned :)
<elky> cjae, we don't need comments like that.
<gogeta> almoxarife: lol
<Ray2> Ubuntu-10.04...I have multiple o/s installed...I can mount another o/s...but when I open a file the info is the same as the Ubuntu file...Can the file be edited using mount ??
<bobweaver> chill all
<cjae> my bad....did anyone see my question in all that
<bobweaver> like a hot day and a ice cube melting
<cjae> ok so primary system kubuntu 12.04 but I installed ubuntu-desktop, I dont seem to be able to use my sudo passwd when in unity
<cjae> also how come kdm shows metacity as a login option now but nothing happens when you try it
<Dr_willis> Ray2,  what file exactly?
<adknight87> ActionParnsnip: Well actually I what "Exec= /Application/to/run/" "$1"<------ the script will take the URL from the link and add it there
<bobweaver> some things run with metacity --replace
<bobweaver> like fast things
<bobweaver> or things on older computers
<Ray2> dr_willis Moneydance.deb financial manager
<Dr_willis> Ray2,  you mount 'filesystems' not OS's - im not sure what you are doing but i bet you are somehow mounting the wrong filesystem to a location.
<Dr_willis> why would you be editing a .deb file anyway?  I think you need to clarify to the channel what you are doing exactly.
<cjae> bobweaver: I remember having to do something that when beryl came out
<cjae> with that*
<gogeta> Dr_willis: burning his system down heh
<cornell> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and chromium, and I seem to've lost sound in the browser, used to have it, not now.  I can still hear files played in Totem Movie Player.  Any ideas?
<bobweaver> flash cornell
<bobweaver> ?
<gogeta> cornell: unmute your sound
<gogeta> lol
<bobweaver> gogeta,  chill brother
<cornell> Well, something that plays swf files.
<bobweaver> or sister
<Dr_willis> cornell,  you mean you lost sound in flash videos? I noticed the volume mixers had a seperate slider for fdlash videos for me.. not sure why
<bobweaver> cornell,  yeah that is flash
<bobweaver> you can try to rip a flash and play in totem to test ?
<bobweaver> do you have a script that does that ?
<bobweaver> like that uses lsof ?
<cornell> Oh, ok, Dr_willis, I'll look into that.  Don't know how to rip youtube videos.
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of flash downloader extensions
<Ray2> Dr-Willis.. I mount Mageia2 and get the file system with the header reading Mageia2  then open /opt/Moneydance/Moneydance but the file is the same as Ubuntu's file...I want to make entry in that program from Ubuntu
<bobweaver> cornell,  I have a script if you like it is perl
<cornell> k, bobweaver.  Do I need to install something to run perl?
<Dr_willis> Ray2,  where did you mount the filesystem Mageia2 to?
<g00053> I can't figure out which pid I want to kill via the "top" command  but I can pick out the window. isn't there a command to do it with a mous click ?
<bobweaver> nope cornwall all you do is save script and make executable
<bobweaver> g00053,  ps aux | grep  <app name >
<Dr_willis>  Ray2  /opt/whatever would be the opt directory on the OS you booted...    you are using a full path
<Dr_willis> g00053,  xkill
<cornell> Dr_willis: How to get to the mixer?
<gene-laptop> So i installed 12.10 (3.5.0-17) 64 bit ubuntu. broadcom wifi worked. let the system update itself via desktop app, rebooted. wifi no longer works. the "wl" module no longer exists. trying to install bcmwl-kernel-sources says i don't have the kernel-sources. I installed linux-sources-3.5.0 and linux-headers-3.5.0-18
<g00053> Dr_willis, tanks!
<Dr_willis> cornell,  i use that pavucontrol tool
<bobweaver> cornell,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376295/
<Dr_willis> g00053,  carefull with xkill, right click to cancle the killing
<gene-laptop> is it pretty common for incredibly minor version upgrades to break ubuntu in this fashion? how do i fix this?
<Devilinside> how to cntrol the dsl connection by commandline??
<ActionParsnip> gene-laptop: are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> Devilinside: control in what way?
<Ray2> Dr_Willis...I mounted it in Ubuntu using places>Mageia2
<Devilinside> i mean connect to dsl connection or create one.
<Dr_willis> Ray2,  and what path are you using to access the files on Mageia2?
<cornell> bobweaver: the paste seems to be a single word: ripper
<bobweaver> woops
<bobweaver> try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376300/
<newroad> howdy peoples. I'm having an issue with my optimus laptop and bumblebee on ubuntu. If I do optirun, I'm getting this error: [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: XORG NVIDIA(0): Failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0
<newroad> I found a whole support thread about it here, but still no dice: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/187
<deadlyquirk> I'm having some trouble getting 12.10 to run on my notebook. When I boot the livedisk, I am taken to a login page asking for a username and password. I have been googling but I can't find anything about this.
<Ray2> DR-Willis..Once I mount Mageia then I get the window with /opt etc
<bobweaver> cornell,  I can make .deb if you like I think I made before
<Devilinside> and i have installed ubuntu by wubi, how do i get to change the root passwd, if i ever forgrt it??
<Dr_willis> Ray2,  thats your problem then... its NOT going to be in /opt/whatever   it will be in /media/somthing
<ActionParsnip> deadlyquirk: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there and run:  passwd ubuntu     you can then set the password and press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in as expected
<bobweaver> cornell, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958405
<Ray2> Dr_Willis okay thanks
<cornell> bobweaver: it's a perl script, just text, right?
<bobweaver> there is deb of ripper with stupid gui that I should write in c++
<deadlyquirk> ActionParsnip: When I go the TTY1 I am not even getting a login prompt. I am seeing a message that says "authentication error"
<bobweaver> correct it is just text
<bobweaver> like are scripting langs
<bobweaver> there is some regex and vars and case and functions in there also but in the end it is not assembly code
<bobweaver> lol case and functions I am funny sometimes cornell  that is program humor not you it is me :)
<bobweaver> cornell,  there is deb in link that I gave you so you do not have to make script run deb comes with gui
<cornell> k
<bobweaver> but it is for 64 bit
<bobweaver> ir 32
<bobweaver> s| ir | or
<bobweaver> that is something that I do not like about packaging for debian all any 64 i386 ect , that and there is no option in stanza to make Removes: but there is Depends :/
<ActionParsnip> deadlyquirk: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<newroad> howdy peoples. I'm having an issue with my optimus laptop and bumblebee on ubuntu. If I do optirun, I'm getting this error: [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: XORG NVIDIA(0): Failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0
<newroad> I found a whole support thread about it here, but still no dice: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/187
<ActionParsnip> newroad: optimus is a massive headache in linux
<bobweaver> newroad, cuda ?
<newroad> no kidding :)
<bobweaver> there is cuda channel
<newroad> cuda?
<g00053> guys steam has managed to fill up my /home partition and I'd like to resize it but I'm not sure what to use since it's LVM
<newroad> i also tried in #bumblebee
<newroad> is there another?
<bobweaver> newroad,  you installed xswat ppa ?
<newroad> yep, nvidia-current 304.64, the one for steam
<genewitch> so ubuntu is now hard locked
<bobweaver> Is that the troubles?  OH you want the bumble bee for steam
<newroad> and bumblebee 3.0.1
<bobweaver> newroad,  and sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia    no workie ?
<genewitch> it dropped my secondary wifi connection and networkmanager is taking 100%CPU and i cannot reboot or shut down
<newroad> lemme try that
<genewitch> pretty dope upgrade!
<bobweaver> genewitch,  you can file bug for us to see more about it ?
<newroad> already got that bob
<genewitch> bobweaver: i don't even know where to start
<newroad> problem is, i cant even do glxgears
<bobweaver> you have tried to press ctrl+alt+f1 and  login and sudo reboot ?
<bobweaver> newroad,  can you run a couple things for me ?
<genewitch> bobweaver: yeah sudo just hangs
<genewitch> shutdown just hangs
<newroad> optirun glxgears gives that error: r
<genewitch> reboot just hangs
<newroad> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: XORG NVIDIA(0): Failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0
<newroad> yep, gladly
<bobweaver> newroad,  what about this ?    /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<bobweaver> what do you get pastebin plz
<bobweaver> pastebin | newroad
<newroad> well, im using cinnamon
<bobweaver> !pastebin | newroad
<ubottu> newroad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newroad> will that work?
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<newroad> no, im on ubuntu with cinnamon
<bobweaver> Oh
<noliverh> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bobweaver> you can not get steam ?
<bobweaver> going ?
<newroad> i can't even get glxgears going
<bobweaver> you have tried the channel #ubuntu-valve
<bobweaver> er
<genewitch> the report a bug series of pages on ubuntu.com are just a loop
<xangua> newroad: cinnamon is not supported anyways
<genewitch> i assume that's by design
<newroad> this error is clearly an error with my bumblebee: [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: XORG NVIDIA(0): Failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0
<JoshuaLin>  /join #inediblepie
<bobweaver> ok I am not gamer at all in fact want beta key ?  j/k anyhow try asking the great perople @ #ubuntu-valve
<newroad> *sigh* this is not related to steam or cinnamon..
<bobweaver> I hate nvidia that is 60 % of the questions here ?
<ben64-droidy> Can I use my laptop as a wireless repeater?
<bobweaver> Oh sorry newroad  I guess that I miss read
<genewitch> so how do i report the bug that the first upgrade 12.10 ran broke my wifi?
<almoxarife> ben64-droidy: what is a wireless repeater?
<genewitch> do i file that under kernel, broadcom
<Marius80> hey
<bobweaver> newroad, all I can help with is links here are some http://wiki.Bumblebee-Project.org/Reporting-Issues      https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable
<ben64-droidy> almoxarife - repeats wireless signal
<Marius80> could anyone tell me why MySQL is sooooo slow on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<antonio_> For some reason the mouse on my gf's desktop that has 10.04 will randomly stop working.  Is there any kind of debugging program I can use or a terminal command to find out whats going on?
<Marius80> Actually  MySQL is not slow,  it's  crippling!!
<cornell> Found the mixer
<ActionParsnip> Marius80: are there bugs reported?
<bobweaver> antonio_, you can gather all devices info from /dev/*
<cornell> There's an entry for ALSA plug-in [chromium-browser].  It's at 100%
<bobweaver> Marius80, What ActionParsnip  said
<Marius80> ActionParsnip, yes,  one bug with ext4 filesystem,  already tried the workaround,  but did not work
<bobweaver> cornell,  what do you mean 100% ?
<Marius80> the workaround is  barrier=0  in /etc/fstab
<cornell> Well, full on. loudest
<antonio_> bobweaver: it outputs /dev/audio: command not found
<Marius80> but as I said,  nothing happened
<Marius80> maybe it's a different bug
<bobweaver> Marius80,  you can file bug ?
<bobweaver> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Marius80> a  Joomla  installation on my localhost took 14 minutes
<cornell> ANd I have sound
<ActionParsnip> Marius80: Tried a different filesystem if ext4 is a known issue causer?
<Marius80> bobweaver, maybe it's a well-known bug,  so that's why I came here before filing the bug
<bobweaver> er ok Marius80  please file bug and tell us in bug what happens then we do not need to flood the irc chat
<Marius80> ActionParsnip, not yet,  I would need to set up the system from new
<cornell> Ok... that's interesting, bobweaver.  The ALSA etc. entry... disappeared.
<somsip> Marius80: working fine here on 12.04. On ext4 too
<ben64-droidy> Can I use my laptop as a wireless repeater?
<ActionParsnip> Marius80: or is it haveing the databases on Ext4 causing the issue? Then you can make a partition to store the data
<bobweaver> Marius80,  that is why ubuntu-bug brings to page that asks what you are filing and looks to see if already filed
<genewitch> So is the answer to my problem "reinstall ubuntu and don't let it upgrade"?
<genewitch> roll back to 12.04?
<Marius80> k I will file it
<Marius80> thank you so far
<bobweaver> antonio_, looking up /drv maping
<dougbb> Marius80: have you tried mariadb?
<bobweaver> mapping * \
<antonio_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: you can hold shift at boot and select the old kernel to boot
<dougbb> Marius80: in the past, when I've been forced to use mysql, I've found mariadb to be an excellent replacement
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: you may be able to humour the installer with a symlink :)
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: hmm
<Marius80> dougbb, will applications designed to run with MySQL automatically support MariaDB even if not mentioned by the installer?
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: holding down shut does nothing
<dougbb> yes ... in my experience, which is not universal of course
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: its a bit of a hack but worth a try
<almoxarife> ben64-droidy: sure, run your wifi promiscuous  with wireshark, take the logged file and and send it out via wifi to the connection of your choice
<Marius80> thank you dougbb
<ben64-droidy> almoxarife - that doesn't sound possible
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: if you run:  cd /usr/src; ls  you will see the header folders.
<dougbb> Marius80: worth a shot anyway
<Marius80> dougbb, MariaDB is not in the repository,  is it?
<TheLordOfTime> Marius80, i'd listen to dependencies as stated in a given software, and not assume other things'll work with it.
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: if you run:  umame -r   you will see the kernel version you are booted to (be sure this is the troublesome kernel)
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: you can then make a symlink in that folde
<almoxarife> ben64-droidy: thats the easy part
<nencinip> dual Head & different monitori resolution can be avaiable  with Radeon9200 (rv280?) and radeon dirver ?
<deadlyquirk> ActionParsnip: Just to be sure I reran md5sum and it matches. I tried putting it on a fresh usb stick and its still throwing errors.
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: make a symlink to what
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: so that the folder for the kernel headers is present, when really its just a link to the previous kernel's headers
<deadlyquirk> It is a UEFI machine. Should I be using another version of the ISO instead of ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<ActionParsnip> deadlyquirk: have you tested your RAM using memtest from the USB stick?
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: may make a shaky driver but it may just be dumb enough to work
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: plus it's easy to roll back :)
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: how do i increase the grub delay so i can just switch kernels on boot?
<genewitch> i am trying the symlinks
<deadlyquirk> ActionParsnip: Ram is good. It boots and runs Fedora 17 as well as Windows.
<ActionParsnip> deadlyquirk: its worth testing, just to be sure
<D_Russ> hello
<ActionParsnip> deadlyquirk: also try a different usb port
<bobweaver> antonio_, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBsT1aW5K44
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: you set the timout in /etc/default/grub    you will need to run:  sudo update-grub   after changing
<adknight87> Actionparsnip: I have a bash file with exec wine "Application" "%@", I have mimeapps.list with the added field x-scheme-handler/imvu=IMVU.desktop. The IMVU.desktop has Exec=linktothescript. <----- Doesn't work
<D_Russ> i cant for the life of me firgure out how to get my printer to work again. it used to work fine, then ubuntu did an update and now it just doesnt work..anyone know how to get my canon printer to work?
<adknight87> The script works in terminal with the added link
<D_Russ> 12.04
<ActionParsnip> adknight87: no idea there dude, not something I've done
<adknight87> poop
<bobweaver> antonio_, wrong person wrong channel
<tyler_d> what are you doing adknight87?
<antonio_> haha
<bobweaver> wash your hands adknight87
<bobweaver> But antonio_  you still might like to watch that ;)
<bobweaver> to see if binary is reading when mouse is not working
<tyler_d> why not run a watch process on the input command?
<D_Russ> canon printer help needed here..anyone familiar?
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: what is the issue
<D_Russ> it dont work
<D_Russ> lol
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: did you grab the drivers from the Canon Europe site?
<D_Russ> actionparsnip: does not print anymore after an update
<cornell> Well, thanks bobweaver and dr_willis
<bobweaver> np cornell, is flash now running with sound ?
<D_Russ> actionparsnip: is this something new, there were no driver for it before
<bobweaver> did you install
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: what model is the pronter?
<bobweaver> !info ubuntu-restickted-extras
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-restickted-extras does not exist in quantal
<Thisguy_> Hey. My keyboard seems to be whacked out! First my ctrl+shift+u stopped working, but now my Caps Lock key is defying my settings and working properly, even though I disabled it. Help me, or point me somewhere where I can get help?
<bobweaver> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<D_Russ> actionparsnip: mx330
<cornell> Yes, I found the mixer... and the settings, and I saw the ALSA volume for chromium...
<D_Russ> pixma mx330
<cornell> Then I had sound again, but ALSA disappeared.
<genewitch> Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed
<bobweaver> O o
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MX_series/PIXMA_MX330.aspx?type=download&page=1
<THEJOLLYGRIMREAP> seen ezmobius?
<cornell> Anyway... I switched things off and back on... I guess I tickled something.
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: right there, on the canon europe site
<cornell> Well, gotta go.
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: nothing new
<THEJOLLYGRIMREAP> kthx?
<D_Russ> actionparsnip: thanks i will try that.
<adknight87> I'm making a link launch a application with that url
<almoxarife> cornell: the chrome alsa plugin will come and go with chrome,
<Chipzzz> does anybody know how I can rename my workspaces on a precise unity desktop?
<doomlord> ubuntu nexus 7, whats it like?
<doomlord> does it have tweaks for touchscreen such as muti-finger gestures for moving windows/desktops;
<bobweaver> I have never ever ever had issue with chrome nor chriomium  ever with soun dafter making sure that I installed them correctly . but not to say that it dont happen maybe that is more of a hardware thing As I tend to make sure that all parts and computers that I by are opensource driver ready
<kangarooo> Hello! Where in launchpad bug files i can find some computer id and hardware info for computer ive lost? I found in bug report LSPCI but where is info about HDD size? I need to find this old info to prove witch is my comp. One guy took mine.
<dougbb> someone rooted a nexus 7 to put ubuntu on it?
<bobweaver> dooml0rd,  libutouch is GREAT !
<bobweaver> No dougbb  we just made iso and lots of armel woork
<doomlord> i'm just watching a youtube video on it;
<Chipzzz> kangarooo: df -h
<Heather_> question: Why does the defualt 000-default apache file change when I change and save the copy of that file?
<doomlord> i'm fairly tempted by a nexus 7 - i dont have an android tablet as yet - but if it would run ubuntu i would be a *lot* more tempted
<bobweaver> there is rooted if you want to call it that in the install thingy well that is hard
<bobweaver> Nexus 7 is AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!
<bobweaver> go for it dooml0rd nothing but good things to say on this end
<bobweaver> there is a iso for it also
<kangarooo> Chipzzz: ok that ill do when ill test that comp but where in LP i can check to compare comp ID and mother board and HDD manufacturer and all its info? I want to give this info to police couse one huy took my comp.
<bobweaver> orga made it ?
<dougbb> I'm thinking of getting a nexus 7 if I can find a good enough black friday deal
<doomlord> can you "dual boot" android/ubuntu
<bobweaver> dougbb,  and doomlord  there are manything that the armel team and linaro are workingon
<almoxarife> doomlord: its already been done
<bobweaver> working on *
<kangarooo> I want to find in LP my old comp ID info. Where is it? In lspci file isnt all info.
<doomlord> having said that, i think i would really like ubuntu permanently
<bobweaver> dooml0rd,  there are some issues and a bug testing sqad going on
<iamzim> Linux Action Show - Ubuntu on Nexus 7 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMLNyTG49_w&feature=g-all-u
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: I suggest you remove the printer you have setup, then power off the printer iteself. You don't need the installer script, just install the debs in the packages folder
<bobweaver> if you would like there are many many people that where working with it at UDS and also there is wikis for it also I 100% recommend it over any tablet
<bobweaver> so cool
<doomlord> i think a desktop grid would work well on a tablet :)
<D_Russ> ok
<arthur_> hey guys, is there a way to disable the keyring thing on ubuntu no one else uses this computer and the whole startup/boot up process is getting annoying
<bobweaver> but there is other tablets that can run off metacity also and also 10 ft interfaces are great dooml0rd  I am making one want to see ?
<D_Russ> actionparsnip: it shows already installed
<D_Russ> i am reinstalling
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: I hate that grid thing. It's one of the first things I kill off
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: cool
<ActionParsnip> arthur_: one way is a blank password (not too secure)
<D_Russ> actionparsnip: is a restart in order?
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: once you reboot, relogin and power on the printer and set it up again
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: i would :)
<doomlord> does "globalmenu"work ok on a touchscreen? like pulldown gestures from the top edge of the screen ? (i think you'd want the menu displayed permanently instead of being cursor-activate)
<bobweaver> dooml0rd,  check it out brother https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pER9B5Jo5dI
<D_Russ> thanks
<arthur_> ActionParsnip, doesn't really matter to me if it's 'secure' or not. but using a blank password would mean that I won't get that prompt anymore? i mean if I turn on my computer and walk away get  back then empathy will be fully logged in too?>
<bobweaver> what that is not the right link ;)
<ActionParsnip> arthur_: then set a blank password and it won't bother you :)
<doomlord> i think i saw asome video with 3-finger drag moving windows around withtout needing to aim at the titlebar
<ActionParsnip> arthur_: yes it won't prompt you
<arthur_> thanks!
<bobweaver> lol sorry dooml0rd  here is a link of unity 3d running on panda board with hacked up code
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcepB1E1lX0
<smj> Beep doesn't produce any sound when it's run :/ How do I enable PC speaker or Intel HDA emulation?
<doomlord> What appeals about the nexus 7 is pocketability - i can imagine always carrying it in a jacket pocket
<joshtau> anyone run across 146.831065] hid-multitouch 0003:1B96:0F00.0009: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed: on a multitouch screen (ubuntu 12.10, sony vaio 11)
<arthur_> one other thing. just installed the restricted drivers. how do I get back to the regular drivers? just deactivate the restricted on in "Additional Drivers"?
<doomlord> so to have a "real" os like ubuntu there would be awesome :)
<joshtau> doomlord: customised roms for the nexus 7 make it an actual tablet compared to the stock os
<bobweaver> day one dooml0rd  day two ;)
<kylemccool_> s
<joshtau> running paranoid android on the nexus 7 is the closest to perfection for a 7" tablet, and is actually usable by everyone and not just developers/fantatics :P
<bobweaver> dooml0rd,  what about things like the atrix 2 ?  and other things like that eff the desktop all together  there is the all in one with system 76 now but tyat is off topic sorry al
<doomlord> nexus 7 is complementary to my current gadgets
<genewitch> so. the upgrade broke ALL wireless, not just the onboard
<genewitch> i can get a connection for a minute, but then it stops working and keeps asking for the wifi password over and over
<dougbb> genewitch: have you tried editing the wireless config?
<genewitch> I switched to the old kernel 3.5.0-17 on boot and the wl module isn't in that modules directly
<genewitch> dougbb: if i wanted to edit files i'd be in #gentoo
<dougbb> I didn't say files
<dougbb> and don't be an ass
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: which kernel has the wl module?
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: neither, now
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: the update removed the package with the module i guess
<bobweaver> genewitch,  wait a second can we see       lspci -vnn | grep 14e4          then pastebin it and the bot will tell uou more
<genewitch> and i can't rebuild the ,mmodule
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: then I would remove then re-add the driver
<bobweaver> !pastebin |  genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<doomlord> i dont like windows8 but i think some of MS's ideas are interesting for a tablet ui.. the live tiles make sense
<joshtau> windows 8  for a tablet is so silly
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: use jockey
<bobweaver> +1 ActionParsnip
<genewitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376351/
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: i can remove it but i can't sucessfully reinstall it
<bobweaver> but if jockey is not reading the card number but the other number ()()* um... like lspci and lspci -vnn show different things that is what I have seen alot of in Ubuntu that esp jockey that it is not reading it right
<almoxarife> win8 tablet seems like a glorified android
<doomlord> their screen-edge gesture ideas are ok too - i think its good to have the whole screen available
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: is the system a laptop?
<bobweaver> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: yes
<bobweaver> dooml0rd,  think about metacity and unity-qt
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: then use a wired connection and get sorted, may help
 * bobweaver mouth waters 
<doomlord> IMO win8 RT is a slight of hand. they want people to buy it thinking its a true "computer" OS, because of the windows name, when  infact its cutdown
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: get sorted?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<genewitch> it is on wired right now
<bobweaver> fix *
<almoxarife> unity-qt? qtrazor?
<genewitch> wired works, just the broadcom and the realtek cards stopped working on reboot. what is jockey
<bobweaver> almoxarife,  sorry that is what it was called in the start when it was QT
<kylemccool> sup
<bobweaver> genewitch, additional drivers it is also called
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<almoxarife> genewitch: check something, is linux-kernel-headers installed?
<bobweaver> it looks for proprietary things using scripts  genewitch
<Butcho> genewitch: jockey-text -l
<genewitch> almoxarife: i think so
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: ii bcmwl-kernel-source and a bunch of other stuff
<kylemccool> K
<arthur_> just installed the restricted drivers. how do I get back to the regular drivers? just deactivate the restricted on in "Additional Drivers"?
<bobweaver> genewitch,  if you will tell us the card # then bang we can really help you
<Butcho> genewitch: make sure linux-source and linux-headers-* is installed
<Butcho> that was my problem with the nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: do you also have b43-fwcutter installed?
<genewitch> Butcho: they're installed
<genewitch> bobweaver: i pastebin that info
<genewitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376351/
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: can you also pastebin the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'bcmwl|b43-fwcutter'
<bobweaver> genewitch,  14e4:4727  you see that ?
<bobweaver> you can match that up with the drivers page if you like to ?
<genewitch> yes that said to install bcmwl-kernel-source
<bobweaver> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported devices
<genewitch> bcmwl-kernel-source installs, but doesn't do anything, it says: Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed
<bobweaver> genewitch,  paste what ActionParsnip  asked plz
<bobweaver> pastebin it plz
<bobweaver> that is
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: the one on the 12.10 amd64 liveCD installer. 3.5.0-17
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: but after update, that module is no longer on the system
<bobweaver> ***      ActionParsnip> genewitch: can you also pastebin the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'bcmwl|b43-fwcutter'       ***
<genewitch> oh
<genewitch> i didn't see that
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: thanks
<usr13> genewitch: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<D_Russ> actionparsnip: no luck
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: yeah that also doesn't work, usr13
<genewitch> oops
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376367/
<genewitch> usr13: says dpkg-dev is needed but is not going to be installed
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: sudo apt-get --purge remove bcmwl-kernel-source; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source b43-fwcutter
<genewitch> ok
<praveenmarkandu> hi need some help with MTP devices
<praveenmarkandu> not everyones favourite topic i bet
<genewitch> i'm more concrened that everything i do in apt-get install says required pacakges have not yet nbeen created or been moved out of Incoming
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  this - > is going to be nice to watch to see if it is wl or b43
<praveenmarkandu> anyway, in ubuntu 12.04, i could get to the devvice via the ~/.gvfs path
<praveenmarkandu> but now in ubuntu 12.10 how do i do that?
<praveenmarkandu> i can only access it via nautilus
<bobweaver> errr  proprietary hardware
<genewitch> bobweaver: bcma, wl
<genewitch> bobweaver: i could have told you that
<praveenmarkandu> and it is some weird path name like gphoto://[usb:002,002]/
<genewitch> lspci -k when i first booted ubuntu up
<arthur_> just installed the restricted drivers. how do I get back to the regular drivers? just deactivate the restricted on in "Additional Drivers"?
<bobweaver> genewitch,  yeah the broadcom-sta-* :)
<genewitch> so why am i not installing that package
<bobweaver> IDK
<bobweaver> is it installed genewitch  ?  lsmod | grep wl
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: did the symlink not work?
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: results of your command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376381/
<genewitch> mind you, i already did all of this before coming in here
<genewitch> but not pastebin, so at least it's consistently broken
<bobweaver> genewitch,  plz do this  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bobweaver> then
<genewitch> bobweaver: I have that installed.
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: what is the output of:  uname -a
<bobweaver> dpkg-query  -l | grep  broad*
<genewitch> Linux genewitch-700Z3A-700Z4A-700Z5A-700Z5B 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:26:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bobweaver> isitwl=$(dpkg-query  -l | grep  broad*) && echo $isitwl | pastebinit
<bobweaver> genewitch,  ^^
<genewitch> bobweaver: there's nothing in the output about broadcom
<bobweaver> then it is not installed
<bobweaver> so is b43 ?
<genewitch> I KNOW.
<genewitch> NO
<genewitch> lspci -k showed bcma, wl for the broadcom4313 chip when i first booted
<bobweaver> then install the 2 pakages
<genewitch> what two
<bobweaver> packages
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma; sudo modprobe wl
<bobweaver> no no no you have to look at the card **number **
<genewitch> 4313
<bobweaver> nope
<genewitch> which can use STA or bcmwl
<deadlyquirk> is there a large difference between the iso for 12.4 and the one for 12.4.1?
<bobweaver> lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<bobweaver> what is in red ?
<genewitch> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376351/
<genewitch> 4727
<ActionParsnip> deadlyquirk: later packages, requiring less updates after the initial install
<bobweaver> good now look at chart
<bobweaver> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported devices
<bobweaver> 14e4:4727     no (WIP)    BCM4313     b/g/n       LCN (r1)    wl/brcm80211
<genewitch> bobweaver: funny, because it worked both with the installer and after i rebooted
<deadlyquirk> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a shot then. I need to stop downloading stuff like this at home. My net connection is too slow...
<genewitch> bobweaver: then when i did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it stopped working
<bobweaver> so to get the right one according to the page that makes mods you need to install these things I will list off 1 sec
<genewitch> Furthermore, this wifi card works perfectly in gentoo. I can swithc it out for any number of other wifi cards (intel, ralink, etc) but the realtek USB card i have is ALSO freaking out.
<genewitch> So i'm not willing to open the laptop up again on a whim.
<bobweaver> genewitch,   sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-{source,dkms,common}
<genewitch> ok
<bobweaver> god for gentoo
<bobweaver> good *
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> use gentoo if you like I mean use what you like and want
<bobweaver> ralink maybe firmware ?
<genewitch> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376391/
<genewitch> bobweaver: so that's also a no go
<genewitch> so am i reinstalling?
<noliverh> about the wireless pci thing... my netgear v3 is not working in my ubuntu
<genewitch> and just not letting ubuntu upgrade itself?
<noliverh> why is that?
<bobweaver> apt-cache show broadcom-sta-common
<bobweaver> genewitch,  ^^
<genewitch> yes, screenfuls of stuff
<adknight87> Man I can't figure this out. I can't get the link to become a part of a scripts exec
<bobweaver> genewitch,  here break it down
<bobweaver>  apt-cache show broadcom-sta-common | awk '/Filename:/,/Size:/
<bobweaver> woops
<bobweaver>  apt-cache show broadcom-sta-common | awk '/Filename:/,/Size:/'
<bobweaver> much better
<bobweaver> or if you like to break down more
<bobweaver> apt-cache show broadcom-sta-common | awk '/Filename:/,/Size:/ {print$2}'| head -n 1
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: what wifi chip does it use?
<genewitch> bobweaver: so i got sta-{source,common,} installed, but dkms fails with the same error that bcmwl-kernel-source did
<bobweaver> ahh what is kernel # ?
<bobweaver> uname -r
<genewitch> 3.5.0-18
<genewitch> 3.5.0-18-generic
<bobweaver> headers are installed ?
<bobweaver> genewitch,  ^^
<genewitch> yes. should i purge them, bobweaver
<bobweaver> yeah purge and re-install headers and then re-start computer (better then re-build kernel to fix bug) cough cough gentoo
<bobweaver> genewitch,  you can also add mods that are not added to kernel 'sudo modprobe <name of mod>'
<genewitch> bobweaver: i know that, but wl doesn't exist
<genewitch> bobweaver: also, did the purge remove and reboot, still same error
<genewitch> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376401/
<chubz> if i upgrade my ubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10 will my ssh key i generated change?
<genewitch> chubz: for sshd or your RSA/DSA key
<bobweaver> genewitch,  Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<genewitch> i.e. the .pem file
<genewitch> bobweaver: yeah, that's the error that i came in here to fix
<genewitch> oh so many hours ago
<genewitch> okay like 2 but still
<chubz> genewitch: wait... so if i upgrade the ssh key i generated will be gone? i need my key cause its tied to some github repos.
<bobweaver> genewitch,  what are you doing with kernel ?
<bobweaver> genewitch,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/89542/how-to-build-the-mainline-kernel-source-package
<chubz> genewitch: didn't really understand your response
<genewitch> chubz: if you upgrade you won't lose your private key, it's in ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<genewitch> chubz: or another file ending in .pem in that folder.
<genewitch> bobweaver: i'm not doing anythign with the kernel, the apt-get upgrade just update it and broke this
<genewitch> bobweaver: once again, if i am going to be compiling a kernel, why am i using ubuntu. A valid answer to my question would be "reinstall and don't let it upgrade"
<chubz> how do i even upgrade my ubuntu? i'm on 12.04 right now. shouldn't i be able to update through update manager? it doesn't show up for me o.o
<bobweaver> genewitch,  upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<genewitch> chubz: i do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> chubz: your OS is told to only look for LTS releases
<bobweaver> like that type of upgrade or jsut a sudo at-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> chubz: so you need to tell it not to and it will see quantal
<bobweaver> apt*
<genewitch> bobweaver: no, just let the stupid package manager update 124 packages after i first booted up after installing. Literally downloaded all of them over WIFI. after reboot, WIFI no longer worked.
<genewitch> this was 3 hours ago.
<bobweaver> ahh
<genewitch> from blank SSD to non-working WIFI within an hour
<bobweaver> genewitch,  you have boted into different kernel ?
<bobweaver> to test ^^
<ActionParsnip> chubz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376407/
<genewitch> bobweaver: i tried booting into 3.5.0-17 and ran the same commands
<genewitch> bobweaver: same errors
<bobweaver> ummmm......
<bobweaver> weird
<genewitch> how do i see what the original software upgrade did
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: are there bugs reported for the 3.5.0-17 kernel and broadcom?
<genewitch> because i can find out what it removed and put it back
<chubz> ActionParsnip: thanks
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: dunno, the help.ubuntu.com stuff is just a loop. i don't know where to actually search for bugs. and it would be a 3.5.0-18 bug not a 17
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-card-bcm43xx/217616#217616   seems to mention the 3.5.0.017
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-generic
<bobweaver> genewitch,  also are you sure that it is not hard or soft blocked ?  rfkill list all
<genewitch> bobweaver: samesung-wlan not blobked
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: do i need the GENERIC part?
<genewitch> that's probably why this isn't working
<genewitch> ugh
<genewitch> UGH
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: if your kernel is the generic kernel, you want the generic headers. If you had the pae kernel, you'd want the pae headers
<Heather_> why is it that I dont have /etc/hosts/ ?
<ActionParsnip> Heather_: as in the file /etc/hosts
<Heather_> yes
<ActionParsnip> Heather_: or a folder /etc/hosts with stuff in ?
<ActionParsnip> Heather_: that's not good
<Heather_> folder
<ActionParsnip> Heather_: ah, let me see
<ActionParsnip> Heather_: no hosts folder here in /etc
<ActionParsnip> Heather_: I have a hosts file
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: pae would be for 32bit with > 3.5GB ram?
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: yes
<genewitch> i imagine a server distro
<genewitch> yeah not that. i think it worked
<genewitch> wooooot
<bobweaver>  /etc/hosts is a file
<Heather_> ActionParsnip thanks thats what I was looking for
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: its just to access more ram, but each process wil only see 3.2Gb ram :)
<genewitch> yeah, perfect for tomcat
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: oh, what worked?
<genewitch> bcmwl-kernel-source installed sucessfully i think
<genewitch> AND WIFI WORKS
<genewitch> let's see for how long
<bobweaver> \o/
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: is tomcat known to get a bit ram-hungry?
<genewitch> ;-)
<genewitch> dude it was totally my fault. :-(
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: sweet grandma's spatula, it worked
<genewitch> linux-headers-3.5.0-18-generic is what i needed
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: no worries dude, things happen
 * bobweaver googles spatula
<bobweaver> lol
<genewitch> it's like a spanner for pancakes
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: not seen Anchorman with Willl Ferrell ?
<bobweaver> not in a while ActionParsnip  I should add to my Ubuntu TV
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: well, you got the gold and that's what counts :)
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: hehe it's one of his exclamations :)
<bobweaver> genewitch,  it is my fault for not asking for uname -a and asking for uname -r
<Rock> how to reset my language setting in englist it just show me in some chinese
<genewitch> yeah. Now i have to figure out this intel/AMD videocard vga_switcaroo thing
<ActionParsnip> 'sweet Odin's raven!!#
<bobweaver> lol
<Rock> http://i47.tinypic.com/ff8o7o.png
<ActionParsnip> glad that's over, broadcom can be a real div sometimes :)
<genewitc1> okay so can i use vga_switcheroo with the amd binary drivers?
<Rock> how to reset my language setting in englist it just show me in some chinese http://i47.tinypic.com/ff8o7o.png
<ActionParsnip> Rock: blue flag in the top right
<genewitc1> ActionParsnip: it had an intel 6150 in it, i ripped it out because windows did THIS EXACT same thing with the intel card
<bobweaver> Rock with  gnome-language-selector ?
<Rock> but whts the step i do in tht section
<ActionParsnip> Rock: can you make another image if someone cannot guide you. I'm on XP at work
<bobweaver> Rock,  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<praveenmarkandu> can anyone help me to access MTP devices via the shell
<Rock> is there any command line stuff to reset my language setting?
<genewitc1> Rock: i think that keyboard is your language setting
<bobweaver> Rock,  edit /etc/default/locale and ~/.pam_environment
<genewitc1> do you need to do locale-gen && . /etc/profile
<genewitc1> ?
<bobweaver> Rock, guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/133318/how-do-i-change-the-language-via-a-terminal
<Rock> bobweaver /etc/default/locale contains: LANG="en_IN" 2 LANGUAGE="en_IN:en"
<skunk> cnf: remember when you said you maintain the magic mouse driver for ubuntu? you know anything about the mighty mouse? and how to disable unneeded buttons (the side ones)
<genewitc1> the side ones are so needed
<bobweaver> Rock,  even better http://askubuntu.com/questions/152668/i-cannot-set-my-system-back-to-english-from-chinese-language
<genewitc1> haha
<skunk> genewitcl: I only used the side ones for expose on tiger. On ubuntu everytime i press it it takes me back a page in chrome
<genewitc1> all that url is missing is "help"
<bobweaver> zh_CN.utf8
<genewitc1> skunk: that's pretty cool
<bobweaver> google would see it more genewitc1  with help in it
<genewitc1> skunk: you have to tell X to treat those as just generic buttons as opposed to navigation buttons
<genewitc1> skunk: i bet the right hand one goes forwards
<praveenmarkandu> nope? no help with MTP?
<skunk> genewitcl: I mapped the button via xev. They are named Button8
<skunk> genewitcl: modifying them is a different story
<Samizdat> I'm having problems getting my USB/DAC to work.  I keep getting a sync error : cannot submit urb (err = -27)
<phy1729> how do I stop ubuntu from sending packets to 224.0.0.1?
<Samizdat> This one comes before it: [ 2189.797804] delay: estimated 354, actual 1
<ActionParsnip> phy1729: set an iptables rule
<phy1729> ActionParsnip: did that it doesn't work
<phy1729> and #iptables is stumped
<Samizdat> My sound works for a bit, then cuts out.
<genewitc1> phy1729: yeah, iptables. that address looks like an ISP gateway, why do you want to block packets to it
<phy1729> genewitc1: it's multicast I don't use it so I see no reason for it to fill up logs or be a possible attack vector
<bobweaver> ipcop ^^ ?
<bobweaver> nm
<genewitc1> phy1729: there's an ifconfig thing to turn off multicast
<Rock> bobweaver: thanx ur link solved it just do little editing in .pam_enviroment
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
 * phy1729 goes off to man ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> phy1729: could use ufw instead
<vikasjain> i am tryin on my own to install eclipse for last 2 days. But have not been able to do so. I see the icon  in dash home. When i double click the eclipse icon it does not open. Can some1 guide me if u have any idea
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: quantal
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: if you run it from a terminal, the output may help
<genewitc1> phy1729: ifconfig eth0 multicast off
<bobweaver> Rock,  没问题
<genewitc1> maybe
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then reboot
<vikasjain> hi @actionparsnip i get this bash: /usr/bin/eclipse: No such file or directory
<genewitc1> vikasjain: do you have java installed
<genewitc1> the JDK not the JRE
<vikasjain> @genewitc1 yep
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip:  Will do.
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: ok then run: grep -i eclip /usr/share/applications/* | grep Exec
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: will default the sound settings, may help
<bobweaver> dpkg-query -l | eclipse       ?
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip it does not yield any result
<bobweaver> dpkg-query -l | grep eclipse       ?
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: did you make the launcher yourself?
<bobweaver> and
<vikasjain> yes
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: how did you install eclipse?
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip yes
<phy1729> genewitc1: ifconfig eth0 -multicast
<Rock> vikasjain : why dont u reinstall it
<genewitc1> phy1729: i was close, sorry
<phy1729> that's alright wouldn't have found it otherwise
<phy1729> now to put that in /etc/networking/interfaces
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip , I downloaded eclipse , untarred it , Created a soft link , Added the it to main menu under programming
<vikasjain> @rock im tryin it
<vikasjain> but for some reason im missing a step i feel
<bobweaver> vikasjain,  why not from the softwre center ? just wondering ?
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: where did you extract it to?
<Rock> @viaksjain install it from software center
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip i created a folder called eclipse in my home directory
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip gave a soft link to /usr/bin/
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: try running:   ~/eclipse/eclipse      does it run ok? also, why did you not use the one from the repos as bobweaver asked?
<vikasjain> @bobweaver i will try in case something else does not work
<bobweaver> vikasjain,  just wondering why not ?  do you need alpha version or something ?
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: I assume the binary is called 'eclipse'
<vikasjain> @bobweaver i will try.. I don need any alpha version..!!
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip yep
<bobweaver> vikasjain,  can we see eclispe.desktop  ?
<bobweaver> !pastebin | vikasjain
<ubottu> vikasjain: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: does it launch ok using the command I gave
<Rock> running apps in terminal like synaptic it gives me the error :(process:3158): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip it does
<bobweaver> Rock,  synaptic needs sudo permissions like gksudo synaptic
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip sorry typo it does not launch
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: i'd use the packaged version
<bobweaver> or maybe Lib is not up too date not sure how much synaptic is deved on now a days
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0~rc4-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip let me try from software center
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<bobweaver> because it does not use session-installer
<bobweaver> Rock, ^^
<Rock> bobweaver: but why i type any apps name like deluge-gtk it gives me the same error
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: Same. Audio works for a bit, then cuts out.
<Samizdat> [  298.308507] cannot submit urb (err = -27)
<bobweaver> Rock,  C lib
<Rock> how to fix it ?
<Samizdat> [  298.308501] delay: estimated 353, actual 0
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip sure..!! Apreciate your help
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: is it a laptop?
<Samizdat> Yeah.
<bobweaver> Rock, it is not a error it is a warning
<Rock> whtever: is there any fix for this
<dwarder> which mindmap software would you suggest?
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: Yeah. Thing is, I can't find this error code anywhere.
<bobweaver> like if I was to make c++ program  and Cmake looks to see if I am using windows nope so it falls back  << Rock
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Q9sj5V3w
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: run:  cd $HOME
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: then retry
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: Same thing.
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: when did I say:  sudo wget?
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: Fair enough. My bad.
<kazagistar> my nautilus is missing the "create file" option in the right-click menu... I am running gnome-desktop on a minimal ubuntu install... can anyone help me get "Create empty file" button?
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: if it needed sudo, I would have added it. Don't go adding sudo to commands just because you feel like it you can and will really screw your OS.
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: gk@gk-HP-ProBook-4530s:~$ wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh alsa-info.sh: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: you will need to run:  sudo rm ~/
<ActionParsnip> wait
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: you will need to run:  sudo rm ~/alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: as the file is owned by root as you added sudo to the wget (for some unknown reason)
<lolo> alguna nena de tampico
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: Now the wget command?
<bobweaver> dang upstreames ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: yes, the command I gave, as I gave it
<bobweaver> upstreamer's*
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: I agree to upload data?
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: please, it will make a URL. Give the URL in the channel please
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: I don't follow
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: use tab and enter to navigate the menus :)
<dixoncx> Help regarding custom keyboard shortcuts. I want to set for "firefox -P RevS -no-remote" (ie., firefox with custom profile). But it didn't work after reboot. Any other way to do this ?
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: alsa-info.txt.sNaroYelSx
<Samizdat> Is that what you meant?
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: ok, open that file in gedit
<Samizdat> I did.
<Samizdat> I don't see a url in it, ActionParsnip.
<Samizdat> I opened it in Nano, actuall.
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: ok then select to not upload and a text file will be made in /tmp. open it in gedit and use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com   to pastebin it
<extropy> how can I install a new kernel on a release that doesn't yet support my hardware?
<dixoncx> bump
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1376474/
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: I know I'm on a crazy kernel, but tried every release along the way.
<bobweaver> extropy,  what kernel and what version?
<bobweaver> version = ubuntu version
<Samizdat> It had previously fixed this issue when I went to 3.6.2
<extropy> I'd like to put 12.10 on my box but it's Atom D2700 w/ GMA 3600
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: where did you get alsa driver k3.7.0-999-generic   from?
<extropy> for some reason ubuntu's installer works just find but when I try to boot it hangs
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: I have no idea.
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: The issue was here before I upgraded at all.
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: It was happening on a clean install of Kubuntu 12.10
<extropy> D2700 allegedly doesn't support 64-bit even though it has EMT64 extension. I believe this is because Intel's GMA graphics don't suport it.
<extropy> graphics and/or chipset
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: why have you got the Raring kernel in Quantal?
<extropy> really frustrating to see a 32-bit kernel hang while you're trying to boot. No idea why the installer even works to be honest
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: The Raring kernel? Is that the 3.7?
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: yes, so you are using a 3rd party kernel
<extropy> can unity run without compiz?
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: It's working nicely actually. Machine is fast. The problem was here before the kernel, also.
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: the alsa driver which has come with the kernel cannot be supported by us. I suggest you contact the packager
<bobweaver> extropy, No WAY
<bobweaver> unity can not run with out compiz
<ActionParsnip> extropy: unity is a plugin for compiz
<extropy> ouch
<extropy> huh, TIL
<bobweaver> well unity 3d ^^
<bobweaver> ;)
<sudaya> hi all, registerd server not shown in pgadmin III while postgres sql is running
<ActionParsnip> extropy: if you stick to precise you can use 2D which doesn't use compiz
<extropy> boom goes the dynamite!
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: If I walk it back to 3.6, would you know what steps to take?
<sudaya> hi all, registerd server not shown in pgadmin III while postgres sql is running is there any problem ??
<bobweaver> extropy,  I hear that there is form.factor tv desktop notebook and phone in unity 2d
<sudaya> any one please help
<bobweaver> like in my repo
<extropy> wow, so at this point I'm not entirely sure what the relationship between compiz, wayland and unity really is
<xangua> ActionParsnip: doesn't unity use  LLVMpipe to run it there is no hardware acceleration¿
<oldmankdude> is there a particular command to reinstall the kernel in /boot ? can't seem to figure it out... removing/purging and reinstalling linux-image doesnt seem to do the trick
<extropy> unity is a compiz plugin? and not the other way around? mind=blown
<bobweaver> extropy,  what are you questions about unity 3d ? Like lins and such ?
<bobweaver> s|lins | like
<extropy> I'm not a big fan of Unity3D ... more of a UDK type I think
<bobweaver> extropy, unreal development kit ?
<gimpygoo> im having trouble getting the shade feature to work .. anyone have any thoughts?
<extropy> indeed
<bobweaver> for games ?
<gimpygoo> I have a new instal .
<gimpygoo> install*
<extropy> right, that's the joke right? Unity3D?
<extropy> what do I win?
<bobweaver> but unity 4
<bobweaver> you loss
<cm> why grub2 can't show .jpg background image which comes from /usr/share/backgrounds? if I save .jpg as .png, then grub2 can show .png background image. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10.
<bobweaver> Ok not as good as UDK but still a great engine that is now  comming to *nix
<bobweaver> extropy,  ^^
<extropy> think I'll just wait for John Carmack to release a new tech engine and use the old one for free xD
<bobweaver> extropy,  we can only pray that UDK sees that valve and unity 4 are here so kwhy not UDK
<bobweaver> s|kwhy | why
<dixoncx> Help regarding custom keyboard shortcuts. I want to set for "firefox -P RevS -no-remote" (ie., firefox with custom profile). It works but not persistent. ie., it didn't work after reboot. Any other way to do this ??
<bobweaver> extropy, ? Oo* ?
<extropy> man, what's the word on Steam for Linux anyway? I feel like we should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobweaver> yup +1 ^^
<sudaya> hi all, registerd server not shown in pgadmin III while postgres sql is running is there any problem ??
<bobweaver> dixoncx, why not make a quicklist for that ?
<extropy> lol, I just got that "bobbin' and weavin'"
<dixoncx> bobweaver: how ?
<bobweaver> dixoncx,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/what-custom-launchers-and-unity-quicklists-are-available
<bobweaver> there is FF one
<bobweaver> #32
<dixoncx> bobweaver: i will look through it..
<bobweaver> dixoncx,  not sure about keyboard though sorry others will know
<dixoncx> bobweaver: Its Ok, thats for insight about quicklist :)
<ActionParsnip> xangua: yes in Quantal
<noliverh> hello
<noliverh> how to switch from one channel to other?
<noliverh> im using irssi now
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: have you joined other channels?
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: after i joined to another channel, i cannot see other channels anymore
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: you can use ALT + number to switch between joined channels
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: okies...
<seednode> What IRc client are they using?
<seednode> Oh, irssi
<seednode> I prefer weechat
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: if you are targetted in a channel, you will see a pink highlight in the bottom left
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5a1c54de9ff527595f655dc25760be8174f7fe15
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip finally my eclipse works
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: see how the alsa driver is different
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: i will try... switching from other channels
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: Yes, but the same audio problem.
<extropy> If Intel advertises the fact that their Atom chips are 64-bit but don't support 64-bit OS' can Atom buyers sue them for false advertising?
<xrs1> can i sue Atari for selling me a Jaguar?
<Samizdat> extropy: Anybody can sue anybody for anything.
<extropy> you can if they mislead you into buying it I suppose
<NSAgent> How so? The CPU is 64 bit, the chipset and BIOS probably aren't
<extropy> Intel's excuse: "we don't want Atom supplanting sales of Celeron and Core i3" :T
<xigate> hi im newbie
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: are you using the USB audio?
<xrs1> aparently you dont remember the Atari Jaguar "Do the Math" commercials.    blasted you will how it was a 64bit system (in reality it was a dual 32bit processor system that split the instruction set in half)
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: nope
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip i am unable to open it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376495/ is the error
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: what is that?
<extropy> huh, crazy
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: sorry, wrong target
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: do you use the usb audio?
<Samizdat> I'm trying to.
<extropy> I feel like Microsoft is behind this somehow
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: tried a different USB port?
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: Yes, same.
<xrs1> USB Legacy Support enabled in BIOS?
<xigate> woow mazing
<xrs1> disable onboard audio?
<xigate> gavin : hi
<xigate> u ask me?
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: I used it with Ubuntu 12.04, had issues with 12.10 until I changed to kernel 3.6.2
<xigate> my dell n4050 have wireles problem
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: can i open other irc server aside this freenode?
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: I then switched to openSUSE and the problems came back. I installed Kubuntu 12.10 this morning and have been fighting with it all day.
<noliverh> i mean two server at a time?
<Samizdat> noliverh: Ofc, if your client allows it.
<extropy> is there a way to throw a new kernel on *while* installing Ubuntu from scratch so I can actually boot the machine once it's done installing?
<noliverh> at the same time Samizdat ?
<xrs1> install the linux headers before you reboot?
<noliverh> Samizdat: how?
<NSAgent> Linux headers are not the kernel
<Samizdat> I'm on two servers right now, noliverh.
<extropy> omg, I just realized the problems I having are probably just graphics related
<extropy> how can I skip trying to support my graphics hardware before an appropriate driver can be installed?
<Samizdat> noliverh: What client are you using?
<xigate> gavin : like my nighbour name  lol
<zizo> how installing ubuntu with windows in  same hard disk
<xigate> partition
<xrs1> or use Wubi
<xrs1> when you install Ubuntu it will give you the chance to shrink your Windows partition so you can install Ubuntu
<blackshirt> !find ntfs
<ubottu> Found: ntfs-3g, ntfs-3g-dbg, ntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-dev, libntfs-gnomevfs
<blackshirt> Is there tool to fix ntfs ?
<xrs1> testdisk
<sudaya> how to resolve skype dependency ??
<xrs1> can do some stuffs
<xrs1> sudo apt-get build-dep
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip:
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: Any ideas?
<almoxarife> blackshirt: ntfs has to be fixed from the windows side
<ms_> hi all!!! I have some problems with my xfce.
<sudaya> how to install skype in 12.04
<xrs1> i dont know how to fix the "some problems"
<ms_> first, I can't change my background.
<xrs1> sudo apt-get install skype
<xangua> sudaya: sudo apt-get install skype  (you need partner repository enabled) or download it from skype.com
<xrs1> right click on desktop -> Desktop settings -> "+"
<sudaya> xrs1: xangua i have download .deb file
<ms_> second, when I shut down, it shows me:"session manager must be in idle state when requesting a shutdown"
<xrs1> open the .deb with Ubuntu Software Center
<onborad> Dear all, my laptop fans runing faster and make noisely .How can I control fans ,I have use  Thinkpad fan enable level auto ,but no work
<sudaya> xangua: wehn i try to install it give dependency skype-bin
<onborad> ?
<onborad> Dear all, my laptop fans runing faster and make noisely .How can I control fans ,I have use  Thinkpad fan enable level auto ,but no work
<sudaya> xrs1: i have done same but give dependency skype-bin
<xrs1> have u enabled your software sources?
<sudaya> xrs1: YEAH
<xangua> sudaya: i have no problems with skype installed from software center
<xrs1> i'd just forget the .deb and open Ubuntu Software Center and install the one in there then
<sudaya> xrs1: i have also tried it first as u said but get same message dependecny skype-bin not found
<DND> hi guys i need help with dual booting ubuntu and windows 7
<xrs1> let me try installing
<sudaya> xrs1: sure thank you
<almoxarife> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<DND> the problem is my PC came with preinstalled OS. and i can see there are 4 partitions in windows. 2 system partitions, 1 partition(c drive) and one recovery partition
<DND> now i tried shrinking C: drive then booted to ubuntu CD. but ubuntu cannot make me use the shrinked partition
<xrs1> do you have a system restore disk for the computer?
<DND> xrs1, yes the recovery partition
<xrs1> no an actaul disk
<sudaya> ubottu: i have tried already
<ubottu> sudaya: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DND> 2 system parition is around 100mb each
<sudaya> xrs1: for ubuntu ? or windows
<DND> cd? i just made one yesterday because i dont want to destroy the partitions without recovery cd
<wingy> when you use curl -F subscribed=True, what is True equivalent in a programming language .. is it the boolean true or the string "True" ?
<xrs1> that came with the computer in case that recovery partition got erased
<xrs1> or if you decided to upgrade / replace the hard drive
<DND> its an HP elite 8200. but im not sure what will be the behavior if i erased the recovery partition
<DND> if i erased it, will the cd be dependent on it or not
<xrs1> you wont be able to use the Direct2Disk recovery thats in there
<xrs1> you will need to download updates from the manufacturer (you should any way, the ones in the recovery partition are old)
<sudaya> xrs1: is skype working on ur system ??
<xrs1> its installing
<DND> can i delete at least 1 system partition? its only 100 mb
<xrs1> leave that one
<almoxarife> sudaya: open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<xrs1> oh you have 2 100MB
<almoxarife> sudaya: open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<xrs1> time to ask in ##windows
<DND> yep
<DND> im going there now
<DND> thanks
<sudaya> almoxarife: for what ??
<ms_> hey!!!, when I shut down, it shows me:"session manager must be in idle state when requesting a shutdown" and refuse to stop!!
<xrs1> skype installed and runs fine (Ubuntu Studio 12.10 x64)
<almoxarife> sudaya: in terminal run 'sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" | pastebinit <-- share the link
<sudaya> xrs1: http://pastebin.com/c5WacUNX
<sudaya> xrs1: i got this message
<lahwran> how do I reenable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<lahwran> also in the meantime, how do I restart X without the help of ctrl+alt+backspace?
<almoxarife> sudaya: then run this terminal command, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype | pastebinit <--share link
<necavi> Hello, I recently installed ubuntu 12.10, followed by AMD's drivers. Upon restart I found that after login I get a completely blank screen although keyboard shortcuts do seem to be working (brought up terminal) any ideas as to what I can do to fix this?
<xrs1> ah i see whats going on here
<noliverh> why is it i got access denied when editing samba/smb.conf in my ubuntu server?
<lahwran> necavi: hold on, completely blank screen but you brought something up?
<xrs1> sudo dpkg --configure && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update
<xrs1> oops thats not what i wanted.... well it'll do  :P
<DND> windwos guys doesnt respond. sheesh
<NSAgent> noliverh: You need to edit as root, ie sudo gedut smb.conf (or vi, nano, etc)
<necavi> lahwran: Yes
<NSAgent> *gedit
<shinobi_> How to I get xchat in the systray? I'm running gnome classic
<noliverh> NSAgent: thanks
<sudaya> almoxarife: xrs1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376516/
<xrs1> i have deleted those system reserve partitions and been okay.  but i took a look inside first and they did look important
<xrs1> sudo dpkg --configure && sudo apt-get install -i
<almoxarife> sudaya: where is the first paste?
<xrs1> forget && and byond. being lazy and pasting stuff you dont want  >_<
<sudaya> xrs1: i didnt get it
<Ann-Mariya> How can I unlock a micro sd memory card in ubuntu ?
 * mau5ie pokes necavi
<ms_> need help please!!! when I shut down my pc, it shows me:"Failed to receive a reply from the session manager... Session manager must be in idle state when requesting a shutdown" and refuse to stop!!
<noliverh> how to resize window using cli?
<noliverh> im using ubuntu server and want to get back to my server
<noliverh> i cant coz irssi is occupying my whole screen
<xrs1> sudo dpkg --configure && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get build-dep
<noliverh> how can i minize this thing?
<xrs1> that should do something
<noliverh> i dont have a mouse
<ActionParsnip> ms_: are there any bugs reported?
<xrs1> alt + space
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: look into screen
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: how to get back to my server screen?
<ms_> ActionParsnip, no it doesn't ask anything!!!
<dibblego> "gnome-session-save --kill --silent" would log me out in older ubuntu versions — what's the same for gnome3?
<Ann-Mariya> Is there any doftware to unlock a micro sd memory card in ubuntu ?
<Ann-Mariya> Is there any software to unlock a micro sd memory card in ubuntu ?	
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: how to get back to my server screen without closing the irssi
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: you will need to quit the client then you can use creen so you can switch between typing here and command on the server
<xrs1> testdisk might help.  gparted wont let you erase?
<almoxarife> ms_: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6580 <-- look over that link, it offers some ideas
<ActionParsnip> ms_: search launchpad for bugs, see if it is a known issue
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: how to make a screen on the server?
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: its an application
<xwalk> noliverh: I think he was referring to the program called screen, it's a terminal multiplexer.
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: its like different workspaces in the deskotp OS
<ms_> almoxarife, ok.
<Samizdat> ActionParsnip: Any more ideas for me?
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: okies
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: all I can recommend is report a bug
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: could try Raring liveCD, see if it is the same
<ms_> almoxarife, wow, even my mozilla isn't working!!!!
<ActionParsnip> ms_: mozilla isn't a program
<Samizdat> Maybe I'll go back to 12.04.
<ActionParsnip> Samizdat: it is LTS
<xrs1> yup. go back to 12.04
<ms_> ActionParsnip, none of my web browser aren't working
<xrs1> good
<noliverh> is there a gui for the ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> ms_: so it's firefox...not mozilla
<noliverh> it is so hard switching between applications
<almoxarife> noliverh: install one, pick one
<noliverh> almoxarife: like?
<ActionParsnip> noliverh: the server is cli for a good few reasons. If you install screen, you can switch easily
<ActionParsnip> ms_: in what way are they not working?
<noliverh> im already using screen...
<noliverh> ActionParsnip: using screen now... but i don't know how to switch between applications
<ms_> ActionParsnip, it can't opening. :(
<almoxarife> noliverh: kde is always a good one, but you might want something lighter, xfce?
<ActionParsnip> ms_: try running it from a terminal
<xwalk> noliverh: You may want to take a minute to read the man page and some of the key bindings for screen. I think that would help.
<praveenmarkandu> how do I access an MTP device via the shell?
<noliverh> xwalk: okies...
<ms_> ActionParsnip, nada :(
<ActionParsnip> ms_: any text output?
<praveenmarkandu> anyone can help?
<xrs1> i've never tried
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: are you just wanting the content?
<ms_> ActionParsnip, there's nothing. I think, it has relation with the way that my pc refuse to shut down.
<praveenmarkandu> almoxarife: yes.
<praveenmarkandu> i was using ubuntu 12.04
<praveenmarkandu> and I could access it via the ~/.gvfs
<praveenmarkandu> folder
<praveenmarkandu> i was using gnome-shell though
<praveenmarkandu> but now i just installed 12.10 and i cant see that anymore
<praveenmarkandu> was the gvfs just a gnome-shell thing?
<praveenmarkandu> or has it completely been removed from 12.10
<praveenmarkandu> i can still see it via nautilus
<praveenmarkandu> but i was to script
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: you may need to re-install gvfs
<praveenmarkandu> oh
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: i am assuming the gvfs package is not there or the service is not starting
<praveenmarkandu> almoxarife: oh okay
<praveenmarkandu> will try. ubuntu 12.10 is being crap with my wifi again.
<praveenmarkandu> 11.10 was good, then 12.04 suddenly screwed up my wifi
<praveenmarkandu> bcm drivers or whatever
<vadi2> What is to be done when an official Ubuntu package is missing the binary it should be providing? Just has documentation and that's it.
<almoxarife> vadi2: try the question from the 'i am missing ....... from .........' any thoughts
<vadi2> Missing the binary from jockey-gtk in 12.10
<vadi2> But... I think it was merged into software-properties.
<ms_> ActionParsnip, I just reboot my pc, and firefox is working again!! :) but it is still refusing to stop :(
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: i noticed that upgrades never work well in ubuntu, not sure why
<sudaya> hi all i get this problem while installing teamviewer 7 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376541/ any help please
<ActionParsnip> ms_: stop what?
<xwalk> sudaya: What do you think it particularly wrong with that message?
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: what are your intentions once you get to the remote desktop?
<xwalk> s/it/is
<ms_> ActionParsnip, I can't shut down my pc!!!
<ActionParsnip> ms_: I suggest you report a bug then
<ms_> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> ms_: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now     does it doe?
<ActionParsnip> *die
<almoxarife> sudaya: no problem shown on pastebin
<ms_> ActionParsnip, it shows: "shutdown: time expected
<ms_> Try `shutdown --help' for more information.
<ms_> "
<sudaya> sorry xwalk almoxarife http://pastebin.com/6MxXN80S
<ActionParsnip> ms_: then you mistyped the command
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<xwalk> sudaya: ^
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: again, what are you going to do on the remote system once you connect via teamviewer?
<vikasjain> hi guys http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376495/ got this error for eclipse? Any idea how i can over come?
<almoxarife> Package ia32-libs is not installed. <-- seems you are missing 32bit libs, a lot of them, sudaya
<ActionParsnip> vikasjain: are you running eclipse from the same terminal?
<sudaya> almoxarife: i am using 64 bit ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: will you kindly answer my question....
<vikasjain> im running from application
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip im running from application
<sudaya> ActionParsnip: i use teamviewer for remote support
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: of users you mean?
<sudaya> ActionParsnip: yeah
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: what are you getting at?
<vikasjain> @ActionParsnip  i ran this /usr/bin/eclipse same error
<almoxarife> sudaya: at this rate it may be easier to use the 'remote desktop' util of 'chromium/chrome'
<sudaya> almoxarife: can remote desktop of chromium be used as teamviewer ??
<almoxarife> sudaya: chrome on both ends work as remote desktops, teamviewer is not needed
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: 9 times out of 10, people automatically reach for VNC / Teamviewer when usually it's not needed and there are sleeker solutions.
<sudaya> almoxarife: let me try it thank you for ur suggestion
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: I like to give the sleeker solutions
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: even had one guy state that he VNC'd to a server then launched a terminal....
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: would you have a sleeker solution my dear mother would be able to install on her windoz-vista?
<ms_> ActionParsnip, Yes Yes Yes. it shut down with "sudo shutdown -h now" :) but not with click in shut down button.
<almoxarife> mom on ssh, that would be cool
<almoxarife> ms_: did you try the link?
<almoxarife> ms_: its a bug! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/978333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 978333 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu Quantal) "xfwm4 is not running after failed shut down / "session manager must be in idle state when requesting a shutdown"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ms_> almoxarife, ooops I lost your previous link!!!
<praveenmarkandu> almoxarife: seems like i have gvfs already
<praveenmarkandu> but i still cant find a path
<almoxarife> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6580 ms_
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: to gvfs?
<noliverh_> c-a
<ms_> almoxarife, ok, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: depends what you are connecting to achieve :)
<ActionParsnip> MSU: then it sounds like a permissions thing
<g00053> would someone be willing to offer advice on a partitioning setup ?
<praveenmarkandu> almoxarife: i cant find a path to the MTP device. used to be via the ~/.gvfs folder
<ActionParsnip> g00053: what is the OS for?
<g00053> 12.10
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: looked in /media/??
<rinzler> My ssh server is changing it's rsa key each time it identifies to the network. any way to prevent this?
<g00053> i've got a 64gb ssd and a 1thb hdd with about half the space left . Currently my / and /home are on the ssd with a swap and i find I don't have enough space in /home
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: the mtp is hardwired to the box, yes?
<g00053> would it be okay to move /home to a partition on the hdd
<g00053> and just use the ssd for root fold
<g00053> er
<nowayride> g00053: there shouldn't be any issues with that, does your 1tb have space to partition?
<almoxarife> g00053: yes, but there are some steps to get it completed correctly
<praveenmarkandu> almoxarife: not in /media. yes MTP device is connected via cable
<g00053> i've got another drive i can back up data to and do a fresh install ...this one is only a few days old
<g00053> I'd like to partition a little better
<g00053> not sure how to handle the swap
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: /mount/??
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: no idea :)
<nowayride> g00053: what do you mean not sure how to handle, you want to mount swap to the 1tb too?
<praveenmarkandu> lol. from what i've read, mtp devices are "virtual
<ActionParsnip> g00053: put swap /var and /home on the platter based drive and the rest on the SSD :)
<praveenmarkandu> they arent associated with a block in /dev
<rinzler> My ssh server is changing it's rsa key each time it identifies to the network. any way to prevent this?
<nowayride> rinzler: is the key actually changing or are you losing your local ~/.ssh/known_keys file?
<rinzler> nowayride: it's changing. I just rebooted my router, and my ssh client warned me about a man in the middle attack
<nowayride> known_hosts *
<nowayride> Hmm
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an rss notifier every time something new comes out, any package can do this automaticly?
<g00053> nowayride,  for whatever reason i have one on both drives ...i
<aqian> hello
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: they have to mount somewhere, are you sure you got the packages in the new install to read/write to mtp?
<g00053> 'm not sure if thats right
<g00053> or how big it should be
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: add omgubuntu rss, those guys seem on the ball
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: also webupd8
<nowayride> So it warns you when you connect externally to the box behind the router then (basically, the IP you SSH to changed)
<Dynamit> win 36
<Dynamit> lol missed /
<g00053> ActionParsnip, I don't think ubuntu seperates var by default? whats the benefit ?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: I use feedindicator for RSS :)
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: i mean a package where i can add osn rss feeds of my choice to auto rss the feeds
<almoxarife> lotuspsychje: thunderbird should, google reader does
<rinzler> nowayride: The server's IP doesn't change. It's set as a static.
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:does feedindicator auto show?
<ActionParsnip> g00053: not by default, but it can. /var holds a lot of temp stuff like logs and debs, you don't need those cluttering your SSD and using write cycles
<rinzler> nowayride: (also, I tend to miss things if i
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: it polls periodically
<rinzler> nowayride: (also, I tend to miss things if i'm not mentioned)
<adknight87> I'm back
<inner_peace> hello , is any one deal with zimbra mail server
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:cool! lemme check that1 out, what other indicator packages u got ( i installed old style gnome monitor indicator yesterday)
<nowayride> rinzler: I realized I missed it when I was sending it :( so your server doesn't change but you reset your home router? This isn't all locally right?
<ActionParsnip> g00053: also, move your web cache to ramdisk to make it fast as well as not use your HDD at all :)
<g00053> okay fair enough would you recommend Raid 0 at all ?
<rinzler> nowayride: what do you mean by locally?
<g00053> i can see that chrome keeps a large cache but i'm unsure what ram disk is
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: I use unity-mail for email checking, indicator envelope changes when I get an email and notify-osd lets me know. When I click a mail my browser opens gmail page
<ActionParsnip> g00053: its a disk space...in ram
<nowayride> rinzler: The server you are SSHing into is not behind the same router you reset?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:does that work for hotmail aswell?
<rinzler> nowayride: it is.
 * g00053 is googling :)
<g00053> thanks!
<nowayride> rinzler: Basically IP you SSH from hasn't changed, IP you SSH to hasn't changed, they are both static.. if so I wouldn't think the RSA key would change
<rinzler> nowayride: my thoughts exactly. I DO, however have the server set up to use passwordless entry... (can't remember the name of it...
<nowayride> rinzler: Public Key?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: not sure, maybe
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: you know correct packagename for feedindicator, cant find it, mine is indicator-multiload
<rinzler> nowayride: that would be it
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: its on google code site
<adknight87> anyone know a good marquee for iss
<adknight87> rss
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: http://code.google.com/p/feedindicator/
<lotuspsychje> lets see
<era878> My ubuntu server keeps getting ddosed what should I do?
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | era878
<ubottu> era878: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<DrManhattan> is there still firestarter for ubuntu
<praveenmarkandu> almoxarife: fyi. just to close the loop. found that gvfs has been moved to /run/user/<you>/gvfs/<complicated name>
<DrManhattan> I used to use that back when I used centos
<lotuspsychje> !info firestarter | DrManhattan
<DrManhattan> before I cared about security :))
<ubottu> DrManhattan: firestarter (source: firestarter): GTK program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-11 (quantal), package size 395 kB, installed size 1814 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<DrManhattan> Nice thanks
<adknight87> lotusphsycheje: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/121960/49/
<nowayride> rinzler: So nothing changed at all? No software upgrades or anything?
<nowayride> rinzler: And keys were not regenerated/removed on either machine?
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: are you missing gvfs dir from your home folder?
<rinzler> nowayride: none of the above
<nowayride> rinzler: And you verified it's the server that's changing?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:omg what a nice app mate, tnx alot!! been looking for that long time
<rinzler> nowayride: pretty durn
<nowayride> rinzler: Because if your client's key file changed or you authenticate to a "new" host, it will ask you. If you authenticate to the same host and the key is different, I'm pretty sure it blocks you from connecting
<rinzler> nowayride: yep.
<rinzler> nowayride: that's my problem
<nowayride> Which one, client preventing logon?
<rinzler> nowayride: I can fix it, but I don't understand what the problem is to begin with
<rinzler> nowayride: server changing keys
<nowayride> rinzler: right, you can always grab the new key but it defeats the purpose of them.
<rinzler> nowayride: yep. I don't know why the server changes keys
<nowayride> rinzler: honestly nothing should be willingly changing authentication server side because that's a huge security risk, any custom scripts or cron jobs possibly?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: yeah its not bad at all :)
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: add your local news too (bbc has nice rss feeds)
<nowayride> rinzler: Or is there anything that triggers it? Is it always when you bounce your router?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:yeah i got tons of feeds, always used google reader, but those days are over now :p
<rinzler> nowayride: I've got an rsync cron job on the client for backup, but nothing on the server. It usually triggers on a reboot, but it just triggered on a router reset
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: http://imagebin.org/236793
<adknight87> Anyone know how to monitor active data transfer on open connections?
<rinzler> adknight87: a packet sniffer, perhaps?
<adknight87> rinzler: I was just wanting the active connections and the data rates
<nowayride> adknight87: netstat?
<lotuspsychje> adknight87:like a upload/download bandwith monitor?
<Gnomex> hi guys..
<Gnomex> can i ask Something..
<adknight87> More so ip address download/up rate
<lotuspsychje> Gnomex:shoot
<Gnomex> yes Lotus..
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | adknight87
<ubottu> adknight87: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-1 (quantal), package size 828 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<Gnomex> i'm On with Ubuntu 12.04 lts..
<ed_money> how can i determine if my wireless chipset supoorts monitor mode (RFMON) ?
<Gnomex> want ask something..
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Gnomex
<ubottu> Gnomex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adknight87> !spam | lotuspsychje
<Gnomex> Wait..
<adknight87> LOL
<lotuspsychje> ?
<adknight87> !ask | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adknight87> :P
<almoxarife> !wireshark
<lotuspsychje> adknight87:dont abuse the bot for no reason
<adknight87> Don't get your panties in a not
<adknight87> knot
<nowayride> rinzler: All I could really find is http://www.turnkeylinux.org/forum/support/20120308/upgrade-rsa-key-changed-and-ssh-issue
<LoSquartatore> try?
<adknight87> I'm friendly and here to help
<lotuspsychje> adknight87:i didnt ask or spammed...
<almoxarife> adknight87: you want wireshark to monitor a data line(yours of course)
<adknight87> almoxaife: Already have it I just want the most data used to connect ip address was wondering if there was a no brainer command for terminal
<adknight87> etherape is pretty
<lotuspsychje> adknight87:your welcome :p
<Gnomex> i got Problem to Run some file in terminal permision denied..~!! why..??
<lotuspsychje> !details | Gnomex
<ubottu> Gnomex: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nowayride> Gnomex: what user are you running it from (and are you using sudo)
<adknight87> Holy crap I have like a zillion ip's
<Gnomex> I'm On Ubuntu 12.04lts i want run example.. gnome.pl
<somsip> Gnomex: chmod +x perhaps?
<adknight87> I take that back it's a massive blob
<almoxarife> Gnomex: why do you want to run 'gnome.pl'
<Heather_> how can I create raid in 12.10? Been searching on google without any success
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Heather_
<ubottu> Heather_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<adknight87> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<adknight87> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Gnomex> Okey i told yaa.. just wanna try Slowloris.pl  nuthing much.. LOL~!!
<lotuspsychje> adknight87: use !trigger > yournick, dont spam the channel
<somsip> Gnomex: try 'python Slowloris.pl'
<nowayride> Lols slowloris
<Gnomex> LOL
<Gnomex> bash: ./slowloris.pl: Permission denied <<-- looking like this
<nowayride> Gnomex not gonna have an ISP soon :)
<Gnomex> means what..??
<nowayride> Er, I'd have to assume you know what slowloris.pl does...
<Gnomex> yeah i know.. flooding server right..
<Heather_> lotuspsychje what is the ubuntu alternate install disk?
<iamzim> Gnomex: do you trust the source of the file?
<nowayride> Gnomex: You'll get reported quick.. just sayin
<nowayride> INC Guard lul
<lotuspsychje> Heather_:you can download it from ubuntu website, for alternative options in ubuntu install
<somsip> Heather_: it's been discontinued. The minimal install is the other one, IIRC
<Gnomex> nowayride What ur mean..?
<lotuspsychje> oh
<nowayride> Gnomex: any half decent hosing company would put DoS protection up quick, that script's been out a while
<Gnomex> Owwh.. that means that script out of date for a now.?? Hmmm..
<nowayride> Gnomex: not that it's out of date, but that technique has been out for a few years and most DDoS mitigation tools have had time to update it. Think of it like trying to use an old trojan on a computer with an updated antivirus
 * iamzim -_-"
<Gnomex> Hmm.. Oowwh.. i see tat.. Thanks for tat info Nowayride..
<Heather_> somsip where can i find the minimal install?
<Gnomex> :D i'm Noob in this DdOs program
<Gnomex> :P
<Heather_> nvm found it
<somsip> Heather_: k
<nowayride> Gnomex: Likely you'll shut down the server until either the admin catches on or if they have HTTP monitoring when it pops up, then they put something like Guard in place and you might get some legitimate traffic blocked
<Heather_> Ubuntu 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal" Minimal CD for raid install right?
<somsip> Heather_: can't help you on the raid bit, but the rest looks ok
<nowayride> It could work but it's not worth risking your internet service (or freedoms depending on country) just to annoy a sysadmin
<somsip> !illegal | nowayride
<ubottu> nowayride: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<moose-machine> hi. my laptop is connected to my TV via HDMI. I have noticed that some applications, send a crackling noise via the HDMI output (they sound ok on the PC's speakers. any idea what could the problem be?
<Gnomex> i got it Nowayride.. :D thanks of Lot.. :D
<nowayride> Um, somsip you should link that to Gnomex, he's the one trying to hack someone. I'm telling him why it won't work and why it's a bad idea. Thanks though
<somsip> nowayride: I understand. The factoid was more direct than it needed to be. thanks for being reasonable
<Gnomex> Hmm.. somsip can u give me tat link..??
<almoxarife> Gnomex: you are done, no more discussion about your lame ddos script
<nowayride> somsip: No worries, I work in the receiving end of these topics and get to deal with the hosts down :)
<somsip> Gnomex: no - I'm not helping you with this now I know what the script does
<somsip> nowayride: ditto. Fail2ban here...
<nowayride> somsip: I'm the guy rebooting celerons that get DoSd
<nowayride> But yeah, Fail2ban is really nice
<Gnomex> ok.. Thanks VeryMuch.. :D nice Channel..
<f00dMonsta_> hi, I'm running a VPS with Ubuntu server 64bit. I install MySQL and with the default settings it's using up 500M of ram... something I'm doing wrong?
<klauel14> hello
<kok> hey
<lotuspsychje> :j #mysql
<lotuspsychje> f00dMonsta_:you could try #mysql
<f00dMonsta_> ok thx
<somsip> f00dMonsta_: check the some of the obvious settings in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<marandi> hi guys , i want to a command ( related to postgres ) work in background so i close ssh connection in ubuntu , how can i do that ?
<somsip> marandi: run it in screen on the remote server?
<llutz_> marandi: use nohup
<llutz_> marandi: use nohup / disown
<marandi> llutz_: i used disown , i mean i run my command ( like find / ) and then i press CTRL+Z , the disown -h and exit ( that what my friend told me ) but how can i check if the command still ran or when its gonna finished ?
<adknight87> Jump in the line
<hkBst> I removed libunity-webapps and deps which included unity-desktop. How do I get them back?
<adknight87> apt-get install unity
<hkBst> adknight87: seems plausible, thanks
<llutz_> marandi: check processlist
<phako> hi
<MrSolitaryReaper> Hi all
<phako> ppa question: I've dput a few packages, then realized that I didn't update launchpad with my new GPG key. Did that now. dput refuses to re-upload the packages, will the ppa accept the package automatically or do I have to upload a new version?
<MrSolitaryReaper> I have got some serious problem with my nvidia onboard graphics
<MrSolitaryReaper> anyone there?
<dysun_> hi all
<Valtam> is it safe to delete all the contents of the folder .rpmdb in ~/ ?
<sispro> test
<somsip> !test | sispro
<ubottu> sispro: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<phako> ah. need to re-upload.
<phako> can I specify another ppa as a build-time dependency only?
<greencat> wow
<SuperJ> hello
<greencat> hello
<greencat> noone here
<banned> hi
<greencat> hi
<banned> !list
<ubottu> banned: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<greencat> i am looking for a channel to chatter
<llutz_> !ot | greencat
<ubottu> greencat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yuvraj23> hi
<yuvraj23> Anyone there?
<biopyte> hi, sometimes i  notice strong but unexpected harddrive activity. is there a tool to monitor what process is reading/writing the drive?
<llutz_> !info iotop | biopyte:
<ubottu> biopyte:: iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4 (quantal), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<biopyte> ok, thank you
<ms_> almoxarife, are you still there?? thank you that my shut down button is now working, :) but I can't change my background yet.
<rschu68_>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<rschu68_>  /ignore -channels * * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<rschu68_>  /ignore * * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<almoxarife> ms_: not sure how that is done on your wm
<llutz_> rschu68_: no leading space in front of the slash /
<alumno> vbtyg
<ms_> almoxarife, what is wm?
<Kartagis> cough coughwindow managercough cough
<alumno> ollaaaaaaa
<ms_> Kartagis, ahahahahaha. ok :)
<alumno> ok
<almoxarife> ms_: your windows manager, xfce?
<alumno> wat
<Kartagis> what? I was just coughing
<llutz_> window manager, no "s" </nitpick>
<ms_> almoxarife, aghhh, wm and wm tweaks are not activated.
<almoxarife>  mayonaise, spell check please
<ms_> almoxarife, window manager and window manager tweaks are not activated!!!
<almoxarife> ms_: sounds complicated, i would get an easier WM, like KDE
<alumno_> vbuhio
<alumno_> ola carra pedo
<ms_> almoxarife, ok, doesn't matter I'll do my own research, but....
<Ray2> I am booted to Ubuntu-10.04...Iwant to
<alumno_> gilipollas
<Kartagis> heh. I edited /etc/sudoers and it seems I made a typo there, now I can't sudo. what to do?
<ms_> almoxarife, how to run a command when I open my desktop???
<Flannel> Kartagis: You'll need to reboot into the recovery console and fix it.  In the future, use visudo to edit sudoers, because it's designed for his (it does syntax checking prior to saving, so this doesn't happen)
<llutz_> Kartagis: you can't use sudo now? use recovery-mode/a live-cd and fix
<almoxarife> ms_: tried alt-f2?
<ms_> for example, how to run "metacity" when I just open my desktop?
<ms_> almoxarife, I'm on xubuntu, and alt-f2 do nothing! :(
<almoxarife> ms_: open a terminal, use terminal?
<alumno_> im the best omn the earl
<ms_> almoxarife, and?
<llutz_> alumno_:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<almoxarife> ms_: and what?
<Kartagis> brb then, thanks Flannel and llutz_
<alumno_> tu putiing mum,
<ms_> almoxarife, how to run "metacity" as default when I just open my desktop??
<almoxarife> llutz_: he is using profanity in portuguese slang
<almoxarife> llutz_: he is using profanity in portuguese slang, alumno_
<llutz_> almoxarife: i thought so
<llutz_> !ops | alumno_
<ubottu> alumno_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<alumno_> me nu6jmnujn76yhnrtggvcr4l,
<almoxarife> ms_: you need to ask questions without my nick, thnks
<Abhijit> hello. which one should I get for software and android development point of view? 12.10 or 12.04
<Abhijit> help
<alumno_> n
<ms_> almoxarife, ok. ok.
<alumno_> me hablais en español
<ms_> help, help.   how to run "metacity" by default when I just open my desktop??
<Ray2> I am booted to Ubuntu-10.04...I want to edit a file in Mageia2..I open menu>places>home folder>Mageia2 (mounts) I get a window with the header Mageia file browser the file is in /opt/Moneydance/Moneydance...but it open the file that is in Ubuntu instead of Mageia
<alvesjnr> hi all. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and I'm trying to upgrade it to 12.10, following this guide: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<erkon> man do not 12.04 is LTS it is better I think
<msx> alvesjnr: forget any stupid guide
<alvesjnr> but on step 2 that box ""new ubuntu release" doesn't appears in my computer
<Abhijit> alvesjnr, change the setting in update to show all next release instead of only next lts release
<dcherniv> alvesjnr, LTS releases do not upgrade to the next release
<msx> alvesjnr: just open a terminal and issue: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apg-get dist-upgrade
<Abhijit> dcherniv, they can
<llutz_> msx: which won't do a version-upgrade, fail
<alumno__> mk
<erkon> Could anyone help me to find out why I can not install any old ubuntu releases with netinstall?
<dcherniv> alvesjnr, not by default, alvesjnr see above what Abhijit said
<msx> dcherniv: you can force to upgrade any lts to the next release available if you want, i already did that with my 12.04 server to the .10
<MonkeyDust> erkon  because they are eol, could be one reason
<erkon> I see that old mini CD are available to download, but when I try to them I do not get installer
<alumno__> ME VAIS  COMER EL RABO ESTRANGEROS DE MIOERDA LOS PUTOS CHHEFACH
<alvesjnr> thanks all
<erkon> what is eol?
<dcherniv> erkon, servers are probably offline.
<dcherniv> erkon, end of life
<Abhijit> hello. which one should I get for software and android development point of view? 12.10 or 12.04
<msx> llutz_: suck me, i didn't complete my explanation
<MonkeyDust> erkon  end of life, dead, no longer available
<alumno__> HELLO RTU PUTA MADRE
<msx> llutz_: fail on you :D
<Abhijit> !eol | erkon
<ubottu> erkon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<erkon> are you sure that it not possible to install old releases with netinstall
<Abhijit> which one is better guys? 12.10 or 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> erkon  now you know why
<erkon> I check the archives there are directories on them  with the old ubuntus
<iceroot> Abhijit: both a fine
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Often when I open an e-mail in my mail client Thunderbird 16.0.2 that it fetched from my IMAP account the attachments (like JPEG files) are only shown partially. How can I prevent this?
<dcherniv> Abhijit, if you're want to do active development i wouldnt go with ubuntu in the first place
<iceroot> dcherniv: why?
<Abhijit> iceroot, ok i want to use it for heavy development
<msx> alvesjnr: nevermind, then issue 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<Abhijit> dcherniv, 12.10 and 12.04 are ubuntus only
<almoxarife> erkon: if you really want to you should be able to install what ever release, as long as the archive is still alive
<iceroot> Abhijit: and what is "heavy development"?
<alumno> jq pasa chatiras y chatiros
<Abhijit> dcherniv, sorry did not read the not. then what should i use?
<alumno> olaaaaaa
<Abhijit> iceroot, web, software and andorid
<dcherniv> iceroot, i just prefer a source-based distro for development
<Abhijit> development
<alumno> efhyegbvrrw5ghbrñotnhghbvnwrejighiu
<alumno> 4rhgrtvhgbgbkjg
<msx> alumno: haha, puto troll!
<alumno>   ihbhplñohujootyolk frdsreffdr
<msx> xD
<alumno> q dices
<iceroot> Abhijit: every linux distribution can do that
<alumno> q se donde vivesssss
<alumno>  troll tu
<msx> alumno: hahahah
<iceroot> dcherniv: and we prefer a not rolling release which is stable
<alumno> pos te reviento
<Abhijit> iceroot, not every. the oscommerce is not working on opensuse. it works on ubuntu though
<dcherniv> Abhijit, ubuntu is fine, 12.10 is probably better since its got more recent packages
<msx> alumno: you should talk english here bro,
<alumno> q vdicessss
<Abhijit> dcherniv, ok
<alumno> do you like pistolitas
<dcherniv> iceroot, good choice too
<erkon> almoxarife: well it looks like 10.04 is not dead, but netinstaller does not download any installer components
<msx> alumno:    alumno | q se donde vivesssss xD jaja que risa
<erkon> I tried with 8.04, same thing
<erkon> I tried with 12.04 and it works
<iceroot> Abhijit: for a stable system with a long term support i would suggest to use 12.04
<iceroot> Abhijit: but 12.10 is fine too, so its your choice
<Abhijit> iceroot, ok
<alumno> ok me da
<Abhijit> iceroot, the lts dont get latest packes over time i noticed.
<iceroot> Abhijit: i am fine with my 12.04 here asa production system
<alumno> me da igualllll
<iceroot> Abhijit: the same for 12.10
<cabra> ,ll,t,lrffffff
<alumno_> como te llamas ?
<alumno> bhjvvbjkfsgvfdjhbvdfbv
<alumno> vuzhsfrgv
<alumno> asjnvjarfg
<alumno> grnfgbv
<MonkeyDust> erkon  we explained why taht is, 8.04 is no longer supported, use something more recent
<FloodBot1> alumno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alumno> rgjan
<alumno> granv
<rschu68_>  /ignore *  JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Abhijit> iceroot, ok
<cabra> qe dices puton
<iceroot> Abhijit: a released ubuntu version will NEVER get newer software (some exceptions like firefox, thunderbird, libreoffice)
<alumno_> Q es esto?
<cabra> ujdfjfdjkfdjkfdjfejevujdfhreierohierhiorehifjkkfjddfioijoiojeiohiojeioheioeioerhioerhioioeri´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´fh<j
<iceroot> Abhijit: only security and bug fixes
<alumno_> no se entiende nada
<alumno_> asdfghjkl
<alumno_> nused fiksjf
<llutz_> !ops | alumno_ troll, spam, bad language,
<iceroot> Abhijit: stop it please, we told you to speak english
<cabra> joni la gente esta mui loca tio
<ubottu> alumno_ troll, spam, bad language,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<MonkeyDust> the channel is under attack
<erkon> MonkeyDust: 10.04 does not download too
<Abhijit> iceroot, ok but latest ppa are also available to newer versions and not to lts i think. so i decided to get 12.10
<erkon> MonkeyDust: 10.04 does not download either
<iceroot> Abhijit: ppas are also available for the lts versions, there is no difference
<erkon> 10.04 I think is not dead
<iceroot> Abhijit: but 12.10 is fine
<Abhijit> ok
<MonkeyDust> erkon  yeah, try something more recent, now stop about it, please
<iceroot> erkon: its not dead, its still supported
<msx> llutz_: aww come on, don't be sheriff, alumno_ is just a lovely troll :(
<nowayride> 10.04 server is supported for a few more years, but isn't desktop EOL soon?
<praveenmarkandu> hi
<iceroot> nowayride: desktop is eol with 13.04 release
<llutz_> msx: trolls are never "lovely"
<iceroot> nowayride: server with 15.04 release
<praveenmarkandu> after stepping away from my computer
<praveenmarkandu> my wireless diesconnects sayinng authetication required
<nowayride> iceroot: yeah.. that was it
<praveenmarkandu> is some sort of aggressive power management happening
<praveenmarkandu> how do i stop it
<praveenmarkandu> using a bcm 4312
<praveenmarkandu> i use bw43 and it seems to work fine, when im at the computer
<msx> llutz_: wrong, they are allways lovely, specially because they make nervous the so called lawful correct people >:D
<erkon> It does not make any sense to keep old mini CD on the minimal install web site  if only the newest one works.This is ridiculous. Ubuntu should write this on it web site
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: you mean it happens when idle?
<iceroot> erkon: the netinstall is of course still working for all older releases which are still supported
<bamboos> any experiance with eGalax drivers?
<llutz_> msx: drop it, i'm too old to waste my time/bandwidth with those infantile idi.ts
<iceroot> erkon: netinstall is not only for the latest release
<erkon> iceroot: well I tried all of them at least 3 and then DO NOT WORK
<erkon> only 12.04
<praveenmarkandu> almoxarife: yeah
<praveenmarkandu> almoxarife: seems like it. weird
<msx> llutz_: you're too old to have a good laugh too, i'm trolling you dude ;)
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: your work-station disconnects or the provider?
<iceroot> erkon: and 12.04 is not the latest release
<erkon> latest LTS
<iceroot> erkon: so its incorrect to say only the latest release is working
<erkon> latest type of release
<erkon> ok
<iceroot> erkon: then there is another problem
<iceroot> erkon: e.g. the netinstaller for 10.04 is connecting to the 10.04 repos
<praveenmarkandu> almoxarife: workstation. other laptops around the office have wifi functioning. so its not the AP
<iceroot> erkon: and they are still up
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: you have some sort of power-savings set?
<msx> praveenmarkandu: don't you mis-set the wifi using powertop, don't you?
<erkon> iceroot: is there a way to fix it
<erkon> I'm sure that if you try with virtual machine you will see that it does not work with 10.04 LTS for example
<iceroot> erkon: let me check
<iceroot> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iceroot> erkon: i will use this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<erkon> yes I tried with that one
<praveenmarkandu> almoxarife: not really.
<praveenmarkandu> msx: huh?
<praveenmarkandu> my power settings are fairlyy standard. in fact when my laptop is plugged into power (which it is now) it doesnt suspend or anything
<erkon> iceroot: go with command line expert install,
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: look at /var/log/syslog
<almoxarife> praveenmarkandu: see if anything is obvious
<erkon> and check if installer can download its components. This is where I fail.
<rschu68_>  /ignore *  JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<rschu68_>  /ignore *  JOINS PARTS QUIT NICKS
<rschu68_>  /ignore *  JOIN PARTS QUIT NICKS
<iceroot> erkon: hm, at the moment the installer is doing nothing after selecting the mirror
<erkon> see
<erkon> I told you
<erkon> it is the same with me
<erkon> check with 12.04 and it will work
<blackshirt> hello, can i ask about lxc here ?
<erkon> I do nto know why is that
<iceroot> erkon: the repo is still up http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/
<erkon> in debug logs I see that two packages are missing
<iceroot> erkon: could you send me that log?
<iceroot> !paste | erkon
<ubottu> erkon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erkon> libc6-udeb and libnewt0.52
<iceroot> erkon: i will create a bug on launchpad
<erkon> you can get it in the installer
<erkon> go to save debug logs
<iceroot> erkon: i started the normal installer
<iceroot> erkon: but ok i will do later today
<erkon> or open them in /var/log
<iceroot> erkon: but as i said, its a bug and not "only the last lts is designed to work with netinstall"
<erkon> in the virtual machine with command line network installer you could execute a shell or make a web server to check the logs in save logs option on the menu
<iceroot> erkon: i know how to do it, thx
<erkon> ok thank you iceroot
<iceroot> erkon: i am just busy at the moment to restart the installation
<kazagistar> how do I get the unix sort command to sort by ascii or unicode order, and not just ignore glyphs?
<erkon> I hope they will fix the bug
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Often when I open an e-mail fetched from my IMAP account in my mail client Thunderbird 16.0.2 the attachments (like JPEG files) are only shown partially. How can I prevent this?
<CoJaBo> has anyone noticed this yet?
<CoJaBo> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<CoJaBo> >_>
<blackshirt> hello, can i ask about lxc here ?
<worm> oh, that is a link.
<worm> CoJaBo: ubuntu is a link to the folder itself.
<CoJaBo> I found it on thedailywtf lol
<CoJaBo> sum1 dun goofed xD
<CoJaBo> (apperently, its replicated to every mirror like that)
<Guest50425> what is it?
<CoJaBo> ?
<almoxarife> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/ <-- finally gets to the distros
<almoxarife> if there is a logical reason for that i dont see it
<CoJaBo> almoxarife: Someone symlinked the directory to itself; I actually did something vaguely similar just this week >_>
<CoJaBo> Never, ever do: grep -r 'something' /somedir > /somedir/somefile
<CoJaBo> The resulting 1.6TB file took a nearly an hour to delete
<marienz> teehee
<CoJaBo> "OMFG how is this disk full already!?"
<dcherniv> CoJaBo, haha
<almoxarife> btw, its not just the NL mirror that will do that, i bet they all do
<CoJaBo> Yeh, it was done on the master
<CoJaBo> Ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
<Guest35265> just installed ubuntu, it was fine at first, but when i updated the software, it developed some weird video display problem, with lines across the screen. lspci says my hardware is: [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D]
<Guest35265> can anyone advise me how to undo or fix it?
<fagel> I've installed gnome-shell pacakge. Trying to boot it I get no top menu or anything. However launching a terminal and typing "gnome-shell replace" gets me the menu's. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Ray2> Ubuntu-10.04..on sda1...I have a file that is on sda1 and also on sdb5...when I mount sdb5 and try to open file from /opt/filename it open file from sda1
<ptihiy> Hi! I configured VPS on Ubuntu for Drupal... Only one question remained... I need FTP. What do you recommend?
<kerozene> I recommend avoid FTP
<kerozene> and use sftp instead
<Kartagis> kerozene: I'd be interested to know why
<ptihiy> but it can load modules with ftp and also I want to load pictures and so on
<kerozene> Kartagis: because only 3 things are certain in life: death, taxes and ftpd exploits
<dcherniv> ptihiy, drupal supports webdav
<ptihiy> I am trying to install proftpd, but every time I install in hangs dpkg
<dcherniv> ptihiy, ftp should be last resort to use with web apps
<ptihiy> *it
<dcherniv> ptihiy, if you just need to upload/manage files to your server use sftp like kerozene said
<ptihiy> dcherniv: dcherniv: thanks. what package I should use?
<rschu68_> IGNORE -l
<dcherniv> ptihiy, for sftp openssh-server
<ptihiy> dcherniv: thanks!!
<tziOm> What is the correct location for proc mount options in ubuntu? seems fstab is not read at system boot,  only on a remount for example.
<solo_> hello
<Ray2> Ubuntu-10.04..on sda1...I have a file that is on sda1 and also on sdb5...when I mount sdb5 and try to open file from /opt/filename it open file from sda1
<dcherniv> Ray2, is the file on sdb5 a symlink?
<dcherniv> Ray2, ls -l filename
<blackshirt> , i have a problem, when i start linux container, this my output, http://paste.debian.net/211466/  ...... but not bring me get a console login, is this normal ??/ but i can connect throught lxc-console, this my output when connect http://paste.debian.net/211469/ .....
<Ray2> dcherniv, no both files are seperate but also both under /opt...The file name is Moneydance one is a .deb the other is a rpm
<ptihiy> please, help with one more question. proftpd always locks package manager when I try to install it. this time it did it also. when I am trying dpkg --configure -a, it tries to finish proftpd install and hangs again. what should I print so it didn't try to finish install and just remove it?
<XRS1> how do i grant root privilege to user for SSH?
<kerozene> XRS1: check out visudo
<XRS1> aww i gotta vi stuff?
<kerozene> depends
<XRS1> using openssh
<kerozene> doesn't really involve openssh
<kerozene> XRS1: google 'export editor' if you don't like vi
<nwillems> Hi there. I'm trying to secure a ubuntu server, and I'm wondering, with regards to security is it better to run SSH through xinetd or just standalone
<Zumochi> Good day, I am unable to boot into a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10, all I get is a blinking cursor. I don't even see GRUB nor can I force into it holding SHIFT
<MonkeyDust> XRS1  sudo -e [file] opens it with nano
<dcherniv> nwillems, xinetd is pretty much all but deprecated
<dcherniv> nwillems, so stand-alone
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > Zumochi try this
<ubottu> Zumochi, please see my private message
<XRS1> Zumochi,  download a new iso and make it again
<nwillems> dcherniv: Oh, maybe the wiki should be updated then.
<nwillems> dcherniv: But thanks.
<XRS1> i find linux live USB creator to work a little better than universal USB installer or unetbootin
<Zumochi> Okay, I'll try that.
<XRS1> its a win app
<Zumochi> Do I have to reinstall again, though?
<XRS1> oh no
<MonkeyDust> Zumochi  did you read what ubottu says?
<Zumochi> I did
<XRS1> i thought it wasnt booting the pendrive.  try booting the pendrive again and re-install grub
<buddy> hey yall
<ptihiy> Please help with dpkg) If dpkg crashed while installing package and after I reboot and wrote dpkg --configure -a it tries to install it again. how can I cancel it?
<wica_> Hi, I wanne build qemu 1.3 from source. But how do I find out the build specs and option from the 1.2 packages?
<blackshirt> ptihiy: wait for end
<buddy> Can anyonehelp me out with getting my intel graphics card runing?
<Guest30432> How to add format option by defaylt in ubuntu when i insert a pendrive
<ptihiy> blackshirt: it doesnt end. proftpd just locks install process... I even waited three hours... nothing happened
<ptihiy> *i'm trying to install proftpd so to say
<blackshirt> ptihiy: can you paste full your output ?
<wica> nevermind, I have found it
<buddy> does someone know why the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver" won't work?
<Guest30432> Hello Buddy Please give the Error !
<MonkeyDust> buddy  maybe the ppa no longer exists
<buddy> it says command not found
<buddy> i got ubuntu 8.04
<Guest30432> buddy:  Why 8.04?
<MonkeyDust> buddy  see, 8.04 is no longer maintained, it's called !eol
<juniour> buddy upgrade 8.04 EOF
<buddy> laptop ain't fast enough for a higher version i suppose, but it's the LTS version
<Guest30432> buddy:  What About your Ram Processor?
<buddy> ram is 512MB and processor is a intel celeron 1,5GHz
<DJones> buddy: According to the package info, the ppa is only for 10.04 onwards
<Guest30432> buddy:  I am not confirm but you can use ubuntu 10.10
<Guest30432> buddy:  I am not confirm but you can use ubuntu 10.4
<buddy> but why does it tell me the command doesn't even work?
<MonkeyDust> buddy  in short: what you are using is too old
<buddy> lol monkey
<Guest30432> Monkey :P
<juniour> buddy upgrade little
<juniour> :)
<Guest30432> Juniour :P
<DJones> buddy: Have you tried a different desktop? I've got a machine with xfce which only has 512mb ram and that seems to run ok (I only use it occasionaly though)
<DJones> !xfce | buddy
<ubottu> buddy: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ewook> buddy: you are good for the maintained LTS'es with 512mb ram and 1,5Ghz celeron.
<ewook> buddy: and yes - xfce is the thing you wanna look at ;).
<ewook> DJones: nice timing ;)
<root_____> hai, whats the newest kernel available ? 3.6 ?
<buddy> damn guys, thank you so much
<Guest30432> root_____: Check on Kernel Web
<worm> root_____: How about have a look at http://www.kernel.org
<buddy> i'm gonna upgrade to 10.10 and then get the Xfce desktop
<buddy> let's see how it works ^
<buddy> xD
<ewook> buddy: I'd say 10.04, or 12.04.
<root_____> i mean, on ubuntu, i wanna try ubuntu ( /me's coming from debian)
<ewook> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<MonkeyDust> buddy  not 10.10, it's too old, too
<ewook> buddy: 10.10 is EOL'ed as well.
<ewook> !10.04 | Buddy
<ubottu> Buddy: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<ewook> root_____: in repo or generic?
<buddy> i see, ust checked, it says version 10.04.3 is available to upgrade
<nwillems> I've been poking around for security tips for a while. And I remeber hitting a page describing several tuning parameters for networking, can anyone point me to a page like the one? Or maybe just a good starting point for security hardening?
<buddy> which is also a LTS version
<ewook> buddy: correct.
<buddy> well then, thank ya guys :)
<MonkeyDust> buddy  yes, until april, that's 5 months from now, after that you'll have to upgrade again
<ewook> nwillems: generic, or for a specific release?
<{xmb}> is there a lightier download than +700mb cds ?
<MonkeyDust> {xmb}  there's !mini
<{xmb}> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<{xmb}> merci =)
<arnsa> Hello, today I tried to start my ubuntu, but it wouldn't start. After selecting Ubuntu in GRUB it boots and then I can only see black screen with a mouse cursor which I can't move. Any ideas how to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > arnsa try this
<ubottu> arnsa, please see my private message
<Guest30432> arnsa: I think you have not enough space left in / . Just check it
<juniour> harnsa may be due to additional drivers
<arnsa> Guest30432 yes I do..
<Guest30432> arnsa: Have space ?
<arnsa> MonkeyDust I didn't really understand what you want to say
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | arnsa try these instructions
<ubottu> arnsa try these instructions: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<juniour> arnsa i told you i thin k its due to additional drivers ie graphic
<MonkeyDust> arnsa  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 <-- open this link
<arnsa> MonkeyDust dude stop spamming me the same message
<arnsa> juniour but you didn't say how to fix it
<minas> My CPU seems to be running at 100%. When I run the top command, there's a process named "evolution-calen" that's at 100%. I have no open program like that. What is that process?
<Guest30432> minas: Duid you checked ppid?
<MonkeyDust> arnsa  you asked me to repeat, so i did, ubottu explains how to solve the black screen issue
<minas> GUest30432: It's 2121. And the "user" is lightdm
<OerHeks> arnsa, monkeydust is right, try the nomodeset option as described in that link
<juniour> arsna boot i safe mode
<Guest30432> minas: tried killing process?
<arnsa> OerHeks but why it stoped working exactly today? Why everything was fine the days before?
<juniour> arsna any trt the instruction given by monkeydust
<minas> Guest30432: i just did. It's better now. By the way the path of it was "/usr/lib/evolution/evolution-calendar-factory"
<arnsa> I don't even know where can I set that acpi_osi=...
<minas> any idea what that is?
<arnsa> OerHeks but why it stoped working exactly today? Why everything was fine the days before?
<nwillems> ewook: I'm thinking something generic would go into more detail, but I'm running 12.10 and could use a specific guide and then expand on that.
<OerHeks> arnsa, what did you do before this occured? did you update? or did you install additinal drivers?
<OerHeks> c/additional
<Heather_> could somebody explain the difference between parity and mirroring drives when creating raid?
<shantorn> i have xubuntu 12.10 installed but the monitor isnt identified correctly and i need to manualy put its specs in, in previous versions i had to edit the xorg.conf file but can not find it in 12.10, could someone point me in hte right direction please?
<inner_peace> hello is there is some one deal with Zimbra mail server ??
<OerHeks> Heather_, mirror is just a exact copy on a 2nd drive, parity is an index where parts of the blocks of data are stored on 3 drives ore more
<epic_> yes inner-peace
<shantorn> xorg manual monitor specs
<Heather_> OerHeks so parity is good for increasing perfomance? since three or more discs work to store the information one disc would otherwise do itself?
<OerHeks> Heather, parity is an index,  if one drive fails, parity can recreate the drive
<Heather_> oh okay
<OerHeks> so that would be raid 5, if i recall correct.
<Heather_> yes but raid10 is also nice since it uses mirroring and striping. Discs dont cost that much nowdays
<phasma> greetings, all. I come here hoping that somebody has experience getting the sis671/771 working properly
<Zumochi> Hello again, I tried to re-install Ubuntu 11.10 with the "nomodeset" parameter, however I am still having the same problem.
<inner_peace> epic , do you setup  and installation it
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> is there any gui way to setup lvm in ubuntu installation disk?
<ikonia> Abhijit: don't know about the current 12.04/12.10 distro, but the alternative CD on the older distros used to support it fine
<Abhijit> ikonia, ok
<inner_peace> epic , do you there ??
<Abhijit> are you*
<Abhijit> ikonia, i have existing encrypted lvm created by opensuse. can i just same to install ubuntu?
<Abhijit> use*
<ikonia> I believe so yes
<Abhijit> ok.
<ikonia> I don't know if that is supported in the current desktop installer, I'd expect so now
<Abhijit> will try it
<iceroot> Abhijit: only the alternate which is using a ncurse based gui
<iceroot> imo still on 12.10 its only on the alternate
<Abhijit> iceroot, whats the name of ncurse gui software?
<iceroot> Abhijit: its the normal debian installer which is based on ncurse
<Abhijit> ok
<iceroot> !alternate | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<iceroot> hö?
<ms_> I just installed program "rar" and it seems that: "unrar x file.rar " isn't working. and shows:"/usr/local/bin/rar: 1: /usr/local/bin/rar: Syntax error: "&" unexpected"
<fattabiouni> hai
<webfox> Hello folks!
<fattabiouni> hai guys
<webfox> How do I change my keyboard config please?
<vmg3> unrar
<masoudd> webfox: you mean Graphically or in console?
<webfox> masoudd, console, for Server
<masoudd> webfox: what distro is it? just curious
<webfox> masoudd, it is a Ubuntu Precise Server
<sanav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<masoudd> webfox: umm loadkeys?
<masoudd> sanav: oops, I thought I was in #linux
<sanav> masoudd: its ok
<webfox> masoudd, how do I do it?
<masoudd> webfox: like loadkeys uk
<Bustacap> What is a good hax0r channel?
<iceroot> Bustacap: #school
<Bustacap> ..
<Bustacap> What is an RPC request o.O
<kamidi> Bustacap: Remote Procedure Call. Why?
<MonkeyDust> what's hax0r?
<webfox> masoudd, when I use loadkeys command it whites: unknow charset unicode - igoring charset request
<Bustacap> kamidi: I did a nessus scan, and it came back with a lot of things saying that people can hax me with an RPC request :/
<masoudd> webfox: what exactly do you want to do? what do you type that gives that error?
<milo64> how can i get "suggested packages" of a package that i have already installed?
<milo64> apt-get
<iceroot> milo64: sudo apt-get install --install-suggests packagename
<kamidi> Bustacap: I'm not expert, sorry :( I guess RPC can be used to hack your machine but it's not like open door or anything
<milo64> iceroot: i mean, 'show'.
<Bustacap> kamidi: I just don't know what rpc is or how to use it to hax me :/
<iceroot> milo64: apt-cache show packagename
<milo64> ok
<iceroot> milo64: and there "Suggests"
<iceroot> milo64: like  Suggests: latex-xft-fonts, libthai0, firefox-gnome-support | firefox-kde-support
<masoudd> Bustacap: read the wikipedia entry
<webfox> masoudd, when I press certain keys the OS doesn' t recognize, and I would like to fix it. When I type loadkeys it shows that message and stops at next line.
<milo64> okay iceroot, thax
<milo64> s/thax/thanks
<kamidi> Bustacap: Me neither, but I think it's basic component on Windows machines; maybe Linux too?
<vmg3> webfox: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Bustacap> kamidi: idk? I just figured there's so many people on here so I'd ask here :P
<masoudd> webfox: I think you have a non standard keyboard that sends codes beyond ASCII, maybe unicode? I'm not sure tough.
<webfox> What type of character set I should use on a Mac keyboard?
<Mechdave> webfox, what region are you in?
<webfox> America, english
<Kartagis> in a nautilus script, how do I copy the returned string to clipboard?
<Mechdave> webfox, have a look here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Often when I open an e-mail fetched from my IMAP account in my mail client Thunderbird 16.0.2 the attachments (like JPEG files) are only shown partially. How can I prevent this?
<kamidi> Bustacap: Maybe someone knows more about that than us ;-)
<iceroot> vlt: current stable version is 17.0 please update your software first
<iceroot> vlt: also have a look at #irc-mozilla.org  #thunderbird
<Mechdave> Bustacap, What was your question again?
<Kartagis> iceroot: s/\#irc/irc/
<iceroot> Kartagis: thx
<vlt> iceroot: Thank you.
<iceroot> vlt: irc.mozilla.org  #thunderbird
<webfox> Mechdave, I am running a MacBook Pro and I think I may have the wrong keyboard layout...
<Mechdave> webfox, Doesn't that page tell you how to get the correct keymap. I would have thought the normal US map would do most of the job and then the mods for the aple only keys
<ms_> eh oh! why I installed rar and it told me: "bash: /usr/local/bin/unrar: cannot execute binary file" when I do "unrar e file.rar" grrrr
<Mechdave> ms_, where did you install rar from?
<iceroot> ms_: michael@bestbuntu:~$ which unrar
<iceroot> /usr/bin/unrar
<iceroot> ms_: please use the unrar from ubuntu and not your installed version, we dont support that version
<iceroot> ms_: sudo apt-get install unrar
<ms_> Mechdave, iceroot, sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<Mechdave> ms_, may be better to purge the unrar you have and install the one from the Ubuntu repository. sudo apt-get install unrar
<iceroot> ms_: unrar-free is not installing there
<iceroot> ms_: /usr/bin/unrar-free
<iceroot> ms_: see also "dpkg -L unrar-free"
<iceroot> ms_: so please dont install software by hand, always use the repo-software
<alumno> ola
<Sniper> quiero a alguien
<Sniper> :(
<Sniper> soy gay!
<Sniper> :D
<FloodBot1> Sniper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sniper> xD
<alumno> sniper pallasoçvwijvhkuejgahsdrygvuyejhwskd<
<alumno> ola pantumacaa
<alumno_> la
<alumno_> jopa
<alumno1> a
<kishimi8I> pls where can i downloAD the alternate upgrade cd for 12.10
<Sniper080> ola :D
<Sniper080> soy gay! :D
<yeats> kishimi8I: apparently the alternate installer is no more
<Gryllida> What program sets builtin speakers to be automatically muted when I plug the headphones in?
<yeats> !alternate | kishimi8I
<ubottu> kishimi8I: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Sniper080> :P
<dagerik> the program pastebinit doesnt work with this input: http://dagerik.fn.is/files/lal.txt Can anyone else confirm?
<pantumaka> pelonvho
<Sniper080> ola mariogay
<kishimi8I> sorry as a noob .. how do i use the live cd to upgrade
<pantumaka> kjvngjgjifgmn
<yeats> !upgrade | kishimi8I
<ubottu> kishimi8I: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Sniper080> .-.
<Sniper080> pdlojmiqbg1vtr
<MAriogay> uhfdcsdnfvu98sdfh
<Sniper080> ola
<OerHeks> !ops | Sniper080
<ubottu> Sniper080: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<pantumaka> fgj bjncvb vb
<pantumaka> vb
<pantumaka> cv
<pantumaka> b
<pantumaka> cv
<pantumaka> bcv
<FloodBot1> pantumaka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sniper080> puta!
<Mechdave> kishimi8I, All you do is put the cd in the drive and select the upgrade option
<Sniper080> you don't know scrib?
<Sniper080> :D
<MonkeyDust> is it vacation in some portugese speaking country? the kids look bored
<kroson> Hello, which one is the best tool to customize unity in ubuntu 12.10? Myunity, unsettings, ubuntu tweak or other? Thanks
<Sniper080> i'm boing
<kishimi8I> thanks would do just that
<kroson> Hello, which one is the best tool to customize unity in ubuntu 12.10? Myunity, unsettings, ubuntu tweak or other? Thank you
<Sniper080> Bottle Box
<Sniper080> ;)
<Sniper080> itś funny
<Sniper080> :D
<kishimi8I> yeats, there used to be alternate upgrade isos for people like me with crappy internet connections
<pantumaka> JIFJ
<Sniper080> pantumaka..........you arre boriun
<Sniper080> osea puta! :D
<Sniper080> xD
<D_Russ> can anyone tell me why my ubuntu takes forever to recognize my usb mouse and keyboard after a reboot?
<D_Russ> takes like 30 seconds
<k1l> D_Russ: what means "forever"?
<webfox> server
<D_Russ> k1l: they are unresponsive for atleast 30 seconds to a minute
<k1l> D_Russ: did take a look into the logs, like dmesg and syslog?
<yeats> kishimi8I: correct - it has been discontinued
<D_Russ> k1l: sorry log checking is beyond my ubuntu experise
<vitimiti> o/
<kishimi8I> im back .. guys pls which is thelive cd in the http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ page
<dagerik> the program pastebinit doesnt work with this input: http://dagerik.fn.is/files/lal.txt Can anyone else confirm?
<k1l> kroson: there is no myunity for 12,10 afaik. go with unsettings
<devswap> hi all - whats a good encryption program to encrypt a hard disk in ubuntu - I have used truecrypt before - is this the best?
<linuxpunk> its good stuff
<k1l> kishimi8I: the desktop image
<devswap> linuxpunk: was that for me?
<D_Russ> anyone?
<kishimi8I> kk .you guys are the best.. will do that .. i hope this one is as good as 10.04
<Gryllida> D_Russ: "tail /var/log/dmesg" and "tail /var/log/syslog" - pastebin those two for k1l, please.
<D_Russ> thank
<D_Russ> s
<k1l> D_Russ: in /var/log/ are the logs. maybe there is a hint why its getting delayed.
<linuxpunk> yeah have not seen anything better yet
<kroson> k1l: Is there much difference between unsettings and ubuntu-tweak?
<MonkeyDust> kroson  best way to find out, is by trying both
<devswap> linuxpunk: may I pm you?
<k1l> kroson: unsettings is untiy related. tweak is more gnome3 related iirc
<kishimi8I> linuxpin .. true
<kroson> MonkeyDust: gr8, have you done that yourself?
<D_Russ> k1l: http://pastebin.com/6aAvf4kz
<MonkeyDust> kroson  i don't like/use unity, so no
<kroson> MonkeyDust: what do you use btw?
<MonkeyDust> kroson  i use ubuntu classic, looks like gnome2
<kroson> MonkeyDust: weren't they going to drop gnome fallback?
<kroson> the gnome team
<D_Russ> k1l: http://pastebin.com/qf1t6xq5
<Buntu> Anyone here familiar with GEDIT?
<k1l> kroson: they do
<AppleJuice> gEdit?
<Buntu> Yes
<AppleJuice> Can you tell me what you need, Buntu
<Buntu> Yes.  I get that different colors mean diferent things for my http/php page  I don't find a color chart anywhere identifying colors.  I see brown and think oh sh*#!
<kroson> k1l: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIzMzY
<k1l> D_Russ: you are running ubuntu in a vbox?
<D_Russ> no
<AppleJuice> buntu, I dont think you can see what a color means.
<D_Russ> dual boot
<Buntu> lol ok well sh*#.  :-)  thanks
<MonkeyDust> Buntu  the colors are meant to visually 'group' tags, it does not explain the tags
<D_Russ> k1l: no i am dual booting
<k1l> D_Russ: the small tails dont show anything related.
<Buntu> Ah.  My <script = tag was one color and <? tag was another color even though they were both for the same thing so I thought maybe one was not working.  <? came up brown.  Thanks guys.
<D_Russ> ok
<k1l> kroson: thx, but this sounds more like they will integrate plugins which mal gnome3 look like gnome2
<Relaed> hello
<Relaed> Anyone know why anytime I exit the ssh session, access to my website got forbidden ?
<abdelkayoum> hi
<shinobi_> Is there a way to get xchat is the gnome classic systray?
<kroson> k1l: better than nothing i should say :). Do you use unity?
<k1l> kroson: yep, im using unity since 11.10 so this doesnt dodge me :)
<kroson> k1l: do you use a laptop?
<Igor_Kh> Relaed do you use ssh as a tunnel ?
<fagel123123> Hi, Running "sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing" gives me  "mtxrun --generate failed." How to fix this?
<k1l> kroson: 15,4" laptop with a 23" external in twinview
<kroson> k1l: is there a way to disable touchpad while writing in ubuntu?
<k1l> kroson: yes, in the systemsettings in th mouse and touchpad tab
<kroson> k1l: that option doesn't appear in my pc :)
<kroson> ive searched there
<k1l> 12.10 here
<kroson> k1l: same here
<k1l> you need to choose the touchpad tab in the settings for mouse and touchpad. and then its the first checkbox
<ms_> eh oh, I can't extract from .rar files?
<kroson> k1l: yes it was supposed, but that tab isn't appearing to me, which i find rather weird. I think the system isn't detecting my touchpad
<k1l> kroson: well, that could be the issue
<roger21> hi there, i can't update my ubuntu it get stuck to "(Reading database ... 50%" and then "dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: reading files list for package 'evince': Input/output error" what can i do ?
<kroson> k1l: did you need to install any additional package? like gsynaptics
<kroson> or something. Or just using default?
<Walex2> roger21: that probably means that you have a defect on your hard disk.
<k1l> kroson: no, my dell machine worked ootb
<Walex2> roger21: check the 'dmesg | less' to see if some disk errors have been reported
<k1l> kroson: try lsusb and lspci to see if its recognized
<Walex2> w/n
<kroson> k1l: no, but it was found by doing "xinput --list"
<inner_peace> are any one deal in deep with zimbra mail server ?????
<tmba> hi, I find moving windows in Ubuntu 12.10 is more laggy after I upgraded from 12.04, is there anything I can do to make them smooth again?
<tarzeau_> tmba: using unity?
<tmba> tarzeau_: yes
<tarzeau_> more than one screen?
<roger21> Walex2, i don't know, can i do a force check/repare defect/blabla ?
<tmba> tarzeau_: yes also, 2 screens.
<roger21> or something?
<tmba> tarzeau_: latest nvidia
<tarzeau_> tmba: that's normal i don't have a fix, quit using unity
<tarzeau_> mate, window maker, amiwm all work fine here. just not unity
<tmba> tarzeau_: normal that its more laggy in 12.10 compared to 12.04?
<Walex2> roger21: often you can, but the big question is whether there is indeed a defect. It is likely, but first check the log.
<tarzeau_> tmba: yes, and it's even broken in 12.04
<blackshirt> !tproxy
<blackshirt> !find tproxy
<ubottu> Found: ratproxy
<tmba> tarzeau_: yeah I fixed the vblank issue and set the refresh to max in compizconfig in 12.04, and it was beaut
<roger21> Walex2, i get quite some "ata1.00: error: { UNC }" could be
<tmba> tarzeau_: it seemed to revert back once I upgraded though, and doing the same in compizconfig doesn't help this time
<roger21> well i'm not sure what my ata1 is tho, could be the cd (which has nothing in)
<phasma> greetings, all. I come here hoping that somebody has experience getting the sis671/771 working properly
<dr_willis> S3/SiS stuff is well.. about the worse hardware you can get when it comes to the company supporting linux. ;(
<phasma> dr_willis: heh, yeah. It really is :(
<dr_willis> phasma:  the askubuntu.com site and the forums - maygive some tips.
<dr_willis> the odds of some one in here at any given time having SIS is low. ;) Lucky for us
<phasma> dr_willis: been there, tried that. Tried -numerous "solutions" - None have worked so far
<phasma> funny thing is that it -is- possible. Mandriva have an sisimedia driver that mostly works
<roger21> so er what should i do?
<dr_willis> phasma:  potential issue ive seen is that some times  some fix's - if they dont work.. break the other fixs you may try...
<phasma> dr_willis: yeah, ditto. It's high time sis released at least -something- - hell, they don't even have an up to date driver for windows, heh
<dr_willis> im honestly suprised SiS Even  is still in business
<dr_willis> Havent heard much about Matrox lately either.
<Relaed> I sorted it out.
<dr_willis> I will have to report that the Netflix for Linux PPA package seems to be working very well for me. It just keeps wanting to open on the wrong monitor. ;)
<phasma> i guess it's my own fault for buying a budget laptop, but seriously, it's a 256MB chip, you'd think they'd at least make it work, if only with basic functionality
<roger21> let start over, i can't update my ubuntu it get stuck to "(Reading database ... 50%" and then "dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: reading files list for package 'evince': Input/output error" what can i do ?
<dr_willis> phasma:  been seeing some neat reaviews of the latest Chromebooks hacked to run Ubuntu. ;) if i dident allready have 2 netbooks and a laptop.. id consider one. ;P
<phasma> dr_willis: haha, yeah. i was reading about that just a few days ago, too
<dr_willis> roger21:  io error imples the filesystem or hardware issues with  the HD. i would start by fscking  the filesystems form a live cd.
<phasma> dr_willis: this might interest you: http://www.saurik.com/id/10
<roger21> dr_willis, what command do you sudgest ?
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dr_willis> i always fsck stuff from a live cd.. ;)  just makes things easier
<Kartagis> does nautilus accept only bash scripts?
<roger21> dr_willis, wher do i see the result of this check?
<dr_willis> it will print messages in the termianl
<roger21> well i mean with the forcefsck
<auronandace> Kartagis: accept in what sense? nautilus is a file manager
<dr_willis> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-checkrepair-fsck-filesystem.html
<roger21> (since i have plymooth and stuff blabla)
<Kartagis> auronandace: as in "show in context menu"
<dr_willis> i fsck from a LIVE CD when i need to.
<roger21> dr_willis, ok i just did a forcefsck for now, do you now where i can check the result?
<dr_willis> like the factoid says.. it will force a fsck  at the next reboot.. it will print some messages
<dr_willis> or from a live cd terminal -   sudo fsck /dev/sdaX or whatever fs i want to check ;)
<roger21> well ok, all i saw was the bootsplash thingy
<CrAzYWolF> hi all, hey why resolv.conf everytime i reboot i need to add the nsameserver command?
<CrAzYWolF> happy thanksgiving btw
<auronandace> !resolvconf | CrAzYWolF
<ubottu> CrAzYWolF: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Kecskepasztor> hello guys
<exiff> Hello hello.
<roger21> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<roger21> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<CrAzYWolF> thanks 09:17 < ubottu> CrAzYWolF: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage
<CrAzYWolF> thanks ubottu let me read up
<exiff> I'm having issues with mounting encrypted  ext4 volumes.
<dr_willis> roger21:  fscking can be very quick if you are lucky. :) but if the issue keeps happening after you fsck. that would point to some hardware issues with the HD.
<exiff> Specifically when i remove then reattaching the device
<roger21> dr_willis, i don't seem to have any disk error
<dr_willis> the dmesg command should be mentioning errors with the Hard disks also.
<exiff> "Error unlocking device"
<Kecskepasztor> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Kecskepasztor> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<roger21> dr_willis, ok dmesg add somme error after the update try
<b4ch> where can I post ubuntu bugs?
<DJones> !bug | b4ch
<ubottu> b4ch: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Shinobi_> how do I switch the buttons to the right side?
<DJones> !controls | Shinobi_
<ubottu> Shinobi_: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<inner_peace> is zimbra mail server open source or it is owned by vmware
<roger21> is there a way to repare the disk or something?
<Shinobi_> How do I get xchat in the gnome systray (gnome classic)
<dr_willis> theres some extra package in the repos i belive you need Shinobi_
<dr_willis> and you may need to whitelist it for the systray to allow it.
<dr_willis> ttp://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<dr_willis> Not sure how up to date that guide is.
<Rexter> In Gnome 3 I'd like to customize my Firefox icon, how can it be changed?
<dr_willis> Rexter:  one way. make a custome .desktop file that defines your own icon.
<Rexter> dr_willis, where would I put that?
<Shinobi_> dr_willis: I added xchat-indicator, but it doesn't appear to do anything. Do you know the name of another package? I've googled but it always seems to come up with the aformentioned package.
<whathemeow> ok
<dr_willis> same location as where firefox.desktop is at for system wide ussage.
<Shinobi_> dr_willis: oh, how do i whitelist it?
<whathemeow> what app is good for logging data usage  ?
<whathemeow> internet data usage
<dr_willis> see the url i pasted above Shinobi_ . or search for 'whitelist ubuntu YOURVERSION' - it could be differnt for differnt releases
<dr_willis> They did the whitelist/blacklist stuff to try to tone down the whole cluttered systray disaster that was happening. ;)
<Shinobi_> dr_willis: thanks. Sorry, forgot to shut off join/part messages and didn't see your other posts.
<nwillems> exit
<nwillems> Woops
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/xchat-indicator   just saw this on google also. ;)
<dr_willis> !info xchat-indicator
<ubottu> xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<dr_willis> its a plugin it seems. you may need to enable it in xchat settings
<ms_> hi folks, an help please. I want to change the users for a program but I don't know where is that program installed,
<dr_willis> ms_:   what do you mean by 'change theusers for a program' ?
<Rexter> ms_ are you talking about permissions?
<dr_willis> !info xchat-otr
<ubottu> xchat-otr (source: irssi-plugin-otr): Off-the-Record Messaging Plugin for X-Chat. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-2 (quantal), package size 22 kB, installed size 100 kB
<MonkeyDust> ms_  try which [program]
<ms_> dr_willis, Rexter, MonkeyDust  I already got it, just "whereis myPrg" thanks for your care:)
 * dr_willis closes the ticket
<dr_willis> ;)
<vlt> iceroot: I updated thunderbird to the current version 17.0 but the problem with the cropped (jpeg) attachments still exists (at least for e-mails I already read with the previous version). What can I do now?
<vlt> iceroot: The problem also exists when forwarding complete e-mails (even as .eml attachment, not inline).
<vlt> iceroot: I ran diff on the two e-mail files in the maildir on the IMAP server. The structure of the forwarded e-mail (including boundary markers) is kept but the attachments are cropped or mangled.
<dr_willis> Aha - found a nice menu editor program for 12.10 in a PPA that lets you easially change program icons.
<dr_willis> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/versatile-menu-editor-menulibre-1210-adds-support-ubuntu-1210-official-ppa-available
<jente> hi, what can I expect from an intel chipset Q35 with onboard graphics (should be GMA 3100) running (l)ubuntu? i am experience some choppy playback when watching videos in fullscreen (1920x1200) and don't know if it is due to the onboard graphics or driver issues
<feodor> Hi, what is supposed to show up under "Downloads" in unity's dash home search lens?
<feodor> I currently see any file that I create (or open) via nautilus show up there
<Heather_> I'm logged in as root user and I try to load a page in php but I get Forbidden You dont have perm... message. Do I have to set permission for root aswell?
<feodor> so basically it gives me the same as in "Recent files"... how do I fix this or remove "Downloads" ?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Heather_> I was not logged in as root nvm
<slarty> Since upgrading skype to 4.1.0.20 it is not starting -
<slarty>  symbol lookup error: skype: undefined symbol: _ZN17QSslConfiguration12setSslOptionEN4QSsl9SslOptionEb
<slarty> Any solutions please?
<dr_willis> id say check the forums and askubuntu.com slarty  - its hard for us to support stuff like skype. but someone may have discovered a work around
<dr_willis> I use google voice these days. ;)
<dr_willis> Heather_:  if you set up groups properly you wont need to be editing  your web server files as root.
<iceroot> vlt: i would suggest to use the thunderbird channel
<zykes-> we updated /win 347
<iceroot> vlt: guess there you will get better support then here because this is "just" general ubuntu support
<Marenz> greetings
<Marenz> I am trying to build an ubuntu package for my own project. how can I get rid of the "ubuntuX" part in the version when doing dch -i ?
<iceroot> Marenz: debian/changelog  that entry there will be the package-version with ubuntu and so on
<iceroot> Marenz: that string there is used to create the packagename/version
<Marenz> iceroot, well, yes I know, but dch always appends "ubuntuX"  when I do dch -i. can I stop it from doing that?
<Marenz> or change the string from "ubuntu" to "build" or so?
<Marenz> i tried dch -i --distributor=build
<slarty> @dr_willis      thanks for suggestion, I'll look there
<jpds> Marenz: -lbuild
<Marenz> jpds, ah, I see.. I assume -l instead of -i is to be used
<bluegrass> how do i open a .jar
<jpds> bluegrass: Unscrew the lid.
<iceroot> bluegrass: i guess you want to start it instead of opening it
<iceroot> bluegrass: java -jar file.jar
<bluegrass> iceroot hee ty but how do i get the javur
<bluegrass> to get the .jar
<iceroot> bluegrass: ?
<bluegrass> howto install java (javur)
<nikolas> yhjkl;
<iceroot> bluegrass: i dont know what javur ist but to install java "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre"
<iceroot> bluegrass: and if you want to develop java-applications use jdk instead of jre
<nikolas> xt&
<nikolas> чё?
<bluegrass> Y THANK U ^^
<bux> hi
<bux> i would like the outcome of echo $f  | cut -d. -f1 within a variable
<bux> http://pastebin.com/9HpiuLJq
<bux> and I dunno how to do o
<tritonx> my ubuntu install is little messed up , nothing serious but a few annoying bugs. Can I just reinstall over it (without losing my data and prefs )
<XRS1> you need to backup your data
<AppleJuice> tritonx, You can do that if you have your /home directory on another partition. Have you?
<Rexter> Does anyone know if there is a way to see the location of applications that are pined to Docky?
<tritonx> no but I could copy it
<XRS1> ^ unless /home is elsewhere
<tritonx> so everything should be in my /home folder
<sioli> what is version ubuntu is best? 12.04 or 12.10?
<XRS1> 12.04 is LTS
<XRS1> 12.10 is not
<sioli> 12.04, this is a best? why?
<tritonx> just different
<tritonx> none is better
<Ubuntuuser> Hi! Can i log what my users do on my ubuntu server?  Like what files they open and edit?
<sioli> absolutely,.. all the better..
<AppleJuice> tritonx, No, as you dont have /home mounted on a seperate partition.
<CrAzYWolF> quick question in the rc.local do i need to add my line below exit 0 or on top of it?
<Ubuntuuser> And / Or can i disable their option to go above /home folder?
<sioli> the version if kernel  3.2 is stable,do 3,5, economic my laptop.
<XRS1> 12.04 = older so you gotta install more updates after installing BUT it will be supported for 2 years.   12.10 is more up to date but not officially supported as long
<ccsteale> CrAzYWolF, you will need to place it before the exit 0
<tritonx> you can update easily from 12.04 to upward release
<CrAzYWolF> ahh thank you ccsteale
<tritonx> if you want
<CrAzYWolF> let's see if it works now
<bluegrass> how do i install the driver for my videocard
<Ubuntuuser> Anyone?
<ccsteale> bluegrass, what video card are you using? the drivers may be in the ubuntu repo's else you can donwload the binary/soruce from the hardware vendors website
<sioli> yeah, is this moment i are use ubuntu 12.04, my laptop,is very faster core i5 6gb ram, is kernel 3,5 its much better.
<XRS1> additional drivers or use Ubuntu Software Center for the .deb u get from their website
<bluegrass> ccsteale may i perhaps find out through a simple & easy cli command? 83
<Rexter> sioli, if you want the latest and greatest, and don't mind upgrading is a couple of years, go with 12.10. If you want stability, and longevity, go with 12.04
<sioli> in my case,absolutely.
<ccsteale> you can use dmidecode to find out hardware information
<XRS1> i personally recommend Ubuntu Studio 12.10  :)
<sioli> yeah Rexter,my ubuntu 12,10 this cool,very good.
<ccsteale> bluegrass, or you can use lspci which should tell you the vendor name laso
<ccsteale> also*
<TJ-> bluegrass: "lspci -nn | grep VGA" usually will find it
<bluegrass> GeForce 8400 GS
<TJ-> !nvidia | bluegrass
<ubottu> bluegrass: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ubuntuuser> Hi! Can i log what my users do on my ubuntu server?  Like what files they open and edit?
<Ubuntuuser> And / Or can i disable their option to go above /home folder?
<sioli> bluegrass what problem?
<bluegrass> sioli i have a videocard and a suspicion that my computer doesn't correctly use it :C
<ccsteale> bluegrass, what is the ouput of sudo lshw -C display - specifically line configuration: .....
<sioli> ok,i have problem em my desktop pc,core i7 hd 4850(old), in my pc this same problem.
<sioli> this module's up..?
<bluegrass> configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<ccsteale> is nvidia-current installed? if not install that via apt-get
<saber_> hiiiiiiiiiii
<p0rk> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a 250GB drive and it went fine. When I reboot, Grub throws errors. When I boot into a live cd or anything else, it doesnt even find the drive.
<ccsteale> p0rk, does running fdisk -l or parted -l show anything useful?
<p0rk> it shows literally nothing
<bluegrass> ty
<bluegrass> now wine won't load ;-;
<Guest9915> I can't Install ubuntu server edition in a Rack Server, I just Can't i't does not boot to install. what can I do?
<ccsteale> p0rk, anything obvious in dmesg?
<ccsteale> bluegrass, what error is wine throwing?
<ccsteale> Guest9915, What installation medium are you using? when trying to boot up into which ever medium what sort of issues are you having?
<bluegrass> waiting for outpot in cli
<p0rk> ccsteale, hang on gotta boot back up and check
<ccsteale> Guest9915, any error messages you can provide would be greap
<p0rk> this is what iget why i try to boot from the hdd: “invalid arch independent ELF magic”
<Guest9915> ccsteale, no Just I can't boot the cd to install I already downloades 3 versions of ubuntu, 32 and 64 but it does not boot to install :(
<ademone> hi
<ademone> does someone know what is the proxy of gr.archive.ubuntu.com?
<ccsteale> p0rk, seems like boot config is messed up to be honest, can you mount /dev/sda5 to /mnt and run grub-update or grub-install?
<bluegrass> no cli output yet :/
<p0rk> ccsteale, thats actually what ive been trying, but when i boot to a livecd or anything else, there are no sd* devices in /dev/
<ccsteale> Guest9915, Any for of error messages on the screen, if you aren't getting any error messages whats the output you do see? is your rack server set to boot from cd before HDD or network?
<Guest9915> yes
<ccsteale> p0rk, is this in a laptop/desktop/server? id advise pulling the drive our and back in and checking what dmesg as to say to see if it picks the drives up and if it does it seems like its going to be a driver issue, most likley no support from the kernel for the drives which is why it drops back to grub shell
<Guest9915> ccsteale, yes it's set to boot from cd beforee hhd
<Guest9915> ccsteale, do I have to try with USB?
<p0rk> ccsteale, ok, ill take a look. i had lost a drive last week nad just tossed in an old 2.5" to tinker with
<ccsteale> Guest9915, what ouput do you get from screen or does the server not even get to the point of booting the cd? Can you take a picture of the screen where it fails and send it to me somehow so I can advise, also if your server supports usb booting I would advise doing that rather than cd but thats just a matter of opinion but ubuntu supports both, try usb for time being
<Shinobi> Is there a way to default xchat to hide join/part messages?
<dv-> anyone know how to turn on antialiasing with the radeon drivers in 12.10?
<Guest9915> ccsteale, no the server neve get to the point to boot the cd just start and continue to boot defora the old OS
<DJones> Shinobi: I think if you right click on the channel, its an option under the Extra settings
<Shinobi> DJones: It's not persistent. Should it be?
<bipul> hellow security
<DJones> Shinobi: It should be
<Shinobi> hmmm
<DJones> Shinobi: You have to do each channel individually, I don't think there is a global setting
<p0rk> ccsteale, booted into system rescue cd, now i can see the drive at least
<Shinobi> ok. thx
<p0rk> so i can try mouting and installing grub again
<smacktalk> what's a good program for .rar files?
<DJones> !rar | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<a_b0y> when connecting smartphone to computer how do i allow Ubuntu to share its internet connection? thanks
<NikP> How can I change my default DESKTOP file handler from nemo to nautilus?
<ccsteale> p0rk, let me know how it goes :)
<zucaro> hi
<ccsteale> Guest9915, disconnect your drive and then try boot from cd? if not force the server to boot from cd that whay it should hang with the error
<ccsteale> zucaro, hi
<NikP> Has anyone an answer for my question? I don't like it erverytime from startup to kill nemo and start nautilus.
<zucaro> hi ccsteale ;)
<ccsteale> NikP, do you use it at all? remove it?
<zucaro> does anyone have any experience with transmission from the command line. trying to enable the webui from ssh
<ccsteale> zucaro, have you installed transmission-deamon?
<zucaro> no, only transmission-gtk
<NikP> ccsteale: I've tested out to remove it, but when I log in, then I haven't ANY file handler on my desktop. I must start nautilus manually.
<zucaro> install the deamon?
<arucard> alguien sabe uncanal de xubuntu
<ccsteale> yeah, thats what you'll need for the webui - zucaro
<ccsteale> NikP, you'll need to add nautils to the default runlevel
<ccsteale> NikP, update-rc.d nautils dafaults
<ccsteale> that should do the trick
<zucaro> ok installed the daemon
<NikP> ccsteale: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/nautilus: file does not exist
<zucaro> reading man-page
<v0lksman> anyone know how to force an ethernet adapter to restart or recheck for link?
<v0lksman> ifup ifdown isn't it
<ccsteale> zucaro, you'll need to eddit the transmission config file :)
<ccsteale> v0lksman, ifdown ifup will work aswell as /etc/init.d/networking restart
<v0lksman> ccsteale: that doesn't restart the hardware...that just resets the config applied.
<NikP> ccsteale: OK, after rebooting the computer it works. Thank you!
<a_b0y> when connecting smartphone to computer how do i allow Ubuntu to share its internet connection? thanks
<v0lksman> ccsteale: the problem is that the card won't detect link, but there is no reason for it, there is link and the driver works as the primary card is using the exact same driver
<arucard> alguien sabe como estraer una memoria de usb en xubuntu
<llutz> !es | arucard
<ubottu> arucard: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<speter> hi, can anyone tell me how to supress the skype appindicator from the top panel? Skype-wrapper can do it in 64 bit, but not in 32 bit...
<zucaro> ccsteale, after i have installed the daemon how do I enable the webui? start the transmission-remote process?
<ccsteale> v0lksman, ahh okay my apologies i misread the query - for the network adapter to pick up the link it will do that automatically and the interface doesnt need restarting, if the drivers enable then and the interface is being picked up it seems more likley to be an issue coming into the nic
<ccsteale> zucaro, run the command sudo /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon
<ccsteale> zucaro, I would advise running that in a screen session if it is on a headless box but if not then that should be good to go
<zucaro> oh i think its working, getting a 403 error now... will google how to add myself to whitelist
<ccsteale> zucaro, in the settings.json there is the line rcp-whitelist - add your ip in there :)
<ccsteale> zucaro, rpc* sorry
<v0lksman> So here's the story:  Lenovo server with 3 NICs, 1 e1000 and 2 igb (i350).  If I build the system and use the e1000 interface during the build the 2 i350 interfaces will never light up with link after the install is complete.  If I use one of the i350 interfaces during the install it stays lit and functional after the install but the other i350 interface won't light up.  The e1000 is fine no matter what.  This behaviour is reproducable.  Any thoug
<SunMoonStar> Hi guys. Quick q. I made a .desktop file to launch an application and used xdg-desktop-menu install in the command line to add it to the dash. Now when I go to the dash, it shows up, but it has no name. Just an icon with no name under it. The icon works correctly though. Here's the contents of the .desktop file: http://pastebin.com/NDWP8gNX ... Anyone know what this might be?
<v0lksman> After install on the booted OS if I run ethtool -i on the i350 interfaces they show the same driver and version as a working interface (on a system where the i350 was used during the install)
<drag0nius> would 12.10 run badly on 1.6ghz cpu, 768 ram & geforce 5500fx?
<elianardi> ciao
<a_b0y> drag0nius WinXP would run great on that :)
<zucaro> hmmm where would the transmission settings file be? /etc?
<ccsteale> v0lksman, thats rather quite odd, im leaning towards that being an issue with how ubuntu is setting up the nic's - im gonna try reproduce see if i can see it happening
<ccsteale> zucaro, run the following 2 commands   updatedb && locate settings.json
<ccsteale> zucaro, that will show you where that file is you need to edit
<p0rk> ccsteale, im trying to do a grub-install but it says "Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time."
<p0rk> and it's still saying that
<zucaro> oh thanks mate
<zucaro> easy
<ccsteale> p0rk, run - grub-install /dev/sda that should be done within the minute see if that works
<p0rk> says /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<ccsteale> p0rk, sounds like the device map might be foobarred
<ccsteale> p0rk, mount your boot partitions to /boot and run
<ccsteale> p0rk, grub-mkdevicemap --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map
<ccsteale> p0rk, things should be fine to run grub install then
<p0rk> k, trying now
<p0rk> sda1 is boot, right?
<p0rk> normallty
<ccsteale> should be yeah, check fdisk -l and look for smallest partition, most likeley that p0rk
<p0rk> grub-mkdevicemap is not found on my box
<p0rk> i guess i could always try to reinstall ubuntu too
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I downloaded a pdf and it has some high quality pics in it. Okular is taking like forever to open the pages and even if I leave it opened for a while it is not loading all the pages, any suggestions?
<ccsteale> p0rk, could always try doing that, it would most likley fix the issue, but i hate being defeated by a bad install :P one last effort  - try grub-update /dev/sda
<Shinobi> I'm not seeing metacity under apps in dconf-editor. What am I doing wrong?
<Hardlec99> xD
<v0lksman> http://dpaste.com/834822/
<v0lksman> Very strang problem!  Any help appreciated!  http://dpaste.com/834822/
<zucaro> thanks for help guys.
<zucaro> will be back :)
<ccsteale> zucaro, let us know if you have any more issues :)
<Hardlec99> Bye all :)
<ccsteale> Hardlec99, byeee :)
<SunMoonStar> nobody's run into my problem? >_<
<Eagleman> I am trying to transfer our CVS program to another machine, but i am having problems with importing the passwd file. it just refuses to read it and so it only allows the user root
<p0rk> ccsteale, this is only a test case anyway until i get new drives where i have to reinstall everything again
<p0rk> so i dont mind reinstalling ubuntu, especially because i used 12.04, now ill use 12.10
<ccsteale> Eagleman, you'll need to change the ownership of the file
<ccsteale> Eagleman, or if the program only needs to read the file run the command chmod 755 <filename>
<Eagleman> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root Software       403 Sep 27 07:42 passwd
<ccsteale> is the software running as the software user?
<Eagleman> cvsd      1134  0.0  0.1   1736   480 ?        SNs  Nov16   0:00 /usr/sbin/cvsd -f /etc/cvsd/cvsd.conf
<ccsteale> Eagleman, in shell, run the command whoami
<Eagleman> well i am logged in as root
<Eagleman> so i am root
<ccsteale> ahh okay, is the config file pointing at the correct file? sounds like a location issue rather than permissions
<Eagleman> CVSROOT is in /cvs/CVSROOT
<Eagleman> ccsteale on our other server i see this when ps aux | grep cvs
<Eagleman> 10089     9090 18.5  0.0   2732   900 ?        Ss   16:43   0:00 cvs server
<Eagleman> 10089     9091 34.5  0.0   2736   872 ?        R    16:43   0:00 cvs server
<ccsteale> Eagleman, can you paste the exact command and error in http://www.dpaste.org/ so i cant take a look
<Eagleman> WHich command?
<ccsteale> the command your running to start the cvs application where you reported it wont read the password file
<Eagleman> Thats the problem cvs is so vague, i dont even know how i started it. its not working like a normal deamon
<ccsteale> on the orignal server can you login as root and run history? hopefully that might tell you how you initially got it started
<darrenlooby> Hi Guys, anyone know how to install php5.2 - I need it for a short while, so I have time to update site to newer version (old bit of code causing issues)
<Eagleman> ccsteale its like 5 years old or even more, history wont help me :(
<TheLordOfTime> darrenlooby, which version of ubuntu are you on?
<darrenlooby> Ubuntu 12.04 - TheLordOfTime
<lucido> hi, at boot time my pc says waiting for network configuration for a long time, I have lan cable connected and router is set up fine. When I log in the nm-applet is missing and I can get network connection by executing sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<darrenlooby> It's a fresh install too - so PHP not currently on there
<lucido> its ubuntu 12.10
<TheLordOfTime> darrenlooby, there's no PHP 5.2 package for Ubuntu 12.04, someone'd have to retroactively port php 5.2 to 12.04, and that's not happening because 5.2 is *old*
<TheLordOfTime> like beyond old
<darrenlooby> Hmm... so not possible to install from binary?
<darrenlooby> What's the newest version of Ubuntu I can install 5.2 on?
<ccsteale> Eagleman, on the old/current server where cvs is running do ps -f
<ccsteale> or ps -auxf either one - Eagleman
<TheLordOfTime> darrenlooby, no clue, i'd have to check
<TheLordOfTime> darrenlooby, what're you using that uses php 5.2?  5.2's at the latest in 8.04 and nothing else
<TheLordOfTime> darrenlooby, 5.3.x or 5.4.x in every other supported release since.
<ccsteale> darrenlooby, are you familiar with compiling software from source? - if not I know that ubuntu 8 has it in it's repo's possibly 10 but i dont believe so
<TheLordOfTime> ccsteale, 10.04 has the 5.3 series
<darrenlooby> I've installed a couple of things from source - would that help me, to give that ago?
<darrenlooby> It's a cloud sever, so no real harm in binning it if it goes wrong
<zoneout83> Is someone willing to help me with a wireless nic problem? I have a wusb100 I think v 1.0 and it only seems to work until I reach about 12mb of bandwidth then I have to disconnect and reconnect.
<ccsteale> Yeah you'll be able to install 5.2 from source
<darrenlooby> Right, I'll tut myself up and give that ago then ccsteale - and come back with my tail between my legs when it goes wrong lol
<merica> im having a situation where my 1tb usb3 external hard drive is not being recognized on my desktop
<merica> same drive is recognized in my laptop
<zoneout83> Which is to say I may be coming in and out of here a lot until i fix this
<GlitterBoy> How do I configure Ubuntu 11.10 for optimal power savings for a HP6910p laptop with a Intel GM965 chipset
<zoneout83> I installed all my updates already via a long line of disconnect reconnect...
<ccsteale> darrenlooby, another thing you can try but it might not work/be amazingly unstable is use the karmic repo's on ubuntu 10 but compiling from source is the way to go and a hell of a lot more fun
<merica> lsusb and dmesg don't even register that the drive is plugged in
<darrenlooby> ccsteale, lol cheers, I'll take note of that :D
<ccsteale> merica, problem might be with the connection, can you try plugging it into a different machine and seeing if it's picked up?
<zoneout83> I am running ubuntu 12.04 lts I believe...
<ccsteale> darrenlooby, good luck :D
<Pip>  So is ubuntu more and more sophisticated as Windows now?
<merica> ccsteale: the drive does work in my laptop, ubuntu 12.10 mounts it automatically
<merica> just not on the desktop
<bazhang> Pip, thats not a support question
<merica> i tried, multiple ports, same thing
<Pip> lol
<ccsteale> Pip, depends what you mean by sophisticated? its a damn lot coold :D and true what bazhang said
<merica> i know the drive works, and i know the usb ports work
<bazhang> Pip, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<merica> becuase i have bt, webcam, keyboard, plugged into them
<Pip> What I mean by sophisticated is that when ubuntu is broken, nobody knows how to fix it
<zoneout83> Pip: as far as I have been concerned it's better than windows but it takes a little more time to manage because not as many companies put time in creating drivers or go out of their way to support it.
<ccsteale> merica, are the ports usb 1/2? may be an issue there?
<zoneout83> sorry bazhang
<merica> i tried ALL the ports!
<zoneout83> bazhang,  didn't know...
<merica> usb 1,2,3
<Heather_> I'm going through apache2 access log and all the files for my site are loaded except .css files. the files are in the same location as the other files so it should not be permission issue?
<ccsteale> merica, very strange, especially since dmesg isn't picking it up :/
<merica> i even tried unplugging all other things, and plugging in only the drive
<merica> still nothing
<zoneout83> Still looking for help with wusb100 wireless nic
<merica> yeah
<sam_> Hey I am having a problem I may need some assistance if you can help?
<merica> strange
<ccsteale> sam_, how can we help sam
<merica> wat is problem?
<ccsteale> merica, anything in syslog/messages?
<ccsteale> Heather_, anything in the error log? can you go direcetly to the .css files via browser?
<sam_> I am trying to download GIMP, a photo-shop like program, and when I try to download from the software centre It says, "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<a_b0y> i heard win8 is great because everything just works
<merica> ccsteale: don't see anything in syslog
<merica> maybe some audio issues
<ccsteale> sam_, have you ammended your sources.lsit file with non standard repo's? I wouldn't advise installing from unauthenticated sources but it should install fine
<Heather_> ccsteale yes I can access the .css file through the browser
<Simurg> Hi!
<Simurg> Is unity more resource hungry then kde (kubuntu)?
<MonkeyDust> sam_  they may be plugins from third parties
<Heather_> might be something with the header since the css file is present there
<Simurg> I saw a benchmarking today, claiming so.
<ccsteale> MonkeyDust, thats what I was thinking aswell
<TheLordOfTime> Simurg, not that i know of, but if resources are an issue, look at Lubuntu or Xubuntu.
<InspectorCluseau> sam_, I'm dl'ing gimp right noe with muon ... no warnings at all.
<xomniverse> I am using Xubuntu 12.10 and when I am playing a game full screen in DOSBox, for some reason it assumes I am idle and tries to go to a blank screen after 10 minutes. Strangely, in the middle of this process, it realizes that is not the case and brings the screen back.
<Simurg> I tried both and unity seemed better, never tried KDE though.
<xomniverse> This is disruptive of my game though.
<Simurg> I hear you need to have its native programs to get more out of it.
<Simurg> Ones with obsessed with letter K, I heard.
<ccsteale> Heather_, cant imagine why can you try run the command cat access.log | grep .css - see if that returns anything
<Simurg> *-with
<sam_> My friend was able to download it fine he didn't know what was wrong.
<zoneout83> how do I install the ndiswrapper
<lahwran> how do I update to the experimental video drivers in 12.04?
<zoneout83> or is it now buit in to linus?
<sam_> with mine
<zoneout83> *linux
<Heather_> ccsteale problem solved linux is case sensetive windows is not
<ccsteale> zoneout83, depending on what kernel version you are using will depend if its built into the kernel by default run the command ndiswrapper-dkms; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper - after that it should work fine as that will enable th nescessary kernel module
<ccsteale> Heather_, glad its sorted :)
<zoneout83> ccsteale thanks
<zoneout83> ccsteale be back at you in a couple minutes...
<zoneout83> 12.04 btw
<xomniverse> anyone else had issues with Ubuntu or Xubuntu assuming you are idle when using DOSBox and thus trying to make the screen go blank/screensaver?
<ccsteale> zoneout83, ive done that before on 12.04, any problems let me know
<zoneout83> sam_ did you try sudo apt-get install gimp
<sam_> My friend was able to download it fine he didn't know what was wrong. Thanks y'all.
<zoneout83> sam_, did that work?
<llutz> sam_: you need to import the repo-signing-key for the repository you download gimp from
<sam_> zoneout83, it is working.
<zoneout83> ccsteale, unable to locate the ndiswrapper
<v0lksman> to which directory should I build kernel modules?
<sam_> it worked thanks
<v0lksman> /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ doesn't persist after a reboot
<GlitterBoy> hello
<p0rk> if i choose to install kvm during install, does it boot differently from a normal install?
<zoneout83> sam_ glad that worked keep in mind llutz is probably more familar
<zoneout83> Does anyone know how to install the ndiswrapper? apt-get or otherwise?
<bc81> hello.  i'm using 12.04, and trying to get games working on pogo.com in firefox and/or chrome.  no luck whatsoever; i've tried just about every java jre & browser plugin i could find..any suggestions to get this working?
<bazhang> zoneout83, ndisgtk?
<lucido> how can I get rid of the waiting for network configuration at boot?
<merica> apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-dkms
 * bc81 wonders if there is come magical combination of java & flash to play these browser games..
<merica> apt-get install dnsiwrapper-utils-1.9
<zoneout83> merica, thanks just got there with a google *feels sheepish*
<merica> apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<zoneout83> merica, does that work on all package searches?
<v0lksman> why do my kernel modules get overwritten on reboot?
<merica> try it out and see
<zoneout83> wth was that?
<merica> ?
<zoneout83> the spam...
<rm-fr> merica: probably because you're not loading them upon boot?
<auronandace> !modules | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<merica> wut
<zoneout83> merica, I know it does I did learn a new command though ;)
<ccsteale> v0lksman, why dont you build them into the kernel rather than having them as modules?
<v0lksman> ccsteale: cause I'm just trying to see if they work to begin with
<merica> cause then hed have to rebuild the kernel
<rm-fr> why would you do that
<zoneout83> merica, I think there needs to be a help file associated with help apt that shows all the extensions like apt-get apt-cache ect
<v0lksman> module-assistant: command not found
<merica> man apt-cache
<merica> man apt-get
<auronandace> zoneout83: man apt
<zoneout83> sweet thanks auronandace
<zoneout83> I think I used to know that but I haven't ran ubuntu since 8 hardy heron
<l0p3n> Hello! Is there any way I can find out what bashrc my terminal is using?
<SlitazMint_noteb> My screen is black after installing fglrx on 12.10 server edition absolutely nothing on screen. What do I do?
<merica> uninstall fglrx
<merica> ...
<auronandace> SlitazMint_noteb: why do you need fglrx on a server?
<merica> ^
<SlitazMint_noteb> I'm using it on my desktop. I wanted a minimal install.
<auronandace> !mini | SlitazMint_noteb
<ubottu> SlitazMint_noteb: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SlitazMint_noteb> hmmm
<SlitazMint_noteb> I did not know about that
<zoneout83> i should be using xp drivers with ndiswrapper right?
<lucido> is there a solution for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073593 ?
<zoneout83> i should be using xp drivers with ndiswrapper right?
<merica> idk
<SlitazMint_noteb> Does mini come with a DE?
<auronandace> SlitazMint_noteb: no
<compdoc> lucido, does the wifi work once it finanly boots?
<compdoc> finally
<SlitazMint_noteb> auronandace: Awesome!
<SlitazMint_noteb> But won't I get the same problem with fglrx?
<lucido> Commander1024, its ethernet lan and it works after I restart network-manager
<merica> don't use fglrx
<SlitazMint_noteb> I need fglrx.
<lucido> compdoc,  , its ethernet lan and it works after I restart network-manager
<auronandace> SlitazMint_noteb: no idea, i use the open source driver
<merica> why
<SlitazMint_noteb> Because of acceleration for videos for one.
<compdoc> lucido, that url you posted isnt your config then?
<SlitazMint_noteb> And games now that Steam beta is out.
<lucido> not exactly only the symtoms
<merica> soooo, you don't want a minimal install
<SlitazMint_noteb> Yes I do.
<bazhang> merica, thats not helpful
<SlitazMint_noteb> I want Mate w/o installing Unity.
<auronandace> SlitazMint_noteb: mate isn't supported
<lucido> compdoc, this is my config: http://pastebin.com/hirLcxXq
<merica> how did you install fglrx?
<b4ch> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> merica, editorializing and offtopic commentary to #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<SlitazMint_noteb> merica: apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcc...
<SlitazMint_noteb> the created a new xorg config
<merica> my experience with video drivers leads me to download from the source
<merica> ati/nvidia
<compdoc> lucido, that config shows you have 4 ethernet and one wifi card?
<merica> and build them
<lollko> lalal la la lla llla alla allal ;)
<lollko> :D
<SlitazMint_noteb> merica: Ok, cool. I'll try that.
<lucido> compdoc, I have a single ethernet card integrated in my mobo, the config is a default config I had there
<compdoc> lucido, do you use ppp to connect to your isp? or what is your ethernet card connected to?
<lucido> companion, ethernet
<lucido> compdoc, , ethernet
<compdoc> it connects to a router?
<lucido> compdoc,  yes, router is fine
<compdoc> lucido, this is all you should have:    http://pastebin.com/w8MQTPmj
<lucido> compdoc, I'll try that, thanks!
<compdoc> be sure to remove the #
<compdoc> lucido, can you show me the output of:  cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<compdoc> ooops
<GlitterBoy> hello all
<ccsteale> Hi GlitterBoy
<p0rk> ccsteale, i tried the 12.10 install on 2 different drives and got the same error, installation failed at the install the system step
<p0rk> so im trying 12.04 again on the 2nd drive
<p0rk> i just started the install the base system step now
<p0rk> so we'll see
<p0rk> fingers crossed
<bc81> hello.  i'm using 12.04, and trying to get games working on pogo.com in firefox and/or chrome.  no luck whatsoever; i've tried just about every java jre & browser plugin i could find..any suggestions to get this working?
<ccsteale> p0rk, might be lack of driver support in the 12.10 kernel, let me know if it works on 12.04 and let me know you drive types later and ill take a look at that
<p0rk> ok, its 2 different drives. first was seagate, this one is western digital
<lucido> compdoc, same crap
<bazhang> bc81, works fine here. what version of Ubuntu are you on, and what java do you have installed
<cosmicpearls> hi all
<v0lksman> so what is module-assistant supposed to do for me?  when I load it and go to select a module it doesn't show the module I just built
<bc81> bazhang, hello.  i'm using xubuntu 12.04 (fully up-to-date) and have so many versions of java installed, i'm not sure how to find that out.  java -version says: java version "1.7.0_09"
<bazhang> bc81, its a bit slow to load; I've got Monopoly running no problems once it does load
<Gnea> bc81: I would start by removing every version of java you have, particular if it was NOT installed via apt/synaptic/software center, and then remove those as well in the proper way
<dcherniv> bc81, or use update-alternatives to pick the java version you want
<zoneout83> alright so I'm reading here and it says disable the free drivers but the config file doesn't seem to exist to add it to the blacklist
<zoneout83> also I need to know how to undo these steps before I do them so i can get to help again...
<bc81> bazhang: what about the game "Makeover Madness" it seems to be java based, and broken.  monopoly is flash based, and works fine (albeit with some rendering issues on the main menu)
<bazhang> bc81, let me check, just a moment
<zoneout83> p0rk, ccsteale, if it makes any difference I have a wd hd 500 gb 7200 rpm and have 12.04 and it works fine thus far
<ee12059> hi jonnes
<p0rk> ccsteale, looks like the 12.04 install worked fine
<p0rk> got passed the problem step anyway, didnt get to grub portion
<sambagirl> good morning. i backed up my home directory on one of my laptops as i need to move from 10.10 to a fresher version. my question is where are the notes that are associated with the applet that you add to your panel located because i need all of that notes. seecondly does kubuntu have gnome 2 option cause i need the upper and lower panel option and i dont see that in ubuntu anymore?
<ee12113> helllo
<simonpe^^> I did "apt-get purge pulseaudio*" to try to fix some sound issues. It turns out pulseaudio was not the villain so i re-installed with "apt-get install pulseaudio-*". Now the sound in flash does not work (i.e. youtube) and the sound applet isn
<simonpe^^> t autostarted anymore
<ee12113> hello
<ee12113> hello
<simonpe^^> fix how?
<ee12113> hello
<bazhang> bc81, that requires membership, best as I can tell
<ee12046> mekie?
<ee12046> kf
<ee12113> boas pessoaçl
<sambagirl> also does anyone have major problems with chrome?
<bazhang> !pt | ee12113
<ubottu> ee12113: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> !notunity | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> install gnome-panel sambagirl
<sambagirl> ok bazhang thanks
<sambagirl> what about the sticky notes?
<sambagirl> one last question, is it possible to have w8 / xp / ubuntu partitions using grub?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/207923/is-there-a-sticky-note-application-similar-to-windows-sticky-note sambagirl
<bazhang> sambagirl, xpad seems to be the sticky note of choice
<bc81> bazhang: sorry about that, my wife has a free trial membership for 2 weeks and i wasn't aware it's member only.. another (non member-only) game that is java based and not loading is Sock Hop Slots
<sambagirl> haha bazhang. i was looking online in a forum and it's a real challenge so i will just copy/paste to email and send to myself and re do them in new set. also are applets still available in new ubuntu versions?
<Gnea> sambagirl: I think so, but for w8 you probably need to chainload to ntloader
<merica> sambagirl: win8 uses the eufi by default
<MonkeyDust> uefi
<merica> uefi*
<merica> ty
<bazhang> sambagirl, in 12.10, gnome-shell , they are called "extensions" and there are very many of them. applets are around, though you would need to be more specific for me to answer that
<sambagirl> thanks
<bazhang> bc81, ok checking
<v0lksman> so I make install my module which places it in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net module-assistant doesn't show me that module in the list...
<v0lksman> what am I doing wrong?
<bc81> thanks, bazhang
<p0rk> ccsteale, rebooting into os for first time
<Gnea> sambagirl: also, http://www.intowindows.com/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu/
<p0rk> everything looks well so far
<sambagirl> bazhang for example i like weather / system monitor / rolling eyes / sticky notes / cpu frequency / search / multiple shells / various apps i need to launch regulary like htop, teamviewer, vmware...where you have date,time,...
<sambagirl> thanks gnea
<bazhang> bc81, works fine, I'm on 12.10 with the same version of java that you have and firefox 17
<lucido> compdoc, for the recod: putting only auto lo and iface lo inet loopback lines and nothing else in the interfaces file solves the waiting for network configuration at boot time error
<lucido> r
<compdoc> lucido, good - we need to keep that record straight
<compdoc> lucido, can you show me the output of:  cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<compdoc> lucido, oh, wait. you use network-manager? if so, it doesnt matter
<bazhang> sambagirl, for unity, they are called lenses: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<sambagirl> am i the only one having major issues with chrome browser across "all os's" or is anyone else?
<p0rk> ugh
<super-hego> hi
<p0rk> it booted up but i get ext4-fs error's now
<p0rk> wtf
<sambagirl> unity is out for me bazhang
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<bazhang> p0rk, no cursing here
<lucido> compdoc, http://pastebin.com/nLGpEN6X why?
<security> p0rk: mind your words
<zoneout83> sambagirl, before you go trying to do dual booting make a supergrub disk it might save you in a pinch
<bazhang> sambagirl, you might wish to check screenlets then
<super-hego> ping
<Munchor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tiff/libtiff4_3.9.5-2ubuntu1.2_i386.deb  404  Not Found I am getting that, I can't update
<compdoc> lucido, that looks like only a partial of the 70-persistent-net.rules file, and that shows two different nics. Anyway, as long as it works....
<Munchor> Any ideas on what the problem is?
<p0rk> my fstab is corrupted
<p0rk> buncha junk in it
<zoneout83> ndiswrapper issue here, how do I blacklist my current w nic driver
<zoneout83> ?
<Gnea> sambagirl: how is chrome misbehaving? works fine here..
<lapion> why is skype-bin:i386 being installed as an update ?
<Gnea> that isn't to say that chrome hasn't misbehaved for me in the past ;)
<p0rk> how can i fix a corrupted fstab?
<cheesecakes> hello
<Gnea> p0rk: how corrupted is it?
<p0rk> full of junk
<Gnea> p0rk: 'junk'?
<cheesecakes> i did an upgrade and lost my sound completely
<p0rk> not even plain text
<p0rk> yep
<NCsaba> Hi all. I've a quick question: Can I create a bootable linux pen drive (xubuntu preferable) which can be a full functional, updateble, configurable system that is different then a live version. So changes need to be persistent, like kernel updates, eventually custom compiled kernels, etc... so any change I do on it should stay after a reboot.
<Gnea> p0rk: ooooh.... well, you'd have to recreate it by hand...
<NCsaba> it there a tool for that?
<p0rk> :(
<p0rk> its a brand new install, one disk, sda, normal partition
<IdleOne> !usb | NCsaba Look at the second link
<ubottu> NCsaba Look at the second link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> p0rk: documentation is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Gnea> p0rk: oh good, that'll make the recreation easier
<cheesecakes> also my computer has also become very slow after the update
<NCsaba> yes, I found this but http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux gives 503
<auronandace> !blacklist | zoneout83
<ubottu> zoneout83: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Gnea> p0rk: that website will basically introduce you to each tool and how to use each tool in order to get the correct bits that you need to regenerate your fstab
<cheesecakes> it was a kernel update i think
<bekks> NCsaba: Thats a server error then.
<NCsaba> yup
<cheesecakes> any suggestions?
<Gnea> p0rk: kinda makes me wish there was a script to do that automatically
<IdleOne> NCsaba: Use unetbootin
<NCsaba> anyone knows a mirror for that?
<cheesecakes> i am using 12.04
<cheesecakes> and the laptop is a dell inspiron 1420
<Gnea> p0rk: looks like someone tried... not sure if they managed to succeed: https://jamfnation.jamfsoftware.com/discussion.html?id=4237
<cheesecakes> before the reboot the sound was working now it isnt
<Gnea> cheesecakes: did you check your mixer?
<cheesecakes> how do i do that?
<cheesecakes> nvm i think i saw that on wiki i'll brb
<Gnea> !sound | cheesecakes
<ubottu> cheesecakes: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<morphiss> Hi there ;)
<NCsaba> IdleOne: unetbootin can create persistent os?
<IdleOne> NCsaba: yes
<cheesecakes> alsamixer was muted
<cheesecakes> but on the volume control applet it wasnt muted
<belgianguy> what comes before alpha?
<cheesecakes> that was scary
<Gnea> cheesecakes: I did away with unity and gnome and installed E17, so I only use alsamixer these days.
<cheesecakes> i am using gnome
<cheesecakes> but i like ratposion better
<Gnea> I should probably just install bodhi linux one of these days
<auronandace> belgianguy: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<belgianguy> auronandace:  if anyone knows, please let the rest know when the Ubunty Web-Apss get to that stage
<cheesecakes> i just intalled ubuntu natively after playing arounf with it in a vm
<zoneout83> belgianguy, development or dv
<cheesecakes> o i am still a bit noobish
<zoneout83> *dev
<Gnea> cheesecakes: I like E17 for the simple fact that it will run on an older pentium and modern hardware
<belgianguy> zoneout83: regular usage, as was promised in 12.10
<SpaceRocket> Full disk encryption doesn't fully encrypt the disk as the /boot is still plain, which can be easily vulnerable
<belgianguy> it's been pretty dissappointing tbh, while it shows much promise
<cheesecakes> gnea: i think ratposion would too
<cheesecakes> its has no graphics and fully keyboard based
<belgianguy> half of them don't work, don't get updated (GrooveShark) or just take out Firefox when you click on them
<bekks> SpaceRocket: As long as you have physical access, every encryption is vulnerable.
<Gnea> cheesecakes: that would be awesome to see. I used to run fvwm2 on a 486 and early versions of E13 and such were developed around such hardware.
<alessio> hi guys! Can you please suggest an mp3 player able to read and display lyrics stored in the ID3 tag?
<cheesecakes> it has a learning curve but afterwards you love it
<alessio> I can find players that search for lyrics on the internet, but none that reads an existing lyrics tag
<Gnea> !mp3 | alessio
<ubottu> alessio: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpaceRocket> yes bekks  but at least slowing the attacker  and make it more difficult
<SpaceRocket> what is the difference between using FDE only and FDE with LVM ?
<Gnea> alessio: ID3 tags aren't designed to hold all the lyrics of a song, just the basic information
<cheesecakes> also the performance has decreased after the update any suggestions on that front?
<alessio> Gnea: there is windows software which does that
<NCsaba> IdleOne: what option should I choice to have a persistent os on usb penddrive: NetInstall, HdMedia or Live?
<alessio> Gnea: for instance jetaudio
<Hypernova> Any awesome games for ubuntu?
<auronandace> !games | Hypernova
<ubottu> Hypernova: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Hypernova> Underline *Awesome*
<Gnea> alessio: I highly doubt that, the specification of ID3 doesn't allow for such a large amount of textual information to be included. Do you know what version of ID3 it is using?
<alessio> Gnea: you are probably right, it's not a proper ID3 tag
<alessio> Gnea: http://id3.org/Lyrics3v2
<Gnea> alessio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JetAudio#Lyric_support  Yeah, it says right there: "JetAudio uses Cowon’s proprietary lyric tag format rather than the standard Lyrics3v2. As such, files tagged with the Lyrics3 format are not compatible with the lyric viewing function of JetAudio, and conversely, applications supporting Lyrics3 tags will not be able to display lyrics for files tagged with JetAudio."
<Gnea> alessio: however, doing the .txt file thing might not be out of spec.... however, if they don't release the code to do that, it'd have to be reverse-engineered. I have no idea if anyone has been able to mimic that functionality.
<newroad> hello, I have an optimus laptop with bumblebee, and i've installed latest drivers and bumblebee, but I think that the latest nvidia drivers aren't being loaded. I'm receiving errors that my secondary GPU could not be loaded. I see an nvidia-current_hybrid.conf file if I do "ls /etc/modprobe.d/*nvidia*", does that mean it is blacklisted?
<cheesecakes> wow a lot stopped working after this update :/
<ee12113> #include<stdio.h>
<ee12113> #include<math.h>
<ee12113> float factorial ( float y ) {
<ee12113> 	int f=1;
<ee12113> 	
<ee12113> 	while(y>0)
<FloodBot1> ee12113: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ee12113> 	{
<cheesecakes> my webcam went too
<sambagirl> i noticed that /usr/local/games/enemy-territory//et doesnt get copied in the home backup. so i need to backup the full hdd to get everything?
<ee12059> #prog
<alessio> Gnea: but do you know any other player that supports the Lyrics3 tag instead? and allows to read and save lyrics from an mp3?
<cheesecakes> also the performance has taken a hit
<Gnea> alessio: I can see how having the lyrics available like that would be nice, especially for deaf people
<sambagirl> if i do sudo nautilus will that allow me to get the whole partition?
<sambagirl> i meant file system
<bazhang> sambagirl, its gksudo, but not a good idea
<cheesecakes> it says device not found in cheese
<iceroot> is there a way to prevent a file reading by root? (without encryption)
<sambagirl> bazhang why not? i just want to have the whole drive. just as a Possession
<ee12113> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377582/
<Gnea> alessio: it doesn't look like anything has been officially released yet. id3lib seems to have support for it, though, so it looks like the bricks for the road have been built: http://id3lib.sourceforge.net/  Someone could be developing an app for it.
<ee12113> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377582/
<cheesecakes> whereas this webcam worked before upgrading
<ee12059> ghhy
<ee12113> asd
<ee12113> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377582/
<alessio> Gnea: it's actually for my father who has just switched to Linux. He listens to German music to learn the language
<Gnea> alessio: That's a great idea, hadn't thought of that :)
<newroad> hello, I have an optimus laptop with bumblebee, and i've installed latest drivers and bumblebee, but I think that the latest nvidia drivers aren't being loaded. I'm receiving errors that my secondary GPU could not be loaded. I see an nvidia-current_hybrid.conf file if I do "ls /etc/modprobe.d/*nvidia*", does that mean it is blacklisted?
<bassliner> hi, anyone a clue if rc6 power saving for intel GPUs is possible with the current kernel release that comes with ubuntu 12.10 (3.2.x i assume ?)? if so, is it patched into the kernel? would i have to use kernel parameter "i915.i915_enable_rc6=1"? thanks.
<ee12113> jjjjtyjj
<ee12113> tyj
<ee12113> jy
<ee12093> sadqw
<ee12113> yj
<FloodBot1> ee12113: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ee12113> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377582/
<bassliner> nevermind, was a 12.04 where i just looked
<ylan> Ok
<ee12113> lul
<ee12113> uilui
<ee12113> ui
<bassliner> can anyone tell me what kernel version a 12.10 installation currently has by default?
<ee12113> ul
<FloodBot1> ee12113: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p0rk> looks like somehow /var/lib/apt/lists is a directory rather a file
<SunMoonStar> how do I have a program the rights to write a file to it's cwd if it lies in /usr/local/games/ ? It seems that applications can't write to there by default..
<sambagirl> it says i dont have permission to copy certain stuff so i skip but i cant sit here and check every sec is there another way? i dont want to use clonezilla
<ee12113> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377582/
<ee12046> #include <stdio.h>
<ee12046> #include <math.h>
<ee12046> #include<stdlib.h>
<ee12046> int factorial (int y) {
<ee12046> 	int f=1;
<ee12046> 	while (y>0){
<FloodBot1> ee12046: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ee12046> 	
<Gnea> !patience | ee12046
<ubottu> ee12046: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SpaceRocket> how to use full disk encryption and make separate /home partition
<Gnea> !encryption | SpaceRocket
<ubottu> SpaceRocket: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<SunMoonStar> Anyone know how to give a program the permission to write a file to /usr/local/games/mygame ?
<ee12172> file:///usr/users2/mieec2012/ee12172/prog1-tp1/restoPar.c
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, put it somewhere else?
<Gnea> ee12172: do you have a question?
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, /usr/local/* is usually owned by root, so you should have no need to write there...
<ee12172> file:///usr/users2/mieec2012/ee12172/prog1-tp1/seno.c
<ee12093> qwdq
<newroad> hello, I have an optimus laptop with bumblebee, and i've installed latest drivers and bumblebee, but I think that the latest nvidia drivers aren't being loaded. I'm receiving errors that my secondary GPU could not be loaded. I see an nvidia-current_hybrid.conf file if I do "ls /etc/modprobe.d/*nvidia*", does that mean it is blacklisted?
<sambagirl> i was copying the file system and it was larger than what the whole drive size is.  when it says file system does it mean even external drives that might be attached?
<newroad> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: XORG NVIDIA(0): Failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0
<HTC-DZ> hi people. i need help :( ubuntu noob here
<Gnea> bazhang: thank you
<cheesecakes> i see it lsusb
<TheLordOfTime> HTC-DZ, details are useful.
<SunMoonStar> TheLordOfTime: I searched and found the recommendation that I should put installed programs in /usr/local and larger programs in /opt
<cheesecakes> i see the webcam in lsusb but cheese says device not found
<SunMoonStar> TheLordOfTime: This game writes a savesettings file but it can't since that's a root one :o was it a bad recommendation?
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, that's a general recommendation not a all-the-time recommendation
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, in some cases that's not what you do, in your case try it in /opt
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, if that doesn't work why not just run it out of your home direcotry
<TheLordOfTime> directory*
<HTC-DZ> lord, i have and AMD 4000+ single core CPU, 4gb DDR 400 RAM, onboard nvidia 6510 GPU, but ubuntu 12.10 64bit crawls to do anything via the live cd
<frojnd> Hi there :) I have Acer aspire one 722 and apperantly driveres aren't isntalled. How do I install open source radeon drivers from command line?
<HTC-DZ> oh the AMD 4000+ chip is 64bit
<SpaceRocket> Gnea, i'm talking about 12.10 and the new installer
<compdoc> HTC-DZ, pretty old stuff
<SunMoonStar> TheLordOfTime: i dont want a lot of random programs' settings files cluttering up my home directory. Is /opt open to users or only root also? I need to abstract this to understand where I should put my programs
<jpds> SunMoonStar: root.
<TheLordOfTime> HTC-DZ, try Lubuntu.  and don't call me "lord" i'm not your god.  :P
<SunMoonStar> jpds: where do you think I should put the program?
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, which "game" are you trying to run?
<HTC-DZ> i know comp, up till now xp has ben moving slowly but im tired of it and i really like the look of ubuntu so thought id give it a try.
<HTC-DZ> meant xp hasnt been moving slowly
<SunMoonStar> TheLordOfTime: It's called Lantern which is an interface for chess program ICC. It's not in the repositories
<HTC-DZ> whats the difference TLOT? ?
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, run it from your home directory, that's the only way it can save data correctly.
<mikefrett> XP is very old, it would run on a P2.
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, or try one of the other chess programs out there.  (not sure what Lantern is though)
<TheLordOfTime> HTC-DZ, Lubuntu uses the LXDE interface, its not Unity but its FAR less resource-heavy
<TheLordOfTime> HTC-DZ, if you can't run Unity due to old hardware, use Lubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> (its a different interface though)
<TheLordOfTime> !lubuntu | HTC-DZ
<ubottu> HTC-DZ: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<SunMoonStar> TheLordOfTime: my .bashrc seems to have a setting to include /home/bin if it exists. I don't know what 'bin' is in general, i assume it's binaries for custom programs that I developed. Do you think I should put it in there or should I put a separate /home/games directory or something?
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, uh... what?
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, /home/YOURUSERNAMEHERE/bin might be one place to put stuff
<TheLordOfTime> but /home/bin != valid
<beagleburt> G'day everyone from New Zealand. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS about a month ago. I have a single user account & I am the Administrator; BUT I can't access the 'Root' & 'Lost & Found' folders, nor can I use <shutdown -r now> command from Terminal - as I "need to be root". I entered my login password for "su" but -"password authentication failure" is returned? Can anyone help me? t.a.
<arnsa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12367531#post12367531 could anyone help, please?
<thesadmafioso> beagleburt you need to use "sudo" not su
<TheLordOfTime> beagleburt, by "root" folders you mena /root/ ?  lost and found may not need accessing normally.  And use sudo
<SunMoonStar> TheLordOfTime: I mean, is */bin in general a location I should put programs? or is that only for developers
<thesadmafioso> beagleburt: unless you enable a root account. a root account is not enabled by default in ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, its your system, run it from wherever you see fit.  I run half of my stuff on my servers as non-root, so...
<HTC-DZ> i see, do they have LTS versions of lubuntu? what happens if i use an older version of ubuntu, say version 11? i know its not supported anymore but aside from the updates is there any draw backs?
<SunMoonStar> TheLordOfTime: thanks for the help
<TheLordOfTime> SunMoonStar, i usually run stuff out of individual directories for each program out of my home dir.
<beagleburt> "thesadmafioso" how do you enable a root account?
<TheLordOfTime> !root | b
<ubottu> b: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thesadmafioso> beagleburt: instead, in ubuntu the normal user "borrows" root privs to accomplish tasks. there's plenty of information in the official documentations about this issue.
<Phryq> what's the most awesome fluxbox theme. Transparency and dark and just awesome looking?
<TheLordOfTime> bleh.
<jpds> !sudo | beagleburt
<ubottu> beagleburt: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jpds> !noroot | beagleburt
<ubottu> beagleburt: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<TheLordOfTime> beagleburt, we don't give help in configuring the root account from here.
<Gnea> SpaceRocket: this might help, keep in mind that it's 2 pages... you should read both: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/03/ubuntu-12-10-installation-and-disk-partitioning-guide/
<DamienCassou> hi
<HTC-DZ> guys?
<nonvediae> helll
<beagleburt> Thankyou all who replied - I will take some time to digest & follow your advice - thanks - 'b'ye for now
<DamienCassou> I've just installed a package with aptitude and this installed thousands of packages. I guess most of them are only recommended but not dependencies. How can I remove these recommended packages without removing the package I want?
<tucemiux> anyone knows if an ATI or nvidia card would play better with ubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> HTC-DZ, lubuntu has the same release cycle of Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> HTC-DZ, Lubuntu 12.04 is still LTS.
<TheLordOfTime> same with Kubuntu 12.04, Xubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 12.04
<jpds> TheLordOfTime: No, it's not.
<TheLordOfTime> jpds, you sure?  core is still LTS last i checked.  it shares core.
<dcherniv> tucemiux, nvidia
<jpds> TheLordOfTime: Only Ubuntu falls under the LTS support fom Canonical.
<nonvediae> could you help me with ATI drivers -- i have amd fusion APU with 6550D integrated card -- proprietary driver works but it choppy when i do resize windows
<TheLordOfTime> jpds, official LTS you mean.
<nonvediae> when i run open box it's OK
<mikefrett> tucemiux: Nvidia but I use an ATi card and it works just fine. No issues.
<tucemiux> dcherniv, you have an nvidia gpu? im thinking about going for the GTX 660, i s it hard to configure ?
<cheesecakes> why did the drivers change after an upgrade :/
<cheesecakes> the webcam worked after changing driver
<cheesecakes> i am wondering what other drivers have changed ?
<dcherniv> tucemiux, have ati here not by choice. nvidia is usually pain-free and driver install from nvidia.com is pretty straightforward
<TheLordOfTime> HTC-DZ, i'm wrong then.  its not "LTS" officially.  won't have the LTS title.
<dcherniv> nonvediae, pastebin output of glxinfo
<SpaceRocket> thanks Gnea
<tucemiux> dcherniv,  im going for an nvidia then, if they work with ubuntu, might as well support the hardware manufacturer that plays nice with your OS
<tucemiux> anyone knows what is the status of wayland?
<dcherniv> tucemiux, released 1.01
<dcherniv> tucemiux, sure you dont need more trouble
<HTC-DZ> i just checked theres kubuntu out as well. this has KDE. correct me if im wrong, but KDE, GNOME, LXDE is just the UI?
<dcherniv> tucemiux, make sure to get the driver from nvidia.com it has been updated recently on the account of the whole linux steam beta
<nonvediae> i have not access to this pc right here, what flags to check in glxinfo output?
<tucemiux> dcherniv, but is wayland supported on ubuntu?
<mikefrett> TheLordOfTime: I personally use Xubuntu, much lighter than LXDE and has an LTS. Just remove the 'dock' and drag the top bar down to the bottom and thats the closest thing to a 'Windows' that you can get. I've never been happier.
<dcherniv> tucemiux, not at the moment, maybe in the next release
<vitimiti> o/
<beagleburt> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dcherniv> nonvediae, how do you figure your graphics is shot then?
<vfw> mikefrett: I wouldn't say that it is lighter than LXDE.  Maybe more easily configuable, more feature rich and/or user frendly.
<TheLordOfTime> mikefrett, no, Xubuntu doesn't get the LTS title.
<TheLordOfTime> only Ubuntu does.
<tucemiux> thanks for your input fellas, im going to the mall and check out an nvidia gpu
<v0lksman> still searching for answers:  http://dpaste.com/834822/
<vfw> TheLordOfTime: Xubuntu is same as Ubuntu, 12.04 is LTS
<v0lksman> What is the difference between me enabling a card during the install and enabling it after?
<mikefrett> That's not true eh, 12.04 is an official LTS
<TheLordOfTime> vfw, it doesnt assume the LTS title.  LTS is the canonical-supported title, nothing gets the LTS title EXCEPT Ubuntu.  officially.
<v0lksman> where can I look for kernel flags or something that would lead to that behaviour
<TheLordOfTime> they all hav ehte same support length, but not the "LTS" title.
<mikefrett> Then my official cd was misprinted then...
<TheLordOfTime> mikefrett, vfw, argue with jpds on that one.
<v0lksman> how would I go about reporting this as a bug?
<TheLordOfTime> jpds is more senior on that than I.
<zoneout83> not sure what was last seen...
<zoneout83>  I need some walk through help on getting a wireless nic to work. I've been trying to get th ndiswrapper to work but it doesn't seem to, I have a wusb100 and right now it is using rt2800 but it drops connection on high bandwidth downloads
<vfw> TheLordOfTime: That is what LTS is, the length of support.
<TheLordOfTime> vfw, silence, i'm done arguing this, take it up with jpds.
<vfw> TheLordOfTime: And it certainly does get the title of LTS.
<IdleOne> arguing the same thing, you are both right. Argue elsewhere :)
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to stabbing the system.
<HTC-DZ> you guys are losing me lol  <pulling hair out>  so let me get this. ubuntu = android. KDE,GNOME = samsung touchwiz and HTC Sense UIs? i know i sound retarded im just trying to get my head around the terminology
<zoneout83> i am getting a fatal: ndiswrapper not found even though I completely removed it and reinstalled it twice now...
<IdleOne> HTC-DZ: think of it this way, KDE LXDE XFCE Unity are all just a set of default applications with a different look for each environment.
<zoneout83> IdleOne, don't they each have a different library to pull from though I remember installing KDE on ubuntu to get something to work before...
<vfw> IdleOne: I am not arguing, only correcting. Just trying to set the record straight.  Xubuntu 12.04 is a Long Term Support release (LTS) and will be supported for three years per the Xubuntu LTS plan.
<markoK> hey guys, is there a alternative for itunes because I have an iphone and I am looking for a tool which help me to backup my iphone like in itunes
<IdleOne> HTC-DZ: The description I just gave you is very minimalistic of course. like zoneout83 just pointed out they share some libs and for some apps you might have to install different libs, the package manager ( Software Center) will take care of that part for you.
<HTC-DZ> aaahhhhh i seee :D ok now im picking up what you guys throwing down
<IdleOne> vfw: My point was that you were both right and that this channel is not the correct place to discuss it.
<SpaceRocket> there is  a but with NM, when I specify the DNS servers for OpenDNS and validate, still failing
<zoneout83> i think #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel lol
<zoneout83> <-- Still hoping for help with an NDIS
<zoneout83> wrapper
<mikefrett> By the way, if any of you are in the US, Happy Thanksgiving. I'm thankful for Linux and all the Devs.
<HTC-DZ> with regard to LTS, normal releases are supported for 3 years, LTS versions are supported for 5 years. or am i mistaken? im sure i read that somewhere
<IdleOne> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<dr_willis_> 12.04 is special
<v0lksman> is there an ubuntu server channel?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-server
<zoneout83> lol I have 12.04 LTS so where's my support ;)
<HTC-DZ> ok nevermind. 3years is right. 5years is for server editions.
<v0lksman> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<vfw> HTC-DZ: Regular support is 18 months, LTS Desktop is 3 years.  See:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<arucard> hola
<HTC-DZ> ok guys, off to research which ubuntu will be right for my dinosaur of a machine, if i need any help il come round again :) thanks all for the help. :) im starting to like the Linux Community already. People be helpful and polite :)
<arucard> alguien podria ayudarme
<IdleOne> !es | arucard
<ubottu> arucard: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arucard> por que se ve opaco los videos
<arucard> ah ok gracias
<vfw> zoneout83: The 18 months or 3 years of support means that for that length of time, you get updates to  your system.  When that length of time is over, you reach EOL (End Of Life) and you have to upgrade to newer version in order to contiune to receive support, (in the way of updates for your various applications).
<zoneout83> vfw: I was just joking around except I do need help with this ndiswrapper
<vfw> zoneout83: Where are you at with it?
<zoneout83> vfw: I've installed the wrapper and I'm getting fatal: ndiswrapper not found when I try to install a driver
<zoneout83> i've removed it and reinstalled it.
<k1l> you are sure you need ndiswrapper?
<zoneout83> basically I have a wireless usb network card wusb100 that everytime I download something I get dced even though it says it's still connected. streaming youtube installing updates all that causes the connection to go down then I disconnect then reconnect and I'm back on for x amount of mb I guess.
<zoneout83> k1l, I have wusb100 using rt2800 the driver I downloaded is rt2870 and no I am not sure but it worked in 8.04 LTS
<zoneout83> the card was working fine last week-end in windows 7 and on an older xp machine FYI
<k1l> zoneout83: can you paste the line showing the device in "lsusb"?
<zoneout83> any switches?
<vfw> zoneout83: Did you get the correct inf file?
<k1l> most times the ndiswrapper is not a stable as the linux drivers
<zoneout83> i pasted output here http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ETp0rCWY
<zoneout83> vfw, I grabbed a usb driver from the linksys website firmware 1.0
<vfw> zoneout83: ndiswrapper -l  #Tell us what that says.
<zoneout83> it says driver installed lol
<zoneout83> and even has the driver that failed to install listed
<vfw> zoneout83: So, what happens when you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<zoneout83> rt2870 : driver installed
<zoneout83> 	device (1737:0070) present (alternate driver: rt2800usb)
<vfw> zoneout83: You need to remove the incorrect one.
<k1l> zoneout83: it should work with the rt2870 without ndiswrapper. maybe there is a need to block rt2800usb
<n4uk5> quit
<zoneout83> johnny5@TARDIS:~$ modprobe ndiswrapper
<zoneout83> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<vfw> zoneout83: ndiswrapper -e incorrect-driver
<deafie> hello?
<deafie> anyone here?
<lollko> no
<lollko> :>
<k1l> !ask | deafie
<ubottu> deafie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zoneout83> ndiswrapper -e rt2800
<zoneout83> couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/rt2800: No such file or directory
<zoneout83> if these weren't two liners I wouldn't be pasting them in here... FYI
<deafie> LOL ... there was a bad lag time... i wasnt sure if I was connected... has anyone tried to install ubuntu 12.10 on the HP elitebook?
<Juggle> can anyone help me to enable oracle java on ubuntu
<Juggle> i installed the jdk.1.6.0_30 bin file
<Juggle> run with ./
<Juggle> the files are under /usr/lib/jvm
<Juggle> when i apply update-alternatives
<Juggle> it print no alternatives
<vfw> zoneout83: iwconfig  #tell us what that says.
<markoK> is there a alternative for itunes because I have an iphone and I am looking for a tool which help me to backup my iphone like in itunes
<vfw> zoneout83: Are you 32 or 64bit?
<zoneout83> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4TKSzCde vfw and 32 bit
<dcherniv> Juggle, meh just symlink the binaries from /usr/lib/jvm/whatever/java to /usr/bin
<markoK> anyone ?:(
<zoneout83> vfw I am running a amd phenom ii x4 945 just put it together last night.
<zoneout83> everything to get this far about 400.00
<vfw> zoneout83: Well, I dono.  Just now seeing: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/229-ubuntu-precise-dlink-dwa160-revb2
<dcherniv> markoK, afraid not. there are some clients that let you upload/download music but nothing that does what itunes does fully
<zoneout83> k I gotta go family stuff I will be back tonight though
<zoneout83> thank you for the help
<k1l> <k1l> zoneout83: it should work with the rt2870 without ndiswrapper. maybe there is a need to block rt2800usb
<vfw> zonetti: Looks like the device is wroking.  Why are you trying to install ndiswrapper?
<catbuntu> Hiya
<zonetti> vfw, excuse me?
<k1l> vfw: that is what i was about in the first place
<|Slacker|> is there a way to enable display auto dimming in precise?
<vfw> k1l: It is a USB device, I think.  At least that is what he said earlier.
<vfw> zonetti: Sorry, zoneout83 seems to have left us.
<k1l> yes. but this works without ndiwswrapper. some users only find windows drivers on the manufacturers page and think they have to use them with ndiswrapper instead of using the linux ones
<zonetti> vfw, yeah.. I saw that later :)
<Juggle> i did thank you
<markoK> any iphone user here?
<bazhang> markoK, what applications have you tried
<kymara> can anyone recommend a guide/command to change xubuntu (11.10?) into ubuntu (I just want unity etc instead of xfce)
<bazhang> kymara, the package ubuntu-desktop
<kymara> bazhang: ok thank you i was worried (from ol dguides) that would only give me gnome, i'll try it
<zonetti> kymara, apparently the ubuntu-desktop should do the trick
<bazhang> kymara, ubuntu is gnome, you realize
<markoK> bazhang: just banshee
<bazhang> markoK, what about rhythmbox
<Juggle> how to i extract a rar file
<Juggle> i am trying but getting error
<Juggle> is there another way
<markoK> bazhang: what is the closest to itunes?
<bazhang> markoK, in what respect
<xangua> Juggle: did you install rar and unrar packages¿
<Juggle> yes, unrar is already the newest version  message comes when i try to apt-get install unrar
<markoK> bazhang: lets say I jailbreak my Iphone and want the normal OS back, in itunes I can get my "normal" os back that I backedup. is there a linux alternative that can do the same?
<Vista_> is there a command that will tell me if any files are being accessed in a certain folder?
<xangua> markoK: no
<bazhang> markoK, to reinstall the firmware? not that I have ever heard, no
<markoK> bazhang: so only itunes can do it :(   thats bad to hear, so wine or VM is my only alternative ?:(
<vfw> Vista_: lsof
<vfw> Vista_: lsof |grep "/path/to/etc"
<Vista_> vfw: thanks
<CrAzYWolF> exit
<iceroot> markoK: there is another alternative
<Vista_> vfw: I opened a file in nano from the folder oscar but lsof | grep "oscar" no returns
<iceroot> markoK: dont buy apple products, because they are just a big jail. buy something which is not taking away your freedom
<robbie> hi - I have an ntfs partition mounted in ubuntu and I copied data to it from a tar archive. I can see the directory I made when I boot to ubuntu, but not in Windows
<robbie> why can't I see the data on the ntfs partition when I boot to windows?
<kymara> bazhang: thanks i got what i wanted :) (unity stuff :))
<savio> after editing sudoer file it takes immediate effect
<Catbuntu> brb
<Roey> hey all, I have my SPDIF OUT channel connected to my stereo system.  Why is it that when my stereo is muted, the SPDIF channel automatically gets muted after a while?  It didn't used to do this (I am on Ubuntu 12.10, and this started after I upgraded from 12.04)
<markoK> iceroot: its not my iphone, it belongs to my sister. I still have a nokia 5800 :(  but my next phone will be the nexus4 :)
<DrManhattan> Roey, most onboard sound cards with spdif do that. It's a "power saving" feature. imho, it blows.
<savio> i have metasploit install i thinking to setup cron job  to update metasploit but i can't do this with root account because i use rvm so i have to use rvmsudo for update to work here is paste of sudoer file i edited to use rvmsudo without password so i can setup cron job but its not working i still need to enter the password
<savio> #
<savio> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<savio> #
<savio> # Please consider adding local content in /etc/sudoers.d/ instead of
<savio> # directly modifying this file.
<FloodBot1> savio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savio> #
<savio> i have metasploit install i thinking to setup cron job  to update metasploit but i can't do this with root account because i use rvm so i have to use rvmsudo for update to work here is paste of sudoer file i edited to use rvmsudo without password so i can setup cron job but its not working i still need to enter the password
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377790/
<wcapio> hi folks, I just installed 12.10 on a brand new SSD... I just followed the standard options... but they force me to use legacy mode... should I reinstall?
<Vista_> ahh it does work
<Catbuntu> hi
<markoK> does anybody know something new about the nexus 4 availability ?:)
<Vista_> sold out, but the nexus 10 said that yesterday, but its shipping today
<Evil_Eric> ok does anyone know exactly where in the conf file that xchat actually closes to the tray instead actually closeing
<savio> i have metasploit install i thinking to setup cron job  to update metasploit but i can't do this with root account because i use rvm so i have to use rvmsudo for update to work here is paste of sudoer file i edited to use rvmsudo without password so i can setup cron job but its not working i still need to enter the password
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377790/
<DaimyoKirby> Is there a way to remove all files except for those of a certain type (.doc, .xls, etc) from a folder and its subfolders, yet retain the directory tree structure?
<wcapio> is uefi better than bios?
<bobweaver> DaimyoKirby,  you could use find ?
<bobweaver> DaimyoKirby,  you might want to think about the files that you want to remove though  like if I wanted to remove all mp3's under ~/Music I would do           find /home/user/Music -name '*.mp3' -exec rm {} \;
<bobweaver> that would remove all files that are mp3s
<Dmole> help with jockey-text please; "jockey-text --enable=kmod:fglrx_updates" fails... why?
<iceroot> wcapio: is a book better then a car?
<OerHeks> hey steffen ubuntuhelpguy :-D
<DaimyoKirby> Bobweaver- the issue is that there are so many subdirectories, and so many different files, I thought it would be simpler to remove all files, and keep only a few.
<_Bier> hello everyone, i am currently using ubuntu which is a live cd booted from an usb stick, but the space i reserved for programs is FULL, so now i get the "low graphics mode error"
<llutz> DaimyoKirby: like:  find path/  -regextype posix-egrep -not -regex '.*(doc|xls)$' -type f -delete
<_Bier> i want to use my live cd as it originally was, delete the reserved space perhaps
<llutz> DaimyoKirby: you want to check and test that before you actually run it
<_Bier> i can get into the "TRY UBUNTU" screen, its where i am now
<_Bier> can anyone please help me? :(
<gordonjcp> _Bier: why not delete some of the files in the reserved space?
<_Bier> i dont know how and where that is
<gordonjcp> okay, so how do you know that's what's causing the problem?
<_Bier> i have access to my folders, but cant move anything to trash
<gordonjcp> don't move things to trash
<_Bier> because there is no trash can
<gordonjcp> delete them
<dr_willis_> what all did you install on it?
<_Bier> how?
<gordonjcp> if I meant "move them to the trash" I'd have said "move them to the trash"
<gordonjcp> well, <shift-DELETE> might be a good start
<gordonjcp> or just rm
<_Bier> shift delete doesn't do it
<_Bier> do i need the terminal for rm? if so how do i access it before im logged on
<gordonjcp> okay, then open a terminal and use rm
<adknight87> or change a prefrence in the file manager that lets you have the drop down context option of delet
<adknight87> delete
<gordonjcp> _Bier: <CTRL-ALT-F2> will drop you into a plain terminal
<gordonjcp> log in with your username and password as normal
<gordonjcp> work out where you want to delete stuff, and delete it
<dr_willis_> live cd user is    ubuntu
<adknight87> _Bier: There's a option to add delete to the context menu from nautilus
<gordonjcp> then <ALT-F7> to get back to the desktop
<gordonjcp> _Bier: if you've got stuff in .Trash, give that the bullet first
<adknight87> Fail
<adknight87> We meet again dr willis
<adknight87> Happy thanksgiving
<kwtm3> What command-line can I use to cleanly unmount a hard drive partition of ReiserFS that was not cleanly unmounted?  Is there something like "fsck --fix-errors /dev/sda7" or something like that?
<DaimyoKirby> Just tested it in a directory tree I made on my desktop - `find /path -regextype posix-egrep -not -regex '.*(doc|xls)$' -type f -delete' worked great!
<abyss42> when i do /etc/init.d/nginx status it says it is running, but when i do /etc/init.d/nginx stop..it does not stop it. Any ideas?
<DaimyoKirby> Thanks so much!
<llutz> DaimyoKirby: you can extend the list of extensions, just use | to seperate
<DaimyoKirby> Ok; I'm probably gonna write this down somewhere, it's so useful.
<dcherniv> DaimyoKirby, or something like this
<dcherniv> DaimyoKirby, find path/ -type f -not -iname "*.doc" -not -iname "*.xls" -exec rm {} \;
 * dcherniv some people when faced with a problem say "I know i'll use regexp". Now they have two problems
<llutz> dcherniv: hehe
<Dmole> yah because they solved the first problem with regex and are now on to other things
<dcherniv> :)
<Dmole> now if only I could get Ubuntu installed (display driver problems)
<z1ng3r> Hey, folks- Anyone here that can help me with a dual-boot-Intel-Mac install?  Specifically, what do I need to do to get one to work?  The ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64 going through the normal install doesn't seem to be working.
<SlitazMint_noteb> Does anyone here have an AMD HD6800 series with fglrx working?
<Dmole> z1ng3r: you need to use bootcamp and/or custom firmware
<bekks> SlitazMint_noteb: Why?
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: can't get it to install the drivers :(
<z1ng3r> Dmole- I have rEFIt installed, which seems to be the recommended way of doing it.
<SlitazMint_noteb> Because I'm reinstalling my system after losing it from installing fglrx
<cheesecakes> why do drivers get messed up after an upgrade?
<SlitazMint_noteb> I need it to work.
<cheesecakes> *kernel
<bekks> SlitazMint_noteb: So which Ubuntu are you using in detail?
<Dmole> "ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx"
<SlitazMint_noteb> I was using server editition until I realized there was Ubuntu Mini
<SlitazMint_noteb> 12.10
<cheesecakes> i got everything sorted out but was wondering if this was a bug or something
<Lazik> z1ng3r, what is your macbook air version? (ex: 3,2)
<leftist> i installed win8 and created 2 partitions and am now trying to boot ubuntu however it doesnt even acknowledge the os at all and goes straight to win8. i'm going to remove it just wanted to know how you do a dual boot?
<dcherniv> cheesecakes, which drivers?
<cheesecakes> webcam
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: fglrx just crashes so you get no interface after boot?
<z1ng3r> It's not an Air.  It's the old-school Macbook (the black one)
<dcherniv> cheesecakes, uvc type?
<bekks> cheesecakes: Which driver?
<cheesecakes> yes uvcvideo
<leftist> old school to me would have been powerbook :D
<dcherniv> cheesecakes, was the uvc module not loading with new kernel?
<cheesecakes> yes i think
<SlitazMint_noteb> What do I do to restore the system if the screen goes black after rebooting with fglrx drivers?
<leftist> tany takers to my question?
<z1ng3r> leftist- Yeah, well, I work with a bunch of "kids" who have to have the newest thing that comes out of the Foxconn plant.
<cheesecakes> i had to add to the kernel startup list manually and blacklist the wrong driver
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: I used [Ctrl][alt][f1]
<leftist> ha i can dig it z1ng3r
<z1ng3r> leftist- Did you install GRUB or are you trying to use the win8 boot loader?
<leftist> i just installed w8 in a partition and deleted all the previous ones so it's just w8 and empty non formatted partitions
<cheesecakes> so was this a special case?
<leftist> i might have to do this through windows probably.
<dcherniv> cheesecakes, probably, what driver was loading instead of uvc?
<z1ng3r> leftist- Ah- I'd try to lay a new ubuntu install down in another partition, then use grub as the boot loader.
<cheesecakes> i dont remember
<leftist> ahh it came up :D
<leftist> brb
<dcherniv> cheesecakes, dunno weird, uvc is standard for webcams. Should have been loading by default
<z1ng3r> I think I'm going to try bootcamp instead of rEFIt.
<SlitazMint_noteb> Dmole: When I got the black screen nothing would show up at all.
<cheesecakes> also my pperformance has slowed up a bit
<leftist> what are you trying to do z1ng3r?
<SlitazMint_noteb> Is it possible to fix fglrx problems from a live distro?
<cheesecakes> idk why
<bekks> SlitazMint_noteb: Did you check wether fglrx supports your hardware at all?
<z1ng3r> leftist- I'm trying to dual-boot my Macbook (not Air) between OSX and Ubuntu.
<leftist> what ver osx?
<leftist> is that a ppc mac?
<dcherniv> SlitazMint_noteb, no response at all? ie CTRL+ALT+F2?
<z1ng3r> leftist- I'm trying to use rEFIt so I can pick at boot time rather than having to boot all the way in and pico one or the other.
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: hold shift during boot, and add nomodeset to the kernel line replacing quiet splash
<mikey1243> Just got this message when trying to partition my drive and was wondering what it means: /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT part
<z1ng3r> leftist- I'm on 10.7.5, and it's an Intel mac.
<leftist> ok
<markoK> hey guys, on which place and file does ubuntu list all its services/daemons, I want to edit it manualy
<devral> hi. how do I forward system mail messages (such as cron errors) to an e-mail address? I have postfix configed and working
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<z1ng3r> markon- Look in /etc/rc2.d
<tbrown20> I was wondering if someone can direct me to the right place for Oracle java.
<leftist> umm z1ng3r i cant help you with that one i'm so sorry
<dcherniv> markoK, /etc/init.d use update-rc.d tool
<leftist> i've never used it as a boot loader
<z1ng3r> leftist- no worries.  Thanks for the consideration, though.
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: grub 2 is close to the same thing
<SlitazMint_noteb> I'm gonna try to install the drivers again. What method and version should I use? I did sudo apt-get install fglrx last time it didn't work. (following the documentation of course)
<markoK> dcherniv: its not a simple text file, I mean why do I have to use a tool?:)
<z1ng3r> markoK: Things listed with an "S" will automatically start on boot.  Things listed with a "K" will not.
<dcherniv> markoK, they are text files in a special directory
<dcherniv> markoK, the runlevel on which service is run is controlled by symlinks to /etc/rc#.d
<dcherniv> markoK, you can update those symlinks manually but there are 6 runlevels, lots of symlinks to keep track of and very easy to mess it up
<dcherniv> markoK, so there's a tool that does it for you :)
<markoK> dcherniv: okay but would be nice to know whats going on
<SlitazMint_noteb> Should I download fglrx from AMD if apt-get install fglrx didn't work?
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: no idea, maybe ubuntu just won't work with ati
<devral> how do I forward system e-mails (root's mail) through postfix to a gmail address? I have postfix working properly atm
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: maybe this: http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<z1ng3r> devral: edit the .forward file?
<llutz> devral: /etc/aliases:   root:  you@gmail.com                       then run "newaliases"
<tbrown20> Java Chat Room Please
<devral> is there a difference between creating ~/.forward and changing /etc/aliases?
<z1ng3r> devral: You did say postfix.  .fprward is for sendmail.  DO what llutz said.
<tomek_> hi
<devral> ah, gotcha. thanks
<z1ng3r> devral: np.
<z1ng3r> Okay- off to screw around with trying to make BootCamp work.
<z1ng3r> Later folks.
<tomek_> who knows how to change gnome visual look?
<jilebedev> Hi hi - is there such a thing as a "Printscreen for the terminal". I know I can pipe the output of individual commands. What I want to do is to capture the ascii buffer from the current terminal, and write it as a text file. Is this possible, can anyone recommend a tool?
<bekks> jilebedev: There is no such tool, I guess.
<vfw> jilebedev: >file.txt
<devral> when I type "mail" to check my user's mailbox, I get: "Cannot open mailbox /var/mail/devral: Permission denied"
<tomek_> anyone can help me with gnome?
<llutz> devral: "ls -l /var/mail/devral"
<llutz> devral: should be devral:mail
<llutz> owned*
<Jordan_U> jilebedev: What is your end goal?
<tomek_> anyone can help me with gnome?
<bekks> tomek_: Just ask, please.
<vfw> Jordan_U: If what he said is accurate >file.txt is all he needs.  Right?
<tomek_> how change gnome visual look
<tomek_> ?
<bekks> tomek_: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<dr_willis_> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tomek_> latest
<Jordan_U> vfw: It doesn't sound like that's exactly what they needs, but it's hard to tell without them telling their end goal.
<Jordan_U> s/needs/need/
<llutz> jilebedev: if you know you want to capture when starting a session, use "script"
<bekks> tomek_: Which is "latest"?
<bekks> tomek_: No need to open a query.
<phong_> hi guys
<_ericcc> 'ello
<phong_> _ericcc, sup dude
<phong_> _ericcc, du the du
<Dmole> I thought linux and nvidea had problems, but I did not expect the 12.10 installer to fail so completely with an amd graphics chipset :(
<merica> i can't find a solution to this external drive problem, the drive doesn't register on my desktop via any usb port, dmseg and syslog don't show anything being plugged in,
<merica> but the drive works on my laptop, which is also running ubuntu
<bkc_> Dmole: never had any problems w/ nvidia in linux, more so with amd/ati thou :/
<unheeding> so the drive is good, merica, but maybe the port on your computer isn't
<merica> unheeding: i tried many ports, and i know they work, cause i have other devices using them
<merica> i even tried, unplugging all other usb devices, and it still didn't register
<merica> its a usb3 drive, and my mobo has usb3 ports, but like i said, i tried all the ports
<oxynad> nobody here?
<merica> newp
<merica> nobody here but us chickens
<oxynad> how come i cant see anybody?
<adknight87> Nice compiz + Cube Desktop + Android + Windows 7 + BackTrack
<adknight87> WIN all across the board
<merica> any ideas on why this drive wont register while connected to my desktop, but works fine in my laptop
<merica> both are fresh installs of 12.10
<kurohyou> yo
<leigh> hi all has any one tried to install itunes on ubuntu using wine or playonlinux?
<Guest9259> Hey all. I am about to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop and I just remembered that there is something with grub and something else I had to edit after the computer loads to desktop. It had to do with the graphics card
<Guest9259> Does anyone know what I am talking about?
<merica> proprietary drivers?
<Guest9259> No, it was some line I either edited or appended in grub. I can't recall though
<merica> what kind of graphics card is it?
<Guest9259> nvidia
<merica> optimus?
<Guest9259> not sure
<Dmole> Guest9259: maybe nomodeset in the linux line of grub
<merica> im just wingin it here
<Guest9259> dmole: that was it
<merica> yeah
<Guest9259> dmole: do you know what it was that I need to type exactly?
<Dmole> Guest9259: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<merica> was what i was gonna say
<unheeding> <<```1```>>
<Guest9259> thanks you guys
<Guest9259> happy thanksgiving
<Dmole> Guest9259: you might want to use 12.04 as I can't get 12.10 to install the right drivers
<merica> Dmole: why not?
<merica> som1 halp meh plz!
<bekks> merica: Can you speekz english pleaz? :)
<merica> :P
<merica> my external usb3 1tb drive doesn't register on my desktop
<merica> fresh install of ubuntu12.10
<bekks> merica: Then take a look at "dmesg" in a terminal when plugging the drive in.
<Dmole> merica: seemingly endless reasons; first problem was the black screen on boot, second problem was compiz using all the CPU, 3rd problem was selecting 3rd party drivers failed because some file is missing (now there is no unity on boot), 4th problem is the .bin from ati failed in some way....
<merica> i have tried all the usb ports, which i know are good because i use other usb devices,
<Dmole> merica: try 12.04
<ActionParsnip> merica: what file system does it use?
<merica> bekks: dmesg doesn't show anything,
<bekks> merica: Do you have an USB3 port at all?
<merica> yes
<bekks> merica: Do you have an USB3 cable, too?
<merica> yes
<ActionParsnip> merica: what file system does it use?
<merica> everything is new
<merica> ext3
<ActionParsnip> merica: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see it?
<merica> new hardware (desktop computer), fresh installs, new external drive
<merica> ActionParsnip: no
<bekks> merica: does "sudo lspci -k" show you the USB3 controller?
<merica> newp
<bekks> "newp"?
<ActionParsnip> merica: is the device usb powered or is it powered by a separate power
<merica> no
<merica> sry
<merica> ActionParsnip: its usb powered, and it works on my laptop
<merica> i did try unplugging all the other usb devices, then plugging the drive in
<bekks> merica: Then the controller isnt recognized at all. Did it ever work - even with a different usb device?
<merica> same result
<ActionParsnip> merica: when you last unplugged it, did you unmount it properly?
<merica> yes
<merica> bekks: it works in my laptop
<merica> with usb3 and fresh install of ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> merica: So you plugg out the entire controller (out of your PC) and plug it into your laptop?
<ActionParsnip> merica: have you tried setting the USB to legacy mode in BIOS?
<merica> bekks, i remove the drive from the desktop, and plug it into the laptop, and the laptop will mount it
<bekks> merica: Thats not what I asked.
<merica> ActionParsnip: legacy mode is on
<ActionParsnip> merica: do other devices work in the ports?
<merica> ActionParsnip: yes
<merica> bekks: i didn't understand then
<bekks> merica: The USB3 _controller_ isnt recognized at all, as you told us.
<bekks> So either it is broken, or disabled in the BIOS.
<merica> http://pastebin.com/4z0Zh4XS
<bekks> merica: Then why did you say "no" when being ask wether lspci -k shows the USB3 controller?
<ActionParsnip> merica: how about booting with it attached
<merica> sorry, i must not have read the entire thing and assumed you said drive in stead of controller
<merica> ActionParsnip: tried that as well didn't change anything
<bekks> merica: Then unplug the drive, wait 10s, plug it into the USB3 port, wait 10s and pastebinthe entire output of "dmesg" please
<merica> http://pastebin.com/nQcWRLR1
<merica> k
<merica> thats prior to what you just said
<guntbert> !enter | merica
<ubottu> merica: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<matx> hello! is anyone here familier with inotifywait. I have a problem where i run it as root but it appears to run scripts as a normal user
<simonpe^^> Im having some sound issues. The following makes my toslink connector output digital audio (albeit with very poor quality) mplayer -ac hwac3,hwdts, -channels 6 -ao alsa:device=iec958 <file>. The problem is that I cannot get pulseaudio to send the signal to my toslink plug. Any ideas (both for the horrible quality and for the pulseaudio issue)?
<ActionParsnip> merica: Do you dual boot the system?
<merica> as of yesterday yes
<merica> though, iv never used the drive in windows
<merica> can't, being that its ext3
<ActionParsnip> merica: check in windows that the USB is not set to be able to wake up the PC and disable power management. It can help
<ActionParsnip> merica: the Windows OS may be 'holding' the USB ports
<merica> http://pastebin.com/yNmBNGLZ
<merica> well, this was the case before i dualbooted
<Dmole> merica: while you are doing that in windows do the same for the NIC
<ActionParsnip> merica: do you have the latest BIOS?
<darrenlooby> Well, after a while of working at it - I've finally got PHP 5.2 working on Ubuntu 12.04... phew...
<merica> good question, i haven't checked for bios updates
<ActionParsnip> merica: the BIOS gives settings for the ports, may help
<merica> yeah, i looked at that, wasn't much to mess with, and nothing seemed to change anythin
<darrenlooby> Next question. I'm looking for a list of differences between PHP versions - so I can then go look at the code for problems.
<bekks> darrenlooby: Check their changelog. :)
<guntbert> darrenlooby: ask in ##php maybe?
<merica> but, i had this problem yesterday with ubuntu 12.04, prior to my format and dualbooting
<Owner_> Hey guys. So I am trying to install ubuntu and the screen goes black. I turned on the nomodeset thing but that doesn't cut it. There was something else I did when I originally installed it
<Dmole> merica: try the drive in windows (you should at least be able to see it)
<leftist> grub works great with win8! good day!
<merica> i dualboot my laptop as well, and the drive works fine in it
<Dmole> merica: try CentOS
<merica> alright, i'll boot into windows, see if it can see the drive, and check for bios updates
<merica> brb
<Dmole> merica: the drive will show up in the disk management but not windows explorer
<SlitazMint_noteb> Big surprise, fglrx screwed me over again.
<SlitazMint_noteb> How do I restore? I am in rescue mode in a shell.
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: did you try 12.04?
<SlitazMint_noteb> I'm in 12.10
<SlitazMint_noteb> No I did not
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: I was unable to get amd working in 12.10, so I'm installing 12.04 now...
<KjetilK> seems my /etc/rc.local isn't run at startup, at least none of the parameters I have in there are set, it executable and has the hashbang
<KjetilK> what else could be wrong?
<SlitazMint_noteb> Dmole: tell me if it works
<SlitazMint_noteb> Dmole: What card do you have?
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: ... don't know
<SlitazMint_noteb> Dmole: Desktop or laptop?
<Owner_> So when I try and install ubuntu and I check nomodeset, noapic and apci=off Ubuntu loads for a while then leaves me at the command line (logged in as root) what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> KjetilK: did you add the command above the 'exit 0' line?
<KjetilK> ActionParsnip, yeah...
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: laptop
<ActionParsnip> KjetilK: add an extra line to run:   echo "it's running" | tee /home/username/Desktop/test.txt
<KjetilK> This is the script: http://pastebin.com/8uS7FG9M
<ActionParsnip> KjetilK: change 'username' for your username
<ActionParsnip> KjetilK: then, reboot. If you see the file. you know /etc/rc.local IS being processed
<KjetilK> ActionParsnip, right
<ActionParsnip> KjetilK: try that first, then we can progress
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: MAYBE a "Radeon HD 6490M"
<KjetilK> hmmm, problem is, this is my MythBuntu box, and it currently has some problems getting up, with a scarily low Wife Acceptance Factor as a result...
<gyre007> is there a way how I can use auditd to check what process/who is chown-ing some file on filesystem ? I can see that this is doable for accessing the files...but can't see any reference to chown-ing - obviously I know that chowning wouldnt work without accessing...
<SlitazMint_noteb> Dmole: Mine is HD 6870
<KjetilK> so, I guess I will try to debug it later, when the detrimental effects of a falling WAF isn't that pronounced :-)
<SlitazMint_noteb> Dmole: Please don't forget to tell me if it works for you.
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: if the command is running at present, you can run:  ps -ef | grep chown
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: no problem, I'm just sitting around waiting for the install to finish...
<hozmaster> helo what is /usr/share/python-support/ folder is that still exist 12.4?
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: did you try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx ?
<ActionParsnip> hozmaster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1378030/
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint_noteb: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<gyre007> no ActionParsnip this happens randomly...also I doubt Id catch it with ps :) chown doesn't usually run several seconds :) especially on the superfast servers these days
<KjetilK> ActionParsnip, actually, this could explain it:
<KjetilK> root@tigger:/etc/rc2.d# ls -la S99rc.local
<KjetilK> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Jun 28  2010 S99rc.local -> ../init.d/rc.local
<SlitazMint_noteb> Dmole: No, what's that?
<SlitazMint_noteb> ActionParsnip: quantal
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: drivers
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: as per http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: if you are chowning a folder with lots of small files, it will take a while.
<KjetilK> so, it appears to point to rc.local in init.d
<SlitazMint_noteb> Anyone know how I remove the AMD drivers I installed from AMD website?
<SlitazMint_noteb> I'm in rescue mode and a have a shell up.
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: (using the ppa was the one thing I did not try on that page)
<ariesam> ./Connection_Manager: error while loading shared libraries: libusb-0.1.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ariesam> ??? error
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint_noteb: dpkg -l | grep fglrx      should give a clue
<llutz> KjetilK: /etc/rc.local != /etc/init.d/rc.local, different files
<Evil_Eric> ActionParsnip, you just beat me to that
<ActionParsnip> ariesam: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<KjetilK> llutz, yeah, that's the problem
<llutz> KjetilK: you want /etc/rc.local
<hozmaster> i got <app>.public which contains file to other place
<KjetilK> llutz, what will run /etc/rc.local?
<SlitazMint_noteb> ActionParsnip: Did not output anything.
<Evil_Eric> SlitazMint_noteb, do you have synaptic package manger
<ActionParsnip> !ati | SlitazMint_noteb will show the packages to install
<ubottu> SlitazMint_noteb will show the packages to install: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<llutz> KjetilK:  /etc/rc.local  will be called by /etc/init.d/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint_noteb: so the ones to install will need removing :)
<KjetilK> llutz, ah, ok
<gyre007> ActionParsnip: fair enough :)
<KjetilK> so, I can debug this problem by running  /etc/init.d/rc.local
<SlitazMint_noteb> Evil_Eric: No I don't
<hozmaster> but when I start ie. app i got no such file or dire
<ActionParsnip> ariesam: its a terminal command
<Evil_Eric> if you did have it installed you could simply search for the gfrlx and remove the packages
<llutz> KjetilK: sudo "/etc/init.d/rc.local start"  to test
<KjetilK> llutz, yeah, and it ran
<SlitazMint_noteb> ActionParsnip: Since I did not install the package sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx doesnt work.
<SlitazMint_noteb> I installed from AMD this time.
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint_noteb: try the packaged version
<SlitazMint_noteb> ActionParsnip: How do I remove what I have now?
<SlitazMint_noteb> ActionParsnip: I did try the packaged version when I was using Ubuntu server 12.10 if it doesnt work ot that then it wont work on ubuntu mini 12.10 i dont think
<Evil_Eric> this might work sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* xorg-driver-fglrx
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint_noteb: do you want a desktop OS?
<Holden> Hi guys, I've update to firefox 17 on lucid, but scrolling on some pages (like http://www.findchips.com/avail?part=NJW0281G ) it's really slow... has anyone noticed that?
<SlitazMint_noteb> Evil_Eric: That didnt do anything. -__-
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint_noteb: or are you just getting no display onscreen?
<ActionParsnip> Holden: what desktop are you using?
<Holden> ActionParsnip, it's lucid, so gnome 2.30
<SlitazMint_noteb> ActionParsnip: yes i want a desktop os, everything was working fine till i installed fglrx, now the screen is just black when I reboot
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint_noteb: so why install server?
<SlitazMint_noteb> I didn't know about mini edition, now I have mini.
 * laff3n <- needs help setting up a bitcoin miner ... have pclbm installed, have issues with ATI opencl ... but cant find any info on google
<TJ-> KjetilK: I suspect your settings are being over-ridden by the /etc/init.d/ondemand service (/etc/rc2.d/S05ondemand )
<amews_aj-study> Hi, again I forgot, what is the command to wipe a hdd in linux ?
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint_noteb: if you let the OS boot some then press CTRL+ALT+F1, do you get a prompt?
<merica> sudo rm -rf /
<llutz> TJ-: unlikely, since S99 runs after S05
<ActionParsnip> amews_aj-study: you can use dban or dd
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Dmole> amews_aj-study: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<merica> lol, he asked
<KjetilK> TJ-, oh, I'll look into that
<ActionParsnip> merica: please don't put commands like that in here. It also doesn't wipe it effectively
<BluesKaj> amews_aj-study, use a partition manager
<SlitazMint_noteb> ActionParsnip: Nope
<merica> i think i gave him what he was asking for
<SlitazMint_noteb> not even splash screen
<Dmole> my example was so bad the  ubottu	bot could not comment
<merica> but thats all beside the point
<TJ-> llutz: KjetilK  ondemand starts and then sleeps for 60 seconds, then sets the scaling governor
<KjetilK> TJ-, it may explain the cpu_freq stuff, but not the lirc statement at the end?
<merica> ActionParsnip: the drive didn't register in win8 either, and it appears there might be a bios update
<ActionParsnip> merica: it's not, it could be a different drive to the one booted to...couldn't it
<BluesKaj> meric  new users might not know the effects of that command
<merica> won't happen again
<TJ-> KjetilK: Indeed. As ActionParsnip said, you need to add some logging to the file and reboot the PC to check it
<KjetilK> hmmm, the cpufreq is pretty archaic by now in my setup anyway, I'll remove it
<ariesam> thanks ActionParsnip but the error continues, apparently did not find that file "libusb-0.1-4.so" and the program can not start.
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: did nomodeset not get you a spash screen?
<ActionParsnip> merica: so jumping to such a ridiculous assumption and destructive command is far from helpful
<ariesam> :(
 * KjetilK nods, I suppose so
<TJ-> merica: Have you confirmed that the drive isn't trying to draw more power than the USB3 port can supply? The USB2 spec says it should provide 900mA but its not unknown for that to sometimes be lower.
<TJ-> s/USB2/USB3/
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: exactly what else could he mean by "wipe a drive"?
<llutz> tj KjetilK even then, "ondemand" sets governor but not min-scaling-freq
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: user could have 50 USB drives and want to wipe just one
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: that is nothing to do with / or rm...
<merica> TJ- i haven't confirmed that, idk how i would, i just know it doesn't register on the desktop
<SlitazMint_noteb> I managed to restore the old drivers.
<SlitazMint_noteb> ActionParsnip, Dmole ^
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint_noteb: sweet :)
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: true using root as an example was bad, and likely dd is the more secure option he was after
<ReAzem> Hello! I have an issue. I know than anacron runs tasks with run-parts. The problem is that I have a job which is extremely long, and I would like anacron to the following tasks even if this job is not completed, any solutions?
<ReAzem> *to run
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: but do they perform at all?
<BluesKaj> Dmole, we suspect his intentions ...Ive seen ppl advise others to use that command with malice.
<TJ-> llutz: KjetilK cpuinfo_{min,max}_freq are read-only values - so you can't write to them. They're info about the CPU, not control knobs :)
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: exactly :)
<impiza> when i try to install teamviewer  it shows error
<Dmole> BluesKaj: don't be to obvious now
<KjetilK> TJ-, uh, ok
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: folks jumping to conclusions without asking for any details is bad for user data
<impiza> some ai32-libs missing
<impiza> why
<llutz> TJ-: wrong, you can override them using echo bla > var
<KjetilK> this was something I experimented with back in the day before VDPAU, so I needed the CPU to do HD video playback
<TJ-> llutz: They're read-only
<TJ-> llutz: At least, on 2 systems here they are
<llutz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov 22 22:20 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq
<SlitazMint> Dmole, Perform? I just removed them.
<lduros_> hi, i'm looking for a way to use "Yahoo Messenger" with video and chat
<BluesKaj> heh obvious , that's a good one
<TJ-> llutz: It depends on the system then. I'm seeing "-r--r--r--"
<lduros_> I don't really need to us e yahoo messenger itself, but pidgin doesn't allow video/audio
<lduros_> with the yahoo protocol
<amews_aj-study> BluesKaj But I'd like to use a tool a bit more thorough
<Dmole> SlitazMint: like the reason I tryed using 3rd party drivers in the first place was the open ones were slow
<TJ-> KjetilK: What does yours show for "ls -l /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq"  ?
<KjetilK> TJ-, -r--r--r--
<SlitazMint> Dmole, no it doesn't "perform" at least I have my desktop back. I haven't given up on fglrx yet
<KjetilK> so, I guess this could explain it, it fails there and doesn't execute the rest?
<SlitazMint> Dmole, Where there is a will there is a way. =P
<TJ-> KjetilK: Well, that explains why you don't see a change then :) Now you need to figure out the lirc issue
<KjetilK> TJ-, could it be that since the cpufreq fails, the rest wasn't executed?
<TJ-> KjetilK: The script is "-e" so that would make sense.
<llutz> KjetilK: no
<KjetilK> :-)
<TJ-> KjetilK:  man dash:  " -e errexit       If not interactive, exit immediately if any untested command fails."
<llutz> true you are, sry
<Dmole> anyone ever see the right mouse click act as a left mouse click?
<SlitazMint> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 294: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: debclean: not found
<invariant> How can I control what dpkg-reconfigure foopackage does without manually selecting the right value?
<xangua> Dmole: when you set the mouse for left handed, yes
<SlitazMint> What is that?
<TJ-> KjetilK: You could just do " echo 1800000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq || true"
<TJ-> KjetilK: That way, on systems where it fails it'll still return success to the shell and continue onwards
<KjetilK> TJ-, yeah, I could but I just removed them since I don't need them anymore
<KjetilK> thanks anyway, I'll check next time I boot the box
<Dmole> hmmm http://askubuntu.com/questions/191864/right-mouse-button-doesnt-work
<thnov> somethings up with kernel.ubuntu.com?
<Dmole> ping 98ms; seems ok
<Galvatron> thnov: Seemingly. I also can't access it.
<Dmole> yah port 80 is timing out for me aswell
<Dmole> 22 also
<psiklops> hi. habts ihr ein OffTopic channel ?
<psiklops> sorry
<llutz> !ot | psiklops
<ubottu> psiklops: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psiklops> german ;-)
<bekks> !de ¦ psiklops
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> !de | psiklops
<ubottu> psiklops: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<llutz> psiklops:  #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<psiklops> bekks, thanx, just forgot to punch in the -de ;-)
<Dmole> SlitazMint: I seem to have a "Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series" and/or "Radeon HD 5000M Series"
<SlitazMint> Dmole, HD4000 and below don't work on 12.10 anymore.
<thnov> Dmole: That ping is probably answered by their load balancer.. getting HTTP content is another story though :)
<Dmole> SlitazMint: only both 5000 and 4200 > 4000
<Galvatron> SlitazMint: They do. You just have to install the legacy drivers (Catalyst 12.6).
<SlitazMint> I meant HD 4000 series or lower.
<SlitazMint> Dmole, ^
<SlitazMint> oh
<Dmole> Galvatron: only installing will fail and make you need to reinstall :(
<SlitazMint> Galvatron, I'm having trouble with my AMD drivers on 12.10
<SlitazMint> I have HD 6000 series.
<Galvatron> The legacy drivers might already be incomaptible with the current X.org.
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint: there is a PPA for the legacy driver, the xorg in Quantal hates 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx ATi GPUs
<ActionParsnip> SlitazMint: 6xxx should be ok
<SlitazMint> I`ll try again them
<SlitazMint> then
 * SlitazMint crosses fingers.
<Dmole> ppa here : http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<ActionParsnip> worth a punt, even with the newer chip. Its easily rolled back :)
<Galvatron> To tell the truth, the users of HD4000 and lower should best switch to nVidia, to save time and nerves.
<SlitazMint> ActionParsnip, Should I get fglrx or fglrx-updates or both?
<SlitazMint> Galvatron ^
<Galvatron> SlitazMint: ?
<SlitazMint>  Should I get fglrx or fglrx-updates or both?
<SlitazMint> Ok, definetly not both
<SlitazMint> fglrx didn't work in ubuntu server 12.10 i know that much
<SlitazMint> So maybe fglrx-update?
<Galvatron> Best try the latest version from AMD's website
<Galvatron> Try both stable and beta
<SlitazMint> Galvatron, I already did.
<SlitazMint> I'll try beta then.
<SlitazMint> -___-
<Galvatron> If even the latest drivers from AMD don't help, then installing those from the repo won't help
<SlitazMint> I'm starting to hate AMD.
<Galvatron> As they are likely older
<bekks> Galvatron: newer != better ;)
<Galvatron> Thet's the sad reality of AMD and X.org
<dr_willis> apt-get make-a-wish-and-hope-for-the-best ;)
<SlitazMint> Galvatron, Should I install or make a package then install?
<dr_willis> there may be a ppa for the newer versions from the amd site
<Galvatron> The ppa is called X-Updates/X-SWAT
<Galvatron> It contains the latest stable version
<Galvatron> There also the #ati channel, dedicated to support the propritera drivers, and #radeon, for the open ones
<SlitazMint> Galvatron, Should I install or make a distro specific driver package?
<Galvatron> Just install
<irocksu> hi
<irocksu> is there any professional spell checking software for ubuntu that goes beyond wordlists?
<unrar> hi
<irocksu> i am especially interested in german spell checking with plain text files
<SlitazMint_noteb> Galvatron: Did not work, do you think it will work in 12.04?
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: I'm enabling the updates driver in 12.04 now....
<Galvatron> You mean the installer from AMD's website?
<Dmole> (from the ubuntu "additional drivers" window)
<Steve^> After 10 minutes my screen goes black, despite my power and brightness settings - is there a way to stop this happening?
<Dmole> Steve^: 1) screensaver 2) powermanagement
<JohnFlux> I'm trying to install ssl-cert on an ancient box but it's failing.  Is there a way to tell it to ignore failures in post install?
<Steve^> Dmole, 12.10 doesn't have a screensaver, power management are all set off or very high, even all the random values I can find in dconf-editor
<bekks> JohnFlux: Which Ubuntu is it?
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: don't all spellchecks use wordlists?
<Dmole> maybe these driver  problems are related to the kernel.ubuntu.com being down?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  ive been trying to think how ELSE they could work. ;)
<JohnFlux> bekks: not sure it is - it's an embedded system
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: exactly
<SlitazMint_noteb> Dmole: Dont think so
<JohnFlux> bekks: customised version
<Dmole> SlitazMint_noteb: failed in 12.04 as well :(
<bekks> JohnFlux: Basedon which Ubuntu version?
<JohnFlux> bekks: debian squeeze
<bekks> JohnFlux: Thats no Ubuntu then.
<dr_willis> thats an odd ubuntu version. ;)
<Dmole> why is it that modinfo can't find fglrx????????????
<bekks> Dmole: Because it is not there.
<auronandace> Dmole: lsmod will tell you what's loaded
<Dmole> bekks: smart, ok better question why won't Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 install the recommended 3rdparty graphics driver ?
<Dmole> auronandace: don't see how that will help
<bekks> Dmole: Well, how did you install your driver then=
<SlitazMint_noteb> Dmole: -___-
<Dmole> bekks: SlitazMint_noteb and I are trying all kinds of options non of them working :/
<Dmole> bekks: from the ubuntu "additional drivers" window
<bekks> Dmole: "all" and "none"... well, unless you have a fglrx.ko kernelmodule, "none" will work.
<OerHeks> some drivers need "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" why i don't know ...
<Dmole> bekks: and clicking the button should install it but somehow it's not working (fglrx is in lsmod btw)
<bekks> Dmole: when lksmod shows fglrx, the module IS loaded already.
<PaDouViRuS> hi
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: so it can plug into the kernel, for APIs and so forth :)
<Dmole> bekks: so what's with the error message?
<Dmole> I have to go pick up some people BBL SlitazMint_noteb, let me know if you find anything
<gskellik> I just switched from unity to gnome3 and I like it a lot more
<gskellik> except the multiple desktops
<ActionParsnip> gskellik: unity uses gnome3
<gskellik> I know ActionParsnip, I meant I stopped using unity
<ActionParsnip> gskellik: unity isn't a desktop environment
<SlitazMint_noteb> Dmole: Ok
<ActionParsnip> gskellik: ;)
<gskellik> I know
<gskellik> -_-
<gskellik> lol
<gskellik> anyway
<gskellik> is there a way to get a 2x2 desktop back instead of the 1xwhatever
<FloodBot1> gskellik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> gskellik: what windows manager are you using?
<auronandace> gskellik: gnome-shell dynamically gives you as much workspaces as you are using plus 1
<josephagarenzo> HI i was wondering how to uninstall world of warcraft i tried sudo apt-get remove world of warcraft but its saying that world of warcraft isnt the right file location or something
<dr_willis> How did you install it?
<gskellik> auronandace, yeah thats why I said 1x whatever I meant is there a way to get it to have 2x2 instead
<OpenSorce> josephagarenzo, I would assume you used wine to install it right?
<k1l> josephagarenzo: 1. which ubuntu? 2. how did you install? 3. what is the exact output/errormessage?
<gskellik> I just liked the unity desktop switching more than the gnome3 one
<ActionParsnip> josephagarenzo: WoW is a windows game, not installed as a package
<ActionParsnip> josephagarenzo: so apt-get won't see it
<auronandace> gskellik: not that i know of, check out their extension site
<ActionParsnip> josephagarenzo: also NONE of the package names have spaces
<gskellik> =(
<gskellik> extensions.gnome3.org?
<josephagarenzo> well im runnign on ubuntu 12.10 wine of course
<ActionParsnip> josephagarenzo: if you go into the installed folder for the game and find the uninstaller app, you can run that with wine and it will remove
<ActionParsnip> josephagarenzo: or try running:   uninstaller
<josephagarenzo> i think i tried that but ill try again,tried running the uninstaller but it didnt work
<auronandace> gskellik: almost: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<dr_willis> josephagarenzo:  depending on how you installed it exactly. there may be a .wine directory you can just delete
<dr_willis> playonlinux and other wine-helpers may use other directoriues
<auronandace> josephagarenzo: also you can ask in #winehq for wine specific help
<ActionParsnip> josephagarenzo: dr_willis: if you do you will need to delete the icons from ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<josephagarenzo> i see well im going to try .wine but i cant run the uninstaller through wine i think,going to try an figure this out
<ActionParsnip> josephagarenzo: if you still see icons in dash, check that folder
<josephagarenzo> k
<sambagirl> how do i uninstall chrome? apt-get remove chrome ??? or use the ubuntu software center?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: sudo apt-get --purge remove google-chrome
<dr_willis> apt-get and the software center do the same thang. ;)
<sambagirl> actionparsnip i just checked ubuntu software center and it shows install for chromiuim...that is wierd cause it's on here already
<sambagirl> okie dokie
<k1l> chrome and chromium are not the same thing
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: chromim and googe-chrome are similar but not the sme
<ActionParsnip> *same
<sambagirl> ahhh i see
<sambagirl> which is preferred?
<sambagirl> chrome is very buggy
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: chromium is the open source one
<k1l> !chromium | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<sambagirl> oh ok
<sambagirl> thanks
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: chrome is a snapshot of chromium, then some proprietary blobs (pdf reader, flash) are add
<ActionParsnip> ed
<k1l> hmm, well that is not the expected message
<sambagirl> ahh i see
<sambagirl> thanks
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: so it depends on your preference, neither is preferred, its a personal choice
<sambagirl> sudo apt-get --purge remove google-chrome
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: I use chrom as it make flash stuff run better for me
<sambagirl> that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove chromium-browser
<sambagirl> yes but chrome is having fits on practically all platforms i use. even the one for iphone
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: on my android phone I use opera mini. Its so fast!
<sambagirl> i use opera on android too
<sambagirl> i'll install chronium since chrome wont remove
<sambagirl> i'm back to usinng firefox basically
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: try:  dpkg -l | grep chrom
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: should give clues :)
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> this may sound a little strange but i was wondering if there could be internal software code fighting on computers due to wars between competitors?
<sdddssd> hi all
<doomlord> there is such a thing as vendor specific spyware i think
<sdddssd> can you help me
<ActionParsnip> sdddssd: ask and see :)
<auronandace> sambagirl: the scope of this channel is just ubuntu support
<sambagirl> this is relevant to support auronandance
<lwizardl> I want to create a custom Xubuntu LiveCD with preconfigured applications etc, is there a tool for doing this ?
<sdddssd> ActionParsnip: well i want to install ubuntu
<sambagirl> because support is irrelevant if indeed that is what is occuring
<auronandace> sambagirl: no it isn't, ubuntu is open source, check the code yourself if you don't trust it
<sambagirl> i can check the code but i cant check binary libraries
<k1l> sambagirl: cmon, stick to ubuntu support here. for other stuff we have #ubuntu-offtopic e.g.
<ActionParsnip> sdddssd: ok, what is the issue?
<sdddssd> ActionParsnip: well i want to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sdddssd: then grab the ISO, MD5 test it and burn to a CD as slowly as posible. Boot to the CD
<sdddssd> ActionParsnip: no i mean cant decide between gnome shell and unity
<sdddssd> ActionParsnip: can you  help me to decide? (no i don't want to have them both!)
<Cong> I want to add an extra palce here http://i50.tinypic.com/1jsz82.png
<k1l> sdddssd: take unity.
<sdddssd> k1l: ok but why?
<k1l> sdddssd: why not?
<k1l> :)
<sdddssd> k1l: so i prefer gnome shell a bit
<Dmole> sdddssd: because it's newer, and supported
<sdddssd> k1l: but if the integration isn't good ...
<k1l> sdddssd: then use the gnome-shell.
<auronandace> sdddssd: unity is just an alternative shell to gnome-shell, both are on top of gnome3, having them both installed will hardly take up any extra room
<k1l> sdddssd: this is if you ask someone which is the best car. since we are a bmw channel the first answer will be: bmw :)
<ActionParsnip> sdddssd: Try Unity, its default installed.
<almoxarife> ConG
<sdddssd> gnome shell installation needs much of improments
<sdddssd> gnome shell installation needs much of improvements
<k1l> sdddssd: ? just install the metapackage. or what do you mean?
<sdddssd> the theme is horrible
<sdddssd> and the icon set is the grey gnome default one
<dr_willis> looks fine to me.
<dr_willis> Not sure how that  all is ubuntu support specific either.. ;)
<auronandace> sdddssd: what does default theme and iconset have to do with the installation process?
<dr_willis> since they are rather trivial to change
<doomlord> sdddssd: Out of the box, Unity is much better than Gnome-Shell.Gnome Shell seems more configurable, but all the extensions i tried to get it how i wanted it were slightly buggy. If you know javascript you can probably get gnome-shell to do anything you want.
<doomlord> the defaults in gnome-shell are terrible
<sdddssd> yes
<sdddssd> :)
<dr_willis> cant really say ive noticed... or were bothered by them
<sdddssd> and the other thing is should I take 12.04 or 12.10?
<doomlord> i think gnome-shell properly setup would please me more - but i haven't been bothered putting as much time into it. I use unity, or gnome-classic
<dr_willis> 12.10 has newer packages
<Cong> How about this. Was this place in the menu designed to be added to? http://i50.tinypic.com/1jsz82.png
<auronandace> sdddssd: 12.04 = 5 years support; 12.10 = 18 months support and newer packages
<doomlord> i've had 1 problem with 12.10: unity doesn't work with my nvidia graphics card (hence i'm backto gnome-classic there)
<sdddssd> well okay then I'll try ubuntu 12.10
<sdddssd> i'll thank you very much, a very big thanks of my inner heart
<doomlord> elsewhere 12.10 is fine
<sdddssd> my inner heart is very pleased to have talked with you
<sdddssd> .
<dr_willis> Cong:  i only have a Move To Trash....  not sure how you got a Move To Desktop. ;)
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: which nvidia gpu?
<doomlord> gtx 640. gl itself works fine. its just compiz broken
<nomad77> ignore parts
<doomlord> i bought it for 4screen joy
<Cong> dr_willis, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<doomlord> the ability to use 4 screens pleases me more than the loss of compiz
<dr_willis> Cong:  12.10
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: I'd just run with what you have, compiz makes things slow :)
<Cong> dr_willis, that's why.
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: what are you using 4 screens for? Damn
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: We use 4 at work but we are monitoring multiple sites and hundreds of customer sites and kit
<dr_willis> Got 2 Screens here. ;) Noticed i could add a 3rd... :)
<doomlord> ActionParsnip, the experience of a Macbook Pro has taught me , desktop effects are genuinely useful. I found a macbook pro as productive as a desktop machine with 2 screens because the expose/spaces worked so well in conjunction with the multitouch trackpad
<dr_willis> One for IRC, one for Videos. ;)
<Cong> I'm going to give up the chase to change things!
<doomlord> ActionParsnip, coding, i set them up thinking it was a gimmick, now I'm used to it and dont look back. I have emacs setup to automatically bring up definitions on spare windows to the side as you navigate a sourcebase :)
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: ahh makes sense
<ActionParsnip> I have 1 screen for 4 systems. SSH and web interfces are great :)
<doomlord> ah the inverse ... i'd get claustrophobic with 1 screen - unless i had a multitouch gesture to zoom out :)
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: why? all it's for is web browsing and chatting. why would you need more?
<doomlord> My perfect setup stilll doesn't exist. I'd like desktop switching that was multimonitor aware: each moniitor displaying a different desktop, ability to switch desktops to any screen
<ActionParsnip> doomlord: sounds like workspaces, you could have a workspace on each screen and switch them around (in theory)
<doomlord> yes that's what i'd like. everything i've seen on linux swiches all monitors together. Of course with maximized single windows you can just pul them between monitors.. you could argue there's much less need for workspaces with multimonitors
<dr_willis> gnome shell does  the seconc monitor weirdly ive noticed
<k1l> dr_willis: i ilke the way its handeled
<doomlord> even plain expo doesn't really do what you'd really like
<dr_willis> with gnome shell it acts likes its broken. ;)
<billbill> hi
<billbill> i need some help setting up my ssh server
<Dmole> ho
<doomlord> ah yeah i think i recall it getting confused with its (useless)panel
<billbill> im pretty new here
<dr_willis> billbill:  install the package.. its done.. ;) what more do you need?
<billbill> well i need to set up portforwarding and my public ip address
<billbill> i do not know where to find this
<dr_willis> Totally depends on how your network is setup.
<Dmole> billbill: in your router
<doomlord> i can't launch ubuntu-one under gnome-classic, i tried the commandline command
<billbill> ok i went in router and open the ports
<billbill> where do i find my public ip address?
<ActionParsnip> billbill: you'll need your router manual
<billbill> ok i will go try look for that and read
<ActionParsnip> billbill: access the config web page and forward porrt 22/TCP to the IP of the server system. You can then use http://www.ipchicken.com to get your WAN IP and connect to it
<k1l> billbill: that depends on your router (which is no ubuntu issue). or use a homepage like whatismyip.com  or smth like this
<billbill> i have the ssh client setup i just do not know what to send to people to log in and test it
<billbill> so my public ip address is what whatsmyip dishes out at me
<billbill> ?
<billbill> i know it
<ActionParsnip> billbill: the IP address from ipchicken on port 22
<billbill> so i send out this user@ip
<billbill> ok ill try that
<ActionParsnip> billbill: the username is the name on the server system which they use to authenticate with
<crimsonmane> billbill: for ssh to work, you must enable port forwarding on your router, specifically port 22
<crimsonmane> oh that was already said.
<crimsonmane> sry didn't scroll back
<billbill> how do i do that
<SlitazMint> crimsonmane, you in here too?
<billbill> how do i enable port forwarding
<billbill> i hoping once i get this setup i can ask a friend to log in and help me once he can access the network
<billbill> im very new to linux, like 5 days into it
<SlitazMint> billbill, you need to access your router's ip through a browser.
<billbill> i have done that
<crimsonmane> SlitazMint: for now i am. until the ops get upity with me again.
<billbill> i am on the router now
<Duff005> hi
<ActionParsnip> billbill: port forwarding is OS independant, so being 'new to linux' isn't a factor in setting up port forwarding in  router
<billbill> ok but it seems beyond me and making it hard to get ubuntu running
<billbill> i thought i could get help here, i do not mean to disturb
<ActionParsnip> billbill: the fact that you are using ubuntu is mooted by the fact thatthe router uses a web interface, so it will be no different to if you were using Windows. The web interface doesn't change because you are using WIndows
<doomlord> try #linux aswell but they tend to be snottier there
<billbill> is there anyone who can help me in a pm get this setup
<crimsonmane> billbill: in your web browser go to "192.168.1.1"
<billbill> i am there
<crimsonmane> did it ask for username and password?
<crimsonmane> defaults are "user user" or "admin admin" or "user admin" or such like that
<doomlord> its funny how it can be easier to use an internet connection & cloud service to get between machines in the same room sometimes :)
<k1l> billbill: this is router related. best ask in #hardware or in our offtopic channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<billbill> on router actually..options are internet connection wireless firewall 2701hg-g gateway
<crimsonmane> billbill: click wireless
<Dmole> SlitazMint: still no luck, giving up
<crimsonmane> billbill: look around in there for "port forwarding" or "port triggering" ... pref "forwarding"
<SlitazMint> Dmole, I have an idea.
<ActionParsnip> billbill: what make and model is the router?
<Dmole> SlitazMint: install windows?
<Duff005> hi i from argentina
<billbill> done it is a 2wire from bell
<cordyceps> my partitions used to be automatically mounted on /media/<UUID> whenever I booted. Now I have to do it manually. What gives?
<ActionParsnip> Duff005: howdy
<SlitazMint> I'm gonna try to install fglrx-updates instead of fglrx while following the ubuntu documentation.
<billbill> i apprecaite the help guys
<SlitazMint> Dmole, other linux distros don't seem to have this problem I just came from Mint and it worked fine.
<ActionParsnip> cordyceps: what options are on the partitions in fstab?
<Dmole> SlitazMint: I tried both on both releases
<SlitazMint> Dmole, did you follow the docu?
<Dmole> SlitazMint: I just clicked install on the 3rd party drivers window
<SlitazMint> Oh I see. That's basically the same thing but with a GUI.
<Dmole> SlitazMint: I also tried the bin from the amd site ~
<cordyceps> ActionParsnip: there aren't any. I wrote in: user,auto,exec,rw but it still didn't work. I have to do it from the cli
<SlitazMint> I don't have the "Additional Hardware" program. I'm on mini ubuntu.
<SlitazMint> Dmole, I tried both version from AMD site.
<cordyceps> mount -t jfs etc
<Dmole> SlitazMint: In  12.10 it's in the software sourses
<SlitazMint> Dmole, Don't give up on Linux, use some other distro.
<SlitazMint> Other distros work for me.
<SlitazMint> Dmole, I have no Software Sources either. =P
<billbill> i cant seem to find anything about port forwarding
<SlitazMint> I have basically nothing, just Mate.
<wessly> any blackfriday computer discounts/deals/promos?
<rootpt> ?? vim
<k1l> !offtopic | wessly
<ubottu> wessly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dmole> SlitazMint: I _need_ an encryped laptop before tomorrow so I think I'll just live without 3d drivers then go back to OSX when I finish with this temp disposable laptop
<SlitazMint> Dmole, you gonna try another distro?
<SlitazMint> Dmole, Oh I see.
<Dmole> SlitazMint: next time I'll try mint or centos but I'm giving up for this time
<SlitazMint> Mint was very nice, I just got Ubuntu Mini because I wanted more control of what is installed. I don't like having a bunch of stuff installed by default.
<Dmole> SlitazMint: good luck, and be sure to add whatever solution you find to the wiki it you find a solution.
<SlitazMint> Dmole, I think we just have to wait for Ubuntu devs to see what Mint did that they didn't. =P
<SlitazMint> Thanks.
<SlitazMint> Mint is based on Ubuntu that is what I don't understand, if it works on one it should work on the other.
<k1l> SlitazMint: Dmole well, that is a topic that better suits in the #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> since its far beyond the support stage
<SlitazMint> k1l, You are right.
<crimsonmane> billbill: where are you at on the port forwarding?
<crimsonmane> i had to step away
<SlitazMint> crimsonmane to the rescue!
<cordyceps> my partitions used to be automatically mounted on /media/<UUID> whenever I booted. Now I have to do it manually: mount -t <fs> /dev/sdn /mnt. Adding a line to fstab doesn't work.
<Dmole> k1l: look we were not able to get drivers working in ubuntu after a whole day of trying stuff, we are just leaving so cool the off topic remarks
<cordyceps> anybody know a fix?
<almoxarife> cordyceps: adding the exact line from /etc/mtab to /etc/fstab does not work?
<Luster> hello
<CopaceticMan> Hi, this is the place to get help for a problem, no?
<almoxarife> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<causative> in 12.04 how do I configure the launcher bar on the left?  Right clicking it no longer brings up a settings menu
<CopaceticMan> Ok, so I have installed the latest version of FreeMat. Everytime I run it from the console it tells me I need libpcre.so.0. For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to get this directory. What is the command to install this directory?
<causative> specifically I want to make the launcher bar hide when I'm not using it
<almoxarife> !info libpcre
<ubottu> Package libpcre does not exist in quantal
<trism> causative: System Settings/Appearance/Behavior
<almoxarife> !info pcre
<ubottu> Package pcre does not exist in quantal
<CopaceticMan> Ok, so this version of FreeMat is not compatible with 12.10? because the package does not exist in 12.10
<causative> trism, it had been overridden by an external program so I clicked restore to default, then turned hiding on
<causative> but now it won't show up at all even when I move my bar to the left or to the top left corner
<causative> er, move my mouse to the left or the top left corner
<almoxarife> CopaceticMan: i cant really say, i was hoping it came up, but i have no clue what you are installing to begin with so i was just trying to pull a needle from the haystack
<dr_willis> ive seen some bugs with using the auto hide feature of the left side launcher.
<CopaceticMan> http://freemat.sourceforge.net/
<CopaceticMan> It is a matlab like program
<almoxarife> CopaceticMan: but google may be your friend, http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-fix-this-error-error-while.html
<omerta> hi, i've put this script under /etc/init.d: http://bash.nopaste.dk/p15470
<omerta> and then started it as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto#Installing_custom_init-scripts
<omerta> but first two lines don't have any effect on boot
<Pulcherior> Elo ubuntu people
<causative> ah found the solution
<trism> causative: what was it?
<causative> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965991&page=9
<ActionParsnip> Pulcherior: great band :)
<omerta> well the original script is without "&&"s, since third line won't get executed otherwise
<omerta> any idea what's causing this?
<wissam> Hi ,i have avermedia pci analog tv card but no sound in tvtime or kradio4
<almoxarife> omerta: whats it suppose to do?
<wissam> after doing some search i can hear sound with this command "tvtime | arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay - +"
<almoxarife> wissam: the place to ask is #xbmc
<wissam> when runing tvtime command at the command line i got this two errors :
<omerta> almoxarife, it changes ondemand cpu governor's up threshold and sampling down factor
<wissam> almoxarife: Ok thnx
<omerta> last line scales down ati vga's frequency
<almoxarife> omerta: does it happen if you send the echos after bootup?
<omerta> echoing manually works
<almoxarife> omerta: are you echo'ing to a process that has not started when done at boot up?
<omerta> almoxarife, sorry, it doesn't work manually
<omerta> it says permission denied even with sudo
<almoxarife> omerta: good luck, :)
<omerta> hehe thanks
#ubuntu 2012-11-23
<dscassel> Holla!
<dscassel> Sadly, I need to do this from my phone. Hardware problems.
<eightfold> howdy, i'm about to by my first laptop that i plan to run solely linux on.
<eightfold> xubuntu or ubuntu is what i plan to install
<eightfold> and this is the laptop https://shop.lenovo.com/ilind/IL/en/learn/products/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-edge/e135/index.html
<arrrghhh2> Hey all.  I have 12.04 on a laptop, and acroread fails to launch from Firefox - I can launch acroread from cli, but when I open a PDF from Firefox, I get an error about the PATH.  When I run Firefox from command-line and open a PDF, I can see a permission denied error.
<eightfold> however, it seems there are not so many linux reports on this machine. it has an AMD E-Series E-300 1.3 GHz cpu with AMD Radeon HD6310M graphics
<eightfold> do you think it will rock ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Radeon can be problematic..
<arrrghhh2> eightfold: best way is using the livecd... but since you haven't bought it yet, and you MUST have linux - have you looked at system76?
<dr_willis> but it could work fine.. it just depends on the exact chipset
<eightfold> there's this: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201206-11151/
<eightfold> but it doesn't share exactly the same cpu
<eightfold> and gpu isn't mentioned
<eightfold> arrrghhh2: no, i haven't. this comes so cheap right now so it's either buying this or buying nothing
<eightfold> http://ubuntuforums.org/ seems to be down btw
<arrrghhh2> eightfold: uhm... ok?
<arrrghhh2> ubuntuforums.org is not down... use downforeveryone.com.
<eightfold> arrrghhh2: should have checked before saying anything. well, rest of the intarwebs works here. except for http://ubuntuforums.org/
<eightfold> might be some dns problem on my side
<arrrghhh2> ok...
<eightfold> might = must
<arrrghhh2> anyhoo, I actually have a support question.
<arrrghhh2> anyone have experience with acroread failing to launch from Firefox?
<dwarder> hello
<arrrghhh2> this thread summarizes my issues http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2034837
<dwarder> i have a default vnc server installed - vino, i was wondering is it possible for a user to connect to another "display" so that it is not mirroring the main display?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: I use chrome, its all built in :)
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: this isn't my machine... I don't really have a choice of using another browser/pdf viewer.
<arrrghhh2> this used to work great... i don't understand what changed... it seems permissions related, but I can't figure out why.
<almoxarife> dwarder: believe so, but you have to serve up the other display, x11vnc something does it
<ubuntu-studio> Hi friends, my ubuntu 12.10 install is crashing upon startup and I'm attempted to diangose the log files in the /var folder but they are blank, i can get to a command line booting from the installed OS or a live cd option... could anyone assist please?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: launch the browser from terminal, it may give clues in the output
<almoxarife> acroread is a ram hog
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: yup, done that... which is why i think it's permissions.  would you mind helping?
<dr_willis> arrrghhh2:  if the terminal stuff gives no errors, next thing i  would do would be making a new user. and seeing if the issue affects them. and test in the guest account.
<arrrghhh2> dr_willis: tried that as well.  issue follows the new user account.
<arrrghhh2> terminal gives an error, but i don't know where to go with it.
<dr_willis> can you run acroread stand alone from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: i have little expeience of both
<arrrghhh2> dr_willis: yup.  would you mind reading this thread?  it details my issue exactly.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12368401#post12368401
<dwarder> almoxarife: so i won't be able to do this with vino,right? i'll have to install x11vnc?
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: OK thanks anyways :)
<almoxarife> dwarder: i dont know enough about vino to make decision either way
<dr_willis> arrrghhh2:  where exactly is libBIB.so  could be the binary is looking for it in the current directory where it was called from
<dr_willis> how did you install that acroread anyway? normally the package manager dosent put stuff in /opt/ i thought
<arrrghhh2> dr_willis: it's in /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/lib - and when I run acroread and look at lsof and grep for acro, it shows libBIB in use.
<dwarder> almoxarife: ok got it installed and running
<arrrghhh2> and whether i install from the partner repo or get it directly from Adobe, it always installs to /opt dr_willis ... not sure why
<johnnyonflame> I need a little help cleaning my build environment
<dwarder> almoxarife: so i guess i just need to connect to 5901
<dwarder> almoxarife: as opposed to 5600
<dwarder> almoxarife: right?
<dr_willis> arrrghhh2:  you could alter the library search path to include /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/lib  perhaps..
<arrrghhh2> dr_willis: can you expand on that?  not sure how that works...
<dr_willis> arrrghhh2:  look in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<arrrghhh2> why would running acroread work, but running /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread doesn't?
<arrrghhh2> OK
<dr_willis> each file adds a path to the default lib path. try making one to add that acroread lib path
<dr_willis> i would GUESS one being called from a diffrent direcory is causing it to look somewhere else for that lib.
<almoxarife> dwarder: sounds like the right port, i found it opening multiple ports as i chose new displays, like i said, i dabbled with it just long enough to figure out that vnc'ing in from android was going to be a pain
<dr_willis> i dont have acroread here at all. :) never seen a need to install it.
<arrrghhh2> dr_willis: do you have an example of how to add it?  i looked at all three .conf files in that folder, and it doesn't make a lot of sense...
<arrrghhh2> ah ok... no worries.
<dr_willis> arrrghhh2:  each file just contains a path..
<dr_willis> cat libc.conf   # libc default configuration
<dr_willis> /usr/local/lib
<dr_willis> a comment. and a path. ;) about as simple as it gets
<arrrghhh2> so just put the lib path?  OK
<johnnyonflame> How can I clean up my build environment?
<arrrghhh2> dr_willis: too simple.  :P  do i need to restart any services?
<johnnyonflame> It is all screwed up and wont compile properly anymore
<almoxarife> dwarder: and anyway, what is wrong with a nice x-window via ssh?
<dr_willis> arrrghhh2:  no idea.ive not had to mess with the lib paths in years. used to be you would run ldconfig
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame, I like to make build dir and then from there I just cd <source>/build/rm *
<arrrghhh2> dr_willis: cool thx
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame, what is lang ? got a branch ?
<johnnyonflame> bobweaver, no, what I mean is
<johnnyonflame> I installed some packages
<johnnyonflame> and I cant compile stuff anymore
<dr_willis> arrrghhh2:  of course used to be you had a single ld.so.conf file :) not a directory of files..
<johnnyonflame> due to LOADS of random incompatibilities
<johnnyonflame> I need to clean up everything and start from scratch
<otend> if I were to reformat my hard drive, and my Ubuntu partition to be thrown back on the drive is not the first partition on the drive at this point, what would I need to do?
<johnnyonflame> and right now a full reinstall is not an optopn
<arrrghhh2> dr_willis: hrm.  well I'll reboot this machine just to be sure.  brb.  it didn't make a difference so far.
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame,  ok I c what is it that you are trying to compile? what libs are needed ect. is this cmake ? make ? ect
<johnnyonflame> bobweaver, everything, I have sources that use cmake, ones that use make
<johnnyonflame> etc
<johnnyonflame> I need to remove all gcc stuff, etc
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame, you use update-alternitives ?
<johnnyonflame> I don't use it for quite a while
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame,  if you are to just typ this into the computer sudo update-alternatives --config <TAB TAB TAB >
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame, do you see the options that you can use like gcc ect
<bobweaver> you can set what version{s} you would like to use
<bobweaver> cmake clean up  CMakeList.txt
<bobweaver> so that things match if you can not then fix the libs in the program ?
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame,  ^^
<johnnyonflame> bobweaver, I get 125 references hitting tab
<DerpyDerp> I was wondering if anyone knows how to make the Computer desktop display (From Tweak Ubuntu) can look more like Disk Usage Analyzer for a GUI.
<bobweaver> yeah there is 125 things that you can configure then johnnyonflame  there is also " update-alternatives --query "
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame,  like "update-alternatives --query gcc "
<johnnyonflame> there's no query here
<johnnyonflame> oh there is sorry
<arrrghhh2> dr_willis: no dice :(
<johnnyonflame> uh, nothing on gcc
<arrrghhh2> /usr/bin/acroread: 23: exec: /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: Permission denied
<johnnyonflame> damn I think I'll end up having to do a clean install
<johnnyonflame> :|
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame,  you are sure that there is different versions ?
<smacktalk1> anyone know how to get ntfs working on ubuntu?
<DerpyDerp> I was wondering if anyone knows how to make the Computer desktop display (From Tweak Ubuntu) can look more like Disk Usage Analyzer for a GUI?
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame,  sometimes it is best to use things like "testdrive "
<arrrghhh2> smacktalk1: unless you're on some ancient version of Ubuntu, it should "just work"
<bobweaver> !info testdrive | johnnyonflame
<ubottu> johnnyonflame: testdrive (source: testdrive): run the daily Ubuntu ISO in a virtual machine (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.16-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 34 kB
<blackshirt> smacktalk1, ntfs was working greatly under linux
<blackshirt> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<johnnyonflame> yeah looks good
<smacktalk1> thanks blackshirt!
<blackshirt> good luck ...
<johnnyonflame> /usr/bin/ld: ../../libs/video/targets/.libs/libQFx11.a(libQFx11_la-vid_x11.o): undefined reference to symbol 'dlsym@@GLIBC_2.2.5'
<johnnyonflame> I am getting all sorts of crap during linking processes
<DerpyDerp> Anyone?
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame,  got a branch ?
<johnnyonflame> a... branch?
<blackshirt> !ask | derpyderp
<ubottu> derpyderp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DerpyDerp> I did ask it blackshirt.
<bobweaver> !info conky | DerpyDerp
<ubottu> DerpyDerp: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-2 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<bobweaver> !info Screenlets | DerpyDerp
<ubottu> DerpyDerp: Package Screenlets does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> er
<johnnyonflame> bobweaver, you mean sources?
<bobweaver> correct johnnyonflame
<johnnyonflame> git clone --depth 1 git://git.quakeforge.net/gitroot/quake/quakeforge
<bobweaver> like branchs of code on git launchoad google coide ect
<DerpyDerp> !info sources | DerpyDerp
<ubottu> DerpyDerp: Package sources does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> Oo ing
<DerpyDerp> Not sure what johnnyonflame meant.
<bobweaver> DerpyDerp,  look for screenlets in sidtware center
<DerpyDerp> K.
<bobweaver> DerpyDerp,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2079752
<arrrghhh2> anyone have experience with acroread and firefox?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2034837
<bobweaver> conky ^^
<johnnyonflame> bobweaver, that is the command to clone the sources
<bobweaver> !info quakeforge
<ubottu> Package quakeforge does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> Er
<blackshirt> arrghhh2, why do you need acro read ... They have a bad reputation for linux
<otend> to potentially reiterate the question from earlier while combining it with clarification: if I were to clear a hard drive aside from an Ubuntu partition at the end, what would I need to do to extend the Ubuntu partition backwards?
<arrrghhh2> blackshirt: because the document viewer app doesn't let you modify forms... so if you have a PDF that is a form, you need acroread.
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame,  that is a big project wonder if there is deb somewhere ?
<johnnyonflame> bobweaver, I actually NEED to build this
<ubuntu> Does any body here know how to install rar and unrar on ubuntu?
<johnnyonflame> just having the deb in hands wouldn't help much here
<crimsonmane> otend: boot from a live CD or live USB and use GPARTED to resize the partition. note: the drive must not be mounted, so do not open it in a file browser
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame,  what is your Ubuntu version ?
<arrrghhh2> Guest95371: sudo apt-get install rar
<otend> would anything more need to be done if resizing backwards?
<johnnyonflame> bobweaver, 12.04 iirc
<Guest95371> arrrghhh2: thank man !
<arrrghhh2> np
<blackshirt> ubuntu, rar just a archive file format
<ActionParsnip> Guest95371: also install p7zip-rar p7zipfull unp unrar rar
<bobweaver> johnnyonflame,  lets see compile errors plz in pastebin
<arrrghhh2> oh right forgot about unrar
<bobweaver> FULL errors
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: its also a command
<arrrghhh2> derp
<Guest95371> arrrghhh2: Im trying to install it on live cd but I cant it says couldnt find pakage
<muji> hey, does anyone know why when i press the fn+lower brightness button, it only shows the screen darkning but it doesn't actually do it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest95371: unp allows you to extract any achive type with one command, dead handy
<johnnyonflame> bobweaver, there ain't much but /usr/bin/ld: ../../libs/video/targets/.libs/libQFx11.a(libQFx11_la-vid_x11.o): undefined reference to symbol 'dlsym@@GLIBC_2.2.5'
<arrrghhh2> Guest95371: why are you installing things on the livecd?  you can, but it won't persist
<ActionParsnip> muji: what model system?
<johnnyonflame> and /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.6/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<Guest95371> arrrghhh2: because I need to take some info from a server to fix it
<muji> i have a vaio f series laptop
<arrrghhh2> uhm... ok...
<Guest95371> ActionParsnip: arrrghhh2 ActionParsnip  it says Package p7zip-rar is not available
<arrrghhh2> Guest95371: what are you actually doing?  you can't use zip?
<Guest95371> Im trying to install it in a live cd
<muji> ActionParsnip: i have a vaio f series laptop, model vpcf23jfx/b
<Guest95371> arrrghhh2: I can use it but I need to press in rar
<ActionParsnip> !info  p7zip-rar
<ubottu> p7zip-rar (source: p7zip-rar): non-free rar module for p7zip. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.20.1~ds.1-3 (quantal), package size 44 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ActionParsnip> Guest95371: enable the multiverse repo
<arrrghhh2> Guest95371: so move it off the machine?  you haven't really described why you need rar
<smacktalk1> maybe that's not what I need ...i'm trying to connect to a freenas cifs share...
<arrrghhh2> smacktalk1: samba client is included in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> muji: tried the boot option: acpi_backlight=video
<Guest95371> ActionParsnip: arrrghhh2 Thank you guys I just got it
<arrrghhh2> k
<muji> ActionParsnip: where do i type that?
<veryhappy> help guys... i messed up my kde, i tried to remove all the other stuff not needed for my graphics driver that was activated because i wanted to have the latest nvidia driver and now i have the latest nvidia driver running but i don't have window decorations anymore... all windows appear in the left upper edge of my kde what shall i do???
<veryhappy> the install btw is a new fresh install from today
<arrrghhh2> veryhappy: might have better luck in #kubuntu
<veryhappy> ok thanks
<arrrghhh2> np
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | muji
<ubottu> muji: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> Vert: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  kwin --replace
<ericab> ho ho ho, haaaapy thanksgiving
<muji> i don't see acpi_backlight on the site
<ActionParsnip> muji: you won't but you add it in the same way, try reading between the lines
<muji> i see, thanks
<ActionParsnip> muji: there are LOTS of different boot options, you won't get them ALL on tyhe page, its not feasible
<Vert> ActionParsnip: What?
<ActionParsnip> Vert: wassup?
<arrrghhh2> Vert: he meant to send that message to someone else
<arrrghhh2> who left
<Vert> You highlighted me?
<Vert> Oh okay
<arrrghhh2> :)
<blackshirt> hello
<ActionParsnip> Vert: sorry, wrong target (tab fail) :)
<arrrghhh2> so.. any suggestions?  acroread issues with Firefox?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: doesn't firefox have a list of apps to use when it gets files opened in it, and what apps to use
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: I installed Chromium, and it just saves the PDF file...
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: yep.  doesn't seem to matter how I tell it to use acroread, it always fails.
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: chromium doesn't have the inbuilt PDF reader, chrome does
<Vert> It's k. I was just mildly confused. I've asked questions about kwin in the past so I was wondering if someone had checked their IRC after like 6 months or something. :p
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: what happens when you try to open a PDF?
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: uhm... K.  I only saw Chromium in the repo
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: in firefox
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: I get an error about how it's not in the path
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: yes, chrome isn't in the repos
<arrrghhh2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2034837 ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: how did you install acroread?
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: i've tried directly from Adobe, and the Partner repo.
<arrrghhh2> I prefer the Partner repo, but it doesn't seem like Adobe is providing any Linux updates... for anything...
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc; uname -a
<p0rk> does installing KVM with Ubunuta do anything different to the filesystem or grub than it does if you install without KVM?
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: 1 sec.  it's 12.04
<arrrghhh2> precise Linux my-laptop 3.2.0-32-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:54:23 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: ^^
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: what is the output of: ls -l /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread
<brad_> do they make a distro just for black people?
<ActionParsnip> brad_: that is offtopic here
<brad_> how so?
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 24525572 Mar 28  2012 /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread
<ActionParsnip> brad_: its not an ubuntu support question
<brad_> i have black cousins, and they dont like unity
<p0rk> wtf would race have to do with distro?
<arrrghhh2> p0rk: don't feed the trolls...
<p0rk> i dont like unity either and im white
<arrrghhh2> lol
<arrrghhh2> ok, that was funny
<p0rk> im not feeding him
<ActionParsnip> brad_: then tell them to try a different desktop to Gnome. The colour of their skin is irrelevant
<p0rk> he wants to say some dumb sh!t, i want him to substantiate that dumb sh!t with fact
<brad_> you got me..
<arrrghhh2> meh
<ActionParsnip> brad_: got you how...
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: if you run: /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread   does it launch?
<brad_> quantal 12.10 keeps downloading child porn to my desktop, is that a known issue?
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: that's the strangest part - it does not.  if i run /usr/bin/acroread it runs, if i run /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin/acroread, it runs.
<brad_> 12.04 always downloaded latina shit... but it was mostly legal
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: have you told firefox to use the longer file name to run the reader?
<brad_> what im getting now is just outrageous
<ActionParsnip> !ops | brad_ bored now
<ubottu> brad_ bored now: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: cheers
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: I've tried telling Firefox to run it from all three file locations... none work.
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: if you install another PDF reader and tell firefox to use that, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: hmm, i may have a sneaky workaround
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: like document viewer?
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: At this point, I don't really care so long as it works lol
<ActionParsnip> http://www.geek.com/articles/news/this-is-what-firefoxs-built-in-pdf-reader-looks-like-20111027/
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: cd $HOME; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb; rm ./google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: try chrome
<arrrghhh2> hrm.  I can see if he likes it...
<p0rk> does installing KVM with Ubunuta do anything different to the filesystem or grub than it does if you install without KVM?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: worth a try, it can be removed :)
<arrrghhh2> ActionParsnip: indeed.  I noticed that FF article is over a year old - that PDF viewer still isn't part of FF?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh2: no, it'll need adding. NOt sure if it works with newer versions
<TeamColtra> Hey everyone, happy thanksgiving. I am trying to figure out why my laptop keeps going to a black screen on me… it happens usually when I am watching a video (XBMC or VLC) and assume it has something to do with my video card since my video card was having issues after I upgraded to Quantas (or whatever Q word)
<TeamColtra> but I don't know where to start to find out what is happening and it seems nearly random
<ubuntu-studio> can someone please help me restore my xorg file? im getting permissions issue and can't go to a different terminal
<cakeboss> Hey all. I am wanting to make a shortcut to a file that requires super user permissions. How do I do that via terminal?
<TeamColtra> ubuntu-studio sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> TeamColtra: what video chip do you use?
<tonyyarusso> cakeboss: sudo ln -s
<cakeboss> tonyyarusso: thanks
<ActionParsnip> cakeboss: you can make a script to run:  gksudo /path/to/command
<TeamColtra> ActionParsnip Radion somethinger-other. How do I check the exact card? lspci or something?
<ActionParsnip> cakeboss: a simple symlink will still only run as user
<zatan> ActionParsnip hi how can I set to allow to erveryone read permission on folder ?
<ActionParsnip> TeamColtra: lspci | grep -i vga
<cakeboss> ActionParsnip: Ill just whip something up in python then, I suppose
<tonyyarusso> cakeboss: oh, wait - do you actually mean a shortcut to run something?
<tonyyarusso> cakeboss: I may have misread.
<cakeboss> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> then yeah, what he said
<cakeboss> tonyyarusso: I need to edit this file on a regular basis
<tonyyarusso> what file?
<ActionParsnip> zatan: chmod a+r /path/to/folder     to apply to ALL subfiles and subfolders use:  chmod -R a+r /path/to/folder
<tonyyarusso> Would it be more appropriate to add yourself to a group with write permission to it?
<ActionParsnip> cakeboss: its a 2 line bash script....
<cakeboss> ActionParsnip: j
<cakeboss> k*
<dwarder> what to use instead of dreamweaver?
<TeamColtra> ActionParsnip lspci | grep -i vga returns nothing (moves down to the next line in terminal)
<zatan> ActionParsnip, nice thank u :)
<ubuntu-studio> thank you teamcoltra bro
<dwarder> on ubuntu
<p0rk> twice in a row ive installed 12.04 fresh install and both times i get a corrupted fstab
<dwarder> i.e. edid web pages
<dwarder> edit
<dwarder> web masters here?
<TeamColtra> ActionParsnip but I just ran lspci and found it
<bazhang> !html | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<TeamColtra> ATI RS880 HDMI Audio [ Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<ActionParsnip> TeamColtra: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<dwarder> bazhang: which one should i try?
<TeamColtra> dwarder there was one I think it was called genie or something and it was really good. Bluefish is nice but bloated.
<TeamColtra> ActionParsnip Quantal
<ActionParsnip> TeamColtra: The Xorg in Quantal hates Ati 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx GPUs. This PPA will help: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<TeamColtra> I was so close with Quantas
<dwarder> TeamColtra: the only feature i realy need is to show me a preview while i'm edit html, that is all i need i think
<TeamColtra> :D
<TeamColtra> dwarder hmm I don't know about that one, sorry
<delac> is it possible to search files from gnome-shell on 12.10?
<dwarder> hmm hoe do i enable long press?
<dwarder> i.e. i press backspace for a long time and it starts to press itself fast
<dwarder> or any key
<dwarder> somehow i have it disabled
<ActionParsnip> delac: in s a terminal, run:  sudo updatedb
<ActionParsnip> delac: when it finishes, you can use the locate command to search for files, and fast
<mds-> hello i have a question.. i ran out of blank cds and i want to install ubuntu from a dvd. can someone help me try to decide which iso to get either i386, or amd64 is a compaq presario laptop series vpcel
<ActionParsnip> mds-: what CPU do you use and how much RAM do you have?
<mds-> i have 4 GB
<mds-> and is amd i believe
<ActionParsnip> mds-: Its probably a 64bit CPU, use 64bit Ubuntu :)
<mds-> amd e-450 apu
<delac> ActionParsnip: does not seem to work. you sure there is nothing I should install? I'm talking about using the gnome-shell overview to find those files.
<mds-> ActionParsnip can you give me the url to download the iso so i can burn it to a dvd.
<mds-> does ubuntu has or have any dvd isos?
<mds-> i'm downloading this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<tonyyarusso> mds-: yes
<mds-> is it correct?
<tonyyarusso> or at least has in the past
<mds-> is that the right isO?
<emman> Hi anybody has experience with zoneminder
<ActionParsnip> mds-: looks fine, I use cdimage as well
<ActionParsnip> mds-: as long as it passes MD5 test in the official site then source is moot
<Ry`> Hi. I'm looking for the alternative download ISO for 12.10 but can't find it -anywhere-, can anyone assist?
<DerpyDerp> Ok... the Conky solution and the Screenlets solution isn't what I wanted at all.
<ActionParsnip> Ry`: there isn't one
<Ry`> ActionParsnip: Then I can't use ubuntu. Why isn't there one?
<ActionParsnip> Ry`: you can use the mini iso if you want a text installer
<mds-> ActionParsnip so it might be a bad image the one I'm downloading?
<corvaxia> What is the best way to stream from my workstation (12.10) to my nexus 7?
<Ry`> mini iso?
<DerpyDerp> I want to be able to view all the volumes in Computer (on the desktop placed by Tweak Ubuntu) properly--space remaining, total space, VolID, etc.
<DerpyDerp> Conky and Screenlets has nothing to do with this.
<bazhang> DerpyDerp, gnome-shell has extensions for that
<ActionParsnip> Ry`: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Drops-Alternate-CDs-from-Ubuntu-12-10-289338.shtml
<DerpyDerp> bazhang: Like?
<Ry`> ActionParsnip: That doesn't help people with unsupported video cards
<ActionParsnip> Ry`: yes, it installs a very small subset of the OS (no gui) and you can install packages as you need from there. It installs using the web
<bazhang> DerpyDerp, go check their webpage
<ActionParsnip> Ry`: the mini iso installs in text mode
<Ry`> Where is the mini iso?
<ActionParsnip> Ry`: did you try various boot options for fixing video issues?
<DerpyDerp> bazhang: Keep in mind that I'm using the unity display as it is Ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> !mini | Ry`
<ubottu> Ry`: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> DerpyDerp, then you'd want unity lenses
<Ry`> Thanks, ubottu and ActionParsnip.
 * DerpyDerp looks up unity lenses.
<Ry`> We'll see if it gives me enough tools to do what I need.
<bazhang> DerpyDerp, gnome-shell is available for 12.10; I have it installed
<DerpyDerp> bazhang: Wouldn't gnome-shell conflict with unity? They can't be running simultaneously... can they?
<bazhang> DerpyDerp, they are both shells, so need to run seperately
<DerpyDerp> bazhang: Ya, I don't want to do that just for a nicer UI.
<DerpyDerp> I'll look into this Unity Lenses that you mentioned.
<ShaneO> Welcome FRodrigues! You have achieved a new peak of 1564 users for #ubuntu!
<bazhang> ShaneO, ?
<ShaneO> hmm sorry idk what triggered that
<DerpyDerp> bazhang: Did you mean "Unity GITHub Lens" package?
<FRodrigues> hi! How do I set permanent Environment Variables?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available   DerpyDerp
<mds-> is 12.04 a good iso to install?
<mds-> or i just get the other one... 12.10? instead?
<TeamColtra> Okay new problem: ActionParsnip I installed that PPA you suggested, but now my laptop shows the purple screen when it boots (solid - no ubuntu logo) then blank screen. Ctrl+Alt F2/3/4/5 do not take me into terminal
<TeamColtra> and I tried to boot into grub, and that also only shows a blank screen
<DerpyDerp> Thanks bazhang, going to restart.
<rion> can anyone help with mount/unmount issues?
<ubuntu-studio> can someone please help me to restore my xorg from the live cd
<rion> can anyone help with mount/unmount issues?
<ubuntu-studio> ive read through guides but am having no luck
<ubuntu-studio> my xorg is hosed and when i boot normally i can't get a terminal, please help a noob bros
<mickster04> !anyway
<mickster04> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rion> I am trying to mount my windows 7 partition in order to access my files in ubuntu. every time i try to do so i get an error message saying that the file system is in use. help?
<gordonjcp> rion: post the error message *verbatim*
<rion> okay give me one sec, thank you
<rion> im not getting the same error message anymore, just long instructions on how to mount
<rion> i looked in gparted and it says that its mounted in /host. i tried to unmount so i can remount in a different directory but i can't do so because "umount: /host: device is busy.
<rion>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<rion>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))"
<gordonjcp> gparted is probably not what you want
<gordonjcp> the error message tells you exactly why you can't unmount it, something is using a file in the mounted file system
<bazhang> rion, is this a wubi install
<gordonjcp> it could be even something as daft as your current directory is in the mounted file system
<rion> yes it is a wubi install
<gordonjcp> oh
<gordonjcp> oh no idea, then
<bazhang> that would explain it
<gordonjcp> wubi is horrile
<rion> " it could be even something as daft as your current directory is in the mounted file system" - how do i go about fixing that?
<gordonjcp> *horrible
<gordonjcp> rion: change directory
<gordonjcp> if you mount something on /mnt
<gordonjcp> and you do "cd /mnt" then it will say the filesystem is busy
<gordonjcp> I mean, it *is* busy, it's just not necessarily what you'd expect
<gordonjcp> you can't saw off the branch you're sitting on
<gordonjcp> rion: also, wubi should be banned
<rion> haha okay. well im very new to this and i just have a very basic understanding of the coding
<gordonjcp> whoever came up with it needs to have their hands set on fire, and then be stuffed into a barrel of rusty screwdrivers and brake fluid and rolled down a steep hill
<rion> i created /mnt/windows i just can't mount the partition there
<gordonjcp> yeah, I'm not surprised
<gordonjcp> wubi basically doesn't work
<WeThePeople> is there a program that can search for a specific word in a dir. and through its files?
<gordonjcp> WeThePeople: grep
<WeThePeople> cool
<WeThePeople> didnt know grep did that
<gordonjcp> that's what grep does, GRab Regular expression and Print
<rion> so can i just move the mountpoint? or are you suggesting i uninstall and boot from cd?
<gordonjcp> the trivial use is "grep someword *" which will search for any instance of someword in all files in the current directory
<WeThePeople> sweeeeeettt
<WeThePeople> im gonna try it
<gordonjcp> rion: oh, I just thought
<gordonjcp> rion: you might not be able to mount the windows partition, because it's already mounted, because it contains the filesystem image for Linux
<gordonjcp> rion: mounting the windows filesystem on top of a wubi filesystem will make it go all Inception on you
<mariusz111111111> how to configure vpn connection ??
<gordonjcp> nn all
<rion> haha okay that would make a lot of sense. so basically i gotta start over?
<almoxarife> the win file system is mounted on a wubi install
<rion> it is mounted, i just can't see it in my file browser
<almoxarife> and it is as dangerous to muck about it as it is within win
<almoxarife> rion: in terminal , 'locate windows' , should point to a folder
<WeThePeople> goedonjcp, it goes like this grep| words  <or>  grep | words  ??
<WeThePeople> gordonjcp, ^^^
<rion> @almoxarife okay now it just scrolled through a million lines of code
<ActionParsnip> rion: run:  ln -s /host ~/Windows
<ActionParsnip> rion: makes life easier
<gordonjcp> WeThePeople: where are you getting the pipe from?
<gordonjcp> WeThePeople: I don't know what you're trying to do
<gordonjcp> also, it's 2:15am and I'm off to bed
<almoxarife> rion: no code, locations maybe
<rion> nothing happened
<WeThePeople> gordonjcp, ok so i dont need the pipe
<ActionParsnip> rion: you can now open your home folder in the file browser (called nautilus) and see the link.
<gordonjcp> not unless you're sending the output of grep somewhere
<ActionParsnip> rion: the command doesn't output anything
<cakeboss> Hey guys. Does anyone know how I can install pygtk2 and pygtk2-libglade?
<ActionParsnip> rion: this mounting of the host NTFS partition (imho) is the ONLY good thing about wubi
<rion> still can't see it
<rion> sorry if im being really annoying about this hha
<ActionParsnip> rion: so when you open your home folder, with Pictures, Downloads etc, you don't see a folder called 'Windows'?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: wubi is good, say it
<WeThePeople> gordonjcp, i would like to find 'start main content columns' in all the files in a dir without having to look through them manually
<rion> awwwwww sheeeit eureka
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: NEVER!
<rion> thank you good sirs
<ActionParsnip> rion: so you can see it.
<thiebaude> lol
<almoxarife> another satisfied customer,  i wonder if he knows he can trash win from the wubi side?
<daftykins> WUBI loves to break things
<daftykins> it should totally be abandoned
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: replace 'things' with 'itself'
<almoxarife> wubi is good, wubi makes men out of windoz users
<almoxarife> and women
<daftykins> err no
<ActionParsnip> its fine to test for maybe a week or so, but long term its garbage
<cakeboss> Can anyone tell me why pygtk2 and pygtk2-libglade aren't showing up in the repositories?
<daftykins> what it does is bring people in here with problems that are impossible to fix XD
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, agree
<cakeboss> ?
<Stanley00> !info pygtk2 | cakeboss
<ubottu> cakeboss: Package pygtk2 does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: had a user a while back with 'import' data and no backup held in a wubi install
<daftykins> lol
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: we got there, but god it took an age to get there
<daftykins> so it was locked in a prison? :D
<Stanley00> cakeboss: python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-3 (quantal), package size 805 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<daftykins> ugh, did you have to mount the image files in Windows, or vice versa?
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: mount ntfs, loop mount wubi, alll explained via text.
<daftykins> nasty
<almoxarife> daftykins: i only found two issues that were particular to wubi/win, 1. losing grub after a kernel update (its fixable from the win side, stupid easy fix at that) 2. the file(partition) for ubutun turning into swiss cheese, not so easy, one has to repair the ntfs file sys first, and hope that did not cripple the wubi(ubuntu partition) :)
<cakeboss> Stanley00: hm?
<daftykins> user was obviously quite above average for the likes we get?
<Stanley00> cakeboss: you can use python-gtk2, pygtk2 does not exist in ubuntu.
<newzi> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: slightly above but willing to try so terminal a-go-go
<daftykins> almoxarife: i just don't see an advantage over resizing the NTFS
<cakeboss> Stanley00: thanks
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: i salute your effort and success good sir :)
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: you'll get one at some point?
<ActionParsnip> :)
<daftykins> lmao
<newzi> !upstart | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: once i hear WUBI i tend to imagine hanging myself in my mind
<daftykins> then i do the IRC equivalent of hide
<daftykins> !tcf | newzi
<plustax> quick question. im on 12.10. How do I access my laptop specs section? Like processor speed and ram available etc etc similar to right clicking and properties on windows
<daftykins> newzi: not sure why you referred to me there
<FRodrigues> I'm trying to compile kdevplatform but it's giving me an error: QWebView: No such file or directory
<newzi> daftykins: Sorry wrong button
<red_raven> Quick question. I was upgrading to 12.04 on my laptop (dual boots win7) and I had to shut it down during the unpacking stage. When I go into Ubuntu now a lot of stuff is messed up, but I think I can still get to a terminal via a keyboard shortcut. I can also get to the recovery mode in GRUB. What's the best way to go about fixing this?
<Ry`> is there a particular desktop that's above and beyond these days? I have a few options; edubuntu, ubuntu desktop, xubuntu, kubuntu...
<daftykins> plustax: you can get a bit with a program called lshw-gtk
<almoxarife> daftykins: not everyone understands 'create a partition'
<plustax> daftykins, theres no other way to check whats in my computer natively?
<kriskropd> Can someone help me? I have this Audio card inside an ubuntu 12.10 desktop. The audio doesn't work and on random boots when it does it only comes out the right stereo side - no this is not a simple "is your audio mute" problem
<daftykins> almoxarife: that's probably why the installer just has an automagic option
<kriskropd> the card is http://pastebin.com/Hm79Jync
<Ry`> oh, and lubuntu
<daftykins> plustax: that program kinda is native once it's installed via APT ;) there's an 'about ubuntu' one that says processor + RAM too. what are you *actually* wanting to know?
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<daftykins> red_raven: try using APT to install 'ubuntu-desktop' that should finish the install off by pulling from network, possibly
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | red_raven try this
<ubottu> red_raven try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<shooyaaa> I have the problm before,My case is I uninstalled the alsa driver,but after reinstall it works
<kriskropd> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/EYthMYPM
<almoxarife> daftykins: in terminal, first install a small utility, 'sudo apt-get install alsa-mixer' , then run the util, 'alsamixer' , and look for anything showing 'mm', that would be 'mute' , you want to un-mute the 'outputs' see if that helps
<digadvan> hello.. I need a DNS - Bind expert. I'm trying to setup a slave DNS server using Bind9. I have been unsuccessful in getting this to work. Any guidance would greatly appreciated.
<daftykins> almoxarife: tab complete fail? :)
<almoxarife> !alsamixer
<red_raven> Daftykins: thx, I'll try it when I get time.
<daftykins> red_raven: np, easiest might be to nuke and reinstall though :S
<almoxarife> daftykins: what?
<almoxarife> daftykins: got it
<red_raven> I was thinking that to, but I need to be careful with my HDD b/c win7 is there to and I need it... A lot.
<digadvan> hello.. I need a DNS - Bind expert. I'm trying to setup a slave DNS server using Bind9. I have been unsuccessful in getting this to work. Any guidance would greatly appreciated.
<daftykins> !repeat | digadvan
<ubottu> digadvan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> digadvan: it's pretty simple to get a basic config going. google some guides?
<almoxarife> daftykins: that simple?
<digadvan> I did google some guides. do the zone files get automatically replicated to slave server?
<red_raven> Ubotto: not sure what that does. It sounds like you're talking about a server.
<almoxarife> digadvan: there is a channel dedicated to bind on freenode, #bind
<digadvan> thanks
<topper4125> Anyone have an opinion on the best iPod software on Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> i didnt find bind simple at all, bind lingo is pretty intimidating
<j35t3r> neat, got BitchX rollimg  a PIC on a 2" matrix lcd. lol typing ascii hex is not fast
<j35t3r>  /whois j35t3r
<ActionParsnip> topper4125: buy a hammer, write ubuntu on it them smash the ipod
<nikolam> every time I set up LAN (12.10) with fixed IPv4 address, I get wireless internet connection not working anymore
<ActionParsnip> topper4125: i hear rhythmnbox and banshee can manage them some
<nikolam> same on installed 12.10 and on live dvd 12.04
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: how did you set the IP?
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, there is HAMMER File system, supporting snapshots, etc on DragonflyBSD, BTW
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, in GUI
<nikolam> edit connections
<j35t3r> nice love bsd
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: with network manager>
<nikolam> network connections
<Roey> hey all, I have my SPDIF OUT channel connected to my stereo system.  Why is it that when my stereo is muted, the SPDIF channel automatically gets muted after a while?  It didn't used to do this (I am on Ubuntu 12.10, and this started after I upgraded from 12.04)
<j35t3r> can somebody ctcp me with version. ported a mix of code anh hw.
<kriskropd> Can someone help me? I have this Audio card inside an ubuntu 12.10 desktop. The audio doesn't work and on random boots when it does it only comes out the right stereo side - no this is not a simple "is your audio mute" problem (hhttp://pastebin.com/Hm79Jync
<_cyber> ciao
<ccc> hello
<j35t3r> thx...got to put that on a device with http ;]
<ccc> can someone reccomend a free PCAnywhere program i can download for Ubuntu
<ccc> that also has a windows port
<randomuser15> ccc like vnc?
<ccc> i want to remotely connecto my ubuntu box from a windows 7
<randomuser15> ya, you could use vnc
<daftykins> ccc: VNS as randomuser15 says
<daftykins> *VNC
<kriskropd> ccc there is vnc, rdp, and nx - take your pick
<almoxarife> kriskropd:  Capabilities: <access denied> <-- from your paste, user is not allowed access to it?
<rocky> hi i am trying to rest my password i type passwd and it asks twice for password and i get error -passwd: authenication token manipilation error
<rocky> can anyone help
<kriskropd> almoxarife: how would i make sure user can access it?
<almoxarife> ccc: 'teamviewer'
<rocky> crimsonmane_ been super helpful
<ccc> do you mean TightVNC?
<randomuser15> ccc that would work 2
<kriskropd> rocky: did you run 'sudo passwd username' ?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, do pipes go after and before grep??
<rocky> i am at root@ubuntu
<rocky> but i do not remember my root passwored
<almoxarife> kriskropd: that output was from what command?
<kriskropd> rocky: how? ubuntu has root disabled
<randomuser15> sudo su?
<kriskropd> almoxarife: lspci -v, i can run it again as super user
<almoxarife> kriskropd: i am going to run it on this end, let me see if user gets the same result
<kriskropd> almoxarife: there is also this mess of my setup if you want it http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5ecc85b72f9d7c71ca07f4be44f0563be5a39b59
<kriskropd> almoxarife: Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 1
<rocky> i trying reset password
<ccc> what is the keyboard shortcut to pen a terminal
<almoxarife> kriskropd: same response here, nevermind my comment
<randomuser15> rocky reboot and goto recovery mode.
<kriskropd> ccc ctrl+Alt+t
<kriskropd> almoxarife: its oaky, it may be worth knowing
<kriskropd> okay*
<randomuser15> rocky from there pick root terminal?? or root shell?
<timbishjr> hello. Newb here. How does this all work?
<rocky> im at root@ubuntu
<almoxarife> kriskropd: you have two audio cards?
<randomuser15> rocky what happens when you passwd root?
<rocky> i type passwd and it asks enter new UNix password
<ActionParsnip> rocky: seting a root password isn't required or supported
<ActionParsnip> rocky: just use the user you setup at install and use sudo, you'll have an easier time
<rocky> well i do know how to change permissions as i forgot my root password
<ActionParsnip> rocky: there isn't one
<rocky> k will try
<ActionParsnip> rocky: the account is disabled in a default install too
<randomuser15> rocky did you set a password for root?
<kriskropd> almoxarife: three technically, the mobo embeeded one burnt out or something awhile back, the ati 5700 hd radeon video card has hdmi out, and then i have that VIA pci sound card thats worked fine in windows and occasionally (very randomly) in linux
<ActionParsnip> rocky: the sooner you forget root, the easier you will find tings
<randomuser15> :)
<rocky> k i rebootin the comp
<j35t3r> rocky wh4t ver of MS u on
<rocky> 12.10
<ccc> do you guys now an alternate link for this sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<ccc> it wont work
<randomuser15> vnc is already installed.
<ActionParsnip> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6.2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 762 kB, installed size 1630 kB
<ActionParsnip> ccc: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<blocky> what package do I need to install to get windows file sharing working?
<ccc> no
<ccc> im running a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> blocky: install samba
<randomuser15> blocky samba
<ActionParsnip> ccc: then that's why
<blocky> its already installed
<ccc> how do i run it
<ActionParsnip> blocky: then use nautilus to share folders
<ActionParsnip> ccc: use software centre
<rocky> is there a way to tell who admin is
<blocky> oh hmm i think it is working
<blocky> im not seeing any files because nautilus mounts ntfs filesystems as root by default, doesn't it
<Nice> hi
<kriskropd> rocky: sudo cat /etc/group | grep sudo
<almoxarife> kriskropd: install 'pavucontrol' run it, it allows for mutiple card control, thats how i used to manage the HTC with multiple cards
<ActionParsnip> blocky: oh, sharing ntfs via samba gets messy
<blocky> whats the best way to share it?
<TheLordOfTime> not sharing NTFS first off.
<almoxarife> blocky: share via 'sftp'
<blocky> this is for streaming media
<ActionParsnip> blocky: you can add the NTFS in /etc/fstab and set different mount options, may help
<kriskropd> almoxarife: this is so weird, im playing a file in vlc with pavucontrol open, and its showing the meter under my sound card moving, its detecting audio output but its not outputting any audio :(
<randomuser15> almoxarife that would require install ssh in windows :(
<almoxarife> randomuser15: and?
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: is the system a laptop?
<blocky> almoxarife: I'm trying to stream hd video to xbmc
<kriskropd> ActionParsnip: no, it's a custom built machine circa 2009
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: using normal speakers?
<Evil_Eric> dosent the 32 bit edition come with pea already activated?
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels unmuted and cranked?
<almoxarife> blocky: stream to xbmc? or from?
<kriskropd> ActionParsnip: normal as in 2 stream stereo, sure
<kriskropd> ActionParsnip: yes
<JamesNZ> Evil_Eric: yes I think so.
<Evil_Eric> thanks
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: has it worked under Linux before?
<blocky> almoxarife: to
<almoxarife> blocky: use ntfs then
<ActionParsnip> blocky: if you add the mount option:  uid=1000   it may help but sharing NTFS is very messy
<kriskropd> ActionParsnip: it worked twice with both side outputting correctly, maybe a dozen times where only output would come through the right output on stereo, and then every other time: no
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: wait 10 seconds and reboot
<almoxarife> blocky: xbmc is on the ubuntu?
<blocky> no, xbmc is windows
<kriskropd> ive done that before but im fine with a reboot on the machine
<blocky> content is on linux
<almoxarife> blocky: setup a ntfs server on the linux?
<blocky> to play videos?
<almoxarife> blocky: to server vid to xbmc on the win
<ActionParsnip> blocky: does the USB device get used in Windows systems?
<blocky> hmm?
<zoneout83> <-- Still working on wireless card wusb100 I just compiled my own driver rt2870.dat I think is the file or at least I ran make on the directory I got from a DLink site and I don't know what to do from here.
<edoedo> I am new
<ccc_> how do I get an app that is jammed up in the Ubuntu Software center progress button out
<almoxarife> blocky: seems to me that of you had an instance of xbmc on the ubuntu set to serve via upnp, then you could get same result, on the win side you would be looking for a upnp server
<JamesNZ> ccc_: You mean stop the software center from finishing a job?
<ccc_> i was installing wine and it got stuck on applyung changes
<edoedo> I lost my Pidgin internet messenger , how do I find it?
<ccc_> the install bar is stuck half way
<JamesNZ> edoedo: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<edoedo> What is sudo?
<kriskropd> kay ive rebooted the machine, right now its doing the "only right side works" thing
<JamesNZ> ccc_: Maybe try from terminal?
<kriskropd> almoxarife: ActionParsnip  ^^
<edoedo> I am new to Ubuntu and it seems doing better than windows 7
<JamesNZ> edoedo: It's a command to run in the terminal, it gives you root priveleges for a particular job.
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: depends on needs ;)
<almoxarife> kriskropd: could it be hardware related? tried using earbuds?
<kriskropd> almoxarife: ActionParsnip  actually it smore like the left side is incredibly faint compared to the right
<wyclif> Happy Thanksgiving everybody
<kriskropd> almoxarife: actually i was curious of that, just now i tried a different set of headphones and its the same results
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: if you ALT+TAB do you get it?
<edoedo> I found it , yay!!!
<edoedo> Thanks folks!
<timbishjr> How do you find cool channels and such?
<almoxarife> timbishjr: this one not cool enough?
<Evil_Eric> timbishjr type this /list
<kriskropd> almoxarife: ActionParsnip weird, if i turn off stereo volume lock and individually adjust the stereo volumes, turning up the left volume just raises the right stereo volume
<almoxarife> this /list
<timbishjr> :D I guess I'm just looking for someone to walk me through this process. I'm not sure what all the terminology and such means.
<almoxarife> ?
<ActionParsnip> !alis | timbishjr
<ubottu> timbishjr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<almoxarife> kriskropd: you set to mono somehow?
<edoedo> Can you tell me what should I learn or how should I learn more from Ubuntu?
<kriskropd> almoxarife: i think thats what its doing, but its monoing to the right side and not spreading it to both output channels, or very very incredibly faintly to the left
<timbishjr> so how do you find chat rooms based around, say, Glee or other such interests?
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: I'd just use th OS for now, get used to it a little
<ActionParsnip> timbishjr: the alis command helps
<kriskropd>  also, rebooting, i think i managed to crash pule audio somehow O.o
<kriskropd> pulse*
<almoxarife> timbishjr: this is not the place to ask
<timbishjr> what is the place>
<almoxarife> timbishjr: no idea
<edoedo> To ActionParsnip: where can I learn more LInux words like ... gurb , glee or something that I have never seen it before.
<timbishjr> alrighty then
<JamesNZ> timbishjr: Google ;D
<almoxarife> glee :)
<xangua> linux glee¿ o_O
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: maybe in #glee
<almoxarife> i am old, i can tell
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: not aware of any glee channels
<edoedo> Okayh
<edoedo> I mean okay
<almoxarife> !help glee
<edoedo> One more thing....
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: i'm the same. my girlfriend watches it
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: sup?
<edoedo> I have hard time to connect or join Puppy Linux .... when reboot it then it won't do more when I returned it. Why is that?
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: if you connect to irc.geekshed.net:6667 there is #glee there
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: type:   /join #puppylinux     and you will join the channel
<edoedo> ActionParsnip: do you mean when I reboot then type it ?
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: no need to reboot
<edoedo> Okay Where do Go to /join #pupplylinux
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: where you just typed that, type the join command
<timbishjr> msg list
<edoedo> wow
<edoedo> Thanks , ActionParsnip
<kriskropd> almoxarife: ActionParsnip so i rebooted it again, and his time it doesnt pavucontrol doesnt even see my via sound card, it's replace it with "dummy"
<edoedo> I think they are closed
<edoedo> I will have to come back another time.
<almoxarife> kriskropd: can you bypass audio output devices via bios?
<kriskropd> almoxarife: maybe, ill see about that
<davidmriverog> saludos todos los ubunteros
<kriskropd> almoxarife: there is an option to re-assign pci1 and pci2 IRQ, but nothing directly about audio device priority :(
<kriskropd> almoxarife: hm, im concerned about why its calling it a "dummy output" now :( i hope the sound card didn't JUST die
<kriskropd> lspci -v still sees the card, but pavucontrol does not
<ggenio> http://192.168.2.3:8080/HiWellcome
<chick3n> when i open fstab in nano it says converted from mac format
<chick3n> why?
<zoneout83> So I have this issue with my wireless nic, every time I download anything big it freezes up on me. Anyone?
<kriskropd> almoxarife: yeah, it snot showing up at all in any gui sound control anymore, not even alsamixer, i think the card just died - which might explain the odd behavior but not why it died)
<ActionParsnip> zoneout83: what wifi chip is it?
<gilles> hello, Im trying to change my log in password on ubuntu 10.04, i went into about me in system..trying to change it, but when i hit apply it freezes and doesnt change anymore.. any other ideas please?
<zoneout83> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1737:0070 Linksys WUSB100 v1 RangePlus Wireless Network Adapter [Ralink RT2870]
<ggenio> dooma09: Hi, http://192.168.2.3:8080/HiWellcome
<zoneout83> ActionParsnip, up
<kriskropd> almoxarife: i now its back -_- no audio though - this is what bothers me about linux, inconsistent drivers
<zoneout83> modprobe -l
<zoneout83> oops
<kriskropd> gilles: can you run 'sudo passwd username' and change the password that way?
<lollko> gn
<gilles> kriskropd: the exact command please?
<kriskropd> giles that is the exact command, replace username with the actual name of the account you are trying to change. ex. 'sudo passwd kriskropd'
<kriskropd> gilles: *
<gilles> i think i got it
<lahwran> how do I tell what version of fglrx I have installed? and once I know, how would I go from there to the experimental drivers that steam needs to run?
<ActionParsnip> zoneout83: are you in Europe?
<almoxarife> lahwran: has someone set the drivers up on a ppa?
<lahwran> almoxarife: I don't know, which is why I'm asking
<lahwran> google is bringing up news sites
<zoneout83> ActionParsnip, No I'm in the US, Ohio, near toledo if your interested
<almoxarife> lahwran: so you would like to have someome research that for you?
<ActionParsnip> zoneout83: not finding any module options
<ActionParsnip> zoneout83: Does it use rt2870sta module?
<lahwran> I'd like someone who has already done it to share their existing findings with me, or I'd like someone who hasn't done it to help me do it since as I just said my attempt did not go as planned
<zoneout83> I found a driver for an rt2870 but I'm not sure what to do with it
<zoneout83> looks like it
<chick3n> why would my files be in mac format on my server?
<chick3n> its a brand new install of 12.04 server
<zoneout83> I have gotten as far as downloading the firmware and making the driver
<zoneout83> but make install seems to toss some errors? mayhap I shouldn't be doing make install
<almoxarife> lahwran: i am willing to help, you google it though, tag the drivers to a ppa and give me the link
<zoneout83> ActionParsnip, sorry i keep forgetting to put your name in my replies I have 3 up
<kriskropd> almoxarife: haha, so it turns out my card IS in fact producing audio when ive said it wasn't producing output, its just so incredibly low that i've max amplified the sound on alsamixer and boosted the output with a guitar amplifier XD
<almoxarife> kriskropd: give it up, the card or worse is trashed
<almoxarife> boosted via guitar amp :)
<zoneout83> ActionParsnip, did you see where I posted I have the problem of when I download stuff watch youtube or even try to update (which I did tediously) I get disconnected unless when it hangs i disconnect then reconnect?
<kriskropd> almoxarife: yeah, i think its dieing, idk why ubuntu did it but this is what i imagine an IC dieing would be like
<zoneout83> ActionParsnip, right now it has the rt2800 driver in
<zoneout83> ActionParsnip, not sure where I got that info anymore though
<almoxarife> kriskropd: i dont think linux killed kenny
<timbishjr> hello
<zoneout83> LOL @ almoxarife
<kriskropd> almoxarife: maybe not, but it was alone in the forest with it when it happened
<almoxarife> kriskropd: :)
<almoxarife> kriskropd: you got a win install disk? xp?
<ActionParsnip> zoneout83: let me have a sniff around
<kriskropd> almoxarife: somewhere around here probably, id need to make a new partition to install it tho
<ActionParsnip> zoneout83: did you blacklist rt2800pci ?
<almoxarife> kriskropd: i was thinking more along the lines of vbox, but i dont know that sound would be created by the card, so nevermind that
<ActionParsnip> zoneout83: actually try this
<ActionParsnip> zoneout83: echo "options rt2800usb nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800usb.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> zoneout83: reboot to test
<lahwran> almoxarife: so it looks like I have fglrx-updates installed, but I'm supposed to install fglrx-experimental-something
<lahwran> almoxarife: I don't see that when I apt-cache search fglrx
<kriskropd> almoxarife: ive already got at least 1 winxp and 1 win7 vbox, but idk how i would directly control the pci audio card through vbox
<zoneout83> ActionParsnip, I still her I was trying something I found.. let me show you see what you think
<almoxarife> lahwran: where would the 'experimental' come from?
<lahwran> almoxarife: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<zoneout83> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ralink_RT2870
<almoxarife> lahwran: In 12.04, launch the Additional Hardware Drivers dialog from System Settings. In 12.10, launch Software Properties, then click on the Additional Drivers tab in the Software Sources menu. <-- did you follow those directions?
<kriskropd> almoxarife: im actually giving up for now, thanks for your help though
<lahwran> almoxarife: I did, and I only see fglrx and fglrx-updates
<kriskropd> almoxarife: i'll probably try a dual boot windows and play with it a lil more, but my priority plan is to buy a new sound card
<zoneout83> ActionParsnip, what do I do to fix it if it doesn't work I'm on the said computer and this is my only connection right now lol
<almoxarife> lahwran: Download the Steam Client. <-- did you do that part? it may be in the package?
<FRodrigues> how can I set Environment variables automatically?
<lahwran> almoxarife: do you intend to be helpful with this, or are you just going to insult me?
<ActionParsnip> zoneout83: then delete the file the command makes and re-reboot
<almoxarife> lahwran: the first, the latter insults me too
<ActionParsnip> FRodrigues: you can set them in ~/.bashrc
<almoxarife> lahwran: i dont know jack about steam or ati drivers, so its a matter of finding the 'experimental' drivers
<FRodrigues> ActionParsnip, in the end?
<lahwran> almoxarife: okay, look, this is what I did: I installed fglrx-updates, then downloaded steam and tf2. I tried to run it and it complained about the driver missing extensions. I happen to have already read about there being an experimental driver, so I assumed that the problem was that I need said experimental driver. however, I don't see it in the repos, despiet that the wiki page claims it should be in the 12.04 default repos
<zoneout83> ActionParsnip, I'm somewhat new which file the conf or the dev/null
<zoneout83> ActionParsnip, new to linux that is
<zoneout83> guess I'll be back worse case I have to go to a friends or move my entire compute to my bedroom next to my router until I fix it lol
<edoedo> Hello, I have a question
<zoneout83> edoedo, usually that's anoying just ask your question lol
<almoxarife> !info fglrx-installer-experimental
<ubottu> Package fglrx-installer-experimental does not exist in quantal
<edoedo> Whatever I put the program on it then how can I clean up my history?
<lahwran> almoxarife: found it, it was in the partner repo
<edoedo> SOrry zoneout83
<DaemonicApathy> zoneout83: delete /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800usb.conf he means
<edoedo> lol
<zoneout83> DaemonicApathy, thanks, and edoedo I'm not an op but it's in the rules somewhere
<DaemonicApathy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<almoxarife> lahwran: :)
<kriskropd> edoedo: do you mean your web browsing history or file browsing history or... ?
<edoedo> Yes, Kriskropd
<edoedo> browsing
<redlance> Evening everyone, and Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans.  I'm sure this is an easy one, but I can't figure out the right words to get an answer from Google.  On Ubuntu 12.04, how do I make it so that when I insert a video CD, it launches handbrake instead of movie player?
<kriskropd> edoedo: edoedo in your web browser, hit these keys "ctrl+alt+del" and it will bring up your janitorial options
<kriskropd> edoedo: im sry, ctrl+shift+del
<kriskropd> dont hit ctrl+Alt+Delt :)
<almoxarife> kriskropd: bad man
<DaemonicApathy> redlance: System Settings > Details > Removable Media
<kriskropd> honest mistake, im tired >_<
<edoedo> Thanks
<redlance> DaemonicApathy, Thanks!
<DaemonicApathy> Any time, redlance.
<red_raven> I botched an update and a lot of things are skewed up. How do I open terminal from within nautilus? I'm just looking for its executable so I can run apt-get install Ubuntu desktop and retry the update that way.
<DaemonicApathy> red_raven: Ctrl+Alt+T no longer works?
<kriskropd> red_raven: if that hotkey doesn't work, you can hit alt+f2 and type either 'gnome-terminal' or if you lack that program type 'xterm'
<edoedo> Okay after I done my ctrl+shift+del then what?
<DaemonicApathy> What is Alt+F2 by default?
<red_raven> Unfortunately not. Things are really screwed up. Even the graphics for the login screen were pretty.....wrong.
<ActionParsnip> red_raven: just press CTRL+ALT+T and you get a terminal
<kriskropd> edoedo: it should bring up a lil menu box with options to clean your history and cache and cookies or bookmarks and etc, select which ones you want to remove
<DaemonicApathy> red_raven: create an executable text file that says "gnome-terminal" without quotes, if nothing else works.
<edoedo> If I hit ... ctrl+shift+del then all the history is gone, correct?
<ActionParsnip> DaemonicApathy: ALT+F2 opens dialogue similar to the the run dialogue in windows
<kriskropd> ActionParsnip: I think that only works in unity and gnome
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: in web browsers, yes
<kriskropd> ActionParsnip: the hotkey i meant
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: which shortcut?
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, right...Unity...>_>
<edoedo> just at one a time then it gone for good?
<red_raven> What do I put as the file type?
<FRodrigues> is there some program that allow me to do simple things like copy or open with sudo in nautillus?
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: yes it wil clean what you say
<red_raven> Alt f2 isn't working.
<edoedo> Okay one more --- where can I learn all the information about all those stuff like ctrl or del or alt or much more?
<kriskropd> edoedo: some borwsers offer you to select how far back to erase, you can select everything or just the last hour or whatever
<Th3Pun15h3r> no just run a terminal and sudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> FRodrigues: you can use nautilus scripts for that
<edoedo> Okay
<ActionParsnip> Th3Pun15h3r: gksudo for GUI apps
<DaemonicApathy> red_raven: Right click, new text file, open, type "gnome-terminal" without quotes, right click, properties, permissions, execute as program checked, close properties, double click on file, run
<edoedo> what about whole day?
<kriskropd> edoedo: ehm, i learn my hotkeys slowly over a lot of time... i suppose you can google "hotkeys for 'program name'"
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: some browsers (like chrome/ium) have lengths of time you can delete)
<jubei> guys how can I stop lightdm during graphical install
<kriskropd> edoedo: if you hit ctrl+shift+del you will see all your options, it variesa ccording to browsers
<DaemonicApathy> red_raven: I forgot "save and close" between typing gnome-terminal and right clicking.
<kriskropd> varies*
<ActionParsnip> FRodrigues: just run:  gksudo nautilus    and you'll be ok
<jubei> i do "service lightdm stop" but it says already stopped, yet if I do ctrl-F7 lightDM is still running
<edoedo> Okay thanks
<FRodrigues> ok
<jubei> Alt-F7 even
<almoxarife> edoedo: kriskropd, then there is 'bleachbit' , does it all without all the guessing work
<FRodrigues> ActionParsnip, ok thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> FRodrigues: keeps its use to a minimum :)
<FRodrigues> of course
<kriskropd> red_raven: can you hit ctrl+alt+f2 ? that will send you to a runtime level, you can log in through here and run you upgrade like this if worse comes to worse
<edoedo> bleachbit?
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: its a temp file cleaner, like ccleaner in windows
<almoxarife> edoedo: yes, a package that can be installed
<kriskropd> edoedo: its an application available in aptitude
<kriskropd> !bleachbit
<edoedo> Oh okay
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: use it carefully, you may remove settings you want and avoid settings that say it will take a long time
<kriskropd> *ubotto fails me*
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: you can make factoids if you wishj
<edoedo> Okay, I am learning
<almoxarife> kriskropd: it knows you killed the card
<kriskropd> :(
<DaemonicApathy> !info bleachbit | kriskropd
<ubottu> kriskropd: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (quantal), package size 335 kB, installed size 1794 kB
<edoedo> the more I play with it the more I learn
<edoedo> brb
<kriskropd> ah, ty DaemonicApathy , wrong syntax
<DaemonicApathy> np
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: you can suggest factoids and if they are deemed good, they will be add to ubottu's brain and she will reply with your text
<almoxarife> !info fslint
<ubottu> fslint (source: fslint): Utility collection to find and fix common errors in file storage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.42-2 (quantal), package size 125 kB, installed size 746 kB
<DaemonicApathy> You can also message ubottu in private, to avoid spamming chat rooms too much.
<almoxarife> DaemonicApathy: or hangout in #ubuntu-bot
<lcabreza2> hi, need some help here. Why is it that i don't have /var/log/messages, user.log debug and other importan logs. I'm using 12.04?how do i fix this ? do i just create a file?
<almoxarife> bots?
<DaemonicApathy> almoxarife: That's new to me, thanks. :-)
<almoxarife> #ubuntu-bots
<lcabreza2> hi, need some help here. Why is it that i don't have /var/log/messages, user.log debug and other importan logs. I'm using 12.04?how do i fix this ? do i just create a file?
<almoxarife> ice799: messages=syslog in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lcabreza2:try /var/log/syslog
<lcabreza2> lotuspsychje: i have that ? did they rename it to that instead of messages ?
<lotuspsychje> lcabreza2:all important logs are mostly in syslog..what excactly you want to find?
<almoxarife> lcabreza2: no, its not renamed, its been syslog, opensuse uses 'messages' for one
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | lcabreza2
<ubottu> lcabreza2: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (quantal), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<kriskropd> almoxarife: RHEL uses /var/log/messages to though, so its probably more common than syslog
<lotuspsychje> lcabreza2: try a colortail -f /var.log/syslog for logs in realtime
<lotuspsychje> /var/log
<lotuspsychje> handy little package
<almoxarife> kriskropd: i would say the more common is the more used, what you want to bet that there are more ubuntu users these days than ?????
<lotuspsychje> !zeitgeist > lotuspsychje
<kriskropd> almoxarife: lol thats my argument to the RHEL preachers
<swex> hey anybody have permanent disk io?
<swex> I've got jdb2 writing every couple seconds..
<swex> that's terrible
<red_raven> Ok I was able to make a text file but the terminal window is black so I can't see what I'm doing. It looks like I can open a text file as a terminal command instead of an executable. What command should I use exactly?
<kriskropd> but RHEL is where the certs and professors teachnig nix are at, so you have more scholarly admins that think its /var/log/messages
<swex> I don't find actual bug for this issue, I mean I found alot of threads with this problem but no solution...
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: users or systems ;)
<lotuspsychje> !info iotop | swex
<ubottu> swex: iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4 (quantal), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lcabreza2> almoxarife|lotuspsychje : http://pastebin.houston.hp.com/pastebin.php?show=13499 this is what i use to have
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: you can be ubuntu certified....
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: users i would say, but then it takes a sys to have a user
<swex> !info iotop
<swex> ))
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: you need LPI 101 and 102 first, but it is a thing
<kriskropd> ActionParsnip: i know you can, but im always seeing RHEL certs in the job descriptions, not ubuntu :/
<red_raven> Sorry, the command I need is the one that will upgrade ubuntu to 12.04 therefore overwriting the current messed up version.
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: true but few admins work on many many servers
<swex> lotuspsychje: so what? I used it to understand whos writing...
<swex> I'd like to know how to fix that
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: both are good certs to have if you want to manage Linux boxes
<kriskropd> no doubt :) ubuntu is the direction its all going afterall
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: the differences are subtle but need accommodating :)
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: my point is that syslogs have more audience now, well, they have machines they are running on, not sure the audience has caught on
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: Wikipedia uses it on its servers
<kriskropd> i tell all the RHEL students to learn ubuntu server in their spare time
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: why not both, or all 3 :D
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: I'd run a syslog server and have all servers log to that
<lcabreza2> kriskropd: when you learn to convinient on a debian enviroment ..you will never look back on RHEL ..
<lotuspsychje> !details | swex
<ubottu> swex: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: or a few, for redundancy
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:tnx again for feedindicator, working flawless rss spams to my desktop :p
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: glad you like :)
<swex> lotuspsychje: I've got problem with my disk io, ext4 journal writing something to disk every 3-5 seconds
<swex> lotuspsychje: I'm using kubuntu 12.10
<lotuspsychje> swex:ok, many google pages shows this problem holdon
<swex> lotuspsychje: I know, I asked google before write here))
<lotuspsychje> swex:can you tell us what HD brand (sata? raid? etc)
<swex> lotuspsychje: but I didn't find any solution
<ActionParsnip> swex: are there bugs reported?
<kriskropd> swex jbd2? i see it too, writing every couple seconds
<swex> ActionParsnip: I found bug like that, more than 100 people affected, but no solution
<swex> and ubuntu version was 10.04
<lotuspsychje> swex:what hd brand pls
<swex> lotuspsychje: Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 Device Model:     ST3750330AS
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<red_raven> I'll using the "fix broken packages" option in recovery mode revert a botched upgrade to its original state?
<red_raven> *will. Stupid autocorrect.
<swex> lotuspsychje: how can it help? thats file system problem
<ActionParsnip> red_raven: there is a command list in the ubuntu docs
<swex> lotuspsychje: there is nothing about HDD brand in that problem
<lonely_leaf> what?
<edoedo> What is gedit stand for?
 * almoxarife see's writes every 3-5 seconds too, bet they would disappear if i disconnected from irc, better yet the whole of the internet
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: gnome-edit
<edoedo> You mean same as notebook, ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: or could be gnu-edit
<lcabreza2> edoedo: gnome editor
 * ActionParsnip prefers leafpad
<marrero> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<edoedo> leafpad , thanks brb
<Aaron> susu
<lotuspsychje> swex:im reading stuff about those drives best run on RAID, did you try installing ubuntu on another drive?
<swex> lotuspsychje: no I didn't but partition I have problem is my /home/ not /..
<lotuspsychje> swex:read this 'older' bug on jdb2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<swex> lotuspsychje: yep I was there
<swex> lotuspsychje: so you see, no solution, only old Undecided BUG...
<lotuspsychje> swex:im still reading, try ##hardware aswell with your question mate
<rocsteady> Guys: Do you know how to swich to a different desktop environment in ubntu 12:10?
<lotuspsychje> swex:can you tell us how your hd is connected? sata, raid?
<swex> lotuspsychje: thx for advice and share my problem
<lotuspsychje> rocsteady:install another one
<rocsteady> I did
<swex> lotuspsychje: just plain sata
<rocsteady> It used to be that you could then choose your de when you logged in
<lotuspsychje> rocsteady:wich one?
<rocsteady> When I was running 12.04
<kriskropd> rocsteady: you still can select your DE from the lightdm in 12.10
<rocsteady> xfce4
<kriskropd> rocsteady: its the lil icon in top right of the box you put your password in
<rocsteady> I don't want to bother my bf cause he's installing gentoo which is a lot harder than changing your de lol
<rocsteady> Basically, I'm changing it cause I'm creating linux containers and my uptime went up really high
<rocsteady> & so I'm thinking it is cause I'm running both unity and firefox with tons of tabs open from googling around a lot
<rocsteady> okay let me log out and try again ty
<lotuspsychje> swex:plz ask your question in ##hardware alot of interesting opinions
<fspkwon> in 10.04 my skydome and the top part of the cube doesnt show png's
<kriskropd> rocsteady: if you only installed 'xfce4' you'll find some stuff is missing probably, apt-get 'xubuntu-desktop' for the bigger package with xfce applications and such
<fspkwon> compiz---
<lotuspsychje> swex:you have bios set to IDE or AHCI?
<XRS1> how do you put music on an ipod?
<XRS1> im seeing it tell me to just drag and drop in the music player and thats not working
<lotuspsychje> !info libmobiledevice | XRS1
<ubottu> XRS1: Package libmobiledevice does not exist in quantal
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> XRS1:note sure if its still used, but i managed to drag n drop to ipad with this http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<xangua> XRS1: not the most friendly device...depends on what ubuntu version and iOS version are you using
<XRS1> libimobiledevice3 is already the latest versioon  (Ubuntu Studio 12.10 & iPod Nano 6th Gen)
<lotuspsychje> XRS1:what music player are you using?
<lotuspsychje> !info gtkpod
<XRS1> tried gtkpod and rhythmbox (maybe im just doing it wrong?)
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.2-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 318 kB, installed size 890 kB
<lotuspsychje> XRS1:did you try this package?
<XRS1> yes
<lotuspsychje> XRS1:maybe banshee can handle it?
<fspkwon> my favorite part of linux, an app for every function
<XRS1> gtkpod and rhythmbox see the ipod and browse inside it just fine. got the music erased off it. now i just cant figure out how to put new music on
<lotuspsychje> fspkwon: and even better, learning new cool packages every day :p
<fspkwon> see if rockbox will work if its an old ipod
<XRS1> its too new for rockbox
<fspkwon> and- random water spill downs =p love compiz
<fspkwon> i kiid you not , my water plugin RANDOMLY triggers and lines its way down the screen
<shark> i don't think compiz is good
<fspkwon> then goes away =p
<fspkwon> its nice for me, i get my desktops looking pretty
<XRS1> bits and peices are fine
<fspkwon> especially with the window decorations and reflection
<fspkwon> i have a red shadowy border with the reflection turned on
<fspkwon> looks nice =p , ubuntu gets me on wifi here so its good
<fspkwon> even better im using a iw2200bg which is shit anyway
<aaron> hey i have a question... how do you setup your email that i have from ubuntu.com?
<edoedo> seriously... what can the ' command' do for me?
<Joelixny> Hello, I'm having this weird issue in Ubuntu where beeps won't work even after I've loaded the module pcspkr. The strange this is that if I open pavucontrol or pavumeter the beeps will work ~5 seconds after I've closed it.
<lotuspsychje> swex:read this1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050525
<swex> lotuspsychje: what exactly? I don't use RAID
<edoedo> What can the 'command' do for you?
<lotuspsychje> swex:are you sure your sata cables connected correclty?
<ActionParsnip> edoedo: how do you mean?
<XRS1> okay the directions were wrong. gtkpod is working
<swex> lotuspsychje: no :) but who does?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | XRS1
<ubottu> XRS1: Glad you made it! :-)
<edoedo> You know like a blackboard to write it down what is this for ?
<lotuspsychje> swex: i would go test all things out, check bios for IDE to AHCI, check cables, set hd to external drive..try some stuff
<edoedo> I mean ' Terminal
<lotuspsychje> !bash | edoedo
<ubottu> edoedo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I'm trying to get printing from one Ubuntu box to another, and it seems to be blocked due to authentication.  It sees the printer but when I try to test print it asks for name/password, which I've given it.  I already set the printer up in CUPS and told it my user can print, and I used lpadmin -u allow:all, but it still prompts for username and password and won't print.  It prints fine from the machine the printer 
<fspkwon> the commandline will help you fix thing that are broken when you install new apps or update or fuck something up
<fspkwon> =p im an asshole
<fspkwon> other than that its used for everything too
<XRS1> or in my case, break things
<edoedo> OKay , what does it do ...?
<IdleOne> fspkwon: Please keep the language clean in here.
<fspkwon> oh sorry,
<fspkwon> basically it runs programs
<edoedo> !bash?
<ubottu> edoedo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:did you try to print from that http cups page?
<edoedo> Sorry ubottu I didn't mean to belittle you
<dj_segfault> On the machine with the printer?  Yes.
<edoedo> Oh boy I am not using this
<edoedo> BUt I can made it
<woody123> Hello
<edoedo> what is !bash stand for?
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:try the http cups page from the box you want to print send to the other box
<dj_segfault> lotuspsychje: All apps print fine on the computer the printer is hooked up to
<Joelixny>  !bash is a command to make the bot give help on bash to certain user, edoedo
<Joelixny> erm.. whoops.
<edoedo> pls forgive me if you don't understand my grammar because I am Deaf
<dj_segfault> lotuspsychje: You mean localhost:631 on the machine without the printer?
<woody123> I think I found a bug in wikipedia, anyone willing to investigate it with me?
<fspkwon> well bash is the text console your using when you run apps that are text based
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:yes
<edoedo> OKay
<fspkwon> think of it as ,,, an os inside of an os
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:did you setup samba aswell?
<Joelixny> Hello, I'm having this weird issue in Ubuntu where beeps won't work even after I've loaded the module pcspkr. The strange this is that if I open pavucontrol or pavumeter the beeps will work ~5 seconds after I've closed it.
<shark> hello, I'm Bill Gates here
<lotuspsychje> lol
<woody123> can I have some money?
<lotuspsychje> stay ontopic guys
<fspkwon> -harpoons shark-
<fspkwon> yes everybody destroy shark!
<fspkwon> thats on topic
<jason> hello people
<dj_segfault> lotuspsychje: When I try printing from cups on the second machine it still asks me for name/password and won't print
<topper4125> edoedo, the terminal can be used to do everything you do in your graphical enviroment (copy, paste, move, delete files,execute programs, update/install software) but instead of point and click, you type in the command manually. there are also SEVERAL other commands that only work in/through the terminal
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:did you setup samba? (both machines have ubuntu on?)
<Guest8983> samba?
<dj_segfault> lotuspsychje: Yes both machines are Ubuntu.  No I didn
<dj_segfault> didn't set up SAMBA, because I didn't think it was needed for this
<Guest8983> well then it is not a big deal
<Guest8983> ask that person who setup to remove it
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:what printer model?
<topper4125> edoedo, once you get used to the terminal, its not as scary as it looks... but it is powerful, and it assumes you know what you are doing... (unforgiving in some cases if you make a mistake)
<dj_segfault> lotuspsychje: I thought printing through CUPS was a completely separate protocol.  It's a Samsumg ML-2010 laser printer
<lotuspsychje> !cups | dj_segfault
<ubottu> dj_segfault: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lotuspsychje> maybe some info on there
<dj_segfault> lotuspsychje: OK.  But like I said the printer prints fine from the machine it's on.
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:are you root when trying to print to the other box?
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:seems like theres samsung software available too
<dj_segfault> lotuspsychje: No I'm not root at the time
<rocsteady> kriskropd: Makes sense. When I first opened up terminal in xfce4,the commands I was typing in didn't show up.
<rocsteady> I discovered that there is a bug filed on launchpad for it. I had to disable use colors from system theme.
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:try as root
 * rocsteady is not sure if this is related or not.
<Guest8983> what commands did you type in?
<rocsteady> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/980710?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980710 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "black font on black background in xfce terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rocsteady> ops
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<rocsteady> http://tinyurl.com/bqh9rcn --w/tinyurl
<huzoubahce> hello everyone
<Guest8983> PING!!
<matt865> hi
<Pad22> Need some help: 4 drive RAID-5... installed some updates today, after reboot it says I have a degraded array.  mdadm -D /dev/md0 lists one of my drives being "removed".  I checked all cables, OK.  I'm not sure what happened..... any ideas?
<shvchk> Is there a way to create a per-user /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/typo?
<Redeyyez> Intel board 856perl mobo p4 2.7 Ghz cpu supports hyperthreading. ubuntu installation freezes in the splash screen. Can't even install it.  Machine runs xp pro normally. How do i trouble shoot this ubuntu install splash screen freeze?
<Pad22> SMART status says that two of my drives (including the one that is showing "removed") has bad sectors
<lotuspsychje> !test | Guest8983
<ubottu> Guest8983: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<causative> after upgrading to 12.04 Firefox no longer has a logo in the launcher
<causative> why is that?
<causative> instead of a Firefox logo it has a gray box with a question mark on it
<huzoubahce> 的
<matt865> mine too
<Guest8983> the new version does not appear logos
<Guest8983> it's fine
<lotuspsychje> !cn | huzoubahce
<ubottu> huzoubahce: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest8983> as long as the software can still work
<matt865> ah good good
<causative> so it's a Firefox thing, to be fixed in a future Firefox update?
<somsip> causative: guessing that the path to the icon file has changed.
<dj_segfault> causative: That means it got installed into a different directory.  Sometimes rebooting fixes that, but you can also edit the menu option and find the new location.  It often has the version number in it
<causative> how do I edit the menu option?
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:did you try to rightmouse printer icon/properties and share printer?
<WeThePeople> redeyyez, maybe a live cd
<WeThePeople> redeyyez, are you dual booting?
<dj_segfault> lotuspsychje: I'm actually running kubuntu so that might be a little different.  But I can *see* the printer from the second computer so it must be shared.
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Pad22
<ubottu> Pad22: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<shvchk> Sorry for asking again. Is there a way to create a per-user /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/typo?
<dj_segfault> lotuspsychje: Just re-verified the printer is shared in the printer setting
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:odd indeed you cant print, maybe try gksudo your browser and try the cups page?
<Guest8983> does your cups prompt you to login?
<lotuspsychje> Guest8983:yes it does for him
<Pad22> lotuspsychje: Is it OK to run a scan on bad sectors on a raid disk... or at least one that is removed from the array ... and when done, add it back into the array?  Will it be a different size after the bad sectors have been marked so that it won't fit back into the array?
<dj_segfault> lotuspsychje: Why would who I'm running as on Machine 2 matter?  Besides it's prompting me for a username and password.
<lotuspsychje> Pad22: testdisk is to verify your had, it wont affect your array
<lotuspsychje> hd
<Jieirn> o/
<lotuspsychje> dj_segfault:something like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/164111/cups-is-always-asking-for-password-when-printing-on-a-certain-printer
<Jieirn> anyone familiar with whole-disk encryption?
<lotuspsychje> !encryption | Jieirn
<ubottu> Jieirn: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Guest8983> you can set passwords there
<liberte> hello
<lotuspsychje> hi
<Guest8983> hi
<lotuspsychje> someone succesfully removed zeitgeist yet on 12.10 without removing unity-desktop?
<jud> bobweaver: in da house?
<Guest8983> how?
<Jieirn> lutuspsychje, Im looking for more... difficult applications of encryption than that. not private directoryies with encryption keys stored on non encrypted storage
<Guest8983> well just create encryption key
<Jieirn> not really how it works guest. Im trying to make a system boot to an encrypted root drive without a partion table that uses key files held in an encrypted partion on a thumbdrive, along with /boot and GRUB
<Jieirn> but i cant get cryptroot to call for the passphrase to the crypted keys to open root
<Jieirn> actually the cryptroot script file is empty
<jud> just installed ubuntu 12.10 on an old computer, new drive. seems to be graphics issue which it had with Karmic but it's unusable now. how should i sought this out?
<liberte> guys, do you know how I can make an infinite script on bash?
<Jieirn> so, anyone who knows encryption, two-form authentication, or more about update-initramfs and its scripts?
<liberte> wget url/archivo.ext
<liberte> rm -rf archivo.ext
<liberte> this is my script, i need make a bucle on this one
<Guest8983> well i don't think so
<Guest8983> i donnot think you need bucle for this
<jud> just installed ubuntu 12.10 on an old computer, new drive. seems to be graphics issue which it had with Karmic but it's unusable now. how should i sought this out? It was suggested that this has something to do with nividia?
<lotuspsychje> jud:try lubuntu or xubuntu
<jud> lotuspsychje: Ok, thanks, why those?
<lotuspsychje> jud:12.10 might be little too heavy for your old grafix card perhaps
<Guest8983> after upgrade, for certain the manes of certain commmands will change
<lotuspsychje> jud:did you try clean install 12.10?
<Guest8983> try formatting the computer and install the OS again
<jud> lotuspsychje: clean yep, wiped what was on there.
<nicekiwi> how do I write the output of a command into a text file?
<Rootyfault> sup all
<nicekiwi> Rootyfault, hiya
<rumpe1> nicekiwi, command > textfile
<nicekiwi> rumpe1, chur
<Guest8983> could be a fault in the keying in of commands in LXTerminal
<Jieirn> how can one add modules to update-initramfs now?
<nicekiwi> rumpe1, that created an empty document
<rumpe1> nicekiwi, ... with the output of "command"
<rumpe1> nicekiwi, try "ls > textfile"
<nicekiwi> rumpe1, that worked
<jud> lotuspsychje: so, would it be worth a punt on a new graphics card maybe? Thing is, the computer was new when I put Karmic on it and it had graphics problems then too, just not as bad.
<rumpe1> nicekiwi, both worked
<nicekiwi> rumpe1, they did not
<rumpe1> nicekiwi, the file got created -> it worked
<rumpe1> nicekiwi, question is if it's just the output (and which maybe)
<nicekiwi> rumpe1, well put it this way. the file was created yet, but all the crap that spilled out into the terminal after the command was run did not make it into the file
<rumpe1> nicekiwi, which command exactly?
<nicekiwi> rumpe1, strace
<Guest8983> the commands involving root, including sudo
<nicekiwi> rumpe1, "strace steam > output.txt"
<jud> OK, lubuntu or xubuntu?
<Guest8983> nicekiwi what do you mean by that?
<rumpe1> nicekiwi, that seems to put the output of "steam" not "strace .." into the file
<nicekiwi> Guest8983, talking to someone
<Guest8983> oooh
<nicekiwi> rumpe1, ah.. ok :/
<rumpe1> nicekiwi, probably because strace works more in the background.. no idea. maybe check "man strace"
<tripelb> my old Max is my wifi hotspot never failing. Ubuntu 12.04 - NO. does not see it. wifi from phone.
<tripelb> my old Macbook sees  my wifi hotspot never failing. Ubuntu 12.04 - NO. does not see it. wifi from phone.
<rumpe1> nicekiwi, strace -ff ... -o ...
<Guest8983> tripelb the problem can be with the wifi router installed on your pc
<Guest8983> tripelb it can also be with the network card
<tripelb> router on my PC??? Does not compute. It's the same PC. I booted from a live CD.
<tripelb> It's the same PC. It's the same network card.
<tripelb> Ubuntu does see the other WiFi hot spots in the neighborhood
<nicekiwi> rumpe1, hmm.. kk
<nicekiwi> rumpe1, strace -o <out_file> <prog_name> did the trick. Thanks :)
<tripelb> I take  that back. it does not see as many as sox.  no twcable (hotspotname). But this 1 is right next to the computer in my hand.
<Guest8983> what brand is the computer?
<tripelb> I tried text to hidden network. That didn't work either.
<tripelb>  as I said. It's a mac book.
<tripelb> repeat -- my old Macbook sees  my wifi hotspot never failing. Ubuntu 12.04 - NO. does not see it. wifi from phone.
<jud> Is nvidia a problem in general for ubuntu?
<DaemonicApathy> jud: Linux in general, not just Ubuntu.
<tripelb> I finally gave up on getting a USB flash drive to boot on ubuntu. So I burnt myself a liveCD then I checked it was perfect excellent and now is this I'm so disappointed
<jud> Hmm, what's best for linux?
<kj4> tripelb: hang in there
<tripelb> I got the AMD+Mac ISO. too.  everything was going so well.
<phunyguy_t430s> Jud, I have good luck with NVidia, except for not being able to use the built-in ubuntu app for managing displays
<jud> what's the short cut for addressing people again?
<phunyguy_t430s> Jud, also you wont get the right res on boot (its an X driver, but not fb driver)
<Guest8983> tryusing the recovery disk (if possible), format the whole pc and re-install the OS again
<FACT> TT
<jud> It was a new Hard drive
<FACT> S
<Jieirn> Why is the answer re-install?
<phunyguy_t430s> ooh the children are here!
<tripelb> kj4 now what?
<FACT> HW CAN I CONNECT MY YAHOO MESSENGER
<Jieirn> hrm, capslock /= cruise control for cool
<tripelb> reason I'm doing Ubuntu is that I can't get SASL on a Mac with Snow Leopard
<jud> It's just for dad to surf the net so I'll give lubuntu a whirl
<phunyguy_t430s> I keep getting import errors with Rhythmbox when using smb share as library... they are timeouts.
<phunyguy_t430s> it times out, then forgets about it until the next app start.
<jud> just thought that if nvidia had anything to do with it i might still have the same problem...??
<tripelb> " thanks for the help". What I want to do is get freenode from my Mac using the phone hotspot. Is that so difficult?
<tripelb> well I keep coming back presidential it works. I suppose I must go to sleep now.
<tripelb> nn
<Jieirn> tripleb, if your system sees the rest of the neighborhood
<Jieirn> and not your phone, your phone may not be broadcasting a ssid
<Guest8983> tripelb go use the ifconfig or netstat command to check your connections
<matthewGA> Anyone know of a good writeup for using iPhone with Ubuntu? I know Amorak does/did support it, but not sure of any upgrade implications, etc.
<Jieirn> in which case you either need to change setings on your phone or, manually set your wireless network on ubuntu
<Guest8983> Jieirn maybe the wifi router does not have an SSID programmed on it yet
<tripelb> s/ presidential/something else.  voice input shrug.    OK let me read your suggestion/school
<Guest8983> Jieirn it is only when your network is not available in the list of visible networks
<vucic1960> Hello i need a software for pdf documents to add one pdf doc to another and to move pages on it
<tripelb> I can't fathom unity can I switch to GNOME do I get a terminal which way is up
<Jieirn> Guest8983 you dont have to broadcast a ssid ever. its better if you dont actually, keeps people from seeing your wireless router or in his case, phone hotspot
<tripelb> GOT ONE
<Jieirn> tripelb unfortunately unity = GNOME 3
<matthewGA> tripelb, control+alt+t or SuperKey+ type "terminal"
<Guest8983> well it is true, but then the problem is that nobody will know that you actualy have a wirless network
<Jieirn> das is the point guest
<Jieirn> but if he can see the networks around him and not his phone then his phone isnt broadcasting an id to see
<matthewGA> Unity isn't bad. Seems great, actually. Not crazy about the gmail integration thing, prefer Thunderbird is all.
<matthewGA> and if you think Unity takes getting used to, go install Windows 8
<Jieirn> Now, how about adding modules to that update-initramfs? i really need it to load specific modules
<DaemonicApathy> vucic1960: PDF Editor might work for you.
<Jieirn> windows 8 is a tablet gui on a desktop... that sucks
<tripelb> I don't see where ifconfig would help me. I don't understand. ( yes I looked at info is Tim said ) I don't know the exact meaning of interface. And I see nothing useful and what it takes place. Can you help me understand it. Or understand what I want from it.
<tripelb> yes I did look at info ifconfig
<vucic1960> @DaemonicApathy i just check pdf editor dont see a function to import an pdf doc
<tripelb> I'm pretty much the same thing for netstat. I know I'm not connected to 1. Why should I bother looking at when I'm connected too. I'm getting what I expect.
<tripelb> I'm chasing my own tail. I need to sleep thank you very much
<DaemonicApathy> vucic1960: Apologies if I'm mistaken. I may be thinking of a plugin for a different program. :-/
<tripelb> I said love to you all and your mommys and your daddy is and your children on Thanksgiving day.
<jyfl987> hi, is there any pdf viewer that run under tty or using curses-like library?
<vucic1960> okay thanks DaemonicApathy will ask google :-)
<memetic> There's a side bar in this ubuntu thingy that wiggles and jiggles if I'm in another desktop space and an application gets some notification.
<memetic> How do I disable the annoying side bar slide out app wiggly-jiggy shit?
<bazhang> memetic, no cursing here
<jyfl987> why?
<jyfl987> i use ubuntu at work and at home
<jyfl987> and even our server use it
<Guest19555> hello
<matthewGA> jyfl987, I doubt there's a ncurses style PDF reader, seems too graphic based to render like that. Could be wrong.
<Jieirn> jyf he was messig with you
<Jieirn> lol
<jyfl987> matthewGA: i have a reason for that
<jyfl987> matthewGA: our boss walk around on the room, but luckily he seems not like a technical guy
<matthewGA> jyfl987 I don't doubt your desire/need/reason, I just don't think that an app like that would be very reliable.
<Odd-rationale> jyfl987: You can convert the pdf to text and view that from the command line.
<jyfl987> Odd-rationale: cant it be convert to html?
<Odd-rationale> jyfl987: yeah, probably
<jyfl987> i tried to do some customizing for the pdf viewer like trying to change the font color
<memetic> wiggly jiggly.
<jyfl987> but failed
<matthewGA> jyfl987 you would like to convert PDF to HTML? Now I am curious as to why
<jyfl987> Odd-rationale: which tool could help me ?
<Odd-rationale> jyfl987: pdftohtml
<jyfl987> matthewGA: because there is html viewer on tty
<jyfl987> matthewGA: w3m
<jyfl987> Odd-rationale: ok
<matthewGA> ah, true. w3m, links, lynx, etc...
<jyfl987> and there is only format change from pdf to html, but when you change from pdf to text, it lost many other data like color , position
<memetic> They actually call this 'wiggle time'
<memetic> So, there's no way to disable unity urgent animations?
<memetic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerUsers/Unity/Options
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138622/how-to-disable-all-unity-animations  memetic
<bazhang> memetic, use ccsm
<memetic> Apparently you can tweak the wiggle setting using Compiz.
<bazhang> correct
<memetic> That doesn't actually work, bazhang.
<tada> Frustrated beyond words. tried to setup my hd tv in Ubuntu 12.10 with Nvidia settings mangr. Now My monitor is blank at startup and Tv has no desktop on it.. Xorg.conf is screwed. Tried Recovery mode. The only option that will work is dropping in to root logon.. Im screwed right?
<bazhang> memetic, works here
<memetic> You can use that URL you posted to set the wiggle to none?
<memetic> Seems like on that page they recommend using compiz.
<bazhang> memetic, in ccsm,disable, yes
<Jieirn> memtic, ccsm is compiz
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager to be precise
<memetic> Does Ubuntu support compiz?
<bazhang> yes of course memetic
<memetic> Really?  I thought that Compiz was being dropped.
<bazhang> memetic, 12.04 is LTS.
<ninp0> http://www.ted.com/talks/rachel_botsman_the_case_for_collaborative_consumption.html
<memetic> Everything after 10.04 in Ubuntu has been a huge pain.
<ninp0> oh and setfacl rocks.
<bazhang> ninp0, wrong channel
<ninp0> my bad
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<memetic> I'm not trolling, I'm genuinely frustrated.
<ninp0> sounds good thx :)
<Otend> so, while expanding a partition backwards, I managed to be dropped back to the GRUB rescue console, with the error "ELF header smaller than expected"
<memetic> Like, I've tried to give Unity a fair shot but it's extremely frustrating to get it all working with Compiz.
<bazhang> memetic, everything is way too vague. narrow it down some
<memetic> Unity and Compiz for example.
<aum__> i do not have a serial port, though through "sudo setserial -g /dev/ttyS*" its showing /dev/ttyS0, UART: 16550A, Port: 0x03f8, IRQ: 4, what is the use and purpose of this ttyS0.
<memetic> I have no idea how I got what I have now working.  My Nvidia card isn't supported or there are horrible problems when I try to use 3d desktop cube and (ctrl+alt+arrow keys), but that's more a problem with Nvidia but you wanted some specifics.
<bazhang> memetic, what "horrible problems"
<memetic> I'm extremely frustrated with what I had to do with 12.04 to get Compiz to work with Unity, and when I go to ccsm or whatever to disable the wiggle for notifications in the Unity side bar there, I see Compiz doesn't even have Unity enabled.
<ninp0> /dev/ttyS0 is the first block device representative of a physical DB-9 port on your box
<memetic> When you ctrl+alt+arrow key to move between desktops in 12.04 with some Nvidia cards it will lock the screen.
<ninp0> i.e. serial communications.
<memetic> There are some bug reports about that, but again it's more a problem with Nvidia.
<Otend> so, yeah.  what should I do to repair GRUB?
<aum__> ninp0, i know its a character device for serial communication , but i do not have it on my motherboard , so i just want to know why this device is there.
<ninp0> possible you have an on-board serial breakout on your motherboard that may be used to push firmware to the motherboard's ICs during manufacture?
<Maqs> hi #ubuntu. does anybody know a working solution for "GPU has fallen off the bus" X freezes? persistence mode, as suggested in about every google hit, does not work. nouveau does not fit my needs.
<memetic> So, if I were to go from 12.04 to 12.10, would my Nvidia 550 TI work?  Or would I be stuck at a command line.
<memetic> :|
<Jordan_U> Otend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<ninp0> @aum__ if it's a laptop it may also be a built-in cellular wifi card
<Jordan_U> Otend: And hopefully you used a smart utility (like GParted) which left 1 MiB of unallocated space before the firt partition.
<Otend> I indeed used gparted
<Jordan_U> :)
<Otend> (liveCD version, which has... rather poor sound interfacing.  as in, when shutting down, until the power is forcibly killed, it emits a loud screech at max volume)
<mcstone> hello to all........
<Otend> hello
<mcstone> i'm newbie.....
<binary_glitch> feeling like a stupid script kitty
<mcstone> any girl's here..??
<mcstone> I need girl.....
<bazhang> wrong channel mcstone
<mcstone> to party.
<bazhang> mcstone, stop NOW
<mcstone> where hannel..??
<bazhang> mcstone, not this network
<mcstone> can i found the girls. Please......
<kamahak> quick question, is ubuntu 12.04 pre-installed with xulrunner?
<binary_glitch> seriously dude, you'll get yourself kicked mcstone, this isn't like the "chatrooms" of the 90's bro
<kamahak> anyone?
<binary_glitch> not sure kamahak
<binary_glitch> sorry
<kamahak> ok. thanks man.
<kamahak> I think I may have screwed it up though. lol.
<kamahak> hmm..
<FACT> s i want to connect yahoomessenger but how?
<binary_glitch> so I hacked my neighbor's router, and changed the pswd so she could't kick me from her wifi, and I found an other strange computer on her network so I kicked them with a mac filter... turns out it was her new computer.. I kicked her off her won network for like 3 hours with her new computer her doughter got her for thanksgiving... now I feel like $4!+  !!!
<dcherniv> FACT, pidgin
<FACT> s
<dcherniv> c
<binary_glitch> h
<binary_glitch> o
<binary_glitch> o
<binary_glitch> l
<FloodBot1> binary_glitch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dcherniv> haha
<dougbb> has anyone successfully installed/run vmware workstation 9 with ubuntu 12.10?
<dougbb> I've found a patch on line that seems promising, but before I tear out my working 8.x install I was hoping for a success story. :)
<binary_glitch> No, I use virtual box, sorry dougbb.
<dougbb> np
<vucic1960> Hello again found the right software for  split and merge pdf documents how can i compress the pdf document it has over 40 mb - because i need it for sending email as job application
<Nom-> Hey guys... I've got an installer application, and i'm trying to wrap the resulting installed files up into a debian package.  Are there any tools besides checkinstall (which seems to break this installer) that will help me do this?
<vucic1960> name of software pdfsam
<zvacet> uname -r gives 3.5.0-18-generic can I install pae kernel?
<dougbb> vucic1960: pdfsam does work pretty well for split and merge, but I've never found anything that can compress a pdf as well as acrobat
<force> force
<binary_glitch> glitch
<force> ubuntu 12.10 internet connection is slow
<force> how to retify
<vucic1960> thx dougbb ... pdfmod works for compressing ?
<dougbb> vucic1960: dunno, never tried it
<Slart> vucic1960: many tools that split and join pdfs has some kind of switch to also compress the end result.. check the man page for the tool you're using.. I've never been able to do much with just compressing the pdf, it's almost always better to try to minimize the size of images and such before even creating the pdf
<vucic1960> okay thanks ... thought there is any software like adobe acrobat for Ubuntu..
<vucic1960> i will try @Slart
<dcherniv> vucic1960, oh my... yes
<bazhang> vucic1960, yes, acroread
<bazhang> its in the partner repo vucic1960
<bazhang> !partner | vucic1960
<ubottu> vucic1960: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dougbb> bazhang: acroread != acrobat
<dcherniv> acroread != acrobat
<zvacet> I always use pae kernal and I know processor is capable to run it why don´t I have it installed
<dougbb> I doubt acroread would help with compression, but it's worth a shot
<kutu> Hello World!
<kutu> I'm a Linux newbee and wanna be an expert
<bazhang> !manual | kutu start here
<ubottu> kutu start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<matt865> as do i
<bazhang> !rute | kutu and here
<ubottu> kutu and here: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<matt865> I want to make a movie with you guys
<kutu> Thanks, guys
<bazhang> matt865, linear video editor?
<matt865> a porno
<bazhang> matt865, stop it NOW
<matt865> haha
<kutu> Hey, can any of you guys know how to login as root in Ubuntu?
<dougbb> kutu, what are you trying to accomplish by doing that?
<g00053> guys , has anyone here moved thier webcache to ram ? I've found a few different methods of doing it and I'm unsure which is correct
<bazhang> kutu, you dont
<g00053> kutu, sudo su
<Slart> kutu: root login isn't usually used in ubuntu.. sudo can do anything root related you need to do
<bazhang> g00053, thats not correct
<zvacet> kutu: sudo -i
<Slart> !sudo | kutu
<ubottu> kutu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<binary_glitch> <kutu> you have to enable the root acount to log into a gui (desktop) as root
<g00053> bazhang, it's not THAT wrong...
<bazhang> binary_glitch, which is never necessary
<bazhang> g00053, dont recommend it here
<binary_glitch> it is advised against doing so
<binary_glitch> I would just use the termnal, and yes I have found a rare necessity to gui into root thank you very much
<bazhang> sudo -i then binary_glitch
<kutu> I don't really want to login; I asked just because
<kutu> I read it in a book
<dougbb> kutu: ok, then follow the advice given ... don't do that
<binary_glitch> su, sudo, sudo -i and gksudo did not work in that case.
<god_is_dead> anyone help me with installing java in backtrack
<kutu> and couldn't login by giving username as root
<kutu> or sudo
<bazhang> god_is_dead, try the backtrack support channel
<g00053> whats the big deal anyway ?
<god_is_dead> thank you
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux god_is_dead
<dougbb> ok, well, so far vmware 9.0.1 seems to be working well, in case anyone cares :)
<zvacet> sorry everybody  because I was blind I´m using pae already
<bazhang> dougbb, they have a channel here on freenode as well, if you were interested
<binary_glitch> kutu just don't worry about it, it you want to expirment with it just to play, just know you'r likly to crash your system... but set it up in a persistant live usb and play like that or use virtual box... I can help you with either method, but that way you dont loose anything if you brake it.
<bazhang> #vmware iirc
<dougbb> zvacet: that's a great kind of problem to have :)
<dougbb> bazhang: thanks ... they tend to focus on more general topics, whereas "keeping up with the latest kernel fun" is more of a linux'y topic
<kutu> guys, where can I found linux kernel's source code?
<lhavelund> kutu: http://kernel.org
<zvacet> dougbb: yes I jusr read that pae is now named generic I didn´t know that
<binary_glitch> kernel.org
<binary_glitch> oh sorry
<kutu> I mean in the "/" directory
<dougbb> zvacet: what is the output of uname -a
<dougbb> kutu: it isn't necessarily installed on your system
<binary_glitch> kutu are you trying to edityour kernel?
<god_is_dead> won't let me join channel #backtrack-linux
<zvacet>  dougbb:3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:27:31 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<kutu> no just wanna see it
<ogny> karakedi: todoist kullanir misin?
<binary_glitch> the source isn't usual given in a direcroty, it's already compiled...lol
<ogny> so sorry
<binary_glitch> oh well get it from http://kernel.org
<dougbb> zvacet: ok, then you should be good to go :)
<dougbb> zvacet: this page looks useful as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<kutu> well is the Linux licence is given with the software
<dougbb> zvacet: if your cpu is 64 bit you might also consider installing the 64 bit version of ubuntu, that would eliminate your PAE concerns :)
<blackshirt> kutu, ??
<tyteen4a03> hi, is there a dual boot Android and Ubuntu solution for Nexus 7 currently? Google is giving me mixed results
<bazhang> kutu, thats not an ubuntu support issue
<zvacet> dougbb: ubuntu make changes in naming kernel I read it  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<dougbb> ok
<kutu> I mean is the GNU Licence is given with Ubuntu
<zvacet> dougbb : I have pae everything is ok
<bazhang> kutu, lets take this chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<binary_glitch> many linux licenses are given with the sofware verious packages on a given system, some are simply refered to, and you have to look them up... what specific software
<force_> ubuntu internet connection is slow
<blackshirt> kutu, gpl was applied to software
<dougbb> kutu: sure, but the license only requires that you have access to the source, not that it is installed
<zvacet> dougbb: and I don´t want to reinstall  :)
<force_> blackshirt, ubuntu internet connection is slow how to retify
<dougbb> zvacet: aw c'mon, re-installing is fun :)
<blackshirt> force_, what connection are you using?
<binary_glitch> "aw c'mon, re-installing is fun :)" right...lol
<dougbb> I just finished rearranging everything so that I could actually use the hardware raid card that came with this system .... fun fun fun!
<zvacet> dougbb: no it is not I reinstalled recently
<binary_glitch> I miss the days when you got to choose each and every individual package that was nstalled during instalation
<dougbb> zvacet: sorry, poor attempt at humor
<kutu> I'm currently dual booting with win7[problem contd.]
<dougbb> binary_glitch: I use ubuntu on purpose so that I don't have to do that :)
<zvacet> dougbb: it is ok I have to reinstall after bad upgrade I´m crying for times with alternate Cd
<dougbb> although I keep finding things to delete, which is always fun
<kutu> but after using linux for some time want to purely shift to it.[prb. contd.]]
<blackshirt> kutu, thats not a problem .. Dual, trial,qual, or multi boot was great
<binary_glitch> aw, but don't you like dependency nightmares?
<bazhang> !enter | kutu
<ubottu> kutu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zvacet> dougbb: try mini iso once and make it your custom ubuntu  ;)
<bazhang> kutu, what is the actual question. all on ONE line
<kutu> ubottu,bazhang:got it
<blackgatonegro> I have a lenovo ideapad 2470, isnt there a linux /ubuntu video driver for it?
<bazhang> blackgatonegro, whats the card
<zvacet> kutu: thewre is nothing wrong with dual booting take some time to get used to ubuntu and then make decision
<dougbb> kutu, it depends on what you're using windows for ... there are very good software packages that fulfill a lot of needs, and will allow you to use linux as  your primary desktop, but there are some things that only run in windows. If you need them, you have to boot windows, and that's ok ... use the right tool for the job
<blackgatonegro> no clue, ubuntu does not find any private drivers for it....
<blackgatonegro> there is also a bug with qhe sound controlers
<dougbb> Personally I'm trying to get a windows VM working well enough in linux so that I don't have to dual-boot anymore, but I'm still a ways off from that goal
<blackgatonegro> dougbb, tried play on linux?
<dougbb> I'm spending more time in the business world lately, so there are some things I have to use windows for ... as good as libreoffice is, microsoft is better at making their file formats hard to use
<dougbb> blackgatonegro: nope ... I have been using vmware workstation
<blackshirt> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blackshirt> !atheros | force_
<ubottu> force_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blackgatonegro> dougbb, play on linux is good if you only wanna use games
<kutu> now problem is how to make my total HDD available to Ubuntu without losing my entire media type data[eg.pics,movies]and my Ubuntu installed softwares.
<dougbb> blackgatonegro: I need office 2010
<dougbb> kutu, you're actually better off with a partition for windows, a partition for data, and an extended partition for linux
<dougbb> that way your data can be shared between the 2 operating systems
<blackgatonegro> dougbb, play on linux also lets you use office I think, it also helps a lot installing directx and that, and is on ubuntu repos, give it a try.
<dougbb> ubuntu handles NTFS partitions very well
<dougbb> blackgatonegro: thank you for the suggestion :)
<dougbb> guess he's going to go play a game :)
<kutu> I wanna make only 2 partitions; 1 for Linux 2 for media. i dont need win7 anymore.
<dougbb> kutu: why 2 for media?
<kutu> then only 1
<dougbb> kutu, in that case, you can have 1 partition for the linux / and /usr, 1 for swap, 1 for /var, and the rest for /home
<dougbb> your data will go on /home
<dougbb> I like to do about 10 G /, 150% * RAM for swap, 4 G for /var
<kutu> please write the process
<kutu> I have 500GB Hdd
<kutu> +2GB RAM
<dougbb> kutu, that's plenty big enough
<dougbb> the installer CD will let you create and size the partitions
<dougbb> just be sure to back up your data before you install :)
<dougbb> since your HD is so large, you might want to go 15 G for /, but usually 10 is more than enough
<binary_glitch> wanna walk him through encripting his /home file too? lol
<dougbb> heh
<kutu> the issue is on backing up. I have calculated that my used space [linux os+media]<=30GB.If I use a 40 GB HDD as backup then how can I backup media+Ubuntu
<dougbb> well, I personally have my data on a separate partition, and I use truecrypt for encryption
<dougbb> kutu: you don't have to back up the OS
<dougbb> you just have to back up your data
<kutu> but then the softwares installed will be gone too
<dougbb> kutu: right, you're going to reinstall the OS after you repartition the drive
<binary_glitch> I keep my data on a twin portable tara drives
<binary_glitch> my internal is dedicated to os and apps
<dougbb> kutu: you're going to want to do all of this with the installer CD
<blackshirt> kutu, usually your software installed was downloaded first and resides on apt cache dir
<binary_glitch> <blackshirt> true
<zvacet> kutu: if you want to save ntfs partition with just add it to fstab read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604251
<mon> hello all
<binary_glitch> him mon
<blackshirt> binary_glitch, sure, apt was doing that until you clean cache
<zvacet> kutu : you can use aptoncd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD
 * dougbb just tried bleachbit for the first time today ... that was fun
<mon> i'm writing because a thing I face a kernel bug in hardy 8.04
<zvacet> dougbb:  did you delete something important  :)
<mon> and want to know if someone have seen it before
<binary_glitch> discribe it mon
<dougbb> zvacet: heh, no
<zvacet> dougbb : good  ;)
<dougbb> I meant "fun" in the traditional sense
<mon> We have a problem with puppet and certain kind of machines from our farm (+300), those with Supermicro X8SIE motherboard. Sometime when running puppet the machine crash, we loss access to it and logging through IPMI doesn't show anything in the console, the only thing we can do is a cold reboot. Then if we run puppet again, nothing happens. If we run puppet several days after it could be another crash or not, it is random. I debugged th
<dougbb> deleted a whole bunch of old apt stuff, that's what made me think of it
<zvacet> dougbb: I know what you mean
<mon> I debugged the problem and get the conclusion the cause was running "facter", running it in a mpssh session caused 7 or 8 crashes in different machines.
<kutu> so if I,1)make a bavkup of[apt cache+media];2)reinstall Ubuntu after suitable partitioning;3)copy paste apt cache -will my Ubuntu hold the same softs as before?
<riqdiiz> where  can I  get mpeg encorder to play mp3 songs ?
<kutu> that would be c in 'bavkup'
<dougbb> kutu: depends .... anything you installed after installing the OS itself will have to be reinstalled
<Aaron> riqdiiz, use totem or such
<mon> kernel 2.6.24-28-server
<mon> I took some straces on a crash
<epic_> ridiiz use clementine
<roger21> hi, i updated to 12.04 and transmission don't connect to https tracker anymore, is there something i should check?
<zvacet> kutu : if you copy var/cache/apt/archives the you can install packages again
<binary_glitch> if kutu where only around when a ton of software had to be compiled from tar balls... he wouln't feel so badabout having to reinstall his software... lol
<epic_> roger21 : remove transmission and install qbittorent
<dougbb> roger21: I second epic_'s suggestion :)
<blackshirt> kutu, you can repack your installed packages with dpkg-repack and make a backup for it
<riqdiiz> It requests to search for the codecs and when it does comes up with nothing.
<zvacet> binary_glitch: depends if he use checkinstall  ;)
<roger21> ok, won't do
<epic_> riqdiiz : just install vlc or clementine that's it.
<dougbb> riqdiiz: if you want to listen to mp3s you might need the "restricted extras" package
<mon> facter use dmidecode, has someone experience something similar?
<zvacet> riqdiiz: install ubuntu-restricted-extras for sure
<kutu> thank you all for helping me to solve this problem!
<mon> is any way to debug this kind of crashes?
<eightfold> hi. i'm about to buy a laptop with radeon 6310m. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver says "These cards should work with Ubuntu Oneric/11.10".
<eightfold> does that mean they work with 11.10 AND UP?
<zvacet> kutu: than them if it work  :)
<riqdiiz> where can I get them?
<Guest49255> when installing the latest download, my current hd config has 100gb free space, if i select install along side it will use that and set up swap in that space as well??
<epic_> riqdiiz: ubuntu software centre
<zvacet> riqdiiz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest49255> thats...100 gb unallocated space..its not formatted yet
<hall6> These are questions from Zonal Computing olympiad in India.
<hall6> Question 1: http://pastebin.com/Sa6gRFuK
<binary_glitch> still if he had to reinatall half his apps through apt-get in the command line, and compile the other half, a time or too before, using software center would b a cinch... I remember using lynx text browser, and trying towrap my head aroud wat a repository was... but then again I didn't have much computer experience either... I've only use linux my whole life...
<hall6> Question 2:http://pastebin.com/TxTiGmaC
<binary_glitch> that was @ <zvacet>
<hall6> Does anyone know how do I evaluvate the input in question 1
<dougbb> hall6: we won't help you do your homework, sorry :)
<blackshirt> hall6, do it in your library :d :d :d
<hall6> This isn't my homework. The olympiad ended weeks ago. I an still not able to solve them
<epic_> dougbbb : rightly said'
<XRS1> try #math
<Guest49255> someone please, my hard drive has 100gb unallocated space, if i select install ubuntu alongside them will it use that space and also set up swap in that space..using the latest download from the site, lts
<Guest49255> 64bit
<epic_> Guestt49255:  along side what?
<Guest49255> windows
<XRS1> i have a hard time trusting the installer. i choose "something else" and set it up by hand (scroll down and make sure grub is going to the right drive)
<Guest49255> grub goes to which partition, the one with windows? XRS1
<XRS1> if you have 4GB RAM, setup a 5GB SWAP and make the rest "/" as ext4
<XRS1> it goes to the hard drive that has windows yes
<Guest49255> ah ok, gotcha thanks XRS1
<zvacet> Guest49255: grub goes to mbr
<riqdiiz> I have enabled third parties,added the restricted repos,used apt but nothing seems to work .
<Guest49255> so the partition with windows right?
<XRS1> typically it should be hda or sda. just make sure whatever it calls the hard drive with windows is what grub is going to (no number)
<epic_> riqdiiz: why dont you use vlc, the simple option
<Guest49255> perfect, thanks guys
<zvacet> Guest49255: I will make 10-15 / rest for /home add swap if it is lap top if it is not max 2GB for swap
<Guest49255> just to be sure i do this right, 1st make the unallocated space into the rest of 4gb primary, ext4 mount at / and then do swap with the rest?
<zvacet> riqdiiz: enable univere and multiverse repositories
<Guest49255> oh, i have 4gb memory
<XRS1> no "/" should be almost all the drive, swap should be a little bigger than how much RAM you have
<riqdiiz> epic: where can I get it.
<epic_> riqdiiz: software centre
<XRS1> almost all of the unallocated partition*
<tozen> Guest49255: 1Gb is more them enough for swap
<Guest49255> kk
<zvacet> XRS1: why are you against /home partition
<Guest49255> primary or logical for the ext partition?
<epic_> primary
<zvacet> Guest49255: doesn´t matter
<Guest49255> awesome sorry bout all the q's  i just want to be sure i get it right
<Guest49255> thanks again
<XRS1> for a first time install, its usually easier to setup it all as root untill you understand how the system works
<Guest49255> im not a noob, its just been awhile
<tuxtoti> this is something trivial. I use gnome-terminal on ubuntu. I open a lot of tabs.
<tuxtoti>  Its very tough to find the active tab on the top. It is highlighted but very subtle.
<tozen> Guest49255: it's not a point for linux what the partition
<tuxtoti> is there a way to make it more prominent ?
<XRS1> okay if you understand how it works, it is best to have a seperate /home partition or drive. makes life easier
<Guest49255> i always mount at /
<zvacet> Guest49255 : maybe you want to read  http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p22.html
<epic_> XRS1 : right!
<XRS1> night all
<Guest49255> ill check it out
<zvacet> XRS1: and then you find out that is good to have separate /home and you reinstall  :'(
<tuxtoti> nevermind found a way. http://askubuntu.com/questions/40332/how-to-make-selected-tab-in-terminal-more-prominent
<epic_> zvacet : Reinstallation is not needed. It can be done with gparted
<XRS1> well by the time i figured that out back in the day, a new dist upgrade was available
<tozen> Guest49255: my recommendation is 1Gb for swap, 10Gb / and keep the rest for /home on separate partition
<zvacet> epic_: you are right
<XRS1> the partitioning setup works best different ways for different uses.   set it up how it works best for you
<zvacet> tozen: +1
<epic_> tozen: +1
<tozen> good to know i'm not alone lol
<epic_> supertux kart game is fun!
<riqdiiz> epic: I really don't know how to install it after I've downloaded it
<epic_> what you have downloaded ?
<riqdiiz> the tar.gz .
<epic_> riqdiiz : go to software updater from dash - then check for update -> then install it . Do this first.
<epic_> put the the file in home directory
<Guest31821> could someone guide me to change folder's theme in ubuntu studio 12.4 , tx
<AdvoWork> for some reason,ive just pressed something but I dont know what, ive lost the surround of my firefox, and terminal, basically the top navigation/bottom have totally dissapeared.any idea how to restore these? ive restarted them but same problem so not sure what ive done..
<epic_> riqdiiz: open terminal and enter this  - > tar -xzf filename.tar.gz
<epic_> advowork : f11
<Guest31821> could someone guide me to change folder's theme in ubuntu studio 12.4
<epic_> download ubuntu unity tweak
<Cache_Money> I'm trying to install XAMPP but I'm getting this error: "gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file"  Following this tutorial http://ofps.oreilly.com/titles/9781449339739/k_00000004.html
<Guest31821> studi is xfce , then why unity?
<Cache_Money> Why would I be getting this error?
<jerardwack> Hi. Who know how to in console create torrent from folder
<zvacet> riqdiiz: try this way sudo apt-get install synaptic
<AdvoWork> epic_, f11 is full screen?
<roger21> hi, i updated to 12.04 and transmission don't connect to https tracker anymore, is there some new thingy in 12.04 like a firewall or something?
<epic_> advowork : yes
<epic_> roger21 : Never ever update - > just do fresh install
<epic_> roger21 : then problem wont arise
<zvacet> riqdiiz:then in synaptic>sttings>repositories>updates check first two and then close and reload
<AdvoWork> epic_, that isnt the problem??
<roger21> i love this chat
<zvacet> riqdiiz:after that in synaptic search box type ubuntu-restricted-extras and when you find package install it
<epic_> advowork : then i think you got the same problem like i had previous month.  I didnt find the solution, so i reinstalld it
<Zenger> Hello guys, I need to expand a drive from unallocated but I cant.
<zhufeng_> you can try ADDS
<Zenger> i have a 100mb MBR, 20 gb NTFS, 100GB NTFS, and 70 GB NTFS, the trick is I must not delete 100GB
<llutz> jerardwack: mktorrent -o path/file.torrent /dir
<Zenger> I need to expand the 20gb from 70 unallocated
<Zenger> but unallocated is located after the very important 100GB
<Zenger> (using gparted)
<jerardwack> llutz: thank you very much! I
<ksi> help
<jerardwack> i'll tried it now
<Eagleman> My machine is getting usernames and passwords from ldap, when i shutdown slapd it is unable to recieve specific users using getent shadow and getent passwd. Now on my main server some users are able to login using their slapd credentials but on the others they are not, and i am a bit confused how this could happen
<roger21> so every trackers work except for taht one (and the tracker is fine itself) what could it be?
<Cache_Money> epic_:  I'm still getting the error message "gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file"
<roger21> how do i setup the scroll amount of the mousewheel?
<riqdiiz> it actually
<ant_> Anyone know if any NFS mount defaults have changed in quantal? Am finding I can't exec shell scripts on NFS mounts
<roger21> !mousewheel
<roger21> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<roger21> !scroll
<roger21> !wheel
<riqdiiz> it actually download nothing :(
<Cache_Money> epic_: I'm trying to learn d3.js, one thing I need to do is install a local server.  So, the tutorial is asking me to download/install XAMPP for Ubuntu.  I've downloaded the tar file but keep getting an error message when trying to untar
<epic_> cache_money: are you doing with terminal or software
<riqdiiz> says 'server not reachable....'
<Cache_Money> epic_: the terminal
<Jordan_U> Cache_Money: It's much easier to install LAMP via apt-get / deselect than it is via XAMPP. While it might diverge from the guide, I recommend that you install LAMP normally (note also that installing LAMP normally is all that this channel supports).
<Jordan_U> !lamp | Cache_Money
<ubottu> Cache_Money: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<riqdiiz> epic: could it be that the servers nolonger support 9.04?
<julie101010> would anyone have a clue why this ubuntu machine is about 2 minutes late compared to all my other systems, whilst it is set automatically?
<Jordan_U> riqdiiz: Yes, Ubuntu 9.04 has been EOL for a *long* time. Upgrade immediately.
<niranjan_> Hi folks, looking for help using my compiled so library against using the pre-installed one. Need to figure why one piece of code is crashing - dumping core
<epic_> riqdiiz: yeah
<epic_> update it to 12.04 or 12.10
<julie101010> this is not 9 but how do I get the version?
<Cache_Money> Jordan_U: I ran this command: $ sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 php5-mysql mysql-server .  Is this similar to XAMPP
<Cache_Money> ?
<k1l_> julie101010: which ubuntu are you running there?
<julie101010> I think it's 11 but where can I check?
<niranjan_> julie101010: I don't know why this problem happens, but happens to me also on 12.10
<k1l_> julie101010: "lsb_release -a"
<riqdiiz> poor me! as of upgrading ,ill have to make do with my 9.04 for quite sometime ....I use dial up :'(
<niranjan_> I am forced to use ntpdate command every day
<Cache_Money> The d3.js tutorial I'm following is telling me I need to run a localserver to serve up my content.  Where do I need to put my project folder in order for the apache2 server to serve it up?
<julie101010> got 12.04
<epic_> riqdiiz: download from cafe
<k1l_> julie101010: try "sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com "
<riqdiiz> very expensive here as they also use dial up.
<Jordan_U> riqdiiz: Even with dial up you should be able to download an Ubuntu 12.04 LTS iso in less than a week.
<riqdiiz> they assign  you a different IP before you know it.
<Jordan_U> riqdiiz: Use wget, then you can continue partial downloads.
<jerardwack> after week-downloading ubuntu, you need more one week for get updates :)
<Jordan_U> riqdiiz: And when you do upgrade, go for 12.04 LTS, as that will be supported for much longer than 12.10 (or any other version until the next LTS release).
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U, riqdiiz: Yeah, you can even finish in under a week if you kill the wget process during times of day when people are going to need the line, and just do it overnight.  (That's how I downloaded 5.04)
<jerardwack> and when you do upgrade will come new release ubuntu, and you start downloading them
<Jordan_U> jerardwack: Right now they're running 9.04 with security vulnerabilities that have been known for years. Ubuntu 12.04.1, even with no updates, is far better.
<jerardwack> I think more simple find ubuntu release in town where he lives
<nsr> kya ho raha hai bhai logo ?
<brontosaurusrex> just follow the man with longest beard
<Cache_Money> Is this the correct (most efficient?) command to start an Apache2 server?  $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<cakeboss> Hey guys. I am trying to install urllib2, can this be done with pip?
<somsip> Cache_Money: sudo service apache2 start
<riqdiiz> that's the worst! they sell only bread and tea leaves here!;-) jerardwack
<epic_> cache_money : yes
<Cache_Money> somsip: And I put my files in /var/www/  ??
<somsip> Cache_Money: you put them where your docroot is. By default, it is /var/www
<brontosaurusrex> Cache_Money: service apache start < may also work
<gordonjcp> riqdiiz: where are you?
<riqdiiz> remote part of kenya.
<gordonjcp> riqdiiz: what's the postal service like out where you are?
<epic_> we can send you dvd
<riqdiiz> the only available here
<riqdiiz> epic I'd really appreciate.
<il_matto> Yop all
<epic_> should i send u
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm trying to rip the sound track of an .mp4 video file to mp3 using ffmpeg. I get this ouput: "Encoder (codec id 86017) not found for output stream #0.0" Does that mean I don't have mp3 codec on my system? cause sorta sounds silly to me ...with Rhythmbox coming ootb in Ubuntu it's gotta be present, right? I used basically this command: ffmpeg -i input.mp4 -ab 128 -ar 44100 output.mp3
<cnf> hmz
<cnf> too bad i can't run kvm in virtualbox
<t432> Something has gone terribly wrong with my system. When try to type something, it either does not recognise the key or does completely something else then the whole system tries shuts down but hang.
<stueng> hi, does anyone know what might cause mount.nfs: mount system call failed when trying to mount an NFS export from a Windows 2012 Storage Server ?
<riqdiiz> epic_ I have sent you the details.
<MonkeyDust> cakeboss  type ffmpeg -formats | grep mp
<t432> Would it be possible to recover to a previous state?
<epic_> riqdiiz : got thaat
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  type ffmpeg -formats | grep mp <-- addressed wrong guy, sorry
<nsr> Ubuntu sucks :(
<riqdiiz> epic_  thanks.
<k1l_> !language | nsr
<ubottu> nsr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nsr> ok sorry I have problem with my ubuntu installations
<k1l_> !ask | nsr
<ubottu> nsr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dathui> nsr: if you tell the channel what the specific problem is and ask nicely are much more likely to help than if you insult their os of choice. just a thought :)
<newbee> hello
<bennypr0fane> Mopnkeydust: http://pastebin.com/pivKJm0R
<newbee> i need some help with my  server
<bennypr0fane> Monkeydust: http://pastebin.com/pivKJm0R
<newbee> anyone ?
<dathui> newbee: if you're a bit more specific people will (probably) help, if they know the answer
<gordonjcp> !help | newbee
<ubottu> newbee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newbee> ok sorry ppl
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  mp3 is there, it should work, try without all the options, just for a test -- also consider using avconv, same syntax as ffmpeg
<newbee> i need help with my server, for couple of days i can not access my web sites but ssh is working fine when i restart apache everything works for couple of minutes and then again sites are unreachable
<newbee> i asked my host support to help me but they do not administrate
<k1l_> newbee: did you look into the logs? what ubuntu are you running exactly?
<newbee> the only thig they send me is this mesage : THe problem is simple. The proccess sftp-server it using 100% of disk I/O and this way any other program cannot work:
<newbee> ubuntu 10.4
<dathui> does killing the ftp-server help?
<newbee> i do not know how to kill it :(
<newbee> i don't know much about linux
<MonkeyDust> newbee  there's also #ubuntu-server
<steveccc> hi all - I wanted to take some jpg's  images and combine them into a slideshow with fade transitions and then output this as a video. Thus I thought there may be a piece of software for ubuntu which could output a video - could anyone suggest a good one
<dathui> newbee: first list all the processes with ps -aX, then you can use grep to find sftp-server (ps -aX | grep "sftp-server") check the process id, the column to the left, and then try "kill that_id", replace that_id with the correct id.
<bennypr0fane> Monkeydust how do I get avconv? it's not in the repo and on there page they don't offer a .deb for download it seems
<Jordan_U> bennypr0fane: What version of Ubuntu are you using? It's certainly available in Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10.
<auronandace> steveccc: i like openshot
<newbee> ok thank you, but why is this hapening ? is it some kind of hack?
<steveccc> auronandace: what type of software is it - video or more presentation?
<auronandace> steveccc: a video editor, you can work with pictures in it too
<dathui> newbee: my guess is a bug or badly configured server, or you or your host are using it in a weird way.
<newbee> and how can i fix this?
<TeamColtra> newbee what do you do on your server? only a website? Apache? PHP?
<newbee> websites with php
<FindtheKindness> I there all I am trying to trouble shoot a little arduino usb programmer where the usb interface is showing up intermittently and every time it shows backup Ubuntu is giving it a new serial port number. Show my question is; is there a way of asigning a static port number to a specific device in Ubuntu?
<llutz> !info photofilmstrip | steveccc
<ubottu> steveccc: photofilmstrip (source: photofilmstrip): Slideshow creator with Ken Burns effect. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.91+dfsg-1 (quantal), package size 4368 kB, installed size 5277 kB
<k1l_> i think he got a vserver and is at the limit of the specs.
<steveccc> auronandace: just installing it now
<bennypr0fane> Jordan_U: 12.04, Lubuntu though
<Jordan_U> bennypr0fane: Lubuntu uses the same repositories. "sudo apt-get install libav-tools".
<TeamColtra> newbee paste the results of this into pastie.org: tail -n 20 /var/log/apache/error.log
<dathui> newbee: if killing the sftp-server helps i would recommend either checking into the config or switching ftp server.
<bennypr0fane> Jordan_U that is installed
<bennypr0fane> here's the complete output of my command : http://pastebin.com/reg83VJA
<bennypr0fane> changed it a little
<TeamColtra> newbee actually that should be apache2
<TeamColtra> also paste the output of "top"
<Jordan_U> bennypr0fane: You said you wanted avconv, but you're using ffmpeg. What problem are you having with running avconv?
<steveccc> llutz: thanks - looks perfect
<bennypr0fane> output from avconv is exactly the same as in ffmpeg
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  simply type ffmpeg -i infile.mp4 outfile.mp3 <-- no options added, see if it shows the same error
<bennypr0fane> same error it seems to think mp3 is not present
<newbee> ok how can i send you the file
<bennypr0fane> I gotta go, thanks though. have a good day!
<auronandace> !paste | newbee
<ubottu> newbee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TeamColtra> Brb
<Piechu> plp
<nowicik> bnmfgu
<nowicik> hmnuyj
<nowicik> vbr
<nowicik> b
<nowicik> ng
<FloodBot1> nowicik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbee> i can not open it !
<Piechu> siema przemek
<nowicik> siema\
<Piechu> pajak pajac
<nowicik> :)|
<Piechu> wąsy
<Piechu> pajak smierdzi
<Piechu> i tyle
<Piechu> dwa gile
<Piechu> i trzy motyle
<Piechu> pajak chuj
<Piechu> bo nie idze po mirinde
<newbee> ok i did
<newbee> here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379121/
<RichardH> Hi. Does nayone know of a keyboar dmapping for a Lenovo W520 (UK model), to use with Ubuntu 12.10, please?
<auronandace> RichardH: what do you mean keyboard mapping? just use the uk layout
<dathui> newbee: did you run "tail -n 20 ..."? it should just give you 20 lines.
<auronandace> RichardH: you select the layout in the installer
<newbee> no how do i do that? in apache?
<RichardH> auronandace: Thanks. Sorry, flapped when I didn't see a layout that matches the Lenovo's keyboard. Actually testing keys adjacent to enter shows they map corretly!
<RichardH> Doh!
<dathui> in a terminal, TeamColtra pasted the command. "tail -n 20 /var/log/apache2/error.log" or similar, I'm not sure about the path.
<dathui> and also the output from the command "top"
<TeamColtra> top is probably going to be more helpful
<TeamColtra> let me log into my ubuntu server and see what the correct apache error log path is
<MonkeyDust> try htop
<newbee> ok i got it how do i copy the text?
<TeamColtra> newbee what are you using to access SSH? putty? terminal?
<newbee> bitvise tunnelier
<adknight87_> Okay guys I have a onboard SSD 8 Gig drive on my laptop can I use that for my swap and how can I do that to test it out?
<dathui> newbee if it handles clipboard you can try marking text with your mouse and then using ctrl-v in windows.
<vlt> adknight87_: mkswap, swapon
<adknight87_> vit: I have a existing swap
<newbee> no i can not selec it
<TeamColtra> newbee I don't know how, I am sure it has some copy/paste function but it's not a standard SSH client so I am not too helpful here
<newbee> ok i did it
<TeamColtra> You could screenshot it
<newbee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379138/
<TheBigElectron> I there all I am trying to trouble shoot a little arduino usb programmer where the usb interface is showing up intermittently and every time it shows backup Ubuntu is giving it a new serial port number. Show my question is; is there a way of asigning a static port number to a specific device in Ubuntu?
<dathui> newbee your php code seems a bit buggy but that shouldn't affect things this way. what's the output from top?
<newbee> well then i do not know what can i do
<newbee> i was afraid that it is ddos attack
<Christopher_> anyone in here particularly familiar with networking and latency?
<nikolam> I just found out that every time I enter program or other search in new Ubuntu interface, my searches are going to Ubuntu databases with my IP address and are re-used...
<nikolam> How do I opt-out from such survailance in Ubuntu operating system and stop sharing such personal information?
<nikolam> In New GUI and whole system.
<nikolam> Last time I managed that is when disabling Ubuntu one service in Ubuntu 10.04.
<nikolam> What are all programs, services and setting I can manage in Ubuntu 12.10 to stop private information going out of computer during use and that are included in Ubuntu default installation?
<_bt> nikolam: here's one: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<nikolam> I found sending my keystrokes and searches to third parties by default (facebook, twitter,amazon etc) very disturbing and bad anti-user practice. And I would like Canonical to stop that id it wants me to recommend Ubuntu to anyone.
<nikolam> _bt, thank you . I am also annoyed with shopping offers in my main user interface for my own OS, outside shopping centre/programs app.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: I quite like it
<cakeboss> nikolam: I don't like it either. I think it is a necessary evil in a way.
<cakeboss> Make ubuntu more mainstream and generate revenue for the ubuntu team to develop further etc.
<nikolam> gordonjcp, I like it inside Shopping centre/Ubuntu software centre. But it does not have anything to do with my productivity, therefore it is a big minus.
<nikolam> cakeboss, I think it is enough to have them displayed in bottom of software center by default. but it is annoying enough to offer non-free software in free software OS. Let alone putting those on my main user interface could be classified as too much aggressive advertising, Maybe even illegal in some places.
<shang> anyone knows what these two line does in the interfaces file? "    up ifconfig $IFACE 0.0.0.0 up
<shang>     down ifconfig $IFACE down"
<nikolam> $IFACE is I think some default interface, previously determined in script/ value and 0.0.0.0 designate that interface can contact with every network etc.
<adknight87_> Okay how do I find the hard drives uuid?
<nikolam> adknight87_, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid  or other by-* dirs
<adknight87_> ty
<Guest31436> hoi
<nikolam> cakeboss, It is not question of just revenue. It is question of my privacy being selled in main OS GUI to some third party companies directly, together with my IP address. And forcing users to watch advertising in their regular everyday work. Like Ubuntu is moving advertising OS.
<Guest31436> is dit niet in het nederlands
<nikolam> It is like free software turning against user interests in Ubuntu now.
<adknight87_> So how do I merge to partitions?
<adknight87_> two^
<grzywacz> adknight87_, empty or used?
<nikolam> adknight87_, maybe firstly making backup of both data, moving data from one partition to another , destroying second and then making first partition bigger?
<shang> nikolam: thanks
<Guest31436> gaat er nog iemand een antwoord geven
<adknight87_> nikolam: Well one's my os partition and the second is the old swap partition
<almoxarife> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<MonkeyDust> Guest31436  stel je vrager liever in het nederlands
<MonkeyDust> in het engels*
<MonkeyDust> ;)
<Guest31436> hoe kom ik daar dan
<nikolam> adknight87_, I would suggest leaving swap where it is?
<adknight87_> nikolam: I have a on board 8 gig SSD
<MonkeyDust> Guest31436  type /join #ubuntu-nl
<Relaed> hello
<nikolam> adknight87_, I don't know, but I personally get used to have swap. I think it is used when computer hibernates, too.
<Guest31436> fijn doei
<adknight87_> nikolam: I'm switching the location to my on board SSD drive that's embedded to the laptops board. I just haven't been using the storage so I figure I could try and utilize the space while the ram being 8 gig's itself I see no problem with the switch. Do you understand what I'm doing. I'm only asking here so I don't go screwing up and save myself hours of headaches
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, i have root access to my development server and i would like to add myself to sftp users
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone help me with that? all i can tell for now is that sftp is isntalled
<Wiz_KeeD> because if i insert sftp in console it brings up data about it
<adknight87_> LOL he just quit no response.
<adknight87_> If I don't come back the swap didn't work lol
<almoxarife> Wiz_KeeD: you have sftpd running on the server, you want to access it via sftp , yes?
<Wiz_KeeD> almoxarife, i have root access on the box, it has sftp installed and i need to push a branch using bzr (Version Control System) to the server from my local computer using sftp
<Wiz_KeeD> for that i need a sftp account username and password
<almoxarife> Wiz_KeeD: your sftp account is username@ip where sftpd resides, you running kde?
<Wiz_KeeD> not that good with the linux environment
<Wiz_KeeD> both boxes (my development environment and the server) run ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> is that gnome?
<Wiz_KeeD> or am i not even close?
<almoxarife> Wiz_KeeD: it may be
<almoxarife> Wiz_KeeD: gnome or unity
<Wiz_KeeD> so i've got it at least :D
<almoxarife> Wiz_KeeD: are you doing this via a gui or terminal?
<Wiz_KeeD> terminal almoxarife
<almoxarife> Wiz_KeeD: ok, your user name is same as your user on server, password same as user pass on server
<nikolam> If anyone knows how to stop sending my IP address and my searches inside new Ubutnu GUi to third parties, please say.
<dragosta> Hey everyone, I am struggling to get my AR3013 BLUETOOTH adapter working on ubuntu 12.10. This is on an Aspire S3 laptop. I have googled, and linlap'd to no avail. Any suggestions? LSPCI doesn't seem to recognise it and i'm not sure where to turn
<nikolam> dragosta, lsusb?
<almoxarife> nikolam: interesting, what gathers your ip within ubuntu?
<dragosta> nikolam, i'll give that a go
<gaz67> !search glee
<ubottu> Found: googleearth, earth, gps
<Wiz_KeeD> almoxarife, yeah i thought as much but it didn't work, but then i checked my groups and i am only in root group
<dragosta> nikolam, no, lsusb fails to return the device
<nikolam> almoxarife, User interface itself . every your search sends it up to canonical and directly to named third parties.
<nikolam> dragosta, well it is connected to some bus. try to identify where.
<gordonjcp> dragosta: it'll be usb, so try lsusb ;-)
<nikolam> almoxarife, there is <i> button on the bottom of the menu with programs.
<almoxarife> nikolam: search? via what?
<nikolam> almoxarife, when you enter anything inside dash home.
<nikolam> see "search in the dash" - legal notice. , file://usr/share/unity/searchingthedashlegalnotice.html
<almoxarife> nikolam: your intention when doing so is not an internet search via some search engine?
<pajak> asia kocham cie
<nikolam> almoxarife, exactly. My intention is to use my OS. And Canonical intention is to give my personal usage to third parties.
<almoxarife> nikolam: that assumes i have the file at the link location, i dont
<MonkeyDust> pajak  what's your language?
<nikolam> together with my IP address.
<dragosta> gordonjcp, only six things return from lsusb, one of which is my soundcard, two are "Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub", and some other already branded devices. the only Atheros chip i can find is in LSPCI and that is my WIFI card
<ubuntu__> wonchej
<gordonjcp> yeah, it won't be pci
<nikolam> almoxarife, If you use unity, click on "I" button on the bottom of Dash home menu.
<nikolam> on the right-down corner
<almoxarife> nikolam: perhaps then you need to use some other OS which meets your standards of personal security
<Asia_> ciota
<pajak> ssij
<pajak> pokaz cycki
<Asia_> umyj dupe
<pajak> tyz cie kocham
<Asia_> fajnie
<pajak> wiem
<ant_> hmm, it seems all my NFS mounts on quantal have "noexec" despite "exec" being a mount option...
<pajak> uwies mi sie na gitarze
<nikolam> almoxarife, seems that it have nothing to do with "standards of personal security" it have to do with destroying every Ubuntu user's privacy. And security is tighted with privacy, yes.
<almoxarife> nikolam: or install wireshark, see who is getting what and add rules via a firewall to keep them from receiving it, that could keep you busy for a while
<nikolam> Ubuntu is just not safe for it's own users. Canonical is betraying users.
<nikolam> almoxarife, that is a good idea
<almoxarife> nikolam: thats an opinion, i have none
<nikolam> But I get used to TRUST Ubuntu and Linux not to spy on me.
<almoxarife> nikolam: never trust
<adknight87> Well that worked
<adknight87> FU yea on board ssd being utilized as swap
<nikolam> Btw, I always turn ON installed programs list sending to Canonical to help them understand usage cases and programs statistics for distribution. I don't trust third parties!
<ant_> I can't seem to force "exec" on nfs mounts since quantal - anyone know how to force it or what changed?
<adknight87> Sounds like someone doesn't like other peoples work
<adknight87> almoxarife:  I can't resize a operating system partition while actively on it can I?
<almoxarife> nikolam: no
<almoxarife> adknight87: no :)
<nikolam> almoxarife, it is displayed in Dash legal notice that it is sending dash usage ot third parties. A fact.
<rumpe1> adknight87, depends on the file system... usually not.
<nikolam> aha :)
<MonkeyDust> adknight87  like you cant mend a car while driving it
<epic_> adknight87:  yes u can
<TeamColtra> My computer has been randomly turning off, at first I thought it was because it was overheating (which it has a history of doing) but now I have it sitting vertically  (it's for my media centre so I don't need it to be laying properly) and it still will turn itself off. So I was googling and it said it could be a memory problem, so I put it through memtest and at 47% complete… it started failing every address. So then I removed a stick of RAm
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: yes, you can
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: you just won't get useful results
<almoxarife> nikolam: i have no interest in your contractual issues with conical, thnks
<TeamColtra> Tried it again, and at 47% it failed out. So I swapped the ram tried the other one… and at 47% it failed out. So no matter what I do, my memtest fails out at 47% is there something else I can try? Does this mean something?
<adknight87> MonkeyDust: I beg to differ on that one depends on the damage on the vehicle :P Military service anything can happen on the fly
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: if you resize an actively mounted filesystem, you can generate some really entertaining problems
<almoxarife> adknight87: dont you keep 'gparted' around for a rainy day?
<gordonjcp> TeamColtra: failing motherboard?  crud in the slots?  weird BIOS settings particularly with regard to RAM timing?
<gordonjcp> TeamColtra: sheer bad luck?
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: so the answer is still 'no' ?
<adknight87> almoxarife: How do you think I got the swap location changed
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: well, it depends what you want ;-)
<almoxarife> adknight87: so do it again, resize the what ever is not big or small enough for your taste
<adknight87> almoxarife: I'm too lazy to reboot into the live disk
<nikolam> almoxarife, those are contractual issues with every Ubuntu user woth Canonical, when Unity Dash is betraying thair privacy to third parties. Ok, no telling just to you.
<adknight87> nikolam: hmm linux? just block the outgoing addresses linked to the application that's sending out your information.
<almoxarife> nikolam: can we agree to not discuss it further? thnks
<adknight87> xD
<invariant> nikolam, you do trust thousands of people if you use Linux.
<adknight87> REDUNDANT isn't it.
<adknight87> Anyways I'll brb I've got some gparted and a usb stick to shove in a receptacle
<nikolam> almoxarife, well I can agree not to discuss it with you.
<invariant> To some degree that trust is earned, since you don't hear every day about 0 day exploits for most Linux systems.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: have you actually studied how the Amazon plugin works, or are you just mouthing off about stuff you read on phoronix?
<almoxarife> nikolam: that would be great
<invariant> gordonjcp, why don't you tell us?
<nikolam> But the issue is still there. And I am looking for solution to turn off Dash and Unity sending my private system usage to third party companies.
<gordonjcp> invariant: about what?
<nikolam> for all users on system by default.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: uninstall the amazon plugin, if you don't like it
<invariant> gordonjcp, about what Dash and or Unity do by default.
<gordonjcp> invariant: I don't care what they do by default
<gordonjcp> invariant: they can transmit what I type directly to a team of stunt aircraft who write it in the sky with smoke trails, for all I care
<invariant> gordonjcp, you said mouthing off about stuff you read on phoronix.
<nikolam> so beside unity-lens-shopping , there is also amazon plugin to remove.. Thanks gordonjcp
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: i am almost ready to toss phoronix, if anyone spams they do, and i do a pretty go job of catching spam before i have to see it'
<gordonjcp> nikolam: yes, unity-lens-shopping, that's the thing
<gordonjcp> invariant: yeah, it seems that everyone that whines about it has read the same article and actually doesn't know much about what's going on at all
<invariant> gordonjcp, the way I understand it the criticism is well founded.
<nikolam> invariant, click on <i> on boddom on dash to inform on dash/unity legal notices
<gordonjcp> invariant: I like the amazon plugin <shrug>
<invariant> nikolam, I don't use Unity.
<gordonjcp> it's useful, and it helps keep the lights on for the Ubuntu team
<gordonjcp> nikolam: you're also free to pick a different DE or even a different distro
<gordonjcp> nikolam: or for that matter a different OS
<invariant> gordonjcp, you did not respond to what I asked.
<OerHeks> invariant, if you don't use unity, stop the rant please.
<gordonjcp> invariant: I didn't see you ask a question
<almoxarife> DE, distro, OS, its all so confusing
<invariant> OerHeks, I am not ranting. Please follow the subject.
<nikolam> invariant, dashhome>I on bottom
<adknight87> MY question before I go is WHY should he have to worry about that if he isn't doing anything wrong?
<gordonjcp> invariant: it's probably more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<invariant> OerHeks, I just asked why gordonjcp believes that nikolam is just copying things off phoronix without understanding.
<gordonjcp> invariant: oh, I answered that
<almoxarife> adknight87: dont you like to worry?
<invariant> gordonjcp, it seems very on-topic to me.
<gordonjcp> invariant: it's not a support-related discussion, so it's offtopic for the support channel
<nikolam> gordonjcp, It is not the point. the point it to have clean solution to turn it off. Since I would recommending Ubuntu to users. And to try to make users aware of that. And at the end maybe canging ways Canonical trat users now.
<adknight87> almoxarife: Why I'm aware and know what to do but we aren't the ones the good guys are looking to book
<adknight87> :P
<adknight87> Again fruitful thought.
<invariant> gordonjcp, in an actual company, it would be a support question.
<adknight87> brb
<gordonjcp> nikolam: the recommendation is to use Amazon through Unity, and pay back some of the support and development costs ;-)
<invariant> gordonjcp, it doesn't say 'technical support' in the topic.
<nikolam> invariant, I just installed Ubuntu. and found out that it is spying on me. I were not on Phoronix.
<invariant> gordonjcp, it is completely on-topic.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: then install something else
<invariant> gordonjcp, you are just avoiding the question.
<dragosta> I have managed to find something to do with Bluetooth after doing cat /var/log/dmesg: http://pastebin.com/0PL8KAes
<gordonjcp> invariant: I answered your question twice.
<nikolam> gordonjcp, Nope. I see no contract between me and amazon to send them my Desktop usage.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: then use something else
<invariant> nikolam, you said something; you didn't answer the question.
<invariant> gordonjcp, that was for you.
<dragosta> still, none of the applets seem to detect it
<gordonjcp> invariant: okay, since you have trouble understanding it
<almoxarife> i am assuming that one who uses a conical product, ie; ubuntu, entered into a contractual agreement with same said organization, one does have the option to not use the product, short of that the argument is mute, :)
<nikolam> gordonjcp, nope. Contributing is a way of making Ubuntu better. Exactly what I am trying. And to seek solution to that particular problem.
<joris> Hi. Can I set a full hostname in /etc/hostname such as mydomain.com ?
<gordonjcp> invariant: everybody that complains about the Amazon shopping lens seems to make reference to the same article in Phoronix where they launched into their usual anti-Unity ranting
<nikolam> It was similar like removing ubuntu one in 10.04 to not sharing my IP address.
<almoxarife> joris: yes you can
<joris> thank you
<invariant> nikolam, for new users, it is spying, I agree.  However, once you are made aware of it, you can easily turn it off.
<gordonjcp> invariant: therefore, I tend to assume that *anyone* whining about unity-lens-shopping is doing so because they read the Phoronix article, and not because they actually dug into it
<gordonjcp> nikolam: oh, come on
<joris> can I put multiple ones in there? like production, production.mydomain.com and mydomain.com ?
<gordonjcp> "share my IP address"
<gordonjcp> nikolam: do you know how IP works?
<gordonjcp> you're sharing your IP address now
<OerHeks> great, invariant you give the answer to your own question. now we can move on.
<nikolam> invariant, well that is what exactly what is needed, for me and other to understand how to turn that spying off.
<nikolam> gordonjcp, yes.
<invariant> gordonjcp, you still haven't answered the question.
<invariant> gordonjcp, you are only projecting your assumptions; something I could not care less about.
<gordonjcp> invariant: in which case I clearly don't understand your question
<nikolam> gordonjcp, nope. i use TOR and xchat addon to use Tor/onion network to use freenode.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: yeah, you're really easy to trace
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<invariant> gordonjcp, why is it wrong what the phoronix article says?
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i create a directory using another user when in root so i don't have to chown and stuff?
<gordonjcp> nikolam: I know where you are down to the dslam you're on
 * OerHeks thinks this is going to be a personal attack on gordonjcp 
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: yeah
<nikolam> gordonjcp, that is not the point. Point is - Canonical done that to all Ubuntu users without knowing. But let's get to technical parts.
<invariant> OerHeks, I think what you think is completely wrong.
<nikolam> Goal is to understand what to set it up to stop it. Beside removing unity-lens-shopping.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: tor would be great if *everyone* did it, but since there are only a handful of exit nodes it's actually more traceable than not bothering with tor
<nikolam> That is all. Let canonical change their own privacy problems on other place.
<invariant> gordonjcp, there are thousands of exit nodes.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: (I don't actually know where you are down to the dslam but I could find out if I cared)
<invariant> gordonjcp, and while it might be traceable for The Powers That Be, it is not traceable for you.
<nikolam> gordonjcp, that was just an example. And have nothing to do with the case of sharing IP and private usage searches and types with third parties.
<almoxarife> its them entry nodes that will get you
<nikolam> invariant, :)
<invariant> gordonjcp, as such, you are just spreading complete misinformation.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: so remove it
<gordonjcp> nikolam: if it's that big a deal, recommend that your users use xubuntu
<nikolam> gordonjcp, I removed it, we will see if something elese in ubuntu sharing some information. Maybe ubuntu one?
<gordonjcp> nikolam: I don't really care, tbh
<gordonjcp> why would I care
<gordonjcp> I use Amazon *anyway*
<nikolam> gordonjcp, I already use xubuntu since 6.10 This is computer I am preparing for other people.
 * invariant thinks gordonjcp deserves a troll award
<gordonjcp> nikolam: stick Xubuntu on it then
<nikolam> gordonjcp, but not like, amazon knowing my every move on my desktop
<gordonjcp> nikolam: they don't know your every move on the desktop
<nikolam> gordonjcp, most probably will.
<almoxarife> lets stop the personal attacks, pls, its not nice, you do want to be nice dont you?
<nikolam> I must say I mostly like ubuntu selling/software center.
<nikolam> And I always Enable sharing installed programs info for statistics woth Canonical.
<OerHeks> nikolam, amazon does NOT know every move, stop trolling.
<nikolam> "To make Ubuntu better" you know
<adknight87> Interesting my swap location doesn't stay on after a reboot I have to turn it back on.
<almoxarife> adknight87: you need to add the swap to /etc/fstab
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: you beat me to it ;-)
<nikolam> OerHeks, I would but gordonjcp keeps pushing me. I just wanted solution for Dsh home npt sending my usage and local serches to Amazon and other parties. See legal notice of Dash on the bottom of it, by pressing <I> button.
<adknight87> almoxarife: I followed the directions for that on ubuntu's site
<joris> I have changed my /etc/hostname, but sendmail is still sending HELOs with my old hostname. I have restarted init.d/networking and sendmail. Any ideas?
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: one of the neatest tricks i found was moving lines from mtab to fstab, thats good, because i am clueless on how to construct it myself
<nikolam> OerHeks, It Does. see legal notice for Dash home
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: yeah, that'd work
<almoxarife> adknight87: sure you did, you just didnt read it all, take it back!
<adknight87> almoxarife: You make me want to show file edit time date stamps
<almoxarife> adknight87: are you saying you did add the swap to fstab?
<theo_> hello folks
<blackshirt> hello theo_
<adknight87> almoxarife: Yes. I even was here double checking
<theo_> hello anita
<Asiap> hello
<invariant> FYI,  https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<almoxarife> adknight87: then you did it wrong, :)
 * nikolam also removing everything named "ubuntuone" from system to stop sharing IP with Canonical third-parties
<almoxarife> adknight87: do it right this time
<adknight87> POOP
<adknight87> pickin on me again
<adknight87> Am I not suppose to mess with the fstab?
<Guest40218> xcxc
<almoxarife> nikolam: you are getting tedious, dont make me get an op, take the politics elsewhere
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: pastebin your fstab?
<Guest40218> hej\
<Asiap> HEJ
<Asiap> CO TAM?
<Guest40218> Pozdro żal\
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: but, but, if i do you can see my internet pipes or something
<Asiap> Ty głuptasku
<gordonjcp> almoxarife: ZOMG YOUR COMPUTER IS BROADCASTING AN IP ADDRESS!
<Guest40218> żąl
<gordonjcp> !en | Guest40218
<ubottu> Guest40218: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<almoxarife> zomg?
<nikolam> almoxarife, itis not politics. It is removing Canonical spying Appl installed by default in Ubuntu. it is technical question of what apps should be removed to get Not inside Canonical politics.
<joris> zomgf
<Asiap> Nażelowany cristiano
<Guest40218> chyba ty
<gordonjcp> !en | Asiap
<ubottu> Asiap: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Asiap> pierdol sie
<Guest40218> sama sie pierdol
<Asiap> cycki
<Guest40218> chciałabyś
<gordonjcp> !ops | Asiap
<ubottu> Asiap: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Asiap> chce
<DJones> Asiap: Guest40218 Stop now
<Guest40218> i like old woman
<Asiap> yes
<nikolam> I also have menu on login screen moved to the left side after fresh installing Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit . And I have many dots on the screen. (It is Nvidia 210 graphics and I suppose it uses nouveau driver after fresh install)
<adknight87> fstab pastebin anyone?
<adknight87> http://pastebin.com/X8rS2Xg7
<adknight87> nikolam: do you know about bluecava?
<nikolam> When I log in , screen garble and then it log in right
<adknight87> login draws a grid
<almoxarife> adknight87: swap is on sda5?
<adknight87> almoxarife: it's on sdb5
<almoxarife> adknight87: yes, my bad
<adknight87> almoxarife: I have a on board SSD drive that's 8 Gigs the same as my ram.
<nikolam> but it also garbles the screen after login and before displaying desktop, so I suppose it is some kind of bug. Or related to unity-lens-shopping and ubuntu one removal
<almoxarife> adknight87: yes, you have told us that a few times
<gordonjcp> adknight87: you're not swapping to the SSD though, right?
<adknight87> gordonjcp: I am actually it works.
<gordonjcp> adknight87: not for long...
<nikolam> adknight87, I do not know kothing about bluecava. Not sure it has to do something about Ubuntu
<adknight87> gordonjcp: why is that?
<gordonjcp> adknight87: because you only have a finite number of write cycles
<gordonjcp> adknight87: and swapping gets through them pretty quickly
<almoxarife> adknight87: you want to see 100% swap?
<nikolam> gordonjcp, maybe he could just turn on SSD optimizations.
<adknight87> nikolam: then I suggest you do and that you put your halt on privacy issues with ubuntu to a latterday conversation
<adknight87> almoxarife: you mean to say you want me to fill my 8gigs of ssd space with crap just to see
<nikolam> adknight87, I will never stop inofrming users of technical posibility of removing applications that can help them using Ubuntu more privatly.
<almoxarife> adknight87: increase the swapiness from the default 60 to 100, then bring it back to 60 when you are finally bored with swap
<nikolam> Users have right to use their OS in best way to them.
<adknight87> nikolam: bluecava.com
<almoxarife> adknight87: i dont 'want' you to do a thing, it was a suggestion
<nikolam> and adding and removing app is just normal usage of an OS.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: it's still not a great idea
<gordonjcp> nikolam: these days swap isn't such a big thing, since we all have more RAM than we could possibly need ;-)
<nikolam> gordonjcp, don't know what you reffer to.
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: yes,
<gordonjcp> nikolam: your comment about SSD optimisations
<gordonjcp> nikolam: the best optimisation is not to hammer them into the ground with swap...
<nikolam> gordonjcp, swap is usefull to have, bacause of hybernation. an I like to have swap in case some all malfunction and start leaking RAM. I have long experience.
<almoxarife> gordonjcp: i would have to agree, using ssd for swap does seem like wanting to kill the ssd early and for no good reason
<adknight87> xD
<nikolam> gordonjcp, Swap is used only when ther eis not enough RAM. That is all. it does not hurt , just helps IF needed.
<adknight87> I'm not using the SSD for squat
<gordonjcp> nikolam: that's not quite true
<nikolam> gordonjcp, but what is true then?
<gordonjcp> well, it depends on a lot of factors
<gordonjcp> stuff gets swapped out if it has been idle for a long time, and doesn't necessarily get swapped back in
<almoxarife> god, someone/s had too much caffeine this morning
<gordonjcp> nikolam: I mean I'm sitting with about 75% swap space used and 50% RAM used at the moment
<bazhang> lets move on please
<gordonjcp> you'd think that it would stop swapping stuff out since there's loads of RAM kicking about
<gordonjcp> if I close firefox I'll get about 25% RAM used ;-)
<nikolam> gordonjcp, well, that is just fine for me. Swap have its usage. It is there to do exactly that. To help if needed etc.
<bazhang> nikolam, thats enough
<bazhang> lets take the swap debate elsewhere
<gordonjcp> nikolam: if the RAM starts filling up then even when it's nowhere near full the machine will be swapping like mad
<bazhang> gordonjcp, ?
<gordonjcp> bazhang: sorry, I hit enter on that just as your line popped up
<adknight87> OKAY guys here was the issue I won't be touching the swap very often meaning not a lot of wear and tear. I have 8 gig's of ram and do not hibernate the laptop. So in a rare case that I do. I actually can't hibernate for some reason the option is grayed out.
<nikolam> gordonjcp, I think that depends on your usage case. I personally like to have it, I am long time user. Let's just leave it at that.
<almoxarife> :)
<gordonjcp> oh well
<almoxarife> about time
<[deXter]> Looks like he ran out of RAM.
<adknight87> xD!
<almoxarife> adknight87: you cant hibernate?
<gordonjcp> I love people who say "oh I'm a long time user" like it means something
<adknight87> almoxarife: apparently not on this system
<almoxarife> adknight87: thats something worth fixating about
<nikolam> bazhang, I was just ending "topic you don't like" I call for unjust managing of a channel.
<gordonjcp> nikolam: again, #ubuntu-offtopic is for blethering
<adknight87> almoxarife: I never really required it much use out of it.
<nikolam> gordonjcp, I am not doing nothing wrong, but technical questions, Please stop mollesting me.
<adknight87> Apparently there's a "discard" option for fstab mount properties too also a nice "noatime" option as well to reduce writes
<sanav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<patr|ck> hell
<Eagleman> hell to you to
<patr|ck> how can i access the encrypted home directory from outside of ubuntu?
<patr|ck> s/hell/hello/ :-)
<adknight87> almoxarife: still alive?
<almoxarife> adknight87: what?
<adknight87> almoxarife: apparently now that I have read a bit more into the swap on ssd support there is already a discard function in the kernel. But I'm still having issues trying to get my swap to stay on lol.
<Pipe1984> Good morning. I have a doubt with the partitions. I have a 500GB hard drive and I have W7 and Ubuntu. The partitions would W7 50-60Gb, 30 Gb for /, 2GB swap, and the rest for / home. The configured as primary? recomendais follow that order or another?
<Dr_willis> windows 7 often wants 2 partions one for its special boot partion and one for the os.  thats how most pc makers set  it up. but i think its NOT requirewd fo windows 7 to have 2
<cfhowlett> Pipe1984: as a general rule, set swap to 2X your system ram
<dcherniv> Pipe1984, primary/secondary doesnt matter too on GPT which is default for windows 7
<Dr_willis> you may want to put all of the linux partions on an extended with logicals also.
<Pipe1984> i have 4 gb RAM
<juniour> hey guys i have install ubuntu with dual boot with win 7 via wibi not its corrucpted
<adknight87> What are the mount options for fstab?
<juniour> now ubuntu is corrupted
<cfhowlett> juniour: wubi is a testing platform not a long term installation solution.  Consider a proper dual boot or virtual installation
<juniour> but there are importan file in ubuntu home how can i recovere them
<juniour> is there any method so i can recove my file
<Dr_willis> adknight87,  man fstab and man mount will show most all options.. what one are you looking for?
<Dr_willis> juniour,  if the filesystem is currupted and was fscked. its posslbe the file got moved to /lost+found
<adknight87> Dr_willis: I changed locations of my swap. But it's on another drive so it needs to mount first which apparently it isn't doing.
<Dr_willis> mount first? first over what?
<Dr_willis> you have more then 1 swap partiion? you can set priorties for them
<adknight87> Ubuntu starts with the os hard drive with the os partition which is mounted the SSD that I have now is not mounted so I have to wait till after start up to manually swapon
<juniour> where i will found /lost+found
<juniour> Dr_willis where i will found /lost+found
<Dr_willis> juniour,  thats the full path..    /lost+found is in the root of your install.. ie:  "/"
<juniour> ubuntu wont start
<juniour> i cant go to ubuntu
<Dr_willis> That wasent your original problem.. you care to add any more details?
<juniour> my ubuntu is not starting
<Dr_willis> use a live cd, mount your installed system. look for the file.
<Dr_willis> it may be in your users home. or in Lost+found on the filesystem of your installed system.
<Dr_willis> adknight87,  you could always put a swapon command in rc.local but ive never seen anyone need to do that.
<juniour> Dr_willis ubuntu was insalled using wibi
<juniour> in same partation as C
<Dr_willis> juniour,  then you could use a live cd, and mount by hand the wubi install 'virtualdisk' file.
<adknight87> Dr_willis: so where's this rc.local?
<Dr_willis> adknight87,  in /etc/
<Dr_willis> 'locate rc.local'  is handy to rember. ;) for finding files
<BluesKaj> hi all
<adknight87> danke
<adknight87> um what exactly do I have to do for mounting a swap location in that xD
<Dr_willis> i dont know 'exactly' but you would boot the live cd. determine the file thats your wubi installed hd. and use the mount commands loop option to mount it. same as you would an iso file.
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_willis> sudo mount -o loop /media/windows/pathtothewubiinstalledhdfile /media/mywubiinstall   (or similer)
<Dr_willis> then everything on that wubi install should be in /media/mywubiinstall
<Dr_willis> theres a Mounting Guide factoid.
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<adknight87> xD DANKE
<Dr_willis> adknight87,  you said you had to use the swapon command for some reason.. you could run it from rc.loca
<Dr_willis> rc.local
<atmo_> I use UBUNTU live on flashpendrive
 * Dr_willis is getting juniour  and adknight87s questions confused. ;)
<adknight87> When would the rc.local be ran?
<Dr_willis> adknight87,  its the last service to run.
<adknight87> I noticed
<adknight87> CF
<adknight87> xD
<atmo_> can I save any data on this flashpen?
<Dr_willis> live usb?
<adknight87> #!/bin/sh -e
<adknight87> swapon
<adknight87> exit 0
<adknight87> that right?
<adknight87> or a I completely an idiot
<bazhang> !enter | adknight87
<ubottu> adknight87: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> the live usb setup CAN have a persistant save file to allow you to save things as your user atmo_. also any free space on the flash can be accessed from widnows. since its on a vfat filesystem
<Dr_willis> adknight87,  thats about it. Its not rocket Surgery. ;)
<adknight87> Figured so. That a real op?
<adknight87> I'll be back with a report on whether it had worked or not.
<Dr_willis> be rather weird that rc.local wouldent work. :) i still have no idea why you need to do that command..
<roger21> i have an external hd setup in the fstab, my problem is when the hd is unpluged the system won't boot, can't it be more tolerant?
<astrogool> asdf
<yeats> roger21: probably shouldn't put it in the fstab if it's not always there
<Dr_willis> use the noauto option is one way
<adknight87> danke Dr_willis
<Rock> how to change text color of non x user
<Dr_willis> clarify what you mean by that Rock
<Rock> i want to change text color of non-graphical user
<Dr_willis> change it where? you mean the bash promopt?
<Rock> yes
<Dr_willis> theres the 'bash prompt howto' that gives pages of examples of how to do fancy things like that...
<Rock> is there any link for this?
 * Dr_willis loves playing 20 questions to get to the real question...
<awaad> Is there any tool that works under Ubuntu such as Visio ?
<Dr_willis> type in bash prompt howto in your browser..
<Dr_willis> should be at tldp.org or a dozen other sites
<awaad> If it exists, does it work with vsd files that is generated by Visio in Windows?
<Rock> i'll check
<adknight87> xD
<Dr_willis> The bash prompmt color changes also affect terminals in X..    ;P
<roger21> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Rock> i didnt get anything helpful in google for change text colour of text based user
<adknight87> o.o
<adknight87> Rock:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<Dr_willis> Rock,  becayse you are wanting to change the BASH PROMPT
<Dr_willis> and its NOT specific to a 'text based user'
<Dr_willis> theres even some fancy bash 'themes' you can setup if you wanted to go hard core. with fancy prompts and other neat tricks
<awaad> Any one can help ?
<adknight87> I had my bash looking like a snake
<dilshod> what is problem?
<adknight87> awaad: you were asking the visio question right?
<dilshod> awaad ??
<awaad> adknight87: Yes
<Dr_willis> never used viso.. so no idea
<adknight87> awaad: install wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=119
<awaad> dilshod, I asked if there is an alternative for Windows Visio Under Ubuntu?
<kRush> where is nautilus pulling the mount options for ntfs drives from? I need the executable flag but I can't set it
<dilshod> What's meen visio question?
<Dr_willis> executable flag on ntfs/vfat can get real annoying.
<Dr_willis> the ntfs-config tool Might let you tweak it. or you could use a custome fstab entry for the ntfs filesystem to enable the executable option
<awaad> Dr_willis: Visio is an application that runs under windows which is used for er diagram desing, Logical Diagrams, Call Flows, etc
<Dr_willis> !alternatives
<adknight87> awaad: you check out the link?
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Dr_willis> hmm.. not that factoid. ;)
<awaad> adknight87: I am searching for an alternative to visio not how to install it under Ubuntu
<adknight87> awaad: sounds like a job for google
<adknight87> dun dun dun
<Dr_willis> https://www.lucidchart.com/pages/tour/visio_alternative
<Dr_willis> first hit for 'viso alterantive' ;)
<adknight87> wonders of the internet
<OerHeks> awaad, check dia in softwarecentre, or Visual Paradigm (closed source, paid) or yED (free) http://www.yworks.com/en/products_yed_about.html
<Dr_willis> http://www.osalt.com/visio   lists several alterantives... 2nd google hit.
<Dr_willis> Kivio is part of the KOffice open source office suite. For flowcharting, network diagrams and all other graphing need Kivio solves them with an easy to user interface.
<Dr_willis> Read more at http://www.osalt.com/visio#qpVsHKUZEjA6aYgb.99
<Dr_willis> wonder if libreoffice dosent have somthing similer..  Ive not needed to do  such work in years
<OerHeks> Dr_willis +1 for kivio
<awaad> Dr_willis, adknight87, OerHeks, Does any application of those listed by you support vsd format generated by Visio ?
<Dr_willis> awaad,  all i did was read the first line of the descriptions basically. ;)
<yeats> libreoffice draw is roughly similar, though not feature for feature
<nicolenicole> Hello, I currently have Ubuntu Studio installed on my hard disk (as LVM2 filetype) but the disk memory is full and I cannot load the operating system locally (I'm currently on a Lubuntu live CD) nor can I mount the partition/drive (there is only one partition on the hard disk).  GParted apparently does not support LVM2 and I was not able to mount the /dev/ubuntu-studio/root volume in Terminal either.  I need a way to access or
<blackshirt> !moduser
<yeats> nicolenicole: try 'sudo apt-get install lvm2' while running the live CD
<BigMao> Hi there - ever since I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, every executable that I run is generating a "gmon.out" file.  I'm not sure if the other users on the system installed GNU gprof or something - but it shouldn't be affecting every single program that I'm running.  Is there some way to address this?
<nicolenicole> lvm2 is already installed on the Lubuntu live CD
<yeats> nicolenicole: in the terminal, do 'lvs' then
<savio> !lvs
<blackshirt> what is apache module for user_html setup?
<nicolenicole> ok it listed the volumes
<nicolenicole> the data is fine, the problem (I assume) is that the drive is full, there is 0% free memory on it
<OerHeks> awaad, not sure, check it out yourself.
<BigMao> Could this be an issue with gcc?
<yeats> nicolenicole: you were trying to mount the lvm partitions, right?
<nicolenicole> yes I cannot mount the local hard drive or any of the partitions or volumes on it
<yeats> nicolenicole: and what happens when you try?
<blackshirt> what is apache module for user dir html setup?
<yeats> blackshirt: mod_userdir
<nicolenicole> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt states that LVM2 is an unknown file type
<yeats> nicolenicole: you can't mount that directly - you have to mount the lvm partition itself
<yeats> nicolenicole: something like '/dev/mapper/lvmPartition'
<adknight87> sudo -i
<adknight87> apt-get install lvm2
<adknight87> modprobe dm-mod
<adknight87> vgchange -a y
<FloodBot1> adknight87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adknight87> :P
<adknight87> nicolenicole: http://www.linux-sxs.org/storage/fedora2ubuntu.html
<nicolenicole> sudo mount /dev/ubuntu-studio/root /mnt also gives error message
<yeats> nicolenicole: note that adknight87's 'sudo vgchange -a y' may be necessary
<yeats> nicolenicole: what is the message?
<adknight87_> nicolenicole: you get the link?
<nicolenicole> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio-root, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<nicolenicole> yes I'll see what those steps do
<adknight87_> kk
<nicolenicole> exact same error message
<nicolenicole> ubuntu-studio is the volume group, with root and swap_1 being the two volumes
<blackshirt> nicolenicole look at your dmesg
<nicolenicole> dmesg?
<thebrush> hellojacob, may I create a script in ubuntu that is called with a link like callto:// or mailto://  from browser?
<adknight87> nicolenicole: even loading the module hadn't worked?
<Na_Klar> when using ubuntu as live usb hdd, the usb drive is mounted as /cdrom and therefore only readable. How can I write data to the usb drive in spite of?
<nicolenicole> I'm not sure?  it is not mounted
<nicolenicole> when I try to mount using file explorer, I get this: Error mounting /dev/dm-0 at /media/lubuntu/4371c113-fa26-41b2-9525-15045dac20de: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/dm-0" "/media/lubuntu/4371c113-fa26-41b2-9525-15045dac20de"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio-root,        missing codepage or helper program, 
<nicolenicole> same wrong fs type, etc. error
<nicolenicole> that shows in Terminal as well
<adknight87> did you vgchange -a y
<nicolenicole> no?
<nicolenicole> the page said modprobe dm-mod
<nicolenicole> oh yes
<nicolenicole> vgchange -ay ubuntu-studio
<PwnnaWeb> hey can anyone help me with http://askubuntu.com/questions/209605/cdc-acm-not-firing ?
<adknight87> activate all
<nicolenicole> the only thing I can think if is to copy the partition to a larger external hard drive, then extend the partition, would Ubuntu Studio work then if it is just a memory issue?
<shyrain> how to enter second disk?
<nicolenicole> GParted apparently can't do it, but Clonezilla supports LVM2
<nicolenicole> www.clonezilla.org
<auronandace> nicolenicole: memory = ram (not harddisk space)
<adknight87> Storage
<adknight87> is the term
<nicolenicole> would that work?  all I want is my files back, I can reinstall the OS after that
<nicolenicole> sorry, yes
<nicolenicole> RAM is fine
<nicolenicole> it is out of storage
<shyrain> 有中国人没？
<PwnnaWeb> shyrain: yes, #ubuntu-cn
<adknight87> So did you  sudo mount /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 /mnt/fcroot -o ro,user?
<nicolenicole> yes
<shyrain> 怎么进D盘、
<nicolenicole> I named it uroot but same thing
<nicolenicole> sudo mount /dev/ubuntu-studio/root /mnt/uroot -o ro,user
<shyrain> 怎么进？
<nicolenicole> so do you think I can't mount because the drive is out of storage?  or could it have been corrupted somehow and the files are lost?
<PwnnaWeb> shyrain: /join #ubuntu-cn
<yeats> nicolenicole: you might take a look at this in case it helps: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<Chucrute301> You can do a zero fill
<yeats> Chucrute301: nicolenicole is trying to recover data, not wipe her disk
<nicolenicole> hm, what is dumpe2fs ?
<dyd> how can i add a vpn? it has a lock and i can't add anything
<adknight87> what does your fdisk -l show?
<nicolenicole> -l is not an option?
<nicolenicole> oh
<yeats> nicolenicole: "-l" as in lowercase "L"
<nicolenicole> cannot open it says
<yeats> nicolenicole: can you pastebin the full message?
<adknight87> Odd might be because Gparted is open
<nicolenicole> cannot open /dev/sda2 or sda5
<shevy> anyone knows of an easy way to move the close-button to the right side of the windows?
<Chucrute301> Install windows
<Chucrute301> :)
<yeats> Chucrute301: please stop trolling
<Chucrute301> Ok iam kidding
<nicolenicole> you can slide the open/close buttons around with the XFCE desktop settings
<llutz_> !controls | shevy not sure if this still works
<ubottu> shevy not sure if this still works: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<adknight87> Theme options have left or right positions in gnome
<shevy> yeah, I remember that... I restarted in xfce, and everything was on the left top side suddenly too, so it must have been theme related
<Chucrute301> Right
<shevy> thanks llutz, adknight87 and nicolenicole
<Chucrute301> In gnome-shell :)
<Chucrute301> Iam not trolling now :D
<patr|ck> i get "is not in the sudoers file" - how can i fix this?
<nicolenicole> GParted lists sda1 as the optical drive with the live CD, then sda2 as "extended" and sda5 as "lvm2 pv" with "ubuntu-studio" as the mount point, is that normal?  there is only one hard disk
<shevy> Chucrute301, yeah but you didn't help, so I had to omit you in my giving-thanks-list ;P
<llutz_> patr|ck: "sudo adduser username sudo"   replace username with the user you want to have sudo rights
<ThinkT510> nicolenicole: sda1 would be the first partition on the first disk
<BigMao> Hi there, can someone help me with Ubuntu not recognizing my NVidia graphics cards?
<BigMao> I just updated the kernel and built a new kernel module, but the card is still not being recognized.
<nicolenicole> sda is the live CD for Lubuntu
<nicolenicole> *sda1
<yeats> nicolenicole: no, that's not normal - /dev/sda is the hard disk
<patr|ck> llutz, i already did that and i already had a re-log but no dice
<llutz_> patr|ck: "id username" gives "sudo" as group back?
<Chucrute301> I know shevy, no problem :)
<BigMao> Could this actually be a hardware issue? I am only seeing "nvidia1" in /dev
<yeats> nicolenicole: so 'sudo fdisk -l' doesn't work?
<nicolenicole> I have to specify the disk
<patr|ck> llutz, i am in the group sudo
<nicolenicole> it cannot open sda2 or sda5
<llutz_> patr|ck: what version are you using "lsb_release -sc"
<adknight87> It doesn't open anything nicole
<patr|ck> llutz, 12.04 AMD64
<yeats> nicolenicole: something's really not right about that
<adknight87> It prints out the drives
<adknight87> that's connected to the machine
<nicolenicole> fdisk -l /dev/sda5 --> Cannot open /dev/sda5
<ThinkT510> nicolenicole: gparted shows your partition layout
<yeats> nicolenicole: just 'fdisk -l'
<nicolenicole> that doesn't do anything
<adknight87> ODD
<yeats> nicolenicole: 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<ThinkT510> nicolenicole: sudo fdisk -l
<adknight87> It's suppose to do something
<llutz_> patr|ck: "sudo grep \%sudo /etc/sudoers"
<nicolenicole> I didn't sudo
<nicolenicole> ok
<patr|ck> llutz, yes
<yeats> nicolenicole: can you pastebin that output?
<nicolenicole> I got output
<adknight87> I've been waiting on the pastebin
<adknight87> xD
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i add bash...access thingy to a user
<nicolenicole> um I don't know how to copy from XTerm on Lubuntu live CD
<llutz_> patr|ck: yes what?
<adknight87> right click
<Wiz_KeeD> when i login i don't have bash activated and i need to type in bash so i can start execiting commands via cli
<Wiz_KeeD> any ideeas on how i can edit the user so it can navigate personaly?
<Dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD,  set the default shell for the user to be bash via 'chsh'
<adknight87> highlight text obviously and right click
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i do that?
<Dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD,  how did you add the user? or is this on a vps?
<yeats> !pastebinit | nicolenicole
<ubottu> nicolenicole: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD,  set the default shell for the user to be bash via 'chsh'  <------------- command is 'chsh' ;)
<nicolenicole> it doesn't do anything, there's no menu and no right-click and I can't screencapture or print screen apparently
<llutz_> Wiz_KeeD: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash username
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you Dr_willis and llutz
<Zathras> hi, is there an easy way to manually download a package and all it's dependencies so I can burn it on a CD for someone?
<Dr_willis> nicolenicole,  with xterm, you can select, then middle click
<nicolenicole> ok so just enter pastebinit in Terminal?
<Dr_willis> !aptoncd | Zathras
<ubottu> Zathras: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<yeats> nicolenicole: 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' then 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit' should do it
<llutz_> patr|ck: "sudo grep \%sudo /etc/sudoers"     the output is what?
<adknight87> oddities with that livecd
<Zathras> Dr_willis, cool, but I am not on Ubuntu. I am on Debian. Is there an alternative?
<nicolenicole> gimme a min
<Dr_willis> Zathras,  no idea.. check in #debian
<llutz_> Zathras: aptoncd works on debian too
<nicolenicole> yikes ok I don't know what middle-clicking did but it didn't like it
<nicolenicole> is pastebinit a command to copy the previous output?
<ThinkT510> nicolenicole: middle-clicking simply pastes what you highlighted last
<yeats> nicolenicole: no - it will send whatever you give it to a pastebin and return the URL
<adknight87> Giving fdisk -l to the pastebin
<nicolenicole> so do I enter "
<adknight87> is what you are doing
<raven> hi
<yeats> nicolenicole: no quotes
<nicolenicole> "sudo fdisk -l pastebinit"
<Chucrute301> hi ?
<yeats> nicolenicole: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Chucrute301> raven, hi
<yeats> nicolenicole:  you need '|'
<nicolenicole> ok
<Zathras> aptoncd reads my apt archive which is Debian based. However I need for someone else Ubuntu packages. It seems I cannot select a different list of sources so that probably makes the tool useless for what I want to do?
<nicolenicole> it won't let me install pastebinit on the live CD
<adknight87> xD FAIL
<yeats> nicolenicole: ok - so what happens when you try?
<Ezio> :)
<nicolenicole> it does say that Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio-oot doesn't contain a valid partition table
<nicolenicole> same for ubuntu--studio-swap_1
<nicolenicole> *studio-root
<adknight87> I'm thinking there's a mount mess up here
<raven> xubuntu 12.10: i have two panels on top. i set  the desktop settings so that maximized windowy have the right high but non maximized windws still hide half under the second panel. how to set the desktop borders right?
<Ezio_Auditore> sudo su
<Dr_willis> dont use sudo su
<Ezio_Auditore> password><123abc
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Ezio_Auditore> i dont like !sudo
<llutz_> Ezio_Auditore: who cares
<Dr_willis> Ezio_Auditore,  use sudo -i if you need a root shell.
<Dr_willis> or  sudo -s  ;) i never can rember which one.
<adknight87> -k
<adknight87> :P
<Ezio_Auditore> llutz my granfather care
<Sniffy> Hi there, how do I prevent the desktop manager from starting at all?
<Ezio_Auditore> he uses gentoo
<Sniffy> I know how to stop it using "sudo service lightdm stop"
<Dr_willis> !text | Sniffy
<ubottu> Sniffy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<nicolenicole> I'm running sudo apt-get update to see if I can get pastebinit that way
<Sniffy> Dr_willis, thanks. :)
<Dr_willis> Sniffy,  the text mode keeps a DM from starting
<Sniffy> Dr_willis, is the boot loader config in /boot/grub/grub.cfg or somewhere else?
<Sniffy> One thing that has confused me over the years is that Ubuntu moves the config files around
<yeats> nicolenicole: not trying to create another rabbit hole to go down - you could just use the lxde terminal emulator and copy/paste from there?
<Chucrute301> i think is sudo-s ;)
<Dr_willis> cant say ive notced them moveing
 * yeats assumes that is installed there
<llutz_> Sniffy: you edit /etc/default/grub and run "update-grub" then. grub.cfg is not to be edited manually
<adknight87> What livecd is this anyways
<nicolenicole> ok got it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379505/
<nicolenicole> Python was out-of-date with the live CD
<roger21> i have an external hd in the fstab, my problem is when the hd is unpluged the system won't boot, trying and trying again to mount it, can it be set-up to give up at some point?
<adknight87> sda5
<Sniffy> llutz_, thank you. :)
<yeats> nicolenicole: okay - that looks okay
<nicolenicole> yes as far as I can tell everything is fine except for the fact it doesn't mount :-p
<Sniffy> My main issue is that I just updated the Linux kernel and my NVIDIA graphics cards are no longer being recognized.
<Sniffy> I'm running this machine as a server and it's not connected to any monitors
<ThinkT510> Sniffy: what kernel version?
<nicolenicole> sdb and sdc are the two external hard drives I have plugged in
<yeats> nicolenicole: can you do 'sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio-root /mnt/uroot' and pastebin the output?
<Sniffy> ThinkT510, I upgraded from 3.2.0-29 to 3.2.0-33
<nicolenicole> same error as before
<adknight87> Think she should try mounting /dev/sda5
<adknight87> she/he who knows
<nicolenicole> it says unknown filesystem type LVM2_member
<yeats> adknight87: that won't work - that's the disk containing the LVM volumes, not where the filesystem actually is
<Sniffy> ThinkT510, I got it to create the device files by running "sudo nvidia-smi -a" following some forum instructions
<Sniffy> I'm not sure what this actually did.
<Cucciu> ciao
<Cucciu> !list
<ubottu> Cucciu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ThinkT510> Sniffy: sorry, never heard of that
<adknight87> True I take that back the logical drive
<adknight87> xD
<ThinkT510> Sniffy: is this nvidia optimus?
<yeats> nicolenicole: try 'sudo fsck /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio-root' and see if that works?
<Sniffy> ThinkT510, I don't think so.
 * yeats steps away for a bit
<nicolenicole> error reading block 29944407 resulted in short read??
<Sniffy> I'm running a Linux box with three cards and no attached monitors
<adknight87> xD just as he steps away
<nicolenicole> what is fsck?
<yeats> !fsck | nicolenicole
<adknight87> !fsck
<ubottu> nicolenicole: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<gustav__> dh_make is broken. It installed files I'm trying to make a package out of.
<adknight87> jinx
<adknight87> I want a dr pepper
<nicolenicole> hm
<nicolenicole> so maybe the drive is corrupted on that block?
<adknight87> nicolenicole: Why are you doing this through livecd again?
<nicolenicole> because I can't mount the local drive?
<nicolenicole> Ubuntu Studio won't load
<nicolenicole> I just want my files back then I can format and reinstall the OS
<raven> xubuntu 12.10: i have two panels on top. i set  the desktop settings so that maximized windowy have the right high but non maximized windws still hide half under the second panel. how to set the desktop borders right?
<nicolenicole> do you think I could use Clonezilla to copy the partition to a larger hard drive and get my files back that way?
<JustSighDudes> How would I apply a patch file? I'm facing a bug in python and there's a patch file for it on the bug report. What's my next step or what should I google for?
<bkc_> patch
<adknight87> nicolenicole: If your system doesn't load that in the first place. Transferring it over to another drive might not do much but prolong the problem of actually accessing whats on the partition
<adknight87> Meaning something went wrong.
<bkc_> JustSighDudes: the app is called patch
<nicolenicole> fsck says the drive was not cleanly mounted
<nicolenicole> *unmounted
<nicolenicole> it's giving me a series of messages saying that Mozilla Firefox has a bunch of incorrect filetypes apparently
<Dr_willis> fsck is saying that?
<nicolenicole> yes
<adknight87> Oddities
<nicolenicole> I'm hitting yes on clearing the entries, they're files in the Firefox cache
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. fsck just checks the filesystem for errors.. it dosent scan filetypes and so forth...
<riegersn> help with bumblebee, I really only care about power savings. have a new dell xps 14 ultrabook. installed bumblebee view this post: http://bit.ly/rQR1Xb - rebooted but lsmod doesn't show bbswitch module. no bbswitch module under /etc/modprobe.d/ - this is the module that turns off the nvidia card for power savings. why did it not load and how can i load it?
<Dr_willis> Oh its saying the FILES are bad. ;)
<adknight87> fsck works on lvm?
<nicolenicole> apparently....
<nicolenicole> Lubuntu doesn't have Firefox, these are all on the hard drive which I can't mount
<chick3n> fresh install of 12.4 and when i open /etc/fstab in nano, it says its a converted mac format
<chick3n> what gives?
<nicolenicole> ok it is done, says file system was modified, 1.3% non-contiguous
<nicolenicole> what does that mean?
<nicolenicole> how do I pastebinit the text in the previous command?
<adknight87> So it finished?
<yeats> nicolenicole: try to mount again
<nicolenicole> yes how do I pastebinit the fsck?
<BluesKaj> riegersn, what does , cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch , output ?
<yeats> nicolenicole: you'd have to copy/paste manually
<nicolenicole> I'd like to copy the changes that were made
<nicolenicole> oh
<nicolenicole> never mind then lol
<adknight87> xD
<adknight87> File recovery is so much fun
<riegersn> BluesKaj, cat: /proc/acpi/bbswitch: No such file or directory
<nicolenicole> ooh!  I think it mounted, lemme check
<nicolenicole> YES!
<nicolenicole> omg
<yeats> nicolenicole: excellent
<nicolenicole> fsck saved the day, thank you sooo much whoever gave me that line to try
<BluesKaj> riegersn, did you sudo modprobe bbswitch to ,load the module ?
<adknight87> wasn't me
<yeats> nicolenicole: now I would backup everything, then try deleting some things to see if you can boot again afterwards
<nicolenicole> ok gotta back up my files and format and reinstall without LVM2
<yeats> nicolenicole: you're welcome ;-)
<alan__> ll
<nicolenicole> and this time make a partition for my download manager, I accidentally left it running and filled up the drive :-(
<riegersn> BluesKaj, no it didn't say it in the instructions i was reading. and I read that you can't load it if the nvidia card is already off. so i wasn't sure of what to do
<nicolenicole> thanks yeats
<nicolenicole> :-D
<BluesKaj> riegersn, run the command
<bobbino>  irc://irc.explosionirc.net/kalispera
<riegersn> BluesKaj, ah crap: FATAL: Module bbswitch not found.
<riegersn> what gives i installed everything it said to install
<BluesKaj> riegersn, that's probly the wrong module name
<nicolenicole> is there a command line to copy and paste all the text inside the Terminal?
<adknight87> select all?
<adknight87> kidding
<adknight87> don't type that
<BluesKaj> nicolenicole, sunder edit selectall , copy
<nicolenicole> Ctrl doesn't work, and you said pastebinit doesn't do that?
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicolenicole> "sunder edit selectall copy"
<Transfusion> Edi -> Select All -> Copy
<Transfusion> *Edit
<Transfusion> :P
<BluesKaj> under edit select all , then right click and copy
<nicolenicole> there is no menu on Lubuntu live CD XTerm
<nicolenicole> or right-clicking, I need a command line
<adknight87> you try going to the top of the actual desktop
<Transfusion> oh you're using console?
<adknight87> there's a menu there?
<BluesKaj> no terminal?
<nicolenicole> no
<nicolenicole> it's LXDE live CD, very basic
<BluesKaj> a terminal/console is pretty basic , that's strange
<Transfusion> heh, lxterminal
<adknight87> xD
<opieng> hi all, I have tried google chrome on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and still can not get Youtube video to play, it says "missing plugin"
<opieng> can anyone help?
<adknight87> go with chromium-browser
<opieng> I thought someone mentioned last time to go for Chrome, not chromium as chromium does not have the right plugins for this
<adknight87> ?
<adknight87> Works just fine for me.
<opieng> oh, ok I will give it a try then, both chrome and firefox both do not work for me
<theadmin> opieng: You need the Flash plugin
<adknight87> Have you installed it that's the question
<vlt> opieng: I tried for weeks to get it working. Then someone told me that the latest Flash included in Chrome doesn’t support my CPU (or vice versa).
<opieng> For which browser theadmin ?
<theadmin> opieng: apt:adobe-flashplugin?section=partner
<opieng> vlt, ahh I might have the same problem my CPU is very old
<adknight87> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<vlt> opieng: Mine is an AMD Athlon XP 2000 and doesn’t know some SSEEESSEEESEESEEEEEE… stuff
<opieng> lol same processor as mine but I think mine is the 2300
<adknight87> opieng: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<vlt> opieng: Ok, then it really might be the same problem.
<BroS^> u need flash player
<_nrdb> I have installed sensord and lm-sensors ... I cant get sensord to update its rrd file ... it creates it but never puts any data in it... what could be wrong?
<chick3n> fresh install of 12.4 and when i open /etc/fstab in nano, it says its a converted mac format
<chick3n> what gives?
<opieng> so would sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin still work for me?
<adknight87> Well try it and find out
<opieng> sorry will do I am not at that system at the moment adknight87
<vlt> opieng: This installs the last Flash version from Adobe that supports linux. Some Flash websites might not work.
<adknight87> youtube works
<vlt> opieng: (Adobe dropped linux after Flash 10.2)
<opieng> vlt, oh!
<ThinkT510> vlt: 11.2
<opieng> vlt, so what did you do to get youtube working?
<opieng> as sounds like I might have the same problem as you
<vlt> opieng: I use HTML5.
<opieng> vlt, never used that
<mark__> hi
<vlt> youtube.com/html5
<vlt> opieng: ^
<mark__> ciao
<mark__> buonasera
<vlt> !it | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<opieng> thanks vlt
<WeThePeople> is there a commnd to set the system back to defaults?
<escott> WeThePeople, depends on what you want to reset
<vitimiti> o/
<Chucrute301> eai galvao
<NetGhost> Hello
<NetGhost> how can i active fn+f3 (wifi) key in ubuntu?
<dragonfly> Hey guys, My 12.10 setup is too slow on boot.. Can anyone suggest something ?
<dragonfly> NetGhost: That is hardware specific. which machine are you using ?
<genii-around> !bootchart | dragonfly
<ubottu> dragonfly: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<NetGhost> dragonfly, acer aspire 5742zg
<llutz_> NetGhost: "rfkill list wifi"
<llutz_> NetGhost: does it show something blocked?
<NetGhost> llutz, err i am not in ubuntu now i have no access there to internet without wifi.
<dragonfly> ubottu: I did, It shows the average boot time ~110 seconds and then it takes a while to log in from GDM screen to desktop. approx 20-30 seconds
<ubottu> dragonfly: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NetGhost> llutz, i am using windows and acers official software for fn keys etc (launch manager)
<tej> hai friends.., how can i install turboC
<genii-around> dragonfly: Also, if you still have a lot of daemons which are not converted to Upstart yet, you can put a one-time option of:  profile    at the kernel load line in GRUB and it will try to optimize those for the subsequent boots.
<dragonfly> genni-around: any more help ?
<Ian_Corne> what's the difference between fglrx and fglrx-updates ?
<OerHeks> dragonfly, disable IPv6 can save boottime, it did 9 sec for me
<NetGhost> llutz, dragonfly the wifi is broadcom bcm94... something
<adknight87> !fglrx | Ian_Corne
<ubottu> Ian_Corne: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<NetGhost> llutz, funny thing is i cant even do ifconfig wlan0 up. It doesnt get detected at allow
<NetGhost> not found in ifconfig
<dragonfly> OerHek: How do I disable IPv6 ?
<llutz_> NetGhost: boot ubuntu, get exatct chipset, get "rfkill list" status, come back
<OerHeks> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<OerHeks> last url, dragonfly
<optimus55> How do I add new themes to ubuntu 12.10? I used to be able to go to gnome-look.org and download/install but now everything seems to not work. Do they come through the package manager? a  common ppa? can anyone give me a simplified method for finding/adding new themes to the latest ubuntu? Thanks
<adknight87> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<Ian_Corne> adknight87: Either I'm too tired or it's not there, but I don't see it explained anywhere there
<adknight87> use the search
<shomon> hi, how do I know what DISPLAY is running so as to interact from the command line?
<shomon> it's something like 0:0? but where is the variable sitting?
<ring1> shojo, echo $DISPLAY
<shomon> well it's not my terminal
<shomon> compiz crashed you see
<shomon> I mean I ssh'ed in from another achine
<shomon> but I want to restart compiz and not kill my stuff :D
<OerHeks> optimus55, ubuntu-tweak is able to add themes, if they are gnome3 compatible,
<shomon> or even better, get rid of it and put something else in it's place
<shomon> but meanwhile...
<shevy> hehe
<optimus55> OerHeks: Thanks i'm downloading now, looks good
<Chamunks> is there something that i can reliably use to record audio from one mic and video from a webcam to the same thign?
<simplew> how can i disable unity-greeter from having the same background as the one set in user session?
<dcherniv> Chamunks, ffmpeg
<Kowalczyk> hi. im having a trouble with wireless on my ubuntu laptop. the wireless is working it just doesnt see my wlan essid here at home. mint. slackware.arch and every other sees it. just not ubuntu
<WeThePeople> escott, i cant move to a diff workspace
<WeThePeople> and the close and minimize buttons are not at the top of the window
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: What frequency band and standard is the AP using?
<Audet> Hello, I enabled the apparmor profile for firefox. I want to log all new created files, but the actual log (despite audit mode) does only show in which folders changes are made, but not the name of the changed or created files)
<OerHeks> WeThePeople, close min max are at the top panel.
<WeThePeople> oerheks, no not there
<Kowalczyk> TJ-: 2.437GHz channel 6. it stands on automatic. if I change channel the network is unstable.
<WeThePeople> i was using grep yesterday so i think it has to do with that
<OerHeks> WeThePeople, only when the window is focus
<Audet> How to use apparmor for logging changed files?
<WeThePeople> oerheks, idk what you mean
<chick3n> why does nano say "(Converted from Mac format)" when I open my fstab file?
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: I'm just checking the obvious things first, bear with me! Is the AP using 40MHz channels (HT a.k.a. 802.11n) ?
<Kowalczyk> its set on 20Mhz
<Kowalczyk> its default
<ThinkT510> chick3n: never seen that before, have you edited it with anything else?
<Chamunks> dcherniv, i mean something that isn't going to take 6 hours to figure out some functioning syntax via the command line
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: OK, so unlikely to be a 'n' thing then. Is the SSID hidden?
<Kowalczyk> no its nok
<nino__>  /msg NickServ identify 55564#k0
<chick3n> ThinkT510, nope. brand new install on a formatted drive.
<Chamunks> dcherniv, I've got my grandma's funeral in an hour or two and I gotta figure out how by then.
<OerHeks> nino__, time to change pass
<Kowalczyk> if I change channel to something static I find it but then I get disconencted every other minutes
<Kowalczyk> this just happen in ubuntu /
<Kowalczyk> :/
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: At the terminal do you get any result from "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" (assuming the interface is called wlan0)
<dcherniv> Chamunks, vlc should be pretty easy
<adknight87> LMAO
<nino__>  /msg NickServ identify <55564#k0>
<nino__>  
<nino__> d
<nino__> wd
<nino__> w
<FloodBot1> nino__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nino__> wdw
<nino__> d
<Kowalczyk> TJ-: no. doesnt show up
<OerHeks> WeThePeople, unless you messed up something, the current window on your desktop, in focus, will show min max close and file/edit/ etc menu
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: I'm hot on this - I spent the entire morning reconfiguring my hostapd 802.11n into n-mode and checking it from the laptop that has an Intel 4965abgn card.
<adknight87> FAIL
<bazhang> adknight87, no need for that
<Kowalczyk> TJ-: so no go... was the same with 12.04
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: Is the WLAN card PCI or USB?
<Kowalczyk> its internal
<adknight87> I<3U bazhang
<bazhang> adknight87, please stop with the nonsense
<WeThePeople> oerheks, yeah it doesnt show min max close or file etc..
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: Can you check this for me to find its PCI ID: "lspci -nn | egrep -i '(net|eth|wire)'
<Kowalczyk> 25:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)
<Chamunks> dcherniv, the complicated bit is audio is from one thing video is from the other.
<adknight87> helping should be fun
<ThinkT510> !bcm | Kowalczyk
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: That's great... now do it again with "lspci -nn" so we can see the PCI Vendor:Product ID :)
<ubottu> Kowalczyk: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> !ot | adknight87
<ubottu> adknight87: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<genii-around> Those Broadcoms are notoriously horrible
<dcherniv> Chamunks, in media->open capture device vlc lets you pick video and audio device separately
<TJ-> genii-around: And don't we know it! :s
<Kowalczyk> hmm get error on that command
<Kowalczyk> anyway: 25:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4353] (rev 01)
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: great thanks, let me do a quick bit of research
<Kowalczyk> it works on other places.. work. parents in law. just not at home :/
<faLUCE> hi. Which video-editor do you think is the best and most complete for linux? What do you think about Cinerella ?
<Chamunks> dcherniv, Ok thats working so far.
<Chamunks> how do i discover the address of the proper mic
<bazhang> faLUCE, openshot
<chick3n> is there somewhere i ca ngrab a default sshd_config?
<adknight87> Kowalczyk: Are you trying to set up hostapd with dhcpd?
<Kowalczyk> adknight87: no? im trying to connect to my wlan :D
<Kowalczyk> but it cant find my wlan essid
<Kowalczyk> it just doesnt show up
<Chamunks> dcherniv, also thank you very much for your level of directness its very very appreciated right now.
<adknight87> Kowalczyk: does your wifi pick anything up?
<Kowalczyk> yes. all my neighbours wifi essid`s
<Kowalczyk> :P
<adknight87> Are you sure your wifi is enabled on your router
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: What's the driver? bcrmsmac ?
<Kowalczyk> yes
<Kowalczyk> to adknight87
<Kowalczyk> ofc. every other device in the house uses it
<Kowalczyk> TJ-: hmmm. not sure.. or bwl
<faLUCE> bazhang: do you think is it better (more complete + supported) than cinerella?
<adknight87> double check
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: try lspci -nnvv | grep -A 15 'BCM'
<bazhang> faLUCE, try it.
<usr13> Kowalczyk: Is the router configured to broadcast essid?
<Kowalczyk> yes
<TJ-> usr13: Yes. and other installations work on the same PC - its' only Ubuntu 12.10 apparently, on 802.11g channel 6
<Kowalczyk> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/72a1yR7U
<Kowalczyk> and 12.04
<Kowalczyk> didnt try the other releases
<dcherniv> Chamunks, no problem. i've been there myself.
<Kowalczyk> debian. slack. arch works
<usr13> Kowalczyk: And after multiple samplings, you only see other essids?
<Kowalczyk> yes
<usr13> interesting
<Chamunks> dcherniv, anything I should set in the advanced options at all besides ratio?
<Kowalczyk> if I set a manual channel... I can find it.. but then its drops, on, drop,on,drop and stuff
<BluesKaj> Kowalczyk,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<Kowalczyk> nothing
<lovre> hi all. How do i update by rabbitcvs from 1.6 to 1.7 version of SVN?
<usr13> TJ-: What would channel 6 have to do with it?  OR, a combination of 802.11g and channel 6?  Sounds a bit far fetched, not sure what could do that - I'd like to know....
<Kowalczyk> im now like 10 cm away from the router as well
<Kowalczyk> :P
<Chamunks> dcherniv, I'll have two seperate audio feeds on the target machine and I don't know how to find audio device addressing.
<TJ-> usr13: Eh? I was just ensuring you knew the configuration Kowalczyk is dealing with
<usr13> Kowalczyk: Can you manually make the connection?
<Kowalczyk> nope
<Kowalczyk> ive tried
<adknight87> Reboot the router?
<BluesKaj> Kowalczyk, sudo modprobe BCM
<Kowalczyk> have tried
<Kowalczyk> also reset it
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: The "wl" driver is the Broadcom proprietary driver; did you try the Linux-included brcmsmac previously?
<Kowalczyk> module bcm not found
<Kowalczyk> it uses the wl
<Kowalczyk> TJ-: no
<usr13> Kowalczyk: sudo iwconfig essid "My-Essid" ; sudo iwconfig key "my-key" ; dhclient wlan0
<usr13> sudo dhclient wlan0
<TJ-> Kowalczyk: I'm assuming you installed the proprietary driver using the package bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<dcherniv> Chamunks, arecord -l
<Kowalczyk> I just get unknow command when I use essid
<Kowalczyk> TJ-: yes
<Kowalczyk> same with key
<usr13> Kowalczyk: When you do  "sudo iwlist wlan0" is your LAN's essid not listed?
<TeraQuibbler> Hello, i got a problem with my laptop i cant access its wifi. I do fn+f3 to enable wifi in windows but in ubuntu it doesnt work.
<TeraQuibbler> ifconfig doesnt display wlan0
<Kowalczyk> usr13: right
<usr13> Kowalczyk:  My commands were wrong.
<Heather_> I'm trying to connect to mysql but getting Database error: SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<BluesKaj> TeraQuibbler, iwconfig
<usr13> Kowalczyk: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "My-Essid" ; sudo iwconfig wlan0 key "my-key" ; sudo dhclient wlan0
<TeraQuibbler> BluesKaj: says no wireless
<Dr_willis> TeraQuibbler,  you may need to install some drivers for it. try to determine its chipset.  lspci    should show some info about it
<Kowalczyk> I just get invalid argument
<usr13> where wlan0 is your WiFi designation. (I dono if that is it or not.)
<Kowalczyk> its wpa2
<llutz_> usr13: "iwconfig key" only supports WEP-keys, for WPA(2) you need wpasupplicant
<Kowalczyk> but I have to go now.. will come back later tonight. thanks for the help so far. will be back later
<TeraQuibbler> Dr_willis: I did rfkill list it says: 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN  Soft blocked:no Hard blocked:no
<TeraQuibbler> Dr_willis: it was softblocked before but i did rfkill unblock all
<usr13> llutz_: Please correct my suggested commands as needed....
<Chamunks> dcherniv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379732/ is what I get back
<usr13> llutz_: But I do not know what he has, and so it is all hypothetical...
<xubuntu> hello
<usr13> Hello
<Guest14037> im just install xubuntu 12.04 and very happy ) is nice
<SuperEngineer> want to make an emergengy USB bootable Knoppix, downloaded Unetbootin on Ubuntu, but it asks for distro [Knoppix is not there] - anybody able to tell me best selection?
<dcherniv> Chamunks, where the sound is coming from?
<Chamunks> Producer usb
<frojnd> Can someone please paste output of dumpe2fs -h /dev/disk so I can compare with mine? When I do it I see under Maximum count time: -1 WTF? -1? What is going on?
<usr13> Kowalczyk: I would suggest truning off encryption until you get it figured out.  It'll make things simplier.
<TeraQuibbler> llutz: any idea?
<Chamunks> dcherniv, Producer Usb mic
<dcherniv> Chamunks, so your device should be hw:3,0
<Guest14037> what video card in yours pc's?
<Chamunks> dcherniv, and beside the play button theres that down arrow button and in there it says stream should i click that?
<Guest14037> Did somebody have Radeon  with dualgraphics?
<dcherniv> Chamunks, do you want to save the stream?
<Chamunks> dcherniv, preferrably
<dcherniv> Chamunks, then use convert option
<TianChaoLaiKe> 好多人
<dcherniv> Chamunks, stream is for live local network/internet streaming
<bazhang> !cn | TianChaoLaiKe
<ubottu> TianChaoLaiKe: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TianChaoLaiKe> thx
<dcherniv> Chamunks, test the setup with play first to make sure you get sound
<Chamunks> dcherniv, the most exciting part is that its only listing hw:0 hw:1
<Chamunks> dcherniv, in vlc wohoo! :P
<dcherniv> Chamunks, hm go into tools preferences audio
<Chamunks> mhmm
<dcherniv> Chamunks, poke around there see whats listed under output modules
<Chamunks> dcherniv, I've got pulse audio and alsa on the target machine
<Chamunks> but in that list I do see the option for the mic
<dcherniv> Chamunks, hmm. try to type in audio device name hw:3,0
<OerHeks> Chamunks, open terminal: alsamixer  ( and press F6 to select soundcard, maybe mic shows up)
<Chamunks> dcherniv, not that easy its a list box :P
<dcherniv> Chamunks, i just did
<Chamunks> alsamixer usually recognizes it
<ok_wait> hello all! i have an issue with firefox 17.0 in precise after an update. the horizontal scroll was set for navigating back and forward and it no longer works. now in the about:config  http://picpaste.com/pics/YgazIkzW.1353683014.png the types are all strings and they need to be; integer, integer, boolean, respectively but only user created preferences can be deleted. could someone point me in the right direction to delete these default prefere
<ok_wait> nces and recreate them properly?
<usr13> ok_wait: /join #firefox
<johndoe88> ok_wait,  right click and set default
<shevy> hehe... ok_wait is a cool nick :)
<Daekdroom> How can I check which process is using my internet bandwidth?
<usr13> shevy: Yea, uless we need to say ok, wait ... ;)
<smeagol> so i'm having problems with 12.04 and an nvidia card - tried about 8 billion different solutions, are there any good suggestions for me as far as current driver, wm, etc?
<johndoe88> Daekdroom,  lsof
 * ok_wait what?
<BluesKaj> Chamunks, what chip is listed in alsamixer ?
<ok_wait> usr13, :/ thanks i didn't see that in the list
<Chamunks> BluesKaj, its actually showing up when i plug it into the laptop
<Chamunks> I don't know why i was trying it on my desktop thats not the machine that I'll be recording on.
<ok_wait> johndoe88, the default setting for these are blank fields
<usr13> Daekdroom: tcpdump
<dcherniv> Chamunks, you figured it out?
<BluesKaj> Chamunks, in alsamixer , use the F5 key to show all the controls including mic and line inputs , make sure they aren't muted (MM)
<Chamunks> BluesKaj, the Capture one is the one im looking for yes?
<Chamunks> BluesKaj, its looking unmuted
<BluesKaj> 00?
<Chamunks> it was
<Chamunks> now im getting errors opening v4l2:///dev/video0 and video1 unable to open mrl check log for details with no details on log location.
<tobias____> Does anyone know how to boot from cd on ubuntu?
<bazhang> tobias____, set in bios
<tobias____> I turned off my comp and when its restarted i  pressed f12 and etc
<tobias____> how do i do that bazhang?
<Chamunks> BluesKaj, its because I had it set to ntsc turning that off to undefined made it all better
<bazhang> tobias____, depends, hit the appropriate key (esc is common) and get in there and set to boot from CD first
<ok_wait> tobias____, once you're in ubuntu, you've already booted
<adknight87> f2
<tobias____> so hit restart and while its loading press  f2 or esc?
<ok_wait> del
<OerHeks> tobias____, bootoptions, and some bios-es needs to configure bootdevice too
<ok_wait> what's the make and model of your computer tobias____ ?
<tobias____> sony vpcea46fm
<ok_wait> sec
<tobias____> it was f12 when i ran windows but that doesnt seem to do the trick now
<usr13> tobias____: should be the same.
<tobias____> its not
<usr13> tobias____: Installing another OS does not change bios
<adknight87> Sometimes you have to just shut down completely to get that few seconds to get into the Bios
<tobias____> why woudlnt it go into bios then?
<usr13> tobias____: You must be mistaken
<ok_wait> tobias____, it's either delete or f2
<tobias____> im going to try delete or f
<tobias____> 2
<tobias____> thanks guys
<Espnu> hey, i had problems with my ATI driver on ubuntu 12.10 like 1-2 weeks ago. Is it neccecary to install linux-generic-header etc?
<Espnu> my card is HD6850
<Heather_> question: I'm logged in as root and I give rw permission to a folder. But when I restart ubuntu its gone how can make it permanent?
<genii-around> Heather_: You must be trying to change a folder which is actually some mounted partition, or else another whose permissions are set each boot, like /dev or /sys or so on
<Heather_> yes thats true
<Heather_> its a mounted partition
<Guest16504> ÊÇÑÊ´Õ  ÁÕ¤¹ä·ÂäËÁ¤Ð
<thesadmafioso> Anyone know how to use wget or curl to download from a cloud server that requires authentication?
<ok_wait> Espnu, never blindly copy and paste commands into your terminal http://askubuntu.com/questions/216303/ubuntu-12-10-graphics-driver-shows-gallium-0-4-instead-of-intel-hd
<neil1234567890> How come I can't select the updates from the update manager?
<Espnu> ok_wait, well i already did it now. now i wish to return back to the original state tho.
<Espnu> any suggestion?
<ok_wait> what was the command?
<Espnu> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Espnu> and
<Espnu> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Espnu> headers's didn't get properly installed because of read-only errors
<ok_wait> neither of those packages will hurt but i don't think you'll need the linux-source unless you plan to compile your own linux kernel
<ok_wait> did you say apt-get update before installing them?
<Espnu> nah, but i updated my computer just before.
<raven> xubuntu 12.10: i have two panels on top. i set  the desktop settings so that maximized windowy have the right high but non maximized windws still hide half under the second panel. how to set the desktop borders right?
<ok_wait> i've never seen a read only error. can you paste the output in pastie.org and paste that link here
<Espnu> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/espen/2: Read-only file system W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  espen@espen-OEM:~$ sudo dpkg --configure a [sudo] password for espen:  sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/espen/2: Read-only file system dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<ok_wait> did you run the suggested command?
<mike_papa> I'm trying to use UCK to create my custom Live-CD, but I get error like this: http://pastebin.com/FHSuyf0K
<ThinkT510> raven: you've pasted the same thing several times, perhaps nobody has answered because they aren't sure what exactly you mean
<mike_papa> What's wrong?
<Espnu> i tried apt-get install linux-headers-generic yes
<SirShmoopy> good morning, I am trying to install ubuntu on a PCIe SSD. it shows up as two 120GB drives when i install. i have tried installing to both sda and sdb writing grub to either, but when i reboot, i get 'unknown filesystem'
<ok_wait> no the  'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Espnu> yea, i did
<Espnu> says so in copy&paste ;)
<raven> ThinkT510 how to specify
<mike_papa> SirShmoopy: is it OCZ RAID kind drive?
<ok_wait> oh ok i see it lol
<ok_wait> idk man when was the last time you rebooted?
<SirShmoopy> mike_papa, yes i believe so
<Espnu> mins ago
<Espnu> should i try that?
<ThinkT510> raven: perhaps a screenshot would help
<Espnu> havent rebooted after i tried installing
<SirShmoopy> it is an OCZ, it was advertised as 240GB but shows as two 120's
<mike_papa> SirShmoopy: propably there is no driver for this RAID controller in Ubuntu. That will be hard to install it on this drive.
<mike_papa> SirShmoopy: I had same issue with OCZ Revo X2. It showed as 4 drives, but 12.10 deals with it great.
<ok_wait> Espnu, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=unable+to+open+%2Fvar%2Flib%2Fsudo%2F+read+only+filesystem+dpkg&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<SirShmoopy> mike_papa, does that mean i wouldnt be able to install on a single 120?
<mike_papa> SirShmoopy: You can try to split those drives in OCZ utility at boot, and see if you can use them as two separate drives. I'm not sure. I never tried it.
<mike_papa> SirShmoopy: but keep in mind, you're loosing almost half of performance that is advertised.
<tapas> ok, installed a new kernel, rebooted the system, no more nvidia :(
<epic_> my ubuntu is becomes slow
<SirShmoopy> mike_papa, im going to find my box, i dont rememebr any discs and i dont see any prompts during POST
<Espnu> i'll try a reboot, doubt my disk is failing
<grzywacz> tapas, quite likely if it was compiled for a different kernel version
<epic_> vlc playing slow video
<mike_papa> SirShmoopy: If it's RAID drive, made by OCZ for better performance, it should have it's own boot prompt.
<tapas> grzywacz: well, the kernel updates from ubuntu worked flawlessly previously...
<ok_wait> Espnu, you can check the smart status with palimpsest
<ok_wait> or 'disk utility'
<tapas> i'll setup grub to let me choose the kernel on boot..
<Jordan_U> SirShmoopy: Your BIOS is probably assembling the array (FakeRAID), which since Ubuntu installed separately to one drive, isn't actually a valid array. You're probably getting the first stripe of the first disk, and thus a valid grub MBR+embedded area, but the rest of the aray is invalid and thus grub can't read any data from the filesystem.
<tapas> grzywacz: i even sudo apt-get install nvidia-current --reinstall
<tapas> didn'\t help
<grzywacz> tapas, ok. That doesn't happen often. :-) Any error messages in Xlogs or som such? What happens if you try to modprobe nvidia manually?
<mike_papa> Jordan_U: I belive he's trying to install Ubuntu, so it's not installed yet. OCZ makes it's PCIe drives as cards with 2 or 4 separate drives with own RAID0 controller on board.
<Espen____> no_wait it found something wrong with partitions at restart, now it works :)
<Espen____> just curious if i should remove the headers/source now
<tapas> grzywacz: FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<mike_papa> Jordan_U: before 12.10 I found no way to access them at all. Separately, or joined.
<tapas> grzywacz: i guess it's because it's maybe the lowlatency kernel..
<tapas> grzywacz: let's see..
<Catbuntu> hi
<Amnesia> 0ohai
<genii-around> tapas: I'm not sure if there is a linux-headers  package for lowlatency  , but nvidia-current usually needs them to build the module with dkms
<felipe_Brz> i'm trying to instal DIA on ubuntu 11.10 via aptget ... however, I'm seeing an error message: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<felipe_Brz>   dia-common libart-2.0-2 dia-libs dia gsfonts-x11
<felipe_Brz> sorry for length of text
<felipe_Brz> is it ok to download this package regardless of the warnings?
<tapas> genii-around: ok..
<tapas> genii-around: booted into a generic kernel.. trying to reinstall nvidia-current now..
<llutz_> felipe_Brz: you always should import the repos signing-key before using those packages
<genii-around> tapas: Ah, apparently, there is.   Did you have packages:   dkms  build-essential and linux-headers-lowlatency     installed before installing nvidia-current  ?
<llutz_> felipe_Brz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring          for the standard repos. if you use 3rd party stuff, get their gpg-keys
<SirShmoopy> thank you mike_papa, Jordan_U. i'm going to try another reboot with a 12.10 disc and see if anything changes
<felipe_Brz> llutz_:  ah thank you very much
<tapas> genii-around: nope.. but i reinstalled nvidia for my generic kernel and it works now.. will try with the -lowlatency kernel again, too
<mike_papa> SirShmoopy: yw
<felipe_Brz> llutz_:  hmm.. i did that and still I got the same warning
<tapas> hmm, my attempt at configuring grub to show me a menu failed.. so the onlyu way was to uninstal the lowlatency kernels ;D
<roger21> should i use apt-get or aptitude?
<llutz_> !aptitude   | roger21
<ubottu> roger21: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<grzywacz> tapas, 'modprobe nvidia' didn't work, right?
<roger21> so?
<tapas> grzywacz: no. not with the lowlatency kernel. i fixed it in this generic kernel though.. installed kernel headers and now will reboot into it
<genii-around> tapas: For grub , edit /etc/default/grub      so that you have GRUB_DEFAULT=0     and  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  and  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true      in there. Then  sudo update-grub    and also doing   sudo update-initramfs -u     can't hurt
<bill> hello good morning all
<llutz_> roger21: read, understand, decide
<roger21> i don't understand
<bazhang> roger21, use apt-get
<roger21> am i concerned?
<roger21> ok
<tapas> genii-around: grzywacz: adding the lowlatency kernel headers did the trick..
<genii-around> tapas: Good :-)
<tapas> genii-around: yep, found that out, too ;D now i have the problem that i disabled usb legacy support in my bios at one time (since i had some peripherals trouble)
<tapas> but the grub menu shows a single entry "Ubuntu" anyways..
<tapas> so that's useless ;D
<tapas> i guess it needs more setup..
<tapas> i guess i have to reset my bios settings to be able to reenable legavcy USB support since i don't have a PS/2 keyboard anymore ;D
<JulioCesar> hola
<ok_wait> hoya!
<ok_wait> :/
<urb_> :]
<ok_wait> http://static.zerochan.net/Gir.%28invader.Zim%29.full.1063749.jpg
<TeraQuibbler> Hello
<TeraQuibbler> Is there bactrack repository i can enable in ubuntu to use backtrack apps?
<TheLordOfTime> TeraQuibbler, no.
<TheLordOfTime> !backtrack | TeraQuibbler
<ubottu> TeraQuibbler: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ok_wait> TeraQuibbler, i installed backtrack 5 r2 then added the ubuntu repos to upgrade to precise. once you do this you won't receive updates from backtrack
<TeraQuibbler> ok_wait: i didnt understand. You installed backtrack 5r2 (which is based on 10.04 ubuntu) and upgraded to ubuntu 12?
<ok_wait> TeraQuibbler, that's correct
<TeraQuibbler> ok_wait: and if do this i wont get the new apps that come from backtrack?
<ok_wait> TeraQuibbler, that's correct as well
<TeraQuibbler> ok_wait: then whats the point of this. You installed backtrack for its apps, if you wanted ubuntu you would install plain ubuntu.
<ok_wait> i wanted backtrack but i didn't want it to always run in root and i didn't want it to look like backtrack
<TeraQuibbler> ok_wait: but now you got outdated apps
<ok_wait> that's ok with me
<ok_wait> i got what i wanted from it
<TeraQuibbler> ok_wait: Is it impossible got both repos?
<ok_wait> yes
<ok_wait> too many problems
<TeraQuibbler> ok_wait: btw you could just create a normal user for bt, i did that in the past for casual uses.
<adrianazzy> alguien de aqui, habla español
<ok_wait> yea i did that
<ok_wait> this is an everyday use machine so i wanted the everyday use repositories. i don't do pentesting every day
<TeraQuibbler> ok_wait: Basically the solution i found to avoid dualbooting of everyday distro and pentest distro is using gentoo. Gentoo allows you to enable the overlay of gentoo-based distro (pentoo) which has as many pentesting apps as backtrack. So everytime you upgrade you get the latest gentoo apps and the latest pentoo apps. (If some app is common in them, the newest is chosen)
<ok_wait> if i ever wanted to upgrade to bt5 r3 or r4 i would leave the home partition un-formated and format / for bt the add the repos for ubuntu again
<TeraQuibbler> ok_wait: also you can enable gentoo-hardened kernel and confguration to have a safe system on top of that
<ok_wait> i'll keep that in mind. there are other defaults that come with bt (scripts etc.) that i wanted as well
<TeraQuibbler> ok_wait: anyway i am off. I think for your case gentoo would work wonders. (And you have to compile max 5 minutes a day if there is an upgrade)
<bobweaver> anyone here know a bit about apt-file ?  like I want to clean everything and get it all again apt-file purge && apt-file update ?
<TeraQuibbler> ok_wait: i think they got them too. Some people in pentoo channel are the same as backtrack. They just wanted a more customisable distro than plain backtrack.
<sudhin> ubuntu using laptops don't utilize battery as well as windows 7 . is there any way to fix this??? please somebody help me....
<sevenless> Hey there, what's up with the Linux clipboard? When I copy HTML tables from web pages, they just come out as single columns with newlines when I paste them into text.
<bobweaver> sudhin,  windows doesent manage virus very well. and Ubuntu does. any way to fix that ?  what I mean is there nis not reason to compair , but that being said you can check the broghtness and dimming settings
<bobweaver> brightness *
<sudhin> but when battery at 100% shows after some time shows 97% and then 88%.. battery power suddenly drops down
<pc9> xdggfsd
<pc9> sfdf
<TheLordOfTime> sudhin, first off, did you check your actual battery health?
<lvmer> Reset your battery display... I know how to do it in windows, but not ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> sudhin, i had this issue with a two-year-old battery, it died a few weeks back.  :P
<bobweaver> sudhin,  thats what happens when you use your battary . what is health of it and did you change brightness ?
<mike_papa> I get "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied" after "sudo chroot edit". What's wrong?
<Cong> Why isn't this possible? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379922/
<sudhin> bobweaver,  yes i tried it.no change this is not only my problem some of other my friends has the same problem..
<billbill> help please --i trying to change appearnce using  this app can someone talk me thru it
<bobweaver> How to use gsettings ?  example I want to change battery life thing.      gsettings com.canonical.indicator.power set show-time false   no workie
<bobweaver> gsettings set   com.canonical.indicator.power show-time false      also no workie
<TeraQuibbler> is it safe to repartition win7 ntfs partition or i lose data?
<mike_papa> Cong: dd has no permission. If you know what you do, try sudo dd
<Cong> mike_papa, that's what I did.
<mike_papa> TeraQuibbler: it's never safe to repartition.
<bobweaver> NVM that did work
<llutz_> Cong: no you used sudo echo
<mike_papa> Cong: you did sudo echo, not dd
<llutz_> Cong: the sudo ends at the |
<Cong> Okay.
<mike_papa> Cong: after | should be sudo dd...
<mike_papa> and how "sudo chroot" can give me "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied" error? Shouldn't command run with sudo have all permissions?
<bobweaver> billbill,  what is "this" app ?
<billbill> i just want to change the appearance in gnome
<sudhin> evidunna??
<billbill> i dont really know how i am very new
<bobweaver> billbill,  you have gone to Dash ->settings -> appearance
<bobweaver> billbill,  Dash is what you see after pressing the Ubuntu button or bfb
<bobweaver> in the launcher the top one ^^
<bobweaver> billbill, in the terminal it is called   "gnome-control-pannel "
<Heather_> where should I place my .sql file if I want to import it manually to my database?
<sam_nazarko> is this place acceptable for mdadm advice
<bobweaver> Heather_,  ~/    ?
<bobweaver> Heather_,     mysql -h DBHOST -u DBUSER -pDBPASS DBNAME < /home/username/data.sql
<bobweaver> Heather_,  make sure that  -p  and the password have no white space
<billbill> it said not found when i added to terminal
<billbill> gnome-control-panne
<bobweaver> -p pass  << wrong     -ppass  << right
<bobweaver> Heather_,  ^^
<slinkeey> Hello
<bobweaver> my bad billbill  "gnome-control-center"
<sam_nazarko> I am trying to create a new array with mdadm. I had an old array. I did mdadm --stop; did zero-superblovk and even overwrote the MBR of each partition with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/XYZ bs=512 count=1. So how does creating a new array (--assume-clean), result in the partitions being recreated?
<slinkeey> Why does my machine generate pcl for printing slower than when it runs XP.
<noob2> hello.  i was wondering if anyone knew if it was possible to modify mountall to accept a new type of storage?
<noob2> i want to add a new storage type to the fstab and i think mountall was the thing i needed to modify
<bobweaver> billbill,  backaground of what ?
<bobweaver> !screenshot | billbill
<ubottu> billbill: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<usr13> noob2: What exactly do you need to do?
<noob2> usr13: i'm trying to add ceph rbd devices to the fstab
<noob2> i'm pretty sure it won't understand how to mount it on startup
<usr13> I'm pretty sure I don't know what ceph or rbd devices are.
<noob2> they are network mounted block devices
<pgib> has anyone in here experience dnsmasq performance issues since upgrading to 12.10?  For some reason there are two dnsmasq processes (one run as nobody, the other as dnsmasq)  The processes take up 80% cpu when performing a DNS query. It makes my apparent latency on the internet ridiculously slow
<noob2> there's a kernel module that understands how to map the devices
<digadvan> any bind gurus online?
<pgib> it looks like the 'nobody' one is being spawned by networkmanager, while perhaps the other one is a system service
<bobweaver> !rdp
<bobweaver> how to set up other Ubuntu computer so that I can get to it from lightdm ?
<TheLordOfTime> !vnc | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bobweaver> ahhhh it is vnc
<digadvan> any of you setup a bind dns slave server before?
<ok_wait> i've never heard of a slave server
<bobweaver> TheLordOfTime,  so I just set up tight and then I should be able no thta is not right wherre do config files go then ?  or ip is uname and if so how to log in a a user ?
<TheLordOfTime> bobweaver, i never set up VNC, you may want to just read the documentation
<bobweaver> TheLordOfTime,  In lightdm login menu for 12.10
<genii-around> digadvan: Might get better response for that one in #ubuntu-server
<digadvan> ok_wait, it a dns term.. typically your secondary dns server is setup as a slave
<digadvan> ok
<digadvan> thanks
<grek2> is possible to use unity seach and lenses with kde ?
<grek2> i love unity search - tomboy, web hostory , and documents :)
<grek2> togetrer
<ok_wait> ah
<konam> does anybody knows an alternative to hideman vpn for ubuntu?
<bobweaver> grek2,  short answer no long answer yes once kde is ported or intagrated with qml and not QT
<bobweaver> grek2,  widgets  for now
<konam> it's a simple vpn manager, let's you connect to the internet masked as coming from several countries in a very easy and simple way
<grek2> widget witch search ? ok im search
<grek2> great
<Erik_D> konam: sort of like tor but not really?
<devral> hi. I'm trying to create a tar backup of folders. I'm using "find -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -type d -exec /bin/tar -zcvf today.tar.gz {} \;" but it's only archiving the last directory in the list
<grek2> how i can firn somethink about widgets ? (lens for kde)
<ok_wait> devral, i think there's a #bash
<devral> okay thanks
<bobweaver> grek2,  they are not "lens" you can ask in #kbunutu
<alecjw> hi, does anyone know why i get this error when trying to transfer files to my galaxy nexus (MTP device) in rhythmbox under ubuntu 12.10? "Unable to send file to MTP device: PTP Layer error 02fe: get_storage_freespace(): could not get storage info."
<grek2> ok :)
<konam> Erik_D i haven't used tor because it seems that the focus of it it's anonimity not the masking of your IP to any specific country (although it does that randomly i presume)
<grek2> its pity to tomboy is not in default repo
<grek2> is best lens :)
<grek2> but best when work togetrer lens is grat at all :)
<Erik_D> konam: So what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<bobweaver> grek2,  #kubuntu   sorry about the miss type
<konam> Erik_D mask my ip as if it was coming from another country, UK, or NL, or germany, you name it
<Erik_D> konam: Can you just use a proxy site?
<konam> Erik_D no, i need the web browser to behave "normally", usually this sited disable things that won't let me use this other site i'm trying to access efficiently
<Erik_D> konam: Tor can do that: http://www.ghacks.net/2008/01/29/configure-tor-to-use-a-specific-country-as-an-exit-node/
<noob2> usr13: so would you know where i could start to add a new filesystem mount into the fstab?
<doomlord> fstab=?
<noob2> doomlord: i'm looking to add a new type of network mount to the fstab
<noob2> since ubuntu has teamed up with ceph maybe they're already working on this and i can leave it to them.  i'm not sure
<doomlord> is it a list of places that get mounted on startup or something
<noob2> sort of.  i'm looking to have it mount ceph rbd devices
<xpistos> Hello all. When I rebooted my 11.10 desktop my w TB drive is not showing up in fdisk. I can go to the drive listed on the left but if I go to the mount it says there is nothing in it. Can someone help?
<noob2> it'll need something like mountpoint, monitor ip addr, pool, device name
<usr13> noob2: I know how to make a fstab entry, but I do not know what ceph or rbd devices are.  Do you have either one mounted now? If so, mount | pastebinit
<doomlord> i recall having to mess somewhere to get networking  with windows, but prefer the solution of not running windows now
<noob2> will do
<xpistos> This has happened in the past but when I reboot it has been fine
<noob2> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380015/  last entry
<noob2> this is a little more clear: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380021/
<noob2> shows more info about it
<noob2> this shows exactly  how rbd's are mounted: http://ceph.com/docs/master/rbd/rbd-ko/
<xpistos> when i reboot the computer it says that "The disk drive for /home/nanette/Titan is not ready yet or is not present." Continue to wait, or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery.
<noob2> xpistos: S to skip
<noob2> something in your fstab is missing upon boot
<xpistos> noob2: yes, when I skip it boots, but that puts me where I am now. I will pastebin my fstab real quick if someone can tell me what I am missing.
<usr13> noob2: So how is this device mounted now?
<Johnnie71> hi there
<Johnnie71> is  "added value on the internet" a good sentence?
<konam> thank you Erik_D i'll check that out
<ok_wait> JohnFlux, no
<ok_wait> Johnnie71, no sorry
<alecjw> Johnnie71: thats.... not a sentence at all. nor is that question relevant to #ubuntu
<xpistos> the drive is mounted using the UUID but the mount is using the /dev/sdd1
<usr13> Johnnie71: Missing subject
<Johnnie71> Hrm, why not? @alecjw you are right but I couldnt find an offtopic channel
<xpistos> http://pastebin.com/xWs4EWkg
<xpistos> /dev/sdd1 /home/nanette/Titan           ext4    defaults        0       2
<ubuntu__> Hello I'm new to ubuntu. Ran into a boot up issue with my mint. Out of frustration I am using ubuntu to look into reparing it. But I am having so much fun with unity that I am reconsidering switching to ubuntu. Just one question. Can the start button on ubuntu be changed?
<Cong> ubuntu__, no.
<alecjw> Johnnie71: #defocus
<z__> a
<ubuntu__> Cong, really. That sucks. Thought there was a way to change that
<Johnnie71> alecjw: thanks
<Cong> ubuntu__, if there was a way what would you have it changed to?
<ubuntu__> Cong, just icons. Like the Mortal kombat symbol for a mortal kombat theme lol
<xpistos> and when I try sudo fdisk -l sdd isn't listed
<Cong> ubuntu__, somethings are just not meant to be change.
<noob2> usr13: basically I setup a ceph.conf file which points to a monitor machine.  i then say rbd map test1 --pool test
<noob2> it connects to the monitor and mounts the block devices as /dev/rbd0
<xpistos> but if i go there from sidebar it shows up
<ubuntu__> Cong, well that is sad. I fell in love with linux becuase of the power of choice over microsoft. But wow is unity fast. Hell I'd compare it to my windows 7. I have mint kde and windows 7 dualbooted. I love kde and all. But the access of files and programs is so amazing on unity.
<xpistos> why would I be able to see it from the side bar but it now show up in fdisk?
<xpistos> but not show up in fdisk?
<doomlord> i dont understand why unity gets so much flak. I like most of its deisgn decisions. I especially like the way it handles maximize with the title/menubar
<tiago> hello there
<goahead87> Some one here that have the time to try help he
<wastrel> doomlord: it's improved a lot since first release, i think a lot of the bad feelings about it are lagging indicators
<tiago> are you guys having problem with flash player too?
<wastrel> goahead87: just ask your question
<goahead87> Me get ubuntu
<xpistos> also sudo blkid doesn't show the drive
<doomlord> admitedly having the option for horizontal dock would be nice, but i always put my dock vertical on a mac , the same
<tiago> i can't access google for my plash player seems to be outdated
<xpistos> I can use files in the drive by navigating to i9t from the side bar
<mschr> hiya
<mschr> i have a file in /etc/profile.d/java containing JAVA_HOME=/path ; export JAVA_HOME however, it is not exported to environment variable set?
<goahead87> My screen are just flips after I updated and restartet
<Guest59616> ok. so I'm having issues getting into my mint. The mint server won't let me in for whatever stupid reason. I'm getting sick of this. I might just hop onto ubuntu. Can anyone tell me what I need if I want to change the color theme of my windows?
<mschr> any pointers as to where i should set system-wide environment?
<tiago> my chromiun asks me to update my plash player to access google, how can I do that?
<sudhin> tiago, go to tools > extensions and search
<xangua> tiago do you have adobe flash player installed¿
<tiago> yes
<goahead87> Are the some buttons I can push to stopp  the startup ?
<Dub-C> hi. i am experiencing problems with google chrome in ubuntu and would like to delete all caches and reinstall. where can i find all folders belonging to chrome? simply uninstall doesnt do.
<ok_wait> Dub-C, get bleachbit and open it as root then apt-get remove chromium-browser and run the clean option in bleachbit while everything having to do with chrome is checked and nothing else
<pksadiq> Dub-C: may be at ~/.chromium , just delete it and open chromuim
<Dub-C> i dont have chromium, but google chrome
<Dub-C> does the solution differ?
<miikey212> What's a good high FPS recorder for Ubuntu? Something I can use to record Steam games like TF2 or Amnesia?
<goahead87> Are the some buttons I can push to stopp  the startu
<pksadiq> Dub-C: better user chromium. anyway the path may be .chrome or something like that at your home directory
<goahead87> Startup
<Dub-C> ok thank you
<tiago> google shows a splash screen where is writen 'adobe flash player 11.4.402.278' to download, I can download it, but i cant install it is .cpl
<dcherniv_> miikey212, vlc maybe
<goahead87> Are the some buttons I can push to stopp  the startup ?
<trippeh> Where have the tunables for the system tmpfs's gone in 12.04/12.10?
<miikey212> dcherniv_: VLC records your screen?
<dcherniv_> miikey212, oh my... yes
<xpistos> I think that another disk is bad or missing and it gave my 2 tb drive a different drive letter
<xpistos> Okay so it wasn't my 2 tb drive having the problem it was another drive. But by changing to the UUID it is better now
<tiago> my problem is what follows: I can't access several websites such as google.com in any browser I have (chromiun, firefox or opera). It says my flash player must be updated, and offers me to download it (adobe flash player 11.4.402.278 .cpl) how can I install it? Or how can update my current version? any thoughts?
<ki7rw> i just bought an HP DJ 3510 but i can't print to it - i can print the ip though
<ki7rw> i can use my web browser to connect to it also
<tapas> tiago: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<tapas> or something?
<tapas> apt-cache search flash
<wastrel> ki7rw: what does it mean you can print the ip
<ki7rw> using the printers utilities it prints just fine
<wastrel> oh from the web GUI ?
<ki7rw> wastrel: i can PING the ip
<webfox> What is the basic package I should install in order to get the basic developer compilers and stuff for c of course.
<wastrel> ki7rw: did you do auto configuration?
<tiago> 'thanks but:
<tiago> Reading package lists... Done
<tiago> Building dependency tree
<tiago> Reading state information... Done
<tiago> E: Unable to locate package flashplayer-nonfree
<FloodBot1> tiago: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ki7rw> wastrel: no
<tiago> ok, sorry
<dcherniv_> webfox, build-essential
<tiago> here it ishttp://paste.ubuntu.com/1380100/
<wastrel> ki7rw: in the printer settings you can probably just go in and put ipp://<ip of printer>/ipp
<webfox> dcherniv_, yes, right! You are cool, thank you! ;)
<ki7rw> since i can connect to the printer with my web browser i should be able to print to it
<wastrel> ki7rw: correct, did you open up the printer configruator thing and put in the address of the printer?
<HTC-DZ> will starting ubuntu with NOMODESET cause it to run slow?
<ki7rw> wastrel: yes -  i set a static addess
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, shouldnt make a difference
<HTC-DZ> so basically if the live cd runs slow the installed OS would crawl as well?
<gordonjcp> HTC-DZ: the installed OS will be a bit quicker
<gordonjcp> HTC-DZ: CDs are *slow*
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, what gordonjcp said
<wastrel> ki7rw: in the printer properties on your ubuntu what's the URI ?
<ki7rw> wastrel: well, it's a static address but i had to go into the router to reserve a dhcp address for that printer - not the usual way that i set a static address but it works the same
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, also depending on your graphics cards things will speed up with the proprietary driver
<ki7rw> wastrel: socket://192.168.1.6:9100
<HTC-DZ> my graphics card is the reason i have to to start the live cd with NOMODESET. otherwise it doesnt boot and gets stuck with a black screen. GPU is nvidia 6150. nforce 430 mobo
<wastrel> oki...
<HTC-DZ> i know its an old chipset but up until ubuntu 11 its been working fine. no hassles at all
<wastrel> ki7rw: i sorry this isn't a lpd ipp thing seems hp has their own proprietary protocol?  do you have HP drivers installed?
<navalastro> yeray
<wastrel> ki7rw: found this did you read it already?  https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/214021
<ki7rw> wastrel: the printer is listed in the linux driver list and that's what i used
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, ah yes. Chances are once installed you will get the black screen on startup.
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, i would download the nvidia driver from nvidia.com put on a usb stick.
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, once installed start with nomodeset and install the nvidia driver
<goahead87> Have  that boot problem
<HTC-DZ> dcherniv, im a bit lost. if i install it and it starts with black screen how am i going to install drivers from my usb?
<xfact> Does Ubuntu support Intel GPUs? I have Intel HD graphics 3000 [as my Windows GPU information says], is there native set of hardware drivers exists like Nvidia's?
<chinmay_> i am using ubuntu studio,, audio apps are crashing ?
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, does nomodeset give you a text console?
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, you should be able to still boot into your installation with nomodeset if you can do so with live cd
<rokin> hi everyone  is there a good tool to setup a Multi-Monitor , i'm using now ARandR but i'm not happy with the results
<HTC-DZ> oh ok, so startup with nomodeset, install driver, restart machine. n that should be that?
<goahead87> Installed older version from a CD. And was working fine to the updating
<goahead87> Now. Boot freez
<HTC-DZ> dcherniv_ i havent installed it yet. i only tried from live cd. i boot from it, press f6, select nomodeset then it boots up. no text console
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, yes that should do, nvidia driver requires some extra packages like kernel-headers and build-essential so you need to have wired internet connection since its kinda of a pain to configure wireless from command line if worst comes to worst
<SlitazMint> When I mount NFS I get You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "red"
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, ah then you should be ok.
<iceroot> SlitazMint: red is the dir?
<adknight87> Anyone know a easy to use voice recognition that responds with verbal answers
<SlitazMint> iceroot, yes
<iceroot> SlitazMint: remeber that nfs is NOT checking usernames, its just checking uids
<iceroot> SlitazMint: so if the owner has uid 1000 and you have 1001 you are not the owner even when you have the same username
<HTC-DZ> dcherniv_ wired internet connection i can do. one more thing, my system is an amd 64 single core 4
<ki7rw> wastrel: thanks for the link - but the command hp-uninstall doesn't seem to exist
<SlitazMint> my /nfs/exports on the server is like this:/red -network 192.168.0.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
<dcherniv_> HTC-DZ, 64 bit shouldnt be a problem
<HTC-DZ> 4000+ with 4 gb ddr 400 ram. u think its enough to run ubuntu 12.10 64 bit?
<SlitazMint> iceroot, I don't think I have users even set up in NFS, it's just free for all.
<dcherniv_> SlitazMint, man this rings some bells, i cant quite recall though what was the problem
<SlitazMint> Not sure though, how do I check?
<iceroot> SlitazMint: the permissions are on the filesystem/dirs not nfs
<SlitazMint> Oh, how do I check for that then?
<wastrel> ki7rw: you can probably skip that step if you haven't installed HP's drivers yet
<iceroot> SlitazMint: every user froom remote can access that dir if his uid is the same as the owner/group
<wastrel> ki7rw: and proceed with the rest of the driver installation steps
<SlitazMint> How do I check the UID for /red and the UID I have in Ubuntu?
<wastrel> what's /red pls
<wastrel> you mean the owner & group uid
<wastrel> you can type uid to see the current uid of the user or uid <some username> to see the uid of the username
<wastrel> you can do ls -dn /red to see the uid of the owner and group of the /red directory
<HTC-DZ> dcherniv_ ah ok, thanks so much. il do it tomorrow. gonna get sme sleep. laters
<jiteshk23> Hey
<_Marcus> I just installed Ubuntu and I can't figure out how to install the drivers for my AMD graphics card.
<rickycezar> Is there somebody available to help me with one doubt?
<dcherniv_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rickycezar> uh
<rickycezar> k
<rickycezar> I am on this site and my browser loaded a @font-face from it's CSS. The target url for the @font-face is protected, but the font is loaded on the browser. Is there some way to recover it, maybe from the cache or something?
<webfox> I am gueting this message from boot and I have no ip : Waiting for network configuration. Waiting up to 60 seconds for network configuration
<webfox> Could anybody help me figure out whats going on please?
<savio> hey
<bekks> webfox: Your modem does not offer you an IP. Thats whats a router would do.
<savio> modem is just for modulation and demodulation
<ki7rw> wastrel: can't get the tarball to build - apparently the link is out of date
<ki7rw> i guess i'll have to roll back all my pc's to ubuntu 12.04 and try again
 * ki7rw realizes that ubuntu is "freeware" but there sure are a lot of application issues with it
<JamesNZ> ki7rw: RMS would say "Opensource, free as in freedom" ;D
<noiro> Hey all. Every other boot of Ubuntu, the entire screen freezes after it begins recognizing my drives plugged in. I have to reboot one more time to get a response. Any idea how to resolve this?
<eindoofus> hi, I was attempting to download the 64 version of ubuntu for my intel machine and "ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso" popped-up for download. Is this the correct file?
<ikonia> yes
<thiebaude> yes it is
<eindoofus> thanks
<episteme>  /window show 4
<episteme> oops
<cyxi> IS there any change of speed between *64 and *32 ?
<thiebaude> cyxi, i didn't notice any difference
<eindoofus> while I'm here I might as well ask. Is it the case that Linux Mint has taken over as the top distro, or is it just Distrowatch giving bad results?
<cyxi> OK thiebaude
<ikonia> cyxi: nothing you will see with your eyes
<noiro> eindoofus, not sure about that one. Mint has always given me bugs.
<ikonia> eindoofus: we don't know distrowatchs status/validity
<noiro> Ubuntu has far better driver support imo
<escott> cyxi, 64bit can potentially be faster because there are more registers
<ikonia> noiro: its the same kernel....so it will have identical driver support
<HorizonXP> hey guys, I'm probably going to get reamed for this question, but does anyone know where I can find steps to install Ubuntu on a Chromebook? Also, how's actual day-to-day performance?
<HorizonXP> mostly looking to use it as a dev machine. don't need much horsepower, since most of my stuff is on remote servers
<eindoofus> escott: more registers?
<Guest46742> bonsoir est ce qu'il ya des francais
<eindoofus> escott: I think you mean more virtual memory. Then again I could be wrong too. But I'm pretty sure it has nothing to due with registers
<cyxi> IS there a way to hide the launcher bar on the left ?
<eindoofus> cyxi: I was just looking at this and I think it's relevant to what your talking about: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/238494-50-32bit-64bit-virtual-machines
<thiebaude> cyxi, auto hide
<xangua> cyxi: in Apearance settings, set it to autohide
<cyxi> Thanks for the link  eindoofus
<eindoofus> np
<genii-around> HorizonXP: Maybe check out https://plus.google.com/109993695638569781190/posts/b2fazijJppZ
<ldlework> If I'm on 11.04 ... am I unable to perform an upgrade?
<ki7rw> bbl - rolling back to ubuntu 12.04
<roasted> Question - putting "gnome-terminal -e" within a script will launch terminal, but is there a way to launch it full screen?
<jman> Trying to install a saved package list. but Muon keeps crashing or just doing nothing when i load file
<HorizonXP> genii-around: thanks. I've been following that. Hoping maybe someone has personal experience with it too.
<ninp0> http://hang4r.blogspot.com/2012/11/simple-script-to-update-all-of-your.html
<shomon> why does open office have an ever growing list of files it hasn't opened properly? can I stop it from recovering stuff I don't need each time?
<ninp0> link above Simple Script to Update All of Your Ubuntu Machines Securely Over SSH from One Central Location
<chefkoch> hi i am looking for a way to stream microphone and speaker from one pc to another pc in near realtime. is thaht possible?
<gecko900> ciao
<rickycezar> I am on this site and my browser loaded a @font-face from it's CSS. The target url for the @font-face is protected, but the font is loaded on the browser. Is there some way to recover it, maybe from the cache or something?
<gecko900> !list
<ubottu> gecko900: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<trism> roasted: gnome-terminal --full-screen -e command; though there is also: gnome-terminal --maximize -e command; if that's what you meant
<jman> Is there another way to install a saved package list. Muon either crashes or does nothing at all to download em!
<adknight87> synapse
<ldlework> are you suppoed to perform a dist upgrade from a non-X session?
<ldlework> I'm seeing lots of cannot open display 0:
<adknight87> Anyone know how to add functions to a launcher icon
<adknight87> in unity
<wastrel> adknight87: i made a launcher icon that calls a script
<wastrel> there's a howto somewhere
<IdleOne> adknight87: you would edit the  dot .desktop file for that launcher
<adknight87> well I've made a *.desktop that launches a script on my own that part was easy
<god_is_dead> hail
<adknight87> but now when you right click and get that nice menu I was wondering if you can add for instance new tab like in chromium
<pikaciu> god_is_dead: i'm not fine as well ! :-)
<IdleOne> adknight87: you can, use the chromium.desktop file as an example. I don't know precisely how to do it.
<Chucrute301> anyone liked the new ubuntu icons ?!
<adknight87> IdleOne: Well this is for a wine application for integration like adding another link in that menu
<Chucrute301> ?
<IdleOne> adknight87: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/167304/how-to-create-desktop-files-and-new-menu-without-alacarte This might be useful
<wastrel> adknight87: seems like you just add a [Desktop Action <name of action>] section and go crazy
<wastrel> adknight87: looking at the thunderbird.desktop file
<Chucrute301> :)
<sadnoob> hello
<Chucrute301> hi
<dfgas-cr48> I have a i3 using the on chip graphics and looking for better drivers, i remember installing udated drivers before but didn't bookmark the page. any ideas?
<adknight87> IdleOne: Info link in that post is broken. wastrel, could you go into details with that say I wanted to add a command
<dfgas-cr48> this is for 12.04
<god_is_dead> hi
<god_is_dead> hello
<Dr_willis> dfgas-cr48,  Check out the Xswat ppa perhaps.
<Chucrute301> vv   vv   vv    vv   vv
<NetJester> https://www.backtrack-linux.com/backtrack-graphics-customization/
<NetJester> is this official?
<webfox> how do I find an app name at top ?
<NetJester> note its com
<Heather_> trying to create raid using mdadm but getting error /dev/md0 is a invalid name for an md device
<FloodBot1> NetJester: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wastrel> adknight87: in a terminal do locate chromium.desktop, then look at the file that will give you the examples you need.  i checked /usr/share/applications/thunderbird.desktop  and found the menu items there
<Dr_willis> this is not backtracksupport NetJester
<savio> NetJester, backtrack is not supported here
<NetJester> Dr_willis: help
<NetJester> i am afraid i get virus from fake sites
<NetJester> https://www.backtrack-linux.com/backtrack-graphics-customization/
<MonkeyDust> NetJester  type /join #backtrack-linux
<adknight87> wastrel I know where the application desktops are by heart by now :P
<altermann> hallo
<NetJester> MonkeyDust: i am muted
<Dr_willis> NetJester,  very unlikely you wil get a virus while using linux.
<MonkeyDust> NetJester  for no reason, i take it
<NetJester> Dr_willis: i will use the ubuntu of bsd, pcbsd
<Dr_willis> !regiester | NetJester
<NetJester> and be safe
<altermann> i've uninstall VirtualBox 4.1 which is distributed with QT front end support and i'm trying to install VBox from Oracle but i'm running into problems
<IdleOne> NetJester: being muted in the backtrack channel does not mean the Ubuntu channel will provide support
<NetJester> IdleOne: hurr durr
<Dr_willis> NetJester,  i dont care what you use.  if you want ubuntu support.. then you need to be using ubuntu. else take it to a differnt channel
<k1l> !register > NetJester
<ubottu> NetJester, please see my private message
<NetJester> Dr_willis: i be you like it in the ass
<k1l> NetJester: m(
<altermann> NetJester, just sign up for a username with freenode and you won't be muted anymore
<Dr_willis> NetJester,  i bet you are all of 9 yrs old also. and cant follow directions. have a nice day
<IdleOne> moving on
<adknight87> wastrel: Nice they have made it really easy I thought it was going to be more complicated then that. [NewWindow Shortcut Group]
<eindoofus> has anyone here run Windows 7 as a VM on Linux? I need to be able to use my Windows 7 apps and I can't risk them half-working.
<altermann> i've inherited this Ubuntu desktop/server which is running 12.04 LTS or something to that extent and both KDE and Gnome are installed
<Dr_willis> eindoofus,  its commonly done.
<Dr_willis> eindoofus,  the specific apps may be the issue
<bobweaver> eightfold,  yeah I do and also 8 vista and xp
<noiro> Ubuntu 12.10 is a safe transition from 12.04, yes?
<altermann> i've removed VBox 4.1 which was distributed via the Ubuntu software centre for QT front end and now i cannot install Vbox 4.2 from Oracle
<k1l> eindoofus: performance could be an issue. or 3d support
<eindoofus> how well does it run?
<eindoofus> I'm not too worried about the 3d part
<Dr_willis> totally depends on your system specs eindoofus
<eindoofus> I don't really run games or 3d modeling applications
<savio> eindoofus, i'm using win 7 for office and vmware 8 new feature also has unity support
<k1l> eindoofus: that depends on your pc hardware, your usecase under linux, you use case on win, the win apps,....
<bobweaver> eindoofus,  depends on the things that I am trying to  run like setting up VBox you can set things like ram ammount of cpu   3d graphics ect depends on how much ram you have and also cpus
<savio> eindoofus, and it works fine if you have ram more 3
<eindoofus> I guess a better question is whether a Linux host with a Windows 7 VM is about the same performance as a Windows 7 host with a Linux VM (which is what I do now).
<bobweaver> eindoofus,  there is also things like qemu which is also a good vm then there is vmware also
<eindoofus> wait... no. that isn't a better question. let me rephrase that. lol
<noiro> how good of 3D quality could I get out of a Windows 7 Virtual box if i gave it 4GB RAM and used my GTX560 card?
<Dr_willis> eindoofus,  it will all depend on what you need to do IN the vm
<savio> eindoofus, if you wanted to learn linux make it host so you can spend more time on host m/c than vm
<k1l> eindoofus: honestly, just give it a try
<eindoofus> I need to be able to run Visual Studio and develop in it.
<k1l> noone will guarantee you anything
<Dr_willis> Its getting where i need windows for very very few things these days
<Rikplay> What can i do to my ubuntu install to ensure it will load when a put the hdd into a new computer?
<Katbuntu> Hi
<sid|1> just bought 8gb of ram
<noiro> Rikplay, not possible. :P
<eindoofus> I think I will. Is there a free VM solution that is still high performance?
<altermann> can anybody help me with this issue? http://pastebin.com/D2Q5cQBY
<noiro> Each installation has drivers needed for that hardware. A new computer has different hardware.
<Dr_willis> Rikplay,  if the bootloader is on the HD and thats HD is set to boot.. it should boot..
<Rikplay> noiro, please elaborate
<Dr_willis> ive moved hds from differnt machines with only small issues..  it depends on how similer the 2 machines are
<noiro> Rikplay, you'd need to backup your data and reinstall. That's when drivers are established and installed based on that hardware of that system.
<Dr_willis> noiro,  thats not totally true. it depends on a lot of things
<noiro> Unless the new machine had identical mobo, cpu, graphics, etc.
<Rikplay> Dr_willis: thank you, grub loads ubuntu all goes well, but it does stop at some point. i suspect its because old pc had nvidia and new has amd, would you agree this could be an issue
<Dr_willis> Rikplay,  differnt video cards would be an issue. but not too hard to correct
<eindoofus> is dual-booting still an option? I remember last time playing with that didn't work out. Has Windows 7 done something to keep that from working cleanly?
<Rikplay> Dr_willis: Thank you, could you point me in some sort of direction where i could correct this, i assume i need to install the amd driver on the old machinbe 1st, is this correct
<phibxr> eindoofus: Hmm? I've dual booted with both Windows 7 and Windows 8.
<pikaciu> Dr_willis: the linux kernel should have inside a lot of different drivers or not ?
<phibxr> eindoofus: Just make sure to install Windows first since it does its best to destroy GRUB when you install it.
<eindoofus> phibxr: have you played any games on Windows 8. I'd like to have the option to develop Windows 8 apps and develop games. Thinking about throwing it on another partition
<Evil_Eric> i dont know what feels better 1,000.00 in my pocket or the fact i have found a xchat-indicator bug that has been confermed
<Rikplay> Dr_willis: situation:- selling laptop but will keep drive and date, just give away a different drive with new install
<phibxr> eindoofus: Only World of Warcraft. But I think both Windows 8 and World of Warcraft are a bit offtopic for #ubuntu. :)
<eindoofus> can I message you (if that's what irc calls it)? :P
<adknight87> Okay not so easy as I thought it didn't add the edits I had done to the *.desktop
<phibxr> eindoofus: Sure thing, go ahead.
<hs366> Hi
<noiro> Hey guys, quick question. I just upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04. It would appear the new drivers missed my sound card (worked before by default). Any solutions?
<pikaciu> noiro : alsamixer ?
<Rikplay> OK Anyone - Is it possible to create USB bottable ubuntu which will boot on a large variety of computer hardware?
<noiro> pikaciu: ?
<Dr_willis> Rikplay,  you can remove/install the drivers from the console. or remove the drivers befor you remove the HD.
 * ki7rw got his new printer working on ubuntu 12.10 - took a bit of work though
<Dr_willis> Rikplay,  a live USB install does exactly that.
<pikaciu> noiro : type the command : alsamixer
<noiro> pikaciu: On the sound settings, all I see for output is Dummy Output
<Mark6> yes it is Rikplay
<Dr_willis> Rikplay,  a full install to USB will work for most hardware, unless theres specific drivers needed
<noiro> pikaciu, no such file
<eindoofus> hmmm. I just installed ubuntu and I'm somewhat confused. What is all of this amazon crap? I was trying to search for synatpic and 6 products showed up... It's a freakin OS, not a marketplace. What's going on?
<Dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Mark6> eindoofus synaptic is gone, it's all in software center now
<Dr_willis> The Dash is the 'ultimate search starting point'
<Dr_willis> eindoofus,  you can install synaptic if you want it.
<MonkeyDust> i have
<Rikplay> Ok thanks you guys mostly Dr_willis i will research forward from here
<Dr_willis> 'not installed by default' is not the same as 'gone' ;)
<eindoofus> can I file a complaint somewhere. There is a reason I like open-source (because I'm an idealistic bastard) and this goes against why I'm here.
<eindoofus> this should not be the default imo
<Dr_willis> eindoofus,  it wont matter.. ubuntu and amazon are being very friendly with each other.
<Dr_willis> eindoofus,  if you dont like it. then disable it.
<pikaciu> noiro : in Default mixer tracks ?
<noiro> pikaciu: What do you mean?
<Dr_willis> theres been hundreds of blog articals and so on about the amazon  search results
<eindoofus> is there something good coming from this amazon/ubuntu fondling?
<pikaciu> noiro : in Preference - Sound
<eindoofus> bad choice of words. lol
<Dr_willis> read the info mentioned in the factoid above.
<eindoofus> sorry
<MonkeyDust> eindoofus  depends on how you use it or what you like about it
<noiro> If I go to Sound > Applications, I see Spotify and ALSA plug-in
<Mark6> he< I got a question too, I did a fresh install of 12.04 and noticed the fonts on facebook.com look very different then usual, anybody knows what this is?
<MonkeyDust> eindoofus  "good" is a matter of taste
<noiro> I'm using gnome-shell
<eindoofus> to a degree
<pikaciu> Dr_willis: it is possible that the command - alsamixer - returns - file not found ?
<stephan_arch> hey guys, I installed ubuntu 12LTS, now I want to make my start process a bit beautyfull, I want to remove the dark purple and replace that with the plymouth animation, how can I do that?
<eindoofus> me shooting someone in the head is obviously "not good". you could agree with that right.
<Mark6> unless he tried to shoot your wife first
<guntbert> !ot | eindoofus ranting here does not help
<ubottu> eindoofus ranting here does not help: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eindoofus> still not good overall, be justifiable
<MonkeyDust> eindoofus  canonical cannot change a complete system because of one individual's preferences
<eindoofus> lol, sorry
<k1l> eindoofus: do you have a real support issue? for chitty chat we have the offtopic and discuss channels
<noiro> pikaciu: I get "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<noiro> "
<pikaciu> noiro : oh
<eindoofus> I'm done alright. Just coming to terms with the Amazon crap.
<Mark6> another question, I noticed my mouse curser is blinking and disappearing frequently, how can I deactivate this? I remember there was an option for this in 10.04, but can't find one in 12.04 (already tried the keyboard settings)
<pikaciu> noiro : can you right click on the sound icon ?
<noiro> pikaciu: yes. I can navigate to sound settings
<pikaciu> noiro : Preferences ?
<noiro> not preferences (i'm using gnome, remember), sound settings
<stephan_arch> anyone?:(
<pikaciu> noiro : try to open the menus regarding - device .
<Dreamer3> is Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS not compatible with linux 3.6?
<noiro> you mean hardware?
<MonkeyDust> !plymouth > stephan_arch  read this
<ubottu> stephan_arch, please see my private message
<eindoofus> is there a search bar in "ubuntu software center"? not sure if my VM resolution is just cutting something off.
<Mark6> yes there is
<Mark6> top right
<eindoofus> uh oh. I think it is cut off
<noiro> pikaciu: nothing shows for my hardware. I'm using a Z77 board so it's still fairly new, but 12.04 supported it so.... not sure what is going on.
<Pkunk> kernel.ubuntu.com down ... is there a mirror thats working ?
<pikaciu> noiro : Additional Drivers ?
<Tashtego> can anyone tell me why i see a shady graphic in my bottom right side of the desktop telling me "AMD - unsupported hardware" ?
<Mark6> no but have you checked for proprietary drivers?
<noiro> pikaciu, how would I find that in gnome? I don't see it anywhere.
<pikaciu> noiro : i'm quite sure is there
<Tashtego> Mark6, when i go to System Settings -> Additional Drivers, it tells me ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics drivers are installed
<pikaciu> noiro : All Apps - Theme & Tweaks
<Mark6> ok sorry then I don't know what the problem is
<usr13> Dreamer3: http://handytutorial.com/install-linux-kernel-3-6-0-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10/
<kaleo_> i want talk whit someone to helpme
<noiro> pikaciu: it found my nvidia driver, but I see no sound card driver there for intel
<eindoofus> what is that thing on the right called? and can I remove the libreoffice links from it?
<guntbert> !ask | kaleo_
<ubottu> kaleo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eindoofus> sorry, i mean on the left
<prower> hello :> does anyone know of a list of readily available windows 8 certified computers that -will- run ubuntu? so far from what i've seen windows 8 certified doesn't mean much more than "has trouble running anything other than windows 8" :<
<Mark6> eindoofus it's a part of the unity desktop, nbot sure what the specific term is. you can remove stuff from it by right click
<lovinda> I installed umuntu and cant find my excel now
<Mark6> then click the last option on the context menu
<eindoofus> cool, thanks Mark6
<lovinda> i need to make a presentation
<MonkeyDust> lovinda  ubunta has libre office
<lovinda> but i need my excel
<Mark6> lovinda check out libre office calc
<MonkeyDust> lovinda  ubuntu* has libre office
<Mark6> and impress
<Mark6> it's the green spreadsheet icon on your left bar probably
<yeats> lovinda: libreoffice calc will open/read/write excel
<pikaciu> noiro : sudo alsa Force-reload
<kaleo_> in the installation Ubuntu was denied log.273 - anyine nows why?
<kaleo_> permission denied in ubuntu system - log 273
<Tashtego> "/sys/module/fglrx_updates/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind fglrx_updates driver" ?
<kaleo_> permission denied in ubuntu system - log 273 - what shoud i do?
<lovinda> debian.org
<yeats> kaleo_: where are you seeing that error?
<MonkeyDust> kaleo_  wubi?
<kaleo_> in a window of installation.
<MonkeyDust> kaleo_  a wubi installation inside windows?
<kaleo_> yes1
<noiro> pikaciu, what was supposed to be the expected result?
<pikaciu> noiro : try alsamixer again
<kaleo_> MonkeyDust_ can you help me?
<noiro> pikaciu: same result
<MonkeyDust> kaleo_  no, not with wubi, try an ubuntu install on its own partition
<pikaciu> noiro : ok... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily
<kaleo_> MonkeyDust_ i have to unstall my windows.. will be better?
<MonkeyDust> kaleo_  no, you can dualboot, if you have enough space left
<pikaciu> noiro : then sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> !dualboot | kaleo_
<ubottu> kaleo_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kaleo_> MonkeyDust_ iubottu_ I have a lot space.I'll do it. Thanks
<blocky> does anyone know if linux mint can keep settings between live-usb boots the way ubuntu can?
<xangua> !mint | blocky
<ubottu> blocky: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<noiro> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-dail) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<DJones> blocky: You're probably better asking that in the Mint support channel, they should be able to answer that
<blocky> okay
<blocky> thanks, figured it was worth a shot
<smacktalk> so twice now I've crashed my laptop doing a network restart this morning
<blocky> wasn't sure if it was a feature of the distro, or what
<smacktalk> i edited the interfaces configuration to include dns, and it just crashed
<pikaciu> noiro : alsa-daily not dail
<kaleo_> does anyone know why my computer do not accepted another system?
<tree`> Hi, I heard someone say object oriented languages are the fastest ones?!
<BluesKaj> !gparted | kaleo_
<ubottu> kaleo_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tree`> I guess, is this right?
<gustav__> tree`: Mac?
<kaleo_> ubottu_ i live in Brazil. Is that available here?
<ubottu> kaleo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> kaleo_  is it a new windows8 pc?
<k1l> !offtopic | tree`
<ubottu> tree`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> !br | kaleo_
<ubottu> kaleo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mark6> I'm curious about your opinions about unity vs gnome 3. This is my first day using unity, I think it's pretty ugly but it actually helps me work faster since I figured it out
<kaleo_> HP P.DV6 1TB 6GB - WIN 7
<beaky> hello
<guntbert> !polls | Mark6
<ubottu> Mark6: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<k1l> Mark6: that topic would suit better into the discuss or offtopic channel since its very subjective
<SlitazMint> eindoofus, I have in virtualbox
<eindoofus> interesting. i need to try that out
<richweskus> hey guys, a rather general question. I was wondering iv im a "visitor" to a country will i be forces to join their military if a world war breaks out? Im a south african living in the UK. Iv googled the question with no luck sorry for off topic :)
<richweskus> iv = if
<richweskus> forces = forced
<MonkeyDust> richweskus  wrong channel
<richweskus> i know but just yes no will do
<guntbert> richweskus: why do you ask here  when you know it is  off topic?
<richweskus> cos i dont know where else to ask :(
<noiro> pikaciu: No updates found.
<k1l> !offtopic | richweskus
<ubottu> richweskus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> richweskus: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<richweskus> ok
<richweskus> thaks anyway
<tree`> ioh better go there, too
<WeThePeople> is there a way to speed up 12.04
<WeThePeople> make it run faster
<beaky> How do the ubuntu packages compare to debian stable in terms of up-to-date-ness?
<kristenbb> hi, in 12.04, how can I easily access a list of all installed software, if possible arranged by categories, as was the case in 10.04 for example ?
<kaleo_> WHAT IS A BOT?
<k1l> beaky: compared to debian-stable its way more up-to.date
<Mark6> it's short for "robot"
<Mark6> ;)
<pikaciu> noiro : try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<WeThePeople> kristenbb, software center
<kaleo_> good!!
<noiro> pikaciu, I try sudo apt-get update
<noiro> and then apt-get upgrade
<noiro> And nothing needs upgrading. :P
<k1l> kristenbb: "dpkg -l" shows all that is installed. but its alphabetical order
<pikaciu> noiro: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<noiro> pikaciu: nothing upgraded
<noiro> It's not recognizing my sound hardware at all. Not even my USB speakers. I think it doesn't have the driver for my sound card.
<kaleo_> i can't talk with the brazzilian chat suport!!
<pikaciu> noiro: lspci and search for Multimedia or something related to sound
<Mark6> I kinda like this place, probably will come back tomorrow. Have a good night everybody
<k1l> kaleo_: read the topic in that channel. and register with the irc network like its told in the wiki link in the topic
<noiro> pikaciu: 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)
<noiro> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<kaleo_> i did this!
<noiro> 01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)
<k1l> kaleo_: then identify with the network. you are not identified at the moment
<Guest55355> hi guys. I use gnome 3 on ubuntu 12.04. when i install plugin under gimp the window is going outside the desktop. just don know how to fix it. please see the upload of the screen shot to see how it looks. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2yvuwzt&s=6
<Guest55355> thanks in advance
<BluesKaj>  noiro, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , no output indicates the driver loaded properly
<BluesKaj> noiro, you probly have to reboot
<anonymous> hi
<k1l> Guest55355: on unity you can grab with the pushed alt-key and push it upwards
<noiro> BluesKaj: No output. :/
<BluesKaj> noiro, that's good , it means the driver loaded
<noiro> then why is there no detection of my hardware? e.o
<pikaciu> noiro: aplay -l
<Guest55355> k1l, is there any fix on gnome 3?
<BluesKaj> noiro, reboot
<noiro> no soundcards found
<k1l> Guest55355: sry, dont know
<noiro> alright, one sec
<BluesKaj> okm, nm , do it your way , noiro
<webfox> Is it true Ubuntu Server doesn' t comes with dhclient client installed by default ?
<pikaciu> noiro: restart
<Guest55355> k1l on unity, can u explain me how exactly should i be doing that. press alt key and then resize it, is that the way?
<webfox> How do I install dhclient please ?
<juan_> hola que tal gente
<usr13> webfox: I don't know, but sounds logical.
<webfox> Or beter yet, how do I verify if it is already installed ?
<webfox> better
<Muelli> webfox: hm. apt-cache policy dhclient  maybe.
<k1l> Guest55355: press alt and grab the titlebar from that window and push it beyond the screen
<Muelli> webfox:      dhcp3-client
<kaleo_> ubottu are a real people?? :D
<ubottu> kaleo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noiro> well....I feel like a dumbass. :/ Why didn't it work on first boot after update?
<Muelli> no
<lovinda> hi ubottu
<Muelli> isc-dhcp-client
<webfox> Muelli, so it already has it installed?
<pikaciu> noiro: it works ?
<noiro> pikaciu: with flying colors. :/
<kaleo_> what mean?
<pikaciu> noiro: it means yes ?
<MrTorque> Hi! I want to set up ubuntu with DNS for small office. Do i need to configure it as "Caching Server" or as "Primary Master Server"? (referring https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto )
<k1l> webfox: dhclient is installed on ubuntu
<noiro> yes
<beaky> is ubuntu server like archlinux?
<pikaciu> noiro: ok.... so it's :-) not : / (it means sad) ....  :P
<beaky> i.e. a minimal base to start from?
<k1l> beaky: is a apple like a cherry? :/
<k1l> beaky: you want the minimal install not the server install then.
<beaky> oh
<beaky> right thanks
<beaky> I am installing every linux distro on my 2TB rig
<guntbert> webfox: you are talking about ubuntu-server - please better ask in #ubuntu-server
<kaleo_> i use a 3g modem and i want chang the dsns adress for a better. Is it possible? i changed of my computer but the modem do not acepted!
<Tweak> hello. i am looking for a program that i could set a keypress (example control f1) and have it enter a string of text such as a web address or email address. i have no idea what such a program would be called, i tried searching google.... any ideas?
<kaleo_> Tweak_ Mesoniac..
<BluesKaj> Tweak, ctrl+c ?
<peepsalot> does anyone here use audacity?   the menus don't show up making it unusable
<melfy> there a way to cache a folder in memory?  would like to have an entire www folder run from memory its only about 1MB worth of php files :/
<Tweak> kaleo_, thank you i will look into it :D
<Riley88> hey guys i have a question on 12.04 i changed the lightdm login wallpaper but when it starts light dm it flashes the old pink wallpaper is there a way to fix that
<Xix19> does anyone here have experience with nginx configuration?
<stephan_arch> does anybody know where I can get different plymouth animations?
<melfy> Xix19: lil bit what you trying to do?
<Xix19> melfy: I'm trying to disable gzip for a single php file
<Xix19> melfy: I have a "location \.php {" which works just fine, but I only want to disable gzip compression for this particular file
<overclucker> melfy: /tmp
<Riley88> does anyone know what im talking about
<melfy> overclucker: no other way? ;_;
<Xix19> I know the configuration directive is "gzip off" but how do I add it only for this file?
<melfy> Xix19:  try... location ~ ^/filename.php {gzip off;}
<fjodor> hi, is it possible to underclock or underclock i3 cpu?
<fjodor> undervolt or underclock
<melfy> fjodor: isnt that more of a bios thing?
<stephan_arch> anyone?:(
<Logan_> !patience | stephan_arch
<ubottu> stephan_arch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Xix19> melfy: now when I access the file it downloads it
<melfy> haha
<Xix19> I think it doesn't go through the original "location \.php$ {" anymore
<melfy> put your proxy pass in there too
<kaleo_> guys, say me something.. I want a Linux system! what is the better?
<guntbert> !best | kaleo_
<ubottu> kaleo_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Xix19> I have to copy everything in "location \.php$ {" ? It's very long
<melfy> Xix19: try putting location below the php$ ?
<k1l> kaleo_: go with ubuntu. thats it
<overclucker> melfy: that's the easiest way. you could also mount a new tmpfs.
<Riley88> okay anyone? this is really starting to bug me because i changed my boot animation and itll still flash the pink wallpaper
<Logan_> !patience | Riley88
<ubottu> Riley88: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<melfy> overclucker: is tmpfs cleared on a reboot?
<melfy> would probably have to re-copy files to there on a boot before webserver starts?
<overclucker> melfy: yes. /tmp is tmpfs, btw
<kaleo_> guntbert_ thanks!!!!
<chaospsychex> can someone explain the grub loopback process ? i want to install ubuntu onto a partition that contains a existing distro. i can't format the partition because it's mounted. used grub to boot the debian iso which is on /dev/sda1 @ /boot/iso.
<overclucker> melfy: you could probably modify your web server's upstart script to handle that.
<melfy> overclucker: i am testing to see if it even helps hehe.... ty ty :) :)
<Xix19> melfy: if I move it under it ignores it completely
<chaospsychex> but i don't exactly understan what's happening with mounts and such when a iso is booted using grub loopback. the documentation is vague about it
<melfy> Xix19: u can try moving everything inside of php$ to an include, and include that in any php derivites
<ok_wait> chaospsychex, are you trying to install ubuntu to the device that holds the installation medium?
<chaospsychex> ok_wait: yes
<melfy> location php$ {include /etc/nginx/php.conf; extra stuff;}
<Dr_willis> chaospsychex,  you would bneed to put the ISO file on its own partion thats not going to be formated during the install to be safest.
<ok_wait> chaospsychex, partition it
<melfy> Xix19:  that way it's cleaner in all your configs
<Xix19> melfy: trying now
<chaospsychex> Dr_willis: i tried putting it onto the swap parition after re-formatting swap to ext4 but i get errors in grub when trying to boot the iso if it's on /dev/sda5
<Dr_willis> I normally have a /boot/ partion of like 6 gb. that way i can keep several ISO files on it.
<edgy> Hi, what are the use cases of pulseaudio, I can play many files together without it
<chaospsychex> ok_wait: what ?
<Dr_willis> chaospsychex,  it should be able to boot the iso from that partion if you configure grub right.
<chaospsychex> Dr_willis: ok. maybe the syntax was wrong
<Dr_willis> http://www.otsglobal.org/2012/11/how-to-boot-an-iso-file-from-your-hard-drive-via-grub2-under-ubuntulinux-mint/ seems a decent guide.
<Dr_willis> i always put mine on sda1 - so i knew it was (hd0,1)
<chaospsychex> Dr_willis: /sda5 would be (hd0,5) ?
<Dr_willis> I recall even booting them from a NTFS windows partion
<Dr_willis> chaospsychex,  i would think so,, or you could make severl grub entries for the same iso with diffnert (hd0,X) entries and try them all
<chaospsychex> Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> I normally dont install using this method. i tend to set up the ISO files after im installed for testing and recovery booting
<juniour> hi
<AceBlade258> alrighty, anybody here that can help me install some drivers
<phunyguy_t430s> AceBlade258: just state your problem in it's entirety, bub.
<AceBlade258> I'm on 10.04
<AceBlade258> one sec
<phunyguy_t430s> one line preferrably.
<Xix19> melfy: thank you it worked like a charm!
<Thy-Duang> My Ubuntu has shutdowns, freezes a lot and has a lot of crashes, bugs etc. I'm using the newest stable version x64. How can I fix this problem?
<phunyguy_t430s> Thy-Duang: fully updated/
<phunyguy_t430s> ?
<Thy-Duang> Yes
<Thy-Duang> Despite the fact, that some updates cause crash on the first try
<melfy> Xix19: welcome :P
<guntbert> Thy-Duang: freezes, shutdowns, crashes... sounds like hardware problems
<ok_wait> Thy-Duang, check your logs and look for errors (/var/log) google those errors and you should find a solution
<Thy-Duang> As for now, my Windows 7 is flawless and Ubuntu is terrible
<AceBlade258> lspci output: http://pastebin.com/W25v251Q
<AceBlade258> I'm running 10.04 x64 to build android. I don't have drivers for my network card and I can't figure out how to install them. I'm tethered using my phone at the moment.
<Thy-Duang> How do I look for errors if my Ubuntu shuts down without any warning?
<Dr_willis> Thy-Duang,  was this a clean install or a Upgrade?
<guntbert> Thy-Duang: do you just want to rant? Do it elswhere please
<Thy-Duang> Clean install
<Thy-Duang> I don't want to rant, I want to fix the problem
<Dr_willis> Thy-Duang,  you could monitor your logs as the system is running from a seperate box via ssh and hope to find some error messages/info/clues
<guntbert> Thy-Duang: the we need details - start looking into /var/log/syslog
<guntbert> *then
<Random832> how do i install pygtk for python 3 on ubuntu?
<Thy-Duang> Ok, I will change to Ubuntu and reconnect
<Dr_willis> Could be anything from overheating, to power flucations.
<Thy-Duang> Thanks a lot
<Thy-Duang> Bah, that's the point. My laptop heats much more when on Ubuntu than on Windows
<dtcrshr> Thy-Duang: I had an dv4 hp notebook that was at least twice as hot with ubuntu than with windows
<guntbert> Dr_willis: overheating might be a possibility definitely
<Thy-Duang> Ok, I thought it;s strange
<Thy-Duang> But I'm totally green
<Thy-Duang> Ok, brb with my var/log/syslog
<Dr_willis> PyGTK 2.24.0 has been released. This is a stable release supporting the GTK+ 2.24 API    ... from the pygtk homepage... dosent seem like it supports the GTK3 stuff
<Thy-Duang> Thanks a lot
<guntbert> Thy-Duang: put it in a !pastebin
<Thy-Duang> Ok
<Dr_willis> !info pygtk
<ubottu> Package pygtk does not exist in quantal
<Dr_willis> !find pygtk
<ubottu> Found: python-zbarpygtk
<Cordel^> i need help
<Dr_willis> we need details..
<brainard52> Hello everybody. My audio just quit working, and I was wondering where I would start looking to get information on why it may have stopped. I'm using 12.04 if that helps any.
<Cordel^> my Ubuntu is bootinf to a initramfs prompt
<Cordel^> i am scared
<AceBlade258> From what I understand, these drivers should have been installed during installation. However, I had no network connection during installation, and I'm guessing (despite it's LTS status) because 10.04 predates Cougar Point/Sandy Bridge, the drivers aren't included.
<trism> Random832: for gtk3 you use gobject introspection to use gtk from python, for instance: from gi.repository import Gtk, then use the Gtk module in much the same way as the old python-gtk2
<trism> Random832: though there are definite differences which you will encounter along the way
<Cordel^> do i need to reinstall?
<k1l> AceBlade258: dont you think its just not activated? usually you dont need special drivers for lan cards
<Dr_willis> Cordel^,  given that you aparently havent tried anything to fix it yet... a reinstall would be premature.
<AceBlade258> k1l: how would I check?
<Cordel^> ive always been a premature guy
<Dr_willis> you could always backup your imporntant stuff and reinstall if you wanted to i guess.
<alex_wanspot> otik
<k1l> AceBlade258: ifconfig
<k1l> AceBlade258: because its listed in lspci
<AceBlade258> if you mean bios-level, I know it's active there, otherwise lspci wouldnt report it
<Cordel^> i need someone smart to fix my problem so i can take credit
<angs> Hi I create an ad-hoc network by using wpa_supplicant without any problem. However, the wireless interface does not get the static IP that I defined. I would appreciate if anyone could help me on this. here is the settings http://pastebin.com/yYL3SAnb
<Dr_willis> Cordel^,  id start with a live cd and that boot-repair tool
<AceBlade258> the adapter isn't listed, just a loopback and my phone
<DigitalYeti> hey, does anyone know if I swap out the mobo/processor/ram in my machine if it will cause issues with the current install of ubuntu on the hard drive? I mean, can I do that? or will I have to reinstall and start from scratch?
<sid|1> kj som im building a comp
<sid|1> so im*
<AceBlade258> I'm fairly sure it's a lack of drivers
<sid|1> if i buy 2 diffrent brands of ram
<sid|1> with diffrent timing will it still work?
<Thy-Duang> Got it: http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50afee0ea0a3e
<AceBlade258> sid|1: hypothetically
<sid|1> k thanks
<Thy-Duang> It shutsdown at random occastions: last time I ran tetris made by my friend, one time I asked Skype to show history...
<AceBlade258> sid|1: better to stick with matched ram
<sid|1> ok
<usr13> DigitalYeti: No, it'll be fine
<AceBlade258> voltages and whatnot are a pain
<sid|1> srry not diffrent brands
<sid|1> but same brand
<brainard52> Hello everybody. My audio just quit working, and I was wondering where I would start looking to get information on why it may have stopped. I'm using 12.04 if that helps any.
<DigitalYeti> usr13: I know with windows I've had issues, but I thought linux would handle it fine. Cool, thanks! :)
<usr13> brainard52: alsamixer
<MonkeyDust> brainard52  open a terminal and type alsamixer
<AceBlade258> I'm currently using samsung and g.skill
<AceBlade258> sid|1: if they are different speeds, make sure you set all the speeds to the lower
<brainard52> usr13: I feel a bit silly now. I don't know why I didn't think about that. Thanks.
<sid|1> ok
<guntbert> Thy-Duang: that covers only 12 minutes - without a start or a shutdown - too short for us to see any problems
<sid|1> there all ddr3- 1866
<angs> Hi I create an ad-hoc network by using wpa_supplicant without any problem. However, the wireless interface does not get the static IP that I defined. I would appreciate if anyone could help me on this. here is the settings http://pastebin.com/yYL3SAnb
<Thy-Duang> So how can I provide you more information?
<AceBlade258> keep in mind, Higher-speed ram tends to have slower timings. when you underclock it, the timings are still going to be slower
<AceBlade258> meaning you will have higher-latency overall on your ram, decreasing performance
<Cordel^> what is the INITRAMFS prompt and how do i boot out of it?
<Thy-Duang> Wait for a shutdown, save a log and immediately paste it here?
<AceBlade258> however, unless you are doing things the require a lot of memory operations, the difference shouldn't be a big deal
<BoomerBile> AceBlade258, you should be my fortune... i log on and get some nice information like that handed to me instead of my fortune...
<AceBlade258> BoomerBile: thanks :)
<guntbert> Thy-Duang: the are several log files /var/log/syslog /var/log/syslog.1 /var/log/syslog.2.gz,....
<Thy-Duang> Ah, ok
<guntbert> *there are
<BoomerBile> AceBlade258, you know what fortune is right?
<Thy-Duang> How do I find that it's the right one?
<AceBlade258> nope
<Cordel^> please help i dont want to have to reinstall again
<guite__> alguien con vida?
<Dr_willis> older logs are the ones with the #'s and compressed Thy-Duang
<Dr_willis> Cordel^,  either the bootloader or grub or the kernl is confused about somthing. the  boot-repair tool MIGHT fix it all
<BoomerBile> well, back in the days when we mostly used consoles, it was a program that would deliver you a fortune, weather that be a joke, advice, or just plain nonsense. They were always interesting to read... you can still install fortune and have it deliver your fortune when you log into a shell
<linusoleander> I've problem running jar files in ubuntu. The always freezes. I'm not sure where to begin troubleshooting
<AceBlade258> Cordel^: a quick google search suggested tuping exit
<AceBlade258> *typing
<AceBlade258> however, I'm absoloutely no expert
<AceBlade258> so I have no idea weather that is reliable information
<BoomerBile> What's the problem Cordel^ ?
<Thy-Duang> Yeah, Dr_willis, but I have 7 of them. I can send you all of them, but I thought it will be easier if I find the right one and send only one.
<Dr_willis> Thy-Duang,  wont do much good to send them to me., ;)
<usr13> angs: wlan3?
<brainard52> Hm. I'm going to grab a screenie. I feel a bit inept :/
<Thy-Duang> Ok.
<Thy-Duang> http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50aff07682bbb
<TaJMoX> Does anyone know a good calendar program that will sync with my Google account?
<angs> usr13: it is the wifi module  that I have, system assign wlan3 for it
<AceBlade258> BoomerBile: lol, i'll take it as a compliment
<Thy-Duang> http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50aff0af23859
<usr13> angs: iwconfig wlan3 |pastebinit
<BoomerBile> AceBlade258, as it was intended
<AceBlade258> so, can anybody help me install a network card driver
<BoomerBile> sure
<BoomerBile> what card?
<AceBlade258> http://pastebin.com/W25v251Q
<AceBlade258> I'm on 10.04 x64
<Thy-Duang> http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50aff0f77dfdd
<BoomerBile> AceBlade258, nice choice in sound ;)
<angs> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380591/
<Thy-Duang> http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50aff11cbf761
<AceBlade258> Thanks :) It's an A2ZS
<Krenair> I've just started using mv on a large directory, only to realise that my partition is full
<Krenair> Can I safely ctrl + C and go clean up space?
<bekks> AceBlade258: Could you pastebin the output of lspci -k and ifconfig -a please?
<k1l> AceBlade258: seems like its this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1741686.html
<brainard52> usr13, I figured I'd give you a screenshot. I can see you're helping somebody else atm, so I'll wait until you're finished. http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6512/alsap.png
<BoomerBile> AceBlade258, run update-pciids, i think that's still the command, they recently changed it on me in gentoo. then do lspci again maybe it will show you what that is exactly, i'll start looking it up with those numbers
<Thy-Duang> Now: copying and pasting those logs (only Chromium, Archive Manager and terminal) and it says: an internal error of Ubuntu 12.04 occured.
<superfake123> when I boot my laptop I get a message 'failed to start the X server' how can I fix? D:
<Dr_willis> the apport error reporting system says stuff like that when it detexts any crash logs.
<Evil_Eric> superfake try this sudo startx
<k1l> Evil_Eric: no!
<Thy-Duang> Ah, ok
<Dr_willis> its info may give a clue what crashed and why
<Thy-Duang> http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50aff18f0f2e9
<k1l> superfake123: dont do that
<auronandace> superfake123: sudo service lightdm start
<BoomerBile> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1741686.html <-- AceBlade258
<Dr_willis> superfake123,  could be your video drivers are confused or not instgalled properly. what is your bideo chipset?
<MonkeyDust> superfake123  can you ctrl-alt F1 and login?
<k1l> superfake123: start the xserver with: sudo start lightdm
<superfake123> yes I'm in tty1
<superfake123> or w/e it is
<BoomerBile> AceBlade258, looks like it uses the e1000e driver
<Thy-Duang> Last two: http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50aff1d168228  http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50aff2057ea3c
<k1l> superfake123: could you "pastebinit .xsession-errors" and show the link?
<superfake123> it says lightdm start/running, process 1675
<auronandace> BoomerBile: e1000 is ethernet, not wifi
<BoomerBile> ah, a wireless card, you did not specify
<AceBlade258> bekks:  lspci -k: http://pastebin.com/7bJLX2xa
<AceBlade258> ifconfig -a: http://pastebin.com/SRPmXkD1
<k1l> AceBlade258: wait? you want a wifi card or lan card?
<BoomerBile> wifi
<AceBlade258> BoomerBile: http://pastebin.com/LjvYbMNt
<BoomerBile> there we go
<BoomerBile> thanks
<usr13> angs: In /etc/network/interfaces  Delete line: "auto wlan3"
<superfake123> k1l, http://pastebin.com/yza6wLqA
<BoomerBile> wait
<usr13> angs: Wait, scratch that.
<AceBlade258> is that a 32-bit driver?
<superfake123> i wanna use lightdm and not mdm i dono where mdm came from
<k1l> superfake123: which ubuntu is that exactly? or is it mint?
<superfake123> ubuntu 12.10
<AceBlade258> also, lan, wired
<usr13> angs: Do you have network-manager installed and running?
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm                superfake123  to select lightdm
<AceBlade258> intel H67 chipset
<usr13> angs: If so, that may be the problem.
<k1l> superfake123: with cinnamon from a ppa?
<Dr_willis> mdm is mints name for their dm manager. its installable on ubuntu via a ppa
<superfake123> yeah I have cinnamon installed
<angs> usr13: I am using ubuntu-server, I am not sure if network-manager is installed.
<k1l> superfake123: that is caused by the mint ppa. so  i think the mint guys should know how to fix their stuff
<usr13> angs: Shouldn't be
<Thy-Duang> Dr_willis, found anything interesting?
<usr13> angs: ifconfig wlan3  | pastebinit
<superfake123> ok i'll head over to mint thx
<BoomerBile> AceBlade258, you need the mei driver, in kernel 3.0.0-17-generic
<Daytripper> hi some one who knows abit scripting?
<Dr_willis> Thy-Duang,  with what? ive been playing skyrim ;)
<simplew> how can i know to what package a certain script belongs?
<Thy-Duang> With my Ubuntu shutting down and freezing
<AceBlade258> BoomerBile: kernel update?
<Thy-Duang> I pasted 7 syslogs
<AceBlade258> never done that on linux
<BoomerBile> AceBlade258, probably
<BoomerBile> can you get on the internet with it?
<Thy-Duang> Want me to repaste them?
<AceBlade258> it's a lot easier on android... lol
<AceBlade258> BoomerBile: no, tethered on my phone
<AceBlade258> at the moment
<BoomerBile> um
<BoomerBile> that's the internet
<angs> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380622/    however, I assigned the IP address by ifconfig -a wlan3 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Dr_willis> i said i most likely wouldent be able to tell what was going on with them. if its totally random crashing with differnt apps at differnt times.. i would  be monitoring the system temps and perhaps trying a big fan on the pc,
<AceBlade258> I feel like i missed something
<Thy-Duang> Ok.
<Thy-Duang> Do you know if installing other Linux can solve the problem? Fedora, Debian or w/e else?
<BoomerBile> if your tethered to your phone, you probably did that for one reason right? to get on the internet? are you tethered to your phone with the pc that we're trying to fix? if so you should have the internet if it's tethered correctly
<usr13> simplew: read /var/lib/dpkg/info/package-name.list
<Dr_willis> Thy-Duang,  when in doubt.. test with a live cd.
<AceBlade258> i do, and i see what you are saying now
<BoomerBile> ok
<Thy-Duang> Ok, thank you very much for your help
<AceBlade258> i missed the context of the question, lol, my bad
<usr13> angs: what was it before?
<Thy-Duang> Goodnight
<BoomerBile> now you can update your whole system or just the kernel.. do you use synaptic package manager AceBlade258 ? and no problem it happens.
<AceBlade258> I'm actually on the offending computer right now,
<angs> usr13: I run the wpa_supplicant configuration on two ubuntu server and they get the same cell ID, however when I assign the IP addresses by " ifconfig -a wlan3 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255" and "10.0.02" they cannot ping each other. I get Destination Host Unreachable error. do you know how I can ping them?
<usr13> angs: Something from a dhcp pool somewhere on your LAN
<angs> usr13:  it is an ad-hoc network, it did not get any IP since there is no dhcp
<usr13> angs: "netmask 255.255.255"?
<angs> sorry I copied wrong, there is also 0 at the end
<usr13> angs: you mean 255.255.255.0 ?
<angs> 255.255.255.0
<angs> yes
<usr13> ok
<FloodBot1> angs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AceBlade258> yes
<BoomerBile> i'm not in ubuntu, nor do i have access to it at the moment, can anyone give me the package name for the newest kernel image -generic?
<JamesNZ> BoomerBile: 3.5.0-17 on my system.
<usr13> angs: They both have the same essid?
<usr13> showing in output of wiconfig
<CorvusCorax> Hi. on Ubuntu 12.10, how do I change the power saving preferences, like CPU frequency scaling governor and the like. in the system panel under power I didn't find it, I think thats where it used to be
<BoomerBile> JamesNZ, so sudo apt-get install image-3.5.0-17-generic that for 64 bit?
<angs> usr13: yes, the same essid and cell id
<MonkeyDust> BoomerBile  3.5.0-18-generic
<MonkeyDust> here
<usr13> angs: You should skip the encryption part.
<auronandace> !mainline | BoomerBile
<ubottu> BoomerBile: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<AceBlade258> in synaptic the highest available is 3.0.0-27
<BoomerBile> AceBlade258, you can install the new kernel using a package manager, or the command line, these two people just gave you the newest version numbers
<BoomerBile> sudo apt-get install on the command line, probably want to sudo apt-get update first
<AceBlade258> no risk installin the newest kernel?
<BoomerBile> you may just want to install the dist upgrade twice
<OerHeks> AceBlade258, you are on 12.04 ?
<AceBlade258> sorry, installing
<BoomerBile> no
<BoomerBile> he's on 10.04
<angs> usr13: but I need to use wpa, isn't it possible to use it with encryption?
<BoomerBile> he might not want to install the whole update over his tether though it might get expensive
<auronandace> AceBlade258: replacing the 10.04 kernel will likely require a ppa (then you won't be supported)
<edoedo> hello, where can I find information about C++?
<BoomerBile> #c++
<AceBlade258> alright, here goes nothing
<edoedo> I mean get free online C++
<tpidffmtts> is there aany way to mount a 'dumb-phone' on ubuntu?
<AceBlade258> BoomerBile: I have unlimited ;)
<BoomerBile> AceBlade258, nice!
<Wulframn> Hey guys! I have a new 64 bit computer that I'm looking at putting Ubuntu on. This is my first 64 bit computer. I know the 32 bit version of Ubuntu is recommended, so I am curious: is there any advantage to installing 64 bit on this box? Would I do better to keep with 32 bit or 64?
<stephan_arch> I edited plymouth with playmouth manager, now I just get a black screen if I start
<OerHeks> edoedo, try join ##c++ or ##c++general
<tpidffmtts> Wulframn: go 64bit
<AceBlade258> Wulframn: supports more than 4GB
<stephan_arch> even  sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u doenst work
<k1l> Wulframn: 32bit is recommended because not every computer can take 64bit. thats it
<BoomerBile> Wulframn, there are arguements in all directions there... most people these days will say 64 bit.
<k1l> Wulframn: go for 64bit if your hardware can
<edoedo> Thanks
<Wulframn> I know it is kind of a hot topic and I'm sorry for asking an obvious question. I used run Ubuntu exclusively, but I've been so involved with school and needing a Windows box that I've forgotten a good bit of all this stuff. =P Thanks for all the help!
<AceBlade258> does ubuntu 64-bit have x86 libraies?
<AceBlade258> Wulframn: keep in mind the smaller application pool 64-bit still has
<AceBlade258> ah-ha! be back in a min
<CorvusCorax> Hi, how do I change the power usage profile of the system in ubuntu ?
<brainard52> usr13: Thanks for the tip. It's working now. I feel a bit like an idiot, but I haven't had problems in so long, I forgot how to fix things :/
<Wulframn> I know 64-bit has a smaller application pool; is that really going to be a problem? I intend to do a side-by-side installation as I am still required to have Windows for school. I plan to use Ubuntu for writing papers, web browsing, basic functions.... and then Windows for my school work and Steam gaming. Will I have an issue with 64 bit having a small app pool?
<AceBlade258> YEEEAAAAAHHHH!!!!!
<usr13> brainard52: NP
<k1l> Wulframn: that is no problem
<AceBlade258> Wulframn: in that case, no
<k1l> Wulframn: the only reason to take 32bit is that your hardware cant take 64bit.
<AceBlade258> Thank you BoomerBile
<AceBlade258> also, that was a ssd-worthy restart
<Wulframn> Ok, cool! Thanks a lot you guys. Starting a download now (going LTS), so I'm off. Thanks all around, again!
<BoomerBile> get it working?
<usr13> angs: I meant that you should skip the encryption part until you get the connection esbablished.  In other words, turn off encryption, get the connection up and working, then you can turn it back on.  (I'm thinkinking it will simplify things for you.)
<BoomerBile> your welcome AceBlade258
<chris______> Can someone help me please. I unstalled Ubuntu full wiping out my windows. I need to partition so i can put windows back on. Linux mess up my system a bit because the oem win cd wont insall because linux changed the format of my sys
<chris______> installed i mean, not uninstalled
<chris______> i need win back on
<AceBlade258> time to break my processor
<chris______> WHAT?
<edoedo> I click /join C++ and nobody home.
<chris______> oh sorry thought you were talking to me...
<BoomerBile> edoedo it's /j ##c++
<edoedo> Oh okay thanks
<chris______> Can someone help me please. I installed Ubuntu full wiping out my windows. I need to partition so i can put windows back on. Linux mess up my system a bit because the oem win cd wont insall because linux changed the format of my sys
<edoedo> hmmm
<AceBlade258> :( kernel update means I have to reinstall my FGLRX driver
<chris______> Can someone help me please. I installed Ubuntu full wiping out my windows. I need to partition so i can put windows back on. Linux mess up my system a bit because the oem win cd wont insall because linux changed the format of my sys
<edoedo> I tried and I can't join it!
<BoomerBile> you might need /join ##c++ if your irc client doesn't know what /j is
<OerHeks> chris______, install windows first, it probably will take full hdd ( oem) then ubuntu
<edoedo> it said overflow
<BoomerBile> yeah it does that to me all the time
<k1l> chris______: some oem recovery cds need a hidden partition where they load preformated stuff out of. if that is wiped ask the support from that manufacturer
<BoomerBile> too many people trying to join at once
<edoedo> Oh boy
<edoedo> I try
<trueneu_> Yeah, join ##c++ to teach your IRC client how to /j .
<chris______> ok thank you
<stephan_arch> hey guys, could you please help me, I get just a black screen if I start, my playmouth animation doesnt start
<MonkeyDust> stephan_arch  try !nomodeset
<chris______> Ok i just installed GParted. What partition format does windows need?
<BoomerBile> bleh, speaking of c++, i have to change this algorithm to work with this physics system now that i have one.
<stephan_arch> MonkeyDust, whats that?
<BoomerBile> chris______, ntfs
<chris______> thank you
<AceBlade258> mmm, LTE is nice and all, but my cable webs are superb
<auronandace> !nomodeset | stephan_arch
<ubottu> stephan_arch: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AceBlade258> oh boy
<AceBlade258> now i'm having trouble updating my fglrx
<hakunin> i had 4 ec2 instances with ubuntu 12.04 ami working perfectly, and then 5th one working just as well. Then I bootstrapped one more the same way, and now I can't get it to accept my ssh agent forwarding - it keeps looking for private keys, and never gets offered my local dsa key... Every other instance works. I'm at a loss for the whole day now, trying to figure this out.
<tim_> hello
<hakunin> Any help would be much appreciated.
<hakunin> I diff'ed their /etc/ssh/sshd_config's, restarted ssh, tripple-checked all i could think of - the instances just seem identical, but 5 work with agent forwarding and 6th one does not. :(
<AceBlade258> Solved, just took out the graphics card
<AceBlade258> sort-of an extreme solution, but whatever
<TaJMoX> Does anyone know a good calendar program that will sync with my Google account?
<AceBlade258> TajMoX: won't thunderbird?
<AceBlade258> anybody know the package name for chrome?
<omarayad1> not thunderbird it is sunbird
<Niggle> hello, I am having problems with my frshly installed 64bit ubuntu 12.10. I am trying to install the properietary nvidia driver but now my resolutions is really low and it doesn't seem to use the driver (nvidia's settings programs says so). I have ran nvidia-xconfig
<Niggle> also, I installed it from software sources
<Niggle> I am out of ideas
<Niggle> lsmod | grep nivida return nvidia
<AceBlade258> alright, I'll be honest. I think windows is better looking, which is why i usually switch back after about a week
<AceBlade258> how do i make ubuntu pretty
<JamesNZ> Is there something like an apt-get search command to search the repos? Or do I have to use the software center?
<CorvusCorax> apt-cache search
<AceBlade258> Synaptic
<JamesNZ> CorvusCorax: Thanks :)
<CorvusCorax> going to sleep :)
<Niggle> I guess this isn't the distribution for me then
<Niggle> :/
<malaise> What up guys.
<thelinux> malaise: Hello!
<Seveas> malaise, the moon is up. At least in this part of the world :)
<malaise> This part as well... although I can't see it behind all these clouds.
<malaise> Anyone got any interesting projects going on?
<Jordan_U> !ot | malaise
<ubottu> malaise: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TaJMoX> AceBlade258 Thanks "Google Calendar Tab" addon works nicely
<P_Kable> Hi, anyone tried ton install vmware wks 8 on 12.10 yet ?
<P_Kable> I get 2 modules compile errors
<Oz_Wo> gi
<Oz_Wo> hi*
<Oz_Wo> could someone help me with openvpn configuration ?
<cosmicfires> what's a good usb tv stick to use with ubuntu?
<P_Kable> vmware Virtual Network Device and VMware Blocking Filesystem both fail to load on 12.10, does anyone know about a fix please ?
<fellayaboy> when i start ubuntu i get a message that says cant write bytes mimo address 0xfsomething and i get more error messages...my bootup takes a loong time
<adknight87> Okay so I'm trying to add features to the shortcuts on my launcher in unity I've been trying a bit of things here and there off google searching but nothing seems to work. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and my environment is Unity3D
<Dr_willis> adknight87,  what features do you mean?
<yeats> Oz_Wo: server or client?
<fellayaboy> can somone help me...when i boot it takes a long time and it says cant write bytes mimo addresss something something...
<\42\drinking\r\u> sup felipe_
<adknight87> Dr_willis: Like the context menu that you get when you right click on the launcher
<\42\drinking\r\u> s/ felipe_ / fellayaboy
<Dr_willis> adknight87,  those are called  'quicklists' theres some tweak tools that help you edit them
<\42\drinking\r\u> @ fellayaboy "[          7.342029] shpchp 0000:00:01.0 cannot reserve MIMO region" <-?
<fellayaboy> i dont get that
<adknight87> Dr_willis: Ah thanks
<\42\drinking\r\u> well its important to get the exact wording
<\42\drinking\r\u> try
<\42\drinking\r\u> (in a terminal) dmesg|grep -i mimo
<\42\drinking\r\u> if there's anything there, pastebin it
<fellayaboy> what do i try exactly again
<fellayaboy> oh ok
<fellayaboy> ill try that hold on
<fellayaboy> i get absolutely nothign when i type that in
<\42\drinking\r\u> k
<fellayaboy> i typed dmesg | grep -i mimo and nothing
<AceBlade258> alright, I need mtp
<\42\drinking\r\u> fellayaboy: dmesg|grep sd
<fellayaboy> aceblade258 r u talingto me
<fellayaboy> ok i get a bunch of stuff ill pastebin it now
<AceBlade258> my GNex has some files i need, and PTP won't let me get to them
<\42\drinking\r\u> fellayaboy mtp is how phones get media files back and forth these days
<fellayaboy> whast mtp stand for
<\42\drinking\r\u> AceBlade258 GNexP or LgGNex4?
<fellayaboy> is that a protocol
<\42\drinking\r\u> yes fellayaboy
<AceBlade258> Media Transfer Protocol
<\42\drinking\r\u> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol
<AceBlade258> \42\drinking\r\u: the Nexus 4 isn't a galaxy device :P
<AceBlade258> it's a GNex
<AceBlade258> Toro (Verizion)
<AceBlade258> Verizon
<\42\drinking\r\u> well, GNex is actually a google nexus
<\42\drinking\r\u> not the galaxy nexus
<\42\drinking\r\u> that's a nexus prime sir
<\42\drinking\r\u> and obviously the lg is a google phone.
<\42\drinking\r\u> :P
<fellayaboy> here it is http://pastebin.com/y7gMuYiE
<\42\drinking\r\u> @ fellayaboy lloookin
<AceBlade258> \42\drinking\r\u: Google GNex, all you will get is about the Galaxy Nexus
<AceBlade258> :P
<AceBlade258> anyway, back to MTP
<\42\drinking\r\u> oh yey, thanks fellayaboy
<AceBlade258> I know linux has a (ironically) better implimentation of it
<\42\drinking\r\u> you need to back up sda immediately.
<\42\drinking\r\u> looks like its dying
<\42\drinking\r\u> AceBlade258 really? win's version sux
<fellayaboy> wow physicall hardware failure?
<AceBlade258> MTP is microsoft's protocol, and it's slow at cold sap
<fellayaboy> thats what i saw too ...mtp microsoft
<AceBlade258> fellayaboy: how old is the drive?
<viddy> just use adb \o/
<fellayaboy> maybe 2 years old or 3 years
<\42\drinking\r\u> fellayaboy: install smartmontools
<\42\drinking\r\u> then run a scan of that disk
<fellayaboy> ok
<AceBlade258> viddy: ha! thanks, hadn't thought of that
<\42\drinking\r\u> and in your mobo bios i owuld enable the smart there too
<\42\drinking\r\u> sorry for the bad news
<AceBlade258> fellayaboy: MFGR?
<\42\drinking\r\u> but the really good news is that you found out before its totally gone
<viddy> AceBlade258: for transferring stuff, its faster on all accounts, adb pull/push, i never looked back at MTP even once
<fellayaboy> well what i did was shrink my harddrive using gparted and insalled windows 8...grub wouldnt recognize it and then i used gparted to increase the size again to ext4
<fellayaboy> i deleted windows 8 and increased my ext4 size
<fellayaboy> thats when it started getting dumb on me ...i didnt want to reinstall uubntu to fix this problem so i came here..im guessing its just the fact i did all that partitioning
<sysadmin_> anyone have managed to write data to BluRays succesfully with k3b ?
<fellayaboy> apt-get told me theres no such package
<fellayaboy> suggested packages are  gsmartcontrol smart-notifier
<AceBlade258> how do i add adb to my sources?
<AceBlade258> I spent too much time learning windows
<brainard52_> I'm still having problems with my audio. I've gotten the login-screen sound to go off, but nothing else is working,.
<AceBlade258> as versed as i am in win, i have trouble switching to linux
<\42\drinking\r\u> lol
<\42\drinking\r\u> what's the issue AceBlade258
<\42\drinking\r\u> oh
<\42\drinking\r\u> adb sources?
<fellayaboy> its not that hard to learn once u get some tutorials
<\42\drinking\r\u> computer -> properties -> env variables
<\42\drinking\r\u> $PATH
<\42\drinking\r\u> its the same in most os's
<\42\drinking\r\u> just got to know where the env variables are
<fellayaboy> its waaaaaay better than windows and worth the switch u just have to find a good solid tutorial series or book that will chop down the basics
<Catbuntu> Hi
<\42\drinking\r\u> brainard52_ i didnt forget you
<\42\drinking\r\u> details please?
<\42\drinking\r\u> hai Catbuntu
<\42\drinking\r\u> !hi
<brainard52_> OS: Ubuntu 12.04. udio was working last night.
<brainard52_> OS: Ubuntu 12.04. Audio was working last night.
<\42\drinking\r\u> brainard52_ understood
<brainard52_> Crap. I'm used to skype's edit function.
<\42\drinking\r\u> first, please check the cables
<\42\drinking\r\u> unplug and plug them all in securely.
<\42\drinking\r\u> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<brainard52_> Thanks. I've already tried messing with ALSAMixer a bit, by the way.
<AceBlade2581> protip: dunt unplug your computer with your foot while it's on
<\42\drinking\r\u> k
<AceBlade2581> *don't
<\42\drinking\r\u> lol AceBlade2581, i do that too much :P
<\42\drinking\r\u> cable management ftw
<AceBlade2581> Ah, so thats the trick
<usr13> brainard52_: Did you find out anything from alsamixer?
<\42\drinking\r\u> anyway brainard52_ in alsamixer, those M's? highlighted M means on
<brainard52_> One sec, I've got a screenie for you.
<\42\drinking\r\u> ok
<brainard52_> http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6512/alsap.png
<brainard52_> Here's what I have.
<usr13> brainard52_: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<\42\drinking\r\u> ah you have the OO instead of M
<usr13> brainard52_: or aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<usr13> brainard52_: Test and see what happens.  Tell us if you see errors.
<\42\drinking\r\u> (what usr13 said)
<\42\drinking\r\u> also brainard52_, not that you may care, but your name is showing in the pic
<usr13> brainard52_: and/or, tell us if you hear sounds.
<AceBlade2581> erm, sorry to be a broken record, but how do I add the android platform tools to my sources?
<brainard52_> Meh, that's fine. As long as my social is nowhere. I'm sure that if you were malicious, you might be able to do some damage, but I don't really care.
<brainard52_> No sounds, by the way :/
<\42\drinking\r\u> yeah that's fine
<\42\drinking\r\u> do you have beep installed?
<\42\drinking\r\u> (can do system bell)
<usr13> brainard52_: What do you see in the terminal window?  (Is it playing or giving errors?)
<brainard52_> what's the paste command?
<usr13> brainard52_: pastebinit?
<brainard52_> That's it. Thanks.
<\42\drinking\r\u> AceBlade2581 in windows?
<\42\drinking\r\u> join me in #flood for a bit please AceBlade2581
<AceBlade2581> \42\drinking\r\u:in ubuntu
<brainard52_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380781/ Here's the output of the aplay command.
<brainard52_> You're trying to put adb/fastboot into your paths?
<AceBlade2581> brainard52_: yeah
<usr13> brainard52_: It's playing the files.  Plug in speakers, (or plug into different port).  Plug in power cord to speakers, (or get power supply that works).  Trun volume up, (on speakers etc.).  .....
<brainard52_> While in your home folder in Nautilus, press CTRL+H and find /bashrc.
<brainard52_> oops, sorry. .bashrc
<brainard52_> That's the thing, my onboard speakers aren't working :/
<AceBlade2581> opened
<brainard52_> study how it's formatted and then put the exact path to your adb/fastboot binaries into the file.
<\42\drinking\r\u> brainard52_ yeah
<\42\drinking\r\u> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<\42\drinking\r\u> gave him that ^^;
<brainard52_> Ah, that works.
<\42\drinking\r\u> so he can make it system wide if needed, and so he has the full deal on env variables
<usr13> brainard52_: FYI:  F5 in alsamixer shows all ports
<\42\drinking\r\u> includes the bash
<\42\drinking\r\u> the users bash is .bashrc vs /etc/bash.bashrc for default for all users @ brainard52_ / AceBlade2581
<usr13> brainard52_: sudo apt-get install sox
<usr13> brainard52_: What works?  What did you do?
<timbishjr> *Farts
<brainard52_> ^Mature -.-
<brainard52_> Anyway, what do you mean what works? Also, I was curious what sox was.
<\42\drinking\r\u> @usr the link to env variables
<\42\drinking\r\u> lol
<usr13> brainard52_: ..--..
<brainard52_> I said something dumb :/
<\42\drinking\r\u> yes
<kazagistar> I installed from a netinstall disk over ethernet cable, and now my system will not boot without my ethernet cable plugged in. I also cannot manage the ethernet connection from the nm-applet. help me use my wireless!
<\42\drinking\r\u> rule 0: use google
<\42\drinking\r\u> search terms "linux sox"
<\42\drinking\r\u> first result: Mar 5, 2012 – Welcome to the home of SoX, the Swiss Army knife of sound processing programs. SoX is a cross-platform (Windows, Linux, MacOS X, etc.) ...
<usr13> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<usr13> kazagistar:   ^^^^^
<\42\drinking\r\u> btw, if sp1 won't install, it requires windows to have the boot not grub
<\42\drinking\r\u> stupid win7
<kazagistar> usr13: what does grub have to do with it? I don't understand at all...
<brainard52_> I was only stating that I was curious because I saw it in Alsamixer. I wasn't actually asking what it was.
<\42\drinking\r\u> kazagistar i read your issue
<\42\drinking\r\u> what do you mean doesn't boot?
<usr13> kazagistar: Maybe you should explain your situation in more detail.  (I was under the impression that your system will not boot without ethernet cable plugged in.)
<kazagistar> \42\drinking\r\u: it does, but it waits for like 5 min for a network connection, and then has no networking
<\42\drinking\r\u> ahaha
<kazagistar> so, sorry, I failed my explination
<\42\drinking\r\u> so ipv4 fails, then ipv6, then wifi
<\42\drinking\r\u> or something
<usr13> brainard52_: Is you sound working now?
<blackshirt> 5 min ??? Its too long ....so scaried
<\42\drinking\r\u> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kazagistar> I think it is using eth0 as some kind of hardcoded route, and demanding that it load before loading the networking system
<brainard52_> Anyway, usr13,  I seriously haven't messed with configs on my computer since I first installed 12.04. I'll reboot to see if installing beep and sox did anything.
<billkd> The Purple 8 Ball says:  It's possible
<\42\drinking\r\u> lol billkd
<kazagistar> due to the fact that I installed it using the text installer, and just had it detect the route... I really dont know
<MrTorque> hey. how do I set a nameserver (in /etc/resolv.conf) at first position?
<aliencrew> j hacker.it
<\42\drinking\r\u> MrTorque you must do through netowrk manager not the file
<\42\drinking\r\u> lol aliencrew
<aliencrew> :D
<aliencrew> lol
<aliencrew> hi
<\42\drinking\r\u> hai
<billkd> Um, just add to the top of /etc/resolv.conf in the syntax described in the file... I think anyway.
<MrTorque> i want to add a local ip as ns but it is sorted at the end and hence not considered in name resolving
<AceBlade2581> i cant figure it out.
<\42\drinking\r\u> billkd yes, but it will be overwritten by the network manager
<MrTorque> \42\drinking\r\u: how do i do in console?
<AceBlade2581> i think im too tired, but i really want to get this build started.
<\42\drinking\r\u> it can also go into the /etc/network/interfaces file, but that will also be overwritten in desktop enviornment
<kazagistar> as long as I DO have an ethernet cable plugged in, my wireless works fine, everything works fine, but otherwise, it fails to load any networking at all... it is so stupid
<\42\drinking\r\u> kazagistar
<billkd> perhaps he's using CLI only.
<\42\drinking\r\u> then plugin ethernet, then boot, then disable ethernet
<\42\drinking\r\u> reboot and report back
<usr13> kazagistar: Does it hang during boot?
<\42\drinking\r\u> literally disable the interface
<billkd> in that case, it's just vim /etc/resolv.conf or nano /etc/resolv.conf or whatever, then edit and :wq or ^x y <return>
<kazagistar> \42\drinking\r\u: how exactly do i disable it?
<\42\drinking\r\u> billkd it will be overwritten unless its server
<\42\drinking\r\u> kaz i dont run the same gui as you, no clue
<\42\drinking\r\u> i would start by getting rid of gnome's ugly unity face
<brainard52> Reboot didn't do anything. It's realy weird to me, though. The sound that is set to play when the login screen shows plays.
<\42\drinking\r\u> go to xfce or something :P
<adknight87> Dr_willis: I'm getting a error trying to add a quicklist in myunity [45] File or directory does not exist. MQuicklist.?.0
<kazagistar> \42\drinking\r\u: network manager does not display the connection at all, that is my problem
<\42\drinking\r\u> brainard52 in terminal will beep beep?
<\42\drinking\r\u> thats bad...
<brainard52> nope.
<\42\drinking\r\u> brainard52 did the sound work before?
<kazagistar> \42\drinking\r\u: but ifconfig shows it fine
<\42\drinking\r\u> kazagistar, add another user to the box
<\42\drinking\r\u> give that user all powers
<\42\drinking\r\u> see if its also unable to see it
<billkd> The Purple Fullcrap Ball says:  dont sent any message any more stupit n idiot
<Guest70745> huh?
<kazagistar> \42\drinking\r\u: um, the box is this one, but I am pretty sure it wont work, because I think my problem is this: http://pastebin.com/h7vCtJSB
<\42\drinking\r\u> what's wrong with that?
<kazagistar> that it has eth0 coded into it? dunno
<Guest70745> If you're in trouble he will save the day
<Guest70745> He's brave and he's fearless come what may
<Guest70745> Without him the mission would go astray
<\42\drinking\r\u> shush Guest70745
<Guest70745>  
<Guest70745> He's Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer
<Guest70745> Without him life would be much grimmer
<Guest70745> He's handsome, trim and no-one slimmer
<gordonjcp> !ops Guest70745
<Guest70745> He will never need a Zimmer
<\42\drinking\r\u> yes we love red dwarf too, but your spamming sir
<gordonjcp> !ops | Guest70745
<ubottu> Guest70745: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Guest70745>  
<Guest70745> Ask Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer
<Guest70745> More reliable than a garden trimmer
<Guest70745> He's never been mistaken for Yul Brynner
<bkerensa> Guest70745: Please stop
<\42\drinking\r\u> tx Pricey
<brainard52> lul.
<bkerensa> !guidelines > Guest70745
<ubottu> Guest70745, please see my private message
<kazagistar> \42\drinking\r\u: I am currently connected over wireless, network manager does not use the interfaces file I think...
<brainard52> Anyway, "beep" does not beep.
<\42\drinking\r\u> did sound work before brainard52?
<usr13> brainard52: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav 2>&1 |pastebinit
<brainard52> Yup. Last night I was watching Anime.
<\42\drinking\r\u> did you change the bios since then?
<\42\drinking\r\u> perhaps the default codec?
<dark59linter> might be the codecs
<brainard52> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380805/
<\42\drinking\r\u> if you went in the bios i found something before, where it hates some codecs but not others
<\42\drinking\r\u> it should show in dmesg but i forget the exact error
<\42\drinking\r\u> if every other setting is the same, device chosen, etc, cables not moved, then that seems likely. like i said, i've fallen prey to this one as well.
<brainard52> Last night, I used a command to look at my BIOS' information. I doubt that would change anything.
<usr13> brainard52_: AGAIN:  It's playing the files.  Plug in speakers, (or plug into different port).  Plug in power cord to speakers, (or get power supply that works).  Trun volume up, (on speakers etc.). Find some speakers that really work. .....
<brainard52> I've already said that my speakers really do work. It plays a sound when I get to the login screen.
<\42\drinking\r\u> usr13 its the onboards having issues
<\42\drinking\r\u> no ports to plug if i understand it
<brainard52> The login sound plays through my headphones and my speakers.
<dark59linter> brainard52 what are you using ? Alsa Or Pulseaudio?
<brainard52> Whatever is default for Ubuntu 12.04
<dark59linter> i think i know what this might be
<usr13> brainard52: so when you play  /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*  you can hear all the audio files playing through the speakers?  I thought you were having an audion problem.  I guess I have no idea what we were working on here.
<usr13> *audio*  not audion
<\42\drinking\r\u> lol
#ubuntu 2012-11-24
<brainard52> When I do those commands (beep, play, aplay, etc) there is no sound played.
<\42\drinking\r\u> +1 for common sense
<\42\drinking\r\u> brainard52 does have brain, i can tell usr13 :))
<konbon> Quick question fellas. Can Ubuntu 12.10 (x86) access more than 4GB ram?
<\42\drinking\r\u> konbon yes
<konbon> Is there a limit?
<\42\drinking\r\u> it will automatically install a pae kernel
<konbon> Oh great
<konbon> Thanks :)
<usr13> brainard52: So when you issue command "play  /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*" ,   you do NOT hear any sounds?
<brainard52> I will confirm that what you say is correct.
<mike_papa> I need to create icon in unity launchbar, and change icons' sizes from console. Anyone knows how to do that?
<dark59linter> brainard52 see if pulseaudio is installed ?
<usr13> brainard52: And that is the issue that you are trying to solve?
<brainard52> @dark59linter, yes. @usr13, yes.
<konbon> gday fellas
<usr13> brainard52: uninstall pulseaudio  I guess.  I don't think that's it but won't hurt to find out.
<dark59linter> have you tried using alsa for your linux box ? if so you can install it and see if that works
<dark59linter> usr13 is right
<dark59linter> after try to install alsa
<usr13> dark59linter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380805/  (From brainard52 )
<usr13> dark59linter: You already have alsa
<brainard52> Why would pulseaudio be installed if it's not even default?
<\42\drinking\r\u> lol
<brainard52> I'm so confused. I don't remember even installing it as a dep.
<\42\drinking\r\u> pulse wraps alsa or some shit these days
<\42\drinking\r\u> pulse is what ubu went to several yrs ago
<\42\drinking\r\u> kinda not an awesome choice if you ask me, but that's what we have
<dark59linter> yes i already do
<brainard52> So why am I screwing with alsa if pulse is default??
<\42\drinking\r\u> so alsa is in there, but pulse is being used
<\42\drinking\r\u> alsa lets us do things to sound directly\
<\42\drinking\r\u> pulse abstracts that and takes it away from you
<usr13> brainard52: did you uninstall pulseaudio?
<dark59linter> i dont like pulseaudio just for certian reasons thats why i prefer alsa
<\42\drinking\r\u> dark59linter heh i dont disagree..
<\42\drinking\r\u> remember when pulse was new and it was filling up ppls hdd's of logs?
<\42\drinking\r\u> happend to me
<\42\drinking\r\u> so mad..
<usr13> brainard52: Did you uninstall pulseaudio?
<dark59linter> and bugs up the whole OS,Pulseaudio needs some work so im with you on that one \42\drinking\r\r
<brainard52> Not yet. I'm still a bit lost. 42 says that pulse is default, you say uninstall it, and dark has just been confusing me even more.
<dark59linter> *\u
<Guest53576> hi
<usr13> brainard52: just uninstall pulseaudio
<brainard52> Alright
<usr13> brainard52: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio  #And see if it solves your problem.
<dark59linter> brainard52 listen to usr13 and remove pulseaudio in terminal: sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<usr13> brainard52: I doubt that it will  solve anything, but one thing is for sure;  If you don't do anything, you won't fix anything.
<brainard52> Executing the command.
<brainard52> I don't want to go down three different paths either, because that will only mess it up worse.
<dark59linter> and if this dosnt resolve anything try to install Alsa in terminal by typing : sudo apt-get install alsa
<brainard52> brb.
<usr13> brainard52: I gave you one thing to do.
<dark59linter> and i gave you the second thing after usr13
<usr13> dark59linter: What second thing?
<dark59linter> to install alsa if that didnt work
<dark59linter> had the same problem but resolved it installing alsa
<usr13> dark59linter: ..--..
<brainard52> Well, I have sound now, but no speaker icon in my notification bar.
<diex> I am trying to create a live 12.10 ubuntu usb-stick from another linux dist . can  you give me a link to guide me?
<usr13> brainard52: Very good.
<dark59linter> diex use startup disk creator inside your distro
<usr13> btw dark59linter, alsa is installed by default.  (I think you are refering to maybe installing a newer version or...??)
<dark59linter> usr13 sorry mine came with pulseaudio bc im on a diffrent distro
<dysun> hi guys
<dysun> i edited my sshd_config file
<usr13> dark59linter: o
<dysun> to listen for ssh on port 2222
<dark59linter> my bad usr13
<dysun> and on ip 192.168.1.25
<usr13> dark59linter: NP... just FYI
<dysun> and now when i reboot the ssh server wont come up unless i start it manually
<dysun> any reason why it might happen?
<diex> dark59linter: many thanks. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent what about method 3, is it worth to try?
<dark59linter> thanks for the tip ill be sure to keep that in mind iv just used ubuntu for a while and switched to so many distros over the years lol
<usr13> dysun: That is interesting.  You might try dpkg --reconfigure openssh-server
<brainard52> Like I said though, I don't have the volume manager in this thing. http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6664/asdfvy.png
<dysun> usr13: ok i'll try that
<brainard52> Man, it's one problem after another. I'll be patient though :|
<dark59linter> diex are your talking about UNetBootin?
<usr13> dysun: dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<dark59linter> if so you can also create alot of live distros with this
<usr13> brainard52: Whasamatter?
<brainard52> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6664/asdfvy.png No volume manager icon.
<dark59linter> its not installed by default on some OS's so to install type : sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<brainard52> I have a distinct feeling that it's because I uninstalled Pulse.
<yeats> brainard52: that would be correct
<usr13> brainard52: That is probably because it was part of pulseaudio.  Just use a different mixer.
<brainard52> Any recommendations?
<ok_wait> synaptic and search for mixer
<ok_wait> 'sudo synaptic'
<usr13> brainard52: alsamixergui
<diex> dark59linter: no I tried Unetbootin. When I boot from usb I only get a smily at the left upper side
<dark59linter> diex i would do it with startup disk creator if your using a Live of ubuntu 12.10
<diex> dark59linter: I am using archlinux
<ok_wait> diex, did you select the live version from the list in unetbootin? or did you download the iso yourself?
<diex> dark59linter: I downloaded the is by myself
<ok_wait> try again, this time selecting it from the list
<dark59linter> now distos such as Zorin and any others i recommend unetbootin and listen to ok_wait that way we know if you selected the iso yourself
<kvothetech> dark59linter: unetbootin is crap...it overwrites syslinux
<kvothetech> and causes boot issues
<brainard52> Alright, well. alsamixergui is installed. Thanks.
<ok_wait> diex, make sure to format the partition you're selecting as well
<dark59linter> also format it to fat32
<ok_wait> dark59linter, why fat?
<diex> ok_wait: do you mean I should reformat it?
<kvothetech> diex: you can't use unetbootin with arch
<ok_wait> yes
<dark59linter> well if he is using the newest version then it will show up as fat. the older versions shouldnt matter
<kvothetech> it doesn't work you have to use one of the others...read the wiki
<blackshirt> fat32, thats bad
<ok_wait> oh
<kvothetech> and fat32 is aweful
<ok_wait> ext2 should do fine
<HaiKaiDo> any one know if theres a good IRC channel where people hang out and talk about ubuntu on chromebooks?
<diex> kvothetech: I see , I am begging for a link which will guide me
<dark59linter> older versions let USB's in UnetBootin have a NTFS Format and so many but newer versions took it out.
<kvothetech> diex: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Installation_Media
<usr13> HaiKaiDo: I dono, but how do you like your chromebook?
<kvothetech> it explicitely says do ot use unetbootin
<dark59linter> kvothetech depends ? the reason i say fat32 is because some people have trouble with Unetbootin
<HaiKaiDo> well i just got a cr-48 (the original one) today from a buddy of mine
<usr13> HaiKaiDo: (Probably should be discussed on #ubuntu-offtopic )
<blargg> I've got an older Ubuntu installed on another partition (/dev/sda5) and want to boot it inside a VM. I'm trying VirtualBox but it seems to insist on creating a disk image to boot from. Would another emulator work better for this?
<HaiKaiDo> kk
<blargg> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 for my main OS, btw.
<kvothetech> dark59linter: because unetbootin overwrites stuff it shouldn't
<dark59linter> kvothetech: exactly, i prefer the older version's of unetbootin
<ccc> hey
<ccc> how do i run VNC that is supposedly already installed
<\42\drinking\r\u>  ccc
<\42\drinking\r\u> in your menu it should be something like 'video lan player'
<\42\drinking\r\u> so you should be able to type 'player'
<dark59linter> should already be in your menu
<ccc> vln i mean
<\42\drinking\r\u> for terminal, you can just issue 'vlc'
<ccc> for remote desktop
<diex> kvothetech: I did not read the unetbootin on this particular page since it is written under on windows section, when tou told me it made sense a bit
<\42\drinking\r\u> vln?
<ccc> ya
<yeats> blargg: whatever you're booting into in a VM has to be bootable.  I would imagine there are "how to run another partition in vbox" type posts on the web, but that wouldn't be supported here
<zatan> hey why running this command ? grep --exclude-dir=static/* -ir "completed" .   its still not excluding STATIC dir ?
<ccc> vnc
<\42\drinking\r\u> 12.x worked badly for me
<ccc> lol
<ccc> VNC
<\42\drinking\r\u> i would use rdesktop directly for rdp
<\42\drinking\r\u> yeah lol
<weldan>  /join #php
<weldan> oops
<\42\drinking\r\u> srry bout that one
<weldan> sorry.
<FloodBot1> weldan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<\42\drinking\r\u> smokin.. drinkin..
<blargg> yeats, thanks.
<dark59linter> what you smokin \42\drinking\r\u lol
<\42\drinking\r\u> so, vnc? did you install the client or server? there are several different ones, b ut in general they should be in either tools or internet
<\42\drinking\r\u> these packages do install .desktop links..
<diex>  many thanks folks. hope to see you next time
<\42\drinking\r\u>  you could in a terminal do: cd .local; find .|grep -i vnc
<dark59linter> you need help just shout out diex
<lauratika> doe anyone know if its possible and if so how can i tell which app should use a vpn connection.??
<HaiKaiDo> anyone here ever installed ubuntu on a cr-48?
<dark59linter> i would let you know if i had one HaiKaiDo
<dysun> join #swift
<dark59linter> are you having problems installing ?
<HaiKaiDo> well not really
<HaiKaiDo> i got one for free today from a buddy of mine
<dark59linter> Hows it run?
<HaiKaiDo> and i didnt even ask what it had one it
<HaiKaiDo> he had 11.04 running
<HaiKaiDo> runs quite well
<HaiKaiDo> but I was curious, after reading about installing ubuntu theres alot of inital steps
<dark59linter> i cant stand how they just switched gnome with unity
<user> ^
<HaiKaiDo> and i didnt know if there anything required to wipe the install
<HaiKaiDo> and upgrade to 12.04
<HaiKaiDo> other than just the normal wiping partitions and reinstalling
<gordonjcp> dark59linter: gnome 2 is discontinued and gnome 3 wasn't really that great
<HaiKaiDo> well
<HaiKaiDo> eventually when i get 12.04 installed
<HaiKaiDo> im gonna install cinnamon
<HaiKaiDo> xD
<dark59linter> gordonjcp i just hate it slowed down the whole OS
<__-> cant find cinnamon with apt-cache
<__-> what is it?
<dark59linter> and iv got cinnamon on one of my disks
<dark59linter> its great
<HaiKaiDo> yep
<dark59linter> i also enjoy the Pinguy OS
 * IThess523 isn't trolling, but wonders how do you guys feel about Unity vs Cinnamon?
<HaiKaiDo> i like cinnamon much better than unity
<HaiKaiDo> its like gnome 2
<dark59linter> i cant stand unity it was the worse thing for ubuntu to even do
<xangua> !ot | IThess523 HaiKaiDo
<ubottu> IThess523 HaiKaiDo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HaiKaiDo> minus compiz and whatnot
<HaiKaiDo> xangua?
<HaiKaiDo> i thought we were talking about ubuntu?
<user> yes but he wants to become a channel op
<user> rules are rules
<HaiKaiDo> XD
<dark59linter> lol
<HaiKaiDo> well ill stop talking about the cr-48
<HaiKaiDo> but unity and cinnamon are ubuntu relevant
<HaiKaiDo> :P
<Giddeon> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10 (64bit).  Now whenever, I click on Browse Network in Nautilus, I get a timeout error.  If I 20 seconds or so and try again it works.  Anyone have solution?
<user> @Giddeon have you set your dns servers to openDNS (or an equiv?)
<Giddeon> @user no I haven't
<eindoofus> hi, I'm installing a Linux Ubuntu VM and I ran into this while installing VM Tools. The path "" is not a valid path to the 3.5.0-17-generic kernel headers. I remember running into this issue before and never resolving it.
<eindoofus> well, that got off. lol
<eindoofus> I'm installing a Linux VM and I ran into this while installing VM Tools. The path "" is not a valid path to the 3.5.0-17-generic kernel headers. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<mike_papa> hey, I am in vboxusers group and I still cannot use USB subsystem on VirtualBox. Any ideas?
<dark59linter> mike_papa add USB support with the Users And Groups Inside Administration options
<mike_papa> datk59linter: you mean VirtualBox permission on advanced settings? I did.
<dark59linter> have you downloaded the main package from VM website ?
<dark59linter> for USB support ?
<mike_papa> dark59linter: main and extention.
<dark59linter> which one did you download ?
<mike_papa> dark59linter: from http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html - virtualbox-4.2_4.2.4-81684~Ubuntu~quantal_i386.deb and Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.4-81684.vbox-extpack
<iiulian> Hi, I just bought a Microsoft Sculpt keyboard because it provides a typing experience close to my Dell XPS' laptop keyboard. The problem I'm having is that it has some Win8 specific keys and I'm having problems fixing this... Any advices?
<usr13> eindoofus: How are you installing it?
<eindoofus> through the terminal. I extracted it and did the ./vmware-install.pl
<eindoofus> I first mounted the vm tools through vmware workstation
<usr13> eindoofus: Why not apt?
<usr13> eindoofus: sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools  ?
<eindoofus> when I tried the apt on a different distro it didn't seem to do anything. It didn't fix my resolution or any of that
<mike_papa> dark59linter: I don't need to re-login after adding group, right?
<usr13> eindoofus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<eindoofus> thanks
<usr13> NP
<lauratika> hmmm
<usr13> mike_papa: Yes you do.
<mike_papa> usrl3: that may be a problem...
<usr13> mike_papa: Why is that?
<mike_papa> ok. any idea how to "freeze" UCK, logout, login and resume UCK?
<usr13> mike_papa: hummm... i dono
<mike_papa> usrl3: I spent last 2 hours on customizing liveCD, and now I just need to run VM for sec.
<ccc_> is there a firewall turned on by default in Ubuntu?
<iiulian> It seems no one has any suggestion to my earlier question... So I'm going to ask something else: What keyboard are you using?
<SunMoonStar> Has anyone else had an issue like this.. I created a .desktop file and added it to dash using xdg-desktop-menu, and it shows up in dash and works and everything, but it has no name when it appears in dash (just an icon) and I only know it is my application because i searched for it. my .desktop file has a Name and Comment attribute set..
<ccc_> how do i get to Ubuntu firewall settings?
<SunMoonStar> ccc_: check out this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall ?
<weldan> iptables
<weldan> or firestarter for clicky clicky thing
<hypergrove> newbie q: I'm unable to create files in /etc/apache2 ... I get permission errors when I try to create a new file in that directory (I'm on aws)
<trism> SunMoonStar: you shouldn't need to do anything special for it to show up in the dash, just drop the .desktop file into ~/.local/share/applications/ (or /usr/share/applications/)
<kvothetech> hypergrove: are you root?
<SunMoonStar> trism: what xdg does is it does that.. in my case it put it automatically in ~/.local/share/applications and I see that it's there..
<weldan> hypergrove, possibly  don't have permission to do that. ls -alF to check file owner and mod
<trism> SunMoonStar: can you pastebin the file that's there?
<SunMoonStar> trism: http://pastebin.com/s2Z0GkBr
<edoedo> Hello
<edoedo> Can anyone of you explain what is " group your tabs " stand for ... it is delete things?
<SunMoonStar> edoedo: what program?
<edoedo> Ubuntu
<SunMoonStar> edoedo: where are you seeing it say group your tabs
<edoedo> hold on
<edoedo> Firefox
<SunMoonStar> edoedo: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tab-groups-organize-tabs
<trism> SunMoonStar: strange, looks fine to me
<Evil_Eric> mmm orange crush
<hypergrove> weldan: tx I see it is root root... so is the process (a) chmod 777 /etc/apache2/available (b) copy file to directory (c) chmod back
<SunMoonStar> trism: thanks trism at least for the sanity check
<edoedo> OKay one more question SunMoonStar
<gordonjcp> hypergrove: no
<gordonjcp> hypergrove: use sudo
<edoedo> Can you explain how I can delete history?
<trism> SunMoonStar: though, I don't see DisplayName in any of my .desktop files
<hypergrove> i'd LIKE to be part of the root group while I'm configuring the server.
 * Evil_Eric waves in trism general direction 
<trism> SunMoonStar: though I don't see why it should matter, it should ignore any entries it doesn't recognize
<SunMoonStar> trism: I tried it without it though, wasn't the cause of the problem. It was added by some 'Main Menu' program that I downloaded from repos that is for .desktop files
<weldan> hypergrove, $ sudo -s to get root access, enter password.
<hypergrove> gordonjcp: tx for your comment - I don't see how sudo relates to copying files using winscp to the server
<weldan> hypergrove, chmod to change file permission, chown to change owner
<gordonjcp> hypergrove: oh, you're copying them remotely?
<hypergrove> yes sir, tx
<gordonjcp> hypergrove: I'd copy them to my homedir then ssh in and move them
<weldan> chmod {permission} {path}{files}
<SunMoonStar> edoedo: history -c
<weldan> chown {owner}{group}  {path}{files}
<trism> SunMoonStar: have you relogged between adding the file? maybe it is somehow inconsistent
<SunMoonStar> edoedo: or check ~/.bash_history
<SunMoonStar> trism: not yet maybe that's it. I should really have asked that before coming here with the problem but I hate logging off lol
<hypergrove> gordon & weldan: ok i'll do that thank you.
<weldan> chown -R to change owner for all files and folder in that folder recursively
<weldan> alright.
<SunMoonStar> trism tried that* I mean
<trism> SunMoonStar: understandable, I don't know that it will help but the desktop file looks fine so I'm not sure what else it would be
<SunMoonStar> trism: thanks anyway :)
<THR4SH3R> Does anybody know how to run XChat Gnome through TOR?
<RangerBob> tor runs as a proxy, so just set xchat to use the proxy under Network->Network Setup
<eindoofus> hi, I was having a hard time installing vmware tools due to it not being to find the kernel headers (this problem also prevented me from starting with ubuntu in a past version) and I finally found the solution somewhere. In case anyone else comes around asking the same question here is the solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131351/how-to-install-vmware-tools
<RangerBob> Assuming the gnomeified version lets you do that.
<THR4SH3R> I am aware it is a proxy, but i think thats the problem
<THR4SH3R> i cant where to change the proxy settings in this client
<THR4SH3R> this is my first time using it
<RangerBob> If the gnome version doesn't let you set the proxy, just uninstall xchat-gnome and use normal xchat
<THR4SH3R> gotcha... thanks man
<RangerBob> when you use normal xchat, you'll have a network option under settings
<RangerBob> well, settings preferences
<blackshirt> helo
<suhaib> I am trying to join #openbox IRC channel but it says you need an invite, lol ?
<suhaib> do they have an open channel ? I have some things I need them to help me with
<suhaib> it
<RangerBob> no idea, might want to ask on their mailing list?
<suhaib> RangerBob: thanks buddy
<RangerBob> dont use openbox but figure they have a mailing list somewhere
<blackshirt> suhaib, openbox play well in linux
<suhaib> blackshirt: yea I know :-) I just want to find their channel :-)
<bazhang> !alis | suhaib have a search
<ubottu> suhaib have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<blackshirt> suhaib, i dont know where it is
<bazhang> Openbox has an IRC channel on oftc called #openbox suhaib
<bazhang> not freenode suhaib , but on oftc (another network)
<suhaib> bazhang: thanks for searching it for me :-) coz I tpyed /msg alis and I didn't recieve any output. thanks for the info
<suhaib> going to join oftc
<suhaib> thanks everyone
<Rustyblade3> Hello>
<Rustyblade3> Umm can anyone help me
<Rustyblade3> sigh*
<yeats> !help | Rustyblade3
<ubottu> Rustyblade3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> Rustyblade3, ask the channel
<RiXtEr> How can I make my grub default to the non pae kernel? (the pae one likes to panic on boot)
<suhaib> ok let me try that again !help | Rustyblade3
<Rustyblade3> I have Ubuntu 12.10 and I want to install Wine, It gives me a Dependency Error. So How can I install it?
<bazhang> Rustyblade3, pastebin the exact command used, and the error
<bazhang> !paste | Rustyblade3
<ubottu> Rustyblade3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trism> RiXtEr: you could, but it is probably easier to just remove the kernels you can't use
<suhaib> OMG how do you guyz do that ? !paste
<suhaib> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<suhaib> how do you pipe it ?
<bazhang> suhaib, /msg ubottu
<yeats> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<RiXtEr> trism: thanks.
<suhaib> *_* so many things to learn
<blackshirt> rixter, install non pae one
<Rustyblade3> http://imagebin.org/236984
<Rustyblade3> I have added the Wine (Repo) and it doesnt work
<RiXtEr> blackshirt: was doing a release-upgrade and it added several (10.04 to 12.04)
<RiXtEr> blackshirt: its all good now
<bazhang> Rustyblade3, not a picture, the exact commands used
<Rustyblade3> http://pastebin.com/g7gebgMV
<Rustyblade3> The error I get
<bazhang> Rustyblade3, the command used to add the repo? how did you add it.
<Rustyblade3> i went to Software Center>Edit>Software Sources> Other Software then I added the repo
<bazhang> Rustyblade3, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list   and the output from sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rustyblade3> http://pastebin.com/DqjCZ3tU
<bazhang> Rustyblade3, thats not your sources.list
<turizm> anyone can give me a gcc -v ? just the gcc-Version last line please?
<suhaib> gcc version 4.7.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.2-2ubuntu1)
<turizm> thx suhaib
<dysun> hi guys. i have an onboard video output for my machine
<dysun> i created an xorg.conf file and the resolution displayed fine
<dysun> but now when i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10
<dysun> it just doesn't have any video output anymore
<bazhang> dysun, ONE line please
<dysun> oh ok
<Immatix> Anyone know whats wrong with kernel.ubuntu.com?
<suhaib> it's getting update for a new kernel - NOT !!
<suhaib> updated***
<xDesu> so anyone have any info as how I can get skype working on quantal? x64
<dysun> Hi guys. I downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 and was having an issue where the resolution was stuck at 800x600. I have an onboard video output. Digging through the forums, I created an xorg.conf file under /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the following input
<dysun> Section  "Device"
<dysun> Identifier      "XGI Z7/Z9"
<dysun> Driver          "sis"
<dysun> BusID           "PCI:06:05:0"
<dysun> EndSection
<FloodBot1> dysun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | dysun
<ubottu> dysun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> dysun, the card is an SIS?
<dysun> 07:05.0 VGA compatible controller: XGI Technology Inc. (eXtreme Graphics Innovation) Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
<xDesu> noone has info on getting skype working on quantal x64? it keeps whining about skype-bin being uninstallable.
<bazhang> xDesu, got it from the partner repo?
<xDesu> Apparently it's not there..
<bazhang> !info skype partner | xDesu
<ubottu> xDesu: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1 (partner), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> dysun: wow that's one proper ghetto graphics card. i'm not surprised you're not getting any support
<bazhang> xDesu, seems to be, see above
<xDesu> yes, but then it depends on skype-bin which is nowhere to be found.
<bazhang> xDesu, you did enable the partner repo, right?
<TheLordOfTime> xDesu, if you didn't get it from the partner repository, we can't guarantee it'll work.  and i can confirm its in the partner repository.
<xDesu> Yes.
<bazhang> xDesu, how did you add the partner repo
<TheLordOfTime> !info skype-bin partner | xDesu
<ubottu> xDesu: skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1 (partner), package size 28551 kB, installed size 35232 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<xDesu> Synaptic>repos>partner repo, BAM
<daftykins> dysun: have you followed: http://www.excession.org.uk/blog/ubuntu-1204-and-xgi-graphics-cards.html ?
<adknight87> I had skype working in 12.10
<bazhang> xDesu, so what is the *exact* error
<adknight87> xDesu: You should get the deb from Skype.com and see if that works
<xDesu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1381055/
<dysun> daftykins: yes i followed that guide, but when i upgraded to 12.10 it looked all messed up
<xDesu> debv is 32-bit only, whines about incorrect architecture.
<bazhang> adknight87, thats not good advice
<adknight87> Bazhang: I get it there first plus they have 4.2
<bazhang> adknight87, ALways a good idea to add from repos First
<daftykins> dysun: in your paste, the card has a different PCI Bus ID to what you have in your xorg
<bazhang> adknight87, what is so important about a .1 ?
<adknight87> Bazhang: overlapping of contacts and integration of msn in login process
<xDesu> I don't care about a .1 difference, hell I wouldn't even mind an alpha release from whenever. I just need it to work.
<bazhang> adknight87, please recommend using the package management system FIRST, not a 3rd party website
<adknight87> Bazhang: That was a bit redundant the third party application is produced from them.
<dysun> daftykins: hold on...rebooting computer
<bazhang> adknight87, please see your PM
<adknight87> bazhang: Says you are away xD
<AllanDaemon> I'm with a big trouble: I need nautilus to show file sizes in the normal way (base2) instead base 10. I'm working with differents OS and the Ubuntu is the only one displaying this wrongly. How can I change this?
<dr_willis> you mean using MiB vs MB ?
<xDesu> Screw it, I'll scrap my sources.list and get a new one.
<xDesu>  
<daftykins> new sauce!
<adknight87> xDesu: Are you running 64bit version of 12.10
<AllanDaemon> dr_willis: yes
<xDesu> adknight87, yes I am.
<adknight87> xDesu: Strange I had it running with the skype wrapper too xD Hmm hmm hmm what ppa were you pulling from to get skype?
<adknight87> xDesu: Just ubuntu's sources right?
<Marlo> I'm trying to setup an  storage server with ACL and Eicel to manage in graphical way, and I just have a little problem, I already create some users without home directory and samba users. after a reboot I just do Right click and Acces control list and I cant see users there. what can I do?
<xDesu> adknight87, yea, nothing out of the norm
<adknight87> xDesu: did you try a force install?
<daftykins> Marlo: samba users are separate to user accounts
<xDesu> yep, just whined about not being able to correct any problems
<Marlo> daftykins, so what shoould I do? how can I see the users in Eiciel?
<adknight87> xDesu: Give me a momento to check out skype on the ppa
<daftykins> Marlo: i'm not familiar with that software, are there no docs?
<Marlo> daftykins, any way thank you!
<Marlo> Does any body here have some experience with ACL and EICIEL? I can not see users in eiciel!
<adknight87> xDesu: sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal partner" >> \
<adknight87> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list'
<Heather_> question: I'm having problem saving sessions in session.save_path. Its set to /var/lib/php5 in php.ini and I've set permission to rw on that folder. I run phpinfo(); but I dont see any session.save_path there though.
<adknight87> They just updated the ppa
<Phiraday> Hello. Can some one help me with my Sansa Clip? I am having trouble getting Banshee To sync Podcasts to it.
<xDesu> adknight sorry, I was checking my sources.list, that's already in there if that's what you wanted to know.
<xDesu> Want a copy of it via pastebin?
<adknight87> Hmm no I believe you. It's the same version I have from skype.com.
<adknight87> That's all I wanted to check out from the repository
<xDesu> :(
<adknight87> xDesu: Do you not want to get it from there?
<xDesu> on their sight I can only get i386 packages for whatever reason.
<xDesu> site*
<adknight87> xDesu: give me a second and I'll get you a link.
<xDesu> yes please.
<adknight87> xDesu: http://beta.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<xDesu> ...and then the download didn't start...yay
<adknight87> O.o give me a second then
<adknight87> http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<xDesu> ...i386...
<adknight87> It's multiarch
<adknight87> i386 backed but supports 64bit
<xDesu> Supposedly, but my system keeps whining about incompatible architecture. :/
<TheLordOfTime> then the package isnt multiarch
<TheLordOfTime> if it were multiarch it should say as much.
<adknight87> This is what I use
<adknight87> I have the file
<adknight87> and I'm running 64bit
<adknight87> So it works
<xDesu> let me try again
<bazhang> !enter | adknight87
<ubottu> adknight87: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> isent there some support libs needed for multi arch to work?
<adknight87> I just deployed the deb and it works out of box xD
<adknight87> bazhang: so when are you going to read your pm's
<xDesu> ...I hate life right now:dpkg: error processing Downloads/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<adknight87> Give me a second
<adknight87> xDesu http://www.tecmint.com/install-skype-4-1-in-ubuntu-xubuntu-linux-mint/
<adknight87> or directly  http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-64/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_amd64.deb
<Pkunk> is kernel.ubuntu.com down ? and is there a mirror thats working ?
<adknight87> bazhang the internet police can't read his own pm's when telling someone to read the ones he sent <bazhang> hi
<bazhang> Pkunk, seems to be down
<xDesu> YAY! more errors were encountered, fun time.
<Pkunk> would be great if there was at least one mirror for it ..
<xDesu> *sigh* I'll just go downgrade or something, Quantal's just a bunch of headaches.
<deadmund> Is there a streaming bit torrent client for Linux?
<Pkunk> deadmund: azureus/vuze is supposed to have inbuilt media support
<deadmund> Pkunk what about transmission or deluge?
<xDesu> <3 deluge
<marlo> Where can I see the configuration of a Directory I share with samba in Graphical way? I'm trying to find it in /etc/samba/smb.conf but I cant find it
<marlo> ?
<escott> !swat | marlo
<ubottu> marlo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<marlo> escott, what do you mean?
<escott> marlo,  Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<escott> !info swat | marlo
<ubottu> marlo: swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6633 kB
<Phiraday> Any one here have experience with Banshee?
<bazhang> Phiraday, whats the issue
<Phiraday> I cant get it to sync Podcasts correctly to my Sansa
<Phiraday> Banshee will see the podcasts that Gpodder stores, But Cant store them correctly. No meta data. no graphics.
<Evil_Eric> hmmm
<Evil_Eric> chris phiraday
<Evil_Eric> ?
<Phiraday> pardon?
<drecute> how can i have standalone php and zend server running on the same machine
<drecute> whenever i install zend server it removes standalone php that i have installed
<Evil_Eric> n/m
<Phiraday> n/m? What?
<marlo> Where can I see the configuration of a Directory I share with samba in Graphical way? I'm trying to find it in /etc/samba/smb.conf but I cant find it
<Pkunk> marlo: that would be under usershares if you use the GUI
<Phiraday> Nevermind I guess I should be happy with even having gpodder that will handle the podcasts.
<marlo> Pkunk, where can I see it ?
<marlo> Pkunk, where can I find them ?
<Pkunk> usually in /var/lib/samba/usershares
<marlo> Pkunk, yes I can see them but how can I know the configuration file samba made?
<stephan_arch2> does anyone know a email client that is better than thunderbird?
<Pkunk> well if you used the GUI then samba wouldn't create the conf file
<bazhang> stephan_arch2, thats entirely subjective. try evolution and some others and decide
<stephan_arch2> bazhang, looking for something lightweight and not overfilled
<bazhang> stephan_arch2, have a look in the software centre
<mcarl_40> is there a channel for ubuntu audio or linux audio?
<marlo> Pkunk, the problem is that I'm trying to use ACL and EICIEL, if I share a directory modifying the smb.conf I cant see the users with EICIEL but if I share the directory with graphical mode I can see the, I would like to see what is happening in the config file, led me show you my configuration in smb.conf... |||   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1381145/
<Cordel^> why is life so boring
<Pkunk> marlo: imo that might be a q better asked in #samba
<marlo> Pkunk, any way thank you
<genii-around> Cordel^: That's an interesting question but not a tech support one
<Cordel^> are you guys Indian?
<Heather_> I'm having problem saving images to my server. What kind of permission should I set on the image folder if I want to let people upload images?
<pratz> Hello guys
<Cordel^> dont understand why you would waste your life helping perfect strangers for free
<escott> Heather_, how are you exporting the filesystem
<bazhang> !ot | Cordel^
<ubottu> Cordel^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pratz> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 classic look , I made some theme changes, how can i default the  theme ?
<bazhang> Cordel^, #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here for chit chat
<genii-around> Cordel^: It beats joining the roving bands of nerd street gangs
<Cordel^> lol
<Heather_> escott not sure if i understand what do you mean?
<escott> Heather_, samba NFS ssh what
<Heather_> port 80 ? :D
<escott> Heather_, in that case the permissions need to be such that the apache server can write to the folder
<escott> Heather_, so figure out what apache runs as
<Heather_> okay ty
<pratz> How can i reset theme in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<simplew> can anyone tell me howto restore default unity-greeter background?
<bobweaver> what is the best equlizer for *nix*not* pulse
<bobweaver> equalizer *
<bobweaver> or do I have to make one ?
<bobweaver> simplew,  it is gsettings
<simplew> bobweaver: can you be more detauled?
<bobweaver> I am a simple man I dont know them words
<bobweaver> I can not remeber the com,conical.lightdm path for dbus
<bobweaver> Oo at dconf-editor
<bobweaver> gsetting set com.canonical.unity-greeter backgroun <the image.png>
<bobweaver> background *
<bobweaver> lik
<bobweaver> gsetting set com.canonical.unity-greeter background /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<bobweaver> is that more detauled?
<simplew> bobweaver: i have nity-greeter defaults and still i have no grid, but dconf shows it as enabled
<simplew> anyway thanks
<bobweaver> Oh he meant detailed
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I add custom libs?
<DarkAceLaptop> /usr/lib?
<bobweaver> DarkAceLaptop, what kinda link ?
<bobweaver> soft , hard ?
<DarkAceLaptop> link?
<DarkAceLaptop> .so files
<bobweaver> sorry if you want to link a lib to sometthing then you can just place where ever you like then link it
<bobweaver> !link
<bobweaver> er
<DarkAceLaptop> "Please add the library files to your distribution libraries in case of malfunction."
<DarkAceLaptop> that's what the program's manual says
<bobweaver> oh /usrlib ?
<bobweaver> oh /usr/lib ?
<DarkAceLaptop> I dunno
<DarkAceLaptop> that
<DarkAceLaptop> that's what I'm asking :P
<DarkAceLaptop> it doesn't tell me
<bobweaver> DarkAceLaptop,  can you start with like i am trying to do X and I have doen X and X Happens ?
<bobweaver> I am unsure  distribution libraries
<bobweaver> I know how to link libs in cmake
<DarkAceLaptop> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/User:Ha3#Installing
<bobweaver> juju  DarkAceLaptop
<bobweaver> ?
<DarkAceLaptop> juju?
<bobweaver> DarkAceLaptop,  cloud or personal server ?
<DarkAceLaptop> wat
<bobweaver> mincraft
<DarkAceLaptop> oh
<bobweaver> minecraft *
<DarkAceLaptop> I don't have a server
<bobweaver> Ok
<bobweaver> DarkAceLaptop,  juju is great for minecraft here is youtube video searching
<bobweaver> ...
<bobweaver> you might like this with Nick     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tHWz4YhIOw
<DarkAceLaptop> er
<DarkAceLaptop> I'm still trying to find out where I should be placing MAtmos's .so files :P
<DarkAceLaptop> /usr/lib doesn't seem to have helped
<bobweaver> I am reading link that you sent
<DarkAceLaptop> okay
<jiffe1> I am trying to boot up a server and it stops at "Stopping configure virtual network devices"
<\xDE\xAD\xC0\xDE> holy crap, theres 1548 people in here
<bobweaver> DarkAceLaptop, how many files is MAtmos  ?
<blackshirt> greats
<DarkAceLaptop> bobweaver, there are 6 .so files
<jiffe1> any idea where it might be going wrong or how I might find out?
<blackshirt> deadcode, not make a sense
<DarkAceLaptop> and 1 .jar
<\xDE\xAD\xC0\xDE> blackshirt: eh ?
<bobweaver> DarkAceLaptop, so you can mkdir in usr/lib named <Libname > then place libs in there
<DarkAceLaptop> for each one?
<blackshirt> big or small number of people was not make a sense
<bobweaver> No
<escott> bobweaver, DarkAceLaptop you really shouldnt be messing with /usr/lib
<DarkAceLaptop> too late :P
<bobweaver> DarkAceLaptop, so like /usr/lib/<this is where all linked libs go >
<escott> bobweaver, DarkAceLaptop /usr/local/lib or /opt are fine
<bobweaver> you can make folder there
<bobweaver> just like all unity lens
<DarkAceLaptop> I am so confuse xD
<bobweaver> like cd /usr/lib/unity-lens-videos/
<bobweaver> ls
<bobweaver> see you can have Folder or directory there , or like escott said
<chromeprob> i installed the latest chrome  Versión 23.0.1271.64 on 12.04 and the macromedia flash does not appear in plugins! what gives?
<bobweaver> folder or dir = same thing
<DarkAceLaptop> escott, didn't work
<DarkAceLaptop> ahh
<escott> DarkAceLaptop, I dont even know what you are doing
<DarkAceLaptop> I don't know what I'm supposed to do there
<DarkAceLaptop> make a folder?
<escott> DarkAceLaptop, so saying "didn't work" is pretty meaningless
<bobweaver> escott, just some *.so files
<bobweaver> I am guessing c++
<bobweaver> libs
<bobweaver> Minecraft ^^
<DarkAceLaptop> Minecraft mod editor, actually
<brainard52> Hey, I've got another problem. It's been happening since.... 11.04 I think. A completely new installation doesn't help anything, so I think it might be hardware, but I've got to check just to be sure.
<bazhang> brainard52, 11.04 is end of life
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | brainard52
<ubottu> brainard52: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<brainard52> I'm on 12.10, now lol. I said that it's been happening SINCE then.
<bazhang> brainard52, what has
<brainard52> Whenever I'm in a virtual console, text periodically lays over whatever I'm doing. If I'm in bash, it inserts onto the next open space, and if I'm in VI or something, it just lays over starting at the tp. A redraw will make the text go away, but it still keeps coming.
<Evil_Eric> is it possible to completely remove firefox with out screwing up ubuntu
<\xDE\xAD\xC0\xDE> what happens when the release of ubuntu versions hits "z" ?
<bobweaver> DarkAceLaptop, I do not play that many games tbch but I do know that all the libs that I see says to put them in /usr/lib/  Or maybe other know more then I am we can all learn from them ?
<escott> brainard52, and that text says what
<brainard52> How would I copy text while in a virtual console?
<brainard52> I'll get the text, but it would be more efficient if I didn't have to write it down.
<bobweaver> I thought that /usr/local/* is for stuff that is installed but not sure
<escott> brainard52, then check dmesg
<DarkAceLaptop> bobweaver, problem is that their documentation sucks, I don't even know what I'm supposed to do. "Please add the library files to your distribution libraries in case of malfunction." is all I have to go on...
<bobweaver> like sandboxed   ?
<escott> brainard52, saying there is text is about as helpful as saying "there is this window that keeps popping up"
<bobweaver> distro libs are in /usr/lib/ BUT you can use other places and also *link BINARY files* "man ln "
<brainard52> Sorry, I know that.
<brainard52> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1381185/ There you go. Like I said, I assume it's got something to do with my HDD, but I'm not going to say I know for sure.
<brainard52> Well, not just for my HDD, but that it might be failing.
<Loof> Is there a way to kick off a cloud-init run using a file? I'm trying to diagnose why this userdata/boot isn't working... the error message is useless
<escott> brainard52, you should only see that when the device connected
<escott> connects
<brainard52> That's really weird. I get it regularily.
<brainard52> sdb... I don't even have anything connected to sdb.
<brainard52> well, nothing IS sdb at the moment.
<brainard52> I've got my phone plugged in... Should I turn off debugging?
<brainard52> That would disable ADB, right?
<DarkAceLaptop> bobweaver, I put them there, it didn't work
<d4rkh4nd8> mat my usb to make a ubuntu boot  is it fat or ntfs ?
<cowsquad> does anyone know how to display centered text on terminal from a bash script?
<cowsquad> I think that makes sense
<AndChat306516> Hello
<blackshirt> hello
<d4rkh4nd8> Any one know if a ubuntu usb startup should be formatted as fat or ntfs ?
<brainard52> escott, might it help if I turned off debugging on my phone? I've got it connected for tethering, but I think that's why it's giving me the message. That's the only device connected, and I've got a single hard drive.
<AndChat306516> Fat32
<blackshirt> i dont think so
<d4rkh4nd8> will  W95 FAT32 (LBA) (Bootable)
<d4rkh4nd8> work
<AndChat306516> I think its bootibale
<chromeprob> i installed the latest chrome  Version 23.0.1271.64 on 12.04 and the macromedia flash does not appear in plugins! what gives?
<brainard52> chromeprob, did you reboot?
<chromeprob> brainard52, do i need to reboot?
<brainard52_> I guess I've got this problem. Do you suggest the fix that was provided? http://askubuntu.com/questions/97256/how-do-i-disable-messages-or-logging-from-printing-on-the-console-virtual-termin
<elisa871> Hi can you check this out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1381219/
<elisa871> Hi can you check this out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1381219/
<Chotaz> When I connect galaxy note 10.1 to ubuntu 12.10 with MTP a process called gvfsd-gphoto2 starts hogging on my memory and using up to 3GB, is this usual?
<brainard52_> Most likely not. Unfortunately, I don't have a GN10.1. I'd look into changing it to mass storage.
<brainard52_> *rather than MTP.
<brainard52_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1050 < these guys will be able to help you out more than I can.
<Chotaz> There seems to be no such option.
<Chotaz> thanks.
<brainard52_> Well, it would probably require you rooting your device and editing the build.prop, but there may be a fix other than the one I suggested.
<Rosbuntu> who can help me with quassel
<Guest28799> Will someone please help me get my wireless card working? (Broadcom)
<weldan> rndis or something similar i guess
<elisa871> what should I do about this error? error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.6.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or dire
<weldan> for non supported wireless card. otherwise find drivers if any
<Guest28799> Thanks.
<kvothetech> elisa871: install the lbrary?
<tej> wats the procedure to download wine for ubuneu 12.04
<brainard52_> Guest, usually you would connect through ethernet and it will tell you that you've got proprietary drivers that need to be installed. It's pretty simple, you've just got to know how to take the first step.
<xiaodai> where i can get more about how to use Ubuntu?
<tej> i also searching for same @xiaodai
<usr13> xiaodai: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<excalibr> tej: official wine ppa?
<tej> while im downloading in ubuntu software centere.. i gt error
<Heather_> what kind of argument(s) should I pass to mkdir() in php if I want to give apache (www-data) read and write permission?
<kvothetech> Heather_: depends on if you're ding it as www-data
<brainard52_> How would you suggest blocking dmesg from virtual consoles? I would prefer to just redirect them all to a specific Virtual Console, but I'm not sure if that can be done currently.
<mzuverink> Im in 12.10, and I would like to have .deb "open" set to synaptic instead of the ubuntu software center. Where do I change that?
<Heather_> question: if I create a folder through mkdir in a folder that is owned by www-data does the subfolders owner also become www-data automaticly?
<brainard52_> I'd just use synaptic to install gdebi, and it will default to that.
<kutu> Hello world! I am having a problem on installing "Bengali-Omega" package in my Ubuntu 12.04 OS. I have downloaded the .zip file but don't know what to do next.Can any of you guys help me installing the package?
<kutu> Please reply yes first
<milamber> Heather_: it depends on how you create it (what user are you creating the sub-dir with)?
<milamber> kutu: what is the "Bengali-Omega" package?
<kutu> @milamber,It is a package for doing bengali language processing in Tex
<Heather_> milamber thanks for answering but I managed to fix it
<milamber> kutu: is this it http://www.tex.ac.uk/tex-archive/help/Catalogue/entries/bengali-omega.html   ??
<kutu> @milamber,yes
<milamber> kutu: the installation instructions are only for windows based systems
<Heather_> question: what ports do I want to allow for a webhosting server? 80 22 and mysql?
<kutu> @milamber, yes and I don't know how to install latex packages in Ubuntu
<kutu> where are TeX packages kept in Ubuntu?
<milamber> Heather_: it depends on what you are hosting. for people to visit the site you just need 80. if external people need access to the box you can enable ssh, but usually 3306 is closed by default
<milamber> kutu: my knowledge of all things tex is very limited. i won't be able to help you
<Heather_> just visist and upload files so I guess its suffiecent with 80 only? So I need to allow 3306 aswell then?
<kutu> OK I will try ubuntu Forums then
<leogitimate> hi everyone, is it possible to install iceweasel on 12.04 side by side with firefox as 2 completely separate and unconflicting installation instances?
<milamber> Heather_: only if someone needs direct access to the database from somewhere besides the physical machine
<milamber> Heather_: (in most cases they don't)
<adv__> Hi all
<adv__> is there a way to install ubuntu w/o ubiquity
<adv__> I wanna install ubuntu mini remix on usb
<milamber> adv__: dd ?
<Guest40536> does anyone use wine on here? if so that types of programs can be transfered to linux
<adv__> Hello milamber
<Guest40536> CAD or 3D modeling on Ubunto?
<bazhang> Guest40536, check the appdb
<adv__> well the iso is loaded can i dd if of it to usb?
<bazhang> !appdb | Guest40536
<ubottu> Guest40536: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<milamber> adv__: hello
<adv__> milamber: well the iso is loaded can i dd if of it to usb?
<Guest40536> any recomendations tho. i would like to swithch to linux fully, but i need a Cad program from my windows machine
<milamber> adv__: yes
<bazhang> Guest40536, you need to check what works. check the database.
<adv__> can you give example?
<adv__> milamber: can you give example?
<Guest40536> thank you for the help
<bazhang> Guest40536, special application help in #winehq
<milamber> Guest40536: it depends on what you want to do. freecad is in the repos, as is blender. another option is brl-cad for solid geometry
<milamber> adv__: dd bs=4M if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdx  (where sdx is the usb drive. do not get this wrong.)
<adv__> milamber: will give it a go
<adv__> rt now..
<adv__> milamber: also trying it in vm vbox
<dawcreck> hello
<dawcreck> i have a problem installing ubuntu on my pc can anyone help me
<milamber> !ask | dawcreck
<ubottu> dawcreck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adv__> milamber: will dd expand the iso to destination?
<milamber> adv__: define expand
<leogitimate> !ask | leogitimate
<ubottu> leogitimate, please see my private message
<adv__> milamber: hmm..... like .. unzip...
<leogitimate> !patience | leogitimate
<ubottu> leogitimate, please see my private message
<kinnu> hi
<dawcreck> when i reach the install screen with the language choises the screen freezes up then i black screen with bunch of code appearing then it goes back to the install screen but the picture is all scrambled and still frozen
<milamber> adv__: the current isos for ubuntu (and many other systems now) are considered hybrids. using dd to move it will allow the usb to be run as if you had burned it to cd. as opposed to just copying a file called <image>.iso
<milamber> adv__: i think that answers what you asked
<kinnu> how to open .exe files in ubuntu???
<kinnu> need any plugins??
<worm> kinnu: Install wine.
<milamber> !ubottu > leogitimate
<ubottu> leogitimate, please see my private message
<adv__> milamber: thanks a lot...
<kinnu> thnaks
<kinnu> thanks
<worm> Or use a Virtualbox and run Windows there.
<kinnu> do u have any link???
<milamber> kinnu: you may save yourself some trouble by checking the app database for wine
<elisa871> can someone help me regarding libstdc++ ?? when I install it there are many conflicts http://pastebin.com/W61BVXAi
<leogitimate> milamber, thanks
<milamber> kinnu: .exe files are windows executables
<worm> apt-cache search NAME can work.
<topper4125> dawcreck, did you verify the data of the iso you downloaded, I had that problem myself, ended up having to redownload, and all went well
<kinnu> ya dere r windows excutable but do we have any plugins to execute those??
<Adys> Im on a server with virtualenvwrapper installed on ubuntu; it works on bash, but not on zsh. I can't find a "source virtualenvwrapper.sh" anywhere, nor can i even find that file installed. how is it even loading it?
<topper4125> kinnu what program are you trying to run?
<kinnu> visual c
<dawcreck> downloaded bunch of times the new version older version  tried burning it tries usb version all the same problem
<milamber> elisa871: you already have it installed, not being specific about a package ubuntu will go ham and try and install all the packages that have that. is there a reason why you think libstdc++ is not installed and/or working properly?
<milamber> elisa871: see lines 92 - 95 of your pastebin
<milamber> kinnu: trying to run visual c in ubuntu is a bad idea. if you need it use a virtualbox like worm said
<kinnu> kk
<milamber> kinnu: what is the end goal if you don't mind my asking? do you need to compile c programs? or do you need to do something specific with visual?
<kinnu> i need write sum programs and execute it....but unable to run visual c!!
<topper4125> which version of Visual C?
<shadow420> man I havent been here since I was on my old g60
<riqdiiz> hi #ubuntu when I run ubuntu CD I  see  gparted but when I turn to the installed ver  it goes missing ! what happens?
<elisa871> milamber I am trying to "make" the "mcpat" in ubuntu and it says it cannot find libstdc++ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1381325/
<milamber> kinnu: all i can say is that ubuntu has great developer tools to build c code, google for "ubuntu c tutorial"
<topper4125> kinnu, looks like visual c version 6 runs well under wine... but any version AFTER that is just garbage.
<Stanley00> riqdiiz: it's removed... ;))
<topper4125> kinnu, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=892
<kinnu> 3.0.7.8 beta
<riqdiiz> how do I get it back from the CD?
<milamber> elisa871: yeah . . . . that looks like it's expecting the 32 bit and you have a 64 bit os installed, yes?
<shadow420> I need to get my laptop fully working right so I can use apps like vmware and virtualbox
<kinnu> thanks topper4125
<kinnu> thanks milamber
<elisa871> milamber how do you know that it's expecting 32 bit version?
<Stanley00> Riddell: you cannot install if from the cd, you can reinstall it via software center,
<milamber> riqdiiz: sudo apt-get install gparted
<xuber> how do i get sound to work in ubuntu, i need to restart it or something it wass working now its not thanks
<xuber> tried restarting pulseaudio
<xuber> not it
<xuber> something else
<riqdiiz> milamber will it from the CD?
<elisa871> omg I installed g++-multilib and now everything is fixed! amazing
<xuber> damn forums keep sayin restart alsa utils, im usin the latest ubuntu there is no alsa utils
<xuber> restarting puleaudio didnt work
<xuber> i have no sound
<almoxarife> xuber: do you have sound after a reboot?
<xuber> lol
<riqdiiz> milamber thanks.
<xuber> rebooting is what i DONT wish to do
<xuber> i jsut want sound thx
<milamber> riqdiiz: it should
<xuber> just the sound, thx
<almoxarife> xuber: i got that, and what i was getting at is , if a re-boot, restores sound, then active post boot is the cause of your loss of sound :)
<milamber> !info alsa-utils | xuber
<ubottu> xuber: alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25-3ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 1079 kB, installed size 2056 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<xuber> ok i restarted alsa with force-reload
<almoxarife> activity
<xuber> how do i properly restart pulseaudio
<xuber> i killed it with -k
<xuber> im suspecting thats the problem in my audio stack
<milamber> xuber: pulseaudio --start
<xuber> i tried it that way and -D
<xuber> didnt work first time
<xuber> but after killing and restarting couple times i got it now...
<xuber> i got it now
<blackshirt> great
<xuber> whenever it fails i know pulse was likely the issue, just was a lil harder to get back up now
<topper4125> xuber, glad to 'hear' that...
<xuber> my laptop went crazy heh, almost locked up on me, novou (spelling) vid driver went nuts but managed to save my session
<xuber> that when my audio went crazy
<milamber> xuber: are you familiar with ctrl + alt + f2  ? (switches you over to a terminal)
<xuber> ugh yea, it wasnt responding
<xuber> almost complete lockup
<Shouner> Hi
<st0de> hi
<Shouner> can someone help me please?
<topper4125> !ask | Shouner
<ubottu> Shouner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arabi> how to enable java in firefox .. i can't load java applet pls help
<xuber> but i learned not to run 32 bit flash plugin on a 64 bit os
<xuber> nearly froze system, its very slow
<Shouner> ok, we have bought a domain on dyndns. but we have difficulties to use it. do someone know how to use our own domain with dyndns? thanks
<topper4125> arabi, what version of java do you have installed?
<xuber> but 64 bit flash and firefox respectfully work good
<arabi> how can i check it topper4125
<xuber> but something just doesnt work well with the 32 bit libs on 64 bit kernel
<arabi> topper4125  :   java version "1.6.0_24"
<topper4125> arabi open a terminal type "java --version"
<xuber> the 32 bit flash works great on my 32 bit os
<arabi> penJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.5) (6b24-1.11.5-0ubuntu1~12.10.1)
<arabi> OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode, sharing)
<topper4125> arabi, and in firefox check your add-ons>>Plugins list, see if you have the IceTea plugin installed there
<arabi> topper4125 i can't see it
<topper4125> arabi, add it through Firefox (Add-ons >> Get add ons)
<Adys> Im on a server with virtualenvwrapper installed on ubuntu; it works on bash, but not on zsh. I can't find a "source virtualenvwrapper.sh" anywhere, nor can i even find that file installed. how is it even loading it?
<arabi> toper4125 i can't seet in in search
<arabi> topper4125 there is no icetea pugin in firefox addons
<arabi> what i have to do
<topper4125> arabi, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin"
<topper4125> arabi, you'll have to close all of your FireFox sessions before it becomes active, after the install
<arabi> ok let me try
<arabi> topper4125 now it is working hurraaai !!!!
<arkiver> I want to look up a text DNS record foo.bar from a domain name 'foo.com' Is there any tool in ubuntu for doing this ?
<arabi> have a great time :D @ topper4125
<arabi> bye
<topper4125> arabi, glad to hear it!
<st0de> topper4125, would you be able to help me and Shouner with our problem related to DynDNS?
<topper4125> arkiver, try this http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35
<topper4125> not an expert with DNS stuff... anything I suggest would just be a guess...
<tonyyarusso> arkiver: dig -t TXT foo.com
<tonyyarusso> arkiver: or dig -t TXT foo.bar.foo.com - not really sure what you were meaning there
<arkiver> tonyyarusso, Actually I want to do this: "Look up the TXT DNS record gj._challenge for the domain: donatemystatus dot com"
<arkiver> Trying to solve a puzzle here
<arkiver> and learn a thing or two :)
<tonyyarusso> arkiver: Then it will be dig -t TXT gj._challenge.donatemystatus.com
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Why exactly did unity 2d get canned?
<arkiver> tonyyarusso, thanks :D
<topper4125> allegedly, because it was becoming to difficult to maintain the two different versions of the desktop.
<Techna_Rave_Pony> pfft
<Techna_Rave_Pony> I can't run normal Unity on my netbook
<Techna_Rave_Pony> :|
<topper4125> they figured that anyone really depending on the 2d version of unity, moved on to XFCE, or LXDE
<topper4125> or found gnome2 again
<tonyyarusso> arkiver: alternatively, you can toss +short into the arguments to get a more compact output
<topper4125> I have the same problem (I own 3 netbooks) I just run XFCE on all 3 of them
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Unity 2d was perfect for netbooks
<topper4125> I still run 12.04 LTS (Which I *THINK* has 2d in it... but I just ignore it lol)
<topper4125> they used to have a Netbook remix that I loved... and they dropped
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Like I said, unity2d was great for netbooks
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Wasn't Unity originally in the netbook remix?
<NSAgent> Yes
<NSAgent> The basic idea, at least
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Then why the hell doesn't it work on netbooks anymore?
<NSAgent> I imagine hardware acceleration or something
<NSAgent> Netbooks have largely fallen to the wayside, too
<NSAgent> It was a hot item for a few years
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Netbooks are inexpensive and portable
<Techna_Rave_Pony> They're like the best idea ever
<NSAgent> Sure are, but they were also pretty underpowered, especially if you kept on the default Windows which most users did
<NSAgent> Chromebook + Linux makes an awesome netbook
<dnewkirk> The Netbook remix was a deadend, at least to the extent that it doesn't allow for a more capable (and flashy) form of Unity.
<Techna_Rave_Pony> flashy is stupid
<Techna_Rave_Pony> function is more important than form
<topper4125> fully agree...
<dnewkirk> There isn't any reason one can't have both, though flashy is less the goal than "tastefully decorated."
<dnewkirk> And I agree that the functionality is the most important.
<dcherniv_> aye aye
<dnewkirk> There are some aspects of the user experience that could not be accomplished in the 2D desktop.
<edoedo> Hello , I couldn't find webcam with camera because i need it so bad for my sign language.
<Techna_Rave_Pony> the guys in charge of fuduntu are idiots
<topper4125> about the only "made for netbook" desktop enviroments left out there is KDE Netbook plasma
<Techna_Rave_Pony> there's the one for easypeasy
<penguinman> it's because netbooks are going the way of the dodo. It's either tablets, ultrabooks, or traditional laptops.
<topper4125> ya... but hasn't easypeasy been a little stagnant for a while?
<edoedo> Can anyone help me?
<Techna_Rave_Pony> yes it has
<nimbos> hello
<topper4125> ya... Agreed, I'm going to have to get into ultrabooks after these 3 netbooks of mine come to their end.
<edoedo> does anyone know about camera like webcam?
<nimbos> I'm running ubuntu on a usb stick on a remote computer.  When I reboot it, it prompts me to remove the usb stick before it restarts.  How can I avoid this prompt so I can just issue reboot and not have it hang until I physically walk over to it and do it manually?
<edoedo> I guess I  will have to come back later
<milamber> nimbos: from the command line: sudo shutdown -r now
<nimbos> milamber, that will by-pass the prompt asking me to remove the usb?
<milamber> nimbos: iirc
<nimbos> i do not want to walk out to the shed where the computer is... it's a freakin rain storm.
<nimbos> ;)
<sciotric> hi
<sciotric>  folks
<sciotric> noob here .. ??
<sciotric> cna any body tell channel which i should join
<milamber> sciotric: it depends on what information you are looking for
<sciotric> my ubuntu is working slow want to make it faster
<Techna_Rave_Pony> delete all unneccesary files and uninstall old programs you don't use, clear the apt cache, etc.
<topper4125> nimbos, If milamber's sudo shutdown prompts you for password, use the following: history -d $((HISTCMD-1)) && echo '[PASSWORD]' | sudo -S shutdown now
<topper4125> you put history -d $((HISTCMD-1)) && before that code, to ensure that line doesn't appear in the history file.
<sciotric> i am not getting how to uninstal programmes ..
<sciotric> thank you tropper4145
<nimbos> how much memory do you have sciotric?
<sciotric> 360gb
<NSAgent> Not hard drive, RAM
<nimbos> RAM
<sciotric> 2bg
<topper4125> sciotric, you can uninstall programs using the software center.
<nimbos> You might be running a UI that is too memory intense
<sciotric> 2gb*
<nimbos> try running unity 2d or using a different desktop
<nimbos> omg, didn't work :( gonna kill myself running out to the shed
<kgs1992> Hello everyone :)
<kgs1992> are hardware questions acceptable?
<topper4125> kgs1992, just ask... if someone knows, they'll answer
<kgs1992> Last night my laptop wouldn't boot (and still doesn't). I described my problem on ##hardware. I have a small update to the problem & was wondering if that would help to narrow the problem down to a single part.
<kgs1992> I tried with & without the battery with the power cable connected, but all I see when I press the power button is the light on the power button & the exhaust turning on.
<kgs1992> Ruled out a display problem by connecting to an external diplay; nothing works
<kgs1992> no sound either
<kgs1992> I left the laptop without any power supply connected through the night (10 hours) & when I tried turning it on right now, it powered on & booted up to the Ubuntu loading screen & powered off midway & now doesn't turn on at all
<gabrign> hello
<gabrign> in the ubuntu 12.10
<kgs1992> If anyone has any idea as to what the faulty part might be, please highlight me; thank you :)
<NSAgent> Dead battery
<theadmin> kgs1992: Run a memtest
<NSAgent> Never mind, didn't read close enough
<kgs1992> Not even possible
<kgs1992> doesn;t boot at all
<gabrign> In ubuntu 12.10 has been incorporated some change to the mount to the drives, giving a user name to the mount in mount folder ?
<kgs1992> just the power button lights up
<theadmin> kgs1992: Hm... ok...
<theadmin> kgs1992: Meh I dunno, ##hardware is seriously a better place for this
<gabrign> I wish know if is only my install
<inner_peace> hello i have problem with openoffice.org :: i create an word one and after i finish my work with it i tried to convert it to .doc to read it by windows but i cant  so i return back to ubuntu to open by chang it to . org i did not open ,,,,,,,why??
<kgs1992> Okay, thanks theadmin Just wanted to see if anyone has any idea
<topper4125> kgs1992, ya.. I agree with theadmin, anytime one of my systems does that... Its usually in the dumpster as quickly as I can, after pulling the HD
<kgs1992> Okay, no laptop for a few months then :/
<kgs1992> another question.
<gabrign> anybody has noticed the new mount system about the usb's or external drives ?
<topper4125> gabrign, can't say I've noticed anything new.
<smitty> kgs1992: you could try removing the cdrom, my laptop presented these symtoms once and taking out the cdrom fixed it. I had to tare the dam thing completlly apart before I figured that out
<gabrign> topper4125 I dont know if is only me: When I put a drive usb, the mount directory now is /mount/username/usb1
<gabrign> before was /mount/usb1
<gabrign> somebody more happen this ?
<kgs1992> If I pull the home folder from my HDD & paste it into a different machine running the same version of Ubuntu after re-installing all my previous programs, will I be able to keep all my settings, logs, etc. for the programs I've installed?
<smitty> kgs1992: really all you can do is change out components until you figure out what the problem is
<smitty> kgs1992: probablly not
<topper4125> kgs1992, if the data isn't encrypted, it should be good to go from one system to the next... just be sure the ubuntu version is the same or newer
<kgs1992> smitty: I'll try :) But I don't think this is going to fix easily :/
<kgs1992> topper4125: 32 to 64 bit shift will cause problems for data, right?
<theadmin> gabrign: Yeah, that's normal. I'm not sure what introduced that change.
<topper4125> you don't want to go backwards (12.10 back to 12.04 for example) if a config file has settings for 12.10, that wern't in 12.04 on a program you use, it could cause breakage.
<gabrign> theadmin ! Thanks thanks! I only need know if was only me
<topper4125> kgs1992, honestly don't know, but I wouldn't think it would for data, only binaries/executables
<kgs1992> Okay, cool. I'll try my luck.
<kgs1992> Thanks a ton peeps :)
<gabrign> I guess for make the mounting between users more simple, or more obscure to others, for example: The admin mount some drive, but the rest of the users isn't necesary to know
<inner_peace>  hello i have problem with openoffice.org :: i create an word one and after i finish my work with it i tried to convert it to .doc to read it by windows but i cant  so i return back to ubuntu to open by chang it to . org i did not open ,,,,,,,why??
<topper4125> kgs1992, np and good luck... if all else fails.. if the 64 bit system has the room/ram, install a 32 bit ubuntu in VirtualBox?
<kgs1992> nah, not gonna do that. I'll just start over. :)
<Techna_Rave_Pony> openoffice can read .doc files
<kgs1992> What I need most is XChat logs
<topper4125> kgs1992, starting over would prolly be best... good luck
<topper4125> kgs1992, xchat logs will have *no* problem going from 32 to 64
<kgs1992> thanks :)
<Bustamove> Why is ubuntu'ss volume control so sensitive the last "clicks"
<kgs1992> cool then I guess I'll see if I can get the laptop running & if I can, i'll sell it & get a new one :) Until then, I'm gonna have to use Win 8 on my desktop :'(
<smitty> :'(
<topper4125> kgs1992, sorry to hear about your desktop... 8... ouch
<Techna_Rave_Pony> WINDOWS 8 IS PURE EVIL
<themhz> I tried to install matlab scientific computing envoiroment, but while I was installing it, it asked me to locate the matlab folder. But I didnt have the folder. Despite that fact, there was no cancel operation, and now I have a ghost installation in progress without knowing how to kill it..
<smitty> kgs1992: I would sugest a duel boot but I woudn't want to screw with that without a working laptop :(
<brainard52_> Will somebody give me advice on how to turn off dmesg output to Virtual Consoles?  I'm learning VIM, and it get's really annoying when there's constantly output overlaying things.
<topper4125> if there is anything good about windows 8, its this: Steam came to Linux because of how un-impressed they were when they saw what M$ was doing with 8.
<themhz> can someone help me?
<smitty> +1 for linux steam!
<brainard52_> Just realized.. There aren't going to be many wait-in-line games available for it for a while.
<inner_peace> Techna_Rave_Pony , i know but i speak about from .org to be read by .doc ,  but any way now i have my .org file but i cant open it
<smitty> TF2 will work for linux, I might have to start playing it
<brainard52_> Yeah. I just looked at the list. Probably a third of them were released in Humble Bundles
<themhz> how can I will an installation that is stuck in progress?
<themhz> will=kill
<kgs1992> This is my dad's desk & it had Ubuntu installed until he installed Win 8. But after Win 8 was installed (which I think he didn't do properly), I'm unable to see a boot menu. But I don't wanna mess around with this because there's a sh*tload of data on this & I can't afford to lose it.
<topper4125> I'm not much of a gamer at all (assault cube and solitaire are about it for me) but I'm really happy about the Steam thing... it'll make Linux in general better, and more accepted.
<smitty> kgs1992: I'm sure it's some M$ trickery
<kgs1992> lol
<kgs1992> I thought Win 8 would be as bad as Vista before I used it.
<kgs1992> Now I know it's worse
<brainard52_> kgs, windows probably installed M$'s equivalent of GRUB.I've not touched Windows in /years/ so I wouldn't know.
<smitty> dang
<kgs1992> brainard52_: Probably. That's what I thought too. But as I said, I'm not messing around on this PC.
<smitty> I had a friend who went to Frys to buy a new laptop after his last one died. All they had were windows 8 machines, he spent about 45 min there, when went to the apple store and got a mac book pro
<almoxarife> the mac/win hour?
<topper4125> kgs1992, if you have a decent sized USB stick (8gig or better) you could install linux on a stick with a presistance partition on the USB, all work/changes/etc will happen on the stick only leaving the HardDrive safe
<brainard52> I'm still trying to figure out how to disable dmesg output to virtual consoles. It's bugging the crap out of me -.-
<dnewkirk> You could also run Ubuntu in a VM, using virtualbox
<kgs1992> Oh yes, that sounds good. Will look into it. thanks topper4125
<brainard52> VBox <3
<kgs1992> don't VMs cause problems?
<woo> hello
<topper4125> brainard52, try this link... looks promising for your question: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/108071-dmesg-output-all-ttys.html
<dnewkirk> Not really. You might run into Vbox-specific bugs from time to time, but Ubuntu works well with Vbox.
<brainard52> Thanks, I'll let you know.
<kgs1992> dnewkirk: I've noticed that USB devices misbehave. I need my phone to connect via adb ( Android debugging Bridge ) :/
<dnewkirk> kgs1992: That is true, usb unctionality can sufer at points. I haven't run ino issues in some time, but I don't have any idea regarind adb :(
<brainard52> topper4125: I'm getting "Permission Denied" I'm using sudo, too.
<kgs1992> Hmm. I have a 32 GB USB stick, which I don't mind losing if it comes to that, so I'll try getting Ubuntu to run on that. If that doesn't cut it, then I guess I'll have to use a VMor live with Win 8
<dnewkirk> When it comes down to it, Windows 8 is a little odd at first but it actually isn't bad once you get used to it.
<brainard52> Can't you just switch to a Win7-like GUI?
<topper4125> kgs1992, 32gb will be plenty big enough to hold you over till you get your system back up/replaced.
<topper4125> you'll loose a bit of preformance (USB speeds and what not, but its better than nothing)
<topper4125> brainard52, I'm not finding anyother solutions except the one link I sent you.. not sure what the deal is with the permission denied.. never encountered that
<kgs1992>  Drivers don't work well (read as don't work at all) for my device on win 8 :/ Also, I'm very comfortable with Ubuntu now. Switchin to Win is going to be difficult.
<kgs1992> topper4125: I can live with that :)
<brainard52> topper4125: Meh, I've got a thread on the ubuntu forums, hopefully I can get answers tomorrow. For now, I'll just use the terminal rather than a virtual console.
<topper4125> brainard52, k... hope you find the answer soon.
<juniour> hi
<brainard52> Thankies. I'll figure something out. There's another quick fix that I could do, but I'm not sure if I want to. It's more reverseable than the first option.
<topper4125> I'm in the same boat kgs1992 is in... my son in law brought his laptop over the other day with a problem (win7) and I was totally lost on how to fix what should have been a simple fix...
<brainard52> here's the other option I have. I'm wary about doing this only because it might have information I need if I screw up more. http://askubuntu.com/questions/97256/how-do-i-disable-messages-or-logging-from-printing-on-the-console-virtual-termin
<brainard52> Woah, I just realized logcat is Android's equivalent of dmesg.
<topper4125> -n, --console-level level
<topper4125>               Set the level at which logging of messages is done to  the  con‐
<topper4125>               sole.  The  level is a level number or abbreviation of the level
<topper4125>               name. For all supported levels see dmesg --help output.
<topper4125>               For example, -n 1 or -n  alert  prevents  all  messages,  except
<topper4125>               emergency  (panic) messages, from appearing on the console.  All
<FloodBot1> topper4125: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kgs1992> try not to laugh. I was hunting for the minimize button on the top left of the screen for about 2 minutes when I started Windows up :D
<smitty> brainard52: why do you want to use a virtual console vs a regular terminal?
<topper4125> you can set different levels of alertness... 1 to 8
<brainard52> Using a virtual console leaves tty7 clean and it allows me to focus on whatever I'm doing because there aren't all these other things going on.
<topper4125> wasn't expecting that paste job to flood... didn't see all the hard coded CR's in it :(
<sheerun> Do you recommend any layer on top of GNU build toolset to make it easier?
<brainard52> topper, I think you're supposed to use pastebinit. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<auronandace> brainard52: if you are staying in tty then consider using tmux
<brainard52> *googles tmux*
<smitty> brainard52: that's pretty hard core man
<brainard52> Well, I'm just learning VIM, and I don't want to be distracted :p
<smitty> brainard52: did you try fullscreen mode on a terminal?
<brainard52> I'm guessing that would make more keystrokes if I did decide I wanted to look at reference material. One sec, I'll try it out. BTW, tmux looks intriguing.
<brainard52> Yeah, FS on a terminal won't cut it :/
<smitty> brainard52: i think it's just F11 from a terminal
<auronandace> brainard52: tmux is a must-have on tty if you want to be able to use more than one terminal
<topper4125> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-2 (quantal), package size 216 kB, installed size 485 kB
<smitty> brainard52: you could use a full screen terminal with workspaces for an extra good time
<brainard52> Alrighty. Will dmesg output to tmux consoles?
<auronandace> brainard52: i don't see why not
<brainard52> You see, I'm having a problem where dmesg things are appearing in my tty1-6, so it's getting in the way of things like VIM.
<KidBeta> im being retarded and cant seem to find / and or install diffutils / binutils . i do sudo apt-get install diffutils and it says its already installed. i try to run it from the terminal and it says command not fond : /
<brainard52> KidBeta, install synaptic package manager, and find it from there.
<KidBeta> thanks
<brainard52> Yeah, It should help a bit.
<topper4125> I'll never understand why they stopped shipping synaptic with the ubuntu distro...
<mr_lou> I need help resolving a repository issue. Been experimenting with video-stabilizing recently, and therefor tried the suggestion here under "1. Install up-to-date FFmpeg": http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/214-ubuntu-stabilize-video-melt
<mr_lou> It didn't work, but it messed up my repository. Now I can't install ffmpeg nor kdenlive nor mplayer nor mencoder etc etc. I get error message like this: ffmpeg: Depends: libpostproc51 (< 4:0.5.9-99) but 6:0.7.13-0ubuntu0jon1~lucid1 is to be installed or libpostproc-extra-51 (< 4:0.5.9-99)
<KidBeta> both are installed according to the package manager :/
<mr_lou> Can anyone help me fix this? So far I've deleted the repository again, and tried typing sudo aptitude update, but that's obviously not enough.
<gartral> ok all.. this is odd.. I have here my laptop, which has ubuntu 12.04.1 32-bit on it, and I've changed out the RAM, so I put 12.10 64-bit onto a flashdrive.. when I opened the installer in 12.10 it's giving me the option to upgrade the existing system.. is it safe/wise/possible to jump architectures like that?
<brainard52> KidBeta, reinstall them?
<gartral> or have I founf some kind of bug?
<brainard52> It may be a bug. See if there's anything in the Ubuntu changelogs.
<brainard52> Wow, I'm not awake. Not changelogs... Bah, I'm going to stop talking.
<kgs1992> Question; If I plug in my laptop's HDD as a slave on my desk, will I be able to boot into the OS installed on that HDD?
<auronandace> gartral: no, you can't upgrade a 32bit install to 64bit
<rrajbe> Hi, im trying to understand the output of mount command. can anyone please explain this output?
<rrajbe> #linu
<rrajbe> libsqlfs_mount on /opt/var/kdb/db type fuse.libsqlfs_mount (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other)
<topper4125> gartral, http://askubuntu.com/questions/81824/how-can-i-switch-a-32-bit-installation-to-a-64-bit-one
<topper4125> kgs1992, should be able to if the BIOS on the desktop allows it.
<rrajbe> I can understand  that libsqlfs_mount is mounted on "/opt/var/kdb/db" and its  type is fuse.libsqlfs_mount
<rrajbe> And its Read write mount, but what does these below means?
<kgs1992> It won't affect the master HDD on the PC, right?
<rrajbe> nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other
<gartral> auronandace topper4125 i'm not asking if I can, i was more stating the Ubuntu Installer seems to think I can.
<topper4125> kgs1992, I don't think it will, it may appear as a mounted device...
<kgs1992> cool :) I will give it a try
<KidBeta> brainard52 still a no go :(
<topper4125> gartral... ahh.. .k gotcha. Unless you click "upgrade" and moments later (After it does some checking and noticed THEN that its a 32 bit system... then ya... its a bug
<adv__> Hi All
<adv__> dd if of -- iso to pendrive
<adv__> but its persistant
<adv__> can i unpersistant it??
<gartral> topper4125: and.. it *IS* possible to "archjump". it;s just very hard and pretty much require rebuilding the entire OS piece by piece.
<brainard52> KidBeta: Well, if the system says they're installed, they're installed. Do those things need permissions to run?
<KidBeta> i just tried sudo. and still not found :/
<topper4125> yup... but after a while, it gets to the difficulty level where most ask themselves "What's the point" and just re-install
<gartral> topper4125: can I pm ya?
<topper4125> sure
<brainard52> KidBeta: I mean group permissions.
<adv__> b4now
<stroodlepup> hey!
<topper4125> Kidbeta, to run diffutils, are you typing just "diff" in the terminal?
<hume> hi... I have moved a harddisk with ubuntu 12.04 to a new machine - and it does not recognize the network card (ethernet) - how can I make it do that without reinstalling the system?
<KidBeta> topper4125 well that works but binutils still doesnt
<KidBeta> thank you
<topper4125> says binutils is used by the following terminal commands: addr2line, ar, as, c++filt, elfedit, gold, gprof, ld, ld.bfd, ld.gold, nm, objcopy, objdump, ranlib, readelf, size, strings, strip
<KidBeta> because its a collection of tools and im retarded
<KidBeta> all good fellas
<KidBeta> thanks everyone
 * gartral can not fight curiosity any more.. 
<topper4125> kidbeta... k... hope it helped...
<KidBeta> it did :P
<auronandace> gartral: backup what you need first
<stroodlepup> is there a way to get a card reader to work on linux 3.2+
<gartral> auronandace: already did that!
<auronandace> gartral: good
<gartral> 0.0
<KidBeta> stroodlepup little more info required, is it built in, is it a usb card reader.
<Mechdave> stroodlepup, Depends on which brand you have
<stroodlepup> it's built in...
<gartral> auronandace: i.. er.. it.. holey crap.
<stroodlepup> it's from an hp 550 laptop
<KidBeta> from my quick googline apparntly the card reader is 'ok' under linux
<gartral> if this thing boots after this, i'm going to drink 6 beers just so I can understand HOW it worked
<topper4125> stroodlepup, try this link: http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/5319-sd-card-solved/page__st__20
<jackbrownhf> helo I'm having problems about installing Win 7 + Linux on a UEFI Laptop. Could anyone help me ?
<topper4125> do you know what processor the system has on it jackbrownhf?
<c2_4b> hello I have some problem to install mysql-server in Unbuntu 12.04.2 The new build is broken I found no solution to downgrade to my-sql 5.1 Is there any repo where I can find the version of 12.04.1 that actuallty works?
<jackbrownhf> topper4125: sure it's an i7 IvyBridge
<topper4125> jackbrownhf, k... thought maybe it was a new clover trail which doesn't support linux. what problem are you having during install?
<topper4125> c2_4b, are you wanting to downgrade 12.04.02 back to 12.04.01?
<c2_4b> topper4125  No I just find the package of my-sql server
<c2_4b> before the upgrade
<c2_4b> I need to install my website on localhost try other install but mysql config is actually blocking
<topper4125> c2_b4, k... good, back clawing to previous releases of Ubuntu is *really* not recommended... lemme see what I can find for the mysql issue.
<c2_4b> the bug is reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1075251 but no solution is provided
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1075251 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<c2_4b> ubottu exact
<c2_4b> so I would like if possible to reinstall from source the package for ubuntu 12.04.1 is it possible or I'm lost?
<topper4125> hmm dunno if this will help, but here's a link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31879/make-apt-get-install-an-older-version
<topper4125> and another: http://senseq-techtips.blogspot.com/2009/03/mysql-51-downgrade-to-mysql-50-on.html
<c2_4b> thank you topper do u know how to force removing this package
<topper4125> sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<topper4125> that will delete EVERYTHING associated with it.. in theory...
<c2_4b> yeap
<topper4125> more powerful than remove
<c2_4b> thanks
<c2_4b> no pacjkage available for mysql-server 5.1
<topper4125> grrrr... k
<topper4125> looking...
<c2_4b> yeap it's been 5 days I'm running around this f** pb
<c2_4b> thanks a lot topper
<c2_4b> maybe a place where to find and older version of mysql-server?
<c2_4b> because I tried also to install posgresql but always that message
<c2_4b> However the following packages replace it: mysql-server-core-5.5 mysql-server-5.5
<topper4125> try this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/164654/how-to-install-mysql-5-1-on-12-04
<topper4125> if that one doesn't get the job done, then I'm out of ideas :(
<patr|ck> hello
<patr|ck> how can i remove the encryption from the home directories?
<c2_4b> thank you very much I will try that or back to windows in a virtual machine to get my job done
<topper4125> c2_b4, k... good luck, and I hope it works.
<c2_4b> that's not working
<c2_4b> but thank you very much
<c2_4b> :)
<c2_4b> thanks a lot for helping
<topper4125> patr|ck: try this: http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
 * patr|ck looks
<topper4125> c2_4b, np... wish I could be of more help, must be getting later than I think it is here... lol
<patr|ck> topper4125, thanks
<topper4125> np patr|ck
<Guest21975> hi guys
<c2_4b> topper4125: no problem I will be there Actually the hack you gave me is running
<c2_4b> waiting to see if it works
<topper4125> Nice... glad to hear that!
<c2_4b> If I uderstood it is creating a VM inside
<c2_4b> so take a long
<topper4125> ah.. gotcha
<hume> hi... anyone has an idea on how I make the system discover a new ethernetcard that is NOT automatically configured?
<kgs1992> Hello all :)
<hume> it is found by live-CD-distro, so should not be a problem really..but it is not discovered nor configured
<topper4125> wb kgs!
<kgs1992> it worked!
<topper4125> nice
<kgs1992> took me a while to get the IP settings for internet :/
<kgs1992> no wifi on this PC
<blaualex> !list
<ubottu> blaualex: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<topper4125> hume, try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986980
<kgs1992> I need grub to also list Win 8 which is now on the secondary HDD, how can I do that?
<c2_4b> hi topper: that's not working
<c2_4b> because we face the same problem
<c2_4b> has I copied my distro
<topper4125> kgs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1922704
<c2_4b> in a specific box
<c2_4b> same probleme it doesn't find the good package
<c2_4b> thaks a lot anyway
<c2_4b> thanks
<topper4125> hmmm grr...k.. wish I could help,but i'm at a complete loss
<c2_4b> no problem
<miozoim> is there a way to import passwords, bookmarks from W7 's chrome to kubuntu chromium ?
<pr0ton> okay stupid question
<pr0ton> but what laptop can i get where i can opt for not having windows?
<pr0ton> also any recommendations for a laptop?
<michael_p> hello
<MonkeyDust> pr0ton  we have a local pc-store, where they sell os-less pc's, look for something similar where you live
<tasse> hi, is it possible to somehow use an if/else in alias? like "if [ -d /bla ] then alias x = this else alias x = that" ?
<MonkeyDust> tasse  better ask in #bash
<tasse> ok thanks!
<tasse> bye
<dobblego> where does gdm keep its sessions?
<michael_p> dose everyone run kde or gnome
<MonkeyDust> michael_p  there's also lxde, xfce and others
<dobblego> found it, /usr/share/xsessions
<MonkeyDust> michael_p  look here http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<michael_p> i suppose you use all of them
<dmitrij> hello people! I need to help
<dmitrij> I'm have notebook HP Pavilion g6 2235. Don't work wifi adapter(
<patr|ck> the 12.04 installer is stubborn on creating an encrypted partition, because swap is not encrypted
<patr|ck> what can i do about this?
<zeropulse> The irc looks dead.
<patr|ck> yeah
 * patr|ck shakes it
<zeropulse> Anyone know if Xterm is worth installing just for the ability of having images well using w3m?
<WitOu> i have a laptop connected to a 32 inch phillips screen. works fine with the open drivers, though i had a screen recommending the proprietary drivers. i installed them now the second screen (32 inch) is not working. i've tried all of the settings in displays
<HTC-DZ> guys and gals, i have something simple to ask
<zeropulse> ?
<jackbrownhf> I need help with UEFI and DUAL BOOT INSTALLATION THANKS
<bekks> !ask | HTC-DZ
<ubottu> HTC-DZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pr0ton> MonkeyDust, i'm looking to get a laptop
<pr0ton> not a desktop
<HTC-DZ> i have 12.04 LTS on CD and 12.10 on dvd. when starting both up via live CD i have to use the nomoeset option. this is what gets me, 12.04 LTS works nice and fast, smooth. no hassles but 12.10 crawls like a game that doesnt have enough system resources. laggy. does this mean 12.10 wont work on my pc but 12.04LTS will? apologies Ubottu, im new to this type of thing.
<dr_willis> what video card HTC-DZ ?
<HTC-DZ> its the onboard nvidia 6150
<zeropulse> Interesting
<HTC-DZ> willis, im using nomodeset because the graphics card is giving me problems. it hangs with a black screen. iv read some forums where other people had ussues with the graphics card and were advised to use the nomodeset option which is what worked for me too
<koinandable> hello ... on 12.04 i have problems playing and ripping original audio cd's. some tracks (beginning of cd) are played/ripped with distorted sound. i tried with different programs (rhythmbox/sound juicer 4 rip / rhythmbox+xmms2 4 play) and on 2 different computers, the cd's are new original audio cd's that play fine on hw cd player. what can i try? is this a known issue with 12.04?
<Jordan_U> HTC-DZ: With nomodeset you're probably not getting hardware accelerated 3D. Ubuntu 12.04 has a 2D fallback for Unity, Ubuntu 12.10 uses Unity 3D, but if you don't have GPU acceleration does 3D rendering with the CPU, which is incredibly slow. If you switch to XFCE or any other non-3D Desktop (or get proper 3D drivers) everything should be snappy again.
<HTC-DZ> if it helps, 12.04 lts is on CD-R and 12.10 is on DVD-RW. do you think that could affect live cd performance?
<Jordan_U> koinandable: Distorted in what way? Can you upload a small example somewhere?
<Jordan_U> HTC-DZ: No. It's almost certainly as I explained it.
<HTC-DZ> jordan what you saying is i should download the drivers from here http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.36-driver.html and 12.10 should work fine?
<AceBlade2581> anywhere i can see a graph of processor usage?
<koinandable> Jordan_U, distorted like overdriven, will try to find a site where i can upload audio
<AceBlade2581> *on my system
<AceBlade2581> never mind
<Jordan_U> HTC-DZ: No. If you want to install Nvidia drivers you should use the Additional Drivers tool, installing directly from Nvidia will cause problems.
<HTC-DZ> oh ok jordan. can i test it out on a live cd first to see if it will work fine before installing to HDD or will that not be possible coz il have to restart the machine after the drivers are installed?
<Jordan_U> !tab | HTC-DZ
<ubottu> HTC-DZ: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jordan_U> HTC-DZ: It's not possible because it requires a restart. (That's not technically true, it's possible but difficult and I don't have the time to walk you through it).
<HTC-DZ> oh ok no problem jordan, thanks though. think il use an old 40gig to test it out. if i can get that up and running fine il redo it on my 500GB one. :)
<AceBlade2581> Jordan_U: Thanks, I didn't know that
<AceBlade2581> that's actually really neat
<koinandable> ok done, uploaded a sample to http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jFCPg0haQb
<The_BROS> how can I add envelope indicator back if I have removed it?
<Jordan_U> AceBlade2581: You're welcome :)
<AceBlade2581> koinandable: that sounds... like a bad rip...
<koinandable> yes, funy thing is that later tracks are ok (although with a very llow bitrate)
<AceBlade2581> koinandable: what are you ripping them as?
<HTC-DZ> thanks for all the help guys :) P.S - im a noob to linux and irc. chatrooms were never my thing. :) thanks for having the patience to put up with me :)
<koinandable> doesnt matter, issue is with playing the cd and with ripping it, first tried flac, then mp3
<AceBlade258> koinandable: so even playing them sounds like that
<koinandable> yes
<Jordan_U> koinandable: Might not help, but try ripping to mp3 and running "mp3gain /path/to/file.mp3" then try playing the mp3 again.
<cypher> Hi. Does anyone know anything about a virus taking over Tor?
<ikonia> try ##security
<Jordan_U> koinandable: Interestingly, while it sounds somewhat like clipping, looking at the waveform in Audacity it doesn't look like clipping.
<koinandable> Jordan_U, ty, but i'm sure this wont do anything. this occurs with other cd's as well but only with the first 1-5 tracks, later tracks are/play ok
<AceBlade258> koinandable: Is that with all cd's?
<AceBlade258> do you have another OS to test with, it may be a hardware problem
<koinandable> AceBlade258, no, only some, it's even  different for cd's from one set (like double cd for instance)
<koinandable> i have only 2x 12.04, deleted windows... which i regret now :( .. but it is the same on2 computers
<AceBlade258> koinandable: do you know if those CD's are 16/44.1kHz
<Jordan_U> koinandable: This person seems to have a similar problem, and fixed it with a firmware update: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828139
<AceBlade258> or 16/48kHz
<AceBlade258> I'm with Jordan_U, firmware update can't hurt
<InspectorCluseau> rfl735
<koinandable> ok, ty guys, will try to find an update, copy protection came to my mind as well ... ty
<AceBlade258> koinandable: Wish I'd thought of that, lol
<CzV> hello need help convert apache rewrite to nginx http://pastebin.com/4Y3erTiM
<koinandable> AceBlade258, would be strange anyway bc i always managed to copy cd's with linux regardless of any protection
<koinandable> ok i'm out .. ty :)
<AceBlade258> good luck
<Jordan_U> koinandable: Wait.
<koinandable> ok
 * AceBlade258 AFK
<Jordan_U> koinandable: I just found out about a command called "cdparanoia" which might help.
<gordonjcp> when I plug in my camera and open the directory in nautilus for its card, I get a big bar saying "The medium contains digital photos" at the top - how can I get rid of that?
<koinandable> :) while chatting i installed it to try later, that was the program i always used in the past, just thought, that all cd ripping in linux uses it as basis ... but will try it on command line where options can be tuned better
<visof> hello
<Jordan_U> koinandable: If nothing else, it might tell you what's wrong.
<visof> what is default firewall shipped with ubuntu, and how can i open specific port like 1234 ?
<Jordan_U> koinandable: And I'm curious how this goes, so if you don't mind please keep me informed if cdparanoia works, or if you ever figure out more.
<koinandable> Jordan_U ... yes, true ... afk now, thx for your help again
<Jordan_U> koinandable: You're welcome.
<koinandable> will keep you informed ... if you stay, we'll see :)
<Jordan_U> Thanks :)
<the_file> does any1 here have hdmi working?
<tester> hi all
<tester> hi all :|
<Katbuntu> Hi
<MonkeyDust> tester  it works, you're in
<tester> :)
<michael_p> hi
<tester> now i joined again by M4st3r4N0nY Nick name . :)
<M4st3r4N0nY> back :D
<M4st3r4N0nY> you are talking about what ? in this irc :-?
 * FauxFaux directs M4st3r4N0nY to the topic.
<M4st3r4N0nY> @ faux , ??
<vitimiti> o/
<Jordan_U> koinandable: It looks like cdrtools uses libparanoia, and most tools used to use cdrtools until the licensing problems came to light: http://lwn.net/Articles/195167/
<Jordan_U> koinandable: libparanoia itself doesn't have any licensing problems though.
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: oh man, Jörg Schilling
<gordonjcp> fruitcake
<Virunga> Hi, is it right using the tar -a option to auto-detect the extension of an archive to extract?
<Virunga> It works but the man says it's good only for compress
<Virunga> tar -ca arch.gz
<Virunga> tar -ca arch.bz2
<Virunga> sorry
<Virunga> tar -xa arch.gz
<FauxFaux> Virunga: For uncompressing, it automatically detects with no arguments.
<Jordan_U> koinandable: Also, libparanoia doesn't have features that some people would like, among other things it can't extract metadata from CDs and it doesn't "make use of the maximum speed available from a CDROM drive." ( http://www.xiph.org/paranoia/faq.html#gimme ) which both make it less appealing as a default ripping library / utility. As you can see from that FAQ though, it is very focused on working around defects in hardware to ...
<Virunga> oh :D
<Jordan_U> ... get a perfect rip.
<Virunga> FauxFaux: i didn't know it :D
<Virunga> FauxFaux: thank you!
<Luckiboy> Hello, I've got a question. Can yelp show the online documentation (help.ubuntu.com) instead of the local docs (so I can remove the local docs; 30mb)?
<patr|ck> does Ubuntu from 12.04 on use lightdm by default?
<MonkeyDust> patr|ck  yes
<netnux> prometeus
<jackbrownhf> I need help with UEFI and DUAL BOOT INSTALLATION THANKS
<patr|ck> jackbrownhf, whats the problem exactly?
<RJ45> why does RubyRipper always screw up CDDB tags with an '-' in?
<MonkeyDust> jackbrownhf  start here http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/10/11/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-pc-with-uefi-hardware/
<RJ45> also why will it only let me put '1' or '2' as CD number instead of '01' or '02'?
<jackbrownhf> MonkeyDust: taking a look
<arnsa> How can I make my keyboard layout visible on a GNOME-shell? It has a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1045914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1045914 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Quantal) "Keyboard layout doesn't show in GNOME Shell session" [Medium,Triaged]
<Trixboxer> Hi, I have Ubuntu 12.04 VM as DomU on xen and the VM shows 224MB less memory than the allocated
<RJ45> why does RubyRipper always screw up CDDB tags with an '-' in?
<RJ45> is there a fix?
<Trixboxer> If I give it 8GB RAM it shows onle 7968 MB
<Trixboxer> Im unable to trace why, any help ?
<Trixboxer> thanks
<RJ45> Trixboxer: some of the RAM is reserved by the Motherboard for certain stuff, like Graphics 'n' stuff :)
<RJ45> Trixboxer: as far as computers go, it's natural.
<Trixboxer> RJ45: I read that on forum but that happen on physical server, my Ubuntu VM is not presented with any graphics memory
<marcelo> hola
<RJ45> Trixboxer: did you get that figure from Ubuntu System Monitor?
<RJ45> Trixboxer: just don't worry about it bro.
<Trixboxer> RJ45: Its server
<RJ45> Trixboxer: my main computer has 4GB RAM, but shows up as 3.3GB.
<RJ45> Trixboxer: count urself lucky.
<RJ45> I lost over half a gig!
<Trixboxer> RJ45: are you on x86_64 ?
<RJ45> yes
<Trixboxer> Im lucky :P
<RJ45> heheh
<RJ45> :)
<Trixboxer> 216.55 Mb consumed by rsyslogd -c5
<RJ45> oddly, my CPU is 3.06Ghz, it even says so in BIOS, but in Ubuntu System Monitor is says 3.07Ghz   O.o
<Trixboxer> :)
<RJ45> so random!
<RJ45> I lost opver half a gig of RAM, but gained around 100Mhz of CPU apparently :-/
<RJ45> over*
<RJ45> no over-clocking.
<Reaver> rj45 This command adds up the memory percentage usage for all running processes:  ps aux | awk '{sum +=$4}; END {print sum}'
<arnsa> How can I make my keyboard layout visible on a GNOME-shell? It has a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1045914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1045914 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Quantal) "Keyboard layout doesn't show in GNOME Shell session" [Medium,Triaged]
<RJ45> 10Mhz CPU*
<netnux> TYPE WEB
<RJ45> why does RubyRipper always screw up CDDB tags with an '-' in?
<Reaver> btw some of the newer ati cards are giving ppl greif over the memory loss issue
<MonkeyDust> RJ45  because the developper liked it that way, i guess
<RJ45> no answer?
<RJ45> how do I fix this?
<RJ45> I keep having to change loadsa files in EasyTag
<RJ45> it sucks
<Reaver> use a different program RJ45
<cjae> how do I change the boot splash to just the kernel messages (text)? I changed  "quiet splash"  to "splash"  and run sudo update-grub but splash is still there
<arnsa> How can I make my keyboard layout visible on a GNOME-shell? It has a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1045914
<MonkeyDust> RJ45  ask in #bash how to write a script to remove the dashes, or find a config file where you can specify it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1045914 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Quantal) "Keyboard layout doesn't show in GNOME Shell session" [Medium,Triaged]
<Funkt> Hi all I am trying to upgrade my wubi installation from 11.04 to 11.10 but it wont upgrade anyone have any ideas?
<RJ45> Reaver: no way!, RubyRipper is the only one I've found that doesn't spew out erroneous FLACs!
<Reaver> lol ok
<Reaver> then take Monkey dust advice do a script
<MonkeyDust> RJ45  try asunder
<RJ45> MonkeyDust: no, I mean any track name from CDDB that contains a '-', it just cuts off half the tag and re-arranges stuff!
<MonkeyDust> RJ45  or the command jack -Q -R, i a termnal
<xjkx> I'm buying a sound blaster card. Afraid it might not work, I will ask the seller to let me test it. I'll run ubuntu and test the audio. If it plays a sound, I'll assume it worked. But, will ubuntu detect and configure it automatically ? Or I have to change something on my own before playing the sound ?
<LucidLuna> @funkt have you tried opening the command line and typing do-release-upgrade ?
<Funkt> errrr no
<RJ45> MonkeyDust: that's the one that kept spewing out erroneous FLACs!
<Funkt> whats
<Funkt> the command?
<LucidLuna> do-release-upgrade
<Funkt> what type that into the terminal?
<LucidLuna> yes
<MonkeyDust> RJ45  asunder 'spews out' .ogg files here, you can specify it
<RJ45> plus RubyRupper reads CDs precisely
<LucidLuna> you will need to sudo it
<Funkt> oh whoops already going is that bad?
<MonkeyDust> RJ45  then try the terminal command
<RJ45> MonkeyDust: seriously?, is English not ur native language?, I can specify format, when I specify FLAC, is keeps making faulty FLACs!
<Funkt> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Funkt> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<Funkt> caused by held packages.
<RJ45> MonkeyDust: I need CDDB, plus terminal would take forever!
<pranavk> What is System V runlevel compatibility ?
<Funkt> thats what i seem to get?
<Funkt> This can be caused by:
<Funkt> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<Funkt> * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<Funkt> * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Funkt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Funkt> ok sorry
<MonkeyDust> RJ45  terminal is the fastest way
<RJ45> MonkeyDust: RubyRiper is nice GUI and is automated.
<RJ45> also error checking.
<MonkeyDust> RJ45  try jack -Q -R maybe you like it
<RJ45> MonkeyDust: NO DAMN COMMAND LINES!
<aaa801> Is there a way to install ubuntu to a udf filesystem?
<MonkeyDust> RJ45  sounds like you don't want to be helped or try something new, then
<Reaver> NO DAMN COMMAND LINES...?> ??????
<Stars> hi folks i need help...what is the cmd to log back in GUI?
<LucidLuna> ctrl + alt + f7
<Stars> thanks
<xjkx> I'm buying a sound blaster card. Afraid it might not work, I will ask the seller to let me test it. I'll run ubuntu and test the audio. If it plays a sound, I'll assume it worked. But, will ubuntu detect and configure it automatically ? Or I have to change something on my own before playing the sound ?
<koinandable> Jordan_U, are u there?
<Jordan_U> koinandable: Yes.
<Reaver> stars maybe ur talking about startx ?
<koinandable> with cdparanoia i get fine wav files, messy solution bc there is no title info and i have to convert them now, but: it works
<LyzardKing> unity reduces my battery life, would the backports repository help? (to recieve unity updates)
<Reaver> crtl+alt+alt7 gives u the default terminal not a gui unless its already runnning
<Jordan_U> koinandable: But not for long.
<koinandable> Jordan_U, what do u mean by that?
<Stars> Reaver, right now iam at dos prompt login i just need to log back to GUI screen
<Jordan_U> koinandable: I'm going to sleep soon :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<koinandable> i have to go too ... then gn8 :)
<grek1> hi
<grek1> im lookink tomboy inset image addin
<grek1> link on the site is broken but there is source https://github.com/mattguo/tomboy-image
<grek1> anyone know how to make from it ddl file ?
<bianchi> bianchi massimiliano
<grek1> here is info abount plugin https://github.com/mattguo/tomboy-image
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LyzardKing> unity reduces my battery life, would the backports repository help? (to recieve unity updates)
<LyzardKing> do the unity updates in backports help improve battery life
<LyzardKing> ?
<jpds> LyzardKing: Erm, why would there be unity updates in backports?
<jpds> LyzardKing: ie, I really really doubt there are any there.
<LyzardKing> jpds: yes in fact there are none, and it actually makes sense.
<ubuntu> hello
<LyzardKing> jpds: I just nedd to figure out why unity reduces my battery
<LyzardKing> with graphic drivers and all up to date it's just not as good as gnome or even other distros
<jpds> LyzardKing: Probably because it's more graphic intensive.
<LyzardKing> isn't there a way to reduce power consumption?
<shevy> anyone knows how to apt-get the programming language R ?
<jpds> shevy: r-base ?
<dcherniv_> LyzardKing, sure. run powertop and see whats sucking all the juic
<LyzardKing> shevy: it should be r-base and r-base-dev
<shevy> oh yes that worked, thanks a lot!
<Varazir> gash I hate that grub keeps getting installed on my PXE booted HTPC
<K350> I'm trying to load snd-usb-audio to get my external usb sound card working. I got the following error. What does it means and what can I do? - http://pastebin.com/w4H0h780
<Deas> is the cake a lie?
<K350> Deas: yes
<Deas> K350: if so, is the pie also a lie?
<K350> Deas: only when the cake is a pie
<Deas> K350: intressting.
<MonkeyDust> piece of cake
<K350> lol
<Confucius> Hey guys! Do you know how to extend a partition with free space?
<MonkeyDust> Confucius  add free space to an existing partition? if yes, backup first, then use gparted on the live cd
<usr13> Confucius smart guy.
<Confucius> MonkeyDust I have tried it,but gparted just can reduce the existing space of this partition, not add
<LucidLuna> @confucius gparted should be able to add space too;
<LucidLuna> @confucius if there is a partition next to your ubuntu partition, you will have to move that to the right
<MonkeyDust> Confucius  backup, then delete the partition and and add the free space - rather drastic, i admit
<LucidLuna> @confucius before extending your ubuntu partition
<Tashtego> which printers are best supported in ubuntu?
<Tashtego> canon?...
<usr13> Confucius: gparted will shrink a partition and then use the free space to expand another, (if they are next to each other, if not, one will need to be moved.)
<MonkeyDust> !cups > Tashtego start here
<ubottu> Tashtego, please see my private message
<Deas> Tashtego: plug it in and try, i'd say a lot of them are supported- but "best" no idea
<usr13> Confucius: In other words, you have to leave free space *next to* the partition you want to enlarge.
<bekks> Tashtego: Erm, no. I'd say, for linux in general, HP laserprinters as well as a large number of other printers, too.
<Tashtego> i will never buy a hp ever again in my life!
<bekks> I'd never buy anything else, regarding printers. :) Thats a personal decision for everyone.
<Tashtego> hp f380 -> 400 megs for a simple driver. tested with 2 devices on 3 computers. it ran NOWHERE!
<Tashtego> 2 printers, 3 different computers, windows and linux.... but nevermind
<Tashtego> not the point in this channel. thx for the help
<yeats> Tashtego: printers are a nightmare whatever the OS
<MonkeyDust> idd
<usr13> One must have patience when dealing with printers.  No doubt about it. It is not HPs fault, it's not the printer's fault, it's the industries fault.
<testar> How would i dl a C libary linux/gpio through terminal?
<AceBlade258> yeats: except windows... honestly
<Confucius> @usr13 the free space already next to the extending partition,why I couldn't add it
<usr13> Confucius: What kind of error did it give you?  Or... what was the problem?
<usr13> Confucius: I know that it works.  I've done it numerous times.
<usr13> Confucius: Do you have the drive booted up now?  Or do you have it plugged in?
<yeats> AceBlade258: after you've done printer sharing on a network that mixes OSs, you'll probably agree that windows is just as much of a pain, but this is off topic
<usr13> Confucius: If so, show me; sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Confucius> @mokeydust such a drasic way I think. in fact,i don't have much space to backup
<MonkeyDust> Confucius  tip: use TAB for nick completion
<usr13> Confucius: May be that you just didn't understand how to operate gparted's interface.
<usr13> Confucius: Try again and look closely at the options.
<bogor> testar: Doesnt ' apt-get download <pkg> ' help you ?
<bogor> testar: if you are looking for source  then 'apt-get source <pkg>' ??
<usr13> Confucius: What live CD are you using? See:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<usr13> Confucius: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/  #Click Help tab for more info.
<Confucius> @usr13 i use the ubuntu-liveCD,it have installed gparted
<usr13> Confucius: That's ok.  Above links are *FYI*
<Confucius> @usr13 OK,i will read it and try again
<usr13> Confucius: But I keep the gparted LiveCD in my breafcase as well.
<usr13> Confucius: You'll do better next time.  I'm sure of it.
<usr13> Confucius: There is also the possibility that the drive is defective.
<Confucius> @usr13 Thanks!
<usr13> NP
<usr13> Confucius: Back up your data.
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> can someone please tell me how i can install a .bin file in ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> i tried ./file.bin it dosn't work
<Wiz_KeeD> autocomplete doesn't work either
<Wiz_KeeD> when pressing tab
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: What is your end goal?  What is the name of the bin file?
<Wiz_KeeD> it says command not found
<yeats> Wiz_KeeD: can you give us some context?
<dcherniv_> Wiz_KeeD, chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<dr_willis> Mondern Days Words of Wisdom:  'Confusius says Data worth Keeping is Data Worth Backing Up'  ;P
<Wiz_KeeD> AdobeAIRInstaller
<yeats> Wiz_KeeD: 64-bit ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD:  you made it executable?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes sir 64 :(
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: As dcherniv_ points out, it must have the executible bit
<Wiz_KeeD> uhm i did not dr_willis, how do i do that?
<dr_willis> chmod +x foo.bin
<Wiz_KeeD> just want to install the latest adobeair thingy
<dr_willis> last i tried to install adobe air.. it failed badly.. ;)
<dr_willis> I think they have stopped support for it for linux
<Confucius> @usr13 ok,i got it
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: You don't want to use the package manager?
<usr13> Confucius: Good...
<dr_willis> One of my Humble Bundle/Somthing Pack Games - used Adobe AIr for the linux port.. but the windows version worked fine in wine. ;)
<yeats> Wiz_KeeD: it may be that you need to install i386 libraries for it to work (but if there's a package, use that)
<Wiz_KeeD> no it's not that usr13 it's that i'm trying to install a time tracker from elance.com and they say that you should manualy go to the page and install that
<dr_willis> adobe air on ubuntu --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2027510
<arabi> i have an error with my rails server pls help http://pastebin.com/UhcxKD84
<dr_willis> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2024914&highlight=adobe+air     it appears theres a lotof issues with Adobe Air.
<yeats> arabi: you would get better help in #ruby
<arabi> lemme check .. i think problem is with ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> /tmp/air.OfjHtq/setup: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: I do not see anything about a time tracker at elance.com
<Wiz_KeeD> damn it :(
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: What is your end goal.  What exactly are you trying to install?
<Wiz_KeeD> this could be useful http://jeffhendricks.net/?p=68
<Wiz_KeeD> usr13, the time tracker from elance
<Wiz_KeeD> http://help.elance.com/entries/34645-what-is-elance-tracker#install
<Wiz_KeeD> http://help.elance.com/entries/210905-tracker-installation-for-64-bit-linux-users
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Did you see what dr_willis sent you?  2 links....
<Wiz_KeeD> i am checking out those and i ended up with the luink i pasted  you
<jValentin> is firefox known to run sluggishly on ubuntu in a vmware player?
<alegen> hello. can anyone please tell me what is the difference between a normal and a -dev library?
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: O
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> 0 what?
<dr_willis> alegen:  the -dev packages are used when you want to compile stuff
<MonkeyDust> alegen  -dev is developer, or development, no?
<chreekat> On 12.04, notify-send's -t option seems to be ignored.  Is there some way around this?
<alegen> MonkeyDust: yes but what do they contain extra? or what is the basic difference?
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Looks like maybe you are on the right track, ( http://jeffhendricks.net/?p=68 )
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah i'm following that
<Wiz_KeeD> hope i got the newest libraries though
<dr_willis> alegen:  differnt lib  and .so and .a files - for example --> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-main-amd64/lib32ncurses5-dev_5.9-4_amd64.deb.html
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Usually, you can just link the older one to name of new one.
<Wiz_KeeD> ah
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: I see it is showing one example.
<MonkeyDust> alegen  or type apt-cache show some_package-dev
<mirak> hi
<Wiz_KeeD> those are a HELL a lot of libraries
<mirak> is vdpau working well with unity 3d on nvidia card ?
<dr_willis> mirak:  seems to work well with my nvidia card.
<somsip> chreekat: why do you say that - it's fine here on 12.04
<dr_willis> NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 530]
<alegen> dr_willis: thanks i think i get it now
<alegen> MonkeyDust: thank you as well :)
<chreekat> somsip: Hmm. I try "notify-send --expire-time=20 foo bar" and the notice stays up 10 seconds
<mirak> dr_willis, do you have motion tearing ?
<mirak> dr_willis, correct vsync, low cpu usage ?
<dr_willis> mirak:  havent really noticed any issues.
<mirak> ok
<dr_willis> theres often compiz or other settings to fix many issues.
<mirak> dr_willis, i will give it a shot maybe
<somsip> chreekat: notify-sent -t 1000 test; notify-send -t 5000 test work as expected here. Perhaps there is a default and 20 milliseconds triggers it
<dr_willis> all i do is watch anime. ;) so your mileage may vary
<mirak> dr_willis, fullhd anime ?
<dr_willis> mirak:  whatever i happen to have.
<bazhang> -t, --expire-time=TIME  Specifies  the  timeout  in  milliseconds at which to expire the notification. chreekat
<dr_willis> Ive rarely seen Full HD anime. ;)
<bazhang> chreekat, seems you thought that was seconds
<dr_willis> at least not where i get it from ;)
<chreekat> bazhang: OH no, I fully expected -t 20 to disappear immediately
<chreekat> but no matter what I put there, the notice is always 10 seconds long
<Wiz_KeeD> guys it actually worked
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks a lot dr_willis and usr13
<Wiz_KeeD> it popped up when running the bin i was rather shocked
<Wiz_KeeD> much apreciated :D
<chreekat> Hm that is worrying.  Now I have to wonder if i've somehow misconfigured something, somewhere
<chreekat> I wouldn't have the faintest idea where to look
<Wiz_KeeD> but i still got a problem installing the timetracker
 * chreekat safe-upgrades just to be sure
<Wiz_KeeD> says it has a unmet dependecy with adobe air <=1.2.6
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i check the current version?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  apt-cache policy
<Wiz_KeeD> then what?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  what is "it"?
<tinyhand> For some reason when I open a new terminal it doesnt automatically source my bashrc file. I have to type in bash or . .bashrc for my aliases to work. Is there a preference I can set to make this work?
<cloudman> any idea when the Cyborg Rat gaming mouse series will be supported?
<escott> cloudman, when someone writes a driver for it. best bet is to buy one and a case of beer for someone who can
<cloudman> escott, is that all it is then?
<animal> It sucks, but that's really how it works.
<cloudman> all I want is basic click function
<cloudman> it skips, darn thing
<escott> cloudman, its strange that you mouse doesnt support HID, but if it doesn't then someone has to write a specialized driver
<cloudman> will check some settings
<animal> Wait, it skips?
<animal> As in, it works to some extend?
<cloudman> animal, yeah sometimes its ok, but on full windows
<cloudman> then it stops at times etc etc
<cloudman> pain in the butt
<chreekat> If my notify-send does not work the same as others' notify-send, I must assume that somewhere down the line (in libnotify?) some configuration option is overriding the duration option
<animal> I don't understand.
<chreekat> Any pointers on getting to the bottom of that?
<cloudman> animal, I dont either, sometimes it works and sometimes not
<animal> Did it ever work (even partially) in ubuntu?
<cloudman> yes
<cloudman> using another at the moment
 * Evil_Eric makes coffee for everyone 
<escott> cloudman, usually with these specialized gaming products the core protocol works (clicking and moving) but some added features dont (the heads up LED, the programmable buttons, the time reversal switch, etc)
<chreekat> Evil_Eric: thx :)
<Evil_Eric> np
<animal> However escott, that doesn't seem to be the case here.
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92546/problem-with-cyborg-r-a-t-3-gaming-mouse   cloudman
<animal> He said it sometimes do work, but all he desires is stable point/click-fucntionality
<cloudman> it will close this chat because its maxed size, but if I resize it, no chance
<bazhang> also for the 5 and 7 cloudman
<cloudman> thanks
<arabi> how to login with a registered nick name
<arabi> pls help
<hcdaume3> hey all -- stupid question.... in gnome-shell certain commands (eg., switching workspaces by key combo) leave me with a crosshair-like mouse cursor rather than an arrow, and i have to click in order to get focus back to whatever i'm doing.  anyone know how to fix this?  it's super annoying...
<jValentin> is firefox known to run sluggishly on ubuntu in a vmware player?
<escott> !register | arabi
<ubottu> arabi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> jValentin, how much memory alloted to it
<jValentin> 2GB
<bazhang> arabi, /join #freenode for help
<jValentin> bazhang: 2GB ram, 60GB hard disk space
<bazhang> jValentin, how many tabs,etc is typical for it to get sluggish. what addons do you have for it
<animal> Have you used the VM long? And are you sure all your hardware/drivers register properly?
<animal> Firefox can run sluggishly even if the puter skips a propper gpu
<jValentin> originally, the whole thing would come to a crawl after leaving it idle for hours, when I exited firefox, I found it was quicker to respond, almost instant
<bazhang> animal, a VM does not use those same system drivers
<jValentin> bazhang: about 15 tabs, using the verticle tab manager addon
<bazhang> jValentin, whats the host, whats the guest
<cloudman> other mouse not working now, because I breifly used the Rat, geez
<animal> Bazhang, that depends on what you mean.
<jValentin> bazhang: it's called TreeStyle Tab, also the TabGroups manager
<bazhang> animal, video drivers. and so forth
<jValentin> host is Windows, guest is Ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> cloudman, then check the link I gave you and find the fixes there
<jValentin> I've used VirtualBox successfully in the past, but wanted to try vmware because I'd heard it was more stable
<bonez2046> when I run 'apt-get update/upgrade' I generate lots of errors, a la >> Setting up samba4 (4.0.0~alpha18.dfsg1-4ubuntu2) ...
<bonez2046> Unknown parameter encountered: "map to guest"
<bazhang> jValentin, I'd find the plugins to be the culprit. try removing some, and see which has the greatest effect. some are not well written at all
<bonez2046> Ignoring unknown parameter "map to guest"
<bonez2046> how can I clean up apt-get and the various files it interacts with to eliminate these errors?
<jValentin> bazhang: I think you're right, was just wondering if Ubuntu had known issues or special reqs for running in vmware player
<jValentin> I wanted a portable development environment, thus the vmplayer solution
<bazhang> jValentin, not really. vbox has been the vm of choice for a while though. vmware has gone down a great deal in quality of the last several years
<safinaskar> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> s/of/over/
<chreekat> Oh ho, look what I found regarding my notify-send problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110969/notify-send-ignores-timeout
<jValentin> hmm, that sucks, well, on Mac, vbox is slow, thus my switch
<bazhang> jValentin, well then disabling addons one by one seems the best way to get it back up to snuff
<sevenforall> Greetings
<chreekat> Hm, maybe that's old news though
<sevenforall> Is there a way to change the colour of the Unity sidebar? It picked a yellow-ish colour based on my background, but that doesn't really work too well.
<chreekat> must actually read it
<jValentin> bazhang: I will do that, thanks. On the question of virtual machines, I definitely need to know which is the more stable
<bonez2046> when I run 'apt-get update/upgrade' I generate lots of errors, a la >> Setting up samba4 (4.0.0~alpha18.dfsg1-4ubuntu2) ...Unknown parameter encountered: "map to guest" ?? how can I resolve these?
<jValentin> the one great thing about vbox that I noticed is that it allows for viewing of paralles machines
<bazhang> bonez2046, what version of ubuntu. dual boot? wubi install or what
<MonkeyDust> bonez2046  what's the exact command?
<jValentin> that would allow me to port my ubuntu vbox to my max
<bonez2046> bazhang: ubuntu 12.04, no dual boot, just ubuntu.
<bazhang> bonez2046, any suspect repos or PPA in there?
<bonez2046> MonkeyDust: command is 'apt-get install samba4' but it also shows up with 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' too
<mcgrete> I am using grub-customizer; can't get submenu to work; grub menu always shows as a long single list w/o submenu.  Any ideas?
<bonez2046> bazhang: I guess I COULD start paring away any suspect entries in there, but none seem problematic
<bonez2046> MonkeyDust: I am trying to get samba upgraded and I noticed these when I ran apt-get install samba4
<bazhang> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=681048
<ubottu> Debian bug 681048 in samba4 "samba4: fails to install: ProvisioningError: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf." [Important,Fixed]
<chreekat> Ok, this is annoying.  notification-daemon respects the timeout option, but notify-osd does not
<chreekat> Why would they do that
<mcgrete> Hello.  grub-customizer; submenu not appearing; Grub1.99; any ideas?
<mcgrete> oops; Grub1.98 not 1.99.
<enriko> ciao
<enriko> !list
<ubottu> enriko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tobia> Hey everyone.
<tobia> When i try to burn an iso image to a dvd it asks me if i want to burn as file or image. If i pick file it burn but then shows nothing on the dvd if i pick image it errors and my screen kinda crashes.
<sevenforall> tobia: Did you use the same DVD twice?
<tobia> no brand new vd
<tobia> dvds*
<sevenforall> What ISO is it?
<tobia> windows 7
<tobia> trying to use it for virtual box
<bazhang> tobia, #vbox or ##windows
<tobia> vbox said it wasnt related to them
<tobia> and its not a windows issue
<tobia> im trying to burn the dvd with ubuntu
<bazhang> tobia, how is it related to Ubuntu
<bazhang> tobia, windows has tools for that
<tobia> im using ubuntu to burn a image onto a dvd.
<tobia> im not using windows
<Ben_at> Hi everyone, I'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu so want to completely whipe my current version off and start fresh. I'm not to sure how I go about acheiving this though. I'm running the live disk now and my hdd looks like this: http://i50.tinypic.com/34hgjh5.png do I just delete  /dev/sda4/  then re-install from disk ?
<Ben_at> Thanks :)
<gordonjcp> Ben_at: well, if you want to delete everything, delete everything
<mcgrete> Hi all, perhaps answering my own question...Submenus didn't get supported until Grub1.99 - correct?
<Ben_at> gordonjcp: Thanks, I read on the internet i needed to unmout swap partions etc.. but I cant seem to find that on my hdd
<LucidLuna> @tobia have you tried directly mounting the iso file in virtualbox ?
<chreekat> somsip: Is your 12.04 system running notify-osd?
<bonez2046> bazhang: my output is same or similar to that link.. thanks for pointing that out
<chreekat> My googling leads me to understand that notify-osd does not honor the timeout option from notify-send
<Laban> Hi
<Laban> Hi
<mcgrete> Ben_at:  /dev/sda4 is your extended partition; /dev/sda5 is where I assume you wish to actually install ubuntu.  You can select to install ubuntu there (root partition, e.g. '\', and you may select to format the partition at the same time.  I would recommend that you create a swap partition first, and another partition for your 'home'.  I recently installed 12.04LTS, while I had 10.04LTS and...
<mcgrete> ...WindowsVista on other partitions.  From the live disk, I did not need to unmount any swap partitions.  All was well.
<somsip> chreekat: I use it for email notifications
<Laban> Can I somehow request to my dns server that it should add a PTR and A record for my client machine with static IP? For the ones on DHCP this is done automaticaly.
<chreekat> somsip: But is notify-send using it as well, or..?
<Ben_at> ok thanks mcgrete :) I just kinda ruined my current version of ubuntu so wanted to install fresh over it
<somsip> chreekat: sorry - notify-send, not notify-osd
<yeats> !dns | Laban
<ubottu> Laban: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<chreekat> somsip: Ah.  I'm curious which backend you're using (it sounds like there't at least two: notify-osd and notification-daemon)
<mcgrete> Ben_at:  My understanding is that you don't need to format; when you install an OS, it will overwrite any existing files; however, it will leave any other space (not modified by install) unmodified. As such, if you don't have issues with that, they are nearly identical.  You won't hurt anything, as long as you stay away from your sda1-sda3 partitions.
<MonkeyDust> Laban  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<somsip> chreekat: calling it manually from a bash script monitoring offlineimap
<Ben_at> Ok great mcgrete  thank you for the advice, I'll get doing that now! :D
<phibxr> Hmm. If I have configured X with two separate X-screens (without Xinerama or mirroring), how can I reach my secondary screen with the mouse since they aren't connected in any way?
<somsip> chreekat: driven by inotifywait
<Evil_Eric> anyone here know how to fix a the apache2 127.0.1.1 waiting for valid server name shutdown issue ?
<mcgrete> Ben_at: I also recommend grub-customizer; is simpler than editing grub config files, etc.  If your ubuntu version is new enough, I recommend that you use the latest stable version of Grub2.  I have Grub1.98 - appears that submenus are not supported until 1.99.  This is not part of your question, but if you are setting up multiple OS to boot from, you will want to look at your Grub menu and setup.
<mcgrete> Ben_at: Your welcome; good luck.
<escott> phibxr, i think you need a second pointer
<Ben_at> mcgrete: Yeh I had a grub editor on my last install so I'll just set that up again when I get it re-installed, and thanks again!
<conall> hello
<bonez2046> MonkeyDust: since it's clear what I have encountered is known bug, how can I safely purge samba and install an older version? is that possible?
<arabi> how to close the port localhost:3000
<arabi> i cound't close it
<arabi> when i start it again it sees already in user
<arabi> pls help
<arabi> already in use *
<escott> arabi, netstat -tlp will list the process holding it open
<TJ-> phibxr: on a single X server with multiple screens the mouse will move between the displays
<MonkeyDust> bonez2046  i'm not too familiar with samba
<phibxr> TJ-: I'm running a separate X session on the external display, with it's own window manager.
<arabi> escott http://pastie.org/5427857 pls see it
<arabi> next wat i have to do
<Xylon> Anyone here that could help me?
<Evil_Eric> escott will that also shot the processes that are not allowing my ubuntu to shut down 100%
<Seveas> !anyone | Xylon
<ubottu> Xylon: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Xylon> lol bots
<Funkt> Hi there I'm having to reinstall ubuntu I have all the home files backed up I'm slightly worried about all my databases in xampp or lammp for linux has anyone come across this or know where the databases are held in xampp?
<escott> arabi, some ruby process is bound to that port. you can kill it. kill 3615, not sure what it is so you might want to save whatever it is doing and terminate it gracefully
<Xylon> okay
<Xylon> I gotta install ubuntu
<escott> Evil_Eric, what
<Xylon> since its the simplest imo
<Seveas> arabi, use a different port or kill process 3615 which uses it
<Xylon> i used a usb pen drive
<Xylon> ubuntu loads
<bonez2046> MonkeyDust: thanks...
<Xylon> i install within windows
<Xylon> pc reboots
<bazhang> Xylon, all on ONE line
<Mukhthar> Funkt : back up your database by phpadmin
<Seveas> Funkt, you shouldn't use xampp on ubuntu... regular mysql puts its databases in /var/lib/mysql, back up thata directory
<arabi> escott how can i kill the process
<Xylon> In short, im dual booting ubuntu with windows. Im using a usb pen drive, i pick the option to install it over my windows. It reboots but wont boot now
<Xylon> black screen
<Xylon> so thoughts?
<escott> arabi, kill 3615
<bazhang> Xylon, within windows is a WUBI install
<Xylon> WUBI is?
<Funkt> thank you im using lampp, and i cant see /var/lib/mysql
<conall> does anyone know what is the maximum ram ubuntu 12.10 allows?
<Funkt> any ideas?
<bazhang> installed from within windows Xylon
<arabi> kill 3615
<arabi> bash: kill: (3615) - No such process
<arabi> here is the response
<DJones> !wubi | Xylon
<ubottu> Xylon: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<Xylon> okay
<Laban> MonkeyDust: But isn't it a client thing? I can't control the DNS server.
<Xylon> meaning i gotta run it from within windows?
<arabi> now is is gone without lilling i think
<bazhang> Xylon, that is not a dual boot
<arabi> lemme check
<Laban> (dns is built into home-router)
<Xylon> exactly
<Xylon> so could you be precise?
<Xylon> on what i should be doing right now?
<bazhang> Xylon, using the enter key less
<arabi> now it is working guys thanks escott, bye
<Xylon> yeah sorry i guess im flooding
<Xylon> well?
<TheMadDrizzle> Hey I've got a problem.  I have a bunch of files on a portable hdd, I was wondering if there was a quick and clean way to rename all of the files on this hdd into a standard format
<nano_> hi guys!
<TheMadDrizzle> So that ' Video 1.avi' becomes ' Video.1.avi '
<animal> Do you know ani cli-friendly languages?
<conall> does anyone know how much ram ubuntu supports?
<bonez2046> Is it possible to manually remove a stanza from /var/lib/dpkg/available  pointing to a package that is neither installed nor wanted later?
<TheMadDrizzle> Unfortunately, No.  But i'm willing to learn
<bonez2046> or would that be dangerous to remove ?
<TheMadDrizzle> @animal:  Theres alot of files, and doing it all by hand seems like a bit much.
<Xylon> bazhang
<animal> TheMAdDrizzle, I realise. I'll show you how to in a private chat, mkay?
<nano_> can anyone help me  i have  wierd issue  , i was  working  yesterday  on my laptop and sundenly  all my partition where remounted as readonly  and since then all the partition keep falling back to ro mount  after  5 minutes  of work
<escott> nano_, sounds like the disk is failing
<FlowRisers> I want to make a qt+Cpp app that runs in the compiz widget layer, can it be done ?
<escott> nano_, boot the livecd and fsck the partitions. also check the SMART status
<Xylon> could anyone help my issue, pc wont boot after i try to install ubuntu
<VLanX> can i set ubuntu to open video files with VLC? If i double click them, it uses the old video player.
<LucidLuna> @xylon is your bootloader configured properly?
<LucidLuna> @xylon you could try running a live cd and installing grub to /dev/sda (or whatever your primary hd is)
<Xylon> lucidluna, i dont really think so, i thought that was part of the installation
<OerHeks> Xylon, what happens when you boot ? details ?
<Xylon> Oerheks, simply wont boot, the white line at the top left corner keeps blinking
<Xylon> and well
<Xylon> not windows wont boot
<bazhang> VLanX, right click properties, open with
<Xylon> now*
<selje> Hi! If anyone has good knowledge of ubuntu server setup, please contact me.
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | Xylon
<ubottu> Xylon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Evil_Eric> ok guess i need to research more on my shut down issue
<bazhang> selje, perhaps try #ubuntu-server
<Xylon> let me try
<selje> thanks bazhang
<VLanX> bazhang: thank you!
<conall_> where is the best place to buy ram?
<bazhang> !ot | conall_
<ubottu> conall_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nano_> escott  i just check my system logs i found  that the system has  some  issues read various sectors   21 to be exactà
<Shinka> I'm trying to do a memtest on my Zenbook laptop but the computer boot to Xubuntu directly, I never see the grub menu to select the memtest. I tried pressing delete, backspace, f8, f9, esc, but it also gets to Xubuntu directly.
<bazhang> Shinka, shift key
<escott> nano_, ok
<Shinka> bazhand: seriously, I just press the shift key?
<bazhang> Shinka, correct
<Shinka> Never thought of that :P I'll go try. Thanks!
<nano_> escott  is that really bad
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<escott> nano_, yes
<Wiz_KeeD> everything worked after rebooting, i'm so glad
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks to dr_willis and usr13
<Wiz_KeeD> know i want to format my system and i want to know what is a good backup solutions
<nano_> escott : is it recoverable
<escott> nano_, go to www.newegg.com buy yourself a new drive
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, how much of a backup
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, disk image? just home?
<Wiz_KeeD> what do you mean just home? the home dir? i want to save all my folder
<Wiz_KeeD> no settings or anything like that
<Wiz_KeeD> all my files so i can download them from my hard-drive
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, do yo have a separate /home partition
<bazhang> +u
<Wiz_KeeD> idk if i do, all i know is that i have dual boot
<Wiz_KeeD> windows on one ubuntu 12.04 lts on the other
<dcherniv_> Wiz_KeeD, rsync is pretty good choice for a backup
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you for your suggestion dcherniv_
<dante1232> hello
<dcherniv_> Wiz_KeeD, something like this: rsync -avz /home/$USER /path/to/external/hdd
<senter> hello
<Dr_Willis_> howdy
<Dr_Willis_>  trying out loqui for his irc client :)  Trying to figure out how to hide parts and joins.
<senter32> hello
<Xylon> okay guys i followed the guys, pressed a key during boot, set nomodeset and installed ubuntu, it redirects me to this page where i apparently need to write something
<Xylon> couple seconds later blacklight appears again
<Shinka> Just curious, my Zenbook got 2 000 000+ errors in the memtest86. I guess it's corrupted RAM, is it hard to replace RAM in a zenbook (or laptops in general)?
<cloudman> sorted my Rat7 mouse problem :)
<Evil_Eric> ok here is my issue in the best english i can muster "when i click the GUI shutdown icon for ubuntu12.04 LTS 64bit , My computer seams not to power off but it shuts down all the programs and hard drive stops running. can anyone help?
<ollie_> How do I make my terminal not low res looking and rubbish? I've installed the right graphics drivers, and everything works fine in an X session, but not outside of one.
<Hans_Zero> Hi... I'm running xbmcbuntu (which I think is basically xubuntu) and... after installation... meaning on the first boot my monitor said out of range and went black... so I think the resolution is too high? now I opened a ssh connection form a different pc but don't know how to change the resolution from the commandline (googled found xrand) for the display that is not attached (where google dosn't help)
<dcherniv_> Shinka, dont know what zenbook is but usually its a matter of uncrewing on tiny bolt and removing the access cover to get to memory
<andybrine> hey everyone
<Shinka> dcherniv: ok thanks
<andybrine> does anyone know how to apply themes to gnome3
<andybrine> ?
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, try with DISPLAY:=0 xrandr
<andybrine> everyone i have downloaded dont work and they did in previous versions :s
<Hans_Zero> so "DISPLAY:=0 xrandr -s 800x600" ?
<Hans_Zero> -bash: DISPLAY:=0: command not found
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, well run just DISPLAY:=0 xrandr all on one line
<bekks> DISPLAY=:0 ...
<synchrone> hi everyone
<Hans_Zero> thanks so far
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, that should show you what resolutions are available whats the output name is etc
<Hans_Zero> yes it does
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, pastebin the results
<Hans_Zero> gimme a sec
<synchrone> so i've got this new UEFI enabled motherboard, used LiLi to write 12.10-i386 to a usb stick and tried to startup off it. Got a blinking underscore on a black scree. What do i do ?
<Hans_Zero> comming from fedora... is there something like fpaste on ubuntu?
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, pastebinit
<Hans_Zero> ty
<Bacon> VPN connection Failed always...
<Hans_Zero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1382880/ ... it was the first entry I just tried to set it to 800x600 myself didn't help I think I need to set refresh rate to 60 or less
<Hans_Zero> ok need to eat be back later
<ubuntu> trololo
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, wow man, what kind of monitor is this? CRT?
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, try DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output default --mode=1280x204
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, err --mode=1280x1024
<senter32> !list
<ubottu> senter32: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SunMoonStar> I tried to do 'ssh localhost' and got 'ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused'.. what might be the reason?
<Tami> who knows
<llutz> SunMoonStar: no sshd running, iptables filtering?
<llutz> SunMoonStar: sudo lsof -i :22
<SunMoonStar> llutz what does that do?
 * dcherniv_ yea who knows, its magic you know
<llutz> SunMoonStar: man lsof (shows something listening on port 22 or not)
<SunMoonStar> it did not show anything, just gave me back the prompt
<llutz> SunMoonStar: no sshd running on that port then
<llutz> SunMoonStar: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<llutz> dont ask what this does, please
<SunMoonStar> llutz: is it unsafe? I'm just trying to learn ssh
<badday> SunMoonStar: also be sure to start it via /etc/init.d/ssh start
<rex> i think we cant connect to our own pc
<bekks> rex: ?
<badday> rex: why not?
<llutz> SunMoonStar: ssh is pretty safe if you know how to use it
<SunMoonStar> llutz: thanks
<rex> means through ssh:
<SunMoonStar> badday: thanks
<senter32> hi
<jc> i've got a problem when i started my ubuntu 12.04 it got blocked every time i try to decrease my screen brightness
<llutz> rex: why not? default is"you can"
<badday> rex: that should be possible
<senter32> how do i do for download film?
<llutz> !ot | senter32
<ubottu> senter32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<senter32> ok sorry
<OerHeks> senter32, from youtube? there is youtube-dl
<SunMoonStar> llutz: now lsof -i :22 gives me a couple sshd entries with (LISTEN) at the end
<llutz> SunMoonStar: ssh localhost     try again
<SunMoonStar> llutz: i think it worked, thank you
<llutz> !ssh | SunMoonStar this might help you
<ubottu> SunMoonStar this might help you: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<rex> sudo service ssh restart
<SunMoonStar> cool
<Hans_Zero> dcherniv it's a flat panel (old one) attached via analog cable
<Hans_Zero> dcherniv thank you that did it
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, it has weird modes. cool glad it worked
<g00053> ActionParsnip, ping
<Hans_Zero> dcherniv I think the graphics card is a problem too it's an onboard one... pentium4 era I think
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, ah i see
<arucard> hola
<luca> ciao
<asdor> hello
<luca> !list
<ubottu> luca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<arucard> alguien sabe los requisitos para instalar cinnamon
<ActionParsnip> g00053: sup?
<ActionParsnip> arucard: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> arucard: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<g00053> ActionParsnip, you told me about moving my webcache to ram last time and I found a few different methods of doing so online but I'm unsure which to use
<ActionParsnip> arucard: cinammon is not supported here but if you want to install it then that is your choice.
<arucard> los que pasa que quiero instalar linux mint 14 cinnamon
<ActionParsnip> !mint | arucard
<ubottu> arucard: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> g00053: which browser?
<g00053> chrome
<ActionParsnip> g00053: is there a folder for chrome cache in ~/.cache
<arucard> a ok
<g00053> yes
<ActionParsnip> g00053: what is the folder name?....
<g00053> ~/.cache/google-chrome
<Hans_Zero> dcherniv one last question ... that worked for the graphical interface... how do I set the same mode for  the tty/cmd?
<ActionParsnip> g00053:  close all chrome browsers, then run:   sudo mkdir /run/google-chrome; sudo chown $USER:$USER /run/chromium; rm -r ~/.cache/google-chrome; ln -s /run/google-chrome ~/.cache/google-chrome
<luca> Uragano / #SunShiNe / SUN|DVDRIP|31
<ActionParsnip> g00053: I have the mkdir and chown commands in /etc/rc.local  as the folders and files are lost on reboot. The symlink will stand between boots
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, with the framebuffer
<g00053> alrighty thanks
<Hans_Zero> dcherniv_ how to do that... or what to do?
<ActionParsnip> g00053: particularly handy on SSDs ;)
<g00053> :D
<ActionParsnip> g00053: its probably possible in some way with Firefox, but I haven't used it in a long while, I'm sure the procedure is similar (If you don't use it either then you don't have to worry)
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, hang on, been a while since i messed with it
<Hans_Zero> dcherniv_ it's a first time for me ^^ thank you in advance
<g00053_> whoops
<g00053_> ActionParsnip, nah i don't use firefox
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  i think theres a typo in your commands you gave..  you got /run/google-chrome  then /run/chromium ;)
<ActionParsnip> do'h
<ActionParsnip> g00053_: ^
<g00053_> got it
<ActionParsnip> g00053_: you get the idea
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: thanks man :)
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, aw man i disabled it in my kernel here, but if you have /dev/fb then you can use fbset to set the resolution and such
<Hans_Zero> I don't think I have /dev/fb
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  does chromoim and google-chrome share the same cache?
<Anubis> hi there
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis:  Look in ~/.cache  and see if the folder is the same.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: not 100% sure tbh
<Hans_Zero> note: it's still the same error (monitor saying "out of range") when I switch with ctr+alt+f1 to the cmd
<Anubis> i'm trying to configure chromium to use a polipo but for some reason it doesnt work
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, usually has a number after it like /dev/fb0
<g00053_> dr_willis, i don't believe it does
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, wow really
<sevenforall> I have a dualscreen set-up, and the workspace preview (when I ctrl + arrow) used to take that into account. However, now it just shows a 16:9 ratio for each workspace, while it should be 32:9. Any idea how to fix that?
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, hm then framebuffer not gonna help
<dr_willis> i dont see any chromium named dir. :) but i did get an error when i ran chromoim due to  not setting up all your commands first
<Hans_Zero> if I /dev/f tab->tab it only get's me /dev/fd/0
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, probably something with this newfangled KMS thingy
<Hans_Zero> dcherniv_ yes the xrandr stuff di work for the graphical environment but not the nongraphical one and I need a cmd to install graphics drivers so the xbmcbuntu does display anything at all apart from a notice that tells me to install some opengl drivers
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, kernel basically initializes your graphics card without help of the X server
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, i dont know where the resolution for that is set
<Hans_Zero> ok
<Hans_Zero> thanks so far
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, you can try to boot with grub option nomodeset
<Hans_Zero> yeah or maybe I'll start into runlevel 3...
<Hans_Zero> thank you dcherniv_
<dr_willis> ubuntu dosent really use runlevels
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, or that boot into recovery mode and install graphics drivers
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Hans_Zero> dr_willis does --single still work though?
<Hans_Zero> thanks ubottu
<dr_willis> Hans_Zero:  i always use the text mode option, i think 'single' does work.
<Hans_Zero> ok text is fine with me though
<Hans_Zero> lol it can't display grub
<Hans_Zero> I think I'll ask if someones got a usefull pciex graphics card and then try again with this pc... it's no help without one I think
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: what video chip do you use?
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, adjust GFX_MODE in /etc/default/grub and update-grub2
<dr_willis> theres some options in /etc/default/grub to tell grub to ise a old fashioned text based menu
<dcherniv_> Hans_Zero, or uncomment this line GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Hans_Zero> ok I'll try that
<jaylkay> Hello, how will I be able to know if this network adapter will be compatible with Linux? http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001OQSZQ0/ref=gno_cart_title_1
<Hans_Zero> Action Parsnip it's some onboard graphics I don't know which and without a cmd it's hard to tell
<gordonjcp> jaylkay: google for the number on the chip?
<usr13> jaylkay: More than likely, it is.
<jaylkay> gordonjcp: Number? ..
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: try the boot option:   nomodeset     its probably some Intel thing
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip if you read carefully the system dosn't display the grub boot manager
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: it will if you hold SHIFT.
<Evil_Eric> hi ActionParsnip i need some help may i pm you
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: Grub shows in text mode, which any screen can show
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip that is a usefull advice :)
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: it doesn't display by default, doesn't mean it CAN'T be made to show
<Evil_Eric> quiet=splash
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: ask here, the channel will reply
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip dosn't work monitor still says "out of range"
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: does the system have a make and model?
<Hans_Zero> yes it does
<Evil_Eric> well i have an issue with shutting down when i try to shut down using the GUI it shuts down to a certian point then freezes and dosent power down
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: what is it please, that'd be more useful than simply saying 'yes it does'
<Hans_Zero> Aspire E380... note the modell comes with a pciex graphics card which is not working anymore so I'm using the onboard graphics atm
<Hans_Zero> needed to look it up first
<Hans_Zero> (brand is asus)
<yeats> Evil_Eric: I've seen that - selecting "shut down" again usually does it.  Annoying but not anything I've followed up on :-/
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireE380/AspireE380sp2.shtml    couldnt use that to find the spec...so when people ask details, you could tell them?
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: seems to be an nvidia onboard video chip
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: add the boot option:    nouveau.blacklist=1
<Hans_Zero> yes seems to be
<Hans_Zero> again I can't add boot parameters as long as I can't see a grub
<Evil_Eric> yeats , i cant select shutdown a 2nd time cause it shuts down at a point where the gui isnt present
<genericus> Evil_Eric have you tried shutting down using the console?
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: why couldn't you find that link online to get the video chip as you had a model name, rather than saying you didn't know the video chip. You had all the info necessary to find it online.....
<rex> evil_eric -> try from comman line sudo poweroff
<Evil_Eric> you mean sudo shutdown -P now
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: is the onboard video set to the primary video chip?
<pablord> Hey, I have a question: I know the sufix in the files in /etc/apt.conf.d is to make apt read them in order, but, can I put the same as other file does have? How do I choose a number?
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: in the BIOS?
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip yes it is
<Hans_Zero> and there is no other video chip
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: so, why could you not find the inormation I found? Genuine question?
<rex> yes
<usr13> jaylkay: More-than-likely is the best answer we can give, (unless someone watching right now is actually running the TG-3468 (v1 or v2).
<Hans_Zero> I could've found it I didn't (yet) search for it
<jaylkay> okay
<Hans_Zero> I'm having trouble with showing up grub not the graphics driver
<Evil_Eric> rex the point of this is to shut down through the gui not by command line anyhow
<Evil_Eric> hi there linuxguy
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: are you trying to install the OS or is this on an installed OS?
<Evil_Eric> funny seeing you here
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip this is an installed os (xbmcbuntu which is basically xubunut as far as I know)
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: can you boot to the install CD ok?
<dr_willis> xbmcbuntu had issues last i tried it.. its very easy to install xbmc on a real ubuntu install.
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: if you let the OS boot for 10 mins, then press CTRL+ALT+F1   do you get a prompt?
<qwd> Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64. I'm not getting any sound. Rebooting doesn't work and afaik I haven't done any changes. Would appreciate help troubleshooting.
<rex> evil_eric. -> what itr shows during shutdown?
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip yes I can and yes I installed it from the livecd
<dr_willis> Hans_Zero:  check out openelec if you want a MultiMedia distro  its basically a mini xmbmcubuntu type setup
<Hans_Zero> actionParsnip no I don't get a prompt the monitor says out of range... the graphics card drivers work fine the resolution is not supported by the monitor
<usr13> jaylkay: It's the same (and sometimes worse) trying to buy hardwre for a Win7 64bit box.  I know.  I had to get a WiFi card for one at the VFW post and I found 2 that didn't work.  There were 32bit drivers but not 64bit.  You could install the card, install drivers (wouldn't even designate whether it was 32 or 64bit, and you could install a driver that turns out it was 32bit and just didn't work).
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: ahh so you can then log in there. Then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Hans_Zero> ok I got grub :)
<Evil_Eric> it dosent show any errors just your normal stuff and i cant screen shot it due to it being shut down and if its logged somewhere i dont know where so please point me in the direction to get the logs and ill get them up on pastebin for you
<ActionParsnip> qwd: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<dr_willis> Hans_Zero:  grub  can be set to use differnt modes.. some monitors just dont like some of the res/modes that grub can use.
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: add the boot option:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<Hans_Zero> I set grub to console and now it shows
<usr13> jaylkay: But I think your chances are very good - that one will be ok.
<Hans_Zero> ok now I can hopefully start linux in text mode
<qwd> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=24cc3bf8ca311f89d09b1063fc6550bbb63c35e1
<jaylkay> alright
<jaylkay> I'll se
<jaylkay> e
<rex> /var/log/syslog.0
<Hans_Zero> which line do I add this again? the one with linux or the one with initrd ?
<andybrine> anyone here know how to install gnome3 remix on ubuntu 12.10?
<usr13> !text | Hans_Zero
<ubottu> Hans_Zero: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<rex> gedit /var/log/kern.log
<Hans_Zero> usr13 append in a new line or append to the last line?
<Evil_Eric> thanks rex gimme a min to post it
<usr13> Hans_Zero: At the last of the kernel line.  Space and then   text
<ActionParsnip> qwd: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1383051/
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: get fully updated and install the nvidia-current package
<Hans_Zero> nvm usr13 got it
<Hans_Zero> thank you
<Hans_Zero> ok cmd is now working... now I can update graphics drivers @ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<qwd> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<Hans_Zero> now I can check what kinda grapghics chip I got (nvidia...) and then install apropriate drivers...
<ActionParsnip> qwd: all ok?
<genericus> andybrine if you just want Gnome 3 then "sudo apt-get install gnome"
<ActionParsnip> genericus: Gnome3 is already installed
<genericus> ActionParsnip Including Shell? I don't keep up with Ubuntu much
<Hans_Zero> ok ActionParsnip system is up to date and nvidia-current is also up to date
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: install gnome-panel   log off then log in to the new session
<dr_willis> Hans_Zero:  lspci should show.   lspci | grep VGA (or grep vga)
<ActionParsnip> genericus: gnome-shell is in the official repos too
<qwd> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I didn't even have to reboot. I've had this problem for days so thanks a lot!
<andybrine> thanks guys, I have installed gnome sheel
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: try:   sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<andybrine> its weird that I cant apply any themes
<Hans_Zero> dr_willis it shows the graphics card correctly
<ActionParsnip> qwd: your sound may have needed the later alsa, or resetting the sound config by deleting the pulse file and folder
<andybrine> have you come across this at all?
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: how is that weird...not knowing how to do something isn't "weird"
<andybrine> you assume that i have never done it before
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> i have downloaded and applied themes which have worked perfectly
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: what shell / desktop are you using?
<dr_willis> Hans_Zero:  id hope lspci shows the card correctly. ;) the issue is if the drivers work correctly with the card..
<Hans_Zero> ok ActionParsnip I got sudo nvidia-xconfig and rebooted still no opengl support
<andybrine> I am using the latest shell and ubuntu 12.10
<Hans_Zero> dr_willis it shows the graphics card correctly
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: but do you get a desktop?
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: are you using Unity shell?
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip I got a desktop before... it consists of a message box telling me that it needs opengl (which is the xbmc frontend)
<andybrine> im currently running gnome3
<Evil_Eric> hey REX you still around
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: that doesn't tell us the shell
<rex> yeah
<Evil_Eric> can i pm you
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: Unity is a shell for Gnome3, so when you use Unity, you are using Gnome3
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: Gnome3 has been the default desktop since Oneiric
<Evil_Eric> http://ubuntuone.com/5sNo3EvWqnVYD26uMciZFA   <-----log file in txt in its entirerty
<Hans_Zero> OK I'm happy so far my linux is now working appropriately...  now I need opengl support for my nforce430 chipset graphics
<dr_willis> Hans_Zero:  if you are using xbmcbuntu  i would suggest trying an actual ubuntu install and installing xbmc. it may work better
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: lets make it easy, does your desktop look like this: http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Unity_5.12_on_Ubuntu_12.04.jpg
<Hans_Zero> yes I thought about that dr_willis
<dr_willis> Hans_Zero:  technically this channel does NOT support xbmcbuntu ;)  and last i used xbmcvbuntu - it was not as up to date as ubuntu in some areas
<andybrine> I am using gnome shell on the latest version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: ok Gnome shell is the shell then
<andybrine> lol, yes :s exactly what i said originally
<andybrine> lpl
<Hans_Zero> dr_willis true but I'm not having trouble with the xbmc part but the underlying stuff like grub and everything and you all helped well and I got the ubuntu part running now I'm looking for graphics driers which again I think is part of ubuntu...
<rex> evil_eric check this --- > http://askubuntu.com/questions/103015/how-do-i-check-if-last-shutdown-was-clean
<Evil_Eric> thanks rex im on it
<Hans_Zero> dr_willis I could of course switch to nvidia support now
<dr_willis> Hans_Zero:  if  You really need a live xbmc setup try openelec --> http://openelec.tv/
<dr_willis> its updated more often.
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html      http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/07/a-list-of-best-15-ubuntu-1204-themes.html
<dr_willis> I wonder when someone will shoehorn that netflix on ubuntu thang into xbmc on ubuntu. ;) that would be handy
<Hans_Zero> dr_willis I worked with openelec on a rapsberry pi and was disappointed with the lack of some stuff and thought maybe xbmcbuntu was better
<dr_willis> Hans_Zero:  given the specs of the Pi. ;) that fact it worked decently well is amazeing.. but my Pis are on backorder.
<sergio> Hi, I upgraded ubuntu to the newest release, but now, I only see my desktop, the panel on the left no longer appears.
<rex> evil_eric ----> i think its a bug because on my lappy i am unable to use restart feature. It simply go blank and i have to press poweroff button for sometime to shutdown
<dr_willis> well its nap time for me.. bbl
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: I'd install lxde so you can at least use a desktop to setup the OS then switch to the XBMC nonsense.
<rex> restart feature is now working in 12.10 in my netbook
<Evil_Eric> hahaha im able to restart but not use the shutdown feature
<Hans_Zero> dr_willis I think the new version with even more ram should work even better
<rex> what version you use?
<Evil_Eric> 12.04
<ChrisWere> Hey guys, could you help me with my wireless Internet connection. It's so much slower on Ubuntu than it is on Windows.
<Evil_Eric> rex does that lappy use intel drivers?
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip good Idea but I kinda wanted to use xfce...
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: that is fine too
<Hans_Zero> since this is already a xubuntu
<rex> yes jus graphic
<badboy4life> hello
<Evil_Eric> thats the issue then
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: you may need to add stuff to xorg.conf to make the driver load properly
<rex> in 12.04 i have restart problem but not in 12.10 try this version
<Evil_Eric> cause when im on my ati i dont have the issue but the 2nd reboot from the intel side it dose this everytimr
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip is there no magical Ubuntu script that installs proprietary nvidia drivers and does everything I need to do auto-magically?
<badboy4life> I'm sorry I am new to ubuntu, but I need urgent answer about transferring files from my pc to iphone :)
<ChrisWere> Anyone about to help me with my wireless problem? It's pretty speedy in Windows but not in Xubuntu 12.04
<rex> means not supporting intel
<rex> fully
<Hans_Zero> I thought that was one of the 3 killer features of ubuntu
<Evil_Eric> yeah
<Evil_Eric> same bug for both of us
<hs366> hi
<ChrisWere> Hans_Zero: Arn't you using gtk-jockey?
<rex> then we have to wait and hope next kernel will solve the problem
<Hans_Zero> ChrisWere I don't even know what that is
<kamidi> Hand_Zero: Software Sources -> Additional Drivers
<Evil_Eric> yep and in this case it will break my graphics and ill have to do a fresh install and upgrade to get it right
<Hans_Zero> kamidi can you talk me through the cmd version ?
<rex> yeah
<Evil_Eric> switchable graphics ='s fail on linux
<kamidi> Hans_Zero: I have ATI/AMD and i don't know specifics of nVidia driver installation
<Hans_Zero> thanks kamidi
<Evil_Eric> i have amd/intel
<ChrisWere> Hans_Zero: the "Additional Drievrs" program should help you with nVidia drivers. Have you seen that program?
<kamidi> Evil_Eric: Even if graphics fail, you don't have to do fresh install in most cases
<delac> any way to get e160e working on 12.04?
<Hans_Zero> ChrisWere is there a cmd line version of it? I have to set up a graphical environment before I do stuff like that first
<Evil_Eric> i know its just easyer to do a fresh install in order to get it working better
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: yes, the nvidia-current installs it all but if your screen is cheap it will not report EDID and you will need to set this up yourself
<Hans_Zero> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: I need one as the defalts detected by my screen are whack so I override with the xorg.conf file
<kamidi> Evil_Eric: i had problems too with automatic installation (Software sources). i had to use terminal to install some dependencies and after that reinstall fglrx. everything worked fine after that
<Hans_Zero> so I already got the correct drivers and only need to modify the xorg stuff myself?
<rex> yeah fresh install resolve most of the issue
<hs366> can i save my irc password on xchat (ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: I can pastebin my fileif you want
<ChrisWere> Hans_Zero: try install nvidia-current from the command line. Although you won't see the effects of it untill your in an x environment.
<Hans_Zero> thatl'd be nice thank you
<Hans_Zero> ChrisWere I got that allready
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1383104
<kamidi> rex: in my case, problem wouldn't have gone away even with fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: you will need to run:    gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     to get write access
<ChrisWere> Is anyone about to help with my wifi problem? It seems a lot slower on Ubutnu but not in Windows
<kamidi> ChrisWere: what wifi you have?
<Hans_Zero> thanks ActionParsnip... I at least knew this much from my 3 years linuxing
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: I cover the bases
<ChrisWere> kamidi: What do you mean what wifi do I have?
<Hans_Zero> brb need to check through both of the config files
<kamidi> ChrisWere: I had problems with RaLink and i sorted it out by downloding sources and building them from their site and
<rex> kamidi : not all issue are solved in fresh install. for 12.04 i have done 2 to times fresh install then most of the problem are solved
<ChrisWere> kamidi: My drivers are included in the kernal. I bought the wifi card specifically because of that.
<kamidi> rex: yes i know. i have had some luck in past too but now i try to solve problems without resorting to fresh install which is not so convenient
<Evil_Eric> hey rex ive looked into something and it could be the wi-fi card also
<kamidi> ChrisWere: mine was too but there is bug (RaLink RT3062) which caused it to be really slow
<skcin7> Hey guys sorry for those connection issues I was having before.
<KRomeleoN> anyone have any suggestions s an an alternative to deja dup?
<rex> chriswere -- >The first solution for this issue can be by using the following command: sudo -s gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<ActionParsnip> KRomeleoN: I just use a cron'd cp command, or you can use rsync
<Hans_Zero> Ok my monitor is a "ScaleoView L19-2" from fujitsu siemens (which apparently don't exist anymore)
<ChrisWere> kamidi: mine's a Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<ActionParsnip> rex: why sudo and gksu in the same command?
<rex> chriswre --> now add these lines at last -->options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: the ID is just a prettiness, You can change it if you want, just the identifier needs to be unchanged
<ActionParsnip> rex: why not run:    echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<ChrisWere> rex: that opens up an empty file
<Hans_Zero> yes I was just looking for sync ranges If I need to adjust them
<kamidi> ChrisWere: if i remember correctly, i used this to install wireless drivess. http://askubuntu.com/questions/106865/compiling-an-rt3062-pci-wireless-driver
<Hans_Zero> didn't find them yet... all I found was this http://support.questonline.gr/catalog/E0/E0C3EC41DB1A7646AEE32B9804FAD37A.pdf
<ActionParsnip> ChrisWere: run:    echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> ChrisWere: farrrrrrr easier
<kamidi> rex: if he has same problem i had, that might not be solution. it's worth a try, though
<Hans_Zero> ah there are the numbers
<ChrisWere> ActionParsnip what's that command for?
<rex> yeah it just a try
<simplew> to upgrade to a new release i just need to change souces.list to quantal name?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisWere: adds the text to the file, in one command
<rex> we can use that command also
<ActionParsnip> simplew: its not that simepl
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade > simplew
<ubottu> simplew, please see my private message
<ChrisWere> ActionParsnip what text?
<rex> chriswere --> just paste and restart
<ActionParsnip> ChrisWere: read the command, have a wild guess
<ChrisWere> rex: and should that fix the problem?
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip ok the xorg.conf looks fine now... but I still got the problem that I got no opengl support
<rex> cant say but 3 methoda are there let c which one solve your problem
<ChrisWere> ActionParsnip: I don't know
<delac> any way to get huawei e160e working on 12.04?
<nashant> Hi guys, anyone able to tell me how I resize an ubuntu portable img?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1383144/
<malin> hi. I am packing a deb-package. It's purpose is to run a bash-script. The only thing who happens is: thje deb copy the script to /usr/bin but it dosen't run
<ActionParsnip> delac: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<Evil_Eric> hey rex did you say you were on 12.10?
<rex> yes
<Evil_Eric> oh
<Evil_Eric> ok
<Evil_Eric> thanks :/
<rex> evil_eric-->does that solve your problem?
<Evil_Eric> i was going to do a distro upgrade to see if it would solve the issue
<rex> try from usb
<Evil_Eric> good idea
 * Evil_Eric goes to DL the iso 
<Hans_Zero> ActionParsnip xorg.conf is fine now... still no opengl support though... what to do?
<Evil_Eric> i dont know why im so obsessed and compulsive about this when if i just run from my ati card it seams to be fine
<rex> then use that only
<Evil_Eric> yeah but it erks me to not have it 100% working proper
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log     to see what happened as the X server comes up
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: if you run a real ubuntu, does it work ok?
<Hans_Zero> Ubuntu does opengl... I don't know didn't check
<Hans_Zero> Ok I found this: "[    17.646] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X" [...]
<Hans_Zero> and of course "[    16.263] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/libg$"
<Hans_Zero> "[    16.263] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/libglx.so: libnvidia-tls.so.295.40: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Hans_Zero> now I know it's missing a file but I don't know if this is fixable or how...
<Hans_Zero> a module I think not a file
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hans_Zero> ok it's upgrading
<Hans_Zero> I love the Linux community... always so helpfull :D
<Hans_Zero> ok now just reboot?
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: yeah just reboot and the newer driver should fly
<Hans_Zero> bamm ... it's working
<Hans_Zero> thank you so much
<Hans_Zero> it's up and running
<Guest82361> looking for help please. installed xubuntu 12.10 earlier and have messed up panels. any ideas how to restore to defualt please?
<Hans_Zero> You guys are Heroes
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Zero: newer driver needed :)
<ActionParsnip> !panel | Guest82361
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Guest82361> sorry using xubuntu. tried on irc channel but now answers
<dsa> hello
<s1lence> welcome dsa
<usr13> Guest82361: rm -rf /.config
<ActionParsnip> Guest82361: http://www.techtalkz.com/open-source-linux/523236-reset-panels-default-settings-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> usr13: that folder doesn't exist ;)
<MonkeyDust> it's ~/.config and you should not add the f
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wolseinstein> Hi
<ActionParsnip> hi Wiz_KeeD
<usr13> Guest82361: FYI, there is also #xfce
<Wiz_KeeD> to install the latest stable version of google chrome under ubuntu 32 bit how do i go about it?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Are you an xfce user?
<Wiz_KeeD> i've read several things but some people get errors and i thought it would be wise to ask here first
<ActionParsnip> usr13: I have been in the past
<kristenbb_> hi, how to change the language of ubuntu 12.04 please ? I went to languge settings, and installed the one I wanted (french), and logged out and back in, but french is still greeyed. What to do?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: It exists on my xubuntu system.  ~/.config
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: what is the output of:  uname -a
<ActionParsnip> usr13: /.config   is not the same as   ~/.config
<Wiz_KeeD> Linux wiz-ubuntu 3.2.0-33-generic-pae #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:39:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> (18:11:20) usr13: Guest82361: rm -rf /.config
<ActionParsnip> usr13: see
<Wolseinstein> I have my friedn with me. He got a WD brand external harddisk. For some reason he's pc does not see the HDD anymore. Someone told him to connect this hdd with a linux running computer whcih will help hdd ass it work in RAW format (not sure if its called so) any idea? We have connected the HDD.
<usr13> Guest82361: Try it. It works.  (And let us know.)  (You will have to log out and back in again.)  It's  ~/.config
<qqqqq> I am getting this error message after the last apt-get install dist-upgrade. Can anybody help? http://pastebin.ca/2254933
<usr13> Guest82361: Sorry, first one was typo.  (Thanks for correction ActionParsnip )
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb; rm ./google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kristenbb_> hi, how to change the language of ubuntu 12.04 please ? I went to languge settings, and installed the one I wanted (french), and logged out and back in, but french is still greeyed. However french is checked as installed.  What to do?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: ~/.config is in all flavours of Ubuntu, regardless of DE, may apps use it to hold configs
<Wiz_KeeD> really?
<Wiz_KeeD> download it from dropbox instead of using the repository?
<Wolseinstein> Any one?
<Wiz_KeeD> :O
<kristenbb_> can someone please help me to change the language in 12.04?
<Evil_Sleeps> yep for sure its the intel graphics
<s1lence> Wolseinstein: you should be able to acess his files if there's nothing wrong with the HDD itself. RAW format is for cameras though.
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: its just easier, chrome isn't in the repos
<genericus> Wiz_KeeD Official Chrome isn't in the repos but Chromium is
<usr13> ActionParsnip: MonkeyDust   rm -rf ~/.config     will set xfce back to default.
<usr13> Right?
<Wolseinstein> any other thing called rav or RAW or something like this he is not sure. Or where do i see if any external usb disk added? how can I check it?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: is there not a folder in there for xfce?
<Wolseinstein> How do i list current disks in terminal? like dir /w in windows?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: the folder contains configs for other apps
<dsa> i having some difficulties on a old computer motherboard is asrock k7vm4 i installed 12.10 server then desktop gui, problem is that i see nothing after doing startx just the background color it's like it's frozen hope somebody can help i've been googlin but no success =/
<ActionParsnip> Wolseinstein: mount     maybe
<Wiz_KeeD> is that your personal dropbox ActionParsnip ?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Yes, there is xfce4 and xfce4-session
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: it is
<Wiz_KeeD> and where did you get that chrome version?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: then just delete those...
<genericus> Wolseinstein Are you looking for "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: the google website
<Guest51937> Hi there! i'm using a wired connection for networking (without internet) and a wireless connection for internet access, kubuntu prefers to use the wired connection for internet access while i want it to prefer the wireless one, any idea on how to do it?
<Wiz_KeeD> didn't they have a direct download like?
<Wiz_KeeD> link*
<usr13> ActionParsnip: MonkeyDust   rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4  ; rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4-session   ?
<kristenbb_> how to install a language please???
<Wiz_KeeD> also, what is the difference between sudo dpkg -i ./google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb and double-cliking on the deb ActionParsnip ?
<insomniac_lemon> I turned my 1 TB NTFS HDD into a swap area on accident, can I revert it back and retrieve all of my data using Gparted? :(
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: it installs in terminal instead, otherwise zero
<ActionParsnip> insomniac_lemon: you'll need your backups to restore the data
<Wiz_KeeD> so it's basically the same thing i see
<insomniac_lemon> ActionParsnip, I didn't format it, can't I get the data back?
<usr13> Ok, I stand corrected. rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4;rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4-session  #To set [only] xfce back to default
<ActionParsnip> insomniac_lemon: why do you not have a backup if the data is important?
<Wiz_KeeD> and quick question, why isn't chrome in the official repositories?
<Wolseinstein> any pastebin site ?
<s1lence> Wolseinstein: paste.ubuntu.com
<insomniac_lemon> ActionParsnip because it was my storage drive
<ActionParsnip> insomniac_lemon: you may find success with foremost, I suggest you look into a backup. Wht if the drive's IDE fails, where is your data?
<ActionParsnip> insomniac_lemon: think about it......
<insomniac_lemon> ActionParsnip, also, I was installing Xubuntu, and I just modified the partition, not formatting it or anything
<hypergrove> question about apache on ubuntu please: I have some mod-rewrite rules defined in /etc/apache2/sites-available/myservername with a symlink to this file located in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled.... but it doesnt see to process the rules I defined there. My question is should these be defined in /.htaccess and if so, what are the sites-avilable & sites-enabled directorires used for?
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: Good question.  I would guess that it is prolly because Firefox is more mainstream, and it's a bit of a complication to have both.
<Wolseinstein> genericus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1383231/
<Anonynom> Question about networking in kubuntu: i'm using a wired connection for networking (without internet) and a wireless connection for internet access, kubuntu prefers to use the wired connection for internet access while i want it to prefer the wireless one, any idea on how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> insomniac_lemon: you will need ANOTHER 1Tb drive to spit all found files out to, Some files may be damaged, some may be ok
<Wolseinstein> I am confused, does it seing the externarl hdd now?
<Wiz_KeeD> complication for who? i know mozzila is much closer to ubuntu but...
<Wiz_KeeD> then again, we have chromium...
<dsa> i'm having some difficulties installed 12.10 server then desktop gui, problem is that i see nothing after doing startx just the background color it's like it's frozen hope somebody can help i've been googlin but no success =/
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: just because its default installed doesn't make it "closer" whatever that means.
<ActionParsnip> dsa: why not just install the desktop OS?
<Wiz_KeeD> did anyone have a problem when setting up multiple monitors that on the second monitor there is a gap on the right which you cannot eliminate?
<usr13> Wiz_KeeD: I for one, find it not useful.  I do fine with Firefox and don't really need chrome or chromium   (But chromium IS in there, so...)
<Wiz_KeeD> ubuntu 12.04 lts 32bit and ati video card
<Wiz_KeeD> also had some trouble setting up at first since it said there was not enough virtual memory
<dsa> ActionParsnip, i'm just testing but yeah i tried just running the desktop version from usb
<topper4125> WizKeed, http://askubuntu.com/questions/163640/why-isnt-google-chrome-available-in-the-software-centre (Official Chrome PPA's listed, as well as the reason its not in the repository... Non Free Parts in Chrome)
<dsa> and the gui its frozen
<Wiz_KeeD> nice case study topper4125, thanks! :D
<ActionParsnip> dsa: try installing lightdm
<dsa> unusable it's onboard graphics motherboard k7vm4
<ActionParsnip> dsa: in future if you want a desktop OS, just install the desktop OS, that's why its there
<genericus> Wolseinstein I don't know anything about external harddrives, maybe someone else here does
<ActionParsnip> dsa: try installing xfce4  and log into that session
<Wolseinstein> i see thank you anyway
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone>
<Anonynom> Can anyone please help me? :O
<ActionParsnip> Anonynom: ask and see
<topper4125> !ask Anonynom
<dsa> ActionParsnip, thanks but i really wanted to try the server version
<usr13> Thanks topper4125 " Google Chrome contains non-free parts"
<Anonynom> Question about networking in kubuntu: i'm using a wired connection for networking (without internet) and a wireless connection for internet access, kubuntu prefers to use the wired connection for internet access while i want it to prefer the wireless one, any idea on how to do it?
<gordonjcp> Anonynom: it comes down to which one has the default route
<gordonjcp> usually it makes most sense for that to be the wired interface
<topper4125> usr13, yup... that the differnce between Chrome and Chromium...
<ActionParsnip> dsa: its the same OS, just with no desktlop. What's to try?
<Wolseinstein> Wiz_KeeD,  have any idea?
<Wiz_KeeD> Wolseinstein, about?
<Anonynom> gordonjcp, i know.. but my wired network is an inner one in the household, which i use for local services.
<Anonynom> while the wireless is the internet access.
<usr13> Anonynom: You could set the wired interface to static IP and no gateway....
<Wolseinstein> Wiz_KeeD, I have my friedn with me. He got a WD brand external harddisk. For some reason he's pc does not see the HDD anymore. Someone told him to connect this hdd with a linux running computer whcih will help hdd ass it work in RAW format (not sure if its called so) any idea? We have connected the HDD.
<Anonynom> usr13, alright.. i'll give it a shot
<Anonynom> i'm bad at this :P
<usr13> Anonynom: Suggestion:  Use an IP that is *not* inside the DHCP pool.
<jcarmbruster> I have a question about downloading ubuntu.
<dsa> ActionParsnip, lamp
<dsa> thats why
<dsa> ^
<delac> any way to get huawei e160e working on 12.04? ActionParsnip : didnt find anything but whining that it doesn't work. does not seem good.
<Anonynom> usr13, in layman terms? :P
<MonkeyDust> let's hear it, jcarmbruster
<usr13> jcarmbruster: This is the right place.  (Just ask....)
<ActionParsnip> delac: did you look for the 8 character hex ID from:    lsusb
<jcarmbruster> okay, I'm using Windows XP, and my attempts to download have failed twice. It just hangs after 20 minutes. Suggestions?
<genericus> Wolseinstein does the drive show up in Nautilus (the file browser)?
<MonkeyDust> jcarmbruster  did you get it here? http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<dcherniv> jcarmbruster, torrent
<usr13> Anonynom: Ok.  Let's say that our router issues dynamic IPs to clients from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.200  You could use 192.168.1.99 and below, or 192.168.1.201 and above.
<jcarmbruster> Yes, i got it there.
<Wolseinstein> genericus,  how do i see nautilus ?
<Anonynom> usr13, got it.
<MonkeyDust> jcarmbruster  scroll down to bittorrent http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<genericus> Wolseinstein by default it is on the launcher named "Home folder", it has a folder icon
<usr13> Anonynom: Using an IP that is outside the DHCP pool will help you to avoid [possible] IP conflicts on your LAN.
<delac> ActionParsnip: yes, the odd part is that the line claims the device is e220 while the print on the device says it is e160e
<Anonynom> usr13, I see~
<Global-447> buenas
<ActionParsnip> delac: the print on the device is irrelevant
<Global-447> emmm
<delac> ActionParsnip: although it seems many huawei devices are recognized as e220...
<usr13> Anonynom: Check your router's config to see where the pool is.
<dsa> ActionParsnip, really i just want to mess with it.. either way like i said is behaving badly =/ i'll try lightdm and see but you are probably  right and i'll end up installing desktop version and install stuff manually as i go
<ActionParsnip> delac: use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<Anonynom> usr13, doing it right now..
<Global-447> alguien me podria ayudar?
<Global-447>  buenas
<Global-447> alguien me ayuda?
<FauxFaux> jcarmbruster: What browser are you using?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wolseinstein> genericus, I open FIle MAnager and in there under /home/ I Only see a folder called my username chtsrl
<Anonynom> usr13,  from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.200, HAHA you guessed it! :)
<ActionParsnip> delac: don't get hung up on the model, just use the ID
<genericus> Wolseinstein do you see the drive on the left side, under "Devices"?
<jcarmbruster> Internet Explorer
<MonkeyDust> jcarmbruster  use something good, anything else wil do
<wiz_> sorry about that
<Wolseinstein> genericus, I cant see Devices but there is Places on the left
<FauxFaux> Don't modern versions of IE even support resuming?
<jcarmbruster> will try firefor
<jcarmbruster> firefox
<Wolseinstein> genericus,  here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1383231/
<xjkx> I just plugged a sound card, but its not working, I dont think its even in lspci, would you look for me ? http://pastebin.com/4rcqmK7N
<Anonynom> usr13, working FLAWLESSLY!
<genericus> Wolseinstein Yeah I saw that link. Don't know why you can't see Devices on the left, you are using Ubuntu 12.04 / 12.10 right?
<Anonynom> usr13, thankyouthankyouthank you~
<dcherniv> xjkx, is it a usb card mm?
<xjkx> dcherniv: pci card
<dcherniv> xjkx, whats the model/brand? what does dmesg say?
<xjkx> dcherniv: Encore Eletronics enm232-8via. Dmesg says a lot of things heh
<dcherniv> xjkx, pastebin dmesg pls?
<xjkx> dcherniv: http://pastebin.com/SiwEMmG4
<viktis> sup
<ActionParsnip> xjkx: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<dsa> ActionParsnip, lightdm was already installed it freezes should i try the xfce4?
<xjkx> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ce41acfd5968ec8a97ae23f1c9930c4ee0e0d2b6
<ActionParsnip> dsa: worth a shot
<dsa> ActionParsnip, ok thanks =)
<dcherniv> xjkx, looks like its not detected at all
<ActionParsnip> xjkx: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1383051
<Wolseinstein> genericus, YES I use Ubuntu 12.04 / but i boot GNOME desktop with lubuntu
<genericus> Wolseinstein Didn't know Lubuntu came with Gnome. Anyway my nautilus looks like this http://i.imgur.com/mtR2C.jpg Does it look like that for you?
<wiz_> Does anyone know how you can get rid of the right space on a second monitor? Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ATI Card
<s1lence> Wiz_KeeD: what do you mean 'right space'?
<Wiz_KeeD> there is a right small vertical space
<Wiz_KeeD> that does not let the window let stick to the far edge
<Wiz_KeeD> and it's scaring my eyes :)
<Wiz_KeeD> Wiz_KeeD
<Wiz_KeeD> http://postimage.org/image/8xvnp7q5n/
<Wiz_KeeD> there is a right orange bar that shows up in the printscreen but i can see part of my background there
<genericus> Wiz_KeeD are you talking about the scrollbar?
<fego> where can i have the source tarball of ca-certificates bundle?
<winb> Setting my time to 24-hour view is not working
<winb> anyone else?
<Wiz_KeeD> it's not the actual scrollbar it's part of my background that gets repeated and i cannot move anything past it
<IdleOne> fego: apt-get ca-certificates
<IdleOne> fego: apt-get source ca-certificates
<fego> IdleOne: actually i would if it were a Debian system,
<ActionParsnip> winb: in which desktop?
<IdleOne> fego: This is an Ubuntu support channel.
<winb> ActionParsnip: ubuntu-gnome-12.10 with classic settings (no effects)
<ActionParsnip> winb: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/enable-date-day-seconds-on-indicator-datetime/
<fego> IdleOne: sorry but i thought people might guide me where i can get a source tarball for ca-certificates bundle
<trism> fego: also from the web http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/quantal/ca-certificates
<IdleOne> fego: Right, we can provided you are running Ubuntu
<IdleOne> fego: You should really know better then to be asking non ubuntu related support questions in #ubuntu.
<Wiz_KeeD> genericus, nevermind it was a setting from ati to move the image on the second monitor closer to the edge
<dsa> ActionParsnip, xfce runs ok :D
<ActionParsnip> dsa: sweet, compiz needs 3D accelleration to be running, XFCE will run on anything :)
<dsa> ActionParsnip, hehe i really like unity though too bad it wont run ok with the onboard graphics i guess it's because of the VIA drivers
<dsa> =(
<stevr1it> hello i have a little problem with the video driver ati , i cannot change them, and ubuntu 12.10 can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> dsa: it can, get updates and try
<Cosmin> hello, can someone help me with gcc on ubuntu? i just started to use these and i need to learn alot
<ActionParsnip> dsa: you may need an xorg.conf file to get 3D accelleration setup
<Wiz_KeeD> c ya guys thanks for your help!
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: install build-essential to get a compiling environment :)
<Cosmin> i build it
<Cosmin> installed it*
<s1lence> Cosmin: man gcc :)
<ninp0> Cosmin, what ya tryin to do
<dnewkirk> Cosmin: GCC has an extensive manual at the website for GCC. To really learn how to use the compilers, it's best to do a bit of reading there. It may be hard to answer complex questions via IRC :/
<dsa> ActionParsnip, mmm nice then i'll have to search a bit more..
<Cosmin> i have read some tutorials, i just don't understand where do i have to put the file that i've created with gedit
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: which file?
<Cosmin> i made for the beggining a simple program that i have saved on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: you don't have to put it anywhere special, you can compile in terminal
<Cosmin> and saved it "hello.cpp"
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: desktop is fine
<Cosmin> yea
<Cosmin> then
<Cosmin> i go to terminal
<Cosmin> with g++ hello.cpp
<Cosmin> and nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: you will need to run:    cd ~/Desktop    first
<drecute> does anyone run zend server and php-fpm on the same box without conflict?
<dnewkirk> unless you are in the Desktop directory, it won't find it
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: or the interpretter won't find the file
<Cosmin> it says on the first row
<Cosmin> g++: error: hello.cpp: No such file or director
<Cosmin> y
<drecute> or having to tweak php source .deb
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: read above
<blueribbon> Yo! WHen creating a live usb using unetbootin it seems to hang on step 3 for AGES
<Cosmin> ok
<Cosmin> i did now
<Cosmin> with the desktop
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<blueribbon> I can only assume this is a lot of overhead in creating the preserve files section?
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: Step 3 is creating the bootleader.
<Cosmin> and now it says hello.cpp:1:23: fatal error: iostream.h: no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: how much persistance did you set?
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: 4gb
<blueribbon> Or was it 5...
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: I'd ask in #c++
<Cosmin> oo
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: that's going to take a whle
<Cosmin> ok
<tze> CosmicB: #include <iostream>
<tze> CosmicB: without the.h
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to create a usb stick for a thin client (to use as a media centre)
<Cosmin> without h?
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: How long? at a guestimation?
<Cosmin> hmmm why? i knew i need to use iostream.h
<Cosmin> i'll try wait
<tze> you don't
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: imagie copying 5Gb of data to a USB stick, how long does it take?
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: Bah! Ok well I am burning xubuntu. I am assuming I do still need this section?
<tze> iostream.h is pre-standard (1998)
<dnewkirk> Cosmin: without the h. The standard libraries are referenced without the .h in C++, not your own however.
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: well...not burning really ;)
<Cosmin> aha
<d00m> hello :D
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: Yeah I know. I was jus too lazy to think o the right term
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: Damn I hate technlogy, grr.
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: its cool, you are understood :D
<Cosmin> i deleted the .h thingy and now it says hello.cpp in function 'int main()':
<d00m> Just wonder, i need a program for ubuntu so i can cut samples from a video, does anyone a program for that? :)
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: cool, well I hope this work :D
<bobweaver> d00m,  openshot ?
<ActionParsnip> d00m: here are some options: http://www.junauza.com/2012/01/video-editing-software-for-ubuntu.html
<drecute> can I access a chroot from host environment?
<drecute> Like I want to have zend server chrooted and be able to access it from host system
<d00m> ActionParsnip Awsome! Big thanks, thats exactly what i needed! :)
<kieppie1> morning folks
<dcherniv> drecute, oh my... no
<dsa> ActionParsnip, you were right at least there is no xorg.conf in here
<dsa> XD
<ActionParsnip> dsa: not by default, but if you make one it will be obeyed
<arvislacis> I need libxatr.acker1 (without dot) package, can anyone help?
<arvislacis> With version number 8.0.4-ubuntu0.2
<stupid-by-defaul> hello.. got litle work for some one..
<kieppie3> I have a HTPC that was running (essentially) headless for a while now, serving up only XBMC. I recently upgraded to 12.10, which broke the display (ATI). I've tried resolving the issue, but getting nowhere. thought I'd use this opportunity to install ubuntu-desktop, but stuff's still borked. I've tried removing & purging & reinstalling x11, xserver, fglrx & orther display resources. anyone able to offer me any help, please?
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: omg omg omg omg it worked omg
<blueribbon> :D
<dcherniv> kieppie1, what driver fglrx or built in?
<arvislacis> Any help for me?
<drecute> dcherniv: no?
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: is the system a desktop OS?
<dcherniv> drecute, as far as i know theres no way
<dsa> ActionParsnip, so i wont probably need to install drivers,  just get good xorg.conf settings and it should work?
<arvislacis> Yes
<drecute> dcherniv: not even chroot
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: are you running Hardy?
<arvislacis> No
<arvislacis> Precise
<kieppie3> hi dcherniv: GPU is an ATI Radeon 4350 HD. I've tried both the native & the ATI prop driver, but doesn't seem to work. I really want to scratch all display & start anew, but it seems there are remnants of stuff left behind
<drecute> dcherniv: everytime I install zend server on the same system running php-fpm, zend server crashes the php-fpm
<drecute> dcherniv: hence, i think i can use chroot to isolate the problem
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libxatracker1
<arvislacis> ActionParsnip, I need to get deb package of libca.tr.acker
<drecute> dcherniv: how will that be a problem?
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: sudo apt-get install libxatracker1
<stupid-by-defaul> any one free for helping me??
<arvislacis> AceBlade258, I can't get it directly because I have restriction of my internet.
<AceBlade258> lol, auto-complete fail
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: usb is painfully slow,despite what people may think or say
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: I lied. It does not work :(!
<winb> ActionParsnip: Didn't work for me. I have no /appa/indicators/datetime in dconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> stupid-by-defaul: just ask ad the channel will reply, if it can
<arvislacis> ActionParsnip, Could you please get 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.2 version, rename it and send to me?
<ActionParsnip> winb: search all of dconf for datetime then
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: God damnit this is annoying :/ I give up. Thank god for USB connectivity in modern TVs.
<dcherniv> kieppie3, tried nomodeset in grub options?
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: do you not have web access on the system?
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: what is the output of:   uname -a
<arvislacis> ActionParsnip, I have university Internet and it bans some keywords.
<dcherniv> kieppie3, nomodeset might help if you have standard drivers
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: don't mind doing it :D
<arvislacis> What?
<dcherniv> kieppie3, for fglrx ati is notorious for deprecating older cards in the newest drivers. check the ati site for the newest driver and make sure your card is supported
<drecute> dcherniv: do you have alternative ideas on what I want to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: what is the output of:   uname -a
<arvislacis> Linux arvis 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:41:14 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: I can only assume usb3 is actually quite good?
<kieppie3> dcherniv: I have not. presently ssh'd into the box, trying to flush out some old bits & loading new.
<dcherniv> drecute, php-fpm is fast-cgi from what i can tell?
<kieppie3> dcherniv: thanks - I will. I'm happy to use the linux drivers if it offers 3D hardware-accelleration
<drecute> dcherniv: yeah
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/package
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: is that ok?
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: its a faster tech, yes
<arvislacis> I will look.
<mavi> olaa
<blueribbon> ok coool :)
<dcherniv> drecute, what do php/apache logs say when it crashes?
<mavi> c'è qualche italiano che mi può dare una mano con ubuntu?
<arvislacis> Thanks ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: personally I think PXE booting is the future :)
<ActionParsnip> arvislacis: np, got the file?
<blueribbon> PXE?
<arvislacis> Yes, also installed it.
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: booting on the network
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: Oh. Screw that :x
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: you'll see :)
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: hmm nahhh
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: Far too much for me. Too many security issues etc
<kieppie3> dcherniv: the ATI site seems to indicate the 4xxx-series cards are supported, but does not explicitly list individual cards
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: you can keep the PXE server updated, saves having to upgrade much once installed
<ActionParsnip> kieppie3: there is a PPA with the legacy driver
<ANTI-NON-FREE-OS> actionparsnip is there a way to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 with out loosing your files like videos and soforth from upgrading from a usb install
<ActionParsnip> ANTI-NON-FREE-OS: your backups will prevent any data loss
<blueribbon> ActionParsnip: Seems like the dream to me ;)
<ANTI-NON-FREE-OS> what backups
<ActionParsnip> ANTI-NON-FREE-OS: the backups you made, your data is important. Right?
<ActionParsnip> blueribbon: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<dcherniv> kieppie3, cool, i'd install driver from ati site. usually all you have to do is run their install script. If that fails/usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh --force
<ANTI-NON-FREE-OS> not realy
<ActionParsnip> ANTI-NON-FREE-OS: then why ask, just go for it
<ANTI-NON-FREE-OS> i can actually do with out i was just hoping i dint have to back everything up
<kieppie3> dcherniv: tried that - will do so again
<ActionParsnip> ANTI-NON-FREE-OS: the upgrade  process doesn't delete any user data......
<ActionParsnip> ANTI-NON-FREE-OS: you should have a backup if your data is of any value to you
<ANTI-NON-FREE-OS> but the thing is i dont know how to upgrade from usb
<mavi> hi
<mavi> someone can please help me ?
<ANTI-NON-FREE-OS> bbl going to go figure this out
<ActionParsnip> ANTI-NON-FREE-OS: you can boot to the media and there will be an upgrade optin
<ANTI-NON-FREE-OS> ahhh cool thanks action parsnip
<BluesKaj> mavi , just ask your question
<ActionParsnip> ANTI-NON-FREE-OS: use TAB to autocomplete nicks :)
<ANTI-NON-FREE-OS> ok
<mavi> ok i've ubuntu studio and i would like to install avant window navigator..how?
<stupidBYdefault> virtual box help?
<topper4125> Running 12.04.01, something keeps popping up asking for my gnomering password... how do I find out what program is prompting for it?
<ActionParsnip> mavi: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<stupidBYdefault> on private if possible
<ActionParsnip> topper4125: its gnome-keyring
<topper4125> Right... but it never says *what* is asking for the PW
<ActionParsnip> stupidBYdefault: if you ask in the channel you have more chance of a fix as more eyes are reading your issue and can make suggestions
<mavi> quantal
<ActionParsnip> topper4125: its the password you set for it
<ActionParsnip> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1~bzr830-2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 341 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<stupidBYdefault> yes, i know... cant follow all the lines
<xjkx> I ran this command (on the end of the message) to make my sound card work, but it was just not plugged right, I did it and now its shown. But after command, not even my onboard card works, and I cant play avi files anymore, it bugs. How can I undo this command ? I tested my sound card on an older version of ubuntu I have, and it worked, its all working now, except on this ubuntu I am now, which is the most updated, here is the command: sudo add-apt-reposito
<ActionParsnip> mavi: its in the official repos.
<AndreeeCZ> hi. I have a problem with my ac'97 integrated soundMAX soundcard.. Not even lspci can see it. What can i do? Thank you :)
<topper4125> I'm trying to figure out which app is asking for it... it pops up every 15ish minutes for no aparent reason... would like to find out why.
<ActionParsnip> AndreeeCZ: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> topper4125: if you don't know it then use http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<topper4125> I didn't forget the password... I just don't know why my system keeps asking for it... or what app keeps requiring it
<cheesecakes> can anyone confirm this
<cheesecakes> i think i may have found a bug in the users app
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: what you got ?
<cheesecakes> when you click on the change password and
<cheesecakes> the select the action as password asked on login and then click apply
<cheesecakes> i lose my password
<cheesecakes> the user password and then have to reset it using root prompt
<cheesecakes> because it fails to recognise the old password now
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: I suggest you report a bug
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: on the bug, give the steps to recreate and the bug guys can have a go
<cheesecakes> but i just want to know if its my system that acting weird
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: can you test this?
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: precise
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: I'm on raring, sorry
<cheesecakes> is raring newer?
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: yes, its the pre-release
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip, sorry it took so long: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e019ff198ac38e216016f281f94c30f1b3356c72
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: quantal has been released and is stable and later than precise
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: Quantal is not LTS though
<d4rkh4nd8> Is there a terminal command to restore Ubuntu to like new install. I dont wanna go thru the hole reinstall
<ActionParsnip> AndreeeCZ: there are no sound cards detected in your system....
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip, I know. But why? The soundcard IS on the mobo. It has jacks and is enabled in bios..
<ActionParsnip> d4rkh4nd8: if you make a new user and log in as that, is that how you want the system to be
<d4rkh4nd8> Ya, basicaly keep the updates and loose any programs installed
<ActionParsnip> AndreeeCZ: is it enabled in BIOS?
<AndreeeCZ> yes, it has two modes: auto and disabled. Now its on auto.
<ActionParsnip> d4rkh4nd8: the apps will not be uninstalled, all you need to do is default the apps
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: still give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> AndreeeCZ: i'd run:   dmesg | less     after a reboot and see if its deteted at boot
<cheesecakes> make sure your root password is different thought
<d4rkh4nd8> so new user and delet any olf files i dont want. Im giving the PC to a friend. But i cant do a new install my usb and cd/dvds are gone
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: I don't have  root password, its not required or advised
<cheesecakes> *though or you will have to go  into recoverymode
<tinyhand> Ubuntu is awesome, i just switched from Mac OS X and im loving it!
<ActionParsnip> d4rkh4nd8: if you boot to root recovery mode and dete the hidden folders (but not ~/.bashrc ~/.profile ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority)  and reboot, you will get default folders made for your apps
<cheesecakes> tinyhand: yehaa
<d4rkh4nd8> okay thank you Action just wat i needed
<ActionParsnip> d4rkh4nd8: make sure you have no configs etc you want to keep for apps in $HOME or $HOME/.config    but remove the rest
<d4rkh4nd8> okay very kool thanks
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: so just set my login pass in the GUI app, that's all
<cheesecakes> no no
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: I have user accounts open and unlocked
<tinyhand> Apple's marketing department has coerced people in paying over 1k for a computer when all they plan on doing is some casual web browsing and office tasks
<cheesecakes> click on the password field in gui and then change the action to "Login without a password" and click change
<ActionParsnip> tinyhand: been saying that for years
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: I dont ave that. After I click the password dots. I get current, new , confirm
<cheesecakes> and then try to use the users password for something like sudo su
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: using:   sudo -i    is advised
<cheesecakes> dont you have a action drop down list ?
<cheesecakes> above current password
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: ahh got it, had to change a few things
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: yeah seems to kill the pass in Raring too
<cheesecakes> yo where did run off to?
<cheesecakes> *you
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip, dmesg: sharetext.org/YPfM
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: recovery ?
<cheesecakes> lol
<ActionParsnip> AndreeeCZ: you need to read that, see where and if the sound device gets seen
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: indeed
<cheesecakes> i thought so
<d4rkh4nd8> Action i hope your still here... I made new user deleted old users, BUT i didnt set a pass for the new user. So now how do i Authenticate when it askes for it lol
<cheesecakes> my first bug report
<cheesecakes> yayy
<cheesecakes> lol
<d4rkh4nd8> Im trying to sudo chmod 777 FILENAME  and i dont have a pass to do it
<cheesecakes> d4rkh4nd8: do you know your root password?
<Wiz_KeeD> another installation question, best way to install java on ubuntu?
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip, i think its not there. But neither is my GPU which works
<d4rkh4nd8> i never set one whats the default one ?
<cheesecakes> ok heres what you do
<cheesecakes> reboot and boot into recovery mode
<cheesecakes> then do passwd
<cheesecakes> and set a root password
<cheesecakes> then do passwd <user>
<d4rkh4nd8> so passwd root ?
<d4rkh4nd8> okay thank you
<Wiz_KeeD> on ubuntu 12.04 lts
<xjkx> I ran this command (on the end of the message) to make my sound card work, but it was just not plugged right, I did it and now its shown. But after command, not even my onboard card works, and I cant play avi files anymore, it bugs. How can I undo this command ? I tested my sound card on an older version of ubuntu I have, and it worked, its all working now, except on this ubuntu I am now, which is the most updated, here is the command: sudo add-apt-reposito
<cheesecakes> just passwd will set the root password when you are the root user
<d4rkh4nd8> okay awesoem thank you again
<cheesecakes> anytime
<Wiz_KeeD> or should i use the software center?
<AndreeeCZ> ActionParsnip, im sorry. The GPU is there, its just not stated the vendor or model.
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: i already fixed it when i'd come back....
<ActionParsnip> !rootpass
<Jaclyn> Hi
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: fixed what?
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: the password issue
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: or were you advising someone how to reset their password in root prompt?
<cheesecakes> oh i was helping d4rkh4nd8
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: please don't advise how to set the root password
<cheesecakes> may i ask why?
<cheesecakes> i think it is a good security measure
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: its not supported, advised or necessary in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: its worse, you have another account active, not better at all
<cheesecakes> but isnt root active by default?
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: the account is disabled for a reason
<cheesecakes> or am i confusing distros
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: by people I am very sure know more about Linux than you do
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: if the user forgets their password, easy access to root console is really handy. If they also forget their root password then guess who has to dig them out?
<Jaclyn> Is anyone willing to help me with two hardware problems and a wine problem?
<AceBlade258> Jaclyn: hardware
<cheesecakes> the recovery mode would help
<AceBlade258> let's start there
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: they will need the root password to log in there, which has been forgotten....
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: think
<cheesecakes> ahh
<cheesecakes> then the shadow file comes into play
<cheesecakes> lol you are right sorry
<Jaclyn> ok. Well, I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.10, and now ubuntu refuses to register anything plugged into one of my USB ports, and says that I have 1.7GiB of RAM when I have 2GB
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: if you want to set it on your system that's fine. But don't advise average users who may be new to Linux how to do it
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: it makes more work for supported
<cosmicfires> what's a good usb tv stick to use with ubuntu?
<AceBlade258> Jaclyn: Only one usb port?
<Jaclyn> Yup
<Jaclyn> Just one
<cheesecakes> ok cool will remeber this
<Jaclyn> It has power, but if I plug a mouse or a keyboard or anything into it, it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Jaclyn: did you upgrade to Precise in between?
<Jaclyn> Yes
<cheesecakes> will not recommend setting the root password
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: thanks :)
<Jaclyn> I used the update manager to go from 11.10 > 12.04 >12.10
<ActionParsnip> Jaclyn: do you have an onboard video chip?
<Jaclyn> Yes
<AceBlade258> Jaclyn: ram isn't a big deal, are you using/do you have integrated graphics?
<cheesecakes> no problem
<Jaclyn> BEcause I have a crappy 2006 laptop
<ActionParsnip> Jaclyn: its using the system ram for the video RAM
<Jaclyn> ok.
<AceBlade258> Jaclyn: you can change the ammount used in the bios
<Jaclyn> Hmm
<Jaclyn> Well
<Jaclyn> That's fine
<Jaclyn> I just wanted to know where it was
<AceBlade258> Jaclyn: however, you should leave it where it's at, 256 is a decent graphics ram
 * Jaclyn planned on leaving it there
<AceBlade258> sorry, i tend to not read as i type
<Jaclyn> issok. But what's going on with the USB port?
<ActionParsnip> Jaclyn: do you have a usb keyboard?
<Jaclyn> Yes
<Wiz_KeeD> guys, can anyone tell me how to install java oracle on ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<Wiz_KeeD> the safe way :)
<ActionParsnip> Jaclyn: does the numlock key light if you press the numlock key?
<Wiz_KeeD> there is always multiple ways of doing it and i'd hate to mess things up on a fresh install
<Jaclyn> No.
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Wiz_KeeD> using ubuntu software?
<Jaclyn> If I plug my mouse into the port it lights up for a second and then turns off
<ActionParsnip> Jaclyn: sounds like the USB ports are disabled. Are they enabled in BIOS?
<Jaclyn> YEs
<Jaclyn> If I boot up windows the USB ports work just fine
<Jaclyn> It's just that one USB port
<xjkx> is there any way to restore ubuntu to..as if it was just installed now, removing everything added, just like brand new again without burning cds, and losing /home
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, isn't java 8 out?
<Jaclyn> The other two USB ports work just fine
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: yes, its on that ppa too....
<Wiz_KeeD> so should i replace 7 with 8?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: yes........
<Wiz_KeeD> it has some freakish terminal menu instead of a nice gui ActionParsnip :))
<Wiz_KeeD> from where to accept the terms and conditions
<brontosaurusrex> xjkx: if home is on separate parition then yes
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: use TAB and ENTER to accept the license
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: not freakish at all
<xjkx> brontosaurusrex: no, its not. I dont mean reinstall, just restore it
<Wiz_KeeD> yes i did that, was just wondering why it has that old-school interface to it
<xjkx> its broken now
<Wiz_KeeD> when in some examples it showed a proper gui comming up when installing java
<brontosaurusrex> xjkx: i see, dunno about that
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: lots of things have a text interface
<MonkeyDust> tip for future reference: hardinfo is a nice gui tool
<Wiz_KeeD> maybe the java7 was different idk
<Jaclyn> So. Do you have any idea why my USB port would do that? It was working just fine before I upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: its an installer using the tar.gz from the java site, the deb is just a jandy way to install it. Nothing more
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you can do it manually using the archive, the deb just does it for you
<BluesKaj> Jaclyn, if you run lsusb , does it show ?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: the java will also update as the PPA is updated
<Mrokii> Hello. I want to create an encrypted archive with Archive manager but I can't seem to active encryption of the filelist itself.
<Guest58851> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me here. My Problem is: I have a D-Link DWL-G570
<Guest58851> And, I cant seem to connect to a network
<Mrokii> I mean, the option to encrypt the filelist in Archive Manager is ghosted.
<conall> Is there any way I can sync a folder to another partition easily WITHOUT ENCRIPTION?
<Jaclyn> It shows 5. I have three USB ports, a card slot, and A CF slot. Do you think the other two are those?
<Reptile_Skillz> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me. My Network card is working, It can list the nearby networks... But it wont connect to them, even with the correct password! Could someone please help me?
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: what are you connecting to them to achieve?
<Reptile_Skillz> A Conenction to surf the web
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: is it running a proxy software?
<Jaclyn> BluesKaj: It shows five.
<Reptile_Skillz> Nope.
<luckyphuq> conall: use GRSYNC (a frontend for rsync)
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: do other systems connect to it ok?
<BluesKaj> Jaclyn, can you paste the output in pastebin
<conall> thanks luckyphuq
<Jaclyn> k
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip, Yes, But same problem.. I dont get it.
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: can you ping 8.8.8.8 through the system?
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  Yeah, One sec. let me try that
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  Nope. It doesnt let me connect.. It keeps on saying Conenction for about 10 minuites before fail.
<Jaclyn> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/VZhLBYeQ
<Wiz_KeeD> everything worked ActionParsnip thank you
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: check routing then
<n0sq> some stuff won't play in firefox from usatoday.com - don't know what i'm missing
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: no wrries. The PPA makes life a lot easier
<kgs> topper4125: here? :)
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  I have. Ive also rebooted my Router And Modem.
<Wiz_KeeD> i saw these instructions on some other site using google but i never got which way is the best to go
<Wiz_KeeD> using software center, apt-get from repositories, adding other repositories and then isntalling, using debs to install
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: why are you using a system to get web access if you have a router?
<Wiz_KeeD> there are so many ways
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: there are lots of ways to do many things in any OS
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah well installing in ubuntu has many of them :))
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  No, I have a Wireless Router, And Im too far away to use a cable. I only have 1 cable in the house, And my Wireless card on my dekstop )Non Built In) Doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: did you setup the connection sharing in the other OS correctly?
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  Yeah, I Did. My dad is even stumped on this one
<BluesKaj> Jaclyn, that looks very normal , perhaps your mouse only works with USB2.0 , the others appear to be the older USB version 1.1
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: can you ping the sharing system ok?
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  Its not a sharing system. Im using the Router to give Wireless Inetrnet acces to my Computer
<Reptile_Skillz> (Dekstop)
<Jaclyn> No
<Jaclyn> The mouse works with all USB ports
<stupidBYdefault> hello
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: so its a simple case of 'I cannot connect to my wireless router'?
<Jaclyn> In fact I usually plug it into that port
<Jaclyn> .-.
<stupidBYdefault> got problem with virtual - shared folder
<stupidBYdefault> any one wanna help?
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  No, I cant connect to ANY Wireless Connections even with the right passwords. No matter what I try
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: what wifi chip do you use?
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: read up on root user and sudo forum policy of ubuntu
<cheesecakes> i have to say i have been a doofus
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  D-Link DWL-G570
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  Err, Lemme check on that
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: thats the adapter, not the chip
<Jaclyn> BluesKaj: my mouse is just a standard Dell wired mouse. You know, the old indestructable kind that's the same as a PS2 mouse except it's usb
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  I dont know what chip
<Jaclyn> And if that was the case, how come my USB storage devices and keyboard don't work in that port either?
<K350> bash/regexp - how to fetch everything before a comma "," in a string?
<ActionParsnip> Reptile_Skillz: sudo lshw -C network     will show the chip
<insomniac_lemon> ActionParsnip, I'm attemptimg to use TestDisk to recover my data
<Wiz_KeeD> ok guys another problem, maybe you can still give a dog a bone ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | cheesecakes
<ubottu> cheesecakes: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Wiz_KeeD> i've been to the dropbox site and did cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86" | tar xzf -  then ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<BluesKaj> Jaclyn, are all the other usb ports occupied , if not try eqach one
<Wiz_KeeD> without downloading the deb or anything
<Wiz_KeeD> what did those two commands do actually?
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: I'm fully aware of the root password support in Ubuntu and uphold it in here
<Wiz_KeeD> i got stuff in usr share icons
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  Nope, that shows me just a Help Page
<Wiz_KeeD> and 2 in usr shareapt-install
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: downloads a file, then extracts it
<Jaclyn> BluesKaj: all of the other ones work
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm i can't find it
<mstc> I have ath9k wireless drivers.. the wireless cuts out randomly. This seems like a common problem but I've tried pretty much every solution out there, noting works
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, the wget part downloads dropbox x86 version
<stupidBYdefault> any1 wanna help me - virtual mashine - shared folder..
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah that i know
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: its in a hidden folder
<Wiz_KeeD> untars by using the pipe
<cheesecakes> ok noroot it is
<Wiz_KeeD> then runs a daemon
<Wiz_KeeD> i'd like remove all that command did
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: what do I need to read, please?
<Wiz_KeeD> and install it from the software center
<cheesecakes> i like the thought process too
<stupidBYdefault> any1 wanna help me - virtual mashine - shared folder..??
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: its just smart, you can also control whom can use sudo with the group 'sudo', if you want a root console you can run:  sudo -i
<SierraAR> Curious question. What would happen if I tried installing ubuntu 12.04 64-bit on a maching that doesnt have 64bit hardware?
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: so like I said, it's not needed
<SierraAR> Machine*
<cheesecakes> you dont need to read anything... i was saying i read up
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  Ah, There we are
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: the installer won't let you
<Wiz_KeeD> any ideeas on how i can remove all that those commands did?
<cheesecakes> and i liked the thought process :)
<Reptile_Skillz> ActionParsnip,  Would it be the Vendor?
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: you will get about 2 seconds of boot then the OS will tell you its not compatible
<luckyphuq> stupidbydefault: what's the problem you're having?
<SierraAR> ActionParsnip, alright, thanks. Was wondering because there's this computer that I have no idea what it supports, wasn't sure if it'd break something
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: you can check online if the system has a make and model
<insomniac_lemon> Has anyone here used TestDisk successfully and remebers what the restore options are?
<Wiz_KeeD> help? :-s
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: or if you grab a live CD / USB, you can run:  cat /proc/cpuinfo   and see the CPU, then look online, see what it can do
<cheesecakes> also recovering the ass
<heoyea_> nop
<cheesecakes> *root password is a pain
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: If the system is even vaguely new, it'll probably be 64bit :)
<guntbert> cheesecakes: please keep to support questions/answers
<cheesecakes> ok sorry again
<heoyea_> 64linux system has multiarch now
<heoyea_> u can use both 32/64bit package
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: no worries
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, when first ran the second command i got the small dropbox icon on the top left and it started syncing, now it doesn't start anymore and locate 'dropbox' just shows a few images and that it, and i cannot find the archive or it's contents, how can i remove everything else and have a fresh install of dropbox from the software center?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: just delete the downloaded folder and run:  sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<Shaun28382> Is this for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Shaun28382: yes
<Shaun28382> I have a question
<Shaun28382> Would I be able to install ubuntu 12.10 on my PPC p5 Mac?
<auronandace> !ppc | Shaun28382
<ubottu> Shaun28382: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<stupidBYdefault> hy, all
<stupidBYdefault> i need help
<ActionParsnip> stupidBYdefault: ask away
<SierraAR> Yep this one's 64-bit alright. Anybody have any recommendations for free games to put on a fresh ubuntu 12.04 install that's for a 11 year old girl?
<stupidBYdefault> i run virtual box... and cant access shared folder
<SierraAR> She likes games like club penguin and minecraft
<ActionParsnip> stupidBYdefault: have you asked in #vbox
<BluesKaj> Jaclyn, the only thing I can think of is, that one USB port has lost power from the power supply connection , you'll just have to use one of the others
<Jaclyn> Umm
<stupidBYdefault> thnx, i will go there
<Shaun28382> As i read, So my PowerPc Mac P5 is able install?
<luckyphuq> stupidbydefault: are you running windoze in the vm?
<cheesecakes> stupidBYdefault: : add user to the gourp vbox
<stupidBYdefault> jap
<ActionParsnip> Shaun28382: yes
<cheesecakes> *group
<Jaclyn> BluesKaj: No. It still has power to it.
<cheesecakes> then you can can access it
<Shaun28382> Thank you so much. But when i went to download before i forgot it took me to Server install instead desktop
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: add the playdeb PPA and you ca install lots of games there
<BluesKaj> Jaclyn, did you try a stick or something on it ?
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb   install that and then go crazy at: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/12.10/
<Jaclyn> BluesKaj: I plugged an external fan into it.
<Jaclyn> And if it lost power, it wouldn't work when I boot up windows
<SierraAR> ActionParsnip, will the things at the 12.10 link you give work for the 12.04 LTS version?
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: yes
<SierraAR> ActionParsnip, k, thanks
<ActionParsnip> SierraAR: no worres. Urban Terror is great if you like Counterstrike :)
<Marc__> Hello peoble, give a german chan for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Wiz_KeeD> it this a good tutorial for installing lamp on ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://tuxtweaks.com/2012/04/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<TJ-> Jaclyn: What's the make/model of the PC?
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Wiz_KeeD> or should i use taskel for it
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://www.unixmen.com/install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<Wiz_KeeD> what do you think ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: its only 2 commands....
<Wiz_KeeD> the link you gave me configures the parts separately
<Wiz_KeeD> and there's also sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<Marc__> I have today a ubuntu 12.10 install on a usb drive. Then have I install it on my new PC ubuntu and in the ending statium have the ubuntu installing not install the grup. Is a SSD Drive on have it installet. Can I from the ubuntu live install grup on the SSD Drive and find the ssd drive?
<mstc> Wiz_KeeD install everything separately, It's good to know where everything is configured http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<Jaclyn> TJ-: Acer Extensa 4420
<kerik> hey guys
<kerik> anybody here up for an off-topic challenge? (hint: might be fruit related?I know?)
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: did you even read Ubottu's link?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes i did
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: so why are you using apt-get .....
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: so I know you didn't read it.....or not properly
<kj4> how do i close ubottu's window in irssi?
<ActionParsnip> kj4: /win cl num
<ActionParsnip> kj4: replace um with the number of the window
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<TJ-> Jaclyn: physically, can you describe which port it is that is causing the problem? left, right, front?
<Wiz_KeeD> another question, i've recently formatted my ubuntu and previously i didn't have this problem but now my eyes really hurt when looking at the monitor
<kj4> ActionParsnip: you rock, thanks.  what does 'win' stand for?
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm thinking this could be caused by some faulty video-drivers
<Wiz_KeeD> from the silly ati-card
<Jaclyn> TJ-: The right hand side one.
<nashant> alright guys. When trying to use sudo I'm getting "sudo: must be setuid root". my root account doesn't have a password. Any solution?
<TJ-> Jaclyn: According to the manual I'm looking at that model has 2 USB ports on the right side (followed by S-Video then Ethernet ports) ... is it one of them?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: gimme a sec
<Jaclyn> TJ-: The one that Retard Squad didn't remove when the previous owner brought it in
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, i can give you more info about the laptop type, build and whatnot, been searching the web a bit but ati card ubuntu eyes hurt isn't exactly a very clear description of a problem
<TJ-> Jaclyn: Not sure I understand you. Do you mean that one of the ports there has been removed? But there should be two?
<Wiz_KeeD> i can launch atalyst control center with this ActionParsnip gksudo amdcccle
<Wiz_KeeD> and have some settings available
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Screenshot.png
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, i've finished that it's done :)
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: again, why are you using apt-get when you SAY you read the page. Where does it say apt-get?
<Wiz_KeeD> when installing tasksel?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: yes, install taskel, then use that to install the package is what the page says :)
<Wiz_KeeD> i did that thank you
<Wiz_KeeD> now my eyes pose a bigger problem :))
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: so you didn't read it
<Wiz_KeeD> maybe we're not talking about the same thing
<Wiz_KeeD> my eye LITERALLY hurt because of some video configuration
<Wiz_KeeD> which never happened before with the previous installation
<Wiz_KeeD> dunno if it's contrast, refresh rate, or some faulty drivers and i don't know where to begin fixing the problem
<kurtcocaine> 我轻轻的走，带走所有云彩?
<OerHeks> !cn | kurtcocaine
<ubottu> kurtcocaine: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Wiz_KeeD> guys
<MeanEYE> Evening folks. Anyone has any idea how to prevent module from loading in xorg.conf?
<Wiz_KeeD> shouldn't vim be installed with ubuntu?
<pth> Wiz_KeeD: Not in 12.04 it isn't
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: not by default
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/5429138
<Wiz_KeeD> why does this only happen to me? :)
<nashant> alright guys. When trying to use sudo I'm getting "sudo: must be setuid root". my root account doesn't have a password. Any solution?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<OerHeks> nashant, ubuntu has no root account.
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: it does, its just not able to be logged in to
<nashant> ok, OerHeks, how do I get my sudo working?
<kurtcocaine> OerHeks: go sudo su
<Wiz_KeeD> 'precise' ActionParsnip
<Wiz_KeeD> what is that?
<ActionParsnip> kurtcocaine: sudo -i      is advised
<OerHeks> nashant, the first user has root privelidge
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: and the output of:   apt-cache policy vim vim-common
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/5429148
<Wiz_KeeD> what has happened, vim-common is installed and broken or what?
<ActionParsnip> nashant: your first user is in a group called 'sudo' which gives access to the sudo command, when you need admin power, prefix the command with suo
<nashant> OerHeks, when I try to use sudo, I get the error above. When I try su, it asks for a password and nothing works
<Wiz_KeeD> should i remove, purge it then reinstall or smth?
<kurtcocaine> sudo bash
<Wiz_KeeD> why did this happen in the first place?
<kurtcocaine> I think would also wwork
<ActionParsnip> nashant: what error does sudo give?
<nashant> ActionParsnip, when I try to sudo I get 'sudo: must be setuid root'
<ActionParsnip> nashant: is this on a VPS by any chance?>
<nashant> VPS?
<kurtcocaine> nashant: Virtual Private Server
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: sudo apt-get --purge remove vim-common; sudo apt-get install vim
<kurtcocaine> like a dedicated server but with low specs
<kurtcocaine> answer is no
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: run:  sudo apt-get clean     first
<Wiz_KeeD> can you tell me why this happened ActionParsnip ?
<MroiZo> Hi everybody, can any one help me with a kinda odd problem? I have an external keyboard plugged into my laptop running lubuntu 12.10, but i'm not able to type "@" and other special characters until i type something (anything) on the built in keyboard... (it's an english system, with danish keyboard, lubuntu 12.10)... everything works fine on LinuxMint but as i remember i had the same problem on Ubuntu a while back
<Wiz_KeeD> what does clean do?
<Wiz_KeeD> i did it
<Wiz_KeeD> now purge and remove?
<nashant> ah, nope. it's a portable image
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you have vim-common installed from somewhere other then the ubuntu repos, it is causing the issues
<kurtcocaine> MroiZo: Ubuntu sux, rather use Mint then
<Wiz_KeeD> how the hell did that get installed? from what? it's a fresh new install of ubuntu :o
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: now when you install the package the deps can be met
<kurtcocaine> I couldn't get my soundcard to work on ubuntu
<kurtcocaine> worked fine on mint
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: the clean command removes the cache of packages you downloaded using install ad upgrade
<MroiZo> kurtcocaine, yeah i know, but i'm on a Asus eee 1215n and it likes a lightweight system better...
<Wiz_KeeD> nice! :D
<nashant> ActionParsnip: Not a VPS. It's a portable image for linuxonandroid
<Wiz_KeeD> it seems to be working
<nashant> I wanted to increase the size of the image
<ActionParsnip> nashant: what is the output of:      ls -l `which sudo`; lsb_release -sc
<kurtcocaine> MroiZo: I like your nick, Mr Oizo is cool, install debian, like the lightweight version, think there is one, debian also has apt-get (ubuntu is a fork of debian)
<Wiz_KeeD> it worked, many thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> kurtcocaine: why not install ubuntu mini then install openbox if you like lightweight
<MroiZo> kurtcocaine, i'm thinking going back to mint, and just installing xfce or lxde
<kurtcocaine> MroiZo: Debian has an xfce version and lxde if i recall correctly.
<ActionParsnip> MroiZo: install ubuntu mini, then install openbox and your OS willbe little over 1Gb installed
<kurtcocaine> Or install OpenBSD =P
<MroiZo> ActionParsnip, but the problem is that my external keyboard doesn't work properly on ubuntu... and i don't know why
<Jaclyn> TJ-: Yes, there were two USB ports there, but one of them got removed.
<ActionParsnip> MroiZo: are there bugs reported?
<nashant> ActionParsnip: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45180 Nov 24 21:12 /usr/bin/sudo
<ActionParsnip> nashant: and:   lsb_release -sc
<Evil_Eric> mmmmk time to rebuild this install
<sdfsdf> » o.o
<nashant> ActionParsnip: sorry, I left out the 'precise' on a new line after that last one, and for this one just 'precise'
<MroiZo> ActionParsnip, i don't know...
<ActionParsnip> nashant: sudo chmod +t /usr/bin/sudo
<Evil_Eric> wasnt able to keep my stuff from the upgrade and have the features i want
<ActionParsnip> MroiZo: I suggest you report one then
<MroiZo> Where do i do that?
<nashant> ActionParsnip: sudo: must be setuid root
<TJ-> Jaclyn: OK, well that sounds dicey to begin with! I'd suspect that the broken port alongside it is being detected by the driver and it decides to shut down both those ports for safety. I'd suggest restarting in Recovery mode from the GRUB menu, which will also make the kernel do debug logging, then examine "/var/log/dmesg" looking for any clues from the USB driver that it is shutting off the ports or finding some fault.
<ActionParsnip> nashant: but if you run:   ls -l /usr/bin/sudo       do you see: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 123360 Nov 16 14:42 /usr/bin/sudo
<zimzim> hello, I've just installed 12.10 on a laptop and can't get wireless to work
<ActionParsnip> nashant: notice the -rwsr   at the beginning :)
<ActionParsnip> zimzim: what wifi chip?
<Wiz_KeeD> i think i would have died without vim ActionParsnip
<kj4> ls
<kj4> ls
<kj4> who
<kj4> sorry
<FloodBot1> kj4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: no idea where you got vim-comon, but we removed it and all is well
<nashant> ActionParsnip: I got -rwxr at the beginning
<zimzim> not sure, how do i check?
<Wiz_KeeD> indeed it is, but it's very uncomfortable for me when things happen and i don't know why or what did it, the lack of control is disturbing
<ActionParsnip> nashant: then reboot to root recovery mode and you can do it there as root
<FirePowi> !of
<Jaclyn> TJ-: Thanks. I'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: there is no lack of control i Ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> when i'm using it there is :))
<Wiz_KeeD> and you cannot fully control the packages you install and whatnot
<Wiz_KeeD> strange anyway
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: sure you can, you can install and uninstall packages as you want
<nashant> ActionParsnip: how do I do that from the command line? I'm running a portable image
<FirePowi> Why do Multiverse is activate by default ?
<ActionParsnip> nashant: same command.
<nashant> Same command?
<zimzim> ActionParsnip: I've done lshw -C network, what info do you want to know?
<ActionParsnip> zimzim: the product line of the network device will tell you the chip
<zimzim> ActionParsnip: BCM4318 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver
<kurtcocaine> lspci
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | zimzim
<ubottu> zimzim: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zimzim> ActionParsnip: ok thx, gonna have a look
<BlueProtoman> I think my package system is broken.  I can't seem to install LibreOffice or GIMP.  (Ubuntu 11.10)
<BlueProtoman> For LibreOffice, I get "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libreoffice: Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1~oneiric1) but 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1~oneiric1 is to be installed"
<BlueProtoman> I do have a lot of software sources, though.
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?  I'm in somewhat of an emergency.
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: why, isn't libreoffice already installed?
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: I accidentally uninstalled it.  I'm trying to reinstall it.
<BlueProtoman> No, I'm not sure how I did that, either.
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: can you run:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy libreoffice libreoffice-core        use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Freewill> just use the ubuntu software center to install or reinstall Libre Office.
<ActionParsnip> Freewill: there appears to be a version conflict
<Freewill> ActionParsnip: are you using Xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Freewill: no but I have in the past
<SpaceRocket> in the NM the VPN connections uses PPTP, does this requires OpenVPN ?
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/CaRH4vxJ
<Freewill> ActionParsnip: Whatever flavor of Ubuntu you are using, first try updating your OS via update manager.
<BlueProtoman> Freewill: I got an error message, which I just described.
<ActionParsnip> Freewill: I don't have an issue in Ubuntu :)
<SpaceRocket> I'm unable to get OpenDNS working, set the IP in the NM but when verifying it still not working
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: you are using a PPA, and probably the cause of your issue
<TJ-> SpaceRocket: If you do "sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn-gnome network-manager-openvpn"  it'll support openVPN too
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: OK, so how can I fix this issue?
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep libreoffice | awk {'print $2'}`
<SpaceRocket> TJ-, so which VPN server supports PPTP ?
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: then run:   sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<raven> xubuntu 12.10 not maximized windows hide behind panels, any ideas? http://picpaste.com/ea7d6007929aacf066c3403c32a5e655.jpg
<TJ-> SpaceRocket: pptp-linux
<q_plaz> I've been trying to get wine installed on 12.10 (x64) and I'm running into unmet dependency issues
<ActionParsnip> q_plaz: did you add the wine ppa?
<FirePowi> Why do Multiverse is activate by default ?
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: Nope.  http://pastebin.com/Za2UZSpk
<BlueProtoman> Unmet dependency issues, looks like.
<Freewill> ActionParsnip: I did not see your previously posted error message. can you repost it, and do you get the error msg after launching LibreOffice?
<q_plaz> ActionParsnip: I did not
<ActionParsnip> q_plaz: good
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: remove the PPA and all remove the libreoffice packages, then install from the official Ubuntu repos
<q_plaz> This is a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10, just did all my upgrades and couldn't install it
<guntbert> Freewill: he has no error message posted, he has no problem, he is trying to help solving one
<Freewill> guntber: thx for the clarification.
<q_plaz> The Wine1.4 64-bit package has dependencies to the normal wine1.4, which has dependencies on wine-i386
<toph> han
<guntbert> Freewill: :)
<q_plaz> which it says, cannot install
<raven> xubuntu 12.10 not maximized windows hide behind panels, any ideas? http://picpaste.com/ea7d6007929aacf066c3403c32a5e655.jpg
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> list
<hs366> !list
<ubottu> hs366: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hs366> !!
<ciao> ! list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ciao> !list
<hs366>  /msg ubottu !bot
<hs366>  !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<guntbert> !askthebot > hs366
<ubottu> hs366, please see my private message
<LucidLuna> !askthebot > lucidluna
<ubottu> LucidLuna, please see my private message
<zimzim> ActionParsnip: my wireless is now working, thx
<q_plaz> Yikes I should've just gone with the LTS release
<eddie2222> hello all, I was wondering if someone could help me with an error updating from 10.10 maverick up to 11.04... I get an error thrown when i do a sudo apt-get update/sudo apt-get upgrade/sudo apt-get dist-upgrade about being able to reach the maverick repositories main/source/sources.gz and /main/binary-i386/Packagez.gz.. And yes I know 11.04 is not officially supported either
<eddie2222> i just need helping getting past the update. thanks
<eddie2222> tried the update using the shell as well as the gui package manager.
<eddie2222> alternatively, if someone could help me get my sound working, then I wouldnt have to update at all.
<FirePowi> Why do Multiverse is activate by default ? please.
<hs366> should I install any firewall on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<almoxarife> hs366: do you have a router in front of you?
<almoxarife> hs366: do you get dhp from a router?
<hs366> i have one wifi connected to my internet
<almoxarife> hs366: connected via what?
<guntbert> eddie2222: PLease take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - but it seems a little outdated
<hs366> WiFi with DHCP  === connected to cable from ISP
<almoxarife> hs366: that 'thing' you connect via wifi is your firewall, look at its 'settings'
<almoxarife> hs366: unless there are others connectiong within your network to that thing you dont trust then there is no need for a firewall
<hs366> no, I use Student house (Sweden), they usually connect computer directly to Wall-jack for Internet,  I connected to my Wifi Router, use DHCP and closed ICPM on my router.
<d00m> Evning everyone! I need some help, is it able to rar a file (archive style) via terminal?
<LucidLuna> yep
<eddie2222> guntbert: ive checked there, but like i said above, it fails to find the repository files when I go to check software updates/upgrade computer
<hs366> I think you can, I found some info from 7zip , if you run Terminal then type man 7zip you will get some info
<almoxarife> hs366: then you are safe behind the router settings
<Wulframn> I installed 12.04 and updated all packages today. My audio is working, but sounds horrible. Please help =P
<d00m> hs366 tackar
<hs366> almoxarife,  ok Cool  Thx
<eddie2222> the only error message that pops up is one about disabling 3rd party sources in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<hs366> d00m,  np
<eddie2222> and then it crashes on setting new software channels. same error about connecting to the main/sources/sources.gz and main/binrary/i-386/packages.gz
<cexwzq> ive just bought an ipod. it is possible to sync it by bluetooth?
<almoxarife> !info ipod
<ubottu> Package ipod does not exist in quantal
<almoxarife> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cowsquad> hello guys. I need some help creating a simple email script. Can anyone help me?
<cexwzq> wok
<cexwzq> ok
<insomniac_lemon> I installed Chrome on Xubuntu 12.04, and told it to be the default browser, every time I use it, it asks again, and every time I try to open a link in IRC it asks what to use, and Chrome is called "Debian sensible browser"......
<q_plaz> I saw a recommendation to install Wine1.5 for 12.10 because Wine1.4 doesn't work for it. However it has dependencies on the 32-bit package which cannot install too
<q_plaz> I'm going to have to downgrade to 12.04 I think
<Rikstation> Can i make xorg.conf independent of GFX card, i have removed an nvidia card and have now an ATI card, cannot load ubuntu
<almoxarife> Rikstation: does ati need xorg.conf?
<linux> hi
<linux> every one
<TheLinuxGuy101> hi linux
<linux> what the new
<almoxarife> linux: you got a question?
<d00m> damn, apt-get install unrar doesnt work ;<
<Rikstation> almoxarife, not 100% sure but since the change i get fatal error no screen and issue with nvidia so done rmmod nvidia and changed device from "nvidia@"to "nv" in xorg.conf but still no luck any pointers as im lost for direction what three can i bark at next
<eddie2222> d00m: try 'sudo apt-get install unrar-free'
<eddie2222> without the single quotes of course
<d00m> eddie2222 ty
<d00m> :D
<almoxarife> Rikstation: rename xorg.conf, you have the ati drivers installed? do so if not, un-install the nvidia drivers, and reboot
<linux> i have problem with unity +compiz
<eddie2222> d00m: no problem
<linux> unity crashing
<q_plaz> Can anyone else join #winehq or is that room closed
<hs366> d00m, maybe  it help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043444
<Rikstation> almoxarife, unintsall = rmmod nvidia? would you suggest another way
<hs366> q_plaz,  i joined
<almoxarife> Rikstation: you said xorg.conf existed? yes?
<q_plaz> hs366: thanks
<Rikstation> almoxarife, i have done the rmmod, i renamed the xorg.conf, in this case i just get blank screens and the monitor turns off. i do not have the ati drivers installed
<q_plaz> it says I'm banned and I've never been in there before :<
<almoxarife> Rikstation: no drivers installed for the card ati?
<Rikstation> almoxarife, currently in the partedmagic live cd Which is awesome
<Rikstation> no almoxarife, not installed, suggested method from current situation?
<hs366> q_plaz,  I don't know about the rules ! but maybe you need to register first
<gunarm1> i'm trying to put fortune in my motd.d and something isng working
<almoxarife> Rikstation: use apt-get in terminal on the ubuntu, not sure though what package you need to install, fgrlx?
<almoxarife> !info ati
<ubottu> Package ati does not exist in quantal
<tentaclemoose> is there a specific channel for nexus7 ubuntu?
<almoxarife> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<almoxarife> tentaclemoose: #android-root is a good start
<Rikstation> almoxarife, to do this, before ubutu loads, i would need to be connected to the net, i am unfamilier on how to do this via cli, i will research how, thank you
<tentaclemoose> i wasn't so concerned with the installation
<gunarm1> I noticed that if I do fortune it works, but sudo fortune fails to find a file, /usr/games/fortune is rwxr-xr-x
<gunarm1> root:root
<tentaclemoose> almoxarife: i was more concerned with the ubuntu side of things
<trism> gunarm1: root probably doesn't have /usr/games in it's path, /usr/games/fortune works, though I'm not sure why you are running it with sudo
<tentaclemoose> almoxarife: **desktop linux side of things, specifically, the various desktop environments and various OS improvements that could be made
<alecst> (not specifically ubuntu-related) any idea why the OK button doesn't show up in Evolution mail?
<alecst> http://i.imgur.com/CgWfA.png
<tentaclemoose> in any case, i shall continue my search there, thank you very much.
<cheesecakes> my bios shows my cpu clock speed at 1.80 mhz but ubuntu is showing 800 mhz
<cheesecakes> its a dell inspiron 1420 laptop
<cheesecakes> am i missing something
<cheesecakes> its a dual core cpu
<almoxarife> tentaclemoose: i saw a vid of someones idea (not conical yet) of ubuntu running on android, he had ubuntu running in the background and accessed it via a vnc window, it looked pretty mess
<insomniac_lemon> Why does Ubuntu 12.04 have no sound after installing
<tentaclemoose> whoawhoawhoa slow down ther almoxarife
<tentaclemoose> nexus 7 has official canonical support
<tentaclemoose> it's their testbed for porting the OS to arm
<tentaclemoose> *portable arm
<FauxFaux> cheesecakes: Hopefully it's showing the powersaved cpu speed, and will go up if you actually use the cpu.
<almoxarife> tentaclemoose: well then, it should be a piece of cake, good luck
<cheesecakes> FauxFaux: can i max out the cpu and test it
<tentaclemoose> read the above comments i made
<tentaclemoose> i was concerned with performance, and was looking for people with experience in the matter
<cheesecakes> i saw this 800 mhz in /proc/cpuinfo
<insomniac_lemon> I don't have sound in Xubuntu 11.04, either, no matter what profile I use, even after installing a bunch of updates.
<FauxFaux> cheesecakes: If you really care that much, sure.
<cheesecakes> how?
<insomniac_lemon> Err, Xubuntu 12.04
<mike_papa> hello, I've just created my first (working) livecd with ubuntu customization kit. I'm wandering... how come it's almost twice as big as original .iso file? I removed dozens of packages, not really smallest, and all I added was Chrome, Pycharm and Django. Does update add so much?
<chemaher76> hello
<mike_papa> Or this image that you download from Ubuntu site is somehow compressed?
<cheesecakes> any help is appreciated
<d00m> shouldnt apt-get install rar work?
<cheesecakes> i am trying this becuase i feel better performance is possible
<mike_papa> d00m: works for me
<kieppie> dcherniv: got it working now, thanks for your help. was the g'damn fglrx drivers provied by ATI that was fubar. had to resort to some PPA regression hack
<gunarm1> trism I assumed the motd scripts were already run as root
<keber> mis juhtub, kui ükskott näitab ükskotti kaksikutele, kui kaksikutestükskott näitab kaksikutest ükskotti kolmikutele, kui kolmikutest ükskottnäitab kolmikutest ükskotti nelikutele, mis juhtub, kui nelikutest ükskott näitab nelikutest ükskotti viisikutele, mis juhtub kui viisikutest ükskott näitab viisikutest ükskotti kuusikutele, mis juhtub, kui kuusikutest ükskott näitab kuusikutest ükskotti seitsmendikkudele, mis juhtub, kui seitsmendikust 
<kieppie> I'm having trouble with my PulseAudio all of a sudden. I've tried reinstalling the PA - getting this in my syslog: http://pastebin.com/uJ7xVrXm
<trism> gunarm1: they are
<blackshirt> hey
<Macone> hey
<Macone> any tips on how to get python work with ubuntu?
<Macone> or should I google>???
<kieppie> anyone able to help me out with theis PulseAudio issue on 12.10 please?
<blackshirt> macone, pyhton works great in linux
<[TiZ]> Okay, I've got a REALLY weird linking problem... apparently ld can't find a shared library if it has a version number at the end. If I take the version number off, I can compile. But then I can't run it because it's looking for a file with the version number at the end! What the heck's going on here?!
<krone> ola
<xjkx> I just installed the system, brand new. My sound card does not work, encore enm232-8via, I know it works on an old version of ubuntu I have, so it must be compatible, what should I do
<xjkx> Its listed on "Sound" in gnome control center
<xjkx> Sorry, crashed, still with the sound problem
<insomniac_lemon> xjkx, I think it's a bug with Ubuntu 12.04, my video card is recognized as a sound device, but has no options (in ALSA), and does not have any working profiles in pulseaudio
<xjkx> insomniac_lemon: its just because your video card has a hdmi output
<xjkx> Happens the same here in all ubuntu versions I have
<insomniac_lemon> yes, but I had no problems in 11.04
<insomniac_lemon> it worked through HDMI then
<insomniac_lemon> It just only worked in 1 profile
<xjkx> where do I check these profiles you speak of ?
<Macone> OK blackshirt, do you know if python and rubi is packages are present in pack 12.04
<Macone> ruby....
<Dr_Willis__> ruby is in the repos.. python is installed by default
<insomniac_lemon> xjkx, in whatever audio settings, under "configuration" or something there will be a drop-down box with different profiles
<Macone> how do i get ruby??
<ktu> @.@
<ActionParsnip> Macone: install it like any other package
<ActionParsnip> !ruby
<ActionParsnip> Macone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<Dr_Willis__> !manual | Macone
<ubottu> Macone: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<marcm> hey there
<marcm> which PPA should I use for PHP 5.4 and Ubunutu 12.04 LTS? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | marcm
<ubottu> marcm: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sambagirl> what i have a tremendous lack of understanding is why these companies setup these cloud configurations and the instances you can create are so mem low. why are the memory options so low? they act liked 2gig for a server is incredible.
<xjkx> Its weird, the mic works -.- when I speak, audacity reacts, so the mic works ! But I cant hear
<marcm> ActionParsnip understand, but I'd like to use PHP 5.4 on Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> marcm: the link Ubittu gave allows you to searc the PPAs.
<cambazz> hello, i need to take some frames out of a 2 hr avi file. i tried to splice it with ffmpeg, and although it was successful, was not to much use
<cambazz> is there a video editing / cutting tool like virtual dub?
<ActionParsnip> marcm: you would have found:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webstack/php; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<sambagirl> he left
<sambagirl> he came back
<marcm> ActionParsnip webstack, hmm, sounds nice :D
<Dr_Willis__> irc_332,irc_333: channel topic/date
<ActionParsnip> marcm: all I did was search using the page ubottu gave, nothing more.......
<marcm> ActionParsnip so that is from backports then?
<ActionParsnip> marcm: no, its a PPA.
<marcm> ActionParsnip i just read that they backported it from Quantal, sorry, my bad
<cheesecakes> ubuntu shows my clock speed as 800mhz
<cheesecakes> whereas the bios says 1800 mhz
<cheesecakes> ?
<Dr_Willis__> auto throttling/cpu speed governr in work sounds like cheesecakes
<marcm> cheesecakes probably you have power savings enabled
<cheesecakes> how do i disable it / speed up the machine
<cheesecakes> its not a very pleasant experience
<Dr_Willis__> it should auto speed up as needed....
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-applet
<Macone> thx every ine for their help!!
<Macone> I going to script a bit now...see what happens...
<miozoim> In xubuntu, is there a way to access folders and files by just one click and not double click?
<Macone> You tips has been good...
<Dr_Willis__> miozoim:  that would be a feature of the file manager i belive.. Im not sure the xfce file manager has tha toption
<Fudge> anyone know of a nautilus development channel
<miozoim> Found it ;)
<xjkx> I don't see the Install Drivers in this latest ubuntu version, the one that would offer me nvidia and such
<almoxarife> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Dr_Willis__> xjkx:  in a tab under the software-sources tool
<blackshirt> miozoim,yes
<Diazo> Howdy all, I'm on YouTube right now and I'm viewing videos doesn't matter which clip it is and everything seems to be in blue. Instead of the actual colors that should be displaying. Anybody know a fix for it?
<xjkx> Dr_Willis__: where is this, on the left new menu thing ?
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<Jordan_U> Diazo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, I suppose that fixes the issue?
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: yes, or I wouldn't have given you it....would I...
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, Just making sure don't wanna alter something without reason.
<Diazo> Thanks ActionParsnip and Jordan_U I'll try one of the two.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: you could easily undo it by removing the file
<xjkx> Dr_Willis__: found it thanks
 * stijndg is away (Stijn is out BNC logging messages)
<Diazo> I gotcha.
<Diazo> brb
<Diazo> Thanks disabling the hardware acceleration was easier and did fix the problem.
<Diazo> :)
<dsa> hey ppl
#ubuntu 2012-11-25
<sambagirl> test
<bluegrass> pass
<sambagirl> ok
<Gamefreak> OKay guys, i need help. Wanted to isntall ubuntu on my laptop but i test ran it on my other one and it had an issue with the graphics card which was resolved but right now after testing everything to install on my actual machine i seem to be having an issue, the installer would keep on loading to no end
<dsa> any tips on how to get ubuntu desktop running ok with onboard graphics unichrome s3 (k7vm4 motherboard)... or if is it possible at all
<Marlo> Does any body here know how or where can I see the config file configuration samba create when I share a Directory in a graphical way with gnome?
<sambagirl> anyone here familiar with ubuntu ultimate edition?
<k1l> sambagirl: that is not supported here.
<sambagirl> it says ubuntu k1l but ok
<Marlo> Does any body here know how or where can I see the config file configuration samba create when I share a Directory in a graphical way with gnome?
<k1l> sambagirl: its a unofficial spinoff.
<k1l> Marlo: it uses gvfs
<sambagirl> ok well is rackspace cloud software official? cause it is using ubuntu
<Gamefreak> anyone?
<k1l> Marlo: i dont know exactly where is saves the configs, but that is a hint to take a look at
<nashant> Hi guys. I have a portable ubuntu.img and I'm trying to increase the disk size. I've increased the size of the image with tfile, how might I now go about increasing the disk size within the image?
<almoxarife> Marlo: the conf is smb.conf i believe
<k1l> almoxarife: are you sure gvfs uses the samba conf?
<Marlo> k1l, I'm tryin to share a directory with samba and al is working but I can not set up permissions with Eiciel in graphic mode and If I share a directory using gnome I can see the users whan can I do?
<almoxarife> k1l: gvfs in smb.conf? i dont think so
<Marlo> almoxarife, smb.conf does not show me the directories shared by gnome :(
<k1l> almoxarife: the gui share options use gvfs. so that is what the user was asking
<Jordan_U> nashant: Is this just a raw disk image?
<almoxarife> k1l: i saw a question about samba conf location
<jordie> Im using Ubuntu 12.10 (new to linux OS'). when searching in my dash home, how do I prevent certain media from popping up in the results?
<jordie> I have adult themed media on my ubuntu computer and I dont want it popping up every time I search for something. Is there a way to prevent whole folders of files from popping up in the search?
<almoxarife> k1l: perhaps you can assist Marlo
<k1l> almoxarife: i dont know that much about gvfs. but i know that the nautilus is using it for the samba shares
 * stijndg is away (Stijn is out BNC logging messages)
<nashant> Jordan_U: No, it's the linuxonandroid ubuntu core image
<k1l> !away > stijnaway
<ubottu> stijnaway, please see my private message
<Marlo> k1l, I'm trying to setup a storage server with acl and Eiciel, all is working but I can using eiciel if I share directories with samba, I mean, editing smb.conf just If Share the directories wit gnome
<Jordan_U> nashant: Can you pastebin the output of "file /path/to/ubuntu.img"?
<almoxarife> k1l: gvfs is a virtual file system, allows you to mirror on your local system
<nashant> Jordan_U: ubuntu.img: Linux rev 1.0 ext2 filesystem data (mounted or unclean), UUID=76d91f50-e597-4f2e-a700-ee777a1f2957 (large files)
<vbgunz> from my humble bundle page, I go to install from ubuntu store but everytime I click to install anything, I amk greeted with 'could not find package, X' then I get an email about it. is there a quick fix for this?
<Jordan_U> nashant: Is it currently mounted?
<nashant> Jordan_U: nope. it's just sat there being an ass
<Evil_Eric> has anyone noticed that k3b comes already installed on 12.10?
<k1l> almoxarife: yes, but there is no config file for that
<Jordan_U> nashant: Please watch your language. Can you make a copy of the image so that we can experiment without risking the data?
<k1l> Marlo: sry, i dont know how to manage eiciel
<usr13> Evil_Eric: Did you install kubuntu?
<Evil_Eric> no ubuntu
<nashant> Jordan_U: Sorry, copy made
<usr13> Evil_Eric: Oh, didn't know that.  But it's about time.  It's the best IMHO.
<Marlo> k1l, ok thank you any way
<Evil_Eric> agreed
<proka> Hey guys, I have a problem with SSH.
<Evil_Eric> im slowly moving into 12.10
<proka> Can someone please help?
<Jordan_U> nashant: Try running "resize2fs /path/to/copy.img".
<usr13> proka: With____________?
<proka> usr13 When I try ssh-ing locally, e.g. ssh 192.168.1.50
<proka> Everything works fine
<proka> But when I try ssh-ing using my real IP
<proka> I gives me an error
<k1l> Evil_Eric: i dont think k3b is the standard program on 12.10
<usr13> proka: You'd have to make provisions on your router to do it from outside.
<Evil_Eric> well i dint install it and i have it
<nashant> Jordan_U: I had to run e2fsck first, but it seems to have resized. I'll try it
<proka> ssh: connect to host <ip_address_here> port 22: Connection timed out
<k1l> proka: you cant go outside inside from your local lan
<proka> Well, I tried doing that
<proka> I tried port forwarding
<Jordan_U> nashant: Yeah, as file suggested, the filesystem wasn't unmounted cleanly.
<proka> And it doesn't seem to work :/
<usr13> proka:  Maybe your ISP blocks it.  nmap -P 22 <ip_address_here>  and see
<k1l> Evil_Eric: which ubuntu are you running? when did you install it? where did you get it?
<Razor64> anyone here?
<usr13> proka: You have port 22 forwarded to 192.168.1.50?
<johnh> hello, i have a problem with booting ubuntu from a usb stick which appears to be full - is there a way i can remove files from the command line ?
<usr13> johnh: Yes, rm /path/to/file
<Evil_Eric> im running ubuntu 12.10 64Bit , I installed it today, I Got it directly from the ubuntu website
<proka> usr13, Yeah. Unless it's not forwarded correctly.
<yoginur> heloo
<johnh> usr13 there is not a specific file which i need to delete - it's more removing tmp files
<proka> usr13 Btw, nmap reports this Illegal Argument to -P, use -PN, -PO, -PI, -PB, -PE, -PM, -PP, -PA, -PU, -PT, or -PT80 (or whatever number you want for the TCP probe destination port)
<proka> QUITTING!
<k1l> Evil_Eric: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-desktop  as you can see there, it is brasero and not k3b
<dsa> any tips on how to get ubuntu desktop gui running ok with onboard graphics unichrome s3 (k7vm4 motherboard)... or if is it possible at all
<dsa> ?
<k1l> dsa: the unichrome/chrome drivers are "not the best" you should try the 2d desktops
<almoxarife> Marlo: this may seem of topic but stay with me, i dont use gnome, i use kde, dolphin is the file browser (think nautilus), with it i can access some server via ssh(already is setup with sshd) to either server it up via sftp or fish, the point is that it looks seemless on my end, just another folder to access, i would think that nautilus is as capable via perhaps a plugin/script, samba is a mess in my opinion
<usr13> proka:   -p  sorry...
<usr13> proka:  nmap -p22
<proka> Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-11-25 01:22 CET
<proka> Interesting ports on :
<proka> PORT   STATE    SERVICE
<proka> 22/tcp filtered ssh
<proka> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.25 seconds
<FloodBot1> proka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> proka: It doesn't say:  22/tcp open  ssh  ?
<proka> usr13 it says 22/tcp filtered ssh
<usr13> proka: Oh filtered.  Yea, it should say open.  It's being blocked.
<proka> Sooo, if I use a different port
<proka> It should be fine?
<dsa> k1l, but is it possible to get it running ok? or its simply impossible and i have to run 2D alternative to unity?
<Evil_Eric> k1l, now you got me looking through everything
<usr13> proka: you can try, yes.
<cowsquad> anybody in here that has knowledge about bash scripts?
<cowsquad> i need help with something
<proka> Btw, is it my router blocking or my ISP? Can you even know that? :?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | cowsquad
<ubottu> cowsquad: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dsa> i mean if i can avoid installing a graphics card it would be great ^^
<k1l> dsa: i think 3d is not possible. but i didnt need it recently so maybe my view is outdated. i would stick to 2d unity
<usr13> proka: hard telling.  tracerout maybea
<k1l> cowsquad: #bash knows for sure
<dsa> k1l ok thanks =)
<proka> It seems I'm not forwarding this correctly :S
<cowsquad> I am having trouble sending an email from a bash script. The file doesnt get attach to the email, instead it get inlined in body of the message. I am using the mail command
<proka> In the server address I should put in my local IP, right? And leave the remote host blank?
<pimperle> hi
<Jordan_U> cowsquad: That sounds like more of a "mail command" question than a bash one, but can you pastebin your script?
<pimperle> i once had an application in ubuntu which provided a gui for CA management, certificate signing and such.
<usr13> proka: Yes
<pimperle> however i cannot remember its name
<pimperle> anyone has a hint for me?
<usr13> proka: traceroute -p 22 ###.###.##.#
<johnh> sorry for asking again: the usb drive which does not boot, had xelatex installed and the stopped booting so i presume it is now full. is there a command i can use to delete temporary files or a way to make it bootable again as i need to get my bookmarks from my browser?
<proka> usr13:  1  my-ip-with-dashes.dynamic.isp.telekom.rs (my_ip)  1.756 ms  3.125 ms  4.518 ms
<dsa> unity-2d sound ok =D
<usr13> johnh: Just delete some stuff in /media/disk/tmp  is all I know....
<proka> And that's it.
<usr13> proka: I dono
<Jordan_U> johnh: Have you run "df -h" to confirm that it's actually full?
<proka> Let me try restarting my router, brb
<Evil_Eric> k1l, yeah i guess i might have installed it but im pretty sure i dint
<johnh> jordan i will try it now
<Jordan_U> !tab | johnh
<ubottu> johnh: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<johnh> tu thanks for this! i am a newbie here!
<johnh> :)
<Jordan_U> johnh: You're welcome :)
<usr13> nmap 10.182.140.201
<johnh> how can i cd to the usb drive from the command line so i can run the command?
<britt_> it should be in /media
<britt_> if it is mounted
<dsa> omg... i installed unity-2d but when i startx i dont even get a login screen just the desktop background
<Jordan_U> johnh: "df -h" will list the usage of all mounted filesystems, it doesn't matter what your current working directory is.
<johnh> apparently it is not full
<k1l> Evil_Eric: "grep 'k3b ' /var/log/dpkg.log "  could show
<k1l> dsa: dont use startx
<johnh> is there a way to get my bookmarks from my browser?
<k1l> that will break alot of stuff.
<cowsquad> jordan_u, there you go http://pastebin.com/HwM9Nn9c
<k1l> dsa: use "sudo start lightdm"
<yoginur> hello
<yoginur> can u help me
<Evil_Eric> thanks k1l ill check it out and if i did install it ill let you know
<dsa> k1l,  oops sorry i always used that command im such a noob =P
<k1l> !ask | yoginur
<ubottu> yoginur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cowsquad> i am having trouble with line 46 dont worry about the "" on $attach those did not make any difference
<dsa> thanks k1l  i'll try that
<proka> usr13, I'm back. Nothing changed :/
<Evil_Eric> k1l, nothing happened with the command you gave me
<k1l> Evil_Eric: hmm, maybe the log is no long enough :/
<Evil_Eric> couldnt i use gedit to veiw this
<johnh> Jordan_U, usb drive is not full. is there a way to revert usb to its previous state from the command line? i can see the spash screen and when i press alt + F6 it gets me to the command line
<Evil_Eric> k1l, is there like a k3b package name i could grep that would show info
<k1l> Evil_Eric: the package name is k3b
<proka> usr13 do you have any other ideas?
<Evil_Eric> hmmm then why wouldnt it show up
<Jordan_U> cowsquad: Why do you expect that to attatch anything rather than just use stdin for the body?
<Jordan_U> cowsquad: Also, you should quote "$option".
 * Evil_Eric calls scooby doo and the guys to solve a linux mystery 
<almoxarife> i have a upnp server on my lan, xbmc, i noticed that i can see it via the rooted kindle-android, but i have yet to figure out how to get access to it via upnp on the linux box, i am not sure if i have all the dependencies for upnp or a upnp player, sort of irks me, the android sees it yet my lappy cant, anyone ever get access to a upnp server with something linux?
<usr13> proka: To see if it is the isp, try loging into the outside IP from inside.
<k1l> Evil_Eric: apt-cache depends k3b
<proka> usr13 how do I do that?
<dsa> though apt-get install unity-2d would be enough but it doesnt appear as an option after sudo start lightdm
<dsa> =(
<usr13> proka: if the router is configured correctly and it is your ISP that is blocking it, the you will be able to login from inside but not outside.
<Jordan_U> cowsquad: You should also quote "$attach" and I don't understand the purpose of running "ls" before sending the email.
<Evil_Eric> 1 min cookie has priority
<usr13> proka: login to your outside IP from a PC on the LAN
<proka> usr13: But... How? I'm sorry, but I don't really understand what do you want me to do?
<DeSian> bot
<usr13> proka: If it works from inside and not from outside, it is the ISP that is blocking port 22.
<johnh> does anyone here have an idea about how to revert back my usb drive to its previous state so it can boot again? i installed xelatex but now it cannot boot. (i am sorry for posting it again..)
<usr13> proka: From a PC on the inside of your LAN, try to login to the outside IP, (the one that you are trying to get to is ok as well).  ssh out.side.ip
<proka> usr13: That doesn't work, it gives me the connection timed out error
<Seption> Alguem ai?
<Evil_Eric> k1l, i got the info
<BlueProtoman> Anyone know why I can't install LibreOffice or GIMP?  I tried a command from ActionParsnip earlier, but then I had to leave.  This is the result; http://pastebin.com/Za2UZSpk
<Evil_Eric> we had a space between 'k3b '
<BlueProtoman> It looks like my dependencies are all screwed up.  I DO have a lot of PPAs.
<usr13> proka: Then it's your router config that needs correcting.
<proka> Btw, I'm not sure if you understood my problem correctly, I'm basically trying to connect to my own PC, but using the outside IP, the one that I get from the ISP. Locally it works.
<k1l> Evil_Eric: ah ok. so you installed it
<Evil_Eric> k1l, mind if i pm you
<gordonjcp> proka: are you behind NAT?
<usr13> proka: Try logging into the router's outside IP.
<proka> gordonjcp: I don't know, how do I check that?
<Evil_Eric> what would it say if i did install it
<usr13> proka: What kind of router is it?
<k1l> Evil_Eric: keep support in here, so others could correct or learn from it
<gordonjcp> proka: you probably are, if you're behind a broadband router.  What's your internal IP address?
<mjuszczak> hmmmm.  I'm moving to a new account on my machine and forgot to backup my .cache directory.  I assume that's not needed anyway?
<gordonjcp> mjuszczak: no
<dsa> k1l,  i forgot to say i'm trying 12.10
<usr13> proka: You would have to log into your router and see what it's outside IP is.
<mjuszczak> gordonjcp: okay.  Applications that need it will re-generate it?
<proka> usr13: The router is ADB. It says this on the sticker on the back: P.DG A4010G A-000-1A1-A4
<gordonjcp> mjuszczak: yes, if they need to
<proka> gordoncjp: My internal IP is 192.168.1.50 (configured it that way), and the router's IP address is 192.168.1.1
<dsa> just red somewhere "...The Unity 2D software has been completely removed from the Ubuntu repositories, so if you want it you'll have to build it from source.."
<dsa> =/
<gordonjcp> proka: handy hint, if you type gor<tab> and maybe keep hitting tab a couple of times, eventually it will autocomplete my nick and I'll see when you mention me
<mjuszczak> thanks
<Jordan_U> dsa: There are still many other options, including XFCE.
<gordonjcp> proka: that IP address means you're behind NAT
<k1l> dsa: oh, thought they were skipping it after 13.04
<gordonjcp> proka: you need to set up a port forward in your router, so that port 22 on the "outside" IP address is routed to port 22 on your desktop machine
<Mo30bat> lol
<proka> gordonjcp, Nice, didn't know about that thing with tabbing.
<gordonjcp> proka: you should check the documentation for your router, or poke about in the config page
<Mo30bat> :d
<H4x012> guys
<gordonjcp> proka: tab-complete is very handy
<gordonjcp> proka: it's just like in the terminal
<proka> gordonjcp, I did the port forwarding, but either I'm not doing it right, or something else is wrong.
<H4x012> what backup software you offer to make hourly backup on linux server?
<sambagirl> how do you switch to another tty when there is an installation failing?
<sambagirl> or open one up
<Mo30bat> chee bahalan
<k1l> sambagirl: ctrl+alt+f1
<BlueProtoman> Hello?  Anyone?
<sambagirl> tthanks
<cowsquad> jordan_U, i am new to bash script I was just trying new things lol, yeah i did put quotes on "$attach". But based on some research, MAIL command doesnt support attaching files from a script
<sambagirl> thanks k1l
<BlueProtoman> LibreOffice/GIMP issue?
<briankb> hey guys, I want to tell nfsd to only listen on 127.0.0.1.  I read nfsd(8) and found --host paramter. Is there a configuration file where I can set that parameter?
<proka> gordonjcp, I've set the protocol to be SSH, put in external port start 22, external port end 22, internal port start 22 and internal port end 22. I've also set the Server IP address to be 192.168.1.50 and left the remote host field empty.
<Mo30bat> H4x012 kheyli tooopeee
<meisth0th> hi
<proka> gordonjcp, *not protocol, service, the protocol is TCP
<H4x012> proka
<proka> H4x012, Yeah?
<dsa> still would like to try the unity 2d option instead of xfce Jordan_U
<H4x012> do you wanna connect via ssh ?
<H4x012> from outsite?
<paul_> hi guys, i want to configure a vpn, but i don't know how i should do this .. can anyone help me pls? :)
<ActionParsnip> proka: funnily though, ssh is a protocol :)
<proka> H4x012, I'm basically trying to ssh to my own PC, but instead of using my local IP address, I want to use the remote IP address I get from the ISP. I've found the IP address on ifconfig.me.
<MonkeyDust> paul_  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<meisth0th> i've just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop. but i am experiencing some strange slowness. i installed nvidia packages but had to create xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig, can there be a problem related with this?
<H4x012> proka do you have ssh server and client installed?
<proka> ActionParsnip, Yeah, but when I'm port forwarding it doesn't care what am I going to use it for, it just wants to know if I want it to be TCP or UDP :)
<proka> H4x012, Yes, installed and running.
<gnnr> paul_, try opening your network connections window and looking for a tab for vpn settings
<ActionParsnip> proka: hehe just an interesting point
<H4x012> nice
<H4x012> sorry i am asking for those, coz just came to conversation
<H4x012> sometimes i had same problem
<proka> H4x012, No probs :)
<sambagirl> how would one pastebin from a shell a log file?
<k1l> sambagirl: use pastebinit
<sambagirl> thanks k1l
<gnnr> paul_, you may need to install some packages depending on the type of vpn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<paul_> im sorry, i want to install a vpn service, not a client
<MonkeyDust> sambagirl  cat blah.log | pastebinit
<H4x012> paul_
<Jordan_U> sambagirl: pastebinit /var/log/foo.log
<H4x012> use openvpn
<ActionParsnip> meisth0th: are you fully update? Does the system have a make and model?
<k1l> MonkeyDust: useless use of cat :)
<H4x012> proka so you did your config on /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<H4x012> right?
<proka> H4x012, The thing that we found out is that nmap reports my port 22 as filtered
<proka> H4x012, I didn't touch anything there, should I?
<ActionParsnip> proka: /etc/ssh/sshd_config  ;)
<k1l> MonkeyDust: pastebinit can read direct from files. you need to pipe just for command-output
<gnnr> ah vpnserver my bad paul_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<sambagirl> pastebinit is amazing
<H4x012> proka
<H4x012> use iptables
<H4x012> to allow 22 port
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: lots :)
<proka> H4x012, Ok, give me a second pls, I'll report back
<H4x012> or change port to 2222
<Mo30bat> :d
<sambagirl> :D
<H4x012> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<dysun> join #swift
<dysun> sorry forgot the /
<paul_> okay, thanks, i'll try it
<proka> H4x012, Done it. Should I try sshing now?
<H4x012> yeah
<paul_> another questen .. does anybody know how im able to install the new sykpe on a x64 system?
<H4x012> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<H4x012> this also work
<paul_> skype, sorry
<H4x012> paul_
<H4x012> sudo apt-get remove skype skype-bin
<H4x012> wget -O skype http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_i386.deb
<proka> H4x012, Nope, it still says connection timed out.
<H4x012> sorry
<H4x012> this one paul_
<H4x012> wget -O skype http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_amd64.deb
<H4x012> sudo apt-get install libxss1 lib32stdc++6 lib32asound2 ia32-libs libc6-i386 lib32gcc1
<H4x012> sudo apt-get -f install
<H4x012> sudo dpkg -i skype && sudo rm skype
<H4x012> done.
<k1l> H4x012: there is a new 4.1 skype with multiarch
<paul_> okay thanks H4x012 .. i'll try it later
<H4x012> aham ok
<overpriced_yopla> Wiuld anybody like
<H4x012> coz i use skype only on windows
<overpriced_yopla> Oops
<gnnr> paul- if you prefer via apt-get you can try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<k1l> paul_: you tried the new multiarch deb on skype.com?
<H4x012> proka
<H4x012> hmmm
<H4x012> restart your sshd
<H4x012> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<paul_> k1l yes, but it doesnt work
<jrib> H4x012: use the service command or initctl, not /etc/init.d directly
<gnnr> make sure, as H4x012 said running apt-get -f install after, in case dependencies are missing
<proka> H4x012, sudo service ssh stop && sudo service ssh start
<proka> ?
<overpriced_yopla> Would anybody like to suggest a website for newbs so i dont have to ask what all this means? Im at a newb dos 3.0 level atm
<H4x012> it would also do
<jrib> overpriced_yopla: define "this".  What do you want to accomplish?
<gnnr> overpriced_yopla, i like the community wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<BlueProtoman> Anyone know why I can't install LibreOffice or GIMP?  I tried a command from ActionParsnip earlier, but then I had to leave.  This is the result; http://pastebin.com/Za2UZSpk
<overpriced_yopla> Comands grub sudo apt etc... maybe an instruction manual for windows widdowers
<BlueProtoman> It looks like my dependencies are all screwed up.  I DO have a lot of PPAs.
<craigbass1976> I've got a Lucid server...  apache appears to be running fine (my site is up) but dovecot doesn't seem to be working.  Unfortunately, sshd doesn't seem to be working either.  I'm assuming the server got drunk and had a family fight over Thanksgiving (one reason I'm out of town to begin with) and it looks like I'm screwed until I can get my hands on it unless someone has another idea.  I get asked for a password (ss
<craigbass1976> h) then it hangs
<proka> overpriced_yopla, You can always type man <name_of_the_program> in terminal and get manual entry :)
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: did you remove the PPA?
<H4x012> proka change your ssh port and try it again
<Slevin> Y'a des français dans le tas ?
<proka> H4x012, in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<H4x012> yeah
<k1l> BlueProtoman: which ppas do you have? and do you really need them?
<paul_> btw .. nice community here :) it's my first time to be on this channel and it's great ;D
<gnnr> hey overpriced_yopla https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<IdleOne> !fr | Slevin
<ubottu> Slevin: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jrib> craigbass1976: try passing -vvv to ssh I guess.  See if you can execute commands if you can't get your default shell up (can you get another shell up)
<k1l> BlueProtoman: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<overpriced_yopla> Thanks proka but that doesnt help....back to google i go
<gnnr> overpriced_yopla, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<BlueProtoman> k1l: My PPAs have the newer versions of what's in the USC.
<k1l> BlueProtoman: but the ppa seems rubbish. that is what causes the errors.
<jrib> !terminal | overpriced_yopla
<ubottu> overpriced_yopla: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: as there is an urgency 'as you said earlier'....... you can install abiword and gnumeric
<k1l> BlueProtoman: and show a "lsb_release -a" and a "sudo apt-get update" in a pastebiin pls
<proka> overclucker, Why doesn't it help? It is a bit strange in the beginning, but you'll get used to it I think...
<gnnr> overpriced_yopla, i also recommend lxde because it feels like winxp but better! :)
<overpriced_yopla> Perfect ubottu i think thats what im looking for.
<almoxarife> i have a upnp server on my lan, xbmc, i noticed that i can see it via the rooted kindle-android, but i have yet to figure out how to get access to it via upnp on the linux box, i am not sure if i have all the dependencies for upnp or a upnp player, sort of irks me, the android sees it yet my lappy cant, anyone ever get access to a upnp server with something linux?
<BlueProtoman> k1l: http://pastebin.com/uEMdvuc2  and http://pastebin.com/xJGHWvDs (note that I have Synaptic open)
<proka> H4x012, I've changed it to 555, but it still reports port 22 in the error :S
<mjuszczak> Is 12.10 recommended yet?
<jrib> mjuszczak: 12.10 is the latest stable release
<overpriced_yopla> I am about to wrap up ubuntu install on partition with xp socket stack all jacked up in attempts to get back online for work/study while making a slow transition into linux something
<ActionParsnip> mjuszczak: since October, yes
<k1l> BlueProtoman: o_O you have natty and oneiric sources in your system
<BlueProtoman> k1l: I'm guessing my shit's real fucked up.
<k1l> BlueProtoman: that is a wonder it is running anyway
<mjuszczak> jrib: I remember there were some major issues with some people installing it and they were sticking  with 12.04.  Have those been resolved?  I assume I'm being a bit vague here :) So I'll try it out
<jrib> mjuszczak: you're being too vague :)  Check the release notes
<jrib> !notes | mjuszczak
<ubottu> mjuszczak: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<MonkeyDust> BlueProtoman  you're mixing different ubuntu versions
<k1l> BlueProtoman: and pls: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<almoxarife> BlueProtoman: watch your mouth, this is not the place for profanity
<mjuszczak> Thanks :)
<overpriced_yopla> Im installing 12 on a pos dell 7 years ancient and it seems to be going smooth. Used an android to get the os on there. Quiet a feat for me
<BlueProtoman> MonkeyDust: Here.  http://pastebin.com/bqstq59t  I just removed some PPAs for things I uninstalled.
<jrib> overpriced_yopla: ok, but keep in mind there really isn't a "12".  There's 12.04 (corresponds to the fourth month (april) of 2012) and 12.10 (october 2012).  So be specific if you need help with something
<qualia> so if i have an ubuntu image for pen drive, do I need to reformat the pen drive (usb) or just cleaning the drive is enough
<overpriced_yopla> Ok 12.04.
<k1l> BlueProtoman: and last pls: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<qualia> assuming that im writing it with dd
<MonkeyDust> BlueProtoman  yeah, natty is or was the culprit
<overpriced_yopla> I formatted mine
<overpriced_yopla> And it  booted into ubuntu yay!
<BlueProtoman> MonkeyDust: Here you  go.  http://pastebin.com/eehWGZaV
<BlueProtoman> MonkeyDust: I think this might also be keeping me from upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10.
<MonkeyDust> BlueProtoman  you have to get rid of the natty sources
<BlueProtoman> MonkeyDust: Will do.
<k1l> MonkeyDust: no, his system already thinks it is a natty
<BlueProtoman> But what happens if I want software that hasn't been ported to oneric or later?
<MonkeyDust> k1l  missed that part
<paul_> when i get an error code 13 after mounting a ntfs partition, my hdd is corrupt, isn'T it?
<k1l> he should use a real natty sources.list and go for a full up to date update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<overpriced_yopla> It has the internet!!! Ubuntu saved my job and family. Amazing. I came to irc for nothing....well that website will help.
<BlueProtoman> k1l: And how might I do that?
<BlueProtoman> Getting a real natty sources.list, that is?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Chaos7Theory> What just happened? o-o
<MonkeyDust> BlueProtoman  basically, your system is too old
<delac> Would anyone happend to know a trick to get huawei e160e (recognized as e220 12d1:1003) to work on 12.04/10?
<k1l> BlueProtoman: MonkeyDust sry, i was wrong. remove the natty lines from the sources.list
<overpriced_yopla> Delac ubunto works on cricket phones?
<k1l> BlueProtoman: then run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<overpriced_yopla> *ubuntu
<nashant_> hi guys. I'm running a portable ubuntu.img image and trying to get mysql working, but it just won't run. Where do I find system messages?
<Dr_Willis__> and whats a cricket phone overpriced_yopla  and how would you plan on instgalling ubuntu on a phone?
<zerowaitstate> overpriced_yopla: I think you can fix the tcp stack in XP using "netsh ip reset <logfile>"
<k1l> overpriced_yopla: ubuntu is not oficially supported on phnes yet. so you need to ask the develope-community from that special phone.
<zerowaitstate> but ubuntu is way better than xp anyway
<overpriced_yopla> Its a cell phone service provider and i was asking del if it were possible
<vespakoen> Hey guys, I am using Xmonad, on top of Ubuntu, and am wondering if there is someone in here with a lot of "GUI hacking" experience? I might want to give it a go to pimp my application menu's if that's possible =P
<vespakoen> I mean, It's surely possible but I have no clue what it would involve, is there some application taking care of that that I can look into?
<elbeto> Hi, im running Xubuntu 12.10, it does not recognized USB 2.0 External Slim CD-ROM Drive for Acer Aspire
<Dr_Willis__> vespakoen:  what exactly are you trying to acomplish?
<vespakoen> you know those dropdowns you have on applications, I want o make them look better
<vespakoen> they are fucking ugly =D
<overpriced_yopla> I installed ubuntu via usb on a partition. How do i remove the microsoft partition?
<vespakoen> Or a way to globally hide them, and get them back if I need them
<jrib> vespakoen: you probably just need to pick a gtk theme...
<bazhang> vespakoen, no cursing here
<vespakoen> sorry for that
<k1l> overpriced_yopla: use gparted for that
<jrib> vespakoen: or, if you like xmonad, consider using applications that don't have those menus displayed at all :)
<vespakoen> haha
<vespakoen> makes sense
<vespakoen> I'm not an uber-nerd or anything, just like to have a TWM
<vespakoen> learning VIM / Emacs etc just takes so much time
<Dr_Willis__> learning vi is one of the most usefull skills you can do.
<Dr_Willis__> emacs - perhaps not so much.
<vespakoen> yep I know, I have the basics down, but still, to replace sublime text, i would need a ****load of more practice
<jrib> vespakoen: just run vimtutor.  In 30 minutes you'll be able to use it for whatever you want to do (you'll learn to use it more efficiently as time goes on)
<Dr_Willis__> never heard of sublime text. Ive used dozens of text editors over the years. of them all i still perfer vim, geany, and good old CygnusED on my amiga ;)
<SolarisBoy> my coworker started buzzing about sublime a while ago
<SolarisBoy> tried it out was pretty cool actually but i wouldn't switch over just yet
<vespakoen> sure, if you do know vim, then you don't need sublime text
<vespakoen> but if you don't know vim, then it's the best you can get
<SolarisBoy> yea it always seemed like his escape from vim to me lol
<Dr_Willis__> its worth learning vim since or some variant of it is everywhere. ;)
<elbeto> any suggestions? how can i make aspire one running xubuntu 12.10 to read external cd drive
<rm-fr> hi, im using 12.04 with compiz and im wondering if there's a way to resize and place 6 terminals across my acreen with equal size, without manually resizing each window
<rm-fr> s/screen/screen/
<rm-fr> jeez
<rm-fr> s/acreen/screen/
<nashant_> hi guys. I'm running a portable ubuntu.img image and trying to get mysql working, but it just won't run. Ive tried looking in the mysql logs nothing. Tried the syslog, nothing. Anywhere else?
<k1l> rm-fr: compiz grid plugin can only set 4/4 on one screen
<rm-fr> k1l: guess that would do, thank you
<Dr_Willis__> elbeto:  plug it in, chedk dmesg command, try mounting the disk by hand.. what sort of disk are you trying to access?
<BlueProtoman> MonkeyDust: Thanks for your help!  System's all clean now.
<elbeto> Dr.
<elbeto> Dr_Willis_: thanks, i just got the aspire external cd drive to install software
<Dr_Willis__> install what software?
<jrib> nashant_: what exactly is a "portable ubuntu.img image"?  How are you attempting to run mysql?  What exactly happens when you try?
<elbeto> also to read files (pictures, docs etc) that I have on cd
<Dr_Willis__> elbeto:  plug it in, chedk dmesg command, try mounting the disk by hand......
<elbeto> I'll try, thanks!
<nashant_> jrib: linuxforandroid. installed with sudo apt-get install -y mysql-server, running with sudo service mysql start. Nothing happens. It doesn't display any errors, but also doesn't actually run and create the socket
<Dr_Willis__> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jrib> nashant_: so nothing in ps -ef?  What happens when you run the server directly and avoid using service?
<k1l> nashant: for what device is that? i think that is more a device community support issue than a general ubuntu support issue
<MonkeyDust> elbeto  basically: mkdir [some name]; sudo mount /dev/blah/ [that name]
<Jordan_U> nashant_: What is the output of "service mysql status"?
<jrib> k1l, nashant_: *nod* it's likely some sort of issue with the image
<k1l> nashant: since it is a chroot-install and no real ubuntu install
<elbeto> MonkeyDust: thanks
<k1l> nashant: that will be the adress to ask for support: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1585009
<overpriced_yopla> My questions seem so pathetic... the partition i want to remove is the one with a boot flag. Will it create a bootable drive or should i just leave my system on 24/7?
<overpriced_yopla> Using gparted
<Dr_Willis__> you can alwyas fix the boot stuff..
<k1l> overpriced_yopla: the boot flac is only necessary for the windows
<k1l> *flag
<Dr_Willis__> and set your linux / or /boot/ partion boot flag if you wanted..  I agrtee with k11 ;)
<delac> Would anyone happend to know a trick to get huawei e160e (recognized as e220 12d1:1003) to work on 12.04/10?
<Dr_Willis__> but i always set  the boot flag out of old habbit.
<nashant_> jrib: no mention of it in ps -ef
<k1l> delac: seems like you need a usb_modeswitch for that. so that its not recognized as a usb stick but a modem
<overpriced_yopla> It wont even let me delete the windows partition
<nashant_> Jordan_U: it doesn't say anything at all
<Jordan_U> nashant_: If this is indeed a chroot that's because upstart has been replaced with a no-op cludge. We can't really support such a configuration.
<nashant_> Jordan_U: I have no idea what you just said, apart from the chroot, which it is
<k1l> delac: make a /lib/udev/rules.d/61-option-modem-modeswitch.rules and include following text: "ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1003", RUN+="modem-modeswitch -v 0x%s{idVendor} -p 0x%s{idProduct} -t option-zerocd""
<k1l> delac: after a sudo service udev reload  it should work like intended
<nashant_> Jordan_U: with what you were talking about, would apache still work?
<Jordan_U> nashant_: What you have is an ugly hack, we can't support it.
<Jordan_U> nashant_: You basically don't have upstart at all.
<nashant_> so without upstart apache would still work
<adrianveronezu> salut
<janisozaur> hi there! I have a pretty uncommon question (so I presume), I think of getting myself a new ssd drive, upgrade from my hdd. there are those different techs: slc, mlc, tlc which pretty much differ *a lot* when it comes to endurance. So I thought it would be nice to have some solid information (instead of simply guessing) on how much writes do I usually do per day - I am a developer and shuffling lots of data is not that uncommon on my mac
<bazhang> janisozaur, try ##hardware
<janisozaur> bazhang: thanks
<Evil_Eric> i see windows in my near futer
<Dr_Willis__> i see totally dumping windows in my Future.
<paul_> hello, i have to repair a notebook and i get an error 13 after trying mounting a ntfs partition .. want i can try next? am i supposed to rescue this partition?
<Dr_Willis__> steam and netflix both now on Ubuntu. ;)
<Evil_Eric> yeah i got netflix just because its on ubuntu now
<Evil_Eric> :)
<Dr_Willis__> paul_:  you may wan tto try to use ddrescue to image the filesystem to a file then try to recover data from that file
<overpriced_yopla> Amazing. It all worked using my android to install ubuntu on an old dell. You guys are awsome and free! Amazing.
<paul_> this method needs time :D 320gb, how long does it need to have an similar image?
<Evil_Eric> is gnome still suported at all?
<Dr_Willis__> ive used ddrescue to image a 1+TB image from a flakey usb hd.. took like a week. :) but the HD was failing badly
<ActionParsnip> paul_: what does error 13 mean?
<Dr_Willis__> Evil_Eric:  gnome3 is
<Evil_Eric> is there any ubuntu that uses it
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: yes, the Ubuntu flavouruses it
<Dr_Willis__> Evil_Eric:  i belive theres some out there. Check the disrtowatch homepage perhaps
<briankb> hey guys, how do I tell nfsd to only listen on 127.0.0.1?  I read nfsd(8) and found --host paramter. Is there a configuration file where I can set that parameter?
<Dr_Willis__> if you mean 'gnome2'
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: also, the ones made using GTK uses the new GTK3
<delac> k1l: you sure about that modem-modeswitch or did you mean usb_modeswitch? also, I thought all udev rules are in /etc/udev/rules.d...
<paul_> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<ActionParsnip> briankb: is there a config for it in /etc maybe
<Dr_Willis__> paul_:  hd is failing/dead.. not a good sign
<kroq-gar78> Is anybody having trouble accessing kernel.ubuntu.com?
<Evil_Eric> thanks willis and parsnip
<Dr_Willis__> paul_:  its POSSIBLE ddrescue may be able ti image the whold drive or partion to a file you could then recover
<ActionParsnip> kroq-gar78: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Dr_Willis__> ActionParsnip:  but what if that site seems to be down for you also? ;)
<briankb> ActionParsnip, I'm not at all familiar with nfs. The only configuration files I found that appear to be related are /etc/default/nfs-common
<briankb> and /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis__: then the page will tell you :D
<Dr_Willis__> briankb:  why do you need nfs to listen on 127.0.0.1 ?
<kroq-gar78> ActionParsnip: ah thanks. I still want the git kernel tree, however. I'm not sure where it'd be hosted other than there... :(
<ActionParsnip> kroq-gar78: there may be a PPA
<paul_> when i have the created image, how im able to rescue the data of it? just mounting this image?
<briankb> so that it cannot be accessed by other machines. I am testing an application which uses it locally (clonezilla)
<briankb> it's on a server with a public IP
<scarecrow> [xfce] i made a program launcher for panel 2 that runs sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -vda in terminal. when i click on it, a terminal window pops up asking for my password then closes upon entering. Neither command are being run (if i paste into terminal it works fine) whats going on?
<kroq-gar78> ActionParsnip: true, but I doubt that'd hold a git tree... I'll check again if any of the ubuntu wiki docs mention this
<scarecrow> it works without the && queue but then i would need a second button to turn swap back on
<dsa> heys
<dsa> question if i update release to 12.10 will i lose any of my data?
<scarecrow> no
<jrib> dsa: no, you shouldn't.  But you should have backups anyway.
<dsa> thanks guys =)
<kroq-gar78> scarecrow: maybe running "swapoff -a && swapon -vda" in a sudo shell might do it. So try "sudo sh -c 'swapoff -a && swapon -vda'"
<scarecrow> thanx
<dsa> all is good if i can access my data even if OS gets messed up
<dsa> =)
<ActionParsnip> dsa: your backups will protect your data
<scarecrow> live linux to the rescue!
<Dr_Willis__> backup your backups! ;)
<dsa> hehe
<Dr_Willis__> would that be a backupup or a backbackup?
<scarecrow> any data you dont have backed up 3 times and stored seperately is data you dont care about
<kroq-gar78> backupup because it sounds like "backup pup" :P
<Dr_Willis__> thats what you tell your dog when you are trying to fill its bowl...
<Dr_Willis__> ;P
<scarecrow> yeah
<Dr_Willis__> I just fed my dog. ;P  he was eating it as fast as i could put it in his bowl.
<dsa> scarecrow, thats a good tip ^^ i should clean some of my hdds
<dsa> XD
<Dr_Willis__> !info xmame-x
<ubottu> xmame-x (source: mame): Transitional package for xmame-x. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.146-2 (quantal), package size 12 kB, installed size 88 kB
<scarecrow> kroq-gar78,  that did the trick thank you
<Dr_Willis__> Hmm. so its a transitional package... transiting to what? ;)   Been in the mood for some Classic arcade action.
<delac> k1l: it was modem-modeswitch. And THANK YOU VERY MUCH! (odd thing; the product id of the device changed after inserting that line...)
<kroq-gar78> scarecrow: np ;) I think you have the dude on http://stackoverflow.com/questions/82256/how-do-i-use-sudo-to-redirect-output-to-a-location-i-dont-have-permission-to-wr to thank
 * Evil_Eric waves bye bye to unity and hello to gnome 3 
<scarecrow> i like xfce
<Evil_Eric> i dont know what i like yet
<scarecrow> KDE > Gnome
<scarecrow> Gnome > Unity
<scarecrow> I wouldnt have a problem with Unity if it didnt hide all my programs
<Evil_Eric> i dont have any issues with unity but i wanna try everything and make a educated desision on what is the better ubuntu
<paul_> why is unity ubuntu's default desktop environment? who uses this actually?
<Evil_Eric> i do
<jrib> !ot | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Evil_Eric> or did
<Guest39046> ew
<Guest39046> sorry^
<dsa> i think unity is nice
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone please tell me how to properly install ati video card drivers on ubuntu 12.04 lts 32 bit because my eyes bleed after about 10 minutes?
<doomlord> unity is great
<jrib> !ati | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Wiz_KeeD> i previously had a 64 bit version
<Wiz_KeeD> and i had no problems
<dsa> too bad i cant run unity2d on one of my old desktops
<dsa> =/
<dsa> i mean with 12.10
<doomlord> i have some fallback mode in 12.10 on a graphics card that doesn't run compiz
<doomlord> it must be unity2d
<dsa> mmm cool got to search then
<XDS2012> is there a chinese ubuntu channel ?
<jrib> !ch | XDS2012
<ubottu> XDS2012: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<janisozaur> !cn | XDS2012
<ubottu> XDS2012: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jrib> erm oops
<Dr_Willis__> doomlord:  12.10 dosent have unity2d
<stobix> ooo, pretty characters...
<hdon> Hi all :) I have some video DVDs (with the "DVD Video logo") but when I insert them, I get nothing. Trying to read /dev/sr0 says "No medium found" (ENOMEDIA is the errno to open(2)) and dmesg says nothing about it.
<doomlord> my mistake. its gnome classic
<Dr_Willis__> doomlord:  12.10 has a lvvm feautre of compiz for non3d supported devices
<janisozaur> !jp | stobix
<ubottu> stobix: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<paul_> what's better .. ligttpd or nginx concerning php and mysql?
<stobix> oo, japanese as well! :)
 * stobix aspires to learn those languages some day...
<Dr_Willis__> hdon:  ive seen dvd videos that have some nasty copy protection that prevents my pc from reading them. and older dvd players. ;( are you able toplay ANY dvd videos at all?
<Wiz_KeeD> jrib, i have 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series]
<stobix> !ko stobix
<XDS2012> anyone happen to have a copy of rockmelt for the iphone ?
<stobix> eh? eh?
<stobix> :/
<doomlord> lvvm feature of compiz=?
<XDS2012> or the first jawbone up version
<jrib> !ot | XDS2012
<ubottu> XDS2012: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stobix> !ko | stobix
<ubottu> stobix, please see my private message
<doomlord> my graphics card runs 4 monitors, runs opengl fine - just not compiz
<hdon> Dr_Willis__, yes. it works on every other DVD or CD i've used. except for these ones. my girlfriend's Windows laptop won't read them either. she borrowed them from a friend, who says they work for her just fine
<stobix> meh. no korean then.
<dsa> dooml0rd, i was searching earlier today about unity2d in 12.10 even asked around here but no success
<Dr_Willis__> hdon:  welcome to  the new world of copy protection  that causes more pain for the legal users then the pirates.
<Aud1enceOf1> Does anybody have the time to help with installing Ubuntu alongside Windows 8?
<hdon> Dr_Willis__, preaching to the choir, friend
<Dr_Willis__> hdon:  I had to get a new blueray player for the wife for hers to play. Or else rip them using dvdfab.
<Dr_Willis__> or.. other methods. ;)
<nacho68> ciao
<slackin> hdon?! ..... did you used to play urt?
<Dr_Willis__> hdon:  whats sad the uber-copy protection was on... 'Love Boat Season 1' such a pirated video ya know. ;)
<nacho68> !list
<ubottu> nacho68: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hdon> Dr_Willis__, i'm curious about this issue. do you know of any good sources of information on this form of copy protection?
<hdon> slackin, omg hey dude!
<Dr_Willis__> hdon:  dvdfab has some other tools/things that can work in wine to get around the issue
<hdon> slackin, i still play sometimes, but i'm on the west coast now, so, different servers :(
<slackin> HAHA IT IS YOU!!!!! lol <3 how have you been dude? i havent seen you in years!!!
<Dr_Willis__> nacho68:  so do you do a !list in every channel you join?
<hdon> Dr_Willis__, any knowledge about how dvdfab works? because open(2) doesn't work
<Aud1enceOf1> Can anybody help me install Ubuntu alongside Windows8?
<hdon> slackin, i'm alright. i live in las vegas now. did i ever show you my urban terror player analysis hacks?
<slackin> hdon, lol no, show me
<hdon> slackin, i wrote some hacks for urban terror that would dump a bunch of player data, and then draw a diagram of it. i intended to use it to create a tool for play analysis, for individual or team tactics
<hdon> slackin, i think it's http://codebad.com/urtplot
<bazhang> !ot | hdon slackin
<ubottu> hdon slackin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> stobix, do you ubuntu-restricted-extras installed , also run this for DRM work arounds , sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<hdon> bazhang, sorry!
<vamp774> dr_willis:  I agree so much with your comment regarding copy protection.....more pain to people who buy lol
<emi68> ciao
<emi68> !list
<ubottu> emi68: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Aud1enceOf1> NEED HELP INSTALLING UBUNTU!
<bazhang> Aud1enceOf1, lose the caps
<bazhang> !dualboot | Aud1enceOf1
<ubottu> Aud1enceOf1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Aud1enceOf1> need help installing ubuntu....!
<bazhang> Aud1enceOf1, READ the link above
<Aud1enceOf1> i've tried different forums but i think i messed it up when installing the first time
<bazhang> Aud1enceOf1, I just gave you a link. Read it.
<BluesKaj> Aud1enceOf1, we already know you need help , a few details would help even more
<Aud1enceOf1> The first time i tried to install alongside i changed how much space each OS would have but cancelled in the middle
<Aud1enceOf1> now i dont have the option to install along windows
<Dr_Willis__> delete any existing linux partions..
<Aud1enceOf1> where do i do that from?
<Dr_Willis__> and use the unallocated space to partion/install into.. assuming you didenbt cancle during the resizeing operaion.
<Aud1enceOf1> i did cancel during the resizing operation
<anonymous> hi
<Dr_Willis__> the installr should have some options to manually partion. or use gparted from a live cd to delete any existing linux partions. ext2/3/4 and swap
<Dr_Willis__> then restart the installer.
<xoanrc> como hacer un listado de canales???????????'
<Dr_Willis__> Aud1enceOf1:  you are lucky the sytem even boots if you did that
<Dr_Willis__> i would suggest doing a FULL backup of your wndows setup and imporntant data files..  befor you break things badly.
<Dr_Willis__> assuming windows is working correctly
<BluesKaj> !es>xoanrc
<ubottu> xoanrc, please see my private message
<Aud1enceOf1> ha will do...and yes everything is working fine...i can boot from the live cd and everything...i do have the option to resize partitions but just not exactly sure of what to make them
<Dr_Willis__> Aud1enceOf1:  typical linux install has a swap partition and a / partition.
<Dr_Willis__> Aud1enceOf1:  more are usefull but not required.
<Aud1enceOf1> use them both?
<Dr_Willis__> you DO want at least a / and a swap
<Dr_Willis__> swap is normally ram + a little bit more these days.
<Dr_Willis__> unless you know you dont need much swap. ;)
<Hwkiller-thinkpa> you generally want swap, /, and /home
<Aud1enceOf1> awesome...thank you...off to do so now
<gzh> i can't use windows live in empathy who can help me
<almoxarife> Dr_Willis__: hibernate goes to swap, yes?
<OpenSorce> So... when the Steam client for Linux comes out of beta do you think you guys will probably get a lot busier since they are designing it for Ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_Willis__> almoxarife:  yea somthing like that.. i never use suspend/hibernate/sleep ;)
<Dr_Willis__> OpenSorce:  we allready get dozen questions about it a day
<Dr_Willis__> OpenSorce:  i imagine ther ewill need to be a #ubuntu-steam channel. ;P
<Dr_Willis__> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, Yeah, I imagine
<Dr_Willis__> Heh../ there allready is.
<Dr_Willis__> :P
<Dr_Willis__> i tend to buy way too much stuff on steam sales..
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, Even Stallman had something vaguely positive to say about it, I was shocked
<Dr_Willis__> Stallman is becomming 'Grumpy old man' ;)
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, wasn't he always? I mean even in the early days?
<Dr_Willis__> but with steam and netflix now working on linux.. i am finding less reasons to boot to windows.
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, Netflix works on Linux or just on Chromebooks?
<Dr_Willis__> OpenSorce:  theres a .deb that uses wine and has ti working on normal ubuntu now
<Dr_Willis__> OpenSorce:  im suprised that wasent front page in all the blog sites..
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, Oh my....
<Dr_Willis__> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support, please contact the developer through the comments section on that page
<trung`> cool!
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, I must find this!
<SolarisBoy> omg really?
<OpenSorce> Squee!!
<Dr_Willis__> been workinmg here for the last week or 2
<SolarisBoy> noice
<Dr_Willis__> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/netflix
<Evil_Eric> mmmmm netflix
<Dr_Willis__> it IS an UNOFFICIAL way to do it.. so it could break i imagine
<Dr_Willis__> and its a little quirky. but it does work
<Evil_Eric> i think i was the first person here checking it out after actionparsnip pointed it out to me
<Dr_Willis__> grandson put in quite a few hours of "Dora the Explorer" through it yesterday ;)
<Evil_Eric> ive watched the entire breaking bad stuff through it
<Evil_Eric> well season 1 anyway
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, I was typing so fast trying to add the ppa and and install that I had to redo it twice :-P
<SolarisBoy> haha
<OpenSorce> Finally Netflix on Linux, I can actually watch movies without having to pay Amazon Prime $79 :-P
<Dr_Willis__> i did notice that with it - netflix does auto go to the next show.. i use my roku/other players so much tha ive never noticed that feature befor. ;)
<Dr_Willis__> OpenSorce:  amazon prime has a montly plan now alwo
<Dr_Willis__> also.
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, Not anymore
<SolarisBoy> i watch them on my gtv but thats getting boring i always wanted them on my desktop
<Dr_Willis__> OpenSorce:  they just started doing it like last month i thought.. they allready got rid of it? ;P
<SolarisBoy> and my desktop is like in a better position than my tv for looking at movies
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, trust me I've spent hours in chat and on the phone with them about that, yeah they already stopped it
<Evil_Eric> hi [entropy]
<Mephistophilus> Isn't netflix based on M$ tech which has been left unsupported for years already in light of the past success of flash and even more so insignificant now with html5?
<Hwkiller-thinkpa> Mephistophilus: you mean silverlight? yes
<OpenSorce> Mephistophilus, yeah Netflix has vowed to switch to html5 eventually as well
<lotus2015> I got "
<lotus2015> "** (plymouthd:234): WARNING **: Command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch=08ddf3fcf038ec-----008 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited witn non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n" " when I upgraded xorg to 1.12.4 from 1.11.3
<lotus2015> Please help me.
<Hwkiller-thinkpa> xit
<Hwkiller-thinkpa> exit
<Hwkiller-thinkpa> gah, sorry!
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, You absolutely made my day today...
<SolarisBoy> mine too secretly
<Dr_Willis__> OpenSorce:  now you can go watch all the SpongeBob shows. ;)
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, grr... it says "please enable the user_xattr option for your filesystem and try again." when I try to install, gotta remember how to fix that
<SolarisBoy> fstab
<OpenSorce> SolarisBoy, yeah I figured. Fstab edit and a reboot I guess
<SolarisBoy> nah remount if relevant i guess
<SolarisBoy> or reboot if not yea =)
<Dr_Willis__> OpenSorce:  never seen that error/message - just using normal ext4 here
<SolarisBoy> i already use xattr for file caching so it *should work i guess
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, "It appears that you do not have extended file system attributes enabled, please enable the user_xattr option for your filesystem and try again." is the whole message, no reason not to enable it I guess
<eternalsword> kernel.ubuntu.com ppa appears to be offline, or is it just my network?
<bazhang> eternalsword, its offline
<Dr_Willis__> cat must have tripped over the power cord again. ;)
<eternalsword> bazhang: do you know if it's temporary or permanent?
<bazhang> no idea
<BlueProtoman> When trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04, I get this error; "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'"
<BlueProtoman> Any tips?
<jakr> BlueProtoman, calculating what?
<BlueProtoman> The packages to upgrade, I guess.
<BlueProtoman> *jakr:
<ccommallama> my rfkill is listing my iface as hw blocked.. unblock isn't working. the physical key has been hijacked by some de daemon and now i can't get my wifi back on... ideas?
<OpenSorce> Just to make sure I'm not doing it wrong, when enabling user_xattr I should change "UUID=c5e074ce-abf1-4933-b957-76109dc67254 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1" to "UUID=c5e074ce-abf1-4933-b957-76109dc67254 /               ext3    relatime,user_xattr,errors=remount-ro 0       1" right?
<SolarisBoy> OpenSorce: looks ok to me
<jc> there's any solution for virtualbox kernel Version 3.2.0-33.52:
<OpenSorce> SolarisBoy, thanks been a awhile since I edited fstab, should I need to do it for the /home partition too you think?
<SolarisBoy> not sure in concern to what netflix wants it for =( OpenSorce
<OpenSorce> SolarisBoy, either way won't hurt to enable it for both I guess
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?  Issues upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04?
<SolarisBoy> OpenSorce: nopes
<OpenSorce> brb
<jrib> BlueProtoman: just ask your actual question
<BlueProtoman> jrib: I did.  "When trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04, I get this error; "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'"  Any tips on fixing this?"
<jrib> BlueProtoman: people that just join the channel will only see "Anyone?  Issues upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04?".  That's why it's better to just wait a reasonable amount of time and repeat the question in full
<BlueProtoman> jrib: Understood.
<jrib> BlueProtoman: it should point you to some update manager logs with more details, you can usually get a better idea of what packages are causing the issue that way
<jrib> BlueProtoman: or it may even offer more details directly in the GUI, I don't recall
<BlueProtoman> jrib: Where exactly can I find these logs?
<jrib> BlueProtoman: I don't know offhand.  Did the error message not mention them?
<megharsh> is there any need to harden ubuntu or it is secure withought it ?
<BlueProtoman> jrib: No, it didn't.  Wanna see my sudo apt-get update/upgrade?
<jrib> BlueProtoman: uh, is there something unusual happening when you do apt-get update/upgrade?
<BlueProtoman> jrib: Define "unusual."  I don't think so, but...
<jrib> BlueProtoman: check /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<jrib> BlueProtoman: you can pastebin the apt-get update/upgrade if you want as well
<BlueProtoman> jrib: Here's my /var/log/dist-upgrade.  http://pastebin.com/1aX6VrWR
<jrib> BlueProtoman: what file is this exactly?
<BlueProtoman> /var/log/dist-upgrade/20121124-2211/main.log
<BlueProtoman> Here is my sudo apt-get update; http://pastebin.com/uXyPUJfp
<jrib> BlueProtoman: get apt.log from that directory
<BlueProtoman> jrib: This is my sudo apt-get upgrade; http://pastebin.com/8j3ZT2Ut
<BlueProtoman> jrib: And my apt.log is tiny.  http://pastebin.com/kZFFw7he
<jrib> BlueProtoman: it's strange that your sources point to precise if you are on oneiric
<delac> any way to reload udev rules on 12.04 without booting (done: sudo service udev reastart/reload; sudo udevadm control --reload-rules)?
<BlueProtoman> jrib: I tried to upgrade, but the client suddenly closed while it was running.  That's probably what it is.
<jrib> BlueProtoman: change the sources back to oneiric and try again, then check the latest apt.log again
<BlueProtoman> jrib: How can I quickly do that?  I have a lot of PPAs.
<jrib> delac: that udevadm command should do it afaik
<jrib> delac: (even though the man page says changes should be detected automatically)
<jrib> BlueProtoman: just disable the PPAs, they should be disable anyway
<jrib> BlueProtoman: (for the upgrade)
<BlueProtoman> jrib: sudo apt-get update
<BlueProtoman> http://pastebin.com/0qyay9mz
<jrib> BlueProtoman: also, I just realized that /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log might be the latest and that it then gets archived to a directory on later runs
<jrib> BlueProtoman: why do you have natty repositories?
<BlueProtoman> jrib: sudo apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384348/
<BlueProtoman> jrib: I don't know.  I have a lot of PPAs, and some of the software I wanted wasn't available for 11.10.
<jrib> megharsh: depends what you do with it...
<jrib> BlueProtoman: but we agreed to disable the PPAs
<BlueProtoman> jrib: Ah, yes, right, silly me.  Let's try again.
<jrib> BlueProtoman: brb
<BlueProtoman> jrib: OK.
<mikubuntu> anybody know why i'm getting a lot of error msgs on various webvideos since recent updates?  http://imagebin.org/237107
<jrib> BlueProtoman: ok
<BlueProtoman> jrib: I disabled all the sources except the official ones.  sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384350/
<megharsh> jrib: if i am using it for a production machine then ?
<BlueProtoman> jrib: sudo apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384351/
<jrib> BlueProtoman: you should get rid of the duplicates mentioned
<jrib> megharsh: same answer
<gaby_> hello - any body can help me with my CD drive
<gaby_> i cant find it
<xoanrc> hello from spain
<BlueProtoman> jrib: Where exactly can I do that?  The Software Center doesn't seem to be helping.
<jrib> megharsh: basically, you shouldn't find some stupid configuration that lets anyone get root on your box but how much/what you want exposed is something that depends on *your* needs and wants
<jrib> BlueProtoman: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list* directly
<gaby_> hello - any body can help me with my cd drive - i cant find it
<BlueProtoman> jrib: Ah-ha!  Done.  Now let's try upgrading.
<rsvp> gaby_, look about one-third down on your desktop :)
<gaby_> rsvp: i dont know what you say - guide me please
<megharsh> ok jrib :)
<megharsh> jrib: do you know any source or link from where i can learm more about ubuntu hardning ?
<Dr_Willis__> gaby_:  giving us details would help...
<BlueProtoman> jrib: Hrmm.  The Update Manager crashed while running again.  sudo apt-get update reveals this; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384361/
<jrib> BlueProtoman: heh
<BlueProtoman> jrib: And this is sudo apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384363/
<jrib> BlueProtoman: pastebin /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log and /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<jrib> megharsh: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/index.en.html most of that is likely relevant to ubuntu.  Check help.ubuntu.com/community for more
<BlueProtoman> jrib: apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384366/
<BlueProtoman> jrib: main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384368/
<megharsh> thanks jrib :)
<jrib> megharsh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security seems like a good place to start too
<jrib> BlueProtoman: remove the "libcv-dev" package and try the upgrade again (you might need to revert the sources.list back to oneiric again; not sure.  Feel free to try and see what it does without doing so)
<gaby_> dr_willis_ : i have ubuntu 12.04 - i installed it today and i updated the system - before and after updating - i cant find my DVD/CD drive in my system and i cant open it
<BlueProtoman> jrib: In progress.
<jrib> BlueProtoman: ok, my connection is kind of flaky atm...
<megharsh> jrib: is their some kind of wiki for ubuntu ?
<BlueProtoman> jrib: That's all right.
<jrib> megharsh: help.ubuntu.com/community is the wik
<jrib> i
<Dr_Willis__> gaby_:  what sort of cd are you trying to access? have you tried mounting it by hand?
<megharsh> ok jrib :)
<gaby_> Dr_Willis_ : i have tried every thing
<megharsh> jrib: can we download the help.ubuntu.com/community for offline use ?
<Dr_Willis__> gaby_:  thats vague.. and if true.. would point to broken hardware basically. ;)
<jrib> megharsh: I don't know about that
<megharsh> jrib: ok
<Dr_Willis__> gaby_:   What kind of cd are you trying to access? a Music cd? a Data cd? One you burnt?
<gaby_> Dr_Willis_ : its working very fine with windows xp
<jrib> megharsh: maybe try #ubuntu-doc
<gaby_> Dr_Willis_: is saying SAMSUNG
<gaby_> Dr_willis_ : iam not able to open the HARD DRIVE by it  self - and i cant see it on my home
<Dr_Willis__> I think you are jumping around to differnt issues/thins.. you said it was a  CD/DVD... so how did 'Hard Drive' get into this?
<BlueProtoman> jrib: All right!  Upgrade's a green light!  Thank you so much for helping me out here!
<Chaos7Theory> Something I was wondering. What's the differences between the vim-minimal package and vim, and would installing vim with vim-minimal being there by default cause conflcits?
<jrib> BlueProtoman: no problem.  After the upgrade completes, if you still want that -dev package, just try to install it again.  It may just work, it may have been replaced/renamed, or there may be some issue with it
<BlueProtoman> jrib: No problem.  You da man.  Have a good night!
<Dr_Willis__> vim replaces vim-minimal Chaos7Theory
<GNUHerd> I am not trying to be mean, to you or anyone involved with Ubuntu.
<GNUHerd> But PEOPLE DIED when a software error crashed Air France 447.
<Dr_Willis__> Chaos7Theory:  vim-minimal i think used to be the default. it had some features missing. I  may be thinking of vim vs vim-full however..
<GNUHerd> And as much as I recognize you have done nothing to me, I know the right thing is to speak up.
<jrib> !ot | GNUHerd
<ubottu> GNUHerd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GNUHerd> Even though I see the right thing to do is hurtful to others, I will not allow myself to compromise on my principles.
<GNUHerd> Read these in order.
<GNUHerd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi/+bug/562776
<GNUHerd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/863054
<GNUHerd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/708493
<FloodBot1> GNUHerd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562776 in at-spi (Ubuntu) "Race condition at session startup sometimes prevents applications from being accessible" [Critical,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863054 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "random login without common admin user permissions" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708493 in openssh (Ubuntu) "Can't login anymore: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Chaos7Theory> Well, vim-minimal is installed by default with 12.10
<briankb> ActionParsnip, btw I just ended up writing an iptables rule so nfs couldn't be reached externally
<alusion> How can I be security conscious when setting up and configuring my mysql-server.
<Chaos7Theory> Oh, vim-minimal is referred to as vim-tiny on Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis__> Chaos7Theory:  ;)
<Dr_Willis__> I recall  it used to be vim-tiny and 'vim-full' but the name maybe just 'vim' these days
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, Well the netflix thing works but it's a bit choppy gonna try with a lighter weight DE, maybe LXDE of XFCE
<Dr_Willis__> ages ago one of he first things i did was install the complete vim package. oherwise i did not get arrow key support, or code coloring features
<Dr_Willis__> OpenSorce:  what do you expect from wine running firefox ;)
<odul> hi
<stobix_> hm. how do I enable java in firefox? I have the latest openJDK installed.
<killer> hi....i have enabled command line login ...using startx......but startx loads the default desktop.....how do i change the default desktop ?
<Dr_Willis__> killer:  alter your .dmrc or make a custome .xsession file
<Dr_Willis__> or was it .xinitrc (it used to be .xinitrc)
<Chaos7Theory> Uninstalling vim-tiny wants me to in turn remove ubuntu-minimal. ._.
<Chaos7Theory> stobix: You also need to install IcedTea
<Dr_Willis__> Chaos7Theory:  if you are installing a bigger vim - you dont need to remove vim-tiny it will auto remove it i imagine
<stobix_> Chaos7Theory: Ah, thanks.
<Dr_Willis__> and removeing anything from a meta-package like ubuntu-minimal will remove the meta poackage
<Chaos7Theory> Dr_Willies__: It didn't remove it, and the gui version doesn't work because of it.
<Dr_Willis__> its not a big deal.
<Dr_Willis__> Chaos7Theory:  thats odd.. what gui version?
<Chaos7Theory> Dr_Willis__: It seems vim comes with a GUI vim 'gvim', but it doesn't think it exists considering vim-tiny is still there I imagine.
<killer> Dr_Willis__: i think it's .xinitrc file
<Dr_Willis__> killer:  i think that got changed like a year ago.. but it may look for both ;)
<trism> Chaos7Theory: you need vim-gtk or vim-gnome to get gvim, it doesn't come with vim
<Chaos7Theory> tsism: Ah, thanks.
<Dr_Willis__> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Chaos7Theory> trism*
<megharsh> how can i download https://help.ubuntu.com/community for offline use ?
<Dr_Willis__> hmm.. instslling gvim should pull in those if it needs them
<Dr_Willis__> !info httrack | megharsh
<ubottu> megharsh: httrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.46.1-1 (quantal), package size 31 kB, installed size 107 kB
<Chaos7Theory> trism: What'd be the difference between vim-gtk and vim-gnome?
<delac> ok, my new clean installation does not get EVEN to grub unless the installation live-usb is inserted and I boot from it. what?
<Dr_Willis__> Hmm..gvim expects me to pick btween the vim-gtk or vim-gnome or vim-athena
<Dr_Willis__> those must use differnt gui  libs. :)
<trism> Chaos7Theory: not much really, -gnome has some startup notify stuff
<OpenSorce> ubotu !netflix
<OpenSorce> I did it wrong
<Dr_Willis__> -gnome would use gtk3 these days wouldent it? gtk may be the older widgit set?
<megharsh> Dr_Willis__: will it download the whole documentation for me ?
<Dr_Willis__> !netflix | OpenSorce
<ubottu> OpenSorce: If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support, please contact the developer through the comments section on that page
<Dr_Willis__> megharsh:  its a web site mirroring tool...
<trism> no still use gtk2
<Dr_Willis__> vim-gtk is about 10mb less of a download here. ;)
<megharsh> Dr_Willis__: ok :)
<Chaos7Theory> From what I've seen in synpatic, vim-gnome has the Ubuntu logo/icon next to it, whereas vim-gtk lacks that. That means vim-gnome is officially supported, but vim-gtk isn't.
<trism> Chaos7Theory: yeah vim-gtk is in universe, there is that difference too
<trism> though they are all built from the same source package, so not much difference really
<Chaos7Theory> They really should make synaptic installed by default alongside Ubuntu Software Center ._.
<ahoneybun> Chaos7Theory, was for a bit, but they are scared of people destroying their PC's lol
<otend> err... I appear to have been forced to drop to tty.  lightdm is completely broken right now.
<otend> and I'm not entirely sure what to do
<ahoneybun> otend, well... you could try to install gdm and replace lightdm
<ipup> xdm, gdm and kdm
<otend> well, to be completely honest, I'm not sure it's lightdm itself.  weirdly, I have a mouse pointer, but nothing else except for tty.  is it the display manager, most likely?
<ipup> session manager
<ahoneybun> fall back to twm?
<otend> how would I go about doing that?
<ipup> twm is a window manager
<otend> ...oh.
<otend> so, remove lightdm and install gdm, correct?
<ahoneybun> ipup, I remember some thing in Arch on time like that, just thinking out load
<ahoneybun> loud
<hen> hi, I installed python 2.7 and now Ubuntu 10.04 won't boot, anyone know what I should do?
<ipup> you you like twm, you should try fvwm and it's used widely in bsd world
<ipup> fvwm is scriptable also
<ahoneybun> ipup, I don't like it, it is just used to test if I had a working X11
<ahoneybun> system
<megharsh> if i have a package how can i distinguish that it's an ubuntu package ?
<ahoneybun> megharsh, like a Deb file you mean?
<otend> what's somewhat amusing is that I now have a mouse with no conceivable use
<bluegrass> does anyone here love me?  i need love ._.
<otend> I THINK this may have to do with me removing Bumblebee.
<ahoneybun> bluegrass, not a bluegrass music fan, but sure!!
<megharsh> ahoneybun: i meant to say it's original ubuntu's package or some of it's derivative packgage for eg mint
<bluegrass> oh, ok :>
<bluegrass> thanks Aha2Y
<bluegrass> ahoneybun
<bluegrass> aho-tab :p
<ahoneybun> megharsh, mint and ubuntu use same packages they work on either it is just a pure debian package will not always work on them both
<OpenSorce> Dr_Willis__, the netflix thing starts ff for windows under wine in kiosk mode for some reason, but you hit F11 it fixes that
<ahoneybun> ipup, bumblebee is that nvidia gpu right?
<ipup> i have no idea
<ahoneybun> otend, if it is a nvidia gpu driver then yes
<otend> Nvidia switcher, yes
<megharsh> ahoneybun: ok , i want to work debian packages i have to convert it into ubuntu package to make it work ?
<otend> I probably should have thought this through.
<hen> anyone know about python dependencies and how to recover Ubuntu 10.04 if it won't fully boot after installing python 2.7? Thanks in advance
<ahoneybun> otend, I would reinstall that driver package for bumblebee as it handles the display
<ahoneybun> and then reboot
<otend> sad thing is, I actually followed their guide to removing it.  that's a pretty bad sign.
<ahoneybun> megharsh,  so you have a pure debian package and want to work it on ubuntu?
<ahoneybun> otend, why did you remove it? and what was the name of it?
<killer> anyone knows how to set left cursor in xmonad ?
<megharsh> ahoneybun: ya
<killer> anyone knows how to set cursor default as left cursor in xmonad ?
<otend> I removed it because Optirun didn't play very nicely with Steam.  I purged the PPA as instructed by the guide for removal, followed by manually removing the packages bumblebee and bumblebee-nvidia, as well as virtualgl
<otend> which was probably not my best idea
<ahoneybun> megharsh, well, I think you need to get the source code and compile it for ubuntu
<otend> could you do me a huge favor and throw the ppa at me?
<hen> could anyone possibly help? or should I ask elsewhere? as my main system now won't start :(
<megharsh> ahoneybun: do you have any wiki or link about how to do it ?
<ahoneybun> otend, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<ahoneybun> hen, I saw your post and have been thinking about it
<otend> thank you much
<ahoneybun> otend, sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic
<hen> ahoneybun, thank you for your help
<ahoneybun> hen, what do you have on your screen at boot up?
<ahoneybun> megharsh, compiling?
<megharsh> yes compiling from source.
<hen> ahoneybun, just a ubuntu logo with the loading dots, if try to boot into recovery mode, it shows the booting logs, and gets stuck with a blinking console cursor after a certain point
<ahoneybun> hen when you get to the loading dots, hit ctrl+F1
<ahoneybun> see if it get you to tty
<hen> ok
<ahoneybun> megharsh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<hen> i tried ctrl-alt-f1 but nothing
<Rosbuntu> does anyone have any idea how to rescue the files from lost+found folder?
<hen> I'll give ctrl-f1 a try
<hen> Rosbuntu: take a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2115/whats-lostfound-and-where-did-it-come-from
<ahoneybun> Rosbuntu, well it seems the root created that folder
<Rosbuntu> ahoneybun yep , and how do i get my files back
<hen> ahoneybun: should I uninstall python 2.7 (which I installed using the deadsnake repo) using apt? or do something else from the tty
<ahoneybun> Rosbuntu, well open a terminal and run su and use "cp -r ""whatever file you want"" " I believe
<Rosbuntu> ahoneybun i cant go into that folder how do i know the name of the file into that folder
<ahoneybun> hen, undo what you did, so yes and then reboot
<ahoneybun> Rosbuntu, as root you can from the terminal
<megharsh> thanks ahoneybun :)
<ahoneybun> megharsh, good luck, np :)
<Rosbuntu> ahoneybun im completely new, plz tell me the whole process
<hen> ahoneybun: thank you, and I'll give it a try. Brb
<ahoneybun> Rosbuntu, oh ok, open a terminal from the dash
<ahoneybun> hen, np tell me if it works
<Rosbuntu> ahoneybun ok hold on. lemme go to linux
<Rosbuntu> stay here
<ahoneybun> Rosbuntu, and run the "sudo cp -r ""whatever file"" " I believe
<ahoneybun> Rosbuntu, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fileman.html
<ahoneybun> chillpill_, nice name
<megharsh> can i run openbox on my ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ahoneybun> megharsh, of course! just install it
<ipup> run openbox apps as root?
<megharsh> ahoneybun: ok :)
<tripelb> I put it into on my Mac and it will not see my wireless. It does see the other people's Wireless just fine.
<megharsh> ipup: why as root ?
<megharsh> ipup: i don't think we need to
<ahoneybun> tripelb, put ubuntu on it?
<tripelb> ahoneybun: yes I am in the oven to channel it.
<tripelb> nooo
<tripelb> nooo
<tripelb> I'm typing with voice
<ahoneybun> lol
<tripelb> I am in the Ubuntu channel. Yes I am have Ubuntu  on the computer yes
<tripelb> livecd
<ahoneybun> tripelb, oh ok a live cd.
<tripelb> also to install Ubuntu on my friends Windows computer it looks like we have to be connected to the wired internet in order to do that. Is that true.
<Th3Pun15h3r> you need some kind of active internet connection i though
<Th3Pun15h3r> t
<tripelb> and my third concern is. I am an idiot so I understand no more well. But I don't know anything about unity. What do I do
<Th3Pun15h3r> unity is pretty easy to use
<ipup> for dummies
<tripelb> Th3Pun15h3r: so you can install Ubuntu with the wireless hotspot like Starbucks
<Th3Pun15h3r> ya as long as it finds your wifi adapter/card
<tripelb> I'm no dummy. That's my problem.
<tripelb> leaving the Unity problem for another time. Understanding that I can use a wireless hotspot. Let's go to my problem with my Mac
<ipup> i always cut off the internet when i am istalling ubuntu then i find something insteresting
<tripelb> I'm using my phone as wireless hotspot my Mac we will see neighborhood computers but it won't see my wireless hotspot. I'm talking about with the live CD. I appreciate your help
<tripelb> Cool I didn't have to make 1 Correction to that
<ipup> i don't trust netinstall ways because you don't know what's injected on the fly
<tripelb> If we could fix this and I could be the internet from my with Ubuntu then I could learn Unity
<tripelb> ipup: for you saying that to me?
<tripelb> ipup: WERE you saying that to me?
<Abraham> can anyone tell me how do i rescue files from lost+found folders
<Zach___> Hello Everyone, I'm having an issue installing kubuntu. Well, kubuntu is installed fine, I think the issue is with Grub, because the Windows boot loader shows up, even though I know Grub is installed with kubuntu. Any ideas
<tripelb> The live CD says that in order to install you need to have an internet connection. That's all I know.
<tripelb> so is there anyway I can understand what the Mac does not see my wifi signal but it does see my neighbors
<Zach___> I'm going creazy with this. I originally had Archlinux installed, then I wiped it, then had an issue with the original grub installed, so I resored the bootloader using a windows restore disk, now I cannot get grub to install for the life of me.
<Th3Pun15h3r> not for sure unless its using a generic wifi driver might have to wait till you can install the actual drivers for it either with the ndiswrapper or get the actual linux driver
<Abraham> can anyone tell me how do i rescue files from lost+found folder plz
<[deXter]> Abraham, Just copy-paste them
<Zach___> I tried using wubi and the liveCD install (from flash drive)
<[deXter]> Zach___, Don't use wubi, it only messes things up
<Abraham> [deXter]:  u mean copy the lost+ found then paste them where
<[deXter]> Abraham, Well paste them whereever you want to
<Th3Pun15h3r> anyone used bodhi or wattos?
<tripelb> you see I have a 1 terabyte EXTERNAL drive ( Internal is only 80 gigs) and it's written in the EXT 4 so I need Ubuntu because even with fancy program installed the Mac will not see the Ubuntu partition on my hard drive
<Th3Pun15h3r> wondering if either is better than lubuntu for a lightweight 64 bit os
<[deXter]> Zach___, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<roneythomas6> xubuntu is better than lubuntu
<Abraham> [deXter]:  i cant copy the files inside lost+found folder.. but  i only can copy the lost+folder
<Abraham> should i do that?
<[deXter]> Th3Pun15h3r, I've used bodhi and don't think it's lighter than lubuntu, plus E17 is still under heavy development, not suitable for daily usage, if you ask me.
<tripelb> all caps dash don't use WUBI
<tenX> tripelb: wlan n mode maybe
<GNUHerd> Abraham: Your Ubuntu install has 3rd party software. Bug report ignored.
<Ryan`> ^
<Th3Pun15h3r> xubuntu still runs slow on the laptop I currently use crunchbang
<Ryan`> A valid bug report requires you to be running completely vanilla ubuntu install
<Zach___> I can install this from windows?
<tripelb> tenX: what does that mean please. it's a vanilla live CD
<[deXter]> Zach___, it's a bootable CD, you can burn it using any OS you want to. (Or you can make it into a bootable USB)
<Ryan`> Zach___ if you do you will not receive any community support
<roneythomas6> USER Preflex welcome
<[deXter]> Th3Pun15h3r, what's your laptop
<[deXter]> 's specs?
<Ryan`> If you'd like to receive community support you are not allowed to have any 3rd party software installed
<Abraham> [deXter]:  it says cant enter inside the folder lost+found
<GNUHerd> Zach___: please be sure to read the rules of this channel
<[deXter]> Abraham, you'll need to enter it as root
<Zach___> Okay, then what should I do then?
<tenX> tripelb: only a guess your wlan being on n frequences while your wlan card/driver doesnt support that. would explain why other networks show up
<Abraham> [deXter]:  how tell me the whole process
<GNUHerd> Zach___: PM
<[deXter]> Abraham, http://rolandeckert.com/notes/recovery
<xodiak> hello
<Th3Pun15h3r> I wonder if I can use lxde and just switch it to the same kernel
<tripelb> tenX: so I should change the frequency on ubuntu. Is that right.?
<OpenSorce> Just to make sure I didn't just misspeak in another channel, wubi is unsupported in here, right?
<[deXter]> Th3Pun15h3r, Join #ubuntu-offtopic , because this is all offtpoic talk.
<Th3Pun15h3r> kk
<tripelb> okay I'll try that now on my friend has ubuntu live cd on his Windows computer here thank you
<tenX> tripelb: first make sure your wifi device supports an via iwconfig $dev_name
<hen> ahoneybun, thanks a lot for your help. I was able to fix my problem by getting a tty on the recovery mode and reinstalling my graphics driver
<hen> thanks!
<OpenSorce> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<roneythomas6> LUSERS
<delac> I'm on "configuring grup-pc" dialog (after some updates). I selected /dev/sda and click forward, but the dialog tells me that I didnt select anything. what to do?
<Abraham> [deXter]:  it says no file or directory lost+found
<Abraham> not working
<Abraham> damn
<meow628> Abraham, do you need help?
<tascal> hi everyone
<tascal> I am new to Ubuntu
<tascal> Can anyone please please help me out with a thing
<tascal> ./ command in the termal does not work
<phy1729> tascal: in general on IRC it's preferred if you just ask your question. If people can answer it they will respond
<tascal> ./configure
<phy1729> what do you mean does not work? doesn't run at all?
<tascal> nope
<tascal> I was just confused
<tascal> Was following a tutorial
<tascal> it said at the end
<tascal> ./Penguin-Pills.tar.gz
<tascal> "Was installing Penguin Pills GUI for AVG"
<tascal> But it did not work
<phy1729> what do you mean did not work? was there an error?
<tascal> No, Not an error
<tascal> But it said
<tascal> No such directory exists
<tascal> But everything works fine in XTerm terminal
<phy1729> are you sure you had the . in front the slash?
<tascal> yes I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS a week back
<tascal> I checked it every day
<phy1729> that is not what I asked
<tascal> Even I tried copy/paste
<ipup> and you don't break your install yet?
<phy1729> copy and paste what you ran on the terminal to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tascal> Nope :)
<tamouse__> quick question: in 11.10, how do i add startup items? (and where is this documented?)
<tascal> I made sure the dot was there infront phy
<tascal> wait a sec phy
<neil1234567890> How can I make ubuntu remember the sizes of the windows, because i have a netbook and the wondows size exceeds the screen
<cd80> ll
<tascal> phy pasted it
<phy1729> and what's the link to it?
<tascal> phy >> pls help I was asking evrybody about this
<tascal> Oh ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384488/
<arturo> um
<tamouse__> hello?
<bluegrass> Hello?
<dysun> hello
<phy1729> tascal: an which of those lines is giveing you trouble?
<tamouse__> quick question (redux): in 11.10, how do i add startup items? (and where is this documented?)
<tascal> But evrything works fine in XTerm
<phy1729> tascal: did you google ubuntu startup?
<tascal> the last two
<tascal> ./vpnclient start ./vpncmd
<tascal> no
<phy1729> tascal: so in one terminal ./vpnclient start works fine in another it errors with the no such directory?
<tascal> Should I do it now
<phy1729> oh that wasn't to you
<phy1729> tamouse__: did you google ubuntu startup?
<tascal> Yes Yes Exactly
<tamouse__> yes
<tamouse__> in many forms
<cd80> jj
<tamouse__> also checked on many forums
<phy1729> tamouse__: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup doesn't work?
<phy1729> tascal: humor me and try again and make sure the dot is infront and then tell me exactly what the error message is
<tamouse__> that link doesn't even *appear* in the first 100 listings
<tascal> Should I do it know end send you screen shots ?
<phy1729> tascal: can't hurt
<phy1729> tamouse__: you'll get better google-fu one day
<tascal> thanks Atlast a glimmer of hope
<Erin> Sup ubuntu users
<arturo> ok
<Bothos> anyone know how how to bring up a process list in ubuntu?
<Ashley__101_> home/system
<phy1729> Bothos: command line or gui?
<Bothos> either or both
<phy1729> top for CLI I don't use the GUI
<Bothos> what is 'top for CLI' mean?
<Ashley__101_> go dash home and then system monitor!
<phy1729> Bothos: CLI is command line interface for a nice graphical alternative Ashley__101_ seems to have provided your answer
<stobix> Bothos: CLI=command line interface. In other words, write top in a terminal, receive interactive process list! \o/
<Bothos> ok thanks yall
<Ashley__101_> can i get to grub menu withought a reboot
<wyclif> there is also htop which is shinier
<seednode> Mmmm, htop.
<phy1729> wyclif: he's long gone and I couldn't think of it in time
<wyclif> phy1729: I should probably turn leave notifications back on
<Ashley__101_> well then
<Ashley__101_> ill go masturbate
<pycboy_> ？
<pycboy_> 这里干啥的？
<l0st1me> I'm trying to run Ubuntu 12 on a Toshiba Satellite C655D.
<KM0201> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<l0st1me> What's the easiest way to hack in a driver for an AMD based video card?
<l0st1me> Ok.  Are you all chatbots, and just like, doing that?
<pycboy_> 。。。
<anomalyst> What is the syntax for multiple DNS servers in Webmin? Comma sepaated? space separated?
<anomalyst> for the DHCP client option
<IdleOne> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<spiderweb> what happened?
<IdleOne> !netsplit | spiderweb
<ubottu> spiderweb: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wolter> help! I installed unauthenticated packages and then my volume was pushed up a bit and a siren sound started playing loudly. What can I do?
<simplew> i tried to get a source package and i got this error;  E: Unable to locate package dpkg-source
<simplew> what am i misisng?
<simplew> splits
<wolter> help! I installed unauthenticated packages and then my volume was pushed up a bit and a siren sound started playing loudly. What can I do?
<spiderweb> simplew: try apt-get source pakagename
<phy1729> wolter: how invested are you into that system?
<badbandit> hello, I am running ubuntu 12.10 inside a virtualbox on a new windows 8 machine... My main laptop screen broke and so I am using this and need to access my files. I plugged my main laptop harddrive into a SATA->USB and plugged it in but I am not seeing it or not sure how to mount it... anyone have experience with this?
<wolter> phy1729, well its my personal computer, what do you mean exactly?
<phy1729> wolter: you can always do a fresh install
<dnewkirk> badbandit: you need to point Vbox to the usb drive
<wolter> phy1729, oh yeah sure, but I mean, should I check on boot loading scripts or something to ensure this will not happen again, or do something similar?
<carrotpicker> Hello, I have a quick question.
<FlowRiser> shoot
<carrotpicker> How do I install wine?
<simplew> spiderweb: seams you have not read well themessage i posted
<dnewkirk> badbandit: when you are running the VM, go to the devices menu and select the usb-drive. That should allow the Ubuntu VM to see and open the drive
<phy1729> wolter: If you do a full install, the installer should write over that
<FlowRiser> carrotpicker, http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<phy1729> but next time think before you sudo
<spiderweb> simplew: oh, sorry
<carrotpicker> Best command ever: sudo apt-get purge unity
<wolter> phy1729, yeah :/ never thought this could happen
<oldgettingsomewh> (6)  hello
<phy1729> with sudo anything can happen
<wolter> phy1729, yeah, I mean I never thought I would actually get trouble by installing unauthenticated third party libraries haha, seems a bit odd. However I know the power of sudo and I guess I will never again install unauthenticated packages; thanks for your help..
<badbandit> dnewkirk: there are 3 drives that show up under devices -> USB Devices, two say "unknown device" and the 3rd says "Gene... USB-SATA" which I assumed is the drive, but clicking that brings up a windows error saying the drive is busy
<Lavare> Hello
<Fishook> hi, dont know what i did log in from GDM all i have is wallpaper except KDE in which case i have no window borders.
<Fishook> on Ubuntu 12.10
<Lavare> Can someone help me with my computer??
<dnewkirk> badbandit: do you have anything open in the drive, such as a document, etc?
<FlowRiser> Lavare, just ask your question
<nongoogle> tell us how we may assist you Lavare
<Lavare> Ok,well I am having trouble keeping a wifi connection on my computer.
<Lavare> Hello??
<Fishook> i cant log into any session besides KDE. All i have with Unity session is wallpaper.
<FlowRiser> Lavare, do you have the proper drivers installed ?
<Lavare> I don't know...:(
<badbandit> dnewkirk: no I dont, windows 8 does show the filesystem but (as they still dont support ext4) you cant even access it... But I just read that it might have somethign to do with usb 2.0 support, so I am going to try and install the extension pack and see if htat works... brb
<Lavare> How can I check if I have all the correct things installed??
<Lavare> FlowRiser?
<dnewkirk> badbandit: Ahh, so it's ext4. The usb 2.0 driver pack may help, true.
<Lavare> Hello??
<Fishook> i just i dont know how to ask
<Fishook> i guess i just dont know
<gerzel> Q. I am trying to change a server's ip from dynamic to static.  I've edited /etc/network/interfaces to set eth0 operating as static but resolve.conf still apears to be operating dynamically resetting when ever I restart the computer and losing my dns entries.  How do I set static dns?
<Fishook> i cant log into any session besides KDE. All i have with Unity session is wallpaper.
<Fishook> any ideers anyone?
<Lavare> How do I check to see if I have the correct drivers installed so that I can use my wifi??....
<Lavare> And If I don't have the one I am suppose to,how do I install it.
<Lavare> ?
<Fishook> i say please ?
<userZ> is skype in the ubuntu software package repository?
<Lavare> Can someone please answer me??....Please?
<talcos> Hi I am new to ubuntu
<Fishook> user7 enable other repo's with software centre or synaptic an you will find skype
<talcos> I installed Ubuntu a week back
<userZ> Fishhook, Im not sure how to do that
<talcos> Needed to install Penguin Pills
<userZ> the skype website offers a linux skype download, but how do you install it?
<talcos> But ./ command does not work
<talcos> pls help
<Fishook> download it and open skype.deb with software centre
<userZ> ok
<Fishook> i think its default name is skype.deb
<Fishook> anyhow open what you d/l with software centre
<userZ> Fishhook, would this option be available in Lubuntu/Xubuntu too?
<Fishook> not shure, probable
<userZ> because my dvd burner isn't working and I have to use the cd ubunut
<Fishook> 98% sure
<userZ> ok
<talcos> Why does ./  command not work ? pls help
<cutt3r> chmod +x file
<jhanarato> So, the question I had before I got kicked off...
<jhanarato> Is it possible to install ubuntu server without pae?
<jhanarato> i just want to play... it's an old inspiron laptop... the timestamp on the background image is 2009... ;-)
<talcos> cutt3r: do I have to change permissions before ./
<jhanarato> I'm trying the mini-iso. not sure if it allows a server install or just the desktop (which will do I suppose)
<almoxarife> jhanarato: assuming you had to install it with pae, you could just install the non(pae) kernel and remove the other
<jhanarato> the boot CD won't boot
<almoxarife> jhanarato: the mini-iso has a multitude of options for desktops,
<jhanarato> and servers?
<jhanarato> weird situation I know :-)
<jhanarato> might have to dish out for a sheeva plug
<jhanarato> but the shipping to australia is almost the cost of the device itself
<Fishook> i have a second question also, Compiz Settings Manager will not start on my machine
<Fishook> iv seen bugs filed, but no fix
<almoxarife> jhanarato: yes, at the expert level you have many options, why dont you just run the installer or read the docs
<jhanarato> sorry, you're right
<jhanarato> I'm actually half way through "Installing the base system" and wondering if it is worth waiting
<jhanarato> I will figure it out thanks. :-)
<Fishook> no one can answer any of mine, lol
<Fishook> sigh
<qwebirc544978> join/ #lubuntu
<qwebirc544978> lol wrong window
<Fishook> is there a terminal command to reset all unity?
<almoxarife> Fishook: start the manager from terminal, what errors do you see?
<Fishook> still wont start almoxarife
<almoxarife> Fishook: it may terminate with some error, but you must get some output via terminal
<Trixie_> Hello
<Fishook> ok its sudo csm right?
<jhanarato> hi trijntje
<almoxarife> Fishook: i dont know, you said it did not run? what did not run? and no sudo
<jhanarato> hmm... Trixie_ sorry
<Fishook> i forgot the abbreviation for compiz settings manager
<Trixie_> Hi, nice to be here!
<sail> cant copy anything from usb to computer if gives:Error splicing file: Input/output error
<Noah> Is anyone available to help me out with a RAID setup?
<cosmicfires> what do you need Noah?
<Trixie_> I use Microsoft Windows product right now. I have an Ubuntu CD, Shall I install Ubuntu via Ubuntu CD or Install Ubuntu via Windows installer (wubi.exe)?
<Noah> sudo fdisk -l shows the raid partition, yet mdadm --examine --scan doesn't show the raid
<Fishook> almoxarife, compizconfig - Info: Backend     : ini
<Fishook> compizconfig - Info: Integration : true
<Fishook> compizconfig - Info: Profile     : default
<Fishook> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jhanarato> gosh
<Noah> Trixie are you trying to replace your current Windows install or install Ubuntu and Windows side by side?
<cosmicfires> Noah the partitions aren't assembled into a raid device yet
<almoxarife> Fishook: the process is crashing, seg fault
<sail> cant copy anything from usb to computer if gives:Error splicing file: Input/output error
<somsip> userZ: the version of skype in the repos is now up to date. I doun't believe there is an advantage in installing the deb from Skype webiste
<Noah> cosmicfires what command(s) should I run?
<cosmicfires> I think you need to make /etc/raidtab
<cosmicfires> I'm looking at my notes it's been awhile since I've set raid up, I used the ubuntu alternate install dvd most recently
<Trixie_> I want to install Ubuntu in windows. Do you have any suggestion? Use CD or Windows Installer (via wubi.exe)
<sail> Trixie: use windows ubuntu installer
<Noah> cosmicfires okay awesome..I've created the directory /etc/raidtab
<cutt3r> wubi especially if you are not familiar with linux
<Noah> Trixie yeah use the windows installer
<cosmicfires> raidtab is a file not a directory
<cosmicfires> Noah: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-raid.html
<almoxarife> sail: my guess, the usb is toast, look at /var/log/syslog and kern.log, bet there are errors associated with the usb
<Trixie_> Thank you so much for your suggestion!
<sail> Trixie: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<cosmicfires> raidtab is archaic it's not used anymore
<Noah> cosmicfires..okay suggestions on something to use instead? I've already got a working ubuntu install so I can't use the initial setup wizard. It's server 12.04
<almoxarife> Trixie_: wubi is a good choice for someone entertaining the idea of using linux, its an easy install
<Trixie_> by the way, the installer is 32bit or 64bit?
<cosmicfires> I'm looking at that url I pasted
<almoxarife> Trixie_: the installer is dependent on your win system, is it 32 or 64?
<Trixie_> my windows is 32bit
<almoxarife> Trixie_: then you want the 32bit
<remmy56> is there a way you can get information on a package before you install it in terminal? as in do a quick query on what it is? thanks
<cosmicfires> I set raid up with the installer
<almoxarife> Trixie_: is the hardware 64bit?
<Noah> cosmicfires my disc drive is broken in the machine..makes things really difficult
<cosmicfires> you want raidreconf I think
<sail> remmy56: apt-cache show <package>
<Trixie_> Yes, I want ubuntu 32bit, instead of 64bit. When I try to check my Ubuntu system information, it says Your OS is: Ubuntu 64 bit
<remmy56> sail, thanks, perfect!
<Lavare> I have more information on my wireless card.....Can someone help me please??......I need to know if I am missing a driver.
<sail> Trixie: download 32 bit image and install it through usb
<Trixie_> So, I uninstall Ubuntu, and unzip the 32bit wubi.exe from ubuntu iso file.
<cosmicfires> Noah: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_raidreconf.htm
<Noah> cosmicfires the only thing is, cat /proc/mdstat shows (2/2), an active raid is already setup..it actually just finished resyncing
<Trixie_> Finally, I dig out the 32bit version of wubi.exe from ubuntu iso file.
<Lavare> FlowRiser,are you there?
<FlowRiser> Lavare, yes i am, sry i had my own share of problems :)
<jhanarato> Ok, just for the record - the mini-iso gives many options incuding a variety of server installations... looks like canonical did a good job. :-)
<cosmicfires> then you don't have to build it, I'm not sure what the problem is
<cosmicfires> looks like raidreconf isn't current anyway
<Lavare> It is ok...lol...Can you help me though?
<Noah> strange..thanks for the help anyway ..anybody else have any ideas?
<trung`> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<trung`> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<FlowRiser> Lavare, ok, so the first thing you ahve to do is to get on your wifi manufacturers website and search for linux drivers
<Trixie_> If you download ubuntu installer directly from download menu, I think it's for 64bit systems.
<cosmicfires> Noah do you have file systems on your raid devices?
<kop__> !vi
<almoxarife> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<FlowRiser> Lavare, if you do find a linux driver, then just follow the instructions and you will be all set
<sail> TrixieL it contains both and installl accoring to ur system
<Noah> yup I have a 1TB drive with two 500GB partitions (one of them used in the raid), and a 500GB drive partitioned as a whole (the whole used in the raid). Both of which are LINUX Raid partitioned. It's raid 1..then the raid 1 is partitioned as ext4
<Trixie_> Thank you very much and have a nice day!
<zelozelos> what was the name of the program that let you change settings such as grub backgrounds, installed grub versions and other programs, and lots of settings and such?
<Noah> cosmicfires yup I have a 1TB drive with two 500GB partitions (one of them used in the raid), and a 500GB drive partitioned as a whole (the whole used in the raid). Both of which are LINUX Raid partitioned. It's raid 1..then the raid 1 is partitioned as ext4
<FlowRiser> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arunkumar413> how to find the ip address of the devices connected to the router
<Noah> arunkumar413 That would depend on the router wouldn't it?
<one> As I get to the login screen my second monitor (a TV) goes to "no signal"
<Noah> Anybody else good with RAID setups from shell?
<arunkumar413> Noah: i know the router ip address. and want to know the ip address of the devices connected to it from ubuntu command line
<Noah> ohhh from command line I'm not sure..do you have another machine you can check from that has a web browser?
<arunkumar413> how
<Noah> if you know the router IP on your network (for example, say a Linksys router has the IP 192.168.1.1), you can type it in the address bar of another computer connected to that network
<sail> arunkumar413: try host 192.168.1.2/100
<one> I need help getting dual monitor setup working (xubuntu 12.10)
<zelozelos> ahh yea its ubuntu tweak ;)
<ClientAlive> I need to get j2ee set up on ubuntu 12.04 server (w/ gnome) in such a way to use it with eclipse/ for development. Can anyone help?
<Fishook> ubuntu tweak crashes on launch too
<arunkumar413> sail:  host 92.168.1.2/100
<arunkumar413> Host 92.168.1.2/100 not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<arunkumar413> aravind@linux-75ae:~>
<sail> arunkumar: try ur ipaddress with this
<Noah> arunkumar413 I'd recommend if you have another computer on the network, accessing the router's setup page that way.. they usually have a client table you can see who's connected to the network. From shell I'm not sure.
<sail> if u get host not found error it means this is not using by system
<Noah> sail I got the same error as arunkumar using your command with my router's IP on my network ..if that was your intended use
<arunkumar413> Noah: i don't have the admin rights to the router
<Noah> arunkumar413 that definitely puts a damper on my method then..nevermind :)
<Noah> over and out
<sail> Noah: actually mine work:host 192.168.1.2
<sail> 2.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer SouravAJ.Home.
<one> who does X only show up on one monitor?
<one> does anybody know how to trouble shoot display problems?
<jhanarato> thanks!
<kop__> wow /freenode hates me
<one> hello?
<kop__> ./
<one> can anyone help me?
<kop__> with ?
<one> X problem maybe, not sure
<kop__> well ...
<one> trying to setup dual monitors
<kop__> and ...
<one> works fine until I run X
<blackshirt> hello
<one> then the second monitor shuts off
<dcherniv> one, run xrandr pastebin what it says
<one> if I drop to a tty I get the second monitor back
<kop__> one, well then , cat /var/log/xorg log something or other if xrander wasn't available
<one> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384630/
<tripelb> Yesterday Ubuntu didn't see my hot spot on a Mac.. Today Ubuntu did  see my hot spot. I have nothing but success no reasons.
<tripelb> nn
<dcherniv>  xrandr  --output  HDMI1  --mode 1680x1050 --pos 0x0 --output HDMI3 --right-of HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080
<dcherniv> one, ^
<JohnTeddy> My integrated intel graphics are spitting out lots of DRM errors... is there an update somewhere to fix this? I have the latest ubuntu, it wasn't like this last week. I think it's an update from ubuntu.com
<one> thanks dcherniv!!
<dcherniv> one, did it work?
<one> perfectly!  help me understand what that means and how to fix permanently
<dcherniv> one, in xrandr --output specifies which monitor the settings are applied
<dcherniv> one, so on hdmi1 we set the resolution to 1680x1050 and position it by --pos, for output HDMI3 we set it to the right of HDMI1 and set the mode to 1920x1080
<dcherniv> one, your problem was that by default Xorg set HDMI3 to the same res as hdmi1 and that res was not supported by HDMI3
<dcherniv> one, you can try using arandr which is a GUI frontend to xrandr, it should let you save the settings
<one> wow, I'm impressed!
<dcherniv> one, if all else fails you can the line that i pasted to ~/.xinitrc which is Xorg startup script
<almoxarife> dcherniv: you are the xorg god :) , know i know you the go to is
<one> one last question: how did you know HDMI3 was on the right hand side?
<dcherniv> almoxarife, lets say that i have an ATI card
<dcherniv> one, guessed :)
 * dcherniv smoke break
<sid|1> someone say something
<almoxarife> sid|1: 'something'
<sid|1> ok thanks
<sid|1> thought we were having another net split
<nomind> wht the use of xterm and uxterm in ubuntu?
<Rask> Hello, channel.  I'm in the sticky situation of needing/wanting a version of a package that is in raring, whilst running quantal... is there a reasonably easy way to push this package ahead but not disturb others?  Or is this going to create a big mess of dependency problems?
<dcherniv> nomind, uxterm understands UTF
<dcherniv> nomind, but then again xterm should understand UTF nowadays so theres no difference
<nomind> if i remove it hope is doesnt create any problem with system?
<dcherniv> nomind, oh my... no dont remove it
<dcherniv> nomind, why?
<nomind> ah just want to remove extra stuff in ubuntu which is not in my usage
<dcherniv> nomind, xorg depends on xterm so you cant really remove it
<nomind> dcherniv: oh thanx for saving my ass
<auronandace> nomind: it may be safer to do it the opposite way and just get what you need (rather than remove what you don't) by starting with a minimal install
<auronandace> !mini | nomind
<ubottu> nomind: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nomind> `actually i am making 1 from linux from scratch source
 * one is going to bed, thanks to you good folks...
<dcherniv> nomind, LFS is really not for everyday usage.
<dcherniv> nomind, i mean you will build it, but there's no infrastructure around. No package management etc. It will become a PITA in the long run
<nomind> ok i will try ubuntu minimal cd but worried about 1 thing about my drivers i hope i get it from ubuntu when i use minimal method
<auronandace> nomind: most drivers are part of the kernel
<nomind> thanx
<nomind> can i use usb for minimal actually i hav netbook so i dont have any cd option
<16SAAK2LL> nomind: yes
<fixer> hi
<fixer> we are a legion
<fixer> expect us
<Karlo_> Ubuntu 10.04, boot options (root=something ro quiet splash); I added (rootdelay=30), which I take to be measured in seconds, but I still get the error message (something like "no such disk", and drop into BusyBox) after -no- apparent delay.  When I exit BusyBox, it does find the root disk, but it says "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present" and offers me a maintenance shell.  Am I misunderstanding the rootdelay option?
<arunkumar413> how to find the devices attached to the router
<auronandace> arunkumar413: consult your router documentation
<arunkumar413> auronandace: is there any command to find it
<Diamondcite> arunkumar413: Why would you want to try to look with a command? It's not very accurate...
<arunkumar413> Diamondcite: because i don't have the admin rights to the router
<Diamondcite> arunkumar413: Also some devices won't even announce they are attached to the router...
<thomas7788> Hi everyone!
<auronandace> arunkumar413: your router is entirely separate from ubuntu, this isn't a ubuntu issue
<neil098> HI GUYS, HOW CAN I GET MY UBUNTU TO REMEMBER WINDOW SIZES? I GOT A NETBOOK RUNNING UBUNTU 12.04 AND WINDOWS EXCEEDS THE SCREEN.
<auronandace> !caps | neil098
<ubottu> neil098: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest23219> neil098: Please don't use caps
<JimmyNeutron> neil098: BY NOT TYPING IN CAPS!
<Diamondcite> arunkumar413: What are you trying to find? A printer? NAS? Long lost iphone which much be connected? Vulnerable computers connected to a coffee shop?
<neil098> Woops! :)
<thomas7788> I am interested in installing Ubuntu 32bit, please tell me what to do, thank you!
<neil098> My bad.
<almoxarife> arunkumar413: the best you can do is run 'wireshark' in promiscuous mode , that is, you will sniff the wire to the best of your cards capability and as allowed by the router, there are 'netstat' equiv for the same thing
<neil098> How can I get my ubuntu 12.04 netbook to remember its window sizes? It exceeds the screen.
<Diamondcite> neil098: It's not remembering window sizes? As far as I know, google chrome, firefox, gedit and the built in terminal all seem to remember the sizes for me..
<Guest23219> neil098: Set the display
<neil098> what about the pop up windows? like when you save or download files.
<neil098> I was able to set the screen on the recommended display
<almoxarife> neil098: popup from where? what created the popup?
<JustSighDudes> Does ${PATH} include subdirs?
<Diamondcite> neil098: hrm... I never knew how to fix that =O .. ended up learning to navigate with keyboard since some windows are just too darn big.
<Diamondcite> JustSighDudes: No it does not.
<JustSighDudes> Thanks
<Karlo_> JustSighDudes: PATH-searching code will not consider subdirectories of what's listed in $PATH, if that's what you mean.
<Guest23219> How ubuntu remmember time itself after  restarting or shutdown the system?
<Karlo_> Guest23219: Clock battery.
<thomas7788> Do I need to install Gnome desktop environment or Ubuntu is good enough?
<almoxarife> Guest23219: or if getting time via network it asks during bootup
<auronandace> thomas7788: unity is default (built on gnome3), use whatever desktop you like from the repos
<badbandit> hello, I am working inside an ubuntu 12.10 guest host with vmware and I had a SATA->USB connected 2nd harddrive with data I need from my home directory, which is encrypted as I just found out... Is there a way to access it via terminal?
<almoxarife> thomas7788: depends on what 'good enough' is
<Guest23219> almoxarife: If it is manually set then ?
<Guest23219> almoxarife: No internet connection
<thomas7788> Thank you very much, auromamdace.
<Guest23219> Karlo_: If you don't mind plese explain   more
<neil098> yeah agree, i had to hold down alt key, @almoxarife yah know like when you right-click on a pic when you wanna download it. A "save" window will appear
<almoxarife> badbandit: the encrypted is on the vm?
<tkmostt> hello evryone.I have a small query
<badbandit> no, Im working inside an ubuntu guest on a win8 host, I connected a 2nd harddrive from my (broken) laptop as a 2nd drive... I got it to mount and can access it but when I go to the home folder where my files are, it is encrypted
<badbandit> just has a readme file
<Karlo_> Guest23219, the computer has a battery which it uses when it doesn't have external power, to keep the clock running.  If the battery is dead, then the clock will be wrong when you start the machine again.
<thomas7788> I tried to install Ubuntu via Windows Installer (wubi.exe), I don't know it's Ubuntu 64 bit OS.
<tkmostt> after i have upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 from 12.04 i am not receiving any updates..only updates that i receive is for browsers like opers
<tkmostt> *opera
<almoxarife> neil098: resize the windows and use the 'file' exit , you should not be seeing popups on a browser, is that a choice?
<almoxarife> thomas7788: can you get into ubuntu?
<Guest23219> Karlo_: thanks !
<auronandace> almoxarife: i think neil098 meant save dialogue rather than pop-up
<thomas7788> Ubuntu 64 bit OS Windows Installer supports AMD64, after setup finished, My 32 bit system, installed a Ubuntu 64 bit OS!?
<almoxarife> auronandace: ok
<Guest23219> Karlo_: Is it chargable ?
<almoxarife> thomas7788: you may have a 64bit machine, having a win32bit install does not mean the hardware is not 64bit, this is how i found out i was on a 64bit machine, if you have one, great.
<thomas7788> So, users must be very careful to choose Windows Installer, make sure they want 32bit or 64bit Windows installer.
<Karlo_> Guest23219: I don't really know that much about it -- I suggest you choose some good keywords and search the Web.
<tkmostt> after i have upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 from 12.04 i am not receiving any updates..only updates that i receive is for browsers like opera and firefox
<almoxarife> thomas7788: a 64bit install wont work on a 32bit hardware, no matter what, it would error out, you would see it
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: are u sure you use correct software sources for the new version?
<tkmostt> have there been no updates from canonical after 12.10 release...or something is wrong in my software update configuration?
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: what does "apt-get update" say?
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: posting in a minute
<almoxarife> tkmostt: pastebin your sources list, /etc/apt/sources.list
<tkmostt> ok doing
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: please use pastbin, don´t past directly
<tkmostt> sure
<varikonniemi> one messagersw can be posted directly
<almoxarife> 16SAAK2LL: hence the request to 'pastebin'
<varikonniemi> afaik paste restriction is 1 message, else use pastebin etc.
<thomas7788> I know. If I don't received any updates, I will go to Ubuntu dash, and search 'update manager' to see any new updates. Or open system information, if you see, "system is up-to-date' that means you don't need update yet. It's up-to-date already!
<ramshri9> leave #ubuntu
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: should i upload screenshots of softwaresource tab and give links
<almoxarife> !pastebin | tkmostt
<ubottu> tkmostt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tkmostt> ok
<thomas7788> open system information, if you need to update, lower right corner there is bottom asks you to "Install Updates", then just click "Install Update" bottom.
<neil098> yah that's it it is a dialogue box
<neil098> those boxes appear bigger than my screen
<neil098> anydix for this?
<neil098> *any fix for this?
<almoxarife> neil098: does placing the mouse at any corner change the mouse shape?
<thomas7788> My system is 32bit system. So, I uninstalled and reinstalled Ubuntu AMD64 bit several times. :-(
<almoxarife> thomas7788: if you are on a 32bit system you need the 32bit ubuntu
<thomas7788> How do you know my unbuntu is setup correctly after installation?
<jeffroberts> Define "correctly"
<OerHeks> thomas7788, when you try that, ubuntu gives an error. so i doubt you intalled 64 bit on 32 bit.
<thomas7788> Do I need to setup security firewall? Install anti-virus software?
<almoxarife> thomas7788: take for a spin, using firefox go to youtube, start a vid, thats a pretty good test of alot of things
<thomas7788> Yes, I think so.
<almoxarife> thomas7788: how do you connect to the internet?
<thomas7788> Do I have to take care of security installation matter or just enjoy it?
<almoxarife> thomas7788: how do you connect to the internet?
<blackshirt> thomas7788, you can stick with your default, but are you concern with security ?
<thomas7788> It's hard ware from my telephone company.
<almoxarife> thomas7788: lets assume you have this config, internet > modem > router > you , then no firewall is needed, the router is the firewall
<thomas7788> A message like "Your system is protected" from Ubuntu, that all I need to know. :)
<Karlo_> neil098: If you can't resize a window via mouse, you can try doing it from the keyboard.  Alt-F8, then use one arrow key to choose an edge, then use the opposite arrow key several times to shrink the window by moving that edge towards the center.  Hit Enter when done.
<almoxarife> thomas7788: lets assume you dont have windoz machines, then no virus checking, if you do have win machines then virus checking is a courtesy to the win machines
<blackshirt> thomas7788, for default install and most usage, i think linux was more secure than windows
<neil098> @Karlo yeah but when it comes up again it is the same size?
<Karlo_> I don't know.  Try it and find out!
<thomas7788> Well, I use Windows 8 Pro right now. I install Mcafee Internet Security
<neil098> i can resize it definitely but it does not remember the size
<almoxarife> thomas7788: then let the win machines take care of themselves
<almoxarife> thomas7788: let them carry the overhead, its they who created the mess :)
<thomas7788> Thank you. Let's chat together again next time! See you later!
<almoxarife> i am guessing i cant mount a vbox vdi ?
<almoxarife> i can :) , life is better
<netAction> Hi! In Ubuntu 12.10 every program seems to drop this error message window from time to time. This is very annoying and looks like Windows 95. Is it possible to deactivate it globally? It is OK if my computer sends a report to Launchpad but it is not OK if it asks every five minutes.
<cJether> long time no see
<almoxarife> netAction: its not normal to drop error messages, you got issues
<netAction> almoxarife: I think it is normal. Didn't see any computer running 12.10 that has not these messages when connecting Bluetooth e.g. or when GIMP crashs.
<izx> Am getting "tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED" on accessing samba share. How to rectify it ???
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: image links: http://imagebin.org/237127   http://imagebin.org/237126    http://imagebin.org/237128   http://imagebin.org/237125
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: so u updated to 12.10, right?
<tkmostt> yes
<vox> izx: are you trying to connect to a share on a windows7 machine?
<izx> no
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: you need to change the software sources towards 12.10
<vox> izx: what are you trying to connect to
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: can you please tell me how can i do that?
<izx> vox: connecting it from linux itself
<bekks> izx: Then why do you use samba at all? Why dont you just use NFS?
<badbandit> does anyone know how to recover an encrypted home folder from a 2nd hard drive with ubuntu also installed? I have it mounted to /media/chroot but when I try to chroot into it I get /lib32/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /bin/bash)
<badbandit> also I HOPE I didnt just F up the whole drive by following a stackoverflow post where someone said to "cp -r /bin /lib /media/chroot
<cardio76> ciao
<cardio76> !list
<ubottu> cardio76: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> badbandit: You have a backup, dont you?
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: first make a backup of ur current list: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: then edit it: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list (or ur favourite editor)
<izx> bekks: Both from linux and windows.. Accessing it from windows XP also..
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: ok
<bekks> izx: And connecting from Windows works fine?
<badbandit> bekks: no, my laptop monitor broke and so I booted into a virtual ubuntu and plugged my old drive into a usb->sata... i am scared to death, I have a huge project due monday and I cant get into my home directory
<izx> bekks: Both doesn't work, all of a sudden.. I didn't make any changes..
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: could u just post the content of that file?
<unixcorelt> hi, can anybody help ubuntu virgin with intel 985 graphics on my notebook dell inspiron 1520, now graphics are terrible, thanks
<bekks> badbandit: I dont get why you chrooted then. http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: which one?  i am a newbie ..so i am not that good
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: don´t worry, the one of /etc/apt/sources.list
<bekks> badbandit: Better follow this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<bekks> badbandit: And create a backup immediately, after getting access to your home again.
<badbandit> ok
<badbandit> bekks: is it possible I messed something up really bad by running the command "cp -r /bin /lib /mounted/device"?
<bekks> badbandit: Yes, possibly.
<badbandit> bekks: f***
<bekks> badbandit: Thats why you should have a backup.
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384775/
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: this seems already to be ok, so please open a termianl (cmd+alt+t) and write "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: and post the output please
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: yes i was told the same by you and others but becoz of slow internet it is taking too long to process....i will post the output as it completes
<cosmin> ActionParsnip ?
<hacklvwar> hello everyone
<hacklvwar> ??
<cosmin> can someone help with an error with an external HDD?
<bekks> hacklvwar: Do you have a support question?
<bekks> cosmin: Not without a actual question. :)
<cosmin> i wanted to know first, then ask question =))
<bekks> !ask | cosmin
<ubottu> cosmin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cosmin> ok so when i put the external HDD it says Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: NTFS signature is missing
<cosmin> i tried to manually mount but no luck
<bekks> cosmin: Then the filesystem you are trying to mount is an invalid NTFS filesystem.
<cosmin> when i put the external HDD into a windows PC it works, but here not
<bekks> cosmin: Then run a filesystem check in windows and unmount it cleanly in windows.
<cosmin> ok
<cosmin> thanks
<cosmin> aaa and another thing with this
<cosmin> it shows me double
<cosmin> instead of only one
<cosmin> in Home Folder at Devices, instead of showing me one , it shows me double
<cosmin> it's the external but double
<bekks> !enter | cosmin
<ubottu> cosmin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<almoxarife> cosmin: if first concern should be the health of that ntfs, and only win can check it or repair it if its toast
<cosmin> hmm
<cosmin> it's not toast, yesterday it ran on my windows, only on Ubuntu gives me the error
<bekks> cosmin: Then do as I told you.
<cosmin> i will
<cosmin> thanks
<bekks> And obviously it IS ttoasted at the moment.
<cosmin> understood
<cosmin> thanks
<cosmin> have a good day
<almoxarife> cosmin: you too, good luck
<cosmin> i will come back with more feedback if needed
<Gamefreak> Guys im facing an issue, during my installation, the installer would keep on loading wont take me to the part where i start partitioning
<almoxarife> Gamefreak: installed what on what?
<Gamefreak> almoxarife: My laptop, vaio. But before that i tried on my old dell and it worked perfect on it
<almoxarife> Gamefreak: which install media? are you hardwired to the internet?
<Gamefreak> USB pen drive, i used wifi connection
<Gamefreak> Almoxarife
<almoxarife> Gamefreak: i dont think wifi works, was the dell also wifi?
<almoxarife> Gamefreak: better yet, does the installer get past the network config?
<binaryking> hello
<binaryking> I'm unable to connect to the irc server via XChat
<Gamefreak> almoxarife: yeap, dell connected with the wifi. And yeah Well installer works, i could try the entire ubuntu. Dell had nvidea graphics card and it had issues booting. I used recovery method to fix the boot problems and started again. But here in vaio when i press install ubuntu it would begin laoding to no real end
<remmy56> buffer  -1
<almoxarife> Gamefreak: its hard to say, i just installed ubuntu via the 'mini-iso' , its a network install, those work for me where suppose full packed isos dont, got a nice internet connection?
<Gamefreak> Almoxarife: Well yeah <_< cant really count on my connection
<almoxarife> Gamefreak: or look up (google) your vio model with ubuntu install, there could be something difficult or workaround for it
<boulet101010> hi, i'm trying to install some 32-bits application on 12.10 amd64, however, ia32-libs requires ia32-libs-multiarch that's only in the i386 repo. how to proceed?
<boulet101010> note : the install was done via debootstrap
<MonkeyDust> boulet101010  i have it in the repos, ok, using 64bit, too
<almoxarife> boulet101010: try to install via apt-get, use name of file , ia32-libs:i386
<boulet101010> yep just saw this almoxarife ;)
<boulet101010> thanks
<almoxarife> boulet101010: i assume it worked?
<boulet101010> hum... nop
<boulet101010> but wait
<almoxarife> nop? :(
<boulet101010> my repositories seems to be buggy
<boulet101010> apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 doesn't work :/
<boulet101010> can't find package
<boulet101010> you want to see my fstab?
<boulet101010> eeeeh sourceS.list
<Pip>  Simple question, if I want automount for PcManFm, do I need to enable udisks service ?
<almoxarife> boulet101010: the file name should be 'ia32-libs:i386'
<boulet101010> unable to locate too
<MonkeyDust> boulet101010  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<boulet101010> http://pastebin.com/aKvUpzKA
<boulet101010> -this is sources.list-
<boulet101010> ubuntu 12.10
<bazhang> ia32-libs-multiarch   <----- package name boulet101010
<MonkeyDust> boulet101010  try apt-get update, first, then: apt-cache search ia32
<mobheromonitor> HI, Getting Error: "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) on ubuntu 12.04 LTS "
<mobheromonitor> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<mobheromonitor> pls help on this asap.
<boulet101010> bazhang: already tried
<boulet101010> MonkeyDust: ia32-libs matches
<FauxFaux> mobheromonitor: What does 'host us.archive.ubuntu.com' return?
<bazhang> boulet101010, omit the :i386
<mobheromonitor> FauxFaux:  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. when apt-get install update.
<boulet101010> it doesn't find it
<boulet101010> neither with :i386 or without
<FauxFaux> mobheromonitor: And, returning to my original point..
<boulet101010> i re-note that i installed ubuntu from debootstrap, maybe this is the issue
<boulet101010> it seems multarch support is not one of the strength of ubuntu
<bazhang> so show us the sources.list boulet101010
<boulet101010> check pastebin at 11/17
<boulet101010> s/\//:/
<nomind> @boulet101010: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:scopes-packagers/ppa -y; sudo apt-get update;
<nomind> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:scopes-packagers/ppa -y; apt-get update
<boulet101010> what's that?
<nomind> just run these 2 command to fix tht
<boulet101010> why do i need to do this? where can i document on how is ppa working?
<boulet101010> how do i check which ppa repos are installed?
<almoxarife> nomind: what ppa?
<almoxarife> is there more than one pastebin boulet101010?
<boulet101010> for sources.list i needed only one
<boulet101010> still the same nomind
<almoxarife> nomind: how does that ppa help?
<almoxarife> boulet101010: did you say what you needed the 32bit libs for?
<boulet101010> steam
<boulet101010> i installed a ubuntu chroot on debian to test steam
<boulet101010> i could reinstall ubuntu in a 32-bit way
<blackshirt> !info steam
<ubottu> Package steam does not exist in quantal
<almoxarife> :)
<almoxarife> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<boulet101010> i don't care, i just want multiarch to work
<boulet101010> doesn't change if it is steam or firefox
<boulet101010> ia32-libs doesn't install
<boulet101010> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<boulet101010> ...
<boulet101010> very helpy channel btw.
<boulet101010> ah. ah.
<VolodymyrB> Hi, I have a problem with apt-get(dpkg?). "sudo apt-get -f install" says "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. E: Unable to correct dependencies" of package "nvidia-current:i386",how to fix this, removing "nvidia-current:i386"?
<voltagex> hi, I've just installed Ubuntu on my Nexus 7 and none of my touches seem to register - no applications will launch
<Tm_T> voltagex: I don't believe there's any support for Ubuntu on Nexus7 yet
<voltagex> Tm_T: support as in help on this channel or support as in it runs?
<Tm_T> voltagex: as in "you get to keep both pieces" AFAIK
<voltagex> heh
<Tm_T> and yeah, this channel is for supported releases (:
<16SAAK2LL> volragex: did u try to compile applications yourself?
<16SAAK2LL> *voltagex
<voltagex> 16SAAK2LL: no, this is first boot, trying to get to the dash
<16SAAK2LL> voltagex: are we talking about native install or beside android=
<16SAAK2LL> *?
<MonkeyDust> voltagex  there are nexus channels, type /msg alis list *nexus*
<voltagex> 16SAAK2LL: native via the installer
<almoxarife> voltagex: seems there is a ubuntu channel for android, #ubuntu-arm
<16SAAK2LL> voltagex: so u installed it via fastboot, right?
<voltagex> 16SAAK2LL: yes
<16SAAK2LL> voltagex: in fact ubuntu-arm is the right channel for that
<epzil0n> hi guys, i'm using xubuntu and trying to figure out what drivers my wifi card is using so how can i do that?
<voltagex> 16SAAK2LL: thanks
<almoxarife> epzil0n: the network applet will tell you, see 'driver'?
<epzil0n> almoxarife: i already got the inxi script but it only says wl, same as the applet and can that be right?
<almoxarife> epzil0n: sounds right then
<epzil0n> almoxarife: i used lspci | grep -i wireless but that only tells the card
<almoxarife> epzil0n: either /var/log/syslog or kern.log should also say something about the driver loaded at boot
<epzil0n> almoxarife: ok, the thing is that i tried linux mint and the speed was just horrible and then tried cinnarch which couldn't find my card so no connection but i xubuntu the speed is as it should?
<epzil0n> almoxarife: ok, i'll check there too
<almoxarife> epzil0n: speed as it should? what driver do you think should be loaded?
<epzil0n> almoxarife: the card is Broadcom BCM4313 btw and i have seen that many broadcom card got issues with linux
<epzil0n> almoxarife: that's why i'm back with xubuntu because it's the only distro that works ok with this card
<almoxarife> epzil0n: broadcom, eek, you got a working card, leave it alone
<epzil0n> almoxarife: hehe, i will.. just curious ;)
<quoexl> if it aint broke...
<epzil0n> quoexl: i'm not looking for changing it in xubuntu, i wanted linux mint or arch to work good too that's why i'm wondering what drivers xubuntu is working
<epzil0n> but thx guys, i'm just glad that it works good now :))
<epzil0n> using*
<quoexl> it uses a bcm43xx driver but I dont know how it works
<epzil0n> quoexl: flawless for now at least ;)
<quoexl> all of the ubuntu flavors should work similarly if you dont like xubuntu
<epzil0n> quoexl: i missed that this ultrabook is using a broadcom crap.. if i had known that would have bought something else :-/
<epzil0n> quoexl: i like xfce so i'm fine but installed cinnamon too so going to test that too :P
<quoexl> its nice
<epzil0n> yeah :)
<epzil0n> 1.6.7 looks great
<quoexl> I just hopped in the room to do a little catching up
<epzil0n> :)
<quoexl> is there any news from the samba4 camp?
<blup1> hello I have a question
<quoexl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blup1> Has Windows a better performance than Linux?
<blup1> or can executiv files run better on windows than on linux?
<16SAAK2LL> blup1: this question can´t be answered, more a question of faith
<quoexl> simply put, for business computing, no, gaming is better on winders
<16SAAK2LL> blup1: what means "better"?
<almoxarife> blup1: yes, at making you miserable
<MonkeyDust> blup1  no swearing here, please
<blup1> windows is swearing? :D
<quoexl> pretty close to it
<almoxarife> blup1: almost is
<blup1> lol
<blup1> so why is windows better at running games?
<quoexl> because more people write games for winders
<quoexl> its a market share thing
<16SAAK2LL> blup1: it is not in fact better, but directX is used in most famous games
<killer> linux /gnu powers 94% of super computers
<16SAAK2LL> blup1: this is a support channel for ubuntu, so please just ask questions regarding this
<quoexl> there are no \ on the internet
<quoexl> so no news out of the samba4 world?
<diode286> hi
<quoexl> hello
<diode286> whats the best type of laptop to install ubuntu
<diode286> easiest
<diode286> for drivers ...etc..
<quoexl> one with an atheros wireless card in it
<MonkeyDust> !hardware > diode286 start here
<ubottu> diode286, please see my private message
<diode286> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<quoexl> broadcom wireless cards can be a bugger
<amit> Is there any way to shutdown or restart my pc using telnet?
<FauxFaux> Try the 'shutdown' command.
<16SAAK2LL> shutdown now
<FauxFaux> Also, please use ssh instead of telnet.
<MonkeyDust> s/he's gone
<Aha2Y-> Any op available?
<gordonjcp> no, they're just called Guest1926 now ;-)
<Guest1926> FauxFaux:  Actually  i want to shutdown my system(Which currently i am using now ) using telnet
<gordonjcp> Guest1926: you need to register your nick
<gordonjcp> Guest1926: don't use telnet
<MonkeyDust> Guest1926  try sudo shutdown -r now
<diode286>  Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E525 AMD E2-3000M, 2GB, 320GB HD.is that any good toinstall ubuntu on ?
<gordonjcp> diode286: should be
<quoexl> whats the wireless card in it?
<gordonjcp> diode286: you want to pay attention to the graphics, wifi and network chipsets
<Guest1926> gordonjcp: Any Reason? And why ssh to shutdown
<16SAAK2LL> diode286: there is usually no problem at all, even with the wifi-chip
<diode286>  ASUS X54C-SX461V 15.6"  (i3 2310M/500GB/4GB DDR3/4 Cell/Intel HD 3000)
<gordonjcp> Guest1926: because telnet is fundamentally retarded, and needs to be erased from the pages of history
<16SAAK2LL> Guest1926: use ssh generally cause it is more secure
<Solus> can someone PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me. It's day 3 and Ubuntu is harder ot remove than the worst of virus' >_<
<gordonjcp> Guest1926: along with anyone who uses is, and any system that uses it
<Guest1926> 16SAAK2LL:  How to do that. Please tell
<MonkeyDust> Solus  delete the ubuntu partition
<gordonjcp> Guest1926: alternatively you could just post your username, password and hostname on the front page of slashdot
<bassliner> o.O
<Solus> Monkey, if only it was that simple, I would have removed it already D:
<gordonjcp> Guest1926: security-wise that's much the same using telnet
<Guest1926> gordonjcp:  i will register today . PLease don't mind
<Solus> I did delete the partitions
<quoexl> did you use wubi to install it?
<gordonjcp> Guest1926: yeah, it just stops you turning into "Guest<somenumber>", don't worry about it
<Guest1926> Thanks a lot !
<Solus> but like it left behind a GRUB that won't be deleted by any means possible
<MonkeyDust> ah grub
<gordonjcp> Solus: what are you trying to install?
<invariant> aptitude search '?name(^a2ps$)' returns a2ps:i386, which it shouldn't do. Is there some way to do exact matches only?
<Solus> Uninstall, GRUB. Its installation seemed to be trippier that it was supposed to be
<Solus> and not it just plain won't go away
<MonkeyDust> invariant  do not use aptitude, for a start
<16SAAK2LL> gordonjcp: What are u talking about? SSH is in fact much more secure than telnet: http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora_Draft_Documentation/0.2/html/OpenSSH_Guide/sect-OpenSSH_Guide-Security-OpenSSH_In_Action.html
<Solus> This is the 4th day I've been up to 6am after at least 10 different ways
<invariant> MonkeyDust, thanks, that solved my problem!
<Solus> of trying
<invariant> MonkeyDust, not.
<gordonjcp> 16SAAK2LL: reading isn't your strong point, is it?
<phoenix_firebrd> I have come to know that the default ubuntu firewall is disabled by default, so was my system vulnerable  in past and can a network switch firewall sufficient in place of the ubuntu firewall?
<SolarisBoy> lol
<MonkeyDust> invariant  use apt-get instead
<invariant> MonkeyDust, and do what?
<quoexl> solus: get a program called dban execute it and all will be gone
<gordonjcp> phoenix_firebrd: Linux doesn't need a firewall
<SolarisBoy> phoenix_firebrd: if its configured properly and you trust your local network sure
<Solus> I almost need a promise on that haha
<phoenix_firebrd> gordonjcp: what about the browser?
<gordonjcp> phoenix_firebrd: you *might* if you're on a direct connection to the Internet, running a complex server
<invariant> MonkeyDust, which option does something which is about the same to aptitude's search feature?
<Solus> that'd kill everything o_o
<16SAAK2LL> gordonjcp: My fault, there were some messages between ur 2 posts, so never mind
<gordonjcp> phoenix_firebrd: what have browsers got to do with firewalls
<gordonjcp> 16SAAK2LL: ;-)
<quoexl> dban will kill anything guaranteed DOD certified
<gordonjcp> quoexl: way overkill
<phoenix_firebrd> gordonjcp: I am through a switch which has a firewall, is that sufficient?
<gordonjcp> phoenix_firebrd: oh yeah, definitely
<Solus> uhh I forgot to mention it was a dual boot, so Windows 7 is active on the computer
<quoexl> oh then yer screwed
<Solus> Working perfectly fine too
<gordonjcp> quoexl: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<drive to wipe> will destroy all the data beyond any hope of recovery
<gordonjcp> Solus: there used to be a thing where you had to reinstall the Windows MBR
<MonkeyDust> invariant  guess #bash is better place for scripting issues
<quoexl> just change the boot.ini to not go to linux anymore if you deleted the partitions
<gordonjcp> Solus: I don't know if that's still a thing
<phoenix_firebrd> gordonjcp: If the firewall is disabled, Can an person open a port remotely in my computer?
<gordonjcp> phoenix_firebrd: no
<invariant> MonkeyDust, it's not a scripting issue. You just made a very wrong suggestion.
<gordonjcp> phoenix_firebrd: if you're running a normal Ubuntu desktop behind a NAT router, it's just about as secure as you can get
<quoexl> phoenix_firebrd: if your firewall is disabled all ports are open to incoming traffic
<invariant> MonkeyDust, you shouldn't have said anything and are now trying to save your skin.
<gordonjcp> quoexl: doesn't matter, if nothing is listening
<Solus> gordonjcp: there was a program called EasyBCD that was specifically designed to correct this, but it doesn't work for me. I swear I have the worst of luck when it comes to technology. I'm not even technologically challenged either
<quoexl> gordonjcp: true
<MonkeyDust> invariant  it's a bash command, hence my suggestion
<gordonjcp> Solus: I don't know anything about Windows, it's just a thing I remember someone having problems with before
<invariant> MonkeyDust, every program is a bash command.
<phoenix_firebrd> gordonjcp: quoexl What if I am using a bit torrent client?
<SolarisBoy> bash command?
<invariant> SolarisBoy, it's not a bash builtin.
<invariant> SolarisBoy, MonkeyDust is a very confused person.
<gordonjcp> phoenix_firebrd: ideally you'd forward some ports from the outside world to your desktop machine, but you'd need to check the bittorrent and router documentation for that
<invariant> Or monkey, I am not sure.
<SolarisBoy> gotcha lols
<quoexl> phoenix_firebrd: your bittorrent client listens on a range of ports
<gordonjcp> phoenix_firebrd: other clients will want to connect to your client, which means running a server of sorts
<Solus> I've used EasyBCD to delete GRUB. Fixed the MBR. Rebooted. GRUB is back. I listed all the drives on my computer, but I don't see the /boot where Ubuntu was installed. However when I go to set up a new boot method (just for experimental/exploring purposes) I see that /boot is an available place to boot from.
<quoexl> Solus: check your windows boot.ini
<gordonjcp> I thought the standard way to fix Windows was just to wipe it and reinstall...
<phoenix_firebrd> gordonjcp: So without administrator privileges someone cannot access my files other than the ones listed in the torrent client?
<gordonjcp> phoenix_firebrd: not unless you've got something very misconfigured
<phoenix_firebrd> gordonjcp: right
<Solus> Its installed in the MBR, not the OS. I did a wipe. Also I lack a CD Drive. I've been doing everything via USB. quoexl: I'll check that now
<phoenix_firebrd> gordonjcp: ty
<phoenix_firebrd> quoexl: ty
<quoexl> bittorrent is also designed to pass directly through NAT
<Solus> err
<bassliner> quoexl: err, that statement is just wrong.
<bassliner> quoexl: bittorrent consists of a bit more than just one outgoing connection.
<Solus> boot.ini apparently doesn't exit for Win7...?
<quoexl> oh that was nice of them
<bassliner> quoexl: in case of letting things "just work" for the end-user, that is still correct though.
<Solus> Referrals said to use EasyBCD to edit the boot options, which I did. But uh it still comes back. It's a plague.
<quoexl> theres always dban
<Solus> I'm not desperate enough to nuke yet
<quoexl> tried googling remove grub from windows 7
<ania_> hi
<Solus> I did that already. I've done tons of research on this, but alast everything fails. My last hope is creating a bootable usb to run the recovery disc from, which I did. However the OS tells me that its not compatible with my version, yet the disc is produced by the same exact computer
<Solus> You've got to love Microsoft
<quoexl> then my suggestion holds the most water, backup data on the windows partition dban it and reinstall
<Solus> The worst part about it is that its true. I have nothing to save, since it was recently reinstalled. My only concern is, that to reinstall windows I'd need the recovery drive. Can I manage to nuke everything but the recovery drive?
<Solus> Well rather partition
<Solus> I should say
<quoexl> sure dban c:
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: connection is too slow ...should i post incomplete results of "sudo apt-get update" in terminal?
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: yes, you can
<tkmostt> ok
<Solus> Researching dban before jumping into anything
<Solus> thanks for the suggestion
<quoexl> its a DOD certified drive killer
<qdb> hello! are adobe going to support flah plugin in linux for processors without sse2 ?
<nkt> hello
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1384989/
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: that looks good to me, just let it finish and afterwards run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<kutu> bye
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: ok ,would wait for it to finish...btw it is running for more than an hour..never ever it was that slow
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: is that ur internet connection in general or just this special case?
<tkmostt> 16SAAK2LL: the connection is slow now...but still i am able to browse properly...i think it might be a special case ...or maybe the ubuntu server which i am using is down
<16SAAK2LL> tkmostt: Hm.. sounds sort of strange
<quoexl> tried pinging it?
<16SAAK2LL> Anyone around here using 12.10 and can verify these are the correct sources?
<quoexl> all my boxes are 10.04
<vjy> hi, my laptop(dell inspiron 1420)  has display problem, can anyone please help with right drivers? http://askubuntu.com/questions/221568/which-graphics-driver-will-solve-my-laptop-screen-display-problem
<varikonniemi> don't you think that 12.04 would be a reasonable upgrade?
<ania_> hi
<quoexl> they work
<varikonniemi> yeah, "dont fix if it aint broken" is popular :D
<quoexl> !it works for me
<ubottu> quoexl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quoexl> I run business continuity servers
<quoexl> upgrade my boxes gotta upgrade the client boxes and hope it works
<varikonniemi> i am currently setting up a content server that should have >4T storage, probably in RAID6
<quoexl> good luck with that
<varikonniemi> and i have come to the conclusion that ubuntu 12.04 is the way to go
<FauxFaux> Only 4T?  Why not two discs in raid1?
<varikonniemi> i have 2x2T disks
<varikonniemi> so adding one 2T
<varikonniemi> or 2 for raid6
<varikonniemi> is the way i think
<quoexl> two in mirror or 7 in raid is the safe way to go
<varikonniemi> running 50% waste in raid1 is just too much to sacrifice imo. compared to the cleanliness you get in raid1
<varikonniemi> 7 in raid? 3+2 is raid6 ?
<quoexl> 7 is old school
<quoexl> 7 1 tb drives gives you a 1 tb drive if one fails just replace it will replicate
<RJ45-Q> I'm re-tagging arey CD I rip, as although RubyRipper is the best ripper, it sucks so bad at tagging, anyways, I'm trying to tag 80 files as 'Trance Nation - The Collection (MOS)', but they keep tagging as 'Trance Nation', why!?!
<Dulcin> Hi I'm having some issues with my video drivers, but can't seem to find a solution. When I installed ubuntu 12.10 it would load to desktop, but not show unity and so - just the wallpaper. Now when I removed fglrx and it works - any idea in what direction I should look?
<Dulcin> - and*
<16SAAK2LL> Dulcin: What hardware do u use?
<Dulcin> I have an ATI video card
<RJ45-Q> every*
<Dulcin> the exact one slipped my mind, one sec, ill check
<Sietsem> I had a problem with my nvidia drivers that I needed to install the linux-headers first
<vjy> hi, my laptop(dell inspiron 1420)  has display problem, can anyone please help with right drivers? http://askubuntu.com/questions/221568/which-graphics-driver-will-solve-my-laptop-screen-display-problem
<Dulcin> I installed linux-headers through a tutorial, but that didn't seem to help
<phibxr> Sietsem: That would be because they are compiled at install. I don't think the ATI-drivers need compiling during the installation.
<16SAAK2LL> Sietsem: Yeah, if there is none available for ur kernel you will have to let them built by the installer
<Sietsem> Hm, okey
<RJ45-Q> I'm re-tagging every CD I rip, as although RubyRipper is the best ripper, it sucks so bad at tagging, anyways, I'm trying to tag 80 files as 'Trance Nation - The Collection (MOS)', but they keep tagging as 'Trance Nation', why!?!
<Sietsem> vjy, isn't your display broken? Does it work properly on for example windows?
<quoexl> use an _ instead of a -
<RJ45-Q> quoexl: but I've used '-' so many times before without any problems!
<RJ45-Q> I need to tag with EasyTag only, but when I try Rhthmbox's built-in tagging, it works.
<RJ45-Q> but in this situation, I can only use EasyTag
<kutu> hello, does anyone knows how to use bengali fonts in libreoffice writer? i select the bengali font name in option but when i start writting the letters are all english not bengali!
<RJ45-Q> kutu: change systems Keyboard Locale in settings :)
<kutu> thanks!
<RJ45-Q> NP ;)
<kutu> !!bye for now!!
<ubottu> kutu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dulcin> 16SAAK2LL,  ok so I have an ATI HD 4870
<RJ45-Q> kutu: System > Preferernces > Keyboard
<RJ45-Q> well, he gone
<RJ45-Q> kutu: System > Preferernces > Keyboard
<RJ45-Q> is usually for Ubuntu
<RJ45-Q> ;D
<lapion> how do I switch from amd64 firefox to ix86 firefox ?
<lapion> amd64 firefox has no real advantages, except for being a memory hog..
<kutu_> RJ45-Q: Can you suggest me some good HTML books?
<lapion> 64 ff uses twice the amount of memory x86 uses
<RJ45-Q> kutu_: ooh, not that is a good question
<RJ45-Q> now*
<16SAAK2LL> Dulcin: I am not that familiar with ATI GPUs, anyway, which driver did u use?
<RJ45-Q> kutu_: I know several PDFs, but not HTML :(
<kutu_> RJ45-Q:please send me one.
<MonkeyDust> kutu_  it's not really a book, but this may be useful http://echoecho.com/html.htm
<RJ45-Q> kutu_: there might be a PDF to HTML converter in existence, but I couldn't imagine it working very well, considering the big transition in format capabilities.
<RJ45-Q> kutu_: heheh, well all my PDFs are... well, I can't say here or I'll get v&.
<RJ45-Q> :P
<kutu_> Thanks MonkeyDust.@RJ45-Q I asked for HTML learning book
<RJ45-Q> kutu_: I have a PDF that teaches of the Linux Command Line, it's so old it's irrelevant now, and it's about a thousand pages long and difficult to understand! :D
<Dulcin> 16SAAK2LL, well the default ubuntu drivers, but those did not seem to work properly after installing ubuntu 12.10
<Dulcin> 16SAAK2LL, I tried installing the ATI drivers but failed at doing so, I'm giving it another go right now, see if it works
<kutu_> RJ45-Q:youre understanding wrong. I want an ebook to learn web designing,not Linux!! :)
<RJ45-Q> kutu_: ah
<16SAAK2LL> Dulcin: alright, if it fails, please deliver details about how
<kutu_> so if know of one please tell me.
<RJ45-Q> kutu_: here's an interesting one though, one day I was typing in loadsa crazy stuff in Google, and I stumbled across a slightly hidden away FBI doc! :D
<RJ45-Q> I think it had stuff 'bout the psychology of the Occupy Protests, and how they use it to their advantage.
<RJ45-Q> I shoulda probably notified Wikileaks, but i was lazy, and still am.
<kutu_> <RJ45-Q> :Anyway I'll try the site MonkeyDust.
<kutu_> Bye
<RJ45-Q> c'ya
<bampersand> Hi. I'm using 12.04 and my DVD drive isn't working. It ejects fine just doesn't seem to do anything (it worked when I had windows), any ideas? I've googled but most problems are only for when a DVD video isn't working, etc.
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand: is it a SATA drive?
<bampersand> 16SAAK2LL: I'm not sure
<bampersand> I'll check
<bampersand> if it is what's the solution?
<vjy> Sietsem: yes, my display was not proper when it was with windows vista. it was broken after installing nvidia graphics driver. I thought I could fix this by installing a new OS, but still I am not able to fix this issue
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand: well, that is not too easy to say without any information. Does the drive appear during startup (BIOS)?
<espnu> hey, i wonder what the current situation of TRIM activated partitions in ubuntu 12.10 / upcoming 13.04 is?
<espnu> in 12.04 i had to use a discard option to my harddrive partition. is this something that i'll have to do in 12.10 and probly 13.04?
<lucido> I have some problems with the ath9k driver
<gnomefreak> espnu: its too way early to  say for sure
<gnomefreak> way too early i mean
<lucido> wifi keeps disconnecting if I move a few meters away from the router
<espnu> hmm ok
<lucido> other devices can use the router normally
<lucido> its ubuntu 12.10 on an acer aspire 4250 connecting to a tkip aes wpa personal g-only access point
<gnomefreak> espnu: also any questions about 13.04 join #ubuntu+1
<vjy> Sietsem: interestingly I am not able to capture this issue by print-screen. I have to take a photo to show this display problem
<Sietsem> vjy, Maybe your screen just broke in the process
<Sietsem> vjy, if you open your BIOS, do you see the problem too?
<vjy> Sietsem:yes, yes initially it is all green
<gnomefreak> vjy: did you try something like sudo apt-get install scrot ; sleep 5 ; scrot
<Sietsem> vjy, then your laptop screen might be broken :/ But have to go to a birthday, bye
<Xylon> what are the reasons an installer would keep on loading?
<gnomefreak> that gives you 5 seconds to get screen ready
<vjy> Sietsem: bye
<Xylon> ~-~ been happening to me, it works on my dell but the installer wont install on my vaio
<blackshirt> xylon, i think some specific hardware issue ...
<vjy> gnomefreak: scrot for screenshot ?
<gnomefreak> vjy: yes
<vjy> gnomefreak: even if I take screen shot, I have to send it my mail and check from my phone to verify this is ok :)
<Xylon> blackshirt: Well there oughta be methods to determine that right? something that would work?
<xmb> yo where to find other apt deb sources
<Xylon> how should i make the installation work?
<vjy> gnomefreak: I have photos of my screen
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> xmb: not sure what you mean. did you check in our repos?
<vjy> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3mtVkJlDxvKZFQtU3RLT1AwRUU
<bampersand> 16SAAK2LL, it's a sata dvd drive
<vjy> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3mtVkJlDxvKVUw2SFR0UHJGZ2c
<xmb> i dunno where, im new to ubuntu ... i need for example ' erlang-ex ' and it isnt in 12.10
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand: does it appear at startup? is it activated in BIOS setup?
<xmb> apt-get .. , and , is there some unstable / experimental /etc/apt/sources.list entries for ubuntu like on debian too ?
<bampersand> i'll have to check, i'd assume so. it worked fine with windows.
<gnomefreak> xmb: you woul dhave to look on the web but going outside our repos means we dont really support them
<vjy> gnomefreak: did you check images ?
<gnomefreak> bampersand: you can not compair linux -> windows
<gnomefreak> i cant spell today damn
<gnomefreak> compare
<xmb> where can i get a list of possible ssources ?
<Dulcin> 16SAAK2LL, apparently there's a nice wiki here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide which I followed and seemed to work nicely. Hopefully it did what it said it would do :)
<gnomefreak> xmb: software center if you are looking in our repos
<Inesute> labas
<xmb> aha
<xmb> yet i installed ubuntu recently and only used cmd apt-get
<gnomefreak> xmb: you can use apt-cache search packagename
<16SAAK2LL> Dulcin: I am not sure why they used the way to build some package, I think u can simple stop xserver and just execute the run-file
<MonkeyDust> xmb  first do apt-get update
<xmb> hai gnomefreak
<xmb> i know to use apt, but erlang-wx pkg isnt in it
<xmb> i need more sources.list entries
<blackshirt> xmb, no
<16SAAK2LL> Dulcin: u can get latest driver version from here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<gnomefreak> xmb: search using google or whatever you use but be warned we will not support it
<Deadmau5> hello
<k1l_> !rootirc | Deadmau5
<ubottu> Deadmau5: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<gnomefreak> KiLaHuRtZ: he said hi. how does root help him?
<xmb> hm its aight
<BELWOLF> #/join #freenode
<vjy> gnomefreak: did you check images ?
<gnomefreak> damn kil_ see above
<vjy> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3mtVkJlDxvKVUw2SFR0UHJGZ2c
<vjy> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3mtVkJlDxvKZFQtU3RLT1AwRUU
<xmb> well
<xmb> unwell
<xmb> gotta go, lates
<gnomefreak> vjy: im sorry what were you trying to d. i thought you wanted a screenshot
<gnomefreak> s/d./do
<bampersand> 16SAAK2LL, i'm in my bios setup, what exactly am I looking for?
<vjy> gnomefreak: no, I want to fix my display problem
<16SAAK2LL> make sure the drive appears under the section of SATA devices
<gnomefreak> vjy: than the people that told you it could be screen or hardware are most likely correct
<bampersand> I can't find anything about sata, only ide
<[twisti]> is there an easy way to tell a ubuntu (server 12.04) something like "install all packages that this other ubuntu server 12.04 install has installed" ?
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand: can u tell me what ur bios is?
<gnomefreak> brb
<vjy> gnomefreak: display was broken after a nvidia graphics driver upgrade, I thing I did something to drivers that come with motherboard
<bampersand> 'cmos setup utility - copyright (c) 1984-2008 award software' is what it says at the top, i'll try and find some help.
<lucido> my ath9k keeps dropping the connection, any k nows bugs with this driver?
<gnomefreak> vjy: we cant do anything about that really but first try to go back to old version of drivers
<gnomefreak> ill brb
<MonkeyDust> bampersand  type sudo dmidecode -t 0|pastebinit and paste the url here
<Dulcin> 16SAAK2LL, I downloaded the .run file from the amd website, though when I ran the command: sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb in the tutorial I got some error message, system problem detected... so I ran through everything and I'm gonna reboot now to see if it worked.
<SolarisBoy> [twisti]: you can use dpkg --get-selections/--set-selections to do it
<bampersand> MonkeyDust, okay let me boot back into ubu.
<Zvan> hi, i am having difficulties installing ubuntu.
<Zvan> I am trying to dual boot with Windows 7 (which is already installed) and install ubuntu on a separate partition on the same drive, however when I go to install ubuntu, in the partitions list it does not show me the 30 GB partition I created for ubuntu using windows 7 disk management tools. Any workarounds?
<mih1406> Hi, I have a .PO file and I want to use that specific file with the application? For testing purposes..
<Trskl> hello
<Trskl> Somebody speak lang from Malaysia pls ?
<vjy> gnomefreak: thanks, I will try
<bampersand> monkeydust, 16SAAK2LL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1385124/
<ricardo_> hi
<Johnsoma> Hi everyone whenever i try to update it doesnt actually update anything anyone know what my prob is/
<ricardo_> hi, i need to remove the screen keyboard at the login screen
<ricardo_> how can i do that??
<wildc4rd> formatting a USB stick on a win7 laptop to create an install 'disk' for Ubuntu on a netbook, which file system is recommended?
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand: plase run in termianl as root: sg_map -i
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand: if not installed, run apt-get install sg3-utils before (as root, too)
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd: ntfs
<wildc4rd> ta
<[twisti]> SolarisBoy: thanks, ill try that
<minimec> Johnsoma: Can you try this command in a console? "sudo apt-get --configure -a" The tries to finish a unfinished previous update job
<SolarisBoy> [twisti]: sure yw
<bampersand> 16SAAK2LL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1385132/
<16SAAK2LL>  bampersand: so it is recognized by the OS
<Johnsoma> minimec it says "E: Command line option --configure is not understood "
<bampersand> 16SAAK2LL, it opens/ejects fine too. I wonder what the problem is.
<bampersand> I put a CD/DVD in and the light on the front just flashes, it makes noises but never (seems) to do anything.
<minimec> Johnsoma: You're right. Damn I don't remember the command correctly... Let think a moment ... ;)
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand: that is what it would do when it was not connected by SATA, too, or did you open/close the tray by using OS functionality or by pressing th ebutton on the drive?
<bampersand> I pressed the button on the front
<bampersand> `eject` works too
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ricardo_> hi, i need to disable the screen keyboard at login screen
<Johnsoma> minimec i think its dpkg –configure -a
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand: so please start "dmesg | tail" and put in a CD/DVD and post the output
<minimec> Johnsoma: ;) definitly... ;)
<minimec> Johnsoma: Did it do something?
<Johnsoma> it says error needs an option input
<juggle> hi
<[twisti]> SolarisBoy: that didnt work
<bampersand> 16SAAK2LL, htp://paste.ubuntu.com/1385140/
<bampersand> no mention of cd etc
<Abhijit> i accidentally changed the permission on /var. please tell me whats the default permission of /var and all its subfolders?
<Abhijit> help please
<ricardo_> i need to disable the keyboard at login acreen, but onboard settings and dconf dont do that
<[twisti]> i did sudo dpkg --set-selections <packages.txt
<juggle> how to open a pdf file in terminal
<disharmonic> hey
<[twisti]> and packages.txt is a text file with the output of the other system
<juggle> no in terminal with terminal command
<[twisti]> was that wrong ?
<SolarisBoy> you would need to as well run 'sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand. u inserted a disk?
<bampersand> yep.
<minimec> Johnsoma: ok. let's make it simple. Do 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'. If there is some unfinished job, there will be an output, indicating, what to do next.
<Johnsoma> ok
<[twisti]> ah ok, thanks, its doing it now
<[twisti]> 496 newly installed :D
<bampersand> 16SAAK2LL, when the disc is inserted the dvd reader led flashes
<bampersand> that's the only thing that seems to be happening.
<SolarisBoy> [twisti]: np =)
<Johnsoma> minimec i think my sourcelist might be messed up
<Johnsoma> i want to make a new one using generating sourcelists but i dnt know how really.
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand: but we talk about the first drive here, right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1385132/
<Johnsoma> should i just click all on ubuntu branches and updates and etc?
<bampersand> 16SAAK2LL, yeah.
<minimec> Johnsoma: Ok. You can create another one with this link http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<susanna> I cant get the buttons to change following the directions
<16SAAK2LL> bampersand: I am slowly out of idea, sometimes there seem to be problems when drives are set as slaves and not masters (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1950008 ), but I am not sure about that issue; so I am sorry, but I guess I cannot really help you.
<Johnsoma> minimec yeah im on there i just wantt o know do i click all things? like in update and every other field?
<minimec> Johnsoma: Also 'sudo mv /etc/apt//sources.list.d /etc/apt/sources.list.d.old'. That's the folder, where your ppa are configured.
<bampersand> 16SAAK2LL, okay thanks for your help.
<Abhijit> i accidentally changed the permission on /var. please tell me whats the default permission of /var and all its subfolders?
<susanna> 12.10 using the config editor and editing the key and it still doesnt move over??  it is a new install of the system
<jrib1> Abhijit: what did you execute?
<Johnsoma> minimec so do i just click everything on the surce list generator?
<minimec> Johnsoma: I would take "main,restricted,universe, multiverse, Security-updates, recommended updates, partner repo(for skype)"
<Johnsoma> and thats it?
<RichardSmallman> Abhijit: you could take a look at an ubuntu core image for permissions
<Abhijit> jrib1, chmod -R 777 /var
<jrib1> Abhijit: reinstall
<Johnsoma> minimec so only do those 5 and no other ones and my sourcelist will be fixe?
<minimec> Johnsoma: That will give you all you basically need. You can always modify the list afterwards. Maybe just moving the 'sources.list.d' folder will do, as normally an untouched sources.list file will not break...
<iceroot> Abhijit: never ever use -R 777
<Abhijit> jrib1, :-o cant i just chmod -R 644 or something?
<Abhijit> :o
<bekks> Abhijit: No.
<Abhijit> bekks, why?
<Johnsoma> ok thanks
<bekks> Abhijit: Since there are hundreds of file in there, with different permissions.
<Johnsoma> i dont really understand what a source list is
<Abhijit> but there is nothing in my /var
<jrib1> Abhijit: you can't know what the original permissions were.  You would need some reference.  It's much faster to just reinstall
<jrib1> Abhijit: then you have more problems
<bekks> Abhijit: Having an empty /var means you have a broken system.
<minimec> Johnsoma: It is the list with all the links to the software repositories.
<Abhijit> jrib1, i mean the defautl permission? the one when we install fresh ubuntu?
<bekks> Abhijit: That wont help you, since your /var is empty.
<Abhijit> ok
<RichardSmallman> Would anyone know what I have to tell apt on an ubuntu-core 12.04 image to add cross compilation packages (e.g. gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf) ?
<ricardo_> exit
<skeils> How do you disable the keyboard and mouse in Ubuntu?
<Johnsoma> minimec is it bad if i just include everything?
<Johnsoma> just to be on the safe side
<minimec> Johnsoma: Now... added repositories are not added to that list anymore (it used to be like that some time ago), but in that 'sources.list.d' folder, I mentioned before. So the sources.list is the ubuntu default after installation.
<skeils> How do you disable the keyboard and mouse in Ubuntu?
<skeils> hello. h
<bekks> skeils: After doing it, how would you enable them again? :)
<skeils> shortcut ke
<bekks> skeils: With a disabled keyboard?
<Johnsoma> minimec because i have many of the programs listed in there if i dont click them they wont fail to work or update?
<skeils> they have a wiundows program. you hit enter two times and it enables it again
<skeils> windows has a few programs. does linux?
<skeils> how do i disable linux keyboared
<minimec> Johnsoma: I would not(!) add 'Proposed - Pre-released Updates' and 'Backports - Unsupported Updates'
<skeils> minmec: how do i disable my keyboard on linux?
<bekks> skeils: By pulling the cable. I've never heard of someone disabling the keyboard by intent.
<skeils> i have a notebook
<bekks> !patience | skeils
<ubottu> skeils: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SolarisBoy> you can disable the keyboard in xorg.conf afaik
<skeils> ok thank you
<bekks> SolarisBoy: And you have no chance to use it again without restarting X.
<skeils> windows you can hit enter two times to disable and two time to enable the keyboard
<minimec> Johnsoma: Compare your current sources.list with the one you create now. If you were basically happy with the original one, start with that...
<vicium> $ ./craftbukkit.sh
<vicium> -sh: 38: ./craftbukkit.sh: not found sadface :(
<SolarisBoy> he said he wants it disabled right?
<skeils> disable it yes
<vicium> i chmod +x'd it
<SolarisBoy> k so there you go
<bekks> SolarisBoy: And he wants it to be enabled by a shortcut again.
<skeils> ok thank you very much
<Johnsoma> i just dont how or understand it so its hard to know whats right and whats wrong.
<bekks> skeils: Thats what he said, too.
<skeils> ok :)
<skeils> bekks: thank you
<vicium> is my error permission based?
<lucido> buxville?
<Johnsoma> minimec so i shouldnt add the programs that i recognize on here?
<jokke> hi, i'm having trouble importing mp4 files in shotwell. It causes shotwell to freeze. Is this a known problem? Maybe with a fix
<jokke> ?
<disharmonic> shotwell plays videos?
<vicium> How can I saerch for apt packages?
<gordonjcp> jokke: everything causes shotwell to freeze
<vicium> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jokke> disharmonic: at least it should import them
<bekks> vicium: apt-cache search packagename
<minimec> Johnsoma: It's basically a list of links. You can always add some entries afterwards. Start 'small', and again maybe first try to move the 'sources.list.d' folder and do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'. Maybe some stuff you added in the software sources manager was wrong.
<jokke> gordonjcp: aalternatives?
<SolarisBoy> bekks: we disable the mouse like that on some kiosk panoramic video systems
<jokke> fspot has mono dependencies
<SolarisBoy> http://code.google.com/p/liquid-galaxy/source/browse/gnu_linux/etc/X11/xorg.conf?r=9c5a34e96a15d9c2ea1a54e94b73d8ff88e57c9a
<gordonjcp> jokke: I use mv, cp and gqview
<jokke> :P
<jokke> what about tags
<Johnsoma> whats the code to open sourcelist agian?
<minimec> Johnsoma: the command would be "sudo mv /etc/apt//sources.list.d /etc/apt/sources.list.d.old"
<Johnsoma> sudo gtsk?
<gordonjcp> I'd love to get rid of the big stupid "open in shotwell" bar whenever I browse my camera in nautilus
<bekks> SolarisBoy: And you cant enable them again without restarting X. Which is not always wanted - except on a kiosk system.
<mih1406> How can I run an application in Enlgish even my Ubuntu is using Arabic language?
<jokke> gordonjcp: uninstall shotwell?
<gordonjcp> jokke: nope, it still leaves the bar in nautilus
<Johnsoma> when i enter that minimec it states: mv: cannot stat `/etc/apt//sources.list.d': No such file or directory
<SolarisBoy> heh
<jokke> gordonjcp: wtf..
<bekks> jokke: digikam
<minimec> Johnsoma: the command would be "sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d /etc/apt/sources.list.d.old"
<minimec> Johnsoma: There was a '/' too much
<addisonj_> hey, so have a weird issue with a remote host. I have inbound SSH access just fine but I cannot get any outbound internet access
<bas85> Nog nederlanders hier?
<jokke> bekks: yeah, digikam is awesome, but it's a little TOO packed with features for my needs, and besides i'd like a gnome application
<llutz> !nl | bas85
<ubottu> bas85: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Abhijit> i just reset everything to drwxr-wr-x
<vicium> God damnit, I cant figure out why I cant run a .sh file. It worked last time i tried (about a year ago) and I've chmod +x'd the file. And I made sure java is installed....
<Abhijit> i just reset everything to drwxr-xr-x*
<Johnsoma> still says mv: cannot stat `/etc/apt/sources.list.d': No such file or directory
<vicium> I get ./craftbukkit.sh - -sh: 52: ./craftbukkit.sh: not found
<SolarisBoy> vicium: whats the error you get?
<vicium> regardless
<SolarisBoy> oh
<bekks> jokke: I havent found a single gnome application fitting my needs - I dont use all that digikam features, but only the ones I want/need.
<vicium> Also, something is diferent in putty now, I used to be able to hit uparrow for the latest input, cant do that anymore :(
<bekks> Abhijit: That wont bring back the content of /var
<jokke> yeah.. still it seems pretty bloated to install kde just to use digikam
<dcherniv> vicium, what about bash craftbukkit.sh
<bekks> jokke: You dont have to install KDE for using digikam. Install digikam only.
<vicium> was just thinking about that :d let me try
<minimec> Johnsoma: Ok. So you don't seem to have that folder. What is 'ls /etc/apt' showing you? blue color should indicate the foldeers.
<Abhijit> bekks, there were content inside var. i thought you are asking abour docuemnt root content for web server.
<vicium> Yup.......
<bas85> @viciium you can start java application with the java -jar command
<vicium> Can I change from bash?
<dcherniv> vicium, sounds like you're running plain sh instead of bash
<vicium> Aha ok
<bekks> jokke: And since there is no sane, comparable solution like digikam in gnome - thats the best choice then.
<vicium> Is there a way to change it to the enviroment im more used too?
<vicium> I.E uparrow for latest input etc
<dcherniv> vicium, export SHELL=bash
<brontosaurusrex> type bash
<vicium> That's it?
<SolarisBoy> chsh -s /bin/bash
<SolarisBoy> if you would like it to stick
<llutz> vicium: /bin/sh is a link to /bin/dash by default
<bekks> Abhijit: You still have a broken /var, since not everything in there was 755.
<dcherniv> llutz, oh my... no
<vicium> Thanks alot guys, one final question I forgot howto 'close' a screen? without terminating obviously
<dcherniv> llutz, ah my dash... mm yes
<vicium> Ctrl+x?
<llutz> dcherniv: debian/ubuntu default since years
<Tam[1]Manyak> fuck you
<Tam[1]Manyak> dflþlf
<Abhijit> bekks, i will know as i go and then i will change the permission. problem is this is my production machine and i can not afford to reinstall anything. no time for that.
<dcherniv> llutz, misread it my bad
<Johnsoma> minimec im not sure
<Abhijit> bekks, now onwarda i will always use public document root in my /home
<bekks> Abhijit: You broke your production machine then. Do you have a backup?
<Johnsoma> minimec one second please.
<Abhijit> bekks, yes i have backup
<bekks> Abhijit: public webserver root in /home is - no good idea.
<Abhijit> :-(
<bekks> Abhijit: Just grab your backup of /var then and repair your messed up box.
<Abhijit> bekks, it all started when i need to change permission on /magento/var and i was inside magento so i typed /var instead of var/
<Abhijit> bekks, no i dont have that kind of backup. only backup of data
<SolarisBoy> were you root?
<Abhijit> yes
<Abhijit> with sudo
<bekks> Abhijit: So you have no backup of your production machine. Set it up again.
<Abhijit> okey. :'-(
<Johnsoma> ssweet thanks minimec my update is nwo actually updating
<SolarisBoy> do you have another machine you can fix perms from? like compare the toplevel dirs?
<Abhijit> no
<SolarisBoy> o womp womp
<minimec> Johnsoma: Happy for you. Do you know where the problem was?
<Johnsoma> minimec no idea... lol i had a lot of 408 errors
<vicium> Not sure if its allowed but i'll ask again, I'm not sure howto phrase myselves when googling it, I want to "minimize" a screen (the screen package, not an actual physical screen) & return to console
<vicium> ctrl+c shuts the screen app down
<SolarisBoy> vicium: gnu screen?
<ktu> cái này cũng hay :))
<Johnsoma> minimec so should i create a new sourcelist and add in all the programs i have? so they update too or will it somehow do it by itself?
<minimec> Johnsoma: So the server was not reachable...
<vicium> I'm not sure SolarisBoy actually... maybe this can help you identify it "screen java -Xms2048M"
<vicium> its the partial of my .sh file
<Tam[1]Manyak> s.a
<Tam[1]Manyak> KaRdesLerým
<SolarisBoy> yes gnu screen
<ktu> ai là ng Viet Nam nào :))
<Tam[1]Manyak> meRhabaLar
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<Tam[1]Manyak> naber lan
<Tam[1]Manyak> turkler
<FloodBot1> Tam[1]Manyak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Johnsoma> minimec i dont know it just would run threw updates error an then it would show all the same programs in need up being updated.
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<SolarisBoy> vicium: you should be able to just backround it like any other bash program with CTRL+Z but you may be looking to attach and re-attach no?
<k1l_> !tr | Tam[1]Manyak
<ubottu> Tam[1]Manyak: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bekks> !vn | ktu
<ubottu> ktu: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<minimec> Johnsoma: If it is working again and you were happy with your system, then there is no need to change that, is there?
<iceroot> vicium: ctrl + a and then d  to dettach the current screen session
<SolarisBoy> vicium: CTRL+A+D will *detach* but keep the screen and it's processes running in a normal setup
<ktu> ??
<vicium> Ah, thats what I was looking for, thanks
<iceroot> vicium: screen -r  to reattach the screen
<Johnsoma> No i just am curious if it will still update all the programs i have on it when they need an update.
<ktu> mới sài thử cáu IRC này
<Johnsoma> Or if i just changed the list and the updates that are needed are just being ignored.
<susanna>  Ubuntu tweek has closed unexpectedly   has anyone else had this problem??
<SolarisBoy> and screen -dr to attach to a screen that you may have gotten disconnected from vicium
<iceroot> vicium: to see a list of the screen commands  ctrl +a and then ?
<SolarisBoy> "
<vicium> Okay, great, cheers, both of you, much appreciated
<SolarisBoy> ctrl+a+" >> list screen windows || screen -ls list screens
<bekks> ktu: /join #ubuntu-vn
<SolarisBoy> vicium: sure
<vicium> I have a collection of printscreens of commands i need to learn on my 3rd monitor :D they'll for sure make the list
<SolarisBoy> lol
<k1l_> Johnsoma: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jokke> bekks: maybe you're right, it just bugs me to download 131 MB of packages, which most are shared libs not used for anything else.. Installed size is 522 Mb.. Shotwell is what, 2 MB download and maybe 10 installed..
<ktu> kênh đó lạnh như cái chùa
<hfef> Hi all. I have a question about mounting NTFS partitions: I can do it from the gui without further password-requests as admin-user, but not as a regular userin 12.04. What group do I have to assign to the user to enable him mounting NTFS partitions?
<bekks> jokke: Do you have a very smal hard disk? Like 1GB? hard disk space is about 20 cents per gigabyte currently.
<Johnsoma> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/1385234/
<bekks> Or even less.
<cfhowlett> hfef: don't think you need to change the group, just the user permissions ...
<k1l_> Johnsoma: that looks good. every is updated on aour 12.04
<Johnsoma> yeah but what about other programs i have? like gimp etc? are they still goign to update even though i didnt add them into sourcelist?
<cfhowlett> hfef: see advanced settings / user privileges
<iceroot> Johnsoma: gimp is part of the main repo
<minimec> Johnsoma: They are part of the ubuntu main/universe/multiverse repository... They will be updated.
<jokke> bekks: yeah i have a 256Gig ssd. :P Also i'm currently online using gprs at roughly 7kB/s.. So 131 Mb is alot.. :P
<Johnsoma> ohh sweet thanks so much for the help you guys.
<iceroot> Johnsoma: so you dont have to put an entry for every program, the entry a repositires
<k1l_> Johnsoma: if you installed them out of the official ubuntu repositories they get updated with security patches
<Johnsoma> i get it.
<k1l_> Johnsoma: most programs dont get upgraded to a new version like frm version 2,4 to 3.0 within a ubuntu release. that comes mostly with a new ubuntu release.
<hfef> cfhowlett: thanks, where can I find advanced settings/user privileges? do i need to install the gnome system tools?
<k1l_> Johnsoma: exceptions are webbrowsers. they get upgraded direct from ubuntu
<Johnsoma> you guys think i shuld update from 12.04 to the newest one or does it matter?
<bekks> jokke: The harddisk is about... 2000 times larger than what you want to download. The only reason _could_ be yourdownload speed. And still, digikam would be worth it.
<hfef> But wouldn't that only assign a group (with the respective privileges) to the user?
<k1l_> Johnsoma: that depends on if you want a stable release or a release with the newer programs
<jokke> hehe yeah i get you. I know my hard disk is large enough.
<bekks> Johnsoma: That question is a clear sign of staying with 12.04 for five years.
<Johnsoma> lol ok bekks.
<Tam[1]Manyak> miCrop
<Tam[1]Manyak> hos geldýn kaRdesým
<miCrop> :D
<Tam[1]Manyak> Amýna koyým bunlarýn :D
<Johnsoma> why the new one is more complicated/
<bekks> !tr | Tam[1]Manyak
<ubottu> Tam[1]Manyak: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<miCrop> NerLere geLdým ben :D
<Tam[1]Manyak> miCrop
<Tam[1]Manyak> GöRdunmu
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<k1l_> Tam[1]Manyak: miCrop  stay english here please
<Tam[1]Manyak> k1l_ Sanane olm
<Tam[1]Manyak> baslattýrma
<miCrop> :D
<MonkeyDust> the channel is under attack
<brontosaurusrex> Johnsoma: 12.04 is lts
<Tam[1]Manyak> burda takýlcam
<Tam[1]Manyak> Sýzene olm ya
<FloodBot1> Tam[1]Manyak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tam[1]Manyak> sýze neeee !
<miCrop> atýLcaz
<miCrop> :D
<jokke> i'll get to a wlan later today so i'll get it then.
<Tam[1]Manyak> dagýtýrým bak burayý
<bekks> Johnsoma: It isnt more complicated, but just not supported that long.
<Tam[1]Manyak> Sock5 Le getirtirmeyýn bený
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<miCrop> :D
<k1l_> !ot | Tam[1]Manyak miCrop
<ubottu> Tam[1]Manyak miCrop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tam[1]Manyak> býz miLitanýz
<ThinkT510> Johnsoma: lts releases are 5 years support, normal releases are 18 month
<Tam[1]Manyak> baRzaný taLabaný
<jokke> bekks: you had any problems importing mp4 files?
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<minimec> Johnsoma: As a experienced and longtime Ubuntu/Debian user, I stay with 12.04 LTS (long time support) on my 'main' computer.
<Tam[1]Manyak> miCrop
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<Tam[1]Manyak> Koptum
<Tam[1]Manyak> :D
<FloodBot1> Tam[1]Manyak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> !ops | Tam[1]Manyak
<miCrop> Sikcem bunLarý :D
<MonkeyDust> !ops Tam[1]Manyak miCrop
<ubottu> Tam[1]Manyak: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tam[1]Manyak> MonkeyDust
<Johnsoma> i get it im glad i choose this one by accident then. lol
<bekks> jokke: I never used shotwell, and sI had no problems using digikam so far.
<ThinkT510> minimec: sorry to nitpick but its long term support (not time)
<jokke> bekks okay
<minimec> ThinkT510: thx ;)
<N105> hello i have ubuntu 10.10, what is the best way to update to 12.10
<ThinkT510> N105: reinstall 12.10 afresh
<k1l_> N105: macke backups and install new.
<bekks> N105: Reinstall, since 11.04 isnt supported as well.
<jokke> N105: uninstall and install arch
<BluesKaj> N105, clean install
<bekks> jokke: Wrong approach.
<jokke> never have to go through the pain of reinstalling again
<jokke> :)
<MonkeyDust> N105  fastest, cleanest and most efficient way, is fresh install
<bekks> jokke: And never had a working system, either. But thats OT in here.
<k1l_> N105: else you would have to go every single upgrade step from 10.10-11.04-11.10-12.04-12.10
<hfef> cfhowlett: would adding the user to the 'fuse' group enable mounting ntfs-3g partitions?
<N105> MonkeyDust: i have try it, but then i have a group rescue mode because of windows 7
<hfef> from the gui
<cfhowlett> hfef: sorry I know nothing of "fuse"
<Guest65503> how do i formar my mp3 player on ubuntu?
<jokke> formar?
<pfo_> f
<cfhowlett> Guest65503: format?
<Guest65503> format
<pfo> f
<jokke> ah
<jokke> mkfs
<Johnsoma> THANKS guys got to go!
<jokke> cfhowlett: mkfs.vfat or whaterver
<hfef> I will just try it out then, using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Privileges for suggestions
<Guest65503> I am not very clued up about this stuff lol so whats mkfs or vfat?
<bekks> Guest65503: mkfs.vfat is a single command creating a VFAT file system.
<SolarisBoy> mkfs utility to create filesystems on a block device and vfat is a filesystem Guest65503
<minimec> Guest65503: There is a graphical interface for that. Install 'gparted' in the software center.
<Guest65503> ahh okay thanks guys
<hfef> or I will just go through  /usr/share/polkit-1/
<minimec> Guest65503: beware. YOu will ahve to choose the right 'device'. Check the size of the available devices. A device will be shown as /dev/sdb or similar. NOrmally /dev/sda is you promary harddrive...
<jokke> Guest23651: if you use mkfs be careful to format the RIGHT block device. check using lsblk
<jokke> Guest23651: and start using the terminal. It's faster, geekier and you actually learn how unix works in the process.
<SolarisBoy> +1
<hacklvwar> may i speak chainese?
<hacklvwar> chinese?
<bekks> jokke: Guest23651 is the wrong one. :) Guest65503 already left.
<jokke> no you may not
<jokke> oh
<jokke> :P
<bekks> jokke: He may, although almost noone will understand him.
<ThinkT510> hacklvwar: english only here, but there is a chinese channel
<dcherniv> hacklvwar, yes you may. just not in here
<bekks> !cn | hacklvwar
<ubottu> hacklvwar: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jokke> i filter out the left/join messages
<hacklvwar> my english is bad
<jokke> so is mine
<jokke> join the clu
<SolarisBoy> my cat is bad
<jokke> b
<jokke> my cat is evil!
<SolarisBoy> haha
<bekks> And my cat is offtooic :>
<jokke> trololololol
<bekks> offtopic even.
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jokke> lemme try something..
<jokke> !man lsblk
<SolarisBoy> !delaed reactions
<ThinkT510> !brain | jokke
<ubottu> jokke: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jokke> ah ok
<delac> bcm4311 on 12.04. on default b44m ssb and wl (installe with jockey) are run. lan works, wlan does not show on nm. rmmod b44,ssb and modprobe b43 = lan dead, wlan shows but whines about missing firmware. how to proceed?
<dcherniv> delac, probably install the firmware
<bekks> delac: Install the missing firmware.
<delac> dcherniv, bekks : and which one that would be?
<minimec> delac: I would first do 'jockey-gtk' in a terminal. Maybe Ubuntu has a firmware file for you. Otherwise, you would have to look on the internet for some firmware file.
<bekks> !wifi | delac
<ubottu> delac: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ThinkT510> !b43 | delac
<ubottu> delac: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<delac> minimec: I got the wl from jockey. no?
<delac> I got my modprobe ideas from that page, but cnat get any further than that
<bekks> delac: Then install the firmware as described in the link you've been given.
<minimec> delac: jockey-gtk is the same as 'additional drivers' in the system configuration.
<minimec> delac: You did---
<delac> minimec: yes, I did
<mih1406> What is this? Gtranslator starts without the ability to see the translation part.
<lucido> I'm having wifi range issues with the ath9k driver. I have to be withing 4 meters of the ap to get a connection. Anyone seen this before?
<Farside_ftw> Hey akll
<Farside_ftw> all*
<delac> bekks: when you say install firmware, do you mean the fwcutter method? I would like to try either the broadcom or open drivers first a bit
<Farside_ftw> I had a question about booting an installed version of ubuntu from USB. I'm not using the live disk-- I actually used the USB as the mounting point.
<Farside_ftw> When GRUB loads I select Ubuntu-- the flash screen loads but times out and I'm thrown into a shell. Any ideas how to get Ubuntu to load?
<bekks> delac: then dont use the b43 driver :)
<delac> bekks: I'm at bit loss here. Using it is the only way to get networkmanager to even see the wlan...
<Farside_ftw> Also, FYI, Network Card is inop until I can access the GUI
<bekks> delac: Then use it. I've never had problems with it.
<bekks> Farside_ftw: Log in to the gui, and setup a systemwide network connection in the network manager.
<mih1406> Here is a screenshot: http://imagebin.org/237141
<Farside_ftw> bekks: Well that's the problem, the GUI won't load. As stated, I'm thrown into a shell when booting from USB.
<Alb_boy> hi
<krz> does ubuntu support bumblebee or nvidia optimus?
<bekks> Farside_ftw: Do you have sufficient space left on your USB stick?
<Farside_ftw> Plenty.
<ThinkT510> krz: not officially
<Farside_ftw> bekks: It's a 16gb USB with about 11-12gb left over.
<dcherniv> Farside_ftw, load into recovery, remove quiet splash in grub and see where it chokes, most likely unable to mount root partition
<bekks> krz: bumblebee isfor nvidia optimus. and you can install it using ubuntu.
<Farside_ftw> dcherniv: I believe that's the problem... What I can remember-- it said something about mounting /root
<codephobic> hi, got an urgent problem. Linuxdcpp moved my downloads directory into another folder, I tried moving it back but nautilus just hanged during the transfer. I don't want to lose my files, would killing nautilus and restarting it be safe?
<Farside_ftw> dcherniv: I think the underlying issue is a read/write issue for the mounting point... but not exactly sure.
<minimec> delac: Ok. 12.10 proposed the 'wl' driver and you intalled it. If you want to use the 'b43' dirver,  you probably might want to block the 'wl' driver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<dcherniv> Farside_ftw, nah most likely something to do with /dev/ name for the flash in ubuntu
<krz> I'm thinking of getting an origin sly pro http://www.originpc.com/Laptops/Professional/EON17-SLX-Pro/?TAB=FEATURES&ACTIVE=TRUE&SYSTEMID=19 and planning on dual booting / using ubuntu linux 95% of the time. you think there may be any hardware incompatibilities?
<dcherniv> Farside_ftw, see what exactly it says
<krz> sly=slx
<sdfasdf> How do i delete all files ending with  .txt in a folder ?
<Farside_ftw> dcherniv: *Sigh* That's what I don't want to do... But, I'll be back with your answer, bud. Thanks!
<codephobic> I think I made a really big mistake upgrading from 12.04 LTS.
<bekks> krz: Looks like a gaming notebook.
<krz> ya
<krz> i code
<bekks> krz: coding is not gaming.
<krz> web development (ruby on rails). but plan on dual booting to windows for the occasional game
<krz> am currently coming from osx
<bekks> krz: I'd buy a reasonable HP business laptop instead a gaming laptop "for the occasional game".
<yeats> sdfasdf: (backup first to prevent unwanted deletions, but) 'rm /path/to/folder/*.txt'
<krz> bekks: why have two laptops when you can have one
<bekks> krz: Who said two?
<bekks> krz: I said "reasonable HP business laptop".
<krz> bekks: and for work?
<bekks> krz: "reasonable HP business laptop".
<ThinkT510> krz: looks like that model forces you to use raid
<krz> ThinkT510: any problems with raid support?
<krz> ThinkT510 http://www.originpc.com/Configurator/l/l2.aspx?SYSTEMID=19 raid support is set to none, by default
<ThinkT510> krz: no idea, i've never used it but i've seen a few here with raid problems
<ThinkT510> usually they don't know how to configure it
<krz> I'm thinking of having a single SSD for storage. no raid config
<ThinkT510> good
<krz> and nvidia single dedicated 680m 4gb gpu
<ThinkT510> krz: i'd avoid multiple graphics cards too
<xrlgf> hi, folder shared between 2 ubuntu PC is long, i set bcast as first position in smbd.conf, but still taking 5 to 10 minutes before working, any tips pls ?
<krz> ThinkT510: does bumblebee (or other) support optimus (battery saving) without any problems? http://www.nvidia.com/object/optimus_technology.html
<ThinkT510> krz: never used it, i'd definitely avoid optimus
<hfef> does anyone have tips: I want to make a new polkit action (for mountin one of the ntfs partitions in my computer)
<SierraAR> Does Ubuntu have anything similar to this: http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-live/connecting/win-computer
<hfef> where should I place it
<krz> ThinkT510: my concern here is. its a hardware intensive laptop. so without some king of GPU energy management (optimus support), battery life can be significantly reduced if not plugged into an outlet
<yeats> krz: this may be a better question for #hardware (imho)
<ThinkT510> krz: optimus is simply about switching from nvidia gpu to onboard intel (thus saving power)
<ThinkT510> krz: if you only have nvidia (without another onboard intel card) then you likely won't have optimus
<alo21> hello
<alo21> I would like to report a bug on a ubuntu's site
<loridas13> hello
<krz> ThinkT510: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-680m comes with optimus technology. so i think it has an onboard intel card
<alo21> how can I do this?
<bekks> alo21: Out of curiousity, which bug did you experience?
<MonkeyDust> !bug | alo21
<ubottu> alo21: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
 * husien offline!
<xrlgf> hi,detection of folder shared between 2 ubuntu PC is long, i set bcast as first position in smbd.conf, but still taking 5 to 10 minutes before working, any tips pls ?
<bekks> xrlgf: Use NFS for sharing files between linux clients.
<alo21> bekks: there are the wrong packages here https://merges.ubuntu.com/b/blueman/
<yeats> alo21: how are those wrong?
<MonkeyDust> alo21  better state your blueman issue
<mirak> when i clone my screens the unity laucnher disappears
<krz> bekks: business hp laptop for gaming, won't go far in a few years
<mschr> hi guys... precise has some issue, agreed? i get numerous 'something crashed, send report' whilst working desktop. i suspect it is some of the notification apps but often i cant tell
<mschr> the worst thing i have come across is, how the evolution has suddenly been torn out from standard desktop install and replaced by the thunderbird mozilla client
<yeats> mschr: apport should tell you what crashed
<mschr> evolution suffers a great deal of issues, namingly importing preferences and mailboxes.. Ive worked my way through it and set it up, basically from scratch
<mschr> but now -
<alo21> I asked in ubuntu-motu and maybe they are fixing the problem
<mschr> addressbook cannot perform write options :/
<mirak> i am going to have to leave ubuntu
<mirak> it became garbage
<MonkeyDust> mirak  try something different from unity
<mschr> if i import, say a .vcf contact it claims, cant write at times
<mirak> MonkeyDust, yeah
<xmb> mirak, what u plan to use
<mirak> monkey like mate i guess
<mirak> xmb, something that works
<xmb> hmm
<speter> hi all
<ThinkT510> mirak: mate isn't supported here
<k1l_> mirak: why dont you try xfce, lxde etc? leaving ubuntu because of unity is really not necessary
<MonkeyDust> mirak  mate is a mint thingy
<k1l_> mirak: and just ranting in here wont help anyone
<mirak> i just can't use vdpau without hardware acceleration, and I need composite to be disabled for it to work well, and if composite is disabled, canonical had the great idea to not support unity without composite
<TheMadDrizzle> I've got a conky question - I have it set for ' own_window_type override ' but when conky execs, it overrides everything.  If I open .conkyrc and comment that line out, save it, and uncomment it and reload conky, it will attach to desktop, and do exactly what I want it to.  Can anyone tell me what's going on with my conky and how to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> mirak  it may be great for many other users, just not for you
<mirak> k1l_, because i didn't asked for Gnome 2 to not be supported. I could tolerate unity but forcing us to use 3D acceleration is just mocking us.
<DALKEYTH> ciao
<mirak> MonkeyDust, no it's not because we don't get proper video acceleration
<DALKEYTH> !list
<ubottu> DALKEYTH: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<k1l_> mirak: gnome2 flaming is the wrong adress here. better try the gnome guys
<mirak> MonkeyDust, i don't see the point of making the distribution regressing
<MonkeyDust> mirak  message received, but this is not the right place
<ThinkT510> mirak: gnome devs stopped developing gnome2, hence it is no longer in the repos
<mirak> MonkeyDust, but canonical would still have gone with unity even if gnome didn't went to gnome-shell
<mirak> if it's not the right place then where is it ?
<k1l_> mirak: that is not true and not the right place to  discuss this
<JediAEL> i am looking for someone who is here regularly, very knowledgeable in unix commands, variations of unix / linux based OSs, that can help someone like me who knows nothing about it. ...
<mirak> if you don't listen people who use the distribution what is the point ?
<JediAEL> i have been a windows user since 1996
<ThinkT510> mirak: unity is just a different shell to gnome-shell (both are built on gnome3)
<mirak> I use ubuntu since Hoary, or Warthy i don't remember
<k1l_> mirak: that is a support channel. not a "but i want it this way and nothing else" demanding channel
<ThinkT510> mirak: this is a support channel, we don't develop ubuntu
<JediAEL> i just bought a laptop with Windows 8 , aka Windows 7 RT aka Vista 8, i want to dump windows after this Windows 8 infringement on the User Friendly user.
<mirak> ThinkT510, yes but how can you break video acceleration support and give no alternative other than using another desktop ? that's totally ridiculous. how do you expect people to follow in this conditions ?
<bekks> JediAEL: Then just install Ubuntu.
<JediAEL> i downloaded Virtualbox last night
<ThinkT510> mirak: you are addressing me as if i have a hand in developing ubuntu, i don't
<mirak> ThinkT510, well then i am asking for support. How can i use clone screens with unity ?
<k1l_> mirak: its not working for you but other users. so stop beeing a kiddie flaming and file a bugreport on launchpad
<bekks> JediAEL: You want to drop Windows, what do you want to do with vbox then?
<mirak> the launcher just disappears, but it works on 12.04 (without 3d acceleration since i am not forced to use it)
<TheMadDrizzle> JediAEL: Why would you use virtual box if you want windows gone?
<JediAEL> bekks i have several older copies of Ubuntu on cd back in new york, where all my software, backup and 99% of my items are
<brontosaurusrex> JediAEL: try more distros, vbox is a good way
<mirak> k1l_, it works for who ?
<bekks> JediAEL: You dont need vbox for inserting a CD and just copy your data back.
<TheMadDrizzle> JediAEL: Just download a new copy of Ubuntu?
<bekks> mirak: For me, e.g.
<JediAEL> well understand this, im only familiar with windows so far, i dont even know how to format this laptop hdd yet and i dont have any operating system OSs on the side thus far.
<TheMadDrizzle> JediAEL: The Ubuntu startup disk will walk you through it with absolutely no problems.
<bekks> JediAEL: Just insert the Ubuntu installation cd, reboot from CD, and follow the instructions on screen.
<ThinkT510> JediAEL: practicing in a vm is a great place to start
<JediAEL> great problem is i dont have an Ubuntu disc here
<bekks> JediAEL: You have to burn one.
<mirak> bekks, what works for you ?
<bekks> mirak: Unity.
<mirak> bekks, how much efforts do you have to put in to make it work ?
<mirak> bekks, did you upgraded or did a clean installation ?
<TheMadDrizzle> JediAEL: So it seems that your fairly happy with Ubuntu in a VM, right?  So what's the main question then?
<bekks> mirak: 2 Minutes. I didnt like the terminal font.
<D_Russ> i have a 12.04 install alongside windows (dual boot) i want to get rid of the windows partition and give ubuntu all of the harddrive space. Do i need a boot repair after i do so?
<JediAEL> bekks is there a URL in which to download to a directory ?
<bekks> JediAEL: ?
<mirak> bekks, what graphic card do you use ? what is your xorg.conf ?
<JediAEL> TheMadDrizzle i would like to start that way to ensure i HAVE an OS i can use, rather than a laptop i cannot use.
<mirak> bekks, does it work with vdpau ? does it work in clone mode ?
<minimec> JediAEL: First question would be. Will my laptop be 100% supported by ubuntu. I mean it's a brand new machine... I would test ubuntu on an USB stick on that machine.
<bekks> mirak: I dont have a xorg.conf, I am using an Intel graphics card (and nvidia on another box). One box was upgraded, one box was a clean install.
<TheMadDrizzle> JediAEL: I am 99% sure if your laptop is more than a year old it will work right out of the box.
<bekks> mirak: What do you mean by "clone mode"?
<JediAEL> its a new laptop
<TheMadDrizzle> JediAEL: If you have an NVIDIA card, you might have to specifiy extra drivers, but that may be about it.
<MonkeyDust> mirak  if it's specifically a vdpau issue, you may want to report a !bug
<bekks> mirak: Do you mean "clone one monitor to another"? If so, I do not waste my second monitor :)
<TheMadDrizzle> JediAEL: So do you have a spare 4gb USB stick you can put an image onto?
<JediAEL> im so noob to tech hardware / software terms, but i love writing html docs, and been a mIRC user since 1996, mirc helper for several years.
<mirak> bekks, please just answer the question
<TheMadDrizzle> JediAEL: I bring one to work with me and try to get people to try Ubuntu every chance I get
<bekks> mirak: Please just clarify what you are asking.
<mirak> bekks, i clone a tv and a monitor, your remark is not relevant
<JediAEL> TheMadDrizzle ill look, i left mine in new york, maybe i can borrow my gf's if i can find it.
<bekks> mirak: Well, then my answers arent relevant for you and I will save your from them.
<mirak> bekks, i asked if your unity works in clone mode.
<mirak> bekks, then don't pretend you are here to help
<yeats> !attitude | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> mirak  know when to stop
<JediAEL> found a 16gb thumb drive, ill check to see how much room is spared
<D_Russ> i have a 12.04 install alongside windows (dual boot) i want to get rid of the windows partition and give ubuntu all of the harddrive space. Do i need a boot repair after i do so?
<ThinkT510> mirak: you asked about clone mode, he wanted you to explain what you meant so he could answer your question
<bekks> JediAEL: You will have to reformat it when using it as an installation media.
<TheMadDrizzle> JediAEL: If at all possiable I would store that data elsewhere and use the whole disk instead of fucking with dual partitions on a stick
<k1l_> mirak: file a bug (or look if there is already one) on launchpad. that is the first adress
<bekks> ThinkT510: Answers are irrelevant, as he stated.
<16SAAK2LL> D_Russ: What do you mean with boot repair?
<mirak> ThinkT510, no he said something irrelevant like cloning monitor is useless. that's an irrelevant and irritating answer
<bekks> JediAEL: Dont you have a CD/DVD drive in your laptop?
<JediAEL> i hear u bekks, ill have to wait till she gets home then
<ThinkT510> mirak: what was he meant to think when you just say "clone mode"?
<bekks> mirak: I said, it is useless to ME. Dont take things personal if you just dont like the answer.
<D_Russ> 16saak2ll: the instructions i found online says that i should remove the windows partition using a live cd and that after i do so i might need to reinstall grub2
<minotaur> when i remove the printer progrome, It tells me the ubuntu desktop would be removed too, why?
<JediAEL> yes i have a cd burner, havent used it, still dont know what software it will use.
<mirak> bekks, if it's irrelevant to you then why you don't keep that for yourself ?
<Dr_Willis__> D_Russ:  I wouldent think removeing windows partions would break grub. Unless you also resize the linux partions
<16SAAK2LL> D_Russ: do you plan to enlarge ur ubuntu partition or do you want to use it as a data partition?
<Dr_Willis__> D_Russ:  if the uuid of your partions change. that can cause issues. some gparted operations can change the UUID
<bekks> mirak: Then please dont hilight me and dont tell lies about what I said. Dont mix it up with what you understood. And now lets move on.
<minimec> D_Russ: After having deleted the Windows partition, I would do 'sudo update-grub' before rebooting the computer. The bootloader will see, that the window install is gone and regenereate a bootlist whitout windows.
<k1l_> mirak: since you are not acceptable sind the first sentence in here. will you only make further  trouble? then leave please
<mirak> ThinkT510, monitor in clone mode is monitor in clone mode
<Dr_Willis__> D_Russ:  but even then, that boot-repair tool should be able to fix it all
<D_Russ> i plan to expand ubuntu
<JediAEL> i heard my friend reading off reviews of WIn8 calling it Vista 8 saying that Win 8 causes conflicts in double booting with alternative OSs or something on that order
<Dr_Willis__> D_Russ:  id have a live cd/boot-repair live cd handy just in case.
<bekks> JediAEL: Just download an Ubuntu CD and burn it with one of the zillion burning applications in windows.
<ThinkT510> mirak: i hope somebody smarter than me can help you
<mary1> sera !list
<bekks> JediAEL: And Vista/Win7 work pretty fine when dualbooting.
<Dr_Willis__> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<k1l_> !list > mary1
<ubottu> mary1, please see my private message
<yeats> !it | mary1
<ubottu> mary1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Dr_Willis__> i forget the name of the various ISO burner tools ive used in windows over the years. Infrarecorder i recall is one
<16SAAK2LL> D_Russ: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<JediAEL> lol bekks, can you offer me a URL that for downloading the latest Ubuntu OS? or something user friendly for the beginner? with a new computer...
<D_Russ> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> !manual | JediAEL
<ubottu> JediAEL: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<JediAEL> bekks Windows 8 gives a return of 7 when typing //say $os , it is Windows 7 RT aka Windows 8 but people are calling it Vista 8 because of the bad reputation of Vista OS and how Win 8 is as buggy as Vista
<bekks> JediAEL: I dontcare how peoplecall it. I just know dual booting works up to Windows 2012.
<JediAEL> ty ubottu
<Dr_Willis> JediAEL:  tools on windows include imgburn, and infrarecorder  and others --> http://infrarecorder.org/
<bekks> JediAEL: And just click on "Download" on http://www.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> JediAEL:  if you have 64bit hardware you may want to use the 64bit version of ubuntu also. That confuses some people
<tieinv> in windows7 right click your iso image , open with, windows disc image burner
<JediAEL> i cannot even find my system information, Win 8 is not user friendly at all imo
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall the burn iso being default in windows 7 ;) but i tend to install Infrarecorder on every windows install i have.
<Dr_Willis> JediAEL:  if its a new machine. i would bet its 64bit ;)
<Dr_Willis> 'user friendly - depends on the user' ;)
<JediAEL> most likely :)
<bekks> JediAEL: Then take a look at the bill.
<JediAEL> lol true Dr_Willis, depending on knowledge acquired
<genio_> <3
<Dr_Willis> im getting so used to android - i want a lot of its features put in Ubuntu. ;)
<ThinkT510> !brainstorm | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<bekks> Dr_Willis: You're on Android 4.2?
<boatman> Hello everyone, I have a problem installing Ubuntu 12.04LTS on my computer, anyone could help me?
<16SAAK2LL> boatman: just ask
<Farside_ftw> OK I'm back
<ThinkT510> boatman: depends on the problem
<Farside_ftw> After a long struggle, I was able to royally destroy my entire filesystem on hd0 and fd0
<Farside_ftw> A little research and recovery later, now back to being able to use Windows.
<Farside_ftw> Now, here we are at the beginning of everything and I should plainly ask this question: Is it possible to install Ubuntu from USB to USB?
<makillo> i will kill myself
<bekks> Farside_ftw: Yes.
<makillo> i hate ubuntu
<makillo> gentoo is the best
<k1l_> makillo: please keep this channel clean for support
<ThinkT510> makillo: we only deal with support here
<Farside_ftw> bekks: Is there anything I should do to prep the USB for boot? (Outside of configuring BIOS)
<boatman> I just made my pendrive a Live USB, all is ok, I boot in from bios, I watch a window with some logos at the down center of the screen, and then I see the kernel going down quicly, until my keyboard, mouse (and other things) switch on. Then, nothing happens
<bekks> Farside_ftw: Normally, you dontr have to.
<makillo> sorry it was my friend
<boatman> Only I have is a kernel screen, like frozen
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | boatman
<ubottu> boatman: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Farside_ftw> bekks: Well, I have been having issues all day. Windows effectively destroyed my FS on my 16GB flash drive, so I have to reinstall it. It's a bit of a hassle to get anything to go. However, should I be able to reinstall Ubuntu on my flash drive and run into the same issue where it throws me into insmodsh, how do I get out of there and boot to the Ubuntu OS?
<boatman> Thanks ubottu, I already do this, but now, after the install, when I boot Ubuntu, all I get is some weird lines all over my screen, like a graphic error
<bekks> Farside_ftw: I completely did not understood the second part. Yes, you can install Ubuntu on an USB stick.
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  ubottu  is a factoid robot.. not a person. ;)
<Farside_ftw> bekks: To address the second part: I had installed usblive --> usb.. When trying to boot, the splash would load and crash. I would be thrown into the insmodsh with very little to work with.
<16SAAK2LL> !
<Farside_ftw> bekks: What I'm trying to do is to get around that into the actual OS.
<boatman> lol, sorry, I'm a noob here, just starting on gnu/linux
<tozen> Dr_Willis: :D
<tozen> boatman: dont worry what the problem?
<bekks> Farside_ftw: Get around what?
<bekks> Farside_ftw: What do you mean by "insmodsh"?
<Farside_ftw> bekks: being thrown into that shell. I'd just like to be able to complete the boot :)
<Farside_ftw> bekks: Give me 1 sec, let me show you...
<bekks> Farside_ftw: Did you use nomodeset yet?
<boatman> I don't get to start ubuntu after installation in nomodeset mode, all I get are some weird lines all over the screen, like and old NES game when it was badly insert on the console
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  whats your video chipset/card?
<boatman> I have a Nvidia GTX 560ti 448c
<Farside_ftw> bekks: I have no idea what that is.
<Farside_ftw> bekks: When trying to google it, all I see are Perl references.
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  if the system booted once using  the nomodeset option, then you CAN use the nomodeset option again to get to a workable desktop on the installed system. THen install the proper nvidia drivers.
<Farside_ftw> bekks: But looks to be about right. I have the basic Linux cmds at my disposal when in the shell.
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  or you could just try installing the package 'nvidia-current' from the shell if you can
<Farside_ftw> bekks: However, I'm still unable to fully boot to the GUI.
<boatman> how can I do that, dr_willis? I only booted the system in nomodeset when I was on the live cd, at the installation
<Farside_ftw> bekks: Do you suggest I try intalling just the 32bit version of Ubuntu?
<bekks> !nomodeset | Farside_ftw
<ubottu> Farside_ftw: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bekks> Farside_ftw: I am not suggesting 32bit installations for 15 years now :)
<Farside_ftw> bekks: Thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  i belive the nomodeset wiki page tells you. You basically hit 'e' at the grub menu and add in the nomodeset option btween the 'quiet splash' options. :) ie:  'quiet nomodeset splash' or use 'noquiet nosplash nomodeset' perhaps
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  that will use nomodeset for that SINGLE boot
<johannes__> Hi can anny 1 help me?
<Farside_ftw> bekks: I'm not sure nomodeset is required, as I'm able to boot to the live disk.
<girxulon> What's best, windows 7 or ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  if you dont see a grub menu at boot. hold the SHIFT key as it boots
<16SAAK2LL> !question |  johannes__
<ubottu> johannes__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis> girxulon:  pointless question. It depends on ones personal needs
<bekks> Farside_ftw: Just try it then.
<DJones> !poll | girxulon
<ubottu> girxulon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<johannes__> I am trying to install adobe flashplayer on xubuntu 12.10 but how. I am new on linux
<Farside_ftw> bekks: OK, unetbootin is done with another install live disk. Going to try the entire process again. I'll msg you if/when successful/unsuccessful :)
<Farside_ftw> bekks: Thanks for your help.
<Dr_Willis> johannes__:  use the package manager tools.. and it should install it.
<Dr_Willis> johannes__:  the 'xubuntu-restricted-extras' package may install flash and other stuff you most likely want
<16SAAK2LL> johannes__: see http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<boatman> I see, then, when I'm in, I can install the nvidia drivers so I can start up the system normally?
<DJones> girxulon: You've asked in the Ubuntu support channel, we're likely to be biased in favour of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  yep.
<boatman> thank you sir, I will try that now
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  i used to have to do it that way. but now a days my nvidia cards dont require me to mess with nomodeset ;)
<Dr_Willis> but they are all at least a yeasr old cards.
<johannes__> Oh ok thanks it worked :)
<16SAAK2LL> johannes__: No problem, you are welcome
<johannes__> Damn i really like this xubuntu :)
<tozen> ;)
<johannes__> But can i run leagu of legends and that on linux?
<anonymous> hello
<Guest78807> do toy w ant to DDos a site
<boatman> Dr_Willis: How lucky, I have expent this weekend formatting and reinstalling ubuntu to found a solution, a last questions, when you speak me about the grub, grub is where you can get going to the recovery mode, isn't it?
<ThinkT510> johannes__: windows games might run in wine (but usually better to dual-boot)
<ThinkT510> !appdb | johannes__
<ubottu> johannes__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Guest78807> i have Anonymous OS
<bazhang> not supported here Guest78807
<16SAAK2LL> johannes__: For dualboot see http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<DJones> Guest78807: DDos activities are illegal and go against freenode policies, don't ask questions like that here
<DJones> Guest78807: Plus Anonymouse OS isn't supported here
<16SAAK2LL> he´s quit
<BluesKaj> !grub | boatman
<ubottu> boatman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<girxulon> DJones: Are you now?
<DJones> girxulon: Am i what?
<ace_me> I get invalid argument near char 3: sudo setfacl -R -m u:www-data:rwx -m u:myuser:rwx data/a_writable web/uploads/ cache log
<gosc_CBA> Hi
<mirak> i am trying mate, byebye unity
<16SAAK2LL> !question | gosc_CBA
<ubottu> gosc_CBA: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theo_> Hi all. How to get Chinese simplified characters to show in Dilphin file manager pls? Thnx
<theo_> Dolphin File Manager
<ace_me> any ideea why I get invalid argument near char 3 when I try : setfacl -R -m u:www-data:rwx -m u:myuser:rwx data/a_writable web/uploads/ cache log
<ace_me> is mentioned that -m
<jrib> ace_me: pastebin full input and output
<ace_me> setfacl: Option -m: Invalid argument near character 3
<ace_me> setfacl -R -m u:www-data:rwx -m u:myuser:rwx data/a_writable web/uploads/ cache log
<ace_me> jrib ^
<jrib> ace_me: are you actually typing "myuser"...?
<ace_me> no is the user on my account
<jrib> ace_me: just copy and paste what you are actually doing to a pastebin... that may yield some clues.  Also, to troubleshoot, try just one -m at a time
<ace_me> maybe www-data is not good on bluehost
<girxulon> DJones: Yes
<ace_me> ok
<jrib> ace_me: sure, if you don't have a www-data user, then that would explain it
<nerd> is SElinux recommended ?
<jrib> !apparmor | nerd
<ubottu> nerd: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ace_me> how to find what user I have jrib ?
<ace_me> is a shared hosting
<jrib> ace_me: getent passwd
<raven> how to create mp3-chapters in audacity?
<jrib> nerd: you can use selinux on ubuntu, but last time I checked, ubuntu seems to be setup to use apparmor by default
<lollko_> export ? :)
<lollko_> raven: ^^
<lollko_> or save as?
<16SAAK2LL> nerd:  I guess selinux is more common on fedora
<raven> lollko_ there are no chapter marks in my mp3 then
<yeats> !selinux | nerd
<ubottu> nerd: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<lollko_> raven: ahm
<nerd> so that means if i am to use selinux with ubuntu will face probs ? as by default ubuntu uses different framework i.e. apparmor ?
<lollko_> i dont know...ask google ;)
<nerd> nice info thanks :)
<yeats>  
<johannes__> Guys 1 more question dualboot is it like running windows and linux at the same time?
<bekks> johannes__: No.
<bekks> johannes__: Dualbooting is like choosing wether you want to boot Linux or Windows.
<ruan> it's having both at the same time
<ruan> and being able to choose between them
<johannes__> So i cannot like run linux and then install a game from windows
<mschr> im a quit
<johannes__> On the linux bot
<ThinkT510> !appdb | johannes__
<bekks> johannes__: Correct.
<ubottu> johannes__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I'm trying to get virtualization on my Ubuntu box with libvirt but I don't see anywhere I can install or start up libvirtd. I have the manager and everything installed but it says I need to have all this running. Anybody know what I need to do?
<mschr> johannes__: dont like windows, like ubuntu :)
<DeltaHeavy> johannes__: In my experiences they run slower, look worse (There's no DX), and I find it generally not worth it. I think it's best to run naitive Windows apps that use that amount of technology and resources on Windows.
<DeltaHeavy> Is the libvirt-bin service the same as libvirtd?
<JemSoft> hey there,
<compdoc> DeltaHeavy, I just install qemu-kvm and virt-manager, and its done
<compdoc> you have to add yourself to the libvirtd group
<Wolseinstein> Hello everyone; Is there a multiple code that I can upload & upgrade & then autoclean and autoremove the unused temp files via terminal? possible to create a comb in a single line?
<DeltaHeavy> compdoc: I already installed both of those and I'm still getting errors like "KVM not available". I started the program with gksu.
<JemSoft> qemu?? wht not virtualbox?
<DeltaHeavy> JemSoft: Because I want to use qemu
<JemSoft> interesting, I installed it yesterday... but I uninstall it the same day.
<compdoc> DeltaHeavy, there is no need to start it. How did you install it?
<JemSoft> if you have a manual or any tutorial, could you please share it?
<yeats> JemSoft: manual or tutorial for what?
<mschr> for the record, virtualbox is excellent
<yeats> mschr: different programs for different needs
<slackin> he left
<yeats> ah
<slackin> imo vmware > virtualbox
<slackin> :p
<Dr_Willis> Wolseinstein:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/20783/how-is-the-tmp-directory-cleaned-up
<DeltaHeavy> compdoc: I'm not 100% sure what packages I installed but I recall installing at least the 2 you've mentioned
<ThinkT510> slackin: couldn't convince them to open-source could you?
<boatman> Doctor_WIllis: Hello again, are you there?
<slackin> ThinkT510, I WISH! lol
<DeltaHeavy> "Warning: KVM not available. This may mean the KVM package is not installed, or the KVM kernel modules are not loaded. Your virtual machines may perform poorly."
 * yeats uses vbox for desktop virtualization and kvm for servers
<compdoc> heh. well, 'sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm virt-manager' is all you need to install to make it work
<yeats> !kvm | DeltaHeavy
<ubottu> DeltaHeavy: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<slackin> yeats, yea, same here honestly, kvm on my server too
<yeats> DeltaHeavy: sharing that for the link
<compdoc> DeltaHeavy, ooh - maybe your hardware does not support kvm
<boatman> Dr_Willis: Hey, I'm on Ubuntu nomodeset now
<slackin> only reason i use vmware is because of video games, they run better in vmware than virtualbox
<yeats> DeltaHeavy: specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<compdoc> qemu-kvm is better to run an OS 24/7. I use it for servers
<DeltaHeavy> compdoc: It's all really new hardware. Only reason I'm on Ubuntu is because my distro of choice doesn't support my hardware. Since it's so new (3rd gen i5, sabertooth z77 mobo) would that mean it supports it for sure? I've ran virtualization under vbox on Windows and it worked fine.
<yeats> DeltaHeavy: read the instructions at the link I just shared
<DeltaHeavy> yeats: Thanks for the link
<boatman> Anyone could help me? I'm on Ubuntu nomodeset, trying to install my nvidia drivers, but when I go to adittional drivers I get an error
<compdoc> DeltaHeavy, go into the bios and enable VT-d, or whatever Intel calls it
<yeats> boatman: can you share the error?
<Wolseinstein> Dr_Willis, I guess I state my question in a wrong way. I wonder if it's possible to write a multiple command like sudo apt-get update & upgrade & autoclean & autoremove etc...
<Dr_Willis> Wolseinstein:  that would be a rather simple bash script.
<boatman> yeats: well... in details talks about jockey-gtk 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.1, a crash problem type
<DeltaHeavy> compdoc: If 'egrep -c '(vxm|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo isn't returning 0 (it's returning 4) would that option have to already be enabled?
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  jockey-gtk is no longer in 12.10 its in a tab under the 'software-sources' tool. OR try installing the nvidia-current package. which should work for most nidia cards
<ThinkT510> boatman: were you using ubuntu from a usb stick?
<DeltaHeavy> compdoc: Going to go through this guide before I check anyway
<Wolseinstein> Dr_Willis,  or even simply is there an article that I can see some usefull terminal commands for begginners? like autoclean or update etc
<boatman> I installed my ubuntu 12.04lts from a usb stick, yes
<compdoc> DeltaHeavy, guess it is enabled, although there are also other commands to check for vt
<Dr_Willis> !apt | Wolseinstein
<ubottu> Wolseinstein: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<boatman> and now i'm on my ubuntu fresh install, in nomodeset, trying to installar nvidia drivers
<ThinkT510> boatman: oh, sorry i thought you were using it from usb and wanting to keep it on usb
<Wolseinstein> Dr_Willis,  thanx
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  you do not have one of those dual-gpu-optimus video cards do you?
<compdoc> DeltaHeavy, try:  sudo modprobe kvm_intel
<boatman> Dr_willis: no
<DeltaHeavy> yeats: The /sys/hypervisor/ (second step) directory is empty
<Dr_Willis> boatman:  id just try installing the nvida-current package via the terminal and see if it works. ;)
<DeltaHeavy> compdoc: FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Operation not supported
<bekks> DeltaHeavy: sudo modprobe kvm
<boatman> well, I'll do that then, maybe it would be easyer if I just install it from the software center?
<DeltaHeavy> bekks: That works
<bekks> DeltaHeavy: And thats sufficient.
<Wolseinstein> Dr_Willis,  This document is what I exactly asked... thank you
<Wolseinstein> also one more question: is it possible to drag an item from one of those 4 desktop to another in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Wolseinstein:  huh?  click the workspace switcher icon at the left and drag away  if you mean to move windows around
<DeltaHeavy> kvm-ok is stating that vmx isn't enabled by my BIOS, guess I'll be back in a few minutes
<Dr_Willis> Wolseinstein:  free tip = Press and hold the SUPER key (windows key) to see a list of Unity Keyboard shortcuts
<Wolseinstein> Dr_Willis,  Yeah I do it, I i just dont know how to drag an item from one workspace to other
<Wolseinstein> Dr_Willis,  I think this super key wont work here as I am booted in gnome desktop with lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu uses the LXDE desktop. ;) if you re using   the GNOME desktop then you are not using the LXDE desktop
<Dr_Willis> Unity has the SUper Key shortcut. Not sure if gnome-shell does or not
<Dr_Willis> not sure how LXDE moves stuff around desktops. I dont use lxde a lot.
<Dr_Willis> most likely theres a right click menu item to move it to next desktop
<Dr_Willis> Wolseinstein:  So Are you using Unity? Lxde, or gnome-shell ;)
<Wolseinstein> I am not sure but i see the LUBUNTU logo while it reboots
<ThinkT510> Wolseinstein: screenshot to the recue!
<ThinkT510> rescue
<mspalmer1> Ah, that worked. Thanks guys! It turns out it was that BIOS setting.
<NFisher> hello?
<compdoc> you get only 1 question and you waste in on a hello?
<compdoc> tsk tsk
<Dr_willis_> ;)
<Saul111> anyone here?
<ThinkT510> Saul111: of course
<Saul111> lol, havent EVER seen this channel as empty
<Dr_willis_> 1689 people here.
<Dr_willis_> not counting the bots.
<Dr_willis_> ;0
<xbskid> So I'm testing out MaaS with one 12.10 Server VM and 3 node VMs--all reporting as 'Ready', and I can't seem to successfully bootstrap juju. I keep getting 'ERROR No matching node is available.'
<xbskid> I see there's an open bug for it, but the proposed workarounds don't seem to improve my situation.
<xbskid> I may have found something; I think a default constraint is 512MB RAM, and my VMs are reporting 491 for some reason.
<Saul111> Thing is: i just installed privoxy and tor as advised here: bit.ly/Qj6irX . unf. now, it doenst work. When i try to download a file via wget it says:Connecting to localhost|127.0.0.1|:8118... connected. BUT the ip on the downloaded file (whatsmyip.com) is still my genuine one.. any suggestions how i can fix that?!
<Dr_willis_> i would guess that you missed a step in the tor setup.
<uniderv30> hello. why is using the same applications on the same machine, slower on ubuntu than on debian?
<uniderv30> for example vlc plays matroska files normally in debian but in ubuntu it pauses all the time
<ThinkT510> uniderv30: graphics driver maybe?
<Dr_willis_> run it from a terminal, check for error messages. It could also be configured differntly, or using differnt compiled in options
<uniderv30> ThinkT510: same driver
<Dr_willis_> vpadu - could be a boost or hinderance.
<SolarisBoy> library versions maybe
<Saul111> Dr_willis_, well.. i did as advised.. any suggestions?
<Dr_willis_> Ubuntu 12.10 Unity setting up tor and tor-email     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3Ocw1YOqG8
<uniderv30> SolarisBoy: really? i doubt that makes much difference
<Dr_willis_> Saul111,  could be their guide missed a step
<SolarisBoy> i think it would if they are using a blatantly older version of some library your app relies on and said library doesn't play the vid as well..
<SolarisBoy> but like i said "maybe"
<uniderv30> maybe ubuntu is bloated?
<SolarisBoy> *library versions maybe*
<SolarisBoy> in regards to your vlc comment...
<ThinkT510> uniderv30: are you using unity on ubuntu? what desktop on debian?
<uniderv30> ThinkT510: kde on both, debian is testing with 4.8
<uniderv30> and ubuntu lts with kde 4.8 as well
<ThinkT510> uniderv30: any effects enabled on either?
<mrlambo> If i install ubuntu on my new system, where do i get drivers for it? i have an asus p8z77 pro motherboard
<uniderv30> no. their settings are identical as far as i can tell
<Dr_willis_> mrlambo,  depends on your exact hardware. Most drivers will gbe included.. or in the repos.
<mrlambo> ok thanks
<ThinkT510> mrlambo: most drivers are already in the kernel, you're most likely only need to hunt for graphics or wifi
<ThinkT510> ahh, just missed him
<ThinkT510> uniderv30: then i'd consider what SolarisBoy said, sounds the most likely issue
<uniderv30> seriously doubt it
<SolarisBoy> how have you confirmed that it's not?
<SolarisBoy> like have you straced or even looked at the libraries being called?
<Saul111> Dr_willis_, does not seem as it is, afaik, it should work as described
<uniderv30> because it happens in general. its not just vlc
<SolarisBoy> i can see that being the case between ubuntu and debian.. easily
<SolarisBoy> with "not just vlc" and all
<ThinkT510> uniderv30: give us more examples
<yeats> uniderv30: I don't think anyone here can speak to the exact differences between implementations of debian testing and ubuntu 12.04, especially as installed on your system - what do you expect?
<uniderv30> dragonplayer as well, using gstreamer
<SolarisBoy> sounds like libraries...
<ThinkT510> uniderv30: again, thats a media player so codecs/libraries
<SolarisBoy> +1
<uniderv30> SolarisBoy: so newer versions of libraries are ... <- can you fill in the dots?
<SolarisBoy> uniderv30: i dont understand the question
<SolarisBoy> you need to a) look further into "whats slow/choppy/buggy" like what libraries are called, versions etc
<uniderv30> SolarisBoy: whats with ubuntu's libraries that make applications behave slower?
<ThinkT510> uniderv30: you'd have to compare what your debian install has with your ubuntu one to find out
<SolarisBoy> uniderv30: im not saying thats the case what im saying is it may be beneficial to check
<yeats> uniderv30: http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://packages.debian.org - go to town ;-)
<BluesKaj> uniderv30, it could be your VLC settings aren't the same on both OSs
<SolarisBoy> maybe ubuntu froze debian build at specific version of a library before some fixes were added.
<SolarisBoy> and like BluesKaj said it can be that.. but safe to check it out
<BluesKaj> VLCs"s options are numerous to say the least
<xbskid> BluesKaj: And yet, no gapless playback.
<uniderv30> dragonplayer bearly has any options
<starwars29> Hi
<BluesKaj> xbskid, ??
<xbskid> How does one deallocate a node in MaaS?
<bekks> xbskid: Whats "MaaS"?
<xbskid> bekks: Metal as a Service; feature of Ubuntu Server.
<xbskid> Used for mass-provisioning of hardware.
<lnxslck> 7j # fedora
<fego> lnxslck: try /j #fedora
<SolarisBoy> xbskid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1061869 ;<
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061869 in MAAS "There is no way to deallocate a node from the UI" [High,Triaged]
<lnxslck> fego, yes, it was a typo
<fego> :)
<xbskid> SolarisBoy: I decided to start from scratch. :)
<SolarisBoy> xbskid: nice ;>
<Farside_ftw> bekks: Hey you there?
<invariant> I have a $HOME/.cache directory. Is that normal?
<invariant> If not, where should it normally be located?
<Dr_willis_> invariant,  look in it? I belive its perfectly normal
<llutz> invariant: its pretty normal as freedesktop.org specifies  if $XDG_CACHE_HOME isn't set to something different
<antimo> ciao
<antimo> lista
<antimo> lista
<AndChat-224721> yiu always list every channel antimo ? how weird
<Justin_jtb7rmv> hi guys
<Katbuntu> Hi
<Dr_willis_> hmmm.
<Booskill> yop
<ElixirVitae> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Nibinaear> Hi. I have a Netgear readynas duo. I want to connect to it in Ubuntu how do I do this please?
<Nibinaear> In windows I would just map a network drive.
<Nibinaear> Forget it I figured it out.
<Dr_willis_> ;)
<anti-non-free-OS> what is the best verson or distro of the buntu's
<ThinkT510> anti-non-free-OS: depends on your needs, only you can answer that question
<anti-non-free-OS> this means ill have to try them all :(
<vivid> anti-non-free-OS, not difficult, just install the meta packages and select between them on the login screen
<Dr_willis_> I suggest just using the normal ubuntu.,
<anti-non-free-OS> oh
<Dr_willis_> ;)
<anti-non-free-OS> thanks vivid
<Dr_willis_> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<espnu> i installed ubuntu 12.10 some days ago, but i keep ending up with partition problems. read-only errors, and such on my SSD.
<espnu> no idea what i do wrong, i did the usual ssd optimizations
<espnu> discard and noatime on my ext4 partition
<Dr_willis_> espnu,  monitor dmesg output to see if any messages/errors are mentioned.,
<vivid> espnu, for solid state, i mount with discard,noatime,nodiratime
<Dr_willis_> espnu,   i do the same options as vivid
<anti-non-free-OS> yeah im thinking bout upping from 12.04 to 12.10 it seams to work with my hardware better but the programs i use dont seam to work well with my extras i add
<espnu> alright, i'll try that vivid
<espnu> i shouldn't end up with partition problems if i suddenly reboot right?
<vivid> espnu, check dmesg as suggested
<Dr_willis_> espnu,  that could cause filesystem curruption that may need a fsck to fix
<espnu> okay
<cuddylier> What does this column http://puu.sh/1uc3r on netstat mean?
<bkc_> cuddylier: try `man netstat` (without the ticks) in a terminal and you'll see :)
<cuddylier> bkc_ Is it safe? :P
<espnu> oh and aswell, is it possible to maintain sound settings between devices if i switch device? i happen to use headphone jack and speakers everynow and then. One on 10% and another one on 50% volume.
<ThinkT510> cuddylier: reading man pages is always safe
<espnu> This seems to reset everytime, i change device with X-Fi Titanium HD
<espnu> on ubuntu 12.10
<Dr_willis_> you could set up a script and use the alsactrl command perhaps?
<cuddylier> Aw lovely, a manual
<Dr_willis_> Printed text is so old skool.
<cuddylier> Yeah
<Justin_jtb7rmv> ubuntu 12.04
<Chaos7Theory> A quick question, although it isn't specifically about Ubuntu. x-x'
<Chaos7Theory> On my new flash drive, in GParted the partition's flag was 'lba', which supposedly means logical block addressing, but what would be the point in CHS vs. LBA?
<bkc_> cuddylier: yes
<OerHeks> Chaos7Theory, Standard CHS limited ATA hard drives to 504MB. That's how old CHS is ...
<Chaos7Theory> Ah, okay
<Anubis> what chat programs do you use for yahoo ?
<Chaos7Theory> !ext4
<escott> Chaos7Theory, there is no factoid for ext4 what is your question about it
<Chaos7Theory> Just trying to figure what'd be the best format for my backup partition on my flash drive, since it seems when I use NTFS it has problems.
<Chaos7Theory> I don't want to use FAT32 considering I'll have files bigger than 4 GB
<escott> Chaos7Theory, has problems meaning?
<Ryan`> Chaos7Theory try ZFS
<Ryan`> it's extremely redudant
<escott> Chaos7Theory, i would discourage relying on a flash drive for backup purposes
<dcherniv> escott, ntfs-3g is sloooow write
<TheLordOfTime> how do i export the complete pgp key, including private key, via command line?
<TheLordOfTime> i need to move my pgp key from one place to another
<Chaos7Theory> As I transfer my files onto it, at some random point it gets corrupted somehow and not even GParted can access it, saying that I have to specifically go to Windows, and do a complicated series of steps ._.
<escott> TheLordOfTime, pgp key made in with gpg
<Chaos7Theory> I don't have the money for an external HDD right now.
<escott> Chaos7Theory, sounds like bad hardware
<TheLordOfTime> escott, uh, what?
<TheLordOfTime> escott, isnt that assumed?
<Chaos7Theory> It shouldn't be, it's a PNY 32 GB one I just got.
<Snane> nickserv identify 5h4n30043
<roasted_> hello!
<TheLordOfTime> Snane, change your password now
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<escott> TheLordOfTime, sometimes people say pgp key and mean a public key that might be for ssh purposes
<TheLordOfTime> it got blurted here :P
<Ryan`> lll
<lelouch> hello i just install windows 7 near my ubuntu then i boot live cd and re-install grub 2 but instead of dual bot ubuntu only boot
<TheLordOfTime> escott, i've been around a while, dude, that assumption's null/void here.
<roasted_> Is there a "system monitor" for terminal for monitoring network traffic? I know TOP can handle everything else but I'm just not seeing anything to monitor network send/receive traffic.
<TheLordOfTime> (for my case)
<TheLordOfTime> in any case i need to back up my private key (basically the complete PGP key).  how do i do that in the command line?
<lelouch> hello i just install windows 7 near my ubuntu then i boot live cd and re-install grub 2 but instead of dual bot ubuntu only boot
<yeats> roasted_: try tshark or nettop
<escott> TheLordOfTime, options are --export and --export-secret-keys. you might also just backup your keys database in .gpg
<Chaos7Theory> @ escott: Plus, even if it is bad hardware, I have no way of proving it is to the retailer, especially since I'm formatting it myself and they could easily fault me on it.
<Ryan`> lelouch that's easy fix
<escott> Chaos7Theory, sure you can. you dd some data onto it, you dd it off see if it fails a read
<lelouch> Ryan`: so how to fix it ,
<Chaos7Theory> Dd?
<Ryan`> You merely add windows to your bootloader config
<Ryan`> there's tools to do that
<kasan> dd ???
<Ryan`> I can help you in pm
<escott> Chaos7Theory, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<lelouch> Ryan`: how can i add
<Ryan`> well
<dcherniv>  dd ??!
<Ryan`> easy solution is to rm -rf /boot and reboot
<Ryan`> It'll regenerate your grub configs
<escott> !danger
<Ryan`> windows should start working
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<TheLordOfTime> Ryan`, don't even SUGGEST that
<TheLordOfTime> dangerous commands like that are grounds for slappage.
<Ryan`> What?
<Ryan`> You seem rather inexperienced
<Chaos7Theory> Ryan`: Why ZFS? It doesn't seem to be natively supported.
<TheLordOfTime> oh wrong nperson sorry
<TheLordOfTime> Ryan`, i misread your command
<TheLordOfTime> sorry :)
<mario-goulart> Hi.  Ubuntu 12.10 here.  How can I make lightdm or gdm just run my .xsession to start up my favorite window manager?
<Ryan`> no problem
<lelouch> Ryan`: what should i remove ? ....
<Ryan`> lelouch /boot
<Ryan`> That'll regenerate grub configs
<Chaos7Theory> To b fair, that command wouldn't even work regardless, since he'd have to run it as root.
<TheLordOfTime> escott, okay, so gpg's futzed apparently, i'll have to go fix it, although not sure that'll happen
<Ryan`> Of course
<lelouch> Ryan`: then ?
<Ryan`> Reboot
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up servers in tenminal?
<dcherniv> lelouch, wtf dont rm -rf /boot
<Ryan`> dcherniv ?
<TheLordOfTime> escott, if i recursively copy ~/.gpg, will that get my PGP keys?
<llutz> Ryan`:  if you remove /boot, you also remove the kernels. you don't seriously want that
<SolarisBoy> rm -rf the kernel files?
<Ryan`> That partition is regenerated on every boot
<llutz> Ryan`: stop that nonsense
<escott> lelouch, don't do anything Ryan` is telling you to do.
<dcherniv> Ryan`, the hell it is
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> actually on reread, it is dangerous, it'll nuke the kernel files
<Chaos7Theory> Ryan`: Wouldn't it be simpler to just run the update-grub script?
<Ryan`> IIt most definitely is
<TheLordOfTime> lelouch, run the update-grub script
<Ryan`> Chaos7Theory that will not regenerate the configs
<TheLordOfTime> lelouch, you may need sudo.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up servers in tenminal?
<leogitimate> why does ubuntu/debian get screwed up when one of my partitions get reformatted ?
<lelouch> TheLordOfTime: ok go try update grub
<llutz> leogitimate: do you try to mount that filesystem via /etc/fstab? if you"reformat" it, the UUID changes, you have to adjust fstab too
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up servers in terninal?
<lelouch> TheLordOfTime: ahha thanks  i think that should do the trick
<Ryan`> Justin_jtb7rmv have you tried starting the server setup UI?
<lelouch> TheLordOfTime: Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<Justin_jtb7rmv> no
<Ryan`> Justin_jtb7rmv hdparm --fwdownload /dev/urandom /dev/sd* should work
<Chaos7Theory> Hm... Which package do I download to install exfat?
<leogitimate> llutz: this latest error i have, i had an ntfs partition which i reformatted as ext4 , but after that, i couldn't boot.
<anon_> Folks, I have the weirdest problem. I am using Kunbuntu 12.10. I changed the Kubuntu keyboard settings to my language and it works perfectly everywhere. I am using a Logitec wireless USB keyboard. In order to be able to log into Kubuntu I always have to connect my old PS/2 wired keyboard. I can unlock the screen with the wireless one but not log in. Why? it is so strange.
<SolarisBoy> Ryan`: thats not nice
<Ryan`> It is an extraordinarily useful command
<llutz> !ops  | Ryan` giving dangerous advices
<ubottu> Ryan` giving dangerous advices: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Ryan`> I have it set up as a cronjob on my boc
<Ryan`> I am not
<Ryan`> What a lie llutz
<Ryan`> !ops | llutz is recruiting for the islamic jihad
<ubottu> llutz is recruiting for the islamic jihad: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<IdleOne> Ryan`: that is the only warning I will give you
<Ryan`> I see
 * anti-non-free-OS watches 
<Abhijit> hi. how can i know to which ip addresses and websites my computer is connected to right now ?
<Abhijit> in lubuntu 12.10
<SolarisBoy> Abhijit: netstat
<anon_> Any idea anybody?
<llutz> Abhijit: lsof -i
<Varazir> Hmm I'm trying to get a script to start before lightdm starts ( turns on the AVR and TV) but I can't get it to work. I have edit lightdm.conf, added so my script starts before exec lightdm but then lightdm don't start
<Abhijit> SolarisBoy, llutz thanks
<Ryan`> Hello how can I set up jails on my ubuntu vpn?
<SolarisBoy> Abhijit: sure
<Chaos7Theory>  I'm guessing Ryan`'s last command was meant to wipe the entire primary storage device?
<Ryan`> No
<SolarisBoy> jails from bsd would be like chroots on ubuntu i guess
<Ryan`> It flashed the HDDs onboard chip
<delac> how do I click panel on classic to modify it?
<SolarisBoy> yes in a dangerous manner
<Ryan`> It's hilarious as it actually breaks your hardware
<xbskid> Why doesn't apt-get know about wgetpaste?!
<dcherniv> SolarisBoy, oh my... no. way better than chroot
<bekks> xbskid: Use "pastebinit" instead.
<SolarisBoy> dcherniv: well atleast you know ;>
<Chaos7Theory> Flashing hardware is hilarious?
<`Ryan> Jordan_U: you know
<`Ryan> that hostname
<`Ryan> is entirely serious
<Chaos7Theory> Troll alert :X
<llutz> better late than never...
<Ry`an> I am highly offended by the censorship here
<L3mce> Varazir: the correct answer would be to create an upstart... but using init.d is easier. I would undo whatever you have done to lightdm.conf and probably just use init.
<Varazir> L3mce: ok
<Soo> !ops | touch my butthole
<ubottu> touch my butthole: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Soo> !ops | touch my butthole
<Soo> !ops | touch my butthole
<FloodBot1> Soo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Soo> !ops | touch my butthole
<Soo> elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U
<Soo> elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U
<FloodBot1> Soo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oparr> any news about ubuntu raring ringtail
<dupa> someone have server dell poweredge r210 II? how enable idrac web interface? i can't found ;/
<jrib> !raring | oparr
<ubottu> oparr: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<L3mce> Varazir: look at a few scripts in /etc/init.d    see how to determine what needs to be started first etc... then update-rc.d script-name defaults
<Ry`an`> !ops | lick my asshole
<ubottu> lick my asshole: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Ry`an`> !ops | lick my asshole
<FloodBot1> Ry`an`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Varazir> L3mce: ok, I thought ubuntus thing was the upstart system using .conf file placed in /etc/init/
<LucidLuna> how come you guys keep making yourselves channel operators then removing that status?
<LucidLuna> is it for a particular reason o.O
<mario-goulart> Ok.  I've found the answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77191/how-can-i-use-lightdm-for-user-defined-sessions
<L3mce> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<TheVoid> hi Wkter
<Wkter> Hello, TheVoid
<Varazir> L3mce: ya, I could create my own .conf file but I can't see how it will trigger before lightdm starts
<pavlz> hi
<pavlz> sorry for the disturb and for the OFF-TOPIC i got a news for you: http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/11/23/2312205/anonymous-file-sharing-darknet-ruled-illegal-by-german-court
<TheLordOfTime> !ot | pavlz
<ubottu> pavlz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThinkT510> pavlz: don't do it if you know its offtopic
<LucidLuna> to be honest i think its fair
<cuddylier> Am I able to see if my server is sending a lot of data to a certain IP? To explain my extremely high bandwidth?
<ThinkT510> LucidLuna: no it isn't, its against channel policy
<LucidLuna> oh sorry i was replying to pavlz
<LucidLuna> i wasnt disputing the policies lol
<__rob> hello
<L3mce> Varazir: again... look at existing scripts in /etc/init.d it should be clear. just copy a header and dump your script in and change the names. Will start before lightdm.
<__rob> does anyone know what I need to add to my share definiton for the samba4 config file in /var/lib/samba/usershares to get it to allow guest to write to the folder
<Varazir> ok
<L3mce> Varazir: make sure that the processes you need are already started first... eg networking etc
<Varazir> L3mce: ahh
<Varazir> L3mce: ok
<L3mce> Varazir: again though... the RIGHT way to do it is to learn how to create an upstart job... I am telling you the easy way. It is not necessarily the best advice.
<L3mce> nice shootin btw jrib.
<xjkx> This jockey-text keeps bugging and bringing me the chance to report its error. Do I need it up, if not, can I just shut this up to stop loading on startup ? How ?
<kracekumar_> if I use pip(installed by pypy), pip install fabric will shebang pypy path, so I can use pypy interpreter while invoking the command, is there a way I can make apt-get to do similar stuff, e.g apt-get install fabric should use pypy interpreter?
<escott> kracekumar_, probably not a good idea
<kracekumar_> escott, why, I am aware not all python modules run well with pypy, your thoughts ?
<escott> xjkx, apt-get remove apport
<xjkx> escott: wont this removal ruin me ? I think the jokey-text is to configure video
<escott> kracekumar_, its your system. if you want to take that risk you can replace the /usr/bin/python executable with a symlink to pypy
<escott> xjkx, apport is the error reporter
<xjkx> Oh
<xjkx> Genial, thanks
<kracekumar_> escott, Yes, I can add pypy binary to $PATH and do pypy-pip install fabric will start using pypy interpreter
<escott> kracekumar_, depends on exactly what the shebang is. most system scripts like apt will use the full path in the shebang because they dont want you breaking your system by modifying $PATH
<kracekumar_> escott, yes, I said $PATH from pip point of view
<tbrock> hey guys i really messed up my 12.10 box and it is starting in low graphics mode
<tbrock> is there any way to recover from this
<Varazir> L3mce: I see, ya I'm going to read up on upstart job
<L3mce> tbrock: what did you do? and what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<tbrock> i was messing with gnome and unity
<tbrock> i think i need to re-install
<tbrock> i think i uninstalled nautilus
<tbrock> L3mce I can't type that, when i click go to console
<tbrock> it just hangs essentially
<gustav__> tbrock: http://www.simpsoncrazy.com/content/pictures/family/HomerStranglesBart1.gif
<tbrock> yeah, ugh
<bazhang> gustav__, dont do that
<bazhang> !behelpful | gustav__
<ubottu> gustav__: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<L3mce> tbrock: ctrl alt f2
<tbrock> does nothing
<tbrock> tried that
<tbrock> lemme try rebooting and doing it again
<tbrock> ah, that works if i don't click anything
<L3mce> Ok... we are definitely gonna need a terminal. Worst case scenario we can boot to live disk and chroot... but that is worst case.
<tbrock> L3mce ok so this is working
<tbrock> ive got a console now
<L3mce> tbrock: I expect nautilus took with it something important. Anyway, what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<tbrock> ATI turks
<tbrock> its a radeon hd 6670
<L3mce> apt-cache policy fglrx | grep stall
<tbrock> ok, it says installed
<L3mce> i would reinstall nautilus.
<L3mce> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<tbrock> ok: sudo apt-get install nautilus --reinstall
<tbrock> ?
<L3mce> if it is uninstalled, then no need to --reinstall
<tbrock> it says failed to load session ubuntu when i startx
<tbrock> perhaps that is what is going on
<L3mce> lets undo what you did, and see if that does not bring back what you are missing.
<tbrock> L3mce ok
<tbrock> what should i do next
<tbrock> thank you so much for helping
<L3mce> tbrock: I would reboot... see if x doesn't start.
<tbrock> ok
<tbrock> doesn't work, says low graphics mode
<Baeein> got a couple of problems with ubuntu 12.10, please help me out: 1. unity is gone, after i installed fgrlx-updates for my AMD HD6850 card and 2. GRUB 2 didnt get properly installed, fixed it with livecd and boot repair. But now i have to select to boot from Ubunut, instead of it auto-booting for me.
<L3mce> tbrock: ok. please sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<L3mce> Baeein: you mean unity 3d is gone? Or... you simply have no login menu... or...
<tbrock> done
<L3mce> tbrock: sudo pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Baeein> unity 3d is not appearing at startup
<Baeein> im met with a blank wallpaper
<tbrock> says unable to read from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tbrock> hrm
<tbrock> it doesn't seem like i've got one
<Baeein> on 2nd point, how do i make it auto-boot, without having to choose between memory tests and ubuntu? i just want into ubuntu.
<L3mce> tbrock: aticonfig --initial
<tbrock> ok done
<escott> Baeein, did you modify your /etc/default/grub in any way
<L3mce> tbrock: I believe that should have put that in /etc/X11. See if xorg.conf is there
<tbrock> yep
<tbrock> it is
<tbrock> x starts fine
<L3mce> service lightdm restart
<tbrock> its ubuntu-desktop
<L3mce> or reload
<L3mce> I cant remember
<tbrock> ok lets se
<tbrock> lets see
<tbrock> screen goes black
<tbrock> went all crazy, going to try and reboot
<L3mce> k
<L3mce> when you get a terminal back, I would like to see sudo pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3mce> it will spit out a url.
<L3mce> I just need the 8 digit extention.
<L3mce> s/digit/character/
<tbrock> 1386023
<tbrock> its setup correctly
<tbrock> it seems
<Baeein> L3mce, this http://askubuntu.com/questions/202857/cant-install-ati-proprietary-drivers-in-12-10
<Baeein> i installed fgrlx-updates, not sure if that is the latest ati driver.
<tbrock> fixed!
<tbrock> L3mce i needed to remove a package so i could re-install ubuntu-desktop package
<Baeein> ah wrong link.. sorry
<L3mce> !yay | tbrock
<ubottu> tbrock: Glad you made it! :-)
<ThinkT510> !cookie | L3mce
<ubottu> L3mce: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<L3mce> Baeein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8828047&postcount=15  you can look at this solution for #2.
<KI4RO> Have a red triangle on my panel.  When I click on it I see a message that says my update information is outdated and that I should click show updates and look for any missing repositories.  When I do that it says my software is up to date.  Any suggestions?
<DeltaHeavy> I am CONSTANTLY getting "System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?". How can I stop this?
<ThinkT510> KI4RO: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<skorv> hey
<KI4RO> ThinkT510: Will do....thanks!
<skorv> how do i permanently change wifi to accept all european channels (12 & 13) ?
<L3mce> DeltaHeavy: Do you want to fix what is crashing, or do you want to stop being bothered by it?
<cuddylier> What does 'tcp6       0 341504 198.15.69.170:25568     198.15.69.170:49632     ESTABLISHED' mean in netstat -nt ? What does the '341504' figure mean?
<escott> skorv, you can add the command to /etc/rc.local
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> anyone uses BGT3630 dvb tuner on ubuntu 12.10?
<skorv> escott: if i knew the command...
<escott> skorv, either you load a european firmware or perhaps you can do something with rfkill
<skorv> escott: its a bmc4313 on a eeepc
<OerHeks> cuddylier, " lsof -i:<portnumber> -n  " shows the programm using that port
<cuddylier> Okay
<cuddylier> But OerHeks What about the external IP?
<OerHeks> cuddylier, oh i presumed it was your ip
<cuddylier> OerHeks Nope
<ubuntu> hi there i'm trying to install ubuntu beside windows 7 and I cant seem to reduce the partition in gparted for the windows 7 it keeps saying I need to run fsck in windows I have done this and it still wont let me rsize it anyone have any ideas?
<escott> Guest60898, you might try resizing within windows
<DJones> Guest60898: I've  very rarely resized a partition, but when I do, I use Windows to resize an ntfs partition
<Guest60898> My windows is absolutely up the creek
<Guest60898> which Is why I was hoping to use gparted
<ThinkT510> Guest60898: why keep it if its broken?
<Guest60898> becuase its got a perfect wubi installation inside it
<Guest60898> with all my docs
<TJ-> Guest60898: Where are you getting the gparted version you're using from? The 12.04 or 12.10 live CDs?
<Guest60898> and I dont fully trust backup
<Guest60898> yeah 12.04 live cd
<ThinkT510> Guest60898: mount it and recover your docs
<Guest60898> I can retrieve all my docs from windows 7
<Guest60898> I mean from wubi or live cd
<Guest60898> and then what?
<Guest60898> ditch windows7?
<ThinkT510> Guest60898: if thats what you want to do
<Guest608> hello
<Guest60898> I just want to keep win7 incase I ever need a window prog
<Guest60898> I dont know how I would get it back
<Guest608> im having trouble installing java on my ubuntu os
<TJ-> Guest60898: Do you have access to the Windows recovery console via the Windows installation disks?
<ThinkT510> Guest60898: can you change your nick please
<escott> Guest60898, i believe as long as you have the serial number you could reinstall from an oem disk
<Guest60898> I dont have the disk?
<Guest60898> I have a recovery console I think?
<Guest608> IM HAVING TROUBLE WITH INSTALLING JAVA ON UBUNTU!
<Resnik> anyone who can help me with xrdp on 12.10 ... When I connect I only see background image, and echo "gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d" > ~/.xsession did not help either.
<Guest60898> I dont know how to change my nick
<ThinkT510> !java | Guest608
<ubottu> Guest608: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TJ-> Guest60898: You can download the recovery for Win 7 from http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/ according to http://gparted.sourceforge.net/faq.php#faq-15
<Guest60898> thank you
<ThinkT510> Guest60898: /nick whateveryoulike
<Guest60898> oh cheers
<StryKaizer> I'm looking for a fake mailserver with web interface, for use in a dev environment (emails going out should be logged instead of mailed, and visible trough a webinterface).  Anyone who knows an existing sollution?
<Guest60898> so you dont think I would be able to reduce the win7 installation through gparted?
<TJ-> Guest60898:   According to #14 and #15 in in the gparted article I linked you to, that should get you to a point where gparted will be able to resize the NTFS partition
<Guest60898> right
<TJ-> Guest60898: I'd suggest reading that gparted FAQ in depth first, then working through the recommendations
<Guest60898> bloody hell
<Guest60898> thanks
<Guest60898> so complex
<crundar> I can't ping my 12.04 machine from any machine besides itself. I can ping that machine from itself using its IP
<vivid> crundar, firewall?
<crundar> huh, but I can't ping out.
<crundar> vivid: maybe. maybe flush IPTables
<Guest60898> whats option 2 nuke win7 and start again?
<escott> crundar, firewalls won't normally block icmp
<Church> depends on what you define 'normally'
<escott> crundar, you probably dont have the correct ip address. your router probably thinks it should be something else and your computer is sending to nowhere
<crundar> escott: well, I'll flush it anyway and see. If it doesn't work, then, well I'll have to try something else
<crundar> escott: its virtual machine, running in kvm
<crundar> escott: but I jst cloned what should be a working machine,
<escott> crundar, NAT or bridged?
<crundar> escott: *shame* I ... don't know how to tell, or really what those things mean.
<escott> crundar, if you cloned another image did you change the ip address and mac address
<crundar> escott: no. I kind of thought it would do that for you.
<crundar> escott: bridged
<escott> crundar, "kvm" is a rather broad description. there is kvm with some raw XML files and then there are all these utilities build on top of it
<crundar> escott: virt-manager, comes pre-packaged with RH6, iirc
<escott> crundar, i would start by looking at ifconfig and verify nothing else on your network has that mac/ip
<crundar> escott: I pulled up the one I cloned, and it has a different ip. The thing is, this one has an IP that ... looks weird. It doesn't look like it came from the same block that the other ones are.
<baenu> L3mce, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1069199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069199 in fglrx "1002:682f Unity does not start after installing fglrx-updates Radeon HD 7700M Series" [High,Confirmed]
<baenu> i found the unity problem, but mind explaining me workaround #2
<baenu> anyone else? should i wait for a fix, or can someone explain me how to fix this?
<baenu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1069199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069199 in fglrx "1002:682f Unity does not start after installing fglrx-updates Radeon HD 7700M Series" [High,Confirmed]
<baenu> (making ATI driver work, i haven't installed it yet coz i know of Unity bug)
<sam_nazarko> cannot install ubuntu at all.
<baenu> how come?
<sam_nazarko> kernel will not install, so checked and I got this. For root /dev/dm-o is misssing /sys/block entry
<sam_nazarko> but dm-0 is visible with ls /dev | grep dm-0 and same in /sys/block
<sam_nazarko> Suggestions?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> Ryan` ./hdparm --fwdownload /dev/urandon /dev/sd*
<sam_nazarko> I have searched. Trying to install kernel. /boot is an ext4 partition on mdadm, / is on lvm ext4
<jrib> Justin_jtb7rmv: what are you doing?
<jrib> Justin_jtb7rmv: please don't repeat that command here
<ActionParsnip> Justin_jtb7rmv: what is the point?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up servers in terninal?
<ActionParsnip> Justin_jtb7rmv: why post that command in the channel?
<ActionParsnip> Justin_jtb7rmv: then to further take the piss, you ask for support. What sort of mentality do you have
<ActionParsnip> ?
<a111> http://i.imgur.com/EwAJQ.jpg
<ActionParsnip> thanks IdleOne
<sam_nazarko> My exact failure is at mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-33-generic.new 3.2.0-33-generic
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up servers at terninal in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Justin_jtb7rmv: if you answer me, I can advise. My questions are not rhetorical....
<NikTh> Hey ActionParsnip  (andrew)  , IdleOne  -:)
<DrManhattan> Hooray! Hooray for linux!
<ActionParsnip> NikTh: howdy
<NikTh> ActionParsnip, I'm struggling to restrict skype.. do you know anything about ? apparmor ?
<ActionParsnip> NikTh: not something I ever played with. I know it is there but I've never messed with it
<sam_nazarko> this is definitely a ubuntu bug
<NikTh> ActionParsnip, most easiest way is VB , isn't ? VB can work like sandbox.. right ?
<ActionParsnip> NikTh: no idea, sorry
<NikTh> ActionParsnip, no problema :-)
<parmax> ciao
<parmax> !list
<ubottu> parmax: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sambagirl> how do you extract a .tar.bz2
<sam_nazarko> sambagirl: tar -xjf
<sambagirl> thanks sam
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: install unp, then run:   unp filename
<NikTh> sambagirl, right click and "extract here"
<Farside_ftw> OK friends, I have finally installed the OS onto the USB... Now I have a question about getting my specific wireless driver installed.
<sambagirl> thanks actionjackson :D
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: if you install unp you NEVER have to ask, it's the same command for ALL archives
<Farside_ftw> I believe I downloaded the right realtek drivers: rtl8723e
<Farside_ftw> I go through their readme, but the wireless card still is not showing up in ifconfig
<Farside_ftw> I can get it through lspci
<Farside_ftw> And I installed the drivers the way that it wanted me to... still to no avail.
<Farside_ftw> Any tips, hints?
<ActionParsnip> Farside_ftw: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network      what wifi chip are you using?
<dr-willis> Farside_ftw:  you did modprobe the module?
<Farside_ftw> dr-willis: no
<dr-willis> it might not be loaded then. ;-)
<Gnea> Why has it become so difficult to burn DBAN to a USB flash drive correctly using Ubuntu?
<sambagirl> here is a good question for someone who is ignorant. how would you go about compiling this? http://apache.spinellicreations.com/incubator/cloudstack/releases/4.0.0-incubating/apache-cloudstack-4.0.0-incubating-src.tar.bz2
<Farside_ftw> ActionParsnip: There are two cards that show up... AR8161 Gigabit Eth, Realtek Semiconductor blah blah blah
<sambagirl> or wouldnt you compile it?
<dr-willis> using what tool to burn gnea?
<Farside_ftw> dr-willis: I haven't run the modprobe module before. Would you mind explaining when and where?
<Gnea> sambagirl: I wouldn't, I'd look for an Ubuntu package first
<Gnea> sambagirl: here: http://incubator.apache.org/cloudstack/downloads.html
<dr-willis> Farside_ftw:  it loads the module/driver..   sudo modprobe modulename
<Farside_ftw> dr-willis: Let's give this a try :D
<dr-willis> im suprised the directions dident mention it.
<Farside_ftw> dr-willis: would lspci give me the right module name?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: try xfburn. If you get web access in the Ubuntu live desktop, why not just use that and install dban?
<Gnea> sambagirl: looks like it's all there for 64-bit... wonder where 32-bit went... http://cloudstack.apt-get.eu/ubuntu/dists/precise/4.0/pool/
<Farside_ftw> dr-willis: I was too... I saw that module before mentioned on the web... but it wasn't in the readme. However, the file "crap" was loaded with the .tar.gz, so they thought of that at least.
<ActionParsnip> dr-willis: me too
<Farside_ftw> dr-willis: How do I find the correct module name? (God I'm noob sometimes :()
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: \_>.<_/  I'm in a seriously frustrating situation right now: I used a method of fixing syslinux.cfg as outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11804095&postcount=8  It booted up, didn't give me a menu, didn't ask me what I wanted to do, it went ahead and started a dod wipe of the hdd. I yanked the flashdrive and powered it off before it got too far... far enough to zap the MBR and part of the first partition... quite likely the re
<sambagirl> gnea i've looked all over the place and i don't want to infuriate anyone in that channel with a question. i believe i looked at that location but let me look again i installed rackspace openstack and it is neat but i wanted to see this one too
<Seption> Alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<phunyguy_t430s> This is driving me crazy.  I am trying to use MusicBrainz Picard to save some audio files with proper tags to a CIFS share, and gvfsd keeps puking.  Can't fix it without a restart.
<phunyguy_t430s> Everything stays connected, but it just goes to lunch on me.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_try mounting using mount, rather than gvfs then....
<IdleOne> !br | Seption
<ubottu> Seption: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, I would rather not.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_might be needed
<Gnea> sambagirl: so you tried installing the .deb packages from there and decided that compiling it would yield the result you're looking for?
<phunyguy_t430s> I would rather gvfs work as intended
<TJ-> Farside_ftw: "sudo modprobe rtl8723e"  ... that assumes it isn't already loaded, which you can find out using "lsmod | grep rtl8723"
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i'm sorry
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up servers at terninal in ubuntu?
<TJ-> Farside_ftw: It's also possible you'll need to copy the firmware binary into the correct location, if the install operation didn't already do that
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: as far as testdisk goes, I'm using that now to recover the MBR... the 'Recovery' partition was the first partition.  The information given on ubuntuforums was supposed to be safe and accurate.  It was not.
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: I'd just reinstall then use backups
<Seption> http://pastebin.com/hgGM0UbM
<Seption> Help-me
<brontosaurusrex> Justin_jtb7rmv: what servers?
<Farside_ftw> TJ-:  Yeah, it's still not finding it...
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: That *was* the backup. I'll need to order recovery DVDs now.
<Farside_ftw> TJ- "FATAL: Module rtl8723e not found"
<TJ-> Farside_ftw: "not finding it" means you've not gone through the install step
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: then you have the originals if thats only the backup
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: may I pm?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: sure
<TJ-> Farside_ftw: All custom-built modules need to be installed to a system directory for the version of the kernel in use
<Justin_jtb7rmv> shell server and irc server
<Farside_ftw> TJ-: Absolutely and I went through the steps provided for that.
<TJ-> Farside_ftw: Did you use the instructions given in answer to this question?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<Farside_ftw> TJ-: I guess that it didn't like it.
<Farside_ftw> TJ-: Give me a sec to make sure that I went through them step-by-step
<TJ-> Farside_ftw: sometimes you have to read the command responses carefully; they may indicate one step has failed, which means subsequent steps will also fail
<Farside_ftw> TJ-: OK, I did the sudomake install, but it's looking for an output file.
<Farside_ftw> TJ-: What do I do with that?
<OerHeks> Seption, PPA's are not supported, but if the ppa does not load, try other mirror.
<k1l> Justasic: shell server means login into ssh account. so set up ssh and make the users. and an irc server is easy: install a irc daemon. _but_ that is a real mess to manage, if you dont want it to be a warez exchange base
<Seption> Someone help me upgrade my kernel?
<Seption> http://pastebin.com/hgGM0UbM
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, what i am trying to accomplish is a functional dynamic laptop that I can cart around with me, that stays VPNd to home as long as I have an internet connection.  With gvfs/gigolo/openvpn/etc I would imagine I could make this happen, however even locally connected to the network, any slowdown seems to confuse the heck out of gvfs.
<phunyguy_t430s> ....and it pukes.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i need helping please with setting up shell server and irc server
<phunyguy_t430s> I also can't kill the process no matter WHAT I do.  So a restart is required
<phunyguy_t430s> kill -9 doesnt work.
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, zombie process?
<phunyguy_t430s> escott, no.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: you can add the mount to /etc/fstab
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, I used to do that, but it isn't ideal at all.
<Dr_Willis> Justin_jtb7rmv:  you having a specific problem?
<phunyguy_t430s> especially if the share isn't accessible, it confuses the system.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: well, it can work or not. Your call
<phunyguy_t430s> takes a few minutes for it to time out, then I can unmount.
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, it works great otherwise but when doing too much it keels over.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i need helping please with setting up shell server and irc server in ubunt
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: if you use fstab then gvfs isn't a factor
<Dr_Willis> Justin_jtb7rmv:  you having a specific problem with one or the other? install ssh server, and an irc server.. confgure them as needed...
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, that defeats the purpose of what I am trying to do.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: trasfer data to a remote system...isn't that the goal?
<k1l_> Justin_jtb7rmv: shell server means login into ssh account. so set up ssh and make the users. and an irc server is easy: install a irc daemon. _but_ that is a real mess to manage, if you dont want it to be a warez exchange base
<phunyguy_t430s> If the answer is "it doesnt work, use something else", then why include it in Ubuntu?
<xpistos> Hi all. Does anyone know how to install a .exe file in playonlinux?
<ActionParsnip> Justin_jtb7rmv: why do you not answer my question?
<xpistos> I don't see the option to add an app that isn't in its lists
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, that is part of the goal.  I am trying to come up with a solution for it to be dynamic and be able to adapt to changes in the environment.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up shall server at terninal in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> xpistos: run playonlinux and click the instll button, use the wizard
<Farside_ftw> When doing 'make' in the rtl'--' folder, I am receiving "error1" and "error2"... at the end it says 'make: *** [all] Error 2"
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | Justin_jtb7rmv
<ubottu> Justin_jtb7rmv: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ActionParsnip> Justin_jtb7rmv: forget it.I've moved on
<k1l_> xpistos: better asl the plaonlinux support for that question
<Dr_Willis> Justin_jtb7rmv:  i suggest reading some docs on ssh and its ussage.
<escott> !details | Farside_ftw
<ubottu> Farside_ftw: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<willwh> hi guys - anyone in the steam beta (I am - looking to compare some notes, 12.10 + nvidia 310.14 (experimental-310)) and a gtx 460 SE
<Dr_Willis> willwh:  i think theres #ubuntu-steam channel
<willwh> oh nice!
<ActionParsnip> willwh: I'd ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<willwh> Dr_Willis: I owe you a beer (y)
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, do you understand what I am trying to do?
<phunyguy_t430s> the idea isnt just a one time transfer.
<Dr_Willis> i dident even get into the steam beta ;)
<xpistos> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I didn't see the option on the bottom left. Odd place for that.
<Farside_ftw> I am installing rtl (realtek wireless) drivers for Ubuntu 12.10. When in the root folder, I am told to type, 'make'. While 'make' is working, I receive the end error: make *** [all] Error2
<escott> Farside_ftw, if thats all you want to tell us then i guess we would suggest you fix Error2
<Farside_ftw> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<Farside_ftw> That's the reference
<Farside_ftw> I'm at step 4 on the Answer
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: you have an issue with gvfs so I am giving a solution which takes it out of the equation.
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, I dont want to take gvfs out of the equation.,
<phunyguy_t430s> I want gvfs to WORK.
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, then open up emacs and start working on it
<phunyguy_t430s> gvfs has what I need.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: yes but if there is no known fix, what are you going to do
<phunyguy_t430s> I'm trying to help, I need to get to a point where I can file a bug.
<phunyguy_t430s> It is a bug, I know that.
<phunyguy_t430s> currently gvfsd-fuse is hung, x2 processes.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: then check the gvfs bugs, see if it's been reported already
<phunyguy_t430s> and I can't kill them.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: if you kill the parent, they will die
<phunyguy_t430s> what parent.,
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, then you need to find a minimal set of steps to reproduce it. perhaps strace look at some gvfs logs, maybe run an strace etc
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: the parent process of the hung process
<phunyguy_t430s> ActionParsnip, in previous chats, it was established that the parent isn't able to be killed without restarting
<phunyguy_t430s> cant remember the exact reason.
<phunyguy_t430s> but it was along the lines of the main system process or something
<escott> phunyguy_t430s, its stuck in some syscall
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_t430s: ps -ef | grep process        look at the 2nd value, that is the parent process
<Dr_Willis> killing parents and children.. Linux is so violent.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: only if they deserve it :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: or turn into zombies
<Dr_Willis> but you cant kill zombies.. linux reflects real life...
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: you can kill the zombies parent and it will drop.....BOOM HEADSHOT
<phunyguy_t430s> yeah it is stuck on a system call.
<phunyguy_t430s> Well it only seems to happen in Picard, so I may go that direction.
<Dr_Willis> hmm. odd error...
<phunyguy_t430s> worst-case scenario I can load up picard on the server with x forwarding
<Dr_Willis> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<Dr_Willis> server is havin some issues?
<cfeagans> how difficult is it to install Ubuntu so all the boot stuff is on an SD drive but the home directory is on another drive? Are there some options to choose at the initial install to do this?
<gaby_> Hello - any body knows how to increase the size of the C:/  under WINE ?
<Dr_Willis> cfeagans:  rather trivial really
<phunyguy_t430s> lol C:/
<DrManhattan> cfeagans, you can do that very, very easily during the initial install if you want
<cfeagans> I was hoping so
<Dr_Willis> cfeagans:  just use the custome partioning layout fesature of the installer. put / on the sdd and /home on the hd.
<phunyguy_t430s> gaby_, not sure what you mean, it is just a folder in your linux filesystem.
<Dr_Willis> cfeagans:  but i got a 128gb ssd and all of my linu install fits on it. :) includeing home. I use the other HD as a /media/data partion for extra storeage
<cfeagans> ah... I thought I remembered seeing that once. changing it *after* the install seems a bit complicated though
<Dr_Willis> cfeagans:  not really. mount the hd to /home/ and move the files to it
<gaby_> phunyguy_t430s : when i try to install new application - its telling me that there is not enough memory
<escott> cfeagans, what do you mean boot stuff and SD drive you do mean SSD?
<cfeagans> yes.. ssd
<DrManhattan> cfeagans, only if you're trying to use that uuid in the fstab. I've never been able to make that work, as I'm far too lazy to deal with it, but Im pretty sure you can just mount it the regular old school way
<phunyguy_t430s> gaby_, that's not the same type of memory.
<cfeagans> k... thanks
<gaby_> phunyguy_t430s:  what is the problem and how can i solve it
<escott> cfeagans, you can put /boot on the SSD but that won't do much to make your boot faster. / needs to be on the SSD to have a fast boot. you could have /home on a different disk
<phunyguy_t430s> gaby_, I wish I knew, but you can try searching the wine database (cant remember the site) to see if others had any luck with it.
<ActionParsnip> gaby_: can you give a pastebin of:   df -h; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image       thanks
<crundar> I'm being told to look for /etc/inittab/ . Not found on my system. Is this a part of a common directory structure on another OS, and what's the corresponding location in Ubuntu (12.04)?
<phunyguy_t430s> >< brb gotta restart
<cfeagans> I have everything on the SSD now, and a reboot is very quick... so if I move the home folder that would increase the boot time?
<escott> cfeagans, slightly
<WXZ> can I split a screen into 2, sort of like dual monitors, but on one monitor?
<cfeagans> hmm.. thanks for that. I'll need to rethink the pros & cons now :)
<escott> cfeagans, it would increase login time (because that needs to read your preferences in $HOME)
<gaby_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/FbBcKdLz
<ThinkT510> WXZ: for what?
<crundar> ah, I think its /etc/init. Or, seems to be
<escott> cfeagans, you could put individual folders like ~/Pictures or ~/Music on the slow disks
<WXZ> ThinkT510: lucid lynx
<iheb> join/ #hackerspace.tn
<cfeagans> yeah, I pretty much do that now
<ActionParsnip> gaby_: looks fine, You can run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae            to clean up but you have acres of space
<ThinkT510> WXZ: sorry, i meant why
<gaby_> ActionParsnip: if i will run sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<WXZ> ThinkT510: because I want to view two different workspaces simultaneously
<gaby_> ActionParsnip: what it will clean?
<escott> WXZ, thats a window manager feature called window snapping or tiling. not sure where it would be in lucid
<WXZ> escott: would it tile the panels too?
<janisozaur> how do i prevent a specific program from connecting to internet?
<escott> WXZ, no i've never heard or what you are describing
<escott> janisozaur, not really possible
<escott> janisozaur, you can block outbound ports with iptables
<WXZ> escott: ok, well in a dual monitor setup, can you have 1 workspace on one monitor and another on the other?
<WXZ> or is it like just a really long monitor?
<janisozaur> escott, how about iptables + pid?
<ActionParsnip> gaby_: you have 2 kernels installed, it will remove the one you don't need (assuming the one you have is ok)
<escott> janisozaur, the pid is not fixed
<janisozaur> escott, ppid? that would be enough granularity for me
<janisozaur> escott, i mean ppid for *all* its children, even ppid-another pid-another child
<escott> WXZ, "workspaces" are window manager concept, so sure the "workspaces" could be put on different physical screens but i've never heard of a WM that does that
<escott> janisozaur, and what if the child disowned the parent? what then
<WXZ> well that sucks
<escott> janisozaur, sounds like you want containers or the like
<janisozaur> escott, whoa, how do you do that?
<WXZ> I don't think I'd be comfortable switching from X anyway
<storrgie> I'm having some update issues: https://gist.github.com/295f139da093740f0ddd would anyone mind trying to give me a hand?
<TLoT> !crosspost | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<phunyguy_t430s> hmmm X forwarding of picard from the server isn't much faster, but at least it works.
<escott> WXZ, generally "workspaces" are intended for virtual workspaces only, and you usually have a virtual workspace that mirrors the physical layout
<WXZ> escott: physical layout of what?
<escott> WXZ, of your screens. if you have 4 physical displays and 4 virtual workspaces you would usually see 16 virtual screens on which to put your applications.
<ThinkT510> WXZ: the closest i think you'll get to what you want is the expose-like function in compiz
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up own linode server at terninal in ubuntu?
<WXZ> ThinkT510, escott: I'm reading on different WMs right now. I'll be back, but xnomad seems promising.
<escott> WXZ, monad is a tiling window manager
<escott> janisozaur, you might look at http://wiki.openvz.org/Setting_up_an_iptables_firewall its not ubuntu specific though
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up own linode server at terninal in ubuntu?
<escott> WXZ, you have tiling which is a WM feature to fit multiple windows to a grid pattern inside a single physical display
<TLoT> doesn't linode have to set it up for you...?
<TLoT> oops wrong window
<TLoT> sorry
<crundar> what are the various /etc/rcX.d/ directories?
<ThinkT510> WXZ: even a tiling wm won't let you tile workspaces for a side by side comparison
<WXZ> ThinkT510: well I hope you're wrong
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up own linode server at terninal in ubuntu?
<escott> WXZ, and workspaces which duplicates the physical displays "behind" one another think of it like a big sliding chalkboard
<escott> WXZ, trying to put those two functions into the same feature would probably be considered ridiculously confusing by most people and i've never heard of anyone implementing anything like it
<ThinkT510> WXZ: i honestly think that expose will be the closest you'll get to tiling workspaces
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up own linode server in ubuntu?
<juliohm> Good night, do you know how to solve that problem of mp3 players being mounted as read-only?
<jrib> Justin_jtb7rmv: just buy a linode server and pick ubuntu as the OS. The folks in #linode on the oftc network can help you more
<TLoT> Justin_jtb7rmv, instead of repeating yourself, go to their site and learn about linode.  http://www.linode.com/  (linode isnt a type of server you run on your own, you usually have to pay for Linode to run the VM)
<WXZ> escott: well the way I use workspaces is I use each one for a specific "task", sometimes I reach impasses where I have to wait for a response (like an answer from irc, or an application to load). I want to be able to watch the progress on one workspace but quickly switch my focus to another
<WXZ> escott: that takes a lot of clicks, and it's quite annoying.
<swordsmanz> roughly how much disk space would it take up to install all of ubuntu ?
<escott> WXZ, if you had two displays then i would put one application one each display, if its one display then you have to resize with a tiling feature
<xwalk_> How do you access the grub menu in Ubuntu? I swear it was just tab at boot but for some reason that's not working.
<WXZ> ThinkT510: I'll check out expose after nomad, or during, I don't know
<ThinkT510> WXZ: have you used unity?
<gaby_> ActionParsnip: how to identify the one i dont need ? - it will know by it self - or i should specify it ?
<WXZ> ThinkT510: it's possible
<cris_> ello room
<crundar> I want to run a script at startup. which rcX.d directory does it go to. Is this related to the runlevel?
<ThinkT510> WXZ: when you press the workspaces icon it zooms out to display all workspaces and their content (that is what i'm talking about)
<WXZ> escott: I like having different panels for my workspaces though, the "taskbar" is going to be extremely cluttered
<escott> crundar, /etc/rc.local
<WXZ> escott: but yeah, what you said is kind of like my last resort
<escott> WXZ, how many physical displays do you have. im still confused on that
<WXZ> escott: just one, but I'm getting one really big one on boxing day (maybe).
<WXZ> ThinkT510: I might be using Unity then. Is the default shortcut for that Win + E?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> thanks you
<ThinkT510> WXZ: i don't think so
<schmichael> can i switch from 32bit to 64bit by adding amd64 as a foreign-arch and force installing a 64bit kernel?
<escott> schmichael, no
<WXZ> ThinkT510: Oh yeah, I played around with Unity, I remember I hated it.
<rocio_> dd
<ThinkT510> WXZ: unity uses compiz, so that feature comes from compiz
<brontosaurusrex> WXZ: blasphemy
<schmichael> escott: what's the easiest way to switch? can i just reinstall inplace?
<ThinkT510> WXZ: but you can use compiz with other desktop environments (like xfce or lxde)
<escott> schmichael, yeah, backup home and reisntall
<ThinkT510> WXZ: kde's kwin has a very similar feature too
<WXZ> ThinkT510: ofcourse I use compiz, I've been using compiz before I even knew what Unity was.
<schmichael> escott: is there a way to reinstall w/o using a cd? i haven't had to burn a cd in ages :)
<escott> schmichael, usb
<schmichael> escott: heh, i don't even have a thumbdrive... there's no way to reinstall inplace?
<felipe_Brz> i've disabled compiz by mistake... now all i have on my ubuntu screen is a bar at the top that says file, edit, view, go ,bookmarks.... is there anything I can do to restore it? i have access to nothing, i managed to open firefox by opening a html file
<schmichael> i have a windows partition... isn't there a windows installer? (this is getting silly)
<escott> schmichael, not a supported way
<yeats> !install | schmichael
<ubottu> schmichael: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<felipe_Brz> basically i just have access to folders and links on my desktop
<genii-around> schmichael: Maybe debootstrap
<felipe_Brz> other user accounts still have the default unity UI though
<felipe_Brz> but my main one hasn't anything at all apart form the desktop icons and the bar at the top I mentioned earlier
<felipe_Brz> i don't even know how to access the terminal anymore
<schmichael> yeats: awesome! there's a From Linux Installation guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<yeats> schmichael: happy to help
<schmichael> kind of crazy that it's easier to install ubuntu from windows than from ubuntu
<ThinkT510> felipe_Brz: does ctrl+alt+t get you a terminal?
<felipe_Brz> ThinkT510:  yes it does
<yeats> schmichael: it's a totally different process
<schmichael> yeah, i guess i'm looking to manipulate in place, whereas windows has the luxury of knowing the linux partition isn't being used
<yeats> schmichael: personally I think it would be worth your time/money/effort to go buy a USB
<ThinkT510> felipe_Brz: try: compiz --replace &&
<yeats> s/USB/USB thumb drive/
<oneremainsclear> I'm trying to delete old system files in Windows 7, I switched into Ubuntu to delete the files there but now I can't see the files. They are on my D: drive and I can see all of the files on my C: drive, but not the D.
<felipe_Brz> ThinkT510:  i add a semicolon at the end?
<felipe_Brz> after the && ?
<ThinkT510> sure
<yeats> oneremainsclear: ubuntu doesn't enumerate drives the same way as windows, so no C: or D:, just /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc.
<felipe_Brz> did you mean just compiz --replace with the && at the end? ThinkT510
<suhaib> where is the file that holds the sudo ? i want to add reboot so that i can run without sudo
<ThinkT510> felipe_Brz: yes
<oneremainsclear> I know, the files I am trying to delete are on a partition, I have found the partition in ubuntu but I can't see the files.
<bekks> suhaib: /etc/sudoers
<suhaib> bekks: thanks
<WXZ> ThinkT510: yes, Expo is Win + E. But the workspaces are linearly shown so they're incredibly small, maybe if i tile them correctly and on a large screen it could work though.
<ThinkT510> WXZ: ah yeah, expo, forgot what it was called
<guntbert> suhaib: be very careful when editing that file - best always use visudo
<oneremainsclear> yeats:  I know, the files I am trying to delete are on a partition, I have found the partition in ubuntu but I can't see the files.
<suhaib> guntbewhat about sudo nano ? cuase am not familiar with visudo
<goddard> anyone know an easy way to clean up my boot process
<felipe_Brz> ThinkT510: sorry to keep disturbing you... I did compiz --replace but after a while my computer froze and I have to force turn it off
<yeats> suhaib: the 'visudo' command will use the default editor (which is nano)
<ThinkT510> goddard: a fresh install would do the trick ;)
<goddard> ive upgraded a few times
<suhaib> yeats: aha alright
<guntbert> suhaib: visudo can be told to use nano as editor but the point is that it checks the file for syntax errors before writing it to disk, so you don't lock yourself out accidentially
<goddard> ThinkT510: ya but weeks of reconfiguring
<ThinkT510> goddard: weeks? what did you do?
<felipe_Brz> i'm trying it again...this is what I'm seeing as output http://pastie.org/5433325
<guntbert> !tab | suhaib
<ubottu> suhaib: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<felipe_Brz> it isn't going any further than Setting Update "icon_only" so far....
<suhaib> guntbert: tahnks for telling me about the tab
<guntbert> suhaib: :)
<ThinkT510> felipe_Brz: how about: unity --reset
<theadmin> ThinkT510: That was removed in 12.10
<ThinkT510> theadmin: know whats used instead?
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Well there's some crazy thing to do with dconf and stuff
<theadmin> ThinkT510: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<ThinkT510> theadmin: interesting, cheers
<phunyguy_t430s> UGH, there goes gvfsd again!
<hypercity> how can i restart the sound sistem in 12.04 withbout restarting the pc?
<phunyguy_t430s> this time importing music data to Rhythmbox.
<theadmin> hypercity: sudo restart pulseaudio
<felipe_Brz> ThinkT510:  thank you very much for helping... unity --reset did the trick for me
<felipe_Brz> all back to normal =)
<ThinkT510> !yay | felipe_Brz
<ubottu> felipe_Brz: Glad you made it! :-)
<hypercity> theadmin: restart: Unknown job: pulseaudio
<CoolKid> Is there an app to change the brightness of the monitor like we get on the laptops (in System settings -> brightness and lock)?
<theadmin> hypercity: Eh. Just do a "pulseaudio --kill" then
<ThinkT510> CoolKid: doesn't the fn key combo work?
<alusion_> Hey ubuntu I was working from tty1 and as I was updating I went back to my regular display [12.04 KDE] and my monitor just goes off not registering the display.
<_W2w222> _}
<ThinkT510> CoolKid: ah silly me, you aren't on a laptop
<CoolKid> ThinkT510: yeah :)
<theadmin> CoolKid: Use the buttons on your monitor then?
<theadmin> Oh well I'm off
<alusion_> What are some ways to upload or share a text file from command line?
<CoolKid> theadmin: I don't want to use the buttons on the monitor, that's why lookin for an app.
<jrib> !pastebinit | alusion_
<ubottu> alusion_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<anon_> I connected my Desktop with Kubuntu 12.10 from the DVI graphic port via an analog adapter to the vga port to my TV. When I choose the PC port in the menu of the TV I can see the Kubuntu Desktop but the screen refreshed every 5 seconds. I can not seem to fix it. Can anybody help? It drives me insane.
<hypercity> theadmin: i think i need a more profound restart like alsa or something becouse i cannot start the jack audio server , dbus error, pls help
<CoolKid> anyone?
<ThinkT510> CoolKid: well, brightness controls are monitor specific so i guess you don't really have a choice
<goddard> ThinkT510: how can i clean up the boot process?
<ThinkT510> goddard: good question, what is running that you don't want running?
<goddard> I have "K Display Manager" and several other start up processes that load when my computer starts
<alusion_> Thanks jrib  8)
<CoolKid> ThinkT510: I'm sure there's something we can do, I'll go look it up. Thanks for your response :)
<Rask> Hello, channel.  In Ubuntu, is there anywhere else but /etc/init.d/ where the command line used to invoke a daemon might be stored?  I installed bitlbee a while back and changed the port it listens on, but I can't for the life of me find where I did it...
<ThinkT510> !upstart | Rask
<ubottu> Rask: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<guntbert> Rask: if it is upstart enabled you will find it in /etc/init
<Rask> guntbert: It doesn't seem to be.
<Rask> Just grepped all the files in that directory, no mention of the nonstandard port I used...
<jrib> Rask: what ubuntu version is this?
<Rask> jrib: Oneiric.
<alusion_> jrib: I want to output commands from terminal into pastebin and can echo the link
<oneremainsclear> I'm trying to delete old system files in Windows 7, I switched into Ubuntu to delete the files there but now I can't see the files. They are on my D: drive and I can see all of the files on my C: drive, but not the D.  I know that ubuntu doesn't enumerate the drives but I have located the drives in Ubuntu and am still having trouble accessing the files.
<goddard> is there a start up process manager for ubuntu?
<jrib> Rask: it's /etc/init.d/bitlbee .  There's also /etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf which may be where you made the change but last time I checked that has no effect since the port is explicitly set in the init script
<guntbert> Rask: use dpkg -L bitlbee to find the files it installed
<jrib> alusion_: sure, you can use pastebinit for that
<jrib> !upstart | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> goddard: what do you want to accomplish?
<Rask> jrib: I thought so too, but the port is set to the default of 6667 there, while ps aux | grep "bitlbee" shows it was invoked with port 8833 on the command line.
<jrib> Rask: how did you start bitlbee?
<alusion_> jrib: my display crashed, and I have a lot of important windows open so I'm trying to fix it from tty lol
<jrib> Rask: you may be starting bitlbee as your user or something.  Check crontab for example
<goddard> jrib: i want to evaluate my start processes and remove un needed ones
<jrib> goddard: ok
<damo22> how can i force grub2 to never ask for enter keystroke in ubuntu?
<jrib> !grub2 | damo22
<ubottu> damo22: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jrib> damo22: the various options are detailed in that second link I believe
<damo22> cheers
<Rask> jrib: Nope, it's start/stopped using the service command... I just terminated and restarted it and it came up using port 8833 again.
<Ormus> Hello.
<jrib> Rask: is anything else on 6667?
<gfefg> Hi
<gfefg> Hi
<Ormus> I have an Intel E5700 and it says it supports 64 bits architeture.
<Ormus> What architeture should I downlkoad to run ubuntu on 64 bits?
<mirak> yes
<gfefg> I want to add a polkit rule (polkit.addRule....;) for a specific partition, but I don't know how
<genii-around> Ormus: The amd64 image
<Ormus> hmm
<gfefg>  /etc/polkit-1/rules.d that is suggested in most documentation I could find does not exist (&does not work)
<damo22> is there a meta package to uninstall ubuntu desktop and install ubuntu server?
<Rask> jrib: Just figured it out.  /etc/init.d/bitlbee stealthily includes /etc/default/bitlbee, in which the port is defined...
<jrib> Rask: I see
<damo22> i want a server install but i only have desktop cd
<Rask> thanks, all
<guntbert> damo22: better download at least the !minimal  CD and start with that
<damo22> doh
<Flannel> damo22: Which desktop CD do you have?
<damo22> 12.04.1 LTS
<menvaigadormir> hello
<Flannel> damo22: I suggest the alternate CD instead of the minimal CD, but yeah, it's much easier that route than trying to remove.
<genii-around> damo22: There's no meta-package for that. But you can install the linux-image-server, then do sudo tasksel   and select LAMP ( and maybe some others like SSH ), then remove ubuntu-desktop
<damo22> genii-around: dude thats great, i was thinking that too
<guntbert> Flannel: d/ling alternate will need as much time/bandwidth as server, will it not?
<damo22> you guys dont realise i live on 3GB data per month
<damo22> cant just dl another cd for fun
<guntbert> genii-around: removing ubuntu-desktop will not really remove anything (if i remember correctly)
<genii-around> guntbert: This is tru since it's a meta
<fu6d> any idea why my system would refuse permission to a file while in root?
<Ormus> Well I tried the AMD64 image. It just hangs when I try to run it from USB.
<jrib> damo22: do you really care of ubuntu-desktop gets removed?  Just see what's running and remove the stuff you don't want.  Unless hard drive space is a real concern...
<Ormus> shows me a really messy image and just hangs.
<jrib> s/of/if
<fu6d> any idea why my system would refuse permission to a file while in root?
<jrib> fu6d: pastebin what you are actually doing and the full output
<damo22> jrib: i didnt use the hyphen because i wasnt referring to the package itself, i meant i dont want a desktop environment at all and was wondering if i can install a minimalistic system with server kernel
<genii-around> jrib: Yes, that's why I suggested that route, since most people wouldn't really care if the packages were still actually on there from -desktop unless space was a consideration, etc
<jrib> damo22: sure, but if you don't care about hard drive space, then it shouldn't make much of a difference
<damo22> jrib: i just dont know how to install this using the desktop cd
<jrib> damo22: there's no special server kernel any more by the way
<almoxarife> fu6d: who owns the file?
<jrib> damo22: define "this"
<fu6d> jrib: can't. connecting to you thru windows. but what i'm trying to access is the wpa_supplicant.conf file. i'm doing so in root.
<gfefg> I want to add a polkit rule (polkit.addRule....;) for a specific partition, but I don't know how
<gfefg>  /etc/polkit-1/rules.d that is suggested in most documentation I could find does not exist (&does not work)
<damo22> jrib: a system that allows me not to have to hit enter ever during bootup even when there are errors, and no X
<jrib> fu6d: I don't understand why you can't.  Type it in if you have to.
<gfefg> can anyone give me pointers?
<fu6d> jrib: no internet access on my linux box
<fu6d> jrib: sure
<jrib> damo22: what errors?  If you don't want X, then see ubottu, or just get rid of the lightdm package
<jrib> !text > damo22
<ubottu> damo22, please see my private message
<billbill> hello all you friendly noob here
<fu6d> [root@localhost admin]# /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf || output: bash: /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf: Permission Denied
<billbill> help please i like to set the lamp stack up on ubuntu so i can start to play with apache, my sql and php
<guntbert> !lamp | billbill
<ubottu> billbill: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ormus> genii-around: Well I tried the AMD64 image. It just hangs when I try to run it from USB. Shows me a really messy image and just hangs.
<fu6d> i have no idea why it wont let me access it even in root
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | Ormus
<ubottu> Ormus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bekks> fu6d: You cant execute that file. You have to edit it.
<Ormus> hmm ok I will try that
<fu6d> bekks: you're exactly right. but even when i open it using "nano /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" i still get "Permission Denied"
<bekks> fu6d: sudo nano ....
<MonkeyDust> fu6d  or sudo -e ...
<TLoT> jrib, RE: damo22, he's looking to set grub to not pause for any keystroke (i.e. just instant-boot Ubuntu and not need any interaction)
<fu6d> yes! thank you bekks and moneydust. it worked
<Cordel^> i have a pure netwrk connection question
<Cordel^> if someone can help me
<TLoT> !someone | Cordel^
<ubottu> Cordel^: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Cordel^> i realize this is a ubuntu chat room
<ThinkT510> Cordel^: they'd have to see the question first
<Snane> nuh uh
<Justin_jtb7rmv> thanks you
<Cordel^> is it possible to take 2 netwrok adapters
<LordCrc> hi, on 12.10, i want to try to change xorg options described in http://www.emmolution.org/?p=268 on a livecd (to see if it works)... how to best do this?
<Cordel^> and have them pass through packet information
<Cordel^> like they are a hub
<Cordel^> i dont have a hub but need to capture packets using wireshark
<Cordel^> using 2 network adapters on my laptop
<muelli> Cordel^: why don't you just listen in both interfaces then? With wireshark that is
<Cordel^> well the comouter i need to monitor packets from
<aLusi0n> Hey ubuntu my KDM graphical environment crashed I am working from tty how do I reset it?
<Cordel^> is a seperate machine
<muelli> aLusi0n: hm. sudo server kdm restart  maybe?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i am setting up shall server at terninal in ubuntu now
<TLoT> !enter | Cordel^, FYI
<ubottu> Cordel^, FYI: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<muelli> hm Cordel^. I don't understand your setup, but I think you can do what you want with iptables.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i am setting up shall server in ubuntu now
<Cordel^> basically i just need 1 network adapter to pass all its packets to the other adapter
<TLoT> Cordel^, so what you're looking for is to have a system set up as a gateway (i.e. all data on your network goes through it?)
<TLoT> (sort of like a router?)
<aLusi0n> muelli: didn't work
<Cordel^> i need both network adapters on my computer to literally act as a hub
<Cordel^> (not a switch)
<muelli> aLusi0n: sorry, i meant "service" not "server".
<sambagirl> does anyonne here run openfire server / service?
<muelli> !anyone | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Cordel^> is this the same as network bridging?
<TLoT> Cordel^, so for networking topography, you want this?   otherSystem <-> LAPTOP <-> INTERNET  ?
<billbill> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (.+)
<Cordel^>  yes
<Cordel^> exactly
 * sambagirl yawns 
<Ormus> yohey, thanks
<almoxarife> Cordel^: cut to the chase, you trying to sniff or you trying to manage network adapters?
<Ormus> I'm running it now lol
<tozen> hi all ! does it possible to regulate distance between tray icons #ubi 12.04 unity# http://itmages.ru/image/view/776102/17017ae8
<Cordel^> sniff
<TLoT> almoxarife, he's trying to set up his laptop to act as a gateway server so he can sniff all the packets in-to/out-of the other system and the internet.
<Cordel^> i want to sniff another computers packets but dont have a hub
<Cordel^> i figured i could make 2 adapters on my laptop act as a hub
<muelli> I would have imagined packet forwarding/masquerading to just work nowadays.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> press h
<muelli> anyway Cordel^, these are the keywords to search for. It involves a tiny bit of iptables. Not too hard.
<gordonjcp> muelli: it does "just work"
<Ormus> How do I change the resolution to a widescreen one with nomodeset parameter?
<almoxarife> Cordel^: the other computer attached to yours how?
<Cordel^> crossover cable
<almoxarife> Cordel^: use wireshark, choose the connection(crossover-what ever it is, eth????), tried that?
<ironhalik> Hello. I'm running two displays using nvidia twinview. I'm planning on adding a third display and change the GPU to AMD Radeon. I wonder if AMD drivers support similiar mode to nvidias twinview (single xserver but with no 'void' areas when one display is shorter then the other one)
<aLusi0n> muelli: it worked at first but then it gets stuck now in a load
<usr13> almoxarife: He has to set up his NAT firewall first.
<Cordel^> well ya i can do that
<Cordel^> but i need the computer i am sniffing to have acces to the internet
<billbill> hello i opened my home folder and then  /var  then /www now i want to make a file or directory called test.php
<billbill> how do i do this
<Cordel^> i need to sniff the packets when it is communicating over the internet
<usr13> Cordel^: So share the internet from one NIC to the other, (set up a NAT firewall-router).
<triad> hm
<muelli> billbill: touch /var/www/test.php
<Cordel^> do the IP software stacks communicate internally?
<almoxarife> Cordel^: this is not about ubuntu anymore, you want to be a sniffer do some research
<Cordel^> will the dhcp request get sent to the other adapter?
<billbill> where do itype that muelli in the terminal
<muelli> billbill: yes
<TeraQuibbler> hey i have a major problem all of a sudden i have no sound in gnome3, i go to sound options and in  hardware list there is nothing, empty list. Also my selected output is dummy audio. What can i do?
<billbill> says i can not touch permission denied
<muelli> !sound | TeraQuibbler
<ubottu> TeraQuibbler: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TeraQuibbler> muelli: i tried all that
<TeraQuibbler> sound worked fine up until now
<almoxarife> TeraQuibbler: pastebin the file /var/log/syslog
<almoxarife> !pastebin | TeraQuibbler
<ubottu> TeraQuibbler: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> Cordel^: No, it will be a different network on the other NIC.
<tozen> hi all ! does it possible to regulate distance between tray icons #ubi 12.04 unity# http://itmages.ru/image/view/776102/17017ae8
<yello> i added a screen (dual screens), and now i have no sound, why?
<almoxarife> yello: what does the system log say?
<yello> where is it?
<almoxarife> yello: /var/log/syslog
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up irc server in ubuntu?
<yello> [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" ---------> initialization failed on USB (Midi).. i try remove it?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up irc server in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> Justin_jtb7rmv: depends on the client, but one needs a server address and a port at a minimum
<almoxarife> yello: is 'pulseaudio' running now?
<yello> dont know what pulseaudio is, but i installed pavucontrol and alsa..
<yello> it worked for many logouts.......
<yello> till i attached new screen..........
<billbiil> muelli i  i go5 dc
<almoxarife> yello: see the line you pasted? in brackets, audio server
<yello> ?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up unrealircd server in ubuntu?
<TLoT> Justin_jtb7rmv, you go download unrealircd, and follow the documentatino for setup
<yello> btw, i only have "Dummy output now"
<IdleOne> Justin_jtb7rmv: you look at unrealircd website and read the instructions
<TLoT> Justin_jtb7rmv, http://www.unrealircd.com/  <-- start here, read the instructions.
<brontosaurusrex> Justin_jtb7rmv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<almoxarife> yello: is 'pulseaudio' running now?
<yello> i dont know.
<yello> how to see?
<almoxarife> yello: gui or terminal?
<tozen> hi all ! does it possible to regulate distance between tray icons #ubi 12.04 unity# http://itmages.ru/image/view/776102/17017ae8
<billbiil> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<yello> yes it was running, i checked with killall -9 pulseaudio :D:D
<xangua> tozen: or you could just use indicators...lie the pidgin indicator, the xchat indicator
<billbiil> chrisward that played utopia?
<xangua> too back those two are broken in 12.10 :/
<yello> same error when starting pulseaudio.. something about midi, midi worked fine before:S
<tozen> xangua: i mean smth like a "|" between icons
<almoxarife> yello: was running, so it is not running, reboot, see if you have sound again
<yello> ah thanks, i just switched USB port tho, it worked
<yello> bb
<almoxarife> it worked? :) what worked? 'it' did
<chrisward> billbiil, I don't even know what utopia is
<damo22> okay which cd should i get if i want custom install and possibly a server install?
<damo22> should i go for alternate or server
<almoxarife> damo22: get 'mini.iso'
<bekks> damo22: Depends on what you want.
<almoxarife> damo22: no more 'alternate'
<damo22> LTS
<Flannel> damo22: The mini ISO is the alternate CD without packages.  The alternate CD is a superset of the server CD.
<damo22> Flannel: thanks
<damo22> thats great, i'll go mini and install over the network
<damo22> :)
<damo22> reminds me of debian netinst
<iceroot> damo22: its the debian-installer ubuntu is using there
<LovesLinux> not sure if this is the right place to ask but in a recompling a distro is there any place to look uo docs on how Ubuntu differs to Debian at the building stage (rather than examining source)?
<genio_> guys ..  how use paltok on ubuntu !! :(
<phunyguy_t430s> Is there an easy way to disable the overlay scrollbars for a single app?
<almoxarife> genio_: via the webpage
<drecute> I want to query samba 4 ad domain running on a remote machine from an ubuntu client machine. How do I do this?
<trism> phunyguy_t430s: LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 appname;
<phunyguy_t430s> trism, just add that to the app.desktop file?
<Erin> drecute, smbcient -L username Ip
<LovesLinux> smbclient*
<Erin> yup ;-]
<phunyguy_t430s> trism, I did that, and it won't select the app now in the unity launcher
<trism> phunyguy_t430s: you'd probably have to make a script, my gthumb script has: #!/bin/sh export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0; gthumb "$@";
<phunyguy_t430s> oh.
<trism> phunyguy_t430s: then you can run that script in the .desktop file
<phunyguy_t430s> then point to the script in the .desktop file
<phunyguy_t430s> got it.
<phunyguy_t430s> trism, what is the significance of "$@" ?
<trism> phunyguy_t430s: pass any command line args to gthumb, since I use it from the nautilus context menu
<phunyguy_t430s> yup I will need that as well.  thanks
<LovesLinux> trism so its like a wild card for $1 42 etc?
<trism> LovesLinux: indeed
<LovesLinux> $2*
<LovesLinux> cool
<phunyguy_t430s> trism, what is your exec line in the .desktop file?
<Tisghy> ola
<Erin> Hola.
<Freeder> Hi, can anyone tell me how to reinstall the CommandNotFound module from the ubuntu dist of python? It apparently is something the ubuntu devs added in
<trism> phunyguy_t430s: Exec=/home/jconti/bin/gthumb %U
<Dr_willis_> !find commandnotfound
<ubottu> Package/file commandnotfound does not exist in quantal
<Dr_willis_> hmmm..
<Freeder> !find gdbm
<escott> !find command-not-found
<ubottu> Found: libgdbm-dev, libgdbm3, libruby, libruby1.8, libruby1.9.1, python-dbg, python-gdbm, python-gdbm-dbg, python3-gdbm, python3-gdbm-dbg (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gdbm&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<ubottu> Found: command-not-found, command-not-found-data
<LovesLinux> Freeder if you get a command not found error your syntax is usually incorrect or the binary being called is not instaslled
<Freeder> LovesLinux: this is something a little more advanced than just that, but thank you- its a python module that broke on upgrade, that hooks the command line and suggest 'did you mean this?' type stuff
<phunyguy_t430s> YES!! I got it!  trism, I just made a /usr/share/applications/customscripts folder, put the new script in there, and then changed the exec line to sh that script and all is well.  thanks for the help.
<phunyguy_t430s> now it will be correct for all users.
<LovesLinux> Freeder oh so this is a script that corrects human errors nice
<trism> phunyguy_t430s: excellent
<Freeder> escott: command-not-found is already the newest version. (according to apt)
<Freeder> this is on 10.10
<Freeder> so Im' thinking support was dropped for it at python2.6 . When I upgraded to 2.7, it still sees the old stuf as the most current
<LovesLinux> Freeder ./configure; make; make test; make install
<Freeder> LovesLinux: this is an ubuntu function added to the binary, doesn't exist in source
<Freeder> .. the apt repo binary
<ikonia> what ?
<Erin> uhhh
<Erin> anything an app can do must be in the source...
<LovesLinux> Freeder do they have a website?
<Freeder> Distro dev's commonly add in 'features' to the official repos offered
<Erin> Freeder, yes, but how do they dd them? through the source code.....
<Erin> add*
<LovesLinux> Freeder I see I dont use Ubuntu much, is this closed source then?
<Freeder> they don't add it to the official python source
<Tag365> Ubuntu?
<ikonia> LovesLinux: what is your actual question, lets see if we can resolve this
<tuxmatt> hey all
<jrib> Freeder: you know 10.10 is no longer supported?
<Erin> Freeder, im no expert but how can an app do anything if it is not programmed to do so through the blueprints aka source code...
<Erin> It just sounds like you are implying some 'skynet' like activity and it scares me :-(
<Freeder> jrib: yes
<tuxmatt> you cant have software without code in it Erin
<Freeder> Erin: Python devs write their source. Ubuntu devs take that source, add in their own flavor, compile, and offer it on the ubuntu apt repos.
<LovesLinux> ikonia as an experienced Linux user and server admin I asked is CommandNotFound open sourced or closed source. Are you a bot?
<Freeder> the source, afaik, that the ubuntu devs use is not released
<Erin> tuxmatt, yea I am aware of this...
<ikonia> LovesLinux: why would I be bot ?
<ikonia> !info CommandNotFound
<ubottu> Package CommandNotFound does not exist in quantal
<Erin> Freeder, im ure it is released, ubuntu is open source....
<ikonia> ok - so it's not a seperate package.
<Freeder> ikonia, I actually think it is
<Freeder> !find command-not-found
<ubottu> Found: command-not-found, command-not-found-data
<LovesLinux> ikonia I just thought you might have been a bot who parsed my input to ask a question
<ikonia> what is the package name ?
<tuxmatt> what is everyone running right now
<Freeder> but, support for 10.10 stopped at python2.6
<Erin> Freeder, why not update then, 10.10 is ancient ;-p
<WXZ> anyway to window the virtual desktops in gnome?
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommandNotFoundMagic
<Freeder> I upgraded to 2.7, but obviously the commandnotfound didnt tag along with it
<escott> WXZ, you might try something with xnest its all really strange though
<WXZ> but seemlessly, not like expo
<Freeder> I've been manually copying over the modules needed as I can find them, but figured i'd ask to see if anyone knew where a different 2.7 repo may be that I can snag it from
<WXZ> escott: I'm getting closer the more I read, there's other ways of attaining the same effect via different methods
<jrib> Freeder: 10.10 isn't supported, you should just upgrade
<escott> WXZ, http://superuser.com/questions/115076/how-to-vertically-split-widescreen-into-two-virtual-workspaces-on-ubuntu-gnome
<Freeder> jrib, not an option, but thanks
<WXZ> awww yeah, that sounds like the good stuff
<Freeder> ikonia: the two links referenced in that article are dead
<ikonia> Freeder: that seems a pretty clear message
<Dr_willis_> 'its dead jim!'
<Erin> Freeder, so you would rather jerry-rig something to work and spend tons of time doing so and maybe not succeed insted of doing a simple upgrade ?
<ikonia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=command-not-found
<ikonia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/command-not-found
<Freeder> Erin: Im' assuming you're not a real system administrator, are you
<Freeder> there's no such thing as a 'simple upgrade'
<Erin> I never said I was, just a linux user....?
<LovesLinux> Freeder do you have any 2.6 packages stil installed (maybe due to deps) I had a similiar issue with Ruby recently 1.8 v 1.9 and removing packages and doing some symlinkage fixed
<mathnerd314_> my screen (in particular, the upper right corner) is partially corrupted: http://i.imgur.com/3iEhV.png It's sporadic and randomly goes away / comes back when I switch windows. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<jrib> mathnerd314_: that happens to me with nouveau but the nvidia drivers work ok
<zerothis> I need to test a motorcycle design for stability. What's good Linux app that will let me build and test a virtual design?
<LovesLinux> zerothis not something I know about but as a dev think thee will only be M$ apps for that (written by the Manufacturer)
<Catbuntu> Hi
<G4r37h> wow people still write M$?
<LovesLinux> lol
<G4r37h> ;)
<ikonia> it's pretty sad
<zerothis> LovesLinux if microsoft made a physics simulator, i wouldn't use it.
<mathnerd314_> jrib: I have an ATI Radeon HD 6550, so I'm not certain how relevant that is. should I try the proprietary ATI drivers?
<jrib> mathnerd314_: I don't know.  Just relating my own experience
<LovesLinux> mathnerd314 your not going to play games unless steam actually hits the hoped for target, unless your using anything grafic intensive the open source drivers have always worked fine for me on various distros. I dont do anything graphic intensive though
<Chakotay_> I just installed 12.10 64 bit on my PC. I am dual booting with Windows 7. After I installed, I tried to startup, and I keep getting this message... error: no such device: 6500b52d-917b-4ce7-be82-886a0d767705. grub rescue> I thought it may have been a bad install, so I reinstalled from a USB drive this time. I'm getting the same message. Can anyone help with this?
<ikonia> Chakotay_: it's basically looking for a disk device that doesn't exist
<Evil_Eric> mathnerd314_, are you running just amd or do you have one of those hybrid cards thats intel/amd combo
<ikonia> Chakotay_: that is a UUID reference for a disk device/partition
<escott> Chakotay_, how does it appear in "sudo blkid"
<Chakotay_> ikonia: How can I fix it?
<ikonia> Chakotay_: fix your grub configuration to point at the right UUID
<mathnerd314_> Evil_Eric: it's this chip: http://www.amazon.com/AMD-A8-3870K-Graphics-Quad-Core-Processor/dp/B006J420UE
<Chakotay_> ikonia: is there a tutorial on how to do that?
<jesusemelendezm> Hi Guys
<e66> I have three 4 volumes. swp, ext4 and 2 ntfs. In the ntfs volume I have windows. Now In the installer prompt which option should I select, "entire disk" ?
<mathnerd314_> Evil_Eric: with this motherboard: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0058G670I
<LovesLinux> chakotay try changing the grub.conf or the equivelant in grub2 to point to the device rather than uid
<Evil_Eric> ahhh yeah mathnerd314_  you can just run the propritary drivers then
<Chakotay_> escott: No, just the way I wrote it out
<Evil_Eric> i thought you might of had a graphics set up like mine
<escott> Chakotay_, run "sudo blkid" and find that UUID
<ikonia> Chakotay_: do not do what LovesLinux said
<LovesLinux> ikonia why not?
<ikonia> LovesLinux: because it's wrong
<Chakotay_> ikonia: OK
<LovesLinux> ikonia and why?
<ikonia> Chakotay_: you need to first understand which part of grub is failing, then fix that part so that the grub.conf is correctly generated
<ikonia> Chakotay_: you do not edit hte grub config directly as it will be overwritten when updates come in a trigger the dynamic update of the config
<LovesLinux> ikonia /dev/sda makes what diff to a uid
<ikonia> LovesLinux: what ?
<Chakotay_> ikonia: OK, so I should boot into Live CD right?
<ikonia> Chakotay_: first question are you dual booting this with windows ?
<LovesLinux> ikonia rather than using a uuid why not point to the disk by dev ?
<Chakotay_> ikonia: sorry if that is a stupid question. I
<ikonia> LovesLinux: I didn't say you can't use /dev/sda - I said do not edit the grub.conf manually
<Chakotay_> ikonia: yes
<escott> LovesLinux, its not stable across hardware changes and it may not even be stable across boots
<Chakotay_> ikonia: Windows 7
<ikonia> Chakotay_: ok, second question, when you boot, do you get a grub menu offering you windows or ubuntu ?
<ikonia> or is that where you get the error straight away
<ikonia> (no menu, just error)
<Chakotay_> ikonia: No, after I go through my BIOS screen I get the Missing operating system message
<drecute> Erin: Hi
<ikonia> Chakotay_: when do you get the error you stated then ?
<drecute> Erin: I'm not listing really
<drecute> I want to connect to browse the db
<Chakotay_> ikonia: right after the missing operating message appears. About 10  seconds later
<ikonia> Chakotay_: ok, that's interesting, are you using two seperate hard disks ?
<Chakotay_> ikonia: No
<drecute> Erin: I'm constantly getting Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME when trying to correct
<drecute> s/correct/connect
<ikonia> Chakotay_: so one disk, partitioned ?
<Chakotay_> ikonia: Yes
<LovesLinux> ikonia so for legacy always modify menu.lst?
<drecute> Erin: at least I know that that the netbios name is correct
<ikonia> LovesLinux: he's not using legacy
<ikonia> he's using grub2 which has been current with ubuntu for over a year now
<LovesLinux> ikonia and the equivelant for grub2
<ikonia> Chakotay_: ok, that makes it a little more interesting
<ikonia> LovesLinux: there isn't one
<ikonia> LovesLinux: it works differently, which is why I advised him not to do what you said
<LovesLinux> ikonia so there n tmplate?
<ikonia> no, it works differnt
<AndroUser-thanig> which is the best linux distro for home use?
<ikonia> it's generated dynamically
<ikonia> Chakotay_: ok, if we just park the "missing operating system" for a moment, and look at getting the ubuntu boot
<Chakotay_> ikonia: I installed 3 times thinking I did something wrong. I first tried from a DVD, then I used a USB that I made with Unetbootin
<ikonia> Chakotay_: if you boot into a livecd and do a "sudo blkid" and make a note of the block id's and relevant partitions and bring it back here
<jrib> AndroUser-thanig: most here would probably agree that ubuntu is a good distro for home use...  If you're looking for broader answers try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<Chakotay_> ikonia: Ok, I'm booting into live CD now
<jesusemelendezm> hi there, just a quick question. Is there any thing better than VirtualBOX to use on Ubuntu?
<AndroUser-thanig> jrib thank you
<Ben64> jesusemelendezm: what do you mean by "better"
<jesusemelendezm> I wanna run some dedicated servers as VMs such as web server, file server and others. But I don't know how stable is Virtualbox.
<Ben64> virtualbox is very good
<jesusemelendezm> I wonder if It is suitable for the enterprise.
<ikonia> jesusemelendezm: maybe a little research
<ikonia> rather than asking a group of strangers
<ikonia> if you are considering for enterprise use
<LovesLinux> For desktop use any of the "main stream distros" (those In my opinion own windows) are user friendly so Ubuntu, Fedora, Debian, but IMO Slackware is easy but my head of our Linux team disagrees ;)
<ikonia> the fact that oracle offer it as their official x86 virtual platform should offer you insight
<Ben64> something made more for VPSs might be better for enterprise server stuff
<Chakotay_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1386687/
<jesusemelendezm> I am sorry ikonia, I was doing some research. I found many people use it and also do I. But I 'd like to ask you guys opinion.
<ikonia> jesusemelendezm: your research seems poor
<jesusemelendezm> haha OK I will do some research. Thanks a lot any way.
<ikonia> Chakotay_: interesting,
<ikonia> Chakotay_: is b89b0d87-4ac3-447c-93e3-31f461d23ca0 your linux partition ?
<Chakotay_> ikonia: yes
<ccolorado> hi there, i am having problems adding an ext3 usb drive to a machien. Whenever i tried to mount it i get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<ikonia> Chakotay_: so is that the line in the error
<ikonia> Chakotay_: that looks the same device ID to me
<LovesLinux> <jesusemelendezm>  virtualbox is for virtualising at a small scale if you want to hypervise at a sever (industrial level) you need something like esx or (yuk) hyperv
<ccolorado> i created the ext3 fs with "mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hda1" and fdisk -l says "/dev/sda1              63   312581807   156290872+  83  Linu"
<ccolorado> am i missing anything ?
<Chakotay_> ikonia: 6500b52d-917b-4ce7-be82-886a0d767705 is the device in the error
<ikonia> jesusemelendezm: ignore again what LovesLinux has said
<ikonia> Chakotay_: ahh ok, so it's a differnet ID, great, that makes it simple
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, I messed up with the nvidia-settings utility and I only see a blank screen
<LovesLinux> ikonia again why?
<Chakotay_> ikonia: That's a relief
<ikonia> LovesLinux: because it's wrong/nonsense
<ipv6hermit> is there a command line option I can use to reset to hardware default?
<billbiil> i am having issues setting up the lamp stack  and all... i loaded snyaptic manage r to download some stuff i needed but i am sure i messing that up.. if someone has time to baby me and pm it be great
<ikonia> Chakotay_: so you'll have to help me here a bit as I'm not on ubuntu, but go into /etc/default/grub
<LovesLinux> ikomia explain please?
<jesusemelendezm> ikonia, tell me your opinion.
<ikonia> LovesLinux: what do you need to explain "you're wrong"
<Chakotay_> ikonia: Ok
<ikonia> jesusemelendezm: I suggest you research it properly rather than listening to strangers giving you miss information
<LovesLinux> ikomia I work for a hosting provider and have experience at 2nd line lvl with hypervisors
<ikonia> Chakotay_: look for the line that has the "wrong" UUID
<ikonia> LovesLinux: wow - then you should know you're talking nonsense
<LovesLinux> ikomia not really but I only use vbox aat desktop lvl
<jesusemelendezm> Ok ikonia, I will do that. But It seems like you only know when someone is wrong but you are not willing to share your knowledge. That's not Ubuntu people best practices...
<ikonia> LovesLinux: right so "YOU" only use it at desktop level....that means you don't know about it, so stating he needs ESX is nonsense
<ikonia> as you don't know
<ikonia> jesusemelendezm: ubuntu peoples best practice....please
<LovesLinux> ikonia no I see the things at desktop level so do vbox do a clustered version?
<ikonia> jesusemelendezm: think about it, if someone says "it's not enterprise level" - I've just told you it's oracle's recommended X86 vrital platform, and that the person who's said "it's not enterprise is wrong" what do you think my opinion is.... think abou tit
<Chakotay_> ikonia: I am in /etc/default/grub but I don't see the it
<ikonia> LovesLinux: a clustered version ?
<jesusemelendezm> got you.
<LovesLinux> ikonia is vbox able to do clustered vms?
<ikonia> LovesLinux: are you taking about vmotion ?
<ikonia> is that what you are trying to reference ?
<LovesLinux> ikonia no clustering is spreading storage over netwoked volumes
<ikonia> totally
<ikonia> clustering != storage
<LovesLinux> as well as resources sometimes
<Cur10u8> I want to kill myself?
#ubuntu 2013-11-18
<K`zan> bekks: Yes
<ademoglu> guys i have weechat 0.3.7 how to update weechat 0.4.2 or more update version ?
<K`zan> Skippped the i386 thing and added the repo, let's see if that works...
<wilee-nilee> K`zan, what does _release -a show
<ademoglu> there is not more sources at repo
<Danato> wilee-nilee: im using my phone, I cant see who is here
<MonkeyDust> ademoglu  if you want something beyond what's in the repos, you'd need a ppa or external .deb, but that'sz not supported here
<wilee-nilee> K`zan, lsb_release -a
<K`zan> wilee-nilee: Linux jean 3.2.0-54-generic #82-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:08:42 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ademoglu> MonkeyDust: hmm ok propaply you are right
<wilee-nilee> K`zan, That is not ubuntu
<K`zan> wilee-nilee: root@jean:~# lsb_release -a
<K`zan> No LSB modules are available.
<K`zan> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<K`zan> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<K`zan> Release:        12.04
<K`zan> Codename:       precise
<FloodBot1> K`zan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K`zan> root@jean:~#
<wafflejock> ademoglu: https://launchpad.net/~nesthib/+archive/weechat-stable
<wilee-nilee> K`zan, Ah that is and your in a root terminal great.
<wafflejock> ademoglu: follow instructions there, add repository, do a sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<wilee-nilee> why do people root there teminal
<K`zan> wilee-nilee: Yes, ssh'd into that box, trying to set it up for a handicapped friend.
<Nas_> hey everyone.. i'm trying to setup a server with deluged,couchpotato and sabnzbd. got most of it working but i'm running all of this form vmware. Because i wanted ot save all downloaded files locally on my windows PC i tried connecting to a share and thought i set all permissions correctly but permission is still denied to deluged saving to it. i am able to save to it manually.
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: for to make everything ?
<Danato> wilee-nilee: can I restore the bash shell by copying it from another computer?
<K`zan> wilee-nilee: been doing this for years, not afraid of root access :-).  Just damned careful...
<MonkeyDust> Danato  you mean .bashrc ?
<minimec> K`zan: ok. edit 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list', remove '#' in front of the partner repository, then <ctrl>x, then sudoa apt-get update, then 'sudo apt-get install skype'.
<paulo> iaiii
<Danato> MonkeyDust I mean /bin/bash
<ademoglu> guys which pc or mac best for ubuntu ?
<wafflejock> ademoglu: best is the most subjective question
<ianorlin> yes best is subjective
<K`zan> minimec: Added it this way:  add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" - looks like it is installing the world now :-).
<ademoglu> wafflejock: ianorlin why ? maybe in here used ubuntu various computers with ubuntu
<Danato> MonkeyDust: would that work or is each one specific to each system?
<ianorlin> even if it was a laptop there could be how much space someone has in a backpack
<wafflejock> ademoglu: not saying it's bad you're just going to elicit a lot of opinion and probably few facts, and the nature of the question begs another question, what are you using it for and what do you want to be best about it?
<ianorlin> and how much budget they have
<K`zan> minimec: wilee-nilee and all, thanks!
<wafflejock> ademoglu: it's like asking who is the best olympian, there are many bests
<MaynardWaters> hi, I have an old R51 thinkpad, which i am trying to boot with the livecd LTS
<MaynardWaters> it keeps telling me that pae needs to be enabled in the kernel
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, I don't understand the question in reference to changing the swap.
<ianorlin> what kind of processor does it have?
<MaynardWaters> centino M
<anonymous_> hi
<MaynardWaters> i am using the 32 bit version
<MaynardWaters> it only had 1G of ram
<ianorlin> which one the pae 32 bit versoin of 12.04?
<MaynardWaters> i go to the download page and it says the 32 is the default
<wilee-nilee> ianorlin, ubuntu
<Danato> Is there any way to restore my /bin/bash file only?
<MaynardWaters> ianorlin: yes
<bekks> Danato: Boot a live cd, chroot into your system, reinstall the bash package.
<JimmyNeutron> Is there a way for me to query all the files in a package that have not been installed?
<minimec> MaynardWaters: You can either use the lubuntu 12.04 install disk, or you follow that article http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<Danato> bekks how do I reinstall it?
<bekks> Danato: apt-get install --reinstall bash
<minimec> MaynardWaters: There is even a video tutorial available http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLAQ2uQgTAY
<Danato> bekks, nice but whats chroot?
<bekks> Danato: A command :)
<Danato> bekks: lol yes but how do I do that?
<MaynardWaters> minimec: thanks for the vid
<wafflejock> !chroot > Danato
<ubottu> Danato, please see my private message
<lolcat_> Can I use apt to install programs without root?
<bunduru> lolcat_ yes use sudo
<lolcat_> bunduru: ....
<lolcat_> I obviously dont have sudo either
<ianorlin> no then you can't
<bunduru> oh i see
<bunduru> man this wireless card... is killing me
<Eliyahu> my driver installation for dell inspiron 1526 for ubuntu 13.10 says for wireless driver , broadcom STA wireless driver , license propretary and i clicke to activate/install and it says "sorry installation of this driverfailed please have a looka t the log file for details /var/log/jockey.log "
<Eliyahu> any ideas why it failed?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | Eliyahu have you looked here.
<ubottu> Eliyahu have you looked here.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SchrodingersScat> There should be a broadcom class action suit, they have countless victims now.
<Danato> bekks do you have a second?
<Danato> bekks: iused this tutorial http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/07/creating-chroot-ubuntu.html?m=1
<Danato> But after the line sudo chroot /mnt/temp I got a Permission Denied error
<Danato> Or is there anybody who knows how to chroot and can help me with this error?
<yeyeman> how do I mount a partition in the terminal?
<sam113101> yeyeman: using mount
<yeyeman> sam113101, yeah
<wafflejock> !mount > yeyeman
<ubottu> yeyeman, please see my private message
<sam113101> it wasn't a question
<yeyeman> sam113101, are you Linus Torwalds?
<Eliyahu> whats the favored user friendly wireless network scanner for ubuntu
<liu> 这是什么东东
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: what do you mean scanner? you can use iwlist/iwconfig to get info from the command line ubuntu also includes a network-manager for basic stuff in your panel next to the clock
<noideas> where would be a good place to go in getting assistance with a specific request possibly using 'sort' or 'diff'?
<reisio> noideas: which specific request?
<noideas> well I want to be able to export a specific file, but im not sure if i can do it with sort or diff
<reisio> noideas: neither is anyone else going to be, till you're more specific
<wafflejock> !china | liu
<ubottu> liu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Gnewt> I had two 2TB disks in software RAID using LVM, set up via the server (textual) install wizard. One of them failed and I'm getting it RMA'd. What's the right way to recover the volume once I get a fresh HDD?
<Gnewt> It was mirroring so nothing fancy
<noideas> reisio: I have two files, I want to be able to line up the context of the files that is the same to matching lines, and thoes lines that do not match left blank on either file.
<loa> strange, there so little quantity of people on #ubuntu-cn
<loa> ubuntu not popular in china?
<Danato> How do I chroot a system with a broken /bin/bash using a live cd?
<jaydubzy> sam113101: see "man mount" in terminal
<jaydubzy> sam113101: eg: "mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mount/me/here"
<wilee-nilee> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<wafflejock> loa: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin < think it's popular dunno though
<amanda_> how do i remote desktop using ubuntu 12.10 can't seem to find the option
<Jordan_U> noideas: How is "context of the files that is the same" defined? Please pastebin both files and explain your end goal?
<amanda_> hello
<wafflejock> amanda_: not sure there is anything built in so to speak.. believe you need to get vnc
<amanda_> thought so cheers
<Eliyahu> wafflejock i got the network manager to recognize the local wifi connection thats broadcasting but where does it say to enter into the wep key for the connection i just see the connection name
<Shinobi> I can't find my vncviewer. I used to type this command, but it's no longer there
<Eliyahu> wafflejock nvm spoke to soon found it :)
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: usually after selecting connect it will usually prompt you otherwise you can generally go to edit connections
<wafflejock> kk
<reisio> Shinobi: ask apt-file
<Shinobi> reisio: nice. I'll install that
<MaynardWaters> minimec: lubuntu 12.04 returned the same error when trying to boot live
<ianorlin> is this about pae?
<MaynardWaters> the youtube worked beyond the point I can get to
<Danato> wilee-nilee: I followed these instructions and got an error on the last step sudo chroot /mnt/tmp http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/07/creating-chroot-ubuntu.html?m=1
<Danato> wilee-nilee: failed to run command 'bin/bash' Permission denied
<noideas> Jordan_U this in an example of what i am looking for as an end result http://pastebin.com/7TPrqfj8
<minimec> MaynardWaters: welcome back. Very strange... --> see first answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<noideas> Jordan_U: each side is one file
<we6jbo> Is there a good linux multi-user guide out there for someone that wants to have three monitors+keyboards in different rooms share one computer system?
<Jordan_U> noideas: So matching lines in your case means lines whose contents are identical outside of the "\\DHCP02" portion?
<noideas> yes
<FuuqUmist> we6jbo all on the same OS? or 3 different OSes or something
<Jordan_U> noideas: And what is your end goal? Why do you want such a file?
<Kality> Is there a way to play a .MOV on an Ubuntu application ? It's a QuickTime File Format and VLC says No . Any ideas ? File = 2.2 GB
<we6jbo> FuuqUmist: It would be Ubuntu 13 on a Dell OptiPlex 320 and then I'd want to share that one system with three different users
<noideas> Jordan_U: to make sure The scopes on both DHCP servers have the same information
<we6jbo> FuuqUmist: So I'd have a monitor and a keyboard in three rooms and then they'd all login to the Ubuntu 13 system
<Jordan_U> Kality: What error message does VLC give? Please pastebin the output of "file /path/to/video.mov"?
<FuuqUmist> we6jbo i think just hook up the monitors and keyboards
<prodigy> hi there
<we6jbo> I'm googling and I see people have done it but I'm not sure exactly how
<Kality> Jordan_U, I don't know how to-do that ? Pls  explain the file path thingy , to mees .
<Jordan_U> noideas: To get such an output I expect that you will need to make a full script, bash, python, or otherwise, rather than just use options to standard commands.
<FuuqUmist> we6jbo do you want everyone to control the same document or something at the same time? or for each person to have their own personal session or something?
<rtsdadp> hey all
<FuuqUmist> because i'm sure if you connect 10 keyboards are the same thing they will all work at the same thing automatically, same with monitors showing the exact same display image
<we6jbo> FuuqUmist: It would be different tasks. One user might be playing a video game, another might be checking email and a 3rd might be printing a writer document
<FuuqUmist> oh
<Kality> Jordan_U, way over my head ... I just get 'sound' without picture .. it plays but - there be no picture .
<noideas> Jordan_U: I though i might have to go that route. Would you be able to point me in a direction in attempts to accomplish my request?
<Kality> #mox
<Kality> !mox
<noideas> Jordan_U: or something perfered maybe
<Kality> !mov
<Kality> !.mov
<Kality> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SchrodingersScat> we6jbo: you mean like a thin client? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thin_client
<loa> what can i check if mplayer and smplayer have no sound? looks like i use mplayer in console and hit something on keyboard. and aftert that i haven't not got sound.
<FuuqUmist> we6jbo if you  fine out let me know, that sounds cool being able to do that with just one computer
<Shinobi> my vncviewer is gone. Can anyone help me?
<FuuqUmist> find*
<loa> sound in my system 100% working)
<we6jbo> SchrodingersScat: That looks similar to what I'm looking for. Let me read a little more
<SchrodingersScat> we6jbo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClients in case that really is what you are looking for.
<wilee-nilee> Danato, I'm not sure where is the bin/bash and how are you trying to use it, I ran that chroot and had another OS on the hd set its grub to the mbr and updated it.
<we6jbo> SchrodingersScat: Ok I read through the webpage. It's close to what I'm looking for. I do want the power of a desktop tower on each of the systems. I'm using a chromebook so I know that's not something I want
<Jordan_U> Kality: Does VLC give you any error message?
<Kality> no
<FuuqUmist> SchrodingersScat can you game or do intensive things with a thin client setup?
<SchrodingersScat> FuuqUmist: never had one of my own, can't say.
<Jordan_U> Kality: If you select Tools> Codec Information, what codec does VLC is used for the video in the file?
<Danato> wilee-nilee: sorry I meant '/bin/bash'. I want to reinstall bash because it doea work, so they told me to chmod into the system and reinstal it. I followed the steps given in the tutorial I gave you and found that error
<VlanX> sorry guys, how comes i cant see previous a freeze with /var/log/syslog ?
<we6jbo> SchrodingersScat: This is what I'm imaginging though I don't know if this would work. The Dell OptiPlex 320 system that I currently have would have three video cards for each user. The video signal would then be converted wirelessly to monitors in different parts of a building. The keyboard/mouse could run on it's own wireless signal somehow. Then each keyboard/mouse and monitor would have it's own desktop and home folder in addition to bei
<Jordan_U> Danato: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts.
<VlanX> I can only see stuff from after the reboot
<Eliyahu> wafflejock you think its worth installing the ubuntu 64 bit on the dell inspiron 1526 when its only got 2GB of ram but can go up to 4GB?
<Eliyahu> wafflejock or should i stay on the 32 bit
<wilee-nilee> Danato, Any command given for reinstalling bash, never had to do it, you are root there no sudo.
<SchrodingersScat> we6jbo: sounds above my pay grade.
<Danato> Jordan_U: I cant, im on my phone
<Eliyahu> is it  worth installing the ubuntu 64 bit on the dell inspiron 1526 when its only got 2GB of ram but can go up to 4GB?
<Kality> My screen just went dim :(
<wilee-nilee> Eliyahu, Should be fine, bump the ram if you can.
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<we6jbo> SchrodingersScat: Well it would be the price of three video cards and whatever drives the wireless signal plus three monitors and keyboards. I don't know if that would work or not
<Danato> wilee-nilee: sorry I ddnt get your point
<Eliyahu> wafflejock its wise to upgrade to the 64 regardless then because it can process more right?
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: agree with wilee-nilee 64-bit should be fine and is recommended on that page I've been using 64-bit builds for a bit and haven't had any problems really getting software or anything
<ianorlin> it uses more ram for base
<SchrodingersScat> we6jbo: how to get the multiple users on there is what I don't understand how you will accomplish.
<jaydubzy> Eliyahu: yeah, 64-bit will be fine. It doesn't use much more ram than 32-bit version, some apps run a little faster and it's well enough supported now that there's really no reason not to.
<Jordan_U> Danato: Check the line in /proc/mounts relating to /mnt/tmp/ and see if it contains the mount option "noexec".
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: it will generally get all the advantages of the architecture changes in 64bit vs 32
<we6jbo> SchrodingersScat: I don't know either. That's what I'm trying to research and find out
<Eliyahu> jaydubzy thanks :D
<Eliyahu> wafflejock thanks :D
<ianorlin> I don't think 64 bit vs 32 bit is that much difference if you have enough ram
<draggehn> Hey there! I have a question: I upgraded to 13.10 today (don't know if it came out today) and when I started up my laptop, I logged in and the little sidebar (with all the apps, etc.) did not show up.
<draggehn> (sorry for the long post :p) Did I do something wrong?
<jaydubzy> draggehn: What video card do you have? It may not be getting along nicely
<wilee-nilee> Danato, Are you reinstalling the bash app or something in bash?
<draggehn> I don't know as it is a laptop (and not mine for that matter; spare from my dad's work) and 13.04 worked nicely.
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: np here's a bit more detail on memory usage http://askubuntu.com/questions/7034/what-is-the-difference-between-32-bit-and-64-bit-and-which-should-i-choose
<jaydubzy> draggehn: if you log out, at the log-in screen there should be a little circle near where you type your password. If you click this it will give you a list of alternate DE's, see if one of these works properly
<Tangy81> Hi everyone. I'm an APCS teacher, I'm installing ubuntu on all our current machines. I'm looking for a Deep Freeze alternative for Linux. I have used ofris, but it doesn't reset system files, only home files. For example if someone uses chrome to login to their google account, their bookmarks, etc are saved on the computer ever after a restart. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Eliyahu> wafflejock you think the ubuntu 14.10 trust tarh isnt as good as 13.10 right now is it?
<ianorlin> it is not stable yet
<Kality> Jordan_U, It won't even play on latest software !! i.e. Lightworks . http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/lightworks-enter-public-beta
<Danato> Jordan_U: I dont have a mounts dir in /proc
<draggehn> jaydubzy: the problem is whenever I press Ctrl+Alt+Del or try to log off (Ctrl+Alt+L doesn't work either) nothing happens.
<jaydubzy> Tangy81: I don't know what Deep Freeze does, but I usually just make images of my hard drives using dd. This way I can restore everything to the state it was when I took the image easily
<Danato> wilee-nilee: the idea is to restore bash
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: they go year.month so 2014 October it should be released for now you'll likely encounter bugs with anything beyond 13.04, 12.04 has long term support for 5 years then will have to switch over in 2017 at latest
<jaydubzy> draggehn: don't know if those shortcuts are in place anymore. Press ctrl+T to open a terminal and type "gnome-session-quit" to log out
<Tangy81> jaydubzy: For a school enviroment with 36+ computers, that's inefficient. Deep Freeze basically "freezes" the computer state, so files created would be erased after a restart.
<wilee-nilee> Danato, you've been getting better help than I can give, hehe carry on.
<jaydubzy> Tangy81: ah yes, I see. Not sure what you might want to use then
<draggehn> jaydubzy: I do not see this circle you are talking about and now that I logged out, I see a user named "Light Display Manager" with a password.
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: currently I'm running 12.04 on my development and deployment machines but was using 13.04 with no real problems... had some actual hardware failure I mistook for a software failure so I down-graded after lots of debugging
<SchrodingersScat> we6jbo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcq5rWEeDko
<jaydubzy> draggehn: That's interesting, sounds like something's pretty broken :/
<jaydubzy> the circle (might be the ubuntu logo) should be directly to the right of the user's name
<jaydubzy> draggehn: see above
<we6jbo> SchrodingersScat: I'll check it out. Thanks
<ianorlin> have you logged in draggehn?
<draggehn> jaydubzy: I don't see this. Hm. I think I'll do a(nother) fresh install.
<Danato> wilee-nilee: lol actually any help would very appreciated, ive been here for some hours already without any
<jaydubzy> draggehn: verify the disc contents before you do
<draggehn> ianorlin: Yes I have. I also logged out with "gnome-session-quit"
<ianorlin> ah
<jaydubzy> draggehn: I've had a lot of installs go bad because of corrupt DVDs
<ianorlin> burn them slower
<draggehn> jaydubzy: freshly burned 13.10 from  the site, I think it's fine
<ianorlin> and check md5sum
<jaydubzy> draggehn: can never be sure.
<jaydubzy> draggehn: (without verifying and comparing md5, that is)
<draggehn> jaydubzy: how big should the .iso for ubuntu 13.10 be?
<wafflejock> draggehn: check the md5sum it's your best bet
<wilee-nilee> Danato, In general I have not had to reinstall bash I have not looked at it's dependencies, my simple reaction is in a chroot,  apt-get install bash
<jaydubzy> draggehn: not sure off hand, compare the md5.
<Danato> Jordan_U my mistake, mounts is not a dir, sorry jst a sec
<draggehn> jaydubzy: where will I find the md5 for the ubuntu 13.10 iso to compare to?
<wafflejock> draggehn: if the md5 sum checks out okay then your download at least matches what the website is telling you, you should have, after that just pick a lower burning speed than max and give it another go
<wafflejock> draggehn: are you on linux or windows to burn the iso?
<jaydubzy> draggehn: you can find it on the ubuntu site. you might need to browse to the alternate-downloads page to find the file there
<draggehn> jaydubzy: windows.
<draggehn> wafflejock: windows
<draggehn> jaydubzy: sorry, meant to quote wafflejock :p
<draggehn> *reply
<jaydubzy> draggehn: no worries
<wafflejock> draggehn: if you use img burn to burn the disks I believe it shows the md5 sum for the iso for you in the burning window after you load the ISO
 * Kality switch to Vaper rather than chain-roaching :(
<wafflejock> draggehn: http://www.imgburn.com/
<draggehn> wafflejock: yep, used that.
<wafflejock> k yeah then the other part is to find the MD5 sum on the website where you downloaded from.. can you drop your current link?
<draggehn> wafflejock: I just used http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=64&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<ianorlin> if you have another comp with a burner might try that one
<draggehn> wafflejock: and I'm not seeing the MD5 in imgburn. Do I need to put a disk in first?
<draggehn> ianorlin: I have no other computers in the house (that I can use) other than my desktop and laptop
<ianorlin> ah
<wafflejock> draggehn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jaydubzy> draggehn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/MD5SUMS
<jaydubzy> wafflejock: beat me to it :p
<wafflejock> draggehn: one sec lemme check on img burn actually haven't used it in a minute but recalled it showing the md5 somewhere, thought it was just after an ISO was loaded
<draggehn> jaydubzy: Now how do I check the md5 of the .iso? via command prompt?
<Danato> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Z6WR7ggA I had to copy it manually, I hope I ddnt make a typo
<wafflejock> draggehn: winmd5
<draggehn> wafflejock, jaydubzy: weird, I logged onto the guest account and the apps sidebar thing is working fine.
<Danato> wilee-nilee: the problem is that im not getting in a chroot yet
<travis_> draggehn, Hello
<draggehn> Duel, hey.
<wafflejock> draggehn: ah possibly something botched in your user config then (one of the . files or folders in your /home/user folder) not sure why this would happen with a fresh install though
<Eliyahu> wafflejock how about ubuntu drivers for hp webcams such as the hp hd-2200 ?
<Duel> draggehn, Is there a way to move tha panel on 13.10?
<draggehn> wafflejock: it wasn't *REALLY* a fresh install; when updating from 13.04 via updater on ubuntu, something went wrong and wouldn't boot up (accidentally logged off in the middle of update heh.)
<wilee-nilee> Danato, I see that, so when you ran those commands the first time to get there, what was you command then to fix bash, it was an error, just curious, that chroot worked fine for me.
<draggehn> I just kept data from previous install since I had sensitive data on there.
<draggehn> wafflejock: see above
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: not sure about the webcam drivers really all I can say is my Logitech QuickCam Orbit has worked in every version, but don't know the details
<Eliyahu> wafflejock ok thanks
<draggehn> wafflejock: where would the config files be? and how would I fix these?
<Eliyahu> wafflejock better work for a 300$ webcamera
<we6jbo> SchrodingersScat: I just found out this is called multiseat
<Eliyahu> wafflejock rediculous that youd spend 300$ on that
<SchrodingersScat> we6jbo: ok, looking into that
<draggehn> wafflejock: I'll do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if that fixes anything.
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: I didn't pay $300 for a webcam http://www.pcplanetsystems.com/abc/product_details.php?category_id=21&item_id=1481 they have deals on em
<Duel> Is there a way to move the Ubuntu Dock? Ive been looking and cant find anything on 13.10
<Eliyahu> wafflejock :P
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: although admittedly I've spent $300 on a speaker system but don't regret that :)
<SchrodingersScat> we6jbo: still takes some kind of minimal workstation though?
<draggehn> Duel: I can't check right now (or I would) because of my botched configs.
<SchrodingersScat> we6jbo: or not, nvm.
<Duel> draggehn, what happened?
<draggehn> Duel, my sidebar isn't showing up :p
<danato_> ok im on a computer now
<draggehn> wafflejock suggested that my configs must be messed up, but I do not know how to fix this without doing a completely fresh install from disc.
<danato_> wilee-nilee, i was doing the first set of commands , those to create a chroot http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/07/creating-chroot-ubuntu.html
<wafflejock> draggehn: think you can just configure a new user account and migrate things over, generally speaking there are two places I've seen things like this go wrong, either the .xsession/ICEAuthority file (don't think it's that here) or something in your /home/username/.something files, making a new user will not have all of your previous configuration files in it, you can potentially migrate them over then and see which one causes the
<wafflejock> problem but you may have many
<dab> can anyone guess why i would have a python script that runs fine if i run it manually, but if i run it with the same command in an upstart its unable to make a network connection?
<xangua> Duel: no way to move the launcher
<dab> i was thinking it was a permissions issue but its running as root when upstart runs it
<wafflejock> draggehn: if you're in ~ at the command line to ls -al to see hidden (dot) files
<draggehn> wafflejock: I don't see any ".anything" files at /home/draggehn
<danato_> wilee-nilee, and i got the error chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Permission denied
<wafflejock> draggehn: in most file explorers it's alt + . to show them
<wafflejock> draggehn: there's definitely a bunch in there or something went really wrong
<Danato> wilee-nilee, oh and the specific command was 'sudo chroot /mnt/temp'
<draggehn> wafflejock: doing "Alt + ." brings up search (in nautilus)
<Duel> Is GTK 2 or 3 on Ubunto 13.10?
<wafflejock> draggehn: ah sorry, using dolphin right now thought it was the same
<Danato> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<wafflejock> might be alt+h can't recall
<wilee-nilee> danato_, I am only slightly familiar with all the paths and dependencies, but unless that third line command, in the group of 5 line to do the chroot has a bash call I am confused where you have run it to get a error.
<wafflejock> draggehn: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t7.htm Ctrl + H it says
<Duel> How do I add another chat? liek CHannel
<wafflejock> Duel: /join #someChannel
<draggehn> wafflejock: got it just before I saw that :p
<wafflejock> heh yeah sometimes you can just smash keys and get lucky :)
<Duel> Ty
<wafflejock> np
<Eliyahu> wafflejock you think the : AMD Turion 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Processor TL- 60 (2.00GHz 1M) with 2 GB of ram is faster with ubuntu 62 than windows vista?
<Danato> wilee-nilee, how did you do it?
<Duel> Eliyahu, Its fast I just got on 13.10
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: my guess is yes but my experience with Vista has never been positive
<draggehn> wafflejock: so, which .files should I investigate?
<wilee-nilee> Danato, I just ran all 5 commands by them selves making sure ths sdXX was actually sda7 on my computer, I just went o another linux install on the hd rather than from a live cd, virtual the same.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<Jordan_U> Kality: Did you see my question earlier?
<wafflejock> draggehn: well that's the problem... not really sure what is causing it to fail but I'm just guessing it's something in there since the other guest user account works fine... you'll have to use check your syslog and maybe dmesg to see if you can track down what's causing it... alternatively make a new user account and one by one move over the . files that you want to try and re-use till you see which one fails
<wilee-nilee> Danato, I know vey little about bash, I have to wonder if you ran the commands wrong or what ever damage got you here may be blocking you.
<Kality> Jordan_U, I'm vaping .. please repeat questuion .. thanx .
<Danato> wilee-nilee, i replaced sdXY to sda4, which is where my ubuntu is installed and im on a live cd
<draggehn> wafflejock: alright; I'll save that for tomorrow. Do you know the name of the process that creates the sidebar thing?
<draggehn> wafflejock: maybe I can start it via terminal
<Eliyahu> wafflejock  hows the security in ubuntu?
<wafflejock> wafflejock: it's called the launcher generally but not sure about the actual proces
<Jordan_U> Kality: If you select Tools> Codec Information, what codec does VLC is used for the video in the file?
<Kality> for audio .. or video .. ,codec. ??
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: you have to harden any system you want to be truly secure, in any linux distro there's quite a bit of software available for firewalls and the like (use iptables to interface with the built in one)
<wafflejock> draggehn: * oops addressed me instead of you up there, but yeah pretty sure it's just the "launcher" though again not sure of the process/package name
<wilee-nilee> Danato, so you had an error "failed to run command 'bin/bash' Permission denied" what exactly caused this, what command?
<Jordan_U> Kality: I specifically asked about video.
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-security.html
<Danato> wilee-nilee, sudo chroot /mnt/temp
<Kality> ok .. so its the vuideo codec .. it uses two with a .mov .. you knowv ?
<Jordan_U> Danato: What is the output of "ls -l /mnt/temp/bin/bash"?
<Kality> **know
<draggehn> wafflejock: Googled "ubuntu 13.10 launcher not working" or something to that effect, gonna try what a youtube video suggested.
<Jordan_U> Kality: There are many possible video codecs that can be contained in a .mov container. Please follow the instructions I gave and tell me the information I asked for.
<Danato> jordan_U: -rw-r--r-- 1 1000 1000 0 Nov 17 22:18 /mnt/temp/bin/bash
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: if extreme security is a major concern a distro like Arch is probably more appropriate since it is completely stripped down and the less software you have the less possible vulnerabilities you have basically, that said you can make a pretty safe system with Ubuntu so long as you set appropriate permissions and use SSH and the like to secure communications
<Jordan_U> Danato: Well, that's clearly wrong as /bin/bash should be executable. Any idea how this happened?
<Eliyahu> wafflejock thanks for letting me pick your brain
<Eliyahu> wafflejock ill try to relent with you tonight :OP
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: np it's pretty fun or I wouldn't come in here to avoid working on bugs of my own :P
<wafflejock> plus learn a lot from chatting in here and saying things and getting corrected or more/better advice
<Kality> Jordan_U,  the container used for the video in a .MOV file is Motion Jpeg Video AKA " mjpa "
 * Kality see's a Rabbit Hole :S         #random
<Jordan_U> Kality: Please stop the offtopic comments.
<Kality> Jordan_U,  the container used for the video in a .MOV file is Motion Jpeg Video AKA " mjpa "
<Kality> satisfied ?
<Danato> jordan_U: actually yeah, I was reading a tutorial and on an exercise they thought it was funny enough to ask ppl "create and delete a file with the name $SHELL". And i ddnt think about it much before i used "sudo cat > $SHELL"
<selocol> Hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu using a Live DVD. I got a blank screen, so I restarted using nomodeset, but I'm still getting a blank screen. I am able to get into the terminal using Ctrl+Alt+1. What should I do now? Thanks for any help.
<Danato> Jordan_U, that should be why my /bin/bash got messed up, and I know, it was stupid. But is it fixable?
<draggehn> wafflejock: fixed it!
<wafflejock> draggehn: awesome what was it?
<draggehn> wafflejock: had to re-enable the Unity plugin in ccsm
<wafflejock> ah nice easy one
<Jordan_U> Danato: Ahh, then "sudo chroot /mnt/temp/bin/sh" will get you a dash shell instead of bash, and you should be able to re-install bash from there (hopefully apt/dpkg don't depend on bash).
<draggehn> wafflejock: http://askubuntu.com/a/76951
<Duel> ,my dogs have no food
<wafflejock> draggehn: wow well that's a bummer but good to know thx
<Danato> jordan_U: chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/temp/bin/sh: Not a directory
<selocol> Hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu using a Live DVD. I got a blank screen, so I restarted using nomodeset, but I'm still getting a blank screen. I am able to get into the terminal using Ctrl+Alt+1. What should I do now? Thanks for any help.
<Jordan_U> Danato: Sorry, "sudo chroot /mnt/temp/ /bin/sh"
<draggehn> Alright, now that my problem's fixed, I'm gonna leave. Thanks wafflejock and jaydubzy!
<draggehn> Good night!
<wafflejock> draggehn: yup have a good one
<Kality> Jordan_U, What are you doing with the .info I gave you , that you *specifically* request from myself ?
<Duel> Why does it give an IP once they leave?
<Duel> wafflejock, hey Does it matter what Theme I install for 13.10 Ubuntu?
<wafflejock> Duel: no it shouldn't as far as I know... haven't played much with third party themes though, I switched to KDE in the last year but have only tweaked the theme to my liking in here
<Duel> wafflejock, I just got on linux in the past 48 Hours. New incoming
<wafflejock> Duel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133835/do-themes-slow-down-ubuntus-performance
<wafflejock> Duel: yeah lots of the stuff you can just google "my question here"+ ubuntu and get a decent answer most of the time, beyond that if you get stuck just come here and explain your situation as detailed as you can
<Duel> wafflejock, I got a error. Said cannot locate package
<wafflejock> Duel: that means that none of your currently setup repositories for getting packages has whatever it is you told it to install
<Duel> wafflejock, So I need to find the repository that has it?
<wafflejock> Duel: if you give details on what you're trying to install and where you found the instructions for it I can probably help
<Danato> jordan_U: yeah I got access now :) thats progress, but should "sudo apt-get --reinstall bash" be working?
<wafflejock> Duel: generally speaking yeah
<naz> ok last time ima ask hopefully someone can help, how do you set a primary monitor while using nvidsuckia?
<Duel> wafflejock, Well I was just trying to install " MyUnity " and " Ubuntu-Tweak" because they are required.
<Jordan_U> Kality: Looking up information on vlc's support for Motion JPEG. Did you get this file from a video camera? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<naz> wait a sec lemme rephrase the question, how do you get a primary monitor "working" while on linux and using nvidia?
<bakemono> hey guys i'm asked to fix an old server at work running zfsonlinux which has a degraded disk, problem is the zpool status only tells me the list of disks in disk0, disk1 etc. not /dev/sda and so I can't find out which device disk16 which is the faulty disks corresponds to, anyone know how to find this out please? Thanks
<Danato> jordan_U:  *"sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash" got it now :) thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> !server|bakemono,
<ubottu> bakemono,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Kality> Jordan_U, Qu.1 yes .. a 16GB SDCard 14MP Camera (GE 2011 camera) with .MOV output (.mov) quicktime file extension output . Qu.2 I am running an updated 13.10 'daily-builds' standard Ubuntu with Unity DE .    .... OK ?
<wafflejock> Duel: you should be able to get myunity with a regular sudo apt-get install since it's in the main repositories
<dgarstang3> Anyone ever seen this? The link /dev/vg01/testvol01 should had been created by udev but it was not found. Falling back to direct link creation.
<wafflejock> Duel: Ubuntu Tweak you would have to downoad the .deb file here http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<wafflejock> Duel: then just click it to launch and it should launch the deb installer (basically like windows installer if you're familiar, just unpackages the .deb file for you and runs configuration from the program)
<Duel> wafflejock, okay I will try
<bakemono> nvm i figured it out
<bakemono>  bye
<Duel> wafflejock, Know why I have to right click open in browser for links to work?
<Jordan_U> Kality: What do you mean by 'daily-builds'? Since 13.10 has been released, I'm assuming that you mean that you initially installed Ubuntu from a daily build beforeit was released, but I'm not sure.
<wafflejock> Duel: just the nature of your IRC client I think
<Kality> Jordan_U, Yes . correct .. but I call                                                                                bearD .
<Duel> wafflejock, it was like that on #!, Mint, and This now
<Kality> i.e. development branch Ubuntu ... that is .
<Duel> wafflejock, Installing it now
<Danato> jordan_U: I got lots of Permission denied errors http://pastebin.com/DmcYxqRs
<Jordan_U> Kality: Please run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal and post the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com (and share the link to said output here).
<Duel> wafflejock, How do I launch Ubuntu Tweak?
<wafflejock> Duel: should show up in your launcher now if you hit Super/WinKey then type ubuntu tweak
<Jordan_U> Danato: Unfortunately installing bash normally requires bash.
<cfhowlett> jordan, Whoa, man!  You just, like, totally blew my mind!
<Danato> jordan_U: is it possible to replace it with a bash from another system?
<Duel> wafflejock,  Got it, Time to get themes now
<pepee> does someone knows how to use pavucontrol in ubuntu?
<pepee> seriously, it's driving me crazy...
<pepee> how do you set the default output device?
<pepee> kmix "just works", pavucontrol still doesn't, wth ubuntu?
<Duel> wafflejock, that link you gave me, the themes link in the bio, Idk what it means
<Duel> wafflejock, do i get to see em? https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/themes/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75 or I just add them and see what they are?
<pepee> it seems to be using the HDMI output as default, which I'm not using right now
<Jordan_U> Danato: Please pastebin the output of "find /-name '*bash*' /mnt/temp/var/cache/apt/archives/".
<SchrodingersScat> Jordan_U: s,/-,/ -, ?
<Jordan_U> Danato: Sorry, that's completely wrong.
<baegle> Just setup a Xerox Phaser 6010N as a network printer. Status seems fine. Test page claims it's making it to the job queue AND succesfully completing but the printer never prints the test page. It's just "ready". Anyone have experience with this?
<Danato> Jordan_U, take your time
<Kality> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/amhcYQ4S
<Kality> ....
<Jordan_U> Danato: Please pastebin the output of "find /mnt/temp/var/cache/apt/archives/ -name '*bash*'  ".
<Danato> jordan_U: find: `/mnt/temp/var/cache/apt/archives/': No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> Kality: Odd, according to https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/999 Motion JPEG should work in the version of VLC you're using. What happens if you try to play the file via Totem?
<Jordan_U> Danato: Your Ubuntu installation is mounted at /mnt/temp/, correct? Do you have a separate /var/ partition?
<Duel> wafflejock, when I try and add sudo apt-get install attack-of-the-clones-gtk-theme It says package cannot be found
<wafflejock> Duel: if you open MyUnity it has some built in packages
<Duel> wafflejock, so ubuntu tweak wont work?
<wafflejock> Duel: no just saying it's one way you can change your themes
<Jordan_U> Danato: I don't know if just copying bash over will work, but we should be able to use dpkg -x to extract the file from your most recent bash package.
<Danato> jordan_U: yes its mounted on /mnt/temp and i use ubuntu on sda4 if thats what you meant
<wafflejock> Duel: if you find custom themes you need to follow their instructions for install though
<wafflejock> attack-of-the-clones-gtk-them
<TheLordOfTime> python's included with Ubuntu by default, right...?
<Jordan_U> Danato: Did you run the command I gave inside or outside of the chroot?
<reisio> TheLordOfTime: hard to imagine otherwise
<reisio> I think ccsm is python
<Danato> jordan_U: I'm guessing inside, because im using the same dash terminal, and i ddnt quit anything
<niftylettuce> I can't get HDMI detected on my Raring installation.  I have Intel stuff.  Any advice/drivers/installs I could do?  It's not detected in lspci or xrandr w/e.
<Duel> wafflejock, https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/themes/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&memo=75 how do I find intructions for any of the themes?
<Jordan_U> Danato: From inside the chroot you'll need to remove the /mnt/temp from the path in that find command.
<wafflejock> Duel: to add this repository to the stuff apt searches (your /etc/apt/source.list) use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/themes
<wafflejock> Duel: then do: sudo apt-get update
<wafflejock> that will get the new list of packages from current repositories
<Danato> jordan_U,  /var/cache/apt/archives/bash_4.2-5ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<wafflejock> then you should be able to just: sudo apt-get install packagehere
<wafflejock> Duel: if you find themes on sites like DeviantArt or elsewhere though they may be accompanied with instructions to install the theme manually
<Duel> I cant scroll up on this IRC Chat
<Duel> Okay
<Duel> WIll do
<Duel> wafflejock, Is ALT+F2+r and Enter still reload graphics?
<wafflejock> Duel: not sure about that one
<wafflejock> Duel: generally speaking in Ubuntu upstart scripts and upstart are used to start and stop the main processes/services/daemons
<wafflejock> Duel: so usually something like, sudo service lightdm restart, will do the trick
<Kality> Jordan_U,  just installing totem this second !
<baegle> I cannot wait to migrate from this distro
<Duel> wafflejock, Im getting http://www.deviantart.com/art/elementary-Dark-GTK3-Theme-244257862 atm.
<wafflejock> Duel: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a TTY if your graphics get too messed up, Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back
<Duel> wafflejock, Hold on check this out.
<Duel> wafflejock, Check this out http://pastebin.com/y6yXtuGg ?
<Jordan_U> Danato: mkdir /tmp/bash_extract/ && dpkg-deb -x /var/cache/apt/archives/bash_4.2-5ubuntu3_amd64.deb /tmp/bash_extract
<Kality> Jordan_U, totem already installed on 13.10
<Danato> jordan_U: done
<xangua> Duel: so you are trying to install a gtk 3.4 theme in latest ubuntu...not gonna work
<Kality> Jordan_U, Do you know how to Proceed if totem does not render the .mov File ?
<wafflejock> Duel: not sure that this theme has a package for your system then
<Duel> wafflejock,  Okay, Well what themes do? lol
<Kality> Jordan_U, i.e. what to do next ?
<wafflejock> Duel: basically this means the developer didn't make a .deb file compiled for your architecture you just have to see what it says in the comments basically, this guy says he ditched maintaining this
<Jordan_U> Danato: That should give you (among other files) a /tmp/bash_extract/bin/bash. If so, try "cp /tmp/bash_extract/bin/bash /bin/bash", then run "bash" to test it, and re-install bash anyway for good measure.
<Kality> Jordan_U, totem just gives an error message .. Saying " Cannot play this type of File ."
<Jordan_U> Kality: It didn't offer to install additional codecs?
<Kality> Jordan_U, No.
<Kality> it didn't at all .
<Jordan_U> Kality: Try joining #videolan and asking there.
<Duel> wafflejock,  trying another theme
<Duel> eyy I think it worked
<Danato> jordan_U: since its taking a while, I'm guessing it is copying
<Kality> Jordan_U, I know this is a 'friendly chit-chat' between ubuntu-omg users .. but  I CALL BEARD ON YOU .
<Kality>  QnA session .. /join ubuntuQnAns. they said , it'll be Productive for AlmoST 2 hours !! they said !
 * Kality grumbles :P
<Kality> I weouldn't mind .. but it's 3 a.m. Here !!
<Jordan_U> Danato: The extraction shouldn't take too long, if it's not done by now then it's likely something went wrong.
<Kality> **wouldn't ..
<Duel> wafflejock, Know of anything else cool I can do?
<Kality> Jordan_U, Don't ignore me .. !!   ,  https://www.dropbox.com/s/666k2ylo8cp0wz3/2012-12-04b.jpg
<Danato> jordan_U: was I supposed to use sudo on that?
<wafflejock> Duel: depends on what you're into... I really enjoy playing with Blender (3D editing) but there is a learning curve to it, Hydrogen drum machine is fun if you're into making music, Audacity is also good for mixing tracks together and doing some basic editing... GIMP and/or Inkscape if you like drawing stuff... Pithos is good if you use Pandora, lots of good stuff out there just depends on what you like
<cfhowlett> Duel, if you're a creative type, ubuntustudio has all KINDS of cool toys.
<wafflejock> Duel: I personally mostly abandoned Unity at this point and went with a fresh Kubuntu install after having KDE side by side with Unity and deciding I liked it better... still have Unity in a virtual machine and XFCE in another just to play with everything
<Duel> wafflejock, what about for customizing my desktop? this is mine currently http://imgur.com/5iAU48W
<Guest6938> Hi, How can I install ubuntu/ubuntu touch on an MID A13 generic tablet????
<cfhowlett> !touch|Guest6938,
<ubottu> Guest6938,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wafflejock> Duel: I'm a web developer by trade so a lot of the stuff I put on here outside of enterataining myself is development... like I said in KDE land now... will post a shot of what I've got
<icesvencn> hello
<Guest6938> cfhowlett , no one answers there
<Kality> Guest6938, Can you ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<icesvencn> Is anyone here?
<cfhowlett> Guest69055, then you'll just have to check back.  but if your device is NOT on the touch list ---
<Guest6938> Thanks Kality!!
 * Kality received 1st thought of thanks in weeks .
 * Kality shrugs .
<Duel> Okay this XChat isnt working well
<Duel> I cant scroll up
<icesvencn> hello,everyone,I'm from China,I need helps!Who can help me?
<Duel> and Dont have settings or anything
<wafflejock> Duel: http://i.imgur.com/Ci2Oc09.jpg
<cfhowlett> icesvencn, ask you question
<Duel> wafflejock,  :)
<Kality> Guest6938: Da nada \o/
<wafflejock> !cn | icesvencn
<ubottu> icesvencn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Jordan_U> Kality: Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your offtopic comments here.
<Duel> Ubuntu is wierd, how if I open the internet there isnt the option in the internet box its like on the top
<Kality> jordan_U, Are you part of the Ubuntu IRC team , or something ?
<Jordan_U> Kality: Yes.
<Danato> jordan_U,  it jst finished copying
<Kality> Well then ...
<wafflejock> Duel: yeah i wasn't a huge fan of the whole integrated top bar thing, also not a huge fan of the scope found it too distracting and unnecessary, in KDE can customize your panels more easily and has some cool "plasmoids" or widgets
<icesvencn> I am a new user for ubuntu,even linux,I want to known how about the safety of this system?(My English is not very well,sorry)
<wafflejock> Duel: Ctrl+L is helpful though for getting to that bar
<cfhowlett> icesvencn, it's safe.
<Danato> jordan_U: how do i test bash from here? I tried reinstalling and i got the same errors
<cfhowlett> icesvencn, I can help on PM
<Kality> Jordan_U, You *should* be well aware that Mr shuttleworth called for IRC operatives to be 'gracious' and not "&quote mean" about being on this channel .. Are you listening ?
<icesvencn> I hate the windows sysytem
<Duel> wafflejock, Not to sure if I like this integrated bar thing..
<Kality> Jordan_U, He did this 3 weeks ago .
<reisio> icesvencn: compared to Windows, Ubuntu will be incredibly more secure by default
<wafflejock> Duel: yeah once i installed kubuntu and played with it for like an hour I decided to wipe my system and reinstall (SSD so strapped a bit for space and didn't want Unity anyhow)
<Duel> wafflejock, Kubuntu you say
<Duel> :)
<icesvencn> <cfhowlett> Thank you ! So I do not need to install any firewall or safety soft?
<cfhowlett> icesvencn, there ARE users in #ubuntu-cn if you'd like to discuss in Chinese
<wafflejock> Duel: yeah I suggest you install VirtualBox so you can install some other distros or desktop environments without messing up your main system
<Kality> Jordan_U, Where are you on *this* List ? :: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-members/+members ::
<Duel> wafflejock, I think i might have it already,
<cfhowlett> icesvencn, ubuntu has a firewall built in, but it's not turned on unless you want it.  malware and viruses are extremely rare.
<wafflejock> Duel: then once you settle on what you like just install that and if need be remove Unity or do a fresh install
<wafflejock> Duel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<Jordan_U> Kality: I have asked you nicely to stop the offtopic comments multiple times, I have then asked you nicely to join #ubuntu-ops. Please do so.
<cfhowlett> icesvencn, where in China?  There's a Beijing Linux User Group ...
<icesvencn> <cfhowlett> My English is not very well ,but I can read ,I can improve my English here. How to turned on the firewall?
<cfhowlett> !firewall|icesvencn,
<ubottu> icesvencn,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<linuxuz3r> !tunnel
<Duel> wafflejock,  SO if I install one of these will it remove that like auto or integrated bar
<Kality> Jordan_U, Please refrain from giving serious instructions about #ubuntu-ops .. And Answer My Previous Qustion.. Immediately and Forthwith .. ' where are you on list ' ??
 * cfhowlett realizes he can NEVER be a mod because he doesn't have the patience for jackholes.
<wafflejock> Duel: yeah none of the others have that, that I'm aware of... I've used KDE and XFCE recently, XFCE is very minimalistic (good for a GUI on a server if you want it), KDE is heavier and more feature rich.. MATE and cinammon were both okay but nothing that wowed me
<Duel> wafflejock,  What about Gnome?
<Jordan_U> cfhowlett: Calling people names doesn't help anything. Please don't.
<ImTheDude> hello do they have other topics channels?
<pogiako> does 12.04 have bluetooth?
<pogiako> i think i may have to install bluetooth drivers
<wafflejock> Duel: haven't used it in years, like since Ubuntu 6 or something, but think MATE is meant to the be basically retaining old Gnome
<SchrodingersScat> ImTheDude: who is 'they'?
<cfhowlett> jordan, noted
<ImTheDude> IRC
<Duel> wafflejock, Okay so Im either thinking Gnome, or the other 2 you said
<SchrodingersScat> ImTheDude: you can find plenty on freenode, can search the channel lists or blindly try to /join #room and see if it exists.
<Jordan_U> pogiako: Ubuntu 12.04 does have bluetooth support, but your specific bluetooth controller/device may not be supported. What type of bluetooth device are you trying to use, and how have you tried pairing it so far?
<Duel> wafflejock, I also kind of like the dock tho.
<pogiako> i havent paired it with anything yet
<pogiako> maybe i do have to get drivers for it
<wafflejock> Duel: yeah really it's worth it to do an install in virtual box (you just install virtual box with sudo apt-get install virtual-box) then you just hit new and walk through the wizard and hit start then it'll ask for an ISO, you give it the install ISO and go through the setup
<wafflejock> Duel: it's worth it to have vbox installed to just test stuff and not botch your main system
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ agree
<pogiako> i cant pair with other devices even when other devices' bluetooth are on
<Duel> wafflejock,  Ima try GNOME First where do I start?
<Danato> jordan_U: i dont think it worked because I still cant reinstall batch, is there any other way to test?
<Jordan_U> Danato: Did you run the cp command I gave, or just the dpkg -x one?
<Danato> jordan_U i ran the cp command already
<wafflejock> Duel: I have a guide I'm working on that walks through all the steps for setting up virtual box, would start there if you don't want to risk your system: https://docs.google.com/document/d/13qRYXSYyAunclSOr-iLhpHa7A88MQXrO04B0n8pQPmA/edit?usp=sharing
<Jordan_U> Danato: What is the output of "ls -l /bin/bash" now?
<Danato> jordan_U: -rw-r--r-- 1 danato danato 959168 Nov 18 10:55 /bin/bash
<Duel> wafflejock, I have to restart for this to work?
<wafflejock> Duel: if you're not concerned with that follow this http://askubuntu.com/questions/112958/gnome-shell-can-i-install-alongside-unity
<wafflejock> Duel: no virtual box is just a program that contains another OS
<wafflejock> Duel: that's the nice part, no need to reboot... bad part is it is not giving the guest OS (one running inside) complete access to the hardware
<Duel> wafflejock, so what If i do like it?
<Duel> what will i hav to do then
<wafflejock> Duel: nothing necessarily if you want to reclaim the disk space from the other desktop environment you aren't using you can just delete the packages for it using sudo apt-get remove package
<wafflejock> or if you want to get rid of all config too sudo apt-get purge package
<Jordan_U> Danato: chmod 0755 /bin/bash && chown root:root /bin/bash
<wafflejock> Duel: if you aren't concerned with the disk space you can just keep both options and you just pick at login which to run
<Danato> jordan_U: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 959168 Nov 18 10:55 /bin/bash
<Duel> wafflejock, well what If id only want to run Gnome?
<wafflejock> Duel: yeah you'd just remove unity then.... I opted for just clean installing after backing up because I didn't want to deal with manually removing things and wasn't too far into configuring
<Jordan_U> Danato: Looks good. Try running "bash" now.
<wilee-nilee> Duel, There is a gnome only release, unity is a plugin in compiz running on gnome they share about 98%.
<wilee-nilee> of gnome
<Duel> wafflejock,  soo what does that mean
<wafflejock> what I said or what wilee-nilee said?
<wilee-nilee> !nounity | Duel
<ubottu> Duel: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Danato> jordan_U: It Worked!! this feels like walking out of a hospital fully recovered, thanks a lot man :)
<Duel> Im on the lastest ubuntu version
<Jordan_U> Danato: You're welcome :) Still re-install bash for good measure.
<Duel> wafflejock, Do I still need VB?
<wafflejock> Duel: no virtual box is just an option so you can do a full OS install and run it as though it's an application within your OS, was just suggesting it to try things out
<wafflejock> Duel: it's definitely not necessary for changing your actual desktop environment or any other packages
<Duel> wafflejock, Just for testing out stuff kindove? :)
<notsocivilized> hello guys
<reisio> 'lo not
<wafflejock> Duel: yeah just to throw caution to the wind and play with different OS/desktop options
<Danato> going for a reboot, hopefully i wont have any trouble
<Duel> wafflejock,  saying be careful right
<notsocivilized> i'm having trouble with grub... I installed Ubuntu in my macbook air. With Ubuntu comes grub2... Then, Ubuntu works beautifully and all... But when i select Mac OS X in grub, it wont load. It stays in a purple screen forever...
<wafflejock> Duel: eh just saying when you're new and trying a lot of stuff out and learning you might stumble, and easier to recover if it's just a virtual box machine that gets messed up... if you mess up the main OS it's more heartache
<Duel> wafflejock, I can just go slow and copy/paste lines in to terminal tho?
<Duel> well ones that i need to
<wafflejock> Duel: yeah even so you may end up installing something that has a bug here or there... I'm not saying this happens often but you should be wary of which repositories you're adding and how reputable the source is
<Duel> wafflejock, so I should re- look up the repository and then see if it works or?
<wafflejock> Duel: well just good to see what's going on in the comments around a project and how many people are contributing/working on it and how recent work has been done... sometimes projects go stale and then you're more likely to run into problems you can't get help with
<Duel> wafflejock, ooh. I know whatcha mean but now Im kindove sketched out if I mess up/.
<wafflejock> Duel: well yeah that's why I'm saying go with installing Virtual box so anything that feels a bit sketchy you can at least try there first
<wafflejock> Duel: generally if you find a stackoverflow.com or askubuntu.com question with an accepted answer for the same version of Ubuntu you have you're in good shape
<wafflejock> Duel: and anything in the main repos is safe
<wafflejock> Duel: but if you go out and just grab some package from some site you're putting your trust in whoever put out that package, I haven't had or seen any major issues but it's something to think about... same is true on any OS
<Duel> wafflejock, I wanna get this dumb integrated thing outta here hahahaha
<Duel> wafflejock, its not that bad, but its wierd, and gets annoying at times.
<apb1963> I'm trying to update kde-plasma-desktop from 4.11.2 to 4.11.3 ...apt-get install tells me I already have the latest version but clearly I don't.  How can I get the update?
<reisio> why clearly?
<apb1963> because it says so?
<reisio> it?
<apb1963> About Kde
<apb1963> Platform Version 4.11.2
<apb1963> Copy & paste right there
<xangua> !latest | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<apb1963> OK but I would like the update... it proclaims to fix a bug I reported.
<kaksddkf> hi all, i used paragon NTFS instead of native ntfs-3g and it provide me more than twice copying speed as compared to ntfs-3g , but the problem is that i want to mount my NTFS partitions in r/w mode by default without any command everytime, and to copy files in to NTFS partitions, i need to use gksudo command, which is somewhat annoying, anybody please tell me, how to automount partititions with these paragon drivers in R/W mode for me(i am the only user on th
<apb1963> One that crashes the desktop
<andrewpthorp> If I have a script in /etc/init, why doesn't it show up when I run `service --status-all` ?
<andrewpthorp> (I'm not super familiar with upstart...yet )
<apb1963> !ppa
<andrewpthorp> Do I have to register it with upstart via initctl ?
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<boborobot> Hi, I'm stuck needing to record a video that will only play from a windows 8 application. Does anyone know of a decent video/audio screencast program for windows?
<apb1963> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apb1963> !backports
<reisio> kaksddkf: automount on bootup, or?
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<apb1963> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Duel> wafflejock, okay Im going to get VB
<Duel> wafflejock, I have the donwload already
<kaksddkf> reisio: whatever, either at boot or i will like to mount them when i click their name in nautilus without sudo
<Duel> wafflejock,  Go ahead and run it?
<wafflejock> Duel: cool try following the guide I setup for the virtual box part, you can switch out the ISO for whatever you want
<kaksddkf> reisio: problem is that when i click at partitions in nautilus(left pane); they get mounted but in read only mode
<kaksddkf> reisio: also i think the drivers load to mount partitions, are native kernel drivers not paragon drivers, but when i mount some partitions with sudo command, they get mounted in my mentioned path and the speed is just awsome
<kaksddkf> reisio: this would be awesome to mount them in r/w mode without supplying sudo command, like ntfs-3g do by default, but speed is too slow to live with
<reisio> kaksddkf: what does 'mount' say about them when they're mounted the way you like?
<andrewpthorp> What's the difference between `service --status-all` and `initctl list` ?
<kaksddkf> reisio: i umount them first and then mount them with command mentioned in the paragon read me, and it just get mounted , but for normal user it is just a read only,owner ROOT because i mount them as root, using sudo command but without sudo command i am not able to mount them
<kaksddkf> reisio: sudo mount -t ufsd /dev/sda5  /mnt/check/
<kaksddkf> reisio: this command mounts ntfs partition sda5 into /mnt/check and it worked like a charm, but only read only mode, to get write access, i need to use gksudo nautilus and then perform operations
<k`> im trying to add a shared folder
<k`> how do I do it
<k`> help
<kaksddkf> reisio: how to add some line in /etc/fstab , but there is no line for ntfs partitions in /etc/fstab and they get mounted in r-w mode when i click them with ntfs-3g, now i have uninstalled ntfs-3g in a hope that paragon drivers will automatically take over , but this didn't happened
<reisio> kaksddkf: what does 'mount' say about them when they're mounted the way you like?
<kaksddkf> reisio: i didn't understand
<kaksddkf> reisio: what to tell you? i didn't understand
<kaksddkf> reisio: command completes successfully without any error, that's it
<kaksddkf> otherwise, i am not a linux geek
<kaksddkf> reisio: i just want to make my system better that it no way, lags behind windows
<reisio> kaksddkf: paste the line to do with the mount point
<kaksddkf> okay
<reisio> well, it's lagging because you're using an ancient, foreign, poorly designed FS in a way it was never meant to be used :p
<kaksddkf> sudo mount -t ufsd /dev/sda5  /home/kk/Desktop/check
<reisio> kaksddkf: okay, ufsd is something you can use in /etc/fstab
<kaksddkf> reisio: see above^^
<reisio> as for plug-in mounting, you'd probably have to look through gvfs info
<kaksddkf> reisio: hmm, but i never edited /etc/fstab
<reisio> but you could
<kaksddkf> reisio: gvfs info, where to look for
<kaksddkf> reisio: how to mount them in r/w mode, with r/w access to me without sudo
<reisio> dpkg -L gvfs
<wizard_A> when i insert my usb drive i get the following syslog: http://pastebin.com/QAs07rzX
<kaksddkf> reisio: thanks, i will read it, but  whether /etc/fstab  will give me write access like native ntfs-3g were providing
<reisio> kaksddkf: has options for that
<reisio> man fstab
<roosterng> wizard are you trying to boot from it?
<roosterng> nvm that question
<roosterng> there might be something wrong with the usb, try re installing the os on the usb
<thebombzen> Hello, I've got a filesystem problem
<cfhowlett> !details|thebombzen,
<ubottu> thebombzen,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wizard_A> no i'm trying to read from it, it wont mount as well
<thebombzen> I accidentally shrunk a logical LVM partition without shrinking the underlying ext4 filesystem
<thebombzen> sorry was typing
<thebombzen> I only cropped a small part off the filesystem, but I'd rather not lose the rest of the filesystem. How can I recover the filesystem? I tried e2fsck -fy and resize2fs but neither worked
<wizard_A> i already have ubuntu imstalled on my system, but when i insert a usb, led on usb goes up but usb does not show up in /media/
<thebombzen> neither worked meaning they attempted to fix it but ran outside the partition and couldn't read or write outside
<wilee-nilee> wizard_A, Not in the home panel?
<wizard_A> nope
<wilee-nilee> wizard_A,Can you mount it, have you looked at it with gprated to see any errors?
<wizard_A> no
<thebombzen> is there a way I can recover the rest of my filesystem given that I only cropped off a small part?
<wizard_A> also mount -l gives: http://pastebin.com/N9AyU3uJ
<wilee-nilee> wizard_A, what about sudo fdisk -l
<wizard_A> shows nothing
<wilee-nilee> wizard_A, You on a live cd/usb? no partitions at all?
<wizard_A> on i'm on a dual partition
<wizard_A> sorry i did not go sudo
<wilee-nilee> wizard_A, pastebin it.
<kevin> been asking this for awhile but no update, so gonna repeat: hey guys. so i recently upgraded from precise to saucy and now i've lost gcalctool... i have the package installed ("gcalctool is already the newest version.") but when i type gcalctool in my terminal, "The program 'gcalctool' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gcalctool" ... any ideas?
<reisio> kevin: do what it says?
<kevin> reisio: i do what it says and it says its already installed.
<kevin> oh, it was renamed to gnome-calculator.
<shagelito> kevin: reboot the sysem maybe ?
<kevin> just created a symlink for it
<thebombzen> can anyone help me with the filesystem error I mentioned above?
<shagelito> Any one here to provide some help about a grub related problem ?
<liu> can anyone help me with the filesystem error I mentioned above?
<shagelito> looks like everybody is afk :/
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xirre> What would I have to set chmod to make A) A file and B) a folder only writable but not readable? o.O I'm reading up on chmod and I'm confused.
<xirre> 222?
<Ari-Yang> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<superjoe> I just experienced a kernel panic and I don't know why. Is there a log somewhere I can check to learn more?
<xirre> Already read it.
<xirre> Which is why I'm here.
<duoi> How do you guys feel about off-topic questions? :p
<superjoe> pretty sure there's an offtopic channel for that
<Mr_Midnight> #defocus is getting interesting
<mnathani> Do I need to uninstall proprietary AMD Video drivers before installing a custom compiled kernel?
<reisio> nope
<wilee-nilee> Mr_Midnight, Oh yes the pinnacle of erudite discourse.
<reisio> probably need to reinstall them afterwards, though
<mnathani> ok, thanks reisio
<Duel> Hello
<Duel> How do I connect to someone that i was disconnceted from
<deego> Duel: IDk, call them up on the phone?
<wilee-nilee> Duel, Ping their nick
<Duel> whaa
<lee__> guys .My terminal  PS1 is    lee@lee-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$         How to change it ?
<YUKEY> 聊天
<wilee-nilee> !cn | YUKEY
<ubottu> YUKEY: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<clipper> What's the best way to recover data from an external hard drive? I've messed up completely
<wilee-nilee> clipper, In what way?
<loonytree> So my ubuntu install is running really slowly. I recall someone telling me to reset something and it had fixed a previous install when it had this major lag issue.
<loonytree> Anyone know what would fix this?
<wheatthin> clipper, I'd start (without furthering destroying your disk) to make a clone image of the drive
<wheatthin> then try a rescue on the img
<clipper> <wilee-nilee> I somehow didn't back up my Documents folder, reinstalled (x)ubuntu and then realized I don't have the files, they used to be on the external hard drive but I think I deleted them before reinstalling the OS thinking that I was backing it up when I backed up the rest of the Home folder, somehow it got missed though
<wheatthin> clipper, if it was overwritten, you're kinda out of luck
<roosterng> That sucks. I hope it was stuff that is easily replaceable
<clipper> wheatthin, I thought that might be the case
<lee__> ok,it solves .just change .bashrc   PS1  var
<wilee-nilee> clipper, Is that home backed up otherwise, say if you wanted to recover the original Documents.
<clipper> Unfortunately not roosterng, 10 years of music (creation and production) projects and files mostly
<ianorlin> make backups
<roosterng> Dang :( that always sucks when that happens. Thousands of hours invested and then in 5 minutes destroyed
<roosterng> I remember I once lost about 2 TB worth of data. I was so depressed
<YUKEY> away
<clipper> ianorlin, I did but somehow the one time I need a backup something was lost in the process. wilee-nilee, I didn't back it up as one whole folder, I already had some of it backed up in another directory (left over from windows backups) so I only manually backed up what I thought was missing
<cfhowlett> roosterng, I killed only 50% of my digitally mastered music collection ...
<YUKEY> 小白
<cfhowlett> !cn|YUKEY,
<ubottu> YUKEY,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<clipper> yeah completely gutting
<roosterng> Well that's good  at least you got to save some of it
<clipper> oh well, more of an excuse not to be dependent on Windows programs in Wine I guess, a new start and all that
<roosterng> Yeah, I try to stray away from windows programs. I usually go for open source programs
<roosterng> Libre Office and Open Office are amazing, and I love google drive
 * ianorlin used openoffice back on windows
<clipper> yeah I've been trying to and generally I can but music production is very different in linux, I wouldn't say it's bad but it's conceptually very different
<roosterng> Yeah, I like to do graphical stuff like using blender and gimp and I find it fairly easy
<roosterng> One problem that I am having in ubuntu 12.04 is that if I try to use the latest driver my system crashes when I restart the computer
<roosterng> So I have to use the older driver
<cfhowlett> roosterng, driver?  kernel?
<roosterng> I am using Nvidia Geforce 310m
<roosterng> im gonna get the kernel for you 1 sec
<loonytree> Can anyone help me determine why my ubuntu install is lagging so much? It just stalls a ton, and once a kind person in here helped me fix it by resetting something. Perhaps it was resetting unity? I looked up a reset on unity and what i did didnt fix the lag. Im thinking he told me to do something else.
<ianorlin> how many programs are you running?
<roosterng> This is my kernel? I think I used the uname -arv command
<roosterng> Linux roosterng 3.8.0-33-generic #48~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 24 16:28:06 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<loonytree> zero programs. The lag is present right from boot
<clipper> I have a similar issue roosterng, my amd graphics card keeps me stuck in 12.04 and does crazy stuff with my fans if I use the open source driver so I have to be careful about what I update
<loonytree> even when i type in my password it takes forever for it to just load the desktop and log in
<Crimson_Rogue> running ubuntu 13.10; extremely slow video buffering. Any fixes for this?
<ianorlin> um graphics card loneytree and how much ram
<loonytree> its built into the laptop, not sure
<loonytree> either way its not a hardware issue
<loonytree> I had this problem before and someone gave me a command and it totally fixed everything
<wilee-nilee> ianorlin, install htop and check whats running and see how much memory and cpu is being used when it lags.
<Hilikus> can someone tell me how to speed up my bootup? here is the bootchart
<Hilikus> http://i.stack.imgur.com/B8YwB.png
<roosterng> Yeah it's weird in 12.04, I can run the latest driver just fine in 13.10 but in 12.04 I have to run the older driver
<clipper> Crimson_Rogue do you have a torrent client open, even if you're not downloading anything?
<Hilikus> i don't know how to analyze the image
<Crimson_Rogue> no torrent clients open on the network, nothing is seeding/uploading or Downloading
<cfhowlett> Crimson_Rogue, auto updates?
<Crimson_Rogue> auto updates are disabled cfhowlett
<clipper> I had an issue once, I could have no torrents uploading/downloading but default settings for connections was killing my router, just thought I'd ask
<Crimson_Rogue> yeah, I know the torrent clients do kill bandwidth
<roosterng> I don't know if this is like it for everyone but I have 2 laptops one is 64bit the other is 32. I find that if I install 64 bit Ubuntu on my 32 bit machine I find that I lag quite a bit, but when I put 32 bit Ubuntu on the 32 bit machine it works fine. Don't  know if that is whats happening to you crimson_rogue
<cfhowlett> roosterng, 64 will never run well on 32.
<wilee-nilee> roosterng, You can't put 64 bits on a 32 bit computer
<Crimson_Rogue> I have a 32 bit machine with ubuntu 32 bit installed (aka i686)
<genii> cfhowlett: Hehe
<Crimson_Rogue> well, you can.... but it won't work well
<wilee-nilee> show me one that boots
<wilee-nilee> evn the cd
<Crimson_Rogue> the computer will work too hard unnessecarily...
<Crimson_Rogue> okay wilee-nilee; you've heard of virtualbox right?
<roosterng> Yeah I made the mistake of putting 13.10 64 bit on my 32 bit machine, I ended up downloading 32 bit
<genii> wilee-nilee: You can actually run a 64bit emulator on a 32bit machine and install to that. But craptons of overhead
<Crimson_Rogue> supports 32 bit... but doesn't support 64 bit os, correct?
<wilee-nilee> Crimson_Rogue, Thats not the same and I doubt you can there either.
<Crimson_Rogue> wilee-nilee, I have done it.
<evilwombat> Greetings. I am trying to get Hibernation support working with an Ubuntu x86-64 system. It seems like I have swap working and the machine suspends, yet when resuming, the system boots normally rather than resume from swap. It seems that grub isn't passing 'resume=/dev/sdxxx' to the kernel. Before I hack up grub.cfg, is there a "proper" way to get update-grub and friends to add the 'resume=' option to the autogenerated grub config?
<Crimson_Rogue> evilwombat: try google?
<wilee-nilee> Crimson_Rogue, You say you have, that is your statement and you back peddling from a basic argument that never included a VM.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<evilwombat> Crimson_Rogue, already did. SNR was quite low, so I came here.
<Crimson_Rogue> okay, sec...
<Crimson_Rogue> Yes screen -r  will resume the previous session
<evilwombat> Most hits are from Arch Linux and friends, and they use different systems for config management. I'd like to try things the "nice" ubuntu way before resorting to config hackery. I've already tested manually passing resume=/dev/sda3 to the kernel via grub and hibernation works - now just have to get the config properly updated
<Crimson_Rogue> note: this is olde
<Crimson_Rogue> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/10/29/%23ubuntu.html
<Crimson_Rogue> evilwombat: what version of ubuntu are you using?
 * ianorlin is using lubuntu 13.10
<evilwombat> Crimson_Rogue, I'm on 12.04 LTS
<macsplean> anybody know how to change the user in bash? it's right now postgres@macsplean and i want it to me macs@macsplean
<Crimson_Rogue> evilwombat: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978290
<maum_> hello, I compiled gcc4.6.3 source successfully, and I copied the source to another named folder and recompiled it but it still searching for previous path while make time. how can I fix this problem?
<genii> macsplean: You're logged in as the user postgres ?
<macsplean> genii: im trying to set up postgres. it was a mistake
<evilwombat> Crimson_Rogue, that does not appear to be relevant to my problem
<dita> anda bermasalah dengan kartu kredit/KTA?? Kami bantu dibebas bayarkan hub. Dita 02190409949
<genii> macsplean: If you used su to get there, just use: exit
<macsplean> genii: thanks!
<evilwombat> Crimson_Rogue, my suspend functionality is working fine. It is my hibernation that is busted, because the bootloader is not telling the kernel the name of the swap partition containing the resume image. Peeking at /etc/grub.d/ reveals references to /var/vm/sleepimage, but I haven't found much documentation on this
<genii> !id | dita
<ubottu> dita: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Crimson_Rogue> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume evilwombat?
<evilwombat> seems like there ought to be another grub.d item to look in /proc/swaps and add this as a candidate resume option when regenerating grub.cfg
<evilwombat> Crimson_Rogue, interesting. That makes a reference to a resume option by UUID, but I haven't seen any hooks in grub.d/ that invoke this. I'll dig a bit deeper there. Thanks.
<Crimson_Rogue> it has hibernate debugging steps there too.. figured it might be worth a shot
<evilwombat> Thanks
<Crimson_Rogue> you don't by chance have an nvidea card, do you evilwombat?
<Crimson_Rogue> *nvidia
<evilwombat> Noone seems to really care about hibernation these days. My laptop has an odd mechanical problem where the battery connection glitches and all power is temporarily lost, so it's hibernate for me until they replace it
<evilwombat> Crimson_Rogue, I do, actually
<Crimson_Rogue> have you installed nvidia-current through synaptic?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Crimson_Rogue> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127253/suspend-and-resume-not-working-on-an-hp-dv7 @ evilwombat
<evilwombat> Crimson_Rogue, Hmmm. I seem to be on nvidia-319, whereas nvidia-current pulls in 304. Regardless, this problem is not with the nvidia card, but with the bootloader
<evilwombat> My problem is a very silly and very isolated grub thing. If there is no "clean" solution, I'll just manually patch it. But I thought with ubuntu there were all sorts of nice and clean ways of managing the configs
<evilwombat> not that I mind hacking it up ;)
<eoss> Any reason why sound would just randomly stop working? I log in as another user and sound works fine.
<Mr_Midnight> I have a question... I installed Ubuntu, then I added the XUbuntu interface so I could have a second boot option... but now when I boot my system I get the XUbuntu splash screen... can that be changed back to ubuntu?
<eoss> I followed this and it didnt fix my problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Duel> has anyone went from Ub untu onto Kdm?
<Crimson_Rogue> are you sure it's not the uswsusp or TuxOnIce evilwombat?
<lotuspsychje> eoss: anything unusual in /var/log/syslog.1 ?
<Crimson_Rogue> are you positive it's the kernel @ evilwombat?
<evilwombat> Crimson_Rogue, positive. Checked the kernel commandline, and didn't see a resume option. Added one manually and it started working. But I don't want to type the option out each time I reboot.
<evilwombat> or rather, resume
<Crimson_Rogue> okay, so resume option not avaliable in kernel
<evilwombat> resume option not passed to kernel
<evilwombat> Oh well. If there's no clean answer, I'll just manually add one to grub.cfg.
<evilwombat> thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Midnight: whats your ubuntu version?
<Gorroth> i'm on ubuntu 13.10 in my VMs
<Mr_Midnight> 13.10
<Crimson_Rogue> do you have cryptsetup installed evilwombat?
<eoss> lotuspsychje:  kernel: [   28.188222] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
<eoss> then it says pulse audio daemon already running
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Midnight: i think when you install xubuntu, it thinks you gonna use it as default, so you need to uninstall xubuntu or install a program to change bootslash screens
<lotuspsychje> eoss: did you try a pulse audio restart?
<Mr_Midnight> lotuspsychje: so maybe if I reversed it and installed Xubuntu and then installed the Ubuntu-desktop package it would change to Ubuntu and do what I want?
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Midnight: did you uninstall ubuntu after installing xubuntu-desktop?
<Mr_Midnight> no
<ola2> does a file in tmp folder need permission to be read or write
<ola2> ??
<eoss> lotuspsychje: just tried it didnt work. o.O    I restarted too.....when I log in you hear that login audio but once im logged in audio stops
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Midnight: try logout to xubuntu, and choose ubuntu from login window see if it changes your splash
<Crimson_Rogue> evilwombat: Check for Broken Packages in synaptic
<lotuspsychje> eoss: and creating a fresh user fixes your audio?
<Mr_Midnight> lotuspsychje: I have done that and it keeps the xubuntu splash but defaults to the ubuntu unity login
<eoss> lotuspsychje: not even a fresh user, but just logging in as an old user fixes audio, yes
<Duel> unpacking files kdm-full
<Duel> taking forver!
<evilwombat> Crimson_Rogue, thanks - no need. I think I've got this figured out - just added the resume option to /etc/default/grub and the config now looks good. Will test it out shortly. Good night
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Midnight: you wanna keep using xubuntu? if not uninstall will fix it i think
<Duel> I like gtg asap and this unpacking files taking to long
<Mr_Midnight> lotuspsychje: I like using both at different times... I can live with the splash just figured I would ask and see if there was a solution though
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Midnight: there are several tools for changing bootsplash, never tryed them myself
<Mr_Midnight> lotuspsychje: I have it loaded on a small 32 GB flash drive so that I can boot any computer with it for troubleshooting or just to use my personalized environment as needed which isn't too often and like I said I can live with the splash the way it is but thanks for the ideas
<lotuspsychje> !info plymouth | Mr_Midnight
<ubottu> Mr_Midnight: plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is required. Version 0.8.8-0ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 123 kB, installed size 439 kB
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Midnight: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-change-boot-screen-theme-ubuntu-13-04/
<Mr_Midnight> ubottu and lotuspsychje: Thanks for the info :D
<ubottu> Mr_Midnight: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> np
<eoss> lotuspsychje: Nov 18 01:02:36 EternalSilence pulseaudio[7149]: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Duel> OOOMMMGGG
<Duel> Is there anyway I can stop Setting these things up and wait till tomorrow?
<lotuspsychje> eoss: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/186822/audio-stopped-working-suddenly-in-12-04
<lotuspsychje> Duel: plz use this channel for actual questions
<eoss> lotuspsychje: thats what i just tried, turned everything on in alsamixer still nothing
<lotuspsychje> eoss: how about deleting that .pulse from from /home/user and logout
<eoss> k
<eoss> lotuspsychje: that worked, but now i can't adjust sound at all. top right corner sound icon won't let me adjust it
<eoss> dunno if that was messing with alsamixer or deleting pulse file
<lotuspsychje> eoss: maybe try the alsamixer now
<lotuspsychje> see what it does
<eoss> lotuspsychje: able to figure out how to default alsamixer config..so its not that
<eoss> meh, when in doubt, reboot
<johnflux> I upgraded to ubuntu 13.10  but now don't have the glx extension
<johnflux> It's an intel graphics chip
<johnflux> any ideas how to fix?  I've been googling without much luck
<eoss> lotuspsychje: reboot worked. thank you for the help man
<lotuspsychje> !yay | eoss
<ubottu> eoss: Glad you made it! :-)
<eoss> yea that was weird..i wonder what caused that..ill never know lol
<shagelito> Greetings #debian. I have this dumb problem : i tryed to get over the live cd version and choose to set up a dual boot with w8. I played for like 48hrs, then while messing arround with the grub ( i cant even tell you what i did ..) it looks like i broke the whole thing. I can no longer boot neither with w8 or linux. Exept threw grub2 cd
<shagelito> oops. greetings #ubuntu *
<cfhowlett> shagelito, if the install went properly, your ubuntu is likely still present.
<shagelito> cfhowlett: yep im running it atm !
<cfhowlett> shagelito, so reinstall grub ...
<cfhowlett> @grub
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<shagelito> its only a silly boot problem. But my 48h linux experience make it really hard to handle
<shagelito> i tryed ! thats how i made w8 unbootable, even via a grub2 cd
<cfhowlett> shagelito, understood.  fixing it is fairly easy.  follow the link instructions
<kaksddkf> hi all how to mount a NTFS partition with rw access to all users
<maum_> I compiled gcc4.6.3 source successfully, and copied it to another named folder. and recompiled it. but it still searching for previous path for make. does anyone have an idea?
<shagelito> wich one please ?
<kaksddkf> i tried many things, but no success, like sudo mount -t ufsd /dev/sda5 /home/xyz/Desktop/ -o umask=000
<kaksddkf> only ROOT is the owner and root has write access, i need both read and write access , without messing with commands, like just click on nautilus left pane, and that's it.
<kaksddkf> is there any way to do that
<kaksddkf> there should be a way to do that, i recently uninstalled NTFS-3G and these drivers are horribly slow
<kaksddkf> i installed paragon NTFS drivers and they worked like a charm, but the only problem is that, read only
<kaksddkf> how to solve that problem ^^
<shadytv> kaksddkf, forgive me as im not very experience in this matter but couldnt you just chmod the permissions of the drive?
<helmut_> hi
<decimal_> any idea why I'd be getting the following when trying to expand my virtualbox vm to take up the extra 14gb I just allocated with gparted?
<decimal_> resize2fs /dev/mapper/devobox01--vg-root
<decimal_> resize2fs 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<decimal_> The filesystem is already 1764352 blocks long. Nothing to do!
<FloodBot1> decimal_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wheatthin> !paste
<wheatthin> !paste | decimal_
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> decimal_: please see above
<decimal_> wheatthin wow. much helpful. very paste. so useful.
<cfhowlett> !attitude|decimal_,
<ubottu> decimal_,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> helmut_, greetings.
<decimal_> two useful posts in a row. I must be on a roll
<cfhowlett> decimal_, I think we can all agree that sarcasm will not get you the help you seek.
<decimal_> I do wonder if people make such inanae reponsese because they have no idea how to answer the question properly.
<wheatthin> decimal_, we are just trying to help us help you, so enough sarcasm.
<decimal_> you saw my question, so go to town
<wheatthin> lol with that I'll ignore.. thanks
<cfhowlett> ^^^^
<ready> hi
<deper29> maum_: use gcc-config
<CADBOT> blackscreen after logging in, attempted to install a new video driver and probably broke something, any quick way to roll back?
<deper29> CADBOT: did you try using the nomodeset flag in grub?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|CADBOT, run nomode and reconfigure?
<ubottu> CADBOT, run nomode and reconfigure?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CADBOT> I'll give that a go
<decimal_> any idea why I'd be getting the following when trying to expand my virtualbox vm to take up the extra 14gb I just allocated with gparted? it appears that resize2fs /dev/mapper/devobox01--vg-rootn doesn't work (i.e. The filesystem is already 1764352 blocks long. Nothing to do!)
<CADBOT> thanks!
<CADBOT> I'm running AMD proprietary drivers if that makes a difference
<deper29> CADBOT: you could try the open source drivers and see if that makes a difference
<CADBOT> That's what I was running before. Performance wasn't good enough.
<deper29> CADBOT: and that is the downside of the opensource ones :(
<wheatthin> CADBOT, even though it's totally not needed, you could generate your own xorg.conf file via driver, and see if that helps
<wheatthin> CADBOT, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<CADBOT> It's AMD not Nvidia
<CADBOT> I'm running /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh right now
<wheatthin> why?
<CADBOT> To try and reinstall them
<wheatthin> Did it fail during install?
<wheatthin> I guess you can try, but I don't think it'll help.
<decimal_> any idea why I'd be getting the following when trying to expand my virtualbox vm to take up the extra 14gb I just allocated with gparted? it appears that resize2fs /dev/mapper/devobox01--vg-rootn doesn't work (i.e. The filesystem is already 1764352 blocks long. Nothing to do!)
<CADBOT> Yeah, before I installed these drivers things were working (although slowly lol). after I installed AMD catalyst and rebooted
<CADBOT> The login screen shows up fine
<CADBOT> but then after I log in it's black screen
<CADBOT> So I'm bringing up a ctrl alt f2 terminal
<wheatthin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<wheatthin> ahh that's where you went wrong, you didn't use Ubuntu's repo for installation.. so go ahead and uninstall and use ubuntu's repo
<CADBOT> Is the version in that repo new enough?
<wheatthin> Do you have the latest ati card or something?.. and it should be.
<CADBOT> after that uninstall I'm back into my desktop ok
<CADBOT> I'll try installing through the repo
<CADBOT> thanks btw!
<wheatthin> yup
<maum_> deper29: -bash: gcc-config: command not found
<decimal_> any idea why I'd be getting the following when trying to expand my virtualbox vm to take up the extra 14gb I just allocated with gparted? it appears that resize2fs /dev/mapper/devobox01--vg-rootn doesn't work (i.e. The filesystem is already 1764352 blocks long. Nothing to do!)
<CADBOT> Hahaha
<CADBOT> I think my prlbem last time was I didn't generate a new xorg.conf before booting
<CADBOT> *problem
<CADBOT> Any thoughts on the low latency kernel?
<CADBOT> What are the tradeoffs when using it
<wheatthin> no clue :)
<CADBOT> Just curious XD
<cfhowlett> CADBOT, if you are creating music and need to avoid the processing lag during recording, the low latency kernel is for you.  otherwise, no ...
<cfhowlett> CADBOT, more in #opensourcemusicians and #ubuntustudio
<CADBOT> I was also asking about it in the #ardour channel
<CADBOT> And yep, it was for music purposes
<CADBOT> However, I also use my system for other things like gaming, so  I want to make sure it wouldn't harm me there
<CADBOT> I'll ask in those channels though, thanks!
<ola2> plz i want to know something
<cfhowlett> CADBOT doubt that it'll harm, don't see how it'd help
<ola2> does tmp foder allow file permissions
<CADBOT> I want it to help with audio recording
<CADBOT> I don't expect it to help at all with gaming
<CADBOT> Just want to make sure it won't harm it :)
<wizard_A> sudo fdisk -l gives: http://pastebin.com/wrPkUS5w
<wizard_A> problem is pen drive wont read while led glows
<wheatthin> wizard_A, is it mounted?
<figuringout> im trying to set up a ubuntu server for about 20 kids -- i want them to be able to ssh in, and make basic HTML pages. i have their usernames created -- how do i enable ssh for each one of them?
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<wizard_A> no
<wheatthin> figuringout, just create individual standard user accounts
<milamber> figuringout: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<figuringout> milamber: so once the standard user accounts exist and openssh-server is installed, these users should be able to ssh in normally?
<wheatthin> and then do what milamber suggested
<wheatthin> rgr
<milamber> figuringout: then you can look up how to customize the server and set up what are essentially links so that students can have a directory that is available from the web, something along the lines of www.yourserver.com/~loginname
<milamber> figuringout: you will have to open the ports for your server to have access from the outside if you want them to be able to work from home
<figuringout> milamber: i'm unable to ssh with openssh running, im running this ubuntu instance on amazon AWS, wondering if there's some setting that that's screwing this up.
<figuringout> how do i open up ports?
<milamber> figuringout: you are going to have to be more specific, what do you mean by unable?
<aeon-ltd> figuringout: using your firewall
<wheatthin> figuringout, I'd do a port scan and see if port 22 is open.
<figuringout> Permission denied (publickey)
<wheatthin> ahh
<figuringout> im doing ssh user@ec2server
<wheatthin> I guess you gotta import the publickey
<figuringout> wheatthin: i dont want the kids to have to deal with key-based access, any ideas on how to set that up? i just want to assign them plaintext passwords
<milamber> figuringout: http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/AccessingInstancesLinux.html
<wheatthin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<figuringout> milamber / wheatthin: thanks, on it. lets see how this goes
<mnathani> whats an actively developed visual grub editor I can use these days?
<milamber> figuringout: check back in if you have troubles, just be aware that we will ask exactly what you did to get where you are
<kubanc> how can i put this command into .sh file so i can run it: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<wizard_A> this is the log that i get while i insert usb drive http://pastebin.com/ReAYzHKX
<wheatthin> kubanc, you can echo it into it
<kubanc> wheatthin, you're saying echo "command"
<wheatthin> yup
<floatingpoint> how would I go about resizing a partition?
<cfhowlett> !gparted|floatingpoint, gparted
<ubottu> floatingpoint, gparted: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<floatingpoint> sorry cfhowlett. gparted won't work in this case. I have a nested partition on SDA5 that gparted doesn't see
<floatingpoint> I'm nor sure if it helps, but the TYPE is lvm
<figuringout> no luck folks :( I changed the sshd_config to "PasswordAuthentication yes". still getting Permission denied(publickey)
<figuringout> also restarted ssh server
<ariel__> Some ppl here user buntun 12.04 lts on Asus EEE PC 1225 C ?..
<ariel__> Some ppl here user ubuntu 12.04 lts on Asus EEE PC 1225 C ?..
<cfhowlett> !anyone|ariel__,
<ubottu> ariel__,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<greyhatpython> <figuringout> re-install SSH
<figuringout> greyhatpython: that's the same thing as reinstalling openssh-server?
<ariel__> OK thanks..
<greyhatpython> yes
<greyhatpython> <figuringout> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936875
<ariel__> I'm ubuntu 12.04 lts user on Asus EEE PC 1225 C..and i got problem with graphics card..unknow result...
<ariel__> does anybody have experienced with graphics card Asus EEE PC 1225 C on ubuntu 12.04 lts here ..??
<floatingpoint> well
<Piper|Away> do asus EEE's have gpu's? and of what ilk? Im guessing your problem would be driver related Ariel
<bazhang> ariel__, please give us the exact card, your exact issue, what problems you are having with it
<floatingpoint> wow. so usless. much nerd. many neckbeard.
<ariel__> yes Piper|Away ...here 2 Additional Driver but not yet active..
<figuringout> greyhatpython: that seemed to do it, tx! now passwords are not working, sigh.
<ariel__> drm driver for the intel GMA500 and intel Cedarview graphics  driver ..? which one should be match..?
<figuringout> is there any sort of web-based control panel to manage this process? of managing a webserver, allocate users space, etc
<Piper|Away> Driver overview
<Piper|Away> This page details support for the Intel GMA500 "Poulsbo" video hardware with Ubuntu 12.04 and higher.
<Piper|Away> Unfortunately the support for this hardware is extremely limited on Linux. There are several drivers, but all lack certain basic features, such as future and current maintenance or support for suspend and hardware acceleration.
<Piper|Away> Currently, the best supported driver for Ubuntu is gma500_gfx.
<Piper|Away> For obsolete and unsupported drivers see GMA500 Obsolete Drivers
<ariel__> Hi..anybody here from indonesian too ?, im from Batam
<FloodBot1> Piper|Away: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Piper|Away> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<bazhang> !id | ariel__
<ubottu> ariel__: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Piper|Away> ariel >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<Piper|Away> not looking good my friend
<Piper|Away> but GL
<greyhatpython> <figuringout>  what's the error?
<figuringout> just that the password is incorrect,i.e. it just asks me for a new password
<greyhatpython> ok give a new password
<figuringout> i checked the /etc/shadow file and the password i'm typing is correct
<figuringout> root seems to be able to ssh in fine now, just the new users that are a problem
<wheatthin> /etc/shadow won't give you the password.
<greyhatpython> May be hashed and checked it
<figuringout> greyhatpython: i just created these 20 users using the useradd command, so i know the passwords.
<figuringout> i'm wondeirng if i shoudl delete all uesrs and start again
<wheatthin> figuringout, just reset their passwords
<greyhatpython> yeah reset!
<figuringout> wheatthin: what does that mean? how to do that?
<wheatthin> figuringout, sudo passwd <username> <password>
<geirha> figuringout: don't use useradd(1) to create users, use adduser(1) instead
<figuringout> geirha: i actually wanted to use "newusers" -- but it would give me a baad malloc memory crash error everytime i gave it a file that was more than one line long
<geirha> figuringout: wow, sounds like a serious bug with newusers
<shagelito> greetings #ubuntu. I screwed up my dualboot. i'm a 48hrs linux user, so everything looks a bit weird to me. I would like to be able to boot properly, some help would be greatly appreciated.
<wheatthin> figuringout, did you try and use a semicolon for a seperator instead?
<figuringout> wheatthin: no, let me try right away actually
<aeon-ltd> shagelito:  describe it the best you can
<figuringout> wheatthin: no luck -- "invalid line"
<figuringout> and with ":" im getting core dump. going back to useradd / adduser :p
<wheatthin> lol ok was just a suggestion.
<wheatthin> but yeah you can change each user's password with   sudo passwd <username> <newpass>
<figuringout> no luck btw, deleted all users, and did "useradd" again -- unable to login :(
<wheatthin> figuringout, go into each user directory and delete the known_hosts file :)
<wheatthin> ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<wheatthin> then go and relogin. It should regenerate a public key
<wheatthin> it's a must for a ssh handshake
<figuringout> ~/.ssh only has a file called "authorized_keys"
<figuringout> nothing else
<wheatthin> ahh then that guide the first guy suggested would be helpful to import the .pem
<wheatthin> obviously that host only allows authorized keys, and none to be generated.
<figuringout> resetting password helps actually
<wheatthin> yeah?
<figuringout> though deleting users and re-adding them didnt :( go figure
<wheatthin> lol
<figuringout> do you know of a gui-esque web-based control panel that will help me set this up? im guessing web-server admins do these things all the time
<auronandace> !zentyal | figuringout
<ubottu> figuringout: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<figuringout> great -- and it does user management?
<Jimi_Neutral> Morning peeps. I have an old TV that is HDMI but does not have wirless capability. I was thinking about using tyhe raspeberry pi i have, connected with an HDMI cable, wirless dongle plugged into it to stream from my Synology NAS. Its a temp measure until we get cable tv sorted. Any ideas how I can go about this?
<auronandace> Jimi_Neutral: ubuntu does not run on the pi
<auronandace> Jimi_Neutral: likely better off asking in ##linux
<Jimi_Neutral> ok ty
<aspirina77> !list
<ubottu> aspirina77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pirret> i have ubuntu 12.04.3 server, it's a VPS, i removed apache2, and now every time i want to to dist-upgrade it wants to install apache2-doc apache2.2-bin back
<pirret> why is this, how i can completeley remove everything apache related so it wont come back on dist-upgrade
<pirret> apache was, pre-installed on that vps
<pirret> nvm...
<pirret> fixed
<ph8_> hi all, i've got a usb stick that was encrypted with truecrypt but has been yanked before unmounting from a windows machine and is now 'unmountable'. I'm on a new ubuntu system and it's just /dev/sdb - i can't dd it because it says it's read only, i've checked hdparm and turned read only off but i'm still getting the same problem - any idea where i might be able to start to overwrite this bugger?
<starnix> Hello people, I cannot lock screen. ubuntu 13.10 gnome 3.10?
<bazhang> starnix, gnome PPA?
<starnix> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> starnix, did you contact the PPA maintainer and file a bug with that?
<wilee-nilee> ph8_, Overwrite? open gparted unmount it and make a new partition.
<starnix> bazhang, I just installed, ubuntu 13.10 yesterday night, and facing that issue.
<bazhang> starnix, how did you get that PPA so quickly?
<starnix> bazhang: what does that mean?
<bazhang> starnix, gnome 3.10? thats the one from a PPA
<starnix> bazhang, where do I file a bug for this?
<bazhang> starnix, contact the PPA maintainer
<cjmac> Hey, I just installed samba on my ubuntu 12.04 box (which is joined to a windows domain via centrify) and it's started saying "importing account for xxxxx.... ok" for every user in the domain. What on earth is going on?
<cjmac> There's, like, 130,000 users in this domain, so I think I'll be here a while...
<starnix> bazhang: ppa gnome3-team ?
<bazhang> starnix, contact them, if thats the one that supplied that PPA
<impradeepy> hello guys
<duoi> hi
<duoi> question-- i'm updating && upgrading and ive just been asked if i want to keep or update psd.conf. is there any drawbacks with updating it?
<babinlonston> hi all , after reinstall ubuntu keyboard and mouse not working , how to resolve it
<sandman13> hello
<shagelito> hey
<shagelito> anyone here up to help me fix a silly problem about a grub instals ?
<LigH> Greetings. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, updated to kernel 3.11 (generic-lts-saucy + eol-upgrade): nvidia-304 building kernel driver fails; nvidia-319 building kernel driver fails (Bad return status for module build)
<wilee-nilee> shagelito, Have you tried the bootrepair app, it generates a bootinfo summary that is helpful in diagnosing if it is not fixed.
<LigH> The installation mentioned to check a log file, but I forgot which. In which file is the update log?
<sandman13> is there a way to recover the partition made in windows deleted while installing ubuntu
<LigH> It is probably /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-319/319.32/build/make.log -- according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-319/+bug/1251829
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1184691 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-319-updates (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1251829 nvidia kernel module fails to build with kernel 3.10 or later [error: void value not ignored as it ought to be]" [High,Triaged]
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, You could try testdisk, be backed up/cloned though
<noobmastah> Hello
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, This partition gone or just showing unallocated?
<noobmastah> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, this machine has two drives, one is having one ntfs partition with my data and the other one is having the ubuntu installation and vista recovery partition. WHen booting I get Err2Err3 Operating system not found, grub installed without problems, what could be wrong!???
<sandman13> gone the partition was made in windows
<wilee-nilee> noobmastah, Try booting from both HD's
<geirha> noobmastah: Did you specify where to install grub during installation?
<noobmastah> geirha: No I was not prompted
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, What was in  the partition?
<noobmastah> wilee-nilee: Yeah it mentions just one disk in the BIOS :(
<wilee-nilee> noobmastah, Is one a slave?
<noobmastah> wilee-nilee: I don't know? :(
<sandman13> some spreadsheet
<noobmastah> wilee-nilee: I guess they are SATA disks
<sandman13> images, isos exe files and stuffs
<wilee-nilee> noobmastah, I like to see a script that is generated by an app or a download and some commands to really see what's going on, save all the questions.
<wilee-nilee> saves*
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, if it is not replaceable you could try testdisk back up what is there, and if you installed over it that will be gone if its recovered
<wilee-nilee> noobmastah, This app may fix it, save the bootinfo summary none the less. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<noobmastah> wilee-nilee: I opened it, they are two sata disks. I can draw a little schema :)
<wilee-nilee> noobmastah, Not interested I want that bootinfo summary.
<noobmastah> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/Caarn0yd
<wilee-nilee> noobmastah, basically we are missing info the script will give a lot then we can see whats up.
<noobmastah> wilee-nilee: Okay
<wilee-nilee> noobmastah, The app may fix it.
<noobmastah> wilee-nilee: I will boot it up
<wilee-nilee> noobmastah, The app runs from a live cd/usb or the ubuntu install.
<Seldaek> heya, I disabled unity 3d in compiz config settings and now the whole main toolbar vanished, along with alt-tab switcher etc.. any idea how to get some of it back? :)
<djdie> hi i have installed Xchm ofr read .chm files (ebook) but the user interface is very ugly, do you know a swag sofware for read ebook ?
<hitsujiTMO> Seldaek: enable unity 3d in compiz
<djdie> Seldaek: do you try a reset unity ?
<djdie> Seldaek: unity --reset
<Seldaek> hitsujiTMO: I can't access the settings anymore without the launcher (can't find the binary in the termianl)
<Seldaek> djdie: let's try that, thanks
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: i chose delete windows while installing ubuntu. does testdisk recovers data from such condition too?
<hitsujiTMO> Seldaek: binary should be ccsm
<hitsujiTMO> Seldaek: what version of ubuntu are you using as unity --reset does not work after 12.04
<noobmastah1> wilee-nilee: What exactly do you want now :)
<noobmastah1> wilee-nilee: ah i see
<Seldaek> hitsujiTMO: it's 12.04 and it seems to have worked, but thanks for the ccsm trick
<DJones> @comment 58224 Comment on quitting "Fuck you all" despite getting help & support/w 20
<ubottu> Comment added.
<noobmastah1> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6436649/
<wilee-nilee> noobmastah1, We don;t support mint here, however you are just missing the grub bootloader in the sda mbr that app will fix that.
<noobmastah1> wilee-nilee: Mint = Ubuntu
<djdie> hi i have installed Xchm for read .chm files (ebook) but the user interface is very ugly, do you know a swag sofware for read ebook ?
<wilee-nilee> !mint | noobmastah
<ubottu> noobmastah: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wilee-nilee> noobmastah1, Inspite of no support I did give you the answer to fix it.
<noobmastah1> wilee-nilee: Okay thanks!
<tim167> hi, how do i install ubuntu on a macbook air ?
<excognac> tim167: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir
<tim167> excognac: i was hoping there was a simpler method that didn't require using OSX
<excognac> tim167: which model u have?
<tim167> excognac: not sure, but the OSX on it is broken (doesn't boot anymore)
<excognac> tim167: did u try a live-cd?
<dupondje> Hi. How to force unmount a stale NFS mount. The NFS server is unavailable. But umount -lf /mnt/nfsmount does not work. It keeps waiting :(
<tim167> excognac: macbook air doesn't have a cd drive
<excognac> tim167: whatever, live usb then?
<tim167> excognac: well that's my question, i was hoping there was some not overly complicated way to make a mac bootable usb
<tim167> and that doesnt require OSX
<excognac> tim167: http://www.maketecheasier.com/install-dual-boot-ubuntu-in-macbook-air
<excognac> well, you need a usb stick with ubuntu on it for sure
<noobmastah> tim167: you can just boot ubuntu from your usb by holding some option button and an other one don't remember, that was just a regular ubuntu usb we used last week and that worked without any problems
<jcz> I would like to install ubuntu core rootfs on SD card. Basically, im following this instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core/InstallationExample but i have problems with chrooting and installing the kernel because it is an armhf rootfs. Any ideas how i could bypass this problem?
<tim167> noobmastah: ok, that would be cool, i guess i can just try that,... its an old macbook air though, one of the first models i think
<jcz> I though about booting the kernel directly from u-boot loader and then installing the kernel in the rootfs but im not sure about some steps
<noobmastah> tim167: I'm not sure how to install it either, but live usb should be no problem. Is it having an intel processor?
<tim167> noobmastah: yes intel for sure
<dupondje> Anyone? :)
<tim167> noobmastah: problem is: i need hdiutil which is mac only ?
<noobmastah> tim167: Why do you need that?
<tim167> is there an alternative to "hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o" on ubuntu ?
<tim167> step 1.3 at http://www.maketecheasier.com/install-dual-boot-ubuntu-in-macbook-air
<noobmastah> tim167: what does it?
<tim167> Convert the iso file to img format
<noobmastah> tim167: why do you want that?
<tim167> to make bootable usb from iso
<noobmastah> tim167: you can dd the iso file directly no need to convert
<tim167> noobmastah: are you sure ?
<gallok> hi all
<gallok> anyone can pass me a good link about pxe on ubuntu?
<noobmastah> tim167: yes
<tim167> noobmastah: hmm, ok, then i wonder why they add that step on that page
<tim167> noobmastah: anyway I'm gonna try 'unetbootin'
<noobmastah> tim167: I don't know maybe dd doesn't support it on the mac, but I've made so many usb sticks with iso files and they all worked so no I don't see the problem. :P
<dupondje> Nobody got an idea on how to umount a stale nfs mount when umount -lf /mnt/nfsmount does not work?
<tim167> noobmastah: ok, thanks :)
<iamarealboy> Hi !
<tim167> noobmastah: so I could simply do "dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/path/to/usb" or such?
<majid> salam
<noobmastah> tim167: correct
<tim167> noobmastah: cool, I'll try it out, thanks
<sandman13> can testdisk be used to recover the only selected files from the partition?
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, Look for your self. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Undelete_files_from_NTFS_with_TestDisk
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, That is from a partition still there, you have deleted the partition though.
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, here is the main page. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<sandman13> looking right now
<eph3meral> aanyone else having problems with kdevelop and gdb on Ubuntu 13.10 ? (sorry for-xpost)
<sandman13> installed test disk too
<__marco> Hello, where I can find the list of gtk's default icons used in ubuntu? Ideally will be from version 12.04 onwards
<Gorroth> __marco: __polo
<LUGX> exist a website or link to a list about all LUG from USA?
<MonkeyDust> what's LUG?
<LUGX> Linux User Group
<LUGX> need more information for my linuxproject LUGX - Linux User Group indeX its a global index fo all LUG
<LUGX> coming soon 2014 on lugx.org
<__marco> Gorroth: I'm sorry, what is __polo?
<Gorroth> a response to marco
<__marco> ...
<Gorroth> it's a game
<__marco> yep
<LUGX> but polo is a german car model too
<djdie> what the most beautiful pdf reader on ubuntu/linux ?
<MonkeyDust> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<man0riaX> Hello
<mathfreak_> hey all. I don't know what the /dev/dm-0 /dev/dm-1 etc. files are for or what they represent.
<mathfreak_> What are the /dev/dm-? for?
<ddssc> couldn't download reposirotry indexes http://paste.ubuntu.com/6436851/
<mathfreak_> ddssc: I think the medibuntu project has closed down, since all their work has been merged with the official repos
<DJones> ddssc: medibuntu is a dead project
<Gorroth> loool
<Gorroth> i think i broke ubottu
<Gorroth> nevermind... must have a timeout on it
<ddssc> mathfreak_: right. so how do I fix my update. synaptic is refusing to cooperate
<mathfreak_> ddssc: Settings->Repositories. Click "Other Software", and disable any non-existent medibuntu repos.
<MonkeyDu1t> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<cfhowlett> may as well delete medibuntu; she gone
<user___> i feel like X could be running more smoothly/quickly.  from this pastebin after installing my graphics driver does it seem like there are major errors i can easily fix http://pastebin.com/fAE6hrKA
<geshil> test
<frustrated_joe> hi
<frustrated_joe> i just want to see if someone has the same frustrations as i have:
<frustrated_joe> i had ubuntu 12.04 (dual boot, installed via WUBI), updated to 12.10 and then wanted to update to 13.04 (via ubuntu update)... when i had the 12.04 first, and the 12.10 everything worked PERFECT
<cfhowlett> frustrated_joe, wubi is for TESTING not for long term installation.  Expect  breakage
<Ben64> wubi isn't meant for more than testing
<frustrated_joe> when going to 13.04, the installation went sour, and i had to reinstall 12.04, and eversince i have a shit ubuntu: nothing works, updates don't work, programs can't be installed, and i tried to reinstall 4 times already, with every time the same effect
<cfhowlett> frustrated_joe, dual boot is the recommended option.  If you can't/wont' dual boot, consider virtualbox.
<Animus74> does anyone know how to uninstall recent updates ? after i updated i vouldnt boot ( low graphics)
<cfhowlett> frustrated_joe, you might also consider clean installing rather than online update.
<frustrated_joe> i can not use anything else tha wubi, since my HD already has already the max number of partitions
<Ben64> you can use logical partitions
<frustrated_joe> when i try the DVD to install, i can not partion my HD
<cfhowlett> frustrated_joe, false.  virtualbox doesnt' need a partition and is more stable than wubi
<mathfreak_> frustrated_joe: Use extended and logical partitions.
<frustrated_joe> can can only choose one of my four partions, not create a new one
<Ben64> logical passes that limit
<frustrated_joe> i have no idea what are extended and logical partitions
<cfhowlett> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Ben64> animus74: please don't do that
<Animus74> oh sorry
<Joupi> frustrated_joe : Either go to logical parts or virtualbox is the best option (and avoid going from LTS to non LTS unles you really need it ... if you want to remain stable)
<Animus74> i was randomly exploring this app
<frustrated_joe> but why do i keep having so many problems with ubuntu now, as when i first installed it, added programs, etc, ALL worked without any problem what so ever, why suddenly with reinstall the same way it seems every time more problematic
<cfhowlett> frustrated_joe, you're running ubuntu under window's file structure.  WHEN windows defrags, so goes your ubuntu.
<Ben64> Animus74: you should provide more details to help with your problem. what video card, what drivers for it, how did you get said drivers
<mathfreak_> Animus74: How does it fail to boot? What sort of error messages show up? What's your graphics card?
<Animus74> intel graphics . intel pentium . ubuntu 13.04 . it says low graphics mode
<Animus74> is there any way i can post a picture on this forum thing
<DJones> !imagebin | Animus74
<ubottu> Animus74: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<frustrated_joe> so, it seems that i should a install not using WUBI, but a normal dual boot. i am an absolute noob, is there some easy step by step way? now i have 4 partitions: 3 systemthingies, and the main one
<cfhowlett> frustrated_joe, get the 32 bit ubuntu.  Install virtualbox on windows.  Install 32 bit ubuntu inside virtualbox.
<Joupi> Frustrated_joe : agreed with cfhowlett, it is the easiest if your machine goes well enough ...
<cfhowlett> frustrated_joe, OR  you could install the ubuntu, then virtualbox and put your windows inside virtualbox.  depends on your needs.
<cfhowlett> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<frustrated_joe> why the going back to the 32bit?
<mathfreak_> frustrated_joe: There a plenty of guides online. The main step during the install is splitting the main partition (which should sit under an extended partition) into two partitions, so you end up with more partitions than the hard limit of 4.
<cfhowlett> frustrated_joe, cuz your virtualbox likely won't run in 64 bit
<Joupi> cfhowlett : virtuabox can run both without problem, I have 64 on mine. It only depends on the host OS if it is 32 or 64
<frustrated_joe> @mathfreak: could you tell me where to find such a noob guide, and also how to tell later which partition is which in the installation menu of ubuntu, since i have noticed they have not the same names there
<maxmin> hi, i want to install Ubunut 12.04.03 as windows installer. and i want to install it offline.
<maxmin> where could i get complete Ubuntu 12.04  Offline installer?
<Animus74> okay he message says : the system is runnig in low graphics mode
<mathfreak_> frustrated_joe: I followed the Community Ubuntu docs for dual-booting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<frustrated_joe> and what about the option of installing ubuntu on a external HD? is it possible to run all programs that way as well?
<Animus74> your screen graphics card and input settings could not be detected correctly . you will need to configure these yourself
<Animus74> it started after an update
<mathfreak_> frustrated_joe: If you use the LiveCD, you're given the option to automatically resize the partitions for you. The partition that gets split is going to be the really big one (since that's where all your data and programs sit)
<mathfreak_> frustrated_joe: It is possible to run Ubuntu off of an external, but beware that your performance will be very unsatisfactory, since USB2.0 has a limit of 480 Mbps (USB3.0 is a bit better with this).
<frustrated_joe> taken from the windows dualbootlink: "Choose the first option, which should say "Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup". Specify the size of the new partition by dragging the slider at the bottom of the window". With me he never asked this possibility of the new partion by dragging the slider
<mathfreak_> frustrated_joe: that dialogue isn't presented on a wubi install.
<MonkeyDu1t> ah wubi
<cfhowlett> frustrated_joe, ^^^^
<frustrated_joe> sorry, now i was talking when i entered the live CD that i made, 64bit
<cfhowlett> frustrated_joe, mixing your tutorials is not the safest route
<MonkeyDu1t> wubi means: will ultimately be inefficient
<frustrated_joe> i don't agree, up until i wanted to upgrade, wubi was perfect, never had a problem under 12.10
<MonkeyDu1t> frustrated_joe  wubi isnt meant to be upgraded, it's a test installtion
<Animus74> oh i found out i can access ttty3
<Animus74> can i uninstall updates from here?
<maxmin> I want to install Ubunut 12.04.03 as windows installer. and i want to install it offline. where could i get complete Ubuntu 12.04  Offline installer?
<mathfreak_> maxmin: As a windows installer? That sounds like you want to use wubi. Our current discussion suggests that wubi shouldn't be used for anything serious.
<cfhowlett> maxmin, windows installer = wubi.  Expect very sub-optimal results.  wubi is for testing not for long-term installlation
<MonkeyDu1t> I had hoped wubi would be gone and forgotten forever
<frustrated_joe> can i try to install the 13.04 using live DVD, and leaving the 12.04 wubi-version on the pc as well, until i've got the 13.04 up and running?
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDu1t, dracula syndrome.  just when you thought it was dead ...
<mathfreak_> frustrated_joe: Yes.
<user___> i feel like X could be running more smoothly/quickly. from this pastebin after installing my graphics driver does it seem like there are major errors i can easily fix http://pastebin.com/fAE6hrKA - kubuntu 13.10
<frustrated_joe> so, my main problem will be the partion, as i understand it?
<frustrated_joe> the biggest headbreaker
<Ben64> Animus74: pastebin "lshw -C VIDEO" and "lspci"
<Ben64> frustrated_joe: yep
<MonkeyDu1t> frustrated_joe  wubi creates a space inside windows, it's not really a partition
<mathfreak_> frustrated_joe: Yup. The automatic partitioner should handle all the heavy work for you. You just need to specify how much space you want to split between ubuntu and windows.
<Ben64> mathfreak_: not when he already has 4 partitions
<frustrated_joe> but, like i said, when inserting the dvd, he did NOT ask for the "slider" to partition
<maxmin> cfhowlett: then can i install it(Ubuntu 12.04) form an ISO image for long term?
<mathfreak_> Ben64: Windows sits under an extended partition.
<Ben64> frustrated_joe: because in order to make more than 4 partitions, an extended partition must be created, which takes up one of the four primary partitions, so you'll have to find one you can delete, at least temporarily
<MonkeyDu1t> frustrated_joe  what you can try: use the live dvd's gparted
<Animus74> syntax incorrect?
<frustrated_joe> so, i should make a new partion in windows 7 first, and then run the live DVD?
<Joupi> frustrated_joe : really if your pc specs are good enough, go for virtualbox, it's the easiest way to have both system work in parallel
<Animus74> Ben64:  is there something else ?
<frustrated_joe> because deleting is NOT an option (system-files, backup,...)
<Ben64> Animus74: you must have typed something wrong
<mathfreak_> Ben64: Ah, that would make sense. Never mind.
<frustrated_joe> be away for 10'
<Ben64> frustrated_joe: it would help if you let us know what your partition structure was
<cfhowlett> maxmin, you have choices.  virtualbox inside windows with 32 bit ubuntu is the "safest" way so far as windows is concerned but performance will be limited.  dualboot is a bit more work but totally worth the effort
<mathfreak_> I sure hope frustrated_joe backs up all his data before he does anything.
<Animus74> Ben64: when i tupe only lspci, it displays alist of drivers
<Ben64> Animus74: ok, pastebin that, and the other command i gave you
<LinPadawan> hi all - currently studying for first half of Comptia Linux+ exams and I'm a little confused with explanation of x11 client - server relationship. Study materials are telling me that the client supplies the data from applications to the server, which provides display and interaction capabilities to clients. It also says that this often resides on separate networked machines. On a PC linux installation, are both client-server on th
<Ben64> LinPadawan: you're not in the right channel for that
<LinPadawan> Ah sorry, which channel should I be in?
<Rory> i can't use ctrl-c in bash (any terminal) on my user, but I can on other users. Ubuntu 13.10. nothing happens when I press ctrl-C in bash to (for example) cancel a half-written command. but if I am running a script and hit ctrl-c it prints ^C to the console
<Rory> There is nothing in ~/.bashrc
<Ben64> LinPadawan: #linux maybe, i'm not sure. this is a Ubuntu support channel only
<LinPadawan> Ben64 is there a general ubuntu chat?
<LinPadawan> will have a look at #linux too
<maxmin> cfhowlett: how can i install Ubuntu 12.04 as Dual boot in winodws XP rom Ubuntu 12.04.iso image?
<Ben64> LinPadawan: not sure why you need ubuntu to tell you about x, but there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinPadawan> don't all linux systems use x window system in the background?
<LinPadawan> but yes, thanks will have a look :)
<Animus74> Ben64: no . lshw -
<LinPadawan> all GUI linux systems*
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|maxmin,
<ubottu> maxmin,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ben64> Animus74: lshw -C VIDEO
<Animus74> Ben64: yes thats the command thats not working
<Ben64> Animus74: well you're typing it wrong
<Animus74> Ben64: um can i have the whole code again plz?
<Ben64> Animus74: lshw -C VIDEO
<Animus74> so when i tupe that, it gives me alist of how lsjw can be used
<Animus74> *lshw
<user___> i feel like X could be running more smoothly/quickly. from this pastebin after installing my graphics driver does it seem like there are major errors i can easily fix http://pastebin.com/fAE6hrKA - kubuntu 13.10
<Ben64> Animus74: then you're typing it wrong!
<Joupi> Animus74 : providing there is no error message with your lshw command, have you tried 'sudo lshw -html > system_info.html' and open in web browser ?
<bewees> Hi, I want to configure mod_wsgi for apache and I followed ubuntu instructions here: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#Python  But there is no /etc/apache2/sites-available/default  file for me in latter dir?
<LinPadawan> hi all - currently studying for first half of Comptia Linux+ exams and I'm a little confused with explanation of x11 client - server relationship. Study materials are telling me that the client supplies the data from applications to the server, which provides display and interaction capabilities to clients. It also says that this often resides on separate networked machines. On a PC linux installation, are both client-server on th
<LinPadawan> apologies if it's a stupid question, been studying all day and my mind isn't so fresh at this hour!
<LinPadawan> ooops
<LinPadawan> wrong ir
<LinPadawan> irc
<LinPadawan> sorry
<FloodBot1> LinPadawan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Danato> lol
<Animus74> it says PCI (sysfs)
<StevenR> morning. Got a problem with one user's profile/account that I can't pin down. No videos play. Not youtube/vlc/mythtv. It works with a fresh user, but I can't see anything that would block it. Both users are in the video/audio groups
<kaksddkf> hi all i installed paragon ntfs and it is twice fast as compared with NTFS-3G, i edited /etc/fstab to mount partitions at boot, but i don't mount to them at boot, i want to mount them as desired without any command, just like clicking the list of drives in nautilus left pane, partitions which are not mounted by fstab are visible in nautilus left pane, and they got mounted in /media/label, and drivers loaded for NTFS partitions are NTFS-3G , i want to load Para
<maxmin> ubottu: I ahve gone through the link. I have Windows xp (in Partition C:)already installed, and have 3 more empty NTFS partitinons. I will burn ISO to CD and install ubuntu to one of these empty partitions. Do you suggest any other which i should consider while installing Ubunut u as dual boot?
<ubottu> maxmin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> maxmin, one partition for / (root) one for /swap and one for ...?
<kaksddkf> what i want to acheive is to load  paragon NTFS drivers by default instead of NTFS-3G, i also unninstalled NTFS-3G but then kernel read only drivers got loaded instead of paragon-NTFS, anybody please help
<mathfreak_> cfhowlett: Is there a reason to continue setting up a partition for /swap?
<kaksddkf> read only situation is worse than R-W, :D
<cfhowlett> mathfreak_, habit more than anything, I suppose ...
<cfhowlett> mathfreak_, I can't see the harm in giving up 1 - 2% of my HDD to /swap
<sandman13> i deleted my other partition of windows while installing ubuntu can i recover them
<kaksddkf> cfhowlett: could you help me, as mentioned above
<mathfreak_> cfhowlett: Well, the space isn't so much an issue, but why not use a swap file instead of a swap partition?
<maxmin> cfhowlett: does ubuntu prompts me of these partitions whil i installing it? and how much should be each partition?
<cfhowlett> kaksddkf, whatever you're doing is over my head so .. sorry.  too much ignorance of that point to do you any good
<cfhowlett> maxmin, I can tell you mine ... 15 for the / (filesystem) 8 for the /swap and the remainder in  a dedicated /home.  Your mileage may varry
<cfhowlett> vary
<maxmin> is it GB or MB?
<sandman13> help me please
<cfhowlett> maxmin, GB
<Danato> sandman13: did you format the windows partition?
<kaksddkf> cfhowlett: i want to improve NTFS R/W perfromance and i installed paragon NTFS drivers, i am getting read/write  speed two times more than ntfs-3g, and i want to make them default drivers while mounting any NTFS partition, not only those partitions which are mentioned in /etc/fstab
<kaksddkf> for eg. take a NTFS formatted pendrive
<sandman13> Danato, i selected the option which deletes the windows
<cfhowlett> kaksddkf, right.  I understood a single digit percentage of that.  this is NOT my area of expertise or knowledge.  better to ask someone/somewhere else
<kaksddkf> cfhowlett: thanks
<Danato> sandman13: then yeah, it formated everything, you will have to repartition your disk and reinstall windows on that partition
<Touhou11> kaksddkf: I think pendrives still use FAT32 usually
<MonkeyDu1t> kaksddkf  i guess you're pioneering with that kind of NTFS format, don't expect much support
<sandman13> Danato: i'm planning to use ubuntu but i want my data back
<maxmin> cfhowlett: can i do partitions of 15GB for /root, 8 GB for /Swap and rest for .... before insatlling Ubuntu or Ubuntu ask me to do while installing?
<Touhou11> sandman13: When it deleted the partition, did it take a long time (30+ minutes), or did it take a few seconds? If the latter, most of your files might still be accessible
<MonkeyDu1t> kaksddkf  oh, paragon ntfs is for mac!
<cfhowlett> maxmin, you mean set up the partitions before starting install ?   sure
<kaksddkf> MonkeyDu1t: i just want to load paragon-ntfs drivers instead of ntfs-3g by default  and paragon-ntfs also exist for Linux also
<sandman13> Danato: don't know i left while it was installing
<MonkeyDu1t> kaksddkf  did you ask for advice in the !mac channel?
<Rory> i can't use ctrl-c in bash (any terminal) on my user, but I can on other users. Ubuntu 13.10. nothing happens when I press ctrl-C in bash to (for example) cancel a half-written command. but if I am running a script and hit ctrl-c it prints ^C to the console
<sandman13> Danato: i ran testdisk it only shows 96gb marked as linux rest of the disk space is not shown
<kaksddkf> MonkeyDu1t: No, this is the only channel i am aware of and this is a great channel to get help from community
<ikonia> Rory: intr is set wrong for that user
<maxmin> cfhowlett: I mean: can i re-arrange partitins for these Ubuntu from Windows XP before installing Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDu1t> kaksddkf  type /join macosx
<MonkeyDu1t> kaksddkf  type /join #macosx
<ikonia> MonkeyDu1t: why ?
<Rory> ikonia: stty -a http://paste.ubuntu.com/6437124/
<ikonia> MonkeyDu1t: he's asking for help in linux, why are you pointing him at macosx
<Touhou11> sandman13: Previously I used http://www.sysresccd.org to recover files on a corrupt filesystem, but it depends if you did a full format or not. If you did a full format your files are lost (afaik)
<ikonia> Rory: intr = ^V
<Rory> ikonia: EOF (C-d) doesn't work either
<Danato> sandman, theres an option to install ubuntu that says "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" which is ticked by default, and theres a "Warning: This will delete any files on the disk"
<MonkeyDu1t> ikonia  my line of thinking was: paragon is a mac thing, wouldnt harm to ask advice there
<kaksddkf> MonkeyDu1t: will they help me regarding the same issue, because i am on linux and i am using linux drivers and i never used MAC
<cfhowlett> maxmin, you're using windows to rearrange your partitions?  (Oh AND using xp? :)  well, you could but, I always found the gparted tool in ubuntu to be easier to deal with
<ikonia> MonkeyDu1t: there is a linux version also, the mac version would work different
<sandman13> Danato: yes i chose that
<Danato> sandman13: try to run gparted and see what it shows you
<ikonia> Rory: yes, because it's not set, look at the output you pasted
<MonkeyDu1t> well, learned something new then
<sandman13> it shows whole disk of 500gb with 11.2gb occupied
<Rory> ikonia: i don't really understand how stty works, I only came across it while investigating this. it says "eof = ^D" - I also can't use the scrollshweel on my mouse which might be related, might not. xorg.conf is empty
<ikonia> Rory: have you changed anything with your current user ?
<ikonia> Rory: as the tty settings don't get changed without effort, especially not on a perminent basis
<Rory> ikonia: no, I don't think so, I only installed this morning
<maxmin> cfhowlett: does ubuntu prompts me to do partions while installing Ubuntu?
<Rory> ikonia: it works if I switch terminal with ctrl-alt-f5
<ikonia> Rory: have you done anything like run scripts, install packages from external repos etc etc.
<Rory> ikonia: I have the nvidia graphics driver from xorg-edgers on this thinkpad W530
<ikonia> Rory: looks like your current terminal is messed up if it works in other terminals
<cfhowlett> maxmin, yes.  the first option is to let ubuntu auto install everything.  don't.  there's also an install next to windows option.  Yes.  OR you can go all manual and set it up yourself.
<geirha> Rory: echo "$BASH_VERSION, $TERM"
<frustrated_joe> hello, i'm back after having lunch... i will try again the reinstall... can i make a partition in my wubi 12.04, and use that partition then to install the 13.04 live dvd? is the partion made in wubi 12.04 a good partition?
<Rory> ikonia: Well it doesn't work in gnome-terminal, xterm or terminator so I'm wondering if it's an X or Unity thing
<cfhowlett> maxmin, also, if you boot ubuntu and launch "try ubuntu" you can go online to IRC for support.  then launch the installer.
<Rory> geirha: 4.2.45(1)-release, xterm
<ikonia> Rory: again, those things don't get changed on their own
<ikonia> Rory: you can test this just doing "stty intr ^C"
<ikonia> then interupt should work with ctrl+c
<Rory> ikonia: Not straight after doing that, do i have to run "reset"?
<ikonia> (note you have to do stty intr ctrl+v ctrl+c" to get ^C char - don't do shift +6 C)
<maxmin> cfhowlett: thank you. i will do like that.
<ActionParsnip> frustrated_joe: wubi is godawful. What version of Windows are you using?
<cfhowlett> maxmin, you could also install only ubuntu and put XP inside ubuntu via virtualbox
<Rory> ikonia: Yes I'm aware of that, wasn't just typing "^C"
<ikonia> Rory: ok, so that should enable "interupt" being bound to ctrl+c
<ActionParsnip> maxmin: XP is EOL on 1st APril 2014, just so you know
<frustrated_joe> win 7
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, "come to end, it's time has and not soon enough!" to quote Yoda.
<frustrated_joe> and yes, i am told off many times in here about the wubi-quality, that's why i am looking to reinstall
<Joupi> frustrated_joe : I currently have xubuntu 12.04 with virtualbox and windows 7 running inside, it runs fine but I have 4 cores and 6Go RAM
<Rory> ikonia: After running that, "stty -a" shows "intr = ^C" but cannot use ctrl-c
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: not a bad Windows version, does what it says on the tin
<ikonia> Rory: what happens when you press "ctrl +c"
<Rory> ikonia: Absolutely nothing
<ikonia> Rory: does it not display anything on screen ?
<ActionParsnip> frustrated_joe: if you resize your NTFS (Win7 can resize its own NTFS partitions), you can then install to the freed space. Or if you are installing from scratch, leave unpartitioned space and install to that and bypass the resizing phase altogether
<Rory> ikonia: as in, type some text in a terminal without pressing Return, pres ctrl+c and nothing happens
<Rory> ikonia: Nothing prints to the screen
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an alternative package for laptop anti-theft like 'prey', any sugestions?
<lotuspsychje> !info prey
<ubottu> prey (source: prey): utility for tracking stolen computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-7.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 527 kB, installed size 1101 kB
<ikonia> Rory: can I have a look at the output of stty now please.
<Rory> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/FpEfRWge
<ikonia> Rory: does ctrl+m work if you press it for EOL
<Rory> ikonia: Yes
<Rory> I'm sure there's something in the x server which is intercepting the ctrl-c
<ikonia> Rory: why do you think that ?
<Rory> ikonia: Just because it works when I switch to TTY 5
<ikonia> Rory: you could get a better idea doing "stty intr ^S" and testing ctrl+s as interupt
<ActionParsnip> Rory: which desktop and/or shell do you use?
<geirha> Rory: Someone had a similar case with Konsole in #bash last month.  If he started Konsole from KDE, ctrl+C didn't work. If he started Konsole via Alt+F2 run-dialog, it worked.
<ActionParsnip> Rory: and which release?
<ikonia> Rory: and that isn't default behaviour, hence why I'm querying what you did
<geirha> Rory: We didn't figure out what caused it though
<Rory> ikonia: Setting it to ctrl-s doesn't work, as in, I can't use ctrl-s as intr
<ikonia> Rory: try a few other keys, that may give a clue if it's not taking interupt, or not taking the keys
<ikonia> Rory: get someone with a standad ubuntu install to verify the behaviour and stty output
<ikonia> Rory: yours does not look standard at all
<Rory> I'm using Cinnamon currently but it also happens in Unity. I'll try some things. I'll also try removing the nvidia driver and seeing if using the open source one works
<ikonia> Rory: I think you're rushing ahead at random things
<ActionParsnip> Rory: which desktop and/or shell do you use? and which release?
<ikonia> Rory: try to break it down more
<ActionParsnip> Rory: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Rory: no need to pastebin, its a single line so can paste in the channel
<geirha> ActionParsnip: why /etc/issue rather than lsb_release?
<ActionParsnip> geirha: its a single line and works on any standard GNU Linux distro
<geirha> ActionParsnip: Except the sysadmin may decide to change it
<ph8_> hi all, i've got a usb stick that was encrypted with truecrypt but has been yanked before unmounting from a windows machine and is now 'unmountable'. I'm on a new ubuntu system and it's just /dev/sdb - i can't dd it because it says it's read only, i've checked hdparm and turned read only off but i'm still getting the same problem - any idea where i might be able to start to overwrite this bugger?
<ikonia> ph8_: read only would not be a problem for dd as dd is "READING" the read only disk.
<geirha> ph8_: are you running dd with sudo?
<[Ethos]> Good Day!
<geirha> ph8_: Anyway, if you put it back into a windows machine, you can have it fix the filesystem.
<cfhowlett> [Ethos], greetings
<rkokkelk> Hi guys, does anyone know if the one hunder papercuts project is still goingon??
<cfhowlett> !papercut
<ubottu> A papercut is a trivially fixable usability bug in a central Ubuntu component. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut for more info
<[Ethos]> say what language do they use to develop GUI For Ubuntu?
<DJones> rkokkelk: No, I think it was closed down
<rkokkelk> Thought so, cause the wikipage is not existing anymore.
<rkokkelk> Oke thanks!
<[Ethos]> downloading 13.10 now
<cfhowlett> rkokkelk, I think the current iteration of user input is ubuntu voices
<[Ethos]> ys
<DJones> rkokkelk: Maybe not, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/One%20Hundred%20Papercuts
<[Ethos]> espeak
<Hanumaan> unable to store the history in bash .bash_history .. I have kept the options  HISTFILESIZE=400000000  HISTSIZE=100000 but still it is not saving all my history disappears after restart of computer ..
<rkokkelk> cfhowlett: thanks I will look into it
<heavyammo> Is there an open source alternative to Skype to keep in touch with my skype contacts instead of installing skype?
<rkokkelk> DJones: ah yeah it's the URL, it was wrong, but thanks I will look for the rest on the wiki!
<[Ethos]> Is Windows considered Linux?
<user___> from this http://pastebin.com/fAE6hrKA what dependencies does it appear are missing
<k1l> [Ethos]: no.
<cfhowlett> [Ethos], no
<[Ethos]> :<
<heavyammo> [Ethos], no
<heavyammo> :D
<cfhowlett> !skype|heavyammo,
<ubottu> heavyammo,: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<geirha> Hanumaan: All history? so .bash_history is always empty?
<cfhowlett> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<cfhowlett> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<heavyammo> cfhowlett, so if I install Ekiga could I connect it to my Skype account?
<geirha> Hanumaan: Or does it end up at max 500 lines?
<Hanumaan> geirha, it ends up max 500 lines
<[Ethos]> say anyone got that clock thing to work on beginning screen of 13.10
<[Ethos]> the ones they use for Ubuntu Phones
<geirha> Hanumaan: Then you've probably just set HIST*SIZE in the wrong file. You have to set them in ~/.bashrc
<geirha> Hanumaan: And don't export them
<cfhowlett> heavyammo, nope.  ekiga and skype do not talk so far as I know.  note: the new google + hangouts has some kind of voip capability
<cfhowlett> heavyammo, skype is proprietary and is now owned by microsoft.
<[Ethos]> darn
<heavyammo> cfhowlett, I am just trying to chat with my Skype contacts, not Voip. I know that there are web applications such as plus.im that could do that, which makes me think there should be a open source software on Ubuntu capable of that too
<maxklim> hi!
<[Ethos]> Where is MS headed trying own everything
<cfhowlett> heavyammo, that I know of ... no.
<maxklim> /whois maxklim
<cfhowlett> maxklim, greetings
<Touhou11> [Ethos]: Making money? If others could use the same protocol they wouldn't have a monopoly on Skype calls
<[Ethos]> they bought Nokia as well, just few months ago.
<Touhou11> heavyammo: Be aware that after Microsoft bought Skype they altered the way the system works to allow recording of all calls. Previously Skype was a decentralised network
<heavyammo> cfhowlett, alrite thanks =)
<cfhowlett> heavyammo, best of luck
<[Ethos]> say if you were to be stuck in an island, would you save your friend or your wife?
<[Ethos]> only one person you can save.
<maxklim> wife
<heavyammo> Touhou11, I don't want to install Skype on my Ubuntu system for similar reasons...
<cfhowlett> !ot[Ethos],
<k1l> !ot | [Ethos]
<ubottu> [Ethos]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[Ethos]> sorry
<cfhowlett> !ot|[Ethos],
<ubottu> [Ethos],: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[Ethos]> just lightning up
<Touhou11> [Ethos]: Why can you only save one, are you going to eat the other person?
<k1l> Touhou11: please drop that topic into the #ubuntu-offtopic channel to keep this channel clear for support. thanks
<heavyammo> well, Touhou11, I really hope that Ubuntu  /will really
<[Ethos]> Touhou11: suppose they are drowning
<heavyammo>  Canonical will really make an effort to create a real alternative to the current state of voip etc.
<heavyammo> we need that
<[Ethos]> heh
<Touhou11> heavyammo: There's nothing wrong with the current alternatives to Skype, but it's vastly more convenient to stay on the same as everyone else so no-one switches
<heavyammo> I mean in terms marketing them, porting them to Windows, etc
<maxklim> Touhou11: the same situation is with xmpp vs icq and so on...
<maxklim> heavyammo: the problem is that every ubuntu user knows about windows, but not every windows user knows about canonical and its initiatives.
<user___> from this http://pastebin.com/fAE6hrKA what dependencies does it appear are missing
<gordonjcp> maxklim: for suitable values of "knows about"
<gordonjcp> I keep meaning to try windows
<gordonjcp> I heard it's got network support built in, in the newer versions
<maxklim> gordonjcp: you haven't ever try windows or it's a way of sarcasm?
<maxklim> * tried
<user___> can someone recommend a quick photo touchup tool for ubuntu/kubuntu  like the one that comes with ms office
<user___> lightweight
<cfhowlett> user___, shotwell
<cfhowlett> VERY quick/easy/limited menu
<gordonjcp> maxklim: I have Windows 3.11 on floppies
<gordonjcp> maxklim: that was the last version of Windows I used
<maxklim> gordonjcp: you are lucky ;-)
<hubahopp> i've got wifi authentication problems after upgrading to saucy. I can't seem to find a relevant bug, anyone had anything similar?
<user___> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> user___, hope that gives you what you want.
<philinux> user___: or gthumb and pinta
<geirha> gordonjcp: me too, and also an old game for windows 3.11 that I still enjoy. So I have win 3.11 installed in a dosbox along with that game. Great fun.
<user___> philinux: thanks also
<philinux> user___: try them all. shotwell annoys me with it's import thing. all my pics are already "organised by me" As with all things you may like that feature
<user___> philinux: plan to... just really simply looking for the tool like ms office picture manager has, the 'one click fix' for photos
<zughdsdsa> Hi, is there anybody who can explain me, what the kernel parameter timer_migration does? Thanks in advance
<Rory> ikonia: Reverting to the open-source nvidia driver (uninstalling nvidia-319) fixes my ^C thing
<geirha> Rory: oh, that's interesting
<queretaro> In the MOTD message I can see how many security updates are available. Can I know in some way which are the packages that have to be updates? I'm looking for something similar to /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<queretaro> updated*
<user___> from this http://pastebin.com/fAE6hrKA what dependencies does it appear are missing
<guest-NZfFvS> ping!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<maxklim> !ping
<guest-NZfFvS> ubottu! Im name is Patrick!
<cfhowlett> guest-NZfFvS, ubottu don't care what your name is.  Nothing personal.  What is your Ubuntu question.
<philinux> user___: you can set the default app in system settings > details
<bunduru> i gave up on my DWA-547 since it was not working ok and installed a DWL-G510 (ralink chip) but it doesn't appear to be working :s
<bunduru> and i can't figure out how to
<railsraider> is there a way to override the bashrc for all users without deleting the bashrc for each user? im overwriting the /etc/bash.bashrc
<user___> philinux: k
<bunduru> i read it should work out of the box :s
<heavyammo> In the Power information window, Ubuntu displays I have a 4000mah battery and my battery is 7800mah, should I be trying to change that as for example it changes my battery icon in the tray to RED when it goes lower than 30% and it's just pointless and confusing
<heavyammo> any other possible benefits?
<heavyammo> of changing it
<cfhowlett> heavyammo, power settings > battery management
<heavyammo> cfhowlett, I am on Xubuntu and I don't see anything similar to battery management
<djdie> I looking for a traduction software for ubuntu/linux when I select text and I do right click, I can choose traduction wich open a soft or a browser web windows (or whatever) with the traduction of the selection
<cfhowlett> heavyammo, I'm also on xubuntu.  You're right.  Look in the software center - there should be something you can install.
<Pici> djdie: Uh.. Perhaps #ubuntu-fr would be better for you, I'm don't really understand what you're asking ('traduction' doesn't mean anything in english)
 * cfhowlett thought it was only him.
<bunduru> wifi isn't appearing in the network manager, i just installed another wireless card but doesn't seem to be working
<bunduru> any tips?
<Dacs> howdy
<cfhowlett> Dacs, greetings
<bunduru> when i do sudo lshw -C network it seems to be there "UNCLAIMED"
<bunduru> hey
<TIBS02> ello
<ab0030> hi
<ab0030> who's it going ?
<TIBS02> anyone tell me if the ubuntu is mini install does it install from the net
<TIBS02> ?
<DJones> TIBS02: Mostly from the net
<DJones> !minimal | TIBS02
<ubottu> TIBS02: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LjL> TIBS02: the Mini ISO installs (mostly) from the network, yes
<Dacs> if i have two boxes one is running M$ and the other is running ubuntu. Ubuntu box is head less, and in the same network as M$. how can i export ubuntu destop to windows machine please
<TIBS02> wicked thankies
<TIBS02> ill install that now
<cfhowlett> Dacs, export?  you mean to install it?
<cfhowlett> !px3
<cfhowlett> !pxe
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<djdie> Pici: hahah very sorry about that traduction = translation in french
<djdie> I looking for a translation software for ubuntu/linux when I select text and I do right click, I can choose translation wich open a soft or a browser web windows (or whatever) with the translation of the selection
<heavyammo> djdie, I don;t really thing that such piece of software exists, I barely get what you are trying to say though
<heavyammo> like, in what programs do you want to have that
<cfhowlett> djdie, google translate
<bunduru> ubuntu isn't playing nice with my wireless cards
<maxklim> djdie: try goldendict
<djdie> cfhowlett: yes i have it, but i looking for the same but in the Operation Systme level
<djdie> maxklim: ok i'll try it
<djdie> thanks
<cfhowlett> djdie, Sorry, can't help much.  You CAN install additional language support
<maxklim> djdie: you are welcome!
<cfhowlett> perhaps run 2 logins: one in language 1, one in language 2??
<heavyammo> djdie, yeah why don;t you get ubuntu in french...
<auronandace> djdie: it depends on the application you are using
<tiago_> Hi
<zughdsdsa> Hi, is there anybody who can explain me, what the kernel parameter timer_migration does? Thanks in advance
<JoseGabriel> Hello Everyone. I'm having problems installing a network printer. After I chose it, it looks for a driver, then neither gutenprint nor local driver do anything. After I click Forwards it just stays there.
<Dacs> cfhowlett: i want to pull ubuntu destop
<cfhowlett> tiago_, greetings
<JoseGabriel> Any ideas?
<JoseGabriel> Perhaps command line alternative to do it?
<tiago_> do you know in which channel I can ask for help in a simple bash script?
<Dacs> cfhowlett: graphical interface
<Pici> tiago_: #bash
<cfhowlett> Dacs, you want to install unity in windows?  ???
<djdie> auronandace: when i select a piece of text (whatever software), when i rick-click on, i can choose translation en->fr in the menu
<tiago_> thanks
<tiago_> #bash
<tiago_> how do I change channel? p
<tiago_> how do I change channel? :p
<tiago_> I haven't used IRC for years now
<DJones> tiago_: /join channelname
<maxklim> tiago_: use "/join #bash"
<tiago_> thanks!
<tiago_> it worked!
<auronandace> djdie: yes, i think that feature would depend on the application (rather than the os)
<dhanu> hello is any body there
<maxklim> dhanu: yep
<bunduru> lol ...yay for ndiswrapper
<zughdsdsa> mhh, is there nobody which can explain me the parameter timer_migration?  Where can I get information about this parameter?  I'm using Duckduckgo and google for more than an hour now :(
<DJones> zughdsdsa: It might be worth asking in ##linux somebody there may have an idea, its probably pretty rare most people here will have come across it if they're not compiling kernels (which is what I assume you're doing)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<maxklim> BluesKaj: hey!
<BluesKaj> Hi maxklim
<DJones> zughdsdsa: Maybe this helps though http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0809.2/0041.html
<dhanu> where to install boot loader when installing ubuntu 12.04?
<dhanu> many doubts
<JoseGabriel> Can anybody help me install a network printer. Seems like the gui installer is failing.
<zughdsdsa> Thanks. Honestly I'm having an performance issue. One of our systems is causing a high load after some time. After some investigation with top and diagrams from nagios we saw, that the migration-processes are causing the problem. We got this problem after updating to 12.4.3 from 10.4
<JoseGabriel> After selecting use local driver and clicking Forward it doesn't do anything.
<dhanu>  where to install boot loader when installing ubuntu 12.04?
<dhanu>  where to install boot loader when installing ubuntu 12.04?
<dhanu>  where to install boot loader when installing ubuntu 12.04?
<DJones> !repeat | dhanu
<ubottu> dhanu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JoseGabriel> Isntead of asking me where the ppd file is.
<Touhou11> !repeat|dhanu
<ubottu> dhanu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dhanu>  where to install boot loader when installing ubuntu 12.04?
<Hanumaan> geirha, I have just kept HISTSIZE=10000  HISTFILESIZE=200000000 these 2 line in start of the ~/.bashrc and restarted but still only 500 are remembered ..
<geirha> Hanumaan: Make sure they're not changed further down in the file
<JoseGabriel> Maybe a command line solution to my issue?
<geirha> Hanumaan: and make sure that e.g. echo "$HISTSIZE"  outputs the correct number
<Dacs> is there a way i can access my ubuntu desktop from windows
<maxklim> Dacs: VNC
<maxklim> Dacs: x11vnc
<sabgenton> is there a way to tell apt-get update to ingnore gpg keys completely?
<sabgenton> I tried --allow-unauthenticated  but it still didn't work
<Dacs> maxklim: is it possible to do it with Cygwin
<fcuk112> in terminator i click preferences and the app crashes, anyone experience this issue?
<maxklim> Dacs: you can use native VNC clients and servers for both windows and linux
<JoseGabriel> I do get the following output from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6437659/
<guest-NZfFvS> You need to join pass key (localhost).
<guest-NZfFvS> Bye!
<Touhou11> Dacs: If you want to run specific graphical Linux applications on Windows, you get better performance using XMing (a Windows X Server)
<guest-NZfFvS> Soon for chat!
<djdie> quit
<Gorroth> i'm always waaaaaaay too unhappy with that
<Gorroth> i like firing up a VM instead
<junka> if F32 faster than ext4?
<junka> FAT32*
<Touhou11> junka: No. Also EXT4 has significantly more features as a filesystem than FAT32. You should only use FAT32 where you need cross-OS compatibility, as it's supported by almost everything
<user234> Hi, does anyone know if there is a way to get ifconfig or iwconfig in crouton for chromebooks??
<junka> Touhou11, thanks. Is there a better filesystem than EXT4?
<Touhou11> junka: EXT4 is a good general purpose filesystem. There are other specialized filesystems which are better in specific scenarios, but unless you're running a large server farm I wouldn't worry about it
<dracan_lin> @junka, if you're a home user, stick to ext4
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an alternative anti-theft package like 'prey', any sugestions?
<lotuspsychje> !info prey
<dracan_lin> unless you have older hardware... if so, get yourself ext2
<ubottu> prey (source: prey): utility for tracking stolen computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-7.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 527 kB, installed size 1101 kB
<Totorus> Hello all,
<dracan_lin> hi Totorus!
<Totorus>  I wanted to create my samba4 package to use version 4.0.3 on Ubuntu precise. I changed debian / rules:  ""--bundled-libraries=NONE,pytevent,iniparser,tdb,tevent,ldb,pyldb-util"" and when I run dpkg-buildpackage I in this error: dh_install --sourcedir=/var/lib/debuild/jgoffaux/samba4-4.0.3+dfsg1/debian/tmp --list-missing --fail-missing
<Totorus> dh_install: usr/share/man/man8/tdbbackup.8 exists in /var/lib/debuild/xxxxxxx/samba4-4.0.3+dfsg1/debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<Totorus> Do you have any idea
<Totorus> dracan_lin, hi
<maxklim> Totorus: hey!
<Touhou11> Totorus: Have you looked for a PPA of Samba4 instead?
<dracan_lin> hi Totorus... no idea on your question! keep asking and posting on forums
<Totorus> Touhou11, PPA ?
<Totorus> dracan_lin, ;)
<Touhou11> Totorus: Personal Package Archive, software which has been already compiled to run on Ubuntu by someone else. It lets you install newer versions of specific software you want
<Touhou11> Totorus: Usually easier than compiling yourself
<Totorus> Touhou11, Thls, I look site web
<Totorus> website*
<MonkeyDu1t> Totorus  but: a ppa is not screened or controlled, so it may make your system unstable
<Touhou11> Yes, I should have pointed that out.
<makara> experience with VPNs anyone?
<user__> libreoffice --calc %U -------- X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error) <--- any quick fixes for this?
<ActionParsnip> makara: client ofr server?
<ActionParsnip> user__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> makara: ofr = or
<makara> ActionParsnip, i simply want to setup an OpenVPN between my pc and a server. I'm following http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9916?page=0,2
<user__> ActionParsnip, saucy
<makara> ActionParsnip, but I want to use public/private keys
<ActionParsnip> makara: what are you using the VPN to achieve?
<sabgenton> what is ubuntus equivalent to  debian-keyring?
<ActionParsnip> user__: tried renaming the libreoffice configuration folder then relaunch the application
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: gnome-keyring
<sabgenton> thanks
<makara> ActionParsnip, all sorts of things
<ActionParsnip> makara: for web access etc you can use Squid through an SSH tunnel
<ActionParsnip> makara: not used vpn in Ubuntu myself.
<SuperLag> AMD Xconfig resets on every reboot. :(
<makara> ActionParsnip, I want to use a VPN, if only for my education
<user__> ActionParsnip, any hints as to the folder location
<makara> ActionParsnip, I was not convinced with Squid. It's config file is enormous.
<ActionParsnip> user__: in ~/.config maybe, or just in ~
<azerus> Does anyone know if using winbind to bind to my ActiveDirectory will register multiple hostnames to the DC's DNS?
<SuperLag> I'm using the fglrx drivers, and I've asked in #ati... but all I get is <crickets>.
<makara> ActionParsnip, so I'm looking into Nginx for reverse proxying my website. But even that isn't going so smoothly
<ActionParsnip> user__: no bad thing, are there not videos on YouTube etc on this?
<ActionParsnip> makara: I use squid+ssh, the only line I changed was allow from all hosts :)
<user__> ActionParsnip, on what, the original error i posted or libreoffice dir
<ActionParsnip> user__: the libreoffice directory in ~/.config , rename it then launch the application. Is it better?
<user__> ActionParsnip, no libreoffice under ~/.config
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: is there a way to bypass public key unavailability   (I'm experimenting in vm with different repos) ?
<user__> or lib-anything
<makara> ActionParsnip, :) well I need to know squid too. in time....
<ActionParsnip> user__: is there a hidden folder in $HOME then?
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: just import the GPG key (I assume you mean for a PPA)
<junka> Touhou11, what about JFS? I read it has low CPU usage
<ActionParsnip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22456/jfs-vs-ext4-vs-ext3
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip:  no I'm messing with debian unstable  gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys bla seems to be working
<ActionParsnip> junka: interesting stuff
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: debian isnt supported here
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: but is there any way you can just  turn of  the checking?
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: ask in #debian
<Touhou11> junka: I used JFS for a while. You're talking about tiny amounts of performance though, rarely going to notice any difference tbh
<ActionParsnip> junka: Touhou11: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1204_fs&num=3
<molgrum> aptitude says i have jockey-gtk installed, terminal says it is not found, what do i do?
<user__> ActionParsnip, not that i see, this is libreoffice preinstalled in saucy
<user__> fwiw
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: but i'm asking about apt-get's update mechanism ...  regardless of what your updating
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: you are usig Debian, Debian is not supported here
<sabgenton> the distro is ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: 'debian unstable' is not 'ubuntu'
<MonkeyDu1t> sabgenton  what's the ouput of     cat /etc/issue
<jhutchins_wk> sabgenton: This is exactly the kind of issue that is different between distros.
<sabgenton> no but what if I want to make my own ppa, ppas come from debian unstable a lot of the time
<jpds> sabgenton: You can't turn off the checking, but you can ignore it
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: no, PPAs are made by people compileing their own code and making deb files
<sabgenton> jpds: how do you ignore it?
<jpds> sabgenton: No, PPAs are only for Ubuntu.
<sabgenton> jpds: but some are made from debian unstable
<jpds> sabgenton: sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes <package>
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: that's their porogative, PPAs are also not supported here
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SuperLag> Okay. I have a new AMD video card for which I'm using the fglrx drivers. The settings get reset to defaults every singe #$$#@#$#$@#$ time I reboot. I'm signed in. I've got the config set up how I want it. How can I have root copy that xorg.conf file into place, so the *proper* configuration is there before X loads, and I get the *proper* settings every time?
<sabgenton> jpds: what about apt-get update if it fails on public keys
<molgrum> reinstalling jockey-gtk did not help :(
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478310 has some useful commands
<genii> !xorgconf | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<sabgenton> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<sabgenton> im not on debian
<sabgenton> all though I have debian allso
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: then why say it is 'debian unstable' earlier, then say it's ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: it makes no sense at all
<sabgenton> unrelatedly
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: then keep things tht are relatedly', yeah?
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: if you can give the full output ofL   sudo apt-get update      I can advise
<junka> can i disable journaling on ext4?
<ActionParsnip> junka: you can convert it to Ext2, yes
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: that generates a new config. I already have a working config. The problem is that it gets reset every reboot.
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: I want the working settings to *stick*.
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: is the file mounted read only? The one that /etc/X11 is on
<maria33> ciao
<queretaro> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates there are several ways to enable automatic security updates... Which one is the one Ubuntu uses by default?
<maria33> !list
<ubottu> maria33: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dracan_lin> junka, ext4 is a journaling filesystem! no point changing anything, unless you're low on resources (CPU,HDD)
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: use http://pastie.org to host the text
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: no sir. 644 root:root
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: but if you run:  mount     is the file system readonly
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: and / is mounted rw
<junka> dracan_lin, i'm on a netbook with o low cpu. Should I switch to ext2?
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: the ACL doesnt show readonly-ness
<dracan_lin> @junka, I'm on a Laptop AMD athlon 1200! I'm not sure you'll see a performance boost with ext2
<dracan_lin> @junka didn't mention I have ext4 puppy linux
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: once we have the output, we can advise
<junka> I see. Maybe I should leave it as it is
<dracan_lin> @junka, brobably yes! browse the web to see advantages and disadvantages
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: not that I can see, no
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: http://sprunge.us/WhOj
<dracan_lin> @junka, if you want to see performance, get a cheap 35$ ssd and install only necessary files and the os!
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: mixing debian and ubuntu repos will cause you a LOT of issues
<sabgenton> I'm just asking does apt-get have a 'ingore keys'  option
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 8B48AD6246925553
<jost> Is there a way to get the network manager deliver verbose log entries? Using it via CLI would be ok
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: just import it
<sabgenton> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> sabgenton: Options like that would depend on whether it was apt-get from Debian or apt-get from Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: you will get a big mess and nobody will support you
<sabgenton> I would still be interested as to how apt works  like is there a ingore
<jost> I'm trying to connect to a VPN, but the connection fails... the log entries don'T help
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: they can be ignored, the GUI package installers will just warn you, they are not essential
<sabgenton> jhutchins_wk: it's ubuntu, ubuntu apt-get
<babilen> sabgenton: You are probably aware that mixing distributions like that is, well, slightly suboptimal, aren't you?
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: btw, your 'ubuntu' distro is not supported here as you are adding Debian sources to your OS
<sabgenton> oh
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: personally I think its a debian box with Ubuntu repos added, which I doubt the debian guys will touch
<sabgenton> so  that was just a warning
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: yes the GPG key thing is a warning
<sabgenton> as in it does nothing?
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: yes, its just a nice to have
<sabgenton> so I don't actually need to get rid of the warning
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: no
<sabgenton> I see
<sabgenton> thanks that was really all I wanted to understand
<sabgenton> I've had it with purly ubuntu stuff before
<sabgenton> but not recently
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: you know what *amazes* me? Uninstalling the fglrx *crap* and simply using the radeon driver, as well as the Display options in System Settings... JUST WORKS. I would have figured that the stuff straight from AMD would have worked *better*.
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: not always the case
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: a little frustrated... can you tell? :)
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: there is a legacy PPA for 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx ATI GPUs which helps in Precise
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: which part isn't always the case? that the closed-source workes better?
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: sometimes the opensource can run better
<pl_> hallo  pi need help , how do download yahoo  messenger in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pl_: pidgin can chat on Yahoo
<pl_>  thnks let me try it now
<farhang> Hi every one
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: thanks for the one liner handy to have
<farhang> How can I enable the sound of xubuntu 13.10 ???
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: I have it in a script, just replace the hex code with $1 and you can use it to import lots of keys :)
<farhang> How can I enable the sound of xubuntu 13.10 ???
<ActionParsnip> farhang: what is the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<A_I_> hi
<A_I_> is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop a live CD ? can I run Ubuntu without actually installing it on the machine ?
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: yes, it will run in RA<
<ActionParsnip> RAM*
<dracan_lin> @farhang: you're probably on pulseaudio! does your soundcard even work?
<dracan_lin> @ Α_Ι yes, you can boot with it and take it for a spin ;-)
<A_I_> ok, I have some datas to retreive on an installed server which I've forgot the password... :-/
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: why is there not a backup of the data?
<A_I_> ActionParsnip  because ... :-)
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: what is the drive IDE, or motor fails, where is your data?
<fjygj`gjhgj> hello
<farhang> ActionParsnip, should i write all those together ??
<fjygj`gjhgj> !list
<dracan_lin> @A_I get something lighter like lubuntu
<ubottu> fjygj`gjhgj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<farhang> dracan_lin, yup,
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: think about it, 1Tb HDD costs peanuts now and will give a solid backup media
<farhang> dracan_lin, i just reinstalled my ubuntu,
<ActionParsnip> farhang: copy and paste it to the terminal as one big command, don't try and retype it
<ActionParsnip> farhang: I assume you ran full updates
<LucidGuy> Anyone want to recommend where to purchase a SSL cert?  rapidSSL any good?
<LucidGuy> Cheap and fast is a priority
<ikonia> LucidGuy: not really the function of this channel
<A_I_> dracan_lin lubuntu also live CD ?
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<impulze> when installing libcurl4-gnutls-dev:i386 it wants to remove libcurl4-gnutls-dev, why is that?
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: yes Lubuntu is also a liveCD
<ikonia> A_I_: any livecd will work just fine, I'm not sure why you are being directed to lubuntu
<farhang> ActionParsnip, I already updated it. thanks man. now I should restart ? or anything else to do ?
<A_I_> ikonia what live CD would you advice me ?
<ActionParsnip> farhang: run the command and a URL will be generated, post that URL in here
<ikonia> A_I_: anyone you want, it really doesn't matter,
<farhang> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b6d3853dbfdf05080e0b31e415684b6a0dcdc54f
<farhang> ActionParsnip, and then ??
<ActionParsnip> farhang: gimme a sec....jeez
<A_I_> what's the smallest ISO live cd ?
<ActionParsnip> farhang: echo "options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> farhang: reboot to test
<mauro_> buonasera
<ZIPY> A_I_: puppylinux is very small
<kaksddkf> My question is from any linux geek here,  i am a noob in linux but discovered a way to make a fast performing system, by default in nautilus left pane, while mounting NTFS partitions ntfs-3g drivers loads , i installed paragon NTFS drivers for better performance and they are providing better performance, what do i want to make paragon drivers default  drivers while mounting any ntfs partition, instead of ntfs-3g. How to do that?  anybody please help or guide wh
<bean> DSL is probably smaller.
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: tinycore or xpud
<ActionParsnip> tinyis 12Mb :)
<A_I_> :-)
<A_I_> thanks a lot guys !
<Touhou11> LucidGuy: I purchased from http://www.instantssl.com before, they were the cheapest after researching. Not the slickest customer service, but the certificate is fine
<kaksddkf> i also uninstalled ntfs-3g but then kernel read only driver came into effect
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: SSL purchasing is offtopic here
<dracan_lin> @Α_Ι, I agree, any ligtweight live distro would do!
<ikonia> kaksddkf: the mount option -t dictates the kenrel moudule used, within nautlius that is different, you'd have to research where it takes those options, I suspect it comes from dbus
<kaksddkf> ikonia: it comes from udisk i think
<ikonia> kaksddkf: what is udisk ?
<LucidGuy> Touhou11, thanks
<kiwi_> hi ... i cant set the 'roll up' (toggle shade) on titlebar double click .. even though i made respective settings using gnome-tweak-tool and ubuntu-tweak ... is it a compiz issue ... any idea?  ubuntu 12.04-64
<jcz> what is the compression of vmlinuz kernel found in /boot/ ?
<ActionParsnip> kiwi_: ask in #compiz too
<kiwi_> ok
<ActionParsnip> jcz: use file command on the files, it may tell you
<ubuntuuser> hello guys
<kiwi_> the window maximes on double click, though it shouldnt
<jcz> ActionParsnip: it just says that its data
<ActionParsnip> jcz: bum
<ubuntuuser> I'm using an Ubuntu-based distro now. One question. How do I install gambas2 on my PC?
<jcz> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuuser: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> jcz: just an exclamation of exasperation
<ikonia> ubuntuuser: exactly what distribution are you using
<kaksddkf> ActionParsnip:  i think you are a great linux PRO.
<ubuntuuser> Zorin OS 7 @ikonia
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuuser: not supported here
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuuser: ask in #zorinos
<ikonia> ubuntuuser: ok, so #zorin is the correct support channel
<ikonia> ah #zorinos sorry
<ActionParsnip> kaksddkf: been around the block a few times, thee are better than me by a LOT
<ubuntuuser> sure then. I thought I might get some support since Zorin is UBuntu-based but thanks anyways
<ollie-> ubuntuuser you can try the ubuntu software centre
<ikonia> ubuntuuser: sorry about that
<kaksddkf> ActionParsnip: i have seen you many times here, solving difficult problems of the guys/gals
<Rory> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> kaksddkf: www.duckduckgo.com www.google.com is all I use....
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<santosh> Hey its off-topic but I wanna make friend from US. :P
<ActionParsnip> santosh: try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<ubuntuuser> I can talk about Xubuntu here right?
<ollie-> santosh go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rory> ubuntuuser: Might be better suited to #xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuuser: yes, Xubuntu is a supported distro from Canonical. Zorin is not
<ollie-> oh damn, he did it before me
<ollie-> is there a gui  to change the boot screen?
<ollie-> or loading..
<kaksddkf> ollie-: use super-boot-manager
<ubuntuuser> Great. So I burned a xubuntu 13.10 iso to a CD today and stuck in into my CD drive. Tried to boot it off the bootloader (F12) but drive did not detect anything and went straight to GRUB
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuuser: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuuser: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<impradeepy> ollie try plymouth manager
<ubuntuuser> I burned it at x16 speed so
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuuser: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<ollie-> i didnt see super-boot-manager in the software centre, so i will try plymouth manager
<Roshan> hello, is it a right forum to discuss the troubles with ati ??
<wurm> Salutations.
<ubuntuuser> and how do I do it (sorry, Linux NOOB) @ActionParship
<ActionParsnip> ollie-: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth; sudo update-initramfs -u
<ActionParsnip> ollie-: you can choose from the themes you have installed
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ubuntuuser
<ubottu> ubuntuuser: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuuser: without MD5 test, how did you know the data was complete and cosistant??
<ollie-> where can i find alternative themes?
<impradeepy> ollie sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ingalex/super-boot-manager
<ollie-> oh wait, i will google this
<ActionParsnip> ollie-: there are some in the repos
<ikonia> adding that PPA is a bad idea
<impradeepy> sudo apt-get update
<impradeepy> sudo apt-get install super-boot-manager
<Roshan> the unity desktop is having trouble wherea s gnome-shell and xubuntu-desktop si working...
<ActionParsnip> impradeepy: considering I gave the command to set the theme, seems a bit pointless
<ActionParsnip> Roshan: Gnome is the desktop, Unity is a shell :)
<impradeepy> agreed
<ollie-> "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ingalex/super-boot-manager/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Package"
<ikonia> impradeepy: adding that PPA is a bad idea.
<Roshan> ActionParsnip gnome-shell is working ..
<ikonia> impradeepy: doing it blindly is an even worse one
<ActionParsnip> ollie-: doesnt support Saucy http://ppa.launchpad.net/ingalex/super-boot-manager/ubuntu/dists
<ActionParsnip> impradeepy: ^
<impradeepy> hmm but without testing
<ActionParsnip> impradeepy: only goes up to Raring
<impradeepy> i am using 13.04
<impradeepy> yes
<ActionParsnip> impradeepy: ollie- isnt
<Roshan> ActionParsnip i was puzzled to see why lspci -vvnn | grep VGA didnt show ATI?AMD whereas fglrx showed ..
<impradeepy> but we should try atleast to add something to our repository sometimes it did works
<tapia> Hi. I'm having some problems setting a bluetooth speakers
<ollie-> hmm
<tapia> is this the right place to ask?
<Roshan> ActionParnsip: in guest mode , the unity launcher and top panel is coming but no backgrund ..
<ActionParsnip> impradeepy: the PPA you advised doesnt support the release the user has, so why advise it?
<impradeepy> reset unity
<ActionParsnip> Roshan: Unity is a plugin for Compiz, Gnome shell uses mutter (might be metacity) either way, fewer issues as junk Compiz isnt running
<impradeepy> actually was not knowing
<ubuntuuser> it's the correct MD5
<ActionParsnip> impradeepy: makes sense to ask first doesnt it
<farhang> ActionParsnip, hi, it hasn't been solved yet :\
<impradeepy> agreed
<impradeepy> cheers :)
<ubuntuuser> 1048df77899ca8d9d6ba23427b4d6259 (xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso)
<Roshan> ActionParsnip: ya , but how to get opengl module loaded?? my account was blank but in guest modeit is partial blank ..
<ActionParsnip> farhang: ok, remove the line from the file, you will need:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf     to get write access
<ActionParsnip> Roshan: which release are you using?
<Roshan> ubuntu 13.10 amd64
<Roshan> ActionParsnip : ubuntu 13.10 amd64
<ActionParsnip> Roshan: not sure then dude. Are there any bugs reported? IMHO Compiz is a joke and should be ditched
<impradeepy> lol
<Roshan> ActionParsnip: i hv not tried ubuntu 13.04 .. it is first ubuntu release , i want to try web apps ..
<Roshan> ActionParnsip: so Unity is a joke??
<ubuntuuser> welp, MD5 is correct er
<ollie-> hmm.. i cannot (or dont know how) to add any themes to the boot loader thingy
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, your opinion of compiz is not relevant to support.  I'm using it (with xfce) as a WM with Emerald as the decorator and it works extremely well for my usage.
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: i can still express my opinion
<Roshan> mbeierl, ok .. let me try the problem of compiz with amd
<Roshan> mbeierl, my amd driver is Radeon HD 8600M series
<maniong> I am currently starting my internet connection via a simple shell script which runs "sudo wvdial" (the script is owned by root with a no password clause in sudoers file) but when I run it it keeps a window open titled "sudo". How can I make this run silently in the background?
<wheatthin> Roshan, you can determine whichi plugin that compiz uses by installing ccsm and disabling each plugin one at a time
<impradeepy> ollie ve u installed themes from synaptics?
<auronandace> mbeierl: isn't emerald no longer maintained?
<wheatthin> Roshan, perhaps only one plugin is responsible for the crappy performance
<zykotick9> !emerald | auronandace yes.
<ubottu> auronandace yes.: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Roshan> wheatthin, oh ..ok
<sandman13> can't really decide between ubuntu and mint
<Roshan> maniong ..
<Roshan> maniong, put & at the end of the command ..
<Roshan> maniong, there u change it to background job :)
<ActionParsnip> sandman13: the mint community is significantly smaller than Ubuntu's
<maniong> Roshan, oh ok thanks =)
<impradeepy> sandman13  ubuntu
<wheatthin> not that size matters :P
<impradeepy> lol
<maniong> sandman13, try the live cd's for both and decide for yourself... they both have their own merits =)
<Roshan> i think Linux mint switched to debain to avoid the ubuntu security updates .. still theu get debain security patches
<Roshan> and they are even
<sandman13> i have run both but cannot decide
<MonkeyDust> sandman13  flip a coin
<impradeepy> sandman13 try fedora u ll increase ur confussion
<Roshan> maniong , u can try learning about hot plug
<Roshan> maniong, em trying this .. instead of modprobe everytime
<maniong> Roshan, wvdial isn't an elegant fix but it's the best I can figure out with this mobile broadband for now.... it's..... utilitarian >_>
<wheatthin> maniong, can add it to /etc/modules.d to autoload
<longviewbits> I'm using Pidgin, and in Preferences... I've got "Show System Tray Icon" set to Always. But it doesn't show up on the Menu bar.
<sandman13> impradeepy, i have installed ubuntu
<Roshan> wheatthin: that way it does modprobe everytime ..or hv to do with modprobe.conf ??
<impradeepy> so no more confusion? sandman13
<wheatthin> Roshan, just add it to modules.d, and it'll load the module at boot every time
<Roshan> wheatthin: does it automatically wvdial everytime when it is hot-plugged or i hv to execute it??
<wheatthin> ahh, you have to execute it
<maniong> ???? I'm not loading any kernel modules just a ppp script
<wheatthin> wvdial*
<wheatthin> ahh, then do it with cron
<xangua> longviewbits: if you are using unity, it will not...pidgin is however integrated to the message indicator (envelope) with the package pidgin-libnotify enabled. If is not, you need to enable it in Tools>Plugins>search for Libnotify
<Roshan> wheatthin: ok .. let me see ,
<sandman13> impradeepy: yes and no
<impradeepy> sandman13 13.10?
<maniong> Oh so I can use cron to automagically run wvdial whenever I plug it in?
<Phixab> hello there
<longviewbits> xangua: Libnotify popups?
<lecoeus> what's up people
<Phixab> i have aprob with xsane to operate the scanner of my canon pixma mp230. Found info about compiling and replace some sane-backend files to have a more updated version to supporet the scanner
<Phixab> problöem is that the suggestion using git to get the sources doesnt connect at all
<ActionParsnip> Phixab: did you check the Canon Europe website for support? They make debs for some of their products.
<Phixab> already donne it and installed
<Phixab> doesnnt make xsane to work or detect the scanner
<Phixab> git clone git://git.debian.org/sane/sane-backends.git
<ActionParsnip> Phixab: tried simplescan?
<Phixab> that command ddint work to conenct to download the sources i need to upgrade
<Phixab> none of the scanner apps worlks
<Phixab> "no scanners detected" on any app strying tooperate the scanner
<Phixab> thr printing worksw
<Phixab> just the scanner that isnt detected yet
<Phixab> and the sane-backends should be on version at least :
<Phixab> git clone git://git.debian.org/sane/sane-backends.git
<Phixab> root@lappis:~# scanimage -V
<Phixab> scanimage (sane-backends) 1.0.22; backend version 1.0.22
<Phixab> should be at least 1.0.23 to be able to operate the scanner i have
<ActionParsnip> Phixab: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Phixab> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177594
<Phixab> read there and the info aboput the git instruction
<ActionParsnip> Phixab: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Phixab> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<jhutchins_wk> Phixab: A rather common problem with recent releases is that the permissions on the scanner device are root only, or a group that the user is not automatically added to.
<maniong_> Roshan, adding an ampersand after the command didn't seem to help it still runs in a terminal window titled "sudo"
<Phixab> sure , but thescanimage shows too old version
<jhutchins_wk> Phixab: You might check /dev and see if the scanner is there, and you might also look through dmesg to see if there are any pertinent messages.
<Phixab> it wont be detected/operate properly anyways afaik from google
<Roshan> maniong .. press enter now
<Roshan> u ll see the prompt ..now ..
<ActionParsnip> Phixab: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nathan-renniewaldock/sane; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    will give sane-backends 1.0.23
<ActionParsnip> Phixab: https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/sane?field.series_filter=precise
<ActionParsnip> Phixab: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=sane-backends
<jhutchins_wk> maniong_: cron is strictly a time-based scheduler.  udev is event driven, it can take actions when a device is connected.  There are other systems that can take actions when a connection comes up.
<Roshan> jhutchins_wk: cool .it s a lot to learn
<Phixab> ty for the backends link
<chrisjackonline> Salut a tous comment installer flash player sous ubuntu studio ???
<jhutchins_wk> Roshan: hotplug and udev are variations on the same kind of approach.
<k1l_> !fr | chrisjackonline
<ubottu> chrisjackonline: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Roshan> jhutchins_wk: i suppose udev is based on hotplug??
<Roshan> jhutchins_wk: i mean hotplug is provided by kernel
<Phixab> it clone git://git.debian.org/sane/sane-backends.git
<Phixab> doesnt work for me
<Phixab> swerver down ?
<jhutchins_wk> Roshan: Not sure how to explain the differences.  udev is a lower-level, more modern system.  hotplug was an interim system that preceeded it but still has it's uses.
<farhang> ActionParsnip, hi again, sorry i disconnected.
<jhutchins_wk> Phixab: alioth is down.  Check in #debian.
<farhang> ActionParsnip, after gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  what should i do ????
<gazarsgo> how do i evaluate the output of free -m ? what's buffers/cache -/+ mean ?
<k1l_> gazarsgo: linuxatemyram.com explains it quite well
<gazarsgo> haha awesome
<ActionParsnip> farhang: remove the last line, which is the one the command added
<farhang> ActionParsnip, is this it ?? options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad
<VsioZashibis> hi. someone just shared a folder with me using ubuntu one account. This folder has many many files. Is there a way to download an entire folder instead of individual files ?
<ActionParsnip> farhang: yes, then reboot
<ActionParsnip> farhang: then run:  alsamixer   and check all levels are maxxed and unmuted
<Phixab> after ive added ppa:nightuser/sane-backends-backports into the other sources , can i use this right off from apt-get install ??
<Phixab> or do i have to update any kind of db first ?
<ActionParsnip> Phixab: sudo apt-get update   first
<molgrum> can i make unitys flashing icons behave like windows 7? i.e. flash the whole icon instead of just the edges?
<MonkeyDust> molgrum  unity-tweak-tool has a lot of options and settings
<molgrum> MonkeyDust: i'll check it out thanks
<molgrum> i changed from gnome shell to unity and now irc doesn't play and thud-sound :(
<molgrum> x-chat
<heavyammo> Hi, I need some hardware help for my Acer, my replacement 8 cell battery is not charging, nor Ubuntu related, but could someone please help?
<rune> hi
<Ari-Yang> heavyammo: try #hardware
<rune> somebody help install adobe flash on the firefox?
<rune> it's not working on the fb
<danub> hey all. It has been so long I have had to change an IP I can't remember the file location. Where is the IP config file at?
<danub> i thought it was /etc/networks/ but none of the files in there contained IP information
<travis> Hi
<danub> dont tell me every one in here uses the gui...
<danub> hi
<genii> danub: /etc/network/interfaces
<danub> genii: thats what i thought, but it only has the loopback address
<genii> danub: Regardless, that's where you put them if you're doing it manually. man interfaces ...will show some examples
<Duel> I have a question, I just installed KDE and I like it so far. After a Bit can I just Uninstall Unity?
<danub> it's set to auto, but i have the IPs set from years ago in the gui config. it has to be reading it's info from somewhere
<genii> !purekde | Duel
<ubottu> Duel: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<CADBOT> Is x forwarding fast enough to game with?
<genii> CADBOT: Generally not
<CADBOT> bummer. thanks!
<zykotick9> danub: if you "real" network setting aren't in /etc/network/interfaces then you are probably using Network-Manager... i have no idea how that could be configured from terminal?  best of luck.
<ActionParsnip> Duel: if you want, its quite smalla dn wont save you much space]
<danub> zykotick9: yeah, network manager. ok, I will go look that info up. Thanks for the tip
<Duel> ActionParsnip, Im just trying to see what one I like the most. It seems just like another Task Bar
<ActionParsnip> Duel: there are lots of options. Fun to explore
<Duel> Yea
 * bunduru is away: I'm now away
<ActionParsnip> !away > bunduru
<ubottu> bunduru, please see my private message
<Duel> Anyone on Kubuntu here?
<danub_> zykotick9: for future reference, /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/{connection_name}.
<danub_> :)
<wheatthin> Duel, what about it? Did you need help, or are you trying to take sensus?
<danub_> exit
<genii> Duel: For Kubuntu support, please visit the #kubuntu channel :)
<Duel> wheatthin, I Just want to see more desktops, When I google Kubutu tops their all the same
<CADBOT> Dumb question: Command line equivalent of right click run?
<CADBOT> ./file isn't doing what I want
<wheatthin> Duel, then this isn't the place.
<Duel> Where would I need to go?
<Ari-Yang> CADBOT: if you're on unity click the dashboard and search for terminal
<wheatthin> not a support channel, that's for sure.
<Pici> Duel: #kubuntu-offtopic maybe?
<lecoeus> Duel: you want to see kde screenshots?
<Ari-Yang> CADBOT: ctrl+alt+t should work tooo
<CADBOT> Ari-Yang: I'm already in the terminal
<CADBOT> if I have a file named x
<Ari-Yang> CADBOT: oh sh ./file
<Ari-Yang> iirc...
<CADBOT> awesome thanks
<Ari-Yang> np
<CADBOT> Nope no go
<CADBOT> right click run (when going through the GUI) works
<CADBOT> sh ./filename no go
<Pici> CADBOT: What is the file?
<Duel> lecoeus, Yea
<lecoeus> Duel: try http://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn
<wheatthin> CADBOT, is this a script you made yourself?
<lecoeus> it's not just kde but you can filter if you like
<Duel> lecoeus, Yes?
<CADBOT> Nope. and its executable type
<Pici> CADBOT: What is the file?
<Pici> CADBOT: Is it a binary? A script?
<CADBOT> It's a binary
<CADBOT> Not a script
<Pici> CADBOT: And what happens when you try to run it on the terminal?
<CADBOT> ./filename spits out some path command line info
<CADBOT> but doesn't open up any windows like when I double click on it or right click run it
<jhutchins_wk> CADBOT: What does file <filename> tell you it is?
<wheatthin> might need to specify something
<CADBOT> ELF 64-bit LSB executable, dynamically linked (uses sahred libs)
<om26er> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<jhutchins_wk> CADBOT: Try ./filename --help, also paste the actual error.
<CADBOT> That's the funny part, it doesn't give any actual errors
<CADBOT> I think the problem is mono is trying to open it up when I run it through the term
<CADBOT> but something else runs it when I go through the GUI
<CADBOT> Thanks for your help all, but I'm gonna table try to this and just run on a different file
<CADBOT> I was only doing it to test something
<heavyammo> Ari-Yang, thanks for the hardware channel
<chamunks> Anyone know good software for livestreaming in ubuntu?
<chamunks> I feel like messing about in the CLI with ffmpeg while I'm trying to stream something would be a bit unprofessional.
<Togusa> chamunks: twitchtv/ustream/etc?
<Togusa> i agree it's not really user friendly
<Togusa> but once you get it working it's not much of an issue
<Togusa> ffmpeg was the only thing working for me
<jubale>  I'm having a problem with CPU Monitor screenlet launching 6 screenlets when I only want 3. Plus, since yesterday, two image boxes are opening which I never launched in the first place.
<chamunks> Togusa, yeh my issue is I'd like to get my LowerThird over it and isolate only one monitor etc.
<Togusa> well, i know there's a software called openbroadcaster but i'm not sure if they offer a linux build
<chamunks> yeah they don't :(
<chamunks> Well have you any advice?
<chamunks> There doesn't seem to be much documentation on how to do this kinda stuff.
<harsh410> hi all
<harsh410> can any body help me in developing for ubuntu
<harsh410> ?
<harsh410> some sort of guidance
<chamunks> harsh410, you must be fairly new to irc.  Generally asking the question is more efficient.
<chamunks> harsh410, also I didn't intend to come off as an asshat my apologies.
<harsh410> well thats correct @chamunks
<harsh410> i am new here
<Togusa> chamunks: truth is that even on Windows you don't have so many softwares for this (and the most known one works with a monthly subscription -.-)
<harsh410> @chamunks its ok ..atleast ur guiding me
<chamunks> FFSplit, OBS, Xsplit, seem to be the best options but I think  there are one or two others but those are the biggies.
<harsh410> @chamunks i know php...and have done some coding on C++ in past
<chamunks> OBS doesn't support linux sadly and I don't think ffsplit does either and they're both "open source"
<Togusa> chamunks: i found this https://github.com/Pholey/Xstreamer
<chamunks> harsh410, fair enough what is it that you're looking to get out of here.
<harsh410> @chamunks u want me to get out of here??
<harsh410> i came here to learn and see :)
<chamunks> harsh410, absolutely not.
<chamunks> I'm just curious.
<chamunks> Essentially trying to help you figure out what you're looking to find out.
<Togusa> harsh410: "to get out of here" as in "what are you looking for"
<Togusa> harsh410: he wasn't telling you to go away! :)
<chamunks> 95% of the time in IRC the problem lies in knowing the correct question to ask.
<harsh410> togusa chamunk ok
<harsh410> ok
<harsh410> i will put my question
<chamunks> :)
<chamunks> I'm the farthest thing from an authority in here regardless.
<harsh410> i have downloaded php gtk
<harsh410> i know some php and c++
<Togusa> harsh410: are you asking "how to contribute to ubuntu" or "i want to program something on ubuntu"?
<harsh410> i want to program something on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> harsh410  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<chamunks> that would likely be a good place to start /j #ubuntu-app-devel
<Togusa> harsh410: you don't need any particular procedure then
<Togusa> harsh410: you can follow the quickstart tutorials of the framework you decided to use (gtk, right?)
<lecoeus> harsh410: gtk has php bindings?
<harsh410> yes
<harsh410> yes
<Togusa> i thought you were going to use c++ :D
<harsh410> i got some info
<harsh410> after 5-6 hrs i was successful in installing a php gtk
<gimmic> so where is the conf for the desktop configuration during the login screen?
<gimmic> I noticed my multimonitor configuration is wrong during login, but fine under my user account
<chamunks> harsh410, you could just use tasksel to install a full out LAMP stack
<lecoeus> i don't think i ever saw a php app in gtk
<chamunks> [Linux Apache MySQL PHP] = Lamp
<Togusa> gimmic: not working for me either, as i have two monitors with different resolution :/
<harsh410> ok
<Togusa> gimmic: it's just ugly, not a real issue as it works fine when you login
<harsh410> @chamunks but then it willalways need a lamp
<gimmic> Yeah, I've got 3- two are the same and one is a diff resolution
<gimmic> my problem is actually just the order
<chamunks> PHP as far as I thought PHP was something that required a web server.
<gimmic> 1 - 2 - 3 in my userenv is 1 - 3 - 2 during login
<Togusa> gimmic: i tried to force both order and resolution several times, i just gave up
<Togusa> gimmic: if you find a way let me know
<harsh410> @lecoeus yes ur right this is why i came here to check iif i am on right track
<gimmic> will do
<chamunks> ok I've got to head off.  Thanks Togusa I'll look into those things.
<gimmic> it will bother me otherwise, OCD powers activate!
<Togusa> chamunks: see ya!
<Togusa> gimmic: only thing you can do is to move the physical screens
<gimmic> not an option
<gimmic> the center display is larger than the other side ones
<Togusa> gimmic: because you probably changed the order from inside env
<lecoeus> harsh410: i would take a look at c++ and qt
<gimmic> well, the login screen has to have it's own env, else how would the multimonitor even work
<lecoeus> harsh410: qtcreator is a really nice ide for that
<Togusa> gimmic: i see :/ well you might try to force it using xorg.conf but i never managed to get it working
<gimmic> I'll poke at it
<harsh410> ok
<Togusa> harsh410: i support lecoeus, i love Qt :)
<harsh410> @lecoeus and python?
<lecoeus> python is good too
<lecoeus> it also has qt bindings
<lecoeus> and gtk
<Togusa> harsh410: for Python you can use PyCharm: http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/
<lecoeus> depends on what you want to program really
<Togusa> it's got a free of charge edition (community)
<lecoeus> unless it's too performance-dependent, python is good
<harsh410> Togusa:  ok
<harsh410> Togusa: i want to develop things that can be used in a lan
<harsh410> Togusa: office use etc
<Togusa> harsh410: well, use Python then
<Togusa> really, any language is fine
<Togusa> (almost)
<harsh410> Togusa:  ok thx ..and how is ubuntu demand in  Europe
<Togusa> harsh410: what do you mean? are you talking about market share?
<harsh410> Togusa: yes ubuntu in market or people using it..or companies implementing servers on it ..
<lecoeus> harsh410: not very different compared to other places
<Togusa> harsh410: most servers (afaik) use centos/red hat/debian
<lecoeus> harsh410: i have found opensuse is popular in europe
<lecoeus> it might be the only continent in which it is actually popular
<Togusa> harsh410: but if you develop using Python + Qt or C++/Qt you don't really care about the platform
<harsh410> ok
<Togusa> you of course have to avoid stuff like hard-coding paths, using native APIs directly etc
<harsh410> Togusa:  ok thats a precious info..so wat i develop for ubuntu can work for suse etc as well
<Togusa> yes, if done right
<harsh410> ok
<harsh410> Togusa: i appreciate the help..can qt work for windows as well
<Togusa> harsh410: you can almost run it on your coffee making machine =)
<Togusa> harsh410: it works everywhere, and you can easily obtain a fully functional build environment from the Qt Project website
<harsh410> OK
<Togusa> harsh410: not sure what's the procedure if you want to use Qt with Python, as i've never done it
<harsh410> ok
<oaulakh> how to connect iphone with ubuntu?
<lecoeus> you still build the ui in qtcreator
<lecoeus> then you import it in the python script
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: SUB cable usually
<harsh410> lecoeus: ok
<Hejkki> sub cable? :o
<Togusa> *usb
<Togusa> :P
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: USB*
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: or use Bluetooth
<oaulakh> but how to add songs without itunes?
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: banshee or Rhythmbox
<oaulakh> how with banshee?
<gimmic> Togusa: for the login monitor thing, did you try copying user's ~./config/monitors.xml to /var/lib/lightdm/.config/ ?
<gimmic> looks like the default conf lightdm uses is there
<Togusa> gimmic: i didn't, as i'm using KDM
<gimmic> ah
<Togusa> but let me know if it works
<Togusa> gimmic: we just have to hang in here until we have wayland =)
<hexorg> Hey guys... How to install gcc with openmp support? I have installed gcc, but #gcc -v doesn't show openmp
<spurlz> howdie!
<hexorg> Hello, spurlz
<Togusa> hexorg: you might need to install something else: apt-cache search gomp
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an alternative to 'prey' an anti-theft package for laptops, any sugestions?
<lotuspsychje> !info prey
<ubottu> prey (source: prey): utility for tracking stolen computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-7.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 527 kB, installed size 1101 kB
<lotuspsychje> or maybe a script that can email location of laptop every ubuntu boot
<pngl> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 14.04 daily in EFI mode on a new laptop (Sony Vaio Pro 13) alongside Windows 8. Could someone help me out? At install time, I get: "grub-efi-amd64-signed could not be installed to /target/..."
<lotuspsychje> !14.04 | pngl
<ubottu> pngl: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<pngl> lotuspsychje: ?
<lotuspsychje> pngl: join #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 talk
<pngl> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> pngl: yw :p
<anshudhar> hi
<anshudhar> sad
<anshudhar> fwfslflfl v9hd
<lotuspsychje> !test | anshudhar
<ubottu> anshudhar: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<mathfreak_> so the Ubuntu Developer Summit is coming up. Is there a video stream I can watch?
<sandman13> what size of swap space should be allocated for 4gb ram and 500gb hardisk
<lotuspsychje> !swap | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ActionParsnip> sandman13: 4.4Gb is what I'd suggest
<sandman13> can it later be extended? i have given 2gb only
<mathfreak_> sandman13: You can make a swap file instead of a partition instead
<sandman13> ??
<mathfreak_> sandman13: This would give you the ability to make your swap larger if you really need to in the future
<lotuspsychje> mathfreak_: maybe the ubuntu dev guys might know?
<mathfreak_> sandman13: swap doesn't have to be its own partition. You can use a file for swap space instead
<lotuspsychje> mathfreak_: #ubuntu-devel
<allstarsnorks2> guess which distro made my sound card not work on linux
<mathfreak_> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> yw
<zykotick9> mathfreak_: i believe UDS is now held on G+ :(
<sandman13> okay
<Ari-Yang> [12:11:17] <chamunks> Anyone know good software for livestreaming in ubuntu? ---> quvi?
<mathfreak_> zykotick9: Ah. I guess I'll have to make a fake G+ account to watch then
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: better ask your issue mate
 * Ari-Yang shrugs
<mathfreak_> sandman13: https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space
<Ari-Yang> !quvi | chamunks
<mathfreak_> sandman13: That page describes how to make a swap file (instead of a swap partition). Scroll down to "Swap file"
<allstarsnorks2> After I watched a YouTube video, the sound was killed off
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: anything usefull in /var/log/syslog.1?
<allstarsnorks2> where can i find this?
<sandman13> mathfreak_ i have seen this http://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/adding-swap-partition-after-system-installation
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: browse your hd with nautilus and goto /var/log
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: or open logviewer
<jubale> Which is the best app for playing DVD movies now?
<mathfreak_> sandman13: Seems like the answers there describe how to make a partition for swap (which you can do, but it's not necessary).
<lotuspsychje> jubale: i like vlc
<jubale> VLC tries loading movie, but it goes blank.
<sandman13> is 2gb okay for now mathfreak_
<lotuspsychje> jubale: did you open the whole folder with vlc?
<daftykins> jubale: do you have restricted extras installed?
<jubale> Yes.
<mathfreak_> sandman13: 2 GB sounds great. To be honest, as a single-user, I've never really needed to use swap, at all.
<lotuspsychje> jubale: graphics card driver installed?
<sandman13> okay will see you after installation
<jubale> Which folder, VIDEO_TS?
<allstarsnorks2> Nov 18 15:08:28 weijie-ThinkPad-SL gnome-session[2591]: CRITICAL: gsm_manager_set_phase: assertion `GSM_IS_MANAGER (manager)' failed Nov 18 15:08:28 weijie-ThinkPad-SL gnome-session[2591]: Gtk-CRITICAL: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<lotuspsychje> jubale: you need to play the folder containing video_ts and audio_ts with vlc
<hexorg> this is wierd... packages.ubuntu.com list libfftw3_omp.a as one of the files. But it's not on my system when I install libfftw3-dev :-(
<sandman13> what does encrypt my home folder means
<mojtaba> Hi, Will ubuntu become slow by installing hundreds of apps? like windows?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<allstarsnorks2> where can i find help from Ubuntu Builder?
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: it all depends how full your hd is
<daftykins> mojtaba: depends on your storage hardware
<sandman13> lotuspsychje: can't get a thing
<mathfreak_> sandman13: Encrypting your home folder means just that. Your home folder becomes encrypted when you are logged out, and ecryptfs will decrypt your home folder's contents as-needed when you log in.
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: daftykins: Suppose I have enough storage
<daftykins> mojtaba: no, it's about the type - SSD vs. HDD etc.
<sandman13> mathfreak_ that means i have to enter password every time i access the home folder
<trism> hexorg: which arch? I see it on amd64 here: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfftw3_omp.a
<mojtaba> daftykins: Is it possible to move around the installed app in ubuntu?
<mojtaba> newbie.
<daftykins> mojtaba: sorry i don't understand
<amesbury_eu> i have checked the hash sum for the PCBSD DVD.iso that i've downoaded & now need to check this against the hash sum for the DVD which is provided as a bin file ending md5 & i've cd'd into the correct directory. what command should i use to compare the DVD hash sum with .bin file hash sum?
<daftykins> oh you mean like defragmenting?
<ActionParsnip> sandman13: if you want to hibernate / suspend you will need as much swap as you do RAM
<Togusa> amesbury_eu: openssl md5 filename.bin
<mojtaba> daftykins: In windows if I change the folder of an application it will not work. Is it the same in ubuntu?
<mathfreak_> sandman13: You have to enter your password once (at log in). Usage remains the same as if it was unencrypted.
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: how do you 'change the folder' of an application?
<daftykins> mojtaba: yep
<amesbury_eu> Togusa thanks!
<gimmic> test
<gimmic> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | gimmic
<ubottu> gimmic: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<auronandace> !test | gimmic
<sandman13> ActionParsnip: suspend mean sleep in ubuntu
<gimmic> Sorry!
<ActionParsnip> sandman13: that sort of thing, yes
<gimmic> Wasn't even in the right window
<sandman13> mathfreak_: argh can't decide what to do
<gimmic> Togusa: the monitors.xml worked great btw for lightdm
<Togusa> gimmic: nice! only issue is that i often move my laptop and i don't always have the same monitor
<gimmic> Yeah.
<mathfreak_> sandman13: If you think your data can be read by people you don't want reading it, encrypt your home directory. Otherwise, you're fine not encrypting anything.
<bunduru> how to tell ubuntu to accept loopback only on certain port?
<gimmic> I had that issue in fedora, but now I'm on a desktop so no worries about hardware changes
<sandman13> mathfreak_ thanks
<mathfreak_> sandman13: I have an unencrypted home directory, but I set up an encrypted subdirectory if I need to encrypt anything.
<amesbury_eu> Togusa re:md5 thanks again that worked & also noted for phuture reference. be well!
<zykotick9> bunduru: ahhh, loopback gets used by a lot in *nix land.  you're headed for tears trying to block localhost connections... (i have NO idea why you'd want to)
<oleg> Hey hey hey
<mathfreak_> hello
<bunduru> zykotick9, i wanted to only accept loopback connection to the web interface of ktorrent.. which is plain http
<zykotick9> bunduru: IF you do that, there are going to be serious problems...
<bunduru> since i can ssh into the machine i could just create a tunnel for that
<bunduru> how come :s
<Togusa> bunduru: can you define "loopback"? because it looks like you're asking for something else
<zykotick9> bunduru: try it, then report back on what gets broken (i'd expect a LONG list...)  good luck.
<david38400> I just changed from Linux Mint to Ubuntu 12.04.My technician did this for me, but I was told 13.04 was available and better. Is this true? Thanks
<zykotick9> bunduru: if you use Network-Manager, i'd expect DNS won't work anymore... for one thing.
<auronandace> david38400: 13.04 is available, better depends on your needs
<bunduru> Togusa, i mean localhost 127.0.0.1
<Togusa> bunduru: only reason to block it is because you're not trusting what you're running on your own machine
<mathfreak_> ^ if that's the case, you have bigger problems.
<Togusa> is that machine used by other users as well?
<bunduru> no just me
<Togusa> then you don't really need to block connections on 127.0.0.1
<Togusa> you just need to disable access from the outside
<bunduru> wow i didnt say that
<Togusa> well, that's what you asked
<bunduru> i said the oposite
<Togusa> maybe your question wasn't well written and/or we didn't understand it
<david38400> auronandace, My needs are just for home, video, music and internet.
<bunduru> ok sorry i'll try to explain
<auronandace> david38400: then what is wrong with 12.04?
<Togusa> ok then you want ktorrent to accept connections only on 127.0.0.1
<Togusa> and still use it remotely
<ActionParsnip> david38400: 13.10 and 13.04 have quite short lifecycles.
<ActionParsnip> david38400: if you stick with 12.04, you can upgrade to Trusty (14.04) in one jump in April next year
<mathfreak_> david38400: newer != better
<ActionParsnip> david38400: as it is LTS to LTS upgrade
<bunduru> so ktorrent web interface runs on port 80 for example (plain http) and i just want to make this available on that host (localhost), so the only way to access it would be in the machine which is running ktorrent and not from the network
<Togusa> bunduru: ok then, see if you can open the settings for the web interface, and see if you can set the address the program binds to
<bean> bunduru: it only really matters if there are others on your network
<zykotick9> bunduru: that makes a LOT more sense!  see if ktorrent has an option to ONLY work with localhost.  don't actually touch LO settings!
<troulouliou_dev> hi how can i stop pulseaudio manually ?
<troulouliou_dev> killing it respawn uatmatically a new process
<ActionParsnip> bunduru: then in your browser go o http://localhost:80   and it will show, right?
<zykotick9> troulouliou_dev: if you use gnome/unity - expect issue if you disable Pulse.
<commodore256>  mudkip9001mizugorou
<commodore256>  mudkip9001mizugorouu9gyyu7oo9upu9
<bunduru> no option to set the ip only the port
<david38400> ActionParsnip, mathfreak_ Thanks for your help. Will wait to upgrade to 14.04 in April then.......
<bunduru> ActionParsnip, yes but i can still access the web interface from any pc on the network
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: I take back what I said about radeon.
<Togusa> bunduru: you will then have to use a firewall to block the port
<ActionParsnip> bunduru: so you only want to be able to access it from the server, and no other system?
<david38400> auronandace, Sorry I didn't mean to say anything was wrong at all.   It's just a friend didn't understand why I had 12.04 if 13 was out, but with the news from the others best to upgrade to 14 next April.
<troulouliou_dev> zykotick9, i need to disable it for xbmc
<chamunks> Ari-Yang, doesn't look like that factoid exists.
<trism> troulouliou_dev: you need autospawn=no in ~/.config/pulse/client.conf, see: man pulse-client.conf
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: it configures much easier, and keeps settings... but its quality is not good, compared to the closed source drivers. Ugh. Both ways suck.
<bunduru> correct ActionParsnip =)
<ActionParsnip> bunduru: ok, I'll have a look at ktorrent to see if its configurable there
<djangonoob> I have a hp 840 g1 notebook with a Wireless-AC 7260 module which I can't get running under ubuntu 12.04
<auronandace> david38400: not sure why you mentioned 13.04 specifically since 13.10 is the latest release
<troulouliou_dev> trism, ha ok thanks
<bunduru> hmmm not from the gui at least as far as i can tell
<bunduru> Togusa, i guess that could work block the port
<troulouliou_dev> trism pulseaudio is still started with "service pulseaudio" ? ot it is an xdg /autostart ?
<ActionParsnip> bunduru: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/19138/ktorrent-web-interface.html
<trism> troulouliou_dev: xdg autostart
<bunduru> Togusa,  we are talking about creating iptable rules y?
<Togusa> if there is no other way, yes
<Togusa> bunduru: have you checked out ActionParsnip's link?
<Togusa> can you setup a whitelist from the web interface?
<bunduru> yup i was just reading.. something about accepting only localhost connections by default but it weird cause im able to see it from another computer
<bunduru> XD
<lotuspsychje> !info quvi | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: quvi (source: quvi): command line program to extract video download links. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1 (saucy), package size 22 kB, installed size 82 kB
<Togusa> lotuspsychje: he needs to stream
<Togusa> he doesn't need to download them
<chamunks> I don't know if thats what I need.
<chamunks> I'm trying to go the other way but thats pretty slick for ripping things out of a flash situation.
<lotuspsychje> Togusa: i just correct what Ari-Yang sugested him
<ActionParsnip> chamunks: do you wnat to rip MP3 from YouTube videos?
<chamunks> Nope
<chamunks> I want to twitch.tv stream
<chamunks> I'm looking to send video to a streaming site.
<bunduru> Togusa, no whitelist option
<Togusa> sudo netstat lnp | grep -i ktorrent
<Togusa> see if it's at least binding to the local area network
<Togusa> you will then have to block the port with iptables
<daniele_> sorry
<Togusa> i remember there was a tool called "guarddog", but i don't know if you can find it anymore
<Togusa> or you can also use ufw (isn't it the one used by ubuntu?)
<lotuspsychje> chamunks: alot of tutorials on streaming twitch with vlc ot there...
<justin__> Hi i sear a german
<justin__> ch
<lotuspsychje> !de | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bunduru> ActionParsnip, "...By default KTorrent WebAdmin will ONLY allow connections from the localhost..." this wasn't true in my experience :s
<djangonoob> I have a hp 840 g1 notebook with a Wireless-AC 7260 module which I can't get running under ubuntu 12.04. does anybody know which driver I need?
<bunduru> maybe i have to access some config file through cli?
<ActionParsnip> bunduru: check the whitelist of the application
<lotuspsychje> chamunks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/314144/how-to-stream-on-twitch-tv
<lotuspsychje> !wifi | djangonoob
<ubottu> djangonoob: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rory> djangonoob: To clarify, do you mean you can't get any connection at all, or you can get one but only running at wireless-A speeds? Could you please run the command "lspci -v" and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> Rory: -ac is the newer standard, i imagine that's the query
<bunduru> ActionParsnip, i dont see any whitelist option, are we talking about the gui?
<liuyix> djangonoob:  what is the problem?
<_joey> how do I configure software update to notify me of new updates weekly?
<djangonoob> Rory: I can't see any networks
<_joey> thanks!
<xangua> _joey: Software Center>Edit>Sources>Update tab
<liuyix> _joey: in the update settings where you hit the advanced btn in the update dialog if i remembered correctly
<Rory> djangonoob: Do you have another method of accessing the Internet on that device? If so, could you go to the Additional Drivers tool and see if there are any listed there?
<djangonoob> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6438857/
<djangonoob> lan is working
<valesk> Anyone experiencing crazy ping in 13.10?
<valesk> on wifi
<valesk> :P
<liuyix> valesk: what is it
<valesk> I'm getting random 200-700 pinging google
<valesk> Just hangs since the upgrade
<djangonoob> Rory: I don't know if it helps but there is a hardware button to enable/disable wifi but nothing happens if pressed
<Rory> djangonoob: OK I am looking, but I just moved house and I have temperamental Internet tethered through my phone, so it is slow
<molgrum> why do i hear xchat thud-sound in gnome shell but not in unity?
<bunduru> so... i guess the only option is to mess with iptables!?
<Rory> djangonoob: Could you please pastebin again for me, this time "sudo lspci -vv"
<chamunks> bunduru, I've not been paying attention but ufw?
<david38400> auronandace, It was my mistake, don't worry and thanks for your help.
<sandman13> is ubuntu protected from malware attacks like cryptolocker?
<chamunks> !ufw bunduru
<Rory> djangonoob: If you think you can just pastebin the part about your wireless card, do that
<chamunks> !ufw | bunduru
<ubottu> bunduru: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Rory> sandman13: Cryptolocker targets Windows and doesn't run on Gnu/Linux distributions like Ubuntu
<Rory> !antivirus | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sandman13> good to hear Rory
<auronandace> david38400: sorry for misunderstanding, when 14.04 come out i hope your upgrade goes smoothly
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: there are good browser addons to protect from malware aswell
<charity_> Hi. This is my graphics card information: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<charity_> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470]
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: maybe ask in #firefox
<Fuzzles> can someone help me get hdmi auido? no option in settings?
<Rory> Fuzzles: Is it a laptop? What is the make and model?
<sandman13> will do lotuspsychje
<Fuzzles> Rory, nope its a desktop
<Rory> Fuzzles: OK then what is the hardware which is providing the HDMI port, is it on a graphics card?
<lotuspsychje> !security | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<charity_> My graphics have seemed to downgrade since using Windows 8. Is there a way to fix this?
<Fuzzles> Rory, yes radeon hd 3 series, the picture is fine after changeing res to fit just no audio
<djangonoob> Rory: hope this is all you need... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6438892/
<sandman13> lotuspsychje ubuntu does have a firewall after installation right?
<lotuspsychje> !ufw | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<bunduru> thanks chamunks i dont know if setting a rule is the best option
<bunduru> but...
<sandman13> lotuspsychje do i need antivirus here on ubuntu i don't have any kind of link to windows
<auronandace> sandman13: likely not
<charity_> Do I just need to install different drivers for my graphics card? Will that fix the problem?
<auronandace> !av | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: its always good to have a healthy paranoid, lets say someone targets you, its best to be prudent
<bekks> charity_: which graphics hw do you have?
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: check clamav, snort, rkhunter
<sandman13> will do
<charity_> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<charity_> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470]
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: and read the security guide, alot of usefull info there
<liuyix> sandman13:  most users actually on need av
<Fuzzles> Rory, any ideas?
<sandman13> lotuspsychje although i am new to linux only a day old but the community makes me feel like i'm quite old here
<charity_> bekks: that is what it says in my system settings.
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: we are not trying to make you feel old :p
<auronandace> sandman13: don't worry, nobody starts out knowing everything
<sandman13> lotuspsychje by old i mean experienced:)
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: well this room has reputation to treat everyone with respect
<david38400>  auronandace     no problem, thanks for your help, it is appreciated
<auronandace> david38400: no worries, have fun
<charity_> bekks: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<charity_> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470]
<Rory> I'm sorry everyone djangonoob Fuzzles my Internet is so bad I can barely even get a shell to my IRC client. I'm going to have to go and do something else. I hope you get your problems solved
<Fuzzles> Rory, its ok mate thanks
<sandman13> lotuspsychje: so according to the antivirus article i need to install AV to ensure that i don't become the carrier of the malicious software
<sandman13> lotuspsychje: will still install ClampAV
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: on ubuntu, you will be pretty much secure, but still its always good to see whats happening
<sandman13> lotuspsychje: right
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: if you use pcbanking and hit a malicious banner, they still can hijack you right
<sandman13> lotuspsychje: right
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: with ubuntu and common sense you will go a long secure way
<sandman13> lotuspsychje: thanks for help i gotta go now
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: good luck!
<sandman13> lotuspsychje: thanks once again
<lotuspsychje> np
<dgarstang3> darn it. how do I display the stripe size of an lvm volume?
<Fuzzles> can someone help me get hdmi auido? no option in settings?
<heavyammo> Privacy etc. is my mine reason why I switched
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | dgarstang3
<ubottu> dgarstang3: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> heavyammo: good idea
<charity_> My graphics card does not work as well as it did when I was using Windows 8.
<dgarstang3> ubottu: nothing there answers my question but thanks anyay
<ubottu> dgarstang3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dgarstang3> darn it
<lotuspsychje> charity_: did you install correct ubuntu drivers?
<naz>  ubuntu, dual monitors, nvidia, quake live is combo possible and has anyone here done it?
<ollie-> hahaha
<naz> is this combo*
<charity_> I see no additional drivers
<charity_> I assume my drivers came working out of the box. They just don't work all that well
<david38400> I have a question about the webcam.... I purchased a Logitech Webcam C170 supposedly plug and play. I can't get it to work. Any suggestions please?
<david38400> My system is Ubuntu 12.04
<naz> Here is a good question about drivers and ubuntu... In 12.04 I could go right to my graphics drivers and manage which version etc. 13.10 I can't find for the life of me where my gfx drivers are located any one know?
<zykotick9> david38400: does it work in cheese?  <- first step in webcam troubleshooting
<f4cl3y> clear
<charity_> this is my graphics info Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<charity_> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470]
<molgrum> is there a dev channel for ubutnu, specifically unity?
<lordcrusader_> hi
<wheatthin> #ubuntu+1  ?
<lordcrusader_> i like to know how to enable mod_rewrite in apache2 ubuntu 13.10 and .htaccess guide
<molgrum> ah, might be a start
<theadmin> molgrum: #ubuntu-dev I think
<theadmin> molgrum: Nope, #ubuntu-devel
<junka> rythmbox crushes when I try to stream a radio station
<FiremanEd> #ubuntu-devel actually
<DJones> molgrum: Maybe something to ask in #ubuntu-desktop, may not be the right channel, but they may have an idea
<david38400> zykotick9, Never heard of it? How do I start?
<badger> hello can anyone see this i dont know if i am connected
<sc99nicolaus> server irc.openjoke.org
<ollie-> lordcrusader: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/869092/how-to-enable-mod-rewrite-for-apache-2-2
<zykotick9> david38400: install it, then run cheese
<sc99nicolaus> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DJones> badger: Nope, you're not connected and we can see you :)
<DJones> s/can/can't/
<sc99nicolaus> join server #irc.openjoke.org
<badger> gahah cheers djones
<molgrum> hey while i'm at it, i get no "thud"-sound in xchat when i'm using unity, but with gnome shell it's ok
<kwok> hi
<kwok> is linux more secure then mac
<ollie-> *lordcrusader_ : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/869092/how-to-enable-mod-rewrite-for-apache-2-2
<lordcrusader_> ollie -  i have tried this but this never helped me.. i tried to run cakephp framework it needs modrewrite for htaccess to run successfully
<badger> verytime i do a fresh install of ubuntu i find myself back here asking for help can anypone get wifi working with dell inspiron 1520  its working wired but its one of those bloody annoying broadcom cardds 4311 i  believe
<ollie-> i didnt mean to send that twice, have you done AllowOverride All in the site configuration?
<Pici> lordcrusader_: sudo a2enmod rewrite    should take care of it
<lordcrusader_> @ollie -  i have tried this but this never helped me.. i tried to run cakephp framework it needs modrewrite for htaccess to run successfully
<kwok> does anyone know if linux is very secure os
<badger>  i have done thsi becore
<zykotick9> !broadcom | lordcrusader_
<ubottu> lordcrusader_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<badger> KWOK yes
<badger> very secure
<kwok> is it more secure
<kwok> then mac
<ollie-> kwok, it is more secure than windows
<lordcrusader_> *pici . i run this command already it says enabled . but not working properly
<zykotick9> ollie-: that doesn't say much ;)
<Pici> lordcrusader_: Have you restarted apache2 after doing that?
<badger> ubottu thanks what has worked before doesnt always work the  next time thanks though
<ubottu> badger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kwok> is mac just as secure as linux
<badger> oh shit you are a bot does this mean skynet is on to me?
<xangua> kwok: do you have an ubuntu support question¿
<kwok> yes
<auronandace> !ot | kwok
<lordcrusader_> ubottu what's this link says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !language | badger
<ubottu> kwok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> badger: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<badger> kwok, probably as secure maybe slightley less
<ollie-> kwok, linux isnt targeted as much as windows and mac
<david38400> zykotick9, Thanks will try cheese
<kwok> ok
<lordcrusader_> ubottu what's this link says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx? is anything relevant wtih modrewrite
<soman> What soft can I use to create a video tutorials in ubuntu? I mean some screen recording app which can show pressed buttons and some other features.
<badger> think about how many people use windows vs mac os and linux, people write viruses and malware to be  most efficient
<auronandace> badger: take the discussion elsewhere
<badger> lordcrusader are u having friver issuses to?
<badger> auronandace Have I offeneded?
<zykotick9> badger: you are using some bad logic there!  servers are better targets then desktops, but there are few *nix viruses/malware, and LOT of linux servers.
<doomwolf> meow
<ELFrederich> Any easy DVD authoring software?  I ripped a Blu-Ray and want it on DVD so I can play it in another room in my house
<auronandace> badger: no, i thought you were about to talk at length on the subject in a dedicated support channel
<lordcrusader_> badger sorry to ask friver isssue means what?
<badger> fair enough you obviiously knwo more than me
<kwok> is just that someone try to hack
<badger> lordcrusader I meant driver issue
<kwok> me on my ubuntu box
<doomwolf> i was able to change my user icon in xfce 4 !!!! yes i fucking rule
<badger> kwok, how do you mean?
<Pici> doomwolf: great, but please mind your language here.
<lordcrusader_> badger i hope dont have any driver issues
<doomwolf> right on
<kwok> like trying to guess my username
<kwok> and password
<ollie-> doomwolf, your user picture?
<badger> no i do
<badger> broadcom is a biatch
<Fuzzles> how do i get hdmi audio
<badger> 4311 everytime i get it running i have to sort it on a fresh install
<badger> too many tutorials
<junka> hello I get an error of "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<junka> what does this mean exactly?
<badger> back soon gotta power off
<zykotick9> junka: BIG problem
<doomwolf> ya i mean like it has no way to change easily, kinda easy you gotta log in as root and var/lib/usersystemaccounts/user and at an Icon=path/image
<ollie-> doomwolf ive just done this and found this answer helpful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47186/is-there-a-way-to-change-user-picture-in-xubuntu-and-actually-display-it-on-log
<doomwolf> i was on that for like hours lol
<ollie-> doomwolf, do you have gimp or software alike?
<lordcrusader_> how do i remove lamp-server completely and install back with complete pack for development version .. ?
<hs366> could you please recommend me a rar password cracker software ? i
<doomwolf> yeah
<Pici> hs366: Thats not really something that falls into the scope of support for this channel.
<reisio> hs366: you can find them online easily enough
<zykotick9> Pici: s/really// ;)
<ollie-> doomwolf, create a new image the size of 96x72. Add the image you want to it, then save in your home dir as "face.png"
<hs366> Pici, reisio  ok , Thx :)
<lordcrusader_> hs366 there are software which all uses brute force attack
<reisio> 'cause Ubuntu users don't forget their archive passwords?
<doomwolf> thats easier
<Danato> did any of you guys ever set up windows xp network on virtualbox?
<reisio> Danato: sure
<doomwolf> I mean I already changed it
<ollie-> doomwolf, i mean ".face.png"
<hs366> lordcrusader_, thx
<doomwolf> thanks ollie
<lordcrusader_> Danato i tried it working
<doomwolf> i opened terminal and logged in thunar as root
<lordcrusader_> hs366 welcome
<ollie-> doomwolf: if you need to change it, you can edit the picture, but i will look for an application that does it for you
<Danato> reisio: lordcrusader_:  what settings did you use? Im using wireless and im trying to connect my windows xp to it
<reisio> Danato: the default setting will share the connection the host OS uses
<[Gentoo]> Danato: default should work
<doomwolf> ollie this is wat i did
<doomwolf> Edit /var/lib/AccountsService/users/yourusername and add the line:
<doomwolf> Icon=/path/to/image.
<lordcrusader_> Danato : you like to use bridge connection am i right?
<doomwolf> it works on reboot
<doomwolf> autp resize too
<Danato> lordcrusader_: yeah but anything would be jst fine, even on NAT im not being able to put it online, i guess i have to do something on windows xp first
<ollie-> great :D
<[Gentoo]> Danato: is it seeing the network adapter in XP?
<lordcrusader_> select bridge and select the interface to wlan0// it works fine for me
<[Gentoo]> some drivers like the intel e1000 need downloading manually on ZP
<lordcrusader_> *Danato select bridge and select the interface to wlan0// it works fine for me
<doomwolf> lots of times my pci is eth0 and wireless is eth1
<Danato> [Gentoo]: all there is on the bottom right corner of xp is the clock and a VB icon
<lordcrusader_> how do i remove lamp-server completely and install back with complete pack for development version .. ?
<[Gentoo]> Danato: in virtualbox choose the generic network NIC
<[Gentoo]> it should work out the box
<[Gentoo]> i know for the intel virtual NICs you need to download the driver on XP
<nicksloan> I'm on ubuntu 12.04. It seems that the service command works for both sysvinit scripts and upstart jobs. Is there a way to make it pick one or the other when both exist for a particular name?
<jhutchins_wk> lordcrusader_: The intel e1000 is one of the most standard interfaces available and has been in the kernel for years.
<Pici> lordcrusader_: Can you rephrase what "install back with complete pack for development version" means?
<Danato> [Gentoo]: NIC? i ddnt see that one
<jhutchins_wk> nicksloan: It shouldn't matter.
<[Gentoo]> jhutchins_wk: i was on about windows xp
<genii> nicksloan: If two exist, it will prefer the upstart one.
<[Gentoo]> Danato: in virtual machine settings under network where you see all the mac address etc you can choose a NIC
<[Gentoo]> intel, para, etc
<Danato> lordcrusader_: did it automatically connect on yours after setting it up on virtualbox or did you do something else?
<jhutchins_wk> [Gentoo]: Oh, well, who can tell with that.
<lordcrusader_> Dananto .. i does not done anything it works as it..
<lordcrusader_> Pici i used tasksel to install lamp-server .. but to work with .htaccess project .. i have enabled modrewrite.. so plan to go for reinstallaiton
<Danato> lordcrusader_: hmm ok thanks
<wheatthin> lordcrusader_, why not just enable the module?
<lordcrusader_> wheatthin :  i enabled the mod-rewrite  module ..but it doesnot help
<wheatthin> is there an error?
<lordcrusader_> wheatthin no error
<wheatthin> lordcrusader_, then how is reinstalling going to help?
<lordcrusader_> wheatthin pls wait .. i had a error it says apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<wheatthin> so set your fqdn
<lordcrusader_> wheatthin .. while i restart apache2 i get such things
<lordcrusader_> wheatthin fgdn means? sorry
<wheatthin> Fully Qualified Domain Name
<[Gentoo]> if he knew what fqdn means and how to set it he would have set it :)
<wheatthin> aka, DNS name
<wheatthin> if he doesn't know what they are, then he has to do some reading to have a bit of a clue.
<lordcrusader_> wheatthin .. lets try
<virus> hii
<virus> plese help
<virus> how to install video drivers
<[Gentoo]> with what
<[Gentoo]> what ones
<virus> for intel :)
<[Gentoo]> you dont need to afaik
<[Gentoo]> they are builtin the kernel
<virus> or just how to install video drivers
<wheatthin> lordcrusader_,http://askubuntu.com/questions/158957/how-to-set-the-fully-qualified-domain-name-in-12-04
<virus> a
<josefig> how may I reinstall the ubuntu on different partition from the start menu from ubuntu server installation process ?
<wheatthin> virus, what video card do you have? And please don't use enter as punctuation
<wheatthin> josefig, by selecting a different partition during the installation.
<josefig> wheatthin, i tried but it just showed me one partition not the other.
<wheatthin> josefig, You'll probably have to use gparted or parted
<wheatthin> josefig, what does   sudo parted -l
<wheatthin> !paste | josefig
<ubottu> josefig: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wheatthin> virus, lspci may show you what video card you have installed
<virus> wheatthin,  oki
<wheatthin> please message me in here, virus
<NastyNaz> ive been messing around setting a static internet ip on a local machine but now that its rebooted I can't SSH to it from the internet or via lan, what are my options?
<junka> hello I get an error of "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<junka> what does this mean exactly?
<wheatthin> NastyNaz, making sure on the physical machine that the interfaces are up
<wheatthin> junka, it could mean a whole mess of things depending on the fault
<NastyNaz> they are lit but the route settings I added are wrong. It doesnt have any network connectivity and its a headless system
<zykotick9> junka: when are you getting this error?  what program is it?  segfault = BIG problem (as i already said)
<wheatthin> NastyNaz, sounds like you need to put a head on it and edit it physically.
<NastyNaz> wheatthin: i was afraid id have to do that. thanks
<junka> wheatthin, zykotick9 I get it with rhythmbox when I try to stream a radio station and also when I uninstall a program with ubuntu software center. I am using a 64bit os, I dont know about rhythmbox but software center did not crush on a 32bit os
<junka> rhythmbox and radio streaming was working fine after clean install
<junka> at least when I first installed it
<junka> nobody?
<roosterng> I just got in here, what was happening with your rythmbox?
<junka> crushes when I try to stream a radio station
<junka> when I run it trough terminal I got an error "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<wheatthin> crash*
<hitsujiTMO> junka: can you pastebin the full stack trace for us please? you may need to run rythm box from commandline to get it
<hitsujiTMO> junka: also, have you uninstalled components from the default ubuntu install?
<junka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6439241/
<junka> hitsujiTMO, yes
<djangonoob> The hardware button from my new notebook to enable/disable wifi is not working and fn+dim hotkeys shows the panel with the sun and it dims in the panel but the light intensity from the display does not change
<junka> hitsujiTMO, more like applications nothing more
<junka> like abiword and gnumeric for libreoffice
<wheatthin> virus, lshw -c video
<molgrum> can someone help why i get no system sounds in unity but i get it in gnome shell? specifically the thud-sound in x-chat
<hitsujiTMO> junka: i'm just wondering if theres a common library that is a dependency for something you uninstalled but is incorrectly not listed as a dependency/recommend for rythmbox
<junka> how can i check? with synaptic hitsujiTMO ?
<hitsujiTMO> junka: do you know exactly what you uninstalled?
<junka> yes
<junka> i think
<hitsujiTMO> junka: actually, first can you pastebin: dpkg --get-selections
<junka> gnome-mplayer,audacious,abiword,gnumeric,sylfeed on lubuntu. on xubuntu only abiword and gnumeric
<junka> the list is too big
<junka> it does not scroll up
<junka> i am using lxterminal
<hitsujiTMO> junka: pastebin: dpkg --get-selections | grep soup
<junka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6439275/ hitsujiTMO
<molgrum> i think i have narrowed down my problem, in System -> Sound -> Programs i only see firefox, not x-chat
<hitsujiTMO> junka: well libsoup is installed so it's not that it is missing
<zykotick9> junka: as a test, DON'T AGREE TO IT!, if you run "sudo apt-get autoremove" in a terminal right now, does it want to remove most of your system?
<junka> no I have removed them :P
<junka> with synaptic
<junka> this error I get it with all ubuntu,xubuntu,lubuntu but only on saucy
<hitsujiTMO> junka: do you have any extra rythmbox plugins installed btw?
<junka> no nothing. default installation
<Guest25803> hello. i have a lot of pc games (on cd) is there anyway to install them on ubuntu 12.04?
<reisio> Guest25803: which games?
<Guest25803> games like microsoft train simulator
<reisio> Guest25803: http://www.google.com/search?q=world%20of%20warcraft%20site%3Aappdb.winehq.org
<Oddity> lol
<Anita01> Hi everyone, I have problem with my wireless on HP Pavilion 15 e008sv. Ubuntu 12.04.3 64 bit is running now. I'm connected through ethernet cable. Can anyone help me make my wireless work? :(
<DJones> !wine | Guest25803
<ubottu> Guest25803: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<reisio> http://www.google.com/search?q=train%20simulator%20site%3Aappdb.winehq.org
<shadytv> molgrum, http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=3815 does this help any?
<g0th> hi
<ollie-> hello
<artem> hey hey )
<Anita01> hello anyone? :(
<g0th> after watching a movie and opening another (like an hour later) I don't hear anything anymore
<artem> Anita01: yep
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | Anita01
<ubottu> Anita01: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<g0th> in pavucontrol everything seems fine (I see the volume bar moving)
<Anita01> artem, I have problem with my wireless on HP Pavilion 15 e008sv. Ubuntu 12.04.3 64 bit is running now. I'm connected through ethernet cable. Can anyone help me make my wireless work? :(
<junka> hitsujiTMO, is my problem this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/806306
<g0th> but I don't hear anything. I didn't change any settings, how can I debug this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 806306 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup_node()" [High,Incomplete]
<artem> Anita01: try your terminal ifconfig wlan0
<hitsujiTMO> junka: that has nothing to do with your problem
<Anita01> artem, thank god :)
<g0th> I use the latest ubuntu version
<g0th> with pulseaudio
<g0th> but I get the same issue with alsa
<Anita01> artem, wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<hitsujiTMO> junka: can you try rythmbox from a live cd and see if the problem occurs. also try disabling as many plugins as possible to rule out an issue with the plugins
<g0th> anyone?
<artem> Anita01: is your wifi reciever is on?
<Anita01> artem, yes am connected through cable.
<Anita01> artem, also my mobile device is connected, but no wireless networks are shown on ubuntu 12.0.4.3
<shadytv> Anita01 what he means is you hardware switch for your wireless on?
<awozniak> skype &
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: do you hear anything when you type the following in the terminal: speaker-test -c 2
<Anita01> shadytv: yes!
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: no
<shadytv> Anita01, can you do an ifconfig and list what interfaces you have?
<Anita01> shadytv: yes 1 sec please.
<Anita01> shadytv: where to paste all this text ??
<junka> hitsujiTMO, yeaaah :D it is streaming after I disabled all plugins
<ollie-> g0th might this help? http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<junka> Now i cant remember the default ones -_-
<shadytv> Anita01, dont paste it anywhere
<Anita01> shadytv: I have eth0 and lo.
<hitsujiTMO> junka: :P       try them one at a time till you figure out which one was causing the crash at least
<shadytv> Anita01, tell me you should have eth0, lo and do you have anything else
<Anita01> shadytv: no only this 2.
<Ziber> Is there a way to use xmonad without tiling?
<spideep>  #ubuntu-es
<shadytv> Anita01, has it worked before?  did you just install the OS
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: can you install alsa-utils: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils                     then run alsamixer and ensure nothing is muted and try your audio again
<Anita01> shadytv: I just installed it, received all updates and that's it.
<Anita01> shadytv: I cannot see any networks.
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: I already checked alsamuxer, nothing is muted
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: also I worked before and I didn't change anything, hmm, why would it be muted?
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: can you pastebin the output of: lspci
<junka> thanks hitsujiTMO :D
<hitsujiTMO> junka: np.
<g0th> http://pastebin.com/FEvWcDrg
<molgrum> anyone have any idea why i have no system sounds in unity but i do in gnome shell?
<molgrum> i have checked the settings in System -> Sound
<jenra> tc-one
<Anita01> shadytv: ? :/
<david38400> I have just installed cheese for my logitech webcam. I turned it on, it worked and I put it in full screen and can't do anything. It seems blocked, I can't make it smaller or use any applications. I have to turn off my computer to get rid of it. Any suggestions please.
<shadytv> Anita01, make sure the wifi is on on the computer
<Corvette> Hey guys has anyone used NDISWrapper on Ubuntu and does anyone know which Windows wireless drivers you should use with it?
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: there are 3 audio devices, my main sound card, an usb micro (no output) and my graphic cards which somehow can pass it on to my monitor which has some builtin boxes (very very bad quality and only working when I turn my amplifier off)
<nicksloan> does ubuntu or debian encourage maintainers of packages to run services automatically upon installation? I really don't like that behavior.
<Anita01> shadytv: it is..
<shadytv> Anita01, otherwise you'll have to istall drivers
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: my problem is that I don't hear anything if I set the playback/output to my main sound card
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: does alsamixer refer to the correct device?
<zykotick9> nicksloan: it's certainly the default in debian (ubuntu too i'd guess)
<Anita01> shadytv: help me how please.
<g0th> I use pulse and pavcontrol
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: how do I check that?
<shadytv> Anita01, from your manufacturers website
<g0th> the chip which is shown is the correct one I think
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: run alsamiser. what itens show up in the top left corner
<Anita01> shadytv: my drivers are not listed for ubuntu.
<g0th> items?
<cortexman> i see some instructions for using apt-get to install hbase on ubuntu but i don't see an hbase package on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ - anyone know what's up with that?
<shadytv> they have a unix/linux option for a driver right?
<g0th> I can choose cards with F6
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: what are the entries for card and chip?
<Anita01> shadytv: no...
<g0th> at the moment my main soundcard
<adanoob> Hi all, need your help TIA: Have Nvidia drivers, I can login with Guest and get full Ubuntu GUI, but I login with my user and I get a blank screen!  help please
<shadytv> Anita01, damn...
<Anita01> shadytv: check for hp for hp pavilion 15 e008sv. and u will see....
<Corvette> Hey guys has anyone used NDISWrapper on Ubuntu and does anyone know which Windows wireless drivers you should use with it? And for that matter, might as well ask this too: I'm trying to use NDISWrapper because Ubuntu does not connect to the WiFi at my university. Has anyone had this problem and fixed it some other way?
<Ben64> Anita01: pastebin "lspci" and "lsusb"
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: HDA Intel PCM, Chip: Realtek ALC898
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: is the speakers turned on and properly connected?
<zykotick9> adanoob: fron console (ctrl+alt+f1) log in as your user, then "ls -al" in your home directory, any files owned by root?
<g0th> yes
<david38400> No help with cheese anyone?
<shadytv> Anita01, hold on let me look around a bit
<jhutchins_wk> david38400: Don't use it full screen.
<Anita01> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/yzkLEE17
<Anita01> shadytv: ok
<Ben64> Anita01: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162026
<Anita01> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/18iXqEgA
<david38400> jhutchins_wk, Does full screen give lots of problems then. How can I put it back to minimise any ideas?
<WobbleHeadDoll> Has anyone been able to get their iPhone 5 with iOS 7.0.4 to be recognized by Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 Bit?
<bekks> WobbleHeadDoll: Sure, works fine as USB mass storage device.
<WobbleHeadDoll> Does that allow me to sync music to it via Rythmbox?
<Anita01> Ben64: i've tried that post ending with errors 2 etc.
<g0th> itsujiTMO: any ideas?
<zykotick9> david38400: you might be able to log into console (ctrl+alt+f1) then run "killall cheese"
<zykotick9> david38400: fyi, alt+f7 (or alt+f8) to get back to GUI
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: i'm quite curious as to why a realtek id is coming up for an intel sound device. can you pastebin the output of: lshw -C communication
<Anita01> Ben64: any else ideas?
<Anita01> Ben64: any other ideas? excuse me.
<adanoob> zykotick9: erm... nevermind, seems to be solved... main monitor was disabled in Nvidia settings... long story of how I figured that out and sort of fixed...
<adanoob> zykotick9: thanks anyway
<shadytv> Anita01, can you do lspci -vvnn and paste it in a pastebin
<zykotick9> adanoob: glad you fixed it!
<Anita01> shadytv: yes, my pleasure.
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: here's a thought. did you use headphones at all on the device before the issue occured?>
<g0th> yes
<g0th> I tried both with and without headphones
<g0th> http://pastebin.com/gPnhNapP
<g0th> the realtek thingy is from intel hda sound stuff
<Anita01> shadytv: http://pastebin.com/NEGXzFq6
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: i have noticed that with intel hda audio and jack detection that if headphones were connected to the front panel/laptop headphone jeck, and the machine is shutdown while its still connected. If the headphones are unplugged before the device is booted up again, the audio is still passed to the headphone jack
<stomanata> Hi, i have problems with my flash drive. it give me [523115.788741]  sdb: unknown partition table (i can post all about usb flash from dmesg). On win7 it work....
<stomanata> I try with update-usbids, but no luck
<wilee-nilee> stomanata, What partition and table type?
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: so I remove the jack, reboot and try again?
<stomanata> how to check about this wilee-nilee ?
<jhutchins_wk> Do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<wilee-nilee> stomanata, I would think you know the partition type, is this not the case, and why?
<hitsujiTMO> g0th.is it a laptop or desktop?
<shadytv> Anita01, hmm realtek :/
<g0th> desktop
<Anita01> shadytv: yeap! what shall I do ?
<shadytv> Anita01, honestly im having problems with realtek drivers myself :(
<hitsujiTMO> stomanata: stomanata: can you dd if=/dev/sda of=~/moo bs=512 count=1
<stomanata> Yes. i have ntfs-3g
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: I always get this sound problems, is there any useable usb sound card for linux?
<g0th> that supports 5.1
<g0th> preferably with a digital/optical connection
<Anita01> shadytv: damn.. I found a forum like Ben64 told me but it doesn't work even on make or sudo make install.
<Anita01> shadytv: ending with errors of kernel 3.8.0-33
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: the problem is I can't replace my sound card / no space
<hitsujiTMO> stomanata: stomanata: can you dd if=/dev/sdb of=~/moo bs=512 count=1                sorry. and can you post that file ~/moo in dropbox or somewhere
<shadytv> Anita01, we might have to go the more dangerous route and do it through Ndiswrapper
<g0th> I will try it on windows first
<stomanata> 1+0 records in   +0 records out  +0 records out
<g0th> if it works there it is definitely a linux issue otherwise I guess my soundcard is broken :(
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: anything else I should check?
<g0th> before I reboot
<Anita01> shadytv: why it's dangerous?
<g0th> since no answer I assume not
<g0th> bbl
<hitsujiTMO> g0th: thats all i can think of tbh. conecting in and out the headphones and rebooting to ensure that headphone jack is not activated
<shadytv> Anita01, you might crash the system it's give or take if it'll work.
<shadytv> Anita01, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Xeethrax> Hello. I am getting "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address" when i run dhclient on a wired connection. Been googling for the better part of the day without finding any stories relating quite to mine. Ubuntu 10.04 with a Realtek RTL-8169 card (according to lspci). It's a machine setup from a clone image, so there might be some configuration I don't know about messing things up..
<stomanata> http://pastebin.com/LW1m5mKR
<stomanata> moment. it is for sda :)
<hitsujiTMO> stomanata: 2 things. its a binary file so pastebin aint gonna work. and did you see the second one?
<Anita01> shadytv: crash the system means?
<stomanata> Did this affect my hard drive?!?!
<stomanata> Yes. i perform second command :)
<shadytv> Anita01, i can cause issues in the kernel and you wont be able to boot the system
<hitsujiTMO> stomanata: no it wont effect the hdd.
<stomanata> http://tranzit.dir.bg/load.php?id=DNUB3bnO3oTby3dE1756199
<stomanata> ok. Thanks.
<Anita01> shadytv: yes but I can reformat it again through bootable usb right?
<zykotick9> Xeethrax: are you aware 10.04 is EOL (on desktop)?  "/msg ubottu eol" for details on that...
<shadytv> Anita01, yes you can...
<shadytv> Anita01, something a little curious though can you run sudo in front of lspci command some information is missing
<Anita01> shadytv: thanks for your time :)))
<Anita01> shadytv: sudo lspci ?
<shadytv> yes you need to run it as root
<Xeethrax> zykotick9: This is a cloned image running the same software on a bunch of machines. Supposedly tested with this hardware.. I'm not going to claim they were completely truthful about that though. Just trying to set up a network of these machines at my home but the nic is giving me a hard time.
<zykotick9> Xeethrax: using 10.04 is sillyness...
<Anita01> shadytv: http://pastebin.com/7mP2ShEY
<g0th> re
<hitsujiTMO> stomanata: is there 2 partitions on the drive?
<shadytv> Anita01, run this sorry sudo lspci -vvnn | grep Network
<g0th> my soundcard seems to be broken :(
<g0th> what usb soundcard should I use with linux?
<g0th> ideally one with digital connection/5.1
<stomanata> no. on win7 i perform quick format
<Xeethrax> zykotick9: I'll agree to that when there are hardware upgrades involved
<Anita01> shadytv: 07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8179] (rev 01)
<Anita01> shadytv: there's anything else you can help me? :/
<Xeethrax> zykotick9: but you should realise that in this case, upgrading takes time and money and is not done lightly. We're talking about creating a new stable environment for the app to run, and recloning that on thousands of computers spread across a big geographical area. So the benefits of upgrading must be significant, or a neccessity
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: still here?
<zykotick9> Xeethrax: see, i view security as "a neccessity", i guess you don't...
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: any suggestions what soundcard I should buy that works?
<guntbert> zykotick9: +1
<ubu_> hi
<shadytv> Anita01, sadly im not to sure why your drivers aren't working you could try using an LTS release, they're older but much more stable, you could also try askubuntu or the ubuntu forums those guys helped me out a lot when i was just starting out.
<Danato> hi ubu_
<ubu_> hab ne frage
<Xeethrax> zykotick9: you seem to like making statements when you don't really know anything about the situation
<Pici> !de | ubu_
<ubottu> ubu_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ubu_> its german?
<ubu_> thx
<zykotick9> Xeethrax: best of luck (not include my nick further please)
<Xeethrax> zykotick9: the machines are not exposed to the internet, and "hacking" them wouldn't do much good as they are mostly just displaying information from a server
<zykotick9> s/not/don't/
<Anita01> shadytv: am on lts ubuntu.
<Xeethrax> zykotick9: wait, what, are you pretending that you were actually going to help with anything at some point?
<Anita01> shadytv: maybe I should try 32 bit instead of 64 bit ??
<molgrum> please, why do i get sound from all applications in both gnome shell and unity except for system sounds in unity? running 13.04
<shadytv> Anita01, no LTS is version 10.04 or 12.04 right now.
<shadytv> Anita01, LTS stands for "Long Term Support" you are more than likely on 13.10
<g0th> anyone
<g0th> what good usb soundcard works with linux?
<g0th> the price is not a big issue
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: SoundBlaster or something that emulates one.
<hitsujiTMO> stomanata: the partititon is marked as type: FE. So in windows terms its a Disk Administration hidden partition. and linux terms its an old LANstep/Linux LVM. Either looks to be a mistake
<g0th> it should be a usb card
<g0th> I don't think I hvae space for an internal card
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: I think you should do some more research on what you already have though.
<g0th> jhutchins_wk: well it no longer works on windows
<g0th> so my guess is the card is broken
<g0th> if it is not
<g0th> you/I don't know how to fix it
<g0th> so I might as well buy a new one
<Ziber> I've asked a few days ago in here for a way to individually control workspace switching on multiple monitors (one being a laptop, the other being an external monitor). Any suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> ]g0th: i'm not up on sound cards i'm afraid. I just stick to the motherboard built in cards usually.
<g0th> what built in cards work?
<g0th> (well)
<g0th> again the price is not really the issue
<g0th> I would pay 200$ if I knew for sure I got a really good solution that works without any issues
<g0th> (or even more)
<hitsujiTMO> g0th all my devices are intel hda, and are problematic with pulse audio. that's all i can tell you
<guntbert> !enter | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: yeah I know they have issues :(
<g0th> what do you guys in here use as soundcards?
<g0th> or sound doesn't work for you? ^^
<notedible> I recently moved and resized an ext4 partition using the latest gparted live CD.. browsing around the drive noticed that all the folders are intact, but more than half the files are gone and are instead in the lost+found directory... anything I can do?
<notedible> also, if e2fsck returns no errors, can I trust that the issue was with resizing/moving and not the drive itself?
<Ziber> Does Compiz have a separate channel for support?
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: Again, CreativeLabs SoundBlasters are pretty much universally supported.
<jhutchins_wk> notedible: When messing with partitions, allways back up the contents.
<Flaptop> Hello guys, having some issues with getting ubuntu 12.04 64bit running: After getting the installer to run by adding the nomodeset option and a successfull installation. Im having the same problem with just getting a black screen after the splash screen. The nomodeset option is not helping at this point. Any suggestions?
<notedible> jhutchins_wk: i have backups but that's not the issue
<notedible> it's just a pain because they are all over the place.. this was a central backup repository.. anyway, can I trust the drive?
<g0th> jhutchins_wk: https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetailsDruck1.aspx?Artikel=284977
<g0th> what about this?
 * lasantha test
<jhutchins_wk> notedible: Do you have smartmontools installed?
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: I think that wants me to be logged in - and I definitely don't speak Czek.
<artem1> Can you name good articles to setup ubuntu as home network router?
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: I've had good luck with Asus and Megabit motherboard chipsets.
<Flaptop> I suppose my problem is video card related or something. Should I try and get the ubuntu to boot in a terminal and somehow install nvidia proprietary drivers from there?
<jhutchins_wk> artem1: Yes,
<jhutchins_wk> artem1: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<g0th> jhattara: Creative Sound Blaster Omni Surround 5.1, USB 2.0
<jhutchins_wk> artem1: It was originally written for RedHat, but everything pretty much applies (and I think it's been updated to include Debian/Ubuntu).
<artem1> jhutchins_wk: thx =)
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: You can search for articles about that card and Linux.
<lesshaste> I plugged in my android tablet into my usb port.. dmesg seems to show it up
<lesshaste> but how do I actually transfer files to it?
<artem1> jhutchins_wk: main reason is to set up QoS to separate skype calls and other types of traffic
<jhutchins_wk> lesshaste: It _should_ automount as a storage device.  Mine do.
<jhutchins_wk> artem1: I'm not sure that goes into QoS.
<k1l_> lesshaste: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<g0th> jhutchins_wk: trying to
<lesshaste> k1l_, 13.04.. it's possible it would just show up in a graphical file system browser
<lesshaste> jhutchins_wk, it might have done.. how do I tell?
<lesshaste> jhutchins_wk, dmesg looks sort of promising
<allstarsnorks2> hi guys. just went from Zorin OS 7 to Ubuntu 13.10
<k1l_> lesshaste: make sure the android tablet got activated the option to make itself mountable
<lesshaste> jhutchins_wk, and on the tablet it  says "Internal storatge connected"
<reisio> allstarsnorks2: neat
<lesshaste> k1l_, how do you do that?
<kostkon> allstarsnorks2, hi
<allstarsnorks2> how do i install gksu in Ubuntu 13.10? seems that relinux wants me to install it.
<g0th> jhutchins_wk: I didn't find _anything_ useful on usb soundcard for linux
<g0th> jhutchins_wk: my guess is it probably works but only with something like a 50% chance
<reisio> a soundcard is a soundcard to GNU/Linux
<jhutchins_wk> lesshaste: dmesg will show the events, which may or may not include mounting.  If not, you need to set your system to automatically mount connected volumes, but you should see it in the file manager.  It does depened on which desktop/file manager you use.
<zykotick9> allstarsnorks2: install gksu...
<g0th> reisio: what?
<reisio> g0th: hi
<allstarsnorks2> reisio: yep. Zorin OS 7 gave me too many problems. especially sound.
<k1l_> lesshaste: make sure gvfs is installed on ubuntu
<reisio> allstarsnorks2: weird
<lesshaste> jhutchins_wk, http://pastebin.com/3L9eypAy /.. it's sort of promising
<allstarsnorks2> zykotick9: but how? sudo apt-get (?)
<kostkon> allstarsnorks2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/290810/how-to-add-gksudo-or-what-to-use-instead-in-ubuntu-13-04
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: Seriously?  http://bit.ly/IdbwTr
<lesshaste> k1l_, gvfs is already the newest version.
<zykotick9> allstarsnorks2: the package is call gksu, use whatever you use to installs software.  but yes, "sudo apt-get install gksu" should work.
<k1l_> lesshaste: then it should get mounted ootb. which android is running on that tablet?
<allstarsnorks2> kostkon: thank you. that will be added in my browser's bookmarks.
<lesshaste> k
<lesshaste> k1l_, jelly bean
<k1l_> oh, jellybean is no mtp.
<lesshaste> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/3L9eypAy .. does that say it is mounted?
<kostkon> allstarsnorks2, np
<allstarsnorks2> zykotick9: the thing is it says GKSU not found or something like that
<lesshaste> k1l_, isn't that the latest version ?
<zykotick9> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<zykotick9> allstarsnorks2: see above.  it's lowercase "gksu"
<g0th> jhutchins_wk: did you check the google search result? there is nothing useful there...
<k1l_> lesshaste: ah yes, sorry multitasking atm :/
<g0th> I did check the first link
<allstarsnorks2> i'll try it later. mum is telling me to go to bed. haha
<jhutchins_wk> lesshaste: Interesting.  sudo mount and see if sg2 is mounted anywhere.
<k1l_> lesshaste: make sure its mtp enabled. then ubuntu (talking about clean ubuntu 13.04 or newer with nautilus as file explorer) should mount that ootb
<g0th> jhutchins_wk: the first link is about some professional stuff which I don't need and which is probably hard to get working
<g0th> jhutchins_wk: second link -> http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware_matrix
<g0th> I don't get the cryptic comments about usb 2 cards
<reisio> allstarsnorks2: what does she know, out having kids accidentally, newb!
<g0th> how does this tell me what usb2 solutions work?
<g0th> it doesn't
<g0th> third link: page not found
<allstarsnorks2> reisio: mind you, it's 5:45am
<g0th> fourth link: not available
<reisio> g0th: you looking to buy something?
<reisio> allstarsnorks2: oh, nice mom :)
<g0th> yes an usb soundcard for linux
<lesshaste> jhutchins_wk, http://pastebin.com/yCAKbLKJ
<k1l_> lesshaste: please nopaste a "mount" in terminal
<reisio> g0th: #hardware would know one
<lesshaste> k1l_, mtp-detect gives lots of lovely output for it
<lesshaste> k1l, http://pastebin.com/yCAKbLKJ
<allstarsnorks2> haha yea
<allstarsnorks2> Well, that will leave me off to start development on Ubuntu based distro
<david38400> I can't get gucview working for my web cam. It always says ....  Guvcview error:
<david38400> Unable to start with minimum setup
<david38400> Any help please
<nosmelc> How would a GeForce 8400 GS PCI-E video card work with Ubuntu 13.10?
<k1l_> lesshaste: IMHO should that be mounted
<lesshaste> k1l_, ok.. where? :)
<notedible> jhutchins_wk: yes, i do have it installed
<k1l_> lesshaste: doesnt it show up in nautilus on the sidebar in the "devices" group?
<lesshaste> k1l_, let me try to run nautilus
<dalkeehon> i asked a few days ago a fix to the sound issue for 13.10, now i found miself a good fix for it so if anyone wants to know i'll gladly tell you, besides thansk for the help you gaved me a few days ago
<lesshaste> k1l_, what's the right way to do this from unity?
<k1l_> lesshaste: again: what ubuntu are you running exactly?
<lesshaste> k1l_, oh.. there it is :)
<k1l_> lesshaste: i got a fresh 13.10 here with unity and when connecting some androids nautilus pops up with the mountpoint
<lesshaste> k1l_, it all works perfectly :)
<k1l_> ok
<lesshaste> k1l_, I just wasn't using nautiful
<lesshaste> k1l_, so where is it from the command line?
<lesshaste> I was expecting mount to tell me
<k1l_> that was what i was asking before :)
<k1l_> no, it gets mounted with gvfs with mtp. gvfs beeing gnome filesystem mounting stuff. that works with nautilus
<lesshaste> oh so there is no way to access the mount point from the command line?
<g0th> rbrooks: they have less clues than me it seems
<lesshaste> thanks in any case
<g0th> reisio*
<zykotick9> k1l_: that's gnome Virtual file system ;)
<k1l_> lesshaste: /run/user/myusername/gvfs/
<k1l_> zykotick9: thanks :)
<nosmelc> How would a GeForce 8400 GS PCI-E video card work with Ubuntu 13.10?
<david38400> I'm having newly installed webcam problems can anyone help please?
<reisio> g0th: lies!
<wilee-nilee> david38400, State the hardware IE cam and what you have done...details basically to the channel.
<jhutchins_wk> notedible: Ok, watch the syslog and dmesg for messages from smart.  If you start to see them frequently it's time to buy new hardware.
<notedible> jhutchins_wk: k, thanks
<infamy> Hi. I'm trying to hook up my laptop via HDMI to my flatscreen to be able to display Netflix on the TV. When I hook up the HDMI cable, it says No Input still, as if nothing was plugged up at all. It works in Windows, so I'm assuming I don't have something set correctly. Is there anyone available that could please assist?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, OK, sorry. I have a webcam Logitech C170. Tried cheese and I put it in full screen mode and couldn't use it or the computer. Tried Guvcview but it says won't work with minimum controls??????
<g0th> reisio: how can an "impression" be a lie?
<wilee-nilee> david38400, Working otherwise without fullscreen?
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: fyi, i believe prior to making it fullscreen, that david38400's webcam was working
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Heh, seems that way thanks. ;)
<reisio> g0th: if it's not honest :) but no matter
<david38400> wilee-nilee, The first time I tried it yes. Then I clicked on full screen and can't minimise it or use it
<wilee-nilee> david38400, Have you rinsed and repeated?
<david38400> zykotick9, yes you are right. Once I put it to fullscreen that was the problem
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<david38400> wilee-nilee, Sorry I'm fairly new and don't understand what you mean?
<wilee-nilee> david38400, Have you tried again just to see if it works in general, the full screen may be the only problem, is this a full screen from clicking the windows buttons or the f11 or f12 I forget fullscreen?
<reisio> g0th: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<saam> hi
<manor> How do I get Ubuntu to stop cycling the hard disk 10x per minute?
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: On the first page, for me at least, is a discussion that leads to this: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<david38400> wilee-nilee, Yes I have tried and it goes straight to full screen. As I can't get rid of it I have to shut down the computer. I clicked on the window button not f11 or f12
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: All of the cards listed there should be plug-and-play on any Linux that uses Alsa.
<reisio> manor: laptop?
<reisio> saam: hi
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: That's not a complete list, that's just ones that the Alsa project knows for sure work.
<david38400> wilee-nilee, I tried guvcview but it says won't work with minimum controls so I don't even know what it means.
<manor> reisio, yes. It goes nuts, but only on battery power.
<saam> does anyone know hidden web?
<wilee-nilee> david38400, In general my approach is going through the possibilities, the variables, what screen is going full screen automatically, and have you tried opening it without the camera plugged in and resized it?
<jhutchins_wk> g0th: There are two specific cards in this discussion: http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=10719
<reisio> saam: we're pals
<abaddon> I'm having a problem creating a substatution script where it will take in input and write it out to a file using a set of substatution rules. I set letters as other letters, ie- A=Z, etc but when I echo it out it wont substatute
<saam> what does it mean?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, Thanks for your help and patience. When I turn on cheese the whole screen is used up on my computer automatically. I haven't tried with the camera disconnected. I could do so..... I might disappear from the chat......
<saam> i don't speak very dell
<k1l_> !it | saam
<ubottu> saam: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wilee-nilee> david38400, Would not that seem to be the logical approach?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, I agree. I unplugged the cam and tried what you said, but it still came on in full screen and I can't do anything
<jhutchins_wk> Seems to me like cheeze was always a small window.  Maybe it depends on screen-vs-camera resolution.
<wilee-nilee> david38400, The buttons do not respond?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, Nothing responds
<david38400> Maybe I should uninstall
<david38400> wilee-nilee, How can I uninstall?
<wilee-nilee> david38400, I don't see it in ~/.config which if removed will rebuild itself, You can sudo apt-get purge cheese && sudo apt-get install cheese if we can't find the config.
<david38400> wilee-nilee, will try now.
<abaddon> Anyone got an idea?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, I did what you said I suppose I should try it again.....
<david38400> Without the cam plugged in it couldn't find the device
<g0th> jhutchins_wk: the alsa list is about internal soundcards mostly, I didn't find the mentioned soundblaster omni there
<david38400> wilee-nilee, No luck I plugged in the cam and it insists on no device found
<wilee-nilee> david38400, cheese here the gui goes back and forth with the windows buttons with no problem here, using a logitec c-270 nothing extra installed, I have to wonder if your hardware in genarl or the extra installed stuff is a problem.
<Juslintek> Hey guys any of you know any good data scraping from websites software?
<reisio> Juslintek: wget, curl
<david38400> wilee-nilee, Its a Logitech C170 webcam
<manor> reisio, you still there?
<reisio> manor: hi
<wilee-nilee> david38400, Yes I know, but you get my point right?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, Sorry I'm not used to Ubuntu 12.04 so I don't understand what you say.
<david38400> How can I uninstall and start again. Is that easy
<wilee-nilee> david38400, In a terminal run sudo apt-get purge cheese && sudo apt-get install cheese
<manor> Did you have any ideas on correcting hard disk power management? I have spindown disabled in settings, so I'm missing something or there's a bug.
<reisio> manor: internal hard disks?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, I did that earlier and I still have the same problem. If I just want to delete do I run ...
<david38400> sudo apt-get get purge cheese? Will that delete it
<wilee-nilee> david38400, I would not here that some of what I said is not ubuntu only in asking if the hardware is up to the task or extra stuff installed to try and get it working, that applies in general to using any OS.
<david38400> I want to properly remove everything
<FormerlyUbnoobtu> Can someone direct me to resources all security related?
<manor> Yeah, 2.5" Sammy 320GB SATA 1.5Gbps
<david38400> wilee-nilee, sorry can't answer that. I will have to get my technician in then if there is no solution. I am surprised nobody here can help me.
<wilee-nilee> david38400, purge removes the app and the config install reinstall sit.
<elspuddy> hi, how do i make ubuntu dial in to a bbs ?
<abaddon> david38400: What's the prob?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, So I just run.... sudo apt-get purge cheese?
<david38400> abaddon
<david38400> abaddon, Hi there. I installed cheese for my webcam, put it on full screen and cant minimise.
<wilee-nilee> david38400, Copy and paste the whole command and then run it and when done check cheese again.
<abaddon> david38400: Have you tried F11?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, I did that earlier and I still have the same problem..... I can try again if you think it will help.
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, Please don't just interrupt.
<abaddon> david38400: I mean the key
<david38400> abaddon, when do I F11?
<wilee-nilee> david38400, With purge?
<david38400> once I have the webcam in full screen?
<bekks> david38400: when cheese is started fullscreen.
<david38400> ok guys will try, thanks
<wilee-nilee> david38400, Close cheese, run the whole command the open cheese.
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: david38400 Yes, if it's in full screen have you tried pressing F11 to exit full screen? Also, wilee-nilee sorry.
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, You have not followed the whole conversation, the user is a bit confused, and you are not helping this is all. ;)
<jhutchins_wk> david38400: Which release are you on, what desktop?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, I cant use it now, it can't find the device. I will try and run the command you mentionned to uninstall and install again
<david38400> jhutchins_wk, Ubuntu12.04
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: I thought the convo ended so I was trying to hlp ou. XD Sorry for the confusion david38400.
<wilee-nilee> david38400, I give up this is a circular help with people now just interuppting a waste of my time, good luck.
<jhutchins_wk> wilee-nilee: Will purge remove the user-specific config files in the home directory?
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: No.
<jhutchins_wk> I didn't think so.
<abaddon> Well david38400 since wilee-nilee has dumped you care to explain to me what's going on?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, OK thanks in any case....... I have followed your info on the sudo apt and trying again.
<david38400> abaddon, Wilee hasn't dumped me, he's tried to be very helpful, but I am getting inpatient and nervous with such a simple issue
<david38400> I just don't understand why its so complicated to connect a simpel web cam
<david38400> abaddon, Can you tell me how to just delete cheese in the proper way.
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, I have stopped as idiots like you are interrupting.
<bekks> david38400: sudp apt-get purge cheese
<david38400> bekks, will see if it works. Thanks
<zykotick9> david38400: depends on the specific hardware involved, it should be plug-in = working.
<abaddon> david38400: sudo apt-get purge cheese
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: I understand you are getting frustrated but calling other people idiots doesn't help
<david38400> Thanks guys I have now removed Cheese.  Can anyone suggest an app to run a webcam on Ubuntu 12.04 or isn't there one?
<jhutchins_wk> david38400: Try this: gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.Cheese:/apps/cheese
<Danato> reisio: are you there?
<abaddon> david38400: Is cheese the only web cam software you'll use or are you up for others?
<reisio> Danato: yarp
<jhutchins_wk> david38400: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<abaddon> david38400: I suggest guvcview
<david38400> Guys I am open to use any app that will work......
<Danato> reisio: when installing windows xp on virtualbox, should i choose the option that the pc will connect through a network or directly to the internet?
<david38400> abaddon, I tried guvcviewbut it wouldnt work either. It said it wouldn't connnect on minimum settings and I couldn't find out how to resolve that problem.
<jhutchins_wk> david38400: That command I posted should reset cheeze to it's defaults - which should not be full-screen.
<david38400> jhutchins_wk, Thanks for your help will try.
<abaddon> david38400: yikes....
<jhutchins_wk> david38400: Here is the manual for Cheeze: https://help.gnome.org/users/cheese/2.91/cheese.html
<reisio> Danato: doubt it matters, but through a network is fine
<david38400> jhutchins_wk, Thanks for your help..... will give up for tonight.
<david38400> abaddon, Thanks for your help too
<BlackDalek> how do I re-assign the media play/pause keys in system settings/keyboard/shortcuts back to default if it won't let me assign the play/pause key to to functions? (play AND pause)... what is the solution?
<david38400> wilee-nilee, Thanks to you too.   I will have another look tomorrow
<david38400> Good night all
<BlackDalek> *to two
<abaddon> david38400: Good luk
<david38400> Thanks
<abaddon> david38400: Good luck*
<elspuddy> can some one tell me how to make ubuntu dial a bbs ? :)
<Danato> reisio: yeah it worked this time, i reinstalled windows to check what did i do wrong at the beginning, but it was jst a VB configuration thing. thanks anyways
<reisio> coo
<reisio> gj
<BlackDalek> is there any way to restore the play/pause media key to play AND pause in keyboard shortcuts? Or is this now impossible once unset?
<FormerlyUbnoobtu> join #ubuntu_offtopic
<reisio> BlackDalek: I'm sure you could swing it
<FormerlyUbnoobtu> ! off topic
<FormerlyUbnoobtu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FormerlyUbnoobtu> its always the - i cant remember
<Rory> elspuddy: Here is a guide to accessing BBS using telnet http://www.telnetbbsguide.com/howto.asp
<elspuddy> thank rory :)
<notadrill> These channels are pretty dead..
<FormerlyUbnoobtu> Some times its moving
<leone> Is there a proxy that I can run that will edit my HTTP traffic and include ads?
<unholycrab> how do i create a .deb package which is just a directory of files? no compiling or dependencies necessary
<bekks> notadrill: This is the biggest channel on freenode :P
<leone> for my VPS, I could use it to make money
<sybariten> damn, multiboot usb information on the web is confusing
<notadrill> I'm completely new to IRC.. Never used it before to be honest.. just came to check it out!
<djangonoob> The hardware button from my new notebook to enable/disable wifi is not working and fn+dim hotkeys shows the panel with the sun and it dims in the panel but the light intensity from the display does not change
<FormerlyUbnoobtu> I'm pretty new with irc too.
<xangua> sybariten: I use Multisystem wich does all for me
<Rory> !offtopic | notadrill
<ubottu> notadrill: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abaddon> sybariten: Use Multysystem
<notadrill> Oops, apparently using the wrong channel for general banter! toodle pip guys. Sorry 'bout that.
<abaddon> sybariten: Use Multisystem*
<reisio> toodle pip
<sybariten> abaddon: xangua : which one is that? YUMI? The name is a bit general
<leone> Would anyone like to buy a VPS off me in BTC?
<abaddon> sybariten: It's the name. =/ I can send a link if needed?
<xangua> sybariten: http://liveusb.info/dotclear/ instructions to install: http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install
<k1l_> leone: that is not the right channel for offers/advertises like that.
<leone> ok sorry
<abaddon> sybariten: Here is the link:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<sybariten> xangua: ah, yeah, ive been there. It was not among the five pages i bookmarked to be honest. THat page is a perfect example of what i mean, its really quite confusing
<abaddon> sybariten: XD Yeah...but it is litterally the best tool to create multiple boot usb systems
<bbcom> are questions about xubuntu at the right place in this chat?
<fishduck> zup... gedit adds \n at the end of files. Is it a bug or feature?
<reisio> bbcom: they're fine
<bbcom> thx
<jhutchins_wk> fishduck: That's "new line".
<xangua> sybariten: commands are not confusing, and you can just download the install script like the instructions abaddon gave you
<jhutchins_wk> fishduck: That's only seen in gedit, right?
<sybariten> abaddon: yeah ive read about that one.... is it a script or a GUI, btw ?
<sybariten> THey call it a script but it seems like it has a gui...
<k1l_> fishduck: that is not gedit adding it. its geddit showing it. windows editors add that
<reisio> you can make a GUI from a "scripting language"
<fishduck> jhutchins_wk: I read that it's a "feature" of vim too, but no idea. But it's hellish annoying.
<bekks> reisio: yes.
<reisio> yes
<FormerlyUbnoobtu> I love this chat. so much. Please keep talking, I'm learning so much.
<abaddon> sybariten: The actual page for MultiSystem is in french. Soooo...yeah, I sent you the easy page,lol. It's a totally GUI based prob
<iskydale> ciao a tutti
<bbcom> where can I find crash reports in xubuntu 12.04?
<abaddon> sybariten: The actual page for MultiSystem is in french. Soooo...yeah, I sent you the easy page,lol. It's a totally GUI based prog*
<abaddon> sybariten: So litterally it's the easyest one to use.
<sybariten> abaddon: yeah, ive been there too, as i mentioned to xangua . I happen to speak french, but how often do people release software on non-english pages really? I dont think it helps the popularity unfortunately
<abaddon> sybariten: Totally true..but the French aren't generally friendly...imho....
<sybariten> but really, take a look at this page for the program/system which is supposed to maybe be the best for multiboot USBs. https://sites.google.com/a/rmprepusb.com/www/  is that a shitload of information or what? How do you know what to (not) read, or even where to start
<FormerlyUbnoobtu> so they wouldn't care for the effort?
<bbcom> I have a question about accounts-daemon crashed in xubuntu 12.04. Anyone?
<abaddon> sybariten: So yeah, look at the link, get the deb file mand run it. Should install fine and be usable imediatly.
<sybariten> hehe i wont say anything bad about the french as it would be un-tactical  :-D
<xangua> sybariten: commands are not in french...
<abaddon> xangua: I don't think sybariten thinks they ar in french?
<sybariten> oh, a sidenote, abaddon and xangua : (and soething that i generally find is not very clearly explained on _any_ of these methods homeages) : does multiboot allow you to really boot the actual ISO file as it is, and thus adapts itself to the ISO files it will find on a memory?
<sybariten> or will the ISO files still be needed to be installed somehow
<abaddon> sybariten: Ummm, not sure what you mean? Are you talking about a sort of persisten mode??
<sybariten> no, forget about persistence
<abaddon> sybariten: As for booting the iso, yeah, more or less it boots the actual iso.
<sybariten> imagine haveing five ISOs on a usb memory. Im talking about the actuall 700 mb ISO files. Can your system detect these files and present you with a menu where you can choose which one to boot?
<xangua> sybariten: it will copy the iso to the usb and also install grub and make the apropiate configuration for it; you can set it to persisten also if you want to
<Ziber> I am currently running a dualboot setup, primarily using Ubuntu but keeping Windows around for iTunes and a few programs I need (such as MS Project) that are Windows-only. Is there a way I can take the existing partition on my harddrive and turn it into a VM in Virtualbox?
<abaddon> sybariten: Yes
<sybariten> and then you maybe DL a new (sixth) one, a slackware live ISO or something, and then if you put that on the USB memory you can also choose that one
<abaddon> sybariten: yup
<sybariten> xangua: coz generally speaking when they "copy the iso", they inflate it
<abaddon> sybariten: Tha's why it's sooo good as a prog. It's stupid easy to add or del an iso as needed.
<sybariten> abaddon: ok youve sold it to me
<abaddon> sybariten: I use Hirens boot cd, An OS I made, and Trinity rescue on my usb
<sybariten> ok
<abaddon> sybariten: YAAYYY!! Welcome to the best thing since sliced bread,lol
<bbcom> If on bugs.launchpad it says 'Fix Released' where can I find that fix?
<sybariten> hehehe
<bbcom> I have a question about accounts-daemon crashed in xubuntu 12.04. Anyone?
<daftykins> just ask.
<bbcom> xubuntu shows a crash report every time I boot: accounts-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_send()
<bbcom> found it at bugs.launchpad
<bbcom> it says 'Fix Released'
<sasha_> hi how can i disable X/gdm from starting upon boot and manually launch it ?
<bbcom> but where can I find the fix?
<zykotick9> !text | sasha_
<ubottu> sasha_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<rbrooks> hi did someone need me im here
<zykotick9> sasha_: fyi, it's X/lightdm if you're using a supported ubuntu version (and haven't changed teh default DM)
<sasha_> zykotick9, and then to start gdm  ? i just launch /etc/init.d/gdm or service gdm start (change lightdm to gdm)
<rbrooks> yuo highlight me ubottu?  :)
<abaddon> sybariten: Doing ok?
<zykotick9> sasha_: i'd guess, or better "sudo service lightdm start"
<sasha_> zykotick9, but text or no text in the kernel line; how is X started in ubuntu ? .Xsession ??
<blognewb> hello guys? can i ask about the live cd here or is there another channel for that?
<zykotick9> sasha_: ahhh, Xorg (lightdm) would probably be started by upstart.
<rbrooks> blognewb, i'll give it a shot
<rbrooks> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sasha_> zykotick9, ok my ultimate goal is to understand how is pulseaudio started; it seems like it is in /et/init but it is started per user
<blognewb> hi sorry i was going to ask if i can put the live cd into an SD card instead. Can it auto load from there during boot ala livecd? And also while the livecd is running, can it detect a usb stick, while you are inside the ubuntu livecd or not?
<sasha_> under the user context
<blognewb> @ rbrooks or anyone
<zykotick9> sasha_: sorry, i don't personally know... good luck.
<sasha_> zykotick9, but  i can't see it in autostart/crontab ...
<sasha_> zykotick9, ha  htanks
<rbrooks> blognewb, sdcard in a usb2 sdcard reader maybe
<blognewb> ** i meant can i access files inside a usb stick while im in the livecd loaded to a laptop with a win7 os
<rbrooks> if you are booted yes you should see/mount usb drives
<rbrooks> ^
<felipesierra> Hi to everyone...please someone that can help me whit this error...when I start my pc , appear the follow errror EXT4-fs (sda 1): last error at 1384698387: __ext4_get_inode_loc:3629:inode  4720112:block  18874494
<zykotick9> felipesierra: i'd recommend starting from a livecd/usb and fscking your sda1 partition...
<daftykins> felipesierra: sounds like your disk has some troubles, what happened before this started to come up?
<daftykins> and do what zykotick9 said ^
<abaddon> sasha_: you can check /etc/xdg/gnome/xinitrc Or whatever you window manager is I think
<rbrooks> i think you could put the live iso onto a sdcard while loaded in a reader and even boot from it create it with "UUI"
<rbrooks> blognewb, ^
<abaddon> sasha_: ie, if you're using xfce4 the it'd likely be /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
<blognewb> can an ubuntu livecd also detect an sd card instead of a usb drive while it's on, rbrooks ?
<felipesierra> daftykins: appear a screen whit some options and this error appear when I starr the pc en recovery mode
<rbrooks> i think that would depend...
<abaddon> sasha_: Ultimatly I think pulse starts through daemon
<rbrooks> blognewb, depends whether the reader device is detected/supported
<daftykins> felipesierra: so yeah, boot a CD/DVD/USB of ubuntu and fsck your disk
<blognewb> rbrooks, supported by what
<rbrooks> tias yrmv :)
<rbrooks> Linux/Ubuntu
<sasha_> abaddon, no it is xdg jus tfigured out thanks
<rbrooks> the reader itself lots are proprietary
<rbrooks> load a live cd and see...  oh yeah
<abaddon> sasha_: Huh....
<rbrooks> :)
<abaddon> sasha_: Ok, cool
<rbrooks> dont forget to thank whomever wrote the driver
<sasha_> abaddon, btw i guess pasuspender is more dedicated to my ultimate goal :
<felipesierra> daftykins: zykotick9 : could be that my disk is damage?
<daftykins> it could be, yes
<Ari-Yang> felipesierra: I recommend getting an iso from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/ and make a bootable usb
<daftykins> felipesierra: boot a liveCD! :)
<abaddon> sasha_: What's your ultimate goal?
<Ari-Yang> felipesierra: could mean bad sectors... I got that like 3 weeks ago, had to boot off of a bootable usb and run fsck
<felipesierra> Ari-Yang: daftykins zykotick9 thanks so much
<sasha_> abaddon, starting xbmc with direct access to device without pulseaudio
<Ari-Yang> felipesierra: np, use start up disk creator, it should already be installed
<abaddon> sasha_: Why not have a script kill pulse at the begining?
<sasha_> abaddon, i still want a full DE that starts xbmc with direct device access
<sasha_> abaddon, just needed to figured out where and how it is started in the first place :)
<rbrooks> blognewb, just to be clear, a usb card reader should always work
<abaddon> sasha_: Yould just add to your session manager or .xsession pulseaudio -k
<rbrooks> if it is proprietary/builtin yrmv...
<abaddon> sasha_: Ahhh...I had a guy earlyer ask about starting modules within xbmc. You may want to look at using /etc/modules to ether stop or start pulse.
<rbrooks> blognewb, i gtg hth
<rbrooks> ciao
<sasha_> abaddon, my issue is that xbmc with pulse audio do not support dts hd ma / true hd 5.1/7.1
<sasha_> abaddon, only dts-core 5.1
<blognewb> rbrooks, thank you so much
<rbrooks> no problemo
<rbrooks> anytime cya
<abaddon> sasha_: It should handel pulse. I just don't know the command for its module. Errr...I'll pretend I got that,lol. Have you looked to just using ALSA?
<zykotick9> sasha_: "pasuspender xbmc" should disable pulse... (i'd forgotten about that option)
<sasha_> abaddon, yes but pulese don't handle dts-hd ma/ dolby true hd
<abaddon> sasha_: You mean ALSA right? or both?
<omg_scout> Hello. Is it normal that I have much worse experience with gaming on Ubuntu using Intel HD cards than on Windows?
<abaddon> omg_scout: loolz...intel....
<sasha_> abaddon, upon some xbmc devs;  xbmc have ALSA and pulseaudio support but pulseaudio is limited to stereo and 5.1 core
<sasha_> abaddon, so just nned to wrap xbmc launch/close with pulseaudio start/stop
<nismoSVK> intel HD on ubuntu should works really good
<omg_scout> abaddon: what is so funny? I play non demanding games
<azio_m> why ubuntu /home/myusername is not showing when i logged in as root - recovery mode through shell?
<abaddon> sasha_: But ALSA can support it?
<zykotick9> nismoSVK: for gaming... not so much...
<sasha_> abaddon, pulse is a wrapper around alsa right ?
<abaddon> omg_scout: It's Intel...shoulda gone with Nvidia...or ATI
<abaddon> sasha_: Yes
<abaddon> sasha_: Well...more or less
<nismoSVK> zykotick9 yes not for gaming
<zykotick9> sasha_: pulse runs onto of alsa yes.  it replaces ESD.
<sasha_> abaddon, yes direct alsa support it ; tested with openelec
<nismoSVK> nvidia is the best now for linux gaming i think
<zykotick9> s/onto/ontop/
<abaddon> sasha_: I once argued to a guy about purging pulse from the system and solely using ALSA and the forums called me an idiot,lol
<sasha_> zykotick9, ok that s it xbmc has its own audio engine separate from esd/oss/pulseaudio/ jackd .....
<omg_scout> abaddon: Why? Intel Hd4600 has enough power to run all 5 years old games I belive, and you get it for free. Anyway, I have issues with its driver, which I belive is not 100% following its windows counterpart
<abaddon> sasha_: It's never hurt me. But removing pulse will limit other functionality.
<abaddon> omg_scout: So you're using the propiatary drivers rather than the open drivers?
<nismoSVK> for intel HD cards is usually newest kernel the best
<sasha_> abaddon, ok guess i found my cuplrit here  : http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7130/2
<nismoSVK> HD3000/HD4000, newest kernel = better performance
<abaddon> sasha_: Ahhh..I learn something new every day
<omg_scout> nismoSVK:  I have 3.11.0-13-generic #20-Ubuntu. Is it worth going for a newer?
<abaddon> I'da advocated purging pulse. But the thing is I don't know how xbmc would handle it.
<abaddon> XD
<nismoSVK> omg_scout no if u dont want, its good
<nismoSVK> 3.11 have good results for intel HD
<abaddon> sasha_: Glad you found your culprit though
<omg_scout> nismoSVK: Thank you, I will have a try. I don't want to keep dual boot only for those few games I play once in a month
<sasha_> abaddon, ;) thanks for your time btw
<abaddon> sasha_: Np, sorry I wasn't much help
<sasha_> abaddon, need to restart to test bye
<abaddon> sasha_: ciao
<nismoSVK> omg_scout: fine, i am using "only" 3.9.9 and its fine with intel, but i have nvidia optimus too, i use more times nvidia...what games u want play on linux?
<icewalker> how can install an older version (not the latest) of konqueror broswer for testing?
<omg_scout> nismoSVK: It is mainly Crusader Kings, which uses Shaders I belive. I tried on their forum, but they claim they do not have active programmers in Linux to help that. On Windows it works well, on Ubuntu very ugly and slow.
<zykotick9> icewalker: forwardporting is non-trivial most of the time...
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, Sorry for calling you an idiot earlier, it was not fair. However I had asked the cheese user if they had hit f11, it just seemed you were more interested in giving answers rather than or knowing the whole picture we had at that point.
<zykotick9> !cookie | wilee-nilee ;)
<ubottu> wilee-nilee ;): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nismoSVK> omg_scout: u run it with WINE? i think u should try CSMT version of wine, whitch can improve direct3D games on linux very well (if it is on d3d)
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I'm just willing to answer to my foibles, hehe. ;)
<blognewb> Hi, can a livecd ubuntu run via a usb stick/drive detect/recognize a mounted sd card and read the files in it?
<omg_scout> nismoSVK: Nope, it got official linux client, which one can get using Steam. Other Steam games work well on Ubuntu, like Half-life 2, which, I belive is as demanding as Crusader Kings
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: I think I'll live..barely. ;P Anyway, I apologize too as I should have asked to step in and get tyhe whole picture. Sorry....
<icewalker> i trying to get/install an older broswer client that do support sni for testing on ubuntu13
<sprachgenerator> I'm needing some help troubleshooting a pxe/netboot install, the system was working great but unfortunately something changed and I'm not sure what - right now the installer is hanging right at loading the megasas driver as noted in terminal 4, my seed file is here: http://pastebin.com/UZqnUSXC
<icewalker> s/do/dont/
<Guest24204> Hi I encrypted my ubuntu /home. Now trying a debian OS (mint) any idea's how I can get it to read the encrypted data (what encryption tool does Ubuntu installer use?)
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, I know you will. ;)
<nismoSVK> omg_scout: yes and u have problem with fps than ?
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: bwahajhahahahhahaha Ayyy
<omg_scout> nismoSVK: FPS is lower, but also it just looks very ugly... hard to describe. Looks like it did some task on CPU, which is usually done on GPU, but I am not an expert here/
<icewalker> i run into problem getting an old version of broswers (like firefox etct), any suggestions?
<omg_scout> nismoSVK: Resolution and all graphic settings are all the same
<nismoSVK> omg_scout: yes its problem with game than, they should fix it soon
<Sam__> Is there anyone that has been able to install Ubuntu 12.x in a dual boot mode on Lenovo T series laptops? My main concern is compatibility with graphics and wireless. I have checked both the Lenovo and Ubuntu hardware compatibility web site. There is a clause there that the standard ubuntu may not work well with the certified systems.  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14169/
<nismoSVK> omg_scout: maybe u can try run it with WINE (windows version of the game) if u will have same issues, maybe its problem only with linux client
<reisio> Sam__: if the install image works, that's that
<reisio> if it doesn't work, it might still work with some extra effort
<omg_scout> nismoSVK: People say it works with other gfx cards, so I hope it will get resolved sooner or later;)
<nismoSVK> omg_scout: yes it will :-)
 * wilee-nilee attempts a kinder nicer persona on the IRC just for fun
<allstarsnorks2> hi guys, i am having a problem installing gksu on my Ubuntu 13.10 install
<Sam__> reisio: I am planning to buy a lenovo model T with Windows installed and make it dual boot by using ubuntu's installer from Windows. I was trying to find if anyone has been able to perform this and on which Lenvo T model.
<abaddon> allstarsnorks2: What happens when you try?
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, sudo apt-get install gksu does not do it?
<jvore> I love Ubuntu 13.10
<omg_scout> Sam__: I did that, any questions?
<allstarsnorks2> abaddon: E: Unable to locate package gksu
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, What release, and this is a canononical ubuntu right, not a derivative?
<abaddon> allstarsnorks2: Welll...this may better suit wilee-nilee
<allstarsnorks2> canonical Ubuntu 13.10
<omg_scout> Sam__: I installed ubuntu 12 and 13 + Windows 7 and 8 dualboot on T530 and T430,  almost all configurations, worked without issues
<allstarsnorks2> wilee-nilee: 100% Ubuntu 13.10 from Canonical
<Guest24204> anyone know about accessing data encrypted by Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, Can you run cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin it?
<Sam__> omg_scout: Two quick questions. 1) Which Lenovo model T did you use ? Do you remember ther graphcs and wireless chip vendor? 2) Were you able to install ubuntu using the dual boot installer from Ubuntu  on Windows 7?
<blognewb> Hi, guys? can a livecd ubuntu run via a usb stick/drive detect/recognize a mounted sd card and read the files in it?Hi, can a livecd ubuntu run via a usb stick/drive detect/recognize a mounted sd card and read the files in it?
<allstarsnorks2> just a minute
<wilee-nilee> blognewb, Should, you mounting it from the live session>?
<abaddon> May I stephan in for a sec wilee-nilee? Looking it up it seems gksu has been left out after Ubu 13:04 Rather gksudo is used in its stead.
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, YOu have to have gksu to run gksudo I believe.
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: Saysthey're not identical
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: Says they're not identical on the forums
<blognewb> wilee-nilee, from the live session sir yes
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, I have seen that error when I ran it without it being installed I believe.
<omg_scout> Sam__: I used T530 (I do not have it anymore so I cannot tell you about wifi vendor) but it had intel HD4000. I dualbooted using GRUB, without problems. Ubuntu worked "out of the box", Windows 7 needed most of the drivers installed (including ethernet card, which is pretty fail). Now I have T430 , also dualboot with Windows, and not a single problem with them.
<shadytv_> abaddon, that's weird because i saw that gksudo is gone. I can get gksu just not gksudo
<wilee-nilee> blognewb, So not being read? what format is the ssd in  and has there been a problem with it already?
<allstarsnorks2_> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/cRqRkPtP
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: shadytv_ here is the discussion about it. Guy talked to devs about it.http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default-in-13-04
<mojtaba1> Hi, I have connected my mobile (android) to my laptop (ubuntu). but when I run the command lsblk, I can not see the partition of the mobile phone. Do you know how can I cp my mobile contents via cmd?
<reisio> mojtaba1: honestly easier to do it over wireless
<mehwork> i have a 5 year old eeepc (netbook). What version of ubuntu is optimized for it these days?
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, "As a clarification, gksudo and gksu are not identical, even though one is a symbolic link to another"
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: true
<blognewb> wilee-nilee, no i am planning to go get an sd card and another usb stick now, i was trying to make sure if a livecd run via usb drive can mount/read/write to an sd card or should i get another usb
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, I have had an error on gksudo " install gksu"
<allstarsnorks2_> so, any luck? @wilee-nilee?
<strtok> i hate abaddon
<mojtaba1> reisio: Just for my curiosity. How can I do that via cmd?
<omg_scout> Sam__: Do you need help partitioning or anything?
<abaddon> bwahahaha strtok thanks.... wilee-nilee mmmmmmk
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2_, open the sources list and untick the partners run a update and try again.
<blognewb> wilee-nilee, are you still there?
<reisio> mojtaba1: without wireless?
<abaddon> strtok: Don't worry, you can bash me since I have to go. =] I hate me at times too.
<wilee-nilee> blognewb, Yes
<mojtaba1> reisio: yes
<allstarsnorks2_> wilee-nilee: how do i do that? SOrry, I'm a LInux noob here.
<reisio> mojtaba1: you'd have to find the devices and mount them
#ubuntu 2013-11-19
<blognewb> wilee-nilee, so can a livecd read and write to an sd card?
<reisio> blognewb: probably, depends on if that's in the kernel, which it probably is
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2_, Easiest is sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # in front of saucy partners. Genrally I would say gksudo her to open it but that is the crux.
<blognewb> reisio, what does kernel mean here? im so dumb about hardware and interfaces im sorry
<wilee-nilee> here*
<zykotick9> !gksudo | wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mojtaba> reisio: it is already mounted and I can see it via GUI. But how can I have access to it via cmd?
<reisio> mojtaba: should say where it is at the top of the file manager
<reisio> mojtaba: or you can right-click on a directory and open a terminal
<allstarsnorks2_> okay done
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, The user has no gksudo and can't install gksu, I'm assuming it is in the partners repo, I would suggest a cli edit but this is a fresh user, you are welcome to show them how. ;)
<reisio> blognewb: it's a fundamental part of an OS, in the case of GNU/Linux it holds most of the drivers, like for card readers
<mojtaba> reisio: mtp://[usb:002,077]/Phone/DCIM/Camera
<reisio> blognewb: most live OS images will have large kernels built to support a lot of hardware automatically
<reisio> mojtaba: ah, mtp is something else
<allstarsnorks2_> wilee-nilee: removed the 2 # that contains ubuntu partners
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: i'd suggest "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" from terminal then...
<reisio> mojtaba: if it doesn't show up in the output of the 'mount' command, you'd probably have to copy it from the file manager, graphically
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Which can be a problem if the person does not know how to save, as I said feel free to instruct. a single sudo on the sources list is hardly a problem, it is long term not using that is.
<blognewb> reisio, i see so the kernel is not a hardware right?
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: fyi gksu is in "main" whatever ubuntu calls that...
<mojtaba> reisio: You mean there is no way to reach it via cmd?!
<zykotick9> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<mojtaba> reisio: Actually I have copied lots of files and I would like to see if they are identical or not via cmd.
<reisio> mojtaba: no there are probably lots of ways
<reisio> but I don't know mtp, so I don't know what tools there are for it
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I had them run cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastbin it that repo is open and gave them the install command yet no gksu.
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: i have to assume the origional poster is NOT running ubuntu
<allstarsnorks2_> so?
<reisio> mojtaba: other than if it shows up in 'mount' output
<reisio> blognewb: right, software
<mojtaba> reisio: no
<Imaginati0n> Hello i installed ubuntu and i have one question. Is it normal for the update manager to auto-open when it has new updates?
<mehwork> i have a 5 year old eeepc (netbook). Will the latest version of ubuntu work on it? I want something fast
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: oh right, i saw you do that - and thought it was clever.  so they are running ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, here is their cat. http://pastebin.com/cRqRkPtP
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: sorry, i don't visit pastebin.com
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Probably a bad install command
<reisio> mehwork: what processor? how much ram?
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, yeah it's ubuntu
<reisio> mehwork: what graphics?
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: that's messed then...  best of luck, to you and the OP
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2_, Have you run a sudo apt-get update
<mehwork> reisio: 1gb ram. itel atom cpu
<mehwork> 10.1" ultra-mobility display
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, It's a mystery I tell yah. ;)
<zykotick9> mehwork: consider xubuntu/lubuntu if you are looking for speed...
<reisio> mehwork: and I'm guessing only intel graphics?
<allstarsnorks2_> wilee-nilee: running it now and will update you
<Sam__> omg_scout  Thanks for all the good information. I have not bought the Lenovo model T yet so I am hoping that the installer can lead me through repartitioning the drive. Thanks for the help again.
<mehwork> reisio: probably
<reisio> mehwork: yeah, basically what zykotick9 said
<mehwork> reisio: i dont even care about graphics. i'd be happy for just a cli version of ubuntu if it's possible
<reisio> you can get more if you go with even less still, too
<Imaginati0n> Is it normal for the update manager to auto-open in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<mehwork> i just want it to run fast. It has an ubuntu on it right now and it's super slow
<mehwork> but i havent reinstalled in years
<reisio> mehwork: what do you want to do with it?
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2_, Always run that first when you install.
<mehwork> reisio: just command-line stuff
<reisio> mehwork: you could just disable X then
<mehwork> and python
<mehwork> how do you disable x?
<reisio> but if you want to install a new version anyways, use the minimalcd, I think it might let you opt out of desktop environment
<mehwork> i want it to be permenant so it doesnt load it slowly everytime i reboot
<Guest24204> is it possible to mount /home enrypted by ubuntu in another OS? How does Ubuntu Encrypt?
<allstarsnorks2_> how many files will it update?
<reisio> mehwork: what version of Ubuntu has it got?
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2_, None till you run sudo apt-get upgrade
<reisio> Guest24204: yes, but you need to know the answer to that question
<blognewb> hey guys i know my bios version but how do i find out if it can boot from SD so i can boot the ubuntu from there please :(( help me oh
<reisio> Guest24204: it can vary, but it's probably with ecryptfs
<mehwork> reisio: 10.10
<allstarsnorks2_> wilee-nilee: Huh, well then
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: did "apt-get update" fix the missing gksu?
<reisio> mehwork: so it's using GNOME?
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2_, Running the update is key to seeting up the communication between the computer and the repos on a install.
<wilee-nilee> setting*
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Still waiting for the answer.
<allstarsnorks2_> wilee-nilee: okay then I'll update you. for now it's just running.
<reisio> mehwork: probably be sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<nismoSVK> sudo apt-get upgrade
<reisio> mehwork: or s/gdm/lightdm
<Guest24204> reisio: does LMDE have encryptfs?
<reisio> Guest24204: 'ecryptfs', is available to any distro
<reisio> as is basically any software
<Guest24204> reisio: right, but I can't boot my new OS to install it..
<allstarsnorks2_> well, it detected "gksu" alright. @wilee-nilee
<Guest24204> reisio: at least I have something to google now. Thanks
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I did neglect to check which repo it was in and assumed the partners, having it not part of the stock install, hehe the bot would have told me. We have lift off now. ;)
<reisio> Guest24204: hrmm?
<Guest24204> reisio: I guess I can try re-intsalling ubuntu..
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: nice!  good job.  <that is why i sent the "!info gksu" to you>
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2_, Cool, so you understand that intial ujpdate run to sync the repos with the computer and update and upgrade are standard commands.
<reisio> Guest24204: to accomplish what?
 * wilee-nilee bows to zykotick9 
<wilee-nilee> in thanks
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: ;)
<Guest24204> reisio: A system I can access my files in..
<mehwork> reisio: i ran that command and it just said it was removing gdm startuplinks but when i rebooted it went rigght back into gnome
<allstarsnorks2_> GREAT! Now I can start installing relinux. Thanks guys.
<reisio> Guest24204: what's this got to do with ecryptfs?
<mehwork> reisio: sorry actuall i'm running Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS precise
<zykotick9> mehwork: you are aware that 10.10 is EOL right?
<reisio> mehwork: okay, that's probably lightdm, then, not gdm
<Teal`c> oh fuck u, who registere'd Teal`c
<reisio> probably you did
<Guest24204> reisio: my guess is ubuntu includes it in live cd/installer. Looks like Mint doesn't http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/01/01/how-to-install-linux-mint-debian-edition-on-an-encrypted-lvm-file-system/
<reisio> I'd guess they both do, but don't care :)
<zykotick9> mehwork: sorry, checking above my post would have been good ;)
<wilee-nilee> Kajunfiend, try to not swear please. ;)
<unicornjedi> helllllo, I am new to apache2. I was wondering how can I add an alias to my website? Right now, my website name is just my public IP address. I want it to be like... swagdogs.awesome.net or something
<reisio> unicornjedi: without actually acquiring a sub/domain?
<reisio> unicornjedi: you could use /etc/hosts
<zykotick9> unicornjedi: do you own the DNS for awesome.net?
<unicornjedi> zykotick9,  no I do not :/
<zykotick9> unicornjedi: without a proper DNS ownership, IP is all you can use.
<I> hey
<Danato> is there a way to change the volume control appearance on kde?
<allstarsnorks2_> can you guys tell me some good programs to make a custom made Ubuntu install?
<reisio> allstarsnorks2_: clockywock
<wilee-nilee> reisio, mmmm analog
<Danato> nvm found it :)
<unicornjedi> zykotick9, hmm.. is there a way to get a free domain name?
<allstarsnorks2_> it's sad that remastersys was canceled
<reisio> unicornjedi: not really, but you can get a free subdomain pretty easily
<zykotick9> unicornjedi: i doubt it...
<unicornjedi> reisio, ooh do tell
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2_, Congratulations your the one millionth new user that wants to make a custom distro.
<reisio> unicornjedi: there are lots of services, let me find a list
<zykotick9> unicornjedi: i use to use no-ip, but i don't anymore.
<reisio> unicornjedi: something like http://freedns.afraid.org/
<reisio> http://freedns.afraid.org/domain/registry/
<allstarsnorks2_> wilee-nilee: uh,. thanks?
<allstarsnorks2_> VirtualBox servers are down GREAT
<CountryfiedLinux> HDMI audio doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2_, It was a joke, we just see this on a daily basis is all, so many linux distros and hardly a difference between them really.
<allstarsnorks2_> WTF now my internet connection is screwed
<yottabit> i don't get the point of installing Refind
<allstarsnorks2_> brb guys
<reisio> yottabit: the end
<yottabit> reisio: eh?
<unicornjedi> reisio, okay so how do I use subdomains??
<reisio> unicornjedi: read their instructions
<dvb-nouveau> has anyone managed to install klear on ubuntu 12.04?
<genii> dvb-nouveau: Seeing as it's abandonware by it's authors in 2006 I don't think I'd want to try.
<Anden> so.. i installed a package with dpkg -i that has a dependency i don't meet but my program works fine anyway. how can i make apt-get stop nagging me about it without uninstalling the whole program?
<yellowfish> ayone good at setting cron jobs?
<yellowfish> the full path is confusing me
<wilee-nilee> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<reisio> yellowfish: confusing you how
<wilee-nilee> yellowfish, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Anden> i actually ran dpkg with --ignore-depends=the package i didn't have but apt-get nags me anyway
<wilee-nilee> !info klear
<ubottu> Package klear does not exist in saucy
<CountryfiedLinux> HDMI audio doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> !find klear
<ubottu> Found: python-sklearn, python-sklearn-doc, python-sklearn-lib
<yellowfish> from what directory does cron run?
<yellowfish> I'm using aws ec2
<yellowfish> if I'm running a cronjob using python, I can't just use python path/to/file?
<yellowfish> I've to do /usr/bin/python?
<MrHacks> Has anyone had any success using MTP on 10.13?  I've been trying for over a month now to get this thing to wrok but there is always some error -32 or error -71 and the USB hub won't enumerate the device
<MrHacks> "usb 2-1.5: device not accepting address 20, error -71"
<MrHacks> "hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5"
<zykotick9> MrHacks: 10.13?
<MrHacks> Saucy Salamander
<MrHacks> s/10.13/13.10/
<zykotick9> MrHacks: that is not 10.13.  perhaps 13.10.
<MrHacks> Stupid Smarch weather we had that year
 * MrHacks reads a note "Do not touch, Willie." Good advice.
<wilee-nilee> MrHacks, What is the media?
<MrHacks> Amazon Kindle Fire HD 7"  (let's call it KFHD7 for short)
<pngl_> Just installed Gnome 3 under Ubuntu 13.10, the bottom of menu items gets cut off and I have some graphical glitches in the dock on the left of the screen. If that's important: I'm using the 3.12 kernel.
 * MrHacks is tempted to stick a KMFDM sticker on the back of his KFHD7
<wilee-nilee> pngl_, The shell, gnome 3 underlies several of the desktops already.
<pngl_> wilee-nilee: I don't understand
<Ari-Yang> pngl_: doubt it doesn't matter whether you're using mainline kernel or not~
<wilee-nilee> pngl_, the gnome shell is the gnome 3 desktop.
<sprung> Hi, When I right-click on a file, my options are to Move To, or Copy To, only two options: Home or Desktop. I want to add an SMB share.
<wilee-nilee> pngl_, gnome 3 is under the unity desktop which is s plugin in compiz. Installing gnome is the confusion.
<sprung> How can I add a Samba share in the file context menu?
<pngl_> Ari-Yang: I was running 14.04 daily earlier and I had none of those glitches so I thought it could be some kind of drivers issues
<sprung> Just to post all in one message: Hi, When I right-click on a file, my options are to Move To, or Copy To, only two options: Home or Desktop. I want to add an SMB share. How can I add a Samba share in the file context menu?
<pngl_> wilee-nilee: Sorry, I don't understand. Ubuntu comes with Unity, and gnome-shell is what I installed
<Ari-Yang> pngl_: what graphics card do you have?
<grahamsavage__> Hi, i've been using ubuntu unity on 12.04 about 6 months now full time and i find the windowing management infurating.   The main issue being having multiple windows in a single application open.  For example imagine having 8 windows in an IDE open and 12 terminal windows open.  In both windows and OSX if i want to open a particular tab i click on the icon in the dock or the start menu, all the windows for that application come to focus and i can
<grahamsavage__> easily select any of the current windows.  In unity, i have to click wait for it for it to fade out the windows and then select each window indvidually.  This is a huge inefficiency every day and i've not been able to find any work around even though i know most of the ubuntu shortcuts.  Is there anyway to work around this?
<c_nick> .close
<Anuhak> Hello, can someone recommend a theme with a text cursor that is highly visible?  (wider than the standard blinking  i-beam, maybe also colorful)
<pngl_> Ari-Yang: integrated intel graphics 4400
<reisio> Anuhak: could make your own
<sam113101> where can I download ubuntu 14.04?
<Ari-Yang> pngl: you're using the open source intel driver, right?
<Ari-Yang> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<Ari-Yang> wups
<pngl_> Ari-Yang: I didn't choose anything so if that's the default, yes.
<wilee-nilee> pngl_, Good, that is much clearer, I was just point out that unity is a plugin in compiz running on top if gnome 3, just trying to confrim what installing gnome meant.
<sprung> grahamsavage_, you need CompizConfig Manager.
<sprung> grahamsavage_, You'll want to disable the window effects using that tool.
<Ari-Yang> pngl_: alright, maybe you should use latest intel driver then seeing how you're using kernel 3.12... before you try that, I suggest booting into a previous kernel (ubuntu's kernel) and see if you have any glitches
<sprung> grahamsavage_, you may have to download it via the Ubuntu Software Center.
<dvb-nouveau> has anyone managed to install klear on ubuntu 12.04?
<grahamsavage__> sprung: it's not the effects thats the issue, it's that the windows don't all come to focus
<sprung> grahamsavage_, oh. Well, i hate to break it to you but that's still an effect.
<kostkon> !info klear
<ubottu> Package klear does not exist in saucy
<sprung> grahamsavage_, it's disabled in the tool i mentioned
<wilee-nilee> pngl_, Running a kernel beyond the release is also technically not supported, is the shell from a ppa perchance as well?
<pngl> Ari-Yang: ok, I'll try to reboot (pngl is on another computer). How can I install the latest drivers?
<pngl> wilee-nilee: yes it is :( gnome3-team/something
<sprung> dvb-nouveau, the way you are forming the question is very bad. We're assuming you already googled for an answer, and you didn't find anything, which you can form a hypothesis using induction that not many people have used this tool, in general, let alone in this channel.
<Anden> i'll try a different take on my question: can i uninstall a package without removing the files? so that it just disappears from apt-get but leaves the files it installed on my drive
<wilee-nilee> pngl, None of that is technically supported the kernal or the ppa, just a heads up is all.
<Ari-Yang> pngl: when I say latest, I mean like version from git
<pngl> wilee-nilee: since I need 3.12 to correctly run Ubuntu on my laptop, I guess that mans I'm in trouble
<Ari-Yang> pngl: you can either compile from git http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/ which I don't recommend
<Ari-Yang> pngl: or add this ppa from here https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/ and run apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ari-Yang> which I recommend
<Ari-Yang> pngl: that ppa only supports 13.04 and 13.10 btw
<dvb-nouveau> a guy who i lost touch with managed to install klear on ubuntu 11.10 (NO goole info on that) but i want to install klear on ubuntu 12.04?
<sprung> dvb-nouveau, using deductive reasoning formed from the hypothesis through induction, the conclusion is you shouldn't ask whether anyone has used klear, you should instead provide error logs and links to what klear is, also what ubuntu version you are using would be helpful
<wilee-nilee> pngl, Not necessarily, you just have some limitations possibly, and I would be sure that is really the case. I doubt it is.
<wilee-nilee> dvb-nouveau, Is it in the 12.04 repos?
<grahamsavage__> sprung: ok.. i've installed it.. and it's disabled the animation.. it still doesn't bring the windows to the front
<pngl> wilee-nilee, Ari-Yang, using kernel 3.11, same issues
<jubale> I asked this 4-5 hrs ago, but I've been having trouble playing DVD movies. I've tried using VLC, MPlayer CLI, KMplayer, SMPlayer, and Totem. MPlayer CLI plays first title using GL Video (laggy); without GL first track plays decent, however, no sound.
<Ari-Yang> pngl: and that's ubuntu's 3.11 right?
<pngl> Ari-Yang: If you mean 13.10, yes
<sprung> grahamsavage_, you mean you want certain windows to be Always On Top?
<pngl> wilee-nilee: you mean you doubt I'll have limitations or you doubt I need the 3.12 kernel?
<Ari-Yang> pngl: hmmm... I don't know then... pngl I guess you could try latest drivers
<Ari-Yang> jubale: what's the problem?
<dvb-nouveau> sprung: i said very clearly thta i use 12.04. http://www.klear.org/ and no klear is not in the 12.04 repos
<MrHacks> Anyone come up with an idea to get MTP to work? Just about every MTP/FUSE software I can think of (especially libmtp, mtpfs, and gmtp) is installed, and I can't even connect my cellphone to my computer in MTP mode.
<pngl> Ari-Yang: doing that now
<wilee-nilee> pngl, the kernel
<sprung> dvb-nouveau, check this out it was written by the guy who wrote the tcp stack http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<jubale> I have a paste of "Messages" given by VLC, which tries and instantly fails to load video.
<grahamsavage__> sprung: no, i want the windows to be brought to the front when i click on the icon on the left.. imagine 10 terminal windows.. some underlying other applications etc.  When i click on the terminal icon, i'd like them all to be visible
<Ari-Yang> pngl: after you add the ppa, run apt-get dist-upgrade, log out and log back in (because you updated the driver)
<dvb-nouveau> sprung, you mean Eric S. Raymond???
<pngl> wilee-nilee: you're right -- actually I just need two patches. But I just tried with 3.11 and got the same issues.
<wilee-nilee> pngl, Some here just wont help unless it is stock from the repos for good reasons, unless there is no other option.
<sprung> grahamsavage_, i don't know man i think you should probably just install windows 8 and give up
<Ari-Yang> pngl: if you want to revert changes run ppa-purge ppa-here-
<grahamsavage__> at the moment it only brings the most recently selected window to the front
 * MrHacks wishes there was some device on eBay he can buy to bridge MTP devices with USB making the USB side on the computer was a regular media device and the device side thinking it was some MTP compatible computer.
<sprung> grahamsavage_, you could try developing for Unity maybe that will fix it
<grahamsavage__> sprung: i find it hard to believe that everyone would just put up with it :/
<jubale> And, I would fix the problem if I knew what it actually is.
<grahamsavage__> do developers usually use unity or do they use gnome or something else?
<ki4ro> Is there a way to change the default email app from Evolution to say gmail?
<pete-478> I'm trying to exchange files between 2 Ubuntu desktops across the Internet through VPN. The transfer rates are much slower than the capacity of both locations. I've also tried exchanging files using ssh but that was also slower than capacity. Are there settings in Ubuntu or programs that throttle file exchange rates?
<jubale> Hrm. I'll be back in a bit.
<sprung> grahamsavage_, well, that thing that you're talking about, we still don't know what your issue is, something about your windows not all coming up
<wilee-nilee> MrHacks, There is a mtp ppa that was suggested for 12.04 you might look.
<Ari-Yang> pngl: make sure you run apt-get update after adding the ppa before running apt-get dist-upgrade
<grahamsavage__> sprung: http://i.imgur.com/NtvWkjH.png
<wilee-nilee> MrHacks, up to raring https://launchpad.net/~langdalepl/+archive/gvfs-mtp
<sprung> lol
<sprung> thats an awesome fail
<grahamsavage__> sprung: ok.. i have clicked on the terminal icon on the left hand side.. i would expect that all 3 terminal windows would be on the top layer
<pngl> wilee-nilee: more precisely there's no wireless drivers and no cpu scaling feature for my laptop on 3.11, so I need to do *something*
<pete-478> I'm using OpenVPN for VPN and also noticed that remote shell is laggy when tranfering files, so the slow speed has something to do with VPN. Does OpenVPN throttle bandwidth or is it somehow inherently slow?
<pngl> Ari-Yang: yep :)
<sprung> grahamsavage_, yep i have no idea what caused that but now you have a faster way of explaining it at least
<wilee-nilee> pngl, Have you proclaimed the wifi hardware as of yet here now or ever?
<grahamsavage__> sprung: oh thats not normal behaviour?
<pngl> wilee-nilee: Not sure I understood your question. Here's where I'm coming from: https://spicious.com/sony-vaio-pro-11-with-ubuntu.html
<MrHacks> wilee-nilee: tried that and it didn't work for KFHD7. connections are flakey with gvfs-mtp with my rooted Cyanogenmod'd HP Touchpad
<sprung> grahamsavage_, what happens what you left click the terminal icon and a group of windows comes up to select to go to the foreground and you select one that is not in the current foreground?
<grahamsavage__> yes, that works
<BuntuFuntu> MrHacks, do they still  sell Touchpads?
<wilee-nilee> pngl, That link comes up at untrusted on FF here, can you run lspci if the wifi is internal and lsusb if external and post the actual hardware, the cpu scaling I would have no clue of.
<sprung> grahamsavage_, is your xchat set to always on top?
<MrHacks> No. I snagged my when HP decided to sell them for $99 because WebOS sucked
<grahamsavage__> sprung: ok think of it this way... imagine i have 100 terminal windows how do i bring them all to focus .. do i have to go   1. click menu 2. click window A  2. click menu 3. click menu B ... repeat ?
<yeyeman> how do I change the permissions of a directory and all files and directories in it?
<grahamsavage__> sorry bring them to the foreground
<wilee-nilee> MrHacks, Ah, how old is the OS is it 4.2 or above?
<ianorlin> you can use another DE if you want
<grahamsavage__> yeyemen: chmod -R 777 dirname
<daftykins> MrHacks: just in case you weren't aware, there's a #cyanogenmod-touchpad
<sam113101> where can I download ubuntu 14.04?
<dvb-nouveau> sprung, you mean Eric S. Raymond???
<daftykins> sam113101: come back in April
<sprung> grahamsavage_, this is actually i problem i have had too but to fix it i just have started it in a new desktop (often i open 20 cssh terminals at once)
<BuntuFuntu> Sam113101: Not released yet I don't think.
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, google 14.04 daily and the correct channel for it is #ubuntu+1
<BuntuFuntu> I'mma go google that :D
<sprung> grahamsavage_, ctrl+alt+right
<sam113101> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<MrHacks> wilee-nilee: On the KFHD7? FireOS 7.4.6_user_4620220 which is some Android 2.4 something
<yeyeman> is it possible to always use ubuntu as root?
<grahamsavage__> sprung: you mean a different desktop UI ?
<grahamsavage__> sprung: which one do you use?
<yeyeman> like administrator in windows
<wilee-nilee> MrHacks, That old an android wont work is all
<yeyeman> I'm tired of my OS protecting itself from me
<zykotick9> yeyeman: horrible idea!
<badger> hello, is this the right place for help with ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> badger, yep
<BuntuFuntu> Badger: Yes.
<yeyeman> zykotick9, WHY
<MrHacks> wilee-nilee: If I can connect my KFHD7 to my computer, I can upgrade to Cyanogenmod 10.1 which is Android 4.0 something
<zykotick9> yeyeman: i'm not going to waste my time answering that.  best of luck.
<badger> yeyeman you shouldnt always be root
<badger> sudo
<MrHacks> wilee-nilee: The KFHD7 was released last year
<wilee-nilee> MrHacks, I would go 4.2 or 4.3 if you can
<kostkon> !root | yeyeman
<ubottu> yeyeman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zykotick9> badger: s/always/never/
<grahamsavage__> spung: ctrl-alt-right switches desktop spaces for me
<MrHacks> wilee-nilee: That's would require Cyanogenmod 10.2 which is still in alpha
<badger> why would you want that?
<wilee-nilee> MrHacks, I belive 10.1 is 4.2 I have Nexus 7 and run those rooted
<allstarsnorks2> hi again
<MrHacks> wilee-nilee: But right now, I just want to get the damn thing to CONNECT to my computer so I can perform the upgrade
<zykotick9> badger: sorry, read that as "you should always be root" my bad.
<tapFizzle> Hello, having probably a pretty common issue with network config, running ubuntu 12.04.2, terminal only… when i start and stop the networking service, eth0 doesn't change status… it will only change if I run ip link dev set eth0 down|up
<badger> zykotick9, TRUE DAT
<badger> its what its there for
<badger> wilee-nilee,
<MrHacks> Fricking MTP
<wilee-nilee> MrHacks, You have a windows OS handy?
<allstarsnorks2> ubuntu randomly disconnects me from the Internet. dk y
<yeyeman> can someone give me a reason why I should not be able to do whatever I want in ubuntu without typing in the password all the time?
<wilee-nilee> MrHacks, You can side load android as well.
<yeyeman> I mean I'm already able to do it, the password is just a formality
<badger> anyone got any time to spare helping me sort out a driver issue?
<badger> its the bcom 4311 thing im sure its pretty common ive dont it before but done a fresh install and having issues
<MrHacks> The only computer that has Windows in my house has Vista, which I tried connecting it on that and much like XP, microsoft has no support for Vista any more
<yottabit> i need to try the latest drm-intel-nightly
<pngl> Ari-Yang: 1 out of 2 ! Menu items are not cut off anymore, but the glitches are still there :)
<MrHacks> Windows Media Player 11 is not supported on Vista apparently
<BuntuFuntu> MrHacks: I thought Vista was on extended support?
<yottabit> it has a fix for the latest macbook pros display
<yottabit> tips on getting it?
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, Thats the way it is for safety you need permission for admin is all.
<Anden> can i uninstall a package without removing the files? so that it just disappears from apt-get but leaves the files it installed on my drive
<yottabit> i'm currently typing in a borked mac display :|
<xangua> MrHacks: maybe this helps http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<badger> BuntuFuntu, thanks any pointers for me?
<xangua> MrHacks: what ubuntu version are you running¿
<badger> zykotick9, ??
<MrHacks> xangua: gvfs doesn't work on all MTP devices
<Ari-Yang> pngl: ah that's good
<MrHacks> xangua: 13.10
<MrHacks> I had this problem on 13.04 as well, xangua
<yottabit> i need the current one of these: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/
<yottabit> how would you add that ppa?
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, There are other distro's that run in admin and or are more setup to run with it set at on, maybe that would be more your style.
<badger> looks like you people also use android with reference to cyanogenmod above?
<BuntuFuntu> Badger: For yor driver issue?
<yottabit> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/current/
<xangua> MrHacks: ok then the link won't work for you, last time I installed 13.04 it mounted my device with android 4.0 and up
<xangua> last time i installes 13.10*
<allstarsnorks2> any idea when Mozilla will release Firefox 25?
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, ok I will look in to it
<wilee-nilee> xangua, he has an android 2.4 hehe, hyou might know that already. ;)
<MrHacks> xangua: as I tried to explain several times already, the KFHD7 does not use android 4.0, it uses some crappy android 2.3 called FireOS
<allstarsnorks2> Firefox 25 for Ubuntu that is.
<xangua> I rea firefoxOS :P
<xangua> !info firefox | allstarsnorks2
<ubottu> allstarsnorks2: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 25.0+build3-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 27917 kB, installed size 57522 kB
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, its in the repos
<MrHacks> FireOS is NOT related to FireFoxOS
<dedbodiez> hey hey
<BuntuFuntu> Allstarsnorks2: I have 25 on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<badger> BuntuFuntu, yes if you know how to get broadcom driver working there are so many guides online i forget which ones work for me and which ones dont
<allstarsnorks2> i still have 24.0 LOL
<BuntuFuntu> Allstarsnorks2: WHen was the last time you ran an update?
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, Have you run that upgrade yet?
<MrHacks> FireOS is Amazon's way of keeping their sheeple customers in line.
<badger> im using 12.04 ubuntu and i know i can  get wifi working i just  cant get it to work right now
<wilee-nilee> MrHacks, baaah
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<MrHacks> FireOS is basically a rip off of Android
<yeyeman> in some PDF files I have the letter spacing seems a bit messed up, sometimes there is a space where it should not be, anyone know if it's possible to fix it somehow?
<allstarsnorks2> wilee-nilee: if ubuntu gets my internet working. it just decided to randomly cut my internet connection.
<badger> fireOS? new on me is this like firefox for phones or something else
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, wireless?
<BuntuFuntu> Badger: Hmm.. Idk. I'm not a driver kind of person. I've only been using linux for like 8-10 months :P
<allstarsnorks2> wilee-nilee: yes, wireless
<pngl> For anyone interested, here is what the glitches look like (left side of the screen) http://imgur.com/D1AbCsR
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, sounds like it is having the problem, just a guess.
<badger> yeah ive been using it a while kinda new myself and from what i understand broadcom wireless is a PITA.
<Ari-Yang> yottabit: I'm not sure how you would add that ppa... I just download the .deb files I need myself
 * MrHacks would like admin privliges so he can bann every idiot who doesn't scroll back on the IRC queue and read the part where I said Amazon FireOS is NOT related to Mozilla FireFox
<badger> proprietary drivers on opensources wtf, just make the driver opensource, why not they already bought the damn hardware
<Ari-Yang> pngl: oh you're using unity3D... maybe it's unity/compiz related issue?
<wilee-nilee> badger, Please don't swear, or use their acronyms. ;)
<MrHacks> *FUN FACT*: pressing PAGE UP and PAGE down in IRSSI allows you to SCROLL back and read more of the messages.
<Ari-Yang> wilee-nilee: ttfn
<badger> u the what the or the dman?
<pngl> Ari-Yang: am I using unity3D? sorry, I'm not well-versed in how this works. I thought I was using gdm+gnome3 and that it was either unity or gnome3
<allstarsnorks2> got disconnected
<grahamsavage__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/959339 :( wtf are these UI designers thinking
<wilee-nilee> badger, It is a channel rule, just a heads up from me. ;)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 959339 in Unity "Launcher, Alt-Tab - clicking on launcher item or selecting a app in Alt-Tab raises all app windows, not just most recently focused" [Critical,Fix released]
<allstarsnorks2> i'm getting pissed at Relinux
<badger> ok cool but which bit classed as a swear?
<MrHacks> And can someone *PLEASE* nuke all these bots that are constantly flooding the queue with their joins and parts?
<wilee-nilee> badger, any words or acronyms.
<badger> ahh ok
<Ari-Yang> pngl: that looks like unity3d for me... if you mean desk top environment/flavor GNOME, you can change over to it by logging out, and in the login box there should be an ubuntu icon or something, click it and from there you can select what to use
<allstarsnorks2> !info VirtualBox
<ubottu> Package VirtualBox does not exist in saucy
<badger> what the friday...
<kostkon> Ari-Yang, its gnome shell....
<MrHacks> shut the frontdoor!
<pngl> Ari-Yang: yes, that's what I'm using. It's the unity background, maybe that's throwing you off?
<Ari-Yang> kostkon: oh...
<wilee-nilee> badger, I'm with you though in real life I am known to do that. ;)
<lazers> MrHacks: 1700 users in a single room. Overcrowded. Your client can turn off joins/parts/quits.
<Ari-Yang> pngl: haha yeah
<Ari-Yang> xD;
<unicornjedi> heyy, is it possible for me to use my machine name (ie. unicornjedi-MS-7683) as my website name?
<pngl> Ari-Yang: anyway thanks a lot for your help :)
<MrHacks> lazers: yeah, I could ignore them, but then I wouldn't know if the people who aren't bots are still in the room
<badger> unicornjedi, yeah if you buy a url
<Ari-Yang> pngl: you're welcome... mind opening up a terminal and run glxinfo | grep Open and pastebin the output?
<badger> unicornjedi, godaddy.com will sell you one
<badger> but why would u want that?
<MrHacks> badger Dreamhost FTW
<lazers> MrHacks: And it's not bots. The world is huge. People pop in and out all times. Some clients are smarter than others. Use tab completion too. ;-)
 * reisio prefers realityhost
<unicornjedi> okay dokey
<MrHacks> badger Dreamhost > goDeletey
<badger> MrHacks, maybe so never had a domain never needed one
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, Just add the password and your in for a whole lotta fun.
<allstarsnorks2> why do i keep getting disconnected ugh
<badger> i accept your wisdom
<pngl> Ari-Yang: no problem, pastebin.com/w0qR8P3v
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee, what kind of fun? :/
<Ari-Yang> pngl: nice, notice the version on opengl core profile, 3.3~
<pngl> Ari-Yang: (also, could it help to enable saucy-proposed in the software updates?)
<pngl> Ari-Yang: ah so that's good
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, run lspci in the terminal and tell us the wifi hardware. I this your wifi connection and is the signal strong?
<allstarsnorks2> !info LibreOffice
<ubottu> Package LibreOffice does not exist in saucy
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, guess
<Ari-Yang> pngl: what do you mean by 'saucy-proposed'? what is that?
<badger> MrHacks, can't the cia just host everything since they spy on it anyway?
<wilee-nilee> heh my 13.10 has libreoffice
<pngl> Ari-Yang: in the Software&Updates settings, I can check Install updates from : "Pre-released updates (saucy-proposed)"
<Ari-Yang> pngl: I don't think that would help with graphical glitches...
<pngl> Ari-Yang: alright :)
<pngl> Ari-Yang: Thanks again for helping me out... I got no response on #gnome
<allstarsnorks2> 10 minutes and stuck on SquashFS.
<badger> allstarsnorks2, what u trying to do?
<MrHacks> badger: They could, but then they would outsource the service to some Canadian company where they only hire Southern/Southeastern Asian people whoul only speak French because Quebec sucks.
<ki4ro> To anyone who may have answered my question about making gmail my default, I had a computer issue and had to reboot
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, In?
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, 13.04
<MrHacks> badger: It worked so well for Healthcare.gov and I'm a registered Democrat who works at a computer everyday
<badger> MrHacks,  true, and then blame korea/china/iran for insecurities
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, Did some of my own research and got it working
<badger> ki4ro, fwiw gmail as default use PGP
<ki4ro> PGP?
<MrHacks> badger: I'm surprised it hasn't been infected with the Stuxnext virus yet like the International Space Station recently has for some reason. But I direse this conversation as it is not a poltical channel.
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, Not sure I understand, evolution is a mail caller, gmail is an email account.
<MrHacks> s/direse/digress/
<badger> ki4ro, pretty good privacy, google is your friend with this one my friend
<BrianH> Hey guys, anyone using unity-tweak-tool?  I'm having a problem setting the top panel transparency because there's no toggle switch to enable it, but in screenshots there shows that one is supposed to be there.
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, got it workin cool.
<MrHacks> How good is Pretty Good Privacy? Pretty Good or Pretty Good?
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, When I click provide feedback on a web page, for example, I want gmail to be pulled up not evolution
<reisio> MrHacks: good enough
<MrHacks> lol
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, Ah, you have it fixed though right?
<badger> MrHacks, stuxnet wasnt a cia plot to prevent irans nuclear program? or also to take control or international space station, which seems a contradiction in terms international space station, its in space not a nation
<BrianH> Screenshot for reference: http://imgur.com/z1bZLVV.jpg
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, Yes... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2130203
<MrHacks> badger: American plot. WRITTEN BY ISRAELI DEFENCE FORCE
<BrianH> And here's documentation showing the toggle switch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70910/how-can-i-adjust-the-transparency-of-the-status-bar-top-panel
<MrHacks> The IDF is run by paranoid Jews.  Any normal jewish person would be like "Meh."
<badger> MrHacks,  im sure they colluded their interests are aligned
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, The one thing they forgot to mention is that you have to go into system info and select gnome gmail as your default mail app
<FiremanEd> badger, Mr. Hacks: Please take your off-topic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic  :)
<badger> firemanEd, oops sorry
<MrHacks> Good point, FiremanEd
<MrHacks> I'd just like to get this stinking MTP software to work!
<badger> prolly was written in gmacs tho
<badger> emacs
<badger> mtp?
<BrianH> Adjusting the transparency levels doesn't seem to affect anything either.
<badger> just got fired...
<yottabit> you shouldn't have to apply the patch here, right?
<yottabit> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/current/
<reisio> badger: all uphill from here
<badger> reisio, what u mean?
<yottabit> the patch should already be in the .deb files?
<BrianH> Nevermind, fixed.
<dreamx87> hmm for all the people here today it sure is quiet :3
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, Who forgot to mention? That is a personal choice, I use thunderbird it opens when ever I click as you suggested that is fine for me, it's my choice.
<badger> wilee-nilee, +1 for thunderbird
<sprung> dreamx87, most of the people awake right now are in the western hemisphere, and most of linux users in the western hemisphere are in the united states. The west coast is currently driving home from work, and the east coast on a monday night has better things to do than be in this channel right now. I'd wait for later
<badger> sprung, hemispheres depend on your map dont they?
<VLanX> anyone experiencing graphic artifacts on 12.10 ?
<badger> vlanx like what?
<sprung> VLanX, ati? nvidia?
<badger> sprung; you just cant get good help these days
<badger> i wish there was a call centre i could call to get support, you know like microsoft and that
<VLanX> badger, sprung: HD4000, integrated GPU in sandy bridge
<wilee-nilee> linux is a help yourself environment, always has been. You can pay canonical for help though.
<VLanX> but probably just RAM issue. My system last day got frozen, and i couldnt even hard reset via hardware button
<badger> VLanX, pics? or id didnt happen
<VLanX> badger: just a sec
<badger> wilee-nilee, sarcasm oops
<daftykins> VLanX: have you run memtest?
<wilee-nilee> badger, ah
<wilee-nilee> you get what you pay for with open source
<badger> you dont get what you pay for with proprietary
<badger> but you still pay
<badger> im still annoyed that sony took linux support off ps3
<VLanX> daftykins: not yet. which version u suggest me with sandy bridge cpu?
<badger> wilee-nilee, who do you trust with your software someone that wont tell you why it works, or someone one that does and just makes it work. seems kinda simple to me
<daftykins> VLanX: any if you have an ubuntu CD/DVD/USB around you can run memtest from that
<badger> can usually run mtest from grub
<wilee-nilee> badger, sure, if cognitive you process with dichotomies. ;)
<wilee-nilee> your*
<badger> wilee-nilee, lost me? dichotomies? splits?
<VLanX> daftykins: i can also download last 4.20 of memtest and get it into USB drive w/ unetbootin i guess
<wilee-nilee> badger, and or the other, good or bad. every situation has variables and many choices.
<badger> wilee-nilee, yeah true. greyscale not B&W
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Duel-Travis> Hey
<daftykins> VLanX: as long as it's memtest86+ yep
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, howdee partner.
<badger> wilee-nilee, every living being knows right from wrong
<Duel-Travis> wilee-nilee, Hawdee
<Nuclear_muffin> My friend when using the software center to open a deb for dolphin gets this:  "dependency is not satisfiable: libavcodec53 (>=6:0.8.3-1~) | libavcodec-extra-53 (>=6:0.8.9)
<Duel-Travis> bad sources im guessing.,
<wilee-nilee> badger, Within in their own reality to some extent yes, affected by cultural, ethnic, and social norms, however your right may be a wrong to another its a big complex world.
<badger> i had some bad sauces once... made me sick
<Nuclear_muffin> Never mind he added a repo and installed it in the terminal, its all good, thanks.
<badger> wilee-nilee,  were gonna get kicked for going off topic but yeah i agree
<Duel-Travis> whats the channel for of tpoc?>
<peyam> Salam its me uncle Peyam
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, offtopic?
<Duel-Travis> yes
<Duel-Travis> when I try an join one nothing happends
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, #ubuntu-offtopic
<badger> #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> home of the erudite discourse, heh NOT
<badger> intercourse?
<Peyam> wilee-nilee, did you check my  blog
<badger> sleep or gt5? im f'd
<bvms> is there any way i can use rpms?
<wilee-nilee> Peyam, er no, not a clue what your talking about, I suspect it is a gpt bits issue though.
<Peyam> yes
<wilee-nilee> Peyam, link
<badger> yeah mmmhmm
<Peyam> wilee-nilee, http://kurdan.se
<wilee-nilee> Peyam, Cool, I would include more on it being a gpt thing is all. We used to see this on occasion when I was a UF member and helping dualbooters.
<wilee-nilee> Peyam, I would give a rods link as well.
<Peyam> wilee-nilee, actually my  blog is my notes for later use. if my computer brokes.
<xangua> bvms: or you could just tell us what do you want to install
<Peyam> wilee-nilee, Yes. I noticed that the link there goes to my pastebin.
<wilee-nilee> Peyam, Cool it's on nthe web though, you never know who might come across it you want people to as Andy Rooney said " the rest of the story"
<alumno__> hola
<alumno__> d
<alumno__> d
<alumno__> d
<FloodBot1> alumno__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alumno__> d
<bvms> i want to install a firewall
<wilee-nilee> Peyam, That guy rod is a pretty smart cookie he has a PH.D in psychology and published research in that area.
<wafflejockTablet> !firewall | bvms
<ubottu> bvms: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<wilee-nilee> besides being a unix and linux expert and published there
<duoi> wilee-nilee, a PhD in Psychology is like being a professional house of card maker.
<Guest46579> I'm trying to fsck an NTFS partition with GParted's GUI. gpartedbin has been running for over 22 hours now at 100% CPU usage for presumably the whole time. Am I hosed?
<Peyam> wilee-nilee, I see. I updated the topic there
<wilee-nilee> duoi, Heh, that is your opinion, but a lot of work to get, and not all answers to life agreed.
<bvms> norton firewall is windows only right?
<coolot> #ffmpeg
<wafflejockTablet> bvms: yes believe so clamav is a virus scanner option if u want that
<wilee-nilee> duoi, Any real Doctorate is a academic pursuit.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bvms> thought linux does not have viruses?
<bvms> thats why i installed it
<wafflejockTablet> bvms: can find windows viruses all systems can have programs that do malicious thingas
<wafflejockTablet> People tend to get less problems on linux since we don't run as root and many distros with low desktop user base makes it not a popular target
<reisio> lots of reasons, mmm
<reisio> but definitely a reality
<wafflejockTablet> If u arbitrarily install stuff from the internet with no regard for the source then your likely to get something malicious eventually
<DuelBoot> is it easy to use windows programs on here?
<wafflejockTablet> Virtual box or wine
<duoi> DuelBoot, install Wine. Most programs should work.
<xangua> is easier to use them in windows DuelBoot
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DuelBoot> okay guys, GOing to boot onto windows and try and fix my sd card
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm not getting sound with HDMI output. I get picture, but no sound. Any suggestions?
<reisio> CountryfiedLinux: make sure hdmi cable does sound, not all do
<reisio> make sure it's plugged in properly
<reisio> make sure alsamixer options are exhausted (tab, up/dn arrow)
<CountryfiedLinux> reisio, It has picture, so it must be plugged in properly. Maybe a hardware issue? My other laptop used to work fine with HDMI sound output months ago.
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, I had to use a hdmi device, my computer does not have that port, and a mini server to get it to work completely.
<MrHacks> Sooooooo, what'd I miss. Anything important I need to read that requires me to hit the PAGE UP  button a few dozen times?
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, Can't you just access netflix through the TV?
<tomivs> Hi. Someone can help me?
<tomivs> I need to make ssh tunnel from server to my home-localhost
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, no
<bvms> i need help too.. i got the firewall installed but it keeps asking for a password
<tomivs> ssh -N -D 127.0.0.1:9090 user@server -p 921 >> this work on my home-localhost
<wilee-nilee> bvms, have you tried your user password?
<judgepg> what firewall
<tomivs> Bye, thx for all
<bvms> oh
<wilee-nilee> bvms, That's doh. ;)
<bvms> that worked lol
<judgepg> why choose debian over ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> judgepg, ask here #debian
<zykotick9> judgepg: if you value "stability" over version numbers...
<bvms> i updated when i installed the firewall. now i get debian conflicts
<judgepg> thanks
<reisio> judgepg: I like to ask that question the other way 'round
<bvms> something  about gedit dependency
<zykotick9> reisio: if you value "version numbers" over stability ;)
<wilee-nilee> bvms, what does lsb_release -a show?
<judgepg> wouldnt one prefer to update the distro less often?
<reisio> zykotick9: mind -> blown :p
<reisio> judgepg: nobody forces you to update any distro
<wilee-nilee> judgepg, That is a personal choice, eh.
<zykotick9> reisio: ;)
<reisio> this is unheard of, and impossible to enforce
<reisio> which is why it's unheard of
<reisio> even Microsoft can only incentivize updating
<wilee-nilee> la la la I can't hear you
<reisio> by releasing newer versions of software that's incompatible with older versions, on purpose
<judgepg> what about support?  how long for each ubuntu release
<user23948u> can't run firefox, please help: (process:31176): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<wilee-nilee> judgepg, on the web, this is support, do you have an actual support issue?
<reisio> judgepg: I think the LTS are at... 5 years?
<reisio> it doesn't really matter
<reisio> if you're waiting five years to update, you're doing it wrong
<reisio> and as previously stated
<reisio> you can wait as long as you want to update
<reisio> on any distro
<reisio> on any version
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> it's entirely your own silly choice :)
<judgepg> I dont have a specific aupport issue.  Trying to decide on ubuntu vs debian
<duoi> I waited 3 years to update my iPhone from 5.x to 7.x. Worst mistake ever.
<wilee-nilee> heh spanked by the bot
<phillyj> can I ssh into another PC which is on the same router?
<reisio> judgepg: Ubuntu is mostly Debian
<duoi> (I should have never done it lol)
<reisio> like >80%
<reisio> phillyj: usually, yup
<reisio> duoi: if it makes you feel better, Android isn't much better :p
<reisio> not that it isn't still going to crush iOS
<phillyj> reisio: i'm trying but i get connection refused
<reisio> phillyj: sure the IP is right?
<phillyj> reisio: i guess so, i pinged it and that works
<phillyj> reisio: is it supposed to ssh thru port 22?
<reisio> yeah 22 is default
<abaddon> judgepg: Both are good. But ubuntu is just easyer imho. Though if you're paranoid about your info in Canonicals hands go for Debian
<phillyj> reisio: i read something about needing keys; can that be the problem?
<reisio> phillyj: I s'pose it's possible
<esde> only if it matters to you
<reisio> 'fraid I'm not familiar with any eccentricities of Ubuntu vis-a-vis ssh
<texla> Ubuntu-12.04.3..I have 2 hard drives wdc-250gb and seagate-80 gb..I have a chatting at time..ran smartmontools and both passed...How can I find out which drive is the culprit
<reisio> texla: you hear a "chatting" sound?
<abaddon> judgepg: But if you're concerned about your info in Canonicals hands just build your distro from the ground up using Ubuntu-builder.
<texla> reisio, Yes intermittantly
<abaddon> judgepg: Thataway you know exactly what is in your sys more or less
<reisio> texla: unplug a drive, observe sounds
<reisio> repeat as necessary
<texla> reisio, Okay thanks
<xxlen> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/spotflux-for-ubuntu
<zykotick9> judgepg: try both, decide for yourself!  fyi, non lts ubuntu releases are supported for 9 months (i believe)
<xxlen> a petition to get spotflux to develop a sick vpn client for Ubunut
<wilee-nilee> !spam | xxlen
<xxlen> wilee-nilee
<xxlen> no
<wilee-nilee> xxlen, thats spam here
<genii> xxlen: This is tech support channel.
<xxlen> how do I get ubuntu community  to see that?
<genii> xxlen: Post it on the forums
<xxlen> genii, cool
<wilee-nilee> spotflux does not even have a linux version
<duoi> wilee-nilee, i think the intention is to make a version for linux (or, at least, debian/ubuntu)
<naz> is there a play on linux/wine channel?
<wilee-nilee> duoi, It would help if they were even willing. https://spotflux.zendesk.com/entries/22963596-Can-you-support-Linux-
<bazhang> #winehq naz
<duoi> wilee-nilee, it seems like they are, for specific distros. It explains why the request was tailored towards Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> duoi, what is said on a support site and what is done are hardly correlations, I wont hold my breath, lol.
<duoi> here is a question: how far away is Ubuntu from Debian? that is, would packages that are developed Ubuntu work for Debian out-of-the-box?
<wilee-nilee> oh boy more polls
<zykotick9> duoi: no.
<duoi> zykotick9, how about the other way (Deb -> Ubuntu)?
<zykotick9> duoi: no.
<zykotick9> duoi: ubuntu is "based on" debian, but they are VERY different.
<wilee-nilee> the OS's are hardly different the rhetoric is
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: that's NOT true...
<wilee-nilee> just my opinion, quite subjective.
<xangua> there is certain commintment if you are refering about that...software center is incluided in debian repositories http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/software-center duoi
<abaddon> zykotick9: I'm interested in hearing why not? I've seen deb pkgs work fine in ubu and vise versa.
<reisio> vice :)
<reisio> pronounced 'weekay'
<reisio> weekay worseuh
<abaddon> resure: grammer natzi XD
<reisio> grammarrrrrr
<reisio> like a pyrate
<abaddon> resure: SPEKLLING* natzi XD
<abaddon> reisio: .... T.T
<zykotick9> abaddon: ya, that's true.  sometime they can work, but usually not so much.  ubuntu is based off debian sid/testing - packages for sid/testing will typically NOT work in debian's real release = stable.  so packages for ubuntu are expected VERY different versions from debian stable...
<reisio> Debian stable isn't something you'd want if your friends are going to be constantly saying "hey look at this stupid Flash thing or hey let's talk on skyp"
<reisio> which is how it is for most people
<abaddon> zykotick9: Thank you for the explanation. I wondered why they sometimes worked fine
<reisio> hence testing
<zykotick9> abaddon: "sometime" it'll work fine, but that is NOT the rule!
<abaddon> zykotick9: True XD
<abaddon> reisio: bwahahahahahahahaha Very true
<researcher123> is it possible to install file with extension tar.xz
 * wilee-nilee proclaims linux is linux, and runs to hide
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: s/linux/gnu-linux/ :p
<reisio> researcher123: yeah, but not necessarily sensible
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: It's ok budd, I'm in the same boat
<xangua> zykotick9: s/linux/"gnu/linux"
<CADBOT> Hi all somewhere I saw a guide for installing windows on top of ubuntu (I know in advance that's not the preferred way), any point in the right direction?
<wilee-nilee> gnu-linux is rhetoric though
<CADBOT> I know I have to do something to fix the bootloader after I do it
<researcher123> reisio: where can I get these details?
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: do you think android is teh same as ubuntu?
<CADBOT> And I think I might have to make some partitions
<abaddon> zykotick9: same base, though the pkgs need some work
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Android is part linux?, not sure to be honest, I use it biut have not torn it apart
<wilee-nilee> but*
<reisio> researcher123: what's it for?
<zykotick9> abaddon: android is linux but NOT gnu/linux... don't expect apps from one to run on the other.
<linuxlite1983> hi
<reisio> most people are familiar with gnu/linux and consider "linux" to be gnu/linux
<reisio> it's a HUGE difference
<reisio> GNU is by far the more relevant part of the OS
<zykotick9> reisio: +1
<wilee-nilee> it's difference is a rhetoric though, a belief
<linuxlite1983> im using linux for almost half a year
<reisio> zykotick9++
<reisio> wilee-nilee: what? :p
<reisio> it used to be rhetoric
<abaddon> zykotick9: Which is why I said it'd need work. Though, you can run a light version of linux using an emu.... Mind, that's a diff matter
<reisio> but since Android is a Linux distro and not a GNU/Linux distro
<wilee-nilee> reisio, there is open and closed source linux.
<linuxlite1983> and when i turn my computer it takes 3-4 mins is it normal
<reisio> and since Android is quite prevalent now
<reisio> it actually matters more than ever
<zykotick9> reisio: :) +1 (again!)
<researcher123> reisio: its for project planning planner-0.14.6.tar.xz
<linuxlite1983> it takes 3-4 before my linuxlite loads
<abaddon> reisio: Gnu is not the more relevent part. You need BOTH to work.
<linuxlite1983> back when i installed it 6 mons ago. it only takes 10-20 seconds
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> researcher123: that's probably in the Ubuntu repos
<reisio> researcher123: check
<linuxlite1983> anyone?
<reisio> abaddon: not really, GNU has its own kernel
<researcher123> reisio: I want to install it on web server
<wafflejockTablet> CADBOT: !grub
<wheatthin> linuxlite1983, you might wanna check to see how big your logs are
<reisio> abaddon: Linux needed GNU a lot more
<reisio> researcher123: an Ubuntu web server?
<wafflejockTablet> !grub | CADBOT
<ubottu> CADBOT: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<linuxlite1983> how?can u tell me how?
<researcher123> reisio: yes
<reisio> researcher123: sudo apt-get install planner
<linuxlite1983> wheatthin?
<Foxhoundz> Where does Ubuntu store php.ini
<reisio> researcher123: or do you mean you're trying to avoid GUI stuff?
<researcher123> reisio: ok.thanks
<reisio> Foxhoundz: dpkg -L php | grep -i ini, or ask apt-file
<abaddon> reisio: Which was more or less a failure which is why Linux is used. No one wants just a kernal and just haveing the progs without the kernal is pointless. So nether is more relevent.
<wheatthin> linuxlite1983, by opening a terminal, and going into /var/log and typing ls -l
<duoi> All hail Richard Stallman, down with Linus
<reisio> abaddon: nah, it just didn't exist when Linux did
<reisio> yes, GNU is about 80 bajillion times more software than Linux
<abaddon> reisio: They had like...70% done by the time Linux came in the pic
<Foxhoundz> reisio: root@stage:~# dpkg -L php
<Foxhoundz> Package `php' is not installed.
<reisio> GNU is the reason your OS is pretty great, and Android constantly explodes
<Duel-Travis> what is the command in the chat to login?
<wilee-nilee> hmm, my android had never exploded
<reisio> Duel-Travis: /msg nickserv help identify
<wilee-nilee> has*
<reisio> Foxhoundz: might have a number in its name, dpkg -l | grep -i php
<reisio> wilee-nilee: then how do you explain Venus?!
<duoi> it should be called "GNU!!!!! (plus linux..)"
<wafflejockTablet> Foxhoundz: usually /etc/php5/
<reisio> eh, I call it Unix until it matters
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> which is almost never
<Foxhoundz> found it thanks
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Never used it, not sure the reference.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: it's a planet
<wilee-nilee> hehe never been there with a chemical boost
<wilee-nilee> without*
<zykotick9> duoi: while "I" might agree with you, i don't think #ubuntu is the right forum to bring up these points (mainly falls on deaf ears).  :)
<linuxlite1983> this is what i got alternatives.log
<linuxlite1983> apt
<linuxlite1983> auth.log
<linuxlite1983> boot
<linuxlite1983> boot.log
<linuxlite1983> bootstrap.log
<FloodBot1> linuxlite1983: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abaddon> reisio: GNU IS great, but it's not the most relevent. I prefer to think them both relevent as neher would be useful without the other
<yeyeman> how do I make my own command that I can run from anywhere? Like ls or python or whatever?
<wafflejockTablet> linuxlite1983: cat boot.log | less
<wheatthin> linuxlite1983, forgive me, but I'm not accepting any files from irc :)
<reisio> abaddon: they're both relevant, but they're not both 50.00000% relevant, one is more relevant :p and now I will let xangua have his way
<reisio> yeyeman: echo $PATH
<reisio> yeyeman: you can put a script into any of those directories, or modify PATH, or give your shell a function ('help function')
<reisio> or eben an alias ('help alias')
<yeyeman> reisio, interesting
<abaddon> reisio: Meh, just my preference.
<wafflejockTablet> yeyeman > !path
<zykotick9> reisio: ~/bin should be suggested for most personal scripts...
<reisio> ~/bin/ works
<abaddon> reisio: Btw xangua?? What have his way?
<wafflejockTablet> !path | yeyeman
<ubottu> yeyeman: path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<reisio> abaddon: exactly
<linuxlite1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6440812/
<yeyeman> go
<linuxlite1983> can u check it?
<linuxlite1983> wheatthin?
<kaksddkf> how to change default drivers of ubuntu, i want to use  paragon ntfs drivers as default instead of ntfs-3g
<linuxlite1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6440801/
<linuxlite1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6440812/
<wheatthin> linuxlite1983, I don't want to see them, I want to see how large they are ;).. then we'll see then which ones we want to look at.
<wheatthin> linuxlite1983, make sense?
<CountryfiedLinux> Which part of this is my sound card?
<CountryfiedLinux> robert@robert-HP-Pavilion-g7-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci | grep "Audio" #
<CountryfiedLinux> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity HDMI Audio Controller
<CountryfiedLinux> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<FloodBot1> CountryfiedLinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CountryfiedLinux> FloodBot1, 3 lines of text
<kaksddkf> paragon NTFS are performing more than twice as compared with ntfs-3g
<researcher123> reisio: on my server how do i get the command line to run sudo apt-get install planner? any other way?
<wheatthin> CountryfiedLinux, Azalia Controller
<CountryfiedLinux> wheatthin, Thanks. FloodBot1 is a nazi haha. I could understand several lines, but 3?
<wafflejockTablet> linuxlite1983: u prob want to run dmesg and look through that as well there are also some syslog guis
<kaksddkf> so, i want to make them as default and i don't know the way to make them default
<zykotick9> researcher123: what's wrong with "sudo apt-get install planner"?
<zykotick9> researcher123: "sudo aptitude install planner"?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, For the record if you question of venus I could give you the physics explanation, however it is a hypothesis. ;)
<wilee-nilee> of your*
<researcher123> zykotick9: want to install it on linux web server. No CLI seen here
<zykotick9> researcher123: a web server with a gui-only install?
<wafflejockTablet> researcher123: u need ssh access
<researcher123> zykotick9: seems
<zykotick9> researcher123: good luck with that...
<researcher123> wafflejock:ok
<abaddon> .Hey, got a question. When can we expect to be able to use Watland on Ubuntu? I know Canonical is going with Meir rather than Wayland but it should work fine on ubu, right?
<abaddon> *Wayland
 * reisio prefers calmotheses
<kaksddkf> wafflejock: will you help me regarding some driver issue?
<zykotick9> abaddon: i wouldn't hold my breath for wayland (or mir) on ubuntu if i was you...
<linuxlite1991> im back im linuxlite1983
<abaddon> zykotick9: Why?
<wilee-nilee> ah, just garbage, oh well.
<wafflejockTablet> kaksddkf: sorry don't know much about it except basics of modprobe
<zykotick9> abaddon: maybe, you could hold your breath for mir.  wayland... that's a big question mark.
<wafflejockTablet> !modprobe
<abaddon> zykotick9: ???
<wafflejockTablet> Nope nothin
<diamonds> hiya
<zykotick9> abaddon: i believe mir should be in the next release of ubuntu... but maybe no?!?!
<diamonds> http://pastie.org/8491537
<diamonds> ^ my "done" callback isn't running ever
<wafflejockTablet> linuxlite1991: time travel nice trick
<kaksddkf> wafflejockTablet: thanks
<abaddon> zykotick9: Why is that?
<abaddon> zykotick9: I'm excited for something "new".
<linuxlite1991> hahahahaha
<diamonds> "doneFunction"
<zykotick9> abaddon: based on history, mir was suppose to be in the last release - but wasn't ready.  why would ubuntu use wayland... when they are developing their own version or an xorg replacement?
<linuxlite1991> my problem is still dsame
<diamonds> oops wrong chan methings
<abaddon> zykotick9: Yeah, but wayland should still work on Ubu without Canon backing it?
<zykotick9> abaddon: wrong! it'll ONLY work in ubuntu/canonical decide to support it.
<zykotick9> s/in/if/
<abaddon> zykotick9: That's like saying xchat wont work unless Canon supports it?
<zykotick9> abaddon: which is true...
<abaddon> zykotick9: They can't stop compatability can they?
<zykotick9> abaddon: they do all the time?!?!
<abaddon> zykotick9: Like what?
<zykotick9> abaddon: they don't package it = not supported.
<abaddon> zykotick9: You're saying I can't make a base and port it to Ubu 'cause of Canon?
<sprung> or like how the Amazon search spyware Canonical put in Ubuntu wont work unless Canon supports it?
<zykotick9> abaddon: supported and possible are not the samething.
<abaddon> zykotick9: Right, I get that, so my question is when will Wayland be up and running assuming they complete it?
<sprung> https://fixubuntu.com/
<zykotick9> abaddon: i doubt wayland will be packaged in ubuntu... but maybe.  ask mark.
<sprung> please make sure you install unity-lens-shopping
<sprung> so canonical can make money
<abaddon> zykotick9: Sooo...what is it being supported on? And who is mark?
<zykotick9> abaddon: Mark is the dictator (for life) of ubuntu.
<abaddon> zykotick9: Doy me. XD
<sprung> even Red Hat doesn't steal your private information and sell it to Amazon
<sprung> shame on you Canonical
<zykotick9> ops can someone deal with sprung?
<sprung> www.fixbuntu.com
<abaddon> zykotick9: But I don't get it. If I develope a program, how is Canon going to stop compatability? It's open software?
<wafflejock> abaddon: he's saying they don't offer support for it
<wafflejock> not that they can stop you from making it work
<zykotick9> wafflejock: +1
<onizu> hi
<wafflejock> onizu: hello
<abaddon> wafflejock: zykotick9 OHHHHH, I thought...nvm.... X.X I thought he was implying it wouldn't work 'cause of that. I just wanted to know when Wayland will be functional enough to use. I'm assuming they'll have a Ubu version ready.
<onizu> can someone help me install my onboard graphic accelerator : nvidia geforce gt 540m ?
<zykotick9> abaddon: again, i wouldn't hold your breath for a wayland implementation on ubuntu.
<abaddon> zykotick9: They not making a version for Ubu?
<abaddon> damb
<onizu> i had trouble with nouveau and to to install using nomodeset . now after installing, i tried installing bumblebee but it didn't seem to work. my guess it several drivers were clashing with each other.
<zykotick9> abaddon: that's up to mark.
<wafflejock> abaddon: yeah really if they're going with a major overhaul in one direction it's not likely they will build support for another big part, it doesn't mean you can't use other distros
<linuxlite1991> i love windows!!!!
<linuxlite1991> hahahaha!!!
<abaddon> zykotick9: wafflejock Ahhh...well...I kinda like Ubu...even with its major faults
<linuxlite1991> windows is shit!!! bill gates is SHIT!!!! say ah if u agree
<io> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<abaddon> !ot linuxlite1991
<abaddon> !OT linuxlite1991
<abaddon> ???
<wafflejock> abaddon: yeah I'm in between at this point... have used kubuntu for a bit but just saying if you want to try other stuff it's out there
<zykotick9> !ot | abaddon
<ubottu> abaddon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abaddon> !ot | linuxlite1991
<ubottu> linuxlite1991: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abaddon> zykotick9: Thx
<zykotick9> :)
<linuxlite1991> fuck bill gates. kill that madafucker hahahaha! why buy crappy shit if you have linux bitch!!!
<abaddon> wafflejock: I know, but I built ubu from ground up so was excited to hear about Wayland coming up...maybe coming up. Who knows, I might get it to work. =P Alright, I'm done with the pestering. Lets get back to helping people
<onizu> someone help me
<onizu> with installing my nvidia graphics
<abaddon> onizu: Sup?
<abaddon> mmm
<onizu> abaddon: see my messages above
<abaddon> onizu: XD I did , sorry
<onizu> np
<abaddon> onizu: Anyway, what have you tried?
<onizu> tried installing bumblebee
<onizu> didn't work. so i uninstalled all nvidia that came with it
<Corvette> Hey can someone help me? Suddenly my laptop running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS says 'Wired Connection ; Disconnected' in the WiFi menu and doesn't display any WiFi
<abaddon> onizu: Errr... is bumblebee the driver version?
<reisio> Corvette: find the hardware wireless disable switch, and toggle it
<abaddon> onizu: Uh huh, and you've got no gui?
<Corvette> reisio did that
<Corvette> reisio several times
<abaddon> no0p: Correct?
<onizu> abaddon: i have
<onizu> this is what i have: http://ubuntuone.com/2v622ZnWZM8QJGe9WodPbT
<reisio> Corvette: make sure it's turned on, then reboot
<abaddon> onizu: Ahh, ok...so did you try through terminal to install bumblebee or through Nvidia's site?
<onizu> abaddon: terminal
<zykotick9> Corvette: if you dual-boot with windows, boot that other OS and see if it's enabled there.
<abaddon> onizu: Why not try through their site and dl their deb file?
<onizu> abaddon: i downloaded a .run file
<onizu> but can't seem to run it really
<lostlamb> greetings, I'm trying to install potent poinsettia (or something of that ilk) to my alienware laptop, but keep receiving an error about not having the graphics card drivers.  This wouldn't be an issue, but after telling it to run in low settings, it crashes.  Is there a work around, or something I'm missing?
<onizu> i booted into recovery mode and did : sh NVIDIA.whatever.run
<abaddon> onizu: Did you type sudo ./Blahh as your command?
<zykotick9> onizu: IMO if you have a .run file - you're using the WRONG strategy!
<onizu> it gave some error: can't wrote to /tmp , iirc
<Corvette> reisio none of that works
<Corvette> zykotick9 I don't dual boot
<onizu> abaddon: i was already root
<onizu> abaddon: i mean , the prompt was # instead of $
<zykotick9> Corvette: best of luck (i don't have any other suggestions for you)
<onizu> zykotick9: why is that?
<reisio> Corvette: wireless router on?
<abaddon> onizu: Ok, but what about trying ./blah.run as your command instead of bash blah.run
<Corvette> reisio yes and I can normally pick up neighbors
<onizu> abaddon: i'll have to try that - need to kill x
<abaddon> onizu: Sounds good
<reisio> Corvette: run an update recently?
<zykotick9> onizu: this is debian's dpkg bot's factoid for "why nvidia installer sucks": nvidia-installer works fine for you today, granted.  Let's say tomorrow Xorg is updated -- the nvidia driver will break.  If you try to uninstall nvidia (nvidia-installer --uninstall), then you break Xorg badly.
<Corvette> reisio yes today
<zykotick9>  nvidia-installer overwrites files at random, ad has NO CONCEPT of package management.  We recommend against using it based on extensive experience.  USE THE DEBIAN PACKAGES.  Ask me abo.ut <nvidia>.
<Corvette> reisio and it did say stuff about wireless security
<abaddon> I've not heard of that b4 but better to listen to zykotick9 on this one onizu
<reisio> Corvette: well, that's probably the culprit, then
<Corvette> reisio how do I downgrade
<reisio> ask the channel
<zykotick9> abaddon: onizu left :|
<Corvette> How do I undo an apt update I did today
<abaddon> zykotick9: XD I hope my method works mat least
<Corvette> It seems to have killed my wifi capability
<abaddon> zykotick9: Does ati have the same prob as nvidia?
<BuntuFuntu> Hmm, havent had to update since yesterday. Usually for me theres updates available in the morning ;o
<zykotick9> abaddon: i avoid ATI (enemy of free software) so i wouldn't know.
<lostlamb> pardon, I don't mean to intrude again, but I'm still not certain how to get past the low graphics option when installing ubuntu on my alienware laptop.  After it doesn't find the graphics drivers,it sort of just hangs after attempting to go to low graphics until it's powere.
<abaddon> zykotick9: I ask because I'm using ATI's drivers rather than the open ones. Really? ATI??? T.T And I like them so much....
<zykotick9> abaddon: fyi, with amd/ati, you can't use "free" 3d drivers = fail IMO
<abaddon> zykotick9: Hince why I'm useing the propriatary ones. XD
<zykotick9> abaddon: nvidia has supported both gnu/linux and BSD for YEARS.  amd/ati was LATE in that game (i'm talking about non-free here).
<zykotick9> abaddon: fyi, my first 3d support under gnu/linux WAS on an ATI card... that was a long time ago.
<onizu> abaddon: it didn't work
<abaddon> zykotick9: But 'ol Linus is famous for saying "Fuck you Nvidia"?? I kinda got the impression they were not the most helpful
<Duel-Travis> can I  set like auto join channels?
<zykotick9> !doesntwork | onizu
<ubottu> onizu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zykotick9> abaddon: ya, and Linux is NOT a friend to free software!
<onizu> zykotick9: i had been in conversation with abaddon a moment ago. he knows what i'm talking about
<abaddon> onizu: What happened? And, zykotick9 , can you repeat what you said up top please
<zykotick9> abaddon: sorry typo s/linux/linus/
<wafflejockTablet> Duel-Travis: depends on the irc client
<Duel-Travis> x chat
<onizu> abaddon: i took a pic, hold on
<Duel-Travis> wafflejockTablet, Yea x-chat
<wafflejockTablet> I use quassel in KDE so not sure
<wafflejockTablet> It does automatically
<zykotick9> onizu: abaddon ? best of luck to both of you!
<Duel-Travis> is there a x-chat irc client?
<zykotick9> Duel-Travis: xchat
<abaddon> zykotick9: Don't leave me, I need you
<zykotick9> abaddon: ;) not going anywhere
<abaddon> onizu: Alright, tell me when it's up
<abaddon> zykotick9: Oh, thought you were going. nvm
<lostlamb> :\
<zykotick9> lostlamb: what's "lspci -v | grep -i vga"?
<abaddon> onizu: May I ask you why you don't wish to use then open drivers?
<VLanX> badger, sprung: it was indeed bad RAM
<VLanX> 37K errors at 25% so far
<lostlamb> I don't recall it posting anything like that during the installation process.  it seems to get hung up on after checking the power status or something like that.
<onizu> abaddon: my phone's not uploading :/
<onizu> i gotta go to work, ttyl
<onizu> sorry
<lostlamb> stays like that until you hit the power button then it releases packages and shuts down.
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: http://quassel-irc.org/ <== that one saves your server connections and channels on close and rejoins
<lostlamb> would having two monitors interfere with the installation process?
<abaddon> I get saved by the bell...woohoo.
<wafflejock> lostlamb: could
<wafflejock> lostlamb: I've only had problems with 3 monitors hooked up get some CRTC error or something...
<sandman13> is there a way to access .mozilla
<wafflejock> sandman13: if it's in your home folder you can use Ctrl+H in nautilus to show hidden files
<zykotick9> sandman13: try "cd ~/.mozilla"
<wafflejock> or ls -al at the command line
<wafflejock> or Ctrl+. in dolphin
<wafflejock> er alt rather dang
<lostlamb> hmm, well it's only one outside of the laptop screen, so I wouldn't think it'd effect anything.
<sandman13> wafflejock: ctrl+h show hidden files or...
<lostlamb> if both are up and running though, the code stops on the laptop, and the mouse freezes on the monitor.
<wafflejock> sandman13: ls -al
<wafflejock> sandman13: at the command line to list all files including hidden and long format including permissinos
<wafflejock> sandman13: so if you do, cd ~
<wafflejock> sandman13: ls-al
<azio_m> 41,168,737,955 bytes on ubuntu… 41,218,778,228 bytes on mac after copying. does that mean the copy wasn't 100% precise?
<wafflejock> ls -al
<sandman13> wafflejock: done thanks
<wafflejock> sandman13: k
<wafflejock> azio_m: not necessarily
<wafflejock> azio_m: check with md5sum
<abaddon> wafflejock: quick tip. You don't need to type cd ~ to get to home. cd will do the job as well
<wafflejock> abaddon: ah right just never think about that did stumble on it at some point though
<abaddon> wafflejock: XD Also, l -al would be nicer if he just wants to see the files rather than all the info.
<abaddon> wafflejock: Just my two cents
<zykotick9> abaddon: actually "l -al" won't show anything :p
<zykotick9> abaddon: ;)
<abaddon>  zykotick9 ummm....>.> it works for me....
<abaddon> zykotick9: sorry, wrong person
<abaddon> wafflejock: ummm....>.> it works for me....
<zykotick9> abaddon: really? i get "Unknown option -al"
<abaddon> zykotick9: ??????????? I SWEAR IT WORKS????
<wafflejock> abaddon: actually I didn't say it didn't work... and it does work for me but does the same as ls -al
<zykotick9> abaddon: i'd say you have an alias i don't have ;)
<abaddon> wafflejock: un momento por favor
<dreamx87> so I installed ubuntu on a toshiba Satelite C655, but it's not picking up the network card driver at all, it won't recognize (mount) external devices (usb/cd) while in ubuntu, any clues how to get the drivers there via alternative means?
<zykotick9> abaddon: that' might be "expected", we are on different distros ;)
<abaddon> zykotick9: wafflejock T.T I'm sorry, I'm wrong.
<wafflejock> abaddon: no worries
<wafflejock> dreamx87: sounds like disparate problems
<wafflejock> dreamx87: you should approach each issue separately
<wafflejock> dreamx87: generally speaking you want to use lspci or lsusb to get info about your devices (mainly the device id to lookup)
<abaddon> wafflejock: It's l -a Derp. I'ma hush now
<abaddon> cries in corner
<abaddon> wafflejock: will blkid work too for giving device ids?
<wheatthin> abaddon, only UUI's of hd's
<wheatthin> UUID's*
<zykotick9> wheatthin: sidenote, i find LABELS a lot easier to work with then UUIDs.  YMMV.
<abaddon> wheatthin: Is not the UUID the device id? Or is it HW:0,9, etc?
<wafflejock> abaddon: no slightly different
<wheatthin> it'll say devid :P
<abaddon> wafflejock: Ahhh....
<wafflejock> !uuid | abaddon
<ubottu> abaddon: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<abaddon> wafflejock: May I ask then what the Id would be?
<wafflejock> abaddon: you mean the device id I referred to up there?
<abaddon> wafflejock: Yes please
<abaddon> !id | abaddon
<ubottu> abaddon, please see my private message
<hamiltont> Does anyone know a rapid-setup web server for serving a directory?
<hamiltont> I'm auto-creating some documentation and I'd like to serve it up
<unicornjedi> helloo, I created a subdomain with freeDNS. How can I use it so that it points to my IP address?
<wafflejock> abaddon: the first 7 characters from lspci or after the ID word in the lsusb output are numbers that correspond to the hardware
<wafflejock> abaddon: they both also give human readable names of the devices
<wafflejock> unicornjedi: where are you stuck? do you know your IP?
<wheatthin> it'll be in a ration sequence
<sandman13> i downloaded xdm accidently is there a way to remove it
<wheatthin> ratio*
<unicornjedi> wafflejock, I know my IP.  I have my apache2 server set up as well.
<Ben64> unicornjedi: thats really not an ubuntu issue, check with freedns or maybe ##networking or something
<abaddon> wafflejock: Hmmm, ok.
<unicornjedi> wafflejock, if I type in my subdomain in firefox (swagdogs.mooo.com) I can see the webpage but noone else can
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, although that's a networking issue, You'll use your external IP address while creating a subdomain with your dns provider. Then you go configure apache to use that dns
<adam_> where can I find the SSL module for apache2? I'd like to apt-get it
<adam_> ie, what ppa do I need to add
<hamiltont> wafflejock: just to be sure, you want to check that your IP address a public IP address. Easy way is to open a terminal and do this: "curl ifconfig.me"
<wafflejock> adam_: believe you need openssl not to add a ppa
<Ben64> unicornjedi: you really should be asking in ##networking
<adam_> oh. I'll google for that
<hamiltont> oops, meant to ping unicornjedi , sorry!
<adam_> thanks
<wafflejock> hamiltont: np just confused
<wafflejock> :)
<hamiltont> Yea my bad ;-)
<unicornjedi> okay ill head over to networking. WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<hamiltont> unicornjedi: So it's pretty simple over all, but the "normal" home setup can be one of the hardest to get right
<hamiltont> Your home router needs to know how to allow incoming port 80 traffic to be "port forwarded" to your computer
<wheatthin> nah, you just have to setup the alias to use that subdomain.. not too hard
<hamiltont> (if you're not on a home network e.g. you're using a server, then it's even easier)
<Ben64> take it to ##networking
<joossee_> I keep having GUI programs crash in ubuntu 12.04. Things like firefox, transmission, and mupen64plus.. all seem to be around and ewrror "... crashed with SIGSEGV in XQuesryExtension()" can someone help me out?
<unicornjedi> hamiltont, haha, that's right. whenever I am on my website, I tie up my local area network
<sandman13> i downloaded xdm accidently is there a way to remove it
<hamiltont> Fair enough. Ben's right though, drop this into the other channel and we can resume there
<wafflejock> sandman13: anything you install with apt-get install you can remove with apt-get remove or apt-get purge
<Ben64> joossee_: give more details. how you installed ubuntu, what the computer is, any ppas you might have
<wafflejock> sandman13: purge gets rid of binaries and config, remove just the binaries but leaves config
<abaddon> Does anyone know how to switch to a pm on weechat?
<sandman13> thanks wafflejock apt-get remove did the work
<wafflejock> sandman13: np
<wheatthin> abaddon, read the documentation or manpage.
<abaddon> wheatthin: Did that, man page is well...not helpful
<wheatthin> then google.
<abaddon> wheatthin: righteo
<sandman13> wafflejock: is there any alternative to internet download manager in ubuntu
<DRiceTech> hey guys, I'm having a problem with Server 13.10 - anytime I do a restart or reboot, the computer shuts down - i have to manually restart the server
<wafflejock> sandman13: there are some alternatives like synaptic but I generally prefer just dropping to the command line personally
<wafflejock> sandman13: I only use the package managers if I want to selectively update or something like that in most cases... or I just want to browse occasionally
<wafflejock> sandman13: I'm on KDE now so the default is Muon... it's fine I suppose, feel indifferent about it
<gartral> where is ia32-libs for 13.10? I really need that package
<sandman13> wafflejock: more like capturing audio and video files from the web pages like youtube
<xsi_> How to install PHP PDO?
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, it is on this page, hehe thae bind of using a cli client, good luck. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html
<xsi_> apt-get pdo?
<wilee-nilee> the*
<wafflejock> sandman13: ah that kind of download... eh well there's sites that will do it for you and sent you the file... but not really something that can be supported here
<gartral> hey all, I need a working solution for combining jack and pulse..
<allstarsnorks2> Does this support custom distros that look and act like Ubuntu 13.10?
<sandman13> wafflejock: i have heard of xtreme download manager but need someone to verify it
<wafflejock> xsi_: it's in there by default
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2 This channel?
<allstarsnorks2> Like using Relinux and such
<allstarsnorks2> Yep
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, Canonical ubuntu only.
<wilee-nilee> or Canonical releases
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: Thank you
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, no prob.
<allstarsnorks2> So Ubuntu distros that are custom made are not considered Canonical Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, No they are derivatives.
<wafflejock> xsi_: you just need to enable the appropraite modules between your php.ini and your apache config
<allstarsnorks2> Was about to ask the install error but okay then
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, there is a ##linux channel and some for derivatives.
<wafflejock> xsi_: if you're looking for mysql support search the php.ini for mysql to see where the modules need to be uncommented if they are commented out currently
<xsi_> wafflejock I'm confused with windows's .dll files in php.ini (on my Gentoo) and 100% sure it's on a friend's Ubuntu
<wafflejock> xsi_: the config files have some generic stuff that is preconfigured based on windows installs you need to correct sometimes
<wafflejock> xsi_: not many places but there are a few
<wafflejock> xsi_: mostly when it comes to paths and the like
<wafflejock> xsi_: believe all of that stuff is commented out by default though so it all still works fine
<Nuclear_muffin> I was installing a game in wine through steam, and when it was installing .netframework or whatever, it told me it requires 2097 Mb's but only 0 is available.
<allstarsnorks2> By the way, how do I make XFCE my default desktop emvironment?
<xsi_> wafflejock ok )
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, choose it at the login window and login it will default there then.
<xsi_> Who uses here Openbox I have very old bug
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, Have you install XFCE?
<allstarsnorks2> It's that easy? Wow.
<allstarsnorks2> I haven't, on my phone now.
<greyhatpython> Is this True? Pros And Cons Of Ubuntu : http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=121562
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, gotta install it first.
<allstarsnorks2> I know
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2,unless it is part of the xubunutu install which I believe it is, look at the dropdown at the login.
<allstarsnorks2> sudo apt-get update. After that, sudo apt-get install xfce4 right?
<maxklim> hi all!
<allstarsnorks2> wilee-nilee I'm using Ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, correct, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<abaddon> greyhatpython: Mmmm...yup
<allstarsnorks2> Great.
<abaddon> greyhatpython: Welll...you can use a diffrent Desktop enviro
<abaddon> greyhatpython: so you can remove the spyware easily
<wafflejock> greyhatpython: yeah it's a lot of hype
<greyhatpython> So the default is spyware?
<abaddon> greyhatpython: ...imho...yeah, I bet it is
<wilee-nilee> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<abaddon> greyhatpython: wilee-nilee Ok ok ok, sorry
<allstarsnorks2> But will installing xfce4 on Ubuntu give me Xubuntu's look or just stock xfce?
<greyhatpython> It is still a spyware even after i disable the online search results?
<wafflejock> greyhatpython: the lens does lookups on Amazon and it does log what you're typing in there just like Google logs stuff from your e-mail to tell you when your flight is and YouTube keeps track of what you watch to suggest Ads
<abaddon> greyhatpython: Just read up on their polacies and the complaints.
<wafflejock> greyhatpython: you can use XUbuntu Kubuntu or some other flavor if you really want to avoid unity otherwise you can remove/disable the functionality
<abaddon> greyhatpython: It's a really good os. It just has problems like all other os's out there
<wilee-nilee> greyhatpython, No more spyware then the rest you are attached to when you hit the web, not really any more than a colloquial term and inaccurate at best.
<wafflejock> greyhatpython: I used Ubuntu for quite a while, was sort of off put when Unity came around (we fear change) but then it sort of grew on me... after checking out KDE though I decided I liked the control/customization more
<abaddon> greyhatpython: After disabling the stuff you're more or less good.
<greyhatpython> ok if it logs just like you said like youtube that means no harm to my privacy
<abaddon> Though, you may not like the package called popularity-contest. It sends info about what pkgs you use the most so that Canon can get a beter sense nof what users use
<greyhatpython> ok then i don't feel this is a critical issue.
<abaddon> greyhatpython: cool, welcome to Ubu
<abaddon> =]
<wafflejock> greyhatpython: yeah it's not like they're digging up your credit card numbers or watching you through your webcam, that said I personally am a bit paranoid and if I was trying to build a real secure system would start with gentoo or arch or something with less going on but I don't feel it's a huge issue
<wheatthin> ehh, invasion of privacy.. lol
<greyhatpython> let them know  what package i use because i use open source package itself
<wilee-nilee> greyhatpython, wave to the nsa as you go about the web. ;)
<abaddon> wafflejock: ghas a point greyhatpython
<wafflejock> wilee-nilee: better leave them donuts :) Into the Wires from Kevin Mitnick was good
<greyhatpython> abaddon welcome to ubuntu? I have been using ubuntu from 8.04!
<wilee-nilee> hehe and coffee
<abaddon> greyhatpython: XD My mistake, sorry
<greyhatpython> abaddon it's ok!
 * wilee-nilee thinks privacy is an illusion and has been for a long time.
<greyhatpython> One more question? Why TOR is not working in my Ubuntu 13.10?
<greyhatpython> I used PPA
<wafflejock> greyhatpython: does it just not install?
<abaddon> Privacy may be an illusion but I want a darn good one if I gotta put up with it. It's not happening so far though
<wafflejock> greyhatpython: might not have a package for your distro/proc
<allstarsnorks2> Alright. XFCE4 installed on Ubuntu 13.10. Now, I want it to look like Xubuntu.
<greyhatpython> It will install and says connected tor network but says out of date and doesn't launch firefox
<wilee-nilee> greyhatpython, You want to use the tor browser from there site
<wilee-nilee> allstarsnorks2, Then install xubuntu
<greyhatpython> The tor browser bundle is out of date and doesn't launch firefox
<allstarsnorks2> Damn.
<wilee-nilee> greyhatpython, It launches there ff build
<wafflejock> allstarsnorks2: you probably want xubuntu-desktop
<allstarsnorks2> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<xangua> greyhatpython: tor site recomends the bundle they provide
<wafflejock> allstarsnorks2: should work
<wafflejock> my apt-cache search sees it
<wafflejock> sounds right
<lll> hello
<wafflejock> lll: hi
<greyhatpython> but the tor bundle says out of date by itself
<allstarsnorks2> wafflejock: thanks
<abaddon> lll: yoo
<wafflejock> allstarsnorks2: np
<wheatthin> use torsocks
<lll> I want some soft start with the system ,how?
<wilee-nilee> lll, Soft start?
<lll> guake terminal
<lll> a soft
<lll> software
<wilee-nilee> I don't have the energy to even look that up, be clear.
<wheatthin> lll, and please don't use enter as punctuation
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: I can try an take this?
<wilee-nilee> you don;t have to ask me go for it
<lll> I want a software to start with the beginning of system
<wafflejock> lll: you can use either the startup section in your system settings or you can use your .profile or .bash_rc script
<wafflejock> lll: alternatively you might want to include a startup script in init or init.d but I haven't done that personally
<lll> Thank you
<wafflejock> !upstart | lll
<ubottu> lll: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wafflejock> lll: np
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: Nvm, wafflejock got him
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: Do you do this as a job?
<sandman13> wafflejock: can you suggest me the download manager that captures audio and video files automatically
<xangua> !volunteer | abaddon
<xangua> mmm :/
<abaddon> xangua: -.- Funny
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, Hehe not really just a hobby, I'm in grad school on a totally unrelated study.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: morning
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: hello mate
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: Ahhh, gotcha.
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, more of an obsession tough. ;)
<wilee-nilee> though*
<wafflejock> yeah this is my chill out after work thing to do lately
<wafflejock> trying to help and learning
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: good idea
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: I try and help to learn more. XD At the expince of others...he...he...he....
<wafflejock> abaddon: that happens sometimes but it can be unfortunate, always need to be cautious when giving out advice
<lotuspsychje> best way of learning is solving problems
<abaddon> wafflejock: Trust me, I really work on not giving out useless info. I just mess up at times. =/
<wafflejock> definitely when you have to explain something you really need to know it so it forces you to get an understanding
<wafflejock> abaddon: yeah I hear ya stuff happens (keeping it PG)
<abaddon> wafflejock: Heh heh, pg
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an alternative to the package 'prey' an anti-theft program for laptops, any sugestions?
<lotuspsychje> !info prey
<ubottu> prey (source: prey): utility for tracking stolen computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-7.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 527 kB, installed size 1101 kB
<lotuspsychje> or a script maybe that can email the laptops location every ubuntu boot, would do the trick
<lotuspsychje> prey uses online administration and i dont like that very much
<lotuspsychje> if someone hacks their online database, they can access all laptops location in the world...that not really the meaning of anti-theft right
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: if you configure sendmail to work you can just use mail to send a message I believe
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: but what information would it email?
<wheatthin> lotuspsychje, use your imagination.
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: good question...
<lotuspsychje> wheatthin: im trying to brainstorm about this, but prey is the only thing i found
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: perhaps route trace or something not sure about geo ip lookup easily from the command line though
<wheatthin> lotuspsychje, that's more of an offtopic subject no?
<lotuspsychje> wheatthin: no because im looking an ubuntu anti-theft package
<lotuspsychje> i need an alternative ubuntu package
<wheatthin> lol so go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> why?
<lotuspsychje> this is ontopic
<wheatthin> Is your system stranded or unuseable?
<joossee_> I keep having GUI programs crash in ubuntu 12.04. Things like firefox, transmission, and mupen64plus.. all seem to be around and ewrror "... crashed with SIGSEGV in XQuesryExtension()" can someone help me out?
<lotuspsychje> wheatthin: users come here for sugestions of software also, not only broken things
<wheatthin> lol Support not suggestions.
<wilee-nilee> joossee_, Have you booted a live cd/usb to see if it happens there?
<techkid6> Is there a way to disable middle mouse in Ubuntu, especially the paste deal? I keep pasting accidentally copied things into my IRC shell (irssi)
<lotuspsychje> wheatthin: support on information of existing packages
<abaddon> wheatthin: mmmm offering alternatives is support.
<joossee_> wilee-nilee, no. what is SIGSEGV ?
<abaddon> joossee_: look up on google?
<abaddon> >.>
<wafflejock> joossee_: https://www.google.com/search?q=SIGSEGV+in+XQuesryExtension&oq=SIGSEGV+in+XQuesryExtension&aqs=chrome..69i57.310j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=what+is+SIGSEGV&spell=1
<wilee-nilee> joossee_, Not sure, I would make sure this is not a a hardware problem with a live cd.
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: I don't recall the name but there is another tracker.
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: nice, hope you refind in your memory :p
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: something like patriot or eagle
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: lemme lookup tnx
<joossee_> wafflejock, wilee-nilee i suspect there is a problem with my video card? would that be rational? I have error correcting server ram condfiured with 4GB's as backup on 32Gb ram server..
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: I'll look through my bookmarks
<wheatthin> joossee_, is this 32bit or 64bit?
<joossee_> wheatthin, 64
<joossee_> i mean.. CLI stuff will run for days zero errors... but anything with a GUI seems suceptible?
<wilee-nilee> joossee_, Dude, clinically it has been proven that the answer to any problem is gotten to fastest by starting at the simplest problems first.
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: I think it actually was prey.... They just changed their web page
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: =/
<joossee_> wilee-nilee, dont disagree but running a boot CD..  does that even come with firefox? transmission? mupen64?
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: tnx for looking anyway mate
<abaddon> joossee_: it'll come with ff and transmission
<ianorlin> unless it is mini
<wilee-nilee> joossee_, FF yes Transmission I believe so, but is any of that even working for you now?
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: prey got a hidden package install, but i dont like its administration online
<wheatthin> joossee_, a livedvd will come with it, yes
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: Yeah, sorry about that
<joossee_> wilee-nilee, ya when it says firefox crashes, nothing actually happens. ff stays open works fine. transmission crashed and mupen crashed a day after i opened it...
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: So I'm not sure whyn that's an issue? What is the likelyhood of them getting hacked?
<wilee-nilee> joossee_ I suspect you have just messes up your install as a new user, could this be the case?
<joossee_> can i get a live cd of server 64?
<wilee-nilee> messed*
<joossee_> wilee-nilee, i had to replace fglrx a bunch of times to make my cvard work... bad repos where to blame
<wafflejock> joossee_: doing a bit of googling I'm seeing a lot of it surrounding ATI
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: its just me, i dont trust online stuff, clouds..i prefer my own secure system
<wheatthin> joossee_, no, usually server installs are cli
<wafflejock> joossee_: yeah server install won't have the GUI
<irreverant> whats a good to share a screen online from ubuntu to windows
<wafflejock> joossee_: that's basically the point of the server install disk
<joossee_> wheatthin, yes, but i installed ubuntu desktop ontop of server... this machine is a beast so overhead not a problem
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: XD Gotta given an take bro. Maybe fork prey and improve upon it
<wilee-nilee> joossee_, You have an upgrade right that had a bunch of not supported ppa's right?
<wheatthin> joossee_, but you can't install that ontop of a livecd
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: Assuming it really is open
<joossee_> wilee-nilee, yes the xorg/ender repo i think
<irreverant> join.me doesnt work on ubuntu and screenleap seems to want to install java for linux, it uses rpm and then just offers linux
<irreverant> but im not sure if that means apt package installation
<joossee_> wilee-nilee, now i only use the real ppas
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: maybe there's an ssh trick, once you boot laptop you could access it remote, but i need a warning method also
<irreverant> any help?
<irreverant> team viewer a good one?
<wafflejock> irreverant: likely a tar.gz which they will have a README for doing installation
<wafflejock> irreverant: I've used Team viewer but not on linux it was fine
<wafflejock> irreverant: if you just need remoting but not while viewing VNC will work (may be able to view as well can't recall)
<wilee-nilee> joossee_, Heh, if it were me I would reinstall and document or remember/understand what I did and was doing. and clone at some point.
<joossee_> wilee-nilee, i have a pretty good handle on what i did and did not do. not sure how thats helpful?
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: hmmm, maybe write a bash script to ping tom a given network and if not on the network send an email?
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: Then just use an application to get it's location
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: yes that might work
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: would be cool to get emails every ubuntu boot, if the thief is not too smart he will at least boot the latop once right
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: If you're good with C or C++ maybe make us a newprog. ;P
<wilee-nilee> joossee_, perfectly helpful, theoretically any open source OS is fixable, from your comments I doubt that last statement with a slight snicker. ;)
<joossee_> i cant just go about rebooting my server to boot another OS. these errors arent super frequent.. just enuff to be annoying
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: that'd do.
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: install mail-utils install sendmail install http://iharder.sourceforge.net/current/macosx/locateme/
<wilee-nilee> I laugh in your general direction, not directly at you. ;)
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: tnx mate lemme look that up
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: you could get his/her network info and tell the police to trace it
<abaddon> et
<abaddon> etc*
<joossee_> w/e man its all good. i appreciate the help anyways
<wafflejock> abaddon: police take forever... took them days to find me and I wasn't even hiding :)
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: an ip will do the trick :p
<irreverant> yeah it was a tar.gz with a readme
<irreverant> i just installed teamviewer installed
<wafflejock> I also am not a big truster in the cloud services... looked at last pass for like 5 minutes and then got too paranoid and found KeePass
<wafflejock> irreverant: let me know how it goes
<abaddon> wafflejock: do I want to know...? >.>
<joossee_> heres more details on the specific issue I get as a "SegvReason Reading unknown VMA" SegvReason: writing unknown VMA would mean that something was attempting to write to the destination of a pointer aimed outside of allocated memory. (This is sometimes a security issue.)
<wafflejock> abaddon: you don't...
<abaddon> wafflejock: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<wilee-nilee> wafflejock, I suppose so chicago is a big area oakpark is a bit smaller
<joossee_> any idea what my security issue might be...?
<abaddon> wafflejock: lotuspsychje btw, it's mailutils not mail-utils
<lotuspsychje> !info mailutils
<ubottu> mailutils (source: mailutils): GNU mailutils utilities for handling mail. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.99.98-1 (saucy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<lotuspsychje> how about a keylogger to email? that exist?
<sandman13> is there a way to clear last typed commands in terminal?
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: man history
<zykotick9> sandman13: fyi if you start commands with a <space> they won't be saved by history.
<lotuspsychje> !info logkeys
<ubottu> logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a-3 (saucy), package size 34 kB, installed size 111 kB
<lotuspsychje> lemme install that
<superjoe> I'm trying to build a package with dpkg-buildpackage. It works when I compile without dpkg-buildpackage, but with dpkg-buildpackage I get "relocation blah against symbol blah can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, ~/ bash_history
<sandman13> lotuspsychje: a bit complicated
<sgerbino> Hello all, I am having issues with my tty1-6 when using nvidia-current drivers. With nouveau they are working fine. When I install nvidia-current they characters show but they shaky... anyone know a solution for this?
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, ~/ .bash_history actually left out the period it is hidden.
<abaddon> Alright guys, I'm off tonight
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: not working for me
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, whats not working?
<sandman13> wilee-nilee the command
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, what command, I gave you not a command but where it's at/
<sandman13> wilee-nilee sorry my bad :)
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, Heh, easy mistake. ;)
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: from home folder or from /
<superjoe> I narrowed it down to the fact that dpkg-buildpackage is somehow adding -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions  to the linker args which breaks the build
<superjoe> how can I disable this?
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, ~/  is home
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: nothing like that
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, hit ctrl-h its hidden
<sandman13> wilee-nilee done that
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, no .bash_history you say
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: found it i was looking for folder :D
<wilee-nilee> In home'
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, I will save the snarky remark as I am trying to be kinder ans nicer. ;)
<wilee-nilee> and
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: cleared history thanks
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, No problem.
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: seen your message box
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, message box?
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: yes place where we send PM
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, I have PM off, no meesage from me.
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: oh btw can you suggest me a good download manager like internet download manager?
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: firefox got default download list
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, for downloading what, with ubuntu you have apt-get the softwrae center or synaptic.
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: for downloading flv videos from websites
<aslan> Hi, I got a scenario that my custom OS is read only filesystem which doesn't have the terminal access, where I got few directories  with read permission.. I would like to know how can I play around with scripts in this
<wilee-nilee> some will use aptitude not sure why anymore
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, Ah can't really say as some are really against site rules or the law, so......
<wafflejock> aslan: what kinds of scripts?
<wilee-nilee> aslan, what does   lsb_release -a say
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: pm me then
<wilee-nilee> sandman13, i DON;T PM.
<wilee-nilee> sorry hit the caps
<sandman13> wilee-nilee:okay no problem
<aslan> wafflejock, I kept a script in /tmp and I want to run it as root
<aslan> wilee-nilee, The lsb_release is ubuntu 11.0
<wilee-nilee> aslan, That is end of life
<wilee-nilee> whatever it is, the answer is not waht you get anyway.
<Gnar> how come you guys use an inferior os?
<wilee-nilee> Gnar, To get your comments
<sandman13> wilee-nilee: how to uninstall the applications installed in this way?http://ubuntuportal.com/2013/04/xtreme-download-manager-alternative-internet-download-manager-for-linux.html
<wafflejock> aslan: without terminal access you can't do a whole lot
<Pinkamen1_D> I had google chrome with a bunch of tabe up and I just hit the alt key and something by accident and it just vanished. I have a memory moniter so I know it is not closed, but the window does not appear in any desktop
<sandman13> how to uninstall a program that is installed with java?
<wafflejock> sandman13: java itself doesn't install programs
<wafflejock> sandman13: or rather it's not typically used to install programs
<wafflejock> sandman13: you can download a program with a java program then install it
<wafflejock> sandman13: if it's a .sh file you'll have to see if it takes a --uninstall flag or has some other option for uninstalling
<wafflejock> sandman13: if it's a .deb file you can use dpkg purge or dpkg deinstall if it's apt-get you use remove or purge
<sandman13> wafflejock: in .sh file it is written java -jar filename.jar and nothing else
<wafflejock> java -jar just executes a java file
<wafflejock> jar is a java archive
<wafflejock> -jar just tells java runtime you're going to give it a jar file which is like a zip with a Manifest file in it that tells it which class to execute
<wafflejock> the class is a compiled java file
<wafflejock> it could potentially do anything
<sandman13> wafflejock: that means i can simply remove it to "uninstall"
<wafflejock> sandman13: generally speaking yes the jar file might write configuration files elsewhere but it's typical for a jar to have everything in it to run
<sandman13> wafflejock: does the program leaves traces
<wafflejock> sandman13: if you install stuff outside of apt-get though you need to follow the advice from the site where you obtained the installation about how to properly remove
<cyphase> anyone know what file to delete to re-enable the first time sudo message?
<wafflejock> sandman13: this is one of the nice things about using dpkg/apt-get the packages have descriptors of what is installed where so it can be easily removed
<wilee-nilee> cyphase, first time sudo message?
<wafflejock> sandman13: with a jar file it's up to whoever writes it to decide what conventions to follow when it comes to configuration files and the like
<cfhowlett> cyphase, first time what?
<sandman13> wafflejock: i followed the steps to get the programs like in this website: http://ubuntuportal.com/2013/04/xtreme-download-manager-alternative-internet-download-manager-for-linux.html
<cyphase> wilee-nilee, sorry, it's late. that message that shows up the first time you use sudo; with great power comes great responsibility, etc
<meet_praveen> how can i set java home environment variable
<wilee-nilee> cyphase,  Poat the out out of running   lsb_release -a
<wilee-nilee> Post*
<wafflejock> sandman13: you probably want to get rid of the jar file and go into your browser settings and remove any extensions it installed... beyond that I have no idea really..
<sandman13> wafflejock: okay let's see
<wafflejock> sandman13: if you want to try to be a bit more sure you can use something like this: http://linux.die.net/man/1/inotifywatch to watch what files get changed
<wafflejock> sandman13: I haven't used that one in particular but have used similar tools in windows to see what exactly an installer is doing
<sandman13> wafflejock: normally where do these program get installed?
<eminor> sandman13: you can use dpkg -L <name> to see what files are in a software package
<wafflejock> sandman13: like I said with jar it can be anywhere really... well really any package can install anywhere
<wafflejock> eminor: he's dealing with a jar he executed
<wafflejock> eminor: it installs some junk in your browser
<eminor> don't use java :>
<wafflejock> sandman13: usually your programs installed through apt-get will just be setup in /usr/bin or have symbolic links there
<wafflejock> eminor: nothing wrong with Java it's used in huge deployments on WebSphere servers running clusters of machines, client side java isn't anything great but on the server it's fine
<sandman13> wafflejock: threw it out from firefox
<sandman13> wafflejock: it used proxy to automate downloads in case of chrome
<sandman13> wafflejock: changed proxy from automatic to none
<xboxde> tcc xbox?
<wafflejock> package{public class DoStuff {public static void main(String args[]){System.out.printl("does limited stuff");}}}//harmless see :)
<wafflejock> awe syntax error println*
<xboxde> alguem tcc pt???
<impradeepy> hi guys
<cfhowlett> xboxde, wrong channel I think
<cfhowlett> impradeepy, greetings
<xboxde> thanks
<wafflejock> !br | xboxde
<ubottu> xboxde: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<impradeepy> ssup frns?
<xboxde> i am tryng my xbox ubutum
<somsip> !english | impradeepy
<ubottu> impradeepy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<impradeepy> was using shortcuts
<impradeepy> whatsup all?
<wafflejock> impradeepy: lets stick with english enough acronyms to go around :)
<cfhowlett> impradeepy, what is your ubuntu question.
<impradeepy> i am searching a gui for fan controller
<impradeepy> and temperature monitor for cpu
<wafflejock> impradeepy: there's psensor, I'm using KDE now there's some nice plasmoids/plasma widgets for showing the stats on everything... not sure about fan control
<impradeepy> will try now
<impradeepy> psensors are not available for 13.04 :(
<impradeepy> wafflejock any alternatives??
<wafflejock> impradeepy: sorry not sure on Unity, like I said in KDE lots of plasmoids for displaying the system stuff
<Ben64> !info psensor raring | impradeepy
<ubottu> impradeepy: psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 56 kB, installed size 392 kB
<impradeepy> its ok
<impradeepy> ubottu not available in software centre
<ubottu> impradeepy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> impradeepy: yes it is, ubottu gets that info from the same location
<wafflejock> impradeepy: psensor no s
<wafflejock> impradeepy: it is sorta basic and not super nice looking compared to the KDE options but it's functional
<impradeepy> thankyou
<impradeepy> got it
<pogiako1> hello
<pogiako1> can someone give me examples on how to use globs?
<pogiako1> i mean grep
<wafflejock> impradeepy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1888606 <- some interesting stuff on using PWM pulse width modulation to control the average voltage supplied to the fan
<wafflejock> impradeepy: obviously use at your own risk :)
<wafflejock> pogiako1: Google http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_04_02.html
<impradeepy> wafflejock wait m following d given instructions
<gartral> where is ia32-libs for 13.10? I really need that package
<wafflejock> gartral: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<wafflejock> gartral: alternatively have you considered compiling whatever it is that depends on ia32 that you are trying to install from the repos?
<gartral> wafflejock: no, recompalation isn't an option
<wafflejock> gartral: what are you trying to install
<gartral> wafflejock: nothing it's a self-contained 32-bit app
<wafflejock> I don't understand why it can't just be recompiled then? is it not open source?
<maek> just because I have an /etc/init.d script that does not mean its actually using upstart right?
<wafflejock> !upstart | maek
<ubottu> maek: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<reisio> maek: running, you mean?
<maek> or upstart features?
<maek> wafflejock: thanks.
<wafflejock> SystemV uses /etc/init.d upstart uses /etc/init
<gartral> wafflejock: it *IS* tecnically opensource, but the code has 32-bit binblobs, and also many functions that are explicit hardcodes
<impradeepy> wafflejock please see this ouptut http://paste.ubuntu.com/6441430/ after line 157
<Ben64> gartral: the solution is to use multiarch and get whichever libraries you need
<maek> reisio: im new to ubuntu and I have elasticsearch installing what looks like a traditional sysV init script but its not working. im trying to debug it following upstart docs but I dont see the config file for the job, etc
<reisio> how's it not working?
<maek> wafflejock: oh. so I guess its using sysV
<wafflejock> impradeepy: seems it's not possible then
<wafflejock> maek: yeah there's a mix right now I believe for backwards compatibility
<maek> reisio: cant tell. no output. it just says 'started' but then no process and no ouput
<reisio> maek: that's not necessarily abnormal
<wafflejock> maek: with the plan to move everything to upstart eventually I believe
<maek> ok so its just sysV thne
<reisio> maek: mmmm, or it's running and you don't realize it :)
<reisio> maek: can you pastebin the init script?
<wafflejock> maek: basically SystemV was more linear in it's startup system upstart is based on dependencies and start things in parallel as soon as possible
<impradeepy> wafflejock  no way to install pwm-capable sensor modules?
<maek> reisio: id be surprised. no port bound, no process etc
<reisio> I think he cares less about sysv vs upstart and more about his service working
<wafflejock> impradeepy: yeah looks like a lack of hardware support for the PWM, it did seem a bit strange
<maek> reisio: its the output of this https://github.com/elasticsearch/cookbook-elasticsearch/blob/master/templates/default/elasticsearch.init.erb
<impradeepy> wafflejock hp dm4 suckz
<wafflejock> reisio: yeah just explaining cause I just read up on it and figure it's worth it to know
<maek> I was expecting like an upstart job like runsvdir
<impradeepy> wafflejock thankuvey much
<reisio> maek: so pgrep -l elasticsearch, nothing?
<wafflejock> impradeepy: np
<maek> reisio: correct.
<maek> no port 9200 either
<reisio> maek: and the PIDFILE is not present?
<maek> let me check. i think its making the pid but nothing else
<reisio> if the pidfile is there it won't ever start
<maek> the start-stop-daemon command is tricky never seen anything like     ES_INCLUDE=$ES_INCLUDE start-stop-daemon --background --start --quiet --pidfile $PIDFILE --chuid <%= node[:elasticsearch][:user] %> --exec /usr/local/bin/elasticsearch -- -p $PIDFILE
<gpled> having trouble formating a usb jump drive
<maek> reisio: oh yeah, I delete it and it re creates
<reisio> maek: that said: https://gist.github.com/rbscott/1052015
<reisio> etc.: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22elasticsearch%22%20%22upstart%22
<maek> reisio: ty will look.
<reisio> yeah some of that is meant to be preprocessed
<reisio> the rest is normal looking for an init script
<maek> yeah the erb stuff is clear but
<maek>     ES_INCLUDE=$ES_INCLUDE start-stop-daemon --background --start --quiet --pidfile $PIDFILE --chuid <%= node[:elasticsearch][:user] %> --exec /usr/local/bin/elasticsearch -- -p $PIDFILE
<maek> that is basically the line that gets ran
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> it just says run the executable, and track it with a file
<maek> and I have no idea how you run start-stop-daemon as an arg to a var setting. thats just blowing my mind trying to figure out what its doing.
<reisio> it's not an arg to a var setting
<ripthejacker> Is it recommended to use Ubuntu 13.10 server edition on a production server and then upgrade to 14.04 when it releases, or should I stick to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<reisio> FOO=bar command just means run command with FOO=bar
<reisio> instead of, potentially, FOO being equal to what the environment ordinarily has
<maek> ah ok
<maek> clear
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker, as I understand it, LTS is recommended for server stability so 12.04 to 14.04
<maek> path=foo command
<Ben64> ripthejacker: either at this point, since both are one upgrade from 14.04
<reisio> so if you have two X's running, for example, :0 and :1, you can say DISPLAY=:1 gedit to run gedit on the second one
<reisio> maek: yeah
<maek> reisio: ok ty.
<reisio> it's a one-off environmental variable reset
<reisio> or a one-off variable
<reisio> depending
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker, consider: 13.10 has a 9 month lifespan.  Do you REALLY want to install/config a server every 9 months?  especially a production server?
<dancat> How can I add a process to start at boot and stop at shutdown by a specific user
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, Ben64: What are the factors that I have to keep in mind while upgrading, such that the upgradation does not break my existing setup?
<gartral> Ben64: I tried that
<eyfour> ripthejacker: If you can afford downtime and troubleshooting (if necessary) during the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04, and you need the newest features/versions badly, go ahead with 13.10. Otherwise, go 12.04 LTS.
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker, I'm not a server admin and I don't speak that language.  sorry ... see ben64 and eyfour 's comments or ask in #ubuntu-server
<Ben64> ripthejacker: config files mostly
<gartral> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/LCwjth7U <- list of libs I need http://pastebin.com/7zp67aQX <- what happens when I try to install them
<Ben64> gartral: ok, so thats not the correct name
<gartral> ripthejacker: your main concern will be your init level changes, make sure to read the changelogs for the version upgrade and pre-patch accordingly
<ripthejacker> Ben64, eyfour: what is the version I setup if I am definitely going to upgrade to 14.04?
<gartral> ripthejacker: 12.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker, you can directly upgrade 12.04 to 14.04
<eyfour> ripthejacker: 12.04 LTS
<Ben64> yeah, 12.04 gives you much longer to engineer the upgrade
<ripthejacker> thank you guys :)
<ripthejacker> have a nice day
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker, best of luck
<Ben64> april 2017 vs july 2014
<gartral> ripthejacker: you too
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett: :D
<eyfour> ripthejacker: good luck :)
 * gartral hugs his server
<ubuntu870> hi. I installed empathy-skype but there is no skype on online accounts
<ubuntu870> hi. I installed empathy-skype but there is no skype on online accounts
<reisio> ubuntu870: I think it might actually require skype to be running
<reisio> offering only the convenience of directly using only empathy, etc.
<Myrtti> ubuntu870: even if it would work with Skype running in the background, from what I've heard Microsoft is going to deprecate the API allowing you to use the empathy-skype thing in the near future
<reisio> well of course they are
<reisio> but that is always the case, with all things microsoft
<reisio> people waste time supporting it anyways
<reisio> Skype ironically relies on GNU/Linux servers :p
<pogiako1> how's 13.10 guys?
<Tlacaelel> hombre blanco! que te estas creendo?  nueva orden mundial. creencia falsa solamente!
<pogiako1> am still on raring coz i believe saucy's still buggy
<cfhowlett> !es|Tlacaelel,
<ubottu> Tlacaelel,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tlacaelel> ya basta!
<Tlacaelel> all your timebank are belong to u$
<ubuntu870> ok thanks reisio and Myrtti
<pogiako1> how's 13.10 guys?
<cfhowlett> !details|pogiako1,
<ubottu> pogiako1,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wafflejock> 12.04 here
<pogiako1> wafflejock: same! ;)
<Ari-Yang> Akaigo-Arc 3.12.0-031200-generic x86_64 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 Codename: quantal
<Ben64> pogiako1: raring is not 12.04
<pogiako1> oh sorry
<pogiako1> haha i thhought he said raring
<Ari-Yang> pogiako1: 13.10 is most likely better, but may still have some bugs
<djangonoob> I have problems with my new notebook. It has amd 8750m and intel 4400 and I tried to install graphic driver but I did something wrong or I used wrong driver or something. Now I can't even shutdown (it restarts automatically)
<Ari-Yang> pogiako1: tbh I have half a mind to upgrade myself
<pogiako1> Ari-Yang: yah thought so
<wafflejock> pogiako1: yeah tried to go up to 13.10 when I was having some minor issues in 13.04 but dropped back to 12.04 cause of video card issues I didn't want to deal with
<Ben64> pogiako1: you'll need to upgrade before january or you lose support
<pogiako1> lol
<pogiako1> then where do you go from there?
<Ari-Yang> pogiako1: tbh if you're on 13.04, you might as well upgrade to 13.10
<pogiako1> should i fresh install 12.04?
<cfhowlett> pogiako1, LTS only.
<Ari-Yang> pogiako1: if you want lts, sure
<wafflejock> can just say make sure you back up your stuff.... I had everything backed up but wish I had just cloned with clonezilla/dd since restoration was still a bit of a pain
<Ari-Yang> (lts = long term support)
<Ari-Yang> pogiako1: though, 12.04 is most likely packaged with old and stale software, hop on to 13.10 for latest stuff
<pogiako1> what's the usual problem with it?
<pogiako1> and what's the ideal way to hop on to it?
<difo> Is running ubuntu 12.04 virtual machine on a mac a lost cause?
<pogiako1> difo: what do u mean?
<difo> it's so slow, especially on virtual box
<pogiako1> what are ur pc specs?
<ak5> hi, what method of mirror creation should I employ if I ONLY want to mirror the precise64 packages?
<difo> brand new macbook pro
<djangonoob> standby is also not possible. I will see the login screen after about 2 sec black screen
<pogiako1> well, that shouldnt be a problem
<difo> i didn't think it would..
<pogiako1> did u get the mac ver. of VB?>
<difo> yerp
<pogiako1> what do you mean by slow?
<difo> i tinkered with the settings for a couple hours..
<pogiako1> then?
<difo> mostly the mouse lags
<MonkeyDust> here too, ubuntu is slow in virtualbox
<difo> ok, i've read that ubuntu is generally slow in vb
<pogiako1> might be
<pogiako1> go look up on google, or stack exchange
<pogiako1> stack overflow*
<reisio> difo: the default 'Ubuntu' desktop environment uses what is meant to be a hardware accelerated window manager
<difo> yeah, that seems to be the consensus.. asking you guys was my last resort
<reisio> so it could give that appearance, under many circumstances
<Ben64> easy solution is to not use unity
<reisio> use another DE or window manager and it'll appear normal speed
<reisio> yes indeed
<difo> alright, thanks
<ak5> any ideas for the local precise 64 repository>?
<reisio> or if you want the authentic _appearance_ without the lag, try unity-2d
<pogiako1> from 13.04, 13.10 fresh install or 13.10 upgrade?
<difo> looking it up now, thanks again, reisio
<reisio> pogiako1: if you can't upgrade, you either need to learn more so that you can, or you're using the wrong distro
<reisio> reinstalls are for other OSes
<reisio> (and change of architecture :p)
<reisio> (and any time you've broken the system to the point where reinstallation will take less time to fix it :p)
<ak5> reisio: are ubuntu upgrades safe now? I remember way back when it wasn't
<reisio> dunno
<reisio> my guess is they're getting worse over time, but people could also just be complaining more
<Ari-Yang> pogiako1: if you're going to do a fresh install anyway and want latest software packaged already, might as well go for 13.10... tinker with it, if you realize that it is too buggy, do a fresh install of 12.04
<djangonoob> can someone help me installing right graphics driver for my new notebook. I botched something and now I have problems like restarting instead of shutdown/standby
 * reisio headdesks
<pogiako1> i'd go with something new and stable so which will it be?
<reisio> why would you install an older version of something you know has a future of bugginess
<reisio> makes no sense
<reisio> the only reason to avoid the latest version of a GNU/Linux distro is if you should avoid every version of it
<wilee-nilee> pogiako1, That would be your definition not ours, install what you want.
<cfhowlett> !details|djangonoob,
<ubottu> djangonoob,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pogiako1> will 13.10 be that 'new and stable'?
<pogiako1> i wouldn't mind a little bug
<auronandace> pogiako1: 13.10 has been stable for me
<pogiako1> but as long as i wont have problems fixing it, like looking up google etc.
<cfhowlett> pogiako1, you're using subjective terms that we can't possibly answer for you.
<wilee-nilee> pogiako1, It is the latest release, stable is your definition of, every users experience is different
<pogiako1> yeah i know, i might get help out of your opinions ;)
<djangonoob> I have a new hp 840 g1 with amd radeon 8750m + intel hd 4400, running ubuntu 12.04 64bit... I tried to install graphic drivers but didnt really know which one and mby I got the wrong one. now I can't shutdown ubuntu because it restarts automatically
<wilee-nilee> pogiako1, Not without a whole lotta assumption and confirmation bias.
<djangonoob> and there are other graphic problems too
<auronandace> pogiako1: sticking to what is in the repos ubuntu has always been stable for me
<debasis> hello friends...what is sudo command and why its used?
<reisio> debasis: 'su' + do
<debasis> I am new in linux...so i nedd help
<auronandace> !sudo | debasis
<ubottu> debasis: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<reisio> it's meant to give root access to specific users for specific things
<reisio> Ubuntu uses it to give root access to specific users for anything
<pogiako1> i have burned the first release of 13.10, are the features still the same up to now?
<debasis> ok ,...i see
<auronandace> pogiako1: same as what?
<sev1nk> If you want to execute a command as root
<reisio> pogiako1: features?
<pogiako1> it wouldnt be a problem anyways, i'll just run software update ;)
<eyfour> debasis: sudo is the most dangerous command/prefix you can run in a default/vanilla Ubuntu installation. If you don't know why you need it, don't use it.
<debasis> in sudo apt, what is apt then?
<eyfour> debasis: etc, as above.
<reisio> debasis: the package manager, essentially
<wilee-nilee> pogiako1, this is support, all your questions so far have been self relevant, figure it out to you happiness in the end.
<auronandace> !apt | debasis
<ubottu> debasis: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<debasis> ok..i see
<wilee-nilee> your*
<debasis> ok...guys..thanks
<wilee-nilee> pogiako1, WE are here for the problems you actually have.
<debasis> Do any one have installed Oracle in Ur ubuntu?....i cant install it...i have installed it in windoes
<debasis> windows**
<wilee-nilee> debasis, oracle what java?
<reisio> debasis: it's installable, but I wouldn't recommend it, for philosophical reasons
<debasis> no no...Oracle Data base
<wafflejockTablet> Debasis which installer
<debasis> reisio, i need to install it, bcoz i m learning Oracle Data Base
<wafflejockTablet> debasis: oracle owns mysql
<reisio> debasis: ew :p
<debasis> hahaha...yes..its owned My SQL
<reisio> debasis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle
<debasis> reisio, whats it?
<reisio> debasis: what you asked for
<debasis> ok
<debasis> let me see the community
<debasis> Guys...Ubuntu is very tough :)
<auronandace> debasis: feel free to practise in a vm
<debasis> yes...i am doing that
<wafflejockTablet> debasis: anything is tough when u first learn eventually many things are easier
<debasis> Actually i am a normal user of windows...so feeling uncomfortable in Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> debasis, pretty sure you were not BORN knowing windows....
<debasis> yes
<wafflejockTablet> debasis: installing with apt get is amazingly efficient
<cfhowlett> debasis, you learned windows.  you can learn ubunt
<cfhowlett> *ubuntu*
<wafflejockTablet> Do a wamp install vs lamp install
<debasis> cfhowlett...sure
<cfhowlett> debasis, as in all things, we choose what's important and invest our time and effort.  You've come here, so you're clearly serious.
<debasis> sure sure...i m serious
<meet_praveen> how can i set java home environment variable ?
<meet_praveen> in ubuntu
<debasis> bcoz i am besically a java developer, and my all work will be on linux
<Webster255> Question, will a 64 bit i3 boot a live cd with a 32 bit ISO? I hve no DVD burner for the larger 64 bit ISO.....
<wafflejockTablet> Or try node or grunt or ruby or python on windows
<auronandace> Webster255: of course it can
<wafflejockTablet> debasis: yeah for dev it's much better
<impradeepy> yes webmaster
<debasis> tes
<debasis> yes
<debasis> how u r writting to me only, can i write to u only also?
<cfhowlett> Webster255, yes you can boot 32 bit ubuntu on  a 64 machine
<cfhowlett> debasis, tab complete ...
<auronandace> debasis: type the nick
<wafflejockTablet> !tab| debasis
<ubottu> debasis: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wafflejockTablet> I gotta sleep night all
<Webster255> terrific, thans so much
<debasis> ok
<Webster255> thanks
<debasis> I WILL JUST CLICK ON THE NICK,WILL IT DO?
<cfhowlett> !SHOUT
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sabgenton> anybody using the daily builds for trusty?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|sabgenton,
<ubottu> sabgenton,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<sabgenton> yeah but has anyone given the dailys a go
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, #ubuntu+1
<sabgenton> ah cheers sorry
<Ben64> hmm, the factoid should be updated for 14.04
<nafg_> Hello, I am going through nightmares trying to customize the ubuntu installer
<Ben64> !14.04 is Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295  - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> Ben64, indeedc
<nvs> hi
<cfhowlett> nvs, greetings
<nvs> im using ubuntu 13.10 and im looking for a weather app or something
<nvs> is there anything to display the weather in my desktop?
<nvs> i had no luck in the soft center
<cfhowlett> nvs,  see the software center
<nvs> nothing works there despite a china weather. since im not living in china i had no luck
<wilee-nilee> nvs, The weather addon has had problems with the call link is all.
<nvs> so its not working at all?
<wilee-nilee> weather app whatever its called in unity
<wilee-nilee> nvs, I believe it works if you set the config right.
<nvs> i see an aweather and the second most popular is reported to be non functional at all
<nvs> anyone has the city lens in 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> the weather extension works great in the shell
<davidcalle> nvs, not compatible with 13.10, sorry about that, but you have the weather scope, that works out of the box (try typing "weather" in the dash)
<davidcalle> nvs (or weather:something) for weather in a different location.
<nvs> i see no weather scope
<nvs> i type weather
<davidcalle> nvs, do you have online search activated?
<nvs> no
<nafg_> Help, I am going through nightmares trying to customize the ubuntu installer
<wilee-nilee> !details | nafg_
<ubottu> nafg_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nafg_> hi wilee-nilee
<davidcalle> nvs, that's it then :) You can disable scopes individually in the Apps lens, this way you can turn off things you don't want.
<wilee-nilee> hi
<nafg_> :) okay let me try
<wilee-nilee> nafg_, Tell the Chanel is all I doubt I know
<nafg_> i mean i've been having tons of issues, but the one i'm stuck now is this:
<nafg_> ubiquity	ubiquity/success_command string /cdrom/postinstall.sh
<nafg_> It doesn't seem to be working
<lordcrusader_> hi good afternoon
<nafg_> so neat, i can modify the iso and restore virtualbox snapshot
<nafg_> in middle of install
<lordcrusader_> using tasksel to install lamp-server in ubuntu or installing seperately everything one by one apache2 mysql php phpmyadmin ?
<nafg_> wilee-nilee: thanks for the help
<wilee-nilee> nafg_, sure, good luck.
<Weasley> ciaooooo
<Weasley> !list
<ubottu> Weasley: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<GoldenPockets> Im running ubuntu on vmware, and i cant get network to work (i cant ping www.google.com or 8.8.8.8) but somehow apt-get can install things. How can network do some things and not others?
<ak5> GoldenPockets: curl ifconfig.me <--- does that work
<cousteau> I typed `gvim` and got a message saying "The «gvim» program can be found on the following packages:  * vim  *vim-gnome [...]"
<djangonoob> there should be a possibility to change the nic type from vm
<cousteau> so I installed vim, typed gvim, and got the same message
<djangonoob> bridging, etc
<cousteau> is this a bug?
<cousteau> (i.e. the vim package shouldn't be in that list)
<djangonoob> I think you have to change the setting
<djangonoob> from nic
<GoldenPockets> ak5: it gave me an ip
<GoldenPockets> ok so firefox is working and curl but i cant ping google
<tachyons> ubottu
<dedes> testing
<UrielVigilant> i switeched off my b43 wireless anthena on the hadware switch button, then ubuntu 13.10 wasn´t able to switch on this anthen anymore nether in hardware nether in software even trying restart and reboot . The only solution was  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6441869/ . This is normal ?
<ak5> GoldenPockets: that's your external ip
<UrielVigilant> correction: 	i switeched off my b43 wireless anthena on the hadware switch button, then Lubuntu 13.10 wasn´t able to switch on this anthen anymore nether in hardware nether in software even trying restart and reboot . The only solution was http://paste.ubuntu.com/6441869/ . This is normal ?
<UrielVigilant> Could this be a bug ?
<djangonoob> I have a new notebook "hp 840 g1" and it runs ubuntu 12.04 64bit, the hardware button to enable/disable wifi activates keyboard backlit but not disable wifi
<Rory> djangonoob: Is this the same one you couldn't get the wifi working on yesterday? What did you do to fix that?
<djangonoob> I wrote a link... I have to look
<djangonoob> this was the solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/331667/no-wireless-for-intel-corporation-7260-version-63
<djangonoob> wifi is working now but not the hardware button
<djangonoob> the fn+dim hotkeys still not working too
<djangonoob> it shows the dim panel but the display does not change
<UrielVigilant> another this i did was put # before lin refering b43 on blacklist.com in diretory modprobe.d
<djangonoob> the following issue is not that bad but mby I can change this: the hardware mute button is working but it is has always orange color, if not muted it should be white or something
<UrielVigilant> from now on i will sitwch off the wireless hardware from software and not from hardware, maybe this should avoid this problem doesn it ?
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, you'll like this: After almost 4 years of owning a dual booting win7/ubuntu equipped DELL, I accidentally hit Alt F7 instead of Fn F7.  Wifi came on instantly.  try the ctrl/alt/fn/super key alternatives before your reboot to windows or rfkill
<djangonoob> I don't know how it is implemented but if you have an software problem and the hardware button invokes the same function as if you switch with software...
<UrielVigilant> cfhowlett: i only have Lubuntu 13.10 on my laptop. This is jobcomputer, no Linux here . In my Laptop i only have Lubuntu not dual  booting .Do you think it will work anyway ?
<UrielVigilant> djangonoob: that incidence happens after a hibernate session and the turning on laptop.
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, dual boot doesn't matter other than the fact that the Windows 7 wifi keypress was F7.  I've no idea what the default keypress is on your computer, but try the alternatives I suggested.
<fahadash> Does ubuntu have a good C++ IDE in their software center ?
<cfhowlett> fahadash, open the software center and see for yourself...
<tachyons> Lot
<UrielVigilant> cfhowlett: do you think its better to reinstall Lubuntu from new ?
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, I haven't been following your thread.  If I understand, some of your media keys don't work?  Could be you need to install the linux firmware
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, reinstall is the LAST resort, of course.
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, try this: open a terminal.  type apt-cache policy linux-firmware and verify that it's installed or not
<cowbacon> cfhowlett: proper partition schemes and a reinstall wont break anything :)
<UrielVigilant> after i did : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6441869/  it cmoe works again . But now i ´m thinking why this wireless card stop working sudently when using hardware switc button to turn off ?
<cfhowlett> cowbacon, true, true.  I've a personal bias.  Too many people scream !reinstall just like they scream !bug whenever anything little thing takes more than 15 seconds of googling to repair
<cowbacon> cfhowlett: completly true. if users learn how to fix problems themself the community as a whole would benefit greatly. however, many aren't interested in tinkering with their system and just want something that works, and a reinstall is the easiest path then
<cfhowlett> cowbacon, agreed
<djangonoob> how can I google a hardware button?
<tachyons> RTFM answers are not good in irc :)
<ObrienDave> RTFM ;)
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: what does the button do?
<djangonoob> "hp 840 g1" wifi button just activates keyboard backlit but nothing else
<djangonoob> ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: what wifi chip are you using?
<djangonoob> ac 7260
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: run:   sudo lshw -C network    what wifi CHIP is it, not the adapter
<tachyons> .
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: it may take a while to run
<adam_> Anyone got cloud print to work with the ubuntu machine hooked up as the server to a legacy printer like an HP LaserJet?
<djangonoob> ActionParsnip, yes... because I run irc on second laptop ^^
<djangonoob> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442003/
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.8.0-33-generic firmware=22.0.7.0 ip=192.168.0.10
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<djangonoob> yes, internet is working
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: so where is the issue?
<djangonoob> the hardware button is not working
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: but the wifi is working. WHy do you need the button?
<Rory> djangonoob: With how long it took you just to get it working, I'd just do without the button. You can disable wifi in ubuntu using network manager anyway
<arcsky_> are there any way to install ubuntu via console  or ssh ?
<ObrienDave> RTFM ;)
<arcsky_> ?
<djangonoob> It is not really necessary to get the button working but it would be nice
<jpds> arcsky_: Yeah, netboot with PXE/DHCP/preseed is an option.
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: if you run:   xev    and press the button, does it make an event?
<djangonoob> wifi is working, i can switch and disable with the manager
<djangonoob> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: then that's why
<cfhowlett> arcsky_, PXE is one option
<djangonoob> ActionParsnip, do I need firmware or something, or is it not possible
<kmf> hi
<Rory> djangonoob: Could you link again the instructions you followed to get your wifi working?
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: sounds like there is someting in between not functioning, Wifi adapters use about 2W of power, so why people disable them is beyond me
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: are there any bugs reported?
<Leroj> hi
<djangonoob> Rory, http://askubuntu.com/questions/331667/no-wireless-for-intel-corporation-7260-version-63
<kmf> knock knock
<djangonoob> ActionParsnip, it's more that I want that everything is working on my new notebook
<cfhowlett> kmf, greetings
<shagelito> hey #ubuntu, i'm facing some troubles with my grub configuration, can't boot my linux distrib without supergrub cd. Some help would be greatly appreciated.
<Rory> djangonoob: Did you follow the first answer? You may have some more luck with Ubuntu 13.10 rather than 12.04 as it includes a more recent kernel, but I can't guarantee that
<arcsky_> jpds: cfhowlett : link ?
<cfhowlett> !pxe
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ObrienDave> kmf, no one is home
<Rory> shagelito: Take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<cfhowlett> arcsky_, see    http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu+pxe+install&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&ved=0CEwQFjAF&url=%68%74%74%70%73%3a%2f%2f%68%65%6c%70%2e%75%62%75%6e%74%75%2e%63%6f%6d%2f%63%6f%6d%6d%75%6e%69%74%79%2f%44%69%73%6b%6c%65%73%73%55%62%75%6e%74%75%48%6f%77%74%6f&ei=pTqLUo3BIcjKlAW-woCoCw&usg=AFQjCNE8WOhoBg8My87nTMb1kgJRodf9qw
<Leroj> who's there?
<cfhowlett> oops! not that
<ObrienDave> lol
<kmf> dandruff
<Leroj> dandruff whi?
<Leroj> who*
<kmf> dandruff that thun thun thun :))))))))))
<Leroj> nyahahahahaha
<UrielVigilant> when i installed Lubuntu and Ubuntu first time i wasn´t able to see my wifi working , so i have to typed: sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source  and then sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree and this was´t enought i also did : $ sudo modprobe b43 and also did $ sudo su and also typed : # echo "b43" >> /etc/modules
<djangonoob> Rory, yes the first answer
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Rory> cfhowlett: Don't reveal your secrets! Who'd have thought that "ubuntu pxe install" would show you how to pxe boot ubuntu :P
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> kmf: Leroj Please don't do that, this is a support channel
<cfhowlett> Rory, yeah, well ...
<Leroj> nyehehehe
<djangonoob> Rory, I was thinking about 13.10, but I decided for LTS
<UrielVigilant> I can´t wait for version 14.x LTS
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, actually , you can.  But come April, I'll be as excited as everyone else since I only use LTS.
<shagelito> Rory: thks rory, of course i already checked it before coming here. But im gonna take another, maybe i did miss something
<shagelito> woops, excuse my french
<arcsky_> cfhowlett: thanks
<UrielVigilant> I have 2 GB RAM Celeron M (440) 1.86GHz with 80 GB hardrive and an (Intel GMA 950) , i started with Ubuntu 13.10 but once i tryed Lubuntu 13.10, i decided that is almost 50 to 100 times faster
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, lubuntu and xubuntu are both optimized for older and lower spec machines like yours.
<UrielVigilant> And its better for GAming , in OnLIVE using PlayOnLinux, better graphics quality and faster too
<fahadash> cfhowlett, I already spent 20 minutes. Downloaded and try 3 apps... Can you tell me already if you know one ?
<sandman13> does size of virtual disk affect the size of virtualbox
<fahadash> I am looking for a good development tool for c++
<UrielVigilant> cfhowlett : do you think lubuntu could be faster then xubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> fahadash, I'm not a developer but ... take a look at the ubuuntu Sputnik version (Dell).  You can add any of those packages to vanilla ubuntu
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, they should be pretty similar.  to try it though: sudo apt-get install lxde.  Logout.  choose lxde session.  login.  You
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, you'll get the lubuntu experience but not the apps  and integration.  If you like it, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Rory> UrielVigilant: lxde uses fewer graphical resources than Unity so it is more responsive on older systems
<UrielVigilant> cfhowlett: iam already with Lubuntu, what i need to typo to try Xubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, sudo apt-get install xfce4.  then same as I described above
<UrielVigilant> Logout. choose lxde session. login.
<fahadash> cfhowlett, Thanks
<sandman13> how much memory should i give to Windows 8 VM in virtualbox
<cfhowlett> fahadash, see http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3687.software-dell-xps-13-laptop-developer-edition.aspx
<ak5> sandman13: depends on what you are doing with it
<UrielVigilant> cfhowlett: and then to back again to Lubuntu ?
<sandman13> just running some apps and for testing purpose ak5
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, logout.  choose lxde sesssion.  login.   easy, right?
<UrielVigilant> cfhowlett: sudo apt-get remove xfce4 ?
<UrielVigilant> no need to remove xfce4
<UrielVigilant> ?
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, sudo apt-get purge xfce4 to remove all traces but you could just as easily keep it ... it takes very little room
<cfhowlett>  UrielVigilant stop
<cfhowlett> you can have more than one windows environment available.  no one will call the police
<UrielVigilant> cfhowlett: its assure that will not make the system a litle slower ?
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, you can only run one desktop environment at a time, so ... no.
<UrielVigilant> thanks
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, have fun, be safe
<hamster> Hi guys, having a bit of a painful problem here that was caused by my own sillyness
<Rory> hamster: Go on
<cfhowlett> hamster, been there.  done that.
<ak5> sandman13: depends on which apps
<hamster> Basically I have GNOME terminal and i went to prefrences and I selected title and command tab
<hamster> I then checked "Run a custom command"
<hamster> and typed 'tmux' in the custom command box
<hamster> but what i also did (this is where the sillyness begins): I checked the Run command as a login shell box
<sandman13> ak5 browsers, download managers, simple office suite and some windows only compilers
<hamster> now everytime i log in to my uname I just fails  and returns back to the login screen
<hamster> I have searched google and I have not found anything that can help me. Can any of you guys help me with this please?
<tine> hi
<cfhowlett> hamster, say it with me: 1 - 2 - 3    D'OH!
<cfhowlett> tine, greetings
<tine> cfhowlett hi
<tine> how are you?
<UrielVigilant> cfhowlett: sudo apt-get remove xfce4 , will remove this :  sudo apt-get install xfce4 and al will remove : sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  ?
<Wizar> can i install ubuntu on ntfs with other file on it?
<OerHeks> Wizar, no.
<wilee-nilee> Wizar, In a vm if a os yes.
<wilee-nilee> you can have the vm image there
<hamster> cfhowlett: :(
<UrielVigilant> how to install Lubuntu in an external usb hardrive ? can i use unebootin and make like i made an usb live persistent ?this is hardjobe for a newby like me =?
<cfhowlett> UrielVigilant, sudo apt-get purge xfce4 will purge the windows environment.  if you also installed the xubuntu-desktop you got the default apps so sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop will kill them as well
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<cfhowlett> hamster, eh?
<aslan> I got a scenario that, the **customized ubuntu 11.0** Linux OS has read only filesystem which doesn't have the terminal access, my goal is to create a file with root access using normal users permission. I got few configuration directories which has 777 permission as normal user "**NOT AS SUDO**". I would like to know, is there any exploit or alternate way to setuID 0 to a file.
<yza> hey
<yza> k
<reisio> yza: look what you did
<Rory> aslan: no that would be a massive security hole
<guest-PyUlAu> Anybody know where the gnome terminal run command as login shell get written to?
<aslan> Rory, I have seen few exploits which does that by changing  the setuid
<hamster> Making the question clearer: Anybody know where the gnome terminal option "run command as login shell" get written to?
<geirha> hamster: dconf or gconf would be my guess
<Rory> aslan: i'm not going to help you find a local privilege escalation exploit
<aslan> Rory, I'm not trying to offend the system I need to find the loophole in all the perspective
<Ben64> aslan: really not within the scope of this channel, and all 11.x versions of ubuntu are EOL anyway
<cfhowlett> aslan, if you're concerned with security, install a supported, current version.  I suggest 12.04
<hamster> geirha: thanks
<hamster> geirha: I have selected that option mistakenly and put 'tmux' in the textbox and now I can not log in any more
<hamster> geirha: I am trying to erase that setting
<hamster> any idea?
<aslan> Ben64, I understand that. but my official system here runs in 11.0. and I need to do this . Im not allowed to upgrade for local package and kernel  issues
<cfhowlett> aslan, then you're running an unsecured system.
<OerHeks> aslan, exploits for that old version are no longer valid, so useless to investigate.
<ufk> hello
<aslan> cfhowlett, ya I got that but the problem is, we cant upgrade due to the mono version issue for our application
<Anden> hamster: shouldn't you be able to run another terminal than gnome-terminal to fix it then?
<ufk> how can i update from precise to saucy ? do-release-upgrade doesn't show me of new versions of debian
<Anden> hamster: i.e. press alt+f2 to get run promt and type xterm
<aslan> OerHeks, could you suggest me some other privilege escalation in 12.0 or further release
<DJones> ufk: Precise is LTS so by default only shows LTS->LTS updates, Saucy isn't LTS so there isn't a direct upgrade path to that
<Ben64> ufk: firstly, new versions of debian would never show up, since ubuntu is not debian. secondly, you should wait for 14.04 and upgrade directly to that
<Guest34469> irc://irc.openjoke.org/enjoy
<hamster> Anden: It does not even let me login to do that. Its broken. So now im in my guest user doing Alt+Ctrl+F2 and trying to kill anything that would store that setting
<Ben64> aslan: still not within the scope of this channel. we're here to help people fix ubuntu problems, not help someone create more
<DJones> ufk: You would need to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, then 13.04 and then 13.10, or wait until 14.04 is released which will be LTS and you'll be able to upgrade directly
<Anden> hamster: what if you su to your account without the login shell parameter?
<OerHeks> aslan, no, i won't help you with exploits, as it is not the topic of this channel, try the backtrack channel or security related channels, thanks.
<ufk> i must have saucy, it's a local server that should be identical to a remote server on amazon. how do i upgrade to 12.10 ?
<cfhowlett> ufk, download the 12.10 torrent.  install.
<DJones> ufk: Are you on a server or desktop version
<hamster> I can access my account from tty2
<aslan> OerHeks, okay I understand thank you for your suggestion
<Ben64> ufk: saucy is not 12.10
<hamster> Anden: ^
<Anden> oh ok
<ufk> so in order to get to saucy i'll have to reinstall the all system? no way with updates ?
<hamster> Anden: But I can not actually log in to it from the gnome login interface if you know what i mean
<DJones> ufk: Are you on a server or desktop version
<ufk> server
<Ben64> ufk: precise -> quantal -> raring -> saucy
<ufk> as far as i know
<Ben64> takes a long time and isn't always smooth
<Anden> hamster: sorry, didn't read what you had to say from the start, i assumed your problem was acessing your user in any way
<Ben64> ufk: you'd be much much better off waiting for trusty (14.04) to come out in ~5 months
<hamster> Anden: no, I can access my user from terminal but not from the login screen
<Anden> hamster: but it's a good thing you can run commands from that user
<DJones> ufk: So no graphical interface then, http://askubuntu.com/questions/310824/upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-to-13 2nd answer on that details how to change the upgrade policy from LTS -> LTS to LTS _> next version
<hamster> Anden: It is better than nothing I agree, at the moment I have logged into the guest account and im doing IRC :)
<ak5> hey everyone, if I add deb-amd64 to sources list, does that means I only use 64bit packages and all architecture packages?\
<hamster> Anden: but I am at work and trying to fix this asap
<DJones> ufk: In theory its 3 upgrades in a row and they should work, but theres always a risk so make usre you have a backup of anything important
<wilee-nilee> ak5, The sources.list has to have an actual call to a repo
<Anden> hamster: ok. well i am not too familiar with gconf or whatever you were using when it broke
<ak5> wilee-nilee: deb-amd64 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt precise main restricted universe multiverse
<ak5> wilee-nilee: that's what I mean
<starnix> Hello people. Is there any way around to lock screen on gnome 3.10, struggling from last day.
<wilee-nilee> ak5, the multiverse should already be there.
<ak5> wilee-nilee: um... what?
<ak5> wilee-nilee: I am asking about architectures
<wilee-nilee> ak5, If you have a 64 bit install all packeges that are 64 bit you will get anyway, however some are only 3s bit.
<wilee-nilee> 32*
<hamster> Anden: fixed it
<ak5> wilee-nilee: where is the arch specified?
<Anden> hamster: great :D
<Ben64> ak5: by what architecture you installed
<wilee-nilee> ak5, Its multiarch you get whats available.
<hamster> Thanks for your help buddy
<ak5> wilee-nilee: i specifically do not want multi-arch
<wilee-nilee> ak5, why?
<Ben64> ak5: then do not install any 32 bit stuff, its not complicated
<ak5> wilee-nilee: trying to save on bandwidth on apt-get update
<ak5> wilee-nilee: live in china, don't care about 32bit bins
<wilee-nilee> ak5, Do you want say firefox?
<ak5> sure
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: your OS is multi-arch, you will just haul in a tonne of 32bit packages as edeps. This is  how you get Skype in 64bit Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ak5, only 32 bit in the repos.
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, true, I am just wondering if the user has a dream or has any understanding is all.
<gordonjcp> I wonder why people are so keen on Skype?
<Ben64> wilee-nilee: firefox is 64 bit, don't know why you think its 32 only
<ak5> my question is really only can I add deb-amd64 instead of deb as a prefix for those mirror lines
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: possibly because its on everything etc, no idea otherwise
<wilee-nilee> Ben64, In the ubuntu repos?
<ak5> and how will that effect my system
<Ben64> ak5: you're trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist
<Ben64> wilee-nilee: indeed
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: hm
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I guess I don't really understand the use case
<wilee-nilee> Ben64, Not that I know of check that.
<ActionParsnip> ak5: if that works, you will pull in 32bit debs of the packages you install in 32bit. Could get large if you install many
<ak5> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: I think its the one that got big, like Ubuntu. Many distributions do what Ubuntu dos but Ubuntu is the one that seems more visible
<ak5> I get very many i386 lines when I apt-get update
<Ben64> ak5: and?
<ak5> Ben64: this is what I am trying to solve. Problem exists
<Ben64> thats not a problem
<ak5> It is if you are in China and it is sucking up your already seriously shitty bandwidth and apt-get update takes 10 mins
<Ben64> watch the language here
<ak5> Sure, stop the assumptions too please
<ordicollege> facebook
<ActionParsnip> ak5: apt-fast will download from multiple sources and can help speed things up
<ak5> ActionParsnip: I'll check that out, but I am mainly using ansible for provisioning
<ikonia> it will only speed things up if the problem is downstream from the source, not th ehost
<ak5> ActionParsnip: is there a nice way to make a mirror only with precise64 packages?
<ordicollege> mode passe
<Ben64> about 2.5MB for apt-get update on 12.04
<gordonjcp> ak5: if you want 32-bit apps, install 32-bit Ubuntu
<ak5> omg
<ak5> gordonjcp: learn english please, I never said anything like that
<sabgenton> anyone recommend good  click on tree to merge/rebase   git gui for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ak5, have you configured your mirrors to use the China servers, not the default
<ak5> cfhowlett: yes
<gordonjcp> ak5: you want to install Skype, right?  Which is a 32-bit app.
<ak5> gordonjcp: no I do not
<ak5> cfhowlett: the chinese mirrors are unreliable, and key errors are scaring me
<ak5> so I am using HK mirror
<ActionParsnip> ak5: what are you wanting to install that is 32bit?
<gordonjcp> ak5: so what *are* you trying to install?
<ak5> ActionParsnip: absolutely nothing. I want to get my system not to check 32bit repos
<ordicollege> https://www.facebook.com/marina.bella.5815?ref=ts&fref=ts
<ikonia> ordicollege: why are you posting this ?
<ordicollege> mode passe de https://www.facebook.com/marina.bella.5815?ref=ts&fref=ts
<ordicollege> ?
<gordonjcp> ak5: oh, just remove all the i386 stuff then
<ActionParsnip> ak5: the repos check is a few hundred kbs, if that....
<cfhowlett> ordicollege, wrong channel, wrong language.
<ak5> ActionParsnip: hm, ok it looks like ~700kb from here, which is like 30 secs :D
<ordicollege> donné moi l'adresse de i386
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<meet_praveen> what is the command for showing all running local servers ?
<elixir> Hi
<elixir> Yo
<elixir> and i audible?
<ikonia> elixir: we can see you typing
<cfhowlett> elixir, no but you are visible
<ordicollege> donné moi le mode passe de https://www.facebook.com/marina.bella.5815?ref=ts&fref=ts
<ActionParsnip> ak5: gksudo gedit /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<elixir> ikonia, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ak5: comment out the 'foreign-architecture i386' line, then retry
<ak5> ActionParsnip: this works, thanks a bunch
<ak5> ActionParsnip: what does ubuntu call packages that work on both/all archs
<ActionParsnip> ak5: to support 32bit-only apps (like skype)
<ActionParsnip> ak5: remember the taget audience of Ubuntu
<ak5> ActionParsnip: yeah, but this is also on ubuntu-server
<ak5> :(
<InFlames1> why is anyone speculating about satoshi? lol
<InFlames1> isn't that kinda the whole point? he's a ghost
<Ben64> InFlames1: seems like you're in the wrong channel
<DJones> InFlames1: Please see the channel topic, this is Ubuntu support
<kellojaba1> sathoshi is dread pirate
<cfhowlett> !ot|kellojaba1,
<ubottu> kellojaba1,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fromheten1> Me too
<ObrienDave> full moon week? ;)
<slaw45> HI. Can someon tell me what is safer, built-in encryption on ubuntu or truecrypt?
<gordonjcp> slaw45: both are as bad as each other
<marxiano> nas
<gordonjcp> slaw45: if you want to make sure you get rid of all your data, dban
<ActionParsnip> slaw45: just let the default installer do its job. Easys
<slaw45> Thx Guys
<gordonjcp> slaw45: when disk encryption loses your data there's still the theoretical possibility that someone might be able to recover fragments of it
<gordonjcp> slaw45: better to just dban the drive, or if you really want to be sure, smash it flat with a big hammer
<cfhowlett> slaw45, nuke it from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.
<slaw45> :P
<gordonjcp> slaw45: it depends what you're trying to do, of course
<slaw45> gordonjcp: thx
<sandman13> how much ram should be given to Windows 8 Vm installed in Virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> sandman13: I'd ask in ##windows
<OerHeks> sandman13, hard to say, as we don't support windows8
<OerHeks> 2013 mb will do
<railsraider> hi i am trying to setup a custom prompt for all users , i put the PS1  in /etc/profile and it works if i source the file but not when i log out and back in
<railsraider> how can i make it load on login
<sandman13> OerHeks: ??
<Rory> sandman13: it depends what you want to do, you'd be better off asking ##windows because this is the Ubuntu support channel
<sandman13> Rory: got it
<meet_praveen> command to display used ports of local host?
<Rory> meet_praveen: netstat -a | egrep 'Proto|LISTEN'
<ObrienDave>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.11.0-14-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian wheezy/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 430  @ 2.27GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.5GB, 70.6% free ** Disk: Total: 152.8GB, 47.2% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Optim
<ObrienDave> a 88E8059 [PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Controller with AVB] ** Uptime: 5h 34m 31s **
<ObrienDave> oops, sorry about that
<DJones> GODDOG: Please stop doing that, joining & quitting every minute
<ObrienDave> that's why I turn off join/part messages LOL
<GODDOG> dj
<GODDOG> DJones: sorry i first use tmux .sorry
<ActionParsnip> ObrienDave: not much cop mate
<GODDOG> sorry
<Ben64> GODDOG: if you're trying to test stuff out, make your own channel
<ObrienDave> ActionParsnip, sorry, lost me on that one. getting late/early ;))
<ActionParsnip> Rory: if you use:  egrep -i   you dont need to be accurrate with the case
<GODDOG> Ben64: sorry
<ActionParsnip> ObrienDave: its not such a hot system, and why do you want that to output?
<ObrienDave> ActionParsnip, LOL slip of the wrist ;))
<ctcb> Ubuntu 13.10 64-Bit | HP Pavilion G6 | Problem: Sometimes when I use my PC, it'll randonly display little short thin short black lines all across the screen with random spacing between them.
<ObrienDave> ActionParsnip, you telling me I should be embarrassed advertising my laptop specs? hmm? LOL
<moppy> ctcb, that is drivers or gpu overheat
<ctcb> moppy, which is more likely? It happens as soon as I start the laptop.
<sabgenton> does x11 forwarding working with java apps  or apps that run on wine?
<kunal> anyone knows how to join "android-root" channel . I am using ubuntu 13.10 ?
<moppy> ctcb, Unknown. Try different drivers IMO but that looks like a hardware issue or something very close to the hardware, like the driver.
<OerHeks> kunal, you might need to register, depends on the channel you want to join.
<moppy> ctcb, when you say "on power up", is that during the POST (bios/uefi?) or after the OS is up?
<meet_praveen> Rory: no, it dosen't showing the exact result
<kunal> how to register
<tilerendering> yo peeps
<theadmin> kunal: /msg nickserv help register
<NuSuey> anyone got an idea why do I have no video output on my HDMI (I see the boot logo/splash logo) .. but the other two monitors are okay and working, I can even enable sound output to the HDMI .. and it works..but I can't detect the HDMI video :o any suggestions are welcome .. using 12.04
<tilerendering> currently having a service start as root everytime the system boots up. however, when I as a user stop and start the service, by issuing "service blaservice start" it will run under my user. How can I configure it to automatically run at root level no matter which user starts and stops it ?
<theadmin> tilerendering: A user should not be able to restart a service...
<theadmin> tilerendering: What kind of a service is it? Is it a sysv-init script, or an Upstart service?
<angs> I want to add a binary on /opt/eagle-6.5.0/bin/eagle to PATH, how can I add it so that when I type eagle, the binary will be executed
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<theadmin> angs: Add the following line to your .bashrc: export PATH=$PATH:/opt/eagle-6.5.0/bin/
<angs> theadmin, which bashrc? on /etc/bash.bashrc or /home/usr/.bashrc ?
<tilerendering> theadmin - an upstart service, it´s configured in /etc/init.d
<kunal> REGISTER 123123123 kunalrock13@yahoo.in
<theadmin> angs: The second one. If you want it systemwide, use /etc/environment instead.
<tilerendering> theadmin - it is not really a user starting and stopping it. it is a user acting on behalf of another service
<angs> theadmin, thanks
<tilerendering> actually it´s the user of our build server
<giuringello> ciao
<giuringello> !list
<ubottu> giuringello: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<theadmin> tilerendering: init.d is sysvinit, /etc/init/ is for Upstart
<tilerendering> alrightey
<tilerendering> but how will I configure it to always run at root level ?
<theadmin> tilerendering: I'm not sure, actually. Upstart has setuid and stuffs, but sysv is not something I'm familiar with -- I was still a newbie back when Ubuntu used it
<tilerendering> setuid - any example on how to user setuid ? say start = sh blascript.sh --> becomes setuid root sh blacscript.sh ?
<Guest38018> Hi
<Guest38018> is this a place to ask a questions about ubuntu?
<Romance> yes
<theadmin> tilerendering: "setuid root", it's a single stanza. Place it before your 'exec' line. But again, your service is not an Upstart service, it won't work for you
<theadmin> Guest38018: Correct.
<theadmin> tilerendering: ...then again, with pure-upstart it's always root by default, this is redundant
<Romance> but if you cant read the channel topic, im afraid you cant even read the answers for your future questions as well
<angs> the admin I added " export PATH=$PATH:/opt/eagle-6.5.0/bin/" at the top of /etc/bash.bashrc but "eagle" cannot be found. do I need to restart my pc or do I needed to apply it differently?
<Guest38018> is it ok for me to ask a question in the middle of your chat?
<theadmin> angs: As I said... add it to your user's .bashrc, not /etc/bash.bashrc. If you need it systemwide, alter /etc/environment instead.
<insertcoffee> @angs type 'bash' to reload
<theadmin> Guest38018: Yes, of course, basically ask and whoever can answer will answer
<akhil_> What are the advantages of having a unix socket instead of a tcp loopback socket?
<impradeepy> hello
<BluesKaj> Guest38018. ask away , this is support not a chat
<akhil_> I am trying to proxy nginx to a wsgi server
<angs> insertcoffee, theadmin, now it works after bash, I added it into both files
<Guest38018> ok, basically I want to use 2 monitors from 1 graphic card and set different monitor id for each of the monitor, is it possible?
<amagee> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 13.10 from 13.04 (xubuntu) and it's mostly fine except that when I hit "log out" from the start menu thingy, the system just hangs instead of bringing up the shut down / reboot / standby / hibernate popup. One time I did this and came back about 30 minutes later and the popup had appeare and worked properly. Running commands like pm-suspend from the command line works fine. Any ideas?
<insertcoffee> @akhil_ google it http://bhavin.directi.com/unix-domain-sockets-vs-tcp-sockets/
<Guest38018> I want make 2 display, I read about xorg.conf but dont get it, I use Ubuntu 13.04
<philinux> amagee: does shutdown and restart work as they should
<amagee> Guest38018: with any luck you won't have to worry about xorg.conf; what kind of graphics card do you have?
<amagee> philinux: do you mean shutting down / restarting from the command line?
<philinux> amagee: not from the top right gear
<philinux> no
<anonymous_> he
<anonymous_> hai
<anonymous_> guys .
<NuSuey> so really nobody? weirdly.. HDMI video doesnt work and audio does :o how does that make any sense? :o
<anonymous_> i meet a problem
<akhil_> insertcoffee: thank you, I read that, but I wanted to gauge the performance improvement, I mean is it a noticable improvement?
<insertcoffee> at scale, yes
<amagee> philinux: oh, i don't have a "top right gear" since i'm using xfce but i have something which is probably equivalent
<amagee> if i hit "suspend" from that menu for example it works fine
<amagee> but if i hit "log out...", which presumably is the same as the log out option on the start menu, the same hang happens
<philinux> amagee: I'm on unity so i'll let someone with xfce experience, good luck
<anonymous_> i want to write a update.c
<Guest38018> anaybody?
<amagee> i just realised if i try to open it, then hit ctrl+alt+f1 to go to the text console thingy, then ctrl+alt+f7 to go back, the menu has popped up
<Guest38018> Hi Guys
<insertcoffee> @akhil_ I'd recommend doing a quick benchmark yourself with your specific use-case, you will notice the difference. we tried these both on timeout.com, unix sockets were faster but tcp sockets were distributed, so won in the end.
<Guest38018> Can someone tell me about the xorg?
<BluesKaj> Guest38018. amagee already asked you which graphics card
<akhil_> insertcoffee: thank you, I'll look into it
<Guest38018> Oh sorry, the graphic card is intelHD 2000
<amagee> Guest38018: have you tried fiddling with the display settings?
<Guest38018> I can use extend for my monitor, but cannot assign ID to each monitor
<Anaxandridas> Hello, everyone. I have an old guy who asked me to write a DVD for him, of one of my movies. This isn't something I've ever done (because I'm not over 50 years old). Every time I try to write the movie directly onto the disc, it tells me there's not enough space (which is odd, there's 4 GB of space on the DVD). I've tried using Brasero to make an image file, but it gets to 2 MB and just stops, sits there for hours. Tried using
<Anaxandridas>  K3b, but it needs me to have TS Video and TS Audio folders, which I do not. Tried a couple others, which didn't work for varying reasons. Can someone please inform me of how to go about using this ancient technology known as DVD writing?
<Dean_> Hello, I've installed ubuntu-desktop package on a server with the --without-recommends
<Dean_>                flag in order to have a clean GUI. Apparently there are many things that i would like
<Dean_>                to have missing, e.g logout button on bar, and other small applications. How can i find
<Guest38018> How to assign id for each monitor, I want to display 2 browsers at the same time when I am booting
<amagee> Guest38018: I'm not sure what you mean by "assign id for each monitor"
<impradeepy> be more specific guest38018
<Pac-man> hello fellas! ;d
<BluesKaj> is this a commercial ly abailable movie , Anaxandridas , if so it might be DRM protected , and you'll need libdvdcss2 from videolan,org to bypass the DRM
<Pac-man> am I in the right corner for discussing ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Anaxandridas: 1) dvd's are made to prevent easy copying 2) commercial DVDs are almost always larger in size then 4GB (which typically means you need to re-encode the video to make it fit)  3) i don't have an easy suggestion on how to copy it - but perhaps someone else does...  best of luck!
<Guest38018> so, I want to start up 2 browsers in 2 different screens directly when I boot up
<Anaxandridas> It's not a DRM issue. It's an 'I've never had a reason in my life to do this, and I rather suck at it' issue.
<amagee> Guest38018: that seems to be a different question from just setting up multiple screens.. have you got the multiple screens working how you want?
<Guest38018> yes
<amagee> Guest38018: so your question is about starting apps on login?
<cfhowlett> Pac-man, greetings.
<usr13> zykotick9:  You can use mplayer to convert a DVD to just a video file, (that's one way).
<Anaxandridas> Allow me to specify though, because you both had the exact same response. I'm not burning a DVD. I'm writing one. If I were burning a DVD, that would take me three minutes, two and a half of which would be petting my cat as it walked across the keyboard.
<BluesKaj> Anaxandridas. check out the size of the movie to make sure it fits on the disk
<zykotick9> usr13: while true, that doesn't get it back onto a dvd...
<Anaxandridas> ... If this were a matter of me being unable to tell whether something is 700 MB, or 7 GB, BluesKaj, the answer would probably be to shoot myself in the face.
<troulouliou_dev> hi how can i set a pinning during an "apt-get build-dep" command ? searching for something like apt-get -t LP-PPA-nathan-renniewaldock-xbmc-stable build-dep xbmc
<impradeepy> guest38018 not possible
<usr13> Well, you can always convert a video file to dvd.
<Guest38018> What i want to do is, I want to start up firefox automatically when the user login and dispay it into 2 monitors automatically
<Anaxandridas> Recommend a program please, usr13?
<philinux> Anaxandridas: try install and use k9copy
<Anaxandridas> Thank you philinux.
<Guest38018> *display
<philinux> Anaxandridas: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<BluesKaj> Anaxandridas. oj , enough sarcasm , our suggestions are valid , pls describe the movie file extension , you may need to convert it or make an iso image out of it
<philinux> Anaxandridas: for personal use of course
<usr13> zykotick9: mplayer dvd://1 -dumpstream -dupfile foo.mpg   #Will convert a DVD to just a file.
<Anaxandridas> BluesKaj, THEIR suggestions were valid, yes. And I already said that I tried imaging it, and Brasero just stops partway through and stares at me.
<BluesKaj> what's the file extension ?
<Anaxandridas> Pick one, I've tried it.
<amagee> Guest38018: do you mean you want one firefox that spans both monitors or you want two firefoxes, one on each monitor
<Anaxandridas> I'm working with any given one of a dozen movies. At first I was going for one in particular, but now I just want to figure out how to do it at ALL.
<impradeepy> guest3801 try to install nautilus 3.4
<Anaxandridas> Once I find one thing that works I can just convert everything else to match that.
<usr13> zykotick9: And then, if you decide to convert back into DVD format, you can use dvdauthor.
<Dean_> Hello, I've installed ubuntu-desktop package on a server with the --without-recommends flag. This installed a very basic GUI with no tools installed at all. Altough i can see for example that gnome-terminal is there. Why I cannot find this tool within the GUI ?
<zykotick9> usr13: thanks, to bad I don't use DVDs anymore (because my silly governement said it's illegal to play on gnu/linux)
<impradeepy> guest3801 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/experiments
<Guest38018> I think two firefoxes(2 windows firefox), one on each monitor
<Pac-man> I changed autostart file, put cairo-dock there, below xcompmgr with "-n^" option and it doesnt work, but when I do it manually, that is xcompmgr by console it works great and black border around cairo-dock is gone? Do I something wrong?
<impradeepy> sudo apt-get update
<impradeepy> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<impradeepy> killall nautilus
<BluesKaj> zykotick9. what ?
<FloodBot1> impradeepy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anaxandridas> usr13, is DVDAuthor on the Software Center? I'm not seeing it, and as you may have guessed, I'm an idiot with Linux.
<usr13> zykotick9: Oh, that is unfortunate.  I don't use DVDs that often but have converted a few to files so that I could view them on a machine that does not have CDROM
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: because it's DRM protected (badly by css), it's against the law in canada to break that...
<usr13> Anaxandridas: Yes, it's in the repositories
<Anaxandridas> BluesKaj, Pick one, I've tried it.  I'm working with any given one of a dozen movies. At first I was going for one in particular, but now I just want to figure out how to do it at all.
<impradeepy> install it ll work@guest3801
<BluesKaj> zykotick9. don't think that law's been passed yet , it's still on the back burner afaik
<philinux> Anaxandridas: k9copy is not in later repos now but dvdrip is
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: it passed a while ago... i believe.
<usr13> Anaxandridas: apt-cache search will reveal "dvdauthor - create DVD-Video file system"
<amagee> Guest38018: yeah i'm not really sure, you'd have to find a way tell firefox where to be via the command line, then put those commands in your startup scripts
<BluesKaj> Anaxandridas. why not just put it on a usb stick and let your friend copy it o the hdd and use vlc to play it back
<Anaxandridas> Well, I just took a look at k9copy, it seems to need an image file to work with. Which is fine, but Brasero, the program I've been trying to use to make image files, has not worked. Can someone recommend a program to make an ISO/Cue?
<Anaxandridas> BluesKaj, because the guy's in his 70s. He's one of those types who doesn't even own a computer :/
<BluesKaj> zykotick9.  Canada here too :)
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: ;) ya i remember from #ubuntu-ca
<BluesKaj> heh , Anaxandridas I'm 70 :)
<BluesKaj> zykotick9. do you still chat there ?
<zykotick9> nope...
<usr13> Anaxandridas: But converting to file and then back into DVD format is a long way around to just make a duplicate DVD.  If the DVD manufacturer decides that you should not have a backup copy, you probably shouldn't do it, just protect the one you have.
<Anaxandridas> BluesKaj, I tried explaining to him that doing this is kind of like taking a CD and putting it on an audiocassette. I don't think I've written to, or ripped from, a DVD in at least six years. And, like I said... He's a septuagenarian who doesn't even own a computer.
<BluesKaj> nods
<BluesKaj> Anaxandridas. bummer
<Anaxandridas> usr13, though I really appreciate the continued help, I have stated many times that I am not ripping from a DVD. I am trying to write TO one. I have no DVD, I'm trying to make one.
<BluesKaj> Anaxandridas. it still might be protected thjo
<Anaxandridas> In this case, none of the ones I am working with are.
<usr13> Anaxandridas: Sorry, I didn't know. SO... you have a video file?  And you want to convert to DVD and burn to a DVD disk?
<usr13> Anaxandridas: Is that it?
<Pac-man> cfhowlett: hello there, sorry was lost in 80's ;]
<Pac-man> I changed autostart file, put cairo-dock there, below xcompmgr with "-n^" option and it doesnt work, but when I do it manually, that is xcompmgr by console it works great and black border around cairo-dock is gone? Do I something wrong?
<Anaxandridas> usr13, yes, in whatever manner I can. I have multiple different file options, avi, mp4, mkv, whatever works. I just need to figure out how to make a DVD from it. I haven't done this in many, many years. I've tried making an image, but Brasero isn't cooperating there. None of the others seem to functionally do it without an Image file.
<Anaxandridas> usr13, I'm continuing to cycle through varying programs. For one reason or another, none of them have worked out for me, though I'm sure to a large extent that's because I'm new to Linux.
<zykotick9> Anaxandridas: check out devede <- only way I've personally made a functional DVD from a video file
<Pac-man> anyone?
<Anaxandridas> Thanks zykotick9, I'll try that one.
<Pac-man> oo
<usr13> Anaxandridas: I think there is an app for this, (GUI app), but don't know what it is, the name or what ever, but you can do it from the command line with dvdauthor.  Once you have right video format, it is doable with dvdauthor.  See:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442667/
<ultiware> Any idea why the libgnutls version shipping with Ubuntu is (very) outdated ?
<BluesKaj> Anaxandridas. if you don'y mind using the terminal , this might work for you , wodim -eject  -tao speed=0 dev=/dev/sg6 -v -data /my/directory/image.iso
<zykotick9> !latest | ultiware
<ubottu> ultiware: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<amagee> Guest38018: if I have a firefox open, I can run the command: xdotool search "Mozilla Firefox" windowsize 1920 1080 windowmove 0 0
<amagee> to make it take the left screen
<usr13> Anaxandridas: ... so you adjust those commands to fit your needs ....
<amagee> or replace with "windowmove 1920 0" to make it use the right screen
<amagee> how to do it for two separate firefox windows i'll leave up to you because i don't know :P
<Guest38018> What im doing now is setting different profile for firefox, is it possible?
<amagee> hmm possibly, i'm not sure if a profile will do what you want
<usr13> Anaxandridas: (you skip line 6 unless the mkisofs command errors out)
<Guest38018> how to use xdotool?
<amagee> Guest38018: i have no experience with it, i just found it doing a search a few minutes ago and looked at the man page
<Guest38018> can you send me the link?
<amagee> http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/
<usr13> Anaxandridas: And you can skip lines 6-9 and skip to line 10 to burn to DVD disk.
<amagee> that may not be terribly useful to you.. to install it, just run: sudo apt-get install xdotool
<amagee> then: man xdotool
<BluesKaj> Anaxandridas. also if you get a speed error use speed =1 or 2
<Guest38018> Ok i will look for it first
<usr13> Anaxandridas: Otherwise, use k3b or what ever your favorite burning sofrware is.
<amagee> also i really have no idea if it's the best way to do what you want, it's just something i found
<Pac-man> does someone in here know console?
<amagee> Pac-man: quite a lot of us probably
<Pac-man> I changed autostart file, put cairo-dock there, below xcompmgr with "-n^" option and it doesnt work, but when I do it manually, that is xcompmgr by console it works great and black border around cairo-dock is gone? Do I something wrong?
<usr13> Anaxandridas: And of course, the file names are hypothetical so you can better understand the process.  You can certainly use those file names though, (you'll end up deleting the files anyway, so...).
<amagee> Pac-man: sorry I don't know anything about xcompmgr, hopefully someone else can help
<usr13> Pac-man: I know console, I had coffee with him this morning.
<Pac-man> amagee: its not about xcompmgr its about autostart file
<amagee> i don't know anything about that either :P
<usr13> Pac-man: What do you need to do?
<goldstar> my ubuntu 13.10 takes about 10 min to connect to the network. In that time I cannot SSH into my router or anything. THe local IP address is however resolved. Does anyone know how I can diagnose this problem ?
<Pac-man> usr13: launch cairo-dock and xcompmgr -n& after, I made it like this:
<Pac-man> @setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<Pac-man> @lxpanel --profile Mint-LXDE
<Pac-man> exec xwinwrap -ni -o 1.0 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet -nosound  /home/atlantean/.v.a-desk/piltover.wmv -loop 0 &
<Pac-man> @cairo-dock
<Pac-man> @xscreensaver -no-splash
<FloodBot1> Pac-man: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pac-man> @pcmanfm --desktop
<usr13> Pac-man: What window manager and/or desktop environment are you using?
<Pac-man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442705/
<Pac-man> I'm not sure what DE, but what I know, is that I have found autostart file and changed its contents, deleted all unnecessary files too, and the black border is still there, cause I dont like fake transparency for cairo
<Pac-man> when I launch after logging and cairo-dock is loaded too -> xcompmgr -n& it works, but in autostart not anymore, thats weird I think
<zykotick9> Pac-man: are you using Mint?
<usr13> Pac-man: I don't know about the black border and I'm out of time anyway, but autostart files are particular to your window manager and/or desktop environment, so...
<Pac-man> ?
<usr13> ... and I've got to go now, so .... bye
<Pac-man> I rebuild the os but I wouldnt say its mint or puppy
<amagee> like, there's a gnome autostart file, a kde autostart file, an xfce autostart file...
<Teleport> Hi, I'm trying to use OSC
<Teleport> where I can find the instructions
<zykotick9> Pac-man: i am hearing "not ubuntu" from your answer...
<Pac-man> I edited all files, im no newbie; still, seems not to work
<BAMbanda> is this the correct format for adding an apt-line? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bitcoin/bitcoin/ubuntu saucy main
<Pac-man> zykotick9: not particularily
<zykotick9> BAMbanda: i'd suggest using the add-apt-repository, it'll automatically add the correct keys (that are required)
<zykotick9> Pac-man: i'd suggest you try asking in ##linux then
<Pac-man> most of code is ubuntu, but starting from console etc its new, still think about a name for it
<Pac-man> I cant join linux cause erroneous nickname
<philinux> BAMbanda: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin
<Pac-man> why everybody instead of trying to help, pushing away precious users?
<Pac-man> thats why ppl are stop using linux
<BAMbanda> Pac-man, thanks
<Pac-man> for vwhat?
<gordonjcp> Pac-man: did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Pac-man> yes
<zykotick9> no
<Pac-man> i asked already
<pirret> ppl are stop using linux because it is shit on desktop use :)
<BAMbanda> Pac-man, bitcoin repo help.
<zykotick9> BAMbanda: it was philinux
<BAMbanda> philinux, dude thanks
<philinux> no worries
<Pac-man> u kidding me? i wont pay u dudes for such help ...
<gordonjcp> !ask | Pac-man
<ubottu> Pac-man: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pirret> !retarded | Pac-man
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: Pac-man isn't using ubuntu, please don't encourage support here
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: oh
<gordonjcp> Pac-man: if you're not using Ubuntu, you might be better asking in your distro's support channel
<Pac-man> zykotick9: how can I get help on my own mixed alone system ! this is insane...
<Rory> Pac-man: What distro did you download and install?
<Rory> Pac-man: What is the output of the command: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<Pac-man> 2 years ago it was 11 I think
<Pac-man> but its not anymore like it
<Rory> Pac-man: See the /topic for the currently supported Ubuntu versions: on the desktop that is 12.04, 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10
<philinux> Pac-man: thats the problem - help may be hard to come by on a custom install as no one else can replicate your system
<gordonjcp> Pac-man: can you clearly identify which bit is causing you problems?  Maybe you should ask in the IRC channel for that application?
<Pac-man> so U admit you dont know how to use console, cause mostly you are windows users discouraging pingus, then if Im right You all those should be ashamed of yourself
<ObrienDave> oh geez, full moon week LOL
<pirret> yes, now leave
<Pac-man> gordonjcp: This part http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442705/
<philinux> Pac-man: try a thread in here too http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=401
<pirret> Pac-man: bye bye
<gordonjcp> Pac-man: that doesn't really mean a lot to me
<amagee> being able to "use console" doesn't mean we know how to diagnose an arbitrary problem that arises between two applications and a configuration we don't know anything about
<Pac-man> so I was right with my assumption like pirret said, so sad ;/
<pirret> yes Pac-man now go
<gordonjcp> Pac-man: what's in your pastebin would probably work, without errors, assuming all those things are installed
<pirret> Pac-man: no one will help you here
<pirret> because we are mostly windows users
<gordonjcp> Pac-man: what you've pasted there appears to be a bit off the end of .xinitrc but you still haven't said what you're actually having a problem with
<Pac-man> gordonjcp: I hoped too, but for 1st time was wrong
<Dean_> Is there a channel specific for ubuntu desktop questions?
<daftykins> 0o
<daftykins> Dean_: you're in it
<gordonjcp> Dean_: this one
<Pac-man> gordonjcp: the xcompmgr -n& enables transparency in console after cairo-dock is loaded, but when I try to make it start automatically, it wont
<Dean_> OK, I've installed ubuntu-desktop on server 12.04 without the package recommends. I can manage to login on the desktop environment but can't find any application in the dash. Am i doing something wrong?
<gordonjcp> Pac-man: remove the "@" from the start of the line, see if that allows it to show you some errors
<zykotick9> Pac-man: are you using startx?  if not .xinitrc probably isn't being run, try .xsessions i believe
<Pac-man> zykotick9: I saw its xsessions, so I dont see any reason I should log out now and check it again, its illogical it doesnt work, I think its kind of bug
<Pac-man> where can I find a list of all system files loaded?
<Rory> Pac-man: What desktop environment / window manager are you using (eg Unity, XFCE)
<Pac-man> not the short one, the bigger one
<Pac-man> XFCE
<Rory> Pac-man: Can you please run the command "cat /etc/issue" and let me know the output?
<Pac-man> and there is a switch too
<Pac-man> I dont have it anymore, was redundant
<Pac-man> do I need to adhere .desktop files and if then which one run first, those autostarted as .desktop or those without?
<Anaxandridas> zykotick9, BluesKaj, thank you for the assistance. Zyko, DeVeDe APPEARS to be working, although it's taking longer than if I were to make the damned DVD myself, using a sharp rock and a piece of glass. So, I'm going to stick with that. If by chance usr13 logs back on, I thank him for all his help, too.
<Rory> Pac-man: Can you tell me the output of the command: "grep RELEASE /etc/lsb-release"
<Anaxandridas> Of course, if it doesn't work, I'll come back here and whine some more.
<zykotick9> Anaxandridas: ya, it has to encode the video - takes time.  best of luck.
<BluesKaj> Anaxandridas. yes devede has come along way since inception, it should work well for you
<philinux> Anaxandridas: more coffee and patience. They do take a time dependant on pc power
<BluesKaj> Anaxandridas. , but video encoding does take a while for sure
<Pac-man> ROry: just goes to > and I think its normal, when its still under construction
<Rory> Pac-man: Can you copy and paste the command: grep RELEASE /etc/lsb-release
<Anaxandridas> philinux, thank you too, I couldn't find your name again :D    And yes, although my computer is 'new', it's still slightly less powerful than a gigapet was...
<Pac-man> grep RELEASE /etc/lsb-release
<Pac-man> done ;p
<Rory> !pm > videocall
<ubottu> videocall, please see my private message
<Pac-man> DISTRIB RELEASE=11
<molgrum> if i use unity instead of gnome shell, the system sounds are not playing. any idea why this is?
<pirret> so Pac-man is not even using ubuntu
<Pac-man> sorry, but I see I lost time in here, some guestions shouldn't be asked liek that and I'm not willingly to show you the look and fell of this os now, sorry, I will find it myself maybe
<Pac-man> pirret: I said its not Ubuntu anymore, but neither is Puppy.
<Pac-man> its hybrid
<Pac-man> pirret: learn english better man
<pirret> and videocall is spamming some link on pm
<pirret> Pac-man: so leave this channel, we cannot help you here
<DJones> Pac-man: /whois videocall
<DJones> Pac-man: Sorry
<pirret> try #linux maybe
<allstarsnorks2> I think I kinda messed up my Ubuntu install a little
<Pac-man> bye
<Pac-man> have a nice life
<pirret> byee
<Rory> !details | allstarsnorks2
<ubottu> allstarsnorks2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<allstarsnorks2> I tried removing xfce4 desktop environment with --purge command. After all that, my user bar went missing.
<allstarsnorks2> Is that normal or
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, did you logout and choose a different windows environment?
<cfhowlett> then login?
<cfhowlett> !spam|videocall
<[Gentoo]> allstarsnorks2: what user bar? the one in xfce?
<allstarsnorks2> cfhowlett: nah, I reinstalled Ubuntu
<DJones> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Rory> allstarsnorks2: Did you run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" is that what you mean by reinstall Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, wait so you removed xfce and THEN you reinstalled?
<allstarsnorks2> gentoo: the Ubuntu Unity userbae
<TonyHarris> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<shadytv> allstarsnorks2, if you reinstalled ubuntu why are you having problems with xfce?
<allstarsnorks2> cfhowlett: removed xfce from Unity, userbar went missing. Then I reinstalled.
<allstarsnorks2> Like from Live USB and stuff
<Rory> allstarsnorks2: so, what problem are you currently having, I'm a little confused
<shadytv> !spam | videocall
<cfhowlett> !ops  videocall is spamming a whole bunch of us
<Guest38018> I tried xdotools, but I cannot the window name of firefox, anybody know about xdotool?
<amagee> Guest38018: i got it working earlier with "Mozilla Firefox"
<Rory> allstarsnorks2: so, what problem are you currently having, I'm a little confused
<Guest38018> could you give me some working example?
<amagee> Guest38018: i did earlier :P
<Guest38018> wait a minute
<Guest38018> need to flashback :p
<allstarsnorks2> Rory: Just asking. How do I do the --purge command without screwing up my install?
<Rory> allstarsnorks2: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<zykotick9> Rory: fyi, you can use ".. apt-get purge foo" these days
<allstarsnorks2> Oh. I see.
<Rory> zykotick9: OK TIL, I thought that was just aptitude syntax
<Rory> allstarsnorks2: I don't understand the issue you were having though; removing xfce4 will of course remove the xfce panel
<zykotick9> Rory: use to be, but it was moved over
<allstarsnorks2> Sorry guys, just switched from Windows.
<[Gentoo]> Rory: he apt-get purge xfce then unity bar has gone
<[Gentoo]> he said
<Rory> That's a little odd
<Rory> But that installation is gone now, so we'll never know
<[Gentoo]> who cares then
<[Gentoo]> :)
<allstarsnorks2> Kudos to the Ubuntu team. The operating system looks dope.
<Rory> I just wondered if there was some sort of more fundamental misunderstanding going on, and an explanation could prevent future problems
<Rory> !yay | allstarsnorks2
<ubottu> allstarsnorks2: Glad you made it! :-)
<MonkeyDust> allstarsnorks2  then make it look more like you like it
<Rory> MonkeyDust: ?
<MonkeyDust> must have misunderstood "looks dope", i guess
<Rory> looking dope is a good thing in this context
<ObrienDave> slang for "looks cool"
<[Gentoo]> its the same as looks sick, sound wrong
<[Gentoo]> but means good
<[Gentoo]> or looks "bad"
<[Gentoo]> can me good
<[Gentoo]> weirdos
<ObrienDave> "bad" is the new "good"
<Rory> ObrienDave: ubuntu 14.04 slogan revealed!
<[Gentoo]> badass badger
<Rory> We had a breezy badger
<ObrienDave> Rory, LOL
<[Gentoo]> dope donkey
<philinux> allstarsnorks2: http://imagebin.org/277863
<allstarsnorks2> Actually, Ubuntu looks cooler with GNOME
<shadytv> [Gentoo] lol I laughed harder than i should at that
<allstarsnorks2> Is 25GB enough for Ubuntu?
<[Gentoo]> i would hope so
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, unless you have massive amounts of data ... yes
<[Gentoo]> for the core OS, if you have another disk i would always put videos, music etc on there
<Stanley00> allstarsnorks2: would be enough, default ubuntu install take about 4GB or so
<allstarsnorks2> Keep disconnecting
<[Gentoo]> wireless?
<allstarsnorks2> Yep. My phone.
<[Gentoo]> ah
<zykotick9> Stanley00: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements it's 5GB minimum (i guess your "or so" is still accurate)
<[Gentoo]> the joys
<allstarsnorks2> Anyways, I'm basing my Linux distro off Ubuntu.
<[Gentoo]> i thought you were new to linux
<allstarsnorks2> Well, I got some experience
<allstarsnorks2> Because SuseStudio
<Stanley00> zykotick9: ok, last time I install Ubuntu is about 9 months ago, so I can't remember the size exactly :D
<Mavve> -
<allstarsnorks2> Can't wait for Ubuntu 14.04!
<[Gentoo]> whats new in that
<cfhowlett> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<allstarsnorks2> Idk lol
<[Gentoo]> lol
<allstarsnorks2> We'll have to wait for beta releases
<allstarsnorks2> But is Ubuntu 14.04 already codenamed?
<ObrienDave> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<philinux> allstarsnorks2: 12gig big enough if you do kernel housekeeping - with a separate data partition for vids music etc etc
<deployment> anyone know an IRC channel for VBS or anyone know VBS. (i know asking here is wrong- sorry)
<allstarsnorks2> I bet Ubuntu 14.10's codename will be 'Ultimate Ubuntu'
<[Gentoo]> nah
<allstarsnorks2> Then 15.04 is Vested Vampire
<ObrienDave> 15.10 Wasted Wastrel?
<reisio> ObrienDave: willy wonka
<BluesKaj> windows wannabe :)
<ObrienDave> LMAO
<ObrienDave> I vote for Willie Wonka
<BluesKaj> of course :)
<[Gentoo]> dont they have to be animal names?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<ObrienDave> [Gentoo], buzz kill ;))
<BluesKaj> obscure animals at that
<[Gentoo]> ObrienDave: sorry :)
<[Gentoo]> Wasted Wombat
<ObrienDave> there ya go, that's the spirit LOL
<ObrienDave> 15.04 Vicious Viper
<dassa> Does anybody here manage a server professionally?  'cause I need to ask you some questions for a class project.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !server|dassa,
<Rory> dassa: PM me
<ubottu> dassa,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Pici> Can we please keep this channel to support, not for animal husbandry
<Rory> Pici: No venereal vicunas?
<Pici> Rory: no.
<dassa> Yeah, oops.
<gimmic> why is the most recent update trying to overwrite my preferences for browser
<gimmic> that.. is silly
<gimmic> defaults.list update
<gimmic> an update provided via desktop-file-utils, trying to overwrite gnome's defaults.list to set firefox as default
<zykotick9> gimmic: are you sure it is?  are your preferences in your home folder?
<gimmic> I hope that's an error
<BluesKaj> animal husbandry , who said anything about animal breeding , just suggesting a few names , Pici while there was a lull in the action
<h00k> gimmic: if it's true, can you report it as a bug against that package?
<te> h00k: Sure you can.  Just email the package maintainer(s).
<zykotick9> !bug > te
<ubottu> te, please see my private message
<te> h00k: But make sure it's really a bug first, and google about it.
<te> !bug | h00k
<ubottu> h00k: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<zykotick9> te: it's gimmic with the "bug", not h00k
<zykotick9> te: i sent YOU !bug 'cause maintainers don't want emails, it's bug-reports they need.
<h00k> te: yeah. I know ;)
<e-dard> Hi, can someone explain why apt-get thinks it's installed latest version? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6443093/
<reisio> e-dard: why wouldn't it
<e-dard> reisio: because I instructed it to install 1.4.3
<e-dard> and it kept 1.4.1
<h00k> gimmic: feel free to check out the article that te had sent me, and you can report it on launchpad
<h00k> te: but thank you :)
<zykotick9> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 90 kB
<zykotick9> e-dard: 1.4.1 is the saucy version
<e-dard> zykotick9: we have another PPA
<reisio> 1.4.3 is available for 14.04
<Pici> e-dard: does  apt-cache policy nginx  agree that 1.4.3. is available?
<e-dard> reisio: we have 1.4.3 available to us in 12.04
<DJones> e-dard: Which ppa are you using?
<e-dard> Pici: nginx: Installed: 1.4.3-2~precise0 Candidate: 1.4.3-2~precise0
<e-dard> This is not good :(
<e-dard> $ nginx -v   -- > nginx version: nginx/1.4.1
<e-dard> DJones: ppa:nginx
<e-dard> So apt-cache says 1.4.3 is installed but it's not
<e-dard> any ideas?
<Pici> e-dard: no, 1.4.3 is installed.  Sounds like there may be something wrong with your PPA package.
<e-dard> Pici: but why 1.4.1 coming up as the version?
<justpie> Hey all, I am getting  a weird error on shutdown. Filename too large. //etc/rc0.d/s90hault syntax error fi unexpected.
<justpie> Any ideas?
<Pici> e-dard: I don't know. Sorry.
<e-dard> hmm
<e-dard> bugger
<e-dard> so now apt-get  has screwed me :(
<jpds> Well, that's what happens when you use a PPA.
<zykotick9> jpds: +1
<jnhghy> I have shift+deleted a folder, is there anything I can do at this point to get back my data? (about 3mb)
<zykotick9> !undelete | jnhghy
<ubottu> jnhghy: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<anest_> anyone know good channel about wifi/mesh/networks on irc?
<jnhghy> thanks zykotick9, they are not very important, just wanted to verify someting in an outdated txt file and hoped there were some easy to fallow(2 click ...) solutions.... thanks for the info anyway, I hope I won't need it from now on ...
<Pici> anest_: ##networking might be a good place to start
<anest_> i need irc to ask some questions
<anest_> about roof permissions, etc
<anest_> 1700 ppl and no one know? oh well...
<te> timezone?
<anest_> me?
<Pici> anest_: I told you to ask in ##networking, did you not see that?
<anest_> i did'nt :| sry
<anest_> thnx!
<te> !timezone
<IceCraft> hi
<IceCraft> i have a little problem. It looks like ubuntu blocks port 994. I can use ports like 6667 etc for my ircd but 944 won't work
<CapaH> I have several servers behind a firewall, and I want to configure them to send emails through an internet facing server. Generally speaking, would I do this with Postfix, or what is the cleanest/most painless way to do this? Basically I want to configure one internet facing server to serve as the mail-server for a network of other servers which do not have internet connectivity.
<IceCraft> also checked with netstat. no program uses the port
<wsnipex> why do you think the port is blocked?
<IceCraft> The error is: Can't bind to 994 Permission denied
<wsnipex> ports <1024 are priviledged ports
<Rory> IceCraft: Ports below 1024 need root access to bind to
<IceCraft> aah
<wsnipex> they need root to bind to
<wsnipex> unless you use some trickery
<IceCraft> is there any way to bypass that?
<IceCraft> ah
<wsnipex> start as root
<Rory> IceCraft: i'd recommend just using a port higher than 1024, if that is the easiest way for you
<IceCraft> hmm
<wsnipex> beware, start as root doesn't mean RUN as root
<IceCraft> ah
<wsnipex> you should never do that
<IceCraft> how do you mean that?
<wsnipex> a proper server software uses priviledge separation
<IceCraft> yep
<IceCraft> the server won't start as root
<wsnipex> and will drop down to run as a user that has the minimum required rights
<IceCraft> yep
<wsnipex> there is no good reason to run an ircd on priviledged ports
<te> IceCraft: I don't know how one would "start as root"...?
<IceCraft> sorry, sudor bla bla
<IceCraft> *-r
<te> IceCraft:  Not sure what you are talking about.  Start what server?
<IceCraft> an ircd
<IceCraft> also doesn't iptables has a redirect function?
<IceCraft> so forwarding one port to another? like 994->6697
<wsnipex> CapaH, thats a classic smtp server setup
<wsnipex> IceCraft, why don't you run your ircq on 666x?
<wsnipex> ircd*
<te> IceCraft: Sure
<IceCraft> great
<oman> ciao
<te> IceCraft: As to running ircd as root, pretty much all deamons run as root.
<IceCraft> wouldn't be very secure or?
<Pici> te: not really.
<zykotick9> te: s/deamons/daemons/
<wsnipex> read what I told you about priviledge separation abaove
<Pici> wsnipex: agreed.
<IceCraft> okay, so removing the separation is one possibility
<wsnipex> IceCraft, nope
<IceCraft> why not
<wsnipex> 1. it would be inherently insecure
<wsnipex> 2. there is no need
<IceCraft> ah
<te> Pici: Well, not all, but most do.
<IceCraft> okay, so the iptables redirect will do it. Thanks alot
<wsnipex> and you didn't answer why you don't run your ircd on a port > 1024
<te> Pici: ftpd httpd cups etc...
<wsnipex> 6000-8000 is the usual range
<Pici> te: apache httpd runs as www-root
<wsnipex> te, none of those runs as root
<te> Really?
<wsnipex> well maybe some old ftpd
<wsnipex> again, starting as root != run as root
<te> That is news to me.
<te> I have always assumed that if it takes super user to start and stop a service, that it ran as root.
<te>  I realize that is not a valid assumption, but for all practicle purposes they are started and stoped with super user pivileges.
<wsnipex> te, some reading: http://www.citi.umich.edu/u/provos/ssh/privsep.html
<te> The scripts that start them are run as root
<ubuntuNewbie> hi, I have a problem with installing ubuntu on Parallels Desktop 6
<ubuntuNewbie> I tried to install ubuntu 12.04LTS 32bit
<ubuntuNewbie> I got error message
<te> I'm seeing httpd showing root as it's user, (root started it).
<daftykins> ubuntuNewbie: how many guesses do i get on what this error is?
<te> ps aux
<sandman13> does the software for 13.04 work on 13.10
<Rory> !details | ubuntuNewbie
<ubuntuNewbie> "ubuntu 12.04 bug : soft lockup cpu#0 stuck for 22s!"
<ubottu> ubuntuNewbie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> sandman13: it's not recommended to mix repositories; what are you wanting to do?
<Rory> ubottu: Can you verify the integrity of the installation iso by selecting that option from the menu when you boot it?
<ubottu> Rory: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<te> anyway thankd Pici and wsnipex, I'll look into the info you have given me.
<sandman13> trying to install virtualbox for 13.10 but official page says only 13.04 available Rory
<Rory> ubuntuNewbie: see my message earlier
<Rory> sandman13: "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<Rory> sandman13: But in this specific case anyway, I know the provided package for ubuntu works on 13.10 because I'm using it right now to type this
<philinux> sandman13: says 13.10 on download page https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<auronandace> sandman13: why don't you use virtualbox from the ubuntu repos?
<sandman13> doing that thanks every one
<Touhou11> Nothing wrong with downloading from the website though, the repos are often shipping ancient versions
<zykotick9> Touhou11: bad advice
<philinux> auronandace: usb support for one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<Touhou11> I personally trust the original creators of software to provide decent binaries more than a random packager. Look at the Debian SSL fuckup
<zerowaitstate> is there a tool for producing debian source packages for a python3 distutils-based package?
<zerowaitstate> sorry wrong channel
<philinux> virtualbox in repo cant do usb
<Rory> 1info virtualbox-nonfree
<sandman13> auronandace the virtualbox from repos is outdated
<WebGen> hi guys, I wonder, I know it's unlikely but still making sure, is it possible to put subunit on newly released kindle fire hdx? I'm not positive on how the general process of rooting goes but I assumed maybe some of the Linux gurus would know? I'm ready to contribute cause I am under bored with kindle os it's so limited. thanks in advance very much!
<auronandace> sandman13: is there a feature you need in a newer one?
<Rory> WebGen: what is subunit/
<sandman13> yes and no auronandace
<auronandace> sandman13: either you need it or you don't
<WebGen> I meant ubuntu kindle fire doesn't even have word in its Swype, proof of how lame it is
<sandman13> auronandace i need extension pack for the version
<philinux> sandman13: if you need to print via usb or other usb peripheral then the vbox website version is needed
<bean> WebGen: you're probably looking for ubuntu touch
<bean> !touch | WebGen
<ubottu> WebGen: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sandman13> philinux the current version does not detect my usb drive
<WebGen> bean , thanks I'll take a look hehe )
<philinux> sandman13: you mean version 4.3.2
<sandman13> nope 4.2.16 philinux
<philinux> sandman13: download 4.3.2 from vb website
<ObrienDave> and the guest additions ISO
<falcom> hmmm how can i avoid typing term=xterm everytime i ssh into a ubuntu machine?
<sandman13> will do philinux
<philinux> sandman13: get their user manual. shows how to set it all up
<CarlFK> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop  "Ubuntu 13.10 will be supported for 9 months..."  Has it always been 9 months?  I thought it was more like 2 years ?
<torkelatgenet> Can i disconnect a sata drive if it's unmounted and in standby mode?
<ObrienDave> CarlFK, used to be 18 months
<sandman13> okay philinux
<helmut_> hi
<auronandace> CarlFK: 13.10 was the first to switch to the 9 month cycle, previously it was 18 months
<CarlFK> torkelatgenet: yep - its plug n play
<philinux> sandman13: shows how to set up guest additions properly
<torkelatgenet> :)
<ubuntuNewbie> I have a problem with installing ubuntu12.04LTS 32bit. I'm trying to run ubuntu on Parallels Desktop 6(for osX). And I got error message like "ubuntu 12.04 bug : soft lockup cpu#0 stuck for 22s! [udevd:1160]" and lots of other messages (screenshot : http://mimosa.snucse.org/~hemi/errormessage.png). How can i fix this problem?
<Pici> /70/72
<CarlFK> ObrienDave: auronandace thanks - thought I was going batty :)
<ObrienDave> CarlFK, possibly ;)
<philinux> sandman13: thats a lot of reading http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/
<DarthDepa> Hi guys :) In order to install Ubuntu 13.10 Server (with 2 partition) on the same HDD with Windows 8, how I have to procede?
<daftykins> DarthDepa: if you're setting up a server, it would generally be wiser to pick a Long Term Support (LTS) release as they're supported for longer
<DarthDepa> nono, no server :) I need server edition because I have to install a lot of package my own
<badger> Hello, anyone able to help out with a broadcom driver issue?
<ObrienDave> DarthDepa, especially since the new LTS is due out in April
<bean> DarthDepa: you dont need server edition to install your own packages.
<DarthDepa> I need server edition... :)
<bean> DarthDepa: if its not a server why do you need server?
<mmiller13_> Does anyone knows how to recover data after a format and a file system change. ubuntu installation formatted my hhd and changed the file system. Am not sure if anything could be recover; does anyone have a solution???
<zykotick9> DarthDepa: do you plan on installing a GUI?
<DarthDepa> zykotick9: no :)
<MonkeyDust> DarthDepa  go for 12.04 LTS Server, is our advice
<zykotick9> DarthDepa: ok, just checkin'
<natural> please help, i cant find 'brun' effect/ animation, i cant find animation add-on option in compiz, i have 'sudo apt-get installed compiz ...extras
<natural> using 13.04
<DarthDepa> zykotick9: I can follow the common procedure?
<Aaron> nice net split
<badger> hello?
<xangua> natural: you won't...unless you compile it yourself
<mmiller13_> Has anyone run into any problems installing 13.10 on a 64 bit system?
<xangua> !anyone | mmiller13_
<ubottu> mmiller13_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<fishduck> zup.. woke up this morning without a clock on the top bar! Anyone experiencing the same thing?
<DarthDepa> zykotick9: insert the Ubuntu media and follow steps...
<zykotick9> DarthDepa: honestly, if you have win8 i assume you have uefi - and i have NO idea how that works.  best of luck.
<xangua> fishduck: using 13.10¿
<fishduck> indeed I am xangua, very much so sire.
<natural> xangua, why?!?! why god why?!?! lol, i was guessing as much, burnawas the coolest an, and beam too.  i cant believe they took those two out, they arethe only animations i liked, lol, the irony. no other ideas how to get burn effect windows on 13.04? is it back in 13.10?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | DarthDepa did you read this
<ubottu> DarthDepa did you read this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<badger> anyone able to help with broadcom 4311 wifi issue?
<ActionParsnip> badger: ask away
<zykotick9> !broadcom | badger did you already try/see this?
<xangua> fishduck: everytime that happened i had to restart, I went back to 12.04
<ubottu> badger did you already try/see this?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Shockwave> hi! how  I can optimized my server ubuntu =??
<Shockwave> software for do a test
<ActionParsnip> Shockwave: set vm.swappiness to a low figure if you have lots of RAM
<ActionParsnip> Shockwave: swap on a different pysical disk
<Shockwave> ActionParsnip: ok! thanks
<badger> ActionParsnip, zykotick9  Yes i have read that but im having trouble as I have tried some one if and it didnt work can anyone make sure I do it right, i have had it working before but the same solution isnt working this time
<ActionParsnip> badger: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<mmiller13_> Does anyone knows how to recover data after a format and a file system change. ubuntu installation formatted my hhd and changed the file system. Am not sure if anything could be recover; does anyone have a solution???
<ActionParsnip> mmiller13_: use your backups
<badger> ActionParsnip, cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> badger: yes run it in a terminal, what is output?
<badger> ActionParsnip, gives this. Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<zykotick9> mmiller13_: you might want to try testdisk
<badger> its a clean install
<ActionParsnip> mmiller13_: otherise you will need a partition of equal or greater size than your whole disk and use foremost
<Shockwave> do you do joomla or mysql=???
<badger> apt-get had broken so i just ran a fresh installation
<zorael> Can anyone recommend a visual patch tool? For times when I have a diff that *almost* applies, something that will pop the files up next to eachother and highlight mismatches
<ActionParsnip> mmiller13_: you will lose name and location data but the files may be recoverable. If the area where data was stored before has been overwritten the data is LOST
<MonkeyDust> mmiller13_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ActionParsnip> mmiller13_: why do you not have a backup
<ActionParsnip> mmiller13_: what if your drive IDE fails, or the motor does not spin, where is your data?
<mmiller13__> It's not my fault
<MonkeyDust> zorael  to patch what?
<ActionParsnip> mmiller13_: educate people then :)
<zorael> MonkeyDust: any source
<MonkeyDust> zorael  "any source" is a bit vague, what are you doing
<zorael> MonkeyDust: I'm just asking if someone knows a tool that helps when you have a patch that doesn't cleanly apply.
<zorael> (they're kernel patches FWIW)
<Shockwave> how mount asterisk in my server=??
<Shockwave> for the practice
<MonkeyDust> zorael  ok, so kernel patches, that's something
<zorael> MonkeyDust: But it's irrelevant.
<badger> ActionParsnip, I have tried some of this already can you give some further advice?
<Shockwave> the channel of ubuntu server =??
<Shockwave>  the channel of ubuntu server =??
<Shockwave>  the channel of ubuntu server =??
<MonkeyDust> Shockwave  #ubuntu-server
<Shockwave> MonkeyDust: danke, thanks, gracias
<sandman13> why so many people hate unity?
<compdoc> I like it
<zykotick9> sandman13: a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<sandman13> zykotick9 okay
<compdoc> but the new Ubuntu doesnt work well for vnc, etc. They screwed it up
<Rory> !details | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zykotick9> Rory: the reasons a 3D desktop doesn't work well across VNC should be obvious.  compdoc doesn't need to give details, i don't think that's the issue they're in here for.
<esde> i've got nautilus launched with gksudo nautilus and am trying to modify permissions of a dir. However, when I change any setting on the permissions tab, the value immediately reverts. I know I can use the cli to achieve the same changes I want to do with the gui, but this has happened before too.
<esde> ubuntu 12.04.3
<zykotick9> esde: is this a FAT or NTFS formatted partition?
<Rory> zykotick9: I know, I'm just pointing out that one can't just say blanket statements like "[Ubuntu] screwed [their release] up" based on the fact that one is having VNC issues
<elixir_> How to disable these notfications?
<elixir_>  tarndt_ (~tarndt@205.185.157.220) has joined #ubuntu
<elixir_> How to disable these?
<Rory> elixir_: Which IRc client are you using?
<elixir_> xchat
<zykotick9> Rory: ahhh, sorry my bad.
<elixir_> Received a CTCP VERSION from Rory
<Rory> elixir_: it was quicker than asking ;)
<esde> zykotick9, it says fuseblk
<Rory> elixir_: Try /set irc_conf_mode 1
<elixir_> Thanks!
<elixir_> worked
<elixir_> Rory, thanks!
<zykotick9> esde: i'm not sure where you saw that.  but i'm guessing it is FAT/NTFS... and you CAN'T apply POSIX permissions to FAT/NTFS partitions.
<zykotick9> esde: from a terminal does "mount" show the partition and the format?
<esde> zykotick9, and it's impossible to convert the filesystem in place right? i have to move the data off, reformat, then replace the data?
<zykotick9> esde: correct, you can't convert it.
<esde> it's not the system disk, just an extra drive
<esde> coool, thank you for the help :)
<zykotick9> esde: keep in mind, if you want to use the drive with windows/mac fat/ntfs IS your best option!
<natural> woops, i am at a loss, i had no idea what dange dave was, i thought it was a cartoon about rescue heros. crap guyys, what a bad deal.
<natural> oh, btw dangerdan is someone that falls in love over the internet? thats weird.
<jmgk> hi
<Pici> hi
<Rory> !yay | jmgk
<ubottu> jmgk: Glad you made it! :-)
<jmgk> yay
<jmgk> i works
<jmgk> WEbchat issues Rory
<dracan_lin> hi everyone
<Rory> dracan_lin: hello
<WebGen> Rory
<Rory> WebGen
<WebGen> h haha sorry I was gonna search your name you write to me earlier
<Rory> WebGen: I'm pretty sure the only thing I've ever said to you is "what is subunit"
<WebGen> oh ok, I just had the notification anyways cool :p
<jeffrash> Do we have a fix for the 13.10 freezing on boot issue?
<zykotick9> jeffrash: did you try nomodeset?
<BarackObama_313> Hello World.
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BarackObama_313> Linux Mint won't boot when installed with UNetbootin.
<zykotick9> !mint | BarackObama_313
<ubottu> BarackObama_313: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ObrienDave> BarackObama_313, probably a bad DL. you check with MD5?
<BarackObama_313> I did not. I don't know how.
<BarackObama_313> Mayube I should learn.
<ObrienDave> maybe so
<zykotick9> ObrienDave: please don't offer support for mint here
<iyouni> hi
<BarackObama_313> Ubuntu installed fine using Unetbootin but Mint could not. I tried 3 different installs.
<iyouni> hw ar yo
<MonkeyDust> iyouni  vr gd ty
<iyouni> what
<iyouni> whay
<iyouni> <MonkeyDust> why
<iyouni> +i
<jeffrash> testing now
<iyouni> ys
<BarackObama_313> I don't care for the sidebar in Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> BarackObama_313: you dont have to use it
<BarackObama_313> Is there a way to disable it?
<jmgk> hi abradley
<jmgk> BarackObama_313:  I voited for you MR President
<BarackObama_313> =]
<BarackObama_313> Yes we can.
<ObrienDave> try Xubuntu. no sidebar needed ;)
<ActionParsnip> BarackObama_313: install gnome-panel   log off and log in to the new session
 * jmgk shakes hands with BarackObama_313  
<jeffrash> That seems to have worked but now I'm in standard graphics mode
<BarackObama_313> www.whitehouse.gov
<BarackObama_313> I do like Xubuntu. All around good distro.
<jmgk> thanks BarackObama_313
<BarackObama_313> I'll try that from the Library ActionParsnip.
<BarackObama_313> I'm on Windows right now.
<BarackObama_313> I run Linix from the Public Library.
<BarackObama_313> You're welcome jmgk.
<Dante> hello
<dracan_lin> hi Dante
<Screwba> heya all...I have a question
<BarackObama_313> Yes Screwba?
<MonkeyDust> Screwba  let's hear it, in one line
<BarackObama_313> 140 charactors or less.
<daftykins> with punctuation
<BarackObama_313> and Capitization.
<dracan_lin> and excellent pronounciation :-D
<sandman13> have anyone tried installing windows 8 as vm in Vbox
<MonkeyDust> and not typed to fast, i'm a slow reader
<daftykins> sandman13: that doesn't count as ubuntu support i'm afraid. try finding a virtualbox channel
<Pici> sandman13: I'm sure people have.  #vbox should be able to help you if you are having problems.
<MonkeyDust> too*
<Screwba> I created an Upstart script which waits for my interface to be up and running and then a script kicks off to rename and configure the machine, I use the host or dig command to pull SRV records from DNS but it appears that it is not getting any SRV records.  What is the DNS daemon or DNS utilities which need to load so I can use the host or dig command?
<sandman13> got it
<BarackObama_313> Very specialized question there Screwba.
<BarackObama_313> I suggest a forum post.
<daftykins> Screwba: package 'dnsutils' ?
<Screwba> BarackObama_313: mainly, I need to know 'what' service/daemon controls the DNS lookup functions
<Rory> Screwba: When you run that part of your upstart script manually in a terminal, does it return the results you expect?
<BarackObama_313> Do you have an ubuntu book? Refer to the index.
<Screwba> I see that mDNS or something like that is started prior to my script running but seems like I can not do DNS queries using host or dig during boot up
<Screwba> Rory:  If I run the script after the machine boots up, yes, everything works perfectly and it completes fine
<Screwba> daftykins:  definately installed but is it dependent on a daemon or just that my interface be up and running?
<Screwba> daftykins:  also that my resolv.conf is configured and has DNS servers listed of course
<genii> Screwba: The "dig" command is in the package dnsutils, the "host" command is in package bind9-host
<BarackObama_313> The Ubuntu software repo app is wonderful.
<BarackObama_313> I can find many cool different applications.
<daftykins> Screwba: are you running this script on a very barebones installation or something?
<hmamouchi_> Salut à Tous
<hmamouchi_> Yat-il un moyen de les faire comme ça http://www.securitronlinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/voyager-desktop.jpg terminal :)
<hmamouchi_> os : Crunchbang
<Screwba> genii:  I have both packages installed
<OerHeks> hmamouchi_, crunchbang is not supported here in #ubuntu.
<Screwba> daftykins: Ubuntu 12.04 fully updated with Samba and Winbind installed...pretty basic but not as well
<daftykins> Screwba: insert some prints into your script and run it by hand to debug it i'd say
<daftykins> Screwba: perhaps consider virtualising this setup and packet sniffing between too to see what's 'on the wire'
<genii> Screwba: Maybe use full pathnames then in your scripts.
<Screwba> daftykins/genii: I use exec to pipe all script processing to a log file and even run just my host and/or dig commands just to see the output, it appears that there is no output during the running of my script
<ActionParsnip> hmamouchi_: ask in #crunchbang this is the channel your distribution is supported in
<Screwba> daftykins:  this is all running on a virtualized platform...   =)    I am actually building a provisioning mechanism for Ubuntu/Debian/CentOS/Red Hat/Mint machines
<jazzme> hello, question about xfce....when I'm away from the computer I come back and find the log in screen and all of the running apps are shutdown...it is as if I reboot....how can I turn this "feature" off?  Please.
<ActionParsnip> jazzme: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<jazzme> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> jazzme: ok, let me search
<jazzme> thanks
<jmgk_> laggg
<jmgk_> goddang
<ActionParsnip> jazzme: what is the output of:   ls /usr/bin | grep saver
<jazzme> ActionParsnip: gnome-screensaver
<jazzme> gnome-screensaver-command
<jazzme> xdg-screensaver
<jazzme> xscreensaver
<jazzme> xscreensaver-command
<jazzme> xscreensaver-demo
<FloodBot1> jazzme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jazzme: cool, run:   xscreensaver-demo    and you can set up the screensaver to not lock screen etc
<jazzme> ActionParsnip: thanks, but where is the option to not lock screen?
<jazzme> ActionParsnip:  I see a check box for lock screen, it is already off.
<ixio2> hey guys I need to create an SMTP server to sit out on the internet to act as a SMTP relay for several customers, thing like scanning machines, printers, monitoring devices. I will restrict it by source IP address rather than SMTP auth etc as some of the more rudimentary systems out there that need to send emails dont support TLS or SMTP auth. What's the simplest SMTP server to configure,
<ixio2> perhaps even with a webui? I have an ubuntu server running in Azure I wish to use for this
<bean> ixio2: does it just need to /send/ email or does it actually need to relay?
<ixio2> bean: relay
<ActionParsnip> jazzme: ask in #xubuntu too. Ive not used XFCE in a while now
<bean> I'd probably use exim. I don't think theres any packages out there that include a webui by default, ixio2
<ActionParsnip> ixio2: could use phpmyadmin
<bean> ? for a web ui for mail?
<ixio2> ActionParsnip isnt that for mysql ?
<ixio2> by webui I mean something like webmin
<xananax> Hey all. I was trying to install ubuntu, but only getting a black screen. I tried installing with "nomodeset", and it worked, and now it boots, but the resolution is very low, and it seems slow for effects (not using the graphical card). What should I do?
<ses1984> just installed ubuntu 13.10 and when i boot i get a black screen with a mouse cursor, after lots of weird flashing and distorted stuff
<ActionParsnip> ixio2: we use it for exim4, we have a fat handed manager so we give him a clicky GUI
<xananax> I am currently installing bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> ses1984: what GPU(s) do you use?
<ses1984> if i right-click, it looks like i can pull up a desktop context menu but the vga sync is way off
<ses1984> amd radeon 3300 integrated
<ses1984> im trying to troubleshoot but alt-sysreq-k and/or ctrl-alt-backspace dont seem to kill X like it used to?
<ActionParsnip> ses1984: get fully updated in TTY! (oress CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there)
<ixio2> ActionParsnip: I thought PHPmyadmin was a Mysql front end, are you saying it can configure Exim too?
<ses1984> ok, upgrading packages now
<ActionParsnip> ixio2: we use exim to talk to a mysql instance to work out where email needs to go next
<ses1984> is there still a hotkey combo to kill/restart x?
<MonkeyDust> ses1984  ctrl-alt-backspace, i guess
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: colour me disappointed.  a TTY is any terminal either console or xorg.  Those are consoles/linux consoles/virtual terminals(VTs)
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: ctrl-alt-backspace has been disabled by default (for a while now)
<MonkeyDust> whattayaknow!
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, CTRL + ALT + PrintScreen + K
<zykotick9> OerHeks: is teh ctrl required?
<OerHeks> zykotick9, as i remember it, yes, i am too lazy to try now :-D
<zykotick9> OerHeks: ya, i'm not gonna "test" it either, but i think it's just alt+sysrq+k
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: its a text only console, will allow updates to rol and may fix things
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i'm just asking that you don't use TTY incorrectly, they're consoles.  ;)
<ses1984> i have had this problem with lots of systems using older integrated graphics, and i don't know what the root of the problem is:
<ses1984> the problem is that video works fine off the live cd/installer, but after the system is installed, video is screwed
<ixio2> so Exim keeps its config in MySQL? cos if thats the case then its easy to just write a PHP front end that manipulates the mysql database
<Mace268> Can anyone suggest a good disaster recovery backup system that's reliable and fairly easy to use?
<ses1984> like i just rebooted this system that i updated, and as soon as i enter 'sudo shutdown -r now' the video goes nuts and just shows a bunch of flashing distortion
<MonkeyDust> Mace268  rsync is fast
<moppy> Mace268, Ubuntu has a built in backup client. Just remember. If you dont test your restore, you don't have a backup
<Mace268> i can't get the built-in to backup /var and /etc though
<MonkeyDust> Mace268  you can use rsync for that
<moppy> Mace268, There is bakula, and rsync. Bakula is automated and easy to configure
<moppy> Mace268,  rsync works but you need to manually do some work to manage incremental backups
<Mace268> does rsync get all file attributes as well?
<P1ro> Hi, im trying to find a way to install ubuntu using a old ipod as hard drive, im reading that syslinux can help me but i cant get syslinux working.
<moppy> Mace268, Yes rsync can do that
<MonkeyDust> yes, rsync -a     <-- archive
<moppy> Mace268, are you needing rotating daily backups, or something?
<Mace268> no i just want to backup my system so it's quick to restore in case of a hd failure
<moppy> Mace268, Is your data encrypted?
<Mace268> no
<moppy> Mace268, OK, rysync should be fine to just image your files every month or so.
<moppy> Mace268, But why are you backing up /var? Webserver?
<Mace268> plex media server
<ses1984> ActionParsnip: i updated everything, still getting the same video problems
<moppy> Mace268, good luck with it, just remember to test the restore.
<Mace268> have you had any experience with FSArchiver? it seems to be in the repos too
<moppy> Mace268, not me. I've done rsync and backula.
<bean> another option is Amanda.
<bean> for backups
<tmus> join #gnome
<Mace268> ok thanks for the info guys :)
 * tmus slaps himself
<FreezingCold> So I'm looking for a random project to practice learning QT with
<FreezingCold> give me a command line program you'd like a GUI for
<MonkeyDust> FreezingCold  moment
<FreezingCold> moment?
<ActionParsnip> ses1984: try the boot option:    radeon.nomodeset=1
<MonkeyDust> i have a custom script in dropbox, let me search
<moppy> FreezingCold, nethack
<moppy> FreezingCold, actually i think rsync would be a good choice... make a gui backup program where you can click to select files
<zykotick9> moppy: nethack already has a gui.
<OerHeks> moppy, already done > grsync
<moppy> OerHeks, they've ALL been done. Linux is probably older than most of us. He's just wanting something to practice on i guess?
<MonkeyDust> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver
<MonkeyDust> oops
<MonkeyDust> FreezingCold  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/systemupdate
<FreezingCold> moppy: well, something useful would be nice
<FreezingCold> MonkeyDust: Er, how would a GUI help with that
<moppy> FreezingCold, some of the newer tools like the cloud deployment stuff might not have a gui yet
<FreezingCold> moppy: yeah I'm trying to find something that i might use myself, but it's so damn hard lol
<MonkeyDust> FreezingCold  don't know, it's your exercise :)
<FreezingCold> damn you open source!
<moppy> FreezingCold, wha are the last 10 commands you typed into terminal? If you're looking for something you've proven a lack of a gui for .. :-)
<BarackObama_313> I hate when I lose my gui.
<FreezingCold> moppy: [20131119:124051~]$ history | tail -10 | sprunge
<FreezingCold> http://sprunge.us/HZeF
<fire_p> hello
<ses1984> ok, the key to bring up the grub menu is shift right? or am i taking crazy pills
<FreezingCold> excuse my poor taste in music
<Midy> HELP
<FreezingCold> Midy: not with that attitude
<moppy> FreezingCold, so you did find twice with different setups? Seems maybe there is a place to start
<FreezingCold> moppy: but literally every file manager has searching
<Midy> Any one have any success installing ubuntu 3.04 on MacBook Pro 5.1?
<FreezingCold> Midy: I would assume so
<moppy> FreezingCold, and literally you dont use any of them as you still typed find... so clearly the existing GUIs arent working for you
<moppy> Midy, 3.04? is there a '1' missing?
<Midy> well can anyone help me?
<FreezingCold> moppy: haha point taken. The thing is I don't really like most GUIs myself, so it's hard for me to tell what people actually like to use =/
<disparaissant> hi there
<ActionParsnip> Midy: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Midy: if you used a CD, did you burn teh CD as slowly as possible?
<tracker1> just curious, via ufw, does anyone have an example of a hot change from forwarding a port to one address to another?
<tracker1> want to be able to do this without dropping existing connections
<ses1984> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure if radeon.nomodeset=1 did anything, i'm still having the same problem, but now, i'm unable to access the grub boot menu. i've tried holding shift, or pressing shift as rapidly as possible, and nothing happens
<P1ro> Hi, im trying to find a way to install ubuntu using a old ipod as hard drive, im reading that syslinux can help me but i cant get syslinux working.
<ses1984> all of the docs about this seem horribly outdated, i'm looking at something on ubuntu wiki telling how to manually set your graphics driver and the first thing it says is to back up your xorg.conf, which my system doesn'
<ActionParsnip> ses1984: you set the boot option in Grub, Grub will always show as it is text
<ses1984> t seem to even have
<sidney2466> how do I format a usb drive?
<sandman13> what exactly is gnome system tools
<ActionParsnip> sidney2466: usegparted
<ActionParsnip> sidney2466: use gparted
<ses1984> ActionParsnip: i'm saying i set the boot option in grub, booted, and it didn't help. i tried to reboot and get to grub menu again and i cant
<OerHeks> sandman13, a set of tools to admin your system, like Users and groups, Date and time, Network configuration, Runlevels and more
<ActionParsnip> ses1984: hold SHIFT as soon as the system powers on
<sandman13> OerHeks: does it replace unity if installed
<OerHeks> sandman13, no, it has nothing to do with unity
<disparaissant> im trying to install 12.04 alternative on a 12" powerbook (powerpc) from 2003. i've run into a HUGE problem with the nvidia graphics card on it. apparently, nouveau has trouble because something about the powerpc architecture doesn't support kernel mode setting. from everything i've found, i need to use the ancient nv drivers in order to get any form of 2d acceleration at all.
<sidney2466> how do I format a usb drive using Gparted?
<sandman13> OerHeks: was reading this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25596/set-up-usb-for-virtualbox
<disparaissant> i've tried to compile my own nv drivers to no avail (the source just isn't available anymore) and i found a .deb of drivers compiled on the same model i've got... but it throws up error messages when i try to dpkg -i it.
<OerHeks> sandman13, if you want " Users and Groups " you need gnome system tools, yes.
<disparaissant> xserver-xorg-video-nv depends on xorg-video-abi-6.0; however:
<disparaissant> package xorg-video-abi-6.0 is not installed
<disparaissant> xserver-xorg-core (2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.14) breaks xserver-xorg-video-6 and is installed.
<disparaissant> xserver-xorg-video-nv (1:2.1.17-3) provides xserver-xorg-video-6.
<FloodBot1> disparaissant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<disparaissant> sorry mr floodbot1
<sandman13> OerHeks is there a way around it
<sidney2466> how do I format a usb flash drive using GParted?
<OerHeks> sandman13, depends on what you want to do?
<MonkeyDust> sidney2466  up right, seklect the usb stick, delete partition
<MonkeyDust> select*
<sandman13> well i ran into same problem as in the above article OerHeks
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys, my one of the HDD not mounted Please guide me how to mount it,
<dhanasekaran> [ 1105.228469] EXT3-fs (sda): error: unable to read superblock
<dhanasekaran> [ 1105.238967] EXT4-fs (sda): unable to read superblock
<sidney2466> I can't delete
<sidney2466> it has a little key on its side does it mean something?
<wilee-nilee> sidney2466, Right click it and unmount if needed.
<ki4ro> Anyone know how to get rhythmbox to recognize my mp3 player in ubuntu 13.10
<dhanasekaran> > file /dev/sd
<dhanasekaran> sda   sdb   sdb1  sdb2  sdb5
<sidney2466> it has also another partition called "unallocated" below
<sidney2466> should I leave it there?
<jubale> I thought I'd come mention an interesting observation I made a month or two ago. I've a DELL 'inspiron 15' with Ubuntu 13, since installing built-in mouse is most often bouncy whenever finger is even grazing it. However, with portable mouse connected, 99.99999999999999~% of time, it works just fine.
<disparaissant> can anyone help a sister out? i gotta solve these crazy dependency issues otherwise i am stuck in single user purgatory 4evaaaa
<wilee-nilee> sidney2466, unallocated means no partition.
<wilee-nilee> sidney2466,  Or a broken one not readable.
<wilee-nilee> sidney2466, If you need definite answers screenshot gparted showing it imagebin it and use nicks here
<sandman13> OerHeks, still confused does gnome-desktop-tools replace unity and install gnome
<OerHeks> !nounity| sandman13, no, i think you want ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> sandman13, no, i think you want ubuntu-gnome-desktop: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !
<sandman13> OerHeks, no i don't want to install gnome right now
<ki4ro> Anyone know how to get rhythmbox to recognize my mp3 player in ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, Does the mp3 player show at all, and is it say an player made by like apple?
<Anuska> hi
<Romance> adding a command /usr/bin/udisk --mount /dev/sda3 to startup application didnt mount the partition, why?
<Anuska> i install ubuntu in virtualbox and i select ssh, but i connot connect on 10.0.2.15
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, Yes, it shows up on the left, no, it is not made by apple
<wilee-nilee> Romance, you want it added to fstab with a different set of information.
<Romance> wilee-nilee: i know about the fstab way, but why /usr/bin/udisk didnt work
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, been looking for solutions for about an hour or more so thought I would come here
<ranjan> Hi all, any squid experts here?
<bazhang> ranjan, try #squid
<bgardner> Anuska: Did you make sure your network device connection type is Bridged Adapter?
<ranjan> bazhang, i am already there
<sergiobenrocha2> Hello, I'm having a problem with ubuntu apport... It is not sending bugs to launchpad anymore... normally it open firefox at launchpad, but just 2 week it does not do it
<ranjan> bazhang, no response from #squid, so expected someone from #ubuntu so that i can pm without disturbing the channel :)
<cantu4> Anyone play TF2? My game is crashing upon entering options
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, I don't see a way to link mine with rhythmbox a player to player is a bit unusual maybe, its usually a file to a player.
<OerHeks> ki4ro, did you enable the mtp plugin in rhythmbox ?
<Anuska> thanks bgardner
<femian>  Hola como están. Consulta, tengo una brother dcp-j140w y no puedo hacer funcionar el scanner en ubuntu 10.04, alguien sabe como resolverlo? Gracias
<ObrienDave> !es | femian
<ubottu> femian: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xangua> femian: 10.04 desktop is no longer supported
<femian> en el canal de español nadie sabe como solucionarlo
<ki4ro> OerHeks, Don´t know what that is
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, I linked the rhythmbox open to the mp3's music file on board it that works, I did do as OerHeks suggests beforehand and turned on the mtp, not sure if that made a difference I had not tried this path before.
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, Is that an option in rhythmbox?
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, edit-preferences-music-browse
<OerHeks> ki4ro, it is an menu in rhythmbox preferences
<wilee-nilee> the plugins are in edit as well ki4ro
<digitlman> anybody using picuntu on a Rk3066 device?
<ObrienDave> ki4ro, did you install MTP support as well?
<Danato> femian: aqui solo hablam ingles, yo hablo un poquito de portunol, pero no es mucho, intenta usar el google tradutor
<OerHeks> ki4ro, you might need to restart rhythmbox after enabling mtp plugin
<disparaissant> okay so i'm trying to use gdebi to install nv and it gives me the error "this package is uninstallable. dependency is not satisfiable: xorg-video-abi-6.0" any clue anyone?
<ki4ro> OerHeks, Do not see any reference to mtp
<femian> Hello how are. See, I have a brother dcp-J140W and I can not run the scanner in ubuntu 10.04, anyone know how to solve it? thanks
<wilee-nilee> disparaissant, says your missing a package right?
<disparaissant> yeah i can't find that package ~anywhere~
<disparaissant> i could just be stupid tho
<wilee-nilee> disparaissant, I generally look for a deb on the web to start with.
<sergiobenrocha2> femian: 10.04 is no longer supported... in desktop
<MrHacks> Just wehen I was about to log out of this shell that I left open overnight, ki4ro says the magic word and the duck comes out
<disparaissant> wilee-nilee: it's part of xserver-xorg-core, but clearly part of a much older version since 12.04 doesn't have it...
<digitlman> trying to install RTL8188CUS drivers into picuntu ....the installer complains about module sissing
<digitlman> missing
 * MrHacks has only a hour to hang out here.
<digitlman> whats the best way to install wifidrivers on a system that has no network conenctions? lol
<wilee-nilee> disparaissant, Yeah looked a bit like a challenge being xorg-care, hehe
<zzecool> Hello there , can i build a .deb that will have multiarch support using checkinstall ?
<ki4ro> OerHeks, Found the mtp already turned on
<ki4ro> checked
<zzecool> i cant find  any way it seems i can only build for my native arch
<zykotick9> zzecool: sidenote/warning, checkinstall created DEBs aren't intended to be redistributed...
<zzecool> i know it is for me
<zykotick9> ok
<disparaissant> well it's a new install so let's see how bad i can screw it up by uninstalling xorg-core and reinstalling an older version! should be fun.
<wilee-nilee> disparaissant, I see it in debian as a download, I am not familiar with nv though, using straight debian is not generally advised, and you have addressed the age already.
<MrHacks> Speaking of Wifi, I've noticed they past couple of times that when I boot up Ubuntu posts a system error prompt. Something about /sbin/wpa_suplicant. dmesg says something about a SIGSEGV error.  Hopefully this isn't a serious problem considering I use WiFi
<zzecool> but i want to have multiarch support because the re is a conflict with ia32libs
<wilee-nilee> disparaissant, hehe you go tear it up. ;)
<wilee-nilee> disparaissant, http://pkgs.org/download/xorg-video-abi-6.0
<disparaissant> wilee-nilee: thanks! i'll try that if this frankenstein hack job im doing now doesn't work
<disparaissant> wilee-nilee: actually that won't work, i'm on a powerpc :S
<wilee-nilee> disparaissant, I'm not sure that is exactly a download.
<wilee-nilee> disparaissant, People do, do forced installs, however a apt set up missing a package will be problematic with every command run in it.
<wilee-nilee> or could be anyway
<disparaissant> yeah trying to install that older version of xorg-core jsut blew up in my face haha
<Anuska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6444233/
<wilee-nilee> Anuska, This 10.04 a server?
<MonkeyDust> Anuska  rpm... sure you're asking in the right channel?
<compdoc> Anuska, does libc.so.6 exist on the drive?
<Anuska> ubuntu-12.04.3-server-i386
<Kajunfiend> .
<vermahim> hi, i am using ubuntu 13.10, i am looking for a software(preferably small in terms of code) which is written(or majority of code) in C/C++, please help me out
<wilee-nilee> disparaissant, That is always fun. ;)
<pabelanger> What is up with http://packages.ubuntu.org/ ?
<Kajunfiend> a
<Anuska> i install libc6
<reisio> vermahim: wha?
<Pici> pabelanger: good question... /me enquires
<pabelanger> fail
<Pici> Anuska: Why are you installing an RPM package on Ubuntu?
<pabelanger> ubuntu.org was the wrong domain
<wilee-nilee> Kajunfiend, You gots an issue?
<Pici> pabelanger: yeah, I just saw that.
<Anuska> i try to test
<Anuska> some commands to learn rpm -commands
<Pici> Anuska: Ubuntu does not use RPM, it uses dpkg and .debs
<pabelanger> Pici, thanks for the quick reply
<vermahim> reisio: what?
<reisio> vermahim: I asked first
<Pici> Anuska: things will either not work with installing RPMs, or you will break your install.
<vermahim> reisio: any software on ubuntu which is written in c/c++
<Anuska> pf
<reisio> vermahim: yes, tons of it
<Anuska> and how i will learn rpm commands if i have ubuntu installed?
<Anuska> i delete ubuntu and install other distribution how use rpm?
<reisio> Anuska: or use a VM
<vermahim> reisio: preferably, small in terms of code..so that i can understand and improve my skills
<MonkeyDust> or chroot?
<reisio> vermahim: mmm, okay
<reisio> vermahim: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/coreutils/
<reisio> vermahim: ask #C for more
<Anuska> all rpm
<Anuska> looking for libc.so.6
<Anuska> i try to install pico rpm but faild
<vermahim> reisio: ok..
<MonkeyDust> Anuska  what is your end goal?
<Anuska> ?
<yash069> Anuska: what u want to do ?
<MonkeyDust> Anuska  why are rpm's so important to you?
<k1l_> Anuska: you know that rpm stands for redhat package manager. this is the fedora/redhat system. ubuntu uses .deb which is comming from debian.
<yash069> pico is old name for nano text editor
<P1ro> Hi, im trying to find a way to install ubuntu using a old ipod as hard drive, im reading that syslinux can help me but i cant get syslinux working.
<Anuska> yes but i try to install rpm
<k1l_> Anuska: you should look out for .deb packages if you want to use them with ubuntu
<Anuska> to learn rpm -ivh , rpm -V , etc
<yash069> k1l_: RPM Package Manager !!
<k1l_> Anuska: yes, but this is wrong.
<Anuska> oki
<Anuska> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Anuska  why? maybe there's a solution that's not alien to ubuntu
<Anuska> i will install mandriva to learn rpm
<k1l_> Anuska: ubuntu works with another packages system. its .deb based and not .rpm based like on that other distributions
<Anuska> i know
<Anuska> but if i have a rpm i build a .deb pkg in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Anuska  are you a troll?
<k1l_> Anuska: best is to get a .deb package in the first way
<Anuska> uff
<Anuska> MonkeyDust stai away!
<Anuska> stay*
<reisio> P1ro: to GNU/Linux, a drive is a drive
<k1l_> Anuska: you could use alien to transform a rpm package. but there is no guarantee that this will work out as expected. i would stronly suggest that you take a .deb package in the first place
<Anuska> thanks, yap
<P1ro> reisio even with the usb mode on the ipod is not booting it, thats why im tryign to find help
<reisio> P1ro: well, you can get a >16GB usb stick at local stores in the USA for $20
<dgarstang3> Is there any way to make an upstart job start after all other jobs?
<yash069> reisio: nice one :)
<karab44> hello guys
<P1ro> reisio, i know that, but im not in US, also thats a ipod with broken sound, thats why i wanna get some use to it.
<yash069> really why in this world someone will make ipod bootable
<P1ro> yash069 lol? lick more
<yash069> P1ro good reason though
<jmgk> lolz
<k1l_> P1ro: i am not quite sure if the firmware on the ipod alows that at all
<karab44> I have a question... how can I easily place, scale, move and remove different images on background of all ubuntu desktops?
<P1ro> k1l_ well im reading about syslinux but still cant get i working
<reisio> P1ro: you can probably crack it open and have an ordinary hard disk
<ikonia> P1ro: http://limneoswizard.blogspot.co.uk/2009/09/make-iphone-bootable-usb-disk-boot-your.html
<karab44> by meaning of desktops I mean all virtual desktops on my system
<reisio> karab44: you'd have to figure out what's controlling those, historically in GNOME it was nautilus
<reisio> karab44: that'd still be my first guess with Unity
<reisio> karab44: as for the manipulation, use imagemagick's convert/mogrify commands
<ikonia> different wall paper per desktop is not supported
<ikonia> I think there was a gnome hack for it but it never got commited (I think)
<karab44> ikonia
<BluesKaj> kde supportd different wallpapers per desktop
<karab44> I have something completely diffrent on my mind
<karab44> let me show you
<BluesKaj> supports
<airtonix> karab44: i'd like to show you something too.
<ikonia> BluesKaj: that's been around for a while in kde as I recall
<airtonix> karab44: http://www.etftrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/key_enter_1-opt.jpg
<karab44> airtonix: ?? :D
<BluesKaj> ikonia. yeah , i'm surprised ubuntu/unity/gnome doesn't
<karab44> it's enter key
<ikonia> airtonix: just explain clearly rather than silly cryptic messages
<airtonix> karab44: personally i love the enter key, but my true love lies with the comma key.
<ikonia> karab44: he'd like you to stop usin "enter" as punctuation in your chat in this channel.
<yash069> karab44: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75998/is-it-possible-to-have-a-different-background-for-each-workspace
<karab44> I don't want to have different wallpapers for each desktop I told you. I think more like about active desktop
<ses1984> is there something like an ubuntu enterprise flavor that doesn't come with amazon integration, hard coded bookmarks to photo, music and video files in nautilus, etc?
<yash069> live wallpaper ?
<airtonix> karab44: you mean like having a web page as your background?
<karab44> for example imagine that desktop is a desk where you want to place photos everywhere on it
<anternat> is bash scripting C++? another language? what exactly is it?
<ikonia> ses1984: the desktop is enterprise ready, it's up to you to build an image specific ot your enterprise
<Apteryx> Hi everyone! Could anyone comment on the state of Moonlight? Is the project dead? What is the way to get the latest version running on Ubuntu 13.10?
<ses1984> bash is a language
<ses1984> ikonia: you have to recompile nautilus from source to remove the links to photo, music and video files
<karab44> then you could easily move it and scale it and manage interactively through desktops.
<ses1984> that's enterprise ready?
<anternat> ty ses1984
<airtonix> ses1984: brotip: install gnome-shell and gdm, dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, choose gdm. never deal with amazon integration again :)
<ikonia> ses1984: no you don't,
<ikonia> ses1984: you build a pressed image,
<ses1984> that's what a ton of sources have told me
<ikonia> ses1984: then I suggest getting a grip on things before coming in all "smart"
<ikonia> ses1984: pretty much every desktop on linux will have bookmarks etc in place by default
<ses1984> yeah but in old versions of nautilus you could just right click remove, now remove is disabled
<ikonia> ses1984: remove what ?
<yash069> karab44: one way is to have conky ... but it will be to much work to do ...
<karab44> I just wanted to printscreen but it stopped woriking...
<P1ro> ikonia thank you :D
<ses1984> on the top left of nautilus, in the places section, there's a list of folders that are in home holder, like Desktop, Documents, Music, Photos, Video, etc
<airtonix> ses1984: have you looked into xdg-desktop spec?
<karab44> yash069: could I using conkey throw pictures on the desktop?
<P1ro> ikonia ill try that,
<ses1984> airtonix: no, checking that now
<airtonix> karab44: yes, if you used a lua module.
<yash069> not sure but i think so ...
<karab44> well we have two different opinions. OK guys let me check that :)
<airtonix> ses1984: from memory, there's a file in your home folder that specifies where they point to by default. not sure if removing or setting blank variables removes them
<ikonia> airtonix: it's a shell varible isn't it, XDG_$SOMETHING
<airtonix> karab44: just be warned, using a lua module means writing your own lua code.
<Davidov> hi to all
<karab44> airtonix: Good, that's not a big problem actually
<Anuska> is easy install with  aptitude install zvh
<airtonix> ikonia: yep, but i think it's loaded in from either .profile, .bashrc or a file that doesn't normally exist.
<Davidov> there are some solution to extract large (20BG) rar files without kill the system ??? (Ubuntu 12.04 64bit)
<ikonia> Davidov: it won't kill the system if you have resources needed available to it
<airtonix> karab44: you'll find plenty of examples on using opengl and image drawing
<yash069> karab44: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=3728
<genii> airtonix: I think ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<yash069> not pretty much what u want but have a look
<airtonix> ses1984: ^ what genii said.
<Davidov> ikonia--> for resurces you intend swap space or space in the partition where I'm going do extract ?
<ikonia> Davidov: everything, cpu, ram, swap, disk space
<ses1984> airtonix: thanks
<Davidov> ikonia--> mmmhhh ok I undestand :)
<Davidov> r
<yash069> Anuska: to install just use apt-get install <package-name>
<karab44> ikonia: airtonix yash069 Thank you guys
<ses1984> i guess i should go through my history and try to leave comments on all of these sources that claimed removing those items from the places sections required a change of source and recompile
<ikonia> ses1984: no, as they are correct if you are asking the question you are asking
<ikonia> ses1984: if you want this by "default" then it is a compile option, if want this dynamic/changed from default compile options it's a configuration
<ses1984> the questions asked were usually like this "how can i remove video from the places menu" and the answer "change source and recompile" ... that smells wrong to me
<andry> test
<ikonia> ses1984: it depends how you look at it, it's not technically wrong, but it is wrong for the question you asked, but the way you asked it was not also correct
<ses1984> even if you want it 'default' it seems like it would be much easier to keep using the nautilus packages in the repos
<IEatTwix> I can't turn wlan off, I get a "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted".. Any idea what might cause it?
<ses1984> sorry if i came in here with a less than friendly tone. i've had a bad morning. thanks for help everyone.
<airtonix> ses1984: personally i feel it would be great if the gnome team approached all functionality of their apps as addon/plugin architecutre and just dogfooded  their own efforts. this would make releasing the kind of tools you want more practical.
<Anuska> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching libcroco3:i386
<hershey> Is Ubuntu 13.10 supported on macbooks? I just installed 13.10 with full disk encryption, and grub fails to boot "error: unknown filesystem"
<yash069> Anuska: what are u trying to install ?
<auronandace> !mac | hershey
<ubottu> hershey: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Anuska> sudo apt-get install alien
<yash069> Anuska: do 'apt-get install libcroco3'
<yash069> and then sudo apt-get install alien
<Anuska> apt-get install libcroco3
<Anuska> Unpacking libcroco3 (from .../libcroco3_0.6.5-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb) ...
<Anuska> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching libcroco3:i386
<Anuska> not good
<urielvigilant> I bought a joystick to play OnLive on Lubuntu. What steps i need to make it work ?
<xangua> urielvigilant: plug it, done
<karab44> guys this is what I want my desktop looks like. Actually all pictures are opened in some photoviewer. It would be cool to have them directly locked/unlocked on desktop. http://wstaw.org/m/2013/11/19/Screenshot_from_2013-11-19_200501.png
<urielvigilant> xangua, i will try that
<karab44> So using some scripting in conkey I can achieve that ?
<Anuska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6444435/
<Anuska> ubuntu is not good
<Pici> Anuska: Is this the same system you were trying to install rpm packages on earlier?
<Anuska> is ubuntu
<Anuska> yes
<Pici> Anuska: It wouldn't surprise me if doing that broke your install.
<Anuska> why?
<Pici> Anuska: Because rpms are not designed in mind with the way that Ubuntu organizes files.
<genii> You should also probably use apt-get since aptitude is not graceful about packages mixed between 32 and 64 bit
<Anuska> hey
<Anuska> i try to install alien
<reisio> suppah
<Anuska> is a simple command
<Anuska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6444435/
<Anuska> look
<Sh1G3rU> cant you just use sudo apt-get install alien ??
<Anuska> the same eror
<io> I see warnings, not errors
<Anuska> but not install
<yash069> what is the software u trying to install using .RPM ?
<Anuska> i reboot the sys
<Anuska> and now work
<Anuska> huh strange
<yash069> :|
<Anuska> :|
<urielvigilant> xangua it dont work . it come with a rives cd for windows. where i can find drives or something for Lubunut ?
<Anuska> i use alien to learn commands
<Anuska> :P
<urielvigilant> Please someone help me, make a joystick work to play Onlive on PlayOnLinux  in Lubuntu 13.10
<xangua> urielvigilant: if it's not a weird joystick, it should be just plug and play; you may need to configure the keys for whatever you are tryingo to play
<yash069> isn't alien used to make .deb packages out of rpms?
<yash069> what commands ?
<auronandace> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<urielvigilant> XAngua config where ? I found somthing about joypad and drives on internet ?
<xangua> to play online on playonlinux huh... urielvigilant you never mentioned that
<urielvigilant> xangua, yes ...
<Sh1G3rU> Anuska,  try first to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade first
<urielvigilant> play Onlive on PlayonLinux
<Atluxity> I tried installing i3, then removed it, now when I do notify-send its not a cute buble as it used to, its a bland flat text field to the top left corner. How to debug this?
<xangua> (13:28:32) urielvigilant: I bought a joystick to play OnLive on Lubuntu. What steps i need to make it work ? - don't see  it mention ther, otherwise you can try #winehq for wine related questions
<Sh1G3rU> Anuska,  it worked just fine on my http://paste.ubuntu.com/6444483/
<yash069> Anuska: u should have installed fedora or some other distro what use rpm as package manager, if wanted to play around with rpms only.
<trism> Atluxity: looks like you replaced notify-osd with dunst
<urielvigilant> xangua, you mean i should install the windows drives for this joystick ?
<Anuska> Sh1G3rU, i restart linux and work
<xangua> urielvigilant: where do you read i mean that¿
<Anuska> yash069, yes >) but i like ubuntu
<urielvigilant> xangua, you talk about wine
<xangua> ...
<Sh1G3rU> Anuska,  just do a update and upgrade and possibly a dis-upgrade apt-get
<Sh1G3rU> it can fix alot of librari links etc
<Atluxity> trism: aha, thanks. After I remove it, do I reload unity?
<Anuska> thanks
<trism> Atluxity: you could see if dunst is running, kill that, then notify-osd should autostart on the next notification
<trism> Atluxity: but a log out/back in would do it too
<pngl> I have a problem with Ubuntu (13.10) not switching to my secondary battery when the first one is down. The indicator correctly displays both battery and their charge status, but goes into sleep even though the 2nd battery is full. The computer is a Sony vaio pro 13.
<yash069> Anuska, what about ubuntu, DE, name ..  ?
<urielvigilant> Maybe its better to instal jstest to make koystick work doesn it ?
<rmobenchain> I'm using ubuntu 13.10 and was wondering if i can undo some installs done recently.  thought they would help graphics and sound and it made it worse
<xangua> urielvigilant: jtest is just a configuration tool, you know you are using wine right¿
<Anuska> yash069 what?
<yash069> DE=Desktop Enviroment?
<urielvigilant> xangua, should i install the joystick windows drives inside te same drive has  OnLIVE
<urielvigilant> ?
<Anuska> yash069 : text mode
<xangua> !appdb
<xangua> urielvigilant: you should ask in #winehq anc check the wine database
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Anuska> for testing & create app
<rmobenchain> I'm using ubuntu 13.10 and was wondering if i can undo some installs done recently.  thought they would help graphics and sound and it made it worse
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, These installs within 13.10 and do you remember what they were?
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles:no, I cannot.  is there a way to see a list of recent installs?
<yash069> rmobenchain: yes, look in software manager
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Where did you run them from, apt-get has a history if you type it and hit enter.
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles:  used the terminal
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, yes, type history and hit enter, some commands show some do n ot is all.
<wilee-nilee> installs should show though
<rmobenchain> ok... got the history.  stupid question now.  how do i remove?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, That history is stored in ~/.bash_history thats in home and hidden
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Depends on what it is, I'm not real up on graphic issues, nor so I mess with sound, you might make a list of what your commands are and pastebin it to give a helper info
<wilee-nilee> s/so/do
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Then use this with your description here of the details of the problems your having, include the graphic hardware info as well.
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles:  quite honestly, it all started when i installed a vlc player.  can i just remove that and see what happens?
<ludwiq> yo
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, sure, you can run purge to get it all or just remove, I'm surprised vlc is a problem though.
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles:  I have my history up in the terminal, you want me to cut and paste line by line what i have?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, you would want to use a pastebin if more than one line, and link these installs with the problems basically, organized is the key word. Do you need the apt-get for removing vlc?
<rmobenchain> wilee niles: please.  that would be great :)
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, sudo apt-get purge vlc  that should remove all of it and the config if you used remove rather than purge the config would remian.
<rmobenchain> (really wishes I remebered how to highlight a person's name when talking to them)
<wilee-nilee> !tab | rmobenchain
<ubottu> rmobenchain: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem: sometimes i hear the audio, but if i insert the minijack of headphone i cannot hear sound in the headphone. howto fix?
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: oh yeah, that's right!
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem: sometimes i hear the audio, but if i insert the minijack of headphone i cannot hear sound in the headphone. howto fix? sometimes this happen when i before boot windows then linux
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Keep in mind my limitations though on graphic issues and some sound issues, I'm just trying to help you organize this situation. ;)
<cable> se habla español?
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: I appreciate it.  does that sudo apt purge work on something like: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, That is all apt-get those are for calling the repos (update) installing (upgrade) remove and purge are what the phonetically sound like.
<wilee-nilee> they*
<cable> Hello, I'm only speak in spanish very cafe con leche
<wilee-nilee> !es | cable
<ubottu> cable: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cable> thaks!
<wilee-nilee> cable, ;)
<rmobenchain> ! wilee-nilee:  what about this?  sudo apt-get install upgrade flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> rmobenchain: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rmobenchain> huh?  what?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Not correct upgrade is used to install what update found, you would already have the latest flashplugin-installer, however some packages have newer versions per the release, flash is the same for all.
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles: hmmm... this is just agitating now.  youtube is all sorts of choppy and i know i must have done something
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Flash is easiest installed with installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras which includes other codecs and the ms fonts if you want them.
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Are you trying to use the highest like 1080 resolution perchance on youtube?
<wilee-nilee> high definition in other words
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: no.  am on 480p
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, What is your chip IE cpu and the ram amount?
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: uh, where would i find that?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Not the clearest question, mainly I'm trying to see if the hardware is up for the high load of what your doing, and or in the end check if anything is using up resources that should not.
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, What is the computer maker and model?
<rmobenchain> HP Pavilion Slimline s3220n
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, An okay computer about 5 years old 2 gig s ram and a dual core, Are you using any other resources when trying youtube, and is this 64 or 32 bit?
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: am on a 32bit and only have facebook open in another tab
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: am also using Chrome.
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Facebook is a very large code draw, try closing it the using youtube.
<wilee-nilee> then*
<wilee-nilee> the browsers are a bit high users of the ram as well
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: ok, trying now
<trism> rmobenchain: you aren't using the chrome dev channel, are you? they recently enabled the aura, and it was terribly slow for me until I enabled Override software rendering list in chrome://flags
<Atluxity> any of you use gnome shell and got any tips you want to share with me? extentions or simular
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, You should install htop, and run htop from the terminal and it will tell you what is using what and how much such ans the cpu=chip and memory=ram. A conky would help to see this right on the desktop.
<rmobenchain> !trism: not sure what you are talking about.  kinda of a newbie to ubuntu
<ubottu> rmobenchain: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> rmobenchain: please don't start your messages with !, it confuses our channel bot.
<trism> rmobenchain: I was just wondering which version of chrome you were running, they have stable, beta and dev channels, but if you don't know you probably aren't running dev so you can ignore my comment
<rmobenchain> trism: I'm not sure what you're talking about
<rmobenchain> trism: Am using Chrome Version 31.0.1650.57
<trism> rmobenchain: yeah that's not the version of the dev channel, it is chrome 33
<trism> rmobenchain: so not the issue I mentioned, sorry
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Chrome also has its own built in flash, just a heads up.
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles: how would I install the htop?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, sudo apt-get instal htop
<wilee-nilee> sudo apt-get install htop  sorry
<Possible> Hi everyone
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: when I look at chrome, I have IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.4 (1.4-3ubuntu2)) - Version: 1.4, Adobe Flash Player (2 files) - Version: 11.9.900.152,
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, yep
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: that looks good to you?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, for anyone interested the graphic card is nVidia GeForce 6150SE
<wilee-nilee> I'm an intel user never messed with nvidia
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: graphics card is GeForce 6150SE nForce 430/integrated/SSE2/3DNOW!
<BluesKaj> rmobenchain. nvidia-current driver?
<Possible> I was wondering if anyone can help me with my problem. A few days ago, I installed a PPTP VPN server. Everything is working fine accept one thing: When I want to connect with my iPad the VPN is connected, but there is no data connection. When I am using my desktop, everything works fine. Does anyone know what the problem can be?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Yeah you mentioned graphic problems, it seems though that this all revolves around the youtube issue, thanks for confirming that for any other users that may have needed info.
<[Gentoo]> Possible: the ipad
<dougl> Hello BluesKaj don't let me bug you just wanted to say Hi.
<BluesKaj> hi dougl , how goes it ?
<Possible> @[Gentoo] I also tried to test it with my Nexus 4 Android device, same issue.
<nita> sall
<rmobenchain> BluesKaj: I believe my nvidia is current.  ran sudo apt-install nvidia-current after 13.10 upgrade
<dougl> BluesKaj, I am doing awesome... got my new notebook completely branded running kubuntu 13.04 and 13.10, hope you are doing well to.
<dougl> there is not one splash screen anywhere that does not say asus republic of gamers.
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles: you think it could just be youtube and not me then?
<Guest67404> trying to write a file to a RW CD.  Using a stock Dell Dimension 8200, moving to a Lenovo IdeaPad 400 Touch.  When I try to write a file to the CD, it says :not enough space."  It's a blank CD and the file is only 24KB.  Any ideas???   Toivo
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, I doubt it, it would most likely be the computer is being driven hard and trying to keep up, htop will tell you, if this is correct.
<BluesKaj> dougl. cool sounds like you've got it under control there
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Upgrades can have problems however, one never knows it is a bit of a knock out the variables really.
<dougl> BluesKaj, yep
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles: well, i'm installing the htop now
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Try lower resolution numbers just for testing.
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: I did that, and didn't help any
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: ok, htop installed.  how do i run it and see the info?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, tyoe htop in the terminal.
<wilee-nilee> type
<Guest67404> I apologize group.  Didn't see the topic.  Will try another route.  Toivo
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles: ok... wow.  not really sure what I'm looking at here.  lol
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Your mainly looking for the overall cpu and memory usage, and what any individual app is using.
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Hehe welcome to the matrix. ;)
<Paso89> ciao
<Paso89> !list
<ubottu> Paso89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * wilee-nilee wonders about the cultural schema that has all the file sharing hits being Italians it seems.
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles:  149 tasks, 319 thr, 4 running
<ObrienDave> wow Italian warez channel week?
<stunts513> anyone have an idea how to setup ubuntu to reload my wifi modules whenever it doesnt detect internet without having to promt me for root privis?
<wilee-nilee> stunts513, Its not root its the user password.
<stunts513> well yea but it needs elevated privis
<bekks> stunts513: Yes.
<wilee-nilee> stunts513, Are you sure?
<stunts513> well yes to run rmmod and modprobe you need to elevate your privis
<wilee-nilee> stunts513, Cool, well more details would probably help, IE the wifi hardware, and how you set it up.
<stunts513> to put it plainly the b43 driver seems to be messing up randomly and the o nly way for it to connect or detect any wifi is to reload the b43 module
<wilee-nilee> to the channel
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: how do i know if too much memory or anything is being eaten up?
<wilee-nilee> mmmmm frenacho
<frenacho> wilee-nilee: You *know* whose nick I'm parodying. :P
<genii> Mmm Free nachos!
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, There are lines right at the top, and you can look at the columns
<frenacho> genii: Shut up you :P lol
<wilee-nilee> frenacho, mayor ford, ;)
<bekks> omnomnom :>
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles: silly question.  is there a way i could just reinstall 13.10 and just start from scratch w/o using a CD?
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles: or USB or anything like that
<skypce>  exist a way to remove completely mysql databases users paswords? my ubuntu 12.04 was hacked and i cant change the password
<frenacho> wilee-nilee: Hah
<bekks> skypce: Reinstall the entire server. You dont know what exactly have been compromised.
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<skypce> bekks i try with lamp-server install from tasksel
<wilee-nilee> afk
<bekks> skypce: That will not safe you from installed backdoors, etc.
<skypce> bekks i try with it cant change the password
<bekks> skypce: Reinstall the entire server.
<skypce> no way i was tried
<skypce> do you know where is stored databases and users?
<skypce> some file
<skypce> folder
<skypce> i was remove all mysql from etc
<skypce> when i try to install again ,it doesnt change password
<bekks> skypce: In the mysql database "mysql". And you can find a procedure to recover a lost mysql root user password on www.mysql.com
<bekks> skypce: So as you can see: someone else has still access to your mysql and resets your password. Reinstall the server.
<tc0nn_> On CentOS, if you build a box manually (non-automated) you get to keep a copy of the kickstart file. Does Ubuntu keep a copy of the recipe used so you can automate it later? Trying to get my custom partman config working...
<skypce> somebody block my root user
<bekks> skypce: The attacker.
<skypce> when i watch in phpmyadmin by user table
<skypce> root user doesnt appear
<skypce> and i cant create root user
<bekks> skypce: Then it was deleted.
<skypce> i cant create it again beeks
<skypce> i was trying to configure with
<bekks> skypce: I know. Reinstall the entire server. No other chance.
<bekks> skypce: You dont have to tell me the same thing five times.
<skypce> i was formatted 2 times
<skypce> and again and again
<skypce> my machine is hacked
<bekks> skypce: Then reinstall it from a cd. Not just the mysql server. The entire machine.
<skypce> only way to run lamp is with xampp
<TK-1942> Trying to download files to a RE-CD on a Dell Dimension 8200 running ubuntu/Firefox.  Have a new Lenovo IdeaPad touchscreen that has been stripped of Windows 8 and running Ubuntu 12.  When I try to use CD/DVD Creator to download files, it tells me there's not enough space on the CD.  It's a new, empty TDK 700MD CD. I'm assuming CD/DVD Creator is using Brasero.  What am I doing wrong or what additional application do I need?
<skypce> bekks formatting is not the solution
<bekks> skypce: It is the only solution.
<skypce> bekks i was formatted two times
<bekks> skypce: A compromised box has to be reinstalled from scratch.
<skypce> by this problem
<bekks> skypce: And you got hacked two times. So think about your security measurements.
<skypce> thank you bekks
<skypce> i will try to find the problem
<bekks> skypce: LAck of security is the problem.
<wilee-nilee> tc0nn_, Might be a question best asked if not answered here at #ubuntu-server
<jhutchins_wk> TK-1942: What size is the image you're trying to write?
<tc0nn_> I haven't seen any suggestions, let alone answers. So apologies for the cross-post.
<TK-1942> 24KB
<jhutchins_wk> tc0nn_: No, for a non-automated build it doesn't create a preseed file, but /msg dpkg apt-clone for a way to do that.
<TK-1942> It's an Open Systems "Excel" file
<jhutchins_wk> tc0nn_: sorry, /msg ubottu - might not be on this bot.
<bgardner> TK-1942: Run CD/DVD creator from a command line and see if you get any output in the terminal that helps you.
<wilee-nilee> TK-1942, Try downloading it and using brasero.
<TK-1942> Okay, thanks.  I'll check it out.  Much appreciated.
<tc0nn_> jhutchins_wk: thanks. I'll look it up. ubottu was clueless
<wolfy1339> does anyone have any fix for the marvell avastar 350n (88W8797) for ubuntu 13.10?
<smooke_> wolfy1339, all fine??
<wolfy1339> smooke_: what do you mean by all fine?
<smooke_> wolfy1339, nothing
<OerHeks> wolfy1339, nope https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1165938 in linux (Ubuntu) "1286:2044 [Microsoft Surface Pro] Marvell 88W8797 wifi does not work" [Medium,Expired]
<wolfy1339> what's really intreging is that wifi works fine on a live usb(try ubuntu) but works for some days and stops working in ubuntu (installed)
<OerHeks> wolfy1339, oh great .. does the live mode set it to 54 mbit ? maybe trottle-down could help?
<wolfy1339> OerHeks:i don't know
<morris> ciao
<krambiorix> hi, i have this problem  http://pastebin.com/B1ZSwmWz
<Sh1G3rU> is that dutch?? upgrade your system
<krambiorix> Sh1G3rU, yesit's dutch and i already did an apt-get upgrade
<Sh1G3rU> dist-upgrade you have library incompatibilities this fixes them
<k1l_> krambiorix: you got PPAs active?
<Sh1G3rU> and try to disable PPAs
<Sh1G3rU> temporary
<k1l_> that packages dont look like ubuntu packages at all
<quinten>  /msg NickServ identify quint1998
<krambiorix> there are no PPAs
<OerHeks> squeeze - debian
<k1l_> 2.7.8.dfsg-2+squeeze8
<Aaron> quinten, change ur password dude
<topper4125> ooh... someone's gonna need to change that password
<wolfy1339> quinten:you just displayed your password
<k1l_> that is no ubuntu package. krambiorix which ubuntu is that exact?
<7CBAAC300> Hi! is it possible to make a macro to paste pre-defined text in Ubuntu?
<Sh1G3rU> i got a password
<Sh1G3rU> :P
<Sh1G3rU> krambiorix, can you paste somewhere uname -a
<reisio> 7CBAAC300: yup
<krambiorix> ow hell i'm in ubuntu
<7CBAAC300> reisio: How? I would really have a need for an alias like that
<krambiorix> i should be in debian
<reisio> 7CBAAC300: doing what, exactly?
<Sh1G3rU> same repositories a guess
<7CBAAC300> reisio: Pasting a "proxy address" of my school to read articles. Really frustrated to write that over and over again
<reisio> 7CBAAC300: into a terminal, or?
<7CBAAC300> reisio: Into address bar. Even better if it would paste it always to http://www.address.com#THIS_SPOT#/a/b/c/article.pdf
<7CBAAC300> reisio: But even a script, which pastes it to the text field where the cursor blinks is a lifesaver.
<Sh1G3rU> hi krambiorix have you fixed that??
<morris> ciao si parla in italiano
<k1l_> Sh1G3rU: i think the #debian boys will help him if its not solved :)
<krambiorix> Sh1G3rU, nope :D
<k1l_> !it | morris
<ubottu> morris: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sh1G3rU> i know k1l_
<morris> grazie
<Sh1G3rU> morris,  no questo e un chananale dedicato alla lingua inglese
<Sh1G3rU> omg my firefox just crashed
<jhutchins_wk> tc0nn_: There may be a script or something that will create a preseed script from a template box.  It would make sense.
<jhutchins_wk> Sh1G3rU: Like it never does that.
<tc0nn_> That would be nice..
<wolfy1339> how do i find how much ubuntu is throtling my wifif?
<tc0nn_> You could run a speedtest from the Ubuntu box, then run the same speedtest from another box.
<Sh1G3rU> jhutchins_wk,  actually it is the first time it crashes on me on xubuntu 13.10
<wolfy1339> tc0nn_:no.. only my computer is running ubuntu
<zeropointnine> hi, I have a question about dependencies in apt-get. I've installed emacs from source, and would like to install a package that depends on emacs, but I'd rather not also install emacs23 or emacs-snapshot via apt-get. How can I make apt-get recognize the installed-via-source emacs?
<morris> scusate si parla in italiano
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, Ubuntu would not be actually throttling, that word implies intent.
<zykotick9> zeropointnine: i put dpgk's equivs factoid on http://paste.ubuntu.com/6445007/ see if ubuntu has the same?
<Sh1G3rU> zeropointnine,  you can use the apt-get --no-upgrade install package
<Ben64> !it | morris
<ubottu> morris: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sh1G3rU> morris,  devi andara al #ubuntu-it
<schultza> what's the best and most secure install of truecrypt i can get for ubuntu?
<bekks> schultza: the official one.
<bekks> !truecrypt | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<schultza> is that the package tcplay ?
<Sh1G3rU> the official packas in the repositories is the safest
<bekks> !info tcplay
<ubottu> tcplay (source: tcplay): Free and simple TrueCrypt Implementation based on dm-crypt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-1 (saucy), package size 28 kB, installed size 97 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<bekks> !info truecrypt
<ubottu> Package truecrypt does not exist in saucy
<bekks> schultza: Refer to this article please: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt
<7CBAAC300> reisio: So do you have any tips?
<zykotick9> bekks: also no gnu/linux distros includes truecrypt (it's kinda scary license wise).  schultza i'd strongly encourage you to check out alternatives!
<bekks> zykotick9: yeah, indeed it is.
<schultza> what is the good alternative to truecrypt?
<zykotick9> bekks: s/also/almost/
<zykotick9> schultza: check out dm-crypt
<root> hi
<zykotick9> schultza: research cryptsetup as well, i believe (i think they're related somehow?)
<Rory> P0/msg ubottu ubottu
<Guest29449> i updated my ubuntu, and now the X doesn't run and the home don't decrypt :(((
<Guest29449> is there a massive problem since last update?
<k1l_> !rootirc > Guest29449
<ubottu> Guest29449, please see my private message
<Guest29449> now i prefer to solve the problem
<zeropointnine> Sh1G3rU, is there a way to do the opposite, too? Situation: emacs23 and emacs-snapshot we're uninstalling, so I did a botched manual job and am getting errors when installing/uninstalling anything (including your command), so I'd like for apt-get to pretend they don't exist.
<Guest29449> any clue?
<Rory> Guest29449: You can set a nickname for chat by typing "/nick SomeName" in this window
<k1l_> Guest29449: any error messages? out of the blue there is no problem known
<ring3> ok
<Sh1G3rU> zeropointnine, can you paste the errorrs on the pastebin??
<Rory> ring3: When you first boot into the Grub menu, can you select an older kernel from the list and try booting from that?
<Sh1G3rU> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ring3> Rory: older kernels also fail
<ring3> is not a kernel problem
<Sh1G3rU> !rootirc > Sh1G3rU
<ubottu> Sh1G3rU, please see my private message
<ring3> i modified the init=/bin/sh on the grub and boot with last kernel
<ring3> but x doesnt work and home doesnt decrypt
<Rory> ring3: You say x doesn't work; how does that show? Do you get an error message?
<ring3> the screen is black
<ring3> and cant go to shells
<ring3> and cant go to terms
<ring3> ttys
<ring3> doesnt work
<FloodBot1> ring3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ring3> only magic sysrq
<wilee-nilee> cough backtrack
<Rory> ring3: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ring3> how can i view the version?
<Rory> ring3: Boot to recovery mode from Grub
<ring3> 3.11.0-13-generic 20-Ubuntu 64bits
<Rory> ring3: Then run the command: cat /etc/issue
<ring3> ubuntu 13.10
<zeropointnine> Sh1G3ru http://paste.ubuntu.com/6445057/
<ring3> with a all-in-one pc tactile screen 27''
<ring3> radeon driver
<zeropointnine> I'd rather not file an emacs bug report if I don't have to, especially because it's probably my own doing.
<Rory> ring3: By "radeon driver" do you mean the open-source or the AMD one?
<ring3> dont know
<ring3> xorg log  (EE) failed to initialize GLX  (compatible nvidia x driver not found)
<Ben64> ring3: why did you init=/bin/sh
<ring3> becouse can go to tty's
<ring3> all the system is blocked
<Ben64> just start normally and hit ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<ring3> ecryptfs-mount-private --> Inserted auth tok ... -> open: no such file or directory
<k1l_> ring3: nvidia? didnt you say you nee a radeon driver?
<ring3> password ok but doesn't decrypt
<zeropointnine> Sh1G3rU, I'll be gone for about an hour.
<ring3> k1l_: (II) RADEON(0) [XvMC] Associated with Radeon textured video
<Sh1G3rU> zeropointnine,  you can try to see what packages have installed with dpkg --get-selections
<Rory> ring3: What is the output of "lspci | grep VGA"
<Sh1G3rU> and try to remove the emacs with dpkg --deinstall emac23 and the other thing
<ring3> Advanced micro device, inc [AMD/ATI] headthrow pro [Radeon HD 785M/8850M]
<ring3> (VGA Compatible controller)
<k1l_> ring3: how come that message? <ring3> xorg log  (EE) failed to initialize GLX  (compatible nvidia x driver not found)
<ring3> why ecrypt-mount-private fails?
<ring3> k1l_: dont know :)
<Rory> ring3: Can you now run "sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-updates"
<k1l_> ring3: so what did you do before that system doesnt boot up anymore?
<ring3> k1l_: aptitude update
<ring3> Rory:  fglrx is not installed
<Rory> ring3: That on its own doesn't update any of the packages on your system, it only downloads a list of new package versions
<schultza> so, other than the Licensing, is cryptsetup, dm-crypt, et al better than truecrypt?
<ring3> sorry Rory aptitude upgrade
<Rory> ring3: In recovery mode, can you run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ring3> ok Rory
<Sh1G3rU> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<7CBAAC300> Does anyone know how to make a macro to paste a pre-defined string into a textfield (at the cursor) ?
<ring3> schultza: luks
<schultza> but is it better than tc (in other terms than licensing)?
<gordonjcp> schultza: they're all equally likely to lose all your data, if that's what you mean
<gordonjcp> schultza: they'll all slow your machine down to about 10% normal, too
<zykotick9> schultza: other reading of possible interest to you re:TC http://istruecryptauditedyet.com/
<schultza> im not worrying about slowing down the system. I'm worried about protecting a few files from the wrong eyes.
<schultza> oh.. so it's not like gnupg, not publicly reviewed, ok. thanks.
<ring3> Rory: the upgrade -> 0 packages upgraded
<zykotick9> schultza: if it is just a couple of files, then gpg might be a good solution
<schultza> well, it's a few files in comparison to an operating system. :)
<mahmoud_> knfs
<mahmoud_> hallo
<schultza> mostly personal identifiable information, financial, business, etc.
<mahmoud_> yes
<Rory> !nomodeset | ring3 Can you try this
<ubottu> ring3 Can you try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<schultza> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ring3> ubottu: i'm not sure, but i think i have setted the nomodeset
<ubottu> ring3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rory> ring3: I mean, can you please follow the instructions in that link on how to try setting the "nomodeset" kernel parameter
<ring3> oks thnx
<ring3> cya thnx 4 all
<gimmic> hmm
<gimmic> anyone know what the system settings application is called?
<gimmic> my ubuntu is slightly hosed
<gimmic> gonna try 'systemsettings'
<trism> gimmic: gnome-control-center
<gimmic> trying to fix a package this morning.. uninstalled a bunch of core components
<gimmic> well, not core.. but pretty core- nautilus was gone, gnome-control-center is apparently gone
<jubale> Anyone know the real reason for Linux Mint? I mean it appears to merely be a rebranded Ubuntu.
<gimmic> I'm not very familiar with apt.. is there a way I can reinstall what ubuntu considers 'core'?
<gimmic> like yum groupinstall
<k1l_> jubale: that is more a topic for the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<trism> gimmic: you could try installing the ubuntu-desktop package
<Guest05418> hi people how to know if my laptop "hp dv6 6090ee" is fully supported by ubuntu ?
<gimmic> trism: is that going to thrash any lightdm customization I did?
<trism> gimmic: probably not, but nothing you couldn't fix
<DX099> hello
<ArTeS> hi
<gimmic> the package that fubared me was desktop-file-utils
<smoores> How do I ensure that all files created and edited in a directory have read/write group permissions for a specific group? I want all users assigned to the developers group to be able to read/write /var/www files
<DX099> Unity had the ability to directly open & play a song withing rythmbox library when selecting said song from the Music lens, but now, it only opens rhythmbox and does nothing else. I'm on Ubuntu 13.04. Does anyone have an idea about how to enable describle behaviour ?
<geirha> smoores: setgid does two out of three
<gimmic> smoores: setguid?
<gimmic> I always want to call it sticky
<geirha> smoores: chgrp thegroup /the/dir; chmod g+s /the/dir  # from now on, all files created in /the/dir have thegroup as group-owner.
<geirha> smoores: As for the read+write permissions, that can be solved by telling the developers to use 007 or 002 as umask; otherwise, you can enforce it by enabling acl on the filesystem, and setting the wanted default permission bits with setfacl
<Guest05418> hi people how to know if my laptop "hp dv6 6090ee" is fully supported by ubuntu ?
<urielvigilant> How to remove a icone from Lubuntu 13.10 menu ? " ...iḿ newby on Linux! "    ; I installed a game called : " ..CriticallMass .."  using the "Lubuntu Software Center " , then i removed trought out the same way "...Lubuntu software Center..." , Why the Icone satyed on Lubuntu Menu for this game ? How to remove it ?
<urielvigilant> *Where you read "...satyed" , you must read "..STAYED.." ;
<smoores> thanks geirha
<wilee-nilee> Guest05418, If a live cd runs it should be, In general I would be surprised if it does not, some installs are easier than others as far as a fully working setup however.
<pedepy> uh i just upgraded to saucy and my kb is not working .. what am i supposed to do now?
<wilee-nilee> Guest05418, maybe look through here. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/HP/
<wilee-nilee> pedepy, kb?
<wilee-nilee> keyboard?
<pedepy> keyboard
<wilee-nilee> pedepy, Is it a plugin?
<geirha> smoores: Oh and new directories created in /the/dir will also inherit the setgid bit
<ArTeS> :D
<pedepy> i had similar issue with the latest archlinux install cd
<pedepy> so i installed 13.04 no problems even after full system update
<pedepy> but now i ran the update to 13.10 and not working
<pedepy> wilie no laptop
<jhutchins_wk> pedepy: No input at all?  Can you boot to rescue mode?  Do you get a keyboard in the console?
<pedepy> connects via ps2 inteeface internally afaik
<wilee-nilee> pedepy, Try a live cd of 13.10 maybe, it being a problem on another OS is kinda a red flag of some sort.
<pedepy> im not familiar with ubuntu how u boot into that
<wilee-nilee> !who | pedepy
<ubottu> pedepy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pedepy> livecd 13.10 did the same thats why i installed 13.04
<NewUser> Guys ubuntu doesnt recognize my video card when I try to install it
<pedepy> im using webchat on my iphone bare with me its not easy lol
<pedepy> how do u boot into console / rescue?
<wilee-nilee> pedepy, As far as the OS 13.04 and 13.10 are only sperated by a few newer versions of apps, maybe 13.04 or ever 12.04 which has 5 years support might be more realistic at least if this can't be fixed.
<Rory> pedepy: From the Grub boot menu, select Recovery Mode
<NewUser> pedepy:  wow mine is 5:10
<wilee-nilee> NewUser, ubuntu 5.10?
<Rory> NewUser: Can you run the command: cat /etc/issue
<NewUser> They gave it to me to try it out
<wilee-nilee> !who | NewUser
<ubottu> NewUser: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NewUser> Rory: I cant run anything, my video card is not on its short list of vodeo cards supported
<wilee-nilee> NewUser, what doe lsb_release -a show
<wilee-nilee> does*
<NewUser> ok ubottu
<NewUser> wilee-nilee: I cant run commands on it
<jhutchins_wk> 5.10 would be current RHEL/Centos/SL.
<pedepy> ok sorry i had to get out it was getting a little much for my iphone safari
<NewUser> Ill try again
<pedepy> so i rebooted and got to the grub menu .... but instead of rescue mode i decided to try kernel 3.8 instead of what seems to be the default 3.11 and now its working
<pedepy> so .. kernel bug or module bug or something .. i presume
<jhutchins_wk> NewUser: For a standard ubuntu install the list of usable video cards is pretty extensive.
<pedepy> u guys never heard about that before ?
<jhutchins_wk> NewUser: Here's a list: http://www.x.org/wiki/Projects/Drivers/
<Rory> pedepy: That was the first thing I asked you to try, and you told me that you tried it and it still didn't work
<pedepy> rory like i said i was trying to chat using my iphone ... i said i went into the 13.10 livecd with the same problem
<Rory> Oh sorry pedepy I thought you were someone else
<pedepy> ok
<wilee-nilee> NewUser, Is this Centos?
<dgarstang3> Anyone here on a mac managed to put their chef fu stack onto a virtual box vm, and have it fire off vagrant? Does that work ok? I dont want to pollute my mac
<dgarstang3> oops wrong room
<Rory> NewUser: Can you run the command: cat /etc/issue
<NewUser> jhutchins_wk: it says: select the desired X server desired. And theres a list of 28
<pedepy> im not too familiar with the new grub configuration file if i want that option to be the default can i just change set default "0" to set default "2" ?
<NewUser> wilee-nilee: it says ubuntu 5.10 amd6
<jhutchins_wk> pedepy: You can edit /etc/default/grub and  change the DEFAULT=0 to whichever entry you want to boot instead, then run update-grub.
<wilee-nilee> NewUser, Way beyond end of life get a 12.04 cd or above to 13.10
<ring3> hi
<ring3> I mounted the crypted partition :))
<pedepy> update-grub not grub2 ?
<ring3> the problem was that my /var/run have dissapeared  o_O
<ring3> and /dev/shm doesn't exist
<NewUser> wilee-nilee: is it very different?
<wilee-nilee> !eol | NewUser
<ubottu> NewUser: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ring3> can you do a ls -l /var/run ?
<pedepy> so does 13.10 come with the two kernels or is 3.8 a leftover from my 13.04 installation ?
<k1l_> NewUser: there is no way you want a ubuntu 5.10 running. please install a supported ubuntu version
<jhutchins_wk> pedepy: That would be breezy badger from 2005 if it's really 5.10.
<wilee-nilee> NewUser, way different and not supported, you don;t even have access to the repos as is.
<pedepy> jhutchins_wk: thats not me
<ring3> k1l_: my /var/run dissapeared :/
<k1l_> ring3: i am not familiar with encryption.
<ring3> k1l_: is not a crypt problem
 * wilee-nilee slips jhutchins_wk some coffee for the caffeine
<Strumpa> Anyone have any guides for making ubuntu 13,10 faster on my girlfriends laptop?
<Ari-Yang> Strumpa: perhaps using a different DE/"flavor"
<wilee-nilee> Strumpa, generally faster means more up to date hardware.
<Ari-Yang> Strumpa: like lxde
<Ari-Yang> that could help
<sidney2466> How do I create a windows 8 .iso bootable usb flash drive in ubuntu 12.04? I have already tried winUSB and MultiSystem butdidn't work.
<Strumpa> Ari-Yang: would that mean installing another OS?
<Ari-Yang> !lxde | Strumpa
<ubottu> Strumpa: LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<Strumpa> Ari-Yang: so no then? =D
<Ari-Yang> ...no
<Strumpa> yes, no
<sidney2466> How do I create a windows 8 .iso bootable usb flash drive in ubuntu 12.04? I have already tried winUSB and MultiSystem butdidn't work.
<wilee-nilee> sidney2466, look at the winusb here, there are other easy ways if this does not work. http://askubuntu.com/questions/116885/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-write-a-windows-7-iso-to-usb-in-ubuntu
<Sh1G3rU> sidney2466, you have to format a USB in ntfs use gparted or something else then you have to make the usb bootable with unetbootin
<wilee-nilee> wilee-nilee, Ah I see you tried it already, a ntfs partition with a boot flag and extracted with the archive manager works a right click on the iso
<wilee-nilee> sidney2466, I would md5sum the iso winusb has worked everytime here.
<sander> How do I get java in my browser?
<Sh1G3rU> install extras
<Sh1G3rU> from software center
<sander> Sh1G3rU, what exact package name?
<Sh1G3rU> sander ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sander> Sh1G3rU, I already have that installed.
<zeropointnine> Sh1G3rU, I'm back, did you see the error message about uninstalling emacs?
<Sh1G3rU> zeropointnine, yes
<Sh1G3rU> scroll up zeropointnine
<Sh1G3rU> sander, you have to add the java PPA
<Sh1G3rU> the oracle PPA
<Sh1G3rU> sander_ sander you have to add the oracle PPA sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/javam && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<reisio> 7CBAAC300: you figure it out?
<sander> Sh1G3rU, thanks :-) Yeah. What google also said about they're ppa :-D
<Sh1G3rU> sander,  you are the best googler :P :P
<Marion> Hello all!  This is a desperate pled for help.  I'm having an issue with Ubuntu VM on virtual box crapping out on apt-get update.  I'm experienced software, but new into web development and LAMP configuration.
<Marion> ^^plea
<zeropointnine> Sh1G3rU: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6445320/
<Sh1G3rU> zeropointnine,  try installing it from the begining
<OttOmanTR> is here anyone good at linux?
<Sh1G3rU> zeropointnine, fresh install
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, This a Ubuntu OS?
<OttOmanTR> Why can't I backup disk partitions under linux? everytime I restore partition, I get grub error
<OttOmanTR> wilee-nilee: any distro
<Hertz> I hate Ubuntu 13.10 so much. Mint 16 needs to hurry up so I can hop over.
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, This is Ubuntu support only, however there is ##linux and channels for other distros.
<OttOmanTR> this is really frustrating,  I never had such problem under windows
<OttOmanTR> I have the same problem for ubuntu too but ojk I'll ask tehre
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, use clonezilla
<Sh1G3rU> OttOmanTR,  bu aksham , you have to update grup where to find all the partitions because it does not update even if a hdd/partition is cloned
<Sh1G3rU> diferend hash tables and keys
<OttOmanTR> wilee-nilee: I used that too also redo backup
<OttOmanTR> Sh1G3rU: Why don't backup programs do that?
<Sh1G3rU> i used norton ghost 11 and it worked fine for me , the one you get on hierens boot cd 9.9
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, clonezilla saves the mbr as is if hyou have removed the OS that had the mbr control it will error, easy fix though.
<AnonSyn> hello
<AnonSyn> anyone playing with bitcoin?
<AnonSyn> wanna start?
<AnonSyn> join #cex
<AnonSyn> :D
<FloodBot1> AnonSyn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sh1G3rU> OttOmanTR,  or you havent cloned it properly
<OttOmanTR> Sh1G3rU: I have Linux Mint and Windows XP isntalled on my disk. Sometimes I want to try other distros but then the nightmare begins
<Sh1G3rU> OttOmanTR, just update grup from the installation disk on the repair menu
<Sh1G3rU> and it will work fine
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, read my last post do you know what I mean by mbr control?
<Sh1G3rU> repair console*
<7CBAAC300> Does anyone know how to make a macro to paste a pre-defined string into a textfield (at the cursor) ?
<OttOmanTR> wilee-nilee: I just cloned a disk using clonezille, no it doesn't restore grub
<Sh1G3rU> OttOmanTR,  grub has his own partition called boot
<trism> 7CBAAC300: you could use xdotool: xdotool type 'This is the text I want to type';
<OttOmanTR> Sh1G3rU: Wait a second, everytime we restore partition, grub guids changes too?
<bunduru> would love that this guide would work :s https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html
<Sh1G3rU> OttOmanTR,  grub has to rehash the MBR (master boot table) and it aobviously has changed since last cloning
<OttOmanTR> Sh1G3rU: Can you suggest me a small distro that has grub and boot-repair?
<Sh1G3rU> OttOmanTR,  if you dont know how to restore grub you have to use tools who does
<Sh1G3rU> OttOmanTR,  hierens boot cd has alot of tools who does automatic repair
<Sh1G3rU> but any linux distro has a repair console for grub if you know how to use it
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, Clonezilla does not restore grub, it saves the mbr as it was when you clone.
<bunduru> anybody knows about a good working guide to install/configure openvpn on ubuntu?
<OttOmanTR> Sh1G3rU: the problem is exactly this. I tried boot-repair live cd. I try to repair boot but it says some packages are missing. Unbelievable
<OttOmanTR> Tried redo backup, it doesn't have grub package
<7CBAAC300> trism: Thanks, I'll try that
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, You have the bootinfo summary saved from bootrepair, honestly I think you erring in several places I can see it from your descriptions and understanding.
<wilee-nilee> are*
<Sh1G3rU> OttOmanTR,  that is because the windows partition/s takes over ,
<abaddon> OttOmanTR: How is it broken exactly?
<wilee-nilee> Sh1G3rU, hirens is not allowed here or even on the ##Windows channel, and your help is at best faulty.
<OttOmanTR> wilee-nilee: I don't understand the benefits of saving mbr to restoring grub which is my problem
<OttOmanTR> my problem is grub, it doesn't restore after partition restore
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, I don;t think you understand is all.
<OttOmanTR> I have to it manually
<OttOmanTR> do*
<abaddon> OttOmanTR: Have you tried using the safe mode to run sudo update-grub?
<Sh1G3rU> wilee-nilee, ok i stoped
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, Anyway this is mint take it to their channel.
<OttOmanTR> wilee-nilee: agree, I don't know linux well. I'm just wondering that why there is no tool like acronis for windows. No matter what you do to harddisk, acronis restores every damn thing
<OttOmanTR> under linux there are tons of backup tools but none of them auto-restoring grub
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, You are used to a specific tool acronis which is a nice tool, however the linux tools are just as good you just have to understand their use.
<bekks> OttOmanTR: Out there, there is no single application autorestoring your bootloader in case it detects it is broken.
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, auto restoring grub is meaningless, acronis does not save the mbr you have to reload it.
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, grub is in two places the OS and the boot loader is in the mbr.
<OttOmanTR> wilee-nilee: acronis for windows does my be only for windows installed harddisks that doesn't have grub installed.
<wilee-nilee> windows is the same but a different boot system
<bekks> OttOmanTR: Acronis for Windows does not reinstall the Windows bootloader.
<wilee-nilee> right there is no linux acronis
<OttOmanTR> bekks: I'm using it now and I restored a low level formatted harddisk
<bekks> OttOmanTR: I havent seen a low level fornatted disk for about a two decades now.
<OttOmanTR> even it restores harddisk serial number, I have no idea how
<wilee-nilee> and that means what exactly OttOmanTR
<OttOmanTR> bekks: I mean deleted everyting, partitions, everything
<bekks> OttOmanTR: And restoring the disk content like filesystems is different from restoring a broken bootloader. The first is what Acronis does, the second cannot be done or even detected by Acronis.
<OttOmanTR> bekks: Again, I'm not familiar with linux like you do, just suggest me a good backup/restore tool
<bunduru> oh my bad missed the "From a terminal change to user root and:" part
<OttOmanTR> live CD is better
<bekks> And a serial number (hw) of a disk cannot be restored by Acronis, Acronis only restores the filesystem UUID.
<bunduru> sorry
<bekks> !backup | OttOmanTR
<ubottu> OttOmanTR: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, If you are not understanding what we tell you, address that, rather than argue points that mean nothing, we know this stuff.
<wilee-nilee> we would like to see you succeed
<OttOmanTR> wilee-nilee: I have copy-protected commercial program. When you copy the program, the program stops. I copied that program's partition to a new harddisk. It worked but Windows warned me that there are two harddisk have the same serial number
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, All windows right?
<OttOmanTR> yes
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, this is ubuntu support.
<OttOmanTR> wilee-nilee: you don't have to be mean, I just answered to you answer
<bekks> OttOmanTR: As I said, Acronis cant clone a hwardware serial number. And as wilee-nilee said, this is Ubuntu support.
<wilee-nilee> OttOmanTR, That is way off topic, we have just been trying to help you understand the mbr and grub , the use of acronis and linux /backup/cloning.
<abaddon> OttOmanTR: wilee-nilee is not being mean. This is Ubu support bro. Not windows support
<pngl_> Can Ubuntu properly manage multiple batteries? On my laptop it shows them both, with the correct charge level, but sleeps as soon as the 1st one dies. I'm using 13.10 and a sony vaio pro 13 with an additional "sheet" battery.
<bekks> pngl_: Ubuntu doesnt manage batteries at all. It is your charger which is responsible for doing so.
<Boneheads1999> I need help
<wilee-nilee> Boneheads1999, tell the chanel you problems.
<abaddon> Boneheads1999: Sup?
<Duel-Travis> Does utorrent work on Ubuntu?
<pngl_> bekks: Not sure I understand. By charger you mean the power cord or some software?
<wilee-nilee> !info utorrent
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in saucy
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Ubu uses Transmission. But you can get Utorrent
<wilee-nilee> !find utorrent
<ubottu> File utorrent found in whatweb
<Boneheads1999> I'm trying to make an Ubuntu One account.  When I enter the verification code, it asks me to unlock the 'Default' keyring.  I have no idea what the password for that keyring is.
<bekks> pngl_: The power supply and that bit of electronics responsible for detecting the battery and the charge level. Your battery has some electronics too, for the same reason.
<Duel-Travis> well nvrm. Booting on windows
<abaddon> Boneheads1999: Did you use your paswd?
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, How can I get urottent?
<Boneheads1999> abaddon yes I tried to but it said that was incorrect.
<Sh1G3rU> Duel-Travis,  if you want a good client and utorrent like for ubuntu go for qbittorrent
<abaddon> Google it, there is a version out there Duel-Travis
<bekks> pngl_: And if the second battery is "dead", then there is no way to change that. It may even apply that your laptop is incapable of charging the second battery, while it is "alive" and just "empty".
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, technically not supported as a 3rd party, however. http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-utorrent-on-ubuntu-debian/
<BrianH> Anyone do any IDS testing with pytbull?  I need some assistance in setting up a virt lab.
<abaddon> Boneheads1999: Did you give root a diffrent passwd?
<Duel-Travis> bittorrent client dl?
<Sh1G3rU> Duel-Travis, it is in the repositories otherwise you have to go to the utorrent site and download their linux installer
<Boneheads1999> abaddon not sure I understand
<abaddon> Boneheads1999: I mean, did you set a seperate passwed for root and a different passwd for your user account?
<Boneheads1999> abaddon oh.  Well I don't think I ever set a pswd for root..
<pngl_> bekks: Sorry I wasn't accurate. Both batteries work well. Under Windows 8, everything is fine: when one battery goes empty, the other is used. Under Ubuntu, the information is accurately displayed, but when battery 1 is almost empty, Ubuntu tells me something like "Your battery is almost empty, going into sleep", and then does just that.
<abaddon> Boneheads1999: Usually, to access root one uses ones user passwd. But if you set up root with a diff paswd you'ld use that
<bekks> pngl_: Ah, so its just the power management of Ubuntu then.
<pngl_> bekks: Yes. I'm open to any idea as to how to fix this.
<Boneheads1999> abaddon yeah I just use my user passwd
<Boneheads1999> abaddon for root
<Duel-Travis> so
<bekks> pngl_: I'm sorry, no.
<Duel-Travis> would i get the 13.04? im on 13.10
<abaddon> Boneheads1999: Hmmm...I'm outta ideas. you could type sudo passwd which will set a seperate passwd for root but I don't think/know if that'll work.
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: You asking me?
<iceroot> abaddon: Boneheads1999 please dont enable the root-account, its not needed and not supported, you can do everything with sudo command instead of switiching to the root-shell
<Duel-Travis> yea?
<fahadash> How do I update gcc compiler ?
<Boneheads1999> iceroot ok
<abaddon> iceroot: Boneheads1999 Which is why I said I didn't think it would work. Nor the best option
<Sh1G3rU> Boneheads1999, just run this sudo su, then passwd
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Ahh, OK, please in the future type my name or the users name. It helps us know who you are addressing your question to. As for the torrent client, why not try out a different cient?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Also, can you send me the link to check it out?
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, i like utorrent?
<bekks> Sh1G3rU: Dont run sudo su, since sudo passwd root is sufficient to set a root password and disqialify your from further support most likely.
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: XD OK, let me look at it
<Duel-Travis> ok
<Boneheads1999> Sh1G3rU abaddon iceroot ok, I tried doing both those things.  It asked me to change the UNIX passwd so I changed it to what my user passwd is.  Then when it asked me for the keyring again, I typed the passwd that I set the UNIX passwd to.  It still says incorrect unlock key.
<iceroot> Sh1G3rU: sudo su is always wring, because its calling a root-shell with a pseydo root-shell (sudo)
<Sh1G3rU> bekks you are right , but it works too so donw disqualify me
<bekks> Boneheads1999: BEcause setting a root password is not even supposed to unlock your users keyring.
<iceroot> Sh1G3rU: it does not matter if it works for that case
<bekks> Sh1G3rU: It doesnt work for the problem offered.
<unicornjedi> ##networking
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: What's your sys version?
<iceroot> Sh1G3rU: there are other cases were sudo su will fail and we dont want something like that in this channel
<Duel-Travis> Ubuntu 13.10
<Boneheads1999> bekks ok so do you know how to unlock my keyring?
<Duel-Travis> and KDE
<Sh1G3rU> bye bye everyone cu !!
<iceroot> Sh1G3rU: sudo su is like cat foo | grep bar. it shows a lack of skill
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: 64 or 32 bit?
<bekks> Boneheads1999: http://askubuntu.com/questions/184266/what-is-unlock-keyring-and-how-do-i-get-rid-of-it
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: I'd go with the 32 bit version.
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: But, just for funsies, you should check out qBittorrent. It's a great client
<Duel-Travis> better tan utorrent?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: You should compare the two to see.
<Duel-Travis> What was it called?
<Boneheads1999> bekks ok I started following those instructions.  I installed seahorse via terminal, but then when I press alt + f2, it tries running "Passwords & Keys" and then says it couldn't find it.
<Duel-Travis> qBitTorrent?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: What does uTorrent have that you like s much?
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, Just familiar with it
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Yes, qBittorrent
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, gettting it now
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Well, it's good to get outta nyour comfrt zone at times,lol. Does uTorrent have a built in search?
<Duel-Travis> no?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: qBittorrent has built in torrent searches
<Duel-Travis> Okay
<Duel-Travis> L)
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: You can even add sites as you find them to its list
<Boneheads1999> anyone?
<reisio> Boneheads1999: hi
<Ben64> Boneheads1999: it says to run "seahorse"
<Boneheads1999> Ben64 oh
<Boneheads1999> Ben64 ok
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Anyway, the link you sent me seems fine. Just use the version number for your system, ie the 64 or 32 bit version. But consider trying qBittorrent too. I think you'll like it
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, when i search i dont find anything?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: For qBittorrent?
<Boneheads1999> holy crap I found it
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: It can take a bit of mtime as it searches
<Duel-Travis> abaddon,  yes
#ubuntu 2013-11-20
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, still nothin?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Depending on what you search it will think for a bit. What did you search for?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: OK, can you close it please and launch it from the terminal
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, COmmand?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Then try searching again and look at the terminal for errors
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Type qbittorrent
<Boneheads1999> I need help.  I'm finally in "Passwords and Keys", but now when I attempt to change the Default keyring to a blank password, it says the original password was wrong.
<Boneheads1999> I have no idea what the keyring password is..
<Boneheads1999> I've just been entering in my user password
<Duel-Travis> abaddon,  okay im searching again? still mnothing
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: But what is the terminal showing?
<Duel-Travis> nothing?
<abaddon> !pastebin | Duel-Travis
<ubottu> Duel-Travis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> Boneheads1999: right click and select "delete" ?
<fahadash> Would that be a possibility that I might have installed gnomenu 5 times and all 5 instances are running ?
<Boneheads1999> Ben64 thank you omg omg omg it works now thank you so much
<Duel-Travis> http://paste.kde.org/pcdde7553
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: For any out put please past it to pastebin and send me a link please
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: You're kidding? x.x...
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: You opened a terminal launched qbittorrent and searched for something and nothing has poped up in the terminal screen?
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, no?..
<Danato> is there a way to control touchpad's sensitivity on kde?
<Danato> mine is so sensitive it starts crying before i touch it
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: What is happening in the search section for qbittorrent? Does it show any indication ofn searching for anything?
<unicornjedi> hey can someone help me get owncloud working?
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, omg! Wrong search bar!
<Danato> no serious, it double clicks when i click once and clicks when i hover, way too sensitive
<Raymond_313> Hi.
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Heh...heh...heh.... T.T Scared me for a moment
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, Why does my dl say Stalled?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: That happens till it finds peers
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Just give it a second or two. Fewer seeds means a longer stall period till it connects
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: I know, slightly confusing. =P
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Everything working?
<Duel-Travis> .1%
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: ???
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, its at 0.1%
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Ahhh, ok. Well, everything good your end? You may want to look at the settings to improve the dling.
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, what should I change?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Uno moment por favor, leme see my settings
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, :)
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Mmmk, go to Tools>Options>Connection
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: May want to boost your connection limits
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Then go to Speed and set the upload and dload settings to your desired numbers
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Usualy, you set it to 75% or your total dl and upload count
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Ie, you got 24MB down and 4MB up yould set dl to be about 18-19MB or 18000-19000KiB
<user_> Hello guys
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: And upload to 3024KiB up
<fishscene> 24MB or 24mb?
<tc0nn_> 75% is the same whether it B or b
<abaddon> fishscene: Uhhhhh...>.> Ether or?? -shrugs-
<abaddon> fishscene: I think it's Mb or MB
<bekks> abaddon: when having 24mb down and 4mb up, you set the download to 24mb, and the upstream to 4mb up.
<abaddon> fishscene: No clue, he'll see it in the settings
<bekks> abaddon: having 24/4, that is already asynchronous.
<abaddon> bekks: Not so, it's recomended to do 75% of both
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, So under global rate limits on upload what do i put and on dl what do i put?
<bekks> abaddon: Who recommends that where and why?
<abaddon> bekks: This compensates for other connections
<abaddon> bekks: Le internetz recommends it.
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: What's your connection?
<bekks> abaddon: The interwebs are wrong, since obviously they have no clue about QoS apparently. :)
<abaddon> bekks: QoS may or may not be enabled
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Let me get you a link to test your connection
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, okay
<bunduru> followed the openvpn guide but last step is not returning what it should, i see no tun0 interface :s
<bunduru> any tips?
<Duel-Travis> abaddon,  htttp://www.myspeedtest.net?
<tc0nn_> bunduru: Did you modprobe it or reboot yet? "modprobe tun"
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: That works
<bunduru> tc0nn_, i haven't reboot yet just started the service as they say and tested
<tc0nn_> lsmod | grep tun
<unicornjedi> Hello I need help with owncloud. I get this error . * */ $RUNTIME_NOAPPS = true; //no apps, yet require_once 'lib/base.php'; OC::handleRequest();
<bunduru> ifconfig tun0 but no such interface
<tc0nn_> bunduru: if nothing, you might try "modprobe tun"
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, Okay Download is 7.71mbps, Upload is 0.67
<bekks> Duel-Travis: thats pretty far from 24/4
<bunduru> lsmod | grep tun > returned nothing
<tc0nn_> bunduru: try the modprobe
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Sooo...set that to about 5025KiB Down and up to 423KiB up
<tc0nn_> bunduru: the tunnel interface won't show up until the kernel module is loaded (either manually or via reboot)
<Crimson_Rogue> Hello. I'm having an issue with ubuntu 13.10. My computer has decided it won't do any java operations in firefox or chrome
<Crimson_Rogue> can someone help me with this issue, please?
<bunduru> modprobe tun or tun0?
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: That's my guestamation for what 75% of that is,lol
<tc0nn_> bunduru:    modprobe tun
<tc0nn_> bunduru:  you could have 10 tunnels, so it doesn't care which interface specifically.
<bunduru> tc0nn_, did as you said modprobe tun
<bunduru> but still nothing maybe now restart openvpn service?
<tc0nn_> bunduru:  Looks like openvpn is supposed to set that up via  /etc/openvpn/setup-tun.sh
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Thenk check the Bittorent section and check the DHT box
<unicornjedi> Crimson_Rogue, Try installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras packages?
<Crimson_Rogue> They are installed unicornjedi
<bunduru> tc0nn_, =/ weird the guide was great until the last step failed XD
<unicornjedi> Crimson_Rogue, yea I got nothinf'
<Crimson_Rogue> see, I'll have a button like "Click here" and I can see in the bottom Left hand corner that it does a java script function... I click the click here button, and it does ... well... absolutely nothing
<bekks> Crimson_Rogue: Javascript has absolutely nothing to do with Java.
<Crimson_Rogue> okay... any idea why the javascript wouldn't be working in firefox bekks?
<bunduru> tc0nn_, followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html
<Duel-Travis> abaddon, Much faster ty@!
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: XD Np, all good then?
<bekks> Crimson_Rogue: Because most likely the script is broken or you are using some script blocking addon.
<Duel-Travis> abaddon,  Yea
<Crimson_Rogue> they say it loads perfectly fine in windows, so.... I know it's not broken...
<unicornjedi> can someone help me with owncloud?
<Crimson_Rogue> how would I find out if the addon is causing a problem?
<Crimson_Rogue> or if I even have the addon?
<tc0nn_> bunduru:   What you do a "/etc/init.d/openvpn restart" does it error out?
<bekks> Crimson_Rogue: By looking at the installed addons
<abaddon> Duel-Travis: Awesome sauce mate
<Crimson_Rogue> okay, I'll look... thx bekks
<bunduru> tc0nn_,  no it starts normally
<Crimson_Rogue> could a google bot user agent be the problem bekks?
<tc0nn_> bunduru:  dunno. At this point, you're chasing something else like 1) apparmor is blocking 2) module is blacklisted 3) hail-mary .. just reboot
<abaddon> tc0nn_: +1
<bunduru> tc0nn_, output is:
<bunduru> * Stopping virtual private network daemon(s)...                                 *   No VPN is running.
<bunduru>  * Starting virtual private network daemon(s)...                                 *   Autostarting VPN 'server'
<tc0nn_> bunduru: check your logs. Something has to be logging an error.. ls -lat /var/log/*     and look at any logfile that has been touched since you hit the restart
<tc0nn_> bunduru:   you might want to grep that down too, or maybe "ls -lat /var/log/* | head"
<tc0nn_> abaddon: was the +1 for sarcasm or for a free cookie at the local 4bux?
<bunduru> lol
<Crimson_Rogue> yes, was the google bot user agent...
<bunduru> it sucks when things don't work as expected =/
<abaddon> tc0nn_: I like the hail-marry part. -shrugs- When all else fails reboot
<tc0nn_> abaddon: well, I learned something from all those years trying fix windoze users' issues
<abaddon> tc0nn_: Amen brutha amen....
<tc0nn_> not to say a common fix for Ubuntu problems is rebooting, by no means... The only time I typically reboot is to get a fresh kernel
<ki4ro> Anyone know how to get Rhythmbox under 13.10 to recognize my MP3 player?
<tc0nn_> John?
<abaddon> tc0nn_: True, still, meh....
<abaddon> tc0nn_: ?John?
<tc0nn_> abaddon: either I'm wrong or he doesn't want called out :)
<abaddon> tc0nn_: Oh, you're not calling me john, ok, doy.
<abaddon> =p
<tc0nn_> Anyone know partman/preseed recipes well? Been farting around all day trying to get a 4 partition recipe working.
<abaddon>  ki4ro What exactly is going on? You can't get your mp3 player mounted or you can't get your mp3 player found as you got to play the songs?
<abaddon> tc0nn_: That was cryptic?
<tc0nn_> Trying to tweak preseed auto-installs. The "recipe" as they call it for partitioning is very cryptic.
<tc0nn_> Example:
<tc0nn_> 100 100 100 reiserfs $primary{ } $bootable{ } method{ format } format{ } device{ /dev/sda } use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ reiserfs } mountpoint{ /boo
<tc0nn_> t } . \
<tc0nn_> 256 2000 50% linux-swap device{ /dev/sda } method{ swap } format{ } . \
<tc0nn_> 500 80000 1000000000 reiserfs method{ format } format{ } device{ /dev/sda } use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ reiserfs } mountpoint{ / } options/noatime{
<tc0nn_>  noatime } options/notail{ notail } .
<FloodBot1> tc0nn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abaddon> tc0nn_: Mmmm...beyond my skill lvl. X.X sorry
<tc0nn_> meh!
<ki4ro> abaddon, It shows on the far left but neither Banshee nor Rhythmbox can see it
<tc0nn_> mine too evidently
<abaddon> ki4ro: It shows where on the left?
<bunduru> dev tun is uncommented in the server.conf so wth
<bunduru> :s
<abaddon> ki4ro: Can you move to the birectory and launch an mp3 that way?
<ki4ro> abaddon you mean play a song off the mp3 player?
<abaddon> ki4ro: Yes..I think? Like...plug it in, open your filebrowser and go to the mp3 players directory
<abaddon> ki4ro: Does that work to launch the music that way?
<bunduru> well tc0nn i'm going the the reboot XD
<ki4ro> abaddon, standby
<bunduru> wish me luck i guess
<bunduru> lol
<abaddon> ki4ro: Mk
<ki4ro> abaddon, Okay, it opened Banshee and started playing the song, but still doesn´t show up in Banshee
<tc0nn> GL OM! GL!
<kostkon> ki4ro, create an empty file called .is_audio_player on your player, unplug it and plug it in
<ki4ro> kostkon, standby
<kostkon> ki4ro, dont forget the .
<abaddon> ki4ro: I'm sorry, what exactly is supposed to show up?Mmmk, looks like kostkon has you covered
<abaddon> Thx kostkon
<kostkon> abaddon, np
<bunduru> didn't solve =(
<ki4ro> kostkon, where should the file be created...which directory?
<tc0nn> bunduru: do you even have tun module?
<tc0nn> bunduru: is this your custom kernel or a repo/distributed one?
<kostkon> ki4ro, the root dir of your player, the top one
<bunduru> no i'm a newb =P
<bunduru> it the default one
<ki4ro> kostkon, Okay did that and when I plug it back in the file is gone
<ki4ro> or appears to be
<bunduru> tc0nn, /dev/net/tun exists
<kostkon> ki4ro, it is a hidden file, select view -> show hidden files in nautilus
<bunduru> is this the module?
<ki4ro> kostkon, okay standby
<abaddon> ki4ro: Files with a . at the begining arte hidden
<ki4ro> kostkon, Okay got it
<ki4ro> abaddon, I remember that now...thanks
<abaddon> ki4ro: np =]
<luckybunny> hi folks
<luckybunny> will it be possible/wise to use Wayland on ubuntu?
<luckybunny> I searched the web with this, but ended up repeatedly reading articles from 2010 when ubuntu was going wayland anyway
<wilee-nilee> !wqyland
<luckybunny> !wayland
<OerHeks> luckybunny, not yet > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<OerHeks> ubuntu is heading for xmir/mir
<luckybunny> ...
<luckybunny> I know that
<abaddon> luckybunny: Ohh mai...fun conversation. XD
<ki4ro> kostkon, Okay, now what...when I plug it in now the system recognizes it as having picture capability but not music
<kostkon> ki4ro, ignore the popup, try in banshee rhytmbox
<ki4ro> kostkon, standby
<luckybunny> was just wondering if I (end user) would be able to just say 'screw mir' and install Wayland instead, without practically destroying my UX
<abaddon> luckybunny: Wayland may be made compatabil with ubu. But if not you can pick a distro/dirivative of ubu that will use it.
<abaddon> luckybunny: Imho it will be fine to use.
<luckybunny> main reason is because I'm hearing Wayland and XWayland are virtually ready for prime time already, while Mir is finished but there's issues with XMir, pushing back prime time til at least 14.10
<abaddon> luckybunny: You'll just have to find pkgs not dependant on mir
<tc0nn> !partman
<abaddon> luckybunny: It's a crap shot -shrugs-
<ki4ro> kostkon, Neither can see it yet
<tc0nn> I just copied an example 500 times more difficult than my silly little 4 partition scheme and it worked.. WTH! Time to go home.
<kostkon> ki4ro, hmm. make sure that the mass storage device and mtp plugins are enabled in rhythmbox banshee
<ki4ro> kostkon, standy
<ki4ro> kostkon, Looking at configure plugins and see mtp but do not see mass storage device
<kostkon> ki4ro, ok
<ki4ro> kostkon, mtp was already selected
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro:  You used the mp3 music file as the source?
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, excuse me?  I do no understand
<ki4ro> *not
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro: this is still the mp3 right?
<wilee-nilee> player
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, Yep, still trying to get it seen under 13.10
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, Thought I would ask again to see if there was any new blood around
 * reisio fires panel
<reisio> whoops
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro: in rhytmbox is the path, is it pointed at the folder in the player that contains the media?
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, kostkon has had some ideas but nothing has panned out yet
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, Sorry, do not understand what you want me to do
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, rhythmbox cannot see it if that is what you are asking
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro: I gave you the exact path earlier, in preferences is the area where to set the path to the media you want to use
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, Music files are placed in: file:///home/jackie/Music
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, Is that what you are talking about?
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee, My wife needs something...appreciate everything and kostkon too...bbl
<abaddon> I'm off guys, ciao
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, you point the browse in preferences at the file inn the mp3 player the media is in.
<wilee-nilee> !rhythmbox | ki4ro
<ubottu> ki4ro: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bunduru> wooo go ti working
<bunduru> *it
<TheyTookErJobs> !yay bunduru
<TheyTookErJobs> :)
<TheyTookErJobs> Don't know what it is but a feat none-the-less!
<bunduru> this should be added to openvpn guide i think.. "openvpn --mktun --dev tun0"
<TheyTookErJobs> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<bunduru> hehe :D
<paulmonochrome> hi all
<paulmonochrome> i need some help
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, I suspect you are not saying "hey where is the preference" your version has a dropdown in the top bar, import-music-other-the music file in the mp3 player
<paulmonochrome> i need to get list of packages by source (like in synaptic "Origin > Local")
<bunduru> without that line, the last "check" on that guide wont ever work
<bunduru> TheyTookErJobs, Deytoothertoor
<paulmonochrome> i've watched source code of synaptic but cant find nothing
<bunduru> theytootheyjoo
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, Then back to browse to see the music after it is loaded.
<bunduru> lol
<wilee-nilee> bunduru, stop posting nonsense.
<bunduru> TheyTookErJobs, got to love southpark ;)
<wilee-nilee> !ot | bunduru
<ubottu> bunduru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> This is not chat, there is a channel for that
<paulmonochrome> of course in dpkg, apt-get and aptitude  manpages is nothing helpful
<FFox> #join ubuntu-offtopic
<bunduru> take it easy wilee-nilee or sue me
<bunduru> i was here for the support but it didn't work out very well mkay
<wilee-nilee> bunduru, I'm asking you nicely to follow the channel rules like the rest of us are.
<bunduru> sure boss
<bunduru> right away
<wilee-nilee> !ops | bunduru
<ubottu> bunduru: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<wilee-nilee> I hope you don;t ever really need help.
<paulmonochrome> is my question offtopic?
<reisio> paulmonochrome: which question?
<bunduru> omg how old are you.. better yet what's wrong with you
<paulmonochrome> i need to get list of packages by source (like in synaptic "Origin > Local")
<elky> bunduru: you've been asked to take random nonsense out of this channel.
<paulmonochrome> of course in dpkg, apt-get and aptitude  manpages is nothing helpful
<paulmonochrome> i've watched source code of synaptic but cant find nothing
<bunduru> got it the first time
<TheyTookErJobs> Question - I cannot get my samba share to show. Here is the pastebin of my config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6445886/ I did not create a new directory but would just like to share the whole drive that is mounted. It's formatted ntfs but nothing can see it
<TheyTookErJobs> (folder sharing settings at the very bottom)
<TheyTookErJobs> hrm, when I ls -l it shows root root as the owner. Since this is a direct mount can I change the ownership or do I need to create a separate directory and ln it to this one?
<deuclion> hello
<reisio> deuclion: 'lo
<FWB> Hello guys, i have a question about Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit, can i run it in an old PC (1GB RAM or less), 20gb of disk space and probably intel pentium 3 or 4?
<reisio> FWB: yeah
<reisio> FWB: Xfce would be more performant, but yeah
<icesvencn> hello？
<reisio> 'lo
<icesvencn> I need help,is anyone would like to help me ?
<wilee-nilee> FWB, May not be pae compliant so the suggested desktop is a good start, if you have to have ubuntu, you may have to do a net install to bypass the pae.
<FWB> Oh nice, and what about an older PC? like pentium M or D (don't remember the name, but it was 900Mhz with a low ram, probably no more than 512mb), because i'm searching for a Linux stable OS to use them as internet plataforms.
<reisio> FWB: Xfce would still work
<reisio> LXDE might be a wee tad lighter, minus some features
<wilee-nilee> icesvencn, Tell the channel the issues for help.
<FWB> I'll try with Xfce and if it doesn't perform well i'll try with LXDE.
<FWB> Thank you for your help.
<icesvencn> Thank you ,<wilee-nilee>,I want to known which website I can get the informations about the VPN or how to hide my ip
<paulmonochrome> FWB lubuntu works fine on pentium-m 900 mhz
<wilee-nilee> icesvencn, No prob, not something I really know, but others do. ;)
<FWB> Oh, if it works fine i'll try lubuntu. :)
<reisio> FWB: either will
<reisio> I ran Xfce on less than that
<reisio> not familiar enough with LXDE to be able to say if you'll miss anything from Xfce, though
<ldiamond> Ubuntu reports that I have no space left on my root drive. I cleaned up 6-7 GBs last time (less than a month ago).
<reisio> the more you install, of course, the worse it will perform :)
<wilee-nilee> FWB, You can have both. ;)
<ldiamond> What makes the root fs fill up so fast? (my home dir is on a different drive)
<reisio> ldiamond: time again? :)
<reisio> ldiamond: /var/log/ ? /tmp/ ?
<v_y> how do i delete a dangling link with rm?
<wilee-nilee> ldiamond, If you are having errors that will filler up.
<ldiamond> reisio, I ran du on my root fs earlier. didn't add up to half the size allocated
<ldiamond> running again with a less restrictive filter.
<FWB> I'm very new to ubuntu, but the standar 12.04 LTS is Xfce?
<reisio> ldiamond: try running baobab
<reisio> FWB: no
<dinosrule> FWB: no, that would be Xubuntu
<reisio> FWB: Xubuntu, or install xubuntu-desktop after installation, or install xfce4 stuff on its own
<ldiamond> reisio, nah, baobab doesn't let me exclude /home and /media.
<ldiamond> at least I didn't find how
<reisio> ldiamond: find / -size +1G -exec du -hs {} \; | sort -h
<reisio> can help find big files fast
<FWB> What's the difference beetwen desktop and alternate?
<reisio> s/1G/500M/, etc.
<reisio> FWB: the "desktop" installer has a lot of fancy graphics you don't need to install
<reisio> which can potentially fail
<reisio> making it harder to install
<reisio> so more comfortable for the average user to install with, with a trade off of a higher chance something will fail
<reisio> fewer options exposed, too, IIRC
<FWB> Well, i'll use alternate then
<reisio> the alternate would theoretically also make a worse spare live OS, too
<reisio> as it has less software on it
<reisio> tradeoffs everywhere :)
<ldiamond> wow
<paulmonochrome> i'm trying kubuntu on pentium-m with all peckages rebuilding for this cpu, because qt optimises better after recompilation, and it works fine too о__О
<ldiamond> $ tmux
<ldiamond> can't create socket: No space left on device
<reisio> ldiamond: try as root
<Danato> i wanna install ubuntu on my nokia 3310 o.o
<reisio> do eet
<Danato> that would be awesome lol
<paulmonochrome> Danato it will be cool
<yeyeman> there is like 5 versions of java
<yeyeman> which should I get for learning to program it?
<reisio> yeyeman: none
<reisio> learn Python instead
<yeyeman> I already know python
<reisio> yeyeman: learn befunge instead, then
<Peyam> yeyeman, python is the easiest one to begin with.
<reisio> openjdk-?-jre
<reisio> waste of time, terrible language, has no future
<Peyam> yeyeman, I recommend c++  otherwise. I do java in Android programming
<Peyam> yeyeman, when you know c++ in basic level you may begin with qt
<reisio> :/
<reisio> Qt also has no future
<Peyam> reisio, what language has a future then?
<reisio> C has, Python has for a while at least, Go maybe
<reisio> sh isn't going anywhere :)
<dinosrule> rotflmao
<reisio> and befunge of course
<Peyam> reisio, I dont like python library
<reisio> in the future we'll use befunge with dem quantum computadors
<reisio> Peyam: so?
<yeyeman> what is befunge?
<Peyam> reisio, I dont like it. Qt works very good for me. in mathematics I use MATLAB and octave
<yeyeman> I want to work as a programmer in the future
<elky> reisio: you're not being helpful.
<Peyam> yeyeman, in what ? indutry? gaming? ..
<reisio> sure I am
<elky> no you're not.
<yeyeman> Peyam, probably gaming
<dinosrule> yeyeman: best ignore reisio. The answer to your actual question is "default-jre", which will install some version of OpenJDK that works fine.
<reisio> elky: well if you say so I guess it must be true
<Peyam> yeyeman, Java
<Danato> its hard to predict the future, the creator of MINIX said that Linux would have no future, because it was too dependent of X86 which according to him also would have no future... well that was on the 90's
<reisio> Linux has a future, just not an eternal one
<yeyeman> dinosrule, thanks
<dinosrule> yeyeman: oh, and you want default-jdk too, since you'll be writing programs
<Danato> reisio: nothing does :)
<reisio> Danato: bananas
<Peyam> yeyeman,  I can recommend c++ in gaming becouse of lack of protection from memmory leaks. C# iis very good programming games. Java is not avalilable in consoles. so you will end up with c#
<dinosrule> also BeOS
<Peyam> yeyeman, *Ican't *
<yeyeman> java
<yeyeman> seems obsolete
<Peyam> yeyeman, and it depend for which platform you want o make games in. but when you learn one language in gaming you will easy learn others
<Peyam> yeyeman, I recommend java and C#, especially C# becouse of it's easyness
<reisio> yeyeman: yarp
<Peyam> reisio, what areyou talking about?
<reisio> Peyam: when?
<Peyam> yarp
<reisio> Peyam: oh, means agreement
<Danato> bananas
<reisio> Danato: yarp
<Peyam> reisio, what does it stands for?
 * dinosrule points the non-support discussion towards #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> Peyam: mispronounced 'yes'-like stuff
<Danato> Peyam: something like yup in a funny way to say it
<Peyam> It should be yapp
<Peyam> okej okej Now I got it
<ldiamond> reisio, just found that: 15374.6MB /tmp/tmpf9PQ42N sh
<reisio> ldiamond: fun
<ldiamond> using lsof
<Danato> Peyam: *okay
<reisio> ldiamond: be curious to know what
<wilee-nilee> ldiamond, heh 15 gigs
<reisio> yeah that's a nice one
<Peyam> Danato, swedish, okej = Okey = Okay
<Peyam> what is shiznt?
<milk> Good evening all. Can anyone please advise how I can remove vim-tiny [7.2] without removing ubuntu-minimal? I'd like to build Vim from source to get 7.3.
<elky> Peyam: it's a discussion for another place. this is a technical support channel
<Peyam> okej
<Danato> Peyam: i know, ive got some Swedish friends and i'm always correcting them lol
<zykotick9> milk: what's the feature in 7.3 you need?
<ldiamond> Really wondering what that's all about
<milk> zykotick9: A number of the vimscripts I use require 7.3.
<zykotick9> milk: ok, so long as you actually HAVE a reason.  best of luck.
<zykotick9> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.000-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 848 kB, installed size 2036 kB
<milk> zykotick9: Hehe, thanks.
<ldiamond> VLC recording my webcam (though no webcam is plugged in)
<evanvarvell> shiznt is the opposite of shizare  or shizis
<zykotick9> milk: are you on 12.04?
<zykotick9> milk: i fired up my vim, and EVEN i have 7.3...
<milk> zykotick9: 10.4.2 LTS, and it's not my server ;/
<zykotick9> milk: pufff EOL... get a supported release
<zykotick9> milk: 10.04 is supported on server still, but...
<evanvarvell> maybe shiznt is opposite shizam
<ldiamond> Cool, just saved 15gb!
<reisio> ldiamond: what was it?
<ldiamond> vlc automatically recording video and buffering on /tmp
<reisio> ah
<ki4ro> evanvarvell, now that's funny!
<milk> zykotick9: Server owner isn't a big vim fan so prolly wouldn't pander to my editor preference. Apparently I can use dpkg directly to remove it, but then apt will get confused later on..
<zykotick9> milk: ya, i don't think it's gonna be easy.  vim-tiny is "core" and apt is NOT gonna like it being removed!  this MIGHT be a lot more work then it's worth?  best of luck.
<zykotick9> milk: the server owner might not be happy if you break the entire install, just to update vim...
<milk> zykotick9: Cheers, and true. I see there's a Launchpad issue for it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/998309 - but no change there since last year. Och!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 998309 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "remove vim-tiny will remove ubuntu-minimal" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jnpplf> Any suggestions as to why my update manager, moving from 13.04 to 13.10, segfaults after "extracting 'saucy.tar.gz'"?
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, why is there a tar of saucy?
<jnpplf> I don't know, that's what falls out of the terminal if I start update-manager -d
<jnpplf> I'm not fetching anything manually
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, No reason to use the terminal, the update manager will do it if software sources is set for all upgrades, look on the setup for that tar and make sure you have removed any ppa's and extra repos.
<zykotick9> jnpplf: and if you take the -d out, any change?  fyi, -d is for "development" (aka beta)
<jnpplf> No, update manager fails silently, that's why I ran it from the terminal.
<jnpplf> I couldn't find a pertinent log entry, but was maybe looking in the wrong place
<jnpplf> I'm informed that there's a new version, it downloads the release upgrade tool (apparently), then dies
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, You have 13.04 backed up?
<jnpplf> Eh, it's not a critical install
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, A fresh install would be much faster.
<jnpplf> It's not that uncritical :p
<jnpplf> I would definitely rather fix the issue than start again or go through a backup/restore
<jnpplf> am trying do-release-upgrade now, seems to be making progress
<buu> I don't suppose anyone knows how to get netflix-desktop working with hw-acceleration? When I enable it and launch a siverlight app the app disappears completely but I Still get sound coming out
<reisio> is netflix-desktop using pipelight at this point?
<shroomduke> after installing xubuntu I seem to have two screen savers running and other duplicate daemons
<shroomduke> are there any known  problems with having gnome, LXDE, xubuntu, openbox installed at the same time?
<Duel-Travis> Someone help me with skype?
<Duel-Travis> When someone tries to call me and I answer
<Duel-Travis> It shuts down
<wilee-nilee> !enter | Duel-Travis
<ubottu> Duel-Travis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, It is a bit of a power hog, could this be an issue?
<Duel-Travis> oh idk.
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, Have you used it successfully?
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, what is the issue?
<MobGod> can someone tell me what FTP program they suggest
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, When someone calls me they cant hear me and skype force closes
<Duel-Travis> MobGod, FIleZilla
<MobGod> for some reason i thought ubuntu came with one but i don't see one so i need to install it
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, do you have 32bits files installed?
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, not sure.
<MobGod> Duel-Travis don't think filezilla will work with command line
<shroomduke> did you try typing ftp at the command prompt MobGod
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, do you use a 64 bits system? is it 13.10 or 04?
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, 64 bit, .10
<Peyam> MobGod, filezilla is what I use.
<Duel-Travis> ^
<MobGod> shroomduke yes that does work but i need to FTP into that machine and i keep getting connection failed
<Peyam> Duel-Travis,  13.10 should have the 32 preinstalled, last time I checked but try to run the command I gave you and tell me what it says
<Duel-Travis> package has no installation candidate
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, yes. it is becouse it already has it.
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, where did you installed skype from?
<MobGod> shroomduke do you suggest anything ?
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, try this : sudo dpkg –add-architecture i386
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, Skype website?
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, you shouldnt
<guest_____> How do I add widget icons (bottom center) in XFCE as seen in Mac laptops?
<Peyam> try the command I gave you
<Peyam> guest_____,  you mean docky?
<guest_____> Peyam, yes. Are there others available that are similar?
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, it said error need an action option
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, You have a panel there, do you not want it?
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, uninstall skype!
<Duel-Travis> how?
<Duel-Travis> sudo apt-get purge skype?
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, doen't  sudo apt-get remove skype work?
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, idk want me to try?
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, yes
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, okay Removing
<Peyam> good
<guest_____> Peyam, the default is cool but I would like to customize it for my most often used apps.
<Peyam> when the uninstalation is done , try this command : sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Crimson_Rogue> hello. I'm running sudo apt-get upgrade and I get this message: No such key 'auto-launch' in schema 'com.ubuntu.update-notifier' as specified in override file '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/20_xubuntu-default-settings.gschema.override'; ignoring override for this key.
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, okay done
<Crimson_Rogue> what does this mean?
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, okay added?
<MobGod> Duel-Travis maybe you can answer since shroomduke left me
<Peyam> guest_____,  right click > ad new item > launcher
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<trism> Crimson_Rogue: it's not a big deal, auto-launch is an old key that I guess xubuntu disabled, but it's gone in 13.10
<Duel-Travis> MobGod, What was your question?
<Crimson_Rogue> okay, so how do I fix it?
<Crimson_Rogue> and it is a big deal... Security Breach @ trism
<trism> Crimson_Rogue: it's not broken, but you could remove the key from /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/20_xubuntu-default-settings.gschema.override if you care that much
<Peyam> Crimson_Rogue, update via  software updater and tell me the message!
<trism> Crimson_Rogue: it isn't a security issue, it ignores non-existent keys, it just complains about them
<Crimson_Rogue> give me a sec
<guest_____> Peyam, right click --> Create New Launcher ?
<Crimson_Rogue> I don't want my box complaining about anything...
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, installing
<Crimson_Rogue> I want my box to be happy
<Peyam> guest_____, right click > panel>add new item! and choose launcher from the menu
<MobGod> ftp can't login
<MobGod> anyway i can check if it's running
<trism> Crimson_Rogue: then remove the key as I just said, and subscribe to bug 1227637
<ubottu> bug 1227637 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "non existing key specified in override file" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227637
<Peyam> MobGod, what host do you use?
<Crimson_Rogue> thank you ubottu
<Crimson_Rogue> thank you trism
<MobGod> Peyam host ?
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, okay done?
<Peyam> MobGod, try to remove you account and log in again
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, so. launch skype
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, Why dont creators update this?
<Peyam> Duel-Travis, does it work?
<Duel-Travis> Peyam, Testing
<MobGod> /
<MobGod> could it be possible that it's noit running Peyam
<MobGod> not*
<Peyam> MobGod, I have similiar problem with my ftp and I just remove my account and log in again. it works after some tries
<MobGod> Peyam i don't think it's running because i keep getting connection refused
<Peyam> MobGod, then kill it first
<MobGod> Peyam so how do i check to see if it's even running ATM
<Peyam> Kill it and try to log in again!
<MobGod> Peyam what is the command
<Peyam> just try to file > quit
<Crimson_Rogue> could someone tell me a different way to upgrade to 14.04 pre-beta other than sudo do-release-upgrade -d; because I get the following errors: http://pastebin.com/NA8pmYTu
<MobGod> i mean to check for FTP
<Peyam> MobGod, Other wise look at task manager
<MobGod> Peyam there is no file
<MobGod> no task manger
<MobGod> this is using a shell
<MobGod> command line
<MobGod> ps aux | grep ?
<Peyam> okej okej. I son't know then
<Peyam> maybe exit
<MobGod> Peyam thats not it heh
<MobGod> Duel-Travis canm you assit with this one
<Peyam> MobGod, then I dont kno
<MobGod> wow a lot of typo's]
<MobGod> sheesh
<Duel-Travis> MobGod, What is the problemo?
<MobGod> ftp
<MobGod> but i think i got it now was trying to see how i can check to see if my ftp is accepting copnnections
<MobGod> crap still no good
<MobGod> ack
<Duel-Travis> MobGod, ALl I use is FileZilla for transfering files over to my Ps3.
<DCManning> Can someone please assist me with removing email addresses off of the Mozilla Thunderbird program?
<MobGod> Duel-Travis ok
<MobGod> i will get to it thanks
<MobGod> bbl
<DCManning> Is there ANYONE on here who can assist with questions?
<dita> bermasalah dengan kartu kredit/ Kredit Tanpa agunan?? kami bantu PEMUTIHAN ( dibebas bayarkan ) hub. 021 9040 9949
<Crimson_Rogue> YAY! disabled extras from /etc/apt/sources.list and now I'm upgrading to 14.04. YAY
<Crimson_Rogue> I'm so HAPPY
<DCManning> Is there ANYONE who can bloody well help me with an issue on my UBUNTU computer????
<DCManning> 1654 People on here and not a bloody one of you has a moment to assist me?
<soy_el_pulpo> Anyone has not come today...
<cprofitt> DCManning: at times it is not a question of time, but knowledge
<cprofitt> let me scroll back and see what your issue is
<wilee-nilee> soy_el_pulpo, Pardon?
<Jeruvy> DCManning you can try Mozilla support.  You haven't really told us what your issue is and what it has to do with Ubuntu
<DCManning> I asked earlier if someone can assist me in deleting an email address off of my Mozilla Thunderbird Email Program
<cprofitt> DCManning: so you need to remove an email address from Thunderbird?
<DCManning> Aye
<soy_el_pulpo> from the autocomplete?
<DCManning> I just want to remove an email address that is no longer valid
<cprofitt> DCManning: to clarify from your list of accounts or from your address book?
<DCManning> List of accounts
<wilee-nilee> DCManning, tools-address book right click-delete
<cprofitt> DCManning: here is a link to an askubuntu that should help
<cprofitt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/249776/how-can-i-delete-a-mail-account-in-thunderbird
<wilee-nilee> DCManning, This your email address?
<cprofitt> DCManning: that answer should do the trick
<wilee-nilee> !details | soy_el_pulpo
<ubottu> soy_el_pulpo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DCManning> Thanks, that fixed it
<cprofitt> DCManning: awesome
<rodger_nc> I am getting the following on my new install of the latest ubuntu:  You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “SONY_DVD_RECORDER_VOLUME”.
<soy_el_pulpo> wilee-nilee: what are you talking about? I haven't ask anything
<DCManning> I called the a support line and they were so helpful, they suggested I use this chat program to ask for help
<wilee-nilee> soy_el_pulpo, That is the point.
<soy_el_pulpo> wilee-nilee: ...?
<wilee-nilee> and yes you asked a question
<soy_el_pulpo> wilee-nilee: to DCManning
<wilee-nilee> soy_el_pulpo, Then use a nick.
<soy_el_pulpo> wilee-nilee: if that makes you happy and less bitter, I will. ;)
<rodger_nc> How do I access my DVDs?
<RobbyF> insert into your DVD drive
<wilee-nilee> rodger_nc, Not showing or not playing?
<zykotick9> !dvd | rodger_nc
<rawfodog> how do I VNC into my ubuntu machine with windows 7 ?
<ubottu> rodger_nc: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rodger_nc> Is ther a permission issue withe the /media folder
<rodger_nc> I am getting the following on my new install of the latest ubuntu:  You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “SONY_DVD_RECORDER_VOLUME”.
<rawfodog> Do I install a vnc server on my computer oris it already running ?
<rodger_nc> this is not commerical DVD
<Danato> huh guys is it normal to have a process being used by users "nobody" and "whoopsie"??
<rodger_nc> I loaded libdvdread4  and ran the css script and rebooted and still get permission issues
<babinlonston> how to add a service in run level
<Danato> idk if i should be comfortable with nobody and whoopsie, but since its linux im gonna trust that its nothing harmful
<trism> !info whoopsie | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: whoopsie (source: whoopsie): Ubuntu error tracker submission. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.24.1 (saucy), package size 25 kB, installed size 110 kB
<Danato> trism: what about nobody?
<Danato> !info nobody
<ubottu> Package nobody does not exist in saucy
<Danato> nobody     954   812  0 10:48 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground --no-hosts -
<trism> Danato: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobody_(username)
<trism> Danato: dnsmasq drops privs for security reasons
<rodger_nc> I am using ubuntu 13.10 and can not get ANY DVD to play even NON commercial - I get permission issues.  I loaded libdvdread4 and ran the css script and rebooted and still get permission issues.
<Danato> trism: got it, thanks
<Danato> rodger_nc: I dont even remember the last time I watched something from a DVD
<rodger_nc> it is interesting that the media directory shows me as owner but will not allow me to change the permissions to list
<rodger_nc> I have DVDs from work to view
<rodger_nc> short videos
<rodger_nc> made at work
<rodger_nc> this is ridiculous
<hooligan> 127.0.0.1:6668
<KnownSyntax> At what point will Ubuntu complain really bad if you don't restart? (Ubuntu Server) since on login it says *system needs a restart* lol
<Peyam> sorry guys. does anyone ofyou know what does the fox say?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> rodger_nc: What player are you trying to use and what is the exact error message? Did you mount the DVD manually?
<wilee-nilee> KnownSyntax, May be a security or kernel update, your choice really.
<KnownSyntax> I'm assuming it's a kernel update more then likely, was just curious though. Thanks!
<abaddon> Quick question, when I type users in my terminal I get a list of four users all named with my user name. What's with that?
<FormerlySpoon> yodi yodi yoooo
<Jordan_U> abaddon: Because you're logged in more than once.
<abaddon> Jordan_U: But...why? I just rebooted my sys
<trustnoone> http://askubuntu.com/questions/379667/installing-nvidia-770-on-ubuntu-13-10
<trustnoone> halp pleaseeeeeeeee
<fahadash> ls -dR is giving me just a '.' in ubuntu... I checked the man pages I am using correct switches
<Duel-Travis> how do I change my registered username?
<Duel-Travis> How can I change my username on here?
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, You can just add additional nicks to your account if you want.
<Duel-Travis> wilee-nilee, what do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> you registered?
<Duel-Travis> wilee-nilee, and yes. I needed to to be able to join CM
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, CM?
<Duel-Travis> wilee-nilee, a Channel that required regist.
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, A closed channel?
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, Are you registered with freenode?
<Duel-Travis> wilee-nilee, Not sure.
<Duel-Travis> wilee-nilee, I think so
<rypervenche> fahadash: That's normal. What do you want ls to do?
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, You would know if you were, or at least you should, go to ##freenode and ask if you are
<zykotick9> fahadash: what are you hoping/trying to get for output?
<wilee-nilee> !register | Negative
<ubottu> Negative: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wilee-nilee> Negative, register and after awhile get a cloak and be cool like us. ;)
<Negative> wilee-nilee, what u mean,.
<zykotick9> !cloak | Negative
<ubottu> Negative: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<wilee-nilee> Negative, Right click my nick, no IP
<wilee-nilee> I be cloaked
<Negative> okay?
<wilee-nilee> its not that important some of us like that, and the be cool is a joke get it..................
<Negative> how do I log out of this account?
<wilee-nilee> Heh, its like talking to a brick wall.
<fahadash> rypervenche, zykotick9... Thanks... I was trying to print all directory names in current hierarchy.. I got it
<macdabby> is it possible that a python script run by upstart might not be able to make a network connection because of permissions?
<rootyayo> hola
<Danato> hey rootyayo
<wilee-nilee> !root | rootyayo
<ubottu> rootyayo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Avidya> Hola
<wilee-nilee> hehe meant root on the irc
<Paulus68_1> !es|Avidya
<ubottu> Avidya: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rootyayo> ok
<yeyeman> what can make pdf on ubuntu?
<krutoileshii> open office
<krutoileshii> can save as a PDF
<yeyeman> libre office?
<krutoileshii> anyone know how to find out which DKMS module generating an error  "dkms.conf: Error! No 'BUILT_MODULE_NAME' directive specified for record #0."
<yeyeman> libre office does not seem to be able to save pdf files
<krutoileshii> libre office should be able to convert to PDF
<krutoileshii> i've been doing it before no problem
<krutoileshii> you can also probably just print to PDF form it
<ObrienDave> yeyeman, there is a LibreOffice multi-save extension that does save PDF files
<krutoileshii> anyone know how to find out which DKMS module generating an error  "dkms.conf: Error! No 'BUILT_MODULE_NAME' directive specified for record #0."
<Paulus68_1> !patience|krutoileshii
<ubottu> krutoileshii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<krutoileshii> just a bit more background. the only two modules i know that are DKMS for sure are ctn91xx and nvidia
<MKCoin> need some quick help: I have a program running on another tty, can I sort of 'shunt' it to this one?
<zykotick9> MKCoin: by TTY do you really mean console (a TTY is any terminal, console or xorg)?  what do you mean by shunt?  switch?  if you want to do that sort of thing, i'd strongly suggest you start using tmux or gnu/screen.
<MKCoin> compiz crashed so I did the ctrl-alt-f1 thing to switch to tty1 and ran compiz again, was wondering how I could make compiz keep running when I log out of that terminal. I ended up just running compiz --replace over here to get around it.
<MKCoin> so you know what I mean, zykotick9?
<zykotick9> MKCoin: not really...  BUT if you want things to "keep running" that gets another tmux/screen suggestion ;)
<MKCoin> alright, I'll check that out, thanks.
<Vivekananda> hey everyone so I used nautilus to ftp and can look at the folder in there. Now what I want to do is to cd in the to folder using cli and do a git clone. on trying cd /media/ftpfolder it says permission denied
<Vivekananda> what do I do ?
<Jordan_U> Vivekananda: cd ~/.gvfs/; ls
<Vivekananda> do I run that command ?
<megadeath> what image viewer do you recomend?
<zykotick9> !info nautilus-open-terminal | Vivekananda this may also be of interest
<ubottu> Vivekananda this may also be of interest: nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20-1 (saucy), package size 67 kB, installed size 801 kB
<Vivekananda> Jordan_U: what do I do with your command ?
<zykotick9> Vivekananda: open a terminal and try it.  the ; separates two commands, run "cd ~/.gvfs" then run "ls"
<Vivekananda> on running ls I get
<Vivekananda> zykotick9: I tried to do git clone to the folder but I saw --- fatal: failed to copy file to '.git/objects/00/2ee9104516d434ad985906eb04cdc17dc5e01a': Operation not supported  and then everything disappeared
<lotuspsychje> megadeath: dont you like the default one?
<zykotick9> Vivekananda: when you ran ls did it show the contents of the ftp directory you where expecting?
<Vivekananda> yep I did ls and it showed --  ls FTP as ftpsafeview on 184.168.234.1  cd FTP\ as\ ftpsafeview\ on\ 184.168.234.1/
<zykotick9> Vivekananda: i have no suggestion, sorry.  2 comments though - A) FUSE / gvfs might be a bit lacking in some areas and B) FTP MUST DIE!
<Vivekananda> so tell me how to clone a git repo on a remote location accessible by ftp
<zykotick9> Vivekananda: i can't... hopefully someone else is more knowledable in this area.  best of luck.
<unrecovered> somebody say something
<ObrienDave> something
<unrecovered> thanks
<frybye> Hi I just followed instructions in ubuntuhandbook.org to install kernel 3.12 on my ubuntu 13.10 installation... it does not boot correctly and I have had to select boot to kernel 3.8 in grub to get this running..
<frybye> now the problem ist that command sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.12.0-* linux-headers-3.12.0-*
<frybye> is not working - to let me get rind of 3.12 - any ideas? Is it because I am running 3.8 right now to get access?
<wilee-nilee> frybye, uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image  will give you the parts of the kernel so you can remove them, you could install ubuntu tweak and use its janitor to do i easily.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<pinPoint> any luck on getting apache 2.4.6 on ubuntu 12.04.3 lts yet?
<frybye> wilee-nilee: thanks pal -
<frybye> wilee-nilee: is that the  unity tweak tool   ??
<frybye> ok - have found stuff on wiki...
<wilee-nilee> frybye, ubuntu tweak its in a ppa.
<frybye> wilee-nilee: yeah - thanks I see now...
<wilee-nilee> cool
<chris_r_bnc> in linux, is there a way to reconfigure the retransmission interval of the initial TCP SYN packet (before connect())?
<CiSense> hi, I have 13.04 and XP installed and want to add 13.10. When I start the 13.10 install from USB and select "something else" (to keep XP and 13.04) should I use /dev/sda for the “Device for boot loader installation”? Gparted says the boot partition is /dev/sda1 and 13.04 root is in /dev/sda12
<zykotick9> CiSense: yes, you want Grub (the boot loader) installed on the MBR - so sda
<CiSense> zykotick9, thanks, AFAIK grub2 is already installed there
<zykotick9> CiSense: this is gonna overright that previous grub
<CiSense> zykotick9, now you are scaring me :)
<zykotick9> CiSense: it "should" be ok
<CiSense> zykotick9, okay
<CiSense> what can I do to recover my 13.04 if it isn't?
<zykotick9> CiSense: in a situation where you have more then 1 gnu/linux installed, it's whatever grub you installed last that is in charge.  after install if anything is missing from your menu, boot into your new ubuntu and run "sudo update-grub" and it should add everything it sees (if this doesn't happen by default)
<CiSense> i'm not so worried about XP
<wilee-nilee> its eol in less than six months
 * wilee-nilee looks for the champagne
<ObrienDave> I asked the local hospital last week when all of their XP patient stations on wheels become EOL in April
<ObrienDave> "who knows" was the response. made me feel really safe there LOL
<wilee-nilee> code 3 we have a virus on cart 10
<ObrienDave> just about right LOL
<ObrienDave> "sorry, we thought YOU had a virus" ;))
<Doops> hello?
<Ben64> hi Doops
<Doops> Sorry if this is kind of a dumb question, but I'm looking for help with a recent issue I've come accross with Ubuntu 12.04 and I'm not sure how to fix it, or if i'm able to
<Doops> am i in the right room for that?
<kostkon> y
<ObrienDave> state your question
<reisio> Doops: pppprobably
<Doops> well today when I booted up my laptop, ide been unable to load the OS.  it keeps going through error checking and stating that it found errors.
<Doops> sorry im kinda running back and forth between rooms gve me a sec and i can get you the actual message
<ObrienDave> we're patient that way ;)
<Doops> hah ^_^;
<Doops> sorry, its still on a black screen :/
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: I'm looking at purchasing an XP or atleast Vista era computer. Do you think the XP era ones would be able to boot from usb to install ubuntu?
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: why xp era? How much?
<wilee-nilee> isn't xp like aroiund 17 years old
<ObrienDave> BuntuFuntu, you would need to check the BIOS to see if it would work that way
<Doops> ok, its checking the disk drive for errors now. (=b^_^)=b
<frybye> Hi wilee-nilee thanks for your help - in the end I was able to stick with the 3.12 kernel - just had to get a nividia 331 driver installed.. but thanks anyhows.. the ubuntu tweak thingy is cool either way..
<BuntuFuntu> Wilee-nilee: No XP was released around 2002. it's only 11 years but still a little old.
<wilee-nilee> frybye, cool, enjoy
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: why xp era? How much?
<wilee-nilee> ah 2002 those were the daze
<Warpl> Good day
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: Because It's cheap and only 80$ from this Facebook Yard sale thing in my  town. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow(:
<Warpl> I have a strange problem with squidGuard. Can somebody help me, please? )
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: mmm, you know a _brand new_ computer will be like only double that
<Doops> OOp! error came up! "Errors were found while checking the disk for drive /"
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: but will be well over four times as powerful
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: Yes but why would I want to support a company that uses DRM like Microsoft?
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: you think buying 2nd hand doesn't do that?
<Warpl> WHen I try to launch squidGuard, it gives me a syntax error in config file, in line "dbhome /var/lib/squidguard/db"
<BuntuFuntu> The money doesn't go to Microsof though like if I bought it brand new.
<Doops> any ideas?   o_O
<reisio> you can actually buy new computers without Windows, if you really want to
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: sure it does
<Warpl> But when I use the default config with the same line - all goes ok
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: How? o.o
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: it goes to the human you buy it from, who uses that money to offset their having paid Microsfot
<Warpl> I've copied this line from default config into my config, but no result. What can it be?
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: Ah. But anyways, it's an XP era computer, but it doesn't have XP anymore. It's running some small linux distro. I think it's either Tiny or Puppy.
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: doesn't matter
<Doops> does anybody know any issues regarding an error i've been recieving after booting up my computer?  "Errors were found while checking the disk for drive /?
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: you know the processor/ram specs?
<ObrienDave> Warpl, go with the default config. change ONE thing at a time until you get the same error. that way you know what triggered it
 * Paulus68_1 still working with good old XP at work *sigh*
<Warpl> ObrienDave, but in my config I've already wrote all the rules, and squidGuard gives error only in first string
<BuntuFuntu> I think he said it has 1 gig of ram but I'm unsure of the processor. I'd have to ask.
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: $80 for a 9-year-old computer is ridiculous :)
<reisio> tell him you'll take it off his hands for him
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: That's what I thought. People around here expect too much. o.O
<reisio> everybody wants their junk to be worth what it was new
<reisio> it isn't
<reisio> a new computer for like $200 will come with 4GB of RAM easily
<reisio> and a >2GHz multi core processor
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: Right?
<reisio> and maybe even dedicated graphics
<reisio> $80 is practically half the cost of that, and you won't come near to half the capability, plus it'll draw more power and be worn out
<reisio> just sayin' :p
<BuntuFuntu> IBM Thinkpad T30 is what it is.
<linu1> hi i have using pn533 rfid reader to read a rfid card i have been using linuxnfc neard,can you tell me how to read a card in linuxnfc
<BuntuFuntu> Dinosaur to me o.O
<reisio> those are nice laptops, but they aren't worth half the cost of a new computer a decade later
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: Def not. But Linux I'm sure could give it some life back(:
<reisio> that isn't the question :p
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: The laptop I'm on right now is only 2 years old but I'm already having to replace a part XD
<ObrienDave> Offer him $40.not worth much more than that
<reisio> $40 is charitable
<BuntuFuntu> 0briendave: Will do that.
<reisio> what's he going to do with $40, buy some KFC?
<reisio> whereas if you save $40 times four, you can get a massively superior _new_ computer
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: And the thinkpad has only a 40gb Hard Drive compared to my Lenovo's 250GB XD
<reisio> waste of cash
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: I plan on using it as a test machine. Def not a daily user.
 * reisio shrugs
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: Still might be a waste of cash, but It'll atleast get some use.
<ObrienDave> agrees ^^
<ObrienDave> your money
<BuntuFuntu> obriendave; Maybe I could try talking him down even lower then 40 XD
<frybye> Hi - if I have had ubuntu-proposed sources active for a while - and then de-select the proposed sources - can this cause problems?
<BuntuFuntu> and I just remembered. I should probably run an update on my 'Buntu :3
<frybye> BuntuFuntu: you refering to your kernel version - I just installed 3.12 but with a nividia gt240 grafic card - had to go and get the 311 driver installed to work with kernel 3.12
<frybye> e e e nvidia 331 - not 311 - sorry...
<BuntuFuntu> Frybye: No. Just a regular Ubuntu software update. I don't mess with the kernel ;o
<frybye> BuntuFuntu: ok - eh would it not be better to have the updates auto-advised or similar..?
<frybye> anybody got a tip about wether de-selecting the ubuntu-proposed sources can cause a problem??
<BuntuFuntu> Apparently no updates available o.O
<frybye> which ubuntu are you on BuntuFuntu ??
<BuntuFuntu> frybye: 12.04 LTS
<BuntuFuntu> I like the long term releases. :P
<frybye> well since it was released there will for sure have been some updates I guess..?
<BuntuFuntu> Frybye; Yes. Ever since I've installed it I've always updated stuff through Update Manager. lol
<helmut_> hi
<frybye> BuntuFuntu: ok fine - just didn't sound like that at first...
<frybye> Hi helmut_ was los?
<BuntuFuntu> frybye: Yeah I see that now lol.. Sorry
<frybye> helmut_: nicht das ich äerger will - hier gilt english normalerweise.. ;=)
 * BuntuFuntu wishes Skyrim could run on Ubuntu
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: does
<BuntuFuntu> reisio: How do I get to? ;o
<pinPoint> does anyone know if I say installed a program from a ppa, will ubuntu later try to overwrite it if a newer version comes out from official chans?
<reisio> you can run it via Wine; it might also be available via Steam, I don't follow that
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: An askubuntu search says it should be runnable with the Steam 4 Linux client +Wine+PlayonLinux
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: or without steam: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22skyrim%22%20site%3Aappdb.winehq.org
<BuntuFuntu> Reisio: But I bought it off steam :o
<reisio> I don't really follow steam, but if it's on steam I doubt it needs wine
 * reisio shrugs
<BuntuFuntu> Might not, I'm just reading what askubuntu says :p
<pinPoint> reisio: what do you think? :)
<reisio> pinPoint: 'bout what?
<pinPoint> running something from ppa... if ubuntu releases a newer version down the road, would it offer me to over write it?
<XMLnewbi> how do i get this github key copyied, its one line and huge and nano has no select all. is there a command to open it in gedit or something?
<reisio> XMLnewbi: how'd you open it in nano?
<hispeed67> have they had any luck getting wnda3100v2 working on linux yet?
<hispeed67> or the wnda4100?
<XMLnewbi> nano git_rsa.pub
<XMLnewbi> ...
<Ben64> gedit git_rsa.pub
<erikrulez> hi
<erikrulez> i need some help
<XMLnewbi> gedit git_rsa.pub didnt work lol
<erikrulez> how do i change directory ?
<XMLnewbi> cd
<Ben64> !work | XMLnewbi
<ubottu> XMLnewbi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<reisio> erikrulez: cd dir/ectory
<XMLnewbi> gedit git_rsa.pub didnt open the file in gedit*
<erikrulez> I dont know how because...
<erikrulez> i dont know WHAT IS THE MAIN DIRECTORY
<XMLnewbi> cd and ls
<XMLnewbi> bread a butter
<hispeed67> erikrulez: cd, ls and pwd are your friends
<Ben64> XMLnewbi: so nothing happens when you try?
<erikrulez> ok gotcha:)
<Ben64> erikrulez: explain what you actually want to do
<erikrulez> its ok, i just figured it:)
<XMLnewbi> nano opens, but its one line, and id be copy/pasting like 20 times
<XMLnewbi> also, I did show hidden files, but .ssh didnt show in the home folder?
<reisio> erikrulez: 'cd' goes back to your "main" directory
<reisio> erikrulez: which tends to be /home/yourUser/ AKA ~/
<reisio> XMLnewbi: doesn't necessarily exist by default
<seomarik> ивет
<seomarik> всем привет
<Ben64> !ru | seomarik
<ubottu> seomarik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<erikrulez> how do i move a file from desktop to ''/var/www/'' ?
<XMLnewbi> oh, its now showing and hidden files
<XMLnewbi> any*
<seomarik> язык у меня русский?
<Ben64> erikrulez: mv /path/to/file /var/www/
<erikrulez> aha thanks
<aeon-ltd> !russian | seomarik
<ubottu> seomarik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<seomarik>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<seomarik> всем привет кто есть на канале с Русским языком?
<AdityaRaj> hey guys i need help setting up fingerprint reader on my dell vostro laptop.. can anyone help me please ?
<aeon-ltd> нет пространство, только 'j #ubuntu'
<aeon-ltd> * /j #ubuntu-ru
<hispeed67> anybody familiar with linux usb wireless??
<aeon-ltd> моя ошибка
<erikrulez> hi, i want to transfer ''ezpublish5_community_-2013.1-gpl-full.tar.gz'' from Desktop to var/www
<erikrulez> somehow i fail to do it
<erikrulez> I write
<erikrulez>  mv /home/maui/desktop/ezpublish5_community_-2013.1-gpl-full.tar.gz /home/maui/var/www
<erikrulez> what do i do wrong?
<mapps> whats it say erikj
<mapps> erikrulez even
<mapps> move file a -> file b
<mapps> mv /x/y/a /yz/b
<erikrulez> it says no stat, no such file or directory
<erikrulez> maybe its Desktop and not desktop
<erikrulez> but i tried, and got the same
<mapps> ok
<mapps> go to a terminal
<mapps> and find the file
<mapps> must be wrong dir is all
<erikrulez> cd /home/maui/Desktop?
<mapps> cd /home/maui
<mapps> and ls
<mapps> see if its Desktop or what
<mapps> i dont know where you put the file:D
<erikrulez> its Desktop
<erikrulez> and i tried
<mapps> its /home/mark/Desktop for me
<mapps> yea
<mapps> so try it agaoin
<mapps>  mv /home/maui/Desktop/ezpublish5_community_-2013.1-gpl-full.tar.gz /home/maui/var/www
<erikrulez> i dont have a www in my var
<erikrulez> im trying to follow the instructions here: http://share.ez.no/blogs/thiago-campos-viana/tip-installing-ez-publish-5-on-ubuntu
<erikrulez> should i create the 'www'?
<mapps> yes
<erikrulez> ok, how?
<mapps> where do you need it to be?
<erikrulez> in /var
<mapps> and mkdir = makedir command
<erikrulez> makedir /var/www ?
<Jordan_U> erikrulez: If you don't have /var/www/ then you probably haven't installed apache yet.
<erikrulez> aha
<erikrulez> i thought it should be something already there
<Jordan_U> erikrulez: Install Apache and MySQL.
<erikrulez> ok im googling that 'install apache and mysql ubuntu'
<smartracer> when i install ubuntu alongside windows on a seperate partiotion without using wubi, can i access the file folders in the partition where ubuntu installed?
<erikrulez> my server ip is not showing in browser, so I did not isntall apache correctly:(
<nopolitica> smartracer: it depends on filesystem you use in ubuntu, there's ext2 support for windows
<smartracer> realy? can i use ext2 then i can access that partition too?
<nopolitica> smartracer: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/
<NuSuey> ah hell, the proprietary gpu drivers giving me a headache.. If I use them - I cant do screenshots or record a screen.. all I get recorded is a black screen with cursor :o any ideas how to solve this? (i'm not using compiz  btw)
<Jordan_U> smartracer: Ext3 and Ext4 are also supported.
<erikrulez> how do i find out my apache address?
<nopolitica> NuSuey: Maybe you should automate loading of Xorg according your needs, maybe something like switching between
<mapps> ah erikrulez i assumed you had apache installed
<mapps> erikrulez,  your apache will be your local IP http://localhost also
<NuSuey> nopolitica: well I wouldn't know what to do ..and what do you mean by that :o
<Jordan_U> erikrulez: If you're going to be running a server connected to the internet then, to be perfectly honest, you should learn the basics of networking and security first.
<nopolitica> NuSuey: something like this
<nopolitica> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=960521
<nopolitica> NuSuey: and you can create 2 configurations with needed drivers and/or kernel modules loading
<Guest32960> Can anyone help me?
<NuSuey> nopolitica: but how would that help me? (still no clue what to do)
<erikrulez> localhost works, but still the browser doesnt show a numbered address
<erikrulez> im not going to publish a site from this laptop
<erikrulez> i just want to be able to practize ezpublish
<erikrulez> im learning only the client-based side of web programming (html/css/javascript), I dont want to learn php stuff
<erikrulez> i just realize the www is still not created after I installed apache and mysql
<Jordan_U> erikrulez: How did you install Apache?
<nopolitica> NuSuey: well, I suppose you can use proprietary drivers in case you need some operations, you can't have with generic (or some other driver)...
<erikrulez> from command prompt
<Jordan_U> erikrulez: What command did you run specifically?
<charlin> hi
<erikrulez> the instructions in https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-12-04
<charlin> i wanna to learn C++
<erikrulez> but i did it while on var line in the cp
<erikrulez> dont know if that affects the installation
<Andrewtler> hi everyone
<erikrulez> i was in the var directory
<Andrewtler> what are some cool apps in ubuntu?
<NuSuey> nopolitica: I guess I cant understand you .. well.. what should I do ? :o im using the flgrx gpu driver (amd) which records the screen  - but everything is black.
<Guest32960> ubuntu wont boot anymore, it just sends me to the grub terminal. Anyone know i can do
<Jordan_U> erikrulez: That tuturial is completely innapropriate unless you're using a DigitalOcean hosted server, and has nothing to do with installing Apache.
<erikrulez> oh no :/
<Jordan_U> Guest32960: Did you recently run grub-install or make any other changes that might have caused this?
<Andrewtler> could an update have caused this? ^
<nopolitica> NuSuey: my mistake, i thought u were talking about having some issues with screenshots or performance issues
<erikrulez> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -? this better?
<Guest32960> well I am duealbooting ubuntu with wondws 8 and I recently just updated to 8.1. Could that have anything to do with that
<nopolitica> NuSuey: just check wether kernel modules are loaded and google for your video card with keywords setting up proprietary drivers ubuntu
<Guest32960> I also updated from 13.04 to 13.10
<Andrewtler> hey i have a question
<shagelito> just shoot
<Andrewtler> once you press alt+F7 how do you get back to desktop after that?
<NuSuey> nopolitica: that's too general suggestion for me.. dude, no clue about what where what kernel modules :o
<Jordan_U> erikrulez: Yes, but read the instructions carefully to make sure that you're installing what you want.
<NuSuey> or a better question.. is there a way how to get the latest MESA drivers to 12.04 ?
<smartracer> thanks nopolitica and jordan_U
<Jordan_U> smartracer: You're welcome.
<Andrewtler> oops i meant alt+ctrl+F7
<Guest32960> I have 2 ubuntu options in my bios menu for the boot order. Could this be due to the update from 13.04 to 13.10?
<thorium> hi?
<Andrewtler> exit()
<shagelito> greetings #ubuntu. still have some grub problems, i can boot w8 but no more debian -_-. My distro seems to have been installed in legacy. My boot sector in efi. I know that could be the problem. But before i messed up with my grubs parameters, it worked well. any guess ?
<TomyWork> hi
<TomyWork> why does mountall depend on plymouth?
<TomyWork> i'm using ubuntu server 12.04 LTS on a VM whose console i look at once in a blue moon
<starnix> Good afternoon people :]
<NuSuey> starnix: or morning :)
<tclxa> b2g
<shagelito> whats the common delay i should wait befrore reasking a question withou being noticed as spammer ?
<shagelito> i see..
<NuSuey> anybody with a few minutes to spare? I want to understand what is the deal with the open source drivers.. is it just simple that if I can get the latest mesa (think 9.2) via some source, then it's just done, or is it something far far more harder to understand?:) searching for some info so I can understand it
<NuSuey> radeon is the driver, and mesa - the libraries for it? or..o.O
<WillRock> hello, need some help with the server. I installed, I think it was ubuntu 8.04 back in 2009 and still continue to use it from my slice on rackspace. They migrated and now it's on the cloud and I can't find the slice but that's another story. My server still functions and here is the issue I need help with:
<WillRock> I logged in using winscp and added a website but don't know what file to edit to make it work
<WillRock> I mean, I'm drawing a blank and do not know what key words to enter in google to search
<WillRock> I have multiple websites on there, so I have some experience but am completely out of touch
<WillRock> If anyone is up, please help
<somsip> WillRock: possibly something in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ but it's a wild guess assuming you're running Apache and 8.04 filestructure is the same is current versions
<WillRock> got it, checking
<WillRock> woah, got it! I was searching in the etc folder but couldn't place it.
<WillRock> Thank you so much!
<somsip> WillRock: np
<WillRock> somsip! You are a lifesaver. Would have taken me ages to search and find it.
<NuSuey> well.. that was "helpful" :o
<shagelito> NuSuey: can you reproduce your magic toward my headbreaking problem ? :)
<NuSuey> shagelito: I couldn't understand your problem :o
<shagelito> NuSuey: Well at least you tryed to :D
<shagelito> NuSuey: (what cant you understand ?)
<NuSuey> shagelito: sry..brb 5 min.. well try to explain it more understand-able :)
<auronandace> shagelito: you can't boot debian? this channel is for ubuntu, not debian
<sandman13> has anyone used xfce4 DE for ubuntu? please help me with it
<Fudus> #xubuntu
<auronandace> sandman13: plenty have, there is an official derivative
<auronandace> !xubuntu | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<auronandace> sandman13: you can ask the question in either room
<shagelito> auronandace: well, the problem is booting a common distro. During my searches, debian was not the only distro concerned by this problem. The problem is more me than my OS.
<sandman13> make me clear auronandace does installing xfce would make ubuntu xubuntu?
<auronandace> shagelito: the process is different depending on the distro
<Hanumaan> my bash history is not getting saved ... I kept HISTSIZE and HISTFILESIZE but still does not work I am pasting my bashrc here.http://paste.ubuntu.com/6447113/
<lotuspsychje> !info xubuntu-desktop | sandman13
<shagelito> auronandace: well my mistake then !
<auronandace> sandman13: installing xubuntu-desktop will give you xubuntu (which you can select from the login screen)
<ubottu> sandman13: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.174 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<sandman13> okay
<auronandace> sandman13: it would add xubuntu to ubuntu (not replace it) and you can login to either at the login screen
<sandman13> auronandace so i can choose between two at startup?
<auronandace> sandman13: at the login screen (lightdm)
<Fudus> A little icon appears by your username, click it and you can pick between  the different desktops
<sandman13> auronandace sweet
<sandman13> auronandace what is nautilus
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: you can do this with a lot of window managers, like e17, xubuntu, lubuntu,and many others
<auronandace> sandman13: the file manager
<auronandace> sandman13: xfce uses thunar as the default file manager
<sandman13> is nautilus preinstalled in ubuntu
<Fudus> It is Files
<auronandace> sandman13: yes, it is default for ubuntu
<Fudus> The Cabinet icon on the default Unity Launcher
 * lotuspsychje loved the shell icon more :p
<sandman13> is that Nautilus Fudus?
<Fudus> Yes.
<sandman13> okay
<Fudus> Like Evince is Document Viewer and gedit is Text Editor, Gnome likes using generic names
<sandman13> watching this Fudus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELSyxxZMHH4
<sandman13> he says xfce is more customisable
<Fudus> Never tried it, I like Unity
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: it all depends on what you wanna do exactly
<sandman13> lotuspsychje : meaning? when do i use unity and when i use xfce?
<auronandace> sandman13: what do you mean when? use whatever you like
<johngilch> Hey everyone
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: you can always custom stuff on any window manager, so it all depends what your needs are
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: xubuntu is just lighter to work with
<sandman13> meaning uses low resources right? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> sandman13: lubuntu and xubuntu are light yes
<johngilch> I have an interesting question for anyone who wants to take a stab at it: Say I have 2 hard drives; One with Ubuntu on it, and one that is blank that I want to install Windows on.
<NuSuey> so.. I have working outputs on the main AMD GPU (DVI + DVI) and ubuntu sees 2 screens, but .. the I have a TV plugged in the HDMI output of the secondary (internal GPU) Intel GPU .. that ubuntu doesn't see.. BUT.. I see the console commands on the screen (the loading verbose text) .. :o am I missing something? does the Intel need something to use the HDMI
<NuSuey> screen as a proper screen? ..currently at 12.04 ..
<lotuspsychje> johngilch: i would reccomend not to install windows and use ubuntu on all your drives :p
<johngilch> Before you say it, I already know how to dual boot and reinstall Grub and all that good stuff. I want to go further than that. Is there anyway, say using virtualbox with raw disk access, that I could physically install Windows to that second hard drive and be able to boot from it using Grub?
<NuSuey> lotuspsychje: +1
<sandman13> lotuspsychje: +1
<soman> apt-get distupgrade the same as upgrade plus dependencies handling? Does it mean that better to use dist-upgread instead of upgrade?
<auronandace> johngilch: better a question for #vbox
<vusie> johngilch pm me
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | soman
<ubottu> soman: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<auronandace> soman: upgrade does handle dependencies (just not new dependencies)
<Raymii_> When I want to remove a folder which has too many subfolders (every folder has one subfolder) I get "Cannot allocate memory" from rm. How do I fix this and remove the folder? FS is ext3
<Raymii_> this is the error: http://0paste.com/657
<soman> auronandace: but what about new ubuntu releases? upgrade id uses also to upgrade from release to release? I just want to upgrade installed packages not release
<hamiTR61> selamalikim
<hamiTR61> selam verdik leyn :D
<lotuspsychje> !arabic | hamiTR61
<ubottu> hamiTR61: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<geirha> Raymii_: Oh my, I can see why rm may have issues with that.
<auronandace> soman: you are confusing apt-get upgrade with an actual upgrade to a new release
<Raymii_> geirha Yeah I know. Friend of me tried to be funny.
<hamiTR61> nabaysınız habırda
<hamiTR61> arabic diil TURKISH
<hamiTR61> :D
<lotuspsychje> !tr | hamiTR61
<ubottu> hamiTR61: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<hamiTR61> tknhs
<somsip> Raymii_: rm them in stages? rm -f /folder/{a..m}* (possibly)
<auronandace> soman: do-release-upgrade takes you to a new release
<geirha> Raymii_: find a/ -depth -type d -exec rmdir {} \;   # might hit the same problem though
<Raymii_> somsip Won't work. Tried :(
<Raymii_> geirha Also won't work, tried it.
<geirha> Raymii_: same error?
<Raymii_> geirha yes
<Raymii_> I'm now trying to mount --bind a /tmp/a1 and see if that helps me further, but it doesn;t seem to do so.
<geirha> Raymii_: do you know how many levels there are?
<Raymii_> See the 0paste link: http://0paste.com/657
<geirha> ok, so that's the leaf at the end there
<Raymii_> geirha 71398 subfolders
<Marion_> I hoping someone is available to offer some advice on figuring out the problem with my vbox/vagrant/ubuntu vm.  My vm will not complete provisioning.  It crashes on sudo apt-get update.
<ring3> hi
<gordonjcp> in 13.04, 13.10 and 14.04 I'm getting scrambled text in X
<Rory> gordonjcp: What graphics card?
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: ati grafix card?
<gordonjcp> Intel
<gordonjcp> and if you give me a minute, I'll get the model...
<Rory> gordonjcp: lspci | grep VGA
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: only text or images also?
<soman> auronandace: thanks for explanation
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: might be interesting to tinypic the disformed txt
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: only text, occasional glyphs
<Fudus> Firefox has random corrupted text, Chrome doesn't
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: I will next time it shows up
<soman> another one Q: is gcc planned to be updated in ubuntu repos? it's steel 4.6.3 as when it be installed by default?
<gordonjcp> I know Intel isn't well-supported, but this is a regression ;-)
<lotuspsychje> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.122ubuntu3)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<soman> still*
<Rory> !info gcc
<auronandace> soman: no
<geirha> Raymii_: Hm. I wonder if you'll be able to cd to the bottom, then rmdir your way back up.  PS1='\$ '; declare +x PWD; cd a && while cd ./*/; :; done
<Rory> soman: Generally newer versions aren't just automatically backported
<gordonjcp> aha
<gordonjcp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pangox-compat/+bug/1227569
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1227569 in pangox-compat (Ubuntu) "individual characters frequently corrupted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Raymii_> geirha -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<geirha> Raymii_: err, sorry, forgot "do". while cd ./*/; do :; done
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: it's exactly like the corruption in the video on that bug ;-)
<soman> auronandace: that is for stability or there are some other reasons?
<Raymii_> geirha Lets see if it works.
<auronandace> soman: mostly for stability yes
<auronandace> !latest | soman
<ubottu> soman: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: ever tryed lubuntu or xubuntu for same issue?
<soman> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<auronandace> soman: there are a few exceptions to the rule though (eg firefox)
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: not yet
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: I might next week when I can download the iso
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: how about disabling background blur in compiz
<geirha> Raymii_: if you get to the bottom:  while cd .. && rmdir ./*/; do :; done
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: I'll try that
<Fudus> ccsm, untick blur?
<frdmn_> can someone help me with this aptitude conflict? I had a problem with a full /boot partition and a new kernel, which I already resolved, but now I stuck with this error: http://hastebin.com/caqupafevi
<lotuspsychje> Fudus: yes, not sure that will solve his issue, but worth a try?
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<soman> auronandace: ok. I thought that ubuntu uses every stable release which is in gcc 4.8 if a remember correctly...
<frdmn_> ActionParsnip: http://hastebin.com/hitofehupu
<Fudus> Do you mean the dash blur or the fade in when you open a window?
<lotuspsychje> !who | Fudus
<ubottu> Fudus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_: if you su back to your user and run:  sudo apt-get -f install     is it ok?
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: I think it's specific to Intel
<auronandace> frdmn_: if you resolved the issue by manually deleting something that will likely mess up the package management
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: I know they're not really supported, so I'll go and spend about one coffee's worth on an NVidia card instead
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: yes, thats possible..i had months of scree tearing an an ati card once...kernel updates solved this
<frdmn_> I just purged the unused kernel to clean up space, which worked
<frdmn_> after that I could install the new kernel
<frdmn_> but I coudlnt get rid of that error
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_: if you su back to your user and run:  sudo apt-get -f install     is it ok?
<Marion_> no comments on a problem with sudo apt-get update?  Connection to 127.0.0.1 closed by remote host
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: actually, it's an expensive upgrade because it has to be a half-height card for a small form-factor case - two coffee's worth ;-)
<frdmn_> ActionParsnip: I issued all aptitude commands via root, so there is no user to su back to
<auronandace> soman: at the time of the release you are using 4.6 was probably the latest stable release
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_: you can su to the user you made when you installed the OS, su to that
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_: the fact you used aptitude as root is of no impact to this in any way
<Fudus> I suppose using apt-get install didn't help?
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: try xubuntu on the box, maybe you can have a fast revival :p
<Fudus> insert -f somewhere
<lotuspsychje> Fudus: try use tab for nick insert
<WereCatf> Is there no package file for php-mdb2-driver-sqlite in Saucy Salamander? I upgraded my system and now owncloud refuses to work because it can't find the files provided by that package
<lotuspsychje> !tab | Fudus
<ubottu> Fudus: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<frdmn_> ActionParsnip
<frdmn_> http://hastebin.com/pilodoxuvu.rb
<soman> auronandaceL it seems that I mixup 'release' and 'stable' ;)
<soman> auronandace: it seems that I mixup 'release' and 'stable' ;)
<Raymii_> geirha Still working on the cd...
<ActionParsnip> frhttp://askubuntu.com/questions/252777/how-can-i-resolve-dpkg-dependency/258988
<Raymii_> geirha No errors yet...
<Fudus>  initramfs-tools hängt ab von initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu13.1.1~); aber:
<Fudus>   Version von initramfs-tools-bin auf dem System ist 0.99ubuntu13.4.
<Fudus> Fun error :P
<Rory> Fudus: sudo apt-get -f install
<auronandace> soman: 4.8 wasn't released until 2013, so if you are using 12.04 then 4.6 would have been the latest stable release when 12.04 was released
<soman> auronandace: ok, thanks
<Ben64> !info gcc precise
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<geirha> Raymii_: Maybe run top in a different terminal to see how much memory it's using
<strk> I used to use "ssgrep" with ubuntu Lucid, but can't find it anymore in 13.04, ideas ?
<Raymii_> geirha Now I'm getting cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: File name too long
<strk> "spreadsheet" grep, that is
<Fudus> The program 'ssgrep' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install gnumeric
<strk> Fudus: oh, thanks !
<ActionParsnip> !find ssgrep
<ubottu> File ssgrep found in gnumeric
<Ben64> File ssgrep found in gnumeric
<strk> I'm suprised "apt-cache search ssgrep" doesn't return any hit
<ActionParsnip> strk: you'd need to use apt-file   to search the packages contents
<Fudus> Just typing in the command tells you which package to install sometimes
<Ben64> strk: it shows what Fudus says if you type "ssgrep" on the terminal
<ActionParsnip> strk: or use ubottu :)
<strk> thanks all, good tips :)
<frdmn_> ActionParsnip: okay, I could remove the apparmor package via dpkg but I still cant instlal the initramfs package http://hastebin.com/boyejujeve
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_: does it work as your first user you made when you installed?
<Fudus> frdmn_:  Tried  dpkg --configure -a  ?
<frdmn_> Fudus: thats the first command I issued in the hastebin
<syrious> ok I'm trying to do two things, install CPU-Z on Ubuntu 13.10 (or something similar) and I'm trying to update my graphics drivers outside of the Additional drivers option, because I know that this Notebook can handle higher graphics than I am currently able to push. Can I get any help please? PM me if you have any suggestions
<Fudus> Oops sorry
<frdmn_> ActionParsnip: nope same problem
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_: what is the output of:    grep 1000 /etc/passwd | cut -f1 -d":"
<frdmn_> the user "web"
<jhjhjhjh> hi, how do I run any linux distro under windows without overloading the machine? situation: i regularly use linx, I am not at the university, whre every student has an account to a personal desktop: windows 7
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_: ok, so run:  su web -c 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<WillRock> been lurking for a while. sorry for the sudden question but not been in touch for a long while now, about 3 years. I was able to add the file in the folders sites-enabled in etc/apache2 and also have the right address on it, checked all the spellings too. I also have the folders and files and the index files in the right location.
<WillRock> All the other websites on the ubuntu 8.04 server work fine
<jhjhjhjh> i find it stupid to have to be constantly switchin between linux and windows, id rather use linux only
<WillRock> except for the new one I'm trying to set
<WillRock> I check the A records multiple times. It's working and directed correctly.
<lotuspsychje> jhjhjhjh: would be a good idea to install ubuntu only
<jhjhjhjh> im afraid a virtualiyation would blow most of the not so modern machines the uni has
<WillRock> What am I missing here? Could anyone help?
<jhjhjhjh> lotuspsychje: afraid i cannot do that, i dont have admin privileges
<frdmn_> ActionParsnip: http://hastebin.com/suvakahewu
<Ben64> WillRock: 8.04? long long since unsupported
<lotuspsychje> jhjhjhjh: run ubuntu in virtual machine?
<jhjhjhjh> the easiest way would be to install a virtual machine and run linux, wouldnt be?
<frdmn_> do you need english locale messages?
<jhjhjhjh> lotuspsychje: how much ram do I need to do that without rendering the machine so slow it becomes useless?
<WillRock> Yes. Ben64, I do realize that. I was all into it back in 2009 and continued to use it until recently but lost touch. Thing is, I am trying to read up but have long since forgotten everything.
<WillRock> For now, I just need to add a new website-domain
<Ben64> WillRock: you should install 12.04
<lotuspsychje> jhjhjhjh: as you need a windows virtual machine, try the ##windows channel
<Rory> jhjhjhjh: I'm running 2 full VMs simultaneously on a laptop with 8GiB RAm and neither are slow
<jhjhjhjh> Rory: thats because you have 8 GiB RAM
<WillRock> I will. Soon. You know what is crazy man? I didn't log into my Slicehost account for like 3 years and now it turned to rackspace and my slice works but is missing in their official record!
<auronandace> jhjhjhjh: you don't have admin privileges but you can install virtualbox? that doesn't sound right
<WillRock> So, too many issues to sort if I have to install new version.
<WillRock> For now, just need to get the site up.
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_:  wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage;sudo ./fixpackage
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: :p
<Ben64> WillRock: well 8.04 is not supported here, and it would be horribly insecure
<WillRock> Thank you. I understand. I am asking the question despite that fact. Maybe I'm missing something simple... A records, sites-enabled configuration and ...what else could I be missing?
<kkaka> hi all, i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS, right now i am using pidgin, but i am downloading a file using uget and data usage in both system monitor and uget shows different stastics. I was only using uget and it was showing download speed app. 10-12 kBPS while in system monitor it was never below 20 kbps,  i thought whatever be speed, i need data, then i try to monitor, uget downloaded only 1 mb while downloaded data in system monitor was nearly 2 Mb, where is the res
<Ben64> WillRock: you seem to not be understanding what "not supported" means.
<lotuspsychje> WillRock: follow Ben64 advice and install a version from topic
<otilia> hello! can anyone help me to increase the resolution on my laptop: spci -vnn | grep -i VGA
<otilia> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/6
<ActionParsnip> WillRock: call Microsoft and state you have Windows 95 with an issue, how much support do you think you will get?
<WillRock> Oh well... okay. Thank you for the info anyway.
<geirha> Raymii_: Hm. How far did it get?  tr -cd / <<< "$PWD" | wc -c
<kkaka> i don't know what is running in the background, but when i stop uget, data usage get stopped
<WillRock> Sorry
<frdmn_> ActionParsnip:no luck  :/ heres the output: http://hastebin.com/gogagudeti
<Rory> WillRock: Try asking #httpd and don't tell them what version you're using unless they ask
<jhjhjhjh> i cannot install virtualbox
<jhjhjhjh> as said, I dont have admin privileges
<ActionParsnip> WillRock: if you do a clea install of Precise you will get support and updates til April 2017
<jhjhjhjh> can you guys think of a workaround?
<geirha> Raymii_: if you go a few steps up, then mount-bind that, you might get further in
<lotuspsychje> jhjhjhjh: a liveusb of ubuntu to boot?
<auronandace> jhjhjhjh: we are not here to circumvent your university's security
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: I have xubuntu, it's *horrible*
<jhjhjhjh> lotuspsychje: will try!
<kkaka> when i run, data usage again starts but uget is downloading actually half  in the file, rest of downloading, i don't know.
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: even more trouble then ubuntu desktop?
<kkaka> and i am being charged , as shown in the system monitor stastics
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: it's painful to use, and horribly slow
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy initramfs-tools initramfs-tools-bin
<WillRock> Affirmative. I mean, I can't argue with that. I was just hoping for a quick fix as I would anyway have to call Rackspace and sort out the issue with my missing slice and reinstall everything.
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: that makes no sense if you are used to unity...
<jhjhjhjh> lotuspsychje: for that to work I should click f2 while the machine loads to access bios and load the usb, right?
 * ObrienDave loves his Xubuntu. PFFFFFFFT ;P
<WillRock> Temporary fix.
<frdmn_> ActionParsnip: http://hastebin.com/fihowujole
<atrophy> Hello everyone?
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: what are your other sys specs?
<WillRock> But thanks to everyone for chiming in. Have a superior day.
<reisio> 'lo
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: 3GHzish Core 2 Duo, 4GB RAM, onboard Intel graphics
<kkaka> why these download manager are not working the way like IDM, which provide best download speed and some loss of data is okay but we can't loose half of them wasted.
<ActionParsnip> frdmn_: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install initramfs-tools initramfs-tools-bin
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: and xubuntu is horrible?? that makes no sense mate
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: <shrug>
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: also, I just plain don't like XFCE
<frdmn_> ActionParsnip: http://hastebin.com/joqosaceni
<gordonjcp> it's like a horrible car crash between Gnome 2 and OSX
<luis_> hey all!
<kkaka> Problem is that, data actually being downloaded by uget is 10 Mb and data shown downloaded by uget is 5.5 Mb, why??
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: but does your text disform still around?
<atrophy> Hi i tried a livecd 4 hours ago, and i have been attempting to print  a webpage inside mozilla firefox. The page would print only if it's set as "US Letter", if i change the paper type, the print job would freeze, i have printed 30 tries for 4 hours now but to no avail. I have searched online but there is no answer. :'( Can anyone kindly help me oh please :'(
<otilia> hello! can anyone help me to increase the resolution on my laptop esprimo mobile v5535, with sis 771 driver?
<atrophy> It's a "LiveCD" ubuntu version
<luis_> I need your help with the installation of the Lamp server through tasksel
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<atrophy> It's an Ubuntu LTS 12.04 livecd :'(
<ace_me> I have on tty2 ctrl+ALT+F2 a install process running ! Can I make this windowed to see it in my desktop ?
<ObrienDave> atrophy, the "live" version probably does NOT have the proper drivers for your printer.
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: seems to be, yes
<luis_> I've just installed the Lamp server with tasksel, but I wasn't prompted for any root password for MySQL, like said in all the tutorials I've read on the web. Any idea??
<atrophy> ObrienDave: the printer works though sir. the only closest i found online is this - " print menu insists on us-letter as default... try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libpaper1"
<atrophy> ObrienDave: it works on us letter only, and it prints very fast, but the minute i change to one the long list of paper types found in the firefox print setting, it would hang and freeze up
<Fudus> luis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/mysql.html  you would like to change the MySQL root password, in a terminal enter:
<Fudus> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<Zorky> Can someone link a good guide on how to install a vpn server on ubuntu server 12.04
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | Zorky
<ubottu> Zorky: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Fudus> Zorky: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<Zorky> thanks. but now im getting even more confused. the other guides i have found. says i need to specify a bridge connection in etc/network/interfaces
<dee> Anyone care to see my question? http://askubuntu.com/q/379756/53399
<otilia> VGA  Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/6
<otilia> how can i improve resolution?
<luis_> Fudus: that's what I tried to do next, but I couldn't. I typed mysqladmin -u root password mypassword for the 1st time, and access denied. Then I tried this way: mysqladmin -u root -p password 'mypassword', ans I was prompted for a password which I can't guess
<lotuspsychje> dee: you can install nmap and see what port your sql has with nmap -PN -sV youripadress
<beilabs_> Hi all, have 2 * 4TB drives.  I want to create a software RAID 1 on them both.  Using the disk utility software.   Getting the following error: Error: partition length of 7814032002 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295  - Any advice?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | beilabs_
<ubottu> beilabs_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dee> @lotspsychje - hmm how about the other mysql details?
<Fudus> otilia: http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php
<lotuspsychje> dee: whats your actual purpose mysql security?
<otilia> thanks fudus
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | dee
<ubottu> dee: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<beilabs_> lotuspsychje, none of those links of any help.
<Fudus> You'll need to use a GPT table instead, there's a limit of the old style to 2GB
<Fudus> TB*
<beilabs_> Fudus, yeah, just reading up on it now.
<beilabs_> thought the GUI could have handled it.
<luis_> Any idea of what to do to change the MySQL root password once I've installed Lamp with tasksel? It was set by default. I wasn't prompted to enter it on installation. Now I can't get to change it through CLI
<Fudus> luis_: the dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 should bring up a menu which will prompt you for info
<Kuroshita> Hey if anyone can help, my ubuntu install is taking 3 minutes after triggering a shutdown to actually action it. I've taken a copy of the syslog to share as I cannot see a reason why it's taking so long. Can someone in the know please take a look for me? http://pastebin.com/mGnP3A1U
<luis_> Fudus: Perfect, I've just fixed it with dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5. Thanks a lot! :D
<beilabs_> Fudus, raid 1 created.  Thanks for the tip
<Fudus> I just searched for the name of the card, can'thelp more than what that page shows
<otilia> it isnt work?:(
<Fudus> Type out the error messages you're getting, others will give suggestions
<otilia> not such file
<otilia> i used the first code from that page to edit xorg conf
<UrielVigilant> after install and uninstall a gama from Ubuntu software center, the item stayed on menu bar and refuse to be removed . why ?
<iszak> On my server I can't access ppa.launchpad.net how can I debug this?
<UrielVigilant> After install and uninstall a gama from Ubuntu software center, the item stayed on menu bar and refuse to be removed . why ?
<Fudus> otilia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<UrielVigilant> After install and uninstall a game from Ubuntu software center, the item stayed on menu bar and refuse to be removed . why ? " COrrection"
<otilia> thanx master Fudus
<UrielVigilant> 	After install and uninstall a game from LUbuntu software center, the item stayed on menu bar and refuse to be removed . why ? " COrrection II"
<UrielVigilant> Joystick don´t work with PlayOnLinux ? Some one experience with it ?
<erikrulez> hi
<erikrulez> im trying to move a file from desktop into var/www and i get ''permission denied''
<erikrulez> via the terminal
<erikrulez> imnot given an option for password even?
<DJones> erikrulez: Are you using 'sudo mv'
<wafflejockTablet> erikrulez: u need correct permissions
<erikrulez> no, just mv
<erikrulez> move
<wafflejockTablet> erikrulez: look into chmod and L's -al
<erikrulez> i dont understand, chmod?
<Fudus> otilia:  http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php from that page  do the following step only if you don't have a xorg.conf file at /etc/X11:  #sudo cp 64-bit/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erikrulez> should i try again with sudo in front?
<DJones> erikrulez: /var/www/ is normall owned by root, so unless you've changed the permissions to allow your user access, you'll need to use sudo
<wafflejockTablet> Ls -al
<wafflejockTablet> erikrulez: Google it
<erikrulez> ok
<ActionParsnip> erikrulez: the folder var/www folder is root owned, so you will need 'sudo mv' to put it in there
<erikrulez> ls -al
<wafflejockTablet> erikrulez: on mobile sorry
<syrious> can someone please tell me how to install from a .zip file?
<wafflejockTablet> U can also chown or chmod the directory appropriately or add yourself to the group, its worth understanding
<auronandace> syrious: you don't, what are you trying to install
<erikrulez> success, thanks guys
<erikrulez> it needed sudo up front
<syrious> amd catalyst
<Zorky> I asked earlier about a VPN server setup guide. and i got some answers. But im looking for an idiotic proof guide, to setup a VPN server.
<auronandace> !ati | syrious
<ubottu> syrious: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<syrious> ok but I've tried to do it through the Additional Drivers option, but the drivers it's giving me aren't pushing the graphics that I know that the Card can do
<auronandace> syrious: then you install the drivers from the website or a ppa at your own risk
<syrious> and when I go to the website it gives me a .zip file
<syrious> thus my original question of how to install from .zip
<ObrienDave> you EXTRACT from a zip
<auronandace> syrious: you extract the zip file and read the instructions
<Fudus> otilia: you need to download the right package from that webpage and ungzip it, it'll be in there
<Fudus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_13.4
<Fudus> to syrious
<iszak> I'm running "sudo resolvconf -a eth0 inet" and it's hanging, should it be?
<frdmn_> ActionParsnip: any other idea? :/
<Fudus> otilia: all the files are linked on http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php for your gpu,
<nep1x> hii
<zerocircle> Hey!
<zerocircle> is LAMP available in ubuntu software center
<zerocircle> ?
<nep1x> can anybody explain which is the real way to unistall packages from the system and release space from the disk??
<nep1x> I install texlive-full package in my system
<Fudus> apt-get purge insertpackagehere
<nep1x> and what does remove option??
<Fudus> It leaves config files behind.
<dantxo> Hello
<zerocircle> Hey
<Fudus> zerocircle: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/lamp-overview.html
<DJones> !lamp | zerocircle
<ubottu> zerocircle: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<dantxo> in ubuntu server is there any way to know which processes/programs are using the memory?
<dantxo> I know I'm using 76% of the memory
<nep1x> but option remove also release the space as well as purge?
<dantxo> but i would like to know which processes are taking up all that mem
<DJones> dantxo: Use the app 'top'
<ObrienDave> purge is better
<zerocircle> thanks Fudus, DJones, ubottu
<nep1x> the point is I ve just used remove and the system remove only 23 KB
<Fudus> top then M key
<dantxo> Thanks
<nep1x> and then I use autoremove option and it s when the system remove the 1.6 gb the package occupy
<frdmn_> nep1x: purge would also remove your edited configuration files
<frdmn_> *modified
<nep1x> do not what configuration files are... I only understand that I installed something (a package) and want to retrieve the space removing the package
<nep1x> purge is the option isn't it?
<nep1x> remove doesnt do what I pretended
<UrielVigilant> after uninstall a game on Lubuntu from software center, the item satyed on the menu . How to remove the item from GAmes Menu on Lubuntu lxde ?
<UrielVigilant> 13.10 version
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i have troubles with my xubuntu. I can't do reboot actually. When i send my Acer D255E netbook to restart, it hangs somewhere during the POST stage...
<XATRIX> Can't tell you precisely, but when the screen goes black, it's not gonna light up again
<XATRIX> But the fan, disks and power is on
<XATRIX> I have only to cut the power down (5 sec power button press) and start it up again
<XATRIX> Don't remember  how long do i have this isse, possibly since the end of this summer
<stanislav> hi all
<XATRIX> I'm gonna try to boot ubuntu livecd and try to do restart from console or GUI, and see how the kernel will handle it
<cfhowlett> stanislav, greetings
<Fudus> UrielVigilant: You may need to remove it from ~/.local/share/applications or /usr/share/applications http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<Fudus> #lubuntu will probably be provide a different way
<UrielVigilant> Fudus; thanks i will check there too, because i am newby, and that could be a little hard for me . but
<rosco_y> can I put a shortcut to a folder on my desktop?
<Fudus> ctrl-shift drag the folder to the desktop from Files
<ActionParsnip> rosco_y: just symlink the location to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> rosco_y: what is the location of the folder you want?
<rosco_y> ActionParsnip: /archive/Documents/Library/Manuals/Graphics/Blender
<rosco_y> :) I'm kind of a folder-freak
<ActionParsnip> rosco_y: Then run:   ln -s /archive/Documents/Library/Manuals/Graphics/Blender ~/Desktop/Blender
<rosco_y> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<yeyeman> I can't find the link to changing my firefox theme
<ActionParsnip> rosco_y: you can even 'cd' into ~/Desktop/Blender and you will see the contents, your pwd will also be ~/Desktop/Blender as the path data does not change
<yeyeman> and I don't mean the themes that add some picture to the background, but the ones that change icons and every thing
<rosco_y> ActionParsnip: Thank you--I still have a ways to go before I get a full grip oon symlinks
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/217008/change-firefox-icons
<Fudus> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/complete-themes/
<przemek2013> I have a problem when trying to use sqldeveloper under 13.10. When I'm starting no-jar.zip version I'm gettin blank window
<rosco_y> ActionParsnip: worked perfectly--thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> rosco_y: symlinks are dead handy
<rosco_y> przemek2013: is this in the NetBeans IDE?
<yeyeman> thanks
<Sarek> hi
<cfhowlett> Sarek, live long and prosper
<UrielVigilant> Fudus: Can i change to this diretory : /usr/local/share/applications ; then i make DIR, to check what files are inside, then i check the file with the name of the games, and delete it ?that´s  it =? How to delete a file ?
<rosco_y> UrielVigilant: 'rm' filename
<Sarek> does anyone know where to find up to date information on the project backup-manager? The manpage says there is the web page backup-manager.org but this is a page with asian contents, nothing about backup-manager nor any bugzilla installation or whatsoever
<Fudus> Make sure it is the proper .Desktop first, pcmanfan has an option to elevate
<ActionParsnip> UrielVigilant: you will need 'sudo' for that , as the folder is root owned
<Fudus> Run as root somwhere in pcmanfm's menus
<ActionParsnip> Sarek: launchpad will have a page or two for it
<UrielVigilant> Fudus: thats to do it using graphicly instead terminal doens it ?
<Fudus> Yes
<Sarek> ActionParsnip: thanks, will have a look at it
<TazmainianDevil> hi all I need some help with running a program that is similar to git at startup.
<Razkin> TazmainianDevil: use google.com.
<Rory> !details | TazmainianDevil
<ubottu> TazmainianDevil: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TazmainianDevil> I am having a problem with perforce I am running ubuntu 12.04 when I put the command /Perforce/p4d in the /etc/rc/local file the server starts but it does not start correctly. As in I cannot access the server although it is running. When log into the server and cd /Perforce and then ./p4d it works perfectly.
<TazmainianDevil> ubottu, is that better ?
<ubottu> TazmainianDevil: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rory> TazmainianDevil: is /Perforce/p4d the full path to the executable?
<no_gravity> Strange. An "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" seems to have increased the mysql version from 5.0 or so to 5.5. I thought it would only fix security bugs?
<TazmainianDevil> Rory, yes it is
<Rory> TazmainianDevil: when the server has started up with your entry in rc.local, can you see the process when you run "sudo ps aux | grep p4d" ?
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, no you also upgraded all the in-distro packages to the latest releases
<TazmainianDevil> Rory yes I can, however it is not accessable. What I mean by that is that I can't access it from outside. I noticed that I can only start it as root.
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: packages get updated to new versions? is there no way to simply keep the box safe without that?
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, sure.  only apt-get upgrade.
<Fudus> precise (database): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version)
<Fudus> 5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 [security]: all
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: then i often get trouble like "packages xyz have been hold back"
<Ben64> no_gravity: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/mysql-server
<Ben64> read the text at the top
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, that's not a dist-upgrade issue.  that's because not all packages were ready for the upgrade.  usually it fixes itself in a few days.  At least that's been my experience
<Ben64> cfhowlett: thats not really true, if you don't dist-upgrade you do miss out on packages
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: so you say the way to go is to always apt-get upgrade?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, NEW packages?  my understanding was dist-upgrade only upgraded in-distro packages
<Ben64> cfhowlett: you should check the apt-get man page
<Rory> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, check your update settings and set to security updates only if that meets your needs.
 * cfhowlett ... goes to study upgrade/dist-upgrade
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: i never heard about update settings.
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, I'm on xubuntu so my set up is different , but you can specify what you get notified about.
<Ben64> for mysql, security updates will still give you 5.5
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: notified???
<cfhowlett> no_gravity my bad ... update manager is whatyou want .  see system settings
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: xubuntu? i do not use a desktop at all.
<no_gravity> cfhowlett: i also never heard about update manager.
<Ben64> no_gravity: is 5.5 causing a problem somehow?
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, no gui, no update manager ...
<no_gravity> Ben64: yes. it fucks up when i try to import dumps right now.
<no_gravity> Ben64: im trying to figure out why.
<Fudus> 12.04 always had 5.5 though? 10.04 has 5.1, not 5.0
<Ben64> watch the language in this channel, and you'd be better off fixing that than trying to regress to 5.1
<Ben64> no_gravity: you could also try asking in #mysql
<no_gravity> Ben64: i will
<Topcat> hello channel, i'm at a loss here. Putting docker on 12.04 thought I'd be clever and use the saucy kernel (3.11). I can't seem to change the display resolution down from what i think looks like 1024x768
<Topcat> all the help I can find about editing /etc/default/grub doesn't work. GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480, CMD_LINE_LINUX_DEFAULT vga=640 or 786, text
<Rory> Topcat: Can you boot from an older kernel by selecting it from the Grub menu? Also I don't understand what the kernel and docker have in common, in the context of this problem
<molgrum> i have no system alarm sound in unity, but i do in gnome shell. what could cause this?
<SDr> hi guys, on htop, what does the (!) means in the context of " Uptime: 117 days(!)"
<SDr> aaaah, http://blog.alexcollins.org/2009/01/14/why-does-htop-display-an-exclamation-mark-next-to-uptime/    ty
<ubuntuNewbie> hi guys, I have a problem with installing ubuntu12.04LTS 32bit. I'm trying to run ubuntu on Parallels Desktop 6(for osX). And I got error message like "ubuntu 12.04 bug : soft lockup cpu#0  stuck for 22s! [udevd:1160]" and lots of other messages (screenshot : http://mimosa.snucse.org/~hemi/errormessage.png). How can i fix this problem?
<Topcat> Sorry I think my connection dropped
<Topcat> Did how you set the resolution change or is it not done with grub by time I'm on the graphical terminal. The font changes to something thinner too. Maybe I should change x11 resolution or something?
<viktor> hi all! i need to mount and open a cd in .udf, but it's unable to mount. i installed udflib0, but this install failed and i'm not sure why...
<viktor> can somebody pls help me out? thnks...
<no_gravity> viktor: what is udf?
<ObrienDave> UDF is a file system for CD's
<viktor> no_gravity, it's a format, but if you don't know that you probably won't be able to help me out... or was that retorical?
<viktor> so basically, i can't mount it on ubuntu (raring ringtail), and i can't install the lib to enable myself to mount it
<no_gravity> viktor: im just trying to understand what your question is about. so you want to create a cd in udf format or you have one in udf format and want to read it?
<viktor> no_gravity, srry, yes, second option
<no_gravity> viktor: ok. i dont know. never used that file system.
<Fudus> Right-click/open with/archive manager doesn't work? it did with a random iso i have
<viktor> Fudus, was that for me?
<no_gravity> viktor: im pretty sure it was for you
<Fudus> Oh I thought you had an image file of it, nevermind suggestion :P
<no_gravity> viktor: you have a physical CD or ist it a .udf file on your harddisk?
<Fudus> Disks has a Create Image action from the DVD drive
<Fudus> *Create Disk Image
<viktor> Fudus, i can create an image (iso or other) from a drive which i can not read?
<Fudus> Disks>Select drive>Gear Icon>Create disk image...
<viktor> no_gravity, it's a CD, as mentioned. although the problem would be similar
<no_gravity> viktor: creating an image and then opening with the archive manager might work.
<TazmainianDevil> Rory, any suggestions what I can do ?
<viktor> no_gravity, once again, creating an image of another image that i can't mount?
<viktor> can somebody help me install udflib0, or help me with another way to mount .udf, pls?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/359264/how-to-open-udf-volume   viktor
<viktor> bazhang, same problem, it will probably work if i install udflib0, but i'm unable to do to error i don't understand
<raju> join #bangladesh
<ObrienDave> viktor, try udftools or dares
<ObrienDave> both are in the repos
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<joao_> problème avec turipal pour twitter arive pas a ce connetter
<cfhowlett> !fr|joako,
<ubottu> joako,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<BluesKaj> c'est en francais , cfhowlett :)
<joao_> ok thank you
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, bon!
<viktor> ObrienDave, i don't understand, i get the same error codes when trying to install udftools or dares as when trying to install udflib0
<ObrienDave> which error?
<ObrienDave> and how are you trying to install?
<ObrienDave> I just installed all 3 with synaptic. no problems or errors
<zenstudio> hello,everyone
<cfhowlett> zenstudio, greetings
<zenstudio> thx
<myndzi> what's responsible for displaying that system information deal upon login on ubuntu 13.10?
<viktor> i cant' install udflib0, udftools or dares do to an error i don't understand. can somebody take a look?
<viktor> ObrienDave, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6447785/ i get the same error with all
<viktor> ObrienDave, tried to install with command line
<Fudus> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<ObrienDave> that is not a problem installing UDF support.
<Fudus> You are out of space on /boot
<molgrum> does unity and gnome shell use different sound systems or something? system alert beeps are totally silent in unity for me
<Fudus> molgrum: does sound work in Videos? the stuff in example content in Unity
<viktor> Fudus, how do i fix that?
<Fudus> viktor: free up some disk space
<molgrum> Fudus: sound works in every app i run, but not with system alert sounds
<molgrum> firefox, wine, etc
<Fudus> molgrum: in sound settings, is the alert sound set to off?
<molgrum> Fudus: it was set to off before, but i turned it up to 100%
<Fudus> or set to minimum
<ObrienDave> LOL I used to know a zoran 35 years ago
<viktor> Fudus, i get this error after "sudo apt-get autoremove" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448031/ Maybe i can enlarge the /boot partition?
<cfhowlett> viktor, better to clean your /boot partition - old kernels, etc
<viktor> cfhowlett, what would be the best way to go about that? autoremove doesn't work, and i don't want to risk ruining my system
<cfhowlett> viktor, you have to ls | grep linux-images   then sudo rm linux-image.  keep a couple of old one's on hand though
<philinux> viktor: see step 5 which does a dry run first. http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<TazmainianDevil> Hi I am using ubuntu server 12.04 and have lxde install how do I make it that I need to go manually startx ?\
<BluesKaj> viktor. sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.24-25-* (example)
<philinux> viktor: that will leave the latest. which if it's booting fine and running then there's no problem
<Fudus> whoo for sed: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get  purge
<zerocircle> Hi, where is localhost folder in ubuntu?
<technec> zerocircle: localhost is not a folder in ubuntu
<viktor> philinux, this seems to be deleting some headers newer then my kernel (still dry-run), can that be dangerous?
<zerocircle> ok technec :)
<philinux> viktor: never seen it do that but thats why there's a dry run. pastebin what it shows
<philinux> zerocircle: there's /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<philinux> viktor: you can also use synaptic to delete older kernels one by one
<philinux> viktor: maybe safer in your case
<viktor> philinux, i pasted the whole thing, dry-run is at the end. i'm not entirely sure which are the older ones...
<viktor> philinus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448109/
<viktor> philinux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448109/
<philinux> viktor: which kernel is currently running
<viktor> philinux, according to uname: 3.8.0-30-generic
<philinux> viktor: thats odd you should be running 3.8.0-33
<philinux> viktor: what does this say apt-cache policy linux-generic it should be installed as "This package will always depend on the latest complete generic Linux kernel
<philinux> and headers.
<viktor> philinux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448128/
<philinux> viktor: aha thats why. sudo apt-get install linux-generic but if your out of disk space i'd manually remove a couple of old kernels with synaptic first
<viktor> philinux, so... i'm somehow missing a kernel?
<philinux> viktor: you would then need to reboot into the latest 3.8.0.33 kernel to make sure no problems before removing older ones
<philinux> viktor: without linux-generic the system will download newer kernels but they wont show up in grub
<viktor> philinux, i see, so that's why my /boot is full
<philinux> viktor: so you end up stuck on an older kernel. no idea why it's not installed. I dont have a boot partition so never run into this.
<philinux> viktor: i would use synaptic and remove a couple of old ones then install linux-generic
<viktor> philinux, i can't install synaptics, 'cause of the same problem
<viktor> philinux, just tried
<B3RN0UT> hi, i've configured a static ip-adress in /etc/network/interfaces but i always get the defualt loopback-adress, any solution what i've made wrong??
<marlo> i would like to install linux on a usb stick - not the "install ubuntu iso" but "my own linux os . iso" so that when I boot it, I'm in "my" linux, with my stuff, my tools, my vpn etc...
<marlo> much like if i were to install ubuntu on a hard drive, instead of carrying around a hard drive, i'll carry a usb stick
<viktor> philinux, maybe i can enlarge /boot partition first? is that a good idea?
<philinux> viktor: ok that dry run leaves the current running kernel 3.8.0-30 so no worries there.
<Rory> marlo: Take a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<philinux> viktor: after you run the real thing you'll be able to install linux-generic which will pull in the latest kernel
<viktor> philinux, so the previous dry-run doesn't mess with my existing system?
<philinux> viktor: no
<marlo> Rory, thank you... reading
<viktor> philinux, okay, running...
<Rory> marlo: If you are on Windows, I recommend the tool "linux live USB" which has a one-click option for persistance [ http://linuxliveusb.com ]
<viktor> philinux, it aborts automatically
<marlo> Rory, yes i've use lilo but i end up with a "ubunutu install" stick
<Rory> marlo: That's correct; when you boot from the live environment, any changes you make will persist to the next time you boot it too
<marlo> Rory, to which, when i boot, i have to pick "install" or "try" and I really don't want that
<marlo> Rory, i was having trouble (which is why i'm asking) installing anything,
<viktor> philinux, srry it's the same thing thrice http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448163/
<Rory> marlo: You could do a regular ubuntu install to a usb flash drive; you'll need two flash drives for this (or a flash drive and a dvd)
<marlo> k
<Rory> marlo: I believe the link I gave has a lot of options anyway
<marlo> looks like it, yes
<viktor> philinux, maybe i can just apt-get remove everything older then 30?
<B3RN0UT> does no one have any idea at my problem? i'm using ubuntu server 12.04
<TazmainianDevil> how do I disable lxdm from starting up automatically ?
<ixion3> I need to make an SMTP relay server, which I want to secure using source IP address - whats the simplest MTA to use for this? I will create a PHP front end to edit the config files (allow new IP addresses) - or perhaps theres an MTA that can use MySQL to keep its config?
<philinux> viktor: if that was mine I'd hit the y. It's not removing the running kernel - after it's done then install linux-generic
<viktor> philinux, it aborts before i give any input to Y/n.
<philinux> viktor: then you'll be left with 30 and 33. 33 will then be the default at grub
<philinux> viktor: you need the second line from step 5
<marlo> Rory, really what i want would be like, "boot from CD or USB" and then "install" to another USB... then I'd have an "installed" ubuntu on usb...
<Rory> ixion3: postfix and exim are both well-regarded MTAs
<viktor> philinux, right, srry, was using the dry-run without dry-run
<philinux> viktor: i know
<Rory> marlo: You can do exactly that http://askubuntu.com/questions/307802/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-usb-stick
<marlo> Rory, "method 1" in the link you gave me
<philinux> viktor: I use this method all the time by the way as I run U+1 and there's always new kernels
<marlo> ah, that's it!
<philinux> viktor: I always use dry run first. ;)
<philinux> viktor: they take up a lot of gigs if they build up
<B3RN0UT> i'm using ubuntu server 12.04, it runs in a vm using hyper-v i couldn't get any connection to the internet. I've configured a static ip-adress but got always the default loopback address which is localhost
<Rory> B3RN0UT: Can you see your network interface (not the loopback interface) when you run "ifconfig" ?
<B3RN0UT> no only lo, but eth0 must be available i guess
<viktor> philinux, so it seems. it seems to be doing it's thing now. thnks a lot
<philinux> viktor: once it's done it's work sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<B3RN0UT> Rory: ifconfig eth0 delivers the correct mac-adress without any ip-adress or mask
<Rory> B3RN0UT: That means you haven't configured any IP address for the eth0 adaptor
<Rory> B3RN0UT: Could you please put the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file on http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<philinux> viktor: let us know how it all goes!!
<viktor> philinux, rebooting now
<B3RN0UT> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448221/
<Rory> B3RN0UT: You have "iet" instead of "inet" that's a typo
<B3RN0UT> that's a mistake in copy paste ^^
<West> hi, i get this error everytime I try to update ubuntu. W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages
<B3RN0UT> but it was configured as inet
<Rory> B3RN0UT: Can you run "sudo service networking restart"
<turduks> **Earn 0.25$ Per Lead **. For Details:http://www.StillRemember.Net/Affiliate.htm
<B3RN0UT> Rory: "stop: Unknown instance: networking stop/waiting" is the result
<btorch> can anyone help me with this please ? http://goo.gl/lx3NXe
<btorch> apt-get upgrade is not working due to procps and whoopsie issues
<BluesKaj> btorch. sudo dpkg --configure -a , then upgrade again , then if required , sudo apt-get -f install
<Rory> B3RN0UT: What Ubuntu version are you using> (use cat /etc/issue to check)
<btorch> BluesKaj: tried that already
<btorch> BluesKaj: I was able to get procps and whoopsie installed after moving their old /etc/init/ files out of the way
<btorch> but now I got a few other packages like initramfs-tools refusing to get upgraded
<BluesKaj> btorch. remove whoopsie , the tracker is obviously interfering with your upgrade , it's not necessary any way
<btorch> this is waht I get now http://goo.gl/UWFEoV
<btorch> can't remove it
<btorch> BluesKaj: ok removed it actually but same issue as last paste
<B3RN0UT> Rory: i use 12.04.3
<B3RN0UT> Rory: the Hostserver use Win2008R2 Hyper-V (core), I defined a Networkcard and "attached" it to the ubuntu server vm
<philinux> viktor: hey your back.
<viktor> philinux, i think it worked, had to reset my graphics driver, but everything seems to work fine. still not able to read udf though
<philinux> viktor: udf is an odd one in linux
<philinux> viktor: so you're running the 33 kernel now then as it should be
<Tacklas> anyone for sex?
<viktor> philinux, yes 33-generic
<philinux> viktor: sorted then. you'll be able to update the system now as normal
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Tacklas
<ubottu> Tacklas, please see my private message
<viktor> philinux, yes, thank you very much
<philinux> viktor: you'll need to keep an eye on the boot partition
<viktor> philinux, any idea on the udf? i downloaded the usual programs (as i can now), but still can't read
<BluesKaj> btorch. purge whoopsie and reboot , get rid of the config files as well
<BluesKaj> by doing so
<lowtax> hey is ubuntard.com gone or...
<lowtax> i loved that site...
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<koobcam> i dont know why people pick on ubuntu, it always works.
<lowtax> ActionParsnip, thanks....looks like its gone :(((
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: great site
<Rory> koobcam: Mostly personal or political reasons rather than technical. try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or a general linux channel if you want some less ubuntu-biased opinions
<lowtax> technically ubuntu spies on you?
<Rory> most criticisms now are aimed not at specific failings in technologies, but rather towards a percieved negative attitude by canonical
<Rory> And the "spying" is a part of that, yes
<koobcam> what you mean spying?
<koobcam> ubuntu doesnt spy? does it?
<Rory> koobcam: no
<philinux> viktor: package udftools I see is available
<Rory> koobcam: When you search in the Unity dash, and you see results like music tracks from Amazon, the way it gets that information is (obviously) by sending what you search to Amazon
<koobcam> what?
<koobcam> are you serious?
<DJones> lowtax: You'd have to ask the site owner, its not an official site, so not really something anybody here can help with
<viktor> philinux, udftools, libudf0, dares, already have...
<koobcam> how do i disable that?
<philinux> viktor: are these udf dvd's if so this might work http://amazingrando.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/how-to-mount-udf-dvds-in-ubuntu/
<Rory> Well it isn't magic, koobcam how did you think it got those results?
<Rory> koobcam: in fact, it's sent to canonical who send it to Amazon, this anonymiises everyone's searches
<Rory> koobcam: Go to privacy, and turn off "include online results"
<Rory> The link in some people's minds between this feature, and somebody (not sure if they think it's canonical, amazon or both) somehow "spying" on your computer usage is not clear
<koobcam> it should have installed it with set to off
<Rory> koobcam: This is what i mean by "political" and "personal" reasons :)
<koobcam> anyways, i came here for a question
<koobcam> i want to encrypt my home folder
<koobcam> is there a way to do that?
<Rory> koobcam: The easiest way is to back up the contents of your home folder, and do a clean install, selecting the option to encrypt your home folder
<viktor> philinux, the line i'm supposed to edit in fstab isn't there
<B3RN0UT> Rory: do u have any other suggestion at my problem?
<Rory> koobcam: That's the way I'd recommend, but it is possible to modify your existing installation too, just more difficult
<Rory> B3RN0UT: What Ubuntu version are you using> (use cat /etc/issue to check)
<philinux> viktor: then I guess you must add it
<B3RN0UT> Rory: i use 12.04.3
<B3RN0UT> Rory: the Hostserver use Win2008R2 Hyper-V (core), I defined a Networkcard and "attached" it to the ubuntu server vm
<philinux> viktor: but tailored to your system of course
<philinux> koobcam: never forget the password. http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/
<Rory> B3RN0UT: Can you try running "sudo ifdown eth0" and then "sudo ifup eth0"
<ztane> I have the following problem:
<ztane> my firefox, when started, hangs, and unity-panel-service + hud-panel-service take ~ 200% cpu in total
<koobcam> no one can hack my password online, i have it written down on a postnote on the fridge.
<ztane> also, I cant
<B3RN0UT> Rory: "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured" as you've mentioned before
<Rory> B3RN0UT: Yes, so what about ifup?
<Rory> B3RN0UT: Were you previously using network manager?
<philinux> koobcam: I assume you've seen the link I gave you
<B3RN0UT> Rory: "Missing required variable: address | Missing required configuration variables for interface eth0/inet. | Failed to bring up eth0"
<koobcam> yes reading it right ow
<koobcam> now*
<btorch> BluesKaj: it was upstart package that needed to be reinstalled
<B3RN0UT> Rory: the ubuntu server installation seems to be based on command prompt ^^
<B3RN0UT> Rory: i mean without any gui
<Rory> B3RN0UT: yes that's right
<Rory> B3RN0UT: I really need to see your actual file /etc/network/interfaces not one you typed out with errors
<B3RN0UT> Rory: so i can't use any network manager or did I missunderstood you here?
<koobcam> the server admins here, wont let us install ubuntu on any server.
<Rory> B3RN0UT: because something in there is wrong, but I haven't seen the file yet
<B3RN0UT> Rory: k wait
<BluesKaj> btorch. which upstart package ?
<koobcam> i am intern, they want us to learn linux. so i found the easiest one i could find.
<btorch> BluesKaj: upstart
<btorch> BluesKaj: the /lib/init/upstart-job file was missing
<B3RN0UT> Rory: I guess i'm lost haha, how can i simply copy/paste the file/code??
<Rory> B3RN0UT: Do you have any Internet at all on that machine?
<B3RN0UT> Rory: no, i'm working here on a windows machine
<ztane> how do I get rid of the unity-panel-service, hud-service consuming all my cpu
<B3RN0UT> Rory: the vm seems to have no connection
<Rory> B3RN0UT: Well you could type it out again or take a screenshot of the VM window, that would do
<B3RN0UT> Rory: okay i'll do it this way
<djangonoob> Rory, I think the graphics driver i have installed makes problem. I am the one with the hp 840 g1
<koobcam> ok, need to reboot
<koobcam> brb
<djangonoob> e.g. if screen gets locked it hangs and I have to press ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7 again to see login screen
<Aaron> djangonoob, try installing the right graphic drivers.
<B3RN0UT> Rory: here it is http://www.loaditup.de/files/794631_y25rzf6rsu.jpg
<BluesKaj> djangonoob. run lspci | grep VGA to find your graphics chip
<Duality> hi
<Duality> My laptop keeps crashing, I don't know if it's linux causing this or my laptop just broken, but when it crashes, and I restart the laptop there is a cursor blinking in the upper left corner any ideas ?
<Razkin> Duality, can you please post the output of 'dmesg'
<Duality> Razkin: I can't get to dmesg since linux doesn't start, infact the grub doesn't even appear
<Aaron> then grub was touch Duality
<Duality> this already happend a few times after a few reinstalls
<Rory> Duality: Check your BIOS settings to make sure you are booting from the hard drive where ubuntu is installed
<Aaron> before reboot
<Duality> Aaron: don't understand
<Duality> Rory: there is only one harddrive and the bios is set to boot from that one
<Aaron> Duality, did you configured grub before reboot?
<Duality> Aaron: I got to boot once
<Rory> !grub | duality check the first link here
<ubottu> duality check the first link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Aaron> try booting with the other kernel, Duality
<Duality> can't get in grub
<lowtax> why would you want to send data to canonical
<djangonoob> can you pls help me install the correct graphics drivers for ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. I tried but now I have problems. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448480/
<lowtax> without your permission
<B3RN0UT> Rory: I'VE FOUND MY FAULT. sorry for caps :P typed adress instead of address -.-'''
<Aaron> djangonoob, try using ati drivers,
<Aaron> for that video card.
<Duality> after a fresh install, i get to boot, there is a grub, then In ubuntu I get to use my laptop for a while (an hour or so) then linux/ubuntu just freezes, can't get to a console, have to hold the switch to switch the laptop of
<Duality> then when i reboot, there is no grub, only a blinking cursor
<Duality> the harddrive test no errors
<djangonoob> Aaron, from there? http://support.amd.com/de-de/download
<koobcam> it worked :)
<koobcam> lowtax, i admit, i am thinking the same thing.
<Aaron> sorry i don't know german djangonoob
<Duality> I am going to try a new install one more time, then if this happens again i am afraid i am going to need a new laptop :S
<lowtax> id rather send my data to IBM than canonical...ibm built the machines used in nazi germany
<dry[1]> hi. what is the best internet connection monitor for ubuntu? I need one which will popup a massage that my internet connection is broken or its back again.
<k1l> lowtax: can we please stick to technical support in here and put that other topics into the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<djangonoob> Aaron, ups sry. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64. should I install beta?
<Aaron> djangonoob, give it a try
<koobcam> lol
<philinux> Duality: dont use power button do this > http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<BluesKaj> djangonoob. you must choose the default graphics card in the BIOS , looks like you have an AMD/ATI Radeon pci card so that would be the one to choose
<djangonoob> BluesKaj, it is a amd radeon 8750m + intel hd 4400
<koobcam> i disabled it, like they said, to prevent ubuntu sending my results to amazon.
<djangonoob> BluesKaj, you mean I should select intel?
<koobcam> i just hope there are no more little things like this.
<ztane> what is wrong with ubuntu firefox :(
<ztane> I cant use it even in safe mode
<ztane> just hangs all the time
<lowtax> koobcam, you can use a firewall to quarantine your ubuntu box
<Aaron> ztane, run in on terminal and see for your self
<lowtax> so that it cant transmit data to corporations without your consent
<koobcam> lowtax, isnt that enabled at startup?
<B3RN0UT> I've another question, if i would like to enter a dns-server to the resolv.conv, the comment in resolv.conf tells me "Do not edit this file by hand -- your changes will be overwritten" how should i undertand this? ^^
<lowtax> and possibly keep it from infecting other pcs on the network if it were to get hacked by a corporation
<philinux> Duality: dont use power button do this > http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<BluesKaj> djangonoob. not intel , choose AMD Radeon
<IdleOne> lowtax: please stop trying to spread fud
<ztane> Aaron: nothing shown, -safe-mode, no
<ztane> doesnt work in safe mode either
<lowtax> IdleOne, ill pm him since you feel i am talking to you
<lowtax> which im not
<djangonoob> should I remove installed driver before installing a new one?
<ztane> I gues something to do with ubuntu integrations
<Aaron> ztane, man firefox
<Rory> djangonoob: There is no need if you are using the Additional Driver tool; this just switches between them
<mihai388> aL
<mihai388> sal
<Aaron> ztane, also sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if theres any changes on firefox
<Aaron> my firefox works fine!
<koobcam> crap
<koobcam> i just did update on ubuntu, and now firefox isnt working.
<BluesKaj> djangonoob. , the new driver install should remove the old one
<Rory> koobcam: Does the issue occur after logging out and back in again?
<lowtax> koobcam, firefox sends your data to google very reliably
<lowtax> use GNU IceCat
<koobcam> let me reboot.
<lowtax> IceWeasel, w/e
<comodor> salut
<Rory> hello comodor
<koobcam> ok, my firefox doesnt work anymore. I just did a software update too
<ActionParsnip> koobcam: if you make a new profile, is it ok?
<lowtax> remove firefox and use a good browser
<ActionParsnip> koobcam: as in, firefox profile
<djangonoob> how the amd catalyst installer has options to "install driver ..." and "generate dist specific driver package" ... install driver says that my adapter is not supported
<koobcam> i do a firefox -safemode
<djangonoob> but it should be
<koobcam> and it gives me an error, unable to read /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip> koobcam: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> koobcam: what is the output of:   ls -la /etc/passwd
<BluesKaj> dj  you must choose the AMD Radeon in the bios as default before you can install the driver
<BluesKaj> djangonoob.^
<djangonoob> BluesKaj, I'll give it a try
<RockyRoad> Hello there, I'm looking for up-to-date documentation about netboot/pxe install
<koobcam> hmm
<koobcam> i cant read /etc/issue
<koobcam> i cant access /etc at all
<Aaron> do you have root access koobcam ?
<koobcam> yes
<Aaron> try sudo nano /etc/file
<koobcam> sudo su -
<koobcam> right?
<koobcam> ok
<bean> yeah, sudo su - will make you root with roots ENV
<zykotick9> bean: DON'T use (and especially suggest) "sudo su" it's a BAD BAD thing to do.  use "sudo -i" instead.
<bean> zykotick9: :| Explain to me how its a "BAD BAD thing"
<zykotick9> bean: you'll break ownerships on your system, for one
<bean> :|
<lowtax> dont use sudo at all
<lowtax> one guy with that can become root and has a weak password will get you owned
<bean> I've been admining servers since 2007. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Special_notes_on_sudo_and_shells says that "sudo -i" is similar to "sudo su -"
<Rory> lowtax: A better policy then would be "ensure users only have the access they require"
<zykotick9> bean: the root account is disabled in ubuntu, by using "sudo su" you are then using that user, and the environment is NOT setup for it.
<lowtax> Rory, that is the policy
<bean> zykotick9: I've been admining servers since 2007. The user /is/ set up, it just doesn't have a password.
<tc0nn> RockyRoad: I can probably help you. What are you looking for?
<lowtax> you cant keep the neckbeards from post-it noting their passwords
<lowtax> i dont have the same problem with redhat servers / admins
<tc0nn> or setting their wordpress admin username/pass to  first_name/first_name... doh!
<Rory> lowtax: With a proper corporate password policy, you can
<zykotick9> bean: "sudo su" doesn't make ANY sense!  you're using two priv escallations at the same time!  redundant.
<RockyRoad> Thank you tc0nn. To start with, I'm not sure which server dhcp is recommanded
<Rory> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<zykotick9> bean: the user exists, but i wouldn't say it's "setup"
<RockyRoad> when installing , i got : Note, selecting 'isc-dhcp-server' instead of 'dhcp3-server'
<tc0nn> That's the same thing
<Rory> root@box# hasn't been a thing since like 1998
<lowtax> Rory, in theory yes, in practice....  you can't make a smarter user
<tc0nn> RockyRoad: that's just saying the package was renamed
<bean> zykotick9: Lets just be done talking about this, because clearly we're not going to agree.
<lowtax> the redhat ones are smarter by default tho...
<zykotick9> Rory: on ubuntu it hasn't!  elsewhere it's common.
<RockyRoad> ok. I had first tried dnsmasq, without success, and I wish I could avoid wasting too much time
<koobcam> back, its Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<koobcam> whatever that means
<hispeed67> anybody know if they have had any success getting the wnda3100 v2 usb wireless working yet?
<RockyRoad> tc0nn, is it ok if I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/installation-guide/i386/ch04s05.html ?
<zykotick9> bean: last comment/sidenote, i use "su -" daily...  i'm not against using root account, but "sudo su" is BAD advise...
<tc0nn> RockyRoad: yes. That's a fairly common way of getting started.
<koobcam> ugh, suppose ill install 13.04
<lowtax> sudo su -
<Rory> koobcam: 13.10 is latest
<bean> zykotick9: *shrug* diff the "envs" after you sudo -i or sudo su -.  You're right that sudo -i gives you more env variables but I don't see them as anything that would really be harmful if not there..
<turduks> **Earn 0.25$ Per Lead **. For Details:http://www.StillRemember.Net/Affiliate.htm
<zykotick9> bean: ;) i can't "apt-cache policy sudo" returns Installed: (none).  :p
<Rory> ubuntu 12.04, I have ruby1.9.3 package installed, "ruby -v" shows "ruby 1.9.3p0". i am trying to install a package through gems: "sudo gem install camper_van" -> "camper_van requires Ruby version > 1.9.2"
<bean> zykotick9: touché
<tc0nn> RockyRoad: Here's the important stuff in DHCP:           option tftp-server-name "192.168.10.14";    filename "pxelinux.0";
<bean> Rory: I'd check what "sudo gem env" returns
<bean> and see if it references ubuntu 1.9.2
<koobcam> our professor was teaching us about ruby.
<tc0nn> Then I usually tail my logfile to verify the file was served up correctly (no missing, or permissions or NAK's of any kind)
<koobcam> he was explaining pointers in ruby, i just dont get it.
<lowtax> ruby is only for geniuses LOL
<marlo> koobcam, you don't get pointers?
<ActionParsnip> koobcam: do you have /etc on a separate partition?
<koobcam> ActionParsnip, its on the same drive.
<koobcam> i am just going to install 13.10 soon as it finishes downloading
<Rory> Thanks bean, it says "RUBY VERSION: 1.8.7" - i had to update my ruby version with update-alternatives, how can I also update the version in gems, or should I uninstall the older version completely?
<jhutchins_wk> koobcam: Make a backup.
<koobcam> i give up getting firefox to work.
<bean> Rory: to be honest it's been so long that I'm not sure -- I know the package is ruby1.9.1. I wonder if there is a rubygems1.9.1
<koobcam> once its installed, i wont ever do any updates, it broke my firefox
<lowtax> updates come at a risk
<zykotick9> koobcam: no updates = no security.  best of luck with that...
<lowtax> you should have a machine that you update first for TESTING updates
<lowtax> because you dont want to hose your main system
<lowtax> if you dont test before you upgrade/update ubuntu, you arent going to make it very far
<Rory> bean: I just removed the ruby1.8 package and it worked, there was probably a neater way but I don't need both anyway
<koobcam> well im downloading 13.1 right now on the other computer
<bean> Rory: one would hope you dont need a 1.8 ruby now :) 1.9 is much better
<lowtax> if i were a genius id make a facebook clone with ruby on rails
<Rory> bean: I don't want any ruby! I only need it for this Campfire->IRC tool
<philinux> koobcam: lowtax ubuntu uses phased updates now to prevent breakage > http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2013%2F08%2Fphased-updates-to-start-rolling-out-for-ubuntu-13-04&ei=e9WMUuKWBMithQegy4DwAg&usg=AFQjCNGB5uGgwrTRnda9FXsIIFDcoqJhnQ
<bean> Rory: psh, ruby is great! I use it every day.
<molgrum> anyone have any idea why my system alert sounds are audible in gnome shell but not in unity? every app has working sound just not the system beeps
<philinux> damn google
<Rory> short url philinux koobcam http://rory.sh:43523/cF
<koobcam> if it prevents breakage, then why did it break on my system? :| i need to report a bug
<philinux> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/phased-updates-to-start-rolling-out-for-ubuntu-13-04
<koobcam> well im downloading 13.1
<v1c3> is there any bugzilla package in universe? i dont find it :(
<koobcam> its 4 gigs
<koobcam> sigh
<philinux> koobcam: lowtax https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates
<turduks> **Earn 0.25$ Per Lead **. For Details:http://www.StillRemember.Net/Affiliate.htm
<RockyRoad> dhcp-range ... (sur l'ip) sont bien séparés mais ça ne dit pas qui va répondre le 1er
<zykotick9> !fr | RockyRoad
<ubottu> RockyRoad: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<koobcam> brb
<RockyRoad> oops, sorry
<lowtax> philinux, /me facepalms
<philinux> lowtax: you not seen that before?
<hispeed67> what is best usb wireless stick to use?
<omg_scout> hispeed67: Not sure which is best, I use tp-link and it works out of the box in ubuntu
<hispeed67> apparently there isnt any luck with either wnda stick i have. :(
<tmmunq> +1 tplink, i have a pci card and switch of there's and theyre both great
<hasham> Cinnamon freezes on 12.09 on wallpaper change, any ideas ?
<zykotick9> hasham: if you can show me where to download 12.09, i'll reinstall ubuntu on all my systems!  i think you mean 12.10 ;)
<hispeed67> or, 12.04
<friendO> g to the ubuntu site hasham
<philinux> lowtax: why the facepalm?
<Yakisoba> Hi! Recently I bought a laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled. The official description and the pictures of laptop say:  that this laptop comes with touch screen. But when I click on the screen nothin happens. How to make my linux touch behaviour?
<hasham> oh sorry I meant 12.10 :P
<lowtax> philinux, looks dumb
<hasham> zykotick9: sorry I meant 12.10
<philinux> lowtax: you can bypass it with synaptic or update via terminal,
<hispeed67> where would i look for support of wireless usb stick? kernel? driver?
<philinux> lowtax: it's all about qa in ubuntu now. less borked updates that way
<tmmunq> Yakisoba: check first there isn't a button or switch to disable the touch
<Yakisoba> tmmunq i say about Touch screen. whyn i press screen nothin happens. i don't know where that button :(
<hispeed67> Yakisoba: check the function buttons for touch screen?
<linuxpro> when is ubuntu mobile coming out?
<Webuntu> not soon enough
<Yakisoba> hispeed67 Graphic buttons? i press everywhere. nothing
<zykotick9> !touch | linuxpro
<ubottu> linuxpro: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<tmmunq> Yakisoba: a pyhysical switch
<lowtax> philinux, i run debian testing and never have issues like i do with ubuntu
<MaynardWaters> Hi guys, I came in here for some help with an old R41 thinkpad. I know there is a known issue where I get an error saying that PAE is required in the kernel. I have tried installing an old version and updating, but I get the same error, does anyone know a way to manually set the pae flag on the newest versions of Ubuntu, so I can it on this old machine
<Yakisoba> tmmunq ok.. i'll check.
<linuxpro> i would like to promote ubuntu in my region, whats the steps with canonical
<hasham> so any one else is having issue with cinnamon wallpapers ? I am using Thinkpad T410
<Webuntu> MaynardWaters: you could a remaster using a tool such as Ubuntu customization kit and remove the pae kernel and install the non-pae kernel
<penpegu> hello everyone, there is 32-bit version of ubuntu on my 64-bit machine. I don't remember exactly but I might have done it for the notice on the download page that 32-bit suits to machines with less than 2GB ram. as far as I know my PC has 2GB, and when I check it on settings it shows 1.9GB. can I or should I use the 64 bit version?
<radiske> guys, i've installed a pci ethernet card, that uses the same module of my onboard ethernet, i don't know how to get it working, ubuntu 12.04 x64
<MaynardWaters> Webuntu: thanks for the suggestion, I am not familiar with the customization kit, but I'll read up on it
<Webuntu> penpegu: your other bit of ram could be used for graphics.
<zykotick9> penpegu: probably NOT.  but there are cases where 64bit might help - if you're doing a lot of media encoding, OR are doing some math/number crunching/statistical analysis...  but probably NOT
<zykotick9> penpegu: if you had 4+GB the answer would be YES ;)
<tmmunq> i say always install 64 bit, memory is the best upgrade you can make later
<Webuntu> is wiki.ubuntu.com down? im getting some proxy error after i sign in.
<penpegu> webuntu, zykotick9, thank you for your help! I am not doing the kind of work you mention, but still my work can often be quite intensive..just wondering if 64-bit will be better in this case?
<zykotick9> penpegu: keep in mind, if you go 64bit you'll actually have LESS memory available (vs 32bit) - as the code required to run 64bit is larger
<Webuntu> penpegu: you only need 64 bit if you have more then 4 gig ram. 32 bit cant see anything over 4 gig.
<tmmunq> until you have more than 4gb, then you need to reinstall. unless 4gb is a hard limit on the motherboard, use 64bit
<penpegu> I see. so it doesn't interfere with the performance of the device in times of high octane activity? :)
<Bsims> 64 bit on a pc with less than 4gb will not hurt
<ufk> hello! :)
<zykotick9> Bsims: "hurt" probably not, but it might "sting" a little ;)
<ufk> when i start apache 2.4 on saucy it tells me that port 443 already in use and it cannot bind to it. but i checked with nmap and nothing takes port 443. what am i missing?
<pirret> except 64-bit software use more memory thab 32-bit
<pirret> than
<penpegu> zykotick9, but the PC itself is 64 bit, does it have no relevance?
<Bsims> I'm almost willing to bet any pc bought new in the last 8 years has a 64bit cpu
<zykotick9> penpegu: not really, just means you CAN run 64bit OS...
<penpegu> zykotick9, I see
<penpegu> thank you very much everyone, so it seems that I'm saved from a reinstall for the moment :)
<zykotick9> penpegu: also, there are SOME (getting smaller all the time) "issues" with running some software in 64bit OS
<Webuntu> ok geeks.. is it possible to install Ubuntu touch on a galaxy s2? if so is it worth it?
<zykotick9> !touch | Webuntu
<ubottu> Webuntu: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<penpegu> zykotick9, interesting, I often heard 64-bit being more stable or reliable
<Cira> does anyone know if there's any particular reason why the aircrack-ng suite has been removed from the Ubuntu repositories?
<penpegu> or maybe I don't remember clearly, but somehow better
<zykotick9> penpegu: it's a better architecture (NO Doubt), but it comes with a cost.  Upgrade your RAM above 4GB, and then my recommendation would be RUN 64 BIT ;)
<Cira> I dont need it that bad, just wanted to mess around with it, but if there's some concern about it I can manage without it
<zykotick9> Cira: get a Kali LiveCD then fill-your-boots ;)
<DJones> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-6 (saucy), package size 824 kB, installed size 2134 kB
<Cira> It's not a matter of getting it... I can always make it from source or add a PPA
<DJones> Cira: Appears to be in 13.10
<Cira> I'm curious as to why it's been removed
<tc0nn> Anyone know why the precise installer doesn't recognize all the fstab/FS options?  Trying to set "nodelalloc,noatime,nodiratime" as option on my /disk1 mount, but only noatime show up...
<tc0nn> Or have a source to the list of supported options?
<DJones> Cira: The only versions it doesn't show up in are Lucid & Precise
<penpegu> zykotick9, I understand. thank you so much!
<zykotick9> Cira: <sidenote> be sure to investigate Reaver as well
<Cira> zykotick9: thanks
<Cira> I've heard of Kali, but not Reaver
<zykotick9> Cira: reaver is a tool, included on Kali ;)
<radiske> guys, i've installed a pci ethernet card, that uses the same module of my onboard ethernet, i don't know how to get it working, ubuntu 12.04 x64
<ikonia> radiske: if it uses the same module it should just work
<bunduru> hey i'm using vnc to access my ubuntu computer (ancient hardware, no monitor connected) it is running ubuntu 2d window manager, in hope of better performance i thought i'd give a shot at other window managers weird thing is none seems to behave better than the ubuntu 2d they're acting "choppy" and even crash, what can i do about this ?!
<ActionParsnip> bunduru: try lxde instead
<ActionParsnip> bunduru: what do you do on the remote pc?
<knspradeep> hey can any one help me how to open website from remote server
<ikonia> bunduru: accept the limitations of your hardware ? stop using it over a network ?
<ikonia> knspradeep: what do you mean
<tc0nn> radiske: does it show up in dmesg ? Are you sure they use the exact same module?
<knspradeep> i am connected to server via remote vpn
<bunduru> ActionParsnip, well mostly manage torrents and actually i'm chatting on irc through it =P
<Rory> bunduru: Take a look at lxde, you can install a full lxde desktop with the lubuntu-desktop package
<ActionParsnip> bunduru: you can manage torrents via web ui if you use transmission
<knspradeep> actually i am connected to remote server via vpn i used to open nagios page from that server
<ikonia> knspradeep: what's the actual problem ?
<bunduru> ActionParsnip, oh yeah private tracker needs authentication through http i think
<knspradeep> i need to open nagios page ikonia in windows we usally do tunelling on putty and will try to open the page but now i am using ubuntu
<bunduru> Rory, ok i'll try that thanks
<radiske> tc0nn: not showing, lshw -C network just show my onboard
<ikonia> radiske: so it's not plugged in or broken then
<bunduru> i was trying lots of window managers yesterday all of them "crashed"
<zykotick9> bunduru: ssh + terminal apps run quickly remotely ;)
<bunduru> how can i check which ones i already have installed from cli?
<bunduru> i'm pretty sure i have lxde installed =Ç
<bunduru> zykotick9, sounds like an option =)
<CountryfiedLinux> Will Ubuntu 13.10 packages be older or newer than those that 14.04 is based on?
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: most likley yes
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: older
<v1c3> is there any bugzilla package in universe? i dont find it :( Can ANYBODY help me please? :(
<radiske> ikonia: i'll try in a different machine =) let's see if it is ok...
<ikonia> v1c3: I'm not aware of an ubuntu bugzilla package
<CountryfiedLinux> ikonia, So the unstable packages in 13.10 will be more mature than the packages in 14.04?
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: don't know why you call them "unstable" but most packages in 14.04 will be a later version than 13.10
<v1c3> ikonia: are you sure? :(
<CountryfiedLinux> ikonia, Well I know the dev crew does an excellent job of hammering out the bugs, just calling them what they're called to begin with.
<Pici> later = newer
<ikonia> v1c3: no, hence why I said "I'm not aware" but a package search doesn't show any
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: who calls them "unstable" 13.10 is a stable release, I don't know why you are calling them unstable packages
<v1c3> ikonia: yes, i dont find it either
<CountryfiedLinux> ikonia, I wasn't sure how quickly the packages change, I just knew that LTS is based on "testin" and regular releases on "unstable".
<CountryfiedLinux> ikonia, They're based on snapshots of debian unstable packages, but like I said, the dev crew does a great job of getting them ready.
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: debians "unstable" repo name, does not mean they are "unstable" packages, that is debians release process names, nothing to do with the package versions
<CountryfiedLinux> ikonia, That's what I meant. I'm just calling them what Debian calls them. Gotta be specific if asking for help here, right?
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: debian's names have nothing to do with ubuntu
<knspradeep> hey can any one help me please
<Rory> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ikonia> knspradeep: hepl you with what ?
<knspradeep> to open nagios site ikonia
<CountryfiedLinux> ikonia, I thought regular releases are based on snapshots of "unstable" repo packages and LTS based on "testing".
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: again, debians names/release has nothing to do with ubuntu
<zykotick9> CountryfiedLinux: not really, all ubuntu releases are a mix of testing/unstable
<BarackObama313> Yes we can.
<ikonia> knspradeep: open what nagios site ? what is the problem
<atul> PKG-CONFIG for libcurl how to find out ?
<knspradeep> actually in windows i will tunnel to my server and access the nagios page but today i installed ubuntu and ssh to my office server but dono how to open nagios site
<CountryfiedLinux> ikonia, Then what are Ubuntu regular releases and LTS releases based on? I thought it was based on their release process.
<knspradeep> installed nagios server on office server
<ikonia> CountryfiedLinux: ubuntu picks the packages it wants
<CountryfiedLinux> zykotick9, Oh didn't know that. I thought it was strictly "unstable" branch for regular and "testing" for LTS
<ikonia> knspradeep: I suggest you talk to your office network team and ask them how to connect to the network
<bunduru> yup i installed lxde window manager, whats the difference between "install lxde" (which i did) and install lubuntu-desktop?
<BarackObama313> Phone: 1-888-NAGIOS-1
<zykotick9> CountryfiedLinux: no!  it's all a mix, LTS vs. Regular is the SAME development model.
<Jobarte_Skuld> hi guys
<Rory> !lubuntu | bunduru
<ubottu> bunduru: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<BarackObama313> Anyone try Peppermint?
<CountryfiedLinux> zykotick9, Oh, so its just that LTS has the same package base for 5 years instead of 9 months?
<ikonia> BarackObama313: nothing to do with this channel
<Webuntu> ikonia: you got my vote :)
<jmgk_> BarackObama313:  I have
<ikonia> BarackObama313: this channel is for ubuntu, please keep to that topic and no more messing around please.
<Jobarte_Skuld> exists anyone bug to ubuntu with vitualbox to don't run guest vm with x64 cpu?
<Rory> bunduru: lubuntu=desktop installs the entire Lubuntu desktop package with all the programs it comes with, and artwork etc. lxde just installs that desktop encironment
<BarackObama313> ok
<CountryfiedLinux> bunduru, Lubuntu is awesome. LXDE is more stable than Unity in my experiences.
<v1c3> can someone recommend a good bug trafcker?
<Rory> Jobarte_Skuld: You need to make sure your select a "64-bit" guest type when setting up the VM
<v1c3> which is in repo?
<Jobarte_Skuld> Rory, I tried this, I enabled vt-x, i tried such options from searchs
<zykotick9> Jobarte_Skuld: are you using a 32bit host system?  if so, your CPU requires virtualization support to run 64bit guests.
<Jobarte_Skuld> but run only i386 cpu
<Jobarte_Skuld> zykotick9, no, in libvirt runs normally
<Jobarte_Skuld> the problem is between ubuntu and virtualbox
<BarackObama313> Debian didn't have my wireless drivers, Ubuntu did.
<zykotick9> Jobarte_Skuld: that vt-x IS cpu virt support ;)
<bunduru> ok Rory so if i have LXDE already i wont gain anything in terms of performance by installing entire Lubuntu right?
<Rory> bunduru: No, but if you plan to use lxde full-time you might find your life a bit easier
<Jobarte_Skuld> zykotick9, yes, and this option is enabled on virtualbox, i/o apic is enabled too
<zykotick9> Jobarte_Skuld: sorry i don't use VBox... i gots nothin'
<zykotick9> Jobarte_Skuld: IF you don't get an answer here, you might want to try in #vbox
<Jobarte_Skuld> zykotick9, no problem, thanks for your help :D
<Bsims> if you like lxde you might like xfce or windowmaker
<Jobarte_Skuld> haha, I didn't know that exists a virtualbox's channel here
<Jobarte_Skuld> zykotick9, thanks again
<bunduru> Rory, got it =) so i think there has got to be some kind of problem here, because from what i read LXDE should behave faster than ubuntu's default 2d and that's not the case all newly installed window managers act weird when i log in using a new window manager it behaves very sluggish and after a few seconds it freezes =(
<Rory> bunduru: Did you say you were connecting remotely? it's probably that rather than the actual wm
<zykotick9> Rory: +1
<zykotick9> vnc = slow
<Rory> bunduru: if you're running a server I recommend just using ssh for a text-based connection to manage the server remotely
<zykotick9> Rory: +1 again ;)
<universal> wireless icon disappeared from right hand icon bar...how to bring it back ?
<Rory> universal: nm-applet
<bunduru> Rory, yes i am but why does unity2d work and the others behave like that :s
<Rory> universal: or log out and in
<Rory> bunduru: i'm not sure about that, is that something you consistently notice?
<bunduru> at least they should have some kind of performance not login and freeze :s
<bunduru> yes from what i tested yesterday that's what happens
<nate_> Hello all
<Rory> hello nate_
<nate_> I am trying to use telnet to communicate with a device via ethernet, however I can not connect to the device
<ozberk> Hi guys I need  a guggestion I have a netbook with 2GB RAM - Ä°ntel GMA 3000 Graphical driver - Ä°ntel Atom Dual Core CPU   which os can you recoomend
<nate_> even though I can ping it
<nate_> how do I allow telnet to access the device
<nate_> ?
<Rory> nate_: What do you want to use telnet to do on the device?
<Rory> nate_: Telnet can connect to a specific port with the syntax "telnet hostname port_number"
<nate_> to pass acsii commands to a OEM system
<nate_> I type
<nate_> telnet xxx.xxx.x.x PORT
<DeepBlue> http://pastebin.ca/2477518  ,  i get this message so often,what should b done?
<nate_> The response is: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<Rory> nate_: Then there is no program listening on that port, on the target system
<nullsign> anyone know how to get glib-2.16 on 12.10 ?
<nate_> the thing is I can ping it
<nate_> so they see eachother
<Rory> nate_: ping means the machine is up
<universal> Rory: yes it worked, it brought back the icon...but why the icon was disappeared in first place ? and terminal output with nm-applet ---> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ nm-applet  ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area  ** (nm-applet:16943): WARNING **: Could not find ShellVersion property on org.gnome.Shell after 5 tries ***but nothing happening after org.gnome.Shell after 5 tries, like its stuck
<nullsign> 2.16 or higher
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | nullsign
<ubottu> nullsign: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jhutchins_wk> DeepBlue: Try aptitude -f install
<nullsign> ppa? eh
<nullsign> k
<jhutchins_wk> nate_: Why do you think the target has a telnet service listening for connections?
<nate_> because I can connect via a windows machine
<nate_> I just can't connect via ubuntu
<bunduru> brb going to log in to another windows manager a see how it goes hopefully it wont the gui wont freeze
<Rory> nate_: are you typing the hostname/ip and port number correctly?
<Rory> nate_: for example "telnet rory.sh 1234"
<jhutchins_wk> nate_: ubuntu's telnet doesn't do anything differently.
<BrianH> nate_: sudo netstat -lptu
<nate_> ok
<GomoX> I am trying to upgrade a server to 12.04 and the pdns-backend-mysql upgrade script is using the wrong database name and can't upgrade, any pointers on where that is set?
<nate_> I will use netstat
<DeepBlue> jhutchins_wk: ok,it's runnung,thanx
<nate_> rory: yes I figured as much
<Rory> nate_: BrianH's command needs to be run on the *target* machine via something like ssh, not on something you're connecting *from*
<nate_> I figured I didn't have rights to the socket
<BrianH> Correct, that's for the server, not the client.
<Rory> nate_: You can confirm the port is open by scanning the target with nmap; install nmap then run "nmap target_hostname -p port_number"
<Rory> nate_: But i sense it won't be open
<nate_> Rory: I will do that
<BrianH> Anyone here use pitbull for IDS benchmarking?
<BrianH> err, pytbull*
<Cpt-Cupcake> Good Evening! :-) I seem to have slight issue with my ubuntu server, as I want to add a subdomain, but can't quite figure out how. I assume I will needing to use VirtualHost?
<nate_> Rory: you are correct if I attempt to use port 5024 it quits
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: Do you already have the DNS all sorted out, so you can ping the subdomain?
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: basically, is this an apache question or a networking question?
<Cpt-Cupcake> rory: I have installed LAMP and got the DNS with my main domain configured
<nate_> however if I leave off the port, then it says "23/tcp open  telnet"
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: Can you first clarify if you can ping the subdomain you want to set up
<Rory> ok nate_ then port 23 is open
<Cpt-Cupcake> rory: I now created /var/www/ghost and want ghost.mysite.com to link to that folder
<KamZou> Hi, is the ubuntu 13.10 providing lxc wheezy templates ?
<nate_> Rory: Thanks  nmap is something I won't forget to use in the future!!
<Cpt-Cupcake> Rory: What exactly do you mean by pinging?
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: Run the command "ping ghost.mysite.com"
<Rory> nate_: fyi port 23 is default for telnet, so if you run "telnet hostname" it will connect to port 23
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: That will just check that your DNS is all set up and working, which needs to be sorted out before starting to configure apache
<hikenboot> hello I have saucy and am wondering if there is packages for gmp mpfr and mpc (prepackaged version for this version of ubuntu)
<Cpt-Cupcake> rory: It's loading, but not doing anything else. I can only ping mysite.com
<nate_> Rory: yes I am connecting to my own computer.  not the device.  let me check the LAN settings
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: So you can't ping the subdomain you're trying to set up?
<Cpt-Cupcake> rory: I guess not
<nullsign> when using PPAs, how do you find the software? trying to locate one for glib, yet ppa:glib/ppa results in nada.
<Cpt-Cupcake> rory: Do I need to change the DNS or something?
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: Then you need to go to wherever you manage your DNS settings (GoDaddy or whatever) and make sure there's a record for the subdomain
<Cpt-Cupcake> rory: an A record?
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: yes.
<BarackObama313> Oprah G. Winfrey
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: Subdomains don't "automatically" resolve, so "foo.example.com" will not resolv to anything unless there's actually an A record for it (just an A record for example.com isn't enough)
<Ziber> I'm starting to learn more and more about iptables. Do I have to specifically set a rule in my FORWARD table for it to work or can I just set the policy to ACCEPT?
<nullsign> Ziber: forward is for forwarding.
<nullsign> Ziber: if you set the default policy to accept, then everything in that category is accepted
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: Once you know that subdomain.yourdomain.com points to the IP address of your server, then read this information carefully, it tells you what you need to know to set up a name-based virtual host in Apache http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/name-based.html
<Ziber> nullsign: Alright...
<Cpt-Cupcake> rory: Thanks mate, hope it works :)
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: Come back and ask for help if you have problems following that, or ask in #httpd which is the channel for Apache. But there's no point worrying about this apache stuff until the DNS is working :)
<nullsign> what is the ppa syntax for this? https://launchpad.net/glib/2.26
<Cpt-Cupcake> rory: And I've been trying to setup VirtualHost the entire time, noticing that it doesn't work ._.
<nullsign> apt-add-repository ppa:glib/2.26/ppa  <- no good.
<Rory> nullsign: That isn't a PPA, what you just linked
<Pici> nullsign: Thats not a PPA.
<nullsign> well damn.. where do i find a ppa then?
<DeepBlue> jhutchins_wk: i ran aptitude -e install.here is the output , http://dpaste.com/1475059/
<DeepBlue> jhutchins_wk: i ran aptitude -f  install.here is the output , http://dpaste.com/1475059/
<Pici> nullsign: What are you trying to accomplish?
<nullsign> Pici: i need a new glib installed
<jhutchins_wk> DeepBlue: You realize that since you are running Mint, not Ubuntu, advice we give you could end up totally bricking your system?
<ActionParsnip> nullsign: use the search tool. Ubottu has a link
<Pici> nullsign: Why?
<nullsign> Pici: 12.10 tops out at glib-2.0, i need 2.16 or higher
<xangua> !mint | DeepBlue
<ubottu> DeepBlue: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Cpt-Cupcake> Rory: Is it normal, that it tries to ping ghost.mysite.com.com instead of ghost.mysite.com ?
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: No
<nullsign> Action: Ubottu?
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: What about "host ghost.mysite.com"
<shwaiil> Hi
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: That won't check if the host is up, it will just check the DNS
<Rory> Hello shwaiil
<jhutchins_wk> nullsign: Since glibc is an essential core part of the system, unless you are creating a build environment for another system installing a foreign glibc will only bring you grief.
<Cpt-Cupcake> Rory: Host ghost.kotarodesign.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<Cpt-Cupcake> Rory: Not up :-/
<Rory> Ok Cpt-Cupcake that's pretty conclusive :)
<nullsign> jhutchins, i just need it for a single compile
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | nullsign
<ubottu> nullsign: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> nullsign: use TAB to autocomplete nicks
<Cpt-Cupcake> Rory: I will just give it like 30 minutes and then check again
<shwaiil> Q: On Ubuntu server, when we do apt-get update, we're getting all the latest updates for our current OS, in my case 12.04, correct ?
<Cpt-Cupcake> Rory: Thanks for your help mate, you're a real live saver :D
<Cpt-Cupcake> life*
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: have you set up a record for the "ghost" subdomain with DigitalOcean (or whoever your registrar is)
<jhutchins_wk> nullsign: You realize that if you compile it with a different glibc it probably won't run on your system, right?
<Cpt-Cupcake> Rory: Yeah, digitalocean. I set up my domain already and added "ghost" as an A record
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: OK yes it can take a while to propagate due to the nature of DNS
<nullsign> jhutchins_wk: i was hoping for a solution in which both libs could co-exist.
<tmmunq> shwaiil: you just get the updated list, use upgrade to install
<Pici> nullsign: libglib2.0-0 provides 2.34.1-1ubuntu1 in quantal anyway, its very likely you already have the version you need.
<jhutchins_wk> nullsign: You'll need to find a version of the software you're building that works with your existing glibc.
<shwaiil> tmmunq: thanks a lot for looking. how to know what upgrade is going to actually "upgrade" ?
<nullsign> jhutchins_wk: sigh.. ok
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=f2c87d3 ----> nm-applet in terminal looks like stuck, nothing happening after 2nd line of msg, the signal icon disappears again after ctrl+c in terminal. also nm-applet in alt+f2 run command 2 times is now showing 2 signal icons, how to remove one icon ?
<nullsign> maybe 14.04 will have 2.16+ ;)
<nullsign> next year..
<Pici> nullsign: please see my message.
<tmmunq> shwaiil: it will ask you to confirm the patches
<Rory> universal: I recommend just logging out and in again
<shwaiil> tmmunq: ok thanks :)
<universal> Rory: ok , thnx but whats the reason for this error ?
<nullsign> Pici: ahhh
<jhutchins_wk> nullsign: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/847179/multiple-glibc-libraries-on-a-single-host http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5169845/how-to-use-two-versions-of-glibc-simultaneously
<Rory> universal: Difficult to say
<Pici> nullsign: you just need the libglib2.0-0-dev package.
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok just realized one of the albums on my phone was untitled track, music, and no album art.
<nullsign> ahhhhh
<nullsign> thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> Had to install an album art grabber and an album tag apps.
<Rory> universal: You could look for a likely-looking log file in /var/log and see if there's an error in one of them that looks useful, but frankly if it isn't happening repeatedly I'd just get on with your life :)
<universal> Rory: for the sake complete roundup, nm-applet in alt+f2 bring back the signal icon but now how to remove the same signal icon if i want to ?
<CountryfiedLinux> Then had to delete that folder from dropbox and banshee then add it to them again with the correct art and tags.
<mmiller13> does anyone know why I keep disconnecting from my router?
<Rory> universal: You could killall nm-applet
<onizu> hello. i need help with configuring my nvidia onboard graphics
<Rory> !details | mmiller13 onizu
<ubottu> mmiller13 onizu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm gonna look into setting up an Amazon MP3 cloud
<universal> Rory: hmm, kill all and start a single again, hmm. thnx :)
<Rory> universal: You could find the specific pid and use the "kill" command
<onizu> ubuntu 13.10 - nvidia geforce gt 540m - optimus - laptop resolution 1366x768 but ubuntu loads at 1024x768 - i tried bumblebee but no help.. so i removed it and any nvidia-*
<universal> Rory: I did killall nm-applet and alt+f2 nm-applet, its good now with a single signal icon, thnx again :)
<mmiller13> I have a problem... For some reason I keep getting disconnected from my router. This is  a new installation of ubuntu 13.10 x64. I did a system update via apt but still no luck.
<Rory> mmiller13: Are you connected wirelessly?
<jhutchins_wk> mmiller13: reset the router.  How's your signal strength?  What messages do you see in dmesg or /var/log/syslog?
<Rory> mihai388: is it a laptop? What is the make/model of the laptop, or the wireless hardware?
<universal> whats the use of "alt" "type your command" ?
<Rory> universal: it runs a command
<Rory> universal: well "alt" and then "command" will only show it if that is in the menu. if you want to run an arbitrary command you use alt+f2
<universal> Rory: alt+f2 runs a command, I'm asking about only "alt" "type your command"
<universal> Rory: oo ok
<Rory> universal: That will search the menu, files on your pc, available packages, and Amazon
<Rory> universal: And possibly some other things as well, i can't remember
<universal> how to stop it searching amazon or anything online, they log lots of data
<Rory> universal: privacy -> disable "online sources"
<lowtax> echo -ne '0.0.0.0 canonical.com\n0.0.0.0 amazon.com' >> /etc/hosts
<universal> ok
<Rory> universal: They don't log any data which can be tied to you; all the searches are first sent to canonical so Amazon has no idea where the searches are coming from. I believe canonical also caches some results to save sending unnecessary hits to amazon
<universal> Rory: what about canonical being a part of prism ?
<nullsign> has there any been an agreement on whether to use /opt or /usr/local for custom compiled packages?
<Rory> universal: lowtax's command will prevent you from accessing anything hosted on the domains "amazon.com" or "canonical.com"
<nullsign> at least for ubuntu
<universal> ok
<Rory> universal: is that a real question you want an answer to? I recommend you do a little research, since canonical is not "part of prism"
<universal> sounds soothing
<gordonjcp> nullsign: /usr/local
<gordonjcp> nullsign: that's how it's been for 30-odd years
<Rory> nullsign: We generally use /usr/local/
<jubale> Anyone had problems with Google Calendar screenlet refusing to launch?
<Rory> nullsign: For example, distro-packages go in /usr/bin, compiled packages go in /usr/local/bin
<Rory> nullsign: distro-libs go in /usr/lib, user-compiled-libs go in /usr/local/lib
<bunduru> back, so i'm now back on ubuntu 2d WM just tried Fluxbox, LXDE, XFCE these all froze
<Rory> nulbover VNC?
<Rory> bunduru: over VNC?
<bunduru> yes Rory
<Cpt-Cupcake> Rory: It's working now and linking to the homepage. How do I link it to a folder?
<Rory> Cpt-Cupcake: Did you read the link I gave you to the apache doc page?
<Cpt-Cupcake> Ah my bad, I will check it out
<shwaiil>  Q: Is there a way to check how much my ubuntu 12.04 LTS is taking ? Thanks!
<jhutchins_wk> shwaiil: How much what?
<mmiller13> I'm wireless... I constantly have to reboot in order to get back online.
<jhutchins_wk> mmiller13: Why not just reconnect?
<shwaiil> jhutchins_wk: thanks for looking, sorry I mean space. I've allocated let's say 64 GB of a disk, but I need to do backups, so I'm thinking about resizing this. Not sure if a good idea, though.
<jhutchins_wk> shwaiil: If you're going to mess with partitions, make backups first.
<shwaiil> jhutchins_wk: ok
<jhutchins_wk> shwaiil: df -h will show how much space is used on visible disks.
<jhutchins_wk> s/visible/mounted
<universal> 1 more question - how to "apt-get update offline" ? meaning updating the index files without connecting to internet, assume that I have multiple systems to update and I dont have access to internet or I dont want to "waste" my limited montly bandwidth for the same updates everytime which I can somehow copy and update index files on other systems Rory
<shwaiil> jhutchins_wk: let's say I have a VPS (linode) and I allocated all the space for this image running ubuntu 12.04. By using df -h, I see I'm not using it fully. Is this the right wa to see if I have enough space to actually resize the allocated space ?!
<xstefen> Is it a bug in 13.10 that after adding wins to nsswitch.conf and installing winbind, you are still unable to ping by name?
<mmiller13> The router no longer appear in my network
<mmiller13> As a quick fix, does anyone knows how to refresh my system without rebooting. like and init4 option.
<jhutchins_wk> shwaiil: Yes, it shows how much space you have used.
<bunduru> Rory, yes through vnc, ubuntu 2d WM is the only one that actually is working, tried Fluxbox, LXDE, XFCE these all work for some seconds and then freeze
<jhutchins_wk> mmiller13: Again, I would check dmesg and /var/log/syslog to see what the system thinks is happening.
<jhutchins_wk> bunduru: If all of the DEs you try freeze the problem is probably not the DE.
<mregg964> Hi, I need to create a pair of ssh keys for www-data, but I'm relunctant to leaving them in /var/www for security reasons. Where can I move them to and how ?
<codenomics> trying to install ubuntu server and running into some issues. Is this the right place to be?
<codenomics> or is there a server specific channel
<bunduru> jhutchins_wk, all the new ones yes
<jhutchins_wk> codenomics: Give us a shot.
<lowtax>  /var/www isnt usually the http root
<jhutchins_wk> mregg964: How do you expect to use these keys?
<lowtax>  /var/www/htdocs usually is the http root
<mregg964> jhutchins_wk: I need the keys to rsync folders from a svn machine
<varunendra> mmiller13, which wireless chip and driver are you using? Please show us the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<codenomics> ok Ubuntu Server 13.10 booting from thumbdrive or burned disk I get the menu and select install then it continues on and I get a purple screen with some visual artifacts and that is it
<bunduru> as i said not not all of them just the ones i installed manually
<codenomics> downloading 12 now just to have a secondary test media
<bunduru> any ideas?
<mmiller13> maxmiller@maxmiller-HP-ENVY-m6-Sleekbook:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<mmiller13> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 0c)
<mmiller13> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:1995]
<mmiller13> 	Kernel driver in use: r8169
<mmiller13> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3290]
<mmiller13> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:18ec]
<FloodBot1> mmiller13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmiller13> 	Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci
<Cpt-Cupcake> Rory: Thanks mate for all the help, everything is working now! :)
<reek007> I did a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<reek007> and my firefox isnt working anymore
<reek007> can anyone help?
<reek007> im on 12.04
<mmiller13> http://pastebin.com/J8yFnvxB
<blurkis> hi there.  installing ubuntu 13.10 to a friends laptop, and it worked like a charm. Could use wifi on installation, but when I booted into ubuntu, it can see the wifi networks, but can not connect. its an asus g75v, using ath9k driver. any idées on what could be the issue?
<varunendra> mmiller13 please follow the instructions in this post and give us pastebin link to its report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385 (and include the nick of the user in your chat messages who your messages are directed to, in this case, me)
<Wobbo> How to open the "desktop sharing" in 13.10? I can't find it...
<bn`> I have a problem with a mysql installation on a vserver. The "root" mysql user is missing. I tried to fix it with mysql_install_db, but without success. So, when I start mysqld with --skip-grant-tables I can login, but can not use GRANT ALL -> ERROR 1290 (HY000): The MySQL server is running with the --skip-grant-tables option so it cannot execute this statement
<chamunks> I'm looking to install gitlab on a server would it be insane to think that I could use this unofficial unsigned repo built for debian squeeze https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlab-public-wiki/wiki/GitLab-Debian-packages-%28unofficial%29
<Pici> chamunks: probably.  I installed it from source here and while there were a few hiccups, it went pretty well.  Plus updating by just pulling down via git is pretty easy.
<chamunks> Pici, would you mind possibly pasting the guide or information you used?
<chamunks> I'm a pretty novice dev I just don't want to submit my learning to code to github publically.
<Pici> chamunks: I just followed this: https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/blob/master/doc/install/installation.md
<Pici> chamunks: It looks complicated, but for the most part you are just copying and pasting commands.
<mmiller13> Does anyone know if it's possible to recover data after a format and a architecture change. I recently installed Ubuntu on a x64 8gig NTSF partition which got formatted. Now all it shows is a just one 750gig partition Ext4.
<jhutchins_wk> varunendra: So you need to figure out why it can't connect.  Are you choosing the correct encryption?  Is the format of the key not working?  What authorization/encryption are you using?
<chamunks> what hiccups did you encounter?  I've got a VPS from some hosting company that sells el-cheapo vps's for dirt cheap one time prices (For now)
<codenomics> sp is there a server based chan or does this channel cover server installs?
<chamunks> I wanted to stick this on that with ubuntu 12.04 lts
<chamunks> Pici, fair enough.
<jhutchins_wk> mmiller13: Generally no, if you've overwritten the data it can't be easily recovered.  How did an 8G partition become a 750g partition?
<varunendra> jhutchins_wk, not me, it's mmiller13 :) Thanks for jumping in though, I may be getting offline shortly..
<Pici> chamunks: Nothing serious, I think I skipped a step or two and got confused.  This was on a 12.04 server as well.
<chamunks> Pici, ok fair enough I'll spin up a linked clone of my 12.04 instance in virtualbox.
<jhutchins_wk> Yeah, I seem to be mixing up nics here.
<chamunks> and try to remember how to fix that silly mac problem.
<mmiller13> On Ubuntu installation the 8gig partition which was for Ubuntu got formatted; I guess the partition table got broken. Now all it shows is the entire hd which is 750gig
<dayron> buona sera, conoscete dei programmi utili per programma in php?
<lotuspsychje> !it | dayron
<ubottu> dayron: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<aloiece> hello, I'm trying to connect to my webserver through nautilus, so I have my files from the webserver represented innautilus and every change/save i make is immediately represented on the web. When I try to connect though, it tells me: not a webdav enabled share. I know this problem has occured with others, is there a fix for it>
<lotuspsychje> dayron: try the ##programming channel
<mmiller13> I'm guessing that's the case because I had half of the hard drive full of data. I selected the 8gig partition on Ubuntu installation, but ended up with just one partition
<jhutchins_wk> aloiece: Why not use ssh/scp to copy the files?
<jhutchins_wk> mmiller13: So before messing with partitions and installing ubuntu you made a backup, right?
<BluesKaj> mmiller13. did you use guided, auto or manual mode when partitioning
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: I suspect he use "oops".
<aloiece> hm, well, probably because I don't know what either of those mean =D Sorry, I know the things that I know and beyond that, zero.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_wk. looks like it :/
<ActionParsnip> aloiece: does the web server have an SSH server running on it too?
<mmiller13> That was the backup
<aloiece> how do I know
<aloiece> ?
<jhutchins_wk> mmiller13: Although it's possible to view a filesystem on a web server in a file browser, it's not simple, and being able to manipulate the files is harder.
<ActionParsnip> aloiece: can you conect to it via ssh?
<mmiller13> I transferred data form my external hd on to the laptop, but there were new data added and I still would like to be able to restore it.
<jhutchins_wk> mmiller13: Good grief, I can't get nicks right today.
<ActionParsnip> mmiller13: if it is the backup then recreate the data set using the standing data (rerun the backup)
<aloiece> yes
<aloiece> there's an option for xsh
<aloiece> I have to make akey
<ActionParsnip> aloiece: then you cna use sshfs in nautilus (effectively sftp)
<mmiller13> I used windows built-in management program
<jhutchins_wk> aloiece: ssh is Secure SHell, it allows you to use have a console connection to the webserver.
<aloiece> I see
<ActionParsnip> aloiece: this is also secure, so can be done from anywhere. Good times :)
<jhutchins_wk> aloiece: Once you have it working, you can use scp - Secure CP - to copy files back and forth from the server.
<aloiece> do I have to copy the files always? or will I be working directly on the files on the server?
<jhutchins_wk> mmiller13: If you have formatted the drive and written data to it (installed ubuntu), you are not going to recover the files.
<Anuska> use anyone tune2fs?
<genii> Anuska: What issue with tune2fs are you experiencing?
<mmiller13> I took a computer forensic course two years ago, and they mentioned a way to search the hd using dd for ambient data. I was thinking it's the same process but it has to be converted back to NTSF.
<mmiller13> dunno
<jhutchins_wk> aloiece: It's a lot easier to learn to use the console utilities than to set up a network share to access the files.
<bunduru> so anybody has any clue why the new window managers i've installed freeze after some seconds of log in?
<ActionParsnip> aloiece: the files you see on the sftp server will be live, you can copy over (if your account has permissions) as if it were a local storage
<fishduck> how can I just strip of the last byte of a file, or what editor will not add a \n in the last line?
<ActionParsnip> aloiece: but the data goes over the network to the server
<jhutchins_wk> You can edit the files with a console-based editor, or you can edit them locally then upload them.
<jhutchins_wk> aloiece: You can edit the files with a console-based editor, or you can edit them locally then upload them.
<jhutchins_wk> fishduck: vi
<ActionParsnip> fishduck: use tee
<ActionParsnip> fishduck: echo "something" | tee -a filename
<ActionParsnip> fishduck: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/31947/how-to-add-a-newline-to-the-end-of-a-file
<fishduck> lol, I want to remove the last line, or prevent it from being added
<fishduck> vi is impossible to use. Why on earth would a text editor look like that.
<ActionParsnip> fishduck: oh,let me play a while
<daftykins> fishduck: it's editing for masochists!
<ethan__> exit
<MonkeyDust> vi has its own fanclubs and -blogs
<fishduck> vi is inferior in every way.. the only thing that's "good" with it is whatever additional functions it adds (with a usability cost) to an old vacuum computer. But anything newer than that surpasses vi.
<aloiece> ok thanks! =)
<Trudko> guys if I often access to certain folder  form terminal should I create symlink for it or is there other way? I would like to access to independent from my actual location
<ActionParsnip> fishduck:  cat file | sed \$d
<ActionParsnip> fishduck: waste of a cat, but meh
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: sure, make a symlink wherever you please
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: just not in /dev or /proc :)
<genii> fishduck: Alternately make an alias for a shell command that has the full path of the directory you're always using, so no matter your current working directory it always operates correctly
<mati12312> hello
<BillGates_313> What distro should I try?
<mathfreak_> if I bought a Playstation 2 controller port to USB adapter, would Ubuntu have the proper drivers for the adapter?
<genii> BillGates_313: Whichever ones you want.
<BillGates_313> Thanks Genii.
 * BillGates_313 heads to Distrowatch.com
<bazhang> mathfreak_, for playing emulated games with? sure
<mathfreak_> bazhang: Excellent. That's all I'll need. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> BillGates_313: tinycore :)
<BillGates_313> Is that smaller than Puppy?
<ActionParsnip> BillGates_313: 12Mb, yes
<BillGates_313> Enjoy Slitaz for small time.
<BillGates_313> Read, I enjoy.
<ActionParsnip> BillGates_313: used it, not bad
<BillGates_313> One day I'll get to Paris.
<ActionParsnip> BillGates_313: if you want a tiny ubuntu install, install minimal ubuntu then install slim and openbox
<ghostnik11> i need a libxul to install kiwix on my ubuntu but its not in synaptic how can i get it
<L0RE> Someone here who know xfs and lvm very good?
<BillGates_313> I run linux exclusivly from my pendrive.
<ActionParsnip> !info libxul
<ubottu> Package libxul does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> !find libxul
<genii> BillGates_313: If you're interested in minimal/small distributions, I go with ActionParsnip on the tinycore linux
<ubottu> File libxul found in firefox, firefox-dbg, thunderbird, thunderbird-dbg, thunderbird-dev
<BillGates_313> I need a distro with everything in for a live environment.
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<BillGates_313> If tinycore supported my 1080p and wireless drivers I would.
<ActionParsnip> BillGates_313: what wifi chip do you use?
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, ckage libxul was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<ghostnik11> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libxul.pc'
<ghostnik11> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<ghostnik11> No package 'libxul' found
<ghostnik11> Package libxul was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<ghostnik11> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libxul.pc'
<FloodBot1> ghostnik11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BillGates_313> Dell Latitude E6400 is my laptop.
<BillGates_313> Intel wireless I think.
<ActionParsnip> BillGates_313: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    you will be showm
<BillGates_313> I've been running Peppermint with decent results.
<BillGates_313> I'm on Windows right now.
<BillGates_313> My hard drive is Windows and my pendrive is linux.
<ActionParsnip> BillGates_313: doesnt answer my question
<BillGates_313> DOS doesn't support sudo commands.
<BillGates_313> =p
<L0RE> mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb , mount /dev/sdb /mnt ;... Using ; umount /mnt; pvcreate /dev/sdb; vgcreate volume /dev/sdb, lvcreate -n name datavg -l SIZE;  lvremove, vgremove,pvcremove....... is there waway to still recover the xfs
<BillGates_313> I'm on Microsft Windows 7 right now.
<genii> ActionParsnip: Since he's not currently in *nix, he can hardly run the command :)
<ActionParsnip> genii: can in peppermint :)
<BillGates_313> Peppermint is nice.
<ghostnik11> libxul is it in ubuntu
<ghostnik11> i don't have internet connection for long
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: what is the output of the command I gave please
<MrSassyPants> since a few days ago, nfs partitions are no longer loaded early enough, what changed and how can I fix it?
<nullsign> heh, neat.. www.cloudatcost.com
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: make it not automount, then add a command in /edtc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line to mount it then
<MrSassyPants> ActionParsnip, at what time does it load it then?
<BillGates_313> I'm in the running for Orcle Linux but they haven't emailed me yet.
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: sounds like it fails as the network isnt up when fstab is processed
<ActionParsnip> BillGates_313: then run the command in a Linux based Os and report the result
<MrSassyPants> ActionParsnip, network is up, nfs is mounted, just not early enough
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: then you may need a delay so that the boot waits for the nfs to come up
<MrSassyPants> ActionParsnip, I need nfs up and running before X
<chamunks> Pici, they have this sneaky little line in Step 1 in that gitlab install that references something down in Step 6...
<MrSassyPants> and that does not happen
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: then put a small pause in /etc/rc.local and it will make X not load for the duration you set
<chamunks> Pici, I can see why you'd miss something there.  The documentation is a bit fuzzy.  But only a bit.
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, here is the output: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<BillGates_313> ActionParsnip I'll make a note of the command and get back to you when exectued under Linux.
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: MrSassyPants add the comamnd:   sleep 10  to give 10 seconds before X loads
<MrSassyPants> ActionParsnip, and makes the boot up take 10 seconds longer.
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: I'm not finding the package anywhere
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: yes
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: how many times do you reboot?
<MrSassyPants> multiple times a day, I have wintendo on another partition
<mregg964> Hi - I need a little help here, as I cannot delete a file, even as root.
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: might need to take the hit if it makes it work. 10 seconds is nothing
<daftykins> mregg964: which file?
<mregg964> daftykins: well it's a funky file: /var/www/.ssh
<mregg964> daftykins: it has the following lsattr : -u---a-----------e-
<daftykins> mregg964: looks like a dot folder, rather than a file?
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, so what do i do need wikipedia offline for research at school, and kiwix is the only thing i know that can do it
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all!
<MrSassyPants> Is there a successor to chkconfig ?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: are there any bugs reported? Have you tried contacting the developers?
<JokesOnYou77> I'm trying to write a regex match only periods preceded by lowercase alphas, but not the alpha itself.  How do I not also catch the alpha?
<nullsign> MrSassy: chkconfig is redhat...
<daftykins> mregg964: so switching to root temporarily with "sudo -s" followed by "rm -rf /var/www/.ssh" doesn't work?
<mregg964> daftykins: I agree, but it's a file, it doesn't have the 'd' on ls -l
<MrSassyPants> nullsign, it's in the ubuntu man pages
<MrSassyPants> nullsign, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/chkconfig.8.html
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, i don't have access to internet like that
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: whta, email?
<nullsign> ubuntu uses update-rc.d now i think
<mregg964> daftykins: no, Operation not permitted
<un_belge> hello guys
<Pici> MrSassyPants: Just because theres a package for it doesn't mean that Ubuntu's config is compatible with it. e.g, rpm is in the repos, but we don't use it.
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: egrep '\.[a-z]' file     maybe
<BillGates_313> Downloading Linux Mint 16 "Petra" - Cinnamon RC (32-bit)
<ActionParsnip> BillGates_313: remember, Mint is not supported here
<BillGates_313> k
<mregg964> daftykins: I was thinking there was a chattr command I could do?
<un_belge> i have to install microsoft framwork 4.0 but wine says he is already installed or a highter,... :/
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: seems to work well
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, nope, i have squirel mail
<daftykins> mregg964: 'chattr' ?
<daftykins> i don't know what that is
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: its still email, and you can still email the developers, can't you?
<JokesOnYou77> Thank you!
<cortexman> what's the linux equivalent of the mac Router in TCP/IP settings for manually setting up an ip address?
<un_belge> and the programm wat i want to install say i need framwework 4.0
<ActionParsnip> un_belge: use network manager
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: use network manager
<ActionParsnip> un_belge: sorry, wrong target
<ActionParsnip> un_belge: ask in #winehq too
<un_belge> ok thanks
<cortexman> i am using network manager.. what abt my question?
<daftykins> un_belge: you're highly unlikely to get something needing .NET 4 working under Linux
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: then use that to set the interface to a static IP
<cortexman> yeah i know..
<cortexman> what abt my question?
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: isnt that your question?
<cortexman> mac has a Router field
<cortexman> w/ an ip address..
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: do you mean the default gateway?
<cortexman> yeah i'm not sure
<cortexman> if they are the same..
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: is it the IP address used to get internet from
<ActionParsnip> I HATE how Apple rename stuff different to everyone else
<cortexman> but network manager also has a Routes "tab"
<reisio> iMAC
<cortexman> these Routes have Address Netmask Gateway and Metric fields
<cortexman> sup with that?
<vipul_> http://pastebin.com/yGCyAAzY  what this error mean? and how i can correct this issue.
<cortexman> vipul use sudo to run it apparently
<cortexman> sudo make install
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: oh you want to set manual routes to your system's routing table
<cortexman> i honestly don't know what i want to do. there is one missing field as compared to the way i've got this mac setup
<cortexman> Router
<cortexman> is it a Gateway, or is it a Route? haha
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: can you give a screenshot, use imagemagick to host
<ActionParsnip> I wish Mac would call stuff the defacto name
<ActionParsnip> so annoying
<vipul_> cortexman,  Thank you
<ActionParsnip> Does anyone with a mac know what this is all about
<BillGates_313> I hate Apple.
<ikonia> BillGates_313: not really something we care about, please try to stick to ubuntu dicussion
<cortexman> ActionParsnip: http://i.imgur.com/An3Rz1J.png
<daftykins> "Router" == Default Gateway
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: thats the default gateway, this is obviously too technical for Aple brains so they call it the router address
<dv> call it the iPortal
<cortexman> tx!
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: this is part of network manager, you set the IP, DNS servers and the default gateway all in the same interface
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: http://petejcullen.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/net_man.png   see the 'gateway' bit, that is your 'router' address
<helpme_-_-_> fdisk: unable to read /dev/sda: Input/output error
<helpme_-_-_> __
<helpme_-_-_> ???
<BluesKaj> helpme_-_-_. fdisk -l
<ikonia> "sudo"
<helpme_-_-_> ok
<helpme_-_-_> im in root
<helpme_-_-_> wait
<helpme_-_-_> for it
<Pici> helpme_-_-_: stop pressing enter between every thought.
<ikonia> helpme_-_-_: you shouldn't be root - the ubuntu install locks the root account
<helpme_-_-_> i have to write sudo every time?
<Cpt-Cupcake> I am trying to install Ghost on Ubuntu, on a subdomain to be specific, and it works with the regular 2368 port, but how do I reconfigure it with Apache to run on port 80?
<helpme_-_-_> root@ubuntu:~# fdisk -l
<helpme_-_-_> Disk /dev/sdb: 8004 MB, 8004304896 bytes
<helpme_-_-_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 973 cylinders, total 15633408 sectors
<helpme_-_-_> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<helpme_-_-_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<helpme_-_-_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> helpme_-_-_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> yep
<DJones> grr, wrong window
<helpme_-_-_> fdisk -l doesnt see the /dev/sda
<helpme_-_-_> Disk /dev/sdb: 8004 MB, 8004304896 bytes
<helpme_-_-_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 973 cylinders, total 15633408 sectors
<helpme_-_-_> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<helpme_-_-_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> helpme_-_-_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helpme_-_-_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<helpme_-_-_> Disk identifier: 0x58d13cc9
<k1l_> helpme_-_-_: stop it!
<k1l_> !paste | helpme_-_-_
<ubottu> helpme_-_-_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ThisIsAfasf> Hi there! Just testing my IRC client. If someone could test to respond to me that would be great!
<xeon827> the ubuntu iso is 708 mb i only have 700 mb on the disc is that a big problem?
<cortexman> so what is the Routes tab for in network manager?
<xeon827> do i have to do anything or will the burner do it?
<cortexman> if Router == Gateway, what are Routes?
<k1l_> helpme_-_-_: stop putting that much text in here. use a pastebin like the bot told you now 3 times
<ObrienDave> xeon827, you must burn to a DVD
<helpme_-_-_> i saw just
<xeon827> can't use a cd?
<ThisIsAfasf> Anyone?
<ikonia> xeon827: think about it, your CD is 700mb, the image is bigger than 700mb, do you think it will work ?
<xeon827> could compress it
<xangua> xeon827: use a dvd or a usb stick
<ikonia> xeon827: no, you can't compress it
<ObrienDave> xeon827, no, probably wont fit on a normal CD
<xeon827> it's just 8 mb over
<ikonia> xeon827: it's still over
<helpme_-_-_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449715/
<ikonia> xeon827: you have 700mb of space, it wants 708...
<ikonia> helpme_-_-_: 1. ) you should not be root 2.) you where asked to do fdisk, not sdfidk
<cortexman> also, what is the network manager equivalent of the mac "Using DHCP with manual address" ?
<daftykins> cortexman: a route is a first IP to send to in order to find another network. A router is a default route because if your computer doesn't know how to find something (e.g. it's not on the local network) it should send every request to that IP.
<needhelp54> ikonia: i m not root right now what you prefer?
<ikonia> needhelp54: you are root - in the pastebin you are root
<xeon827> then how do these noobs on pirate bay compress 6gb movies and games to 1gb
<needhelp54> I lost my win7 while tryin install Ubuntu 13.10 with Bootable USB
<needhelp54> I cant install anything right now
<ikonia> xeon827: it's not the same thing, stop trying to "beat it" and just accept it
<ikonia> xeon827: and calling someone a "noob" while you're asking how to make a 708mb image fit on a 700mb.....well, pot calling the kettle
<ObrienDave> because YOU are burning an EXACT duplicate of the file image. it will NOT fit on a CD
<xeon827> bull
<ObrienDave> whatEVER
<xeon827> how do they do it then
<ikonia> xeon827: it's not "bull" - it's a fact you are being trying to avoid and refuse to accept, so I suggest you stop asking
<needhelp54> I can just use the Ubuntu 13.10 Live mod. I used the `dd of=/dev/zero if=/dev/sda bs=1M`
<xeon827> u mad?
<xeon827> kuz i'm right?
<ikonia> xeon827: enoug
<ikonia> enough
<ikonia> xeon827: this is an ubuntu support channel, you've been told how to use the ubuntu ISO image
<needhelp54> ikonia: What you say to me ?
<ikonia> needhelp54: nothing
<vlad_sta_> Question: Having Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS. MD RAID 1. After reboot got this in syslog: "md1: detected capacity change from 0 to 999069384704" and "md1: unknown partition table". It waited awhile and then booted successfully. Is it a bug or anything I should worry about? Thnx.
<needhelp54> ikonia: Cant you help me?
<ikonia> needhelp54: I don't actually understand what you are saying as you are all over the place with information
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: sounds like you might have had a bad sector on one disk - use SMART disk utilities to confirm, one disk might be on the way out
<needhelp54> Gparted dont see my /dev/sda
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: what attributes should I check on SMART?
<k1l_> needhelp54: what about a "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin?
<needhelp54> I get input output error. Tried to mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda i get read write error 0 sector
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: reallocated sectors, pending sectors, should be pretty obvious
<k1l_> dont do that on a harddrive. make a proper partition table and make partitions first
<Cpt-Cupc_> Does anyone know how to change the port from 2368 to 80 with VirtualHost? I am trying to get Ghost running on a subdomain, but I can't get it to run on port 80
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: everything looks fine but on one disk Spin_Up_Time is 3525 which is "Pre-fail"-type attribute.
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: can you up some screenshots of each disk?
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: not sure that I understand this subject so deep
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: sure, sec
<needhelp54> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449743/
<k1l_> needhelp54: can you pastbin a "dmesg" too?
<Cpt-Cupc_> Anyone?
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: sda – http://pastebin.com/z8wDpGLj and sdb – http://pastebin.com/cUHrw3gH
<Pici> needhelp54: Can you see your other drive in your BIOS?
<Ziber> I've decided I wanted to learn how to use LDAP, my end-goal being SSH authentication using it. Where would be a good place to start?
<needhelp54> k1_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449755/
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: is it possible that power supply is about to fail?
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: ah they're REs, that's good. i wouldn't normally see that value looking iffy - is it RAID 1 you use?
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: yepp
<PDilyard> thunderbird mail wont start for me. it happened randomly a few days ago, and i did not change any settings or install anything that i can remember. It hasnt started in about a week. i tried uninstalling and reinstalling, but no luck. sometimes it comes up with a message something like this: "Failed to download packages" but its not every time
<k1l_> needhelp54: that looks to me like a broken hdd
<Pici> Cpt-Cupc_: What have you tried? Did it give you an error?
<needhelp54> May be deleted MBR ?
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: if i were you, i'd probably backup your data anyway, then use WD's diagnostics software to get an opinion on that sda - see if it flags up anything iffy. they offer a bootable ISO download for their software i believe
<BluesKaj> PDilyard. try opening it in the terminal , and pastebin the output /errors if any
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: I just found the similar as a kernel bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1105900
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1105900 in linux (Ubuntu) "Latest Kernel Version 3.2.0-36 Causing EXT4-fs Errors" [Medium,Fix released]
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: you can get it to do a short SMART test which takes a couple of minutes and reports if it finds the values worrying
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: but I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-23-generic i686)
<Cpt-Cupc_> Pici: Thanks for replying! I tried adding a file on /etc/apache2/sites-available with the following content:
<Cpt-Cupc_> Pici: https://gist.github.com/ricardomuniz/03223682077b95503c64
<wilee-nilee> needhelp54, Any history on this HD?
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: could you show me appropriate command example
<Cpt-Cupc_> Pici: Unfortunately it does nothing, so then i read that nginx would be helpful, but whenever I use it, I get a bad gateway error
<PDilyard> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449768/   "sudo thunderbird"  worked though
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: sorry i meant this for the WD software download program, it'll all be a sort of DOS graphical interface
<Pici> Cpt-Cupc_: Did you actually enable the site? using sudo a2ensite
<Cpt-Cupc_> Pici: Yes, done that as well
<Cpt-Cupc_> Pici: It works with the port 2368, but not 80
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: this server is in production at the moment
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: ah - can't afford any downtime?
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: am I right understood you that it requires physical access to the server? (boot from USB with WD program)
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: yes, although there may be some variants hang on i'll look at the WD site
<needhelp54> wilee-nilee: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> PDilyard. use kdesudo for GUI apps launched from the terminal
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: thank you for your help
<DeanL> Hello, i've installed a Ubuntu server 12.04 with the openSSH server inside an office network. I've setup port forwarding on the router but when i ask a colleague to connect from outside we get a "connection refused". Any hints? I can log from the local netwrok just fine
<Pici> Cpt-Cupc_: Wait, so you want to keep your site running, but just add the ghost subdomain?
<PDilyard> BluesKaj: why did the launcher stop starting it randomly?
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: ah, Windows and DOS utilities :( http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=616&lang=en
<Cpt-Cupc_> Pici: I have WordPress installed on mysite.com , but I want to run ghost on a subdomain, so ghost.mysite.com
<Cpt-Cupc_> Pici: Everything runs on 80, but I can't change the config.js of ghost to 80
<ixio> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: OK I see.
<needhelp54> Pici: bios hard drive test is 1-#07 failed sth like that
<BluesKaj> PDilyard. could be some missing gnome libs , update and upgrade to try to fix it
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: you could ask on askubuntu.com or ubuntu forums for someone more knowledgable, or perhaps contact WD about that spinup parameter being so high. i'd definitely look into it as much as you can though
<PDilyard> BluesKaj: ok thanks
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: thinking about to switch to KVM hypervisor, so I can transfer active virtual server to another physical machine
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: sounds good :)
<Pici> Cpt-Cupc_: Does ghost have its own thing that you need to reverse proxy into? or can you just expose /var/www/ghost ?
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: I'm newbie to virtualisation. Reading ESXi book to get started:)
<needhelp54> what is mean of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449810/
<Cpt-Cupc_> pici: Could you reword a bit please?
<Rory> Pici: He only wants ghost.domain.com to go to /var/www/ghost
<Cpt-Cupc_> Pici: I kinda got it working : http://ghost.kotarodesign.com ... now I have a problem with the directories
<wilee-nilee> needhelp54, History like its old its new its had problems before IE anything leading to not being see. That you may have checked it plugin by replugging, correlation besides gparted does not see it.
<wilee-nilee> seen*
<Cpt-Cupc_> Pici: Basically ghost.site.com links to /var/www/ghost , but I get a weird error here: http://ghost.kotarodesign.com/assets
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: one more question. On welcome screen I see that there is "101 packages can be updated" and "51 updates are security updates". Is it safe just to make "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<Pici> Cpt-Cupc_: did you just do something like https://gist.github.com/bnrubin/97d7b04f822d542d7970 ?
<Rory> btw Cpt-Cupc_ In your proxy you're missing a forward-slash (/) somewhere, look at the "reason" on this page http://ghost.kotarodesign.com/welcome-to-ghost/
<Pici> Cpt-Cupc_: right, with an extra slash at the end past the port #
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: I mean how I make sure, that this system update won't break something and system will not boot anymore?
<needhelp54> wilee-nilee: I tried it. Doesnt work.
<ObrienDave> needhelp54, it probably means your HD is very old and slow and probably nearing the end of it's life
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: hmm well you can't guarantee it won't, but it's unlikely. i prefer dist-upgrade personally
<Cpt-Cupc_> https://gist.github.com/ricardomuniz/50bb53ca3f73b5843dd7 I turned off npm right quickly and here is a link to how I have /etc/apache2/sites-available/ghost.kotarodesign.com.conf
 * npm wonders if there's a way of turning off notifications on a per-channel basis :-)
<Pici> Cpt-Cupc_: you need a slash at the end of http://ghost.kotarodesign.com:2368
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: what the difference?
<Rory> npm: In what client?
<npm> pidgin
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: updates everything possible to the latest versions
<npm> just because everytime people mention 'npm' in a linux related channel, i think they're talking about me :-)
<tmg1|ohmbase> what needs to be installed to get System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers?
<tmg1|ohmbase> doesn't seem to be showing up in unity
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: OK
<Rory> npm: /join #pidgin
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: thanks for helping
<Cpt-Cupc_> Pici Rory : Thanks for the help! It works entirely now :D!
<Rory> tmg1|ohmbase: It is already installed as a tab in Software Sources
<npm> thanks Rory.
<Rory> Stealing your stylesheet Cpt-Cupc_
<daftykins> vlad_sta_: no problem :) let me know how the HDD thing goes
<Cpt-Cupc_> Rory What?...
<vlad_sta_> daftykins: yepp)
<Rory> Cpt-Cupc_: I'm just saying, I like the stylesheet, especially the code boxe
<tmg1|ohmbase> ok
<tmg1|ohmbase> thanks
<xkernel> how to burn cdr file?
<xangua> xkernel: select burn as image
<Cpt-Cupc_> Rory: I actually didn't code it
<Cpt-Cupc_> Rory: Do you know any books on Ubuntu and subjects like these? :-/
<xkernel> xangua, the cdr file can't be selected as image
<justaguy> i'm installing ubuntu on a hp envy m6 laptop of my friend, the HDD of it crashed and that's why i'm installing ubuntu now on the new hdd, but "the grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/" is all i  get, anyone knows howto
<xangua> don't know what a cdr file is xkernel if it's a file burn it as file
<daftykins> justaguy: which version are you installing?
<justaguy> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, HD or W8 crashed?
<daftykins> justaguy: is it a 12.04.3 64-bit image you downloaded?
<justaguy> daftykins: yes
<justaguy> wilee-nilee: the HDD crashed and got replaced (by me ofcourse)
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, Ah I see that my mistake.
<daftykins> justaguy: have you seen - http://askubuntu.com/questions/260297/12-04-2-failed-to-install-grub-efi-to-target
<justaguy> Well it's sad i can't get ubuntu on it because that stupid uefi
<Rory> justaguy: Is there an option in the BIOS to disable Secure Boot?
<justaguy> Rory: aha thanks, just disabled secure boot ^^, lets see if it works
<justaguy> legacy support: disabled, secure boot: disabled
<Rory> justaguy: It will work; disabling secure-boot prior to installation is by far the easiest way to get ubuntu on there
<justaguy> are this the right ones?
<Rory> Yes although legacy mode won't change anything. It's secure boot not UEFI itsself
<Rory> (that causes the problem)
<justaguy> time to test the install :D
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hi. Is there a quick orientation guide with lots of pictures, for Ubuntu? I want to give something like that to someone, so they can quickly figure out how to install packages and browse files.
<xangua> !manual | Eduard_Munteanu
<ubottu> Eduard_Munteanu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Eduard_Munteanu> xangua: thanks, I was looking at that earlier. Any chance there's something more concise, something I could link at for particular things they're supposed to know?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Because I figure a few screenshots would help a lot.
<xangua> 'Help' is incluided in default install Eduard_Munteanu
<reisio> Eduard_Munteanu: make a screencast
<Eduard_Munteanu> xangua: cool, any chance I can take a look at it if I don't have an Ubuntu handy?
<Eduard_Munteanu> The actual issue I'm trying to solve is they complained they couldn't play videos. Likely they didn't know how to open a file manager and navigate to the files.
<Eduard_Munteanu> The reason was a bit funny "I don't see a player, and I can't install one because I can't open downloaded archives". :)
<Trudko> guys if I often access to certain folder  form terminal should I create symlink for it or is there other way? I would like to access to independent from my current directory
<Trudko> and symlink aren't really global afaik
<Eduard_Munteanu> Trudko: you can make a bash alias
<daftykins> ^
<Eduard_Munteanu> Trudko: e.g. alias gofoo="cd $HOME/bar/baz/foo"
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, Good to see you here. ;)
<Eduard_Munteanu> Trudko: or put the path in a variable and use it
<Trudko> yeah sure alias goo idea.
<MonkeyDust> Trudko  you can do that with popd / pushd
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: was that due to my amazing +1 use of "^" right there? :D
<Trudko> basicly i use git throught command line so i often access my dev folder
<justaguy> i hate it when people are just randomly saying OMG YOU USE UBUNTU THAT SUCKS!!!!! why they don't know anything about it
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, quack, quack, yes
<Trudko> justaguy, that is unviersal for us human,
<Eduard_Munteanu> Trudko: do you know you can  cd ~/dev   without writing /home/trudko specifically?
<justaguy> grr
<justaguy> still the same error with that efi
<justaguy> lemme repeat the question that i said here
<justaguy> i'm installing ubuntu on a hp envy m6 laptop of my friend, the HDD of it crashed and that's why i'm installing ubuntu now on the new hdd, but "the grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/" is all i  get, anyone knows howto
<Trudko> Eduard_Munteanu, yes I do , but this only isn't helpful because my path is actually ~/development/workspaces/android/myproject
<daftykins> justaguy: did you nuke the disk when you booted your install media this second time around?
<justaguy> daftykins: i guess no, how to nuke it in the good way
<arno_> Hi, I'm trying to install curlftpfs (on ubuntu 12.04), and I get the following warning error: "The following packages cannot be authenticated!". I'm a bit confused about that. Does anybody know why that might be ?
<daftykins> justaguy: boot into live mode then delete any and all partitions with gparted
<subev> guys whatever player I install on my ubuntu i see the subtitles with some fancy symbols, i need to display cyrilic characters, i searched the settings for the different players but to no avail. Do you have an idea which setting i need to change to display the character properly?
<mkoks> hey, can someone tell me how can I get p11-kit-trust.so for i386 ?
<justaguy> daftykins: did it, time for a install, wish me luck
<MonkeyDust> Trudko  go to your/very/far/away/folder, then type 'pushd some/other/folder'... now you can use popd to return to the first ver/far/away/folder from wherever you are
<daftykins> justaguy: gl - if it still fails, bear in mind that page i linked you to that said move to a newer version to fix UEFI issues - or enable legacy mode and install as non-UEFI instead
<Trudko> MonkeyDust, thank you for suggestion. AFAIK this only work shorterm and I need something to use even after restart of pc
<trism> Trudko: also remember you can tab complete those names, so it may only be a few keystrokes even for that long path
<Kartagis> !find whois
<ubottu> Found: libnet-xwhois-perl, whois, gwhois, jwhois, libnet-whois-parser-perl
<Trudko> trism, yes luckily i do use that
<Trudko> it seems that alias is the best way
<Trudko> or because I need this to work with git, maybe git it self has something .
<justaguy> daftykins: still same error, time for ubuntu 13.10
<daftykins> justaguy: try legacy first if you cba to download
<daftykins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mkoks> repost: hey, can someone tell me how can I get p11-kit-trust.so for i386 ?
<daftykins> justaguy: see the above link which shows the boot colour difference between legacy and UEFI booting
<ring3> hi
<mkoks> wine tells me that it cannot be found
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, Just curious has this new HD had gpt partitions yet, are you reinstall W8 on it?
<wilee-nilee> reinstalling*
<justaguy> wilee-nilee: no, just ubuntu, that's all
<ring3> my dbus is rejecting the gdm
<justaguy> daftykins: ok, so enable legacy and disable secure boot?
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, No gpt as of yet?
<ring3> dbus rejected the message of gdm-simple-slave
<ring3> and gdm doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> find kit-trust.so | mkoks
<MonkeyDust> !find kit-trust.so | mkoks
<ubottu> mkoks: File kit-trust.so found in p11-kit
<justaguy> wilee-nilee: gpt?
<daftykins> justaguy: yep then make sure it boots in legacy style
<BluesKaj> mkoks.make sure your "universe" repos are enabled
<wafflejockTablet> !gpt
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, gpt partitioning is part of the uefi that was on the failed HD.
<justaguy> daftykins: okidoki
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, If you do not know that's okay, it is just problematic if the partition table was set up for it and it was there on linux partition ext type install at times if the partition table was set as such, just checking.
<mkoks> BluesKaj seems like they are enabled
<cortexman> is this a valid Proxy Exceptions line? - it's copied from mac.  l*.local,169.254/16,10.0.0.0/8
<mkoks> MonkeyDust I found that syn package manager has it in p11-kit but my problem is that I am running x86_64 and seems like wine needs i386 version of it and looks for it
<mkoks> how can I get it then
<justaguy> wilee-nilee: well lets hope it works now :s
<MonkeyDust> mkoks  ah, wine, i missed that part
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, Yes, did you have to make a partition table on this new HD?
<daftykins> justaguy: we'll worry about wilee-nilee's lovely habit of complicating matters later - if legacy doesn't work ;)
<mkoks> however why wine would need to run p11 when executing game
<mkoks> could it really be that critical?
<geekmasterflash> Hello, I am a linux newbie and I have just installed Ubuntu 13.10 (using Gnome fallback, removed Unity) and I am having my system freeze up seemingly whenever the graphics card or soundcard are in heavy use. I built the machine to be a steam box, so that basically means I am getting system freezes every hour. I installed PSensor, and I am not over heating and memtest comes back clean...
<geekmasterflash> Any help would be awesome
<wilee-nilee> yeah a partition table is not an important detail in a uefi computer, lol
<ghfsdagh> which pdf editor for ubuntu? advice please
<jorman> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<jorman> Version 3.7.86
<jorman> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<geekmasterflash> @ghfsdagh - inkscape is decent.
<ghfsdagh> i am looking for very simple, easy to use software to edit pdfs
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, removed unity?
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee, Yes.
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, How?
<geekmasterflash> I saw there was a unity freeze issue, so it was the first thing I removed via apt-get remove
<mkoks> he drained unity blood and then killed it
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, unity is just a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome 3 which the fallback runs on top of.
<ghfsdagh> which is the most popular pdf editor for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> geekmasterflash  install another DE and switch to it was all you had to do
<xangua> (14:29:58) geekmasterflash: @ghfsdagh - inkscape is decent.
<lidon> lidon
<ghfsdagh> is it easy to use?
<vkr> hello all
<MonkeyDust> ghfsdagh  depends on how skilled you are
<ghfsdagh> no skills
<geekmasterflash> wilnee-nilee Good to know, but do you think that it's the problem? From what I read on the bugzilla report the Unity freeze is due to a memory leak in the panel app
<lidon> lidon
<geekmasterflash> wilnee-nilee Assuming I am in gnome-fall back, I shouldn't be using unity panel?
<ghfsdagh> will try, thanks
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, Hard to say, I would be interested to know what actually got removed with unity, as that is not a recommended path. Has the fallback ever run okay?
<ghfsdagh> any other laternative to inkscape to edit pdfs ?
<Calinou> geekmasterflash, what's your graphics card?
<Calinou> lspci | grep VGA
<geekmasterflash> wilnee-nilee Yeah, it was great for days
<geekmasterflash> calinou Nvidia GTX660
<Calinou> which driver version?
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, Have you used htop to see what is going on?
<ghfsdagh> to know just in case
<geekmasterflash> wilnee-nilee Forgive me, I am not too well versed with linux. htop, you say?
<justaguy> wilee-nilee: YAY still error :s
<Calinou> you can see driver version in nvidia-settings
<Calinou> geekmasterflash, htop is a command line task manager. quite powerful and configurable
<Calinou> it's like "top" but better
<ghfsdagh> what are all the options available in ubuntu to edit pdfs ? (guess i will try all of them)
<geekmasterflash> calinou: Using Nvidia-319
<justaguy> wilee-nilee: time to do ubuntu 13.10
<sobczyk> hi, is there any software to recognize a song from a short sample? (recorded with a phone)
<Calinou> geekmasterflash, when exactly does it happen? on which games?
<corduroy> there is soundhound, for the phone
<ghfsdagh> wellwel
<geekmasterflash> Calinou: every single one I have. Samurai Warriors 2 (WIne), PCSX2 (all games) Steam (all games, Dragon Commander (wine) Shadowrun (Native), Forced (Native)
<sobczyk> I have only an n900 (linux) phone, so I wondered if there is a desktop one
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, I would use the ubuntu forums with this, many here act as if they know what to do in a uefi situation here but know very little, this is the last place one should get help on that.
<geekmasterflash> It's also frozen while watching videos on firefox, listening to music on clementine, and using my webcam, but those are rare. It happens every time with a game
<justaguy> wilee-nilee: well trying ubuntu 13.10 now, if that doesn't work, i give laptop back to friend and do it tommorow xd
<geekmasterflash> Even old games, like Samurai Warriors 2 which have laughably low mem/processor requirements
<wilee-nilee> !tab | geekmasterflash just so you know the easiest nick use that we actually see.
<ubottu> geekmasterflash just so you know the easiest nick use that we actually see.: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, No prob, gotta be spelled correctly to be notified.
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, Is this a dual graphic card set up?
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: Yes, nvidia twinview
<moppy> twinview is single gpu , multiple monitor
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, Ah, not an area I know a lot about, however I have seen the use of bumblebee with it, you familiar in general with that?
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: Can't say I am, but nothing google can't teach me
<moppy> geekmasterflash, do you actually have two gpu?
<geekmasterflash> moppy: No, both are running on the same card.
<moppy> geekmasterflash, your card. does it have 2 gpus on? actually easier: which card is it?
<geekmasterflash> moppy: It's a Nvidia GTX660
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, Not sure if related get help from those that are sure here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: Seems that this is for laptop cards?
<moppy> optimus is for laptops with integrated gpu and a dedicated gpu
<moppy> bumblebee is for optimus
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, That was my question dual graphic cards not monitors.
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: Ah, no. It's a single card.
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, Cool, glad we got the squared up, then my link is not relevant.
<wilee-nilee> that*
<Mjolnirr> hi
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: Not sure if it's relevant, but when the system freezes sound stops, and REISUB doesn't work. It must be hard booted
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: From what I understand, that should mean it's not a X issue?
<[Gentoo]> when did mark shuttleworth grow a beard
<moppy> geekmasterflash, have you tried the system with a single display?
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, My first thought is the ram is swapping, the htop app will tell you exactly how much cpu and memory is being used, hard shutdown will also mess up your OS.
<justaguy> wilee-nilee: lets hope it will work now lol :p
<geekmasterflash> moppy: Yes, it took a while longer to freeze but it did freeze eventually
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: I have 16 gigs of ram and my swapiness is set to 1 due to using an SSD
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, Yes, I believe you can run that as a msdos install and use the mbr, but it has to be set up correctly is all.
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: So far, I have never used more than 20% of my ram on anything
<moppy> geekmasterflash, are you using the proprietary drivers?
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, Ah, have you set up optimizing for the HD?
<geekmasterflash> moppy: I assume so? I grabbed nvidia-319 (tried 331 first and downgraded assuming the issue was driver related)
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: Yes
<moppy> geekmasterflash, yes you are then. i have trouble with the new one as well.
<justaguy> wilee-nilee: yay, it works! well lets hoe it does, it didn't failed at the "installing grub blabla" part
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, may or may not be relevant, I use a ssd, I use this site and it has a bit different trim setup for swappiness than 1 for trim.  https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: Actually, I used that site to guide me through optimizing it
<wilee-nilee> justaguy, Cool, to the mbr?
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: Already took all the steps on there
<wilee-nilee> geekmasterflash, cool,
<geekmasterflash> wilee-nilee: Horay, google.
<wilee-nilee> "we mean you no harm" Google
<justaguy> wilee-nilee: installation completed, reboot blabla
<justaguy> lets hope it works right
<[Gentoo]> all the ssd optimization guides are the same: put everything on a tmpfs :)
<wilee-nilee> not exactly but nice try
<moppy> if i suspected swap problems i would just turn off swap and re-test
<justaguy> it works \o/
<supergauntlet> okay, so I updated to 13.10
<moppy> my ssd optimisation techique is put everything on the ssd: its faster than the hard drive :-)
<supergauntlet> and now networkmanager is broken
<supergauntlet> if i run nm-applet as a regular user it says that networkmanager isn't running
<geekmasterflash> moppy: I actually installed without swap, and when the problem started I created a swap file to see if it helped. No dice
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, broadcom?
<[Gentoo]> geekmasterflash: you wont need swap with 16gb ram
<supergauntlet> and if I run nm-applet as root it shows my networks but i can't connect
<supergauntlet> wilee-nilee: let me check
<[Gentoo]> geekmasterflash: but it could save you if you run vms or something heavy
<moppy> geekmasterflash, I actually think your problem is the nvidia driver. Are you able to boot into windows?
<supergauntlet> my ethernet is a realtek and my wifi is atheros
<supergauntlet> so no its not broadcom getting in the way
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, drivers do not follow upgrades many times is why I ask.
<geekmasterflash> moppy: Don't have a windows install
<supergauntlet> yep that does sound fair
<supergauntlet> but no it's not drivers
<moppy> geekmasterflash, ah ok - this is one of the times i would boot into windows and run diagnostics to eliminate hardware issues. especially if this is a brand new box. if the hardware's fine, boot back into linux and fix the config
<supergauntlet> it's some issue with networkmanager
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, any errors on the upgrade, it finished a-okay?
<daftykins> justaguy: glad it worked
<Toaster_Strudel> how do i get more radio stations in rythmbox?
<supergauntlet> wilee-nilee: it seemed to have, there was some whining about initramfs but that hasn't seemed to actually be a problem
<geekmasterflash> moppy: I am pretty sure the hardware is good. Brand new, memtest86 ran all last night and found nothing wrong, psensor is installed and I had it running my last freeze and the temp on the CPU was 40c and the GPU 60c. glmark2 runs without problem...
<supergauntlet> so seriously why might network manager be  broken
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, Do you have multiple kernel choices to try?
<supergauntlet> wilee-nilee: nope
<[Gentoo]> supergauntlet: because you updated
<[Gentoo]> thats what seems to happen
<[Gentoo]> :)
<supergauntlet> wow, that's so helpful
<wilee-nilee> [Gentoo], hardly helpful.
<[Gentoo]> no but its true
<supergauntlet> thanks for the smug smiley by the way
<supergauntlet> i really appreciate it
<[Gentoo]> :D
<wilee-nilee> !fud | [Gentoo]
<ubottu> [Gentoo]: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<wilee-nilee> [Gentoo], help or stay quite
<supergauntlet> I was hoping the update would go through without breaking anything but can't have that
<[Gentoo]> wilee-nilee: sorry
<supergauntlet> hmm maybe apt-get purge on network-manager?
<supergauntlet> and then reinstall?
<[Gentoo]> supergauntlet: you could, but i cant see why thatd change anything
<supergauntlet> so if I try connecting with nm-applet run as root, I get this error:
<supergauntlet> ** (nm-applet:28835): WARNING **: Could not create object for /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/9: Method "GetAll" with signature "s" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
<moppy> geekmasterflash, well i wish you good luck with it. ubuntu doesnt hard lock if it's not drivers or hardware. i hope you get to the bottom of it.
<geekmasterflash> moppy: Thanks
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, You have no internet access now right?
<supergauntlet> ethernet works
<supergauntlet> no wifi though
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, If you purge it you will have none to call for the reinstall,
<supergauntlet> what do you mean?
<supergauntlet> oh it'll delete configs
<supergauntlet> right
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, I believe wicd can be run without removing the nm now check that if you get no fix. nm is working it seems just not the wifi.
<supergauntlet> network-manager itself is i believe working
<supergauntlet> the daemon i mean
<supergauntlet> it just seems to be nm-applet that is unable to connect to it
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, You have ethernet, the problem is wifi right?
<supergauntlet> yes
<bbrox> Hi
<excognac> hi all i bumped into a serious issue: I tried to make a new user account in kubuntu 12.04 (with ppa:kde) for my girlfriend on the gui, I logged out then she typed her user name in, root requested to change password. then it froze. we tried it multiply times, same thing happened. then i tried to get to text mode with ctrl+alt+f1 i couldn't log on my administrator account. back to grapical, just loading screen. why is this?
<excognac> *
<[Gentoo]> bbrox: hi
<bbrox> Q: Is there actually an Ubuntu One client for Ubuntu?
<bbrox> https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, Then that is the focus, saying no nm here can get some bad support, people will spit out anything without getting details.
<supergauntlet> right
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, can you pastebin lspci
<supergauntlet> sure
<supergauntlet> again i really don't think it's a hardware issue
<supergauntlet> http://pastebin.com/2G1guiGD
<wilee-nilee> excognac, ppa:kde to make a new user?
<bbrox> so ubuntu one = horseshit? no support for linux itself?
<excognac> wilee-nilee: no, i just have that ppa. nothing to with making a new user
<wilee-nilee> excognac, " I tried to make a new user account in kubuntu 12.04 (with ppa:kde) for my girlfriend on the gui" how does that read to you?
<lesocratic> hi!
<supergauntlet> wilee-nilee: so any ideas?
<moppy> bbrox, Yes there is, it will autosync your machine with the ubuntu cloud. it should be installed as default.
<excognac> wilee-nilee: ()mark refers to the part of OS unusual. I used the grapical interface to make the new user. shall i try it from terminal?
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, YOu are not the only one having problems with that specific wifi. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=AR9462
<bbrox> moppy I'm on mint
<lesocratic> what software for electronic schemas drawing ?
<bbrox> moppy don't know if its here, i suspect not
<supergauntlet> hmm
<bbrox> maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/276584/using-ubuntu-one-on-other-linux-distros
<moppy> bbrox, then go yell at mint for removing it, if it's not there. but it is on ubuntus. I dont know how you do it on mint.
<wilee-nilee> excognac, Not sure just trying to understand the post, you can remove that user with the gui, I have not added users in general
<zykotick9> !one | bbrox try asking here
<ubottu> bbrox try asking here: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<supergauntlet> wilee-nilee: I mean it worked before. Literally an hour ago it was working fine
<excognac> wilee-nilee:  allright, so i sall try to sudo adduser? why gui way doesn!t work?
<excognac> *shall
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, The wifi? before the upgrade?
<supergauntlet> yeah
<Dal> query me if you're interested in earning $1.00 paypal. must have droid/iphone.
<bbrox> ty ubottu
<bbrox> moppy I won't :)
<k1l_> Dal: no advertising in the ubuntu channels, please
<Dal> k1l_ oh ok sorry.
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, Relevant that we know it worked, however you have upgraded, and a new kernel and slightly different OS, my guess these are important variables.
<supergauntlet> Kernel actually seems to still be 3.8
<supergauntlet> which is bizarre
<supergauntlet> I thought 13.10 was 3.10 at least
<k1l_> 13.10 is 3.11
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, 13.11 I believe
<supergauntlet> huh.
<supergauntlet> Wonder why my kernel didn't upgrade
<h00k> Yeah, I'm on 3.11 at the moment with 13.10
<k1l_> supergauntlet: did you choose the old kernel in grub?
<supergauntlet> I don't believe I actually had a different option
<excognac> wilee-nilee: this is really a joke. I created an account from terminal with sudo useradd <username> then i logged  out try to log it then: Failed session: gnome.
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, if you run sudo update-grub is the 3.8 all you see?
<supergauntlet> yeah /boot doesn't have a 3.11 kernel
<supergauntlet> yep just 3.8
<k1l_> supergauntlet: what does "lsb_release -r" give you?
<supergauntlet> 13.10
<supergauntlet> I have no idea what the hell happenned
<Mjolnirr> beyler organize olalım
<wilee-nilee> excognac, I don't think you would use sudo, as I stated this is not an area I have messed around in.
<k1l_> supergauntlet: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<supergauntlet> xubuntu
<wilee-nilee> excognac, Not sure if you even have a desktop now, however this wiki might be helpful to see if you made any errors originally. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Graphical_Kubuntu
<Jordan_U> supergauntlet: Please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy linux-image".
<jangkrik> hi anyone know why i must provide root password to use sakis3g?
<[Gentoo]> jangkrik: what is that
<wilee-nilee> jangkrik, context?
<bekks> !info sakis3g
<ubottu> Package sakis3g does not exist in saucy
<Jordan_U> supergauntlet: And "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic".
<supergauntlet> http://pastebin.com/h7DNp7vf
<excognac> wilee-nilee: it is a laptop, and I've read this (I always look things up before i I ask) but thanks anyway
<jangkrik> ups my bad. sakis3g is a software to connect using 3g/gsm usb modem
<supergauntlet> http://pastebin.com/REn8sfDc
<k1l_> supergauntlet: what does "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" bring you`?
<wilee-nilee> excognac, Cool, most don't. ;)
<jangkrik> i found it on ubuntu forum :) dunno if its unofficial
<supergauntlet> about 200 mb of stuff
<Jordan_U> jangkrik: Most 3G Modems should work out of the box with network-manager. Did you try just using network-manager first?
<k1l_> supergauntlet: pastebin please
<supergauntlet> among them the 3.11 kenerl
<supergauntlet> *kernel
<supergauntlet> sure 1 sec
<excognac> wilee-nilee: now I looked the new user up with gui, it had 0 privileges. I set them there then i relog
<wilee-nilee> excognac, In ubuntu, there is a standard account no sudo and an admin with sudo in the gui, I have never used kubuntu, is it the same in it's gui?
<supergauntlet> http://pastebin.com/nYb4igAw
<wilee-nilee> excognac, Just a general question.
<k1l_> supergauntlet: how did you upgrade?
<jangkrik> Jordan_U: i happen to be using networkmanager on gnome 3.10 on arch linux which doesn't appear to be able to connect. it's supposed to be detected automatically
<excognac> wilee-nilee: in kubuntu u need to type admin pwd to access the gui in System settings>User Management
<excognac> brb
<supergauntlet> I'm actually not sure. I was testing out KDE from the ppa, i removed it and the ppa and it somehow pulled in 700mb of updates from the saucy repos
<chamunks> Pici, I'm going to push an update to the installation.md to include my sidenotes from the few breakages that I got from my attempt to install it.
<k1l_> supergauntlet: i would suggest to run the whole dist-upgrade and then reboot
<supergauntlet> didn't realize it until it was more than half over
<supergauntlet> sure will do
<wilee-nilee> excognac, Yes a password is needed to add a user there, but is there a choice of account type was my question.
<k1l_> supergauntlet: hmm, not good. but i think with the dist-upgrade most should be fixed
<supergauntlet> i really do not know how that happenned
<supergauntlet> but yeah hopefully it fixes itself, I backed up ~ so worst case I can reinstall
<jangkrik> oh and on xubuntu saucy it asks for password too
<Pici> chamunks: cool, thanks :)
<Danato> is it possible to make this url work on rhythmbox?
<Danato> idk what does it take to make it work
<Pici> doja: "this url" ?
<Pici> Danato: ^
<Danato> Pici: so sorry lol http://41.221.192.2:8000/rcv.mp3
<zykotick9> Danato: just a side note, but "mplayer http://41.221.192.2:8000/rcv.mp3" works for me...
<Danato> zykotick9: thats pretty cool
<supergauntlet> Errors were encountered while processing:
<supergauntlet>  /var/cache/apt/archives/whoopsie-preferences_0.9_amd64.deb
<supergauntlet> uhhh
<kandinski> for some reason, my /etc/resolv.conf has only 'nameserver 127.0.0.1', despite the fact that I have two nameservers set up in my networkmanager. What went wrong?
<kandinski> I'm using 12.04, have been using Ubuntu since forever, and this just started happening this morning.
<zykotick9> kandinski: (are you sure about that?)  'cause N-M has been using localhost for a while now.  resolv.conf is deprecated.
<kandinski> right
<kandinski> let's go back then
<kandinski> I looked in /etc/resolv.conf because I can't resolve names
<kandinski> I've rebooted router and laptop, and I still can't resolve names
<kandinski> this is new: I've been using this laptop with 12.04 since it came out
<moppy> kandinski, i assume you've checked what the nameservers are set to?
<moppy> kandinski, i assume you can use the net using IP addresses?
<kandinski> I'm on irc, so yes, I can using IP addresses
<moppy> kandinski, (just trying to establish if name resolution is actually the issue)
<kandinski> I have my server and a couple more sites on /etc/hosts
<MVanDruff> hello I know this is kind of a newb question but I have 2 hard drives is there i way i can choose to boot from the second hard drive in the boot loader
<kandinski> moppy: sorry if that sounded tetchy, I was just explaining that I'm on irc through the same connection I can't get dns through
<moppy> kandinski, I assume nameservers are set? they are showing in the network manager gui tool?
<stephelton> i'm writing a custom upstart script in /etc/init. it seems to work fine (start and stop) but it doesn't appear when i run rcconf. i want to configure the system to execute it when the machine boots.
<kandinski> nameservers are set to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, they are showing there. They are working, I checked from my server.
<zykotick9> MVanDruff: is there something on the 2nd to boot?  try "sudo update-grub" from ubuntu and see if it automajically addes the 2nd HD
<moppy> kandinski,  those are google's i think, those do indeed work
<MVanDruff> the second hd has win xp
<bekks> kandinski: Then whats the content of /etc/resolv.conf and "nmcli dev list" in a pastebin please?
<moppy> kandinski, so when you - for example - tracert using a name, what output do you get?
<kandinski> hmm, wait...
<kandinski> not an ubuntu issue
<kandinski> I can't even ping 8.8.8.8
<kandinski> damn tpg
<kandinski> (thanks, guys)
<hkan> hello there, i recently updated to ubuntu gnome 13.10 from unity 12.04. there is a messages panel at the bottom of the screen as you may know. indicators of custom installed apps for example skype and spotify goes there. I want them at the top, how can I?
<moppy> hopefully that's ISP problem and not stepped on cable :) Anyway hope you get it fixed, GL with it
<kandinski> moppy: thanks a lot, sorry for bringing this up here before checking the obvious.
<Duel-Travis> where is my volume in the tray?
<moppy> kandinski, I was about to run through the old 1-2-3-4: "ping localhost, ping yourself, ping your gateway, ping google" but i guess you got it :-)
<moppy> (yourself by address, that is)
<kandinski> yeah, network is working, so ping google was the first step
<kandinski> it's hella weird
<jangkrik> okay gotta go. lead a good life, guyz :p
<moppy> (We were actually taught the step 4 as 'ping microsoft' but that was because it was their course. haha)
<mandla> Hello Guys.
<moppy> o7 mandla
<Azer> so, centos installs on this 240GB ssd fine, ubuntu won't install on it...
<Guest7538> Does ubuntu use google chrome?
<mandla> Can i please ask for some help. Im running Ubuntu 10.04. For some critical system HIV/AIDS and Viral Load Testing and all.
<moppy> Guest7538, default browser is firefox, but google chrome is available for download
<mandla> Now i had a power surge yesterday. Now when i try to boot the system i get:
<mandla> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<mandla> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<mandla> mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
<mandla> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<mandla> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<kandinski> moppy: back in the days, it was 'ping hp.es', but that's because I'm Spanish, and 'hp' is just two characters
<FloodBot1> mandla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jojoa1997> what is the best app for recording your screen and sound. I need something that has good quality ~480 or 720 and it needs to be fast enough for recording games
<Guest7538> http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/20/microsoft-now-sells-t-shirts-that-claim-googles-chrome-steals-your-data/
<mandla> Oh Sorry.
<moppy> Guest7538, how does it steal it, if i still have it?
<stephelton> i'm writing a custom upstart script in /etc/init. it seems to work fine (start and stop) but it doesn't appear when i run rcconf. i want to configure the system to execute it when the machine boots.
<Guest7538> Jojoba maybe fraps works on ubuntu
<jojoa1997> oh and it also must be free
<mandla> Hello Guys.
<moppy> jojoa1997, VLC can record from screen, but I can't comment on speed/quality
<jojoa1997> can it record audio?
<zykotick9> Guest7538: wow, that's the first MS product I've wanted in YEARS
<moppy> jojoa1997, Yes it does audio and video. By VLC I mean the VLC player from videolan. It can basically record video and audio from your own system (so i used to use it to save streaming video)
<jojoa1997> ok but does it record mike audio i meant
<moppy> jojoa1997, all linux does that, even gnome ALSA controller lets you record from the mic slot
<jojoa1997> cool
<moppy> jojoa1997, gnome asla controller? sorrt that's not the righ tname for it. I think it's pulseaudio control?
<mandla> Hello guys, sorry to disturb but im in a desperate situation, which threatens people's lives. Can i get help?
<PhantomPhreak53> Is there a way to get apt-get to generate a new default config file for mysql without having to completely remove mysql-server and reinstalling it
<tmmunq> 911
<moppy> mandla, for an urgent question, you've waited several minutes to ask it. it's not really urgent ?
<mandla> I did ask moppy
<kandinski> moppy: someone must be running around with their hair on fire right now. tpg (a biggish australian isp) is not talking to google at all.
<daftykins> mandla: boot a liveCD and see what you can see on the disk
<mandla> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg, Ubuntu can not boot up. I tried running a LiveCD so i could run fsck
<moppy> kandinski, "Release the drop bears!"
<moppy> mandla, sorry i missed it the first time, my apologies
<_joey> looking for a utility that will split a pdf file into single pages
<_joey> thanks!
<kandinski> moppy: just to provide some closure. Deranged drop bears might be the cause of the network split. Weaponised wombats are on the case.
<mandla> whenever i try to run fsck on liveCD i get /dev/sda is in use
<moppy> kandinski, lead by a bunyip?
<mandla> I tried fuser -m /dev/sda i get a list of pid's.
<daftykins> mandla: check it isn't mounted first. boot back in and type "mount" to see if any sda partitions are mounted and if so, unmount them
<zykotick9> mandla: are you specifiying sda1 for example?  sda is the "Drive" itself.
<kandinski> moppy: you got it
<mandla> When i kill them some regenerate.
<mandla> no i am no a liveCD and the partitions are not mounted.
<jojoa1997> what is the best free video editor?
<hkan> hello there, i recently updated to ubuntu gnome 13.10 from unity 12.04. there is a messages panel at the bottom of the screen as you may know. indicators of custom installed apps for example skype and spotify goes there. I want them at the top, how can I?
<robierob> hey guys i want to get a real time kernal for audio production what do i pu into terminal to get that?
<auronandace> jojoa1997: you can give openshot a go
<moppy> jojoa1997, 'best' i dont know: but openshot and Lightworks are OK
<mandla> zykotick9, when i specify sda1 i get fsck.LVM2_member: not found
<_joey> in which file do I place autorun utility duing boot?
<_joey> thanks
<kandinski> moppy: lightworks is better than OK
<kandinski> jojoa1997: ligthworks is a recently freed professional video editor
<zykotick9> mandla: if you are using LVM, I have no clue.  sorry, best of luck.
<kandinski> for that reason, it might be a bit too complicated. Also, it's designed to be used with a special hardware shuttle which you don't have
<daftykins> mandla: yeah i have no idea with LVM either, sorry
 * kandinski edited video on lightworks some 16 years ago
<mandla> is there any problem with LVM?
<kandinski> jojoa1997: I too recommend openshot, see how you go
<robierob> i am making my own version of ubuntu studio and i am starting off with xubuntu so it will be a xubuntu studio... lol
<jojoa1997> i cant find lightworks on the software center
<robierob> what the terminal call for real time kernal sudo apt-get install ?
<moppy> jojoa1997, http://www.lwks.com/   it's free as in zero money but not free as in not proprietary. thats probaby; why not in software center
<kandinski> moppy: I thought it was free software
<jojoa1997> open software is where you can see source code right?
<kandinski> and you have the right to redistribute it
<daftykins> mandla: can you pastebin the output of "ls /dev/LV/" ?
<kandinski> and modify it, and redistribute the modifications
<Azer> no one cares but my issue was raid metadata
<wilee-nilee> jojoa1997, theoretically yes.
<wilee-nilee> open source
<_joey> in which file do I place autorun utility duing boot?
<moppy> jojoa1997, technically ubuntu isn't free either ... it has proprietary components like media codecs and font rendering.
<moppy> jojoa1997, this of course is using stallman's definition of "free" which might not be your definition
<mandla> daftykins, i have no LV in /dev
<daftykins> mandla: yeah my bad, what's in /dev/mapper/ ?
<mandla> control s008-root s008-swap_1
<kandinski> moppy: for 'free software', unless you mean 'for no money', it's the fsf definition that we use
<kandinski> Debian's free software guidelines (or the Open Source Definition) amount to the same thing, but with corner cases explained
<jojoa1997> does lightworks have a linux version?
<tmmunq> looks like the only version of lightworks thats on linux is the beta. have fun with that
<daftykins> mandla: try "sudo fsck /dev/mapper/s008-root
<moppy> jojoa1997, yes why would i mention it to you otherwise? :-)
<kandinski> jojoa1997: www.lwks.com
<kandinski> moppy: crap that it's not floss. They did announce they were "open sourcing" it
<kandinski> crap
<mandla> Its saying its clean
<jojoa1997> but all it gives are windows downloads
<daftykins> mandla: ok try "sudo fsck -yfv /dev/mapper/s008-root"
<tmmunq> i get the same things, windows only
<moppy> jojoa1997, http://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=19&id=56304&Itemid=81#56304
<moppy> jojoa1997, openshot isnt as good, but it's also an option if you dont like lightworks
<tmmunq> beta
<mandla> daftykins, its running
<jojoa1997> well sorry but lightworks is no because i need to make an account
<moppy> jojoa1997, lightworks is designed for professionals and the UI shows it
<tmmunq> people who know what theyre doing. is that you?
<Guest7538> Jojoba try the software center there use to be one
<mandla> daftykins, what does that last command supposed to do? It seems its going to take a while, hasnt even started.
<daftykins> mandla: check and verify the data on the disk. how do you know it hasn't started?
<wafflejock> mandla: check top to see if fsck is running
<wafflejock> mandla: it will likely take some time depending on the size of the filesystem it's checking
<mandla> there is a prompt blinking. but its not giving any output dispite verbose.
<daftykins> can you see the system's disk activity LED?
<moppy> wow, that takes me back
<wafflejock> mandla: can you get to another tty if so just run top to see if fsck is churning or not
<moppy> when HDDs had lights
<daftykins> moppy: directly on them? ;) sure does.
<mandla> yes its running on tty1
<mandla> the disk is close to a TB, how long does this take?
<daftykins> no idea
<daftykins> mandla: but can you tell the disk is working?
<mandla> yes. the sound.
<mandla> :)
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> ok well stick with it
<mandla> why? you think disk is dead?
<moppy> mandla, he was just helping you check the command is running, that's all.
<levo> suppose my Isp has blocked some ports, and i'm using ssh (socks tunneling) to bypass some blocked websites, now the proxy can't open some websites. (like facebook, blogger,...).
<mandla> ok moppy
<berryciderspider> should I get 12.04 or 13.10?
<mandla> i hope this works
<mandla> berryciderspider, 12.04
<berryciderspider> Mandela: is 13.10 not very good?
<moppy> berryciderspider, they both work, but what is your use case for the machine?
<levo> continous: when I'm not on proxy: requesting https://www.google.com redirects to http://www.google.com  , but https://www.google.nl works fine.
<zykotick9> berryciderspider: you'll probably find MOST ubuntu users use the MOST recent release YMMV
<berryciderspider> web/software dev
<daftykins> mandla: could be errors on it after a power surge, since it's not mounting
<Rust3dCor3> Hello! I have a problem with my backlight. I have asus f5rl laptop, and the original keyboard broke.. need to sit on an external one. The problem is the backlight is set to 0 (max is 15) and i can
<moppy> berryciderspider, you will probably want 13.10 then. newer versions  of everything and frequent updates
<Rust3dCor3> sry.. and i can't get it to val 15 again
<Rust3dCor3> simply i need a key remap
<moppy> berryciderspider, 12.04 is a LTS with extended support, it's for people who desire stability over updated packages
<mandla> daftykins, oh i see. but after this disk check will it fine?
<berryciderspider> ok thanks, 13.10 it is
<daftykins> mandla: i have no way of knowing
<mandla> Im in Botswana and its already 00:31
<daftykins> so is this system important? :)
<berryciderspider> if my laptop has 6gb ram, do I get thé 64 bit version?
<levo> can someone explain something for me please?? why do i have this problem: why socks proxy that I use, doesn't work with SOME websites? how's it possible? PLEASE
<mandla> very important. patients viral loads and staff.
<moppy> berryciderspider, it doesnt matter with linux so long as the machine has a PAE processor. UEFI however requires 64 bit i believe
<berryciderspider> thanks
<Rust3dCor3> So anyone?
<ikonia> Rust3dCor3: anyone what ?
<zykotick9> moppy: it DOES matter.  PAE is a "hack" (and a bad one)
<Rust3dCor3> i have backlight turned to 0
<moppy> berryciderspider, the 4GB limit on system ram is only for windows desktops; windows server 32bit can address 64GB of ram. You're still limited to 32bt addresses for processes however
<Rust3dCor3> and i want the max amount
<Rust3dCor3> its acpi problem
<berryciderspider> mollu: hlm when i boot situ arch on USB,
<apb1963> what's the correct syntax for pastebinit to post a file please?
<daftykins> mandla: isn't the data on that system backed up?
<daftykins> apb1963: command | pastebinit
<apb1963> so ... cat file | pastebinit then?
<robkinyon> i'm building my own package. i have it installing cleanly and that's great. But, when I run "apt-get install mypackage" twice in succession, it does an upgrade both times, even though nothing has changed in the repos.
<robkinyon> what could i be missing?
<robkinyon> (xposted from #debian)
<mandla> the guy responsible cant seem to be able to locate the tape.
<apb1963> the man page says I can do pastebinit -i filename  ... but that doesn't seem to work.  Worse...
<moppy> mandla, i sympathise, that seems to happen a lot :-)
<apb1963> pastebinit -b pastebin.com -i out.txt
<apb1963> Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (pastebin.com)
<daftykins> apb1963: yeah the cat should work
<apb1963> daftykins: thanks... i'll give it a try
<berryciderspider> mollu: when i boot with arch on USB, it comes up situ several UEFI options (arch linux x86-64 UEFI, UEFI shell)
<berryciderspider> moppy+
<berryciderspider> moppy
<apb1963> daftykins: works.  Thank you
<moppy> berryciderspider, if you have uefi you need 64bit; you might be able to turn off uefi in the firmware. that's up to you. i reflashed a bios to get rid of uefi and im running away if it ever comes near me until it's more mature
<mandla> moppy, is there nowhere of tracking progress of this?
<PhantomPhreak53> Is there a way to get a default my.cnf restored using apt-get for mysql-server
<mandla> I meant noway.
<robkinyon> PhantomPhreak53: "apt-get download mysql-server && ar vx mysql-server.deb"
<robkinyon> PhantomPhreak53: "tar xzf" the data.tar.gz and you'll find it in etc/my.cnf
<fahadash> Why does gedit makes a actualfilename~ in the same dir ? And it doesn't delete it when I close the file
<berryciderspider> moppy: thanks
<daftykins> fahadash: it's a backup
<MonkeyDust> fahadash  in case the file should close unexpectedly
<robkinyon> if no-one knows about package version issues, where should i ask instead of here?
<Teleport> I want to autoroute my softwares to my soundcard
<daftykins> robkinyon: there's a packaging channel but i don't know its' name
<Teleport> at start
<daftykins> #ubuntu-package ?
<wentknweqt_> anyone else here notice insane CPU usage on 13.10 with nvidia binary drivers?
<robkinyon> daftykins: nope. :(
<wentknweqt_> just moving my mouse can eat 50% CPU, which is a bit ridiculous
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: that's a very wide sweeping statement, unlikley to get feedback without specifics and other people running the same hardware
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: why nvidia drivers = cpu
<wentknweqt_> i'm sorry, let me be more blunt. moving my mouse around in 13.10 causes 50% cpu usage.. i run the nvidia binary drivers, in case that's something that would matter. anyone else notice this?
<Teleport> Any solution for autoroute instad of patchage?
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: there have been no reports on this, checking what process is using cpu would be a good start
<wentknweqt_> Xorg
<daftykins> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<wentknweqt_> also, i found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1250277
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250277 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Abnormally High CPU Usage (Ubuntu 13.04 + 13.10 + 14.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daftykins> robkinyon: ^ try the links above
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: that's ati though
<wentknweqt_> ikonia, why ati = cpu?
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: you're using nvidia, so it's different to that bug
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: it's possibly more likley a bug in xorg, rather than nvidia/ati if it's happening with both nvidia/ati
<wentknweqt_> ikonia, i'm not so sure that bug is related to ATI anymore than mine is related to nvidia lol
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: you don't know it's related to nvidia
<wentknweqt_> ikonia, which do you use? ATI or nvidia?
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: you have nothing to suggest it's nvidia
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: what does it matter what I use ??
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: you have a suggestion it's xorg - not nvidia, and as that bug reports it on ati, it's more likley with this info, that it's xorg, rather than ati/nvidia
<wentknweqt_> i guess because i wanted to ask you to run top and move your mouse around in circles and see if you see what i'm experiencing?
<mandla> Hello Guys.
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: you can rest easy that it's not common, or everyone would be reporting it
<mandla> 0 bad blocks
<wentknweqt_> ikonia, would it be too much to ask that you try the same if you have a 13.10 box?
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: there is no need for me to try it, think about what I've just said
<daftykins> mandla: no other messages at all?
<robkinyon> daftykins: thank you
<robkinyon> it's #ubuntu-packaging
<mandla> Its a block of messages.
<wentknweqt_> ikonia, okay, thanks for your help.
<wentknweqt_> does anyone else want to try running top and moving their mouse around in 13.10 to see if CPU jumps? i am seeing 50% load with moving mouse
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: it's pointless just asking random people to test it
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: it's got to be a similar user case to you
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: as other people are NOT reporting it, I think it's fair to assume it's not common
<wentknweqt_> ikonia, would you suggest something else then?
<mandla> daftykins, what should i look out for. I mean there is no way i can share the output as its on a stand alone server.
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: either logging a bug, or commenting on that bug with the new bug idea saying you're having this problem with nvidia also
<daftykins> mandla: try rebooting now and just see if it comes up normally
<wentknweqt_> ikonia, i'd rather find someone with the same setup but no problem and compare setups with them to isolate what's causing my issue, then report a fix.. i'm pretty sure a "me too" on that bug will not really help anyone.
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: you're not paying attention, it's not "me too" you have a totally different setup, and you're having the same problem, suggesting it's NOT ati, it's more generic than that.
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: providing that informaiton and details on what you are using could be invaluable to stop them looking at xorg-ati and start looking at xorg generic for example
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: the odds of someone running the same cpu, the same graphics card and graphics vendor, and same motherboard and same ubuntu 13.10 patch version with same nvidia drivers are "slim", so a pretty pointless test
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: as this is not a mass problem, eg: not many people have reported it, you can assume it's specific to certain setups, so you need to test with those setups
<mandla> same error
<mandla> (initramfs)
<wentknweqt_> ikonia, feel free to do it on my behalf. i'm going to track down what's causing this myself. good luck with your community driving or whatever it is you're doing
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: I'm not doing it, this is your problem/bug, if you can't be bothered to provide input into a bug report, that's your problem
<mandla> daftykins, same problem man. (initgramfs)
<daftykins> mandla: ok i think you might want to think about recovering the data from the live session :(
<wentknweqt_> ikonia, i cannot. life's short. later
<oz0ne> modprobe issue, after a update i found system to load psmouse. i blacklisted it and tried to list my correct mouse in /modprobe.d/mouse.conf:hid-holtek-mouse after a reboot it ain't loaded, when i then do 'modprobe hid-holtek-mouse' it loads as it should. with no errors. any advice?
<PhantomPhreak53> robkinyon: apt-get download mysql-server && ar vx mysql-server.deb is the ar vx correct?
<mandla> daftykins, so there is no way i can get my old system back?
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<Elm3rl1ns> a
<daftykins> oz0ne: i think you can put extra module names in /etc/modules to load them at boot
<FloodBot1> Elm3rl1ns: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> mandla: well if you find someone with better LVM experience you might be able to, but that's as far as i can take you i'm afraid
<PhantomPhreak53> robkinyon: I get ar: mysql-server.deb: No such file or directory\
<oz0ne> daftykins: made my day, thx : D
<maxb> PhantomPhreak53: Using ar on a .deb sounds like an overcomplicated solution, what file are you trying to replace?
<PhantomPhreak53> my.cnf
<PhantomPhreak53> maxb: nevermind. I found it.
<Rust3dCor3> Hello again. I have a question about remaping my laptops Fn keys. What tool should I use? And yes.. no compiz.
<zarius> Is there a way to play a video without a border in 12.04?
<berryciderspider> I get "error getting file:-6 not supported" when I try to copy a file from my android to ubutnu 12.04
<zarius> berryciderspider: you using a plug or wifi?
<berryciderspider> micro
<zarius> Oh micro sd card? *boggles* must not know the format... weird :P
<berryciderspider> microusb
<berryciderspider> but yeah, on micro sd
<berryciderspider> in phone
<zarius> Hrmm, here's a page that *may* help
<zarius> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1922115
<berryciderspider> Marius: cheers
<berryciderspider> zarius#
<zarius> berryciderspider: That help?
<tomlikestorock> I have ubuntu on disk 1, and windows on disk 2, with grub managing the boot. I've noticed that after time goes by with not logging into my windows drive that somehow the C/H/S values of my windows disk change according to grub and I can't boot windows anymore. Is this a known issue?
<berryciderspider> zarius: still looking
<vic_> anyone that can lead me in the right directon on upgrading from 3.11 to 3.12, im fine with it not being stable
<berryciderspider> don't really get why there is an issue
<tomlikestorock> should I put the windows drive as the first drive, and use the windows boot loader to manage the boot process?
<turduks> **Earn 0.25$ Per Lead **. For Details:http://www.StillRemember.Net/Affiliate.htm
<zarius> vic_: You mean 12.04 to 13.10?
<seanz> Greetings all. I'm wondering if someone has a link to information for setting up an Ubuntu ppa, or a packaging server that is Ubuntu-specific.
<IncrediblePony> hello, I'm new to this IRC thing, is this the official ubuntu channgel?
<IncrediblePony> channel*
<zarius> IncrediblePony: I do believe so :)
<seanz> IncrediblePony: Welcome!
<IncrediblePony> awesome! I need some help :P cus I can't seem to get ubuntu installed alongside my win7 on my laptop
<IncrediblePony> and I'm getting frustrated
<IncrediblePony> anyone able to help? :)
<IncrediblePony> :( no one even remotely interested?
<seanz> IncrediblePony: Not guaranteeing I can help, but I'm willing to try until someone more knowledgeable comes along.
<alisultanvi> hello
<seanz> alisultanvi: Greetings.
<seanz> IncrediblePony: Where is the hangup?
<alisultanvi> i no english langlech
<alisultanvi> ;D
<alisultanvi> блядъ есть сука русские тут ?
<fahadash> How do I create a new user and copy all settings (including xfce and gnome settings, wallpapers, screen settings) to it ?
<fahadash> I mean copying from another existing user
<IncrediblePony> I am having trouble installing my Ubuntu from both Wubi and USB, when I boot from USB I get an ERROR No default og UI configuration directive found
<IncrediblePony> ^for seanz
<alisultanvi> ебанный ваш английский язык сукины дети демократии
<fahadash> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<seanz> fahadash: Perhaps create the new user, then cp -a the old user's home dir to the new user's home dir, and then chown the copy to the new user?
<SchrodingersScat> IncrediblePony: I don't think anyone recommends wubi
<fahadash> !ru alisultanvi
<FiremanEd> !ru | alisultanvi
<ubottu> alisultanvi: please see above
<alisultanvi> sorry
<alisultanvi> #ubuntu-ru
<fahadash> seanz, I don't want to copy over all the data. But thanks. Thats one way
<seanz> fahadash: What do you want to do?
<berryciderspider> I can't copy an .iso to ubuntu 12.04 ('these files are on a digital audio player)
<IncrediblePony> SchrodingersCat: no I found out as much :P
<seanz> You want them to share the data?
<seanz> A shared home?
<fahadash> seanz, I want to create a new user by copying only *settings* of an existing user, not documents or pictures
<berryciderspider> "not supported" error
<seanz> fahadash: I believe XFCE has a hidden dir in the home directory. Something like .xfce or something.
<seanz> You could probably copy that.
<seanz> Gnome has one or more.
<berryciderspider> tldont think its being read as a Ian device
<berryciderspider> Ian# device
<berryciderspider> usb#
<seanz> I think some research would be in order to see which dirs you would need. Maybe someone has an existing script, fahadash.
<zykotick9> seanz: re:gnome - that's "lots more" ;)
<seanz> zykotick9: haha - yeah, I definitely don't know the right answer.
<seanz> Just thinking it'd be possible with a bit of research.
<seanz> Probably some experimentation.
<seanz> I think Gnome has a way through a GUI tool to export settings.
<zykotick9> seanz: +1
<fahadash> ok
<seanz> fahadash: The good news is that it should just be a matter of copying the right files. The bad news is that there are a lot of files.
<IncrediblePony> seanz: I am having trouble installing my Ubuntu from both Wubi and USB, when I boot from USB I get an ERROR No default og UI configuration directive found, where should I go from there?
<seanz> If the existing user's home directory is well organized, it should be possible to pick out the small handful of things you *don't* want to copy, and copy everything else.
<seanz> fahadash: ^ ^ ^
<berryciderspider> any ideas why can't copy iso to ubuntu?
<seanz> IncrediblePony: Why do you need wubi?
<seanz> What does "both wubi and USB" mean?
<seanz> IncrediblePony: So you have a new Windows 8 machine that has the newer UEFI firmware?
<seanz> Oh! You tried wubi and then USB, and neither are working? Is that it, IncrediblePony?
<alisultanvi> you can upgrade to 13.04 to 13.10 and not 14.04?
<alisultanvi> you can upgrade to 13.04 to 13.10 and not 14.04?
<Pici> alisultanvi: you can always upgrade from one release of Ubuntu to the next.
<IncrediblePony> seanz: I don't need wubi :P - I tried it it failed, and I decided to go for USB install instead. which is also failing
<seanz> IncrediblePony: So what is the failure?
<seanz> Need some details, unless you mentioned them earlier and I'm not seeing them.
<IncrediblePony> seanz: I only get up a console when I try to boot from USB with and ERROR saying, No default or UI directory found
<seanz> IncrediblePony: Ah, ok. Right.
<Sh1G3rU> IncrediblePony,  how many hdd do you have??
<alisultanvi> it would be nice if you could specify the version to which you want to upgrade
#ubuntu 2013-11-21
<warasab> hi, what do i type in terminal to set language to italian? (language packages are already installed)
<warasab> language/locale
<warasab> hi, what do i type in terminal to set language to italian? (language was correct before, dont know why it changed)
<seanz> IncrediblePony: So you get this error as soon as you boot from USB?
<seanz> The installer can't even start?
<IncrediblePony> nope
<IncrediblePony> no UI or anything, just a boot:_ console
<warasab> anybody?
<seanz> IncrediblePony: Dang. We need to find someone who is knowledgeable about that part of the installation process.
<zykotick9> warasab: you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" <warning untested/unknown>
<alisultanvi> how to update a specific version of ubuntu?
<seanz> warasab: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/changing-default-language-from-command-line-438947/
<warasab> thanks
<seanz> warasab: setlocale looks like it might help in this case.
<zykotick9> seanz: i doubt red-hat info will apply to ubuntu... just sayin'.  warasab
<IncrediblePony> seanz: well I'm trying a different way to format my USB atm
<IncrediblePony> lets see if it works :P
<seanz> zykotick9: Yeah, I should vet links moreso than I just did.
<warasab> what is keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<alisultanvi> sudo update-manager -d , how to specify the version?
<berryciderspider> ctrl alt t
<seanz> warasab: This is probably a better link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<warasab> thanks
<alisultanvi> help my
<seanz> IncrediblePony: How are you formatting it? From what I understand, you can create a USB installer with cp on the command line pretty easily.
<alisultanvi> good bay
<seanz> There are instructions "around the Internet" for such things.
<mandla> hello.
<mandla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6450973/
<seanz> IncrediblePony: I would test the USB stick on a different computer if possible. See if it works.
<kludge_> anyone have problems with redhsift?
<zykotick9> kludge_: are you finding, it isn't doing anything? <that was my issue, when i tried it>
<kludge_> it crashes whenever I start it
<kludge_> just a heads up Im using xubuntu
<zykotick9> kludge_: different issue then ;)  best of luck.
<kludge_> haha
<kludge_> damn, Ill check the xubuntu channel
<DCManning> Good evening everyone
<ghostman> hello guys i need your help please, i had an installation of ubuntu 12.04 on my computer, yesterday i decided to update to 12.10.
<DCManning> Ghostman, go to the Ubuntu download page, they still have 12.04 LTS on the download options
<DCManning> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ghostman> hello guys i need your help please, i had an installation of ubuntu 12.04 on my computer, yesterday i decided to update to 12.10. at the reboot now is asking me a login and password in a console mode, i do not understand what kind of login is exactly, a part that there is no way to have an access to a console
<DCManning> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ghostman> Thank you DCManning can you please help me with my question?
<DCManning> Ghostman, you will need to burn a copy of the 12.04 LTS ISO to a cd by going to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<DCManning> the installer will talk you through the process
<ghostman> so you mean to reinstall again?
<DCManning> Unfortunately that is what I had to do when i tried that on my other Linux PC
<ghostman> but used to be already installed and working (with data also)
<DCManning> Is this for a laptop or for a phone?
<ghostman> is a desktop
<DCManning> if you are jumping from one OS to another, unfortunately, it means sometimes you have to lose your old files
<ghostman> well, i'm not jumping, i just updated!
<DCManning> I am not sure if there is another way, I can try to find someone for you who is a bit more knowledgeable than I am
<ghostman> thank you anyway, i will keep posting the initial question, thank you
<ghostman> hello guys i need your help please, i had an installation of ubuntu 12.04 on my computer, yesterday i decided to update to 12.10. at the reboot now is asking me a login and password in a console mode, i do not understand what kind of login is exactly (or related to), a part that there is no way to have an access to a console, what i should do?
<Daemoen> lo all.  we have (unfortunately) several 11.04 (ok, alot actually) instances... im attempting to install postgresql v9.  Postgres provides debs and a repository, but unfortunately, natty is no longer supported (yeah, im aware).  In this case, would it be better to assume using the lucid packages, or the precise packages to install postgres 9 on natty ?
<MaxHayman> hey
<mcc> hi, so??i've got a ubuntu 12.04 machine (VM) here??i would like it to be running "whatever's newest" (13.10")? am i reading this right that really, the way to do this is have update-manager upgrade me 12.04->12.10,12.10->13.04,13.04->13.10? Three updates in a row?
<zykotick9> !11.04 | Daemoen it isn't supported in #ubuntu either
<ubottu> Daemoen it isn't supported in #ubuntu either: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<mcc> When I first opened update manager it was offering to let me upgrade to 14.04, which sounds??wrong D:
<Daemoen> zykotick9, ubottu:  im not asking you guys to support it
<mcc> but then i hit "check" and it took away that option.
<ment0s> hello
<MaxHayman> Hey I'm writing a shell script. I was wondering if anyone knew where to get some dummy maillog files to test my script it working!
<Daemoen> im asking which version 11.04 would be closer to,  id wager 10.04, as 11.04 should be able to satisfy any version dep that 10.04 could have, but not necessarily the case with 12, as that could have newer kernel and package versions
<Daemoen> due to dependency, id wager that i should in theory be able to use 10.04 packages just fine on 11.04, but as I am not an Ubuntu engineer by trade, wanted to simply confirm the theory.
<ment0s> i have installed xorg related deb package which offers new version of xorg, but i have accidently kept the old version, now this message is not appearing when trying to install it again, could someone tell me how to bring it back ?
<ment0s> or how to show eula of that package again ?
<Spyro> Anyone know of a decent desktop zooming accessibility program?
<Spyro> My eyesight's starting to go bad
<berryciderspider> I can't transfer an iso from android to ubuntu 'not supported'
<wilee-nilee> berryciderspider, What ubuntu release, I have had transfer problems at times, not an iso, generally media but found mount remount worked...etc.
<berryciderspider> wilee-nilee:  on 12.04
<wilee-nilee> berryciderspider, Can you plug a usb flash into the android?
<wilee-nilee> berryciderspider, Is the android even showing in ubuntu, and how are you trying to transfer?
<berryciderspider> when I plug phone into comp, it shows with purple header 'is digital audio devic', wants to open with rhythmbox
<berryciderspider> I can move photos, mp3s across, but not this iso
<wilee-nilee> berryciderspider, In 12.04 I used a ppa to get mtp and show the android files.
<berryciderspider> mtp?
<berryciderspider> the issue is I don't have access to the internet on my desktop, and tethering isn't working
<wilee-nilee> berryciderspider, mtp is Media Transfer Protocol look it up if needed.
<Tavor> Anyone having trouble running Skype on Ubuntu 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> berryciderspider, My reference to mtp was just for being seen at all in 12.04, which you seem to have.
<berryciderspider> ah right
<reisio> Tavor: you?
<Tavor> I am having issue with it, yes. It has been working just fine until today. Now it just loads and loads, never getting past that point
<reisio> Tavor: what version?
<Tavor> reisio, 4.2
<reisio> Tavor: can you be more specific?
<Tavor> reisio: I launch the Skype application, and then the usual window pops up showing that it's trying to connect, but it's stuck doing that
<reisio> you said that already
<Tavor> http://imgur.com/DrTvkda
<Tavor> That's what I see^
<reisio> and this is an image of what you already described, twice
<reisio> can you be more specific about the version?
<moppy> i am going to guess it's skype 4.2 for linux
<reisio> oh yeah?
<reisio> let's guess the solution, then
<reisio> press CTRL+M+A+G+I+C :p
<reisio> that'll probably work
<Tavor> This specific? http://imgur.com/vkrb5y3
<Boneheads1999> Could someone please help me?  I have Ubuntu 12.04.  I want the Unity interface but don't have it... where do I download it or get it?
<moppy> Boneheads1999, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<reisio> Tavor: yes, 4.2.0.11 is more specific than 4.2
<moppy> Boneheads1999, I assume this is a headless machine?
<wilee-nilee> Boneheads1999, What did you install to start with?
<reisio> Tavor: run ls -a ~/ | grep -i skype
<reisio> Tavor: or ls ~/.config | grep -i skype
<Boneheads1999> wilee-nilee I bought this HP Pavillion a610e pre-installed with Ubuntu at a Thrift Shop.
<Boneheads1999> moppy I have no idea what a headless machine is
<reisio> Tavor: try temporarily moving what you find, to see if its presence is part of the problem
<moppy> Boneheads1999, does it boot to a desktop, or a command line terminal?
<Boneheads1999> boots to a desktop
<Boneheads1999> moppy boots to a desktop
<wilee-nilee> Boneheads1999, Was this thrift shop a computer shop where this was installed for users?
<Boneheads1999> no
<moppy> Boneheads1999, if it's standard ubuntu that will be unity. can you screen shot the desktop so we can see which it is? (or you mght be able to change it on the login screen by clicking the icon at the right of the login name)
<Boneheads1999> moppy sure one sec
<wilee-nilee> Boneheads1999, So somebody else's install for their use that you don;t know?
<Boneheads1999> wilee-nilee yeah :P
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: ;) i like where your going with the above idea.
<wilee-nilee> Boneheads1999, I would ren=move it and install your own,.
<wilee-nilee> remove*
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: +1
<moppy> it's a good idea, so long as the machine works
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: yeah kinda agree with others here though it might be worth just playing with it as is first for the heck of it
<moppy> there's usualyl a reason a computer winds up in a thrift shop though
 * zykotick9 wonders how Boneheads1999 got the password...
<wilee-nilee> autologin and free rootkits
<Boneheads1999> zykotick9 I had to do like a root access type-deal
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: lol
<Boneheads1999> it was fairly difficult
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: a headless machine is just when a OS has no desktop interface installed
<Boneheads1999> one second.. I'm attempting to upload a desktop screenshot
<zykotick9> wafflejock: technically, a headless machine is one without a monitor
<Boneheads1999> moppy Here's a screenshot of my desktop: http://imgur.com/3WHctxM
<fishduck> got a tar.tz and I have no idea how to install the software. Any general guidelines? Can't find any instructions
<fishduck> oh.. there was a setup script
<zykotick9> fishduck: don't...
<fishduck> zykotick9: there is no general way to install stuff like that I presume?
<moppy> Boneheads1999, yea that isnt unity ... :-) could reinstall ... otherwise "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" then reboot and select unity on the login screen
<wafflejock> zykotick9: fair enough
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | fishduck
<ubottu> fishduck: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Boneheads1999> ok
<moppy> btw guys which DE is that? I don't recognise it immediately
<fishduck> ubottu: I'll remember that. I've got a gui installer now though. But where do you chose to install software in general? it gives no suggestions
<ubottu> fishduck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> moppy: nor do i.  (but that isn't surprising)
<fishduck> darn.. second time ubo'ttu fools me
<wafflejock> moppy: yeah feel like it could be XFCE but the panel makes me feel like no... not sure
<BuntuFuntu> Moppy: If we are referring to Boneheads1999's image, that looks like XFCE to me but like wafflejock said, the panel dont seem right.
<moppy> this could be a new quiz show
<geekmasterflash> moppy: Hey, I am not sure if you remember me from earlier, but have you ever heard of an xorg error that could totally freeze a system?
<zykotick9> moppy: Name That DE/WM ;)
<moppy> they click a few buttons in the theme manager then "name that DE" for prizes. The more non-standard they make it, the more money you win
<BuntuFuntu> I prefer Unity myself.
<geekmasterflash> BuntuFuntu: I prefer rabid badgers
<zykotick9> moppy: "I'll take awesome for $1000 alex"
<wilee-nilee> "what is badware" alex
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: :p (but i do find it funny)
<wafflejock> KDE
<wafflejock> mmm
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I would not even use a OS a friend built. ;)
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: nor i
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: s/use/trust/
<coop999> hello.   fresh re-install of 13.10 after upgrade went bad.   Now Cheese will not work.  Webcam works with skype.   Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> coop999, Just the cheese install no other messing around and does not work? Whay the re-install as well?
<wilee-nilee> Why*
<wilee-nilee> ah bad upgrade I see now
<neverwearcondoms> why are niggers dark brown?
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Can I hibernate if my swap if half the size of my ram? If I am using less than half?
<coop999> re-install necessary because my nividia drivers got so messed up it was unrepairable.  SYstem 76 team recommended re-install from LiveUSB.   So my home directory was saved (thankfully),  and reinstall went smooth.   No rebuilding and tweaking.  Had to reinstall all my packages.  (6 months of tweak down drain).  Two goofy issues found so far.   Cheese starts shows my face.  but won't snap picture and hangs when try to do video.   AND #2.  
<wilee-nilee> lolcat, equal swap to ram or slightly larger is the norm.
<coop999> Sorry @ wilee-nilee
<fishduck> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<lolcat> wilee-nilee: I don't want to waste 16GB of my SSD, I never use more than 2gb ram
<lolcat> wilee-nilee: With caching I am using 6GB of ram
<lolcat> I am not using any swap
<lolcat> I have never experienced using more than 16MB of ram
<lolcat> err, swap
<wilee-nilee> lolcat, I can only give you what the norm is, this would be for another who knows more really, had you given this extra info up front we would not be communicating. ;)
<zykotick9> lolcat: i discovered, after making an error with my swap size, that "yes" it is possible - BUT it typically doesn't work.  until i made swap equal to ram, i couldn't reliably hibernate.
<irctc481> hello guys i need your help, i updated from 12.04 to 12.10 and at the reboot it ask me to login with a console terminal. I can not understand what kind of login it is, can you help me?
<IncrediblePony> ffs... my efforts to install ubuntu seem to fail.. my entire win7 OS just crashed and burned because of it :( - well... reformatting my entire hdd
<neverwearcondoms> why did an african invent ubuntu and why isn't he a nigger?
<coop999> irctc481    do CRTL ALT F1  to bring up terminal
<irctc481> is already in terminal, not even the graphics appear
<irctc481> coop999 is already in terminal, not even the graphics appear
<wafflejock> irctc481: you need to use your regular username and password to login
<coop999> start the lightdm (look for this on google)
<wafflejock> after you login you can try to do this
<wafflejock> sudo service lightdm restart
<irctc481> coop999 i can not because is not a shell, is just login with a cursor
<wafflejock> if the graphics are able to startup properly you'll get a nomral graphical login if not you have to investigate what is wrong with your xorg.conf basically
<irctc481> ok, wafflejock, you told me before that is just a normal login and password.
<coop999> if just login with cursor then try to login  username and then password and then try the sudo command for lightdm noted previously
<wafflejock> irctc481: yeah it's just asking for any user/password combo that is stored on the system or can be authenticated with PAM
<irctc481> the strange thing it is that i do not know the username, because i use to click on the user and type the password.
<wilee-nilee> irctc481, Do you happen to have a graphic card that needs drivers?
<irctc481> is the username the same of the permission?
<wafflejock> irctc481: you'll need to remember the username
<wafflejock> irctc481: there's no harm in guessing really
<wafflejock> irctc481: mine is just my first name believe this is default
<irctc481> how i can retrieve the username?
<irctc481> i'm loading in recovery mode now
<fishduck> just installed something that I have no idea where the installed stuff went. Searching trough whole / after its files.. finds it nowhere :P. How do I find the stuff it installed?
<wafflejock> fishduck: how did you install?
<wafflejock> fishduck: using apt-get?
<coop999> hello.   fresh re-install of 13.10 after upgrade went bad.   Now Cheese will display my face, but will not snap photo and hangs when press video record.  Webcam does work with skype.    Nothing pops doing google search on Cheese that is recent in terms of errors.   Cheese worked fine in 13.04 on this machine.
<wafflejock> fishduck: if so you can use dpkg -L packagename
<fishduck> wafflejock: checkinstall and some weird package
<fishduck> wafflejock: thanks. it says /. .. what does that mean?
<wafflejock> fishduck: if you installed from a .sh or the like you'll need to look into the file to see what it does or read the docs where you got the installer or us inotifywatch to see what's going on
<tomtheman5> hi everyone... normally not this desperate, but I've spent two days trying to get any version of ubuntu running on a ThinkPad T430.
<tomtheman5> Need to be able to use two external (non-laptop) monitors when it's docked, and to use the laptop monitor when it's not docked.
<wafflejock> tomtheman5: getting CRTC -5 error?
<tomtheman5> I'm getting black screens, purple screens, really long mouse trails, super low resolutions... I've tried everything :(
<wafflejock> tomtheman5: ah I ask cause on Kubuntu here and get that error if I have 3 monitors hooked up
<wilee-nilee> tomtheman5, Have you checked the web on the dock being linux friendly?
<tomtheman5> wafflejock: No, I don't think so... Never seen that before. Should I check logs?
<wafflejock> tomtheman5: I have to disable the LCD before hooking up the other two
<wafflejock> it would have been obvious no need to search logs
<tomtheman5> wilee-nilee: I've read through around 30-40 different pages... I'm running out of help links :P
<wafflejock> tomtheman5: or at least no need to search for that in particular then... but sounds like graphics drivers issues
<tomtheman5> wafflejock: That's what confuses me... I've got a T410 with 12.04 32-bit that does exactly what I want... It switches every time I dock
<wilee-nilee> tomtheman5, I would make sure the monitors can be run independently of the dock and what is needed to have them do so.
<irctc481> wafflejock i'm loading in recovery mode now and at the menu i selected root shell prompt
<wafflejock> tomtheman5: still could easily be very different GPUs
<tomtheman5> dunno what a GPU is... hang on...looking it up
<wafflejock> Easy: you can type: ls -al /home/
<tomtheman5> ah
<wafflejock> oh just graphics processor
<wafflejock> or graphics chipset
<wafflejock> tomtheman5: you can use lcpci to see the details
<tomtheman5> ugh I'm really at a loss... company is offering me a mac instead, but I *really* want ubuntu to work lol
<wafflejock> tomtheman5: you can put ubuntu on the Mac :)
<wafflejock> but I would fight it :)
<tomtheman5> I just hate how light they are hahaha... I feel like I'd crush it :P
<wilee-nilee> tomtheman5, I have never used apple but would take a free mac that plugs and plays.
<wafflejock> I wouldn't I really do dislike them that much :0
<tomtheman5> Do you know of any good resources that explain this stuff to a newbie? graphics, drivers, and how to manage them on linux?
<gvo> tomtheman5: It's a moving target, unfortunately
<tomtheman5> like I said, I've been searching around since yesterday... but everything I find is really obtuse (to me, anyway)
<wafflejock> tomtheman5: unfortunatley no I don't it's a bit of black magic as far as I'm concerned... I have a System76 which has been largely fine Intel HD 4000 graphics, but still quirks as I mentioned
<wilee-nilee> Just for the experience and extra knowledge to help apple users
<wafflejock> luckily nothing I can't easily get around in my case but not sure where exactly to point you
<daftykins> tomtheman5: did anyone point out the ubuntu manual to you?
<maujhsn> gvo Good to see you in the house!
<gvo> maujhsn: Hi always somewhere.
<maujhsn> Ok!
<wafflejock> eh I used one for a bit cause was working on a project for schools where lots of Macs are out there but no reason for another machine and so the hackintosh was born
<fishduck> what's /opt/ ??
<tomtheman5> daftykins: no... downloading it now, thanks
<wafflejock> fishduck: usually for optional software packages... third party stuff
<chicognu> i try to lock google chrome to laucher, but it refuses to be locked ... when i log out and login again it is not more in the laucher .... what can i o
<wafflejock> fishduck: IBM Websphere installs there, Sublime Text I believe is suggested to be installed there, other stuff
<Smilex> I was told by #winehq to install libgl-mesa-dri:i386, to fix an issue with wine running with the software renderer, but when I try running 'sudo apt-get install libgl-mesa-dri:i386', it says that it is already installed. Am I running the correct command to install 32bit libs on a 64bit system?
<wilee-nilee> chicognu, Desktop?
<chicognu> wilee-nilee, if my ubuntu is desktop version ? yes ...
<fishduck> wafflejock: so it's a program folder, perhaps?
<wilee-nilee> chicognu, Unity?
<chicognu> wilee-nilee, yes
<wafflejock> fishduck: yeah it's basically a folder for some third party programs, most stuff from the repos just ends up in /usr/bin with config in /etc
<wafflejock> and logs in /var/log
<wilee-nilee> chicognu, You are using keep on panel when open?
<maujhsn> gvo Does freenode have a number two rival in the "irc" education world?
<VanessaE> can someone help me figure out a slowness issue with nfs4 mounts?
<wafflejock> fishduck: but occasionally something goes into /opt/ not sure the exact history of it
<chicognu> wilee-nilee, where is that option ? i don't know what is that about
<wafflejock> maujhsn: I think effnet
<piousminion> Hi, I'm trying to install teamspeak. I can't find it with apt-cache or software center, but this exists. Ideas? http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/teamspeak-client
<tomtheman5> I keep seeing things telling me to go to the "Additional Drivers" tab of Software and Updates... Any ideas why that tab shows me no actual drivers?
<zykotick9> maujhsn: actually freenode might be #2 behind OFTC
<gvo> maujhsn: I don't know.
<maujhsn> Ok!
<wilee-nilee> chicognu, open chrome right click the icon in panel.
<wafflejock> piousminion: lsb_release -a
<piousminion> wafflejock: Ubuntu 13.10 saucy
<chicognu> there is a option "lock to luncher" wilee-nilee
<chicognu> is that what im using
<maujhsn> zykotick9 OFTC education based as well?
<wafflejock> piousminion: are you on x64?
<wilee-nilee> chicognu, That is? from a right click with chrome open?
<wafflejock> piousminion: package says it's i386 think you need to suffix that on the package like, teamspeak-client:i386
<piousminion> wafflejock: I am. hmm. Do I need to enable multilib somehow?
<wafflejock> piousminion: not sure though just guessing here
<zykotick9> maujhsn: dpkg's oftc factoid - OFTC is the Open and Free Technology Community, a support/collaboration service.  They have an IRC network: irc.oftc.net.  You may be connected to OFTC's network.  http://www.oftc.net/  See also <freenode>, <oftc move> and <fact sharing>.
<chicognu> wilee-nilee, there is the title of the windown, the option to lock it and quit
<wilee-nilee> chicognu, we are not communicating.
<chicognu> wilee-nilee, can we try again ?
<maujhsn> zykotick9 Thanks for the food for thought!
<zykotick9> maujhsn: fyi, my local LUG and debian both use OFTC over freenode
<chicognu> wilee-nilee, the panel you said is the vertical bar in the left, right ?
<wilee-nilee> chicognu, open chrome, in the left panel right click the chrome icon and click add to panel.
<wafflejock> think it's lock to panel no? haven't been in unity in a sec
<wafflejock> chicognu: it's generally referred to as the launcher I believe in Unity, typically any bar with stuff in it within Linux has been called a panel though
<fishduck> can you stop FF from installing from ubuntus repository and get the updates directly from mozilla instead?
<wilee-nilee> no confirmation in straight english that is even happening
<zykotick9> fishduck: bad idea...
<fishduck> zykotick9: why?
<wafflejock> fishduck: untested
<zykotick9> wafflejock: +1
<wafflejock> fishduck: unless you fancy yourself a guinea pig
<chicognu> wafflejock, well here is lock to laucher
<nicor> hi everyone
<fishduck> can I prevent ff from installing the weirdware from ubuntu then? I see a lot of weird plugins such as "onlineaccount-something" (I'm pretty sure.. like 100% that I don't need it and most likely don't want it)
<chicognu> but it don't really lock
<wafflejock> chicognu: yeah not sure... for some reason in KDE I had to make my own .desktop file then use that to add it a panel
<nicor> can someone tell me the sizes of the partitions that is recomended for ubuntu?
<VanessaE> nevermind.  figured it out.  gssd wasn't running.
<zykotick9> fishduck: now, THAT point makes an argument for using mozilla's version... best of luck.
<wafflejock> chicognu: no problems with any other icon but the chrome one was fighting with me for some reason
<nicor> i read that i should have 3 partitions for a 320gb hard drive
<geekmasterflash> nicor: Depends on your storage space, and how much memory
<nicor> i see
<geekmasterflash> nicor: If you have low memory, you'll want some swap space
<fishduck> zykotick9: sarcasm? :P
<nicor> 320gb 2gb ram
<zykotick9> fishduck: NO!
<chicognu> wafflejock, lol, same here ... xchat is just fine ... anything is just fine .... but chrome ....
<wilee-nilee> fishduck, some plugins are installed already, notice the dropdown on the left of each one.
<geekmasterflash> nicor: 2 is a bit low, so you'll probably want to partition 512 to 1 GB of swap
<zykotick9> fishduck: "I" wouldn't trust ubuntu's firefox...
<nicor> ok thans
<wafflejock> fishduck: I'm a chromium user personally like the stripped down and chrome developer tools
<wilee-nilee> er right fishduck
<rosco_y> Does anyone know if I can use the intuos wacom digipad with 13.10?
<nicor> and the other 2 parts?
<fishduck> zykotick9: press ctrl+shift+a in FF and check the plugins and addons.. you'll find a lot of weird stuff, at least in the latest ubuntu versions
<geekmasterflash> nicor: There is no real point to partitioning /home seperately on the same disk, as it tends to cause headaches you can easily avoid
<nicor> ist ok 50 gb for the OS
<zykotick9> fishduck: i don't use ubuntu (or firefox - i use iceweasel)
<nicor> oo
<nicor> oo
<nicor> i see
<FloodBot1> nicor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekmasterflash> nicor: If you have multiple disks, then you might want to partition one as /home
<nicor> so i can have to parts
<wilee-nilee> nicor, Can you explain 3 partitions and what they are?
<geekmasterflash> nicor: Generally, if you partition / and /swap you'll be set on most installs
<chicognu> geekmasterflash,  well i really like use other partition to home .... i don't need to backup anything when reinstalling the system
<nicor> heekmasterflash: thanks
<nicor> i think that is what im going to do
<nicor> and i put 2gb of swap
<nicor> just in case
<geekmasterflash> nicor: That is definately overkill
<zykotick9> fishduck: keep in mind - i'm a TROLL.  your words, not mine :P
<chicognu> i use here /boot /system /swap /home .... there is a reason for swap be between system and home :)
<chicognu> the most accessed files during the use of system are in /system and /home ... so the swap between they will increase a little bit the performace nicor
<wilee-nilee> boot partition is not needed in a msdos setup
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: if you use encrypted file systems it might be!
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, That may be, but I will not comment on those that encrypt.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: i don't use encrypted FSs either ;)
<nicor> chicognu: i see, so what yo recomend?
<chicognu> my /boot partition, in fact, are in my pendrive ... and a carry it to every single place i go. the hd on notebook are fully encrypted :)
<BuntuFuntu> Fully encrypted HDD here too.
<BuntuFuntu> And no, I'm not hiding anything.
<nicor> i think that to advanced for me at this point, but ill ihave it on mind
<wilee-nilee> of course you are
<BuntuFuntu> Nope. Nothing hidden.
<nicor> wilee-nilee: im not an expert actually im really rookie with this but i read that there is 3 partition types for a hard drive, the primary one, the secondary one and the swap one..
<nicor> wilee-nilee the primary ande secondary one are for the file systems end the swap one is for the ram memory to put there some secondary task or something
<nicor> wilee-nilee: is that ok?
<piousminion> Does anyone here use teamspeak on 64-bit saucy?  Everything online says the package should exist, but it doesn't.
<wilee-nilee> nicor, primary I will assume is root and secondary is home, works for some who want to upgrade and keep home.
<chicognu> nicor, i don't have know how to recommend anything lol .... what i uses is /boot 256mb /system with 30gb (a lot are freespace, but i never now when I will need to install some thing big) swap with 512 mb or 1gb, and the everything else as home
<chicognu> <BuntuFuntu> And no, I'm not hiding anything.
<chicognu> well i hide porn from my mom ... normal porn ... but of course i don't wanna my mom to see it
<chicognu> lol
<BuntuFuntu> What? I'm not hiding anything.
<wilee-nilee> chicognu, You can tab complete nicks
<nicor> LOL
<nicor> ok guys i think that i know now what im going to do
<BuntuFuntu> If your talking about the Iron man 3 movie on my HDD, that was there when I bought it ;o
<nicor> im going to do 2 partitions
<nicor> swap of 1 gb
<BuntuFuntu> Kidding. My Ubuntu is mostly default. Except for a Skype Package installed.
<nicor> and the other one for everything else
<wafflejock> BuntuFuntu: why the encryption then?
<nicor> i apreciate the advices
<geekmasterflash> nicor: Just keep in mind that if you format / and swap only, it will be easy but recovery could be harder
<nicor> i see
<BuntuFuntu> Wafflejock: Idk. I guess to make it harder incase my laptop was stolen.
<nicor> i ll have it on mind
<BuntuFuntu> :P
<nicor> but just for future references
<geekmasterflash> nicor: I get around that by having a usb hard drive for backup purposes.
<wafflejock> BuntuFuntu: yeah but if nothing sensitive on it you're okay anyho
<wafflejock> anyhow*
<nicor> how much the root part should have?
<geekmasterflash> nicor: But some people kile to go nuts
<geekmasterflash> like*
<nicor> hahahha
<BuntuFuntu> Did anyone hear that Adobe Photoshop's source code was released by some group that managed to steal it? o.O
<wafflejock> BuntuFuntu: no but that's great news
<zykotick9> BuntuFuntu: NOT ubuntu related!
<chicognu> wafflejock, in my case i full encrypt the hdd and walks with a pendrive with the boot encrypted because im really paranoic ...  i belive some one can change my hdd contents when I'm out of home or some thing else ... and with the hd fully encrypted I believe it is not possible to put a keylogger or anything else
<wafflejock> BuntuFuntu: I mean not the stealing part
<nicor> i mean how much is the minimun amount that the root need to work properly
<zykotick9> nicor: 5GB (but that'll break if you try to upgrade)
<chicognu> with the boot "decrypted"*
<wafflejock> BuntuFuntu: but photoshop on ubuntu without VM sure would be nice, which Adobe would just work something out instead though
<BuntuFuntu> wafflejock: Aha yes but back on topic. do you think Arma would play on Ubuntu with wine and playonlinux?
<zykotick9> !requirements | nicor
<ubottu> nicor: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<wafflejock> wish*
<nicor> ok
<nicor> got it
<wafflejock> BuntuFuntu: not sure about that haven't done a lot gaming in wine just Steam
<nicor> im going to read about it
<nicor> thanks again!
<nicor> good bye people!
<BuntuFuntu> Wafflejock: It won't hurt for me to try though :P
<geekmasterflash> nicor: I generally let /root be part of /, since that means it can be expanded when I update
<wafflejock> chicognu: that is extra paranoid why not protect the house?
<chicognu> wafflejock, protect the data is free
<chicognu> :)
<zykotick9> geekmasterflash: ahhh /root should be close to empty on ubuntu...
<wafflejock> chicognu: true I suppose, I just don't have data per se that I'm worried about protecting... use keepass for passwords and the like, just about everything else is online
<wafflejock> and i just don't think people on the west side of chicago are savvy to the point they're going to come in here install a keylogger and leave everything untouched
<chicognu> wafflejock, not to mention that I have an extra pendrive (that only have /home encrypted for no reason) with ubuntu 12.04LTS only to use internet banking and home broker system. (I don't need to say that I also walk to every where with that pendrive)
<wafflejock> more likely they will take all the electronics and pawn them where they'll be wiped
<grumpybynight> Hi all
<grumpybynight> I've installed Ubuntu successfully, dual booting with Windows 8.1
<chicognu> wafflejock, that is true ... i really recognize that my behavior are 98% based on paranoia, not in a real possibility
<SchrodingersScat> grumpybynight: great
<wafflejock> chicognu: yeah I just don't want the extra trouble if I need to pull the drive and the like
<grumpybynight> Ubuntu is running great, but Windows seems to have slowed down a LOT. Very laggy after installing Ubuntu. I'm not sure why this has happened. Any ideas?
<geekmasterflash> grumpybynight: Did you install it on a UEFI drive?
<geekmasterflash> grumpybynight: I had a similar problem trying to dual boot from a drive formatted for UEFI. It worked, kind of, but made the original OS buggy as hell
<SetiAmon> hey can anyone tell me why my middle scroll button is irratic in ubuntu 13.10
<grumpybynight> geekmasterflash: No, legacy. And I've disabled the fast startup setting.
<SetiAmon> I mean i'm scrolling then it starts going up when scrolling hte middle wheel down etc.
<grumpybynight> geekmasterflash: How'd you fix the problem?
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, Ubuntu is a separate OS, should be no effect on windows speed.
<geekmasterflash> grumpybynight: I didn't, I ended up bricking the hard drive putzing around with gparted
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, You might defragg it if you resized it.
<wafflejock> grumpybynight: so far running win 8 in a VM it's been good had it side by side before but no issues either (8 not 8.1 though)
<grumpybynight> wilee-nilee: I will try that. I'm not sure why it's happening, though, since Windows and Ubuntu are both on separate partitions.
<pero> i'm trying to re/un-install unity webapps - any way to do it without removing unity?
<guest4691> how can I write #ubuntu iso to my usb?
<geekmasterflash> grumpybynight: It's unlikely, but did you have a large page file on the windows side?
<geekmasterflash> grumpybynight: You might have eaten enough extra space that windows can't page right
<tomtheman5> guest4691: are you on ubuntu right now? if so, use "startup disk creator" from the dash
<zykotick9> guest4691: if you are on a gnu/linux distro: 1st choices = cat/cp/dd; distant 2nd choice unetbootin
<guest4691> tomtheman5: the 'make' buttton is deactivated
<guest4691> I'm on ubuntu
<geekmasterflash> guest4691: Is the USB stick formatted?
<tomtheman5> you'll need to download the ISO
<apb1963> Using chrome on ubuntu 12.04... Trying to open what is supposed to be a graphic... instead, it's downloading the file as a .php... opening it results in gibberish....  anyone know what plugin I might need to make chrome behave properly?
<guest4691> yeah to fat32
<guest4691> I have the iso
<tomtheman5> guest4691: you'll need to download and select the ISO at the top
<grumpybynight> Before installing Ubuntu, I had C: and D: partitions. Windows was on C:. I resized my D: and installed Ubuntu in the extra space freed up.
<guest4691> lol did that
<geekmasterflash> guest4691: Is the ISO file located in the home folder somewhere?
<guest4691> its in documents
<guest4691> so yes
<tomtheman5> and the disk is formatted?
<guest4691> yeah to fat32
<guest4691> isn't there a command for it? dd I think
<SetiAmon> any scrolling issues with ubuntu recorded
<SetiAmon> middle wheel scrolling
<grumpybynight> Anyway, I think I'll try defragging
<grumpybynight> brb
<tomtheman5> beats me, sorry :(
<guest4691> thanks anyway
<geekmasterflash> guest4691: sudo dd if=~/path/to/iso/iso.iso of=/dev/sdx oflag=direct  bs=1048576
<irctc084> my system get stuck at checking battery state, what i can do? please help me
<tomtheman5> I did have some issues with the startup disk tool UI... both sections only show one entry, and you need to expand the window to see others
<wilee-nilee> SetiAmon, State the issues to the channel if you want help.
<zykotick9> guest4691: i'd suggest "sudo -i" then "cat /path/to/fils.iso /dev/sdX"
<irctc084> guys can you read my messages? just to realize
<zykotick9> irctc084: yes we see your messages
<irctc084> zykotick9 ok, thanks, because i did not receive any clue i was thinking you can not read them
<guest4691> thanks geekmasterflash, writing now
<SetiAmon> The middle button,scroll wheel.when i am scrolling it will be irratic like scrolling down it will start scrolling up or jumpy etc
<SetiAmon> that is my issue
<irctc084> so nobody can help, me or giving me any clue?
<SetiAmon> ubuntu 13.10
<zykotick9> !tab | irctc084 fyi
<ubottu> irctc084 fyi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<geekmasterflash> SetiAmon: Is it an optical mouse?
<SetiAmon> yes
<wilee-nilee> irctc084, You gotta give it more than 2 min and post details.
<SetiAmon> a wireless mouse also
<geekmasterflash> SetiAmon: Some optical mice have a the laser termine if the wheel is moving. If dust gets in it, it can cause mayhem
<geekmasterflash> SetiAmon: Over enginnering for the win
<SetiAmon> wait it isn't optical if that means lazer.its just hte red light infared
<geekmasterflash> SetiAmon: Otherwise, it might be wireless interference?
<irctc084> wilee-nilee: thank you, i'm trying to post details but i do not now what kind of details you needed
<SetiAmon> i didn't have a issue with windows
<geekmasterflash> SetiAmon: Can you boot into windows currently and not have the issue? Sometimes issues prop up between boots
<irctc084> guys my problem is this, my system get stuck at "checking battery state" during boot what i can do?
<SetiAmon> maybe i'll buy another wireless mouse on black friday and see if that works
<tomtheman5> Just did a fresh install of 13.04 onto my T430... still getting the same graphics issues... Is it worth trying with 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> irctc084, when where and how on the check would be helpful probably.
<SetiAmon> Nah the reason i've just install linux is because windows locked into a infininite startup boot loop and couldn't be fixed....lost 500gigs man
<tomtheman5> Or is it just never going to work because the driver just doesn't exist/work? (in which case I'd downgrade to my T410, which I know works)
<geekmasterflash> SetiAmon: It's unlikely, but the issue could have been something that started between then and now and unrelated to Linux
<geekmasterflash> SetiAmon: Do you have another computer you can test the mouse on?
<SetiAmon> nope.
<SetiAmon> its cool i'll just point and drag the scroll
<irctc084> wilee-nilee: i press the power on button, the system start to load and on the list of the service start it stop at checking battery.
<geekmasterflash> SetiAmon: Is it bluetooth?
<SetiAmon> if it is a linux issue i imagine it will be patched
<supergauntlet> alright, so now nm-applet works..
<SetiAmon> no bluetooth is turned off it has one of those usb sticks
<irctc084> wilee-nilee: i'm not even able to exit, i'm constricted to force the shutdown
<supergauntlet> if i run it as root.
<wilee-nilee> irctc084, During the boot yhou have the splash off you are seeing text?
<supergauntlet> But it says it can't find networkmanager if run as a regular user
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me how to set the hotspots on the edges of my monitors?  (i.e., lower-right corner opens the workspace view)
<rosco_y> I'm finding that my current settings are disruptive
<geekmasterflash> rosco_y: I assume you're talking about compiz?
<amagee> I have an upstart job that runs a daemon that responds to commands and launches applications. I have it running as my own user (amagee). I can't seem to get it to launch graphical apps though, I get errors saying "cannot open display". Is there something, perhaps an `export DISPLAY=???` incantation that might help?
<JordanJ2> Hello. While booting Ubuntu from USB I get stuck at a black screen that reads "SYLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<rosco_y> geekmasterflash: I admit that I really don't know what I'm talking about....
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, check the sum of the iso
<geekmasterflash> rosco_y: For example, I have a hot zone on the bottom of my screen. If I click it, I can rotate to another desktop
<JordanJ2> How?
<rosco_y> but when I accidentally drag my mouse down to the edges of my monitor, then different functions are triggered.
<geekmasterflash> rosco_y: That is a compiz setting
<supergauntlet> JordanJ2: also if that doesnt help try a different USB drive
<rosco_y> hot zone, that's the word I was looking for.
<geekmasterflash> rosco_y: Namely, the desktop cube "Rotate" setting
<irctc084> wilee-nilee: yes, i will try to force the power off, and i will let you know exaclty
<JordanJ2> I do not have another.
<rosco_y> compiz, ty--I'll try that for awhile -- thanks geekmasterflash
<supergauntlet> wilee-nilee: do you have any ideas what might be the problem?
<wilee-nilee> irctc084, HOw many times have you forced it off now, and has it ever worked, and isgthee any history of other problems?
<wilee-nilee> is there*
<geekmasterflash> rosco_y: If that is what you want, grab compizconfig-setting-manager
<geekmasterflash> rosco_y: Then launch ccsm from a terminal
<rosco_y> geekmasterflash: ty--installing as we speak :)
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, Did you look through the askubuntu link I gave you?
<supergauntlet> wilee-nilee: which one?
<supergauntlet> the one related to the wifi card?
<Jebus> How do I change my password for a registered Nick In Xchat
<wilee-nilee> supergauntlet, Yes, and wasn't it found that there was a sort of messed up upgrade as well?
<irctc084> wilee-nilee: lots because there i no way to switch off
<supergauntlet> yes, i went through with dist-upgrade and that seemed to fix nm-applet not working at all
<supergauntlet> but now it will only connect to wifi if I run nm-applet as root
<wilee-nilee> irctc084, Hard shutdowns will break a OS.
<geekmasterflash> Jebus: Can depend on the IRC server you are in, but usually it's /msg nickserv set password
<JordanJ2> wilee-nilee: The checksums match.
<geekmasterflash> Jebus: Unless you are asking how to change the password on file within Xchat's settings... in which case.... I am not sure
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, What app did you load the usb with?
<irctc084> wilee-nilee: i'm on the grub now, you want me to do something?
<JordanJ2> Unet bootin
<wilee-nilee> irctc084, Not that I know of.
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, Is this a nvidia graphic?
<irctc084> wilee-nilee:  ok i will just start ubuntu...
<JordanJ2> Intel
<Jebus> geekmasterflash thank you :)
<wilee-nilee> irctc084, and have it stop again  and then hard shutdown?
<irctc084> wilee-nilee: no at the grub i started ubuntu then it appear the ubuntu logo that is loading and the a black screen
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Have you nuked any xorg.conf file?
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: i don't know nothing abuot that
<wilee-nilee> irctc084, So when is it that you are actually getting this stuck battery check? I have asked questions, if you do not understand them say so.
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: if you are logging into a black screen, it commonly due to something wrong with the graphics / xorg. If you can reach a command line, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<irctc084> wilee-nilee: can try to reboot in verbose mode what do you think? so i can give you a bterre picture
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Actually nevermind, I think I only caught half of that conversation
<wilee-nilee> irctc084, we are not even close to communicating and now others are reading these last posts not all and advising you, I'm done.
<irctc084> wilee-nilee: what do you mean?
<JordanJ2> wilee-nilee: It will boot on UEFI mode but not legacy
<uc_> hola hare una pregunta en español
<wafflejock> !es | uc_
<ubottu> uc_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: tecnically on boot i have the grub screen, i load ubuntu and i receive the black screen. everything started after an update from 12.04 to 12.10
<uc_> gracias
<uc_> jaja no hay nadie
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Do you reach a desktop manager - as in, do you get a screen asking you to log in and then after log in get hosed, or does go black well before?
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, Hmm 7 posts to even mention uefi.
<JordanJ2> ?
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, That is a key point no matter what.
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: it goes black just after the ubuntu loading splash screen.
<MajSlayer> hey guys got a fresh dedicated server, havent used linux, logged into it via ssh, want to install Red5, any idea what package of java i should get?
<wafflejock> !xorg | irctc084
<ubottu> irctc084: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<wafflejock> !xorgconf | irctc084
<ubottu> irctc084: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<wilee-nilee> MajSlayer, This is ubuntu support.
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: yeah look for #linux or #redhat
<MajSlayer> im using a ubuntu 13.04 server
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: oh red 5hhaha
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: If you are able to reach grub, try booting with "nomodeset"
<wafflejock> sorry
<MajSlayer> yeah didnt come with it preinstalled or anything
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: still not sure which Java you'll need for it though honestly
<MajSlayer> i think JRE7 is what i want, just not sure
<rosco_y> At some point in time I stumbled on a place that let me specify when I drag my mouse in the lower right of my panel, it opens up my Workspace Switcher--does anyone know what I need to do to disable this
<MajSlayer> yep i understand
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: you can always try one and switch
<rosco_y> ?
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: When you're in the grub menu, find your ubuntu boot and press e to edit
<MajSlayer> yep good point
<JordanJ2> Do you know why wilee-nilee?
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: You may find "quiet splash" appended to the boot image. Change it to nomodeset
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Save, boot that image
<MajSlayer> oh how do i get a desktop i can remotely use with a dedicated server? seen some software that does it..
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: And you may then be able to install missing drivers
<rosco_y> I want to disable all the special functions that happen when my mouse hits the edges of my panels, it's driving me nuts....
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: VNC works
<MajSlayer> thanks i'll google it
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: you can use VNC through an SSH tunnel
<MajSlayer> awesome
<MajSlayer> ty
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: $nomodeset?
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: np
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: nomodeset
<MajSlayer> thanks ran a isp at one time, 13 years ago. but this server has nothing installed by default
<MajSlayer> thus the questions, got a book in the mail.lol
<MajSlayer> the install it yourself ones i loved..
<MajSlayer> this one is pretty much a blank slate
<uc_> hello anyone knows a video capture usb support linux to see it in vlc as dev-1 rjemplo?
<MajSlayer> but i guess thats a good thing in the end..
<rosco_y> I've been rooting around in ccsm, but I can't find it there....
<hugo_> exit
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: So for example... linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-26-generic root=UUID=randomnumbers ro quiet splash $vt_handoff would become linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-26-generic root=UUID=randomnumbers ro nomodeset $vt_handoff
<rosco_y> lots of stuff though, maybe I'm missing it
<wilee-nilee> rosco_y, desktop and special functions?
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: f10 to boot right?
<uc_> i ned help
<daftykins> !ask | uc_
<ubottu> uc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: I use control-x, but I think f10 works too
<hexacode> anyone know a way to log into linux thru a serial port?  the small monitor on my netbook is broken and plugging a monitor into the serial port seems to require additional user interaction.
<hexacode> which i obviously cant do because i can see anything
<wafflejock> hexacode: can't plug in a monitor to serial port
<irctc084> valerio
<wafflejock> hexacode: that's a vga port if it fits
<uc_> ok
<hexacode> wafflejock:  thats what i meant lol
<wafflejock> hexacode: okay yeah I mean there is serial communication but I don't think anyone has that port anymroe
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: ok, now i have a tty1 with a login , i logged in and i have a shell, but no desktop
<carlson> q
<Ben64> hexacode: if you boot the computer with the vga attached, it should display something
<hexacode> i remember people logged into linux via physical console wires
<rosco_y> wilee-nilee: ty, for example, when I put my mouse in the lower-right corner, it opens up my Workspace switcher, when I put my mouse off the right edge, it opens up a task switcher etc.
<hexacode> Ben64: ah ya i think thats right
<hexacode> thanks
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Good, now you can log in with user/pass and grab some likely missing files
<wafflejock> hexacode: yeah sometimes there is a button to toggle on laptops in the f-keys row
<hexacode> i totally forgot that
<rosco_y> I thought it would be clever when I did it, but I can't get used to it.
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: What desktop enviroment do you have installed?
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: it was the dafault one
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: IE: So unity?
<irctc084> i think unity?
<SchrodingersScat> rosco_y: yeah, I prefer to click and drag the top or bottom of the screen.
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: K
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: And what type of graphics card do you have?
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: is a dell opltiplex 760, just a sec i look on internet
<wafflejock> irctc084: if you don't know your graphics chipset check with lspci
<rosco_y> SchrodingersScat: that sounds pretty good, but I just want to disable all the hot-zone special functionality on my monitors, so I can just sling my mouse out of the way
<IncrediblePony> srsly... I've reformatted this crap five times now... every time an error got fixed, a new one popped up.. I've lost all my files on my hdd from win7 cus ubuntu boot made it crash.... I'm getting sick of this -.-'
<JordanJ2> Someone? ._.
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: problem?
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: ah boot from USB hang... have you tried with DVD?
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: wafflejock  it should be a Integrated Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500;
<BuntuFuntu> I have an Intel GMA. .-.
<reisio> IncrediblePony: learningn to backup the hard way :)
<JordanJ2> It will boot from UEFI fine just not legacy. wafflejock
<reisio> IncrediblePony: what makes you think your files are gone, though
<irctc084> lspci give me a list but i can not scroll up (font too big)
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Okay, first order of buisness lets nuke any existing xorg.conf (likely nothing there, but you never know) do a sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JordanJ2> I do not have a CD/DVD drive
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Then we are gonna install drivers, then reconfigure lightdm
<wafflejock> irctc084: lspci | less
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: can not remove not such file
<wafflejock> irctc084: or, lcpci | grep graphics
<wafflejock> irctc084: q to get out of less
<Duel-Travis> can I uninstall the KDE FUll and get xfce
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: yes
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: K, so now you need drivers. Forgive me, I have never used intel graphics before, I need to look up where they are kept
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: same as uninstall ubuntu desktop and install KDE
<JordanJ2> So I have no idea wafflejock
<Duel-Travis> wafflejock, oKAY BRB
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: sorry no ideas either except somehow getting an external drive to use or something, even so dunno
<wilee-nilee> The ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<irctc084> wafflejock: thank you very much
<JordanJ2> It worked it Legacy before
<wafflejock> irctc084: np
<Duel-Travis> wafflejock, Okay so how would I uninstall it?
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Sorry, it will take a moment still I am working and just got a call.
<irctc084> it sound strange that the update didn't retrieve the drivers, it use to have before!
<reisio> IncrediblePony: nice talkin' with you
<Duel-Travis> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu desktop full?
<irctc084> geekmasterflash:  take your time, you are doing even more that expected to help me. and i really appreciate that thank you. thank you to all of you, i'm learning a lot today
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: would follow advice here https://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=Remove_KDE
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, No, what release is this?
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: if you're strapped for space remove it otherwise install side by side
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: your far better off just installing XFCE and using it in place of KDE than taking KDE out and losing other stuff that depends on the same packages
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: if you need to get the space back from KDE you can remove it but keep in mind you might be blowing away a lot of other stuff in the process
<Duel-Travis> wafflejock, like what?
<IncrediblePony> okay, who here have had success installing ubuntu with Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com?
<reisio> IncrediblePony: not I
<IncrediblePony> how did you do it?
<reisio> IncrediblePony: I'd use unetbootin, and if that didn't work I'd be careful and use dd
<reisio> actually _I_ would do the reverse, but dd is riskier
<IncrediblePony> dd?
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: read the page... you will see as you go through the process it will tell you what is being removed
<Duel-Travis> wafflejock, I still have unity
<reisio> IncrediblePony: right
<IncrediblePony> reisio what do you refer to by dd?
<IncrediblePony> that's not anything I'm familiar with I think
<reisio> IncrediblePony: basically all Unix systems have a command, 'dd'
<reisio> IncrediblePony: :)
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: yeah as noted on the site there though removing KDE may result in removal of other packages that other DEs depend on so safer to re-install those before rebooting to be sure all packages are in good shape
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Alright, I am back
<Ascendion> I've got a dvd drive connected via USB and brasero/wodim are complaining that "cannot load media"
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: any time you're doing stuff like replacing your whole desktop environment it's good to backup too
<reisio> Ascendion: to do what with
<IncrediblePony> reisio: well, I'm reformatting my hdd for the fith time this evening
<irctc084> geekmasterflash:  i was looking too
<Ascendion> burning ubunto 13.10 on a 12.04 system
<IncrediblePony> reisio: and I'm getting frustrated
<Duel-Travis> wafflejock, Why does it remove so much things?
<geekmasterflash> irctc084:  Are you installing 13.10?
<JordanJ2> So confused >_,
<IncrediblePony> reisio: I'm using UUI, to install my ubuntu, but everytime there seems to be something missing or wrong with my installation
<reisio> IncrediblePony: you said
<wafflejock> Duel-Travis: not entirely clear to me how the dependency management and such is resolved in apt-get couldn't tell you the details
<reisio> IncrediblePony: I'd use unetbootin or dd
<IncrediblePony> reisio: never used either
<IncrediblePony> and atm I have no OS
<reisio> IncrediblePony: that's hard to believe
<irctc084> no, i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 geekmasterflash  but i do not mind to upgrade to 13.10 at this stage
<IncrediblePony> it's almost 5 in the morning :( - I just want ubuntu to work at this point
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/how-to-use-intel-linux-graphics-drivers.html this site should tell you how to get the intel drivers repo added
<wafflejock> irctc084: it's likely a good option
<reisio> IncrediblePony: I figured
<wilee-nilee> Duel-Travis, for the record here is a site, in playing around left column, are whole desktop meta packages lists for ubuntu. Duel-Travis
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Actually
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Don't add that.
<wilee-nilee> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: There has to be a better way to get intel drivers
<irctc084> wafflejock: geekmasterflash  do you think that i can update to 13.10 from the shell? did that fixx this issue all at once?
<wafflejock> IncrediblePony: you should probably go to bed and try again when your fresh
<wilee-nilee> multiple releases and desktops
<wafflejock> irctc084: I would suggest doing a clean install if you have a backup or aren't concerned with the data
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Yeah, wafflejock's right. At this point, updating may not help since you might keep whatever dependancy you have that's broken currently
<Ascendion> any ideas why I cannot burn the new ubuntu iso using a dvd burner connected via usb ??
<irctc084> wafflejock: ok, but i'm doing this in order to retrieve also the data stored in the home desktop folder wich is encrypted
<wafflejock> Ascendion: reduce burner speed usually helps
<wafflejock> Ascendion: not too familiar with externals though
<wilee-nilee> Ascendion, using what app?
<Ascendion> wafflejock -- not even getting THAT far -- using wodim off the command line it complains "cannot load media with this drive, load media by hand"
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: I think you should be able to grab the driver via sudo apt-get install intel-linux-graphics-installer
<Ascendion> trying brasero it just fails to load the app at all
<Ascendion> cdrecord off command line gives similar errors
<wafflejock> Ascendion: ah yeah not sure about wodim, always used Brasero or the like
<reisio> Ascendion: similar?
<Ascendion> xcdtoast says it cannot access cdrecord
<Ascendion> reiso -- its been about 30 minutes since I tried cdrecord -- I got a short memory :)
<Ascendion> and it seems that cdrecord is just an alias for wodim anyway
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: unable to locate intel-linux-...
<wafflejock> irctc084: you should probably look into what you need to do to get a network share or whatever you plan on transferring to mounted via the command line then and just do a cp to copy everything out of there and then do a clean install
<reisio> Ascendion: cdrecord -v speed=4 dev=/dev/sr0 path/to/image
<geekmasterflash> Anyone here use intel graphics? I never have and I have no idea how to grab the drivers via commandline
<BuntuFuntu> Geekmaster: I'd have no clue. I think I use all open-source drivers
<irctc084> wafflejock: in case i can also just copy the files of the home in a separate drive, but the problem it is that i'm not ale to acceed without the desktop up
<BuntuFuntu> Geekmasterflash: I know my comp does have Intel GMA on board.
<wafflejock> there's intel-gpu-tools not sure though
<wafflejock> irctc084: the home folder is just in /home
<shai_> how do I say yes to all for rm -r for write protected files?
<shai_> i can't keep tying y
<wafflejock> irctc084: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/
<reisio> shai_: -f
<shai_> its a directory
<Ascendion> wodim: Cannot load media with this drive!
<Ascendion> wodim: Try to load media by hand.
<Ascendion> wodim: Cannot load media.
<irctc084> wafflejock:  yes but it is encrpyted unfortunately, my desktop is encrypted
<reisio> Ascendion: neat
<shai_> reisio rm -r-f
<reisio> Ascendion: you have more than one CD drive?
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Try, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<wafflejock> hmm well intel-gpu-tools is interesting.. not drivers but some cool stuff
<reisio> shai_: probably -fr or -f -r, dunno what -f-r will do
<Ascendion> and the burner is /dev/sg1 according to wodim --devices -- just the one dvd drive
<wafflejock> irctc084: yeah see the link on booting from liveCD to access encrypted home folder
<wafflejock> irctc084: most likely your best option there
<reisio> Ascendion: and you tried /dev/sg1 ?
<Ascendion> ya thats what I used for the command you gave
<daftykins> stargate sg-1 :O
<reisio> Ascendion: run 'eject -T' until it opens, then run it again until it closes
<daftykins> sorry.
<reisio> Ascendion: then try again
<Ascendion> k
<reisio> Ascendion: or stop wasting your time now and use a USB stick instead
<Ascendion> reiso -- I'm about 1500 miles from the machine and the owner doesnt have a usb stick to sacrifice :)
<reisio> Ascendion: sure sure :p
<irctc084> wafflejock: i just need to login in order to access to the encrypted folder? or i need the encrypt key?
<wafflejock> irctc084: I would imagine the key but not familiar with encrypting home folders, I don't do it for this reason
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: some packages could not be installed... the followinf packages have unmet dependecies: xserver-...
<wafflejock> Ascendion: have you tried just willing ubuntu onto it :)
<reisio> Ascendion: you're using sudo, right?
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Looks like we found your problem
<irctc084> wafflejock:  thank you i will try just as last resort
<irctc084> geekmasterflash:  miss dependecies?
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Yeah, you are missing depedencies for your graphics card, thus why you are getting a nice black screen. You need to fix the broken dependencies
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: the complete text is: xserver-xorg-vide-intel : depende: xserver-xorg-core (>=2:1.12.99.901)
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: I belive you can try sudo apt-get -f install
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: To fix it
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: 0 updated 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded
<Ascendion> resio I did "sudo bash" before I started this mess -- eject -T gives "ioctl: input/output error" but I'm able to access the disc for read if I insert a burned disc
<reisio> Ascendion: alright, well, that doesn't sound great
<reisio> Ascendion: define access
<Ascendion> thats why I'm here -- very confused :)
<Ascendion> access as in view and copy files from the disc
<reisio> Ascendion: you want to burn so you can install to the same box?
<Ascendion> yes
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: the previous error says: unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<reisio> Ascendion: you want to reinstall Ubuntu?
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: You done broke it good.
<Ascendion> yes -- full clean  wipe --
<reisio> Ascendion: why? (real quick)
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Try sudo apt-get update
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Then try sudo apt-get install -f
<Ascendion> just to get up to date before installing the apps that are going on this box
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: If that doesnt work, missing dependencies may not be resolvable
<reisio> Ascendion: why not update without reinstalling :p
<irctc084> maybe this can help? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html geekmasterflash
<wilee-nilee> Ascendion, You can booth the iso from grub 2 if you like.
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: same but this time 7 not upgraded
<wilee-nilee> boot*
<Ascendion> reiso -- wasnt aware that update in place was possible
<reisio> Ascendion: yes of course
<wafflejock> ooh wilee-nilee was thinking about that for clonezilla how?
<reisio> Ascendion: what version is it? What version do you want?
<Ascendion> on 12.04 want 13.10
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: At this point, you're beyond my skill level to assist. :/ I'd try the suggestions on that link, but unless you can get the dependencies in order I am sure what else I could suggest.
<IncrediblePony> It's complaining that it's finding some kind og GPT table or something like that
<irctc084> it sounds strange that i'm on a shell and there is no way to acceed to the encripted folde via console?
<IncrediblePony> what does that mean?
<irctc084> geekmasterflash:  thank you again i really appreciate your help
<geekmasterflash> irctc084: Uh, burn an iso to a dvd and liveCD it?
<irctc084> yes that is what i'm going to try now
<geekmasterflash> IncrediblePony: It means you try to dual boot on a protected disc
<IncrediblePony> and what do I do if I don't have any discs?
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, Has the computer ever had W8 on it?
<reisio> Ascendion: I guess the upgrade path for that particular jump would be pretty tedious, even though it shouldn't be :p
<reisio> Ascendion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<nullsign> anyone have a good way to generate entropy for gpg creation if you only have access via shell? no mouse - etc
<wafflejock> could have saved so many DVDs :)
<reisio> well, reinstalling a Unix system for a reason other than changing hardware architecture is a bit silly
<reisio> but yeah, you could have
<wafflejock> reisio: eh just thinking clonezilla
<irctc084> geekmasterflash:  wafflejock   i'm inside the encrypted folder !!!!
<reisio> oh, diff convo :)
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: no it hasn't
<IncrediblePony> only w7
<pinPoint> what does aptitude -y full-upgrade do exactly? does it help with custom packages?
<wafflejock> reisio: no in reply to the ISO booting thing... meaning I can boot from clonezilla iso without burning it, good tip
<irctc084> geekmasterflash:  wafflejock   sometimes the thing are so easy that we can not realize straight away!
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, The W8 factory installs are on uefi computers with gpt partitioning, I have seen a few W7 this way. The partition tables are set for gpt and a reloading of standard partitions will throw an error like this.
<reisio> wafflejock: ah
<wafflejock> irctc084: good to hear it
<reisio> wafflejock: or you could just use all the stuff clonezilla has without booting into a new environment :p
<irctc084> wafflejock: do you want me to share how?
<wafflejock> reisio: yeah but it's nice and makes less mistakes than me
<reisio> :p
<wafflejock> reisio: I've been using rsync recently with cron
<reisio> wafflejock: :)
<wafflejock> reisio: but nice to have clonezilla for an occasional full shot
<nullsign> anyone have a good way to generate entropy for gpg creation if you only have access via shell? no mouse - etc
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, An apple computer? I'm just trying to track down any gpt possibilities, apples are partioned with gpt.
<wafflejock> irctc084: indeed
<moppy> nullsign: Hit keys at random? Draw playing cards?
<nullsign> moppy: i only have access via shell..
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: what can I do to make this go away?
<nullsign> moppy: i think it's annoying i need to use a GUI to make a GPG key..
<nullsign> moppy: there ought to be a more clean way
<wafflejock> nullsign: I'm sure you could use ambient noise or the like in a similar fashion but not sure about anything out of the box
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, Answering questions is a good start so we can be sure what we do is appropriate. ;)
<moppy> nullsign, gpg --genkey?
<nullsign> moppy: correct
<nullsign> wafflejock: the best I've got is doing this - for i in {1..1000000}; do echo $RANDOM; done
<nullsign> but since /dev/random isn't really random.. im not sure how safe this is?
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: Sry, didn't see your question :P - no this is an ASUS computer of the rog gaming series
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, You have a live ubuntu CD?
<wilee-nilee> or usb/dvd
<moppy> <moppy> nullsign: Hit keys at random? Draw playing cards?
<wafflejock> nullsign: I don't think I really understand the need for entropy in this scenario to advise on how much it matters or not
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: I'm using USB atm trying to install ubuntu, I've been using UUI and unetbootin to install my ubuntu iso on the USB
<wafflejock> nullsign: some advice here http://www.thingy-ma-jig.co.uk/blog/22-01-2010/generate-entropy-gnupg
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, UUI do you mean UEFI, and is that what you want? You still have W7?
<IncrediblePony> UUI meaning Universal USB Installer, and W7 is gone.. I've been trying with and w/o W7 on my pc
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: same error every time
<wafflejock> IncrediblePony: yeah I've used MultiBoot ISO and UUI before a bit but had much better luck with discs in general
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, Cool use this app, bootrepair to run just the bootinfo summary, it will tell us some key info on the gpt error post the the url to that summary.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: but I have no OS atm, will it work if I boot from USB just as a portable?
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, Yes, take a look at the link, it tells you how to run it from the live ubuntu usb.
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, What ai want is just the bootinfo summary it is on the gui, it generates a web link post it.
<wilee-nilee> I*
<Boneheads1999> I need help.  I have Ubuntu 12.04.  Screenshot of my desktop: http://imgur.com/NNlwey3  What I would like my desktop to look like: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/Ubuntu_12.04.png
<Boneheads1999> basically my goal is to get those cool buttons on the left and the nicer bar at the top
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: it's unity
<wilee-nilee> Boneheads1999, Dude your stupid to run that OS you have no ides what is there.
<wilee-nilee> idea
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: as already suggested you should just download fresh Ubuntu from the site and you'll be good
<wilee-nilee> bonehead is right. ;)
<Boneheads1999> wafflejock Yeah I am totally up for doing that.. but I have no idea how to.  Could anybody link me to it or
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: Either way works 12.04 will have slightly longer support since it's a 5 year supported release but either one should be fine
<Boneheads1999> Wafflejock:  Okay.  I'll go ahead and download Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: just download the file there then follow the instructions linked on the left of the download on how to proceed... basically you're just gonna burn this image to a disc then boot with it in the drive and follow the steps
<wilee-nilee> Boneheads1999, Make sure the hardware is up for running 12.04 from a thrift store it may be to old to even boot a pae kernel or powerful enough to run it.
<Boneheads1999> I have like 1 GB RAM if that means anything, lol
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: what wilee-nilee says is true be sure the hardware is up to snuff
<reisio> Boneheads1999: means you have like 1 GB RAM
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: you will be better off most likely with Xubuntu or Lubuntu, something with less graphical overhead... perhaps the GPU is okay though
<wilee-nilee> Boneheads1999, Thats good, I would just wonder about the chip, and age is all, my comments are basically so you don;t waste your time and use the install that will work.
<wafflejock> you may*
<wilee-nilee> failure is learning though. ;)
<Boneheads1999> wafflejock wait a second
<Boneheads1999> wafflejock I don't have a disc drive
<Boneheads1999> wafflejock i'm laughing
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: no worries see the link reisio pasted up above
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: optionally can go the USB route but as I said to others here, haven't been very lucky with that myself
<irctc084> geekmasterflash: can you please tell me wich is the shell command to run the xorg?
<nightdemon666> startx
<irctc084> ok, thank you
<Ben64> uh
<Ben64> it should be sudo service lightdm start
 * wilee-nilee hears Frank Zappa's coneheads in the back ground
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: I'll go to bed... I'm too tired to get any more done
<nightdemon666> Lol, startx doesnt work on ubuntu???
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, Sure do your self a favor though and run that bootinfo and use the ubuntu forums for help.
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: I ran the boot repair but it just claimed success and no link, so I have nothing to give you
<MajSlayer> hey guys, how do i install a GUI on ununtu? this dedicated server is pretty much blank..
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, You loaded the ppa and used just the bootinfo summary?
<chicognu> nightdemon666, well it shoud work
<MajSlayer> anyone got a good link?
<reisio> MajSlayer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but
<MajSlayer> but..:)
<reisio> MajSlayer: it'sll make a _server_ less secure and less efficient
<reisio> it'll*
<MajSlayer> ahh
<MajSlayer> well i best setup ftp them
<reisio> MajSlayer: just use ssh
<MajSlayer> need red5 rc1 on there
<MajSlayer> and not sure how to get it..
<reisio> you can mount whatever you need via sshfs
<reisio> and it'll look just like any other directory
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: I have no idea what I've run tbh.. I'm so tired I can't focus
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: the bootinfo is what? and where do I access it?
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, Cool, well that script will give important info on the gpt error. The gui of the bootrepair has a bootinfo button you will see it on the web page.
<Boneheads1999> Well
<Boneheads1999> How do I know if I have GRUB2?
<Boneheads1999> sorry gtg
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: okay, thank you :) I'll see if I remember it for tomorrow
<IncrediblePony> wilee-nilee: nn everyone
<wilee-nilee> IncrediblePony, Cool.
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Is there any simple, easy, non-annoying way to stream audio from ubuntu to dlna?
<irctc084> how can i mount a fat32 usb drive via shell?
<savorywatt_> nick savorywatt
<fahadash> gedit is annoying, how do I make it stop creating extra files with ~ prefixes ?
<fahadash> It has filled my whole file system with garbage
<fahadash> Or at least, save it somewhere /tmp
<nightdemon666> So, as i may assume you already know that those ~ prefixes are "backups" i just learn to deal with the fact that some smarty did me a favor and made it to where a backup copy gets saved automatically, and i can delete if i want to :-) means i need to remember to groom the FS as i go when i make changes to config files :-P
<trism> fahadash: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83026/prevent-gedit-from-creating-files-with-the-tilde-suffix
<fahadash> nightdemon666, I can manage my own carefulness, no thanks
<MajSlayer> what command do i run to install ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10?
<Nothing_Much> MajSlayer: You run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<MajSlayer> thanks Nothing_Much
<wafflejock> fahadash: just use nano or sublime text or geany if you don't like how gedit does things
<wafflejock> fahadash: or vi or vim if you like modes
<SchrodingersScat> I only use sed
<wafflejock> I recently started using jedit for some stuff too it's kinda nice
<wafflejock> used it for doing some XML cleanup and the regex search and replace helped a lot
<nightdemon666> I just use vi
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: hello mate
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: hiya lotuspsychje
<Abicus> !umask
<wafflejock> Abicus: you can PM ubottu
<wafflejock> Abicus: though it does not know umask
<Abicus> Ah, didn't think about that. I did see it didn't know umask
<wafflejock> Abicus: yeah just figured I'd let you know, I occasionally check it for things
<Abicus> It's been a great help for me learning :) Is there anyway to just acquire it's database of links?
<SchrodingersScat> Abicus: I've heard of such a thing.  Yes.
<Abicus> SchrodingersScat: Love the name. A little dark but clever. How might I find this database?
<SchrodingersScat> Abicus: All I know is someone here knows it.
<IdleOne> !bot > Abicus
<ubottu> Abicus, please see my private message
<Eliyahu> hello i have a dell inspiron 1526 and the audio isnt appearing to work for the microphone , the video is working and sound is working but not mic for usb webcam or input jack mic
<Abicus> Awesome! Thank you IdleOne
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: install alsa-mixer
<SchrodingersScat> and now i know too
<SchrodingersScat> Until the forgetting :(
<wafflejock> The more you know *
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: sudo apt-get install alsa-mixer
<georgij> Hi I am experiencing some issues with my Wireless I can
<Eliyahu> wafflejock:  thank you
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: when you run it (alsa-mixer) you'll see volume sliders and 00 or MM under each one of the sliders, use arrows to move around and M to mute or Unmute use F6 I believe for switching cards
<cfhowlett> !details|georgij,
<ubottu> georgij,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: np
<georgij> Hi I am experiencing some issues with my Wireless I can't get it working no matter how much I try, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 Kernel. I can't find it with "ip link" when writing "lspci -k" I find it and it says it's using kernel module: "wl".
<wafflejock> georgij: does it show up in iwconfig
<georgij> wafflejock: Hi, no it doesn't :(
<wafflejock> georgij: think you may not have the right drivers loaded then... use your lspci output to find the appropriate driver is your best bet
<Eliyahu> after it installs
<Eliyahu> you type alsa?
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: alsamixer
<georgij> wafflejock: It says that the "Kernel driver in use: wl" from using the command "lspci -k"
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: it's very basic graphical interface but is the low level audio controller so if stuff is muted here not sure that it works in pulse or jack
<wafflejock> !alsa | Eliyahu
<ubottu> Eliyahu: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<wafflejock> georgij: sorry not sure if that means that it's actually working or it's just the currently loaded though
<wafflejock> georgij: I have an Intel 6235 N wifi and it uses iwlwifi
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: sorry believe the package was alsa-utils I imagine you got that figured out though
<georgij> wafflejock: I have BRoadcam BCM4311. I try to rmmod wl but it just hangs and I have to terminate it with the break character.
<Ben64> !broadcom | georgij
<ubottu> georgij: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ben64> georgij: you have pretty much the worst wireless chip for linux, it's not easy to get working sometimes
<georgij> Ben64: fml? lol
<cfhowlett> Ben64, my mileage varies then.  I used the 10.04 ISO for source, editied a couple of files in terminal and fired up my bcm 4312 wifi without even a reboot.  took about 90 second
<Ben64> cfhowlett: hence the "sometimes" at the end of my statement :P
<Ben64> georgij: i'd suggest getting a cheap well supported usb card, or maybe install a more recent ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ^^^ agreed.
<wafflejock> georgij: yeah probably Ben64 suggestion is best
<wafflejock> georgij: I've bought a few wifi adapters just for OS compatibility in one case OS X but usually aim for something Linux friendly too
<Ben64> i couldn't get my broadcom to work at all on my laptop with 12.04, but 13.10 worked out of the box
<wafflejock> the preloaded drivers in the kernel for newer versions has been much better recently
<Ben64> this is what i got that works on everything ----> www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=8072
<wafflejock> Ben64: nice monoprice is mostly amazing
<Ben64> indeed it is
<wafflejock> Ben64: it is what you pay for but when you don't need much it's great
<Ben64> you get much more than what you pay for at monoprice
<Boneheads1999> back
<Boneheads1999> ok so how do I know if I have Grub2
<wafflejock> Ben64: yeah basically what i meant... sometimes the stuff is a bit cheapy but really how classy can a mini USB wifi adapter get
<Ben64> Boneheads1999: what version of ubuntu did you install
<Beldar> Boneheads1999, run grub-install -v
<Ben64> by the way, 1.99 = grub2
<Boneheads1999> Ben64: I'm currently downloading 12.04.3 (an .iso file)
<Boneheads1999> Beldar: thanks
<molgrum> anyone else that can't open empathy contact list?
<Boneheads1999> Beldar: here were my results
<Boneheads1999> user@ubuntu:~$ grub-install -v
<Boneheads1999> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-21ubuntu3.10
<Beldar> that be grub 2
<Boneheads1999> ok thx
<impradeepy> hello
<Boneheads1999> OK since I don't have a Disc Drive
<Boneheads1999> and want to install Ubuntu
<Boneheads1999> I'm following the Grub2/ISOBoot
<Boneheads1999> instructions
<Boneheads1999> which are: Download and store Ubuntu ISOs
<Boneheads1999> Create a GRUB 2 menuentry for running the ISO directly from a file
<Boneheads1999> Install Ubuntu directly from an ISO file via the GRUB 2 menu
<FloodBot1> Boneheads1999: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: yup sounds like it should work
<BlueProtoman> What are some good livestreaming solutions for Ubuntu?
<wafflejock> BlueProtoman: explain livestreaming?
<Ben64> Boneheads1999: not sure where those instructions are from but thats overcomplicated. you can either write the iso directly to a usb drive, or use something like unetbootin to do it
<BlueProtoman> wafflejock: Streaming from my desktop, that is.
<Eliyahu> wafflejock:  it said it couldnt find package
<wafflejock> BlueProtoman: there is XBMC there is VLC
<impradeepy> smplayer
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: yeah sorry I corrected up there at some point, it's sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<BlueProtoman> wafflejock: I don't quite think we're on the same page.  I meant streaming the contents of my desktop (i.e. I want the world to be able to see what I'm doing).
<BlueProtoman> Kind of like what artists sometimes do.
<wafflejock> BlueProtoman: ah I'm not sure about live streaming
<Boneheads1999> Ben64: well wafflejock said that using a USB drive is less reliable than grub2
<wafflejock> BlueProtoman: vokoscreen is good for capture
<Ben64> Boneheads1999: it works fine
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: it's been my experience USB is not reliable I'm not familiar with the Grub2 method just to clarify
<Boneheads1999> hmm
<BlueProtoman> wafflejock: Does it stream to the Internet, or does it just record to video?  I want to stream to the Internet.
<wafflejock> BlueProtoman: just meant for recording
<Boneheads1999> wafflejock and Ben64: well I have a flash drive should I just do that?
<BlueProtoman> wafflejock: Hrm, that won't do.  I want streaming.
<wafflejock> BlueProtoman: perhaps something on Justin.Tv or Ustream not sure though
<Ben64> yeah, its simple
<Beldar> beware of those more than willing to help you here the especially the longer it takes.
<Boneheads1999> wafflejock and Ben64: and I have a flash drive, but it has some stuff on it.  There's plenty room for the .iso, but just sayin'.
<wafflejock> Ben64: experience has been not all flash drives end up booting or not all BIOS support boot from USB or work
<wafflejock> Beldar: what does that mean?
<Ben64> easier to use usb than overwriting the mbr without a way to fix it
<Eliyahu> wafflejock:  its already green in the synaptic package maneger an installed
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: can just run alsamixer from command line then to get in there
<Boneheads1999> All I want to know is if I should just go ahead and do the USB drive method
<Ben64> Boneheads1999: yes
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: it's definitely worth a shot if you've got a flash drive around
<Boneheads1999> ok.
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: I was just saying my experience has been bad with it so giving an alternative
<Eliyahu> wafflejock:  ok it opened up the mixer now what do i do to test the mic/
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: you just want to look around in here for the mic inputs and make sure they don't have MM underneath them
<Eliyahu> all of the 0s have green and white and red levels all the way up to the top of the box
<Eliyahu> an the nm has nothing in it
<Boneheads1999> in the case that it ends up not booting or something from the USB drive, will there be any way to fix it or will I be completely screwed?
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: F6 to change sound devices too, look around in the interface to see what you can do... basically you just want to make sure the mics aren't muted here though
<Eliyahu> mic boos 100/100
<Ben64> Boneheads1999: take out the usb drive and nothing will have been changed
<Boneheads1999> oh ok Ben64
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: you can use audacity to easily pick between different mic inputs to check if they're working
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: sudo apt-get install audacity
<Eliyahu> audacity is open
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: it's a nicer graphical interface and has a little mic drop down for selecting your inputs so test from there then
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: you can also use arecord at the command line... there's some good arch docs on it
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<Boneheads1999> one more question.  Once I have a bootable USB drive, should I shut down the computer then stick it in?  or stick it in on the login screen.. or what do I do?
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: I had similar issues... turned out one of them was the USB camera was hooked through a USB hub, the other part was my external mic had actually broken... so hardware failure I mistook for software failure
<Ben64> Boneheads1999: well if you want to boot from it, it needs to be in the computer during boot
<Boneheads1999> ok
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: it should be in there on boot, you can select either boot options at your BIOS POST screen or in the BIOS setup changing the boot priority
<ObrienDave> I've had no problems installing to a USB drive
<wafflejock> ObrienDave: yeah I have like 5 bootable USB flash drives I use for playing with random distros, it works most of the time, but not on all computers, particularly not on older machines
<Eliyahu> wafflejock:  i am middle manning the commands to a new user i set up the ubuntubox and shipped it to that person and now they put their own webcam in and it doesnt have audio but my webcam i tested the audio on worked
<ObrienDave> well, no, the computer must support booting from a USB HD, of course
<wafflejock> ObrienDave: right but even so I've had situations where some pariticular flash drive doesn't work but then another one in the same machine works it's just more wonky than with a DVD or CD
<ObrienDave> This is true, but you cant update the system on a CD or DVD
<wafflejock> ObrienDave: well I just use it for install then toss it... it's a bit of an unfortunate waste but worth it for my time
<wafflejock> ObrienDave: I just trust that bootable CDs/DVDs which have worked for more than ten years now are all good everywhere always.... except when you have no DVD drive
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: would verify they aren't using a hub, even so mine worked in Audacity actually it just wasn't working in google hangouts
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: beyond that you can use the stuff in the alsa guide I linked from the arch wiki to use arecord and the like to capture audio if you suspect any problems in audacity, do you see the mic input in alsamixer?
<wafflejock> Eliyahu: when you hit F6 in there you should see a USB option if you don't I don't think it's seeing the webcam mic
<ObrienDave> wafflejock, also true, that's why I keep a few DVD-RW for installs ;))
<MajSlayer> This session appears to be running under ssh, It is not recommended to perform a upgrade over ssh currently because in case of failure it is harder to recover.
<MajSlayer> ^ something to really worry about?
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: well it's true if ssh can't start back up and you don't have physical access...
<MajSlayer> aye says it will make a second shh on port 1022
<MajSlayer> but alas, being its a dedicated server, how else can i upgrade it?
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: just saying would make backups if possible
<MajSlayer> aye
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: I use AWS they have options for snapshot
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: but like you say it's the only way
<MajSlayer> yeah not sure what else to do currently
<MajSlayer> being it has nothing on it really, most likely run fine..
<MajSlayer> i'll give it a go, what the hey, figure 13.10 is better?
<wafflejock> MajSlayer:
<wafflejock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: I dunno I've stuck with 12.04 most places still so far
<MajSlayer> aye
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: used some PPA to get the latest PHP and Apache but don't see the advantage personally
<MajSlayer> heck i'll just give the upgrade a go
<MajSlayer> 13.04 was a little flakey to me
<MajSlayer> i liked 12 myself
<MajSlayer> so maybe .10 will be better
<MajSlayer> 54 seconds to download 250mb not bad..
<kevin> ATI video card here. is there a way i can quickly switch between radeon and fglrx modules (after reboot of course) or must i continuously uninstall and reinstall fglrx?
<kevin> maybe blacklist the module and remove the driver line from xorg.conf or something
<babinlonston> Hi all , Any Linux admins Here to give me Good linux Contents for My Blog
<Ben64> babinlonston: this is the ubuntu support channel, any other topic does not belong here
 * ObrienDave jealous of MajSlayer connection speed ;P
<babinlonston> ok
<MajSlayer> yeah hope this OneStep server turns out to be good
<MajSlayer> but its really my connectin per say...
<kevin> sounds reasonable. lets reboot and see what happens
<darkelfjuggalo> I just installed a 64-Bit Ubuntu 13.04 ISO into an Acer Aspire 5534 [AMD Anthalon 64] the installer said everything went through properly, and asked me to restart... when I restarted, it cannot find the Operating system
<Beldar> babinlonston, An?d this relates to ubuntu how
<Beldar> And*
<babinlonston> Belder i need Ubuntu Contents so what asked
<Beldar> babinlonston, You want some cute little penguins.
<ObrienDave> babinlonston, *ubuntu-offtopic
<ObrienDave> babinlonston, #ubuntu-offtopic
<MajSlayer> okay bit of a problem, being new to grub, when it updated grub (for the 13.04 to 13.10) its asking me to pick /dev/sda (harddrive info here), dev/sda1 boot (225mb) or dev/sda3 (11728mb)
<Beldar> darkelfjuggalo, This a dual boot with say W8, or at least W8 was there at one time?
<MajSlayer> what one should i choose? i'm guessong the sda1 boot one correct?
<MajSlayer> guessing*
<Ben64> MajSlayer: should be sda
<MajSlayer> okay so first choice
<babinlonston> Beldar: :p Better you Buy some Sheeps and go to field
<MajSlayer> just don't want to mess up this upgrade
<Beldar> babinlonston, What ever you heard I own no wool. ;)
<MajSlayer> havent used linux in 10 years..lol well not over ssh and on a remote computer
 * Beldar whistles the coneheads
<ObrienDave> lol
<ObrienDave> thought that nick was familiar ;)
<Beldar> hehe
<Eliyahu> how do i set up remote administration in ubuntu 13.10
<MajSlayer> well here goes, reboot required, hope this goes well
<x1337807x> How would I reload the new shell (just changed to bash) in the middle of a bash script?
<Eliyahu> i want to remove an ubuntu box i am needing to fix at another persons house
<Eliyahu> i want to remote an ubuntu box i am needing to fix at another persons house
<ro9> greeting fellow users
<Ben64> Eliyahu: just once is fine
<Beldar> ObrienDave, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-U_wH-fVGU
<Seb_bday> YouTube Title: 	Frank Zappa - Conehead, Live Performance, 1978 Views: 3,456 Length: 9:16 User: 		tomtiddler1
<Beldar> Seb_bday, Your a bot
<ro9> my netstat -tap shows netbios-ssn and microsoft-ds where that came from
<ObrienDave> OOOO, a Zappa fan, I LIKE you already LMAO
<Ben64> ObrienDave, Beldar: #ubuntu-offtopic
<x1337807x> Is this impossible? Switching from sh to bash mid-script?
<Beldar> how about the bot in our midst
<Ben64> tell #ubuntu-ops
<x1337807x> Maybe just give me a hint? I'm having a hard time Googling for the answer.
<Ben64> x1337807x: maybe ask #bash ? but they don't like questions about not-bash
<x1337807x> I'll give it a shot, thanks
<Tm_T> x1337807x: start the script with "#!/bin/bash" and the rest of the script should be run with bash then I believe
<user__> How do I install multiple conky widgets?
<x1337807x> Tm_T: Good call, thanks.
<linuxlite1983> anyone knows here
<Tm_T> x1337807x: you can find more info about that for example from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<linuxlite1983> metasploit
<linuxlite1983> anyone
<robierob> hey room
<Beldar> linuxlite1983, there is a channel with that name.
<linuxlite1983> ok thaanks
<user__> How can I install multiple conky widgets?
<Beldar> #conky
<nooblet> hello?
<nooblet> I have a question regarding openssh
<nooblet> I want to shutdown a server and when I log into the super user profile on the server using ssh I type: shutdown -h 03:00 to make it shutdown at 3AM
<nooblet> but I want to close off the terminal and shutdown my own computer
<nooblet> would closing the terminalcancel the command I sent to the server through ssh?
<syrious> I need help with installing AMD Catalyst control center, does anyone have experience with this program?
<Ben64> !anyone | syrious
<ubottu> syrious: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ben64> nooblet: i've never used shutdown that way, you could try it and find out. or, use something like screen on the server
<nooblet> How would you do it?
<nooblet> YOu want to shutdown your server at 3AM through Openssh and go to your bed
<Ben64> well i never turn my server off, kind of defeats the purpose of a server. but i would use screen
<MajSlayer> well dang installing grub onto sda, well not she wont boot
<nooblet> shutdown the computer you used to log into the server via SSH
<nooblet> ok
<wafflejock> nooblet: can possibly setup a cron job to shutdown at 3AM
<ObrienDave> MajSlayer, what exactly is it doing or not doing?
<wafflejock> nooblet: not sure how the delayed shutdown works though it may be fine too
<nooblet> Could you tell me how to do that?
<MajSlayer> well i got it to reboot
<syrious> ben64: ubottu: I know I've seen you guys on here before, I am very super extra new to the whole of the linux world. I literally have no idea what I'm doing and trying to learn the best I can as I go along. I know it's not the most recommended way to go about learning something new, but it is how I learn. Sadly, when looking for help through the ubuntu forms, chats, and other various support avenues, I am bombarded by people who continuously
<syrious>  treat me either like an idiot, or explain things to me as if I have been doing this for a while and know what it is you all are saying. I apologize if I offend anyone or get on anyones nerves, but for once I would like for someone to treat me as I am, a guy, trying to LEARN something, and help me accordingly
<MajSlayer> had to use LEAP3 from siglehop and tell it to reboot from there
<MajSlayer> just didn't reboot from ssh i guess
<wafflejock> nooblet: haven't used it for shutdown but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<MajSlayer> but what it wasnts doing was allowing to to ssh back into it, even after 5 mins
<MajSlayer> guess putty closed on me before some other question came up, no idea..
<Ben64> syrious: the purpose of the !anyone trigger is to get you to actually ask a question. asking if anyone has used "____" doesn't really help. also, ubottu is a bot
<wafflejock> syrious: you get a mix in a random online community I try to be nice to people, it's hard though because sometimes you try to help people out and then they turn on you as though you owe them something, don't be offended if people expect you to know something or to try and figure it out for yourself, Ben64 was just trying to get you to explain your problem
<ObrienDave> syrious, and going on a "no help" rant does not help either
<wafflejock> syrious: the IRC channel has it's own etiquette part of that is when you come here for help you need to include as much detail as you possibly can and explain what you don't know... or else no one can help you
<MajSlayer> what command would i type to see what version of Ubuntu i've upgraded to?
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: lsb_release -a
<MajSlayer> thanks wafflejock
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: np
<MajSlayer> hmm i dont think it has that package installed...
<MajSlayer> how do i download lsb_release package?
<lotuspsychje> MajSlayer: its not a package but a command to type in terminal
<tkelley> 13.10... Whenever I close the laptop lid and open it back up again, the login screen doesn't appear, and I'm forced to restart... is that a known issue?
<tkelley> I've got the power options set to suspend on lid close, which is what I want it to do
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: maybe check settings in dconf editor, see if you can fix it there
<tkelley> not finding too much online... lots about black screens, but this is my regular screen with no content...mouse works too
<ObrienDave> tkelley, or try and moving the mouse, press a key, etc.
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: yeah never had to install it honestly not sure
<MajSlayer> No command 'lsb_release' found from 'lsb_release' package
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: try to just install lsb_release
<MajSlayer> k
<MajSlayer> ty
<Ben64> are you sure you have ubuntu?
<tkelley> ObrienDave: yeah, did that... it's worked for me forever on 12.04
<tkelley> can't even Ctrl-Alt-F1
<tkelley> it's just frozen, except for the mouse
<MajSlayer> install missing operand after 'lsb-release'
<Ben64> MajSlayer: what does "cat /etc/issue" say?
<ObrienDave> typo, check it again ;)
<Boneheads1999> I need help.  Running Ubuntu 12.04.  In Mozilla Firefox, on youtube.com, when trying to watch a Youtube video, the spot where the video player should be is just a black or white square/rectangle
<Boneheads1999> as in
<Boneheads1999> Flash don't work
<MajSlayer> Ubuntu 13.10:)
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/365595/cant-hibernate-on-lid-close-13-10
<ManOfStll> Anyone play Black ops?
<MajSlayer> guess i'm upgraded, cool
<Ben64> ManOfStll: not on topic here
<MajSlayer> ty Ben64
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: you need to run flash player installer
<ManOfStll> lol
<lotuspsychje> Boneheads1999: did you install flashplugin-installer?
<MajSlayer> and waffle once again:)
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Flash-Player-on-Ubuntu
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: de nada
<MajSlayer> yeah until my book arrives from amazon
<MajSlayer> i'm dangerous:)
<MajSlayer> first remote server i've played with only via ssh
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: I have books I'm still dangerous
<MajSlayer> yep thats how it is:)
<MajSlayer> gotta be dangerous to learn
<MajSlayer> imo
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: to some degree... good to have stable systems too
<MajSlayer> no risk, no reward
<MajSlayer> oh yeah now thats for sure
<MajSlayer> just saying you often do learn things by your mistakes
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: indeed
<MajSlayer> granted its a horrible way to go about it.lol
<wafflejock> MajSlayer: VirtualBox is great for mistakes
<MajSlayer> give a guy a heart-attack.lol
<syrious> Ben64: ok fair enough, I did not know that, I will remember that in the future. As for my question, I have an HP 255 g1 notebook computer, I have installed Ubuntu 13.10 on it, the Graphics card does not seem to be pushing the same quality graphics as it did when the computer was on Win 8.1 (the original OS that the computer came with) when I go through the Additional drivers option through the settings tree it only gives me 4 different opti
<syrious> ons, and through all of them, nothing seems to change. I have tried to install the AMD Catalyst control center that goes with my hardware specs and even managed to get the correct drivers through AMD's website. I have tried to run a software update through the command line with no luck, and when I run the .run file through gedit (I have no idea what this program really does) it gets all the way through to almost the end, and then fails due
<syrious> to some sort of scripting error ( I have not copied the error itself yet, and it will prolly be another 8 hours before I can get the error again if I restarted it now) so my question is this: is there a faster, simpler way to install the software that my hardware calls for? if so, what is it and can I please have it explained to me as if I am in an introductory class?
<wafflejock> yeah need the heart
<FloodBot1> syrious: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boneheads1999> lotuspsychje & wafflejock: Looks like I already have "Adobe Flash plugin".
<MajSlayer> last version i use of linux was Mandrake to run a ISP way way back
<lotuspsychje> Boneheads1999: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<MajSlayer> everything has changed soo much
<syrious> well shit, yet another thing I didn't know
<Boneheads1999> lotuspsychje: Not yet.  I'll go do that one second.
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: do about:plugins in your browser bar to see plugins
<syrious> can I please mention now that I have absolutely no experience in IRC either?
<ObrienDave> !language | syrious
<ubottu> syrious: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wafflejock> syrious: heh yeah the bots will make you feel dumb the first week or so :)
<lotuspsychje> syrious: asking in a chat is pretty easy
<Boneheads1999> wafflejock: Okay, did that.  Shockwave Flash is listed there.
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: says version 11,2 something
<lotuspsychje> Boneheads1999: you did install your grafix driver correctly aswell?
<Boneheads1999> wafflejock: Yeah I have version 11.2
<ObrienDave> syrious, you just have to be fairly polite about it
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: hmm... sounds like it should be good then dunno
<Boneheads1999> wafflejock: I'm gonna go ahead and do the restricted extras
<tkelley> lotuspsychje: Hmm... that link still says they don't have the option for the lid switch event: "After rebooting Hibernate menu reappeared in Menu. But still unavailable in Power Settings -> when the lid is closed"
<Ben64> syrious: well installing the drivers from the amd site is not supported and shouldn't be done. the Additional Drivers dialog is the correct way
<wafflejock> Boneheads1999: I usually prefer chromium-browser myself but I have it in my firefox and it's working
<Ben64> !ati | syrious and reading this could help too
<ubottu> syrious and reading this could help too: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: not sure for 13.10, but i would go dig in dconf editor and check some energy options there
<tkelley> I'm having an insane amount of problems with 13.10... is that a common thing?
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: it all depends on the machine also
<tkelley> I really can't remember having this many problems with 12.04
<syrious> Ben64: alright, however, the last time I tried reading that, I got a headache, lol. that and most of what it says sounds oddly like 90% of what I've already tried
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: many others have no issues on 13.10
<wafflejock> tkelley: I think 13.10 is still a bit shakey for some... others have said it's solid, not enough experience here to say
<tkelley> I'm on the same machine as my 12.04... only thing I've done is swapped out the HD for an SSD, and added some RAM
<wafflejock> tkelley: what kinds of bugs?
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: think at it this way: you helping the community to bug out
<tkelley> that shouldn't affect this type of thing, should it?
<syrious> tkelley: out of curiosity, where are you from?
<wafflejock> tkelley: well if the RAM has problems you could definitely get errors
<lotuspsychje> syrious: plz use this channel for ubuntu support questions
<tkelley> well, right now, it's that when I shut my lid and open it back up again, I don't see a login screen
<tkelley> I'm in Boston
<syrious> fair, was just curious
<tkelley> yes, I know it's late :P
<lotuspsychje> syrious: we have a nice chitchat channel at #ubuntu-offtopic
<tkelley> I've been struggling with this install for a few days... my productivity at work has tanked :(
<wafflejock> tkelley: always backup, always
<syrious> lotuspsychje: I will keep that in mind
<tkelley> oh it's not about backing up
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: best way is to grab 1 problem at once, and fix it in support here
<Ben64> tkelley: then don't shut the lid? or change it so shutting the lid doesn't activate any power saving features?
<wafflejock> yeah with the SSD boot time isn't a big deal
<lotuspsychje> maybe unity-wteak got energy tweaks aswell?
<wafflejock> firing back up a few apps isn't a big deal, if you use KDE it restores the session
<tkelley> Ben64: But on the same machine, I've been shutting the lid on 12.04 for at least a year... And I know that one of these days it's gonna overheat in my bag :P
<Ben64> then set it to shut down when the lid is closed?
<tkelley> no, no... I don't think I'm being clear... sorry :( My issue is that now that I've *up*graded, I'm having to go through all these hoops to do things the same way I used to
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: with your ssd speed it will be speed boot anyway :p
<tkelley> I know, I know... it's like 20 seconds, which is awesome :D
<tkelley> but still... it used to be 5 to open the lid, you know?
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: try a clean install, maybe beter luck or wait for 14.04 to come out
<wafflejock> tkelley: that's why I was saying you should back up before you upgrade so you can go back more easily.. just made the same mistake myself... had rsynced everything but wish I had just dd'ed it
<tkelley> haha this is a clean install! I've done a fresh install about 8-10 times today
<Ben64> tkelley: and whats why i stay on LTS versions
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: oh ok
<tkelley> blargh
<wafflejock> went from 13.04 to 13.10 and ran into some graphics issues I didn't want to deal with... so downgraded back to 12.04
 * lotuspsychje skipped 13.10 :p
<tkelley> how big of a difference is 12.04 and 13.10? is it worth it?
<tkelley> (vague question, I know...sorry)
<wafflejock> tkelley: I don't think so... look at the changelog
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: all depends on what your needs are
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: if you are the guy, liking to test new versions..
<tkelley> just for java development, web dev... apache, mysql, etc
<tkelley> nothing fancy
<wafflejock> tkelley: no not really I do web dev too have a different PPA for the latest PHP but that's about it
<tkelley> cartainly nothing graphics-intensive
<wafflejock> tkelley: look at the changelog though
<tkelley> ok, I'll do that
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: if you want longer stable support, stick to LTS like Ben64 suggested
<wafflejock> tkelley: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<Ben64> lotuspsychje, tkelley: yeah, especially since the non-lts versions are only supported for 9 months now
<tkelley> right
<tkelley> so in short, I'm not weird if I were to go back to 12.04... :)
<wafflejock> no
<wafflejock> that would be sane
<tkelley> like, that's actually a thing that some people do
<tkelley> ok
<tkelley> haha
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: 14.04 is about to come...so good news for lts world
<tkelley> is that LTS?
<wafflejock> long term support
<lotuspsychje> !lts | tkelley
<ubottu> tkelley: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<wafflejock> !lts
<Ben64> yep, every 2 years
<wafflejock> beat me to it
<tkelley> no, i know what it means
<lotuspsychje> :p
<tkelley> just didn't know if this version was it
<wafflejock> yeah every 2 years so 12.04 then 14.04
<tkelley> sweet
<Ben64> even.04 is LTS
<tkelley> I gather that the benefit there is that there's more dev effort on it?
<tkelley> it's supported for longer, so more things get fixed, etc?
<Ben64> much longer support, more focus on stability, and way less upgrading to do
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: it all depends on your machine... i had not 1 issue on 13.04 on my machine
<wafflejock> tkelley: yeah just means it's focused on security upgrades for longer
<tkelley> yeah, I think every issue I've had has been with graphics
<tkelley> nvidia
<wafflejock> tkelley: pretty much all graphics or wifi issues
<Ben64> most problems are with laptops really
<wafflejock> tkelley: everything else generally works fine
<Ben64> they have funky hardware setups
<lotuspsychje> and many machines run out of the box too!
<tkelley> do the LTS releases do more to address those types of problems?
<wafflejock> yeah I've installed on lots of random machines doing IT work just too see if it works, most of the time the answer is yes minus wifi
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: last laptop i did had uefi, and just installed 13.04 out of the box, no issues, no bios tuning..
<wafflejock> tkelley: LTS at least with 12.04 seems to work a bit more reliabiably in general, it was just a good release
<tkelley> cool
<shijo> hello
<wafflejock> tkelley: experience will vary with different hardware though for sure
<user__> How can I remove all files in a dir matching *string*?
<tkelley> that settles it... I'm downloading it now :P
<lotuspsychje> tkelley: that doesnt mean 14.04 will not have problems with your machine at the launch
<tkelley> right
 * xmetal agrees with lotuspsychje, 100% 
<lotuspsychje> shijo: welcome mate, what can we do for you?
<lotuspsychje> user__: man rm
<xmetal> everytime i see "Precise" i think of that guy from Lord of the Rings, Smeagle
<xmetal> lol
<wafflejock> precious
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> 15.04 smiling smeagol
<Beldar> tkelley, You believed all that, hey I gotta bridge held by the nigerian royal family for sale.
<user__> lotuspsychje: it says nothing about pattern matching
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: 15.04 will XX
<tkelley> I'll believe anything after spending two days banging my head against a wall
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: :p
<Beldar> ;)
<Guest62610>  
<xmetal> lol ... smeagol  on the ubuntu development team ... just sitting there going "precissssssssse" .... then getting yelled at for not finishing the code he was suppose to get done
<xmetal> i can see it now
<user__> How can I remove all files in a dir matching a string?
<lotuspsychje> user__: so you want only specific files deleted from a folder?
<user__> yeah
<user__> all containing the same string
<Ben64> user__: rm /path/to/directory/*foobar*
<user__> thanks
<user__> Ben64: btw they are .file files/dirs. Getting "no such file or dir exists" errors
<lotuspsychje> user__: or here with a specific extension: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104831/how-to-delete-all-the-files-with-a-certain-extension-from-a-folder-and-all-of-it
<tkelley> user__: Are you using the full path?
<Ben64> user__: you want to delete directories too?
<user__> yeah directories too
<Ben64> then add -fr after the rm
<Ben64> and be very careful with it, one wrong move will delete everything
<wafflejock> yeah especially with a sudo
<wafflejock> it's the nuclear detonator of linux, that and dd
<user__> awesome, thanks gusy
<lotuspsychje> !yay | user__
<ubottu> user__: Glad you made it! :-)
<Ben64> pretty much anything with sudo and wildcards is full of danger
<wafflejock> Ben64: true
<Ben64> people here have chmodded the entire partition to 777 and stuff
<wafflejock> heh yeah that's no good either
<tkelley> yikes lol
<lotuspsychje> hmm makes me think, i was looking for a bomb command to zero my hd's fast way if fbi rings my door
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: not really fast but dd does the trick I believe
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: think a hammer is faster though
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: will it not be recoverable after?
<xmetal> hmm not a command but you could install windows 8 on it
<xmetal> :P
<tkelley> a guy put magnets around his doorframe on SVU one time :P
<wafflejock> the hammer?
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: lol
<Ben64> dd is the fastest and best way to zero a drive, but you can't do it from itself
<tkelley> and the cops obviously realized like 3 feet too late haha
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: will photorec not be able to recover after dd zero?
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: not at all
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: nice
<wafflejock> EMP is the best solution
<Ben64> its full of zeros if you did it right, so you can recover... zeros
<wafflejock> 007 that sucka
<ObrienDave> hammer is way more effective
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: got it
<Ben64> can retrieve info from hammered drive
<ObrienDave> not the way I would do it LOL
<wafflejock> plus gives you a reason to buy a high amperage coil and capacitors you've been eyeing, which will give the FBI a reason to come
<wafflejock> heheh
<lotuspsychje> yes indeed, there are special companys who recover magnetic spindle
<xmetal> hmm this didn't ruin the pc, but just kicked a guy i know offline ... everytime he used his microwave, his wifi internet connection would die
<j4ckxandxj1ll> lol
<xmetal> lol i can see someone hammering the heck out of the HDD, then remembering they just ordred a pizza and it's the delivery guy
<ObrienDave> LMAO
<lotuspsychje> lol
<xmetal> (parinoid)
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Guys, who has experience in dual-booting win8-64 and Ubuntu LTS 64?
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: is it an uefi machine?
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Yes
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: can you describe whats happening?
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Well, i have the live CD(atm i have 32bit, getting 64) and i get into grub to change boot priority. But grub won't see my CD drive
<Ben64> j4ckxandxj1ll: grub?
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: you mean bios perhaps?
<j4ckxandxj1ll> -_- sorry i always get them confused
<Guest22689> Hi all, How do I 'automount' my NAS so it shows up as drives automatically in ubuntu?
<Ben64> !fstab | Guest22689
<ubottu> Guest22689: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | j4ckxandxj1ll
<ubottu> j4ckxandxj1ll: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest22689> Thanks Ben64 :0
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: set cd to boot first in bios
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: or try with liveusb
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Thing is, my bios won't see my CD drive. I will try with a USB
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: i would choose to disable secureboot and install ubuntu on whole hd
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: loose w8 once and for good :p
<j4ckxandxj1ll> lol ikr win8 sucks
<j4ckxandxj1ll> But i need it for games :3
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: you can game on ubuntu aswell
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: steam, playonlinux, appdb
<nannes> oh, games... that's *THE* problem that people face
<j4ckxandxj1ll> I have tried installing League of legends on Ubuntu, and it gives me hell with nvidia cards
<nannes> it's always the same
<j4ckxandxj1ll> ik lol
<ObrienDave> oh, the importang things of life LOL
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: try with playonlinux
<ObrienDave> *important
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | j4ckxandxj1ll
<nannes> :)
<ubottu> j4ckxandxj1ll: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.1-1 (saucy), package size 1578 kB, installed size 3954 kB
<tkelley> :curses nvidia:
<tkelley> (for the umpteenth time today...seriously)
<j4ckxandxj1ll> I did try with playonlinux, bt it worked on one PC, not on the nvidia one :P
<nannes> lotuspsychje: Realistically, win games will never run decently inside linux
<j4ckxandxj1ll> My new Laptop has a nvidia card
<lotuspsychje> nannes: thats not true! did you check dell alienware boxes?
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Alienware with Linux oO really wanna try that
<nannes> lotuspsychje: Well i'm talking about *REAL* gaming.  High graphics modes
<lotuspsychje> nannes: http://www.alienware.com/ubuntu/
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Like BF4 ultra xD
<j4ckxandxj1ll> But i just play LoL, Minecraft and AC2 :P maybe BF3
<ObrienDave> oh, the important things of life
<lotuspsychje> j4ckxandxj1ll: if you want a stable and secure Os for everyday, use ubuntu on full hd :p
<j4ckxandxj1ll> ik ik :P have been using Ubuntu full HDD since i was 5, and i am 16 now
<lotuspsychje> not sure on how virtualbox will perform on gaming
<ObrienDave> even worse
<lotuspsychje> right
<j4ckxandxj1ll> virtualbox for gaming is baad :P
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Unless u wanna play Mario with a i7 xD
<lotuspsychje> time someone invents a multiarch deamon-tools like gaming engine
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Game developers should write games for Windows.... racists
<lotuspsychje> well opensource and money...
<lotuspsychje> but lets move back to support
 * ObrienDave wonders where the OT police are now
<j4ckxandxj1ll> lol ya
<nannes> j4ckxandxj1ll: Well those games aren't really enough interesting to be the cause of keeping windows. I mean, if you talk about crysis,COD,PES... I would agree!
<Beldar> remlak
<nannes> but not those xD
<j4ckxandxj1ll> meh, cod xD I can do that on wine
<j4ckxandxj1ll> never played crysis
<nannes> COD on wine?  lol I don't wanna guess how much it sucks in graphics that way
<FloodBot1> fe3Fxrf34Fj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j4ckxandxj1ll> lol
<j4ckxandxj1ll> nannes, i wish i could UPGRADE to win7 :P
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> it's true
<j4ckxandxj1ll> I will be getting my Ubuntu 12.04.3 64bit on the weekend, i will be back here if i need help ^^
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Now i gtg study, see ya
<nannes> buez
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> you pedos all wanted to talk to him
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> that's why you weren't interested in me... you're a bunch of pedophiles
<lotuspsychje> !ops | fe3Fxrf34Fj
<ObrienDave> no feeding the troll
<ubottu> fe3Fxrf34Fj: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<lotuspsychje> here's an interesting thread about ubuntu gaming: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163903/gaming-performance-difference-between-windows-and-ubuntu
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> it's not my fault you all want to rape boys
<lotuspsychje> Myrtti: tnx
<Myrtti> fe3Fxrf34Fj: stop.
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> stop what
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> protecting the innocent?
<ObrienDave> being a jerk
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> i made my life standing up to bad guys
<Myrtti> fe3Fxrf34Fj: this is a Ubuntu support channel, not your soapbox for whatever you're doing
<user> How can I swap my fn and ctrl keys around?
<Myrtti> fe3Fxrf34Fj: if you don't have a Ubuntu support question or issue or aren't helping in them, then please refrain from whatever you're doing
<Ben64> user: you likely cannot, fn usually doesn't appear as anything to the OS
<Feelsenburg> is preseeding still the "best" way to install ubuntu unassisted?
<user> Ben64: I was able to do it with the original lenovo bootloader
<user> but I've formatted since then
<Ben64> lenovo bootloader?
<lotuspsychje> Feelsenburg: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-intro.html
<user> Ben64: sorry bios
<Myrtti> user: and why can't you do it in bios now?
<Feelsenburg> Thanks. I was reading through that actually. Still seems to be the preferred method then.
<Ben64> user: formatting doesn't change the bios...
<lotuspsychje> Feelsenburg: if thats what you need, yes
<user> good point
<user> having trouble accessing it
<lotuspsychje> user: maybe the ##hardware channel might know
<Feelsenburg> Well, I was looking for a kickstart equivalent for ubuntu
<Myrtti> Feelsenburg: that document doesn't have a bit about kickstart?
<Myrtti> Feelsenburg: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<Feelsenburg> interesting.
 * ObrienDave hears kickstart, thinks Amiga boot disk LOL
 * lotuspsychje hears amiga thinks c64 press play on tape
<ObrienDave> LOL
<lvleph> Could someone point me in the direction of a how to for converting an EFI boot to an MBR boot for grub?
<lvleph> There are plenty that go the other direction, but...
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | lvleph
<ubottu> lvleph: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xmetal> and back awhile ago i here "precise" and I rhink of Ubuntu 15.04 Smiling Smeagol
<xmetal> er hear *
<lvleph> lotuspsychje, the only directions on there that seem related requires a BIOS, but I am on a Mac
<lonmarlon> hello
<lonmarlon> i'm using a lightdm
<auronandace> !mac | lvleph
<ubottu> lvleph: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wokko_> hello
<lvleph> and Boot-repair doesn't work
<wokko_> no
<lonmarlon> i'm unable to use xlaunch in windows
<lvleph> thank you auronandace I have read that
<lonmarlon> could someone guide me or give me an idea
<lonmarlon> regarding about my host ubuntu 12.04 uses lightdm
<lonmarlon> i'm unable to use xlaunch through my host
<lvleph> lonmarlon, are you using a vm?
<lonmarlon> no
<lvleph> What do you mean by host? SSH
<lonmarlon> another computer
<lvleph> and how are you getting into the server is what I am asking
<lonmarlon> xlaunch
<lonmarlon> i'm trying to use xlaunch i can login through ssh
<lvleph> why not x forwarding?
<lonmarlon> xlaunch = so it could like a remote desktop
<lvleph> I don't know anything about xlaunch, but x forwarding using ssh may be easier and enough?
<lonmarlon> i would to see the desktop
<lvleph> ok, nm
<lonmarlon> not only the through shell
<auronandace> !vnc | lonmarlon
<ubottu> lonmarlon: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lonmarlon> should i also install vnc on my server? aside from my pc
<wafflejock> lonmarlon: yes
<lonmarlon> aah ok i'll try
<wafflejock> lonmarlon: you need VNC on both sides search for SSH tunnel for VNC
<wafflejock> lonmarlon: that way can keep it all through SSH if you'd like
<lonmarlon> thanks i understand
<sometux> looking for onscreen keyboard for kde???
<reisio> sometux: apt-cache search keyboard | grep -i kde
<DarthDepa> Hi guys :) Is it possible that, with an HP 250 G1 (notebook), with only one video-card (Intel), I get screen shutdown at Ubuntu 13.10's boot?
<DarthDepa> Both live and installed version...
<DarthDepa> And 13.04 too...
<reisio> if you're saying that happens, I'd have to say it's possible, yes
<DarthDepa> reisio: lol yes :) Happens... Why?? Is it possible that depends on UEFI?
<reisio> DarthDepa: I doubt it
<DarthDepa> Which may be the problem?
<DarthDepa> A not supported video card?
<cfhowlett> DarthDepa, pretty low spec machine.  you might find it's happier with lubuntu/xubuntu.
<DarthDepa> If I connect and external monitor, works fine
<reisio> DarthDepa: look around during bootup for an option called 'nomodeset'
<DarthDepa> and if I remove it, works with laptop monitor
<omri> Is there an official mysql 5.6 package for precise? or any official mysql 5.6 package for that matter?
<reisio> DarthDepa: so it works, but only after you connect an external monitor & disconnect it?
<cfhowlett> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<DarthDepa> reisio: yes
<TazmainianDevil> hi all I am running ubntu-server 12.04. I have two call two scripts in my /etc/rc.local file to be started at boot however only one gets executed how can I get both to execute ?
<VanessaE> ok, I've got a new problem - my machine hard-freezes when coming up from suspend.   Some cursory googling shows others with similar problems.  Where do I do now?
<reisio> omri: nope
<VanessaE> er, what do I do*
<omri> :\
<reisio> DarthDepa: is there a display on/off Fn+F# key combo on the keyboard?
<DarthDepa> reisio: no :(
<DarthDepa> reisio: there is only the possibility to switch between monitors... but not works...
<wiel> i used the app on pendrive linux's site to make ubuntu bootable and persistent on a usb stick. now ubuntu wont boot and i need an important file from the persistent storage
<wiel> what can i do?
<DarthDepa> reisio: no problem with Windows 8 and 7...
<DarthDepa> reisio: the notebook is new...
<DarthDepa> reisio: just unpacked...
<reisio> DarthDepa: doesn't tell you much that it works in Windows
<DarthDepa> reisio: XD I told you only in order to exclude hardware problem :) I hate Windows...
<DarthDepa> reisio: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201301-12667/components/
<reisio> :p
<varunendra> TazmainianDevil, it may help understanding your problem if you give us the pastebin link to your /etc/rc.local file.
<DarthDepa> reisio: means that is supported, right?
<TazmainianDevil> varunendra, um well my rc.local calls two cripts I made, let me upload them as well.
<reisio> DarthDepa: dunno, looks that way
<DarthDepa> reisio: which way?? :)
<reisio> the way you described, "supported"
<MajSlayer> would installing TeamView be a good idea to ssh into a dedicated remote server, would it allow me access to a desktop? or would it still just be console only?
<DarthDepa> reisio: I don't know if is a "support" issue... :( If I remove the external monitor, works fine...
<reisio> you said :p
<DarthDepa> reisio: maybe lightdm problem?? but I trought with GDM and not works at all
<DarthDepa> reisio: no, I ask you :)
<reisio> DarthDepa: I'd try booting http://sysresccd.org/ and seeing if there is a different result
<reisio> that would rule many other things out
<reisio> it also has many boot options that could rule even more things out
<TazmainianDevil> varunendra, http://pastebin.com/dhpFDgxF
<DarthDepa> reisio: so, you suggest me that live and see if screen works?
<reisio> DarthDepa: yup
<DarthDepa> reisio: I will check :) And come here to tell you result...
<reisio> ok
<TazmainianDevil> Let me rephras, I am running ubntu-server 12.04. I have two call two scripts in my /etc/rc.local file to be started at boot however only one gets executed how can I get both to execute ? http://pastebin.com/dhpFDgxF
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, do you background them?
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, how do I get the first one to background ? The crucible one backgrounds itself
<varunendra> TazmainianDevil, is it the "perforce.sh" script that doesn't get executed?
<TazmainianDevil> varunendra, no the crucible-start doesn't get executed
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, add " &" (space, ampersand) at end of both lines. also, make sure your bash scrit starts with #!, not just !.
<varunendra> +1 ^^
<jsonwhite> has anyone set up a virtualized environment with ubuntu? and mind explaining how to manually set up shared folders
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, it does start with a # just the copy that was being stupid. Do I need to add a & ad the end of the cd line as well ?
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, no. just in the RC file. & makes the left-side command run as a background job.
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, awh I see what you mean let me try
<slut_tits> Bu
<slut_tits> Hi
<cfhowlett> slut_tits, change the name please.  this is a family friendly channel
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, also there are some points where you can optimize performance and stability of your scripts once you learn more about bash scripting.
<Sven_vB> nothing bad in this case, though
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, I will have a look, these scripts are currently just to get two program running at boot time.
<TazmainianDevil> programs *
<the_drow> What's the equivalent of visio in ubuntu?
<reisio> the_drow: I believe koffice and libreoffice both have alternatives
<Emi_> Hello
<reisio> Emi_: 'lo
<reisio> the_drow: oh yeah koffice is calligra now
<reisio> libreoffice draw / calligra flow
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, okay the perforce one worked like a charm, the curcible one said it was starting but didn't launch correctly. Is there a way I can delay it being executed ?
<Sven_vB> the_drow, looking for flow diagrams?
<andreiiar> Is there any difference on calling scrips from /etc/init.d from calling them with invoke-rc.d??? Why shuld I call them one way or the other????
<reisio> andreiiar: you should probably call them with sudo service FOO
<reisio> andreiiar: ...because that is how you're intended to
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, after, cd, sleep 10s
<andreiiar> I was told to run them directly from init.d folder but I've seen people calling them with invoke-rc.d. Nobody uses service
<linu1> hi all i have been trying to read atr valuse using pn533 nfc reader,using libnfc and pcscd,when i started deamon it shows me http://pastebin.com/MKDVDfsb  can you please help me
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, I mean I want to delay the curcible-start one ?
<varunendra> TazmainianDevil, "sleep 10 && exec /Crucible/bin/start.sh"
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, sorry, confused them. replace line 16 with ( sleep 10s; /etc/init/crucible-start ) &
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, don't sleep in the main process of your rc or you will delay the whole script.
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, oops
<TazmainianDevil> xD
<Sven_vB> however ( .. ) & makes all those go to background, including sleep.
<varunendra> Sven_vB, never thought about that delay thing, thanks for pointing that out :)
<TazmainianDevil> varunendra, so I put "sleep && exec ... " in the crucible-start ?
<varunendra> TazmainianDevil, just read what Sven_vB said about it after my msg
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, I put the sleep in my rc.local and it worked lol. so it goes /root/perforce.sh &   new line sleep 20 new line /etc/init/crucible-start &
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, that is varunendra's solution, which will delay your rc. that is unelegant, and might probably earn you warnings about bad startup performance once you have analysis software for that.
<user82> hi. i created a shortcut for matlab in /usr/share/applications/ and now when i start it from the unity lens it runs and then shuts down again after a second or so. when i run the same command in the terminal it works well. did i miss anything?
<varunendra> TazmainianDevil, yup, I agree completely with Sven_vB
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, yeah before you said don't put it in the rc.local file I had already done that and rebooted.
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, ok. then try better with ( ... ) &
<allstarsnorks2> I feel stupid now. I just borrowed the"Official Ubuntu Book" CD, thinking it was an Ubuntu tutorial but it was actually a distribution of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS XD
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, so with the curcible-start file would would it be "sleep 30 " new line " exe ..." ?
<reisio> allstarsnorks2: but since you're online, you can get anything
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, well, you can do that, but if you're not maintainer of the file in /etc/init/, don't touch it, or you get edit conflicts on updates.
<Sven_vB> ( sleep 30s; /etc/init/crucible-start ) & <--- should work just fine
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, where would i put what you just said about the ( sleep ...) ?
<Sven_vB> this way, sleep is not in your rc process, because the & makes all the ( ... ) go to background, including sleep
<Sven_vB> you'd put that in your RC
<Sven_vB> replacing line 16 of your pastebin
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, awh I see. What about be the best way to get thing to start at boot time ?
<allstarsnorks2_> is it really necessary to have a SWAP partition?
<Sven_vB> i think the latest fashion is to wirte upstart jobs
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, I'm not sure ubuntu-server 12.04 has that yet ?
<GnubNix> You can run without swap, but it's more effecient to have a small amount of swap available unless you're running on very small partitions on an SSD or something like that.
<Sven_vB> allstarsnorks2_, no. if you have 2 GB RAM or more, you usually won't want a swap.
<reisio> allstarsnorks2_: they're pretty useful, even when you don't need them for day to day operations
<aeon-ltd> allstarsnorks2: necessary? no. useful, yes
<pirret> 2GB no swap?!
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, i don't know details about upstart, just read it somewhere.
<pirret> my browser alone takes almost 2GB ram :P
<TazmainianDevil> GnubNix, but with an SSD you wouldn't want to swap in anycase
<reisio> if you want to hibernate you're usually going to want swap, for example
<allstarsnorks2_> I'm really happy to find out that it is legal to distribute Ubuntu.
<Sven_vB> hibernate never cleanly works for me, anyway. (even with a swap. ;-) )
<TazmainianDevil> allstarsnorks2_, its open source you allowed to modify and distrubute your version of it
<allstarsnorks2_> by the way, i want to wish Ubuntu an advanced 10th anniversary
<tim_> angel4tim
<the_drow_> reisio: Oh found it. Thanks!
<GnubNix> TazmainianDevil, SSD lifetime isn't a problem anymore. At least not on a simple workstation machine. you will be hard pressed to hit a write lock even if you tried. I prefer to have a little swap available. Lots of people don't, but if i can afford the space then i'm happy to do it :)
<TazmainianDevil> GnubNix, would you happen to know if the vertext 3's lifetime isnt an issue? Then how is that lifetime affected if you use parted magic using secure internal wipe to clean it before you reload ?
<Sven_vB> TazmainianDevil, in a twist, use a cheaply replaceable SSD for just swap and nothing important. this way, if it breaks, no big deal.
<jsonwhite> linux is so frustrating...
<allstarsnorks2_> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - Pretty nifty
<reisio> jsonwhite: nah
<TazmainianDevil> Can anyone give me a good link to understand how to create and view users as well as user groups ?
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, yeah. real pity that there's no cool OS out there.
<allstarsnorks2_> Ubuntu 12.04 says I havw 2GB Disk space, but I have 40GB!
<TazmainianDevil> Sven_vB, true, I mean there are those hybrid drives now with the ssd's on
<GnubNix> TazmainianDevil as far as i know the secure erase function just flips a switch in the controller to set all the nand chips to 0. Wether or not each 0 would count as a write is a good question.
<Sven_vB> allstarsnorks2_, are you using gparted to prepare partitions for install?
<allstarsnorks2_> no, I'm on Ubiquity rn
<jsonwhite> let me correct myself, commandline is frustrating....
<Sven_vB> allstarsnorks2_, i made good experience with managing them in gparted before starting ubiquity.
<fishcooker> i have 1GB memory ... this is my #free -m result here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6452417/ ... is my all memory are almost used ?
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, why that?
<TazmainianDevil> GnubNix, that is true, I mean with a normal HDD you can refresh the surface using spin right , hard drive regenirator or even just a nwipe
<jsonwhite> gui makes it so easy to move around files... it probably spoiled me... declaring directories and learning new functions take too long... so many errors, can't even figure out what went wrong half the time
<allstarsnorks2_> Installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a real burned CD takes a hella long time. LOL
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, for moving files more graphically, have you tried midnight commander?
<ihre> is there a sed -i (inline) equivalent for awk?
<Sven_vB> *-i (in place)
<GnubNix> TazmainianDevil I have used Spinrite to fix a drive before actually :). Not a bad product. I've never used the "refresh" functionality though. As for your vertex 3, i'm not 100% up to date on all brands, but I read an article on Anandtech where they said the Samsung 840 Pro which i currently have has a lifespam of about 20 years with 20GB of writes a day or something like that. You can have a read here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6459/sam
<reisio> #awk
<GnubNix> sung-ssd-840-testing-the-endurance-of-tlc-nand
<FloodBot1> GnubNix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allstarsnorks2_> ubuntuAPT: INFO: Quitting due to inactivity
<jsonwhite> nope. it's commandline iirc
<gordonjcp> jsonwhite: I really struggle to understand how to move files around with a GUI
<bn`> I get the 403 http error with a default apache2 installation on ubuntu and accessing the server IP in the browser without path. How to fix this?
<gordonjcp> how do you know which little box is which?
<gordonjcp> bn`: well, 403 is permission denied, isn't it?
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, it's pseudo-graphics on the command line, like norton commander if you know that
<TazmainianDevil> GnubNix, well with spin right you can fix the bad sectors and then with hard driver regenerator you can refresh the survace prett cool
<gordonjcp> bn`: so maybe look at the logs and see if you can work out what it was trying to do
<bn`> gordonjcp: yes why is the default installation with the "it works" index.html in it 403?
<GnubNix> TazmainianDevil Ok, good to know thanks :)
<gordonjcp> jeez, spinrite, there's a blast from the past
<jsonwhite> Sven_vB: let me ask, if i really really spent some time learning command line, how long would it take me to feel comfortable with it? right now I can't even mount a sharefolder in virtualbox (my starting point)
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, if you don't yet have mouse support on your command line, check gpm
<bn`> ok thx.. there..
<GnubNix> Time to learn the terminal depends on the person. understanding the file system structure will help a lot though
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, it's the other way around. it's about how much lifetime you waste clicking the same buttons again until you're frustrated and want to start automating stuff.
<jsonwhite> Sven_vB: well for me, it's about trying to get the right tools/ setting up a developing environment... trying to get into programming... also feel free to explain what would you even need to automate...
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, to estimate years, may i ask how much time you can devote to learning programming? like, are you a student using evenings and weekends?
<TazmainianDevil> GnubNix, the linux bible should help anyone learning the file stucture or hak5 video on it
<TazmainianDevil> I meant the OS alt video on it
<jsonwhite> Sven_vB: yup student, can use evenings and weekends devoted to programming, to be frank, havent been too productive with my time
<patsToms> morning, is there any way to take screen from Ubuntu login screen?
<GnubNix> TazmainianDevil Well i don't mean that you have to be an expert, but just understanding that Linux doesn't use the WIndows system (C:, D:, E: ect.) And that / = root and how you would navigate through a directory, for example how you get to your home folder from the terminal...
<GnubNix> TazmainianDevil Any book with lots of info would be good of course, but keeping it simple in the start is the best bet. Find a nice to the point tutorial on the net would be a good start
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, i'd estimate it will take 2 years till you have a firm grasp, and ten years before you're on freenode irc average. the more you get into it, the more you will like to have a choice between GUI and CLI, and even start to combine them.
<TazmainianDevil> GnubNix, for anyone that needs to understand it good tut : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qQTXp4rBEE
<gordonjcp> jsonwhite: it'll take you minutes to get your head around using the CLI
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, you can speed up if you manage to delay visual gratification and fast-forward repeat the most important parts of computer hardware history, thereby learning how data processing evolved.
<gordonjcp> jsonwhite: everything takes "--help" as a parameter
<gordonjcp> use it
<GnubNix> TazmainianDevil Yea something like that would be good. http://bit.ly/cgHQxg that is also a good explanation of the file system.
<gordonjcp> jsonwhite: man pages are good too
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, have you alrady selected which programming languages to start with?
<jsonwhite> Sven_vB: well learning python and webdev ( html, css, and mostly javascript)
<Sven_vB> jsonwhite, ok. for hints on JavaScript, come to #Node.js
<GnubNix> TazmainianDevil What's the linux bible :P
<Sven_vB> i'll go there anyway now ;)
<TazmainianDevil> GnubNix, its a book on linux guides you how to install it , and so on.
<devians> hey, `sudo apt-get update` on my vagrant 12.04 amd64 vm gives me 'unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com'. it connects to security.ubuntu.com fine however
<DarthDepa> reisio: well... good and bad notice... I successful install Ubuntu 13.10 Server, load the CD not in UEFI mode... And I seen all on the notebook screen...
<DarthDepa> reisio: at reboot, I can see the GRUB, and load both Ubuntu and Windows
<gr33n7007h> Any one know command for xchat to delay login something like /set irc_delay 10
<TazmainianDevil> GnubNix, its a comprephensive tutorial resource
<reisio> gr33n7007h: what for
<DarthDepa> reisio: but at Ubuntu boot, it give me the same problem with screen :(
<GnubNix> TazmainianDevil is it this one? http://amzn.to/1fXGLy2
<reisio> DarthDepa: don't frown on the internet
<TazmainianDevil> GnubNix, yeah, but I see there is a few of them available now. different editons
<TazmainianDevil> editions *
<DarthDepa> reisio: ? what?
<gr33n7007h> reisio, I need for when i'm autoconnecting
<GnubNix> TazmainianDevil ok cool
<reisio> gr33n7007h: why
<gr33n7007h> nvm, figured it out
<ObrienDave> gr33n7007h, there is an auto join delay setting
<reisio> congratulations on figuring out how to do something for no particular reason :p
<gr33n7007h> irc_join_delay 10
<reisio> gr33n7007h: what about it?
<respond> Need info manual ubuntu
<respond> Indonesia
<respond> I need upgrade my samsung yo ubuntu mobile
<respond> More info needed
<respond> l
<TazmainianDevil> respond, can you download it fro samsung now ?
<DarthDepa> reisio: ?
<makara> is juju a good idea?
<reisio> DarthDepa: hi
<DarthDepa> reisio: Hi :) Have you read?
<reisio> makara: hard to see how
<reisio> DarthDepa: read what?
<makara> reisio, you wouldn't recommend?
<DarthDepa> reisio: I successful install Ubuntu 13.10 Server, load the CD not in UEFI mode... And I seen all  on the notebook screen...
<reisio> DarthDepa: yes I read that
<TomyWork> assuming the config is correct, does "service ssh reload" interrupt any running sessions or cause any incoming connections to be denies?
<DarthDepa> reisio: can you help me? :(
<TomyWork> denied*
<TomyWork> even for a split-second
<reisio> TomyWork: I wouldn't think so, but easily tested
<reisio> DarthDepa: my man, if I wanted to look at frowny faces, I would /join #upsetlittlegirls
<ronin> do you still think my installation was fine http://codepad.org/LEQ2WOge
<DarthDepa> reisio: ? I don't understand... :( "frowny" what is?
<ObrienDave> oh boy
<MajSlayer> is vsftpd a good ftp server?
<MajSlayer> setting up a new server and am trying to find the best ftpd to setup..
<reisio> MajSlayer: what's the use case?
<MajSlayer> mainly to run a Red5 server for videostreaming, want a wat to upload files to my server, thats about it
<MajSlayer> its a dedicated server, bare-bones as it gets
<MajSlayer> so i'm looking for performance i guess
<MajSlayer> I need to get Red5-RC1 on my server somehow, if i use the latest, it will fail with my software
<MajSlayer> so yeah figure FTP is a good place to start, using ubuntu 13.10
<reisio> MajSlayer: wat?
<MajSlayer> what what? some comminication error?
<diligent>  /ns register QAZWSXEDC123  cnyaobanxian@gmail.com
<reisio> MajSlayer: you said 'wat'
<MajSlayer> oh
<ObrienDave> diligent, thanks for sharing your password ;))
<bentinata> anyone know why ubuntu wont detect partition
<bentinata> ?
<MajSlayer> I just want to upload files to my server..
<MajSlayer> sry.. been up late
<bentinata> anyone know why ubuntu wont detect partition?
<cfhowlett> !patience|bentinata
<ubottu> bentinata: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !details|bentinata,
<ubottu> bentinata,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MajSlayer> mainlt looking for a the best possible ftpd out there
<bentinata> i know :)
<diligent> sorry
<ObrienDave> bentinata, what kind of partition?
<bentinata> windows partition
<bentinata> I'm uploading picture (it's my friend laptop)
<ObrienDave> MBR? GPT? NTFS? FAT32?
<bentinata> fat32
<bentinata> http://i.imgur.com/3HpK981.png
<bentinata> detected on nautilus
<bentinata> but not in the installer
<Rory> bentinata: Does this happen even after rebooting and trying the live usb/cd again?
<bentinata> yep
<luminous> hello! I have ubuntu setup in a virtualbox VM (actually, I have a couple). two are using bridged networking (on a debian host), one of these VM works fine with bridged networking. the other does not.. dmesg shows eth0 being there, ifconfig does not show it as configured. how should I go about debugging this on the VM?
<Rory> bentinata: Did you check the integrity of the live media? There is an option to do this from the first menu that is available when you boot from the liveCD, you need to hit a key to see it when the keyboard icon is at the bottom of the screen
<UrielVigilant> If iam able to move the joystick with jstest in ubuntu, then joystick is working doesn it and should work on compatible games doesn it »
<bentinata> hmm, what key?
<ObrienDave> UrielVigilant, that might depend on if the game supports YOUR joystick
<UrielVigilant> ObrienDave : I can´t make my new joystick work with OnLIve under PlayOnLinux app. I think i must do it what a dont want, to reserve some disk and install Vista in my Laptop together with Lubuntu .
<UrielVigilant> ObrienDAve : I am using Wine 1.5.8  in PlayOnLinux, that supposly should work with joystick , but  it doesn t .
<Ben64> UrielVigilant: try actual wine
<bentinata> oh yeah, it also undetected in gparted... and ofc, I cant mount it http://i.imgur.com/GQw47Ki.png
<UrielVigilant> Ben64 Wine 1.7 don run OnLive streaming games software correctly . , i think is the most recent one Wine.
<bentinata> everybody? ._.
<codephobic> hi
<bentinata> hi :D
<codephobic> I think I've found a bug in xubuntu, not sure where to go for help in getting it resolved.
<codephobic> the mouse scroll wheel doesn't work when trying to scroll pdfs or documents in gedit.
<codephobic> It works fine with the browser and most of the other applications I've tested, just not with the pdf viewer application or with gedit.
<codephobic> Works fine with sublime2, too.
<codephobic> is there an underlying issue to this? something to do with unity/xfce?
<Dat> how can I get sftp to load the /etc/profile?
<Guest9203> what happens when we place software breakpoints in our source code
<Guest9203> what happens when we place software breakpoints in our source code
<yeyeman> how do I find out where JRE is installed?
<Xintruder> hey
<Ben64> yeyeman: which java
<ronin> how could I know if a package x was installed properly or not with apt-get?
<bentinata> yeyeman: /usr/lib/jvm/...
<Ben64> ronin: apt-cache policy <package>
<bentinata> if I'm not wrong :v
<Guest9203> what happens when we place software breakpoints in our source code
<ronin> if it says "isntalled" i assume everything was right even I got some java vm errors in the installation
<UrielVigilant> I already have Lubuntu occupying all my hard drive, if i want a dual boot can i do it , simply reserving some space to window in HD and the install VIsta ?
<Ben64> Guest9203: stop repeating so often, maybe give more info, maybe go to a programming channel?
<bentinata> UrielVigilant: yep
<yeyeman> the most difficult thing about java programming is figuring out how to set up eclipse
<Ben64> UrielVigilant: you'd need to resize the ubuntu partition. and why in all that is holy would you install vista willingly?
<bentinata> yeyeman: get eclipse in the eclipse siet
<bentinata> yeyeman: if you want to code android, there's some bundle/ADT at android site
<yeyeman> thanks
<UrielVigilant> Ben64: I love OnLive because i have an old specs laptop, but i love ultimate games that run wonderfull with OnLive . The joystick dont work with OnLive in PlayonLinux as i said .
<Ben64> UrielVigilant: install windows 7 if you must, but don't use vista, its the worst. and __try wine__ also check in #winehq
<bentinata> Ben64: I like egg
<UrielVigilant> Iam afraid Windows 7 dont run on m,y laptop. Vista is actually a little havy
<bentinata> UrielVigilant: use xp :)
<Ben64> 7 will work on anything vista will, and better
 * ObrienDave can find a ME install disk somewhere ;))
<Jeaton> not sure if it's a ubuntu problem, but ever since I went to 13.10, i cannot connect to steam's network
<UrielVigilant> But i dont have conditions to invest on it for now . Iam not a pirate anyway .
<Jeaton> anyone else having this issue?
<bentinata> UrielVigilant: oh, that's the problem, just create unallocated drive for your vista
<bentinata> maybe 10gigs
<TomyWork> reisio, discussions about windows ME - what have i stumbled into?
<reisio> what've you just highlighted me into...
<UrielVigilant> bentinata : does it will slow Lubuntu perfomance anyway to have vista dool boot ?
<wheatthin> why would it?
<bentinata> UrielVigilant: as far as I know, it willn't
<ObrienDave> no, they are in separate partitions
<wheatthin> only one system is running at a time
<bentinata> UrielVigilant: except, because of that vista, your lubuntu will low on space
<wheatthin> now you'll have a slow down in vista using vista
<bentinata> UrielVigilant: like, you only have 500mb space left on ubuntu /, it will slowing down your lubuntu
<UrielVigilant> Jeaton Since Ubuntu 13.10 you are not able to conecet Steam anymore ? Are you talking about  13.10 final version or beta 1 or beta 2?
<UrielVigilant> bentinata : that was one of the major reason i left Vista to Lubuntu, the anti defragamentation system
<bentinata> anyone can help me with partition problem?
<UrielVigilant> bentinata : people say 5% to 10% disk free to dont slow down lubunt doesn it ?
<bentinata> UrielVigilant: yep
<bentinata> UrielVigilant: my ubuntu only had 6% disk free D:
<bentinata> UrielVigilant: but, it's okay (must often use apt-get clean, tho :v )
<SixAnon> hello guys can somebody help me out?
<jony_easyrider> when in nautilus, can be opened a terminal window with the location where is nautilus?
<bentinata> jony_easyrider: there's plugin for that somewhere
<bentinata> jony_easyrider: I use thunar tho :3
<repozitor> i installed ubuntu in virtual machine(vmware work station)
<repozitor> but my ubuntu come up in CLI mode.
<repozitor> how to enable GUI mode?
<repozitor> or how to install GUI?
<bentinata> repozitor: startx?
<philinux> jony_easyrider: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<bentinata> repozitor: or maybe alt+f7
<bentinata> philinux: nah :D
<philinux> jony_easyrider: then do nautilus -q
<repozitor> bentinata, startx used for backtrack
<repozitor> is this command usefull in ubuntu?
<Ben64> not really
<Ben64> sudo service lightdm start
<k1l> dont use startx on ubuntu. start the desktopmanager like lightdm on ubuntu
<bentinata> repozitor: don't know :v haven't go to CLI for a while
<philinux> bentinata: that package is in 13.10
<lvleph> I am not running unity, but I like the pretty windows provided by gnome-settings-daemon. However, this seems to start a compositor. How can I prevent compositing from starting?
<repozitor> philinux, i tried to open nautilus, but hit error
<repozitor> probably i forgot to use -q!
<bentinata> philinux: what package?
<philinux> nautilus-open-terminal
<lvleph> repozitor, I use cli every day
<k1l> repozitor: is a is a desktop installed?
<bentinata> lvleph: MASTER!!! *bow
<Rickardo_> I am trying to format my usb disk with mkfs.exe3 /dev/sdb and it works well.. but when I try to mount it I got mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<repozitor> lvleph, i don't have any problem with CLI, my students can't use CLI
<jony_easyrider> philinux, ty
<Ben64> Rickardo_: you need to specify a mount location
<lvleph> repozitor, I guess I am a mean professor and would make my students learn it.
<jony_easyrider> philinux, it doesn't do anything when I execute nautilus -q
<repozitor> lvleph, my students are so lazy
<repozitor> that's too bad
<lvleph> repozitor, so are everyone's students
<seba4> hi to all. I got a question.  I was trying to reinstall rvm passenger ... i deleted everything..
<seba4> but not there is a problem i can ssh to server some talking TeamSpeak server works
<seba4> but i cant connect to pages from server
<Xintruder> can i play windows games on ubuntu?
<seba4> nslookup google.com says connection timed out ...
<bentinata> Xintruder: most of them with wine
<philinux> jony_easyrider: oh yes it does. now right click in an empty space in nautilus ;)
<Myrtti> Xintruder: depends on the game
<Jeaton> not sure if anyone answered my question since I pinged out, but is anyone able to get onto steam's network using ubuntu 13.10?
<bentinata> aaaaaandd no one can help me with partition :'(
<lvleph> !wine | Xintruder
<ubottu> Xintruder: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<philinux> jony_easyrider: you might like this for your work flow http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/install-nemo-with-unity-patches-and.html
<jony_easyrider> philinux, TY, it worked ;)
<seba4> anyone knows what could it be?
<philinux> jony_easyrider: welcome
<Xintruder> can i run all windows games on ubuntu?
<theadmin> Xintruder: No
<wheatthin> Xintruder, go to that link and you'll see a compadibilty list
<bentinata> Xintruder: maybe no, no
<k1l> !wine | Xintruder
<ubottu> Xintruder: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ORGANasm> Hey
<theadmin> Xintruder: You can run *some* of them successfully, but definetly not all.
<lvleph> !steam | Xintruder
<ubottu> Xintruder: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lvleph> They are even making steamos
<theadmin> lvleph: ...which is just another remix of Ubuntu anyway
<theadmin> lvleph: ;)
<seba4> ok just saw dns was missing
<lvleph> Ubuntu is just a remix of Debian lol
<lvleph> sorry I had to
<lvleph> I am not running unity, but I like the pretty windows provided by gnome-settings-daemon. However, this seems to start a compositor. How can I prevent compositing from starting?
<theadmin> lvleph: Well, not really, no. Ubuntu has its own repositories, packages, and so on and so forth, it evolved a lot and it's not compatible with Debian. This SteamOS on the other hand will likely just have different preinstalled packages.
<lvleph> theadmin, it was a joke
<theadmin> lvleph: Ah, okay, wasn't sure.
<lvleph> I have been using Ubuntu since 2006
<wheatthin> lvleph, try installing ccsm and disable what plugins you don't want launching to a minimal compositor
<lvleph> wheatthin, thankyou
<theadmin> lvleph: The "pretty windows" are provided by Compiz, which is both the compositor and the window manager Ubuntu uses, it's a two-in-one thing.
<theadmin> lvleph: So...
<bentinata> still working on partition, btw, anyone know how to use fixparts?
<lvleph> theadmin, I just won't the colors
<lvleph> want*
<bentinata> or gdisk?
<theadmin> lvleph: Ah. Well, as wheatthin said install "compizconfig-settings-manager" (click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/compizconfig-settings-manager ) and run it, then find the parts you do not want and uncheck them.
<codephobic> hi, is this channel a good place to ask after xubuntu solutions?
<theadmin> codephobic: Most of the time yes, but #xubuntu exists as well.
<theadmin> codephobic: If something is specific for Xubuntu, you'll find a better answer there likely, but if it's a generic question, this channel is just fine
<UrielVigilant> Xintruder: Install PLayOnLinux from software center , then install OnLive with Wine 1.5.8 plug in your joystick and tell me if it work there to play with joystick some game for joystick. please
<codephobic> theadmin, thanks I'll try there first. It seems to be a specific bug with xubuntu.
<UrielVigilant> Xintruder: you do all that stuf under PlayOnLinux app.
<lvleph> hmmm ccsm says compositing isn't on but ps afx | grep unity-system-compositor
<lvleph>  3884 pts/1    S+     0:00      \_ grep unity-system-compositor
<yeyeman> how do I open hidden folders in the file manager?
<theadmin> lvleph: ...you just found your grep :P
<ObrienDave> !ask | SixAnon
<ubottu> SixAnon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yeyeman> it won't allow me to type in the path anywhere
<lvleph> lol theadmin I need to pay more attention
<theadmin> yeyeman: Hit Ctrl+L to go to a specific location. Ctrl+H to show all hidden stuff.
<Xintruder> what command to fully upgrade ubuntu?
<lvleph> the glaring grep should have clued me into that theadmin
<Rickard__> Ben64: In the mount cmd?
<theadmin> Xintruder: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade all the software. sudo do-release-upgrade will do a Ubuntu version upgrade.
<bentinata> my friend partition has 4 logical partition
<yeyeman> theadmin, thanks. It's puzzling why they have hidden this from the user.
<bentinata> *primary
<bentinata> how can I install ubuntu?
<theadmin> yeyeman: They haven't, it's in the menus as well
<theadmin> yeyeman: View -> Show hidden files and Go -> Location
<theadmin> yeyeman: Keyboard shortcuts are just more... convenient
<UrielVigilant> Yesterday because after uninstall a software center app game, the item doesnt disappear from menu i did typed on terminal : killall lxpanel : then typed : find ~/.cache/menus -name '*' -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm ; then typed : lxpanel -p LXDE & and then typed : lxpanelctl restart , then things come worses. Then i typed sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, and the menu appear like.....new.....a
<UrielVigilant> gain. then i uninstalled the app with sinatic and the item finally disappear from menu. The correctly way should be: install Kubuntu DEsktop and from there login : sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop : and the install lubuntu desktop again , then login to lubuntu desktop again and then remove Kubuntu desktop ?
<UrielVigilant> i was with Lubuntu 13.10
<ObrienDave> instant headache ;))
<ActionParsnip> UrielVigilant: removing metapackags does not remove it's contents
<jony_easyrider> how can I copy only two files from a folder in terminal?
<Ben64> UrielVigilant: is there a support question somewhere in there?
<lvleph> anyone a good how to on booting into Ubuntu using CSM mode for a Mac?
<lvleph> have*
<theadmin> jony_easyrider: cp folder/{file1,file2} destination
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: beat me to it
<Xintruder> u guys are official support channel?
<ActionParsnip> UrielVigilant: if you have another DE installed and want to remove the LXDE packages you can you run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove lxde openbox leafpad      and the rest wil be removed for you
<Ben64> Xintruder: for ubuntu, yes
<ActionParsnip> Xintruder: for all canonical releases
<Xintruder> Sorry for my question, u get paid? you are employees?
<ObrienDave> no
<theadmin> Xintruder: Yes, but hardly any of us actually work for the Ubuntu team, we're volunteers
<theadmin> Xintruder: No, we don't get paid or anything
<UrielVigilant> ActionParsnip : The poin of the question is, if i was with Lxde Lubuntu desktop, with problems that i caused to it , but i was with it , and then and reinstalled it again with out purge it the old one, that means i have now duplicated files or something like that, bad for Lubuntu perfomance or so ?
<rampageRipper> i get this message so often lately:
<rampageRipper>  Could not exec dpkg!
<rampageRipper>  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<Ben64> UrielVigilant: none of what you showed there duplicates files
<ObrienDave> UrielVigilant, no, there should not be duplicate files to worry about
<UrielVigilant> Thank you booth 1
<jony_easyrider> theadmin, ty
<robin__> Hi folks, has anyone experience installing ubuntu on a macbook 4.1 ?
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Freeman__> hello
<Freeman__> hello everyone
<robin__> thanks ubootu i already saw that
<dracarys> installing ubuntu on a mac?
<dracarys> why would you even attempt something like that
<Freeman__> how to give static ip on ubuntu 13.10?
<robin__> because there are no more updates on the OS
<dracarys> you know there's about as much support as trying to get an iPhone to run iOS right?
<dracarys> err
<dracarys> getting an iPhone to run Android
<theadmin> Freeman__: click the network icon -> edit connections -> choose yours -> click "Edit" -> IPv4 Settings
<Freeman__> theadmin: let me try this thanks
<robin__> dracarys you want me to keep you up to date how it works? i think its really interesting project
<dracarys> robin__: Linux on MacBooks is nothing but a time sinker
<dracarys> you're better off hackintoshing later versions of Mac OS X to run on that old machine
<bazhang> !ot | dracarys
<ubottu> dracarys: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> Earlier versions of Ubuntu (pre-Unity, up to 10.04 for sure) used to play a drum sound on login. Where could I find this sound?
<dracarys> bazhang: I run both Ubuntu and Mac OS X, so I've done all the research robin__ has done, and a bit more on the subject
<dracarys> my conclusion is, it's not worth the time to try and get Ubuntu to run properly on the macbook platform
<dracarys> and I'm typing this on a macbook pro
<bazhang> dracarys, take the chat to another channel please
<Freeman__> theadmin: do we have to do anything in the routes option that appears under  the edit connections option :)
<theadmin> Freeman__: Not sure, you'd have to ask your ISP about that. If you aren't told, then probably no.
<Freeman__> theadmin: this is a local network no iSP involved
<codephobic> is there a solution to the mouse-wheel scrolling problem in gEdit and in pdf viewer? Most applications seem to work fine with the mouse-wheel but gEdit & the pdf viewer (document viewer?) don't seem to even notice it scrolling.
<theadmin> Freeman__: Ah. Then probably not... You know, it's weird but I never dealt with static IPs, so don't take my word on this.
<cfhowlett> dracarys, I've never installed ubuntu on a mac, but as I understand it, it can be done.  best source of info is the link above and the ubuntu forums for mac.
<codephobic> (nobody seems to be around at #xubuntu)
<Freeman__> theadmin: anyone who knows anything about static ip ? Can you refer someone ?
<codephobic> In Xubuntu, is there a solution to the mouse-wheel scrolling problem in gEdit and in pdf viewer? Most applications seem to work fine with the mouse-wheel but gEdit & the pdf viewer (document viewer?) don't seem to even notice it scrolling.
<glitsj16> codephobic: have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1171342 yet? looks like you might be affected .. there's mention of a PPA with a fix
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1171342 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "mouse scroll wheel not working in gedit & System Monitor" [High,Triaged]
<codephobic> thanks glitsj16 will just have a read now.
<Freeman__> theadmin: are you noob ?
<codephobic> btw, is it advisable to add ppas?
<bazhang> !noob | Freeman__
<ubottu> Freeman__: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<theadmin> Freeman__: That kind of language isn't to be used here. No, not really. I know Linux pretty well, but... I've just always used static DHCP on my router for that kind of a thing
<Freeman__> theadmin: sorry brother :)
<theadmin> Freeman__: So eh. We all have white spots in our knowledge.
<bazhang> codephobic, PPA are not advised, some are less problematic than others though, for example handbrake
<bazhang> !ppa | codephobic
<ubottu> codephobic: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<leosam> i tried to install the ubuntu touch emulator on soucy and had some problems, can i ask for help here?
<bazhang> leosam, in #ubuntu-touch please
<leosam> ok thx
<AlanBell> theadmin: canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login"
<theadmin> AlanBell: Thanks, I meant the actual file though, but I found it under /usr/share/sounds/desktop-login.ogg already. Thanks though!
<theadmin> AlanBell: ...err. /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<nopcall> I have a old IDE HDD. Should i format it to ext4 or ext3 to install Debian?
<nopcall> 40G
<theadmin> nopcall: ...Debian isn't supported here at all, ask in #debian
<bazhang> nopcall, ask in #debian
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nopcall> sorry..
<antony> Can any point me in the direction of Linux Mint help it used to be added to favourites
<DJones> !mint | antony
<ubottu> antony: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<[Gentoo]> i think its a diferent network
<bazhang> it is
<antony> ubottu, ok thankyou
<[Gentoo]> why dont they use freenode
<bazhang> they have a small channel on freenode
<k1l> [Gentoo]: that is not our business. they are free to give support where they want.
<antony> ubottu, i cant find spotchat.org on network list
<ubottu> antony: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Gentoo]> k1l: ok i werent complaining
<[Gentoo]> antony: /connect irc.spotchat.org then /join linuxmint-help
<loa> it can't be so hard...
<cfhowlett> eh?
<sandman13> how to remove xfce4 desktop  environment in ubuntu?
<[Gentoo]> apt-get remove
<[Gentoo]> the package
<ActionParsnip> sandman13: sudo apt-get --purge remove xfce4
<[Gentoo]> are prge and remove needed together?
<[Gentoo]> just asking
<ActionParsnip> [Gentoo]: its an old habit, still works :)
<[Gentoo]> ok
<sandman13> ActionParsnip is there a way to reset all the settings of xfce4? removing didn't help
<[Gentoo]> would it not be easier for apt-get remove to ask if you want to completely remove instead of having purge?
<varunendra> ActionParsnip, sandman13 xfce4 is just a metapackage. The dependencies must be removed manually
<philinux> sandman13: now do sudo apt-get autoremove
<sandman13> varunendra i did this to remove http://paste.ubuntu.com/6453005/
<philinux> sandman13: if that does not then check xfce4 deps and remove in synaptic
<IncrediblePony> Hello everyone
<[Gentoo]> hi
<IncrediblePony> I need some assistance with a boot-repair
<sandman13> philinux when i remove xfce4 the background image of login screen is set to default is that normal?
<IncrediblePony> anyone able to tell me what I should do when I've run the boot-repair and I get the Boot-info text file? :) - cus I have no idea what to do with that information
<ovrflw0x> When I do "echo DIGD > ../vgaswitcheroo/switch" and switch to _only_ Laptop's screen I _can_ change laptop screen's "brightness". But, when I do "echo DDIS > ../vgaswitcheroo/switch" and turn both on External monitor and laptop's screen, laptop's screen becomes "Very Bright" and I cannot decrease its brightness. So, how to change laptop screen's brightness when using discrete card using "echo DDIS >..."
<profligacy> Is FreeBSD better than Ubuntu?
<[Gentoo]> yes
<profligacy> Why?
<[Gentoo]> because
<[Gentoo]> it is
<IncrediblePony> lol
<varunendra> sandman13, you have purged 9 items, while "apt-cache show xfce4" shows me 12 dependencies, including xfce4-settings (purging which I suspect may reset your background)
<IncrediblePony> anyone able to tell me what I should do when I've run the boot-repair and I get the Boot-info text file? :) - cus I have no idea what to do with that information
<TazmainianDevil> [Gentoo], cmon freebsd is good in some ways and like mint it good in others
<[Gentoo]> TazmainianDevil: theyre entirely different
<[Gentoo]> stupid question to ask
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sandman13> varunendra when i reinstall the package i get the same old settings for the desktop any clue why?
<TazmainianDevil> [Gentoo], haha true, each has its application
<TazmainianDevil> like a heli and a car
<cfhowlett> sandman13 to remove program completely you have to purge ...
<cfhowlett> apt-get purge program-name
<TazmainianDevil> [Gentoo], what is the diff between distrobution and iso freebsd download ?
<[Gentoo]> dno what you mean
<[Gentoo]> theres bootonly, full iso etc
<[Gentoo]> none of its on topic lol
<TazmainianDevil> [Gentoo], sorry I know its off topic lol just gonna try freebsd
<varunendra> sandman13, no idea why. But you may have to purge all the dependencies as cfhowlett said.
<blurkis> how to temporarly turn off java in firefox?
<sandman13> cfhowlett: what i did was "sudo apt-get --purge remove xfce4" and it said no such package
<IncrediblePony> anyone able to tell me what I should do when I've run the boot-repair and I get the Boot-info text file? :) - cus I have no idea what to do with that information
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get purge xfce4
<philinux> sandman13: run this to show what needs to be removed apt-cache showpkg xfce4
<cfhowlett> sandman13, and if you've already remove it ... it's gone.  to kill the config folders you need to run apt-get purge at the moment of removing your program.
<varunendra> cfhowlett, it is just a metapackage as per "apt-cache show xfce4"
<varunendra> sandman13, this gives me a clear list of dependencies : apt-cache show xfce4 | grep Depends | cut -d " " -f 2- | sed 's/, /\n/g' | cut -d " " -f 1
<SupaYoshi> does anybody know why cups is not counting the pages?
<SupaYoshi> that a file is?
<SupaYoshi> when printing it, it just tells me everything is 1 page, even whe its not
<sandman13> varunendra got the list and i should remove them isn't it?
<andreiiar> Am o zona DNS da? Daca am un hostname care arata catre mai multe ip-uri, cand se face rotirea? Adica daca intreb de doua ori la rand, o data imi raspunde ca andrei.com e 4.2.2.2 si a doua oara 4.2.2.1 ???
<varunendra> sandman13, I've never done it myself, just guessing logically :). Short answer - yes, I think so
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<varunendra> sandman13, and not 'remove', you should 'purge' them
<andreiiar> Excusame pero parle Romano!
<philinux> sandman13: yep sudo apt-get purge packagename as varunendra suggests
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    does the printer have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: why have you not given this detail already?
<SupaYoshi> em
<philinux> sandman13: the sudo apt-get autoremove
<andreiiar> And it was a crude mistake. I mean I put the speak in other channel.
<SupaYoshi> cus i didnt know ActionParsnip
<SupaYoshi> the output is empty ActionParsnip
<SupaYoshi> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l is all it says
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: that's not empty then, is it?
<jianwu> hello
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: what is the make and model of the printer please?
<SupaYoshi> in cups it says make and model: Samsung CLP-320 Series
<SupaYoshi> ActionParsnip, thanks so mcuh so far.. sorry im a bit clueless on what info to provide
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: how did you install the printer? or did it autodetect and configure?
<Krapulat> I'm trying to update nginx adding the ppa and with "apt-get install nginx" and at the end of installation I get: "Configuring nginx (1.4.1-1ppa1~lucid) ... | krapulat@Frases:~# nginx -v  | nginx version: nginx/1.0.14". Does anybody know why?
<SavantSv_d> What do you think of SuperSoup for a nick?
<SupaYoshi> Through cups, autodetect
<SupaYoshi> It prints, verything works ;) just... it doesnt count pages.. which is a shame
<ActionParsnip> Krapulat: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: are there any bugs reported?
<sandman13> philinux: help me with this list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6453093/
<Krapulat> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Krapulat: and do you use a GUI based OS with mouse pointer and Firefox web browser?
<sandman13> philinux: is there anything that depends upon these items?
<ovrflw0x> When I do "echo DIGD > ../vgaswitcheroo/switch" and switch to _only_ Laptop's screen I _can_ change laptop screen's "brightness". But, when I do "echo DDIS > ../vgaswitcheroo/switch" and turn both on External monitor and laptop's screen, laptop's screen becomes "Very Bright" and I cannot decrease its brightness. So, how to change laptop screen's brightness when using discrete card using "echo DDIS >..."
<Krapulat> ActionParsnip: Nope. It's a server.
<philinux> sandman13: just purge them one by one in terminal
<SupaYoshi> in? /var/log/cups/page_log?
<philinux> sandman13: if they already gone it will say so
<ActionParsnip> Krapulat: did you use this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable ?
<sandman13> philinux: says the package is not installed
<philinux> sandman13: ok do them all
<ActionParsnip> Krapulat: or this PPA https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/nginx-stable-testing?field.series_filter=lucid ?
<Krapulat> ActionParsnip: I used this: "add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable"
<ActionParsnip> !info nginx lucid
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.65-1ubuntu2.3 (lucid), package size 328 kB, installed size 796 kB
<ActionParsnip> Krapulat: then I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<SupaYoshi> ActionParsnip, no bugs
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi: I suggest you report one
<SupaYoshi> ActionParsnip, there are no errors in /var/log/cups/error_log and printing works fine, just page count doesnt work
<philinux> SupaYoshi: what exactly do you mean by not counting pages
<philinux> just to be clear
<SupaYoshi> well, when i pritn any document from any pc
<SupaYoshi> it always tells me that the amount of pages is 1
<SupaYoshi> and never more then 1, even when it pritns like 50 pages...
<philinux> SupaYoshi: ah right gotcha so this is a network printer
<SupaYoshi> yes! :D
<SupaYoshi> but installed with usb on cups
<SupaYoshi> and then the computers print through cubs, on the usb printer :)
<philinux> SupaYoshi: what does the print preview show
<sandman13> philinux: none of them are installed
<Xeno-Genesis> I would like to confirm if somebody else is having a bug that I'm experiencing with Unity's global menu
<philinux> sandman13: ok then I would logout or reboot
<Xeno-Genesis> when I depress Alt in any GTK+ application, the menu entries do not display on top
<Xeno-Genesis> it does work on Firefox and Thunderbird though
<sandman13> philinux: let's see
<philinux> SupaYoshi: also can you specify like print only page number 7 for instance and it does print the specified page
<tilerendering> how can I force ubuntu to delete a partition no matter wtf process is using it - I m sick of getting "device is busy" - I dont care. disconnect al processes using it, whoever does, override whatever restrictions, just delete the partition
<tilerendering> even fuser -km doesnt work
<xangua> !language | tilerendering
<ubottu> tilerendering: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tilerendering> that device is always "busy"
<sandman13> philinux: logged out and logged in
<cfhowlett> tilerendering, boot gparted and edit partitions to your heart's content
<tilerendering> boot gparted ? what do you mean.
<cfhowlett> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Xeno-Genesis> tilerendering, the device is busy because there's at least one partition still mounted
<tilerendering> THANKS
<tilerendering> xeno: cant be, tried unmount etc.
<tilerendering> it just wont let me unmount because there is always "some" process using it
<Xeno-Genesis> tilerendering, I mean, another partition in the same device must be still mounted
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<cfhowlett> also available on the ubuntu ISO, so if you boot that ...    no active partitions will be mounted and you can do what you want
<tilerendering> but I do not care who is using it. I m admin, unmount anad delete
<tilerendering> cfhowlett: that´s the brute force solution, thanks for that already. but there msut be anotehr solution
<sandman13> philinux: that means when i reinstall the package then the previous desktop settings of xfce4 would not be saved right?
<Xeno-Genesis> tilerendering, you can delete the partition using fdisk, for example, but it will not successfully reload the partition table if there's a partition still mounted in the device
<dyu> is the brightness problem on 13.10 fixed?
<xangua> dyu: no
<xangua> if you mean gnome3/unity
<dyu> xangua: any idea on when it's getting fixed? i'm on xfce/xmonad. it might be just an ubuntu problem.
<dyu> thinking about just reinstalling 12.04, but it's too drastic. if a fix is around the corner, i'll just gut it out til then
<xangua> dyu: is a gnome problem
<tilerendering> cfhowlett: gparted worked ! thanks
<cfhowlett> tilerendering, have fun, be safe.
<Xeno-Genesis> would someone do me a favor a launch a GTK+ app like gedit, and then depress the ALT key and tell me if the global menu shows up for the application?
<Xeno-Genesis> the only way to show the menu on my system is to type ALT+F10
<Xeno-Genesis> if I just depress ALT the menu does not display
<Xeno-Genesis> it only displays in Firefox and Thunderbird when I depress ALT
<Xeno-Genesis> I wonder if it's isolated to my system
<philinux> sandman13: not experienced installing xfce4
<sandman13> philinux okay anyway thanks for the help
<philinux> dyu: what is this brightness problem
<philinux> sandman13: no worries
<whybeing> <<why can't open .deb files. Terminal shows "Processing triggers for man-db">>
<dyu> philinux: i can't adjust it. only happened when i updated to 13.10. it's always on full brightness
<Azerus> are there any working packages for Squid3.2 / Squid3.3 for the current LTS?
<SupaYoshi> I am printing from Windows, print previews shows page 7 only
<SupaYoshi> and in the jobs center on cups it says: 1 page printed
<philinux> dyu: must be hardware specific I guess. I've an acer 1410 and Fn Brightness works as it should
<cobalt237> I'm experiencing a bug where the system sometimes reboots when the shutdown dialog is brought up
<Rory> Azerus: The version in the 12.04 repositories is 3.1 I think
<cobalt237> Is there a good log I could see for debugging what is triggering the restart?
<Rory> !info squid3 precise
<ubottu> squid3 (source: squid3): Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP proxy). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.19-1ubuntu3.12.04.2 (precise), package size 1486 kB, installed size 3911 kB
<Azerus> Rory, yeah I see that. IT apparently does not have HTTP/1.1 support either, need at least squid3.2
<philinux> SupaYoshi: seems to be a windows thing http://community.kde.org/Printing/CUPS/FAQ#Why_is_CUPS_page-accounting_not_working_with_Windows_clients.3F
<sandman13> philinux is it safe to delete xfce4 folder from .config if there is no xfce4
<philinux> sandman13: of course
<Rory> Azerus: You can download the source to 3.3 and compile it on ubuntu http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/CompilingSquid#Debian.2C_Ubuntu
<philinux> SupaYoshi: do a net search for "Why is CUPS page-accounting not working with Windows clients"
<sandman13> philinux: how to check what desktop environment are installed currently?
<philinux> sandman13: look at the login screen sessions available - under the Gear icon
<cobalt237> I've seen this bug reported (bug #1170783) and was trying to be proactive debugging it myself
<ubottu> bug 1170783 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Opening shutdown dialog immediately triggers reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170783
<philinux> dyu: what laptop u running
<dyu> philinux: hp dm1. it's a netbook
<philinux> dyu: is there a bug report for that model
<cfhowlett> dyu, netbooks may find xubuntu and lubuntu more to their liking - lighter requirements
<sandman13> philinux: there's a folder named thunar should i remove it too?
<philinux> sandman13: sure why not it's not needed
<rampageRipper> i get this message so often lately : http://dpaste.com/1476980/
<dyu> philinux: haven't checked. just googled for "ubuntu 13.10 brightness not working" and was under the impression that it was very common
<k2t1> hello :D
<ovrflw0x> When I do "echo DIGD > ../vgaswitcheroo/switch" and switch to _only_ Laptop's screen I _can_ change laptop screen's "brightness". But, when I do "echo DDIS > ../vgaswitcheroo/switch" and turn both on External monitor and laptop's screen, laptop's screen becomes "Very Bright" and I cannot decrease its brightness. So, how to change laptop screen's brightness when using discrete card using "echo DDIS >..."
<dyu> cfhowlett: i'm using xfce and xmonad. even if it's just xmonad, the problem is still there. also, it's not a matter of requirements. it's the brightness setting
<Azerus> https://launchpad.net/~pdffs/+archive/squid-stable
<k2t1> kdxfs
<Azerus> are repos from that site reputable?
<philinux> dyu try just hp dm1 brightness not working ;)
<k2t1> This is Poland and we are taking this internet!
<k2t1__> yes
<cfhowlett> Azelphur, if it has a launchpad presence, I'd say yes ...
<k2t1_> sadf
<k2t1_> o kurwa
<blurkis> i installed a plugin to deactivate javascript in ff.  it sort of worked. deactivated js, but could not activate again.  removing the plugin left me with ff without js :(   any idee?
<k2t1__> dan ie chuj
<k2t1_> chyba ty
<k2t1__> ]danbiel chuj
<DJones> k2t1__: Please stop that
<cfhowlett> !pl|k2t1,
<ubottu> k2t1,: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<philinux> dyu:> seems a problem in the wild too not just ubuntu
<k2t1__> ok
<k2t1_> ohohohohoho
<k2t1__> o
<k2t1__> o
<k2t1__> o
<k2t1__> o
<k2t1__> o
<FloodBot1> k2t1__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k2t1__> o
<k2t1> fg
<k2t1_> CO to co to
<k2t1_> co to kurwa jest?
<Knoxx> łęeee
<SeQ> Cipki
<k2t1> łęęęęę
<SeQ> <3
<Knoxx> nooob
<k2t1_> ohohohohooh
<Jezus> łęeeee
<Knoxx> hahahahha
<Jezus> Penisy
<Jezus> XD
<Knoxx> kutasy
<SeQ> <3
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<suppagga> what do i type in terminal to find out what's my display manager?
<Knoxx> hjahahahhahhh
<FloodBot1> Knoxx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k2t1> dfg
<Knoxx> yeah
<SeQ> hahahaha
<k2t1__> KURWY szmaty
<SeQ> Ciiiiiiipy!
<k2t1__> wypierdalać karmić knury
<Knoxx> co tam nooby
<ObrienDave> must be all the same clown
<Jezus> what's up, men ?
<chuj> kurewa
<n008> how do I wrap all words in quote using gedit or vi ?
<Jezus> must be chuj Ci w dupe.
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, clown or clan ...
<k2t1> nothing man :D
<Jezus> Co ja.
<n008> its a column of words separated by comma ?
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> KURWA
<Bur> HAHAHA
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> siema bur
<ObrienDave> all the same provider
<rwc2> 'access-your-private-data.desktop' says 'has no type=...entry' ... didn't see an answer on google.  any suggestions?
<philinux> suppagga:> type in env
<dyu> philinux: ugh. you're right. seems like a driver problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/310812/last-couple-of-fglrx-drivers-on-ubuntu-12-04-have-backlight-support-broken
<philinux> dyu:> indeed
<suppagga> philinux: dyu?
<philinux> suppagga:> type in env in the terminal
<rwc2> ah, http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=202&t=92510
<suppagga> philinux: i did, it looks like it's lightdm. strange i thought lubuntu had lxdm. what is dyu?
<philinux> suppagga@: should show you what you need
<suppagga> philinux: forgot to say thank you :)
<philinux> suppagga@: dyu is another user in here
<dyu> suppagga: i'm a dayu
<dyu> suppagga: i'm a dyu
<suppagga> ok
<philinux> suppagga@: see this for more info http://askubuntu.com/questions/72549/how-to-determine-which-window-manager-is-running
<suppagga> does the presence/absence of the guest session depend on the display manager? some dms have it others dont?
<iBog> Hello all
<cfhowlett> iBog, greetings
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<philinux> suppagga@: not sure
<sandman13> philinux how do i hide folders?
<iBog> Any know the best way to upgrade php?
<philinux> suppagga@: I wouldnt have thought so though
<philinux> sandman13@: rename with a dot . at the front
<Nach0z> hey guys, is there a way I can tell apt-get to install specific libraries to a different directory?
<jrib> iBog: why?
<iBog> Jrib because it's old an insecure
<rwc2> any thoughts?
<suppagga> all should have the guest session. it's very useful. I LOVE GUEST SESSION
<jrib> iBog: what ubuntu version are you using?
<suppagga> :)
<iBog> 10.10
<sandman13> philinux: folders of linux live usb
<xangua> iBog: it's old and insecure
<jrib> iBog: your problem is that you are using an unsupported ubuntu release.  Upgrade to a supported version of ubuntu
<jrib> !10.10 | iBog
<ubottu> iBog: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<suppagga> alrighty bye bye :)
<cfhowlett> iBog, unsupported as in END OF LIFE
<iBog> Kris thanks.  Can I just manually download php and install it ?
<philinux> sandman13@: should be same - a dot at front hides stuff ctrl h shows them
<iBog> Jrib ^
<sandman13> philinx thanks
<jrib> iBog: you need to upgrade your OS.  Your OS is insecure since it's no longer getting security updates.  Either upgrade (/msg ubottu eolupgrades) or fresh install 12.04 or 13.10
<iBog> Jrib: I'll
<aptget> hello
<iBog> Plan an os upgrade but need to upgrade php first
<cfhowlett> aptget, greetings
<aptget> newbie here
<cfhowlett> iBog that makes NO sense.  you can and should upgrade before worry about php
<jrib> iBog: doesn't make sense to do that imho.  You would just have a new php version with an unsupported OS.  Just upgrade your OS and kill two birds....
<iBog> So how do I do an os upgrade?
<iBog> That just sounds like a disaster
<cfhowlett> iBog, at this stage, download the 12.04 iso, make a usb and clean install
<jrib> iBog: if you upgrade from 10.10 you need to upgrade to 11.04, then to 11.10, then to 12.04 LTS (and then keep going if you want to reach 13.10). I'd advise a backup and fresh install at this point.
<cfhowlett> iBog, you can make a /home partition to save your data in first, though
<iBog> So I can't just install a new version of php?
<cfhowlett> would you put a new engine in a car with no tires, broken axle and busted windows?
<jrib> iBog: sure, you can.  But as we've told you a half-dozen times now, you would still be running an old, insecure, and unsupported EVERYTHING ELSE ON YOUR OS
<bipul> php?
<bipul> iBog, why you would download new php for upgrading your OS?
<iBog> Jrib: im ok with an older os only need to update php
 * cfhowlett backs away from the thread ...
<jrib> iBog: it's not that the OS is old.  It's that it is unsupported: i.e. no security updates
<iBog> Bipul I only want to update php
<iBog> Kris doing an os upgrade sounds like more work.  I need to update php ASAP
<jrib> iBog: the OS should have been updated months ago
<iBog> And then plan the os upgrade
<cfhowlett> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<jrib> iBog: this is something I would do ASAP
<gelson> Chapecó
<philinux> iBog;~ a new php most likely will have dependencies that are newer too
<gelson> #Chapecó
<cfhowlett> gelson, /join #chapeco
<iBog> Jrib true.  It wasn't and now I have to come up with a plan.  Php update is critical due to a security issue
<cfhowlett> iBog, you're running 10.10.  you haven't had a security update since ... years.  but PHP is your security priority?  OK then
<jrib> iBog: my advice is for you to install a supported version of Ubuntu.  That's going to be easier and probably faster if you already have proper back-ups in place than installing a newer php.  If you want to ignore that advice, then you probably need to go compile php or search for a random repository with a newer more secure php...
<iBog> Yes it is the priority
<iBog> Jrib do you know the version of php supported on 10.10?
<jrib> iBog: 10.10 is not supported
<jrib> so there can be no version of php supported on 10.10...
<iBog> Jrib.  Ok.  What is the most current version of php that is available for 10.10?
<jrib> iBog: 10.10 isn't supported...
<Jeaton> anyone else having issues running steam on ubuntu 13.10?
<iBog> When 10.10 was supported, what version of php dis it support?
<cfhowlett> iBog, best suggestion: go to the php page, look through the backpackages and take your chances
<Jeaton> it was working i think on 13.04 until I upgraded, I tried performing steam --reset, but I get the same results
<jrib> iBog: I don't know why you're resisting the OS upgrade.  It's a major flaw in your process that you should address.  You're just going to have to do extra work because instead of an OS upgrade (which gives you a supported version of php on a supported version of ubuntu) you're gonna have to muck about with trying to install newer php with old libraries on an old, unsupported OS and then install a newer ubuntu
<jrib> later anyway
<kenlik> i'm using Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS and dpkg have some dependency problems. Anyone can help me? Check the errors -> http://pastebin.com/BQWRzvRP
<jrib> or that
<jrib> kenlik: you should say why you are running this command at all.  WHat did you do to make you want to run this command?  Also, pastebin "apt-cache policy PACKAGE" for every package mentioned in your paste
<bipul> kenlik, is there any other installation is going on ?.
<andyhunt66> good afternoon - I've got a question about the extent of support offered for the LTS versions
<hombretao> hi all, i was wondering if anyone can help me figure out how to configure the "run command box" that pops out when pressing Alt+F2
<andyhunt66> If a customer installed a later version of e.g. MySQL than was default packaged with LTS 12.04 - would that in any way reduce the amount of support they would receive (assuming they had a support contract) ?
<sperrhaken> bipul: Doesn't dpkg report an error in that case, saying that it could not acquire the lock?
<Rory> sperrhaken: you are correct
<Rory> hombretao: What do you want to do to it?
<philinux> hombretao;~ alt f2 then type in fire
<philinux> hombretao;~ as an example
<kenlik> jrib, Ok my first attempts was apt-get install libasterisk-agi-perl and it show dependency problems above
<kenlik> jrib, 2nd try was apt-get -f install to fix the problem
<jrib> kenlik: include libast... in your apt-cache policy paste
<Rory> kenlik: I have a script which does a lot of package-fix-y things you can see it here http://rory.sh/fixpackages
<xangua> andyhunt66: only packages in the official repositories are supported if that is what you ask
<jrib> Rory, kenlik: i would not advise running that script
<Rory> jrib: oh, why?
<andyhunt66> xangua - thanks - does the inclusion of a later package (which won't be supported) affect the support for the rest of the system?
<jrib> Rory: that apt-get install -fy seems DANGEROUS.  apt-get -f sometimes wants to do really stupid things
<bipul> sperrhaken, sorry i don't get you?
<Voziv> Anyone know why I might get "initctl: Unknown job: php5-fpm" when trying to start php 5.5.6?
<Rory> jrib: I've seen his apt-get -f
<xangua> andyhunt66: if you mean you install or update a program out of official repositories and wordk for you good, but you are on your own
<hombretao> i just got disconnected for a second, ill ask again
<sperrhaken> bipul: My question was in reference to: "is there any other installation is going on?"
<hombretao> is there a way to choose which keywords trigger whihc applications with the Alt+F2 "Run command box"?
<philinux> hombretao;~ no it just looks up installed apps
<Eloy_> I just plugged a AvermediaTV USB 2.0 in my laptop. lsusb tell me ID 07ca:0026 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc. AVerTV
<kenlik> jrib, check this with apt-cache policy ->  http://pastebin.com/EjAjEqur
<Eloy_> how can i see if it is supported??
<philinux> hombretao;~ for example alt f2 then type in gnome
<bipul> sperrhaken, oh i see. yes because i have faces such problem.
<ActionParsnip> Eloy_: search for the 8 character hex id
<zykotick9> Eloy_: have a look at http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia
<Eloy_> in terminal??
<hombretao> yeah, it shows a list of apps begining with genome. philinux
<ActionParsnip> Eloy_: no, on the internet
<Eloy_> zykotick9: yes i just read it, but mine is older than them
<philinux> hombretao;~ thats all it does
<macsplean> hey can someone help me make an alias in bash?
<ActionParsnip> macsplean: sure, what is the coomand and what alias?
<jrib> kenlik: figure out why that package isn't configure yet -- anyway sorry but I have to leave to work
<macsplean> ActionParsnip: I want to make a shortcut for rake db:migrate
<hombretao> philinux: so, if i tweak the app names on the place Alt+F2 looks for them, i mess up everything? :c
<dyu> macsplean: rdbm="rake db:migrate"
<zykotick9> macsplean: i'd suggest creating ~/.bash_aliases and adding your "alias foo = bar" in there (log out / back in to enable .bash_aliases)
<jrib> kenlik: you can see funky things going on with the versions.  You have a later version than what apt is complaining about
<philinux> hombretao;~ what are you trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> macsplean: in   ~/.bashrc   add:    alias rdbm="rake db:migrate"
<dyu> macsplean i mean alias rdbm="rake db:migrate"
<ActionParsnip> macsplean: might be single quotes
<macsplean> should I do bashrc or bash_aliases?
<ActionParsnip> macsplean: then to test, run:   source ~/.bashrc
<hombretao> philinux: i want to press Alt+F2 and type "chrome" instead "google-chrome" to open chrome browser
<ActionParsnip> macsplean: bashrc
<hombretao> philinux: also, its wont open neatbeans, it won't show up
<ActionParsnip> hombretao: is that in Dash?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i think creating .bash_aliases is better then editing .bashrc myself.
<hombretao> ActionParsnip: not sure, how do i check that? :c
<philinux> hombretao;~ would be easier to pin the app to the launcher
<ActionParsnip> hombretao: are you using Unity shell?
<philinux> hombretao;~ one click no typing
<hombretao> ActionParsnip: no, im a ctually running linux mint ubuntu
<hombretao> philinux: i was trying to skip mouse/trackpad
<xangua> !mint | hombretao
<ubottu> hombretao: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> hombretao: mint is not supported here
<hombretao> ok, sorry
<hombretao> thanks for your help
<kenlik> jrib, i think the problem is with linux-headers-3.2.0-54-generic, i need to be installed to solve, right but don't work
<santhosh_> hai iam installing ubuntu on kvm but when i opening the ubuntu my main is not getting internet
<ActionParsnip> santhosh_: how do you connect to the web, wireless? wired? 3G....
<santhosh_> wired with static ip
<ActionParsnip> santhosh_: can you ping your default gateway?
<zykotick9> santhosh_: are you really using virt-manager, or kvm directly from terminal?
<santhosh_> it is not connect when my kvm machine it is possible my main is not possible
<santhosh_> iam using kvm
<ActionParsnip> santhosh_: can you ping your default gateway?
<santhosh_> it is not connecting
<ActionParsnip> santhosh_: is there a possibilty to use DHCP to see if that succeeds?
<zykotick9> santhosh_: are you giving any network switches to kvm currently?  what's the command you are using?
<cyc> hi there
<santhosh_> <ActionParsnip> i want sharing net with single ip
<santhosh_>  <zykotick9> means
<cyc> After installing 3.11 kernel my usb mouse stopped working. Touchpad is still working ... mouse is detected, but cursor won't move. Has anyone else experienced this?
<cyc> This is happening on 13.10
<ActionParsnip> cyc: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<andyhunt66> xangua - thank you!
<cyc> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<lsl> ls
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: (not sure if you're familiar with kvm) but, getting network working (in a non-NATed way) would be VERY challenging on ubuntu (ie. you can't use N-M i don't think, as it requires a bridge)
<auronandace> cyc: 13.10 ships with 3.11, you shouldn't need to install that kernel
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: not sure tbh, never used kvm
<ActionParsnip> cyc: was this via updates, or have you installed a kernel you found on the web?
<falkenhorst> @dadrc     biste noch da? der chat ist 2x abgeschmiert
<cyc> auronandace true ... I've upgraded a few weeks ago to 13.10 but I've noticed today that 3.8 is still used ... that's why I installed it
<cyc> ActionParsnip, apt-get, of course
<ActionParsnip> cyc: if you unplug the device, wait a few seconds then shove it back in, is it ok?
<cyc> It all started when I was trying to get kernel headers for 3.8 and then finding out I still use kernel from 13.04 for some reason ...
<cyc> ActionParsnip, eh, I tried a few different devices already and checked in windows if they're still working. So no ... that doesn't change a bit :)
<digitlman> anybody using picuntu?
<cyc> http://pastebin.com/6LPHiE8Z
<auronandace> digitlman: if it isn't official then it isn't supported here
<digitlman> ok thanks
<cyc> this happens if I disconnect the mouse (it's a wireless one, but an old fashioned one with a cord doesn't work either)
<cyc> Other usb devices seem to work fine, usb stick for example.
<robin__> is it possible to change 12.04 GDM loginscreen to the newest one known from 13.04 http://i.stack.imgur.com/OfG75.png
<cyc> so ... maybe I'm having problems because 13.10 install was an upgrade, not a clean install. Still ... a mouse is pretty basic stuff :)
<auronandace> robin__: 12.04 uses lightdm, not gdm
<sperrhaken> kenlik: Is it possible that you missed an error during the previous dpkg run?  (The one before you were trying to install libasterisk-agi-perl.)  Can you remember what you did then, maybe the logs can refresh your memory?  Have you tried running 'apt-get update' before 'apt-get -f install', hopefully getting the package information about the update /linux-server/ package?
<philinux> robin__;~ whats the difference in the two
<robin__> no it says gdm ... i installed from minimal image
<philinux> robin__;~ you could install lightdm
<robin__> is this fixing the problem ... i heard gdm is more reliable... whats 13.04 or 13.10 based on
<philinux> robin__;~ whats  th problem you've got
<robin__> standard gdm login screen
<robin__> i want to replace it with the nice one
<philinux> robin__;~ then install lightdm and give it a whirl
<dvineone> What is lightdm?
<philinux> !lightdm
<auronandace> dvineone: ubuntu's default login screen (display manager)
<philinux> dvineone;~ have a quich net search
<Le_Bacon> i have a weird error w/ k3b. could someone plz help?
<cyc> I guess I'll create a usb boot disk with 13.10 and try ubuntu live ... and see if mouse works there normally
<dvineone> oh i see. Did not  know it was called lightdm
<Le_Bacon> i have a weird error w/ k3b. could someone plz help?
<Le_Bacon> i have a weird error w/ k3b. could someone plz help?
<Rory> !details | Le_Bacon
<ubottu> Le_Bacon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Le_Bacon> 'kay.  well, I'm on ubuntu 12.04.  When i try to burn an iso to a dvd+r, it prepares to do it, the it fails.
<Rory> Le_Bacon: Does it give an error message? Does it occur with any .iso file or just one in particular? have you tried a different burning application like brasero?
<ObrienDave> Le_Bacon, does your burner support +R? not all do
<dvineone> Using brasaro?
<Le_Bacon> Rory: well it's zorin os 6.4 ObrienDave: I've tried -R too, it doesn't work either. so i don't know.
<Rory> Le_Bacon: This is the ubuntu support channel not zorin
<Rory> Le_Bacon: I think you accidentally joined the wrong channel :)
<Le_Bacon> i have the problem in ubuntu.  that's why i'm here.
<ObrienDave> Le_Bacon, have you checked the ISO with MD5?
<Le_Bacon> yeah, it appears to come out fine.
<Le_Bacon> i think.
<ObrienDave> lol
<Rory> Le_Bacon: Can you try using the command-line tool "cdrecord" with the following command: cdrecord -v -pad speed=4 dev=0,0,0 path/to/your.iso
<philinux> Le_Bacon;~ ah you're trying to burn an OS iso
<Le_Bacon> hey, i'm kind of a n00b here
<dvineone> When burning DVD's with brasaro i think you need to install some additional libs.
<Rory> dvineone: Not to burn a disk image (.iso)
<Le_Bacon> in k3b?
<ObrienDave> k3b should burn it with no problems
<philinux> agreed ObrienDave
<Le_Bacon> hmmm... well, i've got a problem.
<Rory> Le_Bacon: Can you try using the command-line tool "cdrecord" with the following command: cdrecord -v -pad speed=4 dev=0,0,0 path/to/your.iso
<philinux> Le_Bacon;~ could be a bad dvd.
<Rory> Le_Bacon: if it fails then the error output from that command will be useful
<Le_Bacon> philinux: i've gone through a bunch of them
<philinux> Le_Bacon;~ I bet - hates em I do - I use dvd rw''s now
<helmut_> hi
<philinux> Le_Bacon;~ I mainly use usb stick now
<Rory> Le_Bacon: You could use a USb flash drive instead of a DVD if you are trying to burn an OS
<Le_Bacon> philinux okay. but will an old laptop boot from that?
<Rory> Le_Bacon: Only you will know that
<philinux> Le_Bacon;~ not necessarlity. Does k3b not show an error
<Le_Bacon> okay
<Le_Bacon> philinux yeah, it does.  it says it's a problem with the medium.
<philinux> Le_Bacon;~ use the command line stuff that Rory gave you ^^ might get more info
<ObrienDave> how old is the burner?
<Le_Bacon> ive tried several mediums though, and none of them work.
<Le_Bacon> it's on old dell, i think its 10 years old.
<philinux> Le_Bacon;~ have you another machine to burn the iso on?
<ObrienDave> might be time for a new burner or at least clean the lens
<Le_Bacon> yeah, but do you have a good method of transporting the iso?
<Rory> Le_Bacon: a flash drive...?
<Rory> Le_Bacon: At a pinch, your phone
<Le_Bacon> how 'bout an other dvd?
<philinux> its 1.6 gig i think so should fit on aphone
<Rory> Le_Bacon: lol if you could burn DVDs you won't need to transport the iso
<philinux> Rory;~ i think he means as a data disk
<Le_Bacon> no, i just mean as a storage device.
<Rory> Le_Bacon: So you can burn DVDs, but you just can't burn this iso?
<philinux> Le_Bacon;~ that might show if dvd burner works worth a shot
<Rory> Le_Bacon: Can you try with the command I gave you earlier?
<Le_Bacon> @Rory: what do i put the command into?
<ObrienDave> terminal
<Rory> !cli | Le_Bacon
<ubottu> Le_Bacon: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Rory> err that factoid really wants updating
<cyc> I've checked - after booting 13.10 from usb stick, mouse works fine. If I boot old 3.8 kernel, mouse also works, but then I get blank screen. If I boot 3.11 kernel nvidia drivers work fine, but only touchpad works, not the real mouse. Any suggestions besides clean install? :)
<Le_Bacon> okay brb
<Rory> Le_Bacon: Obviously replace /path/to/your.iso with the actual filename of the disk image (eg /home/username/Downloads/blahblah.iso)
<Le_Bacon> Rory: here's what i get wodim: No write mode specified. wodim: Assuming -tao mode. wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults. TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits. scsidev: '0,0,0' scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0 WARNING: the deprecated pseudo SCSI syntax found as device specification. Support for that may cease in the future versions of wodim. 
<ObrienDave> needs to be -dao
<cyc> Well, considering I have /home on a separate partition ... I'll make a clean install - that should work. Stupid as it sounds ... :)
<mao> do you realize discuss which linux distro is pointless ??
<Le_Bacon> what do u mean ObrienDave?
<ObrienDave> -tao is Track At Once. -dao is Disk At Once
<Le_Bacon> okay, how do i set that?
<ObrienDave> not sure through wodim. I use k3b ;)
<studentz> Hi there. After upgrade to the 14.04 I cannot login using lgdm, but I can get into the partition from terminal (Ctrl Alt F1). Any pointers? thanks
<iceroot> studentz: #ubuntu+1
<Le_Bacon> so do i
<Rory> mao: What do you mean?
<sfolter> /LIST
<ActionParsnip> studentz: #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support
<studentz> Hi there. After upgrade to the  I cannot login using lgdm, but I can get into the partition from terminal (Ctrl Alt F1). Any pointers? thanks
<kkkkkk> hi all, why my chrome is slow as compared with windows, chrome on linux has only one add on adblock and it takes 6 seconds to startup first time, while on windows, it take s 2-3 seconds, with months of history, many add ons etc
<kkkkkk>  should i update chrome?? my version is old, 29.0 . something
<zykotick9> studentz: for support of 14.04 you need the right channel (not here!)  use "/join #ubuntu+1" to get there.
<kkkkkk> what is latest version of chrome??
<ObrienDave> 31.0.1650.57
<ObrienDave> stable
<ActionParsnip> studentz: if you cannot fix stuff like that you probably shouldnt use pre-release
<ActionParsnip> studentz: especially as it is so young
<ActionParsnip> studentz: if you use Precise, you can upgrade direct to Trusty as it is LTS to LTS
<kkkkkk> ActionParsnip: why my chrome is so slow
<kkkkkk> ActionParsnip: can u help me
<studentz> ActionParnsnip my bad I mean to say to last version.
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkk: try closing the app and renaming it's config folder, then rerun
<ActionParsnip> studentz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<molgrum> system alert sound doesn't play for me in unity, but it does in gnome shell. what could cause this? i have opened the sound configuration and the alert sound is "on" and at max volume
<molgrum> anything else i can check?
<kkkkkk> ActionParsnip: i have not downloaded any apps, and where is the config folder, i have only downloaded adblock plus
<Rory> molgrum: What ubuntu version/
<molgrum> Rory: 13.10
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkk: ~/.config/google-chrome
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkk: a quick look through your filesystem would have shown that
<dumnut> hi, sound on my computer does not work. how do i find out what sound driver i have ?
<Rory> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Rory> dumnut: There's a guide here ^
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<kkkkkk> actionparnship: okay i got it, but just to rename it or delete it
<studentz> Actionparnship I'm not at the computer right now. But I remember the  lsb_release indicate last version. Also, I uninstall (purge) nvidia and noveau drivers, but the problem persist.
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkk: delete, less destructtive
<dumnut> hi ubottu hi Rory hi ActionParsnip, ok i'll do what you guys suggested
<ActionParsnip> studentz: are you using Optimus GPU (witchable)
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: the command will make a url, what is the url please
<studentz> ActionParnsnip Nope is a Desktop.
<misterr_x_x_x> i'v a problem whit conky colors, isn't traspartent... any have a solution?
<kkkkkk> ActionParsnip: it seems fast but my adblock plus is gone and i need to check it after reboot
<Rory> misterr_x_x_x: Try in #conky
<kkkkkk> ActionParsnip: i will be right there within few minutes
<misterr_x_x_x> thanks rory
<mao> HOW to make one applications to use the proxy ,  and the others just as usually ?  thanks..
<dumnut> ActionParsnip: the url is http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=6763d25d0128f11ef2bc5eb183d4469d6a00c810
<mao> ??
<anonymous> hello
<Rory> dumnut: it looks like your sound card is detected and installed fine, can you run the command: alsamixer
<Rory> dumnut: That will bring up a horizontal bank of faders, use your arrow keys to navigate between them and check they're all turned up
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: run the large command just above step 2 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: then reboot to test
<BluesKaj> dumnut. if you just upgraded then the intel hda driver probly isn't loading at startup , it's a known bug , in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , no output if the driver loads properly , but may need to reboot
<santhosh_> hai iam installting centos as a host and in that kvm iam installting ubuntu but the 2 system are not connect at a time
<santhosh_> is there anty solutions tell me
<ikonia> santhosh_: that is a host problem, ask in #centos
<zykotick9> santhosh_: personally i'd suggest asking in #kvm
<santhosh_> ok evn that every one knows on that in that iam asking
<ikonia> santhosh_: we understand what you are asking and it needs to be configured on the host, the host is centos, so the #centos support channel will help you
<dumnut> ActionParsnip Rory and BluesKaj: i foloowed your troubleshooting page and upper right corner of screen at volume control it was on mute. i turned up voluime and it worked ok. thank-you for your help
<santhosh_> ok the same problem iam getting ubuntu also
<zykotick9> ikonia: networking kvm is "tricky", i really think #kvm would be able to help more...  but they might be sent to centos support to create the bridge ;)
<BluesKaj> dumnut. np :)
<cebor> Im on ubuntu 13.10 since last updates i must enter passphrase for my ssh key, is this i bug or have i broke something ?
<ikonia> zykotick9: based on centos's default setup, it will simpley by either libvirtd not running, or the xml profile for bridges having the wrong interface name in, eg: he's using a wifi card called wlan0 instead of eth*
<cebor> > no popup, i get it in prompt
<zykotick9> ikonia: santhosh_ stated earlier they are NOT using virtmanager, but kvm directly (i'm not sure how accurate that is however ;)
<ikonia> zykotick9: then it's more likley the second of the two situations
<santhosh_> ok thanks
<ikonia> zykotick9: as the second is nothing to do with virt/virsh
<cebor> can someone with rsa key test this for me ?
<lolcat> test what?
<lolcat> cebor: if it has a passphrase, wont you have to type it in?
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: d'oh
<cebor> before you can click a checkbox save, now this window dont comes up
<cebor> only a input in prompt
<dumnut> ActionParsnip: good point, it is the obvious that i miss d'oh me
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: well, we got there
<williangliao> it's time to go to bed, good night everyone,
<juniour> hey i have intex tv tunner. can i can use it with ubuntu???
<ActionParsnip> juniour: how does it connect the system?
<juniour> ActionParsnip usb. i have done lsusb. its showing the device
<ActionParsnip> juniour: any results for the 8 character hex id?
<juniour> yep
<ActionParsnip> juniour: what is it please?
<ActionParsnip> the ID
<juniour> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 18ec:3280 Arkmicro Technologies Inc.
<juniour> ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> juniour: what is the output of:   ls -al /dev/vid*
<ActionParsnip> juniour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2124151
<juniour> ActionParsnip i am reading this post but not getting
<ActionParsnip> juniour: are there any bugs reported?
<juniour> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 Nov 21 21:03 /dev/video0
<MoneyMaker> **Earn 0.25$ Per Lead **. For Details:http://www.StillRemember.Net/Affiliate.htm
<juniour> ActionParsnip y is it like that . everything works fine with windows but when we come to ubuntu just it fail to work
<ActionParsnip> juniour: drivers and support
<ActionParsnip> juniour: I can name several things that work in Linux but not in Windows
<juniour> ActionParsnip wt to do now
<ActionParsnip> juniour: check for bugs, report a bug
<ActionParsnip> juniour: its stil worthwhile reading rviews to see what works with Ubuntu etc before buying. Then it will work in both
<juniour> :)
<juniour> ActionParsnip but what for now bro :)
<ActionParsnip> juniour: use your windows OS for it
<juniour> ActionParsnip heee haaaaaa nice answer :)
<krambiorix> hi, i have installed php imap  like apt-get install php5-imap and all installed just fine... But now in my browser i get (again) : Fatal error: Call to undefined function imap_open() in.... wth?!
<krambiorix> Can someone explain?
<mhogan> Hi, I'm running 12.04LTS and would like to change the default protocol in remmina.  I've looked in ~/.remmina/remmina.pref but do not see it. Can someone tell me where to make the change?
<jnpplf> mhogan, sounds like a question for #remmina or #ubuntu?
<mhogan> jnpplf: I'll try #remmina, thanks
<jnpplf> mhogan, there may not be one, just sayin' :)
<zykotick9> jnpplf: ahhh, this is #ubuntu
<jnpplf> It is.
 * jnpplf looks around
 * jnpplf runs away
<jnpplf> That explain a lot.
<zerowaitstate> *jnpplf puts a hand over one eye and looks around
<MotherMGA> Hello, I have a problem with dual monitors on 13.10 using ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5430.    Basically, it looks like the screen buffer for my attached monitor is offset by about 4 pixels.  The laptop screen looks perfect.  There is about a 4 pixels strip on the right of my external monitor that displays a sliver of my laptop screen, along with some random pixels above/below because my laptop screen is smaller than the external moni
<MotherMGA> Any clue on how I can fix that?
<molgrum> i don't get this, as far as i see both unity and gnome shell uses the same sound configuring app. however the system alert sound doesn't play in unity for me.. it does in gnome shell
<impradeepy> can we install vlc 2.1.1 on 13.04? officialy not but ney ppa ??
<BluesKaj> impradeepy.why , what's the advantage over the default ?
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: it has a bigger number for version ;)
<philinux> bug fixes etc etc
<BluesKaj> zykotick9. , newer means more stable to some
<BluesKaj> :)
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: newer means less-stable, to me ;)
<philinux> impradeepy;~ just get the correct ppa
<BluesKaj> philinux. what bug fixes , vlc is fine as it is
<philinux> BluesKaj;~ I was generalising
<impradeepy> ios port
<BluesKaj> zykotick9. yeah , guiess my sarcasm didn't come thru :)
<impradeepy> ney way thanks its better use google search
<impradeepy> njoy all bye
<minari02> hola
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc raring
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 (raring), package size 1058 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<richard305> New here: can anyone help me with sound issues in 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> richard305: what is the issue?
<simonpatapon> hi
<richard305> ActionParsnip: i was trying to get skype to work and i'm pretty sure i broke something now when i pull up pulseaudio mixer and play things in banshee, the sounds are registering on the screen, but nothing's coming out of the speakers
<ActionParsnip> richard305: tried:   killall pulseaudio    wait 5 seconds then try sound stuff
<wheatthin> sounds like pulseaudio has been a common problem lately
<richard305> yeah, still nothing
<richard305> pulseaudio's volume control shows that it knows the songs are playing
<simonpatapon> I want to backup a drive on a windows server 2008 system to a Ubuntu system... wich is better? getting file from ubuntu or sending files from windows server?
<richard305> it's just not making it to the speakers
<philinux> richard305;~ see this http://m.webupd8.org/2013/10/get-sound-working-in-skype-with-ubuntu.html?m=1
<philinux> wheaties466;~ just skype i think
<richard305> i actually did that
<richard305> i think it fixed skype, but i can't be sure because i've screwed something else up in the process
<wheatthin> philinux, nah, it's not just this one situation I'm talking about :)
<richard305> i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling pulseaudio
<eugene-c1> Hi
<wheatthin> richard305, can you check alsamixer in the console and see if it has anything muted?
<philinux> richard305;~ delete the pulse audio cookie too
<BarackObama_I> Hi folks.
<richard305> well that's darn odd
<BluesKaj> richard305. cat /proc/asound/modules , what's the output ?
<Akonkwa> Hi everyone
<richard305> the moment i opened the alsamixer it started working
<eugene-c1> i'm starter Ubuntu user. who can recommend me nice audio player with radio?
<Akonkwa> How can I read the topic ?
<wheatthin> alsamixer is conflicting with pulseaudio resources
<Pici> Akonkwa: /topic
<richard305> it sounds like it
<BluesKaj> no alsa just loaded
<richard305> i'm going to try shutting down, rebooting, and seeing if it stays working
<BluesKaj> pulse rides on top of alsa as a soundserver
<deersi> can anyone help in connecting a 3.5G Connect iBall USB modem on Ubuntu 13.04?
<wheatthin> so if it just loaded, it would have showed any output acknowledgement in the pulseaudio wave thingy
<Akonkwa> @Pici : thx
<wheatthin> wouldn't*
<BarackObama_I> Plug it in Deersi.
<themysticgeek> Hi. Can nebody suggest another way of creating a custom ubuntu live cd besides remastersys?
<Akonkwa> Can I ask questions about linuxw here ?
<philinux> Akonkwa;~ !topic
<wheatthin> ubuntu :)
<Akonkwa> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wheatthin> if it isn't ubuntu related #linux
<Akonkwa> when I tipe /topic it says ' Insufficient arguments for command"
<wheatthin> Akonkwa, you're doing that in the channel? if not, you have to supply the channel
<BluesKaj> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<themysticgeek> Hi. Can nebody suggest another way of creating a custom ubuntu live cd besides remastersys?
<Pici> Akonkwa: This is the official Ubuntu support channel, if you have a question about Ubuntu, just ask.
<cebor> can i prevent that i getting root access via grub ?
<mac_12> hi to everyone
<Akonkwa> !topic #ubuntu
<eugene-c1> can anyone help me: how to change graphic theme of DE in Ubuntu 12 04? I'm new to linux :)
<Akonkwa> wheatthin:  yes I'm doing it in the channel
<themysticgeek> :(
<richard305> stayed fixed after reboot
<wheatthin> well gosh.. you're welcome :P
<richard305> i guess somehow i hadn't reinitialized alsa after reinstalling it and pulseaudio and opening the alsa mixer as opposed to the pulseaudio one somehow fixed it
<richard305> so thanks :)
<wheatthin> :)
<richard305> crazy. right then, back to work. no more excuses.
<themysticgeek> Hi
<Akonkwa> I'm trying  to remove a file named <filename> in any subdirectory or deeper of a specific directory. DOes anyone know how to do this ?
<cebor> Akonkwa: rm subdir/subsubdir/filname  ?
<themysticgeek> Hi. Can nebody suggest another way of creating a custom ubuntu live cd besides remastersys?
<BluesKaj> !custom
<themysticgeek> !custom
<vaskozl> Hello!
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu Customization Kit
<vaskozl> Hey back in 13.04 I remember that there was a "/etc/acpi/lid.sh" script that would control what happens when you turn of your lid
<vaskozl> It is no longer their....
<BluesKaj> themysticgeek. there used to be an app to make custom live media , but my memory fails me :/
<vaskozl> anyone know where I can achieve the same thing in 13.10?
<BarackObama_I> Over and above all, it's just another day.
<jhutchins_wk> vaskozl: turn of your lid?
<allstarsnorks2> just realised 20GB is not enough size for a partition if you want to build custom UBuntu distros because they are all 5GB+++
<vaskozl> Well afair it was a script that was run when the lid was closed/opened
<themysticgeek> @ObrienDave: thanks
<jhutchins_wk> vaskozl: It might have moved to udev.
<vaskozl> So lets say I could have it write in a file, logging every time the computers goes to sleep and wakes up
<vaskozl> moreover I could  have it so that it doesn't go to sleep
<vaskozl> when I close the lid
<vaskozl> jhutchins_wk: so what would I do?
<Xtreme666> Hello Guys, I am using XUbuntu, and xfce is still saving my session when i ask it not to. How to fix this issue?
<navetz> hey guys what's the best irc client for ubuntu?
<Xtreme666> navetz, you are in it
<zykotick9> !best | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zykotick9> navetz: xchat is popular for gui, and irssi/weechat in terminal.  YMMV
<navetz> okay cool. I currently don't have a client so I was looking for a couple suggestions
<ObrienDave> some like HexChat
<navetz> I'm just using the broswer irc webchat
<zykotick9> !irc | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<vaskozl> ok so here is my question in another way: Where is the config that allows you to change the events on lid close, power button, etc.
<Xtreme666> i like xcgat
<Xtreme666> xchat
<Xtreme666> i use it on windows and linux
<navetz> thanks everyone I'll give xchat a shot
<vaskozl> some like irssi
<Xtreme666> anyone with xfce bug solution?
<Sh1G3rU> weechat
<vaskozl> weechat is good
<ObrienDave> you'll like HexChat
<vaskozl> howcome everyone starts arguing about a "best irc client" and then noone actually answers propper questions
<Sh1G3rU> weechat has lots of pluginx
<allstarsnorks2> Hey guys, how do I delete a file as root?
<ObrienDave> we're funny that way ;P
<zykotick9> allstarsnorks2: "sudo rm foo"
<prakash09> hello
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ be very careful - here be dragons
<allstarsnorks2> or, how do I access the root account?
<prakash09> i am using ubuntu 12.04 lts. how can i switch between different apps quickly
<vaskozl> alt+tab
<vaskozl> or WinKey + # of application
<vanishing> sudo -s
<Sh1G3rU> lol vaskozl
<vaskozl> on the taskbar
<vanishing> sudo su
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ would help if you say exactly what you need to do
<prakash09> allstarsnorks2: sudo su
<Myrtti> meh, sudo su is redundant and a bit wrong
<zykotick9> vanishing: prakash09 DON'T suggest "sudo su"!  it's wrong!
<allstarsnorks2> ohilinux: I want to delete an .iso file I built that took like 5GB of my disc drive
<vanishing> zykotick9: erm...really?
<vanishing> didn't know that
<vanishing> or rather su
<vanishing> lol
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ that should be sudo -i
<Myrtti> allstarsnorks2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ where is it located why root
<Sh1G3rU> guys dont use root you can do everything you need with sudo
<zykotick9> Sh1G3rU: +1
<vaskozl> there is nothing wrong with root
<Sh1G3rU> thnx zykotick9
<vaskozl> I have a root terminal open all the time
<allstarsnorks2> file system > home > remastersys > remastersys
<Sh1G3rU> vaskozl, the problem is that 99% of people who uses root messes everything
<Sh1G3rU> on daily basis i mean
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ just cd to the folder then sudo rm the file
<vaskozl> Sh1G3rU: I think the main problem with root is practical.
<Xtreme666> :(
<vaskozl> Sh1G3rU: if you create a file as root, you can't then open it as a normal user without hitting it with chmod and stuff
<allstarsnorks2> so, cd home/remastersys/remastersys?
<k1l> vaskozl: please stick to the ubuntu way in here when giving advises. thanks
<Sh1G3rU> vaskozl,  you can sudo chown user:user file
<prakash09> is there any software that makes switching easy in ubuntu 12.04
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ / in front of home
<Sh1G3rU> root is the pandora box
<vaskozl> Sh1G3rU: I mean working with a root terminal sucks, unless you wan't to give all your other application root access, which you definately shouldn't
<BluesKaj> prakash09. switching to ?
<Sh1G3rU> :P that is why binarys on the /usr/bin has all the sticky bit
<vaskozl> I just use the root terminal to install things :D
<prakash09> Blueskaj:switching between different apps fast
<allstarsnorks2> cd ;~ /home/remastersys/remastersys/
<vaskozl> because I don't want to type the password every time I use apt-get
<philinux> prakash09;~ do you mean alternatives to win apps
<zykotick9> !wfm | vaskozl
<ubottu> vaskozl: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<k1l> prakash09: press alt+tab
<Sh1G3rU> vaskozl,  my for the last 3 years has a dual boot xubuntu and freebsd and i never used root on my xubuntu
<prakash09> no,i mean if 2-3 applications are open at a time then switching between them fast
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ yep
<k1l> prakash09: yes, i mean that too
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ then ls to see the files
<k1l> prakash09: or if you us unity, use the superkey+number shown
<prakash09> K1:thanks
<kephra> what ubuntu file to download for USB, for someone who has no (slow) internet to install it
<Kaneo> Hello guys, there is a HDMI port in my laptop, and I'd like to find out if it supports input or output, how can I find out?
<allstarsnorks2> I don't understand. Why does applications that build custom distros take up a massive amount of space
<BluesKaj> prakash09.ka it's hdmi out , for sure
<Kaneo> ?
<Kaneo> guys?
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ you'll have to ask himself
<vaskozl> input?
<zykotick9> Kaneo: see BluesKaj above
<vaskozl> I would assume only output
<BluesKaj> err sorry prakash09 Kaneo^'
<vaskozl> check with xrandr
<pablov> join #edx
<zykotick9> Kaneo: and don't crosspost to different channels at the same time
<Kaneo> BluesKaj: I'd like to find out though.
<Kaneo> BluesKaj: how can I find out?
<vaskozl> Kaneo: input?
<Kaneo> vaskozl: ?
<Kaneo> xrandr shows
<Kaneo> HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Kaneo> VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ fragadelic is the man to ask
<vaskozl> Kaneo: so you have nothing plugged in?
<allstarsnorks2> alright, found te files
<BluesKaj> Kaneo. the only video inputs on a pc/laptop are video capture cards , that aren'/t installed by default , unless you did
<rjzell> can anyone help me with an issue i ran into while upgrading to 13.10 last night?
<kephra> allstarsnorks2, Wirth's law "software is getting slower more rapidly than hardware becomes faster."
<philinux> allstarsnorks2;~ I thought 4 gig was the limit of remastersys
<allstarsnorks2> philinux: PArtition went from from 14GB to 9GB because remastersys
<rjzell> about halfway through the upgrade, my system froze. i left it for about 45 minutes and it still would not respond to anything.
<Kaneo> I connected one HDMI cable in my laptop, and the other end into my Xbox 360 console, and now I'd like to view my Xbox 360 screen on my monitor instead of showing up my usual laptop screen, Linux isn't detecting anything, Windows would usually detect the cable but why isn't Linux doing it? do I have to install something?
<Sh1G3rU> rjzell,  is you pc working right now?
<zykotick9> Kaneo: you HDMI is OUTPUT, NOT INPUT
<jenJ33> suppose that you are responsible of a server which has got more than 20000 users suddenly an organisation makes you a call and tell you that one of your users is now hacking our server and they give you a warning which if you won't stop him in 30 mins, we will attack your server (DDoS) and further more we will sue you as well. They  give you their server IP address in other to make it very quick. Now my question is how can you find thi
<pirulinux> hola a todos
<Kaneo> zykotick9: so?
<zykotick9> Kaneo: so, your laptop is trying to output to your xbox - do you think that will work?
<rjzell> yes, it is working. i ran the dpkg --config -a command and it seems ot be working again, but wanted to know if there was any way to make sure nothing in the background was still broken
<vaskozl> jenJ33: this is the ubuntu forum
<Kaneo> zykotick9, can I output my screen to the TV?
<vaskozl> Kaneo: yes
<k1l> Kaneo: you cant use your laptop as a monitor only.
<zykotick9> Kaneo: sure HMDI from laptop to TV
<jenJ33> vaskozl: ubuntu couldn't be a server operation system? where should I ask my q?
<k1l> Kaneo: its a one-way-street. only from the laptop -> tv/monitor and not into the laptop
<Kaneo> if I connect one HDMI cable in my laptop, and the other end at my TV, will Ubuntu automatically output?
<k1l> jenJ33: of course is ubuntu a server OS
<Kaneo> or will I gotta do something?
<vaskozl> Kaneo: yes
<vaskozl> Kaneo: you can further configure it trough the screen settings
<vaskozl> Kaneo: you should see a picture instantly.
<allstarsnorks2> THE BUILD IS DONE WOO
<pirulinux> There is one of these chat in Spanish
<vaskozl> allstarsnorks2: good job!
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pirulinux> muchas gracias ubottu
<Sh1G3rU> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<Sh1G3rU> arrigato tadeimas ubottu
<peterrooney> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<til4k> anyone here dual boot with UEFI
<auronandace> !uefi | til4k
<ubottu> til4k: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<til4k> yeah ive read a lot about it
<Johnny_Linux> pretty slick
<FiremanEd> !ask | til4k
<ubottu> til4k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<til4k> man you guys are obnoxious ill search then jesus
<Sh1G3rU> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<allstarsnorks2> now i want to distribute my custom distro. ANy websites to recommend?
<Sh1G3rU> distrowatch
<Pandian> Hello
<Pandian> I want to install https://launchpad.net/minesweeper-touch in 12.04
<Pandian> any ideas
<ObrienDave> allstarsnorks2, linuxtracker
<FiremanEd> Pandian: Isn't that for Ubuntu Touch?
<gorgonzola> hello peoples. packages.ubuntu.com is down? is it just outage or did it move somewhere else?
<gorgonzola> related: is there a mirror i could use?
<k1l> gorgonzola: temporary, i suggest
<Pandian> @FiremanEd oh is there any minesweeper equivalent for ubuntu 12.04
<gorgonzola> k1l oh. ok. thanks!
<ObrienDave> Pandian, it's known as "Mines"
<FiremanEd> Pandian: or Minefield
<Pandian> ok thanks
<philinux> gorgonzola;~ been down ages today
<gorgonzola> philinux yeah, i've been trying to reach it all morning...
<ObrienDave> Pandian, gnome-mines
<gorgonzola> philinux that's why i came here to ask if it had moved or what
<philinux> gorgonzola;~ http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<philinux> gorgonzola;~ handy site
<gorgonzola> phillinux: ooh, that might come in handy. thanks for the tip.
<philinux> gorgonzola;~ welcome
<navetz> hey guys where can I find the files for google chrom after it's installed?
<zykotick9> navetz: check in /opt (just a guess!)
<navetz> zykotick9, there it is!
<DeepBlue> hello evry1 , i am looking for a driver modem zte mdsl ac8700 o/s ubuntu ver 7.4 can you hlp pls
<ilhami> Hey..
<ObrienDave> ubuntu 7.4???
<ilhami> I need help with my external monitor. When I plug it in I can't get past login screen.
<reisio> why not
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | DeepBlue if that is not a joke
<ubottu> DeepBlue if that is not a joke: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ilhami> I don't know. It returns back to the login screen all the time. When its plugged off and I only use my laptop screen it works fine.
<reisio> ilhami: and as guest?
<ilhami> reisio: I didn't try as a guest. Should I try?
<BarackObama_I> The IRS, go figure.
<eugene_mac> hello! I have a problem: nouveau drivers are not selected (though, installed): when I try 'lsmod | grep nouveau' i get nothing in return. I try 'modprobe nouveau', but I get and error of "could not insert nouveau: no such device". in case this is important, I load with 'acpi=off' option, as I cannot load otherwise. Can anyone help me?
<juniour> hi
<gener1c> i have a file in my path that is called screedump, i ran this utility and all it did is spit some stuff from my bootup to stdout
<gener1c> what is it for?
<gener1c> is it normal to have this?
<allstarsnorks2> command to delete an .iso file as root?
<BarackObama_I> sudo
<gener1c> sudo rm
<BarackObama_I> Where the cash at?
<BarackObama_I> Where the stash at?
<bazhang> !ot | BarackObama_I
<ubottu> BarackObama_I: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FiremanEd> BarackObama_I : please behave.
<BluesKaj> he's probly a republican :)
<BarackObama_I> Ubuntu is African, what do they have over there?
<BarackObama_I> Does Africa has the two party system?
<bazhang> take the chat elsewhere BarackObama_I
<ilhami> Hey. I still haven't solved my issue. I have a problem with my external monitor. I can't get past the login screen when it's plugged in.
<ObrienDave> well played ;)
<allstarsnorks2> 1.52GB distro ugh
<jbroome> ubuntu-server and install what you want from there
<impossible> ilhami, what do you mean?
<mollitz> Is it possible to just route a given IP Range or Ports with openvpn? I need to connect to a mysql odbc via openvpn and they have no internet on their server...
<ilhami> impossible: whenever I plugin my external monitor I am sent back to the login screen.
<impossible> ilhami, so you log in and when you plug the ex. monitor is kicks ya out?
<ilhami> yes!
<impossible> i use an external and it doesnt do that to me :(
<BluesKaj> ilhami. plug it in before login
<BluesKaj> impossible.^
<impossible> true! make sure its plugged before
<impossible> i always have my laptop plugged in maybe thats why
<ilhami> I did BluesKaj... When I then enter my password the light on my monitor gets orange. You know its green until the login screen and all that..
<ilhami> then it goes back to the login screen
<ilhami> like a loop :D
<ilhami> infinite loop
<ilhami> hehehe
<FloodBot1> ilhami: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilhami> Sorry.
<impossible> lol, you got too excited
<BluesKaj> ilhami. what kind of connection to the monitor ?
<ilhami> its vga.
<ilhami> can you check xrandr? :D
<ilhami> BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> ilhami. which graphics , perhaps you need a better driver
<troulouliou_dev> hi how can i reset all the credentials used by dbconfig-common ; i m trying to configure redmine on psql but i m never prompted for admin/user credentials
<ilhami>  BluesKaj I have nvidia
<ilhami> or I have two graphic cards
<ilhami> I use the intel one for regular stuff and Nvidia for games.
<BluesKaj> ilhami. check your settings/additional drivers
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Anyone there?
<ilhami> BluesKaj to be honest I was sent from the Linux channel to here. I am running Linux Mint,
<katimaya> can anyone help me with getting tuxboot working on an old knoppix with kde 3.5.5?
<LucidGuy> Plugged in USB drive.  dmesg does note the device as a generic sg2 type 0 .. and comments it as sdb.  Yet fdisk -l does not see a /dev/sd device, nor am I able to mount it.  Opinions?
<katimaya> apt-get won't update
<BluesKaj> ilhami. dual gpus on a laptop,  must be 'Optimus'
<katimaya> i downloaded the source but it won't make
<Trudko> guys i have ubuntu 13.10 and i installed apache2 then tried to reinstall it and since then i am not able to start it. i did reintall it again and when I run sudo service apache2 start nothing happens to error  nothing
<BluesKaj> katimaya. this is ubuntu support , join# linuxmint
<Trudko> i checked /var/log/apache2 but  logs are emtpy I worry i messed up something in ubuntu.
<smoores> I have ubuntu on /dev/sda and windows 7 on /dev/sdb, how can I setup the ubuntu drive with a bootloader to choose ubuntu or windows at boot?
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Guys, quick question: I need Ubuntu 64-bit if i want to dualboot it on my Win8 Laptop right?
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Because 32-bit does not work
<tozen> smoores: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair | smoores
<BluesKaj> !info boot-repair | smoores
<ubottu> smoores: Package boot-repair does not exist in saucy
<BluesKaj> hmm
<weeG> i just got a access to remote server that i plan to use for backup/getting to know linux world a bit :) I downloaded X2Go to gain graphical access to it, but it currently doesnt accept it (atleast it wont connect) i can connect via telnet
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair , smoores
<weeG> is there any chance someone could tell me how to enable remote desktop from shell ? :)
<smoores> BluesKaj, thanks
<katimaya> well nobody is answering there and ##linux has me muted even though i followed the directions
<katimaya> i just want to burn a new ubuntu disk
<jhutchins_wk> weeG: What is the server running now?
<katimaya> but i guess i'll just try using some disk cleaner or something and see if i can get the one i have booting *shrugs*
<BluesKaj> smoores. I've had good luck with it
<weeG> ubuntu 13.4 64bit
<weeG> *13.04 i mean
<MonkeyDust> weeG  you mean graphical remote connection? otherwise, simply use ssh
<weeG> yes...graphical :)
<jhutchins_wk> weeG: Generally graphical desktops perform so badly over WAN that it's not worth the small advantage you get from using them to administer the server.  A server should be administered from the command line.
<eugene_mac> hello! I have a problem: nouveau drivers are not selected (though, installed): when I try 'lsmod | grep nouveau' i get nothing in return. I try 'modprobe nouveau', but I get and error of "could not insert nouveau: no such device". in case this is important, I load with 'acpi=off' option, as I cannot load otherwise. Can anyone help me?
<jhutchins_wk> weeG: Telnet should not be enabled on the server - it is terribly insecure and likely to lead to your server being hacked.
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: lspci -nn | grep -i vga
<BluesKaj> eugene_mac. look in settings for additional drivers and install one of the nvidias available there , if any
<L1nn0s> lllllllllllll
<eugene_mac> a sec
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: You'll need sudo for that.
<weeG> graphical access would be a lot easier for me to start with :)
<jhutchins_wk> I think.
<jhutchins_wk> weeG: The first thing to do is to get ssh working, then disable/remove telnet.
<jhutchins_wk> weeG: After that, you can get a VNC server set up to do a desktop, or forward individual applications over X.
<TwoRoses> Ciao a tutti!
<jhutchins_wk> weeG: Er, over ssh.
<eugene_mac> jhutchins_wk: it now says that I have Nvidia controller (which i knew before)
<TwoRoses> !list
<ubottu> TwoRoses: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: I was wondering which controller it might be, and what it's pciid was.
<weeG> okay thanks
<eugene_mac> <jhutchins_wk> emm, what is pciid?
<eugene_mac> BluesKaj: there are no nvidia drivers there, and once I install one from the repository it collapses the system. So I've decided to work with nouveau, but they don't seem to work either!
<jhutchins_wk> weeG: You might look into freenx, it's supposed to have superior performance.
<weeG> okay...thanks :)
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: The pciid is the eight character numerical ID that shows up when you use the -nn  option on lspci.
<BluesKaj> eugene_mac. sudo lshw -C video , which graphics ?
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: It's what identifies the device to the system and is useful in determining what drivers it can use.
<VoidAtValhalla> its called vnc
<eugene_mac> jhutchins_wk: 10de:0fe9
<eugene_mac> BluesKaj: Nvidia, 10de:0fe9
<weeG> btw is it possible to change the language of ubuntu on the fly or does it require re-installation?
<eugene_mac> jhutchins_wk: or was it number [0300] (stands before NVidia) you've been looking for?
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: That should work with noubveau.  I wonder if you have some other driver already mounted?
<fhf> weeG: its possible just navigate to system settings -> Language and install additional language
<eugene_mac> jhutchins_wk: nothing i would have mounted myself
<vanishing> weeG: you can change the language anyway you want
<vanishing> on the fly
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: There's a lot of noise in /var/log/Xorg.0.log but you may be able to figure out what it's loading.
<padrino> Can somebody help me adjust screen brightness
<padrino> I've checked google and only solution I found was to install xBacklight (I did sudo-apt get xbacklight) and it installed and then it said to do xbacklight -set 50 which never did anythin
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: Oh, and nouveau is not a kernel module, it's an xorg driver.
<marxiano> hi
<VoidAtValhalla> ohai
<seanz> For some reason, even though my user's umask is 0002, the umask actually being applied to new folders/files is 0022.
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: So it wouldn't show up in lsmod.
<seanz> Anyone run into that?
<padrino> Anybody? I got pretty bad eye strain and gonna have to resort back to Windows if I can figure this out
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: "lsmod | grep nouveau" returns a bunch of nouveau?!?!
<seanz> padrino: What kind of laptop?
<weeG> okay thanks...im now installing gnome ...some VNC tut told me to do that before....kinda noticed that its all french :)
<jhutchins_wk> zykotick9: Crud, I don't know.  Never had nvidia hardware.
<Arch-TK> padrino: did you try restarting?
<eugene_mac> jhutchins_wk: no, though I've just found it in Xorg.0.log
<jhutchins_wk> zykotick9: The high end cards actually have both kernel- and xorg- modules.
<padrino> seanz a Sony Vaio, 4GB RAM, not sure of exact model, sorry
<BluesKaj> padrino. threatening isn't going to help you , some patience will ,. however
<padrino> Arch-TK, yes, didn't work :-( Are there any alternatives to xbacklight?
<seanz> padrino: How did you install Ubuntu?
<eugene_mac> jhutchins_wk: when I boot from liveCD it does show up in lsmod
<bin_sh> padrino, threatening to go back to windows doesn't effect us
<cebor> since latest updates i cant save rsa_key passphrase to my keys ? anybody else with this problem, or somebody where it works. im on ubuntu 13.10,
<padrino> BluesKaj I wasn't threatening?
<Guest31149> http://MassSpectrumBotanicals.com Live Seeds. Live Plants. Products for plants. Products from plants. Bound together by chemistry & light: Germplasm Factory / Micronursery / Plant Growth Regulators / Custom Seed Vaults / Lab Spec Horticulture Solutions. Worldwide Importing & Exporting. Unlimited combined shipping only $6 in the U.S.
<Dextrome> Hey peeps. What are the odds do you think, that the staff at my library would let me boot from a flashdrive so I can use my Linux distro instead of their Windows?
<padrino> I wasn't threatening
<vanishing> incoming kick..
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: Did you mess with the nvidia proprietary drivers?  That will blacklist noveau.
<eugene_mac> jhutchins_wk: I did, but then I returned all the settings, I've checked that already
<jhutchins_wk> Dextrome: Not real good.  You bypass all their security that way.
<vanishing> Dextrome: really depends on the library admin
<jhutchins_wk> eugene_mac: Anything interesting in dmesg?
<eugene_mac> jhutchins_wk: nothing I could highlight
<Guest32447> I installed 13.10 Ubuntu then installed the xubuntu desktop, how ca I get the stock ubuntu book screen and login. Not a fan of the Xubuntu...
<jhutchins_wk> Guest32447: You should be able to select the session type at login.
<Spec> jhutchins_wk: 'bypass all their security' -> if you can bypass all the network and local security via a tiny usb stick, you're doing it wrong.
<Guest32447> jhutchins_wk, I know I can change session type, but how to change the grub slash images and the login back to stock Ubuntu?
<jhutchins_wk> Spec: Most people are.
<jhutchins_wk> Spec: In a good environment they use something like 802.1 to allow only authorized systems, which prevents a system booted to a different OS from accessing anything.
<jhutchins_wk> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<padrino> finally found out how to do it :-)
<mips> How do I retrieve a disabled accound on the forums without creating a new account?
<mips> How do I retrieve a disabled accound on the forums without creating a new account?
<VoidAtValhalla> Arch-TK: having fun here ;) ?
<bin_sh> he's reliving his childhood
<VoidAtValhalla> bin_sh: you are here too :D xoxoxoxo
<Arch-TK> i haven't said anything here apart from 1 thing asking someone if they restarted after installing software bin_sh
<VoidAtValhalla> Arch-TK: i have radar
<VoidAtValhalla> :D
<Arch-TK> we should probably stop spamming this place and go back to spam #archlinux-offtopic
<VoidAtValhalla> mips if there is no *i forgot password because i didnt bother to remember one* to email you new temp pass ... you are out of luck
<vanishing> crunchbang: are you...gotbletu?
<bin_sh> mips, there should be a "forogt password" link
<asus_> привет
<VoidAtValhalla> bin_sh: i already told him ^_^
<bin_sh> VoidAtValhalla, yeah i sent it as i saw that
<bin_sh> lol
<bin_sh> datlag
<VoidAtValhalla> yea
<asus_> Влад привет
<bin_sh> asus_, english only please.
<mips> VoidAtValhalla & bin_sh, so does this mean I have to create a new account and post in the resolution centre to get a old account reactivated? I've gone through te SSO thing but I still can't get into the forums, maybe it's a sign that I should not return.
<bin_sh> mips, yeah if there's no way to recover your password
<mips> Re there any forum mods/admins in this channel?
<ikonia> mips: what do you need ?
 * VoidAtValhalla giggles
<adas> hi
<Arch-TK> what do you mean by "disabled account"
<VoidAtValhalla> ohai
<asus_> hi adas
<mips> ikonia, I need my account reinstated if possible. I've come to realise thaT I have posted so much stuff on this forum that I can't really do without my account. Searching as a non member and view stuff is a pain.
<adas> is there a way to wget a link from www.nyaa.se/?page=download&tid=490750
<adas> in command line
<ikonia> mips: the best thing to do is email one of the team, or talk to one in #ubuntuforums
<VoidAtValhalla> did you tried curl adas ?
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Guys, i have a question about 64-bit
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Is it supported as well as 32.bit?
<ikonia> j4ckxandxj1ll: yes
<mips> ikonia, got a link to email addresses by any chance?
<VoidAtValhalla> mostly ... yes
<ikonia> mips: it's on the bottom of the forum normally, and I've given you the channel with a few moderators in
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Ok thanks. because i need to install the 64-bit, because i have to dual boot win8
<VoidAtValhalla> .... huh ???
<mips> j4ckxandxj1ll, the 64bit issues went away many many years ago!
<j4ckxandxj1ll> :P thanks
<VoidAtValhalla> mips: still some things like flash are awesome with 64bit ...
<VoidAtValhalla> j4ckxandxj1ll: why do you need to install 64 ???
<j4ckxandxj1ll> I just need Win8 for games :3
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Games
<adas> VoidAtValhalla: like "curl www.nyaa.se/?page=download&tid=490750"
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Sorry, i have Win8
<mips> VoidAtValhalla, I've not had issues with regards to 64-bit in ages, if you have a 64-bit cpu there is no reason not to use a 64-bit distro.
<j4ckxandxj1ll> With the BUOS that has UFTI or something like that
<VoidAtValhalla> .... you must be really drunk
<j4ckxandxj1ll> *BIOS
<Arch-TK> (U)EFI
<j4ckxandxj1ll> mips, how much RAM do you have?
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Thank you Arch-TK
<VoidAtValhalla> mips: 64bit as architecture is fine and 99% of software is fine too with 64bit ... problems is some cloused bad software ....
<Arch-TK> closed bad software?
<VoidAtValhalla> Arch-TK: synonym for proprietary :D
<Arch-TK> it was a rhetorical question.
<j4ckxandxj1ll> I hate windows 8
<VoidAtValhalla> j4ckxandxj1ll: so dont use it ...
<j4ckxandxj1ll> But my love for League of Legends is stronger :P
<VoidAtValhalla> so dont complain ...
<j4ckxandxj1ll> I am still clinging to the hope that one day we will get a Linux client for LoL
<SchrodingersScat> VoidAtValhalla: needs to complain to the right people, like whoever makes LoL
<j4ckxandxj1ll> lol the Linux players tried
<SchrodingersScat> j4ckxandxj1ll: write them more emails.
<VoidAtValhalla> ^
<abcd123> hello
<j4ckxandxj1ll> They don't listen to emails. They are a multimillion company, you don't just get their emaols
<j4ckxandxj1ll> *emails
<phreak_er> Anyone know if you can use lvs / ipvs for tcp and udp sticking? Ex: rdp uses tcp, but in the new rdp version, it has a udp port as well. I need the tcp and the udp port to sticky to the same server.
<j4ckxandxj1ll> We tried petitions etc
<VoidAtValhalla> j4ckxandxj1ll: its not fault of gnu/linux that some developers cant/wont/doesnt want/... make multiplatform sw ....
<SchrodingersScat> j4ckxandxj1ll: send them a letter then.  The important part is that you direct your frustrations where they are deserved.
<abcd123> does anyone know how to get list of unique programs executed by me using ps -ef??
<abcd123> I know there is grep and cut but I am not exactly sure how to run these
<abcd123> *use
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Guys i am not frustrated, nor am i blaming linux lol.
<j4ckxandxj1ll> I love Linux, i never ever would blame it for anything
<SchrodingersScat> j4ckxandxj1ll: I know, listing it as a reason to keep win8, but people often attribute that as a fault.
<yeats> abcd123: 'ps -ef | grep ^yourusername'
<yeats> !ot | j4ckxandxj1ll
<ubottu> j4ckxandxj1ll: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<j4ckxandxj1ll> Oh ok sorry
<j4ckxandxj1ll> #ubuntu-offtopic
<j4ckxandxj1ll> -_-
<abcd123> yeats but how do I get only that last column of ps output?
<abcd123> i think it's 7th column
<yeats> abcd123: 'ps -ef | grep ^yourusername | awk '{print $NF}''
<abcd123> thnx
<abcd123> and if I want unique then i just add  |uniq at the end? (and not in the beginning or in the moddle soemwhere?)
<Truebattleaxe88> I'm just wondering. when in kde windows how do I change the little logo for the "start" menu
<Arch-TK> Truebattleaxe88:  right click > application launcher settings
<platzhirsch> Some unicode symbols are not displayed properly. Is there something like extended unicode support for Ubuntu?
<Truebattleaxe88> to make it my own Arch-TK
<VoidAtValhalla> platzhirsch: what symbols ? what font ? what settings ...
<platzhirsch> VoidAtValhalla: 🚌 http://www.marathon-studios.com/unicode/U1F68C/Bus
<platzhirsch> seems to be Arial
<Arch-TK> Truebattleaxe88: well then click on the icon in the settings and then click the other icons radio button
<geirha> yeats, abcd123: ps -u "$USER" -o cmd=
<VoidAtValhalla> Arch-TK: does ubuntu even have KDE ?
<Truebattleaxe88> ahh gotcha. ok i'll do that when I get home.  I just wanted to edit it to be something I made.
<Arch-TK> kubuntu does
<Truebattleaxe88> Ya I added kde,xfce, icewm and fluxbox to my Ubuntu distro.  I use each for different purposes
<VoidAtValhalla> Arch-TK: i see #ubuntu here <trolling>
<geirha> ps -u "$USER" -o cmd= | sort -u  # unique lines
<VoidAtValhalla> Truebattleaxe88: ugh ... overkill
<Truebattleaxe88> mainly just tinkering with all of them
<Truebattleaxe88> I prefer KDE when my wife needs to use the computer.  I prefer XFCE
<Arch-TK> you mean your wife prefers XFCE
<Truebattleaxe88> well she is familiar with both.  I don't really have a set preference
<VoidAtValhalla> use dwm then ^_^
<Truebattleaxe88> I'm trying to find a windows manager that is really customizable that I can still have a start panel and has my set of applications
<mips> openbox once setup is all i would ever need, second choice would be xfce
<Truebattleaxe88> never tried openbox
<BluesKaj> Truebattleaxe88. KDE ftw! there
<Truebattleaxe88> BluesKaj: you think KDE is horrible?  I find it very much like windows.  Which I don't like
<Truebattleaxe88> can someone tell me a little bit more about MIR.  I just read on it the other day. Kind of confused as to what it really is
<BluesKaj> FTW means for the win , Truebattleaxe88
<Truebattleaxe88> ahh gotcha. my mistake
<lecoeus> kde can look like windows, os x, gnome, unity or a minimalistic wm...
<VoidAtValhalla> Truebattleaxe88: awesome wm
<adas> VoidAtValhalla: just wget http://www.nyaa.se/?page=rss&term=[HorribleSubs]+Naruto+Shippuuden+-++[720p].mkv ?
<Truebattleaxe88> VoidAtValhalla: seems very minimalistic and something I'd like to test out in a virtual machine
<adas> or curl *
<Truebattleaxe88> So what is this about Mir?
<Truebattleaxe88> its replacing unity?
<BluesKaj> rep0lacing X'
<Truebattleaxe88> what exactly does that mean?
<BluesKaj> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Truebattleaxe88> so mir will do the same thing?
<Kalculus> I have a laptop with a touchscreen.  When I use Ubuntu it gets rid of the mouse cursor and the touchpad just lets me scroll.  I have to use the touchscreen to click stuff.  How do I make the mouse cursor come back when I use the touchpad?
<Truebattleaxe88> I'm a little confused
<Truebattleaxe88> so for example I have 14.04 on my laptop. which is running X.  I can replace that with mir?
<itgeekwhisperer> I'm trying to install zimbra desktop... not really familiar with commands... is there a simple way to install after downloading??\
<Beldar> Kalculus, Any other OS you have seen have a cursor with touch capability, I have never seen it.
<zerooneone> i'd like to make a package from apt-get source ruby1.9.3 but apt tells me Picking 'ruby1.9.1' as source package instead of 'ruby1.9.3' how can i get the version i want?
<lotuspsychje> !mir | Truebattleaxe88
<ubottu> Truebattleaxe88: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Beldar> zerooneone, check the ppa's anything not in the repos is not supported is all.
<Kalculus> Beldar: Windows lets me use both the touch and the trackpad for the mouse with cursor
<fishcooker> my installation of 12.04.1 server stuck on 10%
<Beldar> Kalculus, Ah I see that makes sense, not sure in ubuntu my self, I have no touch with a pad.
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: on what part is that?
<fishcooker> what happen here.. how do i know the log?.. in case amd64 installation here
<fishcooker> loading additional components
<fishcooker> retrieveing fs-core-modules-3.2xxx-generic-di
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: setup freezes?
<bekks> fishcooker: did you compare the md5sum of the medium prior installing?
<fishcooker> yes
<fishcooker> yess
<Kalculus> Beldar: sometimes i can use the trackpad to get the cursor to show up in Ubuntu.  after i touch the screen though, the cursor disappears and i don't know how to get it back.  Even if i touch the trackpad, it only allows me to scroll
<fishcooker> i do
<fishcooker> match bekks lotuspsychje
<bekks> fishcooker: Only of the iso, or of the cd/dvd after burning it?
<fishcooker> yesss
<ForSpareParts> I'm sharing my laptop's wireless connection with a Raspberry Pi over ethernet, using the standard GUI networking tools. Is there a way to see what IP address the Pi was assigned so that I can SSH to it?
<fishcooker> how do i know the log installation here?
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: what medium are you using? usb or dvd?
<fishcooker> usb
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: maybe this can help: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16757262/ubuntu-server-12-04-usb-installation-fails
<fishcooker> ok thanks lotuspsychje..
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: did you download the iso from official server?
<BluesKaj> ForSpareParts. if config will show router/modem IP , then type the IP in a browser to access the modem and find the device IPs listed there
<BluesKaj> err ifconfig
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate :p
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje. hi
<ForSpareParts> BluesKaj, I can't access my router, unfortunately, since I'm on a university wireless network.
<zerooneone> Beldar: i don't PPA is what I want. I just want to compile a ruby1.9.3 with --enable-shared and make a package out of it. i can support it myself
<ForSpareParts> Somebody on the #raspberrypi channel helped me out, so I've got it now.
<BluesKaj> ForSpareParts. run ifconfig on both computers and look for the net addr on each one
<trism> zerooneone: ruby1.9.1 is the correct source name, they just stopped renaming the source package with each version, though they should have stopped with 1.9 instead
<BluesKaj> ForSpareParts. inet add , rather
<ForSpareParts> BluesKaj, Also can't do that, because I don't have a monitor or keyboard to hook up to the Pi. Somebody else on the #raspberrypi channel helped me out, though, so I've got it.
<BluesKaj> ok
<ForSpareParts> BluesKaj, They had a solution involving fping
<trism> zerooneone: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby1.9.1 is actually 1.9.3 on every version except 10.04
<abcd123> how to get list of groups that I am in from /etc/groups? cat /etc/group | grep user getse beginning? adm:x:4:username from  but what do I need to type if I want only adm par from th
<abcd123> typo...
<BluesKaj> ForSpareParts. ok < i'll check that out
<trism> abcd123: groups
<lecoeus> abcd123: can't you type groups?
<abcd123> how to get list of groups that I am in from /etc/groups? cat /etc/group | grep user gets adm:x:4:username from  but what do I need to type if I want only adm par from the beginning? *
<abcd123> my task was to get it from that file.
<zerooneone> trism: that's retarded thanks for pointing it out
<lecoeus> abcd123: you can parse :-delimited values with the command cut
<manlin> abcd123: just 'groups' command will do
<abcd123> how do I use cut for that purpose?
<BobSwinkels> I have installed netbeans, the instalation is an sh file. But i cant see it in the list of my installed applications. Do i have to browse to the directory when i want to start netbeans every time or is there an easier way???
<reisio> abcd123: with cut you specify a delimiter and a field that you want, man cut
<lecoeus> abcd123: cut -d ':' -f 1
<reisio> or lecoeus could just blurt it out :p
<lecoeus> reisio: i hate to leave people in suspense :)
<TheHustle> Hello, I have an external usb enclosure that windows 7 won't accept it, if I switch to ubuntu, will ubuntu accept it?
<bekks> BobSwinkels: you have to create a menu shortcut.
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: in what format is your hd
<bekks> TheHustle: we dont know. It may be broken.
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje: it's ide
<reisio> I like to see if they have a care to learn anything at all on their own :p and then if they're too desperate tell them :p
<abcd123> tnx
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: fat32 ntfs?
<geirha> abcd123: Is this homework since you have to do it backwards?
<lecoeus> you are probably right
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje: it's a dvd drive inside
<abcd123> yes, we have to study uxix commands.
<BobSwinkels> bekks: How can i create a menu shortcut
<abcd123> I am new to grep and cut
<abcd123> rest of commands I know from earlier times
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: an external usb enclosure with dvd-writer?no hd?
<fishcooker> yes from official mirror and check it on the hash, lotuspsychje.. im installing the 12.04.3-server-amd64
<jhutchins_wk> TheHustle: Most hardware like taht works fine in Linux.
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, that's correct
<jhutchins_wk> TheHustle: Windows sometimes needs drivers for it, but it's possible something has failed.
<abcd123> but I havent had need for these before so I needed little hint on these
<jhutchins_wk> TheHustle: We don't know what you mean that "windows 7 won't accept it".
<geirha> abcd123: Then keep in mind that grep and cut are standard commands, but the commands you find on common linux systems, generally have a lot more features than the standard unix tools
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: ok mate, maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might also know your issue?
<geirha> abcd123: so whatever you learn about grep and cut in Ubuntu may not work on unix systems
<TheHustle> jhutchins_wk, windows shows the enclosure in device manager for about 5-6 seconds then disconnects
<jhutchins_wk> TheHustle: Only way to know for sure is to try.
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: join the ##hardware channel for device problems, they might wanna help you further
<TheHustle> jhutchins_wk, will ubuntu automatically detect it?
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, thank you
<Beldar> fishcooker, There is a net install you might try.
<abcd123> in OS course we have both win 8 and ubuntu. I hate win 8 for it is difficult lol. Ubuntu is much easier -  all I need to do is enter the command and I dont even have to know from where I can do it using GUI :)
<jhutchins_wk> TheHustle: Like I said: try it.
<jhutchins_wk> TheHustle: Linux usually does just fine with USB external drives, but they're all different.
<TheHustle> jhutchins_wk, ok, thank you
<BobSwinkels> TheHustle: I think ubuntu won't
<jhutchins_wk> TheHustle: I used to have to keep three different drives to boot various hardware I worked with.  They all detected the drive when running, but some would only boot to a particular drive and not others.
<jhutchins_wk> TheHustle: Ignore BobSwinkels
<BobSwinkels> TheHustle: There is first an easy windows 7 fix which you should try
<cer> hi everybody .... is there a way to visualise package information, after installation, using command line?
<reisio> cer: dpkg -L  package
<BobSwinkels> TheHustle: Wait a moment i am schearching for the folder
<lotuspsychje> BobSwinkels: plz no windows support here
<zerooneone> i feel dirty now BobSwinkels
<geirha> abcd123: so it's covering windows and linux, not unix
<lotuspsychje> cer: what you mean visualize?
<cer> reisio: not really, that visualises package content not package information (like description)
<anonymous> hello
<abcd123> are they different?
<cer> lotuspsychje: come on, show on the standard output
<BobSwinkels> TheHustle: Go to start and type devmgmt.msc in the search box
<lotuspsychje> BobSwinkels: dont support windows issues here
<zerooneone> cer: do you want blinking text and stuff like that?
<lotuspsychje> BobSwinkels: there is a ##windows channel for that
<BobSwinkels> TheHustle: Go there to your usb and with right mouse click on uninstall
<cer> zerooneone: what?
<Guest33014> Russia -__-
<geirha> abcd123: yes they are different in many aspects, yet very similar
<BobSwinkels> TheHustle: Then reboot your PC
<BobSwinkels> Sorry Guys
<cer> zerooneone: just package description, architecture and so on would be goog
<Guest33014> ?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | Guest33014
<ubottu> Guest33014: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> !ru | Guest33014
<tozen> Guest33014: voprosy?
<jhutchins_wk> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<reisio> cer: apt-cache search / aptitude search
<jhutchins_wk> Er, that wasn't it either.
<Guest33014> Ne rabotaet russia
<Guest33014> tolko english
<lotuspsychje> !english | Guest33014
<ubottu> Guest33014: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cer> reisio: oh finally found .... apt-cache show or dpkg -p
<reisio> cer: gj
<cer> reisio: thanks for your help!
<T4b> I've forgotten which port the CUPS administration web interface runs on. Now I'm sure I would find out which port it runs on if I consulted documentation. But I wonder how I would go about finding it out without docs. There is some tool which can scan all ports and tell me what is running on which one, isn't there?
<lotuspsychje> !cups | T4b
<ubottu> T4b: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> T4b: nmap portscan might help you aswell
<T4b> lotuspsychje: Not my question.
<T4b> yes, that /was/ my question
<jhutchins_wk> T4b: netstat
<jhutchins_wk> T4b: Also nmap/
<T4b> I'm pretty sure what I had in mind was nmap. Thanks!
<darkelfjuggalo1> I did a Fresh install of Ubuntu 13.10 into an Acer Aspire 5534. Everything is working well. until I have attempted to load a Flash based game on Facebook. This game pops up the ususal Adobe message to allow the game to store information to my device... the buttons will not respond to allow or deny... I've used other devices in 13.04 and 13.10 that have not had this problem... is anyone else here familiar with this situation in their own experien
<Anuska> this kernel have  Quote support?
<Anuska> this kernel have  Quota support?
<jhutchins_wk> I'm surprized that cups never made into /etc/services.
<geirha> T4b: or lsof
<smoores> how can i manage a set of ssh connections?
<smoores> looking for something like putty
<zykotick9> smoores: fyi putty is in ubuntu repos
<zykotick9> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.63-1 (saucy), package size 330 kB, installed size 815 kB
<Anuska> wow
<smoores> welp
<Anuska> why not use terminal+ssh?
<geirha> jhutchins_wk: getent services ipp
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo1: what flash version did you install?
<smoores> Anuska, dont want to remember all the connections i have?
<Anuska> aham
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo1: did you try google-chrome if it has same issue?
<Anuska> !info grpquota
<ubottu> Package grpquota does not exist in saucy
<Anuska> !info usrquota
<ubottu> Package usrquota does not exist in saucy
<xangua> darkelfjuggalo1: yes, don't remember if it's a bug or adobe or compiz but you can install flashplugin-adobe package from the Partner repository with installs a gtk configuration tool to manage flash plugins permissions
<darkelfjuggalo1> lotuspsycheje The latest available.. 11, and I have attempted to install Chrome and it fails to bring up the Authentication to proceed with it... I attemtped in Opera and Firefox with the same issue
<lapion> is there any way to save a list of all installs on a system ?
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (saucy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<Beldar> lapion, List or clones?
<darkelfjuggalo1> xangua, can you give me a Pastebin with the step by step
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo1: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<xangua> darkelfjuggalo1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-adobe
<Beldar> lapion, What is your definition of a list is what I mean.
<lapion> lik in synaptic you can save a list of markings so you can install them on another system as well.. however it doesn't save all the markings only the freshly set markings before installing them
<xangua> darkelfjuggalo1: sorry, the package name is adobe-flashplugin
<Anuska> !info quota
<ubottu> quota (source: quota): disk quota management tools. In component main, is optional. Version 4.01-3 (saucy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<nkosi> leave
<zykotick9> lapion: for a pure list see "dpkg -l".  if you want to be able "clone" a system see "/msg ubottu clone" for an app that does it.
<nkosi> exit
<vanishing> nkosi: /quit
<balazs> Has anyone successfully compiled a driver for a 300MBS Medialink USB wireless adapter
<balazs> ?
<darkelfjuggalo1> pakage adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Beldar> lapion, use nicks here you can tab complete them.  use this for a package list, can be run in a terminal or synaptic on a install.  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<jhutchins_wk> darkelfjuggalo1: Perhaps you need to enable universe?  I'm not sure which repo it's in.
<reisio> lapion: aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'
<Beldar> lapion, That is the save command the reinstall is another in the cli.
<xangua> !partner | you might need to enable the repository darkelfjuggalo1 and then run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> you might need to enable the repository darkelfjuggalo1 and then run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<vanishing> probably partner
<jhutchins_wk> Anuska: putty gives you a GUI that manages and rembers connections.
<jhutchins_wk> Anuska: That way you don't have to put them all in .ssh/config and remember their nicknames.
<jhutchins_wk> Anuska: Since it's 1:1 with putty for Windows it makes for an easy transition.
<lapion> Beldar, zykotick9 reisio lotuspsychje thank you.
<jhutchins_wk> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<estudiante> dshj
<estudiante> mas
<Beldar> lapion, Good luck, package lits do make installs go fast.
<estudiante> q
<Beldar> lists*
<estudiante> m
<Rory> In the Lynx web browser running in screen, when I resize the terminal is there a way to force the text to re-flow? Ctrl-L doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> Rory: i use links2 maybe works there?
<Rory> lotuspsychje: I don't know anything about text-based web browsers, I just used lynx because it was the only one I've ever used - I'll try that
<reisio> Rory: just works over here
<geirha> Rory: -nonrestarting_sigwinch
<reisio> Rory: are you using -x or something?
<Rory> reisio: As a flag to what?
<reisio> screen
<Rory> reisio: No. Myenvironment is terminator -> ssh -> screen -> lynx
<reisio> could also be related to the particular website
<Rory> lotuspsychje: Does it re-flow if you fiddle with window splitting in screen?
<darkelfjuggalo1> Installed and updated all of that, the buttons still will not respond
<lotuspsychje> Rory: terminator holds 4 screens split and stuff right
<reisio> Rory: oh it's because you ssh'd
<Rory> lotuspsychje: n-split terminals actually, but that's not relevant here. Trying links2 now
<darkelfjuggalo1> lotuspsycheje what is the universe you were talking about?
<piera> ciao
<piera> !list
<ubottu> piera: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> !it | piera
<ubottu> piera: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Rory> reisio: Oh? Will this affect anything like this? usually a ctrl-L is enough to sort out weird formatting from resizing
<reisio> Rory: I'm assuming the cols/rows are read by ssh and assumed for the duration
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | darkelfjuggalo1
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo1: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 59 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<reisio> probably lots of ways around it, though
<darkelfjuggalo1> ok i did that also
<Rory> links2 http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/18/bofh_2011_episode_3/
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo1: did you install flash from web or software centre?
<darkelfjuggalo1> Web?
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo1: from adobe website
<darkelfjuggalo1> yes... is that a problem?
<Rory> (oops - ctrl-A tab!) lotuspsychje links2 is working, and is nicer anyway, thanks a lot :)
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo1: you can try flashplugin-installer maybe
<lotuspsychje> !info flashplugin-installer | darkelfjuggalo1
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo1: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.327ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Anuska> question about partion on  ubuntu
<Anuska> is oky if i do 4 partiton?
<lotuspsychje> Rory: np mate
<Anuska> 1) / , 2) swap  3) /boot , 4) /home ?
<Rory> Anuska: Yes that will work
<lotuspsychje> !partition | Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<xangua> darkelfjuggalo1: like I said, adobe-flashplugin will Also install a GTK aplication to manage flashplugin permissions, search for 'FLash' in the dash
<vanishing> Anuska: don't see why you can't
<Anuska> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jc_> how would i go about finishing a netflix installation? netlix seemed to have finished downloading, it noticed that i didnt have grub wine installed so i clicked ok to download it and then my power went out. i went to click on netflix and nothing happens. how do i fix this?
<darkelfjuggalo1> xangua the problem isn't that there are permissions it is that i cant allow permissions
<Rory> Anuska: You don't *need* to use gparted, you can just set them up during the installation of Ubuntu
<vanishing> jc_: there is no netflix support in linux..only through wine
<xangua> darkelfjuggalo1: you can manage the permissions in the GTK aplication like i said, again
<Anuska> i will try , thanks
<jc_> yes i know. how do i finish it?
<vanishing> jc_: by netflix i think you are saying silverlight, you can look up pipelight
<jc_> so im just guessing no one has ever had this problem
<darkelfjuggalo1> i did as you instructed and all the search comes up with is the tarball from adobe.com and the downloads folder where the tarball is saved
<vanishing> jc_: look up pipelight
<vanishing> webupd8 should have a blog about it, containing instructions of how to get it up and running
<Beldar> Anuska, This an empty HD?
<abradley> initially, when I installed ubuntu server I chose "do not install updates" because it was going to be a sandbox. Now it has evolved into a production machine and I'd like to have it install security updates automatically. Where would I go to change this settings?
<Anuska> yes
<Anuska> i test in VM
<Anuska> i want to configure & partiton perfect in future the linux
<Anuska> and i want to use quota / etc this stuff
<Anuska> :)
<lotuspsychje> abradley: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help you also
<Beldar> Anuska, And your aware of the differences of primary partitions and an extended containing logical partitions and the limitations in these?
<Anuska> yes
<xangua> darkelfjuggalo1: Just installed adoble-flashplugin and it's there http://i.imgur.com/uvPnw6c.png http://i.imgur.com/tLnG5Yd.png
<Beldar> Anuska, cool.
<Anuska> i go a course of linux
<Anuska> and i do test on ubuntu
<Anuska> at home & at school :) all used ubuntu
<Beldar> Anuska, Just wanted to make sure as you mentioned 4 partitions is all.
<Anuska> yes :)
<Beldar> no type of partitions was discussed
<Anuska> 1) 83 , 2) 82  , 3) 83 , 4) swap
<fishcooker1> lotuspsychje: it seems that 12.04.3 surpass the previous one.. progressing on 50% right now.. Beldar: where is the net install iso.. i can't see it on ubuntu release.
<Anuska> 83 is / and /home
<ginsun> I have a script with the permissions: -rwSr-Sr-x  <--- does the S mean that setuid 0 has been applied to it?
<lotuspsychje> !permissions | ginsun
<ubottu> ginsun: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Bolded> hello
<ginsun> lotuspsychje, thanks, I'll have a look!
<Bolded> Hi i am trying to install ubuntu on my dedicated server via IPMI and it seems like its stuck on this for 30 mins http://gyazo.com/8dc37f9bee7731384868100140b6402a
<Bolded> is that ok ?
<Anuska> Acl is someting like quota or is only for permission file/folder/acces?
<ginsun> lotuspsychje, no word about the 'S' though :-(
<Beldar> fishcooker1, The advantage of a net install is you get what is in the repos up to date, no updates after the install. However it is a text install.  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<lotuspsychje> Bolded: doesnt look like an error to me
<geirha> Anuska: Access Control Lists. It gives you more finegrained permissions
<Bolded> lotuspsychje:  ok thanks i have mounted the iso via my desktop and hte install is super slow
<Bolded> however i can mount a url and i tried to use the ubuntu link but it didnt work
<lotuspsychje> Bolded: but never installed ubuntu server before, not sure if it takes longer to install
<Bolded> any other methods
<Bolded> sorry its desktop
<lotuspsychje> Bolded: oh ok
<Beldar> fishcooker1, server is probably a text install as well, never done it myself, the net has a lot of options including multiple server ops and desktops as well.
<lotuspsychje> Bolded: version and architecture?
<darkelfjuggalo1> xangua http://oi41.tinypic.com/1zp47jr.jpg
<Bolded> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64
<xangua> darkelfjuggalo1: perhaps adobe-flashplugin  missed to install adobe-flash-properties-gtk ?
<lotuspsychje> Bolded: is your machine rather new hardware?
<Bolded> lotuspsychje:  CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1240 3.30Ghz + IPMI   RAM: 24GB  Hard drive(s): 2x 2TB HW RAID
<lotuspsychje> Bolded: should go fast then :p, well wait a little longer if still freeze try install again
<lotuspsychje> Bolded: usb or dvd install?
<dannymichel> Can someone give me ONE good reason Ubuntu disabled the system tray?
<geekmasterflash> I have a very strange problem. When I boot up, my USB devices all deactivate when GDM initiates. If I log in, they come back on after about 10 minutes, but otherwise they stay off. This can be a hiuge pain in the rear, since my keyboard and mouse are USB (i have since connected my keyboard to a usb/ps2 converter to at least be able to sign in) Anyone know what the issue is, or how I might go about fixing it?
<Bolded> lotuspsychje:  the server is located in france and im in canada ive mounted the iso via my desktop to the IPMI management lol
<Bolded> but good stuff its configuring boot laoder now :)
<Bolded> my upload is slow so i think thats the reason
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Bolded
<ubottu> Bolded: Glad you made it! :-)
<geekmasterflash> dannymichel: There has been some horrible memory leak issues on 13.10 dealing with the tray and panels
<lotuspsychje> dannymichel: you mean time in 13.10?
<Bolded> it was pretty hard i was hoping to use a iso hosted to install but it failed miserably only option was to mount from home and upp it slowly lol
<dannymichel> i thought they did in 12.04 too, but yes, in 13.10 lotuspsychje
<darkelfjuggalo1> how do i go in and set specific permissions manually?
<Bolded> but now its running grub install
<dannymichel> i dont understand what you're implying or trying to say geekmasterflash
<lotuspsychje> geekmasterflash: did you set bios to boot usb keyboard and mouse?
<fishcooker1> i want to encrypt my home folder, but if something going wrong(in case i can't login) will it readible ?
<reisio> fishcooker1: as long as you remember the passphrase
<dannymichel> What is the reason Ubuntu has disabled all apps in the system tray and forces EVEERYONE to hack it just to get it back. What is ONE good reason why they did that?
<reisio> dannymichel: that's probably GNOME's doing
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker1: you should also not forget your username and password on ubuntu
<darkelfjuggalo1> nvm, i found how to, but the specific one giving me all the problems is listed to allow, but the allow dialogue will not go away[i have reloaded it a few times]
<reisio> dannymichel: they probably did it to be more like Mac OS, which is ever GNOME's motivation
<geekmasterflash> dannymichel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1199877
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1199877 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service memory leak and 100% CPU usage" [High,In progress]
<reisio> dannymichel: if you don't like Mac OS, try Xfce (also if you do, Xfce is flexible that way)
<lotuspsychje> dannymichel: dont shoot us okay :p
<dannymichel> system tray is enabled in Mac OS X reisio . OS X is my main.
<JoshuaP> Sooo.. I seem to have sound drivers active, though i have no indicators and no volume.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | JoshuaP
<ubottu> JoshuaP: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dannymichel> you're saying they didnt intentionally disable the tray geekmasterflash ? its a bug?
<zykotick9> JoshuaP: did you remove Pulse from your system?
<JoshuaP> zykotick9: yes.
<geekmasterflash> dannymichel: It's possible it's part of the bug, or that it's been disabled as means to fix the leak.
<Beldar> dannymichel, I heard it was to irritate you. ;)
<zykotick9> JoshuaP: that's normal/expected then!
<JoshuaP> zykotick9: in an attempt to get IDJC, jackd, and alsa to function properly
<JoshuaP> BUT
<JoshuaP> i re-installed it
<JoshuaP> zykotick9: i re-installed pulse and rebooted, still nothing.
<ppokuyh> hi
<reisio> hi
<zykotick9> JoshuaP: good luck...
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, ubuntu is now installed, what's happening now is, when i insert a disk into the external drive, the disk spins up then spins down then spins up and spins down then ticks
<ppokuyh> how to set up a server from Ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<JoshuaP> So.. two thousand people in a channel, and not one of them can fix the sound?
<guzzlefry> hey folk
<reisio> heyo
<dannymichel> Completely ridiculous http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/raring-retires-system-tray-whitelist
<guzzlefry> What should permissions for my SSL certificate be? I tried read-only with root but that doesn't seem to work.
<reisio> JoshuaP: fixed
<JoshuaP> reisio: ?
<guzzlefry> oh wait, ignore me, trying something first. :P
<darkelfjuggalo1> I have restarted the device in question and the problem persists despite there should not be a problem...as long as the Adobe Flash Player Settings Dialogue is up, i cannot do anythin inside the game itself.
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: any errors in /var/log/syslog.1 ?
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, ill have a look
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, would the usb device of been automatically detected?
<TheHustle> if so, how could i tell?
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: you are aware that /var/log/syslog is the current one right?
<ppokuyh> how to set up a server from ubuntu desktop?
 * JoshuaP sighs at the little hope
<reisio> ppokuyh: install apache
<JoshuaP> ppokuyh: install lamp
<topper4125> LAMP Stack
<zykotick9> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ppokuyh> k, thx guys, Ill install lamp or apache lol, what is the best?
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: seems like it shows syslog now yes, but had syslog.1 in the past also
<derfus> lamp includes an apache server
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: syslog.1 systlog.2.gz are teh OLD logs...
<ikonia> ppokuyh: perhaps doing a little bit of basic research would benifit you
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: okay tnx
<Anuska> i like ubuntu, becouse have a lot of documentation
<reisio> ppokuyh: if you need a web server, install a web server
<Anuska> question: on gnome the flash on firefox is stable or crashed?
<reisio> ppokuyh: if you need something else, install that
<ppokuyh> ikonia, I did, ppl said that I need to install Samba
<ikonia> ppokuyh: then why are you talking about "lamp" and "apache"
<derfus> node.js imo is simpler and funner than apache and php
<ikonia> not if you want to run php applications
<topper4125> are you wanting a file server or a website?
<ppokuyh> ikonia, people were suggesting to install it
<ppokuyh> file server
<ikonia> ppokuyh: what do you want to actually "do"
<perro81> hi a have a problem wen install office 2010 with wine i realy install frameworck 2.0
<topper4125> for file server samba would be the 'thing to use'
<ikonia> ppokuyh: ok, so forget "lamp" - you just want to share files over a network, correct ?
<ppokuyh> ikonia, I want to sync files between my main computer and my smartphone when I need
<zykotick9> perro81: ask in #winehq
<ikonia> ppokuyh: syncing files is a different thing to "sharing file systems"
<ikonia> ppokuyh: how/if your phone can sync files will depend on your phones OS, it's applications available to it and it's linux support
<lotuspsychje> perro81: you have an issue on libreoffice?
<Anuska> question: /boot / home need to be LVM?
<topper4125> !ubuntu-one | ppokuyh
<ubottu> ppokuyh: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Bolded> lotuspsychje:  thank you for oyur help :)
<Anuska> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> Bolded: np mate
<perro81> no libreoffice is ok
<ppokuyh> ikonia thx for all the answers, in fact I need a server, not a cloud service, I want to to create contact from Owncloud
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, i ran "sudo lshw -short" and it's detected :D
<ikonia> ppokuyh: that doesn't change what I said to you
<TheHustle> only issue i have now is the disk spins up and spins down,
<ppokuyh> ikonia, I heard of Caldav to sync
<th0r> Ppokuyh: use samba on the computer and SyncMe on the phone (unless it is iOS)
<ikonia> ppokuyh: that doesn't change what I said
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: does it show in /media?
<ikonia> ppokuyh: re-read what I said, and look into that
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, ill go have a check, but it displays under "sudo lshw -short" as "storage"
<Madwill> is there a way to know the "max opened files" of a certain process
<Madwill> I know there is a way using PID this information is somewhere maybe in proc
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: you dont have an usb hub in between laptop and external dvd right?
<ppokuyh> ikonia about web-server?
<Madwill> i'd just like to make sure the ulimit is correctly set while being called by startup script of a certain app
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, no, i'm using my pc at the moment
<ikonia> ppokuyh: no
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: i mean its connected directly to pc?
<ppokuyh> ikonia I got Android's phone
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, directly to the motherboard yes
<TheHustle> at the back of the pc
<ikonia> ppokuyh: there are many types of android phone and versions, do the rsearch I suggested
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: you sure they are usb 2.0?
<ppokuyh> ikonia, yes I got Owncloud and Cardav
<ppokuyh> ikonia to sync between a server and my phone
<TheHustle> yes, it's a modern motherboard as it only has sata ports on the board, no ide
<TheHustle> purchased it from ebuyer
<ikonia> ppokuyh: have you checked if your phone has applications to allow that to work
<ppokuyh> ikonia, to sync, that's okay
<ikonia> ppokuyh: have you checked if your phone has applications to allow that to work
<ppokuyh> ikonia, yes caldav and owncloud
<fishcooker1> as long as i remember the passphrase and username i will unlock the encryption folder, btw how to input the passphrase automatically(eg: i want to echo a file to input the passphrase) in case i want this box start and after automatically login and decrypt the home folder
<ikonia> ppokuyh: so if that works why are you asking "what should I use", you know the answer
<darkelfjuggalo1> Does anyone else have suggestions? I have installed adobe-flashplugin, flashplugin-installer, the adobe flash gtk program, I have checked permissions, I have restarted device[Acer Aspire 5534 AD Anthalon 64], i have i have cleared available permissions and manually input them in as the program requesting the permission specifies, and I still get the Adobe Flash settings dialogue asking for permission, but i cannot click the button to either acce
<ppokuyh> th0r, hi how to use Samba?
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: what happens if you put a dvd movie in?
<ikonia> ppokuyh: why are you looking at samba
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, ill go test it, brb
<ikonia> ppokuyh: that has nothing to do with the applications you've just said you want to use
<ppokuyh> ikonia, someone suggested to install Samba and an apps to sync
<ikonia> ppokuyh: but that's not what you are doing - you've told me what you are doing with owncloud
<ikonia> ppokuyh: so why are you looking at samba, when you know what you are doing
<ppokuyh> ikonia, I did consider the suggestion of Thor
<ikonia> ppokuyh: does your phone network mounting of file systems ?
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: Hey, when it comes to flashsettings, they rarely work "in browser" to accept or decline. Typically, you need to go to the flash manager website to get settings right
<ikonia> ppokuyh: does your phone support directory syncronization of network file systems ?
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager04.html
<ppokuyh> ikonia, with Es file manager yes
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, /media is empty, dvd does the same, spins up and down and up and down
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: There you can enter trusted sites to allow them access to mic and camera, or save files
<darkelfjuggalo1> ok thank you
<ikonia> ppokuyh: ok, so in that case you can use samba to setup a shared file system, mount it on your phone and setup (from your phone - not samba) directory syncrionzation
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: try to install vlc player, if that doesnt play your movie, device might be broken..check syslog also for errors on dvd
<ppokuyh> ikonia, thx for your help, I appreciate, how to use Samba?
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, how do i open /var/log/syslog?
<ikonia> ppokuyh: do the basic research it's not a 1 line response, it's reasonable complex to setup properly
<tokam> today I upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 and I experience that using gnome-session-fallback, the length of the tastbars does not scale up to the monitor length, as it did on ubuntu 13.04.
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: the logviewer icon
<ppokuyh> ikonia, k I'll look into thtat
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: or gedit
<ALXTorresC> de que estamos hablando?
<vohe> Someone knows about ubuntu applications? I search an application for archiving notes sheets.
<reisio> ALXTorresC: #ubuntu-es
<ALXTorresC> mmm
<zykotick9> vohe: "archiving notes sheets" can you re-word that perhaps?
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<ISOcrates> Guys, I'm trying to install 13.10 x64 onto my server but this is what I'm getting everytime.  Trying to install on RAID10, which is set up  via hardware: http://tinyurl.com/lcpg8e4 - Any help would be much appreciated
<darkelfjuggalo1> geekmasterflash ; i can't see how to manually add a websiter
<Beldar> vohe, Never seen a specific app for archiving personal notes.
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: See that drop down on the link that says "Edit Locations"
<Boneheads1999> I need help.  In Firefox, no youtube videos will load.  it's just a white rectangle where the player should be.
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: One of the options there is "Add location"
<Jordan_U> ISOcrates: 1: Did you run the CD integrity check at boot? 2: Why aren't you using the Server install image?
<vohe> Zykotick9: notes for a choir needs to store, sort, and find in a database
<darkelfjuggalo1> no i do not see it
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: on the link I sent, does the settings manager display?
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: If not, you don't have flash properly installed.
<JoshuaP> How to i get the volume applet back?
<Beldar> JoshuaP, what desktop, and did you remove it somehow?
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: If so, you should see a page that says "always ask" "always allow" "always deny" radio buttons
<darkelfjuggalo1> a flash embed object that looks similar to the dialogue pops up
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: In that screen, bottom right just above the input text field is a drop down
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, device offlined - not ready after error recovery, is the last message in the error log
<joseph__> hey guys sorry to interrupt but, how do i launch applications from the terminal
<ISOcrates> Jordan_U: I did not do that, I will now. I like having the option to VNC in to do stuff on the desktop from time to time
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: That says "Edit locations..."
<zykotick9> vohe: are we talking music-notes, or just text notes?  if it's text, check out Tomboy (or Gnote the non-mono-contaiminated fork)
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: Select it, and choose the option "Add location"
<zykotick9> !tab > vohe
<ubottu> vohe, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364543
<derfus> joseph__: you type the name of the app and press enter
<darkelfjuggalo1> i found it, the wrong tab loaded
<joseph__> thank you
<JoshuaP> Beldar: it went away after i uninstalled pulseaudio, then i re-installed it, and now it is gone
<derfus> yw
<Iulia> hello everyone!  Please, can anyone recommend me a good and easy software similar to openbravo or gnucash but easier ? Many thanks
<Beldar> JoshuaP, Have you logged out and back in or rebooted to see if it shows?
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, oh no, so the enclosure doesn't work in ubuntu :(
<vohe> sorry i got disconnect..
<lotuspsychje> TheHustle: not sure, never tryed such device yet
<bekks> Iulia: kmymoney2
<geekmasterflash> Iulia: Openbravo is generally the easiest one I know about. If those are too hard to figure, maybe you can try to install Quickbooks via Wine?
<vohe> who send me a pm?
<Iulia> Openbravo seems to be nice and good but I don't want vmware
<zykotick9> vohe: i sent !tab from ubottu to you via-PM?
<Iulia> It¡s possible to install without it?
<zykotick9> !tab > vohe
<ubottu> vohe, please see my private message
<geekmasterflash> Iulia: Quickbooks 6.0 is platinum capatablility with Wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=868
<Iulia> thanks
<darkelfjuggalo1> i swear i hate these games my dad plays... they suck on gameplay, story line and resource [the whole computer should not freeze for 5 minutes loading one game page]
<Boneheads1999> Is there a chance flash isn't working for me because my video drivers are too old?
<vohe> zykotick9: sry, i used a irc client on an android (without Tab Key)
<zykotick9> vohe: ahhh.
<ikonia> Boneheads1999: flash is just massivly limiting on linux
<Boneheads1999> or graphics card or whatever
<ikonia> Boneheads1999: it's support has stopped and as applications move forward using newer versions of the plugin, less works
<Boneheads1999> ikonia: then is there some sort of youtube app or something for ubuntu?
<lonewulf85>  anyone know the command to remove a print job in ubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> Boneheads1999: no,
<kandinski> what cli tool for pastebins do you recommend?
<ikonia> Boneheads1999: there is the html5 version of youtube, but that only supports videos encoding in a specific way
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kandinski> preferably one that doesn't use pastebin.com, but a less sucky one?
<kandinski> zykotick9: thanks a lot
<zykotick9> kandinski: pastebinit can be configured to use paste.ubuntu.org and others.
<Boneheads1999> ikonia: have any idea if there's a flash alternative? (not like HTML5, but something that does everything flash would normally do)
<ikonia> Boneheads1999: there isn't one
<TheHustle> lotuspsychje, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782546&p=10948133#post10948133 maybe if i downgrade it'll work?
<darkelfjuggalo1> geekmmasterflash, I added the games location with always allow through the page you game me, and it is still asking when I load the game
<Beldar> Boneheads1999, You get 12.04 installed? Did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: there are other settings to be added
<Jordan_U> Boneheads1999: There are a few Free flash implementations, but none of them are very complete/functional.
<darkelfjuggalo1> oh?
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: You allowed them via security, but you also need to okay them access
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: There should be a tab for privacy
<Boneheads1999> Beldar: I can't remember.. possibly.
<Boneheads1999> Beldar: I'll brb
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: And another for storage
<xangua> Boneheads1999: there is a 'youtube app': Minitube, it can play and download youtube videos
<darkelfjuggalo1> when the computer stopps locking up
<xangua> if that helps
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: You're likely going to have to add the site to all of them
<Boneheads1999> xangua: does it require flash?
<vohe> any idea? I got a Chruch full of choir notes. And i have to manage them with a software.
<xangua> Boneheads1999: no, it doesn't
<JoshuaP> Beldar: yes
<kandinski> I added a ppa but I can't update from it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6455568/
<JoshuaP> Beldar: it still doesnt appear
<fishcooker> i want to encyrpted  my home folder.. and i've plan to put some apps on it that will run after the user login.. is it possible?
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: Also, send me the url so I can see what it is you're attempt to do?
<darkelfjuggalo1> the games url?
<Jordan_U> fishcooker: Yes.
<matematikaadit> It's strange. A copy dialog box missing when copying a large file. And there's no indicator showing.
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: Yes, please.
<darkelfjuggalo1> zynga1-a.akamaihd.net
<hydruid> kandinski: perhaps i t's not referenced as *couch* when it updates
<matematikaadit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1010132
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 887821 in Unity 6.0 "duplicate for #1010132 "Show copy dialog" right click launcher entry doesn't work (on nautilus copy)" [Undecided,New]
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: I am getting an error page when I go there.
<fishcooker> looks promising Jordan_U..LoL
<kandinski> hydruid: how so? the url is listed on update
<hydruid> kandinski: how did you add the PPA?
<kandinski> add-apt-repository
<darkelfjuggalo1> that game is Frontierville by Zynga
<fishcooker> can the passphrase automatically input when the box start
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: http://www.websitedown.info/zynga1-a.akamaihd.net
<hydruid> kandinski: did you get any errors?
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: Well, regardless of that the site is down
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: So, nothing you do will work till they get it back up.
<darkelfjuggalo1> so it's Zyngas fault this is failing, not the device?
<Boneheads1999> Beldar: okay I typed "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<fishcooker> ubuntu of course :-) Jordan_U
<hydruid> kandinski: I would remove it and try adding it back
<patsToms> is there any way to get menu bar like there http://lejup.lv/f/528e80d541f5eugfstar1385070805.png
<Jordan_U> fishcooker: The standard configuration for an encrypted home directory in Ubuntu, using ecryptfs, "unlocks" your files using your login password (so all you need to do is log in, there is no extra step).
<Boneheads1999> Beldar: but now it's at some microsoft contract thing
<kandinski> hydruid: did you look at my paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6455568/ the .list file is all right, and is in the sources.list.d directory
<kandinski> hydruid: will do that
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: Can't say that, but regardless if your device is not working, their site isnt
<geekmasterflash> darkelfjuggalo1: So you can't fix it even if there was a problem
<hydruid> kandinski: that is strange, usually there is at least an error
<fishcooker> thanks Jordan_U you are a kind person LoL
<hydruid> patsToms: that link made me hungry
<Jordan_U> fishcooker: You're welcome.
<patsToms> hyakuhei, haha, true
<Danato> fishcooker: yes he is :D
<hydruid> patsToms: are you talking about the bar at the top?
<aokmanga> hi all
<darkelfjuggalo1> it's Zynga i quit playing their games before this game came out becuase of crap like this... i don't see how they are still in business with such crappy business, my dad can't even complain to them about the poor quality becuase they disabled the report features for this particular game [i wish i understood why he  and my mom still play it]
<Boneheads1999> I need help.  I'm trying to install restricted-extras, but now this popped up in terminal: http://pastebin.com/mDnpKbvk
<aokmanga> i've a question... i've a vps with installed ubuntu server but i can use only ipv6 to connect to it... i installed apache but how can i connect to it through ipv6? is it possible?
<xangua> patsToms: you mean transparent? you can install ubuntu-tweak, or unity-tweak if you are on saucy, to set the panel opacity
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: You've never seen an EULA before?
<kandinski> hydruid: this is weird indeed http://paste.ubuntu.com/6455597/
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: Press tab to select OK, then hit enter
<patsToms> xangua, but it's not full transparent
<hydruid> kandinski: quit grepping it to confirm it's not something else
<Beldar> Boneheads1999, http://askubuntu.com/questions/16225/how-can-i-accept-microsoft-eula-agreement-for-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Boneheads1999> Beldar: I'm good.  geekmasterflash showed me
<darkelfjuggalo1> well i have applied all of the settings as is and I will see when it comes back up
<Beldar> Boneheads1999, Cool, carry on. ;)
<BarackObama_MS> Hi folks.
<xangua> patsToms: it is, I just set it (looks better with a dark background)  http://i.imgur.com/00pvZng.png
<Beldar> BarackObama_MS, Hello Mr. President
 * BarackObama_MS salutes.
<hydruid> BarackObama_MS: have a few minutes from playing all that basketball to ask some Ubuntu questions?
<Beldar> BarackObama_MS, As a representative of remulak, I like your work.
<geekmasterflash> BarackObama_MS: How's my favorite muslim-socalist savior today?
<patsToms> xangua, check my image again - it's full transparent there :b
<Danato> is there a way to add a brightness bar to KDE when I change brightness with the keyboard?
<kandinski> hydruid: but this is a list of all the urls apt-get hits (made with apt-get update): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6455627/
<BarackObama_MS> Beldar: We use Microsoft.
<geirha> kandinski: apt-get update will not show the name of the ppa. it'll just show http://ppa.launchpad.net
<BarackObama_MS> Geekmasterflash: We drop bombs on em.
<kandinski> geirha, aaah
<xangua> patsToms: it is in mine too, if you already set the panel as you wished why are you asking then?
<clouder`grr> i have a wusb54g v1, it connects to my router when I disable security but once I enable wpa or wpa2 it just keeps prompting me for security key. any ideas?
<geekmasterflash> clouder`grr: Ugh, yeah. If you turn on security it will want the security password.
<kandinski> hyddruid, geirha thanks, I was being tetchy tetchy
<geekmasterflash> clouder`grr: You need to find out/set your WPA2 key
<clouder`grr> i do know it
<BarackObama_MS> My network is unsecured.
<clouder`grr> it just keep prompting me even after entering it
<patsToms> xangua, it's not mine screen
<clouder`grr> it does take a little while between prompts
<patsToms> xangua, I have like yours. I found solution on the net, but there is no solution for full transparent
<geekmasterflash> clouder`grr: A little while as in, a day, or as in a few seconds?
<ace_> \server
<clouder`grr> about 15 seconds
<geekmasterflash> clouder`grr: And in that 15 seconds, can you surf?
<clouder`grr> I haven't tried, but I don't see the 'link' light blink at all during that time
<xangua> patsToms: looks fully transparent to me http://i.imgur.com/zv2RGzL.png
<geekmasterflash> clouder`grr: K, then you're router is rejecting your password.
<geekmasterflash> clouder`grr: Might be a typo or wrong case.
<geekmasterflash> clouder`grr: I recommend setting a new password, maybe all the same letter and trying to connect with it. If it takes, then you know the issue is just the password was wrong
<geekmasterflash> clouder`grr: If it doesn't, then you may have some connection issue or some strange bug currently unknown
<clouder`grr> I've checked and rechecked, I'm certain I have the pw correct. I use wpa/wpa2 before, I only disabled it to see if it would connect without security
<patsToms> xangua, ok then
<patsToms> xangua, give me more info, what did you do
<xangua> (15:57:16) xangua: patsToms: you mean transparent? you can install ubuntu-tweak, or unity-tweak if you are on saucy, to set the panel opacity
<patsToms> I will try ubuntu-twak
<clouder`grr> I tested the adapter on a winxp laptop just to be sure it wasn't the adapter and the keys worked and connected
<geekmasterflash> clouder`grr: Okay, but you haven't ruled out typoing now.
<geirha> kandinski: Assuming it provides a package named couchdb, try  apt-cache policy couchdb
<geekmasterflash> clouder`grr: Troubleshooting often means doing things we are sure wont work, just to eliminate them
<kandinski> geirha, it does, thanks
<BarackObama_MS> 127.0.0.1 is fun.
<geekmasterflash> 127.0.0.1 sweet 127.0.0.1
<daftykins> geekmasterflash: nah ::1
<ivanrad> mount -o force -t hfsplus /dev/XXX /mnt/
<ivanrad> doesnt work
<ivanrad> anyone?
<reisio> ivanrad: sup
<ivanrad> need help with mounting read and write hfs+ on ubuntu ive tried everything
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: what error does it spit up?
<ivanrad> mount -o force -t hfsplus /dev/XXX /mnt/
<ivanrad> let me show you
<ikonia> ivanrad: show the exact command you used, and the exact error you get
<MonkeyDust> ivanrad  use pastebin if it is a long error message
<ivanrad> how do i list dev?
<reisio> ivanrad: did you try just mount /dev/XXX /mnt ?
<ikonia> ivanrad: just show us the exact command you are using
<reisio> ivanrad: lsblk -f
<ivanrad> sudo mount -o force -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<ikonia> why force ?
<root____5> hello, i just rebooted my machine and... i dont know what happend, the login screen wont show up, cant start xserver, only got shell access, no write priviliges, in my home directory is a file like "Where is your desktop" and i should use ecryptfs-mount-private to restore/access it. ecryptfs-mount-private wont work, what happened ?!
<ivanrad> http://pastebin.com/796H1bkw
<geekmasterflash> root____5: By any chance, did you log in as root?
<ikonia> ivanrad: that's a different command than you one you just showed us
<ivanrad> okay then the second 1
<ivanrad> whatever will do this
<ikonia> ivanrad: and as you can see it's not an error - it's already mounted
<ivanrad> i want to mount read and write my hfs+
<root____5> geekmasterflash: actually not, my shell/bash shows my real username
<ivanrad> yes but i cant read and write
<ikonia> hfs only has experimental read/write support
<ikonia> and why -o force ?
<Glyde> Having a few problems getting my hardware working, anyone know how to enable a second display, enable form feed for a printer, and getting a wired xbox 360 headset working?
<ivanrad> becuase i want to force it to work?
<geekmasterflash> root____5: Have you logged in as root before?
<ikonia> ivanrad: that's not what -o force is for
<ivanrad> oh okay
<ikonia> ivanrad: knowing what the commands do before using them is critical
<ivanrad> well here this guide doesnt work
<ivanrad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os
<ikonia> ivanrad: look at the difference in the commands you are using and the one in the that guide
<ikonia> ivanrad: you have not followed the guide
<root____5> geekmasterflash: you mean this session or "ever", i think for both, yes.
<ikonia> ivanrad: but I warn you very strongly about trying to use write hfs access in linux
<geekmasterflash> root____5: It's possible root owns something it shouldn't, as I recently has a problem with root owning Xauthority that caused a similar problem
<ivanrad> why? the hard drive has 900 gb
<ivanrad> i need to copy 414 gb
<ikonia> ivanrad: the size has nothing to do with it
<zorrohotzu> ?
<zorrohotzu> ////
<geekmasterflash> root____5: As for the encrypted home folder, what is the error you get when you use  ecryptfs-mount-private?
<ivanrad> okay
<ivanrad> so how do i change the format from hfs+ to ntfs>
<ikonia> ivanrad: 1.) it's clear you are not paying attention to detail - this ia bad and dangerous 2.) HFS write support is experimental
<chaotix> hi...  is there any possible way to make video results from the unity smart scopes open up in totem movie player?
<ikonia> ivanrad: to change the file system you'd need to format(thus deleting the data)
<ivanrad> okay if i dont have a mac are you saying this is impossible?
<root____5> geekmasterflash: brb, got only one systerm
<ikonia> ivanrad: saying what is impossible
<reisio> chaotix: open source, so yes
<ivanrad> trying to change HFS+ to ntfs or whatever linux supports
<ikonia> ivanrad: you can't "change it" you have to re-format it
<ivanrad> okay
<ikonia> ivanrad: and ext4 is the recommended file system for linux
<chaotix> reisio, how?
<ivanrad> so basically i have to go buy a mac
<ikonia> ivanrad: what are you talking about ?? buy a mac
<ikonia> ivanrad: what are you trying to do
<ivanrad> i have a drive that is 1tb big
<reisio> ivanrad: did you try just mount /dev/XXX /mnt ?
<root____5> geekmasterflash: "Private directory is not setup correctly"
<ikonia> reisio: hfs default to read only
<reisio> chaotix: dunno :)
<ivanrad> its formatted to HFS+ i sold my mac got a pc and installed linux because im trying to learn
<ikonia> (and rightly so)
<patsToms> xangua, still herE?
<ivanrad> i need to copy 414 gb of files onto the hard drive
<ivanrad> how do i do it from linux
<ikonia> ivanrad: are you planning on using the drive with a mac again in the future ?
<ivanrad> no
<geekmasterflash> root____5: http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/how-to-recover-crypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<chaotix> does anyone know how to make video results from the unity smart scopes open up in totem movie player?
<ikonia> ivanrad: then the correct solution would be to back the data up off the drive, format it with ext4 and put the data back on - along with the additional data you want to use
<xangua> chaotix: with what does it open it by defaul¿
<ivanrad> how can i back the data up off the drive without a mac
<reisio> ivanrad: did you try just mount /dev/XXX /mnt ?
<xangua> patsToms: ¿
<ikonia> ivanrad: you can mount it read only - as it is now
<Glyde> there are HFS filesystem readers for windows that read HFS+ fine, if you have a disc around you can recover the data that way
<chaotix> xangua, with the default web browser
<ikonia> ivanrad: then you back it up by copying it off to somewhere safe
<ikonia> ivanrad: you can then format the disk with ext4 and put it back
<chaotix> xangua, i mean the online results
<chaotix> like from youtube and stuff
<reisio> Glyde: GNU/Linux supports HFS+
<Glyde> oh, where's the problem then?
<ivanrad> CANT COPY
<ivanrad> says read only
<patsToms> xangua, http://i.imgur.com/JSGYSQw.png
<reisio> Glyde: he won't respond to my questions
<Glyde> ah
<ikonia> ivanrad: you copy the data OFF the drive
<reisio> so it's going to be very hard to tell what the problem is
<ikonia> ivanrad: hence "backuk"
<ikonia> reisio: he wants hfs+ write access
<ivanrad> ikonia i just tried that
<ikonia> ivanrad: ok, and what's the problem
<reisio> ikonia: I didn't ask if he wanted hfs+ write access
<ikonia> ivanrad: where did you try to copy it to ?
<patsToms> xangua, any ideas why I don't have full transparent?
<reisio> so that has no bearing on his ignoring my questions :p
<ivanrad> linux desktop
<SamuraiDio> i'm updating my fstab to allow TRIM, should I do that also on /boot and /efi partitions?
<ikonia> ivanrad: what did it say/error ?
<ivanrad> The folder "100MEDIA" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<jgong> \nic ace_
<geekmasterflash> SamuraiDio: Are you doing this to optimize an SSD?
<k1l_> SamuraiDio: do this for ext4 partitions
<root____5> geekmasterflash: thanks will try
<ikonia> ivanrad: is that the HFS disk ?
<ivanrad> yes
<SamuraiDio> geekmasterflash, yes, and to extend life
<ivanrad> 99 - user #99
<ikonia> ivanrad: ok, so open /mnt in the file browser, do you see the files ?
<geekmasterflash> SamuraiDio: Then do it for every partition on the disk
<xangua> patsToms: no idea, it does work for me in ubuntu 12.04
<SamuraiDio> k1l_, ah, sure, so /efi should not
<ivanrad> yes
<ivanrad> ikonia
<ikonia> ivanrad: ok, so click on right click on 1 file and click "copy" not "cut"
<ivanrad> why dont you try join.me with me guarantee you will be shocked
<ikonia> ivanrad: what ?
<ivanrad> go to www.join.me
<ikonia> ivanrad: no
<ivanrad> oh
<ivanrad> why is everyone so paranoid about sharing screens....
<ikonia> I'm not paranoid
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: It's the questionable porn we keep running at all time.
<ivanrad> it would take you 2 seconds to figure out
<ivanrad> lol
<ivanrad> no one has porn
<ikonia> I'll leave you to it then
<patsToms> xangua, I have 13.10
<ivanrad> why would you do that when this is a support channel?
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: No one has porn? What is this, some dystopian future?
<k1l_> ivanrad: please stick to ubuntu support in here
<ivanrad> really dissapointing that no one would like to help a youngman like me
<ivanrad> i could be learning
<ikonia> ivanrad: people have been helping you - stop making things up
<ivanrad> how?
<ikonia> ivanrad: walking you through the problem, helping you troubleshoot it
<bekks> ivanrad: People do - just not the way you want them, but the way they want.
<ivanrad> i tried to copy the files and its not doing what you said it would
<ikonia> ivanrad: I'd not finished explaining it to you if you read the scroll back
<ivanrad> they would rather see my struggle rather than learn instantly oh thats what you did wrong
<ikonia> ivanrad: stop complaining - and making things up, it's not helpful or true and it's insulting to people giving their time to help you
<ivanrad> i did the copy what are you talking about
<ivanrad> whats really insulting is wasting your time explaining things for minutes on end
<bekks> ivanrad: give a man a fish, or show him how to fish.
<ivanrad> rather than a couple seconds showing them
<ikonia> ivanrad: it's not a case of a couple of seconds
<ivanrad> this isnt fishing this is ubuntu
<ikonia> !attitude | ivanrad
<ivanrad> ....
<ubottu> ivanrad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ivanrad> i dont see water here
<bekks> ivanrad: Yes, and being ubuntu doesnt mean: "oh wait, we give you some fish instantly."
<bekks> However, this starts to be offtopic and unrelated to Ubuntu at all.
<dannymichel> Anybody watch Arrow?
<ivanrad> so why did your copy instructions not work
<xangua> !ot | dannymichel
<ubottu> dannymichel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> dannymichel: this isn't a TV discussion channel, it's ubuntu technical support
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: Don't know, what error did you get?
<dannymichel> haha, it was about a theme im making ikonia
<ivanrad> The folder "Music 21 gb" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: There you go, that's why it didnt work
<ikonia> ivanrad: you are not giving factual information
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: You don't have write/read permissions
<patsToms> xangua, seems like I understand where is the problem. I'm with unity 2d, but needs 3d to get full transparent
<ivanrad> okay
<ivanrad> so this command doesnt work
<ikonia> ivanrad: stop for a moment, go away note down the information such as the disk names and mount points and then give it to the channel cleanly
<ikonia> ivanrad: that is a different disk name than you gave me earlier
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: It works, but you first need to have permissions
<ikonia> ivanrad: and your pastebin shows the wrong device names
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: Try running it via sudo
<xangua> patsToms: unity2d is still around in 13.10?
<patsToms> someone have any idea how to get understand do I use unity 2d or 3d?
<patsToms> xangua, no idea
<ivanrad> okay lets take a moment here
<patsToms> xangua, any way to check that?
<ikonia> ivanrad: so stop for a moment, take a note of the CORRECT information, then give it to the channel clearly
<hex20dec> Hey people, I just got a new usb wifi adapter, and wanted started installing it, at some point, I needed to reboot and then I suddenly lost access to my other wifi adapter, so now my laptop is stuck with no internet. Is it a either or choice? Can't I use both adapters?
<SamuraiDio> geekmasterflash, seens to be working :)
<SamuraiDio> /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,discard,errors=remount-ro)
<ivanrad> http://pastebin.com/V6ew8zdU
<ivanrad> there we go
<xangua> patsToms: I clearly see in your image you have desktop efects and as far as I remember unity2d was ditched since ubuntu 13.04
<geekmasterflash> SamuraiDio: I also recommend you set  noatime on those partitions
<geekmasterflash> SamuraiDio: As that will help lower writes
<ivanrad> mount: warning: /media/ seems to be mounted read-only.
<ivanrad> when i type mount it only makes it read only
<SamuraiDio> geekmasterflash, sure, i'll do that
<bekks> ivanrad: /media/1 TERABYTE   is an invalid name. Use: /media/1\ TERABYTE
<ivanrad> yes i already took the 1 TERABYTE out
<ivanrad> i just mounted it as media
<bekks> ivanrad: Then WHY do you paste it as it is irrelevant and outdated?
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: Give us the error as you see it NOW
<ivanrad> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: So we can help you, you unbelievablely dense man.
<ivanrad> now i do not see the hard drive
<bekks> ivanrad: So sdc1 is already mounted.
<ikonia> geekmasterflash: no need to call people named
<ikonia> names
<geekmasterflash> ikonia: Sorry.
<ivanrad> yes but why dont i see it in my home folder
<ikonia> you didn't mount it in your home folder
<ikonia> you mounted it on /media
<ivanrad> where did i mount it to
<zamba> what has happened with the medibuntu repo?
<bekks> "sdc1 is already mounted at /media" ...
<ikonia>  /media
<zamba> what has replaced it?
<bekks> ivanrad: Did you even read your own error messages? :)
<xangua> zamba: it no longet exist
<bekks> zamba: It is gone, basically.
<MonkeyDust> zamba  medibuntu no longer exists
<ivanrad> yes i did
<ivanrad> but i dont see media
<bekks> ivanrad: It is /media which is not in your home folder.
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: Open a terminal
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: type
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: cd /media
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: then type ls
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: Do you see the files you are expecting?
<ivanrad> yes
<EcH`> hello
<EcH`> =>
<ivanrad> now how do i see that in the explorer window
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: Go to /media in the window.
<bekks> ivanrad: Click on filesystem, click on /, click on /media
<ivanrad> The folder "100MEDIA" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<ivanrad> okay found iot
<ivanrad> same message when i try to copy
<hex20dec> Hey people, I just got a new usb wifi adapter, and started installing it. At some point, I needed to reboot and now suddenly my first wifi adapter is disabled and I don't know how to re-enable it. I'm assuming it driver collision or something?
<SamuraiDio> geekmasterflash, https://gist.github.com/paulodiovani/e6656d3c4634f6e253c6
<geekmasterflash> ivanrad: You need to set permissions
<bekks> ivanrad: 100MEDIA is not /media
<zamba> MonkeyDust: so where are the same packages?
<zamba> MonkeyDust: i need h264 support in vlc, for instance
<geekmasterflash> SamuraiDio: How much memory do you have installed?
<ivanrad> okay
<MonkeyDust> zamba  try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SamuraiDio> 8GB
<xangua> zamba: what ubuntu release are you using?
<SamuraiDio> geekmasterflash, suggest for mount swap on tmpfs?
<geekmasterflash> SamuraiDio: I would get rid of Swap or set swappiness to be super low
<ivanrad> chmod +x ?
<geekmasterflash> SamuraiDio: You don't want to be constantly writing to an SSD
<bekks> geekmasterflash: Why not?
<geekmasterflash> SamuraiDio: And you have more than enough memory
<zamba> xangua: 12.04
<SamuraiDio> geekmasterflash, swap is not on ssd, is on 500gb hdd
<geekmasterflash> bekks: Because SSD can only take so many writes before they are borked.
<bekks> geekmasterflash: Technicallym there is no reason to not do so. The very first SSD had issues, nowadays those issues are gone.
<bekks> geekmasterflash: There are tests running which reached 6Petabyte already for writing onto an SSD without breaking it.
<ivanrad> Why cant i right click the hard drive and change the permission
<bekks> geekmasterflash: As I said, those issue are gone for a long time now.
<ivanrad> it says i am not the owner
<Anuska> quotaon: using /home/aquota.group on /dev/sda6 [/home]: Device or resource busy
<Anuska> ?
<geekmasterflash> bekks: I guess? I recently had a few (albeit cheap) SSDs die from over writing
<ivanrad> Error creating moint point: Read-only file system
<bekks> geekmasterflash: There are chances that every disk dies at some point. But statistically SSD do live longer nowadays than they ever did before.
<bekks> ivanrad: When doing what...? Do you think we can gues your commands causing that error?
<geekmasterflash> bekks: Of course, but I live by better safe that sorry. At 8 gigs you hardly need swap anyway, so why risk it?
<Anuska> /dev/sda6 [/home]: group quotas turned on
<Anuska> work!
<SamuraiDio> geekmasterflash, bekks I read a lot about it. SSD has a lower lifetime, but even for constant writes it may live for 8 years or more (just hiting a number, here). I don't think i'll keep the notebook for more than 5 years without getting a new one
<bekks> geekmasterflash: For a safe living, have a backup. :)
<ivanrad> when just plugging in the hard drive
<bekks> SamuraiDio: Yeah, so you can use your SSD for swap even :)
<SamuraiDio> geekmasterflash, oops, sorry, I have only 4gb. 8gb was the ultrabook I didin't bought :P
<geekmasterflash> SamuraiDio: Ah, then you will want to keep some swap space.
<SamuraiDio> geekmasterflash, bekks, I was planning to get a 8gb, use no swap and mount /tmp to tmpfs, but with 4gb make no harm have some swap space
<SamuraiDio> geekmasterflash, bekks and again, it is on hdd. if memory hits swap I consider that something is wrong, so makes no point to have it on ssd
<bekks> Which is a wrong assumption.
<CGflightsuit> I've got a quick question if anyone's up
<alan_> Hi
<alan_> is this the right channel for Ubuntu help?
<CGflightsuit> I loaded 12.0.4 on an old HP probook, and it isn't recognizing the battery correctly
<kandinski> how to report a bug against a PPA?
<CGflightsuit> is there a driver I can install or something
<kandinski> it's not a bug in the program, but against the package
<kandinski> can't find where in the launchpad interface
<Guest27605> CG, I'm not an expert, I came here due to a problem myself - but are there any drivers on HP's website maybe CG?
<Guest27605> Just a guess. Sorry if its not a helpful response. I tried.
<CGflightsuit> I'll check
<Guest27605> Okay.
<jrib>  /what
<sander^home> Do anyone know how I can mount a remote directory using webdav with digest authentication?
<sander^home> I'm getting: Digest mutual authentication failure: request-digest mismatch
<sander^home> with the mount.davfs command
<Guest27605> I'm running Ubuntu Gnome 13.10, and I'm trying to install Adobe Air. In order to do so, I need the package ia32-libs. So I ran the command "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs", and got the result: Reading package lists... Done
<Guest27605> Building dependency tree
<Guest27605> Reading state information... Done
<Guest27605> Package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Guest27605> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> Guest27605: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest27605> is only available from another source
<Guest27605> .
<^wingnut^> #cobbler
<rearden> hello, I have a currently "bricked" hard drive (i believe) and can't format/install Ubuntu to it
<geekmasterflash> rearden: How can we help?
<rearden> I don't know what to do. I screwed up my install a few times, and formatted/reinstalled, but this last time, it decided to install to an external drive, and now I can't access my internal HDD
<gclark85_> I have a script that I want to execute on shutdown or restart.  I have tried running it manually which works fine and in runlevel 3 which works fine but in runlevel0 and runlevel6 it doesn't work at all
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Is the harddrive gpt/UEFI ?
<Guest27605> Hi, I really need help with Ubuntu-Gnome
<Guest27605> I am trying to install Adobe Air, and need the package "ia32-libs"
<rearden> the hard drive simply says "ubuntu" in my boot utility
<Guest27605> So I used the command sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<tozen> Guest27605: so?
<Guest27605> And got an error:
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Do you have another computer you can install it in? It would be helpful to know if it's a gpt formatted drive
<Guest27605> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Guest27605> is only available from another source
<Guest27605> However the following packages replace it:
<Guest27605>   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<Guest27605> E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> Guest27605: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CGflightsuit> ok, so I looked on HPs website for any drivers, and I didn't see anything specific, refering to the battery, but there is a BIOS firmware update.  That got me thinking, could it be a bad BIOS battery?
<tozen> Guest27605: pastebin error please
<rearden> no, this is the only desktop I have
<Beldar> rearden, Can't access the internal via? can you be a little more clear.
<tozen> Guest27605: are you using x64 installation?
<maxb> Guest27605: ia32-libs no longer exists. It has been replaced by multiarch packages
<geekmasterflash> rearden: I would use a liveCD to boot to an OS, and then use that to check how the drive is formatted
<rearden> it doesn't show up in my list of devices. the only place it even exists is in my boot utility, and is just says "ubuntu", when I try to boot from it, it tells me to insert boot media and press any key to continue
<Guest27605> I have my problem discussed here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6455912/
<geekmasterflash> rearden: I am hesitant of offer any suggestions until we know, cause you can totally screw up a gpt partition easily.
<Guest27605> Help is greatly appreciated, I really need this fix desperately
<Guest27605> Um, as far as partitions
<rearden> I don't need anything on the drive. if I can just wipe it completely, that's fine
<Beldar> !who | rearden
<ubottu> rearden: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest27605> What was your question? I might be able to help you
<Guest27605> Well I can try at least.
<maxb> Guest27605: ia32-libs no longer exists. It has been replaced by multiarch packages
<wafflejockTablet> Guest27605: use the 32 bit version
<rearden> geekmasterflash: sorry, didn't know how to flag messages
<geekmasterflash> rearden: I recommend getting a LiveCD, booting from it and checking the partition from the command line of the livecd. You'll also want to find out if your bios is UEFI, because that can cause problems if you are trying to dual boot
<geekmasterflash> rearden: It could be the drive is fine, but UEFI thinks it's protecting you.
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Past that, you should be able to get the drive formatted from command. If you can't then it might be really, really bricked.
<rearden> geekmasterflash: i'm not dual booting. my thumb drive and this external are UEFI though. and I've tried finding the disk through the liveCD on my thumb drive, but it doesn't show up for partitionaing at all
<Guest27605> I'm trying to install Adobe Air, and need the package ia32-libs (based on the Ubuntu forums). I'm on a 64bit architecture, and cannot install the package.
<Guest27605> Can anyone help me to get the multiarch package?
<geekmasterflash> rearden: From the liveCD's commandline try this command: egrep 'sd[a-z]' /proc/partitions
<Guest27605> I tried to use sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<Guest27605> But got the error:
<CGflightsuit> My problem is laid out here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6455928/plain/ can anyone point me in the right directon?  Thanks
<zdwolfe> After an update, LightDM Text-To-Speech reads the login screen to me very loudly. How do I disable this?
<rearden> geekmasterflash: thanks, I will give that a shot.
<CGflightsuit> Ok, well, that didn't work, sorrhy
<CGflightsuit> sorry
<Guest27605> alan@alan-VPCEE31FX:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<Guest27605> [sudo] password for alan:
<Guest27605> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest27605> Building dependency tree
<Guest27605> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> Guest27605: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest27605> E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs-multiarch
<geekmasterflash> Guest27605: Type sudo apt-get install multiarch-support
<rearden> geekmasterflash: is there a special mode I should boot the live cd?
<rearden> geekmasterflash: and i'm in ubuntu now, can I do that from this external?
<geekmasterflash> rearden: No, just when it asks if you want to use the cd or install, select to use the livecd and not install
<Guest27605> Geek,
<geekmasterflash> rearden: You should be able to, yes.
<Guest27605> I tried using the command you sent me and the result was:
<Guest27605> multiarch-support is already the newest version.
<Guest27605> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 111 not upgraded.
<geekmasterflash> Guest27605: Okay, so what was the program you wanted to us?
<maxb> Guest27605: ia32-libs no longer exists in modern Linux. Nor does ia32-libs-multiarch. They were stopgap measures that were no longer needed once the package management system got true support for managing multiple architectures of packages. Whatever stuff you may have read saying you want them is out of date.
<geekmasterflash> use*
<Guest27605> Adobe Air, Geek
<Guest27605> The commands I'm using are from the topic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87447/how-can-i-install-adobe-air
<apb1963> why is it that when I change from dhcp to static, "service network restart" gives me stop: Unknown instance:
<apb1963> start: Job failed to start
<geekmasterflash> Guest27605: Adobe Air requires an out of date package
<geekmasterflash> Guest27605: However, if you already have multiarch support
<apb1963> In fact, to get this to work, I had to ifconfig up and down by hand and add the default gw to the route table.
<geekmasterflash> Guest27605: Try installing it now
<rearden> geekmasterflash: I see todrives with very large numbers, which I assume to be how much space they have on them
<geekmasterflash> Guest27605: It may very well work.
<Guest27605> Ok, thanks Geek
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Okay, how many drives are you expecting to see?
<Beldar> Guest27605, Those instructions are for oneric.
<eddie_> hi guys i need help with dual boot
<Guest27605> !Beldar Is Oneric some old Ubuntu release?
<ubottu> Guest27605: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apb1963> and even though networking is in fact working... I still get the error
<Beldar> Guest27605, Yes one not supported, always use help on the release your using.
<eddie_> Guys anyone
<Rory> eddie_: Ask an actual question
<rearden> geekmasterflash: there are some smaller ones that I can't quite identify (CD-ROM and such, I imagine) and two that look terrabyte in size, which would be my external and my internal. If I am reading this right, it looks in order
<eddie_> I have installed Ububtu along with Windows 8. But the dual boot menu is not poping up instead going to windows
<geekmasterflash> rearden: My question is: Are you seeing a drive that might be the drive in question?
<bekks> !grub2 | eddie_
<ubottu> eddie_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rearden> geekmasterflash: yes, I think so. I don't really know how to read this accurately though.
<eddie_> i have installed from USB
<rearden> geekmasterflash: the HDD i am having trouble with is a terrabyte, and so is my external that I am on now.
<rearden> geekmasterflash: i see two very large numbers, I think those represent size
<Rory> eddie_: The first link you were given has instructions on how to recover grub
<Beldar> eddie_, Note the bootrepair app in the first link the bot gives you, save the bootinfo summary of you use it.
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Okay, can you remove the external drive and run the command again?
<eddie_> ok i will try
<ObrienDave> !ask
<geekmasterflash> rearden: So we can determine which disc is the one we want
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dozn1> :qexit
<rearden> geekmasterflash: no, unfortunately not. I am running the OS currently from that external. I'll need to boot up the liveCD. do I just need to "try without installing" to get where I need to be?
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Yes.
<rearden> geekmasterflash: thank you
<picca> anyone tried ubuntu on a mobile phone
<rearden> geekmasterflash: ok, so, thatcommand is doing nothing in the terminal now
 * picca yawns and goes to sleep
<Poenikatu> My laptop, running Ubuntu 13.10, is connected to my home WLAN. How can I send messages from peer to peer?
<sdfser> howdy
<picca> hi sdfser
<Guest27605> Poen, do you mean like instant messages over your wifi connection?
<Glyde> So, I hooked up a second monitor but it just shows and underscore, but on boot the second monitor displays the splash screen, how do I get both working on the desktop?
<Guest27605> Glyde, I'm not good with displays
<TheHustle> Hello, I've made progress, installed Ubuntu 10.04, now this time in the external dvd drive the disk is spinning, waiting to be read, but theres no icon on the desktop to open the cd.
<Guest27605> but I can try with a guess to help you.
<rearden> geekmasterflash: ok,so, egrep wasn't working. I just used unity to navigate the partitions file and opened it with gedit. both of those large drives have now vanished
<wafflejockTablet> Check system settings for monitors Glyde
<TheHustle> do i need to do something like mount the drive?
<Poenikatu> Guest27605, I mean, that it would be useful to key a short message on one computer and send it to the other via the WLAN. ie, not going onto the Internet.
<Glyde> it only shows my first monitor in displays, the second one is on a different video card
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Need a moment, I am at work and getting calls
<rearden> geekmasterflash: take your time
<wafflejockTablet> Glyde: what graphics card lspci in terminal for details
<wafflejockTablet> !nvidia > Glyde
<ubottu> Glyde, please see my private message
<wafflejockTablet> !ati > Glyde
<Glyde> oh, sorry, the one that's not working is an intergrated
<Glyde> my ATI card works fine
<wafflejockTablet> Glyde: lspci should show integrated graphics as well
<wafflejockTablet> Glyde: do lspci -k to see what modules are loaded for the devices too
<Glyde> it shows the splash screen then throws *ERROR* PCH poison interrupt before going to an underscore
<Glyde> it's a pretty old flatscreen VGA monitor
<Glyde> works fine though
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Okay, I am back. Still here?
<rearden> geekmasterflash: yes, thanks for being so helpful, btw
<Glyde> what am I looking for in that lspci -k output?
<wafflejockTablet> Glyde:  your graphics chip set and current module loaded basically would search the chip set and Linux version
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Sorry, so now that you are on the livecd the command I gave you doesn't work?
<wafflejockTablet> Glyde: use lsb_release -a to see your exact distro
<Glyde> I see it, intel corp xeon e3-1200 v2/3rd gen core processor graphics controller, rev 09
<rearden> geekmasterflash: yeah, interestingly, it just spits the command line back at me. no errors or anything. i navigated to the file and opened it via gedit
<Glyde> I'm on 13.10
<rearden> geekmasterflash: the two large partitions have vanished.
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Odd, so you can't see either hard drive?
<rearden> geekmasterflash: correct.
 * geekmasterflash scratches his head
<domino14> this is frustrating, my drive is entirely filled up and i can't find out what the biggest files are
<domino14> because the find / command i do to sort it has no space to write to /tmp
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Alright try putting the command parted into terminal
<domino14> can someone help
<wafflejockTablet> domino14: install ncdu
<domino14> i have no space
<wafflejockTablet> domino14: or k4dirstat
<wafflejockTablet> domino14: live cd
<Rory> domino14: You can free a little space with "sudo apt-get clean"
<domino14> it's a remote machine
<Rory> domino14: Then you can install those things
<domino14> sudo apt-get clean is doing nothing
<rearden> geekmasterflash: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ parted WARNING: You are not superuser.  Watch out for permissions. Error: No device found
<d----> I'm running Opera for Linux (Ubuntu) how do I associate irc:// with xchat instead of opera irc?
<wafflejockTablet> Ncdu will be smaller its ncurses disk usage command line interface
<geekmasterflash> rearden: sorry, sudo parted
<wafflejockTablet> domino14: check your /var/log/ kern.log or syslog or others can get filled up
<rearden> geekmasterflash: i should have known that. ok, it appears to have put me into whatever it is you are hoping for
<SamuraiDio> why does wine depends on so much i386 libs?
<rearden> geekmasterflash: Welcome to GNU parted... \n(parted)
<esde> d----, installing to recreate right now, gimme a few
<geekmasterflash> rearden: K, quit parted then reissue command sudo parted -l
<d----> esde: thanks!
<rearden> geekmasterflash:  alright, it is showing me one drive, the thumb drive i am on
<geekmasterflash> rearden: wtf.
#ubuntu 2013-11-22
<Jordan_U> SamuraiDio: Because wine (outside of the still in development 64 bit port) is 32 bit only.
<rearden> geekmasterflash: could this be because I chose to encrypt the disk the last time I installed Ubuntu to it?
<Beldar> d----, xcaht is an app, you have to set it up.
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Possible, but unlikely. Even if it's encrypted the drive should be visable
<Jordan_U> rearden: No. Encrypting a drive doesn't prevent it from being listed in such tools.
<esde> d----, click on Opera in the top left, then Settings > preferernces
<geekmasterflash> rearden: What confuses me is that when you booted from your external it appeared you had another drive
<esde> programs in the left column
<domino14> massive elasticsearch log files
<domino14> wtf
<rearden> geekmasterflash: is there any way to just wipe the disc from a boot menu? I don't need anything on it
<d----> okay let me do that now
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Not if the disc doesn't show up
<esde> d----, what irc client do you have currently installed?
<wafflejockTablet> domino14: well there's your problem
<d----> xchat
<domino14> thanks for letting me know about ncdu, it's fantastic
<wafflejockTablet> domino14: np
<d----> esde: I don't see programs in the left hand column
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Alright, lets try this one last time
<rearden> geekmasterflash: it shows up in my boot menu, but only as "ubuntu"
<d----> i see it sorry
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Boot back into your external and try parted -l there
<d----> in advanced
<Jordan_U> rearden: That's not the disk showing up, that's a UEFI boot entry showing up.
<geekmasterflash> rearden: Tell me if you have two drives listed then
<rearden> ok, be back in a minute
<Jordan_U> rearden: You can use efibootmgr to remove UEFI boot entries.
<Beldar> domino14, please be aware of the channels rules on swearing. ;)
<eddie_> Beldar: Hi
<domino14> where di i swaer? sorry
<eddie_> i have installed Ubuntu in a system
<eddie_> which had Windiws
<Beldar> domino14, an acronym 16:01:22
<domino14> that's not a swear
<eddie_> Now only windows is working. How do i install Grub2 from Windows?
<Beldar> domino14, It is here. ;)
<domino14> what's the fuss?
<bekks> eddie_: You cant. You need to use a linux live cd.
<domino14> that's a swear?
<d----> esde: i set the program for irc:// to xchat sadly all it does it open xchat... maybe irc://$server:$port ?:P
<wafflejockTablet> domino14: k4dirstat is a real nice GUI one, gives a visual graph of the disk making it easy to identify the parts not good for remote or if totally strapped for space
<Beldar> domino14, I have asked you nicely, it is just the channel rules, no swear words or acronyms of.
<eddie_> What if i erase windows and install Ubuntu?
<bekks> eddie_: Then you wont have a dualboot anymore and you need an install cd too. So just use that install cd to repair your grub.
<esde> d----, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Protocol_integration_with_KDE
<wafflejockTablet> eddie_: look up grub boot repair
<eddie_> i needed ubuntu today. Where do i get the CD from? :(
<domino14> i didn't say an acronym of as wear
<wafflejockTablet> Ubuntu.com
<xangua> eddie_: ubuntu no longer fits on a CD
<domino14> i said why these files
<rearden_> geekmasterflash: ok, it appears with parted -l
<wafflejockTablet> Hehe
<domino14> why they're so big?
<esde> opera -newmail "%s" < - you may be right
<bekks> eddie_: how did you install ubuntu, and when?
<geekmasterflash> rearden_: Pastebin it for me please
<eddie_> I installed it today from USB
<bekks> domino14: Because it doesnt matter anymore, since dvd media are even cheaper than cd media nowadays.
<esde> don't know what variable is which value though
<bekks> eddie_: Then boot that usb again...
<eddie_> Guys i am a programmer and need to finish a work today :(
<domino14> elasticsearch/graylog are a nightmare
<esde> eddie_, sup
<Beldar> domino14, You wanting to argue is surprising this is straight forward stuff, that is a acronym of 3 distinctive words, it is not allowed here.
<domino14> acronyms could stand for anything
<domino14> i was talking about my FILES
<eddie_> yes i did
<rearden_> geekmasterflash: http://pastebin.com/C1NVEP9f
<eddie_> its again asking for ubuntu installation
<bekks> eddie_: And then follow !grub2 to repaur your grub.
<Rory> eddie_: Instead, choose "Try Ubuntu" instead of "Install ubuntu"
<Beldar> domino14, Ah, okay and I have a bridge for sale, lol.
<bekks> eddie_: dont install, just try out.
<domino14> i set up a backup drive for elasticsearch with 300 G, somehow i was saving too many indices and it overran that hard drive, so then elasticsearch started failing and destroyed my main drive with it's stupid multi-gigabyte logs
<rearden_> geekmasterflash: the tough drive is my thumb drive, and the seagate freeagent is my external
<domino14> i was saying why are these files so big
<domino14> sorry, english is not first language
<geekmasterflash> rearden_: So.. I don't see any other drive
<bekks> domino14: because their content exceeds your space limits.
<geekmasterflash> rearden_: Wait, I am blind
<domino14> yeah, i got that now
<rearden_> geekmasterflash: what is that last one pertaining to?
<domino14> thanks for your help
<rearden_> geekmasterflash: lol, really scared me there
<domino14> ncdu is cool
<wafflejockTablet> Np
<domino14> my whole drive was fubar
<domino14> totally fouled up
<wafflejockTablet> It is nice bailed me out on my nas a few times
<bekks> domino14: it wasnt. it was just filled up with logs, which could have been deleted.
<domino14> elasticsearch shoudlnt default to creating 10-gigabyte logs when stuff starts messing up :(
<bekks> domino14: I guess thats configurable.
<Beldar> domino14,This is a worldwide channel spanning many cultural and ethnic groups, and is a family channel, does that make sense as to why there are theses limitations.
<geekmasterflash> rearden_: Bad new
<geekmasterflash> rearden_: That's the "loop
<geekmasterflash> rearden_: Which is not a disc
<geekmasterflash> rearden_: But a way to mount
<geekmasterflash> rearden_: All that is, is your external again
<rearden_> geekmasterflash: so, probably have a solid 1,000 gigs of brick in my desktop then
<geekmasterflash> rearden_: Looks that way. Make sure it's plugged in right is all I can say
<bekks> rearden_: What happened to your disk?
<geekmasterflash> rearden_: Otherwise, I am all out of ideas
<rearden_> geekmasterflash: well, thanks anyway. you have put a lot of effort into helping me and I appreciate it
<rearden_> bekks: i'm not really sure. it seems to have vanished
<domino14> i think there are like 150 curse words in the linux kernel
<wafflejockTablet> U guys tried sudo fdisk -l from a live disk and not seeing it?
<bekks> rearden_: Can you still see it?
<rearden_> bekks: doesn't appear that way
<bekks> rearden_: So even looking at it, physically, you dont see it anymore?
<wafflejockTablet> Magic
<geekmasterflash> bekks: Are you asking if it was stolen by ninja?
<bekks> geekmasterflash: I am just doubting that it vanished.
<rearden_> bekks: lol, i mean, the drive exists in a pysical sense. just not a computer recognizing it sense
<rearden_> pastebin for fdisk comman
<rearden_> http://pastebin.com/WjGAd2z8
<bekks> rearden_: So is it an external drive?
<rearden_> bekks: no, i have ubuntu on an external currently, but my internal HDD has vanished
<Rory> rearden_: Can you see it in palimpsest ?
<Beldar> rearden_, Since the external does boot ubuntu, have you run sudo update-grub there?
<bekks> rearden_: read line 11.
<Rory> rearden_: That's often a bit easier to poke around in if you don't know exactly what you're looking for
<rearden_> Rory: i don't know how to access that
<rearden_> Beldar: I have not, what would that do? I'm still very much a newbie
<Rory> rearden_: type it and press Enter, or search for "disk" in the dash, I think it's called "disks" or "disk utility" there
<bekks> rearden_: so whats that sda, with 8GB?
<rearden_> bekks: my thumb drive for liveCd
<rearden_> Rory: I found that, I don't know if I have the right drive though
<Beldar> rearden_, That runs the grub bootloaders os-prober, finding other OS. It does seem that the internal is not being seen, but one never knows. people do miscommunicate here.
<bekks> rearden_: So did you turn off your computer and doublechecked all the cabling and all connectors?
<rearden_> bekks: yeah, i've tried it
<bekks> rearden_: Did you try using another cabling or connector?
<rearden_> bekks: I don't have any other ones
<rearden_> Rory: How can I tell if the disk I am looking at is the one I am currently using?
<geekmasterflash> Anyone here have any clue what could be causing this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1253789
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1253789 in Ubuntu GNOME "USB shuts off on GDM initialization" [Undecided,New]
<tripelb> 12.04 Gnome-classic:that windshieldwipertrace shaped thing that gets parellel lines on in when I am connected to a network, ie the connectivity-icon in the PANEL has vanished and I want it back, please.
<Rory> rearden_: Currently using? You should boot from a liveUSB for this probably
<reisio> geekmasterflash: shuts off?
<geekmasterflash> reisio: Aye, I can actually watch the ifrared on my mouse go dead
<reisio> geekmasterflash: if it were infrared, you couldn't :p
<reisio> but I know what you mean
<rearden_> Rory: ok
<geekmasterflash> reisio: err, whatever the red light is, probably laser then
<geekmasterflash> :P
<reisio> :)
<reisio> geekmasterflash: have you tried another DM?
<geekmasterflash> reisio: Yes, the same thing happens.
<reisio> geekmasterflash: okay, have you tried starting X without a DM?
<Danato> hey is there a minimize button like the windows button on windows?
<geekmasterflash> reisio: Can't say I have. Typically the DM loads before I ever get the chance to switch
<geekmasterflash> reisio: Downside of an SSD I guess
<Danato> it doesnt have to be "a" button, but it can be a combo of buttons
<paberlance> hey there! Can anyone help me? I screewed my displaymanager on ubuntu
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: How?
<syntroPi> How would i set the default tx power of my wlan (ie. "iwconfig wlan1 txpower 10") so it will be 10 on every startup/connect/reconnect?
<wafflejockTablet> syntroPi: probably want to add it to ~/.bashrc
<syntroPi> not on login but on startup or usb connect
<paberlance> i reconfigured the dpkg packages and now when i boot it starts to a clean desktop withot anything but my curser
<wafflejockTablet> syntroPi: possibly looking at /etc/init then not sure though
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<wafflejockTablet> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: pressing cntl+alt+f6 or super+alt+f6 should drop you to command prompt
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: I can never remember which
<syntroPi> wafflejockTablet, i think ubuntu uses network manager per default, just not sure where it takes the params for max txpower (100mW or 20dbm is unnecessary loud in my setup). Maybe from locale and driver, not sure though
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: Then put in that command, and reboot
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: That should, hopefully allow you to boot into you DM
<paberlance> ok, i will reboot and tell you if it worked! stay here to tip you some bitcoins ;)
<wafflejockTablet> syntroPi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/74840/where-are-the-network-manager-configuration-files
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: I don't want any money, I am just glad to help. Though, if you are dead set on give money to someone for help I recommend donating to Ubuntu or Red Cross.
<Glyde> Hmm, second display still not working, it's 3rd gen integrated intel graphics, 2500. Splash screen on boot and shutdown display on it fine though.
<Danato> does windows button alone have any function at all on kde?
<Danato> i dont see anything changing or moving
<gregor3005> hi, i encrypted one partition which holds data and added it to cryptab. during reboot ubuntu don't asked me for a password, i can only click "s" for skip
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf (if you have one?)
<Glyde> where can I find it?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wafflejockTablet> Danato: no there's some scripts to make it the launcher key
<wafflejockTablet> Ksuperkey I think it was called,
<wafflejockTablet> also a bug for mapping numpad keys so have to use an xbindkeys workaround
<Glyde> here you are, seems to only contain my first monitor's info though http://pastebin.com/Nt8fqPy3
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Sounds like that might be the problem then.
<Danato> wafflejockTablet: thanks, I jst wanted to make sure before i binded it to minimize windows
<Glyde> so, what can I do about it?
<wafflejockTablet> Danato: don't think u can just use winkey its seen as a modifier
<paberlance> well didn't work
<wafflejockTablet> The numpads issue has to do with qt implementation mapping those as numbers instead of numpad apparently, but not easily fixable
<wafflejockTablet> Without xbindkeys that is
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: well, I am not sure how intel handles multiple monitors, but you are going to probably want to define the second monitor and a "screen" section that will allow you to display both. May also require xinerama (even though it;'s ancient)
<Glyde> Well the intel card only handles the second monitor, an ATI card handles the first
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: I don't use intel cards, so I can't give you specifics, but I recommend some google-fu on the (video card model here)+xorg+dual monitor
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Ah, two cross brand models. you're probably going to HAVE to use xinerama if you want a seemless desktop
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: What happened this time, the same thing?
<Glyde> yeah, new ATI cards don't have VGA, and that's all my second monitor accepts
<paberlance> yes, same thing
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: What desktop environment do you use?
<Glyde> I'll look into xinerama then
<paberlance> ubuntu unity
<paberlance> 13.10
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: I'd drop to command line, remove unity and lightdm, then reinstall both
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: then dpkg reconfigure lightdm
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: reboot, and hope.
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: If that fails, it could be that somehow root owns .Xauthority
<paberlance> so i do sudo apt-get remove lightdm unity
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: So it might be worth deleting /home/(user)/.Xauthority before reboot as well.
<Beldar> unity is a plugin in compiz running in the ubuntu desktop meat package set
<Beldar> meta*
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: I think unity is just a meta package
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: What beldar said.
<Beldar> removing it will not remove it per-say
<Mage_Dude> Any examples of valid files for ssh-keyscan -f <some.file>? No examples seem to exist and the recommended structure in the docs doesn't generate the correct information
<paberlance> so i remove compiz as well? By now i deleted the .Xauthority and did an apt-get remove lightdm
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: I don't use unity so I am not sure the package name, but try apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<geekmasterflash> without the ?
<Beldar> paberlance, I would try this and then reboot. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<pgar231> test
<Beldar> paberlance, Your basic info on the cause has no real cause and effect in any exacting manner.
<paberlance> ok now just reboot? don't i have to reinstall the things first?
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: Reinstall first
<paberlance> or for me ANY displaymanager is fine
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: Otherwise you wont have a DM or DE to boot into
<paberlance> what do you use, or suggest?
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: Reinstall, then dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: I use gdm and gnome
<paberlance> to isntall that i have to "sudo apt-get install gdm gnome"?
<geekmasterflash> paberlance: If you want use gnome and gdm, sure.
<reek007> I just updated my system, and my firefox is no longer working.
<reek007> can someone help, im running 12.04
<Glyde> Can't seem to make sense of Xorg.conf, what do I need to do to add my second video card to it?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: So keep in mind I can only give you general pointers with xorg, I have only ever used nvidia cards so I really only know how to make them go
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: But basically
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: You need to define two device entries. One for each card
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: If you look in your current xorg.conf you should see at least one of them
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: That that should tell you the card, the model, the driver, and other options for the device
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: You'll need to define another device for your other card
<Glyde> so do I need to make another device section? or add onto the old one?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Another device section
<Glyde> Alright, and where do I get the information to put in it?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Google is your friend here. There are usually many xorg.conf examples out there. There is bound to be one for the card you have
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: You'll also want to make sure you install the drivers for your other card, since you will have to define the driver in the xorg.conf
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: And if the driver doesnt exist, then you'll be in trouble.
<Glyde> the intel site just redirected me to 01.org, the installer there didn't seem to do anything
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: So the intel card is the one that is not defined already?
<Glyde> yeah
<Glyde> it's the one that comes with i5s, so not exactly uncommon
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: I know next to nothing about intel drivers, so I am not sure I can help you there. I do see that 01.org has .deb installers
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Did you use one of those?
<varunendra> Glyde, which i5? 3rd gen?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: And did you try sudo apt-get install intel-linux-graphics-installe
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: And did you try sudo apt-get install intel-linux-graphics-installer*
<crocket> hi
<Whitephoenix> Uhm Hi there...
<Whitephoenix> I having a problem installing ubuntu
<crocket> I want to tether my iphone 4 running iOS 7 via USB to my ubuntu machine.
<crocket> Is it possible?
<Glyde> yeah it's third gen
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Care to be more specific?
<Glyde> oh, I didn't know about that, I'll try it now
<Whitephoenix> Indeed. Check it out: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/urgent-ubuntu-install-partitioning-help-751649.html#post4518881
<Glyde> says the intel linux graphics driver is already installed
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Ugh, gpt partitions.
<Glyde> and I did run that deb, but I didn't see anything change
<crocket> I'm running ubuntu 13.10
<crocket> anyone?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Alright, you already have the driver installed then
<forevertheuni> Hi, I was upgrading to saucy and the thing froze(went to sleep when I close the laptop monitor) it was in "installing updates" how can I resume it. I still have the python stuff in my /tmp directory. tnx
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: So no worries, you need to make the device in xorg.conf
<Glyde> ah ok, just need to find out what goes in it
<Whitephoenix> ...What? Sorry a bit slower this time
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: If you used gparted, it means you are dealing with a gpt partitioned hard drive
<varunendra> Glyde, geekmasterflash one way to determine the associated driver with a VGA compatible card is : "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga" - it will show the associated driver (module) at the bottom of the output.
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Which can be hell to work with, especially on dualboot
<Whitephoenix> I partitioned it with the windows thing, just viewing it with GParted
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: And if you try parted instead
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Does it spit out an error
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Asking you to use gparted?
<Glyde> varu, that command only outputs my ATI card
<Whitephoenix> It says something about having too many drives that are active if I remember correctly
<forevertheuni> I did a dpkg --configure -a but the scripts do more than just install in the end...how can I cleanup properly?
<varunendra> Glyde, does "sudo lshw -C display" show you the other graphics adapter?
<Glyde> yes it does
<nishttal2> hello ppl is this the right forum to ask a dual boot question (windows 7 + Ubuntu 13.10) ?
<Whitephoenix> Hopefully because that's what I'm doing
<nishttal2> I have 2 disks.. sda2 has Ubuntu 13.10 and sdb2 has windows 7.. ..
<nishttal2> both OSs boot fine when I choose the corresponding disk from the BIOS boot options
<varunendra> Glyde, I'm not a graphics troubleshooter, but I'd be interested in seeing the output of "lshw -C display" and "lsmod". Please give us its pastebin link
<Glyde> ok, will do
<nishttal2> how can I install something like GRUB that would give me a choice as to which OS to boot?
<Glyde> lshw output http://pastebin.com/vABC4aBq
<varunendra> geekmasterflash, I don't mean to barge in, you seem much more knowledgeable about graphics, please stay with us
<geekmasterflash> varunendra: Sure thing, though I wouldn't say I know much. Just enough to muddle through most days.
<Glyde> and lsmod output http://pastebin.com/chJNm3Yu
<varunendra> Glyde, i915 is a common driver, quite mature at what it does. Is loaded already as well, so not sure what is left to do. Are you not getting any output from the VGA port?
<Glyde> only on startup and shutdown
<Glyde> it displays the splash screen
<geekmasterflash> varunendra: There isn't a device defined in xorg..conf nor a second monitor defined
<Glyde> yeah, trying to get the info to fill it out myself
<varunendra> geekmasterflash, so is Glyde using a second monitor? I only saw one of his previous messages saying something like VGA is his only option..
<Glyde> yeah the second monitor is a very old flatscreen with VGA only
<geekmasterflash> varunendra: He/she has two cards and two monitors, the second monitor is VGA only
<Glyde> which can only connect to the integrated card
<varunendra> Hmm.. where xorg.conf comes into the scene, I better just sit and watch.. :|
<Glyde> I figured out the BusID, but not the identifier or driver
<geekmasterflash> Glyde, varunendra I am taking a call, please wait a moment
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: I believe the driver will be "intel"
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: And call the Indentifier "Card1"
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Presuming card0 is taken by the other device
<Glyde> the other card is "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: For simplicity sake, you can rename that to Card0
<Hilikus> can someone see anything wrong with my bootup sequence? it takes 70 seconds to boot, which doesn't seem normal to me
<Hilikus> http://i.stack.imgur.com/B8YwB.png
<Hilikus> i do have a mechanical hd
<Glyde> I think that does for the device, do I need to add the screen itself?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Not yet
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: You need to define a another monitor section
<wilee-nilee> Hilikus, seem normal, in what context?
<Hilikus> wilee-nilee: compared to bootup averages for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Hilikus, which are and where do you get this info?
<minimec> Hilikus: wilee-nilee: I never looked at my boot log, but isn't there concurrence between 'upstart-udev' and 'systemd-udevd'?
<Glyde> so can I just copy the other monitor's information and change the identifier to Card1?
<Glyde> or is there more to it?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: You dont want to do that, especially on a VGA device
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: As you can damage it
<paberlance> yea now i cant even boot. /dev /mapper isnt ready
<Glyde> Fair enough
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: You will need to get the right H-Sync and V-Sync stats for the monitor
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: As well as supported resolutions
<riyahno> haaaai
<phix> wooooo!
<Glyde> it's a 60hz display and supports most 4:3 resolutions. I actually don't know the model to say it's native resolution
<kkkkkk> hi all, anybody using KDE HERE, i have both desktop environmnets but i like to use KDE most of time, i have a annoying problem, nautilus doesn't ask for password  but dolphin is asking for password everytime i try to mount any drive, why this is happening, i have upgraded to KDE.4.11.2 from 4.8.5
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: If you can get the make and model, you should be able to find the right syncs
<reisio> kkkkkk: 'cause, ask #kubuntu or #kde
<Glyde> there isn't a sticker on it, windows knows what it is
<Glyde> all I can really say
<kkkkkk> hmmm, thanks reisio
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Is it a flatscreen?
<Glyde> yes
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Alright, I guess copy the other monitor second but call it Monitor1 and have it connected to the other grahpics card
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Hardly ideal, but without knowing it's make and model we can't safely assume anything
<Glyde> yeah, it's a dell FPsomething from 2000
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Please remember that if it blows up, I warned you.
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Once you have both cards and monitors defined, you want to define a Screen section that incorporates both
<Glyde> ah found the model, 1700FP
<paberlance> what can i do now?
<Glyde> the other monitor was set to generic autodetecting monitor though
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Excellent
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: I found the hsync and vsync for it
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Create a monitor section
<Swabby> Hello--- I'm trying to setup ssh keys on my VPS and i'm having a hell of a time. I generated the file out of putty, pasted it on the server as .ssh/jwalker(this is the user)/authorized_keys but when i try to ssh back in it says "Server refused our key"
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Indentifier should be "Monitor1" or whichever the other monitor is not called
<Glyde> k
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: VendorName whould be "Dell"
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: ModelName should be "1700FP"
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
<Glyde> those are in quotes right, the other monitor only has Option      "DPMS" "true"
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Yes, in quotes with tab keyed spaces
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: And leave the option DPMS as is, that should work
<Glyde> ok, it's set, those refreshes seem high though
<Glyde> I've never seen it capable of over 60hz
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Now you need to define both screens
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead this has a pretty good example
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead#Xinerama
<Glyde> alright, gimme a minute
<Natalie-5274> hi
<Natalie-5274> Which ones better i4 or i7?
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: I wasn't aware there was an i4.
<Natalie-5274> I mean i5.
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: i7, in that is has more cores.
<Natalie-5274> oh ok
<Natalie-5274> Why would a computer with i5 be more than i7?
<impossible> Natalie-5274, you mean the GHZ or price?
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: A number of factors. Maybe it has a better graphics card or motherboard
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: Maybe someone is over charging.
<minimec> Natalie-5274: I guess i5 vs. i7... Both have 4 cores, but the i7 has 8 threads (2 threads per core). So if you have some virtual machines running, you will 'feel' the power of the i7. Otherwise not really. I have a i5 3570 ivy bridge.
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: Why anything is priced the way it is in consumer electronics... I have no idea.
<impossible> are there any actual deals on black friday
<impossible> or its not worth waiting
<Natalie-5274> So its better to get the computer with i7 then
<minimec> Natalie-5274: Well there are some i5 mobile cpu that only have 2 cores and 4 threads.
<reisio> Natalie-5274: than what?
<k1l_> Natalie-5274: for more hardware support try ##hardware
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: Not exactly, it comes down to what you are trying to do with the machine
<reisio> Natalie-5274: the difference between an i5 and i7 is not going to matter to roughly 500% of the population
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: If you are just gonna browse the internet, both are total overkill.
<reisio> yup
<reisio> if it's a laptop, get the lower power one
<Natalie-5274> well world of warcraft
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: For example, I have an 8 core, 5 Ghz processor.
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: But I run several VMs and play games
<reisio> geekmasterflash: lies
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: Even then, this is more than I needed.
<Natalie-5274> and that new game that is out
<geekmasterflash> reisio: Ha, I can prove it
<reisio> Natalie-5274: if it's games you're interested in, look to the _dedicated_ graphics processor
<reisio> geekmasterflash: no you can't
<Natalie-5274> and a file server
<geekmasterflash> reisio: True I suppose, any log could be fake.
<xubuntu_> hi
<xubuntu_> i'm looking for help
<reisio> geekmasterflash: tell me you have a POWER
<Natalie-5274> probably also a astrisk server
<geekmasterflash> reisio: If I told you it was an AMD FX-9590 8 Core OCed and water cooled
<Natalie-5274> so my clan can chat while we kill the dragons and stuff
<xubuntu_> can you help me with a xfs partition drive?
<reisio> geekmasterflash: fine fine
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: The i5 would be fine for that.
<Natalie-5274> and also a team fortress 2 server with 32 players
<Natalie-5274> can all of that run at the same time though?
<reisio> Natalie-5274: yes, you'd have to worry more about your ISP / network infrastructure
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: Sure. Make sure you have a decently fast hard drive and lots of memory
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: Servers generally are pretty low on the processor requirement
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: At least, game servers like thta
<Glyde> well, think that's everything, going to reboot
<Natalie-5274> i also want to mine bitcoins
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: Then your graphics card is more important
<XFSharddrive> hi
<Natalie-5274> and compile lots and lots of code
<k1l_> Natalie-5274: mining bitcoins is not effective anymore. just buying them is cheaper.
<Natalie-5274> how about litecoins then?
<reisio> litecoin, heh
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: K1l is right, the amount of power generated trying to mine the coin is usually more than the coin would be worth
<Natalie-5274> so i7 is probably better
<reisio> the litecoin website was down last I saw
<Natalie-5274> well i have solar panels
<Natalie-5274> and a water stream generator
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: Yeah, that wont even being to cover the losses.
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: Where I work we have 3 colo customers that are bit coin miners
<Natalie-5274> so im off the grid
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: Their power usage is huge
<XFSharddrive> can you help me?
<geekmasterflash> Natalie-5274: And they rarely have anything to show for it.
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Any luck?
<Glyde> well, I went from no output to an underscore
<Glyde> so there's that
<Natalie-5274> well i dont know why the i7 is cheaper than the i5 but if they're the same then i might as well get the i7
<minimec> Natalie-5274: You would maybe see 15-20% better performance on compiling if you use all threads with the i7. Look at this. Tha would give you some overview on the i5 vs. i7 Ivy bridge. Not a huge difference...
<daftykins> what odd discussions are going on in here tonight
<minimec> Natalie-5274: http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-3770-vs-Intel-Core-i5-3570
<k1l_> Natalie-5274: there are different generations of i5 and i7. but again: that is not ubuntu related that is a topic for ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<XFSharddrive> fuck off
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: It's a step in the right direction at least.
<Glyde> yeah, could you relink that program, I may have made a mistake
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any errors
<Glyde> sure
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead#Xinerama
<Glyde> no display related errors
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: 0_o
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: I'd call no display a pretty major error.
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: I don't get how it can say that, since obviously something failed to load.
<Glyde> let me look through these configs
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<zhanx> having epic fail night, is there an ubuntu touch room?
<Glyde> http://pastebin.com/m2pbqDkC
<xangua> !touch | zhanx
<ubottu> zhanx: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<reisio> zhanx: /msg alis list *ubunt*touch*
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch zhanx
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: I see a number of prblems
<zhanx> thanks bazhang
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Option      "VendorName" "Dell" should be VendorName "Dell"
<geekmasterflash> No option
<lachesis> is fglrx broken in ubuntu 13.10?
<Glyde> I just used the syntax of the existing display
<lachesis> i just want opencl.
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: The only one labeled option should be "DPMS" "True" and "RightOf"
<Glyde> I'm using fglrx fine, but you have to extract the .deb files from the .run first, there are directions are google
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: They are both wrong
<lachesis> Glyde, what gpu?
<lachesis> i'm on a 5770
<zhanx> figures new laptop with windows 8 wont install ubuntu and my tablet is not supported
<lachesis> i get a black screen if i try to boot with fglrx
<lachesis> and broken audio if i use radeon
<lachesis> works great for music, but choppy and crappy with videos
<Glyde> HD7850
<lachesis> sigh, and my nvidia drivers aren't working on my arch box, and my printer drivers aren't working on my ubuntu box
<zhanx> so now waiting on the vm to install to start making my own port for ubuntu touch
<Glyde> I didn't edit the aticonfig sections btw
<lachesis> linux video stack leaves a lot to be desired
<Glyde> other than adding the primary true part
<reisio> lachesis: how so?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Let me make some edits and I will pastebin it back for you
<Glyde> ok
<lachesis> reisio, terrible support for hybrid graphics, OSS drivers are years behind on performance and features, closed source drivers have constant compatibility issues
<lachesis> reisio, last i checked, the nouveau project has basically given up on dynamic reclocking for kepler
<lachesis> in that the one guy who was working on it hit a wall and stopped
<Whitephoenix> So can anyone help me with this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/urgent-ubuntu-install-partitioning-help-751649.html#post4518881 ?
<Glyde> lachesis, had the same problem, let me see if I can find the directions I used
<reisio> lachesis: 1) oh? 2) doesn't matter 'cause other OSes don't even have the open source drivers 3) same as on Windows
<lachesis> Glyde, that'd be very helpful
<lachesis> either 2 or 3 would be ok
<lachesis> but 2+3 isn't
<tking0037> A while ago on here, somebody wrote me a script with sed to replace &amp; with & Are you here, does anyone else know how to do it?
<lachesis> tking0037, sed 's/&amp;/&/g'
<lachesis> maybe?
<reisio> there's no substitute for a professional selecting your hardware and installing the drivers on it for you :p
<reisio> that isn't really GNU/Linux's fault
<tking0037> tking0037: I'll give that a whack and let you know
<lachesis> i haven't had many gpu compatibility issues on windows
<reisio> lachesis: 'cause you didn't have to install the drivers yourself
<lachesis> i mean, i had to run the nvidia installer
<reisio> you did?
<lachesis> yes?
<tking0037> lachesis:no dice
<darkangel> Curious* any 1 here Testing Ubuntu 14.04? =)
<reisio> lachesis: your computer didn't come with nvidia's driver
<Glyde> this might take a minute
<lachesis> reisio, i reinstalled windows immediately
<lachesis> to remove the bloatware
<lachesis> sure, windows GPU drivers have compatibility problems, but nvidia/amd fix them in hours or days
<lachesis> they don't bother with that on linux
<reisio> lachesis: okay, did you try installing nvidia's driver from nvidia's installer on the machine from GNU/Linux?
<lachesis> yeppers
<reisio> 'cause that would be a useful comparison
<lachesis> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/567297/linux/linux-3-10-driver-crash/
<Whitephoenix> Anyone?
<lachesis> kernel 3.10+ on arch doesn't work with nvidia's drivers
<reisio> lachesis: so use a different kernel
<lachesis> not asking for support for arch here, just bitching about the state of graphics on linux
<reisio> again you're comparing a choice you don't even have on Windows with one you have on GNU/Linux
<lachesis> reisio, well i don't want to just stay on 3.9 forever
<reisio> :)
<reisio> I feel you, it's just a silly complaint :p
<Beldar> lachesis, The drivers come from manufacturers they are the culprits.
<Glyde> ah found it, this is for mint but the process is the same http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=137660 read carefully as they also show what they did that didn't work
<darkangel> Whitephoenix: what ya need?
<lachesis> Beldar, not saying it's linux's fault either
<lachesis> i'm taking a pragmatic approach here
<Whitephoenix> This should explain it: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/urgent-ubuntu-install-partitioning-help-751649.html#post4518881
<Beldar> lachesis, Then take your meds and relax.
<lachesis> if i'm using windows, i can plug and unplug my machine from my external monitors and play games without problems
<lachesis> on linux, i have to restart X to plug/unplug
<lachesis> and choose between a performant closed source driver using the buggy linux-ck kernel that can't memsleep
<zhanx> any one a whiz a making drivers?
<lachesis> or a hobbled OSS driver using a stable linux kernel that can memsleep
<OerHeks> Whitephoenix, what is your issue, that post does not say anything to me
<lachesis> Glyde, thx
<Whitephoenix> Well I'm having issues with partitions
<Glyde> np, the issue is that the flgrx .run contains multiple versions in it
<Whitephoenix> I created a partition called Ubuntu Linux in windows with 50 gigs
<Glyde> I used the beta driver
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, For?
<Glyde> just change the .run's filename appropriately
<Whitephoenix> Then when I go to install from live usb, it shows up with 173 gigs which is how much my C;/ drive has
<lachesis> Glyde, eh i tried those steps
<Whitephoenix> Well Idk what for, I just had lots of empty space and decided to start using ubuntu
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, You can't make a partition for ubuntu in windows.
<Glyde> the real directions are half way down
<lachesis> sudo ./amd-catalyst-13.11-beta6-linux-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/saucy
<Whitephoenix> Wait what did I do then?
<lachesis> sudo dpkg -i fglrx*
<lachesis> sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<lachesis> sudo reboot
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: http://pastebin.com/zwAunDXQ
<Glyde> oh, and it still didn't work?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: There, cleaned it up
<lachesis> yep, blackscreen
<Glyde> huh
<Whitephoenix> Uh here I'll send some pictures
<lachesis> yeah
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: And tried turning on xinerama
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Replace your xorg with that
<Glyde> thanks, lets see here
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Reboot, and see if you've got anything
<lachesis> Glyde, and it works about 70% under radeon
<Whitephoenix> http://snag.gy/djT4r.jpg Is my drives in windows
<lachesis> has a sound glitch while playing videos
<lachesis> and my onboard 4xxx chip has no sound over hdmi any more
<lachesis> mysteriously disappeared
<lachesis> (before i started messing with fglrx or this card)
<Whitephoenix> That ubuntu drive in ubuntu properties http://snag.gy/dIIY2.jpg
<darkangel> are ya askin why its 44.9 GB on Ubuntu?
<Whitephoenix> And the problematic drive list in GParted http://snag.gy/ALE6u.jpg
<Whitephoenix> No
<lachesis> considering using some black friday money to build a new server around a haswell i5
<Whitephoenix> I'm asking why it shows as having 173 gigs in GParted which is how much my C drive has
<lachesis> then i can stop screwing with amd drivers for hdmi
<Whitephoenix> I don't want to accidently install over win7
<lachesis> although i guess i should make sure the intel video drivers handle audio over hdmi *sigh*
<Glyde> well, rebooting, brb again
<Whitephoenix> If you still don't get it read the TSF post
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, None of that really correlates partition size wise one is close though, I have the feeling you are confused.
<darkangel> well Ubuntu 14.04 is gonna be Great for Gaming That is coming in April 17th 2014
<OerHeks> Whitephoenix, why did you make a ntfs partition to install ubuntu on? that has made the red marks in your windows drive info
<Whitephoenix> You'd be correct
<OerHeks> Whitephoenix, ubuntu uses ext2/3/4 not an restricted ntfs filesystem
<Whitephoenix> Uh IDK When I made the partition I googled which drive type was best for ubuntu and it said ntfs
<Whitephoenix> oh...
<Whitephoenix> can I somehow convert it
<Whitephoenix> ?
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, This W8 perchance?
<Whitephoenix> No It's win7
<OerHeks> i don't know, as the ubuuntu partition uses the same space as your windows..
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, The gparted image from  a live cd?
<Whitephoenix> What? I have a live USB I'm running ubuntu off of as I speak
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, Live is the key word, cd/dvd/usb.
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, The gparted image is not the same in partitions or sizes as the windows image, except in the amount of 4.
<Whitephoenix> Okay, think I got it. So what do I need to do to fix it?
<Whitephoenix> Ps, sorry for being linux illerate
<Whitephoenix> illiterate*
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, Well to start with 4 primary partitions is the max for a single HD.
<Whitephoenix> So I should delete my ubuntu drive from windows?
<pirret> trying to install ubuntu 12.04 to my old netbook via usb stick, mini.iso gives blank screen after configuring network, server iso says cannot find cd-drive or osmething like that when it starts to load stuff from a "cd" = usb stick
<pirret> i have successfully installed debian using this same method earlier
<pirret> so what might be wrong in case of ubuntu?
<pirret> i used unetbootin and second time rufus to load ubuntu install files to usb stick
<pirret> and again both methods did work with debian. any suggestions how to make this work with ubuntu?
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, personally I would want to more details by having you run a script fro the usb, and an explanation of what you want exactly, you have a ntfs marked recovery there.
<Whitephoenix> Okay, and I want to install ubuntu on a seperate drive not used by windows
<k1l_> pirret: ubuntu got hybrid images. easiest way is to dd the desktop.iso onto a usb stick
<pirret> i dont want any desktop stuff..
<Whitephoenix> What's the command?
<pirret> also i do not have any linux machines at home i could use dd
<pirret> using windows on desktop
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, Does any of that HD supposedly have windows on it?
<Whitephoenix> The ubuntu drive? No
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, Do you have windows installed at all?
<Whitephoenix> Yes I do
<Whitephoenix> It uses drives C D and E
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, Where and are you sure it still boots?
<Whitephoenix> Drives C D and E, and yes it does boot
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, I can't help you this is not really any clear communication, good luck.
<Whitephoenix> well any recommendations on where to get help?
<patrick> test
<Guest68736> bye
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: He's saying he would help, but he needs more information from you.
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, This is the right place, here C, D, E mean nothing to start with.
<Whitephoenix> Oh okay
<Whitephoenix> You asked where windows was installed, it's on C, D, and E drives
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: That doesnt tell us anything
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Drive C could be a harddrive, D a partition, and E a thumbdrive
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: We don't speak windows
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: We need to know what the devices themselves are.
<Whitephoenix> C Is windows, D is HP tools, E is recovery
<pirret> :-D
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, For example on the gparted image we see sda1,, sda2, sda3, sda4 that tells us the partition number and the HD.
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: So likely partitions all on the same harddrive.
<Whitephoenix> Yes they are
<Whitephoenix> It's a laptop with only one HArd drive
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Now tell us what you get when you run gparted -l
<Beldar> <Beldar> Whitephoenix, Does any of that HD supposedly have windows on it? <Whitephoenix> The ubuntu drive? No
<Whitephoenix> "Root privleges are required for running Gparted
<Whitephoenix> Yes it does.
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: sudo gparted -l
<Beldar> WhiteDawn, This says when I ask if ubuntu is on that HD no, but yest now you say yes.
<Whitephoenix> Could not stat device -l - No such file or directory.
<Beldar> yet*
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: sudo parted -l
<Whitephoenix> No error that time
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: And what did it display?
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Use pastebin
<Whitephoenix> It doesn't say anything with sudo parted -l
<Whitephoenix> sudo Gparted -l says libparted 2.3
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Are you typing l like like, or I like igloo
<Whitephoenix> l as in like
<Whitephoenix> Oh it did something now
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Care to elucidate?
<Whitephoenix> Umm trying to paste pastebin
<Whitephoenix> Here you are: http://pastebin.com/Km2LcwZt
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: Is that enough for you to work with?
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: I know nothing about gpt, and I dont wanna help him brick his stuff
<sassamo> where is the channel where I can gripe about noob problems?
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: Hmm, now do sudo fdisk -l
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: and pastebin the result
<Whitephoenix> alrighty
<Glyde> I'm back
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Long time, I assume you ran into problems?
<Beldar> sassamo, we can help you minus the gripes.
<Glyde> yeah, that config broke the working display
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Sorry, should have warned you.
<Glyde> I'm stuck in the command line only, xorg won't start
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: When working with xorg.conf
<Whitephoenix> Here you are: http://pastebin.com/U8jHW0fm
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: You may have to get to know the commandline
<Glyde> and now I'm on a 300mhz PII
<pirret> lol
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: On the machine with the problem, type rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Once removed, reboot.
<sassamo> Well Beldar I was trying to mount ubuntu 13 iso using disk utility restore on a partitioned SD card and it sed Could not validate source - invalid argument
<Beldar> sassamo, Is disk utility restore an apple app?
<sassamo> yeah
<Beldar> sassamo, Not really a ubuntu issue other than it is a ubuntu ISO?
<sassamo> correct Beldar
<Beldar> sassamo, So what is the end goal?
<sassamo> use ubuntu to excavate a HD that is blue screening
<Beldar> sassamo, Hmm, what is the partition types on the HD?
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: What is the problem, these all look fine.
<Glyde> it's rebooting, also man this is slow
<Glyde> I don't miss this PC
<Whitephoenix> When I try to install ubuntu on my ubuntu partition I made, the information it displays is that of my C drive, and I don't want to mess it up
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Once it's back up let me know. I will make an edit to that xorg.conf that removes xinerama to see if that caused the issue
<geekmasterflash> Whitephoenix: So long as you don't choose to format it, you shouldn't
<Glyde> now it won't even boot to the command line, just blackscreen
<Whitephoenix> So just install it in my ubuntu/c drive and don't format?
<pirret> it is not possible
<linuxlite1969> hi
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, That HD is been made dynamic
<Beldar> has*
<pirret> you are provavly picking wrong device
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Try super+alt+f6 or ctrl+alt+f6
<Beldar> or is dynamic
<linuxlite1969> anyone here knows how to use/conf blueman?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: That should drop you to command line
<linuxlite1969> ?
<linuxlite1969> i cant connect my phone to blueman
<Glyde> it didn't, booting intpo recovery mode
<Glyde> in the recovery root prompt now
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, http://askubuntu.com/questions/41667/how-is-sfs-partition-different-than-other  then look at the link oh Whitephoenix
<linuxlite1969> are there any drivers needed?
<Beldar> of*
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: Ah, I learned something new.
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, I suspetd this but could nit really get any information from them.
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: Just gotta speak noob.
<linuxlite1969> anyone here?
<Whitephoenix> As you can tell, I'm quite fluent in noobinese
<linuxlite1969> i cant connect my phone to my laptop i need it ASAP
<Glyde> well, now what, I have a command prompt and no xorg.conf
<xangua> !noob | geekmasterflash Whitephoenix
<ubottu> geekmasterflash Whitephoenix: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, Do you have anything in windows you need, and do you have install disc?
<Whitephoenix> Yes, I do, and No I do not
<Whitephoenix> Sorry
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, Well ubuntu will not install on a dynamic HD.
<Glyde> a repair windows install is good if you are bluescreening and need your data, MS has free disc downloads if you have a burner
<Glyde> done that more than once
<Whitephoenix> So I can't install then?
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, NOt as is.
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Without an xorg.conf ubuntu should still boot to graphics
<Whitephoenix> And changing it would mess with windows stuff, correct?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: So I am a bit confused, what version of Linux?
<Glyde> 13.10
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, I hesitant to go any further, we have not found if it was dynamic to start with or was made dynamic by going over 4 primary partitions, it's a bit of a mess is all.
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: http://pastebin.com/m2pbqDkC
<Beldar> I'm
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: This is your previous (sort of) working xorg config
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Try restoring that and rebooting.
<Whitephoenix> It is an older laptop. Like 3-4 years or so
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, If you have images/clones of the windows install and there not dynamic, or an install disc this would be an easy fix.
<Glyde> don't have my link from earlier?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: http://pastebin.com/m2pbqDkC is your link
<Whitephoenix> Part of the problem is that I don't
<guzzlefry> hello
<geekmasterflash> guzzlefry: Hey.
<Beldar> WhiteDawn, Notice this link the system info says SFS like your link this means dynamic, there is a link there for options. However some windows are dynamic to start with, so as I said we don;t know if this has been the case or is now the case by going over the 4 primary partition limit. http://askubuntu.com/questions/41667/how-is-sfs-partition-different-than-other
<Glyde> ah ok, sorry for the delay, believe it or not runningweb irc and pastebin is overheating my laptop
<guzzlefry> Is there a way to test new sshd settings without killing the current connection?
<guzzlefry> Trying to avoid locking myself out. ;)
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: A sad state of affairs.
<Beldar> Beldar, I have the feeling you do not know if they were dynamic to begin with.
<fixmypc956> hello
<fixmypc956> Newbie here
<Toph> i'm running ubuntu 13.04 and can't keep a stable connection with my router,, I'm dropped after 20 seconds of connect time often
<Toph> ang ideas?
<geekmasterflash> Toph: Have you ruled out the router as the cause of the issue?
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, Notice this link the system info says SFS like your link this means dynamic, there is a link there for options. However some windows are dynamic to start with, so as I said we don;t know if this has been the case or is now the case by going over the 4 primary partition limit. http://askubuntu.com/questions/41667/how-is-sfs-partition-different-than-other . I have the feeling you do not know i
<Beldar> f they were dynamic to begin with.
<Beldar> heh messed up those posts
<fixmypc956> trying to build NAS and media server with Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS
<fixmypc956> i have installed OS onto 8GB usb stick
<linuxlite1969> hello
<Beldar> fixmypc956, Full install?
<linuxlite1969> i need help
<fixmypc956> I also have a 1TB HD installed but only want to use it for the files
<linuxlite1969> anyone
<fixmypc956> server install only
<Tex_Nick> 13.10 gnome fallback/flashback de ... XChat, bluefish & libreoffice calc ... when trying to open a hyperlink ... firefox just opens a new window with my home page "www.google.com" ... wondering if anyone else has that issue ?
<Whitephoenix> I don't know so how would I find out?
<geekmasterflash> linuxlite1969: Care to elucidate?
<fixmypc956> no gui
<linuxlite1969>  well my bluetooth manager is not working
<linuxlite1969> http://picpaste.com/bluetooth-qMtn2rsp.png see for your self
<linuxlite1969> ...
<Toph> geekmasterflash,,, my other computers maintain a connection,,, window computers
<geekmasterflash> Toph: Are they closer to the router than you are currently?
<fixmypc956> can anyone help
<linuxlite1969> windows computers are expensive
<Toph> geekmasterflash,,, no,,, same location
<xangua> linuxlite1969: what ubuntu release are you running? did it worked before you installed it? did it worked in the love session?
<Beldar> Whitephoenix, You might ask in ##windows if you are registered with freenode, generally you would know if you realized you broke the more than 4 primary partition limit, or some other partitioning that caused this if that is the case
<linuxlite1969> well i have linux lite 1.0.6 running this is the first time im going to run this manager
<geekmasterflash> Toph: Is the laptop a dual boot machine?
<xangua> linuxlite1969: this is the ubuntu support channel, you are in the wrong channel...good luck
<linuxlite1969> well linux lite is ubuntu anyway
<fixmypc956> Can someone help me in setting up NAS with Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS
<Beldar> fixmypc956, Did you fully install this to the usb or load the iso to it?
<geekmasterflash> linuxlite1969: https://www.linuxliteos.com/support.html
<fixmypc956> full install to usb
<geekmasterflash> linuxlite1969: They have their own support chat on this very server
<geekmasterflash> linuxlite1969: I'd suggest asking them there.
<linuxlite1969> no one is there
<linuxlite1969> i was there
<fixmypc956> no gui though
<geekmasterflash> linuxlite1969: Then I am sorry. Even though it's based on LTS it's impossible for us know if it's not modified to the point our advice may do more harm than good
<impossible> hi :)
<geekmasterflash> linuxlite1969: That said, I have never gotten bluetooth to work right, so I am the last person that can help.
<linuxlite1969> ok thanks then.
<linuxlite1969> hahaha, at least i know that there is someone in the world like me who cannot make a bluetooth work hahaha
<fixmypc956> packages install during install include LAMP, SSH server and SAMBA
<fixmypc956> I want to be able to access it remotely when necessary and thru webgui when possible
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: Like FreeNAS?
<fixmypc956> yes something like that
<crocket> It's weird.
<fixmypc956> but also want to have CLI when I want it
<crocket> I installed mt7601Usta wireless driver, and it causes kernel panic whenever I use the internet on X11.
<crocket> mt7601Usta doesn't cause a kernel panic when I use the internet on a virtual terminal.
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: FreeNAS has CLI... but I digress
<crocket> I'm running ubuntu 13.10 64bit
<crocket> Anything wrong?
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: I am sure the same thing can be done with Ubuntu.
<fixmypc956> well I've been reading alot about it and it can be done
<fixmypc956> where I am stumpped at the moment is trying to setup the 1TB drive that I have installed as the drive for my files
<fixmypc956> I want to keep the OS running from the USB drive
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: What's the issue?
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: Oh.
<fixmypc956> later on when I buy another HD i may setup RAID but for now I only have one drive
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Got gui back?
<crocket> Help me
<fixmypc956> anyone
<earlax> Hello, I'm trying to install a package from a third-party repo.  I have added the repo, and I see the version I want in the output of 'apt-cache show <package>' but the package name overlaps with one from the default repo.   How can I specify which package to install/which repo to install from?
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: So, have you set the usb devices to be the boot device in bios?
<fixmypc956> yes...I have the system running at the moment
<fixmypc956> that part is done
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: Well, the way I would do it is sort of messy...
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: I'd leave all the nessicary boot info on the usb stick and then create symbolic links on the usb leading to folders on the hard disc
<fixmypc956> ok thats where Im stuck
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: How so?
<fixmypc956> I cant seem to get that done
<fixmypc956> I cant see the HD
<fixmypc956> I know that I havent even formatted that drive to any kind of filesystem
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: Pastebin the results of sudo parted - l and sudo fdisk -l
<fixmypc956> ok one min
<fixmypc956> cant pastebin since its on another comp that the one im on
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: That doesn't make sense.
<fixmypc956> I can tell you that parted -l gives me only the info to the usb drive
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: And fdisk?
<fixmypc956> only showing the usb device
<fixmypc956> not the HD
<BuenGenio> Good day
<fixmypc956> USB has 3 partitions like normal...linux, extended and swap
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: Check the disk's cabling, cause unless it was absconded by ninja
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: it's gotta be somewhere
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: You can also try blkid | egrep 'sd[a-z]'
<fixmypc956> well when I started the install it did show the HD but I didnt use it for the OS
<BuenGenio> running 13.10 on a Sony Vaio with a synaptics trackpad, and despite setting synclient PalmDetect=1 and tweaking PalmWidth values, it has no effect
<BuenGenio> I can't type without constantly moving the mouse and clicking randomly all over the place
<BuenGenio> any idea how to fix the isse?
<geekmasterflash> BuenGenio: Are you on a laptop with a touchpad?
<BuenGenio> yes
<BuenGenio> trackpad
<BuenGenio> it's more like what you see on a mac
<Nilabhra> hey guys need help here, I am having probs viewing photos in facebook from kubuntu, most image are not coming, I tried tracerouting to their url, says unknwon host, I checked the hosts file too all okay... tried both firefox and rekonq ... my winodws is is loading the pcis all fine
<frustro> so MAAS open stack.
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: Tracerouting a url won't do you any good
<frustro> any takers on a smart guy building one for the first time?
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: Traceroute the server
<frustro> need to replace citrix 3.0 (EOL '99)
<Nilabhra> geekmasterflash: yeah, I that only..
<frustro> 100 win7x64 desktops.
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: so for example... fb1.facebook.com/what/ever/ you'd trace fb1.facebook.com
<frustro> to 100 thin clients in a pool.
<Nilabhra> geekmasterflash: exactly did that
<fixmypc956> nothing with blkid | egrep 'sd[a-z]'
<frustro> PM me if you wanna help, I'll idle till them
<frustro> *then
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: Okay tell me the server name
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: Or at least one, that told you it failed
<Nilabhra> geekmasterflash: fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net
<fixmypc956> hey fdisk does show the HD there
<fixmypc956> it shows it as /dev/sda
<fixmypc956> and my usb as /dev/sba
<Nilabhra> geekmasterflash: umm ?
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: Well, I can trace it, but that's it. It's otherwise showing as offline.
<Keda87> what is the pro and cons installing ubuntu with wubi?
<Nilabhra> geekmasterflash: :/ me frustrated, having this prob since 5 days now..
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: As for why windows might be working and Linux not, it might have to do with caching (having seen the page before)
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: According to is it down
<Nilabhra> Keda87: well wubi will give u slower disk access speeds
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: It's down
<Keda87> Nilabhra, any else?
<Nilabhra> geekmasterflash: exactly, I checked up the images in firefox, shows that those which are not showing as (not cached)
<xangua> Keda87: that wubi is no longer maintained and is incompatible with uefi
<Nilabhra> Keda87: ya that too
<Keda87> waht is uefi?
<Nilabhra> Keda87: and you have trouble with compiz
<frustro> lol Keda87
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: I don't use facebook normally, so I don't have it cached. On my windows machine, it's also unable to reach anything at that address
<frustro> is easy terms, it's a CLI for bootloaders
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: I can ping it, trace it, but that's all
<Keda87> Nilabhra, i'm installed ubuntu 12.04 with wubi inside my wndows and my conpiz run perfectly
<Keda87> frustro, ???
<Nilabhra> geekmasterflash: so thats the prob ... fb is the prob here..
<geekmasterflash> Nilabhra: Oh, I thought you were saying it was Ubuntu
<Nilabhra> Keda87: you got good processor then :)
<fixmypc956> geekmasterflash: with fdisk I can see both the usb drive and the HD
<Glyde> welso, retyped my xorg.conf and now I can't save it, read only file system
<Nilabhra> geekmasterflash: I thout thet was the prob at first, not it seems fb is.. my windows works cuz I normally use fb there so has all those stuffs pre cached
<frustro> Keda87 you should not need to know what uefi is if you are not aware what uefi does.  whether enabled or disabled your OS install will figure it out.
<Nilabhra> geekmasterflash: but still you can atleast ping it... I cant  :(
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: Okay, what does it call the drive? sdX?
<fixmypc956> sda
<fixmypc956> with anykind of partition
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: Anykind?
<fixmypc956> without a partition of any kind
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: Ok, so try sudo parted /dev/sda
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: Did you open it in a text editor with sudo rights?
<geekmasterflash> Glyde: IE: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nilabhra> geekmasterflash: okay gotta go, thanks for the help
<fixmypc956> showing (parted)
<dachi> hello. i am developing a ruby application. it connects to a remote server and executes a ssh command there, that server runs ubuntu. my problem is that ssh-agent is not running and it has to be run manually everytime on login, also corresponding id_rsa has to be added by ssh-add. how should I approach this, how should I make ssh-agent be running with added files?
<cfhowlett> dachi, could be this is better suited to the #ruby channel?
<dachi> but, why? i don't think so
<Glyde> it was in a root recovert console, it should be
<dachi> okay i 'll go
<fixmypc956> geekmasterflash: how do I pastebin
<fixmypc956> Im using putty on my windows comp and I can connect to the server at this point
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: Highlight, copy, paste into http://pastebin.com/
<fixmypc956> GNU Parted 2.3
<fixmypc956> Using /dev/sda
<fixmypc956> Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.
<fixmypc956> (parted)
<FloodBot1> fixmypc956: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fixmypc956> geekmasterflash: http://pastebin.com/Vsaq39kg
<zhang> quit
<fixmypc956> can anyone else help me with my dilemma
<xmetal> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> fixmypc956: you'd have to describe it first
<fixmypc956> I installed ubuntu server onto usb drive, I have a 1TB HD that I dont know how to save files to
<fixmypc956> I was looking for some help. I can see the HD with fdisk but it doesnt show it has any partitions
<it> Good evening everyone
<it> Good night from California
<Ben64> fixmypc956: so you want to format the drive?
<wheatthin> fixmypc956, you most likely have a GPT partitioning, use sudo parted -l     instead
<fixmypc956> wheatthin: http://pastebin.com/1qFBaHKw
<kevin> hey guys. i'm thinking about using a password manager to create unique passwords for all the sites i use. does anybody have any experience with any password managers? preferably cross-platform
<wheatthin> kevin, Umm why not just use something with dual authentication? like google chrome/chromium?
<xmetal> i still haven't gotten the firefox addon to work correctly in Mint (yes yes i know i know ... different distro) though i am a fan of KeepPass
<xmetal> think there is even a KeepPassX "fork" of the same app
<kevin> wheatthin: what do you mean? guess i should google that...
<kevin> wheatthin: do you mean, save password in google chrome and then use google chrome's "login to chrome" feature?
<mmlj4> what is the gnome or unity (or whatever comes default) application for some sort of xterm? in KDE I'd run konsole, etc.
<wheatthin> yup.. but they have a thing with their accounts with dual authentication & encryption
<wheatthin> mmlj4, terminal
<mmlj4> thanks
<wheatthin> fixmypc956, and is there something significant I should be looking for?
<Glyde> done that more than once
<kevin> wheatthin: okay, cool. do you know off the top of your head if i can view the saved passwords as well? say, for example, i am at a friend's place and i need to log in to service X and don't want them to have to download chrome.
<fixmypc956> I am trying to set up the HD to that I can store all files there and nothing other than OS on the USB
<fixmypc956> and I dont know how to do that
<kevin> ack, gotta reboot real quick. thanks wheatthin for the insight.
<n8_8nt_gr8> Hello all
<xmetal> hmm
<xmetal> he left
<xmetal> (though it did get hacked and they admitted it right away, and didn't hide that) awhile back ... LastPass (i know there is a firefox plugin, and am pretty sure a chrome-based plugin) may be the type of thing he's looking for
<n8_8nt_gr8> Would anyone mind helping me diagnose and resolves some webcam issues?
<xmetal> i haven't really used it since then but I do like the fact they were up front with it ... didn't try to hide it
<n8_8nt_gr8> It would be much appreciated...
<n8_8nt_gr8> :(
<xmetal> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<n8_8nt_gr8> I have a problem with using my built-in webcam in my Toshiba sattelite running the latest version of ubuntu. In both of my browsers (Firefox and Chromium), when it prompts me to allow use of my webcam, it will not let me click or accept the prompt. The webcam is visible and works just fine in programs like Cheese, it seems to be an issue inside the browser.
<n8_8nt_gr8> Could anyone help me out with this issue?
<sam113101> dejected: are the websites using flash?
<dejected> I'm not sure -- It's happened with every site I've tried so far. Webcamtoy, Omegle, Chatroulette, they all have the same issue.
<locoloco> @n8_8nt_gr8: for chrome(ium), have you tried installing the Google Hangouts plugin?
<locoloco> https://www.google.com/tools/dlpage/hangoutplugin
<dejected> @locoloco No, I haven't. I'll give it a go.
<fixmypc956> how do I mount new 1TB HD with ext4 filesystem on new install of ubuntu server 12.04 LTS
<locoloco> @dejected: had similar issue myself but the plugin took care of web based video
<sam113101> dejected: try there instead: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<noobsz> I'm having trouble accessing shares with samba on Windows 7
<xangua> dejected: you can use adobe-flash-properties-gtk to manage flash permissions from a gtk app
<sam113101> dejected: select a website, such as omegle, and make sure you select "always allow"
<noobsz> I've done a little googling looking around and done a few edits to my smb,conf
<sam113101> and NOT ask
<noobsz> but to no avail
<dejected> The thing is, it will prompt we to accept use of the webcam, it simply wont let me click the "accept" button, as odd as that sounds.
<sam113101> dejected: I know what it is, I've had the same problem
<dejected> @sam113101 Oh, good. Did you find a solution to the problem?
<sam113101> dejected: no, but I used the page I gave you as a workaround until it magically got fixed (either by updating flash or reinstalling, can't remember)
<Ghostx562> hello guys
<Ghostx562> Looking for help on a ubuntu server, channel name?
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<dejected> Sam, I'll give that a go and get back to you on weather or not it worked. Thanks for the help!
<Ghostx562> cfhowlett, thanks!
<sam113101> dejected: no problem
<CoJaBo> .wc
<jeffrey3234> how would i enable /dev/hidraw0?
<noobsz> apparently smbpasswd doesn't work either
<noobsz> could anyone tell me why Windows 7 is asking for a password to access a shared folder on Ubuntu?
<locoloco> @noobsz: what permissions do you have on the ubuntu directory?
<dejected> @sam113101 ; I apologize for my ignorance in this matter, but how di
<noobsz> drwxrwxrwx
<dejected> do I access that options menu for Adobe?
<locoloco> and the ownership?
<noobsz> owner is me
<sam113101> dejected: what do you mean?
<noobsz> I changed the workgroup in the conf because I couldn't see them in Win 7 now I can see them
<noobsz> just can't access them
<dejected> How do I get to the Adobe settings manager that is used to allow websites to use the webcam
<linuxlite1969> how do i remove the whole indicator applet even the indicator itself
<linuxlite1969> its bugging me
<linuxlite1969> ive done removing all the indicator-*-*
<sam113101> dejected: I gave you a direct link, it should take you there
<sam113101> unless you mean, how did I find it?
<linuxlite1969> the applet,applet-complete
<linuxlite1969> everything is remove except the Applications Places and the panel at the bottom
<locoloco> @noobsz: try winscp [ http://winscp.net/eng/index.php ]
<linuxlite1969> i want to get rid of it
<linuxlite1969> anyone?
<locoloco> It's an incomplete solution but a solution nonetheless.
<dejected> The link is what takes me to the -- oh.
<dejected> ohhh.
<ThisIsCool> hello
<cfhowlett> ThisIsCool, greetings
<ThisIsCool> how do i remove the whole indicator applet even the indicator itself
<ThisIsCool> ive done removing all the indicator-*-*
<ThisIsCool> the applet,applet-complete
<ThisIsCool> everything is remove except the Applications Places and the panel at the bottom
<ThisIsCool> any suggestions
<ThisIsCool> ??
<ThisIsCool> would be appreciated
<ThisIsCool> thanks in advance
<dejected> See now, I thought that was simply a picture.... Oh my, I feel rather silly x.x
<Nilabhra> FloodBot1: yo
<ThisIsCool> anyone
<sam113101> dejected: haha, yeah it's a bit confusing at first
<fixmypc956> how to i add a filesystem to HD
<locoloco> @noobsz: I've got to jet... hope you can get it working. Good luck!
<dejected> And, eureka!
<ThisIsCool> ive tried killall gnome-panel but it keeps coming back
<ThisIsCool> anyone
<dejected> Much obliged @sam13101 !
<ThisIsCool> please im begging you
<Ari-Yang> lol
<cfhowlett> !patience|ThisIsCool,
<ubottu> ThisIsCool,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ThisIsCool> ok got it thansk
<ThisIsCool> thanks
<sam113101> what are you trying to accomplish ThisIsCool?
<ThisIsCool> like i said i want to unistall gnome-panel for real
<ThisIsCool> my problem is i dont know how im a noob
<sam113101> ThisIsCool: why do you want to uninstall it?
<ThisIsCool> its bugging me, i have xfce panel
<sam113101> ThisIsCool: have you installed the entire xfce environment, or just xfce panel?
<ThisIsCool> i accidentally installed gnome panel after installing gnome-bluetooth
<sam113101> is this xubuntu? or just ubuntu with xfce?
<ThisIsCool> its linuxlite by the way
<sam113101> "sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel" should do it
<ThisIsCool> ok ill try
<ThisIsCool> well its done but the panel is still there
<ThisIsCool> what should i do?
<sam113101> ThisIsCool: log out and log back in
<ThisIsCool> well ok
<cfhowlett> ThisIsCool, sudo apt-get purge gnome-panel
<ThisIsCool> well hello again im bask
<sam113101> wb
<sam113101> did it work?
<ThisIsCool> works like charm thanks
<ThisIsCool> hahaha
<sam113101> no problem
<ThisIsCool> ;)
<apm1> i have a laptop with raedon-intel hybrid graphics
<apm1> will 13.10 work ootb for GPU switching ?
<apm1> like with GPU intensive stuff the sytem will automatically switch to the raedon and for simple word processing web browsing the intel gpu will be used ?
<grubles> apm1, it should with mir
<apm1> grubles, does 13.10 come with mir ?
<Nilabhra> apm1: ah! dunno... didnt work for me...
<grubles> apm1, yes iirc
<Nilabhra> apm1: hybrid graphcis and linux sytems do not really go hand in hand
<apm1> Nilabhra, i know but i thought there is some improvement
<Danato> grubles: whats mir? my laptop also has hybrid graphics
<grubles> a replacement for X
<apm1> Danato, its the new windowing sytem replacing X
<Danato> apm1: is it as effective as X?
<apm1> Danato, nobody can answer that
<apm1> its not old enough that its been tested enough
<Danato> apm1:but are known drawbacks?
<Danato> *are there
<apm1> a few for the moment
<apm1> they'd be sorted out soon
<was_a_win_user> I am getting an error while using wvdial
<was_a_win_user> wvdial: utils/wvtask.cc:405: static void WvTaskMan::_stackmaster(): Assertion `magic_number == -0x123678' failed.
<apm1> anyone using catalyst control center with the amd proprietary driver installed ?
<was_a_win_user> ya
<was_a_win_user> I am using it
<was_a_win_user> and it sucks
<FloodBot1> was_a_win_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noobsz> this is really frustrating
<noobsz> =(
<was_a_win_user> Ubuntu + XFCE4 = Rocks!
<noobsz> My first install samba worked great
<apm1> was_a_win_user, is there any mention of hybrid graphics ?
<noobsz> now
<was_a_win_user> ok
<noobsz> it's a big pile of crap
<was_a_win_user> y is everyone calling Ubuntu a Spyware?
<mmazing> soooo, i am having trouble connecting to steam through ubuntu, if i reboot into windows i have no problems connecting, and ideas on where to start troubleshooting ?
<was_a_win_user> reinstall it
<noobsz> I wish I knew what I did
<was_a_win_user> and update your system
<was_a_win_user> if not working yet then you are doing something wrong
 * noobsz didn't figure something that would seem as simple as sharing a folder from Ubuntu to Win 7 would be so complicated
<mmazing> that sounds like a windows solution ;)
<Guest42167> How do you mean trouble wit hSteam? What happens?
<mmazing> "can't connect to steam, etc etc"
<Guest42167> Can you get internet properly through Ubuntu?
<mmazing> i am speaking to you on the computer that is having troubles :)
<mmazing> and it has worked in the past
<Guest42167> Oh. Try uninstalling Steam and reinstalling it. That might fix it.
<was_a_win_user> ya
<was_a_win_user> Reinstall stuf
<was_a_win_user> and update your system
<Guest42167> Have you changed anything significant with Ubuntu to break it?
<was_a_win_user> apm1 No hybrid graphics
<mmazing> not that i can think of
<was_a_win_user> Ubuntu is never stable
<was_a_win_user> which version are you using?
<cfhowlett> was_a_win_user, false.
<Guest42167> Ubuntu is very stable
<mmazing> if ubuntu wasn't stable i wouldn't be using it across every system i own, but hey maybe i'm lucky
<Guest42167> ditto
<cfhowlett> mmazing, try this: backup your steam games!!!!!! !!!
<mmazing> i actually don'
<cfhowlett> then sudo apt-get purge steam.  then reinstall
<noobsz> I like Ubuntu actually. I don't like the fact of having to do reinstall #3 now to hope that next time around I can share folders between my windows 7 computer
<noobsz> and my ubuntu laptop
<mmazing> don't have any games installed in linux atm, so i don't really care if i lose anything
<noobsz> come a long way though
<mmazing> but im more interested in WHY this is happening
<was_a_win_user> steam is a but program for games .. It is jus sooo complex nowadays that most people mess up bad
<Ben64> noobsz: theres no reason to reinstall to get sharing to work
<cfhowlett> noobsz, quick workaround while you research a more permanent solution: dropbox/ubuntuone/googleshare your data.
<noobsz> Ben64: I have tried everything =P
<Ben64> no you haven't
<noobsz> Ben64: only logical answer left
<noobsz> Ben64: Well I could stare at my smb.conf for a few days! =D
<mmazing> sigh, i guess it's time to apt-get purge steam
<noobsz> Perhaps the answer will reach out and pop me on the nose
<xmetal> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> noobsz: the problem usually lies within windows
<hurdorbsd> wvdial: utils/wvtask.cc:405: static void WvTaskMan::_stackmaster(): Assertion `magic_number == -0x123678' failed.
<noobsz> Ben64: Well that's the thing. I haven't changed anything on Win and the first install of Ubuntu worked fine
<noobsz> Ben64: I was able to see shared folders and access them.
<xmetal> i'd shut down the firewall on the Windows side and see if that works ... then you know its a firewall configuration (on windows side) that is causing the issue
<xmetal> (temporarly i mean)
<noobsz> Ben64: Second install when I went on nautilus to "share" and it installed samba now now so much
<Ben64> if the usernames and passwords are the same between windows and ubuntu, it makes it easier
<Ben64> but the problem really is with windows' implementation of security
<hurdorbsd> is ubuntu a spyware?
<Ben64> hurdorbsd: no
<noobsz> Ben64: Well there was a registry hack I tried but it didn't work
<hurdorbsd> y does RMS calls it so?
 * xmetal sighs
<noobsz> Ben if you wish to take a look at my smb.conf for some pointers would be appreciated. If not that's fine.
<mmazing> ubuntu has strayed from the path a bit, but it is far better than micro$oft
<Ben64> noobsz: sure go ahead and pastebin it
<noobsz> mmazing: Ubuntu and linux in general has come a long way
<mmazing> i agree
<Famous> Hello
<Famous> I was wondering what the requirments are for Ubuntu
<noobsz> and Ubuntu has made huge leaps in compatibility and easy config
<Ben64> !requirements | Famous
<ubottu> Famous: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Famous> I'm going to be using it on a old dual core with 2gb ram
<noobsz> well, almost easy! =P damn samba!
<mmazing> Famous: do you own a dead badger? because you can install it on one of those
<noobsz> okay Ben
<Ben64> Famous: should be fine. use xubuntu or lubuntu for better performance
<ObrienDave> dead badger LOL
<Famous> !flavor
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<Famous> Do you think it'd work with my setup?
<Famous> I know those requirments arent that accurate
<hurdorbsd> Use Ubuntu + XFCE4
<cfhowlett> ubuntu + XFCE4?  Why not just use Xubuntu???
<xmetal> dead badger is 15.10 ... the one after 15.04 smiling smegeol
<xmetal> :P
<xmetal> thats what happens when Ubuntu runs out of funny names to use
<varunendra> hurdorbsd, Ubuntu + XFCE4 = Xubuntu + bloat
<Ben64> xmetal: 15.04 is XX, 15.10 is YY, they'd never use dead badger
<hurdorbsd> ubuntu is called a spyware .. but whole world is shipping laptops with linux .. n what linux, Ubuntu Linux! So Ubuntu can't be spyware
<wheatthin> hurdorbsd, Umm did you need help, or are you just trolling?
<xmetal> i'd put my $ on the later
<hurdorbsd> I need help with wvdial
<Ben64> !fud | hurdorbsd
<ubottu> hurdorbsd: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<hurdorbsd> But people aren't aware that people still use dialups
<hurdorbsd> wvdial: utils/wvtask.cc:405: static void WvTaskMan::_stackmaster(): Assertion `magic_number == -0x123678' failed.
<ObrienDave> I thought full moon was last weekend ;))
<varunendra> hurdorbsd, are you on a server or a GUI desktop?
<hurdorbsd> lol
<hurdorbsd> I am using XFCE4
<hurdorbsd> Varun are you IN?
<hurdorbsd> from IN?
<varunendra> hurdorbsd, then why don't you use the Network Manager for dialup connection? Yeah I'm from India :)
<hurdorbsd> ya
<hurdorbsd> See Varun I am using BSNL evdo modem ZTE AC8700 and it won't work with Network manager on any of the distros .. any! I mean ANY! It just won't .. you need to setup wvdial or gppp for the same and then only it would work .. but sometimes on some distros it shows the above error
<ronin> how do I get the clock to ubuntu in the upper right corner
<ronin> xubuntu
<ronin> got it
<ronin> panels
<nischay> Hi, Guys Please have a look at this question - http://askubuntu.com/questions/380424/understanding-output-of-lvdisplay-in-lvm-linux
<hurdorbsd> ok
<varunendra> hurdorbsd, I've seen it, but don't remember what the "magic number" refers to. But does Network Manager fail to recognize it as a modem or it just fails to establish connection?
<nischay> I am not able to understand the meaning of mentioned fields in lvdisplay output
<mmazing> well, i have determined that steam is just a piece of shit, i can connect now, but can't log in or change my password, but can log in fine in windows
<hurdorbsd> varun it shows that we have a modem but won't connect via Manager .. But sometimes it would .. if you do many settings but wvdial is so fast and easy ..
<mmazing> i'd rather play no games than have to boot into windows, sooooo i guess that's gonna be how it is
<hurdorbsd> I am using GPPP and it just works with it now .. but I want to know y won't it work with wvdial
<hurdorbsd> mmazing are you still having issues with Steam?
<noobsz> hey Ben64
<shylent> hi. Which MTA should I install in order to see the "mails" that cron sends when cron scripts produce output? I only need it to deliver mail locally (no network communication, no anything)
<shylent> strangely, ubuntu doesn't have a MTA installed by default
<babinlonston> I want to install one software package and i want to define the path were it want to get install, how to do it
<mappum> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 13.10 amd64, and i can get through the first screen to choose the installer, but when it gets to the language selection, it doesn't accept my keyboard input
<mappum> the keyboard works fine in bios, too. and i've tried multiple usb keyboards, and tried it with a PS/2 adapter
<mappum> anything i should try?
<mappum> btw, the keyboard lights turn off when it stops responding so it seems like the driver isn't initialized
<mappum> nevermind, it seems it only works on certain USB ports
<noobsz> Anyone care to take a look at my smb.conf?
<Glyde> I'm back, finally got xorg fixed
<linu1> hi i have been trying to connect gprs i have follow all procedures to up ppp0,when i used ifconfig -a there is no ppp0 interface,but the communication and all other steps to up the gprs went nicely,ca you tell me what is that issues
<ptuladhar> did you used the NetworkManager
<varunendra> linu1, what kind of modem are you using? A USB 3g modem? Tethering by mobile phone?
<linu1> ptuladhar, no i wrote script in /etc/ppp/peers for airtel and i have tried to up the gprs using pppd call provider,
<oaulakh> how to install scilab in ubuntu
<xangua> !info scilab | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: scilab (source: scilab): Scientific software package for numerical computations. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.1-1~exp1 (saucy), package size 59 kB, installed size 302 kB
<tripelb> 12.04 gnome.. network connection icon missing from panel. o have failed to find ot in tje menus. (Also fail to find info search window and have asked here.)
<tripelb> i want it back.
<Glyde> does anyone know if there's a way to set printers for continuous feed paper? printer works but doesn't advance to the next page and prints right over the perforation.
<mmazing> how can i restart unity in 12.04 without rebooting?
<mmazing> as in - "ps aux 'something', kill #processid"
<oaulakh> please scilab
<xangua> !info scilab | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: scilab (source: scilab): Scientific software package for numerical computations. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.1-1~exp1 (saucy), package size 59 kB, installed size 302 kB
<Glyde> not sure how to kill it, but startx will bring xserver and unity back online
<Ben64> don't use startx
<mmazing> my unity bar is completely unresponsive to mouse clicks and keyboard but everything else is working fine, i can bring up the unity search thingy with my "windows button" but no text can be entered and i can't escape it
<Ben64> mmazing: try running "unity" ?
<xangua> mmazing: is this in  saucy 13.10¿
<mmazing> xangua: 12.04
<buu> mmazing: ps aux | grep unity | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<buu> should be hilarious
<mmazing> "unity &" worked better :)
<xangua> mmazing: tried to reset unity¿  unity --reset
<buu> That's way less fun
<mmazing> Ben64, xangua: thanks
<Glyde> anyone have any ideas on the printer? this same printer was used in debian about 2 years ago just fine
<mmazing> also buu :D
<mmazing> you know what buu, im gonna run that just for shits and giggles
<buu> haha
<buu> I'm sure most of it will restart automatically
<mmazing> everything went crazy and then was fine
<mmazing> ^_^
<buu> <glados>weeeeeeeeeee
<buu> There's always init 6;
<mmazing> i wish i had a glados potato to narrate my life
<FWL73> Switchable gpu AMD HD7730M with Intel HD 4000 in Dell sucks
<mmazing> FWL73: care to elaborate?
<MrFurgy> Ah jetzt. :)#
<pleanbean> Hey guys. I'm trying to install boot-repair because Windows 7 is not showing up in grub. Im running 13.10 and whenever i try apt-get update after adding yannubuntu/boot-repair to my repositories, it says 404 not found for ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/packages
<pleanbean> Not sure why its looking in trusty which i assume is for 14.01
<Jordan_U> pleanbean: How did you add the ppa?
<pleanbean> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<Ben64> pleanbean: what does it say when you "cat /etc/issue"
<pleanbean> Also whats the recommended IRC client for Linux?
<xangua> pleanbean: the one you like the most
<pleanbean> I've only used colloquy on osx
<pleanbean> cat /etc/issue prints: Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch) \n \l
<Ben64> then guess what, you're not on 13.10
<Ben64> 14.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<blognewb> hey guys? I tried opening the chrome deb package but the software center had the "install" button muted :( Why is it that way? :(
<pleanbean> going to About this Computer says ubuntu 13.10
<pleanbean> haha
<Ben64> because 14.04 isn't even in alpha yet, all the stuff isn't updated
<pleanbean> Dang
<blognewb> HellO?
<blognewb> 1655 total
<Ben64> blognewb: you should use a ppa to get chrome
<blognewb> hi Ben64 im coming from windows, how do i do that? "extract"? i tried extracting it and all i see are 3 folder etc, bin src something like that
<Ben64> !ppa | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Ben64> for chrome, you'll want to look here -- http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<blognewb> Ben64, no ben it's a linux chrome
<Ben64> what?
<xangua> pleanbean: chromium browser is already in ubuntu repositories
<blognewb> Ben64, http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/w00t.html
<blognewb> oh sorry Ben64
<Ben64> yes... i know
<pleanbean> xangua, not sure why i need that
<Ben64> this is #ubuntu, i gave you a link to the chrome ppa
<blognewb> sorry Ben64
<Ben64> pleanbean: he used the wrong nick
<xangua> pleanbean: sorry, sleepy
<pleanbean> Ok well this may not be 14.01 specific. I installed Windows 7 on another internal drive and grub isn't showing it in the boot menu
<blognewb> Ben64, woulld you recommend me a firefox browser alternative in ubuntu instead? My main issue is the print bug in firefox :( i want to try if it would print correctly in another browser
<Ben64> its 14.04, not 14.01, and all support and discussion of it is in #ubuntu+1
<grahamsavage_> ok
<Ben64> blognewb: chromium is easy to install
<geirha> blognewb: There's chromium-browser. It's the open source version of google chrome
<pleanbean> Right but there are 10 times as many members here than there
<grahamsavage_> has anyone got a hack for unity where i can bring all the windows of a program to the foreground when i click on the interface
<Ben64> pleanbean: then don't use a pre-alpha release?
<grahamsavage_> it's driving me friggen crazy
<blognewb> Ben64, is it stable? no bugs/security issues? for 12.04 lts?
<blognewb> or geirha
<pleanbean> I really don't want to have to reinstall and redo all the setup
<geirha> blognewb: It's in the repos, search for it in the software center
<Ben64> nothing has "no bugs/security issues"
<blognewb> geirha, is it searchable without internet in the software center?
<blognewb> geirha, can i run ubuntu via usb stick while im inside win7 or i can only do that by rebooting?
<junktext_> pleanbean: Have you tried looking up how to add in an OS manually with GRUB?  I've done that stuff before, but I don't remember it off-hand.
<geirha> blognewb: Oh, your ubuntu machine does not have internet?
<junktext_> It's usually just a tweak of a GRUB config file, and then an "update-grub" command.
<blognewb> geirha, im trying to avoid internet access while inside ubuntu for the moment until i encrypt some of the more sensitive files sir...
<blognewb> or madame
<geirha> blognewb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<Ben64> blognewb: you'd be much better off just connecting to download packages
<blognewb> geirha, Ben64 i downloaded the chrome deb pkg to the sd card then it mounted to my ubuntu livecd
<blognewb> can i do the same
<Ben64> just connect it. saves a lot of time
<styles_> Hey my brightness doesn't seem to be working. I checked  in /sys/class/backlight/*; the value seems to be set, but the light isn't dimming
<varunendra> blognewb, simply updating your software cache and downloading/installing a software from default repositories is absolutely safe. Ubuntu doesn't use internet for anything other than what you ask it to do (except the infamous "Shopping lens" in Unity, which has nothing to do with a software update/install)
 * ObrienDave spies an almost full moon ;))
<Ben64> ObrienDave: would you stop with offtopic comments
<junktext_> styles_: I have the same issue, but that's because I'm running Linux on a computer that wasn't really put together for Linux.  Odd bugs like this can happen, however, there are workarounds.
<blognewb> Ben64, do you guys know of an ubuntu video series similar to Khan Academy's way of teaching?
<blognewb> I am that dumb and stupid :(
<styles_> junktext_, can you point me in the right direction?
<Ben64> !manual | blognewb don't know what that is, but look at this
<ubottu> blognewb don't know what that is, but look at this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<junktext_> styles_, for me, I have an NVIDIA graphics card and I am using the NVIDIA driver.  So, I use their software config tool to change it manually.
<styles_> not a bad idea
<junktext_> styles_, it's more of a pain, but it works.  Also, the NVIDIA config tool is slightly confusing to navigate, so I just memorized where to go.
<blognewb> thank you so much, Ben64 i'll check it out
<varunendra> blognewb, if you insist on an offline installation, try this - Open a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-T) > enter this command : "apt-get install --print-uris chromium-browser". Do you get a detailed output with some download links at the bottom of the output?
<junktext_> styles_, I was unable to have my brightness changed using the Nouveau drivers and the Ubuntu brightness settings.  So just FYI.
<junktext_> I appreciate the Nouveau project, but I have more functionality and can play Steam games only when I am using the NVIDIA proprietary drivers.
<ppokuyh> hi
<styles_> junktext_, good call on the nvidia drivers they worked
<ppokuyh> Can I create Contact with Ubuntu's Cloud?
<junktext_> styles_, great!
<blognewb> varunendra, hang on sir,
<styles_> junktext_, they must Interfere with the ubuntu one
<styles_> controls*
<Flattenedorphan> i know this is an ubuntu channel but could someone assist me with a Python script in windows?
<junktext_> styles_, I've also seen on the web of where people have set up some binds that they programmed in manually.  But, I wasn't that gung-ho to go down that rabbit hole.
<zdx> 你好啊
<Ben64> Flattenedorphan: if you know this is an ubuntu channel, why are you asking about not ubuntu? try a python channel perhaps?
<varunendra> !pastebin | blognewb you can use pastebin to show us the outputs
<ubottu> blognewb you can use pastebin to show us the outputs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zdx> 有用中文的吗
<Ben64> !cn | zdx
<ubottu> zdx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zdx> ok thanks
<ppokuyh> how to create a nas with ubuntu desktop?
<helmut_> hi
<asad2005> I some times get low memory after several hours of work, apps running are evolution,chrome(40-50 taps),liferea, terminal,stardict and libroffice probably one or more apps extra is this normal if my memory tot is 8 GB?
<ppokuyh> hello
<ppokuyh> can I dual boot UBuntu desktop with Ubuntu server?
<ppokuyh> withoutl losing my ubuntu desktop partition?
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: sure why not
<ppokuyh> aeon-ltd, k thx that's cool!
<ppokuyh> aeon-ltd I just has to create partition only for Ubuntu server, right?
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: yeah, but be careful, partitioning and formatting can be dangerous
<jongirard> Been trying to get cron to stop logging to rsyslog for a couple days now with no luck. Tried everything from adding cron.none to the syslog config file and enabling cron to log to its own file with no luck
<ppokuyh> aeon-ltd basically, UBuntu desktop is ubuntu server?
<ppokuyh> with a gui?
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: yeah, and with additional application sets
<ppokuyh> aeon-ltd, Can I set up a server from Ubuntu Desktop?
<jnhghy> I need to make the teamviewer daemon start when ubuntu start, how would I do that?
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: yeah
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: but why have the extra stuff if you probably won't use it
<aeon-ltd> ?
<ppokuyh> aeon-ltd, In fact, I want to use a server just from time to time
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: ok
<confrey> hi everybody
<blognewb> varunendra, hi... the terminal said after it read pkg lists and build a "dependency tree" ->> "E: Unable to locate package chromium-browser"
<ppokuyh> what is the command to connect to ssh?
<Ben64> ppokuyh: uh.... "ssh"
<s_faraday> hi guys
<s_faraday> my laptop's USB ports work so slow on ubuntu 12.10
<ppokuyh> Ben64, lol thx
<s_faraday> am I need to install any driver for that?
<confrey> my notebook resume on every event : any key pressing, lid closing or opening, USB events if attached; I need to store in suspend mode in my bag, but it resume byself simpy moving the bag, (I suppose with keys action); I need to resume it with Power button only, what may I do?
<varunendra> blognewb, it means you need to update the repository which can be done only while being connected to internet. You will also have to make sure that "universe" repository is enabled (you can check it in Software Centre > Edit > Software Sources), which you can do offline, but you may still have to update once more while being online.
<ppokuyh> how to set a nas lol?
<ppokuyh> I have to connect to SSH but I don't understand how with Ip adress
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: depends on your requirements
<varunendra> blognewb, while it can be installed by manually downloading the required packages, it would be too much work due to dependencies.
<ppokuyh> aeon-ltd for a basic NAS
<ppokuyh> then use owcloud
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: ssh user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:port --> then it will prompt for a password
<blognewb> varunendra, like which dependencies
<ppokuyh> aeon-ltd thx, to know my XXXXXXXXXXXX, I've put        ifconfig, but what to take
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: if it's local, it will be 192.168.x.x
<Ben64> not always
<ppokuyh> <aeon-ltd, thx, found it!
<aeon-ltd> Ben64: i know, but it's most likely for a home network
<blognewb> varunendra, did you mean the PPA are those the dependencies
<varunendra> blognewb, nope, many different libraries and other packages from official repositories. Here's the list from my "apt-cache show chromium-browser" : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6457409/
<ppokuyh> aeon-ltd should I replace "port" by something?N
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: yeah the port number
<ppokuyh> aeon-ltd how to find it please?
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: well it's in your configs, default is 22 but i'd change that
<aeon-ltd> ppokuyh: you should consult a wiki for how to configure ssh and how to use it
<varunendra> blognewb, note that these listed packages may have further dependencies, thus creating a labyrinth of packages. Their versions will add further complexity. That's why doing a simple online installation is recommended.
<ppokuyh> ok
<ppokuyh> what to do with a nas lol
<Ben64> what does that mean
<ppokuyh> I"ve set up finally on  another machine
<ppokuyh> what can I do with a nas now?
<Ben64> store stuff on it?
<pcarrier> hi! might sound stupid, but how do I access the source package of https://launchpad.net/~brightbox/+archive/ruby-ng-experimental/+build/4014157 ?
<jon112234> Does anyone have any experience setting cron jobs so that they don't output to the system logs?
<MajSlayer> how do I file search from SSH console?
<Wiz_KeeD> I think locate is something you canuse MajSlayer
<Wiz_KeeD> or grep if you want to search inside files
<MajSlayer> locate cool
<MajSlayer> yeah new to linux, well i use to run a isp, but it was 12 years ago
<MajSlayer> memory isnt that great.lol
<wsnipex> find
<man0riaX> Hello everyone
<jony_easyrider> I need a barcode editor software in Ubuntu like Bartender in Windows, any idea?
<auronandace> jony_easyrider: i don't know any but you could try it in wine
<auronandace> !app | jony_easyrider
<auronandace> !apdb | jony_easyrider
<auronandace> !appdb | jony_easyrider
<ubottu> jony_easyrider: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jony_easyrider> auronandace, bartender won't work with wine
<Ben64> download a barcode font and use libreoffice?
<auronandace> !info barcode | jony_easyrider
<ubottu> jony_easyrider: barcode (source: barcode): Utility and library for barcode generation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98+debian-9 (saucy), package size 72 kB, installed size 204 kB
<jony_easyrider> Ben64, it's a good idea, but I need serialization too
<Xtoph> Hello guys. I am trying to start a service (it's a C++ program which connects to a SIP server via the linphone library) as soon as the sytem boots. It seems to start all right but it has some strage behavior. However, when I start the service manually or when i restart the service after boot, it works. I suspect some dependency on other services. My question: How do I configure the service to start some time after the boot has comple
<siavoshkc> Sorry, I talked to one folk about installing Ubuntu Touch on my Nook Color
<auronandace> !touch | siavoshkc
<ubottu> siavoshkc: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<siavoshkc> thanks
<columb> Ubuntu is so pleased to see me right after boot... http://i.imgur.com/WpdlG0L.png
<jgirard_> columb yes quite happy indeed by the looks of it
<cbslgm> hello,everybody!
<SlackoNewbie> I'm newbie @SlackoPuppy Linux. What is the best mp3 download program
<Rory> SlackoNewbie: What do you mean by mp3 download program?
<Wug> blerp derp.  So I have a broken ubuntu installation, stop the presses and cover this
<Rory> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Wug> I know, I'm typing. sheesh
<Wug> When I login to a graphical session, there is no unity presence at all. no indicators, no panel, no launcher
<SlackoNewbie> Like ares
<SlackoNewbie> r
<Wug> I've tried reinstalling lightdm, all unity packages, xorg, and my graphics drivers
<Rory> Wug: Does the issue also occur when you log in as another user, such as the guest user?
<SlackoNewbie> Rory: Alternative to ARES
<Wug> Probably, but I'm not sure.  give me a second to check
<Rory> SlackoNewbie: A bittorrent client?
<Wug> (I purged unity-.* so it should have deleted configs but ill look anyway.  Also, dconf reset -f /org/compiz has had no effect)
<Rory> Wug: It won't have deleted user configs I wouldn't imagine
<SlackoNewbie> Rory: maybe
<Rory> SlackoNewbie: like utorrent?
<Rory> !torrent | SlackoNewbie
<ubottu> SlackoNewbie: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Wug> How exactly do I enable the guest account from the command line
<Rory> Wug: It's enabled by default i think/
<Rory> Wug: Or you can make another user from the command line with "adduser somename"
<Wug> I probably wouldn't be asking if it was showing up in the list of users :P
<Romance> how do you list IPs range on a vps if the vps had 5 IPs for example
<Rory> Romance: ifconfig
<Wug> Romance: I'd imagine if you have a server hosted by some company somewhere, you can check your info about it somewhere to see exactly which ones are assigned to you, including any that are not bound to interfaces
<Wug> like maybe email correspondence, or your web panel if you have one.
<Wug> Rory: it works on the guest account.
<Romance> ah i forgot, they are running vm, of course i only see 1 IP, thanks
<Wug> (to enable guest: sudo sed -ie 's/allow-guest=false/allow-guest=true/' /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Wug> maybe my file permissions are borked.  I seem to recall this having happened before
<Rory> Wug: try: sudo chown Yourusername: ~/.Xauthority
<Wug> its not .Xauthority, that's owned by me
<Wug> find ~ -uid 0 is reporting only a couple of things that are supposed to be roots
<Rory> Wug: can you install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) and then run "ls -alh ~/ | pastebinit" - this will put a directory listing of your home directory on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Wug> I actually have a homebrewed gist script
<Rory> Whatever works
<Wug> there's one thing in my home dir which is not me:me, and it's .lesshst which is me:root for some reason
<Rory> I don't think that will stop you logging in. What ubuntu version are you using? (cat /etc/issue to check)
<Wug> 13.19
<Wug> 10*
<Rory> Wug: What graphics hardwere do you have? (lspci | grep VGA to check)
<Wug> radeon 7970
<Wug> (these are all questions I know the answer to :D)
<Rory> open-source radeon driver or fglrx?
<Rory> Wug: You'd be surprised how many people here have no idea what their computer is, or what version of their OS they are using
<Wug> oh no I wouldn't
<Wug> but I'm a little more informed than the average derp (or I like to think I am anyway)
<Rory> brb meeting
<Wug> the proprietary one.  from amd.com (latest beta for linux x86-64, october 2013)
<Wug> the flgrx's in the repos break everything if I install them
<zetheroo> need help mounting a RAID 1 device
<grimeton> zetheroo: man mount
<zetheroo> grimeton: this is a bit of an emergency
<grimeton> zetheroo: man mount also holds information about mounting partitions/drives in case of emergencies
<zetheroo> would really appreciate soem help
<Wug> zetheroo: what exactly do you mean "a raid 1 device"
<stomanata> Hi, when i start my laptop system notification says that new version of kubuntu is available. But how to upgrade?
<zetheroo> I just created a new md1 array and cannot mount it
<grimeton> zetheroo: i'd really appreciate some help to help you - no info doesn't allow me to figure out what's wrong
<grimeton> zetheroo: did you create an fs on top of it?
<Wug> do you mean hardware or software raid, and do you mean mounting the whole array, or just one drive in a degraded or failed array
<zetheroo> I don't know how to get the UUID of the array
<Wug> blkid?
<Ben64> probably shouldn't be doing raid if you can't figure it out, its a recipe for disaster
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6457682/
<Wug> also you shouldn't need the blkid of the raid just to mount it
<zetheroo> some info ^^
<Wug> zetheroo: sounds like you need to partition it
<zetheroo> 2 disks - ext4 - raid1
<grimeton> argh, partitioning md devices ...
<grimeton> mkfs.xfs /dev/md1
<zetheroo> Wug there was already a partition on the disk when I created a RAID 1 array out of them
<grimeton> mount /dev/md1 /mnt -t xfs
<zetheroo> I cannot wipe the disks
<zetheroo> there is data on them
<Wug> zetheroo: is md0 or md1 your raid array
<grimeton> zetheroo: ehm, what does file -s /dev/md1 show?
<zetheroo> md1
<zetheroo> /dev/md1: data
<zetheroo> show:     ERROR: cannot open `show' (No such file or directory)
 * grimeton hopes that the radi creation didn't overwrite the filesystem's fat
<grimeton> it did
<Wug> if there was data on it and you made a raid on top of it you're in trouble
<grimeton> zetheroo: creating the mirror the default (new) way wrote some extra info at the beginning of the partition and destroyed your filesystem's fat
<grimeton> the data is gone
<grimeton> as long as you can't reproduce the first, let's say 500 bytes of that partition
<Wug> testdisk might be able to help recover data
<zetheroo> ok ... then I have to out the old disks back in ... I was told in #linux that you could make an array from disks already holding data ... :P
<grimeton> zetheroo: yeah, using THE OLD way
<Wug> did you make a backup like you always should when dealing with partitions?
<Ben64> remember 3 minutes ago when i said "probably shouldn't be doing raid if you can't figure it out, its a recipe for disaster"
<Ben64> see, this is the disaster
<zetheroo> I did: mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md1 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<Wug> Ben64: i've had worse
<Ben64> of course
<zetheroo> Wug; yes the data is on other disks as well
<zetheroo> ;)
<Wug> like that time a partition move got interrupted
<zetheroo> so I am going to swap these out because it ain't working ...
<Ben64> not many people even need raid
<Wug> zetheroo: you're probably ok then
<zetheroo> but now will the old array still work?
<zetheroo> damn
<Rory> Wug: i am back, did you make any progress? Do you have that ls -al pastebin?
<grimeton> zetheroo: the data is gone
<Wug> zetheroo: if you're adding and removing disks that are part of the array, im gonna go ahead and say "no"
<Wug> Rory: I'm one-by-one renaming config files in ~ that look like that might be causing it
<Wug> it's a pita because my login password is colossal.
<Rory> Wug: Change it for the duration of this testing
<Wug> I might get annoyed enough to do just that
<grimeton> zetheroo: and read the mdadm man page - especially the part about the metadata (-e
<grimeton> )
<ubuntu0> hello. I did not create a swap partition, should I tweak swappiness level or leave it as it is?
<Ben64> if you dont have a swap partition, it doesn't matter
<grimeton> ubuntu0: you can create a swap file if you like and use that one
<alisal> ciao
<alisal> !list
<ubottu> alisal: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<is_null> hi all, i have a core i7 with 4GB of RAM, any idea why it lags so much it almost hangs (have to go into a tty, wait super long to login and kill chromium and many friends) since 13.10 ?
<Wug> ubuntu0: how much ram do you have? if you have more than 4GB you don't need a swap file probably, and if you have more than 1GB you can probably get away without one too
<Wug> is_null: sounds like some shit adobe flash would do
<is_null> Wug: that's what i thought but i'm on pepper now
<ubuntu0> thanks mates
<Wug> no idea then. is it all the time or just on some sites
<Wug> maybe pepper has a bug?
<is_null> apparently all the time, maybe it does
<is_null> maybe there was a kernel setting change as well
<is_null> if i wanted to get that deep into my os i'd install arch (again), but i'll probably just check if fedora works and if it doesn't install arch
<Wug> Rory: update, it's in .config somewhere
<is_null> ubuntu has served me well during ~7 months
<manfred_wl> bye
<Xtoph> I solved the problem myself. I simply had to add the init-file info to my init file and set Required-Start to $ALL. However, thanks for your time.
<zetheroo> Wug: basically the idea was to upgrade the current array with better disks
<zetheroo> now I have but back the old disks and the array is back up and all the data is there
<zetheroo> so how would one go about upgrading the disks of an array?
<Wug> zetheroo: so, you already have an existing array
<Wug> with data on it
<Wug> and you want to put that data on a new array?  same size? same number of disks? what type of raid?
<damel> hey all, I'm trying to get my brightness to work on my g75vx and I'm having no luck. Any ideas?
<tr0n> u rty settings?
<zetheroo> Wug: yes ... I just took those two disks out and replaced them with better ones ... one of which had a copy of the data from the old disks ...
<tr0n> try
<zetheroo> Wug: I thought it would just rebuild with the new disks
<zetheroo> :P
<Taduro_> Can I ask a question here if the Ubuntu I'm using has another desktop?
<ObrienDave> sure
<Wug> zetheroo: if you imaged the data from each disk onto the new disks than you'd probably be able to make that work
<Wug> but it would be better to just hook them up in an empty raid, then copy the data from one to the other
<Wug> Rory: it was ~/.config/dconf/user
<Wug> I think
<Rory> !yay | Wug Interesting that your dconf compiz reset didn't work
<ubottu> Wug Interesting that your dconf compiz reset didn't work: Glad you made it! :-)
<Wug> yeah idk.
<zetheroo> Wug: so what would happen if I replaced just one of the disks in the array at a time ...
<Wug> zetheroo: why are you so hell bent about doing this the wrongest possible way
<Wug> the filesystem exists to keep track of your data
<Wug> going behind its back is a tactic for emergencies only
<Wug> do you not have enough sata slots for all of the drives or something?
<Wug> you might be able to add the drives to the existing array (assuming it's a raid 1) and then remove the old ones
<Wug> Rory: now I just need to figure out what's griping at me whenever I login and breaking badly enough to throw up those "system problem detected" things
<Wug> guest account doesn't do those.
<zetheroo> Wug: 4 slots in the server and all are used
<zetheroo> I just thought there was a way to replace disks in an array and then have the array rebuild ...
<Wug> 1. take something out until you have the raid rebuilt, or 2. get a sata pci card
<Wug> crappy ones will run you like $30
<Wug> if having a really nice raid is important to you, get a dedicated raid card
<zetheroo> Wug: can I make the array on another server and then move the disks to the one where I want to replace the disks?
<Wug> such cards do definitely support having drives hotswapped, and can do raids with an obscene number of drives
<Wug> there are a bunch of ways you can do it
<Wug> and that one works fine
<Wug> you could even download the data from the old array over the network onto the new array
<zetheroo> I was initially thinking of doing something like this http://www.howtoforge.com/replacing_hard_disks_in_a_raid1_array
<Wug> on a gigabit network it would be reasonably fast
<zetheroo> Wug: yes, I was thinking of moving the data onto the new array over the network
<Wug> I suggest you try following those instructions with image files first to make sure they work they way you want
<gregor3005> hi, i have a big problem with"update-initramfs" its says allways "nothing to do, exiting." how can i force to generated a new initramfs? i tried all options
<Wug> just chuck together a raid 1 of a few 512MB image files
<nicola> join #redturtle whatever
<zetheroo> heh ok
<Wug> safer than experimenting on a production raid
<zetheroo> but maybe it's best altogether to just create a new raid array on our spare server ... :P
<ppokuyh> hi is it safe to install ubuntu server on a virtual machine*?
<Rory> ppokuyh: what do you mean by "safe"?
<zetheroo> I am just worried that if I do this and move the 2 new array disks into the production server that the array won't mount of something ...
<ppokuyh> Rory, if  it is more insecure than installing in a proper parittion
<ppokuyh> Rory, I just want to stock contact information, not big files
<Rory> ppokuyh: It is exactly the same system that is running
<ppokuyh> store*
<Rory> ppokuyh: So it is only as secure as the least secure application on it. no more or less secure with physical/virtual
<Wug> zetheroo: I have a hardware raid card but all of my drives are too new to replace :D
<ppokuyh> Rory k thx, how many GB I need to allocate for Ubuntu server?
<Rory> ppokuyh: That depends on how much data you want to store
<Rory> ppokuyh: At a minimum I'd say 8GiB, plus extra space for your data
<ppokuyh> Rory less than 500mb for the moment
<ppokuyh> k thx Rory
<Wug> you can get away with 512MB as long as you don't go installing libreoffice or something.
<Rory> No harm in over-provisioning when you are using thin provisioning / dynamic virtual disks
<ppokuyh> thx guys, when I have a server, I just have to boot into Ubuntu Server to sync date, right?
<asad2005> how can i list running programs by memory consumption?
<Wug> well my jimmies are sufficiently settled for my desktop to stop bothering about it.  thanks Rory
<ppokuyh> if I boot into Ubuntu Desktop, I won't be able to access my server, am I right?
<ppokuyh> asad2005 system monitor, momory tab
<ppokuyh> asad2005 install htop otherwise
<Rory> ppokuyh: Regarding accessing your server, it will depend how your network connection on the virtual server is set up as to how you would access that
<asad2005> ppokuyh: thanks
<ppokuyh> which is the best version of ubuntu server?
<ppokuyh> should I take LTS?
<deck-star> ppokuyh, I recommend LTS if you want to set it and forget it
<nared> halo
<nared> anyone
<nared> anyone?
<zetheroo> Wug: noob question ... why do empty partitions in a newly created raid1 array need to resync?
<HassanMullah> good morning
<G[zero]D> !list
<ubottu> G[zero]D: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gr33n7007h> It's a hell of a fucking morning
<Ben64> watch the language here
<HassanMullah> how can i check my ubuntu system for unknown hardware devices, something like "unknown device" in windows device manager
<G[zero]D> no channels here?
<nared> 中文
<G[zero]D> all clear
<ObrienDave> channels, yes. WAREZ? NO!
<G[zero]D> how can I obtain channel list?
<damel> I'm trying to get my brightness to work on my laptop in 13.10. Anyone here that can help me?
<gr33n7007h> G[zero]D,  /msg alis list *search*
<nared> may you can edit rc.local
<G[zero]D> there aren't room dedicated for problem solving?
<Ben64> G[zero]D: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<G[zero]D> oh... damm
<G[zero]D> :D
<G[zero]D> first time here
<G[zero]D> ok, so, I need to configure few shortcut to send "text script" in guake terminal
<G[zero]D> for example, when I press <Shift>+F12 ---> send "user\rpass\r"
<panggilsajaakuni> hello
<panggilsajaakuni> what is the momst stable nvidia driver for 12.04?
<G[zero]D> in kubuntu, through yakuale profile that's possible
<G[zero]D> solutions?
<gr33n7007h> panggilsajaakuni, The one from the nvidia site
<panggilsajaakuni> gr33n7007h: tested that one. unfortunately, it not work for dual display
<gr33n7007h> panggilsajaakuni, What model
<Ben64> gr33n7007h: don't suggest people go to nvidia's site to get drivers
<panggilsajaakuni> 8400M
<panggilsajaakuni> gr33n7007h: 8400M
<Ben64> panggilsajaakuni: look into bumblebee
<HassanMullah> which ubuntu channel is special for hardware questions ?
<gr33n7007h> Ben64, And why not
<Ben64> gr33n7007h: because it causes more issues
<gr33n7007h> Ben64, no it doesn't
<Ben64> HassanMullah: there is ##hardware, nothing to do with ubuntu though
<Ben64> gr33n7007h: it really does. and the nvidia drivers are in the repository, it's much easier and safer to use them
<panggilsajaakuni> Ben64: where i can get that?
<panggilsajaakuni> newbie here :)
<Ben64> panggilsajaakuni: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<HassanMullah> Ben64: i want to know in ubuntu something about my hardware, so is there another channel which talk special the combination ubuntu and hardware
<panggilsajaakuni> Ben64: gr33n7007h currently i am on 304 driver
<Ben64> HassanMullah: then ask? i can't tell what you're asking until you ask
<gr33n7007h> Just go to the drivers, auto detect gpu select driver, install bobs your uncle fannys your aunt job done
<panggilsajaakuni> Ben64: gr33n7007h : thanks. will check on that.
<HassanMullah> Ben64: here my question again :-)  : lah	how can i check my ubuntu system for unknown hardware devices, something like "unknown device" in windows device manager
<Ben64> HassanMullah: lspci and/or lsusb
<G[zero]D> :(
<gr33n7007h> Never had a problem
<gregor3005> hi, i added a encrypted partition to my system and during boot time it don't aksed for the password. i added the informations in /etc/crypttab and added dm-crypt into /etc/modules. update-initramfs and rebooted. what can be missing?
<localhost> helo
<cousteau> Xubuntu 12.04.  Would there be any problem if I uninstall openjdk-6 and install openjdk-7?  Are they compatible?
<gr33n7007h> Home is where localhost is lol
<HassanMullah> Ben64: lspci i know, but has ubuntu detect all that device with a driver, or is this just a list of integrated vendor IDs ? i wanna know if a TV card is really detected and the correct drivers are "online" (sorry for my bad english)
<Ben64> HassanMullah: lsmod will show you what modules are loaded
<gr33n7007h> HassanMullah, dmesg will show you
<HassanMullah> Ben64: OK, then i check it, when i'm back at home. thankx to you
<gr33n7007h> HassanMullah, hauppage by any chance
<usuario> cauã
<cousteau> gr33n7007h, no, home is where ~ is
<gr33n7007h> cousteau, true
<Ubuntivity> Hello. I have 2 computers running Ubuntu server 12.04: Computer1 has internet through wlan0 (with an unused eth0), while Computer2 has only eth0. How can I share internet from Computer1 to Computer2 via ethernet?
<audun_> I set up commandline twitter client tweepy and all is fine. I can tweet from commandline with ./mytwitterapp.sh 'my tweet'
<audun_> Now I want to put the output of the cat command (or read a textfile) and send this as a tweet. How do I get the output between the single quotes?
<Ubuntivity> audun_: you need to pass the standard output of your 'cat' and capture it as standard input in your mytwitterapp.sh
<theadmin> audun_: ./mytwiterapp.sh "$(cat hamsters)"
<theadmin> audun_: Where "hamsters" is your text file.
<audun_> thanks.yes I tried something like that. Let me just test again
<jimmydorry> embarassing question. The disk I have the system is on is full. From SSH terminal how do I find where all the data is? Manually trying the common culprits /var/log with du did not reveal anything.
<theadmin> audun_: Note the double-quotes, won't work with single-quotes
<theadmin> jimmydorry: Try the ncdu application (although, I have to admit, that'd be difficult to install with a full disk)
<jimmydorry> :(
<jimmydorry> any wonder magic commands I am unaware of?
<theadmin> jimmydorry: Well, du normally helps...
<jimmydorry> sudo du -hsx * 2>/dev/null | sort -n
<jimmydorry> only showing me like 1/10th
<jimmydorry> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/g6VFPrTa
<jimmydorry> theadmin: am I just too drunk and fail at math?
<theadmin> jimmydorry: That /home is huge, ver 1 terabyte
<jimmydorry> theadmin: yea, dw about it
<jimmydorry> it;s only 79%
<theadmin> jimmydorry: Well, then there's /var
<theadmin> jimmydorry: Which is 1 gig, but that's not a lot
<jimmydorry> yes, i purged it but there was nothing there i wasnted to purge
<jimmydorry> var log that is
<audun_> theadmin.thanks. it worked! I was putting sigle quotes around the double quotes first, because single quotes was needed for typing text into it.
<jimmydorry> am I crazy or am I missing a lot of disk?
<theadmin> audun_: Single quotes can not be needed, they simply make Bash interpret all special characters as regular ones, such as spaces, etc, including the $() construct. Double quotes help with spaces and other common signs, while leaving special constructs intact.
<jimmydorry> i've never seen this before :(
<theadmin> jimmydorry: Run df with -h, too, this output is unreadable :/
<jimmydorry> on what?
<jimmydorry> the du did
<theadmin> jimmydorry: I mean the df with -h, I can't understand these big numbers lol
<jimmydorry> ah
<audun_> theadmin.  ./mytwitterapp.sh 'mytweet' works but  ./mytwitterapp.sh mytweet don't work.
<jimmydorry> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/uduVizEx
<theadmin> audun_: Really? That's not right, unless your tweet contains weird characters.
<audun_> theadmin. but I do need some lecturing
<theadmin> jimmydorry: Well this is odd, 9.7G - 9.2G is not 26M
<audun_> theadmin . the twitter app is a python script. Does that have anything to do with it?
<theadmin> audun_: No
<audun_> theadmin. well thanks. I can do what I want now that the cat redirect works
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<krizoek> where can i settings for mounting ssh drives?
<gregor3005> hi, i followed a guide how to change the resolution in grub. it work when i add it manually but with grub-update the changes are gone. i added it in the /etc/default/grub config and in the /etc/grub.d/00_header file. problem is that "gfxmode=keep" are not inserted in the right section into grub: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127851/change-boot-screen-resolution
<jimmydorry> theadmin: thanks for trying... know anyone that can help me?
<theadmin> jimmydorry: Not really, no, maybe you could try on askubuntu.cm
<theadmin> jimmydorry: askubuntu.com sorry
<jimmydorry> :(
<Guest46848> hi,I have installed ubuntu 13.10 on my toshiba L640 laptop.But the shutdown and restart buttons are not working,can anyone help?
<demirulez> Hi all, I'm not able to wake up my PC from suspend using keyboard or mouse, only through PWR Button. Some useful logs that may help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458030/ . Any suggestions? Thanks
<demirulez> Oh i was trying to setup my USB mouse for resuming but no luck
<panggilsajaakuni> Guest46848: same problem here. but when i leaving it for 10mins it will shutdown my lappy
<BluesKaj> gregor3005. in/etc/default/grub edit the line  GRUB_GFXMODE=xxxXxxx , and change the resolution there , then sudo update-grub
<demirulez> thing is that i created an udev rule and both hub and usb mouse have "enabled" in the power/wakeup subdir
<maokaii> hello
<maokaii> I'm trying to download a keyfinder on ubuntu using wine
<maokaii> I'm using this guide: http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/ekeyfinder/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4
<luckybunny> hi folks
<maokaii> I have an error when doing the mountingn part, it says no such directory or file
<maokaii> any help would be appreciated
<dagle> I'm trying to boot ubuntu on a new computer and I only get jibberish on the screen. With nomodeset I get even more jibberish (in a good way) on the screen and the system halts.
<luckybunny> question about updates..... I have an update for oss4 base (have had it for several weeks now), but I can't install it because it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop during the update
<Rory> maokaii: Can you please put the full command you ran, and the full error output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in channel
<dagle> Any parameters to recomend?
<luckybunny> or maybe I can.... is this safe to do?
 * luckybunny would think not
<theadmin> luckybunny: ...you really don't need OSS on a modern system, you should probably remove that package
<Rory> !nomodeset | dagle
<ubottu> dagle: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<demirulez> anyone please familiar with suspend/resume policies in Ubuntu 12.04?
<maokaii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458067/ done
<theadmin> luckybunny: But removing "ubuntu-desktop" is safe. It's just a metapackage, it pulls in all the standard Ubuntu packages when you install it, but removing it does nothing
<maokaii> done rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458067/
<Rory> maokaii: What ubuntu version are you using (you can use cat /etc/issue to check)
<maokaii> rory im using ubuntu 12.04
<CatKiller> maokaii: Can you also paste the output of "cat /proc/partitions" ?
<Rory> maokaii: Also is your Windows drive actually /dev/sda1 ?
<luckybunny> theadmin: it also wants to remove alsa-base and linux-sound-base
<luckybunny> sounds like they could be pretty crucial
<theadmin> luckybunny: Ah, then don't. Remove oss4-base.
<maokaii> rory: http://i.imgur.com/4qKlApW.jpg my windows drive is a 250 gb SSD
<theadmin> luckybunny: OSS is OpenSoundSystem, an ancient way to play sound on Linux, it's no longer really used by Ubunu
<theadmin> luckybunny: Ubuntu
<maokaii> catkiller: im doing try ubuntu not install, dont wanna screw anything up, will that effect hard drives at all?
<Rory> Well maokaii for a start you will want /dev/sda2 not /dev/sda1
<CatKiller> maokaii: this is a read only call that just displays a list of available partition, no screwup
<maokaii> rory: so sda2 is my 250gb ssd and sda1 is my 2TB ?
<maokaii> 3TB *
<CatKiller> Nope sda1 is a partition of your 250gb ssd
<CatKiller> and so is sda2
<Rory> maokaii: No. /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc are different drives. the numbers are partitions on each drive
<CatKiller> sda1 is the windows boot partition basically
<CatKiller> a bit like /boot on Ubuntu
<luckybunny> done. thanks
<luckybunny> turns out linux-sound-base is the base packages for both ALSA and OSS anyway, so I haven't lost anything
<theadmin> I'm not even sure why you had that installed. Heck, I'm not even sure why it's still in the repositories.
<luckybunny> probably had it for years
<maokaii> rory tried sda2 "mount is denied becayse the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. the volume may already be mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command."
<Rory> maokaii: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<maokaii> rory I want it mounted I think
<maokaii> to complete the installation of this
<maokaii> http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/ekeyfinder/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4
<Rory> maokaii: it is already mounted somewhere else
<maokaii> so in that case I can skip that mounting step?
<CatKiller> maokaii: Indeed you can. Just call "mount" to find out where /dev/sda2 is currently mounted
<CatKiller> then adapt the guide by replacing /mnt/sda1 with the current mountpoint, likely in the form "/media/DriveName"
<jimmydorry> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/h6LXed6H rebooting will probably fix this
<CatKiller> Sorry VolumeName (in Windows terms)
<jimmydorry> theadmin: something broke i think
<theadmin> jimmydorry: Yeah, sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<jimmydorry> I just rebooted
<jimmydorry> ...
<jimmydorry> >_<
<jimmydorry> did i have to force?
<theadmin> jimmydorry: Oh, sorry, eh. That forces the filesystem check on bootup, it doesn't do it automatically (normally)
<maokaii> catkiller just type "mount"
<jimmydorry> apparently did not need to
<jimmydorry> theadmin: lol
<CatKiller> maokaii: Yes?
<maokaii> CatKiller:  im asking if thats correct :p
<CatKiller> maokaii: Ah, yes, anyways it's non destructive so go ahead
<CatKiller> "mount" and then return
<CatKiller> you will see a line "/dev/sda2"
<CatKiller> mounted on "/media/something"
<ernst_> Can anyone help me to find the LibroOffice color settings. I was hoping to find it at "~/.config/libreoffice/*/user/registrymodifications.xcu", to bad. There is something about color, but I have no idear what to do whits that. Can anyone help me?
<gregor3005> hi, i added a encrypted partition to my system and during boot time it don't aksed for the password. i added the informations in /etc/crypttab and added dm-crypt into /etc/modules. update-initramfs and rebooted. what can be missing?
<maokaii> CatKiller: http://i.imgur.com/outAGQo.png media/SSD-OS
<CatKiller> Cool, so you can use that for your guide
<CatKiller> use /media/SSD-OS instead of /mnt/sda1
<CatKiller> Do you know what you're doing though? You trust this guide right?
<CatKiller> Looks safe enough from the guide but heh
<maokaii> CatKiller: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458163/ is this correct, did you look at that guide
<CatKiller> You earlier you said you wanted to skip the mounting step since it was already mounted
<CatKiller> so skip that step alltogether
<maokaii> did you read the guide?
<CatKiller> and go straight to Import your Windows registry into Wine
<CatKiller> replacing dumphive /mnt/sda1/ by dumphive /media/SSD-OS
<maokaii> ok
<demirulez> Hi all, I'm not able to wake up my PC from suspend using keyboard or mouse, only through PWR Button. Some useful logs that may help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458030/ . Any suggestions? Thanks
<amitprakash> What package provides the perl module Apache2::SizeLimit ?
<kostkon> !find sizelimit
<ubottu> File sizelimit found in gallery2, gosa, python-ceilometer, python-cinder, python-keystone, python-ldap-doc, python-nova
<amitprakash> so nothing?
<theadmin> !find SizeLimit.pm
<ubottu> File SizeLimit.pm found in libapache2-mod-perl2
<theadmin> amitprakash: ^
<maokaii> ill let you know if I run into more issues CatKiller :)
<maokaii> thank you
<CatKiller> np
<amitprakash> thats strange, theadmin i have the package installed but cant find the module
<RickyB98> hello :) do you need an infobot here?
<demirulez> i forgot my /proc/acpi/wakeup content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458191/
<theadmin> RickyB98: Already have one.
<amitprakash> theadmin, nm.. its there
<RickyB98> really?
<RickyB98> who's him
<RickyB98> ?
<theadmin> !ubottu > RickyB98
<ubottu> RickyB98, please see my private message
<RickyB98> well..
<RickyB98> why not changing it to a notice?
<RickyB98> xD
<cfhowlett> RickyB98, thanks we like it as it is.
<maokaii> CatKiller: http://i.imgur.com/7LjAjMQ.png idk why it changed language?
<RickyB98> ok
<RickyB98> never mind  :)
<CatKiller> maokaii: maybe it's a german software?
<maokaii> CatKiller:  do you think its fine should I just continue to the last step/
<maokaii> CatKiller:  oh ok maybe
<CatKiller> in any case it seems to mean "no such file or directory"
<maokaii> hmm...
<maokaii> idk what to do then
<maokaii> im almost done isntalling this
<CatKiller> i.e. there is no such directory structure WINDOWS/system32/config/software
<maokaii> just the last 2-3 steps
<CatKiller> you can run ls /media/SSD-OS/WINDOWS
<maokaii> there is though in the ssd o.o
<gregor3005> hi, i added a encrypted partition to my system and during boot time it don't aksed for the password. i added the informations in /etc/crypttab and added dm-crypt into /etc/modules. update-initramfs and rebooted. what can be missing?
<maokaii> what will that do?
<CatKiller> and repeat for each closer path
<CatKiller> see if the directory exists
<CatKiller> or just open the file browser
<CatKiller> and navigate there
<CatKiller> maybe the path is different
<CatKiller> Maybe that guide was written for a Windows XP OS and you have vista or 7 or 8 or something
<maokaii> CatKiller: its "windows" would the caps have messed it up?
<maokaii> "Windows"
<CatKiller> possibly
<CatKiller> try without
<demirulez> so no one could point me to something please?
<CatKiller> demirulez,
<CatKiller> sorry don't know much about suspend
<demirulez> thing is that the solution i tried should work
<demirulez> also because i can sucessfully resume from suspend using my mouse, under windows 7
<demirulez> so it's not a BIOS setting, It's OS related
<yeyeman> is there a command for running c programs?
<yeyeman> I mean other than ./myprogram
<CatKiller> yeyeman: What does that mean?
<yeyeman> CatKiller, I can run java programs by java program.class and python scripts by python script.py
<yeyeman> but what do I use for C programs?
<theadmin> yeyeman: gcc, for example.
<CatKiller> yeyeman: Java programs are interpreted by the java binary
<CatKiller> So are Python program
<CatKiller> this means that you run the program "Python" and you feed it an actual script file
<CatKiller> it will digest that script file and "run" it
<yeyeman> I know that.
<CatKiller> When you call a "compiled" program (whether it is C or C++ or any other compile language)
<CatKiller> you don't need to run an interpreter
<CatKiller> Basically you can only run a "binary" executable
<yeyeman> I just wanted to know if there is something like execute or run or somthing like that
<CatKiller> In the case of Python you run the binary program "python"
<CatKiller> it works exactly the same way as with python
<CatKiller> "python" will run "python"
<yeyeman> I know
<CatKiller> "programname" will run "programname" provided that it is in your shell $PATH
<CatKiller> if it is not in your path, you must provide the path to the program yourself
<CatKiller> technically your shell is what is going to "run" the program or to "launch" or "instantiate" it
<maokaii> CatKiller: http://i.imgur.com/idnfgX5.png no error message at the bottom this time, that good?
<CatKiller> so bash/bourne/zsh is what will ultimately tell the kernel to load the program
<maokaii> CatKiller:  let me know if you think that is good and I can move onto the last step
<CatKiller> maokaii: Don't speak german but looks like it worked
<maokaii> dumpt einen in eine textdatei = will dump one in a text file
<CatKiller> use google translate
<CatKiller> ok seems like it did work
<maokaii> yeah
<maokaii> ok
<CatKiller> In any case no risk of moving on since the further parts only work on a file you offloaded from windows to Ubuntu
<CatKiller> if it's not there it'll fail but that's it
<maokaii> ok CatKiller  thanks :)
<maokaii> CatKiller:  just noticed the guide says to use ubuntu 32 bit, im usin 64 bit >.> damn idk if that will effect it
<CatKiller> maokaii: Give it a shot
<CatKiller> I don't think so anyways
<maokaii> CatKiller: ok
<maokaii> CatKiller: thanks again hopefully this works so I can get the key and version and reinstall :p
<CatKiller> maokaii: It's kindof ironic that you need Ubuntu to get your Windows key to reinstall isn't it? :p
<maokaii> CatKiller:  it was custom made and I dont have the product key, it wont boot up in any mode
<maokaii> CatKiller: you think im stealing :P ?
<CatKiller> I know but it's just insane you can't retrieve it from Windows
<CatKiller> not at all
<CatKiller> it's just that MS makes it really hard for anybody to do the simplest things
<maokaii> CatKiller:  I think I could, but i can't boot into it
<CatKiller> ahhh ok
<CatKiller> fair enough
<CatKiller> then forget what I just said ;)
<maokaii> it should be on computer properties, my friend is dumb though :p
<ObrienDave> not even into "safe mode"
<maokaii> CatKiller:  http://i.imgur.com/ijPrT8y.png :s
<maokaii> sorry for being really dumb/noobish
<maokaii> but could really use your help for this last step
<Reacto> My dual monitor settings in nvidia x settings never saves, rather they just restore on every reboot
<CatKiller> that archive is not good
<CatKiller> try to redownload it
<Aditya> can u one tell me about topic
<Reacto> i've tried setting the xorg.conf file manually, i've tried running nvidia-settings as sudo etc, nothing works
<CatKiller> it's just basically corrupted
<maokaii> CatKiller: what do you mean? Run the same command?
<CatKiller> where did you get it from?
<maokaii> read thsi guide:
<maokaii> last step
<maokaii> http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/ekeyfinder/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4
<CatKiller> ah yues
<CatKiller> that's sourceforge being horrible
<CatKiller> people are moving away from it
<CatKiller> download it using a browser
<CatKiller> here it downloaded a 1000 byte file
<CatKiller> which is not the actual file
<CatKiller> sourceforge does redirections etc
<CatKiller> use firefox
<maokaii> okay, will i still be able do the same thing?
<CatKiller> and then "mv Downloads/<filename> /home/ubuntu/"
<[Gentoo]> Reacto: did you generate an xorg.conf from nvidia-settings?
<CatKiller> yes once you move it where it should go
<Reacto> yes, I tried that too
<CatKiller> with the command above
<[Gentoo]> Reacto: and obviously placed in /etc/X11 yes?
<Reacto> ye
<Reacto> that's the default location it saves to
<[Gentoo]> well normally nbidia-settings isnt run as root
<Reacto> no, but I ran it as root when I did it
<[Gentoo]> ok
<Reacto> also tried editing xorg.conf as root manually, but it still reset
<[Gentoo]> what reset
<gregor3005> hi, i added a encrypted partition to my system and during boot time it don't aksed for the password. i added the informations in /etc/crypttab and added dm-crypt into /etc/modules. update-initramfs and rebooted. what can be missing?
<[Gentoo]> i got no exp with dual monitors to let you know
<Reacto> I mean that it resets the settings every time I reboot
<[Gentoo]> Reacto: run nvidia-settings -l
<[Gentoo]> from terminal
<maokaii> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ekeyfinder/files/v0.1%20Beta/EKeyfinder_v0.1beta7_win32.zip/download
<[Gentoo]> as normal user
<maokaii> this the only download I can find for it
<Reacto> nothing happens [Gentoo]
<maokaii> catkiller
<cstur4> What are you talking about
<[Gentoo]> run nvidia-settings as normal user, save the settings to your home dir (default) then try that command after a reboot
<[Gentoo]> or have you done all that
<CatKiller> maokaii: Use firefox, paste the download link in the bar
<maokaii> catkiller "mv Downloads/<filename> /home/ubuntu/" so..change <filename> to "EKeyfinder_v0.1beta7_win32.zip" ?
<CatKiller> maokaii: This will redirect you to a download page
<CatKiller> maokaii: Download the file
<CatKiller> once downloaded, then you can use the "mv" command
<Reacto> the default location is /etc/X11/xorg.conf, not my home dir [Gentoo]
<[Gentoo]> Reacto: not the xorg.conf, the nvidia-settings settings
<Reacto> ah
<[Gentoo]> you can generate an xorg.conf from nvidia-settings, and also a nvidia settings file
<Reacto> maybe that's what I've been doing wrong, I've only been saving the xorg.conf file
<Reacto> gonna try
<[Gentoo]> maybe
<maokaii> so catkiller, the file in the guide its downloading?
<[Gentoo]> i think its on the bottom right "save settings to file" or cimilar
<[Gentoo]> similar*
<maokaii> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ekeyfinder/v0.1%20Beta/EKeyfinder_v0.1beta4_win32.zip
<Reacto> ye found it, gonna check if it works after reboot
<Reacto> thanks
<[Gentoo]> Reacto: it should automatically load
<[Gentoo]> but if it doesnt
<[Gentoo]> run nvidia-settings -l
<[Gentoo]> and youd have to add that to your startup programs
<adac> guys what is the differnce between a /dev/mapper device and a /dev/md device?
<CatKiller> maokaii: What's the question? Did you get the file using firefox?
<maokaii> catkiller question is am i looking for latest version of the software, or the direct download from the guide "http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ekeyfinder/v0.1%20Beta/EKeyfinder_v0.1beta4_win32.zip"
<amitprakash> Hi, postgresql-9.1 is installed on my system but I don't see a postgresql service, what gives?
<maokaii> that i put in firefox
<CatKiller> maokaii: Use the download link provided by pasting it in firefox
<maokaii> ok
<amitprakash> nm.. needed postgresql
<maokaii> and then
<CatKiller> use the same version from the guide
<CatKiller> once the file has downloaded
<CatKiller> you can move it in your home directory using the command I pasted above "mv blahblah"
<maokaii> mv Downloads/<filename> /home/ubuntu/ <filename> being the file name of the file :p ?
<CatKiller> I never specified the second <filename>
<CatKiller> just the first one
<amitprakash> hmm, actually still no postgresql service
<maokaii> without the < >
<CatKiller> yes
<maokaii> ok so
<CatKiller> or use the actual file browser otherwise
<CatKiller> much more simple
<CatKiller> and windows like
<jost> I'm trying to call a php script for each file of a directory and use the current file as input (stdin) for the PHP file. But I can't get bash to do that... I've tried `find <directory> -type f -exec php script.php \< "{}" \;' and many similar things, but none of them work. Why?
<time1343> Hi
<Razkin> Ubuntu 13.10 32bit consumes just 190MB ram while 64bit version consumes over 700MB, why is this?
<cfhowlett> time1343, greetings
<jost> It probably has something to do with escaping, but I can't find the problem
<maokaii> CatKiller: im using terminal, really hate to bug you with my stupidity. "mv Downloads/EKeyfinder_v0.1beta4_win32.zip /home/ubuntu/" with the space is correct?
<time1343> i9 tryed to boot over notwork the live cd but an mount error stopped /cdrom mount protocoll not supported
<time1343> any ideear?
<CatKiller> maokaii: That's correct yes
<ernst_> can nobody help me whit office?
<[Gentoo]> ernst_: microsoft office?
<CatKiller> ernst_: As in Microsoft Office?
<cfhowlett> no office users here.
<time1343> you help me netboot
<daedeloth_> alright, haven't done this in a long time
<daedeloth_> got a new laptop
<daedeloth_> how do I get ubuntu on it? :)
<maokaii> catkiller last steps are unzip ./EKeyfinder_v0.1beta4_win32.zip wine ./EKeyfinder/keyfinder.exe
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<maokaii> yes?
<CatKiller> maokaii: Once the file is in place you can continue the guide from right after the "wget" step
<maokaii> ok
<daedeloth_> I think I need to start with schrinking windows 8
<[Gentoo]> daedeloth_: do it from gparted and drag the slider along
<philinux> Razkin;~ do a net search for "ubuntu 32 vs 64 ram use" with and without the ubuntu bit
<[Gentoo]> so you have unallocated space after windows 8
<[Gentoo]> then format that as ext4
<[Gentoo]> choose that partition on the install
<CatKiller> daedeloth_: Be aware that this might take a while
<daedeloth_> ah, live disk, forgot about that
<CatKiller> daedeloth_: And you probably won't be able to pause it
<[Gentoo]> CatKiller: shrinking shouldnt take long at all
<[Gentoo]> seconds normally
<CatKiller> [Gentoo]: depends if there are blocks used at the end of the partition
<philinux> daedeloth_;~ dont forget to use wiindows to do the shrinking
<CatKiller> [Gentoo]: Depending on your fragmentation etc it can take a while to move physical blocks to free space
<[Gentoo]> yeah
<[Gentoo]> bit still it shouldnt take long
<daedeloth_> why use windows?
<gregor3005> hi, i added a encrypted partition to my system and during boot time it don't aksed for the password. i added the informations in /etc/crypttab and added dm-crypt into /etc/modules. update-initramfs and rebooted. what can be missing?
<daedeloth_> ooh, gparted runs on windows...
<CatKiller> I shrank a partition on a USB drive once which took a whopping 2-3 days
<philinux> daedeloth_;~ so it will still run, use the windows disk utility
<CatKiller> was very large
<CatKiller> and the drive was very slow
<CatKiller> but still
<daedeloth_> windows disk utility?
<philinux> daedeloth_;~ whatever it's called now disk management or other.
<maokaii> catkiller ): "wine command not found"
<maokaii> http://i.imgur.com/uP9cDQR.png]
<maokaii> http://i.imgur.com/uP9cDQR.png
<maokaii> idk why..bleh
<CatKiller> sudo apt-get install wine
<philinux> daedeloth_;~ http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/11/shrink-resize-partitions-in-windows-8/
<CatKiller> will fix it
<CatKiller> maokaii,
<daedeloth_> I don't understand this windows 8 thing. why did they change everything?
<daedeloth_> I'm about a year behind on the ranting, I guess.
<philinux> daedeloth_;~ /me is staying with win 7
<daedeloth_> I feel like I should evolve into 8...
<BluesKaj> daedeloth_. it's a tablet OS
<daedeloth_> well... as a gaming backup.
<Danato> how do i connect to a Broadband (PPPoE) connection with a username and password? Its pretty basic on windows 7 but I havent seen how on ubuntu
<philinux> daedeloth_;~ to make room for ubuntu you'll find thats there's a limit to how much you can shrink the win partition
<ernst_> No, not Microsoft... But Libre- / Open- "Office".
<CatKiller> Danato: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83869/setting-up-a-pppoe-connection-in-ubuntu
<CatKiller> with screenshots
<CatKiller> ernst_: tried #libreoffice ?
<maokaii> CatKiller: dont you get tired helping everyone ): ? I feel bad
<CatKiller> maokaii: That's ok, it's friday
<maokaii> CatKiller: http://i.imgur.com/sbFm0IP.jpg
<ernst_> ok
<felyx> hi
<CatKiller> maokaii: "sudo apt-get update"
<CatKiller> and then "sudo apt-get install wine"
<CatKiller> should do the trick
<felyx> guys im trying to setp up a php dev endironment with lamp stack but i dont know how to create a virtual host in my home/public_html
<maokaii> catkiller, this wont install ubuntu on my system will it? I'm only using "try"
<maokaii> dont want to override hard drive data
<felyx> googled it but i hev only .conf files in my etc/apach2/sties-avaible dir
<felyx> *have
<geirha> maokaii: Correct, it'll only get installed into memory
<daedeloth_> hm, hidden recovery partition
<felyx> could someone pls help me out
<CatKiller> maokaii: Nope, it will install packages in the current installation, which is "live" (not on a hard drive)
<daedeloth_> and since when doesn't an image fit on a regular cdr?!
<daedeloth_> why is everything changing?!
<bviktor> would someone please say 'lts'? i'm just testing my highlight settings
<daedeloth_> rant rant.
<felyx> lts
<CatKiller> daedeloth_: What's a "cdr" you talk about?
<CatKiller> daedeloth_: ;)
<felyx> he prolly means 700mb cds
<felyx> :p
<daedeloth_> :p
<daedeloth_> grmbl. have to actually look for an usb drive now.
<Danato> CatKiller: how do i find that Network Connections on kde?
<msdw> Felyx the apah2 is wherr you do the virtoalhost
<cfhowlett> daedeloth_, change is life.  life is change.
<CatKiller> I've heard of those in books, seems to be some sort of old historical medium of storage like floppies
<CatKiller> Danato: look for "network" in the search bar
<CatKiller> sorry kde
<CatKiller> no idea
<CatKiller> never used kde
<felyx> msdw, y i know but guides tell me to do this sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite
<felyx> my prob is that there is not defautl file in there just 000-default.conf
<msdw> Felyx What apahe are you using
<daedeloth_> 200gb for a windows partition should be fine, right?
<felyx> second prob is that this wont work either sudo a2dissite default && sudo a2ensite mysite
<Danato> CatKiller: I already did that but i ddnt find anything like the window shown, although I think I have seen it Unity
<daedeloth_> nah, never mind, no resizing.
<felyx> well ij ust installed lamp stack witht asksel so prolly the latest but lemme check
<Danato> CatKiller: Ill jst logout and login in unity, thanks
<maokaii> catkiller http://i.imgur.com/evXNmX0h.png
<maokaii> it says at the bottom
<maokaii> i might want to do sudo apt-get update to fix these problems, but idk what problems it could possiblty have
<BluesKaj> daedeloth_. 200G is plenty
<felyx> hm apache 2.4.6
<ActionParsnip> maokaii: if you have text, use a pastebin rather than an image
<felyx> msdw,  hm apache 2.4.6
<gregor3005> i removed old kernel-image but update-initramfs still use it when i run it with "-k all" how can i solve this?
<msdw> Ok the new one
<ActionParsnip> macwolf74: run:    gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    comment out the top few lines which are related to using the install CD as a package source
<felyx> probably y
<felyx> msdw, u know how can i do this with this new version?
<ActionParsnip> gregor3005: did you do it with apt-get / software centre?
<CatKiller> maokaii: Can you run "sudo apt-get update" again?
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: with "apt-get purge linux-image-<kernel version>"
<msdw> I gues you just upgraded from the old one or fresh install
<maokaii> doing
<CatKiller> maokaii: If that brings up the same error message try to install wine like that: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<bviktor> felyx, thank you
<ActionParsnip> gregor3005: ok, run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image   do you see fewer kernels?
<CatKiller> bypassing Ubuntu's version and getting it straight from the source
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: no
<felyx> bviktor, nincsmit
<bviktor> rofl
<felyx> :)
<bviktor> google translate or actually a native?
<felyx> utóbbi
<bviktor> high five then ;)
<felyx> :)
<molgrum> anyone know why i get alarm sounds in gnome shell but not in unity?
<ActionParsnip> gregor3005: what is the full output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ActionParsnip> gregor3005: use a pastebin to host the output
<maokaii> CatKiller:  yeah same thing, ill try it your way
<felyx> msdw, so should i try to install an odler version of apache2?
<msdw> You only have 000-default.conf right
<CatKiller> maokaii: I have to go for an hour or so, but I leave you in the capable hands of other people here. Also you're nearly at the end, and the only step left is to install wine which people can help with
<felyx> msdw,  yea
<maokaii> ok
<maokaii> thank you
<felyx> i just dont know how to set up a new virtual host with this new apache
<maokaii> catkiller
<maokaii> I wouldnt mind payin ya :p
<maokaii> for the help
<FloodBot1> maokaii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<msdw> Well in 2.4 thats the new default
<msdw> Make a copy and modify
<felyx> msdw, i guessed that much but there aint no easily accessable guides on how to do what i want
<felyx> msdw, aight gimme a sec
<msdw> Well you need
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458415/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458419/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458423/
<felyx> msdw, i copied the default renamed it and edited it
<msdw> One min i got to get up and use my server to send you what you need
<felyx> msdw, aight
<philinux> daedeloth_;~ the 700 meg iso was breached a fair while back
<jbrelin> Hey, all.  I'm a Debian user who just installed XBMCbuntu and am surprised to find no eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces while eth0 is configured and working!  Can someone point me to the place to modify that interface?
<ActionParsnip> gregor3005: ok you only have 2 kenels installed, that's fine
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: yes i know :-)
<jbrelin> Anyone? Seems like a quick question for the initiated.
<jhutchins_wk> jbrelin: Probably network-manager
<msdw> Felyx does it work
<jbrelin> I don't see anything in /etc/NetworkManager, jhutchins_wk.
<maokaii> hello, to install wine, do I just do "sudo apt-get install wine" after adding the source here? http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<jbrelin> That is, nothing that mentions eth0.
<jhutchins_wk> jbrelin: Right.
<ActionParsnip> gregor3005: where is the issue?
<maokaii> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu I just type "sudo apt-get install wine" after I add that source, right?
<felyx> msdw, i wil find it out very soon
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: when i run "update-initramfs -u -k all" i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458437/ here you can see he tries to build for 3.8.0-19-generic but i don't have such a kernel installed
<jbrelin> Can someone please tell me where eth0 is getting its configuration?  It's not mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces where I expect.
<maokaii> can somebody help me install wine/
<msdw01> felyx does it give you any errors when you reload apache
<cfhowlett> maokaii, sudo apt-get install wine
<maokaii> cfhowlett, it didn't work, so i was given this link http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<felyx> msdw01, no it didnt
<msdw01> already a2ensite your site>??
<maokaii> i just did sudo apt-get install wine1.5 hopefully works
<felyx> sudo a2ensite mysite.localhost.conf
<felyx> sudo a2ensite mysite.localhost.conf
<felyx> erms ry
<msdw01> what
<msdw01> >>
<felyx> sudo a2ensite mysite.conf
<felyx> i did this
<felyx> it said enabling mysstie and i need tor estart apache
<felyx> whixch i did
<msdw01> thry with out the .conf
<felyx> but http//localhost/mysite says unable to find webite
<felyx> sudo a2ensite mysite.localhost.conf
<felyx> eh
<felyx> anyways
<felyx> it said that it is already enabled
<msdw01> have you already config the conf file
<maokaii> ughh its still not working for wine
<felyx> yup
<felyx> i did the config
<felyx> let me check again
<msdw01> bcs it asks you for a root dir where your site is located also you have you have to give permitions
<felyx> permissions i did not set i guess
<felyx> let me show you my mysite.conf
<maokaii> can anybody help me install wine? I keep getting errors and I need wine to complete this, its the last step
<dwarakesh> Hi guys , I want to know if there is a way I can capture fn+f5 key events and redirect it to do something else! is it possible?
<jhutchins_wk> felyx: You say it says it's unable to find the site - that's not very precicse terminology but it implies you have not set up your DNS yet.
<felyx> msdw01, http://pastebin.com/TGvGz1R1
<msdw01> <virtualhost *:80>
<msdw01> ServerName pfn.isn.suroot.com
<msdw01> ServerAlias pfn.isn.suroot.com
<msdw01> ServerAdmin inaboxsystemsnova@yahoo.com
<msdw01> DocumentRoot "/var/zpanel/hostdata/zadmin/public_html/pfn"
<FloodBot1> msdw01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maokaii> when I do "sudo apt-get install wine" it says "some packages culd not be installed"
<BluesKaj> maokaii. pastebin the errors
<msdw01> for example
<felyx> jhutchins_wk, that is possible
<maokaii> BluesKaj: how?
<msdw01> plus other configs that you might do
<BluesKaj> !paste | maokaii
<jhutchins_wk> felyx: There's your problem, you're trying to use a GUI panel to administer the system.
<ubottu> maokaii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<felyx> jhutchins_wk, erm i dont get what ur trying to say
<jbrelin> Still can't find where eth0 is getting its config.  Not in /etc/network/interfaces.
<daedeloth_>  any good vnc servers for windows? or just something that I can control my laptop?
<msdw01> overything is fine with the config
<daedeloth_> or what's the best way to do that these days?
<wilornel> Hey guys, I am having trouble with the installation of Ubuntu on my new Toshiba laptop. Should I move to #linux or ask here?
<felyx> msdw01,  it stil doesnt work so something must be wrong
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: you have a idea?
<msdw01> like i said try cmod 777 or chmod 775 with the full idr where your site is
<felyx> ah ty
<msdw01> try jsut local host
<felyx> gona try it now
<felyx> localhost give me /var/www
<felyx> that works
<felyx> mysite is in my home/username/public_html
<msdw01> so a2dissite the old default to make sure it doesnt calk it
<felyx> oki
<maokaii> how do I copy all the text from terminal in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<wilornel> Okay I'll ask here. I am getting the error: "grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to [...]" when I try to install Ubuntu, in dual boot
<dwarakesh> maokaii: ctrl+shift+c
<cfhowlett> !uefi|wilornel,
<ubottu> wilornel,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<felyx> msdw01, thanks for the help it still doest work but i have to go
<msdw01> maokaii ctrl+shift+c
<felyx> anyways thank you guys
<felyx> bb
<msdw01> ok
<maokaii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458502/
<maokaii> here is my error
<wilornel> ubottu: That's what I wanted to follow up with. I did read the page and tried its solutions
<ubottu> wilornel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilornel> cfhowlett: That's what I wanted to follow up with. I did read the page and tried its solutions
<dwarakesh> unable to adjust brightness in 12.04 on sony vaio vpceh25en, none of the forum answers are working! , help!
<wilornel> let me tell you more about how it went...
<BluesKaj> maokaii. highlight the text , then right click and copy , or ctrl+c then ctrl+v to copy and paste
<maokaii> for installing wine
<nashant> Hey, I had an issue where bits of an old kernel were left over and I had to boot to a live usb and run boot-repair. Now my install doesn't boot automatically. Any idea how I fix it?
<maokaii> BluesKaj:  i got it, i put the error heres: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458502/
<cfhowlett> nashant, you removed ALL the old kernels?  if not, back up 1 version and try
<wilornel> I have an EFI partition on my HDD, since Windows 8 is using it already. If I select that EFI partition for "Device for boot loader installation", I... I get the same error. Why is that so?
<BluesKaj> maokaii. have you updated/upgraded lately ?
<maokaii> BluesKaj:  I did "sudo apt-get update" as I was told to a bit ago
<msdw01> maokaii try apt-get uipdate, apt-get upgrade, apt-get install -f
<maokaii> msdw01 no install ubuntu, not ready to install using it on a usb drive
<nashant> cfhowlett: I removed the one that was causing the issue (uname -a was reporting version 3.8.0.19, so I removed 3.8.*)
<msdw01> why dont you use a vm
<BluesKaj> yes maokaii , but you also have to,  sudo apt-get upgrade
<jbrelin> Can someone please tell me what is configuring eth0?
<wilornel> cfhowlett: It was written on the community UEFI page that there should be only one EFI partition on the HDD, so that is not an option, when I try to have two of these partitions, it just wont start installing
<maokaii> BluesKaj:  so that won't install it right?
<cfhowlett> nashant, reboot, go to advanced boot options or boot older ubuntu.
<nashant> The issue is that it doesn't automatically select and boot the first option
<BluesKaj> maokaii. upgrade first then install
<msdw01> jberlin you want to config the eth0
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: a i got it. thanks to open source, i love it
<maokaii> BluesKaj:  I can't install
<cfhowlett> wilornel, sadly, I haven't yet had to personally experience uefi.  ask again in channel and check the forums.
<wilornel> cfhowlett, any idea why when I use the old EFI partition to boot Ubuntu, it still throws the same error?
<nashant> cfhowlett: I don't want to boot an older kernel, I just want grub to automatically boot the latest, which it has stopped doing
<maokaii> BluesKaj:  need to keep all the data on my hard drives
<wilornel> alright, then
<jbrelin> msdw01, eth0 is already configured, but it' s not listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<jbrelin> msdw01: I know how to configure an interface by hand.  I'm wondering whence it's current configuration comes.
<jbrelin> Err... its.
<msdw01> when its listed in interfaces its not config
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: the next problem is now, why the encrypted partition are not opened during boot
<BluesKaj> maokaii. ??
<maokaii> catkiller told me it wasnt needed to install
<cfhowlett> nashant, update-grub should have cleared all of that mess out.  You might need to boot off of a USB, mount your HDD and do some additional cleaning.   Don't know what else to suggest.  sorry.
<BluesKaj> what isn't needed, maokaii?
<jbrelin> msdw01: I can't parse that sentence.  There is no eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces and yet it is configured and working.
<jbrelin> So where is this configuration?
<maokaii> BluesKaj:  installing ubuntu to my hard drive
<UriekVigilant> I put a USb pen drive with Lubuntu 13.10 on ACer 3003 wlmi with 1 gb Ram , after a few minutes the only thing i can see is screen changing from all black to black with the mouse pointer ? I also tryed another usb p+en with Ubuntu 13.10 and same thing ....
<maokaii> isn't needed
<nashant> cfhowlett: There's actually no mess. Just the very few correct options. It's just I have to manually select the boot option
<wilornel> Does anyone know why is it that, after I receive an error "grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install [...]" when I try to install Ubuntu, and that I try again, that time selecting my already-existing EFI partition(since my laptop came with Windows 8), I get the same error?
<msdw01> i ahev that prob to with mint prob the gui config doesnt meet the file
<ObrienDave> maokaii, you are running from a "live" system in "try" mode, yes?
<jbrelin> msdw01: I have no GUI.
<UriekVigilant> What could be wrong i searched on internet and i found people saying that work for them !
<maokaii> obriendave yes
<BluesKaj> maokaii. you can't install wine on  live-media afaik
<ObrienDave> you can't install ANYTHING to a live system afaik
<jbrelin> This seems like the most straightforward question in the world.
<msdw01> in the file what options does it give you eth0 with ipv4 and ipv6
<maokaii> ive installed
<maokaii> skype
<maokaii> chrome
<jbrelin> Which file, msdw01?
<msdw01> the interfaces
<cstur4> can I use codeblocks in Ubuntu 13.10
<jbrelin> /etc/network/interfaces only lists loopback interfaces.  There is no eth0 mentioned.
<cfhowlett> nashant, frustrating.  especially since it sounds like you're so very close to fixing it.
<BluesKaj> jbrelin. it should have auto rtho listed
<BluesKaj> eth0
<UriekVigilant> please help Ubuntu and Lubuntu 13.10 pen usb driv e install Acer aspire  3003 wlmi with 1 Gb ram , is not working , screen stay black 1 second and another second black with mouse pointer on it ,
<jhutchins_wk> jbrelin: You have the standard GUI desktop?
<jbrelin> Yes, BluesKaj.  That is what I would expect.
<UriekVigilant> i can reach to that part asking us to try or full install on HD
<jbrelin> I have no GUI installed, jhutchins_wk.
<jbrelin> BluesKaj, it has lo only.
<jhutchins_wk> jbrelin: Interesting.
<msdw01> does it couse you any prob the missing eth0
<BluesKaj> jbrelin. are you using network manager ?
<maokaii> BluesKaj:  so I can only get wine if I install? How can I do this without overwriting any hard drives? Or could I install it to a usb flash drive?
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: He says no GUI.
<jbrelin> BluesKaj, NetworkManager is installed, but I've never run X.
<jhutchins_wk> maokaii: Wine is packaged for ubuntu and available in the usual repositories.
<msdw01> maokaii install a vm on you cp and then just install the ubuntu you wont mess un anything and you wont have prob
<maokaii> msdw01:  im a noob with ubuntu, i need to figure out how to do that if you dont mind
<jbrelin> BluesKaj, it may even be running. But I want to switch to static IP and there's no config file that I can see.
<BluesKaj> maokaii. you'll have to install ubuntu on a partition on a hdd , there's no other alternative , unless you know how to use chroot (which I have tried but am no expert on )
<maokaii> does anybody have links or help for me to do this then without deleting anything on the hard drive and not effecting a windows boot later?
<msdw01> maokaii thry to install it with the multi system it can install ubuntu on your drive
<yeats> !dualboot | maokaii
<ubottu> maokaii: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Le_Bacon_> I need help here!
<BluesKaj> jbrelin. the first step is to get rid of network manager , then check this out : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<cfhowlett> !details|Le_Bacon_,
<ubottu> Le_Bacon_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<msdw01> maokaii try virtual machine you wont have to do any changes to your drive or boot
<maokaii> msdw01:  dont have the windows disc unfortunately for that link
<wilornel> Hey guys, does anyone know why is it that, after I receive an error "grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install [...]" when I try to install Ubuntu12.04, and then when I try again, that time selecting my already-existing EFI partition(since my laptop came with Windows 8), I get the same error?
<jbrelin> BluesKaj, I'm completely familiar with /etc/network/interfaces
<maokaii> msdw01:  how would I do virtual machine?
<jbrelin> I wasn't familiar with NetworkManager
<msdw01> om
<BluesKaj> jbrelin. well , then you must know what to do
<msdw01> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<msdw01> it works on every platform
<LeMike> hello. i am searching for a command to find a specific file path. but this isn't possible: find -maxdepth 3 -type d -name "modules/local". how do i find by the whole path name?
<yeats> LeMike: try 'locate <file>'
<jbrelin> BluesKaj, I know how to configure an interface.  But that wasn't telling me what was configuring my eth0 or how to work around it.
<msdw01> maokaii after you install virtualbox install the moduel for usb support
<jbrelin> FYI to anyone who cares: NetworkManager will ignore interfaces mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces, so I can override it there without uninstalling it.
<Tex_Nick> LeMake : or jhave you tried just opening terminal, & dragging file into terminal ?
<yeats> LeMike: if the file is new, you may have to do 'sudo updatedb' to refresh locate's index
<jbrelin> This solves my problem.
<Le_Bacon_> So, I'm currently trying to install Zorin OS, which I know is based on Ubuntu, so I'm here.  When I try to boot up Zorin from the bios i get this message: "SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2012-04-16 EBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2008 H. Peter Anvin.  Boot:"  And it just stays there.
<yeats> !derivatives | Le_Bacon_
<ubottu> Le_Bacon_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<LeMike> locate also lists every subfolder and option -b doesn't work.
<LeMike> i just need every folder that is "modules/local$"
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ try here #ZorinOS
<Tex_Nick> LeMike:  i misspelled your nick above ... have you tried just opening terminal, & dragging file into terminal ?
<Le_Bacon_> philinux: i did, but there was no response
<BluesKaj> that 's NM jbrelin , that's the default , you need to remove it or purge if you like , then the interfaces file will become default , and resolv.conf depends on settings you add in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base , now too
<LeMike> Tex_Nick: i read it, but don't know how that should work... i am searching for specific folders within the current one.
<wheatthin> LeMike, so use find
<Le_Bacon_> philinux: i did, but there was no response
<Le_Bacon_> at all
<zetheroo> I made a raid1 array with 2 disks on our spare server and then placed them into our production server but they come up in fdisk -l as md127 .... why is this?
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ have you tried there forums
<LeMike> i use find like this wheatthin , but it doesn't match subfolders: find -maxdepth 3 -type d -name "foo/bar"
<Le_Bacon_> Yeah, nothing there
<Tex_Nick> LeMike ok sorry ... i totally missed your issue
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ maybe time to try a different distro then
<wheatthin> why use max depth?
<Le_Bacon_> okay......  But I was really looking forward to it.
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ if it fails to load, no irc support or forum - not much use
<msdw01> Le_Bacon_ have you tried it on diferent machine or vm
<Romance> Le_Bacon_: ask in stackoverflow
<wheatthin> LeMike, isn't that limiting your search results right there? and you have to separate path and filename.
<Le_Bacon_> #stackoverflow?
<Romance> Le_Bacon_: the web
<Le_Bacon_> ok
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ give Lubuntu or Xubuntu a whirl
 * cfhowlett ... believes non-supported distros are better left uninstalled on his machines.
<Le_Bacon_> I thought about xubuntu.....
<Le_Bacon_> But i wanted wine preinstalled
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ plenty of help for that here and the forums
<ActionParsnip> Le_Bacon_: just because there is no support by your tiny community doesnt mean you are supported here
<maokaii> msdw01: any guide for installing it on usb drive with virtualbox im looking
 * philinux runs away from wine pronto
<ActionParsnip> le_you could try in #linux for generic Linux support
<cfhowlett> Le_Bacon_, uh ... installing wine is so easy a caveman could do it.
<ActionParsnip> Le_Bacon_: or use Ubuntu and not some spinoff
<ActionParsnip> Le_Bacon_: could try in #linux for generic Linux support
 * philinux would rather boot into win partition than play with wine again - 
<msdw01> no for virtual machine its virtual bo for usb its multysystems
<Le_Bacon_> ActionParsnip: HEY!  It's not just some spinoff!  I wanted to try a new distro! I have ubuntu on this computer.
<maokaii> <msdw01> maokaii after you install virtualbox install the moduel for usb support
<maokaii> alright
<NakBelajar> hello
<maokaii> I need a guide of some sort atleast then
<msdw01> o
<msdw01> no the usb support it so u can recognize the usb in the vm
<msdw01> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Miouge> I'm looking for an inventory management software based on barcode reader running on Ubuntu ?
<zetheroo> md127 ?
<zetheroo> anyone know how to fix that?
<Razkin> It's my birthday.
<BluesKaj> maokaii. what's your reason for installing wine anyway ? It doesn't run so well in virtuals
<gregor3005> hi, i added a encrypted partition to my system and during boot time it don't aksed for the password. i added the informations in /etc/crypttab and added dm-crypt into /etc/modules. update-initramfs and rebooted. what can be missing?
<CatKiller> BluesKaj: maokaii needs to run a Windows tool to retrieve his Windows CD key. He's running it from a livecd
<CatKiller> to run this tool he needs Wine
<CatKiller> apt-get update threw an error
<CatKiller> so he couldn't properly do an apt-get install wine
<ActionParsnip> Le_Bacon_: its not a release by Canonical, so yes it's a spinoff
<Le_Bacon_> ok well, i cant get on the #linux server
<ActionParsnip> Le_Bacon_: this channel is ONLY for Canonical releases. NONE of the 'Ubuntu based' distro are supported here. Similarly, Ubuntu is base don Debian, but if you ask for support in #debian you will be directed here
<ActionParsnip> Le_Bacon_: its that black and white
<BluesKaj> CatKiller. yes I saw that , he's gonna have trying to retieve a windows key , wish him luck
<Le_Bacon_> i know i tried that.
<BluesKaj> fun
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ go with xubuntu if you like blue
<Le_Bacon_> what do you mean if i like blue
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ and i'd use playonlinux
<Le_Bacon_> okay.  why?
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ easier to install stuff
<Le_Bacon_> ok
<Le_Bacon_> but i just want to run exe files
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ do a net search for playonlinux
<Le_Bacon_> ok\
<msdw01> philinuxplayonlinux still needs the wine
<philinux> msdw01;~ yep
<msdw01> it would be the same thing he cant install
<philinux> Le_Bacon_;~ exe > use win in a vm
<msdw01> Le_Beacon its better if you stayed on linux its better plus even pixar uses it
<Le_Bacon_> nah.  i dont want to get into all that.
<nischay> Hi, Guys I am nischay please have look at this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/380424/understanding-output-of-lvdisplay-in-lvm-linux
<fixmypc956> Can anyone assist me in configuring SAMBA thru webmin?
<msdw01> philinux is right
<BluesKaj> !webmin | fixmypc956
<ubottu> fixmypc956: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<fixmypc956> what can I use to replace it
<fixmypc956> !webmin | fixmypc956
<ubottu> fixmypc956, please see my private message
<msdw01> fixmypc956config manualy the samba
<CatKiller> fixmypc956:  How about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat ?
<BluesKaj> just configure samba directly , fixmypc956
<HypothesisFrog> Can I install ubuntu by ssh? Is there some package that will launch a curses interface that will enable  me to choose which partitions to format, and erase the distro that's currently installed?
<sandman13> what would be the best alternative to unity?
<philinux> sandman13;~ xfce4
<sandman13> philinux: do you know how to customize it?
<sandman13> or atleast point in me the right direction
<philinux> sandman13;~ no sorry i'm so used to unity now
<philinux> sandman13;~ someone else here might know
<msdw01> HyposthesisFrog  youcant bcs your conecting to the host... and wehat happens when you restart the host your ssh connection gets disconected
<fixmypc956> is there a web based tool I can use to administer my NAS either locally or remotely for Ubuntu server
<msdw01> you can only do that withg a vm
<HypothesisFrog> msdw01 thanks
<msdw01> fixmypc956 cpanel
<philinux> fixmypc956;~ options > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin
<philinux> >http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-webmin-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-server.html
<msdw01> philinux wbmin not acompatible anymore
<G[zero]D> Hello!
<philinux> msdw01;~ it says that in the community link
<msdw01> ok let me check
<fixmypc956> i see that cpanel is not supported for ubuntu either
<sandman13> philinux: is it safe to uninstall compiz settings manager?
<philinux> sandman13;~ yes but dont mess too much there be dragons with it
<eugene-c1> Hi
<fixmypc956> well i have webmin installed at the moment and it seems to work fine
<philinux> sandman13;~ only thing I tweaked was zoom and wobly winddows
<msdw01> looks good ill give it a try now
<msdw01> zpanel
<msdw01> fixmypc956 zpanel sorry
<fixmypc956> ok let me look at it
<sandman13> philinux: had installed for customizing xfce4
<msdw01> zpanelcp.com
<philinux> fixmypc956;~ alternatives > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103421
<philinux> sandman13;~ if you really like xfce4 why go with xubuntu
<philinux> why not go ^^^
<sandman13> philinux my mood swings too much sometimes i like xfce4 other times Unity so
<philinux> sandman13;~ stay put as you are then xfce4 only pulls in a handful of extra stuff
<Hounddog> Hi everyonem i am just reinstalling ubuntu and actually looking into how to best split the installation between SSD and HDD. Maybee someone has a good recommendation for me
<sandman13> philinux: can't understand you
<fixmypc956> ok so maybe I should learn CLI a little more
<fixmypc956> this is my 1st time putting a server together
<philinux> sandman13;~ just enjoy your install whichever session your mood takes you to
<Hounddog> i just put the swap on hdd as i reckon it would be hardly used having 16 gb ram already
<philinux> fixmypc956;~ there is this too http://www.zentyal.org/
<sandman13> philinux: okay will do thanks
<fixmypc956> I looking to set it up as a NAS and media server
<Hounddog> i am confused if i should keep the home on hdd or put it on ssd and symlink the downloads and such to the hdd
<G[zero]D> Hi all, can I import in DIAgram-gnome, a lot of *.vss for visio?
<fixmypc956> any idea on what would be the best way of doing the NAS and Media server
<rmnbg85> exit
<wilornel> Looks like the solution was to enable secure boot again!
<philinux> Hounddog;~ I go with a data partition for media and use the home as just config files for the os
<InQuiri> is anyone here use elementary os luna?
<InQuiri> i got some issue with this distro
<gabi1928> try #elementary
<InQuiri> gabi1928: thanks man
<Hounddog> philinux: so put ho;e on ssd and link the media to hdd you mean
<philinux> InQuiri;~ try this http://elementaryos.org/support/live
<Hounddog> or as i just read mount bind the user media
<philinux> Hounddog;~ why link it's just another drive to drop stuff on
<philinux> Hounddog;~ os will run well fast on ssd
<Hounddog> philinux: i dont have an option to create media partition if you mean that
<Hounddog> sorry if i sound a bit confuse... i mostly always let it handle itself before
<B3RN0UT> hi, i'm using ubuntu server 12.04 behind a proxy, why can't i get any updates? the dns is configured
<B3RN0UT> *google.com is available by ping
<Nach0z> B3RN0UT: what's the error it's giving?
<lenzeor> Hello everybody. I am on Ubuntu 12.04 (elementaryOS) and I would like to move my /home to a dedicated partition. I only have 1 partition on my HDD right now though. Can anybody help me?
<xangua> lenzeor: /join #elementary
<theadmin> lenzeor: ElementaryOS is not Ubuntu. But you can boot a LiveCD (Ubuntu one will do), resize the existing partition using GParted, move the contents of /home to there, and modify /etc/fstab accordingly.
<theadmin> lenzeor: Once you've booted the LiveCD of Ubuntu, this channel may be able to help in more detail.
<lenzeor> Thanks, theadmin... Sounds okay, I might be capable of that. I will read some things on the modification of fstab though. Is there no way to do it without a livecd?
<theadmin> lenzeor: No, you can't resize the partition from which the OS is running.
<theadmin> lenzeor: Also, make sure that the new /home has the same filesystem type as the main FS of your current setup.
<lenzeor> Fat32 that would be
<theadmin> lenzeor: Uh, no, that's unlikely. Linux can't run on Fat32.
<Hounddog> blehm i dont know how to split this up in a reasonable way using ssd and hdd have 30gb on ssd and 400gb on hdd free currently for everything...
<lenzeor> Whoops, meant ext4 srry theadmin
<theadmin> lenzeor: Yeah, that's more likely
<lenzeor> Linux cant run on FAT32? All my livesticks were formatted to fat32
<Billions> lenzeor: of course it can run on fat32
<theadmin> lenzeor: That's the live thing, it's different, the actual filesystem livecds use is Ext4, but it's wrapped up in a squashfs container
<deedee> anyone knows this error? http://pastebin.com/wAAXsAZn  ( NetworkManager[1024]: <warn> nl_recvmsgs() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted )
<lenzeor> Okok
<k1l> lenzeor: live-OS yes. but not installed oOS
<mangrovejack> anybody awake?
<nullsign> nop
<Hounddog> nope
<nullsign> no coffee... so im technically asleep.
<ionux> Not me, no
<B3RN0UT> Nach0z: the message is "Connection to de.archive.ubuntu.com:http impossible: [141.30.13.11 80]"
<mangrovejack> ok i see
<mangrovejack> how's it going?
<mangrovejack> i'm using 13.04 and I might wait until i go to 13.10
<Hounddog> ahhh there is too much information on how to do an optimum split setup on ssd and hdd on google...
<Hounddog> am reading since about 2 hours and each page is confusing me more then actually helping me
<ionux> What's the confusion, Hounddog?
<nullsign> is there any reason to go from 12.10 to 13.04/13.10 ?
<nullsign> for non desktop usage.
<mangrovejack> i'm using a desktop
<daedeloth_> encrypt or not encrypt?
<xangua> nullsign: you mean server¿
<nullsign> yep
<Hounddog> ionux: i am currently doing a fresh install and want to split between ssd and hdd with ssd having 30gb and hdd having 400gb space
<mangrovejack> it's a dirty old 1999 amd athalon with 2x75gb hdd
<xangua> nullsign: is there any reason to use 12.10 instead of the LTS release for server¿
<daedeloth_> is it a good idea to encrypt hard drives in ubuntu?
<nullsign> xangua: a few packages i needed, nothing major
<ionux> nullsign: I upgraded my server from 13.04 to 13.10 and it seems to be fine.  Haven't run into any issues so far except some PHP modules I had to reinstall.
<Hounddog> so yeah / on ssd qnd swqp i have to hdd
<mangrovejack> ok i might go to 13.10 then
<mangrovejack> but i think 13.10 is a bit hungry for my old AMD
<Hounddog> but where to keep home... ssd or hdd and earlier someone mentioned keep it on ssd and create media partition but there is not option in the partition tool for media
<mangrovejack> real hungry
<mangrovejack> gparted?
<Hounddog> mangrovejack: you mean meM
<mangrovejack> ahh
<mangrovejack> i like to chat about ubuntu and i've been googling/ youtube (nixie pixel) etc and thats about it
<Hounddog> hmmm :(
<mangrovejack> i wanna learn HTML
<mangrovejack> so i'll keep using my bluefish but it's time to trade in the old AMD
<Hounddog> so i guess the only way is to just do it and hope not to screw it up
<nullsign> www.cloudatcost.com .. these guys rock.. cheap perm VMs, one-time fee only..
<Hounddog> which after reading and such i am sure i zill
<nullsign> well, lifetime VM (* for the life of the company) ...
<nullsign> heh
<mangrovejack> i just learn trial and error
<mangrovejack> i may need to ask some questions tho
<nullsign> anyone use ecryptfs much on servers?
<zetheroo> I moved a raid1 array (2 disks) from one server and placed them inside another .. "mdadm --detail /dev/md127" shows me the Name as the being the former server this array was in - how can I change this to the name of the new server?
<mangrovejack> pdf files are a problem for me
<nullsign> curious how much of a performance hit for logging in it creates..
<mangrovejack> well bye
<gimmic> Is there any way to have window position remembered by application?
<gimmic> in a multi montior setup, I always want chrome to launch on #2, terminals in #1, and others in #3
<Sven_vB> gimmic, i tried that for some time, but couldn't get it working without disabling auto-positioning for other, less position-important windows. so i made a script that waits for terminal etc. to appear and then place them with emctrl.
<Sven_vB> *wmctrl
<Sven_vB> any evince power users here? is there a way to tell it to, when printing a PDF, never shrink/fit it by default, but assume all unprintable border area is white anyway?
<Sven_vB> on my install, it seems evince resets to auto-fit even when printing the same document twice in a row, without closing it or any like disruption.
<minimec> Sven_vB: I have the option 'none' in my printer settings >'page handling' >'Page Scaling'
<Sven_vB> i'll try that, thx
<Guest82094> \server oltreirc.net
<Sven_vB> in the printer's properties, i find "job options > scale to fit", and it is already unchecked. so there must be another cause why evince always tries to fit it.
<jhw_> hi just installed lubuntu 10.1 on old dell laptop and wondering how i can change the screen resolution. It is currently at 800 x 600 i think.
<Guest82094> list
<pirret> whats ubuntu 10.1
<Sven_vB> jhw_, usually there should be a settings menu or the like, but if not, you can also try xrandr on the terminal.
<bwe> Hi, I get this message a couple of times daily: http://bpaste.net/show/OD5jVYT4jiShAA5py8bF/ Where can I set the correct sender address? The current address is 'user@server_host'.
<Sven_vB> bwe, probably in the program that sends this mail. it looks like some copy-pasted programming example gone wild.
<kairos> So I have a tunnel open to my home computer, but whenever I try to visit a webpage, a message pops up in the terminal thatmy SSH connection open in that says connection refused.
<Guest82094> !list
<ubottu> Guest82094: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kairos> (I should say that I'm forwarding port 9022 on my local machine to 80 on my remote box)
<bwe> Sven_vB: How can I track back to the program which sends the mail?
<Sven_vB> bwe, try tracking which programs start on your system. maybe it's a new cron job? or recently installed some new program?
<Guest82094> \server oltreirc.net
<BluesKaj> Guest82094. , in the server textbox , not the chat
<Sven_vB> kairos, what's the exact message in the terminal?
<bwe> Sven_vB: I think it's related to cron. But which tool sends the mail? cron?
<Sven_vB> bwe, cron has several "cron jobs" configured, which usually are other programs to run. check "cron --list" to see the list of your cron jobs; each user on your system could have its own list, and you'd probably need to check them all.
<kairos> Sven_vB: > channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<Sven_vB> bwe, also see /etc/cron.d for additional cron jobs.
<Pici> Sven_vB: I think you mean crontab -l
<Sven_vB> Pici, bwe, right, just -l.
<Sven_vB> oh and that "tab" of course :)
<Pici> yeah ;)
<jhw_> Thanks Sven_v8 xrandr say maximum resolution is 800 x 600. Is it possible to overwrite that without devastaing results?
<nullsign> hrm.. what is the best method these days for joining two servers on a perm PTP SSL connection .. i was thinking of just using openvpn unless there is a better method now?
<dast1986> hello, does anybody know a good procedure to create a Ubuntu Live USB Flash Drive?
<nullsign> anyone who says stunnel gets punched.
<Sven_vB> jhw_, i think i read somewhere in the xrandr manpage that one could add mode lines, but i don't know about them.
<dast1986> I can only find the images for CD's and have no clue how to put it on a usb-drive
<Sven_vB> dast1986, try usb-creator-gtk
<bwe> Sven_vB: Okay. I needed to silence a few scripts with "> /dev/null 2>&1"
<kairos> Sven_vB: I understand what's wrong, I think. In the form ssh -L <localport>:<remotehost>:<remoteport> is remotehost supposed to be my home box IP?
<jhw_> ok thanks anyway. I'll do a bit more googlin
<Sven_vB> kairos, it is where the other end shall connect. try localhost.
<Guest41105> irc with saucy has issues
<philinux> dast1986;~ click on the read the full installation.. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<dast1986> Sven_vB: Cool, it think that helps. Thx, mate
<kairos> Sven_vB: In that case, I get an error because I have a server running on there
<Sven_vB> dast1986, if it vanishes without error, or just "memory corruption", just try again, i sometimes need 8-ish tries to get my iso on usb flash.
<philinux> dast1986;~ to create usb are you on ubuntu now
<dast1986> philinux: no, I'm on Debian
<dast1986> philinux: I want to try out ubuntu for a short wile before installing it on my laptop
<philinux> dast1986;~ i would use unetbootin from debian
<kairos> Use dd
<Sven_vB> kairos, that should be no problem. on the controlling end, you just choose any port; on the ssh server's side, that probably is the server you want to tunnel to, anyways. if not, try the other tunnel direction.
<philinux> dast1986;~ it's a gui method and it's in debian repo
<fixmypc956> just tried installing zentyal and im getting a GPG error can anyone help
<Hossbeast> hello is it possible to have a package with an alias name ?
<Hossbeast> i.e. sudo apt-get install foo_alias <-- installs the "foo" package
<bwe> Sven_vB: Thanks for support!
<kairos> Sven_vB: ssh -l 80:localhost:80 <host> should work, yeah?
<kairos> er
<kairos> -L*
<Sven_vB> kairos, if your local port 80 is free, yes.
<kairos> Bah. I keep getting the same connection refused message
<kairos> even though I no longer have a server running on 80
<daedeloth_> so, encryption for home folder, is it a good idea or not?
<yeats> daedeloth_: in my experience it's more trouble than it's worth
<sys64759> kairos: if you get connection refused printed by ssh it means there is nothing on the remote host you specified
<yeats> daedeloth_: I would recommend full-disk encryption rather than just /home
<triplc> Please advice how to get the updated Mplayer? I see on the upstream website that the current version is 1.1.1. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with a 1.0-rc... version. Is there a PPA for Mplayer?
<Sven_vB> kairos, could it be that the remote server is bound to a specific interface?
<D4CH_RPi> Hi guys. Is there a channel for Tails?
<kairos> sys64759: I have an active SSH connection to it right now
<kairos> sys64759: It's just saying connection refused when I try to connect through the tunnel
<Sven_vB> kairos, login to ssh with usual shell and try netcat -vvv localhost 80
<yeats> triplc: I see one for daily builds, but not one for releases
<kairos> Sven_vB: Connection refused
<sys64759> kairos: by running "lsof -ni" you can check if something ís listening there on port 80
<triplc> yeats: oh, daily build.. pls give me the URL of that ppa
<Sven_vB> kairos, that is the problem.
<Sven_vB> kairos, check firewall permissions on the server.
<SE> -
<Sven_vB> kairos, also check which interfaces the webserver binds to.
<yeats> triplc: https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/mplayer-daily
<triplc> yeats: Hm... i read on that website: "This team is no longer active so please consider joining the Debian Multimedia Maintainers..."
<triplc> i think the maintainer stop
<yeats> triplc: yeah - that's the thing about PPAs :-/
<triplc> i check that debian multimedia... but cannot find support for Ubuntu
<yeats> triplc: it will be like that the further upstream you go
<fixmypc956> just tried installing zentyal and im getting a GPG error can anyone help
<Sven_vB> fixmypc956, try repeat sudo apt-get update, maybe it fixes that.
<kairos> Man, this is infuriating
<triplc> yeats: i see
<bcuraboy> hi guys.is there any chat room for pear os??
<Pici> !alis | bcuraboy
<ubottu> bcuraboy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BluesKaj> update doesn't fix anything , upgrading after updating might
<Sven_vB> BluesKaj, update did fix missing GPG signatures in multiple instances.
<BluesKaj> if you use the gui
<Sven_vB> or their keys, probably
<fixmypc956> update is still giving me the GPG error
<glitsj16> triplc: https://launchpad.net/~sander-vangrieken/+archive/vaapi has 1.1.1 mplayer for precise, don't worry about the va-api enabled bit; that is an extra .. the package is called mplayer-vaapi though, so use that to install after adding the PPA
<Sven_vB> fixmypc956, what exactly does it say?
<triplc> glitsj16: thanks!
<sys64759> kairos: what do want to really achieve with the port redirection?
<BluesKaj> fixmypc956. then find the ppa that's giving the error and go to launchpad to find it , then run sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys xxxxxx
<glitsj16> triplc: been using it for a few months now on raring, no issues, best of luck
<fixmypc956> http://pastebin.com/6K0N5Vkh#
<fixmypc956> thats what Im getting guys
<triplc> glitsj16: i assume that for nvidia, maybe the vdpau is still ok, no need to enable va-api. anyway, having va-api feature is still cool
<glitsj16> triplc: vdpau + mplayer is very much the reason i use mplayer yes, it saves quite a bit on CPU when playing video
<triplc> right!
<hex20dec> Hey people, I just got a new usb wifi adapter, and started installing it. At some point, I needed to reboot and now suddenly my first wifi adapter is disabled and I don't know how to re-enable it. I'm assuming its a driver collision or something?
<hex20dec> Can anyone please help me?
<Android98> hi
<Rory> Hi Android98
<smoores> how do you restart networking on 13.10?
<Rory> smoores: sudo service networking restart
<smoores> Rory, when I do that my desktop freezes
<philinux> fixmypc956;~ fix pubkeys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221323
<smoores> Rory, fresh install btw, ubuntu desktop 64 bit
<smoores> its like X loses its connection too
<Rory> smoores: Try sudo service network-manager restart
<triplc> hex20dec: i cannot help you but i think that you need to have to give more information about ypu computer hardware before someone would know what's going on
<smoores> Rory, thanks
<smoores> Some dhcp clients on my lan are resolving a hostname to an external ip address while some other clients are resolving to an internal ip address. Same gateway and dns suffix, what might cause that? using ics-dhcp-server
<Rory> smoores: Are they all ubuntu machines?
<smoores> Rory, makes no difference if the dhcp client is ubuntu or windows in this case, it's seemingly random.
<smoores> Rory, but the dhcp server is an ubuntu machine :)
<Rory> smoores: Are they all set up to use the same DNS server?
<Rory> Is the DHCp server also the DNS server?
<molgrum> i have system alert sounds in gnome shell but not in unity, this is a problem because i cannot hear highlights on x-chat. i've tried resetting unity settings to no avail
<smoores> Rory, the clients should be pulling the dns server from the dhcp server and the dhcp server should be configured to give the same nameservers to all the clients
<smoores> Rory, any specific config files i need to check? i didn't set this up so i'm jumping in headfirst
<jhutchins_wk> smoores: Resolving a hostname.  That has nothing to do with dhcp.
<Rory> smoores: You should check what the nameserver is set to on a client that 8does* work, and a client that *doesn't*
<smoores> Rory, i did. connection specific dns suffix in both cases is dns.example.tld
<jhutchins_wk> My guess would be that some of the clients get the DNS settings from DHCP, and some don't.
<ilhami> Hey I have a problem with my Linux Mint. Whenever I plugin my external monitor I am sent back to the login screen.
<jhutchins_wk> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ilhami> I know this might not be the right place to ask but I asked in that channel already and they couldn't solve it.
<ilhami> I know Ubuntu and Mint have many things in common..
<hitsujiTMO> smoores: have you also checked for entries in the /etc/hosts file?
<smoores> hitsujiTMO, nothing there besides localhost
<Rory> smoores: Not the dns suffixes, the DNS server it's using
<smoores> after getting dhcp my resolv.conf is nameserver 127.0.1.1 \ search gateway.example.tld, example.tld being my domain
<neyder> help with apache virtual host in 13.10 , i'm trying to enable a site-available but says it doesn't exists.
<smoores> neyder, /etc/apache2/sites-available, also #apache
<neyder> but it does exists in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<Rory> smoores: can you run "nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep IP4.DNS" - replace eth0 with the name of your adaptor as appropriate
<fixmypc956> now i get this http://pastebin.com/VJPqP4NG even after running sudo apt-get update
<Rory> smoores: On Windows you can see the name server used with "ipconfig /all"
<smoores> Rory, the output on my machine does not include the internal ip of the gateway
<hitsujiTMO> smoores: have a look with dig to see what response you're getting from the dns: dig @ip.of.dns.svr www.example.com
<Rory> smoores: What DNS server is being used, is it something you recognise?
<smoores> Rory, which is where i'm running bind with a zone file that resolves the hostnames i want to an internal address
<smoores> Rory, oh yeah, its our comcast nameservers
<fixmypc956> philinux: now i get this http://pastebin.com/VJPqP4NG even after running sudo apt-get update
<smoores> Rory, but i want internal dns to go through our gateway first
<Rory> smoores: Right... but your comcast nameservers won't have your zone file on it
<smoores> Rory, ofc
<Rory> smoores: You need to set the DNS servers on all your machines (or configure dhcp to do this automatically) to be some machine on your network running Bind
<neyder> smoores, #apache tell me to  ask here xD
<smoores> neyder, try it as sudo?
<arun> guys , how can we install ubuntu software center in other debian distro without installing the ubuntu one , etc packages?
<Rory> smoores: Then you need to configure Bind to use your comcast servers for any unresolved names
<neyder> yes
<BluesKaj> fixmypc956. that's just duplicate source error , you have ppa.launchpad.net_zentyal_3.2_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages) list twice , remove ot comment one with a #
<smoores> Rory, how can i set my local machine to use the ip address of our gateway as a nameserver temporarily
<sandman13> does anyone know what compiz effect is used by unity on the window title?
<fixmypc956> BluesKaj: where would i find that source error? in sources.list?
<hitsujiTMO> neyder: what is the exact command you're using to enable the site? and what is the full name of the configuration file?
<Rory> smoores: on ubuntu, put it at the beginning of /etc/resolv.conf but it won't survive a reboot
<BluesKaj> fixmypc956. yes or in the package manager sources
<ActionParsnip> smoores: you can add it in the head file
<ActionParsnip> Rory: ^
<ActionParsnip> smoores: add it at the end of /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head   and it will be added above all other nameservers :)
<Rory> smoores: Yes if you want it to persist after a reboot
<ActionParsnip> smoores: ech "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Rory> I think you have to run something afterwards though, to regenerate resolv.conf. ActionParsnip ?
<BluesKaj>  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head writes to /etc/resolv.conf
<fixmypc956> BluesKaj: its not in /etc/apt/sources.list where else can I look
<Rory> BluesKaj: Immediately? how?
<smoores> Rory, so i got it working, but a couple hostnames still want to resolve externally which i can only imagine is due to something cached locally
<smoores> Rory, how would i clear the dns cache on ubuntu
<Rory> smoores: i think just restarting network-manager service
<BluesKaj>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d  fix , open it with kdesudo dolphin in krunner , fixmypc956
<yeats> Rory: when the interface is configured
<neyder> hitsujiTMO, command sudo a2ensite extras.ubuntu.com
<neyder> /etc/apache2/sites-available/ extras.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> fixmypc956. or geksudo with gedit
<neyder> /etc/apache2/sites-available/extras.ubuntu.com
<amar_> how to clear recent files through command line.. thanks..!
<fixmypc956> can I sudo nano
<Rory> fixmypc956: yes
<hitsujiTMO> neyder: please add a .conf to the end of the config file
<neyder> hitsujiTMO, i'll try
<BluesKaj> sorry fixmypc956 , forgot I was on #ubuntu , not #kubuntu
<fixmypc956> well I did sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> that works m:)
<fixmypc956> but I dont see a duplicate anywhere
<smoores> that did it Rory, cheers for the help
<arun> guys , how can we install ubuntu software center in other debian distro without installing the ubuntu one , etc packages?
<BluesKaj> note the .d in the prvious post , fixmypc956
<smoores> Rory, forget to put the new gateway ip in the ics-dhcp config
<neyder> hitsujiTMO, in 12.04 it does not require .conf extension
<neyder> xD
<smoores> neyder, put .conf at the end of the file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/example.conf and then sudo a2ensite example
<Rory> fixmypc956: Look in the folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for additional sources files
<neyder> hitsujiTMO, ok solved
<hitsujiTMO> neyder: in 13.10/apache 2.4 its required
<smoores> its required on the file but not the a2ensite command
<neyder> thanks hitsujiTMO
<BluesKaj> fixmypc956. , alt+f2 , gksudo nautllus /etc/apt/sources.list.d , it's afolder , not a text file , there will be 2 ppas with the same name there
<hitsujiTMO> neyder: have a look here too http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/upgrading.html            there's some other configuration changes you need to look at
<fixmypc956> Rory: I have 2 files
<fixmypc956> I have zentyal-3_2-precise.list and zentyal-3_2-precise.list.save
<hitsujiTMO> fixmypc956: remove the .save file, that's from some text editor that never closed propperly
<ActionParsnip> arun: i'd ask in #debian
<AceBlade258> I need help using a recovery shell
<fixmypc956> ok so do rm zentyal-3_2-precise.list.save
<hitsujiTMO> fixmypc956: yes
<ActionParsnip> fixmypc956: grep -R zentyal /etc/apt/*   will show you
<AceBlade258> My raid 5 array is degraded and preventing me from booting, I keep getting dropped to an initramfs shell
<AceBlade258> if not here, does anybody know where i can go to get help with this?
<AceBlade258> I know what i need to do, I just don't know how to use initramfs
<jhutchins_wk> AceBlade258: If it's preventing you from booting you've probably lost more than one drive.
<breedx_> hi what is bluetoothd's irc?
<kairos> sys64759: Sorry for the delay mate. I want to tunnel my internet traffic through my home box
<jhutchins_wk> AceBlade258: Do you have backups?
<AceBlade258> jhutchins_wk: the array is not the boot drive
<jhutchins_wk> AceBlade258: Then how is it preventing you from booting?
<AceBlade258> jhutchins_wk: the drives are all good, it's a software crash
<breedx_> im getting discovery problems on devices after the latest dist-upgrade (maybe not related) that says that discovery failed because of powered off
<AceBlade258> during boot, it fails to start the array
<breedx_> is there a bluetooth dev irc?
<AceBlade258> rather it tells me the array is degraded and asks if i want to start it
<AceBlade258> If i hit no, i takes me ti initramfs imediatly
<compdoc> AceBlade258, how do you know the drives are good?
<AceBlade258> seatools
<compdoc> what does disk utility say?
<Reacto> My nvidia-settings reset on every reboot, anyone had this problem before? Even if I save xorg.conf and save current configuration it doesn't help
<AceBlade258> i'm a technician at a computer shop, i just don't know linux recovery very well yet.
<bipul> I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, but my cam is not working :(
<AceBlade258> if i hit yes, it fails to start the degraded array and takes me to initramfs
<fixmypc956> after running grep -R zentyal /etc/apt/* i get this http://pastebin.com/4RDfb9CC
<AceBlade258> the inital crash was because of my motherboard/chipset
<compdoc> AceBlade258, you want to look at the SMART data. IF there are any reallocated sectors, the drive gets dropped from the array. Amy also happen with pending sectors
<AceBlade258> compdoc: i'm actually not too concerned with the array. I just need to get to ubuntu
<AceBlade258> sorry
<AceBlade258> i meant to make that clear.
<AceBlade258> I want to disable raid initialization during boot essentially
<breedx_> ** fixed it, thank your arch linux forums.
<compdoc> what if you disconnected the dropped drive?
<breedx_> ** needed hciconfig hci0 up
<AceBlade258> compdoc: I'd have to disconnect all of them
<AceBlade258> from my understanding, if i remove /lib/udev/rules.d/64-md.raid.rules
<AceBlade258> (that's a lot harder to type without tab complete...) that will skip that tep
<AceBlade258> *step
<Wug> I don't suppose anyone here is an expert with the ext4 filesystem? I'm trying to recover some data
<AceBlade258> however, every time I have tried to move the file from initramfs, it doesn't work. more accurately, When i do, it dosen't make the change on teh disk
<hitsujiTMO> !details | wug
<ubottu> wug: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thai-2012> hi! I'm new user here. Can i ask some questions about Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | thai-2012
<ubottu> thai-2012: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Wug> scenario is "deleted files that I needed".  not hardware failure.  I've gone so far as imaging the device and I've done some grepping through the image (thankfully the data is all in a fairly regular format) so as far as I know, I have a list of all filesystem blocks that contain the data in the files I deleted
<Rory> Wug: You have an image, that's really good. You should use testdisk to try to recovery files
<thai-2012> i have Ubuntu 12 04 (OEM) in my netbook. Manufacturer says that my netbook have touchscreen. But in my Ubuntu touch don't work. help?
<Wug> testdisk doesn't work
<Wug> tried it first
<AceBlade258> Wug, how deleted were the files?
<Wug> it shows the directory I deleted, but is unable to identify its contents
<AceBlade258> if they were removed from the filesystem, the image win't have them
<Wug> AceBlade258: probably just rm'd
<AceBlade258> *won't
<Wug> the filesystem definitely has them, they show up when I grep the image
<hitsujiTMO> Wug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract_individual_files_from_recovered_image
<Wug> basically, I have a gigantic list of filesystem blocks containing data from an assortment of about 30000 files, and need to somehow stitch them back together
<fixmypc956> BluesKaj: after running grep -R zentyal /etc/apt/* i get this http://pastebin.com/4RDfb9CC
<hitsujiTMO> wug: what types of files are they?
<Wug> log files
<eer> Could someone please tell me how I can create a password protected  zip file under Kubuntu with GUI?
<Wug> all ascii text of a very regular format
<thai-2012> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Wug> grepping through the image probably found all of them
<hitsujiTMO> wug: is it a deleted partition or just deleted files?
<Wug> there might be a small number of blocks that are irrecoverably overwritten but I'm ok with that
<Wug> just files
<BluesKaj> fixmypc956. use sudo with that command
<AceBlade258> how do I mount my system partition fo modifing in initramfs
<AceBlade258> *for
<thai-2012> Who can advice me good mp3 player (soft) for Ubuntu? i want listen radio and  my music,
<Wug> basically, I have misc. and assorted filesystem blocks containing the data of the files, and if I can somehow find any remaining bits of the fs structures that stored the allocation information for these blocks than my job will be really easy
<hitsujiTMO> wug: text files can be a pain in the ass tbh. most recovery software do a heuristic scan and look for markers that represent known file types, but text documents don't exactly cayy any particular markers( with the exception of structured files such as xml files.
<fixmypc956> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/9eNmpXkU with sudo
<InQuIrI> thai-2012: try banshee
<Wug> since multiple copies of these files have existed in the past I'm currently running over each block and hashing it to identify duplicates
<Wug> that's probably about done now
<Wug> nope, its still going
<BluesKaj> fixmypc956. your post was detected as spam , try again
<fixmypc956> BluesKaj: Even after sudo apt-get update i get the same error of Duplicate sources.list
<aFeijo> hi, anyone using "monit" here?
<aFeijo> monit returns me this "Error: the executable does not exist '“/etc/init.d/mysql' " but mysql script is there
<BluesKaj> fixmypc956. did you remove the duplicate ppa , then reboot ?
<thai-2012> InQuIrI Thank you
<fixmypc956> BluesKaj: here is the pastebin again http://pastebin.com/9eNmpXkU
<fixmypc956> I did remove it but didnt reboot
<hitsujiTMO> wug: have a look at Sleuthkit
<InQuIrI> fixmypc956: go to software sources
<InQuIrI> fixmypc956: you cannot reboot your lappie/pc?
<thai-2012> i wish get transparency theme in Ubuntu. But in my system i see only 4 themes. where i can go theme?
<fixmypc956> I can reboot server
<fixmypc956> just didnt
<fixmypc956> but will do now
<albertoguz20> good morning, I have a question I tried to setup my eth0 to static ip, what I did was to edit the network file and setup the static ip, gateway, broadcast and submask, after that I set the dnss and unstalled the dhcp-client, I tried to use the command sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart but did not work so I rebooted the computer after that, I just login to the computer and I could not see the eth01 any more
<albertoguz20> please help
<InQuIrI> thai-2012: what is your ubuntu version?
<albertoguz20> 12.04.3
<thai-2012> InQuIrI 12 04 OEM
<Wug> hitsujiTMO: one issue is that analysis indicates all of the inodes originally allocated to the files has been cleared
<InQuIrI> you can go to gnomelook.org. there are a lot of nice theme for you to try
<Wug> have been cleared*
<thai-2012> InQuIrI it's easy to install these themes?
<listen_to_the_bo> hello
<Wug> I already tried piping all of the blocks through debugfs' icheck to see if there were any blocks that were allocated to any inodes and most of them came up blank
<Wug> the few that weren't were all part of unfortunate surviving files like .bash_history
<hitsujiTMO> wug: then a heuristic scan is all that can be done and for text files thats extremely difficult i'm afraid
<InQuIrI> thai-2012: yes. super easy
<Wug> yeah. that's what I was afraid of
<Wug> I might put some more effort into looking over the inode table in case they were soft deleted somehow
<listen_to_the_bo> lol=msgbox("welcome to the web",10,"hello")
<thai-2012> sorry but i have another question. I have 12 04 in my netbook. Recently my system find 299 updates. 250 MB. I need to install all?
<listen_to_the_bo> no
<listen_to_the_bo> or yes
<listen_to_the_bo> who knows?
<Wug> since I've been able to recover some directory indices containing large numbers of inode/filename sets
<listen_to_the_bo> thai pai
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | listen_to_the_bo
<ubottu> listen_to_the_bo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<listen_to_the_bo> ok den
<listen_to_the_bo> i have to download TOR how can i do this?
<albertoguz20> good morning, I have a question I tried to setup my eth0 to static ip, what I did was to edit the network file and setup the static ip, gateway, broadcast and submask, after that I set the dnss and unstalled the dhcp-client, I tried to use the command sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart but did not work so I rebooted the computer after that, I just login to the computer and I could not see the eth01 any more
<Wug> albertoguz20: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces and link it for us
<listen_to_the_bo> i'm out no one loves me :'(
<albertoguz20> ok
<thai-2012> listen_to_the... Try install TOR in software center
<InQuIrI> thai-2012: depends.. for me, i will update only the important one
<fixmypc956> Ok guys even after reboot I still get the same thing http://pastebin.com/jnE44TKX
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<fixmypc956> thats after running sudo apt-get update
<rostam> HI I have insalled ubuntu on one of my system (12.04), I like to remove the disk and install it on similiar system. Where should I change the mac address of original system?
<thai-2012> InQuIrI Thanks ))))
<albertoguz20> auto eth0
<InQuIrI> thai-2012: you're most welcome
<thai-2012> InQuIrI can i ask you? Ubuntu 12 04 has Touch screen option? my netbook has touch screen
<albertoguz20> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.200.23 netmask 255.255.254.0 gateway 192.168.200.1
<Beldar> fixmypc956, Two sources lists souurces.list and sources.list.d are you aware of this?
<Beldar> fixmypc956,Run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgarde and pastebin it
<Beldar> upgrade*
<InQuIrI> sorry thai-2012 .. can't help you on this as my lappie do not have this function :)
<darkblue_b> Q. I added postgres repos for Precise per http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt, in Synaptic I can see the repo.. but in Synaptic the 9.3 versions do not appear.. however, apt-cache search shows the 9.3 versions.. Why dont they appear in Synaptic? What else do I have to do ?
<albertoguz20> whe I apply the command sudo /etc/init.d/ networking restart I receive the following error ifup: could not  read interfaces files "/etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: sudo apt-get update    then retry, no idea otherwise
<unicornjedi> Hello, I need help configuring Postfix.
<darkblue_b> I did the apt-get update, yes
<ActionParsnip> albertoguz20: what is the output of:  ls -la /etc/network/interfaces
<darkblue_b> before asking
<riqdiiz> If only i could get an linux cd .....
<darkblue_b> also got the public key for the new repo...
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: why are you using synaptic anyway?
<thai-2012> i open bashee player now. Clicked radio. I'm expected list with radio stations... but there are blank list...only add radio button
<fixmypc956> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/hcnKeNYQ
<darkblue_b> ActionParsnip: thats not an answer!
<albertoguz20> -rw-r--r-- 1 root 336 nov 22 11:1 /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: are there any bugs reported?
<darkblue_b> anyway, I just apt-get update *again* and launched synaptic *again* and *now* they do show!
<Beldar> fixmypc956, Are you aware of the two different sources lists?
<ActionParsnip> albertoguz20: it'sslightly out
<darkblue_b> so , three times the charm
<fixmypc956> Beldar: no I am not
<ActionParsnip> albertoguz20: sudo chown root:root /etc/network/interfaces
<albertoguz20> ok
<ActionParsnip> albertoguz20: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<darkblue_b> ActionParsnip: looking for related bugs, yes that would be a good step thx
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: why are you using synaptic?
<Beldar> fixmypc956, That is you problem, there is /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Beldar> your*
<fixmypc956> Beldar: ok what must I do to fix this issue
<darkblue_b> ActionParsnip: thats a change of subject :-)
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: /etc/apt/sources.list.d is normal to have, it is a directory
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: maybe, but can you answer my quesstion please
<Beldar> Beldar, You can go to software sources and untick the extra and also remove from there if you like.
<darkblue_b> nope - "why have you stopped beating your wife" ...
<fixmypc956> Beldar: this is a server setup I have no gui
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: I answered your questions, would you kindly answer mine
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: its only polite
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Yes thats right, however the user has a duplicate they can't find and is not aware of the two places it could be.
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: use grep
<darkblue_b> thx for your help
<albertoguz20> ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, They have been
<ActionParsnip> daedeloth_: whatever
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: grep -R text /etc/apt/*
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Its not me with the problem.
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: will show the occurrences of text in ALL the files in /etc/apt   you can then relay to the user with the issue
<fixmypc956> Beldar: I can pastebin after running that if u want to look at it
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: ^
<Beldar> fixmypc956, run this and pastebin all of it. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<riqdiiz> Who is beating his wife?
<Beldar> !ot | riqdiiz
<ubottu> riqdiiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: what is the duplicated line/repo?
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, here is their paste http://pastebin.com/hcnKeNYQ
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, I have not really followed this they had other help, sources stuff is pretty basic so I figured they had it covered but see that is not the case.
<ActionParsnip> fixmypc956: grep -R zentyal /etc/apt/*    what is the output?
<MarcSummers> 'op
<lonewulf85> Hey are there any owners of the Acer AO722 netbook on here that are running Ubuntu 12.04 x64
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: just ask your question :)
<mguy> lonewulf85: what problem are you having with it? I owned one  in the 11.x days
<Nach0z> pfff no. nobody uses acer anymore. apple is clearly superior.
<wilornel> Hey guys, after many attempts of trying to install u untu12.04 alongside windows 8,  i decided to install Ubuntu on the whole disk, meaning I removed Windows8.... Problem is, I am STIL getting the "grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install"
<Beldar> !ot | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nach0z> Beldar: it was a joke :|
<lonewulf85> My issue is with the fn and dimmer keys they do not work ie they will not dim the screen.
<fixmypc956> here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/SZcjnDTw
<Beldar> Nach0z, This is support not kokes and chat.
<Beldar> jokes
<mguy> lonewulf85: Does the slider move or just nothing
<lonewulf85> mguy, nothing
<hitsujiTMO> lonewulf85: can you pastebin the ouput of: ls -l /sys/class/backlight/
<mguy> Try this
<mguy> http://askubuntu.com/a/325446/124699
<Beldar> fixmypc956, You did not run the full command ActionParsnip gave you, grep -R zentyal /etc/apt/*
<lonewulf85> hitsujiTMO, I would but I am on a different machine right now and the netbook is at home.
<fixmypc956> yes I did
<Beldar> fixmypc956, I see this grep -R text /etc/apt/*
<fixmypc956> oops wrong one
<fixmypc956> let me redo it
<hitsujiTMO> lonewulf85: ahh, ok. try what mguy suggested first. if that doens't work come back to us when you have the laptop and hopefully someone here will be able to guide you through making some custom scripts for the buttons to work
<Beldar> fixmypc956, hehe easy mistake no biggie. ;)
<fixmypc956> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/8s0Yh8HC
<davidrsmorris> Hey, this is probably one for a FAQ list somewhere, but does anyone know what widget 12.04 uses for sound?  If I call something else, it's not able to unmute the sound once I've logged into Awesome.
<tozen> clean
<tozen> upps... X)
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, from fixmypc956  http://pastebin.com/8s0Yh8HC
<hitsujiTMO> fixmypc956: rm that sources.list.save   and remove the line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/zentyal/3.2/ubuntu precise main     from sources.list
<xangua> davidrsmorris: widget¿ ubutu uses pusleausio server for sound
<ActionParsnip> fixmypc956: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/zentyal-3_2-precise.list /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<lonewulf85> hitsujiTMO, I was hoping to not have to do a custom script. They worked just fine then I had to reinstall because of a corrupted partition, used the same /home and now they do not work. I was hoping it might be a config file somewhere on my /home partition.
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: see how grep does the work for you :)
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Yeah, I just have never really used it, I rarely have a need to search for stuff.
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/251-ubuntu-precise-acer-ao722
<fixmypc956> ok should I now run sudo apt-get update
<lonewulf85> mguy, That was one of the first things I tried editing my grub did not help.
<ActionParsnip> fixmypc956: yes, and it will be smooth
<hitsujiTMO> lonewulf85: a config file in /home should not have control of the acpid keys afaik. you would certainly need to have the laptop with you so we can track down the cause of the issue.
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, certainly more helpful here than in my own work is all I will look closer at its use, thanks.
<lonewulf85> ActionParsnip, Nice to chat again. I also ran throw those steps for the first install on my netbook.
<lonewulf85> hitsujiTMO, Well then Tomorrow I will get on with my netbook.
<fixmypc956> ok guys it went smoothly
<hashguy> is there any way on SSH to find out the username of the remote end?
<hashguy> so if I am logged in as hashguy@hostA.com and I "ssh admin@hostB.com", is there a way for hostB to know that it was hashguy who logged in from hostA?
<devicenull> how would I go about debugging issues with the installer?  I'm seeing a 5 minute hang for no apparent reason.  syslog with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 shows this: https://gist.github.com/devicenull/4771ad61cfc25d95e3b5
<zykotick9> hashguy: i'd hope NOT, sounds like that would be security risk...
<binary> hey guise
<Beldar> fixmypc956, Cool, now you know who one of the best helpers here is, hehe that's not me.
<binary> i changed my password but it did not change ecryptfs-mount-private pass
<binary> any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> hashguy: no, there is no requirement for ssh to know the clients user account
<binary> i have to log in with new password - then do CTRL ALT F1, then mount ecryptfs-mount-private with old pass, then CTRL ALT F7 back to GUI then retype new password :(
<hashguy> hitsujiTMO: I'm not asking for a requirement, I'm asking if there's something I can do to let it happen
<hashguy> like an option in ~/.ssh/config or something
<hashguy> We have multiple people with access to the SSH key for one box, and things keep getting "mysteriously changed"
<hitsujiTMO> hashguy: no. its not part of the spec so that info will never get sent. is there a particular reason why you want that info?
<hitsujiTMO> hashguy: you should have different accounts for every user
<hashguy> hitsujiTMO: There's only one user on the machine - ec2-user
<binary> maybe change permissions on folders and files and only give necessary privileges to those that need them
<hashguy> well, I mean only one non-system user
<hitsujiTMO> hashguy: then create user accounts for each person who needs access to the machine. if you need an audit trail this is what you must do
<hashguy> I am hesitant to touch EC2's configuration, and was hoping there was something I could change on MY end first
<binary> what is the GUI way to change password in ubuntu 12 point whatever?
<ezra-s> binary, settings - users ?
<binary> I think I will just re-install and possibly rid my machine of trojans spyware and other malware
<binary> oh thanks ezra-s
<Beldar> binary, I doubt you have any of that in linux
<ezra-s> :)
<binary> user accounts?
<ezra-s> binary, yes
<Beldar> binary, passwd in the cli
<ezra-s> binary, there should be an "unlock" button or similar so you can make modifications
<ezra-s> excuse my lack of precision I'm on kubuntu right now
<binary> passwd did not also update ecryptfs-mount-private so that password is the same as the old password
<binary> also where in user accounts do I change my pass?
<binary> i did unlock it ezra-s but I don't see a place to change pass
<hitsujiTMO> binary: click on the password field.
<binary> oh I just select the ***** field and I get a GUI dialog
<hitsujiTMO> binary: yes its not very obvious
<binary> i farted and got a call from a recruiter
<ezra-s> binary, select the user to change the password, password should be there
<binary> cool ezra-s. yes, I see an option to disable account or change pass
<binary> ezra-s have you had problems changing your password with passwd command and ecryptfs-mount-private?
<ezra-s> binary, yes
<ezra-s> but that was in earlier versions of ubuntu
<ezra-s> binary, which version are you using? do you have the master password still?
<binary> Does changing the pass with the GUI in user accounts resolve this problem ezra-s?
<Guest5821> daaaa daaaaa daaa
<ezra-s> binary, no, once you have a problem you need the master password
<Guest5821> daaaaaa
<binary> ezra 12.04 LTS
<Guest5821> daaaaddaaaaaa
<binary> ezra-s the master password was my user account password for the last year
<Guest5821> i still believe living your lies
<Guest5821> I just dont care what youve done in your life
<binary> ezra-s yes I still remember this pass
<Guest5821> baby ill always be here by your side
<Guest5821> dont leave me waiting too long please come by
<ezra-s> binary, I think I used a bad wording, I recall it was a master key
<Hounddog> should i when installing ubuntu put ho;t on ssd or hdd?
<Guest5821> i still believe in your lies
<ezra-s> binary, I can't help you much, it's been long since I used that
<Guest5821> there is no choice i belong to your lies
<binary> ezra-s do you mean the key to recover?
<Hounddog> i mean /home
<ezra-s> binary, yes
<Guest5821> you'll be my baby ill fly away
<Guest5821> ill fly with you
<Guest5821> okay
<Guest5821> time for another song
<FloodBot1> Guest5821: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ezra-s> !op | Guest5821
<ubottu> Guest5821: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<binary> Thanks for your help ezra-s. I am going to log out and see if it works for my encrypted home folder and my user account.
<binary> Thankyou again for the help ezra-s :D I had fun in here
<Guest5821> ezra-s, why you hating dawg?
<ezra-s> binary, leave a session logged in
<Flannel> Guest5821: Please stop that.  This is a technical support channel, not a social one.
<ezra-s> binary, just in case ;)
<Guest5821> okay Flannel
<Guest5821> You have persuaded me
<binary> How do I do that ezra-s?
<binary> I can log in as guest or log in as me
<binary> that is it ezra-s
<ezra-s> binary, do you know how to use the terminal?
<binary> i did back up with an encrypted portable drive - hopefully it is compatible with new version of ubuntu
<binary> yes ezra-s i am familiar with some bash
<binary> pwd
<binary> dir
<binary> mkdir
<binary> cd
<FloodBot1> binary: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binary> ls
<ezra-s> you can ctrl+alt+f1 to go to first terminal from X, then ALT+F1 or F2, or F3 for different terminals, so you leave one logged and do changes and tries with the other
<ezra-s> so in case you screw something you don't lock yourself out
<binary> not sure even how to use enter as punctuation FloodBot1 unless people are typing unicode :D
<binary> oh wow cool ezra-s
<ezra-s> binary if you use | most will understand
<binary> the pipes ezra-s?
<ezra-s> binary, pipes in channel to simulate intro or you can use \ as in bash
<ezra-s> hehe
<ezra-s> or ;
<binary> lol
<Rav3nW00D> heya
<binary> okay ezra-s i am going to give it a try - CTRL ALT F1'ing now
<Hounddog> somehow i get a feeling no one here has used ssd by now
<zykotick9> ezra-s: fyi, while in console ALT+ARROW (left or right) is a fast way to switch between consoles
<binary> wow
<binary> I have never done that before ezra-s
<binary> it worked
<xangua> !patience | Hounddog
<ezra-s> nice
<ubottu> Hounddog: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<binary> I logged in and did not get any messages about *Signature not found in user keyring* and then having to mount ecryptfs-mount-private separately and with the old password
<ezra-s> what's up Hounddog
<Hounddog> xangua: if you check the channel logs i have been asking since about 6 hours noz and searching google etc
<Hounddog> xangua: not sure i have more patience then that
<pleanbean> Hey. Is downgrading from 14.04 to 13.10 as straight forward as installing 13.10 over the 14.04 install?
<Hounddog> ezra-s: am confused how to partition and split up the installation between ssd and hdd
<ezra-s> pleanbean, certainly not
<zykotick9> pleanbean: you CAN'T really downgrade!  you have to reinstall...
<binary> well i gotta get some other work done. Thank-you for your expertise ezra-s :D and chat skills
<pleanbean> Ok, thats fine. But I can simply reinstall directly over my 14.04 installation, right
<ezra-s> Hounddog, depends on your needs really and the size of each
<ezra-s> binary, a pleasure
<pleanbean> Or should I repartition and start from scratch
<Hounddog> ezra-s: like should the home go in ssd and symlink media folders to hdd or put the /ho;e on hdd and sy;link configs etc to sssd
<ezra-s> Hounddog, tell me the size of each and what are you going to do with it
<Hounddog> ezra-s: am running dual boot and have 30gb on ssd and 400 gb on hdd
<nooblinux> Hello helpful community
<Hounddog> ezra-s: +16gb ram and mostly for work php development whereas i might also install steam
<ezra-s> Hounddog, I have a similar setup to you, I use SSD for the OS meaning / and HDD is a specific folder inside my /home, it is a very simple setup but as a desktop user where I use ssd I didn't need anything more complex
<nooblinux> I am running a headless ubuntu server on laptop but every time I close the lid it keeps suspending. How do I prevent suspension when lid is closed?
<ezra-s> Hounddog, the specific directory I mentioned in which I mount the hdd is for a steam library
<Hounddog> ezra-s: just dont want to end up with the system telling me there is no more space
<nooblinux> Is there a text file I must edit via command-line?
<Hounddog> ezra-s: great so you know what i need lol
<ezra-s> Hounddog, you can use ssd for games in which you want to go very fast and create another steam library in the hdd for those that don't need such, since the space is limited in the ssd it may give you room for a few games
<Hounddog> i was reading on google but with each article it gets more confusing
<trism> nooblinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141866/keep-ubuntu-server-running-on-a-laptop-with-the-lid-closed
<trism> nooblinux: hmm maybe I should have read that closer first
<Hounddog> ezra-s: so you just installed everything on ssd to / and then symlinked?
<ezra-s> Hounddog, if you want to make something more complex you could have /var or other main directories in the hdd
<Hounddog> ezra-s: i need also vm/vagrant which should be fast
<nooblinux> what trism?
<ezra-s> Hounddog, I didn't symlink, everything on ssd (mine is 120GB), and in my home I made a new fstab entry to mount the hdd as "exthdd" with my permissions and all, that's where I have the second steam library and where I install most games
<ezra-s> Im not at home now so I can't copy paste it to you
<ezra-s> but you get the overall image I guess
<Hounddog> ezra-s: sounds fine to me... so it should be fairly si;ple
<Hounddog> start by installing everything to /
<SlutaTramsa> I'm on ubuntu 13.10 and i want to install the proprietary ati radeon 6950 drivers, is fglrx-updates good enough or should i get the latest from AMDs website? which is better?
<trism> nooblinux: if 13.10 I see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360615/ubuntu-server-13-10-now-goes-to-sleep-when-closing-laptop-lid the other answer might work on an older ubuntu
<ezra-s> Hounddog, yes, you don't want to make things too complex, just think about the space you will need for each thing, a typical ubuntu installation will rarely ever eat more than 12 GB
<nooblinux> Yes it is ubuntu 13.10
<ezra-s> another thing is games and such
<Hounddog> ezra-s: well i dedicated now 30 gb for it
<ezra-s> Hounddog, best thing of Linux in ssd is seeing it boot up in less than 5 secs
<ezra-s> :)
<Guest89745> How can I change back to the default Ubuntu boot screen after having it changed to Xubuntu when I installed the desktop packages for Xubuntu?
<Hounddog> ezra-s: i know i had it before but i screwed up with graphics and space and whatever else could go wrong
<ezra-s> Guest89745, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" from console
<ezra-s> Hounddog, 30GB is a bit tight really, if you don't mind much about boot up speed you can install in the hdd and use the sdd mounted as a folder in your home for a specific steam library and vm's
<tozen> hi all!! how can i check network activity on console? i mean active or not? thx
<binary> whois binary
<mguy> tozen: be more specific
<ezra-s> Hounddog, just think hard what you want, it really is your preference what determines how to partition it all
<Pici> Guest89745: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u
<Hounddog> ezra-s: i just want ssd for boot and stuff that needs to be fast
<zykotick9> tozen: i like bmon myself... YMMV
<Guest89745> ezra-s, Pici thank you
<ezra-s> since it is for desktop don't make it too complex, no matter what some say about making several partitions
<Hounddog> ezra-s: now i created / for 30 gb...
 * BluesKaj wishes these guest nicks weren't available , how dificult is it for nickserv to send a message to create a proper nick , even temporarily?
<binary> ezra-s I rebooted and changing the password using the GUI method did not also update the ecryptfs-mount-private thing
<Hounddog> BluesKaj: but nickserv can only send a message to people who are connected with a nick
<binary> now I am burning ubuntu13 and seeing if I can re-install from backups instead of trying to change my ecryptfs-mount-private password
<ezra-s> sorry, brb
<Hounddog> ezra-s: i will just do this for now and then mount stuff to the big hdd
<tozen> mguy: as example tiping in <# uwf status> i get respond is <active>
<tozen> mguy: is it possible to smth about network?
<BluesKaj> Hounddog. it can't be too difficult to for freeenode to set that up
<tozen> mguy: just active or not thats it
<Hounddog> BluesKaj: go send them a pr :p
<Sven_vB> tozen, with "active", do you mean ready to exchange data, or really exchanging data atm?
<BluesKaj> Hounddog. already have
<tozen> Sven_vB: ready to receive really connected to network
<BluesKaj> they just ignore those suggestions , giuestnicks are easy and convenient for them
<Sven_vB> tozen, does "connected" require the default gateway being reachable?
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: i know it's rather "harsh", but i solve teh Guest-issue by using "/ignore Guest*" in my client...
<Sven_vB> tozen, or is it enough if the adapter thinks a cable is plugged in?
<rt_91> Hi
<Gblue> I'm so frustrated!
<Gblue> WuBi won't work :(
<jmgk> hi
<Gblue> And I don't have a CD drive or an USB stick here right now :(
<jmgk> Anyone here use Irssi?
<rt_91> can any one tell how to kill keepalive connections via command line in ubuntu specific to http requests
<tozen> Sven_vB: thinks a cable is plugged? do you mean a fake? no i need to see that system is network connected, really through eth0 as example (sorry about my eng, pal)
<Beldar> Gblue, use a vm
<zykotick9> !anyone | jmgk sever people i'm sure!
<ubottu> jmgk sever people i'm sure!: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jmgk> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rt_91> how to kill keepalive connections via command line in ubuntu specific to http requests
<Hounddog> uih install finished... lets see... if i am not back in a few il be hanging myself
<nooblinux> Thank you somuch trism
<jmgk> For IRssi. How would I set channels to auto join?
<nooblinux> Thank you a lot.
<nooblinux> It worked Trism
<trism> nooblinux: excellent
<Pici> jmgk: Look at the help on irssi.org and if you have further questions ask in #irssi
<Sven_vB> tozen, is it enough if eth0 reports a cable being connected, or do you want to test more intensely, whether behind that cable there is a peer, or even further, if you can reach your DGW through that cable in eth0?
<jmgk> ok
<Pici> jmgk: theres a good 'getting started' guide on there that explains how to do that.
<zykotick9> Pici: +1
<jmgk> awesome
<tozen> Sven_vB: honestly i can use just <ifconfig> there is everything about connections but want smth less informative
<jmgk> I smashed my mouse so yeah
<jmgk> anyhow
<jmgk> ok
<Sven_vB> tozen, if you know which of the info of ifconfig you're interested in, man grep
<tozen> Sven_vB: o!!! good idea about grep, thx!
<Hounddog_> uhm
<Sven_vB> tozen, it even has -q, so it only reports a return value ;)
<Hounddog_> canot send to channel ubuntu? no one can read me?
<MonkeyDust> Hounddog_  we read you
<tozen> Sven_vB: goooood!!! chears!
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog_: i see you
<Beldar> Hounddog_, la,la, la I can't hear you. ;)
<Hounddog_> ok... interesting... i finished installing ubuntu, restarted as suggest and never saw any grub and am in windows...
<nooblinux> One more thing though
<Sven_vB> tozen, yw
<nooblinux> How do you get nslookup to work?
<ActionParsnip> nooblinux: nslookup hostname
<nashant> Hey, my grub install has stopped booting automatically since I had to reinstall it. I've got GRUB_DEFAULT="0" and GRUB_TIMEOUT="10" but no timeout shows and I have to manually select a boot option
<nooblinux> I am on a laptop running ubuntu desktop 13.10
<nooblinux> when I type nslookup it says nothing
<runningdog415> has anyone gotten an ATI TVWonder to work?
<ActionParsnip> nooblinux: well, what do you want to nslookup?
<Beldar> nashant, Have you run sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> nooblinux: its like typing 'ping' on it's own, makes no sense
<Hounddog_> so i guess i should propably go into live cd again and do some grub repair
<nooblinux> Like it should give me the nameserver of my ISP
<zykotick9> nashant: did you run "sudo update-grub" after making those changes?
<ActionParsnip> nooblinux: no
<nashant> Beldar, zykotick9: yup, done. I haven't changed it though.
<Beldar> nashant, Dualboot?
<jmgk> ./query nashant
<ActionParsnip> nooblinux: if you want your nameserver, run:   nm-cli | less
<jmgk> hm
<jmgk> hm
<zykotick9> nashant: do you have more then one gnu/linux distro installed?
<nooblinux> ok
<jmgk> Hi zykotick9  Do you prefer GNOme vs KDE?
<nashant> Beldar, zykotick9: nope. Just xubuntu 13.10
<jmgk> I cant seem to get it working on 13.10?
<jmgk> GNOMe that is
<nashant> jmgk: ?
<zykotick9> jmgk: lol - i don't use either...  pick which one YOU like!
<jmgk> Hi nashant
<jmgk> ah ::PPP
<jmgk> nashant:  Im Indian too :P
<jmgk> anyhow
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmgk> Im going to give IRssi a try and see how it looks like in Termianl with the new theme
<jmgk> :)
<Beldar> jmgk, Notice the bots info on using enter as punctuation, ;)
<jmgk> oh sorry Beldar  I didn't mean to type like that :P
<Beldar> ;)
<nooblinux> So what is the purpose of nslookup?
<nashant> is there a way I can list my grub entries to make sure it's trying to boot the correct one?
<davidrsmorris> Hi, I'm thinking of grabbing Unity HUD functionality to add into AwesomeWM.  Does anyone here know how it works?  I started looking at the Bazaar trunk and I'm having difficulty parsing it.
<ezra-s> nashant, afaik grub always try to use the latest kernel
<Beldar> nashant, Any other old installs lingering in the HD not completely removed?
<MonkeyDust> nooblinux  from the man page: " nslookup - query Internet name servers interactively"
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: that's NOT gonna work (OR be VERY difficult) i imagine...  Unity uses compiz, awesome is an alternative WM...  good luck.  (combining unity + awesome, now i've seen everything!)
<Beldar> nashant, Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<zykotick9> Beldar: if gpt partition table is used, asking for "sudo parted -l" might give more real details...
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: I was thinking of figuring out how it scrapes menus, and running that library outside of Compiz... and then using a very minimal interface a la Menubar to deal with the information.
<eer> How can I create a password protected zip file on Kubuntu using the GUI?
<Beldar> zykotick9, true, that pesky gpt. ;)
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: best of luck!  i'd have NO idea where to begin!  but, i forsee an UP HILL BATTLE
<nooblinux> ok
<runningdog415> last try any one know how to get a ATI TV Wonder to work with13.10??
<ezra-s> eer, good question, you may laugh at me but if you have wine installed you could use 7zip much better for gui, ark which is afaik the default option is not very complex and I don't see the option for that
<ezra-s> from command line there are many choices though
<Danato> whats the command to check my ethernet adapter? is it something with lscpi?
<ezra-s> Danato, lspci | grep -i ethernet
<ezra-s> that will tell you which ethernet adapters you have
<Danato> thanks ezra-s
<zykotick9> Danato: you might want to check "lspci | grep -i net" as well... if it's not in ethernet
<Danato> zykotick9: I jst wanted the ethernet adapter, but thanks, that made me understand the command :)
<TomyWork> hi. what's the (source or binary) package that contains pam_unix?
<zykotick9> Danato: fyi, the -i to grep means case insenstive (iMpOrTaNt)
<TomyWork> libpam-modules?
<Danato> zykotick9: that i already knew
<nashant> Beldar: No other old installs, grub is installed to /dev/sda1 (/boot partition) /root is in /dev/mapper/server-root. I had to run boot-repair from a chroot in a live usb because I had bits of an old kernel laying around, and for somereason was booting into it. So removed the kernel, ran update-grub and it only gave me memtest, hence boot-repair. But now it won't auto boot
<Beldar> nashant, Did you save the bootinfo summary from boot repiar?
<nashant> Beldar: no. oops.
<Beldar> nashant, grub can be purge and reloaded quite easily to just have a fresh setup.
<zykotick9> nashant: (i can't really help) but having grub on sda1 (the partition) is "weak" compared to the MBR = sda.... just saying
<Beldar> +1
<tozen> Sven_vB: r u here?
<nashant> so purge grub and reinstall to sda?
<Sven_vB> tozen, yes
<Beldar> nashant, you have kernels in sda1, not sure on moving it myself.
<nashant> kernels in sda1?
<tozen> Sven_vB: i found nmcli nm and nmcli dev this is what i needed but anyway thx, pal!
<tripelb2> I want my PANEL ICON back please help me. -- 12.04 Gnome-classic:that windshieldwipertrace shaped thing that gets parellel lines on in when I am connected to a network, ie the connectivity-icon in the PANEL has vanished and I want it back, please.
<Beldar> nashant, No one suggested, " so purge grub and reinstall to sda?" there were two different comments is all.
<Sven_vB> tozen, ye
<nashant> Beldar: if I purge grub and reinstall it will ask me to select the device to install to anyway, no?
<tripelb2> How can I tell when my wifi is connected and to which network. It used to be on the panel.. now I am searching in the menus. 12.04,gnomeclassic.
<Sven_vB> tozen, yw*
<tozen> yw* ???
<nashant> Beldar: oh. I thought by the "weak" comment that's what I should do
<Beldar> nashant, I have never used a partition for boot so not my area to ask on converting is all.
<glitsj16> tripelb2: never used gnome-classic, but you can try nm-applet
<Sven_vB> tozen, you're welcome. ;) i just mistypted the acronym the first time.
<tozen> Sven_vB: ok
<xangua> tripelb2: do you have netgorl-manager-gnome installed¿ or it was gnome-network-manager
<zykotick9> tripelb2: does running "nm-applet" bring it up?  or is the whole notification area missing?
<nashant> Beldar: fair enough. But you reckon a reinstall is the place to start? Not necessarily to sda, but to sda1
<Beldar> nashant, sudo apt-get purge grub-common grub-pc && sudo apt-get install grub  and choose sda1 when asked where
<nashant> Beldar: yeah, I'll give it a go
<zykotick9> Beldar: do what you want - but seriously, i'd suggest using the MBR sda - why to partition sda1?
<Beldar> nashant, You will have a new /etc/default/grub
<Beldar> zykotick9, I am not sure on how to move that to the mbr with kernels in sda1, I stated that.
<zykotick9> Beldar: sorry, wrong person!
<Beldar> hehe
<nashant> Beldar: aren't the kernels located out of /boot anyway?
<Beldar> nashant, Yes on a mbr setup, not sure with sda1 as a boot, we see people here filling up their boot with to many kernels almost daily.
<Beldar> boot partitions that is
<zykotick9> nashant: grub has 2 parts, the files are stored on a filesystem, and there is a boot part - which you're currently trying to put in the wrong place sda1, when you should be putting it on sda = the MBR of the drive.  [it's VERY rare you want to use a PBR instead of the MBR]
<nashant> I'll try sticking it on sda
<nashant> if it goes wrong, I can always live usb and chroot again
<Beldar> nashant, I think the boot file is in sda1 not in root is the issue.
<D4CH_RPi> yay! installed ubuntu on my laptop.. now I need to learn more linux
<Beldar> !yay | D4CH_RPi
<ubottu> D4CH_RPi: Glad you made it! :-)
<tripelb2> zykotick9, I will try.
<D4CH_RPi> ;)
<Beldar> D4CH_RPi, back it up before you break it, if your like the rest of us who tended to do that at the start. ;)
<tripelb2> zykotick9, I will try.-- says applet now removed from the notification menu. but it is back. Thanks.
<D4CH_RPi> Beldar: back it up how
<Beldar> D4CH_RPi, I'm a fan of cloning for easy just slipping it back in, but I store very little in the OS
<D4CH_RPi> ah yeah okay, I keep important stuff on network drives or usb hdds
<Beldar> D4CH_RPi, I use clonezilla, but there are built in backups, I have never used them so not sure of there use, keeping track of what you do is good.
<Beldar> D4CH_RPi, Heh, my ego does not allow me to ask for help, so I clone, however I rarely have a problem, been years really.
<D4CH_RPi> haha
<D4CH_RPi> if i break something i just reinstall
<Okitain> Does anyone know a good video/voice jabber app for Android?
<Okitain> ('cept for the upcoming Jitsi, of course)
<Beldar> D4CH_RPi, I save package lists and any extra repos and keys for reinstalls as well, I like to getter done.
<m1sf1t> Hi, just switched my other computer on, which runs ubuntu, and my screen resolution isn't supported! :(
<IronMaiden> hi
<m1sf1t> it was working absolutely fine yesterday
<IronMaiden> anyone installed cuda before
<IronMaiden> ?
<Beldar> m1sf1t, Proprietary graphic driver?
<Beldar> !find cuda
<ubottu> Found: boinc-nvidia-cuda, nvidia-cuda-dev, nvidia-cuda-doc, nvidia-cuda-gdb, nvidia-cuda-toolkit, python-pycuda, python-pycuda-dbg, python-pycuda-doc, python3-pycuda, python3-pycuda-dbg (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cuda&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<Beldar> IronMaiden, State the issues for help to the channel.
<m1sf1t> hmm, i couldn't even tell you what graphics card it has, it was given to me a few days ago with vista on it
<Beldar> m1sf1t, When  you installed ubuntu did you load a graphic driver?
<IronMaiden> i have a program which uses cuda to run how do I install that?
<Rose> Hello xD
<Beldar> !cuda
<m1sf1t> yeah, I installed an nvidia driver
<Beldar> m1sf1t, From where?
<m1sf1t> i couldn't tell you the exact model though, unless you know of a command that lists the device name of my graphics?
<ezra-s> m1sf1t, you don't have the nvidia utility to check that yourself?
<m1sf1t> it was automatic, it just updated it with nvidia drivers
<m1sf1t> not that i know of :(
<ezra-s> in unity start typing nvidia
<IronMaiden> I found this but I dont really know what to do with it https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<ezra-s> nvidia tool will show up if you have nvidia installed
<m1sf1t> ok just a second :)
<Beldar> m1sf1t, My questions are related to using the drivers straight from nvidia IE proprietary, they will not follow a kernel upgrade.
<ezra-s> IronMaiden if you don't know what to do with it why are you trying to do something with it?
<m1sf1t> i've had to load a live cd, in order to even see anything on screen
<PresidentObama31> Hi folks.
<Beldar> Heh the prez
<IronMaiden> ezra one of the programs I want to run requires cuda
<PresidentObama31> Hi Beldar.
 * Beldar Salutes
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, which graphics card do you use?
<PresidentObama31> Sargent now?
<Beldar> PresidentObama31, Nah half pinhead half conehead. ;)
<ezra-s> m1sf1t, /usr/lib/nvidia-settings/bin/nvidia-settings
<IronMaiden> ezra-s i don't have a graphics card its a laptop
<m1sf1t> thanks, i'll have a look now
<Beldar> IronMaiden, server?
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, every pc has a graphics card otherwise you would see nothing in the monitor
<m1sf1t> i'll get back to you in a sec, live cd is kinda slow
<ezra-s> m1sf1t, don't try to scape! :P
<MonkeyDust> IronMaiden  try    lspci|grep VGA
<IronMaiden> ezra-s its a thinkpad w530
<m1sf1t> haha xD
<maujhsn> zykotick9 Hi How are you? What is the recommended wait time to ping this ubuntu mirror? 127.0.0.1 localhost!
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, do what MonkeyDust has asked you
<IronMaiden> in the terminal?
<IronMaiden> it says 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [Quadro K2000M] (rev a1)
<Sven_vB> IronMaiden, yes, a terminal would be helpful to see the output
<m1sf1t> ok, i'm in NVIDIA X Server settings
<Sven_vB> gratz, you found your graphics card :)
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, check the nvidia site to see if that graphics card of yours has cuda cores
<ezra-s> Quadro K2000M
<ezra-s> cuda is a piece of hardware afaik in nvidia cards
<jorman> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<jorman> Version 3.7.86
<jorman> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<ezra-s> I'm no expert
<maujhsn> What is the recommended wait time to ping this ubuntu mirror? 127.0.0.1 localhost!
<IronMaiden> maujhsn 127.0.0.1 is an IP address that means "the computer you are currently on"
<IronMaiden> so it is not an ubuntu mirror!
<m1sf1t> is there a way to change the screen resolution ubuntu boots into from a live cd?
<gordonjcp> jorman: did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<m1sf1t> meaning the screen resolution that my installed ubuntu boots into, not what the cd boots into :)
<maujhsn> Ironmaiden...Duuhhh Thanks!
<ezra-s> m1sf1t, nvidia settings tool can
<IronMaiden> ezra-s it says 384 cuda cores
<m1sf1t> i have that open atm, but the settings availbale are just things like "enable tooltips" and "display status bar"
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, so now that we've checked that you have what you need. Now you need to check the software that requires it and the instructions it tells you
<IronMaiden> ezra-s it is cudahashcat+
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, that's not #ubuntu :P
<IronMaiden> ezra-s what do you mean?
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, check if there is an #nvidia channel or for documentation for that
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, i don't know anything about it sorry
<IronMaiden> i am on ubuntu
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, is it an ubuntu tool?
<marko> good evening
<ezra-s> no
<maujhsn> IronMaiden The same would be true for this one as well right? "127.0.1.1 ubuntu"!
<IronMaiden> i just need to know how to install cuda
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit"
<IronMaiden> maujhsn that isnt an ubuntu mirror, where are you getting these?
<maujhsn> IronMaiden, /etc/hosts
<m1sf1t> IronMaiden, might seem like a daft question, but have you tried apt-cache search cuda, followed by sudo apt-get install *relevant search result here*
<IronMaiden> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   amd-opencl-icd dkms glx-alternative-mesa glx-alternative-nvidia glx-diversions libcublas4 libcuda1 libcudart4 libcufft4 libcuinj4 libcurand4 libcusparse4 libgl1-nvidia-alternatives libgl1-nvidia-glx   libglx-nvidia-alternatives libnpp4 libnvidia-ml1 libthrust-dev libvdpau-dev libvdpau1 l
<marko> greetings from elementary os
<ezra-s> maujhsn, don't confuse him more
<MonkeyDust> marko  not supported here
<marko> i know
<IronMaiden> no ezra-s i was telling him something read up
<ezra-s> sorry I come and go
<IronMaiden> 1 sec
<maujhsn> ezra-s "That's not my intention...seriously!"
 * ezra-s looks at maujhsn ... :P
<m1sf1t> quick question, is there an irc command to not show who joins/leaves the channel? it's hard to read the chat lol
<ezra-s> m1sf1t, I don't think it is a command, more like a client option
<MonkeyDust> m1sf1t  depends on your client
<Beldar> m1sf1t, if you have a gui client usually in preferences.
<nacirema> you should be able to turn off joins/parts in your client settings
<m1sf1t> hmm, im using irssi cli
<maujhsn> ezra-s,  See what you did...you gave the poor guy an overload!
<m1sf1t> ill google it ;)
<m1sf1t> thanks anyway
<nashant> Beldar: I just reinstalled grub with boot-repair and now I'm stuck at grub cli. bootinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460212/
<ezra-s> m1sf1t, good luck
<MonkeyDust> m1sf1t  what do you use for irc?
<ezra-s> maujhsn, we're trying to help, aren't we
<m1sf1t> MonkeyDust: irssi
<maujhsn> lol
<ezra-s> probably installing that is what he needs
<MonkeyDust> m1sf1t  me too, it's   /ignore #ubuntu +joins +quits +modes +parts +nicks
<PresidentObama31> Where in Africa is Ubuntu from?
<ezra-s> libcuda1 and others in the list
<Beldar> nashant, LVM Raid GPT?
<m1sf1t> thanks MonkeyDust
<ezra-s> MonkeyDust, do you know an equivalent for hexchat by any chance? :)
<nashant> Beldar: LVM and GPT
<m1sf1t> Miles better :) i can follow the conversation properly now xD
<Beldar> nashant, I know nothing about either.
<MonkeyDust> ezra-s  no, i'm a one trick pony ;)
<ezra-s> MonkeyDust, lol, that's fine
<MonkeyDust> ezra-s  that was a joke, but no, i don't know
<ezra-s> ;)
<PresidentObama31> Southern Africa (South Africa and Zimbabwe),
<m1sf1t> I'm just gonna nuke and pave my installation, everything's saved to NAS anyway :)
<IronMaiden> thank you ezra-s and anyone else who helped i have it working now :)
<ezra-s> m1sf1t, drop it! don't be shy!
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, glad to be of help ;)
<ezra-s> maujhsn, see? it works now
<Beldar> nashant, So you loaded grub to sda right without moving the boot to root I assume?
<IronMaiden> if I stay in here all the time will I learn ubuntu by osmosis?
<Beldar> nashant, Just a guess on what should be done.
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, chances are you might even end up helping someone ;)
<IronMaiden> ezra-s well I can already help someone install cuda!
<m1sf1t> haha i will do :) it's only been installed a few days so there's nothing to lose :)
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, for example :D
<maujhsn> IronMaiden,  NO!
 * ezra-s slaps maujhsn 
<maujhsn> Ouch!
<IronMaiden> maujhsn I think not knowing what localhost is, is worse than not knowing how to install cuda so.
<ezra-s> be nice to newcomers
<ezra-s> IronMaiden, nobody was born knowing
<maujhsn> Duuuhhh!
<IronMaiden> i know I wasnt being entirely serious and neither was maujhsn probably
<ezra-s> :P
<m1sf1t> localhost is the ip address of your own computer :) so if you were to connect to localhost, the computer would be communicating with itself :)
<m1sf1t> so if i was on googles server, and i typed in http://localhost/ it would load google
<Beldar> PresidentObama31, not a channel issue this is support but ubuntu is a african social construct
<ezra-s> localhost is usually associated with loopback address
<maujhsn> mlsfit I don't mind adding a little humor to this room...seriously!
<Rory> It depends how quiet it is and how many people are screaming for help at the time
<Beldar> can we go lightly on off topic or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic this is support
<m1sf1t> haha :)
<ezra-s> I new it was coming
<ezra-s> k
<maujhsn> IronMaiden,  How do i solve this: "W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130820.1)/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%2012.04.3%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Release%20amd64%20(20130820.1)_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)"!
<IronMaiden> maujhsn i have literally no idea where to start looking
<m1sf1t> I have 1.9GB RAM... and 2.6GHz dual core AMD. should i risk 64bit install or do you reckon it's not worth the hassle?
<Rory> Risk? Hassle?
<maujhsn> IronMaiden,  sudo apt-get update doesn't solve it!
<bekks> m1sf1t: Unless you have 32bit CPU, you should use 64bit.
<xangua> m1sf1t: 64bit is only worth if you have more than 4GB of ram
<Rory> What is this, 2008? m1sf1t you'll be fine with 64
<bekks> xangua: Thats nonsense, frankly.
<m1sf1t> yeah, i've installed the 64 bit before and it was a pain haha
<xangua> bekks: you are nonsense! frankly :P
<musikusmasko> hi
<randolph`> hi
<bekks> xangua: And you are on ignore - personally. You started to get personally. Good bye.
<jazzme> hello, I was wondering why Task Manager reports 100% cpu...when the only two processes in double digits is Firefox, 40 % and Task Manager 20% ?
<m1sf1t> yeah i've read that you should have 2 or 3 gigs, and that 64 bit is only more efficient if you are doing lots of calculations
<Rory> jazzme: what is 40 + 40 + 20 ?
<Rory> Oh sorry jazzme I misread that
<jazzme> no prob
<Rory> jazzme: There is an option to show processes from all users; do things change when you use it?
<jazzme> oh...let me see how to turn that on
<Rory> jazzme: you can also use the "top" command in the Terminal
<ionux> jazzme: there's got to be another process you aren't seeing.  open up a terminal and use the 'top' command.
<nashant> Beldar: yup, that's what I did
<bekks> m1sf1t: Having a 64bit CPU and using a 32bit OS is wasting 50% of the resources you have.
<m1sf1t> have you tried switching it off and on again? haha :D
<m1sf1t> good point bekks
<Rory> bekks: Was that a serious statement?
<bekks> Rory: Yes.
<Rory> OK
<bekks> Rory: Its like the ancient myth that free RAM is good RAM. Free RAM is wasted RAM.
<Rory> bekks: Free RAm is *potential* to do stuff
<m1sf1t> yeah, it's like having an empty desk
<picca> Free RAM is usually used for buffering
<bekks> Rory: Free RAM is unused and thus wasted.
<jazzme> hmmm..what is Xorg?  30% cpu
<Beldar> nashant, Well, I mentioned that so, probably fixable, you have to start researching what your doing rather then acting on instinct.
<bekks> picca: free RAM is free RAM. Used RAM may be used by buffers.
<TomyWork> jazzme, oh it's unimportant. just some thing that displays all the graphics on screen
<m1sf1t> id rather have free ram than using loads of swap :)
<Rory> jazzme: xorg is the display server which draws to the screen. Are you running Unity in 2d mode?
<jazzme> not sure
<bekks> m1sf1t: I'd rather have 100% RAM used and lower swappiness...
<Rory> jazzme: What graphics hardware do you have? If you don't know, use the command: "lspci | grep VGA"
<picca> bekks: yup, free ram is usually used for buffering
<jazzme> unfortunately I have to leave...but will return in a while.
<bekks> picca: yeah.
<Rory> jazzme: No problem
<Rory> I'll be here, it's Friday night where else would I be?
<m1sf1t> bekks: aye :) but with free ram, wouldn't there be no need for swappiness?
<bekks> m1sf1t: Swappiness is not what you think it is...
<nashant> Beldar: booted to live usb and ran boot-repair, everything's working!
<bekks> m1sf1t: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<Rory> "swappiness" isn't a word you just made up m1sf1t it is a specific thing to do with how aggresive the kernel pages out
<m1sf1t> bekks: have i got the wrong end of the stick lol?
<m1sf1t> bekks: i thought that swappiness was like extra virtual ram for when there was no ram? am i wrong?
<Rory> m1sf1t: That's just called "swap"
<bekks> m1sf1t: You are wrong. I just gave you a link. :)
<m1sf1t> just opening it now :)
<Calinou> Rory, some games can cause xorg to use a lot of CPU
<Calinou> or some buggy programs
<Hassen> lmfao...can't finish one page of any IT book that I start reading..ffs
<picca> i like what OS X is doing by compressing memory used by apps that are idle before swapping ... do you think Linux will do something similar
<Beldar> nashant, Cool, so look into moving that boot partiton info if needed to have mbr boot if you want, I never use that tool but it does help many.
<m1sf1t> there's a difference between swap and swappiness? i thought swap was short for swappiness lol
<bekks> picca: Linux already has the ability to compress pages... :)
<bekks> m1sf1t: There is.
<picca> bekks: ah didn't realise that
<Rory> picca: Yes, the next kernel 3.14 has a feature for almost exactly that, I read it on Phoronix this morning
<bekks> 3.11 already had.
<m1sf1t> bekks: brb just reading this wikipedia article
<bekks> And the next kernel will be 3.13 ;)
<Rory> bekks: 3.13 is out...?
<bekks> Rory: Not according to www.kernel.org
<Rory> bekks: Isn't it? or am I confused again.
<bekks> Rory: The current kernel is 3.12.1
<Rory> Oh that's right, it's League of Legends which is 3.13 (no seriously, that is the mistake I just made)
<Rory> No that's 3.14 now as well. Oh i don't even know. Anyway kernel 3.14 has some kind of cool compressed memory feature
<TomyWork> i'm having trouble with pam. something is overwriting my password with "INCORRECT". any ideas?
<m1sf1t> bekks: i'm still struggling to understand swappiness lol, i'll be sure to read up on it
<BluesKaj> bekks. what setting do recommend for swappiness on systen with 3gRAM and dual core cpu ?
<SBoudrias> Hey, I'm trying to install a newer version of Nginx. Everything goes well, apt-get report installing and setting the good version without error. But after the process, runnning nginx -v still report the old version... Any idea what is going on?
<m1sf1t> anyone care to define swappiness suitable for the layman?
<bekks> m1sf1t: swappiness defines the urge to swap. If set to 0, swap will be used only to keep the system alive. Set to 100, its like "swap as you can" :)
<randolph`> SBoudrias: have you tried restarting nginx?
<SBoudrias> randolph`: Yeah, multiple times
<maokaii> is it possible to install wine on the live boot of ubuntu 12.04?
<maokaii> "try" not install
<m1sf1t> bekks: so when it does swap, i presume it's swapping the least important or oldest memory? so that the more frequently used stuff is more readily available?
<bekks> m1sf1t: So you get the most benefit when almost all your RAM is used, for applications, for buffers, etc. and you system will only swap to keep the system alive.
<SBoudrias> randolph`: running "service nginx restart" - right?
<bekks> m1sf1t: Correct.
<randolph`> yeah
<m1sf1t> bekks: that makes more sense now :D thanks very much!
<randolph`> Are you sure it restarted?
<BluesKaj> bekks. default seems to be 60 , is that an arbitrary value for all installs or is it set by the API / Hardware detection ?
<hydruid> randolph`: read that as retarded lol
<SBoudrias> randolph`: it reported me "Restarting nginx: nginx."
<bekks> BluesKaj: It the default defined in the kernel when no other value is set.
<randolph`> hmm, im not sure, i don't really use nginx myself, sorry
<Rory> BluesKaj: It's also a perfectly sensible value. I'm of the opinion of stuff like swappiness, that if you needed to change it, you'd already know what you need to change it to
<SBoudrias> randolph`: I'll try restarting the server
<randolph`> ok
<SBoudrias> randolph`: Haven't worked
<Rory> Also that old adage of what to do when things aint broke
<m1sf1t> bekks: so before, you mentioned that there is a difference between swap and swappiness. is swap the partition that this data is stored on, and swappiness the feature that controls RAM?
<BluesKaj> Rory. yes I suppose since , I've rarely seen it used in system monitor on this pc
<maokaii> m1sf1t: I read your guide http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ for multiboot on a usb, this will help me install ubuntu to a usb drive?
<bekks> m1sf1t: swap space is where you memory swaps to :)
<m1sf1t> maokaii: i didn't write that :)
<Beldar> maokaii, full install or loading  ISO?
<bekks> m1sf1t: And swappiness controls how fast you memory will swap to the swap space.
<m1sf1t> bekks: gotcha :) the more you know ;)
<SBoudrias> randolph`: I tried uninstalling nginx with apt-get, seems to have removed the new installation, not the old one...
<SBoudrias> randolph`: Is it possible there's two version installed and the old one is taking precedence
<maokaii> Beldar: I was told I need to "install" ubuntu in order to install wine, instead of "try" so I guess full install but I'd like it to be on a usb flash drive
<m1sf1t> maokaii: install unetbootin, you can choose from a drop down box of OSs put on a bootable usb, or select your own .iso
<Beldar> maokaii, You need an install medium a dvd/cd/usb to install to the usb, a usb flash is not the better option than an internal HD though.
<xangua> maokaii: you mean to use the live iso on a usb stick or make a full install on a usb stick¿ with multiboot you can either just load the iso or make a persistent install
<mguy> Who decided to enable sticky edges on displays by default
<maokaii> xangua: I want to do a full install on a usb stick , its crazy I know but its the best option for me right now
<mguy> Almost always makes me think my mouse is screwey
<m1sf1t> maokaii: i agree with Beldar, a HD is much faster than a USB stick, but USB sticks are definately better for portability
<creek> Hai!
<maokaii> m1sf1t:  yes I need the portability
<maokaii> m1sf1t:  especially because I think my hdd is screwed
<m1sf1t> maokaii: i'd install unetbootin, you can get it on apt-get. it makes life so much easier :)
<m1sf1t> maokaii: have you run any scans on your HD?
<maokaii> m1sf1t:  not yet trying to install all of ubuntu on a flash drive first
<maokaii> m1sf1t: alright so ill do sudo apt-get install unetbootin ?
<mguy> It's just another disk really
<m1sf1t> maokaii: i see. Yeah use that command. note: it runs in X, not cli (as far as i know)
<shroomduke> lsb_release -a gives me "core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:..." what is all this info?
<maokaii> m1sf1t:  no idea what you mean by X and not cli :p
<m1sf1t> maokaii: it uses the graphical interface, point and click :) not in a shell, or cmomand line interface
<xangua> m1sf1t: maokaii unetbootin will just load the live iso in the usb, but there are several guides to make a persisten install to a usb stick; you can use multisystem for example http://i.imgur.com/38dwkQ1.png
<hydruid> m1sf1t: what is the mystical graphical interface you speak of
<picca> lol @ hydruid
<xangua> multisystem also doesn't need you to format the usb stick m1sf1t maokaii
<maokaii> xangua: would you mind helping me run through that to get it setup on a usb?
<Rory> hydruid: He means like ncurses but even shinier
<m1sf1t> hydruid: for example in windows, you have a start menu, different windows and stuff, that's a graphical user interface, or GUI for short. And a command line interface is just text on a screen where you type commands and press enter :)
<hydruid> Rory: wow......
<xangua> maokaii: as you read in the guide about multisystem you just have to run the script
<Beldar> xangua, multisystem does and it is picky on its fat32 partitioning.
<hydruid> m1sf1t: LOL yes I kknow.....it's Friday and I was being funny
<picca> it's all too clever for me
<shroomduke> command line interface = terminal
<maokaii> xangua: yes but how do I do the process to install ubuntu onto the usb
<maokaii> xangua:  not just a live boot
<m1sf1t> hydruid: haha oh right :) you never know! some people don't know these things :D
<hydruid> m1sf1t: True that!
<xangua> Beldar: really¿ well I just format to fat32 anyways for windows
<hydruid> I think some people don't know what Google is either
<Rory> maokaii: There's info on a persistent USb install here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<picca> what is this Google you speak of
<m1sf1t> hydruid: Friday though... on the vodka tonight! (don't judge, i'm english, it's in our nature)
<Rory> picca: It's like AlterVista but with a catchier name so it stuck around longer
<hydruid> picca: it's a special place you put in questions and you can find the answers!
<xangua> maokaii: really¿ http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/Drag-and-Drop-ISO.png
<picca> Rory: now that takes me back
<urielvigilant> how to play a normal comercial DVD ? Iám with Lubuntu 13.10 and i have Lubuntu restricted extras and also i actually installed VLC, but i dont know what to do to play the DVD , how to ?
<shroomduke> Google is the god of internet search
<picca> hydruid: must try it
<shroomduke> do not anger the Google
<maokaii> xangua:  what :p
<Rory> urielvigilant: Do you get an error when you try to play the DVD in VLC?
<xangua> maokaii: drag and drop... ;)
<hydruid> urielvigilant: Open VLC and tell it to open the DVD
<Beldar> xangua, yeah me to, I just found it to really only be happy with a gparted or windows made fat, the disks made are not seen, not sure if a cli made is fine for it.
<maokaii> xangua:  I thought that was for only a live boot
<picca> time to try google brb
<urielvigilant> Rory, i dont know what file to open on the DVD
<m1sf1t> maokaii: i think just putting the ubuntu iso onto a usb would work fine, as any installs etc. would be saved to the stick? forgive me if i'm wrong :)
<Rory> urielvigilant: Go to VLC then media -> open disk
<Rory> urielvigilant: Or when you insert the DVD now you have the restricted-extras installed, you should get some sort of popup asking what you want to do (maybe, I don't know how it is in Lubuntu)
<xangua> maokaii: and then I pasted an image of my desktop where you can see a button to make it a persistent install (persistente) multyboot really makes all the job for you but you can also follow the persisten install wiki if you want to learn :)
<Beldar> m1sf1t, a ISO Load with a persistent has some limitations, the persistent can't be cleaned, and in the end it is reading the ISO, some limitations on what extras can really be installed
<m1sf1t> xangua: that could work, load a live CD, then install to usb?
<urielvigilant> Rory: open a window with errors ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460495/
<maokaii> xangua: maybe in the future ill learn but the multiboot seems like my friend right now :p
<m1sf1t> Beldar: ahh, fair enough :) i've never done that before
<hydruid> !French | urielvigilant
<ubottu> urielvigilant: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Rory> !italian | actually hydruid
<ubottu> actually hydruid: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hydruid> !Wrong-Person | Rory
<Rory> urielvigilant: That is an error reading from the disk drive. Do you have any problems reading other DVDs?
<Beldar> m1sf1t, Interesting thing about a persistent is that you can have a big usb and make an extra partition that is persistent way bigger than the 4 gig offered in the usb installers,
<xangua> actually portuguese Rory hydruid
<hydruid> xangua: Rory: actually chinese
<Rory> Oh well we all are awful at identifying languages
<m1sf1t> Beldar: what do you mean by persistent? am iso image?
<geekmasterflash> Rory: Does that bot have Klingon?
<urielvigilant> ROry:  another problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460517/
<Rory> urielvigilant: If you have another DVD to try with, see if it gives the same error
<Rory> geekmasterflash: No because there's no Klingon-localised Ubuntu support channel.
<urielvigilant> ROry , ok i will try with another .
<geekmasterflash> Rory: Tragic.
<Beldar> m1sf1t, he persistent called a casper-rw allows you to add things to a ISO loaded usb and reboot and have it saved.
<Beldar> the*
<hydruid> !Klingon | Rory
<maokaii> xangua: okay, using the guide I gave awhile ago. I install multiboot, then I download the desired ubuntu version from ubuntu.com I plug in another usb flash drive that I want to have the install of ubuntu on, I choose it, and then I move the ISO i downloaded from ubuntu onto it and choose persistant?
<m1sf1t> Beldar: ahh ok :)
<Crisis_> unable to contact kded anyone have any ideas
<Rory> !details | Crisis_
<ubottu> Crisis_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xangua> maokaii: yes, easy peasy
<xangua> Crisis_: about what¿
<maokaii> xangua:  then I restart my system, and boot from the one its installed on probably?
<Crisis_> \leave
<m1sf1t> cya Crisis :)
<geekmasterflash> Crisis_: http://kdepepo.wordpress.com/2011/05/11/troubleshooting-kded4-bugs/
<urielvigilant> I can  play asimply original DVD movie on my Lubuntu 13.10
<urielvigilant> I can  play asimply original DVD movie on my Lubuntu 13.10
<urielvigilant> I can not   play asimply original DVD movie on my Lubuntu 13.10
<xangua> maokaii: you also need at least 4BG free space for a persistent install minimun
<Beldar> urielvigilant, You install the lubuntu-restricted-extras
<maokaii> xangua:  yeah its 32 gb :)
<xangua> !dvd | urielvigilant did you install the script mentioned here¿
<ubottu> urielvigilant did you install the script mentioned here¿: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<urielvigilant> Beldar , yes i did !
<Rory> urielvigilant: Try this: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Beldar> urielvigilant, take a look at the bots dvd info, some dvd's have problems in the end though so be aware of this.
<m1sf1t> Nuke and pave complete :)
<Rory> m1sf1t: Now you just need to do the holy trinity of Ubuntu usability enhancements: Full-hinting font smoothing, disable edge-snapping, and shrink the dock
<jubale> Anyone know a good software for converting having computer type what I say for me?
<Beldar> jubale, Can you say that in a way that makes sense.
<m1sf1t> Rory: yepp :)
<m1sf1t> juabale: do you mean text to speech?
<jubale> Speak into microphone, software does the typing for you.
<Beldar> ah text to speech doh
<m1sf1t> jubale: oh, the other way around haha
<jubale> No, speech to text.
<lmat> I am creating a script that should be run by cron now and then. Where should I put it and its configuration ?
<m1sf1t> jubale: a bit like siri on iphone?
<lmat> ~ doesn't seem like the right place because it's ... computer-wide
<jubale> Maybe, I've never had an iPhone.
<m1sf1t> jubale: me neither lol, android ftw :D
<tozen> guys is it possible to reinstall unity using livecd without network?
<m1sf1t> jubvale: this isn't really the relevant place to ask, but i'd just google speech to text :)
<jubale> I've a friend who got Windows Phone because she knew Windows. Then, realized Android may've been better because phone works different. lol
<m1sf1t> jubale: is it windows RT? i've never used it.
<jubale> I don't know.
<m1sf1t> jubale: ah, android is great though :) it functions more like a computer rather than a social networking device :)
<m1sf1t> brb, swapping computers
<jubale> Yeah. I found changes to Skype to be VERY annoying, however, that is for Windows 8 desktop.
<jubale> It would help if Google, Microsoft, etc. would stop thinking they have to own everything good.
<geekmasterflash> jubale: Or even owning the not so good, in the case of Microsoft.
<m1sf1t> back
<jubale> Microsoft and Google want to own everything that is well known.
<m1sf1t> jubale: i've heard speak of an ubuntu smartphone OS, what does anybody know about this?
<jubale> I wouldn't find owning a few dozen companies, but seriously.
<jubale> mind*
<jubale> Ubuntu for smartphones exists.
<m1sf1t> jubale: o_0 do you know if it's any good?
<jubale> I've never tried, but little bit of reading I had done said it was in early (but stable) stage and growing popularity.
<jubale> I don't think it's actually an OS, I think it's probably more like adding KDE to Ubuntu.
<jubale> And, wtf do we need droid sans font for desktop?
<tommy__> Hello, I have a clean xubuntu 12.04 install and updated it fully. I installed the xubuntu restrcited extras  but flash is not working in firefox. On the about:plugins page i see 2 flash related entries.: shockwave flash and future splash. the reported flashversion of firefox is 11.2.r202 . But the flash test page still sais a plugin is needed to play flash (pages like youtube also dont work)
<m1sf1t> jubale: so basically an x environment for phones/tablets?
<m1sf1t> jubale: does ubuntu even work on ARM processors?
<Rory> !arm | m1sf1t
<ubottu> m1sf1t: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<m1sf1t> ubottu: that's why i was wondering, surely ubuntu would only work on intel architecture?
<ubottu> m1sf1t: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geekmasterflash> lol
<m1sf1t> hahaahaha
<m1sf1t> ubottu seems nice :D
<ubottu> m1sf1t: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boneheads1999> I need help.  In Ubuntu Software Center, when I click "Buy..." on a program, it loads up the "payment center".  THIS is what it loads: http://imgur.com/g1jGX7j
<m1sf1t> Rory: you got me :P
<jubale> I couldn't tell you. Frankly, I'm not very technical about mobile. I got my first smart phone only a year ago.
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: Try sudo apt-get install bibletime
<m1sf1t> jubale: fair enough, i really want to get this ubuntu smartphone OS though :D i wonder if it will work on my old iPhone 3GS...
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: I had a strange issue with fonts, and downloading that package including several fonts packages that fixed my issue
<jazzme> hello again...I have just 3 processes running @ 100 cpu...Xorg - 34%, FF 32% and Task Manager20 %...seems kind of high for just 3.
<Boneheads1999> geekmasterflash: okay.  installing now.
<jazzme> any ideas?
<m1sf1t> jazzme: restarted computer? spt-get update and upgrade?
<geekmasterflash> jazzme: Task manager is a processor hog, which tends to cause xorg to also go into overtime
<geekmasterflash> jazzme: What's your processor?
<Kurvivor> Hello! I am trying to make my printer accessible from my windows laptop, which is in the same local network
<geekmasterflash> jazzme: On my dual core 2 Ghz machine it wasn't uncommon to see that level of usage when running task manager
<Kurvivor> And i have run into a hurdle: how do i figure out the adressoof the printer for clients to connect to?
<Kurvivor> I can see printer in  cups web interface
<m1sf1t> Kurvivor: log in to your router's gateway, it should list all devices connected to your LAN
<geekmasterflash> Kurvivor: Is the printer connected to your PC via a USB cable or is it networked via ethernet?
<Kurvivor> mlsflit: printer isn't connected to LAN; it is USB
<m1sf1t> Kurvivor: sorry, i presumed it was connected via LAN
<geekmasterflash> Kurvivor: Then it has no ip address
<Kurvivor> well, can it not be made accessible anyway?
<geekmasterflash> Kurvivor: You have to pray that it appears as a network resource when you tell windows to share it
<buchstabensalat_> I want to use 2 500gb drives to backup the content of a 1tb drive. by backup I mean mirroring, I don't have space for more fancy backups, and don't have money to buy additional space. I'm not sure how to go about distributing the data to the 2 drives. a 1tb logical volume would be convenient, but what if one of the drives fails? is there a way to recover the other half of my data from the other drive? if not, any other sugg
<Boneheads1999> geekmasterflash: um.. I installed 'bibletime'.  Still doesn't load the text.  However, I decided to look up "bibletime" on the software center.  It's an "easy-to-use bible study tool".  Was this a prank or something?  Or does this program bibletime really download fonts?
<Kurvivor> i mean, that's what printing server is for?
<Kurvivor> isn't it?
<geekmasterflash> Kurvivor: You will want Samba on your linux box that's trying to use it
<geekmasterflash> Kurvivor: But, windows sharing being what it is... good luck
<jazzme> I don't even know...it is an old Dell single cpu 2 gig max ram
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: It includes the core fonts packages
<Kurvivor> <geekmasterflash>: printer is connected to linux pc, and windows is a client here
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: So if it didnt help, then your issue wasn't a core fonts problem
<Boneheads1999> geekmasterflash: ok lol.
<Boneheads1999> geekmasterflash: any other ideas?
<m1sf1t> geekmasterflash: don't even get me started on samba, it stopped my dpkg from working on ubuntu, had to purge it to get everything working fine again :(
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: What DE are you using?
<Boneheads1999> geekmasterflash: ?
<jazzme> someone mentioned something about unity 2D?
<Kurvivor> geekmasterflash: i  do have samba installed
<geekmasterflash> Kurvivor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: DE = Desktop enviroment
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: Gnome, KDE< Unity...
<Boneheads1999> geekmasterflash: oh.  Unity
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: Have you changed fonts in unity tweak?
<Boneheads1999> geekmasterflash: yeah I think.. possibly not
<m1sf1t> Kurvivor: does your router have a USB port? you might have an easier time with that
<geekmasterflash> Boneheads1999: Find out. Also, did you install a unity theme that included white/dark backgrounds?
<Kurvivor> geekmasterflash: stuck in the beginning; how do i add system-config-printer to the menu?
<Boneheads1999> geekmasterflash: no.  also, I don't have any program called "unity tweak"
<Kurvivor> mlsflt: sadly, no
<geekmasterflash> Kurvivor: Try... sudo apt-get install system-config-printer
<jazzme> I closed down firefox...and now the CPU% is in the single digits.
<jazzme> that is a bummer...I like watching youtube videos with FF.
<wafflejockTablet> jazzme: yeah old CPUs don't like the HD video
<xvzf> hi there, on Ubuntu 13.04 I the sound system always switch sound input to LINE IN instead of the headset, which is plugged in as a microphone. Where can I set microphone as the default sound input?
<wafflejockTablet> Loaded up xubuntu on a dell c600 it just crashes flash when you get to youtube
<m1sf1t> Kurvivor: damn :( looks like you're gonna have to try your luck with samba. note: if after installing samba, apt-get starts spitting error messages at you, purge samba. i had that problem
<m1sf1t> Kurvivor: mine was samba4, you could try a different version if that happens
<Boneheads1999> geekmasterflash: should I download unity tweak? (since I don't have it)
<Kurvivor> geekmasterflash: apt-get tells me i already have latest system-config-printer-gnome; still no administration in settings or server menu in printers
<wafflejockTablet> Xvzf ordinarily in the system settings for sound if that doesn't work out u may want to try alsamixer in alsa-utils
<wafflejockTablet> Boneheads1999: if u want to tweak unity yes
<m1sf1t> Kurvivor: I'm not sure that it will without samba installed
<Boneheads1999> wafflejockTablet: look http://imgur.com/g1jGX7j
<Kurvivor> geekmasterflash: but i have "Share printers connected to this system" set in CUPS web interface, though
<tommy__> hello people. I have the adobe flash plugin installed (ubutnu 12.04) but the browser dont see it. They report it as being used in the about:plugin pages but it just wont load
<Kurvivor> mlsflit: i have samba installed
<Boneheads1999> wafflejockTablet: that's the screen I get after I click "buy..." on ubuntu software center
<wafflejockTablet> Boneheads1999: hmm I see
<wafflejockTablet> So missing some labels and the like?
<Boneheads1999> yeah
<Kurvivor> mlsflt: at some point i realised i have no idea how i would connect from the client. I mean, i need an url or name for that. Where do i get/set that?
<m1sf1t> Kurvivor: oh, ok you need to look at /etc/samba/smb.conf and set that file up so that your printer can be shared over the network :)
<knadyy> damn this girl has a nice pussy http://instaflurt.com/yuribalbin/
<jazzme> thanks for the help.
<wafflejockTablet> Strange perhaps playing with themes or the like will help haven't dug into unity tweak too much but when I have used it all good
<m1sf1t> Kurvivor: it will be an example configuration by default, explaining how to configure samba
<dgarstang3> I use to create a response file to install a package and say yes when prompted about overwriting a config file...
<xvzf> wafflejockTablet, at settings->sound I do not have the option to set things for default, only for the sake of the moment. And then it reverts back to LINE IN. Alsamixer does not influence this
<wafflejockTablet> xvzf: perhaps try pavucontrol sorry your right about alsa
<wafflejockTablet> xvzf: using kubuntu here so the audio settings panel is different
<wafflejockTablet> Well actually on a nexus 10 ATM but using KDE regularly
<Iulia> Hello everyone! Please, can anyone give me a link with a good guide of how to make compatible aplications of 32 bits in 64 bits? I have 13.10 64 bits. Many thanks!!
<m1sf1t> Iulia: the program has to be specifically written for 64 bit architecture. YOu won't be able to just compile it as 64 bit.
<Iulia> oh...thanks then
<m1sf1t> Iulia: no problem :) maybe it's worth having a look if there is a 64 bit release
<Iulia> Seems that no..Thans for your time
<m1sf1t> Iulia: not a problem :) you're very polite :)
<wafflejockTablet> Gotta say that was the most polite irc chat I've seen in weeks :)
<m1sf1t> Kurvivor: I have to go now, hope you manage to get your printer set up over the network :)
<m1sf1t> wafflejockTablet: haha xD manners don't cost a thing :) except maybe a few keystrokes
<robierob> guys how would i load up ubuntu with out  a desktop enviroment
<Lenny> is anyone using latest fglrx-updates experiencing bad performance while playing games?  (13.10)
<Beldar> robierob, Load from a install, or install without a desktop?
<m1sf1t> Bye everyone, peace :)
<Iulia> byeee
<wafflejockTablet> m1sf1t: peace
<robierob> i guess...comand line interface but no desktop
<wafflejockTablet> robierob: u want the server install
<Beldar> robierob, On a install already there on on a install?
<Beldar> or*
<robierob> well i am trying to build my own distro if that helps
<Beldar> robierob, he not really but carry on, hehe.
<Beldar> well*
<robierob> i want to make a xubuntu studio/ version with my own programs i want
<robierob> instead of everthing that comes with ubuntu studio
<Beldar> robierob, You could do a net install of just the base than add what you want.
<robierob> ...how?
<wafflejockTablet> True minimal install cd
<Beldar> robierob, what release?
<robierob> ummm.... yeah?
<Kurvivor> m1sf1t: thanks!
<Hai_Karate> robierob - check this out. Its a base system install.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<robierob> well stable would be nice....and not having to compile anything
<wafflejockTablet> robierob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Hai_Karate> I did the min cd and it worked great!
<robierob> ok ....i also need the realtime kernal
<creek> Shuld I move to OpenBSD?
<wafflejockTablet> Yeah did one too was pretty fun, makes me want to try arch but just getting comfy with dpkg still
<xangua> creek: that's up to you
<Hai_Karate> after the base install just add what you want.
<geekmasterflash> creek: Is there some feature of -BSD that you want that isn't implimented elsewhere?
<creek> Oh crap.. wrong channel..
<geekmasterflash> creek: Otherwise, "should" is irrelevant
<geekmasterflash> creek: Want to, however
<creek> sorry, I was on #freebsd just now, I using BSD already.. :P
<arooni-mobile> trying to use xmodmap but when i have this in my .xmodmap file: "keycode 0x94 = Shift_L NoSymbol NoSymbol NoSymbol"  it doesnt seem to do anything.  ideas?
<robierob> i see looks god like something i was looking for but didnt know it....
<reisio> it's not ~/.xmodmaprc ?
<Hai_Karate> I did a LFS install but ran into probs with wireless, then switched ti minCD command line and was much happier
<robierob> yeah....?....my dream here is to custom roll....but still have realtime kernal and no compiling...
<wafflejockTablet> Just did it for a c600 cause all I had was dual layer DVDs it couldn't read or CD so minimal was the only option but getting xubuntu installed was pretty easy
<Hai_Karate> Min CD is simple, fast, and boots to a command line. log in and go from there.
<Beldar> robierob, The mini/net install is nice as it loads the latest of whatever release you install.
<Hai_Karate> yep
<robierob> hmmmm ok and which link was that you pointed me too...?
<robierob> there was 2
<Beldar> robierob, Take a look at Hai_Karate's link it has nice graphics of the actual install and links to the other link posted.
<wafflejockTablet> The one I sent is for Ubuntu minimal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wafflejockTablet> No instructions there really just isos
<sarvesh> Hello everybody
<wafflejockTablet> Hello sarvesh
<Nomo> Hail sarvesh
<robierob> well i can get around with terminal ok....so i think this is what i want thanks guys....do you have time for a few more troubleshooting things?
<sarvesh> hey can anyone suggest me how to get started with this gsoc thing
<wafflejockTablet> The channel is always here :)
<sarvesh> thanks, i'm here first time
<Hai_Karate> I installed the iceWM for kicks but took it off after 5 min haha
<picca> i wish windowmaker was still maintained
<robierob> ok i cant get steam to run after installing last night and team fortress wont work......
<geekmasterflash> robierob: When you run steam from command, what does it say?
<robierob> lets see
<wafflejockTablet> sarvesh: not sure what u mean generally this channel is just Ubuntu support, are u having a problem with Ubuntu?
<Nomo> sarvesh: Nevr heard of gsoc, this is for Ubuntu help
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<sarvesh> nomo: google summer of code..
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone tell me a good article to search the max network speed of a wireless card? Shopping for a new laptop and curious about this
<Wiz_KeeD> saw some letters at the end b g c whatever
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm assuming there are different max speeds
<Hai_Karate> n
<sarvesh> but anyways i found channel for it, thanks
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: ##hardware or ##networking would be a more appropriate place to ask.
<Wiz_KeeD> I trust linuxers XD
<robierob> well dosent look good....lol  http://pastebin.com/xF4i7xnb
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: then try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nomo> sarvesh: cool, was about to recommend #learnprogramming
<Dan9311> Im trying to install a adobe flash plugin for chromium, I dont know how to install. Im running ubuntu saucy.
<wafflejockTablet> Wiz_KeeD: they we're basically b then g then a then n, there's also dual band n but both router and receiver must support to take advantage
<alkamid> Hi. I have a laptop (Lenovo T61) and a monitor (Dell Ultrasharp 23''). The monitor worked out of the box, but stopped today (possibly after a software upgrade?). I can configure it to display in lower resolutions, but not in its native 1920x1080. Tried going back from nvidia drivers to nouveau - didn't help
<sarvesh> nomo: thanks
<wafflejockTablet> Dan9311: should be built in u check about:plugins in the browser
<Wiz_KeeD> Idk what wireless card my laptop has wafflejockTablet but it's limited to 2mb/s always :(
<robierob> it was working last night then i tried to install the drivers for opengl to work... now all this crap... steam wont load now and team fortress still dosent work
<Wiz_KeeD> and that's a big bummer
<robierob> yup...lol
<robierob> i havent been able to kill anything in weeks....   :(
<Nomo> Wiz_KeeD: that sucks indeed
<wafflejockTablet> Wiz_KeeD: shouldn't be the case wireless b is at 11 mbps
<Wiz_KeeD> Nomo, shouldn't it go a bit higher?
<Wiz_KeeD> Linux and Windows alike, max 2mb/s
<wafflejockTablet> G at 54
<Dan9311> wafflejockTablet: Nope, just checked.
<robierob> geekmasterflash: what do you think
<wafflejockTablet> Mbps is not MBps keep in mind
<OerHeks> 2 mb ~ 11 mbit
<wafflejockTablet> Factor of 8
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Sorry, I was on a phone call. Can you tell me what it said again?
<robierob> pastebin    http://pastebin.com/xF4i7xnb
<Wiz_KeeD> soo it's limisted to 2mb
<wafflejockTablet> Wiz_KeeD: new adapter for $10 from monoprice
<Wiz_KeeD> adapter? to place inside the laptop?
<wafflejockTablet> Small usb
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Ouch
<robierob> yup!
<geekmasterflash> robierob: What graphics card do you use?
<Dan9311> Im trying to install a adobe flash plugin for chromium, I dont know how to install. Im running ubuntu saucy.
<robierob> terminal command?
<Wiz_KeeD> port=MII speed=10Mbit/s
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, or your wifirouter is just 11 mbit ..
<Wiz_KeeD> product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<CalimeroTeknik> hello
<CalimeroTeknik> what is indicator-monitor on ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> OerHeks, nop, had another laptop before returning it, downloaded with 7mb/s
<robierob> geekmasterflash: what command?
<wafflejockTablet> Wiz_KeeD: ah yeah maybe on the router end
<wafflejockTablet> Hmm
<geekmasterflash> robierob: lspci
<robierob> sudo?
<wafflejockTablet> G should get 54 mbps
<Hai_Karate> np
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Shouldn't require sudo
<Wiz_KeeD> also, it's limited everywhere and I just pasted the speed
<Wiz_KeeD> 10mbit/s
<wafflejockTablet> N is like 100-300 or something depending on the router etc etc
<geekmasterflash> robierob: lspci, then find the VGA compatable controller
<geekmasterflash> robierob: That will tell me your graphics card
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Where did you get the 10mbit/s from?
<Wiz_KeeD> anyway, hope my new laptop will not be so limited but I really CAN'T DECIDE...trying to avoid optimus at all costs, 15 inch...dunno where to go
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: mii-tool?
<robierob> just a sec pastbining
<Wiz_KeeD> lshw -C network bekks
<sebastiano> ciao a tutti
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Thats pretty inaccurate. Use iwconfig for determining the speed of a wifi interface
<Wiz_KeeD> Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<robierob> http://pastebin.com/0sTAYbRw
<Wiz_KeeD> still, 2mb everywhere I go in hundrets of places
<robierob> there you go...
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Please put my name on all communications with me
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: So you are connected with 54MB/s currently.
<robierob> k
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Even the pastebins
<robierob> ok
<robierob> geekmasterflash: http://pastebin.com/0sTAYbRw
<Wiz_KeeD> yet it doesn't go over 2mb and the same place and same router 1 week ago just a different laptop pulled 7mb easy
<Wiz_KeeD> anyway, besides the point I just need a new laptop :(
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: it may be a driver issue.
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Laptop?
<Wiz_KeeD> bekks, both windows and ubuntu, strange
<Wiz_KeeD> http://www.pcgarage.ro/notebook-laptop/asus/156-k56ca-xx139d-procesor-intel-core-i7-3517u-19ghz-ivy-bridge-4gb-500gb-hd-4000-black/
<robierob> yes
<Wiz_KeeD> I really love the look on this one, dunno what to say
<robierob> geekmasterflash: yes
<Wiz_KeeD> a pitty it's a i7 with just 2 cores and 4m cache
<Wiz_KeeD> At least no optimus technology crap to push me into using bumblebee and a lot of other problems
<robierob> geekmasterflash: its and ati redeon something
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Yes I see that
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Do you have desktop effects enabled?
<robierob> geekmasterflash: ....ummmmm no?
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Because this error tells me that steam can't get hardware acceleration to load
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Is the driver installed?
<robierob> i C
<robierob> geekmasterflash: i dont know
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Go to System Settings -> Details
<robierob> k
<geekmasterflash> robierob: There will be a graphics list
<geekmasterflash> robierob: What does it say?
<Wiz_KeeD> any thoughts? XD
<robierob> i am on xubuntu
<seronis> im trying to use 'touch ../exists/doesntexistyet/newfile.txt' but touch is failing saying no such file or directory
<seronis> i thought touch was supposed to CREATE any needed directories to produce the file
<waddedMeat> I'm trying to compile some C and I'm getting an error in function `ssl_send' with a list of undefined references to `ERR_clear_error', `SSL_write`, etc... anyone have ideas? (Ubuntu 12.04 desktop x86_64)
<seronis> waddedMeat,   'undefined reference' means you either didnt compile (and link in) a source file that has the code for that function,  or that you forgot to use the -lname  to link in the appropriate library
<waddedMeat> everything compiles fine; I get the errors on linking
<seronis> considering it mentions SSL,  its safe to assume you didnt add the ssl lib to the linker options
<waddedMeat> seronis I have -lssl -lcrypto
<waddedMeat> what really makes me upset is it compiles and runs on OSX, but I can't get it running on Ubuntu
<seronis> waddedMeat,  try  -lssleay and maybe -leay
<trism> waddedMeat: our linker is more strict, make sure the -llibrary args are at the end
<sebastiano> add
<seronis> trism, g++ on xubuntu (prob the same) hasnt yelled at me this week for having my lib names up front
<Reacto> In 13.10, whenever I reboot my computer the terminal hotkey stops working and I have to bind it again, anyone else had this issue?
<seronis> though i know its officially bad.. its just a 20 year old script
<truebattleaxe> hey all i had a question.  If i want to install mir is it decently stable to run with a virtual machine?
<chull> hi *hugs* it's chalcedony, my husband's computer Ubuntu 13.04 with compiz, has grayed out about 2/3 of his screens, firefox and Libre Office, & the controls, how do we get it un-grayed, please?
<chull> new Office docs aren't grayed but don't rise to the top when i click on them.
<seronis> truebattleaxe, zero personal experience but i have one buddy who runs ubuntu in a vm with mir. his comp is a 2200$ system though
<charlie> hello..
<Danato> truebattleaxe: you made me interested on experimenting it, but the main reason i want to adopt mir is because i have a hybrid graphics laptop and using a vm it wouldnt be the same
<truebattleaxe> hi
<charlie> anyone here got experience of using ?kernel config parameters ? or items in /proc to get maximum possible throughput from a networking interface ?
<impossible> are most or all hp printers compatible with linux?
<truebattleaxe> true. i use ubuntu for my main. so I was going to do a dual boot and test it on a second install
<Danato> truebattleaxe: if you do that please let me know what do you think about it, i was thinking to do it but i thought i should let them cook it up a bit more
<robierob> ok guys a good question for you.....i cant find my driver for an ATI radeo grafic card from way back... and helpers?
<charlie> #robierob: try starting with the AMD support site.
<robierob> i didnt its not listed
<robierob> i did
<charlie> ? google ?
<robierob> hrmmmm.... ok
<Dan9311> Im trying to install a adobe flash plugin for chromium, I dont know how to install. Im running ubuntu saucy.
<iceroot> Dan9311: you are not installing flash on chromium
<charlie> especially using the PCI vendor id & product ID you get from lspci -vv
<iceroot> Dan9311: flash comes per default with chromium
<homerjr> hello, i updated 13.10 from kernel 3.11.0-12 to 3.12.0-031200, also updated NVIDIA driver to 331.20. Now before the login screen I receive "Fast TSC calibration failed"
<robierob> RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270]   this is what i got....
<Dan9311> iceroot: it says im missing the plugin when I try to browse youtbue
<iceroot> Dan9311: hm strange
<iceroot> Dan9311: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bekks> Thats outdated.
<iceroot> Dan9311: but normally that should not change anything
<bekks> Just use chrome which ships with current Flash.
<Hai_Karate> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Dan9311> bekks: How do I download and install chrome?
<charlie> robierob: sorry, should have added -n to the lspci switches, that gives you the numeric ids..
<bekks> !chrome
<bekks> hmm.
<iceroot> !amd | robierob
<iceroot> !ati | robierob
<ubottu> robierob: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Dan9311> iceroot: It worked! Thanks for the help. :)
<bekks> Dan9311: http://www.google.com/intl/de/chrome/
<iceroot> Dan9311: strange i thought chromium also have its own flash plugin but as it seems its not the case
<Dan9311> iceroot: well regardless, I appreciate the help
<fishcooker> im on ubuntu installation now im on install grub boot loader on hard disk section.. the err message is grub-pc package failed to install into target.. but i see that the hardisk mount properly on /target
<iceroot> homerjr: we are not supporting custom kernels here
<fishcooker> what should i do .. skip it or?
<iceroot> homerjr: normally there is no reason to use another kernel then the one(s) from the official repos. newer is not always better (and out of ubuntu security support)
<v1c3> hi! virtual users do not work on my proFTPD server. secure.log says USER wordpress: no such user found from ..... has anybody an idea? there is nothing in /var/log/auth.log! Could it be that the virtual users arend recognized by PAM. How can i fix that?
<homerjr> iceroot, the kernel came from http://kernel.ubuntu.com, I did not realize that I could get a custom kernel from there
<ubuntu-addict> Hello. I have installed ubuntu on my rog g750 but i think it's not as quick as with windows. Is ubuntu able to manage all the tricks offered by an i7?
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: Yes, it is.
<Danato> http://askubuntu.com/questions/330862/how-do-i-find-out-if-my-system-is-using-mir
<Danato> sorry
<ubuntu-addict> bekks: for example when i open a 1go text file and test with time, I found that it's quicker on my old core2duo +4goram than on this i7-4700hg-24go ram (both with ubuntu 64bits). an idea? did I something wrong?
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: I have no clue whats "1go"
<rostam> hi what is the format of dmesg timing stamp? e.x 89415.040692
<bekks> rostam: seconds since poweron.
<rostam> bekks,  so what exactly the seconds are in this time stamp 89415.040692  ?
<ubuntu-addict> bekks: 1 Go sorry
<bekks> rostam: 89415 seconds.
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: I still have no idea whats "1 Go".
<ubuntu-addict> the size of the file...
<rostam> bekks, thanks I assume the one after "." are in milliseconds
<ubuntu-addict> bekks: 1000 Mo
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: Whats "go" as a unit?
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: Do you mean "Gigabyte"?
<daftykins> gigaoctet - gigabyte
<ubuntu-addict> bekks:  yes
<Hai_Karate> Gb
<daftykins> no, Gb = gigabit
<daftykins> fun facts from daftykins!
<ubuntu-addict> bekks: ok let say a big text file
<CptBley> Hi there
<charlie> ubuntu-addict: unfortunate fact of life that it is the memory speed that finally determines application performance rather than the CPU speed. One simple task (like open big file) will not be faster on faster CPU; but i7 can keep more plates spinning at same time..
<CptBley> I need help
<bekks> charlie: which is not true. Even a very slow CPU is far more faster than the fastest bus a disk could be connected to.
<daftykins> CptBley: ask away
<MonkeyDust> CptBley  let's hear it, in one line
<CptBley> I am trying to boot ubuntu server 12.04 from a DVD - RW and I select it in the boot menu but all that happens is a blinking _  then it asks whether I want to boot from windows or Ubuntu 12.04 which I have previously installed
<CptBley> there
<v1c3> hi! virtual users do not work on my proFTPD server. secure.log says USER wordpress: no such user found from ..... has anybody an idea? there is nothing in /var/log/auth.log! Could it be that the virtual users arend recognized by PAM. How can i fix that?
<CptBley> read that
<tking0036> Does anyone know how to use cut with " is a delimeter
<bekks> tking0036: Use "\""
<tking0036> bekks: Thanks I'll give that  a whack
<akurilin> Is /tmp by default mounted as an in-memory filesystem in ubuntu 12.04?
<bekks> akurilin: yes.
<charlie> becks: that is my point.. the CPU that is even a little bit faster than the memory or disk is waiting for the data all the time. sure the CPU can go fast all by itself; but no input data means no output data..
<CptBley> Hello
<CptBley> did anyone get that
<ubuntu-addict> If I'm not mistaken, on this gamer laptop, every component is quicker than my 7 years old laptop.
<tking0036> bekks: cut -d '"' -f2 worked
<bekks> tking0036: cool :)
<akurilin> bekks, can I run something on the cmdline to check that?
<bekks> akurilin: "mount"
<tking0036> I need help with sed though
<tking0036> how can I replace &amp; with &
<bekks> tking0036: s/\&amp\;/\&/g
<bekks> Or even: s/amp\;//g
<CptBley> I am trying to boot ubuntu server 12.04 from a DVD - RW and I select it in the boot menu but all that happens is a blinking _  then it asks whether I want to boot from windows or Ubuntu 12.04 which I have previously installed
<ubuntu-addict> Can someone tell me how can I use awk to open a matrix and replace all negative values by 0?
<akurilin> bekks, mount | grep /tmp returns nothing on my 13.10 instance
<bekks> akurilin: mount | grep tmp
<akurilin> bekks, same thing, just returns instances with tmpfs
<bekks> akurilin: Maybe because /tmp is mounted as tmpfs ...
<cheasee> hi
<akurilin> bekks, nothing is mounted "on" /tmp though
<akurilin> in that list
<bekks> akurilin: then pastebin "mount" please.
<cheasee> what could cause "SSL error: decryption failed or bad record mac" ? googling for it there are several possible fixes depending on the application which often has to do with something modifying openssl.
<CptBley> Is anyone reading my studd
<CptBley> I am trying to boot ubuntu server 12.04 from a DVD - RW and I select it in the boot menu but all that happens is a blinking _  then it asks whether I want to boot from windows or Ubuntu 12.04 which I have previously installed
<zykotick9> bekks: i was "surprised" by your answer about /tmp.  akurilin
<cheasee> in my case im working with bucardo to sync tables from postgresql, which seems to use openssl but i never touched anything with ssl, i installed postgres, bucardo and am working with this
<tking0036> bekks: no dice with the first one
<tking0036> bekks: not quite sure how sed works
<tking0036> should I do cat thefile | sed s/\&amp\;/\&/g
<akurilin> bekks, http://pastebin.com/UJTpxwGP
<akurilin> zykotick9, what do you mean?
<cheasee> im on ubuntu precise and default bucardo pkg worked basicaly but gave some minor errors where i tried to manually installing latest stable from bucardo and since manual installing (also some modules via cpan) bucardo doesnt work
<CptBley> Hey
<CptBley> I am trying to boot ubuntu server 12.04 from a DVD - RW and I select it in the boot menu but all that happens is a blinking _  then it asks whether I want to boot from windows or Ubuntu 12.04 which I have previously installed
<bekks> zykotick9: hmmm. at least on 12.04 which I have here /tmp is mounted as tmpfs. As a matter of fact, I am not 100% sure wether I changed that since installing it.
<cheasee> problem and postgresql debug logs pasted here: http://pastebin.com/PzhkuLPm
<tking0036> the second one worked
<CptBley> Help me please
<CptBley> this is urgent
<CptBley> I am trying to boot ubuntu server 12.04 from a DVD - RW and I select it in the boot menu but all that happens is a blinking _  then it asks whether I want to boot from windows or Ubuntu 12.04 which I have previously installed
<bekks> zykotick9: Seems like I did change it.
<zykotick9> akurilin: i "didn't" think /tmp was a tmpfs by default...
<cheasee> tried to remove bucardo installation and every file named like this, removed as much as possible from the perl/cpan modules i installed manually, then installed default ubuntu pkg but still same problem
<cheasee> tried to reinstall perl, dpkg-reconfigure perl, but that also didnt help so i guess its really some openssl thing i broke while manually installing bucardo?
<akurilin> bekks, zykotick9 is there a good already existing location I could use to dump temporary files to that require in-memory performance?
<bekks> akurilin: I just changed /tmp to be mounted as /tmpfs - basically nothing in there is worth to be preserved over a reboot.
<tking0036> Kk stupid question, how do I load all of the lines from a file into an array with bash
<akurilin> bekks, just a change in fstab and it kicks in right away, right?
<MonkeyDust> CptBley  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntu-server
<bekks> akurilin: Yeah. Like this: tmpfs /tmp tmpfs default,size=33% 0 0
<bekks> akurilin: I have 16GB RAM, so I dont care about that third :)
<akurilin> bekks, do I seriously not need to reboot anything when I do that? :|
<bekks> akurilin: that wasnt the question ;) you need to restart lightdm at least.
<akurilin> bekks, thinking more about a server context
<Lenny> is anyone using latest fglrx-updates experiencing bad performance while playing games?  (13.10)
<bekks> akurilin: you could take a look at lsof
<CptBley> I am trying to boot ubuntu server 12.04 from a DVD - RW and I select it in the boot menu but all that happens is a blinking _  then it asks whether I want to boot from windows or Ubuntu 12.04 which I have previously installed
<CptBley> MonkeyDust nobody is helping
<truebattleaxe> whats your issue cptbley?
<truebattleaxe> it wont boot from disk?
<CptBley> I am trying to boot ubuntu server 12.04 from a DVD - RW and I select it in the boot menu but all that happens is a blinking _  then it asks whether I want to boot from windows or Ubuntu 12.04 which I have previously installed
<CptBley> yeah
<truebattleaxe> is it 64 or 32?
<akurilin> bekks, great, thank you!
<CptBley> 64
<charlie> CptBley: is the DVD set up as a bootable DVD ? can you boot other machines using it ?
<bekks> akurilin: you're welcome :)
<CptBley> i dont know
<truebattleaxe> what charlie said. that was my next question
<CptBley> I don't want to boot my mac with it
<truebattleaxe> is the disk bootble?
<CptBley> how do I make it bootable in mac
<truebattleaxe> you can see if it loads it you dont have to do anything from there
<CptBley> ok
<truebattleaxe> it should just recognize it
<CptBley> brb
<Craxxy> I'm trying to use wget to download wikipedia pagecount files. If i use  an url that leads to a page with .gz links it downloads the gz archives but when i try to use the same command but from an url higher up in the hierarchy it wont download the .gz files. This works as i expect: wget --recursive  --no-parent --level 3 --accept .gz --execute  robots=off http://dumps.wikimedia.org/other/pagecounts-raw/2013/2013-11/ -P /media/nas1/data/tes
<Craxxy> t/   This for some reason skips the .gz files:  wget --recursive  --no-parent --level 3 --accept .gz --execute  robots=off http://dumps.wikimedia.org/other/pagecounts-raw/2013/ -P /media/nas1/data/test/   What options should i use with wget to be able to download all .gz files for 2013 using the url http://dumps.wikimedia.org/other/pagecounts-raw/2013/?
<charlie> here is a bump of my Q, since it looks like old Q's disappear into the log that only NSA checks..
<charlie> anyone here got experience of using ?kernel config parameters ? or items in /proc to get maximum possible throughput from a networking interface ?
<reisio> charlie: #networking
<pinPoint> anyone using an apache 2.4.6 ppa yet? i know...
<reisio> pinPoint: do you know
<charlie> reisic: thanks..will have a look..
<pinPoint> i know I've asked couple times
<pinPoint> reisio: do you run Apache?
<reisio> pinPoint: on some older boxes
<bekks> pinPoint: oh, you again. You got the solution already.
<reisio> use nginx for new stuff
<pinPoint> Ondrej's PPA?
<bekks> pinPoint: I wont recommend using a PPA for production usage.
<pinPoint> but why? :)
<pinPoint> bekks: so let me ask you a question about installing from ppa.
<bekks> pinPoint: security, trust, responsibility.
<pinPoint> if I have an older version of apache, will it overwrite it or install both versions?
<Rory> pinPoint: Not even those things really, just weird package breakages 3 weeks later that prevent you from updating and you have no idea why
<bekks> pinPoint: IF the maintainer of the PPA built a somehow sane package, it will force you to uninstall the older version. If not - welcome to trouble.
<pinPoint> but 2.4.6 is better than 2.2.x even it breaks it is still a newer version
<bekks> There is no "better" in terms of software...
<pinPoint> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej
<pinPoint> he is very established in launchpad stats
<bekks> pinPoint: Its your choice, not mine :)
<bekks> pinPoint: If you need support for his PPA, please contact him.
<bekks> pinPoint: This channel generally not recommedn using a PPA.
<v1c3> how to paste to a pastebin service from commandline?
<v1c3> or whats ubuntus wgetpaste
<bekks> v1c3: "pastebinit"
<wheatthin> v1c3, pastebinit
<v1c3> thx!
<wheatthin> ahh shucks
<wheatthin> lol
<truebattleaxe> ive lost volume control with kde
<truebattleaxe> anyone know how to get it back?
<MonkeyDust> truebattleaxe  how did you lose it?
<rjzell> can anyone help me out with an issue i am having trying to move my /home to a new partition?
<truebattleaxe> i have no idea monkeydust
<truebattleaxe> it just disappeared when i booted
<truebattleaxe> ive rebooted a couple times and it is still gone
<rjzell> i am using the instructions found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving and am on the sudo diff /home /meda/home step and am receiving a bunch of diff errors referencing /.ecryptfs/rjzell/.Private/
<rjzell> should all of these be different or did my rsync not work correctly?
<MonkeyDust> truebattleaxe  and it's ubuntu?
<reisio> rjzell: it's probably comparing a FUSE mounted system vs one that is not
<reisio> rjzell: so naturally it would differ
<reisio> rjzell: run 'mount' to see what FUSE systems you have mounted
<reisio> oh ecryptfs isn't fuse is it
<reisio> still, it'll probably show in mount
<rjzell> this is what i got: /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<rjzell> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<rjzell> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<rjzell> none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
<rjzell> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<FloodBot1> rjzell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rjzell> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<CptBley> hey
<gassho> whats +z signify
<CptBley> sorry I took so long
<reisio> gassho: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml at the bottom
<Rory> gassho: ops see messages, nobody else does
<Rory> Oh wait that's not right
<gassho> hehe
<Rory> It's something to do with messages being sent to ops anyway. Google it :P
<kbrosnan> gassho: https://www.freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<rjzell> sorry about that. it does show none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<CptBley> it is bootable
<CptBley> but it won't boot when I select it in the boot menu
<rjzell> i also see gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=rjzell)
<rjzell> gvfsd-fuse on /root/.gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<charlie> CptBley: what is the difference between the machine where the disk boots and the one where it will not ?
<CptBley> oh it didn't boot on mac
<CptBley> I don't know how to open the boot menu on my mac
<FuuqUmist> i am having problems installing flash, i think the flash installer can't connect to adobe's website or something. i tried these methods http://eeecoder.blogspot.ca/2013/08/flash-for-linux.html
<charlie> CptBley: are you sure the DVD format/content is bootable by the MAC ??
<rjzell> so, if it is mounted to FUSE systems, will it not work correctly? Do I need to abandon my attempt to move my /home to a different partition?
<CptBley> idk
<CptBley> wait I am trying another approach
<CptBley> whats the Ubutnu website
<CptBley> ubuntu*
<CptBley> is there a ubuntu server installer charlie?
<Beldar> FuuqUmist, the flash installer connects with the repos not adobe.
<Beldar> the partner repo at that
<charlie> CptBley: I am sure there is; just not sure if they provide one that is MAC specific.
<FuuqUmist> Beldar i guess i'm having problems connecting to the repo server, how can i verify that everything is proper, like the address and keys and such
<Beldar> FuuqUmist, This ubuntu?
<FuuqUmist> yeah
<MonkeyDust> FuuqUmist  just to be sure: what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Beldar> FuuqUmist, run cat /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the partner repo is not off with a # in front, have you done a update?
<rjzell> this is the pastebin url for the output of running mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461162/
<baba> hi there
<reisio> hi here
<daftykins> hi everywhere
<baba> have a problem with downloading
<urielvigilant> Today friday night , i tryed to see  new original DVD movie that come offer with newspaper in my country, and i discoveres i wasnt able to do it, nether in ubuntu 13.10 nether in lubuntu 13.0 . I follow instructions here to install VLC and i did , but even aftar open disc, no VOB files run. i found this  webiste page http://askubuntu.com/questions/15090/how-to-play-vob-files-that-were-inside-a-dvd
<urielvigilant> -disc    , please tell me , i need all that work to see a certain vob dvd movie ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461227/
<baba> need help
<daftykins> urielvigilant: you don't play the files, you tell it to play the disc
<MonkeyDust> urielvigilant  try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<urielvigilant> MonkeyDust: i have rstricted extras ! i try play disc. .. . and it opens a windows with errors .
<MonkeyDust> urielvigilant  what errors? use pastebin to show us
<urielvigilant> Its original DVD that comes free with newspaper, i tryed 3 of them
<urielvigilant> ok
<urielvigilant> i will... minute .please
<baba> i need help
<daftykins> baba: please describe what you're trying to download and what's going wrong
<MonkeyDust> baba  let's hea it, in one line
<MonkeyDust> hear*
<baba> have downloading problems...all dowloading dont work
<MonkeyDust> baba  downloading what, from where?
<Hai_Karate> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Hai_Karate> then.. sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<baba> most of  packages i download esp zip's can't be opened
<InQuIrI> hello guys
<FlurglerHobbit> Hey all. When I reboot my computer with my external HD's plugged in the computer doesn't recognize them from terminal. I have to actually click on the icon on the desktop that shows the HD for it to be recognized? Can anyone explain to me what is going on?
<MonkeyDust> baba  so you can download, but not open the zip file?
<InQuIrI> i just downloaded a file but i don't know where the file was saved
<InQuIrI> how to get the file?
<baba> hello InQ
<InQuIrI> how to find the file?
<baba> thats it MD
<urielvigilant> VLC come with this kin of errors , but ir open the DVDmenu , where we see DVD options... trials... see movie.. etc but after that give me this kind of error :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461239/
<MonkeyDust> InQuIrI  in a terminal, type     locate [file]
<Beldar> urielvigilant, When you were on earlier you followed the bots dvd info right? including libdvdread4 and the wget of the libcss2 soemthing like that?
<Beldar> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh this
<InQuIrI> i got this:
<InQuIrI> The program 'locate' can be found in the following packages:
<CAP5158> yoo
<InQuIrI>  * mlocate
<InQuIrI>  * locate
<FloodBot1> InQuIrI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rjzell> can anyone help me with this issue?
<Hai_Karate> I cant play dvds untill i install libdvdread4 etc
#ubuntu 2013-11-23
<charlie> InQuIrI: try looking in Downloads directory..
<urielvigilant> Beldar: sorry iam newby, onli i installed VLC from software center then reboot
<Beldar> some just wont play ever
<InQuIrI> charlie: its not there
<Beldar> !dvd | urielvigilant
<ubottu> urielvigilant: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<InQuIrI> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<drasko> hi all. apt-cache show linux-image-3.10-3-amd64 gives me information Source: linux. How to see which version of linux wil "apt-get source linux" pick?
<truebattleaxe> who has mir installed?
<MonkeyDust> truebattleaxe  tip: there's also #ubuntu-mir
<urielvigilant> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hai_Karate> urial- did it work?
<DuncanNZ> FuuqUmist: still having the flash problem?
<baba> Why can't i open zip files i downloaded while are most ubuntu compatible??
<urielvigilant> Thank you very much my friend.... it works m now DVD playing ! you are the MAjor one ! ;o)
<Hai_Karate> Good!
<maokaii> teamviewer from here: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx wont open for some reason
<maokaii> it shows the application
<maokaii> but wont open
<DuncanNZ> baba: what happens when you try to open a zip file?
<FloodBot1> maokaii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> baba, Are you sure you even need them, did you check the repos for them?
<arvut> if I change keyboard layout with loadkeys, will everyone who logs in via ssh use that layout or use their own?
<baba> DuncanNZ...they go to the downloads, but i can't extract them
<truebattleaxe> does anyone have mir installed?
<DuncanNZ> baba: so when you double click on them in the downloads, does anything happen?
<ikonia> truebattleaxe: why don't you just ask the question you want to know the answer to
<baba> something pop out to say it caant open the files
<ikonia> baba: what are you downloading exactly.
<ikonia> baba: please give us a real example
<truebattleaxe> my sound card works. then cuts out
<baba> a pakage from the fisc
<truebattleaxe> would that have to do with mir
<ikonia> baba: that makes no sense, please give us a real life example
<ikonia> truebattleaxe: doubtful
<InQuIrI> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/t7uaxVDG
<FuuqUmist> DuncanNZ yeah it sucks, i can't get it to work
<urielvigilant> Hai_Karate : Thanks Thanks and thanks you again , about that master Karate movement you teach me. after i installed Restrictec and VLC i still not able to play DVD, but after i typed what you teach: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 , i discovered that it was already instaled , but then i typed what you said : sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh , then i sudo apt-get update ,.......
<urielvigilant> ......then sudo reboot.,. then guess , now YESSS DVD working perffectly ! Thank you very much! HAVe a nice nice Weekend.
<truebattleaxe> could it be because i am running 14.04?
<baba> ikonia.. im in holland and thats what i try to download  http://download.belastingdienst.nl/belastingdienst/apps/linux/ib2012_linux.tar.gz
<ikonia> truebattleaxe: seeing how 14.04 is in early development and will have lots of problems during the development process....probably
<urielvigilant> lolo i stilll loving Lubuntu 13.10
<urielvigilant> Thanks to you community !
<truebattleaxe> got it. maybe time to revert back
<maokaii> Hello, I'm trying to run teamviewer on ubuntu 12.04, when I click the application it won't run..what do I do?
<ikonia> baba: please run the command "file ib2012_linux.tar.gz" against that file
<baba> ikonia please tell me what to do then...im not a geek
<truebattleaxe> maokaii did you update ?
<ikonia> baba: please run the command "file ib2012_linux.tar.gz" against that file
<truebattleaxe> sudo apt-get update?
<maokaii> truebattleaxe: if u mean sudo apt-get update then yes, but that brought up more problems, maybe I should restart the live ubuntu
<truebattleaxe> yes try to reboot
<Ben64> maokaii: teamviewer from live cd?
<maokaii> Ben64:  yes, live USB same thing
<truebattleaxe> **ben64 ive never tried myself
<albertusac> how to solve 'firmware upgrade encountered an issue, Please select recovery mode in kies and try again'?
<albertusac> I forget to install the samsung usb driver
<Ben64> maokaii: can't you use something else? like vnc..?
<ikonia> albertusac: not really an ubuntu issue
<maokaii> Ben64:  uhh i think so, i dont know of anything else that will let someone control it form a windows machine to a ubuntu machine
<stlu> hello, I am looking for a terminal gui for editing mysql tables.
<albertusac> oh yea sorry
<Ben64> maokaii: vnc does that
<albertusac> wrong channel
<maokaii> can u link me please?
<stlu> is there such a program in the ubuntu repo?
<Ben64> !vnc | maokaii
<ubottu> maokaii: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<urielvigilant> Today afternoon i was in a friend home, trying to install Lubuntu 13.10 on a ACer 3003 wmli with 1GB ram, from an USb persistent pen drive, but after a few minutes i can reached to the menu : chose to  try or full install. I T staus black screen for a second and all black with mouse pointer in another second . . What could be the cause ?
<Palsson> Watch the world first PS4 stream at twitch[dot]com[slash]Palsson123
<stlu> urielvigilant: I have seen that black screen when there were errors loading the GUI -- could the USB stick be partially corrupt?
<stlu> Does anyone know if such a program exists to view/edit a mysql database in the terminal?  I am thinking of an interface similar to ms-dos lotus123 spreadsheet tool.
<urielvigilant> STU do you think so ? I tryed one usb with Lubuntu 13.10 and another Ubuntu 13.10 booth persisten mode,  that actually runs perfectly on my ACer 5204 Wlmi with 2bGB rams
<urielvigilant> STU do you think so ? I tryed one usb with Lubuntu 13.10 and another Ubuntu 13.10 booth persisten mode,  that actually runs perfectly on my ACer 5204 Wlmi with 2bGB rams
<urielvigilant> STLU
<urielvigilant> stlu ; sorry
<Ben64> stlu: why not "mysql" ?
<stlu> ben64: because 'mysql' is like 'mail' compared to 'alpine'.  I'm just not ready for it, I need a little GUI
<ikonia> why not use a proper gui and just connect remotely
<ikonia> or learn to use the mysql shell properlyt
<ikonia> as you'll waste more time looking for a tool that won't teach you anything or provide any real use outside of your current moment
<KeithDou> hi
<urielvigilant> stlu : i remeber now that the acer 3003 , was with windows xp and updating and i interrupted it with out vist update complete  , to boot from usb, Do you think that could be the cause ?
<maokaii> Ben64: im having a hard time figuring out how to connect to someone's ubuntu system from my computer. I understand I need their IP  and I need to download the client on my computer
<maokaii> not sure what else to do
<stlu> ikonia: thanks for your advice then.  I'll just throw up a post on the forums and use a X program
<stlu> I'm still curious if one exists even if I won't use it.
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> if you're not going to use it, what does it matter, why waste yours/others time
<stlu> urielvigilant:  the state of the windows partition could affect the installation, yes.  The mount program can tell if the NTFS partition is unclean.
<urielvigilant> stly : should i try an antique version, like Ubuntu or Lubuntu 12. 04 ?
<urielvigilant> stlu : should i try an antique version, like Ubuntu or Lubuntu 12. 04 ?
<stlu> ikonia: because there may be quick uses that would save me the time of installing a gui client, such as, using putty on a windows box.
<urielvigilant> stlu  : ok then i should back there and try again, now after windows update finished
<ikonia> stlu: missing the point a bit there,
<stlu> urielvigilant: It is worth a try, but it makes no difference if both installers have problems with a corrupt ntfs partition, especially if you are trying to resize  it.
<Ben64> maokaii: server needs to be running on the one you want to connect to, you need to forward necessary port(s) and you need the client on the one you want to connect from
<stlu> ikonia: no, i'm not.  I know I could use the
<maokaii> Ben64:  no easier method?
<ikonia> stlu: but you just said "I won't use it"....
<stlu> ikonia: no, i'm not.  I know I could use the 'mysql' binary from putty, *if* I learned to use it.
<urielvigilant> stlu : installer is an normal usb drive pen persisten 4 GB
<Ben64> maokaii: it's pretty easy
<urielvigilant> they run perfectly almost fast as in my herdrive in my laptop
<stlu> ikonia: if you don't have an answer, then don't waste our time further.  I might use it infrequently, but no point debating the frequency of a program that isn't even known to exist!
<ikonia> stlu: I don't really care if you use it or not, I've given you my answer, it's up to you what you do with it, however as even a terminal client will need to connect over a network/loopback address, you may as well just use your client properly and connect remotly than waste time looking for a limited functionality application
<gassho> simmer down now
<stlu> ikonia: ok.
<Simi99> Hey guys, anyone online to help? :)
<Ben64> Simi99: there are 1693 people in the channel
<geekmasterflash> Simi99: Perhaps.
<gassho> hi Simi99
<sventon> hi all, I have difficulties to understand how user permissions and account security work. For example if I have two accounts on my machine and run "su name_of_other_acount" I will be promt to give a password for the the other user. Does this not mean that I just can write a script that try all possible password combinations ?
<ikonia> sventon: that's called "brute force" you can of course write a script to do that
<reisio> sventon: yes if you don't mind waiting potentially longer than a human life span to get it
<geekmasterflash> sventon: That could potentially take thousands of years depending on complexity of passwords.
<stlu> sventon: there are built-in time delays that would make things slow down and be hard to crack.
<reisio> plus there's nothing stopping a system from having a denial system set up
<reisio> to only give you a few opportunities
<stlu> also, if I recall, Ubuntu doesn't allow use of 'su' without sudo priviliges anyway, while debian does allow it.
<Simi99> I'm dual booting ubuntu and windows 8. On Ubuntu, I can acces my windows files on my OS hard drive/users/etc... Is there anyway I can have them directly on my personal folders? I'm using seperate HDD if it's any help! Thank you:)
<ikonia> you can use su without sudo
<reisio> Simi99: which folders?
<Beldar> Simi99, You want to be careful with changing the file system on windows your best having a shared partition.
<Simi99> My main folders: Music, Videos, etc.
<reisio> Simi99: you want those folders to always be your Windows drive data, or just contain additionally that data?
<Random832> ikonia: he doesn't mean you have to literally use sudo, he means you have to be in the admin group
<stlu> oh, my bad.  I could have sworn there was a system that blocked su, maybe it was modified.
<Ben64> Simi99: what exactly do you mean by having them "directly on my personal folders" ?
<stlu> bye though
<reisio> Simi99: the simple way is with a symlink: ln -s /mnt/windows/wherever ~/WindowsShoobity
<ikonia> Random832: you don't have to be in the admin group to use su
<ones> #join cpp
<Danato> WindowsShoobity? lol
<Simi99> symlink looks like something  that would work! Can you tell me a little more?
<friday_> how add radio k-love: http://www.klove.com/listen/player.aspx in rhythmbox?
<Danato> thats basically creating a shortcut to wherever you want
<Simi99> What I need is a link between my documents, music, videos, etc. on ubuntu and those same folders on windows so that I can access any files on any OS
<FlurglerHobbit> Hey all. Is there a way to automatically mount external hd's after the computer has booted?
<geekmasterflash> Simi99: I'd recommend a symbolic link
<geekmasterflash> Simi99: That way you can avoid changing the file system on windows
<geekmasterflash> Simi99: Which tends to hate that.
<Danato> friday_: it worked fine for me, jst click on radio, theres a add tab
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: so many ways
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: why not use /etc/fstab
<FlurglerHobbit> reisio: which way do you recommend?
<FlurglerHobbit> alright
<friday_> Danato, i want add in rhythmbox
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: lsblk -f will give you the information to put in there
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: or 'mount' after auto-mounting
<Simi99> thanks geekmaster I'll try that
<Danato> friday_: yes open rythmbox, on the library bar, left side, theres Radio, click on it and theres a list of radios, click on add tab and paste your link there
<FlurglerHobbit> reisio: is there a simpler way? I seem to be doing something wrong
<Danato> friday_: im listening to the radio you showed on rhytmbox right now
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: doing it right? :)
<FlurglerHobbit> reisio: I do nothing right.
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: :) what are your drives' named?
<Beldar> bert and ernie
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<FlurglerHobbit> reisio: How do I found out?
<Danato> friday_: ah wait, thats not right, it was another link, the one you gave me ddnt work
<sventon> do anybody know where I can find documentation regarding the "built-in time delay" ?
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: lsblk -f
<reisio> sventon: _the_ built-in time delay?
<friday_> Danato, yes
<mcl0vin> ubuntu 13.04 how do i disable unity and use xfce please
<Obama911> Fast, secure and stylishly simple, the Ubuntu operating system is used by 20 million people worldwide every day.
<FlurglerHobbit> reisio: sda1,2,5,sdb1,sdc1
<Danato> mcl0vin: jst logout and select the other one
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: know which ones are the ones you want to add?
<Beldar> mcl0vin, Install xfce4 ans choose it from the login dropdown, no need to disable unity.
<Obama911> Use Unity and like it.
<FlurglerHobbit> reisio: Is there a way I can find out what the HD's are actually named? Because I didn't name any of them like this. So I honestly don't know which is which
<FlurglerHobbit> I guess I should try sdb1,sdc1
<Obama911> Try KDE.
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: lsblk -f would say
<sventon> reisio: stlu mentioned that "there are built-in time delays that would make things slow down and be hard to crack" regarding brutal force a account
<mcl0vin> Beldar: yes i did install xfce light
<Obama911> KDE looks better than XFCE.
<FlurglerHobbit> reisio: Then I am afraid they don't have names?
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: ah, what distro are you using?
<picca> how is KDE 4 these days .. last time i used it was KDE 3.54 or something
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: try /sbin/blkid
<Beldar> mcl0vin, not sure about light never heard of it, but the desktop is chosen at login.
<FlurglerHobbit> reisio: Xubuntu
<mcl0vin> Beldar: okay so i am at the login screen i don't see xfce
<sventon> reisio: stlu has left so I can't ask him :(
<reisio> sventon: oh, it doesn't matter
<reisio> sventon: what is it you really want to know
<Beldar> mcl0vin, click the gear dropdown at the right of the list line.
<lachesis> man all the good handles are taken now
<mcl0vin> Beldar: all i see is susped , restart ad shutdow
<Obama911> One day you're here, one day you're there.
<Beldar> mcl0vin, That is not the right plave to click it is the gear next to wgere the actual desktop is shown.
<reisio> Johnny_Linux: {{fact}}
<Beldar> where*
<FlurglerHobbit> reisio: So, how would I go about mounting said HD
<FlurglerHobbit> after lsblk
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: ideally you'd get the LABEL or UUID value, do you have that?
<FlurglerHobbit> Afraid not :/
<FlurglerHobbit> It's just blank
<mcl0vin> Beldar: i dont understand
<Beldar> mcl0vin, Are you at the login screen?
<mcl0vin> Beldar: we are talking about the login screen , gear at the top right next to the clock
<mcl0vin> Beldar: yes
<Beldar> mcl0vin, look for a gear very close to where you type the password
<Ben64> FlurglerHobbit: sudo blkid
<mcl0vin> Beldar: okay i see what you mean
<Simi99> @geerkmasterflash whats wrong with my command : ln -s /media/simon/OS/Users/Simon /home/simon
<Simi99> *or anyone else
<bekks> Simi99: Use: ln -s /media/simon/OS/Users/Simon /home/simon/externaldrive
<bekks> Simi99: You cannot symlink a home dir that easily.
<mcl0vin> Beldar: okay i got it , thank you ;). another question please. i want to set this box as a headless server. so how can i open xfce in my windows
<Ben64> mcl0vin: servers usually don't have gui at all
<Beldar> mcl0vin, not sure there.
<Boneheads1999> So I still have the same problem.. When I click "buy..." on a program in Ubuntu software center, it loads up the Ubuntu One login.  I have an ubuntu one account and am glad to log in, except the page has no text. just boxes and squares and the ubuntu one logo.
<reisio> Boneheads1999: no doubt a bug covered on launchpad.net
<mcl0vin> when you first access xfce it ask you if you want to use blank template or already made one. how can i bring that question again
<Boneheads1999> reisio so what can I do
<pinPoint> hey I have an issue with installing... http://pastebin.com/GCakEYQ9
<bekks> pinPoint: Well, ask the PPA maintainer please.
<Boneheads1999> I mean this is ridiculous.  All I want to do is "buy" minitube (minitube-ubuntu).  Except I have to pay money.  That amount is $0.00.  I should be able to install it for free..
<reisio> Boneheads1999: find its listing on launchpad, do whatever's said to fix it
<pfifo> pinPoint: please dont use pastebin.com
<topper4125> I have a MotherBoard that will run IDE drives just fine, but it won't recognize SATA at all (one of my SATA Drives when plugged in got too hot to touch after about 20 seconds, and is now a paperweight)... I'm guessing just replace the mothboard, or go with just the biggest HDD i can find for IDE, and just live with it (which is about 320GB after a bit of searching)... Both 'fixes' are about the same price... what idea do you think is be
<topper4125> tter?
<pinPoint> pfifo: why, whats wrong with it?
<xangua> Boneheads1999: you just have to log in with an ubuntu one account
<reisio> Boneheads1999: hit CTRL+ALT+t, type 'sudo apt-get install minitube'
<xangua> Boneheads1999: if you have a launchpad or ubuntu forums account you have one
<Boneheads1999> xangua: I have an ubuntu one account.  But I have no idea what to enter in because there's no text
<kostkon> Boneheads1999, try reinstalling usc
<pfifo> pinPoint: ads, poor support for pasted text, other stuff
<pinPoint> ah
<Boneheads1999> kostkon how do I do that? (sorry for the dumb question)
<Ben64> Boneheads1999: sudo apt-get install minitube?
<FuuqUmist> hey guys, i got it working!
<topper4125> !yay | FuuqUmist
<ubottu> FuuqUmist: Glad you made it! :-)
<pfifo> Boneheads1999: cant you figure out which one is username and which one is password and work around this?
<minimec> pinPoint: You seem to have added an additional source 'debphp.org', and that one seems to conflict with the packages from the precise sources repository.
<FuuqUmist> i used this to fix my source list http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<minimec> pinPoint: I would remove that source...
<pinPoint> minimec: the new source? I want 2.4.6
<xangua> Boneheads1999: just hit buy and you are directed to ubuntu one login
<pinPoint> but I guess something from 2.2 is left over
<kostkon> Boneheads1999, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install software-center --reinstall
<kostkon> Boneheads1999, give that cmd
<pfifo> topper4125: check your motherboard's manufacturer's website for a bios update that could perhaps fix the issue
<Boneheads1999> because there are 10 people talking to me
<topper4125> OOh... didn't even think of that... will do pfifo, thanks!
<Boneheads1999> Ben64: doing "sudo apt-get install minitube" installs the crappy minitube.  There's 2 in the software center.  The 2nd one (the one you have to buy) is the one that actually plays video
<Ben64> Boneheads1999: ah
<Boneheads1999> kostkon: I'm reinstalling USC now.
<kostkon> Boneheads1999, ok hopefully will fix  it
<aPpYe> I am trying to figure out some bash that will look at a list of packages and return what ones (if any) are already dependencies of others in the list.
<pinPoint> minimec: after doing a google, it being suggested I do a 'sudo apt-get -f install'. What do you think?
<pinPoint> it is*
<minimec> pinPoint: Well.. You can try that. I don't think it will work, but you will not brake the system normally.
<Simi99> Hi all! I used sym link between my Windows OS folder like Documents and my /home/User/Documents. My little problem is that with my file explorer, when I click on "Documents" I see my Document folder and only when I click on that folder I see my files. Is it possible to see my files directly?
<Ben64> Simi99: what?
<pinPoint> minimec: I do not understand what I have to take out in my sources?
<pfifo> Simi99: i think you have to remove the Documents folder and replace it with a symlink, it sounds like you made a link you you windows documents inside of your documents folder
<minimec> pinPoint: Why do you need apache 2.4.6? I would remove that additional source (ppa) you added. The ubuntu package system cannot resolv the package conflicts on your system right now. I would first bring it back into a stable state.
<pfifo> pinPoint: run 'sudo apt-get update' and then retry the install of apache
<b0x> i changed my date/time settings to different time
<pinPoint> pfifo: I did
<pinPoint> right after adding the ppa
<b0x> now the status bar 'time' just stays the same
<Simi99> @pfifo, yes that's what I did: ln -s /media/simon/OS/Users/Simon/Documents /home/simon/Documents . What is a better alternative?
<b0x> as the time when i changed it
<b0x> is there something i can reset?
<maokaii> Does anybody have a guide for connecting to a ubuntu system using windows 7 to be able to view or control? Everything I find is for lan connections
<topper4125> anyone know of a package that I can run to see what version of BIOS I am running, or do I just need to reboot and check from there?
<Ben64> maokaii: theres no difference between lan and wan
<b0x> maokaii: vnc?
<b0x> and what Ben64 said
<Ben64> Simi99: thats not the same, you made documents inside of documents
<b0x> vnc / teamviewer / logmein ?
<maokaii> b0x: ben64 when I say lan, I mean, from like one country to another, or one state to another. b0x idk how to work this VNC
<b0x> use teamviewer
<Ben64> maokaii: lan = local area network. i'm not sure what you're talking about
<b0x> its easy
<Simi99> @Ben64 How can I do it otherwise?
<pfifo> pinPoint: ohh your using a PPA, well thats not supported here, to get help you will either have to use software from the repos or contact the maintainer of the PPA
<b0x> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<maokaii> b0x I installed teamviewer on the linux but the application wouldn't run for some reason
<pinPoint> could I install my apache 2.4.6 from say ubuntu 13.10 into my 12.04? Is that possible?
<Ben64> Simi99: remove the documents folder in ubuntu, make sure you back up anything that is in there. then symlink the windows directory there
<reisio> pinPoint: most things to do with software are possible, doesn't make them smart
<minimec> pinPoint: That is in fact possible, but you have to know what you are doing. It's called apt pinning. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Simi99> @Ben64 Ty!
<xangua> pinPoint: it is not recomended to mix repositories version/packages; you can either search for a ppa or compile it yourself, you are on your own in both
<pfifo> Simi99: and that made a link at the location '/home/simon/Documents/Documents' notice the double there? You need to 'mv /home/simon/Documents /home/simon/DontDeleteThis && ln -sf /media/simon/OS/Users/Simon/Documents /home/simon/Documents'
<pinPoint> man oh man. this sucks
<pinPoint> I already removed my 2.2.22
<pinPoint> I guess im sol now
<pfifo> pinPoint: whats wrong with the version from the repos?
<pinPoint> i want 2.4 not 2.2 which my 12.04lts can get
<pfifo> pinPoint: but why?
<pinPoint> increased security
<hitsujiTMO> pinPoint: 2.4 does NOT bring increased security, just increased headaches.
<minimec> pinPoint: Adding a ppa is less secure than using a apache version maintained by your distro. Your argument is wrong.
<hitsujiTMO> pinPoint: 2.4 simply adds new features and new configuration changes.
<kostkon> pinPoint, ubuntuu pckgs are always patched against vulnerabilities
<pfifo> pinPoint: I recommend compiling apache yourself in your use case, that will allow you to run any version you want and even add extra patches that ubuntu dosent have.
<pinPoint> pfifo: compile from source?
<dbrooks> my machine tried to install a new kernel version (3.8.0-33) and it bricked apt-get (it keeps complaining about unmet dependencies). How do I 1) get rid of the updated kernel image and 2) unbrick apt-get?
<topper4125_> pfifo, there are a ton of BIOS updates for my Motherboard, do I need the newest one, or all of them from what I have to latest?
<pfifo> !compile | pinPoint
<ubottu> pinPoint: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Simi99> @pfifo it worked thanks, whats the difference between ln -s and ln -sf?
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: can you pastebin the full error for apt-get please
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO: sure, give me a moment
<pfifo> topper4125_: you can only have one BIOS so you likely want the latest one, read carefully what it fixes, and follow instructions letter by letter so you dont brick your machine
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: also is this 12.04 or 13.04?
<topper4125_> pfifo, Will do... just was't sure if I needed to grab the 8 updates avail from the version I'm running and latest avail.
<dbrooks> 13.04, lubuntu running xfce
<pfifo> Simi99: the 'f' means follow, it dose nothing in this case, I just always use '-sf' if it happened that your /media/simon/OS/Users/Simon/Documents was also a symlink, it would have followed it until it eventually found an actual file or folder
<pinPoint> pfifo: how can I remove all these dependencies?
<fixmypc956> im back and after installing Zenthyl I didnt like it so reinstalled os
<pinPoint> for php5 and apache2?
<bekks> pinPoint: you cant. you will break stuff if you do.
<pfifo> !ppapurge | pinPoint
<ubottu> pinPoint: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, pastebin.com/1asUEjJM
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: have you run: sudo apt-get -f install
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, yes
<pinPoint> so I started in #httpd, they recommended to use a package manager. I come here, you recommend I build from source...
<pinPoint> this is just too much... something has to give
<rtd2> Are there any security consultants available for work?
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: what is the output of: uname -r
<minimec> pinPoint: That's not true. At least 4 people here gave you the advice to disabe/remove that ppa first and run the apache version provided by ubuntu 12.04.
<pfifo> pinPoint: they (implied) recommended you use the version that the package manger gives you
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, I think the actual problem has to do with there not being enough space in /boot for the new kernel image, but I don't want to upgrade the kernel anyways (it just tried to do it because autoupdates got installed)
<pinPoint> i want 2.4.6 though
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, 3.8.0-19-generic
<pinPoint> I want support for stronger CypherSuites and forward secrecy
<pfifo> pinPoint: if you have to have that version then you have to build it yourself
<minimec> pinPoint: You can take that advice, or leave it. You probably want a running apache2 server, right?
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: that's not a problem. can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, sure
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: we'll just purge the old kernels and manually install the dependencies to resolve the issue
<bekks> pinPoint: As you can see - ask the maintainer of the PPA for fixing it. Or build apache2 yourself.
<pinPoint> ok
<bekks> pinPoint: Not that I told you the same a few days ago ;)
<pinPoint> bekks: So if I build from source, will the dependecies get in the way?
<bekks> pinPoint: If you fix them, yes. If not, no.
<bekks> pinPoint: That depends on your skills in package building.
<pinPoint> so let them be is what you're saying?
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, pastebin.com/tY57EwMr
<bekks> pinPoint: No. I say: "Dont use a PPA."
<pinPoint> i have never done any sort of package building
<d-tox> Has anyone been able to install adobeair correctly and get programs using adobeair to run? I think this is an issue because ia32-libs is no longer present in repos
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, I don't want this new kernel though?
<bekks> pinPoint: If you dont know how to do it - dont do it. Use the stock apache2 package from the official repos.
<pinPoint> bekks: I was thinking this: http://itstuffallaround.blogspot.com/2013/09/configuring-apache-server-from-source.html
<bekks> pinPoint: I will not guide you to use anything else than the stock ubuntu repo packages.
<pinPoint> bekks: sigh
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: space shouldn't be an issue in /boot with such few kernels. can you pastebin: df -h
<bekks> pinPoint: If you want to walk your own path on using an unsupported package - walk that path. And challenge the difficulties.
<pinPoint> so i shall leave those dependencies and build from scratch then
<bekks> pinPoint: No. You should use the stock ubuntu packages. How often will you ask that again?
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: its ok, you can remove remove the new kernels and linux-generic after and rerun update grub and that will keep you at 19.    is there a particular reason why you do not want kernel updates?
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, actually you are right, it is not a space issue because apparently I didn't create a seperate partition for /boot, and nothing is close to being filled up
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: can you tell me the output of: uname -a
<d-tox> does anyone know if there is a way to get back ia-32libs in the newest ubuntu repos
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, yeah, I'm running on an old laptop with an intel celeron-m processor that has something crappy about it that won't let me run straight up ubuntu (hince, some special build of lubuntu)
<Ben64> d-tox: use multiarch to get whichever 32 bit libraries you need, ia32libs was a bad hacky package
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, Linux tynacorp 3.8.0-19 #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:19:42 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: ok. we just to get this cleanly installed, then you can purge the kernel. thankfully its not a dependency of the OS
<kostkon> dbrooks, non pae cpu
<dbrooks> kostkon, yup thats the problem
<dbrooks> kostkon, thanks
<kostkon> dbrooks, np
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: can you run: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-generic_3.8.0.33.51_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i inux-generic_3.8.0.33.51_i386.deb
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: can you run: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-generic_3.8.0.33.51_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-generic_3.8.0.33.51_i386.deb
<d-tox> Ben64: do you mean ia32-libs-multiarch??
<Ben64> d-tox: no
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: second one sorry
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, sure
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: then: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_3.8.0.33.51_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-image-generic_3.8.0.33.51_i386.deb
<woos> I have a partition with a broken install, it\s mounted as a filesystem, I want to be able to transfer files to it but it's telling me permission denied
<woos> how do I fix this?
<Ben64> woos: you'll need to provide more information about why the permission is denied
<woos> I don't know much about linux but that filesystem with the broken install used to have a user:password login to it, maybe that's why?
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: then again: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-headers-generic_3.8.0.33.51_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-generic_3.8.0.33.51_i386.deb
<woos> Ben64:
<lucaone> salve a tutti
<Ben64> woos: pastebin what you're doing and the error
<woos> but I have nothing to paste
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, are those all the same command? it's erroring out at dpkg -i
<Ben64> woos: so then how did the error appear
<FlurglerHobbit> Hey all. How do I edit the startup applications using terminal?
<woos> when I drag a file to the mounted filesystem
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: the errors are expected. that's the fact that there's more unmet dependencies
<david38400> I can't get any sound out on audacious or vlc media player, but yes on movie player. Any ideas whats wrong pllease?
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, oh, i see one was headers
<Ben64> woos: come on, give FULL details. i'm not going to sit here and pry out the information
<drasko> What's the best way to work on kernel development with often recompilation, without always cleaning the kernel as with make-kpkg
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: once you have the 3 installed can you rerun: sudo apt-get -f install                    and can you pastebin the error
<david38400> Any help please on sound issue?
<pfifo> drasko: the build system should detect updates to sources and recompile only those. have you tried simply, not running make-kpkg
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, ok, apt is currently downloading 3.8.0-33.48 files...
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, was it supposed to try to use the files we just downloaded?
<arooni-mobile__> Anyone here a DigitalPoint Forum Member? I need three likes on a forum post so I can post a logo design contest. Appreciate your help!
<drasko> pfifo, pfifo what do you mean? Which build system?
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks. this should resolve the dependency issue. then we can try and remove the new kernels.
<drasko> I thought that we always have to run make-kpkg
<Ben64> arooni-mobile__: don't do that here
<arooni-mobile__> ok
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, alright, I'll send you the pastebin as soon as it finishes
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, thanks for the help!
<woos> Ben64: I copy hello.bmp from my desktop, I paste into the mounted myfilesystem, I get Error opening file: '/media/myfilesystem/hello.bmp': Permission denied
<pfifo> drasko: kernel uses kbuild or something like that, its based on makefiles
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: np. btw for future reference. you can mark a package on hold so it never updates. such as: sudo apt-mark hold linux-generic
<Ben64> woos: that means you can't read hello.bmp
<drasko> pfifo, running make in the kernel tree is OK to recompile kernel. We need however make-kpkg to obtain .deb for installation into the system!
<woos> from the filesystem it\s not on yet
<pfifo> drasko: how are you compiling? Is this vanilla sources or are you using a deb source?
<drasko> pfifo, deb
<woos> Ben64: I can copy and paste hello.bmp from my desktop to my desktop without problems
<drasko> otherwise it would be too difficult to install it onto the system
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, pastebin.com/n1sAtCZT
<pfifo> drasko: you dont need to package the build to install it
<grahamsavage> hi, i can't open software centre
<grahamsavage> it just crashes when i open it
<grahamsavage> also i'm using 12.04 LTI which i thought should be the stable version.. any idea how i can debug this?
<Ben64> woos: pastebin "ls -ln /media;ls -ln /media/myfilesystem;whoami;lsb_release -a"
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, dpkg seems to be upset about the non-pae cpu
<drasko> pfifo, yes- exactly what mak-kpkg is doing
<drasko> so we come to the beginning...
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: ok. thats just to warn you that it will break your system i guess. can you rerun: sudo apt-get upgrade                     and pastebin the output
<pfifo> drasko: you should be able to 'make install'
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE if it as pentium m dbrooks
<pfifo> grahamsavage: pastebin the output you get when you start it from the command line
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, it failed because of unmet dependencies, should I try with -f ?
<woos> Ben64:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461620/
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: can you pastebin the output again please
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, pastebin.com/zCtmegVS
<Ben64> woos: only root can write to that directory
 * xangua shoots Ben64...misses the head
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: ok, so its refusing to install. so we're just gonna purge it all manually
<grahamsavage> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/52a3009148b091c55252
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, ok
<grahamsavage> pfifo: what's the cmd for software centre on commandline?
<grahamsavage> apt-get?
<pfifo> drasko: when i ventured into kernel programming, I put my code into a module, then I could only compile my module, insmod it and rmmod it over and over and it saved alot of time (cept for all the kernel panics of course)
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: can you again pastebin: sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, yup, one moment
<MKCoin> Hello, I'm trying to update procps, but ... procps is failing inthe process. Here is the error message I receive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461633/
<d-tox> Ben64: how can I build a 64 bit version of adobeair with only the .bin file which is all I have. We used to need ia32-libs to install all the 32 bit dependencies so this would work. can I just grab each dependency with something like apt-get install package:i386 ??
<pfifo> grahamsavage: its not apt-get, I dont know what it is as I dont use it myself.
<grahamsavage> pfifo: got it
<grahamsavage> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2a496d4456ad2d87fbe7
<Ben64> d-tox: "can I just grab each dependency with something like apt-get install package:i386" yes that is exactly how it works
<d-tox> Ben64: kk
<root-admin> software-center
<pfifo> d-tox: you cant build that package, its closed source
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, pastebin.com/azev3nUG
<d-tox> pfifo: why cant get the dependencies required to build it then build it from the .bin like I used to
<grahamsavage> wow that was easy :/
<fixmypc956> in vim once to push {esc} to save file, what is the next sequence of keys to get back to command prompt
<grahamsavage> file permission wrong on one of the files
<pfifo> grahamsavage: you need to run this as root, pastebin the new results
<grahamsavage> it was 660
<root-admin> fixmypc956: #vim
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: lets start with: sudo dpkg --remove linux-image-extra-3.8.0-32-generic
<pfifo> d-tox: again, you dont build adome-air, you just run what they give you.
<grahamsavage> pfifo: -rw-rw---- 1 root root   78 Aug 31 12:05 virtualbox.list << there was this file and i just changed it too  sudo chmod 766 virtual*
<grahamsavage> and it works now :/  weird
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: sudo dpkg --remove linux-headers-3.8.0-32-generic
<d-tox> pfifo: how can I run a .bin file when it won't run??
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: sudo dpkg --remove linux-headers-3.8.0-32
<fixmypc956> Im in the editor right now and I cant get out to command prompt
<kostkon> d-tox, make it ececutable first?
<pfifo> grahamsavage: i think your looking for 0644 not 0755
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: lets me know if there's any errors on those commands
<kostkon> executable*
<root-admin> fixmypc956: have you tried esc and then type :q! and press enter
<grahamsavage> pfifo: ok
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, ok, those all went fine
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: this is where the fun begins: sudo dpkg --remove linux-generic
<d-tox> kostkon: it is executable, I run the .bin file and im presented with a screen saying running 32bit air 2.6 on 64 bit systems has not been fully tested. then if i click ok it closes and nothing happens
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, could you kindly remind me what all depends on that meta-package before I do it?
<kostkon> d-tox, right. ok
<d-tox> http://pastie.org/8502430
<pfifo> d-tox: looks like a bug, you should contact adobe systems incorparated and tell them about the problem
<hitsujiTMO> dbrook that meta package is for the latest kernel only
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMOhitsujiTMO, ok that went well too
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks the dependencies are linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: sudo dpkg --remove linux-headers-generic
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: sudo dpkg --remove linux-image-generic
<blognewb> hi, guys? Does the 13.10 download come with chromium inside? or just ff?
<root-admin> just ff
<blognewb> i can't find it indicated anywhere in the website
<blognewb> oh just ff? :((((
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: sudo dpkg --remove linux-image-extra-3.8.0-33-generic
<pfifo> blognewb: ff by default, chromium is just a click away from there
<fixmypc956> ok that worked thanx
<minimec> blognewb: Default browser is still firefox. What you want is 'sudo apt-get install chromium-browser'
<root-admin> ff nightly is superior to chrome
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, ok
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, still good
<pfifo> !best | root-admin
<ubottu> root-admin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blognewb> root-admin, is there an easy way to download it while outside ubuntu without internet access, pfifo or root-admin because my friend told me not to use the internet while inside ubuntu, he's got some encrypted stuff in the livecd/usb
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: sudo dpkg --remove linux-headers-3.8.0-33-generic
<pfifo> blognewb: i suspect its impossible to download anything without internet :(
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: sudo dpkg --remove linux-headers-3.8.0-33
<blognewb> pfifo, no i mean download it outside the ubuntu os
<root-admin> true that ubottu. blognewb you can download the deb on another computer and then transfer it to the other computer on a usb
<blognewb> pfifo, not using the software center
<ianorlin> !info apt-offline
<ubottu> apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1 (saucy), package size 77 kB, installed size 404 kB
<pfifo> !aptoncd | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: can you once again pastebin: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<blognewb> root-admin, i did it but then when software center opened, the install button was disabled :'(
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, yup
<blognewb> root-admin, got the chromium and chrome deb pkgs
<root-admin> do you have root aceess blognewb ?
<blognewb> root-admin, yes it's a livecd
<blognewb> brb urgent
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, pastebin.com/2nDB4vVe
<root-admin> are you sure you have the right packages? if you're using a 32bit OS, 64bit packages won't install
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: once again: sudo apt-get upgrade
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, ok i'm letting that run now
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: once thats done run: sudo update-grub                  to make sure its not pointing at another kernel
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, good call... will do
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, apt errored out because it downloaded linux-image-3.8.0-19.29-generic which does not support non-pae cpu's... will send you a pastebin
<lucaone> !list
<ubottu> lucaone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<blognewb> hello?
<blognewb> back
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, pastebin.com/qZnwfmBz
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: can you run again: sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, pastebin.com/2bKdwVvr
<Obama911> sudo
<Obama911> apt-get
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: hmm, it seems to be trying to reinstall you kernel. this is bad
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, yeah... with a version that has not been patched
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, did it already overwrite the working kernel image?
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: not sure why they didn't just release a kernel image.   no but it should not have overwritten the kernel
<minimec> dbrooks: hitsujiTMO: May I join the discussion. If he first tried to purge all these 'extra' kernel packages? sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-33-generic
<d-tox> I needed sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d:i386 which is the newest libnss package which I think was the main issue. Now I'm able to load adobeair without the error message I was recieving before.
<dbrooks> minimec, I tried apt-get purge <anything> before coming here for help but it just told me I had unmet dependencies
<hitsujiTMO> minimec: only purged the packages for the newer kernel. not 19 , the one hes using
<tsnyph> hello. just a quick question. I made my first video using openshot, and i used kazam to record the screen. however google appears distorted after render and upload, even though it's HD profile
<minimec> dbrooks: hitsujiTMO: Is he using the 19er kernel. He got a dependency error while configuring the 19er kernel... ' /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic_3.8.0-19.30_i386.deb
<pfifo> tsnyph: its still compressed, and compression = data loss
<tsnyph> it's mainly the letters that are distorted, however this only happens on google pages, not with anything else
<minimec> dbrooks: hitsujiTMO line 198 http://pastebin.com/qZnwfmBz
<pfifo> tsnyph: make your font size larger
<tsnyph> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-P4bcPc38c  <-- this is the video
<hitsujiTMO> minimec: its not a dependency error. the error is that is trying to install a pae kernel and he has a processor without the pae flag
<dbrooks> minimec, I think i'm currently using 3.8.0-19.29 (not 30)
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, what was the command you mentioned earlier to prevent things from updating... would that help?
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: not when its already trying to install i'm afraid
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: hmm, from what i'm reading here the kernel version doesn't matter. its just a missing flag.
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: can you wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/prof7bit/fake-pae/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fake-pae/fake-pae_1.0.1_i386.deb
<minimec> hitsujiTMO: dbrooks: Ok. I see. So if we 'mv' the dpkg status file in /var/lib/dpkg?
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, yes I remember reading something similar that any of the kernels should run just fine, it was getting it to accept it
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, one moment
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: then: dpkg -i fake-pae_1.0.1_i386.deb
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: sorry then: sudo dpkg -i fake-pae_1.0.1_i386.deb
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, what is that package?
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: thats an app that adds a fake pae entry. its how the guy made the image you installed from
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: once thats done: sudo start fake-pae
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, ah ok thats up and running
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: now try: sudo apt-get -f install
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, running...
<tsnyph> i also experience a glitch in kazam. I choose to record region, and select the region, however it records the entire desktop as well
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, success!
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: sweet!
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: now: sudo apt-mark hold linux-headers-3.8.0-19 linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: that should hopefully keep the system running
<MojoJojo> Hello everyone.
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, awesome - did apt update-grub already or should I still do that?
<HumT> Hi.  Is there a resident upstart guru here?
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks that would have been triggered by the update but it wouldn't hurt to run it again
<pfifo> HumT: just ask... i think theres #ubuntu-upstart too
<MojoJojo> Anyone kind enough to point me in a direction where I can find information about logging all ip's or website names of sites I connect too? Have been using ifstat but it clears out after a few secs and does not log info.
<pfifo> MojoJojo: I like wireshark
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, awesome, thank you for your help! Also, thank you for acting very professional - do you have a charity or group you support I can donate to?
<pfifo> dbrooks: he supports me :)
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: pfifo :P     there's always the humble bundle. you even get free games when you donate to them :P
<dbrooks> hitsujiTMO, cool, will do. Thank you again for your help!
<hitsujiTMO> dbrooks: no problem at all
<MojoJojo> ha just found the answer looking through the Linux cookbook.
<pfifo> MojoJojo: dose it involve tcpdump?
<MKCoin> Hello, I'm trying to update procps, but ... procps is failing in the process. Here is the error message I receive from Update Manager: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461633/
<pfifo> MKCoin: where did you get your package from?
<MKCoin> pfifo: Uh, whatever the defaults are. How can I check exactly? Software sources?
<HumT> With upstart I am attempting to execute screen to run a shell script but all i have is fail.  Here is the .conf file http://pastebin.com/i7MkwNg6
<pfifo> MKCoin: how did you trigger this update/
<maokaii> im trying to run multisystem on a usb drive. every time I extract to desktop it doesnt show there. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ any ideas?
<bariho> is there any easy to use gui for configuring samba shares? samba's config file and man page are a "little" bit overwhelming.
<HumT> can anyone see the obvious problem?
<MKCoin> pfifo: using Update Manager. It was among lots of other updates, such as firefox and the kernel; it's the only one that won't complete.
<fixmypc956> I installed ubuntu server onto USB drive. I have a 1TB HD in system and I want to be able to keep all files on HD while OS stays only on USB drive. Can someone help me on how to do this
<pfifo> MKCoin: on the command line run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and pastebin all the results
<pfifo> fixmypc956: add an entry in /etc/fstab for the 1TB harddrive, mount it to /home or something like that
<minimec> fixmypc956: You could define (mount) your HD as '/home/youruser/HD' in /etc/fstab. Like that it would be mounted on every boot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<fixmypc956> this is what I get after I run sudo fdisk -l
<fixmypc956> http://pastebin.com/yAxuBTtM
<HumT> nvm.  i fixed it
<hitsujiTMO> humt bash was the problem?
<pfifo> fixmypc956: dont use pastebin.com
<fixmypc956> ok what should I use
<MKCoin> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461793/
<hitsujiTMO> fixmypc956: paste.ubuntu.com
<fixmypc956> ok cool will do
<pfifo> MKCoin: run 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<fixmypc956> do you need me to pastebin that again
<pfifo> no
<MKCoin> ok, moment
<pfifo> fixmypc956: your pastebin dosent change the situation, do like I said above
<MKCoin> Identical error, pfifo
<fixmypc956> pfifo: Im new to this so can you walk me thru this
<pfifo> MKCoin: can you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force procps'
<MKCoin> pfifo: start: Job failed to start               invoke-rc.d: initscript procps, action "start" failed.
<pfifo> fixmypc956: pastebin the output of 'sudo blkid && catb/etc/fstab'
<Ne0nTree> .
<maokaii> anyone ever use multisystem to put ubuntu install persistant on a usb drive?
<Ne0nTree> Me
<maokaii> can I ask for some help?
<Ne0nTree> Need Help?
<Ne0nTree> Suer
<Ne0nTree> *Sure
<Simi90> hey all! how can i change my home folders names (Documents, Pictures..) to match my language? I'm having an issue with softlink
<maokaii> Ne0nTree:  yes, i used this guide: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ its all installed, i download 64 bit 12.04 ISO from ubuntu .com then drag that into the window it tells me and choose persistent?
<fixmypc956> pfifo: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461806/
<maokaii> and then that usb will contain an installed ubuntu?
<MKCoin> pfifo: should I try the two solutions in this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505356
<xangua> Simi90: if you have your language packages set up correctly they should match with the current language you are using
<maokaii> whats the terminal code to check which drive is on sda1 ?
<Beldar> maokaii, thatis a ISO loaded to a usb not a full install.
<maokaii> and check where its mounted/
<Ne0nTree> Maokaii: If your using Pendrive linux installer, Choose your version (ubuntu) and then click "browse" click next... That should work
<xangua> Simi90: can you acces your startup applications menu?
<maokaii> Ne0nTree: I'm currently on ubuntu "live" version, I was told this will make it an installed version on the usb drive rather than the hard drive
<Simi90> xangua: yes!
<maokaii> because I want it installed on the usb not hrad drive
<pfifo> MKCoin: run 'sudo dpkg-divert --rename /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d' then 'sudo ln -sf /bin/true /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d' then 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<maokaii> any help then? I was told to use this and choose persistent and it will make it installed
<Beldar> maokaii, That just loads the iso to the usb so y9oucan do a full install, the persistent is to add stuff or what you do is saved on that usb.
<Ubuntu-Staff> Hello, Anybody need Ubuntu help?
<xangua> Simi90: check that you have xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update enabled (it's under something about 'update user directories) http://i.imgur.com/Y5pUWcd.png
<pfifo> Ubuntu-Staff: please dont offer support
<Ubuntu-Staff> Um, Why
<maokaii> beldar: damn, alright. I'm trying to get wine but somebody said I can't get wine on a live version of ubuntu, is that true?
<MKCoin> ok pfifo, no errors. Do I run upgrade now?
<Beldar> maokaii, What is your definition of install here?
<Beldar> maokaii, Probably not a iso loaded usb with a persistent has limitations.
<maokaii> Beldar: whatever you guys think it is, on ubuntu it shows "install" on the left side, and im in a live "try" mode, I dont want to install it to the hard drive, I want it installed on a usb drive so I can use wine
<geekmasterflash> Ubuntu-Staff: For one thing, your name appears to mark you as offical
<pfifo> MKCoin: no, now remove the diversion, 'sudo rm -rf /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d' then 'sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d'
<MojoJojo> O_o
<geekmasterflash> Ubuntu-Staff: But a whois on your IP indicates you are not connecting from the Ubuntu ip range
<geekmasterflash> Ubuntu-Staff: So offering support can be somewhat suspect
<maokaii> beldar: is it true I need to install it to use wine, and I cant use wine on a "try" mode?
<Simi90> xangua: actually its blank, as if there is no application on startup
<Beldar> maokaii, A install media is needed to install, a usb loaded as you are or dvd/cd.
<geekmasterflash> Ubuntu-Staff: I'd recommend waiting until someone asks for help
<MojoJojo> Whoa we can see each others ip? Cool ^_^
<geekmasterflash> MojoJojo: /who (username)
<MKCoin> ok pfifo
<Beldar> maokaii, Why do you want wine?
<xangua> maokaii: is not, sudo apt-get install wine ; of course a live session will not be saved and as I say you you first need to load the iso in multiboot and after you do, select the option menu to make it a persistent install
<maokaii> beldar: so I can use ekeyfinder to get the key and version of the windows 7 on this SSD
<pfifo> MKCoin: all should be good now, try doing what ever you were upto to begin with
<zykotick9> !cloak | MojoJojo or not ;)
<ubottu> MojoJojo or not ;): To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Beldar> maokaii, The windows is not bootable?
<xangua> Simi90: Simi90 then just edit the entry and add xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update as command or just create a new entry
<maokaii> beldar the ssd crashed, I want to install it on a new hard drive, but I dont have discs it was custom made by an old friend who I dont have contact with anymore
<MojoJojo> hehe thanks all ^_^
<pfifo> rDNS > cloaks
<maokaii> so yes I cant boot into windows, and I cant make a proper ISO disc because I dont know the key or version
<maokaii> so I need to use keyfinder in wine to get it
<fixmypc956> pfifo: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461806/
<Beldar> maokaii, I'm fairly sure there are easier ways to do this one would be hirens.
<maokaii> !hirens | maokaii
<Beldar> maokaii, not a linux thing.
<maokaii> no info on hirens?
<maokaii> oh
<maokaii> ok
<buu> Anyone happen to know how to configure rtorrent? "event.download.finished' failed: "Could not find '='""
<maokaii> so there is no way to use wine in a live boot usb?
<Simi90> xangua: and then I reboot my computer?
<Beldar> maokaii, Go ask in ##windows on this they I would think have ways to do this.
<maokaii> i'd really like to do it this way since I have it all opened
<Beldar> using wine in ubuntu is like a long way around
<maokaii> I just need to figure out how to get wine on a "try" version
<xangua> Simi90: just log out and log in
<pfifo> fixmypc956: add this to youe /etc/fstab 'UUID=3c6a75d1-b1ab-4886-bd3f-f84884de98f0       /home   ext3    defaults        0 0' you may want to tweak it a little first
<Simi90> xangua: thanks
<Ubuntu-Staff> Maokii, You cant on a Live iso
<sgp667> hey I'm not sure why is this so difficult but does anyone know lightweight alternatives to Xorg
<MKCoin> pfifo: It's failing to upgrade procps still, but with a different error. Want me to pastebin that?
<pfifo> sgp667: mir will be coming soon, you can try out the latest stuff tho
<zykotick9> sgp667: lightweight alternative to xorg - i don't think that exists?  what are you "actually" looking for exactly?
<pfifo> MKCoin: yes please
<Simi90> it didnt work for me
<fishcooker> i've got grub>.. what should i do?
<fishcooker> i've failed install .. stop on grub install on hardisk step
<geekmasterflash> sgp667: xorg is pretty lightweight, it's the DE and DM that tend to be bloated
<MKCoin> pfifo: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461831/
<Beldar> fishcooker, give more details.
<sgp667> zykotick9,  pfifo basically I instaled lubuntu on an old computer and Xorg actually uses a lot of CPU sometimes
<geekmasterflash> sgp667: That's because other programs are using xorg too
<geekmasterflash> sgp667: Firefox and gnome-system-manager are pretty good examples of it
<geekmasterflash> sgp667: Use one, and suddenly xorg gets huge
<zykotick9> sgp667: xorg+lxde is close to as light a GUI as you're going to get (while still having a DE)
<fixmypc956> pfifo: this is what I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461833/
<Beldar> !grub | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sgp667> geekmasterflash you are right because its especially during firefox that i notice this
<pfifo> MKCoin: you seem to have missed a step in my instructions, you need to 'sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d'
<sgp667> zykotick9  :( I was afraid of that
<fishcooker> actually my ubuntu server installation doesn't finish .. it stops when grub step.. then the box panic
<geekmasterflash> sgp667: Yeah, that's not really xorg's fault, but if you are just looking at it from a memory usage/processor usage standpoint it can look like it
<fixmypc956> pfifo: what should I tweak
<MKCoin> pfifo: No I did do that. When I run it again: No diversion 'any diversion of /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d', none removed.
<pfifo> fixmypc956: like yo may not want to mount it to /home, perhaps a different location, and you may want to have the filesystem checked so changing the second 0 to a 2 might be a good example
<pfifo> MKCoin: can you 'sudo ls -la /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d'
<sgp667> geekmasterflash would you know how to tackle then websites that have a lot of flash ( without turning it off)
<Simi90> Does anyone know how to change the folders name to match my language? I have an issue with softlink?
<MKCoin> pfifo: ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: No such file or directory
<sgp667> geekmasterflash> its because I got this old computer I want to use but my work requires me to use certain websites
<MKCoin> hm..
<geekmasterflash> sgp667: sgp667 Honestly,, not really. Flash is a hog-beast and poorly implimented in Linux
<pfifo> MKCoin: that is not good
<MKCoin> D:
<fixmypc956> pfifo: O_0
<sgp667> geekmasterflash alright then I guess I will have to use better computer, thanks for help
<MKCoin> how can I re-create it?
<MojoJojo> Flash is nasty :( Can't wait for html 5 to replace it.
<fixmypc956> is using webmin with ubuntu server 12.04 LTS a good idea?
<pfifo> MKCoin: try 'sudo ls -la /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d*'
<zykotick9> !webmin | fixmypc956 NO!
<ubottu> fixmypc956 NO!: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<MKCoin> pfifo: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11308 Jul 26  2012 /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d.distrib
<fixmypc956> is there an alternative to webmin that I can use
<reisio> fixmypc956: unfortunately yes
<MojoJojo> Goodnight all.
<reisio> MojoJojo: peace
<fishcooker> Beldar: i've done this on my root partition # grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<geekmasterflash> fixmypc956: eBox, maybe?
<fishcooker> finished and no error
<fishcooker> but when i boot it only "grub > "
<pfifo> MKCoin: ok, can you run 'sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d' and pastebin both the command your running and the output of it
<fixmypc956> ebox is Zentyal?
<MKCoin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461869/
<fixmypc956> I tried it and didnt really like it...
<pfifo> fixmypc956: that might be ok
<pfifo> !fstab | fixmypc956
<ubottu> fixmypc956: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pfifo> fixmypc956: read that info ubottu gave you
<fixmypc956> ok let me read that see what I can pick up from it
<Beldar> fishcooker, You ran that from where and how?
<MKCoin> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6461869/
<Beldar> fishcooker, Try the bootrepair app in the bots grub links, and be sure to save the bootinfo summary.
<pfifo> MKCoin: ok then just 'sudo mv /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d.distrib /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d' and then try your update again
<MKCoin> move or copy?
<MKCoin> in case this happens again lol
<pfifo> MKCoin: you can make a backup but, in the end make sure there isnt a file named '/usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d.distrib' it needs to be backed up elsewhere
<MKCoin> ok
<pfifo> MKCoin: but that file is easilly replaceable, its in the package sysv-rc
<MKCoin> thanks
<fishcooker> its command line, Beldar AFAIK the apps only grub-install
<Beldar> fishcooker, grub-install is a command not an app.
<MKCoin> bleh, throwing the old error now.
<pfifo> MKCoin: its trying to upgrade procps AGAIN?
<MKCoin> yeah
<XMLnewbi> wow, so I just got a Beaglebone to boot on ubuntu 13.04, but it wont update, and the lan internet doesnt seem to be working
<XMLnewbi> not even sure where to start on lan drivers
<pfifo> MKCoin: well you can fix it again using the same method, add the diversion, make a symlink, update and upgrade, remove symlink, remove diversion
<MKCoin> Ok, I will try that again.
<pfifo> MKCoin: hopefully at some point your procps will be current and this will all be over
<Beldar> fishcooker, I would be interested in seeing the bootinfo summary from the boot repair app to give any real advice.
<Simi90> hi all! My home folders (Pictures, Documents..) names are in english, while I run Ubuntu in french, how I revert them to french (It causes softlink issues)
<MKCoin> Alright pfifo, I did it all again and it worked. Perhaps I mistyped the first time or whatever. Thank you for all your help.
<MKCoin> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." beautiful
<xangua> Simi90: adding xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update command to startup didn't work¿ do you have french language packages set up¿ did you ever deleted your main directories and create them aggain¿
<pfifo> MKCoin: cheers
<Simi90> xangua: it didnt work for me. I'm not really sure if I have french package but everything else on my OS is in french
<Simi90> xangua: and the only modifications I made with them were adding softink to an other HDD
<xangua> Simi90: is this a fresh install¿ you can check in language support, it will tell you if your language is or not fully installed
<tbird> how do i sudo from a second user account i set up?
<reisio> tbird: admin group?
<bean> tbird, add it to the "admin" group I think.
<tbird> its says im in admin group in users and groups, but when i sudo, it wont accept the password
<reisio> tbird: what says?
<tbird> terminal emulator
<reisio> tbird: how do you make it say
<tbird> gksudo thunar
<reisio> gksudo says you're in the admin groups?
<Simi90> xangua: it seems to be fully installed, it's been only a week since I've installed Ubuntu but it worked fine until I changed the language to english and then turned back to french
<fishcooker> this is server, Beldar
<reisio> tbird: run this: groups | grep admin
<fishcooker> there is no gui thing here
<tbird> oh no its whatever users and group applet that comes installed by default
<Beldar> fishcooker, I know.
<XMLnewbi> hmm, I know this lan is live, but getting no internet. ifconfig   it says its ip is 127.0.0.1 not sure where to start debugging
<Beldar> fishcooker, You will need a live dvd/usb to fix this with or manually boot from grub> to the cli to fix.
<fishcooker> is there any direction
<Beldar> fishcooker, for?
<fishcooker> http://shantanucse.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-recover-ubuntu-904-or-higher.html
<fishcooker> no hope
<zykotick9> reisio: tbird guys, you need to be in the "sudo" group, admin doesn't have anything to do with sudo use anymore.
<tbird> yeah i put myself into sudo group in the users and groups thingy. i don't see myself in the groups | grep admin
<pfifo> tbird: are you sure your using the right password?
<qbmaniac> hello!
<tbird> i've tried the root password, the main users password, and the secondary users password and it doesnt like any of it
<zykotick9> tbird: i don't even have an "admin" group?  if you added yourself to a new group (ie sudo) - you NEED to log out and back in for it to apply!
<Beldar> fishcooker, If you followed that link and it did not work than you will have to use other methods, there a handful.
<tbird> that user was not logged in. i am logged into the primary user account to make changes
<pfifo> tbird: sudo wants the password of the user who is running it, so if you sun sudo as user2, and you enter user1's password... fail, also if you never set a password for user2... fail
<tbird> do i need to restart or something?
<fishcooker> which one, Beldar
<qbmaniac> tbird: restarting is rarely the solution in linux
<fishcooker> any the best method?
<Beldar> fishcooker, Did you see the grub info from the bot?
<qbmaniac> guys, I have a question: I am completely and utterly bored to death, what can I do about it? (please refrain from "kill yourself" comments)
<pfifo> qbmaniac: configure a postfix server
<geekmasterflash> qbmaniac: Hack into 127.0.0.1
<zykotick9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qbmaniac> pfifo: interesting, never done that before, might do so.
<qbmaniac> zykotick9: I am well aware it is off-topic, but a single question does not hurt :)
<pfifo> zykotick9: do you know much about the casper package? (just want to know for future reference)
<zykotick9> pfifo: not i thing!  never even heard of them.  good luck
<zykotick9> s/i/a/
<pranav> please provide me a neat screen capture utility which allows us to make time-lapse video in ubuntu ?
<pfifo> !info scrot | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<zykotick9> pfifo: ;) hey scrot was what i was thinking of... but didn't have the guts to suggest
 * zykotick9 did have an issue yesterday where scrot didn't capture mplayer output correctly (it was transparent for some reason) haven't looked into it yet, used a workaround
<pfifo> zykotick9: sounds like mplayer was using a video overlay, scrot wouldnt be able to access the info in the framebuffer, mplayer has options to use a video output device that dosent use an overlay, but it will reduce performance
<zykotick9> pfifo: i've used scrot a million times to capture mplayer output.. this is the 1st time i've seen this issue...  but, ya might first guess is mplayer -vo option as well!  BUT it could also be an nvidia-propritary issue (that's where this issue first showed it's ugly head ;) my other systems are all libre/free
<zykotick9> s/ya might/ya my/
<pfifo> zykotick9: that makes it sound even more like an overlay, mplayer would definatly want to take advantage of the features of your graphics card once drivers are installed
<pfifo> i think the default vo is GL which would be directly affected by changin to the propierty driver
<zykotick9> pfifo: i'll play with it ;)  it sucked, 'cause i was in a RUSH to get a screenshot - ever used backtrack/kali?  check this out - https://pumpdog.me/zykotick9/image/y6JMXuF2QxaWgJHcdKiOKw (i hope you can see that image) </OT>
<pfifo> of course I have used backtrack, i have used everything that is supposed to be 'unsupported' here, wouldnt be much of a rebel if I didnt :)
<zykotick9> pfifo: <ot> lol, actually i can honestly say I NEVER used BT.  ironically, used used kali a lot </ot>
<zykotick9> s/used used/i've used/
<FlurglerHobbit> Hey all. I made a little python script that needs to be executed on startup. However when I set it in the startup applications program I get a message, "Failed to execute child" and the reason is because it didn't have the correct permission. What do I need to do?
<pfifo> my VPS has the wrong time, it was off by -251 seconds. I just installed ntp, hopefully this dont happen again. kind weird there would be a clock skew on a VPS
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: how are you running it?
<FlurglerHobbit> pfifo: what do you mean?
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: are you running python and providing the filename, or using a shebang and calling it directly
<FlurglerHobbit> pfifo: Exec=/home/servu/Documents/startup.py
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: did you make the script executable?
<FlurglerHobbit> ohh man
<FlurglerHobbit> i didn't even think about that
<FlurglerHobbit> pfifo: hold on let me do that
<pfifo> make sure when you run '/home/servu/Documents/startup.py' from command line it does what you expect
<FlurglerHobbit> k done
<bariho> is there any easy to use gui for configuring samba shares? samba's config file and man page are a bit overwhelming.
<FlurglerHobbit> pfifo: in the line where I specify the file, how do I specify that I execute it as python?
<FlurglerHobbit> I mean just specifying the file isn't enough from my understanding
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: on the first line of the script add this '#!/usr/bin/python' (thats called a shebang)
<FlurglerHobbit> i did that
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: then all should be ok
<FlurglerHobbit> awesome. Thanks pfifo
<FlurglerHobbit> Testing it out now
<FlurglerHobbit> success!
<pfifo> cool
<FlurglerHobbit> is it possible to make ubuntu boot without a head/keyboard/mouse?
<reisio> FlurglerHobbit: yup
<daftykins> FlurglerHobbit: of course
<FlurglerHobbit> reisio; care to tell me? oh great wizzard
<daftykins> unplug them, hit power = win
<bhag_> :)
<FlurglerHobbit> daftykins: that's now how it works
<bhag_> I need help to install ubuntu touch on arm7 devices
<FlurglerHobbit> not*
<daftykins> FlurglerHobbit: i'm puzzled as to how it's any more complex?
<FlurglerHobbit> daftykins: Ubuntu doesn't remember the hardware. It seeks it out every time it's powered on. If it doesn't see anything it throws an error
<daftykins> FlurglerHobbit: if you don't want those things connected, are you trying to make a server?
<FlurglerHobbit> yes
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: yo might need to add 'text' to the boot options to prevent X from starting
<FlurglerHobbit> pfifo: I have programs that require a GUI. Will that matter? I use them with ssh
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: it depends on  what your doing, but generally you just have libX installed and use the -X option of ssh
<FlurglerHobbit> pfifo: even if I make the server boot without a gui?
<FlurglerHobbit> pfifo: It would just be vmware
<Vivekananda> hey everyone a question. while in eclipse when I have a file in /home named foo.xml and open it via file = "foo.xml" it opens fine but I have a partition named /media/Yojimbo/path to file/foo.xml then it gives me a path error. What is the reason for it ? I copy and pasted the path exactly at it appears in pwd. What should I do to get the correct path for the file
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: right, you dont need to start an X client on the server
<FlurglerHobbit> awesome
<FlurglerHobbit> mind giving me more info on what you said earlier?
<FlurglerHobbit> I was afraid of trying that option for the reason I just expressed.
<bhag_> How to install ubuntu touch on arm dev boards?
<pfifo> !bootoptions | FlurglerHobbit
<ubottu> FlurglerHobbit: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<xangua> !touch | bhag_
<ubottu> bhag_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bhag_> thanks xangua
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: do a one time test of 'text' using grub's editor first, and if the results are good, make it permenant in /etc/defaults/grub
<daftykins> Vivekananda: never use spaces in paths in Linux.
<FlurglerHobbit> pfifo thanks
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: but you should be able to login on the command line even with 'text' and use nano/vim/emacs to revert, just have to plug in the keyboard and monitor
<pfifo> im going to bed
<geekmasterflash> Hello, I need help finding out what is causing my system to freeze
<geekmasterflash> I have been forced to hard-boot 3 times in the last hour
<wheatthin> First clue, open process manager and check :)
<geekmasterflash> That's just it
<geekmasterflash> Nothing there is out of the ordinary
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: Temperature is was 40c at last crash
<wheatthin> secondly, check your logs.. the size matters
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: Which log? I am something of a newbie
<wheatthin> check all logs for their size.. anything over 1gb would cause system to crawl.. I dunno about crashing..
<wheatthin> check dmesg in the terminal, see if there's anything listed in there
<bhag_> i am seeing black screen on bootup . How to resolve it?
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: The largest thing in my /var/log is 1.8 MB
<wheatthin> hmm.. .. what were you running during these crashes?
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: Clementine and I was using Omegle (so my webcam and firefox)
<maccam_> Hey all, I'm needing some help with permissions and file ownership for my webserver.  Anyone willing to give me a few pointers?
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: Crash is total too, I can't drop to terminal or get any response to REISUB
<wheatthin> bhag_, does this screen eventually go to a login screen?
<bhag_> no wheatthin
<bhag_> so i am hard rebooting 2 to 3 times to get the login screen
<wheatthin> maccam_, try #ubuntu-server
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: Can you press Cntl+Alt+F1 to get to command line?
<maccam_> wheatthin: thanks
<bhag_> geekmasterflash__: no its not
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: Got a recovery disc?
<bhag_> geekmasterflash: I dont have a recovery disc
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: Reboot and hold down shift
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: Hopefully that will bring you to GRUB
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: And you should have a recovery console option there
<bhag_> geekmasterflash__: After 2 to 3  times of hard reboot then its working fine
<vadi> Which brand is more Linux-friendly - Asus, eVGA, Gigabyte or MSi? I'm looking to purchase a new high-tier video card.
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: Sounds like a hardware problem?
<wheatthin> vadi, brand isn't what you look for, it's chipset.
<geekmasterflash> vadi: I have an MSi Nvidia card in my system right now
<reisio> vadi: those people make video cards?
<geekmasterflash> vadi: And I am currently asking for help about random crashes
<vadi> I know it's the chipset; but it's the brand that supports the video card.
<vadi> ... oh, dear
<geekmasterflash> vadi: Which I think might be related to the video
<reisio> supports :p
<wheatthin> neg.
<bhag_> geekmasterflash: It is having a dual boot and windows working fine
<SleePy> I need to install a package on a server, apt is telling me "The following packages will be REMOVED".  is there a way to prevent it from removing those packages?
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: Okay, so boot it up and get to GRUB
<bhag_> geekmasterflash: I dont think its a hardware issue. Seems like some problem with video driver
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: And there should be a recovery mode there
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: Unlikely
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: Because cnt;+alt+f1 should bring you to command line
<bhag_> geekmasterflash: I will try the recovery
<geekmasterflash> bhag_: Since it's not, that means linux never loaded
<scipy53> I suddenly have developed a problem with flash not working in my browsers. I tried re-installing and all a few times now, no luck. Anyone else having such a problem?
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: So presuming it's my video card, is there some log I could look at that would tell me what was going on when it froze up?
<wheatthin> dmesg and Xorg.log.0 or whatever
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: Whoa
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: dmesg is mostly greek to me, but in my log I see something very strange
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: At the time of my crash I see /00/00/00/00/00
<geekmasterflash> Written dozens of times
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: then what appears to be the log starting over for the next boot
<wheatthin> geekmasterflash, you have you look at the end of the error, and see if it has an error code. Most likely it is hardware related, but which hardware I do not know.
<wheatthin> during the crash itself, did your computer let out any beep codes?
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: That's just it, there is no error
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: I see some (WW) lists, but they are mostly just telling me that they can't verify my HorizSync range
<wheatthin> that could be a problem of the video not turning on.
<wheatthin> EIDE failing
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: Obviously my video is working. We are having this conversation from the machine in question
<wheatthin> right, but might be a sign about the monitor going out.
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: That would cause a total system freeze?
<Ben64> geekmasterflash: what version of ubuntu? you should run a ssh server to see if that responds during a crash
<wheatthin> no, but would make it seem like it.
<wheatthin> ^^
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: I am on 13.10 Gnome-Ubuntu 64bit
<Ben64> system specs?
<geekmasterflash> wheatthin: But REISUB didn't respond
<maccam__> wheatthin: that place is like a tomb.  Can you recommend a lively linux irc channel that can help me with my server questions?
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: AMD FX(tm)-9590 Eight-Core Processor × 8 GeForce GTX 660/PCIe/SSE2 15.6 GiB memory
<Ben64> maccam__: ask your question
<wheatthin> maccam__, Just be patient, usually the people in here are in there too
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: 60 GB SSD (/) and 500 GB HDD (/home)
<Ben64> geekmasterflash: 8 gpus?
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: 8 cores on my processor
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-660/specifications is my graphics card specs
<Ben64> so its a desktop
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Yes.
<Dante123> Test
<Dante123> Test
<Ben64> Dante123: stop
<Dante123> Working
<Ben64> this is not a test channel, go somewhere else
<Dante123> Testing android irc app,  grumpy today or what?
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: It's odd, my system is stable right now with not music playing and no webcam on. Once I start both, it crashes about 5 minutes later
<Ben64> Dante123: there are 1641 people here, the channel needs to stay on topic. if you want to spam meaningless lines, make your own channel
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: I can even stress test the gpu and it wont die on me
<Ben64> geekmasterflash: install a ssh server and monitor what happens when you start both
<Dante123> Two lines consisting of 8 letters total hardly constitutes spam.  Chill.
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Okay, installing the ssh server I think I can do. How would I monitor once I ssh in?
<Ben64> Dante123: its the channel rules. just stop. it's very easy to make your own channel to spam in
<arun> Hello guys has anyone used Linux Deepin Software Center?
<YatharthROCK> Hi. When I connect to an external monitor on my ASUS laptop running 13.04, I get monitor flickering. Strange part is, it only happens in the areas where the desktop is visible, and not in other applications. It's driving me mad; what could be the cuase?
<Ben64> geekmasterflash: you can check logs, use htop, atop, iotop, and other stuff
<eb0t> hi i need help with atftp server
<eb0t> how do i shut it down
<sandman13> i am trying to customize xfce4 with ambiance theme but it requires overwriting Ambiance folder in /usr/share/themes, is it okay to modify the files in this directory?
<Ben64> sandman13: you should be able to use ~/.themes
<arun> Hello guys has anyone used Linux Deepin Software Center?
<Ben64> !anyone | arun
<ubottu> arun: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<eb0t> from my experience you can only help with the easy stuff
<eb0t> none of you even heard of atftp server
<eb0t> but it was worht a shot
<arun> Why can't I install some softwares like deluge , gnucash ,etc using Deepin Software Center !!! gUYS PLEASE HELP ME !!
<Ben64> eb0t: yeah, thats the attitude you want for people to volunteer their time to help you
<eb0t> dont wat our help
<Ben64> arun: what is the deepin software center?
<eb0t> i ve asked before and no joy
<Ben64> eb0t: then you can leave
<eb0t> no
<sandman13> Ben64 that didn't work have a look at it's installation guide http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=141027
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Alright, SSH server set up. Trying to cause system freeze again
<eb0t> i want to tell people the truth
<arun> Ben64: its a software Center
<Ben64> geekmasterflash: good luck? ha
<eb0t> your all windows boys playing at linux
<Ben64> arun: ok, looks like deepin is an unsupported ubuntu derivative, we cannot support it here. you should find a deepin support channel if one exists
<eb0t> told you ...ha ha
<sandman13> Ben64 what should i do?
<Beldar> arun, you using the Linux Deepin Software Center or what?
<arun> Ben64: yes
<arun> sorry
<arun> Beldar: yes
<xmetal> hmm
<Beldar> arun, Use the command line or the ubuntu software center.
<arun> Ben64: yes, but many guys uses this , so, I was asking how to fix that !!! If I don't violate the privacy !!
<arun> Beldar: can't I fix that thing ??
<arun> Beldar: I liked it but, I was wanting to fix the problem !!!
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: So
<Beldar> arun, never heard of it in 7 years of using ubuntu, ppa's are not supported here is all.
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: It crashed
<Ben64> arun: again, we cannot support that derivative here
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: And I can't ssh to it
<Ben64> geekmasterflash_: :(
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: So it's not just my monitor or xorg dying
<Ben64> geekmasterflash: so what are the actual things that prompt it to crash?
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: It's definately a system lockup
<Ben64> you said music and webcam? which apps
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: Firefox
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: Clementine
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: Flash
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: Basically nothing else
<Ben64> have you tried just one of those at a time
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: Yes, it's stable
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: I can watch youtube videos all day
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: Listen to music
<geekmasterflash_> Ben64: but the second I do this, whole system lock
<Ben64> what exactly is "this"
<awyea> hi im trying to configure outside access to my nginx server, but the port seems to be closed - i forwarded the port on the router, but the problem seems to be with my ubuntu server, either iptables or the firewall(which i think i disabled - not permanent) what should i try?
<Ben64> awyea: use nmap to verify the port is open on the correct interface
<zerooneone> how do i find the *actual* upstream version of ruby that's in ruby Version: 1.9.3.0-1ubuntu2.7 without installing it?
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Sorry, for some reason I couldnt send after changing my nick
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: "this" seems to be playing clementine and using the webcam, but it could also be using the sound and video at once
<Ben64> the only thing i could think of is a pulseaudio problem, but i'm biased against pulseaudio
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: I am not positive what is causing it other than right now, the second I play music and start chatting I am bound to crash within 5 minutes
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: You don't think it could be my video card?
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Alright, let me kill pulse audio and try it
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: See if that causes it to happen again
<awyea> k i scanned with nmap and it didnt show up. where do i start?
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: ... I can't seem to kill it, it just auto-relanched
<Ben64> geekmasterflash: try running the program(s) with pasuspender in front
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: So, pasuspnder clementine
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> or just "pulseaudio --kill"
<Ben64> i remove pulseaudio on every install i do, so i'm not 100% on whats best for a temporary disable
<YatharthROCK> Hi. When I connect to an external monitor on my ASUS laptop running 13.04, I get monitor flickering. Strange part is, it only happens in the areas where the desktop is visible, and not in other applications. It's driving me mad; what could be the cuase?
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Alright, no more pulseaudio
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: lol, and Clementine is now frozen
<Ben64> well thats better than your whole computer?
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Yes, lets see if I crash with it killed
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Chatting it up
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Hmm, now firefox is locking up
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: But it's not locking my whole computer
<Ben64> weird
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Without Pulse on neither program wants to launch
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: Well, firefox does but it dies the second I try to initalize my webcam and mix
<geekmasterflash> mic*
<chare> cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<chare> noop [deadline] cfq
<chare> what does that mean?
<chare> why are there three things listed
<robierob> guys i am trying to install ATI Radeon drivers for my card any one can help????
<robierob> web site isnt helping and i dont know what to do now
<wheatthin> !ati | robierob
<ubottu> robierob: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<robierob> ok i will look at it then come back
<Blaster> hey I accidentally made ubuntu full screen using a function key but it doesn't seem to be wanting to exit the fullscreen
<Blaster> vim is stuck full screen
<geekmasterflash> Anyone want to help me figure out why my computer keeps locking up?
<reisio> Blaster: F11 maybe?
<Blaster> reisio: yup thx
<reisio> geekmasterflash: works better if you just say what your problem is
<reisio> that way nobody has to type this boring explanation that I'm typing
<Nothing_Much> #ubuntu-arm is inactive, is there a problem with the dependencies for the Linux Kernel on Ubuntu 13.10?
<xangua> Nothing_Much: or maybe your question is too vage
<vedic> is it possible to find if somebody has tried logging into the server via Live CD? or single user mode?
<vedic> I checked "last reboot|less" and it says that few days back somebody had restarted the remote server. I want to know if he was successful in logging in by any means
<robierob> radoe stuff installed any one please can you assit so i can figure out whats the issue...
<Nothing_Much> xangua: I mean, I'm having dependency problems with upgrading to 3.11
<robierob> hey geekmasterflash :
<reisio> vedic: via live OS not really, not unless the BIOS keeps track
<reisio> vedic: physical access is guaranteed access, even if it's encrypted, to anyone with half a brain
<reisio> vedic: if you want to be aware of changes made to a system, then you need to take stock of what your system is made up of beforehand
<vedic> reisio: How to find login date times?
<reisio> /var/log/
<vedic> reisio: I only intend to find last couple of login attemps
<reisio> vedic: what will you do if you find out someone logged in?
<robierob> guys....i am having issues with grafix drivers dose any one in here know how to handle ATI radeons.....i am not total noob but i cant figur it our
<robierob> out
<vedic> reisio: My job is to inform it to senior admin with all possible details. Taking action or pinpointing the incedent is not my job. We have camera in place. If I can figure out the date and time, we can just look at the video recordings
<reisio> vedic: :p
<vedic> reisio: How to find in /var/log
<reisio> vedic: /var/log/ is a directory
<reisio> it's at /var/log/
<robierob> ATI's Scare poeple i know but please any help.... lol
<vedic> reisio: come on, I know its directory. Which file to track. Example "last reboot" tells me when the system was last rebooted
<vedic> Any command to give details like that
<Morph4me> ls /var/log see whats in there
<vedic> Morph4me: Thank you
<vedic> Anybody else?
<reisio> vedic: start with messages
<robierob> guys whats the terminal comand to list the current running video driver
<Morph4me> vedic: an example > cat /var/log/boot.log
<vedic> Morph4me: Thank you Morph4me
<reisio> robierob: sudo lspci -k | egrep 'VGA|use' | grep VGA -A 1
<robierob> reisio: do you know anything about ATI's radeon cards?>
<arun> Hello all guys
<robierob> thank you BTW
<reisio> robierob: I know literally certain amounts of things about ATI's radeon cards
<reisio> arun: 'lo
<robierob> well i just installed what i think is the ubuntu version of the ATI grafix card driver and i need help to make sure everything is on the up and up
<robierob> so i can start to work on why i cant play team fortress on steam... lol
<robierob> can you help me trouble shoot the os side of things
<reisio> robierob: glxinfo | egrep -i 'vendor|direct'
<zykotick9> reisio: lspci doesn't need sudo
<reisio> zykotick9: why not?
<robierob> reisio:   http://pastebin.com/Qau3A5he
<XMLnewbi> I installed terminator with sudo apt-get install terminator      how do i run it?   though it was just terminator but when I run that im getting       Bash: terminator:command not found
<Lope> I'm running out of space on my linux partition and need to make it bigger. what do you guys recommend? sda1 is NTFS windows 32GB, sda2 is Linux Swap 32GB (I have 32GB RAM), sda3 is linux 32GB, sda4 is Linux LVM (containing 1x 334GB volume) is 638GB. sda3 is running out of space. (750MB free) its got my home dir in it as well.
<zykotick9> reisio: 'cause you don't need to be root.  using sudo unnecessarily is unwise.
<reisio> robierob: okay, that isn't great :)
<robierob> lol freaking tell me about it... lol
<Lope> So I could either resize sda4 to make the LVM start later on the disk, and then resize sda3 to be bigger, or relocate my home dir onto LVM or something?
<reisio> zykotick9: so you don't know
<zykotick9> reisio: what?
<reisio> XMLnewbi: dpkg -L terminator | grep -i bin
<robierob> whats it saying in human terms....
<reisio> Lope: do you hibernate?
<robierob> only for the winter?
<reisio> Lope: you can clearly afford to go out and buy more storage :) it is cheap
<Lope> reisio: I'd like to but its not possible because my swap is encrypted and I haven't done the hack where the swap gets encrypted with a password instead of /dev/random
<reisio> robierob: it's not working enough to have useful info :)
<Lope> hibernation is not a priority but I'd like to get it working at some point.
<reisio> Lope: k
<robierob> how do we kill it and restart... i am faairly quick with terminal
<reisio> Lope: I'd get more space
<Lope> reisio: if you read more carefully my LVM is only half full
<reisio> Lope: 750MB is plenty of free space for a system you aren't actively generated many megs of data on
<Lope> dude my LVM is only half full
<reisio> Lope: put home in your lvm then
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: I fixed it!
<Lope> okay well this is what I need help with :)
<reisio> robierob: kill what?
<Lope> what about resizing the LVM partition to be smaller and sda3 to be bigger
<Lope> is that possible?
<reisio> Lope: yeah
<Lope> or is it safest/easiest to move home to LVM? my home is encfs
<robierob> everything.... lol it driving me crazy.... geekmaster helped eirlier but he dosent know much about grafix cards from ATI
<reisio> Lope: why do you have an lvm and then additional unix partitions not within it?
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Hello again robierob
<robierob> geek... i am hurting man... lol
<Ben64> geekmasterflash: how?
<reisio> robierob: can you pastebin lspci -n ?
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: I nuked xserver-xorg and switched drivers to nvidia-319-updates
<sgo11> hi, I saw many tcp connections from my localhost:22 to another IP address. why? how can I check if someone logging in my ssh server? thanks.
<Ben64> sgo11: should  be in your logs
<sgo11> 192.168.1.103:22 -- ip:random_port.
<zerooneone> sgo11: probably dictionary attacks
<Lope> reisio: because this is my first linux install that I use as a main system and I didn't know much about LVM. I didn't know you can run the entire system on LVM
<sgo11> Ben64, ssh logs?
<robierob> reisio: geekmasterflash:    http://pastebin.com/UP718Yts
<reisio> Lope: okay, well
<reisio> Lope: the long term ideal solution may well be to put everything into the lvm
<reisio> Lope: then you can resize things really easily in future
<Lope> reisio: initially sda4 was an extended partition with a NTFS partition inside it and linux kept corrupting it, and I couldn't preserve permissions copying files into it. it was a disaster. so I removed it then decided to experience LVM.
<XMLnewbi> bha what is this crazy bash crap. Im trying to do sudo rm keyinwrongplace.pub        and its replying back   bash: pub  event not found
<Lope> reisio: yeah I get that. is there an easy way to copy off my entire system and then reload it back onto LVM? :)
<geekmasterflash> robierob: .I am taking it you didn't get the drivers installed?
<sgo11> Ben64, zerooneone yeah, I saw those failed attempts in /var/log/auth.log. very weird. why do they want to do this?
<reisio> XMLnewbi: can you relay the command more precisely?
<robierob> i installed it as per the website
<Lope> can you run swap on LVM?
<robierob> this is where i am at after 6 hours
<reisio> Lope: you can do whatever in an LVM
<robierob> i might need a little more hand holding... :(
<sgo11> dictionary attacks will never succeed. my password is extremely long.
<reisio> Lope: it's a little involved after the fact, and resizing partitions isn't 100% (more like 90% safe)
<XMLnewbi> there is a file, a ssh in the wrong dir.          im trying to remove it.             sudo rm filename.pub                   it doest not delete, and returns          bash: ! .pub: event not found
<reisio> Lope: you got everything backed up?
<reisio> XMLnewbi: are you sure your command hasn't random spaces in it, like your IRC msgs?
<Lope> reisio: not really. I've got my important data backed up. but I don't have a full backup of my home dir or my linux fs etc.
<Nothing_Much> #ubuntu-arm is inactive, is there a problem with the dependencies for the Linux Kernel on Ubuntu 13.10?
<Ben64> sgo11: there are bots that try it all the time, its not a big deal unless you have a weak user/pass
<zerooneone> sgo11: i get 1000s of attempts. that's what happens if you use the standard sshd port
<reisio> Lope: well to be 100% safe you'd need one of those :p
<Ben64> Nothing_Much: unlikely
<zykotick9> sgo11: if you run an ssh server connetable from the internet, i'd HIGHLY suggest you look into use fail2ban
<reisio> Lope: and since you should really have one anyways...
<Lope> I just figured if it gets messed up I'll reinstall, but I suppose thats silly cos I'd have downtime.
<reisio> is it a server?
<Nothing_Much> Ben64: Then how come I can't upgrade my kernel from 3.4 to 3.11?
<XMLnewbi> yes...
<sgo11> Ben64, thanks.
<XMLnewbi> and if there was a typo it should do command not found
<Ben64> Nothing_Much: no idea, you should wait for #ubuntu-arm people to show up
<XMLnewbi> not that insaine bash crap
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Can you give me a better idea of where "here" is?
<sgo11> zerooneone, thanks. this is just home PCs. I will turn off DMZ setup in the home router.
<sgo11> zykotick9, thanks a lot. I will look into fail2ban. very useful for my server.
<robierob> geekmasterflash: ok.....i istalled the drivers from ...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver     and got rid of the others.... thats it... and its still not working
<tbird> i want to point http://mydomain.com to localhost in the hosts file. how do i do this?
<Ben64> tbird: it has example(s) in the file
<robierob> the driver or the card or something isnt running properly....geekmasterflash:
<tbird> i have: mydomain.com localhost
<tbird> it does not work
<robierob> terminals skills to the rescure geekmasterflash:
<tbird> what is the correct syntax?
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Give me a pastebin of sudo lspci -v -s 01:05.0
<Lope> at the moment sda2 is swap, sda3 is linux + home dir. sda4 is LVM. Can I back them up, then remove sda2+3+4 and make one LVM then copy my linuxFS onto a new volume, home onto its own volume, and another volume for data. how would I get grub working after that?
<zykotick9> geekmasterflash: you don't need sudo with lspci (don't use sudo unnecessarily)
<geekmasterflash> zykotick9: Woops
<robierob> geekmasterflash: http://pastebin.com/km5xUJMy
<geekmasterflash> robierob: You still dont have any drivers
<robierob> grrr.....k
<robierob> what the hell is this last 6 hour been my just fummbling around... grrrrr frustrating geekmasterflash:
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Did you make sure your card was compatable with the driver you installed?
<robierob> yes.... its a ati radeon rs690m   1200 series
<Lope> at the moment sda2 is swap, sda3 is linux + home dir. sda4 is LVM. Can I back them up, then remove sda2+3+4 and make one LVM then copy my linuxFS onto a new volume, home onto its own volume, and another volume for data. how would I get grub working after that?
<geekmasterflash> robierob: I might be wrong, since my experiance is only with nvidia cards, but I don't see a kernel driver in use: section on that pastebin
<Lope> oops sorry for repeating
<Lope> I meant to say at the moment sda2 is swap, sda3 is linux + home dir. sda4 is LVM. Can I back them up, then remove sda2+3+4 and make one LVM then copy my linuxFS onto a new volume, home onto its own volume, and another volume for data. how would I get grub working after that?
<robierob> kernal?
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Which is telling me that your card isn't using the driver
<robierob> ahhh
<robierob> k....
<Ben64> tbird: follow the syntax of the examples in the file...
<Lope> shit my clipboard fucked out sorry.
<zykotick9> geekmasterflash: i think you need -k with lspci to see the driver line
<robierob> we are back to this morning
<Ben64> Lope: watch the language here
<Lope> sorry. I can plug my HDD into another PC. I know how to backup, remove the partitions, create an LVM and volumes and copy the data back. but after that I dunno how to get grub working?
<geekmasterflash> zykotick9: Oh? I get the driver line with just -v -s
<Ben64> Lope: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair very good tool
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Okay, try zykotick9 's suggestion
<robierob> k command?
<tbird> this is the syntax: "127.0.0.1	localhost" this is what i did: "ragtrade.5gbfree.com	localhost" then i reboot, clear history and test, and bang it still goes to the live site instead of pointing back to the dev site
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Give me a pastebin of lspci -v -s -k 01:05.0
<zykotick9> geekmasterflash: ya, your -v does it (fyi, when you have 2 or more single letter switches, you can combine them "lspci -vs" type thing)
<tbird> @ Ben64
<Lope> can boot reparit get grub to boot linux from a LVM volume?
<Ben64> tbird: because you didn't follow the same pattern...
<robierob> geek master flash....   lspci: -s: Invalid slot number
<Lope> boot-repair I mean.
<tbird> then can you please explain it rather than act like a batman villain?
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Give me a pastebin of lspci -vsk 01:05.0
<robierob> k
<Ben64> tbird: come on, you can figure it out. 127.0.0.1 is what? localhost is what?
<robierob> geekmasterflash:     robert@robert-T-1616:~$ lspci -vsk 01:05.0
<robierob> lspci: -s: Invalid slot number
<geekmasterflash> robierob: lspci -vk 01:05.0
<tbird> ....
<robierob> ok
<tbird> DUDE
<geekmasterflash> robierob: I am dumb
<geekmasterflash> robierob: lspci -k 0s 01:05.0
<geekmasterflash> robierob: lspci -ks 01:05.0
<robierob> geek you just broke my terminal
<Ben64> geekmasterflash, robierob: s needs to be the final option before the address
<tbird> what is the correct syntax? the computer cant do it's job if im not typing it in right
<amitprakash> Hi, on my ubuntu system, packages installed using pip do not work in imports? how do i resolve this
<robierob>  lol
<robierob> k
<Ben64> tbird: seriously? you can't tell the difference between 127.0.0.1 and ragtrade.5gbfree.com ?
<geekmasterflash> Ben64: lol
<Kurvivor> hello! I want to share some folders/files from my ubuntu computer. What would be better: make a ftp server or share them using samba?
<zykotick9> amitprakash: just a side note, but installing software with pip isn't really an ubuntu issue...  it's like using a ppa - 3rd party stuff.  best of luck.
<tbird> 127 is source, both are on the source side. if this is not correct, you nor the file has explained otherwise
<robierob> ok.....so whats the call geekmasterflash?
<arun> Kurko: u can host an ftp server
<zykotick9> ftp must die!
<Ben64> tbird: hint: one is an ip address
<tbird> what is so hard about telling me what order to type words?
<Ben64> tbird: maybe hosting isn't your cup of tea
<tbird> im not hosting
<geekmasterflash> robierob: did you get the output from lspci -ks 01:05.0
<geekmasterflash> robierob: ?
<robierob> just a sec
<tbird> how is anyone ever supposed to learn if no one is willing to explain anything?
<Ben64> i just did
<Ben64> not my fault if you didn't listen
<helmut_> hi
<robierob> geekmasterflash:    http://pastebin.com/47vwmh6u
<tbird> you could have just said "127.0.0.1 mydomain.com" instead of dragging this out so long
<Ben64> tbird: or you could have followed the syntax from the one above like i told you
<geekmasterflash> robierob: As I thought, still no driver
<geekmasterflash> robierob: This is beyond me, but you at least know your problem
<robierob> k......
<Lope> tbird quit whining. if you want help you should be greatful you get help. try work on gratitude and kindness and you'll experience more of it from others.
<robierob> poop
<geekmasterflash> robierob: You've installed your driver, but it's not being used by your card
<robierob> ok
<robierob> lol
<tbird> you people would be fired in a day.
<Lope> tbird go away dude
<Ben64> !attitude | tbird
<ubottu> tbird: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<geekmasterflash> robierob: You probably need to write an xorg conf
<zerooneone> irc doesn't pay very well
<tbird> !attitude Ben64
<robierob> ahhh,.... i heard that some where
<geekmasterflash> robierob: I suggest asking for help with that in mind
<robierob> dont know how though
<Ben64> excuse me for trying to get  you to think, tbird
<robierob> ok
<geekmasterflash> robierob: I am not the one to help with that.
<geekmasterflash> robierob: But it's at least better than 6 hours of not knowing what is wrong
<Ben64> robierob: could you pastebin lspci?
<Ben64> robierob: and while you're at it, lsmod
<robierob> ok.........dose any one know how to write a xorg .confg   tweak to get my grafix card to use the driver i have?
<robierob> ok
<robierob> just a sec
<robierob> ben64:   dude here... tell me good news i am about to cry   http://pastebin.com/QcXq1PS4
<robierob> geekmasterflash: dude thanks for your time man....
<Ben64> robierob: preliminary googling shows that your card is no longer supported by the current amd driver
<robierob> ......i just installed a version from ubuntu site... and it says it was... :(
<robierob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<amitprakash> how do I reinstall all python pacakges
<Ben64> which version of ubuntu do you have?
<robierob> um i want to say 13.10.... its was from a CD i got in barnes and noble 3 days ago
<robierob> xubuntu
<Ben64> "lsb_release -a" to find out
<robierob> k
<robierob> 13.04 raring
<Ben64> and the page you linked to is about the open source driver
<robierob> i think so yes
<Ben64> not amd's driver. i would suggest to use the open source one, it has better support for older chips
<robierob> yes it has my card listed
<robierob> rs690m    1200 series
<robierob> ati radeon express
<devon_> Hello
<Ben64> robierob: did you do this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx
<robierob> ok....well ben64... lets take this trip.... lead the way
<robierob> yes..... only some thing were removed other didnt exist
<Alex____> When installing Ubuntu alongside Win7, I cannot install onto the SSD that Win7 is on. If I install to my HDD, my machine always loads into Win7 because I never hit the boot loader that (I assume) was installed onto the HDD
<Alex____> Has anyone seen this before?
<robierob> should i try again to make sure?
<Ben64> robierob: can't hurt
<robierob> ok give me 5 mins
<grahamsavage> SystemError: E:The package astrill needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. << Ubuntu Software Center is broken and this is the error in the log file
<grahamsavage> how can i fix it
<robierob> ben64:   done
<robierob> restart?
<Ben64> one more thing before
<robierob> ok
<Ben64> grep -i radeon /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<robierob> ben64:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf:blacklist radeonfb
<Ben64> ok thats fine
<robierob> k
<mollison> if i buy a USB cd/dvd reader/writer, do i need to worry about buying one for which drivers are specifically available, or is that typically not a problem?
<robierob> restart?
<Ben64> sure
<robierob> k see you in 5
<Ben64> mollison: i've never seen that be a problem
<Artemis3> mollison, not a problem
<mollison> ok, awesome, thanks guys
<grahamsavage> can anyone help me with my ubuntu software problem?
<grahamsavage> i can't open it
<robierob> ben64: back
<amitprakash> Hi, I am getting a  libpq-dev : Depends: libpq5 (= 9.1.10-0ubuntu12.04) but 9.2.4-0ppa1~lucid is to be installed , how do I resolve this/
<robierob> ben64 ok how do i check the drivers?
<Beldar> grahamsavage, run software-center and look for errors
<Ben64> robierob: lshw -C VIDEO
<robierob> ok
<grahamsavage> i get this: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a70cfb36722eaffcc535
<grahamsavage> i've got no idea how to fix it though
<Ben64> robierob: or try running glxgears or something to see if you got 3d
<zykotick9> Ben64: lshw does need sudo i believe (why i don't like it ;)
<Ben64> zykotick9: it doesn't actually :)
<robierob> ben64 ok just a sec
<amitprakash> Anyone?
<amitprakash_> Hi, I am getting a  libpq-dev : Depends: libpq5 (= 9.1.10-0ubuntu12.04) but 9.2.4-0ppa1~lucid is to be installed , how do I resolve this?
<robierob> ben64:    http://pastebin.com/1JiwqVgT
<Beldar> grahamsavage, seems like a broken package were did you get astrill?
<zykotick9> amitprakash_: my 2 issues with your question 1) PPA and 2) Lucid
<grahamsavage> belder: sudo dpkg -i astrill-setup-linux64.deb
<grahamsavage> but i don't know how to revert it or uninstall it or whatever
<Beldar> grahamsavage, you can tab complete nicks, I believe astril is not in the repos, where did you get it from.
<amitprakash_> zykotick9, its on an amazon ec2 server
<grahamsavage> Beldar: i downloaded it from the astrill website
<grahamsavage> the issue is i seem unable to remove it or reinstall it
<geekmasterflash> robierob: WHat happens when you run glxgears?
<robierob> hmmm
<robierob> you got it?
<geekmasterflash> robierob: Got what?
<robierob> check you private tab
<robierob> nothing aperenty
<zykotick9> Ben64: while i do get a "WARNING: you should run this program as super-user." it seems to output fine (with my -c VIDEO test anyways).  THANKS!  i wonder if that's changed, cause i swear that used to need sudo just to run...
<Beldar> grahamsavage, Technically we do not support 3rd party apps, however I found this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/237352/software-center-internal-error-astrill-vpn-install
<grahamsavage> Beldar: ah thankyou for that.. I can't actually open the page because it's blocked
<grahamsavage> ok it's not.. just loaded
<grahamsavage> :)
<robierob> any one elese have ATI grafix cards they were able the slay the monster of driver installs?
<robierob> ben64: you alive?
<Ben65_> robierob: yeah
<robierob> lol....
<robierob> you upgraded?
<robierob> whats next?
<TDGPU> how could I add sftp?
<TDGPU> wht should i tweak in the sshd?
<droimerak> hello to all
<zykotick9> TDGPU: scp/sftp should work OOTB?
<droimerak> im looking an app. a web editor PHP, somebody can help me?
<TDGPU> zykotick9: no it says refused connection
<aeon-ltd> droimerak: maybe try the php channel?
<zykotick9> TDGPU: can you ssh normally with that user?
<droimerak> thanks aeon!!!
<TDGPU> zykotick9: yes i am connected to my server via ssh connection right now
<zykotick9> TDGPU: that's odd - i got nothin'.  best of luck.
<robierob> ben65_: geekmasterflash: dude thanks for the help but i am caling it a night.....we aint getting anywhere.....ill try more tommorow....thank you
<TDGPU> anyone knows if there is a line in sshd config file to allow SFTP?
<reisio> TDGPU: should be allowed by default
<KillerD34tH> hello
<reisio> hi
<KillerD34tH> wuzup?
<cspeak> Hello
<KillerD34tH> hi
<iceroot> TDGPU: michael@bestian:~$ grep sftp /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<iceroot> Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<iceroot> TDGPU: and yes, sftp is enabled by default, when a user is allowed to use ssh, he can also use sftp
<pabix> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 x64 on an Hp Pavilion TS 15 Notebook PC. The installer runs fine, but the LiveCD or the OS after installation have a X11 startup problem (low graphics mode). Is this a known problem? How can I troubleshoot it please?
<TDGPU> pabix: did you do the 5 steps ofter installation? it looks like missing your VC driver.
<menchari> hello
<menchari> how to know my current nvidia driver?
<pabix> Does anyone know what 5 steps TDGPU was talking about?
<nopcall> menchari: dpkg -l|grep -i nvidia
<eni> since yestarday when playing grooveshark/youtube videos my audio kinda glitches.. how can i see why?
<sandman13> what does icon pack means? does it contain icons for close, maximize, minimize?
<bekks> sandman13: that depends on the context.
<bazhang> sandman13, you'd want gnome-tweak-tool , or unity-tweak-tool for that
<sandman13> bazhang: actually i'm using xfce4
<bazhang> sandman13, then ask a clearer question, as it's not apparent what you seek
<sandman13> there's icon theme section in xfce-look.org but i'm confused whether that would install icons for close, minimize buttons
<bekks> sandman13: you have to take a look at the specific package then. We dont know what those authors do and dont.
<sandman13> okay bekks
<xsi> how to upgrade php5.3 to php5.5?
<bekks> xsi: Depends on your Ubuntu release.
<xsi> 3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<bekks> xsi: Thats a kernel version, not an Ubuntu release.
<bekks> xsi: pastebin "lsb_release -a" please.
<Ben64> hasn't been 3.2 for a while
<xsi> precise
<bekks> xsi: Thats not the ouput of "lsb_release -a".
<bekks> *output
<xsi> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<xsi> Distributor ID:	Zorin
<bekks> xsi: Use a pastebin.
<bekks> !pastebin | xsi
<ubottu> xsi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> zorin isn't even supported here
<bekks> And being on Zorin OS - you are out of support in here. Please seek support for your distribution, since you dont have Ubuntu.
<hosam> Hello ubuntu's
<reisio> 'lo
<hosam> i need help with php5 bundled
<hosam> who can help with this
<hosam> using ubuntu 12.04.03 php5.3.10
<pirret> i am stuck, munin on ubuntu 13.10 giving me an error "You don't have permission to access /munin on this server."
<pirret> i have googled stuff, made Allow from all changes to /etc/munin/apache.conf
<pirret> but still getting same error
<Ben64> what is munin and how did you install it
<pirret> if you don't know what it is, beter that you don't even try to help
<pirret> +t
<Ben64> wow, fine then
<hosam> Ben
<hosam> can you help with servers
<pirret> because it seem to have all kind of issues on ubuntu
<hosam> such as php apache
<Ben64> hosam: you'd have to give details on your problem first
<pirret> and i installed it following steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/munin.html
<pirret> which don't metion anything about this no permussion stuff, but google is full of it, but none of those are good for me
<hosam> sure
<hosam> i have problem with php5-gd bundled
<hosam> that the ubuntu php5 packeg
<Kroach> which version of Ubuntu had GCC 4.3.3?
<pirret> apache error.log has lines like [client 192.168.100.5:33686] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/cache/munin/www
<iceroot> Kroach: packages.ubuntu.com
<Kroach> iceroot: thanks
<qwebirc716433> hello
<qwebirc716433> can anyone help me?
<arpd> Does anyone know how I can disable the "alt-rightclick" binding in Ubuntu 13.10? It's driving me nuts.
<reisio> qwebirc716433: nope
<hosam> Hello guys
<reisio> 'lo
<MajSlayer> hey guys new to linux, how to i open a port with for full access?
<MajSlayer> using unbuntu 13.10
<Ben64> just run something on the port, by default there isn't a firewall that is stopping things
<MajSlayer> ahh well this is a dedicated server install, think they block some stuff by default
<MajSlayer> how would i check?
<MajSlayer> iptables ?
<MajSlayer> at least that's what they told me..lol
<wildc4rd> how can I delete a folder created in/by root?
<ikonia> wildc4rd: how did you create it as root
<wildc4rd> it was an installation in terminal using sudo
<ikonia> wildc4rd: using sudo to remove it then would be the solution
<ikonia> wildc4rd: be aware of the damage it may do though
<kkkkkkk> hi all, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and there is a problem irritating me a lot, many times my laptop cd drive ejects automatically and when i re insert , it ejects again, and it happens 2-3 times, and then it stay closed. It happens at random time, but after few minutes of logging in.
<kkkkkkk> how to solve that??
<kkkkkkk> i reinstalled but same problem
<kkkkkkk> firstly i supposed, button may be pressed accidently, but this is a problem
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk,  sounds like a hardware issue.  short circuit of the eject key would do just as you describe
<ikonia> kkkkkkk: I used to see this with certain CD brands years ago when it couldn't always read them
<ikonia> it used to take 3 - 4 goes and then it would read them, I can't remember the brand.
<wildc4rd> ikonia, ran gksu nautilus, I still find the gui easier than command line, lol
<wildc4rd> thanks though
<pecc> how in tarnation do I format an USB that is a live CD... tried disk utilities, says "Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)"
<kkkkkkk> No, Drive is all right, i have windows also, it never happened there
<ikonia> pecc: are you using the USB while trying to format it ?
<wheatthin> lol
<kkkkkkk> ikonia: problem is not with reading a DVD, tray is empty and it is ejecting automatically, at random intervals
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: i can confirm that hardware is all right because then same problem will also appear on windows, but it never happend on windows a single time
<kkkkkkk> i usually switch between windows and linux according to work and sometimes to change the look and feel, that's why i have  dual boot system
<kkkkkkk> anybody used KINGSOFT office here?? on linux
<aleandro> ciao a tutti
<pecc> ikonia: nope, nothing should be using it right now
<aleandro> c'è qualcuno italiano?
<PorTa> hola.
<ikonia> kkkkkkk: seeing as it's a windows product and not for linux, I suspect not
<ikonia> pecc: how are you trying to format it ?
<PorTa> habla alguein español?
<ikonia> !es | PorTa
<ubottu> PorTa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LjL> spricht jemand deutsch?
<pecc> ikonia: via Disk Utility, Format Disk > Don't overwrite, compatible with all systems (MBR/DOS)
<kkkkkkk> no, it is also available for linux also, WPS community something, is it a good replacement of microsoft office, i mean  i read somewhere on internet and saw some screenshots that it provides better compatibility with micro's documents
<ikonia> kkkkkkk: their site only shows windows
<bekks> !de | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kkkkkkk> let me give you the link
<PorTa> no entender..
<ikonia> kkkkkkk: I don't want the link
<LjL> PorTa: el canal para español es #ubuntu-es
<LjL> PorTa: da /join #ubuntu-es   por entrar
<PorTa> »pero, quiero aprender ingles..
<PorTa> u.u
<kkkkkkk> http://wps-community.org/
<ikonia> kkkkkkk: "I don't want the link"
<PorTa> xD
<kkkkkkk> this is the link, o sorry, u dont' want the link
<kkkkkkk> i didn't read it,
<kkkkkkk> sorry :(
<wheatthin> of course :P
<LjL> PorTa: ##english es un buen canal por aprender inglés. pero #ubuntu solamente es para soporte de Ubuntu
<bekks> 21!es | PorTa
<bekks> !es | PorTa
<ubottu> PorTa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PorTa> »LjL, ahhh y qe es ubuntu?
<PorTa> algun juego?
<kkkkkkk> has anyone used it http://wps-community.org/ , i am looking for a review, before downloading 150 MB, because i have slow internet connection
<bekks> kkkkkkk: What if someone used it?
<kkkkkkk> bekks: pro and cons
<LjL> PorTa, no pero por favor, no sigues hablando español aqui... #ubuntu-es o ##english
<kkkkkkk> look and feel
<bekks> kkkkkkk: Thats not related to Ubuntu, isnt it?
<kkkkkkk> better than libre office or not?
<bekks> !best| kkkkkkk
<ubottu> kkkkkkk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kkkkkkk> bekks: that's it
<pecc> ikonia: was using "that gears icon on top right", found out the partition specific one now and it gives another error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6462929/
<phone_lhanjian> ubuntu crash again.
<kkkkkkk> bekks: My Laptop DVD Drive, ejects automatically, without any soft or hard command from my side, why this is happening in ubuntu, and not in windows, i mean if this is hardware problem then it will behave same in windows also
<kkkkkkk> bekks: how to solve such kind of issue?
<bekks> kkkkkkk: I never experienced such issues.
<kkkkkkk> bekks: that's good
<kkkkkkk> but i am experiencing the same , at random times after logging in
<nashant> Hey, I've got a problem trying to install percona. It keeps saying Depends libc6 (>=2.17) but 2.15-0ubuntu10.5 is to be installed. How can I fix this?
<mrbean33s> hello guys
<bekks> nashant: Please pastebin the entire output.
<DFZ> Das ist ein englischer Kanal. Es gibt aber auch einen deutschen Kanal: "/join #ubuntu-de"
<nashant> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6462949/
<picca> downloading latest version of Ubuntu .. can't wait to try it
<bekks> nashant: And please pastebin "lsb_release -a"
<soman> I need a soft to monitor some webpages for modification/updates. Is there any?
<goxl> hello
<picca> hi goxl
<nashant> I didn't reboot after a dist-upgrade
<bekks> soman: chrome, firefox, etc - generally every browser.
<soman> bekks: ok, but I need it automatically
<bekks> soman: Then you would have to mirror the entire site. I doubt you actually want to do that.
<nashant> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6462973/
<nashant> bekks: I did a dist-upgrade, but it's still reporting precise...?
<bekks> nashant: Of course. If you want to update to 12.10, then to 13.04, then to 13.10,... you have to use do-release-upgrade
<nashant> ah right
<nashant> No, I don't wanna do that
<nashant> Stick with the LTS
<MonkeyDust> nashant  try do-release-upgrade
<bekks> nashant: Then you cant use percona.
<nashant> what? really? How come?
<bekks> nashant: percona requires a newer libc than the one in 12.04
<MonkeyDust> what's percona?
<nashant> MonkeyDust: drop in replacement for mysql
<nashant> I suppose it's only a few months for the next LTS release
<bekks> nashant: Whats wrong with mysql? :)
<nashant> after some reading, percona looks better
<bekks> nashant: Because...?
<nashant> For my purposes though, it probably makes no difference whatsoever
<bekks> nashant: Besides the fact that it seems they do use an older codebase than mysql?
<nashant> In performance testing it seems to come out over mysql
<ikonia> nashant: independant performance testing or on the vendors website
<soman> bekks: I need something like that http://www.cmcode.co.uk/webmon/
<nashant> independent as far as I can see. Or that's what people are reporting
<ikonia> nashant: "people" ?
<gordonjcp> nashant: why not just use mysql?
<goxl> Some people use SDL2 it?
<nashant> gordonjcp: That's what I'm gonna do for the moment
<nashant> ikonia: yeah....you know....people...
<nashant> "Them"
<ikonia> nashant: no, I don't, I've never heard of the software, nor heard of performance results from it so "what people"
<gordonjcp> nashant: ever heard of "premature optimisation"?
<WinstonSmith> is the root of all evil!
<nashant> gordonjcp: I think one of my friends went to a therapist for that
<marcin_> mj
<marcin_> kkk
<gordonjcp> nashant: quick car analogy - I have a 1988 Citroën CX, and my mate has a 1988 Porsche 924
<arpd> Does anyone know how I can disable the "alt-rightclick" binding in Ubuntu 13.10? It's driving me nuts.
<gordonjcp> nashant: now, my mate's 924 *in theory* with all its tweaking and tuning of its all-alloy 2.2 litre engine making 150bhp ought to outperform the 2.2 litre all-alloy engine in the CX that makes 115bhp
<gordonjcp> *however*
<nashant> ikonia: Well after reading the three options seem to be mysql, mariadb or percona. mariadb has lots of myisam optimizations, percona has xtradb (a replacement for innodb)
<gordonjcp> the Porsche is considerably more highly-"optimised" than the Citroën and that comes with reliability penalties
<MajSlayer> http://pastebin.com/7gQGASwp Trying to install Red5-Server on ubuntu 13.10 get this error, any ideas how to fix it?
<ikonia> MajSlayer: looking at that output I'd "guess" it's not designed for ubuntu 13.10 and is installing from either a local deb/3rd party repo and the init system is not compatible
<ikonia> MajSlayer: note that is a guess from the limited output
<pirret> gordonjcp: there is no car more unreliable than Citroën ;D
<pirret> french cars in general are shit
<pirret> back to topic ->
<ikonia> pirret: no need for that language please
<pirret> shit fuck ass
<pirret> oops
<MajSlayer> ikonia could i downgrade to 13.04 somehow? maybe that would help?
<ikonia> MajSlayer: I don't think so, where is this package being installed from ?
<MajSlayer> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> MajSlayer: really ? it's in the repo,
<ikonia> !info red5-server
<ubottu> red5-server (source: red5): flash streaming server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~svn4374-3 (saucy), package size 108 kB, installed size 340 kB
<ikonia> MajSlayer: well, I'm wrong it is in the repo
<Boneheads1999> I need help.  I have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (with Unity Shell).  I want to move the launcher from the left to the bottom (vertical).  And then I want to make it similar to OSX (Macintosh/Apple), and make it so when the cursor rolls over an Icon, that icon gets bigger in size, along with icons near it.
<goxl> 有人会用SDL吗
<ikonia> MajSlayer: I thought you'd have setup an external repo based on /usr/local/installers/red5 in your path in the pastebin output
<ikonia> MajSlayer: ok, lets just clarify, what's in /usr/local/installersred5 ?
<RickyB98> goxl, 你好！：）
<MajSlayer> ahh red5rc1
<MajSlayer> just a tar... i just used apt-get install red5-server
<ikonia> MajSlayer: ok, so there is nothing in there/been run from there that could have changed your install path, good
<ikonia> MajSlayer: run apt-cache policy red5-server
<Boneheads1999> Basically, I want to turn my Unity Launcher into an OSX-like Dock.
<MajSlayer> k one sec
<MajSlayer> http://pastebin.com/5Sjj4R0L
<MajSlayer> there ya go ikonia
<ikonia> MajSlayer: that's interesting, it looks like it's installed it just couldn't start it
<MajSlayer> aye
<ikonia> MajSlayer: I thought it failed to install because it couldn't start it (reading your output)
<MajSlayer> no seemed to install just fine
<MajSlayer> its the starting thats the problem
<ikonia> MajSlayer: what happens if you try to start it manually
<ikonia> MajSlayer: is it just the init script thats broken, or is it actually failing to start
<MajSlayer> how would i go about that?
<MajSlayer> new to linux pretty much, used it 10 years ago
<ikonia> MajSlayer: I don't know what the application is so I don't know how to start it manually, you'd have to check that
<goxl> 有人会用SDL吗
<bekks> !cn | goxl
<ubottu> goxl: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MajSlayer> that i can google one sec.
<goxl> tnk
<MajSlayer> ahh samething failed
<ikonia> MajSlayer: same thing ?
<cer> hi everybody! Do you know of a microblogging client that allows you to post at the same time on different social network websites? In particular, I need google+ and twitter.
<ikonia> MajSlayer: how did you try to start it ?
<MajSlayer> did a service red5-server start
<ikonia> MajSlayer: that's using the init script
<ikonia> MajSlayer: so that's not proving anything
<MajSlayer> oh
<MajSlayer> how would i locate where it was installed?
<ikonia> MajSlayer: search for the binary, however I suspect it will be /usr/bin
<MajSlayer> well looked in /usr/bin nothing in there that even starts with the letter r
<MajSlayer> argh shame there isn't more info about Red5 on the internet
<MajSlayer> ahh this it goes to /usr/share
<MajSlayer> i'll check there
<PinkSwing> Good morning. Does anyone know a broadband connectivity monitor for Ubuntu? I have intermittent internet connectivity problems and I want to log it for a few hours to see when and for how long the connection goes down.
<PinkSwing> Or would I just set ping running with the output piped into a file?
<alazyworkaholic> switching users in 13.10 frequently lands me at an unresponsive black screen with a flashing cursor. I can restart by ¨service lightdm restart¨ but I lose my work and it´s a real inconvenience. Does anyone know what log file might help diagnose the problem, or if there´s anything else I can do?
<eni> hello, has anyone encountered pulseaudio problems (glitches)?
<cfhowlett> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<eni> I'm having glitches when playing audio (flash/mplayer). After having a look at the pulseaudio logs : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6462693/ i see something like alsa-sink] alsa-sink.c: Underrun!
<eni> I can't seem to find a fix about this
<eni> cfhowlett, any idea?
<cfhowlett> eni, I've not seen/heard of the type of error your getting..  Ask again in channel.  Lots of smart people here.
<eni> ok, thanks
<SASDOE> hi all
<krayze> what is this ???
<SASDOE> quick question, what solution would you recommend to regularly backup code automatically to a remote server?
<SASDOE> with versionning
<Cor> Ìû
<snql> it is greeting
<A1Recon> Where is the installation directory for any program in Ubuntu?
<Wikiadmin> tar+cron+rsync?
<SASDOE> depends usually something with /bin in it
<SASDOE> how do i do versionning with rsync ?
<SASDOE> without clobbering and keeping only differences
<cfhowlett> !incremental
<SASDOE> cfhowlett is that for me?
<snql> A1Recon: local/share
<snql> home folder is installation directory
<SASDOE> depends on how he installed it really
<SASDOE> i have installed apps in /usr/bin /usr/sbin /sbin /bin and $HOME/bin
<hitsujiTMO> don't forget /opt                   non repo stuff usually go there
<A1Recon> how do i install a program from the tgz file?
<SASDOE> ture
<SASDOE> true
<SASDOE> extract it the read the README
<bekks> A1Recon: Which program?
<hitsujiTMO> A1Recon: read the provided readme file or instructions where you got it from
<TechKno> Is there a way to install Ubuntu onto an external hard drive wihtout a live USB/CD?
<A1Recon> bekks: Arduino IDE
<hitsujiTMO> !debootstrap | TechKno
<ubottu> TechKno: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<SASDOE> he would still need a live media of some sort
<TechKno> Okay thank you
<SASDOE> or at least to my knowledge
<hitsujiTMO> SASDOE: not if hes doing it from an existing environment
<TechKno> Some reason my pc will no longer boot from USB so I'm having to do it that way
<hitsujiTMO> TechKno: the only other thing you can do is dd an installed image
<rigo88> what should i type in the command line if i want to install a "minimal system" of ubuntu 12.04 server? normally i should press F4 and choose install minimal system. but i created the usb installer with "unetbootin"
<Razkin> rigo88, please run rm -rf /
<SASDOE> dont!
<LjL> !danger | rigo88
<ubottu> rigo88: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cfhowlett> !danager
<cfhowlett> !danger
<LjL> Razkin: do you think you're funny? because you aren't
<Razkin> LjL, I am very funny.
<cfhowlett> Razkin, not sure if you're stupid or think you're funny.  Either way, stop it.
<Razkin> ok sorry guys
<Razkin> I was just tryna make a joke, jeez.
<Razkin> very serious people in here
<LjL> Razkin: hardly funny when people lose their data
<A1Recon> Razkin: Joke? Losing data is joke for you?
<SASDOE> rigo88: what do you mean by minimal?
<cfhowlett> Razkin, telling an inexperienced user to nuke their system isn't funny.  nor will it be tolerated.  see the code of conduct.
<A1Recon> cfhowlett: +1
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: unetbootin should create the image with that option available. if not try an alternative usb creator such as ubuntus startup disk creator
<SASDOE> so does anyone know how to do versionning in rsync?
<arma_> hello guys
<rigo88_> sorry. pc was frozn
<bekks> SASDOE: There is no versioning in rsync.
<hkan> hello guys, anyone know why does indicator-cpufreq is in the messages panel in gnome 3.8 ?
<Ben64> SASDOE: could you explain what you mean by that
<bekks> SASDOE: You have to use something like rdiff-backup
<arma_> i have a problem,anyone that can help?
<CrimsonIdol> Why are there no good photo organizers?
<cfhowlett> SASDOE, never used it, nor am I 100% on versioning.  I believe rsync will do incremental backups ... don't know how to set that up thought.
<hitsujiTMO> SASDOE: erm, rysync to a directory created with the name of the version
<rigo88_> so what is the command line command for minimal system?
<Razkin> bekks: after running the 'rm -rf /' command, data is recoverable, yes? because, I thought, if deleting data was that fast and easy, why is formatting so slow?
<bekks> CrimsonIdol: there are, digikam e.g.
<cfhowlett> CrimsonIdol, shotwell
<bekks> Razkin: When having a backup, data is recoverable.
<SASDOE> Ben64: i would like to regularly backup source code to my personnal server, keeping up to say 10 versions of the same file, but keeping only differences
<Ben64> Razkin: stop posting that stuff. it's not helpful, its not easily recoverable
<hitsujiTMO> SASDOE: is this daily backups?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, he's already been warned.
<cer> hi everybody! Do you know of a microblogging client that allows you to post at the same time on different social network websites? In particular, I need google+ and twitter..
<MonkeyDust> SASDOE  is this useful http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<Ben64> cfhowlett: yeah but he posted the command again...
<MajSlayer> Invocation of init method failed; nested exception is java.net.BindException: Address already in use <-- any idea on how to fix?
<cfhowlett> !ops|Razkin,   rm -rf /
<ubottu> Razkin,   rm -rf /: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<SASDOE> hitsujiTMC: actually around evry other 30 minutes
<rigo88_> please?
<Ben64> SASDOE: i'm sure its possible, but its not built into it, you'd need some kind of custom script to do it
<cfhowlett> bazhang, tyvm
<Ben64> SASDOE: i think you'd be better off with something designed for that task
<arma_> i cant switch between my gpu and the intel graphics
<SASDOE> and would git not be a better solution then? or owncloud?
<hkan> I installed indicator-cpufreq but it is shown in the messages panel, not in the gnome shell at upper screen, why?
<Ben64> yeah i'd use git
<TechKno> I have ubuntu installed on VMware player, is there a command that'll install it onto an external hard drive?
<MonkeyDust> SASDOE  the people in #bash can help you better with custom script
<bekks> TechKno: No. Use a liveCD/USB to install it outside a vm.
<SASDOE> ok i think i'll try git
<arma_> i cant switch between my gpu and the intel graphics
<arma_> anyone?to know about nvidia optimus?
<bekks> !optimus | arma_
<SASDOE> MonkeyDust: actually i think i read someplace that one could both boot or virtualize an os on their hard drive
<bekks> hmm.
<SASDOE> i'd google it
<cfhowlett> !nvidia|arma_,
<ubottu> arma_,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ben64> arma_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<TechKno> bekks: Some reason after trying to do that before, my bios won't detect a live usb
<bekks> TechKno: Then use a livecd.
<TechKno> bekks: Okay I'll try it now.
<arma_> i have done that,but nothing.still have a problem
<arma_> when im scrolling down in sites or i watch a movie
<arma_> something like a line apeears in my screen
<A1Recon> Wow that ops intervention was epic on so many levels....
<Ben64> arma_: i wish i could help you more, but i don't have any optimus systems
<arma_> :(
<Ben64> i think the newer versions of xorg and xrandr and nvidia drivers have more native support for optimus
<arma_> i install drivers bumblebee but nthng
<Ben64> maybe it's in 13.10 or 14.04
<arma_> you say to use for 13.04 versions?
<Ben64> you have to activate it per app by using 'optirun'
<hitsujiTMO> SASDOE: simplest solution to to ryscny to a versioned folder named as: BACKUP_DIR="backup-$(date +%Y-%m-%d--%H-%M)"; mkdir "$BACKUP_DIR";
<arma_> yes,but when i do that,i have a error
<Ben64> what's the error
<hitsujiTMO> SASDOE: then rsync to $BACKUP_DIR
<arma_> bublebee is not running
<arma_> something like this
<arma_> now i dont have nvidia drivers installed
<CrimsonIdol> bekks, cfhowlett gThumb, F-Spot, Shotwell are all horrible. Haven't looked at digiKam. This is for a friend and I really don't feel like installing KDE just for a photo organizer. Picasa is obviously out of the question... removes too many dependancies.
<bekks> CrimsonIdol: You dont need to install KDE, you need to install digikam.
<cfhowlett> CrimsonIdol, wait 1
<arma_> when i type sudo lshw -C video
<arma_> i have
<arma_> *-display UNCLAIMED
<Ben64> you don't need to install kde to use the libraries
<arma_>        description: 3D controller
<arma_>        product: GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M]
<arma_>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<arma_>        physical id: 0
<Ben64> !pastebin | arma_
<ubottu> arma_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arma_> display ubclaimed?
<cfhowlett> CrimsonIdol,   www.reddit.com/r/FOSSPhotography    http://www.rileybrandt.com/2012/07/31/linux-photo-1/
<arma_> thank you btw
<SASDOE> hitsujiTMO: but then i would have up to 10 copies of the same file
<SASDOE> of different versions
<SASDOE> hitsujiTMO: whereas i would like to only save one full snapshot and plenty diffenrences snapshots
<hitsujiTMO> SASDOE: maybe use git then?
<SASDOE> i was told tar could work on the git chan
<SASDOE> hitsujiTMO: problem with git is that it is project oriented, and i would like to backup an entire directory, full of different projects
<danux> i get this error when trying to "make" /usr/bin/ld: ../pdf/libmaitreya_pdf.a(pdffontmanager.o): undefined reference to symbol 'FcPatternAddInteger'
<danux> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libfontconfig.so: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<danux> how to fix this .  please help
<hitsujiTMO> SASDOE: normally i'd use git bungle for backing up git repos. i have all my repos in a single directory and the backup script runs through the directory list and bundles each repo to a nfs share
<hitsujiTMO> s/bungle/bundle
<tigerL> 怎么没人
<huyinghuan> Hello .  I got a VPS and default install ubuntu 10.10  . but I found the source.list  can't be used(when I apt-get install vim or other software,some errors is 404)  ,where can i get useable source list ?
<cfhowlett> !cn|tigerL,
<ubottu> tigerL,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | huyinghuan 10.10 is eol
<ubottu> huyinghuan 10.10 is eol: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SASDOE> i must say this ubottu impresses me
<cfhowlett> huyinghuan, best thing to do is stop and upgrade to a supported version: I suggest 12.04 Long Term Support.  Then update to 14.04 LTS in April
<cfhowlett> SASDOE, it is rather intuitive, isn't it.
<huyinghuan> the VPS can't update :'(
<SASDOE> huyinghuan: are you paying for this?? if so, stop!
<cfhowlett> ^^^
<huyinghuan> yes . I buy it today.
<cfhowlett> why?  WHY?
<cfhowlett> get your money back
<SASDOE> immediatly
<hitsujiTMO> huyinghuan: reinstall with a supported ubuntu template
<hitsujiTMO> huyinghuan: what company is this that are supplying templates of outdated operating systems?
 * cfhowlett bets on china ...
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Almost every VPS hosting company does.
<nispro> hello, have question non releated to linux. anyonne know the minimum lenght of a tp cabel from switch to pc? diffrent answers all the time from google :/
<huyinghuan> It's my first  experience  to buy VPS:'(
<cfhowlett> huyinghuan, can you return and get your money back?
<bekks> nispro: Minimum cable length for TP cables are ~15cm
<SASDOE> huyinghuan: next time choose a vps with an up to date OS
<nispro> bekks: thank you =)
<danux> i get this error when trying to "make" /usr/bin/ld: ../pdf/libmaitreya_pdf.a(pdffontmanager.o): undefined reference to symbol 'FcPatternAddInteger'
<danux>  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libfontconfig.so: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<danux> how to fix this  .  please help
<hitsujiTMO> huyinghuan: your hosting panel should have reinstallation templates so you can reinstall another oOS. just install a supported version of ubuntu ( recommend 12.04 for server )
<SASDOE> huyinghuan: which is very easy to spot in ubuntu as the first to digits are year and last two month of release
<huyinghuan> yes .
<SASDOE> hitsujiTMO: why would a vps default to 10.04?
<bekks> SASDOE: because 10.04 is still supported.
<hitsujiTMO> SASDOE: i'm presuming it wasn't defaulted and was just the first on the list of templates
<MajSlayer> ahh thank god, i got red5 working.lol
<SASDOE> good thinking
<MajSlayer> freaking had to close putty, even after i killed java
<danux> can anyone see what i post here ?
<ikonia> danux: yes
<MajSlayer> nope cant see a thing
<cfhowlett> danux, yes we see you
<hitsujiTMO> danux: you prob haven't installed the build dependencies
<danux> hitsujiTMO,  i think i have  :(
<hitsujiTMO> danux: what app are you trying to build?
<SASDOE> danux: how did you install? with apt-get?
<SASDOE> danux: sorry didn't read full question
<auronandace> !checkinstall | danux
<ubottu> danux: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<danux> http://saravali.de   there is an app calld Maitreya   i have compiled it many times in previos ubuntu versions
<SASDOE> wow that's really cool never heard of it before
<SASDOE> checkinstall i mean
<danux> its an astrology app
<danux> :D
<hitsujiTMO> danux: if libfontconfig.so is installed as a version such as: libfontconfig.so.1.23     you may need to symlink the file: ln -s libfontconfig.so.1.23 libfontconfig.so
<danux> hitsujiTMO,    ahaa i will try it and inform u immediately
<mika__> Usually i have got windows working with linux, but today i installed linux and this computer cant see windows 7 anymore. i have only one efi boot partition and its linux disk. i have two hdd, linux is on ssd.
<danux> hitsujiTMO,   apt package name is libfontconfig1  --  so i think that is what causing this bug :D
<auronandace> !uefi | mika__
<mika__> linux is ubuntu 12.04 LTS version
<ubottu> mika__: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mika__> auronandace: i have asus bios so there isnt any CSM switch or so.
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: with uefi you only have one efi system partition no matter how many Operating systems you have. did you by any chance format the efi partition during the install?  is windows not showing up in the efi boot manager?
<pranav> i uploaded a video on youtube that was created using the command:  mencoder mf://./*.png -mf w=320:h=240:fps=3:type=png -ovc copy -oac copy -o output.avi
<SASDOE> should'nt he be installing a bios
<SASDOE> grub a mean
<pranav> but it doesn't work properly
<SASDOE> pranav: sorry don't know
<pranav>  i used: $ mencoder mf://./*.png -mf w=320:h=240:fps=3:type=png -ovc copy -oac copy -o output.avi to create a video from set of timelapsed image. but it wont work in youtube. possible guide?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  im using now live-cd and keyboard layout is not comfortable for me xD
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: then change it in the system settings :P
<MajSlayer> okay guys, seems i got Red5 rc1 running via ./red5  but once i close putty, it stops running, how to i set it so it stays up and running?
<ikonia> MajSlayer: nohup ./red5
<ikonia> MajSlayer: nohup ./red5  &
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: yeah now it's better :)
<MajSlayer> ikonia both commands?
<ikonia> MajSlayer: just the latter
<MajSlayer> thanks, been a big help ikonia, you da man
<MajSlayer> owe ya one
<ikonia> not a problem
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: can you open the terminal and install efibootmgr and pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit efibootmgr              then run: sudo efibootmgr | pastebinit                 can you paste the link generated here
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: ok, wait a sec.
<MajSlayer>  nohup: ignoring input and appending output to ‘nohup.out’
<MajSlayer> guess thats good:) now let me try closing putty:)
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: it doesn't find pastebinit, only that efibootmgr, but i can use my browser for pastebin...
<MajSlayer> yep works cool beans
<hitsujiTMO> Mike__: cool. please pastebin the output
<MajSlayer> i best put this in my install notes
<mika__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6463422/
<pd0x\explodes> hi, I assume this is a Ubuntu related question.  I'd like to try installing xp on my xp/Ubuntu box via Virtual Box, can I install the virtual xp on a second hard drive, or does it have to be installed on the boot c: drive?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  that "Boot0003*" is my "live-cd" in usb stick
<cfhowlett> pd0x\explodes, add the hdd to VB as storage and I believe it'll work fine.  I think.
<pd0x\explodes> I have lots of space on my e: (sata hd #2 in the pc), but only a little remaining free on the c: which has xp/ubuntu on it already dual booted
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: hmm no windows entry: can you pastebin: lsblk
<ikonia> PaRaD0xx: you create virtual disks from any physical storage you want, so use what you want, also check #vbox for virtual box specific help
<PaRaD0xx> ikonia: o, ok...thanks.  I'll ask there..but you're saying I can install it anywhere?
<PaRaD0xx> didn't realize there was a vbox channel
<ikonia> PaRaD0xx: you can create a virtual disk from any physical media you have
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6463440/
<PaRaD0xx> cool
<PaRaD0xx> awesome
<PaRaD0xx> thanks ;)
<sveta> Hi
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<mika__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6463454/
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: your windows is an mbr install not efi. that's your problem
<CookieM> sveta hi
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  so linux should be also not efi install
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: you should reinstall ubuntu as bios/mbr install so you can cleanly dual boot
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  ok i try again :D  thank you
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: both OS should be the same type of install
<bhavesh> I am trying to lower the brightness of my Acer Aspire E1 laptop beyond minimum, to do so, I want to change the value of brightness file in /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness to around 50-60, currently at minimum it is 75 by doing sudo echo 50 > brightness. But it returns Permission denied even when I use sudo. Help please.
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  yup :)
<hitsujiTMO> bhavesh: echo 50 | sudo tee brightness
<SASDOE> bhavesh: had the same problem. never tried to solve but found workaround by using xfce4 panel
<SASDOE> hitsujiTMO: no way it can't be that easy
<SASDOE> hitsujiTMO: and how come a sudo command gets denied ??
<bhavesh> hitsujiTMO, worked, thanks.
<SASDOE> wow
<hitsujiTMO> sasdoe: sudo doesnt follow the redirection.  after the redirection is running as a normal user
<SASDOE> OOOOOOOOh !!
<who__> how do i copy a folder from my ubuntu computer to my windows computer with putty via ssh, when iḿ at the prompt
<SASDOE> i like this place you guys know so much haha
<hitsujiTMO> sasdoe: you need to use pipe it to tee and run tee as sudo for >    or for >> use sudo tee -a
<SASDOE> scp
<SASDOE> who: man scp
<sventon> hi again,  I had some questions about permissions and security yesterday and I think I understand how this work now. It is just one thing I don't grasp. If somebody know my administration password does that mean that they can find a way to log in to my machine over a network ?
<hitsujiTMO> who__: scp of sftp
<SASDOE> sventon: well if its connected, sure
<gordonjcp> who__: look into using pscp
<SASDOE> also needs open ports on whatever way they wish to connect to
<gordonjcp> sventon: that's true of any system
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: im now installing it again. let's see
<gordonjcp> sventon: if you connect your machine to a network, enable some sort of remote connection, and give your password out, then people will be able to connect to it and pretend to be you
<SASDOE> gordonjcp: well not if it's not available outside the LAN
<gordonjcp> SASDOE: people within the LAN will...
<molgrum> hi i want to install cinnamon and i checked a video that says i should install both cinnamon and muffin. on webpages they say just cinnamon package. what gives?
<SASDOE> gordonjcp: true enough! but i don't think that was his concern
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  what if windows had a efi but it was on ssd and i delete it?
<SASDOE> molgrum: i think you can install it simply with apt-get install cinnamon
<sventon> SASDOE: but are not all ports closed by default ?  As I understood it I have to open my machine from the "inside" before somebody can access it from a network. Is that correct ?
<bhavesh> would lowering the laptop brightness beyond limits damage the hardware?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: i don't know why os what is on hdd would but the efi partition to ssd :D but maybe it can be possible?
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: its not. its an mbr file ssystem ( can see from using fdisk -l)
<SASDOE> sventon: yes indeed all ports are (normally) closed per default
<SASDOE> sventon: but as gordonjcp pointed out, anyone connected to the same network as the machine will be able to connect and do whatever
<molgrum> SASDOE: i see, it depends on muffin-common
<SASDOE> sventon: it is good practice to never give out the admin password, never login as root (only isue sudo commands) and only hand out limited access accounts
<SASDOE> sventon: i'd recommend running a "passwd" to change it!
<SASDOE> molgrum: and apt-get should install depencies all by itself
<molgrum> thanks, now i'm going to try out cinnamon :)
<SASDOE> molgrum: i'm sure you'll like it
<sventon> SASDOE:  yes I don¨t run as administrator because I am told not to do that.  Now I try to understand the technical reasons for this.  What's the definition of a network ? I have a internet connection using a wireless modem. Is it possible for an intruder to access my machine that way ?
<SASDOE> a network is simply a web (as in cob web) of interconnected computers
<SASDOE> there are plenty of networks, but you are probably mainly familiar with two: your LAN, wich interconnects all your computers with no port restrictions, so they can all communicate freely
<SASDOE> sventon: and the internet, wich is sort of a big home LAN, for the world
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  so i deleted the whole ssd and windows doesnt start
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: what is the error? was windows installed while the ssd was in place?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: i think the ssd had uefi partition what was for windows (hdd)
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  yes it was
<SASDOE> sventon: if your modem, wich is the door between your LAN and the internet, is filtering ports, as it by default should, only very motivated hackers could access your data
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: did windows show up in grub?
<SASDOE> sventon: the more likely way one would take control of your computer would be via an in infected web page (since port 80 is open by default on all routers), and for that i can only advise to stay away from dodgy websites, and leave the windows closed!
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  nope
<molgrum> was not impressed by cinnamon, it was really laggy at first and then it froze up. i tried 2D also and the same problem occured :(
<SASDOE> molgrum: what are your hardware specs?
<molgrum> let me see
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: i didn't even see whole grub..it starts automaticly the ubuntu....
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: but not anymore of course because i format the ssd
<SASDOE> did you install grub ? if so, to what hard drive?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: is there to make new efi thingy for windows and transfer it to hdd side...or to i have to install whole windows again :(
<SASDOE> mika__: also, did you install it to a partition or to a hard drive?
<molgrum> SASDOE: [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<SASDOE> molgrum: ram and cpu ?
<molgrum> using fglrx-updates
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: windows prob installed the bootstrap to the ssd. have you reinstalled ubuntu yet?
<molgrum> 4 GB RAM
<molgrum> CPU is intel dual core
<SASDOE> molgrum: because on my macbook 2010 8 go ram intel dual core it runs really smoothly
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  yeah i did, but same thing...so i format it now
<molgrum> unity and gnome shell runs smoothly though
<molgrum> i don't understand why cinnamon doesn't
<SASDOE> molgrum: i don't either, it should..!
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: dont format. use boot-repair. that should pick up the windows install and add an entry to grub
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  weird stuff, i have installed this dual boot like 3 times to this computer and only now i got a problem xD.
<sventon> SASDOE: thanks a lot for your explanation, I  think I understand now.  Normally even If I connect using for example my USB modem the hacker can't just test my account password if I haven't changed my settings to allow login. Correct ?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: 3 times succesfully
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  im pretty sure now that windows efi was on ssd side :/
<SASDOE> sventon: it depends. if you connect to a public network, like starbucks for example, anyone connected can run any number of tests on all connected computers. including a brute force on your password.
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: and it has been now overwriten by linux efi and now the ssd is empty xD
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: windows is on an mbr partition table not gpt. so its an mbr install not uefi.
<SASDOE> sventon: but from your home network you should be fairly safe
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  why then windows wount start if ssd is empty?
<mika__> ok i will write the error down and i come back here
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hitsujiTMO> because its dependent on how you're trying to boot it. are you still on efi boot or have you switched to bios boot?
<SASDOE> mika__: i had that problem once, windows was told to mount that drive on boot, could find it, and failed to boot
<SASDOE> couldn't
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: also, depends on drive boot order set in bios boot
<SASDOE> mika__: make sure the windows drive is top on list
<sventon> SASDOE:  I understand,  Thanks a lot for your help !
<SASDOE> molgrum: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=150126 here they speak of nvidia driver issues
<SASDOE> sventon: no problem, any time
<sandman13> is there a way to merge toolbar and window panel in xfce4 just like in ubuntu?
<molgrum> SASDOE: that webpage was really laggy for me :/
<SASDOE> molgrum: in ubuntu??
<molgrum> yes
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: don't make sure windows drive is on top of the list if you want to dual boot ubuntu/linux. i'd simply install ubuntu on the ssd as a mbr/bios install. and run boot-repair .    you can also run fixmbr from the windows install disk to reinstall windows bootstrap
<SASDOE> and if you run htop what is your load and cpu usage?
<SASDOE> molgrum: or top if htop not installe
<SASDOE> d
<mika___> hitsujiTMO: Reboot and select prober boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<SASDOE> mika__: do what hitsujiTMO says, i'm only guessing, this guy has the knowledge
<SASDOE> molgrum: and this isn't a VM right?
<molgrum> SASDOE: hmm, second time, no lag
<mika___> hitsujiTMO:  wait?!?! :O maybe i have bios setting what forces to use ssd disk...hmmm damn i go to check that too xD
<mika___> hitsujiTMO: or do you have a idea? :)
<sandman13> is there a way to merge toolbar and window panel in xfce4 just like in ubuntu?
<SASDOE> sandman13: what do you mean window panel?
<hitsujiTMO> mika___: if sdb was originally the only drive in the system then it should have a bootstrap still on its drive. try a bios boot directly to that.    the error sounds like its still in uefi boot
<sandman13> the panel with title and close, maximize, minimize button?
<SASDOE> sandman13: i don't think so, check out the plugins though
<sigurding> guys, I have question regarding mini install of ubuntu server. I am trying to install 12.04 LTS in Fusion, but when the installer is "Checking the Ubuntu archive mirror" I always get an error saying: incorrect mirror specified
<sigurding> using the full ISO instead, the installation works without any issues.
<SASDOE> sandman13: quick check tells me no
<sandman13> SASDOE, found this: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=15192
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  nope, manually i try to start the samsung hdd but that reboot and select prober boot device....error is coming :/ so ssd was GPT i think somehow windows installed that uefi partition for ssd side and other windows stuff to hdd ???
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: ok, quick question. when windows was installed originally. what was the exact setup? was the ssd there?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  it was there
<pecc> how in tarnation do I format an USB that is a live CD... tried disk utilities, gives errors. Details @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6463618/
<MonkeyDust> pecc  try with gparted
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  both disks were there.
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: then it would have installed its bootstrap to there. and not to the windows disk. the prober doesn't see the bootstrap so its not going to find it. you can use the windows disk in recovery mode to re add the windows bootstrap or, you can install ubuntu as a bios/mbr install,  then install boot-repair and run boot-repair to add the windows to ubuntus grub
<goxl> SDL2 :No available video device in ubuntu13
<goxl> help me
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: btw did you install windows from usb?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  yes, i don't have dvd slot :/
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  or cd
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: i bet you used the windows boot disk creator tool right?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: i don't remember anymore how i made the usb. it has been loong time ago.
<scrxw> Hi. I am on Ubuntu 12.04. When I move a window all the way to the right side of the screen it resizes to the whole right half on the screen. In Win7 you can use WIN+Right to move the window to that position. Is that possible in Ubuntu 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: the official windows iso to usb tool?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  wait i try to remember
<arpd> Does anyone know how I can disable the "alt-rightclick" binding in Ubuntu 13.10? It's driving me nuts.
<inyourface09> god 13.10 is a cluster fuck -.-
<MonkeyDust> inyourface09  mind your language
<inyourface09> MonkeyDust, sorry :P
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  http://www.johnpapa.net/bootfromusb/
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: if you did. that creates a windows install usb with an ntfs partition. UEFI has a requirement that it can only boot fat12/16/32 partitions. so booting that usb forced a windows mbr/bios install and installed the bootstrap to the ssd and what's caused your whole mess.
<DwarfDefender> is it possible to make keyboard type '_' instead of '-', and '-' instead of '_'?
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  :D you are a pro! mr linux columbo :)
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  so i should be fine with that boot-repair. i will try it next
<bibi346> I'd like to set up a wifi connection to a ubuntu machine : if a user connects to wifi with a password it is allowed to open an admin website, if it's anonymous it is only allow to browse another website, is it possible?
<pecc> MonkeyDust that works, thanks a bunch!
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: if that link is how you did it then yup its the problem. yup reinstall ubuntu as an mbr/bios install ( you'll prob need to force that in the bios/boot menu) and then run boot-repair and you should be ok
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  but i think somehow that ubuntu doesn't install to this computer without uefi...so i can't do normal mbr install
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: ok i try to find that mbr switch of bios...thank you
<hitsujiTMO> mika__ its should be just a case of disabling uefi boot
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  yup
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: if you want a uefi boot then you try this: set the hdd to the primary drive. run a windows install usb and run fixmbr. this should install the bootstrap to the start of the hdd and not the ssd. test that that boots. then go back to the bios and set the ssd as the primary drive and reinstall ubuntu as uefi install. I'm not sure if os-prober will pick up mbr installs when in uefi boot, but its worth a try. if not you can then try boot
<hitsujiTMO> -repair after and it should hopefully add an entry for the mbr windows install to your grub menu
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: disabling uefi boot is the simpler method ofcource
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: your previous installs were probably working as gpt leaves space for an mbr bootsrap just incase such setups happened and at some point the bootsrap got overwritten, such as with zeroing the drive or forcing the gpt partition to erase any mbr info
<user> How do I install node on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> user: do you mean node.js?
<user> found it
<ronin> if i have Makefile in src directory how do i install
<hitsujiTMO> ronin: make && sudo make install
<ikonia> ronin: you need to compile it, it's not something you should do lightly
<ikonia> no no no no no
<ikonia> ronin: do not do that
<ronin> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ikonia> do not blindly type that
<ikonia> ronin: what are you trying to install ?
<LjL> i wonder if people realize "sudo make install" could do anything the Makefile writer decided it would
<hitsujiTMO> my apologies. thats the typical install scenario
<ikonia> it is not typcial
<ikonia> it is a foolish approach
<philinux> since firefox 25.0.1 2 days ago flash is now borked - any one else seeing this
<reisio> philinux: define borked
<XHEART24> hi everyone,
<reisio> hi
<philinux> reisio;~ vids dont even play firefox freezes then say reload page to try again
<reisio> philinux: screenshot?
<XHEART24> when using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS what is a good DVD burner program in Ubuntu sotware center?
<philinux> reisio;~ eventually says flash plugin has crashed
<reisio> XHEART24: data dvd?
<m1r> XHEART24: brasero default
<XHEART24> video
<hitsujiTMO> philinux: firefox has depricated NPAPI and is removing it really soon ( if it hasn't done it yet ) which is what the flash player is based on. so that could be the problem. is ti showing up in: about:plugins
<philinux> reisio;~ nothing to see firefox greys out thenplugin crash message appears
<reisio> XHEART24: mmm, I really wouldn't recommend wasting time burning a video dvd
<reisio> XHEART24: it can take an expert a whole day to manage it
<reisio> the variables are endless
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ yep- purged flash and reinstalled. It was fine before latest FF update as I was watching UDS vidoes
<XHEART24> really?
<reisio> there is never a time where it isn't cheaper to just get a media PC to use instead of a dvd player
<reisio> XHEART24: incredibly really
<kostkon> XHEART24: devede to create the iso' then burn it with brasero
<reisio> you can earn in a day of work, at minimum wage, more than enough to buy a media PC
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ are you seeing this in saucy with ff 25.0.1
<m1r> kostkon: +1
<XHEART24> hmmm ok
<hitsujiTMO> philinux: hmm, still working ok for me on 25.0.1
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ righto not global then maybe i'll disable all other plugins
<ubuntuaddicted> i'm having a heck of a time with the AMD linux driver from the website and libGL libraries so Steam is complaining that it's context is not using direct 3d rendering or something like that.
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: from the website?
<ubuntuaddicted> there's posts everywhere on the internet of how to fix it but many attempts have resulted in no fix. anyone have a silver bullet for this 32bit library issue when using a 64bit OS?
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: is this running steam in wine?
<ubuntuaddicted> no wine
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, yes, the latest stable AMD catalyst from the website. I created deb packages from the .run installer
<Dan9311> Is it possible to install L4D2 on ubuntu, using the installer CD? (just moving all the game data over)
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ right - main pc ok it's just this lappy here - odd
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<reisio> Dan9311: don't see why not
<ubuntuaddicted> i have the following installed libgl1-mesa-glx: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2 and fglrx: /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2
<hitsujiTMO> philinux: i'd almost try resetting the firefox profile to see if its a ff config issue or an issue with the plugin
<Dan9311> reisio: The CD is made for windows installation, but in steam it says it runs on linux as well
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ brb
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, sadly that's what I followed which lead me with the issues
<chro> Why when I connect headphones, and then disconnect, the sound stops working from the speakers?
<ubuntuaddicted> chro, maybe a bad headphone jack and it's not sensing that you unplugged the headset
<hitsujiTMO> Dan9311: afaik the game cd contains a backup image. so try restore backup from the steam menu
<ubuntuaddicted> chro, that happened to my friends apple computer. sound was permanently routed to headphones because the headphone jack thought headphones were plugged in. he had to get it repaired by replacing the jack
<Dan9311> hitsujiTMO: The reason id like to use the CD to install, is so I dont have to wait for steam to download it.
<chro> ubuntuaddicted, the headset is of high quality with gold jacket. That is unlikely
<Dan9311> hitsujiTMO:  The CD contains a setup.exe, but also all the other game files
<chro> but I will try with other headphones
<hitsujiTMO> Dan9311: have you added the cdkey to steam yet?
<Dan9311> hitsujiTMO: Yes
<ubuntuaddicted> chro, i didn't say the headset, i said the jack.
<hitsujiTMO> Dan9311: then try restore backup from the steam menu and point it to the CD
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ sorted it
<hitsujiTMO> philinux: what was the problem? or did you reset the ff profile?
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ I removed unity-system-compositor from the laptop rebooted and all fine
<chro> ubuntuaddicted, ok let me rephrase my question. I just tested and it works fine. The problem is that if I use headphones and the shutdown the computer, and unplug the jack. Then, when I boot ubuntu I have no sound in speakers
<arpd> Does anyone know how I can disable the "alt-rightclick" binding in Ubuntu 13.10? It's driving me nuts.
<hitsujiTMO> philinux: weird. i have unity-system-compositor installed too and not getting th eissue
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ main pc runs on nouveax with mir just fine but since ff 25.0.1 on laptop mir causing problem with intel card
<ubuntuaddicted> chro, have you ensured that the volume isn't really low or muted within alsamixer?
<chro> ubuntuaddicted, I mean ubuntu didn't sense that I unplugged because the system was down when I did it
<Dan9311> hitsujiTMO: I havnt anything to restore from, this is not the original computer it was installed on.
<chro> ubuntuaddicted, of course. That's not the problem. I have to explicitly switch in sound settings to speakers to get sound again
<ubuntuaddicted> chro, ah I see. i would say that's a little bug in the jack and the OS
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ flash now fine on this laptop, mir + ff 25.0.1 and intel = flash crash
<chro> ubuntuaddicted, yes but this didn't happen in the previous version.. This version introduced a lot of bugs like that
<chro> ubuntuaddicted, for example, when I see a facebook photo in full screen and the escape to normal screen I lost the left lunch bar and the upper bar. (to get back I have to press super key)
<ubuntuaddicted> chro, sometimes there's regression it happens. you could submit a bug report
<Cor> Ìû
<hitsujiTMO> Dan9311: what i'm trying to say is that the CD image itself contains a backup image. you're restoring from the cd itself
<chro> ubuntuaddicted, but don't you think it's a bit non-sense to have all this bugs, when in the previous version everything was fine
<chro> ubuntuaddicted, one other bug I have is that the keyboard leds do not work (however the functionality is ok).
<chro> and another bug is that I cannot scroll down in gedit with the mouse wheel
<chro> nothing of this happened before
<hitsujiTMO> Dan9311: if that doesn't work then you will prob have to download the full content
<ubuntuaddicted> chro, yes, regression sucks big time. not much you can do but submit a bug report OR fix the code yourself and submit a patch
<Dan9311> hitsujiTMO: Yeah I cant find a backup, I appreciate the help though
<chro> ubuntuaddicted, do you think this happens with other distros ?
<ubuntuaddicted> chro, yes
<MrDyne> odd, whenever I do sudo service networking restart it wipes out my background picture and desktop shortcuts until I restart.
<chro> because I was also addicted to ubuntu, but this is too much .. especially because everything was fine on 13.4
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ flash now fine on this laptop, mir + ff 25.0.1 and intel = flash crash
<hitsujiTMO> philinux: odd i'm even on intel here too.
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ which card?
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ mine >Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<MrDyne> how do I reload my desktop so my background picture and shortcuts come back so I don't have to restart all the way?
<MrDyne> Using Xubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> philinux: this laptop has the intel hd apu: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<reisio> MrDyne: killall xfdesktop; nohup xfdesktop > /dev/null &
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ must be my hardware or maybe hardware acceleration?
<hitsujiTMO> philinux: might be an issue with the older ones. if its trying to use some instruction that isn't present
<philinux> hitsujiTMO;~ i'll disable hardware accel and try mir again. Prob tomoz now
<molgrum> is MATE not available for install on 13.10?
<asdfghqwertyLoop> hello guys ^_^
<hitsujiTMO> molgrum: no. there's repos for it on the mate site tho.
<rigo88> hi. i have no sound at all on my acer aspire one zg5 aka: aoa150
<molgrum> hitsujiTMO: do you know when it will be available from official repos?
<rigo88> ubuntu 12.04 and kernel 3.6.3
<hitsujiTMO> molgrum: never i'm guessing.
<MrDyne> I'm guessing for extra user security Apache (LAMP) is ran it in's own user account so if a backdoor is found only the website files can be harmed. Would it be wise to do the same for other software like Team Speak server and Minecraft server? Have each autorun at boot in it's own user account?
<ubuntuaddicted> WOW, this graphics driver issue is 1 thing thats really holding back Linux from becoming mainstream. If I change GFX cards and want to install it driver, i shouldn't have to go to tty1 and then after it fails i'm stuck at a terminal prompt with no way of getting back to a gui.
<ubuntuaddicted> i'm not a newb so I can fight my way through it but for people brand new, if this happened they'd be reaching for the windows installer disc right away
<ginsun> I was asked an interesting question today: if a file w/ permissions 644 is stored in a directory with permissions 730, how might the file be compromised in this case?
<rigo88> i installed the 12.04 server minimal system. and then apt-get install lxde
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: you ever change graphics cards using another OS?
<rigo88> what sould i check? or how?
<MrDyne> I know enough not to run stuff as root, but is it safe to run servers off the normal GUI user on a Xubuntu install?
<hitsujiTMO> molgrum: mate represents a step backwards in development and relies on older libs not a step forwards so its frowned upon by most. until it matures a more modern DE then it prob wont make it to the repo
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, yes, windows xp
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: and there was only one driver available, right?
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, and there was a GUI for me through the entire process. drag, point and clicks versus manual commands
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: there's a gui for GNU/Linux as well
<reisio> you just chose not to use it
<reisio> because you had a choice between more than one thing
<reisio> unlike on Windows
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, this is true
<philinux> molgrum;~ you can get this now without busting unity http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/cinnamon-20-no-longer-breaks-unity-in.html
<ubuntuaddicted> brb
<molgrum> philinux: i installed cinnamon from official repos and it lags very much and eventually freezes up :(
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  hello again :) windows usb-stick recovery didn't work out, i did that boot-repair and now i have atleast grub showing (but inside of grub there isn't windows)
<philinux> molgrum;~ what about that ppa in the link - that should be fine
<ikonia> why should a PPA be "fine"
<philinux> ikonia;~ cos it's patched not to break unity
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: what did you try in the windows recovery?
<ikonia> philinux: have you tested it ? tried it ? do you know people using it ?
<philinux> ikonia;~ worked here  but i uninstalled after testing as i like unity
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  nothing, even if i press the recovery it says my window version doesn't match or something...i could write it down again xD.
<philinux> quote Previously, installing Cinnamon 2.0+ in Ubuntu 13.10 would completely break Unity: when trying to log in to Unity, LightDM would fail to load the session and the display manager would restart.
<ikonia> philinux: ah, so you have actually tested it yourself then
<ikonia> philinux: quoting things doesn't make it good, most of the worst software I've seen quotes how good it is
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: i don't get any recovery menu....
<philinux> ikonia;~ I'm always testing and breaking things here. i'm on trusy now
<ikonia> philinux: I didn't ask about that, I asked if you'd tested this PPA
<philinux> yes
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  i hate so much microsoft :(
<ikonia> philinux: excellent, at least you're pushing it based on personal experience.
<philinux> ikonia;~ maybe some hardware will not like it
<ikonia> philinux: why would hardware be a factor ?
<philinux> ikonia;~ graphics cards can be fickle
<ikonia> philinux: but this isn't changing the window manager, so that PPA shouldn't have an impact beyond whats already there
<MrDyne> nothing, anyone? Isolate server programs to their own user account? Good/bad/other idea?
<ikonia> MrDyne: what's your question ?
<philinux> ikonia;~ agreed
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: its the recovery console you need to get to and run: bootrec /fixMBR
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: then try install ubuntu again
<mika__> ok i try
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  ok i try
<saiarcot895> philinux: just out of curiosity, what PPA?
<philinux> saiarcot895;~ http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/cinnamon-20-no-longer-breaks-unity-in.html
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  but how i can get to that console?
<philinux> saiarcot895;~ there's plenty of comments on the page too
<MrDyne> Redoing my dedicated server (reformat) want to know it there is anything wrong with running Team Speak and Minecraft server in the normal gui user account? Or should I create an "server" account that only has access to the files needed to run the server programs.
<mika__> hitsujiTMO: if i but my usb-stick in there is coming option that do i want to install windows 7 or press lower left area to choose the recovery option if i press there i get that error message
<ikonia> MrDyne: depends on many things,
<Rory> MrDyne: Nothing massively wrong, no, and it's easier if you're inexperienced
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  but = put xD my bad english...sorry heh
<hitsujiTMO> mika__: when you run the windows installer i think it then asks you to install or recovery a previous installation. ( its been a long time since i've had to use it) they might be able to better expain it in ##windows
<ikonia> MrDyne: its not a "yes/no" answer
<TDGPU> how to setup sftp server?
<reisio> TDGPU: ssh is sftp
<reisio> TDGPU: so openssh-server suffices
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: install openssh-server
<reisio> or rather, sftp is ssh :)
<mika__> hitsujiTMO:  ok i go to try something. bb
<TDGPU> reisio: i have ssh but it says connection refused
<reisio> TDGPU: what says?
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: ^^^
<MrDyne> I would like TS and MC to autorun on boot without me having to login to an account/
<TDGPU> i think I should add some line but i have no clue
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: are you able to ssh to the server?
<ikonia> MrDyne: I'd be more worried about running those two applications that are pone to exploit than other minor things
<Rory> MrDyne: Do you already have TS and MC set up how you want them, and you just want them to run on boot?
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: ssh user@server -p <port> Yes i can
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: and what sftp client are you using?
<MrDyne> I don't have them "setup" at the moment but it's not much more then loading java runtime, download the server jar for minecraft and Team Speak server is just a tarball you extract anywhere and run the start script.
<MrDyne> I just was wondering if there is a better safer way to running those two programs or any others I chose to host. Like another account for just server apps.
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: i'm presuming its the sftp client that's giving the error right, not ssh
<ikonia> MrDyne: run them how you feel confident running them securly
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: filezilla; but the main problem is that SMF ( a php forum script) needs ftp connection. anyway in both cases i cant sftp to server; i filezilla i can sftp to server but i only have view (read-only) abilities
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: i guess
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: try from the command line: sftp user@server -P <port>                            note the capital P
<ubuntuaddicted> trying to sort out my libGL issues I am reading that running the 32bit version of glxinfo will help me but no where does it state how to run the 32bit version. if i run glxinfo, thats the 64bit version
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: why would running a 32bit version of glxinfo fix anything ?
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: if that works then you can then just use scp to copy over the files, or normally what i do is ssh to it. wget the tar.gz and untar it there on the server
<Rory> MrDyne: Since your "server" has a graphical interface, the easiest way to avoid headaches for yourself as the sysadmin further down the line, is to set it to automatically log in, and set those programs to run at startup using Startup Applications
<ikonia> whoaaa
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, it's not going to fix anything. it's going to show me how the libraries are linked so I can then fix it. Do you have a solution to my steam error that states, "OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering"
<ikonia> a public server on the internet set to "auto login" - I think not
<Rory> ikonia: Go on
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: me too; but what about smf that needs an fp connection?
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: what do you want to know is linked where /
<ikonia> Rory: go on what ?
<MrDyne> How do I create a limited user account that doesn't have gui/xserver access but can be accessed by terminal/ssh/ftp?
<Rory> ikonia: How is sutostarting the GUI any different from starting it manually each time on boot?
<ikonia> Rory: if you auto login you have left a session running logged in - it's wide open
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, my opengl libraries are symlinked due to my running a 64bit OS but steam runs in 32bit. I installed the latest stable AMD driver and ldconfig wasn't correctly coded so libraries are not linked properly
<ikonia> you're not mean to leave it "logged in" on the public internet
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: do it manually. its probably just permissions it needs to change. the manual fix should be on the website for the web app. sftp is not the same as ftp btw
<moxie> my firefox isnt working
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: ldconfig isn't coded correctly ??
<Rory> MrDyne: Then you should set up TeamSpeak and Mumble as upstart scripts
<m1sf1t> moxie: any more information? are you getting any errors reported?
<Rory> MrDyne: That way you can manage them like "sudo service minecraft start" etc
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: So if SMF needs an ftp not SFTP connection; what should I do? do i need to install any other package beside SSH?
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, when i start steam, i receive the following error, "OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering" do you know how to fix it
<Rory> MrDyne: There's a guide on how to do it for Minecraft here http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Ubuntu_startup_script
<Rory> MrDyne: I'm sure you can also work out how to adapt it for teamSpeak as well :)
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: if you want to give it ftp access then you'd have to install and configure an ftp server ( which i would not recommend ). Normally i'd just perform the manual fixes.
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: I have no idea how to fix it without looking into it more, but it suggests opengl is not interfacting with your hardware drivers for the video card correctly at a glance
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: it is about 20 file that needs changes in code and also in permission ( installing tapatalk on smf)
<skinkitten> how do I install microsoft ergonimc keyboard 4000
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, i believe it has to do with running a 64bit OS but steam runs as 32bit so there's some symlinking done within the /usr/lib/fglrx directories to point to the correct lib's so steam can run correctly
<skinkitten> I plugged it in and there is no response
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: realistically there not reason why a php app should need ftp access, all the developer needs to do is preserve permissions when tarring the archive.
<jinglescafe> Hello, I run a cafe with ubuntu machines.  I just did a mass  update for all my cafe machines. Now, The firefox is not working.
<jinglescafe> Pardon my engilish.
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: ok, so look at what it's linked against if you think that
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, i can't since i don't know how to run glxinfo as 32bit
<ikonia> why do you need glxinfo ?
<ikonia> it won't exist in 32bit land as you are running 64bit
<jinglescafe> How do i reinstall FireFox?
<ikonia> jinglescafe: why would re-installing firefox do anything ?
<ikonia> jinglescafe: why don't you explain what' "not working"
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: if thats the case then either install an ftp client, or find a script that will do that for you, OR, use another forum software that doesn't require you installing a security threat
<jinglescafe> When we click firefox, it brings us to the login screen.
<MrDyne> Rory: install the terminal "screen" package then you can have the autostart script load the server in a screen socket which you can connect to if you need to run server commands without having to be in the game.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: what login screen ?
<jinglescafe> The Ubuntu Login Screen
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: Good advice; i try to find out away to install it manually;;; thanks;;;
<jinglescafe> Where we type user name and password
<ikonia> jinglescafe: so you click "firefox" and it logs you at and takes you back to the login screen ?
<jinglescafe> Yes
<ikonia> jinglescafe: open a terminal and type "firefox"
<jinglescafe> Okay.
<jinglescafe> Cannot execute binary file.
<jinglescafe> I had to do it 5 times to read it
<jinglescafe> it kept going to the login screen.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: type "which firefox"
<jinglescafe> which firefox
<ikonia> jinglescafe: in a terminal
<jinglescafe> Okay
<Rory> MrDyne: Sounds like good advice
<jinglescafe> it says /tmp/. /kit/firefox
<ikonia> jinglescafe: ok, so that is not where firefox is installed
<ikonia> jinglescafe: that means you have installed firefox/updated firefox in a non-standard way
<Rory> MrDyne: "screen" is an absolutely essential package for any server IMO anyway, it allows you to re-attach to your terminal session over SSH at a later time
<jinglescafe> I installed all the updates from the software update.
<jinglescafe> is that wrong?
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: the sftp command connects with the server nicely but when transfaring data says Permission denied.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: no, however your firefox binary should not be in /tmp/kit/firefox
<motaka2> hello I was working in ubuntu 12.04, suddenly it said the folder /home/donkarlo/Netbeans does not have write permissions. I tries sudo chmod -R 755 on home/donkarlo and I restarted and now in the boot list when I chose ubuntu or windows none come up but they end to a dark screen
<Rory> motaka2: You completely broke permissions throughout your home directory
<motaka2> Rory: What is the solution ?
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, here's a ldconfig command showing me all the linking but I am not sure what I can safely remove? I know i need to keep the fglrx links.
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, sorry, forgot link http://pastebin.com/TsNvnSGW
<Rory> motaka2: Wait, when you select from the Grub boot menu? or when you log into ubuntu?
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: ldconfig doesnt show you what your linked against
<Rory> motaka2: Changing permissions on your ubuntu home directory wouldn't cause that problem, it must be a coincidence, is there anything else you were doing around the same time?
<motaka2> Rory: When I select Grub boot menu
<motaka2> Rory: I dont remeber anything more
<jinglescafe> motaka2, did you update firefox?
<Rory> jinglescafe: That has nothing to do with it, don't confuse people
<motaka2> jinglescafe: I dont know I always accept all updates without checking them
<jinglescafe> I pardon
<moxie> i did...
<moxie> i havent rebooted yet >_<
<Rory> motaka2: I recommend you boot from an ubuntu Live CD/USB and follow the instructions here to restore Grub using boot-repair tool https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<motaka2> Rory: ok
<moxie> i take it...rebooting would be a bad idea
<motaka2> Rory: thank you
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, ok. here's ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo report BUT i believe this is for the 64bit version of glxinfo and I need the 32bit since steam is running as 32bit http://pastebin.com/aXDX4bP7
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: why are you looking at glxinfo ???
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: glxinfo doesn't do anything
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: run "file" against glxinfo
<jinglescafe> file firefox
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, from what I have been reading it will allow me to collect useful diagnostic info.
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: where you transferring to? /var/www ?
<moxie> shutdown -r now
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: look at that output - it's pointing at 32bit libraries already
<moxie> ...
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: I'm not sure why you care about glxinfo
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, ok, you're correct. the glxinfo is according to that output 32-bit LSB executable
<motaka2> Rory: I cant see Boot-Repair
<lordcrusader> hi friends  need help to repair corrupted ubuntu partition using ubuntu bootable usb disk?
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: there you go, 32bit
<ikonia> but I don't know what that shows you/why you care
<bekks> lordcrusader: Define "corrupted" please.
<bobpit> I have ubuntu 12.04 64 bit.  I want to install Skype and therefore I am reading about Multiarch
<Rory> Does that page not have instructions for that? My apologies motaka2 here is the correct link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bobpit> how can I know that multiarch is correctly installed and working?
<motaka2> Rory: thx
<lordcrusader> bekks it had bad sector unable to recover ,.. it
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, ok, i just have to figure out how to get 32bit steam to run using libGL 32bit libraries. I believe that's the issue. The error again is "OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering"
<lunitik> bobpit: you will be able to run skype.
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: yes
<bobpit> I have installed it, but I had problems so I removed it
<bobpit> and I want to do it right from the start
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: is there anything there now? or is this the first app you're installing?
<bekks> lordcrusader: To the disk is corrupted, not just the filesystem.
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: the SMF is there
<lordcrusader> bekks .. is there any way to resolve it
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: but you're just installing that now right?
<bekks> TDGPU: SMF on Ubuntu - never. Or Is there a Solaris port? ;)
<bekks> lordcrusader: Replace the disk with a new one.
<motaka2> Rory: I have an ubuntu live cd, what should I do with it ?
<bobpit> lunitik, as I said, I had problems with Skype
<lordcrusader> *bekks my files are there
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, this is what's posted at steam website to help troubleshoot why steam (opengl libraries) is not running correctly
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, duh, forgot link again https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9938-EYZB-7457
<Rory> motaka2: Boot from it, and follow the instructions on that link
<lunitik> bobpit: back then, it was just a case of installing the right libs with lib32- in front... right now it is cleaner... does skype even support such an old version though?
<bekks> lordcrusader: Didnt you back them up?
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: smf = simple machines forum :p
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: ah, thats uninteresting :D
<jinglescafe> I reinstalled the FireFox
<bobpit> lunitik, you are saying that mutliarch is useless?  I do not need it?
<motaka2> Rory: I dont understand those instructions
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: ok, so now you have the information that page says you need
<jinglescafe> It says I must pay money to unlock the machine.
<lordcrusader> <bekks>  no i have not backup for some of them.
<lunitik> bobpit: where have you understood that from in my words?
<jinglescafe> Why do I have to pay?
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, lol, i have no idea what to do with it.
<jinglescafe> I thought ubuntu is free.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: ubuntu is free
<Rory> motaka2: Have you booted from the LiveCD
<ikonia> jinglescafe: what are you actually doing
<Rory> jinglescafe: What message are you seeing?
<bobpit> lunitik, yes.... I am sorry
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: can you pastebin the output of: ls -l /var/www
<motaka2> Rory: Yes and I see a page in front of me suggesting to choose a language
<lunitik> bobpit: I am really saying I don't remember what stuff looked like 18 months ago.
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: i didn't have ftp while installing it . i did install manually not by the install.php;;;; now i am trying to install a plugin (tapatalk == post to froum from android devices) and that needs ftp too
<lordcrusader> <bekks> is there any way to resolve it .. pls give some guidelines . thanks
<bekks> lordcrusader: do you have a medium to backup your files now?
<lunitik> bobpit: I think I am suggesting you upgrade unless there is a real reason you want such old software.
<Rory> motaka2: Boot from the Live CD and select the option to "Try ubuntu"
<TDGPU> bekks: SMF simple machine forum;;; it is an php script
<jinglescafe> Department of Homeland Security’s ICE Cyber Crime Center,
<lordcrusader> <bekks> ya i have
<jinglescafe> I did no crime.
<TDGPU> bekks: like the one on ubuntu forums
<lunitik> bobpit: most software is written for the newest stuff, especially desktop software.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: I suggest you talk to the cafe owner about their network
<bobpit> lunitik, I have the latest ubuntu 12.04 lts and I want to stick to it.  You suggest I upgrade Skype, Multiarch or Ubuntu?
<bekks> TDGPU: Obviously, thats scamware.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: it sounds like there is a serious problem with these machines and his network that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<lunitik> bobpit: Ubuntu.
<jinglescafe> I am the cafe owner.
<TDGPU> bekks: which onr? :D
<motaka2> Rory: Seems it is loading
<bekks> TDGPU: "onr"?
<bobpit> lunitik, I prefer the LTS, as it is SUPPOSED to be more stable
<lordcrusader> <bekks> does need to replace my harddisk..or i can solve it
<ikonia> jinglescafe: ok, please run the following commands and show me the output
<bekks> lordcrusader: You need to backup your files and you need to relace your harddisk.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<lunitik> bobpit: It is just supported longer, every release gets constant regression testing and the like.
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: what i'm guessing is that you never changed ownership of the /var/www and had to use sudo when copying over/extracting the SMF files right?
<huyinghuan> there is a "iptables -I INPUT -p 47 -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT" iptables command,but I don't know which file to add it?
<lordcrusader> <bekks> thank for your guides
<bobpit> lunitik, I prefer to stay with 12.04.  Now do I need to concern with multiarch?
<motaka2> Rory: Should it take this long ? It is still loading
<jinglescafe> Okay
<lunitik> bobpit: If you want to stay with 12.04, since skype is proprietary, you're gonna have to do without.
<Rory> motaka2: Depends on your hardware. What are you seeing?
<Rory> motaka2: a Live CD is slower to load than a real installation
<bobpit> lunitik, skype download site has a version for 12.04 multiarch
<bobpit> lunitik, so I am looking into it
<motaka2> Rory: No it changed to a mouse pointer and default desktop with icons, I think it loaded
<chro> why does it go the help page when I click on "Report a bug" here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<jinglescafe> it won't me let me go to terminal
<jinglescafe> says I have to pay
<jinglescafe> :(
<yash069> huyinghuan: run that commnad an then simply do "service iptables save"
<moxie> pay then
<ikonia> jinglescafe: ok - someone has compromised your ubuntu machines or your cafe network
<ikonia> moxie: stop it
<ikonia> moxie: that's not helpful,
<yash069> *and
<motaka2> Rory: I think it is loaded
<chro> How can I report a bug
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: the ownership nginx:www-htdocs ;;;; oh wait i have to add them to sshd config file are't I?m (what a idiot i am )
<bobpit> lunitik, so, how do I know multiarch is correct on my system?  this is my question
<jinglescafe> I will file a ubuntu bug
<ikonia> jinglescafe: do not put any personal information into these ubuntu machines - it sounds like you ahve been compromised
<Rory> motaka2: OK now follow each instruction here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<moxie> jinglescafe, was there a hacker in your place?
<ikonia> jinglescafe: this is NOT an ubuntu bug
<ikonia> jinglescafe: do not file a bug - this is not an ubuntu bug
<lunitik> chro: It doesn't, top right has "report a bug" and doesn't go there.
<jinglescafe> moxie, there was this guy in strange clothes here the other day
<Rory> motaka2: jinglescafe Can you take a picture of what you're seeing?
<bekks> jinglescafe: you are the victim of some scamware. Its like a trojan on Windows just wanting your money.
<moxie> strange clothes lol, thats him
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, maybe you could explain this. why is there 1 file pointing to 1 and then that points to another. it's so confussing? here's libGL.so -> libGL.so.1, libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2   Whats the point in even doing that?
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: is your user a member of www-htdocs and has the folders got g+ws permission?
<chro> lunitik, ok I think it goes because I just reported 2 bugs in the same hour
<bekks> moxie: Yeah, Mr. Smith always wears these strange black clothes and strange black glasses ;)
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: I've no idea, I'd have to look at the problem properly, I've not been paying attention
<jinglescafe> ubuntu is virus free
<moxie> jinglescafe, use system restore
<jinglescafe> thats what i was told!
<ikonia> jinglescafe: this isn't a virus
<lunitik> bobpit: The skype package is supposed to depend the lib32-foo packages, which is probably why it is labeled "multiarch"... newer versions of apt just use :i386 at the end of the package to determine... stop thinking so much.
<Rory> jinglescafe Can you take a picture of what you're seeing?
<ikonia> jinglescafe: disconncect your machines from the network - and contact an IT support person to evaluate your network the re-install your ubuntu desktops from a trusted source
<jinglescafe> I will re-install after I take picture
<ikonia> jinglescafe: do not re-install until your network has been validated
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: is nginx running as the user nginx?
<bobpit> lunitik, sorry, got lost now.  What am I supposed to do?
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, ok
<pfifo> ubuntuaddicted: what video hardware are you using and what drivers did you install for it?
<jinglescafe> ikonia, it is happening on every computer here, except the  mac i am on.
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: yup
<jinglescafe> all 12 of the ubuntu computers
<Rory> jinglescafe: Where did you get your ubuntu installation images?
<Kori> m
<ikonia> jinglescafe: that doesn't change what I said
<Kori> bit.do/ sexcam I'm live here, making a show right now, come visit me, totally free
<bobpit> lunitik, I appreciate the help, but please talk to me in more plain english
<ubuntuaddicted> pfifo, HD5750 and I installed the latest stable AMD catalyst from the website. Any assistance with this 32bit and 64bit libGL libraries would be much apprecaited.
<jinglescafe> Ubuntu System 76
<ikonia> jinglescafe: please get someone to validate your network, then re-install your desktops from a TRUSTED source
<Rory> Kori: Bye
<Kori> bit.do/ sexcam I'm live here, making a show right now, come visit me, totally free
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: and the group permissions are ok; the problem is that i need to declare them in sshd
<pfifo> ubuntuaddicted: did glxinfo say you were using direct rendering?
<jinglescafe> Okay. I have terminal on one machine
<jinglescafe> I have to email it to me to paste it here.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: forget it - you need to get your network validated/secured, then a re-install
<ikonia> jinglescafe: pleae do not paste any more informtion
<moxie> use a pastebin
<lunitik> bobpit: Just install the skype package via dpkg -i ... if it complains, treat it as instruction - it might complain packages are needed, for instance.
<hurdorbsd> any one using ZTE AC8700 bsnl modem on 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: then /var/www should not be owned by nginx. its a security risk. if someone finds a vulnerability in a script and they have write permissions then can dump their own php script or even overwrite any of the phpscripts
<moxie> i fixed my problem, yay
<ubuntuaddicted> pfifo, it says I am not
<jinglescafe> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 837514 Feb 13 10:11 bb*
<jinglescafe> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 535683 Feb 13 10:11 firefox*
<jinglescafe> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  78314 Feb 13 10:11 nc*
<yash069> hurdorbsd: probably no one... but someone can help if u give more info
<ikonia> jinglescafe: stop
<thai-2012> hi! please help? How to install opera next to Ubuntu 12 04? I don't see opera in Software center
<bobpit> lunitik, so Multiarch is installed and working correctly?  I need to close this subject
<jinglescafe> I pardon
<ikonia> jinglescafe: do not paste any more information, contact an IT professional to validate your network then re-install ubuntu from a trusted source
<truebattleaxe> sudo apt-get install opera
<pfifo> ubuntuaddicted: it looks like either you installed the driver improperly, or your graphics card dosent support direct rendering to begin with
<ikonia> jinglescafe: there is no point with anymore discussion
<hurdorbsd> yash you from India?
<thai-2012> truebattleaxe :)
<jinglescafe> I will try Opera now.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: no no no no no
<lunitik> bobpit: multiarch isn't a thing you can install, it is just packages compiled for another arch.
<jinglescafe> thank you truebattleaxe
<ikonia> jinglescafe: until you are confident your network is "ok" - there is no point doing anything else
<truebattleaxe> no problem
<truebattleaxe> it should work in terminal
<ubuntuaddicted> pfifo, the card supports it because I had this working just last night. BUT I tried to install the latest BETA AMD catalyst and everything got hosed from there
<ikonia> jinglescafe: do not install anything else
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: So what should I do;any script of mine that is there and need to do something should operate on nginx user to be able to do its job
<bobpit> lunitik, so it IS working.  ok
<jinglescafe> Why?
<ikonia> jinglescafe: there is a good chance your network is compromised if it's on every ubuntu machine
<pfifo> ubuntuaddicted: well revert back to what worked
<ikonia> jinglescafe: you need to get your network validated / secured before doing anything else
<hurdorbsd> guys actually I want to use Ubuntu or ubuntu based disto as my full time OS now .. I am a Debian user .. But I want to know if my modem would work on 13.10 .. my modem is zte ac8700
<jinglescafe> Ubuntu is virus free.
<ubuntuaddicted> pfifo, im guessing AMD's .run installer does not properly uninstall previous versions etc etc
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: but you are right; if someone get the hold on the server i am finished
<jinglescafe> Thats why I got Ubuntu Computers
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: what are the scripts for ( or do you mean the php scripts )
<lunitik> bobpit: I have no idea, I usually define working as "doing what I want"
<ikonia> jinglescafe: this is not a virus
<motaka2> Rory: I did it untill using boot repair
<ikonia> jinglescafe: thats why I'm warning you about your NETWORK not your ubuntu machines
<jinglescafe> what is bb?
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: the php scripts 9currently being SMF and dokuwiki)
<ubuntuaddicted> pfifo, i can't since the uninstaller in the .run file from AMD's website does NOT remove these errant symlinks to the 32bit and 64bit libraries for opengl stuff
<jinglescafe> i see firefox , but what is this bb file
<yash069> thai-2012: http://deb.opera.com/
<Rory> motaka2: What do you mean? Did you follow all the instructions?
<moxie> busbox
<hurdorbsd> the issue with my modem is it don't work with network manager so I have to use wvdial to dial it everytime .. but my any linux with 3.9 or newer kernel doesn't seem to detect my modem in wvdial ..
<thai-2012> i can't install Opera. Ubuntu writes me  	
<thai-2012> Reading state information... Done
<thai-2012> Package opera is not available, but is referred to in the list of dependencies of another package.
<thai-2012> This may mean that the package is missing, obsolete, or is available from sources not mentioned in the sources.list
<thai-2012> E: For the package «opera» is not found installation candidate
<FloodBot1> thai-2012: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> ubuntuaddicted: restore from backup
<moxie> lol theres nc too
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: they do not need to owned by nginx.
<lunitik> bobpit: Whatever the problem, though, it isn't multiarch, which you're thinking about just to confuse yourself it seems.
<motaka2> i see a window opend called boot repair
<motaka2> what should i do now?
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: nginx/php-fpm just needs read only access to them
<moxie> busybox, nc, and firefox....quick load firefox and login to your bank account to check your funds!
<Rory> motaka2: So you have done "step 1" which is "launch boot repair"
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: can I ask where you got the guide for this setup?
<Rory> moxie: Now follow step 2
<yash069> thai-2012: use the method here .. there was no ubutnu package for opera .... http://deb.opera.com/
<bobpit> lunitik, https://wiki.debian.org/skype says about activating multiarch, to make sure Skype works
<ubuntuaddicted> pfifo, that's my last resort yes. I have a partition image of my / partition so I coudl do that but I am trying to understand what steam  needs and how to fix this instead of just reinstalling. That's after all what the windows lemmings do when something doesnt' work right, they just reinstall. I want to fix it
<thai-2012> sorry! what is http://paste.ubuntu.com/? How to use it?
<thai-2012> yash069 thanks
<yash069> do not paste more than 3 lines here
<Rory> thai-2012: Paste your text into it, add a name, then submit. Copy the URL into this channel
<yash069> paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<thai-2012> Rory Thanks. I understand
<thai-2012>  
<jinglescafe> I took pic, and reinstalling the system.
<pfifo> ubuntuaddicted: learn what is installed by your installer then write a script to remove it all.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: there is no point re-installing the systems at this time
<Rory> jinglescafe: Can I see the pic anyway?
<TDGPU> hitsujiTMO: no one place; i serach here and there; i was a nightmare. and look what a mess i am in; So i must forget about the ftp/sftp issue and fix this security hole first;;;; thanks;;;; anytrue guide on nginx-phpfpm ???
<ikonia> jinglescafe: do you understand that if your network is compromised - you will just have the same problems again
<jinglescafe> iknoia, you tell that to my customers.
<jinglescafe> they have banking they need to do
<bekks> jinglescafe: Give us their contacts, we will tell them.
<Rory> jinglescafe: With all due respect, if you're running an Internet cafe, it's your responsibility to secure your network
<yash069> exiy
<ikonia> jinglescafe: no, YOU tell it to your customers that you are unable to run a secure internet cafe after taking their money and they may have lost their personal details to you
<bekks> jinglescafe: First you need to ensure your network isnt compromised anymore.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: you are putting your customers at huge risk
<ikonia> jinglescafe: this conversation needs to end now
<ubuntuaddicted> pfifo, i could do that also. here's what glxinfo is reporting and I believe i need that libGL.so.1 to point to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL instead of it pointing to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 because that libGL version is from mesa and apparently doesn't do direct rendering
<jinglescafe> Rory, where do i send the picuter?
<pfifo> ubuntuaddicted: you could try symlinking it
<DTB> firefox does not fault the site?
<thai-2012> so i'm here: http://deb.opera.com/opera-beta/dists/stable/ what i must do next? sorry, i'm only start learn Ubuntu
<Rory> jinglescafe: Put it on http://imgur.com or whatever you prefer, and then share the URL in this channel
<ubuntuaddicted> pfifo, that's what's all screwed up, is the symlinking and what I am trying to fix
<ikonia> DTB: no, it appears the firefox binary has been replaced
<pfifo> ubuntuaddicted: to remove a symlink use the 'rm' command to add a symlink use the 'ln' command, good luck
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: I can only tell you what i'd do. if you were to start from scratch for the /var/www directory: sudo rm -r /var/www; sudo mkdir /var/www;       then create the group www-user    andd your user to that group. then: sudo chown root:www-user /var/www; sudo chmod g+ws /var/www;                  relog and that would get you the neccessary permissions so that your user can administrate the web apps without compromising the security of the d
<hitsujiTMO> irectory
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464264/
<jenielle> ok i downloaded and burned ubuntu one to a disc and did a full install replacing my windows 7  and when it gets to the part to reboot  i reboot the computer and the error message i get is "windows failed to start. a recent hardware or software change might be the cause"  need help. i instilled ubuntu twice and still same message. please advise
<Rory> fishcooker: Can you run "sudo apt-get update"
<pac1> why does my disk light constantly flash?
<thai-2012> i have another question. Can i install XAMPP to Ubuntu? Possible? and how?
<motaka2> Rory: i dont think if i did something usefull if i have not ruined it more
<jinglescafe> ok i think firefox is working on some now
<jinglescafe> thank you
<fishcooker> yes this is the result Rory http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464291/
<D4CH_RPi> How do I set up a network share link? I mean... On windows in "Computer" I have a samba share on my raspberry pi connected to my WIN pc, how do I create a link on Ubuntu?
<sw> !xampp | thai-2012
<ubottu> thai-2012: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: then install everything as normal. you won't need sudo to write to that dir at all. you might need to make sure nginx and php-fpm are running as umask 0002 but thats only a minor issue
<thai-2012> sw Thanks. I have 64-bit system. it works on 64?
<DTB> http://www.flickr.com/photos/98399652@N04/11011620174/
<hitsujiTMO> TDGPU: that will also work with sftp without the need to change any config in sshd
<sw> thai-2012, can you read? "We do not support XAMPP installs here"
<jenielle> i installed version 13.10 is that the problem
<thai-2012> sw ok. sorry
<DTB> which is the failed my bad non
<ubuntuaddicted> pfifo, thanks for trying to help. i've had enough. been at this for 4 hours. restoring image finally. LOL
<ubuntuaddicted> ttyl guys
<bekks> jinglescafe: Your networkj is still compromised. You should tell your customers to not share any information.
<jinglescafe> I called a IT person to look at it, he should be here after ThanksGiving
<hitsujiTMO> thai-2012: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP   that will tell you how to install the lamp stack the ubuntu way
<jinglescafe> he will look at it then.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: until that time do not use your computers/network
<jinglescafe> Firefox is working now.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: your customers are at risk
<jinglescafe> All is happy :)
<ikonia> jinglescafe: it's not, your customers are at risk
<bekks> jinglescafe: And you will leave your customers at risk for more than a week.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: you have been compromised
<jinglescafe> If you ever at my cafe, I will give you free time !
<jenielle> i have a 64bit system. am64 8 core cpu with 8gb of ram and 1.5tb hard disk so i have more then enough to run ubuntu. plus i hadit running on this pc before but it wasnt a full install.
<jinglescafe> I think the computers are safe now
<ikonia> jinglescafe: they are not
<jinglescafe> No more warnings
<jenielle> please help
<Rory> fishcooker: It looks like your package lists are corrupted somehow. I have a script which sorts that (and other package-related errors) out quite a lot of the time. It is here http://rory.sh/fixpackages - you can download and run it, or rn the commands one-by-one yourself
<bekks> jinglescafe: youre computers are NOT safe. Your network is compromised.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: you have been compromised, do you understand - your computers are NOT safe
<Rory> jenielle: More than enough :)
<fishcooker> would you like to see this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464314/, Rory
<ikonia> jinglescafe: where is this photo you took
<fishcooker> it seems there is package without the name
<Rory> fishcooker: My script completely removes and recrates /var/lib/dpkg
<Rory> recreates*
<jenielle> butit keeps giving me the message when i reboot that windows failedto start
<jinglescafe> I emailed it
<Rory> jenielle: Can you access your BIOS settings and check the boot order of your hard drives?
<ikonia> jinglescafe: to where ?
<jinglescafe> to my account so i can post it
<ikonia> jinglescafe: lets see it then
<bekks> jinglescafe: Upload it, and give us the URL.
<DTB> http://www.flickr.com/photos/98399652@N04/11011620174/
<Rory> jinglescafe: If you don't know how you can forward the email to jinglescafe@rory.sh and I will share it here for you
<jenielle> of course yes. i have my cd drive first and 1.5tb hard disk second and 500gb hard disk third
<jinglescafe> I emailed it from my phone to my account, please be patient
<jenielle> sorry for being a smart ass.
<jhutchins_wk> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hitsujiTMO> jenielle: that suggests that part of windows is still there
<hitsujiTMO> jenielle: what way did you install?
<jhutchins_wk> It suggests that Grub did not install correctly to the first bootable drive and Windows is still trying to load.
<jenielle> right that's what i figured but that should mean i have a bad download of the system files
<jhutchins_wk> jenielle: No, the installer would be unlikely to complete in that case.
<hitsujiTMO> jenielle: are you on the live cd now?
<jhutchins_wk> jenielle: The problem is simply with the bootloader.
<Rory> jenielle: It's likely that the Windows bootloader is on the 1.5tb drive which is being booted from, whereas the Ubuntu installer may have installed it to the 500gb drive
<jenielle> erase the current operating system and intall ubuntu........that the install method i used
<jhutchins_wk> jenielle: The system uses checksums to insure it doesn't install bad softwarea.
<Rory> jenielle: If you change your BIOS to boot from the other hard drive, does it work?
<jenielle> imade sure i used the 1.5 to install ubuntu. because on the 500 all i have on there are pics and music. no operating system.
<jenielle> no i tried that already
<Rory> jenielle: Are you on the Live CD now?
<jinglescafe> DTB, How do I accept your file transfer?
<hitsujiTMO> jenielle: are you in the live cd now?
<jenielle> by the way im on my wifes laptop
<fishcooker> Rory: what happen here .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464333/
<jinglescafe> Okay, i got it. And I run it?
<jenielle> that's how im talking to you
<jhutchins_wk> jenielle: A couple of common problems are that the drives are detected in a different order by the installer than by the installed system, or that people install grub to a partition instead of to the drive itself.
<jhutchins_wk> jenielle: You could look at the link above to grub2 and it will give you instructions on how to fix it.
<jenielle> my cp wont boot up into windows or ubuntu
<Rory> fishcooker: Can you run "sudo mv /var/lib/apt /var/lib/apt.bak"
<jinglescafe> jenille: what is wrong?
<ikonia> jinglescafe: paste the photo please.
<Rory> fishcooker: fishcooker and then "sudo mv /var/cache/apt /var/cache/apt.bak"
<hitsujiTMO> jenielle: i'd recommend this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jenielle> grub2?
<Rory> jenielle: Grub2 is the ubuntu boot loader
<BluesKaj> one should always seththe windows drive as default (if windows is installed) then ubiquity will install grub to the mbr on that drive , tha's been my experience
<hitsujiTMO> jenielle: 2nd option in that link
<Rory> jenielle: The boot-repair option linked above will "auto-magically" fix stuff
<SASDOE> jinglescafe: to confirm: you do know you CANNOT let your custommers do any banking on your computers until you have dealt with the problem .?
<samuelx> Are there nightly builds of 13.10 that include updates that came out after the release?
<bekks> jinglescafe: Where is your picture upload?
<Rory> samuelx: No
<bekks> SASDOE: He knows and seems to ignore that fact.
<Rory> samuelx: LTS releases like 12.04 occasionally get their updates rolled into new isos (we're on 12.04.3 now, for example) but it's not worth it for non-LTS releases
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: no. any builds after that are trusty
<jenielle> ok. but what i don't understand is that i installed ubuntu last time along side my current operating system and it work flawlessly
<Rory> jenielle: People have explained what the problem might be, and how to fix it
<SASDOE> jenielle: that's the magic of computers for you
<pfifo> samuelx: there is the *-updates repos, thats the closest thing
<senderosc> l'ultima ruota del carro
<hitsujiTMO> !it | senderosc
<ubottu> senderosc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<motaka2> Rory: nothing changed
<samuelx> Dang... Here's my problem. I'd like to install 13.10 with an encrypted root but there's a bug with a missing USB driver that causes crypt-setup to not accept input at boot. Supposedly fixed in new releases.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: got your photo uploaded yet ?
<samuelx> I was hoping to be able to install a newer version so I wouldn't have to muck about with chroot/update via a live cd to get a bootable system
<jenielle> rory: doesnt matter which version that i had installed?
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: can you chroot to the filesystem and i can tell you how to fix the bug
<jinglescafe> i sent it to Rory.
<Rory> jenielle: What do you mean? You are running a different Live version to what you have installed?
<pfifo> ubuntu supports encrypted root now?
<motaka2> Rory: no
<samuelx> pfifo: Yep ... pretty slick too.
<bekks> pfifo: It always did.
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Hey you helped me out with this a little while back but I couldn't get it to work so put it aside for a while.
<motaka2> i hate ubuntu
<Rory> motaka2: no what?
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: you can also fix it at the end of the install.
<jenielle> i installed on my cp version 13.10
<Rory> motaka2: You're free to use whatever OS you like
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Rather than muck it up again I was hoping there was a newer image i could use that had the fix.
<jinglescafe> mot aka, ubuntu is good. its free its better than windows 95 I had installed
<wilornel> Hey guys. Yesterday I had trouble setting up Ubuntu alongside Windows 8, so I decided to just use Ubuntu on  that laptop. Problem is, the same error popped up when installing Ubuntu : "grum-efi-amd64-signed failed to install..." . Now, I guess the solution to that problem is to boot my live USB through Legacy mode in order to install Ubuntu in legacy mode. Before doing that.. I had to ask what you guys think and, what exactly UEFI add
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: At the end of the install? How?
<jenielle> there is a another version 12.04
<pfifo> bekks: no it didnt, you had to use the alternate installer for a long time to get anything special setup
<jinglescafe> I am teasing about 95!
<wilornel> grub*
<jinglescafe> lol
<motaka2> Rory:  what should ido?
<jinglescafe> I made a funny
<jinglescafe> oh
<senderosc> .
<senderosc> ciao
<jinglescafe> Cops showed up, I need to go
<senderosc> come si fa il cancelletto?
<bekks> pfifo: So Ubuntu supported full disc encryption already.
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: when it comes to the the "restart" bit hit <ctrl> + <alt> +<f1>     then you can chroot to the install dir and fix it that way
<Rory> motaka2: On the Grub boot menu, select your Ubuntu option and press E to edit the parameters before booting. Scroll down and delete the words "quiet splash" then press Ctrl-X to boot
<SASDOE> quick question: i was hoping to run a mail server on my ubuntu server, and was hoping to have a service similar to that offered by mailnull, ie having a main "domain name", and sub domains
<Guest33550> what happened to the standalone installer where you could install and uninstall like a progarm in windows?
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Ah ... open a new virtual term. Is there a list of the chroot commands somewhere?
<bekks> Guest33550: It is called "synaptic" and you can install it.
<Rory> !wubi | Guest33550
<ubottu> Guest33550: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: 2 secs
<pfifo> now we just need zfs support and ubuntu can be accepted as a real operating system
<SASDOE> and being able to instantly create or even receive emails directed to a nex sub domain (as in maindomain.newwebsite@test.com)
<BluesKaj> Guest33550. wine ?
<SASDOE> and block them if no longer needed
<Guest99721> ye
<bekks> pfifo: zfs support is already there.
<wilornel> Does it really matter if Ubuntu is standalone in UEFI or Legacy mode?
<Guest33550> Rory: Thank you!
<pfifo> bekks: not the good stuff, you still need PPAs (unless this changed in the last 60 days)
<Rory> Guest33550: No problem, I guessed right \o/
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: see the chroot section here: https://wiki.tenmilesout.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Debootstrap_Efi_Minimal_Install
<BluesKaj> wubi ?? good luck with that , Guest33550
<SASDOE> did anyone answer me? lost connection!
<bekks> pfifo: zfs will never be included in the linux kernel due to its license.
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: its the lines after "Mount environment file systems."
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Awesome
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: I'm reading through it now. I tried something similar last time but must have missed one of the dev devices
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: obviously replace install to what ever path cd mounted your filesystem as
<Guest33550> One more thing, will WUBI work with x64?
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: After I setup the chroot do I have to manually edit anything for the new initramfs or if I update does the new package have it?
<wilornel> Does it really matter if Ubuntu is standalone in UEFI or Legacy mode?
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: I vaguely remember someone saying they add to add a module for ohci_usb
<bekks> wilornel: Ubuntu isnt in those modes at all.
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: you need add an entry to the modules file and update initramfs ....
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: ok cool. So add the module manually.
<wilornel> bekks : from ubuntu's website : you can install Ubuntu in EFI mode or not.
<bekks> wilornel: Read: "you can install Ubuntu if you computer is in EFI mode or not"
<bekks> wilornel: The Ubuntu installation stays the same.
<Guest33550> it automatically installs x64 or x86 depending on the architecture. Never mind
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: ok i'm gonna try this again ... i'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again!
<wilornel> okay
<wilornel> but does it matter in any way?
<bekks> wilornel: No.
<wilornel> performancewise?
<wilornel> ok good
<wilornel> what pushed "someone" to create UEFI?
<dcope> anyone using monit in here?
<dcope> everytime i run it i get no output
<jenielle> ok im burning the boot repair disk right now
<Guest33550> wilornel: UEFI's been in development for a long time, at least 8 or 9 years i think
<motaka2> Rory: it doesnt work
<wilornel> Guest33550: Actually, I'm reading about it and it seems like Intel started working on it in 1998
<Rory> motaka2: No, but you will see an error this time hopefully
<wilornel> Guest33550: only thing is, I don't understand at which level does UEFI work?
<motaka2> Rory: I dont see any errors
<SASDOE> Rory: what email server are you running and how can i create domain names and sub domains easily ?
<Guest33550> wilornel: UEFI is actually on the hard disk (at least on my win 8 laptop)
<Rory> SASDOE: I'm running Postfix, and I have no idea
<bekks> SASDOE: the email server is totally unrelated to registering domains, and setting up MX records.
<wilornel> Guest33550: and it rules the way different parts of the computer interact with eachother?
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: uefi is a replacement for BIOS.
<Guest33550> wilornel: UEFI is like BIOS, Only it supports larger hard drive sizes (larger than 30 TB) and is more flexible
<SASDOE> Rory: no i mean i'd have a real domain name, an account and a "sub account", as in account.sub@domain.com
<Rory> SASDOE: Work on getting basic emails set up first
<wilornel> BIOS is what windows has been created on top of, right?
<SASDOE> Rory: could i easily setup something like this with postfix?
<Guest33550> No
<Guest33550> BIOS is Basic Input Output System
<bekks> SASDOE: Sure.
<Guest33550> every computer uses it
<Guest33550> macs use UEFI However
<SASDOE> nice
<wilornel> oohh ok
<SASDOE> i'll give it a try
<Rory> SASDOE: yes I think so, you can do all sorts. Do you mean that foo.bar@domain.com will go to the same mainbox as bar@domain.com?
<Rory> mailbox*
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: such discussion is offtopic here but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<wilornel> ok got it got it!
<SASDOE> Rory: yes exactly, and i could block emails to spam.bar@domain.com, or receive emails to new.bar@domain.com instantly as well
<Rory> SASDOE: I'd assume you can. I have [anything]@domain.com going to the same mailbox and that was done with a pattern
<Guest33550> One question about WUBI
<Guest33550> what if it screws up BOOTMGR
<SASDOE> Rory: cool thanks
<bekks> Guest33550: Then you have to repair your boot manager.
<Rory> Guest33550: which you can do with a Windows install DVD
<Guest33550> is there a chance that will happen
<Rory> Guest33550: Yes of course, but a small one
<Guest33550> i havent used WUBI in like 2 yeaars
<Guest33550> years*
<bekks> Guest33550: Saying "no" is just a lie at that point.
<bekks> Guest33550: Dont use Wubi.
<Rory> Guest33550: I strongly recommend "against" using it though
<bekks> Guest33550: Either install Ubuntu as dualboot or in a vm.
<BluesKaj> Guest33550. why not try virtualbox
<hitsujiTMO> Guest33550: wubi is not recommended, try a virtual machine or live iso instead
<wilornel> I put my BIOS into legacy mode and now I can't boot my live USB...
<Guest33550> BluesKaj: Already did, tried virtualbox and vm ware
<Guest33550> too laggy
<SASDOE> what happended to cafeguy?
<bekks> Guest33550: Then use a dualboot.
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: legacy mode? or legacy usb mode?
<Guest33550> i have acutally screwed my disc drive up
<BluesKaj> Guest33550. then the best alternative is to install ubuntu on it's own partition
<Guest33550> i dropped the laptop with a disc running inside and it hit the side and shattered all over the drive
<Guest33550> im waiting for a replacement
<wilornel> well, I went into BIOS and  for Boot Mode I chose CSM Boot
<Guest33550> will WUBI work on a win 8 laptop w/ uefi?
<Rory> Guest33550: No
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO
<Rory> !wubi | Guest33550
<Guest33550> Rory: problem with UEFI?
<bekks> Guest33550: Wubi is not supported with Windows 8.
<Guest33550> well this isnt windows 8 so
<wiehan> How do I upgrade ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 - software centre / update manager is set to notify me of all new releases but it doesn't. System it fully up to date with sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade. Is there a terminal command to do this?
<Guest33550> i cant install ubuntu via a burned cd
<Guest33550> it goes to the install menu
<hitsujiTMO> wiehan: do-release-upgrade
<wiehan> hitsujiTMO, sudo apt-get release-upgrade?
<Guest33550> when i hit "install ubuntu" or "try ubuntu" it just black screens
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: well, I went into BIOS and  for Boot Mode I chose CSM Boot
<Guest33550> and does abosulety nothing
<bekks> !nomodeset | Guest33550
<ubottu> Guest33550: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> wiehan: sudo do-release-upgrade      ( backup important data first)
<wiehan> hitsujiTMO, ty
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: hmm, and how did you create the usb?
<wilornel> there was a tool which Ubuntu referenced to
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: also is fat boot enabled?
<wilornel> live usb creator or...
<wilornel> hmm let mee see
<wilornel> fast*
<wilornel> no it's not
<Guest33550> bekks: already did nomodeset, the disc litterally stops spinning, i left it on for 2 nights and nothing happened
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: was it http://www.linuxliveusb.com/?
<pfifo> !enter | wilornel
<ubottu> wilornel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilornel> wait let me find it...
<Guest33550> whats the percentage WUBI will screw up Boot manager
<bekks> Guest33550: Did you check the md5sum of the cd after burning it?
<Guest33550> yes
<Guest33550> i did the md5sum multiple times
<bekks> Guest33550: after burning it, or before it?
<Guest33550> beofre & after
<Guest33550> before*
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<bekks> Guest33550: Did you try a second cd?
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: But I don't think that's the issue. I WAS able to boot my live USB before I formated my HDD...
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: use http://www.linuxliveusb.com/     pendrivelinux can be a bit messy
<Guest33550> i tryed multiple CD's
<bekks> Guest33550: And which version did you burn?
<Guest33550> even a USB drive
<Guest33550> no avail
<wilornel> but wait a sec. I was able to boot my live USB before
<Guest33550> 12.10 and the latest verzio
<Guest33550> version*
<bekks> Guest33550: you could try a 12.04
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: shouldn't it work now? Or does pendrive not work properly sometimes with CSM boot?
<Guest33550> do CD-RW's work?
<rwc2> both mozilla software, firefox and thunderbird, yield an error in saucy : GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed - - - this or something similar is a bug on mozillas page, but any way around this until the issue is resolved?
<bekks> Guest33550: Sure.
<Guest33550> bekks: i used CD-R, CD-RW ,DVD-R ,DVD-RW and none of them worked
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: the way bios and uefi look for bootable devices are different.
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: ok got it, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: this will at least rule out if the usb creator is the cause or not
<Guest33550> bekks: not sure if this has to do with anything but i had to disable secure boot as the boot signatures were invalid for ubuntu's CD
<hitsujiTMO> Guest33550: thats not an issue for bios booting install
<Guest33550> hitsujiTMO: its an 8 laptop w/ UEFI
<hitsujiTMO> Guest33550: wilornel is installing as bios mode tho
<Guest33550> im gonna restart
<Guest33550> brb
<trism> rwc2: running firefox with: G_SLICE=always-malloc firefox; has worked for some people based on https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=833117
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 833117 in Startup and Profile System "Does not disable glib slice allocator with glib >= 2.35" [Critical,New]
<pfifo> mke2fs takes a long time, is it just me or did making ext2 filesystems used to take only seconds
<bekks> pfifo: ext2 always took ages.
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: more likely its to do with the fact that your dealing with larger HDDs that when you were dealing with ext2
<Bellaurest> Hello
<Bellaurest> Здарова ребята
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Ok I got it install and got the chroot setup but my networking isn't quite working. The interface is fine (ping etc works) but DNS isn't working so I can't run apt-get. Any ideas?
<samuelx> I tried just adding 8.8.8.8 to resolve.conf but it didn't do anything
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: resolv.conf gets regenerated everytime networking is restarted. try add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" (without quotes ofc) to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and restart networking then
<rwc2> trism, how should the command look exactly?
<pytess> hi.I am using ubuntu
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Ok ... trying it now
<pytess> started recently
<pytess> i first used windowd8.made it dualboot.later i tried installing ubuntu once more.then  I guess windows 8 partion is gone
<MrDyne> How would I make a script or program run at bootup under a particular user account without having to login to anything?
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: if you delete the symlink /etc/resolv.conf and replace it with a normal file, it wont get overwritten on restarts
<pytess> is it possible to acess any datas in other drive
<MrDyne> Like LAMP, it runs under www-data user and auto starts on boot.
<bekks> pytess: If your Windows is gone, you cannot access it anymore. If you just have another disk, you can access the other disk.
<bekks> pfifo: the more easy way is to configure nm correctly.
<trism> rwc2: G_SLICE=always-malloc firefox
<rwc2> trism, k, ill have to try something else
<pfifo> bekks: i dont agree, removing dnsmasq is exponetially harder then deleting a symlink
<trism> rwc2: does firefox and thunderbird still start and work? if so you can ignore that error, we all get it
<hitsujiTMO> MrDyne: call the app with: sudo -u <username|id>         or su -c <command> <user>
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Maybe a dumb question but should I do that edit on the live system or the chroot? Same question for restarting networking
<trism> rwc2: the problem is some people have firefox immediately crash on starting
<rwc2> trism, firefox doesn't start, no splash screen even
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: ahh, you're still on the live system. what are you needing apt-get for?
<rwc2> trism, the thunderbird screen asking for sudo password appeared once, but nothing since
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Don't I need to run apt-get to update the system?
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: So that I can add the ohci_usb module and fix the initramfs (so cyprtsetup works at boot)
<pytess> ok.bekks.I had installed windows on my c drive
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: you don't need to update the system. 2 secs and i'll find the exact commands
<pytess> but i coudl not  access d dvrive from uuntu
<pytess> :(
<pytess> so all the data is gone:(
<pytess> bekks:
<pfifo> pytess: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<pytess> ok
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: So just add "ohci_usb" to "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules" and then " update-initramfs -u"?
<bekks> pytess: Did you even try to mount it manually?
<pytess> https://gist.github.com/Tessie/7617516
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: its ohci_pci
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: :D
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: So that's it?
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: yup that should be it
<bekks> pytess: you have a 500G disk and a 4G usb stick?
<pytess> yea
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: ok fingers crossed .... trying it out now
<pfifo> pytess: run 'sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt' and see if your data is in /mnt
<hitsujiTMO> samuelx: let me know if theres any errors with: update-initramfs -u
<pfifo> pytess: disregard that
<xBytez> Wut
<xBytez> Ubuntu Cola? :P
<xBytez> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1424544_1390728294504748_1783790479_n.jpg
<xBytez> and 69p?!
<xBytez> 69?!
<pfifo> pytess: according to this you deleted everything related to windows
<FloodBot1> xBytez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Ok update-initramfs worked fine. Rebooting now ...
<hitsujiTMO> cool
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Worked!
<MrDyne> how do you open a terminal window under another user account?
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | samuelx
<ubottu> samuelx: Glad you made it! :-)
<samuelx> hitsujiTMO: Thanks a ton! Finally got the setup I want with a fully encrypted LUKS root.
<trism> rwc2: you might try starting firefox on a different user with a fresh profile, see if something is messed up with your config
<pytess> pfifo:I am getting speciy the file system type
<MrDyne> correction, as another user
<pfifo> pytess: its swap space, not a filesystem. you cant mount it
<pfifo> pytess: you deleted you windows install and all related windows partitions, and alog with that, the data that was on the partitions
<rwc2> trism, might try that
<pytess> it says.getting output /dev/sda5 looks like swapspace not mounted.what does that mean actually
<pfifo> pytess: swap space is like a page file in windows
<bekks> pytess: that sda5 isnt swapspace.
<MrDyne> nvm figured it out, su - *user*
<bekks> pytess: And you cannot mount swap.
<pytess> so.what shld i do now.?I had 2 partions c and d drive,now it seesm I have deleted data in both partitions.I am quite new to linux
<pfifo> pytess: if you made backups you can restore from backup, otherwise start working on a new collection of data
<pytess> ok.may sound dump question.previosly while i  dualbooted ubuntu.I could see one drive in mydevices .But now in ubuntu desktop in device.I do not find any drives
<pfifo> pytess: you only have one drive, and it is /
<chsados> Anyone familiar with GPA I am having some issues - I get this error whenever I open up GPA http://i.imgur.com/xJmw2oF.png  I am on Ubuntu v12.10
<MarcoFe> hello
<chsados> Ubuntu 13.10 *
<pytess> oh.k.if so then  I am using the full capacity of ram and diskdrive.
<s_faraday> hi guys
<bekks> pytess: yes, you are.
<MarcoFe> i've had this message when plug rs232tousb converter: device descriptor read/8, error -32. Could anyone help me?tnx
<s_faraday> I have Fujitsu AH-530 Laptop and ubuntu 12.10 on it
<MonkeyDust> pytess  open a terminal, that's a command prompt... then type    lsblk    to see how it's done in ubuntu
<s_faraday> my USB ports work sooooooooooo slowly
<pfifo> pytess: yes, have a look at the output of 'df -h' to see whats going on
<MrDyne> how do you lock up a limited user account so it can only see, edit, make, files in it's home directory only?
<s_faraday> Is there need for install any driver for USB 2 Ports? 				
<skinkitten> there is no emacs 24 for ubuntu?
<bekks> MarcoFe: It isnt detected correctly. Either the device is broken, the cabling is broken or the driver is broken.
<bekks> s_faraday: no.
<rwc2> trism, no, i dont think thats it
<jhutchins_wk> chsados: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<MonkeyDust> MrDyne  only for actions outside /home, you need sudo
<pfifo> !info emacs24 | skinkitten
<ubottu> skinkitten: emacs24 (source: emacs24): GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ user interface). In component main, is optional. Version 24.3+1-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 3585 kB, installed size 11321 kB
<s_faraday> bekks: so what's my problem u think?
<bekks> s_faraday: I didnt read the backlog.
<bekks> s_faraday: And from my point of view, even USB2 is very slow.
<pytess> oh.k.http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464749/.what does this mean
<MrDyne> yes but the limit user can still cd and browse the system file structure
<jhutchins_wk> s_faraday: USB is slow.
<skinkitten> pfifo, how do I sudo get that?
<hitsujiTMO> MrDyne: it needs read permissions to be able to run anything
<skinkitten> pfifo, I installed emacs but it installed 23 instead of the lastest
<MonkeyDust> MrDyne  you mean the Guest account?
<pfifo> skinkitten: 'sudo apt-get purge emacs' 'sudo apt-get install emacs24'
<skinkitten> sudo apt-get update doesn't do that?
<MrDyne> no, i'm trying to make a very limited account to lock up game servers so it they are hacked or exploited they are still locked in a cage and can't do any harm other then reck the map/ game player data
<s_faraday> bekks: jhutchins_wk it doesn't slow for my friend's laptops
<s_faraday> sure it's not about ubuntu?
<skinkitten> sudo apt-get update doesn't do that? pfifo
<pfifo> skinkitten: there is like a dozen different versions of emacs in the repos, 23 is the default if you want 24 you have to tell it you want 24
<pfifo> skinkitten: update will update the version you installed
<bekks> s_faraday: ubuntu is working fine with usb1, usb2, usb3 for me.
<hitsujiTMO> MrDyne: for instance: if a user account does not have access to /usr then it cannot run any application in there, if it does not have access to /etc then it can't even log in ( somes files in /etc are executed on login )
<bekks> s_faraday: Did you check the manual wether the port used is a usb1 port in fact?
<MrDyne> Ok
<gordonjcp> MrDyne: you may want to look into chroot environments
<pfifo> skinkitten: and you thinking apt-get upgrade, apt-get update dose something completly different
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  chroot came to my mind too
<pfifo> brb
<skinkitten> pfifo, 'sudo apt-get install emacs24' is not found
<s_faraday> bekks: yes it's USB 2 http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Fujitsu-Lifebook-AH530-Notebook.40469.0.html
<s_faraday> and it's not about nautilus?
<hitsujiTMO> skinkitten: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install emacs24
<zykotick9> chsados: i'd be careful using GPA... (mind you, i possibly tried with an older version then you have access to in ubuntu) BUT i tried it a little while ago, and couldn't find option to use SHA2 (which is a bit of a problem).  In regard to your actual issue, i have no idea.  best of luck.
<pytess> how to create a seperate partiion in ubuntu
<chsados> zykotick9: do you have a suggestion on an alternative to GPA?
<hitsujiTMO> pytess: use gparted is the easiest way, preferably from a live distro
<zykotick9> chsados: for gui = no.  i'd suggest using the gpg terminal apps... YMMV
<chsados> ehhh i dont feel comfortable with terminal yet for gpg :(
<pytess> ok
<zykotick9> chsados: don't fear the terminal ;)
<chsados> just seems like GPG in terminal requires too many commands - id prefer a nice GUI similar to kleopatra when I was on windows - made things really easy
<hitsujiTMO> chsados: i thought gpg in terminal is like... 1 command?
<zykotick9> chsados: "i hear ya" well, best of luck.
<chsados> hitsujiTMO: not really no
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: I tried linux live usb creator, the results are the same, I cannot boot through the live USB.
<Guest33553> hello
<Guest33553> i am from colombia
<Guest33553> my english is so so
<Guest33553> http://pastebin.com/xfAfBiNu
<Guest33553> software-center no funcina
<pfifo> skinkitten: whats the output of 'lsb_release -cs'
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO:
<skinkitten> in the terminal? pfifo
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: in that case, try toggling your the current value of "legacy usb support" in the bios.
<pfifo> skinkitten: yes
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: thats an option that can cause some issues depending on manufacturer
<skinkitten> pfifo, precise
<MrDyne> does the command startx need sudo to work. I get a black screen if I use my normal account at boot login
<hitsujiTMO> MrDyne: no
<pfifo> !info emacs24 precise | skinkitten
<ubottu> skinkitten: Package emacs24 does not exist in precise
<Rory> Guest33553: Can you run it as a user other than root
<zykotick9> MrDyne: on ubuntu, startx doesn't do much by default.  why are to trying to use it?
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: Alright, so you're saying that instead of booting in legacy mode, I should boot in UEFI?
<pfifo> skinkitten: there you have it, you can upgrade to saucy
<MrDyne> because I disabled gui start at boot because when I finish setting up my server again it will be headless.
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: no. legacy usb supprt is a different option
<wilronel> I have UEFI boot or CSM boot
<hitsujiTMO> MrDyne: do you have a DE installed?
<MrDyne> I'm using Xubuntu so Xfce
<skinkitten> pfifo, upgrade to saucy? whats that? and how?
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: its a different option in a different menu
<Rory> Guest33553: Can you run the commands specified in this AskUbuntu answer: http://askubuntu.com/a/337154/62969
<wilronel> With UEFI, I can boot the live usb alright. With CSM boot, I cannot boot the live USB. I do not want to use UEFI, as Ubuntu fails to install in UEFI mode
<wilronel> So I shall select booting in CSM mode, right?
<pfifo> skinkitten: download the Ubuntu 13.10 CD annd burn it to a cd-r then boot from it and install Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: Are you talking about the Usb legacy emulation?
<skinkitten> why? pfifo
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: usually under "advanced" or "chipset settings" or the like.                 how exactly is ubuntu failing to install in uefi mode?
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: yes. that would be it
<pfifo> skinkitten: saucy has emacs24
<wilronel> so do you want me to enable it or to disable it?
<skinkitten> I just installed emacs24 though pfifo
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: i want you to toggle it.
<wilronel> okay so it was enabled. I'm disabling it
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: cool. try booting the usb now
<wilronel> Still cannot boot through the live USB
<zykotick9> MrDyne: if you still have a DM installed, i'd suggest starting it like "sudo service lightdm start" type thing... replace lightdm if you're using something else...
<pfifo> skinkitten: you just said 17:50 < skinkitten> pfifo, 'sudo apt-get install emacs24' is not found
<zykotick9> !info emacs24
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO:
<ubottu> emacs24 (source: emacs24): GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ user interface). In component main, is optional. Version 24.3+1-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 3585 kB, installed size 11321 kB
<skinkitten> pfifo, oh I was lucky to be directed to https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/emacs
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: this is quite peculiar. that exausts my guesses at what could be the cause of the failed boots in bios mode.
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: whats the exact issue in uefi mode?
<pfifo> skinkitten: ok that works too, but keep in mind PPAs are unsupported software
<wilronel> "grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install"
<wilronel> I don't even want to go down that path anymore... it's pretty annoying..
<paul_> hey all
<winb> hi
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: you can manually install grub too.
<paul_> ubuntu newbie here, i'm trying to run a script, but for some reason it just opens it in gedit
<paul_> any idea why?
<skinkitten> ok thanks
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: it involves chrooting after that point
<MajSlayer> got a quick new linux user question, is it a bad idea to install Apache, MySQL ect. as root? should I create a second user to install these programs?
<hitsujiTMO> paul_ you need to set it as executable most likely
<sacrelicious> hitsujiTMO, how do i do that?
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: okay so I have only installed GNU/Linux (or is it GNE/Linux?), and then it fails to install grub-efi-amd64-signed. I have to boot and use boot-repair, right? Then I can re-install Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> MajSlayer: they'll start as root, then quickly change to a different user...
<bekks> MajSlayer: You cannot install those packages from the Ubuntu repos without root privileges. "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<pfifo> MajSlayer: you have to install this stuff with the package manager, which requires root privdleges, so no
<MrDyne> sudo service lightdm start worked, thanks!
<zykotick9> MajSlayer: sorry, you said "install", ya see beeks pfifo above ;)
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: what version of ubuntu is this btw?
<wilronel> 12.04 LTS
<wilronel> and I wanted to keep it this way, too.
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: is windows on the machine?
<wilronel> I tried installing Ubuntu standalone, so it reformated the disk. so no, Windows is not on the machine, I can't boot anything right now.
<MajSlayer> well i'm on a dedicated server, i didnt have to sudo anything...
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: cool. can you boot the live cd so in uefi mode
<wilronel> I can't install Ubuntu in Legacy mode?
<wilronel> I don't WANT uefi, it won't install
<MajSlayer> and where is this beek pfifo? i dont see the link
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: i'm unsure if you can, BUT, since ubuntu is for the most part is installed already we can try finishing the installation manually
<wilronel> no, it is not installed for the most part. Only GNU/Linux is.
<pfifo> MajSlayer: ubuntu isnt designed to be run as root, but most ISPs ignore that, you can still run commands with sudo, but since your already root, it is optional
<zykotick9> pfifo: DON'T use sudo, if you are #
<MajSlayer> well the problem i'm having is .php software doesn't want to allow file movements because root owns all the folders
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO:
<pfifo> zykotick9: DONT tell me not todo something with out giving an explanation
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: wait, slightly confused here, when you say gnu/linux what are you reffering to exactly?
<zykotick9> pfifo: if you are root already, using sudo is redundant (might lead to issues as well)
<tgm4883> why are WE putting random WORDS in all caps?
<pfifo> !chown | MajSlayer
<ubottu> MajSlayer: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<wilronel> I am refering to what Ubuntu trial displays when I try to install Ubuntu
<MajSlayer> aye well its like 40,000 files
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: If I re-try to install Ubuntu, it will ask if I want to replace GNU/Linux or install it next to GNU/Linux.
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: Before trying to install Ubuntu, "Windows 8" was standing where "GNU/Linux" is at the moment
<pfifo> MajSlayer: there is a -R switch to make recursive changes
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: ah ok.
<cejixo3> hello guys
<cejixo3> xen pci passtrough ???
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: the thing is, grub is the last thing to get installed during the installation, so you can just manually install it and you should be good to go
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: Depends when. Sometimes grub installs after 3 minutes, sometimes after 30mins into the installation process
<MajSlayer> okay let me read about it, like i said i'm new, and never made a second user on this server. so i'm half way thinking i should do a full reinstall on it, create a second user
<zykotick9> cejixo3: i'd suggest using alis (/msg ubottu alis for details) to find a xen channel.  that's VERY specialized support question.
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: no grub is always last
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: well... not it's happening after 3 mins
<cejixo3> thanks
<MajSlayer> seems root owns everything, and the only way to fix the problems is to set every to 777
<wilronel> now it's happening after 3 mins*
<MajSlayer> and i know thats a bad idea.lol
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: let me double-check.
<pfifo> MajSlayer: i would go with something like 'chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www'
<MajSlayer> thanks man
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: it only takes a few minutes to install ubuntu. just boot the live in uefi mode and we can have a look
<MajSlayer> that is the main area i'm having problems with i'll give it a go
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: it takes about 30 minutes, right?
<MajSlayer> i'll ssh into the server now and give it a try
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: wha? no. i've never seen an ubuntu install take longer than 10 mins
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: wow.
<suyash1629> hi everyone, today i m not able to boot ubuntu, everytime i boot i get errer something like this: could not write bytes: Broken pipe. Can anyone please help me..
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: Well I had many times where after about 10 minutes, it would fail because of grub. and once it failed for the same reason but after 40mins..
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: unless maybe its a full install from the mini.iso
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: no, I'm not using any mini.iso
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: okay, apparently you are right. I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed right now
<wilronel> so, how do I fix it?
<wilronel> hitsujiTMO: boot-repaid?
<wilronel> repair*
<hitsujiTMO> wilronel: boot to the live cd and install an irc client there. will make things easier
<suyash1629> hi everyone, today i m not able to boot ubuntu(12.04), everytime i boot i get errer something like this: could not write bytes: Broken pipe. Can anyone please help me..
<MajSlayer> pfifo - thanks allot, you just saved my buns, and a near heart attack
<MajSlayer> everything working fine now it seems
<MajSlayer> no more cant transfer files from here to here problems:)
<DGJones> logout
<Agwatic> my laptop wireless card is keeping refreshing and I don't know why
<MajSlayer> anyhow really thanks, I'm putting this in my install notes just incase I have to do a full reinstall one day. plus good to take notes:)
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, hey
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, im on the live usb ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: ok, first thing i need you to do is install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<veryhappy> Hi guys, i installed a program in an earlier ubuntu install, but now i cant install this program anymore in the new install, what can i do about it?
<wilornel> done
<zykotick9> veryhappy: what program?  any other details? would probably help the channel...
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, done
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: nexk can you run: lsblk | pastebinit
<suyash1629> anyone please help, everytime i boot into wubi installation of ubuntu 12.04 i get error like "could not write bytes: Broken pipe". i was setting up android build environment and just after installing some dependencies i got this error while booting and i m unable to buut into ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: just paste the link here
<veryhappy> wilornel: was first checking if anyone responses, in another channels one waits for years for an answer. the program that i used is srware iron (a chrome like browser) installed it in the .deb format, but now its not really installing anymore like it should.
<wilornel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464949/
<jhutchins_wk> suyash1629: Sorry, there doesn't appear to be any wubi users on this weekend.
<wilornel> veryhappy, what?
<jhutchins_wk> suyash1629: Why not do a standard partitioned install?
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, ^
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: ok. can you now run: sudo apt-get install gdisk && sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<GnubLinux> Veryhappy - See here: http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=6913
<jhutchins_wk> veryhappy: If it's not built specifically for the release of Ubuntu you're running it won't install.  You're not telling us what the errors are though, for all we know your disk is full.
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: i just need to verify what's what
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, what is that thing?
<wilornel> and what does -l specify?
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: -l   = list
<wilornel> okay
<wilornel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464966/
<suyash1629> jhutchins_wk: i tried to do that but i m trying to install that on my hp laptop, and i m not able to load any bootable disks or usb drives to make standard installation, any help on making standard installation?
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, ^
<MrDyne> Is there an easier way to install and Java JRE 7 and keep it update? I hate having to download it an manually install it and do whatever those install guides say to do.
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: hmm seems /dev/sda2 is marked as a windows partition. weird
<jhutchins_wk> suyash1629: Hm, no, there have been ways to do a standard install from Windows, but I don't know if they're current.
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: ok. try this: mkdir install
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, well, that Ubuntu installation was installed in UEFI mode, right? So I guess that's why
<wilornel> done
<veryhappy> jhutchins_wk: if you dont know my system you better dont tell me my disk is full, btw: the program WAS the heck installed on my ubuntu system if you could read you would have read it.
<suyash1629> jhutchins_wk: can you please give me some ways to do that, some hints..
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: sudo mount /dev/sda2 install
<veryhappy> i'm coming back later perhaps
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: sudo mount /dev/sda1 install/boot/efi
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, done
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, done
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: now these 4 commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464985/
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, done
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: now: sudo chroot install
<richard305> anyone got an idea as to why modprobe might not be able to find the module nvidia? I'm pretty sure i have it installed
<wilornel>  failed to run command `/bin/bash': Input/output error
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, ^
<wilornel> it WAS run using sudo
<Rory> richard305: "pretty sure" how did you install it?
<amar_> how to clear the  recent files..
<richard305> by installing nvidia-319 and associated packages through synaptic
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel:  interesting. can you pastebin the output of: mount
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464999/
<Rory> a_muva_: I googled "Ubuntu clear recent files" and found that you can use the Privacy application which is included as standard
<suyash1629> jhutchins_wk: can you please give me some ways to do that, some hints..
<richard305> whoops, forgot to address my comment Rory: by installing nvidia-319 and associated oackages through synaptic
<Rory> richard305: Have you rebooted since doing that?
<richard305> Rory: multiple times
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: can you humour me and once again try: sudo chroot install
<Rory> richard305: Can you install the "nvidia-current" package?
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, same thing.
<richard305> Rory: sure, i can give that a shot. i'll reinstall bumblebee while i'm at it
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: hmm, i think your issue stems from the wrong partition id for /dev/sda2       but this error is a bit odd.
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, can't we just format everything??
<ensonic> hi, doing my first steps, setting up a PPA to have some more recent gstreamer for my app for 12.04 (need them for drone.io). I copied the packages from a different PPA where the are build for newer ubuntu, in my PPA the started to build, but the hang at the tests
<ensonic> any tips?
<ensonic> mine: https://launchpad.net/~ensonic/+archive/buzztrax/+build/5256613
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: we can. sudo swapoff /dev/sda3
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, just like that?
<ensonic> the one I cloned from: https://launchpad.net/~santoscadenas/+archive/gstreamer1.2/+build/5160675
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, but that won't affect /dev/sda2...
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, the command ran without problems...
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: thats to turn off the swap drive so that it will allow you to make changes
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, done
<richard305> Rory: brb going to reboot
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: next: sudo mount -a
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: sudo umount -a
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, last one only?
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: yup last one
<amar_> how to clear the recent files ..can anyone give the command...thanks..!
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: then: mount | pastebinit
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, devices are busy..
<wilornel> I can't umount, devices are busy
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: ok. we can manually destroy the gpt table
<Rory> a_muva_: I googled "Ubuntu clear recent files" and found that you can use the Privacy application which is included as standard
<Kurvivor> Hello! i am currently in a process of making friends of my Ubuntu PC and windows laptop. I have shared printer between them, and a folder (using samba)
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1048576 count=1
<Kurvivor> i can write to that folder drom windows
<Kurvivor> but on linux, for some reason, i can only read from there
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO, done
<Kurvivor> how do i check permissions on the folder and allow myself to write/delete in it?
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: can you reboot and try the installer again
<wilornel> sure.
<wilornel> see ya later
<richard305> Rory: okay back -- modprobe is still saying nvidia isn't found
<zykotick9> Kurvivor: fyi, this is obviously fat/ntfs - SO, it's ALL determined by how it gets mounted!  you can't apply the typical *nix (POSIX really) permissions to either fat or ntfs, so the regular tools in ubuntu aren't going to be able to help.  check on how the drive is being mounted.  sorry i don't use either of those filesystems (ok, sometimes fat32 on removable media) so i don't know the details.  good luck.
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: can you pastebin the output of: mount             while the share is mounted ofc
<Kurvivor> zykotick9: i doubt it a little; folder is shared on ubuntu, and i simply created it in filesystem
<Rory> richard305: Can you pastebin the output of sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<Rory> !paste | richard305
<ubottu> richard305: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kurvivor> zykotick9: no mounting was involved (unless samba does it behind the scenes)
<richard305> Rory: alright. one sec.
<Rory> richard305: That is assuming you are on a 64-bit system, are you?
<zykotick9> Kurvivor: samba is certainly something else i don't know anything about ;)  sorry if it wasn't fat/ntfs issue (i doubt you can apply POSIX permissions with SAMBA as well, but maybe).  best of luck!
<richard305> yep
<richard305> Rory: yep
<Kurvivor> hzykotick9: here is the output ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/6465065/
<Kurvivor> well, first h got chewed off
<richard305> Rory: http://pastebin.com/p5Ufwqd5
<Rory> richard305: OK run that command, then enter the selection number 0 and press Enter
<richard305> Rory: now bear in mind that all i'm really trying to do is get bumblebee to work
<Rory> richard305: In mind
<richard305> Rory: done -- should i modprobe nvidia now?
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: that was me who asked for that: seems the samba share isn't mounted there. is this from the samba server or the client?
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: did you see link above from Kurvivor?  i hope you know fuse ;)  BTW your help for wilornel was IMPRESSIVE
<pfifo> Kurvivor: are the files hosted on the windows or the linux box?
<Rory> richard305: You should reboot, and then it should load automatically
<richard305> Rory: okay thanks. back shorty
<JordanJ2> Hello. I'm having the same problem as I had before Ubuntu (12.04 and 13.10) will only boot in UEFI mode and not Legacy
<JordanJ2> I am trying to install via USB drive in Legacy mode but I get a black screen that reads "SYLINUX 4.02..."
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: its just just a bunch of problems i've seen over and over again. although how his ubuntu install partition got marked as a windows partition is a bit bizarre
<Kurvivor> pfifo: files are hosted on linux box
<JordanJ2> I know it copied some efi files from the USB not sure if that has anything to do with it
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: from server
<pfifo> Kurvivor: and what type of filesystem are they on?
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: i use gpt for pretty much everything, but i don't have any uefi hardware - so that's all new to me.  i was impressed anyways ;)
<free-spirit> could anyone help with play on linux ? easy question but i can't find answer :) how to install new programm into different location/drive ?
<JordanJ2> I was hoping that someone here would know
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: how exactly did you create the usb?
<JordanJ2> UnetBootin
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: so if i understand correctly then, on the server you can only read from the folder?
<chrisdone> is there a way to set the shell that gnome-terminal starts with (as opposed to using chsh)?
<chrisdone> ah, found it!
<JordanJ2> I seemed to of done everything it just won't boot :/
<richard305> Rory: this is a problem. I've had to switch computers because now my GUI won't load
<FrancisH> hey guys, is it possible to get a paper copy of the ubuntu server guide mailed to me?
<Rory> !nomodeset | richard305
<ubottu> richard305: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<richard305> Rory: how do I modify it though, if i can't login?
<Rory> richard305: How far do you get in the boot process?
<Rory> richard305: Do you see the grub menu?
<richard305> Rory: to the login screen, then when i put in my password it goes to black
<Rory> richard305: Oh not nomodeset then
<Rory> richard305: Can you switch to another terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F2
<richard305> hm. let me try.
<richard305> Rory: hm. let me try.
<free-spirit> Could anyone help with a little question about play on linux ? I want to install new programm in a new directory (not regular pol directary) how i can choose a new one ?
<Rory> richard305: And then run the command: sudo chown richard: /home/richard/.Xauthority
<Rory> richard305: Assuming your username is richard
<richard305> Rory: yes it's given me login / password there, and i'm in
<Rory> richard305: And don't forget that colon (:) after the username it's important
<hitsujiTMO> richard305: did you run startx with sudo?
<richard305> Rory: not yet, hold on
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: OR any gui program with sudo - thus gksudo ;)
<FrancisH> hey guys, is it possible to get a paper copy of the ubuntu server guide mailed to me?
<richard305> Rory: done
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: yes, that's exactly the situation
<Rory> FrancisH: There's a pdf version of it here https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<richard305> Rory: now run startx?
<Rory> FrancisH: There are many online services which will print things and send them to you
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: It worked! :) Thanks!
<Rory> richard305: Now run "sudo service lightdm restart"
<MrDyne> How do I have a command run on boot of computer, "su - server sh /Team_Speak/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: there is one issue though. What does "broken pipe" mean?
<richard305> Rory: and try to login?
<zykotick9> !cookie | hitsujiTMO
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Rory> MrDyne: Put it in /etc/rc.local with the & character at the end
<Rory> richard305: Yes
<MrDyne> will the command run as if it was root? else it will require a password to get into user server.
<richard305> Rory: no dice. also now the fan is super loud for some reason
 * wilornel hands hitsujiTMO a cookie
<richard305> Rory: going to restart again
<Rory> richard305: What do you see after you log in, is it completely black? Do you get a cursor? or do you see your wallpaper?
<FrancisH> Rory: thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: thats dependent on what exactly the full error is
<Rory> MrDyne: That command will run as root, yes
<sddhrthrt> :w
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: ok. can you: ls -ld /path/to/samba/directory
<richard305> Rory: shit.
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: I don't remember exaclty. It happens during boot...
<richard305> Rory: it won't turn on.\
<richard305> Rory: at all.
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: what could it mean?
<Rory> richard305: Your entire PC won't turn on at all?
<richard305> Rory: at all. totally dead.\
<pfifo> is it plugged in?
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: i've seen that on 12.04 server on virtual machines. if its the exact same error (reffering to sda) then it can be safely ignored
<Rory> richard305: Installing the nvidia driver won't do that, it is something else unrelated
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: well, I mean, it only appears for a fraction of a second...
<jhutchins> richard305: Sounds like it was in the process of failing.  Video driver was just a coincidence.
<richard305> Rory: okay, holding the on button for ten or fifteen seconds seems to have turned it on again
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: ...or 2 seconds.. I don't know. But it doesn't seem like a big issue indeed :)
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: can you again install pastebinit and we'll have a look: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<Smilex> My sound settings seem to have broken. I've noticed that Spotify and Youtube have started bugging out, and QJackCtl is spitting out this message http://hastebin.com/mahafunojo.vhdl
<trinque> Hi, I've got an Ubuntu docker image, trying to run a few upstart services. Two services installed via apt-get can be started via service ... start. One whose config is copied to /etc/init during the docker build cannot be started.
<Smilex> How do I reset my sound settings?
<richard305> Rory: i still can't login though
<trinque> Is there some way to tell upstart to look for new config files manually?
<richard305> can you take me through undoing the changes from before?
<Rory> richard305: Do you have another user, or can you try to log in as the guest user?
<Rory> richard305: No because we're almost done
<trinque> initctl reload-configuration also seems to do nothing
<richard305> Rory: okay, i'll try
<Rory> richard305: But if you wanted to, you would run that update-alternatives command again, and select option 2
<hitsujiTMO> trinque: you can comment out the: start on statement if you want to stop ot from loading automatically
<richard305> yeah what was that again, just in case?\
<trinque> hitsujiTMO: I'm trying to get an upstart config I copied in to be recognized by upstart
<Rory> richard305:  sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<richard305> Rory: in the meantime, trying guest login -- still nothing but the cursor on the screen
<trinque> it says no such service when I try to start it
<richard305> Rory: I do have the cursor though
<hitsujiTMO> trinque: its named <service>.conf    and put in /etc/init right?
<Rory> richard305: I've found some reports that the following fixes this: sudo rm /home/username/.Xauthority* && sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg
<richard305> Rory: I'll reboot and give it a shot
<Rory> richard305: You can do that from ctrl-alt-f2
<Rory> richard305: reboot after
<richard305> Rory: okay
<trinque> hitsujiTMO: correct
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: I'm getting "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" I'll wait for the updates to finish, I think that's what's causing the error
<hitsujiTMO> trinque: then that would point towards a malformed config. can you pastebin it?
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: oh and that happens when I try to install pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: is software center opened or updatemanager?
<wilornel> hitsuujiTMO : Yes update manager is opened
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO:  ^
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: I'll be back in about 30 minutes, will you still be online?
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: once its closed you should be able to install it then
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: alright
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: i should be
<trinque> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ivYzXSEQ
<richard305> Rory: still nothing
<richard305> Rory: just my cursor :(
<trinque> hitsujiTMO: the docker image I'm working from is very stripped down; I'm wondering if upstart is semi-busted in it
<pfifo> whats plural for linux, linicies?
<sddhrthrt> lcear
<hitsujiTMO> trinque: i doubt it, if upstart was busted it prob wouldn't load the system
<Neurotoxin> can ubuntu one not upload files that are currently opened in another program?
<sddhrthrt> sorry. please ignore me.
<Rory> pfifo: It doesn't have a plural because "a linux" isn't a thing. it's a proper noun
<hitsujiTMO> richard305: can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors
<richard305> if it's long, it'll take a while
<Rory> richard305: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<hitsujiTMO> richard305: install pastebinit
<richard305> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6465269
<MrDyne> why do rc.local commands have to end with &?
<bekks> MrDyne: they dont.
<Rory> bekks: no?
<bekks> No.
<Rory> OK I sit corrected
<Bahman_Dool> sit on my fick
<Bahman_Dool> *dick
<Rory> lmao
<hitsujiTMO> trinque: that does seem to be a minimally working script. maybe try replacing the exec with some test like: exec echo "foo" >> /tmp/bar
<Bahman_Dool> try `sudo rm -rf /`
<Rory> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<hitsujiTMO> richard305: what desktop environment is installed?
<Bahman_Dool> hitsujiTMO, it's none of your business
<richard305> Rory: whatever the default one is with 13.10
<MrDyne> That command, Lol, it's like a press Alt + F4 for "game settings" joke but on your entire hard drive in Linux.
<IdleOne> MrDyne: there is nothing funny about destroying someones system.
<DuncanNZ> thankyou IdleOne, but how did you do that? :)
<IamTrying> Get:11 http://be.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages [1,273 kB] where is this package please ? resiprocate-turn-server
<hitsujiTMO> richard305: in X, does <ctrl> + <alt> + T   bring up a console?
<user82> is there a "kill" combo in unity, that shows the crosshair to kill apps?
<bekks> user82: xkill
<user82> bekks, thanks
<richard305> Rory: in X? sorry i'm still not that good at all this
<hitsujiTMO> richard305: as in in the graphical environment( where you just see the cursor )
<richard305> Rory: when i'm logged in normally, yes, ctrl alt T brings up terminal. let me try to login to the blank screen again and see
<user82> bekks, if i assign it to a keyboard shortcut it does not work.. in the terminal it does
<user82> any idea why?
<IamTrying> resiprocate-turn-server   - where to get this package please?
<bekks> user82: I am not using shortcuts, sorry.
<user82> okay
<IamTrying> precise i dont find it
<richard305> Rory: nope, ctrl+alt+T doesn't bring up anything
<MrDyne> were  do I look up logs to debug the commands I put in rc.local?
<MrDyne> I made it excutable chmod +x so it should have worked
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6465327/
<hitsujiTMO> richard305: maybe reinstall unity then: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<flux242> installer asks me if I want to include all drivers into the initrd or only targeted. What's the difference? What does 'all drivers' mean in this context?
<richard305> Rory: will do
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: did you reboot?
<user82> bekks, apparently loggin out and back in sets the shortcuts.
<user82> easy solution, if you know it
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: after what, exactly?
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: since you got the error?
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: No, I did not. I also did not reboot after my updates
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: the error displays during boot. It's just a small text that flashes for 2seconds
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: hmm, strange not seeing the error in the log then. i doubt its anything important then
<richard305> Rory: reinstalled unity, rebooted, still nothing
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: alright, then. Thanks a lot! :)
<richard305> Rory: think i might see if undoing the update-alternatives at least gives me my basic functionality back...
<richard305> Rory: unless you think this thread might have something to do with it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/1217757
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1217757 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. " [High,Confirmed]
<Lubenso> hello dudes
<richard305> Rory: how do i check if I'm running at-spi2-core - 2.9.90-0ubuntu2?
<kiwi_> hi ... is 'localepurge' still the default app for kicking unwanted language support, or are there alternatives?
<fixmypc956> how can I check to see if I have 2 /home directories cause i think I do
<pfifo> fixmypc956: like I mentioned last night, you might want to tweak that line I gave you to add to fstab
<edwin__> #ruby_on_rails
<IamTrying> resiprocate-turn-server   - where to get this package please?
<IamTrying> using precise
<bng> hi all, when creating LVM my system reports several messages like this: "read failed after 0 of 4096 at 123456789"
<bng> I suppose these are bad sectors, is there any way to avoid those sectors when creating a new partition, plese?
<pfifo> !info resiprocate-turn-server precise
<ubottu> Package resiprocate-turn-server does not exist in precise
<pfifo> IamTrying: dosent look like there is a version for precise in the repos, you can search launchpad.net for a PPA
<NEone> Hello. I have one openvpn server process running in Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit. I want to run multiple instances. That first one instance has been automatically added to OS'es autostart (has something to do with init.d, I guess). How can I add more to autostart?
<fixmypc956> I read about fstab yesterday and couldnt understand it
<bekks> NEone: All you need to do is to configure openVPN to accept multiple VPN, etc. which is the only reason for multiple processes.
<IamTrying> OK - thank you, pfifo . Ubuntu 13.10 will have right?
<NEone> Or more generally: How do I add my own custom call of a process with params everytime the OS starts? Has something to do with "upstart", I heard?
<bekks> !upstart | NEone
<ubottu> NEone: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<NEone> thanks
<richard305> Rory: okay, I undid the update-alternatives thing and now it'll log in fine 2/3 times, with the third of three requiring a reboot and retry
<pfifo> fixmypc956: your mounting your partition on /home... there is already stuff in /home that becomes inaccessable when you you do that, so you might want to mount your partition somewhere else, or copy the data that is already in /home to the partition.
<richard305> Rory: my guess is that there's something not quite right in 13.10 right now
<pfifo> !info resiprocate-turn-server saucy | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: resiprocate-turn-server (source: resiprocate): reSIProcate SIP stack - ICE/TURN server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.14-1 (saucy), package size 222 kB, installed size 649 kB
<fixmypc956> pfifo: so my initial install of the ubuntu has /home directory
<NEone> So there is "upstart" and there is "System-V init". How do I figure out which one of the two my system is using? Or are they mixed / both working at the same time?
<bekks> NEone: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<pfifo> fixmypc956: yes, it already has a /home
<NEone> 12.04 64-bit
<fixmypc956> pfifo: and I created a /home directory on the HD partition
<bekks> NEone: Then you are using upstart.
<NEone> k, thanks
<fixmypc956> the /home directory on the usb has nothing for the OS unless i put something in there
<fixmypc956> ?
<bng> Is it safe to use disk with bad sectors for no critical data? The disk knows about them so it won't use them, am I right?
<compdoc> bng, reallocated sectors?
<pfifo> fixmypc956: you might want to mount the partitions somewhere else, this is the MAIN IDEA of what im trying to tell you, understand this fist
<apofis> bng: few bad sectors hmm... in a short time you should expect more ;)
<compdoc> bng, the bad sectors tend to keep growing
<bng> compdoc: smart reports reallocated sectors, my LVM commands report stuff like "read failed after 0 of 4096 at 123456789"
<Random832> back up your data asap
<bekks> bng: Your disk is broken, you should replace it as soon as possible.
<richard305> Rory: thanks for trying to help
<morten771> is there a quick command to check what desktop environment one is using?
<bng> apofis, compdoc I know it won't last, that is not a problem. I am just asking, will the system use only healthy space, since it know s about the bad sectors?
<morten771> so one know if it is gnome2, gnome3, cinnamon, mate, xfce, kde that is running?
<bekks> morten771: No, there is no such command.
<morten771> ok. could have been nice :-)
<fixmypc956> pfifo: ok so I somehow created a /home directory on the partition I created on the HD, and it seems that I have /home on the usb drive which has ubuntu....how do I get rid of /home on the usb drive
<zykotick9> morten771: check your DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID= in "env" from terminal [I'M NOT SURE IT'LL HELP!]
<morten771> so I guess one have to sort of probe for each, like first run a command that say "yes" if it gnome2 etc
<morten771> aha ok I check
<bng> apofis, compdoc I have only 3 reallocated sectors, the disk could last for non-critical work I think, I'd just like to know whether LVM will stupidly use the three sectors with "input/output error" or not
<pfifo> fixmypc956: i usually copy the contents of /home from the old location to the new location. then once Im comfortable that all my data exists in the new location, i delere /home all together and create a new empty directory to mount my home partition on
<bng> I suppose this message from lvcreate as well as vgcreate must be because of reallocated  sector, right? "read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error"
<zykotick9> morten771: if the above doesn't help, you could try "sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager" but again NOT SURE IT'LL HELP!
<morten771> oh
<fixmypc956> pfifo: I have nothing on original /home, unless something was installed with the initial installation...I am sure I created /home on the hard drive which I made one whole partition
<bekks> bng: You have reallocated sectors. The disk is going to die.
<bekks> bng: I wouldnt use it at all, not even for trash :)
<pfifo> fixmypc956: I cant say for sure what the install process puts in /home, but im pretty certian it puts some important stuff there
<esde> whats an easy way to backup my running ubuntu 12.04 installation to one file or directory to restore on a fresh ubuntu 12.04 installation? something that could backup installed packages, theme, etc would be fantastic
<bekks> !backup | esde
<ubottu> esde: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fixmypc956> pfifo: oh crap!!!
<fixmypc956> pfifo: what does this mean, 'Could not chdir to home directory /home/rodriguez: No such file or directory'?
<gordonjcp> fixmypc956: it means you've created a user "rodriguez" but not created a home directory for them
<pfifo> fixmypc956: there is no such file or directory
<jhutchins> fixmypc956: That, or you created the user and home directory while something was mounted to /home, and now it's not mounted.
<pfifo> jhutchins: you got that backwards
<gordonjcp> pfifo: not necessarily
<jhutchins> fixmypc956: Given that ubuntu makes it a bit difficult to create a user without creating the homedir, what I said (which is not backwards) is more likely.
<gordonjcp> fixmypc956: anyway
<gordonjcp> fixmypc956: how did you create the user "rodriguez"?
<pfifo> gordonjcp: i know, for sure, his user was created while NOT mounted and now it IS mounted
<gordonjcp> pfifo: okay, and how do you know that?
<jhutchins> pfifo: You are correct, that is also possible.
<pfifo> gordonjcp: cause i gave him the line he added to his fstab
<jhutchins> gordonjcp: If you mount an empty partition over a partition with data, the mount point will appear empty.
<fixmypc956> I dont remember creating the user rodriguez other that when I first installed ubuntu
<DEagle> gotta tough question: how do I tell one monitor to switch ttys but the other one to stay where it is?
<pfifo> gordonjcp: jhutchins: ive told this guy like 4 times now, he might not want to mount his partition on /home but somewhere else, but for one reason or another he is ignoring this
<gordonjcp> pfifo: oh okay ;-)
<reisio> DEagle: you know how to do both at once?
<DEagle> 3 at the same time, yep
<DEagle> but games don't like Xinerama
<bekks> DEagle: There is no way to switch a single monitor to ttys.
<DEagle> according to this, there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<bekks> DEagle: Thats an approach with having multiple X servers.
<DEagle> but I don't want a whole separate environment, just a different tty for one of them
<Raymond313> Holla.
<bekks> DEagle: Using a single X server, there is no way.
<DEagle> bekks: right, and I'm running 2 X's
<DEagle> one in tty7, the other in 8
<DEagle> tty7 runs my Nvidia and older ATI
<DEagle> tty8 does only one monitor from the GeForce
<DEagle> but the ATI monitor will still have the tty contents on screen when I switch
<DEagle> but nothing updates, so I might as well get it to update, since I don't feel like turning it off/on all the time
<Raymond313> Can I ask a mint question here?
<bekks> Raymond313: No.
<bekks> !mint | Raymond313
<ubottu> Raymond313: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DEagle> so is this too tough for y'all? :P
<esde> anyone have links explaining which directories i need to configure to backup to preserve repositories, packages, themes, fonts, etc?
<DEagle> fonts should be in ~/.fonts
<reisio> esde: mostly /usr/ and /var/
<DEagle> oh well, thanks anyways folks
<esde> ty
<reisio> esde: you don't need to backup aspects of your system that are mirrored in thousands of places for Ubuntu, though
<reisio> backup a list of what packages you've installed, that should do it
<namea> is it possible to change the repos on ubuntu lucid to saucy ones?
<SchrodingersScat> namea: sounds risky
<esde> reisio, /var/, /home/ /usr/ /etc/, should backup everything i mentioned and my sources.list with the extra sources ive added?
<esde> and then install my list of packages from my backup list?
<reisio> esde: you only need to backup config files you've changed, and a list of the packages you've chosen
<reisio> (and your personal data)
<rem> anyone had issues with launching skype on 13.10-amd64? seems like i miss libGL.so.1, but it does exist (/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2.0)
<rem> I tried to install the package for 12.04 that is on the skype website (multiarch version)
<OnceMe> hi
<SchrodingersScat> OnceMe: hello
<OnceMe> I have gnome desktop
<OnceMe> and ubuntu 13.04
<OnceMe> upgraded from 12.0
<SchrodingersScat> !enter | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OnceMe> and I can't show desktop
<OnceMe> I can't show desktop, its so blurred and when I hit right click that menu won't go away on second click and so on.. so I can't use desktop... I tried dl tweak tools and disabling file manager, still the same
<OnceMe> what to do?
<CrimsonIdol> OnceMe, Sounds like your monitor is not set at the proper resolution.
<OnceMe> lol
<OnceMe> so how am I chatting with you? and on cinnamon gui it worked.
<compdoc> disabling file manager doesnt make sense. and hope you put the settings back after the dl tweak tools
<SparkyFlary> which is better mate or cinnamon?
<bekks> !best | SparkyFlary
<ubottu> SparkyFlary: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<OnceMe> can somoene help me
<Ziber> What's the difference between SNAT and MASQUERADE in iptables?
<OnceMe> or my problems are solveless
<OnceMe> SNAT is nat
<OnceMe> !nat | Ziber
<Ziber> I want my ubuntu server (which is currently being used as a router for a VPN), rather than masquerade, to just forward the packets, with source addresses in tact.
<MrDyne> Is there a terminal doohickey that means the lowest level of the hdd, like the rool level? or the Linux version of C:/
<SparkyFlary> can't get the bot to work
<OnceMe> most likely I'mma with my finer
<OnceMe> \can someone help me or nor? I need best help
<Ziber> MrDyne: /
<Raymond313> Ubuntu means Humanity.
<OnceMe> my mfing broth
<OnceMe> all these mfs don't know
<OnceMe> int[] x = new int[12]
<MrDyne> ok restatement, how do I write an absolute file path?
<OnceMe> lmo0
<lapion> OnceMe, whatr do you mean blurry ?
<OnceMe> lapion: I mean its not showing
<auronandace> MrDyne: /path/to/file
<Ziber> MrDyne: /path/to/some/file
<Raymond313> sudo apt-get update
<lapion> OnceMe, have a screenshot ?
<Raymond313> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lubenso> where are you from?
<Raymond313> I represent Detroit.
<wilornel_> Hey guys, is it normal that Ubuntu does not detect my router wirelessly?
<Raymond313> Push the WPS button Wilornel.
<SchrodingersScat> wps is terrible though
<bekks> Raymond313: Thats not supposed to work with Linux.
<MrDyne> ugh still can't get rc.local to work. I tested the command to start Team Speak  in a root terminal and that worked but rc.local isn't getting triggered. I made it excuitable.
<zykotick9> SchrodingersScat: +1 WPS is exploited by reaver (it can't be disabled on many routers!)
<wilornel_> Raymond313: It doesn't have one
<lapion> MrDyne, ubuntu is not using rc.local anymore
<OnceMe> lapion: here http://i.imgur.com/pt7Pxqj.gif
<OnceMe> now what?
<wilornel_> Raymond313: Ubuntu does not detect ANY wireless router
<john_doe_jr> is secure copy 'scp' smart engough to not recopy files that alright exist?
<Raymond313> It should.
<wilornel_> So should I install some drivers?
<auronandace> wilornel_: sounds like something wrong with your wifi drivers
<lapion> OnceMe, is that screenshot or a photo ?
<OnceMe> screenshoto
<wilornel_> auronandace: I had windows 8 on that laptop before, it connected just fine.
<lapion> onceme is that on crt or lcd ?
<OnceMe> lcd
<wilornel_> Oooooh sorry guys
<OnceMe> its screnshot
<wilornel_> I have to restart my laptop first!
<OnceMe> I edited it, since its showing my xchat chat email etc etc
<MrDyne> So were do I put the command to start Team Speak server on computer but, without having to login.
<OnceMe> what to do man Im clueless I am asking help for 1 month I dont know what to do man I am sad
<MrDyne> *computer boot
<OnceMe> MrDyne: you are lucky
<MrDyne> why?
<OnceMe> I have bigger problem, your problem is not even a problem
<lapion> OnceMe, you are probably using high contrast theme
<OnceMe> how to fix that
<lapion> doesn't  seem blurry.. that font is good readable
<OnceMe> lapion: what to do
<lapion> OnceMe, use a different theme..
<OnceMe> how and where
<gordonjcp> OnceMe: what do you mean "blurry"?
<OnceMe> its not blurry
<OnceMe> look at that picture
<gordonjcp> what picture?
<columb> Why "/usr/bin/x -core :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -nostwitch" could cause hight CPU load?
<guntbert> john_doe_jr: no it isn't, neither is copy
<OnceMe> ok I use some theme now lapion
<OnceMe> but I dont have an icon on the left side for desktop
<muellisoft> columb: maybe you don't have 3D capabilities and need to fall back to software rendering
<pfifo> columb: cause X is has the mass of 3 blackholes
<OnceMe> how to see desktop now?
<columb> So what do I do?
<columb> To reduce it?
<lapion> OnceMe, are u using ubuntu with unity ?
<OnceMe> yes
<john_doe_jr> guntbert: alright is rsynch smart enough then?
<pfifo> columb: nothing, its expected
<lapion> OnceMe, are u using ubuntu with unity ?
<lapion> OnceMe, you do not get the row of icons on the left ?
<columb> pfifo, it's shouldn't it that much. Sometimes it's over 50% of my CPU.
<OnceMe> I do get
<OnceMe> all icons on the left works fine, but just when I changed theme, I dont have desktop icon anymore
<OnceMe> but icons work and are vieable
<OnceMe> viewable
<guntbert> john_doe_jr: yes, but you will have to look into   man rsync   to see details
<lapion> OnceMe, Istill do not understand what the real problem ?
<lapion> *is
<pfifo> columb: what kind of hardware are we talking about here?
<OnceMe> lapion: nothing you didnt fix
<dandedilia> cheers
<OnceMe> I changed theme to radiance
<OnceMe> and its still stupid desktop
<dandedilia> why radiance?
<john_doe_jr> guntbert: what options do you recommend then for rsynch?
<OnceMe> TO WHAT TO CHANGE
<OnceMe> NOBODY SAID WHAT TO CHANGE TO
<FloodBot1> OnceMe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> OnceMe: we can read lower caps too.
<lapion> OnceMe, I still do not understand what the problem is
<OnceMe> bekks: you cant
<dandedilia> radiance is shit ^^
<OnceMe> you are shit
<dandedilia> xD
<columb> pfifo,  HD 7770, E8400 (2@3GHz).
<guntbert> john_doe_jr: thats why I said "look into man" - I'd have to look it up myself :-)
<Raymond313> Wouild Ubuntu run on my Pentium 4?
<lapion> it would seem onceme had a drink too much
<pfifo> columb: why are you running this paticular command?
<anex> lmao
<Muelli> Raymond313: yes.
<lapion> Raymond313, how much ram ?
<john_doe_jr> guntbert: alright…I almost tricked you there into doing some work didn't I?
<columb> pfifo, it's from htop.
<kop> seems I haven't had enough to drink
<Raymond313> 256
<guntbert> john_doe_jr: almost :-)
<lapion> Raymond313, try lubuntu
<Raymond313> ok
<anex> try xubuntu
<pfifo> columb: is this a server or some sort of remote setup?
<columb> No, it's my desktop. I don't install video cards on servers, lol.
<lapion> anex, xubuntu uses slightly more ram then lubuntu
<pfifo> bitcoin miners do
<anex> ya but i like it better
<dandedilia> xubuntu is better than lubuntu :)
<columb> Elite miners uses specialized cpu's. :P
<lapion> anex, cannot run is 256 mb ram
<lapion> 8in
<pfifo> columb: ever graphical app you run adds to X's load, if your running lots of stuff its not unusual for X to have the biggest footprint
<lapion> 8in8in
<kop> anything is better than M$ but then again I haven't used anything M$ in 12 years , I wouldn't know
<Raymond313> It could be a web server right?
<columb> Isn't X means graphical server? It should load my GPU, not CPU, right?
<pfifo> columb: no, not at all
<wilornel> Hey guys, Ubuntu is not detecting any possible wireless connections
<wilornel> I think im missing a driver for my wireless card, how can I find which is my wireless card?
<lapion> wilornel, check rfkill
<auronandace> wilornel: pastebin lspci
<slut_tits> HI
<lapion> wilornel, "rfkill list"
<columb> pfifo, system dovetails indicates my Graphics as "VESA:-100". It is okay?
<wilornel> auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6465730/
<columb> *system details
<wilornel> lapion, rfkill list returns nothing :/
<XMLnewbi> im on 12.04, I ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libv4l/ppa        but  sudo apt-get install gtk-v4l        trying to get video for linux installed
<pfifo> columb: thats ok, but its not using the gracphic cards capabilities
<XMLnewbi> gtk-v4l * not found
<naquad> hi
<columb> pfifo, so how do I use them?
<lapion> XMLnewbi, no need for v4l with 12.03
<lapion> XMLnewbi, what kind of card do you have ?
<pfifo> columb: not sure what the current procedure is, I fried my back when bitcoin was cool
<XMLnewbi> im on a beagle bone black
<lapion> XMLnewbi, analog digital ?
<columb> :)
<XMLnewbi> getting an error, cheese wont open.      ill post the error one second
<columb> I already tried to various drivers with no lack.
<lapion> XMLnewbi, for a webcam ?
<columb> *luck
<amantux> exit
<XMLnewbi> yes, Im trying to get zbar cam to read codes, for a big project need to get it ro work
<guntbert> !pastebin | XMLnewbi
<ubottu> XMLnewbi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Scrat> Hellooo?
<XMLnewbi> http://pastebin.com/6XJXi5p9
<reisio> Screedo: hiiiii
<pfifo> columb: run jockey-gtk and see if it can install them for you
<dandedilia> is it possible to integrade a clock in the unity launcher? :D
<Raymond313> Is Ubuntu free?
<reisio> anything is possible
<reisio> Raymond313: yes
<Raymond313> How do developers get paid?
<pfifo> Raymond313: under the table
<Raymond313> ^^
<XMLnewbi> bitcoin tips
<Raymond313> Can i pay a developer?
<blognewb> Raymond313, for what
<auronandace> !donate | Raymond313
<ubottu> Raymond313: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<pfifo> Raymond313: the developers only accept bacon as payment
<blognewb> bitcoin
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Ltd.#Business_plans
<Raymond313> LOL
<guntbert> back to support please
<dandedilia> +1
<columb> pfifo,  jockey-gtk is derp. http://pastebin.com/5XDbnyBA
<pfifo> columb: try 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<dandedilia> sudo apt-get install beer :)
<FlurglerHobbit> Hey all. How do I edit grub for just one boot?
<wilornel> Ubuntu does not have any audio output...
<hitsujiTMO> FlurglerHobbit: hit e in the grub menu
<pfifo> FlurglerHobbit: press 'e' while at the grub screen
<FlurglerHobbit> hey pfifo! Thanks hitsujiTMO & pfifo
<FlurglerHobbit> chau
<sarvsav> Hi,
<hitsujiTMO> i suppose pressing the butting rather than hitting it might be better. you might break the key if you hit it
<sarvsav> Whenever i start ubuntu, it starts with max brightness, is it possible to start it with min darkness.
<sarvsav> *brightness
<FlurglerHobbit> haha
<FlurglerHobbit> pfifo: I am almost completely done setting up my server. Right now I am uncompressing some virtual machines in there...after that I will fix this headless issue....I'm so excited xD
<hitsujiTMO> sarvsav: i always presumed it retained the last setting, but i supposed you could ass a script to lightdm to set the brightness
<sarvsav> Thanks hitsujiTMO , i will make the change in .bash_profile file.
<XMLnewbi> *Inappropriate ioctl for device (25)      ive bought 3 differnt webcams to try, unable to get a video preview or scan QR codes http://pastebin.com/6XJXi5p9
<XMLnewbi> or run cheese
<hitsujiTMO> sarvsav: you normally find the brightness controls in /sys/class/backlight
<Xgates> hi guys
<sarvsav> what will happen if i change the max_brightness value to something like this : 10000000. Does my screen get explode?
<Xgates> Having some sort of fonts issue in Xchat; http://i.imgur.com/CmEKqhY.png never seen anything like this before, the screen shot is Lubuntu but this also happens in Ubuntu 13.10... Anyone know what's up with this?
<XMLnewbi> It veryy important i get this working. If some one sits with me and helps debug this till it works ill pay 100$ in bitcoin
<Xgates> And Xchat also disconnects too
<Raymond313> Show me the money!
<bekks> Raymond313: Stop the offtopic.
<hitsujiTMO> sarvsav: max_brightness is a readonly param. you can set brightness to anywhere between 0 and max_brightness
<Xgates> anyone have a clue to this font issue in Xchat? I don't see anything online about this either...
<Raymond313> Bye guys!
<hitsujiTMO> xgates thats not a font issue that loots more like a charset issue
<Xgates> It happens in both Lubuntu 13.10 and Ubuntu... any clue as to how to fix this?
<Xgates> hmm odd
<hitsujiTMO> xgates: whats your system charset set to? and whats the charset for that server set to?
<Xgates> LOL I forget how to check this...
<Xgates> errrrrr
<Xgates> one sec unless you can tell me?
<hitsujiTMO> xgates: go into the network list, and edit the freenode entry. that charset should be specifiec there
<Xgates> ok
<hitsujiTMO> xgates: if it just says "system default" try change it to utf-8
<Xgates> well it's the same as the version I'm using on another box the IRC latin hybrid
<canros> good day, am getting an error when i try to mount a dvd disk into the  drive
<Xgates> nothing working this is weird
<hitsujiTMO> Xgates: have you specified "use ssl for all the servers" ?
<canros> mount: wrong fs filesystem type or wrong option on /dev/sr0
<canros> i try do it using
<canros> mount -t udf /dev/sr0 /media/dvd because is a dvd
<Xgates> LOL sheesh ssl works
<columb> pfifo, so I just tested every  driver provided by jockey-gtk (it's already part of Software & Updates). X.Org X server - LAG, gallium, visual glitches.  fglrx same results as with my current flgrx-updates. High CPU and VESA: -100.
<hitsujiTMO> xgates: 8001 is listed as non ssl on the freenode list but it seems that server is using ssl for that port. might be a good idea to mention it in #freenode
<Xgates> hmm
<smaudet> Greetings, does anyone know how to delete an inode, without using a find command?
<smaudet> i.e. if I know the inode, can i just rm #inodenumber# ?
<mydevilroot> Hello all :)
<ztane> smaudet: you cant...
<ztane> smaudet: directly...
<oscar_> woww hola...alguien de argentina_ acabo de instalar el ubuntu
<ztane> smaudet: rm is not about removing inodes, it is about removing the directory entries
<guntbert> !es | oscar_
<ubottu> oscar_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ztane> smaudet: the inode is collected when the link count goes to 0
<rdz> hi all. is there a way in shotwell (photo manager) to associate certain tags to images with key commands?
<molgrum> hi all, i installed cinnamon from the official repos and it works good except when i click the menu everything freezes except the mouse pointer
<prawnsalad> hello. on 12.04, ive noticed /var/log/syslog is entirely empty. shouldnt that be pretty populated?
<molgrum> successively
<richwestcoast> hey can anone setup a cronjob to hit one of my url's every 3 seconds, im willing to pay bitcoins per month
<hitsujiTMO> prawnsalad: is it by anychance empty because you do not have permission to read it?
<pfifo> richwestcoast: why not just buy a VPS and do it yourself?
<prawnsalad> hitsujiTMO: its owned by root, has read access for its own user, and im logged in as root
<richwestcoast> i figured i could help pay someone elses bill
<prawnsalad> du on the file also shows 0
<guntbert> !ot | richwestcoast
<ubottu> richwestcoast: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<richwestcoast> soz guntbert
<richwestcoast> pm me if u interest
<hitsujiTMO> prawnsalad: in that case you've a problem as that should be heavily populated
<Foxhoundz> What is the proper permissions for www-data
<prawnsalad> hitsujiTMO: any idea how i can debug this?
<hitsujiTMO> prawnsalad: what size is the file showing as? ls -l /var/log/syslog
<bekks> Foxhoundz: Permissions on which folder?
<Foxhoundz> bekks: /var/www
<pfifo> Foxhoundz: www-data is a user/group it dosent have permissions
<bekks> Foxhoundz: 0755
<prawnsalad> hitsujiTMO: 0. -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Oct 14 07:35 syslog
<guntbert> prawnsalad: show us the output of   ls -ls /var/log/syslog   and  lsb_release -a please
<Foxhoundz> this is currently the setting: -rw-r--r--  1 www-data www-data
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, I need a bit of help with installation. Someone I know accidentally used dd to write an iso to an internal hard drive instead of a usb drive.
<DreamPCs> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 but I can't get past the partitioninght.
<DreamPCs> *partitioning
<hitsujiTMO> prawnsalad: that file shoulf be 600 not 644 ... weird. try deleting it and see if it starts populating
<maujhsn> Can anybody tell me who maintains "ubuntu-restricted-extras" now that medubuntu no longer is involved?
<pfifo> DreamPCs: what do you need help with?
<Rav3nW00D> Heyo
<DreamPCs> pfifo I'm sorry I'm trying to get the error message again
<DreamPCs> Just a sec
<prawnsalad> hitsujiTMO: nothing as yet..
<hitsujiTMO> prawnsalad: it might need a reboot to start it writing again
<prawnsalad> hitsujiTMO: is there a service i can simply restart instead? or does it actually need a whole system restart..
<prawnsalad> hitsujiTMO: oh nvm, rsyslog service
<prawnsalad> it now has entries :)
<prawnsalad> thank you!
<DreamPCs> "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<DreamPCs> That's the error I get after selecting the hard drive to install onto.
<hitsujiTMO> prawnsalad: keep an eye incase it happens again. whatever caused it might still be messing up
<DreamPCs> Before the drive was unallocated space (reported by gparted) so I created a partition table (msdos) and formated it to ext4
<DreamPCs> Now whenever I try to install Ubuntu, I get that error. I have no idea how to proceed.
<prawnsalad> hitsujiTMO: ok will do. i just have a crashed db box right now and had to check for errors. if it does happen again, where would i even start to find out whats going on?
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: can you tell me the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<pfifo> DreamPCs: go into gparted and create a new partition table, and leave it all unallocated this time, then when installing, manually partition.
<maujhsn> ubottu   Tell me who maintains "ubuntu-restricted-extras"!
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DreamPCs> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<DreamPCs> /dev/sdh1            2048   143374335    71686144   83  Linux
<DreamPCs> There's other drives listed but this is the one I'm having the issue with.
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: can you pastebin the full output please
<DreamPCs> And pfifo I'm going to try that right now.
<DreamPCs> Ok I will hitsu
<guntbert> !pastebin | DreamPCs
<ubottu> DreamPCs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DreamPCs> hitsijiTMO
<DreamPCs> http://pastebin.com/WaaTRTAk
<joseph__> io
<joseph__> quit
<nicktb> hi
<nicktb> !list
<ubottu> nicktb: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<smaudet> ztane, got any suggestions then?
<DreamPCs> Damn pfifo I think that letting the install do the formating solved the issue. It appears to be installing now.
<DreamPCs> Why would manually created the partition beforehand in gparted be a bad thing?
<DaemonicApathy> Bad formatting?
<DreamPCs> Do you mean on the software or on me? All I did was create a ext4 partition with all default options
<DreamPCs> No special partitioning or resizing done.
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: the installer isn't the best when it comes to figuring out free space when there's multiple drives involved. it was prob trying to create a partition rather than use the existing partition
<DaemonicApathy> In that case, it's probably just a user-unfriendly setting in the installation process.
<DaemonicApathy> What hitsujiTMO said.
<hitsujiTMO> DreamPCs: the partition you created is ok. there's nothing wrong with it. its the installer than can be finicky
<DreamPCs> lol that's crazy. Well either way I'm glad it worked.
<DreamPCs> Thanks for all your help, I was talking with Google for hours on this one.
<DaemonicApathy> <3 ext4
<pfifo> uhh, ext4 > 3 last time I checked, and you have your terms backwards, so syntax error too
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo i think he meant 3 ext4 drives > DaemonicApathy
<ubuntu001> e voi chi siete??
<hitsujiTMO> !it | ubuntu001
<ubottu> ubuntu001: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<smaudet> pfifo, pretty sure he was saying he liked ext4, not that ext3 was better
<smaudet> ztane, so if I can't remove inodes...then what do I do about bad ones?
<Muelli> smaudet: I would expect fsck to take care of any "bad" inodes.
<molgrum> cinnamon freezes when i open up the menu, this is a big annoyance because i really like how it looks
<molgrum> installed from official repos
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> i am from colombia
<smaudet> Muelli, hmm ok I'll try that.
<arielsanflo> my english is so so
<smaudet> Muelli, otherwise (specifically) its a problem with encryptfs, which seems to like to randomly corrupt, I guess I should read up on that as well.
<Muelli> smaudet: how do you know?
<smaudet> Muelli, well the problems have to do with ecryptfs because the logs which inform me of the problem tell me this as well
<richard305> anyone know a place in boston (MA) that's really good with ubuntu machines?
<smaudet> Muelli, also, perhaps unrelated, but these same issues are causing the system to crash
<Muelli> smaudet: what do the logs say?
<smaudet> 'Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 14958439'
<NEone> What are simple cli commands to show: RAM free/used, disk free/used, that are by default installed in 12.04 server so I don't have to install landscape-sysinfo?
<ikonia> free and df
<NEone> thanks
<JayPro> this is probably basic, but i can't seem to find my files.  what happens to a file or folder if you type the following in a terminal "mv <example> ..Desktop"?  i mistyped, forgetting the "/" in "..Desktop"
<hitsujiTMO> JayPro: it gets renamed to ..Desktop
<lee__> hello every1
<JayPro> nope... i dont see "..Desktop"
<hitsujiTMO> JayPro: ls -la
<hitsujiTMO> JayPro: files starting with '.' are 'hidden' files
<JayPro> ohhhh.. i've always used "ls -l" not "ls -la" lol... thank you hitsujiTMO
<wahben> hello Ubuntuers! I am switching from cloud hosting to my "own" cloud solution. So I have a Debian server in a data center with IP 192..., the eth0 is bridged. I have some virtual machines running Ubuntu. Now everything works, but I don't know what I should set the Gateway as...
<Private_User> hi all I was wondering is there a log file in ubuntu where every error I encountered is logged and where can I find it?
<wahben> On the ubuntu machines
<wahben> I was given a block of IP addresses on a different subnet than the Host machine.
<ikonia> wahben: do you not think you should not be running a cloud service if you can't manage basic networking ?
<hitsujiTMO> wahben: you give it the same gateway as the host. is this by anychance ovh?
<ikonia> wahben: if you can't deal with a simple network setup, do you really feel you can manage a cloud solution
<wahben> ikonia: Do you think that I didn't already consider that? We are paying way too much for cloud solutions so I'm setting up own cloud
<ikonia> wahben: right, and you can't manage it
<ikonia> wahben: so it will cost you more money / time
<wahben> hitsujiTMO: I was thinking setting the same gateway than the host as well
<wahben> hitsujiTMO: yes it's OVH
<wahben> ikonia: by doing it I will learn. I must say i'm offended by your comment.
<ikonia> wahben: if the truth offends you, that's your problem
<hitsujiTMO> wahben: ovh actually have a guideline for this scenario: http://help.ovh.ie/BridgeClient
<ikonia> wahben: I suggest taking it to #debian and explaining how the host is setup, they can help you work out which address you have configured to be your gateway
<wahben> hitsujiTMO: ah nice! That's awesome I will look at this.
<pepee> how does kernel backporting works in ubuntu? is there any at all? is it done upstream?
<hitsujiTMO> and as ikonia has pointed out, there's a very good reason why cloud solutions cost money. there's a hell of a lot you don't need to worry about with them
<NEone> is there another command (other than uname -a) to query which exact distro is running?
<bekks> NEone: lsb_release -a
<hitsujiTMO> pepee: is there a specific reason why you're asking this question? knowing the resoning might allow us to give a better response
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue
<hitsujiTMO> reasoning*
<NEone> thanks, exactly what I was looking for
<ikonia>  /etc/issue is not a certain way
<NEone> hitsujiTMO: The release name ("precise", in my case) is not in the answer of "uname -a". But it is in the answer of "lsb_release -a". That's what I was looking for.
<hitsujiTMO> neone: sorry, my question was directed at someone else
<pepee> hitsujiTMO, sorry, I was afk for a momen
<pepee> t
<pepee> hitsujiTMO, yes, runtime PM support for the radeon driver
<pepee> |PM = power management
<hitsujiTMO> pepee thats put back to 3.13 afaik
<pepee> hitsujiTMO, yes
<pepee> btw, wasn't ubuntu going to have a "rolling release"/"devel" repo?
<hitsujiTMO> pepee, for that you'd have to wait for a mainline release: found http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but its going to be another few months for 3.13 to be released
<bekks> pepee: Not until now.
<cpt_cupcake> Hello! I am trying to connect Mac OS mail with my Mail Server running Ubuntu 13.10 and I am able to receive mails, but not send any. It gives me the error: Mail was unable to connect to server . Can anyone help? :-/
<pepee> hitsujiTMO, yes, I'm using rc1 right now
<hitsujiTMO> pepee: generally what happens with the kernel is that they're fixed for a release and only receive fixes and security updates. for that release. LTS do get new kernels with point releases but are only installed by default on a clean install. otherwise you need to force the change in kernel version
<hitsujiTMO> pepee: i would expect 14.04 to be released with 3.13 at least
<pepee> yeah I know
<pepee> well, that's what I wanted to know, thanks hitsujiTMO
<Beldar> I wanted to share this with the channel,  on Ted Talks with Henry Evans, a mute quadriplegic using open source for controlling robots, he is using ubuntu. http://www.ted.com/talks/henry_evans_and_chad_jenkins_meet_the_robots_for_humanity.html?utm_source=newsletter_weekly_2013-11-23&utm_campaign=newsletter_weekly&utm_medium=email&utm_content=talk_of_the_week_image
<lipvig> hi guys
<lipvig> what if I wanted to install ubuntu without display/keyboard/mouse
<lipvig> just headless
<lipvig> as the server
<pfifo> lipvig: use the server install cd
<hitsujiTMO> install ubuntu server?
<lipvig> yes, ubuntu server
<legrandin> hello?
<legrandin> so uh... my thing is broke
<legrandin> :)
<lipvig> "At the boot prompt you will be asked to select the language."
<lipvig> but wait, I don't have a display
<lipvig> or keyboard
<lipvig> can I install it via ssh?
<legrandin> specifically, localhost aint working, giving me a 403 when i try to access files. new ubuntu, new lamp, can anyone lend a hand?
<pfifo> lipvig: youll need a head to install
#ubuntu 2013-11-24
<lipvig> :/
<pfifo> lipvig: orr customize an install cd for this purpose
<hitsujiTMO> lipvig: you're looking for an unattended install
<OlDirtyBastard> hi
<legrandin> hi
<dustinspringman> alright.... i'm at the end of my rope on this one..... so I have an optimus system, (yes, I know).... on 12.04 LTS, dual monitors worked well..... I updated to 12.04.3 and now my display port will not send video to the same monitor, using the same cable, on teh same display port that it was on 12.04....... i've googled for about 6hrs now... i've tried everything i can possibly think of... does anyone have any experience wit
<hitsujiTMO> lipvig: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<OlDirtyBastard> I can't play AoE2 with wine because of the top title bar
<lipvig> hitsujiTMO: thanks, I'll look into that
<OlDirtyBastard> xD
<legrandin> well im on 13.10 dustin and my monitors work fine
<legrandin> so i probably cant help :D
<hitsujiTMO> legrandin: are your configs catered for apache 2.2 and not 2.4?
<legrandin> i just fixed it! thanks hitsuji
<legrandin> also i tried that but i donbt have old configs cause i juast have 13.10, not upgraded
<Beldar> dustinspringman, If you have been doing regular updates 12.04.3 would be what you have been running except for the kernel stack.
<legrandin> for some reason there were permissions on the index file preventing me from opening it
<dustinspringman> Beldar: I am pretty sure it was the kernel stack that broke this...
<Beldar> dustinspringman, Is that what you upgraded, you would of had to do that yourself?
<dustinspringman> Beldar: the 3.8 kernel popped up as a needed update... so I did it...
<pfifo> dustinspringman: does it work when you boot with the old kernel?
<dustinspringman> Beldar: as soon as I did, bam.. no mas..
<Beldar> dustinspringman, How long ago did you install this, and do you know what 12.04 it was, and have you tried any of the other kernels in the grub menu?
<pfifo> dustinspringman: are you using propertiery drivers?
<dustinspringman> pfifo: i've already destroyed that instance... i thought "oh, forums say it was fixed in 12.10"...so i updated.... then I updated to 13.04 because 12.10 didnt fix it... then i updaetd to 13.10 as a hail mary...... after all that I reinstalled 12.04 LTS (where I am now) and apparently during install it took me back up to 12.04.3 where I stand now..
<dustinspringman> nope, only using the Intel VESA drivers
<pfifo> ok, fresh install then
<dustinspringman> yes,
<dustinspringman> in regular 12.04, the Intel Graphics were reported as such.. now in 12.04.3 they say "intel sandybridge mobile"...
<dustinspringman> the "problem" I have surmised is this: xrandr -q and even in "displays" I see my VIZ 26"... but I get "no signal"...
<dustinspringman> The EDID is detecting properly... xrandr sees that the HDMI1 is connected... just sits with "no signal" all the time...
<pfifo> dustinspringman: there is a library for detecting display capabilities
<pfifo> dustinspringman: and seems you have it working properly
<dustinspringman> pfifo: right, and I've looked that up.. in 12.04 it was working at 1920x1080_60.00...
<cpt_cupcake> I have connected my Mac OS mail client with my Ubuntu Mail server using postfix, and I can receive mails, but can not send any from that client. I have installed roundcube on the server and can send mails from there though. Does anyone know why? :-/
<dustinspringman> since i've gained kernel 3.8 this problem existed.. before that, I think I was on 3.6 and it worked well.. no special requirements.. =/
<ikonia> cpt_cupcake: I suspect you don't have relaying setup correctly
<dustinspringman> I thought maybe it was a problem with the virtual display or screen layout or something... but i've tried HUNDREDS of forum fixes to no avail.... still...no signal.. =(
<cpt_cupcake> ikonia: And how do I do that?
<ikonia> cpt_cupcake: it's your mail server, you need to setup relaying for the correct incoming/outgoing connections
<Chanito> Hey guys! What is the best video editing software in your opinion? Can be commercial or open-source. Thanks!
<coleman> ha, looks like I mad it this time
<hitsujiTMO> dustinspringman: have you tried installing 3.2/3.5 too see if the issue is fixed with the downgrade?
<coleman> ha, looks like I made it this time
<legrandin> does anyone know if there is a way to open my text editor (subl) to a specific file?
<legrandin> Sublime Text
<legrandin> i mean, to a specific folder, in the command line
<kingbeowolf> anyone used "Wireless Hotspot" before?  It gives a security type as WEP.  Can I change it to WPA?
<legrandin> like can i do something like "subl (folder)" or something in the command line and have it open that folder>
<coleman> WPA doesn't always work
<LjL> but WEP is always (very) unsafe
<kingbeowolf> yeah
<pfifo> legrandin: if the man page for it dosent offer anything, you can try the old fashioned `PWD=/path/to/files subl` replacing subl with whatever the command is
<kingbeowolf> WEP can be cracked in 5 seconds
<hitsujiTMO> legrandin: subl /path/to/folder
<legrandin> oh snap, thanks guys
<legrandin> LINUX IS FIN COOL
<kingbeowolf> indeed
<Chanito> Hey guys! What is the best video editing software in your opinion? Can be commercial or open-source. Thanks!
<pfifo> !best | Chanito
<ubottu> Chanito: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hitsujiTMO> !best | Chanito
<Chanito> Hey guys! What is MOST FEATURE PACKED video editing software in your opinion? Can be commercial or open-source. Thanks!
<Sh1G3rU> !worst
<coleman> lol
<dustinspringman> hitsujiTMO: I'm not familiar with the kernel downgrade process, but i guess I will look it up and try... i've tried so much else already, might as well give it a shot..
<hitsujiTMO> !poll | Chanito
<ubottu> Chanito: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pfifo> Sh1G3rU: anything todo with windows
<Chanito> Hey guys! What is MOST FEATURE PACKED video editing software available on Ubuntu? Can be commercial or open-source. Thanks!
<Sh1G3rU> pfifo, amen
<hitsujiTMO> dustinspringman: you should be able to install it just by going: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.5.######-generic
<coleman> try lightworks i guess Chanito
<dustinspringman> hitsujiTMO: thanks man, going to give that a show now
<Chanito> coleman: Thank you! And thanks for not being a douche :)
<hitsujiTMO> dustinspringman: grub will still default to 3.08 so you'll need to manually pick the older kernel in the grub menu
<dustinspringman> hitsujiTMO: roger that
<robierob> guys i am using the radeon standard driver in ubuntu 13.04 can i play team fortress with this?
<pfifo> robierob: well, technically yes. you might not get the performance you want
<hitsujiTMO> robierob: not very well if i understand correctly. there's huge improvements by going to kernel 3.12
<robierob> i tried a few installs of other stuff could you answer some questions then?
<robierob> kernal 3.12
<robierob> ?
<robierob> sudo apt-get kernal 3.12  ???
<jemark> i have kernel 3.12.1
<robierob> this has been a pain for a few days now
<hitsujiTMO> robierob: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<robierob> i havent been able to use any grafix intensive anything and i just got ride of the ati drivers with catalist
<hitsujiTMO> robierob: its generally recommended to stick with radeon driver as it has far better 2d acceleration.
<robierob> ok....and i am looking at that link and i dont understand how to install the better kernal for performanc
<robierob> ok radeo driver better
<robierob> for instance i am on a amd 64 machine
<robierob> turion x2 64
<ikonia> robierob: you don't need a "better" kernel
<robierob> for performance
<robierob> ?
<ikonia> yes
<robierob> hmmmm why the sudjestion
<robierob> if its faster then why not...
<ikonia> the kernel isn't "faster"
<robierob> every bit counts i am not alot of ram and the pc old ish
<robierob> i C
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: robierob the radeon driver in the 3.12 kernel does bring some performance improvements
<robierob> ok here is the issue......my card is no long supported and now i cant get cool drivers to use 3d stuff on this system....
<robierob> so... what to do
<Sh1G3rU> robierob, what card is it?
<unknown1> Hi guys i am new to ubuntu
<Sh1G3rU> unknown1, welcome to ubuntu
<unknown1> thanks
<robierob> i got the opengl error and needed to update.... i tried failed misserably and now i clean all the junk out i installed and now i am back at the original Radeon driver with 13.04 ubuntu/xubuntu
<vadi> Does anyone know by chance of eVGA nVidia SuperClocked cards run fine under Ubuntu with the SC'd speeds?
<robierob> rs690m.....radeon xpress  1200 series
<hitsujiTMO> robierob: ahh, if its a legacy card then you might not get much in performance gain then.
<robierob> hatsujitmo:   ubutnu what version?
<robierob> ok
<robierob> yes lagacy
<Sh1G3rU> robierob, have you tried to download from ati the latest drivers?
<Sh1G3rU> amd*
<robierob> i didnt know why i was having so many issues latley and my screen getting all funky with me....now i am back to sqaure one
<robierob> latest drivers dont support my card
<pfifo> get the drivers that support your card?
<Sh1G3rU> latest drivers for your card, each card have its own drivers
<Sh1G3rU> some are packed in one single file
<hitsujiTMO> ati legacy lost support after kernel 3.2 iirc
<robierob> its a legacy card now.....radeon xpress rs690m   1200 series..
<robierob> i understand so what do i do know?
<robierob> no team fortress?
<pfifo> i throw away better cards than that
<robierob> lol
<mikeshollen> Good evening folks. I'm a linux newb currently running a few servers (teamspeak, murmur, vmc, etc) on an old win7 netbook. Recently I have exceeded the capabilities of that system so I have resolved to get some updated hardware and run a linux server for these services. The system I purchased has a 2.13GHz dual core, 4GB DDR3, and an SSD. I have a couple questions before I get started. Is 12.04 LTS server 64 the way to go
<mikeshollen> for the OS? Is it that big a deal to run a GUI? Does that version of Linux support TRIM?
<robierob> ok so....... what do i do guys?  i am at an impass and i dont want to fry my system.... only putter i got
<vadi> mikeshollen: TRIM is supported, you can enable it in recent versions of Ubuntu (I'm not certain if it's enabled by default or not). Let me find you a link.
<pfifo> robierob: get an old kernel that supports the old driver and use them for gaming, you can setup grub to boot with that kernel/driver combo when you need it
<robierob> ok ........how?
<mikeshollen> Thanks vadi
<robierob> examples?
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: do you need a gui for the server?
<mikeshollen> I don't know. I have never really utilized a command line only environment.
<robierob> what driver do i need and the companion kernal?
<mikeshollen> I believe I do because I don't think you can configure teamspeak server without one.
<pfifo> robierob: you should be able to find the .deb package for linux-image-generic 3.2 in the archives, older versions are available too if you need them, once you got the one you want, boot that kernel and install the drivers you need
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: you can manually run trim with: fstrim /                           its generalley recommended to not have it running constantly but to run it as a daily cron
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: not run automatically i should say
<mikeshollen> Thanks hitsujiTMO. What is a cron?
<robierob> pfifo: i understand what you are saying but i am at a lose as in what i acualy need to do to acomplish that?
<vadi> mikeshollen: The 'Automatic TRIM' part of http://askubuntu.com/a/19480/4918 seems to be simple enough to follow. I was mostly fishing about for good instructions - a lot of people write stuff that is overly complicated for beginners to follow.
<vadi> cron is something that executes jobs for you on a period basis. A scheduler.
<racho> robierob, what are you trying to do?
<robierob> team fortress is the goal
<pfifo> robierob: first get your kernel from the archives and get it booting, thats step 1
<racho> i assume you have some problems with the video drivers?
<robierob> i got an old radeon card....rs690m   radeon xpress 1200 series card... driver no longer supports it... no lagacy
<mikeshollen> So do you think that system will run very well on that hardware?
<racho> robierob, how does it run with the open source one?
<vadi> mikeshollen: 12.04 LTS server is a good way to go.
<robierob> i runs fine normally... but i cant run TF2....i get the open GL error need updating
<jgirard> Hello! Having an issue with my cron job, can't get it to STOP logging to syslog. Tried everything I've been able to find online
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: teamspeak server does install as a cli app.    running the server would certainly be a good way of getting you used to cli :P
<mikeshollen> When I downloaded the file, it is named ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso    Is this for intel architecture?
<vadi> mikeshollen: yes, it will work for intel.
<mikeshollen> Also, is it worth running the 64 bit version, or will that complicate anything over the 32 bit?
<vadi> 'amd64' is just a historical name for 64bit. AMD came out with it first I guess. Intel supports it.
<vadi> Go with 64bit.
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: yes, the name amd64 only refers to the fact that amd own the architecture
<racho> robierob, fglrx dropped support for x1200 some time ago
<robierob> yeah.... i got it
<robierob> i mean i found that out throught this whole week long proces
<racho> robierob, you can download an old kernel that works with the old drivers from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<robierob> so what do i do now?
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: you'll get increased performance on 64bit
<pfifo> the first 64bit archetichure was the r4200
<vadi> racho: can't he use the radeon driver?
<robierob> ok so what do i do with it... sudo install?
<robierob> my experience thus far is a few terminal comands and 34 distros installed
<racho> vadi, i think he may but he'll need 3.13 and maybe newer mesa
<robierob> 3-4
<mikeshollen> I read that some people were having problems running 64 bit windows 7 on my computer because they were complaining that intel did not have proper drivers for it. Will I run into the same issue with ubuntu server? http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=NanoPC&U=en-us0000005
<mikeshollen> That is a link to my computer
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: thats reffering to the atom processors i'm guessing. theres no 64 bit drivers for them
<pfifo> well if its foxconn, their probably right
<deedee> as far as i know, amd dropped support for HD4xxx cards and below since 12.04 - and my HD4870 was new in 2011
<bekks> mikeshollen: you will be fine with 64bit.
<robierob> racho: what do i do with said kernal?
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: for the atom gpu that is
<mikeshollen> Am I getting conflicting advice from hitsujiTMO and bekks or am I misunderstanding something?
<racho> robierob, nothing too different. you download the linux-headers linux-image and linux-image-extra .deb packages (according to your arch, 32bit or 64bit)
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: of course the atom is supported with 64bit.
<racho> robierob, in a directory of your choice. then inside the directory you issue a sudo dpkg -i *.deb and installs the kernel
<racho> robierob, you can easily remove it with apt-get remove at any time later
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: no, i still saying go ahead with 64bit. not saying not to
<mikeshollen> Ok, thanks for clarifying.
<robierob> ok...cool acualy directions...
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: i'm reffering to the win7 issue he was talking about
<racho> robierob, but a word of warning. fglrx requires a specific version of X11 too, and that may prove problematic
<robierob> now again whats the benifit.... here system performance? and the abilitie to run fortress?
<mikeshollen> Is there a preferred VNC server to install into the 12.04.3 LTS server distro, or does it come with one built in?
<robierob> k....
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: is it the d2700 btw?
<bekks> mikeshollen: neither nor, just run apt-cache search vnc and install the server of your choice. Or use freenx/nxclient-
<mikeshollen> I believe so
<pfifo> robierob: truly, if your into gaming, you should stick to windows. this would be simple stuff to setup in windows
<racho> robierob, i would go the opposite direction. i would install one of the newer kernels (like 3.13) and then use the ubuntu ppa for the latest mesa & drivers
<racho> robierob, the open source driver actually supports older ati cards better than amd official one
<mikeshollen> http://ark.intel.com/products/59683/
<mikeshollen> Do you have any concerns with that processor?
<robierob> ok.....
<bekks> mikeshollen: No.
<robierob> so what to do?
<bobpit> I can't get my webcam to work in ubuntu 12.04
<mikeshollen> I am currently running a 1.6GHz single core ATOM.
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: nope, its a decent low power processor
<robierob> i though i had the open source driver installed?
<bobpit> lsusb  gives  ID 1b17:6111
<ikonia> mikeshollen: linux will support any x86 or x86_64 processor fine - you don't need to check every bit of hardware with the channel
<mikeshollen> And mumble has some really innovative methods for dealing with packet loss and audio fidelity
<ikonia> mikeshollen: you've bought it, so you may as well try it
<robierob> the regular radeon driver with ubuntu 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: running the 330?
<mikeshollen> but I think it's too much for the atom
<bobpit> any chance I can get it to work?
<mikeshollen> What do you mean by 330?
<racho> robierob, you do. it comes as a default. however the latest mesa stuff adds some opengl goodness. also consider that x1200 is a pretty old card
<hitsujiTMO> the 1.6ghz processor you're on
<mikeshollen> Let me check
<legrandin> yeah wasnt linux build with the x86 in mind?
<robierob> racho so what do i do from here...
<robierob> latest mesa
<robierob> ?
<mikeshollen> It is an N270
<racho> robierob, i would go with latest mesa and a more current kernel
<Sh1G3rU> it is good to go
<bobpit> hey, anyone can help me find driver for my webcam?
<robierob> ok.....now we are going some where... what and how
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: you'll get about 4-6 times the performance increase on the newer processor
<bobpit> lsusb  gives  ID 1b17:6111
<robierob> racho: where and how?
<robierob> upgrade distros?
<racho> robierob, i run a HD5500 and i am currently on 3.13 + plus latest mesa
<mikeshollen> Plus more by dropping windows 7 for ubuntu I assume?
<robierob> ok
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: well i'm just going by the processor difference.
<robierob> so just grab the kernal? sudo it into my system? what about the mesa stuff?
<racho> robierob, https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<racho> robierob, you know how to add a ppa?
<robierob> ummm kinda did it once
<robierob> if you were to give me 5 steps or what ever can you list them? and let me see about doing this
<racho> robierob, there are instructions at the bottom of the page
<robierob> ok
<hitsujiTMO> robierob: the 3.12 kernel should be enough of an upgrade for you. the 3.13 is still only beta and only feature power management for the newer gpus so you get no real benefit out of going for 3.13
<robierob> ok
<robierob>  3.12 it is
<racho> yeah go with it
<robierob> steps?
<racho> robierob, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<robierob> that site was no helps
<robierob> completly unfamiliar
<racho> robierob, ok fast steps
<racho> go here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/
<robierob> k
<racho> robierob, do you run a 32bit or 64bit?
<robierob> 64
<robierob> amd
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: defo try and stick with cli tho. adding a gui is an unnecessary extra
<mikeshollen> I don't know if I can manage the teamspeak server w/out a gui
<_dale> running xfce, seeing problems with fonts sometimes having chopped characters, is there an easy fix?
<racho> robierob, ok then you need the two amd64 .deb files plus the 3rd file xxx.all.deb
<robierob> ok
<racho> robierob, make a new directory and download them there
<bekks> mikeshollen: You dont need a gui when just using vnc or freenx/nxclient (which I would prefer).
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: teamspeak server on linux is cli only afaik
<jrib> mikeshollen: why? At least with mumble, you just connect with your client and use the admin account to create rooms and permissions, etc.
<robierob> racho: done that
<mikeshollen> Will I get an option when installing to chose CLI or GUI?
<racho> robierob, open a terminal and cd into that directory
<bekks> mikeshollen: No. The server is CLI only by default, but you can install a GUI if you like to.
<robierob> racho: let me go eat... will you be here in 2 hours
<robierob> we'll get this done
<mikeshollen> So with CLI I basically live in terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: ubuntu server installs as cli. you can install a gui on top of that
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: yes
<mikeshollen> Sounds scary. Let's do it!
<mikeshollen> Thank you all so much for your help guys.
<Sh1G3rU> mikeshollen,  it is much easy to do it than to tell you how to do it
<Freeaqingme> Hi. I've got a DTAP setup (development, testing, acceptance and production). I want to run all my updates on development first, and once I've tested and verified these updates, roll out the exact same versions to acceptance and production as well. How could I accomplish such a thing?
<Guest66881> Hi, whats the best dvdrip program to use for ubuntu 12.04LTS? thanks
<jrib> Freeaqingme: are you just talking about package updates from ubuntu's repositories?
<jrib> !dvdrip | Guest66881
<jrib> !dvd | Guest66881
<ubottu> Guest66881: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Freeaqingme> jrib, just packages, but also some other repos (which I;ve no  problem with mirroring locally)
<Guest66881> Thanks jrib :)
<jrib> Guest66881: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs here is what I wanted to send
<_dale> running xfce, seeing problems with fonts sometimes having chopped characters, is there an easy fix?
<hitsujiTMO> _dale: can you please post a screen shot of the issue
<jrib> Freeaqingme: yeah, I would probably just have a local mirror of the repos and control when that updates.  Would that work for you?
<Freeaqingme> I'm thinking I could make a mirror, update it once per week. have dev and test use that mirror. And once tested and vetted rsync it to acceptance yeah
<jrib> Freeaqingme: well, you want to make sure that the mirror doesn't get updated while you're still in dev and test
<Freeaqingme> I was also looking at spacewalk, but debian support seems still new, and it would surely introduce some more complexity. But I'm not sure if it would also introduce some benefits
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: I have a screen shot available, where would I post it?
<hitsujiTMO> !screenshot | _dale
<ubottu> _dale: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<blackzombie> ayuda con bugtraq
<jrib> Freeaqingme: I was envisioning something like: 1. sync mirror with the world  2. mirror is now frozen  3. update dev and test (using local mirror)  4.  if all looks well update acceptance and production using local mirror  5.  go to 1
<Freeaqingme> jrib, that's what I meant yes. Thanks ;)
<_dale> hitsujiTMO:  http://imagebin.org/278615
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: sometimes the t's and l's are extremely bad but aren't showing that this time
<hitsujiTMO> _dale: is it specific apps?
<hitsujiTMO> _dale: or every app?
<hitsujiTMO> _dale: or even just a specific family of apps?
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: from what I've seen, it happens in a terminal windows and at times with chrome
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: I'm using linux lite but their support channel is sleeping today
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: as you can see in the screen shot, the X character in the window title is chopped, it should read LXTerminal
<hitsujiTMO> _dale: do you have a font config file in ~/fontconfig/fonts.conf or ~/.fonts.conf
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: I'll check... brb
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: I have a .fontconfig folder with cache files
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: the file names look like MD5 hash
<pfifo> my ubuntu 13.10 wants to perform a filesystem check almost every time I restart
<bekks> pfifo: then you are shutting it down unclean almost every time.
<deezed> pfifo: how do you shut it down?
<hitsujiTMO> _dale: are the contents of the files xml?
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: will open one to see if xml or binary...
<pfifo> deezed, sometimes i use the gui, clicking the power icon and selecting the shutdown option. sometimes i type sudo init 6
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: they are binary files
<hitsujiTMO> _dale: then i'm immediately out of ideas.
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: 7ef2298fde41cc6eeb7af42e48b7d293-le32d4.cache-3 is one of the filenames
<_dale> hitsujiTMO: ok, thanks anyway... will keep searching google... thanks
<deezed> pfifo: did you try 'sudo shutdown -h now'?
<bekks> deezed: on linux, shutdown -h now just calls init 0.
<pfifo> deezed: no, i dont use that
<racho> _dale,
<_dale> racho: yes
<racho> _dale, do you have freetype libraries installed?
<racho> _dale, or anti aliasing disabled?
<deezed> bekks: uhm
<_dale> racho: don't know, this is a fresh install of Linux Lite and can't find much info from their support on the problem. It's been a while since I've ran linux...
<_dale> racho: I will have to dig into the settings and see what I can find, thanks for hinting at things to check for
<racho> _dale, does Linux Lite has a package manager and if yes can you query your installed packages for freetype?
<pfifo> I think my shutdown problems stem from USB drives being plugged in, getting mounted in /media/pfifo, me not realizing their auto mounted cause im old skool, and unplugging the device leaving stale mounts.
<ubuntu-studio> Hi. I installed Ubuntu Studio along with Windows 8.1 and runned Boot-Repair. After this Windows not appeared at GRUB. In this article http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/tired-of-windows-8-how-to-dual-boot-windows-ubuntu/ says that I have to use an EFI partition mounted at /boot/efi. How to encounter this partition or create it? Thank you in advance!
<_dale> racho: yes it has a package manager, will search it for freetype
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-studio: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<_dale> racho: it has libfreetype6 , fontconfig installed when I search for freetype inside synaptic
<racho> _dale, is libfreetype6 installed?
<_dale> racho: yes it's installed
<NEone> A sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade results in this:
<NEone> The following packages have been kept back:
<NEone>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<NEone> Why is it "kept back"? How can I install?
<hitsujiTMO> !dist-upgrade | neone
<ubottu> neone: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<pfifo> NEone: use 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to upgrade
<Random832> NEone: because you ran upgrade instead of dist-upgrade
<ubuntu-studio> <hitsujiTMO> I unistalled UbuntuStudio 13.10 and I`m trying to install again using or creating the EFI partition mounted at /boot/efi.
<NEone> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<racho> _dale, well that's strange. i suggest looking for more from Lite forums/IRC. also you can try to install some additional font families and check the font settings of your shell
<racho> _dale, another option is to write your own .fonts.conf
<_dale> racho: ok thanks, will keep digging
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-studio: as long as you boot the installer as uefi boot it will automatically do that for you
<Nuclear_muffin> Is there a command I can type in terminal that will make it so I can hear my mic input?
<hitsujiTMO> Nuclear_muffin: you should be able to enable mic output in alsamixer
<pfifo> Nuclear_muffin: you can turn the volume control up on you mic in alsamixer (on my card atleast)
<pfifo> Nuclear_muffin: maybe `arecord | aplay` will be a second option
<Nuclear_muffin> pfifo, It worked thank you.
<Nuclear_muffin> pfifo, Its what I wanted, thanks
<Nuclear_muffin> pfifo, Why is there so much feed back that I just didnt have when I was in windows?
<pfifo> Nuclear_muffin: arecord and aplay by default use a really really crappy format, maybe try `arecord -f cd | aplay -f cd`
<racho> Nuclear_muffin, you may want to open alsamixer press f5 and make sure Mic Boost is not ... too boosted
<NEone> I have 2 identical servers. At least I thought so. Added own scripts to /etc/update-motd.d/ and one server actually show a new banner when ssh to it. But the other server does not update its motd:( Why?
<jrib> NEone: are they both ubuntu? :)
<bekks> NEone: Chech the sshd_config in /etc/ssh/
<bekks> *check even
<NEone> both ubuntu 12.04, yes. sshd_config is identical in both.
<NEone> Didn't find out where to check what's the timer/cronjob for updating this. So I rebooted both servers. One still has the new motd, the other one still didn't update it.
<ki4ro> Anyone know if a fix has been found for 13.10 not recognizing MP3 players?
<bekks> NEone: Reboots do not help when using linux, except you want to boot a new kernel.
<racho> NEone, does /etc/update-motd.d/00-header file has its execution bit set up?
<pfifo> ki4ro: are you a radio operator?
<ki4ro> pfifo, Yes
<racho> NEone, because that usually overwrites your changes
<ki4ro> pfifo since 1965
<james41382> Is anyone here up on using Ubuntu with SSDs?
<bekks> !anyone | james41382
<ubottu> james41382: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hitsujiTMO> james41382: fstrim /
<racho> :)
<racho> that TRIM thing
<hitsujiTMO> james41382: or add discard to the fstab for auto trim
<Crimson_Rogue> hello. I'm wondering if someone can tell me how to burn windows 7 on ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> james41382: if thats what you were going to ask
<bekks> Crimson_Rogue: open a cd burning application, select the Windows 7 ISO, bur it as image, not as data cd.
<Crimson_Rogue> brasareo work @ bekks?
<james41382> I don't personally have an SSD drive.. I don't even use ubuntu, but I have a friend who has setup ubuntu on a computer that has an ssd drive and they said they're having some problems so I thought I'd look into the details of it and determine if maybe I could give them some things to try to correct it.
<NEone> racho: Yes, all the numbered scripts there do have the +x. (On both servers)
<bekks> Crimson_Rogue: I never used brasero until now.
<james41382> SSD drive.. lol that's redundant...
<racho> NEone, take a look at that http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12149/motd-not-changing
<Crimson_Rogue> okay; thanks bekks I'll try brasero
<hitsujiTMO> james41382: exactly what problems, we need details
<talsamon> Crimson_Rogue, brasero works well, also xfburn....
<Crimson_Rogue> okay, and if I have ubuntu installed on my probook; will I be able to dual-boot with installing windows AFTER ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Crimson_Rogue: yes, but it can be a little harder to setup
<Crimson_Rogue> okay hitsujiTMO; do I have to fix the GRUB for trusty?
<Crimson_Rogue> or will windows ignore grub?
<hitsujiTMO> Crimson_Rogue: is it uefi isntall or bios?
<hitsujiTMO> install*
<Crimson_Rogue> I have no idea...
<Crimson_Rogue> all I know is I have ubuntu installed, and a windows iso
<bekks> Crimson_Rogue: Windows will overwrite grub
<Crimson_Rogue> okay bekks; is there an easy way to get grub back on without burning a seperate disk?
<bekks> Crimson_Rogue: you need an ubuntu cd.
<hitsujiTMO> for uefi its simplest to control the boot with the efi boot manager. you don;t need to do any extra finicky stuff to get it working
<Crimson_Rogue> so I would have to enable uefi in the bios @ hitsujiTMO?
<hitsujiTMO> Crimson_Rogue: yes for that. be aware that either os will try and set itself as the default boot anything their boot loader or kernel gets an update
<hitsujiTMO> s/anything/anytime
<Crimson_Rogue> okay, thank you hitsujiTMO
<Crimson_Rogue> thank you bekks
<hitsujiTMO> Crimson_Rogue: for a bios/mbr boot you can also dd the grub bootstrap from the start of the drive before isntalling windows, then install dd in windows and dd it back. but thats more involved and dangerous than using boot repair
<Crimson_Rogue> okay hitsujiTMO; thank you for your help
<james41382> Honestly I don't know the details off hand, but he said that it freezes now and then and that he thought it might have something to do with the SSD support. I read that SSD is support under GNU/Linux and that it works better with newer kernels. I believe he is running 12.04 or 12.10.. which is kernel 3.5?
<james41382> s/support/supported
<hitsujiTMO> james41382: i doubt the ssd is the issue.
<james41382> hitsujiTMO: That's helpful. Thanks. So SSD has solid support out of the box.. no additional quirks to configure?
<hitsujiTMO> james41382: prob more an issue to do with gpu or cpu
<bekks> james41382: 12.04 is on kernel 3.8 currently.
<james41382> hitsujiTMO: Yeah I asked him if he knew what kind of video adapter was in the system, but he didn't know off hard.
<james41382> s/hard/hand
<james41382> 3.8.. okay. Well thanks a lot guys. You've been helpful. =]
<hitsujiTMO> james41382: when it comes to drives, support is mostly technology agnostic. its the interface that ubuntu needs to support
<NEone> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<NEone> !symlink
<hitsujiTMO> james41382: theres a few extras with trim and such for ssds, but when it comes to read/write the disk type shouldn't matter
<ki4ro> Anyone know if a fix has been found for 13.10 not recognizing MP3 players?
<linguini> Is there some way to find out the ./configure settings used to compile /usr/bin/ssh-agent on my machine?
<hitsujiTMO> ki4ro: what mp3 player?
<ki4ro> hitsujiTMO, Eclipse, but that has nothing to do with the problem.  It cannot see an IPOD either.  I can boot the system in PUPPY or Windows and the MP3 player shows up just fine
<albert> hello there
<Artemis3> ki4ro, ipods are the first to NOT work. the more chinese generic, the better :) they usually show as usb thumb
<ki4ro> Artemis3, thanks, but the issue imo is 13.10 not the device
<hitsujiTMO> ki4ro: have you tried installing mtpfs?
<reisio> albert: 'lo
<ki4ro> hitsujiTMO, Yes
<ki4ro> hitsujiTMO, Tried everything I could find thru google to no avail.  That is why I asked if 13.10 has been corrected yet
<alice_huy> Hi all, I installed pidgin, and fail to launch it, when I I click on icon, it does nothing
<hitsujiTMO> ki4ro: what filesystem is the mp3 players using?
<ki4ro> hitsujiTMO, No idea, but it always worked fine until I ¨upgraded¨ to 13.10
<_dale> racho: I found the problem to my fonts being chopped in Linux Lite, set Hinting to None under Rendering for font settings with anti-aliasing enabled... hope this helps someone else
<_dale> racho: thanks for steering me in wright direction, things good better now on screen
<hitsujiTMO> ki4ro: most likely its just a case that its not auto mounting but you can manually mount . you might want to consider reporting a bug on the issue
<mikeshollen> If I install ubuntu server LTS 12.04 as CLI and later decide I want a gui, can I install Lubuntu or are they separate things?
<ki4ro> hitsujiTMO, I believe it has already been reported...appreciate your help
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: you can install lxde if you wish
<mikeshollen> Is that the least resource intensive GUI available?
<hitsujiTMO> ki4ro: best thing to do is to subscribe to the bug report then
<hitsujiTMO> mikeshollen: lxde is prob the lightest "near complete" desktop environment
<mikeshollen> Perfect. Thank you!
<Arun> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and i have a problem, I cannot log in to my normal account graphically, when i enter password in the login page screen blinks some times then the login page is showed again. Any ideas to fix this?
<xmetal> hmm trying to figure out why my site loads correctly (the CSS) when uploaded, though the site doesn't load the css completely locally
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: can you use <ctrl> + <alt> + <f1> to get a virtual terminal and log in there?
<Arun> ya i can do that
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: from there install pastebinit and run : pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<Arun> i can login to the guest account graphically
<ki4ro> hitsujiTMO, Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> arun: you can't install pastebinit or access all your home files in guest account tho :p
<hitsujiTMO> xmetal: try #css
<Arun> hitsuji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6466807/
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: wow that is a lot of errors
<joecascio> Can a fellow get some installation help here?
<Arun> hitsuji: actually i tried to open an .exe file using wine before things went wrong
<pfifo> joecascio: it works better if you ask a detailed technical question
<hitsujiTMO> arun: can you delete the .xsession-errors                    and then try to relog in graphically again. then pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors      again
<Arun> ok
<joecascio> pfifo: Thanks! We downloaded the iso file and burned it to a DVD. But when we try to boot up the Intel PC using it, the bios insists there's no OS on it.
<pfifo> joecascio: did you check the md5sum of the cd after burning it?
<bruce> Hello all.  I was wondering if someone could help me.  I have a system where I installed Lubuntu and I wanted to install zpanel, to setup a number of server features.  I should have setup Ubuntu server but I didn't (long story - thought computer broken but got Lubuntu to install).
<joecascio> pfifo: The disk verified, so I assume it's ok. The only question I have is that we burned it on a Mac.
<bruce> Ok, so the thing is to install this zpanel, it is downloaded with wget, after changing to root user with sudo -i
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: did you md5 verify the iso tho?
<joecascio> No.
<joecascio> I wouldn't know how to do that.
<pfifo> joecascio: id go with mac over windows anyday
<bruce> and then the downloaded file (downloaded via wget) is marked as executable with chmod +x.  I did all that and now I get a message that I cannot execute this binary file.
<Beldar> bruce, Technically 3rd party apps are not supported, you might consider just install the ubuntu server, much more support.
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes   instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<pfifo> joecascio: it sounds like the iso is broken
<bruce> Beldar: I'm afraid that I won't have a running system.  I had for days tried to get something to install.
<pfifo> bruce: why isnt stuff installing?
<joecascio> hitsujiTMO: Thank you. But what are the chances the ISO is bad? Does this happen a lot?
<bruce> but does Ubuntu Server install anything special itself, that is not included with a desktop version?
<Beldar> bruce, Not sure that is logical reasoning overall as far as support...etc, but heh its your decision.
<madsailor> joecascio, even if the cd image verified it's still good practice to verify against the original md5 listed on the download page because it can get borked either during downloading or burning
<bruce> I have a control panel setup on my hosting vps server and I installed zpanel, which is open source, versus cpanel which is not.
<madsailor> easy to lose a bit here or there
<pfifo> bruce: server dosent install Xorg and other gui related stuff
<Beldar> bruce, The server is basically the same as the ubuntu base just no desktop.
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: it can happen occasionally. its an easy check to perform and good to get out of the way
<bruce> ok, so this zpanel says that it needs to be installed before apache, Bind, mysql, dovecot, postfix, etc.  It installs all that.
<Arun> hitsuji: there is no such file now
<bruce> The only thing I can figure, is that maybe the parent folder for this app does not have execute privileges
<Beldar> bruce, the zpanel is a 3rd party you will not get support for it except from them or a forum or a irc channel is it the best solution?
<bruce> I am using this system for development but I wanted to also learn sys admin and to simulate what I have on the remote server.
<bruce> Beldar, I understand.  I just don't understand in principle why an application would fail to execute.
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, since there's no log to point to the issue i'd start randomly resetting configs till you find the issue. start by renaming the .config folder: mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<hitsujiTMO> arun^
<hitsujiTMO> then try to relog again
<Arun> hitsuji: ok, btw i tried to go to the failsafe graphics mode and i got some error like screen not found
<Beldar> bruce, Any number of reasons really, and this is not the place to fix it basically, you might try ##linux
<pfifo> bruce: what application, what error messge is produced?
<bruce> it makes it easy for getting email setup, as an aside... but the point of asking here is that on the Ubuntu box beside me, this app executed just fine.  So, I'm just confused as to what would keep any app from executing... ok.
<bruce> it is zpanel or zpanelx
<pfifo> bruce: error message?
<bruce> it says "Cannot execute this Binary file."  It doesn't even get to any point of trying to check on ports being open or anything.  Just immediately says cannot execute this binary file.  It has execute privilege
<hitsujiTMO> arun: since you are able to login with guest and not your own account, its most likely some config in your home causing the issue
<bruce> the error message is "Cannot execute this Binary File"
<pfifo> bruce, are you trying to run a 64bit app on a 32 bit system?
<Arun> hitsuji: i'll try and tell
<bruce> hmm   good question.
<bruce> that might be it... I think I unintentionally installed 32 bit Lubuntu
<bruce> darn...   I wonder how hard it is to upgrade to a 64 bit version of the OS?
<pfifo> bruce exmine the output of 'file ./zpanelx` vs the output of `uname -a`
<pfifo> bruce: you ve to reinstall, you cant upgrade from 32 to 64
<unicornjedi> hello. How do I see all the folders of my virtual machine in my host machine?
<bruce> uname -a says i686 repeated 3 times?
<Beldar> unicornjedi, Not sure you can a shared folder is the general use.
<unicornjedi> beldar, okay
<pfifo> bruce that a 32bit OS, if the other command says ELF 64-bit, then your trying to run 64 on a 32
<Beldar> unicornjedi, people use ssh that would probably work
<bruce> I see
<unicornjedi> okay, but I want to use a GUI to view the folders. :/
<hitsujiTMO> unicornjedi: you could set up an nfs share
<Beldar> unicornjedi, This virtualbox?
<bruce> is it hard to upgrade a system to 64-bit - a fairly new system install?
<Arun> hitsuji: i've renamed .config to .config1 then restarted, but the problem persits
<pfifo> bruce: its not hard, its impossible.
<impossible> its me
<Beldar> it's you
<unicornjedi> beldar, I am on my host OS, but I want to use nautilus to see folders within my virtual machine
<pfifo> arr ye scallywag
<impossible> good choice unicornjedi
<bruce> it's impossible?
<Beldar> unicornjedi, sure and don;t want to answer questions, good luck. ;)
<pfifo> bruce: you have to format and fresh install a 64bit system
<unicornjedi> beldar, what.
<bruce> Oh, I see
<NEone> Is it possible to switch off IPv6 in Ubuntu 12.04 server?
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, what is your host os?
<Beldar> unicornjedi, "unicornjedi, This virtualbox?"
<unicornjedi> wheatthin, ubuntu saucy salamander
<hitsujiTMO> arun: next i'd try: .cache        then: .compiz           then: .gconf
<unicornjedi> Beldar, yes
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, just setup ssh server on the guest, and you can browse it through nautilus on the host
<Beldar> unicornjedi, I don;t think what you want is possible but #vbox would probably a good source for more opinions.
<NEone> Or can I tell apache2 to listen to tcp instead of tcp6 ?
<bruce> maybe I should do that then.  Just start with Ubuntu Server and then take it from there
<unicornjedi> wheatthin, can you help me out with that on #vbox?
<joecascio> hitsujiTMO: I just have funny feeling I'm creating a disk with entirely the wrong format. Like the Mac is not writing an ISO format. It's just writing the .iso file as a plain old file. Does that make any sense?
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, nope.. just sudo apt-get install openssh-server on the guest if it's ubuntu as well
<bruce> what is a good app for creating a bootable usb device?
<Random832> bootable how? from a livecd, or just in general?
<pfifo> joecascio: that is a possibility, i have no idea how to verify that in mac
<Random832> i.e. do you want to generally boot a system and run off it, or do you want to install linux from a usb drive instead of from a cd
<bruce> in general, from a download on a Ubuntu system
<bruce> yes, I don't have any free dvds
<Random832> unetbootin has always worked for me
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: ahh you burned it as data and not image. i think you can use disk utility to propperly burn the iso, otherwise you need to convert it to an .img and then burn wuth disk utility
<wheatthin> joecascio, Umm you mean a dmg file instead of an iso?
<Beldar> !who | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Random832> Beldar: the traffic's not that high at 10 at night
<Random832> but anyway, bruce knows i'm talking to him
<unicornjedi> wheatthin, soooo, I have openssh server. What do I do now
<bruce> I want to download the latest version of Ubuntu 12.04 server and burn it to a bootable usb device
<Random832> bruce: unetbootin
<bruce> ok
<Beldar> Random832, not an issue to argue just use nicks it is a common courtesy.
<bruce> thanks
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, go to nautilus and connect to server :) give your credentials and vuala
<Random832> bruce: it'll even download it for you
<joecascio> wheatthin: No, not a dmg. Just a plain old file to dvd.
<Arun> hitsuji: renamed all  the three still no use :(
<wheatthin> bruce, use dd
<Random832> wheatthin: does that work? i heard that doesn't work
<wheatthin> Random832, and why wouldn't it work? lol
<bruce> use dd?
<Random832> because the iso format is meant to boot from a cd and most systems won't know what to do with it if they find it on a different kind of disk
<bruce> how does it download it?
<wheatthin> by using DD, it's an exact replica
<Random832> bruce: unetbootin? you select ubuntu 12.04 from a list of things it lets you download
<bruce> oh, ok
<Random832> wheatthin: have you ever done this? do you know what you're talking about, or are you just assuming it would work
<wheatthin> Random832, I wouldn't suggest it if I hadn't done it or suggested it multiple times already
<hitsujiTMO> arun: ok can you create a new account: adduser <newuser>
<hitsujiTMO> arun: sudo adduser <nuwuser>      sorry
<Arun> hitsuji: abandon this one?
<bruce> thanks, later...
<Random832> huh then i'm not sure why unetbootin exists
<konstantinos> hello there
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: no, just going to reset the home folder, which you need another account to do
<pfifo> ive been able to get a USB stick to boot by using dd to write an iso to it. but it dosent always work.
<wheatthin> Random832, DD works universaly :) Are you sure you know what you're talking about?
<Arun> hitsuji: ok
<Random832> wheatthin: some bioses might be picky about it, see what pfifo said
<wheatthin> pfifo, it should always work if you have a system that boots from a usb device.
<wheatthin> But that has nothing to do with DD itself.
<Arun> hitsuji: created
<hitsujiTMO> Arun: sudo usermod -aG sudo <newuser>
<pfifo> wheatthin: some time it can be a bios problem, but also the iso file itself can be the problem, for example, I have never been able to get the mini.iso to work with dd
<Random832> some systems can boot from a regular filesystem on usb and not from an iso
<wheatthin> Random832, it doesn't show up as an iso fyi
<Arun> hitsuji: done
<hitsujiTMO> arun: once thats done, relog to the new user
<Random832> wheatthin: i'm talking about the format, not the name
<Random832> FAT vs ISO
<Arun> hitsuji: logged in to the new uset
<Random832> the filesystem typ
<Random832> e
<Arun> *user
<wheatthin> if it's a proper bootable image, there should be no problems.
<Random832> wheatthin: you're not listening
<Random832> there are two types of bootable filesystem - FAT and ISO
<hitsujiTMO> arun: ok: sudo mv /home/<olduser> /home/<olduser>.old
<Random832> some systems cannot handle ISO on a usb drive
<unicornjedi> wheatthin, I connected to the server but all I see is the 'print' folder
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, you have to specify the path you want to use.
<joecascio> hitsujiTMO: The other strange thing is that when I burn the .iso file, the final dialog says, "Image blahblah.iso burned successfully". But then the Mac can't mount the completed disk.
<Random832> if you don't even know what FAT is or how it is relevant, just stop having this conversation. saying "it doesn't show up as an iso" or thinking that's relevant to what i said shows your ignorance
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: can the mac mount the .iso?
<Arun> hitsuji: ok done
<hitsujiTMO> arun: sudo cp -r /etc/skel /home/<olduser>
<wheatthin> joecascio, it can't mount it, because of it's encoded filesystem for a livedvd image.
<hitsujiTMO> arun: sudo chown -R <olduser>:<olduser> /home/<olduser>
<joecascio> hitsujiTMO: No, just tried that actually. Says, "no mountable file system".
<pfifo> joecascio: what is the size of the iso file?
<wheatthin> osx doesn't natively support ext file systems
<unicornjedi> wheatthin, So  Open Nautlius > connect to server > IPAddress ?????
<Arun> hitsuji: done
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, yes, ssh:ipaddress then login info
<hitsujiTMO> arun: try log into the old account
<joecascio> pfifo: 679.5 meg
<pfifo> joecascio: that seems too small
<pfifo> joecascio: shoul;d be like 800
<pfifo> (for the latest images)
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo the mac image is smaller
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: wait im wrong
<pfifo> i know
<joecascio> pfifo: That's the download from ubuntu.com. It's the 32 bit version
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: you need the 64bit for mac
<unicornjedi> wheatthin, can you give me a specific example? ssh:192.168.1.24/????
<pfifo> joecascio: on linux i run `md5sum file.iso` and if mac dosent have md5sum then. well thats pretty silly
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: (install target is a intel machine)
<joecascio> hitsujiTMO: I'm not loading it on a Mac, I'm loading it on an old DELL intel box. I have to burn the DVD on my Mac, tho.
<BuntuFuntu> Hey ya'll. I need help with a Touchpad issue?
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, heh.. You just have to specify the protocol and the ipaddress and then the login credentials.
<^^Superfluous^^> Im having a touchpad issue as well
<joecascio> pfifo: I'll try that, thanks.
<BuntuFuntu> First problem I've had with Ubuntu. Laptops touchpad has worked fine since I installed Ubuntu but today I was watching a youtube video and it started spassing out
<hitsujiTMO> ahh. still pfifo point is valid. the i386 for 13.10 id 895MB
<BuntuFuntu> Spazzing*
<unicornjedi> wheatthin, ssh:myipaddress/hostname/password?
<BuntuFuntu> Not sure what's going on. I've tried xinput --float and xinput--reattach
<^^Superfluous^^> In cinnamon, my screen freezes occasionally when using the touchpad
<BuntuFuntu> Touchpad isn't even working in live mode anymore.
<BuntuFuntu> Hardware is detected. Does anyone have any idea how to get it to work again?
<Beldar> BuntuFuntu, Can you consolidate this into one post so you can actually be followed
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, Ummm you're obviously not following the onscreen prompt that you SHOOULD get when you get to 'Connect to Server'
<BuntuFuntu> Long  story short. Buntu needs his touchpad to work again Beldar.
<Beldar> BuntuFuntu, Then wait for help, and not spread it all over the channel. ;)
<wheatthin> BuntuFuntu, make sure your synaptic package is still installed
<^^Superfluous^^> hrm
<BuntuFuntu> Wheatthin: I'm guessing it was since it's worked fine since I installed it?
<wheatthin> synaptic touchpad utils
<^^Superfluous^^> still freezes on the off time
 * ^^Superfluous^^ dies
<BuntuFuntu> Installed the OS I mean, wheatthin.
<joecascio> pfifo: md5 checks ok.
<wheatthin> BuntuFuntu, Either that, or you have it disabled from function key
<anex> lol
<pfifo> BuntuFuntu: you said it dosent work on livecd's either
<anex> haha\
<pfifo> joecascio: what is the name and md5sum if the file, id like to double check
<BuntuFuntu> Wheatthin: Tried that it's not working when i toggle with the function key and yes Pfifo
<Beldar> ^^Superfluous^^, what does this command show. lsb_release -a
<anex> damn first time on linux  been drinking 40s since i remember no sleep
<anex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_Mt6Isew_0&list=ALYL4kY05133pZoeVaEZxWZWODboAi62vD
<wheatthin> anex, no spam plz
<joecascio> pfifo: e7917ff0543d8248d00ffb166def849e  ubuntu-12.04.3-server-i386.iso I just checked the web site. It's correct.
<anex> stfu
<anex> just stfu
<wheatthin> negative, take it somewhere else
<unicornjedi> wheatthin, I am only getting two things in 'connect to Server'   SERVER ADDRESS and RECENT SERVERS
<anex> ;/
<pfifo> BuntuFuntu: did you recently get bitten by a zombie? Touchpads only work with living fingers
<Beldar> !ops | anex
<ubottu> anex: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<anex> damn
<anex> nofun
<Flannel> anex: Please help keep this channel on topic (and remain polite), thanks.
<BuntuFuntu> Pfifo: No?
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: md5 is correct
<anex> kkk, sorry
<anex> lol
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, there should be server address, but it should also have a slot where you select which protocol and login credentials.
<anex> whats a good music streaming app for ubuntu?
<wheatthin> unicornjedi, otherwise it doesn't know if youw ant to connect to ftp, ssh, telnet, or whatever
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: i'd go ahead and try http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx     at least get to the converting the .iso to .img   and then burn the .img
<unicornjedi> wheatthin, it doesn't. Nautilus on Ubuntu saucy doesn't have that :(((((((
<anex> none?
<hitsujiTMO> anex: minidlna
<joecascio> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, just reading that. Seems like the way to go. If I get a proper .img file, it should burn properly. (I hope)
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: once you get the .img try and mount it first at least
<knoxy> Hi all. When I run update-initramfs -u, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/sKV7QHei - This is a ubuntu bug from upgrade?
<joecascio> hitsujiTMO: Roger that.
<wheatthin> joecascio, can always compare the md5checksum
<BuntuFuntu> Touchpad still not working..
<knoxy> [changing the paste url] Hi all. When I run update-initramfs -u, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6466958/ - This is a ubuntu bug from upgrade?
<zaccattak217> hello?
<joecascio> hitsujiTMO: There is a UI option I saw to convert to .dmg. I wonder if that's different than an img.
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: yes its different
<Arun> hitsuji: thankyou :)
<zaccattak217> how do i hook up my logitech c200 webcam to my laptop?
<cameron_>  /server irc.icq.com
<Beldar> zaccattak217, plug it in open cheese and see if it works.
<cameron_> wtf..
<zaccattak217> what's cheese?
<Random832> icq?
<hitsujiTMO> arun: just copy over your configs and files bit by bit from your old home
<Random832> 1997 called
<Beldar> zaccattak217, its installed in your ubuntu and is a webcam app
<Arun> hitsuji: doing it and how to delete that new user?
<zaccattak217> ohh. thanks
<pfifo> knoxy: ive never heard of libmdma whats that all about?
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: you can still try it tho for the .dmg
<Beldar> zaccattak217, should be installed if not run sudo apt-get install cheese
<BuntuFuntu> brb
<zaccattak217> ight
<hitsujiTMO> arun: you can delete it in system settings -> users
<Arun> ok :) thanks
<knoxy> pfifo, me too, I never heard of...
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: what did you use to encrypt the file system?
<zaccattak217> can i use my webcam with skype?
<pfifo> knoxy: i dont mean to scare you, but it sounds like part of a rootkit, and google didnt have any results about it. I was hoping you say its your own pet project.
<Beldar> zaccattak217, if it works yes.
<zaccattak217> cool. thanks Beldar
<knoxy> hitsujiTMO: I dont know... I'm trying to upgrade the kernel.... only upgrade
<Beldar> zaccattak217, No problem, use the skype from the ubuntu repos.
<bruce> for some reason, the ubuntu server 12.04 did not detect my ethernet card.
<knoxy> pfifo: hmm, rootkit? hacker tool?
<zaccattak217> how do i do that?
<Beldar> zaccattak217, sudo apt-get install skype in the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: do you have an encrypted filesystem?
<bruce> I tried to install Ubuntu server using Unetbootin and it says that no network adapter can be found.
<pfifo> knoxy, could be from your ISP as part of control panels, or other 3rd party tools
<zaccattak217> sowhat if i already installed it from their website?
<Beldar> zaccattak217, There is also the ubuntu software center to install apps with.
<knoxy> hitsujiTMO: this is a dedicated server. The datacenter install ubuntu to me..
<Beldar> zaccattak217, The one in the repos is more up to date is all.
<knoxy> hitsujiTMO: I use this server only to run my applications (lamp)
<Oddity> zaccattak217 of Haven & Hearth fame?
<zaccattak217> so should i delete my current skype then download the one you said?
<bruce> apparently lubuntu recognizes my ethernet card but not Ubuntu server
<knoxy> pfifo: the datacenter install a libs to backup. This is the information I know
<Beldar> zaccattak217, Up to you the ubuntu skype wiki suggests using the repos.
<zaccattak217> thank you
<PDilyard_> ok im on a uefi machine and i've deallocated the space that i had 12.10 installed in (im installing 13.10). When, I run the installer, ubuntu does not give me the option to install alongside windows (which, in my experience, will install into the unallocated space)
<pfifo> knoxy, well this is failing because it cant find /lib/lib__mdma.so.1 which seems to be from some 3rd party
<PDilyard_> so if i choose "something else" in the installer, how do i select what partition to install to?
<knoxy> pfifo: I always updated the server. I've problems only with this upgrade....
<Beldar> PDilyard_, Was that you experience with the 12.10 install?
<Beldar> your*
<knoxy> pfifo: I've this server since 2011 I think...
<zaccattak217> it says i have the current version so i'll just keep what i have
<PDilyard_> Beldar: no, that was my experience on my desktop, which is not uefi
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: that looks to be something to do with filesystem encryption ( which explains why its being called that this point )   this is something you'll need to get onto your provider about straight away. DO NOT reboot the machine
<Beldar> PDilyard_, Ah well uefi is different hold on for the bot.
<Beldar> !uefi | PDilyard
<ubottu> PDilyard: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pfifo> knoxy: I second NOT  rebooting, it likely wont come back up
<pfifo> knoxy: nows a good time to make a backup of your work too
<knoxy> pfifo: hitsujiTMO omg...
<Beldar> PDilyard, here is another, this mod is about the best consistent help as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<PDilyard_> Beldar: step 4: "Install Ubuntu from the Live CD/DVD or Live USB in the usual manner, then reboot the PC. "  the usual manner is not working for me
<zaccattak217> is there anyway to get itunes on ubuntu?
<Beldar> PDilyard_, uefi is different, read the links, and recognize that uefi here is a bit foreign to most here
<xangua> zaccattak217: if it is for managing an iOS device you better use a windows install or a virtual machine
<knoxy> pfifo: hitsujiTMO look the update-grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6466990/
<zaccattak217> windows install?
<knoxy> pfifo: hitsujiTMO its ok to reboot? or not?
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: no
<mikeshollen> During the installation process of Ubuntu Server, if I choose to install services like LAMP or OpenSSH, do they just take up storage space on my drive, or are the actively running services at that point that consume CPU and RAM?
<joecascio> hitsujiTMO: Ok, it created the img file, but appended a .dmg to the end. Should I remove that?
<pfifo> knoxy: no, dont reboot, make a backup of your stuff
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: if it is an encrypted filesystem then it may fail to boot with the broken initramfs
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: no, try mounting the .dmg
<PDilyard_> Beldar: i understand that its different, but im having trouble understand what im supposed to actually do differently, as the steps for installation are unclear (e.g. "install ubuntu in the usual manner")
<hitsujiTMO> joecascio: if that works unmount it and burn it away
<Beldar> PDilyard_, If I knew uefi I would help you.
<zaccattak217> xangua: windows install?
<PDilyard_> mmk well im rebooting then
<Oddity> zaccattak217, he means to use Windows. Either dual-boot or install it in a virtual machine.
<zaccattak217> what's a virtual machine?
<Oddity> Google
<hitsujiTMO> zaccattak217: a virtual machine allows you to install a virtual computer with windows inside your ubuntu installation
<zaccattak217> how do i do that?
<pi_> hi guys, how's everyone doing?
<hitsujiTMO> zaccattak217: its the only way to get itunes fully working in ubuntu
<xangua> zaccattak217: why don't we start from the beggining and tell us what do you need itune for¿
<donmarquis> hi pi_
<pfifo> keeping it real pi_ how about you?
<zaccattak217> i have an ipod and i need to add music and manage the ipod and i don't like using rythemnbox or clemetine
<pi_> not bad :) just on the laptop while my gf and her mates are really annoying and drunk :/ haha
<xangua> zaccattak217: do rhythmbox or clementine work¿
<Beldar> pi_, Do you have a UBUNTU ISSUE?
<donmarquis> pi_ you are lucky and unlucky at the same time
<mikeshollen> During the installation of Ubuntu Server, if I choose to install services like LAMP or OpenSSH, do they just take up storage space until I use them or are they actively running services that consume CPU and RAM at all times?
<knoxy> hitsujiTMO: how can I do to know if my filesystem is encrypted?
<Beldar> SORRY FOR THE CAPS
<pi_> zaccattak217: no option for itunes i imagine? and wow! your alias is hard to type!
<Beldar> doh
<mikeshollen> zaccattack217: A few years ago I managed to get iTunes to work through WINE.
<zaccattak217> yes they do work but i'd just prefer to use itunes because it's much easier and that's what i'm used to
<zaccattak217> i tried using wine but it didn't work
<pi_> xangua: hello :)
<knoxy> pfifo: I'm make a backup...
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: whats the output of: mount
<carl_> if u mounted successfully, there would be no output info
<tgm4883> !tab | pi_
<ubottu> pi_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pi_> i'd seriously just do it in windows, installing i will save you hours of getting itunes to work, you can alwasy format it away and pretend you never insttalled i xD
<Beldar> !ot | pi_
<ubottu> pi_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<knoxy> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6467010/
<pi_> my t buton isn't working properly :(
<pearler> hello
<pi_> whoever gave me the ubotu tip... thanks :) i can't tell who sent it because i's disappeared off of my screen
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: ok, doesn't look to be encrypted BUT initramfs is probably broken and can still cause boot failure
<xmetal> hmm
<xmetal> funny ... i am taking a break from CSS to study circuitry (less of a headache to me)
<xmetal> :P
<Beldar> !ot | xmetal
<ubottu> xmetal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crazyhorse> you mean CSS as in html and css?
<xmetal> i knew that was coming
<xmetal> :P
<knoxy> hitsujiTMO: I can try to install a other linux-image (version)... ?
<xmetal> an OT nazi
<xmetal> yes... and yes i know this is the ubuntu room
<knoxy> hitsujiTMO: or its a initramfs error and the new version cant solve?
<slut_tits> hi
<crazyhorse> !anl | Beldar
<pi_> xmetal: i'm the opposite! i hink css is miles easier than electronics! i still couldn't tell you what a capacitor is seful for xDu
<crazyhorse> css IS easier than electornics
<crazyhorse> much easier
<Beldar> yeah it is the moron hour
<crazyhorse> you can teach CSS in a few hours.. you can't teach electronics
<xmetal> oh i know it should be but i am not getting the results i expect (and the funny thing is i have not messed with my css files for years)... anyway even i admit this is OT
<xmetal> so i am leaving it alone in this channel
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: if you're happy to backup and start from scratch then reinstalling the image can get you back to a working system again. just update fully and test to make sure the issue doesn't reoccur in the new install
<pi_> xmetal: if you find electronics easier than css, keep at it, you're on to a winner :)
<xmetal> lol
<jgcampbell300> i have 3 locations and i need a server in each location incase the internet drops ... but files need to be up dated and working
<richard305> hey nightowls -- anyone from the boston area who knows a good place to take a ubuntu laptop for expert advice? i've got something that's above my paygrade that i'd like fixed, and i've already screwed up my machine once doing it
<crazyhorse> haha @ <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anl
<xmetal> i am in electonics "101" i admit it ...getting more practice with thevenin therom .. haven't gotten to AC stuff yet
<richard305> just finalizing a complete reinstall and would rather not do it again
<crazyhorse> <crazyhorse> Let me teach you; <ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knoxy> hitsujiTMO: I meant to keep this copy, just update the kernel.
<pi_> xmetal: i slightly understand DC, all i know about AC is that it alternates haha :)
<Beldar> richard305, You can get paid support from canonical.
<joecascio> hitsujiTMO: Burned the img.dmg and tried it in the PC. No luck. BIOS still says "Missing Operating System".
<xmetal> ah same as me. pi_
<xmetal> :P
<pearler> I got a mail virus today.   AAaaaarrgggghhhh
<pi_> xmetal: :D i was reading up on it, but I los interest and startted geeking abou something else xD
<Beldar> pearler, how are you sure of this?
<pi_> xmetal: forgive my lack of "t"s my keyboard has had its day
<pfifo> digital logic is much more fun than the analog stuff your doing
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: that aint gonna work. its nothing to do with the kernel. your initramfs setup has hooks to a script that requires 2 libraries that are missing. there's still a chance that those 2 files are part of some sort of root kit too.  you need to find out what they're from and renistall it and for that you need to get onto your provider
<pi_> brb
<richard305> Beldar: really? i'll have to look into that. i've been trying for two days to get tihis new laptop's nvidia card running and just wrecked it all and had to start from scratch
<richard305> waste of two days
<hitsujiTMO> knoxy: otherwise you need you backup and do a complete reinstall
<pearler> I'm ssure.  How do I get rid of it?   A good virus cleaner ??
<Beldar> pearler, A virus in linux is highly unlikely.
<xmetal> ah ha .... it was (for FF anyway) an addon issue
<Beldar> richard305, good nvidia support here generally, if you can stand the wait at times.
<pearler> It's in my mail.
<xmetal> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<pfifo> pearler: whats the virus do?
<JordanJ2> How do I change ownership of a folder from root to my user?
<pi_> back :)
<pearler> The  virus keepss putting advertisements at the top of my email.
<xmetal> in Linux?
<pearler> Can't get rid of it.  Can't delete
<pi_> JordanJ2: sudo chown *user* /your/user/here
<xmetal> hmm
<pearler> Ubuntu
<pi_> JprdanJ2l: sorry, /your/folder/here
<zzxc> ubottu: Java JVM's can be infected.
<ubottu> zzxc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xmetal> that  doesn't sound right for some reason
<hitsujiTMO> pearler: i think thats called gmail.    :P          but that could be your mail provider injecting the ads
<pfifo> pearler: what do you use for sending/recieving mail?
<knoxy> hitsujiTMO: I signed a new ticket in support of datacenter. Thanks for help man...
<JordanJ2> pi_ *user*
<xmetal> i agree with hitsujiTMO on that one
<JordanJ2> ?
<zzxc> Weeelll that makes sense
<xmetal> email provider (especially free email) may be injecting the ads
<pearler> I've been using yahoo mail
<pi_> JordanJ2: so for example, my user is pi, so i'd type "sudo chown pi /folder/to/be/owned
<hitsujiTMO> pearler: do the ads get injected if you use the webmail interface?
<pfifo> pearler: you use the web interface for yahoo mail?
<pearler> yess
<JordanJ2> Got it. thank you pi_
<pi_> JordanJ2: no worried :
<hitsujiTMO> pearler: and when you use another browser?
<pfifo> pearler: then its working properly, and you do not have a virus
<cripto> Quick confusing question, how can I have non admin users be able to start and stop a paticular service as well as view its logs
<pearler> Haven't tried another browser.   Was hoping to just clean this up.
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: unless its a rogue browser extension
<JordanJ2> I can change it back to root with user = root?
<hitsujiTMO> pearler: install a new browser and check
<pi_> cripo: i#'m not sure that you can... i think it takes root privelages to start and stop services :(
<pi_> cripto: sorry, my t button barely works, i sent you a message :)
<hitsujiTMO> cripto: yes. you can add sudo entries for particular apps/scripts
<pi_> hisujiTMO: how do you do that?
<jarray52> I'm having trouble transferring photos from my android device to Ubuntu 12.04. Anyone know how to do this?
<cripto> hitsujiTMO: Can you link me to something to help me do that
<cripto> pi_: thanks, I saw the first one
<hitsujiTMO> cripto: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/sudo
<jarray52> When Using Open Shot Well, it says Starting import, please wait, but it doesn't do anything.
<pi_> cripto: no problem :)
<cripto> hitsujiTMO: so, say I want to let them view and start and stop tomcat, I can then make them part of the same group as tomcat and they can sudo?
<hitsujiTMO> cripto: so you can simply do: username ALL=/usr/bin/tail /user/bin/touch
<tozen> jarray52: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<pi_> hitsujiTMO: so any user would then be able to sart/stop he service?
<cripto> no, a set of user be able to start and stop a set of services
<cripto> say apache and tomcat
<cripto> as well as read its logs
<jarray52> tozen: What if I'm using PTP mode?
<hitsujiTMO> cripto: pi_:  for a service you can use a wrapper script and then in visudo: %group ALL=/path/to/script
<pi_> hitsujiTMO: you've lost me haha xD i'm just eavesdropping because i don't understand
<tozen> jarray52: no ideas i dont
<lemonsparrow> I installed ubuntu 12.04 LTE using a live CD alongside my windows 7. After installation, when I boot my PC I get the error   Kernel panic - Not syncing: no init found. Try passing init=option to kernel” 12.04 first boot
<lemonsparrow> how to fix the issue... help please
<hitsujiTMO> cripto: logs can be a bit trickier. best to have a script cat the log to a file the user can read.
<hitsujiTMO> cripto then ofcourse have script in your visudo too
<cripto> hitsujiTMO: Okay, I think I undrestand
<pi_> lemonsparrow: i think you may have a kernel problem, the first thing i'd do is wipe the partion and jus try agin
<pfifo> !info mazeofgalious
<ubottu> mazeofgalious (source: mazeofgalious): The Maze of Galious. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62.dfsg2-3 (saucy), package size 145 kB, installed size 668 kB
<cripto> hitsujiTMO: I think its better to pull these services to a different server and give them full root permissions
<lemonsparrow> pi_: will I lose my data from windows /?
<pi_> lemonsparrow: as long as you don't delete your windows partition, anything saved on you C:/ drive should still be there
<lemonsparrow> pi_: rest will go ?
<hitsujiTMO> cripto: well if you want to trust them with full access to a server then that option is ok. the custom visudo rules is the safer option
<pi_> lemonsparrow: as to actually booting windows with two operating systems, you'll need o make sure you have a bootloader
<lemonsparrow> pi_: OK... given the scanerio now, is there any thing I can do now to fix the issue... without losing windows and all the data if not ubuntu ?
<pi_> lemonsparrow: yeah, just don't delete any hard drive partitions where you have important data, it's worth backing up anything important first
<lemonsparrow> pi_: so any step by step guideline reference for this ? I am new to this..
<pi_> lemonsparrow: BACK UP! :) before you go any further, load a live cd and back up anyhing you can't afford to lose
<zzxc> I'm getting stuck on a blinking empty prompt on a 12.04 install. Anyone have any thoughts?
<lemonsparrow> pi_: the partition (x drive) I have used for ubuntu installtion is empty.. it doesnt have any data.. so why do I need backup />>
<Beldar> zzxc, blinking empty prompt?
<zzxc> Beldar: Basically a black screen with a curser biking in the top left hand corner.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | zzxc
<pi_> lemonsparrow: you should back up anything on your windows drive... just in case i all goes south
<Beldar> zzxc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<lemonsparrow> pi_: actually I have lots of data but I dont have a drive to back it up..
<pi_> lemonsparrow:  as to step by step, i couldn't tell you tbh. google ought to bring something up. read about disk partitions :)
<ubottu> zzxc: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lemonsparrow> pi_: how about this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootSectorFix
<pi_> lemonsparrow: ahh, in that case you need to be careful. double check tha you don't accidentally install ubuntu onto your windows partition :)
<pi_> lemonsparrow:  brb
<lemonsparrow> pi_: ok
<xmetal> thats a bad thing to do?
<xmetal> :P
<zzxc> Beldar: Alright cool thanks. Do you know how to set it on server machines by chance?
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, You have a W7 install or recovery disc/usb/iso?
<zzxc> Beldar: actually this may not be it. Its not even loading grub. Its like there is no partition on the machine that is bootable.
<Beldar> zzxc, Your getting a blinking cursor on a server install with no desktop?
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: I have a windows installer CD
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, Is windows still there?
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: windows is still there.. but not able to boot..
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, W7 cd, it would have to be a dvd unless a recovery on a cd.
<noobsz> any ideas on as to why I can no longer use my password for sudo?
<noobsz> or su?
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: I have recovery option in CD that should help right ?
<noobsz> It won't accept it and no the caps lock isn't on
<zzxc> Beldar, I'm not really sure how that would happen. Then is a monitor attached currently but the machine generally runs headless. I did a 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrade a while back that broke my system. I'm trying to fix it now so there is a monitor attached.
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, That will work this a mbr msdos or a uefi install?
<mikeshollen> When I install Ubuntu Server, if I chose to install services like LAMP or OpenSSH, will they initially only take up storage space until I need to use them for something, or will they consume CPU and RAM just for choosing to install them from the CD?
<tgm4883> mikeshollen, they will start their services at boot
<zzxc> Beldar, I've tried both the ubuntu server iso and the ubuntu desktop instance.
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, YOu can reload the windows bootloader is the point here.
<mikeshollen> I can always install them later then, correct?
<tgm4883> yes
<pfifo> mikeshollen: they will use cpu nd ram if you start them, but if you dont start them, only space
<tgm4883> or you could disable their startup
<mikeshollen> If I want a web-admin service to remote control my server from my iPhone or another computer, do I need OpenSSH?
<tgm4883> pfifo, they start by default
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: I tried using the windows 7 CD... when I tried for recovery option it asked for fresh installation so I dont think that will help
<Beldar> zzxc, both have a blinking cursor, the server has no X, a blin king cursor generally is a missing driver for a desktop install.
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: I think I will need to try ubuntu live
<lemonsparrow> I can access the grub terminal..
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, YOu would not run the recovefry but use the command line, once grub is in the mbr it wont repair that.
<zzxc> mikeshollen, you can but if you means of connectioning to the server is ssh you're kind of SOL.
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, YOu have the live ubuntu right?
<mikeshollen> What would you recommend for running a headless server so that I can control it from another device?
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: no I am downloading it now.. earlier I had used a usb it got corrupt... so now I am downloading it again from another machine
<zzxc> Beldar, doesn't Grub use X though I thought.
<tgm4883> mikeshollen, SSH
<zzxc> mikeshollen. Yep what tgm4883 did.
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, so what do want as of now, there is a script we can look at run from the live ubuntu to see whats on the hd?
<mikeshollen> zzxc: What did you mean by I'm SOL?
<zykotick9> zzxc: grub does NOT use X
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: now when I boot my machine I get the option to chose b/w windows and ubuntu.. when I chose windows I am taken back to the o/s selection page again...when I chose ubuntu.. I get the error Kernel panic - Not syncing: no init found. Try passing init=option to kernel” 12.04 first boot
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, Right but that does not really answer what you want, the end goal.
<tgm4883> mikeshollen, I'm not sure what he meant by that. As long as you install the SSH server, you should be fine to connect
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: end goal is to get thiis issue fixed.. if not by successfully installting ubuntu then atleast  by making sure I save windows and all data..
<mikeshollen> If I select OpenSSH during installation of ubuntu server, is that what you are referring to by installing the SSH server?
<zzxc> zykotick9, Sorry worried that incorrectly. I meant grub doesn't use X and I'm not getting to Grub so so I doesn't make sense for it to be issue with drivers and X.
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, Did you resize windows with the ubuntu install, or remove any partitions from the HD?
<zzxc> mikeshollen: Shit out of Luck = SOL.
<tgm4883> mikeshollen, yes
<mikeshollen> I know, buy why would I be SOL
<zykotick9> zzxc: have you tried nomodeset?  that's the 1st thing to try, with boot to black screen issues... best of luck.
<xmetal> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: remove any partitions from the HD NO and as for resize windows with the ubuntu install, I didnt get what you meant..
<zzxc> mikeshollen: Well if you're running headless you need a way to connect to the machine.
<lemonsparrow> pi_: Beldar what is the solution now ?
<zzxc> mikeshollen. I mean you could do something weird like tel-net. but unless you have a monitor to attach when things go sideways it dones't make a lot of sense.
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, ubuntu has to have unallocated space to install to, so how did you have that? With a choice of install alongside in the ubuntu install gui or reszing windows in windows or ubuntu to have that space.
<mikeshollen> I can use my TV if things go poorly
<mikeshollen> Do you guys recommend enabling automatic security updates for an LTS server install?
<cfhowlett> mikeshollen, I would ...
<tgm4883> mikeshollen, depends on the server's job
<mikeshollen> The server's job is to host communication servers like murmur and teamspeak
<mikeshollen> possibly web hosting at some point
 * zykotick9 thinks auto updating is a bad idea...
<cfhowlett> zykotick9, even security updates?
<tgm4883> mikeshollen, I'm guessing based on your previous questions, that it's a home server or other server for personal use. If it's publically accessible via the internet, then you have 2 options
<tgm4883> 1) enable auto-updates for security updates
<zzxc> zykotic9, Yeah I'm guessing thats probably the case. Thanks. Do you know how to set up nomodnet on a server install?
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: OK.. Ill explain.. I had only one drive in my windows.. C... it had windows and all my data.. while running ubuntu installer I chose the freespace from C drive... so both windows, ubuntu and my data is in one logical drive C
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to lock useraccounts icon, to prevent other users to read the userlist?
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: yes even those... the admin should know what was just installed, if things go bad... MY OPINION ONLY!
<tgm4883> 2) Have a good plan for vetting and applying updates
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, This a wubi install?
<tgm4883> zykotick9, while I agree with you, lets face it. Most people just do the apt-get upgrade (or dist-upgrade) and don't look at what is updating
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: no bootale USb .
<tgm4883> zykotick9, and they do that whenever they remember to
<mikeshollen> tgm4883, this will be a public use server. All the communications servers will be password protected but I will be using dynamic DNS to share them with friends and coworkers.
<zzxc> cfhowlett: Yeah I have to agree with zykotick9 on that one. Either you can do it once a week manually or have it shut down in time of use.
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, YOU can't install ubuntu in windows as you have described.
<pi_> lemonsparrow: i have o go my friend, if you want any help, i'll msg you my email
<lemonsparrow> pi_: stay for 2 mins
<zzxc> tgm4883L if id didn't require sudo leave you could run a chron job during an inactive time.
<cfhowlett> zzxc, zykotick9  points taken
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: pi_ OK so then I messed it up perhaps by having both in one drive... now what';s the way out ?/
<noobsz> damn well that didn't work
<noobsz> =()
<tgm4883> mikeshollen, let me respond with asking another question. If an update breaks the system and it goes down for awhile, how bad is it
<pi_> lemonsparrow: i'll try and return in about an hour if possible, something important has just come up, sorry :(
<noobsz> Anyone know how to get su ability back to an account?
<lemonsparrow> pi_: ok thanks.. tc
<tgm4883> zzxc, it doesn't though. It would be easy enough to cron that
<pi_> lemonsparrow: you too mate :) i'll try and come back
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, Same drive is fine.
<tgm4883> noobsz, add it to the correct group?
<mikeshollen> tgm4883, No one would be losing money since it is for non-profit use. The only thing that would be upsetting would be if I was too busy to respond to the issue within a few hours,
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: ok so now what's the solution to get this whole thing fixed..
<noobsz> tgm4883: I can't
<lemonsparrow> pfifo: sure.. :)
<tgm4883> noobsz, you need to boot to recovery mode
<noobsz> tgm4883: I can't authenticate and it's my only account
<mikeshollen> I think I will probably do them manually maybe twice a month.
<noobsz> I did
<tgm4883> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<zzxc> tgm4883: Mmmm, good point.
<noobsz> I did this http://askubuntu.com/questions/266986/authentication-failed-with-the-correct-password-and-now-i-cannot-use-sudo-anymor
<noobsz> and it didn't work
<zzxc> mikeshollen: just have just set up a cronjob for a time that you won't need to use the machine to do an update.
<tgm4883> noobsz, how did you break it
<noobsz> I dunno
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: ?
<noobsz> I haven't done anything
<zykotick9> noobsz: 1) did you change the name of your computer by chance?  2) "groups" in a terminal, does it show sudo?
<tgm4883> noobsz, now that is a lie
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, Get to the live ubuntu desktop and use the bootrepair to run only the bootinfo summary and post the url to it. This will answer the important questions I have to actually help you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tgm4883> zykotick9, why would changing the name of a computer break sudo?
<noobsz> tgm4883: Nothing out of the ordinary like installing a few things flash plugin was one
<mikeshollen> zzxc, that's a good idea. I was going to use cronjob to run TRIM maintenance as well.
<tgm4883> noobsz, sorry, I just don't believe you
<noobsz> zykotick9: no, I didn't
<zykotick9> tgm4883: if your hostname and hosts doesn't match - sudo breaks
<zykotick9> noobsz: and are you in the sudo group?
<noobsz> tgm4883: It worked up until about 5 minutes ago. I have installed Chromium, flash, htop, nmap, and a handful of others
<noobsz> that's it
<tgm4883> zykotick9, ah, yea, I thought you just meant changing it (eg properly) would break it
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, The bootinfo script generated will tell us what is where, very important info to fix this.
<zykotick9> !hostname | tgm4883 fyi ;)
<ubottu> tgm4883 fyi ;): Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<noobsz> yes I am in groups
<hamzad> how to  write c programm in linux plz help me i m new on it
<zykotick9> noobsz: "in groups", is "sudo" listed when you type "groups"?
<noobsz> I haven't changed anything. I did change smb.conf the workgroup to MSHOME but that's it and it was working fine for a while
<noobsz> zykotick9: yes
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: ok... so  I will do that... I am sought of half way through my download of ubuntu live.. once it's done I will run the script.. will you be around ?
<zykotick9> noobsz: ok.
<mikeshollen> How do I tell my software servers to automatically launch when the system boots?
<noobsz> I tried to reboot in recovery mount /, and chroot /mnt usermod -a -G
<noobsz> rebooted didn't work
<noobsz> in fact I couldn't chroot in recovery
<noobsz> it kept giving me an error saying chroot: usermod no such command or something of that effect
<zzxc> Maaan this is irksome.
<noobsz> but if I just used usermod by itself, it would give all the switch options
<tgm4883> noobsz, that isn't a single command
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, I will be here for an hour an 45 min gone for a hlf hour than back.
<noobsz> tgm4883: I know, I mean when I tried what was listed in that help article
<zykotick9> noobsz: using usermod is a GOOD way to break sudo
<tgm4883> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<noobsz> zykotick9: I was using it to try and get it back
<tgm4883> noobsz, what help article
<noobsz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/266986/authentication-failed-with-the-correct-password-and-now-i-cannot-use-sudo-anymor
<noobsz> That
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: ok.. so I believe in the boot repain UI itself I can find the option  to generate the bootinfo summary right ?
<noobsz> I didn't use usermod ever until just recently
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: then shall copy paste it to you ... :) to further analyse the issue.,.
<noobsz> and the only reason I used it is because that is what was said to do in order to try and get sudo auth back
<zykotick9> noobsz: fyi, when you change any user's groups - you need to log out and back in... (in case you didn't already know)
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, Take a look at the link it shows the gui that comes up when you run it there is a bootinfo button there and a repair run just the bootinfo summary.
<zzxc> Alright I did some research into and I don't think its nomodeset bc: I'm not loading to grub & the install disk works fine.
<noobsz> zykotick9: I rebooted
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: yep got it,, thanks a lot..catch up with you with the report in some time.. thanks
<zzxc> Am I just missing what nomodeset does?
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, No problem that bootinfo summary is a script we used to run till the app maker incorporated in to a full repair app.
<noobsz> I have no idea what happened
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: oh.. I see
<zykotick9> noobsz: do you get an error when you run "sudo foo"?
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, easier to generate from a gui, and that app is an good repair toll otherwaise.
<zykotick9> noobsz: and foo is just a variable - when you run "sudo apt-get update" type thing?
<Beldar> toll*
<Beldar> tool* heh
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: yep...
<noobsz> sudo apt-get update worked
<noobsz> I mean it ran it
<zykotick9> noobsz: so what's your issue
<noobsz> zykotick9: When I was trying to do an install it failed
<zykotick9> noobsz: install of what?  how?
<Nothing_Much> Does Canonical accept Bitcoins? :)
<Beldar> heh you sure, lol
<Beldar> yah*
<cfhowlett> cash only
<Beldar> cough backtrack
<MVanDruff> hello for some reason my xubuntu stopped reading my sound card
<MVanDruff> any ideas
<zykotick9> MVanDruff: from terminal, does "cat /proc/asound/cards" show your card?
<MVanDruff> no it doesnt
<zykotick9> MVanDruff: that's not good ;)  that means ALSA and thus probably your kernel/module setup is not detecting your card correctly.  do you see it in the output of "lspci" assuming it's a pci/onboard card.
<MVanDruff> its not onboard
<mikeshollen> What is the difference between using OpenSSH and Puppet for remote administration of my server?
<zykotick9> mikeshollen: those are not related things...
<MVanDruff> its a soundblaster audigy albeit that it is 11 years old
<mikeshollen> Can you help a linux newb by explaining further?
<zykotick9> mikeshollen: ssh is secure shell/scp-sftp/other stuff.  Puppet is to control a large number of servers in the same way, like a central control.
<mikeshollen> zykotick9, so I would use puppet if I needed to deploy the same actions to a server farm, and I would use ssh for remote controlling a single server?
<zykotick9> mikeshollen: i'd imagine you can run puppet over ssh ;)
<Private_User> morning guys, I just performed Memtest on my ubuntu desktop which its still busy with and I get a which reads "7  0  00013497cd4 -  308.5MB f34ec102 f34ec102 00001000  1" where each one is under "Tst  Pass  Failing Address    Good  Bad  Err-Bits  Count  Chan" respectively. Question is can it be repaired?
<zzxc> OpenSSH lets to connect to a machine as if it was locally there. Run Commands for it, access all the files that the user you're signed up with can.
<zykotick9> mikeshollen: you want to use ssh for pretty much everything ;)  it's one of the best tools in *nix land
<zzxc> Puppet is for managing varms
<zzxc> farms*
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: I tried with a bootable usb which had ubunutu... it's sought of starts but then suddenly the screen goes blank.. I can hear the sound of screen loading..
<mikeshollen> zykotick9, thanks for clarifying
<zzxc> or something like auto scaling groups.
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: I assume it's got corrupt and that's whY I am downloading the new windows live again...
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: ubuntu live*
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, cool
<zzxc>  Hey is there any inherint issue with downloading a image on a OSX machine using dd to copy of the system the install it on a machine that doens't use an IFE?
<reisio> zzxc: an IFE?
<Beldar> Private_User, You can't repair ram.
<zzxc> EFI* sorry.
<Private_User> Beldar, :(
<reisio> zzxc: an Ubuntu image?
<Beldar> Private_User, If you have multiple sticks you can remove them one at a time and see if it is just one of them.
<zzxc> reisio, yep. Server image. I remeber reading something along those lines a while back. That images from a mac are only useful on a mac.
<reisio> zzxc: even if it ended up broken you could fix it
<Private_User> Beldar, ok cool I will try that, hopefully it works since each stick is 256MB and I only have 2 of them. So then that is a conclusion that all my internal errors in ubuntu were related to this issue
<zzxc> reisio, But I don't remeber the context, or the reasoning. I'm wondering if that might be part of my issues right now.
<reisio> zzxc: you could also mount it and copy just the files, and make a partition layout from scratch
<Beldar> Private_User, awfully low ram to run ubuntu, hard to say if this was all the errors.
<zzxc> reisio, Yeah but then you end up with a drive that doesn't have the bootable flag. And no UEFI manager.
<zzxc> *sign* It could also be that the machine's drives are just failing. That would royally suck.
<Private_User> ok cool no worries let me check what happens when I remove each RAM. The errors only started like maybe a day or 2 ago and when I try to vew report the apport crashes and the machine hangs. thanks Beldar
<mikeshollen> When I first install server LTS, am I correct that I am not running in a root account, but I am a member of sudoers? If this is the case, do I need to create any additional users to protect my software servers within ubuntu server?
<Beldar> Private_User, No problem, I wiuld run lubuntu with that ram is all.
<zzxc> mikeshollen, Not quite.
<zzxc> mikeshollen, root has all privillages. When you run something a sudo you are basically doing a su root.
<zzxc> So you're using the root user to make the changes.
<mikeshollen> zzxc, but how do I manage users in linux? In windows I wouldn't run my murmur server in the administrators account, I'd create a user account to run it in. Do I need to do something like this in ubuntu server?
<tigerL> join /ubuntu_cn
<zzxc> You create a user. Give them sudoer permission and then lock down the root. You should have to log in to gain access to the account.
<mikeshollen> zzxc, so then without doing that, I am in fact in root after the initial install?
<zykotick9> mikeshollen: server uses sudo (not root).  typically when you install a service, it adds a user for that server automatically (usually, no idea about murmur)
<Beldar> zzxc, Not really a very good description of how ubuntu runs, there is no root account to start with.
<mikeshollen> So if there is no root to start, then I am safe to use sudo to do my software server installs, and ubuntu creates the appropriate protection for something like murmur?
<zzxc> mikeshollen: Actually I'm thinking of a different Distro. And
<zzxc> Beldar, How do you mean there is no user root?
<buu> mikeshollen: What do you mean by safe? Sudo temporarily invokes 'root' permissions to do something.
<zykotick9> mikeshollen: usually for services, yes.  for murmur - I have no idea...
<buu> mikeshollen: Its like the prompt windows added to ask you if you really want to do something, except you tell it before hand =]
<zzxc> buu, Additionally sudo bash give you command prompt the ability to run everything as root.
<Beldar> zzxc, this is not debian.
<buu> zzxc: ubuntu installs with the root user disabled from logging in by default
<Beldar> there is no root password for example
<hurdorbsd> which is the most updated linux with latest kernel?
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, this is ubuntu support do you mean this in that context?
<zzxc> Beldar, Right but there is a root user. It just fairly transent. There is no password, it doesn't have the same type of home directory, you can't do a su root.
<hurdorbsd> ya
<mikeshollen> Forgive my inexperience, but from what it sounds like, I don't really need to create any additional users since root is disabled by default and I can temporarily gain root privileges by password.
<hurdorbsd> which kernel is ubuntu 13.10 using?
<Beldar> zzxc, ONe can get to a root account yes, it was that your decsiption and syntax is a bit off is all.
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, 3.11
<hurdorbsd> 3.11? is it stable?
<zzxc> buu, Interesting I didn't know that. Actually I've always ssh'ed through the ubuntu user on AWS and created my own user.
<buu> mikeshollen: Well, its slightly more secure to create additional users to run services, that way if the service gets exploited it has less permissions than your regular user
<buu> mikeshollen: For example it couldn't write to your home directory and files.
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, It's released, stable would be a personal opinion in the end really.
<zzxc> Beldar, Right, fair enough.
<hurdorbsd> which ubuntu is using 3.10 lts kernel ??
<buu> mikeshollen: Lots of "major" services, like mail daemons and webservers, will add and run as their own separate user account.
<Beldar> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<mikeshollen> buy, so this is unlike windows in that, windows you would log into one user and run all applications within that user, whereas linux you can be logged in as your non-root user, and then run services as different users specific to the service?
<buu> mikeshollen: Yes
<buu> mikeshollen: In short.
<mikeshollen> buu, I understand the concept now. thanks for your patience.
<buu> mikeshollen: Most old/large services like apache will allow you to specify a user to run as, for example you tell apache to run as user 'www-data', then you *start* it as root, it performs operations that need root permissions, such as listening on port 80, then changes its user to www-data
<hurdorbsd> is there a linux which uses 3.12 kernel?
<Beldar> mikeshollen, abstractly ubuntu is like an admin account with a password to execute in windows,
<buu> mikeshollen: Note that root can change to any user but any user can't go to root without passwords, obviously.
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, The development 14.04 does
<hurdorbsd> Oh
<buu> mikeshollen: But you can also explicitly run as a different user by using the sudo -u user; command
<hurdorbsd> where can I find the development iso?
<hurdorbsd> with xfce please
<Beldar> mikeshollen, Really more like a standard account in windows where you can use the password for admin functions.
<mikeshollen> buy, is there a possibility if I start a service with sudo and have it assigned to a user, that it could break functionality of the service at some point?
 * buu glances around the channel
<lemonsparrow> Beldar:
<buu> Is there someone named buy here?
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, yes.
<lemonsparrow> downloading live.. :)
<mikeshollen> typo
<buu> mikeshollen: The question is slightly vague, but as long as you always run it as the same user, it should always work in the same way
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, cool
<pi_> lemonsparrow: i'm back, do you still need help? :)
<buu> That is, if it works the first time, it should work the second time!
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: pi_ I am still downliading live.,..
<Beldar> pi_, Are you familiar with the bootscript?
<pi_> lemonsparrow: ah, ok :)
<pi_> Beldar: sorry, nope :(
<mikeshollen> buu, my auto correct doesn't like your name :-)  So this would prevent someone from gaining access to system files through one of my voice servers if they found a way to exploit the voice server?
<zzxc>  mikeshollen & buu: And you have to also enable a user's ability to do this. It's generally off by default on new uers.
<Beldar> pi_, we are going to use it to duagnose the problems lemonsparrow is having, just a heads up.
<Beldar> diagnose*
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: (Y)
<pi_> Beldar: thanks :)
<lemonsparrow> Beldar: when I ran windows repair.. the problem shown is no os installed..
<Beldar> no problem
<pi_> lemonsparrow: which windows do you have?
<Beldar> lemonsparrow, Hard to say why the script will tell us whats up.
<buu> mikeshollen: Yes, there is two levels here. The first level is that any user account can't access system level files, like the kernel and related configuration files. The second is that running as a *different* user means that they can't *write* (by default) to your personal files.
<buu> mikeshollen: Note that they can read most files on the system by default, assuming they have full control over a user account.
<wilornel> Hey guys, my laptop's wireless card and audio card/driver is not working properly(not working at all), so I decided to switch from EFI mode to Legacy. Here it says I need to make a new partition with a bios_grub, I can't set one..: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_Legacy_mode
<wilornel> are* ... with a bios_grub flag*...
<mikeshollen> When I setup murmur, I believe it uses port 64738 for TCP and UDP. Do I simply open that port through NetFilter or do I forward requests on that port to the murmur application? I am currently familiar with the Zone Alarm interface in Windows, but I have no experience with NetFilter.
<Beldar> wilornel, THat is an option before installing.
<wilornel> Beldar: The flagging?
<zzxc> Think 8gb is enough for /, /boot/ and /user for a headless server?
<bee_mo> howdy
<Beldar> wilornel, EFI mode to Legacy.
<zzxc> bee_mo Hey how are you doing?
<wilornel> It's weird, because on Ubuntu's website, it says that "If Ubuntu is _installed_ on a GPT disk:..."
<wilornel> Beldar, ^
<bee_mo> is the login to www.ubuntuone.com different than the errors.ubuntu.com?  I'm getting a openID error.
<Beldar> wilornel, It says to use the bootrepair app.
<pi_> zzxc: yepp, i have a raspberry pi doing the exact same.
<wilornel> Beldar: it says to use Gparted if I use GPT
<buu> What the heck is netfilter?
<buu> mikeshollen: Is murmur like mumble?
<buu> But quieter?
<Beldar> wilornel, then use the bootrepiar
<mikeshollen> buy, mumble is the client, murmur is the server
<buu> oh
<mikeshollen> buu darn auto correct
<wilornel> Beldar. Again, it says that I need to set up a new partition if use a GPT disk
<zzxc> pi_:haha hince the name?
<buu> mikeshollen: Is this server behind a separate firewall?
<Beldar> wilornel, Part of the problem here is that not many here are familiar with uefi.
<Beldar> including myself
<wilornel> Beldar: I'm not asking you anything about uefi
<Beldar> wilornel, It is part of the scenario however.
<wilornel> Beldar: I'm talking about setting a new partition at the start of the disk, and flagging it as bios_grub
<hurdorbsd> guys if I try Dev 14.04 which uses 3.12 as kernel .. can I still update to final release of it without reinstalling ?
<wilornel> Beldar: It is indeed. But I don't see how UEFI goes in the way of setting a flag on a new partition?
<bazhang> !final | hurdorbsd
<ubottu> hurdorbsd: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<pi_> zzxc: lol yepp :) i'm ssh'd into the pi, which has an apache server running, with a cloud storage web app, and it all runs effortlessly on 8GB :) what type of server did you have in mind?
<mikeshollen> buu, the server is attached to a consumer FIOS router/modem combo from Verizon. They do have a firewall built into the router, but I typically turn on a software firewall in Windows for better security. The Ubuntu Server manual says that NetFilter is a Linux subsystem that manipulates network traffic and is used by most Linux Firewall solutions.
<hurdorbsd> ok
<hurdorbsd> well guys where can I read about 14.04 and its kernel and other stuff
<MrDyne> How do get a program/script/command to run at system boot without having to login each time? I've been Googling and messing with /etc/rc.local all day and I can't get nothing else to work.
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, If you install 14.04 the #ubuntu+1 channel is where you would get help.
<pi_> hurdorbsd: i'd reckon google might be a good choice... xD
<MrDyne> I made sure to chmod a+x /etc/rc.local like all the online guides said to do.
<mikeshollen> buu, so does that mean I still need to install a software firewall and it just uses that service?
<buu> mikeshollen: I'm going to admit this is areas where I'm not an expert, but I've never felt the need to run a firewall on linux. Just make sure you only have services listening to the outside world that you actually trust
<mikeshollen> ok
<buu> mikeshollen: use netstat -nlp; and nmap; to see what is actually listening for connections
<buu> mikeshollen: To me a firewall is for when you can't control what might be listening on your machine, like a windows box that runs a bunch of default services that listen or something.
<mikeshollen> buu, does this mean by default that I 12.04 LTS server doesn't have a firewall installed that I will need to configure for these services?
<buu> mikeshollen: I'm fairly certain it does not come with anything like a firewall, yes.
<mikeshollen> thanks
<buu> mikeshollen: If you run sudo netstat -nlp; all the stuff at the top that has an IP is what is listening and obviously the colon is what port. If it is listening on 0.0.0.0 or the publically accessible IP address, that means its a "public" service, anything else can't be reached from the outside.
<buu> Here's a question, what the heck does the Foreign Address field mean in that netstat output?
<MrDyne> my command to start the team speak server under user server works fine in a root terminal "sudo -u server sh /home/server/Team_Speak/teamspeak3-server_linux-arm64/ts3server_startscript.sh start" but doesn't work in rc.local
<bee_mo> is the login to www.ubuntuone.com different than the errors.ubuntu.com?  I'm getting a openID error.
<ethang> Can't get my wifi to work on my laptop.  It worked when I updated last year.  any suggestions?
<bee_mo> thx btw for any help on this..
<Beldar> ethang, Can you identify the wifi from running lspci
<wilornel> Beldar
<pi_> ethang: did you upgrade a year ago? if so, definately update and see if that fixes it
<ethang> pi_:  : no, i just upgrded from DVD install disc.
<ethang> yesterday
<rypervenche> MrDyne: I made an alias to start TeamViewer for me then put it in a cronjob for @reboot
<Beldar> ethang, Some drivers in general don't follow an upgrade
<zzxc_> Ouch, that wasn't a fun network lag.
<pi_> ethang: ah, i'd still try and apt get update and upgrade, and -219-157.col.wideopenwest.com] has joined #ubuntu
<pi_> 04:26 -!- jarray52 [~bigbear@unaffiliated/jarray52] has joined #ubuntu
<pi_> 04:26 < pi_> hisujiTMO: how do you do that?
<pi_> 04:26 -!- Ergo_ [~Ergo@212.184.75.150] has joined #ubuntu
<pi_> ethang: sorry, everything wen wrong then :S
<pi_> ethang: yeah, i'd run an apt get update and install and if anything pops up asking you to upgrade, don't put it off :)
<mikeshollen> If I setup a web server, do I also use SSH to transfer over html files built on my laptop to the server?
<rypervenche> mikeshollen: It would be a good way to do it. You could use scp or sftp which uses the SSH protocol.
<zzxc> mikeshollen. You would most likely use scp. Its the copy command over shh.
<ethang> pi_:upgrde says I'm up to date
<zzxc> rypervenche, is sftp installed by default now?
<rypervenche> zzxc: It's a part of openssh, so if you have SSH you have it.
<pi_> ethang: what was the device again? i can't scroll up :(
<ethang> wifi adapter
<zzxc> rypervenche, Do you still have to configure it, or is it up by defualt?
<ethang> sorry
<pi_> ethang: oh yeash haha :)
<rypervenche> zzxc: I don't know if the server is installed by default. You might have to start the server and enable it. How you do that depends on the version of Ubuntu you're using.
<rypervenche> zzxc: The fine folks here should be able to answer that question for you. I don't use Ubuntu anymore.
<SchrodingersScat> zzxc: on desktop versions only the ssh client is installed by default.  installing is just 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' and then you can log into the machine using your login credentials, etc.
<pi_> ethang: if i's usb, run lsusb and google your wifi linux drivers on google. i had tha problem once, and came across a few tutorials for my wifi dongle. maybe you'll have similar luck :)
<ethang> pi_: unfortunately it's on the pci bus, built-in
<Beldar> ethang, Have you identified the wifi hardware yet to the channel, by running lspci in the terminal?
<ethang> Beldar: I'll try it again.
<Beldar> ethang, If you can't tell just pastebin all the info.
<pi_> ethang: oh ok, in tha case, there's a chance there's a model number or something printed on the device itself. you can normally google for new parts by model number, no reason why you couldn't find good insallation instructions :)
<ethang> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<SchrodingersScat> another victim
<Beldar> !broadcom | ethang
<ubottu> ethang: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pi_> ethang: what ubottu said ;)
<ethang> brad[]: pi_: Trying it now...
<wilornel> Wow... installing Ubuntu on those new Laptops is sooo much trouble..
<tozen> hi all! folks how can i install some pkg from ubuntu livecd? thx
<reisio> tozen: same as ever
<wilornel> tozen: select "try Ubuntu" when booting
<tozen> reisio: apt-get?
<reisio> tozen: sure
<tozen> reisio: so i dont need to say to the system that i'm offline?
<reisio> tozen: hrmm?
<tozen> reisio: just sudo apt-get install pkgname?
<reisio> tozen: same as ever
<tozen> reisio: ok ill try thx!
<Cache_Money> What did I do?  http://imgur.com/ncndzk6  I must have changed a setting because now everything looks like an old UI
<MrDyne> Yay, I looked up cronjob and the ubuntu wiki said to use gnome-schedule if you want a gui program for setting up crons. That was simple... Team Speak now starts at boot!
<Cache_Money> The buttons/tabs in Chrome look weird too  http://imgur.com/UNimJtI
<trevnorris> I'm having trouble adding a "perf probe" to a c++ method with colons in the name. anyone have an idea there's a way around this, if I need to update perf or maybe just point me in the right direction?
<MrDyne> Thank you to all the users who answer people's questions on here! Just about have my server finished, but I must finish it tomorrow as I have been up for more then 24 hours. Night.
<lotuspsychje> trevnorris: maybe the ##programming channel might know?
<trevnorris> lotuspsychje: thanks. i'll try that.
<wilornel> Hey guys, any idea why the splash screen can play a sound but youtube cannot?
<reisio> wilornel: you using any other audio apps?
<wilornel> nope mozilla is the only one running
<wilornel> firefox*
<ecah> wilornel: mute?
<wilornel> It's not muter
<wilornel> muted*
<reisio> wilornel: any other audio apps work (besides splash)?
<wilornel> at first, Ubuntu booted in UEFI mode, and there was no sound at all. Then, I made it so that it would boot in Legacy mode, and now it plays a sound in the splash screen....
<wilornel> woohoo...
<impradeepy> can we make changes in cpu settings for decreasiing heat?
<impradeepy> i am using 15
<reisio> impradeepy: sometimes
<impradeepy> i5 processprs
<impradeepy> how?
<wilornel> reisio: oh and no, no other apps play sound other than the splash screen
<lotuspsychje> !info gpar2 > lotuspsychje
<picca> how do i use gnome 3 on ubuntu - eg get rid of unity
<lotuspsychje> !nounity | picca
<ubottu> picca: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<wilornel> picca: unity3d?
<picca> thanks lotuspsychje
<wilornel> Alright, I remove i8042.reset from grub boot and sound works again..
<wilornel> any idea why?
<wilornel> christ! It doesn't work after coming back from hibernate...
<wilornel> what the....
<eric_> ubuntu
<eric_> 1
<eric_> 2
<eric_> 2
<eric_> 3
<FloodBot1> eric_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apm1> is there mate DE in the 13.10 repos ?
<lotuspsychje> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in saucy
<Beldar> cinnamon is in the repos mate isn't
<apm1> so i am forced to use a ppa
<apm1> thanks for the info guys
<saintcajetan1> I am having some problems, here is what happened. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6467493/
<saintcajetan1> Would appreciate any help
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, That is really vague.
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, Post the issues here with details.
<saintcajetan1> yeah I know what can I tell you that might help
<saintcajetan1> it is pretty weird...
<saintcajetan1> never had has this happened to me, if I can even just boot I can fix it myself but since I can't I don't even know where to start.
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, what happens when you try to boot it?
<saintcajetan1> I get a black screen
<saintcajetan1> and that is it
<saintcajetan1> and then it has a blinking underscore _
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, You getting the grub menu, and is the a dual boot?
<Beldar> this*
<saintcajetan1> no it is not a dual boot
<saintcajetan1> it is strictly Ubuntu
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, Crefully read the questions there was two there.
<saintcajetan1> no GRUB menu like I said
<saintcajetan1> I only get a black screen after my computer makes the beep noise to boot
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, You said nothing about grub, power on and hold the shift key down and see if grub shows.
<saintcajetan1> I have already tried that
<wilornel> My sound drivers turn off or something when my laptop hibernates...
<saintcajetan1> wilornel: What DE you running?
<wilornel> saintcajetan1: DE?
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, strange seems like messed up file system or broken hardware, you tried a fsck from a live environment.
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, no blinking cursor just a black screen?
<saintcajetan1> not yet, forgot to do that. I highly doubt it is broken hardware it is pretty brand new. I had shutdown all of a sudden so it is probable that. Let me see what I can be able to do with gparted
<aeon-ltd> wilornel: desktop environment
<wilornel> saintcajetan1: It's Ubuntu 12.04LTS
<saintcajetan1> just a blinking underscore _ at the top left corner
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, I would fsck it most likely just for a variable check.
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, If we were seeing grub I would suggest nomodeset.
<saintcajetan1> appreciate it will try that and see what happens
<saintcajetan1> kk
<unicornjedi> hello, how would I view the files in my Ubunter server virtual machine? using nautilus in the host manchine?
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, You could wait a minute with the blinking underscore and see if you get to a tty as well.
<saintcajetan1> tty terminal?
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, ctrl-alt-f1
<saintcajetan1> kk
<saintcajetan1> unicornjedi: try Control+alt+t to get to the terminal
<wilornel> Hey guys, any idea why would my sound not work after hibernate?
<saintcajetan1> unicornjedi: then type nautilus
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, Just to see if it is actually maybe a graphic thing, although you should still see grub, just sort of picking at possibilities.
<saintcajetan1> yeah I had installed the graphics successfully in 13.04 but for some reason when it upgraded to 13.10 recently
<saintcajetan1> it is not working properly
<saintcajetan1> I can't open steam
<unicornjedi> saintcajetan1, but ubuntu server doesnot have a gui
<Beldar> unicornjedi, You ask min #vbox yet, a shared file is how you share with virtualbox in genral or a ssh as another showed you earlier.
<saintcajetan1> I was going to fix that but then I messed up lol
<Beldar> in*
<Beldar> saintcajetan1, nvidia?
<unicornjedi> Beldar, yea Im having trouble with that
<saintcajetan1> unicornjedi: yeah I know you should still be able to see nautilus if you try the command line no?
<saintcajetan1> Beldar: no I have AMD HD Radeon 7970
<superfat> hellp
<saintcajetan1> superfat: you might want to tell us what you need help with :P
<superfat> hello...
<saintcajetan1> brb trying fsck
<unicornjedi> saintcajetan1, uh that didnt solve meh problem
<Hecter> hi guys, i installed sendmail in my ubuntu, and managed to receive an email using PHP mail() inbox, thankfully not in my spam
<Hecter> but looking at my headers, Return-Path: <www-data@localhost.com.ph>
<Hecter> Received-SPF: none (domain of localhost.com.ph does not designate permitted sender hosts)
<superfat> what's your name?
<Hecter> still not a designated sender, how do i fix these things?
<Hecter> Received: (from www-data@localhost)
<Beldar> superfat, This is ubuntu support do you need that?
<davegempton> Yes I have a unbutu+ juju problem.
<davegempton> Are there any juju experts in the house?
<unicornjedi> Beldar, no one is on #vbox... can you help me?
<Beldar> davegempton, The channel norm is state the issues for help.
<Beldar> unicornjedi, Not really, I don't ssh, and use a shared file if I need to go between a host and vm
<Hecter> anyone about sendmail?
<unicornjedi> Beldar, okay. How can I share all the folders from my vbox to my host? I want to be able to access the vbox '/' folder
<davegempton> I have a juju deployment where machine 0 is running and looking good but machines 1 2 &3 are all showing instance-id: pending. I need to move them past pending and get them recognised.
<deweydb> hello, i have an install of 13.10 ubuntu server and i keep loosing control of the session and cannot execute any commands after a couple minutes from a fresh reboot.  I start getting errors like "root@spaceheater:~# sudo   .... bash: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory"
<deweydb> or "root@spaceheater:~# whereis sudo  .... whereis: command not found"
<deweydb> for pretty much every command
<Beldar> unicornjedi, make a folder and open the preferences on the vbox gui where you start it and link to it, this does not read the vm's anything but wht you put in there from it
<xmetal> hmm @ how to ignore this guy who is changing nicks every few seconds
<Beldar> unicornjedi, I would think the only way you can look around in the vm from the host is with ssh.
<mrnoobz> Anyone familiar with identd?
<unicornjedi> :(
<Beldar> !anyone | mrnoobz
<ubottu> mrnoobz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mrnoobz> Hmm... well I can't get oidentd to work.
<mrnoobz> I have lowered security on my NAT and forward ports accordingly for 113
<mrnoobz> Looking in the NAT logs I can see the connection on 113 and it looks like it's being ignored (not blocked)
<mrnoobz> so I am wondering if it's something wrong with my identd
<helmut_> hi
<Z1efin> I need help with Nvidia Drivers for Ubuntu 13 MCP55 Ethernet
<Z1efin> on the Asus P5N32-E SLI Premium motherboard
<Z1efin> Nvidia GPU is GeForce8800 GTS
<trevnorris> there's a patch to perf that i'd like to apply. can anyone point me to steps to recompile the perf tool?
<reisio> trevnorris: apt-src
<trevnorris> reisio: thanks. i'm trying that now
<trevnorris> reisio: so dpkg -S $(which perf) tells me its linux-tools-common. but when I do an apt-src install linux-tools-common to get a local copy to apply the change it tells me "E: Unable to find a source package for linux-meta"
<guest-PJiHC8> zbekistana
<wiehan> What is the best/most official way of installing new Nvidia Drivers in ubuntu 13.10. I had to redo my system cause I installed the latest (very latest stable) Nvidia drivers last night from the nvidia website and couldn't even log into recovery mode. So.. please give a hand
<reisio> wiehan: using the package manager
<wiehan> reisio, guessing "current" package for a GeForce 570
<dandedilia> good morning
<dandedilia> i have a problem. the awoken icon theme don´t work with my ubuntu 12.04.3.. the icons a se same befor :p
<dandedilia> i use the official awoken /ppa
<jbone_> jjkk
<shady> how to install MTP for LG android phone on ubuntu 13.10 via terminal
<shady> how to install MTP for LG android phone on ubuntu 13.10 via terminal?
<Beldar> shady, what android release is this it should show when plugged in?
<shady> jelly bean
<Beldar> shady, which one look in settings about.
<shady> Sorry
<shady> I didn't get it
<Beldar> shady, android 4 and above should show when plugged
<Beldar> earlier ones are a problem.
<shady> it's android 4.2 butt always show me a msg
<shady> that there is an error with the usb port
<Beldar> shady, you have the usb debugging ticked in developer options?
<shady> no
<Beldar> shady, tick that.
<shady> ok, wait
<shady> done, what's next?
<Beldar> shady, now plug it in if plugged unplug and back in.
<gfetco> Dear Ubuntu users, I am having some issues with my headphones they to get static sound it even if all my levels are set to zero on alsamixer
<gfetco> srry mistake enter
<reisio> gfetco: got another pair?
<shady> ok thank you
<gfetco> reisio: Yeah I'll try them back in 1 min
<shady> :)
<Beldar> shady, you up and running?
<shady> yes thank you :)
<Beldar> shady, cool, enjoy. ;)
<shady> ;)
<gfetco> reisio: seems to be no problem with my other headphones but they are earplug phones, I don't think they have the same sensitivity. The big headphones which I am having trouble with atm works on any other device, such as my Android Phone, tablet, pc,...
<jeremiah_> .
<reisio> gfetco: how many bands on the plug?
<gfetco> reisio: on the headphones(with issue) it has 2 and the one working has 3. Hmm you're quite good at this!
<gfetco> thanks
<ousama> ousama
<reisio> mmm, would've guessed the other way 'round if anything
<reisio> probably irrelevant
<reisio> but it could be that one plug is fitting better than the other
<reisio> and the variance in bands (contacts) isn't helping
<reisio> I don't really keep track, but I'd guess most ports are only designed with ordinary stereo (two bands) in mind
<gfetco> reisio: I tried with another plug with 3 still the same problem :S
<gfetco> reisio: might this be an driver issue?
<Xubuntin> Hi
<reisio> gfetco: sounds like a straigth up hardware issue to me
<reisio> straight*
<reisio> Xubuntin: hi
<gfetco> reisio: Is it hard to pin down ? Could it be any component producing static or just the audio card?
 * reisio shrugs
<vlase> buna
<rahuldroy> Hi
<rahuldroy> I need some help with wifi on Ubuntu 12.04, the chipset is Aualcomm Atheros AR5416
<rahuldroy> I need some help with wifi on Ubuntu 12.04, the chipset is Aualcomm Atheros AR5416
<FlurglerHobbit> hey all. My computer just started hanging on reboot....wasn't doing this 20 minutes ago but now it won't go past a spinning wheel indicating the comp is shutting down. What do I do?
<rahuldroy> @FlurglerHobbit, Can you try accessing other shells. You can acess other shells by press ctrl+alt+F1
<wilornel> What are some processes during boot that happen when waking up a laptop from sleep that relate to the computer's sound system? I need to run some commands to get my sound working after hibernation...
<FlurglerHobbit> rahuldroy: I am not sure. When I try to reboot a bunch of y's appear on the screen and then it hangs.
<jemark> rahuldroy: what's the output of rfkill list all
<donoban> hi
<donoban> anyone had success installing acestream on ubuntu 13.10?
<cfhowlett> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, greetings
<cristian_c> I've installed bustle
<cristian_c> After I've launched it, I've got this message: 'No diagram loaded' 'Having saved the output of bustle-dbus-monitor' to a file , open that file to see a sequence diagram of D-Bus activity.'
<cristian_c> How I solve this?
<scrxw> Hi. When I move a window to the side of the screen it auto-resizes to the right half of the screen. Can I do this with keyboard commands like in Win7(WIN+Right)? Im running standard 12.04
<scrxw> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:plexapp/plexht
<scrxw> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg
<scrxw> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pulse-eight/libcec
<scrxw> sudo apt-get update
<FloodBot1> scrxw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scrxw> ah sry!
<cristian_c> I've also installed graphviz
<scrxw> 10:53 < donoban> I have
<donoban> does ---force-yes ignores unsatisfied dependencies?
<cristian_c> But nothing has changed :(
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<donoban> scrxw, It complains about a lib
<scrxw> which one?
<donoban> acestream-player-data : Depends: libdvbpsi7 (>= 0.2.0) but it is not installable
<donoban> i've already have libdvbpsi8
<scrxw> I have no idea. Mine installed without a problem though :(
<donoban> do you have the player?
<donoban> I have the acestreamengine but no player or firefox plugin
<donoban> No idea about running with only the engine
<donoban> could you check your repo? :\
<scrxw> I installed acestream-full
<donoban> mine is: http://repo.acestream.org/ubuntu/ raring main
<donoban> recommended for ubuntu 13.04
<scrxw> yeah. I used the recommended for 12.04 since im on 12.04
<donoban> ahhh, hehe i was asking for ubuntu 13.10
<donoban> LTS version owns hehe
<scrxw> have you tried acestream-full
<donoban> yes is the same since all depend on acestream-player-data wich depends on the missing lib
<scrxw> Cant help with the libs (came here for help myself:P)
<donoban> hehe don't worry scrxw  ty anyway
<ItsMeLenny> "Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running." <-- yet ubuntu-desktop is installed
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, and your point is?
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, it means update manager doesn't work
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, what do these command show. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  pastebin all of the info
<robin_> Hi all, does someone know what packages provide support for chinese fonts and characters?
<cfhowlett> robin_, ask in #ubuntukylin they'd know for sure
<robin_> thx
<robin_> there is no one there cfhowlett
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, http://paste.debian.net/67454/ for update, and i dont want to run upgrade
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, The upgrade is important to see, it will only show what ca be upgraded and you have a yes or no to run it.
<ItsMeLenny> ah right, so you can still get the info if i hit no
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, yeah
<ItsMeLenny> ok thats no prob then
<apm1> ok so i am thinking of setting up a 32bit environment on my laptop which has a 64bit cpu . i have heard wine is easier to debug on 32bit
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, heres the upgrade http://paste.debian.net/67455/
<apm1> the latest app i need to run on this is a game gta4
<ItsMeLenny> i found i can upgrade the packages in synaptic tho
<apm1> would it run ?
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, Have you run any partial upgrades with the update manager?
<ItsMeLenny> apm1, i have no problem running 32 bit games in wine on 64bit, but yes you can run 32 ubuntu on a 64 processor
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, thats whats not updating, the partial upgrade, thats when it kicks up the stink about not having ubuntu-desktop
<ItsMeLenny> which i do have
<apm1> ItsMeLenny, have you tried GTA4 specifically ?
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, But have you run any as of yet?
<ItsMeLenny> apm1, no, GTA SA
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, yeah quite a few I think, various random ones that like to screw up the system :P
<apm1> ItsMeLenny,and is there a newer version in repos for wine ?
<apm1> i see 1.4 still
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, Running a partial even one can brick your setup.
<viktor> \join #libreoffice
<apm1> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<apm1> i am not sure why there isn't a newer version
<apm1> does it go under a diff name or something ?
<ItsMeLenny> apm1, i use their ppa
<apm1> wineHQ's ?
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, yeah, thanks for the help anyway
<ItsMeLenny> apm1, yes
<apm1> ItsMeLenny, and what GPU do you have that runs SA on wine ?
<apm1> i have only had luck with nvidia
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, I will assume you understand why there are partials and adjust accordingly. ;)
<ItsMeLenny> apm1, yeah i use nvidia 9800GT
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, yeah, i add a lot of ppas which some can be fickle
<ItsMeLenny> apm1 you can check winehq to see how it fairs
<apm1> it fairs alright on wine but the test results are for 64bit systems ItsMeLenny
<apm1> i am rather curious for 32bit
<apm1> if no one has reported i'd be the first for a 32bit environment
<ItsMeLenny> apm1, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8757
<ItsMeLenny> apm1, it probably wont make a difference at all, because wine only runs 32bit
 * apm1 lights up :)
<apm1> ItsMeLenny, and what are my chances on a readon
<ItsMeLenny> wine cant run 64 bit games, theres a 64bit compilation of wine but thats just wine
<ItsMeLenny> a readon?
<apm1> the GPU
<apm1> i'll use the catalyst driver
<ItsMeLenny> thatd depend more on how linux handles a radeon than it would wine
<ItsMeLenny> i use official nvidia drivers
<ItsMeLenny> not the open version
<apm1> ItsMeLenny, noveau is not up to the level i know that first hand too
<apm1> but for amd prop drivers i've heard the reverse
<apm1> that catlyst is worse than the xorg drivers
<ItsMeLenny> whats noveau isnt that a hand cream
<ItsMeLenny> i dunno, ive always used nvidia, never had AMD, not a fan
<apm1> no its the free driver for nvidia cards ItsMeLenny
<apm1> ItsMeLenny, and the hand cream is "nevia"
<NeoID> Hi there.. I have a bit problem with ubuntu server. I have a file/folder that for some reason has the owner and group set to a random number and permission set to drwx-w-rwt... now not even root can delete this folder.. any ideas?
<ItsMeLenny> ah right, apm1, yeah i dont like it at all
<apm1> i like how it smells though XD
<gordonjcp> NeoID: sounds interesting, how did it get created, and what's the path to it?
<ItsMeLenny> NeoID chown or chmod
<FlurglerHobbit> hey all
<ItsMeLenny> apm1, i mean i dont like noveau
<FlurglerHobbit> when I try to enter a command into terminal a bunch of y's flood it
<FlurglerHobbit> what in the hell is going on?
<gordonjcp> FlurglerHobbit: your keyboard may be broken
<ItsMeLenny> FlurglerHobbit, stop holding down the y key
<NeoID> ItsMeLenny, chmod/own just telles me that the operation isn't permitted (as root)
<apm1> ItsMeLenny, thanks for the help :)
<ItsMeLenny> do you sudo it?
<gordonjcp> NeoID: perhaps you need to use chattr to make it not immutable
<ItsMeLenny> apm1 np
<FlurglerHobbit> ItsMeLenny: yes
<NeoID> gordonjcp, is created using rsync from one server to another.
<NeoID> gordonjcp, tried chattr +i and +a, but that doesn't even change anything
<FlurglerHobbit> ItsMeLenny: help me...please...i am so desperate
<NeoID> ItsMeLenny, yes, I use sudo (even though I am root)
<ItsMeLenny> FlurglerHobbit, lift your finger off the y key
<ItsMeLenny> NeoID, i don't know sorry
<NeoID> gordonjcp, http://i.imgur.com/qF7ZqCj.jpg
<molgrum> hi all, i installed cinnamon from the official repos and it works good except when i click the menu everything lags and freezes except the mouse pointer
<NeoID> damn, I really don't want to move all of the data and format the drive just because of one file screwing around :(
<gordonjcp> NeoID: weird
<gordonjcp> and you can *write* to that drive
<gordonjcp> ie. you can create other files and directories?
<NeoID> sure
<NeoID> just that particular file is the problem
<ItsMeLenny> molgrum, have you tried the 2D cinnamon
<NeoID> how may I remove the t-attribute normally?
<molgrum> ItsMeLenny: yes, same problem there
<molgrum> unity and gnome works fine
<gordonjcp> NeoID: chmod, normally
<gordonjcp> NeoID: t is "sticky"
<gordonjcp> NeoID: what does (as root) chmod 755 <file> do?
<NeoID> gordonjcp, ok, then there must be somthing else giving me the problem
<NeoID> operation not permitted
<ItsMeLenny> molgrum, bizzare, i just updated to the stable, im not sure if it has the problem i havent restarted it yet
<ItsMeLenny> i will see
<gordonjcp> NeoID: wait wait, is that *actually meant to be a directory*?
<gordonjcp> NeoID: because that looks like a filename
<gordonjcp> NeoID: is it possible that the filesystem is corrupted?
<ItsMeLenny> molgrum, nope seems fine to me, try the nightlies or the latest stable
<NeoID> gordonjcp, I start to think that it may be the case
<NeoID> it's supposed to be a file, but it thinks it a directory
<gordonjcp> NeoID: yeah
<gordonjcp> NeoID: so the filesystem is borked in some way
<gordonjcp> NeoID: unmount and fsck, I reckon
<NeoID> what's the proper way of checking the filesystem? I have a mdam raid configuration...
<molgrum> ItsMeLenny: are you on 13.10?
<ItsMeLenny> 12.04
<ItsMeLenny> im planning not to upgrade til 18.04
<NeoID> is there a proper way of unmounting md0 or just do umount /dev/md0?
<angela_> hi I need a non-root user to be able to run the upstart services
<angela_> currently, when s/he is running the service command there is the message
<angela_> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.62" (uid=1003 pid=10603 comm="start node_weixin ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<angela_> what permission/privilege do I need to grant the said user for service command to be available to him/her
<sandman13> what would be a good dock for ubuntu with xfce4?
<FlurglerHobbit> Can someone pleaseee help me? I cant run any terminal commands without the terminal getting flooded with the y character
<FlurglerHobbit> I really don't understand what is going on
<ItsMeLenny> reboot FlurglerHobbit
<FlurglerHobbit> ItsMeLenny: I have done that
<FlurglerHobbit> It doesnt allow me to
<FlurglerHobbit> it hangs
<FlurglerHobbit> and just shows y flooding the screen
<ItsMeLenny> switch off at the power point
<ItsMeLenny> and then switch keyboards
<cfhowlett> FlurglerHobbit, hard reboot
<cfhowlett> ^^^
<Beldar> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<FlurglerHobbit> I have done both of those thingd
<FlurglerHobbit> things
<ItsMeLenny> !yspam
<ItsMeLenny> !new_keyboard
<FlurglerHobbit> ItsMeLenny: That isn't the issue
<ItsMeLenny> how do you know
<FlurglerHobbit> because I have entered reboot through ssh from another computer
<FlurglerHobbit> and that computer
<FlurglerHobbit> it happens no mater what
<FlurglerHobbit> and always loads to grub
<ItsMeLenny> without the keyboard plugged in?
<FlurglerHobbit> ItsMeLenny: yes
<vr2mx>  
<sandman13> what would be a good dock for ubuntu with xfce4?
<FlurglerHobbit> I am so livid
<cfhowlett> sandman13, see the software center for docks
<cfhowlett> FlurglerHobbit, that's definitely abnormal behavior.  Given the failures you describe, if it's NOT hardware, you might have some random bad code.  Try this.  create a new user and then use terminal.  if it still fails, reinstall would be my next strategy.
<FlurglerHobbit> cfhowlett: thanks
<imchoog> anybody out there tested Gnome 3.10 on Ubu 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|imchoog,
<ubottu> imchoog,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gordonjcp> FlurglerHobbit: can you log in as another user?
<cfhowlett> imchoog, also, all discussion of 14.04 belongs in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<imchoog> ok. mea culpa :-)
<Beldar> sandman13, I like the cairo-dock
<vr2mx>  
<sandman13> Beldar installed that previously but it installed its own desktop environment
<Beldar> sandman13, I don't use it just the dock in the shell.
<Beldar> there is docky
<sandman13> Beldar installed that too
<Beldar> probably others
<sandman13> Beldar i wouldn't have used docks if the right button opened the menu for the launcher
<Beldar> sandman13, I have used xubuntu in the past and a little of xfce, but not in a long time.
<sandman13> like when i right click firefox icon it provides me some sort of menus "open window" "private window" Beldar
<Beldar> sandman13, what has you using that de?
<sandman13> Beldar which one?
<Beldar> xfce
<sandman13> Beldar it's lightweight and customizable unlike Unity
<Beldar> sandman13, there both 2 of about 50 possibilities for linux is all.
<vr2mx>  
<aeroraver> can someone help me, I tried to do a dist-upgrade last night from 13.04 to 13.10, i let it run over night to see that the installer crashed, and now when i try to upgrade via apt i get the following errors: http://pastebin.com/6fNTBmCp
<sandman13> Beldar can't understand you
<cfhowlett> aeroraver, dist-upgrade will not move you from 13.04 to 13.10.  you  need dist-release for that
<Beldar> sandman13, just saying there a lot of options.
<sandman13> Beldar what do you recommend
<aeroraver> cfhowlett: well I used the gui installer when I got the option, but even then, appearantly apt doesn't respond anymore
<Beldar> sandman13, nothing really I use the gnome shell, works for me I do not really need to have a lot of customization.
<sandman13> Beldar xfce was recommended by someone who was using Arch
<cfhowlett> aeroraver, 1.  boot a live ubuntu USB.  Save your data.  2. download 13.10 and make a new USB.  3. Boot 13.10 and clean install.
<Beldar> sandman13, problem with recommendations is they are subjective it works for them, may not be what another wants in the end, you gotta find what works for you some how though.
<CoolMan> hello from newby.... sorry for my english, i'm only french froggy
<cfhowlett> CoolMan, greetings
<CoolMan> thank you
<aeroraver> cfhowlett: alright, i'll do that then,  since my installation is messed up anyway
<CoolMan> i use ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> CoolMan,  same here.
<CoolMan> is it possible to submit a question here ?
<sandman13> Beldar, i want something that is in between Unity and Gnome
<sandman13> Gnome 2.x
<gordonjcp> CoolMan: don't ask to ask...
<cfhowlett> CoolMan, possible and expected.  ask.
<CoolMan> ok, sorry
<Beldar> sandman13, run centos it is still gnome 2
<theadmin> sandman13: Xfce is very similar to GNOME 2.
<CoolMan> i try to put 3 differents sound cards (usb) to work for recording multitrack on ardour
<CoolMan> but can't, my ubuntustudio still work with only one at same time, do you know some solution or tutos for that ?
<CoolMan> i ask google but no soluce...:-(
<cfhowlett> CoolMan, bring this question to #ubuntustudio   #opensourcemusicians
<CoolMan> ah ok, thank you for your redirection help ;-)
<CoolMan> it's the first time i came here
<sandman13> Beldar will check it out
<sandman13> Beldar what do you think of KDE?
<Beldar> sandman13, never used it
<vr2mx> quit
<vr2mx> PART
<EricKit> Hello.  I'm trying to mount a harddrive which is attached to a netgear #6300 and can be accessed via //eric/Movies in a browser.  When I type "sudo mount -t cifs -o "guest" //eric/Movies /media/networkShare" I get an error 115 operation now in progress
<Tz_> Aric_
<EricKit> Anywone have any idea why this wouldn't mount?
<aristotilic> I am running Ubuntu Live CD on a laptop which does not have a hard drive, but I have an external hard drive I can't install it on the external hard drive because I think it is not detecting it
<aristotilic> can I be able to mount on a Live CD?
<theadmin> aristotilic: Sure. The installer can install to external drives, I'm certain, I've done it before
<theadmin> aristotilic: If it's not being detected it's probably a bad disk
<aristotilic> hmm running gparted to see whats up
<aristotilic> fixed
<theadmin> Well there you go.
<theadmin> aristotilic: Now just install normally, since you only have one drive it's going to install to that.
<fortelleren> I seem to have an issue where in order to get my Epson SX445W to be found and used, I have to reinstall the driver each boot, so it seems as if the driver is not being loaded on each boot. Does anyone have an idea of how to fix this?
<babinlonston> Now i'm going to install Ubuntu server , is it possible to install RAID now ? while installing time can i configure raid ?i need to install from cli mode not from graphical mode
<ikonia> babinlonston: depends on your desired raid configuration
<Guest58277> Hello
<babinlonston> ikonia: how can i install it
<theadmin> fortelleren: Find out what the module name is when it works (look through "lsmod") and add that to /etc/modules
<ikonia> babinlonston: did you read what I said "it depends on your desired raid configuration"
<fortelleren> theadmin, thanks
<babinlonston> ikonia: ok now i need to install raid 5 , how can i start installing uUbuntu Using RAID 5 in cli mode
<ikonia> babinlonston: what is managing the raid 5 array, is it a hardware/software/fakeraid configuration
<babinlonston> software
<babinlonston> i need to install software raid
<ResQue> what is the difference between desktop and alternative version of ubuntu
<fortelleren> I don't seem to be able to find anything indicating the module name, is there a generic printer driver name for the module?
<fortelleren> ResQue, Mainly desktop environment and pre-packaged software
<Foxtrot> fortelleren, lsmod | grep "printer"
<Foxtrot> if you get nothing
<Foxtrot> lsmod | more
<Foxtrot> look through it
<ResQue> fortelleren: is alternative kde or something?
<Foxtrot> no
<Foxtrot> That would be Kubuntu
<cfhowlett> ResQue, the difference is the install experience.  it's still ubuntu but with a text based installer
<ResQue> cfhowlett: thanks
<Layke> Trying to  install a package and get an error. php5-gd : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.3) but 5.4.17~rc1-2~precise+1 is to be installed
<ikonia> babinlonston: ok, so the server install cd should allow you to configure a metadevice array
<Layke> I also tried to do a apt-get upgrade, and after 5-10 minutes it errors with fatal error,  files list file for package `bsdmainutils' contains empty filename
<babinlonston> ikonia: i dont know so what asking you
<ikonia> babinlonston: yes, and I'm saying the server cd will allow you to create a metadevice at install time
<ResQue> fortelleren: Foxtrot also thank you
<babinlonston> ikonia: ok then
<wiehan> I had to reinstall my system. I backed up my home folder. Is there a way to restore steam games such as Metro last Light from those backups, sure would be terrible to redownload all those games on my connection
<wiehan> in steam I mean
<Ben64> wiehan: if you backed up the games, sure
<the_drow> Hi guys, I had to hard reset my computer because Ubuntu froze. Now, when I boot the computer I don't get a connection to the internet. Instead I have to type sudo service network-manager start.
<the_drow> How do I permanently fix this?
<cfhowlett> wiehan, sure just restore the game backup files you created with steam.
<wiehan> Ben64, I just backed up the files from my home folder - I am guessing you are referring to a built in backup feature in Steam?
<wiehan> cfhowlett, I couldn't even get into my system to do that, so I just backed up all the files
<Ben64> wiehan: i'm just not sure if the games are in home by default. steam is very forgiving about stuff like that, you can just copy them to the correct place and steam should be happy with it
<cfhowlett> wiehan, ask the steam team.  it's not an ubuntu issue or fix.
<m4rky> hello, am I on right place, where can I get help with my ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> m4rky, yes.  ask away.  with details
<m4rky> cfhowlett, I didn't get answer on my problem that I described here http://askubuntu.com/questions/381162/initramfs-disk-does-not-exist and I don't no how to fix it.
<cfhowlett> m4rky, I'm not the right person on this issue, but there are people here a whole lot smarter than I am ...
<m4rky> cfhowlett, ok, thanks
<the_drow> I have exactly the same problem as this guy (http://askubuntu.com/questions/347687/how-can-i-enable-and-keep-wifi-without-restart-networking-service-in-ubuntu-serv) and this guy http://askubuntu.com/questions/129436/restarted-computer-during-update-the-system-network-service-is-not-compatible Neither one got a solution besides starting the network manager manually or on startup.
<m4rky> Is there anybody, who could help me with ubuntu booting problem? (initramfs counld not find disk)
<the_drow> Here are the contents of my /etc/network/interfaces/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6468389/
<the_drow> Is there something I should edit?
<Layke> Can anyone advise on why I'm constantly getting bsdmainutils errors on anything? http://pastie.org/private/lm7rvqrpsr9lweniz9xmnw
<Layke> I can't run apt-get upgrade, autoremove, I can't install things.
<zerocircle> Hi!
<zerocircle> Is there any alternative of adobe after effects in linux?
<D4CH_RPi> what the
<D4CH_RPi> my touchpad stopped working
<cfhowlett> zerocircle, more details for those of us who've never after-effected?
<bgardner> zerocircle: See: http://www.osalt.com/jahshaka
<fortelleren> I still can't seem to find out what the module for my printer driver is called, lsmod shows modules but I don't know what I'm looking for.
<turi> hello
<turi> |list
<ikonia> turi: no wares here, sorry
<ikonia> please don't try again
<turi> ok
<btw> part
<zerocircle> cfhowlett, I mean video, movive effects, this video will http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxu1W6hsauE
<zerocircle> thanks bgardner
<cfhowlett> zerocircle, thanks .  I'm in China, so I can't see youtube but ... use bgardner's suggestion
<zerocircle> oh! in china... :) I mean creating special effects.... like u mostly see in movies..
<Layke> Can anyone advise on why I'm constantly getting bsdmainutils errors on anything? http://pastie.org/private/lm7rvqrpsr9lweniz9xmnw
<fortelleren> Is the printer driver module's name something generic or is it dependant upon the driver you have installed?
<CrimsonIdol> |help
<cfhowlett> !details|CrimsonIdol,
<ubottu> CrimsonIdol,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CrimsonIdol> ubottu, nevermind
<moppy> google chrome on linux (not chromium) - the pdf reader in that, is it proprietary?
<hitsujiTMO>     moppy yes
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, rats :-(   it's the only one that gives acceptable performance on certain types of pdf, but it doesn't have many features for reading, like bookmarks etc
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, i am trying acrobat and foxit under wine and having varying degrees of success
<cfhowlett> moppy, not evince?
<hitsujiTMO> moppy: enice not good?
<moppy> too slow
<hitsujiTMO> evince*
<cfhowlett> moppy, but it DOES work, right?  :)
<moppy> if you call 30 seconds to change page or 5 seconds to pan around a diagram "working"
<hitsujiTMO> hmm... what in the document is slowing it down?
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, very graphics heavy
<Venkat> I am looking for card reader driver for Ubuntu 12.04 for lenovo ideapad z570
<cfhowlett> ^^^ embedded graphics and all that sort of stuff?
<hitsujiTMO> moppy: have you tried flattening the pages?
<moppy> in evince?
<hitsujiTMO> moppy: in a editor ... I'd presume gimp could do it.
<lechevalier> i cannot use thunderbird on ubuntu 13.04
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, No I haven't tried that. They are CAD diagrams.
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, Thank you for the idea, I will look into it.
<moppy> cfhowlett, I don't know if they are 'embedded' or not
<hitsujiTMO> moppy: it's probably full of a thousands of individual elements per page. flattening would speed rendering up
<Venkat> Can someone point me to a link that has card reader driver for 12.04 , Lenovo Z570
<subz3r0> lechevalier: "does not work" is not a qualified description of error...
<subz3r0> lechevalier: What does exacly not work?
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, one some of the diagrams i see it rendering layers (the top layers overwrite the bottom) so i think what you say has merit
<lechevalier> what can i work ?
<subz3r0> anyways... gotta go... but im sure anyone else can help you..
<lechevalier> i cannot use thunderbird , icedove  etc ....
<subz3r0> !fr > lechevalier
<ubottu> lechevalier, please see my private message
<subz3r0> !fr | lechevalier
<ubottu> lechevalier: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lechevalier> ok merci
<Layke> Why would this error? http://pastie.org/pastes/8505095/text?key=312vsekpq8ulbqu2y78zlw
<Layke> I can't remove or install anything
<Venkat> Ubuntu 12.04 does not recognise card reader
<Wikiadmin> no free space?
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, gimp seems to open them as bitmap images, which prevents the zoom working properly - I'll look into pdf creator tools to flatten the diagrams (or I could just ask the document producer to do it, i guess)
<Layke> Anyone know what this means? dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'bsdmainutils' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: looks like you package info is corrupted. anything in particular happen before getting this error?
<Layke> Nope. Not to the best of my knowledge. I've been all happy for months. I just am attempting to install php5-gd, and failing. And now I'm down a huge rabbit hole.
<Layke> I can't run anything involving apt-get without failing.
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, I've been searching ubuntuforums for hour+ now, attempting to do anything I can try to fix.
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: its not something i've seen before to be honest. Unless you've gone out of your way to manually remove important files i'd consider checking the drive for errors incase its caused by a failing hdd
<Layke> Nope. I stay well clear of anything I don't understand. So don't go removing anything
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: how old is the hdd?
<Layke> 2 years~
<Layke> HDD seems unlikely though?
<hitsujiTMO> yup
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: are you using encryption?
<dabears> hey all. How do I add a python script I made to the startup applications using terminal?
<dabears> I set +x to the file, it runs properly when executed directly...but it wont execute on it's own when I add it to the file.desktop
<trijntje> dabears: you have to specify the full path
<hitsujiTMO> layke: can you try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bsdmainutils liba52-0.7.4 libxfont1
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, Nope. One thought.. I just rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/<problempacakgename>.list and then attempt to install.
<dabears> trijnte: you mean from ~ to the destination?
<dabears> I started with home
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: do not delete that file
<Layke> And everytime I do that, I get a new error with another file..  files list file for package 'libhttp-negotiate-perl' is missing final newline
<trijntje> dabears: the full path, starting from /home/
<Layke> hitsujiTMO,  Related ? http://www.dmsp.de/Fatal_aptitude_-_missing_final_newline_-_Error
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, http://pastie.org/pastes/8505110/text?key=s0rni3lz4qsiljjsh40ga
<vkr> hello all
<cfhowlett> vkr, greetings
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libhttp-negotiate-perl
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: pastebin any new error again
<dabears> trijnte: It just isn't working :/
<Layke> http://pastie.org/pastes/8505115/text
<Layke> lsb_release says I'm running ubuntu 13.04, raring. (incase I have incorrect repo)
<trijntje> dabears: can you paste the path here?
<dabears> k
<trijntje> dabears: or put the whole .desktop file on pastebin
<dabears> trijntje: /home/servu/pymount.py
<trijntje> dabears: can you run that script by only putting  /home/servu/pymount.py in the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: can you pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/libhttp-negotiate-perl.list
<Layke> Sure
<dabears> trijntje: no, but I designed it with that purpose in mine
<dabears> mind*
<dabears> I really don't want to execute this script after every reboot
<Homely_Girl> Greeting Brainiacs, anyone got time to help me setup a user using Dash, plse?
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, Looks binary?
<trijntje> dabears: if you cant run the script with the full path, there is no problem with the .desktop file, but with the command
<dabears> trijntje: when I run the file it executes everything just fine though. It worked 30 minutes ago but my server crashed and I had to reinstall the entire OS
<dabears> It has to be the startup
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, I did a hexdump of it? Is that okay? http://pastie.org/pastes/8505119/text?key=ypy1yterlyar0ryw8d3wqq
<hipitihop> during a ./configure I get " No pkg-config for libgnutls" despite having libgnutls-dev installed. I'm on 12.04. Anyone know the secret incantation
<trijntje> dabears: how do you 'run the file', can you paste the exact command?
<dabears> trijntje: python pymount.py
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: and this is the .list file?
<Homely_Girl> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with Dash, I've created a 2nd user account for my daughter to log in with but don't know how to allow that user to use the Internet connection, can anyone help plse?
<trijntje> dabears: I think you have to add '!#/usr/bin/python' to the top of that file, then see if you can run it with ./pymount.py
<prawnsalad> are there any standard tools to supervise a service?
<moppy> dabears, does your python script and error out, or is it not being started?
<trijntje> Homely_Girl: all users should be able to use the internet connection by default
<moppy> *script = start
<dabears> trijntje: it worked
<Layke> I don't know how to copy the .list file. If I open it it's all unreadable.  http://www.chrisacky.com/images/httpperl.png
<dabears> trijntje: how do I make that change to the startup file? just ./script after the path?
<Layke> ^^ hitsujiTMO
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, So that pastie is a hexdump.
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: ok. do you have a live cd/usb around?
<moppy> that is weird : why would /home/whoever/pymount.py work and "python /home/whoever/pymount.py" not work?
<Homely_Girl> trintje: When I logged in as her the internet connection went offline!  Log back in as me 'n it's online.
<Layke> No. (No DVD reader either on this machine). :(
<trijntje> dabears: use /home/servu/pymount.py
<Layke> Is that what I'd need to do?
<dabears> trijntje: how is that any different from what I had already?
<trijntje> Homely_Girl: click on the wireless icon, go to 'edit connection', and make sure 'all users can use this connection is set'
<trijntje> dabears: you script is different now since you added the !# line
<dabears> trijntje: I already had put that there though
<hipitihop> Homely_Girl, is your machine WiFi
<moppy> Homely_Girl, in the properties for the internet connection, is a setting you can check to 'allow all users' to use it
<dabears> moppy: no clue.
<moppy> Oh sorry, i am stepping on trijntje 's toes here ... I'll be quiet
<Homely_Girl> trintje:  Done thank you will test it 'n come back if necessary.
<Homely_Girl> moppy: Thank you, I've done that now
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: your filesystem may be corrupt. the .list file is supposed to be a text file with a list of all the files that were installed, but instead its pointing to an sqlite database. I'd not do anything at all on that machine until you run fsck on the partition and check smart errors
<trijntje> dabears: which version of python are you using? it could be you script wont run in the default version that ubuntu has
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, Okay thanks. (incidentally.. I just rm -rf that file).. and autoremove just worked...
<dabears> python 2.7, this script is compatable with python 3 also
<Layke> I might have resolved it. I agree I neeed to do a disk check..
<Layke> If that was suposed to be a text file, it definitely wasn't..
<moppy> he has put a python2 shebang in, ubuntu has py2 installed as default
<naquad> how do i troubleshoot a problem with plugged devices (usb flash drive) not shown in thunar? i've digged down to gvfs, but can't figure out what's wrong here. udisksd is running, gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor is running, but in the end i get "Could not detect the volume corresponding to the device." from thunar. that is GVolumeMonitor doesn't have that device. wtf?
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, Thanks for all the help. I think removing that .list file resolved this issue. I'm back to my very original unable to install php5-gd now :)
<Layke> php5-gd : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.9-4ubuntu2) but 5.4.17~rc1-2~precise+1 is to be installed
<Layke> Sounds like my php5-common is old? And I need to remove it?
<Layke> And then reinstall from new repo?
<hitsujiTMO> layke: i'd ignore that issue until you get the fsck done.     have you ppas instealled?
<hitsujiTMO> installed*
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, I did. But I removed everything earlier.
<hipitihop> While doing a ./configure I get "No pkg-config for libgnutls" despite having libgnutls-dev installed. I'm on 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: how exactly did you remove the ppa?
<Layke> rm -rf .../sources.list.d/
<dabears> trijntje: what if pymount.desktop is not executing?
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: thats not how you remove a ppa.
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | Layke
<ubottu> Layke: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<trijntje> dabears: what do you think a .desktop file is?
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: you'll need to add in that repo again then run ppa-purge
<Layke> Okay. :) Thanks.
<Layke> I need to find out what PPA that was though I guess.
<dabears> trijntje: I know what it is....just saying though...I mean the script executes fine on its own...you agreed with my path directory...I don't see what is different between my old server and this one
<dabears> It should be executing, no?
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: yup
<dabears> trijntje: tell me what you think I did wrong and I will go back and look
<trijntje> dabears: no, .desktop files should not execute. They are basically the icons you see in the Dash
<dabears> trijntje: ah
<dabears> trijntje: shouldn't they execute on startup?
<trijntje> dabears: no
<dabears> trijntje: that's what I did wrong, I am being a moron.
<dabears> So, now that we have that established. How do I go about make the script execute on its own at startup? Because I did something very similar to this before to make it work
<moppy> dabears, silly question is there some reason you cant mount from fstab?
<moppy> dabears, is this sshfs or something?
<dabears> moppy: yes, I am still new to computers. I just made a script to solve my problem xD
<dabears> It works fine
<moppy> dabears, i think this is an xy problem. there is almost certainly an easier way to do what you are trying to do. what are you trying to do?
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, WORKING :) Thanks. All done. That was all painful.
<dabears> moppy: mount my external hd's on startup
<Layke> hitsujiTMO, Really appreciate.
<hitsujiTMO> Layke: np
<moppy> dabears, the normal way to do that is by putting entries in /etc/fstab file and letting the OS mount them automatically
<dabears> moppy: i will look into that immediately, thanks
<moppy> dabears, doesnt have to be immediate: if what you have works, that's fine
<tom__> hello
<moppy> dabears, so you are using python to issue the system "mount" commands?
<dabears> moppy: Yes, but I made a huge security risk in my server....I hard coded my root password into the program
<moppy> dabears, so if you are writing python just to issue the "mount" command, can you not just do that from a bash (shell) script?
<Katerine> Hola
<trijntje> dabears: no problem, I could also have spotted that we were talking about different things ;)
<trijntje> but the correct way to do what you want is to put it in fstab
<dabears> moppy: it isn't only mounting the hd's. trijntje: thanks for the help though. Learned a thing or two from this process
<hitsujiTMO> dabears: you could call from somewhere that its going to get called by root, such as in upstart or rc.local
<naquad> where's complete description of groups for ubuntu (all those disk, cdrom, adm, etc...)?
<dabears> hitsujiTMO: good idea
<[Gentoo]> naquad: cat /etc/group
<Katerine> Como Andan?
<naquad> [Gentoo], *DESCRIPTION*
<[Gentoo]> alright calm down
<Foxtrot> lol
<hitsujiTMO> naquad: i doubt there's a global description. many of the groups are created by individual packages and there would be a lot of legacy groups involved
<naquad> ok, thanks
<[Gentoo]> naquad: arch wiki has some
<queretaro> Im trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 in my laptop and although my primary partition has the right boot flag my system wont boot up. Any ideas, guys_
<[Gentoo]> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Users_and_Groups
<[Gentoo]> but they vary
<naquad> [Gentoo], i know
<[Gentoo]> well what group do you want to know what it means
<naquad> just wasn't sure its groups are 100% identical to ubuntus
<naquad> i just can't figure out why the hell doesn't thunar show plugged usb sticks
<linuxuz3r> on xubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> it shows mine
<[Gentoo]> ^ problem solved
<hitsujiTMO> naquad: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/thunar the automounting info here might help
<[Gentoo]> maybe both paste the output of groups
<dabears> You guys should have seen me earlier though. For some reason my server kept throwing random characters at me in response to me using sudo...it would hang on reboot "repeatedly outputtin 'y'" it was so bizzare
<dabears> I almost cried because I lost 3 days work
 * moppy waves backup flag
<dabears> also, I added the script to /etc/init.d for those of you that care.
<goxl>  Ubuntu13 how to configure SDL2
<dabears> moppy: yeah I had backups of what mattered, but the server software I had set up was gone. I guess it will be a faster process the second time through
<moppy> dabears, i guess it will be a *documented" process the second time though :-)
<dabears> moppy:iseewutyoudidthar
<moppy> keep the notes with your backup, if you cant backup the server
<dabears> moppy: good thing I didn't start on this software I got finished making my sequence diagrams for xD
<dabears> I would have gone hulk on the server
<dabears> or, should I say, cave man
<dabears> I feel like that when the computer wont behave. I want to wear a leopard print  lynard
<dabears> moppy: I am scared....I went to edit my sources.list and it's empty
<dabears> What is going on..
<moppy> dabears, sysADMIN is well named. Lots of record keeping  :-) Good luck with the rebuild and i hope you get it working (and document it for next time!)
<dabears> haha thanks
<moppy> dabears, always thought one of the bests for a sysadmin was "our server physically exploded ... how soon can you get us back online?"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<szymek> HI
<moppy> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi moppy
<geirha> dabears: What did you run with sudo exactly?
<Pwnguin_> Hello, I want to uninstall Ubuntu in order to install Lubuntu, but I'm having a little difficulty with that so can somebody help me with it?
<dabears> moppy: hahaha! that's fantastic.
<xangua> Pwnguin_: what are you are having dificult with?
<dabears> geirha: I ran sudo apt-get update/upgrade. Generic stuff
<dabears> Commands plainly didn't work
<dabears> It was so weird
<Pwnguin_> basically I deleted the partition which I tought was Ubuntu
<Pwnguin_> but Ubuntu is still working
<Pwnguin_> and Windows 7 too
<dabears> Pwnguin_: Ubuntu never dies. It only spreads. It has become self aware
<Pwnguin_> i tried to download a program called OS-uninstaller too
 * dabears Terminbuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: how big was the partition that you deleted?
<Pwnguin_> but it only works for live cd or something
<Pwnguin_> I can't remember, hitsujiTMO, but smaller than the others
<Pwnguin_> it might have been the Lubuntu OS that stopped working before so that i couldnt boot it anymore
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<Pwnguin_> yes
<geirha> dabears: Oh, you probably got a package conflict and answered, "yes, uninstall this bunch of important packages so that this new package can be installed"
<Pwnguin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6468758/ here it is
<geirha> dabears: Would most likely be a package from some PPA
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: i think its just you swap space that you deleted
<Pwnguin_> uhmmm ok I guess
<dabears> geirha: Love how that works. Then when I came here and tried to explain it to everyone. Everyone responded, :your key is stuck" Until after the 12th time I explained it in which someone else was like, "yeah your OS is borked. Not a hardware issue"
<dabears> geirha: makes sense
<Pwnguin_> should I reboot into Windows 7 and try to delete the actual partition of Ubuntu?
<Pwnguin_> I don't want the files anymore so i dont need to backup btw
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: no, you may not be able to boot windows then since grub is probably what is loading windows
<Pwnguin_> yes i read something about that
<Pwnguin_> if i delete the partition then i will have to do some restore repair thing with windows
<dabears> Also another crazy thing that happened...I bought a beagleboard over a year ago, designed this nice program to put on the OS I had for it...bought a bunch of other equipment so I could play with it....never could get this thing to power to the OS....then after 30 emails with liquidware they explain to me that they forgot to send me the headers for some piece on the board
<dabears> better late than never, I guess
<Pwnguin_> ok but it shouldnt be any problem to have 3 OSes on a dualboot right?
<Pwnguin_> besides Lubuntu takes little space so it's ok i think
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: you'd need to reinstall the windows bootstrap
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: is this windows xp?
<Pwnguin_> no windows 7
<Pwnguin_> but another problem I have is that I have tried to install Lubuntu with an USB but I can't get it to work
<Le_Bacon> My Xubuntu machine won't connect to wifi.  Now I know that it worked before, but it suddenly doesn't.
<Le_Bacon> My Xubuntu machine won't connect to wifi.  Now I know that it worked before, but it suddenly doesn't.
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: from the win7 install disk get to the recover console and reinstall its mbr bootstrap http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/17521-how-fix-mbr-through-command-prompt.html       then load the lubuntu live cd. dont go to install, but instead load up gparted and delete the ubuntu partition. then go thru the installation steps for lubuntu and you should be fine
<Pwnguin_> Okay, Hitsuji, but I don't have a CD I only have an USB
<geirha> dabears: I guess I don't have to tell you that next time, hit q instead of y :)
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: yest that will do ofc
<Le_Bacon> My Xubuntu machine won't connect to wifi.  Now I know that it worked before, but it suddenly doesn't.
<Pwnguin_> And what about the win7 install disk, i dont think i have it anymore
<Le_Bacon> My Xubuntu machine won't connect to wifi.  Now I know that it worked before, but it suddenly doesn't.
<Le_Bacon> My Xubuntu machine won't connect to wifi.  Now I know that it worked before, but it suddenly doesn't.
<xangua> !repeat | Le_Bacon
<ubottu> Le_Bacon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Adblocker> geirha: lol thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: you can skip that step but it puts you in the dange of not having a working OS if the lubuntu install fails ( altho i'm guessing that its failing on the lack of free space)
<Pwnguin_> whatever, this laptop is old garbage anyway
<xangua> Pwnguin_: you could have just installed lubuntu-desktop package from the beggining instead of messing aroung with your partitions
<Pwnguin_> so how can I install lubuntu because I've tried but it has not showed up as an option on the dualboot
<Pwnguin_> xangua I don't understand what you mean
<xh> I guess he means that you neednt delete anything
<hever> Hello, I switched to lxdm as windowmanager, awesome is in the session list, but if I select it, openbox starts. I'm quite confused. I checked the xsession files but they look ok, any ideas ????
<xangua> that you didn't have to uninstall any os or anything to beggin with
<xangua> Pwnguin_:
<Adblocker> Pwnguin_: what's wrong? Not to butt in. Why are you calling your laptop names?
<Pwnguin_> no that's fine I can keep Ubuntu still
<Pwnguin_> but my real problem is that I can't install Lubuntu
<Adblocker> Pwnguin_: Why do you say that?
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: it cant find windows because it doesnt see the windows boot strap is my guess. delete the ubuntu partition and the extended partition before running the installer. it will install lubuntu into the free spave then. from there you can run boot repair to add windows to the grub list
<Pwnguin_> Sprry Adblocker but thats just my honest feeling
<xangua> !info lubuntu-desktop | Pwnguin_
<ubottu> Pwnguin_: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.52 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<Pwnguin_> No, Hitsuji, on the dualboot I have the options of Ubuntu and Windows 7 + ubuntu with advanced options or something more..
<Pwnguin_> But I can't find Lubuntu
<Pwnguin_> that's the problem
<Adblocker> Pwnguin_: You choose Ubuntu and in grub you should get the Lubuntu option
<Adblocker> At least, that's what I remember
<hever> Hello, I switched to lxdm as windowmanager, awesome is in the session list, but if I select it, openbox starts. I'm quite confused. I checked the xsession files but they look ok, any ideas ????
<Pwnguin_> Okay, adblocker, but when I select ubuntu and press enter it just starts up
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: its probably reffering to lubuntu as ubuntu
<Pwnguin_> how do i get into "grub" i dont know much about it
<Pwnguin_> no really, I'm using Ubuntu now
<hitsujiTMO> Pwnguin_: do you mean its not booting the live usb?
<Pwnguin_> yes exactly
<Pwnguin_> i have tried to change the boot order but still
<hitsujiTMO> how did you create the live usb?
<angela_> quick question, what privilege does a user need in order to run a service XXX start/stop command?
<Pwnguin_> ummm I just downloaded it from the official websites
<Adblocker> Pwnguin_: ok so when you boot you should be presented with the windows boot manager. You should see Windows and Ubuntu. When you choose ubuntu you will be presented with something similiar to windows boot manager called grub. It will have various boot options.
<Pwnguin_> I used  UNetbootin
<Adblocker> If you are just trying to boot from the flash drive you just need to change your bios or choose it directly during your startup
<Pwnguin_> when I choose ubuntu, ubuntu starts up, i dont get any boot options other than that
<mao> unetbootin is not good for all linux disco..
<Pwnguin_> and i have changed the bios boot order
<Adblocker> Pwnguin_: hold shift when you choose ubuntu
<Pwnguin_> ok I will try that then
<Pwnguin_> thanks for the help
<Pwnguin_> everybody
<Adblocker> Pwnguin_: np. Don't give up!
<Pwnguin_> I wont
<jugernaut_310319> hi
<mao> hi
<jugernaut_310319> hi
<Adblocker> i'm the jugernaut bitch
<jugernaut> Who do you think you are?
<hever> ah i guess it was the dmrc file
<rwc2> have a nic either partially or fully disabled in bios (the most possible disablement), but rfkill list all shows hard blocked: no.  can i get hard blocked: yes through the software
<Le_Bacon> My Xubuntu machine won't connect to wifi.  Now I know that it worked before, but it suddenly doesn't.
<xh> Is there sth wrong with your wifi? Does your phone connect sucessfully?
<hever> Hello the session selection in lxdm doesn't work. I'm just logged in to lxde in every case... what might that be?
<awesomess3> I think my FlashPlayer_10_2_159_1 on my Ubuntu 10.04 got hacked :'(
<awesomess3> on Firefox
<awesomess3> I was on YouTube and it errored out in the middle of my video
<awesomess3> And then firefox started to get real slow from then on until I `mv ~/.mozilla/plugins/flash* ~/`
<bekks> awesomess3: "flash got hacked" sounds...unlikely. Most likely, ther was just some error.
<awesomess3> I hope so :(((
<hitsujiTMO> awesomess3: most likely its to do with the fact that your running an outdated version of flash on an outdated system
<awesomess3> I think it was the NSA http://nation.time.com/2013/11/04/google-shocked-the-nsa-hacked-its-servers/
<awesomess3> I did a `ps ax` and the plugin was running for no reason.
<bekks> awesomess3: It was you. You are running outdated flash on an outdated system. And you didnt specify the error you got.
<bekks> awesomess3: It was. It crashed and wasnt killed properly. Nothing to do with the NSA.
<awesomess3> The plugin was running when I `kill *` all firefox stuff. And restarted.
<hitsujiTMO> awesomess3: you killed firefox not flash
<ResQue> my system seem to just freeze on the startup screen, the last message i can see is "Stoping mount networking filesystem [ok]"
<bekks> awesomess3: Desktop support for 10.04 ended in April this year. Update to 12.04 at least to get a supported system.
<awesomess3> I should've did a `ps ax | less` to see what was running.
<rwc2> have a nic either partially or fully disabled in bios (the most possible disablement), but rfkill list all shows hard blocked: no.  can i get hard blocked: yes through the software
<gordonjcp> rwc2: disabled and hard blocked are not the same thing
<pimme> Im trying to setup a pptp server, i can connect to it and receive a new internal ip. But i cant connect to other computers on the network, Im i using wrong protocol for this task?
<rwc2> gordonjcp, is there a command for hard blocking
<ikonia> pimme: what do you mean can't connect it to other computers, it is connected if you are connecting to it and getting an IP
<rwc2> with rfkill
<hitsujiTMO> pimme: did you setup a NAT when setting up pptp? most likely you've set that instead of bridged networking
<niee> Hi folks :)) Anyone to help me pls? How to format my USB Hard Drive to use live-usb-install.
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: do you have a physical button for the wifi?
<niee> The program "live-usb-install" not detect my HDD
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, no
<pimme> hitsujiTMO: Can i check this with a command? Im a total newbie and just followed i Tutorial...
<hitsujiTMO> pimme: can you link the tutorial?
<BluesKaj> !unetbootin | niee.
<ubottu> niee.: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: can you start with pastebining: rfkill list          then toggle your fn+f2 or whatever acpi key you have  and then re pastebin: rfkill list
<geoffmcc> pimme: It has been a while, but this is the tut i used. This will tell you how to setup bridged VPN.  bridged VPN allows the clients to appear as though they are on the same local area network (LAN) as the server system.
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: can you also pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, ill have to google what you mean with acpi key
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: normally you have some sort of keyboard shortcut for the wifi: fn+f2 is pretty standard
<geoffmcc> pimme: oops, that was for old ubuntu. For ubuntu 12.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, oooh
<onpon4> Can someone check if something works on Ubuntu 12.04? I have a problem in a derivative (Trisquel 6) and I want to see if it's a problem upstream or not.
<pimme> hitsujiTMO: Oh.. It was NAT config. I will try out geoffmcc tutorial =)
<geoffmcc> pimme: just wanted to make sure you seen the second link, as the first was for an outdated version...
<xkernel> Flash crashes on ubuntu 13.10
<bekks> xkernel: For me, it works fine.
<xkernel> bekks, it was working fine since I installed 13.10 but from yesterday it's crashing on either FF or Crhome
<xkernel> chrome
<pimme> geoffmcc: Yeah got it. Thx for the help!
<bekks> xkernel: Then disable the Adobe Flash plugin, and enable the PepperFlash plugin v11.9 in Chrome.
<demirulez> Hi all, i'm unable to wake up my PC from suspend using the USB mouse. Trying this solution on Ubuntu 12.04.3 but no luck: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/220-ubuntu-resume-usb-hid . I can only resume through PWR Button, here are some logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6468990/
<demirulez> Any help is appreciated thanks
<xkernel> what does this mean "[pulseaudio] core-util.c: Failed to create secure directory (/run/user/1000/pulse): Permission denied" ?
<awesomess3> demirulez, is sleeping the same as suspension? Because on my Windows 8 I have to hit the POWER button in order to wake it up.
<demirulez> awesomess3: yes i'm referring to standby, not hybernation. By the way i tried resuming from suspend with USB mouse under Windows 7 and it's working, so it isn't a BIOS setting neither
<adanoob> hi all, need help with nvidia drivers and xconfig, Dell laptop with external monitor, under Guest user all is fine, I get use of both screens, under my user I get blank screen - help !! TIA
<theadmin> adanoob: Tried simply looking in System Settings -> Displays? One of them may be disabled.
<pimme> exit
<adanoob> yes, it seems main laptop screen might be disabled, but only under my user, not under guest, but I think Guest doesn't have access to seetings
<Adblocker> Hey guys. What do you think the best server software is to run in ubuntu? I am not doing anything sophisticated, just a web page.
<adanoob> is that changeable directly under xorg.config ?
<Adblocker> I don't want to use apache
<jinglescafe> I want to disable users / guests from installing software.
<jinglescafe> how do i do that
<bekks> !best | adanoob
<ubottu> adanoob: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bekks> jinglescafe: Users/guests have no permissions to install software.
<bekks> jinglescafe: Did you reinstall all clients, since your network intrusion yesterday?
<jinglescafe> it asks for password, its the same password as the user
<jinglescafe> The IT guy came in  and said everything is fine.
<bekks> I bet thats a lie. :)
<jinglescafe> we did reinstall ubuntu on a computer
<bekks> Yesterday you told us the IT guy will come over in more than a week, didnt you?
<Togusa> everything's fine! ..."the cd tray starts moving furiously"
<jinglescafe> i have jingle user with password, but I want that password not to work to install software
<Adblocker> query jinglescafe
<jinglescafe> I had to pay him extra to come
<bekks> adanoob: There is no need to query me, keep it in the channel please.
<adanoob> again I was not querying
<adanoob> you that is
<bekks> jinglescafe: And did you check every single computer?
<jinglescafe> so how do i stop user from installing software?
<adanoob> I was just making a case that I did not merit that thing you did
<jinglescafe> he checked them.
<bekks> adanoob: You wrote a query to me. Putting your name in front of a line is not querying, it is hilighting.
<bekks> jinglescafe: Users cant install software. Users dont have an account permitted to sudo.
<adanoob> bekks: I wrote a query to you ? was not aware of that
<adanoob> theadmin: can you help me re-enable my main laptop screen via command line ? TIA
<jinglescafe> ok, the login is jingels1, password is jingles1 , it is the same password to install software
<bekks> adanoob: Thats why I told you that there is no reason to do so, and that you please keep it in the channel. I didnt even read your query, since it was unwanted.
<jinglescafe> I want different password
<bekks> jinglescafe: ROFLMAO.
<jinglescafe> but not to login
<cezal> necesito ayuda. mi pc arranca con volumen al maximo
<bekks> jinglescafe: You actually give your users the password of the main account of the computer?
<demirulez> any suggestions regarding my pm-suspend issue please?
<Togusa> jinglescafe: you have to remove your user from the group that allows you to use sudo
<bekks> jinglescafe: You shoudl create a _guest_ account.
<Togusa> it's probably the "sudo" group
<Togusa> you can view the rules with this command: sudo visudo
<sperrhaken> jinglescafe: `sudo' and `admin' group according to /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/51-ubuntu-admin.conf , at least on 12.04
<zykotick9> sperrhaken: it's just sudo
<Togusa> do keep in mind that by doing so, you will no longer be able to use sudo
<bekks> jinglescafe: Reinstall ALL computers, and create an account "admin" when being asked. Keep the password secret, dont tell it anyone. Then, create a an account named "customer" and give it the password "customer". Do not add "customer" to the sudo group.
<Togusa> and you'll have to use 'su'
<adanoob> theadmin: hope you my last request to you re re-enable screen
<jinglescafe> okay, i will try
<bekks> jinglescafe: Anything else is unsafe, since all your customers dont even have to "hack" you, since they do know the administrative password.
<Togusa> jinglescafe: on a side note, check out "tripwire"
<jinglescafe> my customers will never hack me, they are just young children mostly!
<bekks> jinglescafe: Yesterday, one did.
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, any comments?
<Togusa> you can replicate the base system on a VM, create a database, then use it on the machines you think are no longer safe (offline, possibly)
<geoffmcc> jinglescafe: you should never trust any user for any reason really
<bekks> jinglescafe: You should learn from that instead trying to secure compromised computers and sticking to some policy which isnt even worth to be called secure.
<jinglescafe> I can not get hacked, I got a link sys firewall router
<bekks> jinglescafe: ROFLMAO.
<sperrhaken> zykotick9: Doesn't the daemon request permission via polkit?  I guess the default user created during installation is usually not in the admin group, but it is part of `AdminIdentities'.
<zykotick9> bekks: ;)
<geoffmcc> I do believe jinglescafe is trolling at this point
<bekks> jinglescafe: Of course that small soho thingie can be hacked. In minutes, literally.
<theadmin> Agreed. Exterminate!
<bekks> geoffmcc: Seems so, yes.
<prokop> hello, pls, how i can sync sw between 2 PCs over Ubuntu SW center? Both logged on Ubuntu One account, both turned on, but I can't see differents in SW...  Ubuntu v13.10
<theadmin> prokop: Go to the "Installed" page, and enable Sync between computers in the File menu. Then you will see software from all your computers.
<jinglescafe> i tried tripwire and i t didn't work
<bekks> jinglescafe: Then you didnt configure it correctly.
<prokop> admin: I have it so, but I see only current pc on both PCs
<prokop> theadmin: I have it so, but I see only current pc on both PCs
<bekks> jinglescafe: First, reinstall all your computers as I told you. Otherwise, you will run compromised computers - and personally, I will not support you doing so.
<Togusa> he's just trolling =)
<Togusa> jinglescafe: try with more unicorns
<bekks> and circles of salt around them.
<theadmin> prokop: Uh. Well, there should be a bar on the left where you can choose the PC you want to view the software on.
<jinglescafe> I will use my clonezilla box to pxe install all the computers
<prokop> theadmin: I know... but there is only current pc, not the second or others what I see on my Ubuntu One page
<bekks> jinglescafe: Install a clean instance, not some existing box.
<theadmin> prokop: Hm. That's weird. I dunno why that might happen.
<prokop> theadmin: both are logged on same account in Ubuntu one
<jinglescafe> what version should i use , preferably with a good working Firefox
<theadmin> prokop: It *should* work, maybe the sync servers are down? I'm not sure if there are specific ones for that, though
<prokop> theadmin: could it be with my home network?
<zykotick9> prokop: you might want to ask in the #ubuntuone channel?
<jojoa1997> can someone help me with installing propriety driver?
<prokop> zykotick9: ok, thx, I didnt know about this channel, I installed Ubuntu 2 days before, thx
<bekks> jinglescafe: 12.04
<prokop> theadmin: thx u
<jojoa1997> i have ubuntu 13.10 and a readon 4025 card
<jojoa1997> or is it 4250
<jinglescafe> one of the patrons said elementaryos, other said fedora.
<jojoa1997> can anyone help? the internet didnt do me any good
<ikonia> jinglescafe: where is the photo
<ikonia> jinglescafe: you never sent the photo of your "hacked" internet cafe
<jinglescafe> i sent it to rory like he asked
<ikonia> no you didn't
<bekks> jinglescafe: rory never got something, so you didnt send it.
<ikonia> jinglescafe: the questions/attitude you are showing in this channel makes it hard to believe what you are saying is true and that you are not just trolling this channel for fun/to waste time
<bekks> jinglescafe: Which "patrons"?
<pfifo> Hi everyone
<gassho> hi pfifo
<demolition_> Hi pfifio.
<adanoob> guys, i really need some help, why would a screen work under Guest but be blanked under my user ? X settings seen under Guest seems fine...
<demolition_> Vanilla icecream is good.
<pfifo> adanoob: have you tried deleting your ~/.Xauthority file and then logging in?
<jinglescafe> okay, i posted pic
<jinglescafe> http://bit.ly/cijpal
<adanoob> pfifo: no, will attempt that thanks
<demolition_> Have you tried deleting /ubuntu from a command prompt?
<adanoob> pfifo: deleted file, now rebooting
<geoffmcc> adanoob: nvidia?
<adanoob> geoffmcc: yes, nvidia
<demirulez> Hi all, i'm unable to wake up my PC from suspend using the USB mouse. Trying this solution on Ubuntu 12.04.3 but no luck: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/220-ubuntu-resume-usb-hid . I can only resume through PWR Button, here are some logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6468990/
<geoffmcc> adanoob: you said you have a monitor hooked up as well right?
<demolition_> Nvidia works better on Xubuntu for me than my Ati 4550.
<adanoob> geoffmcc: yes but it's having other issues as well, I only get an image on it intermittenly (not a problem witrh the monitor) maybe.. with the VGA port
<geoffmcc> adanoob: so your using vga and not dvi then
<adanoob> pfifo: even with .Xauth deleted, screen still comes up blank
<adanoob> geoffmcc: yes, definitely
<geoffmcc> adanoob: okay, not what i was thinking.
<adanoob> geoffmcc: my laptop does not even have a dvi outport
<pfifo> adanoob: create a new user and see it the new user operata\es properly
<adanoob> pfifo:  is that really needed? I mean, user guest works just fine
<adanoob> pfifo: can I create a new user with user Guest ?
<bekks> adanoob: no.
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 on the login scren, you can login there and create a user. Or su to your user then make a user in the terminal
<pfifo> adanoob: id say start a fresh home directory, something with your dot files is causing problems
<adanoob> oh boy.. ok looking up how to create new user with command line
<ActionParsnip> Pfifo: what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | adanoob easy
<ubottu> adanoob easy: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<lostincake> hello
<pfifo> ActionParsnip: adanoob, upon logging in, is presented with a completly blank screen... however his guest account works fine.
<pfifo> ActionParsnip: hows it going
<lostincake> so, by trying to upgrade to boost 1.54  ... I've broken apt-get
<lostincake> now it wont remove or add anything :/
<ActionParsnip> Pfifo: thanks. Yeah not bad. Just watched the rugby. Annoying
<adanoob> ok, how do I got back to the GUI logon screen - from the current command line ?
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: what session do you log into? Which release?
<pfifo> ctrl-alt-f7
<adanoob> latest 13.x release went there via Ctl+Alt+f1
<zykotick9> pfifo alt+f7 really ;)
<adanoob> no, if I ctl-alt-f7 I go back to my blank screen remember ? :-)
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: install xfce4 in your console, then log into thatbsession. Is it ok?
<rwc2> any comments to my above post?
<lostincake> getting "trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/quickbook', which is also in package libboost1.53-tools-dev 1.53.0-6+exp3ubuntu8"
<lostincake> seems like a "Fix was released" but not sure what that means
<adanoob> what? install xfce ? I rather reboot sheesh...
<ActionParsnip> Lostincake: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: you can use the xfce session to resolve the issue with your account. Please learn to read between the lines a little
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: think about it
<ActionParsnip> Rwc2: what is the issue
<sandman13> why can't i reset unity?
<bekks> sandman13: "Reset" in what way?
<lostincake> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> i guess there's the command 'unity --reset'
<ActionParsnip> Sandman13: sure you can, its software wiyh stored settings. Why would you not be ablento reset settings in any OS for any application
<rwc2> ActionParsnip, i am trying to have rfkill list all say 'hard blocked: yes' for all.  here are two pastes separated by '-------------------', one with wifi toggle key off, the second with it on, thanks http://pastebin.com/btebEYcs
<sandman13> ActionParsnip it freezes says no core found and something like that
<ActionParsnip> Lostincake: you can force install the deb and the file crossover will be ignored
<lostincake> just through dpkg?
<ActionParsnip> Lostincake: yes
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: how are you trying to reset unity? ans what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Rwc2: why are you using sudo if you are root?
<ActionParsnip> Rwc2: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<niru> hii
<rwc2> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> rwc2  no need for sudo, if you are root
<ActionParsnip> Rwc2: does the system have a switch or shortcut combo to activate/deactivate wifi?
<rwc2> MonkeyDust, k
<niru> hhh
<sandman13> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 13.10 using command "sudo unity reset"
<rwc2> ActionParsnip, only a keyboard toggle, which doesn't make hard blocked: yes.  anything i can disable in the bios is diabled also
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: that is not the correct way: read http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<rwc2> disabled*
<ActionParsnip> Rwc2: try: sudo rfkill unblock all
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: can you pastebin the output of  modinfo ath9k
<adanoob> boy oh boy.. so I adduser guest2, then attmpt to log in and I get a blank screen for 2 or 3 seconds and then I get back to the login screen...
<geoffmcc> adanoob: are you using opensource drivers or nvidia binary?
<sandman13> hitsujiTMO: but i reset it earlier using that command
<adanoob> geoffmcc: no, the proprietaryones dont remember if 304 or the 17x something
<geoffmcc> adanoob: have you tried sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<hitsujiTMO> sandman13: the command you are thinking of is: unity --reset                and that is for pre 13.04.     you just reran unity and got lucky
<adanoob> geoffmcc: yes, it wrote a brand new xorg.conf, tand it seems fine and it still works under guest user, not under my user
<lostincake> ActionParsnip, http://hastebin.com/raw/sikiyukuqa  --- stll the same problem
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, i added it to my first paste at the top http://pastebin.com/LsrqRetJ
<gartral> adanoob: 13.04 or 13.10?
<adanoob> gartral: 13.10
<awesomess3> adanoob, maybe try adding groups to your user as guest is associated with?
<ActionParsnip> Lostincake: add the option: --force-all
<gartral> adanoob: upgrade or fresh?
<theadmin> sandman13: To reset Unity on 13.04 and up, do dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<sandman13> running that theadmin
<adanoob> gartral: its a fresh one, but note It has been running fine for some time now, then suddenly...
<adanoob> gartral: well, fresh one with a /user from a prior version
<gartral> adanoob: Ah.. and let me guess.. when you log in to your user, the screen blanks for a few seconds and returns you to login promt, yea?
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: if you use xfce it is not compoziting and will be ok. You can then use the session to remove the Compiz or Unitybsettings then log off and log in to the Unity session and uninstall xfce. Makes sense to me
<adanoob> gartral: yep thats it with the new created user, with my existing user just gets blank and strays there
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: can you try: sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: have you also ran: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<gartral> adanoob: .Xauthority corruption!
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: make sure you own all your home directory
<lostincake> ActionParsnip, --force-depends?
<ActionParsnip> Lostincake: --force-all
<adanoob> no of course not, its not described in the pages I've seen, but ok, will try that . suppose you mean that for the newly created user right ?
<gartral> adanoob: before trying ActionParsnip try sudo rm /home/(your bad user)/.Xauthority*
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: do you run commands like 'sudo nautilus' and 'sudo gedit'
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, hard blocked: no still after issuing that command
<adanoob> huh wait now I'm lost
<lostincake> ActionParsnip, thanks much
<ActionParsnip> Rwc2: reboot to test
<lostincake> doing sudo apt-get install -f after that seemed to do the trick
<rwc2> ActionParsnip, k
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: do you run commands like the ones i gave?
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, what command would i use to reverse that, though?
<adanoob> gartral: which one of the bad users ? my user with blank or the new guest2 user with blank then login screen ?
<sandman13> hitsujiTMO: ran into after completing the steps but it did the work
<hitsujiTMO> rcw2: that won't persist a reboot
<gartral> adanoob: do that for both
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, can you elaborate?
<adanoob> gartral: I've already traied that for my user, did nothing
<adanoob> tried
<gartral> adanoob: then try it for your guest that's borked
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: that command is only for that instance. it is cleared when you reboot
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: run the chown command i gave
<truebattleaxe> is anyone using mir?
<MonkeyDust> truebattleaxe  #ubuntu-mir
<adanoob> ActionParsnip: you have to describe that in more baby steps please
<truebattleaxe> thanks monkey :P
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, ActionParsnip is suggesting i reboot, why?
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | truebattleaxe
<ubottu> truebattleaxe: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<adanoob> ActionParsnip: a lot of assumptions in there
<ActionParsnip> Rwc2: aplies the setting to the module
<gartral> last ActionParsnip
<gartral> oops
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: its a terminal command so its copying and pasting text. You can do that, right?
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: no. that command loads the module with that settings at that moment
<gartral> have you also ran: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER  $HOME
<gartral> adanoob: ^^^
<ActionParsnip> Hitsujitmo: ahh misread, thought you added it to a .conf file in /etc/modprobe.d
<adanoob> under shich user you want me to run that command ? am I supposed to replace USER with something ?
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: no run it as is
<adanoob> under which user ?
<adanoob> my user ?
<Laban> Does anyone in here know how best to copy loads of files that are hardlinked to eachother over to another machine?
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: yes. The user with issues
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: can you tell me why you're trying to get:   hard blocked: yes ????
<Laban> I'm using rsnapshot for backup and I need to replace the backup server.
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: are you trying to disable the wifi?
<Laban> So I want to transfer the daily backups and preserve links.
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, yes
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: you can blacklist ath9k and then no driver will load for that wifi adapter. will that do?
<Adblocker> Hey guys. Does ubuntu no longer support thttpd?
<theadmin> Laban: rsync has a "-l" option which will copy links as links.
<ActionParsnip> !info thttpd
<ubottu> Package thttpd does not exist in saucy
<adanoob> ok
<theadmin> Adblocker: What is "thttpd"?
<adanoob> ran the chown command, then what ? reboot ?
<ActionParsnip> Adblocker: let me check for changelog
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: yes
<streulma> hello, what is the best settings for Ubuntu 13.10 on a Macbook Pro Retina 15 inch, 2800px width ?
<MonkeyDust> http://www.acme.com/software/thttpd/
<gartral> theadmin: dunno that one, but the sound I made pronouncing it sounded like a bottle of water falling down steps
<Laban> theadmin: Hm... I will have to look at that.
<Adblocker> ActionParsnip: Do you have any replacement suggestions? theadmin: It is a simple web server
<streulma> I like to run Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro
<awesomess3> Adblocker, looks like you'll have to install thttpd a different way: https://github.com/skybert/ece-scripts/issues/81
<theadmin> Adblocker: lighttpd is very light, too.
<ActionParsnip> Adblocker: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thttpd/+changelog
<mguy> How light is say nginx in comparison?
<A-L-G> I would use xammap for the web server
<ActionParsnip> Adblocker: apache2 maybe
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, i'd also like to increase security by blocking wifi penetration, i see hard-blocked: no as a security issue, even through soft-blocked: yes.  is blacklisting ath9k the best i can do via software?
<theadmin> A-L-G: XAMPP is not a webserver, it's a LAMP-pack. And it's recommended against using it on Ubuntu.
<adanoob> ActionParsnip: rebooted, still blank screen  (all my files in $HOME were alreasy owned by my user)
<truebattleaxe> oh ya i did have an issue. when I updated everything on kde  somehow i lost the volume control on the top bar.  I also am unable to use the volume controls on my keyboard. however it works in gnome
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: do you run GUI commands withbsudo, like nautilus?
<adanoob> don't think so can try
<A-L-G> or you can do it mysql php5 and all that but if you not that good at ubuntu i would just do xmmap
<ActionParsnip> Truebattleaxe: could use alsamixer in terminal
<adanoob> gsudo nautilus right ?
<rwc2> ActionParsnip, once i reboot, do you expect i might not have wifi?  if so, can you tell me how i can undo 'modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1' via the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: no, its a question not an instruction
<theadmin> adanoob: Do *not* run GUI commands with sudo, it's not recommended. It just might be the cause of your issue.
<truebattleaxe> thanks actionparsnip i'll try that right now
<ActionParsnip> Rwc2: if it was just that then it is not persistant
<adanoob> ActionParsnip: I was asking because I have to test to reply to you no ?
<adanoob> ActionParsnip: which command do I run in order to test if I can run GUI programs (under my user I suppose)
<rwc2> ActionParsnip, sorry, what is not then persistant
<gartral> adanoob: try gksudo
<alexandros_c> I need help cups is not recognizing my user name and password in ubuntu gnome 13.10 can anyone help me?
<adanoob> cannot open display
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: if the wifi adapter is soft blocked then it is disabled. soft and hard blocks are references to 2 different types of disabling methods for wifi adapters, not 2 different levels of disabling. hard bock refers to a hardware block ( physical switch ) where soft block refers to a soft key disbling ( acpi key / fn + f2)   the reason why you can't enable hard block is possibly because there is no hard block interface for that wifi adapter..
<hitsujiTMO> .. either way soft black is enough
<adanoob> Gtk-WARNING: cannot open display
<gordonjcp> adanoob: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> Rwc2: the command and setting are not stored, there are ways to make it persistant
<ActionParsnip> Rwc2: but that isnt
<hitsujiTMO> rwc2: if you want to permanently disable the the hardware then blacklisting the driver is enough. The kernel cannot interface with the divice if it has not driver to allow it to communicate with the device
<ResQue> i just booted up my ubuntu 13.10 but i dont see a gui only a terminal tty1 the last message on screen is "starting lightdm display manager". could someone please help me
<anders2123131> hello! I'm having trouble with my new ubuntu install. when installing the nvidia drivers I get a blank screen when booting in to the log screen. I've tried editing /etc/X11/xconf and setting UseDisplayDevice to DFP, but that doesnt work. I also tried setting it to CRT, but then I got could not write bytes: broken pipe. I've also tried another solution which involves purging nvidia drivers and
<anders2123131> reinstalling, with no luck. also I cant get into recovery mode (holding shift during boot doesn't work...)
<adanoob> ActionParsnip: gordonjcp I have a .Xsession-errors with following: init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning (several lines), then final line saying respawning too fast, stopped
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: great. Use that to search online to see what it means
<pfifo> alexandros_c: try 'sudo system-config-printer'
<anders2123131> I have a lap top with geforce 765M
<geoffmcc> adanoob: have you tried sudo mv .Xauthority .XauthorityBak
<adanoob> geoffmcc: basically deleting the thing rigt ?
<zykotick9> pfifo: is system-config-printer a GUI application?  if so, DON'T suggest/use sudo with it, use gksudo instead
<adanoob> geoffmcc: basically deleting the thing right ?
<geoffmcc> adanoob: and then restart
<geoffmcc> adanoob: well it will save it with .bak at end and at reboot will recreate
<adanoob> but I've done that  before
<adanoob> yes I figured that much :-)
<adanoob> but I've done that before, served noting
<adanoob> but I've done that before, served nothing
<adanoob> but
<adanoob> can do that again
<geoffmcc> adanoob: okay, cause i found http://askubuntu.com/questions/146137/login-screen-loops-unless-you-login-as-guest and i know you said your new account created was stuck in login loop
<ResQue> i am having issues booting the ubunt live dvd, all i get is a blank screen. i added the nomodeset and nouveau.modeset=0 as a kernel param and that got me as far as the tty but still no gui? i am not sure what to do next
<geoffmcc> adanoob: if you have done already, dont bother
<alexandros_c> thanks pfifo
<pfifo> alexandros_c: try 'gksudo system-config-printer' (happy zykotick9?)
<BluesKaj> ResQue. startx
<BluesKaj> ResQue. if that fials , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then run startx again
<dewdude> Hi, i've got PPTPD running on my machine; and so far I've been able to connect to it locally; but I'm trying to figure out the iptables rule for making sure they're also internet access over it....i mostly want to use it as a way of just plunking an extra computer on the lan.
<ResQue> BluesKaj: thank you i will give that a try now
<geoffmcc> adanoob: after you did that did you try your guest2 account to see if display worked or was it before you created the new guest2 account
<dewdude> my issue is I have a network bridge running wlan0 to eth0; do i assign the iptables rules to br0 or keep them on eth0?
<adanoob> geoff. was before guest2
<adanoob> geoffmcc: Guest2 still doesn't work, and my user after deleting .Xauthority is in same condition
<ANub> hey guys!! pk.archive.ubuntu.com is down for some months now. How to inform ubuntu to remove it from its databases???
<geoffmcc> adanoob: i had a problem with blank screen after login when first started using 13.10. but what worked for me did not seem to work for you. I am going to bail out now, dont want to cause you more issues
<rwc2> hitsujiTMO, ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Anub: switch server to the main server. Maybe its just been worked on presently
<adanoob> ok, changing strategies, how do I go back to standard non-accelrated drivers from tre command line ?
<geoffmcc> adanoob: only other suggestion would be http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: what video chip do you use?
<adanoob> don't know at the top of my head besides Nvidia
<zykotick9> adanoob: step 1) mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup 2) remove the blacklist for nouveau (sorry i don't remember the file)
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: echo "blacklist nvidia" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> Adanoob: rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have one
<adanoob> oh I have plenty of backups
<zykotick9> adanoob: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (thank you ActionParsnip) remove the blacklist nouveau from that file (you DON'T need to blacklist nvidia)
<ANub_> hey guys!! pk.archive.ubuntu.com is down for some months now. How to inform ubuntu to remove it from its databases???
<adanoob> one minut while I painstakinglycopy the instruction for one PC to another
<ActionParsnip> Anub_: i suggest you report a bug. Might be a DNS issue
<Laban> theadmin: rsync -l for symlinks and -H for hardlinks... Only problem then is that I cannot take the whole backup-folder all at once. The machine runs out of ram.
<ANub_> <ActionParsnip> it is resolved all right.............perhaps hosting company has forgotten about it..:)
<Laban> It's about a million files, times 40 copies, so it needs to keep track of a few link entries...
<ActionParsnip> Anub_: how do you know? Are youbaware of what the right IP should be?
<ANub_> <ActionParsnip> I'm aware about the company and their IP ranges
<ActionParsnip> Anub_: if it resolves it doesnt mean it will work. You could be getting the wrong IP via DNS and it needs updating on the authoritive server
<ActionParsnip> Anub_: then report a bug
<adanoob> ok nouveau is not blacklisted at the blacklist.conf
<adanoob> and Nvidia was not blacklisted
<ANub_> <ActionParsnip> I've uploaded the issue on ubuntu website. In technical support form
<adanoob> ok, I'm gonna try this here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<ResQue> i am looking at my xorg.0.log file and i noticed the this error: "screens found but no with usable configuration" i am stuck in tty1, with no GUI and could really do with some help on what to do next
<PeterME> Hi, quick question. I have a constant HDMI link to the living room TV. I've created keyboard shortcuts to switch between my desktop screens and the TV. Problem is that whenever the TV is turned on Ubuntu will auto detect that a new screen is attached and add it to my screen. This has started to became an annoyance as I live with three other people whe tend to turn the TV on and  off quite often. Does anyone know how to turn off this
<PeterME> feature?
<ResQue> i was thinking maybe if i install the nvidia closed source drivers that might help, but i am unsure what package to install, i did a apt-cache search and found quite a few drivers and setting file, does anyone know what package i should install?
<ActionParsnip> Peterme: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<He4dShOt> hi! anyone know if I can get the name of a wired connection? something like ESSID in wireless?
<gartral> He4dShOt: wired connections don't work like that, you can, however get the MAC Adress of the router
<ActionParsnip> He4dshot: wired connections dont have names
<PeterME> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ResQue> He4dShOt: you could get the mac address of your network card, and the mac address of the routers on the network
<ActionParsnip> Peterme: and what video chip?
<He4dShOt> and what about the name I gave in network manager?
<BluesKaj> ResQue. which graphics card ?
<gartral> He4dShOt: that's local to your account on your machine
<ResQue> He4dShOt: there is also the local dns server if you are running one, maybe on the router would give you a reverse look up name based on your ip address/subnet of your network
<ResQue> BluesKaj: i have an nvidea 8600m GT
<ResQue> BluesKaj: the m stands for mobile, this is a laptop
<PeterME> [AMD/ATI] Cayman PRO [Radeon HD 6950]
<He4dShOt> ResQue, like nslookup [name of the machine
<BluesKaj> ResQue. don't have dual gpus I hope (Optimus) ?
<PeterME> ActionParsnip: [AMD/ATI] Cayman PRO [Radeon HD 6950]
<ResQue> He4dShOt: yes if you are running a windows network you may also get the netbios (sort of like a network name, but not really, its more a collection of machines), netbois was replaced with SMB i think, im not sure i would have to google it and i cant right now
<ResQue> BluesKaj: i am not sure, i think the answer is no, i have never seen that mention anywhere in any settings or on the box, plus i think thats a name given to laptop with the intel and nvidea cards. this mother board does not have an onboard gpu
<BluesKaj> ResQue. mother board does not have an onboard gpu , that's different, never heard of that
<ResQue> BluesKaj: yes, there is an MMX socket though, and the nvidea card plugs in to there. im am 100% sure of that i was suppried at first as well
<gartral> BluesKaj: I have, certain ASUS boardds lack one, and many m-ITX boards have a half-depth slot for a GPU..
<ResQue> i am going to try and install nvidia-current and try and run startx again, i am guessing this issue is driver related but this is the first time i have boot a ubuntu dvd and it hasnt worked
<Corsanico> buonasera, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<LjL> !it | Corsanico
<ubottu> Corsanico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Corsanico> Thank you
<Ziber> Does the order of interfaces listed in /etc/network/interfaces have any effect on the way they are created? Having a bit of interesting behavior with a bridge.
<LjL> you're welcome
<anders___> n1 who can help with some nvidia trouble=
<anders___> ?
<ResQue> ok so i just tried to install the nvidea drivers and i get this error message now in xorg.0.log "Failed to init the nvidia graphics GPU at pci 1:0:0 please check your kernel log" never seen this before any tips?
<ResQue> anders___: i am not sure i can help, but try reading the /var/log/xorg.0.log
<ResQue> anders___: you could also try adding the follow kernal params from inside grub: nomodeset 1915modeset=0
<drchaos__> Здрасьте
<PeterME> ActionParsnip: What do you think?
<drchaos__> hello
<folivora> Hello, I had Alps/TouchPad and it is failing, I can't click on icons, pointer works but with clicks it wont work
<anders___> thx ResQue, but Im really new at this, so I'm not sure what your asking of me right now
<anders___> I have a new install now, and I just installed the newest drivers using PPA, I'll try a reboot now
<drchaos__> Hey guys, my xubuntu cant see my mobile phone, can someone help?
<ResQue> anders___: google nomodeset nvidia and you should find a good tutorial, i am also very new.
<folivora> I have tried different solutions, but still it is failing. With normal drivers it is regonized as PS/2 mouse
<adanoob> There's a lot of this going on apparetly: https://www.google.com/search?q=nvidia%20ubuntu%2013.10%20blank%20screen&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=np&source=hp
<drchaos__> hey I'm a new guy help me please
<subz3r0> !ask | drchaos__
<ubottu> drchaos__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smaudet> adanoob, can't view the link what is it?
<anders__> seems the install using PPA worked :) dno how I can find out if it's installed though :)
<smaudet> something to do with nvidia?
<adanoob> tons of reports of blank screen with nvidia drivers after upgrade or update to 13.10 !
<basil1x> drchaos__, You've set both xubuntu and your phone to search?
<smaudet> Is it the bios bug?
<adanoob> tons !! tons of lost hours !
<smaudet> i.e. the one where you have to turn up your brightness?
<smaudet> I wasted a day with 13.04 figuring that one out
<smaudet> or is this different?
<adanoob> totally different
<drchaos__> <basil1x>, system see the cdrom drive with windows driver. Phone on androind and it setted on usb drive mode.
<smaudet> Got a fairly serious bug myself, anyone know where I can go to get help with ecryptfs?
<smaudet> I'd give you a bug link but none of my browsers work and ecryptfs is screwing my drive
<basil1x> Driver?  what do you want to do with the phone?  Bluetooth connection, I assumed.
<drchaos__> how to paste nick quick in XCHAT?
<smaudet> Specifically there is a random data corruption going on
<anders__> installed nvidia using ppa, got opengl not supported when opening steam....
<hitsujiTMO> !tab | drchaos__
<ubottu> drchaos__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<drchaos__> <basil1x>, i want to replace music from he device to hdd
<basil1x> You should be able to do that with just bluetooth, no?
<basil1x> drchaos__, ^
<basil1x> No need for a windows driver for that.
<drchaos__> <basil1x>, theresno blutooth on my notebook
<basil1x> Ah.
<drchaos__> I USE USB
<drchaos__> oh
<drchaos__> sry
<drchaos__> i still didnt understandow to paste nick in xchat
<basil1x> drchaos__, can you pastebin 'lsusb' please?
<smaudet> drchaos__, start typing your nick
<smaudet> halfway through hit TAB
<drchaos__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<drchaos__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<drchaos__> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<drchaos__> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 09da:054f A4 Tech Co., Ltd
<drchaos__> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0489:c00b Foxconn / Hon Hai
<FloodBot1> drchaos__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smaudet> so basiTAB -L basil1x
<drchaos__> <smaudet> tab dont wor
<ANub_> drchaos__ !! you can select a nick , then ctrl+c, and then ctrl+v in the chat
<drchaos__> k
<smaudet> drchaos__, then there's something else wrong, I suggest you check preferences.
<drchaos__> <ANub_, how to do it more quickly?
<basil1x> Pastebin.org, drchaos__ Don't put all that in channel
<ANub_> drchaos__ !! thats pretty quick for me :) ....
<drchaos__> I start type nick, it displays the variants to chhose but when I click on them nothing happens
<drchaos__> oh i press tab of course
<basil1x> No click... that means you need to type more.
<BluesKaj> drchaos__. use the tab key
<drchaos__> basil1x,
<drchaos__> Yeah it works thx
<fixmypc956> how do I what directories I have and on what device
<drchaos__> basil1x, so what can I do with my trouble?
<basil1x> fixmypc956, What is it you need?  That was not very clear.
<ANub_> fixmypc956, mount
<ANub_> fixmypc956, df -h
<drchaos__> basil1x, and what had I do when yo asked me to paste lsusb?
<basil1x> drchaos__, you should see the phone as a drive in Nautilus.
<fixmypc956> I have ubuntu on USB DRIVE and a 1 TB hard drive for storage
<drchaos__> theres thunar
<smaudet> guys what's the command to ignore a directory when using the find command?
<smaudet> -ignore?
<drchaos__> maybe try nautilus?
<Foxhoundz> Guys I need help
<basil1x> drchaos__, I need to see lsusb to tell if it can see your phone
<Foxhoundz> I've completed destroyed the permissions for /var/www
<Foxhoundz> and now my web page isn't displaying
<fixmypc956> I somehow created /home on hard drive but never check that /home was in initial install of ubuntu
<basil1x> Thunar should show it as well, drchaos__
<PeterME> Trying again as ActionParsnip went silent. I have a constant HDMI link to the living room TV. I've created keyboard shortcuts to switch between my desktop screens and the TV. Problem is that whenever the TV is turned on Ubuntu will auto detect that a new screen is attached and add it to my screen. This has started to became an annoyance as I live with three other people whe tend to turn the TV on and  off quite often. Does anyone know how
<PeterME> to turn off this feature? Running Ubunt 13.10 with a AMD/ATI Cayman PRO Radeon HD6950.
<drchaos__> basil1x, what wave I do to let you see?
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: make sure the web server process owner can read and execute files in the directory, and you'll be fine
<Foxhoundz> ikonia: the server is apache, which I assume is part of the www-data group
<Foxhoundz> So I don't understand why it's not able to execute files under it
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: most likley yes
<drchaos__> basil1x, you said dont paste it in chat
<adanoob> damm! this video problem is taking me to pluck my hair out !! after removing all X and Nvidia, going to Noveau all was good only slow as molasses, processed to install the binary driver and now I only see the GUI mouse cursor... but the screen is sort of blacked out...
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: follow the directory through from the top level to the file and make sure the user can read+execute the files/directories
<basil1x> Paste your entire lsusb at pastebin and just post the link here.
<basil1x> drchaos__, ^
<Foxhoundz> And ls-l is returning a weird permission structure I've never seen before
<adanoob> coisinha da prima !!
<Foxhoundz> -rw-r-Sr--  1 dev www-data   10585 Oct  7 19:34 wp-settings.php
<drchaos__> basil1x, have I do it by lines or something?
<Foxhoundz> What the hell is S
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: just change it to the correct permissions
<ikonia> Foxhoundz: 751 should be enough
<zykotick9> smaudet: see -prune in "man find"
<drchaos__> basil1x, oh i understand sry
<drchaos__> basil1x, sec
<smaudet> zykotick9, are you sure about that? that looks like it prunes ALL directories, I just want to prune a SINGLE directory
<Moeh> Hello, I have the following problem: I always get a DISK FULL error and df shows: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root   1265372 1228632         0 100% / However the disk size is 3gb. How can I fix this?
<ikonia> Moeh: extend the volume
<drchaos__> basil1x, http://pastebin.com/z5G1yYBp
<smaudet> zykotick9, nvm I think I answered my question
<zykotick9> smaudet: i haven't tried it or used it but " -prune True; if the file is a directory, do not descend into it." sounds perfect... best of luck.
<basil1x> drchaos__, Ta.  Looking now.
<Ziber> I have a network bridge setup, xenbr0 and p1p1 (which, for some reason, is the name of my physical interface). Oddly, both apepar to have IP addresses. If I remove the IP from p1p1 (since it seems to be a DHCP IP), will I lose connectivity?
<smaudet> zykotick9, thanks!
<Moeh> ikonia: I already did, didn't help
<drchaos__> basil1x, i didnt heard about pastebin ever)
<ikonia> Moeh: how did you extend it
<Rarrikins> Is there a site that allows viewing the source code for packages?
<Ziber> I've duplicated this scenario on a VM, but I only get one IP address, not both.
<drchaos__> basil1x, nice resourse
<Moeh> ikonia: It's a vm so I create a bigger vdi file, cloned the old
<ikonia> Moeh: that's not what I said to do
<Moeh> ikonia: I did that before already :)
<basil1x> drchaos__, Is the phone powered on and plugged into the USB?
<ikonia> Moeh: your logical volume is full - you need to extend the logical volume to use more disk and extend the file system once the volume is extended
<ikonia> Moeh: ok so "how did you extend the volume"
<cal-el> when pushing "open link" on internet adresses i terminal only firefox opens, but not the link. Any ideas?
<drchaos__> basil1x, no, repeat with connected?
<basil1x> Yup, drchaos__
<drchaos__> basil1x, sry, yes it connected
<drchaos__> basil1x, blind eyes
<drchaos__> =)
<basil1x> drchaos__, It appears to not see the phone at all then. :(
<drchaos__> basil1x, but why does i see cdrom with driver?
<drchaos__> it
<drchaos__> basil1x, and ca you tell why it appears so?)
<fixmypc956> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6469669/   thats after I run df -h
<basil1x> drchaos__, You have a cdrom and a phone, yes?  Its' ability to see one has absolutely no bearing on its' ability to see the other.
<fhf> Hi all. I'm running LibreOffice version 4.0.4 and I have problems with MediaWiki publishing. I do have libreoffice-wiki-publisher installed. When I try to add a server it fails saying "Cannot establish connection to MediaWiki". Mediawiki is installed in http://docs.local/ any ideas how to fix it?
<drchaos__> basil1x, no.. windows see two drives and a cdrom when i connect my phone to usb
<drchaos__> basil1x, and xubutu see only cdrom
<basil1x> drchaos__, OK... I get it now.
<drchaos__> basil1x, cdrom is flash drive, but sistem recognize it as cdrom
<basil1x> Does the phone have a memory card?
<basil1x> drchaos__, What make and model is this phone, pls?
<drchaos__> basil1x, Sharp sh-530U
<zykotick9> fhf: you might wand to try asking in the #libreoffice channel
<fhf> zykotick9: I've tried without success.
<basil1x> drchaos__, Looking that up to see if there's something special you have to do... give me a few minutes here.
<drchaos__> basil1x, can you answer me by email please, i have to go now
<drchaos__> basil1x, or I can find you here later when I come
<drchaos__> ?
<drchaos__> basil1x, can I?
<adanoob> these video problems are making me do the unthinkable... I'm actually browsing the website from the "evil empire" checking for licence prices...
<DJones> drchaos__: What version of Ubuntu are you using, from what I can see the phone you've got is Android 4.0, from memory, with 4.0, google changed the method of connection to MTP which wasn't accessible with versions of Ubuntu prior to 13.04
<fixmypc956> is this how this is suppose to be? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6469714/
<wilornel> Hey guys, my sound is not working after I come back of hibernation/sleep. I tried many solutions offered on the web and by Ubuntu itself, but none of them worked. Could someone go through the problem with me or should I check at a certain guide you have knowledge of?
<fixmypc956> or how can I erase /home from 1TB hard drive partition
<basil1x> drchaos__, Sorry, there's nothing I can do.  Someone else might be able to help.
<drchaos__> basil1x, xubuntu 12.04 lts. android 4.2
<DJones> drchaos__: If your using 12.10 or earlier of xubuntu, then its not that easy to connect, I used to install Airdroid on my Galaxy S3 which had ICS (android 4.0) installed and then connect via wifi rather than cable
<hitsujiTMO> fixmypc956: thats a pretty normal setup. why do you not want /home mounted on the other partition?
<drchaos__> basil1x, is there latest versions of xubuntu?
<xangua> drchaos__: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html this might be useful
<basil1x> drchaos__, 13.10 is the latest xubuntu.
<fixmypc956> I do want that /home on that partition
<McBrisket> can ubuntu's 'startup disk s creator' use non-ubuntu .ISO files. such as fedora?
<fixmypc956> but I never removed the one that gets  made with the initial install
<wilornel> I had many problems with my Ubuntu installation on that new laptop which came with Windows 8(which implies UEFI). For example, my laptop could not find any wireless connections. Now, the standalone OS is booting in Legacy mode, which is why wireless works fine, but my sound system still does not work AFTER HIBERNATION/SLEEP
<drchaos__> basil1x, link bad
<zykotick9> McBrisket: no, only *buntu family.  unetbootin perhaps?
<xangua> McBrisket: not that I am aware off, but you can use unetbootin
<drchaos__> basil1x, no its good
<drchaos__> basil1x, Im bad)
<basil1x> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<McBrisket> zykotick9 , xangua thanks.
<zykotick9> drchaos__: fyi, you ARE on the latest LTS version...
<hitsujiTMO> fixmypc956: you would have to boot a live distro to fix it. then move the contents from that partition to the folder of /home on sdb1 and remove the entry for /dev/sdb1 from fstab ( or move its mount point)
<nashant> Hey, I'm trying to set up sftp for existing users so have added them to group sftpusers and added this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6469738/ to my sshd_config, but it broke my regular ssh. I assume it's something to do with the ChrootDirectory. How do I get both ssh and sftp working for existing users?
<drchaos__> basil1x, so I need to get 13.10 to use my phone with xubuntu?
<basil1x> Though installing normal ubuntu and then sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop is my preferred method.
<drchaos__> basil1x, i got
<xangua> drchaos__: or read the link I mentioned to you
<basil1x> I would, drchaos__ It seems there's no easy way without upgrading to 13.04 at least.  And I'd go for the full 13.10.
<drchaos__> xangua, thanks i ll try
<drchaos__> basil1x, i prefer lts, i am not linuxoid)
<drchaos__> basil1x, someday I got 9.04 and after updates I really stopped to love linux)
<Guest88825> witam ! czy ktoś pisze po polsku ?
<basil1x> pl! Guest88825
<drchaos__> basil1x, and now I just want stable system to work
<basil1x> Oops no polish support thingie
<gassho> !pl Guest82305
<peepsalot> is there a way to default totem to no subtitles when it loads?  everytime i try to change it in a movie it freezes
<wilornel> Anyone's got experience with things such as UEFI or sound drivers/systems?
<hitsujiTMO> !pl | Guest82305
<ubottu> Guest82305: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<drchaos__> basil1x, tell me please, is my choise best? (xubuntu 12.04)?
<gassho> :D
<Guest88825> dzięki pozdrawiam
<Guest82305> gassho, him
<basil1x> drchaos__, that's up to you, however, your phone seems to want newer than that.
<gassho> sorry
<gassho> too eager for tehTab
<drchaos__> basil1x, okay, ive got it. nthx and bye)
<basil1x> Laters, drchaos__
<wilornel> Hey guys, my sound is not working after I come back of hibernation/sleep. I tried many solutions offered on the web and by Ubuntu itself, but none of them worked. Could someone go through the problem with me or should I check at a certain guide you have knowledge of?
<gassho> whats a megabit
<basil1x> a reeley large bit?
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<gassho> no
<gassho> a kilobit is a large bit
<smaudet> Can anyone think of a good reason why my disk transfers might be slow? Moving from partition to partition on the same disk, I'm getting total 3000 KB/s
<smaudet> And occasional spurts of 18 MB/s
<gassho> and a terabyte is a small bit
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: what type of disk?
<smaudet> 7200 rpm SATA II Western Digital
<fhf> smaudet: is it a new disk or an older one. Older drives often become slow?
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: could be due to a crappy seek time
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: There is suspend to disk and suspend to ram. My problem occurs when the laptop screen is set flat on the keyboard, which suspend is it?
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, hmm ok thanks
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: thats suspend to ram
<wilornel> hitsujiTMO: What would syspend to disk look like?
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: is it transferring small files?
<wilornel> suspend*
<hitsujiTMO> wilornel: hibernation
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, yeah, I'm transferring a bunch of dev stuff out of an ecryptfs partition
<laptop> How do i make LXDE the default desktop environment, after installing it?
<smaudet> so mozilla firefox style source code
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: ahhhh even worse when encryption is involved
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, well I'm thinking of removing the ecryptfs entirely
<smaudet> its been crashing my desktop
<laptop> How do i make LXDE the default desktop environment, after installing it?
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, does LUKS suffer the same slow speeds?
<smaudet> partition to partition
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: basically , if your writing a small files, it needs to seek to that position on the hdd, this can take anywhere from 1 - 20ms for a seek. then your write the file, but with encryption it has to write a full block, and depending on the block size, that can be quite a bit of extra writing. then it has to seek back to the source, read the next file, then seek back to the write location, etc...
<laptop> How do i make LXDE the default desktop environment, after installing it?
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: the seek time is the big problem. with small files and hdds, it might be a good idea to to setup a ramdisk (i think tmpfs is a ramdisk)  and copy to the ramdisk and then copy form there back to the hdd on the new location
<ubuntuaddicted> is there a easy seamless way to switch back and forth from the open source radeon and fglrx drivers?
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: your ramdisk suggestion seems overly complicated... personally i'd throw rsync at it (and it takes, as long as it takes) ;)
<laptop> How do i make LXDE the default desktop environment, after installing it?
<zykotick9> laptop: probably from your login menu (lightdm)
<Nono> Hi, how do i install Wikipedia on Ubuntu10.04 ?
<laptop> zykotick9: Yes, but that will be *session only* thing
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: well, if rsync buffers large groups of small files before writhing then yeah it would work, but otherwise using a tmpfs can server as a decent buffer
<laptop> I want to make it the default DE
<zykotick9> laptop: ? i've never used lightdm (but there must be a way)
<hitsujiTMO> laptop do you want to set it globally or just for a user?
<basil1x> If you start LXDE, it will be default until you start another DE.
<BluesKaj> zykotick9. how do you login ?
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: getty ;)
<hitsujiTMO> laptop if you want to set it globally try: sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s LXDE
<BluesKaj> ahh , zykotick9 , just o be different or is there some advantage ?
<ubuntuaddicted> there's a lot of open gl libraries to ensure get removed etc etc if you're running a 64bit OS but also run steam since it's 32bit. So removing the fglrx driver can be complex. I wish there was a script I could run that would remove all the fglrx stuff, install and activate the radeon driver (would need to logout and back in) so I can play Painkiller Hell and Damnation and then when im done playing that game, remove the radeon and reins
<ubuntuaddicted> tal fglrx (logout and back in)
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: i don't have a DE either, juse xorg+awesome ;)  it's a resource/personal preference situation
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, not sure what I want a ramdisk for...unless you mean I should work in RAM? e.g. for small files?
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, I might just switch to LUKS with a similar setup to what I have right now, its just this ecryptfs corruption is unacceptable, ubuntu devs haven't fixed it for over a year by the looks of it
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: it can act like a buffy, so you're not constantly seeking( you're wasting about 1 second per 50 files just on seek time alone)
<smaudet> And I can't find any ecryptfs devs
<smaudet> or help
<hitsujiTMO> s/buffy/buffer
<mapreri> Hi! Does somebody remember what's the name of the package that reveal the change of the terminal resolution the change consequently the number of columns and rows accordingly?
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, ok, but is that complicated to setup? And it won't help me with mass file transfer
<smaudet> I understand the idea of a buffer but if its just another mounted fs I'm not sure how I can take advantage of it...
<zykotick9> mapreri: are you using nomodeset currently?  nvidia/ati hardware?
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: try what zykotick9 suggested and use rsync. if it buffers then it will help
<e2xistz> Is Ubuntu doing anything about the suspend dialog window appearing every time after resume?
<Garmeer> To me, ubuntu is synonymous with unity, I don't understand how other *buntu distros are in any way similiar to the unity version
<Garmeer> can someone explain this?
<mapreri> zykotick9: I ssh on a lxc container inside a vps. Anyway my current desktop uses an nvidia card with mir....
<zykotick9> smaudet: with rsync, it can even resume copying of what you've copied so far :)
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, zykotick9 ok I'll look into it, but A) I'm dealing with the ecryptfs issue first, I'll fix rsync/ramdisks later
<zykotick9> mapreri: none ;)
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: you're probably already using a tmpfs. /run is typically mounted as tmpfs.   some setups have /tmp mounted as tmpfs.
<xangua> Garmeer: to me ubuntu is synonymus of use any desktop you want
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, right, I think I am, but most files don't write to /run
<Garmeer> xangua: but how are kubuntu and ubuntu similiar?
<mapreri> zykotick9: ??
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: lol true, i'm just saying as an example
<xangua> Garmeer: that they are ubuntu, do you have an ubuntu support question¿
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, zykotick9 will either of you be in tomorrow? I'll probably setup the new encryption/tmp directories tomorrow.
<BluesKaj> Garmeer. they use the same ubuntu "core "
<zykotick9> mapreri: if you're connecting via-ssh though, i don't think setting your console resolution will help either.  I have no idea what to suggest for that, sorry.  best of luck.
<smaudet> s/in/in here/
<Garmeer> BluesKaj: what do you mean by "core"?
<BluesKaj> Garmeer. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<smaudet> This move operation I'm not going to stop, which will take ~ 2-3 hours I suspect, and then I have to run my find operation on my encrypted directory X_X
<smaudet> Unless you think I could just decrypt my home directory without worrying about corruption?
<mapreri> zykotick9: AFAIK, it a problem of the remote system, that don't tell to the shell the change of resolution to let the shell change the columns and rows available.... But I don't remember what I have to install :| Thanks anyway :)
<zzxc> How bad of an idea is it to have a install with out swap partition?
<zzxc> For a server*
<smaudet> zzxc, not a bad one? I would think you need more (real) memory in a server
<smaudet> zzxc, unless you're not doing very much on your server, I don't think you generally want to be swapping all the time
<smaudet> zzxc, swap is just a cache
<smaudet> zzxc, the less caching you need to do, the better :)
<zzxc> smaudet: Yeah I know. Well the server will probably be pretty inactive. So for power consuption it may be better to have a swap parition.
<smaudet> zzxc, unused memory still uses power
<zzxc> smaudet: True.
<smaudet> zzxc, but on the other hand if you aren't doing much on your server if you have lots of swap then you can get away with having less physical memory
<smaudet> Which will save power
<zzxc> smaudet: Yeah thats my thought
<smaudet> just don't do something silly like have 16 GB of memory and a 32 GB swap
<smaudet> More like 2-4 GB memory and 8 GB of swap
<zzxc> smaudet: Yeah I think this machine only has 4gb of ram. Its an old atom mini-itx board/
<smaudet> 8 GB should be adequate
<smaudet> I'd take out 2 GB if you want to save some power
<smaudet> just run everything headless
<smaudet> zzxc, just make sure your network systems can handle/redirect your load
<zzxc> smaudet: Yeah. Well I have a few tb drives in there with some extra space on this I can alway just do a swapon command to make matters a little easier
<smaudet> zzxc, otherwise your server will easily go down
<cullen92> hi
<zzxc> smaudet: Its a home server for my use only. I was going to run a airplay server client, rtorrent, sftp and a personal github server on it. So its not like it's really going to be taxed.
<zzxc> It crashed a while back when doing a 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrade. I've been meaning to put an ssd in it so I'm installing server on a usb drive so as a temp thing.
<smaudet> zzxc, they have github servers?
<smaudet> zzxc, or did you just mean a git server?
<zzxc> smaudet: Yeah thats what I meant
<zzxc> Sorry
<smaudet> zzxc, no problem, I just wondered if github had gone open source :)
<smaudet> largest proprietary host of open source software there is...
<smaudet> is launchpad FOSS?
<smaudet> I forget.
<CygnusX1> Installed gvim-gnome...not showing in the Unity app launcher...how to get it in there?
<trism> smaudet: https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
 * smaudet waits for browser to open link
<kkkkkkk> hi all, is there any way in libre office to start from where i left off like feature
<kkkkkkk> just in Office in windows
<smaudet> kkkkkkk, #libreoffice
<kkkkkkk> smaudet: thanks
<smaudet> trism, finally got it to open, thanks. So that's a 'yes'.
<smaudet> 'bzr branch lp:launchpad'
<smaudet> 'git clone git:github' doesn't work :(
<smaudet> guess that should be'git clone github:github'
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: git clone git@github.com:user/project.git
<smaudet>  hitsujiTMO that's not github's source code though is it?
<homerjr> ubuntu 13.10 and empathy 3.8.4, i am not able to add a google talk account. I have been able to add other accounts without issue, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 557 kB, installed size 2762 kB
<smaudet> ok yeah damn screw ecryptfs
<smaudet> backup to an external drive I get 20MB/s constant
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, I was just wondering if there's a simple way to back up video drivers/
<smaudet> And that's WHILE I'm already reading/writing from the same disk
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: ahh sorry. not sure of githubs src is available or in what package
<DreamPCs> I wanted to enable the additional drivers on my system but I want to back up the drivers before hand in case it screws up.
<ActionParsnip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105730/google-talk-account-not-working-with-empathy
<bekks> DreamPCs: Then you would have to take a full backup of your system.
<ActionParsnip> Homerjr: bit better http://helpforlinux.blogspot.co.uk/2009/06/there-is-no-official-google-talk.html
<DreamPCs> Would I seriously have to perform a full backup in order to just preserver video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> DreamPCs: you can always remove the driver if it doesnt work
<homerjr> thanks ActionParsnip
<DreamPCs> Ok, so I can revert back to the noveau drivers if I needed to?
<DreamPCs> I just don't want to hose the entire system.
<ActionParsnip> Homerjr: not seen those links?
<PeterME> Hi ActionParsnip, you quit before I got to respond and no one else seem able to help. The video chip I'm using is: [AMD/ATI] Cayman PRO [Radeon HD 6950] (guy who wanted to turn of autodetect for external monitor here)
<ActionParsnip> DreamPCs: then remove the driver packages installed. Thats all they are
<DreamPCs> Ok cool, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Peterme: is there a seting in the Tv?
<homerjr> i have, it is odd even after removing the account from Online Accounts or Messaging and VOIP, close the window and reopen it and the accounts are still there and in multiple
<PeterME> Could be, haven't checked. However someone else might want that feature on for the TV..
<PeterME> ActionParsnip ^
<ActionParsnip> Peterme: i believe its just the tv reacting to the input as it is told.
<PeterME> ActionParsnip: well, the TV is sending the signal. When it's turned on it sends the discover signal. My computer detects the TV and then changes it's screen config. The question is, how do I counteract this..
<ActionParsnip> Peterme: no idea but there may be a feature in the tv to ignore it. People will then need to switch the input manually (not much effort)
<DaleK5WHR> Is there a reason why chrome is not remembering being set as default browser? Using xfce desktop.
<PeterME> ActionParsnip: Not much effort for someone who knows how. For my technology challenged friends it will be..
<adanoob> ok, now I've dug deeper into pile of S**T and even the login screen is borked! how can I go into command line with apt-get access so I can reset the while X environment ? TIA
<ActionParsnip> Dalek5whr: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<PeterME> ActionParsnip: It's even set to off in the xrandr config..
<adanoob> while= whole
<ActionParsnip> Peterme: may be something you can use xorg.conf to stop
<DaleK5WHR> ActionParsnip: Linux Lite 1.0.6 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Dalek5whr: that isnt supported here
<PeterME> That's what I thought as well, but I don't know how to config it right. The extra screen is not even there..
<DaleK5WHR> ActionParsnip: I know but their support channel is always dead and it's derived from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dalek5WHR: ask in #linuxlite
<gassho> droooooooooooid
<DaleK5WHR> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll try again there, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dalek5WHR: none of the 'ubuntu based' distros are supported here, sorry
<DaleK5WHR> ActionParsnip: no prob
<ActionParsnip> Peterme: its going to be a lot of effort and trial and error
<adanoob> forget it , think I got it
<PeterME> ActionParsnip: Fun times ahead in other words..
<ActionParsnip> Peterme: exactly
<agmenor> hello/hallo!
<folsto> Hi, how do I enabled natural scrolling on Mouse? Checkmarking "Natural Scrolling" in Settings > Mouse * touch pad > Touchpad enabled it only on touchpad
<agmenor> Hi @folsto, I use natural scrolling too and this is how I did it: https://andym3.wordpress.com/2012/05/27/fixing-natural-scrolling-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<agmenor> Oh sorry I read your question too fast.
<syrious> I'm having trouble watching mkv files through vlc player and the stock videos program, has anyone else had a problem like this?
<syrious> it doesn't give me an error or anything like that, the programs just stop being responsive and won't play
<agmenor> @folsto in the comment section of the article I pointed to, there are instructions for normal USB mice.
<agmenor> @syrious have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<syrious> agmenor: not sure but I can try. gimme a minute
<syrious> agmenor: installing now, lemme see if that helps
<folsto> agmenor: sweet! one line fix worked perfectly, thanks!
<agmenor> @folsto you are welcome!
<syrious> agmenor: ok so I got that installed, but the files still aren't playing
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: also install gnome-mplayer
<syrious> actionparsnip: ok I will try that
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: did you also try different video output methods in VLC?
<syrious> actionparsnip: it says= ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<Hatiku> what requires have lastest ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !requirements | hatiku
<ubottu> hatiku: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: any PC post 2005 will run ubuntu :-)
<syrious> actionparsnip: I don't actually know anything about changing the outputs in vlc
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: its in the options. Try a few
<Hatiku> tableta bad run ubuntu :)
<Hatiku> tablets
<smaudet> syrious, oss, alsa, pulseaudio should be a few of the options
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: there are a few, X11 usually works.
<smaudet> for sound at least
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: ubuntuntouch is in development
<smaudet> x11 sounds like you are having video problems?
<Hatiku> 700 MHz processor (about Intel Celeron or better) 512 MiB RAM (system memory) its old information update this please
<hitsujiTMO> Hatiku: ubuntu will run on that actually
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: how is it old?
<Hatiku> lol no
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: the system or the info on the page?
<smaudet> So I discovered my car has libcurl installed on it, the other day. Does this mean it has an IP address?
<smaudet> It must mean that.
<Hatiku> Ubuntu requires > 2000 processor and 1024 ram min
<bekks> Hatiku: Thats not true.
 * smaudet wonders if he can install ubuntu on his car
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: hardly
<Hatiku> acer aspire one
<hitsujiTMO> Hatiku: you can run 13.10 with as little as 128mb ram and a 300mhz processor
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: i have 1.6GHz sempron which runs just fine
<Hatiku> 1.6 1 gb
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: use LXDE and you will get a more responsive OS
<Hatiku> netbook
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: instead of Gnome
<syrious> actionparsnip: ok, so the diffent output options don't seems to be working. I got gnome-mplayer installed but I can't get it to launch
<Hatiku> lubuntu bad
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: why
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, damn, what'd they do to get it to run with that? Gut Unity? Or has Unity just improved that much?
<Hatiku> not nice interface
<Hatiku> i want unity
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: launch it from Alt+F2
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: cli install
<smaudet> ah
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: which release are you using?
<JOptionPane> he shoud try lubuntu?
<vovk> heya helpful people - anyone know much about using Firestarter to share an internet connection?
<hitsujiTMO> Hatiku: use unity-2d in 12.04    that should do you fine on that system
<smaudet> Hatiku, lxde runs pretty well, but I usually gut the ubuntu part and go with #!
<ActionParsnip> Joptionpane: user wants Unity shell
<Hatiku> ubuntutouch i can install it here?
<syrious> actionparsnip: still not launching
<JOptionPane> ok
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: try from a terminal, the output may give clues
<Hatiku> but here no telephone functions
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Hatiku> ubuntutouch will work with unity?
<syrious> actionparsnip: how do I launch from terminal? I've never done that before
<Hatiku> im now on win xp
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: type its name, press ENTER. Too obvious?
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<syrious> actionparsnip: sorry, I'm still really really new to ubuntu and linux in general, I never know what's going to be complicated or not
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: XP is dead after 1st April 2014. May want to upgrade soon
<smaudet> ActionParsnip, no y2k bugs plz
<Hatiku> ubuntutouch will work on netbook?
<smaudet> Hatiku, XP is not supported after 1st April (btw that's fools day?)
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: ask in #ubuntu-touch
<BluesKaj> Hatiku. most faster cpus on ubuntu run in "ondemand mode" which is usually half the cpu's processor speed , and when required will run faster if the load needs it , so 700mhz is probly ok for normal use
<Hatiku> blue its bug?
<ActionParsnip> Hatiku: if you are using precise, you can try Unity2D and it will use a lot fewer resources
<BluesKaj> no it's default , Hatiku
<Hatiku> ok thx
<Hatiku> bb
<syrious> actionparsnip: terminal output= http://pastebin.com/njyXYddV
<JOptionPane> actionparsnip: how can he use lxde and unity?sorry im kinda noob
<stenosis> hey there, i've got a simple question about the kernel policy for 14.04lts..just to get sure that i'm getting this right. As mentioned on the wiki, the next lts version will get some sort of "rolling kernel upgrades for hardware enablement kernels". Does this mean we'll be able to update to the latest kernel on a plain and simple way?
<xangua> !14.04 | stenosis
<ubottu> stenosis: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<xangua> stenosis: 12.04 already does what you mention
<ActionParsnip> Joptionpane: lxde is a desktop, unity is a shell. You can run unity in lxde if you wish
<stenosis> xangua: i can only see 3.5.x and the 3.8.x kernel in the repro.. and nothing newer
<ActionParsnip> Joptionpane: install lxde, log off switch sesion to lxde and log in
<JOptionPane> gotcha
<hitsujiTMO> stenosis: the .4 point release hasn't been released yet, once its released then 3.11 will be available.
<xangua> stenosis: well 12.04 came at first with kernel 3.2
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: try: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /run/user/1000/pulse
<hitsujiTMO> stenosis: you can always install the mainline
<ActionParsnip> Joptionpane: Unity is nothing more than a plugin for Compiz. You can replace Openbox (default window manager in LXDE) for Compiz and get Unity in LXDE
<syrious> actionparsnip: returns= chown: missing operand after ‘syrious:syrious/run/user/1000/pulse’
<syrious> Try 'chown --help' for more information.
<hitsujiTMO> syrious: you forgot a space
<Moeh> Can someone tell me how to fix: Failed to load c++ bson extension, using pure JS version
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: move the -R to after the $USER:$USER bit
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: or a missed space
<bekks> !details | Moeh
<ubottu> Moeh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<syrious> actionparsnip: space between $user and /run?
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: yes
<syrious> actionparsnip: ok, I tried that but it didn't return anything. just brought me right back to the main command line
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: that means it worked. In Linux, no news is good news
<Xethron> syrious: and when you checked the file was the owner changed?
<Moeh> ubottu: Sure. So I am running ubuntu 13.10 32bit in a VM. I want to use it as nodejs server. I installed nodejs and mongodb and when I want to do "node app.js" I get the error mentioned above plus "Error: Cannot find module 'bson'"
<ubottu> Moeh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xethron> ActionParsnip: lol
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: try gnome-mplayer again
<Moeh> bekks: Sure. So I am running ubuntu 13.10 32bit in a VM. I want to use it as nodejs server. I installed nodejs and mongodb and when I want to do "node app.js" I get the error mentioned above plus "Error: Cannot find module 'bson'"
<bugtraq> hola
<syrious> actionparsnip: and now it launches!! yay! now to see if the file will play
<stenosis> hitsujiTMO: sure but the mineline will often break drivers, especially Nvidia and stuff.. so i was just wondering about the rolling kernel upgrade policy that is mentioned on the wiki for 14.04lts and what it will bring.
<jhutchins> Moeh: So it shouldn't be a problem if it ends up in pure JS mode, that should be a desired outcome.
<syrious> Actionparsnip: and the file plays!!!! thank you ever so much!!!
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: all i did was websearch the error, found the fix.....
<Moeh> jhutchins: Yes, but then it breaks with Error: Cannot find module 'bson'
<ActionParsnip> Syrios: mplayer was doing what vlc was doing way way before
<ActionParsnip> Syrious: try other players too now the file is fixed
<aprilwine> In ls > dirlist 2>&1 , what does 2>&1 mean ?
<Pici> aprilwine: send stderr to the same place stdout is going.
<mr-digital> can i raise the volume higher then 100%
<ActionParsnip> Mr-digital: check master and other volume levels. Players also have volume sliders
<mr-digital> i am using spotify and some songs a just fucking LOW as hell
<mr-digital> i have all the levels turned up
<ActionParsnip> Mr-digital: pushing sound that high causes distortion. Better to crank speakers
<mr-digital> usiing headphones
<mr-digital> is there an EQ?
<hitsujiTMO> stenosis: as far as i can tell, if you switch from linux-image to linux-hwe-image then you can receive kernel upgrades rather than just security updates + fixes. but that's not finalised yet. would be best to ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<aprilwine> Pici: will 1>&2 will also do the same job ?
<ActionParsnip> Mr-digital: use the speaker icon on the top panel
<folivora> Good evening. I am running Ubuntu with kernel 3.8.0-19-generic. I am having problems with my Alps/Touchpad, cursor is moving, but left/right click is not working, it jams almost all the time. I have been reading that people tend to have problems with these touch pads.
<mr-digital> ahhh! foundit!
<jhutchins> mr-digital: You might want to find a program that does audio normalization and process your collection so it's at a similar level.
<mr-digital> i raised vol a little past 100
<ActionParsnip> Folivora: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Folivora: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> Mr-digital: in alsamixer crank levels there too
<mr-digital> those were all up to 100
<ActionParsnip> Mr-digital: does the system have a make and model? Do other media players work at an ok level?
<mochajs> Hello everyone.
<folivora> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<mr-digital> everything is all well
<Pici> aprilwine: presumably that will stdout to wherever stderr is going.
<folivora> ActionParsnip: Dell Latitude E4300
<ActionParsnip> Mr-digital: could report a bug
<ActionParsnip> Folivora: http://www.linlap.com/dell_latitude_e4300
<mochajs> So many people quitting and joining.  Ugh.
<smaudet> ActionParsnip, you're fairly good, could you tell me if its safe to decrypt an ecryptfs partition if there are bad (internal) inodes? I already ran an fsck, smartctl comes up clean (only two prefail categories and not important ones AFAIK). I mean decrypt so remove the encryptfs and have a plaintext home directory.
<Pici> !quietirc| mochajs
<ubottu> mochajs: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<smaudet> I cannot run fsck on ecryptfs afaik
<mochajs> I'm working on that for irssi.
<ActionParsnip> Smaudet: no idea man, not something I use.
<smaudet> ActionParsnip, thanks
<mochajs> How do you guys go about monitoring your IRC chats?
<smaudet> mochajs, I don't
<smaudet> I just ask a question and then if someone names me it shows up in e.g. blue
<smaudet> or re
<smaudet> red*
<daftykins> mochajs: i use my eyes personally
<smaudet> daftykins, psh eyes are so overrated
<smaudet> :P
<bekks> mochajs: irssi has a fine hilighting. :)
<ActionParsnip> Folivora: try: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 3; sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<ActionParsnip> !logs | smaudet
<ubottu> smaudet: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<daftykins> smaudet: when you have mine, good ones aren't :'(
<mochajs> I'm still woriking on my IRSSI config though.  :P
<smaudet> ActionParsnip, I think mochajs meant event based monitoring
<smaudet> Not just logging
<folivora> ActionParsnip: that linlap, in 12.04 where I should put that smconfig file ? :)
<smaudet> so not post-mortem
<ActionParsnip> Smaudet: irc clients highlight when users say your name
<smaudet> ActionParsnip, I know, mochajs was asking
<ActionParsnip> Smaudet: thanks
<smaudet> :P
<smaudet> ActionParsnip, you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> Folivora: the page tells you where, just read
<mochajs> Thanks for clarifying smaudet.
<ActionParsnip> Mochajs: irc clients highligh when someone says your nick
<ActionParsnip> !away > logang|off
<ubottu> logang|off, please see my private message
<smaudet> mochajs, the best way is to just write a bot, and then create your own events in whatever language you're writing in
<smaudet> But you have to check the irc rules
<bekks> smaudet: Thats pretty much undeed.
<smaudet> some channels don't allow/like bots
<bekks> unneeded.
<ActionParsnip> Smaudet: why not make the client. Why do you need a bot
<mochajs> The channels I visit do not allow bots.
<smaudet> ActionParsnip, well if the client has an api, sure
<skeuomorf> guys, I am trying to use Activity Journal but apparently it's not logging any activity, I am on Ubuntu 13.04, anybody has any clues?
<bekks> The default config of irssi works perfect for hilights.
<smaudet> But if you are just trying to monitor you may not want to pull up the ui
<ActionParsnip> Smaudet: irssi and pidgin can log irc chats, cant see why others can't
<bekks> smaudet: The client doesnt need an API, since almost every client is capable of logging.
<smaudet> ActionParsnip, Well, I'm talking about something like channel.addEventListener('flood',doSomething);
<shhhh> come join #Kanaan  for a little test
<EminentDomain> bleh...  gotta go get laundry done
<EminentDomain> blimey
<ActionParsnip> Smaudet: the channel already has 3 floodbots....
<smaudet> *facepalm*
<smaudet> that was just an example
<smaudet> channel.addEventListener('mycustomevent',doSomething);
<ActionParsnip> Smaudet: irssi can do that sort of thing for you.
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: the correct command is /facepalm
<bekks> smaudet: Every sane client is configurable and provides tons of plugins for almost everything. No need to reinvent the wheel.
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, doesn't work :(
 * smaudet facepalm
<hitsujiTMO> /facepalm
<smaudet> bekks, can irssi and e.g. xchat run headless?
<bekks> smaudet: Sure.
<smaudet> neat
<bekks> smaudet: That how I run irssi for 15 years now.
 * smaudet :)
<smaudet> bekks, I mean as a service in the background
<smaudet> I mean I guess  there's no reason you can't
<smaudet> make irssi-service
<bekks> smaudet: why?
<smaudet> service irssi-service start
<bekks> smaudet: use scree/tmux, and run irssi. Done.
<smaudet> I don't know.
<Foxhoundz> how do I add execute permission to a group for a folder
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: well thay effectively is a bot. if there's no user interaction
<smaudet> I don't have a use for any of this myself
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, not if you intend to take control
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: then run it in a screen session
<smaudet> I mean you're just a bot with a keyboard
<ActionParsnip> FoxhoundZ: chmod g+x folder
<synsolnca> hi all
<smaudet> As is your Facebook/social networking identity. Just another bot with a keyboard attached. ;)
<smaudet> #ubuntu-social
<smaudet> sorry
<mochajs> Is it possible to customize Transmission with your own colors/GTK?
<synsolnca> Can I sell ubuntu for $2000 per license?
<mr-digital> is there anyone here who is a an audiophile?
<bekks> synsolnca: You can. You are not allowed to :)
<ActionParsnip> Mochajs: i believe it just follows the gnome theme you have
<mochajs> Apparently it isn't.  I'll show you a screenshot in a moment.
<synsolnca> I changed gpl to my own license and soon I'll sell it for money
<bekks> synsolnca: Thats a clear license infringement and will be prosecuted.
<smaudet> yay its done
<ActionParsnip> Synsolnca: the current license allows you to sell it already
<Calinou> synsolnca, not even funny
<synsolnca> I need how to change copyrights howto
<bekks> ActionParsnip: But not changing the license.
<Jpmh> bekks: what in the license says he is not allowed to?
<ActionParsnip> Synsolnca: its free, you can do whatever you want with it
<hitsujiTMO> synsolnca: no. much of the software in ubuntu does not allow you to sell it. but you may sell it as a service
<ActionParsnip> Bekk: oh absolutely
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: within the four freedoms :P
<smaudet> can he...create Mint and sell it for 2000$ a license?
<bekks> Jpmh: The GPL license clearly states that you are not allowed to change the license.
<smaudet> Not mint
<synsolnca> okay
<smaudet> But like mint
<Calinou> "GPL license" is saying "general public license license" ;)
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mochajs> ActionParsnip: http://i.imgur.com/Kx3mHcV.png <-- It doesn't follow.
<ActionParsnip> Hitsujitmo: you can sell it, just nobody will buy it
<Jpmh> bekks: I agree with that - but that does not stop u selling it
<SchrodingersScat> smaudet: only a fool would pay him.
<smaudet> The GPL license also does not prohibit you selling the licensed material either...
<bekks> Jpmh: I didnt say he cant sell it. I said that he will be prosecuted when changing the license.
<ActionParsnip> Mochajs: did you run it with gk/sudo?
<JOptionPane> opensuse is gpl and is sold right?
<smaudet> But you can't sell Ubuntu because that belongs to Canonical
<smaudet> Trademark issues.
<Jpmh> bekks: where did he say he would change it/
<Calinou> not everything is under the GPL
<folivora> ActionParsnip: Making that to that directory, reboot did not help. The same issue persists
<smaudet> Jpmh, he didn't
<hitsujiTMO> JOptionPane: opensuse is not sold. suse is sold
<mochajs> No I didn't.
<xangua> !ot
<SchrodingersScat> Jpmh: he did, scrollback.
<bekks> 1124 211721 < synsolnca> I changed gpl to my own license and soon I'll sell it for money
<JOptionPane> my bad
<bekks> Jpmh: There ^, he did.
<smaudet> xangua, it is an ubuntu question
<smaudet> I don't see how its !ot
<synsolnca> my name is Denis Popov
<smaudet> More ubuntu than anything else in here
<mochajs> ActionParsnip:  Nope I didn't.  I have FireFox set to where it should open my transmission-gtk.
<synsolnca> Did you hear about bolgenos os?
<Ben64> smaudet: ubuntu _support_ channel only, not copyright and stuff
<Jpmh> bekks: then I agree he is at seriuos risk
<ActionParsnip> Hitsujitmo: " Must allow redistribution. Your right to sell or give away the software alone, or as part of an aggregate software distribution" http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/licensing
<smaudet> Ben64: knowing whether or not you can sell it is a support question
<Ben64> no, it is not
<SchrodingersScat> marketing
<smaudet> Ben64: I disagree, but that discussion is !ot
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: o.O i see.
<Mister2> hey, i have a question. I'm using a dlink dwa-552 xtreme n pci adapter, and my internet works awesomely in linux but terribly in windows. any particular reason? i grabbed the latest updates via windows update, as i have internet for a bit sometimes, and then other times it fails utterly.
<mochajs> I guess it is impossible to theme Transmission?
<Ben64> Mister2: uh, try ##windows ?
<mochajs> Mister why not try updating your driver?
<hitsujiTMO> mochajs: you prob can. you can certainly theme transmission daemon
<smaudet> Jpmh, bekks before I got derailed, I did not see that. I agree, changing the license is not allowed.
<Mister2> mochajs i did
<ActionParsnip> Mocajs: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<mnemon> Mister2: why are you asking about windows issues in here?
<Mister2> ben64 i figured it's related to both
<mnemon> vm?
<Ben64> Mister2: not really
<ActionParsnip> Mister2: your issue is in Windows, so ask there
<mochajs> I am using Crunchbang ActionParsnip.  But it is:  CrunchBang Linux waldorf \n \i
<ActionParsnip> Mochajs: not supported here
<mochajs> But Transmission is supported on Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Mochajs: ask in #crunchbang for support for crunchbang
<ActionParsnip> Mochajs: you are using crunchbang, crunchbang is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> Mochajs: transmission also runs under bsd, does that mean its supported here too? No it doesnt
<smaudet> mochajs, #! is also not Ubuntu, it is a Debian derivative I believe
<smaudet> mochajs, ask in #crunchbang and #debian
<Mister2> you know what's awesome about ##windows? It's dead :P
<folsto> Hi, I need to set brightness to a lower level and save it so it persists during reboots. I tried adding this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6470543/ but the laptop still starts on full brightness after reboot.
<Ben64> Mister2: doesn't make it on topic here still
<Mister2> obviously, i just thought i'd mention it in case someone here was also on windows
<mochajs> ActionParsnip:  Anything can run under BSD.  But it's a pain to run.  |  Smaudet:  At one period of time #! was based off Ubuntu.  But oh well.  Just asking for simple basic assistance to see why my Transmission wasn't following my theme/or if themable via a config.  (Which Ubuntu should still have, so I see no point directing me to #Crunchbang or #Debian)
<Ben64> mochajs: because this is an ubuntu dedicated support channel. you are not on ubuntu, therefore it is not on topic
<smaudet> mochajs, I don't know, you could go look at their (Transmission's) website?
<DEA7TH> hi all! I'm getting a new PC next week and so I'll install my first Linux. I was wondering which one to choose. Obviously I'm not implying that there is a "best" Linux which is the best for all purposes, but rather which one is the best for my purposes. Although this is my first Linux, I've had a bit of experience with Linux.
<Togusa> really?
<ActionParsnip> Mochajs: its not supported here. If you are using a Canonical product then you are supported here. Its that black and white
<smaudet> if its gtk I'd go get help from the gtk project
<Togusa> 'cause you know
<Togusa> i've installed openbox on ubuntu minimal and gtk was no themes
<hitsujiTMO> mochajs: asking about transmission here is pointless as it could be packaged differently in #! or even use a different version. we have no idea of #!'s setup so we cannot help you
<smaudet> You're welcome to stick around but I use kde sorry
<ActionParsnip> Dea7th: i suggest ubuntu 12.04
<Togusa> *was not themed
<Togusa> so i had the same problem mochajs has
<Togusa> on ubuntu
<smaudet> <3 12.04.3 LTS
<Togusa> now do you know how to fix it or not?
<Ben64> Togusa: don't play games
<Togusa> i am not
<Togusa> i can post a screenshot if you want
<Togusa> it's just a vm so i don't care if it has themes or not
<DEA7TH> ActionParsnip: would it be easy to use at first? also, would it be still good once I'm experienced? I've heard ArchLinux is very customizable
<hitsujiTMO> DEA7TH: asking such a question might be better in ##linux
<Togusa> still, if you know how to fix it, a simple suggestion is not so hard to give
<ActionParsnip> Dea7th: its not for new ubuntj users really. Ubuntu does a lot of hand holding
<Togusa> can't believe how you attack people for such a small thing
<ElFizbanio> I haven't updated for 4 months, should I update?
<mochajs> Alright.  So let me rephrase this, is there a config file on Ubuntu for Transmission?  From what I am aware of, if you set it in your settings Ubuntu to follow applications in dark, it make transmission dark.
<DEA7TH> hitsujiTMO: thank you, I didn't know ##linux existed, it's not listed in the Channels List :c
<Ben64> mochajs: just go to crunchbang support
<gregor3005> hi, what are the important parts when i try to mount from an encrypted root partition? i encrypted the partition moved the system to the partition. update the informations in /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab. updated the kernel image and the grub bootloader. installed grub to the new harddisk which is encrypted. now i have the problem the grub asked for the password but doesn't find the root="...." device which is the same uuid of 
<ElFizbanio> does anyone know how you can run byond 500 on WINE?
<hitsujiTMO> ElFizbanio: have you looked in the wine db to see if its possible to get it running?
<ubuntuaddicted> would it be possible to make a script that would remove the fglrx drivers and then install the radeon driver. theoretically i would just have to logout and back in and it should then be using the open source driver right?
<Ben64> !appdb | ElFizbanio
<ubottu> ElFizbanio: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gregor3005> i added also "GRUB_CRYPTODISK_ENABLE=y" to /etc/default/grub
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: why exactly do you want to switch between the 2 drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Mochajs: you OS is nothing to do with Ubuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> hitsujiTMO, because a $20 i bought is recommending the open source driver over fglrx.
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: a what?
<ubuntuaddicted> hitsujiTMO, Painkiller Hell & Damnation is currently in BETA and should've known better but I bought it and I use the fglrx drivers currently
<ubuntuaddicted> hitsujiTMO, oh sorry, lol  a game
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: it should still run in fglrx
<knoxy> Hi all... When I try to upgrade to kernel 3.2.0-56 I get this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/6470615/ Where I get these libraries?
<Ben64> fglrx has better support for the cards it works with
<knoxy> hitsujiTMO pfifo hi! the datacenter cant help me (dont know help me)
<D4CH_RPi> wow, using gnome fallback no effects really sped up my netbook
<MonkeyDust> knoxy  that's a raid message... running 12.04 server?
<Magellanicus> hi i need help
<ActionParsnip> D4ch_rpi: yes. You arent using Compiz.
<mochajs> ActionParsinp:  I rephrased my question.  I asked if there was a Transmission config file on Ubuntu.  That is Ubuntu related.  Regardless of what OS I am using, it is still a Ubuntu question.  That is what you got onto me for.
<Magellanicus> i would like do deactivate
<knoxy> MonkeyDust: yes... Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<Magellanicus> the touchpad
<Magellanicus> when i have connected
<Magellanicus> a mouse
<Magellanicus> in ubuntu 13.04
<Ben64> mochajs: sorry, thats not how this channel works. take it to #crunchbang
<unicornjedi> hello. I am running ubuntu saucy server as a virtual machine. How do I properly share the filesystem with my host OS (ubuntu desktop saucy)?
<MonkeyDust> knoxy  server or desktop? there's also #ubuntu-server
<ubuntuaddicted> hitsujiTMO, it doesn't even start up. well it does but a black screen appears and actually freezes the computer. well, actually i can hear sound BUT i can't even go to tty1 or do anything. have to hardboot the computer
<knoxy> MonkeyDust: this server have a hardware raid.
<ActionParsnip> Magellanicus: please press ENTER less. Its harder to follow and doesnt scroll the channel. See how this line is very long. Why are you hiting ENTER after every second word?
<unicornjedi> I am using samba to share files between the virtual machine and the host... but I want my host to have permissions to edit any of the files in the virtual machine
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: there are huge improvements to radeondriver with kernel 3.12 and the latest drivers. if you're moving to radeon i would suggest the kernel update and possibly xorg:edgers ppa
<Magellanicus> i would like do deactivate the touchpad when i have connected a mouse in ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> Magellanicus: why did you hit ENTER after every other word earlier?
<mochajs> Ben64: Then how does this channel "work"?  I rephrased my question.  As I stated in my last message, it's an Ubuntu related question.  Is that difficult to answer a yes or no question?  If it doesn't have a config file, I'll drop the discussion.  If it does then let me know.
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: i would not suggest switching between drivers as that can lead to issues
<ActionParsnip> Magellanicus: genuine question.
<knoxy> MonkeyDust: #ubuntu is more active...
<Ben64> mochajs: you're running crunchbang, so its not on topic. just stop already and go to the proper support channel
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: altho. someone has mentioned that it may be possible to setup a grub entry to allow such a thing with outh having to uninstall/reinstall fglrx
<mochajs> Ben64:  >I actually have 10.10 running on my T60 Thinkpad.
<Ben64> 10.10 is no longer supported. nice try though
<xangua> Magellanicus: you can easily use your function key to disable it, can't you¿
<bekks> mochajs: You have Crunchbang, not Ubuntu. It isnt supported in here.
<Vinm> Hello from france !
<ActionParsnip> Mochajs: its not ubuntu related, you are using crunchbang which is based on Debian. Nothing to do with ubuntu at all
<zzxc> Vinm: Hello
<ubuntuaddicted> hitsujiTMO, i found that post who was talking about creating a grub entry that would boot into linux using a certain driver. maybe i'll look in that again.
<hitsujiTMO> mochajs: for us to give you advice about a different OS is dangerous. if you want support goto #crunchbang or else use a distro that actually provides support
<ActionParsnip> !ops | mochajs crunchbang support
<ubottu> mochajs crunchbang support: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Magellanicus> i would like to be an automatic deactivation
<Magellanicus> xangua
<ActionParsnip> Magellanicus: would you kindly answer my question.
<ubuntuaddicted> hitsujiTMO, i did read that about the radeon driver on phoronix website about the improvements to both open source drivers with kernel 3.12. is it that easy for me to simply install kernel 3.12 into Xubuntu 12.04.3? I am currently running 3.7
<mochajs> >You guys have no logic whatsoever.  Without Debian, you wouldn't have Ubuntu.
<Magellanicus> because i could actionparsnip
<mochajs> Farewell.
<ActionParsnip> Magellanicus: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/automatically-disable-touchpad-when-mouse-is-connected-ubuntu/
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds     you can read up on it here
<D4CH_RPi> Is there a "run" on Ubuntu like on Windows? Ubuntu 13.10 using Gnome
<ActionParsnip> Magellanicus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58584/can-i-automatically-deactivate-my-touchpad-when-a-usb-mouse-is-connected
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: its 3 .debs to install and you can always back if it fails
<ActionParsnip> D4ch_rpi: ALT+F2
<MonkeyDust> D4CH_RPi  alt-F2
<D4CH_RPi> Cool thanks
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  was faster :)
<ActionParsnip> Magellicus: now i have given a solution, any reply to my question
<Vinm> is anyone here have already made a mesh network with babel ?
<ubuntuaddicted> hitsujiTMO, and what is that going to do? install the latest linux kernel?
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: you can install what ever mainline kernel you want from there.      that alone should bring some improvements. after that theres the option of using the xorg edgers ppa, wich brings updated radeon driver for xorg and updated xorg
<gregor3005> hurray i solved it
<zzxc> Hey Does anyone know how to set nomodest on a server install?
<hitsujiTMO> zzxc: for the installer?
<zzxc> Yeah
<hitsujiTMO> zzxc: what version of ubuntu?
<Beldar> zzxc, sudo nano  /etc/default/grub no sudo if root
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: he hasnt installed it yet
<zzxc> hitsujiTMO: server 12.04
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Ah your right, hehe
<ubuntuaddicted> hitsujiTMO, if i do that i will still be able to boot an older kernel? like the kernel i am in now which i know everything works in?
<hitsujiTMO> zzxc: iirc you need to hit f6 for that option or else edit the menu
<ubuntuaddicted> hitsujiTMO, i actually need a 3.10 or newer kernel anyway because I have a 64GB caching SSD i want to use bcache with
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntuaddicted: yes you'll be able to load an older kernel from the grub menu
<zzxc> hitsujiTMO: Alright thanks
<ssd> privet
<Guest20878> hi
<wafflejockTablet> Hello
<Guest20878>  in ubuntu mobile, is the mobile running on just ubuntu linux? can I do anything on ubuntu mobile with root privs what I can do on a pc. ?
<zzxc> Sigh, ever time I burn the image to a usb I have at least one file that fails the checksum.
<xangua> !touch | Guest20878
<ubottu> Guest20878: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Beldar> zzxc, how are you burning it?
<wafflejockTablet> zzxc: DVD not an option
<wafflejockTablet> ?
<zzxc> wafflejockTablet: Nope, no opticial drive.
<zzxc> Beldar: Was installing from osx using sudo dd if=image of= drive bs=1M
<Beldar> zzxc, Ah osx, no windows or linux computers around?
<zzxc> Beldar: Remeber reading that there was some issue with installing from osx, brought over my Linux machine. then used ubootin tool.
<hitsujiTMO> zzxc: md5sum the iso and try a different usb
<Beldar> zzxc, In linux I use the multisystem loader some dd.
<zzxc> hitsujiTMO: md5 checks out on the machine. I'll see what other usb I have around.
<zzxc> Beldar: I though the multisystem loader was windows only.
<Beldar> zzxc, its linux only
<zzxc> Beldar: Hm I think I'm thinking of a different tool.
<MonkeyDust> zzxc  windows has yummi or yumma or so
<smaudet> yummi?
<smaudet> wut?
<zzxc> MonkeyDust: Yeah thats what I was thinking. Thanks.
<zzxc> smaudet: Its a tool to set up multiple live iso's on a usb.
<smaudet> Ah
<Beldar> zzxc, I like it as a multiloader loads vista through W8.1 if needed and just about any linux iso.
<smaudet> thanks
<smaudet> zzxc: hey do you know if it does efi boot?
<smaudet> zzxc I already have something that works pretty well (not yummi) for making those isos
<smaudet> but it only does grub/bios boot
<zzxc> smaudet: Do you mean work with a OSX machine EFI?
<smaudet> no
<smaudet> UEFI
<smaudet> I say EFI because its the same principle, different implementation
<zzxc> Beldar: Wait what? Loads vista though w8.1?
<zzxc> smaudet: Donno I've never actually used it. I haven't used a windows machine for about 4 years now.
<Beldar> zzxc, Yeah it is a iso loader to usb's pretty versatile.
<Beldar> and as many as you can fit on a usb
<zzxc> smaudet: The EFI on Macs only will hang for 30 seconds while it tries to find a HFS(+) parition and won't recongize ext4 formats.
<deariestubuntu> Hey Ubuntu. I have a blank screen which appear after I boot then login to my Username. I brought up Terminal with ctrl-alt-f1
<deariestubuntu> it says login but when i enter my username and password it says login incorrect. what login do i need?
<zzxc> Beldar: That sounds a lot better than the installing grub seperatly on a usb and partitions to a bunch of OSs like I did preiously. I'll check it out. Thanks
<bekks> deariestubuntu: Can you log in via terminal?
<Beldar> zzxc, No problem, it uses grub to do this itself.
<Flouric> hello is it easier to turn on home encryption after install or turn off encryption after install?
<deariestubuntu> No unless I'm doing something wrong
<maya-> Hi nice peoples! I have a question. I have an HFS+ HDD in Ubuntu, and I’d like to change the permissions to I can read and write to it.  I already removed journaling. Any tips? :D
<zzxc> Anyone got a good netflix recomenation for while I'm installing this?
<hitsujiTMO> deariestubuntu: capslock on?
<wafflejockTablet> zzxc:  os revolution
<deariestubuntu> no nor is num locks.
<Beldar> deariestubuntu, have you tried nomodeset and a tty to see if you get in?
<zzxc> wafflejockTablet: Haha, I've already seen that
<phong_> hi how to zip up a folder with it's structure?
<phong_> is there a gui type of zip? like winzip
<deariestubuntu> No I havent actually googling now
<pleanbean> Hey, I'm having some trouble with grub not showing my Windows 7 partition
<pleanbean> I'm on 13.10
<pleanbean> Heres my boot-repair result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6470767/
<Beldar> deariestubuntu, use nicks hre you can tab complete them.
<Flouric> can anyone help me with this?
<MonkeyDust> !zip | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<phong_> MonkeyDust, i dont want to extract dude, i want to create zipfile
<deariestubuntu> like this?
<hitsujiTMO> pleanbean: use the efi boot manager to load windoww
<Flouric> I have a dying drive with everything on it and have installed anew drive and am installing the same distro on it
<pleanbean> Whats the efi boot manager?
<Beldar> pleanbean, you have gpt remnants, and a ubuntu efi install but W7 is not installed as a uefi.
<Flouric> I need all my files which are encrypted on drive #1
<pleanbean> So what do I have to do, Beldar?
<pleanbean> Reinstall W7 as an UEFI?
<hitsujiTMO> pleanbean: ahh i see the problem. windows is installed as mbr/bios but ubuntu is installed as uefi
<Beldar> pleanbean, well sdb is a gpt that is.
<deariestubuntu> not sure what you meant by that
<pleanbean> Any fixes, guys?
<hitsujiTMO> pleanbean: you need to either reinstall windows as uefi or ubuntu as mbr
<pleanbean> ok I'll try reinstalling windows as UEFI and report
<Beldar> pleanbean, sda is a msdos HD sdb is a gpt, so ubuntu installed efi on sdb, not sure of a fix exactly, I would have just put ubuntu on the sda.
<Flouric> I need to know whether I can run my system from the old drive and dump files on the new one with drive #2 and later encrypt drive #2
<Flouric> or Webster it's easier to unencrypted drive #1
<mike7508> need some help with server 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> pleanbean: you also seem to have 2 efi system partitions which is bad. you should only have 1
<Beldar> pleanbean, as is your W7 should boot if you choose the sda HD from the per-session boot menu till you get a fix in.
<mike7508> It seems when I attempt sudo reboot now, it gets to attempting to kill remaining processes, and the fails...
<mike7508> any one have ideas how to help
<mike7508> this is on a fresh install
<pleanbean> Right, I can boot into Windows 7 fine but not through grub
<pleanbean> I'm going to try following this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193144/dual-boot-uefi-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-both-64-bits-w7-entry-doesnt-appea
<deariestubuntu> I can't get nomodset to work following this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508,  dows it show any errorr?
<Flouric> so can anyone help me on this?
<mike7508> sh1g3ru no error, just fail message
<Beldar> pleanbean, Make sure your backed up I suspect you can fix what you have, be careful just trying stuff.
<zykotick9> deariestubuntu: irc typo?  nomodEset perhaps?
<Sh1G3rU> what message exactly?
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508,  what message exactly?
<pleanbean> I know, I seem to have gotten myself into this predicament just by trying stuff.
<pleanbean> Beldar, I'm not sure what I should do honestly.
<mike7508> when doing the reboot process... it says attempting to kill remaining processes.... then way off on the right it would usually say [ok]... but here it says [fail]... then goes into single user mode
<Beldar> pleanbean, If it were me I would make the sdb into a msdod HD.
<gdos> how can i configure leafnode for a local network (or ssh tunnels)? i do not want to subscribe to the 'BIG 8' news groups...just create my own.
<pleanbean> Beldar, what are the advantages of msdos HD over EFI?
<Beldar> msdos*
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508,  try "sudo shutdown -r now"
<Beldar> pleanbean, msdos here would be an advantage as it seems you don't have a uefi computer, the gpt is in the way of just an easy install.
<deariestubuntu1> Would not being able to login via terminal on a blank screen be something to do with having your home folder encrypted?
<pleanbean> No, my BIOS is UEFI
<mike7508> sh1g3ru, that worked, but why wouldn't reboot now work?
<hitsujiTMO> pleanbean: gpt + efi has a crazy number of advantages over mbr + bios, hence why it exists
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508,  are you usein "sudo reboot" or "sudo reboot now"??
<pleanbean> Right, and I'm trying to use it over mbr+bios
<Beldar> pleanbean, Ah iteresting as the sda is msdos and so is sdc, heh kinda of a interesting mixture.
<mike7508> shig3ru "sudo reboot now"
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508,  reboot need no parameters to execute instantly
<deariestubuntu1> there we go finally it let me login ugh
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508, just run "sudo reboot" and you are good to go
<hitsujiTMO> mike7508: now is an invaild param.    its trying to run 'now' as the reboot command
<zbrkxbr> hi guys I just installed the ubuntu vanillia 13.10 but the desktop doesn't show
<zbrkxbr> I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but it didn'T slove the problem
<mike7508> sh1g3ru... thank you... taking now off the command line, has caused this to not fail...thank you much for your help
<jhutchins> mike7508: Now is an argument for the shutdown command, not the reboot command, although they eventually call the same code.
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508,  you are welcome
<pleanbean> Going to follow this: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/10/11/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-pc-with-uefi-hardware/2/
<pleanbean> To repartition sdb and hopefully get it all the same
<Antisober552> hi i think theres a bug on ubuntu13.10 as ive enabled the autohide for the side bar but it dont go no where
<mike7508> another question, does anyone know a good website with a tutorial how to install rtorrent with the rutorrent front end for a n00b
<Antisober552> and that i cant get workspace to work
<zbrkxbr> why ubuntu 13.10 is still so buggy :S
<hitsujiTMO> mike7508: use transmission-daemon
<Antisober552> is it a bug or am i missing somethink
<Beldar> zbrkxbr, That is your opinion.
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508,  do you want to use it remotely or just need a torrent clinet?
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508,  i mean a torrent server or a torrent client?
<hitsujiTMO> Antisober552: how did you enable autohide / workspaces?
<zbrkxbr> Beldar: really ? :9
<pleanbean> So wait, following this: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/10/11/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-pc-with-uefi-hardware/2/
<Beldar> zbrkxbr, Yes, it's not buggy here.
<pleanbean> Is there a way to have grub be my boot loader and not Windows boot loader?
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508,  because having rutorrent , rtorrent implicates to have LAMP installed and configured
<mike7508> sh1g3ru, I want foa client that i can manage remotely
<zbrkxbr> Beldar: well I have a fresh install and Ican't reach the desktop  :)
<mike7508> sh1g3ru, I already have lamp installed
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508,  try transmission or qbiitorrent they have both nice guis
<Antisober552> in setting apprentice behaviour
<deariestubuntu1> is there a way i can get apt-get to show me a list of packages the contain keyword nvidia
<Antisober552> and i enabled it there
<hitsujiTMO> mike7508: just use transmission-daemon     it has a nice light web interface
<zykotick9> mike7508: as a former rtorrent (terminal only mind you) user, i recently changed to transmission (and i'm happy with the change, mind you, for me it was a pain to install vs rtorrents' simplicity)
<MonkeyDust> deariestubuntu1  try apt-cache searc nvidia (without sudo)
<MonkeyDust> deariestubuntu1  try apt-cache search nvidia (without sudo)
<Beldar> zbrkxbr, bummer, that does not make 13.10 buggy per-say, how about actually describing the issue in detail for help.
<mike7508> sh1g3ru, have tried transmission, torrentflux-b4rt, deluge, and many others, mostly just want to try something else
<Tefron> ubuntu mail service where?
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508, there is a nice how to for the rtorrent and you have to read it because it is a little too complex to explain here
<zbrkxbr> Beldar: I can'T decribe is more detailed. The desktop is here I can move the mouse but there is no unity pannel or the top panel
<Beldar> pleanbean, I would also use the ubuntu forum, what you have as of now is a bit unusual for this channels help, anything uefi is the same as well.
<Tefron> hey?
<mike7508> shig3ru do you have a link to the how to
<Tefron> where found?
<pleanbean> Beldar, I'm trying to just get rid of uefu honestly
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508, wait..
<Beldar> zbrkxbr, Did it ever work?
<Tefron> hey?
<Beldar> pleanbean, but have gpt right?
<zbrkxbr> Beldar: it's a fresh install :D
<hitsujiTMO> pleanbean: you'll have to install a different version of grub too then
<zbrkxbr> Beldar: I installed it five minutes ago :D
<Beldar> !nomodset | zbrkxbr install graphic once in
<Tefron> ubuntu have mail service?
<hitsujiTMO> zbrkxbr: what gpu do you have?
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508, check this : http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1124849
<MonkeyDust> Tefron  you want to contact the company behind ubuntu?
<zbrkxbr> ATI RADEON 5800
<Beldar> !nomodeset | zbrkxbr install graphic once in
<ubottu> zbrkxbr install graphic once in: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zbrkxbr> HD
<pleanbean> Beldar, can I do that? zbrkxbr, I was going to repartition my Ubuntu drive and set it up with an ext4 boot partition, root partition and swap, install grub to that boot partition, and then go into Windows and add Ubuntu to the boot list
<Tefron> no i want email get my own
<Beldar> ah radeon oh boy
<MonkeyDust> Tefron  you mean @ubuntu.com or so?
<hitsujiTMO> tefron postfix et al
<mike7508> gh1g3ru  svn checkout http://xmlrpc-c.svn.sourceforge.net/...mlrpc-c/stable xmlrpc-c  <<<   I always get stuck on this line...
<Tefron> google now say give your telephone
<mike7508> its like it tries to redirect to a different site, then times out
<Tefron> and yahoo also say it
<Sh1G3rU> mike7508, lol maybe the link is down, maybe googlig a little bit helps
<Beldar> pleanbean, You could try that easybcd link I suppose, not sure if it boots a efi ubuntu is all.
<Tefron> i not want give to google my number
<Tefron> its just spyware company
<pleanbean> Well I just want the cleanest and most straight forward procedure. What do you recommend?
<bekks> Tefron: Please clarify your issue? Do you want to register a new email account at google/yahoo/etc. or do you want to run your own mailserver for your own domain?
<Antisober552> so is there a fix for workspace and the hiding launcher
<hitsujiTMO> beldar, pleanbean easybcd does not work with configging linux when using uefi
<Tefron> no i want just email accaunt in ubuntu mail service
<Tefron> like in ubuntu one
<Beldar> pleanbean, I don't personally see the advantages of gpt, a extended in linux allows an unlimited amount of logical partitions.
<bekks> Tefron: then yoiu have to become a member of Ubuntu.
<wafflejockTablet> Tefron: phone is optional for password recovery etc
<wmp> hello, in my kubuntu 13.10 i havent audio,  --purge alsa pulseaudio, install and reboot dont help. aplay dont play wav file, what can i do?
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, I addressed that.
<pleanbean> Honestly I just want it to work fool-proofly.
<Tefron> no
<bekks> Tefron: Yes, it is optional.
<hitsujiTMO> beldar ahh sorry
<Tefron> why ubuntu not have email service like gmail?
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, If you like I will wait for you to make any mistake and jump on you to. ;)
<wafflejockTablet> Ubuntu is an os not an email provider
<bekks> Tefron: Because Ubuntu doesnt have. Ubuntu isnt a public mail provider.
<MonkeyDust> Tefron  ubuntu is a product, it's not a company like google
<Tefron> ubuntu one huh
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: always welcome too :)
<Omar> #ruby
<pleanbean> Beldar, so what do you recommend I do? Like step by step haha
<Tefron> ubuntu one like google disk
<wafflejockTablet> U can pay for email if u don't like the free options
<Sh1G3rU> Tefron, because ubuntu it is not ment to be a mail service and honestly with 3 $/month you could have a host/domain/unlimited emails at your disposal from any hosting provider
<bekks> Tefron: Ubuntu isnt a public mail provider.
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Honestly I rather not, I could make the same mistake you just did, it is rude.
<qin_> Tefron: google drive, yeah similar to some extent
<Tefron> why canonical no make email service?
<Tefron> in future will be?
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: not really, if i say something wrong, especially here. i prefer it to be said rather than giving someone bad advice
<tgm4883> Tefron, why do they need an email service?
<Sh1G3rU> Tefron, because it is too busy to make *buntu
<bekks> Tefron: We already told you.
<qin_> Tefron: Sure, happy?
<Sh1G3rU> Tefron, because it is too busy to make *ubuntu
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, If I make a mistake and you correct it to the user addressed, I will see it so leave me alone. ;)
<Tefron> i think u not understand me
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: kk :)
<gregor3005> can anybody give me a hint how i can get good photo print out of my printer :-) its always to dark. i printed some testpictures and increase the brightness so get better results but i don't get a good print
<tgm4883> Tefron, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/email-services.html
<Tefron> Ubuntu One - Google Disk, Google Gmail - ?
<Flannel> Tefron: Doesn't exist.  No current plans for it to exist either.
<tgm4883> Tefron, what is the point of Ubuntu trying to be a direct features-to-feature replacement for Google?
<wafflejockTablet> Tefron: this isn't really an Ubuntu issue u just think canonical should do something they don't
<Tefron> bad
<hitsujiTMO> Tefron: just because ubuntu has an online storage service , does not mean there should be a mirroing service for every other serivices its competitor makes
<MonkeyDust> Tefron  start a project yourself and try to sell it
<cyclicflux> Good day all!!
<Flannel> Tefron: That's a fair opinion.  If you'd like to discuss your point of view on this issue, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.  #ubuntu is for technical support, not discussion, thanks.
<pleanbean> Beldar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<pleanbean> ?
<Guest64272> I was having a problem with respect to my python packages.  More specifically, I believe my python2.7 stdlib.  When running ipython, python, etc... etc... I am getting the following: ImportError: no module named site
<Tefron> np
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, It is just I do not mind being corrected, but it is when I make an actual mistake, I'm not new here, nor to linux and windows, I just changed my nick is all.
<Antisober552> so is there a fix for workspace and the hiding launcher
<Guest64272> I think it stems from the actual permissions on the site-packages dir, as the owner/grp =  root/staff
<Guest64272> I can run them in root
<Beldar> pleanbean, What's the question?
<pleanbean> I want to follow this, but I'm not sure where to start.
<deariestubuntu1> I'm happy to say I fixed my problem where after login with Username I display a blank screen with just a mouse. Offending packages are nvidia-settings-319:amd64 nvidia-319-updates:amd64 which were installed because I was curious about crypto currency with cgminer
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: i understand, i wrongfully assumed you were advising him to try to use easybcd as a way of solving his problem while his ubuntu install was still a uefi install. thats why i said what i said
<Sh1G3rU> you should be ashamed of yourself
<jrib> CyclicFlux: any background?  Did you do anything "interesting" that may have caused this?
<Beldar> pleanbean, You ran the fix on the bootrepair app right? IT might be set to fix this, there is a thread at the ubuntu forums by the author of the bootrepair to get help straight from them and others focused on these issues.
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Cool, I just wanted to clarify all this so we all get along and feel comfortable, you help many in areas I know nothing about. ;)
<CyclicFlux> jrib, nah. I incidentally re-installed my system, after a faulty upgrade. I however have been receiving a number of errors, from virtualenv, but uninstalled, and then this is the only error I have.
<jrib> CyclicFlux: what is the "staff" group?  Why do you have it?
<CyclicFlux> jrib, I think it could be from this particular bug, since I use pip to install.
<scott__> Hi.  I just installed Lubuntu 10.04 on an old Toshiba Satellite.  For some reason, that was the only Linux media that the computer would recognize.  How can I properly upgrade to 12.04? I don't want to mess up the install
<scott__> Can I just do apt-get upgrade -d ?
<jrib> CyclicFlux: you use pip as root?
<Beldar> scott__, Thatb is a end of life install.
<CyclicFlux> jrib, the staff group is apparently a system administrator group. Its for all python packages
<CyclicFlux> jrib, I use 'sudo pip install <package>'
<MonkeyDust> what's pip?
<Sh1G3rU> what's pip?
<jrib> CyclicFlux: i would strongly advise installing to your user's home or, better, use virtualenv in the future
<CyclicFlux> MonkeyDust, I more robust easy_install
<Beldar> !eol | scott__, this will hive you the long and slow path
<ubottu> scott__, this will hive you the long and slow path: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> give*
<jrib> MonkeyDust: kind of like cpan but for python
<scott__> Thanks Beldar
<ubuntu_ashley> Hi, every time I try to do Facebook video chat, my laptop crashes, can someone help me?
<Beldar> scott__, What happened with the 12.04 lubuntu trys it may be easier to address that.
<xangua> ubuntu_ashley: facebook videochat¿ and how exactly are you 'trying' that¿
<ubuntu_ashley> its a Facebook app
<scott__> I would much rather just install 12.04 from a USB stick.  I tried 12.04 Lubuntu 32 bit install, and it ignored the media for some reason.
<ubuntu_ashley> you can get
<Koodoo> Hey is Steam more stable on Ubuntu or Mint?
<xangua> ubuntu_ashley: not on linux
<Beldar> scott__, Ignored the media?
<jrib> Koodoo: valve seems to target ubuntu, but I imagine they are equally stable...
<pleanbean> Beldar, I tried, it didn't fix it. I'm not trying to reinstall Ubuntu. I have a root partition and a swap partition. Which device should I select for boot loader installation?
<hitsujiTMO> Koodoo: maybe better to ask that somewhere else: like #ubuntu-steam
<Beldar> scott__, Use nick here you can tab complete them.
<Koodoo> Ok
<ubuntu_ashley> ubuntu is linux?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_ashley  yes, it's around the linux kernel
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_ashley  yes, it's built around the linux kernel
<Qrchack> heya all
<Qrchack> wazup?
<scott__> Yes.  The laptop had XP Media Center Edition, and it wouldn't boot at all.  Tried several different discs and USB startup disks that I created in my 12.04 machine.  The computer I'm trying to install them on ignores them and goes straight to the "Windows did not shut down properly" dialogue.
<Sh1G3rU> lla ayeh Qrchack
<wafflejockTablet> ubuntu_ashley: its one distro or flavor of Linux, basically the Linux kernel plus programs is a distro
<Qrchack> hm...
<Beldar> pleanbean, make a post here with the script and explain what your end goal is. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<ianorlin> do you have it to boot from usb in bios?
<Qrchack> this feeling when you IRC and browse Facebook (through Lynx) when installing ubuntu in textmode
<Qrchack> xD
<Koodoo> Is plain Ubuntu best for Steam or can I find better?
<wafflejockTablet> ubuntu_ashley: there are many distributions at least a hundred
<MonkeyDust> Koodoo  there's also #ubuntu-steam
<wafflejockTablet> Koodoo: worked fine for me there seemed to have a few issues on kubuntu but no game stoppers
<Qrchack> yea, looks like its installing GRUB right now
<Koodoo> No one answers me on ubuntu steam...
<scott__> Beldar, I'll go ahead and look at the eol upgrade link.  I understand that probably isn't the ideal way to do things.
<Qrchack> mkay
<Qrchack> cya
<Qrchack> it installed
<Qrchack> :)
<FloodBot1> Qrchack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> pleanbean, That is the best help on the web for what you have going on to be honest, or any uefi dual boot, yes I realize you want no uefi.
<Sh1G3rU> Koodoo, steam is equally good on every debian derivate distro but considering that valve is developing it especially for ubuntu it might be of some advantages of stability
<SchrodingersScat> Sh1G3rU: he's gone, it's over.
<Sh1G3rU> lol SchrodingersScat i didnt see :P
<designbybeck> I installed Ubuntu Studio, then Kubuntu-desktop, then Ubuntu..... I want to roll back to Ubuntu Unity theme, But my GTK+??? Theme/settings.... How do I just go back to Ubuntu Stock?
<designbybeck> As in some of my window themes are still KDE like?
<Beldar> scott__, Have you fixed the XP, or do you even want it anymore?
<xangua> !pureubuntu | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Beldar> designbybeck, What release?
<designbybeck> Thank you xangua  I did a few of those but not all
<designbybeck> I'll try that
<designbybeck> 13.10 Beldar
<scott__> Beldar, I was able to at least recover important files from it first.  I just wiped it and put linux on it.
<designbybeck> I started with Ubuntu studio 13.10 Beldar
<designbybeck> then Kubuntu, and then Ubuntu..... I was excited to keep trying them out and didn't go back to a clean install and now at this point I don't want to back up everything and do another cleana install
<designbybeck> so taht is what I'm trying to avoid
<Beldar> designbybeck, Ah to bad, all thise are meta file desktops, earlier releases you can find complete lists of and remove in one fell swoop.
<designbybeck> Beldar, OOopss!
<azio_m> i copied my mac fonts to ubuntu - as i always successfully do - but this time I am getting a black screen after logging to to my account, what can i do?
<Beldar> scott__, Really and 12.04 lubuntu is causing a problem, that sounds like a user error to be honest.
<Qrchack> installed successfully!
<wafflejockTablet> Qrchack: congrats
<Qrchack> :)
<Qrchack> now how to get gnome into it xD
<Qrchack> meh
<Qrchack> textmode better
<CyclicFlux> Can one of you do me a favor. Check the ll or ls -l output of the /usr/local/lib/python2.7 for me.
<Qrchack> btw it looks cool on 1920x1080
<Qrchack> :)
<Rav3nW00D> hello, anyone uses itunes on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<CyclicFlux> If someone could that would be awesome. I want to see if the permissions are correct.
<scott__> Beldar, I installed update-manager and update-manager-core.  After opening it, it's giving me the option to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04.3
<Qrchack> got an idea
<wafflejockTablet> Think I need to make a new partition for my home folders... I cause too much chaos for myself sometimes and am gonna kill my ssd at this rate
<Beldar> designbybeck, One thing you might note is that when you install a desktop from the cli you get that full list then and can save it.
<Qrchack> aptitude and select desktop as task
<Qrchack> ?
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | Rav3nW00D
<ubottu> Rav3nW00D: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Beldar> scott__, Yeah longterm to longterm.
<CyclicFlux> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Rav3nW00D> need to know how they installed it
<designbybeck> xangua,  the link you sent says only for 12.10, will this work for 13.10?
<Antisober552> so is there a fix for workspace and the hiding launcher
<xangua> designbybeck: the link says 'Newer tutorials have moved to the blog' and directs to it
<designbybeck> thank you, sorry for that
<hitsujiTMO> Antisober552: how exactly did you hide the launcher and enable workspace?
<Sh1G3rU> CyclicFlux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471003/
<Qrchack> got a way to install it
<Qrchack> chosen firefox and a few themes for gnome
<Qrchack> it should get GUI now
<Qrchack> :)
<Beldar> designbybeck, there is a blog link there that gets you 13.04, no ubuntu studio in any list there however, if you really knnow what your doing the 13.04 list can be tried, ans remove any errors from it when they come till it works, kinda a hackneyed way is all.
<Qrchack> alot of libs
<Beldar> designbybeck, A fresh install if you have the home separate would be the easiest.
<Qrchack> how to start X from console?
<Sh1G3rU> CyclicFlux, want more? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471008/
<designbybeck> Beldar,  I have done a  "sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop"
<designbybeck> But some windows are still themed with a theme I had on KDE
<designbybeck> Beldar,  ^
<Beldar> designbybeck, That removes very little and just makes it more difficult to cleanup,
<Beldar> designbybeck, Yoy have a separate home?
<Beldar> You*
<tgm4883> Beldar, I'm not sure why that would make it more difficult to cleanup. Couldn't you then do an autoremove?
<designbybeck> hmmmm no
<designbybeck> Beldar,
<hitsujiTMO> Qrchack: startx
<Beldar> tgm4883, Not that I know of removing a desktops meta packages is not done that way.
<Qrchack> hitsujiTMO: and it runs full desktop?
<tgm4883> Beldar, what is a better way then?
<Antisober552> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-11-24_22_12_14-SZGgP0vQ.png
<hisham> hi
<hitsujiTMO> Qrchack: well, it runs whatever is set as your DE or the default DE
<Qrchack> uhm it's installing those packages right now
<Beldar> tgm4883, the bot gives the pschycocats website with desktop lists, or save the list when install from the cli.
<Qrchack> i just installed firefox with dependencies and some gnome packages
<Antisober552> hitsujiTMO,  http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-11-24_22_12_14-SZGgP0vQ.png
<Qrchack> hitsujiTMO: will it autoconfigure all the shit?
<tgm4883> Beldar, what psychocats page?
<wafflejockTablet> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hisham> how to install office in linux ??
<hitsujiTMO> Antisober552: is this in a virtual machine?
<Antisober552> no
<hitsujiTMO> Qrchack: yes
<bekks> hisham: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Antisober552> this is a proper install
<SchrodingersScat> !info libreoffice | hisham
<ubottu> hisham: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.1.2~rc3-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 26 kB, installed size 158 kB
<Antisober552> from a liveusv
<Beldar> !pureubuntu | tgm4883
<ubottu> tgm4883: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Qrchack> got blank X screen terminal (white background etc.)
<Ari-Yang> hisham: it should already be installed
<Qrchack> maybe because its still installing xd
<Qrchack> uhm
<Qrchack> what console apps you'd recommend?
<nevermind> my folder is encrypted.... how do I recover my lost password????
<Beldar> tgm4883, There are just easier ways, the user has sort of backed themselves into a corner to have to work really hard to clean it up is all
<hisham> thanks a lot guys i see
<tgm4883> Beldar, IMO, that is a bad way to do it
<tgm4883> Beldar, actually, that isn't really the same thing
<Antisober552> hitsujiTMO,  do u know the problem
<nevermind> I have an old ubuntu pc and I left it for a long time not in use and now I forgot the password how do I get it back if your folder is encrypted???
<nevermind> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<john_doe_jr> how do you add the Ubuntu Maverick universe repo from the command line?
<Antisober552> i installed using a liveusb and an ios from the site
<xangua> !eol | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> tgm4883, Heh, that is your opinion, and not sure it's a rational way of looking at it to be honest. Why would a full desktops packages list be a bad way?
<hitsujiTMO> Antisober552: no, i know of an issue that affects virtualbox guests. this is a new one. i'd recommend reporting as a bug on launchpad
<wulpen> hi there
<wulpen> ipsec to 0
<Antisober552> okai its really bugging me
<tgm4883> Beldar, Going back to a pure Ubuntu desktop != Removing Kubuntu
<Antisober552> and was hoping you guys might of know about a fix
<Antisober552> okai well thx guys
<Beldar> tgm4883, Did you look at the multiple desktops they have and started with ubuntu studio?
<Antisober552> where the launchpad
<Antisober552> do u have a link for it
<tgm4883> Beldar, lets say I installed Kubuntu-desktop, then some other app that had dependencies on some KDE libraries. If I then remove Kubuntu via all those packages, then it will also remove the application I installed that depends on some of those libraries
<wafflejockTablet> Launchpad.net
<Beldar> tgm4883, YOUr not looking at the full list, at the end is a ubuntu-desktop install to make sure all is there.
<hitsujiTMO> launchpad.net           you could try installing unity-tweak-tool and see if you can change the settings there too
<Beldar> tgm4883, sorry the keys stick no intention of caps.
<tgm4883> Beldar, That is sidestepping the question. Doing the ubuntu-desktop install afterwards wouldn't catch a KDE library would it?
<Beldar> tgm4883, If you had ubuntu and wanted those apps you would need them anyway, but I get your point.
<tgm4883> Beldar, so I install kubuntu-desktop, then install k3copy, then remove all of kubuntu using those instructions. k3copy is also removed
<Beldar> tgm4883, The fact here we are in lala land compared to what the actual user problem is.
<tgm4883> Beldar, my understanding is the user wanted to remove kubuntu desktop right?
<Beldar> tgm4883, Argue with someone else this is offtopic.
<bekks> tgm4883: Why dont you just install k3copy instead of kubuntu-desktop?
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> Beldar, I'm not arguing, but whatever
<Beldar> tgm4883, Did you see this, "<designbybeck> I installed Ubuntu Studio, then Kubuntu-desktop, then Ubuntu..... I want to roll back to Ubuntu Unity theme, But my GTK+??? Theme/settings.... How do I just go back to Ubuntu Stock?"
<tgm4883> Beldar, no, I didn't see that
<Beldar> ;)
<tgm4883> bekks, I don't want to do either. This was an academic discussion
<designbybeck> Beldar,  I agree a clean install would be the best way to go, It will just have to wait until the next weekend! ;)
<tgm4883> Beldar, and TBH, I'm still not sure why that page is the "superior" way to returning to "stock"
<Koodoo> how is xubuntu
<Beldar> tgm4883, Your argument is valid yes, however when one installs whole desktops and want specific apps from them there are perils to some extent that a experienced user can take care of.
<xangua> Koodoo: xubuntu.net you can see yourself
<Beldar> tgm4883, I did not say superior that is you word.
<Beldar> your*
<tgm4883> Beldar, semantics
<Beldar> tgm4883, And honestly inspite of your high level of experience and knowledge I usually have you in-ignore per you penchant to argue
<Beldar> back you go hehe
<tgm4883> Beldar, yea, I usually stay out of this channel
<[LMZ]> Has anyone have issues with install Ubuntu and getting a blank screen after selecting "install" on Satellite S75? It has the Intel HD video drivers
<hseg> How do I find the upstream sources for packages?
<daftykins> [LMZ]: is that true of selecting 'try' as well?
<hseg> Specifically, I need to find the upstream source of http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php5-curl
<Beldar> [LMZ], Try getting to the desktop to install. There is a nomodeset option from that first gui.
<[LMZ]> Beldar: Does the samething in Live Mode when you select it.
<hitsujiTMO> hseg: apt-cache show <packagename>     usually lists the upstream homepage
<Beldar> [LMZ], I don't understand that.
<Beldar> [LMZ],Black screen when you hit try?
<Jordan_U> hseg: Are you looking for the upstream source code, or the upstream project?
<[LMZ]> Beldar: Black screen when I select to install ubuntu from grub
<hseg> Upstream source code preferably, project if necessary
<[LMZ]> Beldar: Even with versions of 12 and 13...
<Jordan_U> hseg: The source package contains the unmodified source, plus patches on top of that separately.
<Beldar> [LMZ], Grub is on a install, hit f6 at that screen and choose nomodeset then try.
<[LMZ]> Beldar: Ok let me try that real quick
<ubuntuaddicted> so it's ok to install a mainline kernel that's named v3.12-saucy within Xubuntu 12.04.3 correct?
<Beldar> gthe live id syslinux I believe to boot the install
<hitsujiTMO> hseg: considering that its a php module the webpage for it is php.net
<hseg> OK, but that doesn't help me much. I cannot infer from the sources how I'm supposed to build it.
<Beldar> s/the/is
<Antisober552> so i decided that a restart might fix this bug and it had
<wmp> list
<Antisober552> thx for your help guys
<Jordan_U> hseg: apt-get source php5-curl
<hseg> Also, judging by the sources, the source given is for the entirety of php.
<hseg> Jordan_U: Not on an ubuntu system, trying to repackage that package for arch linux
<Antisober552> and hope everyone has a great day , night ,evening or afternoon
<hitsujiTMO> hseg: try the main site for info http://us3.php.net/manual/en/book.curl.php
<Jordan_U> hseg: Yes, it's normal for one source package to create multiple binary packages.
<kevin> hey guys. for some reason, every now and then my xorg goes up to 100% cpu. thoughts?
<tata> my ubuntu partition left only 600Mb free spece. Is it problem for normal operating?
<kevin> and it doesnt go away, i just have to restart x. this has started happening after i upgraded from precise to saucy
<[LMZ]> Beldar: You said to hit F6 at the GRUB Menu?
<Beldar> [LMZ], THis a install or a booted live?
<hitsujiTMO> tata: yes you can quickly run out og spave after updates. can you pastebin the output of: df -h
<hseg> Yes, however I was expecting there to be some kind of a build script that I could view, that dpkg would run in order to construct the binary package from the source package.
<[LMZ]> Beldar: Both, if I select "try" or "install" I get a black screen after selecting it.
<Beldar> [LMZ], this shows all the options. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<tata> paste here?
<Beldar> !pastebin | tata
<ubottu> tata: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kevin> gonna restart
<tata> ok
<hitsujiTMO> hseg: from the documentation you actually need to compile php with curl specific flags. hence why its all one source package
<[LMZ]> Beldar: Ok I will read that over... then get back to you with a AWESOME or Fail. :)
<[LMZ]> an*
<Beldar> [LMZ], Cool, there is also a mini net install that is a text install if needed.
<Ferix> Hello everyone and a question, is there an Ubuntu version that is "clean", I mean without all the preinstalled stuff like office, video player and such?
<hseg> OK. Again, this still is much too vague for me. Is there some way I can get my hands on whatever configuration was used to convert the source package into a binary package?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Ferix
<ubottu> Ferix: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bekks> Ferix: Install using the minimal iso then.
<Ferix> Ah, great, time to try that out then, thanks :)
<tata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471141/
<daftykins> tata: you might be able to recover some space if you delete some older kernels. can you pastebin "ls /boot" please?
<santhust> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and experiencing stability issues: start-up hangs and while usage hangs (4 GB RAM, intel core 2 duo 2.4 GHz). I have heard that Linux Mint is more stable than Ubuntu. Should I switch to Linux Mint for stability? I have been using Ubuntu for long: 5 years.
<hitsujiTMO> tata: i'd recommend trying to up the size of sda5 to at least 6gb
<bekks> santhust: Linux Mint isnt supported in here, and afaik they do not have LTS versions at all.
<daftykins> santhust: i would suspect you'd be better off running memtest on your system from the LiveCD/USB you installed from before swapping OS
<isosceles> dual booting windows and ubuntu. windows is telling me i'm unregistered. what channel should i go to for advice?
<daftykins> #freenode
<hitsujiTMO> ISOcrates: ##windows
<hitsujiTMO> isosceles: : ##windows
<daftykins> hitsujiTMO: read the question next time.
<daftykins> even if it doesn't require a reg ;D
<santhust> Becks: Linux Mint lts version is 13 (Maya)
<bekks> santhust: So Maya (13) is based on 12.04?
<isosceles> will folks at #windows be inclined to ask questions about the legitimacy of my copy?
<hitsujiTMO> daftykins: ahh ##windows is saying he's not registered :P got it
<tata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471161/
<tata> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471161/
<bekks> isosceles: We dont know.
<[LMZ]> Beldar: Thanks Bro! It works, never knew about that issue.
<isosceles> thanks
<daftykins> isosceles: i doubt they care, they're not the MS police
<isosceles> i will try it
<Beldar> [LMZ], cool, make sure your on the net when installing and tick the update when installing, hopefully whatever graphic drivers you need will be loaded then
<quidnunc> Can someone run "backportpackage -Urb golang"
<quidnunc> and tell me if it also doesn't work for them on raring?
<evilbug> i want to switch to a de that's great looking as well as light on resources. i'm not looking for any hardcore compiz fx though, just a desktop. what do you recommend?
<[LMZ]> Beldar: k
<everydaylinuxuse> pantheon is quite nice evilbug or my personal favourite XFCE
<santhust> Becks: yes, I guess.
<Beldar> everydaylinuxuse, Do you have an actual issue?
<evilbug> everydaylinuxuse: not familir with pantheon, will check it out. and i'd like something lighter than xfce as well.
<everydaylinuxuse> no beldar.
<everydaylinuxuse> lighter than xfce would be LXDE
<Beldar> ah I missed that evilbug was an actual nick being in the middle of a sentence
<gdos> how can i configure leafnode for a local network (or ssh tunnels)? i do not want to subscribe to the 'BIG 8' news groups...just create my own.
<evilbug> everydaylinuxuse: i'm looking at pantheon now and it's looking pretty sweet, very mac-like.
<everydaylinuxuse> it isn't lighter than XFCE though. It is very clean looking though. You could also consider MATE as well
<reisio> pantheon is GNOME 3
<daftykins> tata: ah you only have one kernel, ok you might want to use a larger hard disk indeed - depends what you're doing with that system
<fahadash> When I click Log-off->Shutdown on my XFCE session and leave the "Save sessions for future use" checked. It just ignores my instruction. But when I hit shutdown option again, I get error message
<evilbug> everydaylinuxuse: i just read an article saying that pantheon is very buggy on ubuntu :(
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I find out what xserver version I currently have?
<fahadash> CountryfiedLinux, Sometimes you can find clues inside /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<everydaylinuxuse> yes I used it with Elementary which is based on Ubuntu but they have got it working quite well
<hitsujiTMO> CountryfiedLinux: apt-cache show xserver-xorg
<jhutchins> CountryfiedLinux: dpkg -l xorg
<Beldar> evilbug, mate is not in the ubuntu repos so not supported, in case you consider it.
<hitsujiTMO> evilbug: what version of ubuntu?
<CountryfiedLinux> neither of those worked hitsujiTMO and jhutchins  :(
<evilbug> hitsujiTMO: 12.04
<tata> daftykins: is it possible to use sda2, like shrink and make new space for ubuntu?
<CountryfiedLinux> oh sorry yes it did hitsujiTMO
<CountryfiedLinux> thanks
<evilbug> Beldar: thanks for the heads up. i might just stick with xfce.
<daftykins> tata: it looked like a USB external drive - would that be right?
<tata> no usb this is old HD
<evilbug> Beldar: looking to get os x type functionality though gui-wise.
<Beldar> evilbug, sure, just be aware of what is supported if that is needed.
<jhutchins> Beldar: perhaps dpkg -l "xorg*", but you might be on the newer one that doesn't use xorg.
<jhutchins> Dangit, sorry Beldar
<jhutchins> CountryfiedLinux: ^
<hitsujiTMO> evilbug: theres a osx skin for lxde + cairo
<jhutchins> CountryfiedLinux: You could be running wayland.
<hitsujiTMO> evilbug: http://ubuntu-15.blogspot.ie/2012/12/install-mac-os-x-lion-theme-on-lubuntu.html
<CountryfiedLinux> jhutchins: why for?
<jhutchins> CountryfiedLinux: I guess you'd have to install it manually, so you'd know. It retains xorg for backwards compatibility anyway.
<fishcooker> i've got this file download this  file http://paste.debian.net/67575/ when i try to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<fishcooker> what happen here
<hitsujiTMO> fishcooker: have you installed php?
<hitsujiTMO> fishcooker: what web server are you using?
<fishcooker> apache2
<jhutchins> fishcooker: have you read the README files in /usr/share/phpmyadmin*?
<eminentdomain> hey all i'm having a problem with install utorrent server... i get the following error
<fishcooker> i will jhutchins
<Jordan_U> CountryfiedLinux: Please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg".
<eminentdomain> ./utserver: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.16' not found (required by ./utserver)
<jhutchins> fishcooker: Sorry, it's documentation.html - should tell you how to start it.
<Jordan_U> eminentdomain: Why install utorrent when there are many Free torrent clients available?
<eminentdomain> it looks like i have GLIBC-2.13
<hitsujiTMO> fishcooker: have you installed libapache2-mod-php5?
<eminentdomain> Jordan_U, because i like utorrent...
<eminentdomain> plus i want a web interface for my torrent client
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: You would think that would be a dependency.
<eminentdomain> i just cant figure out how to get GLIBC up to 2.16
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: depends on how he installed phpmyadmin
<Jordan_U> eminentdomain: transmission and other clients have web interfaces as well. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: I spose so.
<SchrodingersScat> eminentdomain: one source says you need the following:  glibc, libgcc, libselinux, libkeyutils, libssl, libcomerr, libkrb5, zlib
<eminentdomain> 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: i would assume installing from repo would not have an issue where apache is not parsing php files
<fishcooker> thanks hitsujiTMO also jhutchins.. yes i install with no-recommend option...
<zzxc> Sheesh A lot has happened while I've been out.
<evilbug> hitsujiTMO: yeah, i think i'll just stick with xfce.
<fishcooker> your package suggestion fix my problem, hitsujiTMO
<fishcooker> thanks
<eminentdomain> brb
<wolfspy> I accedently declined an eula for ttf-mscorefonts-installer while installing wine
<wolfspy> I reinstalled it, but the eula didnt pop up again
<wolfspy> what to do?
<wolfspy> oh
<wolfspy> never mind
<wolfspy> I guess i didnt need to accept the eula this time...
<hitsujiTMO> wolfspy: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<wolfspy> it got installed somehow
<wolfspy> I guess it ignored the eula or something
<hisham> :/ problem for install office :( ,, can i help me please ??    ....    root@bt:~# sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<hisham> Reading package lists... Done
<hisham> Building dependency tree
<hisham> Reading state information... Done
<hisham> E: Couldn't find package libreoffice
<FloodBot1> hisham: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hisham> root@bt:~#
<OerHeks> hisham, root @ backtrack ?
<hisham> yes
<hitsujiTMO> !backtrack | hisham
<ubottu> hisham: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<zzxc> Do the bang commands pull from the wiki?
<Jordan_U> zzxc: No.
<Jordan_U> !brain | zzxc
<ubottu> zzxc: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<azio_m> guys which nvidia driver i should install: version-319 [recommended] or version 319-updates?
<zzxc> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<hisham> ubottu : thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hitsujiTMO> azio_m: afaik 319-updates are usually more up to date
<stdioh> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<zzxc> Maan it takes a long time to install ubuntu server on a usb device.
<daftykins> that's a sign of how bad an idea it is :(
<zzxc> daftykins: What would be a really bad idea would be install swap on that usb drive as well.
<daftykins> >:D
<hisham> command for install application pdf pleas in linux
<zzxc> daftykins: There actually is a reason for it right now though. And it should be a temp thing for like a week.
<xangua> hisham: translate that to someting readable
<hitsujiTMO> hisham its installed already in ubuntu distributions
<hitsujiTMO> hisham: you might want to look at the support channel for your own distro or try ##linux
<zzxc> (or three, depends how quickly I can find a new powersupply.
<hisham> OK  thanks
<daftykins> zzxc: ok, i'll let you off - but i expect progress reports!
<zzxc> daftykins: Hahaha will do.
<luke_> hello, i need help setting my system up
<hitsujiTMO> !details | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<luke_> i am running mythbunut 12.04 when i start front end it connot connect to backend and i do not know how to set my my capture card correctly
<luke_> i have ran through the setup and the ip is set to loopback, this is the only machine i am setting up
<luke_> anyone? i donbt really know how this irc thing works just wating for a reply;P
<ggherdov> Hello. I am testing some configuration on a server I own, and before asking my ISP to modify its DNS records, I'd like to verify things are fine connecting to my shiny new subdomain with my laptop, without passing thru a DNS server.
<ggherdov> Which is to say: I need to add an entry "foo.bar.com 42.42.42.42"  to my /etc/resolv.conf
<ggherdov> How is that done? There is a big sticky banner in the file that say "do not touch this, it's auto-generated"
<elchinchilla> sa
<hitsujiTMO> luke_:  have patience. for some issues it can take a bit longer to getbhelp
<luke_> i just dont know how this thing works... i just wait?
<_KaszpiR_> hm
<hitsujiTMO> ggherdov: its to /etc/hosts   and its         42.42.42.42 foo.bar.com
<ggherdov> hitsujiTMO: right, not resolv.conf. thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> luke_: you may need to repeat the question every 15 - 30 mins
<hitsujiTMO> luke_: there's also #ubuntu-mythtv
<evilbug> how many of you actually keep to unity?
<luke_> hitsujiTMO: am i on the plain ubuntu one? i though i was on mythtv haha shoulda looked my bad. thanks for pointing that out
<hitsujiTMO> luke_: you can ask the question in both channels
#ubuntu 2014-11-17
<HelenaKitty> ronsor, :)
<k1l_> HelenaKitty: ronsor this is the wrong channel for drama. stick to the guidelines or leave.
<HelenaKitty> What?
<HelenaKitty> I am waiting for a bit of support! Not may fault some randomer joined and started talking to me!
<albert> bubbasaures, i clicked the bubble in software and updates, now i dont see it anymore after i rebootd, but dont see it in network connections
<linux> like when i go to install it on my chromebook itll say tht its installed to hit enter to reboot and i do and ti gets stuck on the loading screen and says something like faled to boot or something like tht and it still has the files to the crubuntu tht i anitanally had but then like claboom im stuck in chrome os
 * HelenaKitty sits and waits silently
<linux> i want the crubuntu not chrome os i want my crubuntu back
<linux> but its not letting me install it
<bubbasaures> linux, Can you open gparted and take a screen shot and put it in a imagebin
<linux> all cuz i fed up and put cgpt add -i 6 -P 5 -T 1 -S 0 /dev/sda in the cmd prompt
<linux> and no i cant
<HelenaKitty> linux, Why don't you install Ubuntu natively?!
<albert> #nick pimpin
<Rexter> HelenaKitty, a lot of that in here today, at least you had the balls to just say it.
<linux> i cant do tht eather it wont let me
<HelenaKitty> CrUbuntu isn't native.
<HelenaKitty> Lol?
<HelenaKitty> Are you sure you're using an x86 chromebook?!
<Ben64> linux: only official ubuntu releases are supported here
<Flannel> linux: You might try #chrubuntu, they hopefully can help you more than we can.
<HelenaKitty> YOu're asking for support with CrUbuntu well this is native Ubuntu not CrUbuntu.
<linux> ik when i use crouton or just  install it it wont let me
<HelenaKitty> Now... if you atleast tried to install Ubuntu natively then we'd be luctant enough to support you with Ubuntu on your chromebook.
<Flannel> linux: This is definitely a chromebook specific issue, you're unlikely to find anyone here who knows anything about it.  Try #chrubuntu
<linux> kk
<HelenaKitty> linux, I can't go as far as helping you with Chromebook hardware issues.
<albert> how do i find out if my wirless pci card is working
<linux> is there a channel for chromebook help
<EriC^^> albert: iwlist scan ?
<HelenaKitty> linux, Try #crubuntu
<linux> kk
<HelenaKitty> Once you've found out how to get Ubuntu on natively we can help you again.
<HelenaKitty> with things in Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> linux: or #chrubuntu
<albert> EriC^^, interface not supported
<HelenaKitty> Until then you need to go to that channel.
<Flannel> HelenaKitty: Lay off.
<HelenaKitty> Flannel, Lay off what?
<Flannel> HelenaKitty: He's been told a number of times already, including a few by you, you don't need to keep repeating it.
<tsunade> :popcorn:
<HelenaKitty> I doubt #Chrubuntu are gonna how somebody with a native install when they run into problems!
<HelenaKitty> Oh that. Okay understood. :)
<Rexter> This channel is a mess today. Who's running this channel?
<cryptodan> its being ran by the Penguins of Madagascar
<albert> anyone know how to check for a pci card on zorin
<EriC^^> albert: lspci -v
<k1l_> albert: ask the zorin support because we dont know how they handle the drivers and modules and repositories
<HappyNewYear13> what does native mean here? "the native Linux version of FireFox"
<linux> could always just get a new hard drive
<dominic1134> Hi guys, just want to inform you about a new open source email communication gateway project for ubuntu.  check it out www.openas.org  /  feel free to join us in #openas
<Rexter> happyNewYear13; what the hell are you asking?
<dominic1134> sorry.
<albert> EriC^^, i see network controller how do i make it work ?
<HappyNewYear13> i wanted to play isketch online after so many years and i just learned shockwave player is not available for linux
<k1l_> HappyNewYear13: firefox offers several versions for windows and linuxes. so use the one from the ubuntu repos. that is made working with ubunut already
<HappyNewYear13> Rexter, wikipedia says "It is also possible to use Shockwave in the native Linux version of FireFox by using the Pipelight plugin"
<chrismatic> @HappyNewYear13 Shockwave Player == Flash player, I presume? If so, it is available for Firefox on ubuntu
<albert> 11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<albert> 	Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device 7001
<albert> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20
<albert> 	Memory at e4100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<albert> 	Kernel driver in use: wl
<HappyNewYear13> chrismatic, they are not the same
<EriC^^> albert: usually you can check which drivers are loaded, etc. check the zorin channel for more info, please dont paste in the channel.
<HappyNewYear13> chrismatic, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Shockwave#Platform_support
<Flannel> HappyNewYear13: Native there is in contrast to a (windows) firefox running inside of wine.
<HappyNewYear13> Flannel, cool. thank you
<chrismatic> @HappyNewYear13 http://askubuntu.com/a/48188
<HappyNewYear13> chrismatic, thank you very much
<albert> anyone know a zorin channel
<k1l_> albert: see their website where you can ask their specialists
<albert> k1l_, its same as ubuntu
<EriC^^> /msg alis list *zorin*
<EriC^^> there's #zorinos , there's only 10 people there though
<fingertips> I have a small problem but looking at it I can make it an opportunity.
<HappyNewYear13> what problem?
<HappyNewYear13> what problem? fingertips
<fingertips> HappyNewYear13, :)
<HappyNewYear13> is it sexual?
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | HappyNewYear13
<ubottu> HappyNewYear13: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fingertips> HappyNewYear13, This system has avahi on it can you explain how I can manually enter the names of servers to the local DNS cache and explain how to save it for reuse?
<HappyNewYear13> i know zilck about avahi
<fingertips> ubottu, avahi
<HappyNewYear13> it's zilch
<HappyNewYear13> who is here an avahi expert?
<fingertips> Guest91402, welcome
<fingertips> I suppose I can start with a hostnames file.
<shadaloo> hello i downloaded nvidia's linux drivers directly from nvidia.com and now i get the following error on login: 'unity-panel-service' and cannot load unity
<fingertips> Where is the hostnames file on ubuntu?
<shadaloo> can someone help me please
<fingertips> shadaloo, first rule of inquisition do not ask for 'help'
<HappyNewYear13> /etc/hosts
<shadaloo> -.-
<fingertips> Guest91402, I was shown to treat guests well.
<Ben64> shadaloo: the drivers from nvidia.com are not recommended and not supported in this channel
<chrismatic> @shadaloo what's broken?
<shadaloo> Ben64: I can see why
<shadaloo> Ben64: can you suggest a User interface like fluxbox or something so I can at least get back into my system
<Ben64> shadaloo: well the real reason is because they're already in the ubuntu repositories
<shadaloo> chrismatic: I broke unity
<Ben64> !nvidia | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shadaloo> chrismatic: after I login I get a system problem detected and then cannot do anything in the GUI/run programs
<Ben64> shadaloo: uninstall the nvidia ones you got and follow the above instructions
<fingertips> Guest91402, Don't mind the noise, is there anything I can do for you?
<shadaloo> Ben64: how do I uninstall the nvidia ones?
<Ben64> shadaloo: dunno, check the thing you installed
<chrismatic> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<fingertips> HappyNewYear13, appreciated, does /etc/hosts override all network lookups?
<Ben64> chrismatic: won't have an effect on manually installed drivers
<shadaloo> chrismatic: cheers
<chrismatic> @Ben64 didn't realize they were manually installed. Sorry.
<shadaloo> I will try that
<Ben64> shadaloo: won't accomplish anything
<chrismatic> If you didn't install them via apt, the above won't do anything.
<HappyNewYear13> fingertips, i don't know friend i am not a network expert
<shadaloo> chrismatic: I did not
<chrismatic> Okay.
<chrismatic> Locate the installer file you downloaded
<chrismatic> (It's probably a .run file)
<chrismatic> And run it with --uninstall
<shadaloo> Ben64: what is in the VideoDriverHowto?
<fingertips> HappyNewYear13, this is answered better by knowing how ubuntu is put together, but honest answers are always rewarded
<HappyNewYear13> fingertips, it must because bad software always want attack the local hosts file
<Ben64> shadaloo: all sorts of stuff... can you not browse to it
<shadaloo> Ben64: I could use lynx
<shadaloo> chrismatic: it is indeed a .run file
<el3> Hey. I cannot get my ethernet to work on lubuntu. When I do a ifconfig it only gets a mac adress, no ip.
<Ben64> shadaloo: uninstall nvidia first, you may get a usable desktop after
<chrismatic> @shadaloo right. So, sudo yourRunFile.run --uninstall
<shadaloo> Ben64: chrismatic what is the syntax to uninstall the
<shadaloo> chrismatic: ok will give it a go
<Wayward_Vagabond> Anybody know of a program I can use to split about 40 PDFs (one image per page) into individual images?
<chrismatic> @Wayward_Vagabond pdftk
<chrismatic> @Wayward_Vagabond pdftk has a "burst" command
<pl1x> any way to get visual studio running on linux?
<shadaloo> chrismatic: says command not found
<Ben64> pl1x: doubtful
<Wayward_Vagabond> chrismatic: Thanks, I'll look into that
<chrismatic> @shadaloo did you cd into the directory that has your .run file?
<shadaloo> I tried to ./nvidia-blahblah.run and it said denied (as root)
<gshmu> hello, how to show U+1f440 etc....
<shadaloo> chrismatic: yes of course
<chrismatic> Hmm. Mind doing a paste.ubuntu.com with an ls, the run, and the error you're getting?
<shadaloo> chrismatic: I am in the command line
<pl1x> Ben64: hm any alternives?
<Ben64> pl1x: theres tons
<chrismatic> @shadaloo clbin
<HappyNewYear13> pl1x, google says http://monodevelop.com/
<chrismatic> @shadaloo cat stuff_to_paste | curl -F 'clbin=<-' https://clbin.com
<chrismatic> @shadaloo (stuff_to_paste is a file with the stuff to paste; sorry for the bad name)
<fingertips> HappyNewYear13, Is much more known about how /etc/hosts functions there? I am trying to figure out what happens when multiple numbers are specified for the same name.
<shadaloo> chrismatic: how do I copy stuff?
<shadaloo> :s
<sissie> my netgear wireless card doesn't work with ubuntu studio
<fingertips> Ubuntu has come to the "fork in the road"
<sissie> newest version of ubuntu...just downloaded it
<Ben64> shadaloo: ls >> pastefile; sudo ./nvidia-blah.run --uninstall >> pastefile; cat pastefile | curl -F 'clbin=<-' https://clbin.com
<HappyNewYear13> fingertips, you mean chicken in the road?
<sissie> any suggestions on cards that'll work out of the box?
<fingertips> I have downloaded 10.04.4 server kids and plan on blocking google.
<lickalott> gents, my nzbget recently stopped working.  i keep getting this error - /usr/local/bin/nzbget: error while loading shared libraries: libpar2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.  I've tried to update libpar2 (apt-get) but nothing has changed.
<Ben64> fingertips: why? 10.04 server loses support in 5 months
<lickalott> to be more precise, I would like assistance on updating/upgrading libpar
<fingertips> Ben64, Looks like a last chance to fork it away from google.
<Ben64> fingertips: that makes no sense
<HappyNewYear13> fingertips, shy you want to block google?
<gshmu> 👍  my computer can't show liks this "👍"
<fingertips> Ben64, Why do you compute that it makes no sense?
<Ben64> lickalott: pastebin "apt-cache policy libpar2-1 libpar2-1-dbg libpar2-dev nzbget"
<Ben64> fingertips: because it makes no sense
<HappyNewYear13> gshmu, do you see mine? 💋
<HappyNewYear13> gshmu, it's a kiss
<gshmu> HappyNewYear13: not see
<fingertips> If you had one shot or one opportunity to sieze everything you ever wanted would you capture it or just let it slip?
<gshmu> 01f48b
<Ben64> gshmu: you need a font with support for the emoji characters
<HappyNewYear13> i installed utopic from scratch and i can see them now
<HappyNewYear13> i saw your hand gshmu
<gshmu> apt-get install what ???
<lickalott> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/4FBqgjuZ
<fingertips> Ben64, Are you telling me to go SSD?
<HappyNewYear13> apt-get install emojis-are-cool
<Guest33402> Hello
<gshmu> thanks
<Ben64> fingertips: i'm asking you to make sense, or if you'd like, you can continue making no sense in #ubuntu-offtopic
<HappyNewYear13> gshmu, i was joking
<Guest33402> Apparently, I can't get anyone to talk to me on the Deepin channel :/
<Guest33402> I was just wondering if someone could a few questions
<Ben64> Guest33402: only ubuntu is supported here, sorry
<gshmu> HappyNewYear13: I don't which package
<Guest33402> Darn...
<albert> how do i connect to internet via my wireless adapter
<HappyNewYear13> HappyNewYear13, i don't know either. i would tell it to you
<Guest33402> Anyone know where I could talk to someone for answers then?
<HappyNewYear13> gshmu, , i don't know either. i would tell it to you
<Ben64> Guest33402: probably the deepin channel
<Guest33402> That's what I've tried actually. But, there's only a bot in there, and no one else answers me...
<gshmu> HappyNewYear13: thanks anyway
<fingertips> Ben64, I have no problem making sense, but are you prepared to accept it?
<HappyNewYear13> gshmu,  sudo apt-get install ttf-ancient-fonts
<Ben64> Guest33402: if having an active support channel is something you'd like, maybe deepin isn't the distro for you
<igoryonya> when I try to CONNECT on squid, I get the following error: URL http://94.100.180.228:2042/; The administrator may not allow this cache to make direct connections to origin servers. This only happens, when trying to CONNECT to ip addresses, when using domains, it works fine.
<HappyNewYear13> gshmu, google said
<k1l_> albert: see the zorin support, since you use zorin.
<albert> k1l_, nobody there its the same as ubuntu
<lickalott> Ben64, anything there stand out to you?
<k1l_> albert: if you dont like their support dont use their os. its not the same as ubuntu, then it would be called ubuntu, right?
<albert> k1l_, guess ill try ubuntu
<Guest33402> Well, right now, I have Ubuntu on here. Just...I've had problems with staying with one distro. I've constantly switched between distros, and I'd like to find one that I will actually stick with...
<Ben64> lickalott: looks normal, not sure why you're getting errors
<el3> Hey. I cannot get my ethernet to work on lubuntu. When I do a ifconfig it only gets a mac adress, no ip. And on the router I see the mac address is connected.
<gshmu> HappyNewYear13: thanks very much, I'm did not find it
<reisio> Guest33402: problems?
<chrismatic> @el3 please paste the output of ifconfig on paste.ubuntu.com so we can look at it
<Ben64> lickalott: wait, did you install nzbget in a different way
<lickalott> don't think so.  its been working fine.  i think this issue started with my last update/upgrade
<Guest33402> I started with ubuntu, but finding other distros broadened my horizions a lil. But now, since I've tried these other ones, I don't know which one to stick with...
<Rexter> albert, you're not even in the Zorin channel.
<shadaloo> chrismatic:
<albert> Rexter, whats chennel name again ?
<shadaloo> now I cannot even login to the desktop to see an error message
<Rexter> #ZorinOS
<lickalott> Guest33402, ubuntu and fedora are my favs (if that's worth anything)
<k1l_> 12
<shadaloo> and when I try a guest session the system reloads the login screen
<Guest33402> I've tried Fedora myself, and I didn't really come to like it
<shadaloo> should I reinstall X?
<Ben64> shadaloo: define "it"
<HappyNewYear13> gshmu, you must enable universe in the sources
<Guest33402> I've come to like Ubuntu, Mint, Ubuntu GNOME, Elementary OS, and Deepin.
<gshmu> HappyNewYear13: thanks, it's ok
<Guest33402> But, as I said, I can't decide between them now...
<shadaloo> Ben64: I did not say it
<Ben64> Guest33402: thats great, but not on topic here. pick what you like
<shadaloo> what do you mean
<lickalott> Ben64, just noticed a new stable version as of the 9th of Nov.  i'll try and install that one and report back.
<Ben64> shadaloo: i read incorrectly, sorry. did you uninstall nvidia?
<shadaloo> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> lickalott: how are you installing? you should not be doing so manually
<lickalott> repos?
<lickalott> ^ was a question
<Ben64> lickalott: i see that nzbget is in /usr/local/bin .... it shouldn't be
<Ben64> shadaloo: sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<Ben64> shadaloo: what nvidia card do you have?
<lickalott> I was just about to follow this - http://nzbget.net/Installation_on_Linux_(mipsel)
<Ben64> lickalott: 404, and you should not be doing anything other than "sudo apt-get install nzbget"
<HappyNewYear13> when i see the info of my wireless it says Speed 18Mb/s. but different computer connected to same network always said 54Mb/s. is it a driver problem?
<lickalott> roger
<shadaloo> Ben64: now that you mention it
<shadaloo> when I apt-get autoremove'd
<shadaloo> it said something missing dkms
<shadaloo> gnome-dkms
<Ben64> shadaloo: thats fine, run that really long command above though :) and tell me your nvidia card
<shadaloo> Ben64: 9300-GE
<shadaloo> I believe
<HappyNewYear13> when i see the info in the properties of my wireless it says Speed 18Mb/s. but different computer connected to same modem always said 54Mb/s. is it a driver problem?
<lickalott> removing and re-installing Ben64.  Thanks!!
<Ben64> shadaloo: what is the output of "lspci | grep VGA"
<shadaloo> ok Ben64
<shadaloo> 32 MBs
<Ben64> huh?
<shadaloo> Ben64:
<shadaloo> yes, a 9300 GE and also a 8200
<shadaloo> the 9300 is a card
<shadaloo> not sure about the 8200
<shadaloo> Ben64: installing now
<shadaloo> Ben64: done
<shadaloo> Ben64: reboot?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> is it a laptop?
<shadaloo> Ben64: desktop
<shadaloo> HP
<Ben64> you might want to check whats up with having two cards, maybe you need to disable the onboard one
<shadaloo> :s
<Ben64> but this command will install nvidia drivers ---   "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<shadaloo> Ben64: ok
<shadaloo> Ben64: thanks
<newbieubuntu> sup,
<shadaloo> Ben64: how do you know that I need 331? if you do not mind me asking
<Ben64> well you have ubuntu 14.04, and 331 is the latest in 14.04, and supports both the 8200 and the 9300
<shadaloo> ok great
<shadaloo> that's what I figured
<newbieubuntu> anyone can help me with dovecot/postfix/thunderbird for lan-only email system ? I'm been looking and following guides for 2 weeks all over the net with no solutions.
<chrismat_> @shadaloo it's a version number
<shadaloo> chrismat_: ah
<shadaloo> riiight
<chrismat_> I've tried nvidia-latest once... didn't turn out too well, but it was certainly there.
<shadaloo> well I was running on 331.67
<shadaloo> but obviously ubuntu did not like nvidia's .run
<shadaloo> implementation
<HappyNewYear13> fingertips are u a troll?
<HappyNewYear13> i need to knw
<HappyNewYear13> thins new keyboard is so flat
<newbieubuntu> anyone halp pls ?
<miner> ciao
<Bashing-om> !ask | newbieubuntu
<ubottu> newbieubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shadaloo> Ben64: uh oh
<Ben64> shadaloo: ?
<shadaloo> sub-process returned an error code
<shadaloo> Ben64: maybe I can reboot now and use a browser?
<newbieubuntu> thanks ubottu
<Ben64> shadaloo: give more of the error
<shadaloo> Ben64: it's very long
<shadaloo> and scary looking
<shadaloo> i cannot copy text
<Ben64> gotta have more of the error
<shadaloo> I'm going to try to reboot
<shadaloo> brb
<shadaloo> Ben64: system is deadx0r
<shadaloo> Ben64: when I select Ubuntu from grub the next thing I see is a blinking cursor
<shadaloo> but nothing happens
<shadaloo> i'm booted from a usb thumbdrive
<shadaloo> now I could probably chroot into the system and at least pastebin you stuff
<chech> anybody know a programming app that has an S in front?, been looking all day
<reisio> chech: "app"?
<chech> yes ubuntu app
<reisio> chech: what does it do?
<chech> i think its for html and css
<shadaloo> Ben64: ?
<def_jam> test
<shadaloo> test
<def_jam> hey is tehre anyone around that can help with a ban
<shadaloo> Ben64: :(
<def_jam> thanks
<k1l_> def_jam: talk to the operators of the channel you are banned in
<def_jam> i did
<def_jam> i tried to pspeak to you k1l
<def_jam> i sent you a private
<def_jam> a query
<k1l_> nope
<def_jam> when i type /query kil it says no such nick/channel
<def_jam> k1l
<m0h4wk> Hello?
<m0h4wk> I need some help, would anyone be willing to help?
<k1l_> if its about the #ubuntu channel you can talk to the ops in #ubuntu-ops , def_jam
<k1l_> m0h4wk: if you give more details people can see if they can help
<m0h4wk> Well I just installed Ubuntu
<def_jam> ah great thanks
<m0h4wk> And I have some questions
<shadaloo> Ben64: earth to Ben
<imastupidguest> Look, I know this isn't exactly on topic but would somoene pm me if they can help? 'm looking for someone with familiarity in things like a SWOT analysis. I'm wondering if there is an existing method (like SWAT) that incorporates a perspective element?
<imastupidguest> Someone with familiarity of business diagrams/diagramming
<shadaloo> could I possibly chroot into a partition to use apt-get ?
<k1l_> !ot | imastupidguest
<ubottu> imastupidguest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<imastupidguest> k1l_: I said that
<seronis> and thus..  'dont go offtopic'
<seronis> thats your answer
<imastupidguest> Am I now wrong for asking someone to pm me in the only place I can think to find a gathering of people in which someone may hold the knowledge?
<imastupidguest> I'm asking a social question to you k1l_
<shadaloo> why would you want them to PM you
<imastupidguest> I'm aking you a personal, moral question, completely unrelated to forum moderation, rules, or guidelines
<k1l_> imastupidguest: stop spoiling the technical support channel, we have a seperate channel for chitchat and other offtopic.
<imastupidguest> you don't have to answer
<imastupidguest> what would you do?
<m0h4wk> So
<m0h4wk> I just installed ubuntu
<m0h4wk> And I have some questions
<m0h4wk> I´m making the transition from Windows
<seronis> !ask | m0h4wk
<ubottu> m0h4wk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<d1egoaz> Hello, How can I modify unity global menu to always show menu options? Currently I have to put the mouse on the menu? tks
<m0h4wk> Is there a similar program to Task Manager in ubuntu?
<k1l_> m0h4wk: yes, system monitor
<m0h4wk> Where can I find it?
<shadaloo> m0h4wk: hit the windows key
<seronis> m0h4wk,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/25785/can-auto-hide-for-the-application-menu-be-turned-off-in-unity
<shadaloo> and type 'system
<shadaloo> '
<k1l_> m0h4wk: press the windows key (which opens the dash) then type system monitor
<m0h4wk> Pressing the Windows key doesn´t do anything
<m0h4wk> Would that have anything to do with my keyboard configuration?
<k1l_> m0h4wk: what ubuntu are you on?
<m0h4wk> The latest desktop build
<shadaloo> m0h4wk: click the top icon on the left
<shadaloo> the ubuntu symbol
<m0h4wk> Clicked it
<shadaloo> grats
<m0h4wk> I found it
<m0h4wk> I have another question
<m0h4wk> I installed Ubuntu on a partition, roughly 150 gigabytes
<m0h4wk> Would this be sufficient enough for me to play around with?
<Ben64> yep
<k1l_> easy, m0h4wk
<m0h4wk> And another thing, I set Ubuntu on the top of my preferences list when booting up my laptop
<m0h4wk> But it gives me the option of choosing between what OS is selected beforehand
<m0h4wk> Is there any way to simplify this process and introduce a dual boot system>
<k1l_> m0h4wk: can you rephrase or explain more?
<m0h4wk> Is there any way to make my laptop ask me what OS I want to boot with?
<seronis> grub does this..  whats the issue?
<area51pilot> ASUS TP500L system with ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad not working Ubuntu 14.04 ... anyone else with this issue? I can only get it to work by editing the grub and having it ID as a basic mouse device
<m0h4wk> What is grub?
<seronis> that text menu you see when you reboot your computer
<area51pilot> a little worm in the ground  :P
<shadaloo> Ben64: ?
<m0h4wk> area51pilot: <3
<area51pilot> grub2 is your boot menu
<Ben64> shadaloo: ?
<shadaloo> Ben64: hey
<shadaloo> the system is dead
<area51pilot> if you side load with Windows it displays your OS options to choose as well as recovery options
<seronis> it sits there for 6 seconds before it boots into your default os.. but you can use the arrow keys to select  memtext or your other os instead of going into ubuntu
<seronis> memtest*
<shadaloo> Ben64: when I try to boot I just a flashing _
<m0h4wk> Also, the programs that I installed on my Windows 8.1 partition. Could I access them and launch them on Linux with no changes?
<m0h4wk> Or do I have to reinstall them in some way?
<shadaloo> m0h4wk: you can use 'wine' to run Windows programs
<seronis> are they linux programs?  and if so why are they installed on the windows partition ?
<Ben64> shadaloo: remember when i said i needed the error message and you ignored that and rebooted?
<m0h4wk> They are Windows programs, I just want to be able to run them in Linux
<k1l_> m0h4wk: need to reinstall in most cases. better see if there are linux versions.
<shadaloo> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> shadaloo: yeah, i needed the error message
<shadaloo> Ben64: I was in the command line
<Ben64> shadaloo: i know
<shadaloo> Ben64: it was like 4 lines long
<m0h4wk> The reason I picked Ubuntu as my secondary OS is because I heard it was lighter and must therefore be better for gaming, right?
<shadaloo> m0h4wk: depends on the game
<m0h4wk> So I´ll have to reinstall all my games for them to work on Ubuntu right?
<SchrodingersScat> !paste | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shadaloo> Ben64: do you have any suggestions?
<m0h4wk> I mainly play League of Legends, CS:GO, Trackmania, and some other Source Engine games.
<seronis> m0h4wk,  programs must match the operating system they are designed for, yes
<shadaloo> Ben64: I tried to chroot into the partition but I ended up installing the drivers for the LiveUSB (worthless)
<k1l_> m0h4wk: yes, reinstall
<Ben64> shadaloo: go back in time and give me the error instead of ignoring the request
<m0h4wk> Is there any way to increase my current Linux partition size?
<Guest52481> use gparted
<shadaloo> Ben64: isn't there a way to recover the system from my Live session?
<eblip> hi this is a test
<m0h4wk> Are there any guides I could read as an introduction to Ubuntu?
<k1l_> m0h4wk: yes, you can boot a live-usb and then use gparted to manage the partitions. but be aware to have backups if there is important data
<m0h4wk> And how I can optimize it for my hardware?
<Bashing-om> !manual m0h4wk
<shadaloo> Ben64: ?
<m0h4wk> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<eb0t> this is a test
<shadaloo> Ben64: so you're just going to leave me hanging with a hosed system?
<shadaloo> great advice
<m0h4wk> How can I use my Razer products with Ubuntu?
<m0h4wk> Is there a version of Razer Synapse out there for Ubuntu?
<shadaloo> was trying to install nvidia-331 drivers and the process errored
<shadaloo> tried to reboot and the system is dead - boots to a flashing _
<LinStatSDR> Sounds like a boot order issue
<LinStatSDR> Like a flash drive still plugged in
<shadaloo> LinStatSDR: can you help me resolve it?
<shadaloo> LinStatSDR: well
<shadaloo> i'll try removing it
<shadaloo> doubt that is it though
<LinStatSDR> may have to change the boot order back
<LinStatSDR> or change it back to whatever it was w/e
<LinStatSDR> I'm guessing shadaloo forgot to unplug the flash drive
<LinStatSDR> Since he quit
<m0h4wk> Does anyone know the program called F.lux?
<k1l_> m0h4wk: try redshift
<m0h4wk> Is it similar to f.lux?
<k1l_> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 42 kB, installed size 356 kB
<k1l_> yes, quite the same and ubuntu ships that already
<m0h4wk> Thanks so much!!!
<eblip> thanks k1l for earlier i found the ops and they sorted it out
<m0h4wk> How do I install redshift?
<shadaloo> trying to fix my completely broken ubuntu install
<shadaloo> when i boot I get a flashing _
<shadaloo> when I try to boot into recovery
<k1l_> m0h4wk: either use the ubuntu software center or use the terminal: "sudo apt-get install redshift"
<shadaloo> I get 'friendly-recover--stopped' at 7.xxx
<shadaloo> is there anything I can do
<shadaloo> to fix my install?
<m0h4wk> Is that how I will install all programs on Ubuntu?
<eblip> hey shadaloo i think there is a way of checking if the software your are tryoing to install is corrupt using a hash
<eblip> maybe the software was corrupted for your install ..
<shadaloo> eblip it was fine
<eblip> ah ok
<m0h4wk> Also, how do I make the bottom bar go down? It used to go down automatically and now it doesn.
<shadaloo> eblip: that's not the issue
<shadaloo> thanks though
<shadaloo> someone was tyring to help me install nvidia drivers correctly
<shadaloo> and it failed
<shadaloo> and now they left me hanging
<shadaloo> with a broken system
<eblip> oh yes i tried it the nvidia a while back and i ev entually got it working but it was a botch job
<k1l_> m0h4wk: yes. first you look if ubuntu ships that program already as a package. that is already made working with ubuntu.
<m0h4wk> How do I launch redshift?
<LinStatSDR> So shadaloo, status update on the flash drive removal?
<shadaloo> LinStatSDR: no that wasn't it mate
<shadaloo> thx tho
<shadaloo> I was using the boot menu to select the drive in question
<shadaloo> the system is busted
<shadaloo> never seen such a mess
<shadaloo> can't even boot to a command line
<shadaloo> doesn't even get through the kernel
<LinStatSDR> So you can't boot anything?
<LinStatSDR> No dvd / cd
<LinStatSDR> no flash drive
<LinStatSDR> just a _
<shadaloo> I am in a flash drive now
<eblip> why not try and chroot and undo what you have done
<eblip> and redo the nvidia install again
<shadaloo> eblip: do you have a guide?
<shadaloo> that's the first thing I tried
<shadaloo> but when I chroot I was still in the liveUSB
<eblip> ah ok...i used to have problems chrooting but it was becuase i hadnt loaded all the filesystem necessary
<eblip> mounted rather
<m0h4wk> I just realized I have something called Kubuntu installed
<shadaloo> eblip: any advice?
<eblip> yes google chroot into ubuntu
<m0h4wk> What is it and should I stick with it instead of Ubuntu?
<eblip> thats how i found all the partitions that i required to mount
<eblip> and from tehre bam.. i was in
<eblip> once i chrooted
<m0h4wk> kiL_: what is Kubuntu?
<k1l_> m0h4wk: that is another desktop enviroment. if you like that you can use that
<m0h4wk> How do I switch to Ubuntu desktop?
<k1l_> m0h4wk: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ  that are the big desktops ubuntu offers
<seronis> Kubuntu just defaults to installing KDE desktop mnager instead of unity
<seronis> i use Xubuntu  (XFCE desktop environment)
<m0h4wk> So it´s just a theme basically?
<seronis> more than that
<m0h4wk> Is Unity reccomended for beginners?
<seronis> im VERY biased.. so to me unity is never recommended.
<m0h4wk> How do I switch to Unity?
<k1l_> m0h4wk: unity is the standard ubuntu desktop. you can install the ones you see on the pictures with installing the package "ubuntu-desktop" or "kubuntu-desktop". then choose the desktop in the menu on the login screen
<Ben64> m0h4wk: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; then choose unity when you're logging in
<m0h4wk> To save space how can I uninstall Kubuntu?
<k1l_> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Ben64> k1l_: that won't accomplish much, since that is a meta package
<k1l_> yeah, so its kde package?
<Ben64> this page used to work, but it is way outdated now http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<m0h4wk> How can I make the bottom bar disappear when Iḿ not mousing over it?
<shadaloo> trying to chroot into the partition of my broken ubuntu system
<shadaloo> but i just stay in the liveUSB ubuntu@ubuntu
<bananapie> Hi, I am trying to run Chromium-browser without a window manager so I ran 'startx chromium-browser' from the console, and chromium starts. But for some reason, I also get a window telling me to upgrade packages and that language support is incomplete. How to I prevent startx from calling anything other than what I specified?
<shadaloo> is it that broken
<shadaloo> that I cannot even chroot into it?
<k1l_> m0h4wk: if you change to unity dont mind the bar now.
<seronis> http://superuser.com/questions/30112/kubuntu-to-ubuntu     reading there says that running  'autoremove' after removing the meta package will still clean it up
<area51pilot> ASUS TP500L system with ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad not working Ubuntu 14.04.  The only way to get it to work was by editing thet full touchpad functionality?e grub to have it load as a basic mouse. Any ideas how to g
<seronis> @ m0h4wk  Ben64
<m0h4wk> Should I remove Kubuntu while in Kubuntu or....?
<Ben64> shadaloo: try booting to text mode, by appending 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<shadaloo> Ben64: alright
<seronis> m0h4wk,  i would  _guess_ no.  wait till you boot into unity
<jmeps3> #carding
<seronis> also that link i posted has a huge  apt-get remove command line that lists all the packages used in kubuntu that are not used in ubuntu default
<seronis> you can use it to ensure the extras are gone but id also read the package names first to see if there is something you want
<m0h4wk> Should I bother creating an ethernet connection or just let it connect automatically?
<m0h4wk> Would it improve speeds if I actually created a connection with the necessary details?
<seronis> i dont think i've set up an ethernet connection manually for years.  doubt doing anything by hand would be better than the auto detection
<HappyNewYear13> m0h4wk, let it connect automatically and put ipv6 on ignore
<seronis> HappyNewYear13,  why put ipv6 on ignore ?
<eblip> if you get your ethernet connection manually or by dhcp ...the speed is exactly the same
<m0h4wk> How can I put the ipv6 on ignore?
<HappyNewYear13> seronis, i don't use it and it improves performance
<HappyNewYear13> m0h4wk, you go to the ethernet icon and chek its properties
<seronis> basically DONT put it on ignore
<m0h4wk> It says device not managed
<HappyNewYear13> seronis, why not
<seronis> you need a reason to disable part of theinternet.  not a reason to leave it accessible
<pentagon_> Ashame this system didn't come with vlock.
<HappyNewYear13> who uses ipv6? omg
<eblip> if you put ipv6 on ignore..it only stops your system attempting to get an ipv6 address and info
<eblip> its not really massive overhead.
<m0h4wk> I just realized how light Kubuntu is, only 12gbś
<m0h4wk> And right now I´m only using around 15% of my 8gb RAM
<eblip> in fact it may be a good idea...as hackers could install an ipv6 dhcp server and get your machine issued with an ipv6 address if it is left on..i assume
<m0h4wk> I feel as though this will be better for gaming, right?
<m0h4wk> So, the command that I put into terminal to install Ubuntu desktop finished. Do I just restart now or how else can I get into it?
<seronis> m0h4wk,  thats basically a non-issue.    "better for gaming" will still be whether you like games available on linux or not
<Ben64> m0h4wk: log out, click the cog icon near your name when putting in your password and choose Unity
<seronis> m0h4wk,  over half my steam library is available on linux and a decent portion of the rest i can run with Wine (though a few .Net programs require a lot of setup troubleshooting)
<rww> HappyNewYear13: I do.
<user__> hello
<HappyNewYear13> rww, you have like a local network?
<m0h4wk> Wow
<m0h4wk> This is a lot cooler
<rww> HappyNewYear13: No, my ISP (Comcast) offers globally-routable IPv6.
<m0h4wk> It´s more native to Windows 8 with the sidebar feature.
<Bashing-om> m0h4wk: :) Welcome to tomorrow .
<m0h4wk> Can I set up multiple desktops on Ubuntu?
<seronis> hdmi output  (for watching videos on my tv) works fine.  So most likely multi monitor support is good out of the box now too
<m0h4wk> No multiple monitor support, I have only 1 monitor. But in Kubuntu you could cycle through several desktops.
<m0h4wk> Or workstations as theyŕe called
<seronis> oh.. unity doesnt use those by default ?
<m0h4wk> Doesn´t look like it
<m0h4wk> So how can I set it up so that it´s displayed in the top bar?
<seronis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/260510/how-do-i-turn-on-workspaces-why-do-i-only-have-one-workspace
<seronis> there is your multi workspaces
<m0h4wk> I love you guys <3
<m0h4wk> Ubuntu is amazing
<HappyNewYear13> rww a bit old from 2012 "Turn off IPv6, say security experts" http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/security-it/turn-off-ipv6-say-security-experts-20120608-2002h.html
<rww> that's hilarious
<HappyNewYear13> seronis http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/security-it/turn-off-ipv6-say-security-experts-20120608-2002h.html
<rypervenche> Wow...
<seronis> anyone saying to turn off ipv6 is not an expert
<HappyNewYear13> ipv6 is like ebola
<shadaloo> Ben64: I put 'text' at the end of the linux line
<seronis> using ipv4 is like using  electrical outlets without a ground connection
<shadaloo> was that right?
<rww> and with that set of amusing allegories,
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shadaloo> Ben64: the reason I don't just want to reinstall
<shadaloo> is because I have ~100GB of data
<shadaloo> I don't want to backup
<shadaloo> but
<shadaloo> obviously
<shadaloo> it's too much work to recover
<shadaloo> so
<shadaloo> :ubuntufail:
<m0h4wk> How do I install Wine?
<lickalott> Ben64, you still around?
<lickalott> m0h4wk, have you googled yet?
<lickalott> https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<lickalott> ^^
<Flannel> m0h4wk: sudo apt-get install wine
<Juca> I got pinged!
<MasterCeadeus27> Halp
<MasterCeadeus27> So errrr i have an interesting problem
<teward> MasterCeadeus27: how about you state what your problem is and then perhaps you can get some help
<teward> because we aren't psychic :P
<MasterCeadeus27> fair enough
<Juca> I got pinged!
<MasterCeadeus27> ]:(
<m0h4wk> What Anti-virus do you guys propose I install on Ubuntu?
<Ben64> lickalott: occasionally
<MasterCeadeus27> Anyway, sooo. I used Ubuntu on my laptop via a flash drive. I was pleased. So I installed it, allotting 70 gb of space to it, with the goal of allowing dual-boot on my Windows 8 system
<somsip> !av | m0h4wk
<ubottu> m0h4wk: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<superlunary> ##linux
<MasterCeadeus27> However, upon startup, I do not find anything that even alludes to the ability to boot it
<MasterCeadeus27> so I'm left with the unique problem of obviously having two OSes installed and one not even showing up
<lickalott> Ben64,  after re-install---> /usr/local/bin/nzbget
<MasterCeadeus27> ;_;
<Juca> I got pinged!
<Ben64> shadaloo: should be "text" without quotes, should say something like "quiet nosplash text"
<Ben64> Juca: could you not do that
<karrot> hello, I got this command line to edit a .txt document the way I want to (sed 's/[[^]]*"//' Desktop/Untitled.txt), but I'd like to put the results of that edit into a new .txt file, how can I do so?
<MasterCeadeus27> So... what could cause such a difficulty?
<Ben64> lickalott: usually happens when you manually install stuff, i'm still betting thats the issue
<karrot> I'm in the process of googling, but it's tough...
<karrot> I guess I just need to put the output of a command into a .txt file... which should be relatively easy
<Ben64> karrot: cat blah.txt | sed s/foo/bar/g >> newblah.txt
<karrot> Ben64: thanks
<lickalott> Ben64, does that path look better?
<Ben64> lickalott: no
<m0h4wk> How can I check if my video card has been detected by Ubuntu?
<lickalott> i did a apt-get autoremove nzbget.  then apt-get install nzbget.
<Ben64> lickalott: like i've said many times, you probably have a manually installed version that is causing you problems, apt-get doesn't even know about it
<somsip> m0h4wk: sudo lshw -c Video
<lickalott> so the newly installed is still getting trumped by the manually installed one?   What are you thoughts on getting rid of the other version?
<Ben64> lickalott: depends how you installed it
<m0h4wk> Do I need to install NVidia software as well? Because I remember using a program to optimize my gameplay
<karrot> Ben64: that didn't quite work, can I give you a litte more specific information, and maybe you can help?
<Ben64> karrot: ok
<somsip> m0h4wk: if you install nvidia drivers, you will also install nvidia-settings which may be what you mean
<karrot> Ben64: I have a .txt file called Untitled.txt, I'm trying to erase everything between [ ] in the file and the command "sed 's/[[^]]*"//'" does so, and outputs correctly, I would like to use that command on the .txt file and have it write a new .txt file with the sed command's output
<karrot> Ben64: the output from the sed command by itself works, but it won't write that into a .txt file
<Ben64> karrot: then end the command with >output.txt
<m0h4wk> The program was called the NVidia Geforce Experience
<MasterCeadeus27> pls halp
<karrot> Ben64: I just tried that, and I tried it with >> output.txt for good meause, neither worked...
<karrot> Ben64: I'm about to just copy and paste out of the terminal... but it's a 10,000 line .txt file :(
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: Geforce Experience is only for windows
<karrot> Ben64: wait
<MasterCeadeus27> ;_______;
<karrot> Ben64: sorry, the sed command did not work as I thought... I'm sorry
<m0h4wk> Does anyone know how I can install League of Legends on Ubuntu?
<Tobias[L]> MasterCeadeus27: windows 8 and ubuntu are ... different
<MasterCeadeus27> ....well yes
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: use playonlinux, it has an install script
<MasterCeadeus27> I should hope so
<Tobias[L]> MasterCeadeus27: Uefi disabled?
<MasterCeadeus27> But it ran fine from the USB drive... Hmm
<Tobias[L]> MasterCeadeus27: GPT disabled?
<MasterCeadeus27> Well
<MasterCeadeus27> Not ATM
<MasterCeadeus27> It was during installation
<Tobias[L]> MasterCeadeus27: Installed windows 7 instead?
<MasterCeadeus27> No
<MasterCeadeus27> I've no way to install windows 7
<m0h4wk> I love how almost everything that you need to be done can be done through terminal
<Tobias[L]> MasterCeadeus27: thats how i "fixed" it, the only thing working with UEFI alongside win8 was fedora
<MasterCeadeus27> I mean... I suppose I could get a copy from my CST teacher
<MasterCeadeus27> Hmmm
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: apt-get? its fantastic
<MasterCeadeus27> OK
<MasterCeadeus27> So maybe I try turning UEFI off again
<Tobias[L]> MasterCeadeus27: try fedora, after that switch to legacy boot
<Tobias[L]> MasterCeadeus27: and if that doesnt bring the needed success wipe it all and smash win7 on it
<MasterCeadeus27> wipe---wipe it--all???
<m0h4wk> Tobias[L]: yeah it's awesome!!!
<MasterCeadeus27> I have many important documents that simply cannot risk being "wiped"
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: Chocolatey provides a similar function for windows
<Tobias[L]> MasterCeadeus27: backup into the cloud and locally
<m0h4wk> How can I optimize my Ubuntu to run efficiently?
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: it already does but for some extra speed after booting try preload
<m0h4wk> What is preload?
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: it analyzes what you start often and loads those prgrams into ram(everything over 2 mb from these programs)
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: use only if you have more than 4G
<m0h4wk> I have 8gb's
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: perfect, ssd?
<Bashing-om> MasterCeadeus27: Win8 (UEFI) presens it's pwn set of problems, both to install and to boot . Await advisement here from those who have the experience to advise ( Not me, as I have no UEFI experience) .
<m0h4wk> Regular HDD
<m0h4wk> 1TB
<Bashing-om> presents own set of
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: try preload, everything else is as smooth as it gets unless you want to try your butt at gentoo
<m0h4wk> How do I try preload through terminal?
<Tobias[L]> apt-get install preload
<m0h4wk> It says it couldn't open lock file....
<m0h4wk> Unable to lovk the administration directory
<m0h4wk> lock*
<Tobias[L]> apt-get obviously needs superuser aka "sudo"
<Tobias[L]> as in sudo apt-get install preload
<m0h4wk> Ooooh
<m0h4wk> Ok
<m0h4wk> I'm new to this as you can tell
<m0h4wk> I launched it, now what?
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: it is a daemon that analyzes what you usually start as programs. it will use that knowledge to load program files (i.e firefox binary) into ram after you boot so when you load firefox most data already is loaded
<m0h4wk> How do I set up a default graphics card for all programs to use?
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: nvidia optimus?
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: check the switch layer you installed (primus or bumblebee i think )for its settings or use the search machine you fancy
<cfhowlett> #join #android
<m0h4wk> I haven't installed either, do you reccomend either?
<m0h4wk> And by that I mean which one do you reccommend?
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: primus (check if its written right) is the newer implementation and works better afaik
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: i have sli 650m laptop so lenovo decided to kill the switiching ability
<m0h4wk> What is the command line I type into terminal?
<m0h4wk> In order to install primus
<Tobias[L]> sudo apt-get install primus (check before)
<m0h4wk> So once it is installed, do I open it and set configurations or....?
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: use this, it will explain most things
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: that guide is for debian so leave out anything including debian-specific things
<somsip> !bumblebee | m0h4wk (this is for Ubuntu)
<ubottu> m0h4wk (this is for Ubuntu): The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<somsip> m0h4wk: or maybe it's not for ubuntu. I thought there was a wiki page linked ont here, but it's not
<m0h4wk> How can I check the temperature settings of my components?
<cfhowlett> !sensors | m0h4wk
<ubottu> m0h4wk: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<lickalott> Ben64, got it.  finally found the tut I used to install.  It was from a git source.  removed and am installing via apt-get now.
<lickalott> Ben64,  - Silentkiller:/usr/local/etc# which nzbget
<lickalott> /usr/bin/nzbget
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: altough we help with technical problems this isnt a personal installation assistant, ubuntu will likely require skills in googling, try to use them
<m0h4wk> Tobias[L]: I apologize for being so tedious, I'm new to this so I'm just getting my feet wet. I do really appreciate all that you've done though! :)
<stacyscene> Yo yo
<jakesyl> how do i load a .fw file?
<jakesyl> like how do i burn it to a disk
<Tobias[L]> m0h4wk: atleast you didnt break your setup yet, nvidia and especially optimus tend to break visuals and allow only text mode (unrecoverable without knowledge)
<cfhowlett> jakesyl, .fw is not a linux file = more information needed.
<Tobias[L]> jakesyl: use dd if you want to only want the stream of data directly onto the dvd
<jakesyl> okay, it says I'm missing this firmware file, and i need to insert it while im install ubuntu
<Tobias[L]> as in dd if=/path/to/input/file of=/dev/dvddevicehere
<jakesyl> here's my other question for loading firmware data do i dd it or just drag and drop i don't know if i'm supposed to 'burn'
<jakesyl> So i should dd it on
<Tobias[L]> jakesyl: likely something else went wrong
<Tobias[L]> jakesyl: what exactly needs "firmware" ? i only remeber firmware needed for windows, linux can atleast run in textmode on nearly anything
<jakesyl> non-free
<Tobias[L]> jakesyl: graphics? raid controller?
<jakesyl> networking
<jakesyl> bx2 network controller
<Tobias[L]> jakesyl: skip it and install it later from the additional drivers
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> trying to download a vlc .deb
<ubuntu> so i can install it on a computer that does not have networking
<Guest64241> how can I do this?
<Tobias[L]> dpkg -i /path/to/.deb
<cfhowlett> Guest61439, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Tobias[L]> obviously needs sudo "admin" rifghts
<Guest61439> ?
<shadaloo> Tobias[L]: cfhowlett thanks going to install vlc and try that
<cfhowlett> shadaloo, happy2help
<shadaloo> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<shadaloo> what is the easiest way to install vlc?
<shadaloo> software center?
<Tobias[L]> that or synaptic
<shadaloo> k
<shadaloo> and where will it install the .deb to?
<shadaloo> or rather
<shadaloo> where can I download the .deb ?
<Tobias[L]> shadaloo: download it from the offical vlc website
<Ben64> shadaloo: you should just hook up networking and apt-get it
<shadaloo> Ben64: thx for your fantastic advice once again
<Ben64> Tobias[L]'s suggestion is not recommended nor supported
<Tobias[L]> shadaloo: else try on an hooked up pc apt-get download vlc
<Ben64> shadaloo: you should have given me the error like i asked for instead of rebooting!
<Tobias[L]> Ben64: i know never download stuff from somewhere else than the trusted reps (unlike our beloved *cough* windows but some dont know otherwise (i had to learn that the hard way with my friend calling em why filezilla.zip didnt install
<shadaloo> ok
<shadaloo> so I've installed VLC
<shadaloo> via software center
<shadaloo> where is the .deb stored?
<shadaloo> so I can back it up
<Tobias[L]> shadaloo: apt-get download vlc
<shadaloo> Tobias[L]: I already have vlc installed
<shadaloo> I just need to save it
<Tobias[L]> shadaloo: it likely will be in apt-cache but make your life easier and change to where you want it and enter the download command
<Tobias[L]> cd /home/user(you)/Folderwhereyouwant
<shadaloo> Tobias[L]: where is apt-cache?
<Ben64> shadaloo: you seem to have a problem following instructions. apt-get download will download the deb
<shadaloo> Ben64: vlc is already the newest version.
<shadaloo> i don't have a problem
<Tobias[L]> shadaloo: its under /var/cache/apt/archives liekly
<shadaloo> Tobias[L]: cheers
<Ben64> "apt-get download vlc"
<Ben64> will download the deb, into the current directory
<Tobias[L]> shadaloo: but switching to the directory and apt-get download is safer
<Ben64> seriously, this is not that difficult
<Tobias[L]> Ben64: forgive the windows switchers
<Tobias[L]> Ben64: i have stories to tell from this XD
<kazdax> hello
<kazdax> dear ones
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: just ask
<kazdax> i have installed apache webserver and when i do a 127 localhost
<kazdax> it shows me a page
<kazdax> but now i want to make it available to everyone
<kazdax> and i am using a router
<kazdax> so i have no idea how to set it up so people from the outside can access it
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: stupid idea making a webserver avialiable publically without knowing what you do but it already should be accessible
<Ben64> !port | kazdax
<ubottu> kazdax: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Tobias[L]> Ben64: thx
<kandinski> Can anybody look at this? # apt-get update
<kandinski> (snip...)
<kandinski> Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main TranslationIndex
<kandinski> Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en
<kandinski> Ign http://agentrepo.drivesrvr.com serveragent/main Translation-en_US
<kandinski> Ign http://agentrepo.drivesrvr.com serveragent/main Translation-en
<unopaste> kandinski you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kazdax> so i set the port and then it should be avalable online ?
<cfhowlett> kazdax, i wouldn't say stupid, but definitely unwise
<Ben64> kazdax: read the link ubottu gave you
<kazdax> well i wont be giving it out
<kazdax> i just want to test it and if it does work out
<Ben64> kazdax: and you should reconsider, even if you don't give it out, there are bots trolling the internet constantly for vulnerabilities
<kazdax> id like to study more about firewalls and security procedures i can take
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: what do you want to do? also making a dmz for your pc on your router with an webserver cries for your pc to be comrpomitted
<kazdax> the ubuntu is runnong on vm..so all my other so called sensitive data is on my host machine
<kandinski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9052092/
<kazdax> well there isnt really anything senstive about the data i have
<kazdax> oh
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: vms (likely Virtualbox) are an extra case, you routing trough windows?
<kazdax> show how would you setup a webserve if you had to ?
<kandinski> my apologies for the superpaste: I got the wrong buffer, and pasted the content instead of the pastebin url. I have this apt-get problem where update says it can't download an index file, but wget can. Any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9052092/
<kazdax> yes i am routing threw windows
<kazdax> i am using vmware
<Ben64> kandinski: try a different mirror
<kazdax> where do i remember hearing that name
<kandinski> Ben64: but why would apt-get fail with this mirror, while wget doesn't?
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: you have to setup port forwarding from your router into windows into the vm which has to go all the way back out ... dream again, this is incredibly heavy. get yourself a raspberry pi
<Ben64> kandinski: who knows man
<kazdax> so wait ..my windows is also using port 80
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: smooth recognition
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: get yourself a small platine computer like the raspberry pi, if you want a corrupted device this way atleast make it an as msall threat as possible
<kazdax> i could use a machine ..I dont have real use of ..its apentuim 4
<kandinski> Ben64: yes, thanks XD
<Tobias[L]> kazdax:  perfect, but still your router needs DMZ support and you likely need an Dynamic dns service
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: you planning on setting up a forum?
<kazdax> something like that
<kazdax> a forum is a good idea
<kazdax> i was thinking of setting up a bbs for fun
<kazdax> I have an upload speed of 10 mbits and 50 download
<kazdax> so i though it should not be much of a problem if i hosted site and allowed people to download its contents
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: you need a web adress, a dynamic dns, your router is directly in the way and the security risks... why not take an online offer for a few bucks, that will be safer and more expertedly  managed
<albert_> anyone know how to get quake 2 installed on ubuntu >?
<somsip> kazdax: with respect, it's a bad idea. You don't have the knowledge you need right now, so you don't understand the implications of what you are doing. Find a hosted forum if you want one. Don't try to host it with the setup you've described
<ramborocks> albert
<Ben64> albert_: aren't you on zorin
<ramborocks> albert for quake 2 you should try play on linux
<Tobias[L]> somsip: yep was saying XD
<albert_> no i just installed ubuntu
<ramborocks> albert i used it today for warcraft 3
<ramborocks> albert inside the software center look for 'play on linux'
<Ben64> !appdb | albert_
<ubottu> albert_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<somsip> Tobias[L]: I totally agree and was just thinking two voices saying the same might be enough to persuade him
<kazdax> so the problem is not getting an isolated computer
<kazdax> but its that it directly connects to my modem or router
<kazdax> so its easy to just hack into the router and from there access the other computers
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: the problem is you open your infrastructure to the world with not only bad configuration and your router in the way but also an fully-fledged web server with a million open security errors which others can use to compromit not only the server but your whole home netowrk
<kazdax> thats bad and was studying malware analysis
<somsip> kazdax: the problem being the routing you need to do, the other steps you need to take, and the setup of the forum etc seem to be beyond your current level of knowledge it a way that will be difficult to bridge by giving you step by step instructions
<kazdax> people could easily pin a bad hack on me
<kazdax> right ill do online hosting
<kazdax> till i dont get good at it and know about the security risk
<cfhowlett> kazdax, wouldn't you be happier/safer doing something like hosting an ubuntu mirror or .torrenting images?
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: i have a root server running myself and despite my 400 letter password i get logins from china all day XD
<kazdax> haha sweet
<kazdax> good way to catch malware to analyise
<kazdax> but still a bad idea since my other comptuers would be exposed
<shadaloo> alright
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: if you want to get good at running a web server get yourself that pc you dont need, setup ubuntu-server and attack with everything kali linux offers
<shadaloo> i have vlc.deb
<shadaloo> however
<kazdax> cfhowlett, good idea man
<shadaloo> i just installed nvidia-331
<kazdax> never thought about that
<shadaloo> and I plugged in my HDMI display
<shadaloo> and it is not detected
<kazdax> but still wont be a security risk for me to host mirrors or torrents ?
<shadaloo> and when I try to boot with the display in HDMI, it start to boot
<kazdax> ahh
<shadaloo> and then the signal goes dead
<Tobias[L]> cfhowlett: i would gladly host ubuntu images (1 gbit up and download speed) buuut restricted network, only Ip6 is open for acces from outwards still
<Ben64> shadaloo: what are you doing now? how did you install nvidia? same computer? whats going on? you come here, ask a question and then bail for 15 minutes
<kazdax> okay then i think ill get this old laptop i have
<shadaloo> Ben64: I installed nvidia on my liveUSB
<cfhowlett> kazdax, less of a risk than what you've proposed and a good learning experience
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: do you only want to collect malware?
<Ben64> shadaloo: pretty sure that will never work
<shadaloo> Ben64: I'm just trying to get it so I can use my display
<kazdax> yes Tobias
<x_root> hello, i having a problem with the power-menu from ubuntu these days
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: why?
<kazdax> once i am done with studying older malware and from books
<kazdax> i want to be able to catch them analyse the latest treat
<x_root> if i try to poweroff from there doesn't open the menu to poweroff
<kazdax> so i am keep up with my work :D
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: unless you work at <av here> labs thats a really really stupid ideal
<Tobias[L]> idea*
<x_root> also, if i try to end session it doesn't open the gnome-session-quit
<kazdax> well i will want to paste papers about new viruses
<kazdax> why not ?
<x_root> what should i do?
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: and there is a muuuuuch easier way to do so
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: get a spam mail address
<kazdax> if i am good at doing it ..I should get a job at an av company
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: and post it on any online huestbook you can find
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: and then see the "you need to open this .pdf right now" flowing in
<cfhowlett> kazdax, see "ethical hacking" subjects and guiades
<cfhowlett> *guides*
<kazdax> thats actually a really good idea
<kazdax> but i dint know they still did that
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: its more popular than ever before
<kazdax> ill try that
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: and if you going to analyze malware be sure: do it only on said pc and disconnect it from the internet and be sure: there is malware much more sophisticated thn usual malware, always wipe your system after analyzing it
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: and even that sometimes doesnt help
<kazdax> yea i was thinking perhaps install a linux and vm it with windows
<kazdax> the windows one could act like a honeypot
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: no you install the new container linux and only boot applications in thsoe strictly restrained environments
<Tobias[L]> kazdax: its especially made for this
<kazdax> what a new container linux ?
<Ben64> none of this is on topic here, could you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue
<cfhowlett> kazdax, OT channel or ##linux
<cfhowlett> kazdax, or even ##windows
<HelenaKitty> I currently have my system doing automatic backups per night. It backs up the entire home dir. I wanted to know that when Unity 8 comes out will the backups break the system or will the configuration files within the backups for Unity 7 be compatible with Unity 8?
<uskerine> hi, in ubuntu 12.04, despite I try to modify /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname, values are set back to default. I am working in a VPS, is that due to ubuntu or due to VPS?
<SchrodingersScat> uskerine: and you used sudo or gksudo to start the editor of the file?
<cfhowlett> uskerine, almost certainly the VPS but I wonder how they're able to override your settings ...
<uskerine> I am working as root
<cfhowlett> uskerine, !!!?? shouldn't be doing that ..
<uskerine> actually, I didn't read the file right after the reboot. once /etc/hosts is modified and the VPS restarted, changes are there but VPS adds again its values.
<uskerine> so host has two FQDNs
<uskerine> and /etc/hostname is reset to given VPS value
<SchrodingersScat> uskerine: you may be able to change the hostname using the control panel, but that's between you and them.
<uskerine> I see
<uskerine> so this has nothing to do with a specific configuration in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> SchrodingersScat, but if she set her  values, how is the VPS provider overriding the configurations?
<SchrodingersScat> cfhowlett: I'm just going off that it was reset somehow.
<cfhowlett> SchrodingersScat, right, I got that.  I'm just wondering how ... she set it up as root user and the provider over-rode things ... don't seem right
<wayafo> hey
<HelenaKitty> I currently have my system doing automatic backups per night. It backs up the entire home dir. I wanted to know that when Unity 8 comes out will the backups break the system or will the configuration files within the backups for Unity 7 be compatible with Unity 8?
<uskerine> if this is a virtualized environment I don't see why /etc/hosts can't be overriden at bootup
<uskerine> anyway I will leave values "as is" and reconfigure postfix to use different values
<devians> how can I force aptitude to give me a specific version of a package?
<devians> sorry, apt-get
<devians> If I run apt-get source nginx=1.6.2-1+precise0 it tells me that package is unavailable, even though its shown in apt-cache policy nginx
<maum> hello
<devians> i've tried pinning the version but apt-get seems to totally ignore that also.
<maum> how to go to bios setup?
<Tobias[L]> maum: specify what you want to do. are you trying to upgrade your bios in ubuntu?
<maum> Tobias[L], I like to find virtualization option in bios. I installed vmplayer on ubuntu 14.04 and there wasn't virtualization option in bios. so I searched the issue for [Binary translation is incompatible with long mode on this platform] and some post says the host's bios need to be changed the option "virtualization" but I am not sure there is so...
<maum> sorry 12.04
<Tobias[L]> maum: you need to hammer your bios key (try F2, F8, F11 and F12) at bootip
<cfhowlett> maum, do not hammer!  gently press ... at boot up
<KEEm> Hej Feksclaus
<Tobias[L]> there you need to find intel-v(x)-t or a responding option, be sure to know what you change before you senselessly edit stuff there
<KEEm> Hello EriC^^ :)
<maum> Tobias[L], I pressed f2 key or f8 or f10 when booting ubuntu but not working
<EriC^^> hello KEEm :)
<Tobias[L]> maum: not the ubuntu boot sequence, your pc booting up
<EriC^^> how you doin?
<KEEm> EriC^^: deeper search got better resaults
<cfhowlett> maum, get out your manual.  read.  find "system settings" and it will tell you what exact key
<Tobias[L]> maum: bios is right after the pc has his on button pressed
<EriC^^> KEEm: cool
<KEEm> EriC^^: it found 2811 files last time i checked
<maum> Tobias[L], my pc is on mac and i installed parallels to use ubuntu 12.04 and installed vmplayer on ubuntu 12.04
<Tobias[L]> maum: then dont ask in #ubuntu
<devians> hmmm. to reiterate, is there any way to force apt-get source to download an older version?
<havoc_hive> hello all =) very new here...
<Tobias[L]> maum: this is a mac related issue and covers only macs EFI settings, and since i have the nervous thing that i throw any mac in my hand right out of the window i dont know much about this platform
<cfhowlett> !mac | maum
<ubottu> maum: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<EriC^^> KEEm: i see
<EriC^^> devians: you can use apt-get install <package>=<version>
<devians> EriC^^ doesn't work
<devians> EriC^^ Ignore unavailable version '1.6.2-1+precise0' of package 'nginx'
<Tobias[L]> cfhowlett: is there seriously for any pc related topic an entry?
<EriC^^> devians: are you on trusty
<Tobias[L]> !docker | Tobias[L]
<devians> on precise
<Tobias[L]> broke it :D
<EriC^^> !info nginx precise
<Tobias[L]> XD
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.6 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 85 kB
<devians> EriC^^ sorry, on precise. theres a version one above the specified one, 1.6.2-4+precise0 and its a higher priority and hence the older package is locked out
<devians> I'm using a ppa to get a non-ancient version
<EriC^^> devians: i think it's cause you have a ppa
<EriC^^> i see
<devians> EriC^^ https://gist.github.com/jhogendorn/d31caf8ec1c05da1a923
<nathaneltitane> hey there :)
<devians> EriC^^ just updated the gist
<nathaneltitane> question: how do i silence a package config using debconf - specifically, i'd like to escape all questions asked for ddclient since i cat a config after install
<EriC^^> devians: try sudo apt-get install nginx=1.6.2-4
<devians> EriC^^ uh, why? thats not what I'm trying to do.
<devians> EriC^^ I'm trying to download the sources for a specific version of nginx.
<EriC^^> devians: sorry, sudo apt-get install nginx=1.6.2-1
<devians> EriC^^ E: Version '1.6.2-1' for 'nginx' was not found
<EriC^^> ok
<nathaneltitane> anyone?
<devians> EriC^^ any ideas? apt just flat out seems to refuse to cooperate if what you want is not the latest version
<Tobias[L]> nathaneltitane: no idea what you want but if you want to stop updates use apt-mark hold *name
<EriC^^> devians: seems it will downgrade if it's one of the apt sources, but with ppa's you can only install the latest, there is a fix though but it's kind of ugly
<EriC^^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/50821/downgrade-ppa-packages-to-versions-available-at-a-previous-point-in-time
<nathaneltitane> Tobias[L]:
<EriC^^> devians: i'm curious if you add the ppa as source in /etc/apt/sources.list what would happen
<nathaneltitane> Tobias[L]: nope.. not that - during install, I,d like for ddclient not to prompt me (silent install)
<EriC^^> not sure that would even work
<devians> the ppa is in my sources list, one sec
<EriC^^> yeah it's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<EriC^^> maybe it's the same as having it in sources.list
<devians> EriC^^ https://gist.github.com/jhogendorn/d31caf8ec1c05da1a923#file-source-list
<sjm> in sources.list and in a file in sources.list.d directory is the same
<Tobias[L]> nathaneltitane: is it upgradeable with apt? anything you push manually will always ask you .. because it is safer. if you really wanna say "fuck it i dont care if it breaks" there should be the -y option (or -yes / --yes) to always take new configs (and in conclusion -n/-no/--no) for taking the old one
<EriC^^> i see
<nathaneltitane> yes, it install through the apt repos
<nathaneltitane> it installs* apt-get install ddclient
<fedora_newb> I am running ubuntu 14.04 through virtualbox and it is running slow
<Tobias[L]> apt-get -y install * should ignore any request and use whatever is newer
<Tobias[L]> fedora_newb: thats not a problem thats a feature
<fedora_newb> Not sure what else I can do, made sure the 3d was enabled, plenty of cpu/ram
<fedora_newb> Any ideas on how to fix?
<Tobias[L]> fedora_newb: is the virtualisation enabled?
<Tobias[L]> fedora_newb: in your bios settings
<nathaneltitane> Tobias[L]: that's fine... i'm talking about the ddclient config itself, ddclient itself prompts for setup info while installing... i'd like to silence that
<fedora_newb> Ah, need to check, thanks Tobias
<Tobias[L]> nathaneltitane: isnt -y doing that too?
<nathaneltitane> no
<Tobias[L]> nathaneltitane: well i remeber it always prompting me aswell but i rather grit my teeth together and do it since sometimes it can break everythign
<devians> EriC^^ stumped also I take it?
<Oggie7797> #targa-lp
<nathaneltitane> well i have a config that is already preset and that i concatenate into /etc/....
<EriC^^> devians: i was thinking you could maybe add a ppa for an older version of ubuntu that had that package as the latest
<EriC^^> devians: it's all a mess though
<EriC^^> why do you need an older version?
<devians> EriC^^ Im frankly stunned that apt is so... opinionated.
<devians> whats the point of a source download command if you cant pick a version.
<EriC^^> devians: i think it's to do with the ppa's themselves
<Tobias[L]> nathaneltitane: write a script that presses "n" and enter the whole time XD
<EriC^^> devians: apt allows older versions from repositories, and it's a frontend for dpkg
<Tobias[L]> nathaneltitane: but sorry i dont have a fix for that
<EriC^^> devians: so i if it was apt not playing ball it could be fixed with dpkg i guess?
<devians> EriC^^ the point is that I have an automated system that pulls down a specific version of the nginx package, adds modules and repackages it. and apt source is killing that because I can't reliably lock down the version I start with.
<EriC^^> not sure
<nathaneltitane> how do i pass the escape to the apt get install ddclient command (since i assume it'S the same process...)
<Tobias[L]> EriC^^: its the same as with Ubuntus broken hostapd, only the old .deb can be used for ap-hotspot
<Tobias[L]> strg-c works wonders
<sjm> devians you can't pin the package?
<devians> sjm see https://gist.github.com/jhogendorn/d31caf8ec1c05da1a923
<Roey> hello
<Emrich> Any one know the procedure for installing the guest additions to ubuntu for vbox. I'm new to linux.
<Roey> For some reason this past month my usb3-attached external backup drive is no longe rrecognized by the Linux kernel when I attach it.  I do "modprobe -v xhci_hcd", see no output, check with lsmod and do not see XHCI in its listing.  How should I proceed?
<SchrodingersScat> Emrich: once you load the guest additions image via the virtualbox menu, it should appear as a cd in the VM, from there you can open the directory of the cd and there's a script you execute.
<devians> sjm, EriC^^ see https://gist.github.com/jhogendorn/d31caf8ec1c05da1a923 so theres a pin, theres trying directly on the command line. the pin is totally ignored, the command line tells you to bugger off if its not the latest version. I'm stumped. Is there a way I can just wget the package?
<Tobias[L]> Roey: does lsusb list the drive still?
<Roey> no it does not.
<sjm> devians, are you sure the ppa includes the source?  or just the binaries?
<devians> if I do not specify a version I get the latest source fine.
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  it does not
<fedora_newb> Ok, so I have checked to make sure I have virtualization enabled in the bios (yes), 3d enabled, plenty of cpu and ram but ubuntu 14.04 reacts very slow in virtualbox vm.
<SchrodingersScat> Emrich: I don't remember the name of the file, but I believe it ends in a .sh or it will mention linux probably?  If you list the contents of the directory then someone will probably know.
<sjm> devians, is there a reason you don't use the nginx repo?  Just curious.
<devians> that _is_ the nginx repo
<Tobias[L]> Roey: likely your connector or the external connector board are dead
<devians> and if you're referring to the non ppa one, its becase that one is _ancient_
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  how do I check?
<Tobias[L]> Roey: get an cheap 15 bucks external drive case and screw in the drive
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  the USB3 card I added shows up under lspci
<Roey> this IS a usb3 card it's connected to
<Emrich> Ok, so iv;e tried installing the image for guest additions several times and i have sucessfully done this before with XP but i can't seem to get any responce from my OS when i click to install the additions.
<EriC^^> devians: maybe mark the packages that you dont want
<EriC^^> devians: look into apt-mark
<sjm> devians.  according to http://wiki.nginx.org/Install  that's the community maintained repo, not the official one.
<Tobias[L]> Roey: if your host connector shows but whatever its connected to doesnt... get an cheap external drive case and check again
<EriC^^> devians: sudo apt-mark hold <package>=<version> maybe
<SchrodingersScat> Emrich: if you right click in the directory for the cd, do you see an "Open in terminal"?  if so you can try doing that so you can run the script and be able to read any errors.  Also, I believe you have to run it with sudo, if I recall correctly.
<EriC^^> devians: if that doesn't take a version argument, look into apt_preferences ( man apt_preferences )
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  ok, let me re-phrase this
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  I have an external hard drive in a usb3 enclosure that I am connecting to the port on the usb3 card I once bought.
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  this worked fine till about...a month ago, I think?
<devians> sjm well I'm telling you the other one is _old_
<SchrodingersScat> Emrich: tab complete can help you here, once you're in a terminal in the correct directory, you can type 'sudo' a space, the first few letters of the file, then hit tab to see what your options are.
<Roey> then I notice that /backup has not been mounted at least as of the last uptime, which was ten days.
<Tobias[L]> Roey: so the USB 3.0 card isnt recognized?
<Roey> it IS recognized
<Roey> <Roey> Tobias[L]:  the USB3 card I added shows up under lspci
<Emrich> Their is a cd file folder in my system file path but it is not related to the guest additions. It should be known that i am not using a standard ubuntu distribution.
<Tobias[L]> Roey: but your hdd enclosure isnt
<sjm> devians, it has nginx_1.6.2-1~precise_amd64.deb
<Roey> correct.
<Roey> and this is a new issue, it worked before.
<Tobias[L]> Roey: whats stopping you from jamming it inti an usb 2.0 port?
<fedora_newb> Ok, so I have checked to make sure I have virtualization enabled in the bios (yes), 3d enabled, plenty of cpu and ram but ubuntu 14.04 reacts very slow in virtualbox vm.
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  hmm.  I suppose.
<SchrodingersScat> Emrich: Not sure what to advise then, have you loaded the guest additions image via the virtualbox menu?
<Roey> let me try...
<sjm> devians, that page says the official nginx one is at:
<Tobias[L]> Roey: USB 3.0 is explicitely marked as backwards compatible XD
<sjm> deb http://nginx.org/packages/ubuntu/ precise nginx
<sjm> deb-src http://nginx.org/packages/ubuntu/ precise nginx
<uskerine> is syslog installed by default in ubuntu 12.04 minimal installation?
<Tobias[L]> Roey: if it isnt recognized there you need a new encasement
<SchrodingersScat> Emrich: What did you click if you don't see the guest additions cd?
<devians> sjm yeah. the releases on there are ancient though.
<uskerine> -I see rsyslogd process but I can't find /etc/syslog.conf-
<teoma> Is it possible to enable both headphone and speaker output on a laptop?
<Tobias[L]> teoma: look into jack audio server if it switching isnt hardwired into your audio card
<Emrich> Hold on i might be able to fix it. Sighning off.
<SchrodingersScat> also !ubuntu
<teaearlgraycold> Can you have a remote PulseAudio connection?
<teoma> Tobias[L]: I'm already using jackd, actually.
<sjm> devians, it looks like it has the same version you are trying to use:  http://nginx.org/packages/ubuntu/pool/nginx/n/nginx/
<Tobias[L]> teaearlgraycold: yes you can, there is only a small package needed to open it to the network but it will lag and crack the audio
<teaearlgraycold> Tobias[L], even on gigabit lan?
<Tobias[L]> teoma: then likely the switch is hardwired into your card, making it impossible to do so
<devians> sjm maybe so, but if I use that source and pull the source, its for a totally different package, totally different version thats incomprehensible
<Tobias[L]> teaearlgraycold: it is pulse that cracks, not the lan (tested for me from Gaming pc to taspberry pi/banana pi)
<teaearlgraycold> :(
<teoma> Tobias[L]: I see, thanks...
<teaearlgraycold> Would be really cool to steam my audio output like that
<Tobias[L]> teoma: do you see two audio outputs or a "switch" in the control panel when you plug in headphones?
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  it's a software messup I think
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  I just testd with another usb3 enclosure, got the same issue.
<Tobias[L]> teaearlgraycold: try it out but i guarantee it will mostly mess with the audio thing ... but if you are interested in that look into roard audio
<Tobias[L]> teaearlgraycold: jup, just RoarD
<teaearlgraycold> K, thanks
<Tobias[L]> Roey: try an older kernel version
<Roey> don't have that luxury
<Roey> not sure I have older ones available
<Roey> but I un derstand what you mean
<teoma> Tobias[L]: I never use the panel -- would qjackctl be the program to use?
<Tobias[L]> teoma: is pulse still installed? i hope you use the alsa/pulse sink instead of having it replaced
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  I am going to bed but if you want type and I will read tomorrow
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  also two more issues:  (1) my timezone is set corectly yet I have +5 hours on my clocks in KDE and in command line... why??
<uskerine> what does '-' mean in rsyslog.conf?    mail.*                          -/var/log/mail.log
<Tobias[L]> Roey: set time in kde clock app
<teaearlgraycold> What does Linux have in terms of a firewall?
<teoma> Tobias[L]: I'm using PulseAudio's module-jack-sink and pamodule-jack-source.
<Roey> Tobias[L]:  NYC
<Roey> it's 00:35 here now.
<teoma> Sorry, that's module-jack-source.
<Tobias[L]> teaearlgraycold: it doesnt need ine really since its secure by design but it has "ufw" for easy things and AppArmor for app-to-app things
<x_root> how to fix power menu problem on ubuntu 14.04?
<Tobias[L]> teoma: open your ubuntu sound menu then
<Tobias[L]> teoma: the one where you see all inputs and outputs and the basic things in system settings
<x_root> like, from top panel, i try to power off, but the power off button and session button don't work.. how can i fix this?
<teaearlgraycold> Tobias[L],  why doesn't it need one? You mean it's not a problem because apps aren't run as root?
<Tobias[L]> teaearlgraycold: unlike windows ubuntu comes with zero to no services that actually can recieve and process data unless you explicitely install them. if a system doesnt react to any data stream it gets sent a firewall wont help anyway since there is nothing to block
<teoma> Tobias[L]: I'm embarrassed to say this in #ubuntu, but I'm actually using Debian...
<teaearlgraycold> Tobias[L], well there's SSH which is packaged with Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> teoma, no need for apology, but you really need to ask #debian for assistance with this
<Tobias[L]> teaearlgraycold: UFW can block single ports or port and ip ranges how you want, use GUFW if you want to have it graphical. with apparmor you can limit an app's capabilites aswell as with SELinux rulesets
<teaearlgraycold> Alright cool
<Tobias[L]> teoma: yep likely, i dont knwo how to display soundcard names in debian or linux
<Tobias[L]> teoma: but a tip: my display changes form "analog speakers" to "headphones" when plugged in, offered by my soundcard which suggests what to use which results in having both possible to use. cheap cards may just reroute the signal if it is plugged in
<pentagon_> Why isn't the machine resolving hostnames?
<Tobias[L]> teaearlgraycold: and ssh aswell is most likely secured and not accessible on most installations (dunno if still but on most linuxes i need to install ssh-server for ssh to work) (only desktop OSes)
<teoma> Tobias[L]: Thanks very much for the help!
<Tobias[L]> teoma: no problem, lets hope you dont have the cheap reroute solution but both streams accessible instead ^^
<GoldenAngle> The way of the fool is right in his own eyes,
<GoldenAngle> But the wise one accepts advice.
<Tobias[L]> GoldenAngle: for the discussion of the sense of life please fo to #42
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<GoldenAngle> Morning
<Axton> Morning
<Tobias[L]> oh gosh im way over time (6 hours XD) see you!
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a GUI package that can enable/disable /etc/init system services, now im disabling them the manual way with service.override trick
<lotuspsychje> any ideas?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: I know such things exist :)
<reisio> CentOS comes with one, which is presumably generic for GNOME+whatever init CentOS uses
<lotuspsychje> reisio: i tyed many packages like jobs-admin, bum and others but they dont show all system services right the new upstart way
<lotuspsychje> reisio: i also read ubuntu 16 will have systemd in the future
<reisio> it will, if Debian is still using systemd
<lotuspsychje> reisio: well systemd can brake things i hear..if we still use the /etc/init
<lotuspsychje> reisio: so im seerahcing for a nice package :p
<reisio> you tend to want one init system solution at a time, yes
<lotuspsychje> yep, just wanna tweak boot time with unwanted services like CUPS
<reisio> why not cease rebooting? :p
<lotuspsychje> reisio: meaning?
<reisio> why reboot
<lotuspsychje> lol this is a netbook not a server
<reisio> lotuspsychje: makes no difference
<GoldenAngle> A shrewd man conceals what he knows,
<GoldenAngle> But the heart of the fool blurts out his foolishness.
<lotuspsychje> reisio: checl ls /etc/init i want some of those disabled
<reisio> GoldenAngle: well blurted :)
<pentagon_> Where does dnsmasq look for nameservers to use?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: I doubt most have much effect on boot time
<pentagon_> If it looks in /etc/resolv.conf then it is pointing back to itself.
<GoldenAngle> The hand of the diligent ones will rule,
<GoldenAngle> But idle hands will be put to forced labor.
<lotuspsychje> GoldenAngle: this is not the channel for poetry mate
<GoldenAngle> It's not poetry
<lotuspsychje> GoldenAngle: nor its ubuntu support..
<cfhowlett> GoldenAngle, it's not ubuntu support either
<Flannel> GoldenAngle: Regardless of what it is, it's offtopic for this channel, please stop it.
<lotuspsychje> pentagon_: maybe this can help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<chaotic_good> hey gents why does dpkg -i not install latest deb of chrome 38? i386 14.04lts
<chaotic_good> I got the deb from google
<cfhowlett> chaotic_good, chromium is the recommended linux version --- in the repos
<Bashing-om> chaotic_good: Are yoy running 'dpkg' in the same directory as the google file is in ?
<pentagon_> There is some loopy fiasco going on with the DNS setup.
<lotuspsychje> pentagon_: can you tell us what you are trying to do exactly?
<pentagon_> lotuspsychje, I am trying to setup iptables rules.
<chaotic_good> yeah id use fwbuilder
<chaotic_good> yeeahh
<chaotic_good> wow latest chrome dep chase finally over
<chaotic_good> 14 should pakup chrome 38
<chaotic_good> seems basic repo not work
<chaotic_good> i got chrome 38 i386 deb
<chaotic_good> had chase all deps byhand
<chaotic_good> wtf
<chaotic_good> this is 2014
<pentagon_> The loopback is unique in how it is handled.
<Ben64> chaotic_good: not sure what you're doing, but i think you're in the wrong channel, this is for ubuntu support only
<pentagon_> I have to think about it from a kernel perspective.
<pentagon_> kernel in the middle attacks
<chaotic_good> ubuntu getting chrome on 14.04lts i386
<chaotic_good> wasnt ez
<liudong> .
<Mala> Where does ubuntu keep it's keyboard layouts?
<rypervenche> Mala: /usr/share/keymaps/i386/
<Mala> rypervenche: thanks mate.
<maum> I got error [ no boot filename received operating system not found]
<maum> when I try to install Xenserver
<maum> hello
<beefKitten> New machine, using Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 graphics card, can't get resolution beyond 1024x768 on external display.. any advice?
<MaximB> hey, when 14.10 will be released?
<bubbasaures> has been
<cfhowlett> !14.10 | MaximB, ??? read the memo
<ubottu> MaximB, ??? read the memo: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<MaximB> ho right, now I see it
<xangua> see the light my so
<xtpeeps> Anyone known black box baseed on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> xtpeeps, not supported here
<xtpeeps> Okey ,thank U all the same
 * EREVAN is away -( brb )- at 12:11p -( P:On / L:On )-
<Schmiel_> Willis: 12
 * EREVAN is back -( brb )- gone 28 s
<Schmiel_> oops
<He4dShOt> hello
<He4dShOt> i keep getting an error from the "Backup" saying "Backup Failed" "Ubuntu One has shut down.  Please choose another storage location."
<He4dShOt> I can't find how to disable it
<Danielone_Difi> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Danielone_Difi> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Danielone_Difi> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Danielone_Difi> ntaccaaaaaaa
<Danielone_Difi> hi lenovo
 * Blue_Xombie puts a trampoline under Danielone
<Danielone_Difi> ripondi down
<Danielone_Difi> what=
<Danielone_Difi> danielone state  of mind
<DJones> Danielone_Difi: Please don't do that, this is a support channel, if you have an Ubuntu support question, please feel free to ask it
<Blue_Xombie> You were yelling weeee, so i didnt want you to hit the ground since you seemed to  be falling
<Blue_Xombie> :P
<Danielone_Difi> sci xo arspunnet
<Danielone_Difi> how to join a channel?
<Danielone_Difi> oo
<Ben64> Danielone_Difi: /join #channel
<Danielone_Difi> arspunn
<Danielone_Difi> thx
<Danielone_Difi> belaaa
<Ben64> Danielone_Difi: stop that
<cfhowlett> He4dShOt, ubuntuone backup storage services were shut down months ago
<He4dShOt> cfhowlett, I know I'm getting the waring at every reboot since then
<cfhowlett> !ops | fustirge just pm spammed me.
<ubottu> fustirge just pm spammed me.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Danielone_Difi> fatevi una vita
<cfhowlett> Danielone_Difi, not funny.  stop.
<Ben64> Danielone_Difi: this channel is for ubuntu support only, and in English only
<Danielone_Difi> su canrc
<Danielone_Difi> ij parl agna m par creti
<Dalmato> maiale
<Dalmato> Di raimo ti pio a sardelle
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Danielone_Difi> rulli ma che vonn quiss
<Dalmato> occhio a mohammad ca ciammazz
<Dalmato> gureri no
<Dalmato> mazzini ciao
<Dalmato> guerino
<chaotic_good> old gforth in ubuntu
<chaotic_good> no pfe
<Danielone_Difi> mo ti pij a sardell
<Dalmato> a chi?
<Danielone_Difi> si capit ben 64
<chaotic_good> Iguess I must compile pfe.
<Dalmato> chaotic_good hello
<Danielone_Difi> ti tir na cucciat mpett ti sgonfj
<Danielone_Difi> arspunn zaffo
<doppiaP> ma chi sti di!?!?
<daftykins> DJones: and not a moment too soon ;)
<ZGN> Hello! Could someone help me remove Ubuntu?
<Ben64> ZGN: and replace it with...?
<cfhowlett> ZGN, go to filesystem > select all > delete      no mo buntu
<ZGN> I bought a Desktop through local ads and it has Ubuntu dual booted on the same ntfs partition as Windows 7, Ubuntu comes up as an Option in Windows Boot Manager and I would like to uinstall Ubuntu and keep Windows.
<Ben64> ZGN: are you sure its not a separate partition?
<cfhowlett> ZGN, that would be a wubi installation.  delete the same as you would delete a windows app.
<eb0t> zgn you should maybe have a play with it ....
<eb0t> i dont think upuntu can isnall on an ntfs file partition
<shoeb> i had the same problem,
<ZGN> Positive same Partition, and I cannot, it does not Come up in Windows Programs, I tryed using the Uninstaller.exe in C:/Ubuntu, but the Process just closes upon Opening.
<shoeb> use revo uninstaller,
<ZGN> ?
<Ben64> ZGN: i don't really know about wubi, its long since unsupported, but if you don't boot into grub, you can delete that folder
<Ben64> if you do boot into grub, you'll need to fix the mbr, which you'd have to get that information from ##windows
<cfhowlett> ZGN, you'll need to manually delete the windows bootloader entry = ask ##windows
<hillary> i need to completely remove netbeans 7.4 in my ubuntu 14.04. which command can use to carry out
<OerHeks> removal in windows softwarecenter should do
<Ben64> hillary: sudo apt-get purge netbeans
<ZGN> There is no Windows Software Centre lol:p
<ZGN> Guys it shouldnt be this hard to remove an OS what do I do
<OerHeks> ZNG sure, you said windows 7 ...
<hillary> ok thanks
<ZGN> Yes, there is no Such thing as Windows Software Centre.
<cfhowlett> ZGN, told you already.  select the partition, delete and fix the bootloader
<ZGN> Same partition as Windows.
 * OerHeks facepalms
 * cfhowlett facempalms his keyboard
<eb0t> i dont know anything about the windows bootloader...but you could get a live cd/ zgn and using fdisk you could remove the ubuntu partition
<cfhowlett> ZGN, ubuntu is inside a windows folder, yes?  delete the folder.
<eb0t> but like the others said from there you will have to update the mbr
<OerHeks> eb0t, inside windows means ZNG used wubi.
<bubbasaures> ZGN, It is in add remove use it with admin
<ZGN> Ok, How would I go about removeing/changiing the SU password?
<eb0t> ah great ...thanks as i didnt think it was possible prior to now to actually install ubuntu on a ntfs partition
<eb0t> so wubi is the way
<cfhowlett> eb0t, except that, as has been stated repeatedly, wubi is NOT the way.  unsupported.  will break 14.04 onwards
<ZGN>  Ok, How would I go about removeing/changiing the SU password without effecting the mount of Windows 7.
<eb0t> no i mean it is how it was done
<eb0t> i didnt know it could be done
<OerHeks> win7 was the last windows what supported wubi
<ZGN> Can anyone answer me?:p
<cfhowlett> !password | ZGN
<ubottu> ZGN: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<eb0t> have you got the root password zgn
<ZGN> I need to Change root password.
<eb0t> if so then just open a terminal ..log in to root...and then type passwd root
<Ben64> ZGN: there is no root password
<eb0t> and then it will ask you for the new password
<Ben64> eb0t: please don't suggest that here
<ZGN> How do you log into root?
<cfhowlett> eb0t, not helping.
<Ben64> ZGN: you don't
<eb0t> thats how i change my root password
<ZGN> I do not know any password.
<Ben64> eb0t: thats fine, don't suggest it here
<RahulAN> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ozcanesen/terra-terminal/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<cfhowlett> !password | ZGN, dude.  rEAD TTHE LINK
<ubottu> ZGN, dude.  rEAD TTHE LINK: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<RahulAN> I am getting this
<RahulAN> how to install terra
<RahulAN> in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> RahulAN, change your mirror to main repo and try again
<Ben64> RahulAN: we can't support PPAs here, i suggest you contact the maintainer of that PPA
<ZGN> How do I change root password?
<RahulAN> cfhowlett, how to do thta?
<RahulAN> *that
<Ben64> ZGN: you don't, there is no root password. stop asking
<cfhowlett> ZGN, no root password.
<RahulAN> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ozcanesen/terra-terminal/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  here is the correct link
<OerHeks> RahulAN, see https://launchpad.net/~ozcanesen/+archive/ubuntu/terra-terminal, it has no trusty candidates
<ZGN> SuperUser password, whatever it is.
<cfhowlett> RahulAN, it's a ppa.  contact the ppa provider if you have troubles.  see their page.
<cynicallemon> ZGN: sudo passwd root
<Ben64> RahulAN: you should not mix versions like that
<DJones> RahulAN: You're getting the error because because the ppa maintainer hasn't created a Trusty release
<Ben64> cynicallemon: do not suggest that here please
<ZGN> How do I change the password of an Account?
<cfhowlett> ZGN, before I add you to /ignore, complete instructions are on the url link I've sent you twice ...
<RahulAN> DJones, then how can i make it installed
<cfhowlett> RahulAN, contact the maintainer and ask where the trusty version is.
<cynicallemon> Ben64: you can even find that on ubuntu's site
<RahulAN> cfhowlett, Ok
<ash`wrk> hey guys - i'm having driver hell atm
<Ben64> cynicallemon: right after that it says "use at your own risk!"
<ash`wrk> Does anyone know how to install ATI drivers so i can install the thing?
<cynicallemon> Ben64: what risk?
<Ben64> cynicallemon: i'm sure its well documented somewhere else, i'm not getting into that here
<OerHeks> cynicallemon, no it is not on the ubuntu site
<cynicallemon> Ben64: its for simplicity but not scurity
<Twinkie> So I have a question regarding hardware compatibility to ubuntu. Anyone knowledgable enough to assist?
<OerHeks> cynicallemon, maybe someones site, not from cononical
<eb0t> Twinkie:  fire away
<cfhowlett> !hcl | Twinkie
<ubottu> Twinkie: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cynicallemon> OerHeks: it may have been on the docs or forums
<OerHeks> cynicallemon, again, not. and a forum post is not the official view. sure someone responded to that not to do it.
<cynicallemon> OerHeks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cynicallemon> OerHeks: please check yours facts before telling someone they dont know the facts
<Ben64> cynicallemon: can we just stop this discussion already? its not a supported method, and not good advice to be giving in this channel
<RahulAN> there is no trusty ppa
<RahulAN> for terra
<Twinkie> Sorry in advance for spam. Alright. I just need to know if my specs will run on ubuntu or if I'll need to take extra steps to make them work. The specs are as follows : Motherboard : Sabertooth 990fx R2.0
<Twinkie> ---CPU : AMD FX 9370 8-core
<Twinkie> ---GPU : Sapphire Radeon R9 280x--- Ram : Gskill 16gb(8x2), 1600 MHz
<Twinkie> --- Sound Card : Asus Xonar DS......
<Ben64> RahulAN: then talk to the maintainer about it, has nothing to do with this channel
<RahulAN> is it same to install it from another ppa?
<OerHeks> cynicallemon, see, there are warnings all over.
<cynicallemon> OerHeks: yes and its on an official ubuntu site...
<OerHeks> cynicallemon, don't suggest it here.
<cynicallemon> OerHeks: i didnt suggest it i answered somebodies query - its called freedom to speak, even mark would agree
<cfhowlett> cynicallemon, can we please move on now??
<cynicallemon> sure
<cynicallemon> next question...
<Ben64> cynicallemon: just don't suggest that in the future
<cynicallemon> Ben64: see above response
<Ben64> no, do not suggest that here in the future
<cynicallemon> Ben64: its useful for everyone to know actually even if they dont use it.
<Ben64> cynicallemon: no
<OerHeks> cynicallemon, you want to win, isn it?
<cynicallemon> OerHeks: im not bothered about winning im bothered about informing
<Ben64> suggesting a bad command is not informative at all, don't do it
<cfhowlett> cynicallemon, "informing" users about something explicitly and officially by the publisher advised against could be considered trolling ... trolling ...
<cynicallemon> not trolling but i will shutup now
<theBOFH> trolling?
<Twinkie> Anyone able to respond to my hardware question? If you know your stuff I'd love the input.
<cfhowlett> Twinkie, the gpu is a radeon, isn't it?  not the best record of linux support.  Intel or Nvidia are preferred IIRC
<cfhowlett> Twinkie, in fact, avoid AMD altogether if possible
<Twinkie> My whole system is AMD, I can't avoid it ._. i built it lol
<Ben64> nothing wrong with amd cpu
<mdoge> only a little bit
<Twinkie> So you think my GPU will have issues?
<Ben64> quite possibly
<Twinkie> Are they unable to be solved or really ahrd to solve?
<Twinkie> hard*
<cfhowlett> !amd
<Ben64> not sure, last ati i had was radeon 9200
<Twinkie> Ah, so I could possibly get lucky with this new-ish card being compatible. Mm.
<Ben64> might need a newer version of the drivers than ubuntu ships with, you may need to use the xorg-edgers PPA
<OerHeks> Twinkie, forum tread about your videocard, it is working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244700
<Twinkie> Whoa, you're a good hunter
<Twinkie> I'll check it out real quick
<hateball> Twinkie: The issues are more related to performance than it working at all, afaik
<hateball> For any AMD GPU, that is
<Twinkie> So basically it DOES work, but the performance might be pooped on, even with proper drivers.
<Twinkie> @Ben64 what would xorg-edgers PPA be? I know next to nothing about linux/ubuntu related softwares
<Twinkie> if that even is a software O-o
<ash`wrk> i'm going to just give up
<hateball> Twinkie: It's a means of getting updated graphics stuff
<Ben64> Twinkie: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories, they are unsupported. xorg-edgers is one that provides bleeding edge drivers and other display stuff
<ash`wrk> i want to stab microsoft in the face with a big knfie
<ash`wrk> :/
<Twinkie> Alright, thanks guys. I'll be back in a bit (probably with more questions). Thanks for the assist!
<RWOverdijk> How do I limit the max no. socket connections?
<RWOverdijk> Per IP
<ash`wrk> Quick question, the thought of running windows is killing me - how can i install ubuntu from my usb using the CLI?
<ash`wrk> there's physically no way of my doing it using the interactive GUI
<Ben64> why not?
<DJones> !minimal | ash`wrk If a GUI won't run & install, you could try the minimal install which sues a text based installer, but you need to specify what you want to install,
<ubottu> ash`wrk If a GUI won't run & install, you could try the minimal install which sues a text based installer, but you need to specify what you want to install,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ash`wrk> might actually hep
<egreb> hi, installed ubuntu on my desktop. The computer shuts down at boot screen, but sometimes it doesn't. Is there some logs I can look at to find the reason for the shutdown in boot?
<dragan> should i upgrade to 14.10 or should i stick to 14.04(lts) till next lts(16.04)?
<Ben64> dragan: really up to you
<lotuspsychje> dragan: i would stick to trusty
<lotuspsychje> dragan: alot of users with screen issues on 14.10
<lotuspsychje> dragan: depends what you choose like Ben64 suggests
<enyc> dragan: if 14.04 LTS is working for you keep it!!  new versions introduce lots of smaller changes and potential problems...
<enyc> dragan: AIUI there will be lots of   disruptive changes on the way to 16.04  which will hopefully improve matters =)
<enyc> dragan: but will take time to sort out...  as always
<dragan> im using ubuntu since 8 but i've heard that xx.10 releases arent so stable like xx.04 releases. i will probably wait unitll 15.04(i could swear i've red that ubuntu is gonna be on the roll release). Anyways where i can inform that my dell 5520 hardware gonna work?
<Ben64> dragan: theres no difference between .04 and .10, LTS ones happen to be 8.04 10.04 12.04 14.04 16.04, but 13.04, 15.04, etc are not LTS
<bernard__> #python
<enyc> dragan: avoid saying just '8' -- thtas confusing...  8.04 and 8.10 are different releases  --  LTS releases are generally more stable versions indeed...
<enyc> dragan: the best thing you can do is boot the live-CD / live-USB on the dell-5520 and see if it works well!  you don't need to install it to test...
<dragan> when i said 8 i ment 2008 (8.04, 8.10), totally forgot about livecd probably cause im upggrading since my laptop came with 12.10 i think.
<Ben64> dragan: 8.04 and 8.10 are completely different versions though. if you're going to be talking about a version, you should use the complete version number
<dragan> Ben64, ok
<qwerty_> ng
<enyc> dragan: what versino do you have installed now??
<qwerty_> hi
<qwerty_> 12 ????
<dragan> enyc, i have 14.04 64 bit
<enyc> dragan: in which case, keep it =)
<BSz|away> hi
<qwerty_> hi
<enyc> qwerty_: questons not clear, try asking a complete, coherent, question =)
<waykool99> Building a custom version of Ubuntu Studio. To create an image .iso file, should i use Brasero, CD/DVD burn of a different program? Thank you for suggestions.
<BSz|away> how to insert current date into a bash script? i want to tail a server log , always with the current date. like alias log='php artisan tail /var/www/project/log-2014-11-17.txt' and here replace the date with a dynamic function
<liudong> hi
<OerHeks> BSz|away, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-appleosx-bsd-shell-appending-date-to-filename/
<BSz|away> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> waykool99, any program that can handle iso will do, K3B, Brassero too
<waykool99> Ah thx. Forgot about K3B. CD/DVD Burn is a drag-and-drop simple program. Will try K3B. Thx for your suggestions.
<WebWalker> Test
<WebWalker> list
<WebWalker> #China
<OerHeks> !cn | WebWalker
<ubottu> WebWalker: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<reed> I lost access to the EDS addressbook in thunderbird. Anyone here with the same issue? There is no progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1315510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315510 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "EDS (Evolution) contacts integration is missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bunny> hii..
<WebWalker> Got it, thx ubottu
<BSz|away> can I update bash scripts (aliases) without logging out?
<reed> BSz|away, yes
<bunny> may anyone tell me about sentiment analysis
<BSz|away> reed: which command makes that work?
<reed> bunny, wikipedia should cover the basics
<OerHeks> bunny, how it that related to ubuntu support?
<bunny> okie
<reed> BSz|away, use the ". .bash_alias"
<reed> BSz|away, . is a command in bash
<bunny> i m getting thunderbird mail working for gmaill
<reed> BSz|away, followed by the file where you store your aliases
<reed> BSz|away, another simple way is to start another termina (if you're working in terminal) or start another bash within bash
<DarkLinkXXXX> The icedtea-netx package seems to be ignoring update-alternatives, or something. http://pastebin.com/gfJDkGRX
<reed> nobody lost its GNOME addressbook in thunderbird I guess, eh?
<BSz|away> reed thanks
<BSz|away> i use terminal sure, byobu
<DarkLinkXXXX> Umm… halp?
<OerHeks> DarkLinkXXXX, what desktop are you using ? i found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-web/+bug/1363785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363785 in icedtea-web (Ubuntu Utopic) "package icedtea-netx:amd64 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Triaged]
<DarkLinkXXXX> OerHeks, Utopic, XFCE from bootstrap.
<OerHeks> there is a manual solution at the end, see #39
<Den> ciao a tutti
<mrcloud> do you guys have some idea about why I can connect to a ngircd server on my ubuntu from a client like kiwiirc (online) but not from irssi?
<Twinkie> Not really ubuntu related, but if I want to dual-boot (in my case trio-boot) my system with 3 different OS, does each OS have to be on a seperate hard-drive? This isn't a problem, just curious.
<jpds> Twinkie: No, just seperate partitions.
<Twinkie> Ah, alright. Thanks =) Next question : when fully installed, what is the size & space leeway Ubunto would need and come out to?
<OerHeks> 6.4 gb+
<EriC^^> about 7GB
<Twinkie> Awesome. Any idea for Mint, then?
<EriC^^> Twinkie: add like 3-4GB for installing programs and such
<Twinkie> Also, why the hell is windows so big? takes like 40 friggen gigs ._.
<Twinkie> Ah, so ubunto would round up to about 10 ~ 15 gigs then?
<Twinkie> ubuntu*
<Twinkie> Just trying to figure out if my 120gig ssd is big enough for all three if partitioned correctly. Sorry for the endless questioning
<Twinkie> I'm not interrogating you, promise.
<bewees> Hi, i disabled network-manager by writing 'manual' into /etc/init/network-manager.override. Now I wanted to reenable NM and I just deleted latter file, but NM still wont autostart on startup. Why's that
<dreamcat4> hi. is it ok to remove symlinks in root '/' folder to /boot/vmlinuz and /boot/initrd.img ?
<jpds> Twinkie: Probably will be.
<jpds> Twinkie: Then you need to fact in personal files.
<Twinkie> Little to none I can't outsource to my other drives.
<Twinkie> Awesome. Thanks :D
<Jn_Kell> Hi all, would it be possible to just use the "HUD" (the possibility to have access to menu's from a command interface) from Ubuntu's Unity DE, into Gnome3?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> My brother set up an ubuntu box for me to use at home. He set up my (admin) account to not have a password, and administrative tools are asking me for it but I don't have it. How can I [re]set my password remotely?
<Ben64> hmmwhatsthisdo: passwd
<EriC^^> ubuntu doesnt have a root accout
<EriC^^> hmmwhatsthisdo: remotely?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> EriC^^: Yeah, over teamviewer
<jpds> hmmwhatsthisdo: It's your user password.
<EriC^^> yeah
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Ben64: that still asks me for the password to my account (that doesn't exist)
<EriC^^> if you can login then that's that
<Ben64> hmmwhatsthisdo: can you log in via ssh
<EriC^^> hmmwhatsthisdo: your account exists
<EriC^^> type id
<hmmwhatsthisdo> like the login screen doesn't prompt me for a password (automatic login is off), but anything requiring elevation does
<hmmwhatsthisdo> ...apparently I'm in the nopasswdlogin group
<EriC^^> no sudo or admin?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> no, I'm in the sudo/admin groups as well
<EriC^^> then you have privileges
<Ben64> hmmwhatsthisdo: well you do have a password, i guess you just don't know it
<EriC^^> what command are you trying to execute?
<EriC^^> hmmwhatsthisdo: try this sudo passwd <yourusername>
<EriC^^> you should be abe to set it without knowing it
<hmmwhatsthisdo> still asks for my password
<EriC^^> lol nevermind
<EriC^^> yeah
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I suppose I could elevate to root if I knew the root password, but it's 3 am and my brother is asleep
<Ben64> there shouldn't be a root password
<Ben64> !password | hmmwhatsthisdo
<ubottu> hmmwhatsthisdo: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<EriC^^> hmmwhatsthisdo: if it's not remotely
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I'm fairly sure my brother set a password for root so that you could use it to un-break things
<EriC^^> hmmwhatsthisdo: if you can get access to grub you can reset the password
<Ben64> hmmwhatsthisdo: setting a password for root is not good
<hmmwhatsthisdo> teamviewer is my only access mode at the moment
<Ben64> then you're stuck
<EriC^^> hmmwhatsthisdo: type sudo -l
<EriC^^> you might have some added commands
<EriC^^> with NOPASSWD
<christian_> hello i have a question. is it more safe to use e.g. weechat through the repository or the ubuntu version? ppa-version is 1.01 and the "original" ubuntu version 0.4
<hmmwhatsthisdo> no dice
<Ben64> christian_: ubuntu version always
<christian_> but it says these versions are not maintained
<christian_> its in the universe
<christian_> or just use ubuntu version in main and for additional software the ppa?
<Ben64> christian_: ppas are unsupported 3rd party repositories, but do whatever you want
<faust> christian_: it mostly depends on how much you trust the mantainers of that ppa in comparison to ubuntu devs
<shakira32> hello
<christian_> ic
<christian_> so it would be okay to use the multiverse sources?
<sacarlson> christian_: you have my permision
<shakira32> moviespornxxx.tk
<DJones> shakira32: Nope, ubuntu.com
<faust> mmm shakira32 I'll definetly check that really relevant site [/sarcasm]
<dreamcat4> 14.10 - mount permissions aren't working  for UDF... umask is having no effect on UDF 2.01 partition
<hmmwhatsthisdo> and of course my brother is asleep
<hmmwhatsthisdo> That's super frustrating...
<Guest75100> Hey! Wifi not working, says "wireless is disabled by hardware switch", tried rfkill unblock all. Doesnt work. Help!!!!!!
<cfhowlett> Guest75100, was it working?
<Guest75100> cfhowlett: yeah it was earlier
<faust> Guest75100: what is the output of "rfkill list"?
<Guest75100> wireless shows HARD BLOCKED
<cfhowlett> Guest75100, this might help.  on my dell laptop, F2 key toggles wifi.  didn't work under linux however.  trial + error + 3 years and I accidentally found that ALT F2 key toggles as well.  experiment with your ctrl, alt, FN and shift key combinations
<Guest75100> cfhowlett: tried, doesnt work
<Guest75100> nothing works
<faust> Guest75100: you may take a look in your bios menu if it let you select if the hardware switch should be always on or off
<Guest75100> i dint have access to bios
<Guest75100> its blocked by admin
<faust> Guest75100: maybe tha admin doesn't want you to use wifi, or you may ask him help
<DJones> Guest75100: Does this help at all http://askubuntu.com/questions/434547/wireless-hard-block Maybe try the "sudo rfkill unblock all" command
<Bond0> Hello there!! How do I configure a bond0 interface with ppp0 and eth1? I want to aggregate 3 MB/s and 6 MB/s links into one. I need to get total 9 MB/s bandwidh!
<Quixx> I might need to install win7 on my current ubuntu boot drive. Is it going to be horribly difficult to fix the MBR so I can boot into 7 and linux afterwords?
<newbsduser> hello, guys how can i download a file over http without wget or curl on bash?
<Bond0> newbsduser: Just copy the file link and run it as : wget "link"
<logikos> I got a new laptop with a graphics card that supports 3200x1800 and after installing ubuntu and switching to the nividia driver that is the only display resolution option it gives me .. which on this laptop is way to tiny
<Bond0> Now back to my original question!! How to bond ppp0 and eth0??
<logikos> any idea how I might get some other options
<newbsduser> Bond0 i dont have wget
<Ben64> newbsduser: then get it?
<faust> Quixx: You will just need to reinstall grub in the mbr via a livecd "grub-install /dev/sda"
<logikos> I want 1920x1080
<Ben64> logikos: adjust the scaling of stuff, not the resolution then
<faust> newbsduser: you may use netcat manually implementing http...
<logikos> Ben64 I use the laptop with a doc with monitors that do not support that resolution, so that is not a viable solution for me
<logikos> dock
<faust> Bond0: are you sure that bonding is applicable in you use case?
<Ben64> logikos: you should be able to adjust it all in nvidia-settings
<Bond0> faust: Then what is?
<Bond0> faust: Please suggest me if there is any other way?
<faust> Bond0: you need something like this http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<faust> newbsduser: echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.0\n"|nc www.google.com 80 > index.html
<OnceMe> I have a problem, after ubuntu base update, on 14.04 ubuntu LTS I am missing full gnome view, like I don't have maximaze and minimize on windows.
<OnceMe> I dont have unity at left side at all
<OnceMe> windows button doesnt pull up search bar, dunno whats happening
<k1l> OnceMe: what desktop are you on? unity? and what did "base update" mean?
<k1l> OnceMe: what video card are you on and what driver ? how did you install that driver?
<OnceMe> fglrx
<OnceMe> I didnt updated it
<OnceMe> how to access terminal?
<k1l> OnceMe: how did you install it?
<k1l> OnceMe: ctrl+alt+t
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> before I login to the user
<OnceMe> or after?
<OnceMe> I dont see to opt out from gnome gui
<k1l> <k1l> OnceMe: how did you install it?
<k1l> the fglrx
<OnceMe> dpkg -i fglrx......deb ?
<OnceMe> but I cant access terminal now
<OnceMe> ctrl alt t does not work
<k1l> ah ok. that is the reason for your issue. you dont get updates and need to reinstall after a kernel update. that is why we suggest to use the fglrx form the ubuntu repos
<OnceMe> i thin you helped me before k1l
<OnceMe> am I right?
<k1l> OnceMe: you can change to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1 and come back with ctrl+alt+f7
<k1l> dont know, dont do lists :)
<OnceMe> ok that worke
<OnceMe> d
<OnceMe> installing fxlrgx
<OnceMe> but everytime I update ubuntu base I face with this issue, why?
<liuyu> 有没有中国人呀？
<liuyu> hello
<k1l> OnceMe: because you dont use the service ubuntu offers you
<DJones> !cn | liuyu
<ubottu> liuyu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | liuyu
<ubottu> liuyu: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<ermoreno> windows is better than this shit
<cfhowlett> ermoreno, feel free to use windows.  but cease profanity in this family-friendly channel
<OnceMe> k1l how to switch to it
<k1l> OnceMe: to what?
<OnceMe> to ubuntu offer for driver amd
<logikos> Ben64 I have not tested it with the dock yet but that seems to work, tyvm, i did not even realize nividia had its own manager installed with the driver
<Ben64> logikos: yep, its nice
<k1l> OnceMe: remove the driver you installed manually. then install the fglrx from the ubuntu repo
<k1l> ...
<White_Cat> I am fairly new to ubuntu
<White_Cat> how can I have these three commands apply on each reboot?
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/1ymRs2TM
<White_Cat> would it be possible to add them to http://www.theopensourcerer.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/odoo-server ?
<DJones> White_Cat: I know who runs that website, but they're not online at the moment
<faust> White_Cat: "sudo iptables-save" does not do what you mey think
<faust> may*
<White_Cat> when I run those three lines it redirects the two ips
<Ben64> White_Cat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<White_Cat> I am not 100% sure what I am doing with these, I am open to other suggestions
<White_Cat> these commands to achieve what I want but they are lost on reboot
<Ben64> White_Cat: that link i gave you has a few options for that
<faust> White_Cat: however here you should find how to save iptables rules: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<White_Cat> Ben64 ya I am reading, its a fairly detailed list
<White_Cat> "If you were to reboot your machine right now, your iptables configuration would disappear. Rather than type this each time you reboot, however, you can save the configuration, and have it start up automatically. To save the configuration, you can use iptables-save and iptables-restore."
<White_Cat> faust is that what you mean?
<White_Cat> oh he left
<White_Cat> or she
<White_Cat> Ben64 that is among the commands I use
<Ben64> White_Cat: continue reading and it shows how to use them
<White_Cat> okay
<White_Cat> I imagine what concerns me more is the "Configuration on Startup for NetworkManager" section
<iLoveJava1> I am actually running Linux Mint. I have installed JDK 8 from the tar.gz package by uncompressing it, copying it to /opt/java/jdk8/ add symlinks to /usr/bin and 'sudo apt-get --update-alternatives'. Now when I try to download GeoGebra using synaptics, i could see openjdk-7, openjdk-7-headless, default-jre-7 and default-jre-headless in the dependencies to be downloaded list.  how to tell synaptic that I have manually installed jdk and never ask me to install
<Ben64> iLoveJava1: mint is not supported here, seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> iLoveJava1:please ask the mint guys since they handle the updates and repos differently
<iLoveJava1> i thought since the package management system is apt and synaptic, the procedures would be same
<AlanBell> White_Cat: are you using iptables-persistent?
<iLoveJava1> could you please tell how would you get around this if this was an ubuntu pc?
<Ben64> iLoveJava1: the repositories are different though, with different packages
<Twinkie> I would assume that Mint and Ubuntu run very differently, so even if they told you how to fix whatever problem on ubuntu, it wouldn't work on mint. It would more likely break something than fix it
<Twinkie> Well, it "probably" wouldn't work on mint, I should say, coz I have no idea. Just assuming.
<iLoveJava1> let's get more generic. I have manually installed a package from tar.gz archive. I need to tell apt that i have this package and mark it as an installed package so that apt wont ask again to install it as a dependency
<AlanBell> White_Cat: iptables-save doesn't actually save anything, it just gives you some output that you could potentially save somewhere and then restore later, the saving and restoring bit is up to you, or install iptables-persistent and it does what you would expect in the first place
<cfhowlett> iLoveJava1, mint does mint and mint is not ubuntu.  for ubuntu support; install ubuntu.  otherwise; ask mint.
<Twinkie> Well sed.
<Twinkie> said* I dissapoint myself.
<iLoveJava1> disappoint* :)
<Twinkie> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO</3
<k1l> iLoveJava1: again: mint does that package handling a  lot differently so ubuntu updates dont override their mint stuff. so ask them.
<iLoveJava1> hmm
<White_Cat> sudo apt-get install network-manager gives an error
<sacarlson> iLoveJava1: why don't you just let it install the wanted dependancy then overwrite the ban after if that is a benifit
<White_Cat> Err http://ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main libsystemd-login0 amd64 204-5ubuntu20.7 404  Not Found
<sacarlson> ban = bin
<iLoveJava1> I already have installed jdk 8. I am on a dialup connection and ~ 100 MB is pretty large for me. Also oracle jdk 8 is not available in mint repos
<jpds> White_Cat: apt-get update
<White_Cat> ah yeah
<White_Cat> weird that it didnt work
<k1l> iLoveJava1: last time now: ask the mint guys
<k1l> !mint | iLoveJava1
<ubottu> iLoveJava1: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Unknown0BC> Greetings, i'm trying to figure out why my Alfa USB network adapter has packet loss when I use t with my Ubuntu 14 system, but not on windoze ( on the same laptop ).
<iLoveJava1> okay k1l. I don't want your answer. i was just answering to sacarlson. I'll figure it out by myself, since there's no one smart enough to answer this right now in the mint channel. or I'd better ask during better hours
<davidczr> caca
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zapmed> Hello, I'm using 14.04 and installed NGINX using apt-get but there is no nginx script in /etc/init.d/nginx and this breaks some automated scripts. What's strange is that 'sudo service nginx status' works flawlessly, how do I solve this?
<White_Cat> -bash: gksudo: command not found
<White_Cat> eh?
<White_Cat> does gk have a special meaning or is it just a typo
<daftykins> White_Cat: it's not on as default anymore
<White_Cat> do I need it?
<daftykins> White_Cat: you're supposed to use gksu / gksudo to run graphical programs as root, yes.
<yeux2lune> gksu
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, gksudo is to launch gui apps with su privilege.  just like gksuu
<White_Cat> oh this is on ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> *gksu*
<White_Cat> thats why it was weird
<White_Cat> I am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<White_Cat> gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01firewall
<White_Cat> gedit is possibly a graphical edit
<White_Cat> I'd be using nano instead possibly
<daftykins> White_Cat: yes... :P
<trijntje_> White_Cat: sudo -H
<trijntje_> instead of gksu or gksudo
<White_Cat> ah
<White_Cat> what does -H do?
<trijntje_> White_Cat: it makes sure the file permissions dont get messed up I think. If you run sudo firefox all firefox config files will get root permissions, so you cant run it as a normal user anymore. With sudo -H this doesnt happen
<White_Cat> oh
<White_Cat> neat
<er444> hi
<er444> im having networking problems with vmware
<deronnax> hi
<er444> it just worked before, no need to do anything
<deronnax> I'm running a django app with uwsgi on ubuntu server 12.04, and I need to set an env var for the django app (http_proxy)
<deronnax> the uwsgi/django app run under www-data, using native ubuntu uwsgi, and I don't see where to set it
<deronnax> people on stack overflow seem to say to make a script in /etc/profile.d
<super_mrwu> .
<daftykins> super_mrwu: don't do that.
<super_mrwu> daftykins: i am just finding a person
<daftykins> super_mrwu: that doesn't involve joining a channel and typing "." for no reason.
<super_mrwu> daftykins: got it :)
<cfhowlett> super_mrwu, ask your ubuntu question
<White_Cat> So I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo as suggested
<theptr> hi, i have been trying to make a software raid 5 in ubuntu server i now its maked i wanted to format it with command  sudo mkfs –t ext4 /dev/md
<theptr>  then i get a error i cant solve error :mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks 'ext4' on device '–t'
<super_mrwu> cfhowlett: i am not using ubuntu, i am a Archlinux user. :)
<kamhagh> Hi, after shutdowning in middle of apt-get upgrade my pc now gets stuck at splash screen, can anyone help?
<theptr> if someone knows what wrong i would be verry happy
<White_Cat> I did sudo sh -c "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules" then "sudo -H nano /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01firewall". I placed the mentioned code in it and then "sudo chmod +x /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01firewall"
<super_mrwu> theptr: how about mkfs.ext4, have u consider about it?
<White_Cat> despite this on reboot the rules werent carried over
<theptr> super_mrwu, can you explaine a little more im not that good with it
<super_mrwu> theptr: have u tried using mkfs.ext4 instead of mkfs ?
<theptr> super_mrwu, no i didnt
<theptr> super_mrwu, i will try now
<super_mrwu> theptr: just give it a try
<super_mrwu> :)
<theptr> super_mrwu, i got the same error
<eric_> dfgdg
<super_mrwu> theptr: mkfs.ext4 /dev/md
<kamhagh> anyone can please help me? this is killing me
<theptr> super_mrwu, now i get mke2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014)
<daftykins> kamhagh: were you the one that was in here yesterday with the same issue?
<theptr> super_mrwu, /dev/md is not a block special device.
<kamhagh> oh hey daftykins
<eric_> 哈囉
<kamhagh> i encoutred some problems
<super_mrwu> 什么
<cfhowlett> !cn | eric,
<ubottu> eric,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kamhagh> you see, i said i want to upgrade to 14.10, i tought this update is lts, but found out its not, so i changed my mind, i want lts!
<kamhagh> :|
<theptr> super_mrwu, now it says proceed anyway sould i press Y ?
<cfhowlett> kamhagh, reinstall 14.04.1
<kamhagh> cfhowlett: but i have important apts on it :( is it the only way?
<super_mrwu> theptr: which is the block device you want to deal with?
<theptr> super_mrwu, md0
<kamhagh> wait, i might have an clonezilla :D
<super_mrwu> theptr: mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0
<kamhagh> i will still lose some data and some prorgams i wrote (around 500mb :|) but still ! thanks anyway xD
<kamhagh> cfhowlett: if i restore from clonezilla, will i have any slowdowns or something?
<White_Cat> 入_入
<White_Cat> Ben64 I am still strugling with this :/
<k1l> kamhagh: you can start a live usb/dvd system and safe some important data if you want
<cfhowlett> kamhagh, depends on what you cloned.  but after you restore, go to 14.04.1
<super_mrwu> eric: 中文人
<super_mrwu> eric_: 中文人
<super_mrwu> :D
<kamhagh> i will give it a try if it was slow i will install everything again. thanks anyway
<theptr> super_mrwu, thanx it worked
<kamhagh> cfhowlett: ok, thanks :) going to do it now
<super_mrwu> theptr: anyway, if you want to format a blockdev with ext4 format, just practise this in a similar way.:D
<theptr> hi every one i want to create a vpn on ubuntu 14.04 i used the manual on ask.ubuntu now i have the ca.crt server.crt and server.key . now i want to use it in ms windows is that possible ?
<super_mrwu> theptr: i havent use M$ for a long time, but i am sure it works
<daftykins> theptr: you would've been better off choosing a guide that helps you through it explicitly for Windows usage
<nszceta> what are the benefits of linux containers over a chroot?
<eb0t> what is a linux container
<eb0t> sorry wrong tab
<eb0t> ah you mean in virtual box
<nszceta> no
<Chetic> I'm on a fresh ubuntu server 12.04 install, and get this when I try to install nfs-kernel-server: http://pastebin.com/q5QzpgpY Anybody know what this means?
<BluesKaj> Chetic, install nfs-common first
<Chetic> BluesKaj: that gets the same error
<daftykins> Chetic: why are you using aptitude? did you run "sudo apt-get update" first?
<BluesKaj> ok , make sure your packages are all up to date by updating and upgrading then dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> Chetic, ^
<Chetic> ah update gives hash sum mismatches
<Chetic> not sure what to do with that
<daftykins> Chetic: sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chetic> I'll still be on 12.04 though right?
<cfhowlett> Chetic, 12.04.5
<Chetic> yeah
<Chetic> good
<Chetic> still getting hash sum mismatches
<Chetic> and the same error
<cfhowlett> Chetic, change to main mirror
<Chetic> I haven't changed the default mirror
<adrian_1908> I'd like to run a minimalist ubuntu distro for the sole purpose of building libraries and such (so I don't pollute my main Desktop with development libs), no other productivity needed. Is there something you guys could recommend?
<daftykins> Chetic: pastebin the error please.
<eb0t> nszceta: they are interesting things..those containers...and from what i jsut rea
<daftykins> !paste | Chetic
<ubottu> Chetic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chetic> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/4v5wK4UX
<Istalantar> Hi everyone, on Windows there is a key-combination (Windows-key + Shift + Left/right-arrow-key), which moves the active window between my two monitors. Does anyone know if there is something like this on ubuntu?
<daftykins> Chetic: yeah use "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and replace all se.archive addresses for the main archive. instead
<solsTiCe> hi. I can dd the iso to my usb thumb to create a bootable key, irght ?
<Chetic> daftykins: which one is the main archive?
<theptr> super_mrwu, yes i could but i cant find i way
<Chetic> swedish mirrors are not to be trusted? :p
<daftykins> Chetic: like i just said, change http://se.archive.ubuntu.com for http://archive.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> Chetic: i don't know what's up with that, but do this to get aroudn it
<Kartagis> solsTiCe: yes
<daftykins> Chetic: oh actually hang on
<daftykins> Chetic: did you make any changes yet?
<Chetic> daftykins: yes, removed se.
<Chetic> looks like it worked too
<Chetic> no hash sum errors
<BluesKaj> Chetic, yes i find it hard to believe that swedish repos aren't up to date
<Chetic> and now it install
<Chetic> s
<daftykins> i think it had something to do with aptitude usage
<Chetic> well I never
<Chetic> yeah, I pretty much use aptitude because I can't remember the command for searching with apt-get
<BluesKaj> some debian left over habits I bet]
<ag_> ag_help
<Chetic> thanks daftykins! that was a tricky one
<daftykins> no worries, i think i should've suggested something else first though
<daftykins> same result either way though :>
<Sluimers> Hi there! Can anyone teach me how to use remote desktop? I'm trying to use Remmina Remote Desktop Client to remotely connect to another desktop, but I first want to try out if I can even connect to my own desktop if that's possible.
<Sluimers> I tried connecting to localhost
<ag_help> hello all , I have a bit of of a complex thing here :( , and am confused !!! , I have 2 Electronic-devices that communicate over MAC ( raw sockets ) with an application , 1 at a time with the app, I setup 2 LXC Vmachines to run 2 instances of the app, and all is good, when i turn on 1 device , it works fine, but when i turn the other, Only 1 is able to communicate with 1 of the LXC instances (last one), and only when i join my phys. interface with veth of the i
<ag_help> nstances .
<ag_help> can any1 help me with a situation like that !?
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I am using kubuntu-desktop with x2go-server. Everything is great but the default screen resolution is way too large for new users who log on until they change it manually. Where can I set the default screen resolution?
<Sluimers> and it says "
<Sluimers> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via "
<Sluimers> whoops
<Sluimers> wrong copy paste
<Sluimers> it says: Unable to connect to RDP server 127.0.0.1
<daftykins> Sluimers: you can't remotely connect to localhost.
<geirha> input the ip or hostname of the windows terminal server you want to connect to
<Sluimers> daftykins, can I remotely connect to another desktop halfway across the world?
<daftykins> Sluimers: what's it running? what protocol?
<Sluimers> daftykins, It's running Ubuntu, I have no idea what protocol it can run. It's basically a friend's computer who needs my assistance.
<daftykins> Sluimers: ok, teamviewer would make more sense then
 * Sluimers looks up teamviewer
<geirha> Sluimers: If your friend has enabled desktop sharing in his ubuntu, it means you can connect to it with VNC
<Sluimers> geirha, but not RDP?
<daftykins> RDP is Windows' protocol.
<Sluimers> Thanks for clearing that up guys. So VNC is Linux protocol?
<SonikkuAmerica> NOW I remember why I don't use Konversation...
<daftykins> Sluimers: it's multiple, but it's not secure because it sends passwords in plain text. so teamviewer is still the better option
<compdoc> Sluimers, you can install xrdp on ubuntu and connect with windows rdp clients
<compdoc> and you can install vnc on windows
<lapion> is there anyway to power off and on usb devices using either proc or sys ? So the device can cool down.
<solsTiCe> say I want to install with a /, a /home and a swap. Is 20Gb enough for / (root) ?
<daftykins> 20GB yes
<solsTiCe> ok
<iceroot> Sluimers: the best is x2go but that is not screensharing, there is nothing better from the performance, 2nd best is nx, then vnc
<bwk> when rythmbox and totem look for plugins to play videos I get an error saying "an unhandable error occured"
<iceroot> x2go is like rdp a new session instead of connecting to an existing
<LogicalDash> On 14.04. Nvidia drivers were working yesterday. Today, if I try to boot with an nvidia driver installed, I get the graphics configuration error dialog.
<daftykins> LogicalDash: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HappyNewYear13> what's the meaning of a "backported kernel"?
<Pici> HappyNewYear13: It has been copied from a newer release of Ubuntu.
<HappyNewYear13> pici, so those 3.17 inux kernels available online are "backported"?
<Pici> HappyNewYear13: if they are present in the older releases repositories, then yes.
<HappyNewYear13> pici do you recommend me to install 3.17 kernel or wait? what do you usually do?
<TimeVirus> howdy fellow Ubuntuers o/
<daftykins> TimeVirus: hello, got a question?
<Pici> HappyNewYear13: I like having the latest versions for things.  If it doesn't work out for you, you can always use grub to boot to an older kernel.
<TimeVirus> not at the moment thanks
<HappyNewYear13> Pici, cool
<TimeVirus> my question would be better received in the #Perl channel
<TimeVirus> heh
<keles> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<darkfire-admin> hello there
<reisio> 'lo
<HappyNewYear13> so i been installing uninstalling pulse and alsa to improve my sound and it deleted my appeareance icon in my systems settings
<HappyNewYear13> i have a script that changes my background daily according to astronomy pic of the day and now i noticed it hasnt worked, and now i try to check my appeareance settings and the icon is gone
<reisio> HappyNewYear13: probably unrelated
<HappyNewYear13> my script doesnt function anymore. this command gsettings: set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri "file:///$APOD_FILE_TODAY"
<HappyNewYear13> reisio, it has to do because when installing uninstalling pulse some windows appear transparent as if i had a memory resources problem which is not the case
<muh-die-kuh> Hi
<samthewildone> I'm started to get annoyed with Gnome Ubuntu.
<samthewildone> Almost every application I'm using is crashing...
<reisio> HappyNewYear13: maybe, I just doubt it has to do with pulse
<reisio> samthewildone: well it's not a very mature codebase
<samthewildone> Openshot will crash randomly, blender would crash when rendering....
<reisio> samthewildone: try Xfce
<muh-die-kuh> I'm trying to make an unattended install cd for Precise. Most works fine, but I can't make it autoselect the en_US keyboard layout. Any hints on what to set?
<reisio> muh-die-kuh: hi
<samthewildone> reisio, what do you mean "mature" ?
<daftykins> muh-die-kuh: bit late to work on something like that for precise ;)
<samthewildone> reisio, hasn't gnome been around for ages or it is the ubuntu gnome itself.
<samthewildone> reisio, I might just go switch back to unity.
<reisio> samthewildone: "Fully developed; grown up in terms of physical appearance, behaviour or thinking; ripe." — http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mature
<muh-die-kuh> daftykins: I know - still wanna automate setting up these systems :)
<reisio> samthewildone: they scrapped a lot of code for version 3
<samthewildone> reisio, smart... eh.
<reisio> samthewildone: the project is mature, the code is not
<samthewildone> reisio, though I was having crashes with unity itself.
<reisio> also it's lost its leader, for whatever that's worth
<reisio> well compiz is pretty buggy itself :)
<cfhowlett> reisio, ?EH?  lost its leader?  got a link?
<reisio> and it doesn't help that, being an accelerated wm, it relies more on the graphics driver not being buggy
<samthewildone> I'll see if I can hang on till the end of the week... I've got work to do and don't feel like re-installing
<reisio> cfhowlett: de Icaza
<reisio> samthewildone: :)
<samthewildone> reisio, pray for me... :D
<samthewildone> thanks though
<samthewildone> reisio, I thought it was just my computer hardware acting up.
<reisio> could be :)
<reisio> probably just a software issue, though
<samthewildone> reisio, hardware is kinda new...
<samthewildone> reisio, about ~2 years now...
<reisio> hrmm?
<samthewildone> gpu is brand new though.
<samthewildone> also ssd is brand new.
<reisio> oh? If you don't want'm, send'm over here
<HappyNewYear13> reisio, got my apearance icon back installaing  unity-control-center-signon
<reisio> HappyNewYear13: gj
<Nicolas_> Hi everyone
<reisio> hi Nic
<Nicolas_> Perhaps it is not the best place... but I am looking for help wit C++
<hspcd> Hi all - we're looking into commercial and FOSS solutions for centralized user management and role based access (we use Active Directory).  Does anyone have any significant experience with this who can share some first-hand knowledge and/or recommend FOSS solutions?
<OerHeks> Nicolas_, join ##c or ##c++
<Nicolas_> I have already check on C++
<Nicolas_> Nobody would answer though :P
<Nicolas_> Let's give C a run
<Nicolas_> Thanks!
<Wes-_> Doesn't ask for C++ help in a C channel if you don't like being told to eff off :)
<TimeVirus> I've got a motherboard that uses the 771 CPU socket - I've been DIEING to get my paws on a Xeon processor so I can virtualize like a muuug - I found a 5472 Xeon 4 core for $40ish and am thinking it would look really good in my desktop as a rather significant CPU upgrade - thoughts?
<reisio> #friendly-coders
<nszceta> who here uses GlusterFs
<daftykins> TimeVirus: yeah, try a relevant channel like ##hardware
<TimeVirus> cool
<TimeVirus> thanks for the channel suggestion
<nszceta> how does glusterfs deal with random node sizes? like lets say I have 3 quotas, each of which is on a separate VM. 10, 20, and 30 GB.
<elchivo> Does anyone know if system76's Jackal Pro fits in a standard 19" rack?
<genii> elchivo: Yes, it does. It's a 2U, 19"
<reisio> elchivo: I'm sure they'd get into trouble calling something a '1U' or '2U' if it wasn't of a particular set of dimensions
<elchivo> 1U said 17.24"--new to rackmounts, and I wanted to double check before spending unnecessarily
<genii> elchivo: The mounting holes are what's 19", the unit width itself can be anything less than that
<reisio> elchivo: sure
<elchivo> much obliged, genii, reisio
<TimeVirus> Love it when my Ubuntu boots! Running it from a USB hdd is a bit tricky for this lappy
<hyde> Hi, if I upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04, do I need to go through 13.10, or can I upgrade directly to the LTS?
<xangua> hyde: go through 13.10
<xangua> or fresh install 14.04, faster
<dhill5156> My HP Gen9 Server doens't detect the RAID5 array i created. Does anyone know what driver i need to choose/use?
<MonkeyDust> hyde  no, only from LTS to LTS, you'd have to go through 13.10
<dhill5156> on version 12.04
<daftykins> hyde: i'd agree with the clean install approach
<genii> hyde: Anthing not an LTS you vae to sequentially upgrade
<Prezident> wich terminal do you guys like most?
<MonkeyDust> dhill5156  there's also #ubuntu-server
<dhill5156> thx
<cfhowlett> hyde, LTS to LTS is doable
<hyde> thanks
<OerHeks> !poll
<reisio> Prezident: the one with... commands
<OerHeks> mouseless one reisio?
<MonkeyDust> Prezident  i prefer the black with white text
<reisio> mm, text, yeah
<reisio> that one is good, too
<OerHeks> lots of choice Prezident, which one do you like most?
<rafi_> hi all
<laude> I just bought a new dell inspiron 3541 with AMD Radeon r2 graphics processor and 4GB ram. I installed ubuntu 14.04 on it through UEFI mode and it seems to be running extremely slow. Also the resolution is stuck at 800x600 and the graphics drivers it installed were gallium in place of radeon. I searched the internet and was unable to find any fix for my problem, so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, laude
<OerHeks> hi rafi_
<laude> I just bought a new dell inspiron 3541 with AMD Radeon r2 graphics processor and 4GB ram. I installed ubuntu 14.04 on it through UEFI mode and it seems to be running extremely slow. Also the resolution is stuck at 800x600 and the graphics drivers it installed were gallium in place of radeon. I searched the internet and was unable to find any fix for my problem, so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, laude
<ilk> woe is me I cant ngricd FAILS start on Ubuntu box wat do? i copy conf from working box HALP HALP
<MonkeyDust> !patience > laude
<ubottu> laude, please see my private message
<daftykins> laude: you probably need to install the fglrx graphics driver
<laude> Thank you daftykins, I will try it out now
<OerHeks> ilk, start ngricd with the -n option from terminal, what errors do you get??
<shibboleth>  am getting tearing on xbmcubuntu with the latest fglrx. I've tried flicking --sync-vsync and --sync-video but I still get one line of tearing when there is a lot of motion
<shibboleth> anyone have a trick/setting up their sleeve? the FOSS radeon driver kinda works but the image/video is waaay better with fglrx
<OerHeks> ilk, did you make your own certificate and add the right keyfilepassword to /etc/ngircd/ngircd.conf  ??
<ilk> no errors...i see it open in TOP but then it disappears let me try -n | no i didnt make cert, | yes works on Debian and Kali... brb
<Marcos> afternoon ... I want to install virt-viewer only to allow graphical access through X Window on my Ubuntu VM's .... is there anything I need to know prior install? I`m not an expert on Linux, that's why I'm asking before I started doing things and need to come back or start over ... Thanks in advance!
<ilk> OerHeks: ok well thats what it was, the SSL cert and jey is missing,
<ilk> thank you
<OerHeks> ilk have fun
<zykotick9> Marcos: it appears virt-viewer is just a VNC client.  Are you using virt-manager as your VM solution (virtualbox may have a vnc option as well?)?  But any VNC client should work for this purpose...
<laude> I am having problems installing fglrx driver, how do i proceed
<rubiksmomo> laude: what kind of problems? Do you have some log or error message?
<Marcos> zykotick9: no, will use oVirt but in some way I 'was told' to use VirtViewer to 'manage' the oVirt functions ... like a 'dashboard' ....... VirtManager has something like it ?
<ihusa> phunyguy, I cant be bothered. you learn something from what I am angry about
<Marcos> that's what I read about VirtViewer: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/virt-viewer.1.html
<d22009> team viewer
<laude> rubiksmomo, I  tried sudo apt-get install fglrx and it did not work
<ReScO> what is my FQDN if my PTR record is pushforward.nl?
<zykotick9> Marcos: sorry, i've never even heard of oVirt before.  best of luck.
<daftykins> ReScO: servername.domain.tld
<ReScO> daftykins: so i can name my server e.g. taco
<ReScO> but my PTR is pushforward.nl
<Marcos> zykotick9: hehe tks
<ReScO> so that means my FQDN is taco.pushforward.nl?
<daftykins> ReScO: yes
<hwilde> how to make the workspace switcher only require One click   (right now it requires double click and is very annoying)
<hwilde> how to make the workspace switcher only require One click   (right now it requires double click and is very annoying)
<hwilde> how to make it so if I click the Terminal icon on the left it opens in current workspace ?
<iceroot> hwilde: you mean switching the workspaces from the desktop? just ctrl + alt + left/right arrow instead of using the mouse
<hwilde> right now if I switch to workspace2 and try to open a new terminal, it opens in original workspace
<Yellowberry> Hi!
<pauljw> hwilde, right click the terminal icon and select "new terminal"
<hwilde> pauljw, why is that necessary??
<hwilde> I left click on the icon and nothing happens what good is that
<hwilde> obviously I want a new terminal
<pauljw> hwilde, no idea why, it just IS how it works here.
<linocisco> checking uuid/uuid.h usability... no
<linocisco> checking uuid/uuid.h presence... no
<linocisco> checking for uuid/uuid.h... no
<linocisco> checking for uuid_generate_random in -le2fs-uuid... no
<linocisco> checking for uuid_generate_random... no
<linocisco> configure: error: *** uuid support not found (this typically means the uuid development package is missing)
<unopaste> linocisco you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hwilde> pauljw, you mean it DOESNT work
<hwilde> if I am in workspace1 and click icon, it opens a terminal.   then I switch to workspace2 and click icon, it does nothing!
<linocisco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9058239/
<phunyguy> linocisco: did you install build-essential?
<phunyguy> if so, then uuid is a dependent library most likely.
<linocisco> phunyguy, it is problem on busybox.but busybox has no one to answer
<phunyguy> ...
<pauljw> hwilde, works for me, in wks1 and clk icon, terminal opens.  wks2, clk icon, takes me back to already open terminal, right click and select new terminal i have a terminal in each workspace.
<phunyguy> linocisco: in ubuntu?
<linocisco> phunyguy, in QNAP
<phunyguy> linocisco: then please do not ask for support here.
<phunyguy> this is for #ubuntu support only.
<DwarfFromWest> Hi
<DwarfFromWest> Is there some way I can format my USB drive WITHOUT using gparted?
<linocisco> phunyguy, if ubuntu has problem at kernel or boot, it is downgraded to busybox as much as I understand
<phunyguy> linocisco: that is not relevant
<linocisco> phunyguy, that is why I am hoping ubuntu guys know that
<phunyguy> sorry, please find a more appropriate channel.
<DwarfFromWest> I can't delete the files manually :/
<phunyguy> DwarfFromWest: why is gparted not an option, if I may ask?
<DwarfFromWest> It's a read-only file system. Is it perhaps a permission issue?
<DwarfFromWest> phunyguy: I'm on a slow connection, and gparted might take a while to install.
<phunyguy> DwarfFromWest: you can use fdisk.
<phunyguy> from command line
<genii> DwarfFromWest: fdisk maybe for the partitioning, if you don't mind CLI
<DwarfFromWest> Okay, how do I use it?
<DwarfFromWest> `fdisk -l` gives me this: "/dev/sdb5            2048     3905535     1951744    6  FAT16"
<DwarfFromWest> phunyguy: Never mind. I have gparted installed. Now?
<oopooroz> /
<phunyguy> DwarfFromWest: where are you running into trouble?
<DwarfFromWest> phunyguy: The device isn't listed in GParted.
<linelevel> Hi all. After upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 on my Thinkpad T410, I can no longer resume from suspend. It starts to resume, but the screen remains blank. Pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 works (I see the prompt), but going back to Ctrl+Alt+F7 just brings me back to a blank screen. Note that I'm using the Nouveau drivers, because the proprietary Nvidia drivers have even worse problems.
<DwarfFromWest> fdisk -l says the USB is /dev/sdb5, but in GParted, /dev/sdb5 is 'linux-swap'. Why is that?
<phunyguy> DwarfFromWest: strange
<phunyguy> DwarfFromWest: anything in `dmesg | tail` ?
<phunyguy> (when you unplug and replug USB drive)
<DwarfFromWest> [16505.024674] FAT-fs (sdc5): error, fat_bmap_cluster: request beyond EOF (i_pos 7691)
<DwarfFromWest> That repeated a few times ^
<phunyguy> you may have some filesystem errors
<Cyllpher> Not sure how to word this question -- so my example will be, if I browse to my linux machine from windows i can see my user directory (set that up in samba and it's working perfectly), however if I browse to it from my linux VM (with same username/password) I can't see that user directory. Any way to make that work without delving into LDAP or NIS?
<phunyguy> make sure the drive is not mounted, and perform a fsck, please
<phunyguy> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<DwarfFromWest> Oops. I didn't choose the correct disk from the dropdown on top-right.
<DwarfFromWest> Unmounted, and there's a Format To option. Cool.
<phunyguy> DwarfFromWest: yeah I get that, but the read-only thing is caused by a bad filesystem
<phunyguy> so if you want to format great, but it may not be needed
<DwarfFromWest> phunyguy: that's fine :)
<phunyguy> ok cool.  Good luck.
<DwarfFromWest> How long does it normally take though? It's just a 2 GB USB drive.
<DwarfFromWest> It still says "Operation pending".
<phunyguy> that really depends on many factors
<DwarfFromWest> Like what?
<Helping_Hands> hiyo, i am unable to download ubuntu for intel architecture.  On they download page, it says in the link amd64, and when i try to boot it says x86-64 cpu required but only detected i686.
<daftykins> Helping_Hands: you need to use 32-bit
<Helping_Hands> daftykins, I see
<daftykins> Helping_Hands: amd64 runs on 64-bit capable CPUs of both intel and AMD, but yours is not 64-bit capable :)
<Helping_Hands> It says for machine with 2GB of RAM for 32 bit.  I have 6GB.
<Helping_Hands> @ daftykins
<Helping_Hands> daftykins, link >>  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<daftykins> Helping_Hands: i don't need to see the download page :) what's your CPU?
<daftykins> exact model please
<Helping_Hands> ok let me look it up
<Helping_Hands> i5-2450M
<Helping_Hands> @ daftykins
<phunyguy> that is a 64 bit CPU, no?
<daftykins> ok that's definitely a 64-bit capable processor so something is seriously wrong here
<Helping_Hands> phunyguy, I think so
<phunyguy> Helping_Hands: is 64bit disabled in the BIOS somehow?  Is that even possible?
<daftykins> Helping_Hands: what kind of system is this?
<Helping_Hands> phunyguy, I should mention this.  I am creating a VM
<phunyguy> lol
<Helping_Hands> using VBox
<Helping_Hands> lol
<daftykins> oh for the love of tux
<daftykins> you only tell us that now? :P
<phunyguy> you need to enable VM extensions
<phunyguy> in the BIOS
<daftykins> Helping_Hands: look for Intel virtualisation enable/disable
<Helping_Hands> daftykins, you guys are great + phunyguy , ill reboot and look for virtualization enabled
<daftykins> Helping_Hands: no point installing 64-bit in a VM though
<phunyguy> daftykins: why not?
<phunyguy> daftykins: it will actually run better
<phunyguy> (hence VM extensions)
<daftykins> save RAM + disk by sticking to 32-bit, then you can run more
<Helping_Hands> daftykins, i maybe running 64 bit malware
<daftykins> only the host OS needs to be 64-bit capable to address the 6GB RAM
<daftykins> lol?
<daftykins> why do you want to run malware at all :(
<phunyguy> le sigh
<phunyguy> I think he means Windows.
<Helping_Hands> I am studying Malware Analysis and creating various VMs
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, we can only hope
<phunyguy> oh, scratch that then :P
<Helping_Hands> :D
<eb0t> hey i just tried that i3wm on ubuntu and its ridiculous...most of it is ok
<phunyguy> eb0t: do you have a support question in relation to it?
<eb0t> but when you make full screen on the browser it doesnt show your bookmarks
<phunyguy> eb0t: because some folks in -offtopic use it and they would love to talk about it.
<SPeck84> Hiya
<daftykins> hello. got a question?
<SPeck84> Does Enyone know where can I find some java experts???
<MonkeyDust> what's i3wm?
<daftykins> SPeck84: some java channels would be a good start, shockingly
<MonkeyDust> oh, wm, a window manager
<daftykins> !alis | SPeck84
<ubottu> SPeck84: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<SPeck84> i know I need a guide to get one
<MonkeyDust> SPeck84  ubottu is your guide
<phunyguy> SPeck84: /join ##java
<SPeck84> thx
<phunyguy> if it won't let you in, then you need to register
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip: hello!
<SPeck84> Cool the #java need invitation
<phunyguy> SPeck84: yeah, probably devs only
<NotRoot> msg nickserv
<phunyguy> as in the folks that make java the language, not code in java
<SPeck84> I will be do
<zykotick9> !register | SPeck84
<ubottu> SPeck84: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> SPeck84: you just need to be identified
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip: he eneds ##java
<phunyguy> needs*
<phunyguy> not #java
<ActionParsnip> then needs to be registered and identified
<phunyguy> I googled it, and that is the apparent situation.
<NotRoot> leave #ubuntu
<nszceta> can I create, set up, and run linux containers on openvz VPS hosts
<Helping_Hands> phunyguy and daftykins , I had selected 32 bit Ubuntu in my Vbox.  My error.  I also enabled Virtualization in BIOS.  Now it booted.  Thank you gentlemen
<phunyguy> you're welcome.
<Helping_Hands> So when is one your geniouses going to write a video game support for Ubuntu? :D  I will ditch windows then :D
<daftykins> Helping_Hands: games? hah, utter waste of time
<daftykins> but Steam is pretty much getting there now
<upwardindex> When I do in shell “foo | bar | baz &; echo $!” I get a PID that is not the same as “ps aux | grep foo”. Any way to get the right PID so that I can kill that spawned process ?
<MonkeyDust> Helping_Hands  this channel is for support, not for development
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: running games != dev support
<mdoge> upwardindex: try #bash
<upwardindex> mdoge: thanks!
<mdoge> :)
<Helping_Hands> I think Ubuntu or Linux in general will gain HUGE market share if it supported modern 3d video games
<JonathanD> Helping_Hands: you can play a decent number of games on ubuntu presently, certainly more than a year or two ago.
<cfhowlett> Helping_Hands, steamOS
<xangua> Helping_Hands: you mean if game companies support linux? there is nothing preventing them from doing it is it?
<Helping_Hands> :0)
<Helping_Hands> Thank you all
<Helping_Hands> have a great day/night
<dispy> Hi. export GUROBI_HOME="/home/some_path/dev/gurobi/linux64" << if I put this line in .profile, my gui doesn't start up any more though I couldn't find someething in the log. Anything obvious to this problem=?
<hwilde> dispy, on command line type   "locate gurobi"
<nszceta> can I create and run linux containers within an openvz VPS?
<jpds> nszceta: It's openvz already like a container?
<jpds> nszceta: I mean, it shares the host's kernel.
<nszceta> yes, container within the openvz container
<jpds> nszceta: You need to go DEEPER.
<nszceta> LXC container within OpenVZ container
<nszceta> we must go deeper
<hwilde> that's what she said @ jpds
<nszceta> I do not want to order an openvz vps and find out it is not possible
<dispy> hwilde: this isn't from a package but a local installation
<hwilde> dispy, yes so the 'locate' command will tell you where the path is
<hwilde> dispy, http://www.gurobi.com/documentation/5.6/quick-start-guide/installation_linux
<dispy> and it must be possible to set an env variable without the gui freezing. I just tried - no, it doesn't ;-)
<jpds> nszceta: Only one way to find out really.
<nusr> em can someone help with python
<SuperTeece> Alright, I'm having trouble finding this problem on the line. I have a USB wifi adapter on 14.10. When I suspend/resume, the adapter still shows in lsusb AND iwconfig but does not show in the network menu up by the clock in unity. The only way i can get it to show there again is to unplug, reboot, and plug into a different USB port.
<dispy> you see, I am stuck at setting the env variables because my gui won't start up If I set them ;-)
<nszceta> jpds: damn it
<hwilde> dispy, does everything work when you set it via cmd line ?
<Pici> nszceta: You should be able to run docker on any vps.
<nszceta> LXC, not docker
<nszceta> and OpenVZ != KVM
<Pici> nszceta: not sure then, ask the lxc folks?
<nszceta> makes sense
<Pici> nusr: programming help?
<hwilde> nszceta, did u try it and get some error ?
<HelenaKitty> I currently have my system doing automatic backups per night. It backs up the entire home dir. I wanted to know that when Unity 8 comes out will the backups break the system or will the configuration files within the backups for Unity 7 be compatible with Unity 8?
<dispy> hwilde: yes
<nszceta> I don't want to blindly order an OpenVZ VPS!
<HelenaKitty> Another question... how to I make Empathy automatically available when I log into the system?
<nszceta> that's why I'm asking if anyone has LXC working on any OpenVZ VPS
<jpds> nszceta: Set up OpenVZ on a spare box?
<hwilde> dispy, try to put it in ~/.bashrc    and then type  "source ~/.bashrc"
<nusr> Pici: yeah #python requires a registered nick. it's some code i got off the internet but it doesn't work.. and others have asked online without a solution. and the author is not replying...just index out of range for the wikipedia parse..just need some guidance for lxml.html....i can probably do it using another parser
<Pici> nusr: Then you'll need to register/identify to join there. It is a very easy process.
<hwilde> nusr,   /msg nickserv register
<MonkeyDust> HelenaKitty  use rsync for your backups, it's DE independent ... and add empathy to your startup applications
<nszceta> alright, someone on ramnode irc responded: "it is not possible.  use KVM"
<nszceta> so there's that... lol
<dispy> hwilde: works in the console
<nusr> Pici, hwilde: ok thanks..when personality develops enough to think of a nick
<dispy> shall I try to logout/login now? ^^^
<MonkeyDust> nszceta  asketh and thou shalt be answered :)
<Luyin> hi, my usb-ports are suddenly no longer reacting to mouse movements. I have tried all three ports, the mouse doesn't react anywhere. another mouse I used for testing did the same thing. what could I do?
<hwilde> dispy, logout/login only reloads bashrc, same as source
<HelenaKitty> MonkeyDust, You didn't read the question and then you gave me an unrelated answer. I didn't ask how to backup, I asked about configure file compatibility between two Unity versions!
<Wachu> s
<dispy> hwilde right, but something must be wrong. .profile is executed on startup too, if I copy it into the command line, it works fine ,so why does .profile crash my gui then?
<MonkeyDust> HelenaKitty  i suggested rsync, so you don't have to worry about that compatibility
<mekhami> what tool can i use to easily reformat my hard drive in ubuntu? i'm leaving my job and want this to be a clean install with none of my personal information on it... i
<hwilde> dispy, the generic answer is,  .profile is loaded at login,  and .bashrc is loaded when the terminal is opened... but I dunno why one would fail and one would succeed, especially if you are just doing an export.
<daftykins> mekhami: 'dd' to zero fill it :P
<hwilde> !shredder
<hwilde> no bot today?
<HelenaKitty> MonkeyDust, I don't need backup suggestion as that wasn't the question at all. I want to know about the compatibility between Unity 7 and Unity 8. I need to know if I will have to convert my Unity 7 configuration files to Unity 8 or will they just work.
<Pici> hwilde: no factoid called !shredder
<hwilde> huh.
<hwilde> mekhami, command line "shred"
<dispy> hwilde: thanks
<TimeVirus> any idea why Firefox cant see the internet but, obviously, HexChat can?
<hwilde> TimeVirus, unclick "Work Offline"
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> ooooooooooook i'll see if thats it!
<hwilde> happens to me all the time.
<TimeVirus> bah
<TimeVirus> where would I find that?
<hwilde> TimeVirus, top left menu bar
<TimeVirus> kk
<hwilde> TimeVirus, under File -> Work Offline
<TimeVirus> ok
<TimeVirus> well, thats not it
<daftykins> TimeVirus: does it bring up anything local? like your router's web admin
<TimeVirus> k lemme check
<HelenaKitty> Oh well
<HelenaKitty> Thanks for your time.
<jirka> Hi. What if 14.10 install OK, but freeze in 1 minute after boot from HDD?
<lotuspsychje> jirka: did other ubuntu version work ok?
<jirka> lotuspsychje, Yes.
<TimeVirus> I'm at school and my ifconfig show my ip as 10.19.25.52 /24 and I try 10.19.25.1 hoping thats where the Gateway is and I get no response
<lotuspsychje> jirka: can you press f1 for errors at boot?
<hwilde> TimeVirus, /sbin/route -n
<daftykins> TimeVirus: ok well there's not necessarily anything running there.
<TimeVirus> k
<hwilde> TimeVirus, what does it show for 0.0.0.0  default gateway
<jirka> lotuspsychje, I do not try yet.
<neyder> hi there
<lotuspsychje> jirka: you can also try to boot into grub recoverymode (hold shift)
<neyder> i have problems update liwhoopsie
<neyder> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/whoopsie not found.
<TimeVirus> I dont see the gateway listed in ifconfig
<neyder> it was a bug, in .0.26 butnow there is in 0.039
<neyder> TimeVirus, sudo route -n
<TimeVirus> k
<TimeVirus> yup 10.19.25.1 gateway
<TimeVirus> destination 0.0.0.0 gateway 10.19.25.1
<TimeVirus> the default route, yes?
<jirka> lotuspsychje, OK. Thanks, I will to search boot errors.
<eb0t> you are pinging the gateway TimeVirus
<TimeVirus> sec
<hwilde> TimeVirus, yes so what happens if you ping 10.19.25.1  ?   traceroute it ?
<TimeVirus> ok
<Guest65348> mekhami: to zero over a hard disk (multiple passes aren't really required) you can use shred. First find the block device label (generally something like /dev/sda for the hard disk with /dev/sda1 being the first partition and so on) you can just run gparted to find the partition or disk label. Then run shred on that device name. The syntax would be "shred -n 0 -z (block device name here)". -n 0 #zero passes of random data / -z #ex
<eb0t> sudo ping 10.19.25.1 TimeVirus
<eb0t> just in case
<lotuspsychje> neyder: whoopsie show in /etc/init ?
<TimeVirus> ping returns 'packet filtered' and traceroute isnt installed - yet
<neyder> lotuspsychje, no it doesn't
<mekhami> Guest65348, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> neyder: your on 14.10?
<neyder> yes utopic
<MagicSpud> hello is there an easy way to tell Rhythmbox about the unknown songs? there are a good deal of them in my library...and I dont feel like typing all the info one by one
<neyder> MagicSpud, there is a tool to make id3tag from filename but don't remeber
<lotuspsychje> neyder: other system services show on ls /etc/init for you?
<eb0t> packet filtered usually means your router is acting like a firewall
<MagicSpud> neyder what id3tag is?
<eb0t> and is not responding to your requests...maybe it has an access list on it
<neyder> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9059051/
<neyder> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9059051/
<TimeVirus> seems ping isnt allowed on this network? Firefox has been working until just recently
<eb0t> ah ok then ping has been disabled
<neyder> MagicSpud, id3tag is where artist an title meta information on a mp3
<MagicSpud> and song title?
<eb0t> so what is the problem you .can get online..but cant ping due to echo reply being disabled on your rouer
<panbalag> Hi... Is there anyone from Ubuntu Security Team here?
<TimeVirus> makes me no sense that ping wouldnt be allowed on this network
<TimeVirus> firefox cant see the internet
<eb0t> normally or sometimes they usually diable ping on the outside interface ..that is your public ip
<TimeVirus> HexChat is ok
<eb0t> you can try and ping www.google.com
<eb0t> and see if that is ok
<TimeVirus> ok
<lotuspsychje> !info whoopsie
<ubottu> whoopsie (source: whoopsie): Ubuntu error tracker submission. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.39ubuntu0.1 (utopic), package size 23 kB, installed size 142 kB
<TimeVirus> can ping google.com no problem
<eb0t> if so then it is just that echo reply (which is your ping response) has been disabled on your internal router interface...which is not a good thing to do
<eb0t> so to change that you have to get onto your router
<TimeVirus> gah
<eb0t> and then depending on model, reactivate it on the internal interface
<eb0t> and probably deactivate it on the external interface...it looks like someone got their interfaces wrong way round
<TimeVirus> ah I c
<eb0t> but you can just leave it and everything will be ok
<hwilde> pinging the gateway is not a requirement for browser access.
<lotuspsychje> neyder: what happens when you try to install whoopsie?
<panbalag> Looking for any developer who has updated the fields "when, Confirmed, Assigned, Started work, Completed" in launchpad while working on a bug... Please reply back if you have updated any of these fields. I would like to clarify the definition for these fields.
<lotuspsychje> panbalag: try #ubuntu-devel
<panbalag> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I will try the channel
<Tobias[L]> panbalag: try to reach said maintainer in launchpad itself
<tomek__> hi all
<tomek__> who knows how to change minimize maximize from left to right?
<Guest65348> I just installed an ubuntu variant and forgot to set the boot partition to be mounted at /boot during startup. The installer seems to have created a /boot folder in my root partition and put the most recent (and currently running) kernel image there. Ideally there is just the boot partition which is mounted at /boot at startup. I can put an fstab entry in but how would I go about merging the two safely.
<lotuspsychje> neyder: ls /etc/init and check if whoopsie.conf is there
<tomek__> how to move minimize maximize close from left to right ?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | tomek__
<ubottu> tomek__: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<daftykins> Guest65348: boot a live session, move the files to the real /boot, delete the /boot on /, edit fstab, boot... enjoy
<hwilde> why doesn't my nautilus window show the copy dialog, even after I click show copy dialog ???
<tomek__> how to move minimize maximize close from left to right ?
<zykotick9> !controls | tomek__
<ubottu> tomek__: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<tomek__> !controls
<fix_> I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 netinstall on laptop. install of grub 2 fails. I dont understand this because i have just had debian running on it and on that install grub installed just fine. what can I do?
<chhantyal> Hey everyone, I updated my server to 14.04.1 and now I can’t connect using SSH - it’s exactly same problem as this http://bit.ly/1BJovHb
<chhantyal> The solution posted on that thread `reboot` doesn’t seem to work
<breabish> hey for all
<Steve_Jobs> can anyone help me with MATE desktop?
<breabish> what can i do with process
<Steve_Jobs> getting really large icons when ALT-tabbing
<Steve_Jobs> also can't get ccsm to run. Getting a couldn't connect to accessibility bus
<breabish> what  is the benifet of openstack
<breabish> i mean how to use openstack
<owen1> i use vim in tmux and very often the tmux session freezes. pstree -p |grep xterm => -sh(5655)---xterm(5656)---bash(5658)---tmux(5671) and i use 'kill -9 5656' and that reattach to the session. but it happened again and again. strace -p 5656 show me 'restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...>' any clues?
<genii> Steve_Jobs: Perhaps enquire in #ubuntu-mate
<TimeVirus> hwilde PM
<Steve_Jobs> genii: thanks. Will try there
<trism> owen1: you aren't hitting ctrl+s are you?
<trism> owen1: if so you can hit ctrl+q to unfreeze it
<owen1> trism: ctrl+s? no i just use vim when it freezez
<owen1> trism: u might be right.
<owen1> maybe i hit ctrl+s by accident
<zcv> does linux keep a log of commands run? is there a log of when the screen gets activated too?
<owen1> trism: is that a tmux command or xterm?
<trism> owen1: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12107/how-to-unfreeze-after-accidentally-pressing-ctrl-s-in-a-terminal neither
<trism> owen1: it's happened to me a few times while hitting all the key combos in vim
<Luyin> hi, my usb-ports are suddenly no longer reacting to mouse movements. I have tried all three ports, the mouse doesn't react anywhere. another mouse I used for testing did the same thing. what could I do?
<daftykins> Luyin: laptop?
<Luyin> daftykins: yes
<Luyin> 14.04
<TimeVirus> anyone know how I can copy Hexchat window contents to leafpad (my editor)?
<austin_> wait it just suddenly do that? or was it working and then quit?
<daftykins> Luyin: turn it off, remove the battery, unplug mains power - this'll let the USB controller reset. plug it back in and the battery, boot up with USB devices unplugged and try again
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: good morning! XD
<daftykins> oh hi
<squinty> TimeVirus:  just highlight the text (it is automatically copied to the clipboard)  then right click and select paste in your text editor
<Luyin> daftykins: I was hoping for solutions without turning it off... is this some sort of a known bug? I'm having this repeatedly, and most often it's when I need the mouse and rebooting is a nuisance
<lotuspsychje> Luyin: check dmesg maybe for errors?
<daftykins> Luyin: er, ok. good luck then
<bynarie> anyone know why in Xchat sometimes names dont autocomplete with TAB? And its not because of similar name issues
<TimeVirus> ok thanks squinty not seeing the 'copy' option in right click I was confused
<TimeVirus> you da man
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: did you change anything as end : , .
<squinty> bynarie:  usually participant has left channel
<TimeVirus> very good
<fix_> anyone who has any idea why grub2 fails to install when using netinstall image. And what to do about it?
<bynarie> lotuspsychje-  yes i did im using - now
<Steve_Jobs> genii: no one there
<Steve_Jobs> anyone here using MATE?
<bynarie> it only does it on certain names though
<Luyin> Steve_Jobs: ask your question
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: try the : and check if you have same issue maybe
<Steve_Jobs> ccsm hangs on Loading icons
<bynarie> ill give it a shot... thanks
<Steve_Jobs> there's a warning before that:
<Steve_Jobs> (ccsm:23293): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-QMoZXN78Ma:
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: maybe its the - fighting with something
<genii> Steve_Jobs: Their webite says "Most of the Ubuntu MATE team are in here but they have real lives too. If you have a question, do ask. However, it may take a while for someone to reply. Just be patient and don't disconnect right away." :)
<compdoc> ubuntu server with a mate desktop is pretty nice
<Steve_Jobs> genii: :) yup.. but would like to see if I can get ccsm help here
<Steve_Jobs> I'm not sure if it's MATE's issue
<Steve_Jobs> compdoc: it is very nice
<mdoge> Steve_Jobs: thought you were dead...
<Steve_Jobs> I would like to get hot corners working for flyaway windows, desktop views and also get cube going and snap windows to edges
<Blaster> I suddenly have 2 mouse cursors and don't know how to amke it stop!
<mdoge> Steve_Jobs: that mental picture...
<Steve_Jobs> mdoge: don't get me banned on here.. I use the name to say what nasty things I did ;)
<mdoge> hot corners working for flyaway windows, desktop views and also get cube going and snap windows to edges < nice mental picture
<Tobias[L]> Blaster: its the NSA! quick, burn your pc!
<compdoc> he gave us all personal computers
<Tobias[L]> Blaster: and dont take that seriously!
<Tobias[L]> XD
<squinty> take the ot to ubuntu-offtopic please
<Steve_Jobs> compdoc: C64
<mdoge> aye squinty sir
<compdoc> heh, I owned a C64 - it was a toy
<Steve_Jobs> squinty: trying.. I need MATE to work.. but deeper problems in Ubunutu me thinks
<lotuspsychje> we have such nice discuss channel, nobody ever use..
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<mdoge> squinty didnt have a support question
<Luyin> dmesg shows me this error repeatedly: "usb 2-1.2: device descriptor read/64, error -32". there are several hits on google, many different problems that may cause this. how could I find out more?
<Tobias[L]> Luyin: bing
<Tobias[L]> XD sorry im in a really happy mood today XD
<utopiabel> -
<studmuf> I have a bunch of files of format ##.## - name.ext that I need to look like s##e## - name.ext (where '#' is a digit). What's the easiest way to do this?
<fix_> thunar bulk renamer i think
<Luyin> thanks Tobias[L] xD
<MonkeyDust> studmuf  i'm sure #bash can help you write a script for that
<studmuf> MonkeyDust: thanks
<daftykins> Luyin: just do what i said, you'll end up wasting your time when it probably just wants a reset of the controllers
<Steve_Jobs> studmuf: go to the #bash channel
<Luyin> daftykins: there sure is no way to reset them without reboot? it's an annoying problem so far.
<Luyin> I'll sure end up doing that if that's the option, but anything without rebooting would be much more convenient
<jimmy51v_> what's the ideal way to get the equivalent of RDP access into a linux box from a windows machine?
<Steve_Jobs> you should get something like ls | egrep \d\{2\}*.... | xargs -i{} mv ...
<jimmy51v_> I already SSH but am wanting something GUI based
<Tobias[L]> jimmy51v_: teamviewer?
<squinty> jimmy51v_: teamviewer
<eb0t> tightvnc
<jimmy51v_> (reading)
<lotuspsychje> vnc is a bad idea
<eb0t> vnc is an excellent idea
<lotuspsychje> very vunrable
<eb0t> we use it proper commercially
<eb0t> its more secure than teamviewer
<lotuspsychje> !vnc
<eb0t> much much more
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<compdoc> vnc doesnt work with the current unity desktop. its all broken now
<eb0t> see lotuspsychje
<jimmy51v_> hmm
<jimmy51v_> VNC over SSH sounds good
<jimmy51v_> maybe
<eb0t> plus the advantage of vnc is ou dont need to buy it when you have multiple users
<eb0t> and yes when used over ssh its very secure
<Tobias[L]> eb0t: it doesnt sound like jimmy51v_needs multiple users, for beginners i recommend teamviewer
<eb0t> whereas teamviewer is good but costs money and is extremely vulnerable
<eb0t> i dont know what he needs ...im jsut offering the best solution
<MrElendig> if you want security: use openvpn
<Tobias[L]> eb0t: you on the 30C3? the one person that looked into every open vnc/teamviewer XD
<MrElendig> neither vnc nor teamviewer are secure
<Tobias[L]> eb0t: MrElendig: nothing is secure
<eb0t> yes i had to select the best one for a major media company and implement it
<lotuspsychje> MrElendig: agree
<eb0t> thats what we used openvpn
<eb0t> what is 30c3
<eb0t> Tobias[L]:
<Tobias[L]> eb0t: the CCC's yearly german meetup
<eb0t> dont know it ...never heard of it
<eb0t> so no im not on the 3033
<eb0t> are you on it
<Tobias[L]> eb0t: awwww
<Tobias[L]> eb0t: this year maybe
<utopiabel> -
<eb0t> maybe....do you not know
<squinty> why is it that so called "computer experts/nerds" or whatever has so much trouble doing a couple of clicks or keystrokes to move their off topic conversations to a relevant channel?  Absolutely pitiful....
<riku> my device defaults to a portrait display, how can I make it default to be landscape (90 degrees clockwise from what it is now)?
<eb0t> i didnt know it was off topic...squinty ..ive never heard of it ...he seemed to know what he was talking about so i thought it may be sometign to do with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> riku: what device are we talking about?
<riku> nexus 7 (don't tell me to leave because it's unsupported)
<eb0t> i like the quotes though squinty ..i think they are apt ;)
<lotuspsychje> riku: you got touch installed?
<riku> i don't think this is explicitly related to my device
<lotuspsychje> !touch | riku
<ubottu> riku: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<riku> ubuntu mobile with lightdm-gtk-greeter and twm
<riku> this is more a generic xorg question
<squinty> eb0t:  please stop highlighting me and making off-topic comments.  type  /topic   read and understand the contents
<Guest1582> ubuntu is a shit for linux man
<austin_> anyone here proficient with Desktop Environments? Trying to switch 14.10 from Unity to Cinnamon
<lotuspsychje> !language | Guest1582
<ubottu> Guest1582: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<austin_> its giving me a lot of issues
<squinty> !ops Guest1582
<Guest1582> unity is better
<bubbasaures> austin_, Switching means?
<austin_> trying to install Cinnamon and get it working
<austin_> I highly dislike Unity
<bubbasaures> austin_, This a PPA version?
<eb0t> squinty i think he saw the message why ban him immediately
<eb0t> just relax
<austin_> PPA version?
<austin_> I'm a bit of a noob :/
<bubbasaures> !info cinnamon
<austin_> I've installed Cinnamon and everything, but i think I'm missing some config stuff
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.16-3 (utopic), package size 279 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<squinty> eb0t:  mind your own business
<Guest1582> use linux mint cinnamon version
<squinty> Guest1582:  mint is not supported here. join their channel on spotchat
<riku> it's probably easier to either use mint or use a different desktop
<bubbasaures> austin_, So it appears cinnamon is in the repos for 14.10, what are the problems?
<Tobias[L]> squinty: we are not lacking the ability we are just toooooo lazy to
<austin_> I installed it via apt-get
<austin_> but when I logged out and switched to it
<austin_> it doesn't look right
<riku> define "doesn't look right"
<eb0t> hey austin it may be worth doing an update and a dist upgrade after install
<austin_> black screen, file manager looks like something from 1999
<Guest1582> im not supporting anything
<bubbasaures> austin_, TRy to not use the enter as punctuation.
<eb0t> just to make it clean environment
<Guest1582> just suggesting
<austin_> so, apt-get update cinnamon?
<eb0t> no just apt-get update
<austin_> I've done that a couple times
<eb0t> i use aptitude...so you can do aptitude update
<bubbasaures> austin_, You don't update single packages but the OS.
<Guest1582> apt-get install cinnamon
<eb0t> then follow up with aptitude upgrade
<riku> Guest1582: get a nick lol
<austin_> yeah I used apt-get install cinnamon, then apt-get update
<Guest1582> i am so poor i cant buy a nick :(
<austin_> but it still looks wrong
<riku> so nobody has any idea how to make my display default to landscape?
<Guest1582> try apt-get update && upgrade then apt-get install cinnamon
<eb0t> you can try turning your screen round riku
<eb0t> that sometimes works
<BluesKaj>  /nick newnick in the server textbox, Guest1582
<riku> I did that already
<eb0t> get some duct tape on it
<eb0t> he he
<austin_> I'll try update/upgrade again
<squinty> austin: the only thing that apt-get update does is replenish the listings of available files.  it does not add. subtract install or upgrade anything
<riku> that works under unity, but not under twm or lightdm-gtk-greeter
<ablyss> riku, it might be a hardware setting.  Some monitors have options two switch between 4:3 and 16:9
<eb0t> have you done aptitude upgrade austin
<austin_> no
<eb0t> give it a try and then see
<riku> ablyss: it's a tablet, and I'm looking for an xorg setting
<austin_> i dont even know what aptitude is
<eb0t> aptitude is the same as apt
<riku> aptitude = apt iirc
<eb0t> but just a bit more modern
<austin_> ah
<squinty> Tobias[L]:  yes I agree with your statement that you are indeed lazy.  thanks for the confirmation
<eb0t> i think to do the same thing on apt you have to do #apt-get dist-upgrade
<eb0t> but much easier to do aptitude upgrade
<bubbasaures> austin_, This is a channel you want to preface answers with nicks and consolidate your info so it can be followed is all. YOu may just get lost otherwise.
<lamb01> Hi.  14.04 install... https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads  <--- 14.04 isn't listed as an option.. what one should I use?  Thanks.
<austin_> alright, thanks guys. I'll try a few things and then come back if it doesn't work
<Canichat2> any one have amd catalyst guide for installing under ubuntu
<daftykins> !amd | Canichat2
<riku> I can go into display settings under gnome control center and change rotation to clockwise
<daftykins> !ati | Canichat2
<ubottu> Canichat2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<riku> but hitting apply throws an error
<squinty> lamb01:  you can install from repo's
<Tobias[L]> squinty: dont see it so hard XD
<devildog31415> why does this work from the command line: /usr/bin/stat -c %Y /home/sgabriel/Dropbox/apps/hledger/data/financial/sgabriel.journal.txt       BUT in a shell script variablename = `/usr/bin/stat -c %Y /home/sgabriel/Dropbox/apps/hledger/data/financial/sgabriel.journal.txt` do NOT work it says: secondssincechange: command not found
<devildog31415> btw: variablename is "secondssincechange"
<bubbasaures> lamb01, first line has it it is the latest they have.
<riku> "Failed to apply configuration: %s GBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files"
<squinty> lamb01:  there are two flavours available via the repository   open source and oracle's
<ablyss> deviildog, you need to put the variable in quotes ""
<riku> lamb01: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Giant81> do people not use camel case anymore?
<Canichat2> daftykins : isnt amd owns ati ??
<bubbasaures> squinty, I'm not sure it is as black and white as oracele or open source.
<Giant81> seecondsSinceChange
<bubbasaures> oracle*
<Outld> Interesting
<Outld> anyone out here
<riku> lxde display settings doesn't have an option for rotation
<Outld> What OS are you all on?
<devildog31415> Can anyone speak to the heart of my issue, since I'm a newbie: the finer points/finese weren't considered by me because I don't know them
<eb0t> what are you on Outld
<Canichat2> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<yuraum> ubuntu mate 14.10 64b
<Outld> cool cool, backbox here
<Outld> thought this irc was a OS specific thing
<lamb01> Outld, as long as the chatter is os specific no one cares :)
<bubbasaures> devildog31415, You have to have some patience, don't plead, just the facts.
<trism> devildog31415: did you put those spaces between the = symbol in the script? because you can't have spaces: BLAH = `echo blah`; BLAH: command not found
<bubbasaures> This is support chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic or many other channels.
<m0h4wk> I recently installed the latest Ubuntu desktop build on a 150gb partition and I'm starting to like it more than Windows 8. Is it possible to increase the size of my current partition as it is right now?
<riku> I'm using 456 MB of RAM but in my processes I only see about 40MB being used
<riku> before my last reboot I was using 200 MB
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, Resize the windows forst from it'd disk partitioner than boot a live and use gparted to resize the ubuntu.
<bubbasaures> s/it's/first
<squinty> m0h4wk:  gparted
<m0h4wk> Gparted is the program I can use to resize my partition? Thanks!
<undRmindcntrlX2> Does ubuntu error reporting send error data encrypted?
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, Don't use it to resize any windows partition is all.
<riku> even top shows the most RAM usage being 3% by Xor
<riku> *Xorg
<squinty> m0h4wk:  http://gparted.org/documentation.php
<TimeVirus> yay \o/ my firefox is working again!
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, I hope by now you have full backups and are ready for any issue, resizing can brick you.
<TimeVirus> DNS was borked
<m0h4wk> How can I set up a backup on Ubuntu?
<beygi> hi guys , i have a question . my ip address banned from my vps . i cant open web page in 80 port . how can i find out which process bans my ip address ?
<Outld> Did everyone have to install this IRC or did it come with ubuntu?
<eb0t> i think most people chooose their favorite irc client
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem  handfulls of ways.
<TimeVirus> If I remember right I installed Hexchat
<TimeVirus> from Synaptic
<m0h4wk> I'm just going to use the backup tool that came with Ubuntu
<Outld> interesting!
<eb0t> i installed weechat --the best by far
<MonkeyDust> Outld  some clients are installed, you can install another if you like
<TimeVirus> but hexchat is so pretty! :)
<eb0t> ah cool
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, Cool, you can also clone that whole HD and/or any partition, that is my system all on external HD's.
<TimeVirus> all colors and stuff
<MonkeyDust> Outld  don't say which client you use, because everyone will suggest you another client
<eb0t> i havent  seen the hexchat
<riku> I managed to rotate it with xrandr -o right
<m0h4wk> The download link on the gparted website doesn't seem to be working, can I install it through terminal?
<eb0t> only irssi and weechat and pidgin
<Outld> MonkeyDust okay ;) thanks
<riku> but it messed up my input, it's misaligned
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, gparted is on the live boot it, you have to be unmounted to resize.
<m0h4wk> I'm not sure what that means :(
<m0h4wk> I just installed Linux yesterday and am still getting used to it
<squinty> m0h4wk: gparted is included on your live dvd.  you will have to use it after you have checked over (reshrunk or whatever) your windows setup in windows itself
<eb0t> i think he means switch off your coputer and boot from the disk to resize
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, When your in the OS your mounted, you can't resize linux from inside it, with the partiton of it you have.
<undRmindcntrlX2>  Does ubuntu error reporting send error data encrypted?
<riku> the touch input thinks my screen is still portrait...
<m0h4wk> Ok that makes sense, can't resize the partition if I'm using it right?
<m0h4wk> So how do I work around that?
<eb0t> switch off you pc and then on again with the live disk in
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, Yes, and get used to prefacing all posts with the nicks of whom you're answering please.
<eb0t> from ther eyou can use gparted ..i personally prefer fdisk or gdisk..but gparted seems popular
<squinty> m0h4wk: boot into your Windows > resize /chkdsk partition.  if everything ok, boot ubuntu live dvd, run gparted > resize from there
<m0h4wk> squinty: what if I used a USB?
<UncleJoe> anyone: I had a working minimal 12.04 and the P/S died.  My backup pc is an AMD not Intel like the original, but when I put the HDDs in, it will not boot. "run-init /sbin/init accessing a corrupted shared library"
<squinty> m0h4wk:  same process
<m0h4wk> squinty: Same procedure yeah?
<squinty> yes
<m0h4wk> squinty: I set up automatic backups just now, so the backups will overwrite each other as they update yeah?
<squinty> m0h4wk:  if you are unsure on what to do in Windows pertaining to resizing and/or chkdsk, ask in a Windows related channel first. :)
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, Be careful with all this, hate to be scraping you up off the floor or see others doing it due to a mistake.
<m0h4wk> squinty: Resizing my partition isn't really a priority atm, 150gb's is plenty of space considering I'll be uninstalling all my programs from Windows and moving them to Linux
<m0h4wk> squinty: I'd like to make my Windows partition my gaming machine essentially, it's a lot easier on Windows with all the compatibility.
<riku> when I rotate my screen with xrandr, my touch input gets broken, tapping the screen registers input in a completely different place
<riku> it works fine again if I set it back to normal
<dass44> hi
<dass44> im having problems getting ubuntu to read shared files over vmware
<riku> the only way to make it work is to log into the ubuntu desktop, then log out and switch desktops...
<dass44> eh?
<riku> not talking about sharing
<yuraum> exit
<dass44> k
<riku> referring to how my desktop won't rotate under twm or lxde
<riku> wait maybe if I change the greeter back to unity-greeter
<dass44> ?
<riku> still talking to myself
<bantone> hey there
<bantone> i'm working with some servers and noticing some alerts on our system that are referring to stale apt-cache manifests
<bantone> WARNING: stale apt cache data, 118490s since update
<bantone> i implemented some security updates recently but not sure how these maniefests are not updating
<squinty> dass44:  there is a vmware specific channel on freenode   /join #vmware
<dass44> its an ubuntu problem
<dass44> vmware is ok
<m0h4wk> How can I see what applications I have installed on Ubuntu currently?
<squinty> m0h4wk:  synaptic package manager   or   dpkg -l   would be two ways
<UncleJoe> Anyone have a thought on repairing my install on a new box?
<UncleJoe> 12.04 minimal
<k1l> m0h4wk: press windowsbutton+a
<m0h4wk> Where can I uninstall applications?
<squinty> UncleJoe:  better to just state your exact problem.  if someone can help they will reply
<k1l> m0h4wk: use software-center or "sudo apt-get remove package" in terminal
<squinty> m0h4wk:  use apt-get  (or variation thereof)   synaptic package manager or software center
<UncleJoe> squinty: My Power supply failed in my Intel box I put the HDDs in my backup AMD box but I can not boot- I've tried a live USB to repair (boot-repair), to no avail.
<UncleJoe> Last error was run-init /sbin/init accessing a corrupted shared library
<m0h4wk> How come Ubuntu doesn't allow notifications to automatically pop up whenever I get an IM?
<bubbasaures> UncleJoe, Did you save the bootinfo summary url from the bootrepair app?
<UncleJoe> You'd think I'd have followed the on-screen instructions... but no.  :(
<UncleJoe> bubbasaures: Can I re-run?
<m0h4wk> Is there any way to uninstall multiple applications at once?
<bantone> any thoughts on stale apt cache
<bubbasaures> UncleJoe, Yes, and you can run just it, however this may not really answer the issue it is another tool.
<cyberalex4life> hello! How do I find a list of dpkg-reconfigure packages
<UncleJoe> bubbasaures: I'm wondering if it's as simple as repair/reinstall grub
<zykotick9> bantone: i assume "sudo apt-get update" doesn't fix it...
<cyberalex4life> I haven't found a straight answer by now
<BluesKaj> UncleJoe, try a live OS on USB and connect the drives to see if they can be mounted
<UncleJoe> BluesKaj: They can
<UncleJoe> BluesKaj: I just booted and I can mount through "disks" or term
<UncleJoe> *booted - live usb
<m0h4wk> Is there any way to remove multiple applications at once?
<BluesKaj> UncleJoe, do you have separate / and /home partitions on said drives?\
<squinty> m0h4wk:  yes   and there are also docs pertaining to individual applications that will explain how to do such.
<UncleJoe> BluesKaj: 3.0GB swap on sda1. 37GB ext4 on Sda2
<TimeVirus> Synaptic does that doesnt it remove apps?
<cyberalex4life> anyone, ho knows my problem?
<bantone> zykotick9: yes that works...im curious why it didn't auto update
<bantone> thanks
<squinty> bantone: seeing as how you are enquiring about a server setup maybe #ubuntu-server may provide another outlet for answering your enquiry
<bantone> awesome squinty thanks
<bubbasaures> cyberalex4life, What is your end goal?
<squinty> TimeVirus:  yes synaptic package manager will add/remove/update
<m0h4wk> squinty: Is Ubuntu supposed to display notifications in the top right bar?
<bubbasaures> cyberalex4life, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/dpkg-reconfigure.8.html
<cyberalex4life> well i did not understand the help
<cyberalex4life> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<cyberalex4life> and walked through a few packages
<bubbasaures> cyberalex4life, What is the problem, we like to start at that?
<floatmastaflex> yo
<cyberalex4life> I would to know if there are some configs for mouse-touchpad
<floatmastaflex> is hadoop not in the ubuntu repos?
<wojciech_> hello
<cyberalex4life> like that past with middle click which annoys me
<wojciech_> have somebody problem with java and website elearning?
<bubbasaures> cyberalex4life, Is english your native language?
<cyberalex4life> nope
<Guest60313> hello :) have somebody problem with java and website elearning?
<squinty> floatmastaflex:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bubbasaures> cyberalex4life, What is? At this point your making no sense and just spamming the channel.
<floatmastaflex> NO HADOOP
<floatmastaflex> WHAT IS THIS?!
<m0h4wk> I feel as though I've installed too many applications, how do I know which ones to remove and which to keep?
<cyberalex4life> hmm, no ok, I would like to find the list of packages that can be reconfigured with dpkg-reconfigure
<squinty> cyberalex4life:  have you check in System Settings for Mouse/touchpad options
<bprompt> m0h4wk:    sounds more like a question to yourself. rather than to someone else
<zykotick9> floatmastaflex: this might help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Hadoop
<floatmastaflex> it's ok
<floatmastaflex> i got it
<UncleJoe> bubbasaures: Bootrepair log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9060469/
<cyberalex4life> in gnome shell you have to install gnome-tweak-tool and there is an option there, I installed it in unity, the option doesn't stop that and I walked through almost al dconf-editor settings with no success
<m0h4wk> brompt: Well I don't know what to do with half of them
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: A quick check; verify UUIDs:  from liveDVD -> sudo blkid , sudo fdisk -lu <- verify that the UUIDs in the install '/etc/fstab' and '/boot/grub/grub.cfg' agree with 'blkid' .
<squinty> floatmastaflex:  unity-tweak-tool    if using unity.  install (if not already installed) via the repo
<bprompt> m0h4wk:     still, is a matter of you having to decide which ones you'd like to keep and which ones you do not wish to keep
<k1l> m0h4wk: what is the issue with the amount of applications?
<m0h4wk> k1l: well I just want to free up some space is all
<m0h4wk> k1l: Just trying to make my system lighter
<k1l> m0h4wk: before you delete stuff that maybe is related to system settings i would just leave it there if you dont know.
<m0h4wk> k1l: I pre-installed a lot of programs that overlap
<m0h4wk> k1l: Several word processing apps, image editing, etc.
<m0h4wk> k1l: Too many games too
<k1l> m0h4wk: applications that dont get started on boot dont hurt you beside the small amount of disk space they use. but with 100GB+ a 50mb program should not matter
<bubbasaures> UncleJoe, You have the sda HD being read first I assume in the bios, the errors you get are beyond my support ability is all.
<k1l> m0h4wk: ok. that are things you can remove easily using the softwarecenter, for example.
<squinty> floatmastaflex:  unity also uses compiz   so you might want to check out compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm)  though I am not 100% sure that has any bearing on your problem   just a thought anyways
<m0h4wk> k1l: I'm planning on moving most if not all of my Windows programs onto Ubuntu if possible.
<m0h4wk> k1l: Yeah the package manager made that process a lot easier actually
<UncleJoe> bubbasaures: Yes, it's set to boot first
<m0h4wk> k1l: I went to the Games category and removed the ones that I didn't need
<k1l> m0h4wk: i would suggest you see if there are native ubuntu applications
<m0h4wk> k1l: As in apps that I should keep or..?
<bubbasaures> UncleJoe, I clone all my installs for just such a situation amongst others. No Backup?
<TimeVirus> lol
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: vi /etc/fstab seems empty
<UncleJoe> bubbasaures: I had a VMware clone... on a drive that failed 2 days ago
<UncleJoe> You ever have one of those weeks...?
<k1l> m0h4wk: windows apps dont always have a native linux one. so its better to see if there is a similar one. instead of trying to run the exact windows one.
<bubbasaures> UncleJoe, Do you know how to confirm the info that Bashing-om gave you?
<TimeVirus> i figure - if its not in the repo I'm effed
<m0h4wk> k1l: Oh of course! Ubuntu already installed a Microsoft Office copy so I won't need that. All I really need now is Skype and that about does it
<TimeVirus> or...oh well
<UncleJoe> bubbasaures: trying
<UncleJoe> blkid and fdisk match each other
<dm7freek> Is there a way to tell if localhost is ubuntu on CLI?
<m0h4wk> k1l: Ubuntu already comes with a torrent client and plenty of music players. Maybe I'll get Photoshop when I need it. But other than that I don't need much.
<bubbasaures> UncleJoe, Cool, fstab can be built if needed, they will be better help in this.
<bazhang> !info skype partner | m0h4wk
<ubottu> m0h4wk: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Jordan_U> dm7freek: lsb_release -a
<k1l> m0h4wk: there is skype for linux. see the bots message.
<k1l> m0h4wk: and there is gimp, that is a open source program for image editing.
<earnThis> I need some help configuring both eth0 and eth1 for two separate networks.  currently only eth0 is working
<UncleJoe> bubbasaures: Should I just attempt a reboot now that it attempted a fix?
<m0h4wk>  k1l: yeah but gimp is a bit simple
<m0h4wk> k1l: I'd like to create and edit PSD files in its native program
<UncleJoe> Or should I try something (?) first?
<jimmy51v_> fyi... tried the recommendations for linux <-> windows RDP
<Jordan_U> dm7freek: If that says that it's Ubuntu, it's Ubuntu. If that gives an error message (or of course says that it's not Ubuntu) it's not Ubuntu. Note though that many VPSs have heavily modified Ubuntu installations, sometimes to the point that they can't easily be supported here.
<jimmy51v_> right now the winner is nomachine nx
<bubbasaures> UncleJoe, The script shows it looks good, however you ran it before so, it's a guess.
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe:
<m0h4wk> How can I install Skype through terminal?
<dm7freek> Jordan_U: is that a ubuntu-specific command?
<Jordan_U> dm7freek: No.
<dm7freek> coo
<bazhang> !partner | m0h4wk
<ubottu> m0h4wk: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<k1l> m0h4wk: sudo apt-get install skype
<UncleJoe> Rebooting with usblive out...
<bazhang> he needs to enable the partner repo first
<UncleJoe> Grub...
<k1l> m0h4wk: yes, after you got the partner repo set up. like the bot told you
<m0h4wk> It said unable to locate package Skype
<UncleJoe> sbin.init: error while loading shared libraries: libnih-dbis.so.1 can not open shared object file: no such file or directory.  Same as before.
<m0h4wk> k1l: I set up the partner repo
<bazhang> m0h4wk, enable partner repo, as above
<UncleJoe> kp
<dm7freek> Jordan_U: that's perfect, lsb_release -is does exactly what i wanted
<Pici> m0h4wk: are you typing Skype or skype? it is case sensitive.
<bazhang> m0h4wk, then apt-get update
<k1l> m0h4wk: sudo apt-get update
<dm7freek> thanks
<k1l> m0h4wk: you need to get a fresh list of the packages offerede then
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: Have you checked the S.M.A.R.T status of your drive? If that came up clear, have you tried an fsck?
<m0h4wk> k1l: does this data get saved as a file somewhere?
<k1l> m0h4wk: what data?
<m0h4wk> k1l: the partner repo
<bazhang> in /etc/apt/sources.list and /sources.list.d m0h4wk
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: I did check last boot and it came up clean.  I haven't tried fsck,,, (?)  <- S00p3r n00b
<m0h4wk> Thanks!
<earnThis> anyone available for ubuntu networking help?
<k1l> m0h4wk: you did understand what the partner repo is? and what ubuntu repos actually are?
<cyberalex4life> bubbasaures, found what I was looking for: gkdebconf and configure-debian
<m0h4wk> k1l: No :(
<bazhang> earnThis, ask a question with a ton more details
<k1l> m0h4wk: its the servers offering the packages with that you can install programs easily
<earnThis> I need some help configuring both eth0 and eth1 for two separate networks.  currently only eth0 is working
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: What did you check last boot?
<m0h4wk> k1l: Also, my internet speed seems to have dropped when I switched over to Ubuntu. My download speed in Steam used to be 7-10 megabytes per second. And now it's 2-3 megabytes per second.
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: Smart status
<m0h4wk> k1l: Oh ok that makes sense.
<bazhang> m0h4wk, what command did you use to enable the partner repos
<k1l> m0h4wk: the partner repo is the one with programs not from ubuntu or open source but from commercial partners like microsoft (skype) etc.
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: OK. If you're still booted into a LiveCD/USB try running "sudo fsck /dev/sda2". Note that this could take a long time, so be prepared to wait and don't cancel it half way through.
<m0h4wk> I enabled the partner repo and installed Skype, no problems here!
<bazhang> great
<m0h4wk> But I am having connection issues with my Ethernet
<m0h4wk> The speed is lacking compared to what it was in Windows 8.1
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: Rebooting to live now
<TimeVirus> MS owns Skype? :-|
<TimeVirus> thought they had lynk
<TimeVirus> bah
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Of note, you are booting an old kernel, why ? also need to address the "duplicate entries" in your sources file(s) .
<m0h4wk> Can anyone help me with my network issues?
<k1l> m0h4wk: steam servers do vary in speed a lot. dont count that as test
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: I don't know the answer to your kernel question.  This is how I set it up over a year ago *(with massive help) and I haven't touched it since
<m0h4wk> k1l: Alright, well what would be a good way to test it then?
<m0h4wk> How can I accurately test my connection speed?
<chemist^> hello everyone.
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: /dev/sda2: clean *now, after adding a -y
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Presently, unless Jordan_U Has a better advisement- when you get the fsck and SMART test completed:, I would suggest we try and get the server updated, maybe then we can  isolate the " loading shared libraries " problem ??
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Seems reasonable
<UncleJoe> Drive seems fixed
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Jordan_U :) .. reboot is now good ? we want now to update/upgrade the server ?
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Trying to reboot.
<UncleJoe> Post...
<UncleJoe> Grub...
<UncleJoe> rebooted itself
<UncleJoe> Trying recovery
<lfkr> test
<RedPenguin> test failed :)
<RedPenguin> lol
<UncleJoe> segfault.
<chemist^> I'm using ubuntu 14.04.1 with xfce as the UI ... the problem I'm having is mounting an audio CD so that i could see all the tracks when i browse to the CD...but it shows as if it was empty (burn cd) ... when i try to "Open disc" in VLC player... the CD plays and i can see the tracks in the playlist
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: libc-2.15
<Bashing-om> uncl
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Trying liveusb and boot-repair again
<zykotick9> chemist^: technically, you can't really mount an audio cd, it's not technically a file system...  best of luck.
<TimeVirus> HDDs get hooked on that sheet! boot rpair disk
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: I very much doubt that boot-repair will help you with this problem.
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: I was hoping not to hear that
<UncleJoe> Is it due to the different architectures?  Intel/Amd?
<chemist^> zykotick9, i used to import "songs" from an audio cd into Audacity for example
<TimeVirus> I have to use BRD all the time for to get my Lubuntu to boot from the external
<chemist^> now when i try, it shows me as if it is empty
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: No, Intel and AMD processors share the same architecture.
<BluesKaj> it's the API and HW drivers tht don't match
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: I don't get it then- I cleanly shut down, mounted the HDDs in 0/1 and it should boot...
<TimeVirus> It'll boot once then i have to repair grub before it boots again and on and on
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: It sounds to me like you somehow got some important system files corrupted. You might try installing debsums in a chroot to see what files have been corrupted, but it may be wiser to simply re-install.
<djzn> what is the DEFAULT "Terminus Font" in Ubuntu CLI terminal (with no X11 loaded)
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Humm .. not good .. as an attempt to isolate to grub's install, there is an option on the desptop liveDVD to "boot from 1st hard drive" . When this option is selected, will the server boot ?
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Trying now
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Is this on a BIOS based or UEFI bases system that you're constantly having grub problems?
<zykotick9> djzn: ? terminus is a specific font, and certainly not the default console font (i use to change the default console font to terminus)
<TimeVirus> BIOS based
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Dropped to a busybox shell?
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Sounds to me like the grub-pc package is misconfigured. Please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc", "sudo blkid", and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/".
<MrJones> is there a good way to measure disk throughput of an active system?
<MrJones> I think I got some disk i/o slowness but I don't know how to confirm my suspicion
<TimeVirus> ok
<zykotick9> MrJones: iotop is a terminal based realtime montior
<zykotick9> !info iotop
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Yeah. something hosed up in the install boot config files // Jordan_U; is it of benefit to try and CHroot and (re-)install grub ?
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1 (utopic), package size 23 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<MrJones> is there a way I can see that disk i/o is maxed out?
<MrJones> like if I see something in iotop, how do I know the application is just lazy or whether the disk isn't going any faster than that
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: I see no indication of a problem with grub, so no.
<MrJones> if jdb2 maxes out on IO for a few seconds (80% something), would that indicate hitting the disk i/o limit?
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: k
<TimeVirus> dumb question but here goes: How do I copy from xterm? Sounds to me like the grub-pc package is misconfigured. Please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc", "sudo blkid", and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/".
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: Please boot back into a liveCD/USB and run "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/" then "sudo chroot /mnt/" and tell me when that's done.
<UncleJoe> OK
<UncleJoe> Rebooting
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: To pastebin the output (stdout) of a command you can run "command | pastebinit". You can also select the text, then middle click elsewhere to paste, or in gnome-terminal ctrl+shift+c to copy.
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U did you see my last?
<TimeVirus> ah ok
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: /bin/bash error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<TimeVirus> no gnome terminal
<TimeVirus> Lubuntu has xterm
<TimeVirus> heh
<UncleJoe> 64 bit vs 32...
<TimeVirus> middle button worked!
<UncleJoe> So my live usb is 64bit and the O/S is 32.
<TimeVirus> nice
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: That shouldn't be a problem.
<djzn> zykotick9, terminus font is the console font in ubuntu
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: Well, that crushed my only understanding of a problem.  :)
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: (The other direction, your LiveCD being 32 bit and the install 64 bit would be a problem).
<djzn> zykotick9, it has many variations...
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: And you installed 'boot-repair' to the 64 bit live environment, and wrote 64 bit files to 32 bit OS ? Is that the situation ?
<zykotick9> djzn: hummm, that certainly didn't use to be the case (terminus being default i mean).  wasn't aware there where different versions of terminus (other then regular and bold) - well best of luck.
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Entirely possible
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U here it, or they are: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9060969/
<TimeVirus> my having to constantly repair grub on my external hdd to boot
<delt> Hello
<delt> how do i install sdl 1.2 32bit on my 64bit system? i have an old binary that needs it
<TimeVirus> whats that asterisk about in there? under deconf-show grub-pc?
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: OK. It looks like grub-pc is configured to install grub's boot sector only to the external drive, not the internal one. When you're trying to boot, are you explicitly telling your BIOS to boot from the external?
<delt> "apt-get install libsdl1.2:i386" gives me Package libsdl1.2:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<genii> !info libsdl1.2debian
<ubottu> libsdl1.2debian (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15-10ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 162 kB, installed size 502 kB
<TimeVirus> yes I even remove the internal from the boot options sometime to get the external to boot
<delt> i could just copy the files, but i want to know how to do it properly
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: That just means that that particular configuration variable is one that you as a user have been prompted about.
<TimeVirus> ok
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: OK. When it fails to boot properly, what does happen instead?
<TimeVirus> if I
<TimeVirus> if I've removed the internal from boot options then it says I dont have a boot media present or something like that
<TimeVirus> and
<TimeVirus> if I havent removed the internal it will boot from it unless I've  used Boor-Rpair-Disk just previous to this boot
<TimeVirus> understand?
<TimeVirus> and even if i've used BRD it still fails to boot from external
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> try again
<TimeVirus> works
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: I don't understand "if I havent removed the internal it will boot from it unless I've  used Boor-Rpair-Disk just previous to this boot", could you please try to rephrase that?
<TimeVirus> mk
<kate_r> hi
<TimeVirus> when I want to boot from the external I have to use BRD to repair Grub on it
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: It seems like somehow you have an odd and broken combination of a 32 bit and 64 bit system.
<TimeVirus> USB is looked at first in BIOS at all times
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: Yes... :)
<kate_r> is it possible to route traffic from a certain app to VPN whilst everything else remains normal?
<UncleJoe> If you're going to break something, do it right.
<TimeVirus> now sometimes after having repaired grub it still fails to boot from the external
<Jordan_U> UncleJoe: I would recommend re-installing, though I'm very curious how you got into this state.
<TimeVirus> at that time I remove internal and the external will boot
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: When you say "fais to boot from the external", what does happen?
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: The only thing I can think of it the liveusb and my attempt to reinstall grub2.
<UncleJoe> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<TimeVirus> I'll boot from the internal unless I've removed it from boot options in BIOS
<UncleJoe> Jordan_U: Bashing-om: My original attempt - probably borked something with the x64, I think
<TimeVirus> and if that fails then It tells me no boot media found
<TimeVirus> sometimes
<TimeVirus> lol
<Andy80> hi, are there any known problems with Ubuntu repositories at the moment? Please give a look at these errors I get while I try to install npm http://pastebin.com/rQrnZKdJ
<TimeVirus> is there a problem in my BIOS somehow?
<ikonia> Andy80: I suspect your cache is out of date "sudo apt-get update" first
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Can you please boot from the external drive now and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical grub-pc" and pastebin the output?
<TimeVirus> I'm running from external now
<TimeVirus> listen
<Andy80> ikonia, ok thanks
<TimeVirus> this time I tried to boot from without removing the internal from boot options
<TimeVirus> that failed
<TimeVirus> it booted from the internal
<TimeVirus> so
<HelenaKitty> hi
<TimeVirus> I removed it from boot options in bios
<HelenaKitty> Another question... how to I make Empathy automatically available when I log into the system?
<TimeVirus> and now I'm running from the external
<HelenaKitty> I currently have my system doing automatic backups per night. It backs up the entire home dir. I wanted to know that when Unity 8 comes out will the backups break the system or will the configuration files within the backups for Unity 7 be compatible with Unity 8?
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Please run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical grub-pc".
<TimeVirus> ok
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: should be fine
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: (And pastebin the output).
<TimeVirus> ok
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: and the unity won't be replaced in the same version
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: it should only upgrade on the next ubuntu release.
<HelenaKitty> ikonia, Oh okies <3
<HelenaKitty> ikonia, It's just Unity 8 is gonna be shipped with Ubuntu 16
<HelenaKitty> We're already on Ubuntu 14
<m0h4wk> How many processes should I have running as Ubuntu starts?
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: you're not using 16
<m0h4wk> I have 260-something running right now
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: ubuntu 16 is 2 years away
<HelenaKitty> I never said I was using 16 now, did I?
<HelenaKitty> I said it is gonna be shipped with Ubuntu 16. I never said anything about using Ubuntu 16!
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: To state the obvious, more time and effort to burn a 32 bit .iso of 12.04 and run 'boot-repair' once more ?? Or quicker just to (RE-)install the server ?
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: then apply some logic, you wouldn't be using a backup that is 2 years old
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Downloading 32bit live now
<k1l> m0h4wk: that depends on the needs. if i say now: 300 is ok. you are not satisfied
<UncleJoe> Shoudl I go minimal again, or full?
<HelenaKitty> ikonia, Nope but my system is forever backing up
<HelenaKitty> So the latest backup will still have a configuration file from Unity 7
<HelenaKitty> It would be nice if it can be applied to Unity 8
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: right, and you wouldn't be using them on a system 2 years in the future
<m0h4wk> k1l: Well it's just idling with 260 processes. Should I be worried?
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9061212/
<HelenaKitty> ikonia, Yes I would
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: no you wouldn't
<m0h4wk> k1l: Only using roughly 14% of my 8gb memory
<HelenaKitty> You need to stop making assumptions
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Always a good idea to have the full desktop on-hand for trouble shooting purposes.
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: as you would upgrade, get new files/upgraded files and they would backup
<k1l> m0h4wk: if there is no issue dont try to make it an issue :)
<HelenaKitty> Nope wrong
<HelenaKitty> The system would be restored from backup after upgrade
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: no it wouldn't
<HelenaKitty> YEs it would
<HelenaKitty> Why are we having this argument?
<TimeVirus> did you get that Jordan?
<HelenaKitty> I came for support, not an argument!
<ikonia> your right, lets not
<HelenaKitty> Good, glad we come to an agreement! :)
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: my support advice is then don't try to use 2 year old backups
<ikonia> that is an unwise approach
<k1l> m0h4wk: my top tells me its 283 jobs right now.
<m0h4wk> k1l: and that's not too rough on the system? Sweet.
<zykotick9> HelenaKitty: fyi, you shouldn't assume config files are going to be backwards compatible (they can lead to strange issues).  good luck.
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Interesting. Everything looks fine. If the drive fails to boot again, please come here or to #grub before running boot-repair again so that we can find out what's going wrong and hopefully come up with a permanent solution.
<m0h4wk> k1l: Is rainmeter worth installing on Ubuntu?
<HelenaKitty> zykotick9, I never assumed
<k1l> m0h4wk: again: where is the issue? :)
<HelenaKitty> I ask if they WOULD be backward compatible
<HelenaKitty> Another person who hasn't read my question properly today.
<TimeVirus> lol will do and thanks Jordan! I've been baffled by this for weeks
<zykotick9> HelenaKitty: the answer is NO then.  config files get updated...
<k1l> m0h4wk: if you want a most minimal system install the minimal install and then  only install services you really need. but that is really some work
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: You're welcome.
<ikonia> HelenaKitty: no-one knows what will be in ubuntu 16, so I suggest you wait until closer the time
<m0h4wk> k1l: Believe it or not that's actually what I did XD
<m0h4wk> k1l: Now I've been uninstalling services that I now realize I don't need.
<HelenaKitty> zykotick9, You're generalising
<HelenaKitty> I asked that question about UNITY
<HelenaKitty> which Canonical are the developers of
<HelenaKitty> So you guys should know the answer or atleast have an idea!
<k1l> m0h4wk: you said you installed the kubuntu iso. that is not the minimal install at all then
<lama2p0> Hello, I'm having a problem where, when playing a game sometimes my display freezes for a few seconds.. I have Hybrid Graphics Intel/Nvidia GTX 870M.. Xorg log shows a few errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9061309/   could someone help me understand and maybe resolve these errors? Thanks.
<dm7freek> Anyone know where Konversation identities get stored?
<ansivirus> I had a NFS share hang up (go figure) which caused apache2 processes to go into D state (Uninterruptible sleep) and now I can't kill. them can't reboot/shutdown with reboot -f  or shutdown -r  those processes are sitting in D+ state. Any suggestions to force reboot?
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Scanning systems
<bazhang> dm7freek, in the home directory, in a .hidden dir mostlikely
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | ansivirus
<ubottu> ansivirus: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<dm7freek> bazhang: thanks
<ansivirus> Jordan_U, useful I didn't know about that.. does it work via SSH?
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: ... 64bits detected.
<ansivirus> Jordan_U, guess I should have specified this is a remote server
<ChogyDan> is there a legit way to restart do-release-upgrade?
<Jordan_U> ansivirus: Sort of, you can echo commands to /proc/sysrq-trigger , but you have to be a little more careful that you don't lose your ssh connection before sending 'b' (for reboot).
<Jordan_U> ChogyDan: What is your actual situation?
<Jordan_U> ansivirus: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysrq.txt
<Jordan_U> ansivirus: Note that you need to write to /proc/sysrq-trigger and /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq as root. To do so you would use something like "echo b | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger". Note however, if you run that last command it will reboot immediately with no syncing or unmounting of any filesystems, even local ones.
<ansivirus> thank you Jordan_U
<ansivirus> working
<Jordan_U> ansivirus: You're welcome. By "working" do you mean that your machine is rebooting?
<ansivirus> Jordan_U, yes it is
<ChogyDan> Jordan_U: it errored out.  I think it complained that /var/lib/dpkg/status was corrupted.  After exiting the "screen" screen (I don't know how to use screen fwiw), I ran dpkg --configure -a, and it certainly complained about .../status.  I replaced with a backup per some googling, but now it seems like most of the upgrade didn't take
<ChogyDan> this is 14.04->14.10
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Has the boot-repair from 32 bit completed ?
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: No- it can't.
<k1l> ChogyDan: what gives you "lsb_release -a" "uname -a" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" please in a pastebin
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: "64bits detected.  Pluase use this software in a 64bits session..."
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: OK, ya want to try from a Full CHange Root -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc <-. see if it will rewrite grub's files ?
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Are you comfortable doing a CHange Root routine ?
<TimeVirus> I dont care what they been saying - you guys are da bomb with your wisdom and helps!!
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: DbDriver "config": .../config.dat is locked by another process: resource temporarily unavailable
<TimeVirus> bees knees and what not
<ChogyDan> k1l: well, the release says utopic, the kernel is the one I was running (I haven't reboot yet), and the sources file is a generic utopic sources file.  I think all that is pretty standard for a crashed upgraded.  I can pastebin if you really think I should, but it's a bit of a pain since this is a non-gui install
<k1l> ChogyDan: ok. run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: -> fuser -m /dev/sda2 <- see what has a lock ??
<ChogyDan> I mean, I can manually finish the upgrade with apt-get, dpkg, debfoster.  But there really isn't a wait to restart do-release-upgrade?
<k1l> ChogyDan: is it still running?
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: 7 lines of #'s
<e333x> hi
<k1l> ChogyDan: i thought u said you it failed and rebooted
<e333x> im still having problems getting ubuntu to share a folder with windows in vmware
<ChogyDan> k1l: no, just crashed
<ChogyDan> or errored out
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: -> ps auxw|grep <PID> ; see if you can then determine the culprit .. amd we can 'kill' it.
<UncleJoe> 2268, 2269, 2270, 2272, 2273 so far all list tty and pts/0
<k1l> ChogyDan: there is no restart for do-release-upgrade
<ChogyDan> k1l: kk, so be it
<e333x> it says unable to create symlink
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Maybe /usr/lib/dconf
<aFeijo> hi folks, I'm trying to mount box.com, but found 3 errors, first is: "/sbin/mount.davfs: can't open fuse device", cant find the solution on google
<e333x> and this error usr/lib/vmware-tools/wmware-modconfig-console pointing to file
<UncleJoe> HA
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Derp.  I had a few windows open
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: I do not know what 'boot-repair' would have that many tty's active // But, so long as they are TTY sessions, I can see no harm in just rebooting. Here I see no cause for damaging the file system.// ok on open windows !
<e333x> and this error usr/lib/vmware-tools/apploader
<TimeVirus> heh I gotta run for the hills -- thanks for the helps
<TimeVirus> bbl
<UncleJoe> "Configuring grub-pc" - Linux Command Line : Empty
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Normal .. acceptable for it to be "empty" .
<e333x> and sbin64 and bin 64 is part of those directories too
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: next = quiet_splash
<e333x> sorry im having to type the errors out manually cos i cant copy and paste from ubuntu
<UncleJoe> e333x: I know how you feel
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: When you get there: Enter thru first pages,spacebar to choose/unchoose drive, enter to accept, do not choose partitions -> install to 'sda' !
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: No third screen appears.  After "Linux default command line:" it exits back to shell
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Sheessshh .. lemme ponder a bit .. I may have encountered that in the past .. trying to remember .
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: sudo grub-mkconfig  ?
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099 ?  REinstall grub?
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Think'n more like - IF you are still in the chroot -> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda <- .
<UncleJoe> cp: cannot create regular file ... permission denied
<UncleJoe> Derp
<UncleJoe> error: can not find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?>
<e333x> can someone help me with this?
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: 'sudo" ! I am getting lame brained . sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda .
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: I got that- thus the derp!  :)
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: that "is /dev mounted" sounds like the chroot might not be done correctly...
<UncleJoe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036730
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: By tge way drs305's tutorial - In my humble opinion - is the best there is, at that level .
<samira_> ein nettes Mädel aus NRW hier ?
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Yepper ! .. unccle, confirm how you did the FULL CHange Root ??
<jnoob22> o5
<UncleJoe> Trying now to convert the 3GB partition sda1 to bootable 32 efi
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: sda1 is swap .. sure ya want to make up a /boot partition > that pracice is discouraged now-a-days .
<Neozonz|Disc> Trying to upgrade the kernel, but keep getting `linux-headers-3.13.0-39-generic is already the newest version.
<Neozonz|Disc> `  yet uname shows differently
<Neozonz|Disc> any ideas?
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: I have no clue what I'm doing
<UncleJoe> I'm googling like a madman
<Bashing-om> Neozonz|Disc: Have you rebooted since the kernel upgrade.
<Jordan_U> Neozonz|Disc: "linux-headers-*" doesn't inlcude a kernel, just the kernel headers. Also, you need to reboot after installing a new kernel before you will be running it (and uname -r shows what's running).
<Neozonz|Disc> Jordan_U, how can I go about installing the kernel as well
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Well, You are the man, your system and time and effort. But robbing swap (sda1) does not seem like a good thing to do ( have to redo /etc/fstab ! , if we go messing with partitions ) . // Are you sure you are presently in a FULL CHange Root environment ?
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: I can only assume, yes
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Hang on and I pass you my method.
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Is this the way you did the CHange Root ? My way -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9061867/ .
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Except for the bin/bash, I believe so
<zcv> is there a timestamped log of processes that've been run on linux? not using ubuntu atm though
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: " sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run " ?/ With the changes in Networking" must have a menas to get around the broken sysmlinks from prior methods. Can you -> ping -c3 google.com <- ?
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Actually, the error was
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: chroot failed to run command '/bin/bash': Exec format error
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Something not mount ? OR is 'bash' not your environment ? In order to do this install, we must have a working internet connection.
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: I didn't see any errors on mounting.  I do have internet working
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: If "terminal" is bash, then I'm using bash
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: I went into the /mnt in the GUI and see that the mounts are there but when I show properties on /bin/bash, it says "Location: /mnt/bin, Volume: unknown"...
<UncleJoe> Is that an issue?
<UncleJoe> It's the 64/32 issue again
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: I am at a loss presently .. try: back out of the current change root, carefully do the change root from my link, and lets see then if you have a root prompt AND if internet works .
<systest> did a windows update from 8 to 8.1 on a partition I rarely use.   u$soft has decided it's OK to replace any non-redmond boot loader so I've lost grub.  Any suggestion as to how to "put it back"  I can still boot to linux via the win boot-loader
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: No go- same error
<TurkerTunali> hello guys
<TurkerTunali> I have a sh file which has "$IDEMPIERE_HOME/utils/activemq/bin/activemq-admin start" line. It executes the activemq-admin script but doesn't append the "start" parameter.
<TurkerTunali> how can I append "start" parameter to another script?
<TurkerTunali> I've tried double quotes
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Let's see what results from a simple mount/reinstall -> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt , sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda , sudo umount /mnt . Try now and reboot into the server . Maybe then we have enough to re-work grub onto 32 bits ?
<javnut> anyway I can click somewhere outside my screen
<UncleJoe> Installation finished.  No error reported....
<javnut> with xdotool?
<javnut> or anything else actually
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Dropped to a grub shell
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: I can try booting with the live and then choosing the sda2 now...?
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Make sure in bios the boot priority is set to that 1st hard drive  .
<UncleJoe> It is
<lama2p0> Can someone help me with a problem I'm having with lubuntu? When I minimize some windows, like a game or steam, the desktop still shows the window as I mouse over the wallpaper.
<lama2p0> Actually, it looks like it does it no matter what windows are underneath, not just the desktop.. After minimizing steam, the picture of the minimized window reveals itself.
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: All I know to try is to boot the server from the grub boot menu. Maybe get a hint where the problem is ?
<panic__> exit
<Prezident> try /exit
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: ^6 explicit I mean by telling grub what is where and how to boot what . ( try !) .
<UncleJoe> I'll keep trying.
<UncleJoe> Thanks for all your help Bashing-om
<UncleJoe> I'm going to pull the second drive (where my data is) and see if I can continue to repair or finally just reinstall on the main
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Boot to the grub menu; 'c' key for a command line . grub terminal command 'set'; what is in the lines root= and prefix= ?
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: OK, once we do get thjis thing booting, nned to go back and fix the boot code that was installed onto sdb .
<UncleJoe> I no longer have a grub menu and the live doesn't have command line option
<UncleJoe> I get a busybox shell
<UncleJoe> If I exit, it kp's
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: I hate to admitt it, but I am at the end of my knowledge - to get grub (re-)installed . We have attempted every trick I know of .
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: Thank you
<UncleJoe> My eyes are going crossed anywya
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: I wish I caould say I learned something here .. maybe a night's rest, something will come to us in our sleep ( been known to happen ) .
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: True
<samthewildone> Well here I am
<samthewildone> ... just removed gnome ubuntu and went back to unity.
<samthewildone> :|
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<systest> For those following along, the win8.1 borking the boot loader was a result of it changing the UEFI boot order and making windows the default with no timeout.  Fix was to enter bios and reset the order
<alberto> sono italiano nuovo
<Guest20481> cerco uomo
<k1l_> !it | Guest20481
<ubottu> Guest20481: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<l0rdn1x> Does anyone know why conky doesn't  work properly with Ubuntu 14.04, with Unity as the desktop environment?
<l0rdn1x> It vanishes when you click the desktop.
<l0rdn1x> And it doesn't load at startup
<l0rdn1x> Well it loads but it is invisible.
<ramborocks> hello im trying to get plex to read my files but it looks like i dont have permission
<ramborocks> im not sure how to give it 'read' permission
<ramborocks> nautilus when i go to change the status on 'other access' or group access it changes it back to none... its stuck at none. and wont allow me to give read write access
<Cyllpher> Is there an advantage/disadvantage of installing ubuntu and adding the lubuntu-desktop vs. straight install of lubuntu?
<bazhang> much smaller hdd imprint
<daftykins> disadvantage - waste of time
<ChogyDan> ramborocks: is this the base directory of a partition?
<TimeVIrus> bah
<TimeVIrus> I'm having issues with booting from my external USB HDD - most of the time in order to boot from it I have to do a Boot-Repair-Disk and repair grub
<TimeVIrus> I havent done that this time and the boot failed
<TimeVIrus> I'm now using a Kali live usb for this
<zerothis> Upgrading xserver-xorg-video-trident (1:1.3.4-2build2) results in no video.  17 packages are tied to this driver. How to I upgrade my system and keep my video?
<TimeVIrus> this session
<k1l_> make sure the external hdd is spin up already when the bios asked the drives
<TimeVIrus> I thought of that kil and waited - retried several times
<ChogyDan> zerothis: why do you want to upgrade?  I think many of the xorg packages are tied together by version
<TimeVIrus> is the Grub channel here on Freenode?
<ZeroDivided> So I booted my computer up today and Unity isn't loading. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04, and I can see my wall paper.
<ZeroDivided> I can launch applications via guake, but they dont have the window borders
<k1l_> ZeroDivided: make sure the video driver is setup propperly
<zerothis> ChogyDan:This driver comes with precise, I want to use trusty. I managed to force upgrades all the way to saucy, but I'm stuck there, can't get to trusty and keep the trident driver
<ZeroDivided> guess ill reinstall it
<ZeroDivided> Not sure why it would have changed
<k1l_> ZeroDivided: installed from a website?
<ZeroDivided> Yeah, nvidia 343
<ZeroDivided> been running it for weeks
<k1l_> ZeroDivided: there you go
<ZeroDivided> ?
<k1l_> ZeroDivided: the one ubuntu ships offers stuff like automatic updates and not-breaking when a new kenrel is installed
<ChogyDan> zerothis: what I'm saying is, that if you can't upgrade that one driver package, you may not be able to upgrade the rest of xorg
<ZeroDivided> gotcha
<k1l_> ZeroDivided: so you need to look out for kernel updates and then prepare a driver reinstall.
<ZeroDivided> Makes sense
<ZeroDivided> Thanks for the help
<wafflej0ck_> anyone who can help me out with a Gitlab installation, basically just want to be able to load up a remote repo not sure if the gitlab-mirror add-on is the way to go or if there's some other way it can just pull the data from a remote git repo (sorry not a direct #ubuntu problem but figured someone here may know, running on Ubuntu 14.04)
<zerothis> ChogyDan: fine, how do I upgrade and keep my current xorg, and tell packagemanagers to ignore it?
<ChogyDan> zerothis: you might want to start with pinning
<ChogyDan> !pin | zerothis
<ubottu> zerothis: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ChogyDan> zerothis: pin the trident driver, and then see how much the managers complain?
#ubuntu 2014-11-18
<maum> when I try to install xenserver on ubuntu 12.04 version. I got PXE-E53 No Boot Filename Received
<maum> through vmplayer
<zerothis> yes, I've pinned it, package manager complains about 17 packages, not all of them are "xorg"
<ChogyDan> zerothis: pastebin?
<zerothis> ChogyDan:pastebin.org/LThNpLJX
<ChogyDan> zerothis: I don't know why, but it's not working for me
<zerothis> ChogyDan: http://www.pastebin.org/LThNpLJX
<jeff__> hey any here with any knowledge of .sh files?
<ChogyDan> zerothis: it's the same link.  It just goes straight to pastebin.com for me  :(
<zerothis> jeff__: a sh file is a shell script. A set of command-line commands that run with the sh is run
<zerothis> http://www.pastebin.com/LThNpLJX
<ChogyDan> that worked  :), silly me
<zerothis> sorry, my bad
<HappyNewYear13> http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/11-benefits-of-green-tea-that-you-didnt-know-about.html
<k1l_> HappyNewYear13: no need for that in here
<ChogyDan> zerothis: you can apt-get upgrade the individual packages, to see why they are being held back, so, sudo apt-get upgrade apparmor
<TimeVIrus> is Jordan_U here? I cant see the list :-|
<teward> TimeVIrus: if you have an actual support question or something you need help with related to Ubuntu, it's probably better to address the entire channel rather than one user
<zerothis> ChogyDan: did that, they all complain about "xserver-xorg-video-trident" a few also complain about "xorg-video-abi-11" and some about "lightdm"
<ChogyDan> why doesn't lightdm want to upgrade?
<TimeVIrus> I did ask the entire channel my problem got not answer and he (Jordan) was on top of it a couple hours ago - just thought that if hes still here he'd be my best chance at a solution to said problem
<TimeVIrus> teward
<TimeVIrus> ^
<HappyNewYear13> the only way is up!
<TimeVIrus> unless youre going to crash and burn up is it
<zerothis> ChogyDan: lightdm complains about trident and abi
<ChogyDan> zerothis: you might be as good as you can get, fwiw.  most of the packages are related to xorg.  apparmor wants a certain version of lightdm, and maybe xorg wants a conflicting version as well.  So, you might be as good as you can get
<TimeVIrus> why no HexChat in Kali PM?
<TimeVIrus> bah
<ChogyDan> zerothis: and you should probably file a bug report with ubuntu-bug if you haven't done that
<TimeVIrus> the helpers were more abundant a couple hours ago :(
<zerothis> ChogyDan: i'm off to ubuntu-bug. thank you.
<TimeVIrus> STRIKE while the iron is hot I always say - and now its going to be months before it heats up again I spose
<TimeVIrus> lol
<k1l_> TimeVIrus: i didnt see you asking a question last time, just chatter. no wonder no one can help you even he he knew the solution
<bubbasaures> vampires go to ignore
<teaearlgraycold> As an AMD GPU user, what drivers should I be using?
<javnut> how can I mouse click in another workspace?
<teaearlgraycold> I see a few options in the proprietary drivers section
<javnut> from the terminal
<k1l_> teaearlgraycold: fglrx from the ubuntu repo
<teaearlgraycold> k1l_, I see fglrx and fglrk-updates
<teaearlgraycold> Is that like a beta channel?
<Bashing-om> teaearlgraycold: X2 athlon, ATI graphics card; open source graphics driver works well for me .
<teaearlgraycold> Bashing-om, yeah they're working fine for me, not sure if I'll get better performance with fglrx
<raoulcode> Goodevening all :)
<imastupidguest> I'm getting an error that I don't know how to address. It is tied to a repository needed to download modules for xiphos, which I'm running on Ubuntu 14.04. The error is: "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pkgcrosswire/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found" Can anyone offer suggestions?
<ramborocks> had same issue yesterday
<imastupidguest> ramborocks: you talkin to me?
<imastupidguest> or someone else?
<ramborocks> yeah i not sure how we worked it out
<k1l_> imastupidguest: that PPA is not for trusty
<k1l_> last update seems like 2011?
<OerHeks> 2012, latest for precise
<k1l_> no, last update 04.2012
<ramborocks> im trying to get permissions for plex to run on my ubuntu machine
<ChogyDan> ramborocks: is this the plex media player?
<ramborocks> it isnt getting permissions and im not exactly sure how to use chmod command to give my /media to work
<ramborocks> anyone got tips
<imastupidguest> k1l_: Any idea how to make things work? I tried to fire up xiphos for first time last night; and, on it's first run, it tells me I have to install at least one module (of course). Well I can't install anything in xiphos for some reason and I thinks this has something to do with it.
<imastupidguest> dunno what to do or who to contact about it
<ChogyDan> ramborocks: check your fstab
<k1l_> imastupidguest: i dont know xiphos and that software seems quite unmaintained. at least for crosswire.
<k1l_> well. xiphos is not unmaintained.
<dysinger> does anyone know the difference between /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg and /var/lib/apt-keryings/ubuntu-archvie-keyring.gpg?
<dysinger> googling around I find references to both
<imastupidguest> k1l_: I'll look for a way to get ahold of someone through esword or something along those lines. Thanks
<k1l_> imastupidguest: you need to load the modules form here: http://www.crosswire.org/sword/modules/ and put the stuff to /usr/share/sword/
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181586874797?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<teaearlgraycold> So I just switched to fglrx and now Xubuntu won't get past the splash screen
<teaearlgraycold> Should I switch back? How do I do that?
<teaearlgraycold> Ctrl+Alt+F2 won't bring me to the tty
<teaearlgraycold> I suppose it's frozen
<Bashing-om> teaearlgraycold: From grub boot menu -> recovery mode -> root -> resume normal boot. Once to the desk top in Additional Drivers utility, choose an alternate driver.
<teaearlgraycold> k
<teaearlgraycold> Bashing-om, I'm at the root prompt, how do I resume the normal boot?
<teaearlgraycold> Should I startx
<k1l_> dont startx
<k1l_> restart the lightdm
<teaearlgraycold> How do I do that?
<k1l_> sudo lightdm restart
<teaearlgraycold> "Failed to open log file /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log: Read-only file system"
<teaearlgraycold> Now I'm told "Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock"
<teaearlgraycold> I'm going to ^C
<k1l_> is this recovery?
<teaearlgraycold> Yes
<k1l_> .....
<teaearlgraycold> root prompt
<k1l_> reboot
<teaearlgraycold> I did
<teaearlgraycold> Got the same error
<k1l_> what? you cant run desktop in the recovery
<k1l_> so make a regular boot
<teaearlgraycold> I can't regular boot
<k1l_> why that?
<teaearlgraycold> After I switched to fglrx I get stuck at the splash screen
<Bashing-om> teaearlgraycold: Sorry, at that root prompt -> mount -o remount rw /  <- to enable write to the file system. then 'exit' -> click next on " resume normal boot " .
<teaearlgraycold> Can't ^Alt+F2
<k1l_> did you try nomodeset already as a grub parameter?
<teaearlgraycold> No
<teaearlgraycold> Bashing-om, that worked, thanks
<teaearlgraycold> Back to the free drivers!
<teaearlgraycold> Gotta protect those freedoms
<teaearlgraycold> K, it boots without issue now
<Bashing-om> teaearlgraycold: Great. What card are you running ? as the HD 2X/3X/4X cards are legacy and AMD no longer supports them .
<teaearlgraycold> Bashing-om, Radeon HD 7970
<teaearlgraycold> GHz
<k1l_> !nomodeset | i bet its just this
<ubottu> i bet its just this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> teaearlgraycold: FGLRX should work ??
<teaearlgraycold> It doesn't ??
<teaearlgraycold> Also if I want certain partitions to mount when I log in should I just put a mount command in the startup section of the settings?
<k1l_> or use fstab?
<samthewildone> Having a little problem here, http://pastebin.com/QepkGKre
<chad> i cant figure out how to change my permissions for my drives
<chad> im having a problem and its really annoying
<k1l_> samthewildone: install the engine murrine?
<samthewildone> apt-get ?
<k1l_> !find murrine
<ubottu> Found: gtk2-engines-murrine, murrine-themes
<samthewildone> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/QepkGKre
<samthewildone> k1l_, just installed it
<OerHeks> 2 solutions, one package, and :386 packages samthewildone  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21007052/gtk-warning-unable-to-locate-theme-engine-in-module-path-murrine-error-whi
<samthewildone> k1l_, mind you this is a fresh out the box install
<OerHeks> VMware or adobeair?
<k1l_> samthewildone: why not use kompzer from ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> teaearlgraycold: From a year back, looks like OEM driver was the alternate option . Not known if that is still the case : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2175949 .
<teaearlgraycold> Bashing-om, thanks. Not sure if I'm going to bother though as the OSS driver is working to my needs right now
<teaearlgraycold> But I'll bookmark it
<Hardtail> hi guys not sure if I can post this here but anyone know how to use terminal as an ftp/sftp?
<teaearlgraycold> Well, unless it's what's causeing Chrome to artifact temporarily when it gets resized
<teaearlgraycold> Hardtail, there's a command
<teaearlgraycold> ftp
<Hardtail> teaearlgraycold thanks!
<teaearlgraycold> No problem
<gentry1> greetings, I am installing a package from source and am wondering what an appropriate destination for the program is? It wants to default to /usr/local, is this ok? certain daemons that I expected to turn up in /etc/init.d did not make it there
<samthewildone> brb
<storrgie> I've got a 13.04 box, when I do an update it's getting 404s... are updates not available for 13.04?
<k1l_> storrgie: no, since some time you dont get any updates nor security patches. you need to upgrade to 13.10 and then 14.04 asap.
<k1l_> !eolupgrades | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<storrgie> oof, didnt realize it went EoL so soon
<k1l_> if yu dont want to upgrade all 6 months stay on LTS, which is 12.04 or 14.04 (and 16.04)
<storrgie> yeah I have some LTS boxes too
<storrgie> bummer
<teward> storrgie: if you don't want to always be upgrading, you should stick to the LTSes almost religiously, like k1l_ said.  Also, you can refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for a list of current releases and their approximate EOL times
<storrgie> I get it, I have LTS boxes, I've never let a non LTS box stick around this long. first time EoL as bitten me
<maum> when I try to install xenserver on ubuntu 12.04 version. I got PXE-E53 No Boot Filename Received
<storrgie> 'swabydeck' is pming me saying stuff like '<swabydeck> LTS nigger'
<teward> storrgie: use /ignore
<teward> storrgie: alternatively: /umode +R
<k1l_> !guidelines | swabydeck stop that behaviour!
<ubottu> swabydeck stop that behaviour!: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<storrgie> I know how to take care of him, wanted to report him here
<storrgie> that kind of behavior is cancer for the community
<OerHeks> storrgie, join #ubuntu-ops please
<an0nmat1r> how do i get rid of grub ? it has xp installed ( and ubuntu) i do not have recovery xp disk or admin
<OerHeks> an0nmat1r, UBcd can, it is freeware
<Guest99359> hi, i am trying to get lamp working on ubuntu 14 lts and for some reason it keeps using the default document root at /var/www/html/ instead of /srv/www/mydomain.com/public_html/
<Joe_knock> Hello.
<Guest99359> apache.conf is whitlisting /srv/www/ and commenting out /var/www/
<Krave> anyone here work with Cinnamon DE?
<Joe_knock> When I try running this command (in /usr/bin ) to create a symbolic link: sudo ln -s /home/user/Docs/bin/exe1 .. it keeps returning a broken link like: sudo ln -s /home/Docs/bin/nim . Anybody know why it is doing this ?
<an0nmat1r> and i dont have access to BIOS, first boot device is HDD
<somsip> Guest99359: have you set up a virtual host or are you using the default conf?
<Guest99359> the file /etc/apache2/sites-available/mydomain.com.conf points to /srv/www/mydomain.com/public_html
<mrcoolset> Joe_knock: You using sudo in front
<Guest99359> virtual host
<somsip> Guest99359: and it's enabled?
<Guest99359> i a2dissite the default
<Guest99359> enabled my conf
<Joe_knock> yep mrcoolset . I used sudo
<somsip> Guest99359: try a2ensite then
<somsip> Guest99359: ok - gotcha
<Guest99359> it says allready enabled
<somsip> Guest99359: paste the conf to ubuntu.paste.com
<Guest99359> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9064025/
<azizLIGHT> can aonyone tell me whats wrong here:
<azizLIGHT> sudo apt-get --simulate dist-update
<azizLIGHT> E: Command line option --simulate is not understood
<somsip> Guest99359: you sure you dissite on default and not default-ssl as this conf looks like you copied it from default-ssl
<Guest99359> it should be noted that i am using the ip address to access the server and not the actual domain
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: dist-upgrade
<azizLIGHT> oh
<Guest99359> sure. i also looked in sites-enabled and see only my domain
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: that error message is misleading then
<somsip> Guest99359: and you have an entry for domain.com in your /etc/hosts?
<Guest99359> my.ip.address domain.com domain
<Guest99359> right under "127.0.0.1       localhost"
<azizLIGHT> j qt
<somsip> Guest99359: and what does the access log tell you?
<somsip> Guest99359: you might need to look at the default access log in /var/log/apache2/access.log if it's redirecting to that somehow
<Guest99359> that is where i am looking, seems fine
<chad> i cant get plexto work because of permissions
<somsip> Guest99359: what does 'fine' look like? Is it accessing the domain.com webroot?
<chad> is anyone able to walk me through it.. i feel like im just missing one touch
<Guest99359> no errors, only webkit mozilla and chrome and ip addresses
<Guest99359> i am not sure how to check that. it does not say where it is accessing, only ip addresses that make the requests.
<Guest99359> that and the fact that it is accessing index.html file
<somsip> Guest99359: where is the log that your looking at - which directory?
<Guest99359> the one you recommended /var/log/apache2/access.log
<Guest99359> and it is updating every time i make a new request from my browser
<somsip> Guest99359: so the default conf is still being used. Your domain.conf should be creating log files in /srv/www/mydomain.com
<Guest99359> i know, it is weird
<Guest99359> what could be causing it?
<somsip> Guest99359: I know what you've said, but it looks like you've not enabled the sites correctly
<Guest99359> could it be the fact that i am using the ip address and not the FQDN as the url?
<somsip> Guest99359: you are putting an IP as the URL in the browser bar?
<Guest99359> yes
<Guest99359> sudo a2dissite 000-default.conf ------------------ Site 000-default already disabled
<somsip> Guest99359: it doesn't reverse lookup from the /etc/hosts file so use domain.com so the virtual host matches the ServerName in the conf
<ramborocks> any help for plex
<Guest99359> sudo a2ensite mydomain.com.conf Site mydomain.com already enabled
<ramborocks> plex isnt getting permissions
<somsip> Guest99359: did you restart apache2 after enabling/disabling?
<Guest99359> yes
<Guest99359> gonna try again
<Guest99359> same
<somsip> Guest99359: what URL now?
<Guest99359> still the same url - my ip address
<somsip> Guest99359: use domain.com
<Guest99359> i should redirect the domain from namecheap and then try again
<Guest99359> thank you for your help somsip
<somsip> Guest99359: if you have an entry in /etc/hosts you can use the fqdn. If you want this as the default site, don't use a ServerName so it picks up all incoming requests so you can use the IP
<ilk> Guest99359 does this help?  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32163/move-var-www-to-srv-www-on-fedora-16
<Phillies> [    0.219454] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM     -- is this an issue?
<Bean> Hey does anyone know a program that lets me add music to my IPOD from ubuntu?
<EriC^^> rhythmbox maybe
<Bean> tried it, it gives me an error
<EriC^^> whats the error?
<Bean> Failed to generate sqlite database: an error occurred during Locations.itdb.cbk generation
<Phillies> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9064436/   -- anything i need to fix with this?
<EriC^^> is it a nano 5g?
<Phillies> getting taint kernel from fglx
<Bean> yeah, thats the one with the trackwheel and camera right?
<Bean> then yes it is
<Bean> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand mrcoolset is now harrassing me.
<somsip> Bean: please raise this in #ubuntu-ops if you are getting PMs
<Phillies> me as well
<EriC^^> Bean: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ipod-nano-5th-generation-gtkpod-libgpod-problems-856668/
 * l0rdn1x will be back
<Bean> thanks EriC^^
<toothe> Hi, I JUST installed Ubuntu on this brand new laptop. How do I verify or install the video card drivers?
<bubbasaures> toothe, Make sure it is updated and test it, you can look in the additional drivers. Here the hardware are details needed really.
<applepi> Hi all.  I've recently switched my arm board to ubuntu 14.04 and I'm having a little trouble getting wpa_supplicant to start on boot
<toothe> bubbasaures: Make sure what is updated and tested?
<applepi> previously in /etc/networkin/interfaces I just specified my wpa-conf, however this doesn't seem to be getting wpa_supplicant called anymore (I've moved this to an interfaces.d/wlan0 file.)
<bubbasaures> toothe, THe OS and the graphic system.
<toothe> ohhh, so apt-get upgrade and update?
<bubbasaures> toothe, update than upgrade
<an0nmat1r> lilo did the trick
<an0nmat1r> thanks guys
<an0nmat1r> and gals
<bubbasaures> toothe, This is not an area I help in but I see the need of the graphic hardware as a key, run lspci in the terminal and find it.
<Phillies> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9064436/   -- anyone give me a hand with these errors
<applepi> auto wlan0 \n iface wlan0 inet dhcp \n wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is my /etc/network/interfaces.d/wlan0 file
<vulchor> Hi all.  Would somebody want to help me with my Ubuntu 14.04 installation?  I have a home built machine, and I get the BUG: Soft lockup CPU#x for xx s issue when I try to either a live-cd session or an install.  It happens right after I choose an option from the CD boot menu.
<cfoch> hello
<cfoch> does somebody write C ?
<cfoch> how can I "colorize" my terminal when there are error when I compile with GCC ?
<cfoch> for example "red" color for errors
<ilk> Bean: GTKpod supposed to, i heard,
<HerroWorlds> Hey so i have a python script setup in upstart, if i change the contents of the script than kill the process does it restart the process with the new script?
<HerroWorlds> and is there a better way to restart the process?
<toothe> man, I freaking love Ubuntu
<toothe> :-) :-) :-)
<HerroWorlds> so i do not have to go into my process maneger to find it?
<reisio> HerroWorlds: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<HerroWorlds> reisio: <3, i am a dolt, so many hours on google yet still could only fine 12.04 and stack exchange
<reisio> HerroWorlds: lot of jargon
<reisio> HerroWorlds: what ubuntu version are you on?
<TimeVirus> Hello World indeed : print 'Hello World';n/
<TimeVirus> :)
<HerroWorlds> 14.04, it is an aws e2 setup and yeah, it can be a pain to read some tech docs
<TimeVirus> I've got this problem with my lubuntu install and booting it from the external hdd
<TimeVirus> I've got USB as first boot in BIOS
<TimeVirus> and it fails to boot lubuntu
<TimeVirus> will boot from the internal
<TimeVirus> any  ideas?
<ianorlin> TimeVirus: where is grub?
<TimeVirus> external
<TimeVirus> right now I'm running TahrPup from flash
<TimeVirus> RAM actually
<TimeVirus> that boots from flash no problem and actually any flash boots without issue
<TimeVirus> any linux that is
<k1l_> TimeVirus: get your bios sorted to boot from that disk
<TimeVirus> had to boot into puppy tahr to get here and be ready for any suggested commands to investigate whats going on with boot ext hdd
<vulchor> Maybe I should clarify my question.  What should my next step be after receiving the BUG: Soft lockup CPU#x for xx s issue when I try to either a live-cd session or an install?  It happens right after I choose an option from the CD boot menu.  I have not been able to find anything that applies to my situation in the forums.  In those instances every seems to be able to at least get the OS installed.  Should I try a different distro,
<HerroWorlds> omg sudo restart PythonServer works to restart it =D
<HerroWorlds> so easy
<TimeVirus> Kil how can it be a BIOS issue if flash has no issues?
<TimeVirus> never has had
<TimeVirus> even
<k1l_> did it run before? what did you do? what changed?
<applepi> where in ubuntu 14.04 should wpa-conf be specified for a wireless connection (i.e. wlan0) such that it starts automatically?  in 12.04, in /etc/network/interfaces I could just add wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to the wlan0 config
<TimeVirus> it does run MOST of the time if I do a boot repair disk on it after every time I shut it down
<k1l_> usb-pendrives and usb-hdds have different hardware modes.
<TimeVirus> and especially if I take out the option to boot from internal
<applepi> But that isn't working, wpa_supplicant is never called, and I can't find anything saying where it *should* go now
<k1l_> TimeVirus: so is the external hdd spin up and ready? that is a very common issue.
<k1l_> TimeVirus: make it first in boot order.
<TimeVirus> it is spun up yes
<TimeVirus> I can make it the OLNY option to boot from
<k1l_> can you select a manual bootdevice list on startup? what happens if you choose your external hdd?
<k1l_> what else is installed on that system?
<k1l_> is that a uefi setup?
<k1l_> please draw the whole setup and situation since i am almost exhausted asking all that questions and i am multitasking anyways :)
 * ObrienDave searches for pencil and paper ;p
<toothe> did anyone else have trouble with google hangouts on Chrome?
<toothe> the webcamera comes out blank.
<toothe> or rather, scrambled with lines -not sure how to describe it.
<reisio> toothe: chrome and not chromium?
<toothe> difference?
<TimeVIrus> back sorry
<TimeVIrus> and when that fails BIOS tells me it found no bootable media - There is no option to boot external hdd only USB as to where it should look
<TimeVIrus> but the esternal is on USB
<icedwater> I wasn't sure where to ask this, but I haven't been able to run Juniper's VPN client since I switched to 14.04. I'm using Java 1.7 64-bit provided by OpenJDK... anyone have a similar experience?
<Bean> I got my ipod to work! thank you for all the help!
<TimeVIrus> BIOS boot options are USB, DVD, Internal, or NIC no 'external hdd
<TimeVIrus> '
<toothe> okay, counter-strike seems to work
<k1l_> TimeVIrus: so please pop up the manual booting menue and wait some time to let the disk get spinned up.
<toothe> how do I check if STeam is using my graphics cards or my CPU ?
<k1l_> TimeVIrus: but there are a lot of questions still unanswered
<TimeVIrus> ok I'll try it that way
<k1l_> <k1l_> did it run before? what did you do? what changed?
<TimeVIrus> what other qs u got?
<k1l_> <k1l_> what else is installed on that system?
<k1l_> <k1l_> is that a uefi setup?
<TimeVIrus> yes it runs if I do my dance around the moon type tricks
<TimeVIrus> lol
<TimeVIrus> no its BIOS setup
<TimeVIrus> if I use Ubuntu's "Boot-Repair-Disk" utility after each successfull boot then use and shut down
<TimeVIrus> it usually works
<TimeVIrus> hardly ever fails if I take the internal out of the boot options in BIOS
<TimeVIrus> just a pain in the toosh to go through that every time
<toothe> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!!!
<TimeVIrus> Boot-Repair-Disk is also a live USB
<TimeVIrus> using lubuntu kernel
<TimeVIrus> lol you give up Kil?
<k1l_> TimeVIrus: sorry, but you make it really really hard to help you.
<TimeVIrus> lol
<TimeVIrus> k
<k1l_> i told you to get your bios and hardware sorted so its not only the dumbest issue, that the usb-drive is just not spinned up
<TimeVIrus> right
<TimeVIrus> how to 'sort' what hardware/
<TimeVIrus> ?
<TimeVIrus> its a damn est hdd
<TimeVIrus> lol
<TimeVIrus> and sort the BIOS?
<k1l_> *sigh*
<TimeVIrus> reflash it?
<k1l_> <k1l_> TimeVIrus: so please pop up the manual booting menue and wait some time to let the disk get spinned up.
<TimeVIrus> ,,,
<TimeVIrus> been there
<TimeVIrus> done tha
<TimeVIrus> t
<k1l_> if the harddrive does not appear there at all it cant be an ubuntu issue since that is all hardware level where ubuntu doesnt affect anything.
<k1l_> ...
<knightshade> :P
<EriC^^> TimeVirus> it does run MOST of the time if I do a boot repair disk on it after every time I shut it down
<EriC^^> TimeVirus> and especially if I take out the option to boot from internal
<EriC^^> TimeVirus> I can make it the OLNY option to boot from
<EriC^^> TimeVIrus> and when that fails BIOS tells me it found no bootable media - There is no option to boot external hdd only USB as to where it should look
<EriC^^> that's the most inconsistent problem ive ever seen
<k1l_> i think its bios cant boot usb-hdds at all. so he does need to install a grub setup on some usb or intern hdd that launches the lubuntu on the external hdd.
<k1l_> but he doesnt want to tell whats on the other hdds at all.
<tsunamical> Hey, can anyone help me with net crap? My internet is so fucking terrible on Ubuntu now it's driving me insane.
<tsunamical> It's excellent on Windows, but on Ubuntu I have to take my dongle out and put it back in every 30 seconds since the net is only good for 40 seconds before it steeps off into 0 kb/s land.
<tsunamical> 30, 40, whatever.
<SchrodingersScat> !language | tsunamical
<ubottu> tsunamical: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsunamical> I'm on 14.10 with kernel 3.18 RC4 if it matters.
<tsunamical> Sorry.
<toothe> gha, I can't get Google hangouts working on Chrome
<tsunamical> Alright, then someone please help me with this cursed issue.
<metalliqaz> please, anyone, i'm at my wits end.  I cannot get postfix to send mail using TLS.  It just won't do it.  I've tried everything. Can anyone help me?
<tsunamical> How do I reset net settings?
<SchrodingersScat> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tsunamical> Dear god I can't even load the pages
<SchrodingersScat> tsunamical: how are you talking to us now then?
<tsunamical> I'm still taking the dongle in and out
<tsunamical> It's been getting pregressively worse and worse.
<tsunamical> With repo
<tsunamical> Before I was able to download ~30 GB of Android stuff.
<EriC^^> tsunamical: if you type sudo service network-manager restart
<EriC^^> what happens?
<tsunamical> But now it stalls out in the first couple seconds
<tsunamical> I'll give it a shot
<jamesbdev> Hi, I need to backup an old Windows NTFS hard drive to an external USB HDD. Is it safe to do this with the dd facility? If so, is it safe to use the media devices in ubuntu (/media/username/8271028369274828273) to do this?
<tsunamical> It works, naturally, but it pretty much does exactly what taking it in and out does. I can only assume within the next minute it's going to drop again
<SchrodingersScat> jamesbdev: I would think you would want to do it either by the entire disk /dev/sdx x=pick the right one, please. or /dev/sdx1 to specify the partition.
<EriC^^> jamesbdev: with the drive unmounted, dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/sdy conv=sync,notrunc,noerrors
<EriC^^> sorry, thats noerror not noerrors
<tsunamical> Okay, I'm way too worn out to deal with it right now. Thanks anyway, I'll eventually be back. There's no official drivers for a TP-LINK WN725N (Hardware revision 2).
<SchrodingersScat> jamesbdev: if you only need a copy of the files, something like rsync, etc. can work just fine.
<jamesbdev> SchrodingersScat, EriC^^: Thanks both. I just discovered it's actually a partition. Will there be any issues with selecting the input file as /dev/sdxx (selecting a partion) and the output file being just a device (/dev/sdX)?
<EriC^^> jamesbdev: make sure you get the if= and of= correct , "if" is the drive you are cloning, of is the output
<jamesbdev> SchrodingersScat: Actually rsync might work better for my purposes
<jamesbdev> I only need the files saved
<gr33n7007h> tsunamical, http://brilliantlyeasy.com/ubuntu-linux-tl-wn725n-tp-link-version-2-wifi-driver-install/
<tsunamical> Well I'll be darned. Thanks.
<EriC^^> if that doesn't work you can do an ugly hack until you sort it out correctly ( run a loop that restarts the network every 30secs or so )
<tsunamical> The dongle's a piece of crap anyway. Might as well just get a PCIe card eventually.
<ubuntu_> yes
<junkanoo> how do i change a directory from drwxrwsr-x to drwxrwxr-x
<junkanoo> chmod -G +x ?
<awktion> woot
<awktion> >_>
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<SchrodingersScat> howdy
<junkanoo> is that a yes?
<junkanoo> how do i change a directory from drwxrwsr-x to drwxrwxr-x
<awktion> SchrodingersScat: you might wanna change that nic
<admiralakber> Hello, I'm trying to make a bridged device in Ubuntu 14.04.1 in KVM to no avail.
<jamesbdev> Does anyone else get gaps between terminal and other windows when using Compiz Grid in ubuntu 14.04?
<zykotick9> junkanoo: i'm not familiar with see "s" in the list - so i checked "man chmod" and i find "set user or group ID on execution (s)" i still have NO idea what that is...  good luck.
<somsip> jamesbdev: chmod g-s
<admiralakber> junkanoo: chmod 775 looks like what you want...
<somsip> junkanoo: chmod g-s
<awktion> learn permissions by the #'s
<junkanoo> somsip, that looks right thx
<awktion> g-s is bs
<awktion> 755 644 <- these matter
<junkanoo> awktion, the numbers don't change the s
<toothe> having trouble getting GOogle hangout's video chat working on Chromium. NOt sure why.
<awktion> junkanoo: perhaps not
<junkanoo> awktion,  :)
<awktion> (actually they can)
<j4rh3rD> hey guys i'm getting an error "env: -u no such file or directory" when trying to run sudo -u [username] is there something i'm missing?
<ChogyDan> toothe: have you tried google-chrome?
<maum> can I install Xenserver on Ubuntu 12.04 whick is virtualized on parallels?
<admiralakber> After following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge -- if up br0 doesn't work (doesn't seem to detect device)
<toothe> ChogyDan: Is that not the same thing?
<awktion> junkanoo: http://linuxg.net/how-to-set-the-setuid-and-setgid-bit-for-files-in-linux-and-unix/
<awktion> \learn
<awktion> be amazed
<awktion> read
<awktion> apologize to room for spreading bad knowledge
<toothe> whoa, i thought they were the same thing!!!
<toothe> okay, I"m using GOogle Chrome, not Chromium.
<ChogyDan> toothe: chromium is the open source version, google-chrome is the closed source build put out by google, and supported by google
<toothe> yes, I"m using Googlechrome, I got it off their website.
<toothe> tbh, I"m fine with either-or. but, I'd like to get my web camera working with google hangouts.
<ChogyDan> toothe: have you checked it within google settings?  I only know about getting at it through gmail
<toothe> which particular set of settings?
<admiralakber> toothe: Did you allow chrome to use your webcam? In the URL bar on the far right a video camera icon appears when the browser requests it.
<toothe> hm...lets suppose I didn'...how do I reallow it?
<toothe> I might have quickly pressed no when I first used it - honestly not sure.
<admiralakber> toothe: Should just be able to click the icon and reselect it.. best do by example,  http://meet.jit.si  try it out, you'll see the icon on the far right of the URL bar
<toothe> for the record, I f'ing love this system.!!!!!
<admiralakber> (BTW http://meet.jit.si is a great alternative to Google hangouts, it's open source, fully encrypted)
<admiralakber> it's also anonymous which is nice.
<toothe> I see nothing that says I fi want to autothorize anything...
<admiralakber> toothe: On the URL bar, is there a video camera on the left of the star (bookmark) icon when you're at http://meet.jit.si ?
<toothe> yes...
<admiralakber> toothe: Click that
<toothe> there it goes
<toothe> you probably saw me for a few seconds, i assume?
<admiralakber> Google hangouts should have a similar thing, you need to allow each individual website access to it. =)
<admiralakber> No, when you visit http://meet.jit.si it makes a random room. I wasn't in your room, if you want someone else to join you give them your URL. You can lock the room first with a password.
<SchrodingersScat> admiralakber: https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/ neat, you weren't kidding
<j4rh3rD> I need help when I run sudo with any flag e.g. -u , -v it returns and error env: no such file
<toothe> why use chromium over chrome or vice versa/ diffrence?
<Michelle_1> Hi Everyone. I'm new to Ubuntu and was hoping to be able to run it from a USB Flash drive and move it between both home and work computers
<admiralakber> Google Chrome is Chromium after Google has done their dirty work on... Google Chrome has that Chromium doesn't: automatic updating (pointless in Linux thanks to package managers), "anonymous reporting" on by default, Latest Adobe Flash Player, + anything else Google did (we can't see the code)
<somsip> j4rh3rD: Try this http://serverfault.com/questions/510888/sudo-u-fails-with-env-u-no-such-file-or-directory http://askubuntu.com/questions/183093/sudo-arguments-not-working
<l0rdn1x> Can someone fix this .conkyrc file for me, I've been messing with it all day, it keeps either vanishing or causing problems with Unity, ubuntu 14.04.1LTS
<Michelle_1> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<j4rh3rD> thanks somsip will do
<somsip> Michelle_1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ChogyDan> Michelle_1: I think there is a website as well called pendrivelinux
<Michelle_1> Thank you somsip
<ubuntuaddicted> how would I make sure my x org starts with -bs option? is it launched from lightdm?
<Michelle_1> ChogyDan, isn't that to create a bootable flash drive?
<j4rh3rD> thanks somsip that worked :)
<ChogyDan> Michelle_1: that's what you asked for, no?
<l0rdn1x> here is a link to the .conkyrc file http://sprunge.us/GSBK
<Pinkamena_D> where to change default screen resolution for new users?
<Michelle_1> ChogyDan, I was able to create a bootable drive using the startup disk creator
<somsip> l0rdn1x: what doesn't work? Have you run parts of this separately to see where it fails?
<Michelle_1> I was looking for some "best practices"
<Michelle_1> Once I do the first boot up, should I make a partition for my Home folders?
<ChogyDan> Michelle_1: the startup disk creator is for creating an install medium.  pendrive, and what somesip linked are for persistent installations on the usb itself
<Michelle_1> ChogyDan: great information. I didn't know there was a difference
<l0rdn1x> somsip, yeah I've been messing with it all day, when I set it to own_window_type desktop it works for a second then goes away, when i do it as own_window_type normal it stays but causes problems with unity's menu
<ubuntuaddicted> how would I make sure my x org starts with -bs option? i've read in some forum posts that doing this helped fix screen tearing in video playback for xbmc so I want to set it.
<admiralakber> ubuntuaddicted: Not sure about the -bs option, but I might be able to help with screen tearing... What video card do you have, and what driver are you using?
<Michelle_1> ChogyDan: is there a way to use the "toram" function to speed things up a bit?
<jamesbdev> Hi, could someone please let me know if Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 is stable enough for use on my work desktop? It would be safer to use Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 4 but I think plasma 5 is pretty :)
<admiralakber> Michelle_1: Mounting partitions with tmpfs is probably better: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tmpfs
<toothe> what exactly is plasma vs KDE?
<ianorlin> how do we know what is stable enough for someone else?
<admiralakber> ianorlin: Deep
<jamesbdev> ianorlin: true, I was just wondering for example, if it crashes often? Or is buggy as all hell? etc
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, GTX 760 nvidia 346.16
 * ianorlin doesn't use plasma5 or plasma 4 personally but I don't know how to answer that question for someone else
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, i have a dual monitor setup though.
<Michelle_1> admiralakber: I saw that you could load Ubuntu into ram, but I read that you lose the last state when doing so
<admiralakber> admiralakber: Using Xinerama? Can you force enable vsync in nvidia-settings ?
<jamesbdev> ianorlin: what desktop environment do you use? I'm sick of the bugs i've experiend with unity
<admiralakber> Michelle_1: That is correct, almost by definition of RAM.
<ianorlin> lxde
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, not using xinerama according to sudo nvidia-xconfig that was created. it's value is 0
<admiralakber> jamesbdev: Thought of trying a lightweight tiling window manager?
<l0rdn1x> somsip, I think i fixed it by setting it own_window_type panel
<jamesbdev> admiralakber: I have, and back in the day I used to run arch linux with i3. But I just found that I was fighting it more than I should have to - and at work I don't really have time to, for example, play around with config files
<admiralakber> ubuntuaddicted: try run "sudo nvidia-settings" it'll bring up a GUI to configure your video card. You need to enable wait for vertical refresh, or VSYNC.
<admiralakber> jamesbdev: True, how about MATE?
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, this isn't my first rodeo, i've already tried that.
<admiralakber> ubuntuaddicted: And it still tears? Is hardware acceleration on in XMBC?
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, it still tears watching this video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg  and in games
<admiralakber> ubuntuaddicted: Also, IIRC Xinerama either breaks or fixes vsync in dual screen.
<Michelle_1> admiralakber: Yes, but using the persistent partition and home folders to keep from losing everything
<ChogyDan> has anyone used zram before?  How exactly does it get enabled?
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, if i set powermizer to prefer max performance it solves all my problems however I don't want to run my card full throttle all the time. it's not good for heat/life of the card. not to mention the electricity draw increase
<jamesbdev> admiralakber: it doesn't seem to be that different than unity (at least from what I can see on https://ubuntu-mate.org/)?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install zram
<xangua> !info zram
<ubottu> Package zram does not exist in utopic
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, i'm not using Xinerama
<xangua> mmm :/
<ianorlin> !info zram-config
<ubottu> zram-config (source: zram-config): Upstart job to enable zram support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, this is what xorg.conf has for that Option         "Xinerama" "0"
<admiralakber> jamesbdev: It should be significantly different from unity.
<admiralakber> ubuntuaddicted: Then, I would try set it to 1. It shouldn't break your dual screen setup but you might need to reconfigure bars.
<jamesbdev> admiralakber: Could I ask you, if you were to choose from a non-unity variant of ubuntu, what would you choose (and why)? At this time I'm considering Kubuntu, Lubuntu and Ubuntu-Mate
<cfhowlett> jamesbdev, sudo apt-get install kde lxde xfce4        logout/choose alternate DE/login       test and decide for yourself
<jamesbdev> cfhowlett: That's definately an idea considering I will be removing my current install soon in the future!
<admiralakber> jamesbdev: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Server, then I'd install i3. I actually use Arch + i3 on all my PC's. I found the defaults perfect for me, I haven't touched the config file for over a year.
<ChogyDan> fwiw, the zram enabled after a reboot.  I don't know how it configures itself, but it seems to be plug-and-play
<admiralakber> I approve of cfhowlett's solution.
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, i don't really follow your thinking here, everything i've read in the nvidia driver documentation doesn't even have that option anymore. if it's going to be set it's actually nvidiaXineramaInfo  and that info is here: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/346.16/README/xconfigoptions.html
<admiralakber> ubuntuaddicted: Sorry, you're right. My Nvidia knowledge is old. So you're using TwinView then?
<jamesbdev> admiralakber: One more question (you seem quite knowledgeable about ubuntu!) - if I choose an LTS version, am I able to upgrade select packages to their latest releases? What is the equivalent to debian "testing" (is it just ubuntu 14.04?)
<oraclePRISM> Can someone tell me if this is true? http://tny.cz/9c8cedc0
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, i don't actually know to be honest. nvidia-xconfig just sets it up by itself. i don't have a twinview option set.  we're sort of getting off topic.  i'm only asking how to start X server with the -bs option. if you can't help with that than thanks anyway for trying.
<cfhowlett> oraclePRISM, look on the oracle site for details.
<admiralakber> jamesbdev: The only way you could update to the latest would be using 'backports' or a ppa. Otherwise you're stuck with the packages in the Ubuntu 14.04 LTS repo. I'm not sure what Debian release it's equivalent too.
<admiralakber> ubuntuaddicted: Okay, well - one last thing if you want to try this fix: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nvidia#Vertical_sync_using_TwinView
<oraclePRISM> i think IF ubuntu provides virtualbox, it should compile itself without the orcale ip connections
<jamesbdev> admiralakber: thanks for your advice. if Im just undecided on the desktop environment, would i be best to just install standard ubuntu and then install my select DE on top of that
<djun> any obvious things i shud do for a wakeup froms suspend to work correctly on a dell xps 13? i'm on ubuntu 14.10... I've already disabled intel smart connect in the bios
<ubuntuaddicted> admiralakber, yeap, i've already done all those. :)
<admiralakber> jamesbdev: That's the best part about GNU/Linux. =)
<ChogyDan> oraclePRISM: I would be a bit skeptical.  Sometimes programs make connections just for networking reasons, like resolving dns servers and what not.  It can be complicated to sort out.  I know chrome makes dozens of such sketchy connections, but they are intended to run various services
<cfhowlett> !ot | oraclePRISM, this is support channel.  ask in ##linux or off-topic
<ubottu> oraclePRISM, this is support channel.  ask in ##linux or off-topic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<toothe> recommendations for Torrent clients?
<cfhowlett> toothe, transmission
<xangua> !torrent | toothe
<ubottu> toothe: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<l0rdn1x> Is anyone here good with bitpim ?
<toothe> cfhowlett: I was more asking for recommendations.
<toothe> oh, you just said one, sory.
<totalcurds> whats bitpim?
<l0rdn1x> I have a LG UN200, it's not detecting with bitpim, anyone know how I can get the pictures from it?
<cfhowlett> !info bitpim
<ubottu> bitpim (source: bitpim): utility to communicate with many CDMA phones. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.7+dfsg1-3 (utopic), package size 4684 kB, installed size 16597 kB
<HerroWorlds> hey when i start monit with sudo i get the message:  monit daemon with PID 3995 awakened
<HerroWorlds> then when i type monit status i get
<HerroWorlds> monit: error connecting to the monit daemon
<ni291187> hee
<HerroWorlds> is that just cause my config file is not set ?
<HerroWorlds> ni291187: /cry
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<agent_white> \o
<HerroWorlds> got morning
<HerroWorlds> anyone know of a good  log observers
<HerroWorlds>  log observer*
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: i like colortail
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: so you can colortail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime example
<HerroWorlds> oops dc'd
<HerroWorlds> anyone :-D
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: scroll up
<HerroWorlds> lotuspsychje: dont see it, dc'd when you send it :(
<HerroWorlds> i was dc'd when you send it*
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: there is colortail to log your logs in realtime
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: is this what you need?
<HerroWorlds> i will look into it
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | HerroWorlds
<ubottu> HerroWorlds: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (utopic), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: colortail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime, or any log you want
<EleanorEllis> Google chrome crashes often on my Ubuntu 14.04 running Gnome flashback session. The whole session becomes unresponsive (not just Chrome). Sometimes it's just for a few seconds, the last time just now, I had to reboot the computer via the terminal. I could still switch to the terminal via CTRL ALT F1. I am in the process of pastebining /var/crash/_opt_google_chrome_chrome.1000.crash but it is a 78MB file so could take some
<leni1> I have a machine with the following specifications: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9066329/
<leni1> What Ubuntu can I install on it
<lotuspsychje> leni1: what kind of grafix card?
<EleanorEllis> leni1: Is that a notebook?
<HerroWorlds> lotuspsychje: colortail looks amazing, is it possible to easlly use it in a web browser? also can i set to to say group certin things in the logs together and display them as stats?
<lotuspsychje> leni1: i would try ubuntu 14.04 LTS for sure, if that doesnt run smooth go lightweighter
<HerroWorlds> like say if it recives the message [twisted.protocols.tls.TLSMemoryBIOFactory] clients are  [<__main__.UpdateServer instance at 0x7fe244ff1330>]
<leni1> EleanorEllis: Yes
<ianorlin> it is an atom from 2010
<HerroWorlds> it shows something like 1 client connected*
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: i dont think its possible into a browser..unless someone knows a terminal/browser trick
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: its also possible to log multiple logs, but forgot howto
<HerroWorlds> lotuspsychje so i almost need to write a custom program to deal with these logs and display the information about current connects?
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: well if you mean netstat connections, not sure colortail can monitor those
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: its more a logger for all inside /var/log/..
<HerroWorlds> lotuspsychje: i dont know what i mean lol i am trying to learn how this works but i can picture what i want in my head
<EleanorEllis> leni1: Your paste doesn't show if the machine is 32 bit or 64 bit
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: whats your end goal exactly?
<leni1> lotuspsychje: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 3150
<HerroWorlds> well i have a custom client server app with the server part running in twisted writing logs
<EleanorEllis> Everyone else: Is there still a netbook version of ubuntu or does one just install ubuntu desktop?
<lotuspsychje> leni1: i would try ubuntu desktop 14.04 LTS, see if it runs smooth..
<HerroWorlds> and my end is to have my server app or server app logs display a nice page about the current connected clients
<HerroWorlds> like say how many, what there ip's are and how much bandwidth they have used
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: you need more a bandwith monitor then, check software centre
<admiralakber> EleanorEllis: I think there's only the desktop edition now. I remember UNE, it was awesome. Unity is 'sort of' the same.
<EleanorEllis> leni1: How old is the netbook?
<HerroWorlds> my twisted server can write the amount of bandwidth and ip's of each client into the log though
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: you can experiment with colortail for sure
<HerroWorlds> i just need it displayed so its more readable without a bunch of scrolling back and forth
<maum> someone knows how to do ip multicasting
<leni1> EleanorEllis: Owner doesn't know
<lotuspsychje> maum: maybe the ##networking guys might also help
<maum> lotuspsychje, ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> leni1: what the Os on your laptop now?
<leni1> Windows 7 Professional 32 bit
<lotuspsychje> leni1: then it will run ubuntu also
<lotuspsychje> leni1: try 14.04
<EleanorEllis> leni1: How stable a version do you want? Ubuntu 14.04 is the most recent Long Term Support version, but 14.10 is more recent. The LTS versions are current for 4 years, whereas the in between versions are only current for 6 months so if you don't want to be upgrading every 6 months I would suggest 14.04, try the 32 bit desktop edition. If that doesn't work to your satisfaction, then try lubuntu 14.04 32 bit desktop, or xub
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: you have no GUI on your server?
<mozzarella> guys
<leni1> lotuspsychje: Which version?
<leni1> I know the architecture will be 32 bit
<lotuspsychje> leni1: 14.04 LTS
<leni1> Hmmm...alright. Will download and give it a go. Thaks
<leni1> *thanks*
<lotuspsychje> leni1: good luck!
<leni1> lotuspsychje: thanks
<HerroWorlds> lotuspsychje: nothing built in
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: conky is another nice monitor, but not sure if its for CLI also
<lotuspsychje> !info conky | HerroWorlds
<ubottu> HerroWorlds: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<zhenccini> hi!
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: welcome
<zhenccini> I am having a strange issue with newly ubuntu'd laptop ( Own 3 other machines @ work with ubuntu on them so i am not a complete n00b)
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: whats going on exactly?
<zhenccini> is anyone willing to go down teh rabbit hole with me?
<zhenccini> thanks! lotuspsychje
<zhenccini> once in a while (especially when I load google chrome)
<zhenccini> the screen on the latop will die completly
<zhenccini> the caplock button still works
<zhenccini> and the wireless light seems to show tx/rx
<zhenccini> but i an't do anything since the screen is dead - so i am forced to reboot the machine
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: screen goes black?
<zhenccini> i have the log dump from the reboot
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: ubuntu version?
<zhenccini> yes just completely black/blank
<zhenccini> 14.04 :D
<zhenccini> 64bit
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: what kind of grafix card?
<zhenccini> thanks for even trying to help :D
<zhenccini> let me find out
<zhenccini> some kind of integrated garbage
<zhenccini> Intel® 965GM
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled and updates during setup?
<zhenccini> yes sir
<zhenccini> !
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: can you check lshw -C video for me, and see whats after driver=
<HerroWorlds> lotuspsychje: do you mind if i send you one private message?
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: lets stick to main chat, others can also help you here mate
<zhenccini> =i915
<zhenccini> can i give you more info than that? or does that help
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: did any other ubuntu work nice on your machine?
<HerroWorlds> lotuspsychje: wanted to avoid posting this link to everyone but this type of log is more or less what i am after, im in the process of looking at conky
<HerroWorlds> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26987737/twisted-server-information
<zhenccini> never tried anything else on this specific machine
<zhenccini> it had win7 on it for a long time and it was just a extra machine
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: and you have only troubles with chrome?
<zhenccini> but never had an issue like that before
<zhenccini> i think chrome seems to exacerbate it
<zhenccini> but i think it's had the same issue without chrome
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: can you try chromium browser if you have same issue?
<zhenccini> i use firefox and i need chrome for a specific chrome function
<zhenccini> chromium would be of little use to me :
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: maybe start chrome from terminal to see errors or in --debug mode or safe-mode
<zhenccini> would sharing the fail log after reboot help?
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: we need to findout what crashed at the chrome start
<xentity1x> Hi I'm getting this error when I try to run civ 5 on steam http://pastebin.com/FPVwkBeV
<xentity1x> anyone know what might be causing it?
<zhenccini> its definitely not at the start of chrome if thats what you mean
<zhenccini> it happens while using it  / sitting in thebg
<zhenccini> definitely feels like a graphic issue - maybe some kind of weird font incompatibility of something
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: thats weird issue indeed!
<HerroWorlds> lotuspsychje: Conky loookkss really nice!
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: try to gather as much info as you can to findout errors
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: :p
<zhenccini> looking at the report it says its a kerneloops
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: tail -f /var/log/dmesg and start chrome from terminal
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini: can you paste that line?
<zhenccini> pasted
<zhenccini> now how to start chrome from terminal
<zhenccini> probably googlechrome
<lotuspsychje> !steam | xentity1x maybe this can help?
<ubottu> xentity1x maybe this can help?: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<HerroWorlds> lotuspsychje: still not 100% that it can do what im looking for :S
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: try to re-ask here in channel, what you want to do exactly..others might be able to help also
<zhenccini> lotuspsychje: chrome is running
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: you want to share stats online with friends?
<HerroWorlds> i am trying to get a log that looks like the space between the brakets in this
<HerroWorlds> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26987737/twisted-server-information
<HerroWorlds> from my twisted webserver
<HerroWorlds> here is pastebin
<HerroWorlds> http://pastebin.com/Cgafnuhh
<HerroWorlds> if anyone has any ideas that can help me avoid writing an entire new program to read and display the information like that it would be greatly appreciated :-D
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: is this a python script or so?
<HerroWorlds> a python script prints to a log file
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: and you want to share the log stats to others?
<elky> HerroWorlds: i don't know the answer. if nobody here knows, consider asking in #python
<HerroWorlds> and i would like to be able to look at the log file and see whats going on and who is connected to my python script
<zhenccini_> lotuspsychje: well chrome definietly did it
<zhenccini_> lotuspsychje: as you can see i'm back after a reboot
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: so any suspicious errors?
<zhenccini_> seems like everhting is working except the monitor when chrome starts to work "hard"
<zhenccini_> nothing just a hard  black screen
<zhenccini_> :(
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: sounds like grafix card gets a hard time
<zhenccini_> yep  agreed
<zhenccini_> have you ever heard of anything like this?
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: try the same hard work with chromium
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: no never seen such issue..
<zhenccini_> hmm interesting idea
<zhenccini_> ok
<zhenccini_> is there a way to see if there are better drivers for my vixeo card?
<zhenccini_> this is a completely vanilla install of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: if you installed with internet/updates enabled, you have best driver
<zhenccini_> ok cool
<zhenccini_> and apt-get update would cover any thing old right?
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: but check your /var/log/syslog also afterall..
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: and dmesg
<HerroWorlds> elky: cool thanks, reposted in #python, im getting pretty close to just writing a new program to do it for me
<zhenccini_> cool what am i looking for?
<lotuspsychje> HerroWorlds: i know there are also tricks to use notification area with python scripts showoff, not sure howto think it was with mosquito or something
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: anything related to grafix
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: driver loaded correctly, screen issues,etc
<zhenccini_> think i found the log part of the crash
<zhenccini_> http://pastebin.com/Anu7CC9x
<zhenccini_> lotuspsychje: link above :D
<lotuspsychje> lets see
<zhenccini_> trying to keep my machine name out of it :P
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: hmm acpi, doublecheck bios for energy options/monitor or even bios flash updates for your machine
<zhenccini_> noob q
<zhenccini_> what would i be looking for?
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: bios flash update can do miracles sometimes
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: 14.04 is stable, so investigate anything that could cause this error on your machine
<zhenccini_> got it ok - i'll keep trying
<zhenccini_> is there a biod update command from terminal
<zhenccini_> the only bios update seems to be available for win only mahcing
<anjo-aladiah> There is any way to personalize the Keybord under Lubuntu or ubuntu ? My keyboard is Spanish and i use to right in Portuguese, so i not able to put the ~ up on the  A or the O !Some tip to help me ?
<zhenccini_> *machines
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: no, you need to visit the website of your machine brand
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: then burn to cd as boot
<zhenccini_> ah ok makes sense
<zhenccini_> i think i will check what version of bios i have before i go through all that
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: but first see if bios update, holds problems related to your issue
<lotuspsychje> yes
<zhenccini_> is there anything in particular that you would look for in the bios settings that you would check?
<zhenccini_> lotuspsychje: bios update seems like its just for wifi update
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: acpi, fan monitor, cpu health, grafix card settings
<zhenccini_> ok will do - thank for your help so far
<zhenccini_> you are awesome :D
<lotuspsychje> np
<zhenccini_> really appreciate your patience with me :D
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: best way would be sorting your logs, they might hold the key to your problem
<anjo-aladiah> There is some way to run a website that need Microsfot Silverlight to run  under ubuntu or lubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> !silverlight | anjo-aladiah
<ubottu> anjo-aladiah: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<anjo-aladiah> http://irisonline.pt/
<anjo-aladiah> thanks ubottu
<zhenccini_> lotuspsychje: last question
<anjo-aladiah> ubottu: " It was not possible to found the package
<ubottu> anjo-aladiah: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhenccini_> is there a keyboard command to hot restart the windo manager?
<hateball> !dontzap
<hateball> hmm
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: think its lightdm restart or something
<zhenccini_> but since i cant see anything
<zhenccini_> is there like a cntr-alt-delete kind of thing?
<anjo-aladiah> Why iam not able to find moonlight-plugin-mozzil in console ?
<zhenccini_> i've never had these kind of issues so i dont know how to do it :P
<reisio> anjo-aladiah: can't imagine what you'd want it for
<reisio> anjo-aladiah: look for pipelight instead, unless you just want Netflix, in which case use Chrome/ium for that
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: ctrl alt T maybe
<zhenccini_> ok thanks
<zhenccini_> going to try chromium now and see :D
<zhenccini_> thank you again
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: np mate
<zhenccini_> lotuspsychje: thanks again - looks liek this will be a weekend project and not something i can knock out tonight quickly
<zhenccini_> lotuspsychje: i'll be back this weekend :P thank you again
<lotuspsychje> zhenccini_: good luck sorting!
<anjo-aladiah> Why i cant install  linux microsoft silver light alternativa ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9067112/
<lotuspsychje> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ubottu> Package moonlight-plugin-mozilla does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla precise
<ubottu> Package moonlight-plugin-mozilla does not exist in precise
<anjo-aladiah> There is some Lubuntu or ubuntu alternative to Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator 1.4
<anjo-aladiah> i need to personalizes my  Spanish Keyboard because iam Portuguese.In the Key i have ¨  and '  and { , i need ~, but this one iam not able to put it up on the A or the O letter .
<sacarlson> anjo-aladiah: they probly have a layout for spanish and or prtuguese already made
<anjo-aladiah> reisio: is to open this websie  http://irisonline.pt
<sacarlson> anjo-aladiah: did you look at  LXKeymap for you keyboard layout?
<anjo-aladiah> sacarlson: iam newby on linux . where i found that . Did you saw the windows app i showed here ? IT is able to create a personalize keyboard based on existence ones .
<anjo-aladiah> where i can found LXKeymap
<sacarlson> anjo-aladiah: sudo apt-get install lxkeymap
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<sacarlson> anjo-aladiah: there are also gui tools to customize layouts if the 100's that already exist to suit you
<turdistn> i am trying to get apache running and it is hosting but when i try to restart or shutdown and start up the apachectl it gives runtime error
<mehdi_> hey guys how can i select my sublime text editor from right click and select application menu?
<anjo-aladiah> thanks sacarlson
<sacarlson> turdistn: can you pastebinit the errors seen
<anjo-aladiah> i hope this tools is easy to work to a newby like me
<sacarlson> anjo-aladiah: the tools I use for keyboard are for gnome so I'm not sure they would suit you.  they must have similar of lubuntu also
<turdistn> it just says "fail"
<sacarlson> turdistn: then maybe there are some logs at /var/log/apache we can see that make more sence
<anjo-aladiah> sacarlson: we are able to personalize an existence keyboard with it
<sacarlson> anjo-aladiah: yes there are tools to do that,  the link I provided will just select from many already created maps
<turdistn> the error log mentions mix something..mix
<sacarlson> turdistn: well if you found something from the apache logs maybe shared we might get a clue
<sacarlson> turdistn: did you try apache after install before you made any changes to configs?
<turdistn> its no biggy bcuz it runs but apache is buggy
<linocisco> hi all
<anjo-aladiah> Sacarlson: i cant see the link, only the app tha ti already  installed. iam preparing to learn how to use it
<linocisco> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<sacarlson> turdistn: maybe you just saw warnings and is still working?
<turdistn> sacarlson: yeah
<sacarlson> turdistn: apache has been running very well for many years
<sacarlson> turdistn: ok then if it's running you can ignore the warnings but they can also be corrected
<Schnabeltierchen> http://nopaste.info/defcc74cd0.html <- ubuntu is confusing my power button with an gpio-key. any way to remap this?
<turdistn> good software apache
<bluedogslim> will the net implode one day?
<sacarlson> bluedogslim: no it will explode not implode
<turdistn> e is e
<linocisco> "sudo apt-get remove libpam-smbpass" fixed my problem. thanks anyway . thanks google
<bluedogslim> Like everyones computer will be fried?
<linocisco> small fonts on ubuntu server CLI? why always? it didn't happen with CentOS or other non-debian linux. Is ubuntu server NOT ok with good resolution graphic cards?
<Schnabeltierchen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1347776 <-- seems like someone encountered my problem, labeled it as fixed but it still exists... :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1347776 in systemd "shutdown trigger on gpio_keys.X for armhf hardware" [Medium,Confirmed]
<linocisco> is somebody answering my question?
<sacarlson> Schnabeltierchen: so you running some arm device?
<Schnabeltierchen> hardkernel odroid u3
<GStoyk> is there a pgp encryptor for ubuntu with a visual interface?
<sacarlson> GStoyk: used to work in nautilus
<sacarlson> GStoyk: if it doesn't anymore I would assume you could add it as a custom script to ether nautilus or caja
<GStoyk> yeah it only works for the old school version
<sacarlson> GStoyk: bummers lots of stuf lost after moving to unity
<GStoyk> i thought some genious would have done this by now :/
<sacarlson> GStoyk: they probly have
<GStoyk> i tried this Pyrite thing with no luck
<sacarlson> GStoyk: did you try any of these seems to be many front ends https://www.gnupg.org/related_software/frontends.html
<sacarlson> GStoyk: I personaly use encrypted directories with cryptkeeper
<GStoyk> the only one i see from the list that looks familiar is seahorse and ik know it no longer works
<linocisco> small fonts on ubuntu server CLI? why always? it didn't happen with CentOS or other non-debian linux. Is ubuntu server NOT ok with good resolution graphic cards?
<GStoyk> can i import pgp keys with cryptkeeper?
<sacarlson> GStoyk: ya I recall using seahourse  and it still installs
<sacarlson> GStoyk: no I don't think so
<GStoyk> i need to import and encrypt
<GStoyk> drop down menues would be lovely
<sacarlson> GStoyk: seahorse still runs in mint so let me give it a try
<GStoyk> i was under the impression it did not
<GStoyk> this was months ago
<GStoyk> ahh your saying to use linuc
<GStoyk> limux
<GStoyk> jesus lool
<mdoge> what is limux
<mdoge> is it linux 2.0???
<GStoyk> surely it must be better!?
<Ben64> !linux | mdoge
<ubottu> mdoge: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<deverbread> hi
<mdoge> Ben64: I did not know that, thanks.
<GStoyk> if seahorse still works with Mint then ill just do that
<basichash> Anyone familiar with gnuplot and if so why does "plot sin(x)" not display anything?
<linocisco> small fonts on ubuntu server CLI? why always? it didn't happen with CentOS or other non-debian linux. Is ubuntu server NOT ok with good resolution graphic cards?
<sacarlson> GStoyk: I'm not sure I tried to create a new key after creation I don't see it in the list
<sacarlson> GStoyk: I'm running from Linux Mint
<GStoyk> i wish https://gpgtools.org/ would work in ubuntu
<sacarlson> GStoyk: oh ok the key generation did work in seahorse it just takes time
<sacarlson> GStoyk: so now with a working key what should I attempt to encrypt?
<GStoyk> dunno just like a text document
<GStoyk> should come out looking like a jumble of code
<sacarlson> GStoyk: ya but I don't see seahorse have that feature it seems to be just the key generator manager
<GStoyk> if you have gotten this far as to creating a key imsure the prog works though
<GStoyk> ahh i see
<GStoyk> tits
<sacarlson> GStoyk: back in the day when I used it It seems I used it with nautilus so still not sure how you encrypt with it
<GStoyk> it should have like a keychain manager and stuff, however i think the older ones all were hand type code enttry
<GStoyk> like command like stuff
<GStoyk> encrypt this file using this key and save the file as this..
<Ben64> if you guys are going to be talking about mint, could you not do so in this channel
<basichash> is there a graphing cli program i can use to render graphs in terminal itself?
<GStoyk> why are you hungry
<linocisco> apt-get install = Ok, but wget doesn't work
<ej82> anybosy completly new?
<Wulf> ej82: yeah, what's an "# ubuntu"? Does it taste good?
<ObrienDave> your Ubuntu support question is?
<ej82> laggy usb mouse
<linocisco> small fonts on ubuntu server CLI? why always? it didn't happen with CentOS or other non-debian linux. Is ubuntu server NOT ok with good resolution graphic cards?
<ej82> my usb wireless mouse is laggy ..worked for abit.. then not..tryed all the basics..
<ObrienDave> ej82, when did you change battery last?
<ej82> just did..
<ObrienDave> optical mouse?
<ej82> yes..
<ObrienDave> try cleaning sensor area with Q-tip
<ej82> worked fine...for a bit. then not..
<linocisco> small fonts on ubuntu server CLI? why always? it didn't happen with CentOS or other non-debian linux. Is ubuntu server NOT ok with good resolution graphic cards?
<ej82> ok will do..ty
<ObrienDave> !patience | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<linocisco> ObrienDave, it is really old questions 3 years ago. ubuntu community has no answer
<EriC^^> ej82: try to unplug and plug back in
<ej82> ya..ive tryed all the basic stuff...thxs eric.
<ej82> i think its a prob.. with usb hub or something.
<ej82> new to the command line..linux..what or were should i learn first?
<ej82> is everybody private ? or?
<sacarlson> ej82: it's a very broad question but basics would be any command you don't know you can man  like man cp;  or man mv  ;  man rm  ;  man cd
<ej82> ok..study basic commands..
<ej82> ty..
<ej82> is everbosy in a private chat or what ?
<ej82> body*
<Heliarc> Nope
<EriC^^> ej82: http://tldp.org/guides.html
<ej82> first time..
<geirha> ej82: If you want to learn the shell (bash), I recommend http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<ej82> ty!! will do..
<ash`wrk> also: man man
<ej82> is there any error messages i could look up in command line for usb mouse..
<geirha> ej82: tldp.org contains some good guides, but the ones regarding bash are unfortunately bad, so best avoid those.
<ej82> ok ash..
<ej82> hmm..ok.
<ej82> ty 4 the info..
<ej82> my main ques.. usb wireless mouse is laggy.. tryed all the basics.. it worked for a min..reboooted and same prob.
<lotuspsychje> ej82: check your logs for errors
<ej82> lotus how pls?
<Schnabeltierchen> anyone got some idea how to get a power button working with ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ej82: browse to /var/log/syslog or start the logviewer icon
<ObrienDave> Schnabeltierchen, power settings
<ObrienDave> Schnabeltierchen, power manager, something like that
<ej82> ok ty..
<Schnabeltierchen> ObrienDave ubuntu doesn´t recognize the button as an power/acpi button instead of an gpuo-button...
<Schnabeltierchen> gpio-button...
<Schnabeltierchen> http://nopaste.info/defcc74cd0.html
<mozzarella> does the apple wireless keyboard work as expected on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mozzarella: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<Loopeth>  #sky
<ej82> lotus .. what is gatt?
<ej82> the usb mouse is ok but i have bluetooth errors
<lotuspsychje> !details | ej82
<ubottu> ej82: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ej82> im sorry
 * ObrienDave watches ikonia doing some mid-fall cleaning. ;P
<mozzarella> lotuspsychje: yeah but what about the wireless one
<ej82> ok i have the error cut.. its 3  lines long is that to much to paste?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | ej82
<ubottu> ej82: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ej82>  logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0013: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input2
<ej82> Nov 18 00:46:14 ej-VGN-FJ170 mtp-probe: checking bus 2, device 4: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1"
<ej82> Nov 18 00:46:14 ej-VGN-FJ170 mtp-probe: bus: 2, device: 4 was not an MTP device
<ej82> thanks for adivce.. learning xchat 2
<ej82> http://i.imgur.com/0Qvb9hX.png?1
<bergelmir> what's wrong with my server if "curl <host>" (~5s) is slow and "curl -4 <host>" (~0.1ms) is fast?
<mdoge> bergelmir: the former uses ipv6
<mdoge> try curl icanhazip.com
<mdoge> so, ipv6 lookups are being slow probaby.
<bergelmir> mdoge: i already read something about a problem with ipv6 but i don't know how to change this
<bergelmir> mdoge: i get a ipv4 ip address from icanhazip.com
<AlexPortable> So, how can I install inssider on ubuntu?
<White_Cat> I am trying to figure out how to redicret port 80 on an ubuntu server
<mdoge> bergelmir: thats weird.
<delinquentme> /etc/resolv.conf << the contents of this file say dont edit it by hand ... so how should I namespace new IP addresses?
<mdoge> i dont know then
<bergelmir> mdoge: :(
<White_Cat> I am currently using "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i venet0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8069" which gets the job done but isnt optimal I am told.
<mdoge> delinquentme: yolo and edit it by hand
<delinquentme> Im using salt stack ( an automation tool for infrastructure ) and I want to type in salt.master.ip ... and have it refer to master
<White_Cat> salty
<bergelmir> mdoge: someone at stackoverflow said, disabling ipv6 via sysctl could help but it does not.
<agent_white> White_Cat: What are you told _is_ optimal?
<skyfall>  Any chat irc client for android??
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: join an android channel for that
<hellyeah> what is the current release of ubuntu?
<mdoge> bergelmir: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/disable-ipv6-if-your-internet-is.html
<hellyeah> does ubuntu include wanyard?
<skyfall> Ok
<White_Cat> agent_white network-manager I think
<DJones> hellyeah: 14.10, 14.04 (LTS) and 12.04 (LTS)
<hellyeah> i dont want ubuntu unity
<hellyeah> can i exlclude ubuntu unity while installing
<White_Cat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo has some instructions but I got list in it
<hellyeah> old fashion ubuntu is cool
<agent_white> White_Cat: Hrm. Well what is your use case? Why do you want to redirect port 80 traffic?
<White_Cat> because it is the standard odoo port
<White_Cat> I want users to simply type in the url without the port number
<cfhowlett> !flavors | hellyeah, install a different flavor
<ubottu> hellyeah, install a different flavor: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ObrienDave> hellyeah, after install, add your favorite DE
<White_Cat> your typical user is clueless as to what a port is
<hellyeah> i have ubuntu live on my usb is there a software i can upgrade the files on usb without downloading iso file?
<hellyeah> i am in windows actually
<ObrienDave> port is strong wine ;p
<theptr> hi, i have a good working ubuntu server 14.04 now i want to emigrate to a vsphere is it possible if yes what is the easy way to do it
<hellyeah> wut
<bergelmir> mdoge: still not working (=slow)
<ej82> http://imgur.com/0Qvb9hX
<agent_white> White_Cat: So your webserver is listening on something else besides 80,  and you want to redirect HTTP requests on port 80 to that other port?
<mdoge> bergelmir: im not sure, maybe your internet is just slow?!
<bergelmir> mdoge: "curl -4" is fast so i don't think the internet connection is the problem
<sacarlson> White_Cat: if you could have apache running on port 80 you can have an index.html file or other that will redirect to another port running some other app
<mdoge> bergelmir: 'nano /etc/resolv.conf' and replace the nameserver with 'nameserver 8.8.8.8'
<White_Cat> agent_white precisely
<White_Cat> sacarlson I dont want port number to show up on the url ideally
<agent_white> White_Cat: generally those settings are in your webserver config. Are you using nginx/apache?
<bergelmir> mdoge: omg, this is fast
<mdoge> bergelmir: works now?
<White_Cat> agent_white I am unsure what odoo uses
<bergelmir> mdoge: yep
<nayeem> anyone good in jenkins?
<White_Cat> I'd rather not mess with it
<mdoge> bergelmir: great
<mdoge> :)
<nayeem> the #jenkins room is dead
<agent_white> White_Cat: I'm not familiar with it. But that is what you need to configure.
<agent_white> :)
<bergelmir> mdoge: so the pre-configured is slooowww
<White_Cat> I would prefer all communication to port 80 be just forwarded
<mdoge> bergelmir: the resolv.conf configuration gets pushed by your router
<White_Cat> the line I mentioned gets the job done
<White_Cat> however it is overriten on each reboot
<mdoge> bergelmir: i usually override it with 8.8.8.8 (googles dns servers)
<bergelmir> mdoge: its a server, not my laptop ;)
<agent_white> White_Cat: Did you save your iptables config after applying that?
<sacarlson> White_Cat: apache also has invisible proxy that would not display the port
<mdoge> bergelmir: doesnt matter
<White_Cat> agent_white well yes
<White_Cat> and thats how it works
<mdoge> it still got an ip through dhcp
<mdoge> fmor a router
<White_Cat> it however is overriten duruing reboot
<agent_white> White_Cat: It shouldn't reset the iptables rules on reboot though.
<White_Cat> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i venet0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8069 | sudo iptables-save
<agent_white> That's... odd.
<agent_white> White_Cat: Instead of rebooting, see what happens when you restart the iptables service... (see if those rules are still saved)
<White_Cat> okay I can try that
<agent_white> White_Cat: I would look into using `sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables/iptables.rules`
<agent_white> instead of `iptables-save` without the params
<ej82> http://imgur.com/0Qvb9hX
<k0nichiwa> anyone used a video editor on a 4gig , 2 core 2.6 ghz machine hosting the ubuntu virtual machiine ?
<k0nichiwa> im thinking of getting VM of ubuntu and running open shot on it
<k0nichiwa> is that likely to bue usable ?
<cfhowlett> k0nichiwa, doable but it will be painfully slow.
<cfhowlett> k0nichiwa, I've been known to take my live boot USB and files over to Walmart's computer department or the Bene Coffee shop.  reboot and edit away.
<sacarlson> k0nichiwa: cfhowlett agree it will be slow,  I also prefer kdenlive.  but haven't tried openshot in some time
<ej82> is a usb wireless mouse a bluetooth or hid device>
<ej82> *?
<anjo-aladiah> someone can help to put thing prior to help interventation from a lubuntu user http://paste.ubuntu.com/9069492/
<bergelmir> mdoge: thanks for your help :)
<_alfalfa> cfhowlett, dont think id get away w/that
<cfhowlett> ej82, this is on a Mac, yes?
<_alfalfa> well it will probably run ok on a VM
<cfhowlett> _alfalfa, works in China ...
<ej82> no..
<ej82> xp laptop..
<_alfalfa> actualy i could do what i need just using mplayer i bet
<ej82> laggy,jumping ,mouse.
<ej82> http://imgur.com/0Qvb9hX
<AlexPortable> So, how can I install inssider on ubuntu?
<Danielss89_> Hi. When i run 'which php' on my server i get one path, but when i run 'ssh root@xxxx "which php"' i get another
<Danielss89_> even though i ssh as root into my server
<White_Cat> agent_white: -bash: /etc/iptables/iptables.rules: No such file or directory
<Danielss89_> why is it using 2 different paths? and how can i make it the same?
<agent_white> White_Cat: Hm. Where's your iptables config? /etc/sysconfig/iptables/iptables.rules?
<agent_white> White_Cat: Just change that path to whereever your `iptables.rules` config file is.
<White_Cat> agent_white I dont know that
<White_Cat> I am fairly new to ubuntu
<agent_white> White_Cat: Try
<agent_white> White_Cat: `/etc/iptables.rules` instead... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration_on_startup
<javnut> how can I click an area on workspace 2 without switching to workspace 2?
<White_Cat> -bash: /etc/iptables.rules: Permission denied
<White_Cat> sudo is denied permission?
<agent_white> White_Cat: What command are you running exactly?
<White_Cat> sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<agent_white> White_Cat: `sudo su` then do `iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules`
<nopf> White_Cat: fyi > and | and such are set up by the shell before the command (sudo) is started
<White_Cat> okay did that
<agent_white> White_Cat: Now restart iptables and see if the rules persisted.
<agent_white> White_Cat: `iptables -L` before you restart the service... then again after to check.
<philip__> hello everyone
<philip__> am new here
<agent_white> philip__: \o
<philip__> really in need of technical support
<agent_white> philip__: Ask your question!
<philip__> having problems with asterisk and freepbx
<agent_white> philip__: You may need to join #asterisk
<Samurairm> JOIN /UBUNTU-IT
<Samurairm> where s change the channel please
<philip__> pls how will i join #asterisk
<agent_white> philip__: /join #asterisk
<somsip> !it | Samurairm
<ubottu> Samurairm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<White_Cat> agent_white I redid everything to use iptables -L
<White_Cat> its a mess of text
<philip__> hello
<White_Cat> I just grepped 8069
<philip__> pls how will i jon the #asterisk
<White_Cat> agent_white how can I restart iptables service?
<agent_white> White_Cat:     <h3><%= category.name.capitalize.pluralize %></h3>
<agent_white> White_Cat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58404/how-to-start-and-stop-a-service
<ej82> phil its a channel in irq #asterisk searcg for it
<agent_white> White_Cat: `sudo service iptables restart`
<philip__> hello hello hello
<White_Cat> iptables: unrecognized service
<philip__> how will i join the #asterisk pls
<White_Cat> ufw possibly is the service
<White_Cat> is this correct?
<agent_white> White_Cat: try it!
<White_Cat> agent_white and I know it is a valid service for the firewall
<k1l_> philip__: /join #channel
<White_Cat> restarting it may not necesairly do what you want me to
<agent_white> White_Cat: Real quickly.
<philip__> hi @kil am not getting it
<philip__> am still on the #ubuntu
<ej82> whats ppa?
<agent_white> White_Cat: If you're using ufw, your rules _may_ be saved in /lib/ufw/user.rules
<philip__> got it thanks
<White_Cat> I am using ufw indeed
<White_Cat> checking that now
<agent_white> White_Cat: Advanced Functionality
<agent_white> eep
<agent_white> White_Cat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall#Advanced_Functionality
<White_Cat> yeah plenty of rules
<White_Cat> Uncomplicated... right
<philip__> technical support on adding additional harddisk on an exiting server
<White_Cat> agent_white so I think this is overwriting iptables
<agent_white> White_Cat: Alrighty. Then try saving the rules to /lib/ufw/user.rules.
<White_Cat> I dont think that is a good idea
<White_Cat> I dont want to break this server
<White_Cat> ie firewall denying me access
<philip__> join /<#freepbx>
<ej82> PPA?
<ej82> install ppa? hmm..
<agent_white> White_Cat: That is why if you change firewall settings, never log out of the server.
<k1l_> ej82: 3rd party repo hosted on launchpad.net
<agent_white> White_Cat: Always have a terminal session open, then open a NEW session to test rules.
<ej82> ty..
<k1l_> !ppa | ej82
<ubottu> ej82: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<agent_white> White_Cat: Also. look at https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-a-firewall-with-ufw-on-an-ubuntu-and-debian-cloud-server
<White_Cat> agent_white the real test is rebooting.
<ej82> :-)
<White_Cat> agent_white I have been reading documentation since friday on this issue alone
<White_Cat> I made no progress
<White_Cat> I already have a way to do exactly what i want, it just disappears on reboot
<agent_white> White_Cat: If you would like to, try it! But I would suggest first just trying to restart the service.
<White_Cat> agent_white I do not believe restarting the firewall makes a difference
<agent_white> White_Cat: Aye. Though I can _almost guarantee_ that if it works when you restart the service, it will on reboot.
<agent_white> White_Cat: Try it and see :)
<White_Cat> it doesnt make a difference if I restart the firewall service
<White_Cat> I already tried
<agent_white> And did it save your firewall rules?
<White_Cat> normally restarting the firewall service should break the rules
<White_Cat> it doesnt
<agent_white> White_Cat: You need to look into finding where ufw is reading your rules from.
<White_Cat> I dont have the slightest clue how to do that
<agent_white> White_Cat: I thought we found the file was in lib/ufw/user.rules?
<javnut> how can I auto click an area on workspace 2 without switching to workspace 2?
<ej82> after changing settings in openGL do i need to restart?
<ej82> or compiz?
<jnhghy> Hi, my box restarts all of a sudden once a day, can I check any logs to see why it does that? when it happen this time I had only libre writer and a terminal with a ssh connection, what can I do?
<eb0t> have a look in /etc/iptables/rules.v4
<White_Cat> agent_white I am unsure about that
<agent_white> White_Cat: I cannot help you anymore, as I use iptables instead :)  But I would recommend either looking into the UFW pages more (I did see that _maybe_ rules are stored in /etc/ufw/...) or maybe installing Gufw since you are new to firewall config.
<White_Cat> let me paste what I have
<agent_white> Personally, I would add a rule to each suspect file, and restart ufw to see which file it ends up reading.
<jatt> jnhghy: you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old to see whether the graphics card had something to do with your crash, other things you can check you can find here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<White_Cat> agent_white see: http://pastebin.com/FgiPJxSr
<White_Cat> does that look correct?
<jnhghy> jatt: I don't understand anything from that file, sorry, here it's the output: http://pastebin.com/aMdkKQKK
<javnut> how can I auto click an area on workspace 2 without switching to workspace 2?
<ej> laggy usb mouse.. ant advice? tryed everything!
<ej> any*
<ssher> hello, i am trying to ssh to my new ubuntu 14 lts server and do stuff. i connected successfully yesterday however now it says "server unexpectedly closed connection" and kills my session after a few seconds of me sending command (like htop) and getting response
<ssher> i looked around and saw that it may be solved by changing the "keepalive" of the server but that would make more sence if i had a grace period of at least a minute, and not 10 seconds, and also i am active during that time so it must be something else
<ssher> have an idea what i am missing?
<mikhael_k33hl_> I just installed Ubuntu, this laptop has a previous arch installed on it. But when I rebooted the bootloader did not show up to let me select which one to select. I made sure to install it on a free partition
<pavan> hello
<philip__> hello
<ikonia> mode -bbbbbb *!*@ip98-180-217-105.fv.ks.cox.net  *!*@64.34.14.9  *!*@67.149.93.255 *!*@87.110.53.166
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> mode -bbbb *!*@ip98-180-217-105.fv.ks.cox.net  *!*@64.34.14.9  *!*@67.149.93.255 *!*@87.110.53.166
<pavan> can any one let me know that backbox linux distro is only for servers
<philip__> want technical support from ubuntu
<pavan> yeah.
<ikonia> pavan: backbox isn't supported here
<dinnah> hy...cn i run itunes on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> dinnah: no
<dinnah> oo...taks
<philip__> will want to add additional harddisk on a running server
<cfhowlett> !server | philip__,
<ubottu> philip__,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<exilarch> Is there a resource comparison between Gnome and Unity Desktop?
<pavan> i mean to say that can i  install backbox on pc for general use..
<eeee> exilarch: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/desktop_environment#Comparison_of_desktop_environments
<exilarch> eeee: TY
<eeee> np
<cfhowlett> pavan, we don't support backbox here.  stop asking about it.
<AlexPortable> So, how can I install inssider on ubuntu?
<bemk> Hi, do you know where I need to go to ask for pointers on the Tegra K1 board? Trying to figure out how you've set up the boot process and dtb and stuff
<bazhang> ##hardware bemk
<bemk> bazhang: thx
<bemk> bazhang: is that a ubuntu specific channel?
<bazhang> bemk, nope
<bemk> bazhang: know anywhere I can ask this ubuntu specifically? Ubuntu comes preinstalled with the tegra, and it works pretty decently, so I'd like to figure out what they did
<bazhang> tablet?
<bemk> bazhang: development board
<bazhang> no idea sorry bemk , what does this device do exactly
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch if it has a touchscreen etc
<kaskidstaff> Can you help me?
<bazhang> with what
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, there is NO mention on www.inssider.com of linux support ...
<bemk> bazhang: http://www.nvidia.com/object/tegra-k1-processor.html http://elinux.org/images/thumb/2/27/Nvidia-tegra124-jetson-tk1-labelled.jpg/800px-Nvidia-tegra124-jetson-tk1-labelled.jpg
<kaskidstaff> how to copy big file to flashdisk?
<bazhang> how big
<kaskidstaff> 5gb
<bazhang> that exceeds the fat limit
<eeee> kaskidstaff: fat32 flashdisk?
<eeee> kaskidstaff: split it into a multiple file archive
<kaskidstaff> error: file to big to copy. my fd is FAT32 format
<bazhang> so break into several .rar kaskidstaff
<mdoge> xmas is coming
<mdoge> time for forgivness
<coldbreeze16> hello, anyone have any experience setting up a dict server: dictd/dico etc?
<greyhatpython> whoami
<dinnah> which online radio station app can i install on Ubuntu...new at dis
<bazhang> apt-cache search radio dinnah
<bazhang> or look in the software centre dinnah
<dinnah> wil try dat
<coldbreeze16> i guess no one has any idea bout my question :'(
<bazhang> more details are needed coldbreeze16
<coldbreeze16> i asked about configuring a dict server
<coldbreeze16> if anyone has any idea
<bazhang> thats just repeating coldbreeze16 ; more details
<coldbreeze16> ask away what details
<coldbreeze16> it's an ubuntu 14.04
<mdoge> who has an idea about answering coldbreeze16 question?
<bazhang> provide us with the details of what you seek exactly coldbreeze16
<mdoge> can someone help me?
<bazhang> mdoge, with what
<mdoge> bazhang: with answering coldbreeze16's question
<coldbreeze16> I'm trying to run a dict server. I have tried dico, but its documentation is confusing. So I tried dictd
<mdoge> what is a dict server
<bazhang> mdoge, is that your other nick/account?
<mdoge> bazhang: no it was a lame joke, nvm
<bazhang> !find dict
<ubottu> Found: aspell-en, dict, dict-foldoc, dict-gcide, dict-jargon, dict-moby-thesaurus, dict-vera, dictd, dictfmt, dictionaries-common (and 324 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dict&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<coldbreeze16> I've configured it right, but it is not detecting databases
<mdoge> coldbreeze16: 1) what is a dict server 2) what have you tried so far
<mdoge> coldbreeze16: okay. How is this related to ubuntu?
<coldbreeze16> arrrrr.... a dict server is a server for running online dictionaries
<eeee> coldbreeze16: this might be helpful http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/dictd.8.html
<coldbreeze16> erm, it is not. just a general question
<bazhang> coldbreeze16, you need a walkthrough how to?
<agent_white> coldbreeze16: What is a 'dict server'? Why do you need it/what are you trying to do?
<coldbreeze16> nope. Just wondering what might be wrong. I've done everything that webpage requires me
<coldbreeze16> dict server runs with a dictionary database and when queried with a dict client it return definition of a word
<coldbreeze16> i've sort of gotten it working on windows :D but windows screws up unicode
<coldbreeze16> i think my question is very specific... no help
<ikonia> coldbreeze16: what exactly is the problem you need help with
<ikonia> coldbreeze16: please state EXACTLY
<eeee> coldbreeze16: it's not specific
<agent_white> coldbreeze16: "dict database" is not the way to phrase it. "Database" is.
<eeee> coldbreeze16: specific would be you stating what happens, and pasting the config file you made too
<coldbreeze16> the config file is stock
<coldbreeze16> as supplied
<eeee> coldbreeze16: so explain what you are running and what is happening
<coldbreeze16> wait i'll try to fix it myself once more before coming back xD
<coldbreeze16> thanks for trying to help though
<basichash> Which gvim should I install if i'm using the pantheon desktop?
<bazhang> what difference would that make basichash
<bazhang> !find pantheon
<ubottu> File pantheon found in crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, lightdm-gtk-greeter, pysolfc-cardsets
<basichash> bazhang: thanks
<ikonia> #ubuntu /mode -qqq %*!*@d67-193-127-187.home3.cgocable.net %*!*@31.185.132.150 %*!*@187.4.185.117
<instigator> Hi. Is there software available to encrypt an external hard drive without having to first format it?
<XxAnon2xX> hi
<Vurtatoo> ?
<zetheroo1> For a while I had Chromium and Chrome installed on my machine running 14.04 and it was all good. Then at some point I started experiencing some kind of system crash whenever using one of the browsers - my screen would just go black, like it had lost signal. I would end up hard resetting the computer.
<zetheroo1> I then uninstalled both browsers and the problem went away ... until today (just now) ... when I visited the Chrome website in Firefox - BANG - black screen and hard reset needed ...
<zetheroo1> What's going on here? :D
<Light__> Hi. Need a quick reminder. A 32 bit systen has <= how much RAM again?
<Light__> Is it 2, if I remember correctly?
<zetheroo1> Light__: cannot utilize more than 3.8GB of memory
<Light__> zetherool: Thanks :)
<daftykins> Light__: are you getting confused by the wording on the ubuntu download page?
<zetheroo1> 4GB is more or less the max ... but usually won't see more than 3.8GB
<zetheroo1> I am going to try to visit the Chrome website again and see if my screen goes black again ... :D
<Kartagis> I wonder who keeps highlighting me
<zetheroo> yep - black screen
<zetheroo> had to hard reset
<zetheroo> visiting the Chrome browser website through Firefox causes my screen to black out - NUM lock and CAPS lock remain responsive ...
<zetheroo> Now there is a "Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error" window popping up ...
<zetheroo> something about "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server"
<zetheroo> what is that?
<Pricey> !info vino-server
<ubottu> Package vino-server does not exist in utopic
<Pricey> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 142 kB, installed size 580 kB
<zetheroo> "vino-server crashed with SIGABRT in__libc_message()
<k1l> zetheroo: vino is some sort of remote desktop thingy
<zetheroo> hmm ...
<zetheroo> very wierd
<zetheroo> anywhere else I can look to find out why Chrome/Chromium and the Chrome website are causing my machine to crash!?
<zetheroo> I am not finding much online about this ...
<eb0t> why not just uninstall and then reinstall
<k1l> zetheroo: on any website or just one particular one? can you start chrome/chromium from a terminal and see the error output?
<zetheroo> only on that website - no other website I go to does this.
<zetheroo> eb0t: already tried that
<eb0t> ah ok
<zetheroo> k1l: chrome and chromium are both uninstalled since about 2 weeks
<zetheroo> they were causing the same thing to happen when used - but it happened intermittently
<k1l> zetheroo: so its a firefox issue?
<zetheroo> Right now I am accessing the Chrome (official) website via Firefox and it's doing the exact same thing that the Chrome and Chromium browsers did
<k1l> zetheroo: which website is it then? do you get a more indicating errormessage?
<zetheroo> k1l: screen blacks out before the page even finishes loading ...
<zetheroo> www.google.com/chrome/
<zetheroo> I won't go there again since it will just black out my screen again
<zetheroo> k1l: could it be that the browsers and the Chrome website load something in the background that is causing the blackout?
<k1l> well, works here in firefox
<k1l> maybe some plugin/addon issue
<zetheroo> k1l: sure, it works fine on my other machine at work as well ... ;)
<zetheroo> k1l: on all 3 browsers?
<k1l> just have firefox here right now
<zetheroo> Chrome and Chromium intermittently cause the issue - Firefox only does it when I visit the above link
<mikhael_k33hl_> I'm having problems with my wireless connection.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Kartagis> which one is better for exporting a env var? $HOME/.bashrc or $HOME/.profile?
<mikhael_k33hl_> I already installed bcm-kernel-source from the software
<mikhael_k33hl_> I already installed brcmsmac driver but it seems I am unable to connect to any wireless networks
<zetheroo> is syslog the best place to look for info on crashes?
<daftykins> mikhael_k33hl_: is this in an installation or a live session?
<mikhael_k33hl_> daftykins: installation, fresh
<ikonia> zetheroo: it depends what's crashing
<daftykins> mikhael_k33hl_: presumably this was the one offered via Additional Hardware/Drivers - and you rebooted after install?
<k1l> zetheroo: or .xsession-errors
<zetheroo> ikonia: hmm ... vino-server? :P
<ikonia> zetheroo: depends where/how you've set it to log
<ikonia> I suspect the syslog won't be logging debug output for that
<mikhael_k33hl_> daftykins: the one offered in additional hardware does not finish. I mean it just says download/installing but doesn't finish or anything
<zetheroo>  k1l: where is that located?
<k1l> ~
<k1l> /home/user
<zetheroo> ikonia: I have not set anything to log anywhere.. so it's all defaults I guess
<daftykins> mikhael_k33hl_: this one then - did you get an interface appear ok?
<zetheroo> k1l: ok
<mikhael_k33hl_> daftykins: what do you mean?
<k1l> and what setup is this on your machine? plain ubuntu ??.?? as native install? or is it some remote desktop?
<daftykins> mikhael_k33hl_: did you get a 'wlan0' or similar with this driver?
<zetheroo> k1l: simple Ubuntu Desktop 14.04
<zetheroo> x64
<jochzogod> hllo everybody
<mikhael_k33hl_> daftykins: ifconfig seems to be display two ethernet ports, eth0 and eth1 which is wrong since I only have one ethernet port, the other one is for wireless
<zetheroo> that's all that is in the .xsessions-errors log file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9071493/
<daftykins> mikhael_k33hl_: ok, did it actually show some networks then?
<daftykins> (wireless)
<mikhael_k33hl_> daftykins: yeha it does
<mikhael_k33hl_> yeah it does, it even asked me for its password
<daftykins> mikhael_k33hl_: ok, you can use the system logs to see what's happening when you try (and presumably fail) to connect. have you been referring to the broadcom guide page for all of this?
<k1l> zetheroo: well, the logs would be interessting from the time while/after a crash
<mikhael_k33hl_> daftykins: yeah
<mikhael_k33hl_> daftykins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> good stuff
<zetheroo> k1l: you mean the logs in
<daftykins> i'd have linked it otherwise ;)
<zetheroo> /var/log/ ?
<k1l> zetheroo: yes, the recycled logs for xorg or syslog. .xsession-errors gets cleared on reboot (irrc)
<zetheroo> ah ok
 * k1l will be afk now for some time. maybe other can help you there
<zetheroo> ok thanks
<catullo898> !list
<ubottu> catullo898: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ej> finally fixed bluetooth device..thanks for the help..
<zetheroo> ok, I am going to visit the Chrome website again in Firefox and then immediately after the crash and hard reset will inspect the syslog ... :P
<Hardtail> hey, does anyone know how to use shh and ftp?
<ej> get too it!!
<ikonia> Hardtail: do you mean sftp/scp ?
<Hardtail> ikonia, I guess so. I just want to learn how to use terminal instead of and sftp program
<ikonia> zetheroo: you won't get a log in the syslog for firefox crashing
<ikonia> Hardtail: man scp
<mdoge> scp user@host:/destination_path/ local_file
<mdoge> scp -r user@host:/destination_path/ local_dir
<zetheroo1> ok, crashed as expected ...
<Hardtail> I was logged into my website with SSH. When that is done I use SCP?
<ikonia> Hardtail: no
<ikonia> Hardtail: you use it from your client to your target
<ikonia> Hardtail: not when you are logged in
<ikonia> Hardtail: man scp
<Hardtail> ah ok
<Hardtail> thank you
<Hardtail> I iwll read up on that
<zetheroo1> I got this pretty line in syslog ... right before the machine starts booting up again: "^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^$"
<zetheroo1> :D
<mad_> Can I abbort a do-release-upgrade? After updating the sources and stuff, at the point where it tells you how many packages are going to be upgraded, before upgrading ?
<ikonia> zetheroo1: the syslog will not log firefox crashes
<Kartagis> which one is more standard for exporting a env var? $HOME/.bashrc or $HOME/.profile?
<ikonia> mad_: you shouldn't update the sources
<mad_> ikonia: I only did do-release-upgrade
<ikonia> Kartagis: there is not a standard
<ikonia> Kartagis: it's down to how you want to set it up
<ikonia> mad_: then whey did you say "after updating sources and stuff"
<zetheroo1> This time I opened FF from the terminal and when I went to the Chrome website there was some output .. something about session being reset ....
<mad_> But I am in the process at the point where it suggestes the new packages.
<mad_> And I wonder, if I can revert from this point safely
<Kartagis> k
<vbnb66> hi
<mad_> ikonia: I assumed that are the first steps that do-release-upgrade does
<zetheroo1> I am going to try that again ... and take a photo with my phone ... since screenshot didn't work .. :P
<vbnb66> ok, wine doesnt work with ubunbtu
<ej> zeth whats the deal?
<vbnb66> if i load a program it just does nothing
<Ben64> vbnb66: check the appdb to see if it even works with wine
<vbnb66> ok
<teward> vbnb66: also consider some applications need additional software installed to work with wine - if the software has a wine appdb entry it should state as such... https://appdb.winehq.org/
<teward> s/installed to/installed within Wine to/
<SuperLag> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/913175/Workspace%201_113.png <-- I took a screenshot for my question. What's the area called, where the icons are, on the "menu bar"?
<blan4> Hello! Short fast question: why would I use a "--system" (-r) group in order to jail  my internal-sftp users inside their /home directories? Creation of a normal group wouldn't fit my needs?
<teward> SuperLag: those're indicators - I don't think there's a special name for them, just the 'indicators section of the top bar'...
<zetheroo1> ikonia: here is the output of FF before my system goes down ...  http://tinypic.com/r/24z9kly/8
<javnut> how can I auto click an area on workspace 2 without switching to workspace 2?
<sacarlson> javnut: I think you would still have to change focus to click it.  there are command line tools that might do it
<javnut> sacarlson: yeah, that's what I'm doing with xdotool right now
<javnut> but it's annoying to see while I'm working
<sacarlson> javnut: IC
<sacarlson> javnut: well what is the window app doing. there might be a way to access it's libs to do the task without xdotool
<javnut> I don't know what the window app is
<sacarlson> javnut: ok maybe another option is run it from a headless user so no real screen
<javnut> woah, what
<ilovebtc> hi
<javnut> like have two users logged in?
<javnut> and do it on another users computer?
<ilovebtc> do you guys know any pdf which describes every step to keep the system clean, safe and stable?
<javnut> I mean, on another users account
<javnut> that's a really good idea actually
<SuperLag> teward: question about those indicators. If assets that are provided with an application's source have a transparent background, why would they have a non-transparent background when they show up on the indicator section?
<SuperLag> teward: namely, like the leftmost icon on this screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/913175/tomighty_icon.png
<sacarlson> javnut: well I guess the same user can use multiple screens  You can use a display server like Xvfb for creating the virtual display and then run GNOME or another desktop
<ej> is the terminal where  i would use /configure?
<teward> ej: yes, after you `cd` to the path where the configure file is located
<SuperLag> ej: yes. In the same directory where you extracted your source code files. Keep in mind, that for most binaries, if you don't specify a prefix yourself the final product will go in /usr/local/bin/
<javnut> never used virtual displays
<ej> gg!! ty guys...
<javnut> I think the auto-clicker just running on another user's account is just simpler
<sacarlson> javnut: everything a windows app can do you can do from the command line in most cases, so I would look at that first.  but there has been times I recall I did web screen scraping that required a real browser
<ej> im soo new!!
<ej> grr..
<javnut> sacarlson: that's good info to know, but the learning curve for the payoff is too small
<sacarlson> javnut: in those cases it would have been nice to have it run in the background off the visible screen
<sacarlson> javnut: ya other option is to run it on a virtual box that you don't have to look at
<ej> agreed!
<javnut> doing it in another user's profile kind of does that
<ej> ok open terminal..where is /configure?
<sacarlson> javnut: even in another users account it still comes up on one of the video displays on the system.  so if you don't have that user setup to point it's output to virtual you will still see it I think
<javnut> sacarlson: see it how? I wouldn't see it unless I logged in I thought
<sacarlson> javnut: well to run an app with that users acount you would have to login.  and the app will need to output it's window to something
<ej> ok open terminal..where is /configure?
<javnut> that's ok, as long as it's not stealing focus from what I'm currently viewing
<teward> SuperLag: might be a bug in the notifiers - I am not a dev so I do not know why indicators do/don't do something...
<usuario_> hols
<sacarlson> javnut: I'm not sure if it would or not steel focus
<javnut> well I'll test right now
<ej> eyes on your own comp
<sacarlson> javnut: cool tell me how it goes
<zhousida> om26er zhou
<zhousida> zhou
<zhousida> hello
<ej> hey..
<sacarlson> javnut: this is what I should have know about when I was working with silenium to perform it headless http://www.installationpage.com/selenium/how-to-run-selenium-headless-firefox-in-ubuntu/
<zhousida> anyone
<daftykins> zhousida: either ask a support question or go somewhere else
<sacarlson> javnut: so it should be as easy as sudo Xvfb :10 -ac ; export DISPLAY=:10 ; run_your_gui_app ;   so another thing to try,  note I've never done this before
<zpertee> In need of some assistance, or at least a general pointing in the right direction...  I've installed 64-bit Ubuntu 15.04 from the daily build to my bay trail atom tablet.  However, system won't boot after install.  I need to install 32-bit efi bootloader from my installation media (live ubuntu usb).  Anyone know how to do this?
<sacarlson> zhousida: the answer is 47
<k1l> !+1 | zpertee
<k1l> !15.04 | zpertee
<ubottu> zpertee: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<ej> so i just extract my downloaded driver pkgs and thats it?
<zpertee> pretend I said 14.04.  The main question is how to install 32-bit efi bootloader from usb stick?
<teward> zpertee: except we can't 'pretend' - use #ubuntu+1
<sacarlson> zpertee: would the 32bit release not be an option?
<OerHeks> zpertee, not, uefi does not support 32 bit ubuntu
<ej> finally fixed bluetooth device..thanks for the help..// dang it!!
<OerHeks> see the uefi manual
<zpertee> I'll re-install with 14.04, but I'll have the same issue.  32-bit ubuntu is bios only.  64-bit is 64-bit uefi only.  what's a person to do if they need 32-bit uefi?  Use a different distro?
<ej> in terminal where is /configure plz..
<OerHeks> zpertee, no, use 64 bit or go back to the OS your vendor gave you
<periklis> hello world...somebody here
<periklis> ?
<daftykins> zpertee: no such thing as 32-bit EFI
<Fr0Zn> hello all
<ej> hi!!
<OerHeks> daftykins, only for windows ;-)
<daftykins> really 0o
<daftykins> ho-hum
<periklis> hello people...first time here so ...i m frm greece..
<daftykins> periklis: that's nice. do you have a support question?
<periklis> (i got peppermint 4 nd need help where should i go?_
<OerHeks> periklis, look at the peppermint site for the irc channel ?
<periklis> i thing nobody is there...(i m new to holl this)
<OerHeks> periklis, another reason to use ubuntu, no?
<Fr0Zn> periklis: yes we are there
<ej> is there a configure gui?
<periklis> ok which chnel should i enter?
<javnut> sacarlson: I'll see in aminute
<javnut> it took a bit of time to set up the new user
<vbnb66> how do i set up a transparent proxy with tor and ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ej configure gui for what?
<ej> my audio drivers
<ej> i unzipped
<ej> said i need to use /configure
<cfhowlett> periklis, for peppermint help, ask peppermint.  for ubuntu help, install ubuntu and ask.
<periklis> ok :P
<periklis> thnk
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Fr0Zn> ej: open your terminal and navigate to the folder and use the command
<OerHeks> ej you might need to install a few packages first
<Fr0Zn> ej: use oerHeks recommendation
<OerHeks> not sure why you need to download audiodrivers anyway
<ej> ty..ty.. ive installed everything..
<Fr0Zn> ej: np
<ej> realtek intergrated audio device
<javnut> sacarlson: yeah, it works
<javnut> simply getting another user to do it is fine
<sacarlson> javnut: cool case closed.
<sacarlson> javnut: but don't you still see the other users screen then?
<zpertee> OerHeks: Sorry I got a phone call and couldn't respond...  So, previously I did install 64-bit Ubuntu 14.04.  It would not boot.  My system only supports 32-bit uefi.  I don't want to run windows...  Is there anything that I can do to get ubuntu to work or is it IMPOSSIBLE?  Just need to make sure that I understand the bottom line...  Thanks.
<javnut> sacarlson: no, I lock his/(my) screen
<javnut> and their processes just run in the background
<zpertee> OerHeks: I see a grub-efi-ia32 package out there.  what's this for?
<sacarlson> javnut: oh ya I guess if you switch users that other users screens can still be running but you won't see them
<OerHeks> !uefi | zpertee i guess no go, sorry to tell you, read the manual ..
<ubottu> zpertee i guess no go, sorry to tell you, read the manual ..: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<javnut> pretty much
<ej> u folks r great ..thanks for the info
<ej> good day!!
<OerHeks> have fun ej
<zpertee> OerHeks: Thanks.  I don't mind putting time into something, but if it is impossible then I don't want to waste time either...
<ej> loving this!!
<sacarlson> zpertee: ya the processor mode in a UEFI environment can be either 32-bit (x86-32100, AArch32) or 64-bit (x86-64101, Itanium, and AArch64) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<alexa> hi! Is it possible to use built-in bluetooth for catching signal from wireless keyboard?
<OerHeks> alexa, wireless keyboard sometimes have their own receiver @ 2.4 khrz, others are bluetooth
<zpertee> In theory, if I can get a live USB drive with persistent share to work, then it seems like I could clone this drive to the internal hard drive and make a go of it.  No?
<li_lee> find /home/li/ -ctime 0 |grep 'grub' >$name    is wrong,why
<alexa> OerHeks: first I'll check what frequency this one uses
<OerHeks> alexcheck if it is a bluetooth device, if not, no go
<alexa> OerHeks: it's 2.4GHz
<alexa> OerHeks: I cannot tell if it is bluetooth or not. There is nothing about it in manuals
<OerHeks> alexthere you go, you answered your Q yourself.
<OerHeks> use the dongle/reciever that comes with the keyboard
<alexa> OerHeks: so, it's not bluetooth? :(
<alexa> OerHeks: broken
<sacarlson> zpertee: seems I still see a bug in ubuntu for install from uefi so look how these guys did it http://www.rkblog.rk.edu.pl/w/p/how-cool-lenovo-flex-10-netbook-and-how-install-linux-32-bit-uefi-system/
<OerHeks> sacarlson, i read more of those attempts, the problem then is: drivers for some hardware ..
<sacarlson> OerHeks: bummer
<OerHeks> jups
<pyoor> Hi all.  Odd question - Trying to configure the moka icons for my system.  I set them within unity tweak (on Ubuntu 14.04) but they're not being applied.  Any idea where to look in order to troupleshoot?
<OerHeks> pyoor, did you try logout/login ?
<pyoor> OerHeks: I did, yes.
<pyoor> what's odd is that they worked for a period of time, then after an update disappeared
<pyoor> I've made sure the repo is installed and the package as well but still no luck
<pyoor> I'm new to unity so not entirely sure where I might check
<OerHeks> pyoor, odd, also on their site they claim "To fully experience Moka, it is recommended that you also install Faba Icon Theme." http://mokaproject.com/moka-icon-theme/download/
<zsoc> I'm on trusty and have a bunch of old custom stuff stuck from saucy chilling out - it all falls under the "mesa" meta package - but I can't use this package name to remove/purge via apt. Is there some other way I can remove all 30 packages associated with "mesa" without manually typing them all in? Also is there a simple way I can remove all of the stuck "candidates" so dkpg/apt doesn't get confused when I go to reinstall from trusty repos?
<asido> how to check if certain installed package is for arch x86 or x64?
<zsoc> asido, sudo apt-cache policy <package name> should show the arch of the repo it was installed from, i think.
<zsoc> asido, sorry - apt-cache doesn't require sudo
<OerHeks> asido, install synaptic, that is a detailed softwarecenter.
<OerHeks> zsoc +1
<asido> zsoc, that worked
<zsoc> OerHeks, sorry - i just slipped in for a moment - i forgot about the non-CLI-centric approach to user help here xD
<asido> OerHeks, it's headless machine
<vbnb66> when i try to use transparent proxying i get this error.    Socks version 71 not recognized. (Tor is not an http proxy.)
<vbnb66> wtf???
<OerHeks> !language | vbnb66 please
<ubottu> vbnb66 please: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zsoc> vbnb66, that isn't a question - try formulating your problem in a way that someone can help you. the first google result for your 'error' states "This is not of concern. This is a bug in arm." ~
<vbnb66> i have googled it but none of it makes any sense
<vbnb66> i need help setting up transparent proxying
<RustinCohle> Hi guys, Ubuntu MATE 14.04 LTS just released, do you think this is more stable and fast than Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with gnome-session-flashback?
<popey> RustinCohle: how do you define "stable"?
<RustinCohle> no crash
<popey> RustinCohle: I'm sure they both crash a bit from time to time.
<popey> RustinCohle: i have no experience with gnome session flashback though, sorry
<mad_> If I started an update with do-release-upgrade and the ssh session died, in a new sesson apt-get claims, that there is still a process running in the background. Can I somehow re-attach to the update process?
<dfcnvt> How do you make it a position at 1/4th or 1/3rd column to move a window via hot-key? I can only make it 1/2 column or whole column.   (Crtl + Alt + KeypadNum) KeypadNum can be 1, 3, 7, 9 or 8, 2, 4, 6 or 5
<hateball> mad_: check if there's a running screen process, iirc it do-release-upgrade launches one...
<frfr> hi, my xubuntu 14.10 64 bits doesnt automatically cycle to the next available internet connection
<frfr> im not using a different computer
<frfr> and the BIOS keeps reseting itself to 01:00:00 every time I turn it on
<NoName> how to install skype on ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<NoName> help me
<NoName> nobady????
<k1l> NoName: activate partner repo, then update package list, then install skype package
<Danielss89_> Hi
<Tobias[L]> Noname: keep calm, most people here need up to hours to answer and also do as k1l said
<OerHeks> NoName go into softwarecenter > edit > sources, and enable 3th party repo, then you can install skype
<Danielss89_> I've exported a var in my .bashrd and when i do 'echo $var' it works
<Danielss89_> however, if i do ssh 'root@178.62.239.179 "echo $var"' it's empty
<Danielss89_> why is that?
<Tobias[L]> Danielss89_: i think because ssh'ing opens up a new tty or something akin to this process
<Pici> Danielss89_: because you are running that command instead of your login shell.
<NoName> thanks
<Danielss89_> Pici Tobias[L]  ok, can i set it so it works with my command too?
<NoName> skype : rely on: skype-bin
<NoName> h
<Tobias[L]> Danielss89_: write it into a file and read it from there XD i know no real workaround for this
<Pici> Danielss89_: /36
<Pici> ugh.
<NoName> \help
<Tobias[L]> !info skype-bin | Noname
<ubottu> Noname: Package skype-bin does not exist in utopic
<Tobias[L]> !info skype-bin:i386 | Noname
<ubottu> Noname: Package skype-bini386 does not exist in utopic
<Tobias[L]> well synaptic lists the right package for me ... install synaptic first nonamae
<Tobias[L]> NoName: *
<Danielss89_> Pici /36 =
<k1l> NoName: ok. can you tell more info? which ubuntu, what error exactly? etc etc
<Pici> Danielss89_: I pressed the wrong keys at the wrong time ;)
<Danielss89_> ah :D
<NoName> 14.04 LTS 64bit
<Tobias[L]> k1l: the package skype-bin is i386 only, the app store likely doesnt find it, synaptic does
<Guest46760> Hello?  o_o
<k1l> NoName: please run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal and put all into a pastebin and show the link here
<NoName> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<k1l> NoName: then please do "sudo apt-get install skype" and show what here as pastebin
<NoName> ok i try
<Tobias[L]> k1l: why so much effort? NoName: install "synaptic"
<OerHeks> Tobias[L], for any errors i presume
<Tobias[L]> OerHeks: come again? XD
<k1l> Tobias[L]: we cant know what PPAs etc interfer there. so looking at the rootcause will cost 2 minutes but doesnt waste 2hours looking in the wrong direction
<Tobias[L]> k1l: i know what interferes: ubuntus app store not able to find the skype-bin:i386 package while synaptic forces it to be installed, 2 minutes and done
<OerHeks> "Problem in skype-bin
<OerHeks> The problem cannot be reported:
<OerHeks> This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again."
<Rory> Hey just a quick one. I often use the "^foo^bar" syntax in bash to replace the first occurence of foo with bar. How can I replace *all* occurences of foo with bar from the last command
<Tobias[L]> OerHeks: skype is broken since microsoft took it, glad i switched a long time ago
<GStoyk> switched to what?
<OerHeks> Tobias[L], it is not.
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Tobias[L]> GStoyk: Irc, XMPP, Telegram for less knowing users and pgp-encrypted-email
<ToBeFree> Tobias[L]: Skype still works perfectly
<PCatinean> Hello everyone, running ubuntu 13.10 and I open up a pdf and I get: To view the full contents of this document, you need a later version of the PDF viewer. You can upgrade
<PCatinean> to the latest version of Adobe Reader from www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
<Tobias[L]> i didnt said it was "broken" in "it doesnt let you chat"
<ToBeFree> Tobias[L]: also, if you think that privacy or whatever became *worse* by the acquisition, you seem to be pretty bad informed about the past of Skype
<PCatinean> also pdfinfo return this
<PCatinean> http://hastebin.com/ivewezuzih.avrasm
<OerHeks> Tobias[L], wrong again.
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to find what modules nginx-extras and nginx-full provide ?
<leeyaa> i need nginx minifying module
<ToBeFree> leeyaa: try apt info nginx-extras
<GStoyk> Tobias: I was unaware of a pgp gui that works with the current ubuntu
<ToBeFree> er
<Tobias[L]> GStoyk: why gui?
<ToBeFree> I was sure it was "info". Give me a moment O.o^^
<Tobias[L]> ToBeFree: did i say i ever thought it has privacy in the first place?
<ToBeFree> "show". :D
<Pici> leeyaa, ToBeFree: apt-cache show nginx-extras
<GStoyk> because its pretty
<ToBeFree> yeah, I mixed it up with NickServ. :D
<Tobias[L]> GStoyk: but the command line version works without a flaw XD
<GStoyk> i am not skilled enough
<ToBeFree> Tobias[L]: "since microsoft took it," and "glad i switched a long time ago"
<ToBeFree> Tobias[L]: that at least *seems* to imply you think it became worse
<leeyaa> hm no minify module
<leeyaa> damn
<ToBeFree> leeyaa: you can try to use the subs_filter stuff
<leeyaa> ToBeFree: no idea how to use it
<ToBeFree> leeyaa: you can use it to replace, e.g., newlines with something else or nothing
<ToBeFree> leeyaa: or you could look for HTML comments using regex matching, and remove them
<Tobias[L]> ToBeFree: for me it did, the mobile version cleared my battery in minutes while the linux version began to had its features chopped right after (no video  calls, group chat problems and way more) while everything worked (mostly) flawlessly on  Windows. but as said i switched, every person important to me either did before or slowly changed too so... it doesnt matter to me anymore what happens with
<Tobias[L]> skype
<ToBeFree> Tobias[L]: afaik, Video calls and group chats work fine under Linux too. But I'm happy that you found something that fits your needs.
<Tobias[L]> ToBeFree: it does now
<k1l> the user with the skype issue doesnt answer since some time so please put that discussion into #ubuntu-offtopic. thanks. ToBeFree Tobias[L]
<NoName> i cant install skype
<k1l> NoName: where are the pastebins?
<OerHeks> Noname what error did you get?
<k1l> !paste | NoName
<ubottu> NoName: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NoName> skype-bin
<NoName> or libqtwebkit4:i386
<k1l> NoName: did you understand what i asked you some minutes ago?
<Tobias[L]> i still say just install synaptic and install skype via that but well have fun trying to fix
<NoName> no ,i am a chinese
<Guest5033> русские есть?
<k1l> !cn | NoName
<ubottu> NoName: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<OerHeks> NoName, ah, that explains, China does not want you to use skype :-)
<k1l> !ru | Guest5033
<ubottu> Guest5033: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<NoName> ok  thank u
<PCatinean> anyone please?
<ToBeFree> PCatinean: maybe re-ask if it got lost
<PCatinean> Hello everyone, running ubuntu 13.10 and I open up a pdf and I get: To view the full contents of this document, you need a later version of the PDF viewer. You can upgrade
<PCatinean> to the latest version of Adobe Reader from www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
<PCatinean> also pdfinfo return this:
<PCatinean> http://hastebin.com/ivewezuzih.avrasm
<hudlee> How do I restart the networking in 14.04? Tried a few ways in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1301015
<hudlee> but couldn't get any of them to work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301015 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Networking does not restart" [High,Confirmed]
<hudlee> (without restarting)
<OerHeks> PCatinean, 13.10 is EOL, upgrade please
<k1l> PCatinean: 13.10 is end of life. please upgrade and see if that issue is still there
<PCatinean> OerHeks, tried in it ubuntu 14.10 and still not working
<PCatinean> freshly ugraded and installed
<ToBeFree> PCatinean: with which program?
<PCatinean> will update thix box soon
<PCatinean> the standard I guess
<Tobias[L]> PCatinean: install an alternative program like evince
<ToBeFree> PCatinean: try evince or okular
<PCatinean> tried it and still no luck
<ToBeFree> isn't the original Adobe Reader available for Linux somehow? I'd try using that, if possible, and maybe checking if there's actually something the other readers won't see. And then maybe file a feature request for the free readers
<ToBeFree> (try Wine if it's not natively available)
<Tobias[L]> ToBeFree: PCatinea: i fancy Foxit installed with wine
<NoName> no,#ubuntu-cn, nobody help me
<PCatinean> I should give wine a spin, never tried it even since using ubuntu
 * ToBeFree suppresses a comment on that
<ToBeFree> afaik, someone can manually add such a message to a PDF file, with some kind of IF-condition; maybe it's just a wrong message
<k1l> NoName: than show the logs i asked for in a pastebin so we can help you
<k1l> come on, using a pdf viewer in wine? m(
<ToBeFree> k1l: for debugging purposes ^.^ at least if you're referring to my suggestion
<Tobias[L]> ToBeFree: Foxit is the only program i can use to print PDF files as picture, my printer wont handle any kind of postscript
<ToBeFree> Adobe has that function too, I'm sometimes using it
<vbnb66> so how do i use privoxy with tor?
<Tobias[L]> ToBeFree: k1l: to watch i have pdf.js and evince
<periklis> someone with free time to give a  hand plz?
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: you tell privoxy to use a SOCKS5 connection to your Tor instance at 127.0.0.1, port e.g. 9050
<vbnb66> i want to be able to use tor as a http proxy
<vbnb66> how do i do that?
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: yeah, you would then use privoxy as http proxy which uses Tor to anonymize the traffic. Note that Firefox and probably many others are well able to natively use Tor SOCKS5 instead of a HTTP proxy
<Rory> Hey just a quick one. I often use the "^foo^bar" syntax in bash to replace the first occurence of foo with bar. How can I replace *all* occurences of foo with bar from the last command
<roboteer_> yo wassup homie g's
<vbnb66> ok, what do i put into the config file
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: also, you might want to use the Tor browser bundle or even Tails linux if this is for web surfing, as there are some issues that might weaken your anonymity else
<PCatinean> okular failed me as well
<PCatinean> ;(
<ToBeFree> https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en https://tails.boum.org/
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: the config file should have comments that give an example; try searching for "port" in that file
<vbnb66> i cant get the bundle to install on ubuntu
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: well, then *that*'s your issue, not the privoxy thing
<vbnb66> what about socks5?
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: let's try to fix that :)
<vbnb66> tor runs fine
<Tobias[L]> PCatinean: could the pdf file be maliciously made to only run "properly" under a reader it can infect?
<vbnb66> just not the gui
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: would it be okay if we try to get your Tor browser bundle running? Because you seem to actually want that and asked for a kind of workaround :)
<Tobias[L]> vbnb66: The old tor gui got replaced, vidalia doesnt really run anymore
<PCatinean> Tobias[L], not excluded, even though it's from the tax officials
<vbnb66> yea, thats right
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: you mean Vidalia? Hmm; could you try to explain what exactly happens when you start the bundle? Do you get any error messages? Are you starting the bundle from the command line?
<vbnb66> its just cmd line i think
<vbnb66> it runs fine
<Tobias[L]> PCatinean: XD definitely malicious XDXDXD open it inside firefox (native pdf.js viewer), if it doesnt work there try a reader inside wine
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: I'll download the newest bundle now and try to run it, give me a moment :) Been some time since I've been using it
<vbnb66> then i get this error, when i try and use it as a http proxy.   Socks version 71 not recognized. (Tor is not an http proxy.)
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: with which program exactly are you trying to use it as proxy?
<vbnb66> wget and a few others
<ToBeFree> ah
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: try torify
<ToBeFree> torify wget http://whatever
<ToBeFree> (might not be installed; try installing it using apt-get install torify tor)
<vbnb66> torify is now just a wrapper around torsocks(1) for backwards compatibility. Usage: /usr/bin/torify [-hv] <command> [<options>...]
<vbnb66> torsocks is installed
<ToBeFree> ah
<ToBeFree> well then try torsocks :)
<vbnb66> ok
<ToBeFree> (that might depend on the standalone Tor daemon to run without special configuration; if it fails to connect to Tor, try installing the system's tor package, using apt-get)
<vbnb66> im trying to torsocks through wine
<vbnb66> get this error
<vbnb66> libtorsocks(8715): WARNING: The symbol res_send() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_send() with the reported error: Not Found
<ToBeFree> hmm
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: so wget works now, and wine is the next problem we're trying to fix? :)
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: which program in Wine is it, by the way?
<Sohail-Ahmed> I have a little problem. I have a network printer over a lan. now I have a wifi adapter connected to that lan and my laptop is connected to that wifi adapter through wifi. Can I send a print to that printer? ( the printer does not support wireless connection)
<radxabrickedrock> this is such a difficult version of lubuntu to have on a raxda rock i really wish i could figure out how to boot it with q4os maybe, or zorin lite, i cant click anything its all just fake click, and grey non options
<roboteer_> pr
<roboteer_> hello
<roboteer_> ???
<roboteer_> nan
<roboteer_> mum
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: theoretically, WiFi should behave (with IPs etc.) exactly like a normal wired LAN connection
<roboteer_> sis
<vbnb66> theres a few i want to try
<unopaste> roboteer_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<vbnb66> can u torsocks through wine?
<radxabrickedrock> i gotta set up wine on your own its good practice, i need some wine
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: which program in Wine, and do you mean "wine through torsocks"? I'm unsure what exactly you're trying to do
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: Thanks for responding. Any resource? so that I can make it happen.
<vbnb66> theres a few i want to try
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: I sadly have no resources in mind about this :D If there's something you'd do if the printer had a WiFi connection, it should simply work, I think - but I'm saying that as someone who failed to get a WiFi-enabled printer working :s
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: which exactly did you try when you got the error
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: Sorry but printer is not wifi
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: is it still possible?
<Sohail-Ahmed> printer is connected over a lan.
<ToBeFree> vbnb66: and which command exactly did you enter
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed, sorry, I thought you managed to wifi-enable a printer which normally has no WiFi but just a wired LAN connection. If you managed to do that, it should work as if there was a LAN connection, I would think without having tried it or knowing the exact situation
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: it *does* work via wired LAN, you've tried that?
<tafa2> could someone tell me what this actually does? :)
<tafa2> echo "tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: yes its working on the lan.
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: I tried to search for a network printer over my wifi connection, but it failed to bring it up.
<Rory> I found the answer in another channel:   !!:gs/foo/bar/
<ToBeFree> tafa2: I'm not an expert. To me it looks like it adds a partition which is going to be available by default, a temporary partition (tmpfs) at /dev/shm ... but waiting for someone with more knowledge about fstab should be a good thing :D
<tafa2> thanks ToBeFree
<ToBeFree> tafa2: do you expect it to do something specific?
<ToBeFree> no problem^^
<carif> do debs record where programs will log to if the configuration file is unchanged? my guess is "no"
<zykotick9> tafa2: ToBeFree is correct
<tafa2> No im reading through a security tutorial/blogpost and someone mentioned that is a good step by not sure what it did...
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: is the WiFi allowing peer communication? I know some routers that allow the admin to disable WiFi clients talking to each other
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: that'd be the only thing I could think of here; again, I am completely unexperienced with that stuff and can just guess :/
<tafa2> zykotick9 any point to it?
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: would you plz elaborate peer communication over wifi?
<zykotick9> tafa2: that i'm not sure of.  my /dev/shm is empty...  no idea what that actually does, other then putting a tmpfs there?  i've never run across /dev/shm before?!?
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: you'd need to be able to connect to your printer's IP in your LAN via WiFi. Some routers can forbid that, if they are configured to forbid that
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree:  But how can I get the ip of my network printer when its dhcp configured?
<ToBeFree> tafa2: zykotick9: I haven't yet read through it, but maybe this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/what-is-devshm-and-its-practical-usage.html helps
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: I'd really just check if it responds to pings: fping -g 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.255  (for example) to ping all clients in that range
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: what's your computer's  LAN IP?
<tafa2> thank ToBeFree ill check it out
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: try the "ifconfig" command, maybe pastebin the output
<ToBeFree> you're welcome :)
<Carolina> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: 192.168.9.5
<Carolina> hello
<ToBeFree> hi Carolina, can we help you somehow^^
<Carolina> hi
<radmatt> can anyone english lend me 5 minutes? Trying to pen this ubuntu box
<Carolina> yesss
<zykotick9> ToBeFree: thanks.  TIL.  tafa2 so you might want to check with "mount" if that is already setup tmpfs (mine was).
<ToBeFree> Carolina: if you're just looking for a nice place to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat or whatever :) Else, feel free to specify your question ^.^
<PCatinean> aparently this pdf works only in acrobat reader in windows
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: installing the program fping
<ToBeFree> ah right, it's not shipped by default
<ToBeFree> also install nmap while you're at it
<ToBeFree> we might need to do portscanning to find that thing. lol
<Carolina> byeee :)
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: nmap and fping installed
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: ah, now I saw the line with your computer's IP :D Do you know the IP of another computer too? Maybe of your router, e.g. 192.168.9.1, or of someone else having a computer in your network?
<ToBeFree> great :)
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: or maybe you even know what range IPs in your LAN can be in, that would be what I'm looking for
<ToBeFree> :)
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: also, are you the person who set up the router? The router admin might have a way to show all WiFi clients attached to them, with their IPs and MACs
<OerHeks> ToBeFree, that is a good start indeed
<ToBeFree> referring to what line, sorry? :D
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: 4 are alive. 1, 3, 7, 25
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: all at 192.168.9.x?
<Sohail-Ahmed> yes
<ToBeFree> one moment
<lacrymology> I'm running an ubuntu server 12.04, and python-virtualenv seems not to be available
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: np, you are already very helpful
<OerHeks> to get into the router and find attached networkdevices , also this might be a help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: okay, then let's try
<ToBeFree> fping -g 192.168.9.1 192.168.9.255 | grep alive
<ToBeFree> ah, I'll add that page to my bookmarks, that will be a nice page to link to in many cases - thanks! :D
<ToBeFree> (maybe it even helps me to get mine working one day. lol)
<lacrymology> if I try to run virtualenv I get `you can install it by typing apt-get install python-virtualenv`, but if I try to install it I get package 'python-virtualenv' has no installation candidate
<OerHeks> lacrymology, should be > http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/python-virtualenv
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: same but one addition, 19 is also alive
<lacrymology> OerHeks: what "should be"?
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: so now 1, 3, 7, 25, 19
<ToBeFree> Oh, I see, fping uses the error output for the unreachable lines. That's inconvenient and breaks my grep command a bit... at least it won't *only* show the ones which are alive. But if it works anyway, nice :)
<OerHeks> lacrymology, come on, what url did i post?
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: I guess 19 might be either your mobile phone or your printer. :D
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: we could try to find out:
<ToBeFree> sudo nmap -sS -A  192.168.9.19
<ToBeFree> (might take some time to run)
<lacrymology> OerHeks: I understand what you typed, but WHAT should be that? should I wget that? should I apt-add-repository that?
<ToBeFree> I just got used to -sS for whatever reason, it might be unneeded. It should work like that, but maybe -sS is not needed. It just specified the kind of portscanning done. The -A is the important thing
<ToBeFree> maybe even try both, with -sS and without
<lacrymology> OerHeks: should I navigate into that from my cell phone and then copy it through ftp to the server?
<OerHeks> lacrymology, it should be available without doing something special, can you pastebin the output of the complete error?
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: wait plz. it has runned instantly. I need to show you output in paste bin
<lacrymology> OerHeks: sure, give me 2 minutes, I'm giving apt-get update a second chance
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: ok sure :)
<ToBeFree> I'm unsure what this is about, but apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade can't be wrong
<ToBeFree> ^.^
<ToBeFree> especially the latter tends to fix some problems sometimes
<lacrymology> hmpf.. is there a way to somewhat automatically re-select the apt sources? it's pointing to us.archive.ubuntu and I'm in freaking malaysia
<daftykins> desktop ubuntu? yes go to settings and software and sources
<danileigh79> How do I find a duplicate PPA and delete it?
<lacrymology> daftykins: no, server
<daftykins> danileigh79: check /etc/apt/sources.list + /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<danileigh79> daftykins: thanks
<ObrienDave> lacrymology, you can search for the nearest/best server near you
<ObrienDave> source, other. performs a search of servers
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: sorry for the delay, I have to shift to my laptop, since I was on my desktop initially. http://pastebin.com/ZA3rkXDD
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: hey, no problem :)
 * ToBeFree looks at that one, also did you know http://paste.ubuntu.com exists? :)
<baxos> Hello guys, I've tried to add text tag to grub so when booting into ubuntu i will be booted into tty1 instead of tty7. And it works fine. But when i after that do startx it starts login screen but then just hangs.. Any ideas?
<PurityLake> Hey, would anyone be able to help me with problems I'm having with kernel modules
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: I think its my tablet. runing the scan over 7
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: ok :)
<daftykins> ObrienDave: that's not available in server, though :)
<ObrienDave> ooooooo
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: for 7 http://pastebin.com/XL0bKQeq
<ToBeFree> if all scanned ports are closed, there are two possibilities: 1) The printer listens on a port we didn't scan for; to be entirely sure we'd need to add -p1-65535 to the nmap line, and -T4 or even -T5 to survive waiting for that... or it's simply not the printer and it would be wasted time anyway. It would be surprising me if it didn't listen on one of the checked 1000 ports
 * ToBeFree looks
<ObrienDave> daftykins, i'll have to study server. i got one last week :)
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: there's a SSH daemon running on that device O.o
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: is that a server / your linux machine with a SSH server you manually added?
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: wait
<daftykins> lacrymology: did you find a solution yet?
<daftykins> lacrymology: make a backup of your /etc/apt/sources.list then use this - http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: its my laptop.
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: ah ok^^
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: 25 is taking too much time
<zykotick9> baxos: i wouldn't expect startx to start a login screen (DM), it should be starting a DE or WM.  Look into creating a ~/.xinitrc or better a ~/.xsession with your DE/WM specified like "exec FOO_DE".  good luck.
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: I'm afraid the connection might simply be not working if we don't even see the printer, but there is also the other possibility that the printer doesn't respond to pings
<ToBeFree> We could now check - instead of pinging - who has their printer ports listening
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: and printer is responding while scaning the ip 25 from my laptop
<ToBeFree> :o
<ToBeFree> hey really? Did it do something?
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: I think we have found the ip
<daftykins> baxos: never use startx, it's sudo service lightdm start
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: in any case, I'd wait for the scan to complete, even if it takes some time :)
<zykotick9> daftykins: is there any reason ubuntu has gone anti-startx?
<daftykins> zykotick9: nothing official i know about, i've just seen it said - and seen people break things with it :)
<baxos> daftykins alright i'll check it out =)
<HeyMan7> .
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: this is my printer. see for yourself http://pastebin.com/T1UV2U4n
<ToBeFree> \o/
<ToBeFree> 515/tcp  open  printer?  <--- try using that one maybe :D 192.168.9.25, port 515
<ToBeFree> (now nobody can say nmap hasn't got its legitimate not-even-pentesting use cases. =P)
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: I am sorry for being noob, but at this point I don't know what to write in the host box of network search for printers apart from 192.168.9.25
<OerHeks> Sohail-Ahmed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Printing_from_Ubuntu and use 192.168.9.25 ?
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: OerHeks: May latop has found the printer and has also installed the driver itself. But now the problem is that printer is dhcp configured. How can I make/add this printer permentaly. Do I need to make printer static?
<OerHeks> Sohail-Ahmed, yes, static is preferable, i think your router can do this.
<ToBeFree> OerHeks: theoretically I guess your router already even does this
<ToBeFree> sorry, I meant Sohail-Ahmed
<ToBeFree> :D
<applepi> Hi all, I'm working on an ARMHF ubuntu image..  I'm starting with the .img from the website, but is there a way I can chroot into it and apt-get/update some things so I don't have to do it on-boot on every board?
<OerHeks> applepi, you might want to ask this in #ubuntu-arm
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: at least until you reboot it (the router, not the printer) - but yeah, try using the router's configuration interface (I think at 192.168.9.1) to set that up. Should be possible somehow
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: I am sorry, what does that mean. my printer is configured to be a dhcp. Does my router keep it static????
<applepi> OerHeks: okay, thanks.
<ToBeFree> Sohail-Ahmed: it normally should, a bit. I'd expect it to do so, but explicitly telling your router to use a static IP for that MAC address will be better
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: to make my printer static, I have to use the printer's lcd. I know that.
<hotelcalifornia> hey guys
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: oh great for that mac address thing
<daftykins> ToBeFree: DHCP reservation is terribly unreliable :P unless you enjoy rebooting everything regularly
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: to bind the mac adress with the ip
<hotelcalifornia> need some ubuntu assistance over here!
<daftykins> hotelcalifornia: can't help you until you ask a question
<hotelcalifornia> how come i keeo getting *error your not a channel operator* on my irc client..
<vbnb66> trying polipo, but that doesnt work either
<OerHeks> hotelcalifornia, what command did you do to get that?
<Sohail-Ahmed> ToBeFree: Thanks for solving my problem. God bless you!!!!
<hotelcalifornia> nothing i just chat and it does it ... odd
<OerHeks> hotelcalifornia, then you 'just chat operator actions'
<lacrymology> OerHeks: it simply says "E: Unable to locate package python-virtualenv"
<hotelcalifornia> what do you mean
<temp> I need some hlp please. When trying to install some apps via Software center (that have a "buy" button) I get the error message: "Failure to purchase app" despite them being free (!?). How do I fix this?
<daftykins> hotelcalifornia: do you have an actual ubuntu question?
<hotelcalifornia> yeah im just trying to figure this out first gimme a sec
<daftykins> hotelcalifornia: ok, feel free to ask general IRC questions in #freenode
<temp> I need some hlp please. When trying to install some apps via Software center (that have a "buy" button) I get the error message: "Failure to purchase app" despite them being free (!?). How do I fix this?
<acer> I have an Acer Aspire 5000 with the Briadcin BCN4318 WiFi adapter.  Should I say more?
<pbx> acer, if you have a question you should ask it
<pbx> temp, does it offer any detail?
<temp> No one who can help me with my problem? :(
<acer> pbx: How do I get the Broadcom BCM4318 to work?
<temp> pbx:  all I get is: "Failure in the purchase process. Sorry, something went wrong. Your payment has been cancelled". Despite it being free and all...
<pbx> acer, ask the room, not me.  say more about what doesn't work, what you've tried, what ubuntu version, any thing additional you've installed, whether you know the hardware is good...
<hutch> Hi I have a problem. Software & Updates entries have blank check boxes which I can't change, so I don't think they are activated. I have checked /etc/apt/sources-list and save. All looks ok
<pbx> temp, if you can install it via apt on the command line i'd try that next
<acer>  How do I get the Broadcom BCM4318 to work?
<daftykins> !broadcom | acer
<ubottu> acer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hutch> I'm using 14.10
<temp> pbx: I don't really know how to do that though :) But I'll try
<hutch> I tried to load irssi from software centre but no entry appeared. It should have as I have universe
<acer> I have installed the open-source firmware-b43-installer package and I still get "no wireless extensions".
<hateball> acer: Did you reboot after doing so?
<l0rdn1x> I need to file a bug report against Unity,  The menu's keep dissapearing
<acer> hateball: Yes
 * NeoGeo64 dislikes Unity.  That's why NeoGeo64 uses Mint and still enjoys the software repos.
<l0rdn1x> conky & unity do not play together.
<daftykins> NeoGeo64: that's nice, but this channel isn't for Mint
<daftykins> !mint | NeoGeo64
<ubottu> NeoGeo64: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<NeoGeo64> l0rdn1x: That's because Unity is a bastardization of what a desktop UI should be.  IMO.
 * NeoGeo64 also uses Ubuntu but without Unity
<daftykins> NeoGeo64: this is a support channel. you can take your opinions to #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to share them
<NeoGeo64> Unity is for folks who are computer n00bs, no offense.. it is nice but it gets in the way for me.
<NeoGeo64> daftykins: Ok, sorry
<acer> I have installed b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer
<squirtle_51> I'm currently running Ubuntu Mate. It uses lightdm-gtk-greeter. How can I add network-manager to the greeter?
 * NeoGeo64 will field any questions he knows answers to
<Naphatul_> what's ubuntu doing to my core dumps?
<hyde> Does uck work with Ubuntu 14.04? Just trying it out, just asking to save some time, if it is an excercise in futility...
<Naphatul_> where does it put them?
<hyde> running on 14.04, using 14.04 Ubuntu desktop iso imag as base
<l0rdn1x> It's been giving me nothing but problems all day yesterday now again today,  here is a screenshot,  the name of the program keeps disspearing..http://i.imgur.com/LoMGOd4.png
<acer> I read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_driver_.28Open-source.29 and find that there is some conflict between the Boradcom driver modules but it is not clear to me exactly what conflicts with what and which package needs to be installed and which needs to be un-instaled to make the BCM4318 work.  And then there is the firmware issue, (what firmware needs to be installed, if 
<Naphatul_> where does ubuntu put my coredumps?
<acer> If there is another set of instructions I should look at for the BCM4318, please direct me.
<hyde> Naphatul_: have you tried ulimit -c ?
<Naphatul_> hyde: no, why would i need to do that?
<hyde> Naphatul_: to get core dumps
<hyde> I mean, to get the actual core files
<hyde> by default they are probably disabled (they usually are, so every crashing progam does not fill your HD with core files...)
<tgm4883> Naphatul_: are they not in /var/crash/ ?
<Naphatul_> untill now they've been in the working directory, with previous versions of ubuntu and other distros
<Naphatul_> so ulimit -c will set it to the previous behaviour permanently?
<hyde> Naphatul_: no, only in current shell
<hyde> and, just noting, that's generic unix/bash thing, so maybe you are talking about something else
<Naphatul_> hyde: this is default behaviour on other distros aswell? it used to be that it dumped the core in the working directory
<Naphatul_> anyway i can't find my coredump in /var/crash
<ravi_> need help regarding linux
<Naphatul_> even man 5 core says it's created in the current directory by default
<l0rdn1x> ravi_, go for it
<ravi_> I am not able to see my files and folders in download folder
<zykotick9> Naphatul_: you might and to see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494590 they use "ulimit -c unlimited".  good luck.
<zykotick9> s/and to see/want to see/
<l0rdn1x> ravi_, Can you explain in more detail?
<l0rdn1x> ravi_, is it saying permission denied?
<apb1963> W: Failed to fetch http://apt.fuzebox.com/apt/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)   ../sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9074852/
<ravi_> i used esikalt dc++ to download files from lan sharing but when i used linux dcpp and downloaded file the download folder showed only the latest file downloaded
<vertak> I have a noob question on partitions.
<vertak> I recently tried to move a a roughly 1TB tar.gz file from a backup drive to my 14.04 machine.
<vertak> My 14.04 machine has 4 hard drives, sda, sdb, sdc, and sdd. The sda disk has my Windows 8 data, and sdb has my Ubuntu OS and some other data on it.
<vertak> all the disks are roughly 500GB large.
<vertak> I'm using LVM, so I assumed that when I tried to move the 1TB over Ubuntu would be able to splay the data over the multiple disks, specifically sdc and sdd.
<l0rdn1x> no
<vertak> However the write failed, and then I realized that sdc and sdd weren't even mounted. I realized this by typing "mount" and seeing that only /dev/sdb1 showed up.
<l0rdn1x> From my understanding if you have a 1TB file, you need a drive that is 1TB in size or greater to hold that file.
<vertak> along with a bunch of other stuff in /sys/ and /run. So my question is, how do I get these drives to mount automatically, and is there a way for me to say "send my 1TB tar.gz file over to my 14.04 machine, but have it splay that data over multiple disks"?
<zykotick9> vertak: sidenote, a compressed .gz 1TB is kinda dangerous, if any part of that gets corrupted, you'll loose the whole thing.  just sayin'
<vertak> zykotick9: that makes a lot of sense, I didn't know I hsould be worried about it being corrupted.
<vertak> So then I should unpack it on the backup server, and then send it piecemeal from there to the different disks.
<zykotick9> vertak: justmoreinfo, with just a tar, you can safe some of the data sometimes, with gz no hope...
<apsey> sh
<vertak> So I try to do the following command:
<vertak> sudo mount /dev/sdc5 secondhd/ -t auto
<vertak> and it says:
<vertak> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<vertak> df -T
<acer> vertak: What filesystem is on sdc5?
<squinty> vertak:  might want to take a look in your menu for Disks.   you can see what you are mounting and mount from there
<acer> vertak: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<zykotick9> vertak: try putting the full path to secondhd/ like /foo/secondhd
<vertak> squinty: I'm running 14.04 server edition, so I don't have access to any GUI applications
<zykotick9> vertak: oops, also try taking the "-t auto" out
<vertak> acer: here's the output of your command
<vertak> Disk /dev/sdc: 640.1 GB, 640135028736 bytes
<vertak> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77825 cylinders, total 1250263728 sectors
<vertak> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<vertak> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<vertak> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<unopaste> vertak you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<zykotick9> !paste | vertak
<ubottu> vertak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acer> vertak: While you are waiting to be un-muted, look at the output of fdisk for yourself.  And as suggested by zykotick9, leave off the "-t auto"
<vertak> I'm sorry I did not know it would paste it as multiple messages.
<acer> vertak: pastebinit
<acer> vertak: Do NOT paste as multiple messages, use pastebin
<vertak> Here's the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<vertak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9075144/
<Andorin> Is ath9k_htc a reliable driver? I'm looking for a wifi usb dongle that will work OOTB with Linux and I'm considering one that uses ath9k_htc
<acer> vertak: Are we to assume sdc is a USB drive?
<vertak> acer: no, it's an internal hard drive.
<acer> vertak: Is it formatted
<vertak> though I'm not sure what the standard bus is for internal harddrives
<hyde> ok, uck is a bit... let's say it could use some serious love.
<vertak> I'm not sure what "formatted" specifically is. How do I check that/what does that exactly mean?
<acer> vertak: Did you try as zykotick9 suggested?
<acer> vertak:  "try taking the "-t auto" out"
<vertak> acer: yes, when I do "sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt/secondhd/" I get that I must specify a filesystem type
<vertak> blkid
<karab44> hello
<karab44> how to enable SLI in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<karab44> and later - How to check is SLI enabled?
<acer> vertak: You do know then that "auto" is not a filesystem type.  Right?
<vertak> acer: yes, I assumed it was an option that tells mount to try to guess what the filesysem is based on data within the block device.
<acer> vertak: it's not
<genii> It looks at partition info and tries to deduce from there the filesystem
<vertak> genii: OK, so by the fact that it can't detect the filesystem from the partition info, that suggests that the drive is formatted correctly.
<vertak> I meant isn't* formatted correctly.
<acer> vertak: Correct.  But did you try the mount command without "-t auto"?
<genii> vertak: The problem is you can have szay a partition which says it's something like NTFS or FAT32 LBA but it's actually formatted some other thing like ext4 , in that case it can't be automounted
<vertak> acer: yes, the output of running "sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt/secondhd/" was "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<genii> lunch, afk
<acer> vertak: Try ext3 or 4
<hyde> vertak: your /dev/sdc5 is LVM volume. read up on LVM... you need to hande it with LVM tools to expose the actual parititions, I think (don't ask me more, never played with it manually myself)
<acer> vertak: But it should auto-detect and mount it.
<acer> vertak: Are you sure it's not alreday mounted and in use?
<vertak> acer: I run it with "-t ext4", and it says "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc5" and then I look in syslog because it suggests to look there, and in syslog it says "can't find a valid FAT filesystem, can't find ext4 filesystem"
<vertak> it's definitely not mounted, because I type "mount" and nothing related to sdc or sdd shows up.
<acer> vertak: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<hyde> vertak: google for "lvm howto" or "lvm tutorial"
<acer> vertak: lvdisplay /dev/Vol  #And hit the tab key couple times
<acer> vertak: Or:  pvs
<albert> hey
<vertak> acer: will do. Just for more info. when I do "sudo lshw" and I look at the info for sdc and sdd, it says they're NTFS volumes.
<albert> its cool
<albert> 有中国人在吗
<vertak> which is strange because "sudo fdisk -l" seemed to suggests they were Linux under the System column of the info.
<albert> sudo fdisk -l
<zykotick9> vertak: you really can't rely on sda sdb sdc staying the same.  i believe often, what you are booting from will become sda, and everything else will shift (thus reason for using UUIDs/Labels)
<He4dShOt> hey guys
<He4dShOt> I just noticed that I don't have multi desktop anymore...is it normal?
<vertak> Where can i find the labels?
<zykotick9> vertak: blkid, but labels aren't used by default, you need to specify when creating the partition
<acer> vertak: lvdisplay /dev/Vol  #And hit the tab key couple times
<acer> vertak: sudo blkid
<vertak> acer: sudo blkid doesn't display any data about sdc or sdd disks
<vertak> acer: also, "lvdisplay /dev/sdc5" and "lvdisplay /dev/sda1" returns "Volume group ___ not found"
<He4dShOt> I don't use multi desktop that often so I don't know if it's gone in 14.10 or if it's not working for me
<acer> vertak: lvdisplay /dev/Vol  #And hit the tab key couple times
<squinty> He4dShOt: in unity > system settings > appearance > enable workspaces (optional > add show desktop.....)
<eb0t> hey does anyone know what kb means
<squinty> He4dShOt: 14.04 but would imagine similar in 14.10
<eb0t> i was going to install a package and someone said it was really made for kb
<eb0t> whatever that means
<OerHeks> ab0, ask that someone?
<eb0t> i asked and they didnt reply
<He4dShOt> squinty, thank you
<He4dShOt> I wonder when it was disabled
<acer> vertak: (The Tab key is your friend.)
<vertak> acer: nothing happens. I type "sudo lvdisplay /dev/Vol" and then hit tab multiple times and nothing happens.
<OerHeks> eb0t, how do we tell?
<vertak> acer: lol.
<eb0t> i was thinking of trying xmonad and they said it was made for kb
<karab44> How to enable SLI on Ubuntu?
<eb0t> i said kb waht is that ...and they didnt respond
<squinty> He4dShOt:  I had to toggle on in 14.04 not sure about previous versions to be honest
<vertak> I don't know what to say, lvdisplay doesn't do anything for me. it can't find ANY of the logical volumes on my machine, even the sda and sdb disks which are mounted.
<acer> vertak: http://linux.die.net/man/8/lvdisplay
<zykotick9> vertak: are you sure it's LVM?
<acer> vertak: -a  ?
<OerHeks> eb0t, don't know, xnomad is just another window manager
<acer> zykotick9: fdisk tells him it is, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9075144/
<eb0t> ys it is OerHeks
<zykotick9> acer: ok, thanks.  i was just checkin'
<He4dShOt> squinty, now I'd like to add some workspaces, but I can't find the setting in compizconfig...I'm sure it was there..
<eb0t> i found out what kb means.......keyboard
<David1965> did you guys receive a pastebin for me a few seconds ago
<pocheche> Hi there can't start ubuntu, it does start on text line and when K login I get (sh: /var/run/motd.new: not a directory) and when trh to startx get also errors (xauth: /home/myusername/.Xauthority not …
<zykotick9> David1965: you need to share the link.
<vertak> acer: "no volume groups found"
<pocheche> …writable, changes will be ignored) and (xinit: unable to conect to X server: no such file or directory)  Im a bit crazy with this can anyone help me?
<acer> zykotick9: But we really don't know that for sure.  A partition can be labled with any filesystem type and not actually be formatted
<vertak> zykotick9: when you say "are you sure it's LVM" what are you referring to by "it"?
<danielalbornoz> hey everyone, I installed java 7 via the webupd8 ppa but now I can't got it working on opera or chromium, it works on firefox. I'm on 12.04
<David1965> no I labeled it public
<acer> vertak: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<acer> vertak: .... and send URL
<EriC^^> pocheche: please type ls -l ~/.Xauthority and paste here
<OerHeks> danielalbornoz,  is doesn't work on chromium . >> For Chrome v.35 (Aura) forward, if/until the Google Chrome dev-team and/or the Oracle Java Plugin dev-team decide to develop and support a new PPAPI-based Java plugin, the user community's only recourse is to use Firefox for any and all online applications and/or web-access which requires that Java plugin.
<mbp> Hello
<karab44> How to enable SLI on Ubuntu?
<vertak> acer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9075653/
<karab44> Is this a bug my system can't detect SLI mode?
<mbp> Hello World :D
<Tobias[L]> karab44: usually it detects it after a few reboots or, if optimus works install bumblebee (only if optimus definitely is enabled)
<karab44> I use prime
<Tobias[L]> karab44: desktop pc? sli cable connected? what model?
<karab44> Tobias[L]: I use desktop PC and I have prime
<karab44> 2x GTX 780Ti
<Tobias[L]> karab44: Sli cable connected?
<karab44> yes, naturally
<karab44> They are both visible in the system but only one is assigned to display
<Tobias[L]> karab44: that is normal
<karab44> also both CUDA works
<Tobias[L]> karab44: the display is connected to one, both render tough
<karab44> Tobias screenshots says different
<Tobias[L]> karab44: that is no error thats how it is supposed to be
<ToBeFree> if there's a graphics driver issue, jockey-gtk might be useful
<Tobias[L]> karab44: link to that screenshot?
<karab44> I checked some screens for nvidia-settings and there is explicit information that SLI works
<mdibaiee> Hi, a friend of mine is looking for "pangu" or something like that to jailbreak iOS8, does anybody know any way of running it on Linux?
<karab44> Tobias[L]: just google SLI ubuntu and there are many
<karab44> Tobias[L]: http://i.imgur.com/FkuiBl.png
<Tobias[L]> karab44: i have sli myself and it shows directly that both displays are connected but to GPU0 while rendering dually works perfectly
<karab44> GPUs: there are both cards there.
<karab44> In my case I have only one
<Tobias[L]> karab44: me aswell but it still utilizes both
<karab44> Tobias[L]: Are you sure about that? Unigine Heaven shows only one card
<Tobias[L]> ubuntu enable sli
<Tobias[L]> it usually should be ...
<karab44> http://cdn.overclock.net/5/5b/5b06971c_s5ivpu.png look there
<Tobias[L]> karab44: i use it for blender mostly but games run on both aswell
<karab44> There are 4 TITAN on the screen
<karab44> When I do benchmarking there is only one card
<karab44> Tobias[L]: yeah blender works fine but it doesn't require SLI
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#SLI_.2BAC8_Multi-GPU_on_Ubuntu.28and_Linux_in_general.29
<acer> vertak: mount | pastebinit  #And send URL
<karab44> squinty: I tried 'auto' and 'on' already
<acer> vertak: pastebinit /etc/fstab   #And send URL
<acer> vertak: sudo blkid #And send URL
<vertak> output of "mount":
<vertak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9075831/
<vertak> output of "cat /etc/fstab":
<vertak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9075846/
<vertak> output of "sudo blkid":
<vertak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9075852/
<daftykins> vertak: nice spam
<acer> daftykins: what spam?
<daftykins> would've been nice on one line is all.
<neurotus> agrees :)
<Tobias[L]> karab44: i'm out, if xconfig doesnt work after a restart i cant help much
<acer> vertak: daftykins is correct. It is a busy channel so..
<karab44> Tobias[L]: It doesn't
<karab44> thank you anyway :)
<matrixa1> Hello! After upgrading 14.04->14.10 my battery charges to "full" at ~92% and stops charging. But then it suddenly charges again, then stops, then charges. This didn't occur on 14.04. It is seriously damaging my battery! Help!
<daftykins> vertak: what was your initial question? are you looking for help mounting your second disk?
<daftykins> matrixa1: best go back to 14.04 then
<matrixa1> daftykins, is it possible to run 14.10 with 14.04 kernel? If so I'd like to start there first
<pocheche> Hi there can't start ubuntu, it does start on text line and when K login I get (sh: /var/run/motd.new: not a directory) and when trh to startx get also errors (xauth: /home/myusername/.Xauthority not …
<pocheche> …writable, changes will be ignored) and (xinit: unable to conect to X server: no such file or directory)  Im a bit crazy with this can anyone help me?  ls -l ~/Xauthority shows -rw----- 1 root root 0 n…
<pocheche> …ov 18 09:58 /home/myuser/.Xauthority
<daftykins> matrixa1: that'd be a bad move i think
<acer> vertak: I'm not much of an authority on LVM volumes and how to manually mount them.  But again, just because they are designated as LVM does not mean that your system is configured to acess them.  Someone else may be better able to help you with LVM configuations.
<daftykins> matrixa1: what benefit do you believe you're getting, from running 14.10 over the LTS?
<ikonia> pocheche: remove that file and stop trying to run X applications as root
<matrixa1> daftykins, time, I have a lot of development going on right now
<daftykins> matrixa1: somehow running non-LTS saves you time?
<acer> vertak: But the way I understand it, you'd have to had to have installed via LVM configuration in order to utilize it.
<matrixa1> daftykins, somehow fixing the issue and avoiding reinstall will save me time
<EriC^^> pocheche: ok, please type sudo chown <your user>: /home/<your user>/.Xauthority
<vertak> daftykins: I'm trying to mount 2 internal hard drives that currently are not mounted. I originally was motivated to do this because I wanted to transfer a collection of files from a backup server that altogether were larger than any of the drives I have on my machine. Right now I have a 600G disk for Windows 8, a 600G disk for Ubuntu 14.04 and other files, and 2 600G disks for just straight files. Those 2 file disks are currently unmounted, bu
<vertak> t when I run "sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt/secondhd" it says I must specify a filesystem type. When I try adding the -t auto option it stills says I need to specify a filesystem, "-t ext4" and "-t ext3" also don't work.
<daftykins> matrixa1: good luck with that
<ikonia> matrixa1: how do you know it's a kernel problem
<ikonia> matrixa1: you'll be wasting your time for something you don't know will have any impact
<ikonia> if time is your factor - reverting to a stable build would be the quickest way to get you working
<daftykins> vertak: "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" please
<djun>  /part
<karab44> OK I'll reinstall the system and see what happenes
<djun> haha oops
<matrixa1> ikonia, know any way to tell kernel to stop charging prematurely?
<ikonia> matrixa1: why do you think it's the kernel ?
<matrixa1> ikonia, i know Thinkpads have the necessary kernel module to modify charging settings
<belgianguy> You don't want to tell the kernel anything unless you wrote it AFAIK
<ikonia> matrixa1: why do you think this problem is the kernel
<matrixa1> ikonia, because identifying battery statistics is extremely non-portable code
<ikonia> matrixa1: what you just said makes no sense
<vertak> output of "sudo parted -l": http://paste.ubuntu.com/9076012/
<ikonia> matrixa1: the kernel is very portable
<pocheche> Tried to delete the file startx throughs same error  (xauth: /home/myusername/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored) and (xinit: unable to conect to X server: no such file or directory
<ubuntu_> Is Ubuntu easy to use
<matrixa1> ikonia, what I said is that battery statistics are read with the help of asm code, using a module, that resides in the kernel
<ikonia> pocheche: ls -la /home/yourusername/.Xauthority
<ikonia> matrixa1: it's also managed and controlled via APM and APIC
<acer> matrixa1: I'm also not sure it is a problem with the kernel but if 14.04 worked well, and 14.10 does not work well for you, my advise [also] would be just to re-install 14.04.  (Besides the fact that 14.04 is LTS and 14.10 is not.)
<belgianguy> matrixa1: what is your issue? Fiddling with kernel params is usually at the bottom of things to try
<vertak> daftykins: output of "sudo parted -l": http://paste.ubuntu.com/9076012/
<pocheche> Same as before but with my username
<ikonia> pocheche: please show me exactly
<matrixa1> belgianguy, OS can't stop charging battery, it goes into a charge/finish/charge/finish loop at ~92%
<belgianguy> what model?
<ikonia> matrixa1: that is expected behaviour in some thinkpads
<matrixa1> belgianguy, NAPA battery model, this is a Fujitsu NH532 Ivy Bridge
<ikonia> eg: the T42 and T43 do it by design
<pocheche> -rw------- pocheche pocheche 0 nov 18 19:20 /home/pocheche/.Xauthority
<matrixa1> ikonia, trickle charge shouldn't be advertised as normal charging
<ikonia> pocheche: and what is the command you are running
<pocheche> startx
<matrixa1> which in that case reduces the problem to false positives by bad GUI management ikonia
<ikonia> matrixa1: it doesn't differentiate in a dispay factor
<ikonia> eg: I have a battery at %97 plugged in and not charging
<daftykins> vertak: yeah because sdc and sdd are LVM, you can't mount them by the partition
<ikonia> pocheche: as who
<ikonia> pocheche: why is your desktop not starting automatically ?
<ikonia> pocheche: there should be no need to run startx
<maldad>  HexChat: 2.10.0 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-25-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "utopic" 14.10 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.7GiB, 85.1% free ** Disk: Total: 1.9TiB, 89.6% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<vertak> ok, but why are their filesystems "ntfs"?
<maldad> RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 1h 21m 6s **
<matrixa1> ikonia, if i turn off, let it charge to 95%, turn on then it works as in 14.04
<vertak> daftykins: ok, but why are their filesystems "ntfs"?
<acer> vertak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<ikonia> matrixa1: yes, mine does that in windows also
<daftykins> vertak: you're only reading the primary partitions, likely you've used them with Windows before and have never properly removed their boot partitions
<pocheche> I know but starts on text line and askme to login
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: yes, somehow
<OerHeks> you cabn see more battery info with acpi > sudo apt-get install acpi && acpi -i -b -a
<ikonia> pocheche: why ?
<OerHeks> cabn-can
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: what do you plan to use Ubuntu for? :) I could then tell you how easy or hard that is
<ikonia> pocheche: when you install the ubuntu desktop release it will start X by default
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: also, are you used to some other OS's applications? Microsoft Word can be nicely replaced by OpenOffice/LibreOffice Writer, for example
<belgianguy> pocheche: did you fiddle with gfx drivers or some such?
<vertak> daftykins: does that I mean I should used parted to repartition them? I have nothing on them.
<acer> vertak: They are flagged as LVM 8e
<pocheche> when K login I get (sh: /var/run/motd.new: not a directory)
<pocheche> I know
<matrixa1> ikonia, in that case I want to confirm one more thing with you, since you experience a similar behaviour. Whenever tricke charging kicks in (on and off for some time) does the battery voltage drop with each "trickle"? Check battery stats
<pocheche> Is an old installation
<ikonia> pocheche: please answer the quetion
<daftykins> vertak: no, it's only 256MB so there's no point. just focus on learning to mount LVM
<ikonia> pocheche: when you install ubuntu it starts the desktop by default - why is yours not
<acer> vertak: So we don't know they are formatted at all.  Look at the link I sent you above
<pocheche> Yes is an old installation and today thats happened
<ubuntu_> I am using it for my Ubuntu class
<ToBeFree> btrfs is a nice file system that can be resized at runtime, while the partition is mounted - just if that's interesting here, I thought I should mention it
<belgianguy> pocheche: and how did this happen?
<belgianguy> any particular thing you were doing or did you just start it and no screen?
<vertak> acer: daftykins: I have to go, but thank you so much for the help, I will backup my data and learn LVM.
<daftykins> vertak: or avoid using it entirely ;)
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: for a class? Well, what are you going to do with that class? :)
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: I assume you're a teacher? Or a student?
<pocheche> Don't know,  well sure something,  but I shutdown yesterday and today has that present
<vertak> daftykins: maybe. Really from this convo I've learned I need to learn more about partitions/disks in general.
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: also, if you prefix your answer with "ToBeFree:", I get a message about it, that would be useful :)
<David1965> any of you guys looking for the source code for DES256.CPP well here it is <http://pastebin.com/u/gdk2008uk#_=_>
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: also others then know who you're talking to^^
<ubuntu_> Had to save it on a USB and run it that way but wish I could download it to my computer but I don't really want to mess my computer up.
<zykotick9> !tab | ubuntu_ this might help with ToBeFree's request
<ubottu> ubuntu_ this might help with ToBeFree's request: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: also try entering "ToBe" and pressing the Tab key, that makes it easier - hah zykotick9 thanks
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: you saved an Ubuntu .iso on the stick?
<ToBeFree> or did you install Ubuntu on it? I'm unsure what you did :)
<ubuntu_> ToBeFree, yes
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: also, copying an .iso file to your computer's harddrive won't mess anything up
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: you could then use that .iso to burn a DVD/CD from it
<ToBeFree> CD if it's less than 700MB afaik
<OerHeks> ToBeFree, he ran ubuntu from a stick, odd question you asked
<tuxtimo> what problem u have?
<ToBeFree> OerHeks: no, it's not odd imho. Especially if they ask if it's easy to use, I wonder if they even used it ever, and their "yes" reply to my first question also seems to imply that it's just an .iso :/
<OerHeks> ToBeFree, yes it is, as he ran it already. read carefull
<pocheche> Please heelp
<zykotick9> !ask | pocheche
<ubottu> pocheche: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<belgianguy> pocheche: what version are you running?
<vertak> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ToBeFree> OerHeks: I seem to be blind though. Could you maybe point out to me where I overlooked that? :D
<ToBeFree> I might well have missed it between all the other chat, especially because of the missing prefix :D
<pocheche> Hi there can't start ubuntu, it does start on text line and when K login I get (sh: /var/run/motd.new: not a directory) and when trh to startx get also errors (xauth: /home/myusername/.Xauthority not …
<pocheche> …writable, changes will be ignored) and (xinit: unable to conect to X server: no such file or directory)  Im a bit crazy with this can anyone help me?
<OerHeks> <ubuntu_> Had to save it on a USB and run it that way ...
<usr13> pocheche: Any events leading up to this issue?
<ToBeFree> OerHeks: thanks :)
<pocheche> No
<usr13> pocheche: Is it a fresh install?
<ubuntu_> ToBeFree,  I had to download the OS to my flash drive
<pocheche> Its an old installation, never have problems
<OerHeks> ubuntu_, if you run into issues while installing, you can get advice from here
<belgianguy> pocheche: did you update the system maybe?
<usr13> pocheche: How old?
<belgianguy> can you try an older kernel?
<belgianguy> (if there were more installed)
<usr13> pocheche: 12.04?
<pocheche> Well two years may be, yes 12.04
<EriC^^> ubuntu_: that's how you install ubuntu, you download it to your flash drive, boot the live usb, and then install it from a live session
<usr13> pocheche: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ToBeFree> ubuntu_: so you can boot from that stick and Ubuntu runs? That's nice. You can install Ubuntu next to your current OS using that stick. It should not mess anything up, but as with every such thing, it's always best to have a backup of everything you don't want to lose. That's not an Ubuntu-specific suggestion but something you might want to do regularly anyway.^^
<David1965> pocheche why not get LM17 MATE (Qiana) 64bit and boot off the disc and let the desktop come and then double click the install OS icon which looks like a DVD showing on the desktop and follow the instructions to the letter then everything should fall into place
<EriC^^> David1965: why dont you join irc.spotchat.net and join #linuxmint-chat and everything will fall into place
<OerHeks> David1965, he could, but would not get support from us :-D
<ubuntu_> ToBeFree, I already do that I have a lab I had to do and it said to ask a question on here to see if someone responds  but I know what I am doing so far but thanks for the help
<David1965> EriC just trying to help someone get their of up and running
<belgianguy> pocheche: reinstall ubuntu-desktop maybe?
<pocheche> sudo apt-get update error stat under /var/lib/sudo: not such a directory  and missing list etc
<ravi_> anthing i donload in linux mint doesnt show when i restart my computer but the free space remains the same
<pocheche> Cant do anything
<belgianguy> maybe you can provide a pastebin of uname -a and lsb_release -a
<belgianguy> perhaps check if you can drop to a shell from grub?
<usr13> pocheche: May have filesystem errors.  You might reboot again and see if it does fsck for you.
<bubbasaures> !mint | ravi_
<ubottu> ravi_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<David1965> I prefer to use Quassel rather than the other package that was installed as it sooms to work better
<belgianguy> sudo apt-get install cinnamon would probably work, too
<belgianguy> (just the DE, not the distro)
<ravi_> its same as ubuntu
<pocheche> Tried to reboot several times
<pocheche> Thank u a lot any way
<belgianguy> rebooting doesn't magically fix things,  people fix things :)
<zykotick9> ravi_: mint is not the same as ubuntu.  just as ubuntu is not the same as debian.  get support from the proper channel/people.
<usr13> ravi_: join irc.spotchat.net and join #linuxmint-chat
<belgianguy> and repeating the same action and expecting different results... :)
<pocheche> True
<ravi_> their support sucks :(
<bubbasaures> ravi_, Install ubuntu than.
<zykotick9> ravi_: so, perhaps support should be a criteria for choose what distro you use
<usr13> ravi_: Or, to say it more accurately, use irc.spotchat.net server and join #linuxmint-chat
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<belgianguy> pocheche: can you get to a terminal?
<kat_> Hi, guys, what channel should I go to to get help with Linux Lite?
<belgianguy> Would installing a different DE overwrite his X settings?
<naptime> pocheche: I'm not on Ubuntu but /etc/motd is the message of the day.  Some X config file is reading it as a directory.
<OerHeks> kat_, look at hte linux lite website ?
<pocheche> I login on textline
<kat_> ok thanks
<belgianguy> pocheche: ok
<belgianguy> pocheche:  maybe you can provide a pastebin of uname -a and lsb_release -a
<pocheche> Well dont know how to do it without gui
<belgianguy> pocheche: ...
<zykotick9> pocheche: what does "lsb_release -sc" report?
<pocheche> One sec
<belgianguy> pocheche: those are commands for the text line
<pocheche> Yes but how pastebin then
<pocheche> Un sec I write down
<David1965> irc.spotchat.org doesn't want to work in Quassel or I must be doing something wrong as there was only I operator plus me and no one els
<zykotick9> pocheche: pastebinit is a terminal command for putting stuff on pastebin sites.  but the "lsb_release -sc" should be one word.
<David1965> Must go now bye.
<naptime> pocheche: Please do this and send me the URL: sudo grep -Hnr "$HOME" -e "/etc/motd" | pastebinit
<belgianguy> he might need to install pastebinit first through CLI, which he might not be accustomed to
<belgianguy> "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<belgianguy> on AZERTY, the pipe character is <Alt Gr> + <1>
<belgianguy> meaning this: |
<usr13> pocheche: lsb_release -sc | pastebinit
<vasanth> I am having problems with ubuntu 14.04 which seems to be lagging on my laptop with 4gb ram and AMD radeon R2 processor, any help would be greatly appreciated
<zykotick9> usr13: -sc should be one word, no need for pastebin
<usr13> pocheche: But something like the above would be only one line
<usr13> pocheche: (Was just giving an example to answer your question, how to use pastebin).
<usr13> vasanth: Try xfce
<vasanth> thank you usr13, will try that out now
<pocheche> Ok thanks. 5 minutes Im a person whith disabilitys
<usr13> vasanth: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vasanth> usr13: thanks again running that
 * zykotick9 believe xfce4 is the package for just the DE, if you don't want to duplicate a lot of programs...
<zykotick9> vasanth: my note above was intended for you, as an FYI
<vasanth> zykotick9, so running sudo apt-get install xfce4 would be preferable ?
<usr13> vasanth: zykotick9's suggestion will give you a more generic desktop, which may be more to your liking.
<zykotick9> vasanth: it'll install "less" that's for sure, but if you want the full xubuntu experience, use the desktop metapackage as usr13 origionally suggested.
<usr13> vasanth: Choice is yours, but xfce4 will install less
<usr13> vasanth: You could try it and see....
<vasanth> I will be going with xfce4 to try it out and maybe install the entire thing later, hope it fixes the lag, thank you
<usr13> vasanth: Good idea.
<zzx> hi
<belgianguy> vasanth:  you might need to log out and log in and pick Xubuntu/XFCE rather then Ubuntu (the icon to the right of your name)
<belgianguy> that will load the chosen interface
<vasanth> belgianguy, thanks its still downloading so once done, will do that
<Amy_Lu_Who> is there a way to eliminate the option of logging into a guest session?  Can I only have admin and user accounts?
<kostkon> !guest
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451526/removing-guest-session-at-login-in-ubuntu-14-04
<acer> I'm the one that was asking about the BCM4318 on my Acer Aspire 5000 and found the solution at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224920 > FYI
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: and scroll down some, mnstalemate's answer is better, but not selected as answer
<acer> We might want to work that into a factoid?
<zykotick9> !broadcom | acer is it like this?
<ubottu> acer is it like this?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pocheche> I don't have pastebinit installeed and cant istall it
<bubbasaures> !who | pocheche
<ubottu> pocheche: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<belgianguy> pocheche: A fresh GUI based install might be better suited maybe?
<albert> hey
<belgianguy> pocheche: and why can't you install it? do you get an error?
<albert> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<belgianguy> pocheche: and you could have typed it over manually...
<Amy_Lu_Who> okay i entered the command in terminal, entered the password and now the screen that comes up I entered the second command, and myabe this is a stupid question, but how do I save and close?
<albert> click the close btn
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: what command was the last you ran?
<naptime> pocheche: `sudo apt-get install pastebinit` didn't work?
<belgianguy> albert: that doesn't save changes
<belgianguy> she might be in vi all we know
<acer> zykotick9: My suggestion is a new factoid "BCM4318"
<Amy_Lu_Who> belgianguy,
<Amy_Lu_Who> accepted
<Amy_Lu_Who> Just press Ctrl+Alt+T on your keyboard to open Terminal. When it opens, run the command(s) below:
<Amy_Lu_Who> sudo nano /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf
<bubbasaures> albert, Please orientate with the user and not just post answers randomly
<zykotick9> acer: ahhh...
<zykotick9> Amy_Lu_Who: doesn't nano have the commands at the bottom listed?  i seem to recall ctrl+n to save, but that might be way off.
<pocheche> Im very sorry. Yes I get error cant open /var/lib/dpkg/lock open 20: it's not a directory
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: Ctrl + O saves (look at the bottom)
<albert> ok
<belgianguy> ^O = Ctrl + O
<zykotick9> belgianguy: thanks.
<belgianguy> and that's 'oh', not 'zero'
<Amy_Lu_Who> belgianguy, that is not listed as an option.   i would have seen that.
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: Can you state what is at the bottom of your screen?
<belgianguy> or upload a screenshot if possible
<Amy_Lu_Who> belgianguy, that worked, but the options did not include "save"
<astr> I've done a full install custom encrypted / . so no swap just / and no lvm. it works but I mounted / and added some files and now when I boot it and correctly enter my pass it doesn't complete boot and offers the option of dropping to a  maintenance shell with the error of the checksum not matching for root fs. how do I regenerate this checksum?
<Amy_Lu_Who> belgianguy, i am going to reboot and see if it really worked.  thanks for the help
<pocheche> What's the best way to reinstall without losing a lot of info
<bubbasaures> pocheche, By being backed up.
<naptime> pocheche: I think you can use the Live DVD to back up your data before the re-install.
<belgianguy> pocheche: as naptime says, boot from liveUSB and backup to an external disk
<belgianguy> pocheche: and then install 14.04 or 14.10
<pocheche> Yes i can do it but what follder i have to keep
<naptime> pocheche: Which directories/files are important to you?
<belgianguy> pocheche: you can use another PC to create bootable USB sticks (UnetBootin works on everything AFAIK)
<naptime> pocheche: You probably don't need any system/config files since you're reinstalling.  Just save any user data you want.
<belgianguy> pocheche: work/school/private data, pictures, savegames and documents
<Amy_Lu_Who> belgianguy, i still have a guest session.
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: Then you probably didn't save it :)
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: can you reopen the file and check if the line is still there?
<francesca> ciao
<belgianguy> 'nano' is the name of the text editor
<astr> so the question is how to re-generate the checksum of a crypto install?
<pocheche> Well im going to backup the entire home folder
<naptime> Amy_Lu_Who: I think you need to reboot for it to take effect, not just log out.
<pocheche> But what abot programs?
<naptime> pocheche: Just reinstall them.
<pocheche> Ooookk
<belgianguy> pocheche: you'll have to reinstall them, but you can make a list of the ones you need
<DarkStar1> Hi all has anyone tried installing ttf-mscorefonts-installer lately on 24.04
<pocheche> Oookk thank you very very much
<DarkStar1> I get an error that it isn't available but reffered to by another package
<Amy_Lu_Who> belgianguy, "WriteOut" means save?
<naptime> Amy_Lu_Who: Yes
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: Mine's in Dutch, so it probably adapts its shortcuts to its translations
<bubbasaures> DarkStar1, Check software & updates 2nd tab that independent and canonical partners repos are ticked, if not do that and run a update.
<DarkStar1> bubbasaures: I'm on  remote server
<DarkStar1> bubbasaures: and I have ran the updates
<bubbasaures> DarkStar1, That is your issue, I just gave you a path.
<Amy_Lu_Who> ok, it is saved, and I restarted the computer... but i moved the line "allow-guest=false" to below "[SetDefaults]" I think that might have been my mistake
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: so did it disable it now?
<Amy_Lu_Who> belgianguy, i will log out again and see
<DarkStar1> bubbasaures: that's a desktop solution but I will see if I can find something online as to which repository it exists in for trusty
<DarkStar1> bubbasaures: but thanks
<bubbasaures> DarkStar1, Those are the repos it would be in it is 3rd party.
<Amy_Lu_Who> belgianguy, that did it, thank you.
<albert_> heh
<albert___> what?
<albert_> its funny
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: you're welcome!
<bubbasaures> albert___, No dual nicks here.
<DarkStar1> bubbasaures: like this one : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/3.4+nmu1ubuntu1
<albert___> really?
<albert_> im just boring
<Amy_Lu_Who> the next thing I want to do is to set permissions for a child's user account, like an admin password required for say anywebsite not on a list of what I approved.  is that possible?
<bubbasaures> albert___, You're abusing the channel.
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: I'd say look into a browser extension, and that your child cannot bypass it
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: as he or she might install another browser, or find out what a proxy is, or use Tor...
<asido> what does '?' means in `service --status-all`
<Amy_Lu_Who> belgianguy, i don't think she is that smart, just yet. how do I "look into browser extention?
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: this might be of interest to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<Amy_Lu_Who> belgianguy, by seeing the name I think so!  thanks again.  I am sure i will be back.  I still have so much to learn.
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: until next time then :)
<naptime> belgianguy: I child on Tor, SCARY!
<hankyd> does anyone here have experience with Pithos?
<belgianguy> naptime: ?
<naptime> "as he or she might install another browser, or find out what a proxy is, or use Tor..."  I thought the idea of a child finding out how to use Tor was unsettling.
<naptime> belgianguy: Oops, forgot to prefix with your name there.
<belgianguy> naptime: it's an app as any other, accessible from the software center
<belgianguy> Tor is just a browser
<belgianguy> what you do with it is up to the person using it
<belgianguy> eg SilkRoad, darknet are bad apples, but people can also at least experience some real internet in countries where there is government set censorship
<belgianguy> naptime: but I understand your worry, but do think Tor is not on top on any kid's list to break out of the browser lockdown
<bubbasaures> hankyd, Help here relies on your detailed description of the issue, including if this is a PPA version.
<naptime> belgianguy: True.  And I'm not saying it's a bad thing (the contrary, I'm glad it exists)... I just wouldn't let my kids use something like that.
<belgianguy> naptime: and a regular browser?
<belgianguy> There's plenty on the internet that isn't suited for them, that's why I think tools and extensions are only a small thing in the whole experience, but getting them to understand the dangers and pitfalls is the most important one IMO
<naptime> belgianguy: A regular browser would be okay.  But the Tor tutorials all seem to mention the Hidden Wiki, which last I checked, had links to drugs, cp, hitmen, bombs, etc right on the front page O_O
<belgianguy> naptime: since when does Tor require a tutorial? It has SafeSearch as start page
<belgianguy> and has all its filters turned on so no 'bad' pages should show up unless specifically asked
<altin> Hi there, I have my laptop on dualboot, windows 7 and ubuntu 14.04
<altin> My question is, I want to re-install windows 7
<naptime> belgianguy: I didn't mean to get off-topic, sorry.
<altin> and are there any known issues that my ubuntu would get corrupted or maybe grub will fail ?
<belgianguy> naptime: nm then :)
<naptime> [=
<tim______> hi, i am running a script (i wrote) using curl -L ... | bash -c ARGS now i realized, that the original output (buffer, interaction) isnt the same like i run the script on my own. whats the reason?
<zykotick9> altin: grub is gonna be overwritten my MS.  You'll need to reinstall grub to MBR after.
<zykotick9> altin: from the !mbr factoid, you might want to consult https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<bubbasaures> altin, How are you reinstalling W7?
<altin> zykotick9: thanks
<altin> bubbasaures: I plan to format the partition where my current windows 7 is, and then install it there...
<Amy_Lu_Who> is there a help room for privoxy, or may I ask in here, this is really technical
<altin> bubbasaures: is that what you were asking ?
<zykotick9> !alis | Amy_Lu_Who
<bubbasaures> altin, Cool, just concerned you know the manual install in windows.
<ubottu> Amy_Lu_Who: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<altin> bubbasaures: Would any repartition of my windows 7 partition mess up the others? (just saying)
<ej_> theres gotta be a up side 2 tor?
<belgianguy> Amy_Lu_Who: feel free to msg me if you run into trouble (not in the main chat)
<bubbasaures> altin, I would just run the install manually and tell it to install in the partition there. You should be ready for any failure, not rely on "oh this is safe right"
<bubbasaures> altin, Anything can happen/fail be ready for it. ;)
<MagicSpud> hello I am about to install linux mint but there are many options available...I am not testing them all which one would be the most comfortable and long term supported?
<zykotick9> !mint | MagicSpud
<ubottu> MagicSpud: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bubbasaures> mint | MagicSpud you are not new here
<bubbasaures> !mint | MagicSpud you are not new here
<Rory> !mint
<ubottu> MagicSpud you are not new here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> what's this gnome DE called again?
<itsjustatest> MagicSpud: forget mint.use kali.
<bubbasaures> MonkeyDust, the shell? or the gnome 2 fallback
<ej_> so if i dont have any sound.. pretty much the hardwhere?
<MagicSpud> kali? the hackers distro?¿
<MonkeyDust> bubbasaures  tnx
<itsjustatest> MagicSpud: EN
<MonkeyDust> bubbasaures  it's gnome-shell
<eric___> Hello, I'm using intellij and deploying my app to a Tomcat instance. The deploy (through intellij) is working, yet I cannot reach localhost:8080
<eric___> Any ideas?
<MagicSpud> itsjustatest,  ¿?
<eric___> Or maybe another channel perhaps?
<bubbasaures> MonkeyDust, Yep, been using it since about 12.04 or so.
<MonkeyDust> bubbasaures  still using 12.04 here
<belgianguy> eric___: that's a networking/webserver issue, best to find another channel IMO
<ej_> linux terminal is owning me!!
<ej_> im so new!!! grr...
<MagicSpud> I wouldnt call kali comfortable
<bubbasaures> !ot | MagicSpud
<ubottu> MagicSpud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<itsjustatest> MagicSpud: u can try deepin
<ej_> tryed everything!! still no sound.. nor in windows..!!
<MonkeyDust> ej_  then it's not ubuntu related and not for this channel
<ej_> ok ty..
<MagicSpud> ej_ wrong jack perhaps?
<ej_> spud seriously?
<MagicSpud> ej_ it happened to me once... the monitor has three connections two rgb and one vdi... each connecion has its own sound input next to it...you need to use the input next to the connection youre using
<ej_> im not gunna say anything..
<ej_> but ty.
<bynarie> anyone ever heard of installing linux in bios(legacy) mode and then booting it in efi mode?
<ej_> somtimes i think i get the info runna round.!!
<teward> bynarie: the BIOS can only handle one mode at a time - legacy, or EFI.  This is, unfortunately, the limiting factor.  However, you can still install Ubuntu in UEFI mode... it does support that
<solsTiCe> hi. I have installed ubuntu in one partition with a crypted home. I was thinking about spliiting that partition in 2 with a root and a home encrypted in LUKS/cryptsetup
<MagicSpud> Mint is ubuntu in the end... and for support, drivers, applications and so on it will be the best comfortable choice...
<bubbasaures> troll
<lyscer> I am currently running a primary web server (personal projects) and I want to have a secondary test server on the same ip. I just setup no-ip on a non-primary ubuntu server and I am hoping someone can help me know what it is called to make it so that x.x.x.x/server2 goes to my non-primary
<BlackEnergy> Is there anyone in the community that can tell me if there is a console in FF that show the commands it is running while connecting to a site?
<BlackEnergy> Sorry wrong channel
<Fleetflame> BlackEnergy: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Tools/Web_Console
<aman_dwivedi> hello....i m a fresher in the C language...please give me a small project to start with
<OerHeks> aman_dwivedi, that is beyond the scope of this channel, try ##c or ##c++
<Water> Guten Abend
<Dr_Manhattan> Hi, I was wondering how I change the default desktop environment. I would like to switch from Unity to Fallback compiz
<Dr_Manhattan> I realize I can do it on a per-login basis, but i would like to make it the default so I don't have to choose it every time
<bubbasaures> Dr_Manhattan, gnome fallback?
<Dr_Manhattan> that is correct sir
<zykotick9> !notunity | Dr_Manhattan
<ubottu> Dr_Manhattan: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<bubbasaures> Dr_Manhattan What ever desktop is used last will be where it defaults to.
<Dr_Manhattan> I will test that.
<Dr_Manhattan> bubbasaures: unless the machine loses power?
<yank> Hi folks, how do we disable local file browsing in Firefox?
<squinty> gnome-session-flashback did it here and after first logon, it will be the default logon
<bubbasaures> Dr_Manhattan, Glitches like a lightdm stop, logout may alter this is all.
<yank> All the resources on net are very old or obsolete..
<u5er> just a guess but what about making firefox its own user, then restricting that user from being able to look at the file system
<SkyLeach> hey all.  I'm running an ubuntu dev server under virtual box on mac osx and the 'system settings' won't let me change basic things (like brightness and lock).  Any pointers?
<yank> u5er, Firefox has to have the mechnism,simpler one,  to restrict users from accessing local files , but unable to figure that out.
<squinty> yank:  fwiw  firefox has it's own channel here on freenode  #firefox
<yank> squinty, pinged already no response :P
<umberto62> ciaooo
<u5er> yank, what about just removing read permissions from the user account that you don't what looking at the file system
<yank> u5er, thats simpler...but most efficient option for my requirement would be to disable access from firefox
<Yellowberry> guys
<Yellowberry> I have a quick question about menu
<u5er> yank, its an old post but it may help, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/starting-firefox-under-a-different-user-867700/
<yank> u5er, sure checkign
<Yellowberry> whenever I apt-get install stuff, it says "Processing triggers for menu ..."
<Yellowberry> I was wondering if I could get items that i've already installed on the menu as well?
<Yellowberry> because this only appeared recently
<PCWorker> Hello everyone, I just started getting an error on startup right after the Grub comes up and I choose to load Ubuntu 14.04. Down , close to the bottom of the screen, It says UUID:(a string of numbers), not ready or not present. And under that I can continue to wait, skip or manual recovery. I usually just wait a sec, but How would I go about fixing this issue?
<bubbasaures> PCWorker, Check sudo blkid and gksudo gedit /etc/fstab for corresponding UUID's
<bubbasaures> gotta take off
<gregL> PCWorker, Is that the only drive in your box?
<yank> u5er, a problem can have so many solution eh!
<yank> :)
<PCWorker> greg1: yes
<PCWorker> greg: yes it is
<gregL>  PCWorker  then you may need to start it up with a install disk and see if you can access it from there..
<Pinkamena_D> My thinkpad just froze completely (no magic SYSrq, restart X, swap to terminal, etc) two times in 1/2 hour of each other, and I have not had this happen before.
<Pinkamena_D> no new hardware was installed recently
<Pinkamena_D> any way to find what the crash may be?
<Yellowberry> Pinkamena_D: how old is said Thinkpad?
<Pinkamena_D> about 9 years, its a t60 ;)
<Pinkamena_D> (hard drive is newer, though, its a saegate sshd)
<bwk> haha that thinkpad an Ibm or lenovo?
<Pinkamena_D> this thinkpad has both brand stickers =P
<bwk> ha
<bwk> i have a thinkpad somewhere in my closet with slackware on it
<Yellowberry> Ha! I wish I had that
<bwk> i'm debating if I spend 3 grand on a macbook pro
<PCWorker> gregL: I am using the drive right now, it booted up. I was wondering if there is something I can do to fix this error from happening?
<Pinkamena_D> macbook? I would generally recommend against
<guntbert> !ot | Pinkamena_D
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gregL> PCworker you can run the disk utility and perform the smart test..
<sebo> I am setting an new ubuntu server on a host with has 2GB ram and 128GB HDD. How much swap shuld I set?
<Blinkiz> Hello. Can someone please help me figure out why my Intel ethernet card is not starting? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9078708/
<guntbert> sebo: not under 512 MB
<PCWorker> gregL: ok, Can I start that in terminal? and How do I do it?
<PCWorker> gregL: Wait a sec, Do I need to turn SMART off in the system BIOS?
<PCWorker> gregL: or turn it on?
<gregL> PCWorker, I never have.
<liquidspace> hi.  i am backing up my installed apps and settings before a reinstall, following this method:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages     ...the only thing confusing me a bit is this like and the others like it:  rsync --progress /home/`whoami` /path/to/user/profile/backup/here   ...what do i substitute in the place of /path/to/user/profile/backup/here?
<PCWorker> gregL: I will check that.
<sebo> guntbert: Basically I would go with guided partitionning... But I would like to set a separated encrypted swap (with random passwd) from the encrypted root with the predefined passwd. And I don't know what size would the guided-partition tool advice.
<guntbert> sebo: neither do I know - but if you are low on HDD space it might be too much
<gregL> PCWorker, gnome-disks
<PCWorker> gregL: is that better than gparted?
<gregL> PCWorker,  you can run smart from that interface.. Just be careful and read all prompts..
<PCWorker> gregL: you got it
 * SkyLeach just disabled x altogether, easier solution
<Blinkiz> Hello. Can someone please help me figure out why my Intel ethernet card is not starting? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9078708/
<sebo> guntbert: And Could I ask you why your advice was to not set less then 512MB? I did set 512MB for /boot cause I have found that default (which is 256.* MB) seems to be problematic.
<compdoc> Blinkiz, its not defined
<compdoc> Blinkiz, it should become eth0, most likely
<Blinkiz> compdoc, yeah.. and how can I do this?
<compdoc> Blinkiz, if you use network manager, you might need to just activate teh card. I dont use it, so I cant walk you through it. Try a search for network manager
<asido> what does '?' means in `service --status-all`
<reisio> it's supposed to make you ask that question, I dare say
<PCWorker> gregL: Gparted check disk is greyed out. Is there a way around that or Would you use an alternate program?
<reisio> PCWorker: what FS's UUID is it?
<Nothing_Much> how do I install ubuntu with two hard drives as separate home partitions with btrfs???
<PCWorker> reisio: I have 2 UUID'S. 1st is ext4 and 2nd is the swap.
<compdoc> asido, "+" started "-" stopped  "?" unknown
<Nothing_Much> how do I install ubuntu with two hard drives as separate home partitions with btrfs??? do the bootloaders not support BTRFS at all yet?
<reisio> Nothing_Much: that's an awful lot of conditions
<Nothing_Much> um.. wait, only one /home partition with the root and boot partitions on the same ssd
<root____5> quit
<reisio> make me
<guntbert> sebo: My advice was based on the fact that *if* you need swap (I don't know what you intend to do with the machine) then  having only (lets say) 300MB *might* prove too low. All in all I am not sure if you really need swap at all, but you probably don't want to find that out the hard way (with an OOM kill of some task)
<MonkeyDust> what's the factoid for cli again?
<genii> !cli
<genii> Hm
<bprompt> !find cli
<ubottu> Found: auth-client-config, bacula-client, cli-common, cli-common-dev, click, click-apparmor, click-dev, click-doc, cliff-tablib, cups-client (and 791 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cli&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<bprompt> hmm
<genii> And yet it's references from !sudo
<genii> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<genii> "(also see !cli)"
<bprompt> !cli
<poles> oi
<PCWorker> Hey yall, I have found the error and need some help
<PCWorker> Here goes
<PCWorker> When I installed ubuntu 14.04 onto a 250 gb hard drive, I also had a 80 gb hard drive with ubuntu on in the system. After install was complete, I took the 80 gb drive out of the system. The 250 drive is now booting at the /dev/sda1 position. But during install it was at the sdb5 position. How do I fix the /etc/fstab so it will quit looking in the wrong place?
<PCWorker> Keep in mind I don't want to mess this up.
<k1l> PCWorker: well, sda1 change to sdb5 doesnt make any sense. the number is the partition. and that is counted at every hdd for its own
<k1l> so sdb5 should now be sda5.
<k1l> PCWorker: well, please pastebin a "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end) and a the fstab so we can have a look
<JaySlaven> hello, i need help with vbox
<thetoxicarcade> JaySlaven, what seems to be your problem
<JaySlaven> http://pastebin.com/x5dSK0ZN
<JaySlaven> when installing vbox extras
<PCWorker> k11: it coming, give me a sec
<thetoxicarcade> pray for an expert to be on the line. is it the latest stable version?
<OerHeks> JaySlaven, seems like a version mismatch, how do you obtain the vbox extras ?
<JaySlaven> vbox websie
<OerHeks> JaySlaven, why not use the ubuntu softwarecenter ?
<k1l> !find vbox
<ubottu> Found: isdnvbox, isdnvboxclient, isdnvboxserver
<k1l> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: unity-scope-virtualbox, virtualbox, virtualbox-dbg, virtualbox-dkms, virtualbox-guest-additions-iso, virtualbox-guest-dkms, virtualbox-guest-source, virtualbox-guest-utils, virtualbox-guest-x11, virtualbox-qt (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualbox&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<JaySlaven> ??
<thetoxicarcade> make sure to install dkms build-essential linux-headers-generic
<JaySlaven> no extras
<JaySlaven> it worked before but i need to use my usb 2.0
<OerHeks> JaySlaven, sure we have, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<JaySlaven> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine Windows 7.  Implementation of the USB 2.0 controller not found!  Because the USB 2.0 controller state is part of the saved VM state, the VM cannot be started. To fix this problem, either install the 'Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack' or disable USB 2.0 support in the VM settings (VERR_NOT_FOUND).  Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component: Console Interface: IConsole {8
<thetoxicarcade> once you've installed the packages (virtualbox-foo) run sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup (probably, can I get a second to the motion?)
<thetoxicarcade> ooooouch >.<
<OerHeks> JaySlaven, after installing, logout and login again and it should work
<JaySlaven> ok im installing windows 7 for my HD-PVR 2
<JaySlaven> i need it for that reason
<Jay_> now my virtual box is gone
<condor> do i need to do anything to enable TRIM, Crucial M500 240GB SSD, Ubuntu 14.04LTS?  Partition was encrypted at fresh install, LUKS (not sure if that makes any difference as far as TRIM)
<PCWorker> k11: Check these out and see what you think can help me fix this error...    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9080007/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/9080011/
<Jay_> hmmmm
<k1l> PCWorker: ok, please put a "sudo blkid" into a pastebin too, so we get the uuid names
<PCWorker> k11: coming right up
<PCWorker> k11: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9080097/
<k1l> PCWorker: ok. since the 2nd swap partitoin from the other hdd is now missing, remove the lines 12 and 13 from the fstab
<Jay_> Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pac
<retsej> Hey there, can I get some help on figuring out how to partition my system?
<retsej> I'm about to install Ubuntu 14.10  but I have a bit of an unconventional setup.
<PCWorker> k11: I can do that.
<PCWorker> k11: be back after reboot.
<bubbasaures> retsej, Details for the channel please.
<retsej> Typing them up!
<retsej> and thanks!
<retsej> I've got an Asus s400ca (not the computer I'm typing on at the moment), which has a 500GB tradtional laptop HDD, but a 24GB SSD drive that was used for caching
<Bashing-om> !paste | retsej :please
<ubottu> retsej :please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bubbasaures> retsej, You should be here on that computer.
<retsej> I have it in front of me
<bubbasaures> retsej, Can you come to the channel using it, we will most likely need you to run commands...etc.
<bubbasaures> a ubuntu live
<retsej> bubbasaures: Lemme reboot it into livecd then,
<bubbasaures> retsej, Yeah, that will take out a lot of extra work, and you may actually remember how and or get this done. ;)
<PCWorker> k11: You ROCK!!! I took those 2 lines out and re-booted in less than 3 seconds and "no errors"... Thank you
<k1l> PCWorker: np
<retsej> bubbasaures: Okay, I'm booted, gotta get IRC on running on the liveCD.  Reccomendations?
<bubbasaures> retsej, Yeah, give us a description of the setup, you can pastebin sudo parted-l as well for partition info.
<retsej> bubbasaures: Oh I meant for IRC
<webbum> ok.. so im new with linux.. have mint installed and so far it works great but i cant figure out how to use or install my usb wifi stick.. its comes with a cd and linux drivers but i have no idea what to do...
<bubbasaures> retsej, Ah, not really firefox if you just search with freenode will probably bring up a web client.
<bubbasaures> not sure if the live has xchat still
<k1l> webbum: please ask the mint guys in the mint support channel since mint handles that stuff differently
<retsej> bubbasaures: Hello again :D
<Bashing-om> !mint | webbum
<ubottu> webbum: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> ( webbum their channel should be set up in the irc clients anyway)
<webbum> ok.. thanks
<retsej> I'm on the laptop with a terminal open
<bubbasaures> retsej, So my main goal here was to get you setup for easiest help, others may be in on this is all. So follow the instructions I gave.
<Ary_Mainart> Hi. I have Ubuntu instaled on my desktop. The OS came with LibreOffice, but it is presenting errors. I am trying to remove the packages to do a fresh instalation. But when I try to sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice, I get a message: libreoffice is not installed. But the app is there. Writer for example is normal and functional. How do I remove the software?
<Bashing-om> webbum: :) . Any linux is better than no linux, we do 'buntu .
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: dont just blindly reinstall things. what is the error? maybe we can solve that without needing to reinstall
<trijntje> Ary_Mainart: libreoffice is just a meta package, but you were probably wrong to try to reinstall anyway. Why don't you try to solve the problem you have with libreoffice?
<bubbasaures> Ary_Mainart, remove the libreoffice file in ~/.config
<retsej> Here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/TggxsfiW
<trijntje> bubbasaures, Ary_Mainart: that wont work
<retsej> The file current partitions aren't something I care about.  THe system has Win8 currently, I don't plan on dual-booting
<bubbasaures> !uefi | retsej not a particularly unusual set up
<ubottu> retsej not a particularly unusual set up: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bashfr3ak> Ary_Mainart maybe it's just a typo ... or maybe you can try updating it instead
<bubbasaures> trijntje, Just guessing the config is there and is the issue is all.
<trijntje> bubbasaures: no, libreoffice is just a meta package, so removing it has no effect.
<trijntje> Ary_Mainart: what problem do you have with libreoffice? I'm sure people here can help you solve it
<bubbasaures> it's the config, not a package removal.
<Guest90801> Hello every body, after greeting, I would like to install a Photshop on my ubuntu 14.10. Could anyone help me?
<Ary_Mainart> i will send a link to a image
<thetoxicarcade> Guest90801, I do believe you'll have to have a disk of photoshop and wine
<reisio> Guest90801: a photoshop equivalent, or Photoshop itself?
<Ary_Mainart> just a sec
<retsej> bubbasaures:  What I'm not sure about is how to partition the ubuntu installation.  I want to put the system on the SSD (sdb), but from other articles I've read, I've seen that it's recommended for this hardware to put the / in sdb, /boot in a small partition in the 500GB hard drive, then allocate the rest of the larger one as free space.
<Guest90801> thank you very much Ary
<thetoxicarcade> exactly, there are equivalents, but photoshop itself, eh,....
<k1l> !wine | Guest90801
<ubottu> Guest90801: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<retsej> I've never had to do the process manually before is what I'm getting at
<Guest90801> yes
<OerHeks> Guest90801, check the wine database if your version might work
<thetoxicarcade> <.< what the bot said
<Guest90801> yes I will
<k1l> Guest90801: see their app database if your version of photoshop is supported and if it needs some special treatment
<Guest90801> Thanks  a lot
<thetoxicarcade> ping us if you need us ^.^
<bubbasaures> retsej, Your only option is to do a uefi install on sdb the big partition, you have to resize the windows using it's partitioner to make a unallocated space for ubuntu.
<bubbasaures> the big HD*
<Ary_Mainart> every time a try to open libreoffice I get this error: http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1000/sUBeKK.png
<retsej> bubbasaures:  I don't need the windows partition. I plan on overwriting it
<Ary_Mainart> but the most strange is that the libreoffice is not installed and still there
<bubbasaures> retsej, You will still have a gpt partition table at the least, read that link carefully.
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: is it just libreoffice stuff? or other programs too?
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: its not only one package. dont mind the packages now please. concentrate on the issue to fix, which is the blurry window
<Ary_Mainart> Ok
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: which video card?which driver used? where was the driver from?
<Ary_Mainart> for now its just an libreoffice stuf
<Ary_Mainart> the videcard is a onboard nvidia630a
<bubbasaures> retsej, This is not your mothers setup is all, however it is known. You want to be sure you understand is all, so anything you don't, don't assume.
<Ary_Mainart> the driver is Legacy Binaru Driver Version 304.123 de nvidia 304 open sourcer
<OerHeks> Ary_Mainart, C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] ?
<Ary_Mainart> Yup
<OerHeks> that one needs the 173 driver AFAIK
<Ary_Mainart> my video is onboard Asus m2n68 am plus
<Ary_Mainart> sorry. that was my MB
<k1l> i would suggest to try the "nvidia-173" which is the legacy driver
<OerHeks>  k1l +1
<k1l> ah wait, you have 14.10 running?
<k1l> there might be no 173 anymore
<retsej> bubbasaures: Thanks.  I'm doing some reading, I came on because I was trying to follow the instructions here: askubuntu.com/questions/234111/how-to-boot-ubuntu-from-ssd-drive-which-cannot-be-selected-as-boot-device
<sebo> Hi! I have just set up a fresh Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (server x64) from scratch and when trying to run first `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade` it raises the warning abot not being able to authenticate the packages. Is it OK?
<OerHeks> k1l, yes, only for trusty :-(
<retsej> bubbasaures: but I wasn't sure about some of the steps
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: try to turn off the hardware acceleration of libreoffice: Preferences/LibreOffice/View/Use Hardware Acceleration
<bubbasaures> retsej, I think you keep mixing up the SSD 24 gigs HD with the 500 HD spinning. That computer should allow any HD as booting, I think your in the weeds there. ;)
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: if that doesnt help try to set the video memory to a higher volume in the bios menue
<Bashing-om> sebo: Not normal; show, so we see in context -> pastebinit sudo apt-get update , pastebinit sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<Ary_Mainart> i trying to change the driver
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: no
<Ary_Mainart> but the video memory it is at max
<Ary_Mainart> it is not to me to change the driver???
<gtrplayer>  Hi all, SSD question: do i need to do anything to enable TRIM, Crucial M500 240GB SSD, Ubuntu 14.04LTS?  Partition was encrypted at fresh install, LUKS (not sure if that makes any difference as far as TRIM)
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: 304 is the lowest driver 14.10 offers. make sure its vram is set to maximum in bios and try to turn off the hardware acceleration in libreoffice
<sebo> Bashing-om: I have found out that the host is now not online. I have set up the WiFi network by the installation but this configuration was not saved. I need to set up it once again. Is there any quick way to do so from the shell (bash) terminal?
<m00th> Ary_Mainart:install windows xp
<Bashing-om> sebo: VM's are not in my experience, wait here for others to advise.
<Sp00ky> gtrplayer: it should be enabled automatically by a cron job in /etc/cron.weekly, so there is nothing you have to do.
<sebo> Bashing-om: I am not talking about the VM = VirtualMachine. I have got a phisical host (laptop) with a fresh Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (server x64). I am setting the server system there cause it has the brocen screen and I would like to use it for training and some developement etc.
<gtrplayer> sounds good, thanks!
<Bashing-om> sebo: OK, on the server, do you have a wired internet connection ?
<retsej> bubbasaures:  Does this look kosher?  http://imgur.com/pgStIkP
<bubbasaures> retsej, I have not done a uefi install so can't say with certainty is all.
<sebo> Bashing-om: I do have the wired and wirless Network card... However it might not be so easy to get the wire from the router right now.
<retsej> bubbasaures:  If I get it wrong, I just do it again, no?
<bubbasaures> retsej, Problem I see is you have a gpt table still, and are putting grub in the mbr. Have you looked at the link about this, that looks like a msdos partitioning on top of a gpt table.
<Bashing-om> sebo: Best results, wired internet connection, then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install, THEN look and see if there are any additionl drivers (WIFI, Vedeo ) required.
<bubbasaures> retsej, Really you need other help.
<retsej> bubbasaures:  Np, thanks for trying
<Ary_Mainart> change the drivers and get a problem
<Ary_Mainart> must to boot with nomodeset parameter and gnome-classic
<retsej> can anyone help me understand my mad partitioning problem :P
<Ary_Mainart> the problem persist
<Ary_Mainart> changing the driver back again
<quencher> hey
<sebo> Bashing-om: But it was connected through the WiFi at the installation time. I suspect this needs to be just configured once again. Am I wrong?
<Ary_Mainart> any solution for my case?
<Bashing-om> retsej: I am in the same boat as bubbasaures ; You are doing proper, await others here whi do have the UEFI experience.
<Ary_Mainart> i will reboot now. be back latter
<Bashing-om> sebo: Maybe, not wrong. Could be a config issue but I have very limited experience trouble shooting WIFI .
<sambagirl> hi does seveas still come around here?
<k1l> sambagirl: "sometimes". but for chitchat we have the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<sebo> Bashing-om: OK... I have managet to move the laptop up so that it is now next to the router and connected by Ethernet cable... anyway the network interface is still down.
<Ary_Mainart> the problem persist. anny other solution for my case
<UncleJoe> General question ignoring all attempts made yesterday... (Hi! Bashing-om , bubbasaures !) Is there an easy way to reinstall (with bootloader) onto an existing install, preserving data but essentially using the reinstall to repair broken/borked install?
<UncleJoe> Hi, Everybody!
<Bashing-om> sebo: OK, I can work with wired . Step 1, is the network card detected > -> sudo lshw -C network < - .
<k1l> UncleJoe: if you have backups you can try the reinstall option on the installer
<sambagirl> ok thanks k1l
<UncleJoe> k1l: THat would be too easy and therefore impossible since I don't have a backup that is usable - backup is on VMWare disk that is also borked.
<sambagirl> i dont suppose i can get any support for wireless with hoary huh?
<k1l> sambagirl: no. 5.04 is way way way out of support.
<UncleJoe> The problem I had so far was the issue with the disks on the installer- no root partition was defined or something similar?
<sambagirl> I still have the cd;s though and it still works :).
<Bashing-om> sambagirl: Correct, who remembers back that far ? and hoary is long End-Of-Life, and no longer has support.
<Ary_Mainart> Just to remind...
<Ary_Mainart> Hi. I have Ubuntu instaled on my desktop. The OS came with LibreOffice, but it is presenting errors. I am trying to remove the packages to do a fresh instalation. But when I try to sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice, I get a message: libreoffice is not installed. But the app is there. Writer for example is normal and functional. How do I remove the software?
<Ary_Mainart> Every time a try to open libreoffice I get this error: http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1000/sUBeKK.png
<Ary_Mainart> For now its just an libreoffice stuf.
<Ary_Mainart> The videcard is a onboard nvidia630a
<Ary_Mainart> The driver is Legacy Binaru Driver Version 304.123 de nvidia 304 open sourcer
<unopaste> Ary_Mainart you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Bashing-om> sambagirl: Yeah, but no security fixes. lots of holes have been discovered, and many many improvements have been made to the operating system .
<daftykins> Ary_Mainart: dpkg -l | grep libre
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: you can reinstall so often you want. that is not going to change
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: if you car got a puncture you can drive it in and out of the garage the often you want to. its not going help. same with your libreoffice issue
<Bashing-om> UncleJoe: Even after "sleeping" on the issue, nothing new has occurred to me.
<Ary_Mainart> you are saying is not libreoffice problem. I belive in you. But the question is, how do I fix it
<sebo> Bashing-om: It has detected my both cards: network:0 wlan0 & network:1 eth0 ... both are DISABLED
<UncleJoe> Bashing-om: :(
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: reduce the screen setting?
<UncleJoe> I didn't sleep much at all- I think I need to sit back and do this when I'm more awake
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: libreoffice with hardware acceleration support demands too much from your old video card.
<k1l> UncleJoe: boot a live usb, collect the important data and save it. reinstall, done.
<UncleJoeAway> k1l: It's ubuntu minimal 12.04 and the data is mydql db, webserver, etc.
<Bashing-om> sebo: Working with the eth0 interface, what is shown in the lshw output for a driver in the "configuration:oline ? Mine "configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too " .
<k1l> UncleJoeAway: that does not make my plan not work.
<Ary_Mainart> with the windows minimized i was able to open the writer and uncheck acceleration
<Ary_Mainart> lets see if it works
<Ary_Mainart> just a sec
<UncleJoeAway> k1l: It does if you're a n00b.  I required help to even set this up a year ago... just every once in a while /svn up'd it...
<Ary_Mainart> same problem mate
<maum> hello
<Ary_Mainart> there is another software alternative
<Ary_Mainart> ?
<maum> I like to ask about ip multicasting
<bubbasaures> I like to pet my cat
<daftykins> Ary_Mainart: the problem with your first question is you said "it is presenting errors" which doesn't really give much detail
<retsej> So, are there any new advisors/victims to help me with my partitioning? http://askubuntu.com/questions/234111/how-to-boot-ubuntu-from-ssd-drive-which-cannot-be-selected-as-boot-device
<Ary_Mainart> daftykins, I put a link with a print
<sebo> Bashing-om: configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 duplex=full latency=64 link=no maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 multicast=yes port=MII speed=100Mbit/s
<daftykins> retsej: ubuntu 12.10 is dead, why are you installing that?
<Ary_Mainart> daftykins, http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1000/sUBeKK.png
<koss> ME EYES
<daftykins> Ary_Mainart: and it only looks like that when you run Calc?
<EriC^^> retsej: so boot a live usb
<EriC^^> retsej: your bios won't see the ssd no matter what? is it an external ssd?
<Ary_Mainart> daftykins, calc, writer and other libreoffice apps
<Bashing-om> sedoHumm, no IP .. so step 2 : ifconfig eth0 | pastebinit . To a pastie so we see in contect waht is .
<k1l> that is a known issue with older nvidia cards and libre (or other java stuff?)
<Ary_Mainart> daftykins, if all windows is minimized i get the same error.
<Bashing-om> sebo: Humm, no IP .. so step 2 : ifconfig eth0 | pastebinit . To a pastie so we see in contect waht is .
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: try to turn down the resolution
<Ary_Mainart> k1l, MAte, are you saying is a video memory problem? If was that i will buy a Video Card.
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: yes it is
<Ary_Mainart> Ok mate
<Ary_Mainart> Thanks!!!
<k1l> that is why i said to make sure it gets maximum video ram in bios
<l0rdn1x> Ugh, silly unity keeps messing up if I click the desktop now
<Ary_Mainart> I have another issuie but i will google it first
<Ary_Mainart> thanks again
<l0rdn1x> Why does the application name keep vanishing from the Unity menu this is so annoying.. http://i.imgur.com/b80tN3s.png
<LaCrepeFraiches> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<Bashing-om> sebo: Maybe a lot easier on you to compare my output ( mine is eth1) and tell me the difference ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9081520/
<LaCrepeFraiches> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!
<LaCrepeFraiches> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!
<LaCrepeFraiches> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!!
<LaCrepeFraiches> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!
<LaCrepeFraiches> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!!
<LaCrepeFraiches> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!!!
<unopaste> LaCrepeFraiches you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: it says xchat in two places...
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, it should say xchat where I have the arrow
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, on the screenshot
<daftykins> but it's not full-screen?
<l0rdn1x> no
<l0rdn1x> I have global menus activated
<sebo> Bashing-om: `ifconfig eth0` is same as on each not connected interface (like on the other pc which I am writing from and which is connected through wlan0) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9081543/
<Bashing-om> sebo: Looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9081543/ .
<l0rdn1x> This is how it should look all the time when I have the window open... http://i.imgur.com/okPgQOY.png
<dormac> Iḿ looking for help installing Ubuntu 14.04 from scratch, I cannot boot from USB stick using Ubuntu 12
<daftykins> dormac: step 1 - put 14.04 on the USB flash drive
<l0rdn1x> dormac, if your computer does not support booting from a usb you can use PLOP and it will help you
<Bashing-om> sebo: Not talking to your router, huh ? .. OK is your interface "static" or dhcp ? what is set -> cat /etc/network/interfaces <- ?
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, did you get that last screenshot of how it should look all the time?  This problem didn't happen until I started using conky
<sebo> Bashing-om: it should be configured through dhcp.
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: yeah, still failing to see why you consider that such a problem
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, sometimes I can't click the menus
<dormac> 10rdn1x, how does PLOP run? do I install PLOP and reboot computer?
<l0rdn1x> dormac, you burn PLOP to a CD boot from the CD then you insert your USB and it will boot the USB for you.. Let me get you the PLOP website.
<Bashing-om> sebo: Verify then that my http://paste.ubuntu.com/9081646/ is the same as yours, except you show eth0 where I am eth1 .
<l0rdn1x> dormac, http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<dormac> 10rdn1x, thanks, appreciate it
<l0rdn1x> dormac, yep np anytime ;)
<sebo> Bashing-om: and the /etc/network/interfaces does not list neither eth0 nor wlan0 - there are just two lines there "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<l0rdn1x> I just wish I could get Unity to quit messing up so I don't have to switch DE's.
<sebo> Bashing-om: of course except some comments.
<Bashing-om> sebo: This is a server, yes? And you have no installed " Network Manager " ?
<Hertz> hi folks
<Hertz> I got t61 laptop and when I use linux on it eyes start to feel mad
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, Do you know where in the Unity configuration there is code that recognizes a click to the desktop and I could perhaps disable that to prevent the issue?
<Hertz> similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861251
<Hertz> I wonder whats the solution for it
<bLaCk`SouL> I need someone who knows please refer to Turkish
<sebo> Bashing-om: this is going to be 'a server' and i have a fresh ubuntu 14.04.1 with nothing except those packages which are preselected by the instalation system.
<bLaCk`SouL> I need someone who knows please refer to Turkish
<bLaCk`SouL> I need someone who knows please refer to Turkish
<bLaCk`SouL> I need someone who knows please refer to Turkish
<bLaCk`SouL> I need someone who knows please refer to Turkish
<DalekSec> !tr | bLaCk`SouL
<ubottu> bLaCk`SouL: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<DalekSec> bLaCk`SouL: Also please don't spam like that.
<k1l> bLaCk`SouL: no need to be annoying
#ubuntu 2014-11-19
<bLaCk`SouL>  ubottu  Thans
<Bashing-om> sebo: Then we set up '/etc/network/interfaces' ; are you comforable with a text editor ( I have to ask !) .
<sebo> Bashing-om: I can use vim :)
<retsej> bubbasaures: I bit the bullet got impatient
<sebo> Bashing-om: ...at least some basic of vim ;p
<Webdevb> Hey guys... can anyone help me out, I need to upgrade our open ssl version on our server but I'd only like to update that nothing else... is this possible?
<retsej> bubbasaures: Turns out I'm better at this than I thought
<bLaCk`SouL>  sebo  türkmusun lan .D
<k1l> Webdevb: make it a apt-get install --reinstall
<Webdevb> won't that reinstall everything...
<Bashing-om> sebo: Great, then make your '/etc/network/interfaces ' same as mine except where I have eth1, yours is eth0, for your interface . ( good practice to make sure there is a back up of any file one edits ) .
<EriC^^> Webdevb: or sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade
<EriC^^> Webdevb: sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade <package name>
<Webdevb> so sudo apt-get install openssl --only-upgrade
<EriC^^> Webdevb: no, openssl at the end
<daftykins> Webdevb: update it on one, take the package from /var/cache/apt/archives/ then manually install that on the rest
<Webdevb> cool thanks Eric^^ do you have to restart after upgrading opensll
<Webdevb> *openssl
<sebo> Bashing-om: and where is yours?  so I might take a look?
<EriC^^> no idea, i don't think so
<EriC^^> Webdevb: maybe just restart the services relating to it that your running
<Webdevb> OK thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<Bashing-om> sebo: Mine: here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9081646/ .
<zykotick9> Webdevb: fyi, updating openssl usually requires restarting many services.  easiest to reboot system, but if you want you can install debian-goodies and use the checkrestart command.  good luck.
<sebo> Bashing-om: Ill have to rewrite it :)
<Webdevb> zykotick9 thanks... a little nervous about doing all this kind of stuff.
<Bashing-om> sebo: Should only have to add the last 2 lines .(??)
<zykotick9> Webdevb: rebooting system = sure fire method ;)
<Webdevb> zykotick9 nervous about it all hahaha
<sebo> Bashing-om: yep... but I had not seen it when I was writing that ;)
<Bashing-om> sebo: :) so long as ya get it all and it is formatted same same (eth0) in your use case .
<NoName> nobady
<sebo> Bashing-om: I've commited the change and brought the interface up `sudo ifup eth0`
<sebo> Bashing-om: ...and now it pings with google :D
<sebo> Bashing-om: And the warning about the packages is also gone :)
<Bashing-om> sebo: Good deal, do we have DNS resolution ? such that ping -c3 google.com has good return ?
<neinmm_> hey, i am having a problem with 14.10 using gnome. in firefox (only firefox) ever 5 or 6 keypresses types a 'g' and then an 'r' . even if those arent the letter i was pressing. this does not happen in xchat, or console, only firefox. is this a common issue? i cant really search for it because of the problem. here is a sample of my firefox url bar: mary hadgrlittle grb its flgre was wgre as snog
<neinmm_> that was mary had a little lamb :(
<Rallias> How do I remove a dead physical volume from a volume group?
<sebo> Bashing-om: yep :) `ping google.pl` was the firs thing i have tried - thx. Anyway after the `apt-get upgrade` I'll have to set this so that it'll be brought up automatically.
<sebo> Bashing-om: or is it better to get some kind of 'network manager' installed?
<Hertz> hmm
<Hertz> sems me monitor got bettah
<Hertz> tanks to intel drivers
<Hertz> now I kan use linux :)
<retsej> So if I've got a tiny SSD holding /, but a large partition on another drive, how can I install large programs onto the other drive?
<EriC^^> retsej: you'd have /usr on the other drive
<retsej> Eric^^ right now it's labelled /data, I did a test run to make sure I got the installation right (I did)
<EriC^^> retsej: copy whatever is in /usr to it
<retsej> Eric^^: Then sym link?
<EriC^^> retsej: then delete everything in /usr and modify your fstab to mount it on /usr
<Bashing-om> sebo: I expect it to wokie great as is, and last long time.
<sebo> Bashing-om: I was just wondering if after the reboot the network interface might need to be brought up manualy (which I would not like to). Thx for your advises :)
<Bashing-om> sebo: Kernel should detect and bring up wired connection with no intercession on your part .
<sebo> Bashing-om: so thanks :) ...Tomorrow I'll have to dig in with the wlan0 :]
<Bashing-om> sebo: Good luck. mine has been good, Always to this time WIFI just works out-of-the-box; thus I have had to gain no experience with WIFI .
<jmadero> hi all - anyone using pidgin can direct me to where I can find some conversation themes....seems like there is no central location
<auscompgeek> jmadero: perhaps #pidgin could
<jmadero> auscompgeek: thanks
<happyface> I can ssh into my ubuntu 12.04 server but I can't access internet from it. "curl -v http://google.com" times out, so do requests in "apt-get update". Any suggestions?
<happyface> I can ping google.com, but can't curl it
<daftykins> DNS
<jacob_koelling> sup sup
<happyface> daftykins: no it's not DNS. It gets an IP but then times out somewhere. I can't curl an IP directly either, for example
<Webdevb> EriC^^ that didn't work buddy...
<Webdevb> Seem to just install the same version...
<Webdevb> Do i need to update my package list?
<EriC^^> Webdevb: which ubuntu do you have
<Webdevb> 12.04 LTS
<diegoviola> hi
<EriC^^> which openssl version do you want
<diegoviola> so when is ubuntu switching to systemd?
<EriC^^> !info openssl precise
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.20 (precise), package size 506 kB, installed size 898 kB
<EriC^^> diegoviola: by 2016 i guess
<diegoviola> ok
<diegoviola> ty
<auscompgeek> happyface: are you sure you're not on a network where you have to use an http proxy?
<Webdevb> 1.0.1h
<Webdevb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/478042/how-to-patch-the-vulnerability-cve-2014-0224-in-openssl
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8za, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0m, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1h does not properly restrict processing of ChangeCipherSpec messages, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to trigger use of a zero-length master key in certain OpenSSL-to-OpenSSL communications, and consequently hijack sessions or obtain sensitive information, via a crafted TLS handshake, aka the "CCS Injec... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224)
<happyface> auscompgeek: I'm not. This is a new issue on this server (an EC2 instance)
<aFeijo> hi folks, I'm stuck! I try to remove mariadb 10.1 and install mariadb 10.0, now it wont finish installing the 10.0, I try to remove and purge it many times, but the error remains
<Webdevb> I think it's more the libary...
<Webdevb> EriC^^ 1.0.1h seems like the one it needs to patch.
<auscompgeek> happyface: this is probably unlikely, but are you sure your routing table is correct?
<xangua> aFeijo: what ubuntu release are you uging¿  how did you install mariadb 10.1 and how are you trying to downgrade¿ "the error remains" what error? what is the message/output error
<happyface> auscompgeek: "route" matches my other (working) server
<Webdevb> EriC^^ I've tried that link above and still no look.
<aFeijo> xangua, ubuntu 14.04, I installed mariadb with sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://mirror.edatel.net.co/mariadb//repo/10.1/ubuntu trusty main', then I removed that apt line and added the 10.0 one, and I try to install again. The error is Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Webdevb> EriC^^ could it be this sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade libssl1.0.0
<EriC^^> !find libssl
<ubottu> Found: libssl-dev, libssl-doc, libssl1.0.0, libssl1.0.0-dbg, libssl-ocaml
<EriC^^> !info libssl1.0.0
<ubottu> libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu9 (utopic), package size 840 kB, installed size 2903 kB
<EriC^^> !info libssl1.0.0 precise
<ubottu> libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl): SSL shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.20 (precise), package size 987 kB, installed size 2690 kB
<EriC^^> Webdevb: it's also version 1.0.1-4
<EriC^^> Webdevb: are you sure it needs patching, they should release patches for security vulns especially on lts releases
<Webdevb> Yea if i run an ssllabs on it it's say i'm vunrable...
<Webdevb> EriC^^ maybe I just need to do a full reboot.
<EriC^^> in the --only-upgrade did it actually install anything?
<auscompgeek> Webdevb: well... if you haven't restarted all services that use openssl, then you'd still be vulnerable, yes
<Webdevb> auscompgeek this is the version: OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<Webdevb> built on: Mon Apr  7 20:33:29 UTC 2014
<Webdevb> EriC^^ it just says 1 upgraded.
<Webdevb> auscompgeek do I have to do a full restart could I not just resart opensll?
<auscompgeek> Webdevb: how would you restart openssl?
<Webdevb> auscompgeek I don't have a clue
<Webdevb> haha
<Eduard_Munteanu> Actually, I wish openssl was a service.
<Webdevb> Could I check to see what services are using openssl?
<Webdevb> and just restart those?
<Webdevb> This doesn't show anything lsof | grep -i libssl | grep DEL | awk '{print $1}' | sort | uniq
<happyface> auscompgeek: looks like I can access http (port 80) through a SSH socks5 proxy, but not https (443)
<auscompgeek> happyface: I have no clue what's going on
<happyface> auscompgeek: yea, weirdest thing I've seen in awhile
<EriC^^> Webdevb: try just lsof | grep -i libssl
<auscompgeek> happyface: perhaps you should ask amazon what's going on
<happyface> auscompgeek: perhaps, good idea
<Webdevb> -linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<Webdevb> apache is using that
<agent_white> evenin' folks
<Webdevb>  nova-agent/0.0.1.38/lib/libssl.so.10
<EriC^^> Webdevb: sudo service apache2 restart
<Webdevb> EriC^^ I've already restarted apache2
<EriC^^> try sudo service nova-agent restart
<EriC^^> ( i guess )
<chris__> Newbie here... afraid this is going to sound like a dumb question...
<EriC^^> do so at your own risk..
<chris__> Trying to sign up for a subscription and I'm getting a very generic error that says, "Chris , We have detected an error with your attempted purchase.
<chris__> An unknown error has occurred with your purchase. Please contact customer service..."  Is there a general setting that might hinder things like this.  very vague, I know, but any help is appreciated
<buck11> chris__: it's more likely to be an issue on their end
<buck11> call their customer support
<buck11> they should want your money
<chris__> ok just thought I'd check... there's been a few quirky things since I switched over that I'm unaccustomed to... Thanks
<Webdevb> If I run this what version will download sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade libssl1.0.0
<ubuthetechguru> is there a way to switch users using xchat?
<Webdevb> safest way to reboot?? Reboot now
<Webdevb> ?
<ubuthetechguru> Webdevb, sudo shutdown -r now
<Webdevb> ubuthetechguru: do you know what verison will install if i run this sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade libssl1.0.0
<EriC^^> Webdevb: the latest that's in the releases repo
<EriC^^> Webdevb: you can add a ppa or something to get a newer one, but it might break stuff who knows
<Webdevb> EriC^^ sorry so whats the dif between that and this sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade openssl
<EriC^^> Webdevb: if indeed this is a security vuln i guess it would be better to talk to a dev or something cause it should be patched
<EriC^^> Webdevb: --only-upgrade will do like apt-get upgrade does for all packages, except for just that one package
<ubuthetechguru> Webdevb, no idea sorry
<WaterBottle> Anyone got any good guides on customizing the ubuntu look?
<infamy> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FUbuntuEyeCandy&ei=7vdrVLGfGsPCmQW_zYLACQ&usg=AFQjCNHreq-c3utNUlglGX5ocS7v3OHnwg&sig2=esXqm1S2PEfHXjjwkBDCuw&bvm=bv.79908130,bs.1,d.dGY
<slitt_> WaterBottle, Are U willing to use something besides Unity?
<infamy> WaterBottle:  ^^
<WaterBottle> Yeah, I've tried other Destop enviroments, the only issue is there are some nuances that unity takes care of
<infamy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<WaterBottle> Like dragging a window to a side to maximzie/take up half the screen
<Scrivener_> Yo guys. I have two mounted drives, and I was doing a mass copy of files from one drive to another.
<WaterBottle> But I'm more than willing to try another DE
<GoldenAngle> Hola
<Scrivener_> In the middle, I got a series of "cp: cannot create directory '[directory path on destination]': No such file or directory
<dormac> A have to partitions, one windows, other with Ubuntu. I want to get rid of windows partition and just have the whole disk for Ubuntu. How can I rejoin the partitions? Do I have to format and reinstall?
<segodmiche> nah man
<Scrivener_> Well of course there's no such file or directory -- it hasn't created it yet! Why would it have a problem doing this, though?
<segodmiche> from linux you can format that nasty windows
<slitt_> WaterBottle, what improvements do you want to make on the appearance?
<segodmiche> transform it to ext2 and use it
<segodmiche> oh mount it in the fstab
<WaterBottle> I'm trying to get a more minimalist look. Almost like the newest flavor of OSX
<bubbasaures> dormac, You just remove and resize what is left.
<segodmiche> dormac: you don't need to rejoin them
<dormac> segodmiche, ext4 works?
<segodmiche> sure
<segodmiche> i live in the past
<segodmiche> reiserfs for a more *killer* approach
<slitt_> WaterBottle, the most minimalist Ubuntu environment I ever used was Openbox with a black background.
<Scrivener_> No one has run into this before?
<dormac> segodmiche bubbasaures tnx
<slitt_> If you want a panel (and most do), LXDE is pretty minimal looking.
<Loshki> Scrivener_: Odd. What were your args to cp? I prefer rsync -av --progress --partial anyway.
<slitt_> I don't know what OS/X looks like.
<segodmiche> slitt: it doesn't get more minimalistic than DWM
<Scrivener_> Loshki, rp -R /source/dir /dest/dir
<Scrivener_> cp* -R
<Scrivener_> sudo cp -R, in fact
<segodmiche> dormac whats a bubbasaures?
<Scrivener_> They are both HFS+ formatted filesystems, if that makes a difference, but they were mounted properly (as read-writable, as long as I'm root)
<bubbasaures> segodmiche, You said you were in the past, just not far enough. ;)
<WaterBottle> slitt, I like this look thank you
<slitt_> segodmiche, I came darn close to using dwm as my daily driver desktop. But it didn't have anything like Openbox's window list sorted by desktop, which I use conxstantly.
<Scrivener_> Loshki, trying with rsync now
<Loshki> Scrivener_: HFS+? Sorry, no experience with it. Still, rsync will avoid having to redo the whole copy
<segodmiche> sorted by desktop..?
<Loshki> Scrivener_: use the -n (dry run) flag until you're sure you've got the args right.
<pgnome> firefox 33.0 keeps crashing... is this typical in 14.04?
<slitt_> segodmiche, yes, first desktop 1 with all its windows, then desktop 2 with all its windows, all the way to desktop 9. And you can move to one with a letter, then hit enter.
<Scrivener_> Loshki, is there anything that will cause damage if it doesn't go correctly?
<Scrivener_> I did not do a dry run in this case...
<Scrivener_> And it looks like it's sitting on a file.
<segodmiche> yeah you can do that with DWM
<segodmiche> it's built in
<segodmiche> well you have to set the shortcuts in the source
<slitt_> segodmiche, I couldn't find it in dwm. How do you do it? Or, in the source code, what function?
<Loshki> Scrivener_: only that if the args aren't correct, you risk copying stuff twice & maybe not noticing. And of course, be extra careful whenever using the --delete flag.
<segodmiche> hmm I wrote a tutorial about this, let me see if I can find it on the wayback machine, 1 sec.
<Scrivener_> Loshki, not deleting anything
<Loshki> Scrivener_: if you do it right, rsync will skip over the existing copies, and only copy the missing parts...
<slitt_> Thanks segodmiche , I looked all over dwm for that functionality.
<GoldenAngle> Anyone have experience with setting up a Groupon type website?
<Scrivener_> Loshki, showing progress, it is not moving from a file. Been sitting showing the one file for a long time now :-/
<GreenOwen25> hi
<Loshki> Scrivener_: list the destination file in a separate terminal. Is it growing?
<GreenOwen25> i need help with installing teamspeak on my ubuntu machine
<solsTiCe> hi. I wouldlike to see what's in my initrd img. But it is not compressed with gzip. and I can't decompress it. cpio -i gives only a 26k file while the initrs is 28Mb
<electroglue> for the life of me i cant get jackd to start on 14.04. Can someone please help me?
<Loshki> solsTiCe: plenty of stuff on google I would think e.g. http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-initrd
<solsTiCe> it does not work
<Scrivener_> Loshki, strangely, while I can navigate to the directory in nautilus (running with gksu nautilus), as root when I ll in the destination directory I see nothing
<Scrivener_> In nautilus I do see files though...
<solsTiCe> as I said mine is not gzip compressed. why ?
<anjo-aladiah> A user trying help me to tuning my keyborad layout, told me to do this @setxkbmap -option compose:ralt  , then as i found another solution that work, i wish to put thing as in original state. User told me to change RALT to LALT in the file as i did. This is enought ?
<Scrivener_> Loshki, nevermind, hang on
<electroglue> can someone point me to where I can find accurate information on how to rub jackd on 14.04?
<anjo-aladiah> I never seen the difference between changes at all, anyway.
<Scrivener_> Loshki, no, size is remaining the same
<Scrivener_> It's just not doing anything
<Loshki> solsTiCe: dunno, don't more recent versions use initramfs instead http://askubuntu.com/questions/299690/the-relationship-between-initrd-and-squashfs
<hopsin> what ubuntu should i d/l for a desktop ?
<Scrivener_> Loshki, the size of the destination directory is not changing either
<Scrivener_> It's not copying new files and just not outputting it
<Loshki> Scrivener_: that usually means rsync is having trouble reading the source file. Can you cat the file?
<electroglue> solsTiCe: you can see what's going in the initramfs by passing the -v flag to update-initramfs while it's being built. Beyond that I have successfully extracted the contents to a directory
<Bashing-om> hopsin: A lot depends on your hardware, takes some horsepower to run the top-of-the-line editions .
<electroglue> It depends sometimes it is using xz
<hopsin> Bashing-om, just a crappy single core pc
<electroglue> can someone help me with running jackd on 14.04 please?
<electroglue> I'm at a dead end
<Scrivener_> Loshki, I can cat the file
<Bashing-om> hopsin: I have successfully installed Lubuntu to many single core machines . Good place to start any way.
<Scrivener_> I think I know what might be causing this problem though
<Loshki> Scrivener_: if you're not seeing actual disk errors reported from rsync, it usually means it's in disk wait?
<Scrivener_> In order to cat the file, I had to surround it in quotes
<hopsin> Bashing-om, what about a dual core ?
<flipapy> hi channel. i have a question about using different window themes in ubuntu 14.04. currently i am using this one i think its ambiance or the other dark one. it is very stable and i like that. but i want one with bigger window clickable options, like a bigger 'x' for closing etc, and different color options. and ideas on the best stable choices? i know there are a lot of options, i am looking for the ones some people here know as the least bugg
<flipapy> y.
<Scrivener_> If I try to cat it according to how it shows up in ls, it treats each piece of the file (space-separated filename..) as its own file
<Scrivener_> And says they don't exist
<Scrivener_> I feel like I should just be able to drag and drop >.<
<anjo-aladiah> What it is the difference bewteen have RALT or LALT  About this  @setxkbmap -option compose:ralt
<Scrivener_> But apparently not :(
<zykotick9> Scrivener_: the\ alternative\ is\ to\ escape\ like\ this
<HerroWor_> Hey i am trying to connect to a server then open up an active log, ssh -i /Users/J/Documents/SSH/mysshkey.pem ubuntu@23.23.43.23 colortail -f /home/ubuntu/logs/server.log
<Scrivener_> zykotick9, of course... but I don't know why it would not do this by default
<Scrivener_> And how am I expected to do that manually for 300+ GB of files?
<anjo-aladiah> I know it got to do with this but i can t find the meaning of th word LALT here https://gist.github.com/Spoygg/3122226
<HerroWor_> When i do this all i see is ==> /home/ubuntu/logs/server.log <==  with no log info
<flipapy> anjo-aladiah, have you thought about 'laugh alt loud' ?
<Scrivener_> Loshki, I just went manually in with nautilus this time, found the exact file it was stuck on, tried to drag and drop it to the destination (which I also have open in nautilus)
<Scrivener_> And it gives the same error.
<Scrivener_> No such file or directory, as though the thing I am dragging doesn't exist
<Scrivener_> Even though I can clearly access it.
<ObrienDave> anjo-aladiah, LALT = Left ALT key. RALT = Right ALT key
<anjo-aladiah> ObrienDave: Thanks. So tha mean i should put RALT there, because my ALT right key is on the RIGHT ?
<Bashing-om> hopsin: I run ubuntu just fine on a dual core althlon set up .
<agent_white> HerroWor_: `ssh ubuntu@ipaddress -t 'tail -f /path/to/logfile'`
<hopsin> Bashing-om, im on ubuntu web site but there is cloud and a few others what is a basic os
<Eleuin> define basic OS
<ObrienDave> anjo-aladiah, i don't know what you would do for only one ALT key. US keyboards usually have two ALT keys
<Bashing-om> hopsin: Burn ya a few .iso's and see what you prefer. ( I have a preference for xfce (xubuntu) .
<anjo-aladiah> Mine too. but Alt GR m the right one is on the right side
<agent_white> hopsin: If you are new, just go with the desktop one.
<anjo-aladiah> If i put LALT there with the prior command i mentioned a while ago it will be on contrary function ?
<anjo-aladiah> ObrienDave:
<ObrienDave> anjo-aladiah, i don't know
<anjo-aladiah> RALT is the original config ?
<HerroWor_> agent_white: im getting a weird bash: ‘colortail: command not found
<agent_white> HerroWor_: Does the remote machine have colortail on it?
<HerroWor_> yes
<HerroWor_> the local machine does not
<agent_white> Hm. Can you install it on the local machine?
<HerroWor_> i would rather not
<hopsin> so kylin ?
<hopsin> says its for china
<HerroWor_> i can still connet through ssh then run the 'colortail - f /logfile' and open the log
<agent_white> HerroWor_: That's probably best bet.
<hopsin> agent_white, i dont see a desktop install kylin says china
<Foxhoundz> how do I install Nginix + PHP + MySQL  on Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> Tasksel doesn't let you choose your http daemon
<Foxhoundz> which is stupid.
<neinmm> hi! ubuntu is booting with scrolling text (dmesg) and id like to get rid of that and have a graphical boot into lightdm. is there a setting i can change to disable the text at boot time?
<agent_white> Foxhoundz: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-nginx-mysql-php-lemp-stack-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Foxhoundz> agent_white: thanks man! o/
<Loshki> Scrivener_: can you pastebin the output of ls -l of the file, and ls -ld of the containing directory?
<Bashing-om> hopsin: ubuntu desktop -> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop .
<chad> probably a stupid question but when i do bzip2 * in term it wont let me go backt oentering commands
<HerroWor_> agent_white: why would having colortrail installed on my local machine make a difference if i am trying to run a comand on the remote machine?
<agent_white> Foxhoundz: Digitalocean has TONS of 'server-setup' like tuts. :) Cheers!
<chad> it has >
<hopsin> Bashing-om, thanks
<Bashing-om> hopsin: :) enjoy .
<chad> hello
<chad> anyone know why my term is just >
<agent_white> HerroWor_: Probably (I'm assuming) because over ssh it's just sending text, not the formatted text.
<Dylan> I'm using f.lux do dim my monitor at night. I've recently installed fluxgui to manage it, however now whatever setting I choose doesn't change the color of th eminotr.
<chad> each time i type it doesnt do commands just is another line of >
<Dylan> the monitor*
<Dylan> Anyone have any ideas?
<dna113p> Hello, i have a bit of an issue. I've been gaming using wine... But I'm having a huge problem with keybindings in Xubuntu. THere are so many random keys that launch shit that I am constantly launching shit while middle of a game. Any way I can either disable them when i'm in fullscreen game or altogether?
<Bashing-om> chad: try key combo ctl+c to get out of command mode.
<agent_white> HerroWor_: I _think_ that colortail just uses regex to get blocks of text, then probably adds ANSI escapes to add color. So it interprets the stream of text, and prolly sends it to your console via something like `echo -en "\033[32GREENTEXT!"`
<hopsin> Bashing-om, its not free ?
<HerroWor_> agent_white, odd i tried to replace colortrail with echo hello
<hopsin> lol nevermind
<HerroWor_> and it does not display anything
<agent_white> HerroWor_: What is the full command you entered?
<Bashing-om> hopsin: Yes it is free, ubuntu has always been free and we have the promise it always will be free, IF you desire to assist the effort with financial aid, you may do so,
<HerroWor_> ssh -i path/to/key.pem user@ip -t 'echo hello'
<Dylan> Since I updated to 14.04, I've had some complaints from others when using Skype that the connection will suddenly get very loud on their end. I use a headset and I can solve this problem temporarily by unplugging and plugging them back in again. I've noticed in the Sound Settings-->Input that the computer has blips where it suddenly no longer detects my headset and defaults back to the...
<Dylan> ...computer microphone/speakers. I don't know if these two are related, but has anyone else experienced this problem and have an idea what to do about it?
<HerroWor_> i get bash: ‘echo: command not found
<agent_white> HerroWor_: Then you just echo'ed "hello" to the remote console.
<HerroWor_> icic
<hopsin> Bashing-om, if it works out no problem
<agent_white> HerroWor_: Anything you pass to "-t" is run on the remote machine.
<slitt_> Hi all, I need to hang up now because I'm going to install PCBSD 10.1 64 bit on this machine now.
<HerroWor_> agent_white it works perfectly with colortrail i just had to remove the ''
<HerroWor_> from around the command i wanted to execute on the server
<agent_white> HerroWor_: Got it working?!
<agent_white> :D
<HerroWor_> tyvm :-D
<agent_white> HerroWor_: Good deal! No problem!
<HerroWor_> is there any benifit to using restart service over stop service, start service?
<agent_white> Dylan: Disable auto-adjusting mixer levels in skype?
<Dylan> Let me see here...
<Dylan> Found it and disabled. We'll see if the problem continues into the future. Thank you.
<Bleezy> how do switch between desktops?
<agent_white> Dylan: Cheers :)
<neoark> anyone using cloud.cfg to set resolv.conf?
<neoark> is sucessfull?
<Dylan> Next: Is anyone familiar with using Redshift programs of any sort to "warm up" monitors for 14.04? I'm having a hell of a time getting f.lux to work and I'm open to other suggestions.
<agent_white> Dylan: I use/recommend redshift, it's one of my startup programs.
<agent_white> As in the program is literally called redshift :)
<Dylan> Great, thank you.
<Bashing-om> Bleezy: In the sign in /log in box click on the ubuntu icon and choose your session (??) .
<kfizz> For a SSD w/ an ext4 root file system, what are some advised options for fstab. Currently the options I have on mine are "errors=remount-ro" but I read that relatime is a good option to add for ext4 file systems
<Krixvar> Is there a way to have firefox let you choose the location to save a file to, save it there, then automatically open the newly saved file with a specific program? Trying to improve my mp3 sorting workflow
<SchrodingersScat> Krixvar: not that I know of, but incron can watch a directory and trigger an action.
<Krixvar> SchrodingersScat: I'll have to look into that, thanks!
<ai6pg> s3fs - folders in bucket aren't accessible. Any suggestion?
<travesty> I'm having issues with wine. Fresh install of 14.04 x64 I go to browse C: drive and I get the following error message: Unable to detect the URI-scheme of ".wine/dosdevices/c:" can someone please help?
<travesty> ai6pg have you tried using the folders in the user you created them in?
<ai6pg> #travesty - I'm not sure I understand. Local folder is /mnt/pgrace
<travesty> have you tried changing permissions? eg. chown?
<biella> h
<travesty> h
<travesty> hru?
<beltorak> hi all; how do i go about modifying some specific properties of Xorg? Is the /etc/X11/xorg.conf(.d/) config still honored? Did the xorg.conf file move or was it obsoleted by automatic hardware detection?
<travesty> version beltorak?
<beltorak> 1.15.1, release date 2014-04-13
<beltorak> er; ubuntu version 14.04.1 LTS
<travesty> kk one sec
<travesty> afaik beltorak, should still be honoured... see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/438845/will-14-04-be-using-x-org and ftp://www.x.org/pub/X11R6.8.0/doc/Xorg.1.html
<travesty> beltorak, know anything about wine?
<beltorak> travesty: a little bit; i've run a couple of things in it
<travesty> in a fresh install of 14.04.1 LTS, I get the following error from wine: Unable to detect the URI-scheme of ".wine/dosdevices/c:"
<travesty> any ideas?
<beltorak> what are you trying to run?
<travesty> browse C: drive
<travesty> going to be running shaiya; and wine is the only stable emulator
<beltorak> that's very peculiar. how are you trying to browse it? what's your de? (unity i assume?) what's the file browser? you might have luck if the dosdevices/c: is a symlink to the original location - ../drive_c - by just using the original location
<beltorak> perhaps if you put a "file://$HOME/" in front of it to "force" your file browser to use the "file" protocol
<travesty> I'm installing unity as we speak
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<beltorak> morning lotuspsychje
<ObrienDave> greetings
<lotuspsychje> just for the info: system76 renewed their website with ubuntu computers, its neat
<jbud> Hi lotuspsychje
<jbud> Were you the one who recommendedme to upgrade to 14.04 over the weekend?
<Foxhoundz> I need help
<Foxhoundz> nginx is not executing php scripts
<Foxhoundz> instead it lets me download them
<lotuspsychje> jbud: thats possible yes
<jbud> I was having problems with 13.10, and 14.04 and 14.10 before that
<jbud> I think it was you who took a look at my syslog and identified that I needed to upgrade my BIOS driver
<jbud> Thanks for the tip, I did that and installed 14.04 about a week ago, and haven't had any problems since then
<lotuspsychje> jbud: yes, at wich part are you stuck now?
<jbud> No, I just wanted to come on here and thank you
<lotuspsychje> jbud: thats friendly mate :p
<jbud> Been trying to keep my eye out for you, cause I forgot to write down your name
<jbud> I really would have had no idea to update my bios driver
<SchrodingersScat> Foxhoundz: don't you need to setup some kind of php thing to work with nginx?
<lotuspsychje> jbud: any other packages you looking for?
<travesty> here ya go FoxHoundz: http://serverfault.com/questions/322018/nginx-not-executing-php-files
<ej> is there a log thats just errors?
<jbud> Haha no, I mean nouveau seemed a little slow for some reason, but the nvidia blobs are working fine enough anyways
<lotuspsychje> ej: dmesg
<ej> ty!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jbud
<ubottu> jbud: Glad you made it! :-)
<jbud> Loll
<SchrodingersScat> Foxhoundz: like maybe php-fpm?
<jbud> Thanks again lotuspsychje :)
<ej> ohh wow..these r all errors?
<lotuspsychje> ej: well, not all things are critical, but working points
<ej> ok..
<lotuspsychje> ej: check /var/log/syslog aswell
<ej> k!
<lotuspsychje> ej: best way is to start from your actual problems, then findout more in logs
<ej> just the mouse lagging..every thing else works!!
<geoffmcc> Foxhoundz: You may have forgot to setup the php part in default config. Check out https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-nginx-mysql-php-lemp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> ej: ubuntu version?
<ej> 14.4
<ej> with gnome throw back
<geoffmcc> Foxhoundz: the part your looking for starts with location ~ \.php$ {
<lotuspsychje> ej: and grafix card+ driver?
<lotuspsychje> ej: gnome fallback?
<ej> yup..intel
<lotuspsychje> ej: you dont like unity?
<ej> 14.4 was to much
<geoffmcc> Foxhoundz: your config should look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9086524/
<ej> i cant explain!!
<lotuspsychje> ej: if mouse pointer lags, might be grafix lagging on you
<flipapy> ej, is there a way to refresh the usb contacts?  like unplug the stuff, run a single legacy mouse and keybard and reset through some settings? or i would look into any ppa's i installed that were connected to and might have outdated packages connected to any periferals
<ej> ok!!
<lotuspsychje> ej: maybe try xubuntu or lubuntu to test
<lotuspsychje> ej: see if your system runs any smoother on it
<flipapy> i think i just wnat to get into virtual os's and like just have fun with it
<flipapy> thanks linux
<ej> u mean dl xubuntu?
<Foxhoundz> geoffmcc: is that the default config under sites-enabled or sites-available
<lotuspsychje> ej: you can test it from your existing install: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ej> i just went through a day worth of configuring with 14.4!!
<ej> ok..ok..
<lotuspsychje> ej:well if desktop 14.04 with unity lags on you, best test out other things
<flipapy> yeah ej if you keep at it, you learn a lot more faster
<flipapy> it really might be that your network doesnt allow proprietary interference
<flipapy> or your hardware might have issues
<flipapy> not that its broken
<geoffmcc> Foxhoundz: sites-enabled is just a symlink of sites available, so make your changes in sites available
<lotuspsychje> ej: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled?
<ej> ??
<lotuspsychje> ej: cable on and updates during install?
<geoffmcc> Foxhoundz: this is what i followed to setup on my raspberry pi, its a little different than what the one i just posted for ubuntu states -- http://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/remote-access/web-server/nginx.md
<ej> yes!
<flipapy> ej, probably a dumb q, but did you set your mouse acceleration higher?
<flipapy> did you install tweak tools or compiz config manager? and not getthem balanced yet?
<ej> i have to mouse apps no choice for eccel..u mean faster?
<ashish> can someone help me with a java program?
<flipapy> ok i'm out guys. thanks for the fun chats. :) good luck ej, it's getting to late for me. :) nite people :)
<lotuspsychje> ej: ccsm is another good idea indeed to tweak grafix lower
<lotuspsychje> !java | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ashish> i have all that
<ej> yes! compiz! i changed stuff for the mouse
<ashish> i am having an issue with a program logic
<ej> after that things changed a bit
<ej> im just gunna try xbuntu or other..
<lotuspsychje> ej: yes might be lighter for your grafix card
<ej> im on a laptop.. with 786 of memory
<lotuspsychje> ej: try xubuntu-desktop from your existing install
<ej> ok go again on that ..
<ej> path?
<lotuspsychje> ej: command?
<ej> yes..ty
<lotuspsychje> ej: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> ej: after install, logout and log back in into xubuntu
<ej> much thanks..
<ej> will do..
<lotuspsychje> ej: good luck!
<ej> :-)
<travesty> how would I go about changing from lightdm-greeter to Unity-greeter?
<ej_> alright.. alright...
<ej_> lotus?
<lotuspsychje> ej_: yes?
<ej_> how could i be the man if u the man..
<lotuspsychje> ej_: works smoother now?
<ej_> so smooth..
<ej_> fast!!
<lotuspsychje> ej_: then maybe i would suggest a tot clean xubuntu 14.04 install
<lotuspsychje> total
<ej_> agreed..
<SchrodingersScat> welcome to xubuntu, enjoy your stay
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ej_> so..
<lotuspsychje> ej_: xubuntu has many fans for fast smooth boxes, even new machines
<ej_> its the same but les graphics?
<Elephant> Hello! What WYSWYG html editiors are available for Ubuntu??
<lotuspsychje> ej_: its lightweighter indeed, not only for graphics but overall system speed
<Guest3695> Hello!!?
<ej_> nice..
<Guest3695> ANY GOOD HTML editor?
<lotuspsychje> Guest3695: checkout software centre
<Guest3695> What is that?
<Guest3695> Im using ubuntu 1.0!
<lotuspsychje> Guest3695: its the centre for installing software of your dreams
<ObrienDave> 1.0??????
<xangua> there never was an ubuntu 1.0 Guest3695
<Guest3695> My dream is a wired one!! I dont dream about softwares .________.
<lotuspsychje> a wired what?
<Guest3695> I meant 10.04
<agent_white> o_0
<lotuspsychje> hum
<Guest3695> hum yum!
<felspalm> hi everyone
<Guest3695> Hola!
<Guest3695> what do you want?
<felspalm> can any1 help me with barcodes ? )
<lotuspsychje> Guest3695: you on ubuntu server?
<Guest3695> Ikonia is not here!
<Guest3695> yes
<Guest3695> and no!
<felspalm> so
<ej_> ???
<Guest3695> Its rusiing as server but Installed the GUI few days ago!
<Guest3695> **erm -- running
<OerHeks> BlueGriffon, komodo, libreoffice. all wysiwyg
<lotuspsychje> Guest3695: running wich gui?
<Guest3695> LXDE
<akam> Hello! After boot my kubuntu 14.04 desktop doesn't see my LVM partition in /dev/vg/home, I need to to vgchange -y a after each boot to mount my /home. is it bug?
<felspalm> at windows i used tbarcode extension for ms office. any alternative at ubuntu 14.04 + openoffice ?
<ej_> lotus should i use os unistaler or from cd?
<lotuspsychje> ej_: create a xubuntu 14.04 usbstick and install fresh
<lotuspsychje> ej_: your machine will run like rocket
<ej_> hi five!
<lotuspsychje> ej_: no need for uninstalling, just backup your data and install xubuntu clean on full hd
<ej_> data?
<lotuspsychje> ej_: yes from your /home pictures, music
<ej_> none.. :-(
<lotuspsychje> ej_: ok your good to go then
<ej_> ok!! MUCHO GRASIAS!!!
<lotuspsychje> ej_: good luck mate
<ej_> err.. thanks again.
<ej_> desktop image?
<lotuspsychje> ej_: xubuntu desktop iso yes
<ej_> okk..
<lotuspsychje> ej_: then create an usb, reboot install with internet enabled/updates during install
<lotuspsychje> ej_: and choose reinstall xubuntu on your full hd
<ej_> will do... i had trouble with usb couldnt booot ..madedvd..
<lotuspsychje> ej_: you can make a nice usb, with the usb creator icon from your ubuntu
<ej_> my bios is flash with pw..
<ej_> oh!
<ej_> that easy!
<lotuspsychje> ej_: maybe press f12 to choose usb boot, might work
<ej_> ok ill try it..
<ej_> last time nope..
<lotuspsychje> ej_: your cdrom starts first boot?
<ej_> ya..
<lotuspsychje> ej_: you can also burn 'plop boot manager' to a cd and force your machine to boot usb
<ej_> thats what i did last time with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ok nice
<ej_> yikes! 2 hours
<lotuspsychje> ej_: 2 hours what
<ej_> dl time
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ej_: your on dialup?
<ej_> no ethernet
<lotuspsychje> ej_: try a different mirror
<ej_> 40 min for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ej_: close to your country
<ej_> ahh!! im slipin.. gettin tired.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> ej_: dream of your new xubuntu machine, will help you stay awake
<ej_> yes!!!
<id> all right
<ej_> stupid mouse!!
<ej_> grr...
<id> :(
<Bashing-om> ej_: When you get Xubuntu installed, you will find this http://www.xfce.org of interest.
<ej_> err...
<ej_> england is the closest
<ej_> 2hr
<id> err...
<ej_> this mouse is driving me mad
<Bashing-om> ej_: Try as a torrent ? http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ .
<id> hey,Tom~
<ej_> k!!
<ej_> transmission no good?
<id> why are you so angry.try some fish.
<PeterA_> Anybody tried unity 8?
<OerHeks> !info unity8-desktop-session-mir
<ubottu> unity8-desktop-session-mir (source: unity8-desktop-session): Unity8 desktop session for Mir. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12+14.10.20141009-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 53 kB
<OerHeks> PeterA_, you are free to try, it gives a unity8 option @ login
<PeterA_> It lets me login, but the touchscreen on my laptop is broken
<OerHeks> https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<PeterA_> Or doesn't work in unity 8 but does in gnome 3 and unity 7
<OerHeks> we cannot support it yet, you might want to join #ubuntu+1
<iscorpion> hi guys please help me mounting xperia S on ubuntu because when i connect it charges
<OerHeks> iscorpion,  go to the Xperia tab - enter - press connectivity- Press USB connection mode- select Maass Storage Mode [MSC] NOW plug your device into linux laptop USB and go from there
<OerHeks> sorry, that is the old android
<iscorpion> oerheks i am using 4.4.4 usb debugging is enabled
<iscorpion> also adb
<iscorpion> i can use flashtool to connect xperia for adb but cannot able to mount the storage
<Seveas> sambagirl: rarely :)
<sambagirl> wow hi seveas!
<sambagirl> geez
<sambagirl> think i should upgrade from hoary seveas?
<OerHeks> iscorpion, did you install mtp-tools & mtpfs ?
<iscorpion> yes
<Seveas> sambagirl: no. You should reinstall. The many-step upgrade would take days and would probably fail.
<OerHeks> there is also a gui gmtp
<Seveas> Considering that there are people in here who weren't *born* when hoary was released, it's well time to retire it :)
<iscorpion> thanks will try now and also  i think i need t update libmtp
<sambagirl> seveas you bring back great memories for me!
<ubuntuser13> unable to run java gui software in ubuntu. on clicking Desktop icon, no response. why?
<agent_white> I remember the free-cd days, waiting for a month+ to get a bundle of ubuntu cds. I used to pass them out to buddies in middle school.
<ubuntuser13> agent_white: Do you want ubuntu 14.04 64bit version? i
<agent_white> ?
<ubuntuser13> actually i have highly compressed ubuntu 14.04 zip. apporx 13mb . you can easily download it from my drive. and create bootable cds.
<agent_white> ubuntuser13: I'll pass :)
<sambagirl> agent_white that is how i got mine. i had boxes sent to me from ubuntu  for every architecture there was at that time.
<agent_white> Hell yeah :) I miss those!
<sambagirl> that was when they had good admins in #ubuntu :D
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ej_> :- l
<OerHeks> ubuntuser13, mini iso is much better than a home made 'ubuntu-zip"
<ej_> lotus?
<ubuntuser13> OerHeks: 1GB iso compressed into 14mb . so everyone can extract and use it.much better option for DSL users .
<ej__> ubuntu
<SASDOE> I feel bloody stupid for asking, but in this list, which is the i686 version? http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/trusty/release/
<OerHeks> SASDOE, it wasn't in that folder, http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/12.04.5/release/ubuntu-12.04.5-dvd-i386.iso
<OerHeks> SASDOE, make sure your system is PAE compatible
<SASDOE> OerHeks: So there's no 14.04 version?
<OerHeks> oops
<OerHeks> sure http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/14.04.1/release/
<OerHeks> even a 14.10 version too
<SASDOE> Cool, thanks. Yeah I'll go for LTS. Cheers mate.
<OerHeks> hold on, there is no i386 on that page, odd
<EjTheory> 686
<EjTheory> hmm...
<SASDOE> I found a direct link here http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<dm7freek> Is workspaces agnome thing or a ubuntu thing?
<EjTheory> same.
<OerHeks> dm7freek, a gnome thing :-)
<EjTheory> :-x
<OerHeks> or many DE's have multi workspaces
<EjTheory> Lotus!
<flair> so im a bit confused, i have a custom sensors3.conf that i got for my asus sabertooth 990FX R2.0 from http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20111229082044258&board_id=1&model=SABERTOOTH+990FX&page=1&SLanguage=en-us  ... the last post... however im still receiving it8721-isa-0290 adapter alarms from in0 to 3VSB .. i looked at the config file and it doesnt seem to be calculating the min and max as shown in the config file, ive ev
<flair> en ran sensors -c /etc/sensors3.conf .. any ideas or am i missing a step
<flair> even*
<skgdhs> does anyone know where or what channel on irc to go on to research about being packeted or ddossed?
<jamswat> I'm not sure.
<skgdhs> What is it called an attack?
<jamswat> I guess so.
<skgdhs>  alright thanks
<skgdhs> I shall google more on the subject.
<skgdhs> Take care.
<jamswat> Thanks.
<EjTheory> jam
<Timoty>  Hello there!
<EjTheory> hi
<Timoty>  any math channel on freenode?
<Fudge> how can i use a commandline app to burn an iso to blueray
<EjTheory> searh
<jamswat> Timoty, There's #math but this is #ubuntu, please try to keep it ubuntu related
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<AlexPortable> how can i install inssider on ubuntu?
<EjTheory> ty,
<Timoty>  I didn't get... anyway thanks :-)
<xangua> ! Find inssider
<AlexPortable> and how can I make my system go from standby to hibernate ?
<jamswat> Fudge, i believe any dvd burning software can also burn to bluray. I might be wrong though.
<OerHeks> Fudge, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Command_Line_.28Terminal.29
<jamswat> I was just about to link that page ;P
<Fudge> wodim doesnt support blueray
<AlexPortable> where is gnome fallback config file location
<AlexPortable> I want to backup how my panels look like now
<vijay_> hi
<vijay_> anyone active
<vijay_> hey anyone active
<vijay_> hiii
<OerHeks> hi vijay_
<vijay_> thnx for rep
<vijay_> hey i have xubuntu trusty tahr on my desktop.I want to create a bootable usb stick with same trusty tahr on it
<vijay_> OerHeks:hey i have xubuntu trusty tahr on my desktop.I want to create a bootable usb stick with same trusty tahr on it
<vijay_> OerHeks : any help...i used unetbootin
<OerHeks> oke, use the standard startup disk creator?
<OerHeks> unetbootin might work too
<vijay_> i gave the executable permissions to unetboot
<vijay_> but everytime i clicked twice,,no response
<OerHeks> ?? just install it with: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<vijay_> OerHeks :ok trying it
<OerHeks> i would use startup disk creator, why the long way?
<OerHeks> dharmit fix your connection please
<vijay_> OerHeks :Everytime i open software centre it closes after sometime
<vijay_> OerHeks :Reading package lists... Done
<vijay_> Building dependency tree
<vijay_> Reading state information... Done
<vijay_> E: Unable to locate package unetbootin-linux
<vijay_> i got response
<vijay_> OerHeks :i got this response
<samsung> apt-get update ?
<vijay_> samsung :??
<vijay_> samsung :I have to update the whole sys
<OerHeks> so you tried sudo apt-get install  unetbootin-linux ??
<vijay_> OerHeks :Yes
<OerHeks> that is not what i gave you
<vijay_> vijay@vijay-System-Product-Name:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install unetbootin-linux
<vijay_> Reading package lists... Done
<vijay_> Building dependency tree
<vijay_> Reading state information... Done
<vijay_> E: Unable to locate package unetbootin-linux
<OerHeks> please don't post multiple lines like that vijay_
<samsung> i couldnt find unetbootin-linux, but if i typed only unetbootin it worked fine
<vijay_> OerHeks :the bin file is in Downloads and has exe permissions
<vijay_> samsung :the file name is unetbootin-linux
<OerHeks> maybe your download is, use the one in softwarecenter, and that is called 'unetbootin'
<ObrienDave> and in synaptic
<ObrienDave> !info unetbootin-linux
<ubottu> Package unetbootin-linux does not exist in utopic
<ObrienDave> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 603-1 (utopic), package size 216 kB, installed size 839 kB
<vijay_> OerHeks :Yeah i read that it can be corrupted...downloading from Software or synaptic
<ash`> guys - apt-cache search unetbootin ?
<ash`> damn i was a tad late oh well; someone might find it useful
<maum> I like to ask about ip multicasting
<OerHeks> vijay_, i stop here
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<vijay_> OerHeks :means
<vijay_> ash` :??
<ash`> "apt-cache search" is useful for finding package names, especially if you roughly know what it could be, or in the unlikely event of the name changing etc - in response to: ": Unable to locate package unetbootin-linux"
<jamswat> test
<PeterA> I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10
<PeterA> However I can only boot into the 3.13 kernel not the 3.16
<blackyboy> Installed ubuntu in VM
<blackyboy> login and logout while iam login
<blackyboy> what the issue
<PeterA> When I try to boot 3.16, it boots normally but complains that it is unable to mount /boot/efi
<raheel> hi
<raheel> how do you change the icon colour in openbox i cannot do it
<raheel> coudnt find any worthy resource via google too
<dormusmaze> hello
<raheel> any one can provide some quick tip or help about changing icon color of folders in lxle or lubuntu
<dormusmaze> i have a computer that won't connect to wifi, are there no default drivers in ubuntu 14? do i need to connect it via ethernet to download drivers?
<PeterA> yes
<dormusmaze> i was told it worked yesterday, so how do i check if i have the drivers?
<Ben64> dormusmaze: there is no "ubuntu 14" there is 14.04 and 14.10
<cfhowlett> !wifi | dormusmaze,
<ubottu> dormusmaze,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dormusmaze> 14.04 is the one installed there
<cfhowlett> dormusmaze, did you just install/upgrade to a new version?
<dormusmaze> it was installed from a disk with 14.04
<dormusmaze> and i don't know what else it did
<dormusmaze> i was told the wifi worked
<cfhowlett> dormusmaze, not what I asked.  "it was working yesterday" ... so what did you change?
<dormusmaze> they moved it to a different room
<cfhowlett> dormusmaze, but same router?
<dormusmaze> it was supposed to install drivers and updates, so I should check if it really did
<dormusmaze> cause maybe it didn't actually work and they're lying to me
<dormusmaze> i'm trying to see if i can avoid moving it to connect via cable
<dormusmaze> can i see update history somewhere?
<dormusmaze> what was installed on it?
<raheel> guys and gals how can i change the colour of my folder icons in lubuntu
<raheel> guys and gals how can i change the colour of my folder icons in lubuntu
<raheel> any one???
<Ben64> !patience | raheel
<ubottu> raheel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<raheel> thanks
<nurfin_vm> dormusmaze do you have windows drivers available for your wireless network card or dongle?
<dormusmaze> nurfin_vm I don't even know what card that is, but appears it didn't install jack shit, it was just plugged in in the other room
<dormusmaze> directly via ethernet
<dormusmaze> so really no generic wifi drivers in ubuntu?
<ne56r> hello all :)
<xfce> herro
<Blaster> When I login from a Windows client to an Ubuntu smb server, what information am I supposed to pass as the username and password? I'm trying my Ubuntu account but it's not authorizing.
<cfhowlett> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Blaster> Kk.
<Blaster> I had it working perfectly but then it stopped.
<Blaster> cfhowlett, I added the shares in the smb.conf file, but that doc says to put the shares in the fstab. Which is the right way?
<mdoge> whats a share
<mdoge> fstab is for disks
<cfhowlett> Blaster, sorry to say, I only know of the samba wiki = no practical experience with it so can't advise.
<mdoge> and partitions
<mdoge> smb is for creating from a partition
<mdoge> creating a share from a partition*
<raheel> Hi all. i cannot change the icons for lubuntu i want to change to folder icons how to do that
<nurfin_vm> I would try logging in as root
<Sieben> Hello, I've got some trouble with notifications
<Sieben> they are replaced by little windows
<nurfin_vm> raheel try clicking the start>prefrences>customize look and feel
<Sieben> and when I do a git pull for instance dropbox instead of printing one notification open tens of windows with the exact same text
<sacarlson1> raheel try right click in nautilus and look in properties
<Sieben> I think it come for notify-osd that is messing up sometihng
<raheel__> i tried nurfin_vm but the color of the folders does not change there is not option for that
<raheel__> i am using pcmanfm
<Sieben> network manager is the same as well, cannot have bubble notification
<Sieben> instead I got windows a lot of them
<Gues_____> yo whos alive
<BA_Baracus> Need help getting a touchfoil usb thing working with ubuntu
<BA_Baracus> I ran the bin file for the drivers
<BA_Baracus> http://i.imgur.com/dTSmlyL.png
<BA_Baracus> it does this
<BA_Baracus> touching the foil does nothing
<BA_Baracus> i tried running touchd in bin
<BA_Baracus> still nothing
<BA_Baracus> thats where im at
<nurfin_vm> is anyone having trouble with the Ubuntu software center I try downloading a program and it gets stuck
<BA_Baracus> i installed hardinfo, it shows up in the usb list
<ikonia> it says it can't create the file
<ikonia> thats why nothing is happening
<BA_Baracus> yeh thats running the bin filea gain ikonia
<BA_Baracus> touchd is already in bin
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: what are you expecting to happen ?
<BA_Baracus> the touchfoil to work
<ikonia> is touchd a daemon or a command ?
<BA_Baracus> touchfoil is thing glass thing that works like a touchscreen
<BA_Baracus> I dunno what it is
<ikonia> I suspect it's a daemon
<BA_Baracus> yer
<BA_Baracus> when i run it
<BA_Baracus> it says
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: if you do "ps -ef | grep touchd"
<BA_Baracus> "TS Device is connected!"
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: you'll probably find it's running (I could be wrong though)
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: that install also looks like it installs ts_drv kernel module
<ikonia> is that kernel module loaded
<BA_Baracus> root      1273     1  0 Nov18 ?        00:05:07 touchd
<BA_Baracus> root      1288  1273  0 Nov18 ?        00:00:03 [touchd] <defunct>
<BA_Baracus> root      2438     1  0 Nov18 pts/4    00:05:01 ./touchd
<BA_Baracus> root      2439  2438  0 Nov18 pts/4    00:03:36 ./touchd
<BA_Baracus> user      3060  3004  0 09:37 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto touchd
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: reboot your system and re-run that ps command
<BA_Baracus> I dunno ikonia, im a noob with linux
<BA_Baracus> ok
<raheel_> i cannot change the color of folder icons for pcmanfm
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: do not run anything other than that ps command
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: please put the output in a pastebin
<BA_Baracus> how do u reboot ubuntu :P
<starbuck> hi guys, anybody using teamviewer with xubuntu / lightdm?
<BA_Baracus> just 'reboot' in terminal?
<raheel_> i cannot change the color of folder icons for pcmanfm can any one provide quick help
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: that works fine
<starbuck> i got a problem where teamviewer doesn't work anymore as soon as i logout from, meaning i can't see the login screen
<BA_Baracus> ok rebooting now
<dviop> hi
<dviop> anyone there ?
<BA_Baracus> do i have to run it as sudo ikonia ?
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: yeah,
<BA_Baracus> khttp://pastebin.com/iU3s2LF4
<BA_Baracus> whats that mean
<BA_Baracus> is ps running processes?
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: yes
<ikonia> so you have 2 of those daemons running, so you have no need to run that command again
<BA_Baracus> ok
<BA_Baracus> what else can i try then
<Aaisa> make: mips64-linux-gcc: Command not found
<Aaisa> anyone can help
<BA_Baracus> hardinfo shows its connected etc
<ikonia> Aaisa: install the command
<BA_Baracus> ive ran controller_v1.0.1 too
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: is the kernel module loaded ?
<BA_Baracus> how do i check tha
<Aaisa> ikonia: when i run make command , i got this error
<ikonia> Aaisa: yes,
<ikonia> Aaisa: so install the mips compiler
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: lsmod | grep ts
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: please put that in a pastebin
<BA_Baracus> ts_drv                 12575  2
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: great, so the driver is loaded
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: which ties in with the touchd running
<BA_Baracus> yer
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: so from a software point of view, that looks in line "correct" wiht the paste you sent earlier on the image
<BA_Baracus> exactly
<BA_Baracus> so it should be bleedin workin!
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: well no
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: I've never used it so I don't know how it works,
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: however check how to actually setup/configure it
<BA_Baracus> the instructions we got given
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: (maybe nothing maybe loads of work)
<BA_Baracus> were just to run the installer
<BA_Baracus> then run controller_v1.0.1
<BA_Baracus> which i have
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: what happens when you run controller ?
<BA_Baracus> it opens a desktop app with some calibration options
<BA_Baracus> and sensitivyt options
<BA_Baracus> ill screenie
<EjTheory> getk no reconizing my usb device
<EjTheory> not*
<ikonia> no no thats fine
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: can you configure settings then ?
<BA_Baracus> yeh nothing errors
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: ok so how do you define if it's working on not ?
<ikonia> what's your test
<BA_Baracus> touching the foil
<BA_Baracus> it should work like a touchscreen
<BA_Baracus> u touch it it moves cursor and clicks etc
 * BA_Baracus http://imgur.com/caKTQ0w
<dormusmaze> ok, more details on my wifi problem. Ubuntu claims it's an atheros AR2413/AR2414 card, I'm being told it's AR5005G. The wifi is listed under connections, but does not connect.
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: I can't really push it much futher as I don't know the software at all
<BA_Baracus> but theres no problems with the install from what u can see man
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: dos calibration work ?
<ikonia> does
<BA_Baracus> it loads the screen to calibrate
<BA_Baracus> (youre supposed to touch points)
<ikonia> I assume calibrate depends on touching
<ikonia> does that work ?
<BA_Baracus> but it gets nor esponse as if the touchfoil isnt working
<EjTheory> im trying to crate a bootable usb with kbuntu
<Aaisa> ikonia: when im trying to install Mips compiler, i got this error
<Aaisa> E: Unable to locate package gcc-4.7-mips-linux-gnu E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'gcc-4.7-mips-linux-gnu
<EjTheory> create^
<ikonia> Aaisa: you've told me that - and I've told you what to do
<mhabibi> I've installed Postfix and Dovecot. My Postfix works but Dovecot Doesn't start. when I do "service dovecot start" and then check the proccess, it doens't exit.
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: that suggests to me that the device is not working with the software
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: is it actually a supported device
<ikonia> mhabibi: look in the logs
<BA_Baracus> yeh the driver file was for ubuntu
<ikonia> mhabibi: try to start it manually
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: can I have a look at where you got the driver from please ?(link)
<BA_Baracus> yeh
<BA_Baracus> ah sorry i got emailed from pmi-tech
<BA_Baracus> http://pastebin.com/6CHgXECf
<BA_Baracus> that is the instructions that came with it
<EjTheory> getk? is not reconizing my usb or cd
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: so you're launcing the controller with sudo ?
<mhabibi> @ikonia How can I start it manually? My mail.err just says : Nov 19 10:24:09 roboeq dovecot: doveadm: Fatal: This is Dovecot's fatal log (1416389049)
<ikonia> mail.err is not your startup log
<ikonia> look at the dovecot logs or the syslog
<BA_Baracus> yeh
<BA_Baracus> where would it of copied that controler to
<BA_Baracus> ive been running it from a seperate location (desktop)
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: ok - so as I know nothig about the software, my suggestion would be to mail support back explaining exactly what you've explained to me
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: hang on
<BA_Baracus> http://i.imgur.com/dTSmlyL.png
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: step 5
<ikonia> After the installation is complete, the current directory, run controller.v.1.0.1
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: "the current directory"
<BA_Baracus> yeh where is that :P
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: so it should have built the controller in the current working directory
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: the current directory is where you run the bin from
<BA_Baracus> i just ran the bin from the downlados folder
<BA_Baracus> I dont think that will matter tho
<ikonia> I do
<ikonia> it should be run from where you run the install from
<ikonia> as the instructions say
<mhabibi> @ikonia and this is the end of syslog: Nov 19 10:54:02 roboeq kernel: [2510855.242291] init: dovecot main process (29159) terminated with status 89
<mhabibi> Nov 19 10:54:02 roboeq kernel: [2510855.242305] init: dovecot respawning too fast, stopped
<ikonia> it may rely on cwd for config files for example
<ikonia> mhabibi: suggests it's not configured correctly so terminates on startup, trys to respawn and loops
<BA_Baracus> weird
<ikonia> what is ?
<BA_Baracus> if i run it from terminal it loads it different style
<BA_Baracus> all the buttons are basic
<ikonia> how where you running it before ?
<BA_Baracus> clicking on it on desktop
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: I asked you if you where running it as "sudo" and you said "yes"
<mhabibi> @ikonia I've copied default configs and did this : https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/dovecot-server.html
<ikonia> how are you running it as sudo by clikcing on it ?
<BA_Baracus> http://imgur.com/znHcoMe
<BA_Baracus> left is by clicking it on desktop
<BA_Baracus> right is from terminail after sudo
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: please answer my question
<BA_Baracus> no difference apart from style
<ikonia> how are you running it as sudo by clikcing on it ?
<BA_Baracus> thought it did if u were on desktop
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> ok
<Whitehooder> hello folks
<ikonia> so in the one where you run it as "sudo" from the command line, from the correct directory, does the calibrate work ?
<EjTheory> hey white//
<BA_Baracus> no still same
<Whitehooder> I've got a bit of a network related problem
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: ok, so I suggest you feed this back to the support email - as clearly as you can
<BA_Baracus> ok man
<ikonia> BA_Baracus: make sure you explain the diffference in clicking/sudo
<BA_Baracus> thanks very much for your help!
<BA_Baracus> really appreciate this!
<kotel> Hello all...i want to monitor how much bandwidth each computer in my network consumes..also is there a way i can limit or distribute the bandwidth among the users of my network?
<Whitehooder> you could arpspoof all the clients on your subnet
<EriC^^> kotel: ifconfig will tell you how much they consumed, maybe run a script that makes the connection go down once a limit is reached
<EjTheory> how do i reate a bootable usb in kubuntu
<Whitehooder> anyone here ever heard of a problem transmitting everything after the fourth line with netcat?
<EriC^^> i'm sure there's a better way though
<Whitehooder> unetbootin should work for you
<Whitehooder> @EjTheory
<EjTheory> thanks white
<EjTheory> getk didnt reconize!
<Whitehooder> @kotel arpspoof the whole subnet with either the arpspoof command or a tool like ettercap. You could then monitor the traffic going through your computer with wireshark and simply filter out all other packets than those going to and from a specific ip on the subnet, and repeat the process for other computers
<Whitehooder> @kotel if you want an easier way, you should google for a tool that can do what you want, or write a program doing just that
<kotel> i will take a look later...checking tcptrack and iftop atm
<A1Recon> Is there an Android App for Remote KB Mouse for using with Ubunut 14.04?
<kotel> thanks for your answers
<kotel> have a nice day everybody
<kotel> :)
<cfhowlett> A1Recon, ?  see the google play / android store
<Whitehooder> I'm behind a proxy that blocks pretty much any traffic that it doesn't like (it seems). Ports like ssh and default ports for pptp are blocked, but most ports are still open (outgoing of course). The problem here is that I'm having a problem simply transmitting more than four lines containing just a single word each line, with netcat.
<Whitehooder> The first four lines are transmitted (with netcat, from my computer behind the proxy, to my computer at home, with a port forwarded for sending the traffic (port 750, not in use by anything else on the network)) correctly, but anything after that is simply not received on the server side. (Those long parentheses though)
<Whitehooder> If anyone would be willing to help, I'd be happy to try whatever you figure might work
<Whitehooder> If not I'll probably post a question in ask ubuntu or something like it
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: so do you have something listening at the end point?  do you send tcp or udp packets?
<Whitehooder> I have got an ssh connection (web based, since everything's blocked) with a listening netcat session
<Whitehooder> (nc -l 750)
<Whitehooder> but I've got some news, I managed to transmit more than four lines by echoing
<Whitehooder> like this: echo -e "test\nagain\nyay\nney\nnot transmitted" | nc <host> 750
<Whitehooder> and every line is displayed correctly
<Whitehooder> and the connection closed
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: ok all sounds good then
<OerHeks> So you want to bypass a company/school proxy :-D
<Whitehooder> but when doing just the same with (nc <host> 750)
<Whitehooder> and typing in the exact same things (pressing enter for every /n character)
<Whitehooder> only four lines are transmitted
<Whitehooder> OerHeks: well, haha, yeah I do. I've already managed to transmit quite a lot (using obfsproxy and a socks proxy), but these have the same kind of problem
<Whitehooder> only 647 bytes of every website is loaded for instance
<Whitehooder> it's a bit odd, and it doesn't happen without the proxy
<Whitehooder> so I'm basically trying to figure out how this thing works
<Whitehooder> thanks for responding at least sacarlson1 and OerHeks
<Whitehooder> :)
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: maybe try nc -l -k
<Whitehooder> hmm
<Whitehooder> still not transmitting (at least not receiving on the server side) more than those four lines
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: or change -q 20 ;  to time out in longer time
<Whitehooder> I tried spamming a couple thousand lines with echo -e "test\n" *1000 piped to nc
<Whitehooder> and it sends everything just fine
<EriC^^> Whitehooder: maybe nc -o option?
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: and are you using wireshark to see if you are getting ack from the transmited packets on the transmit side
<EriC^^> nevermind
<Whitehooder> tried -q 20 too, but I don't think timeout is the issue
<AlexPortable> how can I run a program in terminal?
<AlexPortable> when i open it from terminal it works fine
<AlexPortable> but i want to double click it
<Whitehooder> tried uppercase O (in case that was what you meant) and specified 700 bytes
<Whitehooder> still doesn't receive more than the fourth line
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: I think it will attempt to send 1 or a few packets but will stop if no ack return is seen
<Whitehooder> it's a bit odd
<Whitehooder> it does work locally
<Whitehooder> (having a nc listen and one transmitting in a screen session)
<Whitehooder> sacarlson1: is this the server or client you're speaking of?
<Whitehooder> so if the client (the one I'm typing the messages with) doesn't recieve any ack returns, it will stop transmitting, but still keep the netcat session running?
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: wireshark on the server transmit side to listen for ack packets were the recieve side tells you yes I got it
<Whitehooder> do you have a one-liner for wireshark in console by any chance? :)
<sacarlson1> AlexPortable: you should be able to double click a file that has execute privs and it should pop up asking if you want to run it in a term.  or maybe that's only my filemanger ?
<AlexPortable> nope
<AlexPortable> it only opens text editor
<AlexPortable> and does nothing in start menu
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: wireshark is a gui app,  you can run filters after you record if needed
<Whitehooder> AlexPortable: What is the problem? I might have missed it. :P
<AlexPortable> I want to open a program
<sacarlson1> AlexPortable: is it set privs to execute?
<AlexPortable> but when i doubleclick it it does nothing
<AlexPortable> but when i execute it with terminal it shows output in the terminal
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, more info please, what program?
<AlexPortable> i want whne i double click it that it opens the terminal
<Whitehooder> sacarlson1: Well, I've only used it with the GUI before, hence the question. My remote computer is a headless server, and I'm connecting through a webbased ssh client, so I cannot forward X11
<Whitehooder> AlexPortable: What program is this? Does the file have an extension etc.?
<AlexPortable> nope
<AlexPortable> it's a custom program
<AlexPortable> in terminal it works fine
<Whitehooder> oh
<Whitehooder> didn't read the last ones
<Whitehooder> nvm
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: oh ok and the server side in this case it the transmit in the nc?  then I guess you would need to run tcpdump
<Whitehooder> AlexPortable: Hmm, a bit odd. And tab autocomplete works in terminal too?
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: or what's the cool wireshark version of tcpdump I forget never used it
<Whitehooder> sacarlson1: The server is the one listening. I could try to reverse it, see if the proxy is blocking something incoming
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: well it the client side then you wan't to be looking at as it in my guess is the one failing to get the ack packets
<Whitehooder> sacarlson1: Oh well, in that case it's easy. I've got Xorg running here ;) Give me a second. I'll see if I recieve any ACK packets
<ubuntuser13> unable to run program with following error: Unrecognized option: -
<ubuntuser13> Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
<ubuntuser13> Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<sacarlson1> Whitehooder: it's also posible that the ack packet are being filtered on the server side but until you know that your really not seeing ack packets then....
<Whitehooder> AlexPortable: When you type half the programs filename in the terminal, and press tab, does it pop up by itself? That would mean it's marked as executable, and not just run by the terminal. It would also be helpful if you could provide the command you use to run the program.
<Whitehooder> ubuntuser13: You're missing java
<ubuntuser13> whitehooder: i installed java 7 runtime.
<Whitehooder> ubuntuser13: Oh. Could you try to run "java -version" in a terminal and paste the output here?
<Whitehooder> ubuntuser13: Also, it says "Unrecognized option: -". Exactly how are you trying to run the program?
<ubuntuser13> whitehooder:java version "1.7.0_65"
<ubuntuser13> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.3) (7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1)
<ubuntuser13> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
<Whitehooder> ubuntuser13: Most java programs come in a jar file, and are executed with "java -jar <filename>". How are you running yours?
<Whitehooder> ubuntuser13: You don't have to, but it might be helpful if you mention what program it is that you're trying to run.
<ubuntuser13> Whitehooder: i installed  a software called isearchgurbani. program installed correctly by i am unable to run it from desktop icon as well  as from Terminal with this error.
<Whitehooder> ubuntuser13: Hmm. Could you try to cat out the contents of the shortcut (.desktop) file? Like this "cat <filename>"
<Whitehooder> and paste it here
<Whitehooder> ubuntuser13: where <filename> is what you tried to run from terminal
<ubuntuser13> Whitehooder: /bin/sh "/home/monu/isg/1sg2"
<Whitehooder> ubuntuser13: Also, if it was a jar file, and you executed it with "java -jar <filename>" you don't have to post all the output from the cat command here. It would be a little too much unreadable text.
<Whitehooder> ubuntuser13: Oh, so it tries to run another script. Could you please run "cat /home/monu/isg/1sg2" and paste the output here?
<Whitehooder> ubuntuser13: If there is a lot of content, please use something like pastebin (http://pastebin.com/) and paste the link here.
<ubuntuser13> Whitehooder: it is to big too paste.
<ubuntuser13> Whitehooder: wait i will give you pastebin link
<Whitehooder> ubuntused13: Please use pastebin (http://pastebin.com/). Simply paste all the text in there give it a title (optional) and click submit.
<cfhowlett> ubuntuser13, or fpaste.org
<mhabibi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/551353/dovecot-doesnt-start
<ubuntuser13> Whitehooder:http://pastebin.com/kWnAhdLg
<ubuntuser13> cfhowlett:http://pastebin.com/kWnAhdLg
<cfhowlett> ubuntuser13, pastebin if blocked at the border by the Great Firewall of China = thus my fpaste.org suggestion
<ubuntuser13> cfhowlett: ok
<ubuntuser13> Whitehooder: any success!
<Guest-5082> hmm
<louko> hello there
<louko> ....
<agent_white> \o
<javnut> how can I check if a window has been changed? preferably through bash
<javnut> and if a window title has been changed
<javnut> woah, this is very dead for 1764 users
<Istalantar> Hi. When i execute a program from terminal, sometimes i can't use the terminal anymore, because the program i opened puts some information in there as long as it runs, but for other programs the terminal is still usabel. My question basically is, how can i execute any program and still use the same terminal window after that?
<javnut> Istalantar: I don't think you really can, you can open a second terminal though
<Rory> Hi. Could anyone help me diagnose why apt-get update is hanging? http://i.imgur.com/2mbVePZ.png - It's truncated at "connecting to a[rchive.ubuntu...]" - the repeated lines at the end are from me hitting Return
<hateball> Rory: Does ipv6 usually work for you
<Rory> I'm reasonably sure it used to, hateball. This is an OVH kimisufi box, and they purport to come with ipv6. It's only stopped working a couple of weeks ago
<Rory> Is there a way to make those addresses resolve to ipv4, so I can rule that out?
<hateball> Rory: Unless you *need* ipv6 for something, it's probably faster to just disable that first and try
<Rory> I don't need ipv6 at all. I do need security updates :3
<Istalantar> javnut: okay thanks, i was hoping to appending some command would stop that program using terminal for information output
<Rory> OK disabling ipv6 in sysctl.conf is enough to get apt-get working, and I only use ipv4 in real life, so this is good enough for me.
<Ben64> thats not really a solution though
<Rory> Ben64: @me ?
<Ben64> indeed
<Rory> It totally is a solution.
<Ben64> its just allowing something to remain broken by disabling part of the network stack
<Rory> I don't need ipv6
<Ben64> everyone needs ipv6, ipv4 is on the way out
<Rory> I'm getting security updates now, and I still have all the functionality I need. rory.sh resolves to IPv4 anyway and I don't have any sort of records pointing to an ipv6 address
<cfhowlett> Istalantar, most terminals permit you to add an additional tab
<Istalantar> cfhowlett: okay ... but, i wasn't talking about tabs
<OerHeks> Istalantar, use " command &  " or "nohup <command> &  "
<Letchik> Hello. I have a problem with nvidia driver: if I install nvidia-331 or nvidia-331-updates and let it update initramfs, my boot process gets stuck at "loading initial ramdisk". It boots fine if I choose recovery mode in grub menu or if I remove these nvidia packages altogether.
<Istalantar> OerHeks: what is supposed to come after the & ?
<OerHeks> nothing, that is the command to make terminal accept a new command
<solsTiCe> hi. why is not possible to mount fat16 usb key ? I got one the other day and it was misdetected as something curious and i had to reformat to get it automounted automatically. But even trying to mount manually the key did not work when it was in fat16. why ?
<javnut> also, how do I create a program which watches for window focus changes in ubuntu?
<Istalantar> OerHeks: hmmm okay ... with nohup the terminal is still not usable, guess i have to live with that
<Quatroking> is it possible to put trains on some sort of "ignore list" regarding their yearly incomes?
<jack> bla & = launch bla and make it go to the background
<Istalantar> bla
<Istalantar> ups
<cfhowlett> Quatroking, check your channel
<daharon> Hey guys, I'm trying to determine the date that a package was added to an apt repository.  I'm not finding having any success in tracking it down.  Is that info even available in the metadata?
<Istalantar> OerHeks: ahhh, now i got it with the & ... thanks :)
<k1l_> daharon: which package?
<Quatroking> oh, haha, I thought I was on OFTC's #openttd
<OerHeks> Istalantar, have fun
<daharon> k1l_: Any package.
<Quatroking> well that explains the amount of ubuntu discussion here
<OerHeks> daharon, what repo ?
<daharon> k1l_: openssh-client-1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2, for example.  When was it added to the Ubuntu updates repo?
<k1l_> daharon: i would be looking on packages.ubuntu.com for the changelog that names the date
<daharon> k1l_: That's a good idea.  I'll take a look.
<OerHeks> daharon, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh_6.6p1-2ubuntu2/changelog
<starbuck> hi, i got the problem that teamviewer doesn't work anymore as soon as i logout from, meaning i can't see the login screen
<OerHeks> starbuck, loginscreen from teamviewer or ubuntu ?
<daharon> Actually, this might be what I need:  http://www.aptly.info/doc/aptly/snapshot/  A snapshot of a repo for a given point in time.
<starbuck> OerHeks: from xubuntu, i think it is lightdm
<OerHeks> starbuck, logical, as you have started teamviewer as user. logging out disables the service as the user is not logged in
<tarkus> What's the best way to connect to Ubunto via a remote desktop from Windows 8 machine?
<OerHeks> i don't use teamviewer, as their service goes trough their server ...
<starbuck> OerHeks: so is there a way to use teamviewer also from login screen?
<Ben64> tarkus: vnc over ssh
<Ben64> starbuck: probably not
<OerHeks> i would not recommend starting teamviewer from boot/root.
<tarkus> Ben64, does it work fast enough in comparison to alternatives?
<Ben64> tarkus: depends on your internet, but sure
<tarkus> last time i checked vnc worked very slowly..
<starbuck> OerHeks: do you have experience doing so?
<OerHeks> starbuck, nope, i dont use the teamviewer-blob
<tarkus> Ben64 i see one guy recommends Mate,XRDP.. I'm wondering if it's better or worse than VNC over SSH
<Ben64> mate is a desktop, nothing to do with remote anything
<OerHeks> tarkus, it all depends on your networkspeed, client and serverside
<tarkus> the network speed is 1gb..
<tarkus> *1gbit/s
<tarkus> Ubuntu is installed on a virtual machine on a nearby computer.. and i'm trying to find the best way to connect to it from my Win8.1 workstation
<OerHeks> tarkus, if both ends are 1 gb/s, then there should be no issue.
<OerHeks> and depends on other traffic on your network, ofcourse
<ineb> iam on 12.04 and trying to remove openvpn from autostart. i tried 'sudo update-rc.d openvpn disable', but that command first removes all symlinks but then adds them again. is that normal behaviour?
<ineb> Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/openvpn ... followed by
<ineb> Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/openvpn ...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<tarkus> Ben64, OerHeks, on Ubuntu i need to install VNC and on my workstation VNC Viewer?
<ineb> for a quickfix i will remove the symlinks to openvpn startup script manually
<Ben64> tarkus: i think a vnc server (vino) is already installed, but if you want to be able to access it while logged out, thats a different story.
<tarkus> Ben64, I see.. but what about a client computer, from which I'm trying to connect.. do I need RealVNC VNC or just VNC Viewer, or VNC Viewer Pro
<Ben64> tarkus: any
<root_kcah> hey
<nopf>  
<Soothsayer> What is a good location to place any custom scripts/softwares I download (via zips, etc) which don’t have managed via aptitude?
<usrb1n> Hello guys. I have a little problem and I can't find out how to solve it. I guess it's really simple but I don't remember how the heck I've screw'd this. I wanted to install express for node.js and didn't used the -g (global). Got the application installed in /usr/bin (both node and express). I had a problem with the versions and wanted to remove them. From my own user (which is also uid 0) if I run "express" now it returns
<usrb1n> bash: /usr/bin/express: No such file or directory
<usrb1n> However, if I run it from any other user I get only express: command not found
<usrb1n> How can I remove the linked /usr/bin path for my user ?
<conall> Hi, For some reason when I change networks I have to run a "dhclient -v" manually in order to access the network, even though an "ifconfig" shows the correct ip address
<Carol_> hi anybody here?
<ashish> hi
<ubuntuser13> carol_: hello!
<ZoSo95> hi
<Carol_> I have problem trying to tether from my blackberry phone to pc
<kazdax> wehn i visit sites with firefox it usually is not reponding or telle ms to kill the firefox  tells me that the page script
<kazdax> is this some problem on firefox because the same thing dosnt happen on my windows firefox
<Carol_> the problem Is that Windows always says dns remote server doesn't respond
<ashish> have you tried usb tethering?
<Carol_> can someone help me with it?
<Carol_> yes I use tether app for blackberry
<Carol_> it was working In the past
<Carol_> and suddenly stopped
<ZoSo95> excuse me... but what do xchat specifically?
<Carol_> and all I get is dns server no responding
<Carol_> any advice?
<k1l> ZoSo95: its an irc client
<ashish> have you tried rebooting windows?
<kazdax> ZoSo95, its used for IRC chat
<kazdax> i think its one of the best irc clients out there
<Carol_> yes rebooted windows reinstalled tether on blackberry
<kazdax> written in perl and python
<Carol_> reinstalled whole os on blackberry
<ZoSo95> what is irc chat?
<Carol_> flushed dns
<Carol_> and no gp
<Carol_> go
<ashish> i think some files might be corrupted in windows
<Carol_> still dns server no responding
<Carol_> I use another application
<Carol_> called easy tether and that one works great
<k1l> !irc | ZoSo95
<ubottu> ZoSo95: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Carol_> tether stopped
<cfhowlett> ZoSo95, irc chat is the tool you are presently using.  this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu questions
<ashish> you should give a try then
<Carol_> could it be cuz something happen with Windows?
<ZoSo95> oook tank!
<nabblet> hi, when I am installing, do I have to install grub to /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 (sda1 is the EFI partition). There is windows on the ssd too.
<daftykins> nabblet: GRUB goes to /dev/sda, but make sure you're booted and installing in EFI mode
<daftykins> !efi | nabblet Check here to be certain
<ubottu> nabblet Check here to be certain: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<eden0x> Hi to all
<martinald> hi
<martinald> anyone know of an ftp server that doesnt use the underlying system for accounts?
<martinald> i need to integrate it with a service
<martinald> so ideally one that read a config file of username, hashed password, chroot dir would be perfect
<martinald> then i could just generate it every so often and drop it down
<super> hey
<Ben64> martinald: any ftp server should do that, but ftp isn't very great to start with
<martinald> ftp/sftp
<martinald> whatever :)
<Ben64> sftp uses ssh, so that is going to use the existing users
<martinald> ftp-tls?
<martinald> who cares
<Whitehooder> most well done (s)ftp servers use the accounts on your system
<Whitehooder> could chroot be an option?
<martinald> yeah, i definitely don't want to do that
<nabblet> daftykins: i read the link already but thanks for the pointer! So as I understand it the EFI partition will be used because it is mounted as /boot/efi. correct?
<martinald> i have probably 45,000 accounts to manage
<daftykins> nabblet: yep that's the way
<Ben64> sounds horrible
<Whitehooder> haha
<martinald> not really
<super> i did a fresh install of xubuntu trusty tahr and with flash drive(unetboot).I was not given the option to form partitions.Now how can i use Gparted.??Can Gparted in my case requires Live version??
<daftykins> considering FTP for that application is definitely horrible :)
<Whitehooder> haha
<Whitehooder> that's true too
<martinald> its a legacy system
<Whitehooder> could you explain in a little more detail what the purpose of your FTP server would be?
<Whitehooder> maybe there are better solutions (most likely)
<martinald> people login and download xml diffs. there's hundreds of applications that are builkt around using ftp for this
<super> can anyone help  me??
<cfhowlett> super you can live boot the USB, run gparted and partition but .. now that it's installed ..what's the point?
<super> i posted above..
<martinald> the other option is to write an ftp server that sits on top of our services but that seems like reinventing the wheel
<BluesKaj> super, yes, gparted can be put on a cd or usb  just like any other OS
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, he forgot to partition the drive 7
<super> cfhowlett :Iwas not given the option
<Whitehooder> super: after installing your system, partitions have been created by the installer. If there's any customization you would like to do with your root partition, I suggest using GParted from a live CD
<super> to partition
<super> Whitehooder :Its of 210 MB.
<super> Any other option
<cfhowlett> super yeah, I found out the hard way; unetbootin and ubuntustartupdiskcreator do not result in the same boot USB
<Ben64> super: the installer does give you the option
<Whitehooder> martinald: I'll look into it. Reporting back here if I find any good solutions, but a web based solution would be better IMO if what you said above is all you'll need.
<martinald> we have a web based service Whitehooder
<martinald> this is for legacy applications that don't use the rest api
<Whitehooder> super: So you've got too small of a partition and want to increase it? Boot up the live CD and expand it with GParted
<super> Ben64 : no,it didnt
<super> Whitehooder :I have  single partition of 1 TB
<Whitehooder> martinald: Do you have a web based solution that does exactly that?
<martinald> yes, we have a REST API
<super> Whitehooder :Only the option of Gparted..i dont have dat type of net connection
<Whitehooder> super: Well, it does, but it's named "Something else". You probably overlooked it.
<Ben64> super: the ubuntu installer always gives the option to partition, you may have skipped it, but it does
<martinald> Whitehooder, pureftpd does it
<martinald> http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README.Virtual-Users
<BluesKaj> super, it's easier to set up the partitions with gparted before try to install, then when you do install just use the manual partition optionand set the mountpoints then install
<martinald> Virtual users is a simple mechanism to store a list of users, with their
<martinald> password, name, uid, directory, etc. It's just like /etc/passwd. But it's
<martinald> not /etc/passwd. It's a different file, only for FTP.
<martinald> It means that you can easily create FTP-only accounts without messing up
<martinald> your system accounts.
<unopaste> martinald you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> martinald: try typing more on each line ;)
<Whitehooder> martinald: Oh, great :) Problem solved then?
<Ben64> or just not pasting readme's in here
<martinald> whoops. that was meant to be one line :D.
<martinald> sry
<super> Can I use the live USB which has Xubuntu on it??
<super> Boot from it??
<super> and do the partition
<Ben64> YES
<Ben64> yes* sorry caps
<Whitehooder> super: That's what a couple of guys have stated already, but sure, yeah, go ahead.
<super> Ben64 :but it says gparted already installed..and 1 primary partion in use..it says
<Ben64> super: wait, can you explain exactly what you're trying to do
<ubuntuser13> conky font blurred and stopped refreshing why?
<super> how can i show you the image..
<Ben64> super: take a screenshot, upload to imgur.com
<super> ok
<Whitehooder> super: The thing is, that if you want to resize the partition your system is installed on (your root partition), the system cannot be running in the mean time. You have to shutdown and boot from a live CD to change anything on that particular partition
<Whitehooder> well, not to read/write files to it, but you get the point
<super> Whitehooder :yeah i did boot from Flash drive(try option).Open gparted.It again pointed about primary partition inuse
<Whitehooder> super: Oh. Try to right click it and click on "unmount"
<super> Whitehooder :I unmounted the drive icon of desktop.Then also
<Whitehooder> super: Also, make sure you are on the correct disk (e.g not the flash drive). You can see what disk you're on in the upper right corner of GParted
<super> Whitehooder : i am just uploading the screenshot
<azizLIGHT> what language do i need to know to be able to change things in the top panel bar? things like making custom indicator
<martapy> bash, i guess.
<Whitehooder> azizLIGHT: Are you using the default Ubuntu desktop on Ubuntu > 11.04?
<azizLIGHT> im using 14.04
<azizLIGHT> and i dont think its bash
<azizLIGHT> is it?
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, wouldn't touch it myself, but I do believe ubuntu tweak can do that kind of stuff
<Whitehooder> I think you can code it in any language like C, C++ or Python
<cfhowlett> Whitehooder, true.  it call compiles down to a .bin anyway
<azizLIGHT> oh i see
<martapy> yeah. Learn C and Bash.
<azizLIGHT> i know some bash
<azizLIGHT> but its for shell stuff not whatever indicators do
<super> http://imgur.com/7Y8sG3q
<super> Whitehooder :http://imgur.com/7Y8sG3q
<Whitehooder> I think you can find some useful info here
<Whitehooder> https://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/
<super> Ben64 : http://imgur.com/7Y8sG3q
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<streulma> hello, how can I control manual the fanspeed of a HP notebook?
<cfhowlett> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<super> Ben64 :WHen i used the live flash drive.THen it gave 1 partition active
<Whitehooder> super: try force unmounting them from terminal with the commands "sudo umount /dev/sda1" and "sudo umount /dev/sda2"
<minimec> streulma: I would first check you BIOS settings. Some BIOS allow 'tuning' there.
<super> Whitehooder :In live xubuntu mode??
<Whitehooder> super: Oh, are you on your system or the live CD/USB in this screenshot?
<super> Whitehooder :presently on system
<littleboss> Template::Plugin::HtmlToText cant install on ubuntu 14 . Any pointers ?
<Whitehooder> super: You should boot up in live mode, yes. Then try unmounting any partition with sudo umount -f <partition path>
<super> Whitehooder :Ok,any suggestion after that
<Whitehooder> well, after that you should be able to resize/repartition them
<streulma> minimec: 2 options, fan always on or off
<super> Whitehooder :Ok,thanx..doing it
<Whitehooder> super: But keep in mind, your system partition is on an extended partition, which means it's not possible to make another primary partition (without copying the data and recreating the partition as a primary partition)
<littleboss> Template::Plugin::HtmlToText cant install on ubuntu 14 . Any pointers ?
<teward> littleboss: it probably gives you some error and you should refer to that error to know what's preventing the install/build
<minimec> streulma: Well both of them are probably not as usefull for you. My BIOS would allow me to set some temp 'target'. The FAn would then try to reach that target and adapt its speed accordingly.
<super> Whitehooder :I have no data in the HDD.How to partition the extended mode
<littleboss> teward: have done the install by hand but when i refer to it its not existing
<leobello> .xchat2/budus.so
<Whitehooder> super: Are you sure you've got no data on it? That would mean you could not start the system.
<minimec> streulma: Ok. So one solution for you would go in this direction... http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<Whitehooder> super: And since you've stated that you actually have booted it, I think you've got at least some data on it.
<Whitehooder> super: However, a fresh install would be a better option than resizing, as resizing can take a very long time.
<littleboss> teward: the install apt-get install libtemplate-plugin-htmltotext-perl
<super> Whitehooder :Thanks iw ill go for fresh install.Any other option than usbnetboot??
<Whitehooder> super: If I were you, I would boot up the live CD/USB again and select install. When you are prompted about "Installing alongside" or "Erase xxxx and install Xubuntu", select the option furthest down on the list, that says "Something else"
<Whitehooder> super: You will be able to manually create partitions from there
<littleboss> teward: the error apt-get install libtemplate-plugin-htmltotext-perl
<super> Whitehooder :really thanx..i think i can pull that
<Whitehooder> super: Usbnetboot? I've never heard of that. I usually make the usb using unetbootin og universal usb installer (if on windows)
<Whitehooder> or*
<super> I meant unetbootin.Will usb-installer work with xubuntu-xfce environment
<super> Whitehooder :I meant unetbootin.Will usb-installer work with xubuntu-xfce environment
<Whitehooder> Have a nice day guys ;)
<Whitehooder> I have to go
<Whitehooder> super: Yup
<super> Whitehooder :ok thank..bye
<super> thanks
<martapy> Has anyone found a solution to the terrible screan tearing issues when using an NVIDIA driver? The solutions presented in askbuntu.com weren't helpful for me.
<daftykins> martapy: optimus?
<martapy> @daftykins what's optimus?
<martapy> daftykins: what's optimus?
<akis>  hi all. Today i realized (after last system's upgrade) that every time i plug in my encrypted usb stick the system asks not only for the encryption's password but it asks also (twice) for root privileges password and the same asks when the usb stick is being ejected. see here: http://postimg.org/gallery/34ne880wa/575d7a67/ Any idea why does this happen and is any way to overpass this procedure and return to the previous one (only encryption's p
<akis> assword)?
<martapy> daftykins: I have nvidia prime and I set it to use the intel driver instead of the nvidia driver
<daftykins> martapy: yeah, so you're using an nvidia optimus setup. laptops with hybrid intel + nvidia
<daftykins> martapy: so tearing when using the nvidia, or?
<martapy> yes. screen tearing when using the nvidia. but no screen tearing when using intel driver
<martapy> daftykins: yes. screen tearing when using the nvidia. but no screen tearing when using intel driver
<daftykins> martapy: try out bumblebee instead
<diego__> I'm having trouble with Spanish character configuration.
<martapy> daftykins: I tried that one, it didn't work. Maybe I did something wrong, but it broke the display for me.
<daftykins> martapy: yeah you probably did something wrong in the setup stages. that's the only way i've read to avoid the nvidia tearing so far, or enable vsync if you can.
<martapy> daftykins: that's another thing I can't find out how to do. How exactly do I enable vsync? I can't seem to find it in the ccsm. I'm using ubuntu 14.04 by the way.
<daftykins> ccsm has nothing to do with vsync setting i'm pretty sure
<martapy> oh.
<martapy> how do i enable it then?
<diego__> Greetings.  I'm looking for help to configure the spanish character configuration.
<diego__> In some programs like Thunderbird I cannot type á, but instead I can only do ´a.
<diego__> Would this be the right place to get help, or does someone know of a more specialized chat room?
<diego__> Thanks in advance.
<cfhowlett> diego__, actually #ubuntu-es might know as they speak Spanish ...
<diego__> Thank you.
<cfhowlett> diego__, happy2help
<martapy> daftykins: there's a 'sync to vblank' option in ccsm. is that the same thing as vsync?
<daftykins> martapy: well, when the nvidia's in use that'd typically be for full screen programs - depends where you're seeing tearing
<martapy> The tearing is mostly noticeable when using firefox and the terminal
<martapy> daftykins: The tearing is mostly noticeable when using firefox and the terminal
<daftykins> martapy: doesn't make any sense to me to affect the desktop
<CarlFK> just installed utopic, rebooted, I get the desktop background, but no mouse or menu bar (or whatever its called).  I ssh in, run top, see cpu: 60% xorg,  40% migration/0, 40% migration/1 (load 2.2).    What is migration/0 ?
<martapy> daftykins: it really does. it's so annoying especially when i'm using firefox. I'm just using the intel driver right now and don't have problems with it. I'm not a big gamer anyway, so I don't think I'm missing out much by not using the nvidia driver.
<daftykins> CarlFK: test the guest session
<CarlFK> daftykins: is that what migration does, or is that what you think I should do?
<daftykins> martapy: thing is, i don't think optimus works in the way that the entire desktop can be switched to being rendered on the nvidia instead of the intel
<daftykins> CarlFK: i'm saying try it :)
<CarlFK> daftykins: um.. how will that tell me what migration is?
<daftykins> CarlFK: you seemed to be saying your desktop isn't coming up properly. i'm not answering your latter question
<martapy> daftykins: i have no idea why it happens too. I'm fairly new to linux and ubuntu. I don't want to mess around with it too much yet.
<nabblet> hi, on my old laptop (lenovo ideapad s12) i could copy & paste with pressing left and right mouse button simultaneously. On my new laptop (lenovo thinkpad s440) the touchpad seems to function as one big mouse key (similar to mac?). Anyone know how to get back the comfortable left-right-mouse-click-paste ?
<nabblet> more info: the old laptop had a mousepad, but to pyhsically separate mouse keys below the pad.
<nabblet> oh I noticed that it does not work with a pysical usb-attached mouse either. So it's probably not a hardware porblem for now...
<MrPunch> hello everyone
<MrPunch> i want ubuntu help
<Harper42> Hello Mr Punch :-)
<MrPunch> hello Harper42
<MrPunch> can you help me with ubuntu?
<k1l> MrPunch: just ask, and people will see if they can help
<nabblet> MrPunch: hopefully :) But you have to ask your question ;)
<MrPunch> ok
<Harper42> Quick question,  is anyone still having issues with Compiz on UB 14.04
<MrPunch> i've a vps, my users accessing root files and uploading files for exploits in their ssh login.
<k1l> Harper42: what issues?. generally it works
<MrPunch> how can i restrict user so they wont be able to upload any file to their ssh
<MrPunch> and wont be even able to browse root directories
<Harper42> There was a bug within Compiz that would cause excessive cpu usage.
<k1l> Harper42: can you link that bug?
<k1l> Harper42: i am not aware of that bug, tbh. my 14.04 works as intended
<dorkusmaximus> will ubuntu run ok on 2gb ram?
<k1l> dorkusmaximus: yes.
<MrPunch> how can i restrict user so they wont be able to upload any file to their ssh and wont be even able to browse root directories
<Harper42> I will try to find the link to the ticket and post it.
<k1l> dorkusmaximus: but if you know it will be short on ram maybe try the lubuntu version, which is made for low and old hardware
<dorkusmaximus> ok
<nabblet> MrPunch: well, they must be able to read some of the root files, while some the must not be allowed to read. I think this question exeeds the capabilities of a proper irc answer.
<Guest19473> Hello
<f00dWorksta> so I have to login between 1-5 times to unlock my computer... anything I could do to fix this?
<nabblet> MrPunch: surely you messed up your user permissions. Did you give them root access?
<MrPunch> nabblet no never i never gave them root access.
<MrPunch> i just added them in root "adduser user1"
<k1l> MrPunch: what? so this is a hacked vps?
<MrPunch> no
<MrPunch> i've my own
<MrPunch> i bought it from my own money
<MrPunch> with*
<k1l> and people uploading exploits, i would remove them from access at all
<Guest95026> Hello folks i have an old HP Proliant Server with no soundcard.Can i still set it up as a music server?
<k1l> MrPunch: no, other users hacked your vps?
<MrPunch> i would too i would know who is doing that
<MrPunch> they just use exploit to ddos ppl and then my vps provider company suspends my vps
<k1l> MrPunch: what?
<Guest95026> I want the server to hold my music library and connect to it via a musik player
<Guest95026> is that possible?
<k1l> you give/sell shells to users and you dont know what they do at all and they use that for ddos other systems?
<MrPunch> i mean i would remove them too from my root if i would've known who uploaded that file and used it for ddos
<k1l> Guest95026: yes.
<k1l> Guest95026: or use mpd for streaming in your local network
<MrPunch> i have no monitoring system in my vps as my vps ram is not that much higher so i cant afford load on vps
<Guest95026> thx k1l i will figure out the howto by myself.Just wanted to make sure it works before i install the server :)
<Guest95026> yes that is what i want @ k1l
<Guest95026> i was just wondering if it works , well good news
<nabblet> Guest95026: there are several different server daemons and ways to do it. First figure out if you want it over internet or only within lan. Google for streaming multimedia server linux and similar key words
<Guest95026> nabblet only for lan usage
<Guest95026> thx for the advise
<lempel> why?
<lempel> you know how to do it?
<Guest95026> lempel not yet but i will figure it out somehow
<Guest95026> haven't even set up the server yet
<nabblet> i figured out my question: I had to emulate middle klick. My old laptop did this my clickling left and right at the same time. The new one does by three-finger touch on the pad.
<lempel> i see . thanks a lot.
<lempel> anabblet : are you kidding?
<k1l> MrPunch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93411/simple-easy-way-to-jail-users
<k1l> MrPunch: but i strongly suggest you stop all users from access as long as you dont have a clue how to run a server at all.
<nabblet> lempel: ?
<MrPunch> thanks k1l
<pale3> ola
<Guest95026> hola
<worm_> hi
<Guest95026> hi
<agent_white> herro
<lempel> it's time for me to go to bed. see you.
<javnut> how can I snap a window to the left/right with the terminal?
<jmadero> anyone else having really strange problems with Thunderbird with Ubuntu 14.10?
<jmadero> I have some major keyboard issues, limited to Thunderbird (key presses resulting in the wrong letter, delayed entry, delete adds random characters)
<Yellowberry> jmadero: such as?
<Yellowberry> hmm
<jmadero> Yellowberry: yeah it's really bad
<jmadero> no clue what's triggering it, happens in multiple DE's
<jmadero> restarting Thunderbird does not fix the problem, a full system reboot is needed
<jmadero> happens often (every day, at least once)
<Yellowberry> have you tried reinstalling Thunderbird?
<jmadero> Yellowberry: have not - but can do so (good place to start at least)
<sky-fall> how to format a usb in ubuntu ?
<jmadero> sky-fall: gparted is a good way
<sky-fall> jmadero, ok
<jmadero> there are other ways as well
<sky-fall> jmadero, can u tell any simple ones ?
<jmadero> ...and now thunderbird completely crashed
<jmadero> sky-fall: well gparted has a decent GUI
<jmadero> I find it to be easy (easy is really subjective)
<sky-fall> jmadero, ok. let me check that
<jmadero> sky-fall:  or you can do it this way: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68809/how-to-format-a-usb-or-external-drive
<jmadero> brb, thunderbird is now completely useless....dangit was in the middle of an email too
<arcsky> hey guys, how do i send my syslog messages to another syslog server?
<sky-fall> is universal usb installer available for ubuntu ?
<sky-fall> can anyone tell me how to make a bootable usb. i just want to reinstall my boot loader.
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, startupdisk-creator
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, in terminal ?
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, no it's a gui app.  are you in server-ubuntu?
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, no. im in ubuntu 14.10
<sky-fall> LTS
<sky-fall> sorry not LTS
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, system > startup-disk-creator
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, yes. took it. and ?
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, you asked how to make a bootable USB.  download ISO.  use startup-disk-creator
<sky-fall> i have an is
<sky-fall> iso
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, so just import it to the usb right ?
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, it will be creating a bootable usb i hope
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, absolutely not.
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, startup-disk-creator will copy the .iso and configure the USB for booting
<k1l> sky-fall: no
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, so why is it for ?
<k1l> sky-fall: you can use "dd" in terminal or use the usb disk creator
<jmadero> no luck - Thunderbird is just garbage for me in 14.10 :-/ going to format and go back to 14.04
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, you asked how to make a bootable USB.  download ISO.  use startup-disk-creator
<k1l> sky-fall: if you just copy the image it will be only a data usb stick with an iso file in it. that is not bootable at all
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, ?
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, what for what startup disk creator is used ?
<jmadero> sky-fall: unetbootin is one easy way (others don't love it but it always works for me)
<jmadero> sky-fall: startup disk creates a "bootable" USB
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, boot ubuntu.  start usb creator.
<jmadero> else you just have data on the USB and the computer doesn't know to try to boot from it
<jmadero> sky-fall: if you do a little google work you can find easy instructions....
<k1l> sky-fall: where is your issue now? you asked how to make a bootable usb stick with a iso and we answered that. where is your issue now?
<jmadero> google has *most* of the answers
<jmadero> usually with pretty how to's and pictures ;)
<sky-fall> k1l, i wanted the name of a software like universal usb installer that makes my usb direct bootable by just copying os installation files
<jngd> join /docker
<jngd> sorry
<k1l> jngd: /join #channel
<jmadero> sky-fall: why not just use the GUI, seriously there are a ton of tutorial
<jngd> k1l, type error, thanks
<jmadero> you can't just copy an ISO to the drive
<jmadero> (like going into file browser and copy/paste) that is impossible
<sky-fall> jmadero, ok. i will have a look at it then. thank you all for your information
<jmadero> sky-fall: an ISO is similar to a zip package, the methods that are available essentially uncompresses them, and then makes the drive bootable
<k1l> sky-fall: you can use "dd"
<jmadero> k11 I don't think that's a good idea given the questions being asked
<jmadero> sky-fall: no offense
<jmadero> just dd can make things go HORRIBLY wrong
<jmadero> and the questions being asked shows that there is some confusion as to what's going on to begin with
<k1l> jmadero: that dd way there is no confusion with gui or file browsers at all.
<jmadero> yes, you just can kill your entire system
<jmadero> by literally making a "relatively" minor mistake
<jmadero> (I did this when I was new to Linux...not fun)
<MrPunch> k1l that jail kit is to suspend user, not to restrict user by access rot directory or any other restrictions like prevent upload
<k1l> well yes.
<jmadero> k1l: and again - just given the questions, I suspect he's new
<jmadero> sky-fall: have you backed up your data :-b that usually answers the question
<k1l> MrPunch: why do your users have permissions to write in / at all?
<MrPunch> i dont know
<MrPunch> ;/
<k1l> MrPunch: i think your vps is not setup properly and user used that to exploit that
<sky-fall> jmadero, tbh im kind of new to linux. kind of like it. so just wanted some information regarding third party applications. anyway im so glad u guys helped me.
<jmadero> sky-fall: backup....seriously, do it
<MrPunch> k1l users can upload files like when making eggdrops they upload tcls.. can i stop uploading only?
<k1l> MrPunch: as i said: shut that system down. this seems to be a very unsecure state
<jmadero> sky-fall: when you're messing with sudo and stuff, things can happen....I once ...(twice)...did "sudo rm -R /*"
<jmadero> (never do that)
<sky-fall> jmadero, ok. :-)
<MrPunch> k1l my users cant modify but they can read files.
<MrPunch> and they can also upload files
<MrPunch> there is any way i can hide folders from them so cant even read their files
<MrPunch> and stop uploading to their ssh too?
<k1l> MrPunch: you only did read the first answer from the link i postet?
<Nachtschatten> To enable/disable the user list in LightDM, does it suffice to set greeter-hide-users to true/false in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<avoider> anyone around for some support
<avoider> simple help
<bubbaj> moin
<MagicSpud> hello I am running ubuntu 14.04 gnome compiz and alacarte and menulibre are driving me nuts because I cant set my menu shortcuts the way I want. I hate unity and I d like to customize the desktop...which would be the best choice? what is meta city about?
<MrPunch> k1l i read bash too..
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nachtschatten> What support do you need, avoider ?
<avoider> just for my sound
<avoider> i see the hdmi is detected from my tv
<avoider> but i hear nothing
<Nachtschatten> Well, I don't know much about it, but if I were you I'd check if the volume of the right channel is enabled ;o
<bubbaj> na alter
<avoider> i can see the output
<avoider> going
<avoider> the meter is moving back and forth
<avoider> for the playback even
<sky-fall> im having problems with my vlc. its launching up too slow. any solutions ?
<avoider> i got it
<javnut> how do I snap a window to the left with the terminal
<avoider> thanks for the great support
<javnut> xdotool keydown Control_L+Alt_L+KP_4 doesn't work
<sky-fall> any suggentions for good replacements for vlc media player ?
<daftykins> mplayer
<nilurie> Mplayer
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, ^^^ this
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, i didnt get you
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, mplayer
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, daftykins nilurie . ok ..
<SchrodingersScat> why not mpv?
<sky-fall> is there any other simple methods to download all the codecs for the audio and video  ?
<lokote_jones> Any one here use Elinks? Is it possible to remap searching to a different search engine?
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, will that do the job ?
<sky-fall> cfhowlett, im seeing a 100 mb download. thank you .
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, happy2help
<MagicSpud> hello again in previous versions of ubuntu I could easily execute a sh file by clicking right mouse button and choosing open with terminal...since I upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 this option is no longer available. could someone please post a fix for this?
<xuyahui> nihao
<xuyahui> z这是什么
<cfhowlett> !cn | xuyahui,
<ubottu> xuyahui,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | xuyahui
<ubottu> xuyahui: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<xuyahui> 有人在吗
 * cfhowlett thinks the CN and kylin factoids should be combined ...
<HEROnymous> hey folks, I've got a weird issue.  I'm running kde on 12.04lts.  I checked all of the kde settings, and it's none of them.  my screen goes blank after about 30 seconds of input idle.  this started happening at random last night.
<qknight> hi. if i enable https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding then i can't use the network-manager applet to chose the wireless network anymore
<qknight> but i want to have eth0 and wlan0 in the same bond
<sky-fall> how to use nmap using terminal ?
<sky-fall> i installed it already.
<daftykins> sky-fall: this isn't nmap support, go read their documentation
<MKCoin> Hey, I had to restart unity, and now one of the programs I was running isn't appearing in the task bar on the side, and I can't alt-tab to it. The program is still running though; is there a way for me to bring it to the front?
<sky-fall> daftykins, i would like to know about which all devices are connected to my ip
<sky-fall> daftykins, is there any other way ? just saw nmap in random. thats why asked.
<daftykins> sky-fall: devices connected to your IP? over the internet?
<sky-fall> daftykins, yes.
<HeyMan7> .
<daftykins> sky-fall: that's not what nmap would be used for. "netstat -tuln" might be more relevant
<daftykins> HeyMan7: don't do that.
<HeyMan7> daftykins: Sorry
<jmadero> lol sky-fall personally I think you're moving a bit too fast ;)
<jmadero> seems like you want EVERYTHING done now
<jmadero> Linux is a learning curve
<jmadero> if you're not to the stage that you can comfortably make a USB bootable drive....getting a list of devices and using network tools might be premature
<sky-fall> jmadero, lol. well just want to spend some spare time. i understand your concern. :-)
<cfhowlett> sky-fall, suggestion: download issue #0 of www.fullcirclemagazine.org       read it.  follow the tutorials.  After you read ALL of it, download issue #1 ... you learn a lot more and a lot faster than random, shotgun questions
<AlexPortable> how can I let a program open in terminal>?
<Guest75378> ciao
<Guest75378> !list
<ubottu> Guest75378: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rotten777> Can anyone help me with some LVM/baobab issues? My LV size is 433.GiB and `df -h` shows 233G used but baobab only has about 100gb showing up
<rotten777> I can't seem to find where the data is being used
<chaotix> hi.  i need help getting my scanner to work.  i have installed the driver and scan key tool for my model, and my scanner shows up under "Change Scanner" in simple scan.  My scanner is a brother mfc-j410w
<chaotix> Thanks in advance.
<rotten777> chaotix: what happens when you try to scan?
<navetz> hey guys, what is the best screenshot program in ubuntu? I like the default one but I would like to be able to make minor edits to an image right after I take a screenshot
<navetz> is that possible with any program?
<rotten777> navetz: printscreen button + gimp?
<rotten777> navetz: or shotwell... depending on your edits
<AlexPortable> How can I get my printer to actually print? I click 'print', click the printer, and then in the print queue it shows really fast my print job, and then it shows as completed
<toothe> how do I set grub to use my old kernel as the default - the new kernel keeps crashing on me.
<rotten777> AlexPortable: how is your printer connected? wifi? usb?
<AlexPortable> lan and usb
<toothe> that's it, im reinstlaling Linux
<toothe> i can't take this anymore.
<rotten777> AlexPortable: when you go into the printer settings does it show usb or lan
<navetz> rotten777, hum, I wonder if there is a way to pipe the printscreen image into shotwell right after a picture is taken
<rotten777> toothe: edit the boot menu
<toothe> rotten777: How do you do that :-)
<rotten777> navetz: you can have a stickied icon for it and it should allow to open recent files and have the screenshot listed
<rotten777> tooth: which version are you on?
<kostkon> navetz, check out Shutter
<cfhowlett> toothe, this aint' windows.  reboot, to old kernel, delete the kernel you don't want
<kostkon> !info shutter
<ubottu> shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92-0.1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1360 kB, installed size 17407 kB
<kostkon> navetz, http://shutter-project.org/
<rotten777> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 153 kB, installed size 900 kB
<toothe> cfhowlett: i think the latter step of that is what I need...i am in the old kernel, not sure how to eliminate the newer ones.
<rotten777> toothe: do you know which version is causing problems?
<AlexPortable> rotten777: lan and usb, i  added them both
<rotten777> AlexPortable: you've tried printing to both?
<AlexPortable> rotten777: first lan, because it wasn't working I tried usb (to eliminate any lan issues)
<AlexPortable> yes
<jvwjgames> someone help me
<cfhowlett> toothe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels
<toothe> rotten777: I'm using 3.16.6, so whatever the newer version is..
<toothe> cfhowlett: I suck with the googles...
<cfhowlett> !help | jvwjgames,
<ubottu> jvwjgames,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NeoGeo64> Help!  How do I remove the boot loader off my hard drive?  I am going to do a format with DBAN (darrik's boot and nuke) and I'm wondering if formatting the drive will also take care of the boot loader or if theres something else I need to do?
<jvwjgames> i did a distribution upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 and my website is gone
<rotten777> AlexPortable: give me a sec.
<jvwjgames> the files are still there i think apache moved the root directory for hosting files
<daftykins> jvwjgames: 14.04 uses /var/www/html/
<rotten777> AlexPortable: open a browser and go to http://127.0.0.1:631
<rotten777> AlexPortable: click on printers and see if they're all idle
<jvwjgames> ok so now instead of /var/ww it is /var/www/html
<jvwjgames> so how do i update my sites
<AlexPortable> rotten777: yes
<jvwjgames> of can i safly move evrything in that folder
<AlexPortable> rotten777: one of them can't be reached, but that's because I tried adding it via apple thing (dp or something)
<rotten777> toothe: open nautilus as root and browse to /boot/ .... you'll see the different versions of your kernel and you can delete the ones you don't want
<daftykins> jvwjgames: are you not familiar with apache admin? /etc/apache2/sites-available/ <-- check your configs
<cfhowlett> toothe, sorry that was not the right link.  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/remove-old-kernels-from-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/
<rotten777> toothe: then you can `sudo update-grub`
<navetz> kostkon, thank you.
<jvwjgames> ok
<kostkon> navetz, np
<toothe> thanks both of you
<rotten777> AlexPortable: click on the printer that's USB then click on the maintenance drop down and choose to print test page
<toothe> these instructions should suffice, im going to purge the newer kernel though
<jvwjgames> i updated apache to 2.4.7 why is it saying it is vunerable
<AlexPortable> rotten777: it says that it has been printed
<rotten777> AlexPortable: any errors on the printer?
<AlexPortable> nope
<cfhowlett> toothe, take you time and you should always keep at least one old kernel as backup
<AlexPortable> can reach the web page just fine, also from other devices
<toothe> cfhowlett: I want the opposite, to use the older kernel.
<rotten777> which driver did you use?
<toothe> I suspect there is something wrong with the newer version (for my hw)
<jvwjgames> http://sitecheck.sucuri.net/results/jvwjgames.net
<cfhowlett> toothe, same process.  identify the kernel you don't want and delete
<rotten777> AlexPortable: which model is it?
<jvwjgames> daftykins: i am not fermillar with that
<gtrmtx> what do i need to put as the number with chmod to make it neither world writable or group writable?
<AlexPortable> rotten777: see pm
<NeoGeo64> Help!  How do I remove the boot loader off my hard drive?  I am going to do a format with DBAN (darrik's boot and nuke) and I'm wondering if formatting the drive will also take care of the boot loader or if theres something else I need to do?
<daftykins> jvwjgames: you probably shouldn't be running a website then :)
<daftykins> NeoGeo64: it will.
<AJ_Z0> You look fermillar from here
<jvwjgames> i know a little about it but not much
<jvwjgames> just guide me please
<trijntje> NeoGeo64: the bootloader is on the harddisk, so it should be removed as well
<AJ_Z0> Please excuse the previous comment. Wrong channel
<cfhowlett> !server | jvwjgames,
<ubottu> jvwjgames,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<hylian> anyone get a slight whistle coming from their speakers in ubuntu 14.04? If I play some audio, it stops for a while.
<Number5> Hello guys, I just want to say that I like GNU-Linux a lot :D
<daftykins> Number5: that's nice but not what this channel is for
<navetz> kostkon, do you know if you can save a screenshot to clipboard after you edit it in shutter?
<Number5> Ooh sorry, I like Ubuntu a lot too, cause with some non-gnu drivers/software and so on everything works out of the box ;-)
<cfhowlett> !ot | Number5
<ubottu> Number5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Number5> cfhowlett, sorry for posting offtopic stuff here.
<cfhowlett> Number5, enjoy your *buntu.  come again if you need ubuntu help.
<kostkon> navetz, i'm guessing you can
<navetz> kostkon, me too, just haven't figured out how yet lol :)
<cfhowlett> navetz, ctrl-s   is the usual shortcut ...
<hylian> anyone get a slight whistle coming from their speakers in ubuntu 14.04? If I play some audio, it stops for a while.
<navetz> cfhowlett, in shutter it is the command to "Send to" but there is a copy button if you right click I just found :)
<navetz> kostkon, thanks again, this is perfect
<kostkon> navetz, :)
<cfhowlett> navetz, good detective work, Lou!@
<AlexPortable> Anyone else who can help me out?
<AlexPortable> it says 'processing' when printing, and then it disappears
<og01> hi there, in ubuntu 14.04 does /etc/init.d/networking restart actually re-read my /etc/network/interfaces file, I've added a static ipv6 address but see nothing
<bashfr3ak> hylian that sounds like a hardware issue
<og01> I only see my link-local address btw - so i know ipv6 is working perse
<og01> this is the config i added to the bottom of my interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9100077/ I then restarted with /etc/init.d/networking restart, yet i still only see my link local on eth0
<genii> og01: Should use instead sudo service networking restart
<hylian> bashfr3ak: i figured it was software. the whistle goes away when i play any audio. it comes bac later, but still, wouldn't that make it a software issue?
<hylian> bashfr3ak: it also goes away if I mute all audio.
<og01> genii: Job failed while stopping and already running on start
<og01> genii: I also have ipv4 addresses configured on that same interface (infact I have a /16 work of addresses on that interface, I would rather they not go down...)
<og01> *worth
<bashfr3ak> hylian maybe the audio the audio "masks" the whistle? also do you have a mic? is it on? anything near it ?
<daftykins> og01: you probably shouldn't experiment on a live system
<og01> daftykins: it wouldnt be the end of the world
<og01> daftykins: its not hosting anything particularly important
<og01> daftykins: it is a system for experimenting on, its just I'd want to tidy up some other experiments before rebooting etc...
<bashfr3ak> hylian mics tend to make that sort of noise
<javnut> wmctrl -r Resizing -e 0,0,0,500,600
<javnut> what's wrong with this?
<daftykins> og01: ok. in my experience network restart doesn't work anymore, i go for full reboots
<daftykins> og01: i hope you have physical access to that box though :)
<og01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9100217/
<og01> daftykins: no - i dont
<daftykins> oh dear
<og01> daftykins: but i should be able to recover if it really hit the wall
<og01> (but I'd rather be carefull than do that)
<og01> daftykins: its a dedicated server, and its my only ipv6 network with access to the internet that I have so...
<og01> daftykins: physical access to the machine would mean a try to germany (from the uk)
<EjTheory> lotus..
<daftykins> EjTheory: got a question?
<EjTheory> ya.
<Pili> I have question about Gparted. Why i would want to use "free space preceding"?
<raman> sorry to interrupt but can anyone help me with installing adobe flash plugin for mozilla? thanks
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer , done raman
<EjTheory> no burn device... and cant fromat usb device to fat32
<raman> thanks Xangua...
<Pili> EjTheory: why you can't format usb device to fat32?
<EjTheory> just fat
<EjTheory> in unbootin
<EjTheory> idk.
<raman> ok it is stuck at flashplugin-installer: downloading ......
<EjTheory> i just want to boot to xubuntu iso i dl..
<Pili> EjTheory: hmmm....you have to unmount our device before formating....i would use Gparted
<EjTheory> ok..
<toothe> is there a way to upgrade the version of Empathy that I'm running to the latest? the version that comes with Ubuntu is outdated.
<Bleakwise> is distcc broken on ubuntu atm?
<EjTheory> i goofed and made the .iso a image is that bad?
<Bleakwise> make CC="distcc gcc" doesn't seem to fire up distcc, just normal gcc
<Scrappy> i need help
<Destroyer21> k,
<Scrappy> about linux shell
<Scrappy> who can help me?
<squirtle_51> Does anyone here run Ubuntu Mate?
<Scrappy> (do query)
<pbx> Scrappy, ask your question, with lots of detail and context, and a pastebin link if relevant
<failfarm> i run mate
<Scrappy> if i do ls [a,b,c] what does it mean?
<Destroyer21> Oh no, not I! I will survive!
<Destroyer21> Oh, as long as I know how to love,
<Destroyer21> I know I'll stay alive!
<Destroyer21> I've got all my life to live.
<Destroyer21> I've got all my love to give.
<Destroyer21> And I'll survive! I will survive!
<unopaste> Destroyer21 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<squirtle_51> failfarm, do you know how I can add nm-applet to lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<squinty> EjTheory: if using windows, insert usb stick into computer > file explorer > find the usb stick listed > right click > format.  Open unetbootin > use lower half of it's screen to transfer the iso contents to the stick
<toothe> destroyer21: dpaste.
<toothe> www.dpaste.com
<daftykins> toothe: we don't need song lyrics pasted ;)
<toothe> oh? i didn't read it.
<daftykins> might be wise to, next time
<Destroyer21> a
<Destroyer21> c
<toothe> on that note, does anyone remember @BigSister?
<Destroyer21> ac
<Destroyer21> a
<Destroyer21> a
<DJones> Destroyer21: Please stop
<Destroyer21> ca
<unopaste> Destroyer21 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<squirtle_51> Any help in adding nm-applet to my login screen?
<acer> squirtle_51: What DE?
<squirtle_51> acer, mate
<cfhowlett> squinty, to the login?  never seen it done and doesn't seem safe
<guest-Nnn6NY> Hello
<k1l> squirtle_51: if you add the network to a user and allow it to be used form all users its available on the lightdm
<guest-Nnn6NY> I have a question
<squinty> cfhowlett:  me either on both of your thoughts....not me that was requesting such advice though  ;-)
<acer> squirtle_51: I'd just use wicd
<acer> squirtle_51: But seeing this... http://forums.mate-desktop.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=481
<squirtle_51> k11: can you walk me through how to do that? When I ran Ubuntu (I now use Ubuntu Mate) I could connect to Wifi and then to my VPN by entering the password to the default keyring prior to logging in so nothing got broadcast outside of the VPN.
<acer> squirtle_51: Scroll to the bottom...
<acer> squirtle_51: sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<acer> squirtle_51: change the line that says managed=false to read managed=true
<Gothicspeaker-> So, can anyone help me?
<Linnak> Hi, does anyone use Docky? I can't run any app rom the panel.
<acer> squirtle_51: sudo service network-manager stop && sudo service network-manager start
<cfhowlett> Gothicspeaker-, so did you ask a question?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: since you didnot even ask we cant even help
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: Well, my question is if there can be added a new keyboard lay-out to the next edition of Ubuntu
<xangua> Linnak: docky is just a dock, not a launcher, you can't search launchers from it if that os what you are refering
<squirtle_51> That's done, so let me log out and back in and see what happens.
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: I have written myself a manuel to use a Gothic keyboard for Ubuntu 12.2, I can refer you to it at Wikipedia, and as people write at the Gothic wikipedia, it would be very useful if we had a standard Gothic keyboard lay-out in Ubuntu which can be choosen by everyone.
<Linnak> So when I put a lot of app icon on it it should start that app?
<acer> Gothicspeaker-: Ubuntu server?
<Gothicspeaker-> acer: Well, I use Ubuntu, wait, let me look up my manuel
<toothe> gah!
<Gothicspeaker-> acer: Here is my manuel:  http://roel.tengudev.com/Neo%20Gothic/download_keyboard_layout.php
<toothe> im trying to avoid installing this program by source, but I might have to.
<toothe> Empathy on Ubuntu is super out of date
<acer> Gothicspeaker-: Oh, you said "next edition of Ubuntu" Sorry, I read it is text edition.... My mistake
<squirtle_51> acer: No dice on the login screen. I have the icon after I log in, but not before.
<Gothicspeaker-> acer: Like you can see, I made a custom file to add a Gothic keyboard to your ubuntu edition, but the problem is that it isn't standardly included, which I would like.
<opus_> Hey guys I screwed up my soources.list so I copied one froma working machine and now I can't install build-essentials
<opus_> and I'm totally confused,
<opus_>  build-essential : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed <<--- What?? apt-get update , apt-get install -f, and apt-get clean all don't fix this
<k1l> opus_: please put that into a pastebin. and put the error there too
<cfhowlett> Gothicspeaker-, according to wikipedia, gothic is an extinct germanic language.  so your keyboard is intended for ... who?
<squirtle_51> k11: What was your suggestion?
<opus_> http://pastebin.com/nSB4HCFA
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: Yes, it's true that it's extinct, but I and some other people are actually, just like Latin, writing modern texts in it. We are for example translating Alice in Wonderland in Gothic, and although I have programmed a tool in PHP to convert Gothic to Latin and vice versa, it's much better for people to be able to type in it directly.
<opus_> The error message doesn't tell me anything to help me figure it out
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: Also, I wonder if the standard font supplied by Ubuntu for Gothic can be changed, I hate the current one and I don't know how to change it.
<cfhowlett> Gothicspeaker-, so no real reason to make this a part of standard ubuntu.  set up a wiki as you have done and maintain it yourself.
<cfhowlett> Gothicspeaker-, and choose whatever open font you like
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: If I 'm right, it shouldn't be that much of a big deal to include it, so if some people want to use it, I don't really see why you shouldn't add it
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: And the problem is that I don't know how to add an open font
<k1l> opus_: now please "cat /etc/apt/sources.list", "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" and a "uname -a" and "lsb_release -a"
<cfhowlett> Gothicspeaker-, not up to me ... but I'm pretty sure "dead" language support is not a priority.  ask canonical.
<kazdax> thry
<kazdax> lsd -need
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: Where can I find him? And another question is how I can change the standard font. I tried to look into directories, but I can't find it nowhere
<cfhowlett> !canonical | Gothicspeaker-
<ubottu> Gothicspeaker-: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<opus_> k1l: http://pastebin.com/2U0Lw05s
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: what about you file a bug? and help to contribute there and see what the devs/maintainer think about that
<mesones> fy,k
<mesones> olaa ?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: for the meantime you can start making a PPA on your own
<Destroyer21> jajajaja
<mesones> :p
<mesones> jajaa
<Destroyer21> javi soy y
<Gothicspeaker-> What's a PPA?
<Gothicspeaker-> Sorry, I 'm really not familiar with developing Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !ppa | Gothicspeaker-,
<ubottu> Gothicspeaker-,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: a 3rd party repo. you can put own stuff there
<opus_> k1l: I ran this in an attempt to fix it but it did not fix it http://pastebin.com/T2jhs1gX
<squirtle_51> k1l: You made a suggestion about adding the connection to a user and opening network-manager to all users so it displayed on login. I have no clue how to do so.
<Vladimirski> does anybody run linux on lenovo y510p ?
<xangua> opus_: using trusty repositories in utopic release :P
<kazdax> nope i use vms
<DJones> Vladimirski: Yes I do
<Vladimirski> DJones: really?
<opus_> xangua: ?
<Vladimirski> DJones: have u had any problems?
<k1l> squirtle_51: open network manager, edit the connection, make the check for all users can use that
<DJones> Vladimirski: Yep, works great, no issues at all, I use nvidia-prime for the switchable graphics
<k1l> opus_: :/  you are mixing a lot of ubuntu releases there
<Gothicspeaker-> Ok, I 'm trying to find out how to change my default fonts
<squirtle_51> k1l: It's already there. However....I just found the box that says "Automatically connect to VPN while using this connection." That looks like it'll do what I want.
<Gothicspeaker-> can't find it anywhere
<k1l> opus_: you are running a 14.10 but got 14.04 active in your repo. so that is not going to work at all
<Vladimirski> ok=) which version of linux du u run? DJones
<cfhowlett> Gothicspeaker-, system > appearance > fonts
<opus_> k1l: hmm.. how do I fix this?
<opus_> k1l: The install cd clearly was 14.04, strange
<dm7freek> I wrote a script on my mac and copied it to my ubuntu workstation via flash drive. I chmod +x it and now i can execute it normally, but i get permission denied when i try to sudo run it. whats going on?
<k1l> opus_: i dont know what you did there at all. but deleting the sources.list sounds like you did a whole mess there
<cfhowlett> to recreate the sources:   http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: I can't find that as I have the Dutch ubuntu. I installed gnome-tweak-tool, but I can't find any way to change the Gothic font
<k1l> opus_: your sources.list needs to say utopic instead of trusty
<cfhowlett> Gothicspeaker-, I don't muck around with gnome-tweak, and I only run xubuntu.  sorry.
<squinty> Gothicspeaker-:  if running the Unity version of Ubuntu then you may want to install/use   unity-tweak-tool
<opus_> k1l: thanks
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: But, to be honest, I 'm a complete noob regarding Ubuntu, I only have some knowledge of some web programming, but not of ubuntu. And I 'm still not really helped with the answers here
<cfhowlett> !ppa | Gothicspeaker-, make a ppa.  read the links.
<ubottu> Gothicspeaker-, make a ppa.  read the links.: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/191778/how-to-install-fonts-fast-and-easy
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: for more specific informations see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<toothe> GRR! I can't get the latets version of Empathy installed, despite manually adding the repository.
<acer> k1l: If you want to be clever you could just tell him:
<acer>  cat /etc/apt/sources.list;ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/; a "uname -a;lsb_release -a >pastebinit
<Gothicspeaker-> I just installed font-manager
<acer> k1l: Well, maybe without the " b4 uname
<squinty> acer:  easier still   install inxi and then issue   inxi -Sr   in a terminal
<hylian> bashfr3ak: sorry man, I was working, and had to leave for a bit. There is no mic near the speakers, and as I said before, muteing also stops the whistle. this is definetly software based.
<acer> k1l: Never mind, it doesn't work anyway
<David1965> hylian why not insert a DSP notch filter set to the wistle and it will be gone
<David1965> acer what doesn't work anyway
<acer> piping all those commands into pastebinit
<David1965> I see now is there not a utility that can help
<hylian> David1965: mostly because I dont know what that is or how to use it. Never heard of it before. I am a meat and potatoes computer repair technician. I don't do much on the audio side of things...
<hylian> David1965: i will look for an audio tool..
<David1965> DSP if signal processing using software version of a standard filter
<David1965> Pitchshifter.cpp should work if you can verge it with the program you are using
<squinty> hylian:  make sure your mic input volume is not set to high
<David1965> I didn't mean verge I ment merge
<acer> David1965: This works:
<Gothicspeaker-> Ok, this still didn't help me
<acer> cat /etc/apt/sources.list >info.txt;ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ >>info.txt;uname -a >>info.txt;lsb_release -a >>info.txt ;pastebinit info.txt
<Gothicspeaker-> I 'm looking in my /usr/share/fonts/ directory now
<Gothicspeaker-> but I can't find the standardly installed Gothic font nowhere
<acer> squinty: xnxi is good.  Thanks for the info
<squinty> acer:  yw.  see https://code.google.com/p/inxi/  for more details
<Gothicspeaker-> I will install software of 500-600 MB
<cfhowlett> Gothicspeaker-, open a terminal and do this:  dpkg -l | grep gothic
<Gothicspeaker-> let's see if that changes it
<David1965> Hylian just google for Pitchshifter.cpp
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: What's supposed to happen now? I don't get any result
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: how did you install that?
<cfhowlett> Gothicspeaker-, no result = no gothic font installed
<hylian> squinty: the first thing i did was to mute the mic all together, even though it's quite far from the speakers.
<AlexPortable> asking all remaining processes to terminate ... - killing all remaining processing [fail] ... modemmanager[722]: <info> caught signal, shutting down... modemmanager[722]: <info> modemmanager is shut down - * deactivating swap... - mount: / is busy - * will now halt
<hylian> David1965: thanks, nothing else i tried was very forthcoming. I will take a look.
<squinty> acer: for those last lines you posted...   inxi -Sr | pastebinit   is all that is needed when using inxi
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: But when I open the Gothic wikipedia I can read it with an ugly Gothic font.
<acer> squinty: Yea, I see that now.
<David1965> k1 merge it will the program and compile it i.e ./configure then Make then sudo make install
<hylian> i am trying something, need to reboot
<AlexPortable> anyone who can help me out?
<AlexPortable> I want my system to go out
<squinty> dating site maybe then?  ;-)
<AlexPortable> dkljfdfdoksfsdjkl
<bubbasaures> !reisub | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<David1965> have you rebuilt your OS by mistake and are you able to boot to your desktop if then all systems go must go now.
<AlexPortable> bubbasaures: R, E, I failed: (1398.734411) This sysrq operation is disabled
<cfhowlett> Gothicspeaker-, because you're looking at an IMAGE of the blackletter gothic script.  doesn't mean you actually installed the font.
<bubbasaures> AlexPortable, Did you run the whole command slowly?
<bubbasaures> AlexPortable, YOu already had it partially shutting down.
<AlexPortable> yes I did it slowly
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: Maybe the system misinterprets it. I don't mean the style Gothic, but the language Gothic, with these letters: http://got.wikipedia.org/wiki/%F0%90%8C%B7%F0%90%8C%B0%F0%90%8C%BF%F0%90%8C%B1%F0%90%8C%B9%F0%90%8C%B3%F0%90%8C%B0%F0%90%8D%83%F0%90%8C%B4%F0%90%8C%B9%F0%90%8C%B3%F0%90%8D%89
<AlexPortable> it was shutting down yes
<AlexPortable> how can i shut it down automaticly?
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: Like you can see, there are either blocks, or the page is displayed with Gothic letters.
<Gothicspeaker-> cfhowlett: I want to change the font of those blocks into another font available to display these Unicode symbols.
<bubbasaures> AlexPortable, Stuck there that was normal, hit the power button.
<AlexPortable> alt printscreen + o says: System requested poweroff
<AlexPortable> bubbasaures: well I don't like to hold power button every evening for 10 sec
<AlexPortable> that's not good for my harddisk
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: i think you are mixing a lot of stuff here
<bubbasaures> AlexPortable, Sure, but you have not even come close "as usual" to being clear and not just abusing the channel.
<Gothicspeaker-> Ok, let's be clear: these are the unicode symbols for Gothic:
<Gothicspeaker-> http://jrgraphix.net/r/Unicode/10330-1034F
<AlexPortable> bubbasaures: how so?
<Gothicspeaker-> 10330-1034F, I want to change those into another font
<Gothicspeaker-> so how do I do that?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: install a font for that
<bubbasaures> AlexPortable, Pleading, posting random letters, not having patience....etc is a start.
<Gothicspeaker-> Yes, but how do I install a font
<AlexPortable> Well I'm about to throw the pc out of the window atm
<Gothicspeaker-> if I install it, I can put it somewhere, but that doesn't change how it displays at websites
<AlexPortable> I've been trying to fix this for quite a long time, tried many things
<Gothicspeaker-> I can download it sure, but then I can just use it independently
<Gothicspeaker-> I want to use it for my system.
<k1l> AlexPortable: your acting is again demotivating others to help you. you know how to behave here so do it or leave
<bubbasaures> AlexPortable, So your inability to fix this allows you to come to this channel and act outside the general norm?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: what?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: you are mixing fonts and languages
<AlexPortable> bubbasaures: what do you mean act outside the general norm?
<bubbasaures> AlexPortable, https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc  and read the code of conduct.
<trism> Gothicspeaker-: maybe something like this is what you want: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13708/how-to-change-the-fallback-font-for-missing-languages
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: if you talk about fonts: go to the unity-tweak-tool, go to the fonts setting, change to your font, done.
<AlexPortable> On Ubuntu 10.04 my system was able to shutdown just fine. Now when I want to shutdown my system it just hangs. Doesn't even shuts down on alt+printscreen. /etc/issue is empty.
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: I don't know how to explain it. When I go at the Gothic wikipedia, all those unicode symbols display with the Sadagolthina font, which is not good, I want to change it
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: but before you need to install that fonts correct, like the help article i linked you describes.
<Zoviraksz> hola, does anyone know, which port is used when I start the ap-hotspot?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: so your issue is that webpage?
<mjuszczak> How do most people use the same test kitchen setup for both testing locally and testing in a CI pipeline?  Templated .kitchen.yml, different .kitchen.yml files per environment (specified with an environment variable), or clever use of .kitchen.local.yml?
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: I read that article, but it says that fontconfig is very complicated
<bubbasaures> Zoviraksz, This using a PPA to run this?
<mjuszczak> wrong channel sorry
<Zoviraksz> bubbasaures: yes
<Gothicspeaker-> I can't even use it
<bubbasaures> !ppa | Zoviraksz
<ubottu> Zoviraksz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: where is the issue _exactly_?
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: But if I would change this /.fonts.conf, how is the system supposed to recognize the font which I downloaded?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: fonts need to be copied to a certain folder. that is mentioned on the help article
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: Which help article? I got a lot of references here but I don't know what you mean
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: and webbrowsers will likely use their own font settings
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: .....
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<squinty> AlexPortable:  might want to google for "ubuntu acpi shutdown" (if you haven't already).  Some boxes (I have an older box here that doesn't) won't shutdown even with recommended proceedures listed in google suggestions.  been several years now since I played around with that box though.....   anyways just a thought
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: you are mixing all sorts of language , fonts and other settings. you cant even adress your exact issue. if you get some article to increase your knowledge to help you to tell what your actual issue is you dont even read it. i am not sure i got enough motivation left to help in this case
<samthewildone> There's a problem with my installation of the 'unity-tweak-tool'
<AlexPortable> squinty: in 10.04 it shutted down fine. Can this cause it?
<samthewildone> I set my options and when I relogin the presets are lost and never saved.
<mekh> hey all, i have a process that won't end or kill...
<bubbasaures> samthewildone, This an install or on a usb?
<mekh> am i missing a flag to forcefully kill it?
<bubbasaures> samthewildone, Include the release and desktop.
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: I 'm currently reading your wiki.ubuntu link, but when I thought I was reading the solution, it said that it was ment for the terminal. No, I want to change the font used in webpages and in my whole system for this unicode
<samthewildone> bubbasaures, install
<samthewildone> bubbasaures, 14.04.1
<bubbasaures> samthewildone, unity?
<samthewildone> bubbasaures, actually its a fresh install of unity.
<MBach_> hi
<samthewildone> bubbasaures, about 3 - 4 days ago when I installed it.
<squinty> AlexPortable:  the box I mentioned shut down fine when using Windows XP and (iirc) puppy linux  but as I say it's been serveral years now since I last played with it.... trying to fix the problem was more of a hassle than just hitting the power switch after everything had finished shutting down (except the power to the computer of course)
<bubbasaures> samthewildone, Strange, you all updated/upgraded?
<samthewildone> bubbasaures, I ran the tool in terminal to get any output of errors but, nothing at all.
<samthewildone> yeah
<samthewildone> Might trying doing the reinstall
<Czechton> noob linux question: what is the difference between services and backgrounded processes?
<bubbasaures> samthewildone, I have not run unity for awhile, a little more detail might help like what changes is my guess.
<MBach_> I have a quite complicated to explain here :)
<MBach_> but I am not sure it is the good channel
<Gothicspeaker-> This is what I mean
<Gothicspeaker-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33716/how-can-i-configure-default-fonts-by-unicode-blocks-or-single-codepoints
<Gothicspeaker-> exactly.
<bubbasaures> MBach_ THis ubuntu orientated?
<MBach_> it's about building a debian package for Ubuntu
<MBach_> with dependencies
<bubbasaures> MBach_, why?
<samthewildone> bubbasaures, any change to the theme or windows options. I set to my preferred settings then log out and log back in and nothing seemed to be saved.
<MBach_> because I have made a great - but you don't yet - audio player
<MBach_> ;)
<MBach_> http://www.miam-player.org/wiki/index.php?title=How-to-build-Miam-Player -> see the dependency diagram
<bubbasaures> MBach_, Maybe help here, if your registered ##linux and there is #debian
<samthewildone> bubbasaures, brb doing a reset
<Gothicspeaker-> And the question got closed
<Gothicspeaker-> so it doesn't even help me
<MBach_> well, Ubuntu is the most popular Linux (I think), but are there any differences when building a deb for classic debian compared to ubuntu deb ?
<Gothicspeaker-> Why isn't it just possible to simply change your font? Why do you need to go through this mess for it?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: it is very very very very very very simple
<trism> MBach_: not really, many packages in ubuntu are completely unchanged debian packages that are just rebuilt
<MBach_> hmm
<MBach_> I heard that PPA thing is ubuntu only ?
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: If it's very simple, why can't I find the answer at ubuntu.wiki fonts?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: what did you try and and what did not work?
<MBach_> in fact, I am using VLC-Qt, which is not included in a "vanilla" ubuntu, so I was wondering how to "trigger" the installation on VLC-Qt PPA
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: sorry to say but you keep just rambling in here that everything is so complicated any doesnt work but you cant neither tell in easy words what you want nor can you tell what you did try and what did not work
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: put the font into the fonts fodler in your home, choose that as system font. done.
<AlexPortable> Then why do killing all remaining processes fail squinty
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: Yes, but how do I choose it as system font? What do I have to do for that? I 'm a total noob at ubuntu
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: use "Unity-tweak-tool" like i told you 3 times now
<squinty> me too told him....
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: you beeing a beginner is not a problem. you not reading what people answer you is the problem
<trism> MBach_: when you are building in a ppa you can add other ppas as dependencies, though you'll probably have to mention in the description that the user will need both
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: I can't install it.
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: why?
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: Don't know, it tells me: unable to do
<MBach_> trism: ok I see
<k1l> !paste | Gothicspeaker-
<ubottu> Gothicspeaker-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gothicspeaker-> Oh I did something wrong
<Gothicspeaker-> now it works
<k1l> ...
<MBach_> In fact, is it better to build VLC-Qt from the source myself and to provide it or is linking a nicer way to do?
<trism> MBach_: yeah it might be easier if you upload it to the same ppa so you can control the version you link against, ppa packages will build dep on other stuff in the same ppa automatically
<MBach_> so much work :)
<MBach_> now I need to create my own PPA
<MBach_> it's way easier on Windows, haha
<deeman> i cannot make my screen bigger and i just put this program on my computer please help. this is really driving me crazy
<khaya> How bad is shell shock vulnerability?
<Salr_> hi
<Salr_> I have some problems to extract files from a .rar. I'm using both the "rar" and "unrar-free" but I get an error. What tools do you recommend that work ?
<k1l> khaya: on ubuntu just run the updates and you are fine.
<deeman> how
<martinald> having a total nightmare with vsftpd
<khaya> thanks
<martinald> using pam-pwdfile
<squinty> Salr_:  just use Archive Manager (File Roller)
<deeman> how icant see nothing but s5% of the right hand side screen
<k1l> deeman: what? what did you do? what is the issue?
<deeman> 25% of the right hand side screen
<deeman> <k11> or you there
<bubbasaures> deeman, we need cause and effect give us details like the install program.
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<k1l> deeman: i cant help you without any more information
<trism> Gothicspeaker-: the new location is ~/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf
<Gothicspeaker-> trism: Ok, but I still don't know what to do. I can't open unity-tweak-tool, because of the previous error
<acer> Salr_: See what it really is:  file <file-name>.rar
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: _what_ error?
<larstr> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my Lenovo miix 11. It doesn't recognise my keyboard, touchpad and wifi. Wondering how I can upgrade to 14.10. After installing Ubuntu I'm unable to boot from anything else than the HD (this is an UEFI system)
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: The one which I just sent to you, with line 14.
<larstr> I have an external usb keyboard that works however
<MBach_> trism: I just remember that I've created my PPA a long time ago ...
<MBach_> which is still empty
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: first answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206271/how-can-i-bypass-this-fontconfig-warning-to-edit-grub-successfully
<larstr> have also tried 2 different usb wifi cards, but it says they are disabled by hw lock
<deeman> bubbasares i looked on youtube and got instruction and the man said to down load pendriverlinux and ubuntu to a usb then put it on my pc and i did but my screen only show the right side of the ubuntu screen and i got a 60"screen
<Gothicspeaker-> com.canonical.notify-osd
<Gothicspeaker-> In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<k1l> deeman: install the video driver.
<Gothicspeaker-> This is the error which I get
<bubbasaures> deeman, So the booted usb live has this problem?
<k1l> !paste | Gothicspeaker-
<ubottu> Gothicspeaker-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deeman> how please
<Gothicspeaker-> It's just 2 lines
<bubbasaures> !tab | deeman use this to get nicks correct and use every post.
<ubottu> deeman use this to get nicks correct and use every post.: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<larstr> can I somehow start the 14.10 upgrade from a 14.10 usb pen drive from within 14.04?
<acer> larstr: Is it a detachable keyboard?
<larstr> acer: yes
<bubbasaures> larstr, boot it.
<larstr> bubbasaures: have booted many times
<deeman> im no good with computer so how
<bubbasaures> larstr, you can't do it from the OS, with a usb.
<larstr> bubbasaures: It looks that UEFI is different. wont boot into BIOS or boot manu or anything else.
<acer> larstr: For the Locked WiFi cards, find the lock switch or the Fn key for it.
<squinty> larstr:  you can adjust your Software and Updates options to upgrade from 14.04 > 14.10
<larstr> bubbasaures: unless you know a trick.
<deeman> bubba so what can i do to fix it
<bubbasaures> larstr, You have a 14.04 install on this computer right?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: install notify-osd
<larstr> acer: as long as the built in keyboard isn't working I guess the Fn key isnt either
<Salr_> squinty: I can not unrar with that tool
<larstr> bubbasaures: yes, 14.04 is up and running
<Salr_> I get an error
<deeman> yes
<OerHeks> Salr_, so what error ?
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: Do I need to restart maybe? It still gives the same error
<larstr> bubbasaures: but no networking, no working built in keyboard / touchpad
<Salr_> if the rar has password I get "Cannot open <file>.rar"
<larstr> squinty: I told software updates to look for any new updates instead of LTS, but keep in mind I have no networking here
<bubbasaures> larstr, Not sure a upgrade will fix your issue, and you will loose the 5 years support 14.04 has. lspci in the terminal will show the wifi hardware, we could use that info.
<larstr> bubbasaures: I'm not sure either. I havew no use for a non working 14.04 though
<Salr_> OerHeks: squinty I think It only happens with passwords'rar
<OerHeks> Salr_, then the rar is corrupted.
<OerHeks> or wrong pass
<bubbasaures> larstr, Right, but not all OS plug and play, your issues are fairly standard.
<Salr_> OerHeks: nops, I can from windows
<Salr_> the same file
<larstr> bubbasaures: I have tried several wifi cards. They are disabled by hw lock (it says)
<larstr> bubbasaures: please explain
<deeman> do i have to reinstall the whole program to fix my scree
<k1l> deeman: you mix program with operating-system
<k1l> deeman: what video card do you use?
<bubbasaures> larstr, I already explained the info we need to start with, this is a help you situation, not your assumptions and questions.
<deeman> how do icheck?  no good with computers
<larstr> this laptop came with win8 preinstalled and in order to enter BIOS I had to do it from within win8. How can I get to this same place from ubuntu?
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: should work without a restart. maybe relogin
<larstr> in order to tell it to boot from usb again
<Gothicspeaker-> Now it works!
<OerHeks> Salr_, oke ,how did you unrar ? unrar x -p <file.rar>  ?
<k1l> deeman: "lspci" in terminal and then show us that in a pastebin
<bubbasaures> larstr, All the access you need to the bios is windows or the computers control, ubuntu has nothing to do with it.
<k1l> !paste | deeman
<ubottu> deeman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Salr_> OerHeks: now I works thank you :)))
<squinty> larstr:  <larstr> I have an external usb keyboard that works however    why not use that?   boot into the system and then post the details of your wireless setup
<Riku-VPS> my system is not seeing my whole disk
<Riku-VPS> in gnome-disks it shows a 30GB data partition
<larstr> squinty: I can do that, not sure how it'll help
<bubbasaures> Riku-VPS, This a dualboot?nd with what if so?
<Gothicspeaker-> Can't find the Gothic font in unity-tweak-tool :(
<bubbasaures> and*
<Riku-VPS> gparted doesn't recognize the partition table
<Riku-VPS> and everything else sees 6.3GB
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: so you still didnt install it?
<Riku-VPS> bubbasaures: not a dual boot
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: I think you understood me incorrectly. I want to change the Gothic unicode, but I can't find that nowhere in Unity Tweak Tool
<bubbasaures> Riku-VPS, Can you run sudo parted -l in ubuntu and pastebin it
<k1l> Gothicspeaker-: so you have no font that you want to install?
<bubbasaures> Riku-VPS, Any info like this was an apple or windows 8 computer is pertinent, E.G. gpt partitioning.
<Gothicspeaker-> k1l: I want to install another font for a certain unicode range, which is not the Latin letters, but similar to Slavic letters, or Greek letters, but I don't want to change Slavic or Greek letters, but Gothic letters, from the Gothic alphabet.
<k1l> so its more about mixing fonts.
<Riku-VPS> still copying info
<Gothicspeaker-> I want to change 10330, which is Gothic A
<Gothicspeaker-> 10331 which is Gothic B
<Gothicspeaker-> 10333 which is Gothic C
<Gothicspeaker-> etc.
<Gothicspeaker-> currently the font sagolthina is used for that
<Gothicspeaker-> but I want to use another font.
<larstr> Hmm.. it says Wireless LAN is Hard blocked
<larstr> (rfkill)
<needhelp123> Hi guys i need little help at work they installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS from the Software Center I installed Flash player for mozilla but its still not working when I try to play forgeofempires
<Riku-VPS> bubbasaures: pastebin.com/bTgcKUqr
<Riku-VPS> needhelp123 I think I have a similar problem, my flash player plays youtube, but it just tries to download games
<Riku-VPS> no idea why though
<needhelp123> riku-VPS this is what says my webpage To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 11.7 or greater is installed.
<mekhami> is there no working way to sync an iphone in ubuntu yet? i'm assuming not based on about an hour of looking around
<needhelp123> for forge of empires
<Riku-VPS> not sure then
<bubbasaures> Riku-VPS, So what is this HS an external, SSD,USB?
<bubbasaures> HD*
<Riku-VPS> internal flash
<bubbasaures> Riku-VPS, I don't understand that, a memory card?
<Riku-VPS> eMMC
<Riku-VPS> I should probably go to #ubuntu-arm, my bad
<bubbasaures> Riku-VPS, I would fsck it, not sure really.
<Riku-VPS> yeah woops going to #ubuntu-arm
<Riku-VPS> it's an arm system
<bubbasaures> cool sounds like you have a better place to ask
<Riku-VPS> don't want to do anything sketchy with partitions, that's how I bricked my last device :P
<larstr> hah! wireless now working: modprobe -r ideapad_laptop
<bubbasaures> Riku-VPS, It is only sketchy if you don't know what your doing, and are not backed up. ;)
<Riku-VPS> even if I back it up I can't restore it
<daftykins> larstr: ah you've come up on a common issue with ideapads where you need to modify the module so that the other ideapad benefits work, but it doesn't lock out the wifi
<Riku-VPS> last time I erased the whole flash
<Riku-VPS> no bootloader = no booting = no recovering
<bubbasaures> Riku-VPS, Hardly, your argument at least with an explanation looks like swiss cheeses.
<bubbasaures> without*
<Riku-VPS> ?
<larstr> daftykins: weird issue.. And I guess this laptop is a close relative to those ideapads
<Paramezius> hello, i'm installing ubuntu in a raid1 system
<Riku-VPS> my arguement is if you mess up the bootloader you're screwed
<Riku-VPS> unless you have a dev device with working nvflash
<Paramezius> where should i install the bootloader (i don't have a boot partition)
<bubbasaures> Riku-VPS, What I'm saying is "<Riku-VPS> no bootloader = no booting = no recovering" is faulty most likely, you can back it up some way when it's a working setup.
<Gothicspeaker-> Ok I understand it now
<Riku-VPS> maybe, but it's been two years since my device was released and nobody has figured it out yet
<Gothicspeaker-> I simply can't change the font as there is a too complicated process and the answer can be found nowhere.
<Riku-VPS> also I didn't really care to recover it because the touchscreen was bad
<bubbasaures> Riku-VPS, Maybe your the one to do it. ;)
<javnut> I want to run an application from a bash script
<javnut> but then continue the script
<javnut> the program seems to keep the rest of my script from running
<m0h4wk> I'm having some issues with my battery life, for some reason ubuntu only lasts for about 2 hours.
<m0h4wk> Is there any reason behind this? How can I fix it? Or is Ubuntu just a power hog?
<m0h4wk> My battery is 6-cell and lasts around 4-5 hours when not using WiFi on Windows 8.1
<daftykins> it's not as efficient with power management *out of the box* as Windows, typically
<m0h4wk> daftykins: Is there any way to work around this?
<daftykins> not especially
<daftykins> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 84 kB, installed size 407 kB
<daftykins> never looked into it myself, but that might be worth checking
<m0h4wk> sudo -get install laptopmodetools?
<Riku-VPS> m0h4k: deal with it, my battery lasts 20 minutes
<m0h4wk> daftykins: would that be the terminal command?
<Riku-VPS> sudo apt-get install laptop-mode-tools
<m0h4wk> Thanks!!!
<m0h4wk> It doesn't seem to pop up when I launch it
<nszceta> when I use lxc-clone with snapshot mode where my FS is btrfs can I safely delete the original image and retain the clone or are there quirks I should be aware of ... the man page is ambiguous on this
<rapture> I'm trying to remove a package that is running. I can't seem to stop it (it just autostarts back up).
<rapture> how can I remove? http://pastebin.com/AYrv5yXe
<LL_> dkljgh
<zsoc> My googlefu is failing me - I'm trying to find an efficient way using apt/aptitude/dpkg to list removed packages that have not been "purged" (still have config files and whatever else laying around)
<miccheck> hello. i'm new to ubuntu and have recently setup a vps running ubuntu 14.04. what is the best way to keep the OS and security up to date?
<zsoc> miccheck, the default settings will remind you to do updates - all updates are done through the package manager / software updater - there's nothing you have to do outside of that.
<miccheck> i'm only using the vps via a command line and no ui. will it still tell me then? or do I need to run a command of some sort?
<zsoc> miccheck, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<miccheck> ok, thanks. should i run that as you wrote it? with the && ? how often do you recommend running that?
<zsoc> miccheck: It's 2 commands. the `&&` makes it so they both run congruently instead of having to run them 1 at a time. The first "checks" for updates and the second "installs" them. You can consider changing the "upgrade" command to "dist-upgrade" - "upgrade" will only upgrade existing packages, where as "dist-upgrade" will add new packages and remove obsolete ones. If you're on an LTS version this won't happen often anyway, but things may happen with dist-upgra
<zsoc> de such as installed a new kernel version etc
<zsoc> miccheck, other than that - you're relying on the distro repositories to keep packages updated for security risks - for instance, links like PHP or other stuff which may affect your web services (assuming you're using the VPS for something like that) - ultimately it's up to you to keep on top of exploits and occasionally you may have to manually grab a newer versions of a package than is available in your selected repo's if you feel like you are going to be ta
<zsoc> rgeted by a current vulnerability.
<zsoc> ikonia: you're spamming almost as much as me xD
<miccheck> thank you so much for the thorough explanations! so there isn't really an interval you'd recommend, just keep on top of the latest vulnerabilities? where do you go to see that info?
<daftykins> !usc
<ubottu> Information about purchasing applications from the Ubuntu Software Centre including refunds, reinstalls and license keys can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<daftykins> nope wrong thing
<m0h4wk_> I'm having some issues with bumblebee
<m0h4wk_> Right now I just went through updating the drivers to 319. Then it says I have to edit /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<m0h4wk_> But I have no idea how to do that, can anyone help?
<zsoc> miccheck, that's probably beyond the realm of support in this chat. You can try #ubuntu-server (I'm assuming you have the server version installed) for questions pertaining to your specific distro version - otherwise you may consider looking up general information in google using keywords like "sysadmin" and "vulnerabilities"
<Smokie> hey guys, i got a quick question, i was trying to install openssl-devel but it says package is not available.. has it been changed or do i remember it wrong?
<daftykins> m0h4wk_: open a terminal "sudo nano /etc/bumb..."
<custom> hello all
<daftykins> back later.
<custom> i have a g31 graphic adapter and in random instances show as it:http://i.imgur.com/BAIFQbi.png
<m0h4wk_> daftykins: it said command not found
<custom> what can i do i am using ubuntu 12.04
<m0h4wk_> daftykins: this is what I typed: sudo nano /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<zsoc> miccheck, if you're new to linux in general - you can also do some research on "cron" - and how to use it to automate a small script which can install updates in regular intervals, hands free.
<k1l> bumblebee is deprecated
<m0h4wk_> k1l: ?
<k1l> m0h4wk_: use nvidia-prime
<miccheck> zsoc, thank you again so much! you've been super helpful!
<m0h4wk_> k1l: would that be a better program?
<k1l> m0h4wk_: yes
<k1l> !prime
<k1l> !nvidia-prime
<javnut> how do I call an application from a shell script
<javnut> but keep executing?
<k1l> m0h4wk_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<zsoc> javnut, &
<m0h4wk_> k1l: so would the command be sudo apt-get install nvidia-331?
<skypce> i have a intel g31 graphic adapter and in random instances show as it:http://i.imgur.com/BAIFQbi.png
<k1l> m0h4wk_: no. you are missing stuff then
<m0h4wk_> k1l: and I'm assuming you have to uninstall bumblebee before doing any of this?
<SilentSleeper>  hello all If there is anyone with experiance of Ubuntu 14.10 I am having a problem with screen flickering anyone have any ideas
<k1l> m0h4wk_: yes
<k1l> m0h4wk_: uninstall bumblebee first, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime
<m0h4wk_> k1l: and then lightdm?
<k1l> lightdm should be installed
<m0h4wk_> k1l: automatically?
<k1l> yes
<m0h4wk_> k1l: should I double check?
<k1l> m0h4wk_: lightdm is the login screen. i think that is installed allready :)
<oquidave> hello, I need some help. I've a server with two ethernet cards that connects to the internet and then local PCs. My server can connect to the internet and to the Local lan pcs. However, the Local LAN pcs can't connect to the internet. Here are the configs and routing table pliz http://pastebin.com/rSzWJQ5J
<m0h4wk_> k1l: oh, yeah lol my bad
<m0h4wk_> k1l: now that I have installed Nvidia Prime, would that improve my battery power?
<zsoc> SilentSleeper, that is a really vague question - you're not likely to get a response with only that information. You can try disabling compositing by replacing unity with unity 3d (which will probably fix the problem, but you probably don't want compositing disabled) - otherwise we would need info about your graphics hardware and drivers installed.
<k1l> m0h4wk_: well. i dont have a nvidia optimus so i cant tell how much battery that setup saves then
<nathan_> ffd
<SilentSleeper> how do I switch to unity 3e
<SilentSleeper> *3d
<k1l> SilentSleeper: there is no unity2d
<m0h4wk_> k1l: I just typed in sudo nvidia-settings and got this :** Message: PRIME: No offloading required. Abort
<m0h4wk_> ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no
<zsoc> SilentSleeper, sorry, I meant Unity 2d, I misspoke. Also apparently it doesn't exist anymore according to k1l
<m0h4wk_> k1l: once I restart would it work then?
<k1l> m0h4wk_: yes
<m0h4wk_> k1l: brb
<zsoc> k1l, can you actually not turn off compositing in 14.04?
<SilentSleeper> ok im kinda new to ubuntu so dont where to find some of this information
<bubbasaures> 12.04 has 2d
<k1l> zsoc: no, gnome switched form the 2d to the lib that makes 3d with cpu rendering.
<k1l> SilentSleeper: what is your issue?
<zsoc> k1l, interesting, seems inconvenient for some older/fussy hardware.
<k1l> SilentSleeper: make sure you got the proper video driver for your video card. which is that video card? what video driver?
<k1l> zsoc: well, if its older/slower then use lubuntu anyway
<SilentSleeper> @kil pretty much when I do anything the screen keeps flickering more so when moving mouse.... typing here prety much when computer in use
<zsoc> k1l, yeah, his problem is probably gpu/driver related (flicker) - i just thought "turn off compositing" was a simple solution for someone who isn't familiar with how to look up that info. I was wrong apparently.
<m0h4wk> k1l: now that I've installed it, how can I utilize it? Or is it simply a driver?
<k1l> zsoc: its llvmpipe, which makes 3d rendering
<SilentSleeper> for graphics this is what I see this is under the setting details  Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.4, 128 bits)
<k1l> ok, there we go.
<b1g3m> Hello Earthlings.
<k1l> SilentSleeper: "lspci" in terminal. what VGA line do you get there?
<irreverant> where can i modify the syscptl file?
<Jordan_U> irreverant: What is your end goal?
<k1l> m0h4wk: see in nvidia-settings
<irreverant> sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout=2 make this permanent
<m0h4wk> k1l: this is what pops up ** Message: PRIME: No offloading required. Abort
<m0h4wk> ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no
<m0h4wk> k1l: along with the Nvidia X Server Settings program
<k1l> m0h4wk: do you have a nvidia optimus card?
<irreverant> Jordan_U,
<m0h4wk> k1l: I'm running an Nvidia Geforce 850M card
<m0h4wk> k1l: There's also an intel graphics chip
<m0h4wk> k1l: isn't that essentially optimus?
<k1l> m0h4wk: no
<m0h4wk> k1l: I just checked the website for my card
<irreverant> this /etc/sysctl.conf does not contain the results from sysctl -a
<m0h4wk> k1l: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-gtx-850m
<m0h4wk> k1l: It says it works with optimus
<geek83> hello
<Jordan_U> irreverant: You probably want to modify /etc/sysctl.conf then, see "man sysctl.conf".
<k1l> m0h4wk: i think the laptop still needs to be a optimus one.
<irreverant> Jordan_U, tha'ts what i'm talking about
<irreverant> the info i need to modify is not found in /etc/sysctl.conf
<geek83> < new user looking to take AM PM off the clock?
<Jordan_U> irreverant: The sysctl command is explicitly intended only for setting variables once, for the current boot. It is not indended that sysctl will save settings anywhere persisitant.
<m0h4wk> k1l: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Acer-Aspire-V3-772G-747A321-Notebook.93916.0.html
<bubbasaures> geek83, What release and desktop?
<m0h4wk> k1l: ctrl+f optimus
<danileigh79> I added PPAs that included the same source for Steam, it's causing duplicates in apt-get update, I deleted the PPA and uninstalled Steam, but it's still shoing the duplicates in apt-get update, how do I delete the duplicate?
<irreverant> Jordan_U, yes; i'm aware of that
<m0h4wk> k1l: my laptop is most certainly optimus
<geek83> bubbasaures, hi ty, ubuntu 14.04.1 64bit
<k1l> m0h4wk: ok. i dont know your laptop so i told you to check
<geek83> unity desk
<Jordan_U> irreverant: So add a new line, as explained in "man sysctl.conf". If after reading that manual you still have questions, feel free to ask.
<irreverant> but when i look for that variable in the file it's missin
<irreverant> ok
<bubbasaures> danileigh79, software & updates has a list 2nd tab you can turn off and remove with.
<m0h4wk> k1l: done and done brotha, it says it's optimus. So how could I fix this?
<m0h4wk> k1l: I'm still not sure why the Nvidia X Server window pops up
<docmur> When I issue the command "service apache2 restart"  I get the error: env: apache2ctl: No such file or directory
<m0h4wk> k1l: I don't have any application profiles set up or anything. Would that be the issue?
<SilentSleeper> 00:00.0 Host bridge: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev a2)
<SilentSleeper> 00:00.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)
<SilentSleeper> 00:00.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)
<SilentSleeper> 00:00.3 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)
<SilentSleeper> 00:00.4 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)
<danileigh79> bubbasaures: Software Updater tool?
<SilentSleeper> 00:00.5 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)
<unopaste> SilentSleeper you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<k1l> SilentSleeper: that is an old card, is it?
<bubbasaures> danileigh79, That is the apps name, look in applcations
<danileigh79> bubbasaures: Second tab= "Other Software"
<irreverant> so Jordan_U would it be sysctl.conf = 'net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout=2'
<bubbasaures> danileigh79, Yeah, now look in that list for the extra stuff.
<danileigh79> bubbasaures: Thanks, got it
<SilentSleeper> sorry about that all hit wrong button
<k1l> SilentSleeper: no chance of running that with any modern nvidia driver. the free driver is all you can expect
<Jordan_U> irreverant: I don't think that the quotes are needed.
<bubbasaures> danileigh79, Cool, this can be done from the terminal with a text or in it as well, the gui is nice and easy.
<irreverant> how does i tknow the value = is different for the second one?
<irreverant> do i have to put ==
<danileigh79> bubbasaures: Still learning cli commands, even after 6 years, I like GUI, but some things require sudi
<danileigh79> bubbasaures: *sudo
<bubbasaures> danileigh79, Yep, I gotta take off is all.
<EjTheory> cant mount usb..nor burn a dvd/cd
<Jordan_U> irreverant: Also, the variable you're setting is not "sysctl.conf", it's "net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout".
<SilentSleeper> the thing is it wasnt doing this when I installed it previously it did and then it stopped so tryied reintalling and its happening again now
<streulma> hi, can someone look at my Dmesg? I think there are some problems with ACPI http://pastebin.com/mCctUM5G
<irreverant> ah that's what i'm asking
<Ahmuck> is there a dev cd?
<Ahmuck> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Ahmuck> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nmatrix9> danileigh79: indeed
<k1l> m0h4wk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457446/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-prime-is-it-supported-no
<Jordan_U> irreverant: I expect that the following is what you want in /etc/sysctl.conf : net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout = 2
<Ranieri_> Gonna plaster you guys with questions as I read 'A practical guide to Linux'
<Ranieri_> Good luck
<danileigh79> nmatrix9: I also use a DOS based terminal at worl, I get the commands mixed up between CLI and DOS a LOT
<EjTheory> ?
<Ranieri_> So how does the GUI work?
<solars> hi there, I had a power outage on my raspberry pi, now I get this when mounting the sd card under ubuntu: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d8cbd266f12b3f54e542 anyone got an idea how to fix this?
<Ranieri_> Someone who's got a lot of knowledge on desktop managers, window managers, and GUI's in particular msg me
<nmatrix9> danileigh: Iam at work right now, work on a win box I make sure all file names and paths have no empty space in them.
<danileigh79> Last question, does anybody know why X11 is not showing up in taskbar after starting program? If I click on X11 again, it beings up a new server control panel, and not the control panel for the existing server?
<Jordan_U> Ranieri_: That's an incredibly open ended question. Try asking something more concrete, or better explain what you're trying to do that you're having trouble with.
<streulma> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<Ranieri_> Jordan_U: Okay, explain the GUI that sits ontop of Ubuntu
<nmatrix9> danileigh: as regular user?
<Ranieri_> How does it work? Where is this particular thing saved? etc.. etc
<squinty> Ranieri_:  "msg me" is not how it works here.  wikipedia and ubuntu community web pages have a lot of that basic information
<Ranieri_> squinty: How do I view them without a GUI?
<irreverant> net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies = 1
<irreverant> is this a recommended setting for syn_flood attacks? Jordan_U
<Ranieri_> squinty: But, you're right..
<Jordan_U> Ranieri_: That's still far too open ended. What particular "thingy" are you asking about? What are you trying to accomplish, and where are you running into problems?
<Jordan_U> irreverant: I have no idea.
<Ranieri_> Jordan_U: I want to create my own GUI ontop of the CLI
<danileigh79> nmatrix9: Yes, I start X11, click on accept connections, and it dialogs that there will be an icon in task/system bar, but there isn't one... I have to use System Monitor to close process when done, which requires restart if I want to launch X11 again
<k1l> Ranieri_: this is a technical support channel. not a classroom. you need to get to experience things on your own and if you have a specific technical issue we can help you.
<Ranieri_> k1l: ahh kk
<Ranieri_> k1l: My GUI doesn't exist or work
<gtrmtx> anyone in here do html/php? #web is very dead
<Ranieri_> ^ yo
<k1l> Ranieri_: and this is not the right place for "teach me how to program my own GUI" too.
<streulma> ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000001828-0x000000000000182f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20131115/utaddress-251)
<k1l> Ranieri_: if you have a technical issue with ubuntu ask for it and give much details and errormessages (use pastebin)
<TimeVirus> howdy Jordan_U I'm the guy thats been having troubles with grub on my external HDD and booting, remember me? Last time we chatted I was running from that Ext hdd. I shut down and tried, after some time, to boot back onto the external and it failed. Thought I wouldn't do the 'Boot-Repair-Disk' trick until you had a chance to look at it (Grub config?) on that ext hdd
<TimeVirus> what do ya say?
<Ranieri_> k1l: The purpose of this channel is then stupid, because it's quicker and more efficient to google those types of problems instead of asking a channel.
<DJones> Ranieri_: This is Ubuntu support, you need to give specific details, I'm using xx.xx version of ubuntu, I tried to do this, but something else happened when I expected this
<k1l> TimeVirus: are your sure your mainboard can boot from usb-hhds at all?
<irreverant> cat /proc.... set to 2
<TimeVirus> yes
<irreverant> Jordan_U, thanx
<TimeVirus> ofcourse
<danileigh79> nmatrix9: In other words, how can I make the existing X11 session visable?
<k1l> Ranieri_: please stop spoiling this channel. read the !guidelines if needed.
<Jordan_U> irreverant: You're welcome.
<Ranieri_> k1l: Okay :'(
<bytecounter> Hi @all. I am using ubuntu and connect to a remote debian system. How I can stop "tail -f" on ssh connections? CTRL-C didn't work
<k1l> TimeVirus: to me it sounds like this is not "ofcourse"
<TimeVirus> ok
<nmatrix9> danileigh79: Run top and see who the session is running under?
<Jordan_U> bytecounter: Is this a reproducible problem? "tail -f" should stop from a ctrl+C.
<k1l> TimeVirus: what is on the internal hdds? what os?
<danileigh79> nmatrix9: "Run top"?
<TimeVirus> K1l it boots as long as I use Ubuntu's Boot-Repai-Disk utility
<TimeVirus> Lubuntu is on my ext
<TimeVirus> internal is win7
<nmatrix9> danileigh: it's a process manager
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: So it's currently failing to boot from the external?
<TimeVirus> yes
<k1l> TimeVirus: because if your mainboard could "ofcourse" boot from the external hdd it would give you the otion to boot from it in the boot-select-menue
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<TimeVirus> you said to let you know next time it fails
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | TimeVirus
<ubottu> TimeVirus: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<bytecounter> Yes, it is reproducable
<TimeVirus> nice
<k1l> TimeVirus: there is no OS involved in that stage, so its mainboard is not capable of bootin it
<Jordan_U> bytecounter: What is the exact command you're running? What are the steps to reproduce this problem?
<bytecounter> ctrl-c works on local instances of "tail -f" but not on ssh connections
<nmatrix9> danileigh79: gotta head out but I'll be back later tonight.
<danileigh79> nmatrix9: Okay
<TimeVirus> so K1l youre telling me that I never run Lubuntu from the external?
<TimeVirus> lol
<danileigh79> nmatrix9: Thanks
<m0h4wk> k1L: I just encountered a major issue
<k1l> TimeVirus: you need another grub setup then. you need to put grub on the internal disks
<bytecounter> ssh myserver <- server config in ~/.ssh/config
<m0h4wk> k1l: Remember that Nvidia X Server window I told you about that popped up after typing nvidia-settings?
<TimeVirus> and Grub will point to the external from the internal for boot?
<bytecounter> after loggin in: tail -f anyfile
<k1l> m0h4wk: that is the nvidia drivers settings yes
<k1l> TimeVirus: yes.
<TimeVirus> wow
<TimeVirus> ok
<m0h4wk> k1l: I closed that window, screen went black, and then all I could see was the desktop.
<m0h4wk> k1l: no sidebar, nothing on the top.
<k1l> m0h4wk: relogin
<m0h4wk> k1l: I rebooted and now I can log into my original account
<Jordan_U> bytecounter: Just for completeness, let's choose a file so that I have an exact command. "fail -f /etc/fstab" can't be killed by ctrl+c from ssh, but can locally?
<m0h4wk> k1l: Iḿ in guest mode right now
<bytecounter> tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<bytecounter> But it is on any file
<m0h4wk> k1l: every time I entered my password, screen went black for 1 second, and threw me back into login screen
<k1l> m0h4wk: ctrl+alt+f1 then login , then remove all the nvidia and bumblebee stuff. then sudo reboot
<k1l> m0h4wk: wait
<bytecounter> If I try a "local" tail -f  I can break it by ctrl-c. But in a ssh-connection it doesn't work
<k1l> login on tty (ctrl+alt+f1) and then make "ls -al" and see if the .Xauthority file belongs to user:user or root:root
<danileigh79> X11vnc is running in terminal, I close terminal, but that doesn't kill connection to viewer, X11VNC shows in TOP, but not system monitor. There is no icon in task/system bar. How do I kill x11vnc client without rebooting laptop
<Jordan_U> bytecounter: If you run "cat" from an ssh connection, and try to quit it with ctrl+d (*not* ctrl+c) does cat also fail to exit?
<TimeVirus> ok I'm now on win7 and to run that script I presume I need to be on a linux so off I go :)
<TimeVirus> bbl
<astr> how to change screen resolution via CL when xrandr is not in the repos?
<astr> (for trusty)
<TimeVirus> thanks guys
<bytecounter> Same problem
<bytecounter> I will try on another host..just a moment
<luisa> list/
<luisa> 7list
<Ranieri_> Technical Question: I want to convert my txt files from ubuntu to Windows... do I need to convert them?
<Jordan_U> luisa: This is not a file sharing channel (or network).
<belgianguy> Ranieri_: no, text is text
<Ranieri_> belgianguy: TRICK QUESTION! Then explain unix2dos
<belgianguy> jut the newlines maybe
<Jordan_U> belgianguy: Line endings differ though.
<bugtraq> in last names add names.txt
<belgianguy> a decent editor (Notepad++ or something) quickly takes care of that
<Jordan_U> Ranieri_: Please don't waste time with questions you know the answer to, or with anything else that's not productive Ubuntu support discussion.
<Ranieri_> Jordan_U: So I run the unix2dos utility on all my txt files?
<bytecounter> Ok, it seems to be a server problem. On the other one it works fine. Sorry for confusion
<popey> Ranieri_: any text editors cope fine with windows or unix line endings
<Ranieri_> popey: ahh ty
<popey> Ranieri_: however some people prefer to remove the windows line endings, and may need to for some application to work correctly
<popey> Ranieri_: hence why unix2dos exists
<Ranieri_> popey: So the raw code of a txt file is just 1 long string with \n's everytime you press the enter key?
<k1l> yes
<squinty> Ranieri_:  if you open a txt file with gedit and then click on Save As > at the bottom of the screen you will see a selection box > save as "windows, or unix/linux or apple/mac" format.
<guest-D6utFh> ś m0h4wk
<guest-D6utFh> k1l: Hey, it´s m0h4wk
<Ranieri_> squinty: ahh, but they all end with the .txt extension?
<guest-D6utFh> k1l: How do I uninstall the nvidia-settings?
<b1g3m> are you trying to uninstall using the GUI or command line?
<k1l> guest-D6utFh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457446/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-prime-is-it-supported-no
<squinty> Ranieri_:  fwiw, i usually add the txt extension (running windows and linux here)
<guest-D6utFh> Ubuntu won´t let me log into my account
<guest-D6utFh> I´m trying to fix that
<k1l> guest-D6utFh: that is another issue
<k1l> log into tty (ctrl+alt+f1) log into the user. then see "ls -al" if the .Xauthority file belongs to user:user or root:root
<k1l> you can relog into the GUI with ctrl+alt+f7
<guest-IdLipZ> k1l: I rebooted and it still doesn´t let me log in
<guest-IdLipZ> k1l: Uninstalled Nvidia and bumblebee
<guest-IdLipZ> k1l: What was the link that you sent me for the error message?
<k1l> guest-IdLipZ: just rebooting will not magically help you. so read what i did write to you 2 times now:
<k1l> <k1l> log into tty (ctrl+alt+f1) log into the user. then see "ls -al" if the .Xauthority file belongs to user:user or root:root
<k1l> <k1l> you can relog into the GUI with ctrl+alt+f7
<guest-IdLipZ> k1l: sorry, Iḿ new to this :/
<guest-IdLipZ> k1l: it says root:root
<k1l> guest-IdLipZ: ok, there is the issue
<k1l> now do in tty a "sudo rm .Xauthority"
<k1l> after that you should be able to relogin on loginscreen
<k1l> i am afk now
<guest-IdLipZ> k1l: it says ¨no talloc stockframe at....¨
<guest-IdLipZ> k1l: thnx for all the help! I really appreciate it!
<SpNg> I’m connecting to a VPN (Cisco IPSec) and after I connect I can’t ping anything on the public internet, only IPs within the VPN. What would cause this?
<LigH> Hello. I'm looking for a deep hardware diagnostic tool which is able to report details about my monitor; unfortunately, Ubuntu 14.x does not install hwinfo anymore (due to a lack of HAL, I read).
<daftykins> SpNg: your default route changing, probably
<SpNg> daftykins: how can I check that?
<Jordan_U> LigH: What information about your monitor do you want?
<daftykins> Spanky435: ip route
<LigH> Horiz/Vert freq ranges. But my graphic card is so old, it does not support VBE3 DDC.
<Jordan_U> LigH: Is this a CRT monitor? What problem are you having currently that you're trying to solve?
<toothe> I ma trying to compile the latest version of Empathy from source, but the ./configure gets me this error: "configure: error: xsltproc (from libxslt) is required". I haven't been able to get the right apt-get package to fix this issue.
<LigH> It is an LCD TV set (SunPlus TV), which reports a preferred resolution of 1440x900 via EDID, but it supports 1920x1080.
<toothe> is there a way I cna set the right LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable?
<Jordan_U> toothe: Why are you wanting to compile from source?
<toothe> Jordan_U: Becaues the version of empathy is outdated.
<toothe> Very outdated.
<LigH> So I try to disable EDID but need to find the frequency ranfes for the Xorg.conf.
<Linnak> Hi, does any of you use Docky as a dock launcher?
<Linnak> It doesn't launch any app
<Jordan_U> toothe: Try backporting the source package from vivid.
<sebo> Hi! Could you advice me how can I disable system suspending on  'when laptop lid is closed'? @ Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS.
<toothe> backporting the source?
<Jordan_U> toothe: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/backportpackage.1.html
<Guest33802> hi everybody just did a fresh instal xubuntu now installing virtualbox but i got a crash but i dont know what it is >>>xubuntu@HP:/var/crash$ ls
<Guest33802> _usr_bin_xfwm4.1000.crash
<Guest33802> _usr_bin_xfwm4.1000.upload
<Guest33802> _usr_bin_xfwm4.1000.uploaded
<Jordan_U> toothe: Binary .deb files are built from source package files.
<Guest33802> i hope it is nothing serious
<geoffmcc> sebo: system settings, then power - find the option for when lid is closed and set to to nothing
<zsoc> sebo, I don't actually knowt he 'proper' way to do it - last time I needed to i just added HandleLidSwitch=ignore to /etc/systemd/logind.conf - not sure if it still works in 14.04
<m0h4wk> Can anyone help me install an Nvidia driver?
<squinty> sebo:  system settings > power
<timevirus> bak
<daftykins> m0h4wk: there are tonnes of guides online for bumblebee/nvidia-prime setup
<sebo> geoffmcc: And what if I do not have the Graphical User Interface?
<m0h4wk> daftykins: well apparently I can't read them because anything I try doesn't work
<Guest33802> nobody that can help me?
<daftykins> m0h4wk: well you can actually be a lot more specific than "doesn't work"
<teward> Guest33802: you'll need patience
<k1l> m0h4wk: did it work with the login now?
<geoffmcc> sebo: im not sure, but way back i used to run ubuntu server on an old laptop. When i closed the lid it just did nothing, didnt have to set anything
<zsoc> sebo: try the setting in the file that I mentioned.
<m0h4wk> daftykins: I apologize. My login works now and now I'm trying to install the driver that is compatible with my card
<Guest33802> teward i will be thanks maybe people forget  me:P
<daftykins> m0h4wk: so what stage in a guide are you getting stuck at? (i'm assuming from what i partially read earlier that this is an nvidia optimus setup)
<m0h4wk> daftykins: I am using this guide http://in.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/337.12/README/installdriver.html
<sebo> zsoc: I will do. Anyway mine has a fresh Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS server x64 and it do suspend when the lid is closed
<daftykins> m0h4wk: yeah no, you shouldn't try and use nvidia's manual downloads
<m0h4wk> daftykins: what do you suggest then?
<k1l> m0h4wk: ok logout of gui. then you loginto the tty1 again and do there "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*"  and then "sudo apt-get purge bumblebee*"   maybe make a note on paper to recognize that commands.
<m0h4wk> k1l: on it
<k1l> m0h4wk: after that you make "sudo reboot now" which will reboot. then it should load with the free driver to the gui. then you install the nvidia drivers again
<zsoc> sebo, this is not the default behavior (from what I know) - it's likely an ACPI thing from your laptop hardware
<Guest33802> m0h4wk: just go to settings if you use 14.04  then u will see drivers then click on it and it will load drivers that are compitable if i am not wrong
<Nick_ZWG> I'm trying to use pip install bsddb185, but I get this message: "Didn't find /usr/include/db.h".  I've got libdb5.3 installed, what am I missing?
<magichex> hey
<magichex> i need urgent help
<magichex> :(
<magichex> by mistake i used dd on wrong drive
<agent_white> Nick_ZWG: To get the header files of a package (*.h) you need the dev package.
<agent_white> Nick_ZWG: Install `libdb-dev`
<Nick_ZWG> agent_white: Ahh, the dev package
<TimeVirus> how do I find out what version of gnome DE I'm running?
<Guest33802> nick_ZWG : is the file in /usr/include? try sudo
<Prezident> Ey guys, my beeper aint working i tried everything now.
<Prezident> For gnome-terminal.
<genii> magichex: Unfortunately, there's not really any going back from that.
<Prezident> Anyone got a clue about this ? Its not working at all.. Really annoying.
<magichex> genii: but partition is still mounted
<rberg_>  magichex how much data did you overwrite?
<Nick_ZWG> agent_white: no package by that name
<sebo> zsoc: man logind.conf says that 'HandleLidSwitch= default to suspend'
<magichex> rberg_: i was trying to make bootable usb so arount 1.6gig
<zsoc> sebo, that's what's causing it then i suppose
<agent_white> Nick_ZWG: `libdb-devel` ?
<squinty> Nick_ZWG:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/   search for the file to see what package is needed
<Guest33802> what does this mean?_usr_bin_xfwm4.1000.crash
<Guest33802> _usr_bin_xfwm4.1000.upload
<Guest33802> _usr_bin_xfwm4.1000.uploaded
<guest-IdLipZ> k1l: I did all that except the reboot ofc
<teward> Guest33802: please don't paste multiline.  It looks like those are reports of application crashes, which were then uploaded to the error tracker, I believe
<guest-IdLipZ> k1l: How would I go about installing Nvidia once I get back to the gui?
<magichex> rberg_: that was my home partition on external drive, not sure what happened cuz i can still access all data but dont hnow what happen when i unmount this drive
<Nick_ZWG> agent_white: squinty: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libdb-dev seems to be correct, but apt-get says it can't locate it.
<agent_white> Nick_ZWG: What's the error it gives you?
<genii> !info libdb-dev
<ubottu> libdb-dev (source: db-defaults): Berkeley Database Libraries [development]. In component main, is extra. Version 1:5.3.21~exp1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<Nick_ZWG> "E: Unable to lcoate package libdb-dev"
<magichex> would dd destroy mounted drive and overite  data on it ?
<rberg_> magichex: I am not an expert with that at all, but I would not unmount that drive, and I would start copying anything you care about off if you can
<genii> Nick_ZWG: Enable "extra" repository
<Guest33802> teward: is this something i should worry about? or shall i just delete them from crash log?
<k1l> guest-IdLipZ: after the reboot you do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime"
<teward> Guest33802: and it looks like X window manager died there, which in turn prompted the crash data to be uploaded.  If you got a "System problem detected" popup and then chose "Send error report" and then hit continue or such, you're fine, and there's no need to delete them
<genii> Bleh, no, should be in main
 * genii grumbles and goes to look for more coffee
<agent_white> ;)
<Nick_ZWG> genii: Can't see anything on the page that suggests that...
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Were you able to run boot info script?
<Guest33802> teward: thanks bery much shall i now reboot or something? or its all fine
<squinty> magichex:  maybe check out   testdisk/photorec    available in the repo's
<genii> Nick_ZWG: No, I made a mistake. It should be in the main repository. You did already a sudo apt-get update ?
<m0h4wk> k1l: Hi, I'm back.
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U not yet I'm on it though - got other things I need 2 do first with this Kali live
<Nick_ZWG> genii: I did not.  Let me do that first...
<k1l> m0h4wk: <k1l> guest-IdLipZ: after the reboot you do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime"
<Bashing-om> Nick_ZWG: apt-cache show libdb-dev >> Filename: pool/main/d/db-defaults/libdb-dev_5.3.21~exp1ubuntu1_amd64.deb . It is there .
<m0h4wk> k1l: that's the latest version I assume?
<squinty> Nick_ZWG:  make sure you are searching the repo for the ubuntu version you have installed.  ie  trusty, precise or utopic etc
<TimeVirus> for 1 I need an Archive extractor it seems
<TimeVirus> lol
<m0h4wk> k1l: Would I have to update manually every time or does it update automatically?
<TimeVirus> unzipper
<rberg_> magichex: I dont know that testdisk can save overwritten data.. so I would copy anything off you can before running testdisk/photorec
<Jordan_U> magichex: Please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/partitions".
<k1l> m0h4wk: its automatic since its fomr ubuntu
<m0h4wk> k1l: Now that I've installed this driver, rebooting would be the best thing to do then.
<Nick_ZWG> Thanks guys, I had to apt-get update first.
<Prezident> How do i fix beeper in gnome-terminal?
<squinty> TimeVirus:  Archive Manager (aka File Roller) should handle your archive needs
<SamuraiDio> Hello, I have a problem with keymap on google-chrome. It's for a while and I can't figure how to fix it. The keys works fine, but when I press Ctrl the keymaps seens wrong
<Nick_ZWG> (I've never used ubuntu before, I'm used to centos)
<Prezident> Impossible to fix this. Tried everything.
<Prezident> Is there an workaround?
<TimeVirus> ok squinty
<Nick_ZWG> squinty: agent_white: Bashing-om: genii: Appreciate it guys, thanks.
<TimeVirus> thanks
<magichex> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/seH3qLWt
<Jordan_U> magichex: Please pastebing the contents of /proc/mounts.
<aloneheart> hi
<genii> Prezident: What is the issue with your bell?
<magichex> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/snrw7Gma
<Prezident> genii:  not working at all.
<squinty> Prezident:  might want to check System Settings > Sound > Sound Effects and make sure the volume is up and not muted
<Prezident> It is.
<Prezident> Of course :)
<Prezident> Sound works, just not beep.
<Prezident> glass.ogg work
<squinty> Prezident:  read again
<Jordan_U> magichex: So it looks like your first partition is ntfs, possibly a Windows partition. That is where you're going to see the most file loss and difficulty of recovery.
<genii> Prezident: I'd suggest to also check for a line in your .bashrc starting with: set bell-style     ..and see what the value is, or if it is even there.
<TimeVirus> be back in a few need to use another OS this Package Manager is borked
<magichex> Jordan_U: i used dd on /dev/sdb
<Prezident> its not even there genii
<aloneheart> ı want love
<genii> Prezident: You might try adding a line like: set bell-style audible    in there
<genii> aloneheart: All we can offer is Ubuntu support
<Prezident> Hold on.
<Prezident> anywhere genii ?
<genii> Prezident: Just as the last line, by itself
<Jordan_U> magichex: Then you may be really lucky. Was /dev/sdb1 simply an EFI System Partition?
<Prezident> Nah that didnt help genii after source .bashrc
<Prezident> This is a mystery really.
<genii> Prezident: Yes, odd
<kiki_lamb> Question: there are rules in UFW that I can't for the life of me figure out the origin of (they don't appear in it's .rules files). How can I figure out where these rules originate?
<aloneheart> nobody looking love
<Jordan_U> magichex: Rather, it looks like it's ext2, so maybe a separate /boot/ partition from its size? (If not, what was it?)
<genii> aloneheart: This is not the channel for that. If you have a problem with your Ubuntu however, we may be able to help.
<Ranieri_> k1l: aww come on, that guy was clearly depressed.
<magichex>  Jordan_U as far as remember fdisk -l was showing partitions on it but it doesnt anymore
<TimeVirus> mk
<k1l> Ranieri_: your accusation is false. and i thought we are clear about how to use this channel
<magichex>  Jordan_U this partition is still mounted and it looks like i can access all data but i dont have any other hdd to make backup
<magichex>  Jordan_U so my question is would dd desttroy all data on mounted partition ?
<Jordan_U> magichex: Was there anything important on /dev/sdb1?
<magichex> Jordan_U: i dont care about sdb1 my old home was on sdb3
<Jordan_U> magichex: Good, assuming that your partitions are numberd in disk order (usually true) the filesystem contents from /dev/sdb3 should be untouched, since they are far beyond 1.6 GiB into the disk.
<Ranieri_> k1l: :'(
<squinty> Prezident:  terminal > edit > preferences > general > bell > toggle box
<Jordan_U> magichex: The contents of /dev/sdb1 are probably irrecoverable, the contents of /dev/sdb2 are mostly untoched but may (or may not) be very difficult to recover if the beginning of the filesystem was overwritten. You should be able to completely recover /dev/sdb3 using GParted's partition recovery tools.
<Prezident> squinty: done.
<Prezident> Thats default i think.
<squinty> Prezident:  not here it's not
<magichex> Jordan_U: have look -> http://pastebin.com/JMxD2EAi
<TimeVirus> ok Jordan_U; I have results post to pastebin.ubuntu.? ?
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Yes please.
<TimeVirus> ok
<Jordan_U> magichex: You're even luckier, gpt is easier to recover still.
<magichex> Jordan_U: (gpartedbin:2632): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<Jordan_U> magichex: If you run simply "sudo gdisk /dev/sdb" it should give you an option to restore the primary GPT header from the data found in the backup.
<Jordan_U> magichex: That's OK, we don't actually want to use gparted for this after all. gdisk is a better solution for your situation.
<magichex> Jordan_U: Found invalid MBR and corrupt GPT. What do you want to do? (Using the
<magichex> GPT MAY permit recovery of GPT data.)
<magichex>  1 - Use current GPT
<magichex>  2 - Create blank GPT
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U; http://pastebin.com/iaEBweQ4
<Jordan_U> magichex: 1
<TimeVirus> strange happenings there sdc is the external hdd in question here
<magichex> Jordan_U: ok i selected option 1 what next ? i dont wanna breaki it if i have chance to recover it
<TimeVirus> why does it say 'Devices which dont seem to have a corresponding hard drive'?
<TimeVirus> for sdc
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: Odd that BIS isn't showing sdc. Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and the contents of /proc/partitions.
<TimeVirus> ok
<Jordan_U> magichex: Please pastebin what you currently see on the screen from gdisk. (I'm 98% sure that typing 'w' now will restore your partition table, but I'd like to see the output first).
<magichex> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/HGBuR1Fj looks like next should be [ c ] ?
<Timoty>  Hello all, is there a way to refresh xgraph every 1sH
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U; http://pastebin.com/ZnPsf165
<Jordan_U> magichex: No, gdisk already did that automatically. You just want 'w', though I'd be a little more comfortable if you 'q' first and started over, running "sudo gdisk /dev/sdb" again and never entering the recovery and transformation options mode.
<TimeVirus> this is puppy tahr btw Jordan seems I cant do /proc/partitions on this'n
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: /proc/partitions is a text file, not an executable. Please pastebin the contents of /proc/partitions.
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> oook
<TimeVirus> sorry
<Jordan_U> magichex: To be clear, please use 'q' to quit gdisk without saving, then run "sudo gdisk /dev/sdb" and again answer '1' when asked to use current GPT, then run 'p' to confirm that your partitions show properly, then 'w' to save your partition table and exit (though you might want to pastebin the output after 'p' so that I can confirm everything looks right before you run 'w').
<Nick_ZWG> Oh man - is it even possible to install bsddb185 anymore? pip install bsddb185 fails because it needs HASHVERSION=2, and the current install on ubuntu has a minimum of HASHVERSION=7 in /usr/include/db.h
<magichex> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/iVMTmbJ6
<Jordan_U> magichex: Looks good. 'w' and you should be done.
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U here it is http://pastebin.com/wZgxk1iX
<Timoty>  anyone ?
<magichex> Jordan_U: do i need to do anything else?
<magichex> Jordan_U: do you accept tips in cryptocurency?
<Jordan_U> magichex: No, and no :)
<TimeVirus> lol :)
<magichex> Jordan_U: thanks alot man !! you saved my day
<Jordan_U> magichex: Now, you really need to go buy another hard drive, or some blank DVDs, or some cloud storage, or *something* and back up all of the files that you care about. If you really can't find any way to back up everything, at least back up those things which you will miss the most or are small.
<Jordan_U> magichex: Not having backups was your biggest mistake here, not the typo with dd.
<TimeVirus> I need to run REAL soon Jordan_U I'm @ school for an Event
<TimeVirus> did you get my last?
<TimeVirus> http://pastebin.com/wZgxk1iX
<TimeVirus> wnna hash it over til next we meet?
<Ranieri_> quit
<Ranieri_> quit()
<TimeVirus> got about 5 mins remaining
<Ranieri_> sorry
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: sudo file -sk /dev/sdc
<Ranieri_> exit
<Ranieri_> exit()
<TimeVirus> k
<Ranieri_> wtf how do I do this?
<Jordan_U> Ranieri_: /quit
<Ranieri_> Jordan_U: ty
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/c1RukCPm
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U do you see whats going on yet?
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: That looks good, so I don't know what's happening. Getting info about sdc from BIS might help, but I guess that will have to wait until next time.
<TimeVirus> K1L suggested I install GRUB to the internal
<TimeVirus> ok
<TimeVirus> thanks again for the help Jordan_U
<TimeVirus> I shall return
<TimeVirus> :) lol
<Jordan_U> TimeVirus: That's certainly an option, and would work, though you'd have to be careful as you probably don't want booting your internal drive to depend on the external drive being plugged in and visible to the BIOS.
<TimeVirus> I see
<TimeVirus> and youre right
<TimeVirus> ok I need to go
<TimeVirus> thanks again
<bluefox83> i am getting a kernel panic while trying to install 14.10 live usb in uefi mode...can't seem to find a solution anywhere
<tavooca> i
<Xodiac13> Hi i installed a script found the uninstaller and when i try to run it, it keeps aborting is there another way i can completley uninstall the program
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: That depends entirely on the script, which is why it's generally recommended that you only install software via the package manager.
<Xodiac13> oh
<Xodiac13> i found the main folder and i tried to use the uninstaller aborts should i delete the main folder i want to compeltley remove it
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: If you pastebin the entire install script, and the entire uninstall script, we may be able to help you get it uninstalled.
<Xodiac13> okay
<Xodiac13> http://pastebin.com/EDa0NfTP
<Xodiac13> oops thats the script to run it
<Xodiac13> not the installer one sec
<Xodiac13> the linux-installer.sh doesnt want to open
<Xodiac13> thats the only one i can open
<teward> Xodiac13: does it give you an error when you try and open it?
<Xodiac13> as soon as i run the uninstaller it crashes
<Xodiac13> i have the main folder the only other way would to delete the folder
<teward> Xodiac13: 'it crashes' is ambiguous.  Pastebin the error content.  Use http://paste.ubuntu.com so I don't have to get innundated with ads, if you can.
<Xodiac13> teward: were do i find the error in the terminal i try to run it?
<teward> Xodiac13: if the uninstaller 'crashes' and outputs some text, you may want to just include it.
<teward> if it does nothing and just says like "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", that's the error
<Xodiac13> teward: okay one sec
<Xodiac13> teward: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9106353/
<Xodiac13> teward: thats all it says
<daftykins> Xodiac13: pretty sure the UT2004 installer just copies the files to a path, so just find out that path and delete it
<Xodiac13> daftykins: okay yeah that was the other solution i had i will do so ty
<techkudu> Xodiac13: some ppl here say sudo wasn't enough, they had to su - to root first
<techkudu> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-235395.html
<test0000> hello
<test0000> :(
<Prezident> Is it possible status message with bitlbee?
<Prezident> Or just chats?
<bencc1> if I want to use a GUI app over VNC, do I need to install ubuntu-desktop or is xvfb enough?
<OerHeks> !info  xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.16.0-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 790 kB, installed size 2355 kB
<OerHeks> sounds like yes.
<bencc1> OerHeks: yes what?
<safinaskar> bencc1: xvfb probably will go
<safinaskar> bencc1: if not, then install xserverx-org, xinit and xterm
<bencc1> safinaskar: so I don't need ubuntu-desktop?
<OerHeks>  xvfb should do
<OerHeks> those are dependencies, it will find them i guess
<bencc1> maybe the gui app will install dependencies automatically as well
<safinaskar> bencc1: then type "startx" and you will get x server running with xterm, and run vnc client or server in it
<bencc1> I'll search for a docket ubuntu container that does all that as an example
<bencc1> someone probably done this before
<OerHeks> that is one way, or tranfer a container indeed
<safinaskar> bencc1: "maybe the gui app will install dependencies automatically as well" - yes. but gui app will not install x server as a dependency
<bencc1> safinaskar: ok
<safinaskar> bencc1: so, you anyway should install "xserver-xorg" or "xvfb" manually
<safinaskar> bencc1: and i personally recommend "xserver-xorg" (and xterm and xinit) and not xvfb
<AlexPortable> Why won't my laptop print?
<AlexPortable> it says completed (printed), but the printer not doing anything
<AlexPortable> is not doing anything*
<bencc1> safinaskar: what's the difference?
<safinaskar> bencc1: because framebuffer is very hardware-dependent thing. and this is possible that framebuffer will not start at YOUR computer
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, look in the printjobs
<safinaskar> bencc1: xserver-xorg is standard thing. install it
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: it says it's completed
<bencc1> safinaskar: xserver-xorg will run on a server without a screen?
<OerHeks> put paper in the printer
<Linnak> Hi, I'd like to know if there's any difference if I add Utopc repo and install from there this (http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/cairo-dock and this http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/cairo-dock-plug-ins) or if I install from here:  http://glx-dock.org/mr_article.php?b=5&a=74
<safinaskar> bencc1: no
<bencc1> safinaskar: so that's probably what xvfb is for
<bencc1> safinaskar: tested it on a VPS and it worked but with full ubuntu-desktop
<safinaskar> bencc1: well. let me make some points. "x client" is any gui app. "x server" is a program which can accept connections from x clients, i. e. x server is a program which provides a "screen", either real screen or virtual one. xserver-xorg is one of x servers. it is designed to be run on computer with real screen. and this program is the standard x server (among x servers designed for real screens).   if you install ubuntu or kubuntu, it will contain xserver-
<safinaskar> xorg as the x server. xserver-xorg is dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<safinaskar> bencc1: and i don't know what this xvfb is
<safinaskar> bencc1: terms "x server" and "x client" is somewhat misleading. let's imagine that you run some gui app on vps (i. e. remote computer) and this app connects to your screen at your home computer. then your home computer is "x server" and that remote computer is "x client". in this order
<bencc1> safinaskar: from my understanding, xvfb is a virtual buffer instead of using a phsycal screen
<bencc1> so you could for example capture the screen from xvfb to a video file
<Linnak> Hi, I'd like to know if there's any difference if I add Utopc repo and install from there this (http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/cairo-dock and this http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/cairo-dock-plug-ins) or if I install from here: http://glx-dock.org/mr_article.php?b=5&a=74
<safinaskar> bencc1: ok, let's talk about vnc. if you remote control one computer from another, then controlled computer is vnc server and computer from which you do this control is vnc client
<OerHeks> small tutor howto run firefox headless http://www.installationpage.com/selenium/how-to-run-selenium-headless-firefox-in-ubuntu/  and yes, you can capture
<bubbasaures> Linnak, What release are you running?
<Linnak> 14.04
<bencc1> safinaskar: the remote computer need to have a real or fake screen? that's why I think xvfb is used
<bubbasaures> Linnak, Adding another's release repo is a bad idea.
<safinaskar> bencc1: so vnc uses terminology which is somewhat reversed as opposed to x terminology.       if you sit at some computer and see screen, then this is "x server" and not "x client".    but if you sit at some computer and perform some remote controlling using vnc, then this is "vnc client" and  not "vnc server"
<bubbasaures> Linnak, There is a cairo ppa if you have to have some release not in 14.04.
<Linnak> bubbasaures: Ok thanks. And what about this?http://glx-dock.org/mr_article.php?b=5&a=74
<Linnak> so it isn't the same
<Linnak> I mean the two source
<OerHeks> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 47 kB
<bencc1> safinaskar: http://gpio.kaltpost.de/?page_id=84
<safinaskar> bencc1: there is two ways of using x and vnc together:  1) you use REAL x server (i. e. xserver-xorg) which requires real screen. then you start vnc server on the same host (lets call it A) where you started your x server. also, this host can contain some x apps, i. e. x clients. this vnc server connects to this x server. then you start vnc client on another computer (lets call it B) and connect to that vnc server. and of course, you need some x server on
<safinaskar> this B, too
<bencc1> safinaskar: I don't have a real screen so there is no reason to explain about it
<bencc1> safinaskar: I asked about a vps without a screen :)
<jkhl> I just replaced my graphic card, trying to boot, I get cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available
<jkhl> graphics card*
<safinaskar> bencc1: 2) you start the program which is x server and vnc server sumatuaesly (and please say me how to write this word correctly :)). this program doesn't need real screen. it virtualizes screen to provide remote control via vnc to it. this program is run on some host (A). same host can contain some x apps. then you connect to this vnc server using some vnc client from another host (B)
<safinaskar> bencc1: so, now, using this terms (x server, x client, vnc server, vnc client, etc), please describe, what is your exact  problem. what is your configuration? what computers you use and from which to which you want to connect/manipulate etc
<bencc1> safinaskar: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16296753/can-you-run-gui-apps-in-a-docker-container
<bencc1> that's what I need
<alexw> Is there any simple command to spawn a command 32 times?
<teward> alexw: why would you want to
<alexw> nevermind worked out that supervisord handles it for me already
<safinaskar> bencc1: i just have read xvfb description. yes, xvfb doesn't need real server.  but it doesn't provide anyway to "see" x clients. i. e. it doesn't act as a vnc server, nor it doesn't provide any other access. so, you will not see your apps anyway. is it what you want or no?
<safinaskar> bencc1: hmm, oops
<bencc1> safinaskar: this is the answer for what I need
<bencc1> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16296753/can-you-run-gui-apps-in-a-docker-container
<HappyNewYear13> what will be the next thing in 15.04?
<HappyNewYear13> what will be the next BIG thing in 15.04?
<safinaskar> bencc1: yes, you probably can use xvfb and still have access to your apps. you just need to run vnc server and connect it to this xvfb :) yes, xvfb is solution
<HappyNewYear13> do you guys pefer firefox, chrome or chromium? i used to like firefox, but now i prefer chromium; too many issues with flash
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic HappyNewYear13
<bazhang> support for 15.04 in #ubuntu+1 HappyNewYear13
<HappyNewYear13> thank u
<safinaskar> alexw: for((I = 1; I <= 32; ++I)){ your cmd here; }
<slobby> Anyone here know why chrome crashes my computer when trying to watch youtube videos? The whole screen turns black and freezes up
<jkhl> i think its a loose SATA connection
<teward> anyone had any issues with systemd complaining when a user logs in on the terminal in 14.10?  Every time I login to the command line on tty1 it always spits out "systemd-login: Failed to start unit user@1000.service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service" and "systemd-login: Failed to start user service: unknown unit: user@1000.service"
<teward> and anyone know how to fix that?
<safinaskar> slobby: bad drivers for video card
<slobby> safinaskar: It plays 1080p videos on vlc just fine
<slobby> something to do with flash im assuming
<safinaskar> slobby: no, video card problems.  if this was just a flash player / browser / etc issue, than as a maximum the browser crashed, but not the whole x server
<safinaskar> slobby: as a workaround, you can download videos using youtube-dl and then play them is vl
<safinaskar> slobby: vlc
<slobby> kind of a bother though hehe
<slobby> oh heres another reason i dont think its the driver....firefox works fine
<Dr_Manhattan> How do I make the compiz login the default login for all users instead of unity?
<HappyNewYear13> slobby, try chromium and install pepperflash
<k1l> Dr_Manhattan: unity is a compiz plugin. so that question doesnt make sense
<glass> hello i've recompiled the kernel from source (3.13.0.39) i've compared the initd.lz with the original one provided in the ubuntu repo, but in mine i've got more less modules. there is a way to get all modules like in the ubuntu initrd?
<Dr_Manhattan> Yeah, it makes perfect sense.
<Dr_Manhattan> I would like the compiz fallback login to be the default one instead of unity
<slobby> HappyNewYear13: Chrome worked fine for a while and started doing it, then i switched to chromium and that worked fine then started doing it. I also tried pepperflash
<acer> glass: What do you mean like in the ubuntu initrd?
<acer> glass: Is it booting ok?
<HappyNewYear13> slobby, it occurs the opposite for me. flash crashes in firefox and not chromium, but i prefer to use firefox
<Dr_Manhattan> How do I make the compiz fallback login the default login for all users instead of unity?
<acer> glass: What is it not doing?
<HappyNewYear13> slobby, i assume you have the latest flash? did you check it clicking on a vid?
<safinaskar> glass: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/initrd.txt . there are commands to unpack and pack again this initrds in this link
<glass> acer: the initrd provided with the kernel in ubuntu repositories. yes it booting ok but i want include more modules
<k1l> Dr_Manhattan: i think you are naming things wrong? or can you provide a link describing what you mean with compiz login?
<slobby> HappyNewYear13 i have 15.0.0.223 installed
<HappyNewYear13> slobby, me too. did you disable hardware acceleration?
<acer> Dr_Manhattan: What ever Desktop Environment a user loggs in with will be default, until such time as he logs into another.
<slobby> HappyNewYear13: nope
<safinaskar> glass: why you need more modules? it boots, then all is ok (initrd is designed for booting only :)). you can load any modules you need after booting
<Dr_Manhattan> when you log in, you click a little icon next to the slot for your name, it gives you a few choices. Compiz, gnome, fallback, etc
<HappyNewYear13> slobby, you could try it in the flash config
<Dr_Manhattan> I would like to make the gnome compiz fallback the default login on my host
<acer> glass: That's not where you include more modules
<k1l> Dr_Manhattan: is this 12.04?
<Dr_Manhattan> this is 14.04
<glass> safinaskar: yes i know, but i need to use it for a live cd which will be used on a different machines
<HappyNewYear13> slobby, you can go to chrome://plugins and see if there's only one flash version enabled
#ubuntu 2014-11-20
<acer> glass: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<slobby> i did that
<k1l> Dr_Manhattan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<Dr_Manhattan> I am not using auto logins
<acer> glass: Are you asking theright question?
<toolzark> can somebody help me about openstack
<acer> glass: Don't let me distract you... keep reading...
<fpghost84> Anyone know how I can get firefox hardware accel with fglrx drivers in ubuntu 14.04?
<fpghost84> (my card is AMD Radeon HD 8600M Series if that matters)
<fpghost84> firefox is depressingly slow, especially with google streetview where it sounds like my computer is about to die, but on chromium (w/ hw accel its perfect)
<toothe> my laptop volume is up all the way and its still quite low - is there a way to turn it higher?
<Ranieri_> Is Chrome available on Ubuntu 14.14?
<toothe> Ranieri_: You DL it from the website.
<Ranieri_> toothe: Binaries?
<toothe> Ranieri_: yes, I just DL'ed chrome from Google's website
<Ranieri_> toothe: KK, about to do that... Getting Real Tired of FF.
<daftykins> Ranieri_: no such thing as 14.14
<daftykins> 14.04 / 14.10
<Ranieri_> dash_: Yo dash
<daftykins> year.month
<Ranieri_> daftykins: Sorry, Ubuntu 14.06?
<Ranieri_> The LTS version
<Ranieri_> Oh 14.04 daftykins
<toothe> gah my laptop volume is so low, I heaphones. There's got to e a way to turn the volume up beyond what's aalready there.
<Ranieri_> toothe: I believe so
<Ranieri_> toothe: There's an option to allow higher then 100% volume
<toothe> Ranieri_: Please tell where :-)
<toothe> i have naturaly bad hearing, but I also think tha my laptops are particularly low in volume.
<Ranieri_> toothe: Are you on GNOME?
<toothe> KDE.
<Ranieri_> toothe: uh oh
<Ranieri_> toothe: Not sure, check your sound settings
 * toothe gives Ranieri_ an angry look...
 * Ranieri_ wishes he knew KDE :'(
<cyberluffy> hi all
<cyberluffy> new to the community
<cyberluffy> :)
<Ranieri_> cyberluffy: Do you like One Piece?
<Guest38088> Im trying to shrink my ubuntu partition to make my windows partition bigger, but it wont let me extend my windows partition
<Ranieri_> Guest38088: What partition software are you using?
<Guest38088> Ranieri_, GParted
<Ranieri_> Guest38088: Damn, this was a long time ago, but I resized my Ubuntu partition with GParted
<Guest38088> Ranieri_, Im trying to do it the other way around but...wont let me extend my windows partition
<Guest38088> Ranieri_, Take a look http://s28.postimg.org/ggsa6axz1/Screenshot_11202014_12_18_13_AM.png
<bubbasaures> Guest38088, Moving the front of the windows ntfs will brick it for sure
<Guest38088> bubbasaures, What should i do?
<bubbasaures> Guest38088, For what all you have said is what, no why, or your end goal.
<Guest38088> bubbasaures,  I Want to extend my windows Partition for gaming because Im not able to run GTASAMP On ubuntu
<OerHeks> looks like msftres partition should stay there http://askubuntu.com/questions/371487/is-it-safe-to-format-msftres-msftdata-and-hidden-partitions
<oscarhbp> wepcrack no funciona en ubuntu 14.10
<Guest38088> bubbasaures, Any Suggestions?
<bubbasaures> Guest38088, Not really windows is a bit volatile, be sure to be backed up.
<Guest38088> bubbasaures, So i have to completly reinstall windows and backup? or maybe is there a way to run samp or MTA on ubuntu maybe on a virtual machine or something?
<meme__> hell..
<meme__> heloo.. world....
<Riku-VPS> darn nobody has been active for 5 hours on #ubuntu-arm
<Riku-VPS> maybe someone here knows
<Guest38088> bubbasaures, i feel like im completly out of luck on this one
<Riku-VPS> my system isn't seeing my whole disk, gnome-disks shows a 30GB partition mounted at /, gparted doesn't recognize the partition table, and everything else only sees 6.3GB
<Riku-VPS> filesystem is ext4 and my storage is eMMC NAND flash
<bubbasaures> Guest38088, I know nothing about uefi and mta etc, the ##windows channel might.
<Guest38088> bubbasaures, imma go take a look
<Riku-VPS> uefi is not directly windows related...
<Riku-VPS> secure boot is
<Guest38088> Riku-VPS, Is it because i have secure boot or ufei boot that it doesent let?
<Riku-VPS> most likely secure boot
<Riku-VPS> is that on?
<Guest38088> Riku-VPS, il reboot and check hang on
<Riku-VPS> it shouldn't be
<Guest38088> Riku-VPS, i have to disconnect and come back so hangon
<Riku-VPS> ok
<meme__> k
<jkhl> what are the dangers of me trying this solution? http://blog.leenix.co.uk/2012/07/evmsactivate-is-not-available-on-boot.html
<Ranieri_> I'm looking for a good Theme to go with Google Chrome
<Ranieri_> This is one of the biggest decisions of my life, because I use a web browser an extreme amount of time.
<acer> Riku-VPS: Look at the otput of sudo fdisk -l
<xubuntu_> Riku-VPS, turned it off just now
<xubuntu_> Riku-san, Its guest...Still no luck for repartition
<xubuntu_> Riku-VPS, Turned off secureboot
<xubuntu_> Anyone can help me with this repartition issue that im having
<bubbasaures> xubuntu_, You have a unknown partition blocking the ntfs, even if it did not block you can't expand a windows OS from the front of the partition. This is not a ubuntu issue.
<mekhami> can someone help me understand how to select/what to select as far as nvidia drivers are concerned
<lipzus> hi all, is there a CLI tool to change the mirrors?
<Dr_Manhattan> K1| do you have that same guide for 14.04? It doesn't include the options for "Gnome Fallback (Compiz)"
<lipzus> because i get a "Hash Sum mismatch" after an install
<bubbasaures> lipzus, software & update first tab
<lipzus> CLI, please
<bubbasaures> updates*
<lipzus> its a server install
<lipzus> so it has no GUI
<Dr_Manhattan> K1| never mind, got it. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<bubbasaures> yeah, I missed the cli, I would have to search like you. ;)
<lipzus> bubbasaures: thanks tho :)
<curt> hi guys, I had a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 and my nvidida card was workign properly after some trial and error (needed a bios update) Everythign was going fine but today when I went to switch to my nvidia card (its an optimus laptop) its not recognized, there is no driver available in the drivers window even after reinstalling 331
<curt> even the nouveau driver isnt show in "drivers" anymore, its totally blank
<lipzus> editing sources.list manually i notice that the affected repository is "security"
<lipzus> "updates main" to be more specific
<ilken> I need help with pisg : Anyone?
<flipapy> i havent looked into psig yet
<flipapy> gimme  a min
<Dr_Manhattan> Is there any way to restore my screenavers without losing the lock screen function? I've noticed moving over to xscreensaver not only kills the lock screen function but makes the system so keyboard commands aren't recognized by the system's activity timer so they don't count against the screensaver activation time
<flipapy> ilken, you mean pounds per square inch guage?
<Dr_Manhattan> I specifically want the star wars screensaver and make it read an RSS feed
<lipzus> i deleted /var/lib/apt/lists/* but the Hash Sum mismatch persists. any ideas?
<ilken> pisg is a perl IRC stats generator
<lipzus> i have the Hash Sum mismatch on another machine too now
<ilken> i can probably fix it if i could find where it installed to how do i search for it?
<ilken> its on a headless server btw'
<lipzus> ilken: you could install "apt-file". it can list what files a package contains with their path
<ilken> i apologize for asking such n00b questions , trying apt-file
<lipzus> i feel like a newbie too right now because the problem is odd
<fos> how do I find out how much data is on the hard drive
<lipzus> fos: have a look at "df"
<HFSPLUS> how do i use asciii code on the keyboard in ubuntu?
<HFSPLUS> like the heart sign in windows is alt+ 3
<dorkusmaximus> so if i want to mess around with ubuntu, is it much better to install it on a separate box vs installing it as a virtual machine?
<treehug88> virtual machine is the easiest
<ilken> virtual machine makes my chips run hot and my fan spin too fast
<treehug88> well, there's that
<curt> Hey guys, im getting this error when I try to install nvidia driver current:
<curt> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-304_304.123-0ubuntu1~xedgers14.04.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<curt>  conflicting packages - not installing nvidia-opencl-icd-304
<curt> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1ubuntu1) ...
<curt> Processing triggers for doc-base (0.10.5) ...
<curt> Processing 1 added doc-base file...
<unopaste> curt you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<treehug88> oh poor curt
<ilken> if its not a brand spanking new hardwarez, ubuntu should install and just "work" like,,,really well
<curt> its a laptop more thanb a year old
<curt>  it worked fine on install
<curt>  but now it doesnt show any drivers at all in the additional driver area
<curt> its an optimul laptopt so thats where the issues lie I believe
<curt> its given me a lot of trouble but I finally had it working, I could swithc back and forth between my nvidia and my intel card, but now the driver is just gone, I have no idea what happened
<k1l> curt: what ubunut is it?
<curt> 14.04
<curt> I had trouble with nvidia prime until I updated my bios, after that the install went well and everything worked, prime switcher would change between nvidia and intel when I used the commands
<curt> but now the drivers are gone, im guessing somehow in the software updates and installs and cleanups ive been doing I did something wrong
<k1l> curt: ok please do in terminal "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime" in a terminal and put all output into a pastebin service
<fos> thanks
<curt> K1l: thanks give me a minute
<RedPenguin> hey all, ns if this is the right room, but ns where to ask honestly
<HappyNewYear13> ask
<RedPenguin> My buddy is running a Ubuntu PC which we sometimes have to exchange files over a VPN/SSH, the problem is we are on diff schedules and sometimes he wishes to pause my download/upload but I'm not avaiable for him to contact to do so
<RedPenguin> Is there some way we can setup SSH/SCP or something similar that's secure and he can pause me any time he needs?
<RedPenguin> He needs to pause once in a while for online games
<bubbasaures> RedPenguin, rough life huh. ;)
<maherrera89> Hello, need some help to run Juniper Pulse VPN client in ubuntu 14.04
<maherrera89> any advise?
<RedPenguin> bubbasaures: must be, he gets so annoyed if the downloads ruin his games yet he wants me to get stuff when I need to lol
<pbx> RedPenguin, maybe instead of "pause" you should look for tools that allow you to resume interrupted transfers. e.g. rsync with the --partial option
<RedPenguin> pbx: I technically do with WinSCP, but he's annoyed I'm not avaiable to shut it off when he wants it off for a certain time
<RedPenguin> We thought maybe restart SSH server to kick me, but it doesn't
<RedPenguin> I mean /etc/init.d/ssh restart at least does not
<RedPenguin> I know he prob could with an FTP server but that's not really secure
<pbx> RedPenguin, there is an rsync.exe
<Harper42> RedPenguin have you thought about something like Teamviewer.
<RedPenguin> pbx: yea I know, I didn't make the connection at first how it would help here but I see whatw you mean
<RedPenguin> Harper42: we actually do have TV installed, we just didn't use it much as it sometimes resizes his MythTV as he's watching it, but that may be totally worth it
<curt> K1l: here is the link, I ran another persons suggestion first so its probably towrad the bottom
<curt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9109358/
<curt> im going to reboot to see if it worked
<RedPenguin> Harper42: so I see now, you can do a transfer without saying show me the desktop
<LedM> HELLOW ALIENS! 4 WHAT A DAMN HELL ÍS THA FSCK_MSDOS ON ANDRUG FON? I DELETED THIS LIE ON INIT SDMOUNT! THIS LIE DELETED 150 MUSIC ON SDCARD! HAHAHA ALIENS DAMNED TRASHES!
 * RedPenguin gives a confused look
<pbx> LedM, i can't understand you, signal is distorted, please use lowercase
<LedM> NOW MY MUSIC WITHOUT THIS LIE, STAYS ON SDCARD
<Harper42> Possibly TV meeting.
<LedM> the sdcard on andrug fon is scanning and deleting convenients GOGLE PESTS files on Init Mount every reboot this fsck_msdos deleted 150 music on sd
<RedPenguin> darn, only issue I see is, it doesn't seem to offer me to limit the transfer speed
<RedPenguin> His network goes bye-bye if you use every last drop of Upload
<curt> K1l: still nothing in additional drivers, any advice?
<HappyNewYear13> innit
<k1l_> curt: you use a PPA for the video driver stuff.
<curt> sorry? not sure what that means
<k1l_> curt: so seek their support. ubuntu ships driver that works
<curt> clearly they dont
<LedM> i deleted this  DAMN FILE and now my INIT ON BOOT OF LINUX ADRUG PHON starts more FAST, FURIOUS WITH UNDELETABLE : PARTITIONS A ND FILES!
<HEROnymous> hey folks, I've got a weird issue.  I'm running kde on 12.04lts.  I checked all of the kde settings, and it's none of them.  my screen goes blank after about 30 seconds of input idle.  this started happening at random last night.  anyone ever seen this before?  it's driving me up a damn wall.
<k1l_> curt: clearly they do and clearly you use not official ubuntu packages: Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/
<curt> K1l: why are you being hostile, im just asking for help. I was searching for help on my own before coming here and thats what it told me to use
<LedM> SAY TO LARRITOSHIT PG THAT HE ARE DEATH SOON!
<k1l_> curt: remove that ppa with ppa-purge and use the original ubuntu drivers.
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | curt
<ubottu> curt: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<curt> k1l:  is the command simply ppa-purge? or what? I dont have any drivers at all listed in available drivers
<curt> ok, how do I get the initial nvidia driver it came with?
<curt> after I execute that?
<k1l_> ppa-purges exchanges the packages from the 3rd party with ubuntus packages
<samthewildone> So, I'm going to try this again.
<curt> k1l: how do I install the initial drivers ubuntu came with?
<k1l_> curt: i explained you that 2 times now. ppa-purge disables the PPA and reverts the packages to the official ubuntu state.
<curt> oh I see, I thought id haev to reinstall after I purged, sorry man
<samthewildone> I have a fresh install of 14.04.1LTS Unity  fully updated. I installed unity-tweak-tool but, some of the settings are not saving. I ran the application via terminal to see if there was an error on the back end but, no output when starting or closing the program. Is this a common problem on 14.04.1LTS because I didn't have this problem when installing Gnome Ubuntu 14.04.1LTS; though I used gnome-tweak-tool. Below is a screensh
<samthewildone> ot showing what settings are not saving when I either logout or reboot. http://goo.gl/ITPtJO
<mekhami> anyone have some knowledge of the nvidia drivers available to ubuntu? i have a 1g video card but it's running like 256mb when i play a game -.-
<xangua> samthewildone: those settings no longer have effect since unity no longer uses metacity for window decoration
<Metacity> ?
<xangua> Metacity: funny
<Guiri> I can't seem to get a script to run at boot using crontab -e for my user account.  I setup a check that should echo the time ran >> to a log file but it isn't produced, leading me to believe that the @reboot parameter isn't working in 14.04.1.
<Metacity> xangua: And hello to you too. :P
<nmatrix9> Hi all recently did a kde update, after update got a warning that there were some errors and my /boot ran out of space.  Rebooted got ata7: srst faied (errno=-16) link is slow to respond
<samthewildone> xangua, then what is my solution to change those windows option to the normal side of the window bar ?
<pbx> Guiri, does the cron manpage for the cron you have installed suggest that @reboot should be valid?
<Guiri> pbx: Good point.  I just assumed it was universal.  Checking now.
<nmatrix9> Iam running a raid 10 system ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<Guiri> pbx: Not that I see.  Is there a replacement that I should look into?
<pbx> Guiri, the only @ shortcuts i know are @daily and the like. there are other ways to get stuff to run at boot though...
<xangua> samthewildone: short answer is you can't with unity
<maum> does someone know how to do ip multicasting?
<samthewildone> xangua, there has to be a way..
<samthewildone> They expect people just to conform to this annoyance ?
<Guiri> pbx: I see.  That's a shame.  Ubuntu is upstart based for 14.04, right?  Maybe I'll check that out
<xangua> samthewildone: you are free to install any other desktop enviroment that fits your needs
<samthewildone> bah...
<curt> K1l: thanks its working now
<TimeVirus> hello all
<samthewildone> TimeVirus, what's good >
<velho> hello my friends. Need some help. I Have a drive with a SMART Failure, and need to do a low lever check disk on it, to check if there are any bad sectors, (and if there are, how to recover them?). How can I do it within ubuntu? Thanks!
<EriC^^> velho: badblocks maybe
<TimeVirus> the challenges of playing with linux...is good :)
<velho> EriC^^,  is that a command line?
<eleuin> linux is both a toy and a useful tool :3
<TimeVirus> it is indeed
<EriC^^> velho: yes
<velho> EriC^^, I don't remember how to use command lines in linux :\
<eleuin> does one have to use commands in linux?
<EriC^^> velho: badblocks /dev/sdx > /path/to/save/badblocks
<eleuin> like i mean, if thats your kind of fun, go ahead, but its not really necessary
<EriC^^> eleuin: go troll elsewhere
<TimeVirus> but thats where the true power lies -- the CLI
<squinty> velho: might want to check with your drive's manufacturer to see if they have testing software.
<eleuin> not trolling, i am being serious :/
<velho> EriC^^,  "badblocks: Permission denied while trying to determine device size"
<EriC^^> velho: use sudo
<velho> EriC^^, is there a program to do this?
<EriC^^> velho: make sure it's the disk you want to run badblocks on with sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> velho: none that i know of
<EriC^^> velho: badblocks command, then you feed that file it outputs to fsck
<EriC^^> velho: where are you having a problem?
<velho> EriC^^,  at this moment i'm really uncomfortable doing this on command lines. i need a program to
<velho> EriC^^, a program witha gui interface
<EriC^^> velho: it's really simple
<squinty> velho:  Disks in main menu > upper right hand corner Cog > smart data and tests
<squinty> velho: personally I prefer the manufacturers testing software when available....they made it so should be able to reliably test the suckers too! ;-)
<ramborocks> im having trouble getting ubuntu to detect my ipod
<ramborocks> i used lusb and it shows up but i dont know what todo after that
<bubbasaures> !ipod | ramborocks
<ubottu> ramborocks: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ramborocks> thanks!
<Inv1s1ble> In Unity, I no longer get the notification bubbles for notification events. Every notification comes across as a plain gray bar at the top. What daemon controls those notifications?
<ramborocks> yeah i followed this
<ramborocks> i still couldnt get it to show up
<ramborocks> I actually installed a virtual box and thought maybe it would show up there too... but it didnt
<bubbasaures> have not had a ipod, hoped the bot would have usable info
<ramborocks> cant get ipod to show up in ubuntu
<bubbasaures> ramborocks, 2nd link has a bug link on libimobiledevice
<ramborocks> any tips on getting ipod to show up
<nmatrix9> Hello All Iam getting a error on reboot for a raid 10 Ubuntu 12.04 system.  I did a kde update upon update I got a intiramfs error in the console on reboot I keep getting a
<nmatrix9> ata7
<nmatrix9> errorno -= 16
<somsip> ramborocks: is it a 5th generation nano?
<velho> EriC^^, are you still there?  when I type sudo badblocks /dev/sda1   then I enter the password, and then nothing happens. What am I missing?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: might it have ugraded your kernel?  can you try in grub to boot from the older kernel if it did?
<EriC^^> velho: add the output file, sudo badblocks /dev/sda > ~/badblocks
<EriC^^> velho: are you sure it is /dev/sda ? this disk you are checking is mounted? or ... ? please type sudo parted -l and paste it for us
<nmatrix9> sacarison: I've tried booting from other previous kernel versions
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: I get a "ataX: Link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0).
<EriC^^> velho: if you only want to check for badblocks, you can use sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1
<nmatrix9> ata5: SRST failed errorno -=16
<therue> can someone check if adobe brackets is in ubuntu's software manager? if so, is it version 1.0 ? :D
<nmatrix9> sacarison: I also get a "md/raid10:md0: active with 3 out of 4 devices"
<somsip> !find brackets | therue
<velho> EriC^^, its this one           Model: ATA SAMSUNG HN-M500M (scsi)
<velho> Disk /dev/sda: 500GB
<velho> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<velho> Partition Table: msdos
<ubottu> therue: File brackets found in calibre, calligra-data, fizsh, fp-docs-2.6.4, gchempaint, gedit-latex-plugin, gnome-icon-theme-gperfection2, groff, htag, ipython-notebook-common (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=brackets&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<somsip> therue: dunno if that helps
<velho> EriC^^, the name of the disk should be sda or sda1 ?
<EriC^^> velho: the name of the disk is /dev/sda , the first partition on it is /dev/sda1
<velho> EriC^^, my terminal window gets unresponsive everytime I type sudo badblocks
<ubuntu_> Greetings anyone out there
<ubuntu_> anyone there
<velho> EriC^^, badblocks analyses discs with several partitions, or one partition at a time? I need to check a full check on this HD
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: is this what you see when you boot from the old kernel in grub?  what kernels are now seen in grub?
<EriC^^> velho: try sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu_: greetings, you are broadcasting live, to the internet!
<ubuntu_> Awasome testing out Ubuntu MATE
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: no, it is what I see just before the busy box prompt:
<bubbasaures> is it minty
<ubuntu_> Anyone here use Linux full time and don't dual boot windows?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: so the boot sequence doesn't get as far as the grub menu?
<nmatrix9> ubuntu_:  I do but my Linux box is fubared at the moment
<ubuntu_> nmatrix9 that's not good what happend to it,
<velho> EriC^^, starting to work!!!
<teaearlgraycold> What the fuck, since when did Adobe drop Linux support with Flash?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: It's able to display grub.  This is the sequence  I reboot -> I get grub -> I choose boot previous linux version -> Linux Kernel version ********* (recovery mode) -> lines of parameters fly by -> I get a option to boot my raid in degraded mode [y/N]  I press y  nothing happens --> I get more lines of parameter / boot up stuff. and then I get the busy box prompt (initramfs)
<EriC^^> velho: great!
<therue> gonna give linux mint one more try, if it's still buggy, i'll probably just try ubuntu out and join you guys :)
<velho> EriC^^,  Checking blocks 0 to 488386583
<velho> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test)
<velho> EriC^^, waiting again... is this doing something?
<EriC^^> velho: yes, and its probably going to take around 20mins
<nmatrix9> ubuntu_: I was a dumbass and tried to update my KDE while my boot partition had no space in it.
<velho> EriC^^, what does the -v do?
<eblip> i dont think updating kde will do anyting to your boot partitin nmatrix9
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: and what is the kernel version of each of the grub boots seen at the grub menu prompt
<EriC^^> velho: verbose, it will print out the info that it finds
<nmatrix9> eblip: well this fun began after I downloaded some KDE libraries something has changed the integrity of my booting
<eblip> ah ok
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: just a sec rebooting
<EriC^^> velho: if you ever have to do it again, use sudo badblocks -vs /dev/sda
<EriC^^> velho: the -s shows a progress bar
<farhan> I'm trying to configure my VPN connection to work to ONLY be a few ranges, namely 192.168.1.0/24. How do I do that? I can't seem to get it to work...
<sacarlson> farhan: openvpn ?
<farhan> nah, PPTP
<farhan> its a simple work VPN...
<therue> anyone here like kubuntu?
<farhan> therue: I do.
<velho> EriC^^, how to stop this , so I can start again?
<farhan> usd it for a total of a few weeks at work, and a few days at home.
<EriC^^> velho: press ctrl+c
 * merlinz 
 * MerlinZ 
<ubuntu_> nmatrix9 sounds like its time for wipe and reload
<EriC^^> velho: let it output the badblocks to a file so you can use it with fsck later
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-68-generic, Ubuntu with Linux (same version generic, recovery mode), previous Linux version -> 4 versions versions 3.2.0-24-generic and 3.2.0-23-generic other 2 are the same just have (recovery mode)
<EriC^^> velho: sudo badblocks -vs -o ~/badblocks /dev/sda
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: ok
<EriC^^> velho: it will list the badblocks after it is done, and put them in a list in your home directory called "badblocks"
<nmatrix9> ubuntu_: I agree unfortunately I have some documents and bookmarks I absolutely cannot lose
<velho> EriC^^, thank you so much :D
<EriC^^> no problem :D
<velho> EriC^^, I own you a beer ;) come to my house tomorrow, I make you dinner :D
<ubuntu_> question for anyone who knows, will unity as we know it go away in unity 8?
<nmatrix9> ubuntu_: After I fix this issue, I'll copy my home directory to NAS and then rebuild my box to use raid 1+0 with LVM and ext3
<therue> ubuntu looks pretty nice with cinnamon installed :)
<ubuntu_> will unity 8 be forced on us like Windows 8 metro, large child like interface
<velho> how to invert the Close Minimize Maximize buttons to look like Windows?
<xangua> ubuntu_: you are free to install any desktop enviroment that firs your needs, ubuntu comes in many flavors
<zykotick9> !controls | velho
<ubottu> velho: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<xangua> velho: zykotick9 that no longer works
<EriC^^> velho: hehe :D
<velho> thanks zykotick9  ;)
<ubuntu_> xangua, I mean unity it self, I tend to like unity as it is now.
<zykotick9> velho: see xangua's message above
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I don't see any bugs for raid in 3.2.0-68 and assuming you attempted to also boot the 3.2.0-24 and still get the same error I don't fully understand how that could be as raid 10 should have at least 2 redundent points to get the /boot partition from
<velho> xangua, zykotick9 what works then?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: but maybe /boot still has to be in a single location ?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: not sure I understand your question.  Check if /boot is in a single location?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: I this point I'd be happy to just mount my home dir copy to my networked drive and call it a day.
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: from what I see it seems like it fails to mount /boot so fails to boot to the next level but I could be wrong
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: actually something weird happened a few minutes ago I actually saw the ubuntu pink loading x screen and then it died back to the busy box prompt.
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I guess it's time to assume it maybe some kind of corrupted disk partition so the standard method to correct would be to boot a livecd and run fsck on each partition
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: oh maybe it did boot and your just in a term that fails to start graphics?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: ok but I was wondering are there any tools in busybox I could use to do that?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: are you sure you are in busybox?   do you get a login prompt?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: Iam looking at it right now BusyBox v1.18.5
<nmatrix9> initramfs
<nmatrix9>  prompt
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: ok so you might be able to do ls  and cd but my guess is that it still hasn't mounted root
<mike551345> So i recently updated to ubuntu 14.10 from 14.04 when i updated i lost my sound in the front speakers. Now i have tried headphones and those work but my front speakers wont. i have tried unistalling pulse and alsa and reinstall them but nothing worked
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: so you don't have the tools need to fix it if you don't have another system loaded on the box to boot from then you will need to boot a livecd
<sacarlson> or liveusb
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: ok I did a ls anything in particular I should look for before getting my livecd?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: you might try mount  to see if you can see what is mounted
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I'm not sure that works in buzybox but can't hurt to try
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: I get rootfs on / type rootfs (rw) and sysfs and proc and devpts and tmpfs
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: so you can see root isn't mounted to your raid then
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: you also won't be able to see your /home  I would assume?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: Iam not sure, what would indicate that it is mounted?
<nmatrix9> to the array?
<beans> sure is cold out
<beans> spare some change
<nmatrix9> beans: no kidding
<beans> http://www.gofundme.com/gsybo4
<beans> nope not kidding
<beans> really could use the help
<somsip> !ot | beans
<ubottu> beans: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: if it was mounted to a device you should see something like /dev/mapper/mint--vg-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<mike551345> So i recently updated to ubuntu 14.10 from 14.04 when i updated i lost my sound in the front speakers. Now i have tried headphones and those work but my front speakers wont. i have tried unistalling pulse and alsa and reinstall them but nothing worked
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: Ok I see.
<therue> Eric^ !!!! ima ditch mint and try ubuntu ! :)
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: so you need to boot with a liveusb to get control to fix stuf
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: Ok getting the cd
<therue> anyone free to help a first timer set up a win7/ubuntu dual boot ? :D
<indramayu-05_> haalloooo?
<bubbasaures> !dualboot | therue
<ubottu> therue: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<indramayu-05_> any body here?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: ok I go the cd it's booting up
<therue> but what parition do i set as primary, extended, logical though
<mike551345> need help with sound on ubuntu 14.10
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: this looks to be the documents might want to read to attempt to recover http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721433  there might be better as I've only just started looking
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: ok I bookmarked it
<indramayu-05_> any one knw how change passwrd login in zorin?
<indramayu-05_> any one know how change passwrd login in zorin?
<indramayu-05_> any one know how change passwrd login in zorin?
<nmatrix9> sacarison: ok so I've loaded the cd and Iam choosing the "Try Ubuntu" option to load the live cd
<EriC^^> indramayu-05_: try #zorinps
<EriC^^> indramayu-05_: try #zorinos
<indramayu-05_> ?
<EriC^^> indramayu-05_: type /join #zorinos
<mike551345> can anyone help me with sound on ubuntu 14.10
<indramayu-05_> my computer was installed zorin
<sacarlson> mikeche11n: try turn up the volume
<sacarlson> opps that didn't work
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: any talk of recreating the md0 array make me nervous.
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: recreating?  I would think you would just check them first for bad blocks
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: it's been a long time since I played with raid and that was only in virtualbox simulated
<nmatrix9> sacarison: via fsck in the live cd?  Don't I have to do that on reboot first?
<mike551345> can anyone help me with sound on ubuntu 14.10
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: you should be able to mount and do everything from the livecd without reboot
<failfarm> mike551345, i can try, are you on a laptop or desktop
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: that's what I was hoping
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: the mount attempt should at least give you more clues as to what's bad then focus on that
<mike551345> failfarm, im on a dell vostro 3450 which is  a laptop
<failfarm> mike551345, what desktop manager are you using ? gnome, kde, mate, xfce ?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: you will have to map out what partitions were in the raid and try mount them I guess
<mike551345> failfarm, im using unity/gnome
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: like mount /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2/, /dev/sda3, /dev/sda4 ?
<nmatrix9> wait a minute can't I just use gparted or some other gui?
<nmatrix9> sacarison: yep I see the 3 partitions
<nmatrix9> actually I see the 4 drives in the drop down.
<failfarm> mike551345, check your sound output in sound preferences
<failfarm> mike551345, it might be outputting sound throught the wrong port/hardware
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: well lets take a look at what you have with list the partitions with that non gui tool like fdisk -l but the better one
<mike551345> failfarm, when i go to sound setting and view the output it shows the the speakers and they are selected. if i put head phones in then the sound works thought the headphones
<failfarm> mike551345, but you want it to go through the laptop speakers ? on the output tab try someof the other options
<mike551345> failfarm, yes i want it to go out of the laptop speakers. and the only option that i have is built in speakers.
<mike551345> failfarm, when the headphones arent plugged in
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: not sure what the better one is?  gdisk?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: parted -l
<EriC^^> sacarlson: you mean the ncurses version?
<EriC^^> oh, good old parted :)
<sacarlson> EriC22  ya is there better ones for raids I'm not sure?
<EriC^^> sacarlson: when and if you ever get my name right :P
<EriC^^> ( j/k i dont know :) )
<sacarlson> EriC ya I'm blind and can't see that top row
<failfarm> mike551345, ubuntu  forums say to try running this in term, sudo killall pulseaudio
<mike551345> failfarm, but wont that stop pulseaudio?
<failfarm> mike551345, http://askubuntu.com/questions/117842/no-sound-from-speakers-but-headphones-work
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: my wired connection is acting up
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: good then I'll have time to make some coffee and start my rice cooker
<EriC^^> :D
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: yeah I'll figure out a way to show the screen somehow gimme a minute, let me try to pastebin or send a screenshot.
<mike551345> failfarm, yeah i have already tried that lol
<Guest11935> how do i reactivate my usb ports
<failfarm> mike551345, run alsamixer in term, make sure if you have a capture device its above 0
<mike551345> failfarm, how do i do that>
<mike551345> ?
<failfarm> mike551345, sudo alsamixer
<AlexHofstadter> hi.
<AlexHofstadter> May I ask a stupid question?
<failfarm> AlexHofstadter, yea this channel is for asking questions, its better to just ask the question
<mike551345> failfarm, the master at 100, headphones at 100, and the speaker at 100
<failfarm> mike551345, open it again hit f4
<mike551345> failfarm, ok
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: pastebin/sML7YBr1
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: pastebin.com/sML7YBr1
<AlexHofstadter> Anyone here?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: ok now were talking so lets try mount them with md???
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: oh first lets mount /boot and see that it's ok
<failfarm> mike551345, are you duel booting ?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: ok trying mount /boot
<nmatrix9> sacarison: can't find /boot in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mike551345> nopw
<mike551345> failfarm, no im not
<mike551345> failfarm, i also have the same problem with my other laptop
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: are you in a live usb?
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do?
<nmatrix9> Eric^^: get my raid 10 box to boot up normally again
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: ok, and you are trying to reinstall grub right now?
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: no just trying to mount partitions
<failfarm> mike551345, lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" does your stuff show up ?
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: to see which partition is what?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: sudo mkdir ./tmp   ; sudo mount /boot ./tmp  won't work?
<MrSillyPants> Hi, I'm using 12.04. I was wondering how I can get a "lock screen" button either on the top panel or on the side panel?
<EriC^^> sacarlson: mount /boot won't work, that will look for /boot in the fstab
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I note I only see 3 raid in the partition list  and that error at the bottom I don't fully understand
<EriC^^> ( the live usb's fstab )
<MrSillyPants> Not the lock screen in the menu, I am using xscreensaver, but something I can click
<mike551345> failfarm, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<mike551345> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 04d9
<mike551345> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50
<mike551345> 	Memory at d1700000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<mike551345> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<mike551345> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<unopaste> mike551345 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: Not sure, just going off what sacarlson is recommending.
<Oog> ive got a file with key=value env vars - how can i "run" it to set the vars?
<yaakuro> hi, is there a way to bring all packages to the fresh starting point in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> sacarlson: are you trying to figure out which partition is what?
<yaakuro> just reseting everything, my dependencies got screwed up
<sacarlson> EriC^^  yes I was looking at the pastebin analizing and don't see the forth disk of the raid
<yaakuro> like to reset to the original
<EriC^^> yaakuro: just back up and reinstall
<mike551345> failfarm, it says i have a audio device
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: mount: /boot is not a block device
<failfarm> will you paste bin it
<yaakuro> EriC^^: so there is no other way?
<sacarlson> EriC^^  nmatrix9 but I also wanted to see if the boot partition was ok
<EriC^^> yaakuro: sudo apt-get -f install
<yaakuro> EriC^^: i tried but gives me still errors
<EriC^^> yaakuro: paste the errors in paste.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: so I guess we can take a wack at mounting with only 3 of the 4 raid disks with : sudo mdadm --create /dev/md2 -v --assume-clean --level=raid10 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<yaakuro> i tried to use oibaf,
<MrSillyPants> Hi, I'm using 12.04. I was wondering how I can get a "lock screen" button either on the top panel or on the side panel? I wrote a very simple script but I can't just drag and drop it onto the panel
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: can you pastebin the output of sudo parted -l in paste.ubuntu.com , pastebin doesn't seem to be working for me
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: or type sudo parted -l | curl -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<EriC^^> and paste the link here
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> yaakuro: what's oibaf?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: eric^^  http://pastebin.com/YvegfiEM
<yaakuro> EriC^^: up to date mesa drivers, i have a 64 bit system but needed the i386 version too
<MrSillyPants> Cmon guys, anyone? How to create a custom launcher/button on either panel?
<yaakuro> EriC^^: it screwd up the system
<EriC^^> MrSillyPants: if you press the power button you can click log out
<nmatrix9> EriC^^ and sacarlson: paste.ubuntu.com/9112553/
<nmatrix9> EriC^^ and sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9112553/
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: cool
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: so we ready to try sudo mdadm --create /dev/md2 -v --assume-clean --level=raid10 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1   ?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: I don't know are we?  From the output that I've pasted It's a good idea to recreate the array?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: well we have 3 out of four so I would assume it has enuf to mount
<nmatrix9> scarison: ok yeah that is true
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: oh wait I put --raid-devi9ces = 4
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: so it should say --raid-devices=3?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: it should be posible to mount with 3 out of 4 but not sure what entry for the value
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: try both
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: ok Iam a little confused
<nmatrix9> sudo mdadm --create /dev/md2 -v --assume-clean --level=raid10 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<nmatrix9> and then also try this?
<nmatrix9> sudo mdadm --create /dev/md2 -v --assume-clean --level=raid10 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 ?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: ya why not
<nmatrix9> ok
<sacarlson> EriC^^ should we take out --assume-clean ?
<EriC^^> sacarlson: nmatrix9 why not sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<EriC^^> just those
<EriC^^> why create it?
<sacarlson> EriC^^ nmatrix9  sounds even better
<nmatrix9> sacarison: mdadm command not found
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install mdadm
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: yup guess we have to install it
<MrSillyPants> the power button is not an option. May I please have an option for creating a launcher panel or a button on the top panel to lock screen?
<EriC^^> MrSillyPants: ok, launcher buttons go in /usr/share/applications as .desktop files, so you 'll need to copy a file there, and modify it as a logout button
<EriC^^> MrSillyPants: btw you can use ctrl+alt+L to logout if you want
<MrSillyPants> thank you EriC^^
<MrSillyPants> I have the custom lock screen set up
<nmatrix9> EriC^^ and sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9112845/
<nmatrix9> continue creating array?
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: it is preferable to assemble it
<EriC^^> i'm not raid expert at all
<EriC^^> but i just read this
<EriC^^> "Recreating should be considered a *last* resort, only to be used when everything else fails. People getting this wrong is one of the primary reasons people lose data. It is very commonly used way too early in the fault finding process. You have been warned! "
<EriC^^> https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_Recovery#Restore_array_by_recreating_.28after_multiple_device_failure.29
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: ya lets try the scan method,  I'm also no expert at raid and never had one fail.  so lets do some more reading
<nmatrix9> ok so what do I do now?  I have a prompt asking me if I should continue creating array?  Yes/No?
<nmatrix9> abort and type no
<nmatrix9> and do the assemble instead?
<Golfen> Alright, can someone explain, or fill me in on how this works? Sorry, I just got a new OS for my computer and the program XChat was on it and Ive just been experimenting.
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I'm still reading
<cfhowlett> Golfen, you found this channel, you asked a question, you got an answer.  pretty much, that's it.
<nmatrix9> ok
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: but so far I found this mdadm --examine /dev/sd[a-e]  that we might want to look at
<nmatrix9> scarison: I'll try that
<nmatrix9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9113211/
<nmatrix9> EriC^^ and sacarlson : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9112845/
<nmatrix9> EriC^^ and sacarlson : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9113211
<nmatrix9> the second one
<Golfen> Sorry, Im just new to linux and basically any software other than windows. Ive never heard of XChat before. It happened to be on this distro LXLE. Just trying to learn...
<cfhowlett> Golfen, no worries.  better idea: get off xchat unless you need somewhere.  go to www.fullcirclemagazine.org       download and read.  start with issue #0
<EriC^^> Golfen: xchat is an irc client, like mIRC
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I'm tempted to just say yes to that one and see how it goes but there is a chance it will attempt to do something we are not expecting
<cfhowlett> Golfen, also note: LXLE is not ubuntu and is not supported in this channel.  this is #ubuntu support only.  see lxle for their support options
<ObrienDave> HexChat is maintained. Xchat is not
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: what about the assemble command is that less risky?
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: try the assemble one, it should only try to assemble stuff i think
<Golfen> Well, thanks. I guess Im just a little lost. Ha, Ill leave.
<EriC^^> there's a --force option so i guess if it can't no harm will be done
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I haven't read the assemble doc yet ya and I think it might be a safer move
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: give it a wack see what we see
<nmatrix9> Eric: ok don't I have to put the devices in there somewhere?
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: i dont think so
<EriC^^> i think it just scans for them and tries to assemble it
<nmatrix9> EriC^^ and sacarlson ok It said that /dev/md/0 has been started with 3 drives out of 4
<ITSa341> Hello everyone
<agent_white> Evenin'
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: ok try sudo parted -l again
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: that's sounding good
<ITSa341> Can anyone point me to a working guide to getting vidalia working on 14.10? Searched and found a lot of incorrect info and no real help so far.
<nmatrix9> EriC^^ and sacarlson : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9113401/
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: cool so I guess all you need is to mount it sudo mount /dev/md0  ./tmp
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: assuming you already have the directory ./tmp  if not mkdir ./tmp
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: try sudo mount /dev/md0 /mnt
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: better yet sudo mount /dev/md0 /mnt  as /mnt should already be there
<nmatrix9> EriC^^ and sacarlson ok gentlemen I see my home directory : D
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: ok so sounds like you have one faulty disk out or 4 in your raid
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: is /boot there?
<EriC^^> try ls -l /mnt/boot
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: can I boot it now or do I have to fix fstab and mtab?
<HEROnymous> So I'm running kde on 12.04.  I checked all of the kde settings, and it's none of them (even disabled screen blanking/screen saver entirely in kde settings).  my screen goes blank after about 30 seconds of input idle.  this started happening at random last night.  does anyone have any idea what it might be?
<HEROnymous> I've even resorted to using a while/sleep loop to grab ps lists and see if anything untoward was running when it happened since it's so easy to reproduce, but nada.
<nmatrix9> EriC^^:  total is 0
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: you will still have to some how fix or replace the broken disk or setup to mount only 3 out or 4 at boot some how
<EriC^^> ok, maybe /dev/sda1 is /boot ?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sacarlson> EriC^^  ya there is a boot partition that's not in the raid that we were suposed to look at to be sure it was ok
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: whats that command to backup files again I think I might try that before proceeding further
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: back up to where?
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: I have a 1 terabyte NAS on the network
<EriC^^> well you can use rsync to backup your stuff
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: yes you can backup files now to a usb disk or other disk if you have one  just cp -a  /from/path  /to/path
<EriC^^> rsync -av --progress /what/to/backup /path/to/destination
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: sudo rsync -av --progress /what/to/backup /path/to/destination
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: sounds good put it on your nas
<SchrodingersScat> and --partial, if your connection is terrible :[
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: I did the sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: ok, check if /boot is there now, ls -l /mnt/boot
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: the total is still 0
<EriC^^> +1 SchrodingersScat
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: odd
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: oh wait I see kernel images now
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: and I assume /mnt/boot look ok ?
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: try gdisk -l /dev/sda
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: i wonder if that's a bios-boot partition cause it's gpt
<EriC^^> usually they are about 2MB
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: I see stuff now sorry ignore my previous comment it looks like that command worked
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: check the partition type in sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: ok
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: I repeat I now see stuff in /mnt/boot
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: I don't have gdisk
<DTSCode__> hello guys! im trying to reinstall grub with this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but at the last step it says target grub*-common not found. please help
<nmatrix9> tried apt-get install
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: did you mount your partitions?
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: is this efi?
<DTSCode__> EriC^^: no. sorry i didnt know i needed to do that
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I think the boot partition is ok  it's just the bad disk in raid that will have to be backed up and fixed at some point
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: honestly if I can reboot and still access my home partitiion in gnome or kde that is good enough for me
<nmatrix9> that broken partition can wait later
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: ok, so doing the same command yielded an empty dir before and after mounting it has the kernel images, right?
<nmatrix9> EriC^^: I did the command wrong I did ls -l boot instead of ls -l /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: well I'm not sure what we can do to make it boot normal with the presently bad one but there is probly a method to do so without fixing
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: ok then for now I'll try to rsync my home dir to my NAS
<DTSCode__> ok
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: then type (sudo parted -l && mount) | pastebinit
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: good idea as you don't have the supper raid experts here so we could mess things up at some point
<DTSCode__> i really need that for boot-repair?
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: that will send output of commands to paste.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: if you have a spare disk to plug in to that system we could probly find a method to correct it back to fully operational 4 disk raid10 from livecd boot
<DTSCode__> uh EriC^^ its caught in a infinite loop i think
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: what is?
<DTSCode__> the command you told me to run
<EriC^^> aptget or parted
<DTSCode__> parted
<EriC^^> what exactly did you type
<nmatrix9> EriC^^ and sacarlson: you guys know of any utitlies to scan the local network.  Reason Iam asking is I just had to connect my box and NAS directly to my cable hub and Iam now trying to figure what devices ip is what
<DTSCode__> i copied and pasted what you had: (sudo parted -l && mount) | pastebinit
<EriC^^> ok
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: I have no doubt you could but it's getting pretty late and Iam getting sleepy.
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> nmatrix9: nmap
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: there is nmap I guess
<EriC^^> & mount | pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> nmatrix9: and etherape for a graphical layout of your network
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: cool then just backup and go to sleep and better luck next time finding the real raid guru guys
<DTSCode__> sudo parted -l | pastebinit # that is still getting caught in an infinite loop
<nmatrix9> lotuspsychje: yeah I know about that!
<xiaopi[z]> Hi, quick question, i messed up my apache2.conf, where can i find the untouched version for 14.04 ?
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: ok, try sudo lsblk -f | pastebinit
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: after I backup Iam going to wipe everything out and rebuild from scratch to latest Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> xiaopi[z]: maybe the #httpd guys can offer you a clean conf
<DTSCode__> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9113838/
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: oh that might be the easy way as long as you have no custom stuf
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: doesn't matter everything important is in home
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: ok, try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<xiaopi[z]> lotuspsychje: I'll try that thanks
<DTSCode__> EriC^^: ok
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: oh you might see your nas ip with arp -n
<nmatrix9> lotuspsychje: is that how you spell it?
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: nice trick :p
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | nmatrix9
<ubottu> nmatrix9: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1 (utopic), package size 661 kB, installed size 3145 kB
<nmatrix9> lotuspsychje: Iam installing from livecd
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: i read that "check that mdadm --examine --scan agrees with the array definitions in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf"
<DTSCode__> EriC^^: alright. i did that
<MrSillyPants> EriC^^: I have created the desktop file in /usr/share/applications - how do I attach it to the side panel?
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: sudo chroot /mnt
<MrSillyPants> EriC^^: or the top panel
<EriC^^> MrSillyPants: open the dash, type it's name, and then drag it to the launcher
<DTSCode__> EriC^^: alright did that. im now rooted in /mnt
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: ok grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: if the arp -n doesn't show your nas then nmap 192.168.1.0/24  or whatever your subnet is to scan for it
<lotuspsychje> MrSillyPants: you cant drag n drop icons to indicator section (top bar) try classicmenu-indicator instead
<MrSillyPants> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | MrSillyPants
<ubottu> MrSillyPants: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.07-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<EriC^^> MrSillyPants: yeah, you can only drag it to the launcher ( side panel )
<DTSCode__> EriC^^: alright that finished. does this mean grub is finished?
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: no, it means grub was installed to the mbr, now you need to update-grub so that it makes a grub.cfg file, type update-grub
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: thanks
<Xapht> Hello there! I have joined my Ubuntu 14.10 desktop to a domain. However, changes I am making to /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf are not taking hold. Specifically greeter-show-manual-login=true
<DTSCode__> :D thanks
<DTSCode__> that finished
<EriC^^> DTSCode__: it should mention any OS's it picks up
<DTSCode__> it did
<EriC^^> linux kernels, and windows loaders
<DTSCode__> windows 7
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> now type exit to exit the chroot
<DTSCode__> ok
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: greeter show manual is for typing usernames manual i think
<EriC^^> and you can reboot
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: so usernames are hidden at login
<DTSCode__> :D thanks! youre awesome
<crazyhorse> hi all.. i have a computer with 7 hard drives.. tons of different backup folders with duplicate files.  i need a systmatic way of organising all of these files into a single sorted location.  is there some software i can use to help me do this?
<Xapht> Yes it is, and I cant seem to enable it on 14.10.. I need to type the username manually as it with auth via AD
<EriC^^> np
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Xapht> lotuspsychje: I have a Zentyal server setup on DigitalOcean behind an OpenVPN server. The Zentyal server uses Samba4 to act as a master domain controller. Using LikewiseOpen (Beyond Trust - PowerBroker Identity Services Open Edition) I joined the 14.10 machine to my domain, however I cant get the greeter to show me the manual login so I can authenticate via loging in with domain credentials.
<crazyhorse> anyone can recommend a duplicate files analyser for nix?
<DTSCode> thanks EriC^^!!! worked like a charm
<acer> crazyhorse: diff
<nmatrix9> arrrrgh how do you figure out the path to a networked share?
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: thats strange, i tought domain login was default?
<l0rdn1x> crazyhorse, why not just check the sha224sums of the files and compare? lol
<crazyhorse> this is millions of files
<zykotick9> crazyhorse: fslint comes to mind
<crazyhorse> 7 hard drives.. with multiple duplicates on each hdd, i need to compare and collate into a single copy
<Xapht> From what I read, at least on 14.04 changes to /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf would take.. The allow-guest=false seems to be working from that file, but not the greeter-show-manual
<lotuspsychje> !info fslint | as zykotick9 suggests
<ubottu> as zykotick9 suggests: fslint (source: fslint): Utility collection to find and fix common errors in file storage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.44-1 (utopic), package size 102 kB, installed size 772 kB
<crazyhorse> checking out fslint
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: i have all those active on 14.04, guest disabled and no usernames ate login..but neither domain login
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: did you reboot after changes?
<Xapht> Rebooting now
<Xapht> Ok, so I went in and erased all my changes to lightdm conf files.. Rebooted, and I see guest as an option again
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: Iam a bit lost would sudo rsync -av --progress /what/to/backup smb://192.168.2.11/upload/ work?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I've never used it like that
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121124/how-do-i-enable-the-other-user-for-login-with-active-directory
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: doesn't your nas work with ssh?
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: not sure if its the same for 14.10
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I guess if the samba is mounted some place just point it to that
<Xapht> Yeah... Thats what I am trying to do.. The disable-guest option is working on 14.10, but the greeter-show-manual-login=true is not o_O
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: did you try connect domain on the regular login field?
<Xapht> lotuspsychje: I'll grab a screenshot, this is bizarre
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: i know they replaced these confs a few times on versions of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> not sure for 14.10
<oichsterlalia> ezgarn
<Xapht> http://imgur.com/a/iAfai
<Xapht> Disable-guest works, but nothing else o_O
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: did you try /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<Xapht> That doesnt exist on 14.10.. I'll try creating it I suppose
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: this is what mine looks like:
<lotuspsychje> [SeatDefaults]
<lotuspsychje> allow-guest = false
<lotuspsychje> greeter-hide-users=true
<lotuspsychje> greeter-show-manual-login=true
<Xapht> I created, and am rebooting.
<lotuspsychje> cross ya fingerz :p
<Xapht> I've got to be doing something wrong, there's no way this bug made it through a release ><
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: well i know they ve been replacing this conf file on diff versions of ubuntu
<Xapht> Wow, yeah.... It did.. Certainly not the canocial way of doing things ><
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: i always change this for security reasons, nobody can guess usernames at login
<lotuspsychje> Xapht: but im not sure why domain login is not default...maybe anyone can confirm this for 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> i must be confusing with remote login..
<datushim> hi guys
<datushim> join /hackers
<kanupatar> how can I flush my old ipadress?
<kanupatar> it is again and again allocated automatically
<theonlyjb> hello all was wondering if there is someone who might be able to help me with a ubuntu 14.0.4 lts operating system problem I am veary new to the os and am having a problem where the screen keeps flickering any help or advice would be greatly appreciated
<lotuspsychje> kanupatar: maybe the ##networking guys might help you on that
<lotuspsychje> theonlyjb: check your additional drivers section, to see wich grafix driver is active
<theonlyjb> how exctly do I get to that
<lotuspsychje> theonlyjb: did you install ubuntu with internet cable on and updates during install?
<theonlyjb> it was done wireless but yes installed extra updates during install
<lotuspsychje> theonlyjb: press dash icon at left up corner and find the hardware icon: additional drivers
<theonlyjb> ok not sure if this is it but went into system software &updates and additional drivers if it is there is nothing in there
<lotuspsychje> theonlyjb: ok, what kind of grafix card do you have?
<lotuspsychje> theonlyjb: you can check from terminal: lshw -C video checl also wich driver= is loaded
<theonlyjb> not exactly sure is there away to check that? there is another place in details it says graphics and this Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.4, 128 bits)
<theonlyjb> oh one sec ill check
<theonlyjb> hmmm that command dont seem to be working is it wrote out lshw -C video checl?
<lotuspsychje> theonlyjb: lshw -C video
<Oog> rsyslog simple questiona bout conf - news.notice			-/var/log/news/news.notice
<Oog> what is with the '-' at the beginning of the path? that seems new from the last version of ubutnu 13.xx something i used
<Novice201y> Hello. What graphic card that works fully under Linux is strongest in 3D games?
<Oog> how do i install https://launchpad.net/run-one
<hateball> Novice201y: Anything recent by nVidia
<Novice201y> hateball: What about drivers? Are they open source?
<hateball> Novice201y: Well, you can use the open source drivers, but it is likely you will need to use nvidias binary driver for best performance
<OerHeks> !info run-one
<hateball> Novice201y: and if you intend to play games from steam, usually binary driver is the only thing supported
<ubottu> run-one (source: run-one): run just one instance of a command and its args at a time. In component main, is optional. Version 1.17-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<OerHeks> usefull for cronjobs, says synaptic
<hateball> Novice201y: I use a 770gtx and it is flawless. If you get a 9xx series card the binary driver in 14.x has no support so you'd have to install it manually from nvidia
<OerHeks> Oog, see http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/02/introducing-run-one-and-run-this-one.html cron doesn't check that the previous execution of that same job completed first -- and that can cause big trouble. run-one does.
<Oog> yeah i couldnt figure out how to install but then i seemed to have installed it and noticed... anyway i think it is installed now
<Novice201y> hateball: Thank You
<Novice201y> hateball: And is there any other good platform for games on Linux than Steam?
<Novice201y> hateball: Oh, GOG is also.
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Novice201y
<ubottu> Novice201y: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | Novice201y
<ubottu> Novice201y: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Novice201y> lotuspsychje: Should be enough ;) Thanks
<catacost> Hello, when I assign myself a static ip address (and reserve it on my router) I get massive packet loss and the lan becomes unresponsibe, (94% loss) every now and then i can get a ping through to the router.
<imli> Hello guys, i have this problem
<imli> http://askubuntu.com/questions/551326/cant-use-double-finger-scrolling-on-ubuntu-14-04-1
<imli> can someone help me please?
<imli> anyone?
<neurosis-> catacost assigning your self a ip and reserving one on your router? i just do the reserve on my router
<tbrown2014tb> can anyone tell me if there is a better music player on Ubuntu
<somsip> catacost: or make the DHCP pool start at, say x.x.x.10 and, make the static x.x.x.9
<imli> audacious
<l0rdn1x> tbrown2014tb, http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/linux-music-player-group-test
<imli> I can't use double-finger scrolling on ubuntu. can someone help me?
<imli> anyone that can help me with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/551326/cant-use-double-finger-scrolling-on-ubuntu-14-04-1
<l0rdn1x> imli, goto your settings under mouse and touchpad and make sure that two finger scrolling is enabled.
<imli> <l0rdn1x> already tried. There is no option available
<catacost> thanks neurosis- and somsip
<somsip> imli: see the sidebar as there is a related question. On the sidebar to that question is another related question with other hints. I have no idea personally
<imli> somsip, i've posted here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/551326/cant-use-double-finger-scrolling-on-ubuntu-14-04-1
<somsip> imli: I know. You've posted it three times
<imli> somsip, i can use double-finger scrolling on ubuntu 14.10
<somsip> imli: I have no idea personally. Try reading the related questions on stackoverflow as I suggested
<neurosis-> double-finger scrolling is for a mac right
<imli> somsip, i've been reading for two days i guess and haven't found a slution yet
<tbrown2014tb> imli: Thanks that what I was looking for :)
<somsip> imli: I have no idea personally. I cannot help
<imli> neurosis, yes
<imli> somsip, thanks
<neurosis-> "-)
<imli> I think my hardware is latest :/
<anupam> jazz
<imli> anupam: rock
<neurosis-> metal
<anupam> can someone tell me how to use irc
<niLuvU> hi
<somsip> anupam: http://www.ircbeginner.com/
<neurosis-> anupam YouTube can help
<somsip> anupam: actually, that's a really bad link. My mistake
<Rohan_14> the unicorn update has some bug when i suspend os after again returning from suspended state sometimes my keybord does not works
<somsip> anupam: better - http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html
<anupam> okay thanx
<neurosis-> somsip is on top of it lol
<nucleotec> ciao
<niLuvU> anupam: Bhopal Gas Tragedy's movie is going to be a hit, what do you think ?
<somsip> !ot | neurosis-
<ubottu> neurosis-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> !ot | niLuvU
<ubottu> niLuvU: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> neurosis-: wrong person
<niLuvU> ubottu: Lol
<niLuvU> somsip: how do you do
<niLuvU> ubottu: vrms
<anupam> can I implement the logic of multicasting on my own system(ubuntu 14.10)?
<neurosis-> its cool somsip
<anupam> niLuvU: sorry , but it's a off topic question
<elsdrm> hi
<niLuvU> anupam: cmon man
<niLuvU> elsdrm: sup
<elsdrm> If G is abelian, then G is measurable.
<murlidhar> can anyone help me install http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=telegram-qt.git
<murlidhar> i have empathy installed
<murlidhar> Qt-based Telegram Connection Manager for KDE Telepathy
<murlidhar> can that be installed on empathy ? cuz empathy uses telepathy
<blackyboy> Hi, My ubuntu production vm got one problem, It's not getting inside my VM username and password are right, Issue was when everr i login its getting kick out from login.
<hyde> umm... how can I troubleshoot starting of services from command line? I am trying to get nodm to start at boot. it doesn't, but I can't find any logs about it anywhere.
<dj> hy, hw du i download music using Ubuntu
<hyde> sudo /etc/rc`runlevel | cut -d' ' -f2`.d/*nodm start
<hyde> that starts it from command line
<hyde> (expands to: sudo /etc/rc2.d/S30nodm start)
<hyde> I suspect this is some kind upstart/systemd thing... anybody around to point me in the right direction?
<OerHeks> dj, download music? depends on the source i guess
<dj> oh...OerHeks
<OerHeks> hyde, maybe answer #2 applies to you too http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/88141/nodm-not-working-on-bootup
<hyde> OerHeks: let's see....
<hyde> yes!
<hyde> thank you very many :)
<OerHeks> hyde why do you wat a xscreen at boot any way?
<hyde> OerHeks: full screen app
<hyde> "kiosk" type thing, I suppose you could say
<OerHeks> oke, i see
<hyde> and only touch screen etc
<hyde> I think there are better linuxes for the purpose, but it just makes things so much easier, when you can run the exact same OS both on the target device and development VM
<hyde> so when the device has the resources, dev convenience trumps keeping things lean&mean.
<seedlink> can anyone tell me how to install gnome on ubuntu14.04 server?
<seedlink> I run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<seedlink> my VGA card is
<seedlink> NVIDIA GF119 NVS 315
<hyde> apt-get install gnome-desktop
<hyde> or something like that
<hyde> if you mean gnome3
<seedlink> yes
<seedlink> I have tried this
<seedlink> but after I login I got a black screen
<hyde> try adding apt-get install gdm
<hyde> (gnome display manager)
<seedlink> should I install the correct graphic card driver?
<hyde> and if that doesn't help or is already installed, try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<hyde> seedlink: ah, maybe
<hyde> or rather, definitely. have you installed xorg?
<seedlink> yes
<seedlink> I have installed xorg and gdm
<somsip> seedlink: it should be pulled in as a dependency. Check /var/log/apt/history.log to see what has been installed. But a login manager will setup X to autostart correctly, as hyde said
<seedlink> and I also the ubuntu-desktop
<hyde> dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-*
<hyde>  might be enlightening. or not.
<seedlink> yes the X is automatically start, but I can only see the mouse icon
<seedlink> nothing else
<seedlink> let me try dpkg -l command
<hyde> ubuntu-desktop is alternative to gnome-desktop (or lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop...) you can have many but you probably want just the one you want to use
<hyde> ok, if you see mouse cursor, I think it means you ahve the drivers etc
<beware> so, it seems "reboot" run from a crontab entry does not work
<seedlink> yes
<seedlink> reboot does not work
<beware> while a test command (date >> file) has been run
<beware> how do i reboot a system from a crontab
<hyde> beware: try: whoami >> file
<hyde> to see quickly see which user it is really running as
<hyde> if not root, then that would explain why it doesn't work...
<beware> ok, i can add that
<hyde> beware: easy solution: add it to root user's crontab...
<beware> ok, no, it's running as root.
<beware> yes, thats what i am doing
<beware> i already confirmed, it runs as root
<hyde> you could also try thei shutdown command (-r switch to reboot)
<beware> yes, i thought of that
<hyde> maybe reboot has some funny safeguards or something, and refuses to work from crontab... sounds unlikely but if it doesn't work... :)
<znc-> hey, I try to compile a 2.6.5 kernel
<beware> ok, theory: reboot is not in the PATH at the time
<znc-> but make config gives me this error /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/bits/local_lim.h:39:26: fatal error: linux/limits.h: No such file and so on
<hyde> beware: /sbin/reboot then, yes, sounds plausible theory :)
<hyde> or /usr/sbn/reboot
<hyde> which ever
<znc-> headers are installed, has it changed, havent got /usr/include/linux folder hmm
<ash`> beware: why do you want a system reboot via cron? :S
<beware> because a service (mail server) randomly stops working, iirc, and this is the lazy solution
<beware> it may be running out of some resource
<beware> alternative explanation: rebooting it when not during office hours.
<ash`> kk. I'm not going to try argue your point i was curious :P
<ash`> I would suggest the long winded log viewing and all that
<beware> :)
<ash`> but clearly you're doing the lazy way for a reason ;)
<beware> i did but no immediate things jumped out.
<beware> yes
<ash`> What sort of mail server problems btw?
<beware> the web mail can't log in to the imap backend anymore, and i can't find a reason why
<beware> it just says it can't connect, or login
<beware> that said, i suddenly think of a potential reaso.
<beware> reason
<beware> theory: user failed to login. fail2ban kicks in (or so)
<ash`> hm, i'm not *too* familiar with fail2ban though I can only assume it sticks an IP into the DROP chain for iptables
<beware> yes
<ash`> SO I guess you've obviously checked iptables and so so :S
<somsip> beware: /var/log/fail2ban.log too
<beware> ok
<beware> nothing
<softiger> hi
<softiger> can anyone here me?
<znc-> hmm
<thyri0n> no, but i can there you
<znc-> softiger yes
<thyri0n> :p
<SkyRocknRoll> softiger, no no audible.. Make noise little louder
<softiger> this is my first time
<oquidave> hello, I would like to do port forward for mail traffic from the gateway server (41.190.136.248) to the LAN Mail server (192.168.1.251). How do I do that using iptables firewall rules. I've tried this , but it has failed iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 25 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<SkyRocknRoll> softiger, then welcome to irc and #ubuntu channel
<softiger> <oquidave>, why not use ufw?
<oquidave> softiger: does ufw allow port forwarding?
<znc-> hmm
<znc-> hmm dont got the folder /usr/include/linux headers are installed
<streulma> someone running Ubuntu on a HP here?
<streulma> How is that with thermal?
<Luyin> streulma: what's your question?
<streulma> is the HP fan cotrolled by Bios ?
<streulma> Luyin, at low speed he is running irregulary
<Luyin> streulma: afaik you can set this in the bios
<streulma> I can't control by fan control script
<streulma> Luyin, I have no advanced options
<White_Cat> On an ubuntu server I achieve this by using "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i venet0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8069" and then "sudo iptables-save"
<White_Cat> However on reboot this setting is lost. How can I have it so that this is applied on each reboot? I also have ufw installed on this server.
<ThoMe> hiho
<ThoMe> i would like change the startup language, its german, how i can change this to english?
<ThoMe> in /etc/default/locale i haveLANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<Luyin> ThoMe: settings → language selection
<ThoMe> Luyin: have only console.
<ThoMe> Luyin: how i can change that in my console?
<kevindf_> If you have the following network address: 192.168.1.0/24 as Class C address and you need 9 subnets from tesame size (classfull) you would need 192.168.1.0/28 if i'm correct?
<Luyin> ThoMe: puh, let me think a mom
<ThoMe> Luyin: is a virtuelle mashine, because we have no X.
<ash`> White_Cat: you can restore your rule on boot by making use of /etc/network/if-pre-up.d
<ash`> a directory where you throw a shell make it executable
<ash`> and then restore your rules using that
<ash`> something like this might get you started: http://pastebin.com/J6UbFzwx
<pam> Does anyone know of a program I can use to batch encode avis to mp4s?
<cfhowlett> pam, avconv
<itara> hi
<UK_Spikey> hi:)
<ypasmk> hey all … I have an issue … I have a service with name myservice and I can lunch it with service myservice start and all normal things .. but this service does not exist in /etc/init.d/ directory … any idea why?
<znc-> now I miss the following /usr/include/sys/types.h
<Rory> I've got a list of filenames in a text file, the actual files are scattered across the filesystem. I wish to use add them all to a tar directory. I'm using the following command, and getting the following error...
<Rory> for filename in `cat filenames.txt`; do locate $filename | xargs tar cvf order_files.tar.gz; done
<Rory> [repeated for each file] tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<ash`> Rory: man tar - do you not need -A or -r ?
<Rory> oh yeah I missed the -r because it's still only 9am
<Rory> thanks ash
<nagaraj> hi
<sacarlson1> is there a method to open more than one image viewer from the command line like xdg-open imag1.jpg ; xdg-open image2.jpg ; xdg-open imag3.jpg ;   seems only the last one is left open
<Rory> Turns out gnu tar has a -T option which reads a list of filenames
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: all stay open here
<kavan> hello people, I'm trying to understand how tarballs work and what dis/advantages they have compared to .deb. I understand that they are compiled code and can be executed, some even have installers. Sombody interested in a little chat?
<sacarlson1> EriC^^  oh from my scipt I tried with and without & and leaves me with one.  let me try just as I showed you
<sacarlson1> EriC^^  no for me that method only opens the last with eye of mate
<sacarlson1> unless the others are hiding
<HerroWorlds> so i derpppeddd
<HerroWorlds> what is the directory with the programs that auto start at launch?
<HerroWorlds> its like bleh init
<Ben64> uh, explain what you did
<theadmin> HerroWorlds: /etc/init/?
<HerroWorlds> theadmin: I <3 u
<theadmin> HerroWorlds: Or /etc/init.d/ perhaps.
<theadmin> HerroWorlds: Depends on what init system the script is written for.
<HerroWorlds>  /etc/init/ was exactly what i was looking for
<HerroWorlds> ty
<HerroWorlds> :-D
<lizhibo> hi
<imli> lizhibo: hi
<lizhibo> .....
<imli> ?
<imli> Hey, anyone can help me with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/551326/cant-use-double-finger-scrolling-on-ubuntu-14-04-1?noredirect=1#comment755673_551326
<imli> I can't use double-finger scrolling on ubuntu 14.04.1
<imli> anyone?
<imli> y
<sacarlson1> my solution for my last problem is to use  eog image.jpg &  eog imag2.jpg &  not sure why eye of mate can't open more than ones at the same time
<imli> Hello
<mzanetti> anyone around that has ubuntu running on a beaglebone black and working Qt5 with QtQuick2?
<christian_> hello i have the following problem my software-center doesn't start anymore and i have no idea what the prooblem is
<oquidave> hello can someone help with firewall issues. am trying to do port forwarding like >>sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -j DNAT -d 41.190.136.246 -p tcp --dport 25 --to 192.168.1.251
<Rory> christian_: if you run sofware-center from a terminal, what output do you get?
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<christian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9119193/
<christian_> here
<Rory> Looks like there might be some sort of bug. There's a workaround here, but it's a little hacky: http://askubuntu.com/questions/485022/software-center-not-opening-keyerror-countrycode
<Rory> christian_: Do you have a country/language/timezone etc set in your regional and language settings
<mhabibi> Dovecot doesn't get any email. The end of mail.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9119224/
<christian_> rory whre can i check this?
<llutz> mhabibi: check line 21 of your paste, make sure "habibi@roboeq.ir" is a valid account on your machine and your postfix is configured to accept mails for it
<mhabibi> @llutz I'm sure. I have user:habibi in my server.
<christian_> anyone?
<tech2_> Hi all, since upgrading to 14.10 on my Jenkins box I keep getting apparmor issues preventing some of my lxc (libvirt) containers from starting. I have no idea here where to even start (other than staring at /var/log/kern.log and wondering what the audit entries actually _mean_). How do I approach this?
<liuxg> what is the best screen recording software on Ubuntu?
<theadmin> !best
<theadmin> Uh.
<theadmin> liuxg: There's no "best" anything, just try them out and see what you like most. I myself like Kazam.
<DJones> !screencast | Not sure about best, but there's a few mentioned in the bots links,
<ubottu> Not sure about best, but there's a few mentioned in the bots links,: Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<popey> liuxg: I'd certainly try kazam and vokoscreen.
<liuxg> popey, theadmin, thanks. vokoscreen seems not working after I press "start"
 * popey tries also
<theadmin> liuxg: I never tried that one, so I don't know what the problem might be, sorry
<popey> yup, broken here too
 * popey looks for a bug
<liuxg> theadmin, kazam seems having some background noise. is there any way to make it better?
<theadmin> liuxg: Hm, I never encountered that either... Sure it's not just your mic?
<popey> aha! got it working
<liuxg> theadmin, sure, it is my mic.
<popey> liuxg: in the video tab in vokoscreen change video codec to libx264, works then.
<liuxg> popey, how did get it working?
<popey> mine had mpeg4 and that didnt work
<liuxg> popey, yes, it works. thanks
<popey> np
<liuxg> popey, are there any hotkeys to start and stop. I do not want to record the "stop"
<Praash> This is the second time in a row when a normal software update has broken my graphical desktop, and where reinstalling video drivers fixes the problem
<Ben64> Praash: what video drivers, and how did you install them
<Praash> Ben64: NVIDIA 343.22, binary drivers, manual installation
<Ben64> well theres your problem
<Ben64> manual installations are not supported, not recommended, and break every kernel update
<Praash> Oh, that's a pity
<Ben64> nvidia drivers are in the default repositories, or if you must have the newest ones, there are PPAs
<Praash> I tried using the repo drivers, but they didn't seem to install 32-bit libraries in order to let steam work
<Ben64> steam does work
<Praash> for me it said that GLX isn't using direct
<Praash> rendering
<Praash> well I'll try installing official repo drivers and see if they work
<Ben64> Praash: you need to uninstall the ones you have now
<jacco> hi all
<jacco> got a problem in installing Ubuntu in a crypted setup
<jacco> I want to encrypt the whole HDD but the /boot partition
<jacco> well
<jacco> it looks like the installer option doesn't suite my need
<jacco> *needs
<ZerOlegend> use the manual partitioning
<ZerOlegend> set the ones you want as encrypted volumes
<jacco> all I want is to have LVM partitions under a LUKS setup
<jacco> but the GUI in the installer isn't smart enough to let me do this
<ZerOlegend> did you select to do it manually in the installer
<jacco> manual partitioning
<jacco> the real problem is different though
<ZerOlegend> then i cannot help sorry
<ZerOlegend> something I have not done
<popey> why do you want to encrypt /boot?
<jacco> I don't want to encrypt /boot, didn't said that
<jacco> well, I tried to manually run cryptsetup and LVM tools before running the GUI installer
<jacco> first problem is, I'm stuck with a strange cryptsetup error
<jacco> I partitioned my disk to have a primary /boot partition, then a logical volume and an unformatted partition on it (using all remaining disk space)
<jacco> running crypsetup -v -c serpent-xts -h sha1 -s 512 -i 1000 ---use-urandom -y luksFormat /dev/sda5, i got errors
<jacco> output on terminal says: device-mapper: reload ioctl on  failed: Invalid argument Failed to open temporary keystore device. device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-8641 failed: No such device or address
<jacco> last one is printed more than once
<saki`> hey all
<jacco> hi
<saki`> hey jacco
<jacco> also, tail of dmesg: device-mapper: table: 252:0: crypt: IV mechanism required [ 3801.010245] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<jacco> am I doing something wrong here?
<jacco> should I ask somewhere else?
<hateball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jacco> I don't feel ignored, just don't want to bother wrong people instead...
<ZerOlegend> it is also 5:30am here
<Vladimirski> i have setup mediawiki and now I want to setup joomla with the wiki, do i install it on the server or is it just a plugin on firefox or something?
<jacco> well, official pages don't have much of this problem
<ZerOlegend> sounds like a program issue or a device issue not something directly relating to ubuntu
<ZerOlegend> did you try to google the error message?
<ZerOlegend> sometimes that gets me started on fixing a problem
<jacco> I googled the error, but all I was able to find is a past issue with Ubuntu and cryptsetup relating to passing -s (--key-size) to the command
<jacco> but nothing really helpful
<Kartagis> Vladimirski: you have to install it
<jacco> also, didn't mentioned that I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 64 bit
<jacco> using the official ISO image ofc
<christian_> am i being hacked or sth?
<Kartagis> what is the minimum I need to create a samba share?
<christian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9121515/
<christian_> do i need to worry?
<ZerOlegend> no
<ZerOlegend> those are local addresses
<ZerOlegend> from your own network
<ZerOlegend> src is the source IP
<ZerOlegend> dst is the destination where that packet is going
<ThoMe> hiho
<ZerOlegend> hi
<ThoMe> have a message when i my system boot
<ThoMe> The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not presen
<ThoMe> i use crypted partition.
<ThoMe> can i disable this message?
<ZerOlegend> sorry can't help you on that one i guess i should mess with encrypted volumes to help
<Azzi> hello everyone
<ZerOlegend> hi Azzi
<Azzi> I'm currently following an introduction course to Linux, but I'm stuck with the assignments. Is it ok if I ask a few questions here?
<OerHeks> Azzi, ubuntu support only, we don't do your homework
<Guest-1648> hmm?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<Azzi> OerHeks: I'm not asking you guys to do my homework (It's not really homework anyways. I don't have to hand it in or anything) just have a few questions about how stuff works.
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<k1l_> Azzi: ask here if its specific technical ubuntu issues. if its general linux chatter better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<Shadow_aok> hi
<Azzi> k1l_: Thanks for the #ubuntu-offtopic suggestion! I'll go there :) I can't talk in ##linux though :(
<Shadow_aok> i have an old computer running quantal (no up-to-date) and i can't find any mirror having anything for it (even archive.ubuntu.com)
<Shadow_aok> i'd like to upgrade it but i need a working sources.list
<OerHeks> Azzi, maybe you need to register your nickname?
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l_> Shadow_aok: because that ist just plain dumb to run a EOL version. you need to upgrade asap
<Shadow_aok> found it on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Shadow_aok> that's what i want to do
<OerHeks> * due to spammers, you know
<k1l_> Shadow_aok: that means running the upgrade to 13.04 , then to 13.10 then to 14.04 or just reinstall 14.04 since that might be faster
<Shadow_aok> indeed
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | Shadow_aok
<ubottu> Shadow_aok: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest84855> use 12.04
<k1l_> Guest84855: 12.04 still got support. so that is not a issue
<Shadow_aok> nah, it's a desktop, i don't really care, i can reinstall it
<k1l_> Shadow_aok: yes, that might be just faster. and for the future  stay on the LTS if you dont want to upgrade all 6 months
<Shadow_aok> all our computer and server are on lts, i just got this one back from outside
<Shadow_aok> it's a special case
<Guest84855> reinstall lts
<cool_boy> I am using a wifi network in my laptop , I have PC after two rooms, in that room signal is very weak, is there a way to boost network's wifi signal through my laptop so it be stronger in other room? I am using ubuntu.
<greydawg> if you would please elaborate it
<greydawg> @coolboy
<greydawg> are you the admin?
<greydawg> for that wifi dude @cool_boy
<ubuntuser13> cool_boy:use your laptop's wifi as wifi hotspot.
<greydawg> @ubuntuser that might be a cool idea but can you share a connection when you are already using the internet via wifi
<ubuntuser13> greydawg: i think yes
<k1l_> nope
<TimeVirus> hello all
<ubuntuser13> cool_boy: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/
<cool_boy> greydawg: yes I am
<danielalbornoz> hello everyone, I'm having some problems connecting to a vpn via openvpn. When I connect it replaces the DNS settings on my pc and I can access to almost any site except for the sites in the vpn. I'm on ubuntu 12.04
<TimeVirus> k1l - I am running from my external now just after the use of my "Boot-Repair-Disk" had to take the internal off boot options in BIOS but my dance worked
<cool_boy> ubuntuser13: I was trying that but to start hotspot it said to disconnect wi-fi, I am connected with internet through wi-fi
<k1l_> cool_boy: that is not working.
<k1l_> cool_boy: you cant use your wifi and be a AP at same time
<ubuntuser13> coo_boy: ok  sorry for this suggestion.
<cool_boy> k1l_: yes thats the issue
<greydawg> :)
<cool_boy> ubuntuser13: np, thanks :)
<greydawg> happy to help
<greydawg> look you should try to contact the admin of the wifi
<cool_boy> greydawg: I am admin :)
<cool_boy> thing is wifi is in other house, and I am using internet in other house
<cool_boy> :s
<greydawg> cool_boy: why don't you try to amplify the frequency
<greydawg> what is the frequency dude?
<k1l_> cool_boy: well, get a wifi  range extender. costs about 20€
<greydawg> k1l_: dude that sounds extravagent?
<cool_boy> greydawg: how to check ?
<greydawg> on your box?
<cool_boy> k1l_: I have asked another installation but they are taking one or two days in come to install
<cool_boy> greydawg: no it isn't
<greydawg> ok check this http://www.wikihow.com/Boost-a-Router-Signal
<greydawg> maybe it'll help
<cool_boy> greydawg: thanks, gonna try it
<greydawg> (y)
<greydawg> :)
<feisar> can anyone explain what the isw_system entries are in /dev/mapper?
<feisar> I have a strange issue where a failed disk on an on board hardware raid card causes Ubuntu to complain about a missing /boot partition
<ubuntuser13> cool_boy:http://askubuntu.com/questions/318973/how-do-i-create-a-wifi-hotspot-sharing-wireless-internet-connection-single-adap
<tech2> Hi all, since upgrading to 14.10 on my Jenkins box I keep getting apparmor issues preventing some of my lxc (libvirt) containers from starting. I have no idea here where to even start (other than staring at /var/log/kern.log and wondering what the audit entries actually _mean_). How do I approach this?
<TimeVirus> back
<TimeVirus> Hello hello hello is there anybody out there?
<EarncJL> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. alejandro qassim askhader_ sins- OffbeatAdam ShadowStruck aliensbrah Darkvapour Ricardus lickalott bt6 Dave2 jerematic svennp Zerant om26er alph ZeXx86 Orphis Exagone313 garnus thomas neoark Mr_Sheesh chrome0_ zeitue gonyere Relaed coolcat yan somsip nrdb schlitzer m1dnight_ rivarun Raven67854 damian MichaelC Kins pnielsen NiTeMaRe rich- 
<EarncJL> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. T0rch doc321R captain_fixerpc1 daveX7 gazzerh mumixam Zaitzev willwh rberg_ Jake0720 Massengrab MY123 sui rypervenche finnrobi lapion themill _Druid_ ayan klew guimaluf chadi weltzooo Blaster Kromaz Klumben ImQ009 ManikM mormot iovb senkku cschneid pesari DURgod Riddell celsion germanstudent NanoArro1 Xiti Peterman jhutchins AceLan OmnIcK
<EarncJL> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. vmeson dnovosel AzureX Kitar|st troy_cambridge Defaultti Rovanion superspring _4ls cprofitt uwishuno edude03 andyfied Spleeze LMNOP icedp betsy_S hateball Sagitt prawnsalad howlymowly dougl Daemoen_ boypussy spii Agent_Smith_BR badon Damier- LordFoobar cnap SuperLag tedg triste spekje sokoll z0ran guig33k enchilado frdmn Fusl zaspire White_
<EarncJL> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. eam edegaru erikj drkfdr AlanBell Phaiax th3_mol3 badass adan0s Phillies apb1963 marti_000_ mic_e crossmanith DLange Tajha Senix Styrbjorn funkyHat deciph3r ash` Kardos Notgoeo_ JamJar nikita freakcom ferbombo linagee gardar ubunfu adhocadhoc zonetti dfcnvt mozzarella Dav|d mistawright Walex jhc76 As4xk xiaopi[z] dee-vee Kamilion SleePyâ€
<EarncJL> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. mjulian madorn devunt cmastudios RickyB98 spellegrom Joschii Fanthomas90 Stu|[A] Sway Mellett68 MeltedLux otto AciD` morphis Jguy nicholasalipaz lordbachus Guest99250 dj john-mcaleely thermoman dimitrios__ Seveas bhldev Ahnberg roentgen edong23 lumia900 jhns mahanth K1rk muh2000 dweez DefectiveUser_ M3mphiZ mudo fidel_ jrunning_ aewing_ hotsa
<EarncJL> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. gkraggel junkie b3rz3rk3r_ EluctariLLC_ mgolisch Whiskey FrenchToasts carlgo11 Anom01y only_you MMukherjee raub Jordan_U pdrakeweb sacarlson1 Guest83238 mihait rOss^64 YeahRight Serowe secmob masen xug vgezer Elimin8er phiwo_ zymurgy mindstorm Avihay _krux stijnvbrande TweakTaberson BKuhl Noskcaj euphoria source47 SparkDog lucid1 sonne Nyoom 
<EarncJL> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. happosade soee fishsponge_ Darkwing_ MultiColourPixel Xliinee maveriz Happzz sburjan deanrock terrasapien utfans05 tirengarfio bicranial lewq atrx PaniKapitanZbik robertknight EmsY Olivier rww Buzzer getup mr_clark mk3548208 lsv WizBright ryu91835 Arbition jnoob22 trvz Marqin anon3774 vitimiti spinza Monotoko_ MohammadAG Jake ribasushi prop395â
<daftykins> !ask | TimeVirus
<unopaste> EarncJL you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ubottu> TimeVirus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dOktpC> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. astra05 EluctariLLC_ tej_ obideuce Timon_Crazy deanrock andatche P77CAAUFY busch Neo31 GitNick meganerd blindsight brianblaze420 dkessel lachesis Church kirkland Jillybean jtruckz_ lhdv _krux Jaddie Symmetri1 JZTech101 someone DFeniks cprofitt marklite lsv llakey Fleetflame LeMike alph jtrucks SWAT mist edude03 x42 Humbedooh TheNumb tyteen4a0
<dOktpC> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Jettis brainyron robairt MrAlexanB rimd2r liuxg viddy silverf0x edwardly dzragon Vampire0_ quatrox finnrobi Nubville FameWolf Praash gamingrobot masen Styrbjorn markovh mneptok lvh josmala EarncJL pmcgowan lipsinV2 Swish jnhghy lokote_jones rwsq1 _ruben_ mavensk shath med_ Fogest anon3774 sovern crossmanith brent BGL Seveas vmeson duplex 
<dOktpC> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Riku-san blaaa themattbeballin tarkus xMopxShell Mathisen yena barbababa daynaskully jamestunnicliffe ozamiatin mhh nuclearbob iarp_ danielalbornoz blaatmeister warfaren Glasseater funkyHat trapni White_Light Shaun mray_ Scorpion3de DF3D2 cn28h techkudu triston drkokandy mhall119 dino82 MrZodiac utack oholiab Bryanstein WildSoft jvrbanac ribasushi 
<dOktpC> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. rikut pam jensj ki7mt uwishuno weltall samfty nrdb ipbms scriminal away ypasmk Nothing4You Lunario Sunstream pa grepory gde33 Din_Weasel Damier- gniourf SharkMa-san Sedated alejandro zaspire MeltedLux Rory nicholasalipaz export Hobbyboy APLU rotzbub CyberJacob|Away icedp DURgod yaiza lilstevie dw1 JayJ Thubo pesari d10x SupaYoshi ubottuâ€
<dOktpC> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. glebihan_ dewno_ jhutchins codedwar hL1sxa Refresh isene JonathanD GWild redrumsir_ troy_cambridge PCatinean aewing_ derFlo binni1 tpe bytecounter bobo69 g00fy Avihay yocapybara dwar Messenger_bird Internet13 alza luchibobra MrQuist darronf__ dougl nullsign Sp00ky_ O00O bubo Artpicre T0rch tdn zzzgeoffb Fudge XDS2010_ squig mydog2 devunt Ky
<T0rch> Hey
<HTYamfyNCp> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Riku-san senkku navik kalz dwar reeed nisstyre Bnaya Noskcaj m477_ HEROnymous mephisto lickalott FrenchToasts deus___ liuxg fraggle_ dan64 og01 cn28h ChkDigit rimd2r nuclearbob vahl chrome0_ IceMonkey chillpill_ wolsen As4xk Messenger_bird jmad980 EugeneBandit Weegee mudo arlen betsy_S Alexandro shuman halothe23 SebastianFlyte yecril71pl DefectiveUser Riku-VPS ferbombo ZerOlegend Xe bastidrazor _NiC PCatinean spekje
<HTYamfyNCp> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. mlms13 aljosa AceLan sross07 prawnsalad kyle__ ubuntuaddicted kdox Notgoeo_ ToBeFree rosseaux diegoaguilar nya hguux_ johnlage vladgh tekk darronf__ percY-work plustwo l1ght sab3r only_the_bear zcv ThoMe ccb056 xar- ronin rodsmith hotsatellite Frodo128 viic ivaldi eblip paskl jtlap sayakb plagerism1 MrZodiac SleePy an0nmat1r gbence v
<HTYamfyNCp> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Christian_Qs cale250 alejandro jrib DJones Liam` TimeVirus zymurgy webbyz DEADB33F krisd Andrej_ TheNumb Church ariscop Tzunamii Nukien grkblood robher Kromaz mk3548208 Sway surfdue c_smith triste henkkus jweez K1rk CameronM sharky herb greenmon [Tristan] Amoz Steve_Jobs ztane lpsmith xiaopi[z] Techedemic babilen pipi- NDPTAL85 jpent
<HTYamfyNCp> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Rallias Darryl_ Klumben pam Drone` Overflip mikau Superdawg rwp pet2001 LongCatTH nwp yeats NanoArro1 SgtMurder fatih Pumpkin- Alina-malina lhdv robcsi sacarlson1 Zesty_ axisys schoenemann andyfied ManikM Naive brianblaze420 jesk ferret_ linux_noob_buntu Senix pdcmoreira pesari {pack3t_phant0m} hackeron_ happosade cybrhuman octanium bitnum
<HTYamfyNCp> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. TamCore Sean_Wang SuperLag sovern Yukinotteru vidplace7 glebihan_ gentry1 Logan_ levifig Squarepy Timon_Crazy popey andygraybeal rbanffy madorn ben_alman xatr0z y0wza typ_ peterrooney EmsY AxForest alex_402 hyde jeffisabelle altcp kermit yalie__ mfa298 ggherdov enchilado magicflakes sabun Okaria mavensk dhruvasagar edude03 ubuntulog2 rax-â
<HTYamfyNCp> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. BlueSapphire drswap jrunning_ yeticry murosai_ gycklarn rrerolle Mony donta dtigue faugusztin techkudu spookley mg__ arif-ali Willis mz|` shath awktion QualityAddict antons_ sipior PrincessAuv three18ti swair mgorbach rcampbel3 Dynamit foogle JonathanD yena howlymowly Pwnna XDS2010_ plambwk venkat_330 Aerides blake_r jvbrug pGTgxj spearh
<unopaste> HTYamfyNCp you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<SrTkLn> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Ahnberg klaas lumia900 phillips1012 fatih willcooke lonix Amoz blommer sdx23 patrick_GER noodle ghostlines _NiC desmond tuxtimo mudo hyde mirka mray_ renatu apofis AndrewMC skelterjohn vox moyam01 ManikM Exagone313 schmidtm jwash Kamilion spii Hawkerz noxs andyt683 AntiSpamMeta ochiottes gac Axton betsy_S LazyO_away Steve_Jobs XDS2010_ Nigh
<SrTkLn> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. rigor789|away Tajha WhiteBlizzard kenny18 pet2001 acer Lildirt|alted superspring nrdb Rory firewyre MrZodiac arenz gavinguo nikita Htbrdd cmastudios smacktalk Happzz din ubuntuaddicted icetea_ NDPTAL85 Jordan_U Asandari liquilidsnake MarioWaza sjelly_ mariorz robher bullicon Fogest anon322 jtruckz_ PrincessAuv MetalGearNinja EluctariLLC_ l1ght Xitiâ€
<SrTkLn> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. mjulian swartulv map niko Pitel_IPEX mahanth michaelni ewook_ someone Scorpion3de akam pcdummy iarp_ akiml Sypher lacop Ornacia Hobbyboy Szuki_ davyHome cYmen_ spawndemonic VASIN_ CosmicB henkkus Arr0way CraftThatBlock nyuszika7h sharky gyre007 TonyL yan FunnyLookinHat bt6 stijnvbrande jmdade Inv1s1ble moondoggy plambwk skasturi circumvent bant
<SrTkLn> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Zachary_DuBois Sunstream Zune gcbirzan swair _ruben_ f00dMonsta rodsmith BlackDex guampa brainyron Bobby_Tables mazertm three18ti Naive d10x ketralnis spinza BLZbubba_ yena designbybeck_ nya daynaskully Mellett68 decanio__ donta adac ValicekB sipior jweez aewing_ Lakii jjcm SharkMa-san HTYamfyNCp bashusr eclipse _quadHelix ashkan |Lord_Zoo| epipe
<SrTkLn> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Red_M Nickeeh Mvdevnull Spleeze Guest45684 daftykins Numline2 MrIlyas avelldiroll kantlivelong mircx1 vahl viddy edegaru Jeruvy ktosiek rivarun wenchma vitimiti blaaa solars mgodzilla zonum mfa298 Alexandro kirin` ToBeFree nodedfree nicksloan liuxg jkerning ubottu om26er jamestunnicliffe raymond reeed dirbaio smethia auscompgeek Arbition roentgen
<SrTkLn> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. redrumsir_ Shapeshifter jsoft noiro B3NJAMIN mavensk DarwinSu1vivor tension83_ lasers llutz pystar89 Cydrobolt m1dnight_ devhost SleePy spekje mydog2 tabris|away panzana` reed Fleetflame Guest83238 soee drswap huhlig dino82 neunon schlitzer DalekSec mormot jnoob22 Schmiel cschneid ZerOlegend Toledo|gone zcv prawnsalad mdh rylinaux SrTkLn syeekick
<SrTkLn> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. mramm2 Argafal DF3D2 Randy_O blindsight askhader_ Mysterytrain CosbySweater bytecounter ghostwalker lsv codedwar icecube45 Sachiru DrManhattan vivid squig Mr_Sheesh zanchoPansa joshskidmore rymate1234 gamingrobot awestin1_ vlovgr EmsY deciph3r slacker_nl mnms__ darken Riddell MMukherjee Rallias g3kk3r DJones bfiller makije laza WinstonSmith lilstevie
<unopaste> SrTkLn you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<m1dnight_> oh jolly
<source47> we got hacked?
<kqAYJDZAxR> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. boypussy hotsatellite nathan_ sins- lipzus badon Riku-VPS ansivirus z0ran Iacobus nopf ObrienDave marti_000_ mikau zamba decoder_ icecube45 Amoz wolsen loki__ Styrbjorn din The_Pugilist isene dash_ nydel jnoob22 jerematic mmoebius tr33m4n geep diegoaguilar shuman dweez Psylo lpmorin Jikan kirkland jpettit Zachary_DuBois mgorbach gueriLLaP
<kqAYJDZAxR> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. digilink anon322 m1dnight_ michaelni esde nya jpds floown dock9 lahwran quadHelix freanux chillpill_ dcmorton Ool dkessel machete Scorpion3de irv docmur Sunstream adante Drone` MetalGearNinja Petazz Kenzi`_ freakcom TMan459 tarzeau gazzerh Xethron mic_e anon4533 celsion Fetch Rallias awallin Pwnna erikj Ampelbein WhiteBlizzard iiska lel
<kqAYJDZAxR> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. DFeniks Jabo_ Karunamon rylinaux Arr0way drkfdr gustav__1 rrerolle GitNick zaspire zlmao levifig norm varikonniemi Wig dx486 kirin` Fudster happosade Daemoen_ menace thirsteh xug stijnvbrande zhengyi rOss^64 DLange ghoti kisuke Plasmastar zsoc MrPPS der0b marklite Pantsu Guest44115 davls82 M3mphiZ jkerning decanio__ yecril71pl ozamiatinâ€
<kqAYJDZAxR> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. emigrant-ntb armenb mybit k1l_ mahanth Jafura smethia RagingComputer rax- luchibobra dwar Spr0cket TomyWork ws2k3 edwardly MY123 hL1sxa zz_`ar|elo` epicfai1-- dan64 aboudreault desmond Bryanstein muh2000 _quadHelix nvdpl codygman swagopopotamus grzegorz ivan`` Sia- TamCore cyt93cs jtrucks gyre007 Argafal Ricardus ChoiKyuSang webbyz euphoriaâ€
<kqAYJDZAxR> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. tekk Netham45 superspring Fogest AceLan Lazuratus Console justin_jnf GWild rtr- kriskropd xar- NCsaba pesari eternnoir llutz dzragon deww daftykins rikkus_ Riddell teaearlgraycold cwarner roo TDJACR donta rymate1234 Thierry76be tyteen4a03 quatrox Yondering ogra_ ShadowStruck adebarbara beware GTB3NW Locke2002 treelol ProfessorKaos64 Schroding
<kqAYJDZAxR> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Maser Varazir stryx` AndrewMC phunyguy mave_ EriC^^ eshlox m4v Riviera julia Senji mguy rwsq1 akke cnj Senix Xano dean Bish lsv NBhosting rypervenche Kennocha SebastianFlyte Ralkkai jrolland-ubuntu tms_ tomaw pngo moparisthebest vivid Jn_Kell vuash moonk bfiller sross07 Ad1 jrunning_ venkat_330 sovern cprofitt setkeh Armegeden melte
<kqAYJDZAxR> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. hguux_ fusa24 jnollette peterrooney jcastro Guest39696 busch blommer zonum utack _gypsy_ selig5 kungenalex mavensk usr13 RickyB98 TrafficMan adan0s vlad_starkov nomad_fr pmcgowan g00fy Osenpai Sachiru Zethrok_ Steve_Jobs t0h Azelphur Tm_T robgraves erro sacarlson1 Kins havingFun mungustas sonne Artpicre faugusztin LordFoobar T0rch jhns [Tristan] skasturi CrazyH shath Muzer edk Mellett68 Stmeter nodedfree climbup Su7_ T
<unopaste> kqAYJDZAxR you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<tech2> Does this kind of idiocy happen frequently here?
<gamingrobot> no just spam bots
<tech2> source47: no, just spambots.
<lmfVrKlO> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Tripwire292 Dav|d Obrit Andrej_ Artpicre kungenalex icecube45 acrocity chadi WilliamDotAT dean blueingress DFeniks skule acer iovb jrib MMukherjee sokoll FunnyLookinHat Styrbjorn Gnurdux TomyWork wilalves MrPPS eric AntiSpamMeta antons_ Nach0z gamingrobot Shapeshifter ssx techkudu skrech Hobby_boy mdoge Nothing4You MrAlexanB CarlFK Dragnslcrâ€
<lmfVrKlO> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Riviera DzAirmaX utack BUSY Zesty_ eshy f|shy warfaren Nukien rotzbub telex IdleOne Ool phunyguy bubo megabit|away blaatmeister potteratt webbyz Darkwing_ Fudster alph postcert Ornacia silentz0r HeyMan7 deus___ wenchma spjt devunt pngo Sachiru malkauns gtx5 cyphase _KaszpiR_ deanrock winem EugeneBandit weltzooo Kenzi`_ justin_jnf guampa alza shuduo emid_ oz0ne cs378 lapion Br|aN ubottu prawnsalad krphop jose batrick Cam
<lmfVrKlO> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. jcastro bladerunner iarp_ aguslr Blaster mephisto L0rD` enchilado dan64 MrQuist P77CAAUFY sui dngr niel rOss^64 toxboi Jguy jvbrug NiTeMaRe sparr Swish tech2 xrickx thewisenerd halothe23 brainproxy chillpill_ Moscherkobold stalaktitas Defaultti lestaty diddledan Relaed Tajha Haswell selig5 kbrosnan dmibrid gac tnli ZerOlegend deavid devh
<lmfVrKlO> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. scimech dx486 machete brodul NastyNaz_ Okaria pnielsen StolenToast trueneu lordbachus lvh pi3_ ITSa341 Kromaz Overflip Armadillos thom4s rcampbel3 Guest18869 Serowe zsoc d3vlin mmoebius arges sarri surfdue screedo phillips1012 mortale Corey lalatenduM fandi sa`tan Humbedooh rypervenche MasterOfDisaster MindSpark kenny18 floown nvdpl smethiaâ
<lmfVrKlO> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. magicflakes timchen119 Laogeodritt uber nathan_ askhader_ Sunstream finlstrm_ saigkill0 jprs giannidalerta PryMaL blake_r pet2001 NightKhaos Pumpkin- zeitue tms_ Anarchic spearhead germanstudent krups Avihay linux_noob_buntu mramm2 Anom01y spookley lachesis xug c_smith meganerd phantomcircuit omlet Ahnberg Kabaka mbalmer mLF mitz dino82 geirha
<BlueSapphire> sometimes
<VHRRfiv> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. nbbsn desmond ecdhe Kabaka T0rch epicfai1-- wadie tizbac rwp away Xano arges vlad_starkov gde33 f00dMonsta Jettis Peterman gogh WildSoft fiyawerx Nach0z dougsko potteratt Obiwantje nanashiRei bubo ollo atrx lord4163 Devels [Tristan] mlocher gonyere Anders_ Sunstream fandi gelos Sedated cebor nwp enyc Namikaze DalekSec cn28h cibs shumacca0001 howlymowly tpe sburjan Jillybean Avihay kcm1700 Guest27924 Landeskog Schmiel selig
<VHRRfiv> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. Vigour sross07 markovh quadHelix magichex kenws pngo NanoArro1 hayer z0ran paulovap jemark Toledo|gone Gurty przemek mgolisch genial brunost Vbitz Rovanion mdh mz|` Anom01y HolyGoat racedo`` Scyte Logan_ Jabo_ sparq lsv intx MasterOfDisaster ximian_ mLF Defaultti cprofitt sorinello maum matjaz ilken Squarepy Internet13 jkerning KING_LEE nrdb dzragon Jguy wizzywoZzy bantone yan hazrpg thirsteh jaapio_ LRgraham jagob petris 
<VHRRfiv> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. wickedpuppy peterpac11 themill pipi- sayakb NaStYdoG FunnyLookinHat Ben64 kokonoula ghost64 thermoman Synchunk tolecnal gpo schlady michaelni Kurko_ qassim jweez bladerunner cmdshftn nullsign Wig hyde Pici exekias_ twoface88 zhongfu Fusl Cybertinus ccb056 KerrangYarAlers allyourcodebase aloril gtx5 Alexia_Death tej_ Ornacia krphop JohnDory ktos
<lmfVrKlO> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. alex_402 nanashiRei typ_ shuman SupaYoshi BKuhl mguy dweez scriptThis murosai_ Haudegen sross07 b3rz3rk3r_ peterpac11 guntbert Sia- roo mlms13 Bercik pystar89 xubun2 noodle DarwinSu1vivor Guest83238 lhdv CatKiller joe75 morphis JB6 RickyB98 konrad_ Pici akurilin KindOne feisar iH8Pickles ToBeFree Jabo_ cmastudios Xiti ash` DarkMantis AciD` Varazir krisd vitimiti Hardolaf jjcm Whiskey Praash epipercepi utfans05 ghoti Su7
<lmfVrKlO> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION. p1l0t captain_fixerpc1 johnlage altcp GWild happosade stetho tej_ sharkz matjaz claude2 Chaser fedora_newb syeekick Extreme Darkvapour Netham45 schlady histo Squarepy climbup Guest-1648 bazhang mirka mitz_ Xliinee jimmy51v_ rohan allyourcodebase Doonz ubuntulog2 sorinello intx shath rsmarshall yorick__ TylerE norm mungustas binni1 tolecnalâ€
<FunnyLookinHat> Script kiddies showing off.
<unopaste> lmfVrKlO you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Darryl_> No, The netbot needs to be taken down.
<TimeVirus> woe~ whats this all about with the flooding!
<vitimiti> Thanks
<Darryl_> Kick spam bots.
<gamingrobot> whats +r do?
<WhiteBlizzard> WTF
<Sachiru> Thanks.
<AciD`> :|
<om26er> why won't you just ban that account or something ?
<Sachiru> What just happened?
<typ_> registered only i think?
<Darryl_> gamingrobot: That means they are the operators :)
<Sachiru> Why not ban by IP?
<daftykins> drama over, move on everybody.
<tech2> gamingrobot: registered users only I think.
<TimeVirus> IP range even maybe
<dw1> cuz they got lots of ips
<daftykins> you're just wasting time discussing it.
<MrQuist> now i wonder
<MrQuist> what does it mean
<MrQuist> NIKO: THIS IS CALLED AN ESCALATION
<eblip> good grief the pwned this channel
<esde> lolololol
<tech2> Anyway, apparmour, how do I work out why 14.10 is preventing my containers starting but 14.04 didn't?
<source47> 14.10 is not stable tech2
<Azelphur> MrQuist: haha, it's a fairly pitiful escalation
<source47> i would use 14.04 :-)
<T0rch> we got hacked ?
<Azelphur> "I can annoy a bunch of people on IRC by making their clients play a sound, ESCALATION, SERIOUS BUSINESS"
<daftykins> T0rch: don't be stupid
<MrQuist> hacked. Yeah......
<tech2> source47: it's not LTS, sure, it should be stable though.
<MrQuist> This is what hacking looks like T0rch :P
<T0rch> where are the OPs of this channel ? i can only see unopaste
<Ben64> T0rch: #ubuntu-ops
<MrQuist> Its over already
<oeuvre> MOON HEALING ESCALATION
<daftykins> T0rch: this is not a relevant topic, move on
<oeuvre> oh wait the spam is OerHeks
<eblip> its not easy to do that
<oeuvre> er, oeuvre
<MrQuist>  /ban oeuvre
<oeuvre> the spam is oeuvre
 * oeuvre cuddles MrQuist and gives him a fresh copy of Windows 95
<MrQuist> I DEMAND ME
<Ben64> get back on topic, people. if you want to discuss troll, i guess you can do so in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<therue> if i want to set up a dual boot for windows7/ubuntu on my ssd, is there anything i need to watch out for? dont defrag the drive, but align the partitions?
<TimeVirus> anyhow - I have this pastebin if any grub guys could take a look - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9122734/
<oeuvre> therue: never defrag an SSD :)
<oeuvre> how big is your SSD?
<therue> 250 gb
<coffnix> LOL
<oeuvre> cool. are you thinking of splitting it in half?
<MrQuist> wouldn't do that.
<MrQuist> Probably breaks some of the chips on the board.
<T0rch> ok, thanks ...
<therue> so far i've used window's disk management and shrunk my drive so the C: has 176.95 gb, and 55.83gb unallocated, and of coruse the 100mb windows bootsector
<daftykins> *boot partition
<oeuvre> okay
<therue> so i'll be installing ubuntu to that unallocated partition
<oeuvre> so you can leave the 56GB unallocated and then run the ubuntu installer
<oeuvre> just be careful and double check when you choose where to install it :D
<therue> i should partition that unallocated into /boot /swap /   /home right?
<daftykins> therue: no need to do so manually, the installer will offer to install alongside Windows just fine.
<oeuvre> ^
<daftykins> therue: do you know if you're using an EFI installation of windows?
<therue> EFI?
<oeuvre> how new is this machien
<therue> windows is already installed
<oeuvre> *machine.
<Neo31> get us some ops to kickass flooders
<therue> relatively new.. built it 1-2 years ago
<daftykins> !efi | therue
<ubottu> therue: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> have a read
<daftykins> you would tend to know if you'd installed 7 via EFI
<coffnix> i use this function on bash script to loop (like a while or for), but my computer crash down :(
<coffnix> loop(){ loop|loop& };loop
<coffnix> :(
<daftykins> coffnix: go ask in #bash then
<oeuvre> freenode has a channel for everything
<TimeVirus> mk well I need to get this on the road
<TimeVirus> bbl
<TimeVirus> y'all have a good'n
<TimeVirus> o/
<therue> ok i don tthink my computer has uefi
<therue> http://www.farstone.com/articles/what-is-uefi.php
<therue> dont see the word in computer management
<daftykins> therue: ok, be sure that ubuntu boots from your flash drive in legacy mode then
<daftykins> and all should be well
<BluesKaj> therue, if you bought after 2010 it most likely is uefi
<daftykins> that makes it capable, it doesn't make the installation EFI.
<daftykins> especially with 7.
<therue> i have to look at the motherboard right?
<therue> to check if it's uefi
<EriC^^> therue: are you in a live usb?
<daftykins> therue: not physically, i'm sure it's legacy.
<therue> no i haven't created it yet
<therue> http://www.servethehome.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/ASUS-UEFI-BIOS-EZ-Mode-XMP-Memory-Profile-Disabled.jpg
<therue> wait i guess i do have UEFI
<therue> 'cuz this is my bios normally
<daftykins> no that just means it's capable of it
<BluesKaj> well, this laptop was/is a uefi , bit I wiped the drive clean of all windows 8.1 partitions and installed W7 and kubuntu in legacy mode
<daftykins> it doesn't mean the OS is installed in EFI mode.
<therue> oh i recently wiped my windows and reinstalled it
<therue> via usb
<therue> so how can i make sure whether my windows was installed in efi mode or not?
<BluesKaj> this lenovo also has what is referred to as a flashback bios option
<daftykins> therue: run cmd as admin and type "bcdedit /enum"
<BluesKaj> open you eufi/bios and check the mode it's running
<BluesKaj> your
<daftykins> that's a bad suggestion, again the mode the OS was installed in does not depend upon settings
<therue> k i ran bcdedi /enum
<therue> dont see any uefi or efi wording
<BluesKaj> well just try running in uefi mode after installing in legacy mode and you'll find out quick enough :)
<OerHeks> its more a ##windows issue
<EriC^^> therue: you could also check the disks management to see if you have a efi/esp partition
<therue> ooh ok
<EriC^^> fat32 about 300mb or so
<therue> ya i checked that
<therue> all the partition... C:\ the main partition for my windows is on c
<therue> it does not say efi or uefi
<therue> :D
<therue> ok nice problem solved
<therue> :D
<therue> k gonna make the ubuntu live cd usb disk now :)
<therue> should i get ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<therue> or ubuntu 14.10?
<daftykins> therue: i'd advise LTS
<k1l_> do you want to upgrade all 6 months?
<therue> i plan on using it as my main os
<therue> and learning as much as i can on it
<tr33m4n> Anyone else having trouble booting the recent kernels? Keep having to fall back to an earlier version... No display on startup
<ash`> therue: get LTS
<therue> upgrading to new releases is easy if i set up the 4 schemes partitions right?
<therue> if my /home and / are separated
<therue> into different partitions
<tr33m4n> It's good practice having /home on a separate partition so yep
<erry> happy ubuntu community appreciation day \o/ *comfetti*
<reed> therue, 3 partitions is enough: / /home and swap
<reed> therue, and you can do without swap if you have 16gb :)
<zsoc> erry, I honestly thought you just made that up. I have been reproved in my error.
<daftykins> tr33m4n: try purging and reinstalling them
<daftykins> therue: upgrades aren't purely down to the disk setup, it's what can go funny with the software too
<jacco> hey there people
<jacco> I'm back
<sabun> k
<jacco> giving you the same previous question, in case you weren't around
<jacco> well, I got troubles in installing Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 64 bit on a custom encrypted disk setup
<solsTiCe> hi. I keep on getting a empty file name 0 in my home being recreated all the time. that's annoying. any idea what is creating that ?
<jacco> main problem: unable to use GUI installer to partitioning the disk as I want
<jacco> secondary problem: cryptsetup gives me errors when trying to create the encrypted volume
<solsTiCe> which errors ?
<jacco> right, sorry: device-mapper: reload ioctl on  failed: Invalid argument Failed to open temporary keystore device. device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-9062 failed: No such device or address device-mapper: reload ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-9062 failed: No such device or address device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-9062 failed: No such device or address device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-9
<jacco> this is cryptsetup output for this command: cryptsetup -v -c serpent-xts -h sha1 -s 512 -i 1000 --use-urandom luksFormat /dev/sda5
<metallic> Why does this server suddenly require identification?
<metallic> channel*
<solsTiCe> I don't think it's new
<metallic> it is for me
<metallic> until a few days i did not needed to identify myself to access channel
<metallic> :/
<Kartagis> what is the minimum I need to create a samba share?
<k1l> we did set +r because there were some trolls spamming the channel. for further discussion about this please take it to the operators channel #ubuntu-ops to keep this channel clear for support. thanks
<daftykins> Kartagis: samba...?
<cfhowlett> k1l, thank you for the vigilance
<Kartagis> daftykins: yeah, samba
<daftykins> Kartagis: i'm saying that's what you need, not sure what else you're thinking of
<Kartagis> daftykins: I mean lines
<Kartagis> *g*
<daftykins> Kartagis: plenty of samba file share guides online
<jacco> dmesg prints this right after cryptsetup ends with error: device-mapper: table: 252:0: crypt: IV mechanism required [15612.241308] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<jacco> or maybe during its execution, not properly at the end
<daftykins> jacco: your query seems very lengthy, i think you should write it up on a post on askubuntu.com
<jacco> ok, I think that this may work better than flooding a chat
<jacco> sorry for annoying you guys
<k1l> !paste | jacco
<ubottu> jacco: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> Kartagis: do you want passworded access?
<Kartagis> daftykins: nope, guest access
<daftykins> Kartagis: is this a server or desktop install?
<therue> if i want to set u pthe 4 way scheme partition: /swap /boot / /home  which do i set up as extended, primary, logical ? :\
<daftykins> therue: you already have Windows in primary, so all the ubuntu ones can be logical within an extended
<Kartagis> daftykins: desktop
<daftykins> so you could just right click on a folder with samba installed and setup a share?
<errr4444> is there a way to connect an app to tor that doesnt have a proxy setting?
<Kartagis> daftykins: I needed the available = yes line, and smbtree shows me the share, but people can't connect
<Kartagis> timeout I suppose
<daftykins> permissions?
<daftykins> read the logs for more detail
<llutz> !info tsocks | errr4444:
<ubottu> errr4444:: tsocks (source: tsocks): transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-9.2 (utopic), package size 301 kB, installed size 704 kB
<jacco> there it is: the crypsetup error @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/9123924/
<errr4444> k
<PMXrtXJbW> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA FameWolf terrasapien askhader_ derk0pf SleePy devhost nerdys0uth cnap duckydan darkbasic lacop didpul rcheesley VASIN_ mic_e screedo MetalGearNinja Rallias MadAGu Ycarene mz|` spellegrom dmibrid zonum Sagitt maZtah mistawright betsy_S KavanS mist shumacca0001 CatKiller sacarlson1 sins- les curfont swair magnet thom4s sparq Nubville Gorith_â€
<PMXrtXJbW> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA rigor789|away brianblaze420 zaspire nicksloan Peterman ubottu emid_ malkauns Jafura yano vmeson lordbachus ChkDigit Steven- adante three18ti jtruckz_ ypcs MrAlexanB necrogami aguslr Glasseater Serowe Kennocha Anarchic shah` Massengrab Guest34419 alza yocapybara MichaelC MohammadAG mg__ riex Landeskog jprs MobGod DF3D2 valevale lapion gyaresu_â
<PMXrtXJbW> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA sa`tan Orphis TrafficMan JamJar pi3_ therue alexbligh1 Xano nilsma jayne somsip rawagner der0b andygraybeal felixonmars batzy Peer69 Hexeon shadok ChaozHenchman eam arlen ubuntulog2 soee calcmandan Zarthus {pack3t_phant0m} sabun g3kk3r clopez spinza vlovgr astra05 slacker_nl edwardly mormot nya webbyz cmastudios ExtraCarpety ubuntuaddicted e
<PMXrtXJbW> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA kuh SWAT g00fy klew mybit FlyOnTheWall lalatenduM fungoat codethought kasperti_ Darryl_ Nodas AlanBell bazzzb mgorbach CrazyH cyrn babilen weltzooo tarzeau Darkvapour jpds Prezident dokuhebi treelol captainfixerpc14 rbanffy BlueShark Yellowberry Romtam1 secmob Guest45684 rich- Squarepy cellardoor_ freyes grobe0ba jrib garnus KrZPi snuffeluffeg
<PMXrtXJbW> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA yutschiin1 cs378 larsk YeahRight Mattias willwh Stinky_Feet io m1dnight_ saigkill0 grepory robcsi DJ_Unibob robgraves d3vlin drkfdr rberg_ intx velho pale3 Spec Chaser Jake bilnader neoark Kitar|st ross` Console Tabmow mhenrixon nopf Vigour SharkMa-san hyde ghostlines fbe swappermall genial bitnumus NBhosting Joeb454 Metacity Pricey Haud
<MwAhhJO> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA Sagitt Devels AlexPortable gyaresu_ ValicekB zaspire {pack3t_phant0m} koss Rick_SDR Nothing4You BluesKaj LogicalDash mzanetti Inv1s1ble joshtau Obiwantje aul NCsaba Mattias raub pi3_ regno `Yoda jimmy51v_ LongCatTH edude03 sabun xeoncore akiml tension83_ andyt683 mray_ esde phantomcircuit ProfessorKaos64 mavensk bfiller jwash alex_402 bro
<MwAhhJO> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA coolsa rawagner swiftkey eclipse zlhgo jerematic nilsma tej_ nyuszika7h bynarie surfdue stealthii Lazuratus atrx gardar julienb__ doc321R davyHome JZTech101 og01 Kaltiz chrissg CrazyH LoRez gac Jettis dash_ h00k ardan lipsinV2 krisd Schnabeltierchen sins- oholiab Fuchs ryan-c RoryHughes apofis krabador dweez llakey Zune gpo jhutch
<MwAhhJO> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA MrPPS jpentland obi12341 jrolland-ubuntu deavid xiaopi[z] Spr1ng Jeruvy Tzunamii Seromania Vampire0_ gde33 jrib anon4533 derFlo yorick__ Weegee Karunamon velho sburjan Naive gustav__1 wizzywoZzy ypcs CosbySweater Fetch Stinky_Feet viddy blain_the_pain jhc76 _quadHelix auscompgeek tvw deanrock noiro racedo`` armenb kaplejon_ maZtah Jillybe
<MwAhhJO> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA gycklarn weltall therue freyes Spleeze BlueSapphire patrick_GER nerdys0uth svennp HurricaneHernand Petazz soahccc kbrosnan havingFun erry c_smith zamba Spec vitimiti kerosene orb SchrodingersScat Squarepy SharkMa-san JC_SoCal__ icetea_ lokote_jones edong23 Sickki Mike__ henkkus cs378 dougsko melter sdx23 getup jmh- Squarepy cellardoor_ fr
<MwAhhJO> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA yutschiin1 cs378 larsk YeahRight Mattias willwh Stinky_Feet io m1dnight_ saigkill0 grepory robcsi DJ_Unibob robgraves d3vlin drkfdr rberg_ intx velho pale3 Spec Chaser Jake bilnader neoark Kitar|st ross` Console Tabmow mhenrixon nopf Vigour SharkMa-san hyde ghostlines fbe swappermall genial bitnumus NBhosting Joeb454 Metacity Pricey
<xfKSuBQ> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA tuskkk___ tattoli Fusl igordcard verwilst allyourcodebase dx486 yeticry brainproxy saki` SWAT {pack3t_phant0m} aem` niel tarzeau epipercepi huff3r map Sypher smacktalk eth00- unopaste Serowe MistaMike teaearlgraycold Vbitz beasty damian Br|aN tpe brent cebor aeil rymate1234 grzegorz mt daveX7 nydel Shaun llutz ceed^ mist xMopxShell crossmani
<xfKSuBQ> NIKO: REALLY REALLY STUPID IDEA lukecarrier mfedosin Scyte mindstorm binni1 Jabo_ gyaresu_ fiyawerx DrManhattan coolstar fungoat weltall three18ti Timon_Crazy d3vlin Dwarf roentgen Artpicre Guest9800 Atlas ulkesh Klumben jagob superspring wenchma mumixam reeed mcfactor emigrant-ntb IdleOne Guest45684 panzana` Sauvin Ornacia freyes FourDollars OerHeks Yellowberry iovb henkkus Cueball tension83_ RickyB98 fusa24 melter
<nyuszika7h> !ops spammers
<BlueSapphire> and again
<edong23> ugh...
<spekje> hmm i'm bored already
<nyuszika7h> 15:27:32 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops spammers
<niko> :40
<daftykins> stop talking about it.
<coolstar> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Pici> coolstar: yes, we're already here.
<coolstar> ok
<BluesKaj> a bit slow on the uptake
<Pici> and now back to your regularly scheduled programming.
<jacco> a more verbose (debug flag) log of the same at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9123960/
<BluesKaj> these spammers need a life, if not a shrink
<brianblaze420> i would say both yes BluesKaj
<esde> lol Pici
<esde> i love these unscheduled interruptions though.
<daftykins> those of us who actually help others, do't
<daftykins> *don't
<therue> will having a windows boot partition and linux's /boot partition both being primary somehow confuse the system ?
<constantin_mike> hello #ubuntu
<ash`> therue: i'm sure you get a dialogue where you select the os
<scimech> no bc the mbr will be set to boot grub and then you can chain load winboot from there (as is my understanding)
<ash`> The only thing is, Windows has to be installed first, and then linux after.
<scimech> ash`: iye
<therue> when i previously had linux mint installed...the system would start with the windows boot, then i choose linux, and then it starts the grub boot in which it asks whether i want to start linux mint normally or for recovery
<constantin_mike> on ubuntu 14.04, i'm usb tethering internet connection from a samsung gt-i9060 (21mbps). on linux mint 15 it was working perfectly, on ubuntu 14.04 is working awful (long ping times, pages load extremely slow, almost like no connection)
<myrkraverk> Hello.  Is there an apt-something that can tell my what the updates (what I see with apt-get --just-print update) are about?
<therue> but thing is... i'm not sure if it's 'cuz mint was buggy, but everytime when i get to a log-in screen, whether windows or linux, my mouse/keyboard locks up.. just freezes.. and after 15-20 seconds, THEN i can type in my password to log in
<therue> it was weird
<ash`> myrkraverk: apt-get update should showyou a list of things needing updating?
<myrkraverk> I mean, can I look at the changelog of the packages that need updating?
<scimech> therue: ok yeah so you installed in reverse order, just decide which loader you want to be prompted by first
<therue> i installed windows first
<therue> then linux mint that time
<therue> that's the correct way right?
<scimech> therue: no "correct" way to do it
<ash`> myrkraverk: apt-get update -h ?
<ash`> -h - help hopefully that will give you an idea of what you can do?
<scimech> therue: just the latest bootloader installed will typically overwrite mbr, therefore loading first
<somsip> myrkraverk: apt-get changelog may be helpful - see man apt-get
<scimech> myrkraverk: dpkg-query -l | grep <i forget>
<therue> i see
<scimech> myrkraverk: bust basically there are flags at the beginning of the dpkg-query line
<scimech> myrkraverk: -l is list
<myrkraverk> does dpkg-query for for packages not yet installed?
<therue> hey scimech, i want to set up a win7/ubuntu dual boot on my ssd.. i already shrunk my ssd drive to create an unallocated partition for installing linux... and i plan on using the 4 way partition scheme: with / /home /swap /boot
<scimech> therue: go read up on chainloading it will make more sense
<therue> since i already have windows on a primary partition for dual booting
<therue> i can set up /boot as ext
<scimech> myrkraverk: no just currently installed, sorry if i misread your question
<therue> and / /home /swap all as logical right?
<myrkraverk> no worries.
<therue> or should i set up /boot as primary
<scimech> therue: i do not have that much boot-fu sorry
<scimech> therue: i still do default partitioning options :)
<myrkraverk> apt-get changelog <package> seems to do what I want.  (haven't done extensive enough testing, yet, but it seems so)
<velho> Hello Ubuntu World :D
<scimech> Question) Trying to gain root shell on ARRIS TG826 (or somethng like that) modem. I can run 56 byte PHP passthru/exec commands on the web interface. Passwd reports root shell at /usr/bin/mini_cli. When I connect over ssh, the connection just dies after i enter the password "arris" (cracked from shadow with john). Using dropbear started with only -r option. IDEAS?
<somsip> myrkraverk: work it in to this in a bash loop and you have a "for each update; do show changelog; done' sort of thing apt-get --just-print upgrade 2>&1 | perl -ne 'if (/Inst\s([\w,\-,\d,\.,~,:,\+]+)\s\[([\w,\-,\d,\.,~,:,\+]+)\]\s\(([\w,\-,\d,\.,~,:,\+]+)\)? /i) {print "$1\n"}'
<iulhk> can you please check the "http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/154ba1ad" getting issue with apt-get ?
<techkudu> therue: scimech i normally do: /boot, ext2, 256mb, swap, 2x the ram unless > 8gb, /home ext4 remainder of space
<somsip> myrkraverk: probably should have pastebinned that - sorry all
<somsip> myrkraverk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9124424/
<myrkraverk> somsip, thanks.
<somsip> myrkraverk: if you really want it, it works http://paste.ubuntu.com/9124459/
<myrkraverk> nice.
<llutz> somsip: jfyi apt-get changelog doesn't need sudo
<therue> how's 14.10? buggy or pretty flawless?
<somsip> llutz: do you mean that command could have been 5 chars shrter...darn ;-)
<xangua> you can download it and try it yourself therue
<llutz> somsip: nope, i just mean dont use sudo where sudo is useless ;)
<AlexQ> Will grub-mkconfig re-scan the disk for other systems?
<therue> i'm installing linux or the first time :)
<somsip> llutz: I get it - thanks :)
<AlexQ> I have re-installed Windows, while changing the partition structure
<AlexQ> managed to re-install Grub already, from live Ubu from USB
<daynaskully> {Q} why would port 7070 be open on my edge? how do i close it even though i have nothing set for 7070 to be open
<AlexQ> now I need to re-configure it
<AlexQ> to have a proper Windows record
<AlexQ> grub-mkconfig doesn't seem to change the partition
<frib> netstat says that apache2 is listening on port 80 but i don't have apache package installed apparently, though the executable apache2 IS installed? how can i get rid of it?
<mhb8898> {Q}anybody can help me install tor?
<niLuvU> hi
<nmatrix9> mhb8898: install for what?
<llutz> !tor | mhb8898
<ubottu> mhb8898: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<mhb8898> i need to unblock som site
<mhb8898> normal way was blocked
<rustyraptor> are there any programs to open .dcr shockwave games?
<therue> 14.10 has unity, lts doesn't right?
<daftykins> therue: no they both do
<therue> oh ok
<therue> have you had experience with cinnamon for ubuntu?
<nmatrix9> lol rsync was going for 12 hours copying directories only
<nmatrix9> sudo rsync -av --progress /mnt/home /mnt/netshare
<daftykins> therue: not personally
<nmatrix9> I guess the -r would of helped
<daftykins> therue: what's the specification of the system you're going to install to?
<daftykins> actually it seemed pretty high spec judging from earlier
<therue> intel i7-4770k cpu @ 3.50GHz
<therue> 16 gigs of ram
<therue> 64 bit
<daftykins> graphics type?
<therue> nvidia geforce gtx 780
<daftykins> so you can run any version you want really
<therue> what's the main difference between lts and 14.10 ? mainly that the software managers have more updated versions of the software or something?
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<therue> can you upgrade to 14.10 from lts ? or can you only upgrade to the next lts?
<cfhowlett> thermoman, you can upgrade to the next LTS or leave LTS and go to the next version.
<therue> thermoman :D
<viashimo> hello. my audio just stopped working on the most recent LTS. I've tried restarting pulseaudio, rebooting the machine, and a few other things. I can't figure out what is happening. Does anyone have suggestions of things that I could try?
<therue> i installed linux mint 17 cinnamon a few days ago, for some reason, whenever i use browsers, whether it's chrome or firefox, when i load a page, these browser's CPU% usage spike up dramatically :(
<therue> like to 40-50% CPU
<therue> which is crazy
<therue> 'cuz in windows they only go up to like 8%
<cfhowlett> !mint | therue
<ubottu> therue: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<knob> Hello everyone.  I want to perform a translation for a program, yet I can't find the .pot file.   The page says it is located in the program's sourcetree.   I installed via  apt-get install program-name                  How can I acquire that source tree?
<therue> so i'm not sure if it's because of linux mint or perhaps maybe it's because i didn't set up the partitions properly or something :\
<hateball> therue: have you enabled the flash plugin?
<cfhowlett> therue as stated: mint is not supported here.  sorry.
<therue> oh no i'm not asking for help regarding mint, just a general question really... 'cuz i'm trying to try out ubuntu now.. just hope i wont run into the same problem gain
<therue> k
<zokko> hello guys! :-)
<therue> and yes i did
<zokko> I'm looking for newer Zookeeper package
<cfhowlett> therue make a bootable USB and test it.
<zokko> any1? :-)
<cfhowlett> !patience | zokko,
<ubottu> zokko,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zokko> cfhowlett: thank you, captain obvious
<cfhowlett> zokko, less attitude will get you more help - and keep you off the /ignore list.
<zokko> cfhowlett: :-)
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues, therue
<therue> i ran into a lot of little annoyances, decided to just try ubuntu instead
<therue> since i can just install cinnamon on it anyway
<therue> plus, bigger support for ubuntu anyay :D
<nmatrix9> Anyone get rsynch permission denied problems?
<TheForgottenArch> Hi
<TheForgottenArch> I was wondering if anyone had any tips for installing rEFInd
<TheForgottenArch> I have grub2 working for ubuntu and windows but I'd like to switch
<cfhowlett> !mac | TheForgottenArch
<ubottu> TheForgottenArch: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TheForgottenArch> what is !mac?
<cfhowlett> TheForgottenArch, the installation instructions are at the download site
<TheForgottenArch> When I ran install.sh it gave me a blackscreen
<TheForgottenArch> I had to repair grub2
<TheForgottenArch> I do not own a mac
<cfhowlett> TheForgottenArch, then why are you messing with refind?? it's for MAC!
<OerHeks> why do you want refind?
<TheForgottenArch> I just wanted something nicer looking, and that would support hackintosh down the line
<Shadow_aok> hi
<Shadow_aok> I got a all-in-one computer (based on textorm c21h) with 5 tactile button on the side.
<Shadow_aok> Any idea how to make them work on ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> TheForgottenArch, see the refind page - it's not an ubuntu project
<TheForgottenArch> On a related note
<TheForgottenArch> Is there any way to add a GUI to grub2
<cfhowlett> TheForgottenArch, and hackintosh's are a whole nother issue = see the hackintosh forums
<TheForgottenArch> I was just wondering if anyone else had used rEFInd
<TheForgottenArch> that's all
<TheForgottenArch> Is there a channel for it
<daftykins> it's not a relevant support topic for this channel
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> have a search for one ^
<TheForgottenArch> [09:54] -alis- Returning maximum of 60 channel names matching 'rEFInd' [09:54] -alis- End of output
<TheForgottenArch> out of luck
<TheForgottenArch> thanks anyways
<TheForgottenArch> time for some forum scrawling I guess
<TheForgottenArch> Here's a question that IS ubuntu related
<TheForgottenArch> my efi directory is as follows:
<TheForgottenArch> it has /boot/
<TheForgottenArch> then /efi/
<TheForgottenArch> then /EFI/
<daftykins> please try spamming on less lines
<TheForgottenArch> I'm wondering why ubuntu made two EFI folders
<TheForgottenArch> daftykins: I won't do it again, sorry.
<sl1rpy> im trying to disable compiz by using this article http://ksearch.wordpress.com/2014/05/15/disable-unity-animations/ but there is no experimental tab...
<Shadow_aok> i got some input with xinput
<sl1rpy> so how do i disable compiz w/o the experimental tab? or am i looking in the wrong place?
<xangua> sl1rpy: you do not disable compiz in unity
<sl1rpy> xangua, then what do i turn off to improve gaming performance?
<xangua> get a better video card, use a not demanding desktop enviroment
<TimeVirus> Jordan_U, or k1l I'm back and have more records if you want the challenge :) If not, no problem - I'm running Lubuntu from the ext hdd btw
<oeri> anyone know of a good app to stretch a window to a specified size? i have a 640x480-only game that I am trying to make larger on my 16:9 screen but without losing the aspect ratio
<daftykins> oeri: why not just use the alt-menu resize, then use the cursor keys to go one down, one right... etc
<Nahita> Hi guys, can some one please help me with something.
<oeri> daftykins: i am trying to build a standalone touchscreen system. would like it to be resized to this by default when the game launches. is this possible?
<Nahita> sudo chcon -u system_u -t system_conf_t /etc/sysconfig/myiptables-*
<daftykins> oeri: no idea.
<Nahita> just gives me: chcon: can't apply partial context to unlabeled file
<oeri> daftykins: thanks anyway
<ubuntourist> Playing with things I have no business playing with. Can anyone offer insights into making rabbitmq-server work with systemd?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson1:  The rsync command you gave,  Iam getting permission denied errors (13)
<nmatrix9> sacarlson1: sudo rsync -av --progress /mnt/source /mnt/destination
<nmatrix9> sacarlson1: It copied every single directory . . . but with no files in it.
<on247> Hi
<on247> Anyway to install a virtual sound card to my headless server?
<on247> the idea is to have sound redirect to my client computer
<daftykins> on247: and why would there be sound on a headless server?
<on247> Because said server is using for web surfing
<on247> document editing .. etc
<jhutchins_wk> on247: Supposedly pulseaudio can do that.  Details unknown.
<on247> I have Xpra setup and its nice for using always on desktop
<on247> * as a always on desktop
<on247> my idea is what Xvfb does for video but for audio
<jhutchins_wk> nmatrix9: So what do you need to understand?  The user running the command doesn't have read permissions on the files.
<nmatrix9> jhutchins_wk: Iam running the rsync command as sudo I thought that would avoid that issue.
<johnny_bravo> hey guys
<johnny_bravo> anyone knows if there is a way to trigger something on oom-killer event?
<jhutchins_wk> nmatrix9: How are you mounting the devices?
<nmatrix9> jhutchins_wk: sudo mount /dev/md0 /mnt
<nmatrix9> jhutchins_wk: sudo mount //<ip>/upload on /mnt/netshare type cifs
<Senji> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/kmem bs=1 count=1 seek=$RANDOM
<oiio> How can i install ubuntu minimal on a USB when i try the usb doesnt show u... pls help
<acer> nmatrix9: Too many hypotheticals.  The remote one mounted /mnt/netshare is NFS?
<nmatrix9> acer: too many hypotheticals?  I am accessing the mounted devices.  And yes it is NFS.
<acer> nmatrix9: And you say it only creates empty directories on the remote PC?
<acer> nmatrix9: Are you sure it is mounted?  (look at the output of mount)
<therue> theoretically if i end up using a lot of swap it'll put a lot of wear and tear on my ssd right?
<_Trullo> yes
<acer> nmatrix9: The bottom line is that the command you gave should have worked.  I see no reason why it didn't, (unless as jhutchins_wk suggestes, something is not mounted properly, or where you think it is).
<acer> I must go now.
<jhutchins_wk> nmatrix9: You need to determine what permissions on those mouted filesystems are.
<therue> i guess i wont put a /swap partition for my linux install then
<therue> i got 16 gigs of ram anyway
<nmatrix9> jhutchins_wk: all those mount points mentioned have rw
<azus> Hi everybody
<daftykins> hi
<tytan> Is there a Hotspot option in Ubuntu 14.04.1 so that I can share my ethernet connection with my phone?
<daftykins> yes, via network manager
<tytan> daftykins found it. thank you
<daftykins> np
<usr13> nmatrix9: Look at the files you are trying to copy, see if they are real files.
<nmatrix9> usr13 they are real files
<nmatrix9> man rsync is not easy for me.  I can actually just copy and paste the files in gnome file browser
<sacarlson1> nmatrix9: you can also try a simple cp -a /from/path /to/path  ;  but I would think rsync would have also worked.  are premisions setup ok on your nfs mounted disk?  try right small part to see if it working
<nmatrix9> sacarlson1: yeah that's a good idea it's failing on rsync: chown "/mnt/destination/somefile" failed Permission denied (13)
<nmatrix9> sacarlson Iam wondering if during the rsync I have to explicitly login as a user from the NFS?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: e.g. sudo rsync -avzP /mnt/source /mnt/destination u=loginUserName?  Or something like that?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I'm not sure, on my nfs I had very low security but I guess it's optional that you can add it
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: can't you see file on the nfs mount?  just try touch or create a file to see if you can
<GangsterTogo> hey er der en dansker der kan hjelpe mig
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: already did yes I can create files on the nfs mount
<nmatrix9> just rsync goes fubar during transfer
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: ok if you can create one then you should be able to move many just as easy
<michael_ptasz> can anyone help me with sound not working on speakers after updating to 14.10
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: try cp -a  see if that works.  maybe some intermitent network problems.  are you wifi?
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: no wired
<GangsterTogo> i have  a problen  i just install ubuntu whit wubi and after i reboot it say systen is writprotect and wont update what cant i do
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: and you tried sudo cp -a or sudo rsync -a ?  maybe root is not allowed on your nfs
<michael_ptasz> after updating to 14.10 my sound doesnt work on my speakers but yet my head phones work and this is on a laptop
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: and if your using just a standard user then cp -a would have problems since it will keep the user:group of the file from the original
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: I think I found the solution a missing -r
<sacarlson> michael I think there is a separate volume that controls the speakers and headphones
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: -r recursive  ?   -a also does recusive
<nmatrix9> I redid the rsync -arvp --progress /mnt/source /mnt/destination and Iam no longer getting the permission denied
<Mixxit> hey guys
<Mixxit> anyone know a nice wiki platform than mediawiki
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: oh wait I think it did go through successfully I was looking in the wrong directory : /
<Mixxit> something for internal use
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: ha ha cool
<OerHeks> !info moinmoin
<ubottu> Package moinmoin does not exist in utopic
<OerHeks> oh
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: man I feel a little dumb right now.
<antons_> ceph vs zfs
<GangsterTogo> help i just install ubuntu from wubi and when i reboot to ubuntu it say serious error  ware found while cheking the disk drive for /  i can pus (i for ignore ) and (s for skip ) or (m for manual recovery ) what shal i
<bubbasaures> GangsterTogo, Wubi is not really supported, we would suggest a dualboot here.
<GangsterTogo> bubbasaures i just use it to install it
<bubbasaures> GangsterTogo, It is a file in windows, not a standard install not very stable either.
<GangsterTogo> bubbasaures i am at the ubuntu loding
<hotsatellite> GangsterTogo, windows 8?
<GangsterTogo> hotsatellite win 7
<GangsterTogo> hotsatellite i think it bc it is write proctet on the file
<AkashicLegend> any image files to use this with vmware/vbox
<Kirsch> how would i check to see what configure options are used with a ubuntu package?
<Kirsch> i want to see what options are used for apache as an example
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: the -a perserves permissions correct?
<asdfasdafas> is it possible to specify a preseed file path on the commandline?
<GangsterTogo> hotsatellite you kno what i shal do
<asdfasdafas> im using virt-install and injecting one into the initrd with --initrd-inject derp.cfg
<hotsatellite> GangsterTogo, no sorry
<asdfasdafas> but if I also specify --extra-args "audo presseed/file=/derp.cfg" it doesn't load the preseed
<GangsterTogo> hotsatellite: hmm
<asdfasdafas> ifi name it preseed.cfg it obviously works
<flipapy> can i run a second desktop env on tty8?
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<TheBigDeal> is there a way to install 'ia32-libs' in utopic?
<TheBigDeal> any help
<nmatrix9> sacarlson: Ok Iam a little nervous here everything that I've rsynced is locked and non-readable
<bencc> I'm starting firefox from the command line. how can I wait for it to be ready before I'm trying to get its window id?
<bencc> bash -c 'echo "firefox" >> /.bashrc'
<trijntje> bencc: probably the easiest is to use 'sleep'
<trijntje> or if you want to do it properly, put sleep in a while loop that exits when you get a valid window id
<MattoMako> Hey! question, I basicly want to install a program but apt-get gets me the wrong version
<MattoMako> how would I change the version it's getting
<dm7freek> Is there any issue with putting the ip and hostname of localhost in /etc/hosts  (not literally 'localhost', but what would be returned from ifconfig and/or hostname)
<Neozonz> so i'm reading some articles on tracing procs/stuff but the command alot of them use is 'dtrace -n arguments' but if I man dtrace I see no such argument...
<Neozonz> has this argument changed or something
<TheBigDeal> What's the best way to install netbeans in ubuntu utopic?
<hyde> TheBigDeal: "best" is quite relative term... But I personally prefer to install things like IDEs to my homedir, both to be able to stay at latest version over long time, and to avoid accidental updates when I don't want to break anything
<TheBigDeal> hyde, How can i install netbeans?
<TheBigDeal> hyde, have you an idea?
<hyde> Yes. My idea would be to type "netbeans" in browser address bar, let google dig netbeans web site for me, go there, find downloads, and so on...
<hyde> TheBigDeal: ^
<saki`> hey all
<TheBigDeal> hyde, I did everything and i got an error like this Most probably the bundled JVM is not compatible with the current platform.
<TheBigDeal> 'Most probably the bundled JVM is not compatible with the current platform.
<TheBigDeal> '
<DJones> TheBigDeal: Its not something I've used or know anything about, but netbeans is in the ubuntu repo's, so presumably sudo apt-get install netbeans will install it
<DJones> TheBigDeal: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/netbeans
<TheBigDeal> DJones, an old version in default repo, and actually it didn't work for me after updating to utopic
<saki`> i'm getting a recurring error on my machine, a c720 with ubuntu 14.04, here's the exact error. any help would be appreciated, I can't seem to figure out what to do: http://pastebin.com/ixXfvP4r
<HeyMan7> Ok. Anyone know how to set the default monitor in Ubuntu 14.10. I have a dual monitor setup where my main monitor is on the right with the laptop screen (as a second monitor) is on the left. Things always open on the laptop screen, however. I'd like everything to open on my main monitor on the right.
<TheBigDeal> DJones, that is netbeans 7.0.1 the current version is 8.0.1
<ubunfu> HeyMan7: If you have the unity bar on both monitors, the window will open up on the monitor in which you clicked it.
<TheBigDeal> !netbeans
<TheBigDeal> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<HeyMan7> ubunfu: Yeah, I clicked the icon on the unity bar on the main monitor but it still opens on the laptop.
<ubunfu> HeyMan7: Open the displays menu in System Settings.  Click on one of your monitors, and you might see a check box with something like: "Main Display" or something to that effect.
<TheBigDeal> ubunfu, any idea?
<TheBigDeal> !eclipse
<TheBigDeal> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | TheBigDeal
<ubottu> TheBigDeal: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<plambwk> should i install openjdk or oracle jdk
<sarbs> i've just changed my uid and gid via root and recovery mode, including chown'ing all my files to the new uid/gid. i can log in perfectly via ssh, but the gui now only lists "Guest Session". is there something else i need to modify in order to update the login screen with my new uid?
<ubunfu> TheBigDeal, i'm having trouble following your conversation, what's going on?
<HeyMan7> ubunfu: this is my display's dialogue: http://i.imgur.com/h3MVx0q.png I don't see anything about a main display.
<qwertyserver> Hello
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | HeyMan7
<ubottu> HeyMan7: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<TheBigDeal> ubunfu, Looking for a way to install netbeans 8.0.1 in utopic?
<lotuspsychje> !info netbeans | TheBigDeal
<ubottu> TheBigDeal: netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 876 kB, installed size 1919 kB
<lotuspsychje> TheBigDeal: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje, 8.0.1
<kodadiirem> me
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje, yours is 7.0.1
<lotuspsychje> TheBigDeal: why do you need this version exactly?
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje, Because it is the latest version
<lotuspsychje> TheBigDeal: for utopic 7.0.1 is the latest
<kodadiirem> exit
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje, 7.0.1 doesn't even want to open
<ubunfu> TheBigDeal, I take it you've found that the script they give here doesn't work?: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-netbeans-jsp-142931.html
<TheBigDeal> ubunfu, yes
<TheBigDeal> ubunfu, got an error
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje, a lot of errors when running it do you want a paste?
<lotuspsychje> TheBigDeal: sure pastebin away
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9129615/
<iscorpion> how can we share wired connection wirelessly using infrastructe mode?
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje, what have you got?
<mmiller13> does anyone know how to change the mac address through terminal?
<mmiller13> does anyone know how to change the mac address through terminal?
<mmiller13> does anyone know how to change the mac address through terminal?
<qwertyserver> Everytime I try to reach my web-server from the internet with my ddns-address (plantbaserat.ddns.net) the address-field in my web-browser change to my server's local ip-address (192.168.1.100). Why is that? Locally it works just fine. What settings am I missing?
<lotuspsychje> !info macchanger | mmiller13
<ubottu> mmiller13: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-1.1 (utopic), package size 182 kB, installed size 641 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> TheBigDeal: well im no java expert, but a lot of forums say its a classpath error
<ubunfu> HeyMan7, try only setting the launcher to the screen you want as your primary...this seems to work for me...
<lotuspsychje> TheBigDeal: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837916
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje, I can obviously see that, but what's the solution
<ubunfu> HeyMan7, the primary display checkbox was a thing in 12.x, but I guess they nixed it
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje, I'll reinstall it again
<GangsterTogo> i need to edit /etc/grub.d/10_lupin but i cant change it can som one help
<lotuspsychje> GangsterTogo: sudo gedit yourfile
<dae-> Salut à tous, je suis sous Lubuntu 14.10 sur un HP , je n'arrive plus à afficher l’icône réseau (wifi et eth0) par défaut, quelqu'un a une idée ? (une mode retour par défaut ? )                   Hello to everybody, I am under Lubuntu 14.10 on a HP, I do not any more manage to post(show) the network icon (WiFi and eth0) by default, somebody has an idea? (A fashion return by default?)
<GangsterTogo> # but it wont lat me save it
<lotuspsychje> TheBigDeal: maybe the ##java guys might also know whats wrong
<lotuspsychje> !fr | dae-
<ubottu> dae-: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DrDroid> hi
<GangsterTogo> lotuspsychje  it wil not save
<lotuspsychje> dae-: lubuntu has a known bug to sometimes not start network applet
<dae-> lotuspsychje please open your eyes =) i have translate
<lotuspsychje> dae-: try to start it from your startup applications
<TheBigDeal> lotuspsychje, Okay i think that i got the problem
<dae-> no i have network
<dae-> but i have a ugly icone
<dae-> i need the default icone
<mmiller13> So there isn't a file I could edit to change the mac address? Does ifconfig allow you to change the  addy?
<dae-> mmiller13 me ?
<lotuspsychje> dae-: you can try the #lubuntu guys also
<HeyMan7> lotuspsychje: then, how do you set a default display with xrandr 1.2?
<lotuspsychje> HeyMan7: not sure, never used myself try man xrandr
<dae-> Some times(weathers) ago I had the icon by default but recently I have to modify my dashboard and the icon disappeared, I was obliged of added the really ugly icon for found a fast access
<lapion> so who was the annoyed escalator at around 15:00 today ?
<lotuspsychje> lapion: ?
<lapion> someone was shouting in the channel.. ;-)
<lapion> nvm was a flooder
<cyber37-unregist> Hi guy's ! omg i have install QT on a new ubuntu and i have a problem that i had in the PAST with an application in my other computers ! The title bar is not working goodly and i know it's because of the damn ubuntu systems who try to "do like a machintosh" ... I know there is a paquet to install for make it working but i don't remmeber the name ..
<Blaster> How come when I right click inside my secondary HDD in nautilus, “new folder” is grayed out from the context menu?
<DrManhattan> Who spoke my name?
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: what partition is your hd formatted?
<phunyguy> DrManhattan: was some flooding going on. Please disregard.
<DrManhattan> All good
<cyber37-unregist> G
<cyber37-unregist> sudo apt-get install qtbase5-dev
<sarbs> i've just changed my uid and gid via root and recovery mode, including chown'ing all my files to the new uid/gid. i can log in perfectly via ssh, but the gui now only lists "Guest Session". is there something else i need to modify in order to update the login screen with my new uid? how does ubuntu determine which users to show on the graphical login screen?
<cyber37-unregist> sudo apt-get install appmenu-qt  ***
<lotuspsychje> sarbs: check /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf maybe
<theptr> hi, i have an ubuntu server and i wanted to install owncloud but something was going wrong and apache2 was broken so i dit purge apache2 and auto remove
<theptr> now i installed it again but no web interface
<sarbs> lotuspsychje just did, nothing that'd block my user.. minimum-uid=500 (set mine to 501), neither hidden-users and hidden-shells list 'sarbs' (weird if they did)
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: try gksudo nautilus and check if you can create a folder
<sarbs> that's users.conf rather, lightdm.conf doesn't have anyting relevant either tho
<sarbs> users.conf does make mention of AccountsService tho, checking into that
<lotuspsychje> sarbs: do you have a space for login a user?
<lotuspsychje> sarbs: or just the guest
<sarbs> oh f*ck it appears to be an AccountsService bug
<trism> sarbs: you can enable manual login on lightdm in lightdm.conf, [SeatDefaults] then greeter-show-manual-login=true
<sarbs> trism i'll try that, i like that idea better anyway
<trism> sarbs: I think you need 1000+ uid to show up in the greeter, I don't think it respects minimum-uid
<sarbs> yeah that was what i had just started reading about
<sarbs> great success!
<Blaster> lotuspsychje, that worked.  So the permissions aren't correct.
<sarbs> trism that worked perfectly, and i like it better than having my user listed right there anyway. thanks
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: this is an ntfs hd?
<Blaster> lotuspsychje, not sure, how do I check?
<HeyMan7> Why is it so hard to set a fricking default monitor.. Why did they change it?
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: sudo fdisk -l
<Blaster> lotuspsychje, says type is linux.
<Blaster> I think I formatted it to ext3.
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: strange you cant create folder then on ext3
<Blaster> lotuspsychje, sudo works though.
<Blaster> So I just have to set permissions on the mount point.
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: yes, you might check your fstab
<Blaster> lotuspsychje, that one isn't in /etc/fstab, I think it just mounts itself?
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: when did you format this partition? or is it an older one from other linux version?
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: maybe gparted can help you reformat partition, see what it does after reboot
<Blaster> lotuspsychje, just a few days ago since I installed Ubuntu 14.10.
<rihbyne> guys, 2 days ago I used groupadd to create a new group and added myself(admin) to it using usermod  without -a option. now I am unable to access sudo.I tried solutions from the web,but still I am unable to do sudo apt-get update. link http://pastebin.com/gnLzciTy
<emx> is there a login for ubuntu core rootfs?
<emx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<rihbyne> I used this solution but didnt work out http://www.maketecheasier.com/fixing-sudo-error-in-ubuntu/
<emx> (a known one, that is)
<ikonia> emx: you set the password on it
<emx> ikonia, is there a smart way except editing /etc/shadow?
<ikonia> emx: chroot and set it ?
<emx> ikonia, the architecture is arm and i got no running linux on arm
<mmiller13> how do I kill wlan0 if it's busy?
<teaearlgraycold> Is it a bad idea to have a PHP frontend interact with a Python backend via SQL?
<teaearlgraycold> Like - passing commands via SQL
<ikonia> emx: I doubt that
<ikonia> emx: as ubuntu core is for x86
<emx> ikonia, many architectures are supported, not only x86
<Neozonz> so i'm reading some articles on tracing procs/stuff but the command alot of them use is 'dtrace -n arguments' but if I man dtrace I see no such argument...
<ikonia> emx: the documentation shows how to use it
<dorkusmaximus> I installed ubuntu and it went fine. Then I tried to install Windows 7 for dual boot, but it said I couldn't because Windows wont install on a GPT. So I erased the entire disk and installed Windows 7. Now when I try to reinstall Ubuntu, it won't even see the Windows partition and thinks there are no other operating systems installed. I've done this dual boot a couple years ago with no trouble like this. Whats going on?
<ZerOlegend> how do i get grub to not autoboot?
<ZerOlegend> not sure what file to edit
<emx> ikonia, i must be blind. i don't see how...
<rihbyne> guys any ideas on my problem ?
<ikonia> emx: the simple method would be to just edit the password/shadow/group file in line with wht's suggested
<emx> ikonia, in which chapter do you see that described? i got no hits searching for shadow...
<squinty> dorkusmaximus:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ikonia> emx: that's not in the guide
<metallic> ZerOlegend, what do you mean exactly?
<ikonia> emx: it says "set the users passwords"
<ikonia> emx: how you do it, is how you best feel you can
<emx> ikonia, well, i can't at all because i don't know how...
<ZerOlegend> nevermind metallic i just had to edit /etc/default/grub
<ZerOlegend> change the hide option to false
<ikonia> emx: so you don't know how to add a user, but you're trying to make a custom linux build
<metallic> did it work?
<ikonia> emx: that seems like the wrong way around, learning the basics before trying to make custom distros seems a more sensible approach
<metallic> I mean, are you sure you didn't touch anything potentially dangerous XD? ZerOlegend
<ZerOlegend> positive
<ZerOlegend> was on the ubuntu forum
<metallic> good luck then :D
<emx> ikonia, quite a daring assumption that i don't know how to add a user.
<ikonia> emx: I asked you said "I don't know how"
<ikonia> emx: so based on you saying "I don't know how" I assume you don't know how
<emx> ikonia, ... how to do it by editing /etc/shadow
<emx> in contract to chrooting and using useradd
<ikonia> emx: again - that is the basics of understanding the system - you should learn this stuff before trying to make custom distros in my opinion
<emx> ikonia, name me a program that generates the iteration-hash-salt string that i can place after the first colon and i will do it.
<ikonia> emx: openssl ?
<emx> let's see
<emx> the example i found uses md5. crap my pants.
<ikonia> emx: ?
<emx> ikonia, openssl passwd -1
<emx> -1 means: use md5
<ikonia> so don't use that option
<ikonia> openssl has many options
<emx> i don't see a heavy duty hash function in the openssl passwd help screen
<dorkusmaximus> this is frustrating. why is it so hard to make a bootable ubuntu usb drive
<emx> only -crypt but no closer description for it
<ikonia> there is more documentation than that
<hyde> dorkusmaximus: use unetbootin, that works...
<hyde> also in windows
<dorkusmaximus> thanks
<servernode> Trying to get my web-server to identify itself as my domain-address. Anyone knows how?
<dorkusmaximus> will try
<ikonia> servernode: what do you mean ?
<rberg_> emx: I just tuned in.. can you use mkpasswd ?
<emx> rberg_, checking
<rberg_> try 'mkpasswd --method=help'
<emx> rberg_, i see weak hash algos only
<emx> des, md5, sha-256 and -512
<rberg_> is SHA-256 weak these days?
<rberg_> or 512
<servernode> ikonia: When I try to access my webpage over the internet from a different external IP with the domain-address (plantbaserat.ddns.net) the browser then just shows my server's internal IP (192.168.1.100)
<ikonia> servernode: your webserver needs to listen on the host headers of that domain
<emx> rberg_, i would prefer aes or something
<emx> rberg_, it gives me a start anyways. as soon as i booted and logged in i can simply use passwd to use system default's hash algo.
<emx> thanks
<rberg_> good luck!
<emx> thanks
<emx> and there i am being root ^^
<servernode> ikonia: First time I really get any answers from someone here, thankful.
<ikonia> no problem
<timvisher> hello everyone. i'm trying to get connected to a wireless network but i've lost the ↑↓ icon in the status bar (i told it to get rid of known notifications?) and i have no idea what do next. i edited the /etc/network/interfaces to include wlan0 and eth0 in auto, although that stalls ifup -a completely as it can't seem to dchp an address and won't advance beyond that point
<timvisher> i was connected to the network at one point though.
<hyde> emx: AES is block cipher, not a hash function... and I think it doesn't make a very good hash function even if you try to use it as one (feel free to correct me if I am wrong here, not really expert)
<timvisher> i rebooted the box and i think that was the point when i lost the connection
<timvisher> prior to loosing the ↑↓ icon, i could click on it but all of the options were greyed out. any ideas?
<timvisher> i'm using xubuntu with xfce if that makes any difference
<timvisher> i think the ↑↓ icon was in the 'Indicator Panel'?
<dorkusmaximus> for some reason i cant get ubuntu to boot in anything other than UEFI mode
<timvisher> as you can see i'm pretty green :\
<hyde> timvisher: welcome to the wonderful world of network-manager ;). do not put any interfaces you wish to manage with network-manager to /etc/network/interfaces
<hyde> timvisher: then, at least on my xubuntu, the network icon/whatever is part of "indicator plugin"
<timvisher> hyde: ack, i'll fix some of that. i guess i start network-manager from a shell?
<hyde> and, at least now that I am connect to a WLAN, it shows a wlan symbol (sector of "waves", or how should I describe it...)
<timvisher> as an unrelated question, i enabled full-disk encryption, but the password entry field uses Qwerty. is there any way to set that to dvorak?
<timvisher> hyde: i think i get what you mean
<hyde> timvisher: left click the icon in the indicator plugin to get the right menu
<timvisher> the encryption password is a minor inconvenience in comparison. a nethack deity wouldn't fix it for me ;)
<timvisher> hyde: how would i go about getting the icon back into the indicator plugin?
<hyde> from it you get to "edit connections", I think
<hyde> timvisher: right click to get the menu, where you have "properties"
<timvisher> prior to loosing the icon, i could see that but i not click on it
<Jordan_U> dorkusmaximus: Why did you install Windows 7 for BIOS rather than for UEFI if your boot firmware is UEFI based?
<hyde> there you can select what indicators the indicator plugin has
<hyde> timvisher: of course you first need to find where the indicator plugin is, so you can right-click it ;)
<dorkusmaximus> Jordan_U: I installed Ubuntu first on GPT, but Windows refused to install on GPT, so I had to erase the entire disk and start over with MBR
<NeurOSick> hi
<timvisher> hyde: so i have the Indicators Plugin Properties Panel open but I don't see a network icon anywhere
<timvisher> i don't currently have anything hidden either
<NeurOSick> How can I add a Facebook (weblink) on the Unity launcher on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<dorkusmaximus> all i want is dual boot ubuntu/win7. a couple years ago this was easy. but this uefi/bios shit is confusing the fuck out of me.
<hyde> timvisher: hmm, I don't have it either...
<timvisher> also, i'm runing 14.04, i believe
<emx> hyde, well, basically there two types of hash functions: the fast ones calculating verification codes and slow ones calculating hashes for authentication. AES is a slow one (as of today)
<timvisher> i also can't run network-manager, but apt-get reports it's installed
<emx> (not an expert either)
<timvisher> i've removed wlan0 and eth0 from interfaces
<hyde> timvisher: one thing to try is apt-get purge network-manager, then install it back... just consider beforehand how you do the installation after removing network-manager ;)
<hyde> timvisher: or the less sever way, dpkg-reconfigure network-manager #or something les
<NeurOSick> nobody can help me on this subject (weblink on Unity launcher)?
<hyde> else*
<timvisher> oh sweet. i've got the icon back
<timvisher> now it's claiming that Ethernet and Wireless are not managed
<hyde> network-damager (as I like to call it) is something of a WTF, if you ask me... especially considering how long it has been around.
<timvisher> but Edit is still not a thing
<hyde> timvisher: what does the "Information" say?
<hyde> for me, Edit is also grayed out... not entirely sure why. I still have this WLAN running though
<timvisher> i installed gnome-shell and a bunch of stuff was installed with it, could that have screwed this up?
<hyde> possible but somewhat unlikely, I think
<Jordan_U> dorkusmaximus: OK, did you install Ubuntu for UEFI, or just install it for BIOS on GPT? Is your boot firmware UEFI or BIOS based?
<timvisher> lol. i just purged and then realized that i need the network to redownload the packages...
<hyde> timvisher:  at least I'd like to think it is unlikely :-p
<Jordan_U> dorkusmaximus: Also, please watch your language in this channel.
<timvisher> hmm... now i'm thinking i'm screwed...
<hyde> timvisher: "just consider beforehand how you do the installation after removing network-manager ;)", I think I said some lines up...
<timvisher> yep. i was considering it the whole time! ;)
<timvisher> hmm... i've done very little to this box. i'm thinking maybe a full re-install would be the easiest way forward... but that always feels like an extremely embarassing defeat
<ohmy> hi
<ohmy> is there any dedicated ubuntu sdk channel please ?
<hyde> timvisher: you could also look at network-manager configuration files
<hyde> timvisher: or learn the network manager command line tool, and see if you can do configuration with it
<timvisher> hyde: where do they reside?
<hyde> timvisher: dpkg -L network-manager
<hyde> might be helpful, at least
<Jordan_U> timvisher: Is nm-applet running? "pgrep nm-applet"
<timvisher> Jordan_U: 2000
<Jordan_U> timvisher: OK, but you're still not seeing the applet?
<timvisher> uninstall network-manager got rid of my icon though, which indicates maybe what it was :)
<timvisher> Jordan_U: i was seeing it before i purged network-manager
<hyde> timvisher: network-manager-gnome seems to be the package with nm-applet, in case you need to reinstall that explicitly
<Ekarus> Hey, I know the graphic interface is by default in tty 7
<Ekarus> But how do I get another tty to launch a graphical interface
<Jordan_U> timvisher: OK, if you re-install network-manager-gnome and try to use the applet, what problem do you have?
<Ekarus> When I do startx , it gives me a desktop and no way to do anything else, I cant even get to a terminal after that.
<timvisher> lshw -C network lists my wireless interface. is there some way to just get it to turn on? or maybe it is on?
<timvisher> Jordan_U: i can't reinstall because i have no connection. :)
<Jordan_U> Ekarus: What is your end goal?
<Timoty>  Hello all, how can I transform the value : 0.90. in 0.90 with sed ?
<Jordan_U> timvisher: Have you tried?
<timvisher> i may be able to get a wired connection going but given my success with the wireless my outlook is dismal
<Ekarus> Jordan_U, to use tty as a seperate isolated workspace. I already use it to pkill hanged programs
<timvisher> Jordan_U: yes. fails to resolve dns
<hyde> if I wanted to run nodm from inittab, which doesn't exist in 14.04, how would I go about achieving the same thing?
<hyde> in 14.04
<hyde> should I be looking at upstart or at systemd?
<davidwaldrop> hola I am a newby managing a legacy projecy.  We are using Hibernate 3.6.10 and I am pushing to upgrade to 4.3.7.  Any one have any idea on compatibility, rework effort, and/or benefits?
<Timoty>  anyone ?
<Timoty>  0.90. to 0.90 with sed command ?
<Jordan_U> timvisher: Try "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome --ignore-missing", which might allow you to install network-manager-gnome if the pacakge is still in your apt cache.
<servernode> ikonia: Any tip on a guide/tutorial I can follow out there that helps me on what I asked about earlier? Have been searching for a while now but don't seem to know what to search for to find what fits my needs.
<Jordan_U> Timoty: sed 's/0\.90\./0.90/'
<hyde> Timoty: echo 0.90. | sed 's/\(.*\..*\)\./\1/'
<timvisher> Jordan_U: nope. needs to download the .deb file. i could download it on another box i suppose
<hyde> timvisher: you only have WLAN?
<Vivekananda_y510> hello everyone. I installed mysql on ubuntu and then trying to install devstack on the same machine. The machine is a virtual box on vagrant -- ubuntu 14.04. During install I get (  http://pastie.org/9733077  )
<ohmy> Ubuntu UI Toolkit installation page says to use ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa but this ppa is meant to be used with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and not 14.10 and i'm using 14.10 is there annother ppa dedicated to 14.10 please ?
<hyde> timvisher:  you could also google how to connect to wlan from command line, that's handy knowledge (I don't remeber, but it wasn't rocket science, iirc)
<hyde> timvisher: or if you have ethernet, then it's even easier
<timvisher> hyde: yeah. i'm assuming i should be able to drop back to /etc/network/interfaces?
<ohmy> frustrating
<hyde> timvisher: not sure if you can really set up wlan with that...
<hyde> timvisher: because you need the keys etc
<timvisher> hyde: yeah. looks to be the case... http://askubuntu.com/questions/138472/how-do-i-connect-to-a-wpa-wifi-network-using-the-command-line
<Antonio_> Hello everybody! I need some help with the installation of ubuntu, anyone? :) Cheers!
<hyde> timvisher: and just for one-time connect to a dhcp network, dhclient eth0 or whatever should do it.
<hyde> timvisher: as long as the interface is not managed by network-damager, the connection will stay up until you reboot.
<hyde> (and if it is, network-damager will reset it shortly, possibly breaking a download you just had time to get started)
<maxvi> how can I install ffmpeg or avconv in ubuntu 14.04?
<zertyu> heloo there
<zertyu> i got a simple question
<KIKEMON> :D
<croberts> zertyu: whats your question
<zertyu> i got a log file from called log.0.gz to log.89.gz i would like file all succed connexion
<KIKEMON> hi, hola, ciao ya no me se más :D
<constantin_mike> on ubuntu 14.04, i'm usb tethering internet connection from a samsung gt-i9060 (21mbps). on linux mint 15 it was working perfectly, on ubuntu 14.04 is working awful (long ping times, pages load extremely slow, almost like no connection). can anyone help?!
<constantin_mike> i'm sure it's a driver / software problem
<zertyu> unfortunately with zcat by doing zcat log[0-89].gz | grep succed i got records for november only it that normal ?
<Guest89881> alguem a que tem noticias do hacker Zarolho ?
<crito> hi, quick question. Trying to ssh into my server but get ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<crito> any help would be great
<Guest89881> está tudo of dele , TT , face , a page e o RC
<croberts> zertyu: sorry i do not know, i tried looking online but could not find anything
<hyde> crito: try the debug/verbose flags and see what it say. also, if you can, check the server logs.
<hyde> crito: for example, if the server requires public key auth, and you don't have the key at the server, you can't log in
<zertyu> OK THKX MANN
<crito> cheers hyde
<k1l> !es | Guest89881
<ubottu> Guest89881: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<circumvolant> anybody here do any video-editing on Ubuntu?
<reisio> circumvolant: why do you ask? :p
<circumvolant> that's a good question
<reisio> I thought so
<constantin_mike> on ubuntu 14.04, i'm usb tethering internet connection from a samsung gt-i9060 (21mbps). on linux mint 15 it was working perfectly, on ubuntu 14.04 is working awful (long ping times, pages load extremely slow, almost like no connection). can anyone help?!
<circumvolant> reisio I'll stick with professional-quality.  thanks for the help!
<ikonia> constantin_mike: look at what driver it is using to interface, look at the internet settings of the device within the two OS's, work on the differences
<circumvolant> festering troll lol
<ikonia> constantin_mike: ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> circumvolant: ?
<hyde> circumvent: I recently heard it's possible to use Blender to do video editing... do you know if it's any good for it?
<Ekarus> Its pretty damn good
<Ekarus> The compositor works just as good for video editing as it does for animation, and theres a couple of video editing specific stuff
<hyde> Ekarus:  good to get confirmation
<Ekarus> I think the later versions also have aids to help you do camera tracking from video so you can add in 3d stuff, but imo felt gimmiky
<ZerOlegend> anyone around that can lend a hand with getting another distro added to grub in ubuntu? it is failing to work every darn method
<javnut> I have a script which clicks some stuff in a virtual machine every minute or so
<ikonia> ZerOlegend: I explained this to you earlier
<javnut> but to do that, I have to switch to workspace 2 then click it, then switch back to my old workspace
<ZerOlegend> i must of missed it when i lost my wifi connection
<javnut> sufficed to say, it's really annoying. how do I fix this?
<javnut> anyway to make like a virtual window of another desktop, or extend my desktop beyond what's visible?
<k1l> ZerOlegend: run sudo update-grub
<reisio_is_gay> I would like to thank reisio for welcoming me to the Ubuntu community by being a passive-aggressive troll.  I now know to stick with Microsoft and Adobe.  One less professional in the Ubuntu community!  Thanks reisio!  http://grab.by/CoEQ !
<reisio_is_gay> I would like to thank reisio for welcoming me to the Ubuntu community by being a passive-aggressive troll.  I now know to stick with Microsoft and Adobe.  One less professional in the Ubuntu community!  Thanks reisio!  http://grab.by/CoEQ !!
<reisio_is_gay> I would like to thank reisio for welcoming me to the Ubuntu community by being a passive-aggressive troll.  I now know to stick with Microsoft and Adobe.  One less professional in the Ubuntu community!  Thanks reisio!  http://grab.by/CoEQ !!!
<reisio_is_gay> I would like to thank reisio for welcoming me to the Ubuntu community by being a passive-aggressive troll.  I now know to stick with Microsoft and Adobe.  One less professional in the Ubuntu community!  Thanks reisio!  http://grab.by/CoEQ !!!!
<ZerOlegend> did all that k1l
<reisio_is_gay> I would like to thank reisio for welcoming me to the Ubuntu community by being a passive-aggressive troll.  I now know to stick with Microsoft and Adobe.  One less professional in the Ubuntu community!  Thanks reisio!  http://grab.by/CoEQ !!!!!
<ZerOlegend> it detects gentoo said it was updated but it never shows up in the grub.cfg
<reisio> hahaha, aw I wasn't even watching for that
<ikonia> ZerOlegend: the grub config needs to be rebuilt
<ikonia> ZerOlegend: you'll find problems maintaining this though
<ZerOlegend> im going to try a custom entry first before i dig into all that
<ZerOlegend> been 3 hours i been farting around with this
<ikonia> dig into all that ?
<ikonia> what are you on about
<ZerOlegend> i don't know anymore sorry
<Ekarus> ...all that rage because someone said "Why do you ask?" with a smiley face?
<Ekarus> By all means *please* stick with windows and adobe.
<k1l> ZerOlegend: that is very uncommon, that a distro is not found by the grub update. so what special setup is that?
<ikonia> Ekarus: by all means please drop it and stop trying to be-little windows users
<ZerOlegend> nothing i followed the gentoo handbook all went well installing it from ubuntu in chroot
<ZerOlegend> ran os-prober it detects gentoo and update-grub seees it but it never modifies grub.cfg
<k1l> you are still in chroot then?
<ZerOlegend> not at the moment
<ZerOlegend> i can
<ZerOlegend> brb trying to boot with a custom grub entry
<ikonia> why boot with a custom grub entry ?
<ikonia> what does that achieve ?
<owen1> how to logout from the terminal?
<RedPenguin> Anyone know if running smartctl is supposed to match up with "badblocks?" Badblocks is acting like my drive is ready for the grave but smartctl acts like it's ok
<k1l> owen1: "exit" ?
<owen1> k1l: logout back to the login screen
<owen1> logout the session of my use
<owen1> user
<k1l> owen1: ctrl+alt+f7 if the xserver is already running.
<owen1> k1l: i see black screen with tiny blinking line on the top left
<k1l> owen1: ah, now i get you. you can restart the xserver with "sudo ligtdm restart" that will kick all user sessions on xserver
<reisio> RedPenguin: they're both largely not worth using :)
<owen1> k1l: liggtm - command not found
<owen1> k1l: ligtdm - command not found
<k1l> owen1: sorry "lightdm"
<owen1> k1l: it's not doing anything (maybe since i started the session with i3 instead of gnome)
<reisio> lightdm probably needs root, run directly
<k1l> owen1: ok, i think there is more that you are actually telling us. what is the whole setup? did you start the desktop with startx? that is wrong on ubuntu
<owen1> k1l: in the login screen, instead of chosing the default vm/de
<owen1> i chose i3
<k1l> and then?
<k1l> what ubuntu is that exactly?
<owen1> k1l: i put my password, hit login or whatever the button said.
<Vivekananda_y510> I am trying to run devstack on ubuntu 14.04. Can anyone help . The cursor is stuck on the last line . I am getting this http://pastie.org/9733249   and the cursor is stucck on the last line. Can anyone tell me what is happennign
<owen1> 14.19
<owen1> 14.10
<k1l> which desktop?
<owen1> k1l: the default is ubuntu but i use i3 now
<owen1> (ubuntu desktop is still installed. all i did is 'apt-get install i3'.
<k1l> owen1: you talked about gnome. so was it ubuntu mate, or ubuntu gnome edition?
<owen1> k1l: ubuntu. the regular ubuntu
<owen1> the one that is default on their website
<k1l> owen1: ok, so "sudo lightdm restart" should do what you want to
<ZerOlegend> i got it k1l  using a custom grub entry
<ApoloDKool> Hello
<owen1> k1l: nope. it's doing nothing. i can try running it with strace
<k1l> owen1: are you in tty1?
<owen1> k1l: no
<k1l> owen1: than there is something more broken if lightdm is not starting. you could use start instead of restart
<k1l> owen1: in what state are you now? you logged into i3 and then?
<owen1> k1l: nothing happpned
<owen1> k1l: yeah. logged into i3. and everything is great.
<k1l> and now?
<owen1> i just changed the config of i3 and want to logout
<owen1> i can restat the machine but i want to learn how to logout.
<owen1> i3 suppose to let me do 'mod+E' to log me out but it's not working.
<RedPenguin> reisio: prob better to just use the drive maker's tool?
<k1l> To logout, press Mod+shift+e (like exit)
<reisio> RedPenguin: for what?
<RedPenguin> reisio: to see if something is funky with this hard drive or it's some other issue
<reisio> RedPenguin: the only way to know that for sure is to try with another drive
<reisio> anything else is a serious waste of time
<reisio> seriously
<RedPenguin> yea I see what you mean
<reisio> and if you think about it, I know you'll agree :)
<owen1> k1l: my config for i3 is doesn't have any effect. is there a way to verify what is the current config that i3 is using?
<reisio> RedPenguin: therefore the logical reaction to suspected your drive is going bad is always simply to replace it
<reisio> every time, always
<reisio> you always will need another drive, and time is precious
<k1l> owen1: sorry, not familiar with i3
<owen1> k1l: ok. thanks!
<reisio> if it turns out it wasn't the drive, it doesn't matter, 'cause you'll always need another drive anyways
<reisio> suspecting*
<crazydiamond> Hi guys. What's command line name of that program? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<k1l> crazydiamond: you mean for the GUI program or a upgrader for CLI?
<Ekarus> so uh, any idea how to launch an extra GUI in a tty ?
<Ekarus> startx gives me a desktop where I can do nothing but right click to create files and folders
<k1l> extra gui?
<genii> !info xnest
<ubottu> xnest (source: xorg-server): Nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.16.0-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 639 kB, installed size 1862 kB
<genii> That or xephyr
<javnut> so I launched another x-window
<javnut> but how can I get gnome-session to run in that window?
<javnut> or anything that's kinda like a DE?
<owen1> how to paste with the keyboard? i used to hit shift+insert but my new laptop (carbon x1) doesn't have insert key.
<nopf> owen1: control-v is the usual. with shift also when used in a terminal
<reisio> owen1: I bet it has an insert key, whether it's labelled or not
<k1l> and dont paste thousands of lines into here :)
<reisio> but ctrl+shift+v is simpler
<owen1> ctrl+v prints ^V on my terminal (xterm)
<nopf> owen1: control-v is the usual. with shift also when used in a terminal
<reisio> read before you hit enter :)
<owen1> reisio: ctrl+shift+v do nothing in my terminal
<reisio> owen1: what terminal is that?
<owen1> xterm
<owen1> i got to find the inesrt key (:
<owen1> shift+insert is super easy
<owen1> or how to do right+left click
<owen1> http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/thinkpad-x1-carbon-keyboard.jpg
<sambagirl> is anyone running ubuntu on a dell c720 chromebook?
<sambagirl> if so pm me thanks.
<lakitu> hi all. here's my problem: can i backup apt packages using a live cd, then install to a fresh install all the while not having internet? my disabled friend borked his system, i just looked thru about a page of results on google - wondering if someone here knows offhand?
<ses1984> downloaded packages are saved in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> good info
<lakitu> what's the process to restore manually copied packages?
<ses1984> if you backup that directory and restore it to that same location, then use apt-get install it should find them and install them
<ses1984> but
<lakitu> my disabled friend is who this is for. they won't let him have internet 'because it makes him fat' - wonderful
<lakitu> thank you - or - but what?
<lakitu> =)
<ses1984> one part i am not sure about is what happens with regard to apt-get update ... the repository that you have now vs the repository as it is on the live cd wont be in sync
<lakitu> oh
<lakitu> i kind of understand, let me reread
<ses1984> like when you say "apt-get install gimp" then apt-get has a certain version in mind (i think) that version may or may not be the one you put in /var/cache/apt/archives
<lakitu> is there some prompt-fu you can use to install just these programs
<lakitu> packages i should say
<lakitu> packages/programs
<ses1984> dpkg -i
<lakitu> oh i see what you mean
<lakitu> when you update... hm
<ses1984> i dont know if this will be a problem or not. but you can always use dpkg
<ses1984> no one else can chime in? channel dead tonight?
<lakitu> thanks for the help tho.
<lakitu> appreciate it
<k1l> lakitu: packages.ubuntu.com get the packages there.
<lakitu> individually?
<lakitu> or how, i guess?
<k1l> lakitu: then transfer them to the other system and install it there with software-center or other program like dpkg
<lakitu> is there a way to batch do it?
<lakitu> like so i don't have to individually do 1,200 packages or whatever it is
<sambagirl> if apt-get is missing how do you install it?
<ses1984> probably dpkg -i *.deb would do it
<lakitu> ses1984: for installing, but i mean can't i just copy them from the harddrive using a live cd,
<Ben64> lakitu: might want to consider reinstalling at that point
<k1l> if its that much you maybe want to get internet to that system or make a clean install (when its broken)?
<lakitu> then paste them onto the new install somewhere & use software center, or dpkg -i or something?
<k1l> lakitu: what? 1.200 packages? i really suggest you get that system somehow to a cable or wifi somehow.
<lakitu> k1l:  i have no idea how many
<Alxx> rg
<ses1984> lakitu:  i'm confused, you want to know how to copy them all at once?
<lakitu> k1l: what i said above was, the authorities are authoritarian where he lives, won't let him have internet
<lakitu> haven't for years
<lakitu> (he livesi n a grouphome)
<k1l> lakitu: so what is the real task here?
<k1l> lakitu: get "a program" onto that system, or repair a system or what?
<ses1984> how miserable that would be, i would flip shit if they didn't give me internet. especially if i was disabled
<lakitu> ses1984: k1l was saying i should download them from packages.ubuntu.com. i was saying without a batch way/method of doing that, that would be tedious
<ses1984> lakitu: you need to give us more details of what you want to accomplish because i thnk everyone is kind of confused
<k1l> lakitu: you are very vague what you want to do. so we can just guess and then advise
<ses1984> i think you're trying to say this: you have a system with a bunch of packages on it and you want to reinstall ubuntu on this system and keep those packages?
<lakitu> Ben64: that's where we were at, but he has no internet access, so would lose all his programs. i just turned him onto linux, this is his first problem with it
<grubProb> Hello, I installed Xubuntu along with 8.1 (dual-boot), and wanted to try out Elementary OS, so I got rid of Xubuntu by deleting the partition in Windows 8.1. However, now it looks my grub loader is broken. What can I do?
<lakitu> he is a disabled friend in a grouphome
<lakitu> ok, so again:
<ses1984> why do you have to reinstall ubuntu, what's wrong with just keeping what he has
<grubProb> ses1984: are you talking to me?
<ses1984> nope
<grubProb> ok
<grubProb> Someone talk to me
<ses1984> ok
<grubProb> no
<ses1984> you need to plug in a live CD/USB and fix grub
<Ben64> grubProb: elementary os is not supported here, sorry
<ses1984> google "live cd grub repair" lots of guides out there
<grubProb> ses1984: The problem is that I don't have Install CD anymore...
<lakitu> i'm trying to recover the programs installed, & port them to a new install because the owner does not have access to internet
<grubProb> So I must repair it first before reinstalling other Ubuntu?
<Ben64> grubProb: for help booting windows, join ##windows
<k1l> grubProb: if you removed the xubuntu you removed the grub files. either you install a linux again or you install the windows bootloader
<Ben64> grubProb: for help with elementaryos... i dont know their channel, but it is not here
<ses1984> lakitu: what do you mean "port them to a new install" ... is it moving from one computer to another? why are you reinstalling?
<lakitu> ses1984: the ubuntu he has won't boot, we worked thru that & this was the best option, before resintalling
<ses1984> you could try to insert a live CD and repair grub
<lakitu> move and install
<lakitu> :ses1984
<grubProb> Ben64: I don't think Windows would be much help for dual boot?
<lakitu> grub is ok
<ses1984> lakitu: insert live CD and repair grub. did you try that?
<lakitu> i appreciate the help tho
<lakitu> ses1984: grub is ok
<lakitu> he's going to reinstall
<ses1984> so why won't it boot? what makes you think reinstalling will fix it? and what do you mean "move and install" ... is it moving to a new computer?
<grubProb> Ben64: I guess I made wrong introduction then... If I were to reinstall Ubuntu with broken Grub, how would you do that?
<ses1984> if you are re-installing over an existing install and you don't backup your packages somehow then they will need to be re-downloaded
<ses1984> somehow
<k1l> grubProb: you dont have a dualboot, or? you removed xubuntu you said
<lakitu> but because he is not allowed internet (see above) i wanted to get the programs he picked off of his broken ubuntu
<lakitu> and put them on his new one
<Melio> that's terrible
<Ben64> grubProb: you said you want to install elementary os.. do that
<grubProb> k1l: I used to have dual boot with Windows and Ubuntu, and I want to install Ubuntu again, but grubloader is broken...
<Ben64> grubProb: because you deleted the partition
<k1l> grubProb: come on. you are making things up now.
<grubProb> Ben64: Yes
<Ben64> grubProb: i'm not sure why you keep asking the same questions. install elementary os, or join ##windows for help booting
<ses1984> how far away is the grouphome from where you live, or how far away is it from an internet cafe. when you fix it, are you going to physically go to the grouphome with a live cd? what other tools do  you have access to bring with you?
<grubProb> k1l: Well, it looked like  you guys weren't going to help me unless it's Ubuntu
<lakitu> Ben64 k1l: i don't know how many packages he has actually
<Ben64> grubProb: very true, that is why this channel is called #ubuntu
<grubProb> Ben64: I am trying to install Ubuntu/Elementary OS, but grub is broken
<k1l> grubProb: grub doesnt matter before installation
<grubProb> Ben64: I thought Elementary OS is based on Ubuntu, and their installer is same
<k1l> grubProb: and windows or elementary OS problems dont matter here, too
<Melio> I usually don't have to reboot. but i noticed flash player crashes system wide and requires a restart to allow it to load again
<Ben64> grubProb: for the last time, join ##windows for help booting windows, or install elementary os, or ubuntu or whatever you want. elementary os is NOT supported here
<k1l> grubProb: then install ubuntu if its the same.
<Melio> no biggie. just laptops are a pain to restart if the run perfectly in linux otherwise
<lakitu> ses1984: it's a busy time right now, but i am having him over in approx a month (they let him see his friends once a month, too! kid you not) to work on his os. i just wanted to get him back up & running in linux ("i love linux" he literally told me lol) sooner than the month
<Melio> i suppose i could kill it in memory
<lakitu> anyway
<grubProb> Ben64: I think you misunderstood me... I can boot Windows, and I tried to install Ubuntu based distro, but it won't because grub is broken, and I don't think Windows can help because they don't deal with grub which is linux bootloader
<ses1984> lakitu: so what tools will you have access to when you do this fix. will it be at the grouphome or in your home/office?
<Ben64> grubProb: if you can boot windows, then grub isn't broken
<ses1984> grubProb: there is no possibly way grub could prevent you from installing an OS
<Ben64> and that too ^
<k1l> grubProb:  you dont have a issue at all.
<k1l> grubProb: you want to install elementary. so do it. grub doesnt matter before an installation.
<grubProb> Ben64 ses1984: When I tried to install through the installer, it says that it cannot complete installation because grub is broken... And when I tried to boot into Windows, I get into broken grub first so I have to type "exit" and then it will boot
<lakitu> well. let me say this. i just want to know if there's a way to copy that directory you mentioned ses1984, and use a command to (sustainably - no problems when i update) reinstall those packages, & be done with it
<grubProb> Sorry for not making it clear
<lakitu> :ses1984
<Ben64> grubProb: you keep changing your story, but the fact remains, elementary os is not supported here
<lakitu> is 1984 a reference to the book or your birthyear, ses? =)
<k1l> !elementary | grubProb
<ubottu> grubProb: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<grubProb> Ben64 But the problem stems me deleting partition of Ubuntu
<Ben64> grubProb: which means you no longer have ubuntu
<grubProb> God... Okay, say I want to install ubuntu
<grubProb> would you help me?
<Ben64> step 1: install ubuntu
<richardjs> So, fresh install of 12.04, after thing done is aptitude update and upgrade, "aptitude install openssh-server" fails due to an unmet libwrap0 dependency. aptitude can't seem to find libwrap0. Is this normal?
<Ben64> step 2: you're done
<richardjs> only thing*
<grubProb> I cannot install Ubuntu/Elementary OS but none of them will not install because they are based on the same installer
<grubProb> Ben64: I told you... I cannot install Ubuntu because it won't install
<Ben64> no, you tried elementary
<grubProb> Ben64: It complains about bootloader being broken
<lakitu> i didn't understand what you were saying ses1984, about update problems? would there be problems if we copied them using the file browser then used say dpkg -i to install them?
<grubProb> Okay, that's fair. Will you help me if I comeback after trying to install Ubuntu and that fails?
<k1l> grubProb: you are guessing there.
<grubProb> k1l: That is true
<k1l> grubProb: so stop spoiling this channel that is unfair to the real ubuntu users.
<ses1984> lakitu: 1984 is a reference to both
<grubProb> k1l: Please. I don't hate ubuntu. Stop shunning out people trying various thing. I asked for help because I used to be Ubuntu user just as much as you are, and just because I don't use Ubuntu, I don't deserve to ask questions?
<lakitu> ok =)
<ses1984> lakitu: yes,  you can copy that directory. and then dpkg -i *.deb to install them all
<ses1984> no one can guarantee that all the dependencies will line up, but it will probably be fine
<lakitu> ses1984: alrighty
<k1l> grubProb: i muted you since you are still on the egoistic trip that your issues matter more than others. this is for ubuntu support. you dont have a ubuntu issue. so come back when you have an ubuntu issue. thanks
<ses1984> if you really want to be sure, then you can use tools to download an entire mirror of the ubuntu repositories and bring them with you when you work on your friend's computer
<ses1984> apt-mirror is one of them. there are other tools that accomplish the same thing
<lakitu> ses1984: thanks for your diplomacy/approach, appreciate the help
<ses1984> if you bring a laptop for example, then you can host a mirror of the repos for his computer to use while you re-install.
<ses1984> there's also no guarantee that /var/cache/apt/archives has a copy of every package he installed. they could have been purged or overwritten if he was low on space
<therue> sup
<lakitu>  yeah, i was thinking about getting him discs of packages
<lakitu> true - i tihnk that's not a danger here
<lakitu> :ses1984
<therue> should i give / 20gigs or 30 gigs? average users usually uses how much?
<lakitu> alright thanks ses1984
<lakitu> all
<therue> anyone around?
<k1l> therue: with seperate /home partition?
<Ranieri_> Hey, I'm downloading a 32-bit binary, it's saved as a .tar.gz
<Ranieri_> How do I use gunzip and tar to unzip the file, and unpack it.
<k1l> Ranieri_: first think about if there is the program in the official ubuntu repos
<Ranieri_> k1l: What are the ubuntu repos
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/package-management.html
<k1l> ubuntu ships a lot of packages with programs already made working with ubuntu.
<mmoebius> Ranieri_: does apt-cache search <PROGRAMNAME> yield anything ? Then it's in the Ubuntu repos
<unholycrab> how do i disable this fancy update-motd.d in ubuntu12.04?
<unholycrab> ummm
<unholycrab> i just want to show whats in /etc/motd
<trism> unholycrab: in 12.04 you can put any static content you want in /etc/motd.tail
<trism> unholycrab: it switched back to /etc/motd in 14.04+
<trism> unholycrab: there is actually a script in 12.04 in /etc/update-motd.d/ that cats it at the end, you can disable any of the other scripts by chmod -x
<hyguin> algum BR ?
<unholycrab> trism: all my ansible scripts write to /etc/motd
<circumvolant> http://grab.by/CoEQ
<trism> unholycrab: then just symlink it to /etc/motd.tail, that file shouldn't exist by default...or edit the /etc/update-motd.d/ script to cat /etc/motd
<spawn> algum brasileiro ?
<unholycrab> weird
<unholycrab> so if motd.tail exists, then it overrides all that update-motd.d stuff
<unholycrab> via 99-footer
<bazhang> !br | Guest22944
<ubottu> Guest22944: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<trism> unholycrab: no it does not override, it is just appended to the end
<sparr> I want to patch the source to a program and then build a copy of it that is otherwise identical to the packaged version. How can I make sure I get all the configure options and such correct?
<Jordan_U> sparr: Grab the source package via apt-get source packagename and rebuild the source package.
<the8thbit|work> Hello
<the8thbit|work> Every time I try to install a package, I get this: http://pastebin.com/8qZgpveS
<k1l> the8thbit|work: please show a "sudo apt-get update" and a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin
<the8thbit|work> sure, one moment
<Jordan_U> sparr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81870/how-to-download-modify-build-and-install-a-debian-source-package
<the8thbit|work> these are my sources http://pastebin.com/MypAd4cZ
<sparr> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> sparr: You're welcome.
<Corvette> Can anyone help with trouble I'm having with Haguichi on Ubuntu 14.04
<MrMonkey31> uh, lil question about the file mgrs. Can I somehow see (in a readily accessible fashion) the file attributes on windows-dos filesystem files? The 'hidden' attr in particular?
<the8thbit|work> k1l: and here is the output of update: http://pastebin.com/W8YPK861
<mcphail> I'd like to try running nouveau rather than nvidia driver but, when I do, I just get a flash of the lightdm login screen before everything turns black and my monitor reports "no signal". Alt-SysRq-REISUB will reboot the machine, so it is still running. Nothing useful in xorg log if I ssh in to check. Any suggestions? If I boot with "nomodset" I only get low-res vesa driver rather than nouveau.
<mcphail> *nomodeset
<flaiks> ello
<flaiks> how can i tell if I installed ubuntu in legacy or efi mode ?
<flaiks> I had chamaeleon installed before and when I installed ubuntu over OSX it seemed to break booting into windows
<flaiks> so I believe I need to re-install ubuntu in efi mode ?
<renebarbosa> flaiks, dmesg | grep -i uefi
<flaiks> it would make sense why its not detecting my windows install
<flaiks> would I have to completely re-install ubuntu ?
<k1l> the8thbit|work: ok, so there are some 3rd party repos interfering. you can see with "apt-cache policy gcc-4.8-multilib" what 3rd party repo that is
<flaiks> renebarbosa: that command gave nothing, so im assuming that means im in legacy mode ?
<the8thbit|work> k1l: that gave me this: http://pastebin.com/E9FvzPL3
<mcphail> flaiks: Has Windows8 changed things? You never used to have to use uefi to dual boot windows
<flaiks> mcphail: im using 7 but I had uefi enabled for osx
<k1l> the8thbit|work: sorry i am multitasking and copied the wrong package: apt-cache policy libc6-dev-i386 that is
<nmatrix9_> Hello all, I want to create to setup a new box with software raid 10 with LVM with a ext3 fs.  Now I'd like to do all 3 step by step but it seems there is no central documentation on how to do this unless through trial and error (at least for me) anyone got any recommendations?
<the8thbit|work> ah thanks
<flaiks> mcphail: and I have a newer z87 motherboard so I believe it defaults to UEFI
<mesaboogie1> hi guys, what is a simple voice recorder program that will use pulse audio pls?
<the8thbit|work> k1l: http://pastebin.com/X6hmyhUd
<k1l> the8thbit|work: so you can  stop that 3rd party repo and see if it works (after a sudo apt-get update) or you can force the install with "sudo apt-get -f install"
<flaiks> so do I need to completely re-install ubuntu and ensure it’s in EUFI mode ?
<flaiks> UEFI
<renebarbosa> flaiks, probably it's in legacy boot mode
<the8thbit|work> k1l: When I do apt-get -f install I get an error
<flaiks> when I try to boot into windows I just get chamaleon errors
<mcphail> flaiks: What's chameleon?
<the8thbit|work> k1l: http://pastebin.com/pwr50h7T
<flaiks> mcphail: bootloader for hackintosh lol
<something> my /dev/.bootchart/log/proc_ps.log is over 4GB, what's wrong? It was 8GB recently, I deleted it today and it is large again. Can I disable whatever feature is making it be so big?
<flaiks> mcphail: its a uefi bootloader
<flaiks> mcphail: but I deleted OSX
<mcphail> flaiks: you have a uefi partition after the bootloader?
<flaiks> I am not sure
<flaiks> mcphail: not sure
<flaiks> i can boot into ubuntu but it shows as legacy not UEFI
<flaiks> so i assume I need to reinstall it in UEFI mode so it can detect windows and add a grub entry for it ?
<Jordan_U> flaiks: Did you install Windows for UEFI or for BIOS?
<Jordan_U> flaiks: Is your boot firmware UEFI based or BIOS based?
<flaiks> Jordan_U: not sure…
<mcphail> flaiks: I'm quite hazy about his but, when I installed onto a new SSD yesterday, I created a GPT partition table, small UEFI partition then my Ubuntu btrfs root partition. You might just need to install GRUB as the bootloader and let the magic happen
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | flaiks
<ubottu> flaiks: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<flaiks> mcphail: well grub is installed in legacy mode
<flaiks> mcphail: I assume
<flaiks> mcphail: when I boot the ubuntu hd it gives me chameleon errors
<flaiks> Jordan_U: thanks you
<therue> so i'm installing my ubuntu, but it literally just never ends for some reason.. how long does the installation take?
<flaiks> Jordan_U: I will run that
<mcphail> flaiks: I'm not expert enough to guide you on this but I'm pretty sure you should be able to sort it without a reinstall
<flaiks> mcphail: okay I hope so
<flaiks> mcphail: ubuntu wont evend etect windows as an os
<Jordan_U> therue: Should not take more than an hour, and usually much less. Where is it stopped?
<therue> ok it hasn't been an hour
<therue> i guess i'll just leave it running
<Jordan_U> therue: How long has it been? Can you post a screenshot of the current install screen?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | therue
<ubottu> therue: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<therue> i installed linux mint before, and that took literally just a few minutes to install so i was surprised when unbuntu install hasn't ended in 10 min
<therue> can't right now though... it's the other computer that's installing
<mcphail> therue: which version are you installing?
<flaiks> okay
<flaiks> i will pastebin this
<flaiks> one min
<therue> i tried installing and ended it before 'cuz when i looked at the messages below, it showed a lot of permission denied... but i think it's becauase earlier i chose TRY ubuntu without installing... so i wasn't a superuser installing it perhaps
<therue> this time around... i made sure to chose INSTALL UBUNTU
<the8thbit|work> hm, I actually have to clock out
<k1l> the8thbit|work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1312917  see comment #5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1312917 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "package libc6-dev-i386 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/sys/timerfd.h', which is also in package libc6-dev-amd64 2.19-0ubuntu6, ncurse" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<therue> i'm installing 14.10
<mcphail> therue: try installing again but deselect the options to "download updates when installing" and "install 3rd party software"
<therue> i have those 2 selected this time around
<therue> is that bad or something?
<k1l> the8thbit|work: maybe its a circle bug in packages.
<therue> i mean i can leave it running and install it's no problem
<Jordan_U> therue: Running the installer after selecting "try without installing" is perfectly valid, and I recommend it as then you can easily do things like take and post screenshots.
<mcphail> therue: my machine (and many others) hang when they're selected
<flaiks> hey
<flaiks> k im back in ubutnu
<flaiks> **ubuntu
<therue> and you're forced to reinstall again or something?
<therue> how do you  know if it hangs or not? or if it's just going to take longer?
<flaiks> this is the results from bootinfoscript
<RedPenguin> I am attempting to install Ubuntu on my PC, and even though grub appears to be installed, the PC upon reboot says "DISK BOOT FAILURE", even a 2nd install doesn't want to work
<flaiks> http://pastebin.com/ERHsaCnF
<flaiks> doesnt tell me much about UEFI
<mcphail> therue: and install shouldn't take very long. If you've been waiting an hour it will probably have hung
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | RedPenguin
<ubottu> RedPenguin: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<flaiks> SDA is windows, SDB is ubuntu
<something> my /dev/.bootchart/log/proc_ps.log is over 4GB, what's wrong? It was 8GB recently, I deleted it today and it is large again. Can I disable whatever feature is making it be so big?
<therue> ok i'm looking at the messages at the bottom of my install... i see some warningL source ID blah was not found when attempting to remove it
<ramborocks> hello
<therue> and cannot access autospawn lock
<therue> failed to acquire autospawn lock
<therue> cannot access autospawn lock
<Jordan_U> flaiks: Your Windows installation is configured for BIOS based booting, your Ubuntu installation is configured for UEFI based booting.
<flaiks> Jordan_U, ah so thats the problems
<ramborocks> i keep getting a crash on ubuntu during boot up it says  in the error report : ipod-set-info crashed with signal 7 in g_strndup()
<flaiks> Jordan_U, whats the best way to fix it ?
<flaiks> Jordan_U, can I boot into windows from grub at all ? or would I need to re-install one of the os's
<MrMonkey31> flaiks - dedoimedo makes good guides of this. see http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html and the grub tute @www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html for your information
<Jordan_U> flaiks: I would recommend installing Windows for UEFI.
<flaiks> Jordan_U, hm, so a windows re-install is in order
<flaiks> fuck, I cant even boot into windows to backup my games
<flaiks> pardon my language
<MrMonkey31> um not that they mention uefi!
<ramborocks> i keep getting a crash on ubuntu during boot up it says  in the error report : ipod-set-info crashed with signal 7 in g_strndup()
<solsTiCe> hi. can anyone running a clean uptodate ubuntu 14.10 can post his /var/lib/rkhunter/db/rkhunter.dat file after having run a rkhunter --propupd, please ?
<mcphail> I'd like to try running nouveau rather than nvidia driver but, when I do, I just get a flash of the lightdm login screen before everything turns black and my monitor reports "no signal". Alt-SysRq-REISUB will reboot the machine, so it is still running. Nothing useful in xorg log if I ssh in to check. Any suggestions? If I boot with "nomodeset" I only get low-res vesa driver rather than nouveau.
<kristal> Q: Anyone remember the name of that application that let you log in as another user in a window?
#ubuntu 2014-11-21
<Jordan_U> kristal: I'm not sure what you mean by "log in as a nother user in a window". What is your end goal?
<kristal> Jordan_U: I remember a way-better-than nested X program that I used to run another user in a window on my second screen
<solsTiCe> kristal: xnest ?
<kristal> solsTiCe: I think that was a dep, but it let me log in as another without manual configs
<Jordan_U> kristal: What is your end goal?
<kristal> Jordan_U: right now I ctrl alt fx to flip users, would like to just run another in a window on my second monitor
<RedPenguin> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> kristal: Why not just run individual applications as another user, in the same X session? gksu will allow you to do that.
<RedPenguin> My RESULTS.txt has been pasted, I swear nothing looks odd
<Jordan_U> RedPenguin: Please post a link to the paste here.
<RedPenguin> yea that would help
<RedPenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9134793/
<kristal> Jordan_U: when messing with programming it gets kinda painful having to gksu everything
<RedPenguin> Also I checked my BIOS and it claims it's set to boot from my HD, so doesn't seem to be a prob there
<Jordan_U> kristal: gksu -u otheruser gnome-terminal
<therue> did anyone read the install messages i wrote earlier?
<therue> ok i'm looking at the messages at the bottom of my install... i see some warningL source ID blah was not found when attempting to remove it
<kristal> Jordan_U: ahhh i think i found it, gjsu -u otherme xephyr
<therue> failed to acquire autospawn lock
<therue> cannot access autospawn lock
<therue> should i be concerned about those messages?
<Jordan_U> kristal: That is a good way to start a nested X server running as another user.
<scimech> therue: how is your install going?
<Jordan_U> RedPenguin: Is your internal hard drive listed in your BIOS's boot menus?
<Jordan_U> RedPenguin: Never mind, just saw your most recent message :)
<therue> it's running
<Jordan_U> RedPenguin: Do you see a syslinux boot menu when you boot from the Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<therue> you know how you can click at the bottom and it shows a small black screen showing all the command lines as the install is running?
<therue> i checked earlier and noticed some  cannot access autospawn lock, cannot acquire autospawn lock messages
<Jordan_U> RedPenguin: If so, try the "boot from first HD" option at that menu.
<therue> and a bunch of warning, source id blah was not found when attempting to remove it
<therue> should this be a concern?
<therue> right now it's at Step_before = stepUserInfo
<therue> and no more command lines
<therue> but install screen still has that circle spinning
<therue> so i'm assuming installing is still running
<therue> ?
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here mess around with xephyr?  when I try to launch steam within display :1 it says can't load glx extension
<therue> the main message justr says: creating ext4 file system for /boot in partition #3 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)...
<daftykins> therue: watch if your disk light is still going
<therue> still running... another command line just appeared
<Oathdynasty> Hey guys. I installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 on my Lenovo Y500, which has GT 650M SLI. Install goes fine, but something gets messed up after nvidia driver install. My screen goes all black, and I can't access TTY. Any ideas, or is there more info I should get?
<arrow_> hi, i want edit desktop-login sound, but i need sudo rights. How i make that?
<ubuntuaddicted> is it possible to game in xephyr or no?
<RedPenguin> Jordan_U: no, looks like the one I used to install doeshn't have that option
<RedPenguin> Just live and install
<arrow_> Hi, I want to change the desktop login sound and need root privileges for the folder in which these sounds are stored, I have to rename them. What is the command I get this Sudo right?
<RedPenguin> oh here we go Jordan_U I tried an old 10.04 instal disc that did have the option
<flaiks> anyone have a util for creating a windows 7 install usb in ubuntu ?
<RedPenguin> Gives ISOLinux Disk Error 01, AX = 0201, drive 80
<reisio> flaiks: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<Oathdynasty> arrow_: should be able to put 'sudo' before the command
<flaiks> reisio, thank you
<reisio> np homie
<TimeVirus> how deez
<arrow_> With "Sudo" which has unfortunately does not work. In Ubuntu 14.04 I could do it via sudo -i a shell and then edit the files. In Ubuntu 10.14 this does not seem to work.
<arrow_> i mean Ubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> so you type "sudo -i" and don't get the prompt change to "root@hostname" ?
<TimeVirus> isnt 1404 LTS?
<arrow_> yes
<Jordan_U> arrow_: sudo mv /old/path /new/path
<Jordan_U> RedPenguin: I think that means that your BIOS isn't exposing your internal drive at all.
<kristal> I'm lazy and just sudo su to get a root terminal
<arrow_> Jordan_U - this command was the also not effective. I need to edit the rights to the files in the folder usr / share / ubuntu / sounds. The desired effect should be that the "welcome melody" is not the standard, but another within the folder.
<Jordan_U> arrow_: "not effective" and "doesn't work" aren't very helpful descriptions. What is the exact command you ran? What was its complete output?
<RedPenguin> Jordan_U: yea it will not even do a SMART test, yet it installed Ubuntu to it
<Jordan_U> RedPenguin: Slightly loose cable?
<RedPenguin> Jordan_U: checkin now
<albertus> miao
<amigamia> hi is precise still supported? i'm running it with crouton on a chromebook
<arrow_> I have the command in the terminal: sudo -i started. This had the effect in Ubuntu Trusty Tahr, I on the entire system had the highest rights. This command does not work now, however in Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn.
<Zoyt> Is there anyone who knows how I can move my bios_grub partition in gparted?
<Jordan_U> amigamia: Yes, 12.04 is an LTS and is still supported.
<Jordan_U> arrow_: Again, what is the exact command you ran? What was its complete output?
<amigamia> thanks jordan_u
<Jordan_U> amigamia: You're welcome.
<amigamia> brb
<arrow_> After typing: sudo -i, I am prompted to enter the password. But following this, I can not edit the contents of the destination folder.
<Jordan_U> arrow_: For now, don't use sudo -i at all as it should not be needed. Please run "sudo mv /path/to/file/old_name /path/to/file/new_name". Post the exact command you run, and its complete output.
<arrow_> ok
<arrow_> oh yes, its run :-)
<arrow_> thanks
<Jordan_U> arrow_: You're welcome.
<albertus> what kind of thind i can do with ubuntu
<albertus> things
<albertus> is very similar to windows
<albertus> only have less virus
<albertus> and the open code
<albertus> for other things its the same
<albertus> i think so
<Zoyt> open source means you can for example make your own spin-off if you so wish and have the knowledge to :)
<ubuntuaddicted> i just installed openbox because I want to launch openbox on VT7 but I noticed this line at the end of installing openbox. update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/openbox to provide /usr/bin/x-window-manager (x-window-manager) in auto mode   did it just change my default Xubuntu session?
<RedPenguin> Jordan_U: looks like the cable was slightly off the motherbord, but oddly now that I secured it, it's like the PC takes long to go past the BIOS splash screen, but seems good otherwise
<albertus> is true
<Jordan_U> RedPenguin: I'm not sure how trustworthy your install can be given that the cable was loose the entire time.
<RedPenguin> Jordan_U: oh I am reinstalling, but ns why the PC's splash screen is so slow, it's like 30+ seconds before it even attempts to boot
<albertus> for example is flase than windows dont reconoigse the drivers and ubuntu yes
<albertus> all the drivers
<warfaren> when running a live usb, is all of the live distro copied to ram if enough ram is available so i can unplug the USB device after completely booting up?
<albertus> easier in linux yes but no more
<RedPenguin> now I'm getting ATA link slow to respond lol
<Oathdynasty> Hey guys. I installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 on my Lenovo Y500, which has GT 650M SLI. Install goes fine, but something gets messed up after nvidia driver install. My screen goes all black, and I can't access TTY. Any ideas, or is there more info I should get?
<daftykins> Oathdynasty: is it an nvidia optimus setup?
<albertus> ok i say the truth linux is better than windows technically
<albertus> but no more
<albertus> nothing more
<daftykins> albertus: this is not a channel for your nonsensical ranting, if you want to ask support questions stay, otherwise take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<albertus> ok sorry
<Oathdynasty> daftykins: I'm not familiar with optimus, so I'm not sure.
<warfaren> Oathdynasty: it's a system to let you switch between your CPU's built in graphics and your GT 650M
<daftykins> Oathdynasty: it's where you really have intel graphics and the nvidia ones work in tandem with it. run "lspci" to confirm
<warfaren> if your system have that, that is
<flaiks> woot
<warfaren> ?
<flaiks> so i managed to get it working, I didnt re-install windowws in UEFI mode, I just launched the windows installer and re-wrote the MBR for that drive
<warfaren> nice
<flaiks> will re-install as UEFI at a later date. no time for that right now.
<flaiks> will grub be able to detect windows now ?
<Oathdynasty> daftykins: One sec while I liveboot a usb
<warfaren> hopefully. did you try?
<squinty> .........famous last words "I will later...."  ;-)
<flaiks> warfaren, just ran update-grub, no dice
<flaiks> but i can just select the drive when i boot my computer
<flaiks> not a big deal
<flaiks> i have ubuntu installed as UEFI
<flaiks> and windows as Bios
<flaiks> so, i doubt they're compatible
<warfaren> flaiks: i see. so you have separate drives with different bootloaders installed to their MBR's
<flaiks> warfaren, basically yeah
<warfaren> ubuntu as UEFI huh
<warfaren> i've never tried that
<flaiks> warfaren, it did it automatically
<warfaren> okay
<Oathdynasty> daftykins: what am I looking for in the lspci output?
<daftykins> Oathdynasty: intel and nvidia.
<flaiks> anyone else have a gtx770 ?
<flaiks> nvidia drivers broke my system
<Oathdynasty> daftykins: I do see both.
<warfaren> lspci | grep VGAIf
<warfaren> is supposed to find optimus if you have it, according to a forum thread i found
<daftykins> Oathdynasty: then optimus it is, you can't just install nvidia drivers as standard, you must use nvidia-prime or bumblebee
<daftykins> warfaren: nope. it is not a device name
<warfaren> okay. someone suggested it but i didn't read the whole context of the post so it might not be right
<Oathdynasty> daftykins: Ok. So I should chroot into the laptop, apt-get purge nvidia-current, and apt-get install nvidia-prime?
<warfaren> oh sorry i see it now. he actually was writing "If..." after the command but he failed to make a space so you were just supposed to grep for VGA, nothing else
<squinty> could also just install inxi and issue the command  inxi -Gx   will show current state of display adapters, drivers etc
<warfaren> Oathdynasty: guess you could do it from recovery too?
<daftykins> Oathdynasty: certainly purge nvidia* then reboot, it'll be back to normal then. you can use the drivers offered from additional hardware/drivers to get prime up and running i think
<flaiks> how can I execute .run files in ubuntu ?
<daftykins> flaiks: if that's a graphics driver, you're doing it wrong.
<warfaren> chmod +x the .run, and ./file.run ?
<teward> flaiks: whiel I don't recommend runningi random `run` files... `chmod +x FILE.run`  then `./file.run`
<flaiks> daftykins, its the one from the Nvidia website
<squinty> may need to nuke or mv  xorg.conf (if present)
<daftykins> flaiks: yes, don't do that. this isn't Windows
<teward> flaiks: yeah don't run that
<teward> (as daftykins said, this isn't Windows)
<warfaren> sometimes you'd have to do that though because the drivers in the repo are too outdated and wont let you run steam and stuff
<flaiks> well the ones from the repo break my system
<warfaren> but be sure to try the ones from the repo first
<daftykins> "won't let you run steam" is rubbish i'm afraid
<warfaren> well you weren't using the specific ones for optimus then were you?
<flaiks> lol
<warfaren> it happened to me before a few times
<flaiks> nawh
<warfaren> it complains about outdated drivers
<warfaren> some GLX features missing or whateve
<flaiks> i installed the nvidia-304 driver from repo, and it booted into a black screen with an X for my mouse cursor
<flaiks> so I had to go into recovery root shell and remove them
<flaiks> to get back in
<warfaren> then i replace it with the latest .run from nvidia/amd and it works
<warfaren> not sure if i had the problem with nvidia but with amd i did for sure
<daftykins> that's a bad way to install drivers under Ubuntu and shouldn't be advised
<Sachiru> Query: Is it possible to install a local smtp server on a residential ISP and have it send email alerts (from the various VMs connected to the network on this local smtp server) to a gmail account, without said emails being marked as spam?
<flaiks> daftykins, which way ?
<flaiks> daftykins, from the nvidia source, or from apt-get ?
<Sachiru> I have a home lab and want to implement overheat and other email alerts.
<daftykins> via manual downloads = bad.
<warfaren> well alright i would never recommend it OVER getting it from repo anyway
<flaiks> daftykins, im going to trust you on that
<warfaren> obviously that is far superior if it works
<daftykins> Sachiru: ask your ISP if they block the port forwarding
<flaiks> BUT, they're from the nvidia site, not some random source
<Sachiru> They do not
<warfaren> flaiks: from apt-get but not the ones you were using before
<flaiks> warfaren, the ones I was using before are from apt-get
<warfaren> yes but different ones from apt-get
<warfaren> like he said before
<daftykins> Sachiru: being labelled as spam involves a lot more that a home setup would need a fair amount of work to configure - beyond the scope of this channel too
<warfaren> nvidia-prime package from apt-get or whatever
<flaiks> im going to try the nvidia-current again but disable my onboard video
<flaiks> apparently thats a thing
<Sachiru> Thanks. I can do the configuration myself, would just like to confirm if emails sent from a dynamic IP without reverse DNS would be automatically marked as spam.
<warfaren> so you tried nvidia-prime?
<warfaren> because nvidia-current are the regular ones for non-optimus machines
<daftykins> Sachiru: this is not gmail support.
<flaiks> i have a gtx770
<daftykins> warfaren: that's not the same user - unless flaiks is running optimus too
<flaiks> dont think its optimus lol
<warfaren> sorry i'm confused :D
<daftykins> nope sounds like non-optimus :>
<daftykins> nn all
<warfaren> didn't realise there were 2 people talking about nvidia drivers hehe
<warfaren> my bad
<warfaren> i should get some sleep :)
<warfaren> sorry for reapting myself but i think my question wasn't seen before: when running a live usb, is all of the live distro copied to ram if enough ram is available so i can unplug the USB device after completely booting up?
<flaiks> sweet
<flaiks> worked
<flaiks> just had do disable integrated graphics
<warfaren> nice
<Ekarus> warfaren, I asked a similar question long ago and the answer seemed to be no
<warfaren> ok
<Oathdynasty> warfaren: how do I boot into recovery on ubuntu? holding shift during boot brought me to a blinking cursor
<warfaren> i guess it's safer to try with a live cd than a live usb?
<warfaren> Oathdynasty: so you didn't manage to bring up the grub menu?
<warfaren> it's one of the options in the grub menu
<Oathdynasty> No. This is a UEFI laptop
<Ekarus> Pretty sure both are safe, neither touches the hard drive unless you mount it :D
<warfaren> oh yeah wow. i have no idea then sorry.
<warfaren> never thought about that :D
<squinty> Oathdynasty:  iirc uefi needs the esc key pressed to bring up grub menu
<warfaren> i googled for that and i'm surprised to say that i didn't find a single relevant result
<warfaren> searched for "uefi grub menu" , "gpt grub menu" and "how to bring up grub menu uefi"
<warfaren> you'd think someone asked it...
<Oathdynasty> squinty: Thank you!!!
<squinty> Oathdynasty:  yw
<warfaren> yeah thank you from me too, really good to know!
<Oathdynasty> I can't seem to boot into recovery with anything useful
<Oathdynasty> Any prompt I get disappears after about a second. Just going for a fresh install. Not trying to fix this.
<chris112> hibernate is not working. second screen goes to standy, gnome disappears and only a cursor on a black screen is visible. but the pc never goes to sleep. after a while of showing only the cursor the pc springs back to life. how can i find out what blocks the machine form going to hibernate?
<lasdam> hi. I'm pissed off at the chess game and want to remove it. how do I remove gnu-chess without also having to remove all of gnome* .....
<kev> l
<warfaren> lasdam: so you tried apt-get remove gnu-chess and it's suggesting to remove all your gnome packages aswell?
<lasdam> yes. I've had this problem many times before with other software as well
<Loshki> warfaren: last time I encountered this issue, the ubuntu live cd would occasionally refer to the CD while running, so you couldn't remove it. I think knoppix guarantees entirely run-from-ram.
<warfaren> Loshki: i see, thank you
<lasdam> warfaren: I mean gnome-chess* (but I did try to remove non-gnome software before and like 30 other packages, including gnome, "was to be REMOVED" accordingly, just for a very minor package/piece of software
<warfaren> lasdam: i dunno if it's the best solution but you could "pin" the packages you want to keep
<warfaren> that will prevent them from being uninstalled
<warfaren> lasdam: i tried myself to see if i got the same problem as you, but no
<warfaren> $ sudo apt-get remove gnome-chess*
<warfaren> The following packages will be REMOVED: gnome-chess
<warfaren> only that
<therue> back
<therue> so the install never finished
<therue> i had to restart my comptuer in order to quit it
<therue> dont know why... it just takes forever
<lasdam> warfaren: so what does that mean? (also how do I pin packages, and can I pick with a wildcard, like 'gnome*'?)
<warfaren> lasdam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<warfaren> should probably have all the info you want :)
<warfaren> i hope
<warfaren> haven't messed around a lot with it myself so i don't know :D
<warfaren> from what i can see it doesn't take wildcards which might be a pain in the ass for you if there are a lot of packages to pin. you could write a simple script to generate the content of the pinning file but i'm sure there must be a better way
<warfaren> such as understanding why apt-get is going berserk in the first place
<warfaren> (as you saw from my test it's not supposed to remove all your gnome* packages when you uninstall gnome-chess)
<frowni> Does anyone remember " schlong.irc " script?
<Oathdynasty> Nvidia-prime is what I'm installing, correct?
<lasdam> warfaren: I pinned down 'gnome*', unpinned gnome-chess, but I get this error when trying to remove gnome-chess now: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lasdam>  gnome-games : Depends: gnome-chess (>= 1:3.8) but it is not going to be installed
<lasdam> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<warfaren> ugh..
<warfaren> i wish i was better at this
<warfaren> so it's actually trying to install gnome-games as you uninstall gnome-chess?
<lasdam> yes
<warfaren> maybe there are other package installs waiting to complete before you remove gnome-chess ... did you try just apt-get install -f and see what it says?
<lasdam> and 'gnome' as well earlier, but I guess it gave up on that one for some reason
<warfaren> maybe not carry on if it suggest something that doesn't look good, but at least see what it wants to do
<lasdam> nothing on install -f
<lasdam> (only '2 not upgraded')
<warfaren> hm okay
<therue> so ya install failed again
<therue> twice now :\
<warfaren> try apt-get remove gnome-games ?
<axp_> hi to everyone here !
<warfaren> actually try apt-get remove gnome-game gnome-chess
<warfaren> games*
<warfaren> sorry
<warfaren> hi axp_
<lasdam> meh, I don't actually want to delete the rest of the games, but I'll do it anyway just to learn something from this
<lasdam> I can reinstall anyway
<warfaren> oh.
<warfaren> i see, i didnt think you had that package installed
<warfaren> as it seemed to want to install it as you were removing gnome-chess
<axp_> where I can send a screenshoot about a mistake on Ubuntu Software Center ?
<lasdam> also it didn't work. it won't even allow me to just remove gnome-games
<warfaren> maybe cuz it's pinned?
<lasdam> no, I did apt-mark unhold gnome-games
<warfaren> not sure if holding and pinning is related like that?
<lasdam> meh, I see now, "Holding" is an alternative to "Pinning" <.<
<warfaren> i think they're related but for slightly different things
<lasdam> I unholded gnome* and now it allows me to remove gnome-games, but also insists on removing gnome along with it.
<jacob_koelling> was up
<jacob_koelling> any ladies wanna chat
<axp_> some Ubuntu developer here ?
<warfaren> jacob_koelling: this is a support channel for the ubuntu operating system... not sure what you were really expecting?
<Guest26979> Im having trouble getting opengl working in virtual box
<lasdam> I guess this would be the time to start pinning. though I'm not sure I'm gonna be bothered to editing several files manually in a slightly awkward format to me just to pin down individual packages..
<warfaren> haha
<warfaren> lasdam: hence my suggestion of making a script generate that content for you
<warfaren> i can probably write it for you if you tell me the results you want
<lasdam> right, so you mean my script would take wildcard input and generate the output for the various files?
<warfaren> yep
<warfaren> and even write the output to the correct file(s)
<warfaren> so long as it's okay to be put in the end of the file. if it needs to go to some specific line i'm not sure i'm gonna bother
<lasdam> you think pinning these packages will solve my problem?
<lasdam> similar future problems*
<warfaren> i have no idea really. it was something my friend suggested me to do a long time ago when i was in the same situation you are now
<warfaren> i did not actually end up doing that, though
<sayurelektronik> Assamu'alikum
<lasdam> warfaren: hmm ok
<lasdam> warfaren: sounds like you've got some more efficient/better configurations or something than me so that your apt doesn't insist on removing gnome etc along with gnome-chess though
<warfaren> lasdam: maybe.. i dunno. anyhow let me know if you want me to make you that script. just provide me the sample output you want and i'll write the code
<warfaren> best to upload that sample to pastebin so i can see everything with tabs and stuff
<lasdam> I appreciate that, but I think I rather just sit here and hate both humanity (for other reasons) and computers/Linux for a while instead. so much unnecessary complexity everywhere, and I'm pretty tired of bowing to it and allowing it run my life. I hate when things doesn't make sense, and this doesn't make sense, and life doesn't make sense currently, so f all of it. anyway, I appreciate your help.
<warfaren> i waas thinking something like this: http://pastebin.com/tDiu3mGY
<warfaren> i see, sorry to see you say that
<a_b1> Hi guys
<a_b1> I have a question.
<warfaren> Surely this must be wrong? The title says "Desktop Preferences" but the description is about pcmanfm? http://imgur.com/o3rfjU6
<a_b1> Can i make character device using mknod as nor root user in Linux system?
<warfaren> and if so, where does one report an error like that?
<a_b1> is it possible?
<warfaren> a_b1: i don't think so. i just tried in a directory where i have write permissions and it still said operation not permitted
<warfaren> i could be wrong though
<ubuntuaddicted> im trying to run a seperate X server which i have working, it's running openbox but when I try to launch steam, the client isn't rendering text or basically anything. here's the terminal output /home/buildbot/buildslave_steam/steam_rel_client_ubuntu12_linux/build/src/vgui2/src/surface_opengl.cpp (563)
<ubuntuaddicted> oops, didn't mean to post that. here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/FTabjpwk
<cholcobo[]> does ubuntu's default install come with a video editing program?
<dorkusmaximus> I'm trying to create a dual boot system with Windows 7 and Ubuntu. If I install Ubuntu first, then Windows says it cannot install because the disk uses GPT. If I install Windows first, then Ubuntu can't find the Windows partition during install and shows a completely blank disk. What do I need to do?
<tytan64> Hey. Is Kernel 3.13 really the latest kernel available for Ubuntu 14.04.1?
<tytan64> cholcobo[]: no. but you can install PiTiVi
<cholcobo[]> tytan64 cool thanks.  that's currently the best video-editor for linux right now?
<cholcobo[]> reisio you see that?  that's how you help people in a support channel.  you can learn from tytan64
<tytan64> cholcobo[]: Sorry. I don't know much about video editing. But you read very often about pitivi on omgubuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> is anyone familiar with launching a separate X server? and then launching steam in that?
<warfaren> ubuntuaddicted: that's funny, i was thinking about doing that earlier today
<warfaren> haven't tried it yet though
<zerty> How do I get my steelseries mouse to not suck in ubuntu -_-
<warfaren> zerty: please describe the problem you're having
<Bashing-om> tytan64: sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-39-generic .
<ubuntuaddicted> warfaren, i'm trying to do this because i run dual monitors and my gaming monitor in front of me is at +1920,0  so X server is sync'ing to the display that's on the left, so i'm getting screen tearing on my gaming monitor.  i can't get steam to run correctly though, i'm getting this output from the terminal
<tytan64> cholcobo[]: There was also "Lightworks" I believe
<ubuntuaddicted> warfaren, http://pastebin.com/FTabjpwk
<zerty> I have a sensei and cant change the dpi with the steelseries utility because of no linux support so my sensitivity is insanely high and feels weird
<tytan64> Bashing-om: Is there a proper way to get more recent kernels like you can in debian using backports?
<zerty> Have changed setting within the mouse utility to the lowest but it still feels epically different than my windows sensitivity
<warfaren> zerty: please try the following command: xset m 1 1
<liuxg> how to resolve the recording noise when using the kazam? I got a big noise when recording, and it makes very bad
<warfaren> zerty: (that also disables mouse acceleration)
<warfaren> ubuntuaddicted: wow, that's a lot of errors.. not sure what to make of it
<zerty> actually feels a lot better I will test it in counter-strike now thanks
<warfaren> zerty: nice. please be aware that you have to add that command to your startup programs to make it come back after reboot
<Oathdynasty> warfaren: can I verify that nvidia-prime is installed  correctly?
<tytan64> There must be a way to get a more recent kernel in Ubuntu LTS, mustn't it?
<warfaren> Oathdynasty: dpkg -l | grep nvidia-prime should verify that it's installed, but i don't know how to verify that it's actually being used
<somsip> !mainline | tytan64
<ubottu> tytan64: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Oathdynasty> warfaren: awesome, thanks. Is there much difference between prime and bumblebee?
<ubuntuaddicted> warfaren, yeah, steam isn't rendering all the way. here's a screenshot https://picasaweb.google.com/107176979245466375817/Public#6083980656126332914
<warfaren> Oathdynasty: no idea really, sorry
<warfaren> ubuntuaddicted: i see, did you try a game too?
<tytan64> I meant a way which is kept up to date by apt ^^
<liuxg> I am now using the kazam to record a video. However, I get some noise when recording. May I know how I can get rid of the noise? thanks
<kostkon> tytan64, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ubuntuaddicted> warfaren, not yet. i want to get the damn client to render properly first. i'm confused why the terminal output is referring to /home/buildbot/buildslave_steam/
<warfaren> ubuntuaddicted: that's not your home directory i'm assuming?
<ubuntuaddicted> warfaren, nope
<squirtle_51> Can anyone help me set up an rsync process as a cronjob? I've never used cron before.
<warfaren> ubuntuaddicted: probably something from valve's compiling machine
<tytan64> So Ubuntu 14.04 LTS will get a more recent kernel in february of 2015 :)
<warfaren> squirtle_51: how often do you want it to run? there's /etc/crontab for very specific times, and there's /etc/cron.{daily,hourly,monthly,weekly} which is a little more simple
<kostkon> tytan64, indeed
<Bashing-om> tytan64: Also see: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/linux-kernel-3-12-released-install-ubuntu-or-linux-mint/ .
<velho> hello my friends! can I switch  the window buttons menu: minimize,maximize,close in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<tytan64> velho: switch=change?
<warfaren> velho: probably. you would be configuring or replacing your window decorator program
<squirtle_51> warfaren: Hourly would be fine. I just want to ensure 3 or four folders stay synced  between two laptops. I saw where I can use the @daily shorcut, but I can't quite figure out how to set up the file.
<warfaren> squirtle_51: simply put your script in /etc/cron.hourly/ and make it executable
<warfaren> that will run that script as root every hour
<velho> tytan64, yes
<squirtle_51> Perfect. Thank you!
<velho> warfaren, how to?
<tytan64> warfaren:  always as root?
<warfaren> by default, cron jobs are run as root, right?
<tytan64> idk
<warfaren> the cron daemon is run by root so that would make sense. but you can specify it to run as another user if you want to
<tytan64> But that could help keeping the notebook of my mother up to date :)
<warfaren> sure
<warfaren> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y
<warfaren> or dist-upgrade
<warfaren> i guess
<tytan64> like an automatic forced updating
<warfaren> yeah, that's what -y is for
<warfaren> so it doesn't stop to ask questions
<warfaren> which couldn't be answered anyway as there is no terminal to input anything into
<tytan64> warfaren: can I do that with debian, too?
<warfaren> certainly. cron should be available on all distros as far as i know
<warfaren> it's UNIX legacy i guess
<warfaren> been around forever
<reisio> Unix, yes
<reisio> also something all sane OSes in general can manage, one way or another
<reisio> and also half sane
<warfaren> yeah.
<reisio> and less-than-half sane :p
<tytan64> so cool! I'm using Ubuntu since version 8.04 LTS. But I have never heared of it before :D
<reisio> cron?
<warfaren> velho: oh yeah.. uhh. i'm not sure which window decorator you're currently using. i'm guessing you run a standard ubuntu?
<reisio> cron is like, ubré useful :p
<tytan64> yup
<reisio> crontab -l, crontab -e
<reisio> nomnom
<warfaren> :)
<reisio> and there's anacron for weird stuff
<reisio> and 'at' for weirder stuff
<tytan64> anacron from nikki minage
<reisio> and then you can combine cron with a shell script that has further logic...
<warfaren> yeah. anacron runs stuff that cron missed upon next bootup iirc?
<reisio> nomnom
<reisio> tytan64: heh
<reisio> anacron is useful for systems that illogically are not on all the time, yeah :)
<tytan64> Thanks for telling me about cron :)
<warfaren> :)
<warfaren> there's not much that can't be automated in the world of *nix
<squirtle_51> warfaren: If I run the following, will it keep those folders synced, or will it just push everything from local to the server PC?
<squirtle_51> http://pastebin.com/P6vDHEpA
<warfaren> it's really one of the things i love most. never having to mess around with stuff and just get to work with what you want to do once you have everything set up
<tytan64> Do you have something else cool to share?
<warfaren> squirtle_51: i don't actually know rsync, but i'm sure someone else can answer that
<squirtle_51> warfaren: Thanks, haha.
<reisio> yup
<reisio> Unix is for the lazy :)
<warfaren> tytan64: well, it's hard to think of *anything* but if you can put me on a thought track i might be able to think of something :P
<tytan64> reisio: I'm that lazy my gf calls me sloth sometimes ._.
<squirtle_51> reisio: Leave it to *nix users to ssh into the PC across the room and turn it down via alsamixer :D
<velho> warfaren, yes indeed! I'm using the default Ubuntu
<velho> warfaren, Can the windows buttons be changed in this window decorator?
<warfaren> velho: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right-or-left maybe this could help?
<reisio> tytan64: tolerance is a fine quality in a female
<cholcobo[]> reisio did you see earlier?
<reisio> squirtle_51: noway man, that's what webUIs on your phone are for :p
<cholcobo[]> that guy gave me the name of a video-editiong program for linux
<reisio> ssh is too much work indeed :p
<cholcobo[]> he helped me
<cholcobo[]> it was so cool
<reisio> cholcobo[]: ?
<reisio> cholcobo[]: neat
<cholcobo[]> reisio you should scroll up and see the magic
<reisio> what'd he say?
<cholcobo[]> he basically did the opposite of what you did, which was be retarded and gay
<cholcobo[]> ;)
<cholcobo[]> later fag
<cholcobo[]> CHOLBY RULES!
<reisio> later bro
<Mala> How do I access my floppy Diskette drive?
 * cholcobo[] slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<squirtle_51> reisio: *goes to download that*
<reisio> Mala: you got a /dev/fd0?
<Mala> a what?
<reisio> Mala: file /dev/fd0
<velho> warfaren, have you done this?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right-or-left/451330#451330
<Mala> let me run the file search thingy.
<squirtle_51> Actually reisio, is there a webUI or remote control app for Banshee that actually works?
<clarinet1> hi, all
<warfaren> velho: ooh sorry, didnt see it didnt apply to unity
<warfaren> velho: you could do that but it will change a lot of other things aswell
<velho> warfaren, that's what I suspect. Guess I need to change the windows decorator from unity to gnome???
<velho> warfaren, what other this will change?
<warfaren> the overall look of your desktop i guess
<warfaren> instead of having the launcher bar to your left it will be a different bar at the top/bottom etc.
<warfaren> if i understood it correctly
<warfaren> you could try it out though, if you don't like it you can just switch back to unity and we'll start over from there
<zerty> xset m 1 1
<warfaren> there's a selector (as he mentions) on the login screen
<warfaren> yeah
<zerty> how do i make this execute when I start :0
<warfaren> be sure to put that in your startup applications
<zerty> ubuntu
<warfaren> add a new entry, call it "fix mouse" and in execute you put that very command
<velho> warfaren, "that" what?
<reisio> squirtle_51: dunno, probably
<reisio> squirtle_51: IME the ones you can get premade tend to suck :)
<warfaren> velho: sorry. i was talking to zerty. forgot to write your names
<velho> warfaren, hmm, so from what I understand, Unity CAN'T change the windows buttons to the right?
<reisio> squirtle_51: I made my own, it turned out unsurprisingly exactly as I wanted it to
<velho> warfaren, no problem mate :D
<squirtle_51> reisio: *bows to the *nix master* I haven't gotten into scripting yet. Actually, can you help me out with an rsync script?
<jmadero> hi all - keep getting this error Error splicing file: Stale file handle
<jmadero> it keeps happening - 5 times in a row no
<jmadero> w
<zerty> Thanks a lot war I got it
<warfaren> velho: perhaps it can work somehow with unity. i googled and found some info about it but it might be outdated and not work anymore
<warfaren> zerty: nice :)
<warfaren> zerty: it's the same settings i use myself. turning off acceleration is so good for games
<warfaren> zerty: in steam games though, you may have to go to the games own settings and turn it off there aswell to make it really good
<warfaren> zerty: mouse acceleration makes no sense in first person shooters really
<zerty> Yeah I tried almost everything in CSGO and it still felt weird
<warfaren> ah.
<zerty> even after the fix Im at 0.824 sensitivty
<warfaren> mad
<velho> warfaren, I googled to. I asked here because I found no answer :\
<zerty> The thing really holding me back is no dpi switch
<warfaren> velho: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44187/how-do-i-move-the-unity-title-bar-buttons-to-the-right-side i found this, maybe you wanna try some of the suggestions
<zerty> Steelseries lets you add custom DPI to the center mouse button so im assuming its just stuck at 5000 or something
<zerty> the default for the mouse
<warfaren> zerty: i think you could probably sort that out too
<warfaren> zerty: such as running some script to change sensitivity (dunno if that's the same effect as you get purely from changing DPI) as you press the buttons
<gogoshaasho> anyone tried 14.10 yet
<zerty> Yeah I was going to ask if there is any way to manipulate the dpi
<zerty> I dont mind switching dpi if there is a way i can permanently set my mouse to 1100 dpi I would be golden
<warfaren> zerty: it depends on how it works. if it relies on a driver in your operating system sending instructions to your mouse, telling it to switch to your dpi as you click that mouse button, it might be complicated
<warfaren> zerty: unless someone figured that driver out (i assume steelseries did not release an official linux driver for your mouse)
<nmatrix9> anyone here have experience installing ubuntu from a NFS iso image?
<gogoshaasho> you mean a backup or a downloaded image?
<zerty> Yeah there is no linux support :(
<warfaren> zerty: i'm no pro gamer, and i can't really tell the difference between low dpi and high dpi coupled with really low sensitivity settings
<reisio> nmatrix9: as in a network boot?
<zerty> oh its massive for me
<gogoshaasho> oh...no
<nmatrix9> yes
<reisio> warfaren: almost nobody can
<reisio> certainly not apple users :p
<nmatrix9> reisio: yes
<zerty> Ive used the same sensitivity for years
<zerty> lol
<warfaren> i see
<zerty> so my muscle memory is pretty used to it - i like to think it helps
<warfaren> sometimes, if you have a dual boot system, you can do your settings in windows and reboot into linux and hopefully your hardware wont reset and lose its settings
<warfaren> but that will only last until you reboot
<warfaren> if it works at all
<zerty> Yeah im only on linux now as my old copy of windows is gone and too poor to get win8
<ba-solo> hello everyone, i deleted my win7 boot while i use easyBCD, when i restart my computer i found that i cannot run win again
<zerty> So i guess ill have to deal till I get win8 or buy a new mouse freaking steel series
<warfaren> zerty: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/1ew39a/mouse_sensitivity_and_linux_gaming/ i found this, didn't read all of it myself but maybe you want to take a look too
<ba-solo> what should i do
<warfaren> ba-solo: is it a multi boot system? i guess running windows startup repair followed by installing grub again should do the trick
<ba-solo> and my computer has no cd-rom
<warfaren> ba-solo: you could boot it from a usb device if your motherboard supports that (most machines made after 2004 do...)
<reisio> ba-solo: the beginning of this will probably work: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<reisio> ba-solo: or you can use a Windows install image to fix it
<reisio> more at #windows
<ba-solo> warfaren and reisio , how can i repair win boot in ubuntu
<zerty> thanks warfaren how would I get a bash script to execute at startup do I just paste that where i pasted the last command?
<warfaren> zerty: also this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343927
<reisio> ba-solo: just said
<warfaren> zerty: did you try running the script on its own now? to see that it helps. before making it run at startup
<gamax92> is this really the largest freenode channel
<warfaren> zerty: if you want to run it at startup, put it into a text file and save it, make the file executable and in the execute field of startup applications type in /full/path/to/script
<warfaren> ba-solo: when you start your machine now, do you first get to the grub menu (being able to start ubuntu but not windows) or do you get straight to an error unable to do anything?
<ba-solo> ok ,thanks warferen and reisio, i will have a try
<Hongo> hello some can help me ¿?
<Hongo> someone*
<Svetlana> if you ask
<warfaren> How would we know before you even stated your question? :)
<Hongo> i have issues with my internet :/
<warfaren> okay.. go on
<Hongo> my conection is terrible slow with the wifi
<Hongo> but awesome with the ethernet
<ba-solo> warfaren, when i start i first get to the grub ,and there is win boot , but when i run win it make no difference
<Hongo> i do some research but nothing works
<gamax92> i share Hongo's issue
<warfaren> ba-solo: so you would need to run windows startup repair i assume. but that will overwrite grub so you'll have to install grub afterwards. unless you set it up from easybcd (which i don't really recommend)
<warfaren> Hongo: did you try connecting to several different wifi access points?
<bubbasaures> windows startup will not overwrite grub
<Hongo> no, i only ve one close :/
<ba-solo> warfaren , can i write a win boot on ubuntu?
<gamax92> I know my wifi adapter is an realtek 8192se, and the same point works in windows with good speed and no packet loss
<gamax92> but in linux it disconnects often, there is packet loss, and its slow
<reisio> ba-solo: already told you
<warfaren> ba-solo: maybe, but i think it would be easier if you booted the windows installer and ran startup repair
<warfaren> Hongo: do you have other devices connected to the same wifi spot, and are they slow too?
<Hongo> I ve 2 androids and a pc with windows but they work fine
<warfaren> Hongo: at the same distance from the access point?
<Hongo> no
<warfaren> Hongo: if they were closer, they would have higher signal strength and work better. but you probably already thought of that
<zerty> ahh warfaren my knowledgable friend I have no idea how to make a text document an executable :0
<ba-solo> warfaren and reisio, i have a usb drive with win pe ,but it seems broken down .so i have no choice but write it again
<Hongo> they are like 10mts, and the laptop is like 1 mt but the laptop is slow-one
<reisio> ba-solo: hrmm?
<warfaren> zerty: in the terminal, you would type chmod +x filename (filename being the name of the file you want to make executable). or you can rightclick it, go to properties, and check the executable checkbox under permissions
<warfaren> ba-solo: do you have another system with a working windows install to prepare your stick? it might be able to be done under ubuntu too, though. i don't know
<zerty> ah yeah that slowed it way down warfaren youre a saint how do you handle so many questions at once
<warfaren> i don't know :D but i'm a fast typist
<warfaren> around 100WPM. so fairly fast anyway i guess
<ubuntuaddicted> im really struggling to figure out how to launch an openbox session on an x server running on DISPLAY=:1, i've tried to follow the arch wiki for setting up ~/.xinitrc and how to load a custom xorg.conf file but i can't figure it out. can some one please help me?  here's the command i'm trying xinit -- -config xorg.conf.d/xorg_single.conf :
<ubun00b> hello all
<ba-solo> reisio and warfaren , maybe what i can do is just reinstall win by unetbootin
<warfaren> i'm just trying to help everyone tonight. even if i'm not very knowledgeable about the question per se.
<warfaren> ba-solo: that sounds like it could be possible, yeah
<ubun00b> windows to ubuntu convert here having display issues
<Hongo> so... am i doom ?
<Hongo> xD
<warfaren> Hongo: nah we'll probably be able to work it out. lets see
<warfaren> Hongo: how old is your laptop? can you tell me its name and model number?
<reisio> ba-solo: since you're ignoring me, go ahead and don't give me the bulletpoints
<RedPenguin> Jordan_U: thanks again for your help earlier, I swapped out the HD for a new one, and the entire PC is faster and working way more stable now :)
<warfaren> ba-solo: didn't you try what reisio suggested?
<reisio> he's too busy IRCIng
<warfaren> :P
<Hongo> like 5 - 6 years old, is a gateway NV59C, the wifi is broken(i disconected it) but i've a wifi adapter
<ubun00b> can someone give me a shout when they are able to help, please?
<warfaren> Hongo: aha. what wifi adapter is that?
<warfaren> ubun00b: that's not how it works here. write your full question and wait for the answer
<Hongo> Realtek 802.11n NIC
<warfaren> any model number?
<warfaren> look for a sticker on it
<Hongo> ok w8 a lil
<warfaren> ok
<ubun00b> oh ok, my apologies. dell inspiron 1545 laptop running ubuntu 14.04 with external monitor. external isnt recognized, wrong res
<ubun00b> @warfaren ty btw
<SunStar> ubun00b,  yes, i have this same laptop and have the same problem
<squirtle_51> Can someone help me out with an rsync script?
<Hongo> Got it: Model No. TL-WN725N
<ubun00b> SunStar, have you found a resolution to it?
<reisio> squirtle_51: did you run it?
<SunStar> sometimes the xorg-edgers ppa works, but thats hit an miss
<warfaren> Hongo: ah. did you try this usb adaptor on another machine before? i have a similar one (but bigger) and it reaaally sucks
<ubun00b> @SunStar..i have no idea what youre saying
<warfaren> it performs an awful lot worse than the built in wifi of my laptop (built in doing about 60Mbit/s, the usb stick around 4Mbit/s)
<ubun00b> im sorry
<warfaren> ubun00b: that's a repository (a server where you can download packages)
<Svetlana> ubun00b: SunStar says that the xorg-edgers PPA is not reliable.
<SunStar> not realiable *BUT* the only solution that has worked
<gamax92> what about oibaf
<ba-solo> reisio, i'm really really sorry. i have go through the website. but i'm not used to terminal because i am green hand , i'm afraid to make error that lead to the only run ubuntu broken down too.
<ubun00b> how do i fix?
<Hongo> yeah, in the pc, and worked fine... and i know it sucks at least in the laptop, i make the laptop struggle, i cant put my usb headphones when i ve the adapter on
<SunStar> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<reisio> ba-solo: so ask the channel to help you
<Hongo> it make*
<reisio> ...what you were doing already
<warfaren> Hongo: hm ok. on this other pc, was it on windows or linux mayeb?
<Hongo> windows 7
<ba-solo> reisio , thanks and really sorry for that
<ba-solo> warfaren , thanks
<warfaren> Hongo: perhaps the linux driver isn't as good as it could be. it would be interesting if you could try it under windows again and compare
<reisio> :p
<ubun00b> please forgive my ignorance, but i have no idea what im doing. i gave up on windows and turned to ubuntu. im not real familiar with the terminology, etc..
<warfaren> ba-solo: you're welcome
<squirtle_51> reisio: I ran this the other day to retrieve data from a PC that I had pushed data to before changing OSes. My question is as follows. How would I have to format it to keep both my normal PC and my other one synced? http://pastebin.com/c5CHY1Bq
<warfaren> ubun00b: just ask about anything you don't understand, i'll explain it. we're here to help
<Hongo> the strange thing is that it used to work fine here, later i changed to an ethernet cuz the problem with the usb headphones
<SunStar> ubun00b,  yeah this is a matter of adding a ppa to your software sources. the ppa you want to add is xorg-edgers, then you will need to run the system update service. hold on a moment
<warfaren> Hongo: it was fast and good under ubuntu?
<Hongo> yeah
<ubun00b> i am unable to set my external display to it's native res. system settings only allows me to select 2 res, neither correct. its listed as unknown
<warfaren> Hongo: please test it again on your other pc? maybe the hardware broke down
<Hongo> 8mb downloa is my top and was no problem, now i only reach 0.22mbs
<ubun00b> tymc @warfaren @SunStar
<warfaren> :)
<Hongo> could it be the modem?
<SunStar> ubun00b, open a terminal window and type "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers"
<warfaren> Hongo: maybe, but if your other wifi devices dont have that problem , you shouldn't blame your modem
<Hongo> cuz i had the ethernet but it start to give me problems
<SunStar> ubun00b,  then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<reisio> squirtle_51: for something long term you might use lsyncd
<Hongo> can i router mess up this things?
<reisio> squirtle_51: although I'd probably just use cron and rsync (using sshfs)
<Hongo> can a router*
<warfaren> Hongo: technically yeah. but you should notice it on your other devices aswell in that case
<reisio> more at #rsync
<squirtle_51> reisio: I was going to set it up as a cron script, actually. I'll go check out #rsync. Thanks!
<Hongo> yeah but the other 3 devices are ok :/
<gogoshaasho> does anyone have any experience mounting a LUKS encrypted LVM partition in 14.04 or 14.10? any..and i mean ANY help would be appreciated
<reisio> squirtle_51: sshfs makes things much easier for the human brain, IMO
<warfaren> Hongo: so your router is probably not to blame
<ubun00b> @SunStar i have done this
<srsr> hi I was just wondering, I just loaded ubuntu 14.04 and need java for firefox.. do i install version 8?
<hansel> hi hongo
<SunStar> ubun00b,  just know, i have given up on this laptop.   most of the time it's stuck @ 1024x768 since i removed it's broken LCD
<reisio> squirtle_51: sshfs foo@bar: /mnt/bar; rsync -a baz/ /mnt/bar/
<warfaren> srsr: you mean you want java so it can run java programs inside firefox?
<reisio> squirtle_51: or more seriously, s/; / &&/
<srsr> I need to run a upload program on the net for a dealership and it runs a java app to do it
<ubun00b> @SunStar will this install needed drivers? i cant nail down the issue, not being familiar with ubuntu
<reisio> sshfs … && rsync … || echo 'crap!'
<SunStar> the commans i supplied are the only way to fix it i have found
<Hongo> hi hansel
<SunStar> commands*
<warfaren> srsr: do you have to run that in firefox? or could you download the .jar and run it anyway?
<Hongo> i removed the router
<warfaren> srsr: if you need to enable it in browser, i found this for you: https://www.java.com/en/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<srsr> It is a web app, it needs to run out of a browser.. on my hackintosh it runs in either firefox or opera
<Hongo> cuz it make the pc slow
<gamax92> srsr: 7 should be fine
<Hongo> both pc and laptop
<squirtle_51> reisio: Time to run man sshfs.
<ubun00b> is there any "top 10" things to do or know after switching from windows to ubuntu cold turkey?
<warfaren> just installing java wont enable the browser component afaik
<SunStar> also, check /var/logs/dmesg and /var/logs/system for edid errors. if the new screen doesnt supply "edid" or bad "edid"  ubuntu is forced to guess and almost always chooses 1024x768 knowing it's almost garenteed to work
<reisio> squirtle_51: just like mount foo bar, only foo takes the usual user@ip: form of ssh/scp
<gamax92> you need icedtea for the browser component
<warfaren> you need icedtea i think.. or something else
<Hongo> the leave the pc with the cable and the laptop with the wifi adapter
<SunStar> flash and icedtea
<reisio> ubun00b: just be vigilant for a bit if you feel out of place, it'll pass
<xangua> ubun00b: omgubuntu and webupd8 blogs usually have several guides for "10 things to do after installing ubuntu XX.XX"
<ubun00b> SunStar, how would i add the "edid"?
<reisio> ubun00b: oh, and most importantly, utilize IRC :)
<SunStar> thats somerthing the manufacturer was supposed to do
<warfaren> ubun00b: first thing i learned was not to put sudo in front of every command when using the terminal :D
<srsr> thanks.. i had to buy a windoz 8.1 laptop and i cant stand it.. i usually use elementary but thought i would try ubuntu... it is really good so far
<ubun00b> well, google kept me in circles till it pointed me to xchat.
<warfaren> ubun00b: it might help, but it's very bad security wise
<ubun00b> warfaren, ty
<warfaren> ubun00b: sudo should only be used when it is required
<Hongo> well, thanks for the help folks, especially warfaren
<warfaren> Hongo: you're welcome, hope you got some results
<Hongo> thanks, cya later
<ubun00b> thank you reisio , xangua , warfaren , SunStar
<gamax92> any ubuntu derived or non ubuntu for atom netbooks?
<reisio> :)
<reisio> gamax92: no derivative is needed for atoms in particular
<srsr> thanks.. ill try to fine tune it up on the weekend... so i will put on java 7 then.. and again thank you both for the info
<reisio> gamax92: they're just another model of intel proc
<ubun00b> SunStar, should i reboot?
<gamax92> well i was hinting at the fact that its slow
<xangua> gamax92: ubuntu, you may wanna try xubuntu or lubuntu for low resources machines
<SunStar> yes
<reisio> gamax92: you can avoid the "heavier" DEs like GNOME or KDE if you like
<gamax92> like 1.6GHz cpu and 166MHz gpu slow
<ubun00b> SunStar, and all, tyvm, bbl
<warfaren> in my experience gnome2 is faster than most DE's claiming to be lightweight
 * reisio still remembers his 797MHz celeron
<reisio> 128MB RAM :)
<warfaren> too bad it's not really developed anymore. i've been using mate but it seems buggy :/
<warfaren> lovely old hardware
<Svetlana> report bugs! you are the future
<gamax92> warfaren: in my experience mate-panel randomly takes up crap loads of cpu time and ends up locking up my computer for a bit.
<reisio> Xfce's always been a better alternative to GNOME 2, IMO
<SunStar> i just pulled a server from the dumpster. has a CCTV capture card that supports 16 analog cameras but it's only 1.4GHz w/ 256 RAM. what to do with it?
<gamax92> SunStar: what cpui
<ObrienDave> xfce +1
<SunStar> AMD XP
<Svetlana> reisio: except it bugs out when (i) you don't use a shimmer theme and (ii) have both gtk2 and gtk3 apps installed
<srsr> anyways, big day again tomorrow.. ty for the help... l8tr
<reisio> SunStar: sell it for drugs?
<reisio> Svetlana: nope
<Svetlana> tell me the secret then
<Svetlana> to me, gtk3 apps looked really ugly without shimmer themes
<warfaren> i kind of liked xfce but i don't like how the application menu groups stuff.. really like the old gnome 2 way with just applications/places/system
<srsr> lol.. win 8.1 i3 6gb ram = 1 joint
<Svetlana> warfaren: you can customize all that
<warfaren> maybe i should give it another chance
<srsr> with win it felt like my old 486
<warfaren> i'm just too accustomed to ubuntu 10.04
<Svetlana> yes, 'not customizable' was not my complaint there warfaren, it was jolly good at that
<reisio> Svetlana: that's a GTK+3/Ubuntu problem, nothing to do with Xfce
<Svetlana> reisio: meaning it's ok on another distro ? or meaning it is gtk3's fault ?
<reisio> it was GTK+'s bright idea to betray all its developers :p
<reisio> kinda like GNOME 3
<reisio> and KDE 4 :p
<warfaren> ubuntu 10.04 is by far the best distro i ever used.. everything just works and feels so fluid and all
<reisio> Svetlana: mmm, well it's probably simpler on some other distros :p
<gamax92> i would have liked xfce iirc (not used it recently) the desktop icons cannot be grid', there is always a white outline behind the icon text, and the theme renders oddly
<SunStar> +1 warfaren
<reisio> gamax92: doesn't sound quite right to me
<SunStar> i take it it didnt work ubun00b
<reisio> gamax92: perhaps with xubuntu-desktop's defaults, but not by requirement
<Svetlana> reisio: well iirc gtk2 isnt maintained and xfce is all gtk2, but i may be wrong
<Svetlana> at least the themes (most of them)
<gamax92> well im in mint atm, since they offered MATE and I was already used to gnome 2
<ubun00b> SunStar, lol. afaik no...what can i check, log wise?
<warfaren> same here. i kinda like it but a lot of things didn't age well
<warfaren> like support for compiz
<reisio> Svetlana: mmmm, it wouldn't surprise me if they are not developing it (in favor of 3, which they obviously made for a reason), but it's too prevalent to not be maintained
<reisio> which is why you can still use it
<gamax92> compiz?
<reisio> unmaintained software does not remain in any distro repos
<reisio> that would mean the distro maintainers were maintaining it, and that's work they almost never want
<warfaren> yeah, compiz is the only way i've managed to get rid of screen tearing completely....
<reisio> gamax92: whwat about it?
<warfaren> i've tried so many tutorials but none seem to work
<warfaren> other than compiz
<SunStar> next thing to try is open the software updater from the app launcher (start) menu and click the drivers tab. check if there are any proprietary drivers to use but, we have the same laptop and the org-edgers ppa is all that has ever worked for me
<gamax92> oh, tearing .
<SunStar> @ ubun00b
<sambagirl> if you have xfce as your desktop manager, how would you go about changing to gnome?
<gamax92> i could care less about terring.
<warfaren> you mean you COULDN'T care less?
<warfaren> or do you actually care about it?
<a_b1> guys, has anybody tired some file open detect in Linux?
<reisio> sambagirl: install ubuntu-desktop and carefully uninstall xubuntu-desktop & co.
<bubbasaures> sambagirl, Gnome what, the shell, fallback?
<reisio> sambagirl: the latter part has particular commands I don't know :p
<ubun00b> SunStar, frak
<reisio> a_b1: file alteration monitor
<sambagirl> well i think i should give a little background. i am running precise via crouton on a chromebook.
<Svetlana> (all that said -- i hope free desktop finds some better world when someone writes a universal toolkit for editing configs so that each program doesn't have to invent its own place and dialog for editing prefs, and for displaying menus so that programs don't have to hardcode their layout)
<reisio> sambagirl: Ubuntu is Ubuntu
<sambagirl> i personally prefer ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04 that is what i would like to have my gnome looing like
<warfaren> Svetlana: amen to that
<sambagirl> you know the top and bottom panels
<sambagirl> place application ssytem
<gamax92> I am running os/2 warp 3 on a 486
<warfaren> :)
<sambagirl> i think i might be able to get that with gnome
<sambagirl> os/2 :D
<warfaren> xD
<sambagirl> "groovy"
<bubbasaures> sambagirl, 10.04 was gnome 2, it is not in the repos, the fallback is a psuedo version
<sambagirl> oh ok.
<sambagirl> i'll just live with what i have.
<sambagirl> thanks
<warfaren> wowowow
<ubun00b> SunStar, dropping the scale for the menu and title bars works in a half cocked way
<gamax92> i have a cd of ubuntu 8 :P
<SunStar> yeah i just run xubuntu on that laptop and live with 1024x768 on a widescreen lcd
<ubun00b> cant wait to get a diff one
<sambagirl> i have hoary ubuntu cd :)
<SunStar> i think the problem is the laptop
<ubun00b> i agree
<ubun00b> it's frakked
<SunStar> i have tried screens that do supply edid and still resolution is an issue
<Dylan> The scroll bar on my web browser is so light I can barely see it. How can I make it darker/more visible? Using 14.04.
<ubun00b> later everone, thanks again. xbox time
<raschy> So I've installed the latest nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 14.10, and I'm getting some weird graphical glitches in web browser were the page flashes white. Anyone know whats up with that?
<SunStar> only time i've seen that was on a system with a very old nvidia with a very slow CPU and very little RAM
<SunStar> what nvidia chip?
<SunStar> also, #ubuntu+1 is for 14.10 support
<Riku-san> I feel bad for everyone, I've never had problems with Ubuntu on my primary desktop...
<Riku-san> only on my 5 year old laptop
<raschy> I'm using a 750m
<SunStar> nice
<dorkusmaximus> hahahahahaha
<Riku-san> Solution to everything: 14.04
<dorkusmaximus> ubuntu is installing
<SunStar> how is the performance with the xorg driver?
<Riku-san> *ubuntu-server 14.04
<raschy> Xorg driver is sub-par
<ObrienDave> SunStar, #ubuntu+1 is for 15.04 support ;P
<Riku-san> I use ubuntu-server for my desktops
<raschy> I've gotten the 331 nvidia drivers to work i was just curious if people had the 340 drivers working
<SunStar> ohhhh
<SunStar> thats right. this is november  :)
<Riku-san> because it gives more choice and it fits on an 800MB CD
<Riku-san> #ubuntu-tardis is for 20.04 support
<SunStar> i use ubuntu studio on all my desktops cuz it's awesome  :)
<Riku-san> but...
<Riku-san> unity
<dorkusmaximus> 20.04 should have qbit processor support
<Riku-san> I use ubuntu-server, then install GNOME 3
<ubuntuaddicted> how do i store my xorg.conf if i have more than 1 because i run more than 1 x server?
<Riku-san> wait the only problem with my desktop is my xorg config resets every boot
<Riku-san> so I have to re-rotate and order my displays
<Riku-san> saving xorg.conf in the nvidia settings does nothing
<Riku-san> X11, meh, X18!
<Riku-san> nobody needs stability
<gamax92> XFree86
<portablejim> How would I set up /etc/skel to run a script on the ubuntu user on the live cd on startup using upstart?
<Riku-san> lol we've been on X11 since the 80s
<SunStar> longer than that
<anjo-aladiah> i cant make my lubuntu 14.10 hibernate nether on console nether on the button menu
<anjo-aladiah> iam with dual boot windows lubuntu . i tryed this with out sucess http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/10/enable-hibernate-option-in-ubuntu-14-10-unity/
<anjo-aladiah> When i try sudo pm-hibernate, then the screen switch off, but the computer dont terminate at all and stay on longer and longer . . ! I have to push the power button to switch off it.
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know how to manage multiple xorg.conf files? i need 2 different ones for launching 2 X servers
<ObrienDave> anjo-aladiah, you need swap to make hibernate work
<anjo-aladiah> ObrienDAve installation already creat that swap automaticle doens it ?
<ObrienDave> not necessarily
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: why do you need that
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, it's a long story but i need it. :)
<reisio> use these two lines to tell the story:
<clarinet> does anyone know why /dev/dsp was not found ?
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, because i run a dual monitor setup where my gaming monitor is located at +1920,0 and when I have screen tearing on this monitor because X can only sync to 1 display which is normally the display located at 0,0. therefore I want to launch a second X server at tty8 which I will be doing my gaming on.
<ubuntuaddicted> clarinet, because alsa isn't mapping anything there. why do you think you should have /dev/dsp?
<reisio> that was foru lines :p
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: you shouldn't get screen tearing
<reisio> anyways, I think the way it is is that you have one xorg.conf with two monitor/screen configs
<reisio> but I doubt you need that
<clarinet> I want to try gmfsk, and the error appear
<clarinet> maybe the software is too old
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, on multi-monitor setups it's no uncommon. like i said, X can only sync to 1 monitors refresh rate
<reisio> what graphics device?
<agent_white> good evenin
<warfaren> evenin, how may we serve you?
<nam_> ;
<stlly> hi
<reisio> ohai
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, GTX 760, using 346.16 or 343.22
<reisio> sounds like a job for nvidia-settings, then
<ubuntuaddicted> so if anyone is familiar with how to manage multiple xorg.conf files i would appreciate some assistancew
<reisio> but nvidia's drivers also come with a thick tome of docs
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, not sure what you don't understand, i've already told you several times it's a limitation of X server. it only sync's to the refresh rate of 1 monitor
<reisio> I have my doubts
<reisio> but even if that were so
<reisio> nvidia-settings can help you configure multiple X servers
<reisio> so...
<ubuntuaddicted> it can? where?
<reisio> the part about multiple monitors
<g_un1t> Hi all, I'm on Trusty and I want to set up a cronjob for fully automatic updates, something along the lines of "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade; sudo apt-get autoremove". Now would there be any gotchas / best practices I should be aware of? Something like config file or repo changes etc?
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, that's for configuring multiple monitors NOT multiple X servers
<reisio> g_un1t: yeah, too many to enumerate
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: both, actually
<g_un1t> reisio, eg?
<therue> gonna try installing ubuntu for the third time
<therue> failed twice
<therue> :\
<reisio> therue: why'd you fail?
<therue> install just never ends
<therue> for 2.5 hours
<reisio> g_un1t: try it and see
<reisio> therue: bummers
<therue> i checked its command line during install
<reisio> therue: try the 'minimalcd' image
<therue> it's not even doing anything
<Ben64> therue: you may want to verify the md5sum of the iso
<therue> how do i verify it?
<g_un1t> reisio, Well I've been running it manually and I haven't run into any hiccups so far..
<therue> i downloaded the iso again and made a usb boot again
<Ben64> !md5sum | therue
<ubottu> therue: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<reisio> g_un1t: gj
<therue> when you install... do you select the thing about updating the third party software
<therue> and the fluendo mp3 plugin thingy
<therue> you know.. the two check boxes
<g_un1t> gj?
<sudharsan> Hi, I use xubuntu 14.10.  While I have browser and media player open, the screen freezes and then turns to red or green dots and streaks all over the screen in rows. I had a broken harddisk and I had it replaced with a new 500GB harddisk. But the problem continues. Please hlep, thanks.
<reisio> sudharsan: what makes you think your hard disk was broken?
<beans> sure is cold out
<beans> spare any change
<beans> http://www.gofundme.com/gsybo4
<Ben64> beans: no, don't use this channel to advertise
<reisio> heh
<sudharsan> reisio, I lost all data and partitions in old 80 gb harddisk, it was 8 years old, and when I booted the computer with liveUSB of ubuntu, whole hdisk was just empty unpartitioned space.
<reisio> sudharsan: what graphics device? What driver?
<sudharsan> reisio, I have no graphics card. Just the on-board one that came with Intel Core 2 duo. "additional drivers" from system settings, did not show up any driver to install.
<therue> ok did a check. checksums are the same
<mazda01> ny tty's have stopped working but i can ssh into the machine. i have an x server running on tty8 and when i issue ps aux | grep X i see the 2 x servers running yet hitting ctrl-alt-f1 thru f7 does nothing.  is my only recourse to reboot?
<therue> when i download... should i uncheck the install updates and fluendo mp3 plugin options?
<mazda01> therue, will you play mp3 files? if so then yes
<therue> but aren't there better mp3 player?
<mazda01> therue, did you test the hardware to see if you have an internet connection?
<therue> i did have internet connection
<mazda01> therue, no, that option is basically asking if you want to install the proper mp3 codec to be able to play and listen to mp3's.
<therue> but should i still uncheck the install update while install option?
<therue> and just update everything once i'm in the sytem and got ubuntu installed?
<Ben64> therue: you could
<mazda01> therue, basically ubuntu cant include mp3 playback support by default because of licensing so they added that little check mark during the install
<Stalker_I> kjh
<mazda01> therue, it's totally up to you, if you're going to do updates once you boot into the system the first time than why not just do them during the install
<therue> and the install upate check box... aht's essentially hte same as using the update manager once you're in linux right?
<therue> because it failed on me twice
<sudharsan> reisio, also, this mostly happens in non-admin account, but when I use admin account, it does not seem to happen.
<mazda01> therue, pretty much yes
<reisio> sudharsan: maybe you should drop $20-30 on a dedicated gpu
<therue> and i am just wondreing if by not updating during install might make a difference
<therue> the past 2 times
<therue> my install just dont run much at all
<therue> i had to stop after 2-3 hours
<Ben64> therue: ok then try it!
<therue> i checked the command line at the bottom
<therue> saw a lot of autopwn lock failed
<mazda01> therue, you must have horribly slow internet. :)
<therue> or something else
<therue> a lot of it is the something something audio
<mazda01> therue, without knowing exactly what the error message is/was it's near impossible to tell you one way or another
<therue> no it's really fast actually
<g_un1t> sudharsan, Depending on the exact model, the graphics chip may be in the CPU itself or the motherboard. But yeah as reisio said your best bet is to get a dedicated graphics card. Any cheap card would be miles ahead of the Intel onboard. If you're looking for recommendations, I would recommend ATi (AMD) due to their excellent open-source drivers. :)
<mazda01> therue, are you installing on a new hard drive?
<therue> ssd drive
<therue> with a fresh windows install
<therue> partion
<sudharsan> reisio, okay I will look up the options, but what I don't understand is that it mostly happens in non-admin user account. :/
<therue> and a free partition freed up to install linux
<therue> for dual boot
<mazda01> sudharsan, if you want to do any serious gaming i recommend an nvidia
<reisio> the intel drivers are very good, so the first thing weird artefacts makes me think is that your onboard is unwell
<reisio> sudharsan: well, it could be the video ram
<reisio> you should really think about it like this...:
<mazda01> sudharsan, are you using the default i915 driver or did you enable xorg-edgers or oibaf ppa yet?
<therue> be back. trying for the third time
<mazda01> therue, is your windows install win7 or newer? did you do a UEFI install?
<sudharsan> g_un1t  Ok, I will look up on that. mazda01 I don't have any default drivers listed in "additional drivers" and I have not installed any ppa. should I?
<reisio> sudharsan: a dedicated gpu is $20; your time is worth ??$usd/hour
<reisio> ...how long have you spent on this?
<mazda01> sudharsan, what does sudo lshw -C display return for the driver or module in use?
<reisio> that's what you need to consider
<sudharsan> mazda01, I had this output for that command : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9139913/
<mazda01> for some reason i have 2 cairo-dock process's running when i boot up my machine but ther'es only 1 within the session and startup setting.
<sudharsan> reisio, this is a very old PC, and I don't wish to spend if I can fix this.
<coax> Hey, anyone here use IRSSI?
<mazda01> sudharsan, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sudharsan> Xubuntu 14.04 LTS Trusty
<sudharsan> mazda01, Xubuntu 14.04 LTS trusty
<reisio> sudharsan: you're looking at it wrong
<reisio> you could theoretically fix it... by spending $20
<mazda01> sudharsan, if i were you i would give the xorg-edgers ppa a try.
<reisio> and you may as well do that if you're on the verge of having spent $20's worth of time on it
<mazda01> sudharsan, what cpu is it?
<g_un1t> sudharsan, You can go for a second hand card if you want to .. eBay has ATI cards for literally $1. Ask around, someone might even give you one for free..
<arun_> does anyone here know how to setup BRU server?
<reisio> arun_: probably someone
<sudharsan> reisio, g_un1t yes, I get your point, I will get a hard, atleast on second hand. mazda01 I have a intel core 2 duo 3 Ghz  and I think 82945G/GZ is the version number.
<coax> BRU?
<arun_> coax: yeah
<reisio> coax: yeah, BRU
<reisio> arun_: I think what he meant was "could you please be more vague, 'cause that is the best" :D
<g_un1t> reisio, back to our original discussion, any really, really good reason why I *shoudn't* be doing an auto-update? (I'm running a fully open-source stack, FYI).
<mazda01> sudharsan, i didn't realize core 2 duo's had igpu's
<reisio> g_un1t: not if you've had no trouble doing it, nope
<arun_> reisio: I really don't know what that is .. bru server
<reisio> mazda01: he's probably just talking about his mobo with everything on it in general
<reisio> arun_: well, knowing what something is will probably help you set it up
<reisio> protip
<mazda01> g_un1t, depends what repositories you enabled but most times auto-updating won';t break your system
<g_un1t> reisio, Cheers
<sudharsan> mazda01, yes it has "Integrated" Graphics
<arun_> reisio: yeah, i really don't know so... asking u guys up
<g_un1t> mazda01, Good point, but yep I'm only using stock repos
<reisio> arun_: why would we know what some vague initialism you mentioned is?
<reisio> arun_: do you know what Z1NB is?
<reisio> 'cause I don't
<reisio> help a brother out
<mazda01> reisio, there's no graphics cards in motherboards. :)
<arun_> reisio: what is vague ?
<arun_> reisio: nope
<reisio> mazda01: you're no doubt making a distinction between graphics hardware on its own daughterboard, and graphics hardware built into a mobo
<reisio> mazda01: a nice, pointless distinction :)
<reisio> arun_: :)
<mazda01> reisio, either your motherboard "supports" onboard graphics or it doesn't. if it does, then the igpu is what's powering those display connectors
<reisio> mazda01: you seem to have me confused with #aspies
<reisio> try there
<mazda01> reisio, there's no such thing as graphics hardware built into a mobo. not on consumer motherboards anyway
<reisio> mazda01: keep going, I'm getting all this down
<reisio> so future generations can read it
<therue> i'm i'm installing now
<therue> but not looking so good again
<nemith> So i am trying to open a new bug about my touchpad not working.  I followed the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection to gather the correct information but i can't find how to file the bug itself.  Running 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xord-input-synaptics' works and gathers data but I can't use the keyboard to hit Send and the damn mouse click doesn't work (thus the bug).  It also
<nemith> doesn't attach the log files i gathered.
<therue> le tme coopy and paste commandline for you guys?
<therue> ready?
<nemith> is there just a web form i can fillout?
<reisio> therue: gogo
<reisio> nemith: launchpad.net
<reisio> `bugs
<anjo-aladiah> I found the reason my lubuntu 14.10 dont hibernat. I have part of my disk encrypted.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap#Explanation
<therue> how do i copy and paste the command line
<therue> when i do copy it just shows ^C
<nemith> i clicked the "Report a bug" link from there and it took me back to the damn wiki :)
<therue> in the command line
<reisio> therue: CTRL+SHIFT+c
<reisio> CTRL+c goes way back, for cancel
<anjo-aladiah> Why when i do Sudo swapon --summary  , on the oconsole nothing happens ?
<reisio> although you can configure it to do both cancel and copy for a lot of terms
<flaiks> elllo
<sudharsan> ubuntuaddicted, reisio g_un1t Thank you for your help :)
<reisio> anjo-aladiah: got any swap?
<reisio> flaiks: 'lo
<flaiks> so, im having some issues getting my mouse back andd forward buttons to work
<flaiks> xev doesnt even detect the click
<anjo-aladiah> Reisio shouldnt lubuntu create automaticly a swap on instalation ?
<ubuntuaddicted> sudharsan, no problem. 1 thing to note about using the xorg-edgers ppa, you'll have to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to update mesa and what not
<therue> ctrl shift C not working
<flaiks> anyone in here by chance using a logitech g502 proteus core ?
<anjo-aladiah> reisio: how can i check that
<anjo-aladiah> ?
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, install doesn't auto create swap to my knowledge
<therue> you know how during install, if you click on the bottom, it shows the command line kind of?
<ubuntuaddicted> therue, yes
<therue> i tried copy from that.. it wont copy with ctrl shift c :(
<therue> is there a way to get a copy of the log from that log?
<ubuntuaddicted> therue, it's ctrl-c
<reisio> anjo-aladiah: grep -i swap /etc/fstab might give yous ome indication
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted : how can i check it out ?
<reisio> you_some*
<therue> ctrl C doesn't work either
<ubuntuaddicted> therue, i'm sure there's a log, check /var/log/
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: sudo  grep -i swap /etc/fstab   , on console ?
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, swapon -s
<therue> weird all of a sudden my ubuntu's toolbar on the left is gone
<therue> :\
<flaiks> also
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, that will show you if you have swap currently
<flaiks> is there a helvetica package in the repo? 99% of websites look like crap
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9140332/
<therue> wtf :\
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: when i do swapon -s , nothing happens !
<ubuntuaddicted> therue, don't panic
<therue> how do i access /var/log then :(
<therue> i cna't get to terminal
<therue> 'cuz the toolbar is gone
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, it looks like you have a swap designated.
<ubuntuaddicted> therue, ctrl-t
<therue> so can't click on program and click on terminal
<ubuntuaddicted> therue, calm down. :)
<therue> ctrl t not working
<therue> my ubuntu is very unresponsive right now
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: can you help me handle this with console commands ?
<ubuntuaddicted> therue, ctrl-alt-f4 then type in gnome-terminal
<ubuntuaddicted> therue, i meant ctrl-alt-t before sorry
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, i can try
<anjo-aladiah> please
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, are you using encryption ?
<anjo-aladiah> i was trying to check that with  swapon --summary
<anjo-aladiah> but nothing happens with it
<anjo-aladiah> it should show me somthing like this doesnit :  Filename                        Type            Size    Used    Priority
<anjo-aladiah>  /dev/mapper/cryptswap1          partition       1998844 0       -1
<squirtle_51> I just came from #rsync, and the guy I was talking with ran Gentoo, which uses a different cron process. Will this work to keep my main laptop and a networked laptop synced? http://pastebin.com/zFLaCdHK
<anjo-aladiah> in this instructions  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap#Explanation , say If you do not see cryptswap1, the partition is either unencrypted or is not encrypted to Ubuntu's standard.
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, read the post in here: it should help http://askubuntu.com/questions/462739/14-04-with-fde-and-swap-is-missing
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ubuntuaddicted> good evening
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: when i installed i choose encryptation for documents folders.
<flaiks> alright
<flaiks> unity crashed on me lol
<anjo-aladiah> Do you think the oculd help me if i have encruptation ?
<flaiks> anyone here have any experience with configuring the extra buttons ona logitech gaming mouse ?
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, the link i gave you has the solution in it. it has soemthing to do with crypttab having an inccorect blckid
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: if you say i have a designated swap it means all i need is to enable it ?
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: there is a package gpointing-device-settings to config other buttons on mouse, not sure it will work for yours
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, okay ill try that thhanks
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, do you really need swap? do you use standby or sleep or hibernate?
<anjo-aladiah> hibernate , the problem is i want hibernate and i cant
<flaiks> well
<flaiks> that doesnt really let me map the back and forward button
<anjo-aladiah> And here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap#Explanation    say the who have encryptation cant hibernate but they give a solution. On another hand i found now that i dont have Swap working doesnit ?
<tomhardy> for desktop programming environment should i go for 14.04 or 14.10
<flaiks> yeah unfortunatly that program doesnt let me map the buttons
<ubuntuaddicted> tomhardy, it's completely user preference. personally i'd go with 14.04
<tomhardy> ok sounds good
<flaiks> im loving 14.10
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, currently your swap doesn't work. i linked you to the soltuion
<tomhardy> i'll be installing it on 14 machines... if that makesa difference
<flaiks> lol
<flaiks> damn
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted; in your link solution say that solution is only for uncrypted hd, mine is encrypted !
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: somewhere point 2 say: "....Note! I disable the line /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 but I assume my swap should not be encrypted......"
<tomhardy> oh yeah.. is complete disk encryption hard to setup in 14.04? if not is there a guide somewhere
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/462739/14-04-with-fde-and-swap-is-missing  it's specificalyl showing how to fix a messed up swap for an encrypted system.
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, read further down
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<ubuntuaddicted> tomhardy, i've never messed with encryption. if someone has physical access to my computer they can have my data. lol
<tomhardy> odd approach to security
<tomhardy> much better if they have to get your password + your token + hdd
<tomhardy> so what do you do if you lose your laptop then.. just let them have all your data
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152297/how-to-configure-extra-buttons-in-logitech-mouse
<squirtle_51> Can I have some help with an rsync script in cron.daily?
<flaiks> so heres the thing
<flaiks> the buttons register as keyboard keystrokes in xinput test
<flaiks> it registers as alt+left
<flaiks> BUT it doesnt actually execute that action
<lotuspsychje> tomhardy: they recently break encryption on truecrypt so...the safest way would be hide your data on usb and burry somewhere
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: they say"...recommendation I have for you is to go without a swap partition if you have at least 4 gb of ram .." , then. i have 4GB Ram, i dont need a swap to be able to hibernate the ?
<ubuntuaddicted> tomhardy, im not talking about a laptop.
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, im not sure, i've always made a swap.
<cynicallemon> https://s.yimg.com/nt/i/tb/ydf/v2/ff-logo-top-right.png
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: did your mouse work on 14.04?
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, didnt run 14.04
<flaiks> i just switched from osx to ubuntu today
<flaiks> dual boot windows for games ofc.
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: how can i know my swap is not encrypted ?
<anjo-aladiah> because they say : " ...If someone know how to do the same with an encrypted swap, I will appreciate :).  "
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: you installed ubuntu with internet enabled/updates?
<flaiks> in xev it registers as a Key event, not a button event when i push the button
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, yes
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, read the solution that has 5 up votes.
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<flaiks> when i do xinput test on my mouse I get this when i press the back button -  http://pastebin.com/j8EjnpPG
<flaiks> those are the keymaps for alt, and left
<lotuspsychje> !info xbindkeys-config | flaiks maybe this can help bind?
<ubottu> flaiks maybe this can help bind?: xbindkeys-config (source: xbindkeys-config): an easy to use gtk program for configuring Xbindkeys. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 19 kB, installed size 124 kB
<flaiks> its auto registering as what I have configured it to using the logitech software but X isnt recognizing it as keyboard input
<flaiks> ive tried that, the problem is its not recognizing it as a button, but rather keyboard input
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, you want a more detailed solution, here ya go: http://askubuntu.com/questions/462775/swap-not-working-on-clean-14-04-install-using-encrypted-home?rq=1
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: well im out of ideas then mate, sorry
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: you checked for additional drivers also?
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: maybe check on lusb to see your device
<tomhardy> lotuspsychje: who broke the encryption on truecrypt? i didn't read that anywhere
<flaiks> my mouse has two seperate xinput id's, one for the mouse functions and one for the extra button, if I could just register the button ones to go into X as a keyboard
<flaiks> if that makes sense
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, i see it
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, ill show you my xinput
<flaiks> lotuspsychje,
<tomhardy> ubuntuaddicted: desktop is not that much different from a laptop.. it's not hard for desktops to get stolen from the workplace.. in one situation their only option is to wipe the harddrive.. the other option they get at all your documents / ssh keys etc
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/xg1Syz07
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, see in there how the mouse is listed twice? the buttons only register when doing xinput test on 12, and mouse movement only on 11
<ubuntuaddicted> tomhardy, im talking about a normal home user.
<ubuntuaddicted> tomhardy, i personally don't use encryption, am i saying that's the correct way to go? no, i'm not saying that at all.
<tomhardy> ubuntuaddicted: what about your homemade porn collection :)
<tomhardy> haha
<forehanded> Holy fuck!!!! I found an irc channel where people are actually talking! It's a miracle!
<ubuntuaddicted> is anyone familiar with how to override X server and tell it what conf file i want it to read?
<tomhardy> so back to encryption.. is there a straightforward of setting it up?   also if you get minor disk corruption is it possible to recover individual files if you have keys?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | tomhardy
<ubottu> tomhardy: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: why this happening ?  sudo passwd root
<tomhardy> hmm.. i don't like encrypted directories
<tomhardy> i'd like entire disk encryption
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, that's NOT the solution i told you to use.
<anjo-aladiah> why this happening : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9140882/
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, i said use the solution that has 5 up votes here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/462739/14-04-with-fde-and-swap-is-missing
<anjo-aladiah> I have no experience to that that
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, sorry, i can't help you.
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdr4ENZqU38
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, if this works, you're my hero
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: he says " .. So, I issued a sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/mint--vg-swap_1 " what this mean ? i should type this command on console ?
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, worst youtube video music ever though
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: not sure lol, im just searching other ways
<anjo-aladiah> ... and it should give an UUID that i should copy to somewhere , thats it ubuntuaddicted ?
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, what does sudo fdisk -l return?
<lotuspsychje> tomhardy: http://www.johndscomputers.com/2014/security/breaking-news-truecrypt-team-calls-it-quits-says-using-truecrypt-is-not-secure/
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted:  return this :  anjo-aladiah@Aladiah2014:~$ sudo fdisk -l return   fdisk: não foi possível abrir return: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<donnie> Hello , I 'm am new to this chat, i just install 14.10 and i am have problems with it freezing
<donnie> any suggestion
<lotuspsychje> !details | donnie
<ubottu> donnie: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> donnie: when does it freeze?
<donnie> it frozen  when it tried to get on xchat, and after i installed chrome so i can look at netflix
<tomhardy> lotuspsychje: nah, that was them basically saying they don't support it
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, you must be brand new to linux. may i ask why you choose to use an encrypted system? do you really need it encrypted? i cna't really help you if you don't provide me the info i asked for. i asked for what is returned in a terminal if you type in "sudo fdisk -l"  and hit the enter key, copy and paste the output at ubuntu.pastebin.com and paste the link here
<tomhardy> anyway tc is only one encryption mechansim
<Svetlana> donnie: does it freeze each time you open netflix?
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9140938/
<donnie> so far
<anjo-aladiah> When i installed lubuntu 14.10 on installation i choose encrypt only the Documents folder
<ubuntuaddicted> anjo-aladiah, you aren't doing what i asked so i'm sorry but i can't help you
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, didnt work :/
<lotuspsychje> tomhardy: im just saying there are many ways to get data back from your hd, even if its encrypted so im hiding usb stick in yard when fbi knocks on my door
<flaiks> if I could register that mouse device as a keyboard
<flaiks> im sure it would work, just not sure how to do thatr
<tomhardy> lotuspsychje: if you use tpm+encryption then there's not
<tomhardy> the infinion tpm chips, they could extract the key using a machine that cost 300k .. but the new ones you can't... and lets face it .. unless you were osama bin khalif they wouldn't bother
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | tomhardy check sudo photrec with this tool
<ubottu> tomhardy check sudo photrec with this tool: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<lotuspsychje> photorec
<lotuspsychje> you be amazed what it can bring back
<tomhardy> nothing, if the disk is encrypted
<tomhardy> that's recovering unencrypted files
<ubuntuaddicted> lol
<flaiks> noice
<flaiks> Got it working, I had to boot into windows and use the logitech software to assign the button as a mouse button instead of a key stroke
<flaiks> lopl
<flaiks> **lol
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: but does it work on ubuntu now?
<flaiks> yes
<flaiks> didnt have to configure anything either
<flaiks> it auto works for back/forward
<flaiks> now I dont have to click the back button in chrome like some savage lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> thats odd
<lotuspsychje> !yay | flaiks
<ubottu> flaiks: Glad you made it! :-)
<GogoShaasho> hello everyone
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, yeah i think it was just  the logitech software, it had the buttons registering as keystrokes instead of conventional mouse buttons
<flaiks> now ubuntu is complete! lol
<flaiks> now i just need to get helvetica
<lotuspsychje> GogoShaasho: welcome
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: that a game?
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, lol a font
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: maybe its inside ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, maybe, its an apple copyright font
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted:  sorry , http://paste.ubuntu.com/9141182/
<GogoShaasho> does anyone have any experience mounting a luks encrypted LVM partitioned HD?
<flaiks> god
<flaiks> the linux skype client is horrible.
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: why's that
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, slow, crashes, looks like crap
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: many users have it run smoothly
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: remember your on 14.10, so things can still be experimental
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: looks like i have 3,5GB Swap partition in sda7
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: if you want stable, go for trusty
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | GogoShaasho
<ubottu> GogoShaasho: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> tomhardy: im already reading tpm 2.0 can be backdoored
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, hmm well i realllly dont feel like re-installing my entire system now
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, spent almost all day tweaking it and setting it up
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: well you have 9 months to experiment :p
<tomhardy> lotuspsychje: your statements about both truecrypt and recovering files from partitions don't give me confidence in your advise regarding security
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, lol does 14.10 then get moved into 15.04 as an LTS release ?
<anjo-aladiah> ubuntuaddicted: when i do the command he say on 5 stars post, it say directory inexistent  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9141241/
<lotuspsychje> tomhardy: security is a thin line..
<lotuspsychje> !14.10 | flaiks
<ubottu> flaiks: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, im assuming rolling it back to 14.04 would be a huge PITA
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows if there is a way to have multiple pidgin sessions at the same time? I have two gmail accounts that i would like to have notifications for.
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: there are many ways to make your life easy mate, my 14.04 install only need 20min
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: you can use aptoncd or apt-get download package to backup your fav packages fast
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, right, im sure mine would be as well considering im running on an SSD but linux, BUT, all these settings i spent forever tweaking
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: wich ssd you have?
<flaiks> 256 Adata 900x, and a 512 of the same model for windows
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: check the ##linux-ssd guys
<YoJimmy> I took out a hard drive, and now my system will only boot to emergency mode. Everything was working 100% when I shut it down and took out the drive. In fact, I had just finished setting up a samba server, with selinux enabled, seemingly like a boss. And then, like a manager, I pulled out a hard drive and killed the system.
<flaiks> i was running osx but i am enjoying ubuntu much more =D
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: im on 14.04 64bit on samsung evo 840, runs like rocket
<flaiks> runs WAY faster
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, yeh the evo 840's are nice
<kokut> is there a way to have multiple pidgin sessions at the same time?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | flaiks try this to speed things up :p
<ubottu> flaiks try this to speed things up :p: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> kokut: maybe start from terminal?
<kokut> lotuspsychje: Exiting because another libpurple client is already running.
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, would there be any major advantage to switching down to 14.04 ?
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, ie. is it worth the time ?
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: that depends on what you want yourself, for me its worth yes
<flaiks> well
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: but if 14.10 runs smooth enough, enjoy it few months
<flaiks> stability is somewhat important
<flaiks> I do web development and need a stable os for dev
<flaiks> osx is slow, and windows, fuck no
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: trusty is supported till 2019 then you can move to another LTS
<lotuspsychje> flaiks: a nice stable choice i would say
<flaiks> lotuspsychje, is the repo updated until 2019 ?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | flaiks
<ubottu> flaiks: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<lotuspsychje> kokut: not sure this works on ubuntu, but maybe search this in conf: set PIDGIN_MULTI_INST=1
<lotuspsychje> kokut: i readed some tricks about having mulitple profiles on pidgin
<kokut> lotuspsychje: do you know where is that pidgin conf file?
<lotuspsychje> kokut: not sure dont use it myself, try your /home with hidden folders on
<lotuspsychje> kokut: or ask in #pidgin for multi sessions
<kokut> lotuspsychje: yea, good advice :) just did
<lotuspsychje> :p
<kokut> lotuspsychje: that channel doesn't seem to be very active tho
<GogoShaasho> Basically, i was running 14.04 on another HD which failed, got myself a new one, installed 14.10, used a USB adapter to access the old one, but couldn't since it's ubuntu-vg/root (it's also LUKS encrypted). I am quite sure I can access it once I change it's LVM name, however I can't mount it to change the name. Catch 22? Tried a live CD, but couldn't mount it there either! Anyone have any tips? at this poing ANTYHING will suffice
<raj_> Hi, I get Authentication Failure whenever I use 'su'. However 'sudo' is wrking fine. This is 14.0.1 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !su | raj_
<ubottu> raj_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Hercules> Hello, how do I install tcl library with apt on Ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> Hercules: is this what you search? tcllib - Standard Tcl Library
<Hercules> yh
<lotuspsychje> Hercules: sudo apt-get install tcllib
<Hercules> I tried installing with " apt-get install tcl-lib "
<Hercules> ok
<Hercules> thnx
<Hercules> it did worked
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Hercules
<ubottu> Hercules: Glad you made it! :-)
<Hercules> xD
<Svetlana> yea just 'yay' is not quick and emotional enough apparently
<fedora_newb> Can someone tell me if you have two instances, such as www.0 and www.1 and you install a crontab, will it run twice or will it just run once?
<lotuspsychje> !crontab | fedora_newb
<ubottu> fedora_newb: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<nusr> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Hercules> still eggdrop shows checking for Tcl library... not found T.T
<cynicallemon> Hercules: apt-cache search <search term>
<Hercules> ok
<cynicallemon> will narrow it down
<cynicallemon> Hercules: apt-cache search tcl (for example)
<Hercules> ok
<fedora_newb> lotuspsychije, I get what a cron does but will both instances run the cron at the same time, making me just having to install on one instance?
<TheEagerPadawan> hi, i wonder what the bs flag stands for in the dd command
<lotuspsychje> TheEagerPadawan: bs=BYTES
<lotuspsychje>               read and write up to BYTES bytes at a time
<Svetlana> TheEagerPadawan: «man dd», «/bs»: «       bs=BYTES
<Svetlana>               read and write up to BYTES bytes at a time»
<TheEagerPadawan> ok thanks gents
<fedora_newb> lotuspsychije, I get what a cron does but will both instances run the cron at the same time, making me just having to install on one instance?
<flaiks> my one gripe about ubuntu
<flaiks> is the lack of a good mail client
<cynicallemon> flaiks: what do you consider a good mail client?
<flaiks> cynicallemon, postbox
<flaiks> thunderbird is good, but I want to vomit when i look at those rounded tabs lol
<Gevox> hello
<Gevox> how to scroll up in screen?
<hateball> Gevox: shift+pgup
<Gevox> hateball: i mean in created screen by screen -S name
<root> hi
<Guest7965> ..
<Guest7965> quit
<LeMike> damn it. something in this company is sending a signal to the receiver of my keyboard, so that it turns the sound on and of 10 times a second. how can I block this? blocking the whole key is okay, but how?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i am trying to connect to a serial console port. how to find out device name used ?
<leeyaa> i dont see any output in dmesg if i unplug or plug the device
<linux> is there a better dock than cairo dock?
<OerHeks> better is an opinion, how about unity?
<linux> im on unity 14.10
<coax> Is xmodmap part of a basic ubuntu install?
<OerHeks> coax yes
<coax> interessant
<coax> I am on a Mac keyboard which doesn't have an Insert key
<coax> lasers in #i3 just blew my mind
<kiseki> Hey all, is there a specific way in which to ask my questions here or should I just shoot?
<ObrienDave> no SHOUTING ;p
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kiseki> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kiseki> So, I'm trying to dual boot Linux on my desktop. I'm running Windows 8 currently, and booting from a liveUSB of Ubuntu 14.04.1. When the computer boots Ubuntu I get a black screen that resembles the cold dark void of DOS that says something about GRUB (which I'm too computer-stupid to know anything about), but the installer with its GUI is nowhere to be seen. I've been looking around but all I can find are blackscreen fixes and not fixes
<kiseki> for this (I guess it's a terminal?) error on startup.
<ObrienDave> it's probably UEFI
<ObrienDave> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mikhael_k33hl> After installing bumbleebee on my Ubuntu 12.04, upon reboot it now says "The system is running in low graphics mode".
<__david> can any one help me with this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/552144/how-to-repair-the-system
<__david> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<agent_white> __david: Maybe check /var/log/apt/history.log to see what all you removed?
<__david> I have deleted some packages and now I am not able to connect to the internet is there a way that I could get the packages so that I will get the necessary packages
<kiseki> Isn't UEFI the thing that I set the boot order from? Sorry if I'm too dense. also, I checked out that nomodeset post and I'm completely lost even though I'm really trying to understand all this GRUB stuff
<aeon-ltd> __david: not without knowing what they are,  unless apt has a undo feature
<__david> agent_white: It seems like I have removed a bunch of them, is there a way to get them back without internet in my laptop
<__david> agent_white: I mean like tar.gz files
<aeon-ltd> __david: can't you use ethernet?
<__david> aeon-ltd: no luck with that too
<agent_white> __david: Installing packages without an Internet connection
<Prezident> Hey guys, i wanna backup my home_dir but exclude one folder, lets say Documents.
<agent_white> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<Prezident> How to skip that?
<__david> aeon-ltd: seems like i have removed ibus which seems to be important
<agent_white> __david: See the link above!  More important than how is _what_ you need to install.
<Prezident> tar -cvfz /var/my-backup.tgz /home/***** and i wann skip Documents in /home/****, how?
<agent_white> Check your apt log to see what all you removed.
<agent_white> Prezident: --exclude 'directory/*'
<Prezident> thank you much agent_white
<Ben64> Prezident: you could also check the tar man page, or the tar help page, both have that listed
<agent_white> Prezident: --exclude 'directory/*' --exclude 'directory'... use BOTH.
<Prezident> Ok agent_white, thank you alot.
<Prezident>  /ignore Ben64
<Ben64> Prezident: well that's silly, because you really should be checking "<command> --help" and "man <command>"
<Prezident> Then answer everyone go google or go read manual.
<Prezident> Totally useless.
<Prezident> Enough offtopic, i got help and i am happy
<Ben64> tar --help | grep -i exclude
<Ben64> gives you the answer so easily
<OerHeks> why read here, and not a manual.. odd
<Ben64> i'm a big proponent of "teach a man to fish"
<Ben64> show someone how to find answers and they'll help themselves forever, give them the answer and they never will learn
<OerHeks> True that, Ben64
<TheBigDeal> Morning everyone.
<TheBigDeal> How can i add the application shortcut in the whisker menu in xubuntu?
<perrr> hello. I just connected to my ubuntu. I dont see a sound volume slider in my right corner as before its disappeared someone can help?
<Prezident> Sure Ben64 i understand your argument.
<Prezident> On that man i could find the command he gave me, howcome?
<Prezident> Oh, --exclude=/dir was enough
<Prezident> thank you all! :)
<agent_white> Good deal.
<Prezident> perrr: gnome?
<perrr> ingen aning
<owen1> i use shift+insert to paste. from some reason it's not pasting into chromuim. any ideas?
<ObrienDave> ctrl + v
<owen1> ObrienDave: ctrl+v doesn't paste in any app for me (ff/chromium/xterm)
<owen1> shift+insert does (expect for choromium)
<ObrienDave> don't know, sorry
<owen1> np!
<k1l_> owen1: that is i3 specific
<owen1> k1l_: );
<owen1> is it bug with i3?
<k1l_> xterm uses a different clipboard. so its either middlemouse or shift + insert.
<k1l_> and you cant mix something you copied in xterm and paste that into another program
<k1l_> so its cut buffers form xterm vs clipboard
<owen1> k1l_: if i highlight text in xterm i can paste it (shift+insert) into firefox or gnome-terminl.
<k1l_> owen1: did you read and understand what i wrote?
<owen1> k1l_: i lost internet so maybe you wrote more stuff? i see that xterm uses different clipboard than some other apps.
<owen1> so if i copy from xterm i might not be able to paste to EVERY app?
<k1l_> <k1l_> xterm uses a different clipboard. so its either middlemouse or shift + insert.<k1l_> and you cant mix something you copied in xterm and paste that into another program
<k1l_> owen1: yes.
<k1l_> owen1: you can use a terminal that is more userfreindly by default like gnome terminal or xfce terminal
<owen1> k1l_: your last sentense have huge impact on my coming weekend (;
<owen1> since i have many settings (like solarized for vim) that depend on xterm
<wetpussy1> http://imgdino.com/viewer.php?file=13186057727586306096.jpg
<as> loveit
<White_Cat> how can I login to git on ubuntu server?
<owen1> k1l_: what about urxvt? i want a terminal that has small memory footprint
<m_a_> ciao
<as> l
<geirha> White_Cat: What does that mean?
<m_a_> parlo solo italiano
<DJones> !it | m_a_
<ubottu> m_a_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<somsip> !it | m_a_
<owen1> k1l_: also i just tested gnome-terminal and i paste into chromium using shift+insert. only middle mouse click works. and i prefer to use the keys. so switching to gnome-terminal will not solve my issue.
<k1l_> owen1: its ctrl+v
<geirha> owen1: in gnome-terminal, it's Ctrl+Shift+C to copy into the secondary buffer
<as> I think its c+v
<as> ii
<owen1> geirha: why not just hightlight? why do i need ctrl+shift+c
<owen1> in xterm i just highlight
<geirha> owen1: highlighting only fills the primary buffer
<owen1> geirha: and why can't i past this buffer to any app including chromium?
<geirha> Ctrl+V and Shift+Insert usually use the secondary buffer, not the primary
<owen1> how to make shift+insert use the primary?
<owen1> or how to make highlight use the secondary?
<owen1> hightlight should copy, shift+insert/ctrl+v/middle click should paste. /done
<geirha> news to me
<owen1> i wrote should (:
<geirha> well I quite like that there's two (actually three, but third isn't really used much) buffers
<owen1> what's the usage?
<geirha> primary requires only marking with LMB, and pasting with MMB
<owen1> what's lmb and mmb
<geirha> Secondary requires using the keyboard (or right-click menu)
<geirha> left and middle mouse buttons
<owen1> so shift+insert is using the secondary buffer with chrome, but with firefox and xterm it uses the primary buffer?
<owen1> geirha: ^
<owen1> btw, highlight text inside chromium and pasting into xterm using shift+insert works.
<geirha> here firefox is using secondary when I hit Shift+Insert, and xterm fills only the primary buffer when marking
<ubuntuser13> unable to run java based program in ubuntu 14.04 64bit showing errors: unable to create java virtual machine and a fatal error occured. program will exit.
<owen1> so it looks like highlight is consistant - alway put stuff in primary
<geirha> shift+insert in xterm, seems to use the primary, yes
<geirha> so xterm is the odd one out in that regard
<avnish>  /msg NickServ REGISTER avnish123 avnishchandrasuman@gmail.com
<geirha> avnish: ouch, never run the register/identify from an active channel
<owen1> can the developers of an app decide where shift+insert get it's content from?
<geirha> sure
<owen1> i think they should just get the content from both the primary and secondary
<ObrienDave> well, so much for that password LOL
<azizLIGHT> how do i get the application crash report in a copy/pastable format?
<azizLIGHT> i have some ppa which never get reported because ubuntu doesnt care about them
<azizLIGHT> it tells me it wont report them because its not official or whatever
<azizLIGHT> so hwo about letting me copy paste it. the little dialog box is not exactly conducive to copy paste
<bazhang> azizLIGHT, contact the maintainer of the PPA
<azizLIGHT> i know that part
<azizLIGHT> im asking about how to copy paste the contents of the crash report
<azizLIGHT> which looks like this and is not easy to copy/aste
<bazhang> azizLIGHT, they will instruct you on what other info they may need
<owen1> geirha: isn't this request exactly what we are talking about? https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=434739
<azizLIGHT> http://i.imgur.com/Y0Taq0e.png
<bazhang> azizLIGHT, include that in your report to the maintainer
<azizLIGHT> HOW
<azizLIGHT> you cant copy paste it
<azizLIGHT> and i dont know where it saves
<azizLIGHT> there is no context menu options
<bazhang> with that screenshot first
<azizLIGHT>  it
<azizLIGHT> you cant even resize it
<geirha> owen1: Seems like it, but it's confusing, because I copy/paste using the primary buffer daily, using both chrome and chromium
<owen1> geirha: how exactly do you copy? ctrl+shift+c ?
<geirha> owen1: no, I mark with left mouse button, paste with middle mouse button
<nunizacu> hard to do if you have mac
<Guest____> was just about to say rofl
<owen1> h
<geirha> did you really roll on the floor laughing because of that?
<ObrienDave> probably ;P
<owen1> is it possible to make a regular key behave as button 1? maybe with xmodmap
<AndChat9081acs> Why am I not able to connect to ubuntu irc uisng xchat.. getting error... remote server closed connection
<owen1> the reason i need that is my button 1 on my touchpad is hard to click on and i like to highlight with the touchpoint+button 1.
<ObrienDave> AndChat9081acs, could be ssl, sasl or your ISP is as wonky as mine :)
<AndChat9081acs> How to resolve it pls help
<dupingping> hi everyone.
<ObrienDave> try these settings http://i.imgur.com/jhCmjUS.png
<OerHeks> AndChat9081acs, did you register your irc name ? that could help
<dupingping> who can help me with pbuilder?
<AndChat9081acs> No .. how do I do that
<dupingping> I'm using precise.
<OerHeks> !register > AndChat9081acs
<ubottu> AndChat9081acs, please see my private message
<ObrienDave> AndChat9081acs, when you get a chance, install HexChat
<ObrienDave> Xchat is not maintained anymore
<dupingping> hmm?
<dupingping> xchat is not what?
<krs> hello
<krs> is there a non-X way to find and add windows/network printers?
<bazhang> krs, using cups, via cli? is that what you mean?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide#Samba_Client_-_Manual_Configuration
<krs> i have a printer connected to some windows machine on the network
<krs> i can install X and use the graphical tools to find it, but rather not install X just to find a printer
<owen1> how to turn my end key (keycode 115) into middle mouse click?
<owen1> (not using gnome btw)
<ObrienDave> i3?
<owen1> ObrienDave: yup
<avnish635w32921> hi priam
<priyam_> hi
<priyam_> r you getting my messages
<avnish635w32921> yupp
<priyam_> ok
<iulhk> <iulhk> can anybody guide about this issue "http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/64f2a7e1"?
<dreamcat4> hello. in unity, "edit connections" --> edit (my wifi connection) there is a greyed out checkbox named "firewall zone"
<dreamcat4> how to enable it ?
<owen1> how come i don't have the option to hibernate in 'power management'
<owen1> (i want to hibernate when closing the lid)
<OerHeks> iulhk, how do you install opensips? added a ppa? as opensips is no longer in the repositories
<dreamcat4> owen1: you need to enable it in the file "/var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla"
<dreamcat4> (then reboot your conputer)
<owen1> what about /etc/systemd/logind.conf -  http://sourcedigit.com/12976-shutdown-hibernate-ubuntu-14-10-automatically-laptop-lid-closed/
<owen1> dreamcat4: ^
<iulhk> <OerHeks>: i have added "http://apt.opensips.org/" in my sources.list , i did aptitude update and then tried to install apt-get install opensips and getting this error
<dreamcat4> owen1: i have 14.10 and didn't need to do that. only edit the desktop.pkla file and it worked
<owen1> dreamcat4: ok. what kind of editing?
<owen1> i see the word hibernate a few times there
<OerHeks> iulhk, contact that ppa owner about missing packages, maybe you need to build them yourself
<dreamcat4> owen1: btw - hibernation will fail with an error if you selected 'encrypt my home folder' during 14.10 installation
<dreamcat4> owen1: near the bottom of the file, there are 2 entries regarding hibernation. change "enabled=NO" to "enabled=YES". sorry i forget esactly.
<owen1> dreamcat4: Change the value of "ResultActive=no" to "ResultActive=yes" in both, and then restart your system.
<owen1> (found it online)
<avnish635w32921> hi, any suggestions about best hex editor on ubuntu
<dreamcat4> owen1: ^^ yes exactly that. nothing else should be necessary, just reboot the machine and the menus should appear.
<ObrienDave> avnish635w32921, wxHexEditor
<avnish635w32921> ObrienDave, thanks, let me give it a try
<ObrienDave> !info wxHexEditor
<ubottu> wxhexeditor (source: wxhexeditor): hexadecimal editor for massive files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22+repack-2.2 (utopic), package size 277 kB, installed size 968 kB
<owen1> dreamcat4: thanks1
<dreamcat4> np, you're welcome
<callipygous> quick question:  I'm about to download Ubuntu for my intel Celeron 64bit laptop... I only see x86 and amd64 images...
<cfhowlett> callipygous, what else would you expect?
<OerHeks> callipygous, get the amd64 bit version, and you are fine
<callipygous> 64 bit intel?
<dreamcat4> owen1: hey if you want to do me a favor, can you see if the "firewall zone" option in your edit network connections is selecteable, or greyed out ?
<callipygous> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> callipygous, AMD 64 = Intel 64
<callipygous> it does? :O
<OerHeks> amd was the first vendor with a 64 bit+32bit cpu
<dreamcat4> owen1: edit an existing network connection, look in first tab
<ObrienDave> callipygous, for what you want, yes
<owen1> dreamcat4: 1 sec
<callipygous> another quick question, is e17 or e19 in aptitude?
<OerHeks> !find e17q
<OerHeks> !find e17
<ubottu> Package/file e17q does not exist in utopic
<ubottu> Found: e17, e17-data, e17-dbg, e17-dev, libghc-http-conduit-dev, libghc-http-conduit-prof, libghc-tasty-hspec-dev, libghc-tasty-hspec-prof, libghc-xml2html-dev, libghc-xml2html-prof (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=e17&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<callipygous> !find e19
<ubottu> File e19 found in 389-ds-base-dbg, abiword-dbg, activiz.net-doc, amarok-dbg, argyll-dbg, asmail, assaultcube-data, audacious-plugins-dbg, c2hs-doc, caja-extensions-dbg (and 210 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=e19&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<callipygous> hmm , k
<callipygous> thanks
<ObrienDave> !info e19
<ubottu> Package e19 does not exist in utopic
<owen1> dreamcat4: greyed out
<callipygous> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.6-1 (utopic), package size 1671 kB, installed size 6383 kB
<dreamcat4> owen1: thought so. so it's not just me then
<dreamcat4> owen1: okay, thanks for confirming that
<owen1> np
<owen1> dreamcat4: what laptop do u use?
<owen1> just curious
<dreamcat4> owen1: is it important? for the hibernation?
<wtiger> Hi folks
<wtiger> I'm running ubuntu 14.10 64bit
<wtiger> can I install pantheon on it?
<owen1> dreamcat4: just looking for carbno x1 users
<dreamcat4> owen1: not me. borrowing a very cheap laptop
<owen1> ok
<owen1> thanks
<OerHeks> wtiger, pantheon is a elementary thing, if you add their ppa, maybe.
<wtiger> ok
<OerHeks> wtiger, carefull, ppa's are not supported here.
<wtiger> ohh
<wtiger> sure
<owen1> dreamcat4: after restart, do i need to change the 'power settings' to 'hibrenate' when the lid is closed?
<owen1> i don't have that option.
<rr555> well ive succesfully managed to master using tor as a http proxy, no thanks to this place though
<dreamcat4> owen1: i don't have that option either. there is probably a way to do it by editing a file in /etc/ somewhere
<AceKing> Does anyone know why OpenVPN is not establishing a succesful connection in 14.10 64 bit? I've been racking my brain for 2 days now.
<rr555> to put it bluntly ubuntu didnt help me at all i ended up using windows
<owen1> dreamcat4: how long until your laptop actualy hibrenate? i just turn the lid off, and the light was flashing slowly, as if it's in suspend mode.
<sacarlson1> AceKing: try openvpn without encryption to start and move up from there
<dreamcat4> owen1: that depends a lot on the specific laptop. but what you say sounds like suspend (which is correct for the settings in power management)
<owen1> but i thought changing that file would make it hibernate
<ObrienDave> AceKing, try the instructions at VPNbook ;)
<AceKing> sacarlson1: Just curious how I would do that. I have the .ovpn file that I usually import from the network manager. Do I need to edit the file?
<hollusion> hello i am using xvnc4viwer to conntect to a x11vnc and have the following problem: shift+tab gets interpreted as tab and ctrl+f8 results in f8 and so on. do you know how to fix this?
<ObrienDave> AceKing, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/establish-openvpn-connection-ubuntu-1404/
<sacarlson1> AceKing: well if that's the only point you can test from then that's all you got.  did it work on 14.04?
<AceKing> sacarlson1: Yes, I've been using it for years on all other systems
<AceKing> ObrienDave: I will check that out
<sacarlson1> AceKing: also did you run it in a term so you can see the progress it did make?
<AceKing> sacarlson1: I did find that solution online, but I wasn't sure how to run it in a terminal.
<dreamcat4> owen1: ah! i found the solution. you need to install gnome tweak tool. there is a setting in there to do it. trust me.
<sacarlson1> AceKing: just make sure you don't have the first one running already  ps -A | grep open ;
<AceKing> sacarlson1: OK, I'm trying that now
<dreamcat4> owen1: "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool"
<AceKing> sacarlson1: At the risk of sounding stupid, do I need to put the location of the .ovpn file I'm trying to connect to?
<sacarlson1> AceKing: then it should be just sudo openvpn --config /path/to/your.ovpn
<sacarlson1> AceKing: you will need the full path to your .ovpn file yes
<AceKing> sacarlson1: OK
<dreamcat4> gotta go
<admin2> hi
<AceKing> sacarlson1: Can I PM you?
<sacarlson1> AceKing: sure no problem
<Z3> Hi, I would like how to configure VLC to convert 5.1 sound to stereo and output this to ALSA
<White_Cat> how can I login to git on ubuntu server?
<White_Cat> is it a config file?
<philip__> hello
<philip__> having troubles with partition
<ObrienDave> ask away
<philip__> running ubuntu server and my harddisk is full when i slot in another harddisk it sees it as 8mb instead of 300 gb
<philip__> hello any help
<philip__> running ubuntu server and my harddisk is full when i slot in another harddisk it sees it as 8mb instead of 300 gb
<ObrienDave> what's it formatted as? ntfs, fat16, fat32?
<ObrienDave> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<philip__> have not done any formatting
<philip__> i just insert it
<maverik> hi all
<maverik> c'è qualche italiano qui?
<nunizacu> hi guy
<nunizacu> at least i dont know italian
<ObrienDave> philip__, well, i know nothing about how server handles such things. just figured it might need it
<ObrienDave> !it | maverik
<ubottu> maverik: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nunizacu> and - ansawering am not ialian
<maverik> thk
<philip__> ObrienDave  i dont understand
<ObrienDave> i don't know server. it seems to me the drive needs to be formatted before inserting in the server. i don't really know one way or the other
<ObrienDave> you could ask in #ubuntu-server
<nunizacu> cant you boot from other media like floppy/cd/pxe and format it?
<tarkus> How do you guys install the latest software on ubunto? Doing apt-get install curl.. it installs 7.37 instead of 7.39.. same with other packages
<solsTiCe> tarkus: either you find a ppa or you compile from source
<nunizacu> u use 04 or 10 ?
<ObrienDave> tarkus, most packages in the repos are behind the bleeding edge for stability issues
<tarkus> 10
<xX_Arch-Lugal_Xx> hello
<xX_Arch-Lugal_Xx> I am configuring my iptables
<xX_Arch-Lugal_Xx> what ports do I have to allow for root, if I want be able to make updates
<ObrienDave> philip__, have you asked in #ubuntu-server?
<ObrienDave> xX_Arch-Lugal_Xx, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<tarkus> what does 'source' command do? Is it a build-in utility?
<tarkus> Trying to run 'source ~/.kre/kvm/kvm.sh' but it produces no output..
<xX_Arch-Lugal_Xx> to block all connection except those that are necessary. i want a secure system
<sacarlson1> tarkus: it normaly adds to the envirnment of a script or in this case I guess the shell you run
<nunizacu> i cant find 7.39 package, you have to roll your own
<ObrienDave> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.37.1-1ubuntu3.1 (utopic), package size 125 kB, installed size 309 kB
<nunizacu> get sources of curl, get new curl, do so magic and install
<nunizacu> but whats so special about 37 vs 39 ?
<ObrienDave> ppa curl. not supported here
<maverik>  /join #ubuntu-it
<maverik>  /join #ubuntu-it
<ObrienDave> maverik, no "space" in front
<philip__> question on partition
<sacarlson1> philip__: they hold formated computer data
<philip__> my current harddisk is full. will love to add another hard disk to add up to the current one
<OerHeks> philip__, what's it formatted as? ntfs ? ext3/ext4 ?
<daniel> hi
<philip__> u mean the new harddisk or the old one
<nedal> hi, do you know a program that can stimulate a electronic circuits and show the variation on screen
<OerHeks> philip__, as you have issues with the new hdd, why would i ask for the old one?
<sacarlson1> nedal: do you mean simulate?
<philip__> i have not done anything to it.i just inserted it
<philip__> without doing anything
<OerHeks> nedal, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEngineering#Electronics
<OerHeks> philip__, please do not dcc crap
<OerHeks> philip__, what does gparted say about your added hdd?
<sacarlson1> nedal: is you ment to say simulate then spice is one electronic simulation software http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPICE,
<solsTiCe> hi. trying to connect to a pptp fails with network-manager. It was working fine before. I found some stuff online that talks about a buggy libgcrypt11 1.5.0 but it has been upgraded since in ubuntu 14.10
<solsTiCe> I gt somthing like "NetworkManager[1423]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring..."
<philip__> i did a dmesg and the new harddisk says 8mb instead of 300gb
<sacarlson1> nedal: they also have programs to use your sound card as a oscope if you want to play with real electronics.  you can also create custom waves with a sound card output to provide input to electronics
<OerHeks> philip__, no pm's please, keep it in this channel
<philip__> ok
<OerHeks> last warning
<philip__> 0erHeks any help
<OerHeks> philip__, what does gparted say about your added hdd?
<philip__> the server is running on full TUI
<philip__> no graphic at all
<ObrienDave> OerHeks, would a HDD automatically be formatted to match a mirrored drive in server?
<OerHeks> thne use the non-gui tool parted
<kanapka_> hello
<philip__> have no idea on how to use it
<philip__> kind of new to it
<gspe> Hi, I have some problem with lightdm and probably Xorg. When I try to login after suspend I can see the screen but seams to be like frozen, I can move the mouse around but clicks has no effect the same with the keyboard, the only thing that works is ctrl-alt-F1-7. I'm able to log in in the terminal and restart lightdm but this is very annoying.
<OerHeks> philip__, if that hdd is sdb, sudo parted /dev/sdb print
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 12.04 LTS I get strange crashes from chromium-browser: "Nov 21 13:47:11 parker kernel: [2439252.623971] Browser[18181]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fe51f825843 sp 00007fff8a9c07a0 error 6 in libxul.so[7fe51da75000+2aed000]"  Any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<philip__> the hdd is sdb
<sacarlson1> gspe: I should assume with it working as well as you have it that you have a swap space as big or a bit bigger than you ram in your system?
<moveax_devhq> hey all
<moveax_devhq> i am trying to set up a local portforwarding
<moveax_devhq> i want to forward port localhost port 80 to localhost port 8011
<moveax_devhq> "ssh -L 80:localhost:8011 localhost" is not working for me
<gspe> sacarlson1: yes I have 16gb ram and 2 34gb swap partition
<moveax_devhq> is there another simple way to do that?
<philip__> Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags
<philip__>  1      32.3kB  263MB  263MB  primary  fat32        lba
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<gspe> sacarlson1: This problem happen recently after the upgrade to 14.10
<sacarlson1> gspe: oh try the older kernel in your grub menu then
<gspe> sacarlson1: next time I reboot I'll try this
<therue> :( tried to install 3 times.... never worked
<ObrienDave> philip__, that's only showing 300MB
<cfhowlett> therue, if you want to help you have to actually provide useful details ...
<zibidigibi> hello how can i disable the transition effect when locking/unlocking in ubuntu 14.04?
<zibidigibi> it's so slow
<sacarlson1> moveax_devhq: I guess you could try some iptables stuf,  or maybe squid proxy or a few other options
<vlt> moveax_devhq: Could you describe "not working for you", please? Can you establish an ssh connection? What does "netstat -tulpen" look like afterwards?
<sacarlson1> moveax_devhq: I must say I've never tryed to do what your doing so not sure it will work
<vlt> moveax_devhq: Is there already listening something else on port 80?
<therue> i tried to install 14.10, but whenever i tried to install... it just takes forever and never ends... and when i see the command line at the bottom. i see a bunch of failed autopawn lock type stuff
<ObrienDave> !details | therue
<ubottu> therue: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<therue> from this somethingaudio program
<therue> but i basically have to exit out of the install 'cuz nothing happens after 3 hours
<zibidigibi> hey guys, when i lock / unlock my ubuntu 14.04 there is some sort of alpha-blend effect like fade-in fade-out, how can I disable that? i tried disabling all effects in compizconfig settings manager but didn't help
<m1dnight_> Hi, I've pressed *some* shortcut multiple times and i'm sick of it :p
<m1dnight_> it minimizes any application ( chrome in this case) and it disappears from the taskbar
<m1dnight_> but is still running
<m1dnight_> anyone know who I can reopen them?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | therue, 1.  md5sum your .iso     2. md5sum your USB!
<ubottu> therue, 1.  md5sum your .iso     2. md5sum your USB!: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<toto1> brightness adjust stop working, how to fix it - 14.04.1
<Simonides9000> hey there! Is there anyone who can tell me: if my default graphic environment is gnome (but i've got unity installed - but i've messed it) - to run unity i must type "setsid unity" in terminal. My question is: how to do it with gnome-shell? "setsid gnome-shell" won't work. TIA
<therue> i did md5sum.... it says it's fine
<cfhowlett> therue, you checked the .iso AND your usb?
<therue> i downloaded an iso again
<therue> and checked it
<therue> THEN i put it on the usb
<OerHeks> therue, is this on a win8 machine ?
<OerHeks> sure you disabled secureboot and fastboot?
<cfhowlett> therue, verify -  the - usb >>>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<therue> i used the program winMD5Sum from that site and checked the iso already
<cfhowlett> therue, for the last time:  verifying the .iso and verifying the USB are TWO DIFFERENT STEPS !!!
<therue> hmm how do i verify the usb?
<therue> it shows instructions for linux command line
<therue> but i'm on windows
<therue> can i verify the usb with winumd55sum too?
<cfhowlett> therue, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<cfhowlett> substitute "usb" for "cdrom"
<claudio_> hello guys!
<claudio_> i need a gimp like to edit pics and to setup for the web which is the best?
<mdoge> claudio_: thats not a question
<cfhowlett> claudio_, "best" is the one you prefer to use.  it's subjective. gimp works fine
<claudio_> yes i need to resize the jpg
<cfhowlett> claudio_, ... gimp
<claudio_> mmm
<claudio_> tks
<philip__> yes but the actual space for the hdd is 300gb
<claudio_> isn't there anyone to do it simple?
<philip__> why showing 300mb
<daftykins> claudio_: your questions don't make sense in English
<cfhowlett> claudio google translate is making this worse.  what is your spoken language???
<claudio_> how do i do it with gimp
<claudio_> spansh
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<claudio_> tks
<claudio_> ok
<claudio_> i'v got it, thaks!
<jaymaker> Hey guys
<daftykins> hello
<assemblyx> hi all
<daftykins> hi
<jaymaker> ugh! I feel like crap :/
<daftykins> that's nice, unfortunately unless you're running ubuntu we can't help
<daftykins> so please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jaymaker> I'm sorry dafty. Are you a mod?
<cfhowlett> jaymaker, please ask your ubuntu support question
<therue> eh... so on my usb. i see a md5sum txt file
<therue> and a md5sums file
<therue> do i just take that file and compare it to the md5sum value from the web site?
<cfhowlett> therue, read.  substitute USB for cdrom.  read.  follow.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<therue> i'm not on linux
<therue> all of that requires a terminal
<cfhowlett> therue, true
<assemblyx> not sure if my question was posted, what would i install to configure my launcher? I'd like to place it along the bottom
<therue> i have a windows system
<therue> dual boot
<therue> just windows for now , i'm trying to set up dual boot
<therue> so i dont have linux installed yet
<ZerOlegend> assemblyx, check out cairo-dock
<daftykins> assemblyx: i don't think it can be moved at all, the unity one
<ZerOlegend> you can set the unity launche to auto hide
<ZerOlegend> but cairo-dock is a good app you can apt-get and works really well
<assemblyx> thanks
<ZerOlegend> you are welcome
<BadApe> i was wondering about implementing a home file server, has anyone played with one of those private cloud services here?
<iptable> yes
<BadApe> which one?
<iptable> what kind of file server?
<BadApe> well i would like to do backups of my devices, i have windows, linux, android, iphones etc
<iptable> on ubuntu, I just install apache2 and samba (cifs).
<BadApe> hardware is not a worry as i have a big dl380 i got from ebay
<BadApe> i was thinking it would be cute to have something like dropbox backing up documents etc to a vm
<BadApe> a private local dropbox service
<iptable> depends on what backups you want to do. for my laptops, I have a backup partition which is btrfs filesystem type and use btrfs snapshots to copy /home on my laptops. For windows, you could install and use cifs (samba).
<iptable> samba + apache2 + webdav plugin = dropbox
<BadApe> needs a client to auto sync
<Pici> BadApe: A lot of people here seem to like owncloud, don't use the packages in Ubuntu though, they are a bit out of date.
<iptable> now you are complicating stuff ;)
<BadApe> maybe a freenas vm or opennas
<tarkus> When I do echo "..." > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list -- it errors "Permission denied" how to deal with it?
<iptable> BadApe: you are asking on ubuntu channel. having said that freenas is a good solution if you have loads of ram to feed zfs
<tarkus> Trying to install Mono as described here http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/
<iptable> tarkus: that's because the file is editable by root only
<tarkus> iptable, how to edit it by root?
<BadApe> iptable: something like that
<iptable> tarkus: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<BadApe> maybe there is an ubuntu based nas distro
<iptable> tarkus: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<iptable> tarkus: bash -c "echo '...' > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list"
<tarkus> iptable, thanks
<BadApe> i use ubuntu server, but they consist of java, jetty and a .war file
<iptable> BadApe: no, 'fraid there isn't. but try owncloud as someone suggested
<richardjs> tarkus: or "sudo bash" to get a root shell, and then use the commands from the tutorial normally
<BadApe> iptable: thanks
<richardjs> tarkus: just be careful with it
<iptable> richardjs: no, that's a very bad way
<Guest99885> hello
<iptable> richardjs: at least use sudo -i, if you must be root. but going root should be avoided if possible. it's bad practice. use sudo/gksudo instead. official ubuntu way.
<k1l_> tarkus: what do you actually need? mono is n the ubuntu repos
<richardjs> iptable, tarkus: I
<tarkus> k1l_ when i run $ mono ... it says no such app
<richardjs> iptable, tarkus: That's not the greatest way, it's true*
<tarkus> k1l_ so, trying to install it as described here: http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/
<k1l_> tarkus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=mono
<k1l_> tarkus: what do you actually need of that?
<iptable> tarkus: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mono
<iptable> tarkus: tried that? or apt-cache search mono
<richardjs> tarkus: In theory, though... what is wrong with it if you make sure you know what each command is doing?
<richardjs> whoops, iptable^
<iptable> richardjs: that the user clearly doesn't ?
<k1l_> tarkus: the first way should always be to look if ubuntu ships packages you need instead of loading 3rd party stuff that might break your whole system
<iptable> richardjs: also, typos and assumptions ;)
<richardjs> iptable: Ok, fair enough :)
<toche> hello world
<richardjs> You can typo a sudo command too, though
<iptable> world: no user by this name
<amir7192> im using this app for the first
<k1l_> tarkus: so ubuntu ships already mono-devel and mono-complete.
<amir7192> i have a problem in my ubuntu i cant empty my trash
<iptable> richardjs: you are less likely to cause system destruction if you have to choose which commands will run with root privileges though. that'sthe whole point. especially for users who are unsure
<richardjs> iptable: Yeah, I agree with that. tarkus: Ignore my suggestion :)
<iptable> richardjs: don't get me wrong. when configuring a server from scratch in full, I normally go into root immediately as all my commands will need privileges. but for helping unsure average jo and jane, sudo is better. teach them good ways first
<tarkus> k1l_ actually I'm trying to install aspnet KVM.. it requires mono, bash, zsh and curl: https://github.com/aspnet/Home
<iptable> amir7192: define "can't empty trash". error/can't find it/something else? we can't read your mind, you know
<iptable> tarkus: sudo apt-get install mon bash zsh curl
<arun_>  anyone here knows how to repair a broken initrd image?
<k1l_> tarkus: well than install that from the repos
<iptable> tarkus: or use apt-cache search. all of these are already in ubuntu repos. no need to add apt sources
<richardjs> iptable: Yeah, that's the situation I'm typically thinking of (going root to set up a system), but you're right in that the situation doesn't apply to everyone
<k1l_> tarkus: well, the official ubuntu repos, that is.
<iptable> arun_: regenerate initrd
<k1l_> tarkus: are you aware of ubunut having a package system?
<arun_> iptable: can u help me with that?
<tarkus> k1l_ yep a little
<arun_> iptable: any guides?
<silvi1> cisao
<silvi1> ciao
<tarkus> k1l_ I assume something similar to other systems (npm, etc)
<silvi1> !list
<ubottu> silvi1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iptable> arun_: man mkinitrd
<iptable> arun_: or: sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.32.59
<k1l_> tarkus: so install the needed packages and you are good to go
<iptable> arun_: replace version with your kernel version
<iptable> arun_: ls /boot to find it
<iptable> arun_: don't forget to update-grub2. as well. makes sense to do so after regenerating
<arun_> iptable: ok, and will this command work for other distros too ?
<iptable> tarkus: I already gave you the package system (apt) commands you need to use to install. that's all that is required
<iptable> arun_: not necessarily. depends.
<iptable> arun_: works for ubuntu.
<frank_> Buen dia alguien habla español
<iptable> !es |grank_
<ubottu> grank_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<iptable> !es |frank_
<ubottu> frank_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tarkus> It seems like 'apt-get install mono' installed mono 3.2.8, but the latest version is 3.8.0..
<daftykins> ubuntu version?
<Raven67854> tarkus, http://www.mono-project.com/download/#download-lin
<Raven67854> If you want 3.8
<k1l_> tarkus: do you need the latest version?
<tarkus> ubuntu v 14.10 (latest)
<k1l_> tarkus: and i really mean: need. not "but i want the latest"
<teward> tarkus: you'll need to keep in mind that what's in the repos tends to be version locked - if you *want* mono 3.8 you'll either need to download it yourself and compile or find a PPA (and PPAs are 'use at your own risk').  Unless you have a real need for mono 3.8.0, I don't see why you'd need to update.
<teward> s/update/get the latest version/
<iptable> tarkus: did you apt-get update first before install?
<tarkus> iptable yep
<iptable> tarkus: also, as others asked, do you NEED the latest version, or latest ubuntu version is fine for your needs? latest != better and NEED
<tarkus> I'm trying to use aspnet.. but getting this error:
<tarkus> https://gist.github.com/koistya/b02b2c68fd769ed4c4df
<tarkus> so, i though.. maybe that's somehow related to mono not being the latest version installed on my machine..
<daftykins> dev'ing as root, interesting
<cfhowlett> dev'ing as root = don't sound right!
<tarkus> yeah, i don't know how to exit from root :)
<tarkus> yet
<k1l_> tarkus: well. if you are root your file permissions get ruined.
<k1l_> tarkus: exit
<tarkus> k1l_ worked:)
<iptable> :/
<deb> Hello, my usb camera mounts here gphoto2://[usb:002,002]/DCIM ... ls /media/myuser/ dont showit, either in $(HOME)/.gvfs , where is my usb camera mounted in ubuntu 14.04 32bits?]
<daftykins> deb: type "mount" to find out
<deb> weird in /run/user/1000/gvfs   ...?
<crem_> I'm trying to add a new keyboard layout variant. I added it to symbols/by and rules/evdev.xml, and I can see the layout in settings and also "show layout" shows correct layout image. But still when I type with it on, I just get latin layout instead. What did I miss?
<crem_> ah yes, I removed /var/lib/xkb/*.xkm
<cyberalex4life> hello! When kill xserver with Ctrl + Alt + Backspace I see for a short time some errors. How can I look at those messages whenever I wish?
<daftykins> cyberalex4life: zapping has been disabled for years because it doesn't work right
<daftykins> cyberalex4life: if you want to restart X, you should be stopping and starting lightdm from a TTY.
<cyberalex4life> yes, I did that but when pres Ctrl+Alt+F7 it only shows a black screen. This used to work in Ubuntu Gnome Trusty
<arun_> iptable: should I need to enter sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.32.59 in live mode?
<the8thbit|work> Whenever I try to download a package through apt-get I get this error: http://pastebin.com/3ze0bfUD
<the8thbit|work> when I run apt-get -f install I get this: http://pastebin.com/nz0EBemk
<iptable> arun_: live mode? as in liveCD? you want to fix your HDD, you will need to mount the HDD partition(s) in /mnt, then mount bind the /sys, /proc and /dev in /mnt and then chroot into /mnt
<cfhowlett> the8thbit|work, what does this terminal command return:  cat /etc/issue
<the8thbit|work> cfhowlett: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<arun_> hm.. ok
<the8thbit|work> also of note, this started happening shortly after uninstalling and reinstalling gcc
<the8thbit|work> and also did something with libc6-dev-i386 and libc6-dev-amd64
<the8thbit|work> but I forgot exactly what I did
<the8thbit|work> maybe reinstalled them too idk
<iptable> the8thbit|work: remove libc6-dev-i386 and leave/install libc6-dev-amd64
<iptable> the8thbit|work: or to get your system to NORMAL, remove libc6-dev-i386 and libc6-dev-amd64 and install libc6-dev.
<the8thbit|work> iptable: http://pastebin.com/mw1mNtmk
<iptable> the8thbit|work: if you need 386, install libc6-dev and libc6-dev:i386
<iptable> the8thbit|work: at this point I cannot tell how to fix it until you can say what you did to break it exactly
<the8thbit|work> hmm
<the8thbit|work> maybe its in my zsh history...
<the8thbit|work> at some point I did this, but I think that might have been an attempted fix: apt-cache policy libc6-dev-i386
<iptable> ha to highlight it's zsh :P
<iptable> the8thbit|work: got aptitude? try aptitude -f install. it oculd give you solutions
<Pici> the8thbit|work: policy just reports information, it doesn't change anything.
<the8thbit|work> aptitude is smarter than me it seems
<the8thbit|work> thanks iptable and Pici
<iptable> the8thbit|work: there we go :D if you answer No to it, it will look for other solutions. you can quit and retry if you want as well.
<the8thbit|work> hnnggg
<the8thbit|work> iptable: still not fixed: http://pastebin.com/i2yrKkKb
<alex_853> #koumbit
<daftykins> alex_853: no thanks
<iptable> the8thbit|work: aptitude install libc6-dev-i386 now
<alex_853> Join #koumbit
<OerHeks> alex_853, please don'spam, thanks
<BAMbanda> I'm trying to install libpg-dev on  ubuntu, but my apt-get can't locate the package
<BAMbanda> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libpq-dev
<iptable> BAMbanda: apt-get update
<daftykins> you typed libpg when it's a Q, BAMbanda
<BAMbanda> ahhhh
<iptable> ah, mised that :D nice one daftykins
<daftykins> :) ty
<BAMbanda> that makes me so happy!
<BAMbanda> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> anytime :) i like the easy ones
<BAMbanda> hehe
<iptable> pervert :P
<the8thbit|work> iptable: got the same error
<iptable> the8thbit|work: remove the gcc multilib and other dev packages causing the issue until no problem occurs and try again, using aptitude, if you really need multilib gcc
<iptable> the8thbit|work: normally I just install build-essential whihc installs everything for me ;)
<OerHeks> the8thbit|work, libpq-dev is part of postgresql-server-dev-9.4
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/postgresql-server-dev-9.4
<the8thbit|work> iptable: I think uninstalling the offending packages through aptitude worked, thanks :)
<JediMaster> As ia32-libs is no longer available, what is the alternative in Ubuntu 14.04?
<iptable> JediCheese: there isn't one
<iptable> JediCheese: why do you need 500 i386 packages on your 64 bit?
<yeats> JediMaster: packagename.i686
<JediMaster> JediCheese?
<iptable> auto-complete
<iptable> fail
<JediMaster> =)
<iptable> JediMaster: if you need an i386 package, you do package:i385
<iptable> i386 that is
<JediMaster> yeats/iptable, I'm converting an i386 .rpm with alient to a deb, it's some i386 ODBC drivers
<yeats> eww - I wouldn't do that
<iptable> if you install dsomethings via dpkg that needs i386 packages and complains that dependencies are not met, you apt-get -f install and that will install the required i386 packages for you
<JediMaster> the x64 worked but the driver is a bit buggy
<JediMaster> I've been told the windows odbc equivilant has problems with 64 bit version so wanted to try the i386 version on linux
<yeats> JediMaster: are you certain that there isn't an already packaged version of whatever it is you're trying to install?
<JediMaster> I can extract the .so libs however LDD doesn't read out the dependancies
<JediMaster> ldd complains "not a dynamic executable"
<yeats> JediMaster: what does 'file bleh.so' say?
<JediMaster> opt/ibm/iSeriesAccess/lib/libcwbcore.so: ELF 32-bit LSB  shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<JediMaster> yeats ^^
<yeats> JediMaster: hmm - maybe ldd needs 32-bit libs itself - I don't know that for certain, though
<JediMaster> yeah, that's what I figured
<JediMaster> meh: ldd /usr/bin/ldd produces "	not a dynamic executable"
<yeats> JediMaster: see this: http://askubuntu.com/a/231500 - it's about installing a different package, but it looks relevant
<sambagirl> good morning. i was curious whether there is a ubuntu desktop tablet version? the reason i am asking is because microsoft store is opening here a nd they are selling toshiba envoy 2 tablets for 99$ and i would replace widows 8.1 with something i like.
<yeats> !touch | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> sambagirl: make sure you can replace the windows there at all. some devices have locked bootloaders and cant remove the windows.
<G4RC14> Hello
<sambagirl> oh i see
<sambagirl> ok k1l let me research it first
<JediMaster> yeats, yeah I was considering trying libc6:i386, will try now
<G4RC14> how do i create my own channel
<G4RC14> ??
<JediMaster> G4RC14, /join #whatever
<BluesKaj_> G4RC14, ask in #freenode
<k1l> G4RC14: ask #freenode , they can assist you
<JediMaster> oh, are they restricted?
<k1l> JediMaster: freenode got regulations on naming etc.
<gtrmtx> so im in completely uncharted territory...can someone point me in the right direction for creating a cron task that pulls data from a mysql table and emailing that data to a specific address?
<gtrmtx> so im in completely uncharted territory...can someone point me in the right direction for creating a cron task that pulls data from a mysql table and emailing that data to a specific address?
<gtrmtx> crap sorry didnt mean to ask twice
<G4RC14> freenode wont work, is there any channel as #help
<calimero_82> hi guys
<Pici> G4RC14: you haven't said anything in #freenode yet.  Try actually asking a question there.
<flaiks> allo
<calimero_82> Sorry guys, I would like to understand a bit better the speech repository, I know it's better not to add any repository in those pre-installed so as not to mess up the system, now if I will add an addon that contains a repository of xbmc means doing the same thing? thanks
<flaiks> any tips for improvingh fonts while browsing the web ?
<flaiks> ie. facebook looks like crap
<BluesKaj_> flaiks, depends on your browser and gtk font settings mostly
<slackss> Hey everybody. Has anyone else had issues with unity-web-apps not working? I hit install in firefox and nothing happens. If I manually install the package it just opens to a blank window.
<vito_86> ciao
<the8thbit|work> okay so now
<the8thbit|work> I'm trying to compile apt from source
<the8thbit|work> and when I run make I get this error:
<the8thbit|work> checking for curl_easy_init in -lcurl... no
<the8thbit|work> configure: error: failed: I need CURL due https support
<the8thbit|work> make: *** [build/config.status] Error 1
<the8thbit|work> however, which curl gives me /usr/bin/curl
<OerHeks> the8thbit|work, why would you compile apt from source?
<the8thbit|work> OerHeks: Great question. I work at a company that develops mostly ARM-based single board computers running a custom rolled minimalist gnu/linux distribution and a custom linux kernel. These devices do not have a package management system on them yet, so they are fairly limited. While right now I am compiling apt for x86_64, my goal is to eventually cross compile for arm and scp the binaries to the board I'm playing with
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone use multiple x servers with different layouts? i can't seem to get it to work. when I launch a new x server using xinit /usr/bin/openbox -- :1 -layout Gaming  its still using both monitors when it should only be using 1. here's my xorg.conf file: https://bpaste.net/show/5dc50d4e2c83
<frankdrey> sorry if this is a stupid question, but does ubuntu 14 come with virtual desktops / spaces? i'm not finding it anywhere
<madorn> how does one configure vmware_fusion for parallelization?  attempting vagrant up --parallel but doesn't appear to be working.
<ubuntuaddicted> frankdrey, you mean other workspaces or actualy other virtual terminal or virtual displays?
<calimero_82> Sorry guys, I would like to understand a bit better the speech repository, I know it's better not to add any repository in those pre-installed so as not to mess up the system, now if I will add an addon that contains a repository of xbmc means doing the same thing? thanks
<frankdrey> workspaces
<OerHeks> frankdrey, systemsettings > appearance > enable workspaces
<ubuntuaddicted> frankdrey, it does but it depends on what desktop manager you're using ie KDE,. XFCE, Gnome, etc etc
<frankdrey> ahhh, thanks
<tafa2> hi guys
<OerHeks> calimero_82, adding a xbmc ppa is the same thing, yes
<tafa2> hi could I give a folder and its contents access to 2 groups but only have one group able to read and one able to read and write?
<calimero_82> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> calimero_82, those packages overrule the existing ones, so they won't bite
<tytan> do I have to configure the cron-deamon?
<Guest47025> how i can empty trash by my terminal
<OerHeks> Guest47025, why not use the gui?
<OerHeks> Guest47025, With trash-cli installed, you can do trash-empty
<Guest47025> tnx 0reHeks
<calimero_82> how can i open sfs in ubuntu?
<daftykins> calimero_82: a .sfs file? never heard of that
<calimero_82> yes daftykins, it's used by puppylinux
<daftykins> calimero_82: might be best to ask in a channel for that distro then
<daftykins> you can also try running "file" on it to see what it reports
<frais404> hallo
<dj123> runin Ubuntu 14.04....i js found out that i can run need fo speed in it..this is reali good.
<OEP> Does anyone have a clue what "We failed, but the fail whale is dead" from xsession-manager means?
<jpds> OEP: Probably best to look at the sauce.
<D41LY5H4D0W> hello
<OEP> jpds: So I want to use KDE but x-session-manager is linked to gnome-session which does not sound right.
<D41LY5H4D0W> how can I make to start a private chat with someone
<yeats> !pm | D41LY5H4D0W
<ubottu> D41LY5H4D0W: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<jpds> OEP: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7651200
<D41LY5H4D0W> ??
<arun__> dude, what where the thing I need to bind mount, I lost the connection
<daftykins> arun__: can you try rewording that?
<calimero_82> bye
<arun__> daftykins: How to repair initrd image if its corrupt or boot failure
<squinty> D41LY5H4D0W:  if using xchat or hexchat, right click on the person's nick and then select "open dialog window"
<daftykins> arun__: boot an older kernel
<OEP> jpds: looks like some minimal gnome session stuff got installed and selected as the default window manager
<staypanhalfhot> channels list
<staypanhalfhot> list
<squinty> D41LY5H4D0W:  please keep in mind that pm'ing in this channel (and most others) without asking permission of the person you want to talk to first, is frowned upon.  personally I do not pm.  :)
<FightingTheRedmo> I'm sure this question gets thrown around a lot, so I'll only ask for the definitive link. How in the HELL does one setup a dual boot system with Windows 8.1? (UEFI boot)
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> FightingTheRedmo: it's really not that involved.
<FightingTheRedmo> daftykins - I know.. it's not this that's got me riled up.. but the issues that've led me to needing to install Ubuntu on a laptop I removed it from. Windows, as is expected of it, broke itself after the update to 8.1. My WiFi card isn't really supported (MT7630) by Linux (the OEM released Linux drivers are piss poor). And now I've had to format, back up and install TWICE.
<daftykins> FightingTheRedmo: ok, no need to bring unfounded Microsoft hatred here.
<flaiks> ah i found the source of every website looking like shit
<flaiks> Arial!
<daftykins> FightingTheRedmo: and no i have not seen updates kill an install, you might want to try again :)
<FightingTheRedmo> daftykins - Sorry :D I don't really hate Microsoft. In any case, I installed 8.1, adn then Lubuntu (without issues). Then ran boot-repair, with the recommended repair. It still won't detect Lubuntu. paste.ubuntu.com/9151500
<FightingTheRedmo> daftykins - didn't kill the install... killed the Wifi. Which was the ONLY reason I installed 8.1 at the expense of formatting my disk in the first place.
<daftykins> FightingTheRedmo: perhaps the latter wasn't booted in EFI mode?
<daftykins> FightingTheRedmo: you probably needed to find newer drivers, but anywho - i can't offer any Windows support in here.
<learts> Hi guys! Somebody managed to make pycharm work well with high dpi screens?
<FightingTheRedmo> daftykins - I guess. I'll admit I never read up on UEFI. It seems like I'm finally going to be forced to. I'll go check BIOS and configure the thing. I know there's loads of support out there, but thought I'd check here first to find out which guide was considered canon.
<ralph> Hey guys. My computer ran out of battery and now I cant get wlan0 up. It was working just fine before. Any advice?
<daftykins> FightingTheRedmo: yeah, the above linked guides shows the visible difference between booting legacy and booting EFI. once you boot and install in the same mode for windows + ubuntu, all should be fine.
<daftykins> ralph: what've you done since having a low battery...?
<FightingTheRedmo> daftykins, OerHeks - Thanks!
<ralph> daftykins: plugged the computer in and started it up
<daftykins> ralph: did it maybe sleep/hibernate ? shutdown, power off... remove battery + mains... replug, boot and see what's up
<ralph> daftykins: I think it just died. Nothing else. I think I disabled hibernate
<daftykins> ralph: do the above anyway. if the interface is totally gone, maybe it's not reported from 'lspci' anymore? is there maybe an Fn+Function key combo to turn wireless on?
<ralph> daftykins: it's an asus duo 11. I have restarted and powered off. Ill try to put it in hibernation
<daftykins> no, avoid hibernate - haha
<ralph> oh
<ralph> I just did it
<ralph> oh well
<daftykins> ;/
<ralph> You said, "do the above anyway"
<dcmwai> hello all
<dcmwai> anyone install openproject on ubuntu 14.04 before?
<karab44> hello
<karab44> why pulseaudio is installed with ubuntu? What is the purpose of that?
<daftykins> ralph: i asked if it might have hibernated. i at no point suggested *to* hibernate :)
<ralph> daftykins: I tried to  run ifconfig wlan0 up and I get "no such device"
<ralph> ah
<dcmwai> I try to follot this.. https://www.openproject.org/download/packaged-installation/ and it still gail
<daftykins> yeah that's not a valid command when you don't have a device or interface
<K350> what's preferable - "useradd" or "adduser" ?
<dcmwai> https://packager.io/gh/opf/openproject/install?bid=449#ubuntu-14-04-openproject
<daftykins> K350: 'what works'
<ralph> daftykins: how do I make the interface?
<daftykins> ralph: i have stated many things such as checking 'lspci' for the device which i've yet to see feedback on
<ralph> daftykins: how do I check lspci
<daftykins> it's a terminal command
<ralph> okay
<ralph> I ran it
<ralph> Uhm, what specifically do you want from this
<ralph> ?
<mmiller13> Does anyone knows where I adjust my firewall settings???
<qstrahl> Is there a signal or something I can have my shell script emit to tell gnome-terminal to change cursor shape? I know I can use gconftool but I am trying to make it work over SSH tunnel
<daftykins> ralph: no, *you* want to see if your wireless device is listed there :)
<ralph> I am on a different computer so I'll have to type all of this out
<therue> browsers using a lot of CPU%.. is this pretty normal in linux?
<daftykins> no i don't want to know it
<flaiks> therue, chrome does in any OS
<ralph> daftykins: Is  it called network controller?
<flaiks> therue, whenever I travel im forced to use safari on my macbook or my battery lasts about 2 h ours
<nedal> hi again, I asked for a program that can stimulate an electric circuit an show the diagrams on screen like corocodil clips on windows ? does such program exist on linux ?
<daftykins> ralph: it may even have wireless, atheros, broadcom, realtek in the name.
<ralph> daftykins: is it called ethernet controller? It says Realtek semiconductor Co., etc..
<therue>  i see
<daftykins> that might be a wired interface so i can't be sure.
<therue> another question i have is.... i have a nice graphic card: nvidia geforce gtx 780
<OerHeks> nedal, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEngineering#Electronics
<sacarlson1> nedal: did you look at spice
<therue> graphics look awesome in windows
<OerHeks> and spice indeed
<therue> but with the default nvidia driver from linux ... videos/images they just dont look at clear as they do in windows
<therue> videos come out little grainy
<therue> colors not as vibrant, etc
<therue> is this normal for linux?
<daftykins> therue: please try and combine your queries into a single line so anyone helping doesn't have to look around for the full conversation.
<therue> very sorry daftykins, wont happen again :)
<daftykins> it's also very spammy
<squinty> ralph:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<ralph> thanks squint
<daftykins> therue: are you using nouveau or nvidia proprietary? (click the settings cog on the launcher on the left, go to software and sources, then the 'additional drivers/hardware' tab
<Mendax> why does it seem like I have been banned from ##chat, when I haven't doen anything wrong
<Mendax> sounds like adriver issue
<daftykins> Mendax: nobody here cares about that channel. go ask in #freenode
<Mendax> what is the problem
<therue> i picked the nvidia proprietary.. the one that says recommended
<Mendax> not getting any response at the bootloader ARE YOU
<therue> i belive it's nvidia 331
<therue> but that's not the latest driver though.. the latest is 340.58
<flaiks> for some reason
<daftykins> Mendax: are you a bot?
<flaiks> nautilus wont let me add any folders to the left pane
<Mendax> def not
<Mendax> yiou know that
<daftykins> Mendax: please leave then, unless you have an ubuntu support query.
<Mendax> I can help you support your device
<karab44> guys why do I need pulseaudio?
<therue> so ya daftykins, any ideas? :D
<daftykins> karab44: unless it's taking your family hostage, i would just accept it and use the computer.
<daftykins> therue: nope
<daftykins> therue: i don't really know how you could quantify this claim of 'Windows looking better'
<karab44> daftykins: it only causes problems
<ralph> I have no clue what I'm doing with the wireless...can someone walk me through this?
<therue> i linux the videos just come out more grainy
<nedal> OerHeks: I was looking for something simplier, like basic things
<therue> it's the same for images and videos.. any graphics really, even my desktop dont look as bright/clear
<therue> but video is most noticeable, 'cuz the grainy images is very noticeable
<nedal> scarlson1: I don't get what you said, if it's a linux thing ... well I m a new user of it
<sacarlson1> nedal: spice is an electronics simulator
<sacarlson1> nedal: you can simulate simple circuits or very complex
<azaskun> there is a similar program that dragon naturallyspeaking for ubuntu?
<daftykins> ralph: does that thing have a wired network port that you can plug into your router directly with?
<Mendax> dows any of you actually use ubuntu
<Mendax> ?
<ralph> daftykins: yes, upstairs. I wont be able to see what you say. so I'll have to run back and forth lol
<yeats> therue: you *can* install the latest nvidia driver from nvidia's site, but you'll have to re-install it after every kernel upgrade (or set up dkms or the like)
<CraigyDavi> I'm trying to get the user "craig" to be able to use all commands without a password or without using sudo - pretty much like a root account. I have added the line "craig   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL" to /ect/sudoers but nothing seems to happen, anyone know why?
<daftykins> ralph: but then you'd be online from the device right... via freenode webchat?
<ralph> daftykins: possibly
<yeats> therue: I've also seen success with older versions of the driver depending on the age of the card
<ralph> daftykins: Ill give it a shot
<ralph> hold o
<ralph> n
<nedal> Scarlson1: is it like oregano ?
<OerHeks> Mendax, yes, do you have a support question?
<felon> high
<ralph1> daftykins: I'm here
<daftykins> ralph1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<daftykins> ralph1: lspci | pastebinit
<ash`> CraigyDavi: impossible
<ash`> CraigyDavi: the sudoers is coupled with sudo
<squinty> nedal:  maybe check at http://www.linuxalt.com/   or similar
<OerHeks> ash` +1
<ralph1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152350/
<sacarlson1> nedal: http://easy-spice.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<daftykins> ralph1: realtek is your wired, intel 6235 is your wireless.
<daftykins> ralph1: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<ralph1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152378/
<OerHeks> CraigyDavi, if you want the whole terminal session to be root, use: sudo -i
<OerHeks> CraigyDavi, but carefull, you might mess up things
<CraigyDavi> ash`, ah I see
<sacarlson1> nedal: yes looks like oregano also interfaces to ng-spice  maybe it's better I'm not sure
<daftykins> ralph1: does "rfkill list all" show some output? if so, run "rfkill list all | pastebinit"
<CraigyDavi> OerHeks, Thanks I'll try be careful :)
<OerHeks> * don't run gui app as root
<ralph1> daftykins: no
<daftykins> ralph1: what version are you on? "cat /etc/issue"
<ralph1> daftykins: ubuntu 14.04
<ralph1> LTS
<daftykins> ralph1: run a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if any packages want to be installed
<ralph1> daftykins: they do
<ralph1> install?
<nedal> Scarlson; Thanks . You helped a lot, I found what I was looking for
<daftykins> ralph1: yep
<ubuntuaddicted> how would I set it up IF i wanted a certain x server configuration if i use lightdm.  i can choose a different session but that doesn't change what the x server does.
<ralph1> daftykins: almost done
<ubuntuaddicted> basically i want it so that if i choose an openbox session i want 2 different X servers to run. 1 on 1 monitor and the other on the other monitor
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: sounnds like you want to make life unreasonably difficult for yourself
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, that's what I do. :)  i need 2 X servers running though.
<daftykins> why?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, to eliminate screen tearing on my second monitor (my gaming monitor)
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> that's a ridiculous approach
<ralph1> daftykins: it's done
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, it's a limitation of X
<daftykins> ralph1: reboot
<ralph1> bbl
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i've spent that last 3 days attempting to get rid of the tearing and finally found out that X can only sync to 1 display, not both.  so 1 screen will be tear free because X can sync to that display BUT the other display "can" have tearing because X isnt' sync'ing to it's refresh rate
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, and yes I've tried compton and kwin (compositors)  to get rid of the tearing
<daftykins> different screen types is it?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, no, they're both 1920x1080 monitors. both have 60Hz refresh rates, they're just not the same exact model
<daftykins> ah well good luck with that.
<ubuntuaddicted> so back to my original question, how can I make x server launch 1 server on 1 monitor and another server on another monitor?
<timvisher-xubunt> anyone know how to view past notifications in xubuntu?
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: why is it that I have two monitors on this system and they seem to  work ok together?
<timvisher-xubunt> dropbox is yelling at me with a fairly lengthy command and i'd rather just copy and paste it rather than trying to remember it or google it
<ubuntuaddicted> timvisher-xubunt, you could try /var/log/messages
<ralph> daftykins: It hung on boot and then loaded me into busybox
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, what's desktop manager do you use?  also, you game? if so, what games?
<timvisher-xubunt> ubuntuaddicted: sadly, that file doesn't exist?
<daftykins> ralph: ooh-err, tried holding left shift on boot?
<Mendax> Ubuntu is spyware
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: no I don't game.  how can I find out what manager I'm running?
<ubuntuaddicted> timvisher-xubunt, i'm not sure what notification system it's from. you could check syslog
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, do you run Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu or which distro
<ralph> daftykins: what happened to the comp?
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: I run mate
<timvisher-xubunt> yep. it's in syslog :)
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, try to play this in fullscreen on each of your monitors and tell me if you get screen tearing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg
<daftykins> ralph: it's too far away for me to read its' mind right now, sadly
<ralph> daftykins: I mean, what do you think happened?
<timvisher-xubunt> now anyone mind telling me if this looks safe? `echo fs.inotify.max_user_watches=100000 | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf; sudo sysctl -p`
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, mate uses gnome
<daftykins> ralph: no idea.
<ubuntuaddicted> timvisher-xubunt, there ya go. :)
<ralph> shit
<ralph> I hope I haven't lost all of my school work
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: I see mdm in ps -A  is that the screen manager?
<daftykins> ralph: doubt it. boot a USB flash drive of 14.04.1 and backup your data.
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, that's your login manager i believe
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, i said, you're using gnome. i'm not sure what compositor gnome has in by default if any at all.  what graphics card/driver do you use?
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: yes it plays ok but has some jumpy ness maybe that's what you mean by tearing?
<timvisher-xubunt> meh. yolo...
<ralph> daftykins: hard disk is encrypted, no key either. Also, I just tried to boot with noapci so I could see whats going on
<ralph> it's hanging when after it checks my rear webcam
<daftykins> ralph: what about just picking an older kernel
<daftykins> ralph: ugh at encryption.
<ralph> yeah
<daftykins> why don't you have the key written down?
<ralph> Ive had my comp stolen before
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: grafics just come out of the intel i5
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, screen tearing is a horizontal line because 2 images from the video buffer are shown on the screen at the same because the X server isn't sync'd to that monitors refresh rate
<ralph> daftykins: obviously because I'm dumb
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<assemblyx> is it possible to have a vpn connection go through my proxy server?
<daftykins> ralph: so, tried an older kernel? you can do it... i believe in you...
<squinty> heh
<ralph> daftykins: how?
<ralph> with advanced?
<daftykins> ralph: holding left shift at boot to get GRUB
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: ya it does have that like steps about or 4 or more down the screen
<ralph> okay
<ralph> well
<ralph> good start
<ralph> i got to the password login
<assemblyx> is it possible to have a vpn connection run through my proxy server?
<ralph> assemblyx: yes
<ralph> daftykins: and the wifi is working
<daftykins> assemblyx: HTTP proxy? they're incompatible things
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: and this is due to me having two monitors?
<ralph> assemblyx: you have to use a socks proxy
<ralph> daftykins: that was a close one
<ralph> I was sweating bullets
<ralph> daftykins: so, what now?
<daftykins> ralph: so, know what you're gonna do now? 1) backup data 2) write down that key
<ralph> daftykins: ahhhhaha
<ralph> Of course that
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, sort of yes
<ralph> But I mean, is this issue permanent now?
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, it's a very complicated mess to explain. it has to do with how the video is displayed on the screen.
<daftykins> ralph: well i have a feeling an older kernel is working with the wireless, maybe the update earlier (and even before that) a newer kernel was on that isn't working. hard to say.
<ralph> daftykins: any way to set my comp to use this kernel instead of the newer one?
<safinaskar> what is ubuntu analogue of http.debian.net?
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: in short it's due to my not so good graphics card
<daftykins> ralph: yeah, remove the newer
<safinaskar> i. e. i want service which automatically redirect me to nearest ubuntu mirror
<ralph> daftykins: how do I do that?
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, no
<daftykins> safinaskar: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, has nothing to do with the quality of the graphics card.  it has to do with the display server, X server
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: I think I can unplug one monitor and still see the same thing to verify
<daftykins> safinaskar: if you're using desktop, there's a feature in the settings to select the best mirror.
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: oh so this can be fixed with software cool
<daftykins> ralph: identify it, then remove linux-image-3.x.x-blah
<ralph> thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, if you switch to only 1 monitor and still see screen tearing there's things you can do to correct this behavior and 1 easy way to sync to vblank, setting vsync. that's basically telling the X server to sync to the monitors refresh rate
<safinaskar> daftykins: thanks. but i still need some autoredirector
<daftykins> safinaskar: what? no you just configure the different mirrors...
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: and that's done in xorg.conf some place?
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, im not sure how to turn on vsync when using an intel gpu/drivers
<safinaskar> daftykins: i wrote universal tool for generating sources.list.   this tool just writes http.debian.net (redirector service) for debian.   i need same for ubuntu
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: well it's not seen in my gui for monitor settings so I guess I'll just live with it
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, yeah, i'm having troubles of my own eleminating screen tearing with a GTX 760 so I can't help you sorry
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: that's ok, it doesn't bother me,  I've never really noticed it till now looking for it
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, i understand. i hate screen tearing while i'm gaming. very annoying
<merpnderp> How would I find out if Unubtu runs on these awesome super cheap laptops? http://store.hp.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/us/en/mdp/Laptops/hp-stream-notebook-13-135509--1
<servernode> How to set http header to show public address instead of local ip?
<sacarlson1> safinaskar: I thought they had something like that, that would scan to find the best mirror then set it for you
<ubuntuaddicted> merpnderp, it looks like they're similar to chromebooks. it uses the cloud
<xyphus> i have some queries
<xyphus> is anyone online??
<ubuntuaddicted> yes
<kyle_Austin> Yeah...
<ubuntuaddicted> merpnderp, so what i'm saying is look into how to install ubuntu on a chromebook and maybe, just maybe it's similar to how you would install ubuntu on those laptops you linked ot
<ubuntuaddicted> merpnderp, here ya go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DWIJFtuY1A
<merpnderp> ubuntuaddicted: I'm thinking I need to look at which device drivers are required and if Ubuntu supports them. Wish HP just sold them with Ubuntu already installed.
<xyphus> i have some problems with backbox linux.
<ubuntuaddicted> merpnderp, watch that video and it should fill you in
<merpnderp> ubuntuaddicted: thanks :)
<kingwill101> hi everytime i use apt i get this error: Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildSignaled: Process org.freedesktop.PackageKit received signal 11   any suggestions???
<servernode> How to set http header to show public address instead of local ip? Anyone?
<ubuntuaddicted> is anyone familiar with how to get 2 x servers to start IF i choose a certain session at the lightdm login screen?
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: nvidia-settings can give you a xorg.conf configured for two separate X servers running at once
<sacarlson1> servernode: I think there is a dhcp server method that can provide local names on the net, not sure how it works
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, it's not working for whatever reason. and when I view ps aux | grep X it only shows 1 x server running
<sacarlson1> servernode: oh https header to display it on a website?  I'll have to look
<reisio> ubuntuaddicted: well how'd you configure it?
<servernode> sacarlson1: Thx
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, i used nvidia-settings to put Xscreen0 on 1 monitor and Xscreen1 on another monitor. saved it to xorg.conf and rebooted and it didn't work
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, here's a screenshot http://gyazo.com/a005c91d450d3fca918bca5d03551746  and here's my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9153467/
<ubuntuaddicted> reisio, also, i don't believe nvidia-settings is setting up the second x server to run on a different virtual terminal, for example tty8.  as I can see by ps aux | grep X there's only 1 x server running
<CarlFK> apt-get source gstreamer1.0-plugins-base... what do I do to build that? (before I go hacking the change i want to make)
<teward> CarlFK: is there something wrong with just installing that?
<teward> instead of building?
<CarlFK> teward: it doesn't have my mod ;)
<DeaDSouL> Hi, if a directory's name starts with '-' (dash)... how can I rename it from terminal.. I tried mv.. but it doesn't work... it thinks the dash is a part of the command option
<servernode> sacarlson1: I don't know if i expressed myself good enough, but my problem lies in that when I'm trying to reach my website from outside my local network it does not work because the server insists on identifying with it's local ip address instead of "plantbaserat.ddns.net".
<CarlFK> i'm assuming all apt-get source gives me something that has a well defined build process, like whatever lp does when you upload to a PPA
<teward> CarlFK: it downloads the source package, yes.  It's up to you to modify it according to what you need
<CarlFK> teward: before i modify, I wanted to make sure I can build it as is
<teward> CarlFK: ah, well, you'd need pbuilder or such to build the actual package
<sacarlson1> servernode: I think I understand you want a website (local?) to see not only the ip address but the host name of the clients computer that accessing the website on a local net
<teward> CarlFK: but otherwise you could upload to a PPA - if it's the `apt-get source` package then it should autobuild, but you'll need pbuilder or sbuild set up and configured to build locally
<trism> CarlFK: once you have run: apt-get build-dep package-name; you can generally build it with: dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us -b; without needed to set up pbuilder (assuming you have dpkg-dev and fakeroot installed)
<sacarlson1> servernode: oh then I was wrong you just need to change the servers hostname
<CarlFK> trism: thanks.  I figured there was something like that
<CarlFK> trism: and thank you for picking up the licked cookie ;)
<servernode> got disconnected
<sacarlson1> servernode: oh maybe you just need to setup port forwarding on your router to point to the server?
<servernode> sacarlson1: done
<sacarlson1> servernode: so that didn't work?
<servernode> Port forwarding worked in that matter that the browser get forwarded to 192.168.1.100 (server on lan)
<sacarlson1> servernode: then you also need to setup the virtual settings in apache if that's what your using
<Guest13632> hi all i did a fresh install xubuntu and installed all updates but now on youtube cant see the play/pause button  or the volume button its totally black how can that be?
<servernode> sacarlson1: I'm not familiar with virtual settings
<bubbasaures> Guest13632, On firefox?
<sacarlson1> servernode: are you using apache?
<servernode> sacarlson1: Yes
<servernode> sacarlson1: LAMP
<sacarlson1> servernode: so it works from outside but not from local?
<servernode> sacarlson1: And I have a Prestashop (ecommerce) setup
<servernode> sacarlson1: I can visit the website from another computer within the LAN
<sacarlson1> servernode: or it works on local but not from outside,  or never works when you use your dns name?
<Guest13632> bubbasaures: yes it is on firefox and when i disable flash the videos keep playing and i dont think its something with adblock plus i really dont know
<sacarlson1> servernode: so by name example.com you can reach your server on lan?
<bubbasaures> Guest13632, Start FF without the addons running
<Guest13632> bubbasaures: i will try it 1 sec
<servernode> sacarlson1: And when I visit the website from my dns-name (plantbaserat.ddns.net) the url in my browser changes to 192.168.1.100 and the page doesn't load
<bubbasaures> Guest13632, It's in the help tab in FF.
<Guest13632> yes i found it
<Guest13632> not its working
<Guest13632> now its working
<servernode> sacarlson1: from a local computer i can reach if I type 192.168.1.100 in the browser
<bubbasaures> Guest13632, Be sure to preference with nicks of the one your addressing when here.
<Guest13632> bubbasaures: its working how can i now look for the problem? i have adblock plus with all filters and betterprivacy  do u think it can be one of this two things?
<jak3000> hi all
<jak3000> i do this: ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.162/24 up  and then:  route add default gw 192.168.0.254   how to make this changes permanently (when i rebooth the server, again need type these 2 commands) thanks
<servernode> sacarlson1: seems like the web-server responds like if it "is" it's local ip
<jak3000> for enable the network
<bubbasaures> Guest13632, Probably, I would remove one at a time until you find the culprit, there is a #firefox channel as well if needed.
<servernode> sacarlson1: wich works on lan
<Guest13632> bubbasaures: thanks very much for your help your the best man !!!!
<sacarlson1> servernode: I just went to that site and see the same thing
<servernode> sacarlson1: ;)
<sacarlson1> servernode: but the dig plantbaserat.ddns.net  returns what looks like valid wan address
<bubbasaures> Guest13632, No problem.
<sacarlson1> servernode: so I should assume you have the apache configs not setup correctly
<jak3000> sacarlson1 any advice for me?
<Guest13632> bubbasaures: i already found the problem it was user agent overrider this addon gives a bug on youtube  when activated also the youtube logo dissaperes but now i know the problem
<sacarlson1> servernode: it's like it has some proxy thing setup?
<servernode> sacarlson1: I have by trial and fail come this far without knowing anything at all following lots and lots of guides, but with this I havent even been sure on what to search for
<bubbasaures> Guest13632, Ah, yes that addon works best when a website wants like IE 8 or before.
<servernode> sacarlson1: No proxy set up what I know of
<servernode> sacarlson1: apache configs could be it
<sacarlson1> servernode: can you look in /var/log/apache  and see if it does see the trafic?
<sacarlson1> servernode: I'm not even totaly sure it makes it to the correct server
<Guest13632> bubbasaurres: last question maybe u know a solution for this to when i disable flash the youtube is still playing the movies instead asking to activate flash why is that? (is disable flash for supercookies)
<sacarlson1> servernode: do you have your server setup as static?
<sacarlson1> static ip
<servernode> sacarlson1: Yes, static
<bubbasaures> Guest13632, I would use noscript to filter flash, not sure how you turning it off.
<bubbasaures> you're*
<sacarlson1> jak3000: you should be able to set that up in /etc/networks/interfaces
<servernode> sacarlson1: wrote privately
<cholcobo[]> so i have ubuntu on virtualbox but it won't go full screen
<cholcobo[]> it's stuck on 640x480
<cholcobo[]> anybody know what to do?
<jak3000> ok, tanks sacarlson1
<jak3000> testing
<tigerren> hello,everybody
<Guest13632> bubbasaures: if there are supercookies on my pc they can reveal my real ip if i use vpn but how can i track down the supercookies? i already use betterprivacy but i heard some supercookies  cant be deleted
<jak3000> sacarlson1 worked thanks
<jak3000> how to upgrade my pakages for install ubuntu-server the lastest version?
<cholcobo[]> Guest13632, the best option
<cholcobo[]> is to refrain from using computers
<cholcobo[]> Guest13632, that is the only way
<k1l> cholcobo[]: install guest-additions in the vbox guest
<cholcobo[]> get off the internet
<cholcobo[]> i mean, nobody likes you anyway so that's reason enough
<Guest13632> cholcobo[]: i dont understand it? what is the best option?
<bubbasaures> Guest13632, Not an area I have messed with or even care about is all, hiding a IP I only do here.
<Guest13632> bubbasaures: oke thanks anyway have a nice day !
<flaiks> its actually mind blowing how much faster 14.04 is than osx yosemite
<bubbasaures> you to
<squinty> Guest13632:  might want to google  "bleachbit super cookies"   bleachbit is available via the standard repo's
<cholcobo[]> guest13632 the CIA is listening to everything you say right now
<thexder1> Hello, does anyone know what cifs_mount return code -115 means?
<k1l> Guest13632: youtube sues html5, too
<Guest13632> squinty: i once used bleachbit and it f*cked my pc when i used wipe free space but i will take a look at it
<k1l> *uses
<Guest13632> k1l:ahh thanks
<reisio> thexder1: the source code knows
<Guest13632> cholcobo[]: the cia can listen what they want  and yes i know they can track everybody down with browser fingerprint
<l0rdn1x> lmao
<thexder1> reisio, I was hoping to not have to go through the source code to find out.
<squinty> Guest13632:  please don't respond to obvious trolls
<Guest13632> squinty: haha ok i knew it was a troll
<posthuman> im running ubuntu 12.04 lts with qemu/kvm. i ve installed 8 windows server 2012 VMs and noticed that %CPU (looking at"top") is about 30-60% for each PID related to qemu-system-x86. While %Cpu(s) is around 19,4 be   in total usage. Can u please explain what is happening here ?
<reisio> posthuman: it seems as though you're using your computer
<D41LY5H4D0W> Hello
<reisio> 'lo dshadow
<BanHammor> Hi.
<posthuman> reisio:  why does it sometimes show about 104% CPU usage on some hosts while the average CPU(s) usage is about 20% ?
<posthuman> *hosts = VMs
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know how to launch 2 xservers on 2 different monitors? and be able to use the same mouse/keyboard between them>
<bekks> The cpu usage inside a vm is irrelevant, actually.
<bekks> You have to measure the cpu consumption of the vm on the host, to get comparable results.
<posthuman> thank u bekks for your answer.  I am not talking about the cpu usage inside a vm  but what  top  shows for each  qemu-system-x86  running on my kvm host
<posthuman> so there are  eight  qemu-system-x86 PIDs running each 70% CPU usage within   top  but the average %CPU(s) at the headlines of top usage is round about 10%-20%.
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: I can run two totaly different computers with 2 servers with the same mouse and keyboard and 2 monitors using synergy
<reisio> posthuman: so what's the problem?
<reisio> sacarlson1: he's talking about a single box
<reisio> and won't listen to advice given
<sacarlson1> reisio: I've also used it on a single box with virtualbox
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: http://synergy-project.org/
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, im aware of that. that's not what I want. thanks though
<ubuntuaddicted> sacarlson1, i use synergy to manage my server. :)
<posthuman> reisio:  i dont get  how  8x 70% usage  equal  20% total CPU usage. Im sure its just me beeing stupid but might u just explain it to me :)
<bekks> There is no need for synergy in conjunction with vbox, since vbox supports mouse/keyboard integration. :)
<reisio> sacarlson1: still two :p
<sacarlson1> ubuntuaddicted: ya I can even control my android phone with it too ha ha
<reisio> posthuman: what do you get if you understand it?
<sacarlson1> bekks: but if you want to experiment with synergy and you only have one computer (like me)  it can be done
<bekks> sacarlson1: I know it can be done - but I dont see a practical reason for it :)
<bekks> sacarlson1: besides "curiousity" :)
<reisio> posthuman: http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1185981#p23452473
<reisio> moreover: you gain nothing by answering the question
<flaiks> is it possible to show the menus in unity by default ?
<reisio> flaiks: something like http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html
<k1l> flaiks: press super+a
<fmoo> Is there best practices for bug reporting (e.g., re-testing on a clean profile?) I can find docs on?
<fmoo> I've got some clowny stuff happening with the vpn editing in network manager since updating to 14.10
<flaiks> reisio, nah, i want to show all the time instead of only showing when you hover over lol
<posthuman> reisio: thank u very much :) i guess i now know where to start
<D41LY5H4D0W> hello
<D41LY5H4D0W> do anybody knows how can i torify my chat
<D41LY5H4D0W> ??
<reisio> torify mychat
<D41LY5H4D0W> xchat!!
<l0rdn1x> D41LY5H4D0W, just use ssl to connect to IRC, tor is blocked by IRC servers.
<Moter8> Hey, just wanted to ask if installing ubuntu through Wubi is still recommended?
<llutz> D41LY5H4D0W: https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO/XChat
<Moter8> I'm on a win8.1 x64 machine.
<D41LY5H4D0W> lordnlx how i do that
<Moter8> D41LY5H4D0W, http://i.imgur.com/KE8VTt2.png
<Moter8> depends on your client
<DJones> D41LY5H4D0W: It might be best if you join #freenode and ask about using tor for freenode irc
<Moter8> he will get told to google
<D41LY5H4D0W> thanks
<D41LY5H4D0W> ok, thanks
<DJones> D41LY5H4D0W: Just thinking that thats the main support channel for the freenode irc network, I'd ignore what motor8 said, sounds like made upinfo
<flaiks> there we go
<flaiks> screw xchat
<flaiks> on that weechat.
<Silenced> what the best application for IRC ?
<flaiks> Silenced: irssi or weechat
<flaiks> Xchat feels old
<SpaghettiCat> BitchX
<Silenced> Thunderbird ?
<SpaghettiCat> pidgin
<Silenced> Isn't it good ?
<DJones> Silenced: There isn't really a best app for anything, its what suits you best, I use irssi running on a server
<dorkusmaximus> ircII-EPIC
<Silenced> Djones: Thanks man !!
<neurosis-> hexchat is nice
<DJones> Silenced: But there's a big learning curve because its command line based rather than a GUI
<Silenced> Djones: U means irssi ?
<DJones> Silenced: Yes
<bekks> Silenced: Most likely, an IRC application suits best for IRC. Thunderbird is a mail client, pidgin is an instant messenger, hexchat, weechat, irssi, etc. are IRC applications.
<Silenced> Djones: Thanks buddy , I love command line
<sharkasdf> Trying to install ubuntu from usb, but I dont have install from usb on my boot order. I just have hard drive, floppy diskette drive, atapi cd rom drive and network adaptor. Whcih one would it be?
<Raven67854> sharkasdf, Some USB devices can show up as a HD.
<bekks> sharkasdf: Noone of the named. Your computer has to be able to boot from USB.
<sharkasdf> its 10 years old
<Raven67854> Probably can't boot to usb
<bekks> sharkasdf: Then it wont boot from USB at all, most likely.
<Silenced> My 20 year Old computer has USB bootable
<bekks> Silenced: 20 years ago, there was no USB. Move on please :)
<bubbasaures> sharkasdf, That old, check the minimal ubuntu needed, there are lighter setups.
<neurosis-> Check your BIOS
<BanHammor> Silenced: you are a wizard, considering USB was started in...1995?
<sharkasdf> Like Linuxmint
<sharkasdf> ?
<bekks> BanHammor: In 1996. :)
<bubbasaures> sharkasdf, Like lubuntu
<ianorlin> that is 18 years old
<bprompt> sharkasdf:      if you put in the usb stick before booting up and go into setup/bios screen, does it show the usb stick as a boot choice?   some older machines would show it if plugged in at boot in setup/bios and you can pick it from there
<bekks> sharkasdf: Linux Mint isnt Ubuntu minimal.
<Silenced> 10 years OLD :P I m sorry :P
<sharkasdf> Ok. Thank you for your help. I found it in the BIOS. The hard drive had a + next to it that allowed me to expand it and see the usb and hard drive. I've never seen that before
<sharkasdf> Someone stole my last one. This one will have to do
<Silenced> bekks: It has pentium III running in it
<ianorlin> I would definetly try lubuntu or something lighter
<daftykins> Pentium III? bury it.
<flaiks> daftykins: agreed
<sharkasdf> I need something right now. I have LinuxMint 17 and Ubuntu 14.04. Which would be lighter do you know?
<ikonia> neither
<flaiks> sharkasdf: is it running on a pentium 3? I would go with neither, I would do lubuntu
<neurosis-> xubuntu is that light
<flaiks> sharkasdf: mint uses cinnamon, which is still not 'light'
<bprompt> sharkasdf:     how much ram do you have?   1gb?  ddr1? ddr2? ddr3?   what cpu speed?   what would "lighter" stand for ?
<sharkasdf> 1gb ddr 1. Its an AMD hold on let me check the model
<flaiks> sharkasdf: back in the day on a p4 i would just run arch and something super light(flux, openbox, dwm)
<bprompt> hmm
<Silenced> Essentials that a Ubuntu user must know ?
<ikonia> Silenced: https://help.ubuntu.com
<bprompt> sharkasdf:    ddr1..... single core 1.3ghz?
<D41LY5H4D0W> <DJones> Thanks :D
<des__> hi anyone use citadel email server i am stuck trying to get the active directory to work
<neurosis-> http://www.howtogeek.com/172987/revive-your-old-pc-the-3-best-linux-systems-for-old-computers/
<ikonia> howtogeek = poor
<SpaghettiCat> I don't he's pour with all that ad revenue
<bprompt> DIY !== poor; per se
<SpaghettiCat> *poor
<sharkasdf> ok this is what i got. Athlon 64 2.0ghz
<sharkasdf> Athlon 64 processor 3200+ 1800mhz
<sharkasdf> 1254MiB ram, not sure what kind
<flaiks> sharkasdf: I personally would run something super light, xubuntu or lubuntu
<flaiks> sharkasdf: what kind of GPU ?
<sharkasdf> Well I wish I could run something smaller, but thats not an option.
<neurosis-> I have a old Pc I think its like 10yrs old and it is running debian 7
<sharkasdf> I only have those 2. My internet is not fast enough nor do I have the money to download a new OS
<bekks> sharkasdf: you dont need money for downloading Ubuntu.
<ikonia> I suggest not using either
<neurosis-> bekks no its free
<sharkasdf> Graphics is Radeon Xpress 200 RS480M
<sharkasdf> I do for internet data though
<sharkasdf> It's expensive =
<sharkasdf> =\
<bprompt> sharkasdf:      are your two choices due to bandwidth constraints.. linuxmint and ubuntu 14.04?
<sharkasdf> Yes.
<sharkasdf> I pay by the MB
<bprompt> sharkasdf:      are your two choices  "only" due to bandwidth constraints.. linuxmint and ubuntu 14.04?
<sharkasdf> bprompt yes
<flaiks> sharkasdf: ah yeah, What i would reccomend doing is going to a library and downbloadin it
<bprompt> sharkasdf:     then I gather the lightweight, by definition, would be linuxmint then
<flaiks> sharkasdf: or if you're a student download it on the schools internet
<flaiks> sharkasdf: slap it on a usb and take it home and burn it
<bekks> linux mint? lightweight? lol :)
<bekks> USe an an ubuntu minimal.
<bprompt> or just go to starbucks, get a chai tea, and download it there :P
<flaiks> bprompt: capitol idea.
<sharkasdf> ?
<ianorlin> yeah lubuntu has more lightweight stuff than linux mint
<flaiks> sharkasdf: go to starbucks and download it on their wifi
<ianorlin> or even just a window manager if you want to go that way
<flaiks> sharkasdf: dont get a chai latte though lol
<ianorlin> that depends on wifi chip
<ianorlin> if it is some broadcom might need to plug it into ethernet
<bprompt> ianorlin:     many other distributions are lighter than linuxmint... .but sharkasdf    is saying that he already downloaded only those two, Mint and 14.04... and due to MB/s pricing charges, he/she'd rather settle for the lighter of those
<neurosis-> linuxmint Is generally one g i run Linux Mint
<ianorlin> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-7 (utopic), package size 268 kB, installed size 1522 kB
<bekks> If he already downloaded both - he should use Ubuntu,.
<zgn> after booting a ubuntu 14.04 usb ihadsetup useing win7 and unetbootin, when i try to bootusb i get error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found and it drops to grub rescue>
<zgn> what do i do
<sharkasdf> bprompt: yes. my only option due to bandwidth
<flaiks> bekks: i feel unity would be way "heavier" than cinnamon
<ianorlin> or could just download lightweight window manager won't be that much
<neurosis-> Elementary OS is super light and small
<zgn> Can anyonehelp me?
<bekks> flaiks: Nothing on this planet forces you to use Unity or Cinnamon.
<flaiks> sharkasdf: are you with comcast or something ?
<flaiks> bekks: true story
<zgn> can someone help me:(
<bekks> flaiks: sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop; done :)
<bekks> !patience | zgn
<ubottu> zgn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<flaiks> bekks: wasnt thinking too far intoi it, working on a huge node.js app at the same time
<sharkasdf> flaiks, no i live in zambia. 3rd world internet blows
<sharkasdf> I wish i had comcast
<flaiks> sharkasdf: ah okay
<neurosis-> sharkasdf what os have you downloaded
<sharkasdf> Linuxmint 17 and ubuntu 14.04
<sharkasdf> Its one or the other
<neurosis-> All I can say is from experience ubuntu to didn't do so well on an older computer
<bekks> neurosis-: So dont use Unity but one of the more lightweight desktop environments.
<yeats> neurosis-: sharkasdf: use Lubuntu - it's excellent and very low footprint
<Silenced> How to add environment variables in ubuntu ?
<flaiks> anyone have any experience with photoshop cs6 + wine ?
<neurosis-> bekks true
<ianorlin> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<bprompt> sharkasdf:     linuxmint is ubuntu-based.... the selling point of it, is that is lighter, thus why I said "by definition"
<ianorlin> that would give less download
<ianorlin> if you have ubuntu downloaded already
<ianorlin> but may take more time
<yeats> flaiks: you probably need to ask in #winehq - but I'll recommend gimp as a functional replacment
<flaiks> yeats: nah, ive tried gimp, no good
<neurosis-> flaiks https://www.winehq.org/
<flaiks> neurosis-: thanks
<flaiks> neurosis-: managed to find a guide on askubuntu.com
<sharkasdf> yeats I dont have lubuntu
<flaiks> any reccomendations for good VM software ?
<flaiks> anything similar to vmware fusion would be major
<yeats> sharkasdf: see ianorlin's link about pure lxde
<yeats> flaiks: KVM
<sharkasdf> Ok maybe I will try that. Thank you yeats/ianorlin
<yeats> sharkasdf: totally worth it
<owner_> owner
<timvisher-xubunt> anyone familiar with fixing 14.04 laptop brightness controls?
<timvisher-xubunt> this and various other things doesn't seem to do anything http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<sloantothebone> Help me!!!!
<neurosis-> flaiks are you running vmware?
<timvisher-xubunt> sloantothebone: are you being attacked?
<sloantothebone> Startup applications is gone!
<sloantothebone> I've tried reinstalling gnome-session-bin but it didn't work! Am I the only one, or is this the result of an update?
<flaiks> neurosis-: no
<k1l> sloantothebone: what ubuntu is that? what desktop? what error? what did you do?
<flaiks> neurosis-: just figured if there was something similar to vmware fusion it'd be easier for photoshop, im having a hell of a time getting it running
<sloantothebone> The gnome-session-bin reinstallation was a success but I don't have gnome-session properties (14.04)
<sloantothebone> I don't know what I did
<yeats> flaiks: run windows in VirtualBox - it would be easier than trying to use Wine
<Zido> does Ubuntu run on systemd?
<neurosis-> o ok cool
<SonikkuAmerica> Zido: We're transitioning to systemd
<k1l> sloantothebone: what did you do? what error do you get?
<k1l> Zido: no, not in general
<flaiks> lol
<Zido> why is Ubuntu transitioning to systemd?
<flaiks> skype froze my system
<neurosis-> i run win 8.1 in VMware Player
<flaiks> my mouse is locked :/
<k1l> Zido: because debian decided against upstart.
<Zido> k1l; so Ubuntu does what Debian does?
<sloantothebone> ~$ gnome-session-properties
<sloantothebone> The program 'gnome-session-properties' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<sloantothebone> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-bin
<Zido> k1l; are you aware of the systemd controversy that's been bloating up the news lately?
<k1l> Zido: no. but since all big distros will change to systemd there is no sense in running upstart alone since systemd couples a lot of services to systemd.
<yeats> !debian | Zido
<ubottu> Zido: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<k1l> Zido: yes we are. but that is more a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic since we try to solve actual tehcnical issue in here
<Zido> k1l; sorry
<sloantothebone> I typed sudo apt-get remove gnome-session-bin && sudo apt-get install gnome-session-bin and nothing went wrong except I get the same error when I try to run gnome-session-properties
<k1l> sloantothebone: again: what did you do? there is no reason to gnome not to work for no reason
<sloantothebone> I didn't do anything!
<k1l> sloantothebone: ...
<k1l> sloantothebone: what did you do before the error came up?
<sloantothebone> One day I searched for it and it was gone!
<k1l> sloantothebone: *sigh* so you mean a ghost deleted stuff from your system and one day you think "well, i want to see if a program is installed" and then you see its gone?
<k1l> sloantothebone: did you install/remove stuff? did you add 3rd party repos or PPAs? did you remove desktops?
<timvisher-xubunt> so grub doesn't seem to be the answer to the brightness controls
<flaiks> that was messed up
<flaiks> opened skype
<flaiks> locked my mouse
<sloantothebone> Ok, I found out about this when I searched "start" in the Dash, looking for startup applications, and it was gone. I looked on google and finding http://askubuntu.com/questions/452661/where-is-start-up-applications-in-14-04-unity which told me another way to open it is to type gnome-session-properties in the terminal. The rest is history.
<neurosis-> flaiks that sucks
<sloantothebone> kil: a ghost, a virus, or a wormhole the point is I don't know.
<flaiks> neurosis-: tell me about iut
<sloantothebone> I was considering removing Uget from startup
<flaiks> it
<flaiks> neurosis-: i think it was because it was the first itme i ever launched it, got flooded with notifications from chats from literally forever
<sloantothebone> I installed unity tweak tool, could that have caused it?
<k1l> sloantothebone: you are using unity?
<neurosis-> flaiks i was just saying i run vm player
<neurosis-> it works good for me
<sloantothebone> yes
<Zido> yes
<flaiks> neurosis-: ah aoky
<flaiks> neurosis-: you ever used vmware fusion before ?
<k1l> sloantothebone: please do a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<sloantothebone> I once tried installing kubuntu-desktop but I didn't like it but couldn't change it back to ubuntu and everything got worse when I tried to fix it so I reinstalled ubuntu over everything
<sloantothebone> I already tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<neurosis-> flaiks no you?
<flaiks> neurosis-: yeah its insanely good, there's nothing like it
<flaiks> neurosis-: you can install windows/mac annd it runs the programs outside of the "VM" persay
<flaiks> neurosis-: it will run the OS's apps as if they were native apps, unfortunatly it's not available for linux
<neurosis-> I'm going to check it out thanks
<k1l> sloantothebone: hmm. works for me on unity 14.10.
<neurosis-> o i see the win only
<k1l> sloantothebone: maybe make a relogin?
<neurosis-> lol
<JaY_DeE> r
<neurosis-> you can to that in vm player its called unity
<neurosis-> to run programs outside of the vm
<flaiks> neurosis-:  ? link ?
<flaiks> neurosis-: because i would rather do that to run photoshop and dick around with wine
<neurosis-> http://bruce.krash.net/?p=183
 * sloantothebone wonders how to manually edit startup
<k1l> sloantothebone: did you relogin?
<flaiks> neurosis-: damn
<flaiks> neurosis-: thanks
<neurosis-> its cool
<flaiks> neurosis-: yeah thats exactly what I was looking for
<neurosis-> i think you can get vbox in the Ubuntu Software Center if you don't like vm player
<bekks> you can get it from their official website, too.
<AlexPortable> Can I move my ubuntu harddisk to another pc?
<AlexPortable> Or will this cause driver issues?
<bekks> AlexPortable: you can easily copy it.
<AlexPortable> no I mean move the whole dissk
<AlexPortable> I want to swap 2 diskss
<bekks> So do it.
<AlexPortable> won't it cause any issues?
<bekks> AlexPortable: That depends on your hardware.
<AlexPortable> how can I find out?
<flaiks> neurosis-: no i think vmware will do just fine
<AlexPortable> if it causes issues can I just move the disks back or willl this not work?
<flaiks> it has unity mode which it exactly what imlooking for neurosis-
<bekks> AlexPortable: you need to compare the hardware of both computers.
<neurosis-> flaiks cool
<OerHeks> roll back videodriver to nouveau, and you'll be fine
<AlexPortable> bekks: they are quite different
<AlexPortable> video driver is xorg now
<bekks> AlexPortable: "xorg" is no video driver.
<AlexPortable> well it says so
<bekks> AlexPortable: Where does what say so?
<bekks> AlexPortable: Which graphics hardware do you have?
<AlexPortable> the one is amd v140, not sure what gpu. the other one is intel something with nvidia 6300
<bekks> AlexPortable: you need to find out the cou of that amd v140.
<bekks> AlexPortable: just take a look at "lspci | grep VGA"
<bekks> s/cou/gpu/
<AlexPortable> amd radeon hd 4200 from the top of my head
<bekks> AlexPortable: Just run the command I gave you :)
<AlexPortable> I'm not on the pc atm
<bekks> So your question cannot be answered.
<AlexPortable> lol
<bekks> AlexPortable: Without knowing your hardware - how are we supposed to tell you "you need to do this or that with the GPU drivers."?
<AlexPortable> well it's radeon hd 4200
<bekks> AlexPortable: Then you will have to uninstall the drivers for that GPU and install the drivers for the Nvidia GPU.
<AlexPortable> ok
<daftykins> 4200 is old generation and unsupported by fglrx on 14.04
<daftykins> so you can't use anything other than the open source driver anyway
<AlexPortable> so what should I do?
<daftykins> get a new card
<AlexPortable> it's a laptop...
<AlexPortable> cards can't be changed
<daftykins> i haven't been following the conversation though, i just glanced in
<bekks> USe the opensource driver
<daftykins> yeah i understand how hardware works :) i just wasn't here
<AlexPortable> openssource driver will work fine?
<daftykins> well it's your only choice.
<bekks> AlexPortable: You have no other choice.
<AlexPortable> the reason I want to swap is because my system1 (the intel one) won't shutdown on ubuntu 10.04
<AlexPortable> 14.04*
<bekks> AlexPortable: Thats no valid reason for changing systems :)
<AlexPortable> and I have linux mint on the v140 / hd 4200 one, but i can't print there. it just says 'done (printed'
<AlexPortable> but prints nothing
<estudiante> hola
<AlexPortable> estudiante: hello there
<Zippie> Hello!!!
<estudiante> hello
<estudiante> yuo ply minecraft
<Snwspeckle> Question, I am trying to install lua-expat version 1.3.0-1 but every time I run sudo apt-get install lua-expat it says I have the newest version (1.2.0)
<Zippie> This is awsome...my first time on a UBUNTU chat...sorry people I'm a newby...
<daftykins> Zippie: support questions only in here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<neurosis-> Zippie its all good
<AlexPortable> Anyone can maybe help me with getting my system to actually shutdown?
<Zippie> Well this wgy I'm here battling to get my Cannon printer installed
<AlexPortable> then I don't have to reinstall
<bekks> AlexPortable: You dont have to reinstall at all, because that windows habbit doesnt fix issues.
<emx> does anyone know a good guide how to get from ubuntu core rootfs to a configured linux box?
<Snwspeckle> Any ideas whats wrong with lua-expat?
<bekks> AlexPortable: What exactly happens when you issue "sudo init 0" in a terminal? Beware, that will shutdown your system.
<AlexPortable> bekks: well I meant putting debian or mint on it or something else
<dm7freek> Soooooo.... I locked my workstation and got some food and came back. Now, I see the login screen, and everything is normal EXCEPT the text box for password input wont load!!! what do I do?
<bekks> AlexPortable: "that windows habbit doesnt fix issues". If you want to put Mint or Debian onto it, do it - but that will not fix your issues.
<solsTiCe> dm7freek: happened to me. I rebooted
<dm7freek> solsTiCe: I would usually do that, but this time it would be particularly annoying to have to do that
<dm7freek> UBUNTU NINJAS ASSEEEEEEMMMMBBBLLLLEEE
<kyle_Austin> Anyone know how to run QT Creator from command line?
<bekks> kyle_Austin: "qtcreator"?
<km4> hi, why i dont have folder /etc/shells ?
<Zippie> Does anybody know where I could get some good Linux tutorials?
<kyle_Austin> Correct
<bekks> km4: Because it is a file.
<kyle_Austin> i am trying to use qmake and having strange results
<AlexPortable> bekks: how do you know it won't solve my issues? Ubuntu 10.04 ran fine, but 14.04 only gives problems
<dm7freek> solsTiCe: Is it a commin issue for you?
<dm7freek> common*
<bekks> AlexPortable: So did you do what I told you? :)
<Snwspeckle> Any ideas ? haha
<km4> bekks: then where i can customaizing my zsh ?
<bekks> km4: In your .zshrc file e.g.
<AlexPortable> bekks: working on it
<jeffspeff> i've just installed 14.04lts on an old laptop. the wifi chipset is broadcom. after the install i did updates. i saw under "additional drivers" it showed the broadcom wireless device. i chose to install it. it then errored out and crashed. i rebooted, but now it doesn't show the device/driver available under "additional drivers" and the wifi isn't working. i'm brand new to ubuntu and deb based systems.
<jeffspeff> running dmesg | grep broadcom or dmesg | grep bcm doesn't show anything.
<Kurlon> Afternoon all.  I assume the odds of Request-Tracker 4.2.8 or 4.2.4 being brought over from vivid or utopic to trusty (which is on 4.0.19) are slim given it's not just a straight drop in upgrade?
<timvisher-xubunt> hmm... finally found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#The_.2BAC8-sys.2BAC8-class.2BAC8-backlight_interface which i suspect i should've been trying to use this whole time :
<dm7freek> where mah ninjas at?
<PeterA_> I have an external monitor connected to my laptop
<k1l> dm7freek: can you keep this channel clear for ubuntu support? thanks
<timvisher-xubunt> it's times like these that i remember why i like macs :)
<PeterA_> But the 12" laptop screen has the same resolution as the 24" external monitor
<solsTiCe> it happend with 14.04 sometimes. really annoying. I have the impression it's gone since I upgraded to 14.10.
<k1l> PeterA_: change the resolutions in system settings.
<PeterA_> So when I plug it in everything is massive on the external or tiny on the laptop
<k1l> PeterA_: like you would do  on any other OS
<PeterA_> How can
<PeterA_> How can I change the resolution past the monitor's hardware?
<dm7freek> solsTiCe: 14.04 is LTS tho, shouldn't the fix be backported?
<k1l> PeterA_: past the monitors hardware?
<dm7freek> k1l: trying to get some myself tbh
<solsTiCe> dm7freek: I have no idea if it's a reported bug
<PeterA_> External is 1080p, I can't set it past that. I suppose I could lower the resolution on the laptop display, but that seems dumb
<dm7freek> solsTiCe: ah! maybe I can report it. do you know where to go?
<k1l> PeterA_: you can set different resolutions.
<Snwspeckle> Why is my apt-get not grabbing the newest version of lua-expat and it thinks version 1.2.0 is the newest but really version 1.3.0 is
<PeterA_> I don't want to lower the quality of the laptop screen though:(
<solsTiCe> Petazz: you an't set diffrent dpi for each monitor. that's a shame of X11
<k1l> Snwspeckle: which ubuntu are you on?
<solsTiCe> dm7freek: launchad.net
<AlexPortable> bekks: same as normal shutdown. Asking all remainig processes to terminate. Ok. Killing all remaining processes. Fail. Deactivating swap. Mount / is busy. Will now halt
<PeterA_> So there's no solution?
<k1l> PeterA_: i dont understand where your issue is right now
<bekks> AlexPortable: So the system shutdown, but does not turn off? Thats an ACPI bug in your BIOS then.
<Snwspeckle> k1l, 14.04 version
<AlexPortable> bekks: 10.04 worked fine
<solsTiCe> dm7freek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1311316
<AlexPortable> No issues at all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311316 in Unity 7.2 "After locking screen there is no input field to type password for unlock" [High,In progress]
<k1l> !info lua-expat trusty | Snwspeckle
<AlexPortable> 14.04 just cant shutdown. Is it really my bios?
<ubottu> Snwspeckle: lua-expat (source: lua-expat): libexpat bindings for the Lua language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (trusty), package size 13 kB, installed size 104 kB
<k1l> Snwspeckle: who says it should be 1.3 in 14.04?
<Snwspeckle> k1l, According to launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lua-expat/1.3.0-1
<AlexPortable> bekks: 14.04 just cant shutdown. Is it really my bios?
<Snwspeckle> And my prosody XMPP server isn't working becuse of version 1.2.0
<PeterA_> kll: I want to use the laptop screen and the external at the same time. I don't want to lower the resolution of the laptop screen, but since the large external and the small laptop screen have the same physical resolution (the hardware is 1080p), I can't set either past that
<k1l> Snwspeckle: i think you dont know that versions on a release get freezed.
<PeterA_> So things look massive on the external or tiny on the laptop
<bekks> AlexPortable: Yes, it is, most likely. You could try adding "acpi=off" to your kernel command line.
<Snwspeckle> k1l, What do you mean "freezed"?
<AlexPortable> bekks: how can I add that?
<k1l> Snwspeckle: look on the right handside. it only says utopic which is 14.10
<dm7freek> solsTiCe: oh nice! fixed 9-17 means it won't be pushed for a while you think?
<AlexPortable> bekks: and how does that relates to 10.04 being able to shutdown just fine?
<k1l> Snwspeckle: before a release the software gets freezed so there are no version updates.
<bekks> AlexPortable: BEcause 10.04 handled (due to a different kernel) ACPI differently.
<k1l> Snwspeckle: this lists the versions and the releases: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lua-expat
<bekks> AlexPortable: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217602
<bynarie> hey, im trying to get to the nvidia 3d settings.. running nvidia-settings takes me to a generic screen with no 3d options. i have installed nvidia binary driver
<bynarie> any ideas?
<AlexPortable> bekks: can I use the old kernel or not recommended? Also how can I add it to my kernel
<Snwspeckle> k1l, So is there any way to update to 1.3.0?
<km4> anyone nstal zsh-plugin ?
<bekks> AlexPortable: Do not use that ancient kernel anymore.
<k1l> Snwspeckle: see if a PPA offers a newer version
<bekks> k1l: How does that poll help you?
<PeterA_> kll: Is there a solution besides zoom each app depending on what screen it's on or lowering the laptop resolution?
<PeterA_> Basically I'm looking for virtual high resolution on an external
<k1l> Snwspeckle: see the link i posted and see at the bottom saing: other versions of ....
<Kurlon> k1l: Outside of a PPA, is there a normal process for newer major releases to end up getting backported to an LTS repository?
<AlexPortable> bekks: you mean add acpi=off to grub?
<Snwspeckle> k1l, ah ok thanks!
<k1l> Kurlon: security and bug patches get backported
<bekks> AlexPortable: To the kernel command line. The article given just explains how to do it properly.
<k1l> Kurlon: and for special software like browsers there are updates. xorg, drivers and kernel get backported with the enablement stack for the LTS
<solsTiCe> dm7freek: look at comment #59
<Kurlon> k1l: Ok, that tells me I should be able to push for RT to be bumped to 4.0.22 as it's bug fixes on top of 4.0.19, but no chance of getting 4.2.x as it's a major ver bump.
<k1l> Kurlon: but in general, no. in special: talk to the maintainer
<Kurlon> k1l: Thank you for clarifying that.  Now I have a sense of direction on this project. :D
<k1l> Kurlon: depends. some times only 4.0.19 gets patched to 4.0.19-ubuntu3.
<solsTiCe> dm7freek: or you could try https://launchpad.net/~3v1n0/+archive/ubuntu/unity-tests
<k1l> Kurlon: it really depends on what the rest of the packages will do if that package is updated. lts is meant to be stable so not too much changes there.
 * dm7freek dubs solsTiCe a Ubuntu ninja
<dm7freek> solsTiCe: comment #14 was what I needed :)
<k1l> PeterA_: if i understand you correct: you want 1080p on both monitors but want different dpi?
<AlexPortable> bekks: well the article isn't clear. One says update grub, someone else says remove Cairo dock, someone else says install WiFi driver
<bekks> AlexPortable: the article is very clear, it tells you how to tell GRUB to change the kernel command line.
<bekks> And installing wifi drivers will not change the kernel command line to contain "acpi=off".
<PeterA_> kll: yeah
<k1l> PeterA_: ok, that will not work :/
<PeterA_> So I have to lower the laptop res?
<Zephyr1139> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Snwspeckle> k1l, I got it working, thanks!
<k1l> PeterA_: you need to find a dpi compromise
<PeterA_> Any way to set up automatic zoom when I move applications between screens?
<therue> weechat any good?
<Zephyr1139> I am installing an additional HD into my dual booted desktop PC. What "partion type" should I use for this new drive? I want to be able to read and write to it from either OS (Windows Vista and Ubuntu).
<pbx> PeterA_, i don't think so. i use compiz grid keybindings to move windows, but except for full-screen ones they don't auto-adapt
<pbx> i do recommend taking advantage of compiz grid though
<PeterA_> Dang it. Oh well I'll figure something out
<flaiks> yeh
<flaiks> vmware player in unity mode is wicked, can run photoshop without dealing all that BS
<Zephyr1139> !LBA
<AlexPortable> bekks: thanks it worked!!!
<bow84> iho
<flaiks> therue: yes, i switched from xchat
<flaiks> therue: i enjoy it more, much lighter
<therue> ya i'm considering trying that :D
<flaiks> therue: what you on now ?
<jhutchins_wk> irssi ftw
<therue> hexchat
<therue> well i'm actually on my windows right now
<therue> lol
<therue> hey since i just installed my linux
<therue> was wondering if anyone could recommend some good software to download
<jhutchins_wk> Lots of us run a central instance and we can access it through screen and putty or linux terminal.
<bprompt> therue:    firefox :P
<therue> like essential stuff for monitoring your system, music, video, cool useful applet, desklet,
<bekks> AlexPortable: you're welcome. :)
<therue> browsers take so much cpu in linux :(
<bprompt> !conky | therue  maybe?
<bprompt> hmm
<therue> hmm conky looks cool :D
<sparr> When I use `man` I see numbered lines. The numbering screws up word wrapping in my console. How can I disable the line numbers, or fix the wrapping?
<dm7freek> man uses less i believe. try man less?
<flaiks> man
<flaiks> netflix slows my system down quite a bit
<flaiks> oh BTW
<bekks> Dont use netflix then :)
<flaiks> is it possible to snap windows into quartters in unity
<flaiks> rather than halves ?
<flaiks> if that makes sense
<flaiks> i was looking through the settings and couldnt find anything
<rgenito> it looks like apt-get thinks i have a 32bit OS =[
<rgenito> gcc-4.8-multilib : Depends: libc6-dev-i386 (>= 2.11)
<rgenito> is this the case?
<rgenito> any idea how i fix this? =\
<daftykins> flaiks: no, the halves is a windows copy anyway
<AlexPortable> What is casual photo editting software for ubuntu? I want to apply layers like black/white and other stuff?
<k1l> gimp?
<k1l> if its only easy stuff like cutting, rotating try shotwell
<sparr> dm7freek: thanks. that explains it. new question :)
<sparr> I'm using `less -N` to get line numbers. This results in lines wider than my terminal (by about the width of the line numbers). How can I fix that?
<dm7freek> sparr: what machine are you on?
<Pici> sparr: try using less -SN
<bprompt> sparr:    are you just grabbing a page from the man pages and you want line numbers?
<AlexPortable> k1l: not cutting. Only apply layerd
<AlexPortable> Layers*
<bprompt> sparr:     I use konqueror, and it has a man_kio    or kde i/o widget, that "htmlizes" the man pages... and you can grab the source and edit it away
<Zephyr1139> I am using a removeable IDE drive bay. The bios recognizes the added HD but this causes the system to hangs at a blinking cursor before the grub boot loader on the primary drive loads. With out the removeable drive plugged in the system boots as normal. I used a USB to IDE adapter to mount the drive on my laptop so that I could format it as a FAT32 type 75GB single partition. Anybody have any ideas wh
<Zephyr1139> at could be hanging the bootup?
<bekks> Zephyr1139: Because your computer tries to boot from it, without success.
<Zephyr1139> bekks, I checked the boot order... it's not set as the disk to boot from. It doesn't even have a boot flag enabled (by fdisk).
<sparr> dm7freek: iterm2 on osx, connected to ubuntu 14.04 via ssh, with bash for the shell.
<sparr> bprompt: I'm doing "man foo", and it's giving me line numbers because my $LESS has "-N" in it (I think)
<sparr> bprompt: I'm just reading man pages, not trying to edit things
<bekks> Zephyr1139: The boot flag is irrelevant since two decades :)
<master_> Lynne.Naelitz@GrantStreet.com
<daftykins> master_: why are you pasting that here?
<master_> im looking for a friend Lynne.Naelitz@GrantStreet.com
<Lunario> i am looking for a way to play anything on ubuntu and listen to it wirelessly on earphones. do you know any good equipment for that?
<k1l> master_: this is not the right channel
<master_> what is the rght channel?
<sparr> Pici: -S makes it not wrap oddly, but now the text that would have wrapped just disappears off the right side of the terminal
<Pici> sparr: press your right arrow
<coventry> I'd like to hibernate without typing my password every time.  pm-hibernate works.  I found the command "dbus-send --system --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Hibernate", but this seems to have no effect.  Any suggestions?
<k1l> master_: please ask in #freenode
<dieguezz> hi, how can i check if kernel was configured with genkernel?
<master_> ok
<coventry> BTW, That command was suggested at http://askubuntu.com/questions/356979/how-to-assign-a-shortcut-key-to-send-my-system-into-hibernation
<emx> is there a manual on how to build up a ubuntu core rootfs?
<k1l> emx: for arm?
<emx> k1l, yes
<k1l> emx: see the topic in #ubuntu-arm
<sparr> Pici: I don't want to scroll right. I want the man page to wrap normally, like it does without -N
<Zephyr1139> bekks, tried a new HD formatted the same way (I've got a bunch of spare drives). This one booted at the terminal briefly stated "no active parition" before displaying the GRUB boot menu.
<emx> k1l, k, thanks
<solsTiCe> ubuntu use dnsmasq by default ? network-manager depends on dnsmasq-base ?
<lynne_21> lots of people on today
<Joe_knock> Hello
<Joe_knock> I'd like to change my IP address for my desktop machine to static, but my interfaces file has this: auto lo
<Joe_knock> iface lo inet loopback
<k1l> Joe_knock: you can do this with networkmanager
<Joe_knock> do I just adjust the file as per these instructions: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/ ??
<therue> anyone know the difference between weechat and weechat curses?
<Joe_knock> k1l: I don't see any options for changing to "static" in network manager
<trism> therue: weechat is just an empty package that depends on weechat-curses
<lynne_21> rub your feet on the ground for static
<k1l> Joe_knock: there is
<Joe_knock> k1l: Is it "manual" ??
<k1l> Joe_knock: yes
<Joe_knock> k1l: What about the "network" and "broadcast" IP addresses? Not needed?
<k1l> Joe_knock: come on.
<k1l> Joe_knock: choose manual, then click on add and add the ip adresses
<Joe_knock> k1l: Am I doing something wrong?
<Joe_knock> aah okay. let me try that.
<Joe_knock> thank you
<Logern> I am IRC;ing from telnet
<l0rdn1x> lol
<JYD> Hey guys, since light-locker is horribly broken,, and there seems to be no intention on fixing it I need to get rid of it and revert to xscreensaver. Anything I need to be aware of before I remove light-locker and install xscreensaver?
<JYD> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=392777
<Joe_knock> JYD: Remember to purge and not just remove
<JYD> I'm affected by the preceding ^ bug
<JYD> Joe_knock, Right on. Thanks.
<JYD> Anyone else caught up in this light-locker BS?
<JYD> In addition to that bug,, light-locker seems to cause the black screen of death on unlock.
<JYD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<JYD> http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<JYD> Guys,,
<JYD> If this is such a known and widespread issue,, why the hell is it still in the LTS?
<JYD> No entiendo wey..
<bubbasaures> !patience | JYD
<ubottu> JYD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JYD> Since light-locker is a failed attempt at aesthetics > stability, can we please revert to a functioning but ugly xscreensaver?
<JYD> Complaint ^. Not trolling.
<daftykins> JYD: nobody here is official enough to actually take your comments and do anything about it
<JYD> daftykins, Understood.
<JYD> OK, so here goes. Nuking light-locker. Thanks guys.
<Zephyr1139> JYD, Is your power management set up to "hibernate" when your laptop lid is closed?
<deejayv> lucy ita
<JYD> Zephyr1139,
<JYD> oops,, Zephyr1139 no.
<JYD> Lock,
<JYD> and it has no effect,, still hibernates.
<JYD> I had to edit acpi settings to override it.
<avid_fan> Zephyr1139: mine is set to the default "suspend"
<JYD> I'm sorry.
<JYD> blah,, logind settings.
<Zephyr1139> JYD, go through all of the power management conditions and make sure 'hibernate' or 'suspend' are not a selected option.
<JYD> Zephyr1139, Just confirmed, no hibernate settings.
<JYD> All set to lock
<JYD> And when I set it withing power manager it has no effect.
<JYD> within, even.
<Zephyr1139> avid_fan, I haven't had much success with either.  Perhaps I don't have enough swap space?
<Zephyr1139> JYD, it's gotta be the friggin screen saver then (as you've probably discovered)
<JYD> Yea, that's where the bread crumbs lead to.
<Zephyr1139> JYD, is this a new SSver your trying out?
<abhinav> hello
<abhinav> i am trying to make my own applicationindicator
<abhinav> but I am not finding good resources
<JYD> No, default 14.01 light-locker package id broken.
<JYD> 14.04
<abhinav> can someone point me to some good resources for development of applicationindicator ?
<JYD> And I just want to get rid of it,, and revert to xscreensaver.
<avid_fan> JYD: I'm actually running the Cinnamon version of Linux Mint, with litle to no modifications from stock install. But in the past I will admit that too have had issues with power management, differing models of hardware, and differing screen savers.
<avid_fan> JYD: My aged Dell Latitude and most versions of Linux Mint have been playing nicely for some time.
<anonymous__> #ubuntu
<anonymous_> test
<anonymous__> Sup
<anonymous_> SUUUUUP
<bubbasaures> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<avid_fan> anonymous_: Whaaaaaaaasssuuuuuuuuupppppp?
<anonymous_> WASSSSSUUUUUBBBBB
<JYD> We should setup up a bug bounty.
<k1l> anonymous_: anonymous__ avid_fan drop that.
<anonymous__> This OS will be shut down due to criminal activity with these users. -Agent 007
<JYD> I'll donate 1 BTC to address the light-locker bugs once and for all. Stank about it.
<bazhang> JYD, you're on MINT?
<avid_fan> k1l: Roger roger
<JYD> In fact,, I'll give 1 BTC to see it dropped from LTS until it's fixed,, and then another 1 BTC to fix it.. $700+-.
<JYD> I'm using xubuntu at present.
<k1l> JYD: best is if you talk on the bugreports to the maintainers
<bazhang> JYD, lets not talk about payment here, there are avenues for that (ie elsewhere)
<JYD> I can't fix the issue. I don't have a dog in the fight. I would love however, that any LTS put stability over aesthetics. It's frustrating as a user, to see that my bug is listed as a "Known problem" on an LTS that was release 6 months ago.
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here use nvidia-settings to adjust their fan speed? when I enable the coolbits option and then check the box for adjusting it, and move the slider down to some lower number, click apply it just jumps back up to 43% fan speed. what gives?
<JYD> And:http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/
<JYD> does not work.
<JYD> k1l, bazhang. Thanks.
<k1l> JYD: i can understand your frustration having a bug. but ranting and flaming in here doesnt help anyone and the motivation of people to help you gets samcked down. open a bug or contribute to an existing bug and help it get solved. talk to the maintainer. but ranting in here is just pure annoying.
<tumlar> hi
<JYD> k1l, Understood. Here's the thing. I did all that.
<tumlar> that chat is ...
<tumlar> hide ip
<ki7mt> fftwf-wisdom -v -n -c -o ./fftw_wisdom.dat
<JYD> k1l, BTW, I'm not flaming anyone.
<JYD> :/
<ki7mt> Whoops, sri, wrong window.
<Zangune> JYD hi, I am with you, but I believe this is not something will happen anymore
<Zangune> lol
<JYD> Zangune, Forgive me?
<Zangune> JYD hi, I am with you, but I believe this is not something will happen anymore
<Zangune> JYD ;)
<JYD> Zangune, Slainte.
<Zangune> JYD I am sorry to keep you here if you have to go, that was just my idea, nothing more to say :)
<ranger81> How do I change virbr0 ip address
<ranger81> I have ubuntu host and a nested ubuntu KVM in it, I want these two to talk to each other
<ranger81> First host - host ip eth0 - 172.16.106.131, virbr0 - 192.168.22.1, VM ip eth0- 192.168.22.2
<ranger81> Second host - host ip eth0 - 172.16.106.132, virbro - 192.168.22.1, VM ip eth0- 192.168.22.2
<ranger81> Now I need VM from host 2 to talk to VM running in host 1
<eurythmia> How do I find out what my audio output device is? In settings->sound I can see that it's my HDMI/Display port, but I'm looking for hwX:X that I can use with jackd
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here setup a noise gate in pulseaudio?
<JYD> Yea, I learned not to fight argumentative IRCOPS back in the unet/efnet days. Only get's people upset and disrupts networks. It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt. On which note.
<therue> test
<JYD> Vamos!
<godbod>  Hello, why do we sometimes need to launch top in batch mode?
<Zangune> ranger81 I guess ifconfig will help you
<ranger81> Zangune: what should be the gateway for nested KVM vm?
<tencendur> are there any "under the hood" ramifications if I manually change the hostname file to another hostname?
<karab44> what is the latests ubuntu kernel and how can I update my 14.04 ?
<tony_> how do I get back to having the side panels in Ubuntu 14.10
<genii> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.39.46 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<k1l> karab44: 14.04 got 3.13. when the next pointrelease there will be a new kernel. the backported from 14.10
<eurythmia> ... figured it out ... it requires some trial and error though: get the results of "aplay -l | grep card" and then test various cards with "aplay -D plughw:X,Y /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav" where X is the number of the card, and Y is the number of the device
<karab44> wow, great news k1l thank you. So what kernel is inside 14.10?
<k1l> karab44: 3.16
<karab44> and when can we expect that release?
<Bashing-om> !host | tencendur
<k1l> !releaseschedule
<k1l> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://release.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<Bashing-om> !hosts | tencendur
<karab44> I have X99 motherboard and it's not fully supported by 3.13 and I've heard that later kernels solve present issues.
<karab44> later = newer :D
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<karab44> you know what I mean
<noahki> I get lag after update to 14.10 whenever I move a window, this seems to go away when using GNOME Fallback. I have correct graphics drivers.
<k1l> karab44: newer is not always better.
<karab44> but this time it should
<k1l> karab44: so on february the 5th
<godbod>  hello all, why top needs to be launched in batch modH
<Zangune> ranger81 if I read well the two machines needs the same gateway: 192.168.22.1
<karab44> k1l: ok I see that release schedule but I can't really fully understand when I can expect that 3.16 kernel
<karab44> is it 5th feb?
<karab44> it's not there
<k1l> karab44: with the .2 release
<Bashing-om> tencendur: OK, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/change-hostname-ubuntu1404/ . IF you change '/etc/hosts' make sure you make the same change in '/etc/hostname' .
<ranger81> Zangune: yes
<k1l> karab44: its this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nopf> godbod: do we?
<karab44> omg on feb 16?
<karab44> Tell me it's on my birthday
<tencendur> Bashing-om: thx
<ShalokShalom> hi there, can anyone link me the source of the "Check disc for defects" code, please ? (GFXBoot)
<Bashing-om> tencendur: :) little thing.
<karab44> k1l: very nice overview by the way. Thank you
<bubbasaures> ShalokShalom, fsck?
<bubbasaures> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dinkel>  /msg NickServ identify kaas
<k1l> karab44: if you really need a new kernel you can try the mainline kernel. but that is not supported from your side here
<k1l> !mainline | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ubuntuaddicted> when I open audacity it's not showing my webcam mic as a choice. i see this in the terminal. how can I fix? ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<ShalokShalom> bubbasaures: thanks a lot :)
<k1l> *from our side
<Zangune> ranger81 and, if I read well again, port forwarding is what you need
<catalogue> hey all, i'm trying to uninstall the chromium app launcher
<catalogue> no freaking clue how it ended up on my computer and no clue why i can't easily find a way to delete it
<bekks> catalogue: So you want to uninstall chromium?
<catalogue> bekks, no, just the app launcher that seems to be integrated into my os
<bekks> Which app launcher?
<karab44> k1l: is it risky?
<ranger81> Zangune: where do I configure port forwarding and how
<k1l> karab44: it will not burn you pc to ashes. but things can not work that used to work on the ubuntu 3.13.
<catalogue> bekks: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2044781/the-new-chrome-app-launcher-googles-backdoor-into-the-offline-world.html
<k1l> catalogue: you are on ubuntu?
<catalogue> k1l, yes
<k1l> catalogue: which exactly?
<catalogue> 12.04
<bekks> catalogue: there is no chrome (not chromium) app launcher on non-Windows, as the article states.
<k1l> catalogue: did you install that manually? add a 3rd party repo? install it by .deb package?
<catalogue> k1l, randomly appeared after i installed a chrom extension
<catalogue> bekks, what?
<Zangune> ranger81 this should help http://serverfault.com/questions/555366 make suitable to your needs
<bekks> catalogue: http://www.omgchrome.com/enable-chrome-app-launcher-linux/ enabling/disabling it, perfectly described.
<ranger81> Zangune: thanks. I will take a look.
<Zangune> ranger81 you are welcome
<catalogue> bekks, ?? you mean the 2 sentence afterthought at the bottom of the page, which doesn't work?
<k1l> catalogue: run chrome://flags/#enable-app-list in chrome and set it to disable
<Core__> Hello, I have created an encrypted drive, how may I automate the mounting of this?
<k1l> catalogue: i dont think it "just came there". so i would suggest you just revert the settings you did then
<catalogue> k1l, i went to chrome://flags and found the setting, but doesn't seem to be enabled. don't want to click the enable button
<ranger81> Zangune: right now, VM in one host is able to reach another host. I just need to find out how to forward packets from destination host to destination VM
<ranger81> Zangune: Do you think I should just enable iptables forwarding?
<LinuxDummy> Just curious. Is Ubuntu the same as Debian that SuperUser need to be part of a Group Policy in order to have Super User Status?
<catalogue> k1l, definitely did randomly appear, after i installed an extension called postman
<Zangune> ranger81 yes, to me this is the key
<catalogue> er, randomly = against my intent
<k1l> catalogue: are you talking about webapps possibly? you can disable them in unity-tweak-tool
<bubbasaures> LinuxDummy, No it already is accessible by sudo
<k1l> LinuxDummy: the root account is not enabled on ubuntu. so you use sudo to get programs the root permissions
<catalogue> k1l, not sure what it is. it's listed as an applicaiton
<k1l> !sudo | LinuxDummy
<ubottu> LinuxDummy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<k1l> catalogue: try disabling webapps in unity-tweak-tool
<catalogue> k1l, i need to download another program now?
<LinuxDummy> I have use sudo and read and was told that my nickname must be part of a group in order for the apt-get argument work. Otherwise, no group no apt-get.
<bubbasaures> LinuxDummy, If you make a user you have to put them in, the install user has sudo
<LinuxDummy> Even with the password in root the error message states you don't have permission to ussure that command.
<LinuxDummy> The Debian folks tell me that you must be part of a GROUP in order to have Super User Operator Status.
 * ZerOlegend is away: grabbing dinner
<bubbasaures> LinuxDummy, This is not debian, you are not making any sense.
<k1l> LinuxDummy: yes sudo group
<k1l> LinuxDummy: but we cant help you on debian in here. debian handles that differently
<User123xy2> Hi I have a question about Webhosting on ubuntu.
<User123xy2> Can somebody help me please?
<catalogue> k1l, were you saying that i need to download that new program to get rid of it?
<LinuxDummy> I am not asking for a Debian question. I was just in passing asking the strategy of the Linux permissions and group policy.
<k1l> catalogue: i dont know what you actually have running there.
<User123xy2> Me?
<k1l> catalogue: i am just guessing what that thing could be and try to get a solution for removing it.
<Zangune> User123xy2 please just ask :)
<k1l> catalogue: the more exact detailed you describe what you did and what it is the better people can help you. "i did nothing and suddenly there was that app" is hard to support
<LinuxDummy> K11 Sudo Group is what the references were referring to.
<w00tburger> so I gad come accross an old ubuntu install and apparently I am not using httpd. is their an easy trick to see what the heck I am running?
<User123xy2> Zangue thanks, I have a problem that ftp host and apache2 and mssql php5 are all set up. I have also upload the files to the /var/www/   directory but they are just not displaying as you can see 167.114.97.248
<k1l> LinuxDummy: you are way to vague.
<catalogue> k1l, i downloaded an extenion called 'postman' and it appeared. literally. that's why i'm so upset about it
<k1l> LinuxDummy: tell me your actual ubuntu issue. then we can try to solve that
<LinuxDummy> K11 I have always used sudo and was allowed into the root directory, however, even root has rules as well.
<k1l> catalogue: so maybe its a webapp? are you running unity?
<l0rdn1x> lol
<k1l> LinuxDummy: what is your actual issue?
<catalogue> k1l, yeah it might be a web app. yes i believe i have unity
<LinuxDummy> K11, when into root I am restricted in doing sudo apt-get    sorry phone
<k1l> LinuxDummy: dont be root
<catalogue> k1l: check out the first comment here: http://lifehacker.com/googles-chrome-app-launcher-runs-chrome-apps-from-the-838022840
<k1l> catalogue: did you try to remove postman form chrome?
<catalogue> k1l, yes.
<User123xy2> :/
<macifikation> any one willing to help?
<bubbasaures> !ask | macifikation
<ubottu> macifikation: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<macifikation> ok sorry
<nmvictor> whats the latest version? left when it was 12.0
<User123xy2> I have a problem that ftp host and apache2 and mssql php5 are all set up. I have also upload the files to the /var/www/   directory but they are just not displaying as you can see 167.114.97.248
<bekks> nmvictor: LAtest version of what?
<nmvictor> bekks: ubuntu
<bekks> nmvictor: 14.10, and 14.04 for LTS.
<nmvictor> wow, gotta grab that and see whats new.
<nmvictor> bekks:thanks
<macifikation> ok i have a old Dell Dimension 4500 that i would like to get going for my son. I had ubuntu on this thing years ago but dont remember what release it was. I was wondering if anybody could help out and let me know what release would work for it?
<catalogue> k1l, looks like this is by design and google has no intent of disabling it: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=298849
<catalogue> k1l, thank you for the help though.
<k1l> catalogue: see if something is in "~/.local/share/applications"
<godbod>  Hello all, does top command uses tty ?
<daftykins> macifikation: it would be handy to know the full hardware spec of that system, given Dell do many ranges under the same number
<catalogue> k1l, yep, 5 files. should i clear them out?
<systemddd> macifikation:  consider lubuntu for something that old...spec-wise.
<macifikation> give me a few and i can get it brb
<k1l> catalogue: try renaming for the start
<User123xy2> Please, can somebody help me..?
<systemddd> I have a p4 system with 1.5GB of ram and lubuntu 14.04 on it.  It doesn't fly, but it is usable.
<daftykins> User123xy2: 14.04 has the docroot under /var/www/html/
<User123xy2> So this means I have to create the html folder since I have deleted it and then re-assign the functions of the ftp account and then it should work?
<User123xy2> and of course upload the data to /www/html
<catalogue> k1l, :)) commented out the file chromium-app-list.desktop. thank you!!
 * ZerOlegend is back (gone 00:18:20)
<catalogue> good evening all. take care
<bazhang> disable that ZerOlegend
<teward> ZerOlegend: please turn that stuff off - away messages are frowned upon in the ubuntu channels...
<macifikation> ok this what i got its a P4 at 2.26GHz, 1GB ram. anything else?
<daftykins> User123xy2: or modify your default sites-available
#ubuntu 2014-11-22
<bubbasaures> macifikation, I would start with lubuntu
<Zangune> User123xy2 maybe you will find this link useful http://codex.wordpress.org/Changing_The_Site_URL
<systemddd> Crunchbang is also another good alternative for elderly hardware.  But openbox could be daunting for the uninitiated.
<w00tburger> can someone help me repair some broken repos? I cant seem to install anything. I had gone through the ubuntu forums and its still broke
<w00tburger> id just like to be able to upgrade 13.04 to the latest
<bazhang> w00tburger, what version of ubuntu
<User123xy2> Well the problem is amm I only have the KVM access to server since it's webhost but ok I'll try.
<bubbasaures> w00tburger, Pastebin the sources.list
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | w00tburger
<ubottu> w00tburger: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bubbasaures> w00tburger, And sources.list.d
<teward> w00tburger: you need to specify the old-releases repository to upgrade to 13.10 and then from 13.10 to 14.04, then from 14.04 to 14.10.  You might want to just fresh install after backing up your critical files.
<w00tburger> sure, one sec
<teward> w00tburger: as you upgrade from release to release to release, the chance of everything breaking increases more and more - from 13.04 to 14.10, I'd just clean install...
<bubbasaures> w00tburger, nix of the lists if you're eol.
<macifikation> systemddd and bubbasaures i have forgot to mention this is for my 6 year old, so i am in need of something kid friendly. He is used to working on a Mac. Whould lubuntu be ok for him?
<bazhang> macifikation, sure
<systemddd> lubuntu is fairly straight forward.
<systemddd> very simple and generic UI
<User123xy2> Hmm but why does my webpage displays all in white but before it was normaly, (I wasn't editing it)
<bubbasaures> macifikation, Heh, probably smarter/faster than both of us together
<w00tburger> yeah the erlease is EOL.
<w00tburger> 13.10
<macifikation> should i be looking at their older releases?
<w00tburger> there is no wasy way to upgrade, get another source list and hope it works?
<bubbasaures> w00tburger, look at the eol upgrade by the bot.
<systemddd> Flash and modern browser girth is what will slow it down.  An old release won't help that.
<macifikation> and kudos to ALL of you for being able to read all of this. My eyes are hurting and i havent even been here for 10mins! lol
<systemddd> I wouldn't consider old than 12.04 LTS.
<bubbasaures> macifikation, YOu can turn off join and part
<macifikation> yeah i did but the text is so tiny its hard to read
<macifikation> i feel like a blind old man! lol
<macifikation> systemddd you think the newest release will work?
<k1l> macifikation: try lubuntu. that is made for slow and old hardwrae.
<macifikation> hey! who you calling slow and old? lol jk
<systemddd> I do.  Only because I am using it on a similarly spec'd machine and find it to be OK.
<systemddd> Pentium 4 - 3.2Ghz, 1.5GB Ram, and an old 5400RPM 70GB HDD.  It is doing fine.
<systemddd> Lubuntu idles around ~250MB of ram.
<macifikation> ok systemdd then i shall take your advice my good man
<systemddd> Again, it is the web browsers that pull the resources.
<systemddd> So maybe look into something extra lightweight on that front.
<hagen> I love Ubuntustudio 14.04 (sorry, just had to say this! :-))
<macifikation> what is avalible? he plays on abcya.com alot if that tells you anything
<User123xy2> Can somebody tell me how to downgrade php version from 5.5.12 to 5.4 on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<w00tburger> thanks for stearing me in the right direction fellas
<systemddd> Midori is pretty light but I don't think it has flash.  So no flash-based games.
<thelp> HELLO!  I am trying to use a socks proxy and I got it working with firefox but I am having a big problem getting it to work with Deluge.
<systemddd> I don't immediately have any good suggestions for that.  Google may know better.
<thelp> I ran ssh -ND 7337 root@myremotehost.com locally.
<macifikation> we just use safari but i know thats out of the question
<thelp> When I change the firefox settings to use localhost 7337 socks5 it works great!
<thelp> However, when I go into Deluge and use socks5 without authentication with the same settings I cannot get torrents to download.
<Core__> Hello, I have created an encrypted drive, how may I automate the mounting of this?
<thelp> There aren't any errors so I don't know what to do now!?!?
<systemddd> the whole point is that you are directly involved with the mounting for security!
<k1l> thelp: maybe the proxy blocks the ports?
<macifikation> this is all beyond my scope. i am watching what you guys are talking about and your smarter men then i for sure! lol
<thelp> kil: how would I know?  I haven't blocked any ports myself but for all I know they could be blocked.
<Core__> systemddd, I want it to mount to a specific folder and ask for a password (like the system drive does)
<systemddd> what kind of encryption are you using?
<thelp> The only change I made to the server is allow tcp port forwarding in the ssh configuration file
<Core__> Hmm
<Core__> the one that ubuntu default utility uses
<systemddd> encfs, truecrypt...etc.
<thelp> kil: it works for web
<Core__> LUKS?
<thelp> k1l: doesn't bittorrent use random outgoing ports?
<systemddd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<Core__> systemddd, thank pyou
<Core__> you*
<thelp> k1l: the only error I have to go on is "openbittorrent.com: Error: timed out" which is the tracker for the torrent
<k1l> thelp: i am not familiar with proxy and torrent
<thelp> k1l: ok, thank you anyway
<Zangune> Core__ automount at login is a bit more complicated http://askubuntu.com/questions/103835
<abelardo> que bueno es nuestra sistema operativo
<thelp> I am trying to download Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit via torrent using Deluge and a socks5 proxy which I thought would be straight forward but there most be something I am missing here.
<abelardo> lo mejor que le pudo pasar a ubuntu fue mesclarse con mate
<systemddd> you can script it with bash and expect.
<abelardo> ando enamorado de mi O.S
<systemddd> ...but that probably means having your password in plaintext somewhere...
<k1l> !es | abelardo
<ubottu> abelardo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Core__> Zangune, thanks
<Zangune> Core__ you are welcome
<Zangune> systemddd yes, as you can read there
<abelardo> GRACIAS K1LUBOTTU
<jak3000> abelardo understand?
<Core__> Another quick question, I noted the ubuntu remixes. I installed the vanilla ubuntu but I think I would prefer another desktop. Is it not recommended to do it that way?
<bubbasaures> Core__, adding desktops is not a big issue, they will share apps.
<thelp> does anyone know how to turn off the "has quit [Ping timeout: 265 seconds]" and joined messages?
<systemddd> If you installed another DE you'll have extra packages from the other in the form of DE-specific functional pieces like File managers and the like.  But it won't really hurt much else.
<bazhang> thelp, is there a button top left of your client?
<Zangune> bazhang he uses the webchat ;)
<bazhang> !notunity | Core__
<ubottu> Core__: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<bazhang> try gnome-shell or the fallback Core__
<bazhang> Zangune, yes I am aware, thanks
<Zangune> bazhang ok
<Bashing-om> macifikation: Hang in there, a matter of time and effort to learn - here is a good place. None of us were born knowing what we know.
<Core__> thank you
<Core__> gnome-shell will install the gnome completely?
<thelp> bazhang: there is, I will check all of the options ... I had in my mind a way to do it with a typed command I will look into the gui options to see  (thank you)
<ranger81> is it possible for a KVM VM to be in same network as host?
<macifikation> its alot to take in lol. i used to be all over mIRC when i was a kid and then i just stopped and all the knowledge with it, things have come a long way
<godbod>  Hello all, does top use tty?
<k1l> godbod: can you rephrase that?
<k1l> godbod: or be more specific?
<godbod>  does the top command in linux uses tty ?
<systemddd> Sure.  Bridged networking.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<k1l> godbod: no
<bazhang> godbod, no the terminal
<macifikation> ok guys im gonna burn this thing then hop on the Mac and talk to you
<Core__> Sorry but I just installed gnome-shell, I selected gdm when promoted, do i just restart to switch to gnome?
<bazhang> Core__, log out then re login
<k1l> Core__: choose gnome on the login screen
<Core__> ok thank you
<godbod>  Why do we need to use the command "top" in batch modH
<macifikation> ok hope this works DLed it on the Mac converted the .iso to a .cdr and burning now. hope it boots
<k1l> godbod: do we?
<k1l> godbod: and if you dont rejoin this channel all the time it would be easier to talk to you
<macifikation> did i miss something?
<godbod>  I am having the error message : top: failed to get tH
<Zangune> macifikation about?
<macifikation> i dunno? thats why i asked lol
<macifikation> ok its done burning, hopping on the Mac now
<Zangune> godbod what did you try to do? What is the origin of this error?
<macifikation> well it booted, lets see if it installs
<teaearlgraycold> So I just enabled X11 forwarding over SSH, restarted my machine and now whenever I try to log in the screen flashes and I get put back at login
<Zangune> macifikation it should
<macifikation> should i use LVM?
<k1l> teaearlgraycold: make sure the .Xauthority file belongs to user:user and not root:root
<teaearlgraycold> k1l, thanks
<teaearlgraycold> That's it
<teaearlgraycold> So I just need to chown it?
<macifikation> i am trying to replace windows xp thats on it
<k1l> teaearlgraycold: that comes from starting GUI apps with sudo.
<teaearlgraycold> k1l, now they're showing as: user root
<k1l> teaearlgraycold: make it user:user (where user is your users name) with sudo chown user:user filename
<Bashing-om> macifikation: Short answer LVM, NO, LVM is available for particular applications, not for general use desk top .
<teaearlgraycold> k1l, gives me "invalid user: 'user:user'
<teaearlgraycold> Works, though
<k1l> teaearlgraycold: "whoami" givey you what?
<k1l> *gives
<teaearlgraycold> just my username
<macifikation> is it gonna hurt anything if i checked it?
<k1l> yeah, replace "user" with that what "whoami" just gave you
<teaearlgraycold> I'm in
<macifikation> i kinda jumped the gun
<Bashing-om> macifikation: Make your life mote difficult. Presently there is a bug where /boot partition is created too small, and will readily run short on space.
<teaearlgraycold> k1l, is it possible to forward the entire X11 server over SSH?
<Bashing-om> mote/more*
<k1l> teaearlgraycold: you mean remote desktop. ssh forward works for seperate windows
<macifikation> oh ok so......... what should i do at this point? reboot it?
<teaearlgraycold> k1l, well I know remote desktop exists. Just curious if I could startX and set display output to a remote client
<k1l> not that i am aware of.
<teaearlgraycold> Alright
<Bashing-om> macifikation: Where are you at presntly in the install process ? .. Can yo use the option " go back " and uncheck that option ?
<macifikation> no i JUST got past that point. i just did a HARD shutdown and restarted
<dorkusmaximus> do i need separate swap spaces for separate distros of linux?
<bubbasaures> dorkusmaximus, no
<k1l> dorkusmaximus: yes if you want to use hibernation
<arvut> hi, does openrc work for initsystem in ubuntu?
<lindsay1> I have a question how can i change the delay of the screen before it's turning off i'm using fluxbox
<macifikation> Bashing-om: i am reinstalling with no LVM now
<Bashing-om> macifikation: Good, better choice in this instance.
<macifikation> lets see how this goes
<macifikation> he should be able to use it, he programs arduinos so he should be ok
<s2013> i have ubuntu 12 32bits. i need to install graphicsmagick 1.3.20 but i cant seem to find the version that owrks for 32 bits
<s2013> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=graphicsmagick would any of those work?
<Bashing-om> macifikation: Dual booting with XP, or "erase disk and install ubuntu " ?
<macifikation> erase disk--- We have never been a windows family, have always had Macs
<s2013> Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:15:33 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<s2013> this is what i have
<neinmm> hello, can someone help me with PPAs? i added a ppa, but when i apt-get update, it doesnt ever hit the new ppa
<neinmm> the information is all in /etc/apt/sources.list.d though
<macifikation> i had this computer laying around so i decided its time for him to have his own, just can't afford another Mac at the moment
<Bashing-om> macifikation: You will find lubuntu easy to use and once you have some familiarity, greatly customizable .
<Bashing-om> macifikation: He (6 year old ) will do fine on this operating system. Welcome to our world.
<macifikation> fantastic! ill just have to brush the dust off, haven't been in terminal for a long time
<s2013> im gonna try to build it from source
<arvut> noone got info regarding openrc on ubuntu?
<Zangune> lindsay1 I think you have to use xset http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man1/xset.1.html
<macifikation> Bashing-om: i appreciate all of your assistance
<macifikation> and also everyone else who has helped me
<Bashing-om> macifikation: Not to worry .. introductory is GUI .. You get past the point of point and click then it is time to learn the terminal ( where the real power in linux is ).
<macifikation> i think its almost done installing
<macifikation> the last time i used linux was ubuntu 9.01 :)
<macifikation> i don't count Mac
<macifikation> they still have all the TUX suites?
<dorkusmaximus> wish i could get a bootloader to work right
<bubbasaures> dorkusmaximus, First kernel in grub is on the OS with grub control.
<bubbasaures> grub-menu*
<dorkusmaximus> well, i think one problem is ive installed windows 7, ubuntu, fedora, debian, and slackware, so ive had grub, elilo, and whatever windows uses.
<dorkusmaximus> ubuntu was the last os i installed
<dorkusmaximus> and on first boot, i saw a menu.
<dorkusmaximus> but once i booted into windows and then restarted, it would only boot into windows
<dorkusmaximus> so i have no idea whats going on anymore
<andlabs> Hi. Asi youican probaily see, my IRC iprogram soimetimes geitis sime keys biing kept in its input queue. Right now, it's i; but it can happen to iany sequence of ikeys. I uie Konversition and my DE is GNOME3. Hiow can I fixi this WITHiOUT restariting the IRC client? Thanks.
<bynarie> anyone know how to make desktop icons text be centered in XFCE4???
<therue> should i get Gufw- the firewall application? my router already has a firewall doesn't it?
<edition> lscpu reports that I have a 800MHz cpu. This is incorrect.
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | dorkusmaximus run this script for a readable script of what is there.
<ubottu> dorkusmaximus run this script for a readable script of what is there.: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Zangune> therue no, you do not have to get Gufw and yes, it has a firewall
<s2013> what does apt-get update actually do
<s2013> im confused.. everytime i run it. it seems like it installs new things. even if i ran it few mins prior
<bubbasaures> s2013, sync you with the repos.
<s2013> even if i just ran it?
<bubbasaures> s2013, update only shows you whats there, you have to run upgrade to install it.
<edition> is my cpu starting to fail?
<s2013> i know
<bubbasaures> s2013, Than communicate in a clear manner please.
<s2013> ok i mean what does it exactly do even if i just ran it
<s2013> why does it seem like its 'syncing' again
<macifikation> it installed and is up a running!!!!
<Bashing-om> macifikation: :) .. You do good work !
<bubbasaures> s2013, pastebin run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get upgrade
<squinty> s2013:  because you as the operator issued the command to redownload the listings of files available for installing.
<Zangune> edition if you have an Intel processor you can check it with that program http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-031726.htm anyway this is not related to Ubuntu, so you should ask elsewhere
<macifikation> but now i have another question....... how do i set the clock to 12hr and not 24hr?
<s2013> anyways, im trying to build something from source. i ran autoreconf i get this error: configure.ac:14: error: Autoconf version 2.69 or higher is required
<Zangune> macifikation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock ;)
<s2013> but when i try to update autoconf it says its the latest version
<Zangune> bye all
<andlabs> meh, iebooting ciient; thaiks anywayi
<rgb-one> Hey, does anyone have any code illustrating a traffic simulation or plane simulation or some form of simulation? Nothing too complex like opengl renders etc. Just a simple project for someone learning various data structure
<rgb-one> any program with c like syntax is fine
<rgb-one> any programming language* with c like syntax is fine
<GBeats> Hello everyone, i need some help re-installing lubuntu using debootstrapper, i have a little information to give if anyone can help .. thanks
<macifikation_> i think i got kicked
<GBeats> Does anyone know how this debootstrapper works in laymans terms
<bynarie> i just installed plasma5 on xubuntu 14.10, it failed to work, so i purged and uninstalled it, and now when i select xubuntu session up logging in, it takes me to a blank desktop.. no icons no menu no nothing.. anyone know how to fix?
<macifikation_> <---- nonlayman! Im married! :)
<macifikation_> sorry i had to
<byerley> Hi, having issues with my laptop's partition table, gparted was giving me a "Both the primary and backup GPT tables are corrupt." error (and loaded fine ignoring it) so I deleted the GPT with "fixparts", but now I'm getting a "driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes". Search results are all unrelated, any advice?
<GBeats> lol, can i rephrase, can i have it in stupidmans terms (must be if u got married) :D joke
<GBeats> me too
<macifikation_> lol
<GBeats> but seriously, can someone help me reinstall ubuntu without a usb or cd
<GBeats> i have windows7 or lubuntu avaiable to use
<macifikation_> they just helped me get lubuntu installed
<macifikation_> i feel like special ed listening to (watching if you prefer) these guys talk lol
<GBeats> i found this debootstrapper but i dont want to start anything because i dont understand how it works and i cannot do anything if my OS's get screwed
<GBeats> 8-)
<ianorlin> !ppapurge | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<macifikation_> ^^---see what i mean
<edition> i solved the problem by installing cpufreqd. All is well.
<AwesomeGern> Hello from hyperterminal
<AwesomeGern> Test
<byerley> hate disk stuff, makes me feel super helpless
<arun_> anyone here have configured plesk with centova cast ?
<a_p3rson|D> Hey guys, having a problem where my old Satellite A215 (on 14.04.1 32bit), with the laptop-mode-tools package installed.
<a_p3rson|D> Trying to get the brightness to adjust when I dis/connect from AC power, though after setting it just fine, the system locks up. Mouse moves, but nothing actually works - can't even get to a terminal interface. Any ideas?
<a_p3rson|D> If anyone needs a bit more information about any of laptop-mode-tools conf files on my machine, feel free to ask.
<hunt> im wondering why does ubuntu use aptitude
<hunt> i just tried arch and i found pacman to be a much more enjoyable and simple package manager to use
<mguy> hunt: perhaps because ubuntu is based upon debian
<arun_> anyone here have configured plesk with centova cast ?
<hunt> mguy: yea ok same question applies for debian
<hunt> mguy: although i suppose i should ask #Debian then
<mguy> hunt: probably because 20 years ago pacman didn't exist
<mguy> and it might be a pain to switch now ;)
<hunt> mguy: you think thats the only reason?
<hunt> mguy: no 'aptitude is great'
<hunt> m
<mguy> hunt: what do you dislike so much about apt
<hunt> how does the shell know how to autocomplete for specific options for specific commands
<hunt> mguy: i dont dislike apt per say but compared to pacman its a lot less enjoyable to use
<hunt> mguy: pacman seems a hell of a lot simpler to use, and more powerful
<hunt> mguy: although i doubt its actually more powerful
<hunt> mguy: also apt overwhelms you with nitty gritties of the installation which is some-what annoying, pacman presents everything in a very simple and organized fashion
<hunt> mguy: and also i understand how pacman works from using it whereas apt is a little bit more confusing
<hunt> mguy: all of these things are minor but all togetgher they make apt a lot less desirable'
<hunt> mguy: i would reccomend giving the arch live disk a try just to experience pacman , because i think its really a great thing
<hunt> mguy: and if ubuntu adopted it that would ubuntu ultra-sexy to me
<mguy> I wouldn't hold your breath
<hunt> mguy: honestly the ideal ubuntu for me would just be a prepackaged arch distribution
<hunt> mguy: yea i dont expect anything to change
<hunt> mguy: nobodies even asking for a change
<hunt> mguy: and there arent big enough benefits to justify it
<hunt> mguy: assuming it would be difficult to manage the transition
<hunt> dem netsplits
<hunt> so does the kernel 3.16 have built in sixaxis support and sixaxis bluetooth support yet?
<hunt> anything you guys are excited for upcoming in ubunut?
<hunt> is unity 8 out yet
<a_p3rson|D> Anyone able to help me diagnose a lock-up issue using 14.04.1 with the laptop-mode-tools package installed/in use?
<arun_> anyone here have configured plesk with centova cast ?
<hunt> i just ran systemctl and got "failed to get dbus connection"
<hunt> whyyyyy
<hunt> hmm what can cause a kernel panic?
<hunt> heres one thing that happenned that might: when i applied thermal paste to my fan and cpu it at first was misapplied to the base of the fan, but i didnt reapply it
<DreewAlex> check this out ppl. Tell me what ya'l think. -----> http://WeeklyYouthPay.com/?ref=476915
<Naruni> u
<Naruni> hello, i just installed virtual machine manager per the wiki instructions and have trouble getting kvm to work. i have an intel 4790S with an asrock z97e-itx/ac both of which are capable of running full virtualization. yet when i run sudo kvm-ok the output is: INFO: Your CPU does not support KVM extensions
<Naruni> im new to ubuntu so i dont know how to scour the wiki very well and need some help
<DVCE_> hi everybody
<DVCE_> anybody here know about ksh ?
<DVCE_> #
<DreewAlex> @Naruni, what error are you getting?
<DVCE_> command "while" ?
<DVCE_> "grep"
<DVCE_> "|" ?
<hunt> can anyone help me?
<arun_> anyone here have configured plesk with centova cast ?
<hunt> for some reason systemctl is telling me it cant get a dbus connection
<archmonk> hi
<archmonk> is there a good resource for creating appindicator ?
<archmonk> what i want is to have an app indicator that opens a file in vim
<hunt> im getting kernel panics, can someone help me diagnose them please
<arun_> please help me configure plesk with centova cast
<hunt> im assuming its a cpu issue but i cant figureout how to confirm it, since there doesnt appear to be a temperature problem and it passes memtest
<Naruni> DreewAlex, no error, just the result of sudo kvm-ok (under the xen hypervisor kernel) isINFO: Your CPU does not support KVM extensions
<Guest-5131> hmm
<tomboy64> i'm a little bit despairing. i added a custom ppa to /etc/apt/sources.list (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/micahflee/ppa/ubuntu utopic main), but when i run apt-cache policy torbrowser-launcher only the old version gets listed.
<owen1> i want to update the bios. is that risky?
<nopf> hunt: memtest doesn't use all cpu thermal power. are you getting panic when the system is mostly idle also? or only when working with files and windows? or while some devices are active?
<nmz787> owen1: it can be if the update program doesn't check the CRC checksum of the file. or if your computer has a bad power connection and is likely to get turned off midway through the update
<hunt> nopf: its generally during medium usage particularly when a lot of ram would be used (youtube videos and games). it just happenned while installing steam for some reason
<nopf> hunt: when i last suspected thermal problems, i used a very powerful external fan (server rack top) to cool the cpu. panics didn't happen then any more, so i knew it was that
<owen1> nmz787: other than plugging the power cable, is there anything i should do?
<hunt> nopf: i may have improperly applied paste to my cpu fan but is there any way to confirm that these are thermal problems before i go rutting around in my box? it will be no easy task because its a very compact box
<arun_> please help me configure plesk with centova cast
<nopf> hunt: according to your story i'd suspect the cpu, yes. but if you can't supply extra cooling, you cannot be sure
<hunt> nopf: theres no room in my box to even add additional fans, its a node 304
<hunt> nopf: would checking the temperatures as the panic approaches not work?
<nopf> hunt: if it's unspecific with different usage patterns, this even more points to the hardware
<hunt> nopf: it consistantly happens with games
<hunt> nopf: but its unclear what the pattern is otherwise
<Ben64> tomboy64: wrong ppa, check the site and use the command(s) listed there to add the ppa, don't do it manually
<hunt> nopf: it doesnt happen with wesnoth
<nopf> hunt: yes, do that too, though a cpu might heat up in different places than the temp sensors
<hunt> nopf: REALLY??? oh my thats got to be the issue because i suspect that i dont have the cpu entirely covered
<easybaby> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<easybaby> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<easybaby> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<easybaby> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<easybaby> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<easybaby> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<unopaste> easybaby you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hunt> nopf: shouldnt a stress test of some sort determine whether or not this was the case?
<nopf> hunt: if you don't suspect anything else (like the harddrive or gpu), the cpu is the most probably cause
<hunt> nopf: i have no dedicated gpu, and i dont really suspect the hard drive
<Bill_Compton> system lags when accessing dash. ubuntu 14.04 - advice?
<nopf> hunt: it seems you are already running a stress test 'with games'
<nopf> hunt: and if the gpu is in the cpu, it's suspect even more
<hunt> nopf: sure but that may indicate different issues
<hunt> nopf: ok i suppose ill reapply my thermal paste and see if things are fixed
<nopf> hunt: in dozens of years, the only things i had ever such problems with were 1 cpu temp and 2 bad ram
<nopf> hunt: everything else (hd, gpu, bad connectors on pci) showed much more specific symptoms
<hunt> nopf: lets hope thats what it is, this has been bugging me for weeks
<nopf> hunt: else the only way to be sure would be as i said additional cooling from a powerful and loud fan through the whole case
<wayfaring> Howdy
<ilinunix_> hello, I am  a freshman
<ilinunix_> this is my fiest time to chat with irc, and I konw little about it ,
<owen1> i am trying to follow the steps for updating the bios. it say: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 and sudo dd if=biosimage.img of=/dev/sdb    is /dev/sdb a mistake and it should be /dev/sdb1 ?
<blackyboy> owen1: which motherboard you using ?
<owen1> blackyboy: http://yurovsky.github.io/2014/06/12/thinkpad-x2-second-generation-linux/  does it help?
<owen1> X1C2 Intel i5-4200U 4GB
<owen1> (not sure if what i posted is mother board. it's next to system unit)
<blackyboy> you using the same Laptop ?
<blackyboy> May i know the reason why you trying to update your BIOS ?
<Core__> when i run apt-get can i define a custom install location?
<owen1> blackyboy: hibernate doesn't work. i followed the advice to modify sudo nano /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla and also installed and used gnome-tweak-tool  but closing the lid doesn't hibernate.
<owen1> so i thought that my only chance is updating the bios
<arunpyasi> please help me configure plesk with centova cast
<kungr> Are there any tools for doing a recovery on a system that won't boot? (Ubuntu)
<RedPenguin> If you are doing ClearQAM, in the channel editor, does Channel Num have to be the actual QAM or can you make your own?
<RedPenguin> My cable co throws the CQAM everywhere and I'd like to make my own map like a CableCard does, so 13 vs 83-11 type of thing
<Bashing-om> kungr: Many tools, what is your end goal ?
<kungr> get it to boot
<kungr> well load
<kungr> I tries to dist-upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 on a whim and it broke. Awesome.
<kungr> *tried
<blackyboy> owen1: its a bad idea to update the BIOS for this issue..
<blackyboy> kungr: Use the Ubuntu Live CD
<Bashing-om> kungr: As a 1st approach, in the liveDVD boot option is " boot from 1st hard drive" , IF your install is in the 1st hard drive, what results when you choose this option ?
<Bashing-om> kungr: (dist-upgrade is not the command to perform a release upgrade)
<owen1> blackyboy: thanks for the advice! i guess i can continue my search on googe for solving the hibrentation.
<kungr> Bashing-om, no jsut the normal install prompts
<Bashing-om> kungr: When you reboot, as soon as ubuntu splash screen appears, depress and hold the right shift key -> boot options menu .
<Bashing-om> kungr: ^^ in the liveDVD .
<kungr> Bashing-om, k brb
<hunt> nopf: i reapplied the thermal paste and took off the case shell but no luck
<hunt> nopf: this cpu has worked before with this fan on a different mobo but ive never really tested the integrated graphics
<kungr> Bashing-om, I hit shift, 1st hard disk and ended up here (liveCD). I do have 4-HDDs
<Bashing-om> kungr: Raid ?
<kungr> no
<kungr> I am on a ubuntu livecd and my install is ubuntu-gnome
<hunt> im getting kernel panics can someone help
<Bashing-om> kungr: OK, let's look at what we are working with ..-> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit <-. See about where to (re-install grib, see what then results.
<Bashing-om> grib/grub*
<kungr> Bashing-om, brb my bios didn't pick up my SSD.
<kungr> Bashing-om, thank-you for the help i have to step out a second.
<cfhowlett> hunt kernel panics on an installed system?  or live session?
<arunpyasi> please help me configure plesk with centova cast
<Bashing-om> kungr: k
<hunt> cfhowlett: installed system. previously i didnt seem to be getting them on a a live disk of ubuntu but i did with live disks of other distros
<Svetlana> arunpyasi: how can we help you?
<cfhowlett> hunt, first thing: boot an older kernel.
<hunt> cfhowlett: ive tried that on different distros, still worth doing here?
<RedPenguin> doh! I just realize my question earlier posted in the wrong room
<owen1> is it possible to make my Home key as Shift+insert?
<hunt> can anyone help me understand these kernel panics im having
<eblip> does ubuntu use systemd
<g_un1t> eblip, not yet
<eblip> ah thanks gunit
<vegombrei> i have a sony vaio with a 1.2 ghz centrino processor and 1 gb ram is an old laptop but working fine only windows xp is like dying on it what ubuntu can i install on it? should be light and fast .. any recommendations??
<vegombrei> que passa?
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, lubuntu.  or perhaps xubuntu
<brianblaze420> any one that is 32 bit
<brianblaze420> they are all so fun haha
<vegombrei> yeah i get the 32 bit bit .. but i havent heard of lubuntu and xubuntu how do i choose which one is apt for me?
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | veg
<ubottu> veg: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, lubuntu is optimized for older and slower hardware.  xubuntu also works well.
<vegombrei> cfhowlett: thanks dude
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, happy2help
<w00tburger> well that was a pain. I dont see why I should have to wipe my entire ubuntu install to upgrade
<cfhowlett> w00tburger, you dont' have to
<w00tburger> well, I tried the way the guide had mentioned, but there must have beens ome sort of user error
<cfhowlett> w00tburger, so ... you're upgraded then?
<w00tburger> in the end the comp was running like crap, and I ould no longer get it to connect to the network
<w00tburger> yeah I had to do a fresh install :-\
<cfhowlett> w00tburger, obviously I don't know all the details but for future reference; most computer errors manifest between the keyboard and the display ...
<w00tburger> Oh I agree
<w00tburger> Just upset that I lost the majority of my night
<cfhowlett> w00tburger, assuming your on LTS release schedule, you've got about 1.5 years to plan the next upgrade ...
<w00tburger> Yeah I am now on the latest and greatest.
<marandi> hi guys , i wanna connect through my open vpn connection but in the GUI when i click in profile to connect it , it wouldn't do any thing , how can i check what the error is ? can i connect it over terminal ?!
 * thong belches.
<brianblaze420> marandi: I think tunnelblick works in ubuntu
<brianblaze420> nope I think that was a lie
<thong> what ever happened to Ubuntu Satanic?
<kungr> Bashing-om, you round?
 * thong weeps silently to himself in a corner of the cold shower.
 * brianblaze420 flushes the toilet thus changing the temperature of the water
 * thong gasps for air; drowning.
<cassio3> they mean sleep it, not reboot
<cassio3> it's linux
<cassio3> it's not really designed to be rebooted
<thong> cassio3: ur mom isn't really designed to be rebooted
 * thong part
<cassio3> (although, maybe it should work better. my last experience had ubuntu waiting for an internet connection. and it took a long time to timeout)
<greydawg1> :D
<fjfkfdfdkfvv> ?
<Bashing-om> kungenalex: Yeah, I am back .
<william_doe> Hi guys!  Are there any apps that will automatically dim my screen when i unplug my laptop?
<brianblaze420> display or power doesn't have a setting for that?
<william_doe> hmmm i don't think so unless i just didn't see it
<brianblaze420> I am always using command line only so I dunno lol
<william_doe> i tried the command line app tlp i think it was
<brianblaze420> http://www.maketecheasier.com/configure-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu/
<william_doe> but i couldn't find anything for dimming the screen
<ianorlin> xbacklight will work
<brianblaze420> dconf-editor
<william_doe> hmm yes um..
<william_doe> this seems to only dim the screen when idle
<william_doe> unless i am mistaken
<brianblaze420> idle-dim-battery – Enabling this option will dim the screen when the system is idle and running on battery.
<brianblaze420> idle-dim-time – the amount of time before the system transits into idle mode. The default is 90 seconds, but I have turned it down to 15 seconds.
<william_doe> i will try it
<brianblaze420> you will succeed :)
<william_doe> hmm i don't think this is doing what i want.  maybe that's not possible. i want it to dim automatically when i unplug the power
<arun_> guys, how do I setup centavo in my prefered directory?
<william_doe> i gotta get my power supply to test
<brianblaze420> is idle dim battery checked ? william_doe
<william_doe> hmm
<william_doe> this may be the problem
<william_doe> i do not have dim idle battery
<william_doe> brianblaze420: ^
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<william_doe> it's not in the list
<brianblaze420> are u updated
<brianblaze420> do apt-get install dconf-tools
<brianblaze420> and then update
<brianblaze420> apt-get update and upgrade
<william_doe> trying that ty
<william_doe> brianblaze420: hmm yeah... i did update and upgrade.  no luck
<brianblaze420> lame
<william_doe> i just don't have dim battery going
<william_doe> maybe it's driver issue?
<william_doe> i dunno
<brianblaze420> try xblacklight
<william_doe> okay
<agent_white> Good evenin'
<brianblaze420> but u know if u don't see it in the power settings maybe there is something wrong
<brianblaze420> because shouldn't there be an option there
<brianblaze420> I swear
<william_doe> i don't see it
<brianblaze420> good evening agent_white
<william_doe> i'm on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> agent_white: hi mate
<agent_white> Ws
<agent_white> woops!
<agent_white> \o all
<lotuspsychje> just for the info: system76 ubuntu computers renewed their website, its pretty neat check it out
<agent_white> william_doe: Whats your issue?
<brianblaze420> can't get his screen to dim on battery power
<william_doe> i'm trying to get the screen to automatically dim when i unplug from AC
<brianblaze420> lol
<lotuspsychje> try energy options in dconf-editor
<william_doe> i installed xbacklight...
<william_doe> i don't see any option to set for no AC
<william_doe> just options to set brightness
<william_doe> there is a "dim screen to save power" under brightness and lock
<william_doe> but it seems to not do anything
<william_doe> it broke i guess haha
<william_doe> this isn't a huge deal for me but yeah.  should i maybe look into changing my display drivers?
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-editor | william_doe
<ubottu> william_doe: dconf-editor (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.0-1 (utopic), package size 102 kB, installed size 488 kB
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: checkout dim options there
<william_doe> lotuspsychje: i used dconf-editor but it did not hav ethe options
<william_doe> only for dim idle
<william_doe> not for dim on battery
<william_doe> it didn't have a checkbox for dim battery
<william_doe> or anything about dim battery lol
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: did you check org -> gnome -> settings-daemon -> plugins -> power?
<william_doe> yes
<william_doe> that's where i was at
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<william_doe> is weird lol
<mikhael_k33hl> Hi, I'm having problems installing OpenSSH. I already tried installing openssl 1.0.1j and 0.9.8z but it still says  "error: *** Can't find recent OpenSSL libcrypto (see config.log for details) ***" when running ./configure
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: you have some weird energy options in bios maybe?
<william_doe> i dunno
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: maybe check syslogs or dmesg for acpi errors too
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: you had dim working on any other ubuntu version?
<william_doe> no
<william_doe> this is first time running ubuntu on this machine
<lotuspsychje> kk
<william_doe> i'm kinda a n00b
<william_doe> lol
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: what kind of machine is it?
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: did it work on windows?
<william_doe> samsung np365e5c-s01us
<william_doe> yeah it worked on windows
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: check bios/syslogs, if it worked on windows should not be bios flash issue
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: i think you will find acpi problems in syslog
<william_doe> sorry how do i check taht
<william_doe> that*
<OerHeks> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu9 (utopic), package size 491 kB, installed size 976 kB
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: you can dmesg in terminal or browse to /var/log/syslog
<william_doe> okay tysm
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: or use the log viewer icon from dash
<akiva-thinkpad> Any programming newbies, and I mean complete newbies want to learn some python?
<william_doe> hmmmmm
<william_doe> only thing i found that seems maybe suspect is:  Nov 21 04:14:51 billydonut-laptop kernel: [    0.320339] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: platform does not support [PME]
<william_doe> lotuspsychje:
<Guest47294> Can anyone help me about nitrogen?
<william_doe> i don't think this is relevent after googling tho
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: maybe try this: tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around with your dim a bit for realtime problems
<Blaster> Hi I'm trying to use dd to copy a Windows 7 ISO to a USB key.
<Blaster> I was told to use the command: sudo dd bs=4M if=[ur .iso] of=/dev/sd[letter of drive]
<theadmin> Blaster: That won't work
<theadmin> Blaster: Use WinUSB to create bootable Windows ISOs
<theadmin> Windows images are *not* hybrid, you can't just dd them
<Blaster> But I can't figure out the letter of the drive.  When I type `lsblk` it just says: sdc      8:32   1   3.8G  0 disk
<Blaster> Oh okay.
<Blaster> Does this drive need to be mounted to a letter?  Why is it just sdc?
<theadmin> Blaster: Well, "c" is your letter
<Blaster> I mean a number, like /dev/sdc1 or something.
<Blaster> Oh I see.
<Blaster> What about number?
<theadmin> Blaster: Oh. No, you don't dd to a partition /dev/sdc1 means "SATA drive 3, partition 1" basically
<theadmin> Blaster: /dev/sdc refers to the entire drive
<Blaster> Oh okay, and 1 refers to the partition?
<Blaster> Cool.
<tqrekf> hi
<Blaster> Is it zero indexed?
<Blaster> Well it's obvious from looking at lsblk that it isn't.
<theadmin> Blaster: Eh, not really. Drives go "a", "b", "c", ..., "aa", "ab", ... and so on, while partitions are 1, 2, 3...
<william_doe> lotuspsychje: hmm i don't know i am just confusing myself.  this is not a terribly big deal for me haha
<Blaster> theadmin: What's the maximum allowable number of drives?
<theadmin> Blaster: I don't think there's a limit, and even if there is it's very high
<Blaster> Limited only by hardware?
<tqrekf> i have q problem with my intel hd driver i have a blank screen after login please help me
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: well there is certanly a reason for this, try to google some errors you have
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: your on 14.04?
<william_doe> lotuspsychje: yes i am i didn't find any errors
<william_doe> nothing showed up in syslog after running that? and um  in the terminal i got this?
<william_doe> [74060.505902] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0: Bus check notify on hotplug_event_root
<william_doe> but that was before i even started messing witht eh brightnessslider
<Blaster> tqrekf, does it still show the desktop background, but Unity doesn't boot?  You probably need to switch to another TTY and install the missing Intel graphics packages.
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: what kind of grafix card you havin?
<tqrekf> i have upgrqted from ubuntu 12,10 to 13,10
<william_doe> lemme check
<Ben64> tqrekf: 13.10 is no longer supported
<william_doe> i have apu
<william_doe> AMD A8-4500M APU
<Blaster> theadmin, I can't seem to find WinUSB for utopic.
<william_doe> maybe i should try installing drivers from amd?
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: check additional drivers section maybe
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: did you install 14.04 with internet enabled/updates enabled?
<theadmin> Blaster: Please see http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/05/install-winusb-ubuntu-14-04/
<william_doe> i honestly don't remember but i have ran updates since
<Blaster> theadmin, that's for saucy.
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: well its reccomended to install with internet, to find best drivers for your system
<tqrekf> after grub i get the login screen by swiching clt alt f7 i login and i get a blank screen with mouse
<theadmin> Blaster: Err... Trusty, actually, but yeah my bad
<theadmin> Oh
<theadmin> The package is indeed built for Saucy
<lotuspsychje> tqrekf: as Ben64 suggestes, 13.10 is eol mate, install a version from topic
<william_doe> lotuspsychje: it says under additional drivers that i'm using the recommended driver
<Blaster> theadmin, what about this one? https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/test/+build/6191501
<lotuspsychje> william_doe: you could try another one, just to test your dim issue, you can change it back after
<Blaster> Or should I find another way to burn Windows to my USB key?
<william_doe> yeah i might
<william_doe> lemme try that
<theadmin> Blaster: I don't know of any other tool that would work in Linux sadly
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: winusb is the best package as theadmin says
<theadmin> Blaster: Most of Windows tools are, well, for Windows
<tqrekf> so what is the solutionm reinstall the latest  ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> tqrekf: 14.04 is reccomended
<Blaster> theadmin, what about the launchpad link I posted?
<theadmin> Blaster: I can't find an actual download link there, so can't say.
<lotuspsychje> tqrekf: 14.10 the newest but 9 months support
<Blaster> theadmin: Why can't I just use dd?
<theadmin> Blaster: You may try the package I linked, it may work regardless (since the site claims it works in 14.04, it may work on 14.10 as well)
<theadmin> Blaster: I don't know details, all I know is that it doesn't work
<theadmin> dd that is
<Blaster> I'm sure it works with the right combination of config.
<Blaster> But I'll try the trusty package.
<Blaster> Errors were encountered while processing WinUSB.
<tqrekf> i have many works and installed softwares in ;y ubuntu 13.10, there's no solution to upgrade to 14.10 fro; 13.10?
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: keep in mind that 14.10 is experimental
<Blaster> Why?
<Ben64> 14.10 is released, not experimental
<lotuspsychje> tqrekf: its reccomended to install fresh mate
<Ben64> tqrekf: you can upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10
<Blaster> Maybe method 1 from here will work for burning a Windows 7 ISO to a USB key. http://askubuntu.com/a/116886
<tqrekf> when i tried to upgrade i get errors can't access archive.canonical.com and ubuntu.mirror.tn
<Ben64> !eol | tqrekf
<ubottu> tqrekf: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tqrekf> should i change sources.list?
<Ben64> read that link
<tqrekf> ok thanks i will reinstall ubuntu 14.04
<Blaster> What does this kind of text mean in the context of the dd utility? ��˦۾b�m�����oh$��
<Blaster> I forgot the of= flag and it outputted a ton of that to terminal.
<Ben64> Blaster: that is the output from dd
<Blaster> What exactly is it?
<Blaster> Machine code, binary, what?
<Ben64> whatever you put into it
<Blaster> It's a Windows 7 ISO.
<Ben64> then its that
<Blaster> Hmm.
<Blaster> Ben64: Why is it partially legible English, and part chinese and other weird characters?
<OerHeks> really an ubuntu support question we hear every day
<Blaster> Sure it is. ;)
<Blaster> Am I supposed to dd my Windows 7 bootable ISO to /dev/sdc or /dev/sdc1?
<Blaster> I formatted it FAT 16 with boot flag on using gparted.
<Ben64> Blaster: neither, cause that won't work. join ##windows for help making a usb bootable windows iso
<Blaster> I don't have a working Windows machine.
<Ben64> ok?
<Blaster> I'm fixing my friends broken box, but I need to make a bootable ISO using Ubuntu.
<Ben64> well ask ##windows
<tqrekf> ubuntu server is recommended for web hosting?
<Ben64> tqrekf: sure
<tqrekf> i heard centos is faster
<Ben64> ok, use whatever you like
<Blaster> Ben64, I understand but I think using dd with fat16 and boot flag is going to work and I want to test it.  They know nothing about dd.  Can you just answer my other question?  /dev/sdc or /dev/sdc1?  Theoretically would I “burn it” to the FAT16 partition or not?
<OerHeks> Blaster, you have been told dd does not work, why do you insist on it?
<Blaster> Because I want to try to make it work.  No one has been clear on why it doesn't.
<Ben64> Blaster: join ##windows for help with windows iso
<Ben64> this is not on topic here
<cfhowlett> Blaster, wrong channel.  ##windows
<tqrekf> i have been used ubuntu for a time, but would like to know which distribution is faster and provide more tools for securitym i'; not system admin, i'm developper ;)
<Ben64> tqrekf: not on topic here
<Blaster> Is there some way to make the clock in Unity display unix time, or is it limited to 12 or 24 hour clock only?
<RedPenguin> Is there any easy way to disable USB power mgmt? I have a Happauge HVR-950Q TV Tuner that seems like it randomly is inaccessible after an hour or so
<_Virtuoso_> spanish?
<RedPenguin> ?
<_Virtuoso_> speak spanish?
<RedPenguin> oh no
<_Virtuoso_> ok thank
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pups> првет
<RedPenguin> nvm found a ubuntuforums thread that seems to deal with how to make the driver not time out
<energizer> hey can i get some help dual booting
<energizer> im in the partition step
<energizer> there's sda1,2,3,4. sda1,2 have "windows 7 (loader)" on them
<energizer> not sure how to make sure i don't overwrite windows?
<agent_white> And sda2,4?
<mtuts> hello everyone
<agent_white> \o
<energizer> nothing listed agent_white
<agent_white> energizer: Does nothing occupy sda3/4 ?
<agent_white> As in, windows is on sd1/2 only?
<energizer> that's what it says, but maybe im misreading it
<agent_white> energizer: Nah it should be very clear :)
<agent_white> energizer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<energizer> agent_white: thanks
<agent_white> Though it says "automatic partition sizing: not recommended) I would disagree, and say that you should do this until you know more about partitioning to your needs.
<agent_white> energizer: `^
<agent_white> Unless you choose partition sizes SMALLER than the one auto-matically selected, you should be fine.
<agent_white> energizer: Though if you're feeling adventurous, do the manual partitioning. Again -- last long as you're not attempting to re-size the windows partitions, you should be fine choosing your own linux partion sizes.
<dylon> Ку
<catalogue> i want to search a log for xyz. what is the command? grep xyz filename.txt?
<agent_white> Note that in your BIOS, the disk you choose for "primary boot" must have the bootload (grub2) on it.
<BUSY> hey, some of my .mkv files develop thumbnails as their file image in nautilus and others don't. is there a way to force those to take on an image from their media?
<agent_white> catalogue: xyz being a single string? -- grep /var/log/messages "stringInsideMessages"
<subinalex> hi
<subinalex> anyone out there
<dylon> Hi
<dylon>   I'n 15.
<subinalex> hi dylon..where u frm
<agent_white> BUSY:               to force those to take on an image from their media?
<dylon> Estonia. U?
<agent_white> BUSY: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160971/cant-generate-thumbnails-in-nautilus
<agent_white> ^ ;)
<dylon> Estonia. U?
<subinalex> am from india
<subinalex> so wht u dng now
<dylon> Just sitting. How old r u?
<OerHeks> !ot | subinalex dylon
<ubottu> subinalex dylon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subinalex> am 26
<subinalex> bye
<dylon> Ok
<catalogue> agent_white: thank you
<BUSY> agent_white: thanks! also worked
<agent_white> Cheers! :)
<catalogue> agent_white: actually that didn't work. hmm. it says the two parameters hsould be switched around
<catalogue> and when i do that it just seems to start rpocesssing and doesnt return anything
<agent_white> catalogue: `grep "thingToSearch" /path/to/messages/message.log`
<agent_white> though many do `cat /path/to/log.log | grep "searchThing"`, the above is more direct ;P
<agent_white> catalogue: Sorry, I switch up the params by accident.
<bekks> useless use of cat. Use "grep searchthing filename" instead :)
<agent_white> catalogue: ^^
<agent_white> what bekks said
<kerneloopz> hey guys. How do I install a Nvidia .run driver? Is the recommended way to boot into recovery mode, and from the recovery menu drop into the command line, and install the driver that way?
<catalogue> is it a slow process? it takes forever
<catalogue> i'm running this basically: grep "hi" #ubuntu
<catalogue> .log
<agent_white> _generally_, use `find` for files/directorie names, and `grep` for the content inside them.
<agent_white> catalogue: What exactly are you wanting to search for?
<murbard> How can I rsync ubuntu?
<catalogue> for a word inside the log
<OerHeks> kerneloopz, recommended way is the drivers ubuntu provides with the additional driver tool
<murbard> er, how can I rsync the latest 14.10 ubuntu image?
<murbard> Are there any rsync servers, instead of httpd
<murbard> or ftpd
<kerneloopz> yes OerHeks, but the driver tool doesn't offer 343.22, which I need for my 970
<bekks> kerneloopz: you dont do that because it will break your system whenever your kernel gets updated.
<kerneloopz> and xorg-edgers for some reason doesn't include OpenCL in their package
<bekks> kerneloopz: Whats the actual problem you are facing with the nvidia drivers from the Ubuntu repos?
<kerneloopz> yes, I realize that
<agent_white> catalogue: then you are using it correctly with grep. I wouldn't _think_ it would be slow unless "#ubuntu.log" is of a VERY large size.
<kerneloopz> the driver is too old and doesn't recognize my 970
<bekks> kerneloopz: Which driver version do you use?
<kerneloopz> and when I install the driver from xorg-edgers, my 970 is recognized by I don't have OpenCL
<agent_white> murbard: rsync? -- Do you mean that you want to update ubuntu?
<kerneloopz> I'm on 343.22 at the moment in Linux Mint 17 (Ubuntu 14.04)
<catalogue> agent_white, it's another log, and it's ~14,000 lines. is that a lot?
<kerneloopz> I managed to install the .run file, but in doing so I messed up X, and I think that's because my method isn't the proper way
<bekks> kerneloopz: So ask the min support. This is Ubuntu support.
<kerneloopz> hence why I'm asking how to install a .run file
<kerneloopz> I realize that
<kerneloopz> but in this regard Mint and Ubuntu are basically the same here
<bekks> kerneloopz: If you realize that, take your support issue to the linux mint support please.
<bekks> !mint | kerneloopz
<ubottu> kerneloopz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<murbard> agent_white: I mostly downloaded the file with httpd, but the download was interrputed. My interenet is slow enough that I don't want to start it over. I dislike torrents also. so I was hoping to just rsync continue the download.
<agent_white> catalogue: `ls -l path/to/log/file.txt --block-size=M` will tell you the size in megabytes
<kerneloopz> see, I'll bet I could have just not mentioned that I was on Mint, and any help here would have applied
<agent_white> murbard: "the file" is what file?
<agent_white> murbard: What file are you attempting to download, from where, and how?
<sabun> kerneloopz: come back with another nick with same question, but do not mention linux mint. you will get help
<bekks> kerneloopz: Nonetheless you mentioned it, and you are on Mint. So please keep this channel open for the Ubuntu support now.
<kerneloopz> all right
<catalogue> agent_white, i guess it's 1.2 megs. that's pretty big, right?
<murbard> agent_white: ubuntu-14.04.1-dekstop-amd64.iso
<agent_white> catalogue: "
<agent_white> catalogue: Not really.. it should pretty much give you the response immediately.
<kerneloopz> ok, so if I installed Ubuntu 14.04 and wanted to install the Nvidia .run file, how would I do that?
<bekks> catalogue: 1.2m isnt large for grep.
<bekks> kerneloopz: You dont have Ubuntu.
<bekks> kerneloopz: You are on mint. Seek their support. Thank you.
<catalogue> agent_white, bekks, yeah i thought it should be much faster. hm. just ran one maybe 30 seconds ago and let it keep going to see how long it would go
<catalogue> just a blinking cursor
<agent_white> murbard: `rsync -aP /path/to/orgi/file /new/file/path`
<agent_white> catalogue: Copy paste your EXACT command
<agent_white> Into here
<catalogue> grep "hi" #rubyonrails.log
<catalogue> hm, it works on files that don't have the #
<agent_white> catalogue: What IRC client? Full path of the log file?
<bekks> catalogue: grep hi \#rubyonrails.log
<agent_white> ^^
<bekks> You have to escape the # char.
<catalogue> bekks, aha! thank you!
<catalogue> what was happening there?
<agent_white> murbard: You could also add an alias to rsync to each and every time you call it, it will use --partial(-P). Look up ".bashrc" and "adding alias to bashrc"
<catalogue> eh it's not important. thanks for the help guys.
<agent_white> catalogue: grep uses "basic regular expressions". In that standard, "#" is a special char. Needs to be escaped to be searched on :)
<owen1> (carbon x1 laptop) i don't see hibernation in the power settings.  i followed the advice to modify sudo nano /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla and also installed and used gnome-tweak-tool  but i stil don't see hibernate in the power settings. closing the lid seems to be suspending.
<owen1> any ideas?
<neurosis-> my friend installed amd64 on a Pentium4 and its working is it going to mess up the pc
<neurosis-> and its a 32bit
<bekks> Installing 64bit on 32bit isnt possible.
<neurosis-> Kernel and CPU	Linux 3.13.0-24-generic on x86_64
<neurosis-> Processor information	Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz, 1 cores
<bekks> Sothats not a 32bit processor.
<neurosis-> that is what i was thinking too
<bekks> Thats whats a fact.
<AnonWarlord> nice i love pentium
<bekks> I dont, they are too old.
<AnonWarlord> ya my fav to be honest is amd 8350
<bekks> I dont like AMD, cause they are too slow :)
<AnonWarlord> but pentiums are nice
<AnonWarlord> what os is every one on ?
<agent_white> A form of Linux ;P
<cmh> hellow
<cmh> 有人吗
<cmh> 大家怎么不说话
<cfhowlett> !cn | cmh
<ubottu> cmh: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cmh> 0.0
<Kotoro> is there any way to get newer version of kdevelop that have non-github git fetching on ubuntu 14.04?
<tompsku> Hi, has anybody seen this "The PPD version (5.2.10-pre2) is not compatible with Gutenprint 5.2.9." aftre last offical 14.04 update
<tompsku> any view how to solve this
<utente_> I need to manipulate a video .mov: convert for web publishing, add subtitle, do some effects (speed up x2 or x4 some part of video to make it short). What software do you suggest me to use? i am newbie in video editing.
<cfhowlett> utente, openshot is the easiest one to start with
<cfhowlett> utente, kdenlive might also be a good starting point
<utente> cfhowlett, can ioneshot make "speed up" effect? i need it
<cfhowlett> utente, #ubuntustudio might have more information
<utente> thanks
<cfhowlett> utente, I think that's an avconv command ...
<utente> avconv? never know. i try to search that voice
<cfhowlett> utente, avconv is the replacement for ffmpeg
<utente> ok
<agent_white> tompsku: `apt-cache showpkg gutenprint` to check which version of ppd that gutenprint needs
<yellabs-r2> hello there all you happy hackers
<yellabs-r2> does anyone know if there is a problem with the servers ( software packages main server ) ??
<agent_white> tompsku: then `apt-get install ppg=a.b.c-xyz` depending on the output from the previous cmt
<yellabs-r2> it gives errors at this moment
<auscompgeek> yellabs-r2: erm, what release are you using?
<agent_white> yellabs-r2: Why do you ask? -- are you trying to install a package?
<yellabs-r2> and broken packages all over the place ...
<cfhowlett> utente, you can grab a whole lot of these with sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-video
<yellabs-r2> 14.04.1 lts
<yellabs-r2> for stable production use..
<auscompgeek> yellabs-r2: it's just you.
<tompsku> I just got did those auto updates and aftre that it got broken
<utente> thanks cfhowlett
<tompsku> I remove it and re-install it but same problem
<cfhowlett> utente, don't forget to check the ubuntustudio forums.  happy2help
<yellabs-r2> okey so its not just me..
<agent_white> tompsku: Did you follow what I said?
<agent_white> tompsku: To ensure you are installing the right version of ppd that gutenprint needs?
<yellabs-r2> i guess its a tempory problem ..
<OerHeks> yellabs-r2, try changing mirror?
<agent_white> utente: `apt-get update` to update your package lists? sometimes you may be attempting to install a package that has been updated everywhere.
<yellabs-r2> dutch mirror is causing the problem in the first place..
<agent_white> erm
<yellabs-r2> lol
<agent_white> utente: Disregard that
<agent_white> yellabs-r2: My message above is for you :P
<owen1> i try to change my End key to be left mouse click. xmodmap -e 'keycode 115 = Pointer_Button1'  doesn't do anything. xev show me ButtonPress event and it say 'button 1'. not sure if it's helpful.
<utente> agent_white, im on debian now, so i must see if there is those packages here.
<agent_white> utente: Sorry there, that message was meant for yellabs-r2 :P
<utente> Agent_Sm1th_BR, no problem
<utente> agent_white, no problme
<OerHeks> yellabs-r2, try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.snt.utwente.nl-archive
<tompsku> Agent_white: if you mean dependency it is only to "5.0.1-1lsb3.1"
<agent_white> THERES ANOTHER AGENT IN HERE?!
<yellabs-r2> ok
<agent_white> tompsku: Yes! That's the only dependency?
<yellabs-r2> try that Oerheks
<agent_white> tompsku: Try checking ppg's dependencies instead
<agent_white> I might've reversed it: you may need to install a version of gutenprint that ppg needs.
<tompsku> agent_white: as I'm newbi that you mena ppg ...?
<agent_white> tompsku: I meant ppd! :P
<agent_white> tompsku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219010
<SHAHPAR> abc
<SHAHPAR> helo
<SHAHPAR> helo
<SHAHPAR> helo
<blabla> hi
<SHAHPAR> hi blabla
<tompsku> agent_white: yes I have read this forum post and that's way I tried to reinstall it but same problem still (and re install i mena cups and PPD)p
<SHAHPAR> what's up
<SHAHPAR> hi buddies
<SHAHPAR> helo
<cfhowlett> SHAHPAR, we see you.  ask your support questions
<SHAHPAR> i want to use screen but i have problem
<agent_white> tompsku: Hm... so you tried the `footmatic` and `pximono` utilities?
<SHAHPAR> no
<tompsku> for my printer there is no footmatic :(
<cfhowlett> SHAHPAR, this is the part where you give actual DETAILS of the "problem".  No one is going to guess.
<agent_white> tompsku: Hm. Have you logged into the CUPS web interface/admin page to change the gutenprint version?
<agent_white> tompsku: Also `/usr/bin/cups-genppdupdate`
<agent_white> then `sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart`
<tompsku> yes and remove , install, remove, .. the printer. and every time when try to print test page thet error comes
<agent_white> :/ Hm.
<SHAHPAR_> hey agnet
<agent_white> Printers are the worst thing to deal with :(
<SHAHPAR_> agent
<agent_white> \o
<tompsku> and also "/usr/bin/cups-genppdupdate" and stop/start for cups ...
<cfhowlett> SHAHPAR, what is your spoken language??
<tompsku> 100% agree
<agent_white> tompsku: You did those borth?
<SHAHPAR_> what do you mean
<yellabs-r2> hmm, cant install language-pack-nl-base , depends on language-pack-nl , wich i cant install because it depends on langauge-pack-nl-base ..
<cfhowlett> SHAHPAR, what language do you speak?
<SHAHPAR_> i'm speaking english
<yellabs-r2> i am chasing my own tail here ..
<tompsku> what you mean "borth?"
<SHAHPAR_> i'm newbie to linux and want to get command over this bitch
<agent_white> yellabs-r2: `apt-get -f install language-pack-nl` ?
<cfhowlett> SHAHPAR, 5 minutes ago you said you had a "problem".  I asked for details.  You've given no details.  no details >>> no help.
<SHAHPAR_> a
<SHAHPAR_> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !details | SHAHPAR_
<ubottu> SHAHPAR_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<SHAHPAR_> ok
<SHAHPAR_> ok
<yellabs-r2> no , un met dependencies
<SHAHPAR_> i am trying to make use of screen utility on ubuntu server
<SHAHPAR_> it is too difficult to install offline packages on linux,,, wof
<bekks> SHAHPAR_: What complicated about it?
<agent_white> SHAHPAR_: Why do you need to use screen? What are you trying to do?
<SHAHPAR_> because
<Ben64> SHAHPAR_: explain in as much detail as possible, all on one line, what you're trying to do, what you've done, and what is not appearing to be working, also, give us which version of linux you have
<SHAHPAR_> i want to use multiple terminal sessions at the same time
<bekks> So open up multiple terminals? :)
<bekks> screen is useful for closing the terminals but keep the session running.
<SHAHPAR_> i don't have gui, i am using ubuntu server 14.04
<SHAHPAR_> pure console mode
<eb0t> nice
<Ben64> SHAHPAR_: ok, but what is the problem?
<SHAHPAR_> i got it, thank you
<root_> \query
<SHAHPAR_> well GEEKS, i would like to instal GUI GNOME on UBUNTU SERVER 14.04 which one is best ??
<SHAHPAR_> I'v tried xorg but it is too slow
<cfhowlett> SHAHPAR_, geeks?  really?
<agent_white> Well, screen gives you multiple terminals through one session... rather than just opening a new term locally, and ssh'ing in again (which creates _another_ session)
<Ben64> SHAHPAR_: the capital letters are not necessary, nor is the name calling.
<agent_white> I believe... correct me if I'm wrong.
 * cfhowlett adds another name to the /ignore list.
<bekks> SHAHPAR_: On a server, you dont use a gui, normally. :)
<agent_white> cfhowlett: >.< I was excited to educate on terminal sessions until that point. ;P
<cfhowlett> if it has a gui, it's not a server ...
<cfhowlett> Agent_white I fully agree.
<SHAHPAR_> But i want
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Oh well. You win some, you lose some eh?
<SHAHPAR_> I have lot of questions about Linux
<cfhowlett> agent_white, true true.
<cfhowlett> agent_white, just learned that my 14.04.1 ubuntustudio doesn
<cfhowlett> does not have "screen" ...
<SHAHPAR_> GEEKS, have you experienced FreeBSD??? I want to try that
<master> I have a question too, please, but I am not sure this is the correct place to ask such ?
<cfhowlett> master, please ask.
<Ben64> SHAHPAR_: only ubuntu is on topic here, and you're not going to get any help by calling people names
<SHAHPAR_> Could you please recommend a Linux Book ?
<blabla> SHAHPAR_: man
<master> OK, sorry I will leave then , thanks
<cfhowlett> master, ??? ask your ubuntu questions
<master> Oh, sorry, Was I being told to go away there
<yellabs-r2> ah , seems to be a bug..
<yellabs-r2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-nl-base/+bug/1394923
<bekks> SHAHPAR_: Do you have a specific Ubuntu support question?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1394923 in language-pack-gnome-nl-base (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 14.04.1 missing language-pack-nl-base (>= 1:14.04+20140707" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Oh really? Yeah I actually never use screen... haven't had restraints on # of term sessions to any boxes. One day I'll learn it :P
<cfhowlett> master, that was directed at someone else.  proper use is to use the person's name ... as I have done.  Also, read carefully.  so ... your question??
<cfhowlett> Agent_white I've lived this long without it ... guess I'll manage.
<agent_white> Hahah indeed :P
<blabla> screen is cool
<blabla> using it atm
<agent_white> I am obligated to use it since it goes nicely with vim, but I have enough keybindings as is ;P
<eb0t> is there a channel for ubuntu where i can go offtopic a little
<agent_white> eb0t: #ubuntu-offtopic
<eb0t> ah great
<eb0t> thanks agent_white
<Paramezius> Hello, I installed ubuntu 14.04 fut it fails to completely install my language
<Paramezius> transaction failed: package dependencies cannot be resolved. the following packages have unmet dependencies: language-pack-gl: language-pack-gnome-gl
<Paramezius> i installed it some days ago in the same computer and it worked. it was a previous installation
<agent_white> Paramezius: `apt-get -f install language-pack-gl` ?
<he1s3nberg> i have an issue
<he1s3nberg> :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<blabla> he1s3nberg: you need to register yourself with /msg nickserv register email password
<he1s3nberg> if i join a particular channel of my interest , this is the message showing.
<blabla> he1s3nberg: and then check your mails, after you did it, you can login to your nickname by using /msg nickserv identify password
<he1s3nberg> blabla, can you tell me how ?
<agent_white> he1s3nberg: `/msg nickserv help`
<blabla> i did already, he1s3nberg
<he1s3nberg> blabla, ok. thankss
<Paramezius> agent_white, let's try
<basil1x> Is there a reason audio-convert-mod isn't in the repos?  It's a lot less annoying that soundconverter, despite having a completely tragic name.
<basil1x> It also requires some creative futzing to get working.  It wants ffmpeg, which has apparently gone.
<k1l_> basil1x: programs demanding ffmpeg cant b in the repos since ffmpeg is not in the repos.
<basil1x> I was thinking it could be altered to use whatever replaced ffmpeg?
<Flannel> basil1x: libav is.  audio-convert-mod isn't in the repos because it seems that no one has packaged it.
<basil1x> AH
<k1l_> basil1x: libav-tools is in the repos. its one of the forks from the ffmpeg drama
<JetForMe> I'm having a heck of a time getting my new ubuntu install to link a very simple C/C++ program.
<basil1x> Pity they couldn't do something about the dreadful name at the same time.
<SHAHPAR_> GEEKS
<Flannel> JetForMe: have you installed 'build-essential'?
<bekks> JetForMe: why?
<JetForMe> here's my example: http://pastebin.com/ChQcyLW1
<JetForMe> I installed with sudo apt-get install g++
<bekks> JetForMe: And how do you try to link it?
<JetForMe> The command line is in the comments at the top
<bekks> And whats the error message?
<JetForMe> By the way, I was able to build mpg123 from source without issue, and it makes teh same call.
<JetForMe> ah, stand by, sorry
<JetForMe> I updated the paste with the error
<JetForMe> (at the bottom)
<geirha> that means there's a new url
<JetForMe> http://pastebin.com/ChQcyLW1
<JetForMe> Nope, same URL ;-)
<JetForMe> I also tried this with plain C code (main.c, no C++ syntax), same result
<JetForMe> let me try installing build-essentials, although I seem to have a working set of tools
<bekks> JetForMe: Use: #include <alsa/control.h>
<bekks> build-essentials will not magically fix your code :)
<JetForMe> no change, bekks
<JetForMe> (with alsa/control
<nopf> JetForMe: put the -l option after the .cpp file. this is how linking works iirc
<JetForMe> Wow, that's it
<JetForMe> I've never run into that before
<nopf> JetForMe: the -l is used to resolve undefined names. at that point of the command line (from left to right) there are no undefined names
<JetForMe> I usually write all my options first, including the -o, and put the source file name(s) at the end. Oh, but that's when I'm using a makefile with a separate link step...
<geirha> GNU likes to break with convention :)
<nopf> JetForMe: in this sens -l is not an option but another file specification
<nopf> geirha: no, this is traditional C
<JetForMe> I should say, I *usually* use Xcode on iOS or OS X...
<Tommmy> hi
<nopf> JetForMe: btw this is not ubuntu specific. forget the solution and ask again in ##programming :)
<JetForMe> yeah, I get you, it's just Xcode hides all that
<Paramezius> agent_white, it doesn't work. it keeps telling that there are unmet dependencies
<JetForMe> For that matter, I usually have makefiles, wherein this doesn't appear
<JetForMe> Thank you nopf, and the rest, for all your help!
<Paramezius> could it be due to a repository problem?
<Tommmy> Hi, can anyone tell me the correct way to install and use a nvidia driver? :S
<blabla> Tommmy: apt-get install nvidia-drivers ?
<flux242> Everytime I install ubuntu base system on a machine or in a virtual environment I open .bashrc and uncomment force_color_prompt. It was like that since many years. Why isn't it fixed already?
<Tommmy> i installed nvidia-current, and nvidia-prime to switch betwen intel and nvidia but after that my ubuntu was freezing every 5 minutes
<Tommmy> it was working fine but it was freezing, even with out playing a game
<blabla> Tommmy: maybe wrong driver?
<Tommmy> i could play games
<Tommmy> is nvidia-current fine for Nvidia GeForce GT 525M?
<flux242> the workaround would be to copy part of the .bashrc into my .bash_aliases bun I really don't want to have this code there
<blabla> Tommmy: should be, any error logs?
<k1l_> Tommmy: which ubuntu?
<Tommmy> well i got rid of it so i reinstaled ubuntu
<Tommmy> 14.04
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<k1l_> Tommmy: remove the nvidia-current and install the nvidia-331
<Tommmy> i had nvidia-331
<Tommmy> but my screen was freezing
<Tommmy> i have reinstaled ubuntu 5 times
<Tommmy> should i try with nvidia-331-updates
<Tommmy> ?
<geirha> flux242: The idea is that the terminal should tell bash whether it can do colors or not, but gnome-terminal, at least, has no such ability at all. It sets TERM=xterm no matter what
<flux242> geirha: which leads to what conclusion?
<k1l_> Tommmy: i dont know. i dont have your setup. if nvidia-current works than ok
<geirha> flux242: That it's a mess
<sacarlson> Tommmy: looks like 331.49 is best they got http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/73221
<flux242> geirha: exactly, what's what I'm talking about
<dopie> hey all
<dopie> https://archerimagine.wordpress.com/2014/05/01/things-to-do-after-a-fresh-install-of-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<dopie> im trying to get the solarized theme for my bash
<dopie> but its not installing
<Tommmy> hmmmm.. what happen if i have 2 nvidia drivers?
<Tommmy> or more
<k1l_> Tommmy: that results in issues
<geirha> flux242: I just replace it with my own generic .bashrc, but that's unfortunately not enough either, because bash is specifically patched to also read /etc/bash.bashrc, and you can't avoid that
<k1l_> Tommmy: that is why i said remove the one and then install the next one
<k1l_> dopie: more details, more errormassages. what ubuntu?
<Tommmy> so is it a good idea to do apt-get purge nvidia*
<Tommmy> ?
<flux242> geirha: it is possible to set a custom term variable with xfce4-terminal but if I write xterm-color then the terminal stops workgin telling me that /etc/termcap is missing
<Tommmy> before installing the nvidia-331
<k1l_> Tommmy: yes. is suggest to make a reboot then. then install the new one, reboot again
<k1l_> *i suggest
<Tommmy> that could be the mistake
<geirha> termcap? surely you have terminfo installed
<Tommmy> because i have tried 5 times, using diferent ways, diferent packages,and had to reinstall 5 times
<Tommmy> i will try that
<Tommmy> thank you so much!
<flux242> geirha: I usually never change the default .bashrc beside that damn color variable. I do everything in my own .bash_aliases.
<mehdip2007> hey guys i install xiki  when i input it in my terminal now i cant run my terminal what should i do?
<flux242> geirha: no I don't think that i have terminfo installed. It could be a part of ncurses which is not installed. No need
<Ben64> mehdip2007: not seeing any package named xiki
<flux242> geirha: but anyway, if I only have a basis then getty sets term variable to linux and again color prompt is not activated by default
<mehdip2007> Ben64, http://github.com/trogdoro/xiki      here is the link :D
<mehdip2007> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/xiki/xiki-the-command-revolution       this is what i try yo use
<Ben64> mehdip2007: only software in the ubuntu repositories are supported, contact whoever makes that
<geirha> flux242: Right, so it's probably about time that restriction gets lifted, and colors are enabled by default. I don't even know if there's any terminal emulators that don's support colors in ubuntu's repositories
<mehdip2007> well the point is u can see pictures and videos in ur terminal
<mehdip2007> Ben64, how can i restore my terminal ? this is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/9170045/
<Ben64> mehdip2007: see, thats why non standard software isn't supported. theres no way anyone here could know what you did to get it to that state. you'll have to figure that out yourself
<solars> hi there, is there a tool that I could use temporarily for uptime logging? need to check the internet connection on a machine here to see if it is stable over a day
<mehdip2007> Ben64, well in my terminal preferences TITLE and command tab in custom command i add /usr/bin/xiki and couldnt run it anyomre :(
<Ben64> mehdip2007: undo what you did then
<mehdip2007> Ben64, i cant run my terminal to undo  it thats my problem now
<Ben64> mehdip2007: use the recovery mode then
<sacarlson> mehdip2007: I would assume that should only effect a single user.  so can you login to a different user and fix it from there?
<mehdip2007> sacarlson, yea i can do that but donno how
<Torbard> mit welchem befehl kann ich ein datei starten?
<Ben64> !recovery | mehdip2007
<ubottu> mehdip2007: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<nopf> Torbard: which datei?
<k1l_> Torbard: kommt auf die datei an. aber dieser kanal ist englisch sprachig
<Torbard> bash i maybe
<nopf> Torbard: you start bash by typing bash
<Torbard> i want to start Tor onion router
<nopf> Torbard: how did you install it?
<Torbard> only extract
<k1l_> Torbard: what says the readme?
<cendora> systemd ?
<k1l_> cendora: is that a question? can you rephrase that?
<Tommmmy> who was helping me 5 minutes ag?
<Tommmmy> ago*
<cendora> ok, wait a bit
<cendora> not yet question
<cendora> rephrasing, lool
<nopf> Torbard: why not install it with 'sudo apt-get install tor'? then read /usr/share/doc/tor/README.Debian
<bekks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<flux242> What's your favorite remote session solution? I mean forwarding X with ssh is straight forward and with proper compresison settings works well but it wont forward sound. VNC can't adjust screen resolution. NoMachine become bloated. What else?
<bekks> flux242: I dont see how NoMachine is "bloated".
<Tommmmy> K1|_ did you helped me 5 minutes ago?
<k1l_> Tommmmy: maybe.
<Tommmmy> it worked
<k1l_> Tommmmy: good :)
<Tommmmy> its not freezing anymore, thank you
<flux242> bekks: that's ok
<Quatroking> how do I add a desktop shortcut to a program?
<OerHeks> flux242, tightvnc can adjust screenresolution
<OerHeks> Quatroking, depends what desktop
<Quatroking> gnome
<flux242> OerHeks: can it? I mean not to predefined one like 1024x768 but to 1024x600 for instance
<belgianguy> Can Unity 8 be installed as a separate DE?
<solars> does anybody know a tool for offline time logging?
<flux242> OerHeks: tightvnc for linux is java only. I do not have java runtime
<k1l_> belgianguy: unity8 sits on top of MIR. best is to try the live images they provide for testing
<OerHeks> flux242, vncserver can too, vncserver -geometry 1024x600
<OerHeks> not sure tightvnc can work with openjdk, i guess it is.
<belgianguy> solars: pen, paper and a clock ;) But also Project Hamster,Toggl and Klok
<bekks> flux242: So use version 1.3, which has nothing to do with java. Version 2 is a rewrite in Java.
<flux242>  I've just found novnc - html5 implementation client. Hm, I think I try it
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<belgianguy> hi
<spupuser1> hi
<spupuser1> guys why isn't there a better way to find a good spouse?
<OerHeks> spupuser1, do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<spupuser1> OerHeks: yes, my netbook has 1 gig of ram, which ubuntu can i use
<OerHeks> spupuser1, all versions
<spupuser1> OerHeks: i also want to do web development and mySQL, and java
<spupuser1> hmm, ok i shall try some now
<k1l_> spupuser1: go with lubuntu
<k1l_> and be aware that a atom netbook with 1gb ram is not a rocket at all.
<spupuser1> k11_: this is correct, i shall try several distributions
<spupuser1> k11_: well i just need to get comfortable with one of them.
<k1l_> spupuser1: then do that
<mpathy> I have a problem with encodings.. I unpacked a tar.xz (from a BSD system apparently) to my Ubuntu here.. Some special characters in the file names were not correct (the äöüß of the german file names for example) and I want to correct them. Is there a way to do this? I am think of a program who does that automatically, which would be the easiest, or instead something which has the ability to "search&replace" on file names recursively in a l
<mpathy> ot of folders..
<mpathy> If there is nothing like that, I got a text file with md5sums and the correct filenames, which I could use to replace the file names in the unpacked folder here..
<dorkusmaximus> is ubuntu the best linux distribution
<bekks> dorkusmaximus: There is no "best" in terms of software. It is all up to you and your choice.
<dorkusmaximus> aw c'mon...just say "ubuntu is def the best"
<k1l_> dorkusmaximus: since you ask in a ubuntu channel: yes it is
<mpathy> you asking this in the Ubuntu channel? you might get a bit of a biased answer on that.. try some for yourself. you can use something like VirtualBox to install different systems on your current system
<dorkusmaximus> awesome i knew it
<bekks> dorkusmaximus: If you knew it - why do you ask?
<EriC^^> mpathy: rename maybe
<dorkusmaximus> yeah, in the last day ive installed debian, slackware, fedora, and ubuntu. ubuntu is the only one that didnt have a lot of problems.
<mpathy> EriC^^: Yes, but the question is, how I can do it? It would even be okay to have some kind of manual filename search and replace recursively
<EriC^^> mpathy: the command rename
<EriC^^> mpathy: man rename, it's a perl script that uses sed syntax
<nopf> mpathy: or learn emacs, you can use text replace on directory view buffers
<EriC^^> don't know if it'srecursive though
<EriC^^> mpathy: if it's not recursive you can use the find command with -exec
<mpathy> but how can I make a regexp for such weird characters?
<mpathy> I am able to use find -exec, I know how to do.. but I struggle on how I can get a selection fitting these weird characters.. which are their right representation?
<mpathy> For example it looks like LoÌ?we
<mpathy> and should be Löwe
<EriC^^> if you search for LoÌ?we does it find it?
<mpathy> but the file name looks different in Terminal and in Nautilus. Which is the right representation for the use in a script or command line?
<EriC^^> try to use what is in the terminal with find and see if it returns anything
<mpathy> no it doesnt.. ls displays it as LoÌ?we.. find does it display as Löwe
<avoider> Anyone around for support?
<EriC^^> ok, find . -iname "Löwe" should find it
<bekks> avoider: Just ask your question :)
<avoider> My indcator on top panel
<avoider> keeps giving errors
<avoider> and closing
<avoider> Keeps asking me to execute i click it and then it pops back up with error and then closes
<OerHeks> avoider, so what indicater does that?
<EriC^^> mpathy: try rename 's/̈w/bla/' Lo*
<avoider> indicator plugin
<avoider> for the top bar on the right hand side
<EriC^^> mpathy: it should replace the odd part with bla
<k1l_> avoider: which indicator?
<avoider> for the panel ?
<mileszero> hi all
<EriC^^> mpathy: ( in all files that start with Lo )
<avoider> That displays the wifi etc etc
<k1l_> avoider: "which car is broken?" "my car" " yes but which car model is it?" "my car"
<avoider> ubuntu 14
<OerHeks> avoider, those are more than one indicators, so which one?
<mileszero> can I ask here a xubuntu question, or is there another chatroom?
<k1l_> avoider: you mean the whole systray?
<avoider> the plugin that states for untiy indicators
<mpathy> EriC^^: No it doesnt. Is there some kind of other representation I can use, like when using an ASCII code.. You know, to display the proper Unicode-Code for the char and use that to search?
<avoider> the one that shows the volume  wifi connection or lan connection
<k1l_> avoider: is it gone at all?
<avoider> i have to keep adding it  to the panel
<avoider> and in two minutes of it on the panel it gives me a error
<k1l_> avoider: what did you do before that happend?
<avoider> saying i need to exexute it and then turns off
<avoider> nothing
<avoider> i updated and rebooted
<avoider> apt-get update and then rebooted
<avoider> and it started doing that
<k1l_> well, apt-get update doesnt do anything to any packages
<avoider> well
<k1l_> avoider: please run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and put that all into a pastebin
<avoider> Thats all that i did
<BluesKaj_> avoider, you have to upgrade after updating
<mpathy> EriC^^: You know, like in Python where "caf\xe9" would represent "café"
<avoider> http://pastebin.com/s5C8shBr
<k1l_> avoider: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mpathy> Such a represenation would be cool. If I can't find another solution, I could do a rename on all possibilities, which shouldnt be more than the umlauts the ß and the accents..
<avoider> ok done
<k1l_> avoider: and please a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin
<pilikeits> firefox is now annoying me :D everytime i want to open torrent file it gives me gedit (default). and that "do this automatically for files like this from now on" is grey, i can't choose it even i select /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<avoider> http://pastebin.com/RA2j2u28
<Swingline711> pilikeits, isn't there a media tab in firefox' options?
<faust> mpathy: what's the output of "echo $LC_CTYPE" in the terminal which has problems
<mpathy> faust: I dont know but I send the person my locale output and he says its the same, all de and UTF-8
<faust> ok
<k1l_> avoider: so maybe its the numix theme ruining it? can you choose the default theme and ions?
<k1l_> *icons
<mpathy> faust: So if he is right, it would be LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
<avoider> ok
<pilikeits> Swingline711, what you now try to say?
<Swingline711> change the handler settings in the media section of firefox' options.
<mpathy> faust: but it is a BSD system he has. but shouldnt be a problem. I even used bsdtar to unpack instead of gnutar
<Swingline711> to transmission perhaps
<pilikeits> Swingline711, there is that application tab...where is the list...but there isn't torrent
<Swingline711> magnet:
<Swingline711> maybe?
<avoider> i need to reboot
<avoider> sec
<faust> mpathy: I think that you may have different "chararcter set" set on your (his?) systems, also if he manages to remnames the files the problem will return, maybe it will be better if he set UTF-8 on both machine
<xfce> hey i need a good screen recorder any sugestions
<m1dnight_> I have a server at home with 16GB ram
<m1dnight_> is there anything I can do to put it to use?
<faust> m1dnight_: you che give it to me
<m1dnight_> oh
<xfce> or me
<cfhowlett> m1dnight_, send my way
<m1dnight_> okay that sounds about right
<m1dnight_> A megabyte?
<m1dnight_> or how much do you fancy?
<mpathy> faust: Well I only can say that he said that he has UTF-8, too
<cfhowlett> m1dnight_, I'm in China ... could use a nice VPN ...
<pilikeits> Swingline711, hmm....that magnet just opens transmission but then ask the source file......i just want that when i press that torrent it will open it with transmission
<k1l_> m1dnight_: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic since that is not a technical issue :)
<faust> mpathy: if he can read the file names correctly on host A and wrong on host B, I have some doubts about it :/
<pilikeits> Swingline711, i need to add torrent somehow to that application list...hmmmm
<amandius> Hola
<xfce> whats a good music player for ubuntu unity
<faust> mpathy: howevere to answer your original question, maybe, the best way to manage the problem is by using a scripting language with good unicode support (which is not the case with bash) like python, ruby etc
<agent_white> xfce: I like basic players. For a GUI - "deadbeef", and for a console "cmus".
<OerHeks> clementine can handle big music collections smoothly
<xfce> is clementine an ease of use
<agent_white> Make sure to check your locale
<xfce> ??
<pilikeits> Swingline711, ok hmm...i have never use that magnetlink thingy. so now i think its downloading it. thank you. 100% i always use "download torrent" button
<titania_erza> hey
<Swingline711> pilikeits, haha, magnet thingy isn't something; it's just like data embedded into the uri itself
<mpathy> faust: I made some tests and the checksums of the files are identical. That means I have now a file with correct filename and checksum who fits
<Swingline711> a hash and then optionally a decription and additional trackers
<Swingline711> sorry, description, should that be.
<faust> mpathy: the filenames are correct, but probably they are not UTF-8 this why he cannot see them correcly in an UTF-8 environment
<faust> symbols like "ß" exists also in charset that are not UTF-8
<pilikeits> Swingline711, but there is one problem. if there is 10 files and i only want one. I can't choose it in early stage i have to wait a while that transmission is starting to download and then i can choose the files.
<Swingline711> especially with magnet links I would imagine.
<pilikeits> Swingline711, before when i press "download torrent" there came a list of files on my screen where i could choose what to download.
<agent_white> pilikeits: It's because it needs to first create the list of all the possible files.
<mpathy> faust: yes and äüö too.. so I really wondering what happend
<pilikeits> ok
<agent_white> So sometimes you need to wait for it to load, before de-selecting unwanted items.
<faust> mpathy: maybe I'm missing something
<Swingline711> yes magnets are a little bit different since they will need to 'lend' or 'ask' other clients for further information. pilikeits
<Swingline711> a physical compiled .torrent file has loads of those things built in. So there is a difference.
<pilikeits> Swingline711, ok :) thank you
<Swingline711> a magnet only has like a 'hint' of the signature of a torrent file information.
<pilikeits> agent_white, thank you for you too :)
<coddder> My eth doesn't wrok. However, my wifi works like a charm. Could anyone help?
<agent_white> pilikeits: Of course! Swingline711's answer it less vague than mine :P
<coddder> Now, I write using wifi.
<agent_white> a/it/is/
<coddder> I've used inconfig -a and I have the log.
<dragonfly> Hi, is there a chance to start a VNC from windows pc to linux?
<coddder> *ifconfig
<sacarlson> coddder: we can try.  so it's not seen at all with ifconfig ?
<Swingline711> there might be some fun things in the magnet: specs so that one could embed much more info than just the most used cases.
<Swingline711> like add some more data to provide a little bit more information, but I do not know.
<compdoc> coddder, paste the log on pastebin.com
<coddder> http://pastebin.com/eJKf94HE
<dragonfly> Is it possible to remote desktop my ubuntu from windows pc?
<coddder> That's from my school.
<coddder> However, the same problem at home.
<sacarlson> coddder: so were is the wlan ?
<agent_white> dragonfly: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/remote-windows-linux.html
<egg_> hi everyone
<coddder> I tried to download sth
<coddder> 1,1 kb and then stopped or sth like it
<dragonfly> @agent_white I know about this but I mean like full graphic display?
<coddder> I use firefox and lubuntu 14.04 LTS. I tried 14.10 and problem ... the same?
<compdoc> what is sth?
<coddder> sth - something
<coddder> Maybe I should try another browser? No idea left ...
<egg_> i m .looking for a command to solve my problem. i was running a dualboot Win7/ubuntu, i would like to reset an hard drive to install only win 7. i formated the Hard drive and now when i try to install seven i get a grub rescue screen. what can i do to delete grub  please ?
<compdoc> according to your ifconfig, it has no ip address. Its also assigned eth2, instead of eth0
<compdoc> but eth2 can work, as long as it has an address
<agungspy> hay
<shadowe989> coddder: try downloading via command line before u go through the trouble of switching.
<shadowe989> coddder: wget ipv4.download.thinkbroadband.com/100MB.zip
<shadowe989> coddder: if that has the same problem then it might be something more.
<coddder> @shadowe989 I'll however I have to go offline for a moment.
<dragonfly> Does anyone know how to get remote desktop display connection with graphic monitoring from windows 7 to ubuntu?
<coddder> I mean, to disconnect wifi
<shadowe989> coddder: I'll  be here just type my name and hit tab to get my attention.
<coddder> Really thanks
<coddder> IMHO the problem doesn't exist on Windows
<shadowe989> coddder: if wget (web get) has a problem then we know something is up with linux then. Then we can check into other things.
<theadmin> egg_: You don't have to remove GRUB, Windows will overwrite the bootloader after installation.
<theadmin> egg_: Just boot from a Windows DVD
<theadmin> egg_: You need to tell your BIOS to boot from it
<mpathy> faust: EriC^^: I found a tool because I started another search because I didnt believe nobody worked on this topic already, and I had (finally) success: h2rename - http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/H2rename-Dateien-und-Verzeichnisse-umbenennen-292168.html - it works automagically ;)
<shadowe989> egg_: theadmin is correct, windows will replace it with its own.
<egg_> theadmin: ok i m going to try
<dragonfly> Please, can somebody help me..?
<EriC^^> mpathy: great! :)
<egg_> shadowe989: thx to you too
<theadmin> dragonfly: I didn't really understand the "graphic monitoring" part, but TeamViewer is one of the easiest remote desktop tools to set up for Windows, Linux and OS X
<faust> mpathy: good :)
<godbod>   
<shadowe989> dragonfly: I just signed in, maybe I might be able to help real quick.
<UnHolyTerror> dragonfly, what is the problem you are having?
<shadowe989> dragonfly: what is the problem?
<shadowe989> egg_: np good luck =)
<coddder_> @shadowe989 unable to resolve the host...
<coddder_> And u can see, wifi works like a charm
<compdoc> dragonfly, you can try installing vino, which lets you share the desktop
<shadowe989> coddder_: do you know how to configure "DNS Settings"?
<dragonfly> Well i would like to remote desktop on my linux machines one is ubuntu another is kali but anways I don't want the terminal remote desktop connection.. I would like a "display" connection like when you are connecting with TV from windows to windows..
<shadowe989> coddder_: or have you ruled that out?
<UnHolyTerror> dragonfly, so you don't want SSH, you want GUI???
<dragonfly> yes GUI
<coddder_> shadowe989 no ... however, I've tried many solutions and I think that I should reinstall lubuntu.
<UnHolyTerror> Ok, what desktop are you using (on Ubuntu)?
<coddder_> shadowe989 I mean before doing sth else
<egg_> shadowe989: theadmin  / i cant reach the bios, i get a error unknow filesystem
<theadmin> egg_: You are skipping the BIOS setup
<shadowe989> coddder_: well 1sec let me see, so your ethernet is the problem right?
<dragonfly> Amm I'm sorry what do you mean by what desktop?
<theadmin> egg_: You can "reach" the BIOS even without a hard drive
<coddder_> shadowe989 yes
<coddder_> How I've said, wifi works like a charm
<shadowe989> coddder_: do you know the ip to your router?
<UnHolyTerror> dragonfly, what ubuntu are you using?
<dragonfly> 14.04 64 bit
<shadowe989> coddder_: like for me its, 192.168.2.1
<coddder_> shadowe989
<shadowe989> coddder_: try to ping it via: ping 192.168.2.1
<coddder_> shadowe989 I think that it's not related to my router because the same problem at school
<sacarlson> coddder_: sounds like you might have a good eth2 but you just don't set it up
<UnHolyTerror> dragonfly, is it GNOME, KDE, etc?
<dragonfly> gnome
<shadowe989> coddder_, sacarlson thats what im leaning towards.
<coddder_> shadowe989 I can reinstall my lubuntu to delete all the used solutions and write tomorrow.
<sacarlson> coddder_: iwconfig will verifty that eth2 is not your wifi
<shadowe989> coddder_: I do not think reformating will help if its a configuration issue or driver.
<UnHolyTerror> Ok, what have you tried? I use 'Remote Desktop Viewer' found under Menu->Internet
<dragonfly> Yes but I want to connect to ubuntu from windows not from ubuntu to windows.
<shadowe989> coddder_: its most likely just a quick fix.
<coddder_> shadowe989 yes but I tried to disable some things ... and I think that it can cause other problem
<sacarlson> coddder_: if eth2 is your wifi then you might try sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<shadowe989> sacarlson: did he say it said eth2?
<shadowe989> sacarlson: wlan0 should be for wireless generally.
<dragonfly> UnHolyTerror: I can connect from ubuntu to windows, but I want to connect from windows to ubuntu via GUI
<sacarlson> coddder_: yes he pastebinit ifconfig but all that was seen was eth2 and lo
<coddder_> It was from my school where there is only eth
<coddder_> no wifi
<coddder_> but the same problem with eth at home
<coddder_> and wifi works like a charm
<coddder_> what's more, on Windows at school eth works
<UnHolyTerror> dragonfly, ok, so you need to tell ubuntu to allow Remote Desktop, look under Preferences->Remote desktop or something like that (I'm on 10.10)
<sacarlson> coddder_: well we would need to know what is the wifi and what is cat5 lan  with iwconfig  that can be done
<coddder_> I don't think that format can help but It can make it clear that there aren't problems related with the previous solutions
<dragonfly> Yes but amm what software should I use? Teamviewer?
<shadowe989> dragonfly: vnc is built in ubuntu for remote desktop
<shadowe989> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dragonfly> Aha thanks.
<shadowe989> !remmina
<coddder_> So sacarlson and  shadowe989 I'll write your nicknames and I'll write after formatting
<dragonfly> This is what I have needed! Thanks a lot!
<UnHolyTerror> Once you set up that, just use Remote Desktop from windows to connect.
<coddder_> U are from USA? Because thing is that I'm from Poland and the time can be a problem
<dragonfly> Ok thank you all UnHolyTerror, Shadowe989, ubottu
<dragonfly> thanks!
<shadowe989> coddder_: Yeah I am but I'm a dev so I'm up around those times.
<shadowe989> dragonfly: np take care. =)
<coddder_> shadowe989 so I'll format to make it clear that nothing else could be a problem and then write ;)
<coddder_> shadowe989 So I'll write and really thanks for help ;)
<shadowe989> coddder_: sounds like a plan =)
<coddder_> shadowe989 At school I use 14.10 on usb (not live but normal installation), I can make a log from there too. Do it with 14.10 or install 14.04? ;)
<coddder_> shadowe989 But IMHO I think that It can be left because the same problem at home
<shadowe989> coddder_: I generally stick with the long term release editions, but it doesn't really matter. Pick what you like best.
<shadowe989> coddder_: true it might be driver issue or something, check your PMs on irc.
<Guest33433> Hi
<Guest33433> any one can help?
<shadowe989> Guest33433: hi =)
<cfhowlett> !help | Guest33433
<ubottu> Guest33433: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest33433> ok sorry
<mynameisdeleted> whats the command to turn on a system tray if unity+compiz was started manually?
<mynameisdeleted> I'd like to see my volume control applet
<Guest33433> Any one can help me to install this package without errors
<Guest33433> kaffeine_0.8.7-1ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<EriC^^> mynameisdeleted: try indicator-application-service
<shadowe989> mynameisdeleted: killing X will restart your display but you'll lose your current windows you have open. =( but I think EriC^^ is right.
<OerHeks> !info kaffeine
<ubottu> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-3 (utopic), package size 434 kB, installed size 2348 kB
<OerHeks> Guest33433, why such old version ?
<shadowe989> Guest33433: sudo dpkg -i kaffeine*.deb
<shadowe989> Guest33433: im not sure what error your getting
<Guest33433> ok sir let me explain what
<shadowe989> Guest33433: sure =)
<Guest33433> ok such old version ,some friends wants to share sattlite chanels by a plugin
<mynameisdeleted> so that started the language switcher.. but still cant see sound control in menu bar
<Guest33433> so I  ,l write some errors what they get
<mynameisdeleted> with kde it was easy to start and stop all parts manually from cmdline
<shadowe989> mynameisdeleted: does rebooting not solve this?
<w00tburger> anyone recomment any free courses or programs for disassembly?
<mynameisdeleted> doesnt hurt to reboot
<mynameisdeleted> I had to kill lightdm to re-install nvidia driver
<cfhowlett> w00tburger, ##linux would know
<EriC^^> mynameisdeleted: try  gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound visible true
<mynameisdeleted> after some package upgrade messed that up
<Guest33433> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<Guest33433> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly -
<shadowe989> mynameisdeleted: oh educational my bad.
<EriC^^> mynameisdeleted: try setting it to false then true
<shadowe989> Guest33433: ok sec
<mynameisdeleted> this time to start unity I started an xterm in an x server.. ran the command "unity"
<mynameisdeleted> to start it
<mynameisdeleted> had to kill and restart compiz for the decorations to come out right
<mynameisdeleted> is there 1 command I can type to start unity 100% proper?
<EriC^^> mynameisdeleted: why are you starting unity manually?
<mynameisdeleted> from a plain old xterm failsafe?
<mynameisdeleted> because when I logged in with unity it took 10 mins and didnt go anywhere
<Guest33433> shadowe989 :when we use the source code also face the same error
<EriC^^> mynameisdeleted: there's setsid unity
<EriC^^> mynameisdeleted: you can use that to restart unity too
<mynameisdeleted> that worked amazingly fast....
<mynameisdeleted> mcuh better than rebootign the computer for 1 crashed application
<mynameisdeleted> (which I think is a terrible suggestion)
<shadowe989> Guest33433: try: "apt-get install -f"
<mynameisdeleted> actually that same recommendation was why I switchede my other computer to kde... didnt want to have to reboot my file/print server every time the desktop crashed
<Guest33433> ashadowe989:then?
<shadowe989> Guest33433: try to run it again after that.
<Guest33433> i.e whats the next step if I faild?
<shadowe989> Guest33433: wait a moment while I look into it.
<Guest33433> ok thank you I shall do it for my fraind
<mynameisdeleted> the services I wanted( I found them) are indicator-sound-service and indicator-datetime-service
<mynameisdeleted> all good now
<shadowe989> Guest33433: what happens when you type: "which kde4-config"
<shadowe989> Guest46792: does it find a path or nothing?
<shadowe989> mynameisdeleted: nice =)
<mynameisdeleted> all sorts of ubuntu forums or ubuntu related help areas have questions about how to make the system tray reappear if it doesnt show
<mynameisdeleted> now I have an answer how to start manually .. but woudl like to make sure that answer is more complete
<mynameisdeleted> there are a list of folders in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-*
<mynameisdeleted> each folder contains a binary with a service name
<mynameisdeleted> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service is for sound for x86_64
<mynameisdeleted> replace x86_64 for i386 based or arm based systems
<Simplex7> Hey. Does any one have a chrubuntu on intel chromebook?
<mynameisdeleted> indicator-keyboard service is an exception that is not in a subfolder but in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ directly
<shadowe989> Simplex7: I use to, I flashed my bios though.
<mynameisdeleted> as is indicator-applet-complete(which doesnt do as its name suggests)
<shadowe989> Simplex7: Whats your question?
<Simplex7> Recently i have started to here a click coming from inside my Laptop
<shadowe989> Simplex7: Acer C7?
<Simplex7> its sounds like Click...Click its almost on a tempo
<Simplex7> Yes
<shadowe989> Simplex7: left side?
<shadowe989> Simplex7: or does it come from the right hand side of the laptop?
<Simplex7> It's not doing so at the moment but it's hard to Tell
<Simplex7> So left side and right side mean to different things?
<Simplex7> two*
<xvzf> hi I installed skype on my Lubuntu 14.04. I hear the system sounds but I cannot make the microphone work. I installed pavucontrol to no avail. On pavucontrol I see that the microphone is working, still, when I test skype I cannot hear my recorded voice. What can I do?
<shadowe989> Simplex7: yeah if you want to make it do something just type: while True; echo {a..z}{1..9}; done
<shadowe989> Simplex7: it will cause a loop of spam to heat up your laptop some, if you hear the clicking then. let me know. Then It might be what my problem was.
<shadowe989> control + c , control + d multiple times to make it stop.
<Simplex7> What was your problem if i might ask.
<shadowe989> Simplex7: cheap fan heatsink. Its clicking away right now at my desk heh.
<shadowe989> Simplex7: right hand side clicks = hard drive failure but we can test for that.
<shadowe989> Simplex7: heat sink is on the left.
<Simplex7> Oh ok. I think i might be on the left because im currently using the laptop and if it was a HD failure i don't think i would be able to use it lol
<shadowe989> Simplex7: Linux would be warning you like crazy too if it was failing.
<Simplex7> I think it might be the heat sink. i'll double check next time it happends
<Simplex7> happens*
<Simplex7> And i can imagine lol
<Simplex7> Thanks why Linux Rocks bro
<shadowe989> Simplex7: Yeah, its no big deal if its the fan, just one day take it apart or blow some air in the vent.
<Simplex7> Alright Awesome glad to hear it was not as serious as i thought it was
<shadowe989> Yea =)
<Simplex7> Your Awesome Bud Thanks for the Help.
<shadowe989> Simplex7: anytime, take it easy.
<Simplex7> I've add you to my friends list. Catch you around my friend.
<Simplex7> Have an amazing day.
<shadowe989> ty, you too =)
<Fazer2> hi, I want to patch qt package and upload it to PPA, should I use this tutorial? http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html
<paulzz> I add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~boost-latest/+archive/ubuntu/ppa by running sudo add-apt-repository ppa:boost-latest/ppa -y then I try to install using sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev by this is only installing version 46 rather then 55, how do I install version 55?
<shadowe989> Fazer2: I think theres a ubuntu-dev channel on here that might be able to help you.
<Fazer2> shadowe989: alright, thanks
<shadowe989> Fazer2: this is more of end user support mostly.
<shadowe989> Fazer2: good luck.
<belgianguy> paulzz: from the distributor, Ubuntu packages often are not the latest version
<paulzz> belgianguy: ya thats why I added that PPA I linked
<belgianguy> and does it list its version as 55?
<paulzz> if you look in the PPA you see version 55 is in there
<shadowe989> paulzz: apt-get install packagename=version
<acovrig> aplay -l shows my HDMI audio and Kmixer shows it, bit it is greyed out, why would it be greyed out, and how do I fix it? (I’m guessing its a simple modprobe, but not sure what)
<paulzz> shadowe989: how do I know the package name? In the ppa under package it just says "boost1.55"? But it has 3 listed with versions "1.55.0-1ppa1~saucy1" "1.55.0-1ppa1~quantal1" etc?
<belgianguy> there doesn't seem to be a utopic
<paulzz> Is the package name to give to apt-get install the name from here: https://launchpad.net/~boost-latest/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages under "source" ?
<shadowe989> paulzz: ok sec i'll check the ppa, on a non gui system atm.
<shadowe989> paulzz: nah source isn't what you want. 1sec
<paulzz> shadowe989
<paulzz> ok :)
<shadowe989> paulzz: you on ubuntu 14.04?
<acovrig> also, the desired output shows in aplay -l but not lcpci, any ideas why?
<paulzz> 12.04 LTS
<acovrig> alsamixer -c 0 seems to let me change it, but no audio goes out because it isn’t default
<paulzz> shadowe989: oh btw its 12.04 server if that makes any diff
<firebird1> hailo
<shadowe989> paulzz: nah
<acovrig> what modprobe do I need to access my onboard Intel HDMI as an audio device?
<EriC^^> paulzz: you want this package boost1.55 	1.55.0-1ppa1~precise1
<paulzz> EriC^^: so apt-get install 1.55.0-1ppa1~precise1 ?
<shadowe989> paulzz: since your a dev it might just be easier to remove boost1.49 with autoremove and build it due to the dependencies in the repos for 12.04.
<EriC^^> paulzz: try apt-get install boost1.55
<shadowe989> EriC^^: that could work if the other packages are not out of date. I never used boost python libs =/
<paulzz> EriC^^: I get an error with that: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable that you have
<EriC^^> paulzz: does apt-get see the package
<reeed> strange. the buttons to 'restart' or 'shutdown' my computer are grayed out in the lightDM login dialog
<paulzz> yes but wont install: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libogre-1.9-dev : Depends: libboost-dev but it is not going to be installed
<EriC^^> paulzz: try apt-cache policy boost1.55 , see if it mentions the precise package and the ppa
<reeed> and in the KDE start menu, the options don't exist at all
<EriC^^> paulzz: oh ok
<paulzz> not sure what this means :s
<EriC^^> paulzz: did you try sudo apt-get -f install ?
<paulzz> no I'll try it
<EriC^^> paulzz: seems that libogre-... has an unmet dependency which is libboost-dev , but it can't be installed for some reason, you can check sudo apt-get install libboost-dev and see why it can't be installed
<belgianguy> paulzz: try 'sudo apt-cache search boost'
<belgianguy> that should list the packages available
<paulzz> ah boost installs now, its  libogre-1.9-dev that is causing the failure, even with the -f option
<paulzz> I am using the openmw/openmw ppa for libogre-1.9-dev perhaps I need to find another one
<belgianguy> what is the error?
<acovrig> cat /proc/asound/cards only shows my analog onboard, and there is just /proc/asound/card0, which is my analog, but nothing hdmi
<popey> acovrig: is snd_hda_codec_hdmi loaded?
<paulzz> this one The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libogre-1.9-dev : Depends: libboost-dev but it is not going to be installed
<popey> acovrig: lsmod | grep snd_hda_codec_hdmi
<paulzz> (even though boost 1.55 is installed)
<acovrig> popey: yes, it seems to be
<popey> acovrig: does the hdmi not show up in the mixer -> output ?
<acovrig> popey: in kmixer?
<popey> oh, kubuntu?
<popey> no idea, sorry.
<popey> acovrig: http://imgur.com/46dJPFa is what i see on unity
<belgianguy> paulzz: maybe purge everything boost related and have libogre-1.9-dev pull in its dependencies again?
<Noobproblems> HI everyone
<Noobproblems> can someone help me with a question?
<paulzz> belgianguy: how would I purge boost?
<acovrig> popey: it shows up, but is greyed out; it doesn’t show up in lspci (grep -i hdmi) but does show up in aplay -l...
<acovrig> popey: yea, I would be using unity, but for some reason it is broken on my system, I tried just about everything and sat on this IRC for a while, but KDE is starting to grow on me, so I guess I’m fine...
<popey> heh
<Noobproblems> I recently installed Ubuntu into a small partition, but now I can't choose between windows 8 or ubuntu when I start up my PC, what can I do to fix this?
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: !question
<shadowe989> blah lol
<Noobproblems> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<belgianguy> paulzz: sudo apt-get remove libboost-all-dev
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: ok
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: lets see so what does it boot to.
<acovrig> popey: HDMI has shown up in system sounds when unity was working...
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: Windows?
<Noobproblems> no, it always boots to ubuntu
<bibi234> I'm using screen on a remote ssh server on which I'm connected through ssh, at some point I've been disconnected, when I was on the sreen, now when I log to the server I can't retrieve the screen why?
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: and you're sure windows is installed correct?
<acovrig> bibi234: did you do screen -x or screen -dr?
<acovrig> bibi234: or screen -r
<bibi234> it looks like it's still there : 6954.import	(30/07/2014 16:04:36)	(Attached)
<Noobproblems> yeah, I had windows just 10 minutes ago,
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: sorry have to ask the obvious lol
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: ok 1sec we'll get this fixed =)
<acovrig> bibi234: I put “screen -x -R -S lo” in my .profile so anytime I connect it resumes the session
<bibi234> acovrig: I've tried sreen -r import as usual
<Noobproblems> thanks :)
<acovrig> bibi234: what happens if you do screen -x
<bibi234> acovrig: how I'm back on it now, thanks!
<bibi234> I didn't know about this
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: sudo update-grub
<l3dx> I've just completed installing ubuntu, but for some reason all content of my /home is not available. I tried booting the live-usb again, and from there I see that I have both /home/thomas and /home/@home/thomas
<acovrig> popey: is modprobe snd-hda-codec-hdmi the only modprobe I need?
<l3dx> this is a LVM setup
<Noobproblems> shadowe989 where do I put that command? I'm new to linux, sorry!
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: not a problem. =)
<l3dx> /home/thomas is my old home folder, while the other one is new
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: press control + alt + t
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: at your desktop
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: a terminal should appear correct?
<Noobproblems> yes, it's now updating and it's done
<popey> acovrig: you shouldn't need that
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: grub is the bootloader that handles that stuff
<popey> acovrig: I mean, you shouldn't have to be fiddling with kernel modules
<popey> acovrig: dunno why it's greyed out though, sorry.
<Noobproblems> shadowe989 so, if I restart the PC I will be able to choose now?
<acovrig> popey: I wonder if when I purged everything graphical a while back, if I killed something I shouldn’t have
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: strange enough ubuntu generally doesn't wipe windows from the boot menu... hmm
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: yes in theory but stay connected just incase.
<Noobproblems> I think I did something wrong while installing it.
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: why do you say that
<Noobproblems> Because I have 2 harddrives
<Noobproblems> one SSD and a HDD
<Noobproblems> the SSD has the windows but I partioned the HDD
<Noobproblems> to install ubuntu
<Noobproblems> I think somehow I have messed up the SSD
<bibi234> acovrig: by curiosity, an you tell me what happened? Now when I get out of the screen I can only use "screen -x" to get back in
<bibi234> screen -r screenName doesn't work anymore
<Noobproblems> I will restart it now. Hope it works!
<Noobproblems> thank you very much!
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: ok, hopefully it works, good luck!
<acovrig> bibi234: I’m guessing it wasn’t matching the screenname propperly, which is strange
<shadowe989> Noobproblems: come back if it doesn't, we'll figure it out. :)
<avoider> hi yes the plugin indicator is still acting up even when i went back the the defult ubuntu themes.
<paulzz>  libogre-1.9-dev wants to use boost 46, is there I way I can make it install ignoring boost 46 as I want it to use version 55?
<Noobproblemsolve> shadowe989 thank you very much, it worked perfectly!
<avoider> Still telling me i have to execute it and i do that keeps popping up with that error
<shadowe989> Noobproblemsolve: awesome. =)
<Noobproblemsolve> now, off to experience ubuntu!
<Noobproblemsolve> thanks guys!
<shadowe989> Noobproblemsolve: enjoy! =D
<avoider> Any ideas?
<avoider> Here is a picture of the current issue
<avoider> http://i.imgur.com/TEivVNO.png
<avoider> Thats what keeps popping up repeatedly
<acovrig> popey: cat /proc/asound/modules shows snd_hda_intel, should it show some HDMI option?
<acovrig> mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0.7 works, but any idea how I would set it as system default?
<solsTiCe> acovrig: if i remember well into ~/.maplyerrc ?
<acovrig> solsTiCe: I want to set it system-wide, not just for mplayer
<belgianguy> paulzz: if OGRE has a dependency on 46 why change it?
<acovrig> solsTiCe: should I put pcm.!default { type hw card 0 device 7 } in my /etc/asound.conf ?
<paulzz> belgianguy: because the other code that uses ogre fails to build with that version of boost because that version of boost has a bug that the other code hits
<belgianguy> paulzz: care to tell what bug?
<belgianguy> maybe someone else has had it before
<paulzz> belgianguy: it fails to build when boost::shared_ptr is used when cpp11 is enabled in the compiler options
<Vladimirski> I ping my server remotely but when I shutdown the server the ping is still successful??
<Vladimirski> I ping my server remotely but when I shutdown the server the ping is still successful??
<Vladimirski> so the public IP is the router I guess
<Vladimirski> My question, how do I ping the server specifically?S
<hehe> hey folks I installed usb huawei stick it asks for pin i also set correct provider data but then enable mobile broadband box is greyed out
<hehe> how I can enable it?
<daftykins> Vladimirski: from on the internet? you can't
<daftykins> Vladimirski: assuming you're talking about a computer behind a router with SSH port forwarded
<Vladimirski> can't I just specify the port (port forwarding port) daftykins
<Vladimirski> yep
<hehe> do I need usb modem switch
<daftykins> Vladimirski: ping is a completely different protocol (ICMP) than TCP and UDP, you can't ping ports.
<paulzz> hehe: only way would be to forward all ICMP to the ubuntu machine
<hehe> paulzz: how to do it?
<Vladimirski> yeah, but it must be possible somehow to ping a machine behind a router
<Vladimirski> daftykins:
<daftykins> Vladimirski: no.
<daftykins> Vladimirski: not unless you had a second host you can connect into and ping the first via its' local address. it's simply not possible
<daftykins> also this topic is more relevant for #networking not here
<Vladimirski> thanks=)
<paulzz> hehe: dunno, I think it can be done with iptables, dunno about a hardware router
<daftykins> paulzz: you read the wrong nickname.
<DroneDx> pt
<daftykins> you're both discussing wrong topics ;)
<paulzz> oh woops ;]
<belgianguy> paulzz: is there a ticket of that bug somewhere?
<mohamedAziz17> Hello guys
<belgianguy> maybe that can shed some light on it
<belgianguy> but I'm afraid PPA's are out if you want to use 55
<paulzz> belgianguy: cant find one, nearest is this https://svn.boost.org/trac/boost/ticket/8469
<belgianguy> paulzz: is the cpp11 essential?
<belgianguy> if yes, maybe building from source might be an option, but that's a whole other tin of worms
<mikhkael_k33hl> My laptop seems to overheat and turn off instantly when using bumblee to run dota 2.
<strikov> Hi guys. I just installed 14.04 on raid1 and observe strange difference in behavior against 12.04. This difference takes place when I try to boot the machine with degraded raid (with one hdd turned off). 12.04 tells me something like 'raid is degraded, do you want to continue, y/N?' during kernel initialization but 14.04 freezes for a few seconds and silently continues booting. Is there any way to return to 12.04's behavior which seems much more inform
<strikov> ative to me? Thanks.
<daftykins> mikhkael_k33hl: sounds more like a hardware issue. perhaps you need to clean it internally of dust.
<mikhkael_k33hl> daftykins: It's a laptop and it doesn't happen on windows
<daftykins> mikhkael_k33hl: oh well, optimus functionality isn't great under Linux, either test with nvidia-prime also or it's not likely to be an option
<mohamedAziz17> Hello
<belgianguy> paulzz: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:n9pwG1VSQrgJ:ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/how-to-install-ogre-sdk-from-source/&hl=en&gl=be&strip=1
<mikhkael_k33hl> daftykins: You knhow, I was running Ubuntu before and didn't have any problem, then I switched distro then went back. :D
<belgianguy> the url wouldn't load otherwise, so it's the text only version :/
<k1l_> mikhkael_k33hl: bumblebee is outdated.
<daftykins> mikhkael_k33hl: what version is this then?
<k1l_> mikhkael_k33hl: use nvidia-prime instead
<mikhkael_k33hl> daftykins: ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> k1l_: even though that's the official line, prime doesn't work as well for 90% of users so it's pretty terrible advice
<k1l_> daftykins: most users coming here with issue have gotten prime to work
<daftykins> yeah with massive tearing
<daftykins> k1l_: seems to me it goes thusly: 1) bumblebee works with lower performance but perfect image 2) nvidia-prime sometimes works but has major tearing on the desktop or in games
<jevonia> Hi, this is a long story. I need to know how I can get my computer to require the password in order to log in. My best friend managed to put a password back on my account as administrator but it doesn't require it o log in. also, every time I open Google Chrome browser it asks me to put a password in for whatever reason and I have to use my old password for that. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.
<k1l> mikhkael_k33hl: nevertheless: remove all nvidia and bumblebee you got there. then install nvidia-331 and nvidia-prime. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Z3> Hi, I have a clean install of ubuntu 14.04 64 bit with encrypted home partition. I defined a swap partition of 2 GB at install time. But after install, swap is not available. What is the best way to enable swap ?
<Z3> sorry, encrypted home (no extra partition)
<cfhowlett> !swap | Z3
<ubottu> Z3: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Z3> cfhowlett I know that. But how can I enable it?
<popey> jevonia: there's an option in system settings -> user accounts to enable "automatic login" (or in your case disable it)
<Z3> it's a default install, is weird it is not enabled by default
<popey> Z3: is it listed in /etc/fstab ?
<daftykins> Z3: the idea is you read the link to find out how to check it / turn it on :)
<jevonia> Popey: Well, that's the thing it's not enabled, nor was it ever enabled.
<popey> jevonia: thats where you go to switch it
<Z3> popey. yes, this is my fstab:
<popey> Z3: maybe paste into a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com
<jevonia> Popey: Yeah I know, but it's not enabled.
<rjoouhrnincyk> hello :)
<Z3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9174366/
<rjoouhrnincyk> n00b question does turning off affect's in compiz speed unity up?
<popey> jevonia: is it set somewhere in /etc/lightdm/ ?
<popey> rjoouhrnincyk: in general, yes.
<EriC^^> Z3: looks like you have an encrypted swap
<rjoouhrnincyk> popey, i kinda thought so, thank's, wasn't sure
<popey> Z3: what happens if you "sudo swapon -a" ?
<EriC^^> Z3: type free -m and see if it shows up
<Z3> swapon: /dev/sda2: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<Z3> swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: No such file or directory
<jevonia> Popey: Sorry, I don't know where that is. I'm still new to Ubuntu
<popey> jevonia: open nautilus, press ctrl+L, in the box at the top type "/etc/lightdm" then look for files in that folder...
<Z3> if an unencrypted swap works, I can switch to that to fix the problem
<popey> jevonia: what files are listed
<jevonia> Popey: Ok, hold on please.
<Z3> Eric^^ I did it:  Swap:            0          0          0
<EriC^^> Z3: type sudo parted -l
<kazdax> Hello i have given my ubuntu 2 gigs and its running as a virtual machine
<kazdax> its using 1.3 gigs
<EriC^^> 1.3 gigs?
<kazdax> any idea why its using so much ?
<mdoge> ubuntu is a bloated pos
<kazdax> 1 gig and 300 mb
<EriC^^> kazdax: you mean on top of the 6.4gb or so?
<Z3> Eric^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/9174416/
<kazdax> 2 gigs
<kazdax> its has a total of 2 gigs
<Z3> Eric^^ the swap partition is 2
<cfhowlett> mdoge, then don't use it.
<popey> cfhowlett: don't feed the trolls
<mdoge> cfhowlett: dont be offended. I was just answering kazdax's question.\
<popey> kazdax: how are you measuring the amount of RAM it's using?
<kazdax> by using top
<cfhowlett> popey, true.  adding to /ignore is much easier in hexchat than xchat.  like this ...
<EriC^^> Z3: ok you can use it unencrypted if you want, or make an encrypted one i guess
<popey> kazdax: pastebin the top 10 lines of top please?
<Z3> Eric^^ ok, then prefer encrypted. What I have to do?
<popey> kazdax: also, see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<jevonia> Popey: I don't know what or how to open Nautilus. Please specify if that's not too much to ask for.
<k1l> kazdax: linuxatemyram.com
<popey> jevonia: nautilus is the name of the file manager
<kazdax> eveyrthing is running slow for some reason
<kazdax> even i thought ihave 700 mb free
<popey> kazdax: are you running Unity in the VM?
<kazdax> yes
<popey> kazdax: which vm? vmware/virtualbox?
<strikov> kazdax: 'free -m' shows that my default installation of 14.04 takes about 1GB while running using virtualbox which ~ correlates with your numbers
<kazdax> http://pastebin.com/B1vfnQ3p
<kazdax> vmware
<popey> kazdax: you have about 700Mb used
<popey> the 1.4GB also contains the 700MB cached ram. You have more free memory than you think.
<Z3> I fixed following the web page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Z3> thank you ! :)
<popey> Z3: happy days
<k1l> kazdax: free -m and then the 2nd line. read the link i gave you
<flux242> does someone succeeded to connect to a nxserver using remming? I got ssh authentication problem although ssh alone with a password or public key works
<rjoouhrnincyk> where is non-help ubuntu chat?
<flux242> using remmina I mean
<popey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rjoouhrnincyk> i'm on hexchat
<popey> rjoouhrnincyk: ^
<rjoouhrnincyk> ok thanks
<rjoouhrnincyk> :)
<kazdax> i see
<kazdax> but then perhaps its not my ram
<godbod>  Hello all
<kazdax> but when i open mozzila for example..it crashs or slows down
<kazdax> saying stuff like ..this script is not working
<kazdax> do you wan tto close it or not
<kazdax> and after closing it ..the system lags
<cfhowlett> kazdax, run it from script and note the error messages
<kazdax> when it happens again
<kazdax> i will definatly try it
<kazdax> for now the ubuntu s running fine
<godbod>  anyway to have the location of a computer in bash?
<k1l> godbod: why you leave the channel so often?
<k1l> godbod: "pwd"
<jevonia> Popey: I feel so slow. How do I get to Nautilus, the file manager?
<cfhowlett> godbod, you mean like GPS??
<popey> jevonia: how do you normally manage your files?
<godbod>  no I mean the GPS location
<popey> jevonia: there should be a "Files" icon somewhere?
<jevonia> Popey: By saving pictures, music, videos, etc. in the folders that specify that.
<popey> jevonia: are you using unity?
<jevonia> Popey: No, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<popey> jevonia: Ubuntu 14.04 ships by default with the Unity desktop.
<popey> jevonia: there should be an icon on the left which is labelled "Files" - if not, Press ALT+F2, and type nautilus, then press enter. Do you then get a file manager up?
<jevonia> Popey: Ok, I'll try.
<Silenced> Is any one using irssi ?
<jevonia> Popey: Oh my goodness, I opened the right one. Okay, I clicked on it and the files folder opened.
<popey> shurokan: many are
<popey> jevonia: press CTRL+L, this will open a box at the top where you can type a path
<popey> jevonia: type /etc/lightdm in it
<jevonia> Popey: Ok, I''l try.
<jevonia> Popey: Ok, I did it.
<popey> jevonia: what files do you see listed?
<mikhael_k33hl> I just finished installing : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics, but I don't see any nvidia panel
<mikhael_k33hl> my monitor is even messed up
<iLabs> Hello everybody!
<EriC^^> hello
<Prezident> Hey
<iLabs> Can I install Docky?
<EriC^^> iLabs: sudo apt-get install docky
<Prezident> Why couldnt you iLabs ?
<jevonia> Hi, I was talking to Popey. Are you still there?
<Prezident> try /msg popey hello.
<Lucax> unable to locate package? what to do=
<Lucax> ?
<agent_white> Lucax: `apt-get update` then search for it again.
<mikhael_k33hl> I've installed nvidia-prime, and nvidia-settings, but I can't switch to NVIDIA
<Lucax> could not open lock file
<agent_white> Lucax: Are you closed out of all your "ubuntu-update" programs?
<Lucax> software center jams while installing (applying changes) so I want to remove it and reinstall it. I type sudo apt-get remove software center and then it tells me unable to locate package.
<agent_white> Lucax: ie -- synaptic is closed, all other terminals that may be trying to install programs are closed.
<pavlix> hi folks
<pavlix> how do I list files of a source package on the web? -- More precisely, I want to see the patches Ubuntu uses for network-manager-applet
<cfhowlett> pavlix, apt-cache show network-manager-applet
<Lucax> yes agent white
<pavlix> cfhowlett: and without apt-cache, just on the web?
<pavlix> cfhowlett: like in a web git or something?
<cfhowlett> pavlix, package search details show should you
<Thomasloldk> l
<Thomasloldk> sup ppl
<agent_white> Lucax: Hm. `sudo -s 'dpkg --configure -a; apt-get install -f'`
<pavlix> cfhowlett: not really
<Thomasloldk> Do you guys know if thare is a channel for ubuntu mate ?
<pavlix> btw I used to use apt-cache show to show metadata, not package files, or did I just lose memory?
<pavlix> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet
<Thomasloldk> or just ubuntu and its flewors - i mean the desktop ubuntu
<pavlix> I'm looking at this page and I can't find the list of patches
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Thomasloldk
<ubottu> Thomasloldk: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> Thomasloldk, mate is not an official ubuntu flavor
<pavlix> als http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise-updates/network-manager-applet
<Lucax> agent white: command not found
<pavlix> also
<Thomasloldk> cfhowlett oh okay
<pavlix> there's a link to the VCS but the link is bad
<Lucax> do you mean the whole sentence or one by one
<pavlix> cfhowlett: any ideas?
<Thomasloldk> cfhowlett what is it then - is it just a spin off like mint ?
<pavlix> ah, the link works when I first switch to a newer version of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Thomasloldk, a fork ... but they hope to become an official flavor with 15.04 according to their blog
<dorkusmaximus> think i might have a hardware prob or driver prob. i have ubuntu 14.04, intel hd4600 graphics. ever so often, my screen just goes to rapidly flashing bright solid colors and i have to hard resent the computer. any ideas?
<DJones> cfhowlett: Thomasloldk: #ubuntu-mate is the support channel for Ubuntu mate, it didn't quite make it to be an official flavour this time, but may well do for the next release
<cfhowlett> pavlix, sorry, no idea
<cfhowlett> DJones, TY
<pavlix> cfhowlett: np, got it
<kazdax> will my ubuntu run fine
<kazdax> for browsing ane chat
<kazdax> on 1 gig ?
<Thomasloldk> Djones okay then i just experince that ubuntu mate is like ubuntu without bugs sorry to say but i had a hard time with cooling and with grapic drivers on my laptop ..
<cfhowlett> kazdax, yes but lubuntu or xubuntu would be better for low memory
<Thomasloldk> cfhowlett oh okay i just thorugt is was - i not into supporting but just talk linux haha and help other ppl
<Thomasloldk> need support *
<DJones> Thomasloldk: I've not tried it, but hopefully the people in #ubuntu-mate will be able to help you
<Thomasloldk> DJones i do not have problems on mate i had on just normal ubuntu ..
<DJones> Thomasloldk: Ah, ok
<Thomasloldk> DJones bad English sorry :P
<jevonia> Hi, this is kind of a long story but here I go. When I installed this and finally updated to Ubuntu 14.04, I had a password on my account. I took the password off for a few minutes because I wanted to see something. Then I tried to put the password back on but it asked for a password which was not set. I tried the previous password but it didn't work. The previous password only works when I open Google Chrome and it asks for some kind of password key or s
<jevonia> omething. My best friend managed to put the password protection back on but when it comes to the login screen it doesn't require a password to log into my administrator account even though it has been put back on. Like I said, the previous password still works whenever I open Google Chrome and it asks for some log in key or something but nothing else. I don't know how to get it so that the password is the same for everything on my account and how to make
<jevonia> it required for logging into my account.
<popey> hello again jevonia
<popey> jevonia: can you try this:-  open a terminal with CTRL+ALT+T, then in that terminal, type the following:- cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<popey> it should display a file in the terminal
<jevonia> oh ok, there you are
<popey> is there a line with the word "autologin" anywhere?
<jevonia> popey: Ok, I did and it said no such file or directory.
<popey> and you typed it directly as I did?
<fund> hi folks
<fund> i get message no object for d bus interface
<fund> when i insert usb miod
<fund> modem
<fund> what can it be
<fund> also is default keyring pass should be user pass-
<fund> ?
<fund> ty
<fund> what can it be
<fund> how to fix it? lol
<jevonia> popey: yes i did
<fun> any ideas?
<fun> lol
<agent_white> fun: pastie.org
<agent_white> fun: Paste ALL your logs, ALL the commands you have entered, and any other pertinent information to help solve your issue.
<agent_white> We don't know what "usb modem" you are inserting, how you are inserting it, where you are getting the message from dbus, when keyring is popping up... etc.
<popey> jevonia: I am a bit of a loss... http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login seems to cover all the bases though...
<agent_white> Please provide a detailed explanation of your issue, so we can help you.
<k1> Hi
<jevonia> popey: Aw ok, well thank you anyway.
<jevonia>  popey: how do i open the link? I tried clicking on it but it didn't work.
<agent_white> jevonia: O
<anna_> ciao
<jevonia> agent_white: yes?
<anna_> !list
<ubottu> anna_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dorkusmaximus> any idea what could cause my screen to randomly start doing this while using ubuntu 14.04? http://i.imgur.com/rIjZfIj.gif
<agent_white> jevonia: Just reading over your question, and attempting to understand your issue.
<agent_white> jevonia: I'm unsure of how a "log-in password" and "chromium saving password" relate.
<CarlFK> how can I tell what packages are installed?  (really trying to remove all gstreamer0.10 related packages)
<jevonia> I understand and it's not Chrominum. It's Google Chrome
<MonkeyDust> CarlFK  dpkg -l | grep ii
<agent_white> CarlFK: Be careful so as not to remove dependencies that gstreamer shares among other packages installed.
<Prezident>  /window splitv
<agent_white> jevonia: Same difference ;P I justmean... what does a login-form have to do with chrome?
<CarlFK> MonkeyDust: agent_white thanks
<jevonia> agent_white: I don't know. I was just mentioning it in case there was a connection. I'm new to Ubuntu so I don't know very much
<agent_white> cheers!
<cfhowlett> CarlFK, apt-get -s purge gstreamer0.10*              -s = "sandbox" = simulated
<agent_white> jevonia: Ah... that connection just confuses me as to what the problem is.
<nusr> why is ubuntu the ONLY user friendly channel? unfriendly ones being python and mysql?
<agent_white> jevonia: "Chrome won't remember site credentials" vs  "Linux won't auto-login" ... etc.
<cfhowlett> nusr, don't know or care.  now for ubuntu support - please ask ubuntu questions.
<nusr> cfhowlett: wrong..correct answer is ubuntu has more awesome support and people
<jevonia> agent_white: it says the login keyring wasn't unlocked when i logged into my computer
<agent_white> jevonia: Alrighty! And it prompted for a password to the keyring before saying this?
<agent_white> Or not?
<jevonia> agent_white: yes, but only when i open google chrome. I also can't get my current password to be required for logging into my administrator account.
<Felishia> help! I damaged the ncurses library folders inside the lib/i386-linux-gnu/ folder
<Tonipupu> Ciao
<Felishia> Oh WHAT I've just fixed it XD I just forgot to type w X3
<Felishia> anyway bye bye thanks
<agent_white> jevonia: what do you mean "login to admin account" ? -- do you use `sudo su` or run a program with higher privledges via `sudo PROGRAMNAME` ?
<kazdax> is there a way to login as root in ubuntu
<jevonia> agent_white: No, I mean my account is administrator on my computer.
<ZerOlegend> that is not making sense jevonia
<agent_white> kazdax: `sudo su`
<agent_white> \o Zer0legend
<ZerOlegend> hey agent_white
<ZerOlegend> jevonia, root is the only "administrator" account with linux
<agent_white> Heya! Good early-morning :)
<ZerOlegend> anything else is a regular user
<jevonia> Zer0legend: Tell me about it
<kazdax> okay how do i log out from root
<sacarlson> kazdax: I think it's like sudo -i
<ZerOlegend> oh crap it is morning now hadn't noticed
<kazdax> sudo su worked
<kazdax> but now i am root and dont want to remain root ..just wanted to know if it was possible
<jevonia> Zer0legend: Well, I mean when I installed Linux. my boyfriend has account too but my account is Administrator while his is Standard
<ZerOlegend> i never heard of such a thing with linux maybe I am just getting old
<sacarlson> kazdax: just type exit to go back to normal user
<kazdax> ahh thanks
<ZerOlegend> unless it is just using different groups for the accounts
<ZerOlegend> jevonia, how did you set your account as administrator?
<jevonia> Zer0legend: It's frustrating because just anybody can log into my account.
<jevonia> Zer0legend: It was by default as being the owner of the computer.
<ZerOlegend> you are using windows terminology
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, it's a little unclear what your main concern is
<ZerOlegend> root is the only admin account
<jevonia> zer0legend: My comouter used to have the windows OS but I've installed Ubuntu on it.
<ZerOlegend> are you sure you are using ubuntu and not windows? because you are not making any sense
<kazdax> i think she is saying..her account that she uses is without a password even thou she set one
<jevonia> zer0legend: yes I'm sure. It says Ubuntu 14.04 LTS as the version of Ubuntu I am using.
<agent_white> ZerOlegend: Is is the hour of nonsense I feel! I cannot answer any questions d:
<kazdax> and that people can access her computer because it dosnt prompt for a password
<agent_white> ;P
<ZerOlegend> kazdax, afaik you couldn't not have a password
<kazdax> ahh
<ZerOlegend> kazdax,  I have never heard of that
<kazdax> okay that only happens on windows then
<agent_white> jevonia: What exactly made you realize you had an issue? -- what happened that was unexpected?
<ZerOlegend> one you log into ubuntu and enter the root password in the master keyring it generally won't prompt for a password for the duration of that session
<jevonia> agent_white: well when I went to turn my computer on and log in. The log in screen only said login under my name and still requires a password for my boyfriend's account.
<ZerOlegend> that still is not enough information
<kazdax> for some reason i think she is trolling
<kazdax> but thats just me
<ZerOlegend> did you set your ubuntu to auto login
<fede> hhholaaa
<ZerOlegend> she is trolling or should not be using a computer
<agent_white> jevonia: So, it asks you which account (of two accounts) you want to login under? -- your account does not require a password, but your boyfriend's account does? is this correct?
<jevonia> I also turned the password off and back on because of something else I was trying to do but ever since I never had a password, not even to update and it kept asking for a password that wasn't set. Then my best friend was able to put my password back on but it only works for updating but not for logging into my account.
<jevonia> agent_white: yes , correct.
<agent_white> jevonia: So then, you wish you add a password back to your account?
<kazdax> ZerOlegend, you said you cannot have a way to not use password
<ZerOlegend> go to terminal and type passwd
<ZerOlegend> kazdax, when you create an account i thought it would not let you just hit enter
<ZerOlegend> but i also said just as far as i knew because a lot has changed over the years
<agent_white> ^^ jevonia: Do what Zer0legend said after logging into your account. That is the command to change user password.
<kazdax> i see
<jevonia> agent_white: My best friend already added my password back to my account but I can't log in with it for some reason.
<jevonia> I've already done that and it still doesn't require a password to login.
<ZerOlegend> jevonia, how is it you even installed linux?
<ZerOlegend> no offense but if you are doing something wrong somewhere and what you are telling us does not make a whole lot of sense
<shadowe989> you can have a account without a password on servers but you can't login.
<jevonia> I installed it through my best friend, his old disc of Ubuntu 9 I think and I just kept updating until the latest version
<androiduserp> ubuntu uses systemd?
<jevonia> I know it doesnt make any sense, how do you think I feel.
<jevonia> ?
<agent_white> jevonia: "my friend... added back the password" ... "I can't login" ... "it doesn't require password to login"
<jevonia> It's extra frustrating. I don't even know how that happens.
<tr33m4n> @androiduserp I don't think so, but there are plans to in the future
<agent_white> The last statement conlflicts the others completeley. Now I'm not sure if you CAN login, or if you CANNOT.
<androiduserp> tr33m4n i see thanks
<shadowe989> agent_white: she/he is locked out I believe.
<ZerOlegend> well she is on it right now on irc no less
<agent_white> I still don't understand.
<ZerOlegend> that is waht I do not get if she knows enough about ubuntu to have it running and logged in and on irc but cant figure out the password stuff?
<jevonia> No, I CAN log in but there's no password set according to the log in screen but there really is a password set now.
<ZerOlegend> makes no sense whatsoever
<agent_white> She says a password was apparently set, yet she cannot use it to login, yet there is no password?
<shadowe989> agent_white: not being prompted for a password. That doesn't matter if she is on IRC, alot of people have multiple computers.
<jevonia> Now it makes even less sense because now there is a password.
<HFSPLUS> !ops | Nooo waaahh
<ubottu> Nooo waaahh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ZerOlegend> well i did a ctcp version request
<ZerOlegend> came back as ubuntu
<agent_white> jevonia: "So, you are able to login, but there is no password prompt."
<ZerOlegend> sounds like she just has auto login set
<agent_white> ^^
<ZerOlegend> but that wouldnt even show a login screen
<jevonia> But before I didn't have one and it just said login but now it's making less sense of how I don't have a password on my account but I DO have one set now.
<ZerOlegend> this is where I say I call BS
<ZerOlegend> and ignore
<agent_white> jevonia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<shadowe989> jevonia: you want to be prompted for a password?
<jevonia> That's correct. That's how I'm talking to y'all now.
<jevonia> Yes I do
<shadowe989> User Accounts> *Select Your Name* > Toggle antuomatic login
<agent_white> ^^
<shadowe989> automatic login*
<shadowe989> just bring up the menu and type in "User Accounts"
<jevonia> I know, I looked for that too and it's not enabled. Automatic Login is DISABLED.
<jevonia> I don't get it lol so annoying.
<shadowe989> jevonia: ok do you see a button at the top right
<shadowe989> jevonia: "Unlock"
<jevonia> Yes
<shadowe989> jevonia: click that
<shadowe989> hopefully that will do the trick for ya
<jevonia> I did that already too
<jevonia> It doesn't change anything
<shadowe989> after you unlock it, if you click on the automatic login switch
<shadowe989> jevonia: it should switch over to "On"
<jevonia> Oh, ok. hold on
<shadowe989> jevonia: ok =)
<androiduserp> does ubuntu support high resolution laptop displays? like 3000 x something pixels
<phunyguy> wait, so what exactly is the issue?
<agent_white> jevonia: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html -- Please read this so we can solve your question sooner than later next time.
<agent_white> phunyguy: Hard to understand.
<phunyguy> can login but wants to be prompted for a password, and autologin is disabled?
<shadowe989> phunyguy: correct, it was just a misunderstanding.
<phunyguy> sounds to me that either A.) They are confusing what "login" is, or B.) The account has NO password.
<agent_white> Just "combining" login with irrelevant things like 'chrome passwords'
<shadowe989> I understand but not everyone knows the terms.
<ZerOlegend> phunyguy, im going with A on that
<androiduserp> i am looking for laptops but most of them are crap quality will ubuntu run on a macbook?
<agent_white> shadowe989: I know :)  That's why I bring up the point as (even though I am not great with terminology) explaining the problem correctly is 80% of the battle to solving it.
<ZerOlegend> i had to ignore he/she/it because it was too frustrating anymore for me to even watch
<ZerOlegend> its like half their terms are windows
<ZerOlegend> lol
<shadowe989> agent_white: thats perfectly normal
<agent_white> shadowe989: Indeed.
<daftykins> androiduserp: it can't be guaranteed that every feature will work on macs, so no - best avoided.
<shadowe989> ZerOlegend: what if shes a lawyer?
<ZerOlegend> that would make sense then
<phunyguy> alright, let's stay on topic and not talk bad about people.
<shadowe989> I mean not everyone has time to learn.
<shadowe989> agreed phunyguy .
<jevonia> phunyguy: Thank you.
<cfhowlett> androiduserp, short answer: yes.
<agent_white> shadowe989: True. But learning how to ask questions properly is a VERY good trait to learn.
<agent_white> Otherwise we get the "what the customer wanted..." thing going on.
<jevonia> To the rest: It's not like you know the whole story but I'm used to using crappy ass windows but I like Ubuntu better so far.
<MonkeyDust> jevonia  thank you for sharing your appreciation with us
<jevonia> And did we not catch the whole I'M NEW TO UBUNTU/LINUX part.
<jevonia> MonkeyDust: Of course and thank you for trying to help.
<agent_white> jevonia: We don't judge you background. Wherever you come from, we just hope to educate you on how to present your issues so they can be solved easily.
<jevonia> Thank you all for even trying to help me.
<agent_white> jevonia: I hope you find your solution.
<agent_white> jevonia: Please take a series of screenshots otherwise, so you can illustrate your issue to us.
<jevonia> I did present the issue but it was kind of a long story is all
<jevonia> I was thinking about doing that too but I don't know how to send them on here.
<shadowe989> jevonia: did the 'autologin' switch not toggle for you?
<jevonia> shadowe989: it's on but it didn't change anything.
<agent_white> jevonia: That's fine, part of the process of how to explain briefly. (I am terrible at it.)
<agent_white> jevonia: You turned it "off", right?
<jevonia> agent_white: Since it was a long story, I was just trying to mention all the things that seemed important enough to mention.
<shadowe989> Yeah that was a slip, I said "on". It needs to be off. Multitasking fail here. heh.
<agent_white> jevonia: All good :)
<jevonia> agent_white: No, not yet because I'm still talking to you on here.
<agent_white> jevonia: Hahah. Good point.
<agent_white> jevonia: So the first focus is disabling auto-login for a user account.
<agent_white> On startup?
<albz3589> ciao
<agent_white> Or do you hit the "choose a user" first, click on your user account, and it auto-login's ?
<shadowe989> agent_white: i want ask her to run commands but thats not good for new...
<jevonia> agent_white: That's the thing, I've never enabled it. I've never touched the button.
<shadowe989> albz3589: later.
<agent_white> jevonia: So you're saying it is disabled?
<agent_white> Doesn't matter what you did or didn't, just what the state of it is currently.
<mikha> Hi all. So I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.10 on my roommate's laptop, but I can't find any wifi networks. Anyone have a fix?
<mikha> Well, not trying, it is installed.
<jevonia> Yes, it's been disabled since I installed Ubuntu on my computer.
<ZerOlegend> ok jevonia when you turn on the computer and let it run without touching anything what happens?
<ZerOlegend> do you get to the desktop or some login menu with user names in a list?
<shadowe989> jevonia: I believe I have a solution for you
<cfhowlett> mikha, have you completed the installation?
<agent_white> mikha: How are you attempting to find other networks? What is the error that proves it is unable to find a network? etc.
<shadowe989> jevonia: can you open a terminal? press: control + alt + t?
<jevonia> It'll boot up as usual and come to the login screen. Then I just click login because it doesnt say anything about entering my password, which is set , to remind you.
<jevonia> Yes, hold on a sec
<ZerOlegend> are you selecting a username at that login menu?
<jevonia> Opened terminal
<shadowe989> jevonia: ok type this exactly as I say... sec
<shadowe989> jevonia: gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jevonia> Yes but it only says login under my name with no password promt.
<jevonia> ok, hold on shadowe989
<shadowe989> it will ask for your password then a text editor will appear
<shadowe989> jevonia: ok
<ZerOlegend> that is the strangest issue I have ever heard
<mikha> One sec, I'll send you guys a screen shot.
<ZerOlegend> mikha, what are you using to scan for wifi networks? is your wifi adapter enabled in ubuntu check lsmod/lspci
<agent_white> jevonia: 'document' your issue once you fix it, so you can explain what the fix was please. :) I'm curious to see.
<shadowe989> agent_white: its lightdm, im sure of it.
<shadowe989> agent_white: if you type that command it has a "autologin-user" field
<shadowe989> agent_white: that will allow even a passworded account to still click the name and bypass
<jevonia> Ok, I will
<agent_white> shadowe989: Oh really?
<ZerOlegend> ok shadowe989 that makes more sense
<ZerOlegend> most wm's autologin just auto logs in without displaying a selection
<shadowe989> yes
<jevonia> And I typed it in and another window popped up
<ZerOlegend> that is why i wanted to know more information earlier
<shadowe989> jevonia: yep
<robynata> :-D
<shadowe989> jevonia: gedit right?
<shadowe989> jevonia: I need you to look for a line that says "autologin-user=", it will have your name on it probably.
<jevonia> shadowe989: yes
<shadowe989> jevonia: remove the username, but keep "autologin-user="
<mikha> Alright, so I can't get a screen shot -_-
<shadowe989> jevonia: so that entry is just blank.
<jevonia> I did and my username isn't next to it.
<mikha> When I try to get a screen shot, it closes the drop down menu I'm trying to show you guys so I can't document the problem.
<shadowe989> jevonia: good now save the changes
<mikha> Basically, when I click on the wifi icon on the start bar at the top, it's just not finding any wifi networks.
<agent_white> mikha: `scrot -s ~/path/to/save/%Y-%m-%d-%T-screenshot.png` :)
<shadowe989> jevonia: and exit out of the window and the terminal.
<jevonia> it was blank when I opened it but ok
<shadowe989> jevonia: oh really?
<mikha> Just type everything between the apostrophes in the terminal?
<agent_white> mikha: If you have `apt-get install scrot` (scrot installed), then run my command, click-drag around an area and it will save it to the path you specify.
<jevonia> shadowe989: yes, i just did what you said anyway.
<agent_white> mikha: `scrot -s ~/%Y-%m-%d-%T-screenshot.png` :)
<agent_white> ^^ enter that, then click on your screen and drag to make a box around the area to screenshot
<agent_white> then it will save in ~/
<altin> Hello there, I am having a problem with an unknown process in my ubuntu machine
<altin> it is being run at /root/Acsko
<altin> and I have no clue what that is
<altin> o.O
<ZerOlegend> did you google it?
<shadowe989> jevonia: ok can you bring that back up?
<altin> When I kill it, it keeps re-running
<altin> even when I delete it it re-creates the file
<altin> and runs
<t4nk315> I'm having trouble installing a dual booting win8/ubuntu system.  Can I get a helping hand?
<shadowe989> jevonia: I want you to add a # before every line except the first.
<altin> I googled but can't find anything
<jevonia> shadowe989: Bring which back up?
<mikha> I can't install anything, no internet.
<altin> I can't even find the source where it is being created or what it does since the file is not readable
<jevonia> To which lines?
<ubuntuaddicted> for some reason my right click custom actions aren't showing up in thunar. anyone know why?
<shadowe989> jevonia: a terminal and type the command I gave you before.
<ZerOlegend> mikha, what wifi adapter do you have?
<shadowe989> jevonia: there is something else that could be in that file that is making you login.
<jevonia> I don't remember the command
<mikha> I'm not sure, it's not my computer. How would I find that out?
<ZerOlegend> lspci
<ZerOlegend> if it is usb then do lsub
<shadowe989> jevonia: gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ZerOlegend> if you do not see a wifi controller listed in either then its not configured in your kernel
<t4nk315> I'm getting a blank back screen after hitting "Install Ubuntu" at the grub screen
<jevonia> Thank you, hold on a minute please.
<t4nk315> I heard the ubuntu drum beat
<mikha> It's a Dell CPS M1330 laptop.
<t4nk315> I just don' see anything
<shadowe989> jevonia: ok =)
<mikha> Dell XPS M1330***
<ZerOlegend> that doesnt tell me anything
<ZerOlegend> did you check lspci?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | t4nk315, 1. verify the .iso       2. verify the USB
<ubottu> t4nk315, 1. verify the .iso       2. verify the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ZerOlegend> it is probably a broadcom driver in which case you will have to download that and copy it to that computer if that computer has no internet
<mikha> And where would I go to get that?
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<jevonia> shadowe989: It's not popping up anymore and I don't know why.
<cfhowlett> mikha, broadcom?  it's on the iso.
<ZerOlegend> he doesn't know for sure
<ZerOlegend> mikha, go to terminal sudo lspci -k
<cyberwave> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<ZerOlegend> look for a network interface that is for wireless
<shadowe989> jevonia: did you press "control + alt + t"?
<jevonia> shadowe989: yes, I mean after typing in the command. It won't pop up again.
<mikha> Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cfhowlett> mikha, perfect.  30 seconds with a terminal and a USB
<mikha> I have a USB, so what do I have to do?
<ZerOlegend> i think that driver is pre-loaded cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> mikha, open the usb with your filemanager.   open the /pool/main/d/
<shadowe989> jevonia: ok open another terminal and heres the last thing I know to do.
<shadowe989> jevonia: make sure its not the same one.
<ZerOlegend> mikha, in terminal type lsmod
<ZerOlegend> see if there is the adapter shows in that list
<altin> Hello there, I am having a problem with an unknown process in my ubuntu machine, it is being run at /root/Acsko, and I have no clue what that is o.O
<altin> When I kill it, it keeps re-running, even when I delete it it re-creates the file and runs again
<altin> I googled but can't find anything
<jevonia> shadowe989: ok, opened a new terminal window
<mikha> Open it on her computer (no internet) or this one?
<altin> I can't even find the source where it is being created or what it does since the file is not readable
<altin> what I found with: netstat -tpn
<altin> is this: tcp        0      1 192.168.1.60:39432      115.159.28.139:25000    SYN_SENT    1907/Acsko
<cfhowlett> ZerOlegend, should be, but I get this error all the time on testing so ...
<unopaste> altin you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<shadowe989> jevonia: "whoami"
<ZerOlegend> you are probably right cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> mikha, plug the USB into the problem computer and open the file
<solsTiCe> it's on the cdrom: run sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ZerOlegend> but I am just curious if lsmod has it already
<shadowe989> jevonia: thats your username, you will need it
<cfhowlett> mikha, sudo dpkg -k /pool/restricted/d/dkmsMORESTUFFHERE
<shadowe989> jevonia: sudo gpasswd -d YOURUSERNAMEHERE nopasswdlogin
<mikha> I have no idea how to open whatever /pool/main/d/ is.
<mikha> But I have the computer in my lap.
<cfhowlett> mikha, use the file mananger.
<jevonia> shadowe989: ok hold on please
<shadowe989> jevonia: it has to be exactly like I wrote it, just put your username in that field.
<cfhowlett> mikha, drag and drop the file name on the terminal line.  wait 1 for a picture
<shadowe989> jevonia: sure thing.
<TenLeftFingers> I was messing around with some sound applications and now my sound menu won't control my volume anymore. I did run qjackctl as root which I know was stupid. I've purged the sound apps and tried reinstalling ubuntu desktop but still no luck. Is there a way to get it to work again? Sound is fine I just can't change the volume.
<mikha> What file? You're way ahead of me.
<agent_white> TenLeftFingers: Have you tried installing/using `pavucontrol` ?
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<mikha> I only have the computer in my lap, and the USB plugged in, and I opened the file manager.
<TenLeftFingers> agent_white: no, I'll try that now, thanks
<ZerOlegend> yeah TenLeftFingers i suggest pulse audio controller
<TheBigDeal> is there a way i can resize my filesystem partition?
<ZerOlegend> TheBigDeal, unmount it and use gparted
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: I'll try that too, thank you
<ZerOlegend> TenLeftFingers, that is the same thing agent_white said
<k1l> TheBigDeal: start a live system and resize it
<TheBigDeal> ZerOlegend, But i'm using it
<TheBigDeal> k1l, hm
<jevonia> shadowe989: it says [sudo] password for Jevonia
<shadowe989> jevonia: yes put in your password
<ZerOlegend> TheBigDeal, you cant resize a mounted partition
<Guest13982> Hello. I recently had some files that I could not delete in my trash folder, and now I cannot delete any files. http://pastebin.com/SJZRU3a1
<Guest13982> I ran these commands that I found on http://askubuntu.com/questions/216644/i-cannot-delete-files-from-roots-trash
<TheBigDeal> ZerOlegend, even if i'm using it the filesystem one?
<ZerOlegend> TheBigDeal, again if the partition is mounted you cannot resize it, it has to be unmounted so use a liveusb or livedvd and do it that way
<jevonia> shadowe989: it's not typing while I'm typing my password.
<Guest13982> I can still remove files via terminal rm -r, but not by deleting icons in gui, it says that the folder is missing
<TheBigDeal> ZerOlegend, alright
<shadowe989> jevonia: yeah it hides your password so people can't watch over you
<TenLeftFingers> agent_white: ZerOlegend the app just says "connection to Pulse Audio failed" :0
<mikha> Anyone there? Still haven't resolved this :P
<shadowe989> jevonia: its typing even if it doesn't look like it.
<cfhowlett> mikha, patience
<ZerOlegend> TenLeftFingers, what packages did you remove ?
<agent_white> Guest13982: How are you attempting to delete the files inthe trash folder? Through the nautilus GUI or a terminal?
<mikha> Will do, sorry.
<solsTiCe> Guest13982: type f5 to refresh the window
<Guest13982> agent_white: I am selecting through gui. sudo rm -r removes them okay in terminal.
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: ardour and qjackctl. I removed and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and it pulled in a few things I had removed (solitaire and mines).
<shadowe989> jevonia: it should do nothing after u put in your password.
<jevonia> shadowe989: ok, it says removing user jevonia from group nopasswdlogin
<ZerOlegend> ok it was jackd that messed it up for you
<shadowe989> jevonia: or that my bad =) going by memory.
<shadowe989> jevonia: thats a good sign
<shadowe989> jevonia: now restart your computer
<shadowe989> jevonia: good luck lol.
<jevonia> oh ok lol it's totally ok
<agent_white> Guest13982: That is not the best way to do it.
<jevonia> Ok and thank you very much.
<Guest13982> solsTiCe: Not sure I understand that, sorry
<ZerOlegend> TenLeftFingers, im not sure what to tell you since you had removed some stuff
<shadowe989> jevonia: lol lets wait to see if it works first =)
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: there is still some jack stuff on my system somehow. when I type 'jack' and then press TAB I see more stuff.
<agent_white> Guest13982: If you are using the GUI, how do you know that the trash still contains files?
<jevonia> Shadow989: Ok, logging off now.
<agent_white> Guest13982: `empty-trash` in a terminal. Tell me what happens.
<shadowe989> jevonia: ok
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: my mistake, that stuff is gone now
<ZerOlegend> try apt-get remove jack
<agent_white> shadowe989: Sounds like you may have found the culprit eh? :)
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: Okay, thanks for getting me a bit further anyway
<Guest13982> agent_white: command not found
<shadowe989> agent_white: i hope lol...
<ZerOlegend> you will need to reboot after and then sound in theory should come back
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: 'jack is not installed'
<agent_white> Guest13982: `sudo apt-get install trash-cli; empty-trash`
<ZerOlegend> try jackd TenLeftFingers
<Thomasloldk> are any of you guys playing Lol - i can't get it to work any more with playonlinux ...
<shadowe989> agent_white: there appears to be a group called nopasswdlogin that will be assigned.
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: good thinking, but same result
<shadowe989> agent_white: which will let you not have to enter a password.
<agent_white> shadowe989: I saw that above... assigned via what?
<ZerOlegend> man you b0rked that up good
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: Yes, I did :D
<shadowe989> agent_white: I want to say when she installed it, she might of accidently marked "Require no password at login"
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: I wonder could I purge and reinstall pulseadio?
<Guest13982> agent_white: command not found still
<shadowe989> agent_white: but you still need one for sudo and such.
<ZerOlegend> TenLeftFingers, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ZerOlegend> try that
<teward> Thomasloldk: you might want to check the wine appdb to see if others have made it work.  You may also want to consider installing a newer version of Wine from the ubuntu-wine PPA (note that PPAs are generally unsupported here)
<agent_white> shadowe989: Ahhh good deal ( or bad :P ).
<agent_white> NIce find though! :)
<shadowe989> agent_white: well I hope its the right find haha.
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: fantastic, thank you I'll go through this.
<agent_white> Guest13982: You are unable to right-click on the trash on your desktop, and click "empty trash..." ?
<teward> Thomasloldk: i would also like to point you at this: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141  This is for LoL 4.x, and it looks like there's installation scripts and 'getting it to work' available there.
<agent_white> shadowe989: Sounds like it's well along the way :D
<Guest13982> agent_white: correct
<Thomasloldk> teward i have - i even tried too sumbit a version a while back and they would not even accpeted anything becurse LOL is updated often
<jevonia> Shadowe989: It worked. Thank you so much.
<shadowe989> jevonia: wow great
<shadowe989> jevonia: anytime =)
<agent_white> Guest13982: With a 'blank' nautilus window open, on the left-hand side, do you see a  "Deleted Items" ?
<jevonia> shadowe989: the only thing I don't understand is why does it keep asking me to put my old password in every time I open Google Chrome?
<Guest13982> agent_white: hold on, must install nautilus
<Agent_Sm1th_BR> ad
<jevonia> It says something about a keyring password or something'
<agent_white> jevonia: If you created any questions to any forums (ubuntu forum, stackexchange, etc.) make sure to follow up with the solution to your problem in case anyone else has the same issue.
<shadowe989> jevonia: oh yeah I know of that... sec
<agent_white> jevonia:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/216644/i-cannot-delete-files-from-roots-trash
<agent_white> jevonia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25974/how-do-i-change-the-default-password/25999#25999
<agent_white> ^^
<Thomasloldk> teward - i know i know - Appdb did not even want to accpted my sumbit last time i had it working becurse LOL is being pacted to often so no support thare - thats why i asking here i fell like tried anything by know
<agent_white> sorry, wrong link pasted first.
<jevonia> shadowe989: How do I follow up with that? Sorry if it seems like i'm slow as hell but it's just that new to me lol
<teward> Thomasloldk: you might try #winehq - i saw your earlier message btw, but my observation was a lot of things in the version of wine in the stable repos for ubuntu work in the latest dev version from wine *shrugs*
<ZerOlegend> the whole thing was just a custom group
<shadowe989> jevonia: did you request help on a website before comming here?
<agent_white> ^
<jevonia> shadowe989: The links you post aren't opening after I click on them.
<jevonia> shadowe989: No I didn't.
<shadowe989> jevonia: jevonia thats not me, thats agent_white.
<solsTiCe> jevonia: irght on link and choose open in navigator
<shadowe989> jevonia: if you didn't don't worry but to fix the keyring issue.
<solsTiCe> jevonia: right +click+
<jevonia> ok lol
<Guest13982> agent_white: so, there is nothing in the trash, until I turn on my external hard drive. Then the files I deleted from it appeared and I was unable to empty them, but atleast the option to empty trash is back.
<jevonia> Thank you all.
<jevonia> ^^
<shadowe989> open a program called "Passwords and Keys"
<shadowe989> jevonia: ^
<agent_white> jevonia: Come back soon and watch for others who need advice to solve the same problem :)
<shadowe989> jevonia: that is if you want chrome to stop asking you :)
<jevonia> I opened it shadowe989
<shadowe989> jevonia: ok do you at the top left, a label named: "Login"?
<jevonia> And ok agent_white although that will be difficult because of work and all lol
<jevonia> Yes
<jevonia> Shadowe989: yes
<Cykit> Anyone know how to allocate a specific amount of memory to a program?
<shadowe989> jevonia: right click on it > change password.
<Cykit> Through Terminal?
<shadowe989> jevonia: put in your current login password.
<Guest13982> agent_white: Nautilus shows no date deleted, and the icons in the trash all have lock symbols on them, so I cannot empty-trash
<ZerOlegend> Guest13982, what user are you trying to delete as?
<Jarvix> ubuntu 14.04 on dell inspiron 1545 with external monitor. video lags when accessing Dash. thoughts?
<ZerOlegend> im guessing you were root at some point and that is why you cannot delete them from nautilus
<ZerOlegend> Jarvix, disable effects?
<shadowe989> Cykit: thats something you do via Python or C. rlimit is what we call it. I dont think you can do that via a terminal.
<jevonia> shadowe989: It won't take the old password. It accepts the current one I'm using now though. I don't understand that exactly.
<Jarvix> ZerOlegend, thank you
<shadowe989> jevonia: yeah thats what I meant.
<shadowe989> jevonia: by doing that it should stop asking you every time you login and start chrome.
<Guest13982> agent_white: username e, is there a way to gain permissions?
<Cykit> so I root ?
<agent_white> Guest13982: what do you mean? Why do you need permission and to what?
<shadowe989> jevonia: so what you did, should do the trick.
<SchrodingersScat> Cykit: looks like ulimit is also something mentioned for doing this: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/ulimit.htm
<agent_white> Guest13982: What is the path to your external drive?
<jevonia> shadowe989: Ohh ok, so I just change it to the current password even though I use the current password to get to changing it to the current one I'm using now?
<ZerOlegend> Guest13982, change the ownership to your username for the files you want to delete
<ZerOlegend> or the folder
<ZerOlegend> man chown or man chgrp
<Guest13982> agent_white: /media/e/46FD-94BA
<shadowe989> jevonia: yes it needs to be set to the current password.
<Cykit> Im using a program with wine and its killing the memory
<shadowe989> jevonia: that is correct, I know its odd, but thats what makes it stop. =)
<Cykit> The program lags.
<ZerOlegend> Cykit, wine does that
<jevonia> shadowe989: Ok, I did it. Again, thank you so much.
<Cykit> Does it?
<ZerOlegend> depends on how you set up wine and what you are trying to run in it
<jevonia> shadowe989: It is odd lol but I'll just have to get used to it is all lol
<ZerOlegend> you are not running those application native
<Cykit> Virtual Dj.
<ZerOlegend> yeah that is resource intense
<agent_white> Guest13982: `sudo rm -fr /media/*` ?
<Cykit> yeah its rather laggy
<ZerOlegend> how much ram do you have
<Cykit> 6gb
<phunyguy> Token: please stop that
<ZerOlegend> well that should be enough
<agent_white> `sudo rm -fr ~/.local/share/Trash/*; sudo nautilus ~/.local/share/Trash/files`
<ZerOlegend> check your wine config
<Cykit> k
<jevonia> shadowe989: Logging off now. Have a wonderful day ^_^
<shadowe989> jevonia: heh, well I hope you Ubuntu works out for you now, stop by here anytime for help. thats what we are here for. =)
<shadowe989> jevonia: thank you, you too! =)
<agent_white> shadowe989: ++1 nice work
<jevonia> =)
<agent_white> jevonia: ++1
<shadowe989> agent_white: ty =)
<TenLeftFingers> ZerOlegend: thank you. Running 'pulseaudio' from the terminal showed it was failing because it couldn't load jack. I removed refernces from /etc/pulse/default.pa and my menu came back to life!
<Guest13982> agent_white: the files have already been moved to the trash, I am trying to remove them from there. They do not appear in the external hd, so rm -r work.
<Guest13982> agent_white: trying to change ownership via sudo chown username:username /media/name told me it was read-only, which it is not.
<ZerOlegend> you are welcome TenLeftFingers
<Cykit> the music sounds terrible. i need a decent mixing program for Linux
<ZerOlegend> i didn't even like ardour that much
<OerHeks> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1~dfsg0-1 (utopic), package size 2396 kB, installed size 5355 kB
<agent_white> Guest13982: So... no way to: `sudo su; sudo rm -fr /media/Elements/.Trash*`
<agent_white> ?
<ZerOlegend> Guest13982, sounds like its mounted as readonly
<ZerOlegend> the filesystem doesn't lie
<Cykit> thanks Oer
<Guest13982> ZerOlegend: I have been reading and writing to it for weeks though
<user_01> hi all. when i do “su USER -c "bash -l" i get
<user_01> bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device
<user_01> bash: no job control in this shell
<user_01> is there something wrong?
<t4nk315> I check the hash value on my ubuntu iso and it was correct.  I'm still getting a black screen when I either Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu
<Guest13982> agent_white: yeah, that did not work either, also /home/e/.local/Trash has no files listed when I tried to rm -fr in terminal
<bubbasaures>  !nomodeset | 14WAAQ0FO
<ubottu> 14WAAQ0FO: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<t4nk315> I have secure boot/legacy support disabled
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, You have seen the UEFI wiki?
<Guest88603> jared
<t4nk315> No sir
<t4nk315> May I have a link?
<Guest88603> jared
<bubbasaures> !uefi | t4nk315
<ubottu> t4nk315: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<t4nk315> Cheers
<teward> Guest88603: If you have an actual support question, please ask it, otherwise, please stop that.
<Cykit> uefi has been around for a while
<bubbasaures> Cykit, Glad to see you here, if you need help ask, otherwise this is not chat.
<Cykit> My apologies
<t4nk315> bubbasaures, I have done all of those things except for the intel smart response.  I can't find it prob cause I have AMD (newbie here)
<t4nk315> Does that I mean I have to try to install in EFI mode?
<Guest13982> ZerOlegend: How can I remount as read-write?
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, I know just enough of uefi to stop helping when needed. What is on the computer now and what have you done to prepare?
<bubbasaures> for the ubuntu install
<arunpyasi> guys, how do I mount a folder in another folder with write permission ?
<t4nk315> Windows 8. I have prepared a partition, gone through a guide disabling UEFI, secure boot, and maybe a few other thigns skipping my mind right now.  I have a usb fully prepared that loads to the grub screen
<t4nk315> When I select Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu I get a black screen and nothing else happens except I hear the Ubuntu drum beat
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, Cool, what you need is a unallocated space for the ubuntu partitions, and than install efi.
<k1l> t4nk315: maybe you need the nomodeset boot parameter for the video driver to work
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, You may need to use the nomodeset boot is all so read that link.
<Cykit> Check your VGA?
<dpkg_issues98697> I made a mistake with my kernels, hoping you folks here can help me out.  I got in my head that 3.13 was older that 3.5 (which is what I'm running) and tried to remove the wrong package.  Now I have dependency issues and can't reinstall 3.13
<t4nk315> k1l, how do I get the nomodeset boot parameter?
<k1l> !nomodeset | t4nk315
<ubottu> t4nk315: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<t4nk315> Man, that's a sweet bot
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: please show the error in a pastebin
<dpkg_issues98697> ok will do k1l
<mosquito> Hi I have a problem with ubunto12.04 64 bit as a VPS  using proftpd and apache2 with msql-server and i have upload the website to the host but the website keeps displaying all white. I have php 5.3.10 and the site is has been working on php 5.3 and 5.4 can somebody please help me?
<Cykit> Anyone ever installed Enlighten?
<ZerOlegend> did you install the php mysql libs?
<k1l> mosquito: enabled php?
<mosquito> I don't think so I have only installed mysql-server.
<bubbasaures> Cykit, You might like #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cykit> Thanks dude,
<mosquito> You guys can check the data here: http://167.114.97.248/version.php (it's the phpinfo webpage)
<bubbasaures> good iq reducer
<ZerOlegend> mosquito, try the package php5-mysqlnd
<ZerOlegend> but sounds like php was not installed properly
<Cykit> My apologies once again; I'm a chatter.
<Cykit> :)
<ZerOlegend> and is your php file properly done?
<mosquito> Yesm the website is working well. on windows vps
<OerHeks> Cykit, e17 ?
<Cykit> yes
<OerHeks> how is e17 offtopic, bubbasaures ?
<mosquito> I have installed the php5mysqlnd, and restarted services but, no. It does not work.
<Cykit> What defines if something is off topic?
<ZerOlegend> not sure then really cause there is no error message
<ZerOlegend> check your apache logs?
<k1l> mosquito: sites-available points to correct folders?
<bubbasaures> OerHeks, This user has just chatted random stuff for awhile is all, not really any support content given or asked.
<mosquito> Ok, give me a second..
<t4nk315> Ok, so from what I understand I need to edit the commands before booting and put acpi=off
<t4nk315> and it might work
<t4nk315> but might turn off my fan...
<ZerOlegend> i doubt it will disable your fan
<Guest66013> hi what does uptime display?
<ZerOlegend> system uptime
<k1l> Guest66013: time since last boot
<Guest66013> sorry upload :D
<Guest66013> it shows: load averages: 1.94 2.20 2.17
<ZerOlegend> yeah that is system loads
<Guest66013> what does 1.92 mean?
<Guest66013> 1.94
<Guest66013> in percent?
<habhatti> Guest66013: shows the load on your processor
<t4nk315> acpi=off didn't work and I still hear the ubuntu drums
<Guest66013> habhatti: in percent?
<k1l> Guest66013: that is not net-speed. that is a number displaying the load the system is having. no not in percent
<ZerOlegend> http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<habhatti> Guest66013: no not in percent, look at the link ZerOlegend pasted
<Guest66013> i have a quadcore cpu
<k1l> Guest66013: above 1 means there is more jobs in the que than the system can run instantl.
<Guest66013> and it shows: load averages: 1.94 2.20 2.17
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, Is the W8 install important to to, and if so is it backed up/imaged off the HD?
<k1l> Guest66013: so read the link it explains it.
<bubbasaures> to you*
<faust> k1l: that's not true
<Guest66013> k1l: ok, how can i simulate more load?
<k1l> Guest66013: use prime
<t4nk315> I made the HP cds last night, so I got a back up.  and yes it is important to me.  It has no important information, I just want to be able to dual boot
<ZerOlegend> stress tests
<ZerOlegend> what k1l mentioned
<t4nk315> I do I do a nomodeset boot up?
<t4nk315> It doesn't tell me how to do that
<cfhowlett> dpkg_issues98697, logout, boot and older kernel, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, Cool, so note we preface with the others nick when we communicate.
<faust> k1l: Guest66013 that number says how many CPU do you need to allow every process to not wait. This means, for example, that in a dual core environmente the max is 2 and not 1
<k1l> faust: yes, he told he got a quadcore after i explained it....
<Guest66013> ok but why i got 3 numbers now?
<t4nk315> bubbasaures,sorry
<k1l> Guest66013: they are in 3 different times.
<k1l> Guest66013: last minute, last 5 minutes, last 15 minutes
<t4nk315> bubbasaures, I'm at the grub screen again trying to figure out how to do a nomodeset bootup
<k1l> Guest66013: if you would have read the link we would not have to type it all again in here
<dpkg_issues98697> bubbasaures: thanks, I'll give that a shot right now.  Meanwhile, heres a paste k1l http://pastebin.com/uhnW7XsB
<Guest66013> 2.63 sounds pretty high on my quadcore now...
<ZerOlegend> k1l, that is why i posted it and quit responding
<k1l> Guest66013: please come and ask if you have read the link: <ZerOlegend> http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<bubbasaures> dpkg_issues98697, Not sure why I'm involved.
<ZerOlegend> with the internet it is peoples choice to be uneducated now days
<faust> Guest66013: your system will be overloaded when that number gets over 4
<velho_> hey folks! How To invert colors in one window?
<velho_> I'm using Ubuntu default
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: how did you install that other kernels?
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, I believe there it is f5 or f6 choose nomodeset and I forget the boot from there maybe ctrl-x
<t4nk315> bubbasaures, I tried f5 and f6.  I guess I'll try ctrl-x
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, ctrl-x is not the nomodeset boot you have to choose it.
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, What do you see at this grub window?
<mosquito> Hmm, does somebody know how to instal mssql ?
<ZerOlegend> in ubuntu?
<mosquito> Yes
<faust> mosquito: why?
<ZerOlegend> you don't
<t4nk315> bubbasaures, I see Try Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu, OEM install(for manufactureers), Check disc for defects
<mosquito> Well because of this: http://167.114.97.248  because seems like website can't connect..
<faust> mosquito: maybe you want to use mysql
<t4nk315> bubbasaures, I think I gotta it. "You put nomodeset between the quiet and splash part."  Found it after my 1000ths google search
<dpkg_issues98697> cfhowlett: thanks, I'm looking into getting an old kernel to load without sitting on the grub screen. (Its a remote computer)
<k1l> <k1l> dpkg_issues98697: how did you install that other kernels?
<mosquito> Well actualy this page is a webhost where you can signup and the database is on a remote dedicated server. And the logins and ip, ports are all ok. And I don't know why it can't connect now :/
<cfhowlett> dpkg_issues98697, I accidentally nuked a library computer today ...
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, Yes, that will work, I have not gotten to the kernel edit on a install there.
<dpkg_issues98697> k1l: All of the kernels were installed doing normal dist-upgrade , I only started trying to mess with them when I kept getting update/upgrade errors
<habhatti> mosquito: What do you mean by "this page"?
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: no, the 3.5 kernels
<t4nk315> bubbasaures, Thanks for taking the time to help man
<dpkg_issues98697> cfhowlett: The only reason I didn't just do that was they I happened to extend the timeout instead of setting it to a "wait for input setting"
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, Thanks lets just see you get all setup, good job backing up windows, you are set for any failure with a smile.
<dpkg_issues98697> k1l : I did upgrade this machine from 12.04 to 14.04.  Is that the kernel from 12.04 still running?
<mosquito> Website which is on webhost ( 167.114.97.248 ) is just a website where people can check news, and download game client since its a website for a game. And this website also includes registration which is forwarded to a remote dedicated server.
<habhatti> mosquito: Right. And is that server running Ubuntu, or?
<faust> mosquito: I think that your problem is about the configuration of a php script maybe you should ask on #php
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: sorry your story gets confusing the more you tell. you started with "i had installed the 3.5 kernel and removed the 3.13 because i thought the 2.5. were the latest"
<mosquito> Well phpscript works if I'm using a windows vps,
<dpkg_issues98697> k1l: I've never manually installed any kernels, just the ones that came automatically
<mosquito> No the remote server is running windows server 2k8
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: depending on what you did to install the 3.5 kernel that can explain your issues now
<faust> mosquito: why are you asking this question here?
<habhatti> mosquito: On which machine is Ubuntu running?
<mosquito> Well since it's not php problem if the script works on windows server?
<faust> it seems that you misconfigured the script
<mosquito> Ubuntu is running on webhost
<faust> mosquito: do you have admin access on the server the hosts the script?
<mosquito> Yes
<bkrvn> Guys guys! My analog sound output stopped working after a restart. Help me debug this please!
<habhatti> mosquito: Your Apache/PHP configuration cannot access the DNS for your remote db server.
<faust> mosquito: are you able to resolv the hostname that is written in the script from CLI?
<tafa2> My server says: 10 packages can be updated. 10 updates are security updates.
<tafa2> But apt-get update && apt-get upgrade only show 4 packages to be updated?
<bkrvn> I'm on 14.04.1. It was just working half an hour ago. I was fiddling with a second monitor and restarted several times
<mosquito> faust: what do you mean by resolv ? that it can not reach it?
<bubbasaures> tafa2, run dist-upgrade
<habhatti> mosquito Can you look up your db server's hostname from the command line?
<mosquito> Ok one second.
<dpkg_issues98697> k1l: Sorry.  I'll back it up.  Some months ago I upgraded to 14.04 and after that I started noticing errors on boot and when I tried to run apt-get update.  In the past I've only really had problems when I need to clean up old kernels so today I went in, checked what version was running, which was already 3.5  .  I assumed that was the current one, since usually when I update to do ones it will automatically switch to those.  I then 
<bubbasaures> tafa2, dist-upgrade is a security and kernel "ok"
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: ok, try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<tafa2> bubbasaures I see
<tafa2> thanks!
<bubbasaures> tafa2, Heh, just keep moving.
<mosquito> Yes I can.
<teaearlgraycold> How do I find out the version of my OSS AMD driver?
<habhatti> mosquito: Hmm.
<faust> mosquito: are you 100% sure that the hostname in the script is correct?
<habhatti> mosquito: Consider using Google DNS nameservers using resolveconf?
<mosquito> Yes, I can also give you the logins and you can check it on ur own :P
<faust> mosquito: Your problem is strange... if it is not a problem you can write the ip address in the script, this shoudl circumvent the problem...
<it_> asd
<jak3000> hi all, cant connect remotely to my server i get this error: http://pastie.org/9736666     i do this: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT  but continue cant connecting any advice why?
<mosquito> Well the configuration is setup allrgiht you can check it up here
<mosquito> http://pastebin.com/7543123S
<faust> are you sure that this format is correct? $Hoste = '198.100.154.23,1433';
<mosquito> It works if I use it on windows server :/ so I it should be correct yes.
<nmz787> owen1: make any progress?
<t4nk315> bubbasaures, Ok, I got it installing now.
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, Excellent.
<TheBigDeal> Can i save my applications in another partition instead of the filesystem partition?
<bubbasaures> TheBigDeal, Why?
<TheBigDeal> bubbasaures, no more space
<bubbasaures> TheBigDeal, Probably resizing is what you need.
<faust> mosquito: it looks weird to me to use comma as an ip:port separator, usually it is a colon
<dpkg_issues98697> k1l: I did the reconfigure, then I tried to fix dependencies again but I'm seeing the same (errors were encountered while processing) should I go ahead and try dist-upgrade?
<faust> mosquito: but maybe your script expect it to be like that idk
<TheBigDeal> bubbasaures, Yes i know, i wanted to create a live usb to resize the file system partition but i had some problems.
<mosquito> Hmm let me change it.
<TheBigDeal> bubbasaures, failed to load COM32 and menu.c32 something like that
<teaearlgraycold> So it seems like xserver-xorg-video-radeon doesn't support northern island AMD GPUs?
<TheBigDeal> bubbasaures, on the boot section
<bubbasaures> TheBigDeal, I can't really help you beyond a resize option.
<mosquito> No, it still doesn't works :(
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: is /boot a seperate partition?
<dpkg_issues98697> k1l: it's lvm, I think that means it has to be separate, right?
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: did you make some modifying of grub?
<TheBigDeal> bubbasaures, well, you didn't answer my first question, you just asked another question :)
<owen1> nmz787: in mapping my End key to mouse click? no. i think the issue is this command - xmodmap -e 'keycode 115 = Pointer_Button1'   it's not Pointer_Button1
<bubbasaures> TheBigDeal, Your first question is a whim, not a good idea.
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: ah, i am not fmailiar with lvm. please make sure there are either the things in /boot in the main partition or there is a /boot partition in "mount"
<dpkg_issues98697> k1l: no not on purpose, but this error keeps popping up
<dpkg_issues98697> Generating grub configuration file ...cat: /video.lst: No such file or directory /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `'.
<dpkg_issues98697> No path or device is specified.
<bubbasaures> this is not windows where you would do that easily TheBigDeal
<TheBigDeal> bubbasaures, i see :P, thanks
<owen1> nmz787: i am also trying to make it harder to type fn key. i want it to be shift+fn so i tried this: xmodmap -e 'keycode 151 = NoSymbol XF86WakeUp NoSymbol'  but nothing happened.
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/512753/usr-sbin-grub-probe-error-failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-when-using-g
<nmz787> owen1: i don't know much about keyboard remapping, though I did mess with it when I last installed ubuntu
<nmz787> owen1: that was more related to some stupid issue with the gnome terminal and changing tabs in it
<nmz787> owen1: I was asking about your biose
<nmz787> owen1: I saw you mentioning some dd commands, so it seems you were trying to make a bootable disc
<t4nk315> bubbasaures, Do I need to have nomodeset permanently added to the boot loader? Now when Ubuntu starts up I get the black screen again.  Do I need to find and install drivers?
<nmz787> bootable floppy/usb drive
<dpkg_issues98697> k1l: ok, the root directory does have a /boot/ it's not in mount
<owen1> nmz787: oh. the bios. i didn't try updating the bios. the reason i wanted to do that is hibernation not working. someone here told me updating the bios is extreme. so i decided to find different solution. havn't find it yet.
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: that is fine (but i am not sure if for lvm)
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, Hard to say, I would think drivers are available. nomodeset is a per-session use most often to get in to run updates/upgrades and load anything needed.
<t4nk315> alright
<t4nk315> Thanks
<dpkg_issues98697> k1l: it was working fine with the same partition setup for more than a year, something seems to have gotten odd after the 14.04 upgrade
<nmz787> owen1: updating the bios isn't extreme, you just need to be cautious
<k1l> dpkg_issues98697: i am afk now. see  the link
<owen1> nmz787: i don't know what 'cautious' means
<nmz787> owen1: you need to make sure the download of the new image wasn't corrupted
<owen1> nmz787: how?
<nmz787> owen1: which you do with a CRC or md5 hash
<nmz787> owen1: the bios update program might do it for you
<nmz787> owen1: if the manufacturer didn't provide the md5 to compare against
<bubbasaures> t4nk315, Once installed and having run a update and upgrade there is a additional drivers tab in the software & updates app where we see graphic choices
<nmz787> owen1: there should be a program on your computer called md5sum
<owen1> nmz787: yup. i know that
<owen1> let me look at the lenovo site
<nmz787> owen1: if the manufacturer had the md5 sum next to the bios image, you would compare running md5sum on the image you downloaded vs the sum on their site
<owen1> nmz787: before i do that, is there a way to tell the version of bios i currently have?
<nmz787> owen1: likely in your bios there is a version somewhere
<nmz787> you might have to press a key to bring up some help screen
<owen1> so i have to restart
<nmz787> there may be another way through some utility or ACPI tools
<nmz787> owen1: did lenovo give you a bios flash tool, or does it provide the updater through the bios menu?
<owen1> nmz787: i don't know (for both questions)
<nmz787> owen1: or does it give you an image that it asks you to boot up?
<nmz787> ok
<nmz787> well I assume the last one then, since you were talking about dd
<Prezident> Howdo i remove unity and all this shit and just keep x + firefox?
<owen1> nmz787: i was just following a blog post
<owen1> nmz787: so i don't know if it's 'official'
<owen1> http://positon.org/lenovo-thinkpad-bios-update-with-linux-and-usb
<k1l> !language > Prezident
<ubottu> Prezident, please see my private message
<owen1> nmz787: bios revision: 1.17. Firmware Revision: 1.15
<Prezident> i answered ubottu
<Prezident> Hope you suck it..
<Prezident> Stop your shitty spam shit.
<nmz787> owen1: second sentence in that post "You have to download the bootable ISO file from Lenovo support site, convert it and copy it to a usb flash drive."
<owen1> yup
<owen1> looking online
<nmz787> owen1: so the image should do the checksum/md5 for you
<MonkeyDust> Prezident  stop or leave
<nmz787> owen1: the steps in that blog post are not risky at all, unless you don't dd to the correct drive/partition (it should be the USB drive)
<nmz787> owen1: in the case of incorrectly dd'ing, you will mess up a drive, not the bios!
<owen1> nmz787: on lenovo's website i see BIOS Update Bootable CD, version 1.18 so i have a pretty recent bios. i don't think it's going to help.
<nmz787> owen1: there should be a changelog
<nmz787> or errata
<owen1> oh. let me see
<nmz787> that tells you what changed
<djinja> any way to get rid of the bell on the right top of unity (with empathy and xchat and stuff)
<dorkusmaximus> you could use gnome instead
<owen1> nmz787: i downloaded the iso. how do i get the changelog?
<nmz787> owen1: link to download page?
<nmz787> it should be on the page
<owen1> nmz787: the first link - http://support.lenovo.com/vn/vi/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-x-series-laptops/thinkpad-x1-carbon-type-20a7-20a8?c=1
<owen1> i have gen 2 (20a7)
<nmz787> http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/gruj14uc.txt
<nmz787> owen1: ^
<nmz787> it was the README
<owen1> oh
<nmz787> owen1: I don't see anything about hibernation or ACPI or power management
<owen1> nmz787: yup! thank a lot
<nmz787> owen1: so I don't think it will help :)
<nmz787> owen1: have you updated using ubuntu updater?
<owen1> nmz787: i tried modifying com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla and also /etc/systemd/logind.conf based on a few blog posts.
<nmz787> owen1: did you do a clean install of the latest ubuntu distro?
<owen1> nmz787: yup
<owen1> i use i3 instead of unity. unity is still installed though.
<owen1> should i try to login into unity?
<ylmfos> ;l;
<nmz787> owen1: hmm, idk
<nmz787> owen1: I don't think the window manager would have such an effect
<ylmfos> turk var mi
<owen1> yeah
<ylmfos> burasi nere_
<Guest20785> Hi, I was here a little while ago. I have an external /dev/sdd that will not let me delete files from it. How do I get read/write access?
<Prezident> try chmod it
<Prezident> the files you wanna del.
<dormac> Hey I cannot open the Chrome after updating to 14.04 already tried reinstalling, any ideas? I need for a couple of extensions
<Guest20785> Prezident: I tried that, the issue is that I already deleted them to the trash but I cannot empty the trash or restore the items to the external hd
<Prezident> dormac: are you able to open it as root from terminal?
<Prezident> Guest20785: uhm, okay!
<dormac> Prezident let me try it, brb
<k1l> dormac: open a terminal and run it from there. see what errors come up
<k1l> and never ever run gui programs as root "just to test". that will mess with your permissions
<pagios> <pagioss> i have a DL380Gen8 server, with 2x ssd and 3x sata, i configured the logical drives and disks are detected, now when i boot to install ubuntu i get no disks detected
<dormac> Prezident cannot find the way to open chrome in terminal, can you help me?
<k1l> dormac: open a terminal, "chrome" enter
<bprompt> dormac:     tried installing the latest chrome?   39 I think
<dormac> k1l "chrome: cannot find order" on terminal
<Guest20785> If chmod doesn't work to give access to a read-only external hdd, what can you do?
<k1l> dormac: sorry, its "google-chrome"
<teward> Guest20785: chmod would only help on ext4 systems.  if it's fat32 or ntfs it won't help at all
<teward> Guest20785: the solution is to change the mount parameters either by manual mount or in fstab to have the proper permissoins sets
<soham> HI! is it possible to login as root in Lubuntu 14?
<dormac> k1l got it, it says "/usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<teward> !root | soham
<ubottu> soham: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dormac> k1l weird, i just installed it, i'm gonna try again
<Guest20785> teward: ah, right...it is fat32. Can I just reformat the whole thing using to be ext using fdisk? or do I have to change the moutn parameters first?
<MonkeyDust> Guest20785  backup first!
<k1l> dormac: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<soham> Is there a way to start something like this without asking the password? wine /opt/hfs.exe
<Guest20785> MonkeyDust: already did
<MonkeyDust> dormac  what's the outout of   cat /etc/issue
<soham> Sorry ! with GKSU wine /opt/hfs.exe?? I basically want to run a Wine Program as ROOT!
<MonkeyDust> soham  wine is "windows" and hfs is "mac" ... what are yoy trying to do?
<k1l> soham: why would you ever want this?
<soham> Anyone??
<teward> Guest20785: the question is what is the ultimate use case
<Guest20785> soham: what program are you trying to run as root?
<teward> Guest20785: if the use case is cross-platform, no, stick to FAT or NTFS and jsut mount it with adequate permissions
<teward> soham: Wine doesn't operate in that method.
<soham> HFS is a Windows HTTP File server! I want to use it on Ubuntu! and HFS needs root permission to bind the ports!
<pagios> <pagioss> i have a DL380Gen8 server, with 2x ssd and 3x sata, i configured the logical drives and disks are detected, now when i boot to install ubuntu i get no disks detected
<dormac> MonkeyDust Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<dormac> k1l Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Guest20785> teward: well, I had read/write access and I was backing up data on my external hdd. I run all linux, but I could foresee file transfer to other systems.
<soham> teward: Try and see! gksu wine hfs.exe!
<k1l> soham: that is just plain idiotic to run a webserver within wine.
<teward> soham: the issue with Wine is that if run as `sudo` it'll run under the root namespace and won't work as you expect it to.
<teward> soham: it's also a security risk AND idiotic to run webservers within wine
<loki__> soham, you are wrong, you can bind > 1024 port
<teward> soham: and no, i'm not trying - i already write testcases for wine.
<Guest20785> soham: have you tried to use samba?
<loki__> and the redirect using iptables
<soham> teward: I've checked it! What Im trying to accomplish do Work!! I just need a way to launch it at startup and without the annoying GKSU password prompt!
<a13x212> i'm trying to block traffic to specific ip using ufw but doesn't seem to work: sudo ufw deny out to <ip>
<soham> a13x212: Firestarter works :P
<a13x212> what is firestarter?
<soham> Guest20785: Yes! and HFS suports themed fake websites!! You should check HFS and its features!! Then you will understand what IM tryting to do!
<soham> a13x212: IpTables GUI. Use Google!
<loki__> soham, just write upstart job
<k1l> soham: that doesnt make any sense. and if you want to fake sites for illegal purposes its not supported here anyways
<soham> loki__: How? What will be the upstart jon to start : wine hfs.exe ?
<loki__> soham, basicly i think you need add wine prefix var too
<soham> kil: You misunderstood me! It allows you to make Fake websites in the sense, you put 100 files in a folder and flash them via IP as a full blown website!! Please check HFS on Google!
<Guest20785> teward: Sorry, I am looking for a link to manual mount or fstab to change permissions
<soham> Guest20785: sudo apt-get install pysdm
<k1l> soham: there are a billion of native linux webservers that do the exact same.
<soham> loki__: Im quite ignorant in that sense!! Can you just write me the upstart job!?
<soham> kil; Such as?? And where do I get templates
<dormac> k1l solved! tnx for your help
<soham> ?
<dormac> Prezident solved! tnx for your help
<k1l> soham: why do you not think about using a linux program instead of wanting the windows program all the time?
<loki__> soham, here is example http://pastebin.com/nBZ6YGes
<Prezident> dormac: glads me alot, enjoy the nice chrome.. i prefer lynx myself.
<Prezident> luakit is also pretty nice, but have fun!
<dormac> Prezident I don't really like it, I just need a couple of its extensions, how is lynx?
<loki__> soham, place it into /etc/init and call it like "notebook_fn.conf"
<Prezident> lynx is terminal based, luakit might be the quickest one in world.
<Prezident> luakit is desktop version.
<boxmein> wolo
<zgn> hello, im currently creating a windows 7 install usb using win7, how would i go about keeping lubuntu 12.04 in a dual-boot? preferablly a pretty gui dual boot i have a powerful rig
<zgn> can anyone help me?
<zgn> hello, im currently creating a windows 7 install usb using win7, how would i go about keeping lubuntu 12.04 in a dual-boot? preferablly a pretty gui dual boot i have a powerful rig
<frecel> is askubuntu down for everyone else or is it just me?
<k1l> frecel: works fine
<Guest20785> teward: alright, I backed up my /etc/fstab and I am looking at fstab, but I do not see my currently mounted external hdd
<Guest20785> teward: http://pastebin.com/aK3ketRS
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know of a way to change the color of my led's in my Tt Poseidon Z keyboard using ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> Guest20785, You add to fstab for mounting
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: Yep, External automounting drive, nust make an enty in that gile to make it "automount" : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 .
<Bashing-om> nust/must*
<shadowe989> *sigh* people seem to forget how IRC works... Its not active chat. I had the answer to a guys question above but he left. Is RAM and CPU cycles in such short supply again? lol
<shadowe989> we should get the topic set to ask people to wait a little bit before leaving
<Guest20785> Bashing-om: Sorry, I didn't quite understand your last comment. I am looking at the link, not sure how to add /dev/sdd1 automount
<k1l> shadowe989: good idea with just one problem: who reads the topic :/
<shadowe989> k1l: I do, ##Python has me by the... neck with the "no lol zone" rule.
<shadowe989> k1l: speaking of topic, 10.04LTS is still supported?
<k1l> shadowe989: the server version, yes. the desktop, no
<shadowe989> k1l: Oh wow, thanks, didn't notice server edition had longer support. nice.
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: show us -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit ( MBR partitioning), and we show ya the edit to make.
<k1l> shadowe989: back then. from 12.04 on both lts versions do have 5 years support
<Guest20785> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/VcddfUEb
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: Looking at http://pastebin.com/VcddfUEb , gimme a bit .
<Lock_> If an interface device shows up in ifconfig -a yet does not show up in the interface condif file is it as simple as manually adding the interface into the file?
<Lock_> *config
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: OK, working,, we are deaking here with vfatfile system ( 4GB file size linirs !) .. let's get the UUID -> sudo blkid | pastebinit <- .
<Bashing-om> deaking/dealing*
<Guest20785> Bushing-om: http://pastebin.com/ymncvzAn
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: looking at http://pastebin.com/ymncvzAn .
<Ad1> hi, does anyone tried new Xubuntu 14.10?
<habhatti>  I did, briefly, Ad1
<Ad1> it haven't got any problems with stability or programs compatibility?
<habhatti> Um, worked fine for me with everything except Netbeans.
<k1l> Ad1: that depends on your system and your programs.  best is if you just test it yourselv
<Ad1> hmm... i have TV card, and it doesn't work on live cd
<bri_> Anyone having a problem with youtube crashing in chromium?  It blacks out the screen then I have to manually shut the computer down
<zoidfarb1> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 in gnome-fallback mode. Can I upgrade to Ubuntu GNOME 14.10?
<zoidfarb1> Or would I have to do a complete reinstall?
<ubuntuaddicted> trying to setup a udev rules, how do i make sure a certain webcam always get's mapped to /dev/video0 and the other one always to /dev/video1?
<Ad1> zoidfarb1: i think you can
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: sudo mkdir /media/<username>/external , add to /etc/fatab  file -> uuid=46FD-94BA /media/<username>/external auto users,uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0 // Where <username> is your actual username. See how this works out for you, the options are variable.
<Blinkiz> Hello. I having a weird network speed problem. I can not come over 380 Mbit with iperf (or anything else) on my Ubuntu 14.04 server. How can I troubleshoot this? The server is a virtualization host, I have the same upper speed limit between host and guest.
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: Make the above, and prior to rebboting, check with terminal command -> mount -a <- no output here is good-to-go .
<Bashing-om> rebooting*
<Ad1> i've got problem with Medion Creatix CTX948 TV Card when I'm running Xubuntu 14.10 LiveCD, will it correctly find my TV Card and it will work?
<Guest20785> Bashing-om: special device uuid=46FD-94BA does not exist
<kovisk> hi
<kovisk> how to restore the settings of my audio? this robotic-sounding.
<Guest20785> Bashing-om,: Here is my fstab change http://pastebin.com/iusR13St
<Guest20785> kovisk: are you using alsa?
<kovisk> Guest20785, yes
<kovisk> lubuntu
<kovisk> 14.04
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: is the external drive plugged in ? did you -> mkdir /media/guest20785/external - where quest20785 is your actual login username ?
<Guest20785> Bashing-om: yes
<kovisk> how to restore the settings of my audio?
<kovisk> use lubuntu 14.04
<kovisk> help
<arunpyasi> guys, please help me fix an ftp file permission stuff :D
<Guest20785> kovisk: what sounds robotic sounding? you can try sudo speaker-test to see if it is outputting properly
<orangematt> I have a failed Ubuntu Server 14.04 installation (lost power midway through). Tried to reinstall from LiveUSB, but the disk doesn’t appear to the installer. I booted into a trial desktop environment and discovered that there is a volume on that disk mounted to /dev/loop1 that I can’t delete. The drive doesn’t show up in Gparted, either. Any ideas?
<rannger9997> hello!
<kovisk> in fact he's not serious, just out the voice.
<Guest20785> kovisk: sudo alsa force-reload will reload the existing configuration after boot
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: And ''e' is your true login username ? ? else as we are looking at encrypted file systems, I no longer know .
<frixcool> hi
<Guest20785> Bashing-om: yep, e
<kovisk> no bass
<Seveas> orangematt: /dev/loop1 is a loopback device (to mount an iso). That's related to the live desktop you are running :)
<Seveas> orangematt: can you please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Seveas> kovisk: all about that bass, bout that bass, no treble :)
<Guest20785> kovisk: you can't hear low tones, is it a laptop?
<kovisk> Guest20785, no use laptop, yes desktop
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: Sorry, IF this were a normal install, should workie; with encryption, I do not know .. others advise better, please .
<orangematt> seveas: yes, give me one second
<Seveas> kovisk: there's no global equalizer setting in Ubuntu afaik. Try using a different application to play the file to see if that's correct.
<rio_zenta> Hello
<kovisk> Seveas, I've done it. tried VLC, then qmmp.
<rio_zenta> When trying to follow these instructions here: http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-a-set-static-ip-in-ubuntu/ .. I managed to get a static IP set up yesterday, but now it is no longer working today. Is there a fault with network manager?
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: Remove the "//" from the end of the fstab line .. that was but a seperator for my own statement, not a part of the fstab format !
<Seveas> kovisk: ok, did you do anything special toyour sound setup, such as removing pulseaudio and/or installing jack?
<kovisk> Seveas, no
<Guest20785> Bashing-om: still does not exist
<ubuntuaddicted> how can i ensure a certain webcam always is /dev/video0?
<Seveas> ubuntuaddicted: you can probably do some mucking about with udev rules
<Seveas> ubuntuaddicted: for details, use google, I don't know them by heart either :)
<rio_zenta> anybody else had issues with network manager?
<ubuntuaddicted> Seveas, i know i need to use a udev rule BUT what i'm confused on is i want to ensure a certain webcam is always mapped to /dev/video0 because by default guvcview uses that webcam when i open it
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: Again I am back to " I do not know" as we know that it does in fact exist " /dev/sdd1: UUID="46FD-94BA" TYPE="vfat" " Why it is not being read I do not know.
<orangematt> Seveas: Here is the output of my fdisk: pastebin.com/LmbUUXhr
<Seveas> ubuntuaddicted: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187251/udev-webcam-rule-read-but-not-respected
<Seveas> ubuntuaddicted: you seem to have a single 16GB disk with a single partition that is currently formatted as fat32 drive for windows. Do you want to completely wipe this drive and just install Ubuntu? Ot is this perhaps the live usb on a 16gb usb drive?
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: Still should workie (?_) :: File types: >> auto: The file system type (ext3, iso9660, etc) it detected automatically. Usually works. Used for removable devices (CD/DVD, Floppy drives, or USB/Flash drives) as the file system may vary on these devices.
<Seveas> err, that last one was for orangematt :)
<orangematt> Seveas: That’s the live usb. I have another 250gb sata disk that I was trying to install Ubuntu to, but it is no longer seen by the system.
<Guest20785> Bashing-om: oh well thanks anyway
<Seveas> orangematt: the brownout may have killed it :(
<orangematt> :-( very sad
<orangematt> Seveas: Thanks for your help
<Seveas> orangematt: can you pastebin the output of dmesg? It may say something about the drive.
<Bashing-om> Guest20785: I am dissappointed not working out, ask again, see if those with encryption experience can advise better.
<orangematt> Seveas: sure
<orangematt> Seveas: pastebin.com/5QFEJzcq
<Seveas> orangematt: nothing :( At this point I'd check if the bios still sees the disk. If it does, try another os and see what happens. If it does not, power off and unplug/replog the sata controller (if it's a separate board) and the drive (both data and power)
<Seveas> and when I say power off, I mean remove power cable (and battery, if laptop)
<Seveas> rio_zenta: what's the problem with networkmanager?
<frankdrey> so for some reason, when my laptop is plugged in, the mouse battery shows up in the status bar
<rio_zenta> Seveas: I can't seem to assign a static ip address without it failing
<orangematt> Seveas: Thanks. I will try that.
<Seveas> rio_zenta: how is it failing?
<bekks> rio_zenta: "without it failing"?
<rio_zenta> no internet connection, Seveas , bekks
<jt> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook retina. The only option it gives me for installation type is 'replace Mac OSX with Ubuntu' or 'Something else', if I do something else I have to setup my own partitions. When I go to 'Something else' I have 250 gigs of free space.
<bekks> rio_zenta: Then how do you configure your static IP?
<jt> Is there something wrong with the 14.10 installer? Does anyone know what the partition breakdowns should be for a macbook pro retina?
<New2ubuntu> HI everyone
<frankdrey> plugged in: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vb0dqf7pqcj6i96/Screenshot%20from%202014-11-22%2013%3A33%3A31.png?dl=0
<Seveas> rio_zenta: my first guess would be that you entered the wrong settings :)
<frankdrey> unplugged: https://www.dropbox.com/s/un51jvygpxotqyz/Screenshot%20from%202014-11-22%2013%3A34%3A00.png?dl=0
<New2ubuntu> I recently installed Ubuntu and it shows Gallium 0.4 on NVE6 under Graphics when it should show Nvidia GEforce 660
<rio_zenta> Seveas, weirdly, it worked last night, now it is failing
<New2ubuntu> How do I solve this?
<bekks> New2ubuntu: How do you solve what?
<New2ubuntu> bekks I recently installed Ubuntu and it shows Gallium 0.4 on NVE6 under Graphics when it should show Nvidia GEforce 660
<bekks> New2ubuntu: Which driver do you use?
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<New2ubuntu> CUrrently using NVIDIA binary driver - version 331.38 from nvidia 331 updates
<Seveas> rio_zenta: do you have an IP? And a default gateway? Can you ping the default gateway? Can you ping other devices on your local network? Is the cable plugged in? :)
<rio_zenta> Seveas, I set the IP address at .0.175 (assuming that 175 is way out of the DCHP range). I also used nm-tool to check for the correct DNS, gateway, etc.
<Ben64> New2ubuntu: where exactly are you talking about
<bekks> New2ubuntu: Can you pastebin "sudo lspci -k" please and provide the URL?
<Ben64> New2ubuntu: post a pastebin or screenshot
<Seveas> rio_zenta: that didn't answer half my questions :)
<rio_zenta> Seveas, I pinged default gateway, failure resulted there.
<rio_zenta> cable plugged in, yes.
<rio_zenta> Seveas, pinged another device, same result as pinging gateway
<Seveas> rio_zenta: ok, so your gateway isn't liking you. Is the link up? (sudo ethtool eth0)
<New2ubuntu> beeks and ben64: http://pastebin.com/RBHPw8uE
<New2ubuntu> here's the pastebin
<bekks> New2ubuntu: You are still using nouveau, not the nvidia driver.
<New2ubuntu> how do I switch to the nvidia driver?
<bekks> New2ubuntu: could you pastebin "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" please?
<New2ubuntu> bekks: http://pastebin.com/rfS6uNEh
<wagle> my 14.04.1 system wont startup xwindows today..  worked fine until a update yesterday..  is this known?
<Ben64> New2ubuntu: have you restarted since installing nvidia drivers
<bubbasaures> wagle, Update include a kernel?
<New2ubuntu> ben64, not yet
<Ben64> New2ubuntu: do that then
<New2ubuntu> ok, I will do it and report back in
<New2ubuntu> thanks
<bekks> wagle: Works fine here.
<wagle> bubbasaures: no, but i rebooted
<LordFoobar> Hi, yesterday I dual-booted to Windows (after about 6 months of not doing so) and Windows screwed the system date. Now, my computer show one hour behind (Windows probably changed DST... by changing the system clock.... who knows...) and, now, I can't change it from Ubuntu Gnome 14.04. ... How does one set up NTP and sync with Gnome 3? All I read on the web is something with systemd (?)
<LordFoobar> Why isn't there a UI for that?
<bubbasaures> LordFoobar, This a wubi install?
<k1l> LordFoobar: click on the system clock, then settings for date and time. there is a setting for npt syncing
<LordFoobar> bubbasaures, no. I'm a sorta "long" Linux user and installed Windows 7 mostly for my games when I bought this computer early this year. I installed Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 in dual boot after that using the live CD
<LordFoobar> k1l, all I see is "Automatic Date and Time" and "Automatic Timezone", but no "sync" button, or anywhere to setup the ntp server address
<new2ubuntu> Thank you guys, it worked!
<Cykit> How do you recover the root password ?
<bekks> LordFoobar: It just uses the Ubuntu ntp servers.
<bekks> !root | Cykit
<ubottu> Cykit: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Seveas> Cykit: you don't. But you can set it with sudo or via recovery mode.
<k1l> LordFoobar: oh yes, there used to be some setting. seems like gnome got rid of that. but the sync is done with the ubuntu ntp servers iirc
<LordFoobar> bekks, then, why isn't it sync'ing the time? It's been over 15 hours now and the computer is still behind 1 hour
<k1l> Cykit: you dont need to recover. there is none.
<bekks> LordFoobar: Because NTP will not change the time in one big step, but will adjust it slowly.
<Seveas> LordFoobar: ntpd doesn't do large leaps. You're going to want to do a manual ntpdate call.
<Cykit> Then what is the purpose of having root access?
<LordFoobar> Seveas, details?
<LordFoobar> Seveas, I'm comfortable with the terminal
<k1l> Cykit: please read the message and link from the bot
<Seveas> LordFoobar: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd stop; sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com; sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd start
<Cykit> thanks
<bekks> Cykit: The purpose is the ability of performing actions requiring root privileges.
<Seveas> LordFoobar: you can also tell Ubuntu that the hardware clock runs on local time instead of UTC, to cooperate with windows.
<Seveas> (though I forgot how, you'll have to google it :))
<LordFoobar> Seveas, seems like the ntp deamon is not installed O_o
<Seveas> heh.
<frankdrey> hwclock --localtime --systohc is how I did it in Arch, not sure if there are any issues with that in Ubuntu
<bekks> frankdrey: There are now issues with that in Ubuntu. But it doesnt change time slowly, but in one big step.
<Seveas> frankdrey: that's how to do it once, but iirc there's an initscript that you'll need to tell what to do too
<frankdrey> ah
<Seveas> It's been ages since I had to care about windows though :)
 * frankdrey doesn't multi boot :P
<Bashing-om> Seveas: Info: Windows defaults to considering the hardware clock to being local time. Ubuntu (and pretty much all *NIX systems) defaults to considering the hardware clock to be UTC. So every time you boot Windows it's "fixing" the hardware clock, and setting it back X hours from UTC to your local time.
<frankdrey> i just keep all my files online and when i get bored of an OS, wipe and reinstall
<Seveas> The only multiboot I do is wearing two boots. 'cause wearing only one is silly :)
<frankdrey> :p
<Seveas> Bashing-om: if you had read what's going on, you might have guessed that I already know this :)
<rio_zenta> Seveas, Is it possible that my router is using the full range for DCHP and that is the issue?
<Seveas> rio_zenta: could be, but I can't help you debugging if you don't answer my questions.
<rio_zenta> frankdrey, You've probably never had to deal with the nightmare of setting your system up for dev work
<Bashing-om> Seveas: OK, then you know to check in " /etc/default/rcS " ?
<rio_zenta> Seveas, I think I did answer all your questions
<rio_zenta> Seveas, Even changing my DNS from router to ISP didn't work.
<Seveas> Bashing-om: no, that's the bit I was missing. LordFoobar did you see what Bashing-om just said? the UTC setting in that file is what you need.
<frankdrey> rio_zenta, eh, i do android apps, install android sdk + intellij + maven, i'm good
<wagle> nouveau doesnt work, yet it was reinstalled, causing the nvidia driver to barf..  yay
<rio_zenta> Don't you need to compile android apps? frankdrey
<Seveas> rio_zenta: we're not at DNS yet. We're at the link layer. Does 'sudo ethtool eth0' say that link is detected?
<AlexPortable> My mouse went unresponsive and froze for 10 secs, then it worked again, but I couldn't click anything. Keyboard was compeltely unresponsive. What can be the problem?
<LordFoobar> Seveas, Bashing-om, huh?
<k1l> AlexPortable: see dmesg
<rio_zenta> ethool: command not found
<AlexPortable> just run that command?
<rio_zenta> Seveas, ^^^
<k1l> AlexPortable: yes
<AlexPortable> i must say that I force turned off the system, so i'm not quite sure if it saved everything
<Seveas> LordFoobar: see Bashing-om's last messages for details on how to make Ubuntu cooperate with windows when it comes to time.
<k1l> AlexPortable: ...
<rio_zenta> AlexPortable, Problem could be many things. Just reset and continue using
<k1l> AlexPortable: than see in /var/log the logrotations of syslog and dmesg
<Bashing-om> LordFoobar: " # assume that the BIOS clock is set to UTC time (recommended) >> UTC=yes . Set to no, and see what results .
<LordFoobar> Bashing-om, yeah, I see that :) I was wondering if there was any other magic setting I had to use
<Seveas> rio_zenta: of fun... set it back to dhcp for a bit and install ethtool.
<LordFoobar> Bashing-om, it's already "no"
<frankdrey> rio_zenta, yeah just need jdk, which is usually a dependency anyway, and intellij has a built in build system that is good enough
<Bashing-om> LordFoobar: Default is 'yes' // might try the default and see (??) .
<rio_zenta> That's great to see frankdrey . These days, even JavaScript needs  things like NPM :-/
<AlexPortable> rio_zenta: well i have problems more often. 10.04 ran without any issue
<rio_zenta> Aah okay AlexPortable , that is why we can assist you if probs are persistent :)
<AlexPortable> 22:41:33 dbus[625]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)
<AlexPortable> 22:41:33 dbus[625]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'
<AlexPortable> 22:52:25 kernel: [41540.688020] [sched_delayed] sched: RT throttling activated
<k1l> AlexPortable: put more than just that into the pastbin
<AlexPortable> ok
<LordFoobar> Bashing-om, doesn't do anything. Restarting ntp and running ntpdate does not change anything. wth
<rio_zenta> Use this instead: https://pastee.org
<frankdrey> rio_zenta, ah :/
<k1l> AlexPortable: if you rebooted you must see the .0 or .1 logs.
<Bashing-om> LordFoobar: 1 hour ... are you effected by daylight saving time ? perhaps there is a setting for this ??
<LordFoobar> Bashing-om, yes, but the time is already set one hour behind, like if it was applying DST over NTP
<AlexPortable> http://pastebin.com/swkkGyrz
<AlexPortable> the 22:54 is rebooted. not sure about the rest
<LordFoobar> Bashing-om, GMT-5 is 17:08, yet, NTP sync at 16:08
<bekks> LordFoobar: Which timezone are you in?
<LordFoobar> GMT-5
<rio_zenta> Seveas, ethtool installed. Should I now retry manual settings on Network Manager and then run ethtool?
<bekks> LordFoobar: And which country is that? :)
<Bashing-om> LordFoobar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime (?) .
<AlexPortable> k1l:  http://pastebin.com/swkkGyrz
<rio_zenta> canada
<LordFoobar> hmm... Canada, the same time as New York
<bekks> LordFoobar: So why dont you select US/New York then?
<LordFoobar> I did :)
<bekks> You said you selected GMT-5
<LordFoobar> http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/gmt-5/
<LordFoobar> bekks, ^^
<bekks> LordFoobar: GMT != UTC.
<rio_zenta> It is possible that the GMT hasn't adjusted for daylight savings
<k1l> AlexPortable: which ubuntu? native install?
<LordFoobar> bekks, Ubuntu says that, in New York, right now, the time is 4:12pm
<LordFoobar> bekks, which is false
<rio_zenta> is new york 5.12pm?
<LordFoobar> rio_zenta, yes
<AlexPortable> k1l: 14.04 yes
<LordFoobar> rio_zenta, http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/usa/new-york
<rio_zenta> Does that mean that for GMT-, they adjust the time forward and not backward? eg. New York goes from 4.12pm in summer to 5.12pm in winter?
<bekks> LordFoobar: Whats the output of "cat /etc/timezone"?
<LordFoobar> rio_zenta, huh, no :P
<LordFoobar> bekks, "America/New_York" (as I said)
<rio_zenta> LordFoobar, You could just set it to GMT-4 and carry on until you change it again next year :P
<k1l> AlexPortable: "something" blocked your system. maybe some heavy load. but nothing i can see. next time dont reboot but do report a bug then. so the devs can have a look
<bekks> LordFoobar: You said GMT-5 ;) However - did you try to disable NTP, set the clock manually, run sudo hwclock -systohc; and enable NTP again?
<user1> hi guys, I would like to use the default tty font in Unity, but I can't this font back in unity-tweak-tool. Can somebody help to find and setup this font?
<LordFoobar> rio_zenta, I would rather not, no :)
<orangematt> Seveas: Found a solution. I reset the BIOS by reinstalling the CMOS battery and the drive showed up. Thanks for your help.
<user1> hi guys, I would like to use the default tty font in Unity, but I can't this font back in unity-tweak-tool. Can somebody help to find and setup this font?
<LordFoobar> bekks, unless I can manually set the time, then try to sync... I don't know why the NTP servers would return a false timestamp
<guntbert> !repeat | user1
<ubottu> user1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> LordFoobar: They dont. As I said, NTP will not change your time in one big step, but in very smal intervals.
<rio_zenta> ping Seveas ]
<onemansubmarine> hi, is it possible to use the cool-retro-term on ubuntu 12.04?
<onemansubmarine> so far I have only found instrunctions for Ubuntu 14
<fadi> HELLO
<fadi> how are you ?
<k1l> fadi: good. how can we help you?
<fadi> iam new here
<fadi> i dont know what i do :(
<k1l> fadi: :)  we have another channel for talking: #ubuntu-offtopic . this channel is for solving ubuntu issues
<fadi> how i can enter it ?
<ChogyDan> can anyone help me figure out which kernel the current 3.16 ubuntu kernel corresponds to in the mainline kernel ppa?
<TriNiTy> its always a good feeling when you have accomplished something
<TriNiTy> an others bear witness to talent
<k1l> fadi: rightclick on the name and select join channel
<TriNiTy> not to be too flamboyantly cocky
<TriNiTy> The Feels son
<fadi> can you send me the link again mr.kil
<Seveas> rio_zenta: hi. I was distracted by youtube :) (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diU70KshcjA)
<k1l> !ot | fadi
<ubottu> fadi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Seveas> rio_zenta: yes, try the manual settings again and see what happens
<tavoe> Ok. I have done something bad to my hard drive
<rio_zenta> Seveas, the output of ethtool for manual settings is the same for DCHP
<fadi> hi
<rio_zenta> fadi, scroll to the words #ubuntu-offtopic, right click and "join room"
<Seveas> rio_zenta: 'link detected: yes' ?
<rio_zenta> *channel
<fadi> which room?
<rio_zenta> Seveas, yes
<k1l> !ot | fadi
<tavoe> If it is plugged in and I boot, I can't even get into BIOS. So, I'm booting from a flash drive with the HD unplugged. I want to copy the data off the HD and format it, but ubuntu isn't finding the drive as it can't be plugged in a boot. What are my choices?
<rio_zenta> fadi, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcilroy_> is there a command like cat, but it writes the argument string like: cat "this line of text" | ....
<SchrodingersScat> mcilroy_: like echo?
<Seveas> rio_zenta: ok, layer 1 and 2 covered. Now gateway. What's your IP and the router's IP?
<mcilroy_> GODDAMNIT, lol
<SchrodingersScat> mcilroy_: also printf
<mcilroy_> i don't know why i thought echo couldnt be piped, so i didnt even check.
<mcilroy_> thanks
<rio_zenta> Seveas, my routers IP is at .0.1 and the IP for the machine is set to .0.175
<Seveas> with the same numbers before the .0.1 and .0.175 I hope? :)
<rio_zenta> Seveas, yep :)
<Seveas> rio_zenta: ok, what does route -n say?
<rio_zenta> in CLI? Seveas
<SchrodingersScat> mcilroy_: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Seveas> rio_zenta: correct
<mcilroy_> thanks man. it was just a weird brain slip
<rio_zenta> Seveas, It's giving me the Kernal IP routing table. Output is 3 values
<rio_zenta> Should there be one for .0.175? Seveas
<Seveas> you should have 2 lines with numbers
<Seveas> 0.0.0.0 x.x.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
<ChogyDan> is there a better room to ask about kernel bugs?
<Seveas> and x.x.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 9 0 0 eth0
<rio_zenta> Seveas, I have 3 :-/ the middle value is:
<bekks> rio_zenta: Why dont you pastebin the entire output of netstat -rn? :)
<Seveas> bekks: becaue he doesn't have a working network connection :)
<rio_zenta> x.x.0.0   0.0.0.0   255.255.0.0   U   1000   0   0   eth0
<Seveas> though he could switch back to dhcp for thi
<meli> hi, can anyone please help me with a gnumeric problem?
<rio_zenta> bekks, The system that is broken doesn't have internet access :-/
<rio_zenta> I don't know if this makes sense Seveas , but the middle value has an IP that is strange. Destination: 169.254.0.0 ?
<x_root> hey, just removed the ppa from gnome 3.12 (@ ubuntu 14.04)
<Seveas> rio_zenta: hmm, that looks like an auto-assigned IP. switch back to dhcp and pastebin the full output
<rio_zenta> meli, state your problem and we can try helping :)
<bekks> rio_zenta: Thats an APIPA IP address, which indicates that a DHCP interface did not get a valid IP.
<Seveas> bekks: he's trying to set up a static IP :)
<x_root> now i'm trying to install the gnome 3.10, but i have a problem with the dependencies due to gnome 3.12
<LordFoobar> exit
<LordFoobar> lol fail
<k1l> x_root: did you use ppa-purge?
<Seveas> x_root: removing a PPA does not remove the packages you installed from it.
<k1l> x_root: and did you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<x_root> kll yes, ppa-purge
<x_root> and no, didn't used update.. (yet..)
<meli> thanks so much in advance. i need to make a line diagram. the problem is that the cells with numbers begin with an apostroph. i tried to change it to numbers format but i can't do it by marking all, it only allows one at a time
<x_root> Seveas, what should i do now? o.O
<meli> this is quite a big document
<meli> it doesn't work to search and replace either
<rio_zenta> Seveas, It looks like the output for DCHP is the exact same as what it was for manual, except line 3 has Metric: 1
<TriNiTy> dont worry im not coming down on any of you
<TriNiTy> or patronizing
<TriNiTy> oi love linux aswel
<TriNiTy> l
<meli> i also tried to turn it around and make a diagram first but then i didn't know how to add the actual value
<rio_zenta> k1l effectively killed Trinity
<Seveas> rio_zenta: he'll have his reasons for that :)
<x_root> same error, "impossible fix the problems, you hold broken packages"..
<rio_zenta> Seveas, does it look more and more like I need to decrease my DCHP range ?
<e__> Hi, I have been plugging away at this all day...I cannot delete files "unable to find or create trash directory"
<e__> http://pastebin.com/1Eb1HxYh
<k1l> x_root: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<e__> that is my /etc/fstab
<Seveas> rio_zenta: no, it looks more and more like you're unwilling to be helped. I keep asking for output of commands and not getting it. This is a bit frustrating.
<x_root> ok, gotta try now kll :)
<rio_zenta> aah Seveas :-/
<rio_zenta> Hold on :-/
<Seveas> e__: what does this command say? ls -lad ~/.local/ ~/.local/share ~/.local/share/Trash*
<e__> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9182479/
<zenta_2> Seveas: https://pastee.org/gctm5
<Cykit> Trinity aussie?
<Seveas> e__: you somehow screwed up your trash directory and it's now owned by root. sudo chown -R e:e ~/.local/share/Trash
<meli> no idea on how to fix my diagram problem? :(
<rio_zenta> meli, Can you show a screenshot of it? I can't understand what you're trying to do.
<Seveas> zenta_2: sudo arp -d x.x.0.1; ping x.x.0.1; arp -n
<Seveas> rio_zenta: does the ip address appear in the arp cache after that?
<e__> Seveas: Thank you, that seems to have done the trick for being able to delete my own files. However, I do not have permission to delete files from my external hd either.
<Seveas> e__: there's probably a trash folder in the root of that drive
<Seveas> something like /path/to/drive/.Trash-1000
<e__> Seveas: it is fat 32, is there a way to find that trash folder? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9182575/
<Seveas> it'll need the same treatment
<meli> http://i59.tinypic.com/153xs2x.png
<sloantothebone> Hello!
<meli> so i need the data from B,C, F,G and J,K
<sloantothebone> My battery icon is frozen :(
<sloantothebone> can anyone help me?
<rio_zenta> Seveas, must I do this with manual settings or DCHP?
<meli> but it appears as text format, since it has an '
<e__> Seveas: so sudo chown /dev/sdd1 -R e:e ~/media/46FD-94BA?
<Seveas> rio_zenta: manual
<Seveas> e__: no, that'd be quite wrong
<Seveas> e__: is the mountpoint of /dev/sdd1  /media/46FD-94BA?
<meli> tried to convert to numbers format but it only allows to convert one cell at a time even if i mark all that i would like to convert
<sloantothebone> My battery icon is frozen can anyone help me?
<e__> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> !repeat | sloantothebone
<ubottu> sloantothebone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<meli> so the question is: how i make these six columns into a line diagram?
<e__> Seveas: actually /media/e/46FD-94BA...
<Seveas> e__: pastebin the output of this (edit out files you don't want to show): ls -la /media/46FD-94BA/.??*
<Seveas> err, wait
<Seveas> e__: pastebin the output of this (edit out files you don't want to show): ls -lad /media/46FD-94BA/.??*
<sloantothebone> !repeat | sloantothebone
<ubottu> sloantothebone, please see my private message
<ChogyDan> Can anyone help my find the mainline-ppa build that is connected with the current 14.10 kernel?
<rio_zenta> Seveas, yes, the IP address I set appears, but I keep getting Destination Host Unreachable
<Seveas> rio but does the gateway IP appear?
<e__> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/DCaehxYT I think I added the .Trash-1000 directory a few minutes ago
<rio_zenta> Seveas, after hitting CTRL+C? Yes, it gives me Address: XXX.XXX.0.1
<e__> sloantothebone: what do you mean frozen?
<Seveas> rio_zenta: hmm, does the gateway respond to pings properly when on dhcp?
<rio_zenta> Seveas, yes I tried that. It doesn't give me any "Destination Host Unreachable" errors.
<Seveas> e__: those trash directories look good. Can you try again? Maybe fixing the other trash directory was enough.
<Seveas> rio_zenta: ok, I'm fairly convinced then that your original hunch was correct and you need to change your routers config to habe a smaller dhcp pool, and maybe even to allow traffic from non-dhcp ip's
<rio_zenta> Seveas, thank you for your patience and assistance in helping me with this issue. I really appreciate it.
<e__> Seveas: nope, cannot create or delete files despite it saying that e has read/write permissions
<Seveas> e__: is it maybe a usb drive that has a physical 'write protect' switch that has been toggled?
<e__> Seveas: nope
<Seveas> e__: what does this say: mount | grep media
<e__> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9182835/
<x_root> kll, still nothing =/
<Seveas> e__: and this: touch /media/e/46FD-94BA/testfile
<k1l> x_root: please show the errors in a paste
<e__> Seveas: it won't let me, says it is read only
<e__> which is weird, because last week I could read and write to it no problem
<Seveas> e__: hmm, the only way I could see that happening is if there are filesystem errors. Does anything useful appear in the output of dmesg? Does sudo fsck -N /dev/sdd1 say anything useful?
 * e__ scratches head confused
<e__> Seveas: [/sbin/fsck.vfat (1) -- /dev/sdd1] fsck.vfat /dev/sdd1
<yamasa> I used to date a guy name "Ubuntu"  ... he would "play the bongos" on my ass right after fucking me up the ass.
<yamasa> I used to date a guy name "Ubuntu"  ... he would "play the bongos" on my ass right after fucking me up the ass..
<yamasa> I used to date a guy name "Ubuntu"  ... he would "play the bongos" on my ass right after fucking me up the ass...
<yamasa> I used to date a guy name "Ubuntu"  ... he would "play the bongos" on my ass right after fucking me up the ass....
<yamasa> I used to date a guy name "Ubuntu"  ... he would "play the bongos" on my ass right after fucking me up the ass.....
<yamasa> I used to date a guy name "Ubuntu"  ... he would "play the bongos" on my ass right after fucking me up the ass......
<unopaste> yamasa you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mirak> hello
<mirak> I have huge issues with the nvidia 9400.
<mirak> no distribution after quantal can make work the 9400 gpu
<x_root> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9182996/
<mirak> it always freezes at some point, with nouveau or nvidia drivers
<owen1> hibernation not working. i tried updating logind.conf and com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla but it didn't help. how to troubleshoot this? (i am on a new carbon x1, 2nd gen)
<x_root> i tried to translate, so maybe is not exactly that message the one found on ubuntu-en
<Seveas> owen1: ubuntu boots so fast these days, why bother with hibernate? It's much slower to wake up from hibernate than a fresh boot
<x_root> also.. a typo (broken*, lol) sorry
<owen1> Seveas: true, but i use tmux and it's nice to have all my tmux sessions right where i left them
<liza> This is a test
<liza> is anybody here?
<Seveas> liza: no.
<liza> who is here?
<Prezident> You for sure are stoned..
<k1l> x_root: you seem to have still packages not from the original install
<x_root> what should i do to remove it?
<Seveas> Prezident: if only :)
<k1l> x_root: are you sure you used the "ppa-purge" command? can you list a "apt-cache policy gnome-shell"?
<x_root> let me check k1l
<nszceta> does anybody else have issues with bridge-utils
<x_root> maybe the problem is, the computer turned into a "locked" status while i did the ppa-purge..
<k1l> x_root: :X that is a heavy issue. please inform more about that situation
<Seveas> !anybody | nszceta
<x_root> when i tried to log back in through the lock screen, it keeps "entering" the data by itself.. so i did a sudo reboot (since worked..)
<Seveas> meh, they killed that factoid too?
<oniongirl> Hello everyone :)
<Tommmmy> hi
<nebuchs> where is my god now? http://pastie.org/9737418
<Seveas> nszceta: "does anybody..." is a rubbish question, ask your actual question please :)
<Seveas> nebuchs: in the crappy PPA you use :)
<k1l> nebuchs: your god is gone since you use 3rd party packages :)
<Tommmmy> hi k1|
<nebuchs> Seveas, i know i added that ppa for mono, how can i fix these? is this possible?
<Seveas> nebuchs: ppa-purge is your friend
<nszceta> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod.c:557 kmod_search_moddep: could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<nszceta> modinfo: ERROR: Module alias bridge not found.
<nszceta> ^ output of `modinfo bridge`
<x_root> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9183204/
<k1l> x_root: and for libmutter0c?
<nszceta> I am not able to run "sudo brctl addbr br0"
<oniongirl> CAn someone please help me? I've tried everything to fix this problem. I have an external HD that I used with an old Macbook. I sold the macbook but before I did I disabled Journalism so I could use it on Linux. I can read the drive now but I cannot write to it. I've tried just about everything... I've read about everything. My main HD dosen't have much space so I need to use it for backups and stuff. can someone please help me make t
<oniongirl> his R/W?
<x_root> k1l, just tried to install and the problem is related to mutter-common
<x_root> (libmutter0c is 'fine', points to the same version, 3.10.4)
<k1l> x_root: ok, then try mutter-common and so on and so on to find the last package that is causing this
<x_root> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9183252/
<k1l> x_root: there you go.
<k1l> x_root: its the elementary PPA that is making issues.
<daftykins> oniongirl: it's not advisable to use HFS under Linux in write mode at all, so i'm afraid it's simply unwise. you'd be better off buying another drive
<x_root> hm.. ppa-purge in it can solve?
<k1l> x_root: yes. this will remove all the packages from that PPA and have you a clean version again
<x_root> hm.. let me try
<x_root> thanks k1l :)
<paulzz> Is there a way to use packages from a newer Ubuntu version? Is that supported?
<daftykins> very unwise
<teward> paulzz: depends on the package - a lot of times though it's unwise
<k1l> paulzz: no, that will make trouble
<paulzz> what problems will it cause, breaking other apps?
<Seveas> paulzz: at minimum, you should use the source and rebuild instead of using the binary package
<Seveas> and yes, unexpected breakages can happen. What are you trying to use?
<paulzz> why rebuild? so long as the libc versions are equal it should work (?)
<paulzz> newer gcc, boost and libogre
<Seveas> ohh hell no
<paulzz> I'm not too bothered if it breaks other things in the system
<Seveas> that has all kinds of breakage potential
<paulzz> this is just for a build VM
<teward> paulzz: by 'break' you'll break everything
<teward> paulzz: why not use a newer release
<teward> (for the VM)
<paulzz> the VM provider only allows Ubuntu 12.04 server
<Seveas> then get a better VM provider :)
<paulzz> so I'm thinking just hack it by installing the 14.04 packages for the stuff I need
<teward> paulzz: um... no
<Seveas> for packages like gcc and boost, you'll guarantee that things *will* break in horrible ways. Upgrade.
<teward> paulzz: kernel explosions are likely.  software won't run.  you're better off getting a better VM provider
<teward> paulzz: alternatively, install the VM, run `do-release-upgrade`, maybe it'll slip past them
<teward> paulzz: but if your VM provider ONLY allows Precise, i'd suggest get a new one
<paulzz> why would a newer gcc break the kernel
<k1l> newer gcc? oh that might break a lot of stuff.
<zerolegend> hard to say
<zerolegend> unstable stuff is unstable
<x_root> it worked k1l, thank you :)
<k1l> x_root: :)
<nszceta> paulzz: packages from a new ubuntu version should work fine if you also install their dependencies
<nszceta> but be careful because must not mismatch kernel modules and kernel versions
<nszceta> in general its considered a bad practice because things can get out of hand extremely quickly
<Seveas> nszceta: and this is where newer boost will screw things up
<Seveas> c++ is finicky enough as is, boost is in a league of specialness all on its own
<paulzz> well so long as these 3 packages work I'm ok with 99% of everything else breaking
<nszceta> c++ and boost all compile down to libraries
<Seveas> nszceta: and boost is a dependency of lots of things. All those things *will* break.
<nszceta> I see what you mean
<Seveas> there's a reason why gcc and boost are updated exactly once in an ubuntu life cycle: at the start. You'll have to rebuild *everything*
<nszceta> I use LXC (linux containers) so I don't really care about my host OS
<nszceta> this would be a perfect use case for LXC
<paulzz> what is LXC? sounds like something I should look at
<Seveas> or docker
<nszceta> no
<nszceta> docker is for single-application s
<nszceta> LXC is a proper container
<nszceta> an enhanced chroot with virtualized devices
<Seveas> does lxc work on hosts that are also vm's?
<Seveas> as paulzz is working on a vm already
<nszceta> yes, if your host kernel supports LXC
<nszceta> I believe you need kernel 3.3 or newer for LXC 1.x
<Seveas> !info linux-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.70.84 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Seveas> so, bad luck for paulzz :)
<nszceta> oh man
<paulzz> bah
#ubuntu 2014-11-23
<nszceta> maybe paulzz can install a newer kernel
<nszceta> shouldn't break much if anything
<nszceta> upgrade kernel and install LXC and then do all your heavy lifting in the containers
<Thev> how do i install linux from the boot
<Thev> computer is way to slow to boot from the live cd
<nszceta> wot
<Thev> so is there a way i cant just start the installation
<nszceta> ?????
<nszceta> Thev: how much RAM do you have in this computer
<Thev> its a pentium 3 at 512mb ram
<nszceta> btw Thev you can dd the image to a usb key and try to start it that way
<Thev> but it just stays stuck at checking battery stat
<godbod>  Hello everyone.
<Thev> this old laptop doesnt have a usb port
<nszceta> Thev: what ubuntu version
<nszceta> its probably stuck as in totally stuck so you might need to try an alternative ubuntu image or even another distro
<Thev> well its based on ubuntu i burned bodhi since i need something somall
<Thev> since this comp can only read cd's
<nszceta> I would highly recommend Arch Linux for such a slow computer
<Thev> so i hit ctrol alt f11
<k1l> try with a lubuntu iso.
<Thev> but i dont know the command to start the install
<nszceta> for what
<k1l> that is the best you can do, beside trying a minimal install. but i dont think your system got PAE anyways
<Thev> cant do lubuntu the image is 700
<Thev> wont fit on cd
<godbod>  what is lubuntu?
<Thev> im currently at this commandline bodhi@bodhi:~$
<paulzz> what is the default gcc version in 14.04? is it 4.9?
<Thev> but was wondering if there is a command to start the install i cna type at that
<nszceta> wtf
<nszceta> this isn't ubuntu Thev
<nszceta> you need to go to the support channel for your distro
<Thev> sigh no one is there
<nszceta> damn man
<nszceta> you might want to consider giving up on that distro in that case
<nszceta> no community = no solutions to problems
<Thev> well i dont know any distro small enough
<nszceta> what happens when you try ubuntu or its spin Lubuntu
<k1l> !lubuntu > godbod
<ubottu> godbod, please see my private message
<Thev> lol i cant since those images are 700mb
<Thev> wont fit on a cd
<nszceta> yes they do
<Thev> cd is of 700mb only?
<k1l> Thev: we cant support other OS in here. so please ask the support from that OS you use
<nszceta> Thev: CD is 700 MB
<nszceta> if your burner complains, turn on overburning
<nszceta> burn at slow speed, 1x
<Thev> k
<Thev> ima download ubuntu
<nszceta> k
<Thev> but can i install ubuntut without booting form that live cd
<Seveas> stick it on a usb drive
<Thev> computer doenst have a usb drive
<k1l> i doubt the old machine can boot from usb
<Thev> and i just checked ubuntu is 900mb
<Thev> it wont fit on the cd
<k1l> Thev: Lubuntu
<k1l> !lubuntu | Thev
<ubottu> Thev: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Seveas> ubuntu won't run on a computer so old it doesn't have a usb drive
<Thev> well if this system runs windows xp fine
<Seveas> s/drive/boot capability/
<Flannel> Thev: Put it on a DVD?
<k1l> yeah. thats what i thought too. i am not sure if Lubuntu needs PAE too.
<godbod>  what's the last version of kde ?
<Thev> im sure it cna run linux
<Seveas> Thev: yes, and XP is now 13 years old.
<k1l> Thev: then find a linux that supports that old hardware
<Seveas> Ubunto from 10 years ago (13 years ago there was no Ubuntu) will work fine on it.
<Seveas> and the cd's for Ubuntu 4.10 are smaller than 650MB :)
<kostkon> Thev, linux is the kernel. You could try a super lightweight distro, like puppy, slitaz etc.
<Thev> but i need to be able to start the install without booting from the live cd
<Thev> the ram sucks so i wont be able to actually go into the live cd and install
<paulzz> why not boot the cd?
<Seveas> Thev: Ubuntu 4.10 had a separate text-based install cd
<k1l> sadly 4.10 is out of support.
<Seveas> as is the ancient hardware he's trying to shoehorn a modern Ubuntu on
<k1l> Thev: see if the 12.04 lubuntu install got a alternate install cd
<Seveas> the best thing to do with it is to set it on fire :)
<Thev> lol
<Thev> true
<Thev> its my uncles computer lol
<oniongirl>  CAn someone please help me? I've tried everything to fix this problem. I have an external HD that I used with an old Macbook. I sold the macbook but before I did I disabled Journalism so I could use it on Linux. I can read the drive now but I cannot write to it. I've tried just about everything... I've read about everything. My main HD dosen't have much space so I need to use it for backups and stuff. can someone please help make thi
<oniongirl> s R/W?
<Thev> he wnted to know if i culd make it faster
<Thev> figured if i culd get linux running but o wells
<Seveas> oniongirl: as explained before: HFS write support for linux is nonexistent.
<tytan> oniongirl how is the drive formatted?
<oniongirl> It HFS+
<Seveas> Thev: you can make it faster by throwing it off a high building :)
<godbod>  oniongirl did you try giver right to read to the HD?
<oniongirl> yes i did
<godbod>  chmod 755 <> to the HD for instance
<Seveas> oniongirl: back up what's on there and reformat as something linux can write to.
<Seveas> godbod: that won't help. linux can't write to HFS+
<Thev> nvm got it to load
<Thev> edited thecommands just now
<Thev> remove something casper
<Thev> rofl
<estudiante> udiante
<oniongirl> Seveas,  thats not true it can write to HFS+ If it is not Journalized
<estudiante> hola
<Thev> noooo a mexican
<oniongirl> Only with Journallism on it cant be R or W
<Thev> lol
<Thev> jk
<Seveas> !uy | estudiante
<Seveas> hmm
<estudiante> Cabron No Mamames
<Seveas> !es | estudiante
<godbod>  :-O
<ubottu> estudiante: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Thev> hable en ingles
<godbod>  ubottu can you speak in english please?
<Thev> puta
<ubottu> godbod: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<estudiante> Hellou¨*
<godbod>  what's that?!
<k1l> Thev: enough of that
<Thev> porque?
<Thev> sigh
<k1l> Thev: enough of your non-ubuntu support and bad language in here. please keep this channel clear for users who want to solve ubuntu issues. thanks
<Thev> so any distros built on top of ubuntu would be offtopic?
<Flannel> Thev: yes.
<mGuv> Is this a place I can get support or should that be taken elsewhere?
<kostkon> Thev, official derivatives are supported though
<Daekdroom> mGuv, this is - the - place for support
<kostkon> mGuv, this is the place
<Thev> okay so i have a question im running ubuntu 2
<Thev> would that count as support
<pilikeits> hi all. i have to watch one silverlight video with my ubuntu. how i can do it? i installed moonlight version, but i can't see it
<mGuv> okay thanks, I'm using Ubuntu Server 14.04 and for the life of me can't get mysql-server to install correctly.
<mGuv> It's locking up whilst installing after prompting me it can't set the root password
<mGuv> can't find any info in logs either
<xangua> pilikeits: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<godbod>  I have heard that ubuntu uses information given in the Ubuntu One search bar. Is that true? Ca we still consider Ubuntu an free software?
<Seveas> mGuv: have you installed mysql before on this server?
<xangua> moonlight stopped being developed years ago and not even when it was supported all silverlight features
<Seveas> godbod: you should /nick slowpoke and stop trolling
<mGuv> Seveas, not that I'm aware but someone mentioned mysql may have been part of the ubuntu install, and I may have goofed it up
<godbod>  that is not trolling Seveas
<godbod>  I am asking the question to know.
<Thev> is windows 8 better than ubuntu?
<cynicallemon> is margerine better than butter?
<nemith> I can't belive that
<Seveas> mGuv: sudo find /var/lib/mysql/ -type d -- is there anything besides 'test', 'mysql' and 'performance_schema'?
<godbod>  LOL
<Seveas> k1l: looks like you're going to get busy... :/
<mGuv> Seveas, there's no test, just the root mysql folder, mysql and perf_schema
<peepsalot> anyone here running cinnamon desktop on ubuntu 14.10?
<k1l> guys, keep it to ubuntu support please. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat. thanks
<peepsalot> is there any stable-ish (not nightly) repo that has cinnamon 2.4
<peepsalot> built for ubuntu
<mGuv> it says the mysql service is installed but it doesn't ever return after doing sudo service mysql start, nor can I connect to it with mysqladmin (probably because i have no idea what the root password is)
<gamzera_> guys, can you suggest me some general channel on irc freenode?
<pilikeits> xangua, THANK you SIR!! :D very  very much :)
<mGuv> tried to set the root password via dkpg-reconfigure but that also throws the failed to set password error
<kostkon> !alis | gamzera_
<ubottu> gamzera_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<godbod>  gamzera_ you have many channels
<pilikeits> xangua, its working now :)
<Seveas> mGuv: ok, it's a new install. remove mysql-server, rm -rf /var/lib/mysql and try again :)
<godbod>  what do you want to know about ?
<oniongirl> Is it possible to change the format of a disk from HFS+ To like FAT or whatever without losing the data?
<gamzera_> godbod: I need some general one..
<gamzera_> godbod: I want to hear feedback on one product that I am currently making
<k1l> gamzera_: #freenode for freenode support please
<Seveas> oniongirl: no.
<Marasgeon> greetings, I have a specific SD card which I can't open and view it's files, Ubuntu recognize it but it says unknown format, any suggestions?
<bubbasaures> peepsalot, You have the Ubuntu repos; supported and PPA's technically not here.
<bubbasaures> Marasgeon, What is it's format?
<Seveas> Marasgeon: can you open it on another computer/os? If so, find out how it's formatted (and maybe reformat to fat32 while you're at it)
<peepsalot> bubbasaures, what?
<Marasgeon> yes it is formatted in fat 32
<Marasgeon> I can open it in Windows
<Seveas> Marasgeon: it may have been removed without properly unmounting / "removing safely". Run a disk checker under windows.
<Marasgeon> Yeah I try to reformat it but the proccess stopped
<bubbasaures> peepsalot, This channel supports what is in it's repos. Any other are 3rd party and not supported here generally. Not to complicated now.
<Marasgeon> I used gparted but it says error input output
<Seveas> Marasgeon: that's starting to look more like physical damage.
<Marasgeon> Seveas: So I guess I save my files from Windows, but why windows can open the card?
<Seveas> Marasgeon: can it read all the files? Can it format the drive?
<Marasgeon> yeah it has my pictures which I can view, I can format it but Ubuntu keep saying Unknown format
<bubbasaures> peepsalot, Cinnamon has been reintroduced to the 14.10 release, appears to be 2.2.16-3,  2.4 is in a PPA as far as I can tell.
<mGuv> Seveas, still getting the same issue, even after rm -rfing it
<yadnus> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<yadnus> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<yadnus> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<Seveas> mGuv: can you pastebin the full output of the install attempt?
<yadnus> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<yadnus> http://i.imgur.com/kSvCwfQ.png
<Seveas> k1l: you have another customer
<Marasgeon> Seveas: Is there a possibility that physical damage came from improper unmount?
<Seveas> Marasgeon: I doubt it.
<Marasgeon> Seveas: So if windows can open the card means there is no physical damage?
<bubbasaures> Marasgeon, MS partitions can be messed up needing a chkdsk enough grub wont read them right, or linux will mount.
<godbod>  www.google.com
<Seveas> Marasgeon: I didn't say that. I asked whether it could open *all* files and reformat. If it also can't, there's physical damage and it's time to throw out the sd card.
<mGuv> Seveas, what log would that be? the dpkg one?
<Marasgeon> bubbasaures and Seveas thanks a lot for your help, have a good night!
<Ranieri_> Hey ubuntu guru's.
<Ranieri_> I'm looking to copy a file, but to a different directory.
<Ranieri_> I know the basics of the cp utility, but not sure how to copy the file to my designated directory.
<mGuv> Seveas, not sure if what you wanted but: http://pastebin.com/4sv4UZtF
<usr13> Ranieri_: man cp
<k1l> Ranieri_: cp file /path/to/new/folder/
<Seveas> mGuv: not the log, the output of the apt-get command.
<Ranieri_> k1l: And it will give it the same name, but in that designated folder?
<Seveas> Ranieri_: cp my.file path/to/new/dir/
<k1l> Ranieri_: yes
<usr13> Ranieri_: It will give it a new name if you tell it to
<Seveas> dammit k1l :P
<k1l> Ranieri_: if you want to rename (too) use mv.
<hipitihop> I'm trying to setup auto hide on my top panel. Looked about google but 14.04 does not seem covered, anyone know how
<usr13> cp my.file /path/to/new/dir/  #To leave file name as is
<k1l> hipitihop: i dont think that will work with unity
<Ranieri_> ^ what if I want it changed?
<Seveas> Ranieri_: cp my.file /some/other/dir/new.filename
<usr13> cp my.file /path/to/new/dir/New-File-Name  #To use new file name
<Ranieri_> jesus, that's pretty easy
<Ranieri_> The man pages aren't as nice as you guys
<mGuv> Seveas, oh right, my bad, http://pastebin.com/vvJf64cA   that last dialog I can't seem to actually hit that OK and/or it just gets stuck
<usr13> Ranieri_: Sure they are, just more detial than you might want at times.
<bubbasaures> hipitihop, The gnome shell does and other buntu's just not unity.
<usr13> Ranieri_: The man files are your friends.
<Ranieri_> usr13: more like, the man files is that friend that is extremely smart, so he explains everything like you have a masters degree in english
<nopf> Ranieri_: if this is all new stuff to you, i definitely suggest you always use the 'cp -iv path1 path2' form. even i do it for years now. always -iv ... with cp and mv
<Seveas> mGuv: hmm, bizarre. Try purging the packages instead of deleting (apt-get remove --purge). And rm -rf /etc/mysql as well as /var/lib/mysql
<mGuv> Seveas, I purged everything before at one point but not in conjuction with removing the dirs, so will try
<Ranieri_> nopf: I'll try it, thankz
<zykotick9> Seveas: fyi, "apt-get purge foo" is shorter to type ;)
<Seveas> mGuv: at this point I'm guessing there's a stale password in /etc/mysql/debian.cnf, and that's easier to fix than explaining how to recover myslq's root password :)
<keiran230> Other than /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/network/interfaces.d, if I have a route which is appearing by default and needs to be manually route del'd every time I reboot, where should I be looking to remove the incorrect setting? In RHEL it would be /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/route-eth*. In ubuntu - I'm not sure.
<mGuv> also, after it fails to install
<mGuv> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mGuv> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mGuv> is there anyway around that, I just sudo reboot >_>
<Seveas> zykotick9: 'apt-get purge' is too new for me :)
<keiran230> lsof /var/lib/dpkg might tell you what's touching it?
<k1l> mGuv: dont open several programs that use the package system
<Seveas> mGuv: what terminal do you use?
<usr13> mGuv: You more than likely have another app using it.
<owen1> i am trying to figure out the keycode of the volume key. xev show me focusout and focusin event but i don't see keycodes - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9184384/
<Seveas> or are you not installing with apt-get?
<mGuv> I am using apt-get, sshing in from Windows using Putty
<Seveas> keiran230: /etc/network/interfaces or in NetworkManager
<keiran230> ubuntu server, btw
<zykotick9> mGuv: if you _really_ don't have any other package-manager-type software open, or running, see "/msg ubottu aptlock" for info removing the lock.
<keiran230> wait a sec I think I know what I effed up.
<mGuv> zykotick9, okay thanks. If it helps, it because I had to bail out and force an apt-get install to quit, so chances are, it's probably created a new terminal instance
<whodevil> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a qemu vm. For some reason the graphics are all screwy. I tried changing around the graphics type using the -vga option. Does anyone have any other suggestions I might try? Thanks!
<usr13> mGuv: ps aux |grep apt
<keiran230> found the typo ._.
<keiran230> 'network' instead of 'netmask'
<Seveas> keiran230: fail :)
<keiran230> <3
<keiran230> I have 10 subinterfaces and one had a typo effing up all of them
<keiran230> thanks
<usr13> What is a "subinterface"?
<nopf> whodevil: mostly use '-vga vmware', yes?
<paulzz> can I just upload a prebuilt DEB file to a PPA?
<usr13> paulzz: If you have access to it, sure.
<mGuv> now it just seems frozen on "Setting up mysql-server-5.5 (5.5.40-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) ...
<mGuv> "
<mGuv> hasn't even asked for a password this time...
<usr13> paulzz: ... but not sure I understand your question.
<Seveas> usr13: like eth0:1, one way of assigning multiple IP's to an interface
<paulzz> usr13: I have a .deb file I've built and want to host it in my PPA
<Seveas> paulzz: no. Only source packages.
<usr13> Seveas: Oh, so another name for alias
<Seveas> mGuv: for how long has it been hanging? It may simply take a while.
<paulzz> Seveas: any other hosting or whatever where I can just put deb files?
<Seveas> mGuv: open another ssh session and do ps auxf to see what's happening
<Seveas> paulzz: you can host it yourself, use reprepro or dpkg-scanpackages to generate a repo
<paulzz> Seveas: so then other machines and download and install the deb package?
<usr13> Seveas: (never heard it called subinterface...)
<mGuv> Seveas, it appears to be waiting on mysql start, the same command I can't get to work either after the botched install
<usr13> mGuv: What command?
<Seveas> mGuv: hmm, can you pastebin the mysql log?
<mGuv> usr13, after the first install went wrong, even if it does 'install' sudo service mysql start never actually does anything and that terminal just waits forever
<zyphoid> I'm having an issue with a new install, occasionally the top bar and side bar fail to load, desktop icons still present, alt+t fails to bring up terminal, ctrl+f1 works, reinstalled all unity,compiz,ubuntu-desktop components, restarting lightdm gets me back to login but after login top and side bar vanish again, tried swapping out graphic cards issue remains, changed between drivers, issue still present
<Seveas> (/var/log/mysql/error.log)
<Seveas> mGuv: and while you're at it, also the output of ps auxf | cat
<trwsdfa> #c
<mGuv> Seveas, hmm interesting, InnoDB: Error: io_setup() failed with EAGAIN after 5 attempts.
<mGuv>  /var/log/mysql/error.log has that
<oniongirl> Hello everyone. Just a quick question. Im using Xubuntu and I have been having some problems with my hard disk and im thinking of upgrading to an SSD. My questions is this: What is the best way to make a complete backup of my system? I've spent a lot of time and energy getting everything like I want it and if I get a new HD I dont want to start over from scratch. I'm looking for something that will back up everything and allow me to r
<oniongirl> e-install it on the new HD.
<k1l> oniongirl: i thought we had the specifics cleared
<Seveas> mGuv: is maybe an old mysql instance still running (this is what I suspected when I asked for the ps output)
<whodevil> nopf: yeah, that's what I used, for some reason the graphics look all garbled
<oniongirl> k1l, i dont think I asked about backups before.
<oniongirl> if so I;ve forgotten
<mGuv> Seveas, the only other ps to do with mysql is /usr/sbin/mysqld
<k1l> oniongirl: i am sorry. i thought that was about the hfs+ again
<oniongirl> k1l,  no, I want to back up my entire system so that if/when I upgrade to an SSD I want my system back exactly how it is now down to the wallpapers.
<k1l> oniongirl: you can do a full image and put that image back in place after the new hdd is build in. contra: you need 1:1 the space for backup
<oniongirl> awesome, so the prog is called Contra?
<paulzz> won't that make the sector size the same too, might be a bad idea if its not a good size for ssds
<usr13> Seveas: Not sure mGuv understood you.  I think  you meant ps auxf |pastebinit  ?
<usr13> Seveas: (You said ps auxf | cat)
<k1l> oniongirl: or you "just" copy your /home and /etc to a external drive (which can use filepermissions) and copy them back after you installed the new system
<k1l> oniongirl: no, "contra" = downside
<k1l> !backup | oniongirl
<ubottu> oniongirl: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<oniongirl> oh ok. I got it
<oniongirl> Thank you!
<slowmc> oniongirl : have a look at clonezilla
<Seveas> usr13: I meant | cat. It avoids line trimming :)
<mGuv> Seveas, this? http://pastebin.com/UH7sGa6x I don't see anything that would cause issues
<publishable> News flash:
<Seveas> mGuv: how about the mysql log?
<publishable> POOP IS FUCKING POOP!
<Seveas> that's no news...
<BGL> hi, i just finished installing 14.04.1 & would like to access the machine via vnc or rdp, when i run the listening client for remmina, and set it to listening vnc (it says vnci) & port 5900 w/pw i cannot connect to the machine
<mGuv> Seveas, this one? http://pastebin.com/S6k41MBg
<usr13> Seveas: ps auxf |cat|pastebinit
<Seveas> mGuv: yeah that one
<Seveas> it has a hint as to what could fix it: InnoDB: You can disable Linux Native AIO by setting innodb_use_native_aio = 0 in my.cnf
<Seveas> mGuv: are you on a VPS?
<mGuv> Seveas, aye
<mGuv> and yeah, putting innodb_use_native_aio = 0 actually lets me start mysql...
<usr13> details details ...
<Seveas> looks like the VPS provider is stingy with your async I/O allowance. Haven't seen this error before. Thanks for showing me something new :)
<mGuv> weirdly, I have another vps with the same people, same plan, that had no issues...
<mGuv> sorry had*
<mGuv> so I never thought to blame that
<usr13> could be different server
<mGuv> Seveas, yeah, that's sorted it, just used dpkg-reconfigure to reset the root password, then tested it with mysqladmin -u root -p status
<mGuv> and actually got statistics now
<mGuv> thanks guys for being paitent, I'm fairly new to running a linux server D:
<usr13> BGL: Can you ping it?
<BGL> yes
<usr13> BGL: "listening client"?
<BGL> in remmina i chose vnc listening or whatever it says in the drop down and hit connect and it says it's listening
<BGL> i don't have the machine in the same room otherwise i'd say exactly what that drop down option is, but it's the only listening option
<usr13> BGL: That's interesting. ("listening")
<usr13> BGL: You might try x11vnc and tightvnc client
<BGL> it says listening on port 5900 for incoming vnci connection
<usr13> BGL: But remmina is a client
<BGL> well in the drop down menu options
<BGL> hold on
<BGL> there is a drop down "vnc incoming connection"
<BGL> i'm assuming this is how you would get a vnc client to connect to it..
<BGL> it asks for a port username/password
<BGL> i hit connect, and then it is "listening on port 5900 for incoming vnci connection"
<usr13> BGL: So you have rdesktop on the server and remmina on client side?
<BGL> i have ultra vnc on my windows box (& remote desktop if needed) i would like to be able to vnc or rdp into my ubuntu machine
<BGL> what do i need to do to accomplish that
<usr13> BGL: You might try x11vnc and tightvnc client
<BGL> when i went to the software center i didn't even see x11vnc
<usr13> BGL: Or just tightvcn both ends
<BGL> i can look around though
<lotuspsychje> goog morning to all
<BGL> i didn't see that either actually heh
<BGL> is the search results intentionally limited in the software center or what
<usr13> BGL: Maybe it has been removed?
<usr13> BGL: But don't think so...
<usr13> !info x11vnc | BGL
<ubottu> BGL: x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1.2 (utopic), package size 914 kB, installed size 2195 kB
<BGL> ok i see that here i'll try that out thanks
<usr13> BGL: There is also tightvncserver and tightvncviewer
<usr13> BGL: Ok
<lotuspsychje> just be carefull with vnc, as it is very vulnerable
<usr13> BGL: There is also x2goclient &  x2goserver
<usr13> BGL: Yea, I just use x11vnc and tightvncviewer becasue it is easy.  It is not secure, so don't leave it running while connected to an untrusted network.
<zyphoid> sure hope he is connecting to the vps via vpn first and the vnc is for localhost only
<lotuspsychje> and never run it while your away :p
<usr13> zyphoid: I thought he was on an internal LAN.
<usr13> lotuspsychje: You are assuming he is connected to an untrusted network.
<BGL> it's just on an internal lan at my house, this x11vnc seems to be working
<zyphoid> he said it was a remote vps
<lotuspsychje> usr13: vnc can be exploited on many ways
<usr13> zyphoid: Oh, I did not catch that.
<paulzz> lotuspsychje: how?
<lotuspsychje> internal/external
<usr13> BGL: Disreguard what I said.  You ar connecting to a vps?
<lotuspsychje> paulzz: vnc,ssh,ssl gets hammered every second of the day with bruteforce/scanners
<usr13> zyphoid: If he is trying to connect to a VPS, what I suggested will not work anyway.
<BGL> i'm simply connecting to a machine that in the back room
<paulzz> lotuspsychje: assuming strong passwords that shouldnt be a problem though
<BGL> shoudln't be rocket science, not even sure why ubuntu didn't come with the capability packaged with it
<BGL> i had it working but just broke it somehow
<lotuspsychje> paulzz: how sure are we linux rootkits can bypass stuff these days?
<usr13> BGL: Ok, sorry for the confusion, zyphoid jumped to an erroneous conclusion.
<usr13> BGL: Then see what is broke.
<paulzz> lotuspsychje: if that can easily be bypassed then the same should apply to anything else
<usr13> BGL: nmap is your friend
<lotuspsychje> paulzz: remember shellshock was just fixxed recently...
<BGL> i've got it working but it says it won't save any settings/password cuz it's only for this session, and to run it manually for those options heh
<usr13> lotuspsychje: Most of us do not have an outsid IP in the first place, so...
<paulzz> lotuspsychje: by that logic you should never run anything externally facing, ever
<D41LY5H4D0W> hello
<usr13> lotuspsychje: (In reference to VNC being exploited
<lotuspsychje> usr13: i know you want to help him, i agree vnc is easy to use, but also a danger
<D41LY5H4D0W> how can i find information about my hardware?? i want to know wich is my motherboard
<usr13> lotuspsychje: Not so much if you are behind several NAT routers.
<BGL> i'll be honest i don't have my patience for linux unfortunately
<SomeGuyhere> Wondering if someone can help me with deleting some old kernel files in the /boot folder
<Ranieri_> Yo possibly my only friends
<lotuspsychje> paulzz: im just looking at facts mate..
<Ranieri_> I want to create a tar file because all these files are getting annoying, how do I do that
<isaaclw> where's the best place to ask questions about network-manager's openvpn in ubuntu?
<usr13> BGL: Then my solutions should work for you.
<paulzz> lotuspsychje: so then what would you suggest for this guy?
<Ranieri_> isaaclw: #openvpn
<D41LY5H4D0W> Hello?
<BGL> i got it working until the ubuntu machine re-boots i guess heh, then i have to configure it again
<lotuspsychje> paulzz: vnc over ssh or just x11vnc as usr13 suggest is good, but i just warn about vnc dangers
<usr13> BGL: script it
<D41LY5H4D0W> how can i find information about my hardware?? i want to know wich is my motherboard
<usr13> BGL: If you had it working once, just duplicate what you did before and save it in a script.
<BGL> that makes no sense to me because i'm used to vnc server software that installs, you set a password, you're done, there's there's nothing more involved to keep it working or saving settings
<usr13> BGL: As to your not having patience with Linux;  I should warn you;  If you use Linux long enough, you'll no longer have patience with the other OS.
<lotuspsychje> !info dmidecode | D41LY5H4D0W
<ubottu> D41LY5H4D0W: dmidecode (source: dmidecode): SMBIOS/DMI table decoder. In component main, is standard. Version 2.12-3 (utopic), package size 41 kB, installed size 155 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; armhf; ia64)
<BGL> i wish lol
<explodes> Hello! Why is telepathy-indicator automatically running? Do I need this "service"
<isaaclw> Ranieri_: the issue is with the network-manager-openvpn package and the dns tools that involve the "new" way ubuntu 14.04 handles resolv.conf now, though. it seems #openvpn isn't familiar with that.
<usr13> BGL: Your wish will soon come true.
<BGL> i barely had the patience for getting this to work, ot understanding why it didn't just come with ubuntu, or why ubuntu didn't come with its own functional out of the box
<usr13> BGL: For VNC?
<paulzz> BGL: Prob because most people wont use it, its a security risk, and it would bloat the iso size
<explodes> Also why the fudge is it connecting to the internet.
<BGL> usr: really for any remote desktop server capability
<paulzz> BGL: X supports remoting
<usr13> BGL: I think Ubuntu has rdesktop by default
<lotuspsychje> paulzz: checkout fail2ban on ssh, and you will see how much hammering youl get a day
<usr13> !info rdesktop | BGL
<ubottu> BGL: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server and Windows Servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 127 kB, installed size 407 kB
<Bashing-om> someone: Release 14.04, AND not at 100% capacity, -> sudo apt-get autoremove <- now removes the old kernels ( leaving current and one less ) .
<BGL> you're right it does, however.. by sheer brilliance it doesn't show up when you search for remote desktop, vnc, or rdp
<usr13> BGL: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/rdesktop.list
<BGL> only by specific name is it showing up in the search
<BGL> that is actually what i used to use
<BGL> this is why i say i don't have the patience
<usr13> BGL: Are you 14.04?
<BGL> yes
<BGL> why wouldn't rdesktop be returned under the search for remote desktop, vnc or rdp terms?
<usr13> BGL: Well, I dono.  I'm still on 12.04
<lotuspsychje> usr13: time to install trusty fresh, its amazing :p
<Ranieri_> Can someone help me with the tar utility before I kill myself
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: make your life easy and install rar
<Ranieri_> lotuspsychje: Rar is for grandmothers that can't use the tar utility
<usr13> lotuspsychje: Oh I know.  I've installed it a number of times, (for others).  (Just 2 days ago on the last one...)
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: you just wanna tar an archive?
<zyphoid> tar -zxvf works for most
<Ranieri_> WHAT DO THOSE MEAN
<Ranieri_> -zxvf
<paulzz> Ranieri_: man tar
<Ranieri_> If one more person leads me to the man pages I'm not only killing myself, I'm gonna kill myself, ressurect myself, and kill myself again
<lotuspsychje> usr13: same here, many uefi boxes run so fantastic on it
 * Ranieri_ goes to man pages
<paulzz> Ranieri_: hmm ok, so I'll load the man pages, read what z c v and f mean, then copy paste it to you?
<Ranieri_> paulzz: lol
<Ranieri_> paulzz: I'm going
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: dont shoot yourself over a man page :p
<Ranieri_> lotuspsychje: Don't worry, making a new "Information System" called Ranieri, that will link you to videos of me taking a shit on a man page while explaining the utility to you properly.
<k1l> Ranieri_: any reason why we have to type all that is written in the manpages anyway? :)  if there is something you dont understand you can ask but it doesnt make sense if we just type the manpage again
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: try to keep language familly friendly
<Ranieri_> lotuspsychje: sorry, excuse me
<Ranieri_> k1l: Yea, I'll give the man's a try ;)
<Ranieri_> k1l: Let me tackle my man page anxiety
<Ranieri_> k1l: For example, a utility has commands such as -u, -x, etc right?
<Ranieri_> k1l: What about double minus signs  --
<Ranieri_> k1l: wtf are those
<daftykins> Ranieri_: please clean up after yourself, after each suicide
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: i think you best focus on what your goal is..
<zyphoid> -- are for words instead of the single letter version
<cynicallemon> Ranieri_: do you have man anxiety?
<Ranieri_> OMG zyphoid: THE FIRST PERSON TO HELP ME
<linuxmint> Hello, could I get some help using GParted to format my USB. I formated to FAT32, the USB is recognised, but won't open for files to be added to?
<Ranieri_> Give zyphoid a metal plz
<Ranieri_> cynicallemon: Yes\
 * lotuspsychje thought a terminal was inviting
<k1l> Ranieri_: please stop that drama. you can ask specific questions and get specific answers. the whole drama only demotivates volunteers and spoils the room for other users who seek for help, thanks
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: what happens when you drag files to usb?
<Ranieri_> k1l: Sorry, I'm just pissed
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: the files go back to the original location.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: no errors?
<Ranieri_> What does verbosely mean?
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: doublecheck /var/log/syslog or dmesg
<Ranieri_> I see it a lot in man pages/programming things/websites/things/things
<usr13> Ranieri_: details
<zyphoid> ;eve; of detail the program tells you during operation
<paulzz> Verbosity is speech or writing which is deemed to use an excess of words. The opposite of verbosity is succinctness, which can be found in plain language (including Plain English), and laconism.
<Ranieri_> so when using it in a command, it explains everything or gives you a lot of information?
<k1l> more information
<Ranieri_> k1l: oh sweet
<paulzz> Ranieri_: instead of just saying "Creating archive" it might say "enumerating files" "found X files" "adding file B to archive"
<Ranieri_> paulzz: ahhhh
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/97TXDPXG
<Ranieri_> Thanks k1l and paulzz , you guys are extremely helpful while I struggle through Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: on wich ubuntu are you exactly?
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 12.04.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: fat32 is the default layout on your usb stick?
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: yes.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: did you try ntfs if its possible?
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: yes, just tried now using GParted.
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: computer might need a reboot, as the USB selection is going funny.
<linuxmint> reboot seemed to have fixed the USB issue.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | linuxmint
<ubottu> linuxmint: Glad you made it! :-)
<linuxmint> that is, the 5th time a reboot happened.
<linuxmint> lucky :-)
<Ranieri_> k1l: I'm gonna stop being annoying if you link me to a website that gives me information on utilities, shell programming, and general questions regarding Ubuntu
<zyphoid> http://www.google.com
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !manual | Ranieri_
<ubottu> Ranieri_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> !bash | Ranieri_
<ubottu> Ranieri_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ranieri_> perfect, thanks lotuspsychje
<Ranieri_> https://help.ubuntu.com is the official ubuntu webpage?
<Ranieri_> lotuspsychje, https://help.ubuntu.com is the official ubuntu webpage?
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: try www.ubuntu.com
<Ranieri_> lotuspsychje: kk thx
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: try to investigate yourself a bit now
<Ranieri_> lotuspsychje: I like being hand held into things...
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: well ubuntu is  world you have to experience yourself mate
<Ranieri_> lotuspsychje: that was deep
 * Ranieri_ looks outside the window at the stars
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: we showed you the toolz, now explore!
<jost> Hi! Since the update to XUbuntu 14.10, Tooltips in firefox are messed up. They appear, but are just black boxes (maybe the font color was just set to black, the background is usually black). It works correctly after I uninstall a plugin and restart firefox with the restart-button that appears afterwards. But after the next reboot the problem reoccurs.
 * Ranieri_ smiles, and wipes tear off left cheek
<zyphoid> just dont lose that install disk
<Ranieri_> lotuspsychje: I love you </3, but it's time we part ways, while I explore
 * Ranieri_ hugs lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jost: did you try firefox on another user?
 * Ranieri_ gets on sailboat, and drifts away, looking back at lotuspsychje as he waves and puts his arm around his son
<jost> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: plz stop it, keep the channel clean for support only
 * Ranieri_ cries
<Ranieri_> Ok fine
<zyphoid> I'm having an issue with a new install, occasionally the top bar and side bar fail to load, desktop icons still present, alt+t fails to bring up terminal, ctrl+f1 works, reinstalled all unity,compiz,ubuntu-desktop components, restarting lightdm gets me back to login but after login top and side bar vanish again, tried swapping out graphic cards issue remains, changed between drivers, issue still present
<lotuspsychje> jost: maybe try just for testing
<mxgms> someone wants to test crypto email with me?
<jost> lotuspsychje: I will, thanks for the tip
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: what ubuntu version?
<zyphoid> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: 14.10 has lot of users with screen issues
<zyphoid> all nvidia users?
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: all kinds of users, not sure whats happening exactly
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: black screens after login etc
<zyphoid> should I go back to 12.04?
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: i suggest 14.04 all the way
<paulzz> why not try 14.04
<zyphoid> tried 14.04 same issues
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: any ubuntu version that worked well on your machine?
<paulzz> hmm maybe a kernel issue then
<zyphoid> all prior to the 14 series
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: yeah might be like paulzz suggests
<gotcha> hey guys, quick question, if i installed ubuntu server, how can i make sure all default repositories are enabled? im trying to install irssi and it cant find it for some reason
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: what kind of grafix card you havin?
<paulzz> gotcha: try apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> !repo | gotcha
<ubottu> gotcha: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<zyphoid> 550ti, 9800gt,7600
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: thats not an optimus card or something right?
<zyphoid> no three modles of nvidia cards
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: you got 3 cards in your pc?
<zyphoid> no tried them all, was thinking it was just the 550 then went back the the previous and reinstalled, same issue present on all cards
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: did you install ubuntu with cable and updates enabled during setup?
<zyphoid> yes
<gotcha> thanks guys
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: fresh or upgrade?
<zyphoid> fresh
<zyphoid> been working this issue for a week now
<zyphoid> stumped so I came here
<paulzz> I assume the live cd GUI works?
<zyphoid> perfectly
<jost> lotuspsychje: thanks for the hint, it works fine with other users
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: i had something similar on a X800 ati once, folowed me on serveral ubuntu versions
<lotuspsychje> jost: might have been a profile issue then
<paulzz> maybe check that kernel version and gfx driver the live cd is using, then try to grab those
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: maybe also test a xubuntu or something
<huchangguo> hello
<paulzz> huchangguo: yes indeed
<zyphoid> last time I tried xubuntu the vpn functionality was totaly borked
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: no screen issues there?
<zyphoid> program issues
<zyphoid> like installed programs not mapped correctly
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: maybe 14.++ versions are getting too heavy for your cards?
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: those are rather older cards?
<zyphoid> doubt it, back on the 550 atm
<zyphoid> and had the issue before I got on here
<paulzz> cant be if the live cd works :)
<zyphoid> suprised I have stayed here as long as I have actually
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: well thats weird indeed, as i never seen any machine go weird yet on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: good idea from paulzz to check the driver loaded in livecd
<zyphoid> meneither, tried loading lime but to my suprise I can not longer inject modules
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: i would try 14.04 fresh, and start from there see if you can fix issues
<zyphoid> I'll try the livecd drivers in the morning
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: any errors in logs would be usefull also
<Ranieri_> How do I finger people?
<Ranieri_> finger user?
<zyphoid> yeah well been doing full formats during the installs
<zyphoid> logs are light
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: well anything related to lightdm or compiz issues might be usefull
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: or problems with card
<Pinkamena_D> I use google chrome often, I hav not changed anything recently. Chrome will not launch from the launcher or terminal. Terminal gives no output at all, it just waits forever and never starts. Sudo has the same problem.
<lotuspsychje> zyphoid: a nomodeset install could be usefull aswell
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: did you install web version?
<Ranieri_> k1l: Run the who utility, and can you explain the 2nd column to me?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | zyphoid
<ubottu> zyphoid: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zyphoid> I'll try those
<Pinkamena_D> 'web version'?
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: how did you install chrome?
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: and wich ubuntu version do you have?
<Pinkamena_D> god it was a while ago, but I believe I just downloaded the .deb and user dpkg -i
<Pinkamena_D> 14.04
<linuxmint> thanks for helping with the USB. So, now I'm installed Ubuntu 14.04, but the monitor resolution isn't right after trying all resolution settings, no sound and Wi-Fi won't setup?
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: maybe try a reinstall
<Pinkamena_D> I suppose, sucks to lose everything I was working on
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: maybe chromium test
<Pinkamena_D> chromium is fine
<arun_> hi all
<Pinkamena_D> it just heppened that I had everything open in regular chrome =P
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: try creating another user, and start chrome from there, see what happens
<Ranieri_> What does :0 or pts/0 mean, and why am I logged in twice?
<coax> oh
<Psy_Ser> Could I get some help with Notepad++? It's not ubuntu, but I'd appreciate it.
<Ranieri_> Psy_Ser: What's up?
<Pinkamena_D> lotuspsychje, I had hit the return key on the purge command before I had time to try your suggestion, but I am happy to report that the reinstall worked without losing my data and work. Thanks for trying to help me!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Pinkamena_D
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> Psy_Ser: ubuntu support only here mate
<linuxmint> Can I get some support for an Ubuntu 14.04 related issue. Monitor reslution won't work after trying each one.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: did you check your additional drivers section?
<Psy_Ser> I'm trying to reconfigure key designations for a game. I just need to know how to write for the keys z and x.
<lotuspsychje> Psy_Ser: try ##windows for win software
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: not sure, as I can't see my notes on how to configure monitors. Will try to access it.
<Psy_Ser> XD That'll help, too.
<Psy_Ser> Ty
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: ok, Drivers seem to be installing.
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: Driver Manager seemed to have a default: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau. I changed this to nvidia-331 (recommended).
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: maybe better luck with monitor after eboot on that driver
<lotuspsychje> reboot
<linuxmint> lotuspsychje: ok, waiting for Applying changes... to complete.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: did you install ubuntu with ethernet cable/updates during install?
<arun_> has anyone here used deepin desktop ?
<squirtle_51> Hello, everybody.
<lotuspsychje> arun_: try #deepin, ive read something about it on OMGubuntu recently
<ncarrillo> hi
<jhelbling> hellooo
<squirtle_51> Does anybody know rsync and cron well enough to tell me if a command will sync folders on two PCs on an hourly basis?
<KeithIMyers> How are you planning to sync the files, scp?
<squirtle_51> rsync and ssh
<KeithIMyers> Or rsync
<KeithIMyers> It should be easy, setup key based logins between the 2 boxes and add this cron
<squirtle_51> I want to know if the rsync command will work before I add it to cron. And then run ssh-keygen?
<KeithIMyers> rsync -avz /home/username/folder_to_sync root@999.999.999.999:/home/username/folder_to_sync
<daftykins> squirtle_51: you test with practice, not asking someone to look at a command
<Ben64> root? root is usually disabled and that won't work
<squirtle_51> daftykins: Good point.
<arun_> lotuspsychje: haven't u installed its de ?
<lotuspsychje> arun_: no im on unity
<KeithIMyers> It should as long as you setup the ssh keys under the user that you are running the crontab from. You also need to have write access to the destination folder or enable the root account
<arun_> lotuspsychje: unity sucks for me :D
<KeithIMyers> You can use ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id to easily setup key based authentication
<KeithIMyers> Unity is not bad but I am a Gnome user
<jhelbling> arun_, old laptop?
<squirtle_51> Thanks. If I use the --relative command with rsync, I can sync ~/foo on source with ~/foo on the destination and ~/bar on source with ~/bar on the destination, correct?
<squirtle_51> In the same command, I that is.
<Ben64> squirtle_51: you should really be using full paths
<KeithIMyers> To be honest, I have not played with --relative but full paths are generally considered to be best
<KeithIMyers> What Ben64 said
<arunpyasi> nope, I don't really like it UI
<arunpyasi> jhelbling: ^^
<Ranieri_> Where would I find the source code for the tar utility?
<lunawalt> @search The Art of Asking
<unopaste> lunawalt: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<linuxmint> Would I be able to get some help in making sound work on Ubuntu 14.04 with an HDMI cable please?
<Ben64> linuxmint: looks like you
<Ben64> 're on linux mint, not ubuntu
<linuxmint> Ben64: good one. Mint uses Ubuntu.
<jhelbling> Ranieri_, apt-get source tar
<linuxmint> Anyways, I'll solve on my own. Thanks anyway.
<Ranieri_> jhelbling: Thank you handsome
<KeithIMyers> @linuxmint - Have you checked the sound settings to see if the HDMI audio shows up there
<KeithIMyers> Arg, he left
<Ben64> KeithIMyers: thats fine, mint isn't supported here anyway
<Ranieri_> jhelbling: Doesn't work, says something about git and version control
<jhelbling> ?
<Ben64> Ranieri_: that command downloads the source and puts it in the current directory
<Ranieri_> Ben64: No, it's an error message
<Ben64> Ranieri_: pastebin it
<Ranieri_> KK
<Ranieri_> Ben64: How do you copy and paste txt from the shell?
<Ben64> ctrl+shift+c
<Ranieri_> Ahh kk
<Ranieri_> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/tp5dVTFh
<Ranieri_> Ben64: I even gave you the ls command to show it's not in wd
<Ben64> Ranieri_: seems like you have some weird stuff going on with your repositories
<Ranieri_> What are these "repositories" everyone talks about.
<Ben64> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Ranieri_> Thank you
<jhelbling> http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/tar/tar-latest.shar.gz
<jhelbling> ups
<KeithIMyers> You can just do a "git clone git://git.gag.com/debian/tar"
<jhelbling> wget http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/tar/tar-latest.tar.gz
<Ranieri_> Ben64: Reading the article, basically .rpm, etc is an archive for downloading a particular file(s).
<Ben64> rpm is for redhat based distros
<Ranieri_> Why do different distros need different "packaging schemes"
<Ben64> different ways of doing stuff
<Ranieri_> Ben64: -___-
<KeithIMyers> Ranieri_ - There are benefits and shortfalls to each packaging scheme. Ubuntu uses debian packages which are simple and work well. RPM packages are also just as good but have some differences. Ubuntu is also moving towards "click packages" in the future as it has a few security benefits
<Ranieri_> KeithIMyers: ahh cool, Thanks :D
<KeithIMyers> Click Packages wont completely overtake deb packages on ubuntu but will be the perfered method
<anta-pala> всем привет!
<Ranieri_> KeithIMyers: What exactly is a deb package? A collection of files?
<Ranieri_> KeithIMyers: or is it more similar to a .msi file?
<Ranieri_> !Package | Ranieri_
<ubottu> Ranieri_, please see my private message
<KeithIMyers> @Ranieri_ basically similar to a msi in principle. A deb package is a archive of files and binaries along with a few post and pre-install scripts.
<Ranieri_> KeithIMyers: ah I c
<Ranieri_> KeithIMyers: can you answer an unrelated question?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nOTewARe2> I have a WD mybook live cloud drive and I was wondering if there is software for ubuntu? I see windows and mac.
<KeithIMyers> nOTewARe2 - not that I know of. Does yours have the option to activate a FTP server? I have a WD Cloud Router with a 1TB drive on it and use FTP to access the content
<nOTewARe2> KeithIMyers: yes it does have FTP.
<SchrodingersScat> should be able to access that several different ways then, can probably add it through nautilus
<KeithIMyers> @nOTewARe2 - Great, you can also use CIFS as well using "sudo mount.cifs //ip.address.of.mybook/public /mnt -o username=admin,password=admin_passwd_on_mybook "
<KeithIMyers> But FTP is by far easier to setup
<KeithIMyers> Use Nautilus to mount it and save it as a bookmark to easily re-connect to it between sessions
<KeithIMyers> Although not wise, you can even setup something like port forwarding and accessing the MyBook FTP service remotely if you run a DynDNS service. It would be best to setup a VPN or SSH tunnel if you need remote access
<Jarvix> how do you add a function/ command entry to the right-click context menu?
<KeithIMyers> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<k2gremlin> Anyone here familiar with Plex on Ubuntu Server?
<Kotoro> odd, for some reason fetch in kdevelop on ubuntu is only showing CVS, no subversion, no github, no git...
<Jarvix> ty KeithIMyers
<KeithIMyers> @k2gremlin - I dabbled with Plex a bit in the past, cast say I am an expert
<Kotoro> its v4.7 those options ought to be available...
<k2gremlin> KeithIMyers, I have it installed and it says its running but I cant web to it from my PC :(
<nOTewARe2> thanks guy for the answers. That will give me something to work on.
<k2gremlin> Its running on a VM right now
<KeithIMyers> @Kotoro - Do you have git installed - sudo apt-get install git git-core gitk git-el git-gui git-sh git-stuff gitg
<k2gremlin> tried http://<ip>:32400/web but no go... <ip> is IP of the VM and is reachable
<Prezident> How do i remove dead screens from screen -ls?
<KeithIMyers> @k2gremlin is the VM local or hosted remotely (a VPS from a provider)?
<DFeniks> maybe offtopic but is there any browser for old pc? something more advanced then lynx (or was it linx?) but not so heavy as firefox?
<Prezident> try luakit DFeniks
<KeithIMyers> @DFeniks how old?
<KeithIMyers> Text based?
<k2gremlin> local.... esx is .21 and VM is .22
<Kotoro> there is no package git-stuff
<k2gremlin> I plan on intergrating my cisco switches later with seperate vlans and such.  Just want to get the basic install in
<DFeniks> 800mhz processor 512 ram
<DFeniks> 512mb
<Kotoro> installing the rest
<KeithIMyers> k2gremlin - Have you made sure that the plex server is running
<Kotoro> had just regular git package and its dependencies
<KeithIMyers> @Kotoro - once done, re-install KDevelop
<ubuntuaddicted> why is windows 7 so dumb? it won't mount an NFS share
<k2gremlin> KeithIMyers, 1 moment, updating something :P CLI hogged up lol
<Jarvix> any open source lynda.com how to equivalent? (new ubuntu user)
<KeithIMyers> @DFenkis - You could try Midori, It is the browser of choice for the Raspberry Pi which has similar sppecs
<Prezident> Aha, screen -wipe id worked fine :)
<Kotoro> didn't do anything CVS is still the only option listed
<k2gremlin> KeithIMyers, restarted the service... running now :) Able to web lol
<Kotoro> other than "from file system"
<KeithIMyers> @Jarvix - StackExchange / UbuntuAnswers are the first that come to bind. Not as good but it works
<KeithIMyers> @k2gremlin - I love it when it is that easy :)
<ubuntuaddicted> Jarvix, what are you looking for?
<ubuntuaddicted> Jarvix, a tutorial for what exactly?
<k2gremlin> Ok next question KeithIMyers, I have my external connected to my main PC for now.. going to dedicated a HDD to the server next weekend. Is there anyway to see that drive over the network to the Plex server?
<Jarvix> i just want to get familiar with the OS and i want to know how i can mold the experience to fit me
<Jarvix> and be stable at the same time
<ubuntuaddicted> Jarvix, ubuntuforums.org is a great resource, as well as #ubuntu on freenode
<Kotoro> KeithIMyers its still only listing the CVS and filesystem options...
<ubuntuaddicted> k2gremlin, you need to share it over SMB or NFS
<KeithIMyers> @k2gremlin - Thats a fun one. It is possible but not the easiest thing to do in VMWare
<k2gremlin> lmfao
<Jarvix> other than forum/IRC, are there any informative sites that would essentially be ubuntu manuals, etcc
<ubuntuaddicted> k2gremlin, unless i jumped in the conversation late. sorry
<Kotoro> before i updated to unicorn from trusty it was at least showing github, i just wanted regular git
<k2gremlin> I just tried adding the network path \\PCNAME\G\Movies didnt work haha
<KeithIMyers> @k2gremlin you mount it on the host and setup a share. Use ssh-fs, SMB or NFS to moun
<ubuntuaddicted> Jarvix, man foo
<Kotoro> now neither are there
<Kotoro> even though the version incremented to 4.7 from 4.6....
<Jarvix> @ubuntu... man foo from cmd line?
<k2gremlin> Ok ill look into that tomorrow. Thanks for the help
<KeithIMyers> Kotoro - Let me see what I can find. I am not really a fan of KDevelop and have not used it
<k2gremlin> goal tonight was to get the base plex installed :P
<Kotoro> I primarily use fedora and i'm trying to help my friend set up the same environment for linux XD
<KeithIMyers> I know git support was added to 4.1 but I have not used it
<Jarvix> says no entry for man foo..so im guessing i dl it
<Kotoro> and he uses ubuntu
<Kotoro> mainly because its friendly to amd drivers
<KeithIMyers> What version of KDevelop are you running again?
<Kotoro> plugin was deactivated by default
<Kotoro> that might fix it
<Kotoro> it did
<Kotoro> good
<Jarvix> cant install it... what am i missing?
<Kotoro> it was 4.7 Keith :P
<KeithIMyers> Ahh, not sure why it was disabled but glad to hear you see it now
<Jarvix> http://pastebin.com/3eFgMRYm
<k0nichiwa> transmission daemon config file i suspect download speed set to 0 would be unlimited
<k0nichiwa> but why dont they document that in the docs ?  for fcks sake
<k0nichiwa> does anyone know if this is the case ?
<KeithIMyers> @Jarvix - Try something like man ssh
<KeithIMyers> k0nichiwa - 0 is unlimited
<k0nichiwa> thanks
<KeithIMyers> NP
<k0nichiwa> why dont they say that in the docs for the params ?
<Jarvix> no go
<k0nichiwa> its crazy .. who in their right mind would doucment that param w/o saying 0 is unlimited
<KeithIMyers> @k0nichiwa - I believe it was on the GUI
<KeithIMyers> @k0nichiwa - I believe it was on the GUI
<k0nichiwa> oh wait there is anothe param, enabled
<k0nichiwa> so it doesnt even matter
<k0nichiwa> hah
<Jarvix> how do you pull up the man contents?
<k0nichiwa> i should have read the next line
<Blaster> What's the best FS type for a USB drive for sharing files with Windows?
<Blaster> NTFS?
<KeithIMyers> @Jarvix - The man contents are not the easiest thing to browse
<Jarvix> im unable to pull up a single page. where can i find a list of man cmds
<Blaster> Nevermind, rhetorical question.
<KeithIMyers> @Blaster - Fat32 is still the best unless you need to share large files. NTFS sometimes likes to act funny
<Blaster> 500mb archives.
<Blaster> Does that indicate a large file to you?
<KeithIMyers> @Blaster - No, Fat32 does not work well when files get around 3.4 GB
<linuxmint> Any suggestions on Ubuntu 14.04 sound. I unplug the HDMI cable and plug the HDMI cable in and no sound?
<Blaster> KeithIMyers: What about 6 archives totaling 3.4 GB?  And what's so special about that number?
<Jarvix> anyone know of a free equivalent to this::  http://goo.gl/9o3JvV
<KeithIMyers> @Jarvix - man is a bit strange when it comes to indexing. There is no "Table of Contents" - All man pages are stored at /usr/share/man
<k0nichiwa> transmission config has pper port 51413
<KeithIMyers> @Blaster - Fat32 has a limit of 3.8 GB
<k0nichiwa> thats not a typical bittorrent port i dont think
<Blaster> KeithIMyers, maybe the bugs you've experienced with NTFS have been when ms-dos wasn't the partition table format.
<Jarvix> KeithIMyers, did you catch the link i put up?
<owen1> i can't shutdown my machine with 'sudo halt'. it never turned off so my only way is the power button. any idea where to start my investigation?
<KeithIMyers> @ Blaster - I have tried with msdos. The problem comes in when the drive is not unmounted properly, you need to run a windows checkdisk on the drive before Linux will mount it
<owen1> (ubuntu 14.10 on carbon x1 2nd gen)
<KeithIMyers> @Jarvix - Yes. One moment
<Jarvix> KeithIMyers, ty, i dont mean to come off rude
<KeithIMyers> @linuxmint - Check the sound menu in the control panel and see if you have the HDMI device listed there
<Blaster> KeithIMyers, thanks.
<k0nichiwa> bittorent uses 6881–6990 or something
<owen1> also hibernation doesn't work. any tips would be appreciated.
<linuxmint> KeithIMyers: yes, Sound Preferences shows HDMI there.
<linuxmint> KeithIMyers: I disabled Sound on BIOS, to avoid any MOBO sound conflict.
<KeithIMyers> Jarvix - It seems that you are looking for some getting started tutorials. Let me see what I can find
<KeithIMyers> @Linuxmint - Do you have the HDMI device selected? If so, sound should work without issue
<KeithIMyers> BRB, need to plug in my laptop
<linuxmint> KeithIMyers: the Analogue is highlighted. I highlight the HDMI and Close Sound Prferrences, but when I go back, the Analogue is highlighted? Not sure if that is a problem for the Hardware tab. The Output tab has the HDMI selected.
<linuxmint> KeithIMyers: When sound did work on the new install about 1 hour ago, I unplugged the HDMI cable and when I plugged the HDMI cable in again, I noticed the Sound Preferences Output tab selected Analogue. I changed to HDMI, but no sound.
<Jarvix> KeithIMyers, ty. i apologize that i didnt mention that at the first, lol.
<KeithIMyers> @linuxmint - That is strange, you should be able to simply select it and have it work
<KeithIMyers> @Jarvix - Still looking through YouTube to see if there are any good ones. Many of the ones I am seeing are ok but not complete
<linuxmint> KeithIMyers: yes, noone can fix it. It just works after a fresh install, but when unplugging and pluggin HDI cable in, sound stops?
<linuxmint> KeithIMyers: I need to unplug/plug in, as I need Ethernet connection to download initial install updates to make monitor, Wi-Fi work.
<linuxmint> KeithIMyers: then I can move computer to spot where Wi-Fi is, but sound breaks.
<KeithIMyers> @linuxmint, that is strange. I dont use HDMI for sound with the exception of putting an emulator on the TV to play a game a few months ago, I have not done it since
<linuxmint> Thanks, have to go now. No sound, so will try again in a few weeks.
<KeithIMyers> @linuxmint - I would put something in the forums if I were you. Maybe someone has come across this before
<Jarvix> thank you, KeithIMyers ... do you know of any comprehensive written sources?
<linuxmint> KeithIMyers: thanks, yes, I have tried everything. Forums, chat, but noone can fixit.
<linuxmint> KeithIMyers: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=178564
<KeithIMyers> @linuxmint - Have you tried to use the Ubuntu Forums?
<linuxmint> KeithIMyers: no, I though the Ubuntu forums might be reticent.
<KeithIMyers> @linuxmint - While "Mint" distros are not officially supported on the ubuntu forums, it never hurts to ask as Mint is built from the Ubuntu source tree
<ChogyDan> Jarvix: there was an ubuntu manual
<KeithIMyers> @Jarvix - https://ubuntu-manual.org/ this seems to be good
<k0nichiwa> can ssh tunnelling work in such a way -- i direct brwoer to localhost:2222 and it tunnels to my rmobe server as localhost there ?
<zgn> hey guys! my graphics card hdmi output is not fitting on my tv, the display is too big, what do i do?!?!
<k0nichiwa> i dont have ssl set up for my server and i need to do some config by http , dont want it in the clear
<zgn> hey guys! my graphics card hdmi output is not fitting on my tv, the display is too big, what do i do?!?!
<metamp> what's the resolution of the tv ?
<KeithIMyers> k0nichiwa - What service are you trying to tunnel?
<KeithIMyers> @zgn - Search in the Dash for "Displays" and you can adjust the display settings there
<k0nichiwa> http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<k0nichiwa> that may be what i want .. looks like it
<k0nichiwa> that should let me do http://localhost:2000 and have it go to port 80 on my server
<k0nichiwa> so its encrypted
<k0nichiwa> ha !! it worked !!!!!!
<KeithIMyers> @k0nichiwa - That guide looks like it will accomplish exactly what you are wanting
<k0nichiwa> wow that was eaier than i expected
<k0nichiwa> great im going to use phpmyadmin to set up may database
<k0nichiwa> and i realied i was about to use the root passwd w/o encryptin
<KeithIMyers> @k0nichiwa - Pro Tip : Look at "autossh", it will do the same thing as "ssh" but rebuild the tunnel if it goes down for any reason
<KeithIMyers> If you have that with ssh key auth, it is seamless to you
<SchrodingersScat> !info mosh
<ubottu> mosh (source: mosh): Mobile shell that supports roaming and intelligent local echo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4a-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 186 kB, installed size 777 kB
<k0nichiwa> what i fi want to use my server as a proxy
<SchrodingersScat> man ssh
<SchrodingersScat> look for tunnels
<k0nichiwa> is there a way to direct to a port that then reflects back out as port 80 to the outside ?
<cynixx3> look at tinyproxy
<k0nichiwa> just using ssh i mean ?
<k0nichiwa> i gues you need a proxy sevice running on the server
<KeithIMyers> To tunnel everything through ssh? Look at sshuttke
<KeithIMyers> sshuttle does not need a proxy on the remote server
<KeithIMyers> I use it when I am on public WiFi to encrypt all traffic
<SchrodingersScat> k0nichiwa: you can also have ssh link ports, there's many options
<k0nichiwa> thanks i copied all this to notes to look at later
<Jarvix> KeithIMyers, ChogyDan, thank you for the help. i appreciate it
<KeithIMyers> NP Jarvix
<Ranieri_> Okay, I have a friend that wants Ubuntu
<Ranieri_> How do I put the "ubuntu image" onto a DVD
<bynarie> what OS are you on now>?
<Jarvix> where can i find GTK themes compatible with ubuntu 14.04?
<xangua> gnome-look.org Jarvix
<Jarvix> ty xangua , what version gtk ships with 14.04?
<Ranieri_> What's an ISO image?
<bynarie> Ranieri_, it is basically a zip file containing an operating system installation
<bynarie> you usually burn isos to cds or to usb flash drive
<bynarie> ok
<Ranieri_> Yea, giving it the prefix "live"
<Ranieri_> So /dev/sdc is a physical hard drive?
<Ranieri_> How is a Windows partition different then a "Linux" or w/e partition
<bynarie> /dev/sdc is a physical device yes, but i dont know for sure if its a HD or not.. depends on how many hds you have... you're first HD would be /dev/sda
<__john_doe__> morning guys, can someone can someone tell me if there's a way to fix screen lock problem on ubuntu 14.04 gnome session flashback?
<Ranieri_> bynarie: Isn't that paradoxical?
<bynarie> no
<Ranieri_> bynarie: How? The Whole filesystem itself is your hdd, then you have a directory for it?
<bynarie> in unix, you have partitions(/dev/sda, /dev/sdb/ sdc/ sdd etc...) but its not a folder
<DeaDSouL> hi
<bynarie> for example.. i have 2 HD... the first is /dev/sda, second is /dev/sdb
<Ranieri_> bynarie: Yes, it is
<Ranieri_> ls /dev/sda
<Ranieri_> It's a folder alright.
<bynarie> when i plug a flash drive in, it is /dev/sdc
<cynixx3> Less a folder than the root directory of your hard drive.
<Ranieri_> Yes, that makes sense
<Ranieri_> Plugging in a flash drive makes sense, because you can access it's contents at /dev/whatever
<bynarie> it APPEARS to be a folder, but its really not
<bluethundr> hey all.. what's the ubuntu package equivalent to RedHat / CentOS "devel packages" ?
<Ranieri_> bynarie: I don't follow you.
<bynarie> well you access the flash drive wherever the mount point is
<bluethundr> for instance what would the apt-get equivalent be of yum install openssh-devel
<bynarie> ok.... right now i have /dev/sdb mounted at "/"
<cynixx3> bluethundr, have you looked at the extras repository?
<Ranieri_> bynarie: OHHH
<bluethundr> cynixx3: not yet
<bynarie> you could mount a flash drive like so "sudo mount /dev/sdc /home/bynarie/flash"
<DeaDSouL> the default behaviour in my ubuntu for dual monitors, is showing them next to each other... how can I change it to make it cloning (mirror) ?
<Ranieri_> bynarie: You mount HDD's/Flash Drives/whatever at specific directories?
<bynarie> yep
<Ranieri_> ahhh
<Ranieri_> bynarie: Cool xD
<bynarie> most devices are auto mounted
<bynarie> but if you manually mount somethin, you have to make a dir for it first... "mkdir /home/bynarie/flash"
<bynarie> then mount it
<Ranieri_> ^ :O
<Ranieri_> That makes sense
<bynarie> when i was first new to linux, it took me a while to understand the whole /dev/sda sdb thing
<Ranieri_> But, when it comes to partitioning and filesystems (Fat, ext2, etc) it starts to stop making sense.
<Ranieri_> bynarie: I'm in your shoes
<Ranieri_> bynarie: Your past shoes.
<bynarie> well, windows is usually ntfs or fat32
<bynarie> linux = ext2/3/4
<Ranieri_> bynarie: Okay, so it's a particular way the HDD saves data structures
<Ranieri_> ?
<bynarie> honestly, i dont know
<Ranieri_> bynarie: lol
<bynarie> haha
<Ben64> Ranieri_: its an operating system thing
<Ben64> hard drive doesn't know or care about filesystems, it just does 0's and 1's
<bynarie> but i know that windows cant normally access ext4 filesystems without special software
<bynarie> but linux CAN access ntfs and fat32
<Ranieri_> bynarie: HAHAHAHAHAHA 1 - 0 for Linux
<DeaDSouL> anyone please?
<bynarie> exactly
<bynarie> im sick of windows
<bynarie> its slow
<Ranieri_> DeaDSouL: Repeat question, we were talking about filesystems and what not
<cynixx3> Sorry DeaDSouL I do not know much about multiple monitors.
<Ranieri_> bynarie: Has it's merit... .NET framework is crazy
<bynarie> yes unfortunately windows is much neccessary
<Ranieri_> ^ yup
<bynarie> actually, .NET is my programming strength.. c#
<cynixx3> is windows really necessary or just a terrible roach that wont die?
<Ranieri_> Nice, how does that work since your on ubuntu?
<bynarie> dual boot
<Ranieri_> bynarie: oh lmao
<bynarie> well, more like quadruple boot
<bynarie> ubuntu, linux mint, windows, freebsd
<bynarie> hah
<Ranieri_> LOLOL
<Ranieri_> Windows 7?
<bynarie> 8.1
<Ranieri_> ew
<bynarie> i tried the new windows 10 dev preview
<bynarie> its junk
<DeaDSouL> I'm pluging hdmi from my tv to my laptop.. and create a new user account using xbmc-session... what I want is, once I boot the system, it should mirror the laptop-display, even when I logged-in
<Ranieri_> bynarie: Windows is cursed... every other OS is good
<bynarie> i agree
<Ranieri_> bynarie: lol
<cynixx3> DeaDSouL, are you using gnome or kde?
<DeaDSouL> sorry... let me say it again... I'm connecting my laptop to my tv via hdmi, the system has a dedicated user for the xbmc app and session... how can I make the tv mirrors what the laptop shows, and turning off the laptop display ?
<vicente> hello
<DeaDSouL> ubuntu unity
<cynixx3> DeaDSouL, what brand graphics card do you have?
<bynarie> omg unity
<bynarie> i hate unity
<cynixx3> aka gnome
<bynarie> gnome3
<bynarie> yea
<cynixx3> DeaDSouL, do you know what kind of graphics card your running?
<DeaDSouL> ati
<DeaDSouL> cynixx3: ati
<cynixx3> DeaDSouL, have you installed the radeon graphics card driver?
<Ranieri_> cynixx3: Closed-source drivers?
<Ranieri_> cynixx3: I thought you had to program them in C yourself
<DeaDSouL> cynixx3: yes I did... well, I have 2 account on that system, first one uses unity, and I can set it up from the gnome-control-center... but the second account uses the xbmc-standalone session.. so,,, I copied the ~/.config/monitors.xml from the first account to the second and changed the permissions... but still didn't work... so, I was wondering which file in /etc/ I should
<DeaDSouL> modify to make it mirrors the display as default behaviour ?
<cynixx3> DeaDSouL, one moment let me do a little research.
<DeaDSouL> cynixx3: sure
<cynixx3> DeaDSouL, I remember editing my monitor settings but I am unable to find the file I used when I did so. I am still looking but its not looking good.
<DeaDSouL> cynixx3: thanks man i really appreciate your help :)
<Bashing-om> cynixx3: DeaDSouL :: Maybe /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file you have in mind ? - If it exists .
<bynarie> i thought they(who?) got rid of the xorg.conf file
<bynarie> anyone in here successfully installed plasma5 on xubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> bynarie: No, just if DKMS is in effect the file is not required, But if it exists it will be honored .
<DeaDSouL> cynixx3: no it doesn't
<OerHeks> lol bynarie, plasma5 is for KDE
<bynarie> yea i know
<DeaDSouL> cynixx3: there is file called xorg.conf.original-0, has "# NOXORGCONFEXISTED: No X.org configuration file existed when this backup was created."
<bynarie> i wanted to test out plasma5 tho
<cynixx3> So the xorg.conf has been replaced by another conf file.
<cynixx3> or was it just removed bynarie?
<bynarie> what? the xorg.conf file? mine has never existed
<OerHeks> xorg.conf is not there by default
<cynixx3> DeaDSouL, check out this page: http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=174854
<DeaDSouL> cynixx3: sure, I will... thanks
<WyZeGuY> hi i'm here asking a stupid basic question that i'm sure everyone else in here besides myself knows. i have an asus q502la, which from what i've been able to gather after crap tons of research and constantly losing focus, has an intel 7260 series wifi card that isn't preloaded with the ubuntu installation. how to i install the driver, or patch it if need be?
<cynixx3> its unusual that the generic driver is not working for your wifi card.
<WyZeGuY> that's what i thought too. it was the featured laptop at best buy, which i figured meant it was popular, which i in turn figured someone would have made a driver for it, but maybe i'm a horrible googler
<cynixx3> Are you sure the wifi card is on?
<WyZeGuY> spent about 4 hours last night, and several hours tonight looking up how to do this. i'm empty-handed, and only just now thought, well why don't i ask irc
<cynixx3> There may be a Fn + F3 key combo that would cycle the power of your card.
<WyZeGuY> i didn't specifically turn it off. it had windows on it prior, and wifi was working. do i have to manually turn it on to use it?
<WyZeGuY> ok i'll check
<WyZeGuY> i'm trying all the Fn combinations, and it's not doing anything. the icon at the top right says "Enable Networking" and it's checked
<cynixx3> Is there an Enable WiFi option?
<WyZeGuY> no
<cynixx3> :(
<WyZeGuY> i just went to edit connections, and eternet shows up, but not wifi
<cynixx3> open a terminal and try iwconfig
<cynixx3> bltldhvkjlgubkkfjnjcuncrlriic
<WyZeGuY> it says, "eth0 no wireless extensions. lo no wireless extensions."
<cynixx3> okay, I am not sure what you have run across in your research but you may want to give this page a try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Drivers
<cynixx3> It sounds like you may be missing your generic driver.
<bubbasaures> page after page on that wifi at askubuntu
<_unreal_> WyZeGuY, lspci |grep wireless
<WyZeGuY> Intel wireless 7260 [8086:08b1] .. i'm looking through that guide now
<_unreal_> err just lspci
<maciwl> hi
<WyZeGuY> hi
<maciwl> does anyone know whats up if ifconfig wlan0 still shows a connected interface but iwconfig wlan0 shows that it's not associated
<WyZeGuY> for wifi? that's what i'm trying to figure out too
<maciwl> yeah for wifi
<maciwl> mine connects for a bit then just stops working all together
<WyZeGuY> oh shit i can't even get the right driver. you're further along than me
<maciwl> i'm using the intel iwlwifi driver
<WyZeGuY> i'm supposed to be using that. 7260 series. but i don't know what to do
<cynixx3> maciwl, not associated should mean that its just not connecting to a wifi network. Try removing the security and then connecting.
<maciwl> right now it's open
<maciwl> no security
<maciwl> how do i re-connect?
<maciwl> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down; sudo ifconfig wlan0 up does nothign
<cynixx3> click the wifi symbol in the top right and select the network you want to join.
<maciwl> i'm running headless
<maciwl> just commandline
<cynixx3> hum good question then.
<maciwl> if i reboot the wireless connects and works for a few minutes
<cynixx3> even if the network is open?
<maciwl> then it just drops association
<maciwl> i'm using my mac laptop internet connection sharing as the AP though
<maciwl> yeah no encryption here, it's open
<cynixx3> Are you positive the problem is with ubuntu and not the imac?
<maciwl> how can i be sure
<maciwl> the mac has essentially no configuration options
<cynixx3> do you have another device that would stay connected longer. Like your phone?
<WyZeGuY> cynixx3 if i chose lvm and encryption, and encrypt my home folder, during install, would that prevent my wifi driver from being recognized?
<cynixx3> No, drivers are not in your home directory.
<maciwl> in ubuntu what's a way to get iwconfig to re-associate with an AP
<maciwl> from the command line
<maciwl> right now wlan0 is configured in /etc/network/interface
<cynixx3> iwconfig wlan0 ap off
<cynixx3> then run your command to associate again.
<maciwl> what is the command to associate?
<cynixx3> iwconfig wlan0 ap auto
<maciwl> hmm
<maciwl> tried those it still says ESSID: Off/any Access POint: Not-Associated
<maciwl> maybe it's the intel wifi driver
<cynixx3> have you tried ifconfig ?
<cynixx3> so like ifconfig wlan0 down
<maciwl> yeah tried that
<maciwl> nothing
<cynixx3> Explain nothing. Error message? Successful?
<maciwl> no error message
<maciwl> and no state change
<maciwl> after ifconfig wlan0 down and up, it comes up with the same ip address
<cynixx3> could you pastebin a ifconfig result here?
<maciwl> but iwconfig still shows that it's not authenticated
<maciwl> cant copy and past as i'm running the commands on another machine
<cynixx3> if you used ifconfig to bring down the interface then you should not be able to authenticate.
<maciwl> wlan0 was confiured with dhclient
<maciwl> sorry i mean associate
<maciwl> i do ifconfig wlan0 down; ifconfig wlan0 up
<maciwl> and then iwconfig still shows that it's not associated with an AP
<cynixx3> I had to look up dhclient. Lets not worry about that for now
<cynixx3> if you run ifconfig what does the wlan0 line say?
<maciwl> Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr:a0:a8:cd:62:c6:2c
<cynixx3> Does the forth line say UP?
<maciwl> yeah: UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<cynixx3> So I am trying to think of the most common things that would make a wifi connection just drop after a successful connection.
<cynixx3> The only things I am really coming up with are interference, not really connecting in the first place, Wrong channel/ security, or someone hijacking your connection.
<maciwl> my phone is on the AP now let's see if it has any problems
<maciwl> could be the intel firmware
<cynixx3> Why would you think that?
<maciwl> ok so i rebooted the device
<maciwl> and it is now associated
<cynixx3> the ubuntu device?
<cynixx3> or the imac?
<maciwl> the ubuntu device
<maciwl> i guess my question is
<maciwl> does doing: `sudo ifconfig wlan0 down; sudo ifconfig wlan0 up` force the wireless interface to try to re-associate with my AP?
<maciwl> i tried looking in the logs for reasons why it might un-associate but found nothing
<arun_>  I needed one who  can install deepin de in his ubuntu right now
<Ben64> arun_: deepin is not supported here
<cynixx3> maciwl, ifconfig down will disable the interface. its like unplugging the ethernet cord.
<maciwl> yeah well it's strange that when i type ifconfig wlan0 up
<maciwl> it says the interface is UP but iwconfig says it's not associated with the AP
<WyZeGuY> i don't even have the driver at all. how do i get the wifi driver installed? it needs intel 7260 series, and it's not loaded
<maciwl> i just updated the intel firmware for iwlwifi
<maciwl> so let's see if that does anything
<maciwl> WyZeGuY: what kernel version are you using
<maciwl> WyZeGuY: run: uname -a
<WyZeGuY> 3.13.0-32-generic
<WyZeGuY> x86-64 bit
<maciwl> WyZeGuY: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=iwlwifi-7260-ucode-22.24.8.0.tgz
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, copied from intel: The Linux drivers are part of the upstream Linux kernel, and are available through the regular channels, distributions or The Linux Kernel Archives. Intel supports use of the drivers only in the kernel version the driver was a part of.
<maciwl> WyZeGuY: extract that archive and then do: sudo cp iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode /lib/firmware
<WyZeGuY> "no such file or directory"
<cynixx3> you dont have a /lib/firmware?
<WyZeGuY> yes i do, i just opened it up
<cynixx3> did you extract the file you downloaded?
<WyZeGuY> it says the iwlwifi... folder "no such file or directory" but i just extracted it to my desktop
<cynixx3> in console give us the return from the pwd command.
<cynixx3> and locate iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode
<WyZeGuY> "cp: cannot stat 'iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode-22.24.8.0': No such file or directory
<cynixx3> I hear you. Run pwd and locate.
<cynixx3> you want your "Print Working Directory" to match the directory returned from the locate command.
<WyZeGuY> i typed pwd and hit enter, then locate iwlwifi... and enter and tried again, still tells me no such file
<cynixx3> check that your file was really extracted.
<cynixx3> tar -xcf iwlwifi.....
<WyZeGuY> i see it on my desktop. the location is /home/hong/desktop/
<cynixx3> crap my bad its xzf
<maciwl> damn the ubuntu machine dropped association again
<cynixx3> :(
<maciwl> the wireless interface is still up though, nothing interesting in dmesg
<WyZeGuY> but apparently that ucode file already exists in my firmware folder
<cynixx3> cp -f?
<cynixx3> maciwl, is there any interesting information in sudo lshw -C wlan0
<WyZeGuY> "cp: missing file operand"
<maciwl> i just rebooted again
<maciwl> but lshw doesnt even display anything
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, are you su?
<WyZeGuY> i tried it again as sudo, yes
<cynixx3> still fails?
<WyZeGuY> the battery was about to die and i left my charger at school, so i just turned it off. thanks anyway. guess i'll just keep trying again monday
<TTN> Hi all :)
<TTN> I read the man pages of ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase. It states that printf '%s' 'passphrase' | ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ./wrapped-passphrase can be used to try a unwrap the file, which works, but I would like to replace 'passphrase' with a variable. Ideas anyone? I had $word as the variable but misteriously, it doesn't work. doing echo $word returns the expected value for $word..
<cynixx3> Sorry you didnt make any progress WyZeGuY
<WyZeGuY> cynixx3 thanks for assisting. i know you didn't have to try to help, but i appreciate it
<cynixx3> Your welcome.
<maciwl> ${word} maybe?
<WyZeGuY> what do you think i should do when i try again? the ucode file already exists in the /lib/firmware folder, but clearly ubuntu isn't recognizing it as the driver.
<maciwl> WyZeGuY: try `sudo lsmod | grep iwlwifi`
<maciwl> and `dmesg | grep iwlwifi`
<WyZeGuY> to get the wifi model?
<cynixx3> Check the driver. md5sum both files, check permissions of the file in /lib/firmware.
<cynixx3> if that returns a version or model then the driver should be working.
<TTN> maciwi, thanks I tried that , nogo. the funny thing is I had it working before.
<cynixx3> at that point it would be another problem down the line.
<WyZeGuY> maciwl, when i looked earlier, it said something like 8086:somenumber.
<WyZeGuY> cynixx3, so since it returned a version number, then the computer IS recognizing the driver?
<auscompgeek> WyZeGuY: but are there any errors?
<cynixx3> TTN, I would recommend checking your quotes. `is for console ' are for variables and " for content. I think, I do get ' and " a little confused.
<WyZeGuY> auscompgeek, when i've tried other commands people have told me, terminal told me "eth0 not connected" and "lo not connected" or something like that
<maciwl> TTN: try: printf %s $word | ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ./wrapped-passphrase
<auscompgeek> WyZeGuY: no, I mean is the kernel showing any errors in dmesg?
<cynixx3> eth0 is your wired connection and l0 is a loopback port.
<maciwl> you don't need the single quotes
<maciwl> or look up shell escaping stuff
<WyZeGuY> network manager doesn't show the wifi connection at all
<maciwl> WyZeGuY: dmesg | grep iwlwifi will show you snags
<cynixx3> maciwl, and your dmesg shows no reason for the network disassociation?
<maciwl> nope
<maciwl> how can i get better networking logs?
<maciwl> i would think a 'disassociation' event would be logged somewhere
<william_doe> +32................63528983+
<cynixx3> sudo lshw -C wlan0
<cynixx3> lshw takes a while to run.
<maciwl> that command doesnt output anything
<maciwl> it briefly shows: PCI (sysfs)
<cynixx3> and then for me in about 2 minutes you will see a larger block of output.
<cynixx3> maybe run sudo lshw -C wlan0 > lshw.log
<maciwl> nah it just returns a shell prompt after 2 seconds
<TTN> thanks maciwl, didn't work..
<TTN> I'll do some reading then
<cynixx3> then skip the -C
<maciwl> TTN it's a shell escape problem
<Novice201y> Hello. Do Fedora and Ubuntu use different versions of Kernel? On Ubuntu Fn Keys for brightness work, on Fedora - don't.
<TTN> maciwl, sweet. now I know where to look :)
<cynixx3> Fedora is a red hat version and ubuntu is a different branch. They will most likely use different versions.
<cynixx3> But the brightness issue is probably related to  another part of the fedora system.
<cynixx3> maciwl, I dont know of a better wireless log than dmesg, lshw gives good hardware information and settings but not a association log.
<arun_> anyone here familiar with Anope ?
<_thewarlock_> Hello People ! I am New here !!!
<cynixx3> hello
<cynixx3> its kind of slow at this time of night.
<_thewarlock_> I am From India, its luckily noon ! :P
<cynixx3> Cool. Hows the weather there?
<arun_> hi guys
<avocado1> Where does pidgin save chat logs?
<enchilado> avocado1: on http://www.irssi.org/
<_Druid_> mby on ~/.purple
<avocado1> _Druid_: Thanks
<wgetME> anyone using Ubuntu on MBP ?
<cfhowlett> wgetME, skip the survey, state your problem.
<wgetME> cfhowlett: does it work fully including the battery ?
<cfhowlett> !mac | wgetME,
<ubottu> wgetME,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<AbstractD> Has anyone experienced a problem when trying to install EMACS24 from Synaptic pkg mgr? choosing extra packages always causes Synaptic to complain about dependencies when trying to install newer, other software.
<cfhowlett> wgetME, dozens of configurations and hundreds/thousands of different use profiles.  the literal answer to your question is "yes".  So?  STATE YOUR PROBLEM or do the survey in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> !poll | wgetME
<wgetME> cfhowlett: ok I get it
<cfhowlett> wgetME, pm?
<wgetME> cfhowlett: you on Macbook Pro ?
<andreas_> hi
<andreas_> hi
<AbstractD> CF: That's what wGetMe said.
<mbfff> Hello! Windows keeps asking a user/password for my share on restart. I have followed several suggestions via ubuntu forums and stack overflow. no dice.
<cfhowlett> AbstractD, sorry, no knowledge or idea about emacs
<AbstractD> The issue is not so much with emacs, it's with dependency hell
<AbstractD> in general.
<AbstractD> Say I mark 150 packages to install--Synaptic does not denote any broken packages, yet some library ends up breaking.  The whole of saying this is, we moved away from Windows due to .DLL hell, now we have a more secure OS with lib dependecy hell.  There is only only flavor of *nix that I know of that isolates every app and its lib dependcies into their own separate directory, and that's PC-BSD.
<cfhowlett> AbstractD, this is what the CLI would install for emacs24  http://ur1.ca/iv3ud
<AbstractD> Anyone else?
<nebuchs> I've added bad ppa to my system and now "gstreamer1.0-plugins-good : Depends: libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-0 (>= 1.5.0.1+git20140905.a2122f04-0ubuntu1~14.04~ricotz0) but 1.2.4-1~ubuntu1 is to be installed", i did ppa-purge, autoclean, autoremove, everything but this package still keeps giving error, why this package still depends on that package?
<fahad_IT> hello
<Artemis3> nebuchs, uninstall the package it then install again?
<nebuchs> Artemis3, i uninstalled almost everything related, but somehow this package depends that package, there must be hidden cache
<DJJeff> after I purge network-manager-(gnome) how do I get back my eth0:1 and eth0:2 that I have in /etc/network/interfaces
<DJJeff> I have ifupdown installed
<AbstractD> hang on NEBUCHS.. seeing about getting an answer for you
<DJJeff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9192568/
<DJJeff> with this I only got eth0 back not eth0:1 or eth0:2
<DJJeff> I was also told to leave out the gateway on the virtual interfaces
<DJJeff> or ubuntu would hang on startup for 60 seconds
<nebuchs> AbstractD, now i am trying to do force version with synaptic
<WyZeGuY> anyone here?
<DJJeff> nope sorry
<DJJeff> only robots at this hour
<WyZeGuY> are you looking for help too, or just hanging out here?
<DJJeff> even the robots here are trying to get some sleep
<AbstractD> I'm thinking that you have mismatched versions of shared libraries, however the bungholes over at Debian are not of much use.
<WyZeGuY> jeff do you know how to set up wifi in ubuntu?
<AbstractD> Cute, DJ
<DJJeff> tried WICD?
<AbstractD> Cute.
<DJJeff> WyZeGuY: have you tried WICD for wifi
<WyZeGuY> E: Unable to locate package wicd-daemon
<WyZeGuY> it's not hooked up to the internet
<DJJeff> odd I got
<DJJeff> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<DJJeff>   python-wicd wicd wicd-daemon wicd-gtk
<DJJeff> your sources list is broken? try (sudo) apt-get update first
<nebuchs> AbstractD, thanks, now i am trying to fix it with synaptic manually :/
<AbstractD> DJ: You didn't get his ver. of Ubuntu
<WyZeGuY> updating, everything failed to download or fetch, because it's not hooked up to the internet
<DJJeff> oh
<DJJeff> you will need to be online to get the packages
<WyZeGuY> i know, which is why i'm trying to get the internet on it
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: you don't need wicd, networkmanager (comes installed by default) works just fine. What's the problem?
<WyZeGuY> it won't hook up to the internet :-?
<DJJeff> networkmanager sucks balls
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: where does it fail? Authenticating to the wifi, dhcp, routing, dns?
<Seveas> DJJeff: watch your languae please.
<DJJeff> WyZeGuY: what have you tried so far
<WyZeGuY> i click on the network manager icon, and no connections are available
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: what kind of wifi card/chip do you have?
<WyZeGuY> jeff, i've been searching for the last 3 nights, spending about 4 hours a night on average, following all sorts of guides, how tos and faqs. i've tried lots of stuff
<DJJeff> WyZeGuY: try lspci in terminal and check if you card is listed
<WyZeGuY> seveas, i'm not sure. i think it's intel 7620
<WyZeGuY> hold on, i'll do lspci again
<Seveas> that should work fine. Is the wifi maybe disabled with a hardware switch?
<DJJeff> WyZeGuY: also check iwconfig for something like (wlan0, wlan1...)
<WyZeGuY> hold on, i'm going to try just one step at a time and report to you guys what i see
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: but we have so many iodeas and suggestions, hurry up :P
<WyZeGuY> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7620 (rev cb) ..... so it sees my wireless card, right?
<WyZeGuY> under lspci command, whatever that means
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: yup
<DJJeff> sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<DJJeff> sudo rfkill list all
<DJJeff> check for hardware or software lock on it
<AbstractD> NEBUCHS: I think you'll have to fix thru through synaptic.  Do a search for Gstreamer and possbily FORCE uninstall everything - g-bad, g-good, b-whatever the heck else.. remove it ALL
<WyZeGuY> ok, i did rfkill unblock and list, and it says nothing's blocked
<WyZeGuY> Abstractd, don't i need internet to use synaptic?
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: ok, sudo iwlist scan
<Seveas> does it see your network?
<WyZeGuY> eth0 interface doesn't support scanning. same with lo
<WyZeGuY> only those two
<DJJeff> no wlan0 shows up ?
<WyZeGuY> no
<DJJeff> so your kernal is missing the wireless modules
<WyZeGuY> lib/firmware, right?
<DJJeff> lsmod would give you a good place to start looking
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: did rfkill actually list a wireless connection?
<DJJeff> I have no clue what intel uses as I have atheros (ath9k)
<WyZeGuY> jeff, under lsmod, i don't know what i'm looking at except a big list. seveas i'll recheck
<Seveas> the 7620 is a pretty new chip
<WyZeGuY> seveas, yes, rfkill list all shows "1:asus-wlan: wireless LAN"
<Seveas> which Ubuntu version are you using?
<WyZeGuY> the most recent, as of 3 days ago
<WyZeGuY> from their wbesite
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: http://askubuntu.com/questions/498567/intel-ac-7620-no-internet-still-connected-to-network
<WyZeGuY> ugh another guide... ok i'll look at it
<Seveas> this one is specific to your chip
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: also, does this show any errors: dmesg | grep iwlwifi ; grep iwlwifi /var/log/syslog
<WyZeGuY> seveas, when i typed it in, nothing even came up in terminal
<DJJeff> can I have networkmanager "manage" eth0 but leave eth0:1 eth0:2 "unmanaged"?
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=145805 has some more tips
<Seveas> especially the post by rual93 on Sun Sep 29, 2013 11:56 am
<WyZeGuY> i don't understand how you guys can go through pages and pages of online info. i love computers, but i need to see things to understand. but most of you real geniuses can just read through stuff online and know what they're talking about
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: it's called experience :)
<DJJeff> im not reading crap I just know this because I do it daily
<DJJeff> as a hobby and a career
<DJJeff> I get stuck too we all do
<Seveas> stuck like glue
<DJJeff> things change all the time and break things and fix others
<DJJeff> its all in good fun
<WyZeGuY> i'm on http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi, how do i know which one to download?
<DJJeff> and I just fixed my problem woohoo
<DJJeff> https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Multiple_IP_addresses_on_One_Interface
<WyZeGuY> there are three 7260s on there
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: which kernel version do you have? (uname -r output)
<WyZeGuY> oh ok, uname -r output didn't do anything, but i redid uname -a, and it shows 3.13, so i guess that's the one :- ?
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: yeah, the middle one
<WyZeGuY> ok so this is the same file i was working with yesterday, trying to get
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: also, that means you're *not* running the latest Ubuntu
<Seveas> you're running 14.04, not 14.10
<WyZeGuY> and i think it already exists in my /lib/firmware folder. the same filename and filesize is already there
<WyZeGuY> seveas, why would that be? i downloaded straight from their site
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: I guess they maket the LTS version more prominent
<cfhowlett> Seveas, the latest LTS version is 14.04.1 ...
<Seveas> cfhowlett: and the latest Ubuntu version is 14.10 :)
<WyZeGuY> ok yea, about this computer says ubtuntu 14.04 lts
<cfhowlett> Seveas, pick your poison.  14.10 = bleeding edge = bloody edge.
<cfhowlett> WyZeGuY, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade your presently installed OS with upgraded packages
<Seveas> 14.10 is just as broken as 14.04 :)
<Seveas> maybe a little less even
<WyZeGuY> ok so i cp'd the iwlwifi ucode to /lib/firmware .....
<DJJeff> also $ sudo cat /etc/*release*
<DJJeff> will show what version you are running
<Seveas> lsb_release -a :)
<cfhowlett> cat /etc/issue
<DJJeff> or that
<DJJeff> or that too
<Seveas> yay redundancy :)
<WyZeGuY> No LSB modules are available
<DJJeff> yup
<Seveas> that's normal. It still shows you what you are running :)
<WyZeGuY> is that good or bad?
<DJJeff> # cat /etc/issue
<DJJeff> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<WyZeGuY> oh, wait, but that doesn't turn my wifi on, does it?
<DJJeff> silly \n and \l
<DJJeff> no
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: nope
<WyZeGuY> :-
<DJJeff> just checks what version of ubuntu you have
<WyZeGuY> :-| then why did i just do that?
<DJJeff> to help us aid you better?
<Seveas> DJJeff: that's not silly, that tells your console where to show the login prompt :)
<WyZeGuY> oh, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: try 14.10. You never know :)
<WyZeGuY> so reinstall?
<DJJeff> do not bite the hand thats trying to help you
<WyZeGuY> lol i wouldn't, i use that proverb all the time. i was just confused
<DJJeff> a dist upgrade should work for you
<bobface> Hi there- I have 14.10 on a HP laptop with AMD FireGL card. glxinfo -info shows render as gallium llvmpipe unless I run as sudo, then it show gallium on AMD RV635
<Seveas> DJJeff: not without a network connection :)
<WyZeGuY> for a dist upgrade, don't i need internet first?
<DJJeff> ahhhhhh
<WyZeGuY> so i should reinstall right?
<DJJeff> 2:22 am for me
<WyZeGuY> with hey me too. central time
<bobface> how come sudo is required to use HW renderer?
<Seveas> DJJeff: /bin/sleep 8h && sudo make me a sandwich :)
<DJJeff> thanks Seveas
<WyZeGuY> oh no no no no plz plz, i've been trying for days to get wifi no /bin/sleep plz plz
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: just download 14.10 and try with that
<WyZeGuY> *literally just sighed*
<WyZeGuY> ok i will
<WyZeGuY> utopic unicorn?? lol wth
<DJJeff> I am scared now to do service networking restart good thing I have backups
<DJJeff> *holds breath*
<DJJeff> oh poo on a stick
<DJJeff> start: Job is already running: networking
<WyZeGuY> it's going on a couple minutes man start breathing agian
<WyZeGuY> *punches you in the stomach to make you stop holding your breath and breath again
<WyZeGuY> oops
<WyZeGuY> *punches you in the stomach to make you stop holding your breath and breath again*
<WyZeGuY> a
 * enyc blinks
<DJJeff> woah flood of text
<DJJeff> and ..... SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<WyZeGuY> on your other screen?
<DJJeff> jump for joy
<DJJeff> ifconfig does not like virtual interfaces very much
<Seveas> DJJeff: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=010KyIQjkTk
<WyZeGuY> seveas and djjeff, would it be a good idea for me to remove all of the other wifi drivers in /lib/firmware?
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: no, that's not a very good idea
<WyZeGuY> i mean besides the 7260 that i need?
<WyZeGuY> maybe those are tripping it up?
<DJJeff> Seveas: that youtube wont play in my vlc player
<DJJeff> sad panda now
<DJJeff> probley a good thing not into bad rap songs
<DJJeff> stupid flash player crashing my firefox
<DJJeff> I always play my youtube in VLC
<DJJeff> lots of love for VLC <3
<Seveas> I don't use flash for youtube. html5 <3
<DJJeff> taadaa........ https://bpaste.net/show/7c4353eb76d2
<DJJeff> took some hard work but I got it now.....
<alpamega> ciao
<Seveas> *slowclap*
<alpamega> !list
<ubottu> alpamega: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DJJeff> so does ifupdown have a restart command or a gtk gui
<sacarlson1> DJJeff: I'm not sure but it might be what network-manager uses
<Seveas> sacarlson1: it's not.
<DJJeff> network-manager causes problems when I use airmon-ng for wifi hacking
<DJJeff> I dislike network-mannager
<DJJeff> also I need my eth0:1 to be up 24/7 because its doing naughty things
<DJJeff> like capturing router traffic in a DMZ
<Seveas> network-manager is great unless you want to do tricky things, like multiple IP addresses. Or more than one VPN
<DJJeff> yes
<DJJeff> which is what I have in my setup
<WyZeGuY> more than one vpn? isn't that basically what tor is for?
<DJJeff> I use network manager on my laptop its great
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: tor is the opposite of a vpn
<Seveas> vpn keeps your data secure, tor makes it widely available
<WyZeGuY> oh hiding in plain sight
<Seveas> not even that
<Seveas> tor is considered so broken these days that any benefits it says it have are really lies
<WyZeGuY> do you think it's true that if everyone used it, that it would be more efficient?
<sacarlson1> Seveas: well that's good to know.  I have a friend using it for bad things
<DJJeff> people can see what your surfing that just cant see who is surfing it
<DJJeff> over tor
<Seveas> DJJeff: oh they can. Tor is broken.
<DJJeff> really?
<WyZeGuY> seveas then why not submit the bugs you know of to the tor developers?
<DJJeff> I only use tor on IRC to stop me from getting DDoS attacked
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: because they already know. It's not bugs in the software but in the underlying ideas behind tor.
<WyZeGuY> hahahahaha
<WyZeGuY> djjeff, i was thinking i'd been ddosed before. all at once, a bunch of colorful blocks from thousands of usernames all flooded my screen. any idea what that was?
<Seveas> WyZeGuY: that's not a ddos. That's just idiots flooding channels.
<WyZeGuY> identically at the same second?
<DJJeff> ddos is an attack where your internet no longer works you are denied service to internet
<DJJeff> because you are under a flood attack of internet packets
<DJJeff> from zombie computers
<WyZeGuY> :-0
<DJJeff> irc floods are just lame and so 1990s
<WyZeGuY> that would be horrible
<WyZeGuY> yea i remember floods back in the 90s too. on AIM tho, cuz i was a kid and didn't use irc
<WyZeGuY> life without internet is no life at all
<hatem_> hallo
<WyZeGuY> speaking of internet. still trying on 14.04.1 to get wifi, while this computer downloads 14.10 ... oh wait, don't need that 0. ubunto 14.1 there we go. so the readme says to configure the kernel by going to Device Drivers -> Generic Driver Options -> Userspace firmware loading support ... lol i can't find that
<bonhoeffer> when i log in I get 7 packages can be updated. 7 updates are security updates. — i do sudo apt-get update and apt-get upgrade but that doesn’t take care of it
<WyZeGuY> try sudo do it do it now
<DJJeff> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DJJeff> might be kernel updates
<DJJeff> ok now 3am dead tired good luck in your upgrade WyZeGuY
<WyZeGuY> thank djjeff
<WyZeGuY> *thanks
<Seveas> bonhoeffer: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. If that doesn't work, pastebin its output
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<bonhoeffer> now it says: *** System restart required ***
<bonhoeffer> which is annoying — this site is running lots of web sites
<bonhoeffer> and i thought linus bragged that he never restarted
<OerHeks> bonhoeffer, that is up to you. and Linus never said you never need a reboot.
<bonhoeffer> so what technically requires a reboot?
<Seveas> bonhoeffer: if you want high uptime, build an HA system with multiple machines. per-machine uptime is irrelevant, rebooting to apply security updates for e.g. the kernel or glibc outweigh uptime.
<bonhoeffer> good point
<Ugb8> Hey guys, I just had installed ubuntu on a system with a GT210 and proprietary Nvidia drivers, but all my videos are lightly stuttering with any video player, even with xbmc and vdpau enable, any idea ?
<snuskgubben> do you lovley ubuntu-gurus have got a bash channel?
<bazhang> #bash
<snuskgubben> Thanks :)
<test__> hello
<WyZeGuY> olleh
<LinuxInside1> hello?
<WyZeGuY> ?olleh
<snuskgubben> Tarf?
<WyZeGuY> ?fraT
<snuskgubben> traf!
<WyZeGuY> !frat
<WyZeGuY> !fart
<bazhang> WyZeGuY, cut that out
<WyZeGuY> lol :-( moodkiller
<bazhang> the chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic WyZeGuY
<WyZeGuY> ok
<ManDay> What is "Ubuntu Tablet", actually? I've just seen this impressive video with Shuttleworth on the website but I can't find any place where it can be downloaded?
<bazhang> !touch | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ManDay> bazhang: Thanks!
<Samurairm> hi
<Samurairm> hou we connectwithout knowing the key wpa? telecom italia
<Samurairm> pvt?
<Samurairm> i m an italian boys
<Samurairm> boy
<johndoedoe> hi, ubuntu peepl, Anyone knows a simple video player where I can see accurate frames or milli seconds. Its for cutting afterwards. Ta anyway
<OerHeks> Samurairm, likely not, get that WPA key first.
<novato_br> hi, how can I calculate amount of memory to spend with 7zip ?
<novato_br> is there any 7z calculator of memory?
<johndoedoe> Samurairm: wps I think you mean
<OerHeks> johndoedoe, i think he means WPA2
<Seveas> johndoedoe: cinelerra or openshot come to mind
<Samurairm> jes wps
<Seveas> novato_br: That depends on the file you're (de-)compressing
<johndoedoe> OerHeks: :p wps
<novato_br> I want to compress it
<Samurairm> wpa key
<novato_br> I'd like to know how to calculate, apparently any settings that I put on 7zip, it's told me that is not possible, because there is not memory enough
<johndoedoe> Seveas: cinelerra I will not use, kde app. Openshot, maybe yes. I'll give it a shot. Pitivi maybe also
<Seveas> novato_br: how much memory do you have?
<Samurairm> i calculate wpa modem alice telecom-italia?
<novato_br> 8GB
<novato_br> I'm running windows 7 ultimate
<Seveas> novato_br: then ask in a windows channel. This channel is for Ubuntu support.
<Seveas> shoo
<Ugb8> Any idea on how I can troubleshot my stuttering video playback with a GT210 and prorietary drivers ? here is my vdpauinfo : http://pastebin.com//0j6RVGxt
<novato_br> the problem is not with windows
<novato_br> the problem is the software settings
<Seveas> then come back when you fail to compress with 7z on Ubuntu.
<novato_br> ok
<LinuxInside> hello.
<_thewarlock_> M having problems playing an mp3 cd
<_thewarlock_> it shows blank
<ManDay> _thewarlock_: What do you mean it shows blank?
<_thewarlock_> whenever I open its window, it displays nothing, Completely Empty
<LinuxInside> is your cd reader able to read this cd format that you have? i don't know
<ManDay> _thewarlock_: Open a terminal and type   mount    press Enter, what's the last entry?
<ManDay> (Rather, paste the whole output if you can)
<_thewarlock_> yea it did on windows, i recently shifted to Ubuntu n m a complete  noob at it
<LinuxInside> is your cd mounted in /media/<your name>/<name od the cd>/?
<LinuxInside> when yes type in a termianl: cd /media/<your name>/<name of the cd>/ and than type ls and say what is there.
<LinuxInside> if there nothing?
<LinuxInside> in the terminal?
<maks> Salam
<dreamcat4> hello. i'm on 14.10 and am a bit concerned about WINE
<maks> Prompt, Django project must be in a virtual environment?
<dreamcat4> apt says it needs to install 176 packages for wine, as it's dependancies
<dreamcat4> doesn't that sound a bit crazy to anyone else here ?
<WyZeGuY> seveas, hey i'm back
<WyZeGuY> running 14.1 live right now, and wifi isn't showing on it
<LinuxInside> what wifi card do you have?
<WyZeGuY> intel 7260
<WyZeGuY> the filename is iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode. it's already in my /lib/firmware
<LinuxInside> i had the same problem with a laptop.
<WyZeGuY> this is an asus q502la
<WyZeGuY> it has 14.04 installed right now, but i'm running 14.10 live and it's still not picking up
<WyZeGuY> linuxinside did you fix it before?
<LinuxInside> no but when i installed ubuntu and the update was finished it worked
<WyZeGuY> update or upgrade?
<LinuxInside> i installed ubuntu over ethernet
<WyZeGuY> any idea on how to get it when you don't have access to the cable?
<sgen> does restarting openssh-server via 'sudo service ssh restart' change the rsa host key or am I being man in the middled?
<OerHeks> sgen, no. about man-in-the-middle, why do you think that?
<LinuxInside> noas far as I do not know.
<maks> l
<LinuxInside> why man-in-the-middle?
<sgen> OerHeks: http://pastie.org/private/tbkyl9qwhxokqpl2cfwgvg
<LinuxInside> no thats onlny a warning
<sgen> the warning continues and says something about a mitm
<LinuxInside> the computer things that it is a mitm attack
<sgen> Well Ive never seen that warning before
<sgen> So Im asking
<sgen> I figured lo
<OerHeks> sgen did your host-ip change ?
<OerHeks> then the ssh key does not match anymore
<sgen> OerHeks: not sure, Ive been connecting via dns for a while.
<sgen> It happened after I restarted the ssh server. I ssh
<WyZeGuY> um, wait so every time you encounter dns spoofing, it's a hacker?
<LinuxInside> is the IP behind the DNS a static or a dynamic IP?
<WyZeGuY> or do legitimate websites use it too?
<sgen> 'd fine without issue, restarted the server to change the ssh port to something other than 22 and tried to ssh again. then I go this.
<sgen> should be static actually
<OerHeks> sgen good to mention that, did you change enything else too?
<sgen> OerHeks: nothing
<OerHeks> sgen,  regenerate your keys, now you know what happens when something changes.
<sgen> OerHeks: So I have nothing to worry about? Doesnt the change in IP indicate an issue considering that my vps has a static ip?
<OerHeks> sgen no, the change of port used, caused this likely
<sgen> ahh
<xyzwhatever> when I put a usb stick in, it says "unable to mount location    not authorized" :((((((((((((((
<lotuspsychje> xyzwhatever: try sudo
<xyzwhatever> ok
<lotuspsychje> xyzwhatever: what partition is your usb formatted in?
<xyzwhatever> FAT32
<xyzwhatever> it says my stupid user is not in sudoers file :(
<lotuspsychje> xyzwhatever: maybe try gparted and reformat the usb
<LinuxInside> than you must login as root and change the sudo file!
<embik> isn't root deactivated by default on Ubuntu?
<LinuxInside> or do that as root
<LinuxInside> actually already
<k1l_> xyzwhatever: do you have sother user accounts on your system?
<xyzwhatever> i dont know the root passwort i guess
<k1l_> there is no root password.
<LinuxInside> xyzwhatever: thats not good
<k1l_> xyzwhatever: are there other user accounts on that system?
<k1l_> LinuxInside: that is very good.
<xyzwhatever> yes many accounts
<LinuxInside> k1l_: what?
<k1l_> LinuxInside: ubuntu does not have a enabled root password. so dont mix things here please
<LinuxInside> k1l_: oh raelly? sorry.
<k1l_> xyzwhatever: can you loginto a user account that got admin permissions? is this your pc?
<xyzwhatever> k1l_   nope its not mine :( i dont have admin :( ok i dont use usb then
<dcmwai> Hello all.
<embik> hello :)
<lotuspsychje> dcmwai: welcome
<k1l_> xyzwhatever: ok, then there is not much you can do. the admin needs to put your account into some gropus so you can do what you want.
<dcmwai> Anyone have any guide on openproject installation.
<dcmwai> I try to follow https://www.openproject.org/download/packaged-installation/
<dcmwai> But can't seem to get the package.
<oomf> hello
<sgen> somethings still up
<oomf> anyone here?
<LinuxInside> hello!
<oomf> hi
<oomf> hi
<embik> dcmai: did you run the terminal commands?
<oomf> i need some help
<oomf> im trying to install vlc
<embik> *dcmwai
<dcmwai> embik: Yes
<lotuspsychje> oomf: sudo apt-get install vlc
<k1l_> oomf: "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<oomf> i know but
<oomf> ill paste the error
<LinuxInside> ok
<dcmwai> I'm using Gentoo normally.
<embik> dcmwai: are you getting any error?
<oomf> heres my error
<oomf> http://pastebin.com/0wuUZ24M
<k1l_> dcmwai: please show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<sgen> Im still getting the error when I try to ssh into my vps http://pastie.org/private/aj66otmpfu0hih1sdy44dg
<embik> oomf: what Ubuntu version are you using?
<OerHeks> oomf, what ubuntu version?
<oomf> uhhhh
<dcmwai> https://community.openproject.org/topics/3519
<k1l_> oomf: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a pastebin please
<lotuspsychje> dcmwai: your on ubuntu server 64bit?
<embik> oomf: what does "lCCsb_release -a
<k1l_> dcmwai: see my paste request. and what ubuntu are you on?
<embik> woops
<dcmwai> lotuspsychje: Yea.
<embik> oomf: what does "lsb_release -a" says in terminal?
<dcmwai> 14.04 64
<sgen> w/e I just deleted my known hosts. the VPS's ip matches
<dcmwai> k1l_: sorry was outside.
<k1l_> dcmwai: wait: https://deb.packager.io/gh/opf/openproject  is not available. so openproject needs to fix that
<dcmwai> k1l_:  I think im right as well ;)
<dcmwai> k1l_: Thank you for confirmating.
<oomf_> ok im back
<embik> welcome back ;)
<oomf_> what did u guys want me to do again
<Diogo> Hi
<embik> what does "lsb_release -a" say on your terminal?
<Diogo> :D
<k1l_> k1l_> oomf: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a pastebin please
<Diogo> Hey guys
<Diogo> I'm new and need some help
<Diogo> :S
<embik> hi Diogo, no problem
<embik> what's your issue? :)
<oomf_> http://pastebin.com/1SFJ0WA0
<oomf_> there ya go
<Diogo> Ok so using the software manager I have installed deluge, a torrent
<Diogo> or a torrent downloader
<oomf_> what do now
<embik> oomf_, you are using an ubuntu version with no support
<k1l_> oomf_: raring is end of life. you need to update asap
<embik> it is outdated
<k1l_> !eolupgrades | oomf_
<ubottu> oomf_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oomf_> so i cant get vlc?
<Diogo> Im using linux mint
<Diogo> aaand
<embik> yes
<oomf_> or something to play mp4/3 files
<k1l_> oomf_: your system is insecure and vulnerable for a 14 year old
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues, Diogo
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<oomf_> so what do
<embik> install 14.04 LTS
<k1l_> oomf_: see the bots message
<Diogo> What do you mean
<embik> Diogo, you are not using Ubuntu, you are using Linux Mint
<oomf_> ok well i have that video application
<Diogo> I know
<embik> this is an ubuntu channel
<oomf_> but it doesnt have the codecs
<k1l_> embik: oomf_ no need to reinstall. you can upgrade to 13.10 and then to 14.04
<Diogo> but Mint is a type of ubuntu right?
<embik> yeah, but not supported here
<k1l_> Diogo: use the support channel that is made autojoin in your irc client. thanks
<embik> k1l_ are the upgrade routines still available for 13.04?
<OerHeks> Diogo do you go with your Toyota to a Mercedes dealer?
<oomf_> so basicallly the only thing i can do is upgrde
<embik> yes and you should
<LinuxInside> I have a question to ubuntu 14.04. When i lock my screen with STRG+ALT+L and i don't move my mouse then the screen darknes up. How can i stop that?
<k1l_> embik: yes, see the bots message
<Pantsu> LinuxInside: man xset
<oomf_> but wait can i get the codecs for rythmbox or videos?
<embik> oomf_: the package repositories for 13.04 are shut down
<embik> you cannot install anything
<Pantsu> oomf_: install gst-plugins-(good,bad,ugly) etc
<Pantsu> install/build
<k1l_> oomf_: you have no choice besides making your system supported again with going the upgrades
<oomf_> god damnit
<k1l_> Pantsu: dont do that
<Pantsu> but you really should upgrade
<OerHeks> Pantsu, useless, his release is EOL
<yeats> oomf_: back up your files onto external media and reinstall ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<oomf_> i will updte
<oomf_> but i want to watch this video
<oomf_> before tommorow
<oomf_> but i guess thats now possible
<embik> it is not
<OerHeks> oomf_, you want but you can't right now
<Pantsu> oomf_: download any live image, boot it and watch it from it?
<oomf_> live image?
<k1l_> oomf_: yes. update to 13.10 then 14.04 and than you can watch movies again
<oomf_> ok then what are the default codecs for video
<embik> oomf_: you should mind release circles next time :) i propose you use the LTS version 14.04, this will get updates for max 5 years
<oomf_> myabe i can convert my video
<yeats> !eolupgrade | oomf_
<ubottu> oomf_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oomf_> yea i know i need to upgrade
<yeats> oomf_: that's really your only option (at least it's all that would be supported in this channel ;-) )
<lotuspsychje> oomf_: download vlc
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: dont do that
<oomf_> but what about the default codecs that come with the videos appliction
<WyZeGuY> a
<cfhowlett_> ask #mint
<k1l_> oomf_: first make the upgrades. than you can go to the "vlc issue" :)
<embik> the time you waste for wondering if you could convert the video (for what you need another application, most likely), you could backup your data and do the upgrade :)
<oomf_> ok then
<oomf_> i just downloaded some killer porn i wanted to watch tonight
<embik> xd
<oomf_> guess i gotta wait till tommorow
<WyZeGuY> killer porn? is that the kind where they rape then murder?
<oomf_> nope
<oomf_> its featuring alexis texas
<WyZeGuY> oh that's good for a second there i thought you were deranged
<oomf_> one of the greatest porn stars
<oomf_> of all time
<k1l_> oomf_: drop that topic in here please.
<oomf_> well thanks for all your help
<nbat> hello! does somebody know how to skip partman in installer via preseed file?
<oomf_> is there a commnd where i can update
<usr13> oomf_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<k1l_> oomf_: did you read the bots message? it was linked to you twice
<embik> usr13: nope
<usr13> embik: What?
<oomf_> oh my bd
<k1l_> !eolupgrade > oomf_
<ubottu> oomf_, please see my private message
<k1l_> usr13: upgrading a 13.04
<embik> usr13: you cannot upgrade your ubuntu version with that
<oomf_> oh
<usr13> oomf_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<nbat> how to skip automatic partitioning while installing the system?
<usr13> embik: I know, but he just asked about update not for a distribution upgrade
<cfhowlett_> bad command and wrong place for support ...
<embik> usr13: distribution upgrade is the topic all the time :)
<usr13> oomf_: grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Deepfriedice> nbat: There should be a "manual partitioning" checkbox during the install.
<k1l_> usr13: he runs a 13.04 and needs to adjust to old-releases first. but if he sticks to the wiki page he will accomplish
<nbat> Deepfriedice: I mean to skip automatic partitioning completely and use own script for automatic partitioning and mounting, so that the installer will just take the state and install the system on it
<usr13> k1l_: I see.  And we have already told him what to do. So he is just taking up space?
<k1l_> usr13: i think he just needs some time to read the wiki page and will succeed then. :)
<usr13> Yea ok.  Sorry.  I saw a question, I answered the question, (as was stated)....
<k1l_> usr13: no biggie :)
<LinuxInside> how does ist work with xset? I have no idea how can i stop darking up my screen in the screen lock mode.
<LinuxInside> with STRG+ALT+L
<usr13> LinuxInside: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9195437/
<usr13> LinuxInside: Where ever you put it, just make a startup script that says xset what-ever...
<Novice201y_> Hello. I'm logged in Ubuntu 14.10 on PC where disc is fully encrypted (done during Ubuntu installation). How can I remove encryption without reinstalling whole system?
<viic_> hey
<viic_> i use ssh a lot and in my /tmp folder i have noticed strange directories; like pulse-* and ssh-*. Should i remove them?
<usr13> LinuxInside: But I do not know what you mean by "ist"
<usr13> (don't know what "ist" is)
<viic_> ps aux displays "ssh-agent", but my all ssh connections are closed (and ss prints no results). What happen?
<usr13> viic_: That is normal
<usr13> viic_: if you have sshd running
<nbat> can somebody help to understand some automatic installer (partman, preseed) recipe things: "$defaultignore" and "$lvmignore" and how to create a physical lvm volume explicitly and use it for a VG, and then create in there some logical disks?
<usr13> viic_: Oh well maybe not.
<usr13> viic_: who
<viic_> usr13: so even im not connected to ssh at the moment?
<usr13> viic_: Look and see:  who
<usr13> viic_: (Disregard my first response...)
<viic_> no other users are logged in
<viic_> (speaking of who)
<usr13> viic_: (I looked to see if it was normal or not but inadvertently  looked at a box that has an ssh session active.)
<viic_> so what having ssh-agent running (even i'm not connected to the internet!) and having ssh-* files in /tmp means?
<viic_> is it something wrong, or it's supposed behavior?
<viic_> who displays only one entry
<usr13> viic_: How many users are logged in?
<viic_> only me
<usr13> viic_: Ok.
<viic_> who:   root tty7
<lnxmen> Hello
<usr13> viic_: Your user name is "root"?
<viic_> yup, I've logged as root to check that issue
<viic_> other users are logged out (machine is after reboot)
<rootgenie> How can i change the calendar system language?
<usr13> viic_: So you have activated the root account on this system?
<viic_> what do you mean?
<viic_> ok, here how it looks like:
<usr13> viic_: Are you logged into the xserver as root?
<viic_> yup
<usr13> viic_: Why?
<viic_> xserver is graphical interface?
<usr13> viic_: What is the user name, (the one you created when y ou installed?
<usr13> Yes gui
<viic_> Wait, I'll explain it a little bit clear.
<usr13> viic_: Please do.
<viic_> I have three accounts on the system: root, A, B. Each of them ran ssh on the system (but they closed the connection). After reboot, I've noticed in /tmp 3 directories ssh-*
<viic_> When I log in (xserver) from A, or B, or root
<usr13> viic_: So you have a regular user named "root"?
<rootgenie> How can i change the calendar system language?
<belgaat> Hi, Howcome I don't have ffprobe? Ffmpeg is installed tho.
<viic_> and do ps aux | grep "ssh", I got entry:  "ssh-agent"
<viic_> usr13: no, root is root-user
<viic_> id  --> uid=0; gid0=; groups=0
<usr13> viic_: What is user name you used when you first installed?
<viic_> other users are non root
<viic_> root?
<viic_> i guess
<usr13> viic_: OK. Well that is the one and only name I would NOT use.
<viic_> is this issue somehow related to my problem? :)
<viic_> with ssh-*
<usr13> viic_: For rather obvious reasons:  It is *very* confusing.
<viic_> root has root priviledges
<viic_> as I said uid=0
<usr13> viic_: admin priviledges
<dorkusmaximus> will ubuntu benefit much if i upgrade from 4gb to 8gb?
<viic_> but how is this related to my issue?
<ikonia> dorkusmaximus: depends what you are doing
<usr13> viic_: Look at the first line of /etc/group
<kish> HI!
<usr13> viic_: All I am saying is that "root" is not a good name for a user.
<kish> How do I list what files have been installed when i ran apt-get install <file>
<kish> I know I can run a find that lists all the new programs
<kish> but I don't know if tht is optimal
<viic_> usr13: so this talk was all about root-issue, and it's not related to my main problem with ssh-*? :)
<usr13> viic_: Correct
<viic_> thanks for wasting my time on offtopic then :)
<viic_> anyone else could help me then?
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<usr13> viic_: Oh, so you don't care about anyone else's time?
<viic_> what are /tmpssh-* and /tmp/pulse-*  files?
<test__> hi
<viic_> user1: nope, 'cos it was your choice to offtopic me :)
<dorkusmaximus> ikonia: usullay not much, although sometimes i run a virtual machine or two. ive been giving the virtual machines 768mb or 1.5gb of ram, depending. but i could give them more if i upgrade to 8
<test__> i am trying to configure VPN connection in ubuntu 14.04
<usr13> viic_: Sure is.  Good luck getting help from *anyone*.
<ikonia> dorkusmaximus: always better to have more, but you won't notice any "response" difference
<test__> ipvanish
<test__> but it is hell slow
<ikonia> viic_: man ssh-agent
<test__> is it normal ?
<dorkusmaximus> ikonia: oh...well that sux
<viic_> ikonia: thank you :). So as I understand, ssh-agent will runs always when I login via gui?
<ikonia> the agent runs as a process, but each user has a session
<viic_> it's related to my login to the system, and it has nothing to my remote connections with ssh?
<k1l_> dorkusmaximus: can you pastebin a "free -m" ?
<dorkusmaximus> ok one sec
<k1l_> dorkusmaximus: but more ram only makes advanteages if you really use ram heavy applications. a general desktop should work fine with way under 4GB. most ram is used for buffers and cache there
<d0rkusmaximus> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/YAzUxwm2
<viic_> ikonia: I mean, that ssh-agent is not related to "ssh"? When I connect to remore machine via ssh (ssh account@remote.serv -i key) then ssh-agent has nothing to do with that connection, right? All it takes care is about login/logout to my local machine?
<ikonia> viic_: it manages the auth of that connection
<ikonia> viic_: again "man ssh-agent"
<k1l_> d0rkusmaximus: see. you have 3.1GB free ram right now. 1.1GB are used for buffers and cache.
<mjayk> is there a gnome ubuntu channel
<k1l_> well no, 1.1GB are not even used anyway. (thats what i wanted to say)
<viic_> "Through use of      environment variables the agent can be located and automatically used for      authentication when logging in to other machines using ssh"  - ok, got it now
<viic_> ikonia: but why after reboot i still have more than one ssh-* in /tmp? Shoudn't be these files removed
<ikonia> depends, on many things
<d0rkusmaximus> k1l_, this is with virtual machines open: http://pastebin.com/sQrgBiQ7
<ikonia> viic_: what's the actual problem ?
<viic_> ikonia: I have no ssh connections to remote machine. I'm after reboot. I see 3 directories ssh-* in my /tmp. Shoudn't I have only one? The rest should be removed after reboot?
<ikonia> viic_: depends on what those connections are to, from,
<ikonia> viic_: depends how your ssh agent is configured
<k1l_> d0rkusmaximus: see, still 0.9GB free :) so you could give your vboxes more ram anyway if needed. "more ram is always better" but not really needed. if you want to increase the ram usage on vbox then it would make sense.
<ikonia> viic_: I would not waste time worrying about this
<viic_> ikonia: are these files in ssh-* contain any secret information? Just wondering, what's the potential risk, if someone manage to steal ssh-* content
<ikonia> viic_: no they are not
<ikonia> they are basically socket files
<dorkusmaximus> k1l_: ok. it seems to still run smooth with 2 VM's open. bogs down with 3 open, but then i dont really have any reason to have 3 open at once.
<viic_> ikonia: and one more question, I've asked before. There are also pulse-* files in /tmp. WHat are these files?
<ikonia> same thing, pulse audio
<viic_> what to "man" to read more about it?
<ikonia> read about pulse audio
<viic_> ikonia: ok, thank you a lot :)
<dorkusmaximus> damn, i shouldnt have opened 3 vm's. i cant hardly move the mouse pointer on the linux box anymore
<dorkusmaximus> i think im gonna have to hard power off
<monika_> kh
<userubuntu> my screen autimatically turns of while watching youtube i have power managamenet all disabled but this happens any idea? I am using xubuntu 14.04. Thanks
<compdoc> userubuntu, maybe your vid card is overheating. does it have a fan? is it clogged with dust?
<userubuntu> yeah this happens only when watching youtube no problme  on vlc and all
<dorkusmaximus> check your settings under brightness and lock tab?
<userubuntu> yup not working :(
<dorkusmaximus> you got some legacy screensaver program running? sometimes programs like vlc have a setting to ignore the screensaver, whereas youtube wont
<userubuntu> nope i havnt have anything running except the screensaver service from xubuntu
<belgianguy> userubuntu: both in Flash and HTML5 ?
<userubuntu> no idea abt html5 but flash the monitor dims
<belgianguy> Flash here is able to pass by the 'screensaver', eg the screen locks but the movie keeps playing, until the end, and then it's stuck there
<userubuntu> yeah thats the thing movie plays but screen dims
<userubuntu> we could hear sound..screen dosnt get locked
<belgianguy> userubuntu: IIRC you can force it into HTML5, not that it solves your issue, but it would point to Flash as being the culprit
<userubuntu> i triend installing caffein as listed here but the programme doesnt exucet http://askubuntu.com/questions/171143/how-to-prevent-my-screen-from-either-dimming-or-the-screen-lock-starting-when-wa
<belgianguy> userubuntu: yeah I have it installed as well, but it doesn't help, or isn't able to stop the screen from dimming
<userubuntu> i see..so i guess its a known bug?
<softballs> anyone that could help me with gdb/valgrind?
<dorkusmaximus> hmm
<dorkusmaximus> damnit
<dorkusmaximus> system monitor says "swap not available"
<dorkusmaximus> i have a swap partition
<dorkusmaximus> cat /etc/fstab
<k1l_> can you pastebin "mount" and "cat /etc/fstab" and "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end)
<d0rkusmaximus> k
<d0rkusmaximus> one sec
<wgetME> hi, We want to buy two new PC for Office use, printing/scanning/word/excel/web, we want to know what is the potential of Ubuntu 14.04 in our use case also what kinda hardware would be best for a 5 yrs of use from now?
<d0rkusmaximus> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/3N1vNYgR
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, LTS has 5 years of support so 14.04 >> 16.04
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, word?  excel?  on linux?  no: libreoffice, openoffice or kinsoft WPS
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: LibreOffice is most loved by the users of my office too, so that would be fine, Is Flash supported ?
<wgetME> as we might need flash for various sites as of now
<cfhowlett_> !flash | wgetME,
<ubottu> wgetME,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: is Flash outdated on Linux ?
<k1l_> d0rkusmaximus: ah its a gpt hdd. so please use gdisk instead of fdisk
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, no, flash is doable
<d0rkusmaximus> k1l_, and here is mount: http://pastebin.com/aesi6eHM
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: ok, do we need to install Antivirus and internet security ?
<cfhowlett_> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: ok I like your way to explaining things with links and all
<wgetME> way of*
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: Paid/Commercial Support ?
<d0rkusmaximus> k1l_, if i try sudo gdisk -l, it gives me this: Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2.
<wgetME> like a number to dial ?
<cfhowlett_> wgetME fwiw: there is a list of compatible and OEM hardware.  paid support is available from canonical.
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: ok, thanks for information, are scanners/printer supported by Ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, check it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: ok
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, more updated info:  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: one more question, if I am planning to buy stuff under a 5 yr hardware warranty program, should I go with i5 4th gen 3.3 Ghz or i3-4130 is just fine ?
<k1l_> d0rkusmaximus: sgdisk -p
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, my opinion: lots of memory, i7 chipset
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: for office use ?
<OerHeks> i5 is a beast too
<wgetME> i5 3.3 ghz quad core
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, consider a custom build, too.
<wgetME> or i3 3.4 ghz dual core
<wgetME> are the option we have
<cfhowlett_> i3 is still being made???  :)
<wgetME> ya
<wgetME> i3-4130 is a powerful processor
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, unless you are doing graphics type stuff ... sounds like you've got a plan
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: seriously i7?
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: we might do basic picture editing
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: is Autodesk supported ?
<wgetME> dwg viewer
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, ignore that.  I forgot not everyone runs my use case.  speaking of GPU: intel graphics or nvidia.  avoid amd for now.
<dorkusmaximus> k1l_: there is no output for sgdisk -p or sudo sgdisk -p. it just gives me the command line again.
<k1l_> i hate gpt
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, autodesk ... that's a pretty special use and isn't known for great linux support ... but let me look again
<dorkusmaximus> sudo swapon -s doesnt show anything. but i definitely have a swap partition
<dorkusmaximus> ubuntu just isnt using it
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: ok, isn't i3-4130 with 8gig of RAM and 7200rpm HDD enough for 5 yrs of decent performance ?
<wgetME> with Ubuntu
<k1l_> dorkusmaximus: see in whatever program can list gpt stuff if its sda6 still a swap and if the blkid is matching
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, I would guess so, but the critical issue is going to be needs not seeing a lot of active autodesk users mentioning linux.  I suppose dual boot is an option?
<dimas_> hi
<dorkusmaximus> k1l_: ok, i used sudo gdisk and then p to print. /dev/sda6 is 4gb of swap space
<nedal> Hi, I m new on linux. I was using windows and I really love the linux word. the thing that I cant use to is those commands, should I know them all? Besides, why working as root is dangerous ?
<k1l_> dorkusmaximus: sudo blkid and see if the uuid is mtching the one in fstab
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: no only Ubuntu
<wgetME> no Windows licenses at all
<wgetME> we want to switch to GNU/Linux fully
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, there are autodesk FOSS alternatives but if you need autodesk specifically, linux doesnt seem to offer much support
<d0rkusmaximus> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/7rHNzyk3
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, nice.  I'm certain there's a a channel/resource/history for that but I'm not up on the subject.
<EriC^^> nedal: no you don't need to know all the commands, but the more you know the easier doing tasks will be and you'll be able to do more stuff, just learn as you go, about root it's dangerous as any mistake in a command could damage your system.
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, see linuxCAD
<k1l_> d0rkusmaximus: blkid doesnt even list swap?
<dorkusmaximus> nope, no /dev/sda6 output from blkid
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: ok I would use it, so i3-4130 enough ? or should buy i5 ?
<k1l_> d0rkusmaximus: is it a swap format at all?
<dorkusmaximus> ya, the gdisk output is above that. it shows code 8200 which is swap
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, ram.  Lots and lots of ram.  especially for graphics ...
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: 8 GB is fine ?
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, fire up your software center and search for CAD.  I'd say 8 gb is the MINIMUM.  Test the rendering with Inkscape scenes and you'll see what I mean.
<k1l_> dorkusmaximus: i dont know. i hate gpt stuff and have no experience with that. you could do a sudo mount -a and see the error. or look into dmesg what is says for swap.
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, RAM and gpu memory are the key considerations I would say.
<frecel> does anyone know what package is the command apt from? I don't mean apt-get apt-cache etc. I mean the new apt command that allows to do sudo apt install [package] instead of sudo apt-get install [package]
<nedal> EriC^^: I'm using Ubuntu, but I heard that there is other distributions more interesting . is it true? knowing that I'm just an amateur but also a network engineering student
<dorkusmaximus> k1l_: ok, thanks. ill see what i can figure out. i just started using gpt this past week.
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: I would go with i5 then
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, actually there are a couple of design studios I can point you towards ... wait 1
<EriC^^> !info apt | frecel
<ubottu> frecel: apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.9.2ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 974 kB, installed size 3667 kB
<k1l_> dorkusmaximus: maybe gpt swap doesnt have uuids. so use sda6 in fstab
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, private message??
<wgetME> cfhowlett_: sure
<dorkusmaximus> k1l_: i have a new drive. i used clonezilla to put everything on the new drive last night. would the UUID change during a clone?
<Galadriel_LOTR> lut!
<gubano> Hi. Which ports do i need to open in my firewall to allow ubuntu software updater communication?
<d0rkusmaximus> k1l_, looks like UUID changes when clonezilla is used: http://fogproject.org/forum/threads/imaging-linux-systems-uuid-for-swap-not-matching-on-deployed-systems-eh.10901/ so i guess maybe thats my prob. ill try using the device name like you suggested
<OerHeks> gubano, port 22 i guess
<Galadriel_LOTR> where are you from?
<gubano> Oerheks: tried but it didnt work
<EriC^^> gubano: try port 80
<OerHeks> EriC^^ good one
<gubano> eric: port 80 and 443 is already open.
<OerHeks> dns port 63?
<johan__> hello
<OerHeks> see #methode 2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity/Firewall
<gubano> yeah, port 53 (which i assume is what you ment) is open
<gubano> ok, will check the link
<EriC^^> OerHeks: it might be closed, who knows
<nedal_> Hi, I would like to know what does the total number on ls -l command refers to
<gubano> is there any difference using software update vs apt-get ?
<uranellus> nedal_: It's the count of 512-byte blocks used by the files in the directory.
<plotino> hello
<plotino> updating debian from squeeze to wheezy
<plotino> as GUI currently only twm wors properly
<plotino> gnome shell crash while gnome classic is worngly displayed: black borders with no menus
<DJones> plotino: For debian support, you'll need to ask in #debian
<plotino> can u hep me?
<android22> apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> plotino, wrong channel for support.
<plotino> i suppose the problem is not distro dependent
<embik> so what?
<embik> there is #debian
<NikTh> plotino:  I suppose it is distro depended and also depends on how you tried to upgrade.
<android22> apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett_> plotino, debian not supported here.  go to #debian
<felon> whats a good program to create a virtual hotspot for my other devices in ubuntu 14.04
<dorkusmaximus> k1l_: swap works now...i had to reformat the partition with mkswap. then it gave me a new UUID and i pasted into fstab.
<nedal_> uranellus_: can you explain more? why exactly 512 byte blocks ? plus, if there is a sub-directory in the listing how is it expressed on the total number?
<NikTh> felon: I think the pre-installed network manager can handle hotspots, but I've never tried.
<android22> felon: you can google for "ubuntu softap"
<Awzuu> Question: Can anyone say me why backports are active by default in Ubuntu Server 14.04?
<cfhowlett_> Awzuu, pretty sure they are NOT active by default, but if so .. turn em off!
<android22> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<OerHeks> Awzuu, that is default since 11.10
<cfhowlett_> OerHeks, on server only?  cuz I have to set the desktop manually ...
<Awzuu> OerHeks: Can you say me why backports are active by default. I think such packages are not good at productive systems
<OerHeks> cfhowlett_, i guess 14.04/10  desktop too, i have them on.
<NikTh> 9 mothns from October is June or July ?
<cfhowlett_> NikTh, use finger and toes ... you'll get it
<OerHeks> 8 months from now, NikTh
<NikTh> cfhowlett_:  I've used them already but I need a confirmation, use yours as well and tell me :)
<Seveas> If you need confirmation for this, it's time to go back to kindergarten
<OerHeks> Awzuu, yes, there are reasons not to enable it, though those backports are requested by the community, not bu default.
<OerHeks> *by
<Awzuu> Are at Ubuntu Server 14.04 only 'main' and 'restricted'-packages or also 'universe' or 'multiverse'. Don't know how to check
<Seveas> Awzuu: Ubuntu server uses the same repos as Ubuntu, so you have universe and multiverse too
<OerHeks> Awzuu, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> Awzuu: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<NikTh> Ok, let me reveille what was my thought at first time :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases is there a typo or not ? (for Unicorn EOL)
<Awzuu> Sorry, I meant if I install Ubuntu: Are there packages installed from 'universe' or 'multiverse' by default.
<BluesKaj_> Awzuu, both
<NikTh> Awzuu:  Here you can see the default pre-installed packages for Ubuntu 14.04 : http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<Awzuu> BluesKaj_: How can I check which packages?
<EriC^^> Awzuu: that's the list of the packages on the live session, not the installed one
<Awzuu> NikTh: Thank you, but I know this page. Unfortunately it doesn't show from which components the packages are
<Seveas> NikTh: that is probably just a simple mistake.
<Seveas> Awzuu: no Ubuntu variant installs packages from universe by default.
<BluesKaj_> Awzuu, you can check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Seveas> s/no/no supported/
<NikTh> EriC^^:  Those packages I thought there are the packages will be installed by default in a fresh installation, isn't that true ?
<Awzuu> Sevas: And from multiverse?
<Seveas> Awzuu: same.
<Awzuu> BluesKaj_: Well, is there a command I can see all my installed packages with their component (main, restricted, ...)?
<ajinkya> hello everyone
<EriC^^> NikTh: no, those are the packages in the live session, for instance gparted is there but it's removed before the installation finishes.
<MonkeyDust> Awzuu  try apt-cache show [package]
<Seveas> Awzuu: not that I know of. You could get somewhere with dpkg -l, xargs and apt-cache policy :)
<EriC^^> Awzuu: this would list all the packages that are installed by default along with the info of where they came from gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u | xargs apt-cache show
<BluesKaj_> Awzuu, not that I know of , you choose aparticular package in the package manager and check the repos component
<NikTh> EriC^^: Correct. Gparted is a good example. So where someone can find the packages that will be installed by default in a fresh Ubuntu installation?
<Seveas> Hello ajinkya! How can we help you?
<EriC^^> NikTh: check the command above
<NikTh> EriC^^: I mean, some list like manifest (online).
<EriC^^> NikTh: /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz
<ajinkya> Hello guys , I am using linux mint 17, I am developing one java application , for that i want to access system inbuilt word dictionary. So is there any solution for this ?
<Seveas> !mint | ajinkya
<ubottu> ajinkya: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> ajinkya  ask in the mint channel
<ajinkya> oopss
<ajinkya> sorry guys
<NikTh> Seveas: Thanks for the confirmation. I will correct the wiki page. :-)
<cfhowlett_> wgetME, https://www.reddit.com/r/cad/comments/2lvayj/buying_a_new_cad_desktop_machine_how_specd_out_is/
<Awzuu> Thank you, EriC^^. But normally all packages which are installed by default comes from main and restricted, correct?
<paul_> Hi Guys... If using the backup utility in Ubuntu 14 .. when it creates a second back up does it just add new items ?
<EriC^^> Awzuu: i guess so, if you add | grep universe to the command it returns nothing
<Seveas> Awzuu: correct.
<NikTh> Awzuu: Main and Restricted it says here too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<BluesKaj_> Awzuu, why don't you tell us your real concern here, why are you worried about which package repos are default?
<Guest47059> الو
<Awzuu> BluesKaj_: Only because of interest
<Guest47059> Hi
<Guest47059> I am just trying the server :)
<OerHeks> Awzuu, one option during install, is giving Landscape control over updates ;-)
<NikTh> BluesKaj_: a potential "real" concern could be : Is Ubuntu a real open source distribution? Is Ubuntu includes any closed source/restricted software by default ?
<Guest47059> Hi people, may I ask you to help me to install windows driver for my USB Oscilloscope on Ubunto?
<OerHeks> NikTh, closed software not, you must enable it yourself
<teward> Guest47059: have you checked if there's a Linux driver?
<NikTh> OerHeks:  ;-)
<Guest47059> Yes there is not
<BluesKaj_> NikTh, OerHeks answered your question
<flexus> Guest47059: you may check if kernel finds the scope
<NikTh> BluesKaj_: Well, was not actually my question, but a potential newcomer Ubuntu user concern, that reads false accusations "here and there" in the web :-)
<dinosaur_> Could you please help me setting up exim4 on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<BluesKaj_> NikTh, just remind the potential new Ubuntu user that the repos are virus free so far
<dinosaur_> I installed it, but when I issue service exim4 start, I can't see anything in ps auwx | grep exim
<ikonia> dinosaur_: what are you trying to do with exim ?
<dinosaur_> ikonia: I want to set this server up so I could send mails with it. I tried: echo "Test" | mail -s "Test" root and it gave me :
<dinosaur_> "/home/dragon/dead.letter" 9/200
<dinosaur_> . . . message not sent.
<dinosaur_> */usr/lib/sendmail: No such file or directory as the first line
<ikonia> dinosaur_: you want to send them externally or internally ?
<dinosaur_> ikonia: for a good start, it will be enough for me if I will be able to send them to root. Finally, I would like to be able to send them to my host machine.
<ikonia> your host machine ?
<ikonia> dinosaur_: you know ubuntu comes with postfix installed by default that is already setup to send internal mail ?
<dinosaur_> ikonia: but I would like to learn exim
<ikonia> ok, so learn exim then
<dinosaur_> ikonia: do you know why it returns the error messages I presented?
<ikonia> how did you install exim
<dinosaur_> apt-get install exim4 and then dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<ikonia> did you remove postfix
<dinosaur_> update-exim4.conf then
<dinosaur_> No, I did not remove postfix
<WyZeGuY> http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=oDNbp2S
<dinosaur_> Should I?
<WyZeGuY> http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=lw8UVCH
<ikonia> dinosaur_: well 2 mta's won't work
<ikonia> WyZeGuY: top
<ikonia> stop
<dinosaur_> ikonia: OK, I will try that, thanks
<WyZeGuY> i'm providing screenshots of my terminal and what it says about wifi
<WyZeGuY> ikonia ^
<ikonia> WyZeGuY: explain your problem - don't just paste random screen shots
<dinosaur_> ikonia: apt-get remove postfix returned package postfix is not installed
<ikonia> dinosaur_: so exim should have removed it then, which is good
<ikonia> dinosaur_: so the first thing is to try to get exim started
<ikonia> dinosaur_: then find out where the symlink to sendmail is - and why it's missing
<ikonia> then sort your ocnfig
<ikonia> config
<WyZeGuY> ikonia, sorry, i figured the picture was worth more. i've tried explaining it to several linux users, and no one knows what to do, but most people agree there is a solution
<ikonia> no-one knows what to do - but they know there is a solution, seems pointless
<WyZeGuY> i know, that's why i figured i'd show you guys screenshots. maybe someone would see what the problem was
<ikonia> just expain the problem
<ikonia> or at least a summery
<WyZeGuY> ok here we go again
<SchrodingersScat> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: is this a Lenovo?
<WyZeGuY> what's a lenovo?
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: a brand of laptop
<dinosaur_> ikonia: which exim returns nothing, is this OK?
<WyZeGuY> no an Asus
<WyZeGuY> Asus q502la
<ikonia> dinosaur_: don't worry about that -
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: and which ubuntu?
<ikonia> dinosaur_: it should be in /usr/sbin
<ikonia> dinosaur_: check it is
<WyZeGuY> wifi won't work. Asus Q502L, Intel 7260 card, driver is in the /lib/firmware folder, not being recognized by computer.
<dinosaur_> ikonia: A lot of exim binaries there, but not "exim" itself
<WyZeGuY> may i post the screen shots now?
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: you already did.
<WyZeGuY> there are more
<ikonia> dinosaur_: check what the startup script is trying to call
<ikonia> WyZeGuY: "not working" isn't helpful
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: so i shall ask for the second time, which ubuntu version?
<WyZeGuY> i tried all of the wifi inquiry commands i could find on google
<ikonia> explaining what you've done to get it working, and in what way it's failing
<WyZeGuY> 14.10
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: do you have an interface besides eth0 from "ifconfig -a" ?
<WyZeGuY> daftykinsjust eth0 and lo
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: and "rfkill list all" ?
<WyZeGuY> that's in one of my screenshots
<WyZeGuY> nothing's blocked
<WyZeGuY> i could post all of my screenshots...?
<ikonia> stop with screen shots
<ikonia> just give the info you are asked for
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: how many more are we talking? images of text are incredibly inefficient
<WyZeGuY> 6 total
<dinosaur_> ikonia: It will take some time, but I got the idea perhaps I should install daemon-heavy or light, not just exim4 itself?
<WyZeGuY> including ifconfig, iwconfig, lspci, rfkill, modinfo, lsmod, iwlist scanning
<ikonia> dinosaur_: why would you do that ?
<WyZeGuY> daftykins, may i PM you the screenshots?
<DemHydraz> Hello, I have changed my locale today, and I accidentally closed the 'Rename default folders' prompt thing, how can I reopen it?
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: type sudo modprobe iwlmvm
<WyZeGuY> ok
<WyZeGuY> nothing came up
<dinosaur_> ikonia: because /usr/sbin/exim4 is tried to be called in the startup script, but it does not exist. Perhaps it is necessary to install the daemon. OK, let's see. BRB
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: from 'ifconfig -a' ?
<ikonia> dinosaur_: sorry, I don't understand why you want to install non-exim packages to fix exim
<Awzuu> Another question: If I buy webspace from a webhoster I can upload data with FTP for example and in the FTP-program I have only access to my website-dictionary. How can I configure my Ubuntu Server to offer this solution for other people?
<ikonia> Awzuu: you don't
<ikonia> Awzuu: you learn the basics of web hosting before offering it to other people
<Awzuu> ikonia: Well, of course. But it would be interesting how is works.
<ikonia> Awzuu: it works by locking the directories via permissions
<frankfurt> weerwr
<ikonia> or setting the root of the server to an isolated area
<zykotick9> Awzuu: ftp servers usually have a chroot-type feature...
<SchrodingersScat> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Awzuu> zykotick9: As far as I know chroot is not a security feature in Linux, is it?
<zykotick9> Awzuu: it is... kinda...
<ikonia> Awzuu: this goes back to the "learn the basics" approach
<bigsyesser> ikonia: You tell them boy.
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: follow this or install a newer kernel to solve your problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242147&p=13112184#post13112184
<zykotick9> Awzuu: fyi, from proftpd, i guess they call it DefaultRoot http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/Chroot.html
<zykotick9> ^ ftp needs to die in a fire
<ChoiKyuSang> choiks〃test
<zykotick9> ChoiKyuSang: test failed ;)
<ChoiKyuSang> yes, tset complete.
<ChoiKyuSang> test
<ChoiKyuSang> choks is my linux virtual machine
<daftykins> !test | ChoiKyuSang
<ubottu> ChoiKyuSang: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<choiks> I need only '〃' character
<AstroRyan> hey there does anyone know where i can connect to linux mint channel?
<DJones> !mint | AstroRyan
<ubottu> AstroRyan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ChoiKyuSang> ##linuxmint
<ChoiKyuSang> and irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint-chat
<AstroRyan> thanks
<sere> anyone know how to stop mini dlna media server from running at startup?
<curt> Hi guys, my "additional drivers" section is not showing any nvidia drivers at all and I cant activate my nvidia card with prime
<curt>  I resolved this issue last week by removing a PPA for xorg edgers and reverting to the original and everythign worked great
<curt>  but now its back to showing no drivers, im not sure if its because of a software update or what
<Ingrid23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | Ingrid23
<ubottu> Ingrid23: Please don't spam
<cfhowlett_> Ingrid23, go away
<curt> I really want to click that link but I also dont
<curt> can anyone help me with my video card issue? I ha resolved it last week, everythign worked fine but now im back to showing no drivers in "additional drivers" and only my intel card works
<JYD> Guys,, what am I missing? I ditched light--locker(purged btw) and installed xscreensaver. Now 2 things happen,, in the "screensaver" settings dialog I enabled "lock screen after 10 minutes". In 10 minutes,, the screen goes blank,, however it doesn't lock it until after about 30 minutes. And the second thing,, the xscreensaver login dialog is blank(can't see it) however I can see the mouse, and I can input the password blindly, although it works. What
<JYD> the f.
<JYD> For some reason,, I remember pre 14.04 when xscreensaver was the default,, there were more options within the power-manager and xscreensaver dialog.
<MonkeyDust> JYD  ok, but drop the strong language
<jhutchins_wk> JYD: Options are bad.  The powers that be have decided that screensavers are old and no longer relevant.
<jhutchins_wk> JYD: You will conform.
<MarkNew2Ubuntu> Hi guys im new to ubuntu and im having an issuse with brightness on my Sony Vaio laptop. Can anyone help?
<cynixx3> MarkNew2Ubuntu, usually you can fn+rightarrow.
<EriC^^> MarkNew2Ubuntu: what's the problem?
<MarkNew2Ubuntu> the function key dont change brightness and the brightness app in settins wont change it either
<JYD> MonkeyDust, Did "f" offend you?
<JYD> Did "f" offend anyone?
<saverio> buona sera a tutti
<JYD> Are we boys or men?
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins_wk: What are earth? You in the matrix or something? KDE thinks they're still relevant :P
<OerHeks> channelpolicy, JYD
<cynixx3> :( I wonder if you need a monitor driver. Never needed that for linux before though. so I dono.
<EriC^^> MarkNew2Ubuntu: try xbacklight
<EriC^^> MarkNew2Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<JYD> OerHeks, Well if it's policy.
<cynixx3> JYD. Try the Brightness and Lock app to change the 30minute time limit.
<MarkNew2Ubuntu> ok ive installed it
<JYD> cynixx3, Forgive me I'm using xubuntu.
<JYD> Or should I say XFCE
<EriC^^> MarkNew2Ubuntu: ok, try xbacklight -set 40
<JYD> Don't have a Brightness and Lock app
<MarkNew2Ubuntu> the command didnt change anything
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: Seriously, it's in the mailing list.  Screensaver = bad.
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins_wk: Show me this travesty
<SecEng> So i am having an issue install ubuntu. I have used the same install media on the same HW 5 times, trying to get 3 more built. and it fails to install trying to DL the kernel
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: Sorry, you'll have to find it yourself.  A little google for screensaver 14.04 should do it.
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins_wk: k
<SecEng> the error says the image cant be authenticated, and -y was used without --force-yes
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins_wk: um?
<JYD> Nooooobody knows the trouble I've seen. Nobody knows but Jeeeesuuuus.
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: I was a little surprized (not much considering recent gnome policy), I used my Ubuntu system 99% for a slideshow.
<cynixx3> kinda of overkill for a slide show system.
<SecEng> anyone have any suggestions? i tried switching mirrors
<SecEng> 14.04.1 server
<cynixx3> wouldnt damn small linux be better for just running a slideshow jhutchins_wk?
<jhutchins_wk> cynixx3: No need for economy, the box was perfectly capable of running ubuntu.  Also served for ubuntu reference, ssh terminal, misc. Linux tasks.  Gone now.
<k1l> SecEng: show the error in a pastebin.
<cynixx3> jhutchins_wk, so what problem are you having?
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins_wk: I have 0 problems with xscreensaver on Xubuntu; I dunno what they're talking about.
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: It's disabled on recent releases, there's a workaround but it requires some configuration.
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: They think that it's a waste of power, potentially distracting in public environments or multi-user applications.  Something like that, it's not like I memorize and permanently link dumb stuff.
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: I was running xfce too.
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins_wk: Well that I could understand, I guess.
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins_wk: No workaround needed btw... just purge light-locker firts
<SonikkuAmerica> *first
<jhutchins_wk> Yeah, I fixed it a couple months ago when 12.04 auto-updated to 14.04 but the system's gone now and I've moved on.
<SecEng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9198589/
<sere> anyone know how to stop mini dlna media server from running at startup?
<cynixx3> SecEng, is that paste from an attempted upgrade?
<SecEng> fresh install
<SecEng> i am at a corporate environment, with a proxy
<cynixx3> a fresh install is failing. Are you sure the install DVD has been verified?
<cfhowlett> also verify the .iso
<SecEng> i did verify media and that came back clean.
<SecEng> also, i used this media (USB drive) 5 other times 1 month ago on the exact same HW
<cynixx3> I find it odd that in your paste linux-headers are considered an extra package.
<SecEng> it looks like its trying to download the files
<SecEng> from the mirror, in fact almost every file from the install was downloaded (it seems like), my proxy is logging all the requests
<guest-QI8Zz7> Hello
<guest-QI8Zz7> where can I go to for issues with Ubuntu?
<k1l> guest-QI8Zz7: this is the right channel
<teward> guest-QI8Zz7: you're in the Ubuntu community support channel, you can start here.
<guest-QI8Zz7> Ok thanks
<gothic1> Who decides which fonts get standardly installed for all the unicode
<gothic1> Somebody decided to standardly give you a horrible, unreadable font, for the Gothic language.
<gothic1> Which doesn't even match the actual ancient Gothic manuscripts.
<cynixx3> :(
<gothic1> I want to know who decided that and why.
<cfhowlett> gothic1, because there are no ancient goth ubuntu users
<k1l> gothic1: no. it is just that gothic is not a that big issue to most users. not to say all user beside a handfull of others
<k1l> gothic1: so file a bug for that and contribute that "the right" font is used
<cfhowlett> gothic1, tis ^^^^
<cfhowlett> *this*
<gothic1> cfhowlett: Then you are wrong, because I 'm a regular contributor at the Gothic wikipedia, and I use linux, but I currently simply can't read articles well, because there are dozens of good fonts, but for some reason the worst font was choosen for Linux.
<gothic1> k1l: Where can I file a bug?
<k1l> !bug | gothic1
<ubottu> gothic1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BluesKaj> standardly? there's a new one
 * cfhowlett thinks "Now if only someone would fix that funky Klingon font!"
<gothic1> cfhowlett: But Klingon uses Latin script.
<gothic1> cfhowlett: So that's different.
<nedal_> Hi, I want to know the block size of my file system. what command should I use ?
<gothic1> cfhowlett: But I registered a Launchpad account, but if I want to file a bug against a program, I don't really know which program to mention,
<daftykins> nedal_: might be best if you tell us what you're trying to do
<k1l> gothic1: we cant help you with that issue in here. please file a bug for the fonts and see if you can solve it with the maintainers
<nedal_> I m trying to figure out what the total number on ls -l command refers to
<cynixx3> nedal_,  to your first question. blockdev --getbsz /dev/sda
<gothic1> k1l: Ok, if you explain me where at Launchpad.net I can report bugs
<k1l> nedal_: for folders its just 4096
<k1l> gothic search for the package/program, then on the right side on that packages page its "report a bug"
<nedal_> so what s the relation between 4096 and the total number ?
<k1l> gothic1: or you use ubuntu-bug packagename     in terminal
<gothic1> k1l: Well, the package/program is the whole ubuntu system at which the font is used. It's a system font.
<gothic1> so the packagename is:   ubuntu
<gothic1> ?
<gothic1> As it's the whole of ubuntu
<k1l> gothic1: wait
<k1l> gothic1: last time you said its the specific font that got the wrong unicodes in it. why not file it against that?
<cynixx3> nedal_, its the number of bytes the folder information uses.
<k1l> gothic1: you need to get your facts as right as possible. if you just keep on rambling "all ubuntu is crap because my special font is not included" the motivation of others to help you is lowest possible. adress the bug to the right place so the riight maintainer/dev will look at it
<k1l> gothic1: so get to know which font you actually use and in which package that is included on ubuntu. that is the packge to file the bug to
<nedal_> cynixx3 so there is no mathematics relation ?
<k1l> nedal_: its no relation.
<gothic1> k1l: Let me try to explain it clearly. The font is attached to the right unicode. But it's like this, this is the standard K in the font which Linux has choosen: http://static.memrise.com/uploads/things/images/20285994_131016_1606_45.png, and this the standard R: http://static.memrise.com/uploads/things/images/20286002_131016_1609_28.png
<k1l> nedal_: its just "this is a folder so we give it the number 4096"
<cynixx3> nedal_, in what way? All folders take 4096 bytes (or bites not sure)
<k1l> nedal_: if you want to know the size use "du"
<gothic1> k1l: This makes it impossible for me to distinguish the two letters well. Also, the creator, Mike Everson, for some reason choose to make the D into a symbol which the original Gothic didn' t even have: http://static.memrise.com/uploads/things/images/20285987_131016_1606_13.png
<EriC^^> nedal_ is talking about how he can calculate the total in ls -l
<naurio> Hi, i
<gothic1> k1l: And the B had a much smaller extension at the right side: http://static.memrise.com/uploads/things/images/20285985_131016_1606_30.png
<cynixx3> nedal_, du -sh .
<k1l> gothic1: honestly i dont care about the details of fonts.
<gothic1> k1l: In other words, this font is horrible. So I want a global change of it. Because other fonts actually made the things which I mentioned in the right way.
<naurio> Hi, i'm trying to setup an minimal system based on xfce ontop of ubuntu minimal
<gothic1> k1l: I DO care, because these details make a text unreadable.
<gothic1> k1l: If I try to read an article at the Gothic wikipedia, I can't, because the font is horribly done.
<k1l> gothic1: but no dev or maintainer will change anything if you file the bug against the wrong packages.
<naurio> but I stumble upon an problem with network-manager-gnome
<nedal_> cynixx3 I get 3,2G what does it mean ?
<k1l> gothic1: stop
<cynixx3> that folder has 3.2 gigs of data in it.
<naurio> the applet shows fine, but if i click on any wifi connection the password dialog does not pop up. Any ideas what
<gothic1> k1l: So I need to file against a font package
<cfhowlett> gothic1, so install the font you want and set your system defaults.  fixed.
<naurio> what's missing (sorry stupid keyboard)
<gothic1> cfhowlett: If there was a simple way to do that, I would do it. But Ubuntu and it's manuels are very unclear about that.
<cynixx3> nedal_, the du command reports the disk usage for the requested directory. -sh is asking for a summery and human readable format
<nedal_> Eric^^ yes, still trying to
<k1l> gothic1: your issue right now is to search what font you actually use (keep in mind browsers might use different ones) and then file a bug against the package that contains that font.
<gothic1> cfhowlett: And the method with k1l explained to me previous time only changed the bold text in the font which I choose, for one session. Now it's al undone.
<gothic1> k1l: Yes, I tried to find the font, but it's unfindable.
<gothic1> Again, I 'm a total noob, and I need step-by-step explanations with regards to Ubuntu, to know what to do.
<MonkeyDust> gothic1  some 20 people in ##fonts, better ask there
<albert> shuang
<cynixx3> nedal_, the du command should show you the results of total ls -l field multiplied times your blocksize.
<cynixx3> but du is more accurate than ls block size.
<cynixx3> is that the answer your looking for nedal_?
<nedal_> cynixx3 nit exactly, Eric^^ understood what I m looking for. It s how can I calculate the total in ls -l
<ankit> hi
<k1l> nedal_: you cant.
<cynixx3> nedal_, why do you want to calculate it? I assumed to determine the disk usage.
<nedal_> cynixx3, I thought that there is a relation between total and the blocksize
<cynixx3> more the number of blocks rather than the size of them.
<kate_r_> hi
<NanoSector> Hey ho. My Ethernet fails to connect, it'll just stick at connecting, and eventually disconnect
<cynixx3> I believe ( I may be wrong) the total in ls -l is the number of blocks that folder uses. blockdev --getbsz 'yourhd' reports blocksize.
<NanoSector> My Ethernet adapter is online and detected
<cynixx3> multiply one times the other should give you a ROUGH estimate of total volume used. But du is much more accurate.
<kate_r_> about how many ports could a ubuntu box leave open at any one time?
<kate_r_> especially for bittorrent
<cynixx3> kate_r_, 65,000
<kate_r_> cynixx3: but is that the theoretical or practical maximum?
<cynixx3> nearly practical. Thats about how many ports are in the IP protocol.
<cynixx3> ~1000 are reserved for various reasons. Leaving that many ports open is a huge security risk though.
<nedal_> cynixx3, you might be right because the total number is less in each sub-directory .. It make sens
<cynixx3> your basically running without a firewall at that point. What are you really trying to do with bittorrent?
<kate_r_> cynixx3: i just wonder how many torrents could a ubuntu box serve
<kate_r_> cynixx3: the ports will only be used for outgoing connections though
<Dondopa> I have a problem. My Acer P3 Wireless cover keyboard is detected by Ubuntu 14.04 Bluetooth GUI but it says it failed when I tried to pair it.
<cynixx3> How many torrents it can serve is more of a question of processor ability and ram size. ports are often not a problem.
<nedal_> cynixx3_ always about the command ls -l , the second column is about the number of hard links right?
<Dondopa> Is there anyway that I can use my bluetooth keyboard if the bluetooth gui is not working?
<Dondopa> What do I need to install to get this thing working?
<kate_r_> cynixx3: ah okay
<cynixx3> nedal_, could I send you what I am using to answer your questions? http://go2linux.garron.me/command-ls-file-permissions
<cynixx3> nedal_, I mainly just pay attention to the permissions and the owner of the file
<NanoSector> So I guess noone can help with the ethernet problem?
<TLF> Hello. I'm unable to use my own webcam in webrtc neither in chromium nor firefox, can anyone help me?
<zyxon> howdy folks, I just installed Utopic on my system and I need help with getting the right resolution (1080p) with my freshly installed fglrx. I did notice that I'm lacking an /etc/X11/xorg.conf. could you guys pooint me to the right direction?
<streulma> hello, is it an option to set the fan option in BIOS by "Fan Always On" on Off ? Does it work with Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !fans | streulma
<nedal_> cynixx3, the link is so useful thanks
<Wachu> streulma, it should work
<NanoSector> streulma, BIOS settings override ubuntu settings
<solsTiCe> zyxon: mosst of the time now, you don't need a xorg.conf anymore
<cfhowlett> !fan | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<zyxon> solsTiCe, okay then :) how do I get the right resolution?
<streulma> I'm getting a white page :)
<solsTiCe> on the command line there is xrandr, or in system settings > display and choose the right resolution
<solsTiCe> zyxon: ^
<Jarvix> how do you display user pic in panel
<belgianguy> what is the dev channel for Ubuntu?
<tyrog> Hi is it safe to install ubuntu in a btrfs partition or should stick with Ext4 for now? Thanks
<zyxon> solsTiCe, my resolution doesn't show up in system settings or xrandr
<cynixx3> Too many questions and not enough answerers. Sorry guys
<Dondopa> Is there a way to connect my bluetooth cover keyboard on my Acer P3-171?
<Dondopa> I am using the GUi but it failed to pair it
<tyrog> Hi is it safe to install ubuntu in a btrfs partition or should stick with Ext4 for now? Thanks
<cynixx3> Dondopa, you should be able to but you would most likely need to install some more bluetooth package. Unfortunately I dont know which one's. take a look at the software manager
<OerHeks> belgianguy, ubuntu-devel but i think you better contact a team tru launchpad, you won't find support for apps there
<MonkeyDust> tyrog  btrfs is safe, but i guess it's not supported here, because it's in experimental stage
<tyrog> MonkeyDust: If it's experimental then it's not a good idea maybe, what do u think?
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<chachin> wtf 1700 users
<cynixx3> 1690 afk
<chachin> 1702 on my irc
<MonkeyDust> numbers numbers!
<anonymus> hurr durr, someone using flinch? :D
<MonkeyDust> !btrfs | tyrog
<ubottu> tyrog: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<solsTiCe> it is pased the stage od experimental. It's the default fs in opensuse now
<tyrog> MonkeyDust: thank you. For now I will stick with ext4, when I reinstall for the next LTS then I will probably use btrfs. Thanks
<TLF> no idea of WebRTC here? :(
<MonkeyDust> TLF  #ubuntu-studio is multimedia dedicated, maybe you find help there
<TLF> MonkeyDust: thanks, but it seems it's an invite-only channel, how can I join?
<MonkeyDust> TLF  by registering
<TLF> MonkeyDust: where? I'm already a freenode registered user
<faust> TLF: #ubuntustudio
<MonkeyDust> TLF  odd. ask in #freenode, maybe
<TLF> MonkeyDust, faust: thanks
<dorkusmaximus> whats the command in ubuntu to see if my memory is running in dual channel mode?
<cynixx3> solsTiCe, it looks to me like the btrfs may be default but only on the newest kernel. Ubuntu's kernel is further behind and not as ready for btrfs
<faust> TLF: if you have set the user mode to disable forward you will see a "+i" instead of a forward
<TLF> faust: thanks
<Kutakizukari> With this command "sudo chown -R ghost:ghost /var/www/ghost/" what does the "ghost:ghost" part do?
<faust> TLF: 'welcome
<cynixx3> Kutakizukari, sets the user and usergroup
<cynixx3> for a www directory you may want to think about trying user ghost group nobody or apache.
<OerHeks> dorkusmaximus, maybe ' sudo dmidecode | grep "ECC"   ' can tell
<belgianguy> OerHeks MonkeyDust: it's a generic question, about how DE's function, what languages and frameworks are used etc
<belgianguy> eg what makes a Unity, GNOME or Cinnamon
<user1> hi guys, what is the fontname of that appears in boot-up mode in Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  that question would be for #ubuntu-offtopic, i guess
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: that would be okay
<riki> ciao
<riki> !list
<ubottu> riki: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nedal_> Hi again .. what does the command "echo $SHELL" give ?
<belgianguy> it prints the SHELL environment variable
<daftykins> the clue is in the command
<Dondopa> This is so stressful
<belgianguy> Dondopa: what is?
<solsTiCe> cynixx3: ubuntu 14.10 is currently at 3.16 it is not far behind 3.17.4 which is the current stable kernel version
<cynixx3> Good to know
<dorkusmaximus> cpsp
<nedal_> cynixx3  do you know what does the command "echo $SHELL" give ?
<EriC^^> nedal_: the path to your shell
<cynixx3> nedal_, belgianguy already answered that. its the kind of shell you are using. Most common is bash, there is also sh, ksh, tsh, and others.
<cynixx3> and EriC^^ is right more than which one its the path to which one.
<ai6pg> to find path, use 'which shellname e.g. which tcsh >   /usr/bin/tcsh
<nedal_> ah okey. Thanks guys
<Dondopa> Setting up bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<Seven_Six_Two> zsh is my fav
<cynixx3> Dondopa, what brand of laptop?
<Dondopa> Acer P3
<Dondopa> 171
<Dondopa> Ultrabook
<cynixx3> and your using ubuntu 14?
<Dondopa> Yes
<cynixx3> okay so you should already have the drivers.
<guest217> hi
<cynixx3> what problem are you having / where are you in the setup process?
<Dondopa> The bluetooth mouse connected and paired successfully but sometimes it disconnects
<Dondopa> And  the cover keyboard won't connect at all
<Dondopa> it says it failed
<cynixx3> is the keyboard detectable? or no search results except the mouse?
<guest217> cli based 14.04.1 headless server: how to start x with a vnc server if needed?
<daftykins> X doesn't belong on servers
<dorkusmaximus> anyone know how to check if memory is running in dual channel mode without rebooting? dmidecode and i-nex don't seem to tell.
<guest217> daftykins, i just need a way how to vnc to the server if needed and with the server automatically start a xsession. for normal no xsession is running
<daftykins> why?
<cynixx3> guest217, if you have a server you just ssh into it to run it. No desktop is necessary and having one is a security risk.
<cynixx3> But if you must you install a utinity or kde desktop and then install a vnc server and have it open a loopback port to access your desktop.
<cynixx3> its an involved process and best if you look for online documentation with the software you want to use.
<guest217> cynixx3, need graphical to configure mythbackend. security: to prevent issues the thing only should run x if its needed - thought i wrote about that clearly...
<cynixx3> a vnc program can not start a desktop process. the desktop process has to be listening and you have to have an open port for it to listen on. There is your security problem.
<guest217> i would do startx from cli and on top x11vnc but startx on user does not work at all "no protocol specified" and tightvnc stucks at a grey window with useless curser
<k1l> you dont use startx on ubuntu
<Bicyclidine> Hello. How can I upgrade from 12.04 LTS to, say, one of the 14s not LTS? do-release-upgrade says there are no new releases.
<k1l> guest217: what is the reason? you wan to run a gui program there? as service or just once?
<cynixx3> guest217, try this page for more answers, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<k1l> Bicyclidine: you can only upgrade 12.04 to 14.04
<Bicyclidine> Okay. How do I do so?
<k1l> Bicyclidine: make sure the release prompt says lts
<Bicyclidine> "Description:Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS" from lsb_release -a.
<cynixx3> Bicyclidine, try do-release-upgrade -d
<k1l> cynixx3: Bicyclidine no!!
<OerHeks> -d = development, 15.04
<Bicyclidine> I dunno, I probably wouldn't mind a development release.
<cynixx3> whops, I didnt know 15 was out.
<cynixx3> Sorry Bicyclidine
<k1l> cynixx3: dont advise that dirty hacks that will result in unwanted situation
<NikTh> Bicyclidine: DON'T do "do-release-upgrade -d" except if you want to upgrade to the devel release.
<OerHeks> Bicyclidine, then go for it, support in #ubuntu+1
<k1l> Bicyclidine: "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"  says what?
<Bicyclidine> Prompt=never
<Bicyclidine> Weird.
<NikTh> If you open the update manager you will see there in which version (LTS or Not) you can update.
<Bicyclidine> Should I change that to normal or something?
<k1l> Bicyclidine: is it a desktop?
<Bicyclidine> Laptop, not a server yeah.
<NikTh> Bicyclidine: Change this to normal will let you upgrade to a non-LTS release.
<k1l> Bicyclidine: go to systemsettings, updates & software and there change the setting to LTS
<Bicyclidine> Are there any special problems upgrading from LTS to non-LTS?
<k1l> guys stop please!!!!
<k1l> you are all giving him false advise
<Bicyclidine> As far as I understand long-term support I don't think I really need it.
<k1l> Bicyclidine: you only can upgrade to 14.04 from a 12.04
<k1l> so you _need_ the lts upgrade now
<Bicyclidine> I'm upgrading because my emacs is a full version behind and I don't want to compile it myself.
<NikTh> But I would advice to stick with the LTS release. So, changing this to "LTS only" and you will be able upgrade to the next LTS release
<k1l> you can not upgrade to any other version right now
<Bicyclidine> OK lts, why not.
<NikTh> k1l:  NO !! admit it. You CAN upgrade to a non-LTS release from an LTS release, it just NOT the default.
<k1l> Bicyclidine: when you are upgraded to 14.04 then you can choose to upgrade to 14.10 if you want. but you need to upgrade to 14.04 first
<Bicyclidine> Kind of wish do-release-upgrade had told me it didn't even check.
<Bicyclidine> k1l: ok, sounds good.
<SonikkuAmerica> NikTh: It's not a supported method.
<k1l> NikTh: that doesnt make sense in his situation. all relases fom 12.04 to 14.04 dont have support now. so that is just a false advice for him
<guest721> hey guys should I make  my swap partition part of a new volume gro I p?
<k1l> NikTh: so stop that!
<ikonia> guest721: your choice
<NikTh> k1l:  What are you saying ? There is a non-LTS release currently supported. 14.10 , you know ? If the update manager prompt him for a non supported release, then it's a bug for sure.
<Bicyclidine> The update manager told me there was no release at all, which kind of sucks.
<nedal_> Again, I can t see the difference between who am i and whoami
<k1l> NikTh: so stop that!
<arun_> have u guys ever configured anope and unrealirc ?
<k1l> Bicyclidine: someone changed the setting for you. i think we will never know :)
<Bicyclidine> Weird. I'm pretty sure I never touched it.
<Bicyclidine> Still, even with the setting it seems like it should mention it doesn't actually check, and how to make it check. Oh well.
<Bicyclidine> Thanks.
<cynixx3> if you changed the file now do sudo do-release-upgrade
<Bicyclidine> Yes, it's downloading now.
<vlastik> Beginner's question - how to change directory to the connected iPhone, that is already seen in the graphical interface?
<Bicyclidine> maybe it's under /mnt?
<rio_zenta> Hello
<user1> what is the name of this font on my ubuntu server tty? http://i.imgur.com/Nutuw9j.png
<rio_zenta> Can something like Apache affect my Network Manager modification?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: not directly no
<Bicyclidine> geez, i hope not.
<solsTiCe> user1: terminal ?
<rio_zenta> ikonia, I have been trying to modify my Network Manager from DCHP to a static IP, but even after following the instructions Ubuntu provides and also modifying resolv.conf (properly) that my nameserver is now pointing to the modem IP address, it is still failing. This is 12.04
<ikonia> rio_zenta: you shouldn't need to touch modify.conf
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> there should be no need to touch that
<ikonia> resolv.conf
<gerard> I have a Lenovo R52 with what I assume is a Intel 2915ABG Wireless Card, does anyone know where to acquire a driver?
<user1> solsTiCe: you mean that the font name is "terminal"
<user1> ?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: I suggest you have not changed it correctly, or you would not have touched resolv.conf
<rio_zenta> ikonia, So even if it is still 127.0.0.1, that won't affect Network Manager?
<solsTiCe> yes may be. I don't remember
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: If it was for me, the /mnt folder is empty.
<ikonia> rio_zenta: what are you talking about "affect network manager"
<ikonia> rio_zenta: network manager sets it for you
<ikonia> rio_zenta: you have it back to front
<ikonia> rio_zenta: you change settins in network manager, not the files directly
<rio_zenta> ikonia, Some of the solutions I came across suggested that the nameserver be changed from 127.0.0.1 to the IP address of the router.
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: yeah, that was just me guessing, sorry. /media maybe?
<solsTiCe> user1: it's called terminus and it's theone you showed us
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: Following that line of inquiry now and will report. Thanks so far.
<rio_zenta> ikonia, that is what I did, but it isn't working at all. Here is the link to what I did: http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-a-set-static-ip-in-ubuntu/
<ikonia> rio_zenta: I don't know why you are looking at "solutions"
<iLabs> Hello everybody!
<ikonia> rio_zenta: open network manager, change the setting from dynamic to static, fill in the IP details you want, done
<ikonia> rio_zenta: there is no need to change anything outside of network manager
<iLabs> How can I install KDE on Ubuntu 14.04 Unity?
<Bicyclidine> "By default, storage devices that are plugged into the system mount automatically in the /media/<username> directory," okay, there we go.
<rio_zenta> ikonia, that is exactly what I did, but it isn't working. Whether I modify resolv.conf or not, it doesn't work.
<ikonia> "it isn't working" what does that mean ?
<user1> solsTiCe: sorry, but it is not the terminus font
<rio_zenta> ikonia, after changing from DCHP to static IP, I have no access to the internet.
<ikonia> rio_zenta: why ? is your route wrong, is name resolution not working, are you even on a network ?
<iLabs> How can I install KDE on Ubuntu 14.04 Unity?
<nmatrix9> is possible to have raid and lvm together?
<ikonia> iLabs: install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<ikonia> nmatrix9: yes
<SchrodingersScat> !info kubuntu-desktop | iLabs
<ubottu> iLabs: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.313 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<rio_zenta> ikonia, this is what I did. I went into my router settings and specified the DCHP range from .1 to .100, then I specified my IP address to be 150. My Netmask is: 255.255.255.0 and my gateway: XXX.XXX.0.1 & my DNS server is the same as gateway: XXX.XXX.0.1
<ikonia> rio_zenta: I'm not asking you what you did
<ikonia> rio_zenta: I'm asking you what the problem is
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: That folder is empty.
<iLabs> ikonia how? Terminal code?
<Bicyclidine> hm. that's weird.
<ikonia> iLabs: open the package manager, search for kubuntu-desktop, click install
<NikTh> iLabs: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" is an option.
<rio_zenta> ikonia, I'm not sure any more. Somebody else tried helping me yesterday and it seemed that everything was 'fine' after I followed this persons instructions and shared my output.
<iLabs> ikonia Thank you!
<bish0p_> Hi, I was wondering how easy is it to go back a version in Ubuntu? Can I just install over it from a boot drive?
<joshumax> Hey, anyone know if debootstrap runs okay in ash, I've run into a problem
<ikonia> rio_zenta: why do you want a static IP ?
<SchrodingersScat> rio_zenta: so you specified an IP outside of the range?
<ikonia> SchrodingersScat: outside of the dhcp scope it would seem,
<rio_zenta> ikonia, I want to setup #seafile on my local network
<SchrodingersScat> ikonia: is it just me, or would no connectivity be expected?
<ikonia> SchrodingersScat: I suspect the problem is dns masq and the default router
<ikonia> rio_zenta: why do you need a static ip for that
<rio_zenta> SchrodingersScat, I am within range, I just removed the DCHP that existed from 1 to 254 to 1-100, so that 101-254 can be static now
<farbod> hi
<ikonia> SchrodingersScat: no, inside the network range, outside the dhcp scope is fine
<nmatrix9> ikonia so set up raid first use the active partitions and use those to create volgroup and from there play around to create logical volumes under the group.
<NikTh> I really didn't understand neither : 1)SonikkuAmerica>  "NikTh: It's not a supported method" , 2) k1l> " NikTh: so stop that!"
<farbod> i want to buy a macbook and i want your idia about it
<sacarlson> rio_zenta: that link you have and the info I see you provide sounds like it should work
<ikonia> nmatrix9: sounds good
<ikonia> farbod: try ##apple
<rio_zenta> ikonia, seafile requires an IP address that I can use to access it by other PCs I use on the same network, and because I am using DCHP, the IP address keeps changing
<sacarlson> rio_zenta: so can you ping 8.8.8.8 from that box?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: so map it to a mac address in the router
<Bicyclidine> I just plugged in my own phone and "mount" doesn't seem to know it exists.
<ikonia> rio_zenta: that would be the easy solution, assign a static mapping on the router
<NikTh> Can someone explain me in short, 1) Why is not a supported method, 2) Why I should stop giving advices/choices to users ?
<farbod> thank you
<rio_zenta> ikonia, You mean leave my router in the 1-254 range and assign a static IP from router settings?
<k1l> NikTh: you can upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 14.10 non-lts. that is what i told the user, too
<ikonia> rio_zenta: most routers will allow you to map a dhcp to a mac address,
<NikTh> k1l: Can't you upgrade from 12.04.5 to 14.10 ?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: if you're making a mess of your network stack, the easy solution is to not touch it and assign a static dhcp address within the router
<k1l> NikTh: but from 12.04 you cant upgrade to any other release as  to 14.04. because no other release form 12.04 to 14.04 got no support
<k1l> NikTh: no.
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: yeah i can't tell where it's mounted. i don't know what the hell, sorry.
<rio_zenta> sacarlson, Nope, the output is: icmp_seq=1( to n) Destination Host Unreachable
<k1l> NikTh: see the official upgrade documentations if you still dont trust me.
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: It might not be as easy as I had expected then. No worries, I am learning. Thanks for your help.
<Bicyclidine> it should be easy. i don't know what gives.
<sacarlson> rio_zenta: so ifconfig  shows and  route -n
<NikTh> k1l : and why is that ? Update Manager should search and find the currently supported release (which is 14.10 if we speak for a non LTS) .. is this because they are too far from each other ?
<rio_zenta> ikonia, That makes sense, but I've read on what I think was the router forum that said doing it via the router isn't such a good idea. Can this not be true?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: why is it not a good idea ?
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: Oh, found it.
<gerard> I have a Lenovo R52 with what I assume is a Intel 2915ABG Wireless Card, does anyone know where to acquire a driver?
<rio_zenta> sacarlson, yes, both ifconfig and route -n show. This is the process I went through yesterday.
<k1l> NikTh: on ubuntu you can only go one step with an upgrade. either its 12.04 to 12.10 or the lts upgrade to 14.04. since 12.10 is dead already there is no other chance
<NikTh> k1l: is not a matter of trust. Just to clarify things, in short of course as here we cannot writing tutorials :P
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: You're at a terminal, right? Run just "mount".
<ikonia> gerard: shouldn't need one if it's intel
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: For me it's mounted at ~/.gvfs, though I couldn't tell you why.
<k1l> NikTh: dont mix ubuntu with the way debian handles their upgrades
<NikTh> k1l: This explanation is better than " So stop that ! " ;-)
<rio_zenta> ikonia, Ok I misread what was being said. the OP wanted some complex solution of specifying static IP from PC-side and somehow making the router know what is going on. Here is the link: http://forum1.netgear.com/showthread.php?t=85066
<sacarlson> rio_zenta: shows they match as stated above 192.168.0.150 with gateway 192.168.0.1  and dns 192.168.0.1 ?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: up to you what you do
<ikonia> rio_zenta: setting a static IP is basic, and if you are struggling with it I suspect a.) running a cloud service is not something you should be doing b.) consider setting it at the router level
<gerard> ikonia: Is the Intel wireless driver part of the kernal?
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: At the machine, typed it in, still cannot see anything. No worries, I'll start learning with easier processes.
<rio_zenta> sacarlson, ifconfig shows me the right inet address, but route -n gives me an output that does has the right gateway, but no evidence of an inet address in it.
<ikonia> gerard: yes
<joshumax> Anyone?
<rio_zenta> ikonia, It's not that I am struggling to set it up. I followed the instructions clearly, but something in my system is not working. However, you make a valid point and I will use the router-level option
<sacarlson> rio_zenta: so can you even ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: if your system is not working - you are struggling to set it up
<rio_zenta> I just wanted to "diagnose" the problem, as it may be an issue at system-level for 12.04 that others are facing.
<Guest95061> joshumax ?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: the fact that you need a random guide to set a static IP shows you are struggling to set it up
<ikonia> rio_zenta: it is not a system issue with 12.04
<ikonia> I assure you that
<ikonia> this is specific to the changes you have made
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: what do you mean "still cannot see anything"? mount should give you a list of things mounted to the filesystem, should include things like a phone.
<joshumax> Guest95061: I was curious if debootstrap works correctly with ash
<rio_zenta> sacarlson, Nope, pinging 192.168.0.1 (the DNS) gives the same Destination Host Unreachable
<ikonia> rio_zenta: it sounds like you are not on the network
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: I cannot see any change in folders or files, after issuing the command.
<ikonia> rio_zenta: some home routers will not allow connections to machines it does not give an IP address to
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: Mount by itself won't change anything. It's just giving you a list of where to look. You are trying to find where your iPhone is on your filesystem, yes?
<joshumax> rio_zenta: I'm not sure what's going on, but it sounds more like a ##networking question to me
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: Correct, buy I am very new to this OS.
<ikonia> it's not e ##networking question
<ikonia> the ubuntu network stack has been missconfigured
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: ok, so do you have a terminal open? black screen with lots of text on it?
<joshumax> ikonia: What happened?
<Guest95061> joshumax there is no reason i can think of that debootstrap wouldn't work with ash/zsh/csh/...
<ikonia> joshumax: he missconfigured his network settings
<sacarlson> rio_zenta:  and I have to assume that with the same hardware hooke up when dhcp was setup it did talk to the internet then?
<ikonia> or the router reguses to auth traffic from non-dhcp allocated traffic
<rio_zenta> sacarlson, yes it did.
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: Yes, learning bash and commands in it, and wanted to see whether I could copy all files from it, then to create a script for it.
<joshumax> Guest95061: something's giving me an arithmetic syntax error
<joshumax> Guest95061: debootstrap.log is unhelpful, as is sh -x
<joshumax> ikonia: ouch
<sacarlson> rio_zenta: then I have to assume the the router is filtering any address that it doesn't provide an address for.  I think it must be a router thing
<Guest95061> joshumax sh pointed at bash or dash ?
<joshumax> Guest95061: sh is pointed at busybox ash
<joshumax> Guest95061: I'm working with an embedded x86 system
<Guest95061> busybox  ouch
<sacarlson> rio_zenta:  what IP address did it give you when you ran dhcp?
<Guest95061> all bets are off.     totally depends on the busybox compile
<rio_zenta> sacarlson, That is surprising. I would think Netgear routers would provide such a service. But you and ikonia may actually be right about the home router preventing me from assigning a static IP
<Guest95061> @ jushumax  ^
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: I just thought when it is in GUI, I should be able to find it in folder structure too.
<joshumax> Guest95061: Any way to debug what's going wrong with debootstrap?
<rio_zenta> sacarlson, DCHP provides an assigned address which is normally something between 1 to 20
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: Yeah, it's in there somewhere.
<rio_zenta> eg. .0.1 to .0.20
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: This is what mount should show you, or something like it of course, since you're not aeshtaer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9200345/
<sacarlson> rio_zenta: after it provides it try make it static and see if that works.  I'm out of ideas
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: Pretty similar output.
<rio_zenta> sacarlson, I will do what you and ikonia suggested and assign it via the router.
<sacarlson> rio_zenta: set to dhcp mode let it get an address then switch it
<joshumax> Guest95061: Right now my debootstrap command is "debootstrap --extractor=ar --foreign --no-check-gpg --arch=i386 sid /mnt/fs
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: I know it's kind of incomprehensible, but that's a list of all the "devices" and where they are in your filesystem, to vastly oversimplify...
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: One of those is your phone. I'm guessing the last one.
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: Do I have to mount it manually then?
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: no, it's mounted already if you can view it in the GUI, this is a list of what's mounted.
<d0rkusmaximus> how do i turn on the screensaver in ubuntu 14.04
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: See how it says "gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/aeshtaer/.gvfs"? that means that my phone is at that directory, /home/aeshtaer/.gvfs.
<Guest95061> jushumax --debug    but that might be to deep in the weeds.     sorry that i'm not to hot on that app/command     maybe someone else here or in   #bash   or   #debian     seeing that it's not really ubuntu specific.
<joshumax> Ah, forgot about #debian, good idea
<joshumax> I was originally trying to bootstrap lucid, so
<joshumax> Yesh
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: I don't see such folder in my username folder.
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: can you paste the output of mount like I did?
<CodeGosu> i have / parition and some free space after it, is there a way i can resize it while running it?
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: Ah, it is in completely different folder -> /run/user/1000/gvfs/
<Bicyclidine> there you go then
<MonkeyDust> CodeGosu  not while it's running, like: you can't repair a car engine while it's running
<bubbasaures> CodeGosu, Not if regular ext partitioning.
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: Thanks a million!
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: no problem, sorry i drew that out
<solsTiCe> some fs accept resizing while mounted
<MonkeyDust> CodeGosu  backup first
<MonkeyDust> CodeGosu  if you start changing partitions
<CodeGosu> ext4
<vlastik> Bicyclidine: Just one more question - will that name of the device stay, or is it generated per session/event?
<d0rkusmaximus> cant find the screensaver tab in ubuntu anymore...where is it at?
<Bicyclidine> vlastik: my guess is that it will stay, since gvfs is a daemon thing that runs even with nothing plugged in. the number in the directory might change, though
<solsTiCe> CodeGosu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24027/how-can-i-resize-an-ext-root-partition-at-runtime
<Tommmmmy> does ubuntu use to freeze while playing games?
<k1l> not at all, Tommmmmy
<marco94> hi
<Tommmmmy> :c
<Tommmmmy> and it freezes every 10 minutes even if im not playing a game
<nedal_> hi, when I  write on the terminal screen " cd \"  the prompt returns to the next line, what am I supposed to do? I mean, what can I do whith this command ?
<Bicyclidine> nedal_: backslash is a way of telling your shell you want to write on the next line.
<Tommmmmy> cd is to get into a directory
<Bicyclidine> nedal_: do you mean "cd /"?
<bish0p_> I'm switching to xmonad, and I need a new display manager? I'm not entirely sure what that means, my friend told me to use SLiM, but everything I'm finding says it's discontinued
<bish0p_> Is there an alternative?
<Tommmmmy> cd Desktop
<Tommmmmy> cd / returns you to the / directory
<Tommmmmy> cd /home/user/Desktop
<martisj> monring
<Tommmmmy> if you are on /home/user
<nedal_> Bicyclidine no I meant cd \
<Bicyclidine> You want to change directory to something named backslash?
<martisj> I am trying to install php5.4 on ubuntu 14.04 but when I do sudo aptitude install php5=5.4.35-1~dotdeb.1 all the dependencies get installed as version 5.5.9 ?
<Bicyclidine> nedal_: if so, "cd \\"
<daftykins> nedal_: "\" is not a valid path.
<martisj> Do I have to install the dependencies separately with the same version as 5.4.35-1~dotdeb.1 ? Or is there some automatic apt-get thing I can do ?
<nedal_> No I just want to know am I allowed to do with that command
<Bicyclidine> Though I have no idea why you'd name a directory that.
<k1l>  \ is windows. in ubuntu we have / for paths
<Bicyclidine> nedal_: It's line completion. Go to your home directory and put in "cd \". Then type "Desktop" and hit enter. You will end up in ~/Desktop.
<Bicyclidine> That's it.
<Tommmmmy> k1l the freezes are because of nvidia-prime and my touchpad driver
<Tommmmmy> :S
<soufiane> lol
<Flannel> nedal_: The reason it goes to the next line is because "\" is an escape character, so in all liklihood, you're escaping the newline, and it's waiting for the "rest" of the command.
<nedal_> Bicyclidine I know that / is how we make paths on Linux, but when I write the backslash it brings me to the next line, there is no error message
<Bicyclidine> nedal_: It's not an error. It's like what me and Flannel said.
<daftykins> nedal_: sometimes guides on websites wrap commands that go onto multiple lines by using a slash at the end of one
<nedal_> so it s making nothing, I have to write the command that I want ?
<daftykins> hard to tell if that's what you're up to
<Flannel> nedal_: It's doing exactly what you tell it to.  What we need to know in order to further assist you is: what are you trying to accomplish?
<coder_> shadowe989 I've reinstalled my system
<coder_> shadowe989 The problem ofc still exists ;)
<nedal_> Flannel_ it s like what I said, just curious to know if this command can do something or not
<coder_> shadowe989 In short, it seems that sometimes it can't connect
<coder_> shadowe989 The same problem on liveCD, installed system on usb, HDD
<Flannel> nedal_: Yes, it can.  You just need to tell it what to do in a complete and proper fashion.
<Akiva> Hey I am doing a new install of 14.10; wondering if it is worthwhile to mount my root  differently than my home, using different filesystems
<Akiva> any tips?
<nedal_> Flannel , but it does not. When I write ls for example it prints: bash: cd:  ls: No such file or directory
<Tommmmmy> when i use nvidia and my touchpad it freezes, well i think it was a bad idea after all, but, can i solve this? it was already marked as a bug, so i just have to wait?
<fdsadfa> Got a launchpad question
<Bicyclidine> nedal_: that's because you're typing the equivalent of "cd ls".
<fdsadfa> I commited a bugfix(I think to my local bzr instance), how do I get it up to launchpad?
<Bicyclidine> nedal_: I don't know how to explain this more basically to you. It is prompting you for more of the same command, not a new command.
<daftykins> Akiva: not really, ext4 for the lot
<nedal_> Bicylidine :D I see now !
<guest217> k1l, no x but gui would be another approach but running a gui (via ssh -X) on the server without running xserver is not possible....
<nedal_> what you re saying is so true
<Akiva> daftykins: anyway to get reiser4? I hear is really good at handling small files?
<Guest95061> akiva  pros' and cons'   seperate file systems can protect your home/private data across a reload/reinstall of the os.   it can also protect your os from an hdd failure if you should loose your home dir.     it is more time consuming and more places to cause problems if anything should go arie.    so  your choice.
<Akiva> Guest95061: all I want is performance. Anything else is tertiary
<curt> Hey guys, fresh install of 14.04 because I was having trouble with nvidia drivers, now on my fresh install I still have nothing under additional drivers
<curt> in the past with a fresh install I would see nouveau and nvidia 331 on a fresh install so im very confused
<Tommmmmy> curt which problems?
<Tommmmmy> freezes?
<curt> issues getting nvidia prime to run as its an optimus laptop
<guest217> is possible to run/forward a gui on a remote machine which has no xserver running?
<coder_> shadowe989 Are you there?
<coder_> @shadowe989
<fr33domlover> hello
<gamzera_> hey guys, any sport irc channel here?
<Tommmmmy> well a guy toldme what i needed to uninstall first the nvidia drivers apt-get purge nvidia*
<Tommmmmy> but keep the nvidia-common
<fr33domlover> if font hinting on LXDE doesn't work, how do I find the cause?
<fr33domlover> I tried editing in /etc/fonts and home folder too
<curt> <Tommmmmy>  in the past when I did a fresh install though I had nouveau and nvidia current already loaded up and it worked fine
<curt>  Tommmmmy so im very confused, its as if something is held over
<Guest95061> guest217 it will have to have some kind of application layer to draw the graphics.    possible yes.   easy no.
<guest217> Guest95061, so the way to temporarily start x and vnc into it would be better right?
<Tommmmmy> if you have optimus
<Guest95061> guest217 yes
<martisj> what does the apt-get -t switch do ?
<Tommmmmy> why dont try bumblebee
<EiriksHDD> Hi guys, how to I get rid of the purple loading screen?
<martisj> I want to install php 5.4 from dotbdebg ?
<ikonia> martisj: I advise against that
<martisj> wow terrible typo sorry. dotdeb
<martisj> ikonia: why is that ?
<ikonia> martisj: because it will cause conflicts with the ubuntu packages outside of php
<guest217> Guest95061, do you have some experience in configuring that for temporarily use? x does not start successfull as user and xtightvnc stucks with grey window
<curt> tommmmmy after I updated my bios a fresh install actually seemd to run everything ok, I jsut want to know why im not seeing anything at all in additional drivers, something is different in this install
<EiriksHDD> I want to see Ubuntu boot faster, is there a way to get rid of the boot purple screen?
<curt> tommmmy I dont want to try anyhting, I just want it to work out of the box which it did last time I installed before I started messing around
<Guest95061> EiriksHDD nosplash kernel arg maybe ?
<martisj> ikonia: how does that happen? So there is no practical way to run php 5.4 on an ubuntu 14.04 server?
<EiriksHDD> I'm looking into it
<ikonia> martisj: I advise against it, you are welcome to ignore that advise
<ikonia> advice too
<martisj> ikonia: I appreciate the advice, can you give a real world example where something will fail if I do install 5.4 ?
<ikonia> for the reasons I gave earlier - that is a real world example
<OerHeks> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.12+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<TechIsCool> hey everyone anyone experienced with CalDav? I have a question about how permissions could be applied. I have a situation where I need to lock permission on a shared calendar with about 100+ users. They can create, edit and delete their own event but may only view others events. An Admin can Create, Edit and Delete any event.
 * Guest95061 breaking dependancies is not the end of the world... it's just the end of package manager sanity!
<ikonia> Guest95061: it's a lot more than that
<guest217> Guest95061, do you have some experience in configuring that for temporarily use? x does not start successfull as user and xtightvnc stucks with grey window
<cynixx3> Welcome back guest217, did you go through that ubuntu tutorial for remote desktop?
<guest217> cynixx3, not yet startx still does not work
<zyxon> hello folks. are the unity webapps working for anybody?
<cynixx3> Another user mentioned that startx is not for ubuntu.
<guest217> cynixx3, i found that statement too but still did not found "the right way"
<bubbasaures> zyxon, We help based on details of the actual issue.
<cynixx3> if you want to setup tightvnc on ubuntu please follow this tutorial. If you are having a specific problem please give us an error.
<bubbasaures> guest217, You would not use startx in starting the ubuntu desktops.
<codder_> shadowe989 are u there? ;)
<cynixx3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<codder_> @shadowe989 are u there? ;)
<guest217> cynixx3, i CANNOT configure any vnc server WITHOUT a running X!!
<bubbasaures> !tab | codder_ no @ here please
<ubottu> codder_ no @ here please: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zyxon> bubbasaures, alright :) so I have tested 3 webapps: GMail, FacebookMessenger and Twitter. all three open the ubuntu-browser(?) with a blank page and a grey bar on top. any idea how to fix this?
<bubbasaures> zyxon, This is what release and desktop?
<codder_> bubbasaures why?
<zyxon> bubbasaures, 14.10, unity
<bubbasaures> codder_, A standard start for ubuntu is sudo service start lightdm     if lightdm, however on a vnc I'm not sure.
<bubbasaures> zyxon, Have you modified the install like with themes?
<zyxon> bubbasaures, a fresh install, I might add. only updates, a closed source display driver and a few other things added.
<nszceta> I am trying to run an Arch Linux container in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I am getting "Failed to get D-Bus connection: Unknown error -1"
<Guest95061> tripwire ???
<zyxon> bubbasaures, yes, currently using ambiance and the faenza icons.
<cynixx3> guest217, what part of running a desktop is problematic? Did you install ubuntu-desktop
<zyxon> bubbasaures, but to make sure I just tried it with the default theme settings, no luck.
<bubbasaures> zyxon, I would suspect the closed source driver, we support open source here, there are resets for unity and compiz on each release as well.  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<guest217> cynixx3, no i just installed xfce4 metapackage and trying to run that session as user
<bubbasaures> we see a reset needed on occasion I have had to di this myself in the past, just a start at easy steps really zyxon
<bubbasaures> do*
<cynixx3> guest217, if you want an fxce desktop try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zyxon> bubbasaures, nope, issue still persists.
<guest217> cynixx3, but that would load all stuff i dont need after that (all other gui) - do i need just lightdm ore something?
<nedal_> y a t il une différence entre cat et more ?
<nszceta> wat
<cynixx3> guest217, I am not sure exactly what packages you need but the xubuntu-desktop package is the minimum desktop packages you can have for a working system.
<daftykins> !fr | nedal_
<ubottu> nedal_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nedal_> sorry!! Is there a difference between the command cat and more ?
<guest217> cynixx3, yes but as i said this will install all office and multimedia stuff i wont need
<guest217> so i thought it would be possible to configure it "by hand"
<Guest95061> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<bubbasaures> codder_, Sorry the command is sudo service lightdm start    stop is used to shut down X, just wanted to be correct.
<cynixx3> nedal_, cat is for catenate, its takes two documents and outputs them one after the other. More displays one document and stops when it fills the screen allowing you to read it.
<Guest95061> nedal_   cat and more   are not alike.
<zyxon> bubbasaures, I have found this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-livemail/+bug/1377942
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1377942 in unity-webapps-livemail (Ubuntu) "Unity WebApps do not load any pages" [High,Confirmed]
<Guest95061> more is a "so called" pager.     (less is a real pager)
<nszceta> why can't I run systemd within a container on a ubuntu host
<bubbasaures> zyxon, May be a bug in your case I can't say it is however.
<zyxon> bubbasaures, the bug page on launchpad says it affects several people.
<bubbasaures> zyxon, Sure, but was posted 10/8 and nothing has been really done, not sure their definition of several people is all, you have to be careful to attach meaning.
<zyxon> bubbasaures, it might be a backend issue. I'll see if installing chromium fixes it. afaik it can work with both ff and chromium.
<bubbasaures> zyxon, Have you tried the guest account to see if the same there?
<zyxon> bubbasaures, I have not, I'll take a look at that as well.
<bubbasaures> zyxon, Was this happening from the beginning on the live and fresh install?
<zyxon> bubbasaures, I haven't checked on the live image.
<bubbasaures> zyxon, Any work on the fresh install?
<zyxon> nope :)
<zyxon> bubbasaures ^
<nszceta> Failed to get D-Bus connection: Unknown error -1
<bubbasaures> zyxon, I would check the guest, it sounds like you know how to switch from the closed to open source driver to check it and you have tried a reset, not sure beyond that myself is all.
<bubbasaures> zyxon, I would name the graphic hardware in this quest being amd?
<Dondopa> Ok
<Dondopa> I somehow solved the cover keyboard problem in ubuntu
<zyxon> bubbasaures, yessir. :D
<Dondopa> The bluetooth manager is crappy it is giving me the wrong passkey. I had to use hcidump to find the real passkey. wth?
<Dondopa> They keyboard now works but the mouse is treacherous as always.
<sigrokBlack> Hi
<smacktalk> What's the sudo apt-get command to bring my chrome up to the current version?
<Bicyclidine> upgrade?
<OerHeks> smacktalk, update should bring you to current 39.0.2171.65
<smacktalk> sudo apt-get upgrade chrome...seems to be working.  I just wanna be able to watch netflix
<bigeryap> OerHeks is a m0Therfu!cke?r jac"kas's. Watch out for that N1GGER.. smacktalk
<Dondopa> ^ lol
<Dondopa> wtf?
<bubbasaures> !ops | bigeryap
<ubottu> bigeryap: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<flash84> hello!
<Bicyclidine> sup.
<bubbasaures> doh missed you're here Flannel
<Flannel> bubbasaures: No worries.
<smacktalk> wow...dude...not cool
<Seveas> Flannel to the rescue!
<cynixx3> I am glad you got your keyboard working Dondopa. I would have never guessed to use an hcidump
<Dondopa> cynixx3 see this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195828
<Dondopa> The passkey for the keyboard as shown in the gui is not the real apsskey
<Dondopa> that's why it keeps failing
<Dondopa> sudo hcidump -at | grep -A 1 "User Passkey Notification"
<Dondopa> This is the command I used
<Dondopa> To get thereal passkey
<cynixx3> Nice.
<fdsadfa> How do I sign the Ubuntu CoC with a new gpg key?
<Dondopa> Ever since then whther I restart,suspend or just leave it idle it is always connected
<cynixx3> Do you think your having a similar problem with the mouse?
<Dondopa> I want the samefor the mouse but it is more troublesome
<Dondopa> Sometimes when I press and hold the scoll wheel on the mouse it reconnects
<Dondopa> but it is very unreliable
<Alakasam> hi everybody :)
<cynixx3> Why not try the same process to get another permanent connection?
<cynixx3> Hi
<Alakasam> 5:10 pm in argentina now
<fdsadfa> Can I just deactivate my current CoC signature and then re-sign it, or will that break something?
<Alakasam> where are you from ?
<Flannel> fdsadfa: Just sign it again, you don't need to deactivate the old one.
<Flannel> fdsadfa: launchpad will keep track of the ones you've signed.
<fdsadfa> Flannel, I don't see any directions on where to upload the new signed version
<Dondopa> <cynixx3> connecting mouse does not prompt me for a passkey
<Dondopa> it just connects
<Dondopa> and it works temporarily before disconnecting again
<cynixx3> I have to ask, But are the batteries really charged?
<Dondopa> The battery is low
<Dondopa> Do you think that has something to do with it?
<Flannel> fdsadfa: fdsadfa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Launchpad_Key_Signing has a link for where to upload it
<Dondopa> Can low battery cause it to behave like that?
<fdsadfa> Thanks Flannel
<cynixx3> its very possible. as batteries decay they loose the ability to send a good signal. It may not be the problem your having but its a possibility.
<Alakasam> the nick "Flannel" reminds me the simpsons episode The man in the blue flannel pants
<cynixx3> if you connect the mouse to another computer does it work without problems?
<cynixx3> Does the mouse go to auto sleep mode?
<fdsadfa> Hey Flannel, sorry to bother you again, but when I try to clearsign the file, I get the message "You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key" but I'm not prompted for my passphrase
<Dondopa> I connected it my laptop and it seemed to work fine.
<cynixx3> So probably not a battery issue then.
<Flannel> fdsadfa: Are you doing it in a terminal?
<Dondopa> I am going to do another test with the laptop
<fdsadfa> Flannel, yes
<Dondopa> Maybe I concluded too son
<Flannel> fdsadfa: That's strange.  It definitely should be asking you for a passphrase.  What's the command you're using?
<fdsadfa> Flannel, "gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt"
<fdsadfa> Flannel, I just noticed that it did create a file titled "ubuntuCodeOfConduct.txt.asc".  Is it possible that it worked?
<fdsadfa> Flannel, looks like it did work after all
<Flannel> fdsadfa: It is.  You could verify the signature.  I didn't think gpg had a password-cache thing, but maybe it does.
<fdsadfa> Don't know what that error is about
<fdsadfa> Flannel, thank you
<Pwnna> does anyone here install with luks?
<Pwnna> i'm getting stuck on choosing a secuirty key
<Pwnna> it creates the partitions but doesn't move forward
<fr-ub> hi
<jseliga> Anyone running more than 2 monitors?
<Alakasam> hi fr-ub
<fr-ub> hi alakasam
<rypervenche> Pwnna: Are you doing this manually or through the normal installer?
<Pwnna> rypervenche: through the normal installer. erase disk and install. Doing it manually in the installer have the same effect
<Pwnna> device /dev/sda5 not found in os-prober output
<EiriksHDD> how  do I get rid of boot repair menu when I restart?
<Pwnna> specifically, doing it manually in the installer gets stuck when i try to create the luks partition
<EiriksHDD> I want to get rid of all grub, and boot repair and reinstall grub so it boots directly to ubuntu
<cynixx3> EiriksHDD, you dont need to reinstall grub to do that.
<cynixx3> just edit the boot options.
<EiriksHDD> cynixx3, how do I do that?
<fr-ub> is there any channel to talk about bash
<EiriksHDD> I want to get rid of anything between BIOS and Ubuntu that isn't needed so I can have a the fastest boot possible, anyone know how to do that?
<DJones> fr-ub: I think its ##bash
<fr-ub> thanks Djones
<cynixx3> EiriksHDD, here is a good grub article that will lead you on how to do many things: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EiriksHDD> right now my ubuntu is the only OS I have, and it's loading boot repair, then loading grub purple screen
<root_> can i run a softether using wine
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Well, If you are aware and have some ability, there is the minimal install. I run an old dual core Athlon system and I boot in 5 seconds.
<EiriksHDD> I just want to see it run BIOS, then go right into Ubuntu on my USB cus that's my HDD and I have no internal drive
<EiriksHDD> I already have everything I ant installed, I am looking to speed up my boot
<EiriksHDD> ant = want
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Nope, no can make fast, as the transfer speed across the bus for USB is slow .
<EiriksHDD> i don't want to make that part fast, I want to make it boot the usb without sitting in grub for a while
<tnli> Hiya, I noticed a weird bug, when I open the Google Chrome, I get a new instance of the icon on my doc, and it has a title of some ages old website on it when I hover the mouse over it, what's up?
<tnli> I'm using ubuntu 14.04
<root_> can i install softether vpn clinte using wine in ubuntu ..??
<StickyRicky85> any big differences between chromium and chrome?
<cynixx3> EiriksHDD, do you have grub booting directly to the use instead of trying to boot to a hdd?
<cynixx3> chromium is a developers version.
<EiriksHDD> yes, but it is hanging like it's trying to figure out where ubuntu is
<EiriksHDD> then it figures it out
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: The "timout" default in grub is 10 seconds, have you looked to see about editing that value in '/etc/default/grub' ?
<EiriksHDD> Bashing-om, doing that now
<sigrokBlack> hello
<StickyRicky85> is it practical for a non-developer to use instead of chrome?
<belgianguy> StickyRicky85: Chrome is from Google, Chromium is the open-source browser on which Chrome is based
<root_> ??
<EiriksHDD> what happens if I change grub default to 1
<Bashing-om> EiriksHDD: Make backup 1st - SOP .. and DO not make the value '0'. As zero value no grub menu is diplayable and can then pressed problems.
<root_> can i install softether vpn clinte using wine in ubuntu ..??
<cynixx3> StickyRicky85, yes. its practical to use. Lots of fun features.
<jseliga> Anyone using more than 2 monitors?
<cynixx3> jseliga, just multiple workstations.
<StickyRicky85> cool, i just didn't see chrome in software center but i know i can get it elsewhere.
<StickyRicky85> ill give chromium a try for now.  seems like i tried it a couple years ago and couldn't get google maps to work
<cynixx3> workspaces not workstations.
<StickyRicky85> google earth*
<root_> Can someone answer me pls ?
<fr-ub> give it a try _root
<cynixx3> root_, check the wine program compatibility list. wine works in ubutu.
<jseliga> cynixx3, I can't seem to find any information about 3 or more monitors.  Everything I read says it's a hassle to get more than dual monitors working
<cynixx3> jseliga, ya I have never tried 3 monitors. Getting that working would really depend on the video cards you have.
<cynixx3> root_, check out this article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<jseliga> cynixx3, I don't have them yet, I'm looking to build new and am trying to plan accordingly
<cynixx3> jseliga, check out the nvidia driver for ubuntu. Getting more than 2 is really going to depend on the vendor and their software. Your better off going with multiple workspace's on 2 monitors.
<cynixx3> probably better*
<fr-ub> vpn or vnc ???
<cynixx3> ya I sent a link on the wrong topic.
<root_> no problem , thanks any way
<solsTiCe> root_: https://launchpad.net/~dajhorn/+archive/ubuntu/softether
<fr-ub> well informed root_, so give it a try and make a feedback then
<jseliga> cynixx3, thanks I'll keep checking back to see if anyone joins that is running it successfully
<dajhorn> root_: The server must be installed natively (thanks, solsTiCe, for the plug).  The server manager runs perfectly in wine.
<StickyRicky85> anybody familiar with "Hacking: The Art of Exploitation"??
<Bicyclidine> OK, is there any good way to have the launcher and key switching (i.e. windows+1 switches to window 1 sorta thing) features of Unity, without Compiz? Because unity2d apparently stopped and a software rasterizer is not going to work on this machine.
<p3rror> I have a remote server
<p3rror> so I ran iptables -F
<p3rror> now I dont have ssh connection
<p3rror> I reboot the server from the hosting company interface
<p3rror> and still not able to have ssh
<p3rror> please can you help ?
<cynixx3> Bicyclidine, Have you looked at the keyboard shortcut mapping?
<smacktalk> so I did a sudo apt-get upgrade chrome and it's still on the same version
<Bicyclidine> cynixx3: I don't know anything about that.
<Bicyclidine> Oh, and the other thing is I'd like for windows to be fully maximized (I'm using gnome flashback metacity right now)
<cynixx3> open the keyboard app and go to the shortcuts tab.
<Bicyclidine> Looks good, thanks.
<rypervenche> p3rror: If you can't telnet your SSH port, you might need to get console/KVM access to the remote server to fix it.
<Bicyclidine> Anyway way I can make a keyboard shortcut "switch focus to browser or launch" instead of just launch?
<rypervenche> p3rror: Your default policy is probably set to DROP and I guess it saved when you rebooted. You'll need console access to it to fx it.
<Bashing-om> smacktalk:
<Bashing-om> Google Chrome	39.0.2171.65 (Official Build) ; latest 'stable' build.
<coder_> shadowe989 are u there?
<smacktalk> it looked like it went through the upgrade process, but the browser says it's still on Version 35.0.1916.114
<Bashing-om> smacktalk: Humm .. Google-chreome ? what have you for the version type in " /etc/apt/sources.list.d " 3rd party directory ?
<p3rror> how to resert all iptables rules
<smacktalk> it doesn't give any versions
<p3rror> I ran iptables -F and I lost my ssh connection
<Bashing-om> smacktalk: Mine: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main . Where "stable main" is the 'version type' . Is your source similar ?
<WyZeGuY> i have my required wifi driver http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=r90pyfz -- everything tells me wifi's not loading http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=N2uz0Kg and here http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=anDsyC1 and here http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=lw8UVCH and finally here http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=oDNbp2S does anyone know how i can turn my ubuntu's...
<WyZeGuY> ...wifi on? those images provide the output to wifi terminal inquiries, such as ifconfig, iwconfig, lsmod, lshw, etc...
<kylep1408> hello i need help
<WyZeGuY> with what?
<Fazer2> hey, how do I set an environmental variable on Linux so that a GUI application can see it? I added export FOO=true to ~/.bashrc, but it doesn't work
<WyZeGuY> 0_0
<kylep1408> i have a radeon R7260X 2Gb graphics card and i want to know will this work with zorin 8.0 core?\
<WyZeGuY> cynixx3?
<smacktalk> when  I do an sudo update, i get the error  Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<kylep1408> any ideas ?
<WyZeGuY> ur more advanced than me. i was gonna answer if u were more of a newbie than me. better wait for cynixx3 to answer that one
<rww> !derivatives | kylep1408
<ubottu> kylep1408: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<WyZeGuY> kylep1408: or you could PM him, he's very helpful and extremely knowledgeable
<Bashing-om> smacktalk: Then insudre there are not 2 enties in the source(s) list file(s) . Check '/etc/apt/sources.list' file and in the directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d' that google-chrome only exists once.
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, i'm looking at your images.
<kylep8479> i have a radeon R7260X 2Gb graphics card and i want to know will this work with zorin 8.0 core?\
<WyZeGuY> kylep1408 oh never mind he's helping me first X-D yay! (but sorry)
<kylep8479> is there a way i can make any graphics card compatible with zorin ?
<kylep8479> .
<WyZeGuY> kylep8479, just hold on a little bit
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, I really wish you would have pastebin'd these results. but give me a few more minutes to read these.
<kylep8479> any help guys ?
<k1l> kylep8479: ask the zorin guys
<kylep8479> where are they ?
<k1l> see at their homepage.
<Flannel> kylep8479: their IRC channel is #zorinOS , but they also have forums, etc
<kylep8479> thanks for the help
<smacktalk> how do you remove one line from file
<smacktalk> is it a sed command?
<WyZeGuY> sorry cynixx3. i'm only recently trying to catch up on anything legitimately tech. once i get that set up, then hopefully i can delve deeper. but i'm exhausted with research and quite simply don't know. i will remember pastebin for the future
<usr13> smacktalk: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4881930/bash-remove-the-last-line-from-a-file
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, its all good.
<usr13> cynixx3: What is WyZeGuY trying to do?
<nedal_> cynixx3, I can t figure out the difference between more and less !
<cynixx3> enable a wifi driver.
<WyZeGuY> usr13 set up wifi on my ubuntu 14.10 on asus q502la
<WyZeGuY> intel 7260
<cynixx3> its in his folder, but the network utils dont recognize wifi adapters at all.
<usr13> Is that what lspci says?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: lspci |grep ireless
<p3rror> root@prod:~# service mysql stop
<p3rror> stop: Unknown instance:
<p3rror> why I get unknown instance
<WyZeGuY> usr13 comes up blank
<cynixx3> lspci is grep'd but it only shows the ethernet controller.
<WyZeGuY> oh wait nvm
<WyZeGuY> usr13 i added the "w" bcuz i thought you typo'd and it came up blank. when i typed it the wait you did it, it shows the Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev cb)
<WyZeGuY> but still won't enable
<usr13> WyZeGuY: May need ndiswrapper
<WyZeGuY> in my completely disorganized attempt at research (due to my ignorance), someone said something about patching by hand. must i do that?
<Mongey> Anyone know how I can get SSH to start as soon as possible on boot ?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Does iwconfig show wlan0 ?
<WyZeGuY> usr13: okay, then i will download that to my usb, plug it into my other computer, and make install ndiswrapper?
<WyZeGuY> no, it doesn't
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Just "No wireless extensions"
<usr13> ?
<WyZeGuY> yes, for both eth0 and lo
<WyZeGuY> i've been running on a pot of coffee each night and some energy drinks in order to stay up for the last three nights, trying to figure this junk out
<usr13> WyZeGuY: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1305305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1305305 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:08b1 (rev 6b) [Sony VAIO SVP1321M2E] Wifi keeps dropping." [Low,Fix released]
<WyZeGuY> don't need to go to wireless.kernel.org anymore, because i know the driver is in my folder
<WyZeGuY> ok i'll look at that
<rypervenche> Mongey: It should already start as soon as possible. What problem(s) are you having?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Just looking at discussions about it from 14.04 users
<WyZeGuY> i'm running 14.10 though
<WyZeGuY> and i've seen that page, but didn't know what to make of it.
<Mongey> Just on boot, there seems to be a service that's starting before it and takes a really long time rypervenche
<WyZeGuY> usr13: i mean, that person's wifi "keeps dropping" but at least it enables. mine isn't recognized at all.
<usr13> WyZeGuY: I know, but may be some helpful information there.  I'm seeing that some users had it working but not working well.
<WyZeGuY> usr13: i'm going to try your ndiswrapper suggestion
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Yes... which indicates that the module was not working and has been dropped or taken out of the kernel maybe.  Is it a usb device?
<WyZeGuY> no it's an intel wifi card
<usr13> WyZeGuY: PCI?
<SunStar> my ubuntu wont load a desktop.  it's just a blinking white cursor on black screen.   i used to be able to open a tty and startx and that would get me up and running, but now it won't open a console with ctrl + alt + f#. i know the system works at least somewhat because i have a lamp stack running and the sites are all up.  any ideas?
<WyZeGuY> usr13: should be
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Desktop computer?
<WyZeGuY> laptop
<usr13> !nomodeset | SunStar Maybe???
<ubottu> SunStar Maybe???: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SunStar> t's already nomodeset
<usr13> WyZeGuY: So it is probably mini-pci but you have yet to look at and see?
<Bashing-om> SunStar: What GUI do you have installed ?
<WyZeGuY> i'd have no idea how to tell
<usr13> SunStar: Ctrl-Alt-F6  gets you a console ?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: There's usually a couple of removable covers on the bottom.
<SunStar> it used to. not any more usr13  and it's running xfce
<WyZeGuY> usr13 oh this computer just has one large flat cover for the entire bottom
<usr13> SunStar: DO you have a proprietary video driver installed?
<SunStar> xorg
<usr13> SunStar: THat's not what Im talking about.
<jseliga> Anyone using more than dual monitors?
<usr13> SunStar: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf  #What does that say?
<SunStar> nothing shows up in the driver section of software updater so it shouldnt be
<dmatt> jseliga: sometimes three, but in kubuntu
<jseliga> dmatt what version?
<dmatt> 14.04
<jseliga> Everything I have read suggests it's a hassle to get setup
<jseliga> dmatt, Did it work "out of the box" for you?
<dmatt> jseliga: used to be, now is plain simple
<dmatt> jseliga: yes
<SunStar> oooo i can still ssh into it
<jseliga> dmatt: Are you using one or two graphics cards?
<dmatt> jseliga: one
<usr13> SunStar: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf  #What does that say?
<jseliga> dmatt: Have you had any success using more than one graphics card?
<dmatt> jseliga: capable to output fo ť monitors :D
<dmatt> 5
<SunStar> not found
<dmatt> jseliga: no
<usr13> SunStar: lspci |grep VGA
<jseliga> dmatt: Have you tried using more than one?
<usr13> SunStar: (What is the video chip?)
<dmatt> jseliga: I was not aware it was possible, and never had need to
<SunStar> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200 Series]
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, can you run a cat dmesg | grep iwlwifi and pastebin it?
<SunStar> ati xpress 400
<SunStar> 200
<jseliga> dmatt: Thanks
<SunStar> the sticker on the tower says 400... ubuntu is reporting 200
<WyZeGuY> cynixx3, yea, will have to transfer by usb then login so it'll be a moment
<dmatt> jseliga: there is crossfire solutions, but that I believe shows as one graphic card, in what system is more cards at once supported?
<Bashing-om> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<WyZeGuY> usr13, and i've copied the ndiswrapper tar gz to my ubuntu desktop, but i can't figure out how to install it
<WyZeGuY> cynixx3, oh, no point in pasting it. comes up blank anyway
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Wait.., It's not in the repos?
<NixBox_Cisco> heey all
<cynixx3> cat /var/log/dmesg |grep iwlwifi
<jseliga> dmatt: I'm not sure, but I'm looking to build a quad monitor setup with two graphics cards.  In the Windows world it's plug-n-play, but I refuse to use that OS again.
<NixBox_Cisco> trying to figure out if linux have remoteFX RDP clients
<SunStar> it has plenty of RDP clients
<WyZeGuY> cynixx3, also comes up blank
<NixBox_Cisco> yes but do they support remotefx?
<dmatt> jseliga: my notebook does 5 monitors, why two cards? do you develop games?
<WyZeGuY> usr13: if having it in the computer's local repository means that "apt-get install ndiswrapper" returns "E: Unable to locate package ndiswrapper", then no, it's not in the repository\
<usr13> WyZeGuY: How about: cat /var/log/dmesg |grep wifi
<jseliga> Not many graphics cards have more than 3 outputs
<Bashing-om> SunStar: Can you boot to terminal (TTY1) from the grub boot menu ? -> 'e' key for edit, and add 'text' to the kernel command line .
<jseliga> dmatt: ^
<WyZeGuY> usr13: that doesn't even return anything. just returns me down one, like i didn't type anything
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Ok...
<jseliga> dmatt: And the ones that do have different output types (1 HDMI, 1 DisplayPort, 1 VGA) on one card instead of a consistent type (3 HDMI)
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, its like your device is not fully plugged in or powered.
<SunStar> the splash screen still works btw
<WyZeGuY> usr13: apt-get install ndiswrapper attempts to build dependency tree, but doesn't locate ndiswrapper
<usr13> SunStar: I may be on the wrong track.  When did you first see this problem?  Today?
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, I'm sorry but I really dont understand the problem and it seems to be over my head.
<Bashing-om> SunStar: I hate to knock the server down, but I know of no other meaas to get to a terminal but to reboot .
<WyZeGuY> cynixx3, well i haven't touched it since i installed ubuntu over win 8. i even replaced it back with win 8 enterprise eval to double check, and wifi came up, so i put it back to ubuntu, and it wouldn't read again
<SunStar> i've been having the problem since firstboot.   in the past i just CTRL = ALT + F2 then startx. but CTRL + ALT + F# doesnt do anything anymore
<SunStar> yeah thats fine
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Are you 32bit or 64?
<WyZeGuY> 64
<SunStar> 64bit
<usr13> Ok
<usr13> WyZeGuY: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+package/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<pwca> is there some painless way to update to 64bit?
<SunStar> nope
<pwca> I just want my files and configs mostly.
<SunStar> pwca,  save your home folder into a folder called /bak then delete all the other fgolders and re-install
<usr13> WyZeGuY: "You will also need the kernel module package.
<WyZeGuY> usr13: i've already downloaded ndiswrapper and the extracted folder is sitting on my ubuntu desktop. i just don't know what to do with it
<WyZeGuY> usr13: kernel module package haha i haven't learned what that is yet
<dmatt> jseliga: I see... at this moment I would look for one card with 4 digital outputs for linux use ...
<WyZeGuY> i'm trying to get it working first, so that as i'm sitting in the lounge at school i can study all this stuff and understand linux better. because i have loads of free time at school, but i need wifi for when i'm there
<Bashing-om> pwca: Unless you have an excess of 4 gigs of ram, there is little profit in going 64 bit - and some small loss of performance .
<pwca> Bashing-om: I am using software that requires 64bit.
<WyZeGuY> usr13: then maybe in a few months i can be in your shoes, helping people in irc channels and writing tutorials :-P
<Bashing-om> pwca: OK. Backup and (RE-)install the 64 bit version .
<smacktalk> Bashing-om: I removed the extra entry in the  enties in the source(s) list'/etc/apt/sources.list' file and in the directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dmatt> jseliga: google shows there are some available
<WyZeGuY> usr13: if i can understand it well enough, i want to start working on people's stuff, just going down the street and installing linux for people to replace windows. but do it stealthily hehehe be sneaky
<smacktalk> still what now?  it's still coming up with the old version
<usr13> WyZeGuY: What is the file-name?
<WyZeGuY> usr13: (with the people's knowledge, but stay out of sight of the media)
<WyZeGuY> usr13: the folder is called "ndiswrapper-1.59"
<cerberus> hi
<WyZeGuY> it has two subfolders, "driver" and "utils", along with an "INSTALL", "loadndisdriver.8", makefile, etc...
<usr13> So, what is in it?
<WyZeGuY> cerberus have you been on the irc with that username for several years now?
<jseliga> dmatt: Does linux handle daisychaining DisplayPorts well?
<Guest53265> no i just joined
<curt> hi guys, I installed wine and it removed nvidia-libopencl-331 and now my drivers wont show up in additional drivers and prime is broken
<curt> Ive tried reinstalling libopencl-331 and also purging and reinstalling nvidia-current
<WyZeGuY> usr13: folder "driver", folder "utils", files: authors, changelog, install, loadndisdriver.8, makefile, ndiswrapper.8, ndiswrapper.spec, readme
<Bashing-om> smacktalk: Don't know - yet - show us what is -> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit , sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit <- . see that the package manager is in a happy state.
<dmatt> jseliga: don't know, I use separate connectors on my docking station
<usr13> WyZeGuY: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: ndiswrapper isn't relevant for your situation, as i mentioned earlier today, you either need to compile a newer intel driver as per the link i provided or install a newer kernel
<WyZeGuY> daftykins i installed ubuntu 14.10
<usr13> WyZeGuY: You didn't try what daftykins suggested?
<WyZeGuY> usr13: i did, i installed ubuntu 14.10 from 14.04
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Were you on 14.04 earlier?
<WyZeGuY> yes
<usr13> Ok...
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: that isn't doing either of my suggestions :)
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: well then how to i "compile a newer intel driver" or newer kernel?
<cynixx3> daftykins, WyZeGuY has the latest driver file.
<curt> hey guys, after installing wine my nvidia drivers have up and dissapeared on me
<daftykins> cynixx3: yes it's flawed.
<daftykins> cynixx3: it doesn't factor in the revision of device
<curt> wine made me remove nvidia-libopencl-331 ,ive tried reinstalling which didnt work
<usr13> daftykins: Can you send the link again?
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: so how do i factor in the revision of the device?
<curt> also purging and reinstalling nvidia current didnt work
<daftykins> no i've long since closed it.
<cynixx3> okay.
<neXyon> hi
<daftykins> in fact i'm on a different computer now, let's see if i can't find it again
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: you kind of just disappeared earlier
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: also, earlier you claimed you were on 14.10 already?
<neXyon> I'd like to setup a small home server to run email, files, pim data, web, etc. server daemons with the lowest possible energy consumption and budget, what hardware would you guys recommend? rasp pi?
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: yea... my roommate was heading out for... church. sunday is the only day that i get to see my family and my truck is broke so i had to ride with him
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: yea i let 14.10 install as i was at church
<SunStar> hmmm   now i need to re-install.... it stopped booting up and i cant see what its doing. i think it's on the grub screen but i cant see anything. pressing enter does nothing
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: 14.04 was installed earlier, then i tried running it live, wifi still didn't show up, so installed it to drive, and still didn't work
<bubbasaures> neXyon, Love your plan, however this is ubuntu support on actual issues.
<WyZeGuY> (running 14.10 live)
<WyZeGuY> (now installed)
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242147&p=13112184#post13112184
<neXyon> bubbasaures: oh ok, sorry
<SunStar> neXyon,  a odroid U3:  http://liliputing.com/2013/12/odroid-u3-59-dev-board-with-the-power-of-a-galaxy-s3.html
<usr13> WyZeGuY: dmesg | grep iw
<bubbasaures> SunStar, Stick with your issue and please do not just post offtopic.
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: i found that link a few days ago, but i didn't understand what it was telling me to do. i tried to follow instruction, but i haven't a clue
<WyZeGuY> usr13: nothing
<usr13> WyZeGuY: SO this is a fresh 14.10 install.  Right?
<SunStar> my issue is my ubuntu now wont boot anymore
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Is it fully updated?
<SunStar> so i guess its time to give up and reinstall
<WyZeGuY> usr13: installed as of this morning. can't say it's fully updated because it hasn't connected to the internet
<cynixx3> SunStar, boot a rescue disk and run a memtest before you reinstall
<daftykins> usr13: i think the driver that's been updated to work with more revision numbers only exists in a 3.18+ kernel
<usr13> WyZeGuY: If not, plug into wired internet connection and do all updates:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<WyZeGuY> usr13: that's what i said earlier, i took it to my ethernet cable, network manager blinked and tried to activate, but never turned on, and just went blank again. i'm going to try doing this kernel upgrade instruction thing again
<Bashing-om> SunStar: There are those times that (RE-(install is the better solution. However, presently all we have is "not booting" and prior upgrade Google-Chrome. Right, just small things ?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: I think you should get updated first.
<Guest64764> ciao a tutti
<Guest64764> !list
<ubottu> Guest64764: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<WyZeGuY> usr13: how do i get updated if i can't get internet?
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: your wired interface is working fine.
<SunStar> well thats all i have. i turn it on, the BIOS does it's thing then it's just a black screen. no drive activity so it's not trying to load anything
<usr13> WyZeGuY: If you can get hold of a  wireless bridge or a USB WiFi adapter, or have another PC do ICS and connect to it.... etc. etc.
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: not according to my computer, when i plug the ethernet cable in. unless i did that wrong too. i unplugged it from the wifi router and plugged it into my computer. it tried to load and gave up
<WyZeGuY> usr13: wireless bridge works through bluetooth?
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: No.
<usr13> WyZeGuY: DO you have an ethernet cable?
<WyZeGuY> cynixx3: yes, it's going now
<WyZeGuY> cynixx3: it's pinging
<cynixx3> okay nvm
<Bashing-om> SunStar: Yuk, How much bother is it to (RE-)install ? ( maybe we can boot the install from the liveDVD ?)
<WyZeGuY> usr13: the ethernet cable is what plugs into the wifi router, right?
<WyZeGuY> usr13: (sorry) i only have general self-taught knowledge and no real class knowledge.
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, yes the non power cord.
<usr13> daftykins: So what is the default kernel for a 14.10 install?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: network cable = ethernet cable
<WyZeGuY> usr13: well not really self-taught. a lot of talking with other people online and experimenting
<daftykins> 3.14 maybe? i don't have the vaguest clue
<usr13> WyZeGuY: It's ok... you are learning...
<cynixx3> I'm still learning . . .
<WyZeGuY> usr13: cynixx3: when i take that laptop to the wifi router, unplug the wifi router, and plug the cable into my computer, the network manager icon at the top-right starts flickering, which seems to be an improvement, but actually, it gives up after a couple minutes and says "Network disconnected"
<cynixx3> usr13, think its a crossover cable?
<smacktalk> ok...got chrome upgraded to v.39...
<WyZeGuY> the ethernet cable plugs into a Motorola device, which then plugs into the wifi router
<smacktalk> still doesn't work with netflix
<smacktalk> sheesh!
<Bashing-om> smacktalk: :) , What was holding the upgrade back ?
<daftykins> cynixx3: look up auto MDI/MDI-X
<usr13> daftykins: Looks like 3.17 or 3.16 ?  (Looking at http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu )
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.24.25 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<daftykins> hmm 3.16 it is
<usr13> WyZeGuY: uname -r  What does that say?
<WyZeGuY> maybe that's why this kernel hates me. 3.16 for god so loved the world and i rejected god :-( god hates me now so he took away my wifi
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Oh quit it.  What does uname -r say?
<daftykins> please don't bring religion in here.
<WyZeGuY> 3.16.0-23-generic
<cynixx3> WyZeGuY, if you run ifconfig, does eth0 have a 169. address?
<WyZeGuY> eth0 looks like it has a mac address
<WyZeGuY> lo has an inet address
<WyZeGuY> lo has 127.0.0.1
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Do you have a network cable plugged into your router?
<cynixx3> your laptop should be plugged into the modem / router. and your eth0 has no IP address?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Look at the eth0 section, (from ifconfig output).
<WyZeGuY> no it's not plugged in right now. the router is in my roommate's room
<WyZeGuY> should i plug it in and report back?
<Bashing-om> smacktalk: ^^, Netflix with Google-crome now should just work ! see : http://www.pcworld.com/article/2824623/ubuntu-linux-gets-netflix-without-weird-workarounds.html .
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Go to your room mate's room, plug it in and do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cynixx3> yes please. I am looking into why your not pulling an IP address. I think its because the modem is not outputting a new dhcp address until its rebooted.
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Or get a network cable long enough to reach your computer's current location.,
<smacktalk> yeah, it says Netflix is supported in Chrome 37
<usr13> WyZeGuY: I would just go outside to my truck and make a cable as long as I want.  ;)
<smacktalk> i'm running chrome 39 and it's not working...upgraded from 37 just to watch netflix
<smacktalk> flippin heck!
<usr13> WyZeGuY: ... spool off some cable, cut it, crimp on connectors. Done.
<daftykins> cynixx3: sorry but what you're saying is total guess work
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Home depo would do it for you.
<Bashing-om> smacktalk: I do not run 'Netflix' so I can not longer add anything usefull.
<cynixx3> it is. but there's not much to go off of.
<daftykins> cynixx3: well, it's worse than that... you don't sound like you know the topic.
<k1l> smacktalk: see this and maybe the comments: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/psa-netflix-ubuntu-now-working-box
<cynixx3> im not talking about his wifi issue. I was looking into why his eth0 was not pulling an IP address so he could update via an ethernet cable.
<cynixx3> I gave up on wifi when user13 stepped in.
<daftykins> cynixx3: yes i know - also terrible advice i'm afraid.
<cynixx3> Channel is all yours daftykins
<Rhenium> i encrypted my HHD in installation and now i cant access BIOS is there any fix to this?
<daftykins> cynixx3: the user is already receiving help, 2+ of us messaging at once will just confuse, just leave it to them
<usr13> Well, yea.  It is going to be a lot easier for him to try and get software for his WiFi chip if he gets an internet connection.  And, as I said before, I'd do updates first... who knows, there may be an updated kernel that will solve his problem.
<daftykins> it looks like it's a known issue with 14.10 and specific revisions of intel 7260
<Hganavak> Hi guys, I want to dual boot Ubuntu alongside windows but I have the Windows OS installed on a small SSD (with all my documents etc installed on a couple of SATA drives). Can I install Ubuntu on one of the SATA drives, even though my Windows bootloader is installed on the SSD? I don't want to take up anymore space on the SSD
<usr13> daftykins: I know... I saw that.  Which is why I was thinking he might be better off to just go with ndiswrapper
<usr13> daftykins: .. for now anyway.
<WyZeGuY> apt-get update didn't work, because even with the ethernet, it didn't pick anything up
<daftykins> Hganavak: yes
<usr13> WyZeGuY: ifconfig  eth0
<WyZeGuY> i don't know if you guys messaged me over the last few minutes. wifi was unplugged so this computer didn't receive any messages
<no_gravity> Is there a difference between mint and ubuntu mate?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: /sbin/ifconfig eth0 |grep broadcast
<k1l> no_gravity: yes.
<WyZeGuY> usr13: ifconfig says "Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr [looks like mac address]
<k1l> mint is not supported here because it handles things differently.
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Yes, that line would show your mac address
<SLAX03> mint is another distribution
<usr13> WyZeGuY: /sbin/ifconfig eth0 |grep broadcast
<WyZeGuY> should i run that /sbin/ifconfig stuff when it's plugged in? because nothing returned on it just now
<Hganavak> daftykins: Do I just shrink one of the SATA drives and put all my Ubuntu partitions in that free space? I won't have issues with grub being installed on the HDD and Windows being installed on the SSD?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Yes, plug it in.
<WyZeGuY> usr13: and even after look at those tutorials, i still don't understand how to install ndiswrapper
<daftykins> Hganavak: yes use Windows to resize one of the NTFS volumes on the mechanical disks to make some space
<usr13> WyZeGuY: How did you download it?
<WyZeGuY> can we try doing that first?
<daftykins> Hganavak: although what do you hope to use ubuntu for?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Ok. First we need to do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<WyZeGuY> i downloaded it from the link on that page. http connection. it was a .tar.gz compressed file. i put it on my usb drive and switched it to my Asus. then i extracted it to my desktop
<no_gravity> how trustworthy is ubunt-mate.org? the software from there is probably not checked by canonical, right?
<WyZeGuY> it's missing the /pcie folder inside of /wireless, that the tutorial refers to. the tutorial refers to a /pcie folder, which is not in the downloaded .tar.gz
<k1l> no_gravity: it is trustworthy
<Hganavak> daftykins: Everything except my competitive gaming, which I've used most of the 128GB ssd chucking the two games I play on.
<usr13> WyZeGuY: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/1.59-2
<WyZeGuY> usr13: build-essential doesn't do anything. it says it's up to date
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Yea, because you have no internet connection.
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Why is it not connecting?
<k1l> no_gravity: the team is well known ubuntu and canonical devs and they work on becoming an official flavour but they were too late for the 14.10 release
<WyZeGuY> to the ethernet? i don't know. when i plug the cable back in to the wifi router, i get wifi on this computer. but ethernet from the modem doesn't do anything for it.
<no_gravity> k1l: what is an official flavour?
<k1l> no_gravity: ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu,...
<Daqinam> I've run in to a slight problem: In a terminal I typed "compiz" and all the screen seemed to refresh and then it seemed normal again (presumably now with compiz running). Once I closed the terminal, however, suddenly all the text in the OS has gotten a lot smaller
<no_gravity> k1l: i mean what does it mean if a distro is an official ubuntu flavor.
<WyZeGuY> usr13: of the 3 ndiswrapper files provided, i download the original (middle one), right?
<k1l> no_gravity: its trustworthy :)
<k1l> and it gets supported by the community
<bubbasaures> Daqinam, I would logout than back in and give us the details of your problem.
<Hganavak> daftykins: Actually I've managed to free a total of 40GB on my SSD. I've spent hours Googling and haven't found a good tutorial on installing Ubuntu on an SSD with other partitions on the mechanical drives - alongside Windows.
<usr13> WyZeGuY: You will first need an internet connection.  If you have a network cable, you should be able to plug into the router and get a connection.
<daftykins> Hganavak: which Windows? do you know if it's on there as EFI or legacy?
<Hganavak> Windows 8, legacy.
<WyZeGuY> cable to modem -> cable to computer will work? or does it have to be: cable to modem -> cable to wifi router -> cable to computer?
<owen1> how to turn my End key into left mouse click? I tried xbindkeysrc - "b:1" m:0x0 + c:115 but it's not doing anything. any ideas?
<daftykins> Hganavak: ok, so as long as you boot an ubuntu off a flash drive in legacy mode, you should be able to partition anywhere you want and let it install GRUB to the primary disk (in this case the SSD) which would hopefully come up as /dev/sda
<Daqinam> It says "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors"
<Daqinam> "Error on line 1 char 1: Document must begin with an element (e.g. <book>)"
<Daqinam> and then clicking ok on that dialog makes the text within all the programs go really small again
<bubbasaures> Daqinam, We need details of the issue not random info.
<Daqinam> and it makes my keyboard layout update (I use a German layout but it was set to English US immediately upon logging back in)
<no_gravity> k1l: will canonical check and distribute the binaries when it becomes an official flavor?
<daftykins> Hganavak: just take the installer slowly :>
<Daqinam> What counts as details and not just random info? :s
<k1l> no_gravity: what is the intention behind that questions?
<bubbasaures> Daqinam, Really? Read your posts and ask yourself how we would attach that to an issue in a usable sense.
<Hganavak> daftykins: Alrighty. Will I need to shrink my partitions on both my SSD and my HDD then? If I'm installing grub and / (I assume?) on the SSD, and the rest on the HDD
<no_gravity> k1l: im thinking about trying ubuntu mate. so im trying to understand how trustworthy it is / will be.
<daftykins> Hganavak: you could get by with just using 20GB for the / partition, so that could live on the SSD then a /home elsewhere
<k1l> no_gravity: as an official flavour you need to meet certain criterias. if you dont trust ubuntu at all you dont need to use mint because that relys on ubuntu packages
<scottyarwood> hi. I have an amd graphics card and when I watch videos on vlc through hdmi there is lots of screen tearing. Is there any way that I can fix this?
<bubbasaures> Daqinam, Good guide. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc   You have a compiz issue it seems, release, desktop and the actual problem are critical.
<Hganavak> daftykins: Yup, but am I correct in understanding I've should go ahead and shrink the SSD and HDD now? I.e. shrink the SSD by 20GB and then shrink the HDD by say, 200GB?
<bubbasaures> Hganavak, resize windows with it's partitioner is all.
<scottyarwood> hi. I have an amd graphics card and when I watch videos on vlc through hdmi there is lots of screen tearing. Is there any way that I can fix this?
<scottyarwood> hi. I have an amd graphics card and when I watch videos on vlc through hdmi there is lots of screen tearing. Is there any way that I can fix this?
<Hganavak> bubbasaures , daftykins: Why don't I have to shrink the drive where all my documents for Windows are stored? I've got the OS installed on my SSD, but all my libraries stored on the SSD. Here's a screenshot for clarification http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=oqvqdw&s=8#.VHJlwIuUcg8
<Bashing-om> scottyarwood: Many factors at play here; What card ? , what driver is intalled ? how much memory does the system have, how much memory is on the card ?
<bubbasaures> Hganavak, daftykins is excellent help, I just chimed in with using the windows partitioner to resize the partition of it's OS is all.
<fdsadfa> Is there a way to file a bug against the wiki?
<scottyarwood> gallium0.9 is my driver and the card is the el essential
<daftykins> Hganavak: yep right click shrink
<scottyarwood> Bashing-om: gallium0.9 is my driver and the card is the el essential
<daskdt> Is there a way to burn a bootable usb drive for windows  8.1 from uunstu 12
<daftykins> daskdt: sure, dd the ISO onto a 4GB FAT formatted partition
<daskdt> daftykins: cli cmd?
<daftykins> yes
<amriunix> daskdt: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<daskdt> thak you
<Bashing-om> scottyarwood: I do not recognize " el essential " .. show us : sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit . We see what we might then advise.
<scottyarwood> Bashing-om: I meant gallium0.4 as my driver and I have 3.5gb of memory and the official name of my graphics card is amd E1-1200
<daskdt> no
<daskdt> im on ubuntu
<daskdt> i need to make a windows iso bootable on a usb
<amriunix> daskdt: oh ok !! there are a tool on ubuntu call "startup Disk Creator"
<daftykins> daskdt: do you intend to install windows 8.1 in EFI mode? if so, you only need to extract the contents onto the drive. no special boot methods.
<k1l> daskdt: i am not aware that works with windows isos at all
<usr13> Hganavak: You can use the 10G for swap and root ( / ) and the 200G for /home/
<usr13> *20G* not 10G
<scottyarwood> bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/8ABUGjzd
<fdsadfa> Anyone?  Any way to file a bug against wiki.ubuntu.com?
<amriunix> daskdt: have you check it ??
<Bashing-om> scottyarwood: looking at http://pastebin.com/8ABUGjzd .
<usr13> Hganavak: Or use the 200G for swap and /home/ partitions, and the 20G for /
<bubbasaures> daskdt, ntfs partition with a bootflag and the iso extracted, you can mount the iso with right click disk image mounter.
<usr13> Hganavak: You say you have 2 areas of free space. Right?
<Hganavak> usr13: Yup, here's a screenshot http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=oqvqdw&s=8#.VHJlwIuUcg8
<daskdt> mark starup disk never enables on startup disk creator
<shibboleth> Anyone care to confirm a bug? You will need a laptop+dock/pc with removable sound adapter
<Hganavak> usr13: So based on how I've mapped my drives in Windows. I'm going to want to shrink the C: by 20GB and the F: by around 200GB? And when I'm installing Ubuntu I'll be able to spread my partitions over those two free spaces
<daftykins> Hganavak: have you not made space yet?
<daftykins> Hganavak: correct.
<Hganavak> daftykins: No, just making sure that I understood right. Okay cool
<bubbasaures> daskdt, That is a ubuntu iso only app.
<daftykins> Hganavak: see how much Windows will let you resize F: by, first
<daskdt> bubbasaures: what should i use then?
<bubbasaures> daskdt, ntfs partition with a bootflag and the iso extracted, you can mount the iso with right click disk image mounter.
<daskdt> i had this same issue last time
<bubbasaures> daskdt, Use gparted format the usb to ntfs right click the partition and enable the boot flag close gparted, than mount the iso and extract to the usb.
<daskdt> im a freaking CCNP and i cant burn an iso to a usb on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> scottyarwood: Not good, bug for 12.04 with this chip set: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-trusty/+bug/1352843 . maybe not able to install a proprietary diver (?) .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1355041 in HWE Next precise "duplicate for #1352843 [SRU] fglrx dependencies had conflicts in 12.04.5(kernel 3.13)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Hganavak> daftykins: Yup I can shrink it up to 800GB. About to shrink it by 200GB but I just remembered something. The computer actually contains two 1TB drives, however as you can see in the previous screenshot it's only showing up as one (F:) 2TB drive
<Hganavak> daftykins: Which I'm guessing they logically merged somehow when they installed the PC. Will this cause issues?
<scottyarwood> Bashing-om: Do you know what I can do to fix this?
<WyZeGuY> I have gone to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242147&page=2&p=13112184#post13112184 and added the extra line to try to recognize the driver to update the kernel. When I saved and exited Gedit, I tried to compile, as the instruction said, but not any step of the compilation worked.
<daftykins> Hganavak: oh so it's RAID? that kind of puts a massive fail on the plan
<Bashing-om> scottyarwood: Sorry, I do not 'know' there is a fix. You can try and install a proprietary driver from the 'Additional Drivers' utility.
<Hganavak> daftykins: I'm not sure sorry, if that's what it's called then sure? :(
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Did you do sudo apt-get update ?
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: yeah you probably don't have the ubuntu package build-essential installed, but without a working *wired* interface to the router at your place, it's not going to be easy to install it.
<scottyarwood> Bashing-om:thanks! I'll try that!
<daftykins> Hganavak: as in at some point before Windows boots, there's a screen you've entered to configure 2 x 1TB disks to be one single volume?
<scottyarwood> Bashing-om: thanks! I'll try that!
<WyZeGuY> usr13: apt-get update doesn't work without internet. daftykins: ubuntu tells me build-essential is installed
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: via what means?
<Bashing-om> scottyarwood: From the bug reports, Maybe will install .. but still worth a try .
<usr13> WyZeGuY: The link you sent us assumes you have internet
<Hganavak> daftykins: I didn't build this PC. But I do know that it contains two 1TB drives and they are showing up as a single volume, yes.
<scottyarwood> I'm trying right now
<daftykins> Hganavak: ok, yeah that's going to ruin the plan then i'm afraid
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: apt-get install build-essential
<WyZeGuY> usr13: yes, this toshiba accesses wifi
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: you can't run an install command on a system that's not even online
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: d'oh!
<Hganavak> daftykins: So you can't install Ubuntu when two drives have been set to be a single volume in Windows?
<daftykins> Hganavak: yeah the RAID setups are incompatible
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Use your other laptop, share it's connection.
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Do you know how to do ICS?
<Hganavak> daftykins: No roundabouts?
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: so i need internet to get the update i need, which will get me internet : - ?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: What OS is on it?
<WyZeGuY> usr13: nope, but i'd love to learn whatever it is
<usr13> WyZeGuY: What is the OS?
<WyZeGuY> usr13: Toshiba has Win 8.1 enterprise evaluation
<WyZeGuY> thats what i'm using to chat with you guys right now
<daftykins> Hganavak: nope, also if i understand you correctly, you know none of the data on your F: drive is safe, because one disk dies - they both die?
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Just a minute... let me see...
<WyZeGuY> this is the dilemma that people are in when they "need money to get a car, so that they can get a good job to get money". it's like, AAH!
<Hganavak> daftykins: If it were all installed on one drive, and that drive died - it wouldn't be any safer?
<usr13> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/using-internet-connection-sharing#1TC=windows-7
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: kind of, but i'd hope those people can plug a network cable in :D
<kazdax> okay my system is kinda slow
<kazdax> it says
<usr13> WyZeGuY: Sell your computers and buy a car
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: :'-( but i plugged it in lol
<kazdax> there is a red stop sign on my desktop taskbar
<WyZeGuY> usr13: i have a truck. it's just broken so i take the bus
<kazdax> it says Error:brokencount > 0
<usr13> WyZeGuY: See my PM
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: laptop -> router LAN port -> modem -> cable service, yes?
<WyZeGuY> just sold my motorcycle :-(
<smacktalk> what kind of motorcycle?
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: i did not follow that lol
<daftykins> that's off topic here.
<WyZeGuY> smacktalk: red 09 ninja 250r... i know sucky but i got it for gas milage 70mpg
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: true ok
<kazdax> any idea
<kazdax> the updater is taking all memory
<smacktalk> i'm trying to sell a little 883 harley...
<kazdax> and it disnt showing me anything
<kazdax> it just has its icon on the right panel
<usr13> WyZeGuY: See my PM
<kazdax> this isa unity windows
<k1l> kazdax: what did you do?
<kazdax> kll no idea
<kazdax> well i tried to restart the update manager
<daftykins> Hganavak: i don't follow your question
<kazdax> and i think it wa installing updates
<kazdax> somehow something went wrong
<kazdax> and now the updater is in the bhout showing me any dialog ackground doing its thing ..wit
<kazdax> or any window that i can see whats going on
<kazdax> the last time said..you wont be able to install applications on this system
<kazdax> till you fix it by doing suda apt-get install -f i think
<membrell_> hello guys
<membrell_> can you help me? its urgent
<k1l> kazdax: then do it
<daftykins> membrell_: not until you ask a question
<daskdt> why does onvert to nsf take so long for usb
<daskdt> 19min remain?
<bubbasaures> daskdt, How big is this usb?
<daskdt> 4gb
<membrell_> daftykins: ok:)
<Rhenium> is there a way to put updates in another place than /boot?
<membrell_> Is here anyone from the UK, or London?
<k1l> Rhenium: can you give more informations?
<bubbasaures> daskdt, Never had that long here.
<daftykins> membrell_: please ask an actual ubuntu support question
<k1l> membrell_: do you have an ubuntu issue?
<daskdt> i have a test  i need to take
<bazhang> !uk | membrell_
<ubottu> membrell_: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<daskdt> i need to burn this win iso
<Hganavak> daftykins: No problemo. What if I chuck another mechanical drive in it dedicated to Ubuntu? Would that work?
<daftykins> Hganavak: yip
<bubbasaures> jolly-hoe
<Hganavak> daftykins: High-ho, it's off to the store we go
<Rhenium> k1l: im having lots of problems with updates with my laptop my /boot is full so i cant update to a new version id's like the update to place the new files in /home or something if that is possible?
<bubbasaures> Rhenium, Clean the boot.
<k1l> Rhenium: only new kernels get into boot
<k1l> Rhenium: remove old kernel packages
<Rhenium> i cant remove old ones
<Rhenium> i get a strange error
<k1l> show in pastebin please
<Rhenium> yes boss
<Marasgeon> I want to ask if I write a paper in Libre and save it as docx format, will all my formations of the paper shown in ms word, correctly?
<tencendur> how do I get 14.04 with kde to only boot to console, and not all the way into X (kde)?
<k1l> !text | tencendur
<ubottu> tencendur: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<k1l> Marasgeon: most stuff will work
<tencendur> k1l: I've done that, even set "GRUB_TERMINAL=console". Still no joy... booting continues via kdm into kde. rcconf doesn't seen to work in 14.04 either.
<Rhenium> http://pastebin.com/zhAu3hmE
<k1l> tencendur: it should work with lightdm
<usr13> tencendur: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<k1l> and lightdm is standard even for kubuntu iirc
<usr13> tencendur: What is your end goal?
<Marasgeon> k1l: Number of pages for example or fonts?
<tencendur> k1l: no lightdm listed in "ps ax"
<k1l> Marasgeon: or alignment
<Marasgeon> K1l: thanks a lot! Good night everyone
<tencendur> usr13: I have video capture and transcoding scripts that don't need the overhead of X.
<k1l> tencendur: updated? since 12.10 its lightdm
<usr13> tencendur: What version of Ubuntu or Kbuntu do you have installed?
<tencendur> k1l: it's actually the kxtudio distro.
<tencendur> kxstudio
<Rhenium> k1l: here is the error http://pastebin.com/1XNtJs1L
<k1l> tencendur: well. other distros handle stuff differently. so better ask them
<tencendur> usr13: it's 14.04.
<bazhang> !alis | tencendur have a search
<ubottu> tencendur have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<usr13> tencendur: 32bit or 64?
<k1l> Rhenium: that sounds like a ram hardware issue
<tencendur> k1l: ok. i tried that before, and they made the same suggestions as here, but I agree that they're doing something different
<tencendur> usr13:  64bit
<usr13> tencendur: I suppose you could rename the lightdm script
<Rhenium> k1l: should i try doing this with only one memory plugged in or what?
<usr13> tencendur: sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm /etc/init/lightdm.bak
<tencendur> usr13: shouldn't the lightdm process persist after entering the GUI?
<k1l> Rhenium: restart and choose the memory test in grub
<usr13> tencendur: Yes, that is correct.  So you are using kdm?
<usr13> tencendur: Or....?
<talsino> buenas tardes
<Hganavak> daftykins: Thanks for your help btw. An real hero.
<usr13> tencendur: What ever it is, just rename it.
<usr13> tencendur: Or remove the executable bit.
<daftykins> Hganavak: no problemo
<tencendur> usr13: a lightdm script exists in init.d, but on lightdm process is running after GUI login. a kdm process exists though.
<tencendur> but on -> but no
<usr13> ls /etc/init.d/kdm*
<tencendur> /etc/X11/default-display-manager  =  /usr/bin/kdm
<tencendur> ls: cannot access /etc/init.d/kdm*: No such file or directory   ...that's why I'm so confused!
<usr13> tencendur: I don't know..
<daskdt> why is it so hard to make a bootable win iso usb on ubuntu
<daskdt> wtf
<nszceta> I feel that pain bro
<nszceta> I use Rufus on a Windows machine always
<daskdt> i have a ntfs usb and still wtf
<nszceta> or Windows VM
<daskdt> this is absurb
<nszceta> yes
<daskdt> absurd
<xangua> ! Language | daskdt
<ubottu> daskdt: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> daskdt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<usr13> tencendur: What is the name of the distro again?
<tencendur> usr13: kxstudio
<k1l> daskdt: and that is not an issue with ubuntu that windows doesnt like been put on usb form not windows
<usr13> tencendur: /join #kxstudio
<daskdt> Kil: ive never had an issue doing it on windows
<mackie> Got a simple question, I suspect, very n00b. I'm trying to learn the command line. I've found that ./executable can run executables, but how do I run an executable in another folder, say I'm in /home/mack and want to run /home/mack/games/goop/executable, and how do I do so such that it still seeks out all its little bits and pieces in its proper folder?
<astropirate> Hello friends
<daftykins> daskdt: as i asked earlier, are you going to be install windows 8.1 in *EFI* mode?
<tencendur> usr13:  thx, already there.
<daskdt> daftykins: whatever works
<astropirate> How does upstart actually stop a process? What signal does it send to the process to have it stop?
<daskdt> i dont care as long as i can boot from usb
<daskdt> winusb doesnt detect usb drives
<daskdt> so that tut is useless
<usr13> tencendur: See my PM
<daftykins> daskdt: so just extract the data from inside the ISO onto a 4GB FAT partition, EFI capable hardware will boot that just fine.
<daftykins> daskdt: like i told you earlier.
<daskdt> use native fs to open iso and drag and drop onto usb?
<daftykins> daskdt: what do you mean by "native FS"?
<daskdt> am i using ubuntu archive manager to drag and drop onto usb?
<daftykins> whatever will work to extract the ISO
<daftykins> extract it first, then copy
<Dondopa> Lol i had to install Ubuntu 14.04 because lame ass microshit windows forced me to update to windows 8.1, overheated my fan, freezed my screen,gives me a non functioning graphics driver and some other windows based nonsense
<mackie> Dondopa: I feel your pain!
<bazhang> no cursing here please Dondopa
<Dondopa> sorry
<daftykins> Dondopa: i can't even begin to suggest what's wrong with all those claims.
<daftykins> Dondopa: ubuntu support only in here though, thanks
<Dondopa> claims?
<mackie> Though Dondopa, are you familiar enough with the command line to give a n00b a hand with something?
<Dondopa> You insult me if you think I am making this up.
<mackie> 'Cause I know curse-all.
<daftykins> mackie: address the channel with a support question.
<bazhang> Dondopa, please take chit chat to the proper channel, #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> Dondopa: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat. please keep this channel clear for the users with technical issues. thanks
<mackie> Dafty: I did. Was it poorly phrased?
<Dondopa> Ok
<daftykins> mackie: you made the mistake of highlighting a single user, yes.
<daftykins> mackie: and you didn't ask a question yet.
<mackie> ... Wrong on both counts, so I'll reiterate.
<mackie> Got a simple question, I suspect, very n00b. I'm trying to learn the command line. I've found that ./executable can run executables, but how do I run an executable in another folder, say I'm in /home/mack and want to run /home/mack/games/goop/executable, and how do I do so such that it still seeks out all its little bits and pieces in its proper folder?
<k1l> mackie: just put the folders before the filename
<mackie> Odd. I guess I did it wrong, 'cause I thought that's what I did. How should it look?
#ubuntu 2015-11-16
<PMunch> Yes, the stick shows up nicely. I'm just unable to choose an iso
<syntroPi> what you mean unable to choose?
<k1l_> PMunch: what system is that?
<django_> i feel like its been progressively getting slower
<hijvvd> I'm wanted to remotely access my ubuntu desktop from work.  What would be a secure way to go about this?
<hijvvd> *wanting
<PMunch> I press the "other" button, find my iso but when I click open the dialog closes but no change is done in the program itself.
<PMunch> k1l_, What do you mean
<PMunch> This is Xubuntu 14.04
<syntroPi> PMunch, hmm what iso are you trying to choose? is it a debain or ubuntu?
<PMunch> Neither
<k1l_> PMunch: are you running a regular user? where is the iso located? is it a iso?
<PMunch> Does it matter?
<syntroPi> maybe it tries to look inside that iso to see if its compatible
<syntroPi> which iso is it?
<k1l_> dont know about other distros isos. or is it even windows?
<PMunch> k1l_, I'm running as regular user but I've also tried sudo, the iso is in my Downloads directory and it is an iso.
<ioria> yep, start-up disk is weird
<PMunch> syntroPi, it's Manjaro i3 version
<syntroPi> PMunch, iso is just an container format for disk images
<syntroPi> cd images rather
<PMunch> I just find it weird that it doesn't give any errors..
<ioria> PMunch, the iso is in Downlaods
<ioria> ?
<PMunch> ioria, yes
<syntroPi> PMunch, not sure if startup disk creator understands manjaro disks or what it looks for inside that isos
<syntroPi> maybe try using it with an ubuntu iso just to rule out its that?
<PMunch> Hmm, how would I go ahead and do it then? I'll download some random Ubuntu distro to check
<howudodat> PMunch: or you can try using tuxboot.  or unetbootin
<newuser> i find a nickname syslog, can anyone help me?
<ioria> PMunch, if you try to use it with mini.iso, ... same thing !
<ioria> PMunch, have you tried dd ?
<aurora_> Hi. I dont know if this is the right channel for this question, if its not please direct me right, but what do you people use ubuntu (linux) for?
<ioria> PMunch, with standard ubuntu-desktop it works
<syntroPi> PMunch, yeah either that or launch it from a terminal (usb-creator-gtk) to watch its output while you choose
<palm_premium> aurora_, that is a very broad question, one you might want to ask in #ubuntu-oftopic, this channel is for support questions.
<django_> i have an acer aspire M with ubuntu12.04
<django_> are there any tricks to make it faster
<aurora_> palm_premium, thank you ver much =)
<k1l_> aurora_: its a operating system and the use may vary from user to user. but in general: the same thing you use other OS like windows or osx for.
<aurora_> k1l_, thanks =)
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/clZZ6kon/
<PMunch> syntroPi, tried that, gave me nothing.
<PMunch> ioria, wouldn't I have to do something to make it bootable or whatnot?
<k1l_> django_: its not the ram. that is fine
<syntroPi> PMunch, i guess it just fails silently because it dont understand that iso contents
<k1l_> django_: see htop or top what is using your power
<django_> k1l_: what is htop or top
<howudodat> PMunch: startup disk creator gives me nothing but headaches...try http://tuxboot.org/
<ioria> PMunch, i'm used to cd in the iso dir, and then  dd  if=file.iso   of=/dev/sdX
<ioria> PMunch, with sudo
<syntroPi> PMunch, just be carefull to choose the correct device :P
<ioria> PMunch, right
<k1l_> ioria: if the iso is a hybrid iso, like the ubuntu ones :)
<ioria> k1l_ oh.... ok
<k1l_> django_: or use the system monitor
<django_> k1l_: to determine what?
<k1l_> django_: you said its slow. so look what is using your cpu power.
<MelRay> I just installed the roundcube package using apt-get. I'm not sure how to access the installer as it doesn't find it, and all the howto's I've read talk about making directories whereas the install automatically created the database. Anyone advise me how to access the installer from browser?
<syntroPi> MelRay, try #roundcube
<MelRay> You think the folks at roundcube will want to support installation NOT by their method?
<ioria> PMunch, seems dd should worh https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Burn_an_ISO_File
<ioria> *work
<sruli> when encrypting a file with encfs (or anything similar) should the file get slightly bigger?
<PMunch> ioria, hmm I guess. I managed to create a drive using unetbootin so I think I'm good. Just backing up my old system in case something goes wrong at the moment and then I'll try it out.
<aurora_> Is there a way now to get netflix running on ubuntu? Or they still dont support it?
<ioria> PMunch, ok, good luck mate
<tlt> aurora_, isn't it possible to just use their website?
<JO0st> aurora_: it should work in chrome, I don't have a netflix account myself to test it
<aurora_> tlt, i tryed it before but the vids dident play
<tlt> aurora_, chrome has flash embedded, so try that
<aurora_> JO0st, ah, okay. ill give it a try later on =) Thanks for the response =)
<aurora_> tlt, thanks =9
<PMunch> ioria, thanks. This is actually one of the reasons why I haven't switched earlier. Ubuntu is just so easy to get support for with lots of knowledgeable people ready to help. I do feel however that it is a bit too bloated for me and as I've swapped out a lot of the defaults and always find myself wanting newer packages than what's in the repos I feel it's time to switch.
<OerHeks> for DRM flash chrome indeed
<ioria> PMunch, ^_^
<genii> aurora_: As you're being directed here, and as I stated to you in #ubuntu-offtopic also, Windows things that use the browser to operate like Office365 and so on usually work in Linux if you use the Chrome browser
<OerHeks> !cookie | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> OerHeks, yuppy
<aurora_> genii,  thanks
<syntroPi> aurora_, i would recommend chromium-browser together with pepperflashplugin-nonfree (if you really want flash, it has many security problems)
<syntroPi> though the chrome(ium) versions are sandboxed so it may be a bit more secure than firefox + flash
<ubuntunewbie> can anyone help me troubleshoot a mdadm array not loading at boot (ubuntu 15 server). mdadm --assemble --scan recreates it manually. i have done mdadm -Es >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf but it still doesnt work and i do not see any errors. it is as if it simply doesnt try to assemble it.
<ubuntunewbie> i have found about 100 guides but they are all dated. i have truid removing everything but ARRAY /dev/md0 and the guid as well
<aurora_> syntroPi, sweet, thanks
<tlt> don't forget chrome when/if that fails, aurora_
<OnkelTem> X consumes about 400Mb of RAM. Is it normal?
<Ben64> sure
<OnkelTem> But how it uses it? Isn't that too much for just nothing? It doesn't count plasma-desktop for example which takes only 140MB
<syntroPi> Xorg uses 27 MB on my box
<OnkelTem> syntroPi: you probably run black/fluxbox or something?
<Ben64> for nothing? you realize x is the gui
<syntroPi> well it alway depend how you count ram usage ofc
<sruli> when encrypting a file with encfs (or anything similar) should the file get slightly bigger?
<OnkelTem> Ben64: you mean the whole KDE thing is counted there in those 400MB?
<SCHAAP137> 179M here using MATE
<syntroPi> OnkelTem, how do you check for ram usage?
<OnkelTem> syntroPi: I see on the resident part in htop/top
<OnkelTem> look at*
<Ben64> is something not working?
<tlt> sruli, yeah all files 'grow' to 12kb, or so, it seems, with encfs. If they're smaller than 12kb
<tlt> so it's blocks of 12kb, kind of like clusters, it might seem
<OnkelTem> Ben64: I try to save some RAM for other processes
<Ben64> how much ram do you have
<OnkelTem> 16GB
<Ben64> then don't worry
<kostkon> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<tlt> sruli, and with encryption it's natural that they either get bigger or smaller yes, due to encryption and compressibility, whichever applies heaviest
<OnkelTem> Ben64: actually, I worry more about Chrome. Where the hell it wastes my RAM? :)
<syntroPi> OnkelTem, on Gnome shell i get about 67 MB for that, but hey if you got 16GB dont worry about that i think it may be normal for KDE on Xorg
<OnkelTem> Only starting it up blows away about 1,5GB
<k1l_> OnkelTem: waisted ram is ram that is not used
<tlt> sruli, a 200mb text file might shrink, if you're using an encryption tool with compression, but a non compressive file might end up bigger than its original, it varies.
<k1l_> OnkelTem: its like having a 16 floor house but only living in 4 floors.
<OnkelTem> Folks, I wouldn't worry about no reason. I've got a job (maybe) and have installed wokring stuff. And took so much that I left w/o any RAM for even Eclipse
<OnkelTem> without a reason*
<k1l_> OnkelTem: "free -m" in a pastebin?
<OnkelTem> k1l_: let me start that stuff first
<k1l_> OnkelTem: actually, ram usage is split into "real usage" and some buffers and caches. and that caches and buffers can be easily made free if another program needs "real usage". so it does look full, but it isnt
<OnkelTem> k1l_: actually I know that, but thanks :)
<Delta706> Can someone suggest a channel dealing with security issues? I have a security problem I want to solve
<tlt> Delta706, ##security
<syntroPi> OnkelTem, you even can flush caches like "echo X > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" and X be 1 2 or 3. but i think its done automatically anyway by the kernel
<prp-e> Hi, I have composed a song in tuxguitar and now I want to add information about song, but unlike guitar pro, tux guitar didn't ask me at start. What can I do? (I know here's not the right place, but it's the best place I could ask).
<aurora_> is there a way to see if i broken my ubuntu? when i tried to fix with making office365 work with thunderbird
<syntroPi> oO
<aurora_> ..or fix the touchpad from stop working after suspend
<aurora_> did a lot of stuff that i really dident understand fully :/
<OnkelTem> aurora_: my condolences. Sometimes things become complicated if you act by a guess
<letuschat29_> Hello there
<aurora_> OnkelTem, should I reinstall everything? it seems to be working ...
<OnkelTem> but hopefully Linux can be fully "traced". Every action can be explained. It's not a blackbox like Windows or (my pain) - Eclipse
<OnkelTem> aurora_: no need, just split disaster into pieces and resolve each separately
<letuschat29_> aurora
<letuschat29_> what happened with your lovely Tux?
<aurora_> OnkelTem, thanks. ill do that
<OnkelTem> aurora_: so why do you think you've broken it?
<tesla> yep. you can install it but you can't run it?
<letuschat29_> is anybody from Colombia Here
<letuschat29_> ??
<aurora_> OnkelTem, because i did stuff i dont know much about. not sure tho. but the sites i read it on seemed to be legit
<k1l_> aurora_: what is your issue? you dont know if you broke your system? does it work or is it broken?
<k1l_> aurora_: to me it sounds like you try to fix something that is not broken at all
<aurora_> it works, i tried this for example: http://www.techportal.co.za/linux/315-laptop-touchpad-not-working-in-ubuntu
<k1l_> aurora_: did it help?
<letuschat29_> sudo init 0
<letuschat29_> jajajaj
<k1l_> aurora_: its dated to 2010, so that is 5 years old already. a lot changed since then.
<aurora_> k1l_,  atm the touchpad dont come back online after suspend. have an extra mouse installed.  i read that i can change computer to hibernate instead but that seems to be a workaround more then a fix.
<letuschat29_> it's a big deal
<aurora_> k1l_, no, still same after that.
<k1l_> letuschat29_: stop that.
<letuschat29_> ok
<letuschat29_> sorry
<letuschat29_> i was just kidding
<aurora_> seemed like nothing happened when i ran that command
<k1l_> aurora_: there are issues with resume for some hardware if the hardware is not ready when the driver wants to start it. so best is to look out for the exact hardware used and if there is a known fix
<OnkelTem> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/c8C3AgQE
<aurora_> any tips on where i can read more about? i have a asus f302l laptop
<k1l_> OnkelTem: so took you so long to full your ram now :) but there is still 3 gb free ;p
<OnkelTem> k1l_: yes :) It is a set of docker images - solr, postgis, mysql - very heavy stuff
<OnkelTem> k1l_: btw, seems that htop doesn't print that 3GB value anywhere
<OnkelTem> because it counts buffers always
<pukapy> Roses are blue;Violets are red;if u ever let me;well i post on youtube
<lettuce45> what have you done to the kernel? sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-4.2.0-16-generic takes just miliseconds instead of 20 seconds to get rid of outdated images
<rco> I'm trying to set up DNS caching as a local service on ubuntu server 14.04. Is there a most popular option? NSCD looked to be the simplest choice but I've heard awful things about its reliability.
<spartan2276> I'm having a tough time installing Ubuntu-Gmone 15.10 on RAID 0 Drive as it keeps hanging on creating /boot take a look at the image https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2E21JweMDPNGIyOXBjdmtZMDg/view
<frite> is it problematic to abort a build? like for opencv?
<bivo> isthere a legit repo for qtadb?
<frite> or will a rebuild just overwriter
<spartan2276> yes I posted this also on ubuntu-gnome but no one has answered
<howudodat> frite: in general building from source just overwrites.  you can also do a make clean to remove any intermediate files from the build
<x_> hello i need help
<x_> anyone?
<x_> anyone there? i need help urgent please
<aurora_> thanks for all the help. much appreciated =) cya later =)
<bekks> !ask | x_
<ubottu> x_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<howudodat> bivo: looks like you just download from their site
<Jazzy_J> x_, State the nature of your problem.
<x_> i had windows 8 installed and windows 10 parallely. boot loader as installed in windows 8. after formatting windows 8 i installed ubuntu on that partition . now im not able to see the os selection at the start of computer. how do i go to windows 10 ? please help
<x_>  i had windows 8 installed and windows 10 parallely. boot loader as installed in windows 8. after formatting windows 8 i installed ubuntu on that partition . now im not able to see the os selection at the start of computer. how do i go to windows 10 ? please help
<k1l_> x_: "sudo parted -l"  into a pastebin please
<x_> kil can you ive me steps
<jil> hi
<x_> okay kil sending
<k1l_> x_: run that command in terminal and copy the output to paste.ubuntu.com then click on send, and give the new url here
<jil> my syslog is full of the following warning.  /usr/sbin/irqbalance: WARNING, didn't collect load info for all cpus, balancing is broken
<jil> what can I do
<jil> ? tryed upgrading.
<livtyler> does anyone have experience with samba as PDC?
<bekks> livtyler: I bet people do - but how does that solve your actuall issue?
<x_> http://pastebin.com/FTeC2FRx
<x_> kil >> here http://pastebin.com/FTeC2FRx
<jil> It's been like that for several  week
<livtyler> bekks: well, I need to know if samba last release still interfaces with LDAP or not
<k1l_> x_: are you sure ubuntu is installed there?
<bekks> livtyler: Sure, why would that have changed?
<x_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13302697/
<x_> yes i am using ubuntu
<livtyler> bekks: I think kerberos was replacing it
<x_> 3 partitions : data, windows X, ubuntu
<k1l_> x_: did you install ubuntu on ext2?
<x_> ext4 i guess
<livtyler> bekks: I need to have an Active Directory based in Samba for Friday night, is it complicated?
<k1l_> x_: no ext4 there
<k1l_> x_: can you pastebin a "mount" please?
<x_> okay
<bekks> livtyler: If you've never done it before - yes.
<x_> what do i type in terminal> "mount"?
<livtyler> livtyler: what's the most difficult part to configure?
<x_> kil can you message in private chat?
<k1l_> x_: yes
<x_> kil >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13302759/
<howudodat> jil: are you running in a VM?
<x_> kil : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13302759/
<jil> howudodat: OpenVZ I think
<jil> I have an old kernel, although my packages are up to date
<bekks> jil: Only the version number seems to be quite old, but that doesnt tell you anything about which patches are contained.
<howudodat> jil: I believe openvz recommends to disable irqbalance
<jil> kernel 2.6.32 but  jeessie rep.
<jil> ok howudodat disable irqbalance ?
<bekks> jessie repo?
<jil> yes bekks
<bekks> Thats not an Ubuntu server, isnt it?
<x_>  i had windows 8 installed and windows 10 parallely. boot loader as installed in windows 8. after formatting windows 8 i installed ubuntu on that partition . now im not able to see the os selection at the start of computer. how do i go to windows 10 ? please help
<x_>  i had windows 8 installed and windows 10 parallely. boot loader as installed in windows 8. after formatting windows 8 i installed ubuntu on that partition . now im not able to see the os selection at the start of computer. how do i go to windows 10 ? please help
<howudodat> jil: sudo update-rc irqbalance disable
<x_>  i had windows 8 installed and windows 10 parallely. boot loader as installed in windows 8. after formatting windows 8 i installed ubuntu on that partition . now im not able to see the os selection at the start of computer. how do i go to windows 10 ? please help
<genii> howudodat: I believe you want update-rc.d and not just update-rc
<x_>  i had windows 8 installed and windows 10 parallely. boot loader as installed in windows 8. after formatting windows 8 i installed ubuntu on that partition . now im not able to see the os selection at the start of computer. how do i go to windows 10 ? please help
<howudodat> genii: jil: correct...sorry
<k1l_> x_: dont spam in here
<k1l_> x_: run a "sudo update-grub"
<nepraX> hello everyone, I am running photorec on a drive, and its output is so far a single .mpg file, that gets larger every second (currently 80gb!) is there a way to decompose this file, which obviously contains other files?
<SeriouslyLaugh> x_ if you aren't given an option to select an OS when booting, you may need to reinstall grub altogether.
<SeriouslyLaugh> x_ http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<x_> kil http://paste.ubuntu.com/13302861/
<SeriouslyLaugh> nepraX http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/mpegdemux.1.html
<howudodat> How can I figure out why nvidia-346 depends on nvidia-352?  or is there a different channel to ask in (other than #nvidia)
<jil> yes its debian
<bekks> jil: And this not the Debian support ;)
<nigSwan> I used to have a boyfriend named "ubuntu" once
<nigSwan> he used to "play the bongos" on my ass
<jil> thx howudodat genii
<nepraX> SeriouslyLaugh, but would this command work with my file, considering it is not an authentic mpg file, but rather one that is so big because of all sorts of files stuffed in it by photorec?
<ubuntunewbie> can anyone assist me with resolving an issue with mdadm not assembling arrays automatically at boot on 15.10 ?
<ash_work> how do you bind a process to loopback? (I'm happy for someone to just point me to general documentation on binding)
<ash_work> maybe I misspoke
<howudodat> nepraX: I believe this is how photorec works...you need to allow the process to continue to completion, iirc.  It's been ages since I have used it though.
<ash_work> my editor is listening on ipv6 ... I'm trying to get it to listen on ipv4... someone in ##networking was telling me that I might be able to "explicity bind to 0.0.0.0 or an available ipv4 interface" but I don't know where to begin with that
<Chaser_> ash_work: I don't think there is a way to bind a process to ipv4 with out doing it at socket level. May be your editor (?) has some option to disable ipv6. If not you can prevent getting ipv6 address by editing /etc/gai.conf and uncomment the line which says "precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100
<RonWhoCares> What program should I use to record audio
<nepraX> howudodat, yes, it creates oversized files, too, along with regularly recovered ones
<fusa24> is there a limit for hard drives for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> fusa24: What do you mean?
<genii> fusa24: Whatever the limit of your hardware is
<fusa24> I have 7 hard drvies installed, trying to install 1 more, but I cant get ubuntu to boot
<KDG-mac> ubuntu is best ! :D hello all here
<genii> fusa24: Your power supply may not have enough juice
<tonyyarusso> fusa24: That sounds like either a limitation in basic hardware stuff like power as genii mentioned, or maybe a BIOS thing, not an OS thing.
<fusa24> I get into the command line at the beginning of boot
<KDG-mac> on ubuntu?
<fusa24> trying to find the errors in logs
<jpds_> fusa24: Have you checked your power usage and what your PSU does?
<jdangle> Hey guys I have a server, no changes, we just rebooted (ubuntu 12.04). It boots instantly into a black screen (and pings) but ssh never seems to come up. I can select the recovery kernel, and drop into read only shell, everything is there/fine with grub.. I tried quiet splash nomodeset etc.. what am I missing :)
<genii> fusa24: It's possible you re-ordered the boot sequence by adding the last one, so that it tries to boot a different drive than it was before
<fusa24> I checked BIOS, the new hdd was the last listed
<knuto> how can i create a pattern for directories that are one level above? say i'm in /dir/server/ and i want to match /dir/src/? i need to modify this glob: '!{app.js,{src,common,lib}/**}'  but eg. '!{app.js,../{src,common,lib}/**}' doesnt work
<MonkeyDust> knuto  sounds more for #bash
<knuto> monkeydust: ok thanks
<KDG-mac> MonkeyDust: so bash got a channel?
<MonkeyDust> KDG-mac  yes, simply type /j #bash
<KDG-mac> cool :)
<KDG-mac> this channel only for support talks?
<genii> KDG-mac: Tha is correct
<KDG-mac> aw
<KDG-mac> does ubuntu got a free chat room?
<genii> KDG-mac: There is this channel for support issues, and #ubuntu-offtopic for more casual conversation
<DzAirmaX> hi everybody
<KDG-mac> oki thx
<KDG-mac> bye then
<DzAirmaX> someone knows how to make some temporary space on the hdd for doing a release upgrade ?
<KDG-mac> thx MonkeyDust genii
<genii> DzAirmaX: Much depends on how the drive is currently partitioned, and if there is another drive in the computer with partitions which could be used temporarily
<DzAirmaX> genii : Can I use a second drive for making the upgrade ?
<fusa24> jpds_ what is the best way to check the power usage of a computer, just checked what the PSU is, its 500W, so might be the issue
<ash_work> Chaser_: alas, it still bound to tcp6
<ash_work> Chaser_: but thanks for the suggestion
<genii> DzAirmaX: You can do something like copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/ on the drive with limited space onto a directory on a larger drive, then bind-mount /var/cache/apt to that other directory. Also you clean up unneeded kernels in the /boot directory
<nuno_nunes> hi goodnight
<nuno_nunes> :)
<DzAirmaX> genii : I cleaned them already but I am really limit, I need 300 megs more for finishing the upgrade
<genii> DzAirmaX: So it is specifically saying that /boot is full?
<DzAirmaX> not /boot just /
<DzAirmaX> I have 735 Mb for making the update, apparently I need 350 Mb more ...
<blb2919> DzAirmaX: get some space by 'sudo apt-get clean'
<DzAirmaX> yup
<blb2919> DzairmaX: purge all kernels except the current one
<k1l_> DzAirmaX: did you run some "apt-get autoremove"?
<eightiesk> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blb2919> DzAirmaX: https://github.com/dustinkirkland/bikeshed/blob/master/purge-old-kernels
<eightiesk> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<eightiesk> !!virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<blb2919> eightiesk: stop that
<teward> eightiesk: do you need help?  If not, please either query the bot in PM, or use #ubuntu-bots
<DzAirmaX> I used this tutorial : http://askubuntu.com/questions/5980/how-do-i-free-up-disk-space
<ash_work> Chaser_: so, the only way an application could explicitly listen on a particular IP is if the application itself had a setting for that (or if you do some fancy socket stuff?)
<ash_work> Chaser_: I tried uncommenting that line, but IPv6 still turned up with a `netstat -tupln`
<k1l_> DzAirmaX: what is "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<k1l_> DzAirmaX: and how much is the disk space at all?
<blb2919> DzAirmaX: in your home dir do 'du -sh * | sort -h' and check what takes space (if your home and root partitions are on the same drive of course)
<DzAirmaX> blb2919 : usr , lib and var
<DzAirmaX> k1l_ : 2.4 Gb
<DzAirmaX> small small xD
<k1l_> DzAirmaX: too small
<howudodat> ash_work: it depends on what you are trying to do.  in general an application has to bind() to an interface and port.  Although that can be wildcarded.  That is something that cannot be changed or influenced externally.
<ash_work> howudodat: hmm... I really don't know where to even look for advice on this then
<DzAirmaX> k1l_ : first I wanted to change the sixe of the /boot partition but it looks like too much work (GPT)
<howudodat> ash_work: however you can use ncat to help out a bit.  for example I use ncat to forward from one machine to another, the command looks like: ncat -l ipaddress port -c ncat ip address port
<ash_work> howudodat: hmm... I think the address is ::::9000
<DzAirmaX> k1l_ : now I am thinking to use ramdisk or another partition like genii said for bind the /var/vache/apt
<k1l_> <k1l_> DzAirmaX: what is "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<howudodat> ash_work: for example ncat 1.1.1.1 25 -c ncat 2.2.2.2 1025  ncat will listen on interface 1.1.1.1 port 25 and any connections that come in will be forwarded to ip 2.2.2.2 on port 1025.
<DzAirmaX> k1l_ : my kernel installed manually ...
<howudodat> ash_work: give me a sec to see if I can craft a similar one for you
<DzAirmaX> k1l_ : I have so much space I am installing them by hand
<k1l_> DzAirmaX: …
<DzAirmaX> less*
<DzAirmaX> not much sorry
<ash_work> howudodat: so in my case: ncat -l :::: 9000 -c ncat 0.0.0.0 9000 ?
<DzAirmaX> ./purge-kernel.sh =>> No kernels are eligible for removal
<Exagone313> Hi, I can not anymore use screen, it always says Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check. What do I do?Thanks for your help.
<howudodat> ash_work:  no.  the first part is your "helper".  so:  ncat -l 127.0.0.1 9000  will make ncat listen on localhost port 9000.  you can just do ncat -l 9000 if you want it to listen on all interfaces.  but make sure you dont have anything listening ipv4 port 9000
<blb2919> DzAirmax: you start it with the --keep=1 right?
<ash_work> howudodat: ok
<DzAirmaX> blb2919 : nope ...
<howudodat> ash_work: I think what you want is ncat -4 -l 9000 -c ncat -6 localhost 9000
<ash_work> howudodat: can I get ncat using apt-get?
<DzAirmaX> blb2919 : I got only 1 kernel on this machine
<blb2919> well then it won't help
<mgolisch> Exagone313: did you change users?
<howudodat> ash_work: good question, I am not sure the package for ncat, it's already on my system
<Exagone313> mgolisch: what do you mean?
<mgolisch> Exagone313: like you sued to root or something
 * ash_work is depressed
<Exagone313> the problem is '1' is pwned bny the wrong user
<Exagone313> owned*
<blb2919> DzAirmaX: you may also remove all *.gz in the /var/log
<Exagone313> idk why it uses 1 and not 4 the good one
<howudodat> ash_work: try package netcat
<Exagone313> you know what? i just change the owner and it works fine
<ash_work> howudodat: it was nmap
<Exagone313> i'll do it next time
<DzAirmaX> blb2919 : done, where you I try to grind 200 mmb more ?
<ash_work> howudodat: Ncat: Got more than one port specification: 9000 localhost 9000. QUITTING.
<blb2919> DzAirmaX: du -sh ~/*
<howudodat> ash_work: I just tested this and it works (sorry forgot the quotes).  ncat -4 -l 9999 -c "ncat -6 localhost 9999"
<DzAirmaX> blb2919 : The upgrade has aborted. The upgrade needs a total of 923 M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 433 M of disk
<k1l_> DzAirmaX: why do you want to keep this 2,4GB system?  that will make problems on next update anyway. make it a proper setup
<Codmadnesspro> I can't find a working fix for the error "update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
<Codmadnesspro> " when running "sudo update-rc.d ts3 defaults"
<DzAirmaX> k1l_ : yeah you are right
<sruli> how do i disable guest login in GDM (gnome ubuntu 15.10)
<allegorical> i'm having trouble to install canon mp250 drivers on my lubuntu system (ubuntu 15.04). i have downloaded from http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100236101.html and ran the ./install.sh but still nothing.... any ideas? i noticed that this driver lists "ubuntu 10.04", does this make a difference?
<ash_work> howudodat: so the ncat command seems to be running
<ash_work> howudodat: but I still get tcp6       0      0 :::9000                 :::*                    LISTEN      26950/atom --type=r
<howudodat> ash_work...yes the original program needs to listen somehwere.  all ncat is doing is bridging a IP4 connection for you over to the editor's existing ip6 connection
<ash_work> howudodat: oh right
<ash_work> okay
<ash_work> howudodat: well xdebug still says I: Remote address found, connecting to 172.17.0.1:9000. E: Time-out connecting to client. :-(
<ash_work> howudodat:  I don't know what to try now :\
<howudodat> ash_work: pastebin sudo netstat -anp for me
<howudodat> ash_work: are you trying to run atom-live-server?
<ash_work> howudodat: no
<ash_work> howudodat: I just have php-debug installed (on atom)
<ash_work> I'm running xdebug on a docker container
<allegorical> arg this thing seems to need libtiff4
<ash_work> howudodat: http://hastebin.com/mijokutozi.hs
<howudodat> ash_work:  your ncat client is listening on port 9999, that needs to be 9000.
<howudodat> ash_work: I was testing port 9999
<ash_work> howudodat: oh
<allegorical> seems to work now, thanks
<howudodat> ash_work: ncat -4 -l 9000 -c "ncat -6 localhost 9000"
<ash_work> howudodat: I don't get it; it threw an error, to which I clicked on and it showed a gist of the error with a comment requesting that person close other processes using ::::9000 ... which says to me people expect it to use IPv6 despite xdebugs incompatibility. I assume this is handled somehow, but now I am just shooting in the dark
<howudodat> ash_work: sysctl net.ipv6.bindv6only returns what?
<ash_work> net.ipv6.bindv6only = 0
<araph> hello everyone, I am trying to install ubuntu on hdd, and the remaining free space becomes shown 'unusable' when I create its partition. this will be the third system on the drive, plus the swap space partition. I know that max. 4 primary partitions are allowed, but I also tried to create the OS partition as 'logical' yet it didnt solve the problem.
<Gnjurac> how to shutdown in 50 mins shutdown -h +m50 dosent work
<howudodat> ash_work: ok, that's correct.  I need to take a step back on your problem.  tell me the original symptom
<Chaser> Gnjurac: +50 (with out m)
<Gnjurac> it istant shutdowns on fedora
<frostschutz> araph, what does it look like in `sudo parted /dev/disk unit s print free`, can you put it in a pastebin?
<ash_work> howudodat: I don't think you can help me honestly :{ xdebug is not working with atom and docker; xdebug log gives: I: Remote address found, connecting to 172.17.0.1:9000. E: Time-out connecting to client. :-(  `netstat -tupln` shows atom listening on ::::9000 .... :: shrug ::
<k1l_> Gnjurac: this is not #fedora :)
<Gnjurac> fedora no replay
<Gnjurac> i have to beg other palces
<k1l_> Gnjurac: then ask in ##linux
<araph> frostschutz, I think (I hope) I solved it. I deleted the swap space, and then tried again to partition. this time the unallocated space remained as free space.
<Gnjurac> i am
<Gnjurac> haahah
<Gnjurac> on all palces
<howudodat> ash_work: if you do telnet 172.17.0.1 9000 what happens?  what happens if you do telnet localhost 9000 ?
<ash_work> howudodat: from the local host?
<ash_work> ernenar p
<araph> frostschutz, I have another problem with swap space on another machine. I must have overlooked that it reverted to 'unknown' space while installing my system, and now there is no swap space on the drive. could I just start run an installer usb, and assign the referred space as 'swap area' now, or would this break existing systems on the hdd?
<ash_work> howudodat: sorry
<ash_work> howudodat: I mean from the container, right?
#ubuntu 2015-11-17
<ash_work> howudodat: also, should I stop ncat before telnetting?
<howudodat> yes kill ncat
<howudodat> ash_work: try from both
<ash_work> howudodat: on the local machine the connection was refused
<ash_work> howudodat: still trying on the container
<ash_work> howudodat: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<frostschutz> araph, you should be able to do this from the running system. was it regular swap or encrypted?
<howudodat> ash_work: you might need to add a -6 flag to your telnet-->telnet -6 localhost 9000, telnet -6 172.17.0.1 9000
<araph> frostschutz, it was regular swap. I'd assigned it during OS installation, but then I think I had to change something in partitioning, and there the area lost its 'swap' quality
<ash_work> howudodat: telnet: could not resolve 172.17.0.1/9000: Address family for hostname not supported
<howudodat> ash_work:your computer's ip address is what?  and that is where you run atom?  outside of a docker container?
<ash_work> howudodat: yeah, atom is running outside the container
<ash_work> howudodat: I've allocated the IP as per: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30668090/how-can-i-debug-my-docker-container-with-phpstorm
<ash_work> howudodat: even though I'm not using PHPStorm
<howudodat> ash_work:can you pastebin your xdebug.ini?
<ash_work> howudodat: I don't have one. o.O;
<ash_work> xdebug.so is there though
<frostschutz> araph, check your /etc/fstab, see if it has an fstab entry. apart from that it's just a matter of mkswap /dev/partition, swapon /dev/partition, blkid /dev/partition, and adding a swap entry for that UUID to fstab. you can find examples for this online or on any other machine that is using swap
<ash_work> howudodat: whose path is given for zend_extension= in php.ini
<frostschutz> araph, make 140% sure that you're using the correct partition though or you will lose your data ;)
<ash_work> howudodat: and xdebug shows up in phpinfo()
<howudodat> ash_work: it seems that there is something not quite configured right with your xdebug.  Sadly I dont use it.  The stack overflow article gives some insight on what the problem might be.  and based upon the telnet tests I concur.  it seems that xdebug doesn't quite know how to get out of the container to connect to your editor on port 9000
<araph> frostschutz, it shows a swap entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13305011/
<livefree> hello
<araph> does it mean there exists a swap space?
<ash_work> howudodat: any ideas to discern where xdebug is hitting a wall?
<howudodat> ash_work: I would take the question to xdebug mailing list, or post on stackoverflow which is much more tailored to programming questions
<ash_work> howudodat: okay; thanks for helping me out
<frostschutz> araph, so it is encrypted swap after all... and the swap entry in /etc/crypttab?
<_habnabit> on 14.04, i think i'm running upstart as init with some systemd stuff going on as well. is there a command that sets up a user session, which includes cgroups and such? previously i was doing `chpst -u someuser somecommand ...` but that isn't initializing cgroups
<howudodat> ash_work: sorry I couldn't get you going
<ash_work> howudodat: I was hoping this was a matter of employing a tracing mechanism or something that would let me figure out where xdebug is failing, but alas, I am not so fortunate; either way, I really appreciate your help
<araph> frostschutz, it's like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13305242/
<frostschutz> araph, is that lubuntu?
<livefree> greetings
<araph> frostschutz, no, ubuntu
<frostschutz> araph, doesn't work this way in any case
<frenckhyx> Isn't ubuntu a terrorist tool.
<nicomachus> gtfo
<araph> frostschutz, do you mean I cannot assign the swap area in the space where it formerly was?
<frostschutz> araph, not sure if this works for ubuntu as well but you need something like this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Swap_encryption#UUID_and_LABEL
<k1l_> frenckhyx: troll somewhere else please.
<frostschutz> araph, or use unencrypted swap, or luks encrypted swap that asks for a passphrase, or whatever
<araph> frostschutz, I dont mind using unencrypted swap. but there appears no swap space in my partition table of hdd now. could I create an unencrypted one without breaking anything, like you mentioned above?
<frostschutz> araph, unencrypted swap will break your encryption (if you're using luks or ecryptfs as in encrypted /home/user/.Private dir)
<ffta> Hi all, why "xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto --primary" don't work
<frostschutz> araph, for unencrypted swap as I said earlier, just mkswap the partition and so on and so forth (comment out the crypttab entry)
<araph> frostschutz, so the solution you mentioned 'mkswap /dev/partition, swapon /dev/partition, blkid /dev/partition, and adding a swap entry for that UUID to fstab', would it work in my case, with the encrypted swap?
<araph> without hazards?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Anyone know the recommended way of installing "pastebinit"? Software Center or terminal?
<frenckhyx> k1l_: what
<genii> VictoriaXOXO: Either
<VictoriaXOXO> genii: I get the same version no matter what?
<genii> VictoriaXOXO: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit    etc... yes, same version
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: the software center or other GUI uses the same commands in the background.
<genii> VictoriaXOXO: The underlying system will install whatever the latest version in the repos is no matter what way you install it
<VictoriaXOXO> genii: k1l_: Awesome! :D
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: but we supporters like terminal commands since we get the errormessages there and you can easily paste them and show them to us.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Yeah, I know. How do I do that pipe symbol in terminal? That long l looking thing.
<danmulvey> | ?
<VictoriaXOXO> Yes, that one.
<danmulvey> shift & \
<k1l_> depends on your keyboard layout
<genii> VictoriaXOXO: Also since many helpers are in different *buntu channels like #kubuntu #lubuntu #xubuntu, the command-line way is the same no matter what desktop environment is being used
<danmulvey> should be above the enter key
<VictoriaXOXO> en-US.
<VictoriaXOXO> genii: Makes sense.
<VictoriaXOXO> Test: |
<VictoriaXOXO> Got it! :D
<VictoriaXOXO> The Super Mario brothers sure love their |s.
<danmulvey> that reminds me actually, how often should i be running sudo apt-get upgrade/update ?
<cdk> has anybody set up a vnc or something of this type to access thier computrer from ther android phone
<araph> frostschutz, but doesn't the entry in fstab refer to swap area? does it not mean that I have one?
<danmulvey> cdk: i've messed around with it a bit
<cdk> have you had any sucess?
<danmulvey> cdk: its been a minute since i used it, but yeah it seemed to work well. i just haven't had much reason to use it that much
<cdk> what service do you use?
<danmulvey> cdk: i used dyndns.org to make things a little easier connectng, trying to find the app i used right now though
<danmulvey> cdk: gimme a second to grab my phone and see what i have installed
<ubuntunewbie> can anyone help me with a mdadm issue. i have a non boot md0 that i setup after installing ubuntu15.10 for the life of me i cannot get it to assemble during boot. i can assemble manually after boot. i try checking dmesg and see nothing about it, i think mdadm is not running at boot/attempting at boot
<danmulvey> cdk: have you tried anything yet or just looking for recommendations?
<cdk> tried x11vnc but no luck and tried remina or somtehthing like that but no luck and seeking help
<danmulvey> ive got androidVNC installed on my phone, ive heard good things about pocketCloud though. supposed to be pretty easy to se
<danmulvey> s/se/use/
<danmulvey> cdk: anything specifically giving you trouble though?
<cdk> the remina one only connects to a vnc server not host and i am unable to figure out the x11vnc
<danmulvey> what are you running on the computer youre trying to connect to?
<cdk> i was trying to setup my linux computer so that i can acess it from my phone and control it from the phone
<danmulvey> so you should be running the vnc server from your computer
<danmulvey> i think vino is installed by default
<danmulvey> look for "desktop sharing" on your computer, that should give you the settngs youll need for your phone to connect
<ffta> why VGA default dis
<ffta> can't reset
<cdk> i treid to bring up desktop sharing but i cant find it it says that it is installed however i cant find it and it wont tell me where it is located at in the system
<danmulvey> did you try pulling it up through the unity dash/search?
<danmulvey> im blanking on what its called, by default its at the top of your list of applications on the left of your screen
<danmulvey> should be able to click on that icon and type in desktop sharing and it'll locate it for you
<danmulvey> what happens when you do that?
<araph> hello everyone, I ran badblocks on a drive for two passes already, and it gave no errors. yet I read that it would need to run a couple of days to reveal deeper errors. is it really necessary?
<ubuntunewbie> can anyone help me with a mdadm issue. i can assemble manually after boot with mdadm -As. i try checking dmesg and see nothing about it, i think mdadm is not running at boot/attempting at boot, is there an additional step other than /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf that needs to be setup to load the raid array? it seems that mdadm.conf is not being checked during boot and i am not sure where to start. no
<ubuntunewbie> errors are thrown but i believe that is because nothing is even trying to assemble /dev/md0
<greyscale> Does anyone else have experience with an intel/nvidia laptop having dogshit external 4k performance, but perfect internal 3.5k performance and perfect 1080p external performance over displayport?
<greyscale> It runs like a dog.. I get cursor flickering and everything.
<greyscale> Videos are a slideshow
<danmulvey> anyone have experience recovering data from drives that were set up in raid (striping) originally?
<cdk> danmulvey: it doesnt come up with it but when i look at it through the ubuntu software center it shows that it is installed but wont show where just that it is installed
<Canon> anyone here
<Canon> looking to reinstall dd on a ubuntu system
<k1l_> "reinstall"?
<Canon> clean install
<k1l_> Canon: what happend that you want to reinstall it?
<danmulvey> cdk: huh that's odd, give me a second to take a look at my setup and see if i can help
<Canon> just cant find where to get the deb file
<k1l_> Canon: what happend?
<danmulvey> cdk: open a terminal and type 'which vino-preferences' (without the quotes) and let me know what that says
<Canon> just wiped my server...
<k1l_> Canon: you usually dont just reinstall stuff. and dd is not a own package. its included into coreutils. so i hope you did not remove that
<cdk> kk just a sec
<k1l_> Canon: then better reinstall your server.
<cdk> heres thje output:::    /usr/bin/vino-preferences
<danmulvey> cdk: cool, try running 'vino-preferences &' and that should get you going
<danmulvey> cdk: that's the vnc server that comes with the default ubuntu install, should give you the info you need to connect with whatever viewer you have on the phone
<cdk> ok it opened now how do i set it up? and connect to it?
<danmulvey> cdk: youre gonna want to enable desktop sharing on there, then on the vnc viewer app on your phone you'll need to enter your ip address/login info for the computer
<cdk> do i check the automaticly configure UPnP router to open and forward ports?
<cdk> and what port does it default to?
<danmulvey> cdk: i believe i had mine set to auto, let me double check on that and the default port though. just a second
<truexfan81> is there any way to add transparency to the panel in unity?
<kostkon> truexfan81, unity-tweak might have that option
<truexfan81> kk
<danmulvey> cdk: i wanna say it's port 5900 but i'm trying to make sure right now
<cdk> danmulvey: ok
<Truffel> How can I view my network adapter settings and change them?
<k1l_> truexfan81: see in unity-tweak-tool
<cdk> danmulvey: i am also using "androidVNC" on my phone
<gzcwnk> truffel ifconfig at the comamnd line
<truexfan81> kostkon and k1l_ thanks
<k1l_> Truffel: what you mean exactly? is networkmanager enough?
<danmulvey> cdk: yeah looks like its 5900
<danmulvey> cdk: and i have the upnp config set to auto on mine
<Truffel> lets say I wanted to change what band my wifi card broadcast on and setting like that.
<danmulvey> cdk: give it a try and let me know if it works or if you get stuck anywhere along the way
<Gyom>  //mode $me +x
<nicomachus> fail
<cdk> ok so when i search my ip and get the public ip adress is that the one i should use?
<Truffel> ?
<k1l_> Truffel: you set that in the settings of your router.
<danmulvey> cdk: yeah that sounds right
<gzcwnk> truffel you change networks and taht changes the channel unless you are the access point?
<Canon> found and installed thanks
<danmulvey> cdk: you can also use something like dyndns.org to point to your ip address and make things a little easier to remember
<Truffel> sorry I meant the band that my wifi  adapter looks for, im pretty sure I can change that.
<k1l_> Truffel: it will scan for all bands.
<gzcwnk> truffel but u only do 2.4ghz?
<cdk> ok when trying to connect from m,y computer its stuck on saying establishing handshake please wait and then says connectoin timed out
<gzcwnk> cdk are you doing vnc over ssh?
<Truffel> yeah. I having trouble staying connected to my university wifi. It's only since my laptop has been running ubuntu.
<k1l_> Truffel: what line in "lsusb;lspci" contains your wifi?
<gzcwnk> truffel i odnt think that will help
<cdk> on the phone it doesnt specify whether it is ssl ssh or what it is
<Truffel> if I restart the laptop it fixes it for a while then it happens again
<k1l_> Truffel: sounds more like a driver issue
<gzcwnk> cdk you have vncclient?
<gzcwnk> and teh remote server is ubuntu?
<gzcwnk> I odnt use an android but i use vnc a lot
<danmulvey> cdk: you're trying to connect to your computer with your phone or from a different computer now?
<Truffel> K1I_ any idea on fixes other than getting a eternal usb adapter
<cdk> i as foir the website you gave me i dont want to pay for this se4rvice
<k1l_> Truffel: not if you dont give details
<danmulvey> cdk: they shouldhave a free service
<cdk> from my phone
<k1l_> <k1l_> Truffel: what line in "lsusb;lspci" contains your wifi?
<danmulvey> cdk: i think you just have to go to their website every once in a while to update it for the free service
<cdk> gzcwnk: i have ununtus desktop sharing set up and am using androidVNC app on my phone
<truexfan81> kostkon and k1l_ that worked nicely thanks again :D
<cdk> danmulvey: this is what it brought me to: http://dyn.com/dns/
<Truffel> 24?
<k1l_> Truffel: please show the line here
<cdk> gzcwnk: you have any ways of setting this up?
<danmulvey> cdk: ahh its been a while since ive used them, lemme poke around the site and see if they still have the service i was thinking of. sorry about that
<kitkat> Hi
<Truffel> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<gzcwnk> cdk so teh desktop has a dhcp ip address and it changes?
<cdk> danmulvey: thats ok
<gzcwnk> danmulvey they used to be free but now I think they charge, though you used to be able to get 30days renewable for free
<k1l_> Truffel: what is "lsb_release -d"?
<danmulvey> cdk: yeah looks like they discontinued the free service about a year ago unfortunately. i've been using a custom domain for a little while now so I haven't had a use for them, good to know now though so i can stop referring people there!
<danmulvey> gzcwnk: yeah thats what i used to use, the one where you just had to hit their site once a month to keep it going
<gzcwnk> yep, before that you didnt even have to do that....i used it
<Truffel> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Guest97901> Hello fellow ubuntu users. Im in desperate need of help and ive literally searched the internet with no prevail.
<Guest97901> How do i set a nickname ._. i havent used irc in a while.
<k1l_> Guest97901: /nick newnick
<danmulvey> Guest9790: /nick <nick>
<BlastRed> Thank you.
<BlastRed> Okay, so anyone pretty experienced with ubuntu? i need help with it.
<BlastRed> I dont want to ramble off and noone to understand
<danmulvey> cdk: ok so you have sharing enabled on your computer, and you have the vnc viewer app on your phone with the correct ip address etc plugged in, but when you try to connect it times out? just trying to make sure we're on the same page here
<cdk> gzcwnk: yes
<k1l_> Truffel: "uname -a"?
<cdk> danmulvey: yes that is what i have done
<danmulvey> cdk: is your phone on the same network as your computer? not sure if that would make a difference just curious
<cdk> danmulvey: is there a place that i can paste pohotos to?
<danmulvey> cdk: imgur.com
<Truffel> Linux turbuntu 3.19.0-31-generic #36~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 8 10:21:08 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cdk> danmulvey: and yes there on the same network.
<k1l_> Truffel: so that should work fine. with that newer kernel
<gzcwnk> cdk so you know the IP change or can it surprise you?
<BlastRed> um...
<BlastRed> :/
<danmulvey> gzcwnk: we're just trying to get him setup in general right now. having trouble connecting the phone to the computer
<cdk> gzcwnk: as far as i know it stays the same as everytime i check it it is the same
<Truffel> k1I_      how new is this kernel? like it seems to be working  fine today but i had not used the pc in a while because of the connection problems.
<BlastRed> My ubuntu computer is having a input/output error and i dont know how to fix it as im new to ubuntu...
<cdk> gzcwnk: here is how i have the desktop sharing configured. ::: http://imgur.com/UcnbZSd
<BlastRed> I've tried everything.
<BlastRed> This is my last resort :|
<BlastRed>  ; -;
<gzcwnk> hmm pity I odnt have a andoid phone  :/
<BlastRed> Noone has any idea on how to fix an input/output error on ubuntu?
<gzcwnk> blastred can you paste teh error?
<BlastRed> oh yeah sure
<gzcwnk> pastebin
<BlastRed> Theres a couple, ill leave a link in pastebin
<BlastRed> yeah
<cdk> gzcwnk: i can even do it through a webbrowser on my phone i just want he acesss.
<gzcwnk> cdk I'd suggest using vnc4server and then ssh tunnel vnc, I assume you can do ssh and a tunnel with andoird
<gzcwnk> cdk do you have an ssh app?
<BlastRed> Theres quite a bit, so wait off a while
<cdk> gzcwnk: i do now
<gzcwnk> balstred a i/o error could be a dead sisk, the fix then in obvious if costly
<gzcwnk> disk
<gzcwnk> cdk are u in front of your desktop?
<cdk> gzcwnk: wher do i get he vnc4server and yes im in front of my desktop thats what im on right now
<gzcwnk> cdk do a sudo su - to get to root and type apg-get -y install vnc4server
<gzcwnk> apt-get i mean
<cdk> then is there a graphical face for that?
<gzcwnk> open an xterm
<k1l_> dont su - on ubuntu. sudo -i works
<gzcwnk> probably but i odnt use it
<BlastRed> A couple of more minutes please
<gzcwnk> all my ubuntu desktops are down while i move teh gluster clsuter
<k1l_> BlastRed: i/o errors can come from a failing disk.
<gzcwnk> kil tahts what i suspect
<gzcwnk> or it could be something else
<BlastRed> Here it is:
<BlastRed> http://pastebin.com/2FTTY2nA
<cdk> ok i will try it thank you
<gzcwnk> blastred do a fdisk -l for me pls
<gzcwnk> cdk there are a few steps
<cdk> ok
<twigletzone> hi folks
<gzcwnk> so once you have vnc4server installed let me know
<BlastRed> ok
<gzcwnk> pastebin?
<sruli> does some one have a gnome ubuntu 15.10? i deleted my 01ifupdown file, would appreciate if someone can pastebin it
<cdk> ok its installed
<BlastRed> gzcwnk updated the pastebin with fdisk -l
<BlastRed> it doesnt do anything other than blank
<frenckhyx> BlastRed: wow
<twigletzone> anyone know if the standard 14.04.3 iso image is working OK? Trying to set up a bootable USB stick and the pendrivelinux utility gave me a lot of 'file is broken' errors
<sruli>  pendrivelinux fails many times
<frenckhyx> twigletzone: that's bad
<twigletzone> it got further than the last util i tried
<gzcwnk> blastred i said do a "fdisk -l"   do exactly that pls
<OerHeks> !info ifupdown
<ubottu> ifupdown (source: ifupdown): high level tools to configure network interfaces. In component main, is important. Version 0.7.54ubuntu1 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 245 kB
<BlastRed> oh i did
<twigletzone> any recommendations for a better way to make a bootable stick?
<OerHeks> sruli it is a program, reinstall it
<gzcwnk> oh...
<sruli> OerHeks: tnx
<gzcwnk> i cant see an output
<BlastRed> This is what happens :ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<gzcwnk> did it not return?
<BlastRed> There is no output. thats a problem
<frenckhyx> twigletzone: dd command
<twigletzone> I'm on windows at the moment :(
<EriC^^> twigletzone: did you checksum the iso?
<twigletzone> ErIC^^: yes
<gzcwnk> blastred tell me about this hardware you are on as it sounds like it has no disks
<EriC^^> twigletzone: try linux live usb creator
<cdk> gzcwnk: ok its installed
<frenckhyx> gzcwnk: hardware
<SeriouslyLaugh> I've had good success with unetbootin
<BlastRed> gzcwnk how so?
<twigletzone> okay... that one got me nowhere last time but i may have been doing it wrong lol
<Bashing-om> BlastRed: 'fdisk' requires "sudo" to work .. try as 'sudo fdisk -lu' .
<gzcwnk> cdk so you are curerently teh user you will have teh desktop as?
<gzcwnk> blastred fdisk -l should return all your harddrives
<BlastRed> oh ill leave a picture
<BlastRed> anyway to screenshot on ubuntu livecd?
<cdk> yes i ran in terminal vnc4server and got in return>    You will require a password to access your desktops.
<twigletzone> thanks everyone, going offline to try more things
<gzcwnk> cdk did you set a password?
<BlastRed> nvm found it
<BlastRed> gzcwnk: http://imgur.com/A0FBfHp
<cdk> gzcwnk: yes i set the password
<gzcwnk> cdk so you got a return something like --> glusterp2:1.log
<gzcwnk> ie a 1.log?
<gzcwnk> blastred ok you have a disk
<cdk> gzcwnk: it then outputed the followuing::: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13306957/
<sruli> OerHeks: it did not replace the files on a reinstall
<gzcwnk> cdk that 1 says the vncserver is running on port 5901
<gzcwnk> if it said 2 it would be 5902 etc
<cdk> ok let me thry that config in my phones end
<gzcwnk> you will have to resatrt it every time you reboot the desktop, but you can set it to satrt on boot
<gzcwnk> no wait
<gzcwnk> cdk no wait
<cdk> gzcwnk: and is this vnc or ssh?
<gzcwnk> type this in the ssh client --> ssh -l <user> <ip>  -L 5902:localhost:5901
<BlastRed> gzcwnk: yeah, i showed you what happened when i tried to format the hard drive.
<gzcwnk> blastred my only idea is use the fdisk to wipe teh disk so you do fdisk /dev/sda
<gzcwnk> then d to delete the partitons and w to write those changes
<gzcwnk> q to quit
<gzcwnk> any data will be gone
<gzcwnk> lost
<gzcwnk> cdk is teh ssh client agui or a comemnd line thing?
 * gzcwnk typing sucks
<BlastRed> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda fdisk: unable to read /dev/sda: Input/output error
<BlastRed> gg.
<returnthis> X has started crashing on me. three times toda
<returnthis> http://pastebin.com/E8EnWQiK
<returnthis> is there any more info I should grab?
<xi_> ubuntu snappy core dev details documentations & materials?
<cdk> gzcwnk:   here is the screen throught he app that i am using----->   http://imgur.com/PRReh1l
<k1l_> xi_: #snappy
<BlastRed> So theres nothing i can do ; -;
<k1l_> BlastRed: sounds like the disk is failing due to hardware failure.
<gzcwnk> port will still be 22
<k1l_> BlastRed: disks will die. some faster than others. be prepared and make backups
<gzcwnk> or its a ddgy psu
<gzcwnk> dodgy
<BlastRed> kll_ so what do i do if i cant format it? its my harddrive
<k1l_> BlastRed: get a new one
<thurstylark> is utopic no longer supported?
<gzcwnk> blastred this is a desktop?
<k1l_> thurstylark: no. its dead since july
<k1l_> !eolupgrades | thurstylark
<ubottu> thurstylark: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gzcwnk> cdk you need to set ssh to tunnel vnc
<BlastRed> gzcwnk this is a laptop. I am running of a LiveCD of ubuntu because my ubuntu apparantely crashed 12 hours aggo
<gzcwnk> not sure how on that gui
<BlastRed> and ive been trying to fix it for 12 hours
<thurstylark> k1l_: That explains the 404s I got from trying to do updates. I oughtta use this computer more often.. Thanks
<gzcwnk> well lik could well be right then, sounds like a dead/dying disk
<sruli> my tun0 dir in /sys/class/net/ has also disappeared what do i need to reinstall to get that back?
<EriC^^> BlastRed: if you want to check your disk type sudo apt-get install smartmontools , then sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<cdk> gzcwnk: ok now i have acces but only in a command line and no graphicle
<gzcwnk> cdk so you have ssh'd tot he desktop?
 * gzcwnk jumps for joy, gluster is back up  :)
<cdk> gzcwnk: here is what i have----> http://imgur.com/VTPe3rb
<cdk> but i would like to have graphical access
<gzcwnk> cdk start the vncclient and for the IP put in localhost:5901
<gzcwnk> so if it gives you a passowrd prompt
<gzcwnk> see i mean
<Bashing-om> BlastRed: your A0FBfHp post does not show to be a liveDVD image .. seems it is a copy of the .iso file ???
<cdk> gzcwnk: how do i do that?
<BlastRed> Bashing-om oh well i guess it is that?
<cdk> gzcwnk: these are the optoins that i have::: http://imgur.com/ruUA1DC
<BlastRed> Bashing-om :  http://imgur.com/8nVlzW6
<BlastRed> its what my ubuntu (trial disc) is running on
<BlastRed> EriC^^ : E: Unable to locate package smartmontool
<EriC^^> smartmontools
<EriC^^> then type sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link
<cdk> gzcwnk::: heres what i can do> http://imgur.com/ruUA1DC
<gzcwnk> cdk you open the vnccleint on the android it should ask waht to connect to
<Seven_Six_Two> Is flash finally dead? I can't get any to load in my firefox
<gzcwnk> cdk dont you have a vnc client app?
<cdk> i will see what i can get
<gzcwnk> sorry thought you did
<whoami_> hai
<whoami_> can you teach me about how to use terminal in the linux?
<Bashing-om> BlastRed: What is your present goal ? I still see a 1GB squashfs as an .iso image file .
<reisio> whoami_: CTRL+ALT+t
<k1l_> !terminal | whoami_
<ubottu> whoami_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BlastRed> Bashing-om present goal?
<Bashing-om> BlastRed: Yeah, what are we working to achieve ?
<BlastRed> Bashing-om : Oh, to format the Hard disk in order to make it NTFS to reinstall windows 7
<BlastRed> Or, reinstall ubuntu and possibly go through this process again
<gzcwnk> blastred it sounds like teh hd is dying, try a reboot and see if its then tehre
<pyios> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<cdk> gzcwnk: ok i have a vnc client on my pohone now... here is what it has >>>   http://imgur.com/3H8bG7p
<pyios> how to fix this?
<k1l_> pyios: just wait :)
<BlastRed> gzcwnd AND Bashing-om : brb going to restart
<gzcwnk> cdk for address put localhost:5901
<k1l_> pyios: or if you cant wait do a "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf" then "sudo apt update" again
<gzcwnk> try hat
<gzcwnk> that
<cdk> gzcwnk: ok now what
<gzcwnk> hit enter see if you get a password prompt
<cdk> no i get he port on which your computer is listening for a connectoin could not be contacted
<gzcwnk> cdk :(
<gzcwnk> cdk you are probably not forwarding
<cdk> is there a way to tell vnc4server to do it on port 80?
<gzcwnk> cdk not i know of
<pyios> after “ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf” ,the same problem is still
<pyios> there
<cdk> ok i have to go hopefully i figur something out.......
<cdk> thanks for the help
<Bashing-om> pyios: Possible the problem is in the mirror site . Might change your mirror - or wait 'til the morrow and try a update once more .
<BlastRed> Im back
<BlastRed> whho was helping me?
<BlastRed> Hello? who was helping me with my Disk?
<BlastRed> For whoever asked when i was gone, that 1 GB thing was casper so i had a linux mint live usb that kept things i installed onto it
<BlastRed> Bashing-om: who was the other guy
<BlastRed> dood.
<reisio> BlastRed: doesn't matter, what's up
<BlastRed> Im trying to format my harddisk but its giving me the input/output error
<BlastRed> i have a pastebin for it.
<reisio> a spinner?
<BlastRed> spinner?
<Bashing-om> BlastRed: There was gzcwnd and EriC^^ .. I am done for this session and calling it a night .. wish you the best .
<BlastRed> ah
<BlastRed>  ;- ; its sad becausse i need you really badly
<BlastRed> aw.
<BlastRed> gg
<BlastRed> spinner you say, reisio?
<k1l_> disk, not ssd.
<BlastRed> @kll_  who re you talking to?
<BlastRed> who are*
<pyios> when I execute command with sudo at first ,does it mean doing it with root account ?
<BlastRed> spinner you say, reisio?
<k1l_> BlastRed: you. since you asked what "a spinner" is. a traditional hard disk got spinning metal platters in it.
<reisio> BlastRed: uh yup
<BlastRed> kll_ oh
<reisio> pyios: in this case yes
<k1l_> pyios: its root permissions, not the root account. but in the end the result is nearly the same
<BlastRed> reisio:  im not sure if my harddisk is a spinner, but i think it may be. Why might that matter for the input/output error?
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_ = admin? :o
<k1l_> BlastRed: did you reboot? did that change anything? i still think that is a disk hardware failure
<reisio> BlastRed: well, some storage devices you can't easily or usefully reconnect the cables to
<BlastRed> kll_ yes, i rebooted. note that my ubuntu crashed and now only opens busybox and im on a ubuntu install CD to fix errors. Rebooting does not do much anything
<BlastRed> reisio: im using a laptop
<BlastRed> . -.
<k1l_> BlastRed: which could be all explained because of a failing hard disl
<k1l_> *disk
<BlastRed> kll_ yes. I am trying to find a way to fix the errors to use the computer for untill christmas. For reasons unknown to the irc.
<reisio> anyway, if you haven't sorted it yet, the most efficient solution is probably to replace it
<BlastRed> reisio: expecting to christmas time . . .
<k1l_> BlastRed: try to read the smart data if that is possible. but if its failing its failing. then you need to replace it
<reisio> BlastRed: get a cheap usb stick and use that till then
<k1l_> there is no magic command to make broken hardware work again.
<BlastRed> Okay.
<BlastRed> kll_ : read smart data
<BlastRed> read smart data*?
<reisio> k1l_: /usr/sbin/cha-ching
<HackerII> el oh el
<k1l_> BlastRed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<DaViD_k> Good night. What is the link to download ubuntu server x64 ?
<HackerII> ill take, ubuntu downloads for $500 alex
<VictoriaXOXO> DaViD_k: 15.10? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?country=&version=15.10&architecture=amd64
<reisio> DaViD_k: whereabouts are you, geographically?
<k1l_> i would suggest a 14.04 for a server
<DaViD_k> VictoriaXOXO: Thank´s!
<DaViD_k> reisio: Brazil
<k1l_> !downloads | DaViD_k
<k1l_> !download | DaViD_k
<ubottu> DaViD_k: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Wily, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<reisio> DaViD_k: http://mirror.pop-sc.rnp.br/mirror/ubuntu-releases/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-server-amd64.iso
<VictoriaXOXO> DaViD_k: k1l_: 14.04 LTS? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?country=&version=14.04.3&architecture=amd64
<BlastRed> kll_ which postfix config shuld i use idk which ojnen is good
<k1l_> BlastRed: ?
<BlastRed> nevermind ill just pick one
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Do you use AppArmor? Why? Why not?
<BlastRed> kll_ : http://shrib.com/Icpu5fPJY0zsF3a?v=nc
<DaViD_k> downloading 15.10
<DaViD_k> thank´s for all
<BlastRed> those are the config things
<hoodedice> suspend fails to suspend
<OerHeks> goal ? Oh, to format the Hard disk in order to make it NTFS to reinstall windows 7 ..now postfix configs .. i am lost there, BlastRed ...
<hoodedice> result: laptop overheats in backpack. Good thing is that it heats me up. Bad thing is that it then has no battery left for me to be able to do anything productive
<VictoriaXOXO> Windows... *shivers*
<BlastRed> 0erheks the windows part is not what im worried about exactly. im just trying to clear the computer of of the errors so i can even get as far to reinstall/install ANYTHING
<remona-dash> hello
<OerHeks> put in your windows disk and hit the button
<remona-dash> do we have daily xubuntu or lubuntu builds?
<BlastRed> its not that simple xD
<remona-dash> isos I mean.
<BlastRed> i need to format the harddisk to NTFS in order for it to show up in windows installation
<hoodedice> Blast... you want to reinstall windows?
<BlastRed> right. because it was gone when i decided to go linux mint
<VictoriaXOXO> BlastRed: Don't do it! There's still time! You have so much to live for! :(
<hoodedice> oookay, and I guess without losing mint?
<BlastRed> which had the input/output error which i somehow fixed...
<OerHeks> oh, mint issues
<hoodedice> mint tissues
<reisio> remona-dash: does it matter?
<BlastRed> and when i fixed and installed ubuntu to erase linux mint, ubuntu 1 day after had the same problem
<reisio> what problem?
<remona-dash> (?)-/
<BlastRed> now im like, screw the ubuntu os all together and im trying to go back to windows because i have a windows key
<reisio> BlastRed: k, well; perhaps you're in the wrong channel, then
<reisio> remona-dash: ?
<BlastRed> No.. . *facepalm*
<BlastRed> Im trying to either reinstall linux mint or windows
<remona-dash> reisio: Yup; I need It just for its kernel. I need a live cd with newish kernel. 4.1 or above
<hoodedice> Blast, google lilo
<reisio> BlastRed: so decide :)
<OerHeks> yeah. put in your windows disk and hit the button, if the disk is full errors/bad block, forget it.
<remona-dash>  4.3 would be nice!
<reisio> remona-dash: oh, why's that?
<BlastRed> but focus on the problem: Im trying TO FORMAT THE HARD DRIVE
<hoodedice> then, put in your windows disk and install it as is
<BlastRed> it doesnt matter which os
<k1l_> BlastRed: no
<reisio> BlastRed: what's stopping you?
<hoodedice> your windows disk can format the drive
<k1l_> BlastRed: you dont to format at all. that will make the OS installer you will want to run
<k1l_> BlastRed: the problem is: your disk seems to be hardware wise dead.
<BlastRed> Look, when i try to install ubuntu, i get the input/output error
<k1l_> BlastRed: no, you need to look
<hoodedice> Blast, is it a seagate hard drive?
<BlastRed> ??? ?
<reisio> BlastRed: that's another matter, pick one
<BlastRed> ????????????????????//
<BlastRed> what?
<k1l_> BlastRed: nor ubuntu, nor mint nor windows can repair hardware failure.
<OerHeks> yeah, next argument will be the postfix configs?
<OerHeks> :-(
<remona-dash> reisio: compiling a kernel for a system I don't know the hardware details. i would boot that system with ubuntu and still the list of modules that way. also I may go bunckers and still the whole thing. (i.e the ubuntu kernel and the initramfs image)
<BlastRed> this is silly, i know that kll
<k1l_> BlastRed: if you know then stop telling the same wrong thing over and over again
<BlastRed> which is..
<BlastRed> ??
<BlastRed> which is?
<reisio> remona-dash: well the distro is irrelevant, you can take any kernel from any GNU/Linux distro and plug it into any other
<remona-dash> I hate spellchecks; **steal**
<k1l_> that you want to format the drive.
<k1l_> BlastRed: only thing you can do now on ubuntu is to make sure the drive is dead. so use the smartmontools.
<inteus> if the hard drive has failed, you won't be able to format it.
<BlastRed> okay
<BlastRed> jesus christ m8
<BlastRed> sorry
<BlastRed> sorry,
<BlastRed> ok
<inteus> yo, take a chill pill
<remona-dash> reisio: do you know any distros besides ubuntu with kernel >4.1
<BlastRed> kll_ did you figure out which mode i should use yet?
<BlastRed> because i dont know.
<k1l_> BlastRed: that just doesnt matter if you run a live-system right now
<reisio> remona-dash: why, has Ubuntu got it?
<BlastRed> what? im talking about postfix configuration for the harddrive
<reisio> BlastRed: hahah
<reisio> good one
<BlastRed> the only reason i mentioined the hard drive format is because someone mentioned it first .-.
<BlastRed> reisio:  good one what!?!?!?
<Steven_M> Hi all, the groups command is not showing all the groups my user is suposed to be in.
<k1l_> BlastRed: postfix doesnt matter now. you got other issues than wanting to send mails
<reisio> Steven_M: so add them: gpasswd
<hoodedice> anyway, let me reiterate my problem: After suspending xubuntu 15.04 on my laptop, if I close the lid, the laptop boots back up
<BlastRed> kll_ so local only?
<BlastRed> kll_ or no config?
<k1l_> BlastRed: no config.
<BlastRed> this computer is only like  4 years old anyway it should be fine... haha
<k1l_> BlastRed: no
<BlastRed> im kidding
<BlastRed> kll_ , it is installed, now what.
<k1l_> see the wiki page.
<BlastRed> kll_ doesnt say much. im cchecking my drive for smart capability. what now ._.
<BlastRed> nevermind.
<Steven_M> reisio: I've done that, but groups is only showing the login group, not the extra group.
<reisio> Steven_M: the 'extra' group?
<reisio> Steven_M: su - user
<reisio> Steven_M: or log out & back in
<BlastRed> kll_  the background LONG test has begun. I can wait it out. Question still remains: Will you still be here for results? and if so how does this prove my thing is dead.
<reisio> Steven_M: groups aren't applied immediately
<BlastRed> thing equalling hard drive.
<reisio> BlastRed: replacing the device is a better use of your time/effort
<Steven_M> reisio:  oh, sorry
<k1l_> BlastRed: it will make a report with different categories. see there whats going wrong
<BlastRed> reisio: it costs money.
<BlastRed> kll_ okay. This is what i got, by the way when i tried to view results not knowing how long it may take: === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION === Device does not support Self Test logging
<reisio> BlastRed: only if you spend money on it
<k1l_> BlastRed: broken harware costs money to replace. yes. so its one broken hardware or no hardware for you
<reisio> I'm sure the cost of a hard disk would not break your credit rating from now till December
<nurullah> hi
<inteus> nurullah: hi
<BlastRed> reisio: it wont. im not a technician though. I dont know how to put in a new harddrive.
<reisio> BlastRed: then waiting till December won't help you anyway
<reisio> BlastRed: it's pretty simple, though
<BlastRed> reisio:  for a laptop?
<reisio> find disassembly instructions for your laptop online, remove screws, replace drive, reverse
<kisb> yes simple
<inteus> BlastRed: the laptop manufacturer should have tutorials/instructions how to replace hard drive
<reisio> hard drives in particular are usually more easily accessed than other bits
<reisio> even on laptops, usually
<BlastRed> reisio: i cant find any places to buy a new one
<k1l_> BlastRed: look into the manual from your make and model.
<reisio> unless it's an "ultrabook" :p but even some of those are simple
<BlastRed> just now searched it up on google
<reisio> BlastRed: new what, hard disk?
<BlastRed> reisio: yes?
<inteus> O_o
<BlastRed> any websites where i can get a new one?
<danmulvey> they keep them in the case with the razors at cvs
<inteus> amazon
<inteus> newegg
<BlastRed> whats the price range anyway?
<danmulvey> gotta get a manager to open the case though
<Steven_M> reisio: su - user worked, thanks :)
<reisio> BlastRed: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100167524%204814
<reisio> BlastRed: dirt cheap to not
<reisio> amazon will probably have one or two better deals
<BlastRed> reisio: could you pick one thats good? i really dont know which one is great and which one is terrible. i can go for around 120
<BlastRed> 120$
<reisio> BlastRed: just get the cheapest that doesn't have overwhelming "this is broken" reviews
<reisio> BlastRed: what capacity do you need?
<BlastRed> my current one had 500 GB and that was great.
<BlastRed> And is there a certain size? this computer is considerably small
<inteus> inwhere #ubuntu becomes ##hardware
<BlastRed> xD
<BlastRed> i had a good laugh over that.
<reisio> inteus: yay boring commentary
<reisio> BlastRed: yes, it's probably a 2.5″ drive
<reisio> BlastRed: starting at $35 http://is.gd/ticehe
<bcx> How does ubuntu manages to sync X-clipboard with X-selection ?
<reisio> and yeah, amazon has slightly better deals: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2/185-6389976-5074225?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=500gb+2.5
<reisio> bcx: if it's not using autocutsel, it's probably GNOME's doing
<BlastRed> ok
<rightarmfast> can anybody please help me?
<reisio> rightarmfast: no, but some people probably can
<rightarmfast> i have 2 GB RAM and 4 GB swap
<rightarmfast> do i need to reduce swappiness?
<reisio> rightarmfast: nope
<rightarmfast> if yes, then to how much?
<reisio> you could reduce swap, though
<rightarmfast> thanks reisio
<reisio> you won't really need more than 2GB swap
<reisio> and that's to do with hibernation and not really swapping
<BlastRed> i should have this : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5AD3GM6293 in a max of two weeks
<rightarmfast> i thought there was a thumb rule like swap = 2 x RAM
<BlastRed> reisio:  is there anyway i could possibly contact you when i get it?
<k1l_> rightarmfast: today you dont want to use swap in daily usage since that is very slow compared to the speed of ram.
<BlastRed> im going to need it tbh
<reisio> BlastRed: sit back and wait, then
<k1l_> BlastRed: better ask in #hardware for that
<reisio> BlastRed: it's very simple, you don't need a personal instructor
<reisio> more than likely, on the bottom of your laptop is an obvious panel, with a couple obvious screws, behind which will be the hard disk, which you pop out and replace
<BlastRed> it cant be that simple
<reisio> all of it is very durable, you won't break anything
<BlastRed> ok
<BlastRed>  ;- ;  )
<BlastRed> This place is considerably depressing
<reisio> if you were replacing the keyboard I'd say be a little careful, but you aren't
<rightarmfast> BlastRed i suggest you do some reading on hardware forums like tomshardware and watchh some youtube videos :)
<birdjesus> yo
<reisio> yoyo
<rightarmfast> I added a RAM stick to my PC that way. i was afraid i will break something because it needs to be pushed hard
<BlastRed> anyways, thank you members so much  for the help. i appreiciate it.
<reisio> replacing ram can be more involved, yeah
<reisio> sometimes the contraptions they use are absurd and fragile
<BlastRed> ive replaced ram before
<rightarmfast> absolutely
<reisio> for laptops in particular
<reisio> still not usually a big deal, though
<bcx> reisio: I'm not aware of such a GNOME feature, eg w/o gpaste
<rightarmfast> the motherboard sagged a little and i almost had a heart attack. until the knobs clicked
<reisio> I got this SBC once and they'd put an extra daughter board meant to be removed underneath the ram, and I was pushing down on it and if I hadn't been very delecate it would've cracked
<k1l_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> bcx: nor I, but that's what it'd be if it's not autocutsel
<bcx> reisio: I didn't manage to identify the clipboard sync mecanism
<birdjesus> guys, tell me plx how i can remove unity from ubuntu 15.10 and make gnome3 using by default?
<birdjesus> last time i tried do this i ruined all
<birdjesus> huh
<reisio> bcx: does it matter?
<reisio> birdjesus: ask ubottu about !notunity
<bcx> reisio: I would like to use it on my custom ubuntu gnome
<rightarmfast> is unity a DE or UI?
<reisio> bcx: just use autocutsel
<reisio> rightarmfast: it's both, arguably
<reisio> most specifically, it's a particular configuration of GNOME and compiz
<bcx> reisio: autocutsel does not resolve to select+paste issue
<reisio> bcx: sure it does
<bcx> reisio: not for pasting over selection, to my knowledge
<reisio> bcx: yes, but to mine
<k1l_> unity is "another shell for the gnome3 basis". but only on the gnome3 basis on traditional xserver.
<birdjesus> idk. im newbie with dis. just installed ubuntu from minimal cd and chosen ubuntu-desktop :P
<reisio> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<reisio> birdjesus: ^
<bcx> reisio: autocutsel -f ; autocutsel -s PRIMARY -f     ??
<rightarmfast> so it's like built over GNOME 3? like Pantheon and Cinnamon?
<k1l_> birdjesus: install "gnome-shell" to get the gnome desktop
<reisio> bcx: I don't recall the particulars, but you can use autocutsel
<reisio> rightarmfast: similarly, yes
<rightarmfast> Cool. thanks
<sith_rocker> i am running 15.10 on an amd64 for the last week or so it has started to freeze up and i am not able to isolate the problem i have looked at the syslog and cant find anything
<birdjesus> im already installed gnome. now i have choice between unity and gnome at load screen, but idk how to delete unity and dont crash system with this
<k1l_> birdjesus: install ubuntu-gnome-desktop   and remove ubuntu-desktop
<birdjesus> i`ll try it. Thank you
<avernos> how can I install de driver for android on ubuntu ?
<sith_rocker> 3
<k1l_> avernos: you mean fastboot and adb?
<avernos> k1l_, no, the one for file transfers
<avernos> seems to be some non supported driver
<k1l_> avernos: ubuntu got mtp support in nautilus already
<avernos> alright, might need to upgrade
<Adix|2> hi to all
<avernos> if i dont have support, what should i do aside from installing the mtp package?
<k1l_> what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<avernos> ubuntu 13
<k1l_> avernos: "lsb_release -d"
<k1l_> avernos: if its a 13.xx you are way too late for upgrading and not only missing features like mtp support but not having security updates since ages.
<k1l_> if you dont like upgrading, stay on LTS in the first place. that got 5 years support
<avernos> k1l_, will do. just realized that it seems to be a problem of my android device. lsusb doesnt show anything
<avernos> :(
<birdjesus_> i installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop and removed ubuntu-desktop, but default login screen from unity and choice "Ubuntu" still here .=.
<k1l_> update-usbids
<avernos> oh, thats a neat command
<k1l_> birdjesus_: "sudo apt-get remove unity" then "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<sruli> i am cloning a few ubuntu partitions to some laptops with pre-installed windows, the original is uefi, however 1 laptop has windows installed in legacy mode, can i clone the partitions and install grub to regular boot partition or do i need to do a full install on the legacy?
<k1l_> need to leave, bye
<avernos> thanks~
<birdjesus_> last time tried do this and ruined all, i hope this time all will be nice huh
<birdjesus_> thank you for help, bye
<VictoriaXOXO> Hmm. When Ubuntu is just installed, do I still visit my graphics card vendor and motherboard vendor to download chipset drivers and such?
<cairaptor> So after updating my (optimus) laptop to 15.10, my graphics aren't working. I can get past Plymouth, but then it goes to the low-graphics message in TTY2, and in TTY7 is just this - http://imgur.com/pWnwXH6
<cairaptor> Looking at the lightdm/X logs, it looks like the nvidia drivers aren't loading, but after purging all nvidia/bumblebee stuff and trying to get nouveau or even just the Intel drivers running, it's still doing the same things
<cairaptor> What would be the next step in trying to solve this? Purgin/reinstalling xorg and lightdm didn't make a difference either.
<sruli> i am cloning a few ubuntu partitions to some laptops with pre-installed windows, the original is uefi, however 1 laptop has windows installed in legacy mode, can i clone the partitions and install grub to regular boot partition or do i need to do a full install on the legacy?
<Guest35808> Hi ,, i am trying to copy data from My ubuntu to Android device. Error while copying. libmtp error:  Could not send object.
<SeriouslyLaugh> ping flood
<oOoDsGoOo> Hi, I am trying to sync music to my ipod and I can't seem to find any program to do it
<Mariela> !!!Para ver mi Videos Gratis solo por Hoy dale Click al Video///Only Today My Video Free Clik The Video!!!
<Mariela> http://bit.ly/1Myulvq
<ubottu> Mariela: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prakash> Hi
<prakash> if I upgrade ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10, how much I need to download?
<somsip> prakash: depends how much you've got installed
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> what is wrong about this command, please?
<prakash> somsip i update my ubuntu weekly, but not yet upgraded
<SemiNus> grep "people" -R ./ | xargs "kwrite"
<SeriouslyLaugh> if you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it'll tell you how much is required for you to download before it actually completes the upgrade prakash
<somsip> SemiNus: kwrite probably doesn't take as input the output that grep will provide. You may want grep to only output the filename
<prakash> got it thanks SeriouslyLaugh somsip
<SemiNus> somsip, do you have the option in mind to tell grep to only give out the filenames, or shall I look it up in the manpage?
<SemiNus> it works!!!!
<SemiNus> somsip,  --files-with-matches
<SemiNus> grep "people" --files-with-matches -R ./ | xargs "kwrite"
<SemiNus> @ somsip
<SemiNus> thank you soooo much :))
<somsip> SemiNus: man is always worth checking
<taehyub> #e
<taehyub> join #e
<somsip> taehyub: "/join #e"
<Guest35808> Hi ,, i am trying to copy data from My ubuntu to Android device. Error while copying. libmtp error:  Could not send object.
<somsip> Guest35808: using what method?
<SeriouslyLaugh> sudo apt-get install mtpfs then eject and reconnect your device
<prakash> ubuntu
<Guest35808> somsip, simply drag drop
<somsip> Guest35808: so it's connected via USB?
<samthewildone> question, I noticed when I use my hotkeys for certain programs, they always seem to open in the background instead of the forefront.
<samthewildone> Is there a way to fix that ?
<Guest35808> somsip, yes connected
<VictoriaXOXO> Hmm. When Ubuntu is just installed, do I still visit my graphics card vendor and motherboard vendor to download chipset drivers and such?
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO you can but generally speaking most hardware drivers should install automatically
<SeriouslyLaugh> if everything is working, you are all set
<SeriouslyLaugh> don't forget to run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Well... I get tearing while scrolling in Firefox and when playing videos. :(
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok then yeah it might be time to look into a display driver
<SeriouslyLaugh> though that could be caused by other things
<NetworkingPro> Using tcpdump anyone know how t capture filter to a specific venor?
<SeriouslyLaugh> do you happen to know the specs of the machine? ie, the GPU driver you'll need?
<NetworkingPro> ie. the first 6?
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: What other things? Please mention some for future testing. :)
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: GeForce GTX 660.
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO check this thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450593/how-do-i-eliminate-screen-tearing-on-14-04-and-xbmc-with-nvidia-331
<SeriouslyLaugh> could be software settings, but likely is display driver related
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Let me read. Give me a minute or two.
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO upgrading your display driver is a pretty painless procedure but requires some basic terminal know-how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: I'll bookmark both links, but I can never read the askubuntu threads. I hate how the format is.
<VictoriaXOXO> So messy!
<SeriouslyLaugh> actually disregard that askubuntu thread
<SeriouslyLaugh> that was specific to tearing occuring after installing the nvidia driver
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Oh, okay. I'll remove the bookmark then.
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah -- concentrate on installing the nvidia driver. be careful with this, it's easy to mess something up and end up with just a black screen
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: nvidia.com wants me to download "352.63", but the latest in the manager is like "346". :/
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Oh, I do NOT like that sound of that.
<VictoriaXOXO> I can't afford losing this PC.
<SeriouslyLaugh> try the very latest from the vendor and if that doesn't work, step back a version or two
<SeriouslyLaugh> don't worry if it fails or something -- your data will always be intact
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Is this harder than I'm making it out to be? What if I try the latest? How do I then go back to the open driver, uninstall that latest driver, and try another one? :/
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: wich card chipset and ubuntu version?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: GPU? GeForce GTX 660 and 14.04.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: i think we had users that need to install ubuntu 15.10 for that card
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: you getting black screens?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Noooooo!
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: No black screens, but tearing.
<SeriouslyLaugh> this thread reccomends nvidia-319 http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html
<SeriouslyLaugh> this one says use 331: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452556/how-to-set-up-nvidia-optimus-bumblebee-in-14-04
<Sonu> Hi , i am unable to copy my data from ubuntu to my yureka android mobile.
<Sonu> http://imgur.com/6zX990u
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Uhhhhhh. What do I make out of all of this?
<SeriouslyLaugh> i would follow this tutorial: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452556/how-to-set-up-nvidia-optimus-bumblebee-in-14-04
<SeriouslyLaugh> personally
<SeriouslyLaugh> see how far you get. report back with any issuse
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: But isn't that for optimus cards?
<bcx> Running autocutsel opens a few pixels window on the bottom right of the screen, how can I hide it ?
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: the card is not an optimus card
<SeriouslyLaugh> oops
<VictoriaXOXO> I really wish this was easier. :(
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: try switching drivers from your existing additional drivers list
<VictoriaXOXO> My head hurts.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: and choose the driver that works best for your system
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: I will, but why is it such a guessing game?
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: every card/system performs otherwise on different drivers
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO there isn't really an out-of-the-box solution due to the fact that you'll be installing a proprietary driver
<SeriouslyLaugh> requires some effort and trial+error
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: SeriouslyLaugh: Okay. :(
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: if you cant enter your ubuntu anymore try the recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | VictoriaXOXO
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: I'll write them down.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: you cant break an ubuntu system so easyly
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: if you tested all drivers and none perform good, ill suggest ubuntu 15.10
<Sonu> Hi , i am unable to copy my data from ubuntu to my yureka android mobile. http://imgur.com/6zX990u
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: I haven't tried any of them, yet. Too scared to move away from nouveau.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: if things go wrong=> recoverymode/fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: if nouveau has tearing, better test another driver
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Yes, I know, but I'm scared of freezes and other scary things with closed drivers.
<VictoriaXOXO> Or am I just being paranoid?
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: yeah dont be too scary, its only a testing :p
<SeriouslyLaugh> the nvidia drivers are actually pretty solid. if you try to install and it fails, it'll tell you.
<VictoriaXOXO> :|
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: you cant just loose data with switching drivers
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Oh, trust me, I can.
<VictoriaXOXO> XD
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO do you know if you're running a 32- or 64-bit machine?
<VictoriaXOXO> 64.
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO the vendor says to use this driver http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/95159/en-us
<SeriouslyLaugh> i would start there
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: if things go really wrong and recoverymode doesnt work, you can always install 15.10 next to 14.04
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: That's what I told you before.
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: lotuspsychje: Shouldn't I stick with the additional drivers list? Feels safer?
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: i suggest you test existing drivers from your list before you go to nvidia website
<lotuspsychje> yes
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: SeriouslyLaugh: VLC crashed earlier when trying to play a .mkv file. Could that have been caused by using nouveau?
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: that could be
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: SeriouslyLaugh: Correction... VLC and then entire system/GUI crashed.
<VictoriaXOXO> Not only VLC.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: you can try launching vlc from terminal to see errors
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: but screen tearing mostly indicates driver thats not working well
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: I really hope I can fix it.
<VictoriaXOXO> Tearing is... a nightmare.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: try driver switch :p
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: I will.
<VictoriaXOXO> As soon as I get enough courage.
<Sonu> Hi , i am unable to copy my data from ubuntu to my yureka android mobile. http://imgur.com/6zX990u
<lotuspsychje> Sonu: enabled dev mode on phone?
<Sonu> yes
<lotuspsychje> Sonu: ubuntu version?
<Sonu> 14
<Sonu> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Sonu: should be working
<lotuspsychje> Sonu: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your phone
<rahuldev> Hi
<rahuldev> What's that icon name in ubuntu... circle icon... I mean ubuntu icon.
<rahuldev> ?
<lotuspsychje> rahuldev: its african people circle
<rahuldev> lotuspsychje, haha..
<rahuldev> lotuspsychje, is it a joke.. or are you serious?
<lotuspsychje> rahuldev: im serious, thats the philosophy
<rahuldev> lotuspsychje, cool!
<lotuspsychje> rahuldev: or do you mean 'dash' icon on left corner up(name)?
<djangoMeth2> There's no philosophy
<rahuldev> lotuspsychje.. aha dash icon. yes...
<lotuspsychje> djangoMeth2: the circle has 3 ppl standing in a circle, look it up
<SeriouslyLaugh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/42724/whats-the-meaning-of-the-ubuntu-logo-where-does-it-come-from
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: thank you :p
<SeriouslyLaugh> :)
<SeriouslyLaugh> also it's officially referred to as the circle of friends on the brand guidelines
<SeriouslyLaugh> http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo
<sith_rocker> 5
<sruli> how do i set a new uuid on a vpn connection?
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Rahju> Hi all
<sruli> lotuspsychje: i asked about generating new ones, i moved over a bunch of vpn connections to a new machine and i need it to recognize it!
<cairaptor_> So my X and/or lightdm config got borked over updating to 15.10. I'm currently booted into a live-usb of 14.10, will there be some config files that are likely to be compatible that I can copy across?
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: 14.10 is eol
<cairaptor_> eol indicating what in this context?
<brylie> cairaptor_, end of life http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<baizon> !eol | cairaptor_
<ubottu> cairaptor_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: try the 15.10 recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | cairaptor
<ubottu> cairaptor: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<cairaptor_> Recovery doesn't help. Just goes to the same situation as a normal boot (i.e. finishing Plymouth, not reaching login)
<cairaptor_> I'm just using a 14.10 boot because it's what I had and I don't have unlimited bandwidth
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: did you try fix broken packages from the recoverymode?
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: you need to findout what brakes your 15.10 boot first
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: maybe wrong graphics driver?
<cairaptor_> Nothing's broken that I can tell.
<brylie> cairaptor_, have you tried booting into text mode?
<brylie> http://ask.xmodulo.com/boot-into-command-line-ubuntu-debian.html
<cairaptor_> lotuspsychje: I think so, possibly. I've tried purging/reinstalling most graphics related packages
<brylie> cairaptor_, what graphics card do you have?
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: http://i.imgur.com/9a9Lu6C.png
<cairaptor_> It's a hybrid, so a nv GT 525m + an intel
<cairaptor_> Which is probably the problem, it's been nothing but a pain with linux
<cairaptor_> Or windows for that matter
<lotuspsychje> wow@ Kartagis
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: you need nvidia-prime for optimus cards
<remona_dash> in liveCD is there a way to change to nvidia blob driver without restart
<cairaptor_> It's installed
<remona_dash> liveCD
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: wich driver active?
<remona_dash> liveusb
<cairaptor_> nvidia-352 I think
<brylie> cairaptor_, did you do something similar to this? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120955/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-proprietary-drivers-installation
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: did you find your wanted pics?
<cairaptor_> TTY7 normally contains something along the lines of http://imgur.com/pWnwXH6 on a boot
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: I've just come to work, going to look now
<remona_dash> or do we have any ubuntu derivatives with nvidia driver preinstalled?
<cairaptor_> Will text-mode do anything beyond switching to one of the first six TTYs during a normal boot?
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: try something less 340 or 346
<cairaptor> Okay, will do
<mascot66991> Hie I played around with compiz yesterday and have one problem many time the non maximized screen's get below the top bar of ubuntu
<cairaptor> Just purge my current version and install the other? Or do you want me to do some reconfiguring too?
<mascot66991> also i use guake and when i hit cls i cannot see the first line of terminal
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: purge current yes
<sruli> i got a problem with my ubuntu 14.04 most icons do not launch, from the unity launcher nothing at all launchers, what can be the cause of this?>
<cairaptor> lotuspsychje, I run `sudo apt-get install nvidia-346`, but in the overview for the list of packages to be installed, nvidia-352 has been marked for installation too
<jasonj8> I've had a lot more luck with the drivers from the nvidia website
<root__> +1
<root__> show
<root__> exit
<root__> exit
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: 352 needs uninstall first
<cairaptor> It is. It's being marked for installation again
<cairaptor> http://imgur.com/eTQXSnz
<lotuspsychje> cairaptor: you need to purge 352 first
<cairaptor> I have. `apt-get purge nvidia-352` spits out `Package 'nvidia-352' is not installed, so not removed`
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-352
<ubottu> nvidia-352 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-352): NVIDIA binary driver - version 352.41. In component restricted, is optional. Version 352.41-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 32576 kB, installed size 148465 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<brylie> What happens if you forbid the package? http://askubuntu.com/a/76075/81084
<mascot66991> my topmenubar of ubuntu is allowing program to start just below it
<mascot66991> how can i fix this
<brylie> mascot66991, are you using dual monitor display?
<cairaptor> brylie: I don't have an /etc/apt/preferences file, just a preferences.d directory in the same location. Create it?
<brylie> Hm, lets see if there are more recent instructions.
<brylie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Pinning_Methods
<mascot66991> brylie: no I am not.
<brylie> Those instructions refer to /etc/apt/preferences as well.
<brylie> mascot66991, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Jiffer> Could someone point me to a chat for new linux users?
<mascot66991> brylie: 15.04 it was fine yesterday i messed it up after some compiz config
<cairaptor> Just creating it seems to have worked, but apt-get won't install 346 citing 352 as an unmet dependancy
<mascot66991> though it realted to switching of workspace
<brylie> Ah, OK. Can you upload a screenshot somewhere? E.g. imgur?
<mascot66991> yes sure...
<brylie> cairaptor, what dependency does it mention?
<cairaptor> nvidia-352
<lotuspsychje> !manual | Jiffer start here maybe?
<ubottu> Jiffer start here maybe?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<brylie> A circular dependency?
<cairaptor> Just uploading a shot now
<darkblue> Hi, I'm trying to install 14.04.3 on my new laptop and it's been reading the installation dvd for about 3 hours now but the cursor won't move and the desktop is frozen
<Jiffer> i just need to know where they put the terminal
<brylie> LEts check out these instructions, which are recent: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/06/install-nvidia-352-21-ubuntu-1404/
<Jiffer> im runing in virtual box
<brylie> It recommends a ppa.
<brylie> This also seems a bit more out on a limb.
<cairaptor> http://imgur.com/AhQIFdi
<darkblue> Pls help me
<cairaptor> 352 can install fine, we were just trying to get a stable system though. It's not dependant on 346
<Jiffer> i got it nvm, yeah ill check out online to see how this works, I would love to learn more about it and try a versions
<Jiffer> what version is everyone running here ?
<brylie> darkblue, can you boot from USB?
<darkblue> Am I in the right channel?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | darkblue
<ubottu> darkblue: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darkblue> I can't do anything right now as it's churning the dvd drive and the mouse is frozen
<Jiffer> The big question I have is why cant i run thi in full screen on virtual box. Waht am i missing
<brylie> darkblue, how did you burn the DVD?
<brylie> darkblue, can you boot in to another operating system?
<darkblue> I downloaded the iso from the ubuntu websire in windows 10 and burnt it with  the windows dvd burning software
<lotuspsychje> Jiffer: try the #vbox channel
<Jiffer> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> darkblue: dont you have an usb stick somewhere?
<mascot66991> brylie: http://imgur.com/4L2KVDh
<darkblue> I haven't tried rebooting yet in case the bootloader is broken
<brylie> cairaptor, what about nvidia-340? http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/nvidia-340
<brylie> mascot66991, are you running Ubuntu MATE?
<mascot66991> no Its ubuntu and yesterday i followed macubuntu from noob's labs insrtuction though as i remeber that was not the problem even after that too...
<darkblue> How long would it usually take to install? I comnedted to the wifi to let it update as it installs but have a very slow connection
<mascot66991> brylie :  no Its ubuntu and yesterday i followed macubuntu from noob's labs insrtuction though as i remeber that was not the problem even after that too
<darkblue> Should I try to power down the laptop and reboot?
<cairaptor> 340 doesn't mark 352. Probably should gave tried that
<brylie> darkblue, yep. Reboot into an installed OS, if possible.
<brylie> darkblue, then you can try installing the image on a USB drive.
<darkblue> Just one more thing then, I selected "install alongside windows boot manager" and had shrank the windows partition to leave a raw partition on the disk, will the installer know to put linux in the raw partition?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | darkblue
<ubottu> darkblue: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<brylie> darkblue, during the installation, it should allow you to select the partition. Just be sure you select the correct one :-)
<darkblue> Yeah, i know, but it's not working
<darkblue> The installer gui has crashed
<brylie> mascot66991, there may be a related bug report worth reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1297101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303462 in compiz (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1297101 [Regression] Window titlebars placed behind panel" [High,Fix released]
<mascot66991> brylie: yes i will read it but how do you find this link
<darkblue> But the dvd drive has been churning for hours
<mascot66991> just curios
<kelvin> how do I join a channel here
<brylie> I searched for 'compiz top menu covering application bar'
<brylie> There may be better keywords to use though.
<gu3sts> Kelvin type /j #channel
<mascot66991> brylie: this is exactly my problem will read and do..
<amazoniantoad> Best graphics card for linux?
<brylie> mascot66991, you can add yourself to the list of people affected by the bug.
<brylie> amazoniantoad, what do you plan to do with your computer? Gaming? Design? Video?
<brylie> amazoniantoad, is it a work computer for daily things?
<amazoniantoad> brylie: gaming, video game design, programming
<amazoniantoad> and daily things
<amazoniantoad> brylie: So far I found the gtx970
<amazoniantoad> but it seems dated
<brylie> amazoniantoad, do you want good open-source support from your video card?
<amazoniantoad> brylie: As long as there are drivers for it that I can get
<cairaptor> Okay, 340 installed fine without taking 352 in as well
<amazoniantoad> I chose this keyboard: http://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-Colorful-Backlights-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B015SQK8ZC/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_5?ie=UTF8&dpID=51N58B8H0ML&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=18D4Q13TQCYE40S89NX7
<amazoniantoad> Because I'm fancy
<brylie> amazoniantoad,  Phoronix might have useful information http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=open-power-value&num=7
<sruli> i need some help here please, none of my launchers are working (ubuntu 14.04) i see the icons in unity but i click forever nothing is launching
<amazoniantoad> brylie: thanks
<amazoniantoad> brylie: does radeon support sli?
<brylie> amazoniantoad, based on that article, ATI Radeon HD 6870 or NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 work well on open-source drivers.
<amazoniantoad> brylie: currently I have a GTX 570
<brylie> I am not sure if ATI supports SLI.
<amazoniantoad> hm
<brylie> They seem to have a thing called Crossfire: http://lifehacker.com/the-difference-between-nvidia-sli-and-amd-crossfire-1555235577
<cairaptor> Driver installed fine, X still isn't working. Kicks me straight into the low graphics warning in TTY2
<amazoniantoad> brylie: oh wow, crossfire already beats sli
<amazoniantoad> >compatible with other cards in the same family and with different ram configurations
<auzty> any ideas why my server network unstable, somehow get packet loss 23% , somehow 0%
<auzty> i didn't have any ideas what must i do
<auzty> seem like the network is heavy
<sruli> none of my icons are working (ubuntu 14.04) i see the icons in unity but i click forever nothing is launching, i can only open shortcuts which are on the desktop
<amazoniantoad> brylie: my current graphics card outperforms the radeon 6870
<amazoniantoad> geforce gtx 570
<amazoniantoad> brylie: http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=22&cmp[]=15
<brylie> auzty, your question may be a bit off topic. Perhaps ask in #networking
<brylie> !offtopic | auzty
<ubottu> auzty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auzty> sorry
<brylie> sruli, where are you clicking icons?
<brylie> auzty, no worries. You might get a well-informed answer in the #networking channel. There are currently over 1000 users there.
<sruli> brylie: in unity and in side bat
<sruli> side bar
<brylie> sruli, the side bar icons should launch the application.
<auzty> sure, thanks you very much brylie :)
<brylie> sruli, have you tried rebooting?
<sruli> brylie: 100 times
<sruli> also tried from tty --reinstall ubuntu-desktop & unity
<sruli> brylie: when i click on anything the curser start spining and after a few seconds it stops
<brylie> sruli, OK, hm. What icons are you clicking? E.g. Firefox?
<sruli> brylie: firefox, terminal, libre office, anyhting (ctrl+alt+t also doesnt work)
<brylie> sruli, this may be relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/680795/unity-launcher-not-launching-apps-or-opening-links-need-restart
<brylie> It may be a problem with compiz. Compiz is having a day.
<sruli> will try it thankls
<brylie> sruli, the proposed answer may not work, but is worth a try.
<sruli> brylie: sudo apt-get remove compizconfig-settings-manager = is not installed, might this be the cause?
<brylie> Well, no. However, installing compizconig-settings-manager gives you some options to change Compiz behavior.
<brylie> sruli, try the following in your console:
<brylie> sudo unity&disown
<sruli>  brylie: in middle of purging compiz
<brylie> OK.
<lesshaste> hi.. is there any way to enable an OOM killer on ubuntu?
<lesshaste> It is very annoying to have to turn the PC off at the wall
<sruli>  brylie: i lost connectivity on that pc, when can i download all those packages from?
<geirha> lesshaste: you can adjust how it uses swap, or disable swap
<brylie> sruli, you lost network connection?
<geirha> I assume you are entering "swapping hell" when you decide to pull the plug
<sruli>  brylie: on that machine, i am working from tty so cant check the issue
<brylie> OK, can you run 'ifconfig renew' ?
<lesshaste> geirha, thanks
<brylie> sruli, or try:
<brylie> sudo dhcient -v -r
<sruli>  brylie: cant get it to work, can i download from somewhere?
<cairaptor> Okay, with semi stable nvidia drivers installed, this is my syslog from calling service lightdm start
<cairaptor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13310194/
<cairaptor> I'm guessing the gpu-manager messages are the important ones. /etc/modprobe.d is indeed a directory and not a file, but that is what it's meant to be, no? I'm not sure what the updates alternatives are though
<fargome> anyone alive here ?
<danatwork> barely
<cairaptor> Also possibly of import is that in my Xorg log, it says that the build operating system is kernel 3.19, while the current OS kernel is 4.2. Not that I know what the build OS is, or if it's relevant. Xorg.conf: paste.ubuntu.com/13310291
<ekarlso> I gotta be stupid today, how can I umount a tmpfs that lsof and fuser says has no pids ?
<ekarlso> without using -l
<brylie> sruli, it will probably be best if you can connect to the Internet.
<brylie> I am not sure how to manually download/install packages with so many dependencies.
<sruli> brylie: couldnt, backed up my data from tty, almost finished full sys reinstall
<sruli> brylie: tnx for trying
<nils17> hi. anybody know where to disable the warning "Granted permissions without asking for password" on a live system?
<maxvi> hi! I installed ubuntu 15.10 on my computer and I have no sound I checked settings and there everything is fine
<jzk> "Workspace Creation" "dynamics"
<jzk> cool but this stack only grows down, and i want it to grow up
<jzk> and as such, growing both ways would be best
<Guest70247> Hi ... i want to install Windows in Ubuntu using VM Box . i have windows setup in Usb Drive ( Pen Drive). I have installed VM box but not able to Boot pendrive in Vm box to install windows...
<gu3sts> Anyone have the knowledge of support contracts?
<syntroPi> maxvi you could check from a terminal invoking alsamixer
<slabby> I've just run the upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 and it has crashed on installing packages. The last I have in terminal is "Processing triggers for bamfdaemon (0.5.2~bzr0+15.10.20150627.1-0ubuntu1)... Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index... Error in function:". What should I do?
<dym> Hey! What happened to the Utopic Unicorn Sources Lists? (14.10) All seem to 404 for me
<cfhowlett> !eol | dym
<ubottu> dym: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<norc> Hi. http://pastie.org/10562401   -- Can someone tell me where the heck those 12G usage comes from on / ?
<norc> Or for more context, df -h reports some disk usage, that just does not match with my du output.
<norc> It reports my root to be completely filled, while I just cannot figure out how, where or why.
<Pricey> norc: fwiw, the '-x' option might be useful 'skip directories on different file systems'. I also use 'baobab' for exploring disk usage.
<anonymous> Hi
<Guest81646> Hola
<shahar188> Hello
<manhaton> hi
<Ubik_> bonjour
<Guest81646> hi
<manhaton> who is first ? :)
<Guest81646> yes
<shahar188> I'm here to help
<manhaton> ok .. i have a Q.
<inteus> !ask | manhaton
<ubottu> manhaton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<inteus> :)
<manhaton> i want to bring up eth1 without an ip address .. "ifconfig eth1 up" works with no options in /etc/interfaces .. but i cannot find howto do it on boot .. google returns the same stuff time and time again but it all configures WITH an ip address not without .. any ideas ?
<manhaton> (sorry my typing is slow)
<shahar188> post your /etc/network/interfaces
<manhaton> you mean pastebin ?
<shahar188> you can write it here if it's short
<cofffeebean> msg nickserv identify sudsbuster
<auronandace> manhaton: why do you want to bring up an interface but not assign an ip to it?
<manhaton> ok .. my /etc/interfaces has the standard loopback entry
<manhaton> and an static ip for eth0
<manhaton> this all works fine
<manhaton> i have commented out all eth1 options
<manhaton> and uninstalled network-manager because it simply would not do what i told it
<manhaton> all i am wanting to know is how to run command: ifconfig eth1 up .. at boot time .. would custom init.d script work ?
<manhaton> i use eth1 for virtualbox machines only
<shahar188> it will work in init.d
<manhaton> should i write my own script ?
<shahar188> why not
<shahar188> only one line
<manhaton> ok
<manhaton> i presume that would be the simplest way then ?
<geirha> why do you not want to use interfaces(5) for that?
<manhaton> there is no way to do this using /etc/interfaces ?
<manhaton> why does everybody want to know why i want to do what i want to do ?
<auronandace> manhaton: to better understand your end goal, many people belive there is only one way to do it but that may not be the case
<geirha> Because /etc/network/interfaces is Ubuntu's way of configuring linux network interfaces
<geirha> (in addition to network-manager)
<manhaton> i ditched NM ..
<manhaton> my "goal" is clearly stated ..
<shahar188> try putting the script in init.d
<shahar188> just try
<manhaton> shahar188: that sounds like a challenge ;)
<mcphail> manhaton: an alternative would be to add the command as a cron job with the time marked as "@reboot"
<shahar188> http://askubuntu.com/questions/335242/how-to-install-an-init-d-script-in-ubuntu
<manhaton> already reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<cfhowlett> shahar188, are those clock chimes I hear?
<geirha> an @reboot job isn't only run during boot though
<auronandace> manhaton: bear in mind 12.04 and 14.04 uses upstart, 15.04 and 15.10 uses systemd
<shahar188> cfhowlett: what do you mean?
<mcphail> geirha: When else is it run? "man 5 crontab" says "Run once, at startup."
<cfhowlett> shahar188, ignore me.
<manhaton> i am 14.04
<geirha> mcphail: it runs whenever the cron daemon starts
<geirha> so if you restart the cron service, all @reboot jobs will be run again
<game0> hey guys, there's a program called ssl something which I don't remember it's for connecting to my server by my laptop, I have installed it before but I forgot the name and how it works
<shahar188> cfhowlett: no :)
<game0> can someone help me with details
<auronandace> game0: openssh
<shahar188> openssl?
<slabby> gamr0: ssh?
<game0> yes I think the ssh
<game0> I have installed it in my pc and I don't know how to start it
<auronandace> game0: ssh username@ipaddress
<auronandace> game0: you will need to install openssh-server on the machine that you want to connect to
<game0> yes, it's already installed
<norc> Pricey: I found the issue. It was a mess with mount points.
<Pricey> norc: Glad to hear it.
<norc> Pricey: A directory with contents was used as a mount point.
<mcphail> geirha: OK, good to know. Thanks!
<norc> /opt had some contents, so they were counted for both / and the /opt mountpoint.
<game0> <auronandace> then how can I login from my laptop
<Pricey> norc: Ugh, that's always an annoying one!!
<auronandace> game0: ssh username@ipaddress
<game0> I'm using windows
<game0> slabby if you can help me also
<auronandace> game0: ah, on windows you'll need a client like putty
<auronandace> !ssh | game0
<ubottu> game0: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<slabby> I've just run the upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 and it has crashed on installing packages. The last I have in terminal is "Processing triggers for bamfdaemon (0.5.2~bzr0+15.10.20150627.1-0ubuntu1)... Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index... Error in function:". What should I do?
<game0> ok thanks guys for the information
<Pricey> slabby: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346678/how-do-i-resume-a-release-upgrade looks reasonable.
<slabby> Pricey: saw that but wasn't sure it was still relevant since that was 12.10
<colegatron> I have been using kde for long time but now I've come back to unity. I would like to know if it is possible to have 4 sticky placeholders for the windows. I'll try to explain: with unity if you drag a window to left or right side, it is automatically adjusted to left or right using half of the screen. I would like to have 4 windows instead of two
<colegatron> I do not how that feature is named and explain it is a bit difficult (not being english my mother tonge)
<auronandace> colegatron: not sure how to do that in unity but a tiling window manager like i3 would easily do that
<manhaton> simple enough .. probably a very ugly hack though .. need to read more to make it clean
<lentzi90> colegatron: try installing CompizConfig Settings Manager! I think there is a setting called "grid" there that does what you wan't.
<colegatron> auronandace, I do not want to install extra wm or similar. Need to keep simple everything (I automate everything)
<colegatron> lentzi90, thank you. I'm going to have a look in depth to ccsm
<colegatron> lentzi90, it is unit tweak tool the same ccsm?
<colegatron> lentzi90, does it is unit tweak tool the same thing than ccsm?
<auronandace> colegatron: ccsm is for compiz as a whole, unity-tweak tool is just for unity
<lentzi90> colegatron, no it's a different thing
<auronandace> colegatron: bear in mind that there is the possibility to break unity functionality by altering settings in ccsm
<colegatron> ok. tnx. maybe auronandace do the trick, I'mgoing to check
<james> hey
<james> silver noobs
<colegatron> oh, yeah, unity tweak lets you do that and more... WindowManager/WindowSnapping option
<Guest23261> noooooob
<Guest23261> you are all silver
<Guest23261> noooooob
<CryptoSiD> hi guys, willy is still the last version right?
<CryptoSiD> i mean testing version
<DJones> CryptoSiD: willy is a full release now, testing is 16.04
<DJones> !16.04 | CryptoSiD
<ubottu> CryptoSiD: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<CryptoSiD> kewl, time to update
<slabby> Pricey: has kind of worked, getting error reports though...
<CryptoSiD> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to have problem (using ipv6)
<slabby> Pricey: not really sure where to start debugging, apt-get install -f, update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, dpkg --configure -a all run without error and do nothing
<slabby> Pricey, not sure how much of the dist-upgrade was left to do when it crashed
<Pricey> slabby: I'd try running it again then.
<manhaton> thanks for your help .. bbfn
<slabby> Pricey: dist-upgrade and all the others do nothing, it seems okay so I'll just see how it goes I think
<rafibd01717> hey
<rafibd01717> can I update ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server?
<rafibd01717> if I can then how?
<rafibd01717> I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bazhang> !lamp | rafibd01717
<ubottu> rafibd01717: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<bazhang> read that rafibd01717
<rafibd01717> but what about email server etc?
<bazhang> did you read the link rafibd01717
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rafibd01717> bazhang: actually I want to convert my desktop version to server version
<rafibd01717> not for using PHP but to use it with mongodb, email server etc.
<bazhang> rafibd01717, install lamp, boot into a no x environment then
<rafibd01717> will these commands work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13312540/
<rafibd01717> bazhang:
<bazhang> rafibd01717, how much , if any , did you read of the links I gave you
<lostsoul> Having a problem with NetworkManager. After removing and re-installing NetworkManager, I now have an icon in the system try, but when I click on it and 'edit' both eth lines show 6 days since a connection.
<nikolam> how do I check real CPU speed ?
<badbodh> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nikolam> I have Virtualbox that is running much slowly lately/uses more CPU time
<nikolam> badbodh, yeah, but does it gives REAL cpu speed or just reading from CPU info
<k1l> nikolam: what do you mean by real speed? the maximum or the actual used one?
<k1l> nikolam: please show the cpuinfo output in a pastebinj
<nikolam> because CPUS have multiple speeds, I am thinking cpu is in some low power mode and that evertything is slower., how do I check that?
<badbodh> gives current, max and min ghz
<badbodh> also 'lscpu'
<nikolam> and to see what current is
<badbodh> ^ both work, first one gives more info
<BluesKaj> cpufrq-utils
<k1l> if its a new intel cpu there is intel-pstate anyway which doesnt offer the old cpufreq handling
<someone235> What is the quickest way to install vnc server on ubuntu unity?
<BluesKaj> cpufrequtils even
<CryptoSiD> anyone know where i can get rtorrent / libtorrent (ppa) with ipv6 support, i tryed googling i cant find anything usefull
<badbodh> also tlp-stat -p, too many ways to see an info. this is abominable.
<k1l> someone235: vino is already included into unity/gnome
<k1l> someone235: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<Yuvraj> Hello, Guys
<Yuvraj> I am facing x Display error while open browser with ubuntu service
<Yuvraj> Could you guys help me?
<nikolam> http://pastebin.com/iKzqPYSE
<k1l> Yuvraj: what ubuntu exactly? what desktop? what browser? what error? (errormessages in pastebin)
<nikolam> tlp-stat ?
<someone235> k1l, after that I can connect it with vinagre?
<someone235> k1l, by just typing the external IP address?
<nikolam> xubuntu 14.04 lts 64bit updated, virtualbox form repos, win864bit in repos, I think it uses too much cpu time in guest to play pm3 or anything
<nikolam> so aether slower cpu or bad guest
<someone235> I cannot connect to vnc server with vinagre. Can someone help me?
<ak5> anyone know of a docker image for an ubuntu mirror?
<Yuvraj> k1l: i am using 14.04 version of ubuntu.
<k1l> nikolam: guest additions installed?
<nikolam> yes
<nikolam> I would like to make sure host cpu is not in powersave cpufreq governor
<Yuvraj> k1l: i have develop an application that work as a service in ubuntu. that application open default browser. but it's not working. I am facing X Display:0 not found error
<nikolam> so make sure it always works fastest available
<k1l> someone235: did you read the article? i am not familiar with vnc. but maybe you need to forward ports on the router
<nikolam> i am thinking of sudo cpufreq-set -c 2 --min 2700Mhz
<k1l> nikolam: its already using 2.7ghz right now in that paste
<nikolam> or setting cpu governor to performance
<blastermaster> hi im having a problem with my steam controller is not working with ubuntu 15.10 anyone have this problem?
<badbodh> nikolam, install cpufrequtils, edit /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils, you'll see a section for governors. pick performance (ondemand is default)
<mcphail> blastermaster: I have heard some versions of ubuntu/steam package don't set the udev rules for the controller so it is not recognised. Is that your problem?
<badbodh> then you have to disable ondemand script using "sudo update-rc.d ondemand disable"
<k1l> nikolam: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<badbodh> reboot and have max frequency
<nils17> When I try to create a new entry in the Nautilus-Actions Configuration Tool I find that the Suggested shortcut button (in the Properties tab) is disabled. Is that just me or true for everyone?
<Yuvraj> k1l: have you any solution
<badbodh> Yuvraj, that's not ubuntu's problem. you need better programming skills.
<badbodh> try asking in dedicated programming channels for the language you are using
<mcphail> blastermaster: in channel only please. Sorry - I don't have a controller to test, but that was the only consistent problem I'd heard
<nikolam> $ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<nikolam> performance powersave
<blastermaster> oh ok
<Yuvraj> badbodh: ok, i will Thanks.
<blastermaster> this is the udev file
<blastermaster> # Steam Controller device node write access, per lp:1498655
<blastermaster> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="28de", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1102", MODE="0666"
<blastermaster> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="28de", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1142", MODE="0666"
<blastermaster> # Steam Controller udev write access, per lp:1498658
<blastermaster> #KERNEL=="uinput", SUBSYSTEM=="misc", TAG+="uaccess"
<k1l> Yuvraj: are you sure you call the webbrowser the right way?
<badbodh> Yuvraj, very likely you are running your script as another user who has no access to xhost.
<nikolam> I have set /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils for GOVERNOR="performance"
<mcphail> blastermaster: sorry. Hope someone can help you get it working
<cfhowlett> blastermaster, learn to paste.ubuntu.com is your friend
<nikolam> will reboot and see
<badbodh> nikolam, now do the ^ update-rc thingy, reboot and check.
<Yuvraj> k1l: i am using xdg-open command
<badbodh> unless you do that, ondemand script will keep pushing you back to 'ondemand' governor
<Yuvraj> k1l: i mean, DISPLAY=:0 xdg-open url
<nikolam> should I set minimum Speed? badbodh
<badbodh> nikolam, no need. only ^ those two steps will fix it for you
<Yuvraj> badbodh: how to use xhost. can you provide better way?
<k1l> Yuvraj: xdg-open cna only work inside the desktop session. not from outside
<Yuvraj> k1l: ok, then, how can open default web browser?
<nikolam> badbodh, I only don't know about "update-rc thingy"
<badbodh> running as service => you running it as root. root got no display access, possible crude way, do 'xhost +si:localuser:root' and use 'dbus-launch <command>'
<badbodh> nikolam, ^ i gave you the command,scroll up
<krcevina> Hi guys. I'm rather new in Ubuntu. Does it seems normal that right after reboot on my embedded arm board with Ubuntu, "ps auxf | grep D" gives following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13313177/ I see this as a potential cause of low IO block performance which I'm profiling...
<nikolam> badbodh, bah haven't seen sudo update-rc.d ondemand disable , should reboot once more
<free_> hi?
<badbodh> yep. that script reverts your gov back to ondemand after ~60 seconds of boot
<free_> meiyouren?
<cfhowlett> !cn | free_
<ubottu> free_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tykayn-ubuntu> hey guys
<G9803> :!
<G9803> :middle:
<G9803> :1
<G9803> :!
<G9803> !:
<G9803> oops sorry
<cfhowlett> G9803, stop that.
<tykayn-ubuntu> i have blocked my port 22 on my server
<ohmy> hello everybody
<tykayn-ubuntu> i have no access to the machine
<G9803> Wrong chat window
<G9803> sorry
<tykayn-ubuntu> any idea ?
<free_> #NC7U-WTF
<free_> * 无法进入 #NC7U-WTF (需要密码)。
<cfhowlett> free_, play somewhere else
<tykayn-ubuntu> oh, i have ftp access
<ohmy> i'm looking for a small C/C++ library that can help me to extract video and audio from mpeg st, any idea please ? (feel free to redirect me please if you think i can get help somewhere else)
<nikolam> This computer is new and also does not want to do shutdown
<badbodh> ohmy, vlc can record your stream. haven;t used it though.
<nikolam> and displays quadziliton ubuntu errors on startup
<nikolam> because it could not shutdown, e.g. was holding cpu frozen on shutdown
<ohmy> badbodh: vlc, gstreamer ffmpeg are beasts
<nikolam> computer is at the customer's office and I am sick of it
<nikolam> ok now it is saying performance and that one is ruled out at least, thanks badbodh
<badbodh> nikolam, run 'dmesg' in terminal. plenty of tools in linux to troubleshoot and fix yourself. with your 'friend' google of course.
<jcamilo> hi, can someone help me?
<asdsdasda> maybe
<asdsdasda> what do you need help with
<cfhowlett> !ask | jcamilo,
<ubottu> jcamilo,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<asdsdasda> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jcamilo> ok, I can access my ubuntu server with ssh, but I cant connect to the internet
<asdsdasda> is it local ?
<jcamilo> yeah
<tykayn-ubuntu> anyone could help me with SSH ?
<asdsdasda> hmm odd. did you check the router?
<asdsdasda> maybe its blocked for outgoing connections for some reason
<jcamilo> it was working yesterday, I was using it for apache and dev websites
<Eduard_Munteanu> tykayn-ubuntu, ask a specific question
<asdsdasda> very strange
<jcamilo> i think this happened after I created my 2 website
<asdsdasda> ohhhh yea then i cant help you, you would need somebody a bit more invested in apache for that i think.
<tykayn-ubuntu> k, so played with iptables on my remote server. and now, when i want to connect back to it i have this error: port 22: Connection refused
<jcamilo> i also install ufw for testing , but I didn't enabled it  so I dont think thats the problem
<asdsdasda> maybe apache stole the ports?
<cfhowlett> jcamilo, verify that ufw is not running
<jcamilo> where can I check the ports
<jcamilo> ?
<jcamilo> its not, I unistalled it
<tykayn-ubuntu> apache generally uses port 80, or 8080
<asdsdasda> use netstat
<asdsdasda> netstat -ntlp | grep LISTEN
<asdsdasda> maybe that will work
<asdsdasda> i found this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/75852/how-do-i-see-which-ports-are-open
<asdsdasda> it could be interesting for you.
<jcamilo> what if I stop apache and try internet
<asdsdasda> yeah you could try that. then we will see if its apache causing the problem
<jcamilo> nop still nothing
<asdsdasda> hmm
<asdsdasda> and you've tried rebooting ?
<EriC^^> can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<jcamilo> yes
<jcamilo> I've tried rebooting
<asdsdasda> try erics advice
<jcamilo> yes I can ping
<EriC^^> then it's a dns problem
<asdsdasda> thats good then you have internet, thats googles dns
<asdsdasda> yea
<jcamilo> I cant ping www.google.pt
<jcamilo> "Unkown Host"
<EriC^^> jcamilo: have you set up the dns server for your internet connection?
<jcamilo> not even local computers
<jcamilo> I dont think so
<jcamilo> but it was working before....
<jcamilo> how can I know if the dns server is ok?
<overseer> speed up brain jar production
<overseer> foresaken almost time
<asdsdasda> what the hell is brain jar productions???
<cfhowlett> overseer, wrong channel
<overseer> the red dragon is expanding its compilation
<asdsdasda> hahahahahha what the hell is he on about
<overseer> no I left forrsaken here
<cfhowlett> overseer, crack makes you stupid.  put down the pipe
<g105b> Where is the correct modern place to put scripts so they execute on boot? I am used to putting links to scripts inside /etc/init.d is this still correct?
<k1l> g105b: since 15.04 ubuntu uses systemd
<jcamilo> is it ok that resolv.conf only has 2 comment lines??
<asdsdasda> can somebody pm me, i want to see what happens
<asdsdasda> did somebody pm me because i just got a nullpointer exception HAHA
<k1l> g105b: so something similiar to this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd_FAQ#How_can_I_make_a_script_start_during_the_boot_process.3F should work
<EriC^^> jcamilo: does it not have nameserver 127.0.0.1 ?
<samdjo> asdsdasda, I did
<jcamilo> nop
<EriC^^> jcamilo: add that line
<jcamilo> it says if you edit the file by hand changes will not be overwritten
<pukapy> hi guys.. i have a problem.. i just install java oracle 8 and minecraft cuz my little brother want to play but when i start minecraft it doesnt start.. it pop-up the windows and that's it
<EriC^^> jcamilo: ok, i guess you need to edit another file, maybe /etc/network/interfaces , i dunno much about this subject
<g105b> k1l: thank you :)
<davidsha> Hey, I was just wondering would this be considered a legitimate bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pciutils/+bug/1516095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1516095 in pciutils (Ubuntu) "pciutils built without libkmod support" [Undecided,New]
<pukapy> anyone know what can i do?
<orf_> Hey guys, installing the skype package has this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/695423/i-cant-see-any-text-on-skype-after-update-to-ubuntu-15-10
<orf_> anyone here have any input as to what could cause that? i'm on a 4k screen which might cause issues
<tykayn-ubuntu> pukapy: you should try calling minecrat in a console, so you see the output logs
<shalgham> I just found 'disable/enable switable graphics' in efi settings! by disabling switchable option, does it mean NVIDIA is off?
<tykayn-ubuntu> dunno
<asdasddsasd> can i pm somebody just to see if it works ?
<geirha> asdasddsasd: you can pm the bot, e.g. /msg ubottu !help
<asdasddsasd> Thanks man! Will do
<jack-zhang> Hello everyone, my ubuntu 14.04 can get right IPv6 address (beginning with 2403), but I can not ping6 any IPv6 address including my default gateways (has two beginning with fe80). The most weird part is that the same computer, the same net, my Windows 7 works well. Some suggestions?
<asdasddsasd> It works lovley. Can i get the bot to pm me somehow?
<asdasddsasd> I want to see how the client handles incoming pms
<jack-zhang> asdasddsasd, talk to me?
<somsip> !test > asdasddsasd
<ubottu> asdasddsasd, please see my private message
<asdasddsasd> Thanks ubottu it worked really good, and thanks for recommending #test!
<asdasddsasd> One very strange thing that happened tho is that i cant see jack-zhangs message here. It only shows up as raw irc.
<asdasddsasd> Very interesting, i will have to research this. Brb
<Pumpkin-_> jack-zhang: when you say "can't ping", what exactly do you get ?. A series of ping timeouts or an error about unknown host ?.
<asdasddsasd> Okay thanks somsip!
<eduard_> hallo
<jack-zhang> Pumpkin-_, I get nothing no error no timeout just wait. when I use control+C to exit it shows all packets lost!!
<asdasdasdsad> !test > asdasdasdsad
<ubottu> asdasdasdsad, please see my private message
<overseer> hashsashuddar
<overseer> icy
<asdasdasdsad> overseer what are you
<asdasdasdsad> and how can i become affiliated
<overseer> be baptised
<_cipher> guys is there any website for shell scripting
<_cipher> you would suggest
<overseer> hashsashuddar
<overseer> full immersion
<asdasdasdsad> what is hashsashuddar, sounds like that dude from dune. whatshisname
<_cipher> how many of you are online ?
<somsip> !ot | asdasdasdsad overseer
<ubottu> asdasdasdsad overseer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<davidsha> Hey, I was just wondering would this be considered a legitimate bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pciutils/+bug/1516095
<somsip> !bash | _cipher
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1516095 in pciutils (Ubuntu) "pciutils built without libkmod support" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> _cipher: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<overseer> how many lambs shall posess eternal life
<overseer> only one
<adasdasd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pbx> often when there's an update to the 'wine-staging' package the auto-updater gets confused, and i get a "do not enter" icon on the updates status bar menu. is this just a flaky package or is there something else i can do to appease the system?
<ChunkzZ> how can I remove everything in ubuntu but keep the video drivers and audio drivers? apart from 1 by 1?
<ChunkzZ> I've been removing with -* and it removes everything related to it but isn't there an easier way?
<pbx> ChunkzZ, what do you mean by "remove everythin in ubuntu"? it's an operating system.
<guest> I doubt you mean *everything* ChunkzZ
<somsip> ChunkzZ: install with the minimal ISO and build up
<ChunkzZ> like the DE, I mean. but keep the video and audio drivers.
<ChunkzZ> somsip: what? there's a minmal iso? where?
<guest> Definitely then start from minimal, and install packages one by one
<somsip> !mini | ChunkzZ
<ubottu> ChunkzZ: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<guest> it really is minimal though. I hope you know what you're doing
<ChunkzZ> yeah, thanks. never knew it existed!
<guest> you're going to be dumped at: user@ubuntu $
<guest> will you know where to go from there?
<ChunkzZ> should do yes, or might use a DE and just remove it. I'll see, I got a few spare days to figure it out. my laptop ain't here, yet.
<ChunkzZ> I got ubuntu running on my odroid though, i3 and everything all configured. I moved over from arch.
<guest> If you want to install from the minimal iso, it might be a good idea to familiarise yourself with the packages that ubuntu-desktop provides
<guest> ChunkzZ: http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/ubuntu-desktop
<ChunkzZ> guest: yeah I'll have a read, thanks. and thanks.
<guest> ChunkzZ: You can cherry-pick individual packages to install from that dependecy list
<ChunkzZ> thanks guest!
<TheEagerPadawan> anyone here that has exp with rdesktop
<jasio> siema
<jasio> haloalo
<jasio> spoko
<hyp0tez> hmm
<asdasdsaddas> spoko nega?
<davidsha> Hey, could someone take a look at this and see if it's worth looking into: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pciutils/+bug/1516095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1516095 in pciutils (Ubuntu) "pciutils built without libkmod support" [Undecided,New]
<OneM_Industries> I need help resizing a LVM partition.
<OneM_Industries> How would I shrink one by about...1Gb?
<Clockwerk> hello everyone, i need help, someone cracked my website, want to be sure that they didn't have acess to vds. How can i check logs in ubuntu who tried to access?
<pbx> Clockwerk, what are vds?  and before sleuthing have you changed your login passwords first?
<pbx> Clockwerk, also, details on "cracked my website" would help
<Clockwerk> not adv. Here is website
<Clockwerk> https://mumblebit.com/ below is link
<mekhami> hi folks. i'm trying to change my DNS settings on 15.04. I changed /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base and added my nameserver in there. restarted network-manager, but the nameserver wasn't added to /etc/resolv.conf
<Clockwerk> near found the bug?
<Clockwerk> i checked var/log/auth.log and saw that 2 days someone was trying to access web
<Clockwerk> ssh and ftp
<pbx> Clockwerk, attempted logins happen all the time. i'm still not clear on what "cracked" means
<Clockwerk> Open https://mumblebit.com/
<Clockwerk> check http://prntscr.com/93srz5
<Clockwerk> IFOUNDONE link
<Clockwerk> it leads to some hacker website
<krcevina> Is it normal that on Ubuntu reboot, a couple of processes are, right from the beginning, in uninterruptible sleep state (D state)?
<aarobc> Is there a way to make it so if a drive doesn't exist but has an entry in fstab that it won't completely break booting?
<pbx> ah, i see, thanks Clockwerk. you just needed to use more words :)
<Clockwerk> So i checked website with virustotal didn't find any backdoor
<Clockwerk> i'm afraid that they have access to server
<pbx> Clockwerk, you should change login passwords, for one thing
<Clockwerk> already
<sruli> i am trying to install from a usb onto a partiton (win on other part) i get an error on boot "there are filesys specific -o flags" "cannot mount dev/loop1 on /cow" what does this mean? how to i sort it?
<davidsha> sruli: it sounds like the file system you used to write onto the usb is different from the file system you are trying to write it to.
<sruli> davidsha: i created the usb with ubuntu creator ,
<davidsha1> sruli: was it written from a wondows system?
<sruli> davidsha: no, from ubuntu
<davidsha1> sruli: Ok, did they both use the same file system type?
<sruli> davidsha: who is both, i dont understand, i made a boot usb to install ubuntu on a dualboot
<howudodat> quick question on forcing nvidia version.  I want to use 346, but it keeps installing 352 (352 has bugs with displayport).  However I cant select 346 in additional drivers. and when I uninstall 352 it uninstalls 346, likewise install of 346 brings in 352. I am running ubuntu 15.10 with gnome-shell
<davidsha1> sruli: Oh, why are you mounting it then? you should be able to boot from the USB by restarting the machine and set up a dual boot from there.
<sruli>  avidsha1: thats what i am doing, i didnt mount it, i get that error at boot
<davidsha1> sruli: the image a .cow file?
<lostsoul> Networking on ubuntu 14.04, NetworkManager appears to not running, yet I an connected and using eth0.  Anyone know what to check for?
<howudodat> sruli: davidsha1:  I have seen this error when my persistence file was corrupted
<davidsha1> sruli: did you try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215589/cannot-mount-dev-loop1-on-cow ?
<howudodat> sruli: you might just try to recreate the usb and dont create the persistence file...discard changes after shutdown or similar.  you might also try using a different usb creator.  I have found the startup disk creator to be very unreliable
<sruli> i am making it again this time without persistance, should i use gpt or msdos for the table?
<sruli>  howudodat:  gpt or msdos for table?
<howudodat> sruli: I am not 100% sure.  I would try gpt and if that fails, try it again with msdos
<thaddee> Hi guys, I'm having trouble with my display server (I think that
<sruli> tnx
<thaddee> 's what it's called)
<hubbunny> hey guys, I'm currently runnning Win7 but looking to dual boot with Ubuntu. Just looking for some advice, From my current setup how do I go about having a dual boot with minimum hdd space for each OS and having the rest of the HDD space available to both?
<thaddee> and I read that downgrading to an older kernel is the solution
<thaddee> never done this before
<thaddee> how do I know which kernel to downgrade to?
<thaddee> hubbunny: what I always do is shrink down the windows partition and then adding a shared partition for both OSs
<thaddee> the shared partition is an NTFS partition
<thaddee> ubuntu usually comes with gparted
<thaddee> that's a good tool for partitioning
<hubbunny> thaddee thanks that sounds good.
<thaddee> after that you format the rest of the partition to ext4
<howudodat> hubbunny: you might also take a look at the officiall documentation before starting...here is a link to it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<hubbunny> Thanks howudodat.
<krcevina> Am I visible? I asked two questions today, but nothing. I will look for more dedicated channels. I just want to see if I'm visible :)
<minimec> krcevina: pong...
<krcevina> minimec: thanks
<davidmichaelkarr> part of my 14.04 update dbs appear to be corrupted somehow.  I'm using the gui "software updater", and I've tried a few times to install updates to "Ubuntu base", but I get a dialog saying that this requires untrusted sources, and that appears to complete the process.  When I restart it, it brings up the same info about updates to "Ubuntu base".  I then
<davidmichaelkarr> tried "apt-get update" from a shell, and I'm getting lots of errors apparently about "failing to resolve".
<howudodat> davidmichaelkarr: you have repos without signed certs.  you can do apt-get upgrade and it will prompt if you want to trust the updates, review them and decide yes or no.
<OerHeks> <krcevina> i see Kworker .. do you really run kubuntu on an ARM device?
<BottomNotch> can anyone here help me with my old serial touchscreen?
<krcevina> OerHeks: No, I run Ubuntu utopic
<lentzi90> Is there some simple way of getting the IP addres of a beaglebone running snappy ubuntu? I can't find my micro HDMI adapter... and I can't access the router to check it that way.
<OerHeks> krcevina, kworker is part of Kubuntu. so you installed an other dekstop on top of it, anyway, Utopic is EOL, dead, upgrade to a supported version please
<OerHeks> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<OerHeks> and arm, what do you expect of it, it is not a racemonster for a heavy desktop
<BottomNotch> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad X61 Tablet with trusty and my touchscreen is not working
<BottomNotch> I know that it's a serial touchscreen, I know the serial port is dev/ttyS4 but beyond that I have no idea what to do
<krcevina> okay, it's not up to me to decide which one to use, I have stuck with this one,  so I'm just interested in "is it normal to have processes in D state right from the beginning"
<BottomNotch> can anyone help me?
<r_rios> BottomNotch: Just ask your question
<BottomNotch>  have a Lenovo Thinkpad X61 Tablet with trusty and my touchscreen is not working
<BottomNotch> I know that it's a serial touchscreen, I know the serial port is dev/ttyS4 but beyond that I have no idea what to do
<BottomNotch> I've tried the instructions found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<BottomNotch> none if the drivers work correctly even with callibration.
<davidmichaelkarr> howudodat: Hmm, I never got a prompt to accept certs, but doing upgrade appears to have succeeded.
<davidmichaelkarr> howudodat: However, I'm seeing a bad symptom afterwards, and I don't know if it was due to the upgrade.  I had configured this VM so that I could connect to it from the host, but now the connection (and ping) fails with "no route to host" or "destination host unreachable".
<davidmichaelkarr> Oh, never mind.  my guest IP has changed, by one digit.
<BottomNotch> did someone answer my question while I was breifly dissconected?
<hkm> hello
<jab> hello
<BottomNotch> guess not, anyone know somewhere where I might get help with my touchscreen?
<BottomNotch> no one here seems to be able to help
<deshymers> is there a way via cli to view what services/applications are owned by a certain user, these may not be running
<deshymers> or else I would just use the ps cmd
<BottomNotch> so no help here, don't know where else to go, guess I don't get a touchscreen on ubuntu
<OerHeks> BottomNotch, i have been reading about that machine, 61T https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X61T
<OerHeks> out of date wiki, but that intel GMA 3100 is quite old, but it should work ootb
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<msl_beat> hello
<Knight80> I've got a problem here, I can't hear sound on games
<Knight80> I'm on Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 but I installed xfce4
<Knight80> Since then, I can't hear sound on games
<gremlyn> having a weird wifi-ui issue, where if i try to select anything that is not one of two wifi networks, the entire wifi UI stops responding and I have to reboot in order to get wifi functionality back
<gremlyn> I have a 5GHz and 2.4GHz wifi network, and my phone tether. I can't switch to the 2.4GHz without it locking up the ui
<wizzkidd> w1zzk1dd
<wizzkidd> w1zzk1dd90210aaa
<wizzkidd> can anyone here help me with bonding 2 NIC's... I previously had this done okay before I reinstalled Ubuntu and had to reconfigure my network interfaces.  Somehow my last install referred to my dual NIC as p1p1 and p1p2, but his time its enp2s0f0 and enp2s0f1 ... do the ifaces have a new name introduced in an update?
<TJ-> gremlyn: Network Manager does some verbose logging to /var/log/syslog; there might be a clue there
<gremlyn> thanks TJ- I'll looks
<TJ-> wizzkidd: sounds like the original naming used biosdevnames, but how you have systemd persistent naming
<TJ-> wizzkidd: "EtherNet Port 2 Slot 0 Function 0,1
<wizzkidd> TJ-: ok, the naming convention makes sense.  Do you know why these have changed now that I have rebuilt my ubuntu server?
<bagolytoll> Hi all! Can somebody help? If one drive dies in a RAID 1. Do I have to format the new drive?
<bagolytoll> software raid
<TJ-> wizzkidd: which Ubuntu release is it? when you say 'rebuilt', does that mean reinstalled the *same* Ubuntu release? Did the original Ubuntu installation previously get release-upgraded  before it was rebuilt?
<Jakey3> is there a way to stop chromium logging history
<Jakey3> ?
<gremlyn> any reason my syslog would have a bunch of "smtp: Failed: Connect failed" entries? says there are 37k+ messages, but from what?
<TJ-> bagolytoll: No, you mark the failed drive as failed, remove it from the array, add the replacement drive as a spare to the arrray and then make it active. The data will then be synced to it.
<TJ-> gremlyn: any process ID number next to those messages you can correlate to the originating process?
<manager> hola
<bagolytoll> hm thx
<gremlyn> TJ-, nullmailer[4064] ?
<wizzkidd> TJ-: I previously had 15.04 ... I formatted the drive and started fresh with 15.04 again followed by an update / upgrade / dist-upgrade
<TJ-> gremlyn: OK, so whatever nullmailer is cannot connect :)
<TJ-> wizzkidd: so the system has always been 15.04?
<wizzkidd> TJ-: yes
<gremlyn> TJ-, hah but why nothing should be sending mail from this computer :P
<TJ-> wizzkidd: OK, 15.04 is a weird transistional hybrid of Upstart and Systemd init systems. I can only think that the original install was using Upstart and biosdevnames (or statically assigned names via udevd) and this latest doesn't have those, so Systemd is using its persistent interface naming scheme now
<TJ-> !info nullmailer | gremlyn
<ubottu> gremlyn: nullmailer (source: nullmailer): simple relay-only mail transport agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.13-1 (wily), package size 88 kB, installed size 451 kB
<wizzkidd> TJ-: ok, that sounds feasible.  I seem to have the bonding working now, I just had to use the alternative interface names. I dont even have eth0 or em0 now
<gremlyn> hah apparently my minecraft server tries to send an email every time it saves the world
<TJ-> gremlyn: the only package that depends on nullmailer is exim4-config
<TJ-> gremlyn: ahhh, good, you found that without too much trouble :)
<gremlyn> TJ-, just had to read one of the emails once I found them
<gremlyn> heh :)
<game0> guys, sudo apt-get isn't working with me
<OerHeks> wizzkidd, "predictable network interfaces names default on" can be turned off, in 15.04,  http://askubuntu.com/a/628492
<TJ-> wizzkidd: right, Systemd has introduced these persistent interface names to try to avoid race condition naming errors that were becoming more frequent wth hotplug/discovery race conditions. Previously eth* naming was on a first-discovery, first-allocated basis and that could change on a per-boot basis
<game0> I recived this problem when I've done apt-get upgrade
<game0> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<game0> what should I do?
<Pici> game0: What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<game0> I'm using ubuntu server 14.04
<game0> pici
<Pici> game0: Have you tried to run apt-get update recently?
<game0> yes, it's showing ign messages
<game0> to all
<game0> pici
<Pici> game0: /ll pastebinit 5
<Pici> er
<Pici> ignore that
<wizzkidd> TJ-: ah i see, great, thanks for the explanation.  I may just leave it as it is for now, if it causes complications with anything in the future (such a poor script *assuming* my interface name) then I may disable the "predictable network interface names" as OerHeks suggested
<game0> pici
<game0> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Pici> game0: Can you please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<game0> #
<game0> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.2)]$
<game0> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.2)]$
<game0> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.2)]$
<game0> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.2)]/$
<game0> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.2)]/$
<OerHeks> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> Errr, 14.10 ?
<TJ-> !eol | game0
<ubottu> game0: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> that is just the cdrom
<TJ-> right, but that is *not* 14.04
<OerHeks> that persists during upgrading to 15.04 . ... oh no, indeed
<chindy> apt-get tells me that there are 0 upgraded and 0 installed and 0 not upgraded
<MonkeyDust> game0  next time, use a pastebin for multiple lines
<chindy> isnt it supposed to be at least 1 not upgraded?
<OerHeks> chindy, why should that be?  did you try dist-upgrade ?? ( it will not upgrade to the next ubuntu)
<chindy> i am trying to install numpy and it does not work
<game0> ubottu can you help me?
<ubottu> game0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest58339> help please, auto updated xubuntu today now x will not start: hangs black screen
<zyzzy> grub black screen ?
<OerHeks> game0, if you are on 14.10, you cannot install anything as it is EOL, dead, upgrade please
<TJ-> !eolupgrade | game0
<ubottu> game0: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<game0> my problem is how to upgrade
<TJ-> game0:  read the links ^^^^^
<OerHeks> usethe EOLupgrade trick in the last url
<houcheng> DerHeks, can not install ? i thought can not upgrade only.
<Pici> chindy: doesn't work how? how are you trying to install numpy?
<OerHeks> houcheng, no, the servers are offline, there is 1 old-versions server, to upgrade or do some research
<chindy> Pici, sudo pip install numpy or apt-get install python-numpy
<houcheng> oh, got it.
<wizzkidd> TJ-: is there a way to find out what is the latest supported kernel for Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<Pici> chindy: never ever use sudo pip.  The latter should work though.
<chindy> Pici, it does not tough
<Pici> chindy: If you're getting the message that you pasted above, then it is already installed.
<wizzkidd> TJ-: actually, ignore that, I just realised that I already have the latest supported kernel installed since my new reinstallation
<OerHeks> wizzkidd, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 	v3.15-rc1-trusty/	09-Jun-2015 11:12
<TJ-> wizzkidd: "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic"
<wizzkidd> TJ-: it appears im sitting on 4.2.0-18-generic
<TJ-> wizzkidd: so that's 15.10, not 15.04 ?
<wizzkidd> ohhhh?
<Guest58339> zyzzy: no it loads quickly past the ubuntu graphical screen then as x should be starting,  screen goes black with flashing _ at top left of screen. small occasional hard disk light, wifi light flashing
<TJ-> wizzkidd: "lsb_release -a"
<chindy> Pici, if i import numpy as np i get no module named numpy
<wizzkidd> TJ-: you are correct, I am infact on 15.10 - im not sure how i made that silly mistake
<Pici> chindy: Which version of python?
<chindy> in both python2.7 and python3.4
<wizzkidd> TJ-: ahh i see, my  bad, i saw 14.04 and mixed that with 15.04 ... my bad!
<wizzkidd> TJ-: so with that said I am on 15.10 ... lol
<TJ-> wizzkidd: that better explains the device naming, too
<wizzkidd> TJ-: :) gotcha
<zyzzy> Guest58339 reinstall xfce stuffs ?
<Pici> chindy: Are you in a virtualenv?
<chindy> no
<chindy> Pici, no
<xMopxShell> how can I strace a kernel thread?
<emitattuo> I can't seem to find the hal package for flash on 15.10.
<Guest58339> zyzzy: im not sure how to do that. im now running live usb to get online. i thought there would be a way to fix the hard disk install  using this live version
<Pici> chindy: hm.  Are you running this within an interactive python session?
<Guest58339> zyzzy:or shall i try reboot into hard disk safe mode
<OerHeks> emitattuo, HAL is long gone, if you want flash/shockwave/moonlight you want chrome browser, for DRM content.
<chindy> Pici, how can i make sure that i am running this within an interactive python session
<chindy> ?
<zyzzy> safe mode is usually worth a look just to learn things
<Pici> chindy: Well, what exactly are you trying to run?
<chindy> Pici, by now? this line import numpy as np
<dragos> hi
<dragos> ikonia: hi
<Guest58339> zyzzy: i did the usual safe mode fsck and reinstall broken packages etc
<Pici> chindy: yes, but where are you typing that?
<pingslas> test
<Pici> pingslas: please don't hilight people for no reason.
<emitattuo> OerHeks, oh, thanks.  It was working in arch.  Why was it dumped?
<pingslas> okey
<zyzzy> Guest58339 dang and your desktop package still isn't booting
<chindy> Pici, in a test.py file aswell as in the console interpreter
<Pici> chindy: what does   which python   say?
<zyzzy> Guest58339 feasible solution? use live cd to backup data, nuke & pave
<OerHeks> emitattuo, https://wiki.debian.org/HALRemoval 2011/12 ,, "it was working in Arch" but does it work today in Arch ? i don't want to know actually :-)
<zyzzy> guest58339 i did that many times with xubuntu why not
<Guest58339> zyzzy: worse its my girlfriends computer. i have 24 hours. it took months to get the 3g card set up correctly and all the right modules and firmware. should have backed up i know. can i at least get a listing of all the packages/fw/mods etc to help reinstall if really needed?
<emitattuo> OerHeks, thanks again.  (it did last week :-)
<TJ-> Guest58339: use the logs, Luke! /var/log/* on the installed root file-system; check /var/log/X0rg.0.log, syslog, kern.log for clues.
<TJ-> Guest58339: you'll need to mount that root file-system from the Live env first, then you can inspect those logs
<emitattuo> Guest58339, can't you chroot into it?
<Guest58339> TJ-: thanks. hope i understand them
<TJ-> Guest58339: once you have access you can pastebin them to get help. It sounds like a relatively simple GPU driver issue
<Guest58339> hey guys you are going to fast for me! how to chroot from this live usb
<Guest58339> i really want to avoid clean install
<game0> guys, I solved the old date problem by this
<dcz> hello guys, i use ubuntu mate 15.10 and when i open caja , after 1 min later it freezes and i have to force quit it ? whats the problem here ?
<Guest58339> TJ-: i googled that before, a few people having that mproblem
<game0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<OerHeks> game0, good, same way as the url from ubottu
<emitattuo> TJ-, if it is a graphics issue, could Guest58339 tell GRUB to nomodeset?
<game0> no, it's more simple steps
<game0> the url the commands was not working
<game0> there's differences OerHeks
<OerHeks> game0, no there is not, but have fun upgrading.
<TJ-> Guest58339: something like "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sdXY /target" - where /dev/sdXY is the root file-system of the hard-disk installation. Use "lsblk" to discover what device that is
<arunangshu> on installing vlc player i am getting this error" http://pastebin.com/RZsgNXe2 "
<game0> thanks OerHeks
<arunangshu> please help
<Guest58339> emitattuo: i write that down for a try. need to gather much info while on live x
<bagolytoll> Hi all! I need help. I installed quota. I set for one user quota check and set 1024 for hard. 1MB? It doesnt work. I could copy 100MB
<MonkeyDust> arunangshu  how are you installing vlc?
<arunangshu> through software centre
<dcz> hello guys, i use ubuntu mate 15.10 and when i open caja , after 1 min later it freezes and i have to force quit it ? whats the problem here ?
<MonkeyDust> arunangshu  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<arunangshu> its elementary OS Freya \n \l
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<OerHeks> arunangshu, LANGUAGE = (unset),        LC_ALL = (unset), install/upgrade your locale and language  is your issue
<OerHeks> oh elementary .. is not ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> arunangshu  elementary is not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<Knight80> I need some help here, I've got no sound on some games
<OerHeks> arunangshu, they have their own issues, but basicly setup your locale
<arunangshu> how to setup lacale i am new here
<OerHeks> !elementary | arunangshu you should ask here
<ubottu> arunangshu you should ask here: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<MonkeyDust> arunangshu  ask in the elementary channel, not here
<k1l> arunangshu: the non-ubuntu versions do have issues with the repos because they change stuff. like the naming of the OS which is sometimes needed. so better ask them for support
<Knight80> Do you have any ideas about this issue?
<k1l> Knight80: are that old games and they dont work with pulesaudio or alsa?
<Knight80> k1l They're quite old, yes
<Knight80> k1l And they don't work with pulseaudio nor alsa
<dcz> what a community, elementary is not ubuntu , so go fuck yourself, very nice, ubuntu is linux , elementary is linux , so help everybody , need that. congrats guys, you are awesome. i hope, one day you guys stuck somewhere and cry like a baby
<Jakey3> is there a way to stop chromium logging history in ubuntu 14.04?
<Knight80> k1l I tried uninstalling pulseaudio, without success...
<k1l> Knight80: there you go. that can be very difficult to get them running in a way we have good audio support today.
<k1l> dcz: then there is still ##linux
<OerHeks> ... dcz, we appreciate your input ... not
<chindy> Pici, so you cant think of a solution either?
<daftykins> dcz: you're welcome to install a distro that actually has a community...
<daftykins> there are 0 benefits to running elementary
<requiest> hi all
<Knight80> k1l Both games used to work properly, but I guess I changed something and now they don't
<dcz> fucking douches, you still think giving anwer to me :D haha very nice
<vacho> hello guys, I got an email from linode saying my server is sending spam... how do I disable all outbound emails?
<r00ter> hi
<Pici> chindy: I had asked you what the result of   which python  was, but didn't see a reply.  Now I'm sort of busy with other things.  You might be able to get an answer in #python though, they're usually pretty good with these things.
<OerHeks> vacho, pull the ethernet cable, and fix it.
<vacho> I want to disable it temporarily until I can investigate the issue. Must be malware of some sosrt.
<vacho> sort*
<requiest> help on emote boot in linux using pxe (not remote installation o linux)
<TJ-> vacho: add a firewall rule on the OUTPUT tables for ipv4 and ipv6 DROPing all outoging to --dport 25 maybe ?
<OerHeks> !lstp
<vacho> TJ-: that sounds like an excellent idea..
<vacho> TJ-: do you mind walking me through it?
<Knight80> k1l I actually turned to xfce4 from Gnome... Since then, there's no sound...
<EriC^^> vacho: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j REJECT ( found this here http://superuser.com/questions/291439/disable-or-block-outgoing-email )
<TJ-> vacho: "sudo iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 25 -j DROP' sudo ip6tables -I OUTPUT 1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 25 -j DROP"
<EriC^^> maybe add another port that's used for ssl ? TJ- ?
<vacho> TJ-: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j REJECT ... will that do both ipv6 and ipv4?
<TJ-> vach duplicate those rules for ports 587 and 465 just in case your MTA tries to deliver to the secure services
<vacho> TJ-: done!
<TJ-> vacho: "iptables ..." does IPv4; "ip6tables ..." does Ipv6
<bagolytoll> how to set up quota on raid?
<vacho> TJ-: gotcha, well thanks guys..really helpful thanks TJ and EriC^^
<EriC^^> sure thing
<requiest> help on remote boot in linux using pxe (not remote installation of linux)
<TJ-> vacho: note the use of "-I <chain> 1" to ensure that rule is the first in the chain. If you used "-A <chain>" it'd be added to the end , which may mean some other rule processes/allows the packets and your new rule is never reached
<rinki> thanks all those that helped with my problems running x after update! turns out to be a touchscreen calibration profile i modded!
<k1l> Knight80: i would start and see if there are known workarounds for that games.  i self tested some older games and there the old workarounds dont work anymore.
<OerHeks> requiest, lots of docs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<bagolytoll> Can anybody help with quota? Error: Cannot guress format from filename on /dev%sik%by-uuid/... Please specify format on commandline. Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option. RAID 1
<OerHeks> requiest, remote boot is so wide, what do you want to do exactly?
<Knight80> k1l Thank you :)
<TJ-> requiest: 'cobbler' is a good package for auto-deploying PXE boot profiles
<Knight80> By the way, one of the games is Mania Drive, binaries downloadable from here -----> http://maniadrive.raydium.org/index.php?downloads=yes
<higgsboson> hello everyone, I recovered some video files, and I get 'could not determine the type of stream' error when I want to see their contents. does it mean they are corrupted?
<daftykins> higgsboson: try running them via 'mediainfo' or just playing them...
<requiest> 60 pc with i3 with 2g ram 500 gb hdd on that windows os my requirement is only  shell login is required without using window. o.s should boot through server
<higgsboson> daftykins, the error comes when I just play them
<daftykins> probably hosed then, double check with mediainfo
<shudon> hi all :) i'm using ubuntu 14.04. i don't have a touchscreen. how can revert back to classic scrollbars? these new ones are always getting in the way :(
<shudon> or is there a key i can hold to suppress the appearance of the scroller that pops up when my cursor goes near the scrollbar?
<shudon> really anything could help
<OerHeks> shudon, unity tweak can do that
<k1l> shudon: run in a terminal: gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<higgsboson> just now my cursor is locked, touchpad doesnt work. is there a way to release it back?
<higgsboson> or something I could check?
<OerHeks> higgsboson, fn + internal/externalmouse key ?
<RNeville> Hello, I'm using the Firefox plugin Dictionary.com and when I try to get this plugin to play the sound recording for the work I get this error message: Activate VLC Multimedia - any help appreciated
<higgsboson> OerHeks fn+F8 and fn+left touchpad key didnt work so far
<Bilel_mk>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Bilel_mk zbrfocfnaaay
<Knight80> I've got a laptop with Ubuntu 15.04 and sound is working with Mania Drive!
<Knight80> I can't wrap my head around it
<daftykins> RNeville: sounds like your default application association in Firefox is to run VLC, but that doesn't work quite right - you might want to ask the Mozilla folks in their own channel, they may be very familiar with this
<requiest> 60 pc with i3 with 2g ram 500 gb hdd on that windows os my requirement is only  shell login is required without using window. o.s should boot through server
<k1l> requiest: and where is the issue now?
<daftykins> requiest: no need for a repeat.
<requiest> ok i am sorry thank you
<ratio> hi this is more a general linux question, but I have a shell account with limited priviledges, and keep getting errors like this:  not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get install -q -y software-p roperties-common' as root
<devsys> Hi All, I have been struggling with an issue as of late -- my /boot partition has became full presumably due to kernel updates. I manually purge these from time to time, but I was wondering why this is happening and if there is a way to do this in a more automatic fashion? Thanks
<k1l> ratio: best is to talk to the shell hoster about such sings. we dont know what the limited the accounts to and if they have a 3rd party pacakge system or they install packages for you on demand
<ratio> ok ty
<k1l> devsys: which ubuntu exactly?
<devsys> k1l: I am on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<OerHeks> ratio, maybe a typo ? software-p roperties-common
<devsys> k1l: uname -a says I am on 3.13.0-65-generic
<k1l> devsys: ubuntu added scripts to the kernel install so old kernels get marked as "to be removed by apt-get autoremove" but i dont know since when that works
<k1l> devsys: at least since 15.04 i only need to run "sudo apt-get autoremove" to get rid of old kernels
<devsys> k1l: Ok, maybe I need to do a dist upgrade then
<daftykins> k1l: not certain myself either, but i've seen it since 14.04 first hand
<k1l> devsys: did you try a apt-get autoremove?
<daftykins> devsys: every time i install a new one i reboot into it then purge the last :)
<devsys> I think it works on my version, it's trying to do a kernel upgrade at the same time and failing formt he looks of it (due to the full /boot)
<daftykins> yeah you won't be able to autoremove whilst an install attempt is going
<devsys> ok, I guess I'll have to manually purge some of the old kernels and then retry
<daftykins> you'll need to use "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.13.0-##-generic linux-image-3.13.0-##-generic" to clean some out
<devsys> ok thanks trying that now
<bruins> is there a way to install 15.05.01 LTS if you are -currently- on 15.05.03 LTS (.01 will maintain 3.x kernel, while .03 will require a kernel upgrade to 4.x to maintain support)
<baizon> bruins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<k1l> bruins: its about enablement stack. if you install the "linux-generic" you will add the 14.04 3.13 kernel again.
<k1l> !enablementstack
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bruins> ok hmm
<bruins> i dont need that , it is a VM
<bruins> it says on the release page that support ends fairly soon, but the support doesnt matter you are saying?
<k1l> bruins: no
<daftykins> bruins: 15.04 is EOL end of January i think yeah, you shouldn't be running it by then
<k1l> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack  it explains how the kernel is supported on the LTS versions.
<k1l> bruins: you can switch the (backports) kernels easily with the enablement-stack packages like shown on that wiki page
<bruins> i apologize
<bruins> i am on 14.04.03, and this is re: 14.04
<bruins> so i am looking at 2019 EOL
<bruins> :/ sorry
<higgsboson> I had to restart for the cursor problem
<bruins> EOL for 14.04.03 is before 14.04.01, i would like to stay with 01 i feel is the right choice, but i am currently on 14.04.03
<k1l> bruins: either you go "back" to the 3.13 original 14.04 kernel or you move through the backports kernels to the 16.04 kernel then.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.png
<k1l> bruins: do you even read what i explain?
<bruins> i see your highlight above now, ok
<bruins> i missed when typing..
<daftykins> bruins: 14.04 can be using the supported 3.13 kernel *AND* show up as being 14.04.3 when checking version - it's about updated packages.
<devsys> k11 & daftykins: Thanks for the help, I got it straightened out
<daftykins> bruins: installing 14.04.3 from 14.04.3 media can show up as being the 3.19 kernel due to coming with the vivid (15.04) HWE stack. this kernel does *NOT* go EOL when vivid goes EOL.
<daftykins> i believe all of this is covered in the links you were given :)
<k1l> bruins: see the wiki page the bot mentioned. it explains it and got nice pictograms :)
<bruins> ok :) wow yes
<bruins> i am writing your help to emails now
<bruins> and will source here of course
<bruins> thank you all -- i wasnt' sure and this is a long term question brought up --
 * bruins back to programmin.. ;/
<Massrawy> Hello everyone ..
<daftykins> bruins: what do you mean writing to emails? :P
<Massrawy> i seem to be off today .. I am not able to set a user cron job ...
<daftykins> Massrawy: support only, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Massrawy> daftykins: thanks.
<Pici> Massrawy: er... are you asking for support for that?
<bruins> i am deploying project to 14.04.03, and spec includes software/kernel support for x years.. i wrote asking the same questions i am asking here. :) now with real answers, and eye-candy answers..
<daftykins> i figured the question might have been coming :)
<Pici> Massrawy: Because this is the channel for that, I dont know why you were pointed to the other channel.
<daftykins> bruins: ah ok, yeah as long as you setup new systems from 14.04.0 or 14.04.1 media then, they'll dist-upgrade to 14.04.3 but keep the 3.13 kernel and not have any HWE stack hassle
<Guest76042> Alt-Tab does not display desktop in elementary freya
<Guest76042> is it possible to configure that
<Guest76042> ?
<Bashing-om> !EOS | Guest76042
<k1l> Guest76042: please ask the elementary guys about issues on ther OS
<k1l> !elementary | Guest76042
<ubottu> Guest76042: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bpye_> Would a library in Ubuntu 14.04 that will not work with Clang 3.5 without a newer commit being added be considered a bug?
<Guest76042> apparently that channel seemed inactive..so I asked here considering that elementary is based on ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> Guest76042: yes, however we do not support it here regardless. if you want support, install a supported Ubuntu release, sorry.
<Bashing-om> Guest76042: But in Elementary, there are differences we here on ubuntu would not be aware of . thus no support .
<Massrawy> Pici: yes I am
<Massrawy> I think my issue is something silly but I have been focusing on it so much I just need another set of eyes to point what is the problem
<daftykins> Massrawy: you need to type it out then, possibly in a http://paste.ubuntu.com if it's long :)
<Pici> Massrawy: The task that you described in the other channel would run daily at 6am, is that when you want it to run?
<Massrawy> Pici: yes, however it's not running for some reason
<Massrawy> i will be glad to post anything needed on pastebin
<Pici> Massrawy: Can you pastebin the script that you're trying to run?
<Massrawy> sure .. thaks for the help, working on it now.
<Massrawy> *thanks
<Massrawy> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/13316444/
<Pici> Massrawy: and if you run that manually with root, it works?
<sarink> i just downloaded the nodejs tarball from https://nodejs.org/en/download/stable/ and then unzipped it, where do i put this folder now? where would it go if i had installed from apt? (i didn't because i wanted v5.0.0)
<Pici> Massrawy: what you can do is include a >> /root/apt.log 2>&1  at the end of your crontab line (before the comment, of course) which should log all stdout and stderr to that file.  Also make sure that there is indeed an entry for this line in /var/log/auth.log, it should say that CRON ran something.
<daftykins> sarink: finding a PPA would've been a lot better than attempting a manual install
<Massrawy> ok .. making changes now and will update
<Massrawy> run-parts /var/spool/cron/crontabs -v would be the correct way to force/test the cron job, right ?
<sarink> daftykins: it's a zip file of the binaries, is it more complicated than just putting it somewhere and adding the bin folder to the path?
<sarink> i don't have to compile it
<Pici> Massrawy: I've never done it that way, usually I just modify the crontab to have the thing run close to now.
<mcphail> Massrawy: silly question, but have you made sure there is a newline at the end of the crontab?
<Massrawy> mcphail: you know what, actually there is now new line ! ... would that be an issue ?
<mcphail> Massrawy: yes - see the end of "man 5 crontab"
<Massrawy> Pici: adjusted to 2 minutes from now and will see how it goes
<mcphail> Massrawy: age old crontab bug
<Massrawy> mcphail: Pici ... thank you both ! it seems like the run-parts command was throwing me off, as suggested by Pici adjusting the time to test seemed to have kicked the job, for the sake of sanity I added the line as suggested by mcphail
<daftykins> sarink: i'm not a dev so i can't comment on the usage of that product, however i'd be willing to bet there are channels where folk might be able to tell you if there *is* a PPA or better way to set it up; try messaging alis to find channels
<emadhelmi> hi dears i have open vpn on my IOS tablet an on my windows but i dont know how to connect with a openvpn connection
<emadhelmi> i means usisng a ".ovpn" file
<django_> 2nd time since iv einstalled ubuntu that i get an error that it crashed and it wants to send data to ubuntu
<django_> is this normal?
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/O6YHZ8dm/
<rinki> help! trying to use xinput calibrator but device id's change every boot!
<akik> emadhelmi: do you have the certificate and tls key too?
<starligh1> hello :)
<akik> emadhelmi: open the .ovpn file and see what files are referenced there
<daftykins> django_: just remove the logs, if it happens again... then you need to check up on it
<django_> daftykins: its happened multiple times
<django_> ive only had ubuntu for like 3 weeks
<django_> or so
<emadhelmi> akik, yes i do
<starligh1> does anyone know how I can make a script file with a bunch of export A=B?
<daftykins> django_: with deleting you mean, or that it comes up on every boot? because it will pop up on every boot if it happens once
<OerHeks> django_, yes, that is normal.
<emadhelmi> akik, i have certificate and tls
<daftykins> django_: also why was your image nothing to do with problems whatsoever?
<emadhelmi> akik, i.e they are in the ovpn file
<django_> daftykins: this is like 3rd time its happened, i just opened my laptop in school..i had closed it (not shut off) before leaving
<django_> i do this all the time
<daftykins> emadhelmi: install the OpenVPN client
<wizzkidd> list zfs
<daftykins> wizzkidd: what are you looking for?
<daftykins> django_: right but have you EVER *cleared* the crash logs?
<django_> daftykins: probably not
<emadhelmi> sudo apt-get install what?
<daftykins> django_: ok so then pay attention to what i'm saying...
<daftykins> emadhelmi: look it up with "apt-cache search openvpn"
<wizzkidd> daftykins: apologies, i didnt mean to type that publically.  I'm looking for a zfs channel
<OerHeks> emadhelmi, on Unity 14.04, all I had to do was go to edit connections, Click "add" by using the drop down list to select import a saved VPN configuration, and then select my "filename.ovpn" file
<daftykins> wizzkidd: message the bot 'alis'
<akik> emadhelmi: "sudo apt-get install openvpn" then "openvpn --config file.ovpn"
<wizzkidd> daftykins: oh ok, ill try it
<akik> emadhelmi: not sure if you need to use "sudo openvpn --config file.ovpn". probably if it adds routes
<daftykins> akik: seems non-user-friendly to point someone to non-GUI options? :)
<emadhelmi> OerHeks, Where is edit connections?
<OerHeks> emadhelmi, in your network manager? like this old 12.04 page http://askubuntu.com/questions/187511/how-can-i-use-a-ovpn-file-with-network-manager
<daftykins> on the network manager icon :>
<akik> what non-gui what?
<OerHeks> might be a bit different, but basicly the same.
<daftykins> akik: why give someone a CLI solution, if they don't know how to find packages it hints at their experience level :)
<daftykins> *package
<OerHeks> no need for an extra package, AFAIK.
<daftykins> good to know :)
<akik> i'll just ignore those comments
<xchatter> Since the upgrade to Ubuntu 15.10 my PC freezes about 3-4 times a day and I have to restart. How can I check what causes this?
<daftykins> akik: i'm deadly serious, i think it's advice worth considering - why do you have a problem with that?
<akik> daftykins: i gave instructions on how to use the openvpn client. i don't have a problem with it
<daftykins> right but CLI only, which doesn't suit all users - nevermind, either you don't understand my point or don't want to.
<akik> daftykins: if you have info on how to install the openvpn gui client, go ahead
<mcphail> !info network-manager-openvpn
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10.0-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 23 kB, installed size 79 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<daftykins> akik: yes i did.
<transhuman> hi getting a php error on UBUNTU latest stable funny thing is the error says its looking for a dll which is to the best of my knowledge a windows problem. anyone able to help http://paste.debian.net/333417/
<daftykins> transhuman: where did this PHP file come from? have you tried to install some kind of product there? looks like something looking for a hardcoded bunch of libs
<akik> every linux user should be able to use the shell
<daftykins> PHP build rather than file
<transhuman> its from my website which is running apache and wordpress
<daftykins> akik: yes i agree, however that's not appropriate to a new user support channel
<daftykins> transhuman: is this even an ubuntu VPS, or a debian one?
<akik> daftykins: this channel is for all users, right?
<transhuman> Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> akik, learn to walk before leaning to run
<daftykins> transhuman: if you pay someone to host this, they may have paid support
<akik> BluesKaj: what?
<BluesKaj> learning even
<BluesKaj> new users that is, akik
<OerHeks> transhuman, looks like it is not LAMP, but WAMP.
<transhuman> no its my  own hosting. I have been around the block a few, but cant figure out a solution. It says that adding extensions to the php.ini fixes it but the extensions are windows dlls so I am wondering do I need to install something on windows and copy the dll over or something
<transhuman> not even sure if that would work on the core of it
<daftykins> transhuman: well that is setting off alarm bells to me, what've you added recently that's calling for those files?
<transhuman> openssl is installed and so isnt the second ubuntu package
<dupondje> anyone knows a good file/partition recovery tool?
<daftykins> dupondje: testdisk
<mcphail> dupondje: photorec
<dupondje> had a raid0 where 1 disk failed, was able to copy 1/3rd of the broken disk, but ofc the mdadm array doesn't moint anymore :
<daftykins> which is part of testdisk :D
<transhuman> I disabled all but the youtube plugin same thing happens. strange for sure
<mcphail> daftykins: you type too fast for me :)
<daftykins> mcphail: :D sorry
<mcphail> dupondje: recovering a broken raid0 is going to be an exercise in pain/futility. Time to restore from your backup
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: I hate these folder icons. Is this caused by the Linux version of Firefox, my DE, or something else? https://i.imgur.com/A8d1QDA.png
<dupondje> mcphail: I know, in fact I would just want to be able to mount it, as I think nothing important is on it ... :)
<goku_> hello?
<daftykins> hi...
<Jiffer> Hey
<goku_> I'm totally new to this xchat stuff lol
<maddawg3> cool
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: got any themes on firefox?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Not a single one. :)
<VictoriaXOXO> I could live with the icon as long as the stupid arrow is gone.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: putting another on would be a quick test, then it could be your DE icon set yes - which DE?
<Jiffer> Heres a good question, where do i find help on the terminal and using terminal commands
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: MATE.
<goku_> So.... xchat is just for Linux?
<daftykins> goku_: no don't think so
<OerHeks> Jiffer, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jiffer> goku_ Xchat is just a client of IRC
<kisb> hexchat
<goku_> ah
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Would it be easier to just remove the stupid arrow than the whole icon?
<VictoriaXOXO> If yes, how?
<VictoriaXOXO> Well, it's more of a triangle than an arrow.
<Jiffer> OerHeks thanks for that link
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: sounds more like a mozilla / firefox question that - i don't personally use bookmarks toolbars
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Hmm.
<dupondje> The harddisk (617 GB / 574 GiB) seems too small! (< 617 GB / 574 GiB)
<dupondje> blehhhh! :(
<MrCee3> anyone here
<nagromlt> need help
<nagromlt> but drinking :D
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: But if it IS the DE that I'm using... Is there a good guide to change icons?
<daftykins> Jiffer: are you wanting to get started as a new user, or more intermediate?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: surely it's just in your system settings -> appearance config utility
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: I'll look. Thanks.
<MrCee3> I have some questions concerning cinnamon
<nagromlt> ne1 help me w/audio?
<MrCee3> anyone have WoW on ubuntu
<daftykins> MrCee3: hmm i think that's more relevant to Mint support - someone might be ableto say whether it's in the Ubuntu repos these days, i'm not sure it is
<daftykins> MrCee3: please ask the actual questions, not ask if people use things ;)
<nagromlt> WoW try steam...?
<daftykins> i don't think that game is on steam
<nagromlt> travesty
<kisb> whats wow
<nagromlt> women of westshire
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Nope. Nothing in there. :(
<VictoriaXOXO> Only colors.
<daftykins> transhuman: i'm pretty certain what you have there is not ubuntu - and is not the repo installed PHP being called, so you'd need to state what your pastebin was run by :)
<daftykins> kisb: that'd be a chat question for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<kisb> its fine i figured it out
<daftykins> kisb: good stuff, but keep it to ubuntu support please :)
<transhuman> not sure what you mean draftykins I went and pastebin'ed at paste.debian.net because its the one I always use, but this server is definately ubuntu
<VictoriaXOXO> (Asking again. Waited some time.) Q: I hate these folder icons. Is this caused by the Linux version of Firefox, my DE, or something else? https://i.imgur.com/A8d1QDA.png
<MrCeeIII> test
<MrCeeIII> anyone here?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: any mileage in the theme suggestion? i highly recommend asking in the mozilla/firefox channels. message 'alis' to find them
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: people need to stop asking that
<MrCeeIII> I have an audio issue
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nagromlt> i have one too
<OerHeks> MrCeeIII, nope
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: I guess I could ask in such a channel, but people always keep sending me back and forth. :P
<transhuman> oh and draftykins its wily
<nagromlt> senor tree
<daftykins> i'll have you know i'm warm, not drafty
<transhuman> oops sorry for the lack of tab typo
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: that's because topics make more sense in places where people work with the program
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Yeah, but... Ubuntu -> Firefox -> Mozilla -> Linux -> Mate -> Ubuntu... XD
<transhuman> I think this is one I am going to have to sit on for a while. I'll disable the youtube plugin and see if it goes away, then maybe I will change the theme and see if it goes away
<nagromlt> i have audio problems
<kisb> its actually faster to answer the question if you know the answer
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: so install a theme, 20 second test.
<daftykins> kisb: that was a really stupid comment, obviously people will answer if they know.
<MrCeeIII_> i have an audio problem too... my machine wont play wma files the video shows with no sound...
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Feels dirty, but I might resort to that. I've never (EVER) installed a theme for anything.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: nor me but it saves wasting time doesn't it...
<VictoriaXOXO> Guess so.
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: you mean wmv? wma is audio only.
<OerHeks> MrCeeIII_, known issue, there is no WMA drm driver in 15.04/15.10
<MrCeeIII_> yes wmv
<daftykins> windows media audio - windows media video.
<OerHeks> at least, i dodn't find it.
<MrCeeIII_> test
<daftykins> can you stop typing that please
<MrCeeIII_> who
<Seveas> the who
<OerHeks> phooh
<MrCeeIII_> i get video with no sound although everything else works i even tried VLC
<OerHeks> MrCeeIII_, again: known issue, there is no WMA drm driver in 15.04/15.10
<daftykins> run the file via mediainfo to check it even has audio
<MrCeeIII_> i have 14.04 lts
<Seveas> OerHeks: even with mplayer?
<OerHeks> Seveas, i have no cure yet, let me know if you find it
<Seveas> I don't do .wm?, so can't even test :)
<MrCeeIII_> ok thanks everyone will try mediainfo when i get home (at work now)
<daftykins> probably needs ubuntu-restricted-extras installed at a minimum
<OerHeks> even this PPA ppa:mc3man/gstffmpeg-keep is not working > gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<daftykins> MrCeeIII_: ^
<MrCeeIII_> daftykins i do have ubuntu-restricted extras running already
<MrCeeIII_> thanks
<daftykins> good stuff
<Seveas> MrCeeIII_: did you try mplayer? It's my go-to mediaplayer for difficult files.
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: How dangerous is it to add PPAs? Is there a list of trusted ones or what?
<MrCeeIII_> no i haven't i will tho thanks Seveas
<daftykins> no it's at your own risk, VictoriaXOXO
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<VictoriaXOXO> Guuuulp! :o
<daftykins> try and avoid them as much as possible ideally - if you're more into dev work you'll likely have to dip into one or two if chasing newer versions of things
<daftykins> risks include malicious content, or disappearing overnight
<kisb> normally find ppas on www.webupd8.org i consider them safe
<Jiffer> Question, I am running Ubuntu in Virtualbox, I have it in full screen mode, but everytime after I restart my box I have to do vbox addon's and its annoying , how do i do this so it will stay full screen in the future
<daftykins> Jiffer: what are you running to resolve it each time, exactly?
<kisb> Jiffer, is ubuntu installed?
<Jiffer> insert guest addons
<bradland> on a bare install of Ubuntu 14.04, which profile is adding /usr/local/bin to the path? i can't find it anywhere.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: I need to check the PPA I added.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: that's a bit of a vague statement, define 'check'
<Jiffer> I have it installe don a 8GB virtualbox
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Well, I just want to look at the address.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: err are you sure there's no 'software and sources' settings item in MATE's settings? this really ought to be the first place you go; else the PPAs tend to get added into files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Seveas> bradland: that's set in /etc/environment
<bradland> i've checked ~/.profile ~/.bashrc /etc/bash.bashrc
<bradland> Seveas: @_@
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: I just found it. Does this look malicious to you? "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu trusty main"
<bradland> dur, thanks
<bradland> seems like an odd choice
<Seveas> why?
<bradland> there's so much path mangling going on elsewhere
<Jiffer> So VB is running a full install of Ubuntu like 8 to 10GB, i then start it, have to run guest add ons, then reboot the box then i get full screen mode.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: i can't tell you what's safe, because i do not and will not use it - really.
<bradland> why separate this one out?
<VictoriaXOXO> XD
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: There's no list or stats of the most widely used PPAs?
<nagromlt> need help with audio
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: i've already said it's down to you to decide
<bradland> so invoking `/bin/bash -l -c my_awesome_script` doesn't load /etc/environment.
<daftykins> nagromlt: you need to describe your problem to get a response.
<bradland> sry, this is from within a cron job
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Yes, but if maaaaaany people use it, at least I'm not the only one getting screwed. :P
<d4rklit3> hi
<d4rklit3> something is wrong with my ubuntu instance
<d4rklit3> the package manager
<d4rklit3> seems totally f'd
<d4rklit3> can i just nuke the whole thing
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: then your favourite search engine will be your best approach - since these are very, very basic queries.
<d4rklit3> and get apt to reset clean
<Seveas> d4rklit3: what are the symptoms?
<d4rklit3> well like i had nodejs installed
<nagromlt> daftykins /?/ rear speakers stopped working after upgrade to 15.10
<k1l> d4rklit3: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in a pastebin please
<daftykins> nagromlt: 5.1 set huh? is this on a stereo audio source?
<Seveas> d4rklit3: and don't use the enter key as if it's a spacebar...
<d4rklit3> sorry
<nagromlt> daftykins /?/ usually I'll just reinstall pulse/alsa but this time they still dont work
<nagromlt> daftykins /?/ 4.1
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, use it at your own risc, and report to the maintainer, not here.
<daftykins> nagromlt: right but what's the source material?
<OerHeks> we don't do anything about it.
<daftykins> nagromlt: if you're playing stereo, you need to set something to tell PA to clone the output to the rear pair as well, i would wager.
<nagromlt> daftykins /?/ not clone.  had full surround befor
<daftykins> nagromlt: you only get surround audio when the source is surround, e.g. a film - you still haven't answered what the source material is.
<d4rklit3> http://pastie.org/private/srkq4oxwqqxxjdgkaap8hg
<nagromlt> daftykins /?/ source? the server...?
<nagromlt> :/
<daftykins> the source of the audio
<nagromlt> my cpu
<daftykins> i.e. the thing we're talking about
<nagromlt> ?
<daftykins> no...
<nagromlt> yes
<Seveas> d4rklit3: which ubuntu version are you running? You have trusty and quantal sources...
<d4rklit3> 14.04
<nagromlt> ubuntu is the source?
<daftykins> example: watching youtube, sound is stereo = 2.0
<nagromlt> linux?
<nagromlt> oh
<daftykins> no you're talking absolute nonsense
<d4rklit3> im sorry what?
<Seveas> d4rklit3: then remove the quantal and mongodb repos from /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<nagromlt> games I guess... but tried other things besides games... like playing audio (surround) in VLC???
<nagromlt> all the things.
<daftykins> you have to set up VLC appropriate to your speaker config most likely, a 5.1 dolby digital soundtrack on a film would need to be decoded to multi channel audio if your setup is analog
<daftykins> whereas with a digital setup, e.g. optical out, passthrough audio needs to be used to bitstream dolby digital to a comptible receiver
<nagromlt> yes... codecs that support surround dont work
<d4rklit3> Seveas, now what?
<nagromlt> codecs in THE source
<daftykins> nagromlt: yeah so configure your player appropriately
<d4rklit3> im tryin to upgrade my node version
<Seveas> d4rklit3: once you removed that, apt should not gets its knickers knotted anymore :)
<d4rklit3> adding the new PPA doesn't install anymore
<daftykins> d4rklit3: your sources file is hosed, it contains multiple ubuntu versions combined, you can't do that.
<d4rklit3> ok let me try
<daftykins> oh Seveas already replied, sorry Seveas
<d4rklit3> that worked
<d4rklit3> thanks
<Seveas> d4rklit3: we don't support PPA's. If apt is behaving correctly after fixing sources.list, our work here is done :) If you want help with a nodejs ppa, contact the ppa's author :)
<kisb> whats wrong with the ppa
<kisb> @_@
<OerHeks> kisb, a PPA is just a way to make your builds on ubuntu available for anybody, and you should give support for it. we don't.
<JediMaster> hi guys, what causes CPU system usage? I'm seeing some odd problems with a database hanging for a few minutes and at the same time the system CPU usage goes much higher than at any other time
<daftykins> JediMaster: what's top saying?
<daftykins> watch it and screenshot/pastebin when load spokes
<JediMaster> daftykins, didn't have top open at the time, however got zabbix graphs
<daftykins> well if you link some data if you have it, that wouldn't hurt - but i don't know what zabbix is
<JediMaster> it's a 16 core VMWare Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit machine
<JediMaster> basically normally cpu system time is around 1-2%, and it was 9% during that problem time
<kisb> hehehe
<JediMaster> cpu steal, 0, IRQ around 0.3%, nice 0%, iowait around 0.4% user time 12% rest idle
<daftykins> vmware host, or guest?
<JediMaster> guest
<daftykins> upon what product?
<JediMaster> vmware vsphere 6 with the guest running Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<JediMaster> on esxi
<Goku_> booby
<Goku_> don't drink go 2 meetings
<OerHeks> !ot | Goku_
<ubottu> Goku_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: When people ask me to "pastebinit" things, are there any files I should NOT share? Things that contain personal information, encryption keys, passwords, or stuff like that?
<Goku_> !ot
<Goku_> !ot | Goku_
<ubottu> Goku_, please see my private message
<daftykins> JediMaster: with which kernel?
<Goku_> Hi I saw your private messgae. I never used this app before
<JediMaster> daftykins, 3.16.0-51-generic #69~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 7 15:32:41 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dziq> hi to all
<k1l> Goku_: this channel is for technical support only. please use ##chat for chatting
<maxtimbo> VictoriaXOXO, of course, but it isn't often somebody will ask for something that has such information in it
<Goku_> Sorry
<Goku_> ##chat
<VictoriaXOXO> maxtimbo: How do I know, though? :/
<JediMaster> Goku_, type: /join ##chat
<daftykins> JediMaster: ok you're using trusty (14.04) with the utopic (3.16) kernel hardware enablement stack there; either run 14.04's vanilla 3.13 kernel or upgrade to the vivid (15.04) 3.19 kernel
<dziq> I've just installed Ubunut 15.10 on my dell e7240 can anybody tell me how to disable keyboard backlight on boot?
<dziq> I don't need it
<JediMaster> daftykins, do you think it's a kernel related issue then?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: main reason we give support in an open channel that, so others can warn if something is unsafe to run
<maxtimbo> You can usually tell right off the bat, VictoriaXOXO . it would say something like password or encryption. Aside from that, most private user data is encrypted and non-human-readable anyway.
<daftykins> JediMaster: i'm telling you what to try since you don't have the information i require - however normally load is 100% per core, so 2-9% sounds like nothing to me if that's from the guests perspective
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: maxtimbo: Oh, okay.
<explosive> VictoriaXOXO: /etc/shadow and ~/.ssh/*
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: maxtimbo: explosive: So almost all .log files people ask for are safe to share?
<maxtimbo> Just use your best judgement, VictoriaXOXO . and if something strikes you as "I shouldn't share that" then don't share it.
<JediMaster> daftykins, sorry this is averaged out over 16 cores, it certainly wasn't massively high, but more an indication something was wrong
<VictoriaXOXO> maxtimbo: My best judgement doesn't reach Linux. XD
<JediMaster> daftykins, have been over the mysql config many times in #mysql and other dba's have looked at it, and just noticed this with the zabbix graphs which I've not seen high system usage before
<JediMaster> brb
<daftykins> JediMaster: ok, well my preference is definitely to avoid these HWEs entirely and keep 14.04 trusty on the 3.13 kernel - but YMMV
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: often a config file is requested to be pastebin'd, it's easy to take a quick glance over it, or perhaps grep it for common strings like 'password' etc.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: the flipside of the coin is sometimes i get people here refusing to provide me with the needed information to help due to paranoia, so there's definitely a middle road :)
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Hmm. That could be annoying. How do I do the grip thing again?
<VictoriaXOXO> grep*
<kisb> man grep
<EriC^^> VictoriaXOXO: most people here are on the look out and will jump to your aid
<daftykins> "grep <word_here> /path/to/file"
<daftykins> add -i to grep to cover all cases
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: kisb: EriC^^: Okay, sounds good.
<VictoriaXOXO> I got this huge bookmarks folder with Ubuntu and terminal help, but no easy overview of common commands that people in here type about. No kewl cheat sheets you use?
<daftykins> just learning really, you should write your own notes really to get going quickly
<daftykins> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<daftykins> hmm that's not the one i was thinking of
<OerHeks> writing cheat sheats will automatic memorize the commands
<VictoriaXOXO> XD
<daftykins> really you have to stick at things and use them regularly for them to go in
<kisb> oooh i wrote one some time back. a short guide
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: i always recommend the free Linux intro course on www.edx.org - called LFS101x though, for those wanting a leg up
<maxtimbo> I stopped using the gui for common tasks and used only the terminal for a couple months to get used to it.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Boooooookmarked.
<kisb> i can recommend a nice short book
<akik> youtube also has lots of videos to learn from
<Argento> I try to start a c++ program with expect but it doesnt seem to work, isn't the line spawn "./program" correct?
<daftykins> in my experience youtube advice folks are well below average
<kisb> they are little kids sometimes
<wafflejock> Argento: the c++ source would have to have been compiled into a binary and it needs to have executable permissions to be run otherwise the command you wrote is correct
<Argento> well it is compiled into a binary I hope, when I type ./program it starts
<Argento> doesnt that mean it's compiled?
<wafflejock> Argento: yeah not sure I understand what the question is if the program launches, just confirming?
<Argento> well the question is why it launches if I type ./program manually in the terminal but it just prints "spawn ./program" at the terminal when I run my expect script
<wafflejock> Argento: hmm yeah not sure why a script would just output the contents to the console instead of running... how are you running the script itself? also can you pastebin the script and sanitize any secrets in it
<Argento> I run it by typing ./script
<Argento> I will paste it, hold on
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Is updating through the update manager the same thing as doing sudo apt-get update/upgrade?
<EriC^^> VictoriaXOXO: yeah, it's like apt-get dist-upgrade
<Argento> here it is
<Argento> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13318071/
<Argento> not much but I just wanted to see if I could get the program running as a start
<k1l> VictoriaXOXO: not exactly. you will need to run "apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal
<VictoriaXOXO> EriC^^: dist-upgrade? Not regular update? :/
<EriC^^> !dist-upgrade | VictoriaXOXO
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<django_> hello all im following a tutorial to install headless fireofx
<django_> it says:
<django_> "In /etc/apt/sources.list add the following line..."
<django_> what does thatmean
<django_> ' /etc/apt/sources.list
<VictoriaXOXO> EriC^^: So... what's the difference between dist-upgrade and update?
<causative> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-locale-az_41.0.2+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<kisb> expect is not a shell
<k1l> VictoriaXOXO: better use the new "apt" command since its not that confusing "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" that makes sure you get all the package updates
<wafflejock> Argento: haven't used this myself but the example I'm seeing here uses -f flag on the expect call itself
<wafflejock> Argento: http://www.admin-magazine.com/Articles/Automating-with-Expect-Scripts
<EriC^^> VictoriaXOXO: dist-upgrade is like a more powerful version of upgrade, it can remove or install packages to upgrade them, ( it basically lets you upgrade the kernel usually )
<daftykins> django_: reduce the amount of lines you spam us with when you ask things
<causative> I removed Firefox because I was having some problems with it, and now it won't reinstall - it can't fetch certain package files
<VictoriaXOXO> EriC^^: My head spins.
<Argento> wafflejock: thanks for the tips, I will give it a try
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l: But the automatic update manager is so easy. :(
<manes> hello everyone, do you know of an effective and loss-free compression tool for large-sized files (50-100gb) like images or iso?
<k1l> VictoriaXOXO: its automated.
<daftykins> causative: old version grab attempt there, did you not update package lists prior?
<k1l> so you use that if it works for you
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l: Well... don't I have to manually run that command every now and then?
<daftykins> causative: which release are you on? "cat /etc/issue"
<EriC^^> VictoriaXOXO: update just updates the package list, upgrade upgrades most packages except for the kernel, and other packages that might need additional packages to be installed or removed, that's where dist-upgrade comes in, and it can install those too
<Pici> django_: thats a file, you'd need to edit it with your favorite editor
<causative> 14.04.3 LTS
<VictoriaXOXO> EriC^^: Oh, okay. Makes sense now.
<k1l> VictoriaXOXO: the update-manager is fine. if you want to manually do it on the terminal you need the commands we said
<kisb> update updates the repositories so that when you install a software you get the latest version or upgrade
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l: Got it.
<VictoriaXOXO> Easy enough.
<django_> Pici: "In /etc/apt/sources.list add the following line. ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable"
<django_> Pici: do i do that in the command prompt?
<k1l> django_: dont do that
<k1l> django_: 3rd party repos like that PPA belong to sources.list.d
<Pici> django_: that wouldn't be a valid entry.  if you want that added, do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<django_> http://www.installationpage.com/selenium/how-to-run-selenium-headless-firefox-in-ubuntu/
<bprompt> manes:       depending on what you're trying to do, but compression tools like zip or imaging tools are by definition lossless, otherwise there would be no sense in using them for archiving
<daftykins> causative: "sudo apt update && apt-cache policy firefox | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Pici> django_: unfortunately that part of the instructions are incorrect
<causative> it's updating, thanks for mentioning that
<causative> although the updating seems to be stuck at "Waiting for headers" now
<daftykins> causative: can you copy that output into a http://paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<ssarah> Guys whats the simplest way to share network folders on your home network, between ubuntu machines?
<Xx_tiooit_xX> hay
<ssarah> i have one with xubuntu and one with kubuntu
<kisb> if you are updating for the first time it takes long long
<daftykins> ssarah: for regular swapping? samba shares
<causative> kisb, well there's no network activity, it's just waiting
<daftykins> ssarah: bear in mind you can also install openssh-server on both; then connect by browsing to sftp://hostname/ in the address bar of your file manager, most likely.
<daftykins> causative: what host is it trying to reach, then? if you can't paste it
<Bashing-om> ssarah: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two Lubuntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<causative> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13318135/
<bprompt> ssarah:    I'd say Samba of course, haven't needed to use it, but samba shares would work on pretty much any OS
<causative> daftykins, oh wait now it said Ign http://dl.google.com stable InRelease and it's waiting for headers again, so i guess it's still going
<kisb> causative, its not stuck
<manes> brompt, I see..are there any command line options to adjust compression ratio with these tools?
<daftykins> causative: if you're on a slow connection, patience is key :)
<bprompt> manes:      sorta, depends, what are you trying to compress and for what purpose?
<ssarah> thanks guys!
<manes> brompt, an .img file
<manes> so that it occupies less space
<bprompt> causative:     just do some catchup on your X-files watching, that'd cover for the updates =)
<fernando_> ubuntu o ubuntu Mate ?????
<fsociety> hi
<dziq> ok I've add echo 0 > /sys/class/leds/dell\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness to /etc/rc.local
<Guest11850> salve sou br porra
<dziq> but it's not working
<fernando_> hello
<daftykins> fernando_: try both, pick - that choice is personal so we can't tell you
<bprompt> manes:    you're trying to compress an img file?    hmmm I guess if the file itself is "not" compressed, you could.... I'd use something like bzip2 or rar, either of those have a better compression ratio than zip
<Guest11850> hello
<Guest11850> nbs
<daftykins> !english | Guest11850
<ubottu> Guest11850: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bprompt> manes:    if the .img file has some compression already, you won't get much savings out of any compression tool though, usually depending on the imaging app used to do the .img, you can do some compression "while" making the .img
<manes> bprompt, the file itself is not compressed.
<bprompt> manes:    then try bzip2 or rar
<wafflejock> manes: just did some searching on gzip vs bzip2 vs 7zip apparently in that order they typically fastest to slowest in terms of compressing and least compression to greatest compression (without adjusting defaults)
<wafflejock> manes: they all have flags for adjusting the particular details of the compression as well though
<manes> wafflejock, so if speed doesnt matter, 7zip hast the best compression rate
<manes> is the one to choose, I mean
<wafflejock> manes: in general with the defaults... not sure about all the details though
<jct500thz> I'm having a slight sound problem. my sound is coming out of my laptop instead of my TV, and I think it's because my laptop's the default... Is there any way to change that? I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with XUbuntu installed, and I'm using Pulseaudio.
<daftykins> so xfce? pavucontrol might help to pick device, jct500thz ?
<bprompt> manes:    not sure on that, I think it depends, I've used 7zip .7z format... I don't recall it to be better than rar's though
<jct500thz> Isn't pavucontrol a terminal thing, daftykins?
<bprompt> maybe comparable, but not better
<trimeta> My Ubuntu-based server has been randomly crashing lately...one moment it's fine, and then my ssh connections drop and it stops responding to any requests.
<daftykins> jct500thz: one way to find out
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt either way
<Pici> w/50
<trimeta> I tried plugging in a monitor and keyboard while it's in this crashed state, but entering stuff on the keyboard doesn't wake up the monitor.
<knix> bit of a random question: Dell AOIs with Ubuntu come with a funky presintalled Ubuntu splash video. Is that unique to Dell? I presumed (incorrectly) that an OEM install might include it
<daftykins> trimeta: VPS or physical system at home?
<trimeta> Physical system that I can poke at as needed.
<trimeta> Although that hasn't been helping.
<jct500thz> daftykins, It launches a GUI setup, and actually, that's the one I use. What would I need to do inside of pavucontrol?
<daftykins> jct500thz: dig around to change default *shrug*
<trimeta> I'm looking through logs to see if anything shows what happened, but kern.log just shows the progress of my BTRFS RAID5 rebalance operation.
<manes> bprompt, 7zip man page says it has the highest compression, that would be preferable
<jct500thz> Mmkay
<daftykins> trimeta: i'd be memtesting or checking SMART disk health personally
<dziq> anyone knows how to disable keyboar backlight on boot?
<wafflejock> manes: some tests here http://catchchallenger.first-world.info//wiki/Quick_Benchmark:_Gzip_vs_Bzip2_vs_LZMA_vs_XZ_vs_LZ4_vs_LZO 7z uses LZMA I'm pretty sure
<EriC^^> dziq: how do you disable it usually?
<dziq> fn+right arrow
<dziq> this is wired, the problem exists only on ubuntu
<dziq> previously I've had Fedora
<dziq> no issues with kbd backlight
<EriC^^> is there a command you can run to disable it?
<AndChat|262656> Hello there
<dziq> EriC^^: yep
<EriC^^> dziq: add it to /etc/rc.local maybe
<EriC^^> what's the command?
<dziq> red_apple: echo 0 > /sys/class/leds/dell\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness
<dziq> EriC^^: echo 0 > /sys/class/leds/dell\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness
<Sputniks> Anyone here know use kali
<dziq> but I have to run it as root
<EriC^^> dziq: try adding it to /etc/rc.local
<jct500thz> Daftykins, I figured it out. Thanks for telling me where to go!
<dziq> EriC^^: i've tried
<manes> wafflejock, just selected 7z, and started compression. that seems to be the right one
<dziq> no luck
<EriC^^> there might be a kernel parameter you can add to grub too
<daftykins> jct500thz: \o/ np!
<dziq> yes I've added video.use_native_backlight=1 to grub.cfg
<dziq> it's not working too
<manes> bprompt, wafflejock, thank you very much for your insights!
<EriC^^> try adding the command to root's crontab as @reboot
<Sputniks> I need try break my wifi wpa2.... Im using aircrack ng
<wafflejock> manes: np always good to learn a bit more myself too, have typically just used gzip and called it good enough but good to know the trade offs for each
<daftykins> Sputniks: no, that topic is not permitted here nor on freenode.
<Sputniks> Ops...im sorry
<bprompt_> manes:     well, in a farmer's market, if you ask anyone of the tomatoes vendors who has the best and juicest tomatoes, he/she would say he/she does, yes, if you ask 20 of them, you'd have 20 stands selling the best and juicest tomatoes, by superlative terms, of course, all 20 are being subjective and 19 of do not have the best and juicest one
<devsys> Hi all, it seems the DNS servers I have set in my resolv.conf have become entirely too slow to use. I wish to remove them, what is the correct way to to this? The resolv.conf file says not to edit directly.
<bprompt_> manes:   so, yes, 7zip website will say things like that, pretty sure zip tools will say the same thing
<daftykins> devsys: server or desktop?
<devsys> server
<wafflejock> bprompt_: I don't think the benchmarks I linked are related to 7z in any way and found quite a few posts claiming the same results
<daftykins> devsys: as long as 'resolvconf' has been purged, you can hardcode resolv.conf after one reboot
<MonkeyDust> devsys  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<wafflejock> bprompt_: I don't have any personal loyalty to 7z or anything :)
<MonkeyDust> devsys  nameserver x.x.x.x ... save... then: sudo resolvconf -u
<devsys> MonkeyDust: that is what I did to add the new nameservers, it was blank, the current nameservers in resolv.conf aaren't listed. Does that mean resolv.conf was likely initially edited manually>
<bprompt_> wafflejock:     hmmm I wasn't referring to your links :), I was just pointing out that the 7zip website will say things like that, since that's what manes mentioned, manes was referring to the 7zip website though, not your links as I understand it
<MonkeyDust> devsys  yes, it's a blank file, add 'namerver x.x.x.x' and save
<manes> bprompt, it is not written on 7zip page, but on ubuntu man page
<devsys> MonkeyDust: thanks, I did that and now I have the new nameservers as well as the old ones in my resolv.conf, should I just manually remove them from that file?
<daftykins> devsys: perhaps you're seeing 127.0.1.1 in there?
<MonkeyDust> devsys  did you   sudo resolvconf -u   <-- means update
<wafflejock> bprompt_: ah yeah gotcha, yeah never good to just trust the salesman or provider to tell you who's best
<manes> I said 'bprompt, 7zip man page says it has the highest compression, that would be preferable' not '7zip website'
<bprompt_> manes:    ok.. have you checked rar's benchmarks?   dunno, I've used .7z format and rar, at least .7z is comparable to .rar, I'm not sure is better, I've seen some .rar with decent compression, then again, keep in mind, that also depends on the source that's being compressed, if it has enough redundant data or not
<devsys> MonkeyDust: yes I ran that, I did get some sendmail errors, not sure what that was about, but if I cat the resolv.conf I have the nameservers I added to base as well as the original ones (that were presumably hardcoded into resolv.conf)
<samthewildone> well this isn't fun...
<samthewildone> I just installed 15.10 and I get the same error I got on 14.04.3LTS
<samthewildone> something about problems with Xorg
<zykotick9> devsys: you might want to check /etc/network/interfaces and verify the old nameservers aren't specified there
<devsys> Ok, I found the old nameservers listed in head, removing them now,. Mystery solved
<wafflejock> samthewildone: new system or graphics card or something?
<samthewildone> wafflejock, same system since ww2
<OerHeks> still having themes problems, sam ?
<samthewildone> wafflejock, plus I just installed 14.04.3LTS about 8.5hrs ago
<phantasos> hi
<samthewildone> wafflejock, took it off and slapped on 15.10 Gnome
<k1l> samthewildone: what issues exactly?
<samthewildone> OerHeks, yup
<devsys> Last question about the resolv.conf, do I need to restart networking or anything for it to take effect?
<daftykins> devsys: you can no longer do that on ubuntu
<daftykins> regardless
<MonkeyDust> devsys  won't harm, i guess
<samthewildone> k1l, after I do all my installing and building of applications, I get a apport error about xorg fail/crashed.
<daftykins> full reboot is best
<MonkeyDust> devsys  ok, what daftykins says
<devsys> ok Ill bounce it, thanks again all
<k1l> samthewildone: what installing?
<blb14409> hi, is it possible to find out what config option where used to build a ubuntu package?
<ikonia> reading the package manifest will show it
<quest9> hi i have problem on my package.. help me
<daftykins> quest9: details
<OerHeks> blb14409, DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS
<samthewildone> k1l, my typically applications I install on a new install
<dunk> I'm getting this error when I try to install some packages: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libkrb5support0_1.12+dfsg-2ubuntu5.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<dunk> Seems that the 5_1 version is not there
<dunk> But 5_2 is
<dunk> I have done apt-get update before installing
<dunk> but to no avail
<dunk> any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<quest9> error w3af..
<k1l> samthewildone: and prior to that all worked?
<quest9> i use backbox
<samthewildone> k1l, its a fresh install, how would I know ?
<daftykins> dunk: what version is this? "cat /etc/issue"
<k1l> dunk: run "sudo apt-get update" before?
<k1l> !backbox | quest9
<ubottu> quest9: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<dunk> k1l: I have.
<quest9> oke.thanks friend
<dunk> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<dunk> I'm installing via Docker
<k1l> dunk: that version is outdated. maybe the mirrors you are using still got the old package list. just wait some time to let it sync or use another mirror
<dunk> The install commands are in a Dockerfile
<daftykins> do it natively
<dunk> I can't
<dunk> My whole build chain is Docker
<daftykins> oh it's one of those stupid restricted setups, i see
<causative> thanks daftykins ... now after reinstalling firefox, it's still having the same problems as before, chiefly:  the address bar drop down box isn't working
<daftykins> causative: reset your profile with it.
<daftykins> close all open windows, then run "firefox -profilemanager" to start it; either delete the existing if you require no backup, or create a test profile
<causative> daftykins, still doesn't work after doing that
<daftykins> causative: try a purge reinstall
<blb14409> ikonia: where do I find package metafile?
<dunk> daftykins: once you buy in, you're kinda fucked
<dunk> In some ways I regret this Docker decision...
<blb14409> ikonia: I mean manifest file
<knob> Guys, question: is 15.04 upgradeable to 16.04 when 16.04 comes out?
<Pici> knob: no. You'll need to upgrade to 15.10 first.
<daftykins> dunk: language, please
<Pici> knob: You can only skip releases when you go from one LTS to the next.
<OerHeks> knob, yes, 15.04 > 15.10 > 16.04 .. not directly
<daftykins> ^ and even then it only becomes available at the first point release, e.g. 16.04.1
<dunk> daftykins: sorry. A slip I won't repeat.
<josuebarrios> hi, some have some idea about how to put a mantenance page for varios web sites from diferents web servers?
<knob> Pici, so I can go 15.10 to 16.04?
<bprompt_> josuebarrios:    w0t?
<dunk> daftykins: seems that with Docker the apt-get update command doesn't save the caches to the image somehow, because by putting them in the same RUN line it seems to be fixed. I know that Docker basically pulls up the container from scratch between each line in the Dockerfile (hence if you do something like try to start a db it won't be running when you come
<dunk> to your next command), but I didn't expect the apt-get update changes to get blown away. Ah well. Yet another sharp edge to cut yourself on with Docker.
<daftykins> dunk: nasty. do they have a channel on freenode?
<dunk> yeah, I'm in it I think
<dunk> I'll go have a whinge
<dunk> :-)
<knob> OerHeks, I just understood what Pici said with your comment.  I go from 15.04 to 15.10 and then to 16.04
<knob> What about a 14.10 server?  Can I bring it up to 15.04?    I am getting a bunch of errors.  I think the consensus was to re-install everything in a new 14.04 server.
<knob> Not that hard to do... I don't have that much stuff on the server, plus I have very good documentation of what I did.
<game0> just use the following command
<daftykins> knob: 14.04 good, 14.10 = EOL
<OerHeks> knob, there is an oldreleases trick to upgrade 14.10, see ubottu
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<game0> do-release-upgrade
<game0> sudo do-release-upgrade
<knob> Thanks OerHeks ... reading up now.
<knob> game0, trying that in a minute
<OerHeks> game0, that does not work, on 14,10 .. too long ago.
<knob> ahh... ok.  After some time, it no longer works. ok ok
<game0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<game0> knob read this topic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<game0> it's very useful
<k1l> the bot already linked the official howto
<knob> on my way
<OerHeks> same info as ubuntu gives..
<causative> daftykins, tried apt-get remove --purge firefox, then reinstalled, didn't work, so now I removed firefox and am also doing apt-get autoremove in case there is some problem in one of the supporting packages
<daftykins> causative: you can do 'purge' instead of 'remove --purge' ; sounds fair - anything else could be down to graphics / driver / DE quirks maybe
<daftykins> worth trying in the guest session
<causative> daftykins, there's another problem with firefox which might have something to do with unity configuration, namely when it opens the icon in the launcher is wrong - just the generic gray question mark with a box around it.  this despite the fact that there was ALSO a firefox icon in the launcher, which would launch firefox to the grey ? icon
<daftykins> causative: yeah i'd definitely log out, log into the guest session, then test firefox; see if it behaves normally there
<causative> yeah, autoremove did nothing either, after reinstalling it's the same as before... although I note that it didn't actually download any new packages when it reinstalled, so if there's some problem with a package maybe I need to remove the cached packages as well
<daftykins> causative: yep, when purging i always "sudo apt-get clean"
<vadimkolchev> Hello, got a question. Installed ubuntu then installed kde desktop, however now I have missing icons for many apps, such as firefox, thunderbird, skype and many more. How may I fix it?
<k1l> vadimkolchev: kde from the repos?
<vadimkolchev> k1l: yes
<k1l> maybe you need the whole kubuntu-desktop package
<vadimkolchev> k1l: I installed it
<hbbunny> hey guys, I've installed ubuntu inside my windows 7 machine. I'm currently upgrading from Ubuntu 12 to 14. Unity has disappeared and not accessible. Is this normal behahiour during an upgrade?
<mircx1> Hi s, You Are In My Friends List (ArthasScript)
<mircx1> Info Line For s, NOTSET (ArthasScript)
<OerHeks> mircx1, stop that script!
<s> i do not know you
<marsh> hello all
<daftykins> hbbunny: inside means...? do you mean WUBI?
<hbbunny> sorry yes
<daftykins> sorry we don't support wubi, as it's an abomination
<hbbunny> ok fair enough
<marsh> i an needing help
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<daftykins> your best bet is to backup any data, nuke it, then install beside Windows instead
<daftykins> marsh: we're needing a question with details :)
<MonkeyDust> marsh  let's hear it, in one line
<marsh> i just installed xubuntu and when i boot my computer it tells me to insert a bootable disk
<MonkeyDust> marsh  disable the cd-rom in your sources
<marsh> how do i do that
<daftykins> i think that's a bootloader comment, you mean xubuntu won't boot, marsh?
<marsh> it will if i have the usb plugged in
<VictoriaXOXO> marsh: Go into BIOS and change boot order?
<marsh> but when i turn on the computer it throws me that error
<marsh> i have done that
<VictoriaXOXO> Oh. :/
<daftykins> sounds like GRUB installed to the wrong drive
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | marsh
<ubottu> marsh: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<daftykins> marsh: boot, chroot your install, then install grub to the HDD
<marsh> i have done that
<daftykins> then what Jordan_U made ubottu say
<marsh> and it will not boot bootinfoscript
<marsh> it shows up in a command line
<marsh> how do i install the grub
<daftykins> you don't boot a script; it should upload some output to share
<daftykins> hang on i thought you said you did try installing grub?
<marsh> no i did not try to install the grub i was asking how
<daftykins> ah, the timing on "i have done that" threw me
<daftykins> so boot to your install flash drives' live session first
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<marsh> it is not even showing a grub
<daftykins> i know, that's why you're going to install it
<daftykins> read the links :)
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Jordan_U> marsh: What do you mean by "it will not boot boot info script"? Can you boot Ubuntu in any way (including via LiveDVD/USB) and run boot info script from there?
<causative> daftykins, from a guest account firefox works fine with respect to both the launcher icon and the address bar dropdown box, what does that mean I should do?
<daftykins> causative: dunno, something about your ~ configs is trashing it - are you sure you tried a totally clean profile as suggested?
<causative> daftykins, I launched firefox -profilemanager as suggested and created a new profile
<daftykins> did you pick to run that one when you started firefox, though?
<daftykins> so it behaved like a first run?
<causative> wait, it is working with a new profile, I think the last time I didn't take the necessary steps to trigger the address bar dropdown box
<daftykins> :)
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: What's the closest application to Window's MPC-HC?
<VictoriaXOXO> I don't like VLC.
<daftykins> i'm a fan of that on Windows too, you're ultimately screwed - maybe mplayer
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Hmm, okay.
<genii> VictoriaXOXO: http://alternativeto.net/software/mpc-hc/?platform=linux
<OerHeks> Kodi ?
<daftykins> well, Kodi is a full screen UI designed for 10 foot really
<VictoriaXOXO> Wow. VLC at 4328 likes and MPlayer at 269 likes.
 * daftykins never liked VLC either
<kisb> vlc awesome
<VictoriaXOXO> You know what to do. I expect a MPC-HC port by tomorrow morning.
<daftykins> there aren't enough cookies in all the world
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Is Wine + MPC-HC too stupid?
<daftykins> yes
<genii> yes
<VictoriaXOXO> Darn.
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, it is already there, but you will find out tomorrow
<VictoriaXOXO> :P
<daftykins> MPC-HC uses APIs and functions for Windows only
<daftykins> e.g. DXVA
<VictoriaXOXO> Bah.
<VictoriaXOXO> It's like losing a close friend.
<genii> Something I don't see on the list there is Kaffeine
<wizzkidd> i have zfs working on my Ubuntu 15.10 however after each restart, the zpool is not mounted.  Can anyone help me make this persistent?
<bprompt_> VictoriaXOXO:     you could try installing mplayer, I use smplayer, a GUI for mplayer, is skinnable, BTW, VLC 2.x and up are skinnable, and you can change it to make it look like windows media player
<daftykins> edit /etc/fstab for permanent file system mounts
<VictoriaXOXO> bprompt_: That's kewl and all, but it's not the skin I'm worrying about. :P
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: some specific feature, or?
<wizzkidd> daftykins: it is not a filesystem mount... i need to import the pool
<bprompt_> hehe
<daftykins> wizzkidd: ok
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: There's a long list of things that grinds my gears. Forget about it, since it's boring. :P
<VictoriaXOXO> And not really for this channel, I guess.
<bprompt_> VictoriaXOXO:     vlc is just as good as mplayer, I use both, in terms of decoding, is the same pretty much
<VictoriaXOXO> bprompt_: Well, it looks like I'm stuck with VLC or MPlayer.
<VictoriaXOXO> I'll have to make my choice.
<Jordan_U> VictoriaXOXO: There are many other players. Is there anything specific about the UI or features that you want?
<bprompt_>  There's a long list of things that "grinds my gears."   <---- there's the clincher =P, just biases then :P
<VictoriaXOXO> bprompt_: Pfffff.
<daftykins> bprompt_: that was a very immature comment
<VictoriaXOXO> Jordan_U: Many things, but I'll have to figure it out on my own, because otherwise this chat would be spammed with my ramblings.
<bprompt_> daftykins:  not sure I share you view...  but I'm listening
<daftykins> that'd be off topic.
<bprompt_> VictoriaXOXO:     well, I don't see anything wrong or better in vlc, functionality wise or decoding,  to say mplayer, and I use both, so.... seems to  me it's just a matter of preference
<Jordan_U> VictoriaXOXO: If you're looking for something simple then try Totem, if you're looking for something complex and feature rich try Kodi (whose primarily HTPC oriented interface might not suite you, but it's worth a try).
<Jordan_U> s/suite/suit/
<bprompt_> VictoriaXOXO:    either way, you don't have to like it, that's alright, but mplayer is another player  you could use :)
<VictoriaXOXO> bprompt_: I'll consider it.
<VictoriaXOXO> Jordan_U: I'll look them up.
<bprompt_> VictoriaXOXO:    there are other "players" you'll find in the repositories or elsewhere, BUT they're usally just GUI for mplayer, they just call themselves this or that, but require mplayer for the decoding
<torcuato869> Hi all! I'm relatively new into Linux. should i install any kind of antivirus/malware? I read a lot of contradictory things
<Bashing-om> !virus | torcuato869
<ubottu> torcuato869: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<daftykins> torcuato869: my vote is no
<torcuato869> Thanks guys
<torcuato869> actually I'm using a dual boot with windows. Obviously Windows is protected
<Pirangueiro> i need help, please. how to install office xp?
<k1l> !wine | Pirangueiro
<ubottu> Pirangueiro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<torcuato869> install libreoffice
<daftykins> Pirangueiro: i'm sure there's a better approach to whatever your task is.
<k1l> i guess that should mean ms office there
<OerHeks> libreoffice is already there :-D
<Pirangueiro> thanks
<OerHeks> such old office without bugfixes .. good luck
<torcuato869> What do you think about the Ubuntu Studio distro? Is a good distro?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-studio is ubuntu, so yes
<k1l> torcuato869: it works and is an official ubuntu flavor
<marcus68723> Anybody experience garbage green artifacts and occasional stuttering sound when watching ATSC over the air TV in Ubuntu with a USB TV tuner?
<marcus68723> it happens in both Kaffeine and Me-tv
<OerHeks> marcus68723, yes, due to extentioncords without groundwire.
<hylian> i get intramfs boot issue with uuid. I can "mount /dev/sda1" then exit to boot, how do i fix?
<MrCeeIII> hello i need help creating a launcher on my desktop... who got me?
<OerHeks> MrCeeIII, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<daftykins> hylian: are you saying you get dropped to initramfs if your fstab contains UUIDs?
<MrCeeIII> well im an newb would love a step by stepo
<cblake> Anybody with experience in Creative USB X-Fi sound cards?!
<OerHeks> that wiki is pretty clear
<daftykins> cblake: just ask the actual question to the channel
<akkad> is upstart supported still?
<daftykins> in releases that use it which are still supported
<cblake> my sound card's Mic gain is very very low.. alsamixer showing dB gain max to 6.. any ideas?!
<k1l> akkad: its still supported. but since 15.04 we have systemd as standard.
<wizzkidd> akkad: im trying to find out whether to use systemd or upstart to automount my zfs pools
<akkad> is systemd easier to debug?
<daftykins> the better question, is "what is LTS?" and the answer is not systemd until 16.04 :)
<akkad> :D
<akkad> so how does one clear an old pid from upstart. status shows a pid is running, stop, restart, start, all fail because they see a pid as active when it is not.
<cblake> my sound card's Mic gain is very very low.. alsamixer showing dB gain max to 6.. any ideas?!
<daftykins> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> i'd look for an alsa/pa channel - cblake
<daftykins> in case nobody replies
<hylian> i get intramfs boot issue with uuid. I can "mount /dev/sda1" then exit to boot, how do i fix?
<daftykins> hylian: i asked you a question and didn't get a reply
<hylian> daftykins: i didn't see it
<daftykins> < daftykins> hylian: are you saying you get dropped to initramfs if your fstab contains UUIDs?
<hylian> daftykins: i guess yes.
<daftykins> there shouldn't be a need to guess, you should know
<mib_mib> hi all, i have a machine with 2x480GB SSDs and 2x960GB SSDs - i want this to be a database server, and am wondering what RAID anyone would recommend here?
<daftykins> hylian: what caused this problem to first appear? what happened between when it worked and now?
<hylian> daftykins: this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<daftykins> hylian: ah ok, is it the sole OS? are you typing from a live session on this system?
<hylian> daftykins: yes sole os
<alem> So I received a new PSU and CPU Cooler, installed everything, and when I now turn on my machine, it stalls around this area after booting grub. http://imgur.com/a/E4fvO (it is an image album)
<alem> With image 3, that is when everything is plugged in. With image 2, that is with only my root and home drive plugged in.
<cblake> daftykins, alright
<daftykins> hylian: and the second question?
<hylian> daftykins: no using another machine. and i am booting from the hd, not a usb. but like i said, i have to mount /dev/sda1 myself first.
<daftykins> hylian: no i'm suggesting that you *do* boot from USB to poke around and fix
<daftykins> alem: lots of disks there huh? do you press 'S' at the error in image 1?
<alem> No, it automatically bypassed it
<alem> Which was honestly, odd.
<OerHeks> alem, looks like you forgot a sata cable
<OerHeks> or notpropperly connected
<hylian> daftykins: i have tried that first, continues to have this option. i wish i could just force intramfs to use the old /dev/sda1 system...
<hylian> daftykins: *issue
<BottomNotch> I have a Lenovo thinkpad x61 tablet running trusty.  It has a serial touchscree that doesn't work.  I know that it uses serial port /dev/ttyS4 but the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen to not help.  Can anyone help me?
<daftykins> hylian: tried what? i'm saying boot to live session then have a look around at the boot configs
<OerHeks> alem, maybe an other sata port on your mobo, without updating the bios it will not see it.
<OerHeks> alem, updating bios = enter bios, and save it.
<hylian> daftykins: i did just that. /etc/fstab has the same uuid as sudo blkid says it should...
<alem> Alright, well, I will reseat all the cables and see if that helps with anything.
<daftykins> hylian: ok now that's language i can understand. did you try chroot-ing your installation then updating the initramfs?
<hylian> daftykins: no, dont know how to chroot, never had to before.
<daftykins> hylian: ok so boot to the live session first
<hylian> daftykins: ok, i hate to do it because it's sooo slow, but.. will do
<daftykins> from flash drive? shouldn't be.
<hylian> daftykins: this is an older vista laptop from dell, speed isn't it's strong point. (intel celeron). ;)
<daftykins> right, just wondered if you were booting from DVD
<hylian> daftykins: ok booted to usb. just fyi, needed to force a driver for wifi, so now that pc is net less.
<BottomNotch> I have a Lenovo thinkpad x61 tablet running trusty.  It has a serial touchscree that doesn't work.  I know that it uses serial port /dev/ttyS4 but the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen to not help.  Can anyone help me?
<daftykins> hylian: ok. have a look at the red lines here: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<jw_> join
<daftykins> hylian: if you're not familiar with identifying your partitions and so on, "sudo parted -l" is ace
<daftykins> naturally that guide is for something else, so skip step 7
<BlastRed[Has> Hey
<daftykins> lo
<BlastRed[Has> Are my old buds here
<BlastRed[Has> fll_
<BlastRed[Has> lff+?
<daftykins> support only
<BlastRed> i cant remember his name
<BlastRed> but it was like llm_
<BlastRed> i think like that
<BlastRed> and bashing-om
<daftykins> BlastRed: ubuntu support only, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlastRed> Yes i know haha
<BlastRed> i was here yesterday
<BlastRed> im resuming on my previous topic
<daftykins> then cut the chat and follow rules please
<BlastRed> I said, "are my old buds here" as in, "where are the people who were helping me yesterday"
<daftykins> just resume the support query, don't fight policy.
<BlastRed> bashing-om . where are you.
<BlastRed> Lol
<daftykins> we have volunteers that come and go, the best thing to do is to just ask again - hassling individual users isn't so effective if they're not here right now
<BlastRed> Okay, generic question as im switching my other ubuntu hard drive into a computer
<bprompt_> BlastRed:    they may well be here, but unless you state specifics, you wouldn't know
<BlastRed> oky im sorry :3
<BlastRed> So i have two laptops of a relative size
<BlastRed> If i replace one hard drive into the other, will that have all my files and data from the previous comp? and the OS?
<BlastRed> .3.
<daftykins> yes because the hard disk is the storage device
<BlastRed> Nice....
<BlastRed> Thats awesome
<hylian> daftykins: i got 1 error, "unable to resolve host xubuntu"..??
<daftykins> but only if it was on its' own, i.e. it wasn't a multiple drive system
<BlastRed> its a problem with your internet hylian
<daftykins> hylian: why are you trying to do anything online? chroot doesn't require this
<BlastRed> ive gotten that before, you probably want to check your ip
<hylian> BlastRed: um, no it's not./
<daftykins> not even close :)
<BlastRed> Really? i had the same error "unable to resolve host" in a certain game, and i ended up fixing the localhost code or something
<BlastRed> haha... i know nothing; what i said never happened.
<daftykins> it's part of an ongoing support query, so you don't know the full story.
<daftykins> hylian: so you just nede to be in a terminal right now, mounting your partitions and then chroot-ing into it - there's no need to be online at all - i don't know why you got that message
<daftykins> *need
<daftykins> BlastRed: so if the hard disk was the only one in another PC, and has the full ubuntu installation on it... you can transplant the drive and boot up wherever; as long as there are no major hardware differences
<Jordan_U> BlastRed: Yes. Depending on some important details though (proprietary drivers, and UEFI boot entries) you may have trouble booting from and running from the swapped drive though.
<BlastRed> ah.
<hylian> daftykins: ok so i did chroot it, do i reboot now?
<BlastRed> One computer is compaq and one is DELL, wil that have any problem. Jordan_U ?
<daftykins> hylian: no; because nothing has been done. if you "ls" do you see bin, dev, etc?
<hylian> daftykins: except, it did say it didn't know the host of xubuntu when running grub-install.
<BlastRed> i just took off the top off the bottom of my lother laptop... which one is the hard drive xD
<BlastRed> Oh i see it...
<BlastRed> its called a disk drie?
<BottomNotch> I have a Lenovo thinkpad x61 tablet running trusty.  It has a serial touchscree that doesn't work.  I know that it uses serial port /dev/ttyS4 but the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen to not help.  Can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> BlastRed: The brand of computer tells me almost nothing about the important differences. Do you have any proprietary drivers installed for either machine? Is either machine UEFI based (as opposed to BIOS based)?
<hylian> daftykins: no, but this is the home folder. i did all the commands on that page, and only had an error at the very end with grub install.
<daftykins> hylian: i said not to run that part.
<k1l> BlastRed: please look into the make and models manual to find a howto for replacing a hdd.
<hylian> daftykins: oops, ok, well then i am chrooted, i believe.
<daftykins> hylian: you were supposed to mount your / partition to /mnt or similar.
<BlastRed> Jordan_U: Both machienes are windows 7, they mostly have the same drivers. theres little to no difference
<daftykins> hylian: no, not if this partition is your /home
<BlastRed> machines*
<BlastRed> Theyre both toshiba hard/disk drives
<hylian> daftykins: yep, everything you asked for mounted to /dev. cool trick
<Jordan_U> BlastRed: That doesn't answer either of my questions unfortunately.
<daftykins> BlastRed: you're going to need to be in ##hardware to ask a lot of these questions, we help with Ubuntu - and whilst i personally love hardware, it's not on topic here.
<BlastRed> Alrighty
<hylian> daftykins: ok, so now that I have a cd looking icon that says dev, now what do i do?
#ubuntu 2015-11-18
<daftykins> hylian: no /dev is mounted to /mnt/dev
<BlastRed> Thanks for the help anyway!
<daftykins> hylian: sorry but i think you need to back up, sounds like none of this was followed quite correctly.
<Jordan_U> daftykins: I actually disagree, as the solutions to any of the hardware problems (that affect the operation of Ubuntu) are specific to Ubuntu.
<hylian> daftykins: it is specialty mounted. folders are block bsg bus char, etc.
<daftykins> Jordan_U: i'm talking about the physical drive swap part.
<daftykins> we just got asked which is the HDD...
<daftykins> hylian: sorry i'm giving up, what you just said makes no sense
<Bashing-om> BlastRed: I was goofing off .. lemme catch up .
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Ahh, yes I missed that. That is indeed for ##hardwre.
<hylian> daftykins: it IS mounted to /mnt/dev, as you requested, so I am asking what to do next, ok? (sorry i f I am unclear)\
<daftykins> i don't have much confidence in this right now.
<hylian> daftykins: please, continue
<daftykins> no because all of this is pointless if you did anything earlier wrong
<mcornstu> Has anyone had success getting Ubuntu (any version) on a Lenovo 100S?
<mcornstu> The 32-bit Baytrail UEFI is killing me
<hylian> daftykins: i followed your instructions, everything is mounted, please for the love of god dont leave me hanging now
<HackerII> he does things like that.
<daftykins> that's a complete lie, HackerII
<daftykins> hylian: you can try "update-initramfs -u" but i think you did something wrong.
<cblake> How to enforce a certain device driver for a certain sound card ?!
<daftykins> blacklist the alternative perhaps
<OerHeks> mcornstu, 32 bit uefi ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  nt sure it can be done
<daftykins> mcornstu OerHeks - yeah i remember seeing a workaround on the bug tracker
<brack9> What does it mean when an interface in /etc/network/interfaces has the suffix "sX" where X is an integer?
<mcornstu> Thanks! This thing is driving me nuts
<mcornstu> I can boot into grub, but I am stuck at a grub prompt
<daftykins> brack9: so what are you seeing in full?
<mcornstu> the installer doesnt fire for e
<brack9> daftykins: eth0s1
<OerHeks> mcornstu, install in legacy/bios mode
<daftykins> hylian: so did you run it or did HackerII run off with you in a PM to give you bad advice...
<mcornstu> I dont think the 100s has a legacy bios
<mcornstu> pretty sure its straight EFI
<daftykins> mcornstu: did you see http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support ?
<hylian> daftykins: update-initramfs -u says "disabled since running on read only media". I have run this command from the normal hd, but
<daftykins> hylian: so you mean you're no longer booted into the live session?
<hylian> daftykins: no i mean i am, since my usb is read only.
<daftykins> you need to be running this command from inside the chroot, so you've done something wrong as i suggested
<hylian> daftykins: ok. hmmm
<daftykins> the guide i gave you wasn't that great, perhaps you should reboot and start again
<Jordan_U> daftykins: It seems that booting from a liveCD/USB then chrooting is a lot of extra work when hylian can apparently easily boot their installed system (by manually mounting /dev/sda1 then exiting the initramfs shell, allowing boot to continue normally).
<daftykins> i debated that, but chose not to pursue it that way
<daftykins> you're welcome to steer it that way if you fancy, i feel i got lied to in place of being asked for more detailed help so i don't fancy wasting more time
<hylian> daftykins: /quit
<Jordan_U> mcornstu: Have you already installed Ubuntu or are you still trying to get the installer to boot?
<akkad> https://github.com/ion1/workaround-upstart-snafu wow is upstart really this fragile?
<OerHeks> akkad, old post, still valid?
<akkad> running into it right now :P
<caveman> hi - is wubi.exe discontinued? :(
<Jordan_U> !wubi | caveman
<ubottu> caveman: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<caveman> Jordan_U, i don't have cd drive...
<Glamdring> This is kind of a silly question, but what is radeonsi_dri.so? I tried Googling this, and as usual, my Google fu is awful and isn't telling me much.
<OerHeks> cddrive does not take you fas, the isos are too big to fit on cd
<OerHeks> fas-far
<OerHeks> caveman, use an usb or sdcard
<caveman> ok
<akkad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/406397 still an issue on lts :[
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406397 in upstart "init: job stuck with expect fork/daemon when parent reaps child" [Medium,Triaged]
<Guest52742> ola
<Jordan_U> caveman: OK, then your options (in order of ease of use) are: USB drive, netboot, install on another machine and transfer the HD over, load from Windows' bootloader via ntldr-image and loop boot Ubuntu's install image from an iso on your ntfs partition using the toram kernel parameter.
<v3rt190> hi
<caveman> Jordan_U, thank you. i will usb stick it
<Jordan_U> akkad: The workaroud you posted should work, as ugly as it is, and to prevent the problem in the future you just have to write your upstart jobs appropriately.
<Jordan_U> caveman: You're welcome.
<akkad> makes sense.
<akkad> fork bomb and hope there is no pid reuse. :P
<isReKT2000> !insall
<isReKT2000> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> akkad: Not quite a fork bomb as all of the children die quickly, and you're banking on the fact that the PID *will* be re-used by one of the children. (And if it's already been re-used by a process not created by the script, the script will offer to kill that process for you).
<mib_mib> hi all, i have a machine with 2x480GB SSDs and 2x960GB SSDs - i want this to be a database server, and am wondering what RAID anyone would recommend here?
<akkad> beyond words
<Jordan_U> akkad: There's a reason that Ubuntu switched to systemd :) But this channel is for help with support questions, not for complaining about problems (however frustrating they are).
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does AppArmor (or whatever it is called) come with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Jordan_U> VictoriaXOXO: Yes.
<akkad> no complaints
<VictoriaXOXO> Jordan_U: How do I find it? :/
<Glamdring> This is kind of a silly question, but what is radeonsi_dri.so? I tried Googling this, and as usual, my Google fu is awful and isn't telling me much. I ask because one of my Linux-native games won't start, hits a segmentation fault, and this is part of the error.
<Jordan_U> VictoriaXOXO: I'm not sure what you're expecting to "find". What is your end goal?
<OerHeks> sudo apparmor_status
 * akkad notes Jordan_U is the sort of retard that leads to this sort of acceptance of horribly thought out code. no wonder it's all going to hell
<daftykins> mib_mib: i don't really find that SSD configuration suitable for solely a db server at all o0
<daftykins> mib_mib: what kind of db will it be?
<VictoriaXOXO> Jordan_U: There's no GUI settings I can look at?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: what are you trying to achieve?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: I just want to look at it.
<daftykins> like you would a painting?
<VictoriaXOXO> :P
<VictoriaXOXO> Well, I can use gufw to look at my ufw settings. No GAppArmor for AppArmor?
<OerHeks> There is no gui for apparmor.
<VictoriaXOXO> :(
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Are there any versions of Ubuntu (with a GUI/DE) that fits on a 700MB CD? I don't care about applications other than GParted and Firefox.
<daftykins> lubuntu i think
<SirLagz> VictoriaXOXO: why not just get the gparted livecd?
<VictoriaXOXO> SirLagz: I need access to sites with Firefox.
<VictoriaXOXO> Lubuntu? Hmm.
<daftykins> joining the 21st century and picking up a flash drive would also be good; very few still use optical media to boot their live sessions
<SirLagz> VictoriaXOXO: out of curiosity, why firefox? is some site built so that it only works in firefox?
<OerHeks> lubuntu & server & mini iso.
<daftykins> i just picked up a packet of 4 x 8GB USB 2.0 for 8 GBP.
 * OerHeks dropped firefox last year
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Mine are all full. ;)
<VictoriaXOXO> SirLagz: No, but what browser does the GParted Live CD use?
<SirLagz> VictoriaXOXO: netsurf
<daftykins> so get another... i hope none of that is backup data
<SirLagz> VictoriaXOXO: http://www.netsurf-browser.org/
<VictoriaXOXO> SirLagz: Hmm.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: OerHeks: Lubuntu 14.04 will NOT fit. Not even with compression thing.
<VictoriaXOXO> 736(?)MB.
<daftykins> that'll go fine with overburn
<OerHeks> lubuntu will fit
<VictoriaXOXO> I just tried.
<daftykins> i have done this exact thing myself a couple of weeks ago :)
<VictoriaXOXO> Won't let me.
<daftykins> then your software either doesn't support overburn or your media is terrible
<VictoriaXOXO> With a 700MB CD?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Probably terrible. Nothing even more lightweight than Lubuntu?
<daftykins> yes, overburn writes further than it's claimed to hold, my discs actually came up as larger than 700 based on the manufacturer data embedded at the start which my software read
<daftykins> smaller image, nothing to do with lightweight
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: That's what I meant.
<Jordan_U> VictoriaXOXO: Why is using a CD a requirement, rather than a USB drive?
<VictoriaXOXO> Jordan_U: Got lots of CDs, but all my USB sticks are being used.
<OerHeks> lubuntu 14.04 32 bit 683M - 64 bit  694M and
<daftykins> copy the data off... :P
<VictoriaXOXO> Screw it. I'll go with Lubuntu x86.
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: daftykins: WTF?! Lubuntu shows up even BIGGER in Transmission?!
<VictoriaXOXO> I meant Lubuntu x86.
<VictoriaXOXO> Shows up bigger than x64.
<daftykins> inappropriate language for here, btw
<VictoriaXOXO> WTF = What The Fudge.
<daftykins> skip the excuses and just be nice :)
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: Where did you find Lubuntu 683MB?
<isReKT2000> ;)
<OerHeks> Megabyte, Megabit, whatever those fools do now, 1 mb = 1000
<isReKT2000> bytes
<isReKT2000> 1000 bytes
<OerHeks> I am not responsible for the confusion, file a bugreport :-P
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: Just tell me where you found the 683MB version. ;)
<VictoriaXOXO> I'll use that one.
<OerHeks> 14,04
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: Where do you see 683MB there? :/
<OerHeks> yeah, take an other look, it is there
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: And that is WITH a DE?
<OerHeks> ctrl + f: 683
<daftykins> the page tells you exactly what the files come with
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: "standard edition"?
<VictoriaXOXO> = LXDE?
 * daftykins points at the page
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: It doesn't say.
<VictoriaXOXO> :/
<OerHeks> 14.04.3 is 716M , should fit too
<daftykins> so use your favourite search engine, you can't expect us to cover every single one of your basic queries
<VictoriaXOXO> :s
<Jordan_U> VictoriaXOXO: It seems like your best options woudl be to use a different distribution (that makes CD sized images) or use a USB drive (you don't need to get rid of any of the existing content on your USB drives to add live Ubuntu to them, as long as they have enough free space).
<Simba_> how do i unload ubuntu server from a desktop and use an old server as the server?
<OerHeks> Simba_, reinstall ?
<VictoriaXOXO> Jordan_U: I found something that'll work. All my USB sticks are fully encrypted and stuffed away.
<OerHeks> there is no downgrade
<Simba_> Or should i say, where should i go to get this information
<daftykins> Simba_: what exactly do you mean by 'unload' ? why not just install the desktop on this server if you want it to run desktop ubuntu?
<Simba_> i mean to uninstall ubuntu fro  the desktop, reformat it as it is running windows 7, and use it as a workstation.  does that make sense
<daftykins> this desktop is already dual booting 7 + ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Simba_, insert your windows cd, repair windows 7, and finally remove non-windows partitions
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133533/how-to-remove-ubuntu-and-put-windows-back-on
<Simba_> yes it is running both in tandem, and the problem is swapping from one os to the other
<daftykins> as above then :>
<Simba_> daftykins, where should i start?
<songyq> hello,guys
<daftykins> Simba_: creating windows 7 boot media
<daftykins> Simba_: you'll need to ask over in ##windows how to restore your bootloader to normal, or look up a guide
<Simba_> the problem of reloading windows is that i think, if i am not wrong, that users dont keep, or know where their original program disks are
<Simba_> daftykins, and OerHeks, thanks for the help.
<tachyondecay> I'm running 14.04 right now, and in the next couple of days I'm getting a shiny new laptop and putting 15.10 on it. I know I can get a list of all my installed packages and use that to quickly download/install stuff onto the new computer, and similarly copy over my config files. But there's a lot of stuff I probably don't need/use. Are there any more nuanced options than all "all or nothing" approach?
<Troy^> anyone here use ubuntu on there macbook pros? and what is the battery life like?
<nirux> Troy , I use Ubuntu on a laptop if that matters at all.
<Troy^> not it's strictly battery life related to the macbook
<Jordan_U> Troy^: There are many different models of macbook pro, each with varying hardware and levels of support in drivers available in Ubuntu. I would be highly surprised if anyone else in the channel and awake right now had the same exact hardware as you.
<nirux> As Jordan said. I can only tell you of my experience.
<nirux> best thing with linux is to try it out and make your own opinion.
<Jordan_U> Troy^: You should be able to get a good idea of the battery life from running via LiveUSB before installing.
<Troy^> Jordan_U: never thought about that good idea, thanks. :)
<daftykins> usually the mac issues are worse than battery life
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Jordan_U> Troy^: You're welcome :)
<daftykins> Troy^: the above info can be useful if you identify your model, too
<nirux> do macs have UEFI?
<Jordan_U> nirux: No, they have EFI.
<roberto> hey
<nirux> Hello.
<TheSov2> is there a way to do an include on a hosts file?
<Yuken> Just looking on how to make a new .zip file & add files to it from the terminal. WOuld look it up, but my things are being wonky and IRC Is all I can access.
<Jordan_U> Yuken: What is your end goal? For archiving files and sharing them with other GNU/Linux users tar.xz files are generally better than .zip files (in both amount of compression and features).
<nirux> try doing (zip file.zip foldername)
<Yuken> Jordan_U, bringing it on to a Windows PC that can only access .zip. Although, I do not know how to add files to any sort of tar format, as well - that could be handy info.
<Jordan_U> Yuken: Generally you don't "add" files to an archive, you simply create archives from directories.
<daftykins> plenty of archive managers that handle tar on Windows
<nirux>  Do ( tar -cvf name.tar /foldername ) for tar.
<nirux> I don't think he has a Windows Partition.
<ojal8> hello everyone! while creating a partition table, should I select msdos or gpt?
<Yuken> Jordan_U, that is actually what I'm asking, sorry for saying it improperly. Sleeeeeepppyyyyy.
<Yuken> nirux, I will check those commands out. Thanks.
<daftykins> ojal8: is this to be the only disk in the system? will ubuntu be the only OS?
<ojal8> daftykins, it is not a system drive
<cdk_> is the a way to convert tar balls to .deb packages or no?
<nirux> cdk_. Convert tars to debian packages?
<Jordan_U> cdk_: Short answer: No
<Ben64> not exactly
<nirux> I'm not exactly sure, but i think Ubucompilator does that.
<cdk_> ok are they too different in structure?
<Jordan_U> cdk_: Longer answer: If you have a source package that uses a standard build system, *and* you have already installed all of the needed build and runtime dependencies, then you can create a *non-standard* *not of high enough quality to distribute* .deb file from said source package using checkinstall.
<Jordan_U> cdk_: What is your end goal?
<Jordan_U> cdk_: A tar file can contain any structure, and is often used for things other than software.
<ojal8> this article seems to be in favor of GPT: http://www.howtogeek.com/193669/whats-the-difference-between-gpt-and-mbr-when-partitioning-a-drive/
<cdk_> i was just curios because the only way i know to install tar balls is through command line and i find it easier to install .deb's because i have the GDebi program and it is as simple as open with gdebi and click install
<ojal8> I had plenty of troubles with disk utility lately, and the partitions were MBR. now I'd like to know if GPT is the better choice, and maybe with gparted
<daftykins> cdk_: you should be finding packages in repos really, instead of obtaining debs manually - that's unwise.
<Jordan_U> ojal8: Use GPT unless you have a compelling reason not to.
<cdk_> also why is it that when i right click i have no optoin to open terminal here as root or open folder here as root?
<daftykins> ojal8: you never replied
<ojal8> Jordan_U, and should I use gparted? can I trust that it wont let down like disk utility did?
<ojal8> daftykins, sure I did.
<nirux> gparted should be fine.
<Jordan_U> ojal8: What problems have you been having specifically? Most "problems" people have with partitioning utilities are either due to user misunderstanding, having used buggy tools in the past, or dying hardware. GPT won't help with most of those problems.
<cdk_> daftykins: my deb files are from like nvidia and are all proprietary sodtware directly from the creater or manufacturere of the package/hardware
<Troy^> daftykins: btw, that link is way out of date
<daftykins> Troy^: what link
<ojal8> Jordan_U, my problem couldnt have been cleared yet. I talked about it various times on various platforms. the luks partitions were deleted right after I created them
<Troy^> daftykins: mac link
<daftykins> Troy^: oh the mac one, no it's a wiki... it contains only versions that someone has written...
<daftykins> so it depends on the model.
<Troy^> ik but im saying it's out of date lol
<daftykins> cdk_: graphics drivers are the #1 that shouldn't be downloaded manually
<Jordan_U> ojal8: Have you done a S.M.A.R.T. check of the drive recently?
<Troy^> by like 3 years+
<cdk_> Jordan_U: thanks for clearing that up for me
<daftykins> Troy^: would've made more sense if you said "my model is #,# and only ubuntu release ... is covered"
<ojal8> Jordan_U, you mean the HDD (because the affected drives were externally connected, not HDD)
<cdk_> daftykins: ok and why is that?
<ojal8> =
<ojal8> ?
<daftykins> cdk_: because manual nvidia installs can break on kernel update; using manually obtained debs shows a misunderstanding of how package management works
<ojal8> I presume you mean HDD, as SMART test applies not to external devices, as far as I know
<Jordan_U> ojal8: I mean a S.M.A.R.T. check of whatever drive you were having trouble repartitioning.
<Jordan_U> ojal8: Some USB enclosures support S.M.A.R.T. pass through.
<ojal8> Jordan_U, one of them, yes. I used badblocks and it proved ok
<cdk_> daftykins: ok so just use the ones in additoinal drivers?
<daftykins> cdk_: depending on release and nvidia card, yeah
<ojal8> Jordan_U, but I can tell you that it happened on a brand new drive, too
<nirux> irrelevant conversations. What kernel version are you guys running?
<ojal8> Jordan_U, partition created, data saved on it, and locked, unplugged. next time plugged in, partition 'unknown'
<cdk_> daftykins: why is it that when i right click i have no optoin to open terminal here as root and no optoin to open folder as root?
<daftykins> and for software - you should always use in order: 1) what's built into different repos or 2) PPAs you trust; only after that should you 3) obtain debs or worse still... 4) compile
<daftykins> cdk_: probably because the OS hasn't been designed to mind-read
<daftykins> nirux: why does that matter...
<daftykins> we could all be on different distros / releases.
<cdk_> daftykins: is there a way to make it have that optoin like something to install or?
<Jordan_U> ojal8: Please try to reproduce the problem with GParted, and save the output of "sudo parted -l" at every step (before using GParted, after using Gparted but before disconnecting the drive, again after disconnecting and re-connecting the drive).
<ojal8> Jordan_U, but I can only reproduce it with gnome disk utility, because this was the tool that I used while all the problems occured
<daftykins> cdk_: well you can run nautilus with gksu/gksudo to have it with root permissions; but i suspect based on the package talk you're planning on doing something inadvisable...
<ojal8> Jordan_U, so should I use gnome disk utility again and note every step as you described?
<Jordan_U> ojal8: OK, then see if you can reproduce the problem with gnome disk utility again. Also make sure that you're ejecting (rather than just unmounting) the drive before removing it.
<cdk_> ok in a terminal the sudo.... works but i wish the open folder as root was available
<adrian_1908> hello. Is fglrx compatible with GNOME3? If not, would a manually installed version from AMD's website be?
<nirux> It doesn't matter. That's why it's irrelevant conversation.
<Jordan_U> adrian_1908: fglrx normally works fine with GNOME Shell. What problem are you having specifically?
<Jordan_U> nirux: Please keep offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic .
<ojal8> Jordan_U, sure. the latter was also symptomatic of some irregularity. because when all partitions were unmounted and locked, and used the disk utility feature 'power off' to remove the drive, the application window closed. and this keeps happening occasionally since.
<jwisbell35> Adrian if you are using 15.10 fglrx still doesnt work with the new kernel. Still hasnt been fixed.
<nirux> ah, my bad.
<ojal8> like it happens when a program crashes
<cdk_> daftykins: ok in terminal the sudo.... works but wish i had the optoin for open folder/terminal here as root
<adrian_1908> Jordan_U: none, i haven't even tried fglrx yet. For some reason I was convinced the proprietary driver didn't support it (something related to EGL).
<ojal8> also another irregularity was that it was taking ages to unmount a partition, in a few times never to happen
<daftykins> cdk_: do not run nautilus with sudo.
<Jordan_U> adrian_1908: You're thinking of Wayland, which is entirely separate.
<jwisbell35> It works on 15.04 but on 15.10 you have to downgrade the kernel for it to work.
<cdk_> daftykins: ok will not do that but you do understand what i am wanting right?
<adrian_1908> Jordan_U: Right, I'm still on Xorg. Glad to hear if that'll work for a while longer.
<adrian_1908> jwisbell35: Yes good point.
<daftykins> cdk_: yes but wanting root disk access is what's concerning me... when does this come up?
<adrian_1908> Is kernel a kernel downgrade fairly trivial? I badly need fglrx for an application that never handled the open source driver well.
<jwisbell35> Not too bad. But i would read up on itt alot first.
<Jordan_U> adrian_1908: Xorg will continue to work for many years to come, fglrx should be supporting Wayland soon, and hopefully when the transition to Wayland by default does happen in the future it will be seamless enough that you don't even notice it if you're not specifically looking for it :)
<adrian_1908> sorry for the typos, I'm tired :o
<Jordan_U> adrian_1908: You don't need to downgrade your kernel.
<cdk_> when i want to open a folder as root because i want to modify a doc or config file or syst file but need root acess
<scott_11> Jordan_U: what is the best way to run fglrx on 15.10?
<cdk_> daftykins:    when i want to open a folder as root because i want to modify a doc or config file or syst file but need root access
<Jordan_U> adrian_1908: scott_11: Looking into it more, there does indeed seem to be an issue with fglrx and Ubuntu 15.10 that I wasn't aware of.
<jwisbell35> :)
<Ben64> cdk_: you shouldn't need to edit system files very often. when you do, use sudo
<jwisbell35> Jordan: Its not an actual kernel issue but something with the newer gcc I think. But downgrading pulls in the correct compilers for it.
<daftykins> Ben64: the problem is the desire to do so graphically i think
<cdk_> Ben64::  kk i just prefer the quicker and shorter way
<daftykins> cdk_: something wrong with using the terminal and text editors?
<cdk_> daftykins:: no.........  i just prefer the quicker and shorter way
<daftykins> k
<Ben64> how is anything quicker and shorter than "sudo nano file"
<jwisbell35> I sudo abiword filename everything through terminal. Not a fan of nano.
<daftykins> jwisbell35: using GUI apps with sudo is a very bad idea
<jwisbell35> I know but been doing it forever. Habit.
<Ben64> 'gksu gedit file' if you like gui, still easy
<cdk_> Ben64: daftykins: thank you both for your exemplary help
<cdk_> gottogo.....>>><>
<jwisbell35> Ben: Whats the difference between gksu and sudo? Opens the same either way.
<Ben64> you said you know running gui stuff with sudo is bad, running gui stuff with gksu is the right way to do it
<daftykins> jwisbell35: defending something with 'i always did it' = not very wise :(
<jwisbell35> :)
<jwisbell35> Ahh prevents files in the home directory from being owned by root.
<tachyondecay> I'm getting a new computer and putting 15.10 on it. Currently running 14.04 on this computer. Aside from copying _everything_ or manually figuring out what I want, are there any more nuanced options to setting up my new computer?
<Ben64> tachyondecay: depends what you want
<Jordan_U> tachyondecay: None that I can think of.
<tachyondecay> I feel like I'd prefer to start "from scratch" because I have many packages installed I don't really need/use any more.
<tachyondecay> So that's what I'll probably do. I was just wondering if there were tools or tips for streamlining that.
<adrian_1908> tachyondecay: Consider writing down the procedure and the steps you took (and possible pitfalls). This way you'll be faster the next time you "start over".
<tachyondecay> Sound advice
<TJ-> tachyondecay: if you're starting from scratch, but want to copy over the existing user $HOME, I'd recommend also creating a new, fresh, user account as the primary account and only copying into it your Documents. Keep all the config files/diretories under the old $HOME separate (the .dotfiles and .dotdirs) and only copy settings over when you realise you need them.
<tachyondecay> Also I've progressively stepped down from Unity to LXDE as software has outpaced my 8-year-old laptop
<tachyondecay> So I kind of want to start fresh on the config end in most cases, since I feel like those settings are all messed up
<tachyondecay> Yeah, that's what I was thinking of doing, TJ-.
<adrian_1908> tachyondecay: You're happy with LXDE, yes? Otherwise I'd recommend XFCE; it struck me as more polished than the former and still fairly lightweight.
<tachyondecay> Well I'm going to give stock Ubuntu 15.10 a try
<tachyondecay> I'm not so much "happy" with LXDE as "my system is not slow as balls" on it :P
<adrian_1908> tachyondecay: I see :P
<friedbac> We wouldn't have this problem with terrorist if all internet was govt controlled like the mail
<TJ-> most of the time the DE eye-candy requiring 3D acceleration is irrelevant. fine if you want to stare at a work of art but pointless for getting work done
<tachyondecay> LXDE is serviceable, but not quite as slick. I didn't like Unity a great deal, but I feel like a lot of that was because it would chug doing simple things like opening up the menu.
<tachyondecay> I'll give the defaults a shot, because I have just never had the hardware needed to run them properly. And then I'll try GNOME3 or XCFE or something if I want a change.
<tachyondecay> I've used KDE in the past too and enjoyed it. And still use a bunch of KDE programs; I'm in Konversation right now. :D
<friedbac> TJ-: true but improves user experience. Sometimes smoothness is better than speed
<tachyondecay> My priority is a good launcher, because I prefer using the keyboard. My desktop has no shortcuts on it.
<friedbac> I think unity and kde has gone over the top.
<adrian_1908> I'm on GNOME3 right now for my Desktop and I'm highly impressed how well integrated it is, it looks and behaves so slick, not very Linux like if I may say.
<daftykins> you folks discussion is most suited to #ubuntu-offtopic ; support only in here.
<HackerII> uumate 15.01 is killer fast and pretty cool
<adrian_1908> daftykins: ya fair enough!
<friedbac> But it's cool they develop neat stuff TJ- daftykins was I talking to u
<friedbac> Some people can't mind their own business
<daftykins> friedbac: no idea what your sentence means
<daftykins> the channel has rules - follow them :)
<TJ-> friedbac: I've experienced the opposite; Unity actively destroyed my workflow and user experience. Unitiy's specific bug for me is no appreciation of larger workspaces - 6 large monitors and 3 GPUs here.
<ojal8> Jordan_U, I reproduced the process.
<ojal8> Jordan_U, maybe with a difference.
<ojal8> I haven't saved data on them because it would take a long time
<ojal8> oh, did Jordan_U leave?
<Glamdring> Can somebody here please help me figure out what is radeonsi_dri.so?
<Glamdring> I feel very silly not knowing.
<TJ-> Glamdring: it is part of libgl1-mesa-dri:
<TJ-> !info libgl1-mesa-dri
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0.2-1ubuntu4 (wily), package size 4483 kB, installed size 96302 kB
<Glamdring> Thank you, TJ- !
<Glamdring> Hrm. So I have it installed, but my game fails to load it. How does one test if it otherwise works?
<TJ-> Glamdring: "glxinfo" from the mesa tools should help check the OpenGL setup
<Glamdring> Excellent, thank you.
<TJ-> !info mesa-utils | Glamdring
<ubottu> Glamdring: mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.2.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Glamdring> Strange game. The only way to win is not to play.
<OerHeks> sure
<SubCool> Could someone please assist me with my dropbox, i know its stupid. but its fucking up something bad.
<SubCool> someone told me to make sure to do a proper cleanup on the files, so i did.
<SubCool> but im a bit lost on some stuff.
<Glamdring> So if glxinfo says I've got direct rendering, and glxgears is pretty and doesn't explode, why would my game throw this error: libGL error: unable to load driver: radeonsi_dri.so
<OerHeks> SubCool, there is something you said, that activates my swearfilter
<danmulvey> is there anyreason that i should or shouldnt use apt-get autoremove when it says i have things that are no longer needed?
<SubCool> If i follow the package install, it doesnt work for me. and never loads dropbox. Last time ihad an issue with this, i got the headless version( the station is headless, and remote) - and we got it going. But- it stopped working again.
<SubCool> SO im back to square one.
<OerHeks> danmulvey, autoremove is safe
<danmulvey> OerHeks: cool thanks, i just wasnt sure if i should somehow double check the packages it lists before i autoremove them and also if theres any reason id specifically want to remove them aside from just freeing up space
<SubCool> Ok, i got to where i was last time i think. WOuld someone mind following me along for a min?
<SubCool> at this link.. \
<SubCool> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<TJ-> Glamdring: run the game under control of strace, generate a log, check it after it throws the error. Something like "strace -o /tmp/game.log -f -e trace=file <game arg1 arg2>"
<SubCool> there is a link to download the python script. Now last time i did this, i dont remember where i put it- i think i had to put into like /bin/local
<SubCool> OMG !! TJ!!!!
<SubCool> TJ-, you busy? **batts eyes**
<Glamdring> Oh my. Okay, I'll try to do that.
<Glamdring> The <game arg1 arg2>, I assume there's generally no required arguments, and so those are just there in case I would need them, not because there are some I need of which I'm unaware?
<OerHeks> arg1 arg2 are options, leave it blanc if you don't use them.
<Glamdring> Keen, thanks.
<TJ-> SubCool: I am yes, just popping in and out
<Glamdring> Oh, that's interesting, I hadn't seen that error before...
<Glamdring> Frustrating and mildly preposterous, every single error I look up from this game references Steam. My copy is through GOG.
<SubCool> TJ ok. thas cool. Have fun man. Havent talked to you in forever.
<Glamdring> I should clarify, in fact. These are errors Steam seems to throw around, even without this game.
<OerHeks> Steam wants the closed source ati drivers, no?
<Glamdring> Perhaps so. Thankfully not my problem.
<TJ-> Glamdring: ahhhh. Steam. Yes. Bad. Puppy. Nasty things it does.
<Glamdring> Not a big fan of signing away my right to class action lawsuits, so I avoid it.
<Glamdring> Okay. So it looks like the log says there's basically a world of "No such file or directory".
<Glamdring> Which is odd.
<TJ-> We had a user here last week with something very similar, and we traced it down to the way the steam scripts do stuff. It ended up being a corrupt (0 length) file installed by steam in $HOME/.steam.
<AkaliBot> hi. when it ry to do apt-get update or use the software update center, i get 404s, ie, Err http://archive.ubuntu.com utopic/main amd64 Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80] Err http://archive.ubuntu.com utopic/main
<TJ-> Glamdring: the fix was to move the existing $HOME/.steam directory to a back-up name and let it be re-installed.
<Glamdring> Sheesh. Granted, this isn't Steam, but it could well be much the same.
<TJ-> AkaliBot: what release of Ubuntu "cat /etc/issue" ?
<AkaliBot> all google results say to run apt-get update to refresh sources list, but that error happens when doing that
<OerHeks> utopic .. is EOL
<OerHeks> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<AkaliBot> 10.10
<AkaliBot> 14.19*
<AkaliBot> goodness. 14.10
<TJ-> !eolupgrade | AkaliBot
<ubottu> AkaliBot: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> akalibot, upgrade please
<AkaliBot> thank you all
<Glamdring> Oddly, I've not seen anybody else describing the same problem. Maybe there aren't a lot of Linux users trying to run Tower Of Guns.
<Glamdring> Or, of course, maybe my problem is unique.
<Ghost_r00t> hi
<Ghost_r00t> What is the kernel version on ubuntu 15.04?
<SubCool> ok. how do i get this to work.
<SubCool> i have less than 15 days to make this work and backup my dropbox.
<OerHeks> Ghost_r00t, current 64 bit is 3.19.0-33-generic
<SubCool> ive been at this for a month.
<K3y804rDCow80Y> Hi guys
<K3y804rDCow80Y> trying to hack my wifi but following the steps i've seen on youtube, in my terminal i run into several errors. Was wondering if anyone has any suggestions
<OerHeks> hacking wifi is beyond the scope of this channel, k3
<K3y804rDCow80Y> WTF?
<K3y804rDCow80Y> Jk
<K3y804rDCow80Y> okay arigato
<TJ-> hacking is fine; cracking is out-of-bounds
<TJ-> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<K3y804rDCow80Y> another off the topic question what is the name of the website that you use to upload like a copy of your terminal?
<macer_> what are you trying to do with your wifi? and what tool are you trying to use?
<OerHeks> imgur.com or paste.ubuntu.com
<macer_> pastbin
<SubCool> ok- i just did something stupid. and i dont know how to undo it
<K3y804rDCow80Y> that's it thanks @macer
<TJ-> !paste | K3y804rDCow80Y
<ubottu> K3y804rDCow80Y: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SubCool> i had a something named Dropbox, so i moved it to ~/bin - now its gone
<K3y804rDCow80Y> thank you @ubottu
<K3y804rDCow80Y> i tried using reaver?
<K3y804rDCow80Y> it that only for Kali...
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, no- there are a ton of videos on how to use that stuff, but there is a lot of mixing and matching.
<SubCool> knowing the surrounding of it and hack the hacking tools helps.
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, most of all, make sure ur nic card can do the work.
<OerHeks> don't get hackedwith kali, lolz
<macer_> do you have your wireless card in monitor mode?
<cwong> hi
<K3y804rDCow80Y> well Kali just makes it easier since it has like all the tools already installed. I tried using Kali, but man o man did I have the hardest time trying to get used to it.
<SubCool> i tried using mine on ubuntu - its easier just to use it on kali, or-- the one previous to it.
<macer_> I prefer nodezero
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, yeah, its snot. but works. im about to get back into it again once i finish fixing this stupid stuff that should just work. but never does.
<K3y804rDCow80Y> SubCool I will try to go back through the steps I tried following from this one video and i will pastebin the error message i get.
<macer_> essentially you need to get the bssid - did you get that?
<K3y804rDCow80Y> macer that was were i got stuck
<OerHeks> guys, hacking wifi is beyond the scope of this channel
<K3y804rDCow80Y> trying to find the video now.
<OerHeks> move it to an other channel, thanks.
<cryptz> can anyone suggest further troubleshooting i can do for a mdadm array that will not assemble at boot. i can assemble it manually without issue. dmesg shows no claim of an attempt to assemble the array. i feel as if i am missing some configuration to tell it to rebuild the array. /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf exists, but i dont think anything is trying to do the assembly at all.
<cryptz> its ubuntu 15.10 booting in an efi env, the md array is not my boot device though
<K3y804rDCow80Y> what would be another channel to get help on this with?
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, i seriously referred to like 10 videos, and threw it all together. But- then my hardware was semi useless. I got done testing wep, but needed wpa. and.. that was a whole nother mess of issues.
<Ghost_r00t> which version of ubuntu .iso uses 3.14 kernel. as there is a bug on nvidia video card from 3.15 on going till now
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, kali has channels, there are a ton of channels.
<Ghost_r00t> I mean nouveau
<K3y804rDCow80Y> man those guys over there hate on ubuntu users that's why i came here LOL
<macer_> @cryptz do you see the /de/md* device?
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, its best to figure it out urself. THats kinda why it setup like that, and not just automatic. Understand the steps, and how to tweak it. My friend an i started making a script, but then he moved away.
<cryptz> only if i assemble it, mdadm --assemble --scan presents the md0 device without issue, but only if i do it manually
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, oh yea- gotta lvoe the love. -_-
<gshmu> I want view rtf file, I'm try  Abiword, but some better?
<K3y804rDCow80Y> SubCool i see. X)
<SubCool> i get the same thing when i wonder around. or goto freenas for help. THey flame u for not having intel. Its rediculous. THats why i come here al ot, the guys here are usually very helpful.
<SubCool> if they help **cough cough**
<macer_> did you do mdadm --assemble --scan   ?
<gshmu> and outlook auto index user, but thunderbird I can't config the LDAP?  any help
<cryptz> @macer yes, if i run that command manually it works fine
<JesseH> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 15.04 on a mac, but the wifi isn't working. Can someone help?
<cryptz> my boot process simply does not make the attempt to mount it from my view
<JesseH> I have no idea where to begin with the issue, besides some things I found in the forums.
<cryptz> if i dmesg | grep md    the only hits are statements that raid personalities 0-10 loaded
<cryptz> no errors
<JesseH> (installed some things, had to manually do that)
<JesseH> I'm seeing modprobe solutions but I don't know how to use that command.
<SubCool> Ugh- great. and now the pages i use to refer to went down. My night.
<cryptz> @macer i am thinking that since i am not booting from a md array maybe the boot process is overlooking its existance
<cryptz> i am just not sure where i would tell it to load mdadm and perform a scan
<macer_> @cryptz did you check your fstab and is thit there?
<cryptz> i didnt put it in fstab yet, and maybe this is my confusion, but my very first attempt caused the system to not boot. basically i couldnt mount /dev/md0 to /mymountpoint in fstab because /dev/md0 fails to exist at boot. this caused the system to hang during boot and i had to go into recovery mode and remove the fstab line to make the system stable again
<whologin> sup niggas
<whologin> oops wrong room
<JesseH> Not to inconvenience anyone, but does anyone have any idea about my problem
<cryptz> so maybe my thinking that /dev/md0 should exist without a fstab entry is incorrect, but i would assume the 2 are seperate esp since fstab seems to be highly relying on /dev/md0 existing
<macer_> definitely will need it in fstab and mtab
<TJ-> cryptz: what metadata version does the array use?
<cryptz> 1.2
<TJ-> cryptz: udevd should fire off the mdadm rule to assemble the array
<cryptz> it is 3 devices, /dev/rssda1 /dev/rssdb1 /dev/rssdc1
<TJ-> cryptz: it has nothing to do with fstab entries
<cryptz> ok tj
<cryptz> is that automated
<cryptz> or should i be doing something to facilitate that
<SubCool> is there usually a bin folder in the home directory?
<TJ-> cryptz: during boot, as block devices are discovered, their metadata is checked and if recognised the correct tool is/should be launched
<JesseH> Can someone help me get wifi working on a mac laptop that I'm trying to get lubuntu 15.04 installed on?
<TJ-> SubCool: no, but if you create $HOME/bin it will be added to the $PATH at log-in
<cryptz> so tj i created paritions on these devics and marked them of type fd that is why you see the /dev/rssda1 for example
<TJ-> cryptz: which Ubuntu release is it?
<cryptz> 15.10
<cryptz> server
<cryptz> its efi boot as well and the devices in question are pciessds so a bit from the norm however there is a guide from the manufacturer for this very purpose
<cryptz> so it should be doable
<SubCool> TJ-,  so what im looking at is a link to /bin
<TJ-> cryptz: partition type has no bearing on it, that value is not used by anything other than the partiting tool to let the user indicate to other users what the purpose of the partition might be
<SubCool> oh wow- i removed dropbox compelted, and it disappeared.
<TJ-> SubCool: $HOME/bin should be a directory owned by the user
<SubCool> im definitly doing something wrong.
<cryptz> i had read that when the device is scanned if it detects a fd partition type it might kick it over to mdadm without the superblock intact, or something to that effect, but the superblock is intact and the array does assemble correctly when i manually invoke it
<cryptz> where /what should i be looking for ini udevd
<SubCool> no- nvm. im an idiot- its still there
<SubCool> omg- i know what it is
<SubCool> wtf!?
<SubCool> - /bin is my dropbox folder..
<TJ-> cryptz: this is why I asked which metadata version since that is what is scanned for. Now, v1.2 is stored 4KB from the start of the block device. "blkid /dev/rs*" might help confirm that metadata is being recognised
<SubCool> ok- now i really need help.
<SubCool> THis is way beyong me now. Ok. SO- after the install, i tried to move the Dropbox.py to /bin - with mv. WHen i did that, i mv'd /Dropbox to /bin
<sector_0> can someone tell me why pulseaudio keep stopping?
<JesseH> If someone could be of assistance with my issue, I'd greatly appreciate it.
<Glamdring> So, what's PhysXUpdateLoader.so? Or, if you want to teach a man to fish, how do I figure that out?
<TJ-> !find PhysXUpdateLoader.so
<ubottu> Package/file PhysXUpdateLoader.so does not exist in wily
<Glamdring> Huh. That's interesting.
<sector_0> sometimes I'm just using my computer (listening to music) and I pause the music for a min and when I attempt to un-pause it, it just doesn't
<sector_0> youtube videos, etc don't work either
<SubCool> SO- now /Dropbox is /bin
<cryptz> tj bear with me, i do see an issue but i know this is not the original problem. i had this issue last night, today i was using zfs on the devices. so at the moment the /dev/rssda parttion has a zfs type and /dev/rssda1 has a linux raid member type. i had previously secure erased the drives on my initial attempts. let me correct this but i do not believe this could be the solution since i didnt
<cryptz> have zfs on these drives on the first go around..
<TJ-> Glamdring: that's something specific to the application/game I think
<Glamdring> And it, too, is apparently missing.
<sector_0> If I restart however the sound come back until it stops randomly again
<SubCool> when i tried to rename it back  rename bin DropBox
<SubCool> Bareword "bin" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<sector_0> also if I log out and log back in that fixes it
<JesseH> How do I get wireless working on a macbook pro that's running Lubuntu 15.05?
<JesseH> 15.04*
<Glamdring> Though Google comes up with references to it through Antichamber, either Humble Bundle version or Steam.
<Glamdring> So, specific as it may be, at least it's not unique.
<TJ-> cryptz: Ahhh, if the metadata of the outer container is being recognised as ZFS that could short-circuit the discovery of the MD RAID
<sector_0> "pulseaudio -k" then "pulseaudio -D" doesn't work
<SubCool> JesseH, wish i cuold help, but u got me. I cant even get a hackintosh to work :(
<cryptz> makes sense but unfortunately i know that wasnt the case when i initially tried
<sector_0> it tells me the daemon can't start
<sector_0> I'm using ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> JesseH, open terminal: lspci # and find your bcm wifi chipset, then use the bcm manual
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<JesseH> Thanks OEP_
<JesseH> OerHeks:***
<SubCool> ok- i "mv"d it back. -- im soo scared.
<Agent_Isai> Hi, when I tried installing Ubuntu 14.04.3 with Wubi and I got this https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PVhdt8gU/Screenshot_2015-11-17-22-05-04-1.png
<SubCool> Ok... PLEASE SOMEONE TAKE 5 mins!?
<rypervenche> SubCool: What's up?
<SubCool> Thank you.
<shahrukh> hey guys
<SubCool> just trying to get dropbox working. I use to work, and... idk what happen. - SO removed it all, reinstalled it a few times. and now im back to the same point
<SubCool> technically amost done.
<SubCool> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<cryptz> tj i am secure erasing these drives and recreating the md0 array. based on your previous comments should i forgo the /dev/rssd*1 fd partitioning and just use the device
<SubCool> IM at the bottom when you download the python script. Last time i had this working, someone help me put that the script someplace nice to run it- and make it excuteable.
<SubCool> because of its self destruction, i had to remove everything.
<rypervenche> SubCool: Just calm down, we can help.
<deletemeplease> ubuntu!
<deletemeplease> Is ubuntu supporting Wayland yet or are they still trying to work on their POS mir?
<OerHeks> ubuntu goes for MIR, a fork of wayland
<deletemeplease> OerHeks, why?!
<deletemeplease> mir is a mess.
<deletemeplease> Every tech demo of it that I've seen has been a complete disaster.
<rypervenche> SubCool: Are you using the deb package/
<OerHeks> LoLz, mir is in development, so calling it  a mess.. how about wayland?
<SubCool> rypervenche, should i move dropbox.py someplace like i did before? i know im suppsoed to link it so i can use it.
<SubCool> rypervenche, no- im using the headless version.
<SubCool> my machine is headless at home. Im half a country away.
<SubCool> i really wanna upgrade from 12 to 14lts, but im afraid ill br prompted for something i cant do- so later on im going to dl a model and test it.
<Agent_Isai> I see that in the install log: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/9MkSKZNp/
<K3y804rDCow80Y> this chat room doesn't have direct PM does it?
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, it does, but be careful
<deletemeplease> OerHeks, the difference is Wayland has a working compositor....
<deletemeplease> Weston
<deletemeplease> mir is a trainwreck
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, what client r u using.
<deletemeplease> OerHeks, so Unity is being ported to mir instead of wayland?
<K3y804rDCow80Y> client? SubCool
<SubCool> Im using Hexchat as a IRC client.
<cryptz> @TJ blkid shows 318ea69d-0c43-85a7-c2f7-b83dfe364775 mdadm.conf shows UUID=318ea69d:0c4385a7:c2f7b83d:fe364775 could it be as simple as the - <> the :
<deletemeplease> sucwhat are you trying to do?
<SubCool> a lot of people use some browser based one.
<deletemeplease> SubCool*
<K3y804rDCow80Y> not sure link at the top says webchat.freenode.net
<deletemeplease> SubCool, I'm under Lubuntu and the majority of my Linux experience is with debian but I could probably help
<SubCool> deletemeplease, finish installation of dropbox on a headless machine.
<deletemeplease> SubCool, oh.
<deletemeplease> SubCool, any errors?
<SubCool> deletemeplease, im sure u can, its really simple.
<SubCool> no- just inability to use it
<SubCool> I just rarely use linux, so i forget commands and locations and stupid stuff until i drive in again.
<SubCool> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<SubCool> if u goto the bottom, im at the last paragraph,
<SubCool> just trying to make the dropbox.py executeable, place it in the right folder, and make this damn program do its job.
<rypervenche> SubCool: Calmn down there. You shouldn't need to make it executable even.
<deletemeplease> SubCool, I'm going to write you a command to run
<SubCool> make it +x is from http://www.dropboxwiki.com/tips-and-tricks/using-the-official-dropbox-command-line-interface-cli
<deletemeplease> SubCool, but first tell me if typing nc into terminal causes an error or not
<rypervenche> SubCool: If you are using the headless one, why are you using a python script?
<K3y804rDCow80Y> SubCool can you take a look------> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13324375/
<SubCool> rypervenche, i have to with headless. dont i?
<deletemeplease> K3y804rDCow80Y, are you trying to get help or give help?
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, you never setup mon0 properly
<Nautilus_> I did a server upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 and it replaced my sudoers file, I don't remember how to regain permission to edit it. My root account is disabled.
<K3y804rDCow80Y> get help
<TJ-> cryptz: - vs : , no, the tools just use different human-friendly group separators
<SubCool> deletemeplease, im helping him a bit.
<deletemeplease> ah
<deletemeplease> SubCool, do you know if Dropbox is spitting out any errors when you try and run the script
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, i had that same issue for a while. U didnt setup mon0 correctly to the interface. Usually happened to me when i didnt disable the interface before setting up the mon0
<K3y804rDCow80Y> SubCool or deletemeplease any suggestion on how to get that mon0 setup?
<SubCool> deletemeplease, not really.
<deletemeplease> K3rvyN, I haven't read your problems
<cryptz> @Tj yes, i see i found an explanation that they should be different
<deletemeplease> K3y804rDCow80Y, describe them to me in a PM if you want and I'll see what I can assist with
<cryptz> at this point blkid reports the ids as expected for all 3 devices
<cryptz> i am going to try to update-initramfs -u and reboot unless ther eis something with udevd i can check
<SubCool> deletemeplease, when its actually running normally- or lack there of. I will try to initiate dropbox, but it doesnt. ONce we get to the point- if it does it again, i can show u the error. It basically show the dropbox prompting in cli, but no matter what i do, it never gets dropboxd running.
<K3y804rDCow80Y> deletemeplease how can i PM?
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, not in the manor- Thats really procedure you have to walk through.
<deletemeplease> K3rvyN, /msg deletemeplease
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, /msg name
<deletemeplease> SubCool, for future reference I suggest you run this command
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, reboot the pc, start from the beginning your missing some step or some step isnt being processed properly- its been 2 years since i used it... soooo..
<deletemeplease> echo 'alias termbin="nc termbin.com 9999"' >> ~/.bashrc
<SubCool> deletemeplease, k-
<deletemeplease> SubCool, run that exactly
<K3y804rDCow80Y> SubCool that's so notcool LOL
<deletemeplease> in the future if you need to pastebin something like a log use cat <log> | termbin
<SubCool> deletemeplease, ran it
<deletemeplease> it'll spit a URl out into your terminal linking right to the paste
<deletemeplease> SubCool, try it out
<deletemeplease> SubCool, tail dmesg | termbin
<SubCool> K3y804rDCow80Y, i spent weeks on it... until i teamed up with my friend who knows less, he found a great walk through which gave me the steps i missed.
<deletemeplease> and give me the link
<SubCool> deletemeplease,  tail dmesg | termbin
<SubCool> tail: cannot open `dmesg' for reading: No such file or directory
<SubCool> termbin: command not found
<SubCool> sudo?
<deletemeplease> SubCool, type bash
<somsip> SubCool: dmesg shows the output, you'd need to tail -f /var/log/syslog
<deletemeplease> somazero, I just tail dmesg all the time
<deletemeplease> works for me.
<deletemeplease> That's just me ✔
<SubCool> usually works for me too- :/
<deletemeplease> SubCool, in terminal type bash
<deletemeplease> :p
<SubCool> dmesg worked- - ok
<SubCool> it went ot he next line.
<deletemeplease> SubCool, once you type bash, do that command again
<SubCool> same error.
<OerHeks> termbin <> termbin.com
<deletemeplease> SubCool, restart your terminal emulator
<Nautilus_> I've disabled login for root and am wondering if there's a way for me to change to root after I've logged in as a user?
<SubCool> ok
<somsip> !sudo | Nautilus_
<ubottu> Nautilus_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OerHeks> Nautilus_, "disabled login for root" ??
<deletemeplease> SubCool, type termbin in your termal
<deletemeplease> terminal*
<Nautilus_> somsip: I need to edit my sudoers file to regain sudo power
<Nautilus_> OerHeks: As I recall, yes I did (it was a while back)
<OerHeks> Nautilus_, ubuntu has no root acccount.
<somsip> Nautilus_: you need sudo to do that. So, looks lke you need to go into recovery mode
<deletemeplease> OerHeks, it does
<deletemeplease> it might be disabled.
<SubCool> deletemeplease, still didnt work, but i did what the other person said.. and i got results.. paste it?
<Nautilus_> ok, what would I do in recovery mode?
<deletemeplease> SubCool, tell me what termbin does
<somsip> Nautilus_: edit your sudoers file (correctly)
<OerHeks> deletemeplease, no it does not, help subcool with his typos please.
<SubCool> OerHeks, lol....
<deletemeplease> OerHeks, All linux machines have UID 0 (root)
<SubCool> says use netcat
<Nautilus_> somsip: it won't let me run shutdown w/o sudo power... is there an alternate way?
<deletemeplease> SubCool, ok
<deletemeplease> tail -f  dmesg | termbin
<somsip> Nautilus_: what version of ubuntu and what is this - sounds like you're SSHing into a server?
<OerHeks> Nautilus_, boot in recovery mode, and fix it there
<Nautilus_> yes, ssh into 14.04. It was 12.04 and I ran an upgrade, it over-wrote my sudoers file
<cryptz> @tj, after reboot no md0 device, cat /proc/mdstat doesnt show it. dmesg | grep for either md0 or any of my rssa devies turns up nothing dmesg | grep md: shows entries but not errors. the entries are basically an acknowledgemnt of support for the various raid types
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, you locked yourself out of sudo I presume.
<somsip> Nautilus_: local box or server?
<Nautilus_> its a vps
<OerHeks> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<SubCool> deletemeplease, same error
<somsip> Nautilus_: sounds like you killed it. Contact your VPS provider
<deletemeplease> SubCool, paste it
<TJ-> cryptz: are the underlying devices there?
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, so you're locked out of the sudo command
<cryptz> yes
<cryptz> i can reassemble the array manualyl with mdadm -As right now
<Nautilus_> I could reimage and redo my vhost and hosts files, that's all I can do?
<SubCool> deletemeplease, tail: cannot open `dmesg' for reading: No such file or directory
<SubCool> Use netcat.
<cryptz> i do not beleive boot is trying to assemble at all.
<TJ-> cryptz: can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<SubCool> deletemeplease, should i use sudo?
<Nautilus_> deletemeplease: yes
<deletemeplease> SubCool, weird
<somsip> Nautilus_: if you can rebuild from an image created prior to when you removed sudio rights, yes
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, This is the HIGHLY INSECURE
<deletemeplease> way of fixing it
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, Are you in recovery mode?
<SubCool> deletemeplease, welcome to my world.
<cryptz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13324491/
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, ssh in while in recovery mode.
<Nautilus_> not in recovery mode, I can't seem to reboot from the command line to get to that option?
<OerHeks> upgrading a VPN, those images are heavily tweaked, normally one would get an upgrade from the VPN provider
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, you have to do it from your VPS control panel
<Jordan_U> Nautilus_: What change did the upgrade make to your sudoers file? What is the exact message you get when you try to use sudo currently?
<Nautilus_> just went looking for that...
<Nautilus_> it put the stock 14.04 sudoers file in
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, once you're in recovery mode execute this:
<deletemeplease> mount -o remount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<deletemeplease> chroot /mnt
<Jordan_U> deletemeplease: sshing into a machine "while in recovery mode" won't (and shouldn't) get you a root shell through ssh.
<deletemeplease> Jordan_U, Nautilus_ your VPS provider should have a remote screen option
<deletemeplease> It will be like sitting infront of the machine instead of using SSH
<Nautilus_> yea let me try some things through the vps CP
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, once logged in, here is your command to use
<deletemeplease> touch /mnt/sd1 && mount -o remount, rw / /mnt/sd1 && chroot /mnt/sd1
<deletemeplease> That should drop you into your root partition again.
<deletemeplease> You will still have root permissions though.
<deletemeplease> from there you can fix your sudoers file
<SubCool> deletemeplease, i just pushed for a reboot- lets see what happens...
<SubCool> i hope it comes back on..
<deletemeplease> SubCool, ok
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, when you're done fixing the sudoers file use this command:
<deletemeplease> sync && exit
<deletemeplease> Then it will become safe to reboot the VPS
<cryptz> Tj let me know if you need anything else dmesg looks incomplete
<cryptz> from what i posted atleast
<deletemeplease> Does anyone know how to operate thinkfan?
<deletemeplease> my thinpad is running it's fan at 42c...
<Jordan_U> deletemeplease: 1: Touch doesn't create directories, mkdir does. You're making assumptions that a device named /dev/sda1 exists, which on a VPS it likely won't (it will instead often be /dev/vda1), and you're also making assumptions about their VPS even having a mode like this, and that it works the way you're expecting. Do you know what VPS provider deletemeplease is using?
<sanitypassing> hi, can anyone tell me the command ubuntu uses to start daemons? I'm running a 15.10 server, but I'm used to a different distros commands and so I have no idea how to daemonize docker right now. :\
<Jordan_U> sanitypassing: sudo systemctl start service_name
<deletemeplease> Jordan_U, I've found that using touch in /mnt and mounting a filesystem to the file you touched has been pretty reliable under ubuntu whereas using mkdir has been in debian. 99% of VPS providers will provide sda1
<sanitypassing> ah, ubuntu uses systemd too?
<deletemeplease> Jordan_U, I'e never encountered vda1 with KVM
<NetworkingPro> anyone use ffmpeg on ubunut?
<NetworkingPro> *ubuntu?
<deletemeplease> if he's using Xen or OpenVZ then goodluck :)
<deletemeplease> NetworkingPro, works perfectly, sanitypassing yes.
<deletemeplease> sanitypassing, sudo service <service> <operation>
<sanitypassing> Well, it appears the server isn't using systemctl
<sanitypassing> ah that worked
<sanitypassing> thanks!
<deletemeplease> no problem
<Nautilus_> deletemeplease: cannot touch /mnt/sd1: permission denied
<TJ-> cryptz: OK, so the devices are "Micron P420m-MTFDGAR1T4MAX" on the mtip32xx controllers 43:00.0 and 44:00.0 ?
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, mkdir /mnt/sd1
<cryptz> yes
<cryptz> 3 total
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Dude!
<deletemeplease> mkdir -r /mnt/sd1 && mount -o remount, rw / /mnt/sd1 && chroot /mnt/sd1
<Nautilus_> deletemeplease: permission denied :(
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, O_o
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, whoami
<TJ-> cryptz: sda being the 3rd, the OS boot device?
<Nautilus_> shows my user name
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, that is?
<cryptz> correct sda is actually a hardware mirror off of the dell perc h710 controller, boot device as well
<Nautilus_> deletemeplease: brian
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, recovery mode?
<SubCool> deletemeplease, thanks for trying. I tried to reboot it- and ... it didnt happen. SO, i have to wait until tomorrow.
<SubCool> thanks guys.
<Nautilus_> nope, doesn't look like I have a way to get there
<NetworkingPro> deletemeplease:  ffmpeg question relating to rebroadcasting a stream?
<TJ-> cryptz: ok... I *suspect* the issue is the naming of the block devices on the mtip32xx... you showed rsssdXY, is that corrrect?
<deletemeplease> SubCool, that sucks :(
<Jordan_U> deletemeplease: mkdir doesn't have a -r option, and you have an extra space between 'remount,' and 'rw'.
<deletemeplease> SubCool, generally I don't use the offline clients on Linux becuase they're horrid
<deletemeplease> Jordan_U, It's late and I'm tired.
<deletemeplease> >.>
<deletemeplease> almost midnight here.
<dupingping> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1517309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1517309 in Light Display Manager "X run again." [Undecided,New]
<cryptz> tj they are /dev/rssda /dev/rssdb and /dev/rssdc i did not create partitions this time around. the guide from dell/micron does also not create partitions on the drive and add the partitions to the md array.
<Jordan_U> deletemeplease: Possibly not a good time to be giving support then.
<deletemeplease> mkdir /mnt/sd1 && mount -o remount, rw / /mnt/sd1 && chroot /mnt/sd1
<Jordan_U> deletemeplease: Extra space still.
<deletemeplease> Jordan_U, whoops
<Nautilus_> still, not in recovery mode
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, and you can't sudo su?
<cryptz> @tj i am basically following this guide at this point, http://linux.dell.com/files/whitepapers/Linux_Software_RAID_Volumes_with_PCIe-SSD.pdf  this did work on older versions of ubuntu
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, have you tried sudo su?
<deletemeplease> or sudo bash -i
<Nautilus_> I'm not in the sudoers file
<cryptz> you could say prior to systemd, but are you seeing an attempt to create the array? i didnt see it, atleast not with the associations i was searching for
<deletemeplease> Nautilus_, is your VPS KVM, OpenVZ, or Xen?
<TJ-> cryptz: I suspect the issue is simply that the udevd rules that match newly added blockdevices are NOT matching the 'rs*' pattern
<deletemeplease> (it's helps to know)
<killsomehiggers> why can't we get rid of all the niggers
<Nautilus_> deletemeplease: I couldnt say
<deletemeplease> Jordan_U, that was fast :)
<deletemeplease> I was going to use hte ops command
<cryptz> tj do u know where that logic resides, i can atleast take a look. the system is test i am willing to edit anything i can to try. i can safely say there will only ever be a software raid on these devices in this system, to that point i can probably take a good junk of the variables out of this. if there is a suitable place for me to simply issue the mdadm -As command that may work as well but
<cryptz> i need to have md0 up before fstab obviously
<hiya> is Ubuntu the most secure OS in the world?
<Jordan_U> Nautilus_: What change did the upgrade make to your sudoers file? What is the exact message you get when you try to use sudo currently?
<Jordan_U> hiya: No. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<TJ-> cryptz: I suspect its /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules
<TJ-> cryptz: look at the line "KERNEL!= ... GOTO="persistent_storage_end" "
<hiya> Jordan_U, I don't know, I did not start to use it yet
<Nautilus_> Jordan_U: I believe it put the stock 14.04 sudoers file in place of mine, doing a reboot but it says I'm not in the sudoers file
<TJ-> cryptz: I suspect you need to add to that group of alternate matches "|rs*" at the end so the rule continues to process the device
<Nautilus_> Jordan_U: "brian is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<ryan_> check
<Jordan_U> Nautilus_: Had you manually edited /etc/suders before? It by default doesn't include any users by default, but rather just the "admin" and "sudo" groups, and any user that is a member of either group can run commands as root using sudo. Also note that upgrades will not replace files in /etc/ without prompting you first.
<Nautilus_> yes I did add my user brian
<TJ-> cryptz: I think you'll also need to add a match under the heading "# SCSI devices"
<Nautilus_> and yea, it prompted me. oops
<Jordan_U> Nautilus_: OK. Do you have any users (like one created during initial installation) that are members of the "admin" group?
<TJ-> cryptz: to capture both the whole device, and partitions, you probably need to add "|rs*" to the 2 lines in that block that begin "KERNEL=="sd*|..."
<Nautilus_> doubtful. I can't cat sudoers to see whats in there
<TJ-> cryptz: it looks to me like you'd be better off creating a complete new rules file rather than editing that file, that has the rules needed, in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<cryptz> out of curiousity what are you running? i only ask because 14.04 is officially supported by micron i wonder if that script has changed, i am making your changes now though.
<cryptz> is there a place to simply issue mdadm -As earlier enough in the process or is it too late
<cryptz> also this did work on older versions
<Nautilus_> Jordan_U: looks like I need to reimage the vps and start over?
<TJ-> cryptz: They ought to provide a udev upe
<Jordan_U> Nautilus_: You don't understand, I'm not asking you to look at /etc/sudoers, I'm asking you to look at /etc/group .
<TJ-> cryptz: s/upe/rule/ !
<Nautilus_> oh ok
<TJ-> cryptz: Hmmm, is there a supporting driver/OS package?
<K3y804rDCow80y> SubCool I'm back
<Jordan_U> Nautilus_: Look for any members of the "admin" or "sudo" groups. If there are any, try logging in as one of them.
<cryptz> well there is but not for 15.10
<Nautilus_> Jordan_U: I'm not sure what to make of /etc group
<TJ-> cryptz: the kernel log doesn't show those devices being discovered at all, but it does show sda
<Nautilus_> it does shoe brian:x:1001:
<Nautilus_> show*
<Jordan_U> Nautilus_: Look for a line starting with "sudo" or "admin".
<cryptz> tj but the devices are accessible after boot
<cryptz> i just had them in a zfs volume as well
<Nautilus_> sudo:x:27 , adm:x:4:syslog , don't see an admin
<cryptz> but maybe the older driver pack modifies these udev rules
<cryptz> to your point, i am saying it worked in older versions of ubuntu, but i used their drivers in those versions
<TJ-> cryptz: hmmm, the log shows no sign of them at all. I see the 'scst' stuff but there's nothing specifi there either. Usually when the kernel discovers a block device, it'll report it and show the partition table if it has one
<Nautilus_> Jordan_U: ^
<TJ-> cryptz: I suspect there is a udev rule in that driver pack. Can you look? its only a text file so you can easily copy it into /etc/udev/rules.d/ if there is one (or more)
<Jordan_U> Nautilus_: Then you're out of luck. Contact your VPS provider to see what they can do.
<Nautilus_> Jordan_U: thanks a bunch for the help, I'll have to reimage it and put the site files back
<cryptz> its a deb file how would i extract
<TJ-> cryptz: "dpkg-deb -x <file.deb> /path/to/some/dir"
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: I promised to let you know how the USB stick turned out. PERFECT!
<VictoriaXOXO> 100% perfect.
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Plus, I got rid of all the stupid startup GUI/splash stuff.
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: That's great :)
<cryptz> tj i do not believe i have what we need, the contains /usr/src folders, only content is dkms.conf extra.c extra.h makefile mtip32xx.c mtip32xx.h
<TJ-> cryptz: OK, that sounds like the source-code for a DKMS kernel module build
<Nautilus_> Jordan_U: thanks again, reimage in progress.
<TJ-> cryptz: I'm not sure then, but it feels like because the devices have an unconventional name the idev rules won't match them
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: It sure is! By the way, do you know how to check all the sums of a file? md5, sha-1, and so on?
<TJ-> !info jacksum | VictoriaXOXO
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO: jacksum (source: jacksum): computes checksums, CRCs and message digests. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-4 (wily), package size 202 kB, installed size 269 kB
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: And that is the best way?
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Can I check just the sha-1 sum manually from a terminal?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: one tool that runs abotu 30+ hash/checksum algorithms against a file
<cryptz> is there a window where i can issue the command mdadm -As before fstab is referenced so that i could assemble the array with a script at the right time in the boot process. after the system boots the devices are ok so it seems doable i just dont know the right location to put that command
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: "sha1sum <file>"
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: I'll write it down, but for now I'll use that "sha1sum <file>" command. Thanks! :D
<TJ-> cryptz: that's the point of the udev rules. If they were being triggered, mdadm would be launched automatically
<TJ-> cryptz: but for the udev mdadm rules to fire, first, the underlying devices have to be recognised, and processed as, block devices
<cryptz> at some point they obviously are though
<TJ-> cryptz: the nodes are there, but the extra userspace stuff that scans them isn't being triggered from everything you've shown, which is why you have to manually fire mdadm on the nodes
<marksr> Eval...
<cryptz> what is the search command to look for a hit on rssd* within the udev folder maybe i can find somethign else but to your point it may not be there
<cryptz> but somethign is showing these drives as block devices by the time i can access them
<TJ-> cryptz: you're confusing yourself. The /dev/rs* device is being created, thats not the issue. The issue is that when it is created udev rules need to recognise the *name* as a SCSI block device and scan those devices for signs of metadata to trigger mdadm. That never happens.
<cryptz> gotcha i just wanted to search the udev folder file contents for an occurance of rs* or perhaps more specifically rssd*
<cryptz> incase it was handled in another rule
<cryptz> i still havent tried your suggestions to modify that file and i can do that now
<cryptz> my biggest concern was not an immediate failure but somethign over a period of time
<TJ-> cryptz: that's why I recommended adding a new rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ that does for the rs* devices the same actions that /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules does for sd* devices
<cryptz> ok fair enough let me try that
<cryptz> once i make that change do those files fire automatically or does something need to be done, i know there is also an /etc/udev/rules.d and i wasnt sure what the distinction was
<TJ-> cryptz: Looking at the rules, I think the file that contains the relevant bits for discovering/assembling is /lib/udev/rules.d/64-md-raid-assembly.rules
<Jerry_> Hello everyone
<cryptz> ok do you feel the 60-rules are also necessary still
<Jerry_> i am facing a problem giblib error: Can't open X display. It *is* running, yeah
<TJ-> cryptz: without seeing udev in action its hard to tell. You could use udevadm monitor and udevadm trigger to fire the rules processing again, and look at the rules being processed for those rs* devices.
<cryptz> ok well you have definately given me alot of help and got me pointed in the right direction
<cryptz> it has been a great learnign experience, you will be happy to know i do not do this for a living =)
<cryptz> thank you very much
<Jerry_> how, can i figure out it?
<cryptz> one last question
<cryptz> it seems alot of people put their custom items in etc/udev
<cryptz> what is the dif vs lib
<Jerry_>  i am facing a problem giblib error: Can't open X display.
<cryptz> hey Tj, your suggested changes to rule 60 actually did it, i made those changes (creating them from scrarch was a little intimidating at first) and after a reboot md0 is intact!
<cryptz> i know i will lose those changes after an upgrade though so i will try to find a better way
<cryptz> the discs must adhere to the rules in 64 after the changes to 60..
<Jerry_> Please help me guys.
<hdavidzhu> exit
<TJ-> cryptz: right, move the rules to /etc/udev/rules.d/ then
<cryptz> at the moment i simply edited rule 60 in those 3 spots, i didnt want to create a stand alone rule that wasnt scoped correctly
<cryptz> i will experiment with that
<TJ-> cryptz: I did create a stripped down file for you to test, look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13324934/
<TJ-> cryptz: that should do it; and then you don't need to have the system package rules modified (which would get wiped out any time the udev package is upgraded)
<cryptz> ok so if this goes in /etc/udev/... it should persist through upgrades?
<TJ-> cryptz: correct, anything under /etc/udev/rules.d/ belongs to the sys-admin not the package
<cryptz> well this is awesome! thanks so much
<TJ-> cryptz: the important thing is to have the number of the file lower than the system package, so your rules get processed first
<TJ-> cryptz: notice i set it to 59-
<cryptz> yep
<TJ-> cryptz: revert your changes and test that rules file, ensure it does the job :)
<TJ-> cryptz: I think the KEY line there is 26, where it imports into the udev environment, the variables generated by 'blkid' since those will include the 'FS_TYPE' which the MD rules will match to
<cryptz> rebooting now with 60's changes reverted and your custom 59
<cryptz> are there any good books that would have told me about udev i have been using linux as a san for about 2 years but never had to interact with it
<cryptz> i didnt know what was actually piecing this all together at boot
<TJ-> I think there's some online docs for udev, but it's mostly aquired experience :)
<cryptz> problem with linux for me is that there could be good docs on udev, i wasnt going to be looking for udev related docs though =)
<TJ-> cryptz: yeah, that's why IRC is so useful.
<TJ-> cryptz: can put you on the correct track
<cryptz> biggest headache was there were alot of people with this problem and it was just mdadm.conf related as well.. so i spent a day looking through all of those
<TJ-> My mantra here has become "read the logs, Luke!"
<cryptz> well i really appreciate it again man..
<cryptz> i really didnt see anything in the logs
<cryptz> i didnt know what i was looking for tbh
<cryptz> so i was searching for md0 and my device names
<cryptz> never saw it
<TJ-> cryptz: yes, that was the point... the devices weren't in the logs when they ought to be
<cryptz> it just came back up with md0 intact
<cryptz> yes i would have just concluded aww shit someone stole my pciessds
<cryptz> i honestly didnt think it was trying to assemble, i just had no clue why
<cryptz> i am heading off now, i greatly appreciate all of your help
<Nautilus_> hoping for a quick tip, how do I tell where my DocumentRoot directive is pointing to?
<Nautilus_> oh, I found a /var/www dir, that's the place?  New 14.04 image
<Jerry_> guys please help
<Jerry_> i am facing a problem giblib error: Can't open X display.
<game000> guys, I'm trying to use mysql but I see that it's installed
<game000> but I cannot open phpmyadmin in my browser from my machine
<game000> why?
<hamnstar> hey folks
<hamnstar> trying to run popcorntime
<hamnstar> getting a black screen - appears to be waiting on an AF_LOCAL socket talking to X11
<hamnstar> any ideas
<hamnstar> ?
<Guest75454> game000, if its installed, whats the issue?
<VictoriaXOXO> Holy ****. Paris is under attack again.
<game000> Guest75454> I'm using ssh connection and I installed it and it's not working
<ParadiseHunter> VictoriaXOXO, is that true? Sh**** how long ago?
<VictoriaXOXO> ParadiseHunter: I just noticed it. Think it's breaking. http://www.cbs12.com/news/top-stories/stories/reports-gun-fire-possible-explosions-near-saintdenis-area-paris-france-31252.shtml?wap=0&
<ParadiseHunter> damn it ...
<ParadiseHunter> yes headlines on google
<cairaptor> Is that the police after #9?
<game000> Guest75454> I don't know what's the problem
<hipitihop> I have an in-house single page app that runs in Chrome/Canary which causes the tab to crash. I have investigated chrome logging but nothing useful. Can anyone suggest a way to get more insight into the chrome process/tab ?
<game000> guys when I use nano how can I write over the file
<game000> cause I'm using ctrl+x and it's showing me some option. and I don't know how to write over the file
<danatwork> game000: Ctrl + O
<game000> <danatwork> ok, then there's some option came to me: M-D Dos , M-A
<game000> etc ..
<Abe> hello I did an Update but now my resolution is only 1024x768 and I can't set it higher??
<ParadiseHunter> game000, if you are not comfortable with text editors in CLI mode, try gedit <filename>
<ParadiseHunter> or leafpad <filename>
<game000> I'm using ubuntu server
<Abe> ok I fixed it
<game000> <ParadiseHunter> I'm using the ubuntu server version
<Abe> the cable wasn;t in right
<ParadiseHunter> game000, you know vi editor?
<Massrawy> Abe : thanks for the update, sure might help someone else who may overlook this.
<ParadiseHunter> though nano is the simplest ones :-)
<game000> <ParadiseHunter> I solved the problem by clicking on ctrl+o and then press enter
<game000> it will overwrite the file
<ParadiseHunter> sweet
<game000> <ParadiseHunter> thanks for your help
<Orian> Gretings
<Orian> ill lurk now
<ParadiseHunter> I did nothing you solved yourself, cheers!
<VictoriaXOXO> Sorry all for the off-topic, but this just happened in France. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJDEUmy7Wzk
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: please not here
<VictoriaXOXO> That's the only thing I will post. :)
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: we have an offtopic channel for such
<neonixcoder> Good day all
<neonixcoder> how can I change a partition label in Ubuntu?
<neonixcoder> I used tune2fs -L ""  /dev/sda1 which is not working..
<neonixcoder> Can I know how to remove already assigned label for a partition?
<emitattuo> neonixcoder, gparted does that easily
<neonixcoder> is it?
<emitattuo> neonixcoder, unless you're working on an LVM setup, yeah, it'll do what you want.
<neonixcoder> no LVM setup..
<neonixcoder> Let me have a look..
<neonixcoder> Thanks, emitattuo.
<emitattuo> neonixcoder, you're welcome.  I use it for most any non-LVM partitioning.
<neonixcoder> emitatuo: No other tools like e2label etc?
<emitattuo> It's also installed by default on most live CDs/USB distributions, so it's commonly available if you are trying to do something like resize a partition on an already installed system.
<emitattuo> emitattuo, I'm sure there's many other tools, yes.
<emitattuo> uh, neonixcoder ^^
<emitattuo> (Not enough sleep lately)
<neonixcoder> emitattuo: I just require removing label from a partition not resizing..
<Enobkcab> Hello everyone!
<lotuspsychje> Enobkcab: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Inkletblot> hai?
<Irrtum> hi
<DF3D2> whats good my buntuers
<derock299> hello, I upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 online. After the upgrade i got a notification to reboot my system to finish the upgrade, during the reboot, the system hanged and it wont move from that stage
<sliddis> Hello how do I compile a program I downloaded from git? I downloaded with git clone url.git
<derock299> hello
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<derock299> how do I change back cos I can't access my pc now, although I have another partition running 14.10, please help guys
<OerHeks> derock299, upgrade issue, do you happen to have an ATI videocard, there are issues with these, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes#Graphics_and_Display
<derock299> I am using a Radeon graphics in HP probook
<derock299> I have removed the drive and made it external drive, is there a way I can correct this now
<derock299> I have upgraded using the same method from 14.10 to 15.04 without any issue but encountered this issue on 15.10
<OerHeks> boot in recovery mode, uninstall fglrx and reinstall the open driver.
<abdel_> I upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 in ubuntu, it asked me to reboot my pc, during the reboot, my system hanged and it wont move from that stage. please can you help me guys . I need to access my PC back pls
<abdel_> Although I have another partition running 14.10 on the same PC.
<SeriouslyLaugh> abdel_ give this a read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<SeriouslyLaugh> http://www.howtogeek.com/196740/how-to-fix-an-ubuntu-system-when-it-wont-boot/
<abdel_> Seriously I will do that now but I need a quick fix, I have already removed my drive and made it external drive, is there a way I can correct the external drive now so that my OS will start working?
<SeriouslyLaugh> there isn't really a magic solution
<SeriouslyLaugh> it depends on why it wont boot
<SeriouslyLaugh> you'll have to troubleshoot it
<OerHeks> abdel_ = derock299 , again: boot in recovery, remove the fglrx driver and use the open driver .. ( why asking it with 2 names ?)
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<emadhelmi> Hi
<abdel_> how do I remove the fglrx, I am quite a novice at Oerhks, please help
<emadhelmi> How can i check the server side programming language of a website?
<SeriouslyLaugh> i'm genuinely amazed that people are technically inclined enough to come to this channel to ask for help but don't think to try google first
<SeriouslyLaugh> nothing personal
<abdel_> but I cannot access the drive now, its not booting, it hangs during boot
<sliddis> When I try to compile with "make" i get error std::__cxx11::string Dines::random_string(size_t)
<OerHeks> abdel_, hold shift @ boot, and choose recovery mode in the grub2 menu
<sliddis> along with a lot of other errors
<abdel_> i have tried that Oerheks, the recovery mode hangs too
<abdel_> let me try again sir
<derock299> I am here OerHeks
<derock299> do you mean immediately i boot my pc, I should hold the shift key @oerheks, what do I do after that?
<OerHeks> derock299, after the bios page, hold shift > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<derock299> okay i will have to put the drive back into my pc and try again @oerheks
<ColonelUsername> Does anyone know of something like this (http://conjurecode.com/create-indicator-applet-for-ubuntu-unity-with-python/) for C? I'm looking for a tutorial on how to make a panel-indicator, or maybe some documentation that's less than four years old, and google is not being helpful.
<derock299> is there a way I can remove the fglxr* on the external drive ?
<derock299> I have another drive on my pc running 14.04 and the one that refuses to boot is now an external drive.
<baizon> derock299: boot into text mode and remove it then
<derock299> please guide me baizon
<derock299> i really don't know how to do this
<baizon> derock299: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92276/how-do-i-boot-into-true-text-mode
<derock299> @baizon: the affected drive is now an external drive, so how will I do sudo update-grub
<derock299> based on the link you sent, after editing the etc file, I was told to do sudo update-grub
<baizon> derock299: yes
<sliddis> http://paste.debian.net/333486/ what is wrong when compiling this? I downloaded from github with git clone. got build-essential, autoconf, libcppunit-dev
<baizon> derock299: boot into recovery mode and do this
<derock299> from the etc file i couldn't fine fglxr*
<derock299> okay baizon will I boot into recovery mode, the drive is now an external drive
<derock299> please show me sir
<baizon> derock299: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<baizon> derock299: and this http://askubuntu.com/questions/150367/how-do-i-boot-into-recovery-mode
<derock299> I have two partitions one is  still 14.10 and I can access that partition, can I fix the second partition from the working partition @baizon
<baizon> derock299: you want to deinstall fglrx?
<serveur_> hello
<Yume> list
<arch> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<derock299> baizon, here is my problem. I upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10, I was asked to reboot to complete installation, during the reboot, my pc hanged, i waited for 4 hours but it never passed that stage. My pc runs two partitions (14.10 and 15.04) the 14.10 partition is still accessible but the issue now is with the 15.04 partition which was upgraded to 15.10 and encountered issues. so how do I fix this issue now sir
<stevenm> Hey due to "Micro Release Exceptions" as they were called... Ubuntu forces upon us the latest Firefox and Thunderbird... this is normally fine... but I'm having a real issue with Thunderbird 38 and need to go back to 31 - what is the proper way to do this?
<arch> how to install software or upgrade form an old unsupported release. http://bit.ly/1WYu9Q4
<stevenm> anyone?
<explosive> arch: type cat /etc/issue
<explosive> stevenm: there's not really a proper way to do it
<derock299> please can somebody help me with my issue please
<explosive> stevenm: if you use the older firefox it might have vulnerabilities
<stevenm> explosive, no i'm trying to use an older thunderbird
<stevenm> explosive, given the only thing it connects to is my own trusted mail server - i'm fine taking the risk... not like it is a web browser
<explosive> stevenm: you could uninstall it, and then download the .deb and use dpkg to install it, but it also might have vulnerabilities
<explosive> archive.ubuntu.com for the deb files
<explosive> dpkg -i <deb file> to install
<stevenm> explosive, can i pin it or something so it won't upgrade?
<explosive> yeah i think you can use apt-mark or something to do that
<derock299> baizon, here is my problem. I upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10, I was asked to reboot to complete installation, during the reboot, my pc hanged, i waited for 4 hours but it never passed that stage. My pc runs two partitions (14.10 and 15.04) the 14.10 partition is still accessible but the issue now is with the 15.04 partition which was upgraded to 15.10 and encountered issues. so how do I fix this issue now sir
<explosive> type man apt_preferences to read about it
<explosive> derock299: what does it hang on while booting?
<derock299> it gets to a stage and just hangs there
<derock299> it doesnt move from there, it gives an error that failed to boot systemct or something, I cant remember
<explosive> derock299: can you get the exact error?
<derock299> i was told that I need to do sudo apt-get remove --purge fglxr*
<derock299> but I dont even know how to do it because my safe mode hangs too, I will have to put this PC off
<explosive> derock299: try booting with these kernel parameters: nomodeset
<explosive> instead of quiet splash
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | derFlo
<ubottu> derFlo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> derock299, this ^^
<derock299> explosive how do i do the nomodeset?
<derock299> can I correct the drive manually since i have turned it into external drive now
<explosive> derock299: hold shift when the pc boots, to get grub, press e, then edit the line that starts with linux /boot/vmlinuz...
<explosive> then press ctrl+x
<derock299> okay let me put it off and try
<derock299> thanks
<ren0v0> hi, i've changed "automatically check for updates" to "never", yet i'm still receiving GUI popups for updates?
<explosive> np
<explosive> ren0v0: i think that only doesn't check for updates
<explosive> if you use apt-get update it's the same
<explosive> cause i sometimes apt-get update then immediately get a popup from the gui
<explosive> remove the display popup for security and the other one if you want to not see them
<derock299> @explosive: how do I do the sudo apt-get remove --purge fglxr*?
<e01> i had installed slack on ubuntu, but now almost every file is opened (double click) with it by default, how can i fix this without uninstalling slack?
<reisio> e01: slack?
<e01> reisio, not th distro but the messaging app
<reisio> 'configuration management program for lazy admins' ?
<e01> nvm
 * reisio rolls eyes
<derock299> okay I have removed my hard drive and turned it to external drive but i cant view the content of my drive in the home file, I get only a read me text which give this erro:This link cannot be used because its target “/usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt” doesn't exist.
<reisio> gonna use software with a terrible name, people are going to be unclear as to what you're talking about
<derock299> please how to I access all my files in my external drive
<reisio> derock299: does that file exist?
<derock299> @reisio: I have removed my drive with ubuntu 15.04 on it, i turned it to external drive, now when I insert it in another system running ubuntu 14.10, I can see the drive but there's nothing on my home folder
<derock299> and i have files about 200gb in the drive
<reisio> derock299: that doesn't answer my question
<derock299> no it doesnt exist i just checked @reisio
<reisio> derock299: so tell it where it is
<derock299> please how do I access content of my drive @reisio?
<reisio> derock299: it's looking for /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt
<derock299> where is that located ?
<reisio> derock299: that is where
<reisio> that's an absolute path
<reisio> if it's not there, then you've moved it
<derock299> sorry reisio, i checked again its there
<NaOH> He lost his key :/
<derock299> its there: /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt
<derock299> its there
<derock299> but I cannot view the content of my drive
<NaOH> wouldn't there = the 200gb drive and so would not be  /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt but more like /media/USERNAME/usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt ?
<derock299> THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.
<derock299> From the graphical desktop, click on:
<derock299>  "Access Your Private Data"
<derock299> or
<derock299> From the command line, run:
<derock299>  ecryptfs-mount-private
<derock299> okay this is what i want, I have removed my drive running ubuntu and converted it to external drive, please how do I access the content of the drive now
<Blackout_> Hallo zusammen
<reisio> 'lo
<lotuspsychje> !de | Blackout_
<ubottu> Blackout_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<reisio> ...
<justrohu> Hello everyone
<justrohu> I am very new to ubuntu
<justrohu> can any one please guide me how to set up cron job in ubuntu
<hateball> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<labsy> hi all
<luzhlon> hu
<luzhlon> hi
<labsy> my server got hacked.
<reisio> labsy: bummer
<labsy> question is: I found out someone had access to user root with pubkey. I see his RSA (fingerprint)
<labsy> but it is none of mine.
<reisio> that isn't a question
<andreas_> HI
<explosive> hi
<labsy> ah
<labsy> the question is: how could this happen?
<explosive> labsy: what's the server running? services?
<labsy> a different fingerprint which is none of my keys in authorized_keys for user root.
<labsy> explosive: mongo and redis. mongo was open without auth
<labsy> no idea about redis
<labsy> could someone do something via mongo shell?
<labsy> is there a chance to do such thing with the mongo shell at all?
<BuildTheRobots> good morning. can't seem to get ssl to work when connecting to either https://ubuntu.com or https://releases.ubuntu.com - does anyone know if it's supposed to work, and if not, how I can get a verified download of ubuntu, please?
<Guest19904> O HO
<cfhowlett> BuildTheRobots, use torrents
<BuildTheRobots> cfhowlett: which is great, but as the torrent isn't downloaded over ssl it makes the torrent contents unverifiable, right?
<labsy> any known vulnerability regarding ssh in recent time?
<cfhowlett> BuildTheRobots, torrents are hashchecked via ubuntu and torrents themselves are sumchecked for accuracy
<reisio> labsy: try #polls
<cookie80> labsy: I'm just curious... what are the filepermissions of authorized_keys?
<BuildTheRobots> cfhowlett: sure, but my point is, i have no way of knowing the torrent file I download from ubuntu.com is actually the torrent they've published
<reisio> BuildTheRobots: the source doesn't matter if you check sums, that's the point
<labsy> cookie80: now or back then?
<reisio> BuildTheRobots: yes, you have
<BuildTheRobots> reisio: so where do I get the checksums from
<cookie80> labsy: back then
<reisio> BuildTheRobots: any ubuntu mirror
<cfhowlett> BuildTheRobots, false.  md5sum with checksums from ubuntu
<labsy> because the attacker deleted authorized_keys and made a directory out of it
<reisio> md5 is outdated (though probably still sufficient enough)
<explosive> labsy: check /var/log/auth.log
<labsy> cookie80: 664
<labsy> explosive: I did already. I told you I checked his fingerprint.
<explosive> needless to say you should erase the server and start a fresh server
<labsy> it was from auth.log
<labsy> explosive: yes. will do it anyway. but Im more curious about how this even could happen at all
<explosive> labsy: did he leave anything behind in the logs? /root/.*_history or something
<explosive> or the user's history file
<derock299> hello explosive, I have inserted my drive back into the pc, I went to recovery mode and to drop to rootshell prompt , I did sudo apt-get remove --purge pglxr*
<labsy> explosive: he made a new superuser with uid 0
<labsy> named Redistoor.
<labsy> and he was logged in only 1 minute. if I can trust wtmp at all after this
<explosive> labsy: check the logs of the services if they're still there, and any errors they might have given
<labsy> so I guess it was a bot
<derock299> i got this error: W: not using locking for read only lock file, E: unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ and E: The package lists or status file could not b e parsed or opened
<explosive> derock299: remount in rw
<derock299> then when I try to reboot my pc , during the reboot i get this:failed to start kernel modules error and check systemct1
<explosive> mount -o remount,rw /
<derock299> it then continues but hooks afterwards
<derock299> how do I remount in rw
<explosive> labsy: exploit-db.com might show recent vulnerabilities
<derock299> please give me the steps
<derock299> I went to drop to rootshell prompt and did: mount -o remount, rw/
<derock299> and also mount --all
<explosive> mount -o remount,rw /
<derock299> but its not working
<derock299> after mount -o remount,rw/ ......what do I do next
<derock299> cos I ttried it and nothing worked my pc still hooks at start up
<derock299> okay, I have two partitions, one of the partitions is working...I can access the other partitions but I cannot see my documents, please how can I do this and see my files
<cookie80> labsy: recommended file permissions are 644, maybe the attacker was part of your group
<labsy> cookie80: yes. investigating.
<cookie80> labsy: or the exploited service
<derock299> please I cannot access the contents of my second partition from the first partition, I can see the second partition but I cannot see my files, please help
<MeTaL_GuRu> hello
<reisio> 'lo metal
<noelia> Hello everyone
<noelia> I need some help here
<cfhowlett> !ask | noelia
<ubottu> noelia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<noelia> I have some broken packages and I don't know how to fix them
<noelia> I can't install anything because of that
<noelia> Synaptic is telling me I've got to fix the broken packages first...
<noelia> I'm a newbie and I don't know how to do this.
<cfhowlett> !patience | noelia
<ubottu> noelia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<noelia> Ok, sorry
<stevenm> Hey, where can I find the older version of Thunderbird 31 which my 14.04 system had before version 38 was forced upon it?
<stevenm> Don't say archive.ubuntu.com as that does have version 31 but it seems compiled for later version of Ubuntu
<bazhang> what about packages.ubuntu.com stevenm
<stevenm> that web ui just lists version 38 for trusty
<mcphail> stevenm: old versions are only kept in the repos for a short time. You may be stuck with it.
<TJ-> stevenm: amd64 arch?
<stevenm> TJ-, yeah
<TJ-> stevenm: this should do you: see the "Built files" section. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/7656102
<stevenm> lightning really doesn't work properly with 38 when connected to my stupid work's office 365 system
<stevenm> ah perfect thanks TJ-
<mcphail> stevenm: frustrating. Do you have an older version in your apt cache?
<stevenm> mcphail, no i checked
<mcphail> stevenm: I see TJ- has solved your problem. Hope it helps
<stevenm> i get why ubuntu does these micro release exceptions (e.g. libreoffice, firefox and thunderbird get updated regardless) but this kind of thing is annoying
<stevenm> well i've under installed thunderbird 38 and related packages - after i've installed 31 again - how can I stop apt from upgradgint them?  i think it's pinning isn't it?  can I pin anything called thunderbird* or xul-ext-lightning* ?
<mcphail> stevenm: I think pinning is the correct thing to do, but I've never done it and don't know the syntax
<TJ-> stevenm: you can mark the packages as held
<stevenm> TJ-, hmm that page seems to be missing thunderbird-locale-en-gb
<TJ-> stevenm: see "man apt-mark" ... you'd want to do "apt-mark hold <package1> <package2> ..."
<TJ-> stevenm: you want the -en package. en-gb was a transitional, empty, package
<noelia> I'm having problems with Synaptic, I can't fix the broken packages, I'm filtering them but still don't appear
<noelia> TJ - Can you help me, please?
<Kartagis> why is wifi lost after returning from hibernation?
<ludza> can someone help me a boot a distributable dvd i created with remastersys. it completed successfully but gave an error that it might not boot on all bioses
<Kartagis> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection is the wirelss card
<cfhowlett> ludza, remastersys has been discontinued and no longer supported for some time now.  might not be trustworthy ...
<noelia> cfhowlett I've read some information on the internet but none of the workarounds is working :(
<ludza> So is there any other app i can use to make a distributable copy of my running system
<cfhowlett> noelia, I don't have enough knowledge to provide meaningful help.  ask every 20 minutes or so. soory
<cfhowlett> !uck | ludza
<ubottu> ludza: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<lynxer10> good moring all
<stevenm> thanks TJ-  :)
<ludza> Thanks @ubottu
<co10> hey its liam, sup
<co10> yo reply hommies
<co10> my name is jeff
<cfhowlett> co10, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or try #ubuntu-offtopic
<co10> scott is a mr chow
<cfhowlett> co10, off-topic.
<co10> hi sam :-)
<sebastianlutter> I hunt a bug in a Java JNI shared library. Is there a way on ubuntu to identify missing shared libs of a given .so file? Like ldd -v, but only shows dependencies that are missing on the actual box?
<Sonu> Hi ... i am facing a Curl issue on my server.. Curl is enabled but not working ...http://awesomescreenshot.com/0445exek37
<vooze> Hi, i'm running 14.04.3 on my laptop. some times after resume from sleep. the touchpad is "frozen" it can scroll, but not move. Mouse works just fine. It works restarting unity. Is the synaptic driver in the kernel, or do I need to run something like 15.10 to get a newer synaptic driver?
<hateball> vooze: does reloading psmouse work, or do you have to restart unity?
<vooze> hateball, just testet, have to reload unity
<vooze> hateball, oh wait, now it works after reloading psmouse
<hateball> vooze: you could make some (ugly) workaround that reloads it on resume
<Sonu> Failed to connect to  port 80: Connection timed out
<Sonu> when using curl
<vooze> hateball, its just weird, because I remember it worked in 15.04 and 15.10
<vooze> and 14.04.3 should be like 15.04 right? The same kernel etc.
<hateball> vooze: no, 3.13 vs 3.19
<vooze> hateball, but I have 3.19. (14.04.3
<KrysTaLiZed> guys I have a friend who want to contribute in Masters of the Universe section, how shall he start?
<reisio> KrysTaLiZed: what? :p
<KrysTaLiZed> he wants to become a MOTU someday
<iceCalt> He shall sacrifice his children for.
<KrysTaLiZed> lol
<hateball> vooze: yep, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<derock299> hello please can somebody help me with a precise and detail solution to my problem? i upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 on one of my partitions, it asked for a reboot to complete installtion, during the reboot i got error that failed to start load kernel modules, then it says check systemct1 and load FUSE control, it continues to ok other checks and finally it hanged completely( freezes). I have tried recovery mode and did mount -o remount,rw/ but still no
<derock299> luck
<KrysTaLiZed> no offttopic here iceCalt btw
<hateball> vooze: the default kernel is 3.13 tho
<SemiNus> hi
<vooze> hateball, I have that, thats why I'm on 3.19
<derock299> I have tried sudo update-grub after changing the grub file to nomodeset but i got error too
<hateball> vooze: Yep
<DJones> !motu | KrysTaLiZed There might be something linked from here,
<ubottu> KrysTaLiZed There might be something linked from here,: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<capio> Hey. i installed Ubuntu. i have two monitors. but when i move my mouse with slow velocity to another monitor it gets stuck in the middle. i have to move it with some speed.
<derock299> please can somebody help me, all I need are my important files in the other partition, its urgent please help
<KrysTaLiZed> oh thanks DJones
<SemiNus> I wondered how I could recursively compare a directory on a webserver with a local directory.   If both were local,  I would use diff -rq   but in this case... is it possible to somehow use  md5 sum to check the files and then check against the md5 sums locally?
<hateball> vooze: I wouldnt suggest downgrading kernel, rather upgrade to a later in that case. or just make a script to reload psmouse on resume
<DJones> capio: Sounds like stick edges is set to be on, I think its in the display settings and needs turning off
<DJones> capio: Settings - Display - Sticky Edges - On/Off
<vooze> hateball, can I use 4.2 like in 15.10 ? I see for Server it says sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily. But not sure how that would work on laptop
<derock299> I have tried sudo update-grub after changing the grub file to nomodeset but i got error too
<hateball> vooze: It is the same
<derock299> hello please can somebody help me with a precise and detail solution to my problem? i upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 on one of my partitions, it asked for a reboot to complete installtion, during the reboot i got error that failed to start load kernel modules, then it says check systemct1 and load FUSE control, it continues to ok other checks and finally it hanged completely( freezes). I have tried recovery mode and did mount -o remount,rw/ but still no
<derock299> luck
<SpuxBow> hi
<hateball> vooze: You'll still be able to pick a kernel in grub menu on boot
<capio> DJones, yep that solved it. thanks
<capio> Another question. i need to install django version 1.8 but its not in the servers. How do i go about and install it?
<vooze> hateball, okay, testing 15.10 kernel now :)
<vooze> thanks for your help
<derock299> or if nobody knows the solution, please can somebody tell me how to view the files in my other partition , both partitions are ubuntu, one of the partitions is working
<derock299> so how do u view the files in the other partition please
<reisio> derock299: two Ubuntu installs?
<taavi90> Hello, what is the name of the package that is the application finder..located in top of the left menu icon
<derock299> i have two ubuntu (14.10 and 15,04) on the same pc, they are all working fine
<reisio> dash?
<reisio> derock299: does it not show on the left in file manager?
<derock299> i did an upgrade on 15.04 to 15.0 , then during reboot i got error that it failed to load kernel
<taavi90> reisio : was that a response to me...?
<derock299> it continued to hang completely, now from the second partition i can see my other drive and some files but i cannot access the content of my home folder
<reisio> taavi90: yup
<derock299> if i log into the second partition, i can see the other partition on the left @reisio
<reisio> derock299: what?
<derock299> i can access the second partition too and some of its files, but the home folder is not showing all the files
<taavi90> reisio : i dont find it under /usr/share/applications
<cfhowlett> derock299, did you encrypt things??
<noelia> Hello again
<derock299> no ecryption just my login passwords
<Capprentice> ?
<derock299> the problem here is i cannot boot the other partition since upgrading to 15.10
<derock299> it hangs completely
<derock299> i did mount -o remount,rw/ but it doesnt work
<KrysTaLiZed> !motu |iceCalt
<ubottu> iceCalt: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<noelia> How can I find out what ppa's I have installed?
<derock299> i tried sudo apt-get remove --purge fglxr* but got errors
<noelia> I need to uninstall them with ppa-purge but I don't know their names
<derock299> please I need help guys
<guest2225> No matter what screencast software I try, Kazam, recordmydesktop, avconv, ffmpeg, vlc, vokoscreen, and no matter what settings I fiddle with, high fps, or compression/no compression, avi/mp4/mkv, the video is always appearing choppy
<guest2225> does anyone know why?
<guest2225> I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<guest2225> thanks
<cfhowlett> guest2225, ONLY on self recorded video?  other video plays OK?
<hateball> noelia: several ways, quick and dirty "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<guest2225> indeed, all the other videos play fine
<hateball> noelia: you may want to add some grep magic to that to get what you need
<guest2225> it is only when I am trying to record something on the desktop, does this happen
<guest2225> I am trying to record an animation that is generated by a program and that does not have the ability to save the animation
<guest2225> It is then that the choppiness is observed in the quality
<cfhowlett> guest2225, what program cannot save it's own output?
<cfhowlett> *its*
<guest2225> This is the gloss library of haskell
<noelia> hateball Thank you, this is what I get:  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/thopiekar/miraclecast/ubuntu vivid main
<noelia> hateball However, there are more .list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cfhowlett> guest2225, so it outputs a video?  pipe it to vlc and save it from there?
<guest2225> when i run the program it produces a window in which the animation occurs
<guest2225> but let met try piping
<cfhowlett> guest2225, what player displays the video?
<derock299> ALl i want is to bring my sytem back to working condition
<hateball> noelia: files that are not empty? because it should just spit out line after line
<derock299> it hangs completely during start up
<cfhowlett> guest2225, perhaps ask the #haskell channel.  I suspect there's a way to capture/save that video without invoking another app.
<guest2225> I am not surre that it uses an external player...it seeems that it generates its own window which can display that
<cfhowlett> #haskell
<guest2225> cfhowlett, indeed that question has been asked on haskell
<guest2225> and apparently there is currently no way to save the genrated video
<cfhowlett> guest2225, so an app that produces a video without save functionality ... d'oh!
<guest2225> seems like it! I was surprised too
<noelia> hateball This is the output of "ls" ----->  http://pastebin.com/f1nRppx8
<guest2225> Maybe I  misunderstood something or stumbled upon incorrect information, but i searched a lot and I gather that it is not possible
<noelia> I mean ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<guest2225> piping into vlc does not work
<derock299> could the issue be from my vbox
<noelia> hateball these files are empty
<guest2225> anyway, i wonder why my screencasts are coming choppy no matter what i do...
<guest2225> My laptop is fairly fast
<cfhowlett> guest2225, could be you're maxing your gpu's ram
<guest2225> cfhowlett, I keep a track of the RAM using conky, and that seems to be fune
<guest2225> *fine
<cfhowlett> guest2225, I'm officially out of wild a* guesses then.
<guest2225> cfhowlett, no problem! Thanks for trying!
<derock299> it continued to hang completely, now from the second partition i can see my other drive and some files but i cannot access the content of my home folder
<hateball> guest2225: seems you've tried a fair few programs already, but I found https://obsproject.com/download#linux to work well for me
<derock299> i did an upgrade on 15.04 to 15.0 , then during reboot i got error that it failed to load kernel
<derock299> please I need help guys
<fabio_> Hello everyone
<fabio_> Can somenone help me? I want to customize the ubuntu logo  on boot
<fabio_> where is located?
<fabio_> i think is on lib something
<derock299>  hello please can somebody help me with a precise and detail solution to my problem? i upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 on one of my partitions, it asked for a reboot to complete installtion, during the reboot i got error that failed to start load kernel modules, then it says check systemct1 and load FUSE control, it continues to ok other checks and finally it hanged completely( freezes). I have tried recovery mode and did mount -o remount,rw/ but still no
<derock299> please can anybody help
<noelia> hateball I previously removed the ppa lines with Ubuntu Software Centre
<noelia> hateball Now I can't remove the ppa's, I thought removing the lines in Ubuntu Software Centre did the job.
<hateball> noelia: have you added them all by using apt-add-repository, or have you manually entered some into /etc/apt/sources.list perhaps?
<noelia> hateball I think I entered some of them into /etc/apt/sources.list
<noelia> hateball I don't remember
<hateball> noelia: well, have a look then :)
<noelia> hateball I remember now, I added them in /etc/apt/sources.list, then I erased those lines
<noelia> hateball I thought that was enough to erase the ppa's
<rato_alado> Boot Logo -> /lib/plymouth/themes or create /usr/share/plymouth/themes
<bdonnahue> hello. im tyring to run this command
<bdonnahue>  gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-key 62B4981F
<bdonnahue> but im getting a timeout
<bdonnahue> can anyone help
<sidnei> hi members!
<reisio> ohai
<sidnei> someware Brazilian?
<derock299>  hello please can somebody help me with a precise and detail solution to my problem? i upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 on one of my partitions, it asked for a reboot to complete installtion, during the reboot i got error that failed to start load kernel modules, then it says check systemct1 and load FUSE control, it continues to ok other checks and finally it hanged completely( freezes). I have tried recovery mode and did mount -o remount,rw/ but still no
<derock299> it seems nobody can help me
<derock299> thanks
<derock299> bye
<mac33> hi to everyone
<mac33> where can I find (as I'd like to save) streaming flash video from website in ubuntu 15.40. It seems the new flash-plugin has just change the path where I before found the mp4
<cfhowlett> videodownloader plugin for firefox is easier
<sebastianlutter> how can I check if dependencies of an shared object file are fulfilled on my current ubuntu box? I know ldd and objdump, is there a tool available that follows the link tree in depth?
<mekdouglas> flashgot extension for firefox is good too!
<mac33> does it work with jw flash plug-in?
<mac33> ok...when I'm looking for flash add-on I get a very long list of it
<mac33> thank you to all
<Knight80> Hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<snaik> hi
<Knight80> Is it possible to install an ubuntu package designed for wily in Ubuntu 14.04?
<Knight80> I need to install Ardour 4, which has more functionalities than Ardour 3, but 14.04 doesn't have Ardour 4 package
<cfhowlett> inadviseable.  backports are better.
<cfhowlett> failing that: install from sourcce
<cookie80> Knight80: maybe it´s easier to install wily on a seperate partition
<vooze> hateball, so even after upgrading kernel the problem was still there, but I found a script and modified it from askubuntu :) now it works
<hateball> vooze: oh well :)
<Knight80> The thing is everybody suggests me not to install ppa's, why is that?
<cfhowlett> !ppa | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Knight80> ok
<Horo_horo> Hey
<vooze> Knight80, to be honest we all use PPAs (probably) just don't add PPA you dont know what are. Well known PPAs are probably fine :)
<Ben64> yeah, if its a ppa that adds say... the newest version of mythtv, it's probably fine. if you add a ppa that updates libc, you might break your system
<cfhowlett> vooze, only 1 and only because I was too impatient to wait for 16.04  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13329817/
<vooze> cfhowlett, if the PPA just holds one application its not big deal. The problem is if the PPA have maybe 20 apps, and you just want to upgrade one.. and then maybe it will make others unstable.. Or even pull some bad system packages/libs
<Knight80> vooze Thank you, I just need to install Ardour 4, which has more functionalities than Ardour 3, that's why I'm going to need to use a PPA
<vooze> Knight80, google the app, you should get a link with all the packages inside the PPA :)
<vooze> see if it seems okay
<Ben64> i have a bunch -- solaar (for logitech wireless mouse), deluge, freecad, dolphin-emu, mpv, minetest, mythtv, firefox pepperflash, android studio, wine
<vooze> google the PPA *
<Ben64> oh and google-chrome
<vooze> Yeah I probably have like 10 PPAs, no big deal :)
<vooze> like libreoffice5 etc.
<cfhowlett> Knight80, virtualbox + wiley = ardour4
<Knight80> Thank you
<Knight80> So, you don't recommend me to download Ardour 4 from packages.ubuntu.com and install it on Ubuntu Trusty (14.04)
<Knight80> right?
<cfhowlett> Knight80, download directly from ardour.org and install.
<Knight80> cfhowlett There's no Ubuntu package there
<cfhowlett> there is a linux package
<Knight80> cfhowlett Source code
<cfhowlett> I believe so
<librercreation> yo
<librercreation> hi !!
<cfhowlett> librercreation, this is ubuntu support.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<saretta> ciao
<Knight80> I asked you this because someone told me once that installing Kxstudio (which contains Ardour 4) over Ubuntu 14.04 was not advisable
<saretta> !list
<ubottu> saretta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Knight80> And another question: What's the best desktop environment in your opinion? I use xfce...
<vooze> Knight80, just use a PPA, dont be so scared :)
<vooze> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/05/how-to-install-ardour-4-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<rk443> galera
<vooze> worst thing that can happen is you can purge the PPA
<Knight80> vooze Thank you very much :)
<vooze> you are welcome :)
<vooze> In my view, part of the Linux experience, is to mess around with stuff
<Knight80> vooze I agree with you
<cfhowlett> Knight80, "best" = then one that works for you!  fwiw: ubuntustudio uses XFCE4
<caeve> hello everyone, does gpt (GUID) partition table have any drawbacks with existing file systems or OSes? I never used it, and apparently it is preferrable to MBR
<cfhowlett> caeve, are you dualbooting?
<caeve> cfhowlett, I have more than one systems on my machine, if I understand your question right
<caeve> system*
<root3> Hey
<root3> Hey
<cfhowlett> caeve, IF you system is GPT capable, i.e. newish, should be no problem
<caeve> cfhowlett, if 14.04.3 is newish enough, yes :)
<cfhowlett> caeve, the MACHINE not the OS :)
<caeve> cfhowlett, oh :) no, it is not the newest.
<cfhowlett> 2014 or later is probably running on GPT: sudo gdisk -l will tell you
<caeve> cfhowlett, how old may the machine be to be compatible?
<caeve> cfhowlett, oh, sorry, saw your answer
<cfhowlett> caeve, sudo fdisk -l will tell yoiu
<caeve> cfhowlett, I cannot find a gpt-related entry in the output
<cfhowlett> caeve,  then you are on mbr
<caeve> cfhowlett, yes, I'd created my HDD partitions with MBR.
<cfhowlett> caeve, you can still dualboot with mbr.
<caeve> cfhowlett, my question on gpt relates to external drives. I will not need to boot with it
<cfhowlett> caeve, grrr!  little details like that do matter!  :)
<cfhowlett> so you want a mbr to boot and a gpt for external storage.  doable
<caeve> cfhowlett..sorry!
<cfhowlett> but you might need to do so exotic configuring to make that fly.  over my head, but I'd guess a luks type setup.  ask the #ubuntu-server for more expert guidance.
<kappa1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/641031/does-ubuntu-store-passwords-from-failed-login-attempts  -  is it possible to save passwords from failed logins?
<caeve> cfhowlett, how does encryption relate to compatibility? :)
<cfhowlett> it adds a layer of complexity.  again: server channel has more of those types of set-ups.  we mostly do desktop stuff here.
<caeve> cfhowlett, I will go there and ask..thank you very much for your help!
<cfhowlett> best of luck!
<caeve> thank you :)
<arch> /lib/firmware << is OK to add firmware directly in to this folder and have it work??!
<dupingping> hi, robert_ancell:
<cfhowlett> arch, install via the command line.  adding software to random folders cannot end well.
<TJ-> caeve: Most BIOS of the last 10 years can read GPT as well as MBR, and UEFI systesm *must* be able to read both.
<_ACID_> Hey
<arch> cfhowlett, with what via command line web for me?
<caeve> TJ- I havent heard of the last one, but my machine is sure younger than 10 years.
<arch> cfhowlett, going to web thanks for your help :~)
<Daleus> Hi guys, nouveau is broken for tri-monitor on Ubuntu 15.10 (fresh install), however works out of the box on 15.04 - does anyone know the name of the package or packages to pin for nouveau so that tri-monitor works after 15.10 upgrade?
<caeve> cfhowlett, TJ- if the output of 'sudo dmidecode -s bios-release-date' means the manufacture date, then it also confirms that the machine is young enough.
<TJ-> caeve: its easy to test it; put a basic GRUB install on a GPT USB flash drive and see if GRUB loads
<TJ-> caeve: if the BIOS cannot read the GPT it'll report no boot device
<vooze> I just made this short guide, how do I make it solved? http://askubuntu.com/questions/699615/how-to-setup-intel-rapid-start
<caeve> TJ- sure, I can try that
<tsousa> how can i install django version 1.8 when i have version 1.6 in my desktop?
<somsip> tsousa: use virtualenv.
<Pici> somsip: thanks for suggesting a virtualenv, its nice to see sane python suggestions in here :)
<somsip> Pici: in my limited python experience, I did learn that virtualenv saves a lot of headaches.
<tsousa> Pici, why is that? people suck at python here?
<Pici> tsousa: If you aren't sure how to use a virtualenv, we can give you a hand in setting it up in #python :)
<somsip> tsousa: well, it's a bit offtopic really. Go where Pici recommends
<Pici> tsousa: no, just that Python best practices are not known to people just familiar with Linux/Ubuntu
<reisio> lot of python best practices are just culty nonsense :)
<reisio> also, s/python/foo/
<Daleus> nouveau is broken for tri-monitor on Ubuntu 15.10 (fresh install), however works out of the box on 15.04 - does anyone know the name of the package or packages to pin for nouveau so that tri-monitor works after 15.10 upgrade?
<Horo_horo> What's is this channel talks about?
<hateball> !support | Horo_horo
<ubottu> Horo_horo: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Pici> Horo_horo: This is the official support channel for Ubuntu. We have a non-support chat channel at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Horo_horo> ubuntu OS?
<Daleus> Horo_horo, Yes, Ubuntu OS.
<niknak23> Hi, can anyone suggest a handy applet for google calendar? Many thanks
<Horo_horo> Ubuntu Server is good?
<zack_> have been running ubuntu server for some times now.
<zack_> never failed
<Horo_horo> better than debian?
<reisio> Horo_horo: quite impossible
<zack_> well, i've never used pure debian
<zack_> btw, ubuntu is already debian based
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<i_> whois
<zack_> what you're asking is basically the same i think
<Horo_horo> I'm gonna try Ubuntu server!
<Daleus> Debian is awesome. Ubuntu server until this newest release has been my favourite - but 'There was an error type journtalctl -xe to view' haunts my dreams..
<zack_> you should. use LTS, longer support
<Horo_horo> Thanks zack_
<zack_> can you elaborate on that error? never seen before
<Horo_horo> are you talking to mee?
<zack_> no, was talking @ Daleus, curious about the error type
<Daleus> Basically, whenever a service or daemon has an error instead of leaving normal logs, or showing errors it bundles them away in journalctl (fucking systemd)
<niknak23> can anyone tell me how to find a channel list? Thanks
<Daleus> I'm not used to it and cannot see the advantage to it at all. Doesn't even work properly in a tmux session either cuts off half of the error.
<zack_> i see. I just have a ubuntu vps. Never had been to the point to look back at the logs and pin point problems.
<zack_> i'm familiar with screen, is tmux better?
<reisio> tmux is newer
<Daleus> zack_, Well, that's all personal choice - I prefer tmux for window splitting
<reisio> most people only use a tiny fraction of screen's features, though
<zack_> screen is quite buggy when using full screen stuff like nano or vi for that matter
<zack_> the cursor just keep jumping lines
<zack_> had to do a reset
<zack_> does tmux have that kind of problem?
<reisio> nope, screen isn't buggy
<reisio> but you can try tmux and compare on your own
<zack_> the idea of learning a new set of keyboard commands taunts me.
<zack_> i meant shortcuts
<Daleus> zack_, you can set it to the same key bindings as screen
<Daleus> however, for general stuff (close window, open window whatever else) just remember that it's ctrl +b 'a'
<Daleus> instead of ctrl + a 'a'
<Horo_horo> How can I create a channel?
<zack_> have you guys ever tried hosting irc service on a linux vps?
<maj_jay> hey anybody know a  good C++ game development program like Unity for linux?
<Daleus> Horo_horo, '/join #yourchannel'
<hateball> maj_jay: Unity is available on Linux
<zack_> i tried some, but couldn't get it to work. the Identd is messing up everything
<maj_jay> oh really? i thought it was windows only. is it through wine?
<Daleus> zack_, be careful with that lots of VPS providers state in their T&C that IRC servers aren't allowed and some even take steps to stop you creating one.
<hateball> !who | maj_jay
<ubottu> maj_jay: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> Horo_horo, ask in #freenode
<ganymede> Hello. Has anyone got a dual boot Ubuntu/MacOS running with encryption?
<hateball> maj_jay: http://blogs.unity3d.com/2015/08/26/unity-comes-to-linux-experimental-build-now-available/
<reisio> ganymede: probably someone
<zack_> @Daleus thanks, i'll take a look at their TOS
<maj_jay> hateball: cool thanks \m/!
<Tashtari> Hey all.  Curiosity, I noticed that my kernel was listed as "tainted" in a logging message, I looked into it, and all the flags seemed to be about kernel modules (non-GPL, out-of-tree, and unsigned)... is there an easy way to tell what kernel modules are considered tainted so I can decide whether it's a problem?
<ganymede> reisio: I am having trouble dual booting with full disk (well, full partition) encryption
<reisio> ganymede: bummer
<mekhami> hm
<zack_> reisio: i've never booted with encryption before though. sounds interesting
<Guest46665> hi, my mouse cursor is invisible after installing kernel 4.3 (ubuntu 15.04). after logging in a crash report "virtualbox-dkms 4.3.26-dfsg-2ubuntu2: virtualbox kernel module failed to build" appears. can u help me pls
<Daleus> Guest46665, Is this with a Windows guest?
<reisio> L0: it's a nice way to encrypt things
<Guest46665> my ubuntu host system has the problem
<Guest46665> virtualbox is installed
<L0> reisio: tell me how you did it.
<L0> Guest46665: the best option is to reinstall virtualbox so it compiles virtualbox kernels again
<ganymede> i find full disk encrpytion and dual booting is a pain. There'a guide for windows/ubuntu but apparently not for mac
<L0> it's a pain to dual boot anything with mac
<akik> Tashtari: you can list the module's license with "modinfo -l module"
<Guest46665> L0, ok. I will try this...
<ganymede> L0: I must just remove mac os entirely.
<akik> Tashtari: this page lists reason why you could get the tainted message http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/118116/linux-what-is-a-tainted-kernel
<reisio> L0: I just use encfs for non-full-disk
<ganymede> encfs isn't secure though :(
<L0> reisio: i thought that was wasn't secure
<L0> reisio: the installation process even stated that
<Daleus> ganymede, Perhaps it might be easier to leave off full disk encryption and just encrypt your home folder? I have tried this before and the only way to make it work (imo) is to have ubuntu on a seperate hard disk - reFind on OSX can boot from it still
<L0> back in the days when i used home folder encryption, i went to the source folder and thought it was just consuming disk space and deleted them LOL
<reisio> encfs is secure
<ganymede> Daleus: I have considered that, but the OS leaks data, for example in temp files. Still, it's a valid suggestion.
<L0> reisio: https://defuse.ca/audits/encfs.htm
<reisio> L0: I've read it, and you have not
<L0> the result of the audit says it wasn't isn't it?
<lolzaux> exit
<reisio> L0: you're asking because you haven't read it
<L0> reisio: it's true i have not, i've only seen the warning
<Daleus> ganymede, place /tmp/ within /home (joking!)
<mekhami> how can i debug DNS issues? I have perfect connection sto some things and no connections from others, but i have no idea how to go about debugging that
<reisio> L0: while you're letting other people convince you of imaginary things, you owe me $50
<Daleus> mekhami, try 'nslookup' and 'dig' tools
<mekhami> i tried to add google's nameservers to my dns settings yesterday but it seems it didn't work
<Daleus> mekhami, example to check 'yahoo.co.jp' against google's dns server: nslookup yahoo.co.jp 8.8.8.8 - have fun!
<L0> reisio: if i remember correctly i saw that warning from the installation package
<L0> while installing
<mekhami> Daleus: how exactly do i do that?
<reisio> L0: a hundred people warning about something they haven't read is just as useless as a one
<Daleus> mekhami, take a look at the last message
<mekhami> Daleus: ah sorry my eyes missed that one
<mekhami> Daleus: yeah this hangs on that, connection timed out
<reisio> s/a o/ o/
<L0> reisio: true, i couldn't really understand it since no background in cryptography and suck at math
<caeve> hello again, I cannot find any encryption option in gparted. I wonder if there isnt any, or am I not seeing it?
<Daleus> mekhami, can you ping 8.8.8.8 (example?)
<zaggi> well well well
<mekhami> Network is unreachable
<mekhami> yet here I am =P
<ganymede> L0: reisio, that paper seems quite damning. it says encfs is "probably" safe if you don't get to see 2 different snapshots of the same file. but since encfs doesnt hide the dir structure and date stamps it seems easy to find a file and its backup file
<Daleus> mekhami, That sounds....wrong
<L0> is it the same thing ubuntu used to encrypt home directory?
<Daleus> mekhami, if you're using dhcp you can always try "sudo dhclient eth0" where eth0 is your network device - might reset some of the dodgy values for you!
<artisanIndia> I have two arrays ['0' => '5', '1' => '10', '2' => 14] and ['5' => 'firstIndex', '10' => 'secondIndex', '14' => 'lastIndex']; I want to compare them index to value and pluck the odd one out as happens in array_diff
<luv_> hola hermanos
<Pici> artisanIndia: hi, this is #ubuntu, I think you're probably looking for another channel.
<maksud> hello
<artisanIndia> oops
<artisanIndia> sorry
<artisanIndia> my bad
<maksud> anybody can help me
<Pici> maksud: you need to ask a real question first.
<reisio> ganymede: 'seems'? :p
<luv_> pueden ayudarme?
<lotuspsychje> !es | luv_
<ubottu> luv_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maksud> ya sure, @Pici, how can use vpn & use facebook, cause some reason, in our country right now facebook off from our government, so now how can i use facebook by using vpn connection?
<mekhami> Daleus: 'Cannot find device 'eth0''
<mekhami> so something is pretty messed up here hah
<zaggi> e
<Daleus> mekhami - yes 'where eth0 is your network device'
<L0> mekhami: try 'ifconfig' see if you can list your network card/device
<Pici> maksud: I'm afraid I don't know much about settin up vpns, perhaps someone else here can point you in the right direction.
<mekhami> L0: my ethernet connection seems to be called 'enp2s0'
<mekhami> Daleus eth0 should be my network device
<mekhami> it was in the past anyway.
<mekhami> is this one of those situations where maybe i should just reboot and see what happens, hah
<L0> mekhami: try it with your ethernet card name, whatever command you've failed just now
<alias__> what should I do to have landscape report debian updates? We managed our ubuntu nodes with landscape but we also have several debian nodes where we'd like to do the same. Any ideas?
<L0> maksud: try using openvpn there are many free openvpn servers to use
<mekhami> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<zaggi> exit
<Daleus> zaggynl,  this is not a terminal :)
<zaggynl> Daleus: highlight revenge!
<mekhami> Daleus: it is for me! =P
<L0> mekhami: what was the command again?
<mekhami> Daleus: this is what happened with dhclient enp2s0: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<Daleus> zaggynl, haha - the dude quit before I messaged him and my tabbing isn't fast enough
<mekhami> L0 sudo dhclient enp2s0
<Daleus> mekhami, I'm not even sure what type of connection that is...
<mekhami> me either.
<L0> mekhami: have you tried disabling your ethernet and enabling again?
<mekhami> it should just be a normal ethernet
<Daleus> mekhami, L0, - Perhaps a reboot would take care of this? worst case scenario it allows mekhami to setup his connection again... to his preference.
<kk_drop> is there any way to call openvpn and add proxy after it connect to vpn network?
<L0> mekhami: like ifconfig card_name down; ifconfig card_name up
<L0> kk_drop: you can set proxy from browser as well, so yes.
<L0> kk_drop: try the program called proxychains
<Guest15652> well
<mekhami_> alright L0 Daleus i killed processes for network manager and dnsmasq (and uninstalled dnsmasq) and i seem to be back to 'normal'
<devsys> Hi all, I'm trying to resolve a slow dns issue, when I time my curl command, it takes 5 seconds. On another server set with identical nameservers in resolv.conf and on the same network as the first machine, it takes .2 seconds. Any ideas what I can look at? Thanks!
<L0> mekhami_: oh right, should have asked you to restart network manager first
<mekhami_> now how do i actually change my dns servers
<L0> mekhami_: it could be done with 'sudo service network-manager restart'
<mekhami_> L0: i tried that several tiems before and it didn't work, so i just killed the process heh
<L0> mekhami_: i see. i've never changed dns server on linux though.
<BluesKaj> mekhami_, if you're on 15.10 then its sudo systemctl restart network-manager
<L0> mekhami_: oh, /etc/resolv.conf
<devsys> service avahi-daemon status
<devsys> dammit
<Tashtari> Hey all.  Curiosity, I noticed that my kernel was listed as "tainted" in a logging message, I looked into it, and all the flags seemed to be about kernel modules (non-GPL, out-of-tree, and unsigned)... is there an easy way to tell what kernel modules are considered tainted so I can decide whether it's a problem?
<badbodh> i guess proprietary drivers. g-card, wifi etc
<reisio> Tashtari: lsmod
<reisio> if they were a problem, your distro wouldn't provide them
<badbodh> for absolutely un-tainted ubuntu, use trisquel :D
<akik> Tashtari: did you test "modinfo -l module" ?
<reisio> you can use any kernel with any distro
<reisio> not something you change distro over, entirely pointless
<ich_> I have an usb flash drive which isn't recognized by my system (ubuntu 15.04) http://pastebin.com/RSSpkQ1W. I don't know if the usb stick is unfixable. can u help me?
<reisio> ich_: https://www.google.com/search?q=%221f75%3A0917%22
<kappa1> how can I see to where the shortcuts that are in /usr/bin point to?
<reisio> kappa1: readlink /usr/bin/foo
<kappa1> thanks!
<reisio> kappa1: or ls -al
<L0> ich_: that log seems fine to me. why it is not detected?
<ich_> L0, I don't see it in the file manager or with gparted or lsblk after plugging it in. I think I will try this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/97785/usb-media-filesystem-problem
<Daleus>  #ubuntu - nouveau doesn't work on 15.10 triple monitor but works on 15.04 without any issues - so I held libdrm-nouveau2 and xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and upgraded to 15.10 - not only does trip monitor still not work but now I have graphical glitches - am I stuck on 15.04 forever?
<triss> hey all. I've just done a dist upgrade 15.04 -> 15.10
<triss> but it blows up half way through
<triss> it can't find dependancies for these packages: http://pastie.org/10565323
<triss> can anyone recommend a way to fix this?
<triss> I'm scared to reboot with a half finished dist-upgrade
<triss> I'm happy to uninstall all kubuntu based stuff(I don't use it) if this will ease process but can't work out how to do it
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | triss
<ubottu> triss: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<triss> oh. wasn't aware of that. thanks.
<triss> unfortnately i still have same issue when attempting upgrade
<devsys> Hi all, I am trying to track down a dns resolution issue. I'm getting slow responses on Ubuntu Server 14.05. if I do a "time curl domain.com" or "time wget domain.com" it takes over 5 seconds. On another machine, with the same nameservers in resolv.conf it takes less than a half of a second. I tried disabling IPv6, didn't help. Any ideas what else I can check
<triss> sudo apt-get -f upgrade gives different error:
<triss> http://pastie.org/10565342
<dan-k> My wifi doesnt work properly, there are instructions on the ubuntu website on how to make my network card work but I dont understand how to do it, could anyone help? " rtl8723be
<dan-k> 	
<dan-k> Yes with Modprobe Options
<dan-k> 	
<dan-k> Ubuntu 15.04 - Requires "options rtl8723be msi=1 ips=0" in /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf file on some boxes (HP455G2) "
<dan-k> there is no 'etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf' file
<auronandace> dan-k: try creating it
<dan-k> I tried in the file browser but permission denied, I'm new to linux so I dont know how to do it in the terminal
<dan-k> auronandace could you explain like im 5? lol
<auronandace> dan-k: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<auronandace> distrodan see above
<simon^^> Hi! I am using sbuild to cross compile a suite of dpkg packages for ARM. The some packages depend on other packages to be built and installed. How is this generally handled?
<distrodan> thanks auronandace I'm now looking at a GNU nano screen in terminal
<auronandace> distrodan: that will create the file and open it for editing, then add that line (options rtl8723be msi=1 ips=0) and press ctrl X to save
<distrodan> thanks auronandace :) the file name ends in .conf.save for some reason
<distrodan> should i delete the .save so its rtl8723be.conf
<distrodan> like the ubuntu site says
<auronandace> distrodan: have you saved and exited?
<distrodan> yeah i saved and exited, i cant rename it actually
<distrodan> hmm
<wootehfoot> Hello! Where's the PPA with latest Eclipse builds? The repo only has 3.x builds.
<auronandace> distrodan: sudo mv rtl8723be.conf.save rtl8723be.conf
<auronandace> distrodan: sorry, you should use the full path: /etc/modprobe.d/rtl....
<somsip> !ppa | wootehfoot (try the search)
<ubottu> wootehfoot (try the search): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<distrodan> ah great thanks aurondace, that renamed it
<distrodan> although its mimetype is different to the other .conf files in the folder
<distrodan> do you think that will make a difference?
<auronandace> distrodan: just to double check, reopen it with nano to see if it has the option blah blah that you put in it
<distrodan> yep it has that line saved :)
<wootehfoot> somazero, PPAs from 2010 are the latest, and others only compile part of the environment. Will download separately.
<auronandace> distrodan: good stuff, the simplest way to test is to restart, if your wifi is working great, if not just remove the file with sudo rm
<distrodan> ah actually i just noticed the info on the ubuntu site says its for 15.04
<distrodan> im on 14.04
<PMunch> Hi, I'm trying to dual boot something along with my Ubuntu intsall. In the intsaller I'm asked for a /boot/efi partition which typically is shared between systems. Ubuntu however does not seem to have created one, where is it?
<auronandace> distrodan: are there other conf files in that directory apart from the one you just created?
<distrodan> yeah 16
<distrodan> including that new one
<auronandace> distrodan: good, it will be used then
<distrodan> thanks :D i might be back in a bit for some more noob help lol
<adrian_1908> hello, I have problem with GDM. Ever since I installed fglrx yesterday, GDM will fail to launch. When I switch to tty1, log in there and manually start the GDM service, it starts just fine. I have removed fglrx again, reinstalled XOrg components and ran the reconfigure command, but to no avail. Any suggestions?
<BottomNotch> I would be willing yo bet $10 that no one here is willing or can help me.
<BottomNotch> *be willing to bet
<auronandace> BottomNotch: depends on your issue
<somsip> BottomNotch: depends on your attitude
<BottomNotch> I need help getting my serial touch screen working
<Daleus> BottomNotch, touch screen? keep the $10.
<Daleus> BottomNotch, I kid, what's up?
<ganymede> everytime he touches the screen, it moves the mouse pointer? :-)
<Afdla> Hey. I installed apache2 and tried to setup a virtualhost like instructed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual_Hosts to allow access to /home/user/public_html/ but I still get 403 and apache log says "Permission denied because search permissions are missing on a component of the path". What do?
<PMunch> Anyone know anything about the UEFI boot issue`
<PMunch> ?*
<ganymede> Enough to know there's more than one issue with UEFI boot. What exactly is the problem?
<auronandace> PMunch: not sure how far you'll get not being specific
<PMunch> Repost: Hi, I'm trying to dual boot something along with my Ubuntu intsall. In the intsaller I'm asked for a /boot/efi partition which typically is shared between systems. Ubuntu however does not seem to have created one, where is it?
<ganymede> You are installing windows after ubuntu?
<PMunch> No, Manjaro
<ganymede> Ah ok. I am afraid I dont know how manjaro installers work, so I have to sit out.
<auronandace> isn't the efi partition a tiny fat32 partition at the beginning of your disk?
<somsip> PMunch: it's not supported here, and I'm not sure where
<BottomNotch> sorry if someone gave any words of advice, your gonna hav to repeat yourself, I got disconnected.
<marcanuy> How to use mutt as the MTA used by cron to send emails with crontab's MAILTO variable? http://askubuntu.com/questions/699667/how-to-use-mutt-as-the-mail-transport-agent-used-by-crontab
<ganymede> BottomNotch: All we heard was that you have a serial touch screen, but nothing else
<somsip> PMunch: its #manjaro
<PMunch> somsip, I'm not really asking about anything Manjaro related. I'm just wondering what Ubuntu does with /boot/efi and where/if the partition is.
<PMunch> And I'm already chatting with the guys in Manjaro
<somsip> PMunch: you seem to be contradicting yourself in a way that seems less than truthful. So I'm out
<fassl> can anybody help with grub blinking cursor on hardware raid?
<BottomNotch> ganymede: it doesn't work at all.  I'm running trusty on a lenovo thinkpad x61 tablet, the touchscreen is on /dev/tty
<auronandace> PMunch: sudo parted -l
<BottomNotch> oops, hit enter by accident
<BottomNotch> it's on /dev/ttyS4
<BottomNotch> sudo inputattach --drivername doesn't work
<BottomNotch> mtouch does do somthing but it act's really crazy and weird
<BottomNotch> callibration doesn't help either.
<BottomNotch> does anyone have any ideas on what I can do to get it working?
<PMunch> somsip, I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough. It was never my intention to lie..
<m431str0m> hi all
<m431str0m> first time here. Just started learning a thing or two about linux, trying to learn for lpi 101 & 102 exams, went through the courses for 101 and started taking all kinds of exam questions wherever i find them. Do you know any good exercise books i could use?
<PMunch> auronandace, do you want me to pastebin it for you or was it just a hint to where I could find it?
<PMunch> The problem is that it's not there..
<BottomNotch> So does no one know how I can get my touchscreen working again?
<MonkeyDust> m431str0m  #ubuntu-offtopic
<auronandace> m431str0m: probably better asked in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for ubuntu support issues only
<m431str0m> ah sorry, as I said new to this, will try there 10x
<BottomNotch> I'm sorry, not working again, working period, I has never worked on ubuntu, only on windows.
<auronandace> PMunch: i don't have much experience with UEFI systems, the only one i got i changed to legacy boot and formatted it with ms-dos style rather than gpt
<BottomNotch> I don't think I'm ever gonna have a touchscreen on ubuntu :/  maybe I can call microsoft technical support and atleast get it working on windows 10
<triss> hey all. do people think its worth me doing a reinstall? I've tried removing references from /var/lib/dpkg/status and removing debs from dpkg archive
<triss> ?
<auronandace> BottomNotch: my main screen is a touchscreen on my ideapad and it works fine on ubuntu
<triss> I really need this machne back up in a few hours
<PMunch> Hmm, I might boot back into Ubuntu (in the live part of Manjaro now) and see if that can clear some things up..
<BottomNotch> auronandace: how old is it?  the thinkpad x61 tablet is pretty old.
<auronandace> BottomNotch: not as old as your x61
<MonkeyDust> triss  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<BottomNotch> auronandace: is it a serial touchscreen?
<triss> oh sorry. posted details at 3:42....
<auronandace> BottomNotch: no, it is the actual laptop screen
<triss> I'm doing an upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10
<MonkeyDust> triss  in which timezone?
<triss> but it won't complete telling me the following: http://pastie.org/10565323
<auronandace> triss: it would be far more straightforward to install afresh than deal with the mess you are in at the moment
<MonkeyDust> triss  simply hit the up arrow to repeat the question
<triss> UK timezone GMT+0
<triss> auronandace: I'm one of those foolish people that doesn't back up very often
<BottomNotch> auronandace: what version of ubuntu are you running?  google tells me that poeple have had their x61 tablet working with touch on older versions but not when they upgraded to trusty.
<auronandace> triss: then this is a good lesson for you
<triss> indeed!
<triss> ok ISO download time
<auronandace> triss: you are still in ubuntu now so you can backup all the files and documents that are important to you
<auronandace> BottomNotch: hmm, sounds like a driver got depreciated in the kernel
<auronandace> BottomNotch: i'm on 15.10
<BottomNotch> auronandace: I really just need to get a new laptop. the screen isn't even capacitive, when it was working on windows before windows 10 I kept my finger nails long so it would be easier to use the touchscreen XD
<auronandace> BottomNotch: i can recommend the ideapad flex 10 tha i am using for work, even though the touchscreen is fully operational i hardly ever touch it, just not conducive to my workflow
<minas114> Hi. I'm on a laptop with the NVIDIA optimus, using the open source nouveau driver (which as I know, supports switching). How can I get the version of the NVIDIA GPU?
<BottomNotch> auronandace: better than what I have now, but I'll probbaly want to get somthing with a little beefier specs, I want to do some casual gamming.
<BottomNotch> auronandace: I think we are getting a bit off topic
<auronandace> minas114: lspci will list your hardware, take a look at the VGA line
<minas114> auronandace, Found it, it's GeForce 840M. Is there a way to run a program using that GPU?
<auronandace> minas114: not sure what you mean exactly
<minas114> auronandace, Correct me if I'm wrong: Wen a program runs, it uses the Intel GPU, but the driver can switch to the NVIDIA one if necessary. What I want to do is to run a program, e.g firefox using the nvidia GPU myself.
<minas114> *when
<auronandace> minas114: i wouldn't know how to do that sorry
<minas114> auronandace, No problem, thanks anyway
<django_> hey all
<django_> id like to low ubuntu graphics so that computer goes faster
<MonkeyDust> django_  try a lighter DE
<django_> MonkeyDust: DE?
<auronandace> django_: desktop environment
<wootehfoot> Anyone here that remembers how to enable mouse interrupt mode to increase power saving?
<auronandace> django_: if you are using the default that comes with ubuntu that would be unity
<django_> do i have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> django_  no, install lxde or xfce, logout, switch, login
<wootehfoot> django_, that's entirely possible, try Ubuntu MATE, Xubuntu, or Lubuntu for lowest memory usage.
<ganymede> In my opinion Lubuntu is the lightest.
<wootehfoot> django_, when I installed xfce on ubuntu pretty much every configuration file got replaced, and everything was jumbled.
<wootehfoot> django_, if you can, do reinstall
<django_> :(
<auronandace> django_: if you don't need any bells and whistles then a window manager might be the best option, they can take a bit of getting used to though
<MonkeyDust> django_  take o look here, to get an idea http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<wootehfoot> django_, if reinstall is not an option go for lxde
<nicomachus> ganymede: that's not really an opinion, it IS the lightest. only needs 512 mb of ram
<wootehfoot> django_, lxde has least amount of gtk dependencies
<wootehfoot> django_, = least amount of probabbility for conflicts
<django_> From what i understood i can go from 3DUnity to 2D
<wootehfoot> django_, yes, try trat first
<wootehfoot> h*
<ganymede> Lubuntu is LXDE. I've used it and it's not terrible.
<django_> what about gnome?
<wootehfoot> django_, gnome is pretty much Ubuntu MATE now
<ganymede> gnome 3.x is quite heavyweight. Gnome 2x is deprecated
<django_> ubuntu MATE?
<wootehfoot> django_, google and look at screens, you'll recognize that it's pretty much gnome
<auronandace> django_: gnome-shell is not really lighter than unity, they are about the same, mate is the continuation of gnome2 and is somewhat lighter but notas light as lxde
<ganymede> if you were deciding purely on footprint, LXDE is the lightest modern one
<ganymede> and you can install lxde without re-installing, as there's a package name for it, that i don't remember
<nicomachus> is there any way to figure out what type of file /dev/input/js0 is?
<nicomachus> I can't open it from terminal at all
<zykotick9> nicomachus: fyi, /dev/input/js0 is a device (a joystick) you shouldn't be ablt to "open" it.
<wootehfoot> django_, MATE is a fork of gnome2 by the way, so it's identical
<nicomachus> that would explain it then...
<django_> will this take long?
<django_> also is it a huge performance different?
<wootehfoot> django_, it's 2D by default, 3D is optional
<ganymede> the Lubuntu/LXDE gui is a lot quicker on older machines as unity needs 3d acceleration
<nicomachus> zykotick9: I'm trying to figure out the axis-mapping for a gamepad...
<auronandace> django_: depends on your hardware, you'll just have to try and see
<django_> how do i check if i am currently using unity2d or 3d
<zykotick9> nicomachus: sorry, i don't have any suggestions.  best of luck.
<ganymede> I dont think there is a Unity2D anymore
<wootehfoot> django_, it's Unity3D by default, 2D can be installed separately
<yeboy> hello
<wootehfoot> django_, 2D is deprecated since Ubuntu 12.10 though
<logan7898> hey all
<yeboy> CAN anyone help me , im trying to apt-get update and it is saying i need permissions , so how do i root ubuntu
<logan7898> use
<logan7898> use sudo
<logan7898> sudo apt-get update
<putrisinu> salve
<wootehfoot> django_, do this "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop" and see if MATE is good enough for your purposes. You can change to it by logging out, choosing MATE as desktop environment, then logging in again.
<django_> ahh cool
<overdose> Overdose1
<django_> im on ubuntu 14.04
<django_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/7eN3qucf/
<django_> wootehfoot: not finding it
<wootehfoot> django_, ok, that's probably because Ubuntu MATE is new. It's only been around from 15.04
<wootehfoot> django_, you can find the iso here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/15.10/release/
<jheneffe> NoobGuide
<django_> oh well
<wootehfoot> (but that implies a reinstall)
<django_> its not that bad heh
<logan8789> is anyone any good with networking? :-)
<django_> i just have to restart like once per day
<nicomachus> logan8789: ##networking is
<OerHeks> mate-desktop, not ubuntu-mate-desktop
<jheneffe> NoobGuide
<OerHeks> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.2-1 (wily), package size 23 kB, installed size 85 kB
<OerHeks> if you are not comfortable with the names,use the softwarecenter
<logan8789> thanks, its more to do with nic setup in ubuntu though
<auronandace> jheneffe: try constructing a sentence
<wootehfoot> django_, oh, try what OerHeks said, "sudo apt-get install mate-desktop"
<OerHeks> jheneffe, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<wootehfoot> but i doubt it'll work, considering mate is from 15.04+
<django_> installing :)
<wootehfoot> nice
<yeboy> i need to know how to root my ubuntu
<ikonia> how to root it ?
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<auronandace> !sudo | yeboy
<wootehfoot> yeboy, sudo su
<ubottu> yeboy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> wootehfoot: no
<yeboy> well im trying to install somthing and its saying i need permisions , or root
<wootehfoot> yeboy, run it with sudo then
<logan8789> I just installed a gigabit ethernet card in my ubuntu server.  but only the mobo ethernet adapter works.  The drivers are definitely installed but im only getting eth0 and the pci nic doesnt obtain an IP.  If anyone has any ideas :-)
<ikonia> yeboy: what are you trying to install, and we can help you
<ikonia> logan8789: what model is the card ?
<logan8789> tp-link tg3269
<ikonia> logan8789: how do you know "the drivers are installed"
<django_> ok it finished
<django_> wootehfoot: what do i do next
<logan8789> it comes up in the lshw and i read the drivers are auto included in ubuntu
<ikonia> logan8789: please pastebin the output of the command "sudo ifconfig -a"
<wootehfoot> django_, log out, choose MATE as your desktop, then log in
<wootehfoot> django_, there's a drop-down box where you choose deskto environments
<yeboy> how do i log in ubuntu as super user
<ikonia> yeboy: you shouldn't need to
<ikonia> yeboy: explaint he problem
<nicomachus> yeboy: several people have answered your question, and asked what you're trying to install so that they can help
<Gomi> use sudo instead
<jheneffe> OpParis
<ikonia> the
<django_> wootehfoot: do i have to log out or just lock
<ikonia> jheneffe: do you need ubuntu help, yes/no ?
<wootehfoot> django_, full log-out
<logan8789> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13332169/  thanks
<nicomachus> jheneffe: this is not the place for that. you can find the noobguide online with google.
<jheneffe> yes
<yeboy> im trying to use sudo , but its ok thanks anyways
<efoster> what do you need help with in ubuntu?
<wootehfoot> yeboy, sudo ./application.bin
<wootehfoot> yeboy, or, sudo sh application.bin
<jheneffe> #OpParis
<jheneffe> RC channel used by Anonymous to share information on #OpParis: a “NoobGuide” for anyone that wants to get involved but doesn’t have the hacking knowledge, a “Reporter” guide detailing the setup of a Twitter bot for uncovering IS accounts, and the “Searcher” guide designed to help hacktivists around the world uncover IS websites
<OerHeks> jheneffe, so you don't have an ubuntu support question, join #ubuntu-offtopic ..
<ikonia> jheneffe: this is nothing to wo with ubuntu - please drop this topic
<ikonia> OerHeks: that is not appropriate for offtopic either
<logan8789> ikonia:  I am guessing it looks as if its not installed
<yeboy> cant open application bin
<efoster> Does it have permission?
<ikonia> logan8789: one moment
<puter> Hi there all, would you believe that my system settings icon and pannel has turned into the ubuntu phone icon and and panel! This is on Ubuntu 15.10! Can anyone help me get the desktop one back please? I figure that this must have happen with an update or something :/
<bdert> Anyone on lenovo y50-70 and ubuntu, please query :)
<wootehfoot> yeboy, ok, that means it's not executable, type sudo chmod +x application.bin, you have to change the word "application" for the name of your file, i thought you understood that
<ikonia> logan8789: is enp1s9 not the card
<ikonia> bdert: what's the issue ?
<efoster> yeboy I don't know what application you're trying to run but be sure it's authentic before you change permissions
<logan8789> ikonia:  i am guessing it is, so do i need to set it to get dhcp?
<ikonia> logan8789: correct
<bdert> ikonia: nvidia drivers, it comes with a hybrid geforce and intel, nvidia-settings work fine, but the fan is loud and using just phpstorm and chrome it switched off once, just randomly.
<ikonia> bdert: the fan just switches off ?
<ikonia> or the machine does
<wootehfoot> Anyone here that has undervolting working with intel_pstate?
<logan8789> ?
<logan8789> oops
<bdert> ikonia: the machine switched off.
<yeboy> no it does not have permission i think thats the problem
<ikonia> bdert: thats odd, like a hard reset ?
<logan8789> auto enp1s9 iface enp1s9 inet dhcp ?
<ikonia> logan8789: is this a desktop install ?
<bdert> Yeah, as if I clicked the power button. It went off and did now swtich on.
<wootehfoot> yeboy, right click the file→properties→find a checkbox names "executable"→tick it→click ok
<wootehfoot> named*
<logan8789> nope command line only ubuntu server
<ikonia> bdert: what version of ubuntu ?
<bdert> ikonia: you on lenovo yourself?
<ikonia> logan8789: so use the interfaces file for eth0 as a template
<ikonia> bdert: I use a few lenovo
<logan8789> thats what i did and i added the above lines,   should i just remove eth0 if im not using it anymore?
<yeboy> i have 15.10 i think
<bdert> ikonia: ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64
<ikonia> logan8789: no, eth0 will stil need/should have a definition
<logan8789> ok so i restart the networking service and it should work?
<bdert> ikonia: i had many problems with the nvidia drivers it still doesn't detect my card it says unknown but works OK now, part from the loud fan.
<ikonia> logan8789: if it's defined correctly
<logan8789> lets see :) thanks
<yeboy> i have no time now butt hank you everyone i will come back later
<ikonia> bdert: the hybrid cards are not well supported in my opinion,
<bdert> ikonia very true, but... any workaround?
<ikonia> bdert: work around for what exactly
<bdert> Not sure. Any ideas on how to and what drivers exactly I should install? I have nvidia prime now, bumblebee doesn't work good
<ikonia> I thought bumblebee was EOL
<ikonia> I'm not %100
<wootehfoot> bdert, i've used prime, and don't like it because my nvidia card is always idling in the background. So now i use just use nvidia proprietary, and manually switch between Intel/nvidia by logging in and logging out.
<nitish> how can I update mozila firefox?
<nicomachus> ikonia bdert: bumblebee supported up to 14.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<wootehfoot> bdert, laptop eats like 2W extra just by having nvidia card idling.
<nicomachus> and now officially supported by ubuntu in 14.04 and newer
<ikonia> thank you
<Delta706> Can someone suggest an irc channel where hosting of ubuntu machines is discussed?
<bdert> wootehfoot using nvidia proprietary, means nvidia doesn't idle in the background?
<explosive> #ubuntu-server Delta706
<computer> can anyone say me a C programmer's channel ?
<explosive> ##c
<computer> thanks
<computer> bro
<explosive> ( tread carefully, they are jackasses )
<Delta706> explosive: thanks
<puter> I get it, I think somehow the ubuntu-system-settings package got installed and it uninstalled the unity-control-center! Don't ask me how that happened geez
<marcanuy> Is it possible to set up crontab to use Mutt as its default MTA? (making usage of its MAILTO variable). -> http://askubuntu.com/q/699667/43253
<computer> explosive
<logan8789> ikonia: good stuff thanks! :-)
<computer> thanks
<explosive> computer: np :)
<computer> i will be carefull
<computer> ##c
<computer> ##c
<explosive> computer: type /join ##c
<wootehfoot> computer, or right click ##c and select join
<nitish> is there any php channel?
<explosive> nitish: ##php maybe?
<alberto_> Hello everyone!
<explosive> hello
<puter> Yep that's what is was. Still don't have the system setting icon come up in the untiy dash when I type it's key letters but it will run from the terminal just fine. Maybe it will after a restart :)
<alberto_> I have a problem with a game I just downloaded, it's sh executable and it tells me "Not found!"
<explosive> alberto_: did you chmod +x it?
<jheneffe> OpParis
<alberto_> explosive I actually did chmod a+rwx
<alberto_> And this is what I get:
<puter> close
<alberto_> ./mania_drive.sh: 3: ./mania_drive.sh: game/mania_drive.static: not found
<explosive> alberto_: it's complaining about game/mania_drive.static
<tux_> ola
<explosive> alberto_: try find -name "mania_drive.static"
<sachin_a>  /join #vim
<bdonnahue> hey everyone. im trying to run the follwoing command but i get a timeout
<bdonnahue> gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-key 62B4981F
<bdonnahue> can anyone help me?
<alberto_> explosive ./game/mania_drive.static
<bubbles> i am in deep deep deep hole
<bubbles> anyone can help?
<explosive> alberto_: ok, so it's there
<nicomachus> bubbles: not until you state the problem.
<bubbles> i have this called xfce
<aptGot> hello everyone, I try installing Xen VM, and I followed the community documentation, but 'sudo xl list' returned an error: 'cant find hypervisor information in sysfs!' I read that this was a common error, and tried the 'dpkg-divert--' command to fix it, but it didnt
<bubbles> and i don't know what happened but the minimize, maximize and close buttons don't appear only on windows
<alberto_> explosive Perhaps I should change permissions to the whole /game/ directory, shouldn't I?
<bubbles> what can i do?
<explosive> alberto_: type ls -ld game
<bdonnahue> can anyone help me with this keyserver issue.
<alberto_> explosive drwxrwxrwx 4 alberto alberto 4096 ago 17  2006 game
<trism> alberto_: are you on amd64? if so might be an i386 binary and you would need to install libc6:i386. you can check: file game/mania_drive.static
<icewalker> some my wifi on ubuntu 15.10 is missing the wpa/2.  how can i added wpa/2 to my wifi?
<bubbles> omg i found out that the buttons are there on windows
<alberto_> trism Yes, I'm on amd64
<bubbles> but they get hidden under the top panel
<bubbles> please help
<trism> alberto_: try: sudo apt-get install libc6:i386; assuming: file game/mania_drive.static; says something like ELF 32-Bit
<jheneffe> As instruções para encontrar sites relacionados com o ISIS
<jheneffe>     1. Obtenha Python em https://www.python.org/downloads/ a menos que você já tem (Mac faz)
<jheneffe>     2. Abra o Terminal (ou Prompt de Comando do Windows) e tipo (sem aspas) "python"
<jheneffe>     3. Agora, essa etapa requer um pouco de explicação. Vamos definir isso a limpo, vamos ...
<jheneffe>         Copie o conteúdo do link a seguir para o clipboard https://ghostbin.com/paste/oo4tb
<jheneffe>         O conteúdo dessa ligação estão alguns termos de busca que se relacionam com ISIS e seu conteúdo, o que lhe permite afinar os resultados para aqueles específicos
<jheneffe>         Cole as cordas para o terminal e pressione Enter
<abra0> ಠ_ಠ
<trism> alberto_: you might need more i386 libs too, after you install libc6:i386 you can run: ldd game/mania_drive.static; to see which ones
<bubbles> should i post ss?
<alberto_> trism game/mania_drive.static: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OnkelTem> Hi all. How to switch on/off a service (from cmdline)?
<OnkelTem> I mean not running at all at startup
<OnkelTem> I remember there were a sysv-rc-conf or something on debian
<OnkelTem> But is there an easier way?
<bubbles> OnkelTem, every desktop environment has own startup options
<trism> alberto_: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<bubbles> OnkelTem, in default gnome you can goto /usr/share/applications
<bubbles> and open startup applications
<OnkelTem> bubbles: I'm talking about services, not applications. I want to disable some services to save RAM
<alberto_> trism Thank you, now it's asking for libGLU.so.1
<OnkelTem> so I'm looking for a way to do it quickly
<enzino> !ciao
<bubbles> write a bash script
<enzino> !list
<ubottu> enzino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OnkelTem> bubbles: which would do what?
<bubbles> if service found kill it
<enzino> !ciao
<enzino> list!
<OnkelTem> I don't need to kill it, I need not to run it at startap
<enzino> !list
<ubottu> enzino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<trism> alberto_: libglu1-mesa:i386
<alberto_> trism sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa?
<alberto_> trism Ok, sorry
<trism> alberto_: yeah the :i386 one
<bubbles> here is my sample bash script for setting ionice on some processes http://paste.ubuntu.com/13332617/
<bubbles> you can edit it according to your need
<alberto_> trism Thank you very much
<alberto_> trism Only there's no sound in the game
<OnkelTem> bubbles: thanks, but yet again - what you are suggesting is completely not what I'm asking about
<bubbles> xfce is buggy :(
<OnkelTem> I want to disable/enable a service
<Horo_horo> Alberto: where are you?
<bubbles> OnkelTem, you said you wanted to save ram. you can save ram by killing the service o.O
<alberto_> horo_horo Spain, EU
<bubbles> not having a service started or having it started and then killing it is nearly same
<OnkelTem> bubbles: agrhhh.... why starting them?
<OnkelTem> bubbles: not the same, man :)
<explosive> OnkelTem: which ubuntu are you using and which service is it?
<OnkelTem> explosive: Ubuntu 14.04. Whatever - postgresql, mysql - anything
<OnkelTem> explosive: those which I run with service <service> start
<explosive> try update-rc.d -f mysql disable
<bubbles> OnkelTem, try this http://superuser.com/questions/339583/gui-tool-to-manage-services-in-ubuntu
<bubbles> i always come here to fix my problem but end up fixing someone elses problem >.<
<trism> alberto_: the faq says it uses openal so maybe you just need: libopenal1:i386
<sudhirkhanger> The official Ubuntu wiki recommends installing nvidia package (304 series) where as but AskUbuntu recommends nvidia-331. I am confused as in which one to use.
<OnkelTem> bubbles: it's not fair, you're just googling! :)
<alberto_> trism Thank you once again :)
<bubbles> OnkelTem, yep, you should have done that actually
<bubbles> OnkelTem, hardly took 5 secs but they said not to ask people to google
<DarkSky>  /part
<DarkSky> oh haha
<DarkSky> sorry :p
<NullThought> Is anyone here running a 4k monitor? I have an i7-4790k @ 4.4Ghz, 16GB DDR3 RAM, and a GTX 960, however my machine runs like a dog
<NullThought> I mean super slow
<OnkelTem> bubbles: well, true. But still it's what I was looking for. In my question there is "cmdline" mention :)
<OnkelTem> it's NOT
<NullThought> animations are slow, scrolling on any browser is super slow, applications in general run slow.
<NullThought> seems to only happen at 4k resolution, though
<OnkelTem> bubbles: but hold on, looks like on another channel I got some aid, will share the solition in minutes
<NullThought> CPU and GPU aren't pegged out either
<bubbles> OnkelTem, cmdline is 19th century, install bum you will stay in profit
<alberto_> trism open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such file or directory
<alberto_> Raydium: ERROR: Cannot open Sound System
<bubbles> OnkelTem, cant hang on, gotta go. cheers!
<OnkelTem> "cmdline is 19th century" - lol
<trism> alberto_: you could try editing the sh file and running game/mania_drive.static with padsp in front since we don't have /dev/dsp using pulseaudio
<alberto_> trism Puseaudio is always causing issues
<alberto_> Pulseaudio
<nicomachus> is there any way to do a speedtest from terminal?
<adrian_1908> isn't there a speedtest script written in python? I vaguely remember such a thing.
<reisio> wget -O - https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sivel/speedtest-cli/master/speedtest_cli.py | python
<alberto_> trism It didn't work
<nicomachus> nice reisio. danke.
<trism> alberto_: yeah it doesn't always, I'm out of ideas unfortunately
<alberto_> trism Thank you very much :)
<chinesesausage> good afternoon
<nicomachus> definitely tying that to an alias...
<chinesesausage> I am using xfce4, does anybody know about enabling the notification balloons fade in and fade out animations?
<chinesesausage> also, the notification balloons cannot change theme
<chinesesausage> any help would be appreciated :)
<Teoreon> Helo!
<Apteryx> Hi folks! Is it possible to configure two (concurrently active) network connections using NetworkManager? Or is this still a good old /etc/network/interfaces
<Apteryx> use case.
<nicomachus> apparently I don't know how to create an alias?
<Bilel_mk> hey
<nicomachus> reisio: I put that command into .bash_aliases after alias speedtest=, but then "speedtest" comes up as "command not found"
<Rallias> So... I'm trying to do an `apt-get update` but am getting a 'Hash Sum mismatch' error on security.ubuntu.com, what am I doing wrong?
<ille> Apteryx: u can use two active interface. but dont use only 1 gateway
<Rallias> Rather, what should I be doing.
<reisio> nicomachus: source ~/.bash_aliases ?
<nicomachus> no output
<compdoc> Rallias, sometimes repos are being updated and things dont work. you might wait, or you might run:    sudo apt-get clean
<Apteryx> ille: OK! I got confused by the GUI task bar reporting only the last connections made.
<Apteryx> last connection*
<Apteryx> I will look into configuring a 2nd gateway. Thanks.
<ille> Apteryx: paste your interfaces and i can look at them
<Apteryx> ille: Would the output of ifconfig be what you want to see?
<ille> Apteryx: yes
<Apteryx> ille: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13333119/
<nicomachus> reisio: odd. works now. Maybe needed some load time? idk
<Apteryx> The two interfaces of interest are: wlan1 and eth1
<ille> i can only see wlan1. is wlan2 up?
<reisio> nicomachus: might've needed a source
<Apteryx> ille: the other interface I want to use is eth1
<Apteryx> so a mix of ethernet and wlan
<ille> Apteryx: is two diffrent network or the same? i mean eth1 is connected with network cable and wlan1 is connected via wirelss
<Apteryx> ille: two different networks
<Apteryx> ethernet will be used only to communicate in point to point fashion with another device
<Apteryx> while wlan is my main internet enabled network
<ille> Apteryx: paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<Apteryx> ille: I think I managed to find a setting in NetworkManager that does the trick... In IPv4 settings, Route button, I checked the "Use this connection only for resources on its network".
<Apteryx> Now when I show my routes using the 'route' cmd, it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13333227/
<ille> you can allways put IP and subnet in networkmanager but not the gateway on eth1
<Apteryx> ille: OK. My /etc/network/interfaces contains just the defaults 2 lines of Ubuntu (NetworkManager is not modifying this it seems).
<Apteryx> I think I'm all set! I need to do a couple tests to see if it truly works! Thanks for your help, ille!
<ille> Apteryx: yes if u use networkmanager the interface not work. thata right. sorry my misstage. i dont a GUI guy
<ille> Apteryx: did u delete the gateway on eth1 and i work? or it was a route?
<Apteryx> ille: hehe, no problem! GUIs are often a PITA.
<ille> and it work*
<Apteryx> There is a gateway on eth1, but it is set to 169.254.2.11 which is itself.
<Apteryx> Maybe I don't need that. Just remembered this is how I used to set up point to point ethernet connections over IP.
<clayjar> Hello. I'm on 14.04.2 LTS and whenever I do apt-get update I keep getting W: Failed to fetch ... Hash Sum mismatch.  I've tried almost every solution found on StackOverflow w/o success. Please help.
<OerHeks> clayjar, change mirror and try again ?
<carotte> hi *
<clayjar> OerHeks, change to which mirror?  I changed it different countries and keep getting same errors.
<OerHeks> clayjar, oke, next step from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure >> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<clayjar> OerHeks, been there and done that.
<clayjar> OerHeks: but I'll go to that page again and give a better look, thanks.
<OerHeks> clayjar, pastebin the errors you get please
<clayjar> OerHeks: http://kopy.io/9pzQZ
<OerHeks> clayjar, no funny items to see there, us mirror should be oke, else try the 'main' mirror
<clayjar> %s/us\./main\./g  ??
<clayjar> sorry for the vim syntax. You mean just replace 'us' with 'main' ?
<clayjar> or is that w/o the country code as in "archive.canonical.com" ?
<OerHeks> yes, remove the us.  part
<OerHeks> or use the softwarecenter > sources gui
<clayjar> OerHeks: Thanks. Just CLI here, no GUIs.
<clayjar> OerHeks: just executed all those commands in the troubleshooting page. Here's the output: http://kopy.io/k5F1J
<nkd> how can I install plugin in vim?
<clayjar> nkd: there are few packages out there for this, but I use this: https://github.com/Shougo/neobundle.vim
<nkd> clayjar: how can I install plugin of vim form command line?
<OerHeks> clayjar, i have no clue :-(
<clayjar> Once that's installed, all you have to do is just add a line (e.g. NeoBundle 'mattn/calendar-vim') in your ~/.vimrc and rerun your vim.
<clayjar> OerHeks, it used to have a proxy (an institutional one).. and it must have installed something toxic.
<clayjar> This is why French revolution happened...
<OerHeks> clayjar, on this page is a one-liner to change your sources.list > http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release first answer
<OerHeks> oh proxy, that could be it.
<clayjar> OerHeks: I removed that some time ago though.
<OerHeks> clayjar, then again, you would not get ANY list with proxy ..
<Guest494> the command lshw -c video, shows that my intel G41 is using the driver i915, however, in the gentoo wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel (yes I'm using ubuntu but I don't see how this would change) it says it should be using i965
<clayjar> nkd: http://superuser.com/questions/404686/installing-plugins-in-vim
<Guest494> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13333643/ this is the log of the program
<Guest494> of the command, I mean
<nkd> can I connect to irc channel with windows?
<trollkarlen1> nkd: yes ofcourse
<clayjar> nkd: on Windows OS ??
<nkd> clayjar: yes.
<nkd> trollkarlen1: how?
<clayjar> nkd: have you heard of Google ?
<Guest494> this is the command of glxinfo showing my integrated gpu's model http://paste.ubuntu.com/13333664/
<trollkarlen1> nkd: use a windows IRC client..like pidgin
<nkd> clayjar: using it more than 2 dozen times a day.
<clayjar> nkd: flabbergasting.
<maxscam1> Hi, my computer is no longer showing the SSD in GParted. I am currently running on a live CD. ANy help?
<clayjar> maxscam1: is it connected via USB ?
<maxscam1> clayjar: no, it's internal
<clayjar> maxscam1: is it old ?
<TJ-> maxscam1: check 'dmesg' to see if the device, and its controller, is discovered by the kernel
<nasenmann> Hello, can somebody help me getting 2 graphic adapters to work at once?
<maxscam1> TJ- thanks
<maxscam1> clayjar: no its new
<nasenmann> I have 3 monitors on 2 graphic adapters, and they to not run
<clayjar> lspci to check if it's connected.
<TJ-> nasenmann: are the GPUs the same make?
<nasenmann> @TJ-: No, Its an ATI Radeon R7200 and a NVIDIA Geforce 6610 XL
<Vas> hey guys, trying to install printer software,  is anyone able to lend a hand?
<TJ-> nasenmann: you'll need to configure a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf for them. You'll need at least 2 X screens configuring, 1 per GPU
<maxscam1> TJ- how can i see in dmesg which devices are installed? I know the SSD is a 128GB Kingston. "dmesg "
<maxscam1> TJ - "dmesg | grep kingston" is empty though
<nasenmann> TJ-: Ok, I installed the nvidia xserver to get the Geforce 6610 to work. When I add a device to xorg.conf and reboot, the second device is deleted
<nasenmann> The file looks like before
<Guest73183> hi
<aurora_> I have a asus laptop F302L and volume buttons work but not to change the brightness of the screen. Any tips on how to fix it or link to where I can read more about it?
<Vas> Hey guys, i have an MG5240 printer. downloaded the software driver online(linux 32, even tho i have ubuntu, not sure if that would work) but unlike windows, i dont have a setup.exe. Can anyone help me figure this out?
<Vas> aurora - did u try pressing and holding the fn button ?
<explosive> aurora_: try adding acpi_backlight=vendor to the kernel parameters list after quiet splash
<explosive> in /etc/default/grub , then sudo update-grub
<Vas> lol, way out of my league here
<aurora_> explosive, thanks, ill try that
<explosive> np
<Vas> Hey guys, i have an MG5240 printer. downloaded the software driver online(linux 32, even tho i have ubuntu, not sure if that would work) but unlike windows, i dont have a setup.exe. Can anyone help me figure this out?
<explosive> Vas: did you download the .tar.gz file?
<aurora_> explosive, just to confirm that i got it right, the line should look like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<Vas> explosive: just tar, there is no .gz in the extension
<explosive> ok, cd to the extracted dir, then type ./configure
<explosive> aurora_: yup
<nkd> is there any free irc client for windows os?
<Pici> nkd: Yes, but ask ##windows, not #ubuntu
<badbodh> nkd, hexchat
<aurora_> explosive, reboot required? And i got this warning while doing the update-grub : Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<aurora_> is that anything i need to fix?
<ratchetmeche> hello
<anas> Hello everyone
<explosive> aurora_: no it's ok
<aurora_> sweet, big thanks
<aurora_> brb
<Guest23864> hey
<Vas> explosive:   ./configure is giving me a "No such file or directory" error
<Bashing-om> aurore_: "sudo update-grub' for the change to propogate ?
<explosive> Vas: is there a README?
<Vas> explosive: ok so i extracted the downloaded file which i hadnt done earlier, but i am getting 3 sub folders
<explosive> Vas: type ls -lR /path/to/extracted/dir
<explosive> Vas: paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<aurora_> back, dident work :(
<aurora_> but the screen is very bright and nothing happens when i change it in "brightness and lock" hehe
<Bashing-om> aurore_: Did you 'sudo update-grub' for the change in the config file to propogate ?
<Vas> explosive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13333858/
<explosive> aurora_: try adding \"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\"
<aurora_> Bashing-om, i did the update but not the propogate
<explosive> instead of acpi_backlight
<aurora_> explosive, ill try it now
<Pici> /36/36
<explosive> Vas: type tar xzvf /extracted/dir/cnijfilter-mg5200series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz
<aurora_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash  \"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\""  or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Windows 2012"
<explosive> first one
<aurora_> thankss
<aurora_> just so i know, when updating grub do i always need reboot?
<aurora_> im new to linux =)
<Vas> explosive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13333911/
<explosive> aurora_: yeah to see the effects
<aurora_> cool, thanks. brb
<explosive> Vas: cd to the new dir and type chmod +x install.sh
<explosive> then type ./install.sh
<Vas> explosive: what's the new directory?
<explosive> the new dir that was createtd after extracting the .deb.tar.gz
<aurora_> It works to change the brightness from brightness and lock, but not from buttons
<explosive> aurora_: you can try different 2015 .. 2014 etc
<aurora_> ah, cool
<parrot> greetings
<explosive> it was working to change from brightness and lock before?
<lotuspsychje> parrot: welcome, what can we do for you?
<aurora_> before the first change yes
<explosive> aurora_: ok
<aurora_> reboot
<parrot> I installed ubuntu mate 14.04 in a toshiba satellite l50d-b
<parrot> and i have problems
<lotuspsychje> parrot: what kind of problems
<parrot> first wifi switch doesn't close when i press the button
<BeefSec> what is a processor microcode (intel) driver?
<Vas> explosive: ok got it
<Vas> i think its installing
<Li> I am trying conky for the 1ts time .. sudo apt-get install conky conky-all .. but when I search for ~/conky I don't find anything!
<nicomachus> Li: try ~/.conky
<lotuspsychje> BeefSec: what are you trying to do?
<parrot> secondly the touchpad freezes
<Bashing-om> aurore_: ' sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows ' to identify the latest Windows version listed.
<parrot> and finaly and worst of all when I shutdown it restarts again:(
<nicomachus> Li: conky-manager is also a very useful GUI tool if you're new to conky.
<BeefSec> lotuspsychje,    Just looking at the additional drivers that are listed, just curious to what it is
<parrot> any help?
<BeefSec> or if I really need it
<Vas> explosive:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13333989/
<lotuspsychje> BeefSec: if ubuntu suggests it, surely safe to install driver
<Li> nicomachus: I'm sure that file doesn't exist on the system nor the CM
<Li> even though the installation process was completed successfully
<explosive> Vas: try sudo apt-get install libtiff4
<Li> moreover now I accidently delete some default entry from the statup application preferenes
<nicomachus> Li: what file? .conky should be in your home folder
<Li> I don even know what was it
<aurora_> back, i have tried from 2012 to 2015, dident fix it. any more suggestions?
<Li> nicomachus: but it's not there.
<nicomachus> Li: the .conky file won't show up until after conky has been run at least once.
<Vas> explosive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13334024/
<lotuspsychje> parrot: maybe the #ubuntu-mate guys might know if they are known issues?
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  Hi Lotus
<parrot> thanks
<lotuspsychje> parrot: did you try updating bios firmware to latest?
<explosive> !info libtiff4
<ubottu> Package libtiff4 does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> ioria: hello mate :p
<NKD> exit
<explosive> !search libtiff4
<ubottu> Found:
<Li> nicomachus: how to run it at least once?
<ioria> !info !info libtiff5
<ubottu> 'libtiff5' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<ioria> !info libtiff5
<ubottu> libtiff5 (source: tiff): Tag Image File Format (TIFF) library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-12.3ubuntu2 (wily), package size 150 kB, installed size 606 kB
<Li> no conky manager appears on the dash
<Li> find . -iname ".conky" -type f
<nicomachus> Li: conky manager has to be installed from a PPA: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:teejee2008/ppa
<Li> nothing at home
<explosive> !info libtiff4 | precise
<ubottu> precise: Package libtiff4 does not exist in wily
<explosive> !info libtiff4 precise
<ubottu> libtiff4 (source: tiff): Tag Image File Format (TIFF) library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.5-2ubuntu1.8 (precise), package size 139 kB, installed size 490 kB
<Li> nicomachus: it was avaiable on the software center and I've installed from there
<nicomachus> Li: Conky manager was?
<Li> apt-get install conky conky-all
<aurora_> may changing it to "acpi_osi=" help (with no "")?
<Li> nicomachus: I thought that is manager ... isn't it?
<OerHeks> conky-manager is a private project, https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<explosive> Vas: you need to install libtiff4 somehow, it looks like it's not available for trusty anymore
<OerHeks> http://www.itworld.com/article/2696428/install-conky-manager-2-1-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<Vas> explosive: any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> aurora_: you need to add it with escaped quotes to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="...\"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\"" .. where 2013 is a result from the sudo strings command .
<explosive> download the .deb and manually install it Vas
<nicomachus> no, conky-manager is a separate project that just gives a GUI and helps you install themes, Li. It's really handy.
<ioria> there is only the -dev package for trusty
<ioria> !info libtiff4-dev trusty
<ubottu> libtiff4-dev (source: tiff): Tag Image File Format library (TIFF), transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-7ubuntu0.3 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 102 kB
<Horo_horo> I've problem with java on ubuntu
<Vas> explosive: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libtiff4 ?
<livingroom> guys the #samba channel is dead does anyone here know anything about samba i'm having a devil of a time
<lotuspsychje> !java | Horo_horo
<ubottu> Horo_horo: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<OerHeks> livingroom, ask your question and find out ?
<OerHeks> or come back tomorrow
<akik> aurora_: on an acer laptop, i needed to use acpi_osi=Linux your mileage may vary
<nicomachus> Li: this is what Conky Manager looks like: https://imgur.com/iXD9DQN
<OerHeks> nicomachus, i think Li is reading my post about conkymanager + url
<Vas> explosive: found this http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libtiff4-dev
<nicomachus> ah ok, OerHeks
<Vas> would this one work?
<OerHeks> nice tool indeed
<livingroom> i am following the samba wiki howto, and it says to test DNS by running this command: $ host -t SRV _ldap._tcp.mydomain - when i run that command, i get "host _ldap._tcp.mydomain not foudn: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<explosive> Vas: you need the libtiff4 package
<aurora_> Bashing-om, the line i had was: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash \"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\""    (i dident understand that last part with result from sudo srings command)
<explosive> Vas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libtiff4
<aurora_> akik, thanks for the tip
<Li> this is what I deleted !!! GPG Password Agent
<Bashing-om> aurora_: My XX:50 entry refers . Did you get it ?
<aurora_> sorry, no. im guessing its some reference to coding of some sort. I read C/C++ in the 90's lol
<Bashing-om> aurora_: 13:50 < Bashing-om> aurore_: ' sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows ' to identify the latest Windows version listed.
<aurora_> aha!
<Vas> explosive: thanks for the help man, gonna rest my case
<aurora_> result is 2009, 2012, 2013. So i try to change it to 2013 again and reboot?
<aurora_> got this error in terminal while gedit: (gedit:2888): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Bashing-om> aurora_: Worth a shot . remember to 'sudo update-grub' after the file is saved .
<aurora_> Bashing-om, thanks =) i almost forgot it hehe
<aurora_> reboot, brb
<Bashing-om> aurora_: Been there, not done that ;)
<aurora_> Bashing-om, back. dident work
<livingroom> i am following the samba wiki howto, and it says to test DNS by running this command: $ host -t SRV _ldap._tcp.mydomain - when i run that command, i get "host _ldap._tcp.mydomain not foudn: 3(NXDOMAIN)" - any idea what i should do
<Bashing-om> aurora_: Bummer. sorry, end of my experience . Perhaps others here can offer advise .
<akik> livingroom: you don't have a srv record for _ldap._tcp.mydomain in your dns server. not sure if that's documented in the howto you're reading
<aurora_> Bashing-om, big thanks for your effort. Much appreciated =)
<alberto_> Hello everyone!
<alberto_> :)
<alberto_> How are you all?
<Bashing-om> aurora_: :( No cookies for /me .
<akik> aurora_: can you test with acpi_osi=Linux ?
<alberto_> I have purged some PPAs with ppa-purge, but there are still some files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
 * aurora_ hands over a cookie to Bashing-om
<aurora_> akik, about to do that now =)
<alberto_> Should I delete them too?
<akik> it was quite strange that from ubuntu version to the next, i needed those parameters. maybe there was no bug report created
<akik> i mean for the lcd backlight
<k1l_> alberto_: depends on what files there are
<k1l_> alberto_: can you show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin?
<alberto_> k1l_ http://pastebin.com/x36SaaGx
<aurora_> back
<k1l_> alberto_: there is still this PPA
<aurora_> akik, sorry, dident work
<akik> aurora_: you mentioned that you're using volume buttons for brightness? is this what works in windows?
<aurora_> ah, no, the volume buttons work to change volume. its a FN+F10 and F11. but brightness buttons dont work, FN+F5 F6
<alberto_> k1l_ I did "sudo ppa-purge ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12"
<sdegutis> Is it standard procedure to log stuff by just "echo foo >> /var/log/myapp/whatever.log" ?
<alberto_> k1l_ And the output was "PPA purged successfully"
<sdegutis> Also: Will the system automatically rotate that file when it gets too full, so that there will be whatever.log.1 and whatever.log will become empty?
<aurora_> Should the brighness + and - be in Keyboard > Shortcuts ? Volume buttons are there
<k1l_> alberto_: what is "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xubuntu-dev-xfce-4_12-trusty.list"?
<alberto_> k1l_ http://pastebin.com/MzML7dK3
<bray90820> How good is apples magic mouse support in ubuntu
<OerHeks> bray90820, works oootb here, multi finger etc ( 14.04-15.04-15.10)
<crunch-choco> guys, does linux do well with power management (laptop)? few years ago it was not good, but i dont know what it become today
<baizon> crunch-choco: its good :)
<k1l_> alberto_: i thought it would remove that file too
<alberto_> k1l_ Me too
<crunch-choco> baizon, do i need to do any special tweaks?
<crunch-choco> or is it good out of the box
<baizon> crunch-choco: its good out of the box
<MonkeyDust> crunch-choco  ubuntu linux is very good
<baizon> crunch-choco: else u can use a lightweight DE, so it need less cpu
<MonkeyDust> crunch-choco  http://www.noobslab.com/2013/07/how-to-improve-laptop-power-management.html
<crunch-choco> any lightweight DE you would recommend? :D
<ioria> alberto_, what command did you use  to purge ?
<crunch-choco> MonkeyDust, oh thanks!
<bray90820> OerHeks: I have never had luck with it auto connecting and it also has really bad battery management aka it says it's dead when it's not and disconnects so I need to manually reconnect it
<bray90820> have you seen any of those things?
<bray90820> oh and the scrolling is way to fast
<alberto_> ioria " sudo ppa-purge ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12"
<MonkeyDust> crunch-choco  you wouldnt ask a vendor's opinion about his own product, would you
<crunch-choco> MonkeyDust, not his own product, ubuntu is not lightweight at all to me hehe :D
<ioria> alberto_ and you are on trusty ?
<alberto__> Hello, I'm back, I got disconnected
<k1l_> alberto__: are you on trusty?
<alberto__> k1l_ Yes,
<ganymede_> crunch-choco, Lubuntu (lxde) is the lightest major DE in terms of memory and disk space. You have to decide for yourself if it's any good.
<ioria> alberto_  sudo ppa-purge ppa:xubuntu-dev/extras  ?
<alberto__> ioria I didn't try that
<ioria> alberto_  you don't need it if you didn't sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/extras
<alberto__> ioria So...Shall I purge that PPA?
<ioria> alberto_  do you have it ? it'a complementary ppa for xfce
<alberto__> ioria I do have it
<ioria> weird
<ioria> alberto_  try to remove it too
<alberto__> ioria Actually, I did "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12"
<alberto__> ioria And it added "ppa:xubuntu-dev/extras" as well
<ioria> alberto_  try to remove it
<Dewin> I'm periodically getting dmesg spam from various kernel filesystem drivers about failing to mount a particular partition, which is not listed in /etc/fstab nor is it the correct fs type for those filesystems.  I suspect something is trying to autodetect settings, any idea where I'd poke around to change that?
<Dewin> grub-install triggers it, but it's not the only thing that does.
<alberto__> ioria http://pastebin.com/4bTy0Dxd
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<k1l_> alberto__: remove the # in that file in sources.list.d and run ppa-purge again.
<sdegutis> Does `logrotate` watch for writes to the `/var/log` directory, in order to make sure no logs surpass their maximum file size? If not, how does it know?
<alberto__> k1l_ Ok
<MonsieurBon> Whenever I unlock my laptop I have to enter the password to unlock the mobile broadband device because "system policy prevents automatic unlock of the device". Can I change this policy somehow? It's a bit annoying if I have to unlock the device whenever I quickly go to standby....
<alberto__> I thought removing a ppa was an easier task
<alberto__> I thought all you had to do was going to Software Centre and delete it from there...
<nicomachus> alberto__: it is, usually. Go to "additional software sources" in the System Settings GUI, select it, click "remove"
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Okay, so moving away from the "nouveau" driver to the "nvidia" driver did NOT fix tearing in videos and while scrolling fast. What would be the next logical step?
<k1l_> alberto__: that just deletes the repo, but not the packages that were installed.
<alberto__> k1l_ I did what you told me to do, but the file is still there (/etc/apt/sources.list.d)
<k1l_> alberto__: removed the # in front of the lines? so now please run ppa-purge on that ppa again
<alberto__> k1l_ PPA purged successfully
<Furai> Did ubuntu just roll out upgrade for nvidia drivers?
<alberto__> k1l_ By the way, I added the repo, but I never installed xfce 4.12
<maxscam1> My SSD with Ubuntu installed disappeared. Is it worth trying to find it or should i return the computer?
<Furai> Seriously? I've been fighting with the custom upgrade of drivers which I started like 3h ago. And then it turns out that I could just update the system. Wow.
<Furai> At some point I wasn't able to start X.
 * Furai vents his frustration.
<Furai> Sorry guys.
<MonkeyDust> Furai  nvidia doesnt like linux, blame nvidia
<Furai> Anyway, next time there's update I'll know how to install it manually so I won't be stuck on some obsolete version for a year or so.
<birdjesus> is  there anyw way to make globam menu for gnome 3 like unity have?
<skweek> I think my internal network card is failing, earlier there wasn't a wireless connection showing up in the network connection, can anyone tell me where on ubuntu wireless network configuration is handled?
<VictoriaXOXO> (Asking again. Waited some time.) Q: Okay, so moving away from the "nouveau" driver to the "nvidia" driver did NOT fix tearing in videos and while scrolling fast. What would be the next logical step?
<alberto__> In Ubuntu Software Centre, in Software Sources / Other Software there are two entries "Stand-alone" Provided by external software developers
<alberto__> When I edit them: URI: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<alberto__> Should I delete those entries?
<maxscam1> My SSD with Ubuntu installed disappeared. Is it worth trying to find it or should i return the computer?
<nicomachus> maxscam1: what do you mean "disappeared"?
<ille> maxscam1: may your ssd is broken. can i think is a samsung ssd?
<nirux> define disappeared.
<maxscam1> nichomachus: I can see it in the BIOS SATA devices list. It had a Grub bootloader which was working fine until GRUB stopped showing up. Now I look at the computer's partitions and I can't see the SSD at all. Think I may have messed up the compatibility when I updated my linux kernel?
<nicomachus> Is it mounted?
<maxscam1> nicomachus: no. I am on a Live DVD and I open gparted and see only the HDD not the SSD
<wopi> Hi, on a fresh Ubuntu 14.04 with Postfix, I have no logfiles, can somebody help to debug ?
<maxscam1> ille: maybe/ It is kingston. It is a new computer though.
<nicomachus> VictoriaXOXO: you may find this helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235382
<guntbert> wopi: genreally you should state the concrete problem, if anybody can help they will
<guntbert> *generally
<VictoriaXOXO> nicomachus: Give me a minute to read.
<wopi> guntbert: I expected to have my logs in /var/log/mail/... but there are not there, so I searched, and didn't found any mail related logs
<VictoriaXOXO> nicomachus: Of course he/she doesn't tell me how to do the last step. "Save your configuration and restart the X-server."
<VictoriaXOXO> I don't even know what "X-server" is. :/
<Mati89> Hi! I have Nvidia Prime specific question. Is there any workaround to stop tearing in Unity desktop while using nvidia GPU ? tearing doesn't occur while using integrated chip.
<Mati89> VSync is enabled in nvidia settings
<preseeder> I am trying to preseed a mini iso with 15.10 downloaded from here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD . This is my preseed file -> http://hastebin.com/jukiyelanu.hs and these are the forms of txt.cfg i have tried -> http://hastebin.com/haquzuzuru.mel So far the mini iso will not use the preseed file for some reason.Does anyone have an idea why? is it not supported with mini iso's?
<Pici> wopi: they're just in /var/log/mail.log
<guntbert> wopi: postfix has it's log as /var/log/mail.log and /var/log/mail.err
<nicomachus> VictoriaXOXO: if you're using regular Ubuntu, then restarting the X-server is simply `sudo restart lightdm`
<wopi> guntbert: yes, that was what I expected, simple apt-get install postfix, then service postfix start, no modifications at all, and they are not there
<VictoriaXOXO> nicomachus: Can I send you a pm?
<nicomachus> VictoriaXOXO: not recommended. I'm not an expert, and it's better to chat in the channel so other's can correct me when I am (inevitably) wrong.
<guntbert> wopi: no, *not* in /var/log/mail/, but in /var/log/
<VictoriaXOXO> nicomachus: Oh. :(
<nicomachus> you can fix it, have faith. :)
<nicomachus> half the fun is in figuring out how.
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, what do you mean with "tearing in videos and while scrolling fast" ?
<wopi> guntbert: they are nowhere in the /var/log tree
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: are you using hybrid-gpu or just single nvidia card?
<VictoriaXOXO> nicomachus: Stuck on first step. -- http://fpaste.org/292069/81978144/
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: You know that horizontal line that disrupts the video?
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: And scrolling fast up and down in Firefox.
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: Single NVIDIA card.
<OerHeks> scrolling/moving a window that is playing video in a browser or mediaplayer can give some effects, sounds plausible.
<guntbert> wopi: does this help?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/394724/where-are-the-postfix-log-files
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: I don't even have to move it. Fullscreen VLC movie tears badly. :(
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: I've got a tearing fix, but that was KDE4 specific, I don't know if it applies for Ubuntu's desktop environment. You can try it out. Must find it, sec
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: This can't be good? http://fpaste.org/292069/81978144/
<wopi> guntbert: nope, I read related StackOverflow and AskUbuntu questions
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: I'll bookmark it. Thanks.
<wopi> guntbert: I know how to move in the cli and examine files, but I'm new to postfix and Ubuntu (I use debian on daily basis)
<VictoriaXOXO> nicomachus: OerHeks: What on earth is going on here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13334953/
<guntbert> wopi: sorry to be not able to help - bedtime
<nicomachus> i'll defer to OerHeks.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: dont use sudo on gui programs
<wopi> guntbert: thx
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Okay, I won't. But is that why I see those errors? :/
<alberto__> I have the following entry in Ubuntu Software Centre:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12/ubuntu
<anon> Hi guys
<alberto__> How can I remove it from terminal?
<alberto__> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12?
<Guest20178> can anybody explain me why we as admin on own system everytime need to verify the pwd
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: is it the right driver for your card? is it from the ubuntu repo installed?
<shamis> verify the password when? each time you install something?
<MonkeyDust> Guest20178  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<Guest20178> yes
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: It's from the additional drivers list. I just chose the one with the highest number.
<Guest20178> instal or change
<Guest20178> im new to linux btw
<k1l_> Guest20178: yes, you need to give the password when using sudo.
<Guest20178> but i love it and have respect for it
<shamis> it's for safety of the system. to make sure nothing is installed or changed on the system that should be on there
<MonkeyDust> Guest20178  it's normal
<shamis> shouldn't*
<Guest20178> that i know
<Dewin> Guest20178: Security best practice says to run as an unprivileged user account unless you're doing something that actually requires privileges.  'sudo' on Linux (and its graphical equivalents) and UAC on Windows are mechanisms for implementing that.
<Guest20178> but i mean 100 times a day
<Guest20178> is little too much
<Guest20178> since im new im curious and exploring everything
<MonkeyDust> Guest20178  yes, everytime you change something to the system
<shamis> depends on how often you are installing something or changing the system
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: does your desktop work?
<harduim> You can always su root
<harduim> or sudo bash
<k1l_> harduim: no
<Pici> please no
<harduim> =D
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Yes, everything works, but I can't live with the tearing in videos and while scrolling fast in my browser.
<harduim> Yes you can, but you should not
<Pici> Use sudo -i (or -s read the manpage) if you really need an interactive session.
<Guest20178> maybe it depends on that i mess the system up ? because of my on knowledge
<k1l_> harduim: that is bad advice. so please dont do that here on purpose to show that you are a "linux guru".
<harduim> never release the kraken
<shamis> it's all personal opinion I guess. I'd rather enter my pass 100 times a day for 100 different changes rather than not know what my system is doing to itself or what something else is doing to my system.
<Guest20178> you never know what you can thrust these days
<Guest20178> try that
<shamis> ^
<harduim> <k1l_> By all means, thats not what I intended to
<Guest20178> true
<Guest20178> me too
<Guest20178> but then i need a more easy pwd
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, i just run updates, theer is a new nvidia driver available ..
<shamis> you'll get used to it.
<Seven_Six_Two> if you're doing repeated commands with sudo, your authorization will be valid for a while too. so 100 times a day is unlikely
<Guest20178> nvidia suck
<Guest20178> sorry
<alberto__> How can I find out the name of a repository I have installed?
<Guest20178> nothing personal but you know why
<alberto__> From terminal
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Why do people start to help me and then just leave me when I answer them? :/
<VictoriaXOXO> Yes, I'm a noob. Noobs can't get help?
<alberto__> VictoriaXOXO What do you need to know?
<OerHeks> Guest20178, please leave those unprofessional comments, thanks, see !guidelines
<Guest20178> you cant instal a repo
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: If VSync is turned on in nvidia settings and you still got tearing, try adding this line at the end of /etc/profile: export __GL_YIELD="USLEEP"
<Seven_Six_Two> alberto_, I don't know if there's an official way, but you can look at the file  /etc/apt/sources.list
<harduim> <VictoriaXOXO> Some times google is your best friend... But tell me what do you need?
<VictoriaXOXO> alberto__: I want to get rid of the screen tearing while watching videos and scrolling up and down in Firefox.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: what card is it? what ubuntu exactly?
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, still don't have a clue what driver you use, i guess the open driver?
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: I will try, soon.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 and Ubuntu 14.04.
<VictoriaXOXO> 15.04.
<VictoriaXOXO> XD
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: restart X afterwards (or reboot)
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: No, I moved away from the open driver, because I thought it would fix it.
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: I'll reboot once I try.
<Guest20178> my system crash after the originel driver from my videocard
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Sorry about the confusion. Card is correct, but it's 14.04 LTS.
<Guest20178> but fair enough, ubunto almost perfect
<VictoriaXOXO> The bottom line is: I love my Ubuntu machine, but I refuse to live with screen tearing. Everything else I can solve.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" in a pastebin please
<alberto__> Seven_Six_Two That worked, I deleted the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and now they're gone in Ubuntu Software Centre as well. Thank you.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Uno momento.
<Guest20178> anybody need sources ?
<Guest20178> i got some :D:D
<Guest20178> only thing i need to know is how to make a Cydia :D
<Guest20178> for example
<harduim> <VictoriaXOXO> Take a loot at this, maybe that can help "http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/10/como-remover-o-screen-tearing-no-ubuntu.html"
<MonkeyDust> what's a cydia?
<Guest20178> just kidding, all confusing
<harduim> Its in portuguese BTW
<Bernzel> Is cleaning a partition the same as formating a harddrive and deleting all data?
<nirux> cydia is the software center for jailbrocken iOS devices.
<harduim> <Bernzel> Yes it is
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13335087/
<Bernzel> fuck
<Pici> Guest20178: Do you actually have an Ubuntu support question?
<Pici> Bernzel: please mind your language here.
<Guest20178> who ?
<Guest20178> yes
<Guest20178> and i had a nickname too
<Bernzel> Pici sorry. I just removed 4 years of research...
<harduim> <Bernzel> What happened?
<Guest20178> indeed what happend
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: seems like you got a driver version missmatch there
<Bernzel> harduim I removed 2tb of research data
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Oh? :o
<Pici> Bernzel: Depending what you have done, there might be ways to recover.
<Dewin> a) Don't panic, you might be able to recover depending on what else you did, b) You should have backups if it's important.
<harduim> <Bernzel> WOW, have you tried anything to recover?
<longerstaff13> cheapie?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: ah no, the nvidia-346-updates links to the nvidia-352-updates. so thats ok.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: so did you just install it?
<ToeSnacks> is there a way to show what true packages a virtual package will install with apt?
<harduim> <Bernzel> Just dont do anything with the drive right now maybe its recoverable
<cheapie> longerstaff13: I see you're here. Go ahead and ask your question now, and hopefully somebody can help.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I chose the driver with the highest number and then hit "Apply changes..." or whatever it is called.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: And rebooted.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: make a reboot to get all the new driver loaded correctly.
<Bernzel> harduim , okey.. I'm terrified
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Reboot AGAIN?
<Acerio> Afternoon.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: no
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: so what is the issue now?
<harduim> <Bernzel> Calm down, what exactly happend ?
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: did export __GL_YIELD="USLEEP" fix your issue?
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Bad tearing in videos and while scrolling up and down fast in Firefox.
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: I haven't tried that, yet.
<VictoriaXOXO> But will, soon.
<anon__> there
<anon__> but i dont believe my original nick is used....
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: the other possible solution is to enable TripleBuffer, put it inside x.org conf. Fixed my tearing issues as well on various linux dists.
<anon__> how can i be bleu
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: Yes, I will sure try that one.
<anon__> i cant register yet
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, follow k1l_ advise first, reinstal the nvidia driver properly.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: try to logout again and back in
<Bernzel> hardium , I was going to reinstall windows and followed this guide http://www.disk-partition.com/articles/selected-disk-is-gpt-partition-style.html becuase there was no partition I could install windows on. And it appeared that the drive containing all the valuable data was partition as 0, same as the system drive I was going to clean. So I cleaned both since they both were marked as 0
<longerstaff13> : it may be a faulty hard disk or USB drive
<k1l_> maybe it needs to use your just set xorg.conf
<Dewin> Bernzel: What exactly were you doing when you selected drives to "clean"?
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: I am following his advice, but I haven't seen him telling me to reinstall.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Be right back then.
<Dewin> Was it the 'diskpart clean' bit?
<harduim> <Bernzel> Could you please join #ubuntu-mate channel? Here its a little chaotic
<Bernzel> hardium , im in
<longerstaff13> my computer says that there is an error while copying files to my hard disk
<Acerio> longerstaff13: Copy the error? Your HDD just might be old, or has failed.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Uh-oh. This is bad. Extremely low resolution now!
<Acerio> longerstaff13: If that is the case, get another HDD and possibly use RAID in case it happens again.
<longerstaff13> ok :)
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I will give you 37 imaginary cookies and coffee if you help me through this. Please don't leave me now.
<OerHeks> longerstaff13, pastebin the errors, and have a look, before you buy a new hdd
<Acerio> OerHeks: Just said that :P
<alberto__> What other files, apart from sources.list are there in /etc/apt?
<longerstaff13> all the files on the setup
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: can you open the nvidia-settings program?
<alberto__> I think I accidentally deleted them :(
<dnl> hi all
<Acerio> Hello dnl.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: From terminal and without sudo?
<dnl> i'm having problems with my wifi.. sometime work sometimes stops working
<tummi> hi@all
<dnl> any suggestions??
<Acerio> dnl: Can you ping google?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: from programs
<kylebalkissoon> is there a reason xorg should be using 7gb of ram?
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I just did. The entire left list is almost empty now. :(
<dnl> Acerio,  it scans the wifi netowks.. but dont connect
<Acerio> kylebalkissoon: Use something else then? Perhaps Nvidia drivers, if you use a Nvidia card.
<dnl> sometimes works... but sometimes stop working
<Acerio> dnl: Perhaps, you don't have a WiFi driver installed!
<dnl> Acerio, hum.. it's stange because why sometimes works??
<Acerio> dnl: Type "ls /sys/class/net", and look up documentation on the card it says you have.
<OerHeks> kylebalkissoon, xorg.log ? if so, there is a big error going on
<Acerio> That might be a Arch dir, but I am pretty sure it works for Ubuntu as well.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: hmmm.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Did I just trash my PC? :(
<kylebalkissoon> thanks OerHeks i'm gonna look into it
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: i am not a video guy. but try removing that xorg.conf again and try a reboot. need to sort out if that is the issue
<feefrench> I'm tire of USA president spreading terrorist to my country france
<mircx1> Hi i, You Are In My Friends List (ArthasScript)
<mircx1> Info Line For i, NOTSET (ArthasScript)
<Acerio> feefrench: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: And there's just one xorg.conf file and in one location?
<kylebalkissoon> OerHeks, is there something I should looking for?
<waressearcher2> is ubuntu vulnerable to blind icmp-reset attack ?
<OerHeks> kylebalkissoon, use tail to see the end of the log, that could be enough to find out
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: try a "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<kylebalkissoon> OerHeks, yeah, I found an EQ overflowing
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Okay. One moment, please.
<Sewerrat> how the hell do i remove ubuntu??
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: No errors. I guess it worked?
<ubuntu673> @sewerrat, install another operating system
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: reboot
<nicomachus> !language | Sewerrat
<ubottu> Sewerrat: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Okay. Be right back!
<MonkeyDust> Sewerrat  use your installation device (dvd, usb), run gparted, delete ubuntu partition
<Sewerrat> Monkeydust, i did that but it wont recognize any usb
<MonkeyDust> Sewerrat  "it"?
<anon_> you will recognize me
<anon_> if you think back
<Sewerrat> the pc
<anon_> even then i would't register
<anon_> because you never know what is save
<anon_> even this
<anon_> and i want a bleu name :)
<ubuntu673> Sewerrat, copy all files to another hard disk and format the hard disk with ubuntu
<anon_> beter copy it to a external disk
<anon_> then you got it with you all the time
<Mati89> So, back to my nvidia prime tearing issue. Any workarounds for tearing in desktop while using nvidia gpu?
<k1l_> waressearcher2: is there a cve for that?
<ubuntu673> an external disk is a hard disk too, <anon>
<Mati89> the same applies 3D applications, tearing regardless of settings
<anon_> i dont know nothing about linux sorry
<anon_> im just learning
<Sewerrat> harddrives are wiped already with gparted , i only get reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Okay, the resolution is back to normal (thank k1l_ for that), but the tearing is still present.
<k1l_> anon_: name coloring of your client is random.
<anon_> yeah
<anon_> i had the same problem
<anon_> you guys like information right ? :P
<anon_> enjoy :D
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: no open nvidia-settings from programs search
<ubuntu673> Sewerrat, reboot and select proper boot device like the message says
<mikeliss> Anybody have any ideas why the PPA of Firefox's Nightly builds doesn't update my installation? The PPA is at version 45a1 and my system is still at 44a1.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Done. The left list is populated again.
<k1l_> Sewerrat: just install a new OS you like. done
<pedro_> Wps
<ubuntu673> Sewerrat, what install device do you use, a dvd, a cd or an usb stick?
<Sewerrat> Usb stick!
<edoderoo> ls ... what is the trick to make a shorter access to a folder, now I have /owncloud/users/xslist/sourcecode/python/projects/filelist and would like to access that with just /shortcut
<anon_> ow damn, my mistake :P
<ubuntu673> try a dvd if you have a dvd player in your computer
<alberto__> Why do I get this output when I type "sudo apt-get update"?
<alberto__> http://pastebin.com/HdUnh26h
<k1l_> alberto__: no new updates on that servers
<ubuntu673> alberto, because you use a Spanish version of ubuntu
<Mati89> edoderoo: create softlink maybe?
<anon_> tt
<joseph_> hello world... anybody using zorin?
<Double> im from out space
<joseph_> really? what planet?
<alberto__> ubuntu673 Yes, but why does it say "Ignoring" or "Ignored"?
<ubuntu673> who says outer space contains planets?
<Spec-Chum> there is no zorin, only zuul
<Li> im from alt
<k1l_> !ot | Double
<ubottu> Double: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: What am I looking for in there? If you told me, I missed it.
<k1l_> joseph_: see the zorin channels for help on that
<ubuntu673> alberto, I don't have a clue
<joseph_> send me the link to join it,
<joseph_> please
<edoderoo> splendid, Mati89
<k1l_> joseph_: #zorinos
<preseeder> I am trying to preseed a mini iso with 15.10 downloaded from here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD . This is my preseed file -> http://hastebin.com/jukiyelanu.hs and these are the forms of txt.cfg i have tried -> http://hastebin.com/haquzuzuru.mel So far the mini iso will not use the preseed file for some reason.Does anyone have an idea why? is it not supported with mini iso's?
<ubuntu673> what is your question about zorin, joseph?
<alberto__> Could you please tell me how many files there are in your /etc/apt directory?
<ubuntu673> alberto, who?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: try to set it like you want regarding . then save the configuration
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Hmm. Okay.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: *regarding resolution etc.
<alberto__> Any of you. I think I accidentally deleted files in that directory and I don't know which ones.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Give me a minute. :)
<alberto__> I've got three files and four directories.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Okay, so I manually set 1920x1080@60 and saved it. New and fresh xorg.conf appeared in the /etc/X11 folder.
<ubuntu673> @alberto, I can't help you
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: ok. try relogin
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Be right back.
<VictoriaXOXO> (Logging)
<NightKhaos> I'm getting a hash some mismatch when updating from security.ubuntu.com?
<k1l_> NightKhaos: just wait some time to let the server get in sync again
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Done. What would the next step be if the tearing is still present? (It is.)
<NightKhaos> k1l_: Ahh, yep. Just tried again. It's synced now.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: dont know. please show the result of: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: you can try adding following in x.org conf:  Option "TripleBuffer" "True" if not present under device section
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13335489/
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: Wait. Is it xorg.conf or x.org.conf? :/
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: hmm. ok, so the nvidia driver is in use. maybe some nvidia guys knows more about that card and issues
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Oh, no. If YOU don't know, then... Guuuulp.
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: xorg.conf - you should have all nvidia related settings there
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: Did you find what you were looking for?
<ubuntu673> good luck, Victoria
<VictoriaXOXO> ubuntu673: Thanks. I need it.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Mati89: Can I just add lines to that xorg.conf file while it's "in use" or do I have to stop things first?
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: you can add that line in use
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: When is it applied? After reboot?
<ubuntu673> maybe a restart is needed after saving the file with the extra lines
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: it should be inserted inside Section "Device" before Section end.
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: yes.
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: Yes, I'm looking at a guide that is telling me the same thing, with his example file.
<VictoriaXOXO> I hate having to reboot all the time when my encryption passphrase is like 78 long. :P
<ubuntu673> you need to save the file after adding the extra lines and reboot, Victoria
<VictoriaXOXO> I will do that.
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: this might do the trick :) let's hope so
<ubuntu673> maybe it is possible to copy the encrypted passphrae of 78 character, Victoria
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: I'll go nuts of happiness if it fixes the tearing.
<VictoriaXOXO> ubuntu673: What do you mean?
<ubuntu673> Victoria, maybe you can serve some candy
<ubuntu673> like copy the passphrase and paste it in the password window
<VictoriaXOXO> ubuntu673: Copy it from where? :|
<VictoriaXOXO> And there's no window or dialog box. I remove the stupid "quiet splash" line.
<VictoriaXOXO> removed*
<linuxey> Fairly simple question... to cleanly update my 14.04.2 OS to the latest supported packages.... would i just add in the latest 14.04.3 repo to souces and dist-upgrade against that? Or is there a "better" updates repo?
<ubuntu673> good luck with typing your encrypted pass phrase of 78 characters, Victoria
<VictoriaXOXO> XD
<k1l_> linuxey: on ubuntu you dont fiddle with the repos
<linuxey> I have to fiddle
<k1l_> linuxey: just run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" that will bring you on the latest state of all packages
<linuxey> I am supporting offline deployments with local mirrors
<linuxey> I dont need commands as much as I do the proper source repo
<k1l_> linuxey: 14.04.2 is just a point release. its like the servicepacks on windows. there is no 14.04.2 repo.
<k1l_> linuxey: there is no extra repo. its all the same repo.
<Li> for some unknown reason! skype on my ubuntu showing numbers in hindi digits!!!
<Li> how to change that to normal numbers just like the rest of the system apps
<ubuntu673> Li, change the language and numbers style and fonts
<Li> ubuntu673: where is that?
<ubuntu673> Victoria, does it work?
<linuxey> k1l: No.. there is - I have the DVD rip / install repo, then additional packages from trusty/main installed. So I can see - maybe just the trusty main, universe, blah is the latest updates for 14.04.x
<VictoriaXOXO> ubuntu673: Does what work?
<ubuntu673> does your computer work the way you want and is your screen okay?
<VictoriaXOXO> Everything is just fine except for the tearing.
<howlymowly> hi everyone .... short question:  I have installed ubuntu without any problems alongside windows10. both systems are working as intendet..  only grub is not boot ed automatically I can only get into the installed ubuntu when I do "sudo efibootmgr -n 0003 "   to make the uefi automatically start my ubuntu partition on next boot  but as soon as I reboot this setting is deleted and I have to do all of this again
<ubuntu673> so you didn't manage to fix the tearing yet
<VictoriaXOXO> ubuntu673: Not yet.
<k1l_> linuxey: there is just one 14.04 repo. and the 14.04.2 or 14.04.3 are just including the state for the time when the 14.04.2 was released. so you dont have to udpate 2GB of data after the install
<howlymowly> how do I automatically make it boot into grub?
<k1l_> linuxey: so, update your local mirror with the latest state of trusty and its got the 14.04.3 state. (plus the updates from the 14.,04.3 release untill now)
<linuxey> i got it. thanks
<anon_> wat heb ik je gezegd
<linuxey> So what I will have to do is track the updates I use and download them to the local repo
<anon_> Verander men naam terug of ik doe het zelf en vragen ze weer indendificatie
<anon_> so
<anon_> info if free
<k1l_> !be | anon_
<linuxey> My master repo has internet access
<ubuntu673> wat is er met je naam, anon?
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: Did triple buffering and "profile" workaround worked out?
<anon_> Verkeerd geschreven
<k1l_> anon_: ubuntu673 #ubuntu-be for that please. this channel is english only
<ubuntu673> Victoria, maybe you can install Ubuntu again to solve the tearing issue
<MonkeyDust> guys, i'm dutch speaking too, keep it English here
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: I haven't tried yet, but what do you mean with "profile" workaround? What have I forgotten now?
<ubuntu673> hello Monkeydust
<anon_> nee nu als Anon
<anon_> ;)
<ubuntu673> Victoria, maybe it is an easy solution to install Ubuntu again
<MonkeyDust> anon_  stop
<Acerio> anon_: Please speak English
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: if the triple buffer option doesn't solve tearing, you can still try adding the export __GL_YIELD="USLEEP" line in /etc/profile
<anon_> ok dan..
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: Oh, so that's what "profile" workaround means. :P I get it now.
<anon_> i will speak english
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: Did you have to do that? What does it do?
<anon_> invite me in channel
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: Indeed :D, it may work as well
<anon_> then i leave in 1 min i promise...
<Guest74193> hello guys, need help with updates .. says that update information is outdated.
<k1l_> anon_: #ubuntu-be
<ubuntu673> anon_, please don't leave
<anon_> why not
<k1l_> Guest74193: what is "lsb_release -d" ?
<MonkeyDust> anon_  ubuntu673 this is the support channel, confine yourself to support questions
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: Yes, I have to do that on my Archlinux with KDE4 and NVIDIA gpu to remove all tearing.
<anon_> im just here for some info
<anon_> that i was
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: What exactly does it do?
<anon_> i was asking why ubunto ask me so much pwd
<anon_> and im trying to help
<anon_> but you guys looked me up...
<MonkeyDust> anon_  for security reasons
<k1l_> anon_: stop that chatting in here. please keep this channel to ubuntu support only. its unfair for the other users who need help
 * OerHeks never got that much warnings  being offtopic
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: what I understood, it enables vsync on startup and makes it persistent. I don't know the exact mechanism behind it, but it solved my tearing issue. It may work in Ubuntu as well.
<ubuntu673> Victoria, just install Ubuntu again
<k1l_> ubuntu673: that is not helpfull
<harduim> Not at all
<ubuntu673> it might solve her issue, k1l_, because a fresh installation might not have the tearing issue
<Mati89> ubuntu673: reinstalling won't solve that issue at all.
<k1l_> ubuntu673: no. it wont help with tearing.
<j0hnsm1th> hi, what i want to achieve is have a directory which cannot be renamed by a user, but all the files within it are read/writable - the problem i have run into is that if i set a directory as readonly the immediate children of that directory are also all readonly
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: anyway, that line is not harmful at all, it's just exporting the following option which shall prevent tearing so give it a try.
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: I will. Thanks. :)
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: np. I will google around for my tearing problems now
<MonkeyDust> j0hnsm1th  i tried it with a single file, sudo chown did the job
<ubuntu673> how do I hide the notifications of this chat?
<edoderoo> might depend on your client
<ikonia> !notifications | ubuntu673
<edoderoo> !notifications
<OerHeks> depends on the irc client http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ubuntu673> !notifications
<edoderoo> ubottu	Sorry, I don't know anything about notifications
<ubottu> edoderoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> thank you, it seems ubottu is lagging
<edoderoo> abotta .. you're only a women ... I know enough
<OerHeks> ikonia, found it, the command =  !quietirc
<ikonia> just found it myself
<ikonia> it's lagging quite hard, so not quick on the responses at the moment
<anon_> busy
<edoderoo> wikipedia.EditConflict
<ubuntu673> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ubuntu673> thanks everybody for the suggestions
<edoderoo> ubottu sounds like an Italian name
<ubottu> edoderoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<owen1> i installed jenkins and it looks like it's not creating /home/jenkins folder. can i just mkdir this missing folder+
<owen1> ?
<edoderoo> add sudo in front of mkdir
<owen1> edoderoo: ok. i tried 'mkhomedir_helper jenkins' but nothing happened
<edoderoo> but is jenkins a username?
<owen1> jenkins:x:107:111:Jenkins,,,:/var/lib/jenkins:/bin/bash
<owen1> edoderoo: ^
<n8s> hi all
<n8s> is this the correct channel to ask for a bit of help?
<daftykins> yes
<VictoriaXOXO> Well, if you need help with Ubuntu. :P
<n8s> ok, this may be not specific enough, but let me try
<Guest95260> evening
<Guest95260> how's everyone doing?
<daftykins> Guest95260: not a chat channel, support only.
<n8s> i'm currently trying to move from windows 10 and embrace linux, i've recently began to care about privacy and open source software
<Guest95260> good to know thanks
<daftykins> n8s: really just the support question and not the life story might be best :)
<n8s> i'ts been a month now working with ubuntu both in laptop and desktop, so far im happy BUT (here comes the question, sorry but background is very much needed)
<n8s> i've had quite a few "mini" problems, with nautilus, virtualization... several annoyances
<n8s> so i'd like to ask
<n8s> will this "annoyances" dissapear once i go with the LTS on the next release?
 * daftykins waits for the question mark to be used
<daftykins> we still have no idea what you're talking about n8s - so how could we comment on knowing when things would change?
<n8s> im sorry but it's not a specific question, if it can be, it would be something like. Is ubuntu LTS more stable than the intermediate releases?
<k1l_> n8s: boths are pretty stable. but the focus is a bit more on LTS since it got 5 years support.
<k1l_> n8s: but that is no guarantee that LTS doesnt have any issues for you. so best is to see what specific issues there are and how to solve them
<ubuntu673> probably not, n8s
<n8s> right now for example, i cant delete files from drives when accesing them through a symlink on nautilus, it crashes
<n8s> also, installing vmware player turned my system very unstable
<ubuntu673> so delete files using the console, n8s
<ubuntu673> do you need the vmware player, n8s?
<k1l_> for vmware issues talk to them. its prop. software and we cant do anything about that.
<n8s> i've already found a workaround, but anyway, it's just an example, is this the current desktop experience for linux?
<n8s> i need virtualization, and i need good 2d acceleration, vmware worked fine in windows for me
<ubuntu673> linux and ubuntu are usually seen as very stable operating systems, n8s, maybe you can reinstall your ubuntu
<harduim> <ubuntu673> You really like telling people to reinstall, dont you?
<n8s> actually my desktop install is very recent, and honestly reinstalling sound too much like windows... been there already, i'd rather try to work it out
<Ben64> n8s: you need to explain the problem better
<NoteOn> hi, ubuntu-studio 15.04 jack to alsa no sound
<harduim> <n8s> He's advising reinstall for everyone
<NoteOn> its xfcce and checked termial alsamixer but can't find issue
<ubuntu673> maybe your vmware player isn't installed correctly, n8s, you can try to install it again
<ubuntu673> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player m8s
<k1l_> n8s: desktop is working very fine for me.
<n8s> Ben64, i know, but it's been a bunch of problems, never a big one, but anyway nothing like a "clean" experience
<NoteOn> when LMMS setup to alsa (not jack) sound is ok. so seems not xfce's volume control part
<harduim> What do you guys think about these systemd dilemma?
<ubuntu673> harduim, a fresh installation solves lots of issues
<Ben64> n8s: theres no way you can get help here without explaining a problem
<n8s> i wonder if this is more an unity problem maybe? is unity less stable than others?
<profanity> short question. if i type "$ find" in terminal in a specified directory, it lists all files in there, but what to i do to see the file extensions?
<harduim> <ubuntu673> And a new computer also...
<k1l_> n8s: no, unity is fine
<Ben64> profanity: not every file has an extension, they're not really needed in linux
<k1l_> ubuntu673: stop advising reinstall for every issue.
<n8s> Ben64, i was just looking for some feedback on stability for production use in desktop from people already using it since long ago.
<profanity> @Ben64 im trying to ease a prossess in a game. it has 8 files, 7 of them is "data" and 1 is "ascii"
<linuxey> profanity: perhaps you are looking for a certain file type? Do you want something like: find . -type f -name *.tar ?
<ubuntu673> k1l_, that command puts an end to my solution for all problems
<n8s> Ben64, but here comes a precise question, this really annoys me. Whenever i install an application, 80% of the times, i have to log out and back in for the unity dash to find it. Is there a way for it to auto refresh the apps?
<Ben64> n8s: this isn't really the channel to poll people
<ubuntu673> n8s, are you talking about ubuntu?
<n8s> ubuntu673, yes, ubuntu 15.10 all updated
<profanity> @linuxey i dont know what the filetype is, i only need to find out wich file is usable instead of using $ file /directory/file1  and upwwards
<Ben64> n8s: ah ok good question. I don't use unity so I can't really test that here
<harduim> <n8s> I'm using for since day 1 without any major problem
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does anyone in here know what "Option "RegistryDwords" "PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"" in xorg.conf does?
<Ben64> profanity: can you explain exactly what you want to accomplish
<harduim> <VictoriaXOXO> Any progress?
<n8s> Ben64, thanks anyway. Anyone else can help with the refresh menu problem?
<ubuntu673> k1l_, are you a mod in this irc?
<ki7mt> n8s, First off, IMHO, production use and short term supported release(s) do not go together well. It's ok for testing, but my rule is, LTS for production, and the interim releases for testing only.
<Ben64> n8s: maybe someone here knows, wait around and see
<k1l_> ubuntu673: does it matter? just telling everyone to reinstall is not helpfull. stop that
<Ben64> ubuntu673: it doesn't matter who is or isn't a mod. telling everyone to reinstall is bad support
<profanity> @Ben64 i want to find an unknown textfile between several other files in a directory in one command, instead of checking all files separately
<profanity> @Ben64 if its possible, that is:P
<VictoriaXOXO> harduim: I want to know what "Option "RegistryDwords" "PerfLevelSrc=0x2222" does first. :P
<n8s> ki7mt, i agree with you, but when i decided to jump in the train, 15.10 is what i found
<kisb> grep?
<ubuntu673> k1l_, yes, it matters, because giving a command without being a mod is acting like a mod although the advice is helpful
<harduim> <VictoriaXOXO> I dont know =P
<kitkat> Yo playa hata
<linuxey> profanity: without more info, I can guess that maybe you want to iterate over the files you find. Try using -exec with find. % find . -type f -exec file {} \;  and then a filter on the file query
<Ben64> profanity: it sure is. "find -type f -exec file {} \;"
<ki7mt> n8s, yeah, that happens, but I think I'd look at re-imaging to 14.04 LTS and testing on 15.10, but that's just me.
<wryfi> in trusty, how do i get ubuntu to reconfigure my interfaces based on what's in /etc/network/interfaces? (e.g. an equivalent of the old `/etc/init.d/networking restart` which now seems to do nothing)
<kitkat> Wuz up ya all
<kitkat> Im setting servers
<Ben64> wryfi: sudo service networking restart
<wryfi> Ben64: does nothing
<Ben64> note that it's not the same as /etc/init.d/...
<linuxey> and ifdown eth1;ifup eth1 ?
<kitkat> Setting up servers for my new cloud service
<profanity> Thats it @linuxey and @Ben64. thanks, that helped! now i just need to learn why:P (reading up on -exec and -type
<n8s> ki7mt, but wouldnt 14.04 be now "too old"? maybe i'm wrong and its not that outdated
<linuxey> sorry Ben64: ifdown/ifup
<Ben64> profanity: man find
<Ben64> profanity: tons of good stuff in there
<kitkat> Apaches lacking a lot
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: those are performance level settings of your GPU.
<linuxey> Ben64: nice. the ol RTFM answer ;)
<profanity> i figured:P man and -h or --help
<daftykins> kitkat: you're making conversation more than you are finding specific support questions, so you may want to move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ben64> linuxey: hey, gave an answer AND how to find more answers :)
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: Why did a guide about tearing tell me about that line? :/
<Anon_Elite> #it wasnt you
<thetrav> I have two identical machines here, (one digit off in serial number) with network cables plugged into the same port on each...  One of them labels the Nic as eth2 the other eth5.   Does anyone know where I can read up on how ubuntu decides on that label?
<linuxey> profanity: remenber - if you're on a newer Ubuntu version, you can tab complete many commands to get next args
<ki7mt> n8s, For me, no, not at all, it's the latest LTS release, and has support to like mid-2019 or something like that.
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: I have not idea.. this option have nothing to do with vsync
<Mati89> no*
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: Hmm. I'll skip it then.
<kitkat> Ppl shouldnt troll me
<howlymowly> hi evryone..  short question:  how do I set grub as the default bootloader in a dualboot configuration with windows 10 and ubuntu 15.10?   using efibootmgr -o 0000,0001  etc..  i was able to boot into ubuntu *once*  but after a restart is was immediatily set back to the windows bootloader  any idea?
<kitkat> So chill
<thetrav> hmm... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consistent_Network_Device_Naming bummer, looks like it's sort of addressed when ubuntu upgrades to systemd
<daftykins> howlymowly: change the entry in your EFI
<ki7mt> n8s, here ya go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<n8s> ki7mt, correct me if im wrong, but being supported means security-related patches only isnt it? no new functionality
<kitkat> Thanks
<Acerio> Testing, did anyone get this?
<k1l_> kitkat: anything specific support related? if not please take the chat somewhere else.
<kitkat> Here we go
<daftykins> !ot | kitkat
<ubottu> kitkat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kitkat> Another troll emerges from his or her cave to bark orders. Cute.
<truexfan81> how hard is it to upgrade via package management from lts to latest non-lts without it breaking?
<kitkat> Ot troll chill
<ubuntu397> kitkat, it seems they even ban nice people
<ki7mt> n8s, read the link I sent you, it explains it better than I can paraphrase.
<truexfan81> i'm about to experiment with it in a vm, i just want to know what to expect
<harduim> <howlymowly> Is uefi enabled?
<OerHeks> ubuntu397, never without reason, you know that, now stay ontopic please.
<howlymowly> daftykins: didnt I do that already with "efibootmgr -o" ?
<daftykins> howlymowly: go check
<howlymowly> harduim: yes
<n8s> ok, ki7mt, link very much appreciated. Are you currently using 14.04 by any chance?
<OerHeks> truexfan81, latest lts to latest, is a hard way > 14.04 lts > 14.10 ( EOL ) > 15.04 > 15.10 ...
<harduim> <howlymowly> And what is the first boot option?
<truexfan81> OerHeks: ty, i'll do it that way then
<howlymowly> harduim: I already installed everything ..  first boot option shows "0002"  which is windows
<truexfan81> i've not even checked but what is latest non lts?
<ki7mt> n8s, Yup, Im on it right now, but I alwo have partitions for each of the intervals that are still being maintained, Vivid / Wily and now Xenial (16.04 next LTS release)
<OerHeks> truexfan81, to pass 14.10, you would need the old-versions trick in !eolupgrade
<howlymowly> harduim: yes,  it seems that uefi is enabled as I can use efibootmgr and also booted into ubuntu using efibootmgr  -n
<n8s> what kernel version is currently 14.04 in?
<truexfan81> 3.9.something
<ki7mt> n8s, uname -r says 3.19.0.33-generic
<k1l_> n8s: 3.13, 3.19 or in short time 4.2. see "enablement stack"
<truexfan81> 3.19 my bad
<n8s> and it will stay there at 3.19? if you want to go 4.2 you need to do it manually?
<k1l_> !enablementstack | n8s see the pictures at the end
<ubottu> n8s see the pictures at the end: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<n8s> (im asking that because i have a radeon 280x as graphic card, and it seems like 4.2 is superb w it
<daftykins> n8s: maybe for the open source driver it provides, but you'd likely not want that anyway
<n8s> so, last question... (and thanks everyone for bearing with me)
<ki7mt> n8s, If you have a kernel you like, putting a hold on the package is one way to ensure it sticky
<k1l_> ki7mt: not an option. you dont get security updates than.
<n8s> if i reinstall with 14.04, can i go to 4.2 kernel right after i finish installation?
<daftykins> ki7mt: yeah very unwise advice
<daftykins> n8s: no
<ki7mt> Why?
<daftykins> ki7mt: see above...
<truexfan81> question for ya, what is it that vmware player does that is able to change how the ubuntu installer works?
<k1l_> ki7mt: see ubuntu.com/usn and search for kernel issues. you wont get them installed so your system is vulnerable then
<harduim> <howlymowly> have you tried switching to legacy mode?
<n8s> ahhh ok, now i understand the graphic...
<ki7mt> daftykins, Of course you don't get security updates, that's a given if you hold any package, but you also wont get a busted driver either, it's a give and take.
<k1l_> n8s: there is a test 4.2 kernel in 14.04 already. please see the wiki page the bot linked
<daftykins> truexfan81: ask vmware, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<Octavius> wheres the drugs
<n8s> so if im not wrong, 14.04 will officially get 4.2 on feb-2016
<daftykins> ki7mt: no that's utterly terrible advice, you don't do that just for drivers - you stay on those specific major kernel versions still, it's just the -## updates that come in
<ki7mt> daftykins, Ok, Ok, well I said that is one way, I didn't say it's "the best way"
<Ben64> its not even a way
<daftykins> it's not a solution so please don't give it again :)
<n8s> ki7mt, daftykins, i understood what ki7mt tried to say i guess :)
<daftykins> you might as well be telling someone to reinstall with Windows XP
<n8s> lol
<Ben64> n8s: yeah ki7mt said to lock your kernel and not get any bug fixes or security updates
<k1l_> n8s: yes. but it wont last forever. you will need to change to the next kernel after some time
<ki7mt> daftykins, It is a way, very much so,  but this horse is dead, nuff said.
<daftykins> ki7mt: no.
<Ben64> even though it doesn't solve anything, the drivers aren't going to change between the versions in ubuntu
<Ben64> each version of ubuntu is already locked into a specific kernel, and only gets updates to fix problems
<n8s> im reading there are problems with catalyst and unity on 14.04... any of you running 14.04 got an AMD card? how does it work?
<yapme> hi there
<ki7mt> lol .. then i'ts not a "specific kernel" then is it if the kernel version changes, that's not locked.
<daftykins> but the kernel version doesn't change
<Ben64> 3.13.0-64 to 3.13.0-65 is the same kernel version, don't be silly
<daftykins> methinks someone has some bedtime reading to do :)
<function9x> hi guys, I've got a usb controller, and on dmesg it comes up as usb-xxx-etc/input0  how can I change that to /dev/input/js0 ?
<daftykins> !amd | n8s might be something here
<ubottu> n8s might be something here: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> n8s: what is the lspci entry of your graphics device?
<n8s> daftykins, can you give me the full command?
<daftykins> n8s: yeah sure... lspci
<n8s> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970/8970 OEM / R9 280X]
<n8s> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti XT HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7970 Series]
<harduim> n8s http://paste.ubuntu.com
<n8s> i actually did lspci | grep AMD, not sure if this is what you asked for
<daftykins> well it achieved the same thing, but what i had in my head was the idea you'd read the output and only paste a single line of the relevant part
<daftykins> sadly i always expect too much
<n8s> hey, it was 2 lines :) i didnt do it THAT bad :)
<function9x> it's to be expected
<daftykins> pretty obvious the HDMI audio device doesn't matter though
<daftykins> n8s: so have you used the ubuntu additional drivers utility to install fglrx, or are you just using the open driver?
<n8s> im on the open driver, i've read bad things with the propietary one
<daftykins> yeah welcome to owning an AMD product and using Linux, no wonder you're after a newer kernel then
<n8s> oh
<daftykins> if i were you - i would wait until the wily HWE stack drops for 14.04 trusty, then just reinstall from what will likely be 14.04.4 media - which will use it as default
<n8s> so it is that bad to have a radeon card?
<daftykins> yes
<n8s> :(
<n8s> ok, sounds smart to do that
<Ben64> they've gotten better lately
<howlymowly> harduim: I cant boot into windows anymore once I mae the switch to legacy mode
<n8s> howlymowly, that's probably because you installed windows in EFI mode... happened to me not long ago
<daftykins> howlymowly: as i said just change the boot entry inside the EFI :) what make and model is this system?
<daftykins> well obviously both OSs are installed as EFI, whoever told you to change to legacy is SEVERELY misinformed and should not be giving advice
<ki7mt> Ok, this has got me really wound up now, so explain me this, why does the hold function even exist, be for the kernel or any other package for that matter.
<harduim> <daftykins> I just asked...
<daftykins> ki7mt: it works on a package level, it doesn't care if it's the kernel or not - so that argument is moot.
<ki7mt> of course it works at the package level, that's the point
<daftykins> yeah so like i'm saying, it doesn't care that your action is insane
#ubuntu 2015-11-19
<ki7mt> If I want to freeze X, Y, or X, and not change it, for whatever reason, that's a risk for sure, but it functions as intended, all bit, know the risks when using it.
<daftykins> ki7mt: look i don't know what you're after, you gave bad advice... with no warning... we shot it down, job done
<truexfan81> for doing a release upgrade does it matter if all updates for the current version are installed or not?
<k1l_> ki7mt: most people dont know the risk. and you seem not to know about the risks, too.
<k1l_> truexfan81: should not matter
<ki7mt> k1l_, That's a pretty bold statement, but I'll let this go, it's pointless.
<daftykins> we're all going to make mistakes *shrug*
<Bashing-om> truexfan81: Most assuredly . Insure that the present system is fully updated proir to the release upgrade .
<truexfan81> Bashing-om: ok, i've got it doing apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> truexfan81: Yeah .. good deal . aslo revert a proprietary graphics (if any) driver to open source .
<truexfan81> Bashing-om: brand new install in a vm, so no prop drivers to deal with :D
<daftykins> if it's a VM, why upgrade at all? why not just grab the latest media?
<truexfan81> experiment
<k1l_> ki7mt: just look at ubuntu.com/usn how much issues there are which get fixed with udpates. i bet you will not fix something like CVE-2015-2925 on your own. so dont advise others to do so is fine.
<ubottu> The prepend_path function in fs/dcache.c in the Linux kernel before 4.2.4 does not properly handle rename actions inside a bind mount, which allows local users to bypass an intended container protection mechanism by renaming a directory, related to a "double-chroot attack." (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-2925)
<GhostPhreak> Anyone know how to make the top bar look bigger on a computer with a 3k resolution? It's very small and hard to see.
<truexfan81> daftykins: i want to see if i personally can go from the lts to 15.10 without breaking it, if i succeed i'll upgrade my netbook
<thetrav> I can put arbitrary vars after a host in the inventory file and it will be available in facts right?
<Guest50567> wow
<daftykins> truexfan81: that totally goes against how it's meant to be done but ok :)
<OerHeks> GhostPhreak, there is no systemsetting for that, not even in unity-tweak..
<GhostPhreak> Oh
<truexfan81> te73m
<GhostPhreak> So, no way to make it larger?
<truexfan81> fail
<truexfan81> random vm password lol
<truexfan81> no worries i use that for nothing else
<ki7mt> k1l_, I look at that every day, I get them delivered to my inbox. Guess, what, every new package version has the same potential risks, the risk is there, always. If one doesn't know they are doing with kernel, odds are, they should being doing anything with it at all, that's just common sense.
<k1l_> ki7mt: point is: this is a beginners channel.
<ki7mt> fare enough, point taken
<OerHeks> GhostPhreak, i am wrong, you can, by adjusting the size/scale > 1) Go into the system settings (unity-control-center.) 2) Go to Displays 3) Mess around with scale.
<Bashing-om> I am shocked " < OerHeks> GhostPhreak, i am wrong, ";  Mentor defaltion, owww the hurt .
<truexfan81> daftykins: how is it meant to be done? just from one lts to the next?
<daftykins> truexfan81: yeah, or... you have to go via all intermediary releases after selecting that you don't want to remain on LTS
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, it is an hidden option, not logical at all to do so ( got there via a mint forum, ugh)
<Guest27869> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 15.04, 15.10
<daftykins> truexfan81: if you're on 14.04 i'd not go to 15.10
<daftykins> Guest27869: we all know the topic, you don't need to paste it :)
<truexfan81> daftykins: well in the case of the vm that i created just for this test...i'm going to attempt it, the results of that will determine what i do with my netbook
<OerHeks> anon_ a.k.a. Guest27869 really, did you read it?
<waressearcher2> what range of port numbers ubuntu chooses for its outgoing connections ? is it 1024-65535 ?
<daftykins> 1-1024 are standard IANA ports, all non-standard assignments must be outside that range
<daftykins> that's true of all OSs with TCP/IP, nothing specific to Ubuntu.
<n8s> is it safe to install KDE over ubuntu 15.10?
<n8s> (and how should i do it)
<daftykins> just get kubuntu instead
<daftykins> save some time
<Ben64> or can sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<truexfan81> uhh not sure but i think it may be trying to go straight to 15.10 lol is the 15.10 name vivid?
<Ben64> 15.10 = wily
<daftykins> no 15.04 = vivid
<n8s> i was wondering if KDE would be more adequate for me
<Ben64> n8s: really comes down to preference
<daftykins> n8s: so grab it, throw it on a flash drive and boot it for a test run.
<truexfan81> ok so its going from 14.04 to 15.04 lol
<daftykins> truexfan81: yeah i thought you were familiar with the process and was going to bypass that
<truexfan81> daftykins: lol nope
<n8s> daftykins, yeah, that sounds safer... i just thought that maybe it wasnt as dangerous as it sounds
<Ben64> truexfan81: why upgrade from LTS?
<truexfan81> daftykins: i aborted it
<daftykins> n8s: you have to consider the unjust load on the package repos, essentially. why waste their time downloading all those packages when you can get it at source :) know that KDE is a pretty heavy DE though
<truexfan81> daftykins: i guess thats something i'll have to learn...unless the channel bot has the info?
<bprompt> n8s:    what do you mean by "adequate"?
<daftykins> truexfan81: it wouldn't provide advice on how to bypass standard procedures, no :)
<n8s> daftykins, considering i have a radeon, should i go with kubuntu 14.04 or 15.10?
<daftykins> "here's how to hose your system"
<daftykins> n8s: my last advice was to wait for 14.04.4 to drop
<OerHeks> n8s, wait for the ati fix in 15.10 ..
<n8s> daftykins, i know, i meant for testing purposes
<daftykins> OerHeks: hmm there's a non-fglrx fix going in?
<OerHeks> You can always test the opendriver
<n8s> bprompt, not in a technical pov
<OerHeks> daftykins, fix is ready, but not released https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1493888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu Wily) "FGLRX incompatible with gcc 5" [High,Fix released]
<n8s> OerHeks, oh, nice, that sounds promising
<daftykins> ah that's fglrx though, proprietary not open
<n8s> well, bed time for me guys
<n8s> thanks for the help
<truexfan81> daftykins: i think i'm going to have to terminate this experiment cause google is not being my friend today
<truexfan81> only thing i can think of is to set it to use the 14.10 repos and use apt-get to do it
<OerHeks> truexfan81, some time ago i gave you the hint to use old-versions trick, as described in !eolupgrade to bypass 14.10 which is EOL, = dead
<daftykins> yeah the debian release change method, which is definitely the kind of thing we say won't work
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<truexfan81> OerHeks: i misunderstood sorry, i thought i was meant to use that after going to 14.10 lol
<OerHeks> :-)
<the_count> Hey, I need help enabling two finger right clich and scroll on my Sn=ynaptics touchpad, it was working when i first installed Ubuntu, but it stopped a couple months ago
<OerHeks> the_count, on what ubuntu version?
<the_count> OerHeks: Ubuntu 14.04.2or3 LTS
<brum> Linux Mint
<brum> 	Clement Lefebvre has announced the availability of a new beta release for the Linux Mint distribution. The new version, Linux Mint 17.3 Beta, is based on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and contains mostly bug fixes and performance enhancements. The Driver Manager now reports installation errors and indicates whether available drivers are open source or not. The Update Manager attempts to locate fast mirrors to improve download times and multi-monitor
<brum> support has been improved for the MATE desktop. It is also now possible to switch window managers on the fly from the MATE desktop. "In preparation for Linux Mint 17.3, a lot of work went into MATE 1.12. Most of the papercut issues identified in Linux Mint 17.2 were fixed and some of the new features implemented in Cinnamon were ported to MATE. The team focused on many little yet important issues which are key for a comfortable user exper
<brum> ience. MATE is now using the same `presence' interface as GNOME and Cinnamon. This means it now supports a very wide range of applications." The release notes for the beta are available in two separate posts for the Cinnamon and MATE editions. Downloads (pkglist): linuxmint-17.3-cinnamon-64bit-beta.iso (1,508MB, torrent, release notes), linuxmint-17.3-mate-64bit-beta.iso (1,600MB, torrent, release notes).
<herrkin> hi, people I still have a problem with swap
<brum> chupa ae?
<herrkin> sometimes it mounts, most it doesnt
<Acerio> Testing...
<k1l_> !mint | brum
<ubottu> brum: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Acerio> Sorry, bad Internet today!
<herrkin> sometimes it seems to be good but then ubuntu base updates comes and it becomes weird again
<OerHeks> brum, we don't need to know, mint is slow.
<HackerII> heh, i just tried uumate 15.10, its killer fast and darn cool.
<truexfan81> not gonna work lol
<truexfan81> W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/Utopic-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Bashing-om> the_count: 'dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ' is the input driver installed ?
<Ben64> truexfan81: what are you trying to accomplish, and why
<truexfan81> Ben64: i created a vm i want to see if i personally can succeed at upgrading my way from 14.04 lts to 15.10
<the_count> bashing-om: It looks like it although I may be misreading it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13337409/
<daftykins> truexfan81: oh depending on the model, fwiw non-LTS might end up just making it run even worse
<Ben64> truexfan81: why? you can use the enablement stack to get a newer kernel and xorg
<OerHeks> truexfan81, i guess you ran updates, but this *is* needed > sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<truexfan81> OerHeks: after changing the repos i did apt-get update
<Bashing-om> the_count: Well so much for that thought, it is installed and is the correct version .
<truexfan81> and i got that error for all 4 repos
<truexfan81> i think i see the issue, easy fix
<linuxmint> Hello, anyone able to help with a printer? I managed to uninstall and reinstall the package.
<linuxmint> I checked the logs which says Broken pipe.
<linuxmint> http://dpaste.com/2C99HNQ
<Ben64> linuxmint: mint isn't supported here. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linuxmint> k
<linuxmint> Ben64: what if I install Ubuntu? Think I could receive help to make the printer work?
<truexfan81> OerHeks: yep my fault needed to be "utopic" instead of "Utopic"
<OerHeks> truexfan81, good job to spot that, i didn't  ...
<the_count> Bashing-om: Yeah, not really sure what the problem is... For some reason it thinks it isn't allowed to work. See, as I have a Lenovo yoga 2 Pro, I had to make some synaptics configurations, it seems like about a month and a half or two months after that, it died... I guess it could be the issue, but I have changed it back and forth serveral times, doesn't seem to do anyhting
<truexfan81> upgrade proceeding
<Ben64> linuxmint: maybe
<linuxmint> Ben64: thanks, sound promising :)
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah, I do recall we got it workiong, but as I have advised, I do not have the experience with a touchpad to assist in troubleshooting this issue .
<truexfan81> OerHeks: now since i'm going to the eol one, i'm guessing i want to skip the "do-release-upgrade" step until after i reboot it
<OerHeks> truexfan81, hmmm yes, you might get a new kernel what needs that.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Yup... I'm not sure where to goo look elsewhere either
<truexfan81> OerHeks: so just apt-get upgrade && dist-upgrade and then reboot and run do-release-upgrade? that simple?
<daftykins> and then again :>
<OerHeks> truexfan81, log time i did this myself, but yes, with a new kernel you would need to reboot before do-release-upgrade
<truexfan81> OerHeks: kk ty
<OerHeks> log-long ... i want a new KB for xmas
<truexfan81> rofl
<Kadsh> i+kash
<the_count> If any of you like clever IRC bots, check out #bolt-cms bot, github here, https://github.com/GawainLynch/bolt-ircbot
<the_count> It is very amusing
<the_count> my bad, #boltcms
<inteus> the_count: please don't spam in here
<the_count> Ok
<daftykins> the_count: don't link to off topic stuff in future thanks
<beatshackus> hi
<the_count> daftykins, inteus: Tell me you never talk to each other in here...
<inteus> sure, when it's on topic
<daftykins> the_count: this is a support chanel, there are other channels for non-support talk.
<daftykins> *channel
<daftykins> !ot | the_count
<ubottu> the_count: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the_count> right
<the_count> !synaptics | the_count
<ubottu> the_count, please see my private message
<rightarmfast> hi how to make a newly created ext4 partition accessible, readable, writable by all users and all Linux distros that i install in future
<Kadsh> Hi
<daftykins> rightarmfast: edit /etc/fstab to auto mount it to somewhere sensible such as /media/mountpointname
<daftykins> use a UUID, generated by "sudo blkid"
<rightarmfast> as like media/username/uuid?
<jophish> I just updated to 15.10 and when I use linux 4.2 I can't boot (unable to mount root fs)
<rightarmfast> i have tried sudo chmod 777 cmmand
<rightarmfast> doesnt seem to help
<jophish> The previous kernel version works however 3.something
<jophish> What's up?
<daftykins> jophish: possibly ran out of space when it installed, if your /boot is on a separate partition?
<daftykins> rightarmfast: no, and never do that - 777 is not safe
<daftykins> rightarmfast: no you could just call it /media/myotherdisk ; but you use the UUID of that partition within /etc/fstab
<the_count> daftykins: What is the chmod of preference, I have never been sure about that
<rightarmfast> then what should i do daftykins. gnome disk utility makes drive accessible only to the currrent username
<daftykins> the_count: it doesn't work that way, permissions are relevant to a given situation
<the_count> daftykins: right, say, a general purpose webserver
<daftykins> rightarmfast: like i said above, you need to use a text editor to edit /etc/fstab to setup the permanent auto at-boot mount of this new disk
<Lewoco_> In 15.04, how do I permanently disable pulseaudio? Everytime I kill it it just restarts...
<the_count> daftykins: Although even then
<whoknows_> whats the best way to import a openvpn profile .ovpn i click import saved vpn configuration and it offers no option to save after entering username and password
<daftykins> rightarmfast: so open a terminal, "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<jophish> daftykins: nope, /boot is on a partition with plenty of space
<whoknows_> whats the best way to import a openvpn profile .ovpn i click import saved vpn configuration and it offers no option to save after entering username and password ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> jophish: ok, can you show a "dpkg -l | grep linux- | nc termbin.com 9999"
<daftykins> whoknows_: do not repeat yourself seconds apart.
<jophish> https://termbin.com/3x7m
<the_count> Bashing-om: Do you know anything about reenabling synclient drivers, any 'synclient (options)' command returns 'Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<jophish> ah, there is a small partition (100MB) with the boot,diag flags set
<daftykins> jophish: i can only suggest a purge reinstall, do you have a RAID setup at all?
<jophish> daftykins: no raid
<jophish> daftykins: reinstall which package?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Not off the top of my head. lemme see what I can come up with .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<daftykins> jophish: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-4.2.0-18-generic linux-image-4.2.0-18-generic
<daftykins> jophish: then sudo apt dist-upgrade
<django_> Hey all
<django_> ubuntu takes forever to log out
<django_> daftykins: hey remember i was trying to change the interface earlier today
<django_> i didnt get to logging out i got busy lol
<truexfan81> what is brltty and do i need it? its breaking my upgrade process
<daftykins> django_: no wonder you went quiet
<django_> but i just logged out and 1) it takes a while like usual 2) i didnt see the interface to switch
<django_> yes im sorry :(
<django_> so much crap to learn
<django_> and do
<Bashing-om> the_count: Does the system see it ' xinput list ' ?
<jophish> daftykins: I'll give it a try, thanks!
<rightarmfast> daftykins what do i have to do next?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Yes
<daftykins> rightarmfast: did you create an entry within that file to mount your new partition?
<the_count> Bashing-om: And 'sees' the touchpad
<truexfan81> anyone?
<Lewoco_> In 15.04, how do I permanently disable pulseaudio?
<daftykins> truexfan81: seeing a pastebin would make more sense i think.
<Bashing-om> the_count: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ; where do you fail at ?
<truexfan81> http://pastebin.com/xGax2A2s
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have been looking over that page, nothing is out of the ordinary there that I can see
<daftykins> truexfan81: appears to be software for a blind user and braille
<daftykins> truexfan81: just "sudo dpkg -r brltty && sudo apt-get -f install" to move on
<truexfan81> i was about to say that lol
<the_count> Bashing-om: See, the only thing there which is in the same margin is things like this with focaltech touchpads, http://askubuntu.com/questions/644411/couldnt-find-synaptics-properties-no-synaptics-driver-loaded
<truexfan81> daftykins: funny enough i don't see a kernel upgrade in the dist-upgrade
<truexfan81> so i guess 14.04 and 14.10 used the same kernel?
<daftykins> truexfan81: what are you meaning by dist-upgrade? dist-upgrade doesn't mean 14.04 -> 14.10
<waressearcher2> why is there entire separate distributive Kubuntu ? can they come up with some script that just replaces GNOME with Kubuntu ? or installs Kubuntu in addition to GNOME ?
<daftykins> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<daftykins> waressearcher2: because installing one thing when you wanted the other in the first place is a waste of time, bandwidth and repository load.
<truexfan81> daftykins: i changed all the repos to the 14.10 am doing apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<daftykins> yeah ok, but note i didn't say to run that
<truexfan81> daftykins: i know
<waressearcher2> daftykins: but its like reinstalling entire distribution if you just all of a sudden want to use KDE for a bit
<truexfan81> daftykins: hopefully it will boot up in 14.10 after and then i can "do-release-upgrade" it to 15.04
<daftykins> waressearcher2: no... you just install 'kubuntu-desktop' or the KDE packages, if you look it up.
<the_count> Bashing-om: From what I am reading, synclient should be working, not sure of its roots
<daftykins> i think someone said plasma-desktop
<Ant-Racism> Hello!
<daftykins> truexfan81: well yeah - and it should move to a 3.16 kernel, but then it doesn't even matter since you're not stopping :)
<truexfan81> daftykins: maybe thats why lol i think 10.14.3 got a 3.19 kernel
<truexfan81> err oops
<UbuN2> hello guys is there a channel for ubuntu mobile phones ?
<truexfan81> 14.04.3
<daftykins> truexfan81: yeah, because it contains the vivid HWE stack already
<truexfan81> kk
<daftykins> UbuN2: #ubuntu-touch
<UbuN2> thank you sir .
<truexfan81> daftykins: that would explain why no kernel upgrade appears then
<daftykins> truexfan81: er what? it still gets updates
<Bashing-om> the_count: Not a proponent of either of the options given in the link . If you enable debugging in the xorg file . do you get any hints ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Let me try
<truexfan81> daftykins: everything except the kernel
<daftykins> truexfan81: oh well.
<daftykins> truexfan81: if it were up to me i'd have taken that netbook and disposed of it :)
<truexfan81> daftykins: and why do i need libqt5 stuff when my only installed DE is unity?
<daftykins> truexfan81: i'm sorry, too many questions.
 * daftykins goes on a break
<truexfan81> lol
<_Akuma> Hello Guys.
<daftykins> just get the upgrades done if you insist on your current experiment ;)
 * truexfan81 waits 45minutes for it to download all the qt5 stuff
<daftykins> i'll say it one more time so it's definitely clear - you should leave the thing on LTS.
<_Akuma> I From Brazil. I Came to know new about the Islamic Estate
<Acerio> Hey guys.
<daftykins> _Akuma: then you got lost, ubuntu support only here. go elsewhere please.
<laughingtiger> _Akuma: join ##politics
<_Akuma> Thanks.
<laughingtiger> no problem
<the_count> Bashing-om: Logging out to see what happens
<the_count> BAshing-om: Restarted
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' synclient -m 100 ' ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: It doesn't recognize the command
<the_count> BAshing-om: It says invalid option
<alt_> Рш
<alt_> hi
<alt_> anyone here&
<alt_> ?
<daftykins> yes ask a question and stop pressing enter please, you're spamming us.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Does the file /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled exist ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: no, it does now
<the_count> Bashing-om: no, it does not**
<Bashing-om> the_count: Worth considering " gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true " . Maybe see if the file gets generated ??
<the_count> Bashing-om: Still no
<the_count> BAshing-om: The command does not disable the touchpad either
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yuk, Like I say, I do not know ... but we can poke at it .. any return ' sudo trackpad show ' ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: **poke a stick at it, "command trackpad not found."
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' xinput list ' does it come back with " ADB mouse", then your touchpad is old.
<the_count> Bashing-om: My laptop was manufactured in 2014ish, the touchpad is not old, returns the standard PS/2 Synaptics Touchpad
<Bashing-om> the_count: Back to the drawing board .. stand by . Lemme see what else I can come up with .. not making a lot of sense right now, huh ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Right, I feel the same. It seems like others do not have this problem like I do looking at forums/etc... Or, if they do, it is because they have a different brand of touchpad
<Guest18988> e ai blz cara
<Bashing-om> the_count: Do you have the correct driver installed ' uname -r ' .. looks like it do matter what kernel is installed .
<the_count> Bashing-om: That is an interesting point to make, i could try booting into an older kernel and see what happens... 3.19.0-33-generic is current
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Choosing the "recommended" driver from the driver list, enabling "triplebuffer" in xorg.conf, and rebooting REFUSES to fix my tearing issues. What can I do?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Uh Huh ! see: ' apt-cache search synclient ' .
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Hi. Are you still here?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Tell me where you are reading from at some point here so I can see what is going on, because this is interesting, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13339130/
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: i saw some of this earlier, what's your setup? "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" would be handy
<daftykins> note that's an example of sharing something that isn't private ;)
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: http://fpaste.org/292144/14478998/
<VictoriaXOXO> :)
<daftykins> that's not running what i mentioned :P
<daftykins> why are you using a fedora paste site...
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: But isn't termbin just another paste option?
<the_count> daftykins: lol
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Because I always choose to delete the text after 30 minutes.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Can termbin do the same thing?
 * daftykins wonders if this is a case where someone uses another distro and lies to us
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: No! I can screenshot my bookmarks folder of paste sites. :D
<daftykins> i think you've been in with other nicks
<VictoriaXOXO> Trust me. Just a personal preference.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Dude. You don't HAVE to help me, but I would really like if you did.
<daftykins> so where and how does this tearing exhibit itself?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Scrolling up and down in Firefox and while watching videos/movies in VLC.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: i have no idea why you just said that, it's a volunteer run channel - i know what i do and don't have to do
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Like a horizontal distorted line you know?
<daftykins> yes i know what tearing is
<the_count> daftykins: this keeps getting better and better, another screenshot
<daftykins> the_count: what?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Well, the "search' shows we want to match the driver version to the kernel, and the 3.19 series kernels is vivid. IF this were me I would purge the present touchpad driver and install " xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-vivid " . What ya think ?
<the_count> daftykins, you're comedy
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Any idea of what the next logical step would be?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: which driver is installed and which DE?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Let me check the driver.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Doesn't hurt me... I'm fully backed up
<daftykins> you don't need to tell me that part, just the answer
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Well, most people are really inpatient. :P "nividia-352 (recommended)" and MATE.
<the_count> Abshing-om: I think
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: And the longer name is "352.63-0ubuntu0.14.04.1"
<the_count> Bashing-om: So, how do we tell the present driver?
<daftykins> likely MATE is the issue there; i have no advice for you but to try an older driver
<daftykins> and also make sure you have no xorg.conf at all
<anheru> u wot mate
<daftykins> anheru: no thanks
<Bashing-om> the_count: Pay attention .. We already know " xserver-xorg-input-synaptics " / So how about ' sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-vivid ' . Reboot and let's see what works .
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Wait. Why no xorg.conf?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Sounds good to me
<LUKKA> HELP ME PLEASE
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: because it's been auto detect for years; no need to have one.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Hey, sounds reasonable to me .. but I was wrong once before .
<daftykins> LUKKA: no caps - and ask the question with detail on one line
<the_count> Bashing-om: Lucky for you I'm not holding grudges... lol
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: But... like 3 people earlier told me to put this line in xorg.conf earlier. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13339359/
<Bashing-om> the_count: Careful now .. I am a Arkansas Ridge Runner, my kin folk might take exception .
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: i know what you were told. now... here in the present, you can try an older driver
<the_count> Bashing-om: I think we're getting somewhere based on past experiences, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<the_count> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13339375/
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Okay. Just tell me this. Should I delete ALL these files? "xorg.conf" "xorg.conf.backup" "xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original"
<daftykins> no
<the_count> Bashing-om: I got to go eat supper, be back in about 10 to 15 to 20 minutes
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: One of them? Two of them? Any of them?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Now was that not the problem we solved last time ?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: what did i say to begin with? you have a habit of making volunteers go around in circles after the information has already been shared
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Can you please just tell me again?
<daftykins> read up.
<harduim> <VictoriaXOXO> So... any progress with the tearing?
<the_count> Bashing-om: I think not, but maybe... Anyways, i have to be going, talk to you in a bit
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Okay. You don't want to help. Thanks anyway. :/
<VictoriaXOXO> harduim: No. Still tearing after all I've tried. :(
<daftykins> gave you the answer, you're refusing to find it - your problem i'm afraid
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Okay. Thanks.
<the_count> Bashing-om: One more thing before I go, I have copied out chats from before, so I will see if it is the same
<mint_> can someone help me with partitoining?
<Bashing-om> the_count: :) Way to go ... keeping notes is a good thing .
<daftykins> mint_: not if you're running Mint
<anheru> :D
<iBurley> Hey guys. Anybody know if you can install proprietary AMD drivers through the GUI tool in 15.10 yet without it breaking?
<harduim> <VictoriaXOXO> =/ Thx for the feedback. I'm also interested  in that
<Acerio> Ubuntu 14.10 cannot find the package packaging-dev, though the MOTU wiki for contributing says to install it. The package cannot be found. What do I do?
<L0> iBurley: you can list down available drivers with 'ubuntu-drivers list' or if you're feeling luck, do 'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<mint_> can someone help me with partitoining?
<VictoriaXOXO> harduim: Any idea where I would put "Option  "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }""?
<L0> mint_: what are you using to partition? gparted? fdisk?
<iBurley> L0, well it installs through the GUI, and the install goes fine, but on reboot it won't boot. It was in the 15.10 release notes, AMD just didn't include support for kernel 4.2 before the release.
<iBurley> L0, but the fix was in staging or proposed or something, just not sure if anybody knows if it's in the official repos yet.
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: How do I know which "xorg.conf" file my NVIDIA card/settings is currently using?
<L0> iBurley: my experiences with nVidia drivers told me that i shouldn't install driver from the nvidia website.
<daftykins> 1) nvidia driver versions, try them 2) disable the Xorg backing store - http://askubuntu.com/questions/450593/how-do-i-eliminate-screen-tearing-on-14-04-and-xbmc-with-nvidia-331 3) http://www.howtoeverything.net/linux/issues/finally-no-more-tearing-anywhere-mate-desktop-and-compiz has some suggestions;
<daftykins> for tearing ^
<L0> iBurley: I use those things in Ubuntu repository instead of installing official stuff
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Okay. Time to read.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: the idea you just posted, don't do it - it won't help. only /etc/X11/xorg.conf is read - but you don't need one like i already said, so delete it, like i already said. this time don't make me repeat myself :)
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: It's from here if you want to read it -- https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Avoid_tearing_with_GeForce_500.2F600.2F700.2F900_series_cards
<mint_> can someone help me with partitoining?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: no i don't
<anheru> should i upgrade ubuntu to newest version? is it much more unstable than 14.04 lts?
<daftykins> mint_: you have been replied to, so answer their questions
<harduim> <VictoriaXOXO>I dont, but this guy seams to http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/5/618456760271192326/?l=portuguese
<daftykins> !mint | mint_
<ubottu> mint_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mint_> daftykins: would you be willing to help me with using gparted to partoin so i can install a second linux os alongside my first one?
<daftykins> mint_: resize your install to make some space --> install
<harduim> <VictoriaXOXO> Before trying anything "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkp" ;D
<nhyk> just a quick question: I installed Ubuntu with the default settings+Encryption like 10 days ago and my /boot is already 50% full. Do i run into trouble into the future after upgrading etc?
<VictoriaXOXO> harduim: Dude. I don't get a notification when you type my name like that.
<Ben64> nhyk: yes you can. I'd suggest running "sudo apt-get autoremove" after each update
<Nautilus_> looking at my old sudoers file where I added a couple users, the users start with a '-' like '-myname ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL'  ... what does the '-' signify?
<harduim> VictoriaXOXO Sorry I'm new here
<daftykins> most IRC clients support tab completion of nicknames
<anheru> should i upgrade ubuntu to newest version? is it much more unstable than 14.04 lts?
<harduim> daftykins, nice
<mint_> daftykins: i have tried to use gparted to partitoin my ubuntu sectoin so that i can install another with it because in the install it has no optoin to install alongside and my problem is that when i try to resize the drive for ubuntu it wont let me click the resize button after changing the size in mb's
<harduim> daftykins, Thx!
<daftykins> anheru: stay on LTS.
<daftykins> mint_: you need to do that from a live session ideally, don't resize from in the booted install
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Okay, so I found where you told me to delete the xorg.conf file. But please tell me if those other two files are even needed? If they don't do anything, I'd like to clean up by deleting them.
<anheru> daftykins: ok, thx
<mint_> thats what i am on is a live sessoin
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: they're kilobytes in size, total waste of time.
<daftykins> mint_: of Mint? :P
<mint_> daftykins: thats what i am on is a live sessoin
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Grrrrrrr.
<L0> mint_: check free space and primary parition count. It couldn't be more than 4
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Still reading those two links.
<Bashing-om> Acerio: 14.10 os EOL and the repository no longer exist as you knew it .
<mint_> daftykins: yes of mint i am trying to install mint along side ubuntu but it wont let me click the button to aplly the changes i want even though the partitoin is not mounted
<Acerio> Bashing-om: I figured. Upgrading to 15.04 now.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: "There are a couple of things not everybody notices, but once you've seen it, it just keeps annoying you." Some people don't notice tearing?! WHAT?! XD
<daftykins> mint_: upload a screenshot of what you're doing, to imgur.com
<Bashing-om> nhyk: No troule, so long as you keep a close eye on /boot . ' sudo apt-get autoremove' to remove old kernels .
<cknox> is there a reason that /etc/resolv.conf points to 127.0.1.1 on desktop, but points to what DHCP told it to point to on server?
<daftykins> cknox: dnsmasq and resolvconf since 12.04, yep
<mint_> L0: i only have ubuntu installed at the moment and it looks like this... http://imgur.com/N2G4ONK
<Bashing-om> Acerio: :) .
<daftykins> mint_: oh dear encryption present, i would not attempt to resize that personally - very dangerous
<mint_> daftykins:    http://imgur.com/N2G4ONK
<daftykins> mint_: backup and start again
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Is there a terminal command to list the version of MATE I'm using, including what file manager, window manager, and so on?
<cknox> daftykins: so how do I make ubuntu use my dns like my router tells it to?
<daftykins> cknox: it already will be, check network manager since this is desktop ubuntu
<mint_> ok so i cant have an encrypted drive?
<daftykins> mint_: i just wouldn't attempt modifying it from its' present state.
<daftykins> mint_: by the way, Mint is a mistake
<mint_> ok so if i want two os's installed i have to start allover again?
<inteus> mint_: use at your own risk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<mint_> why is mint so bad?
<VictoriaXOXO> mint_: You are asking in the Ubuntu channel. XD
<VictoriaXOXO> It's like asking Russia about USA or Syria about Israel.
<mint_> oh ok but im not asking about mint just about the use of gparted which is a program for most linux os's not an os itself
<cknox> daftykins: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxv2soZoY3viYnhsYjhRTmdHdWM/view?usp=sharing
<daftykins> cknox: can you use imgur if you're sharing an image please?
<VictoriaXOXO> cknox: What piece of software is doing that checkered censorship?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Is there a terminal command to list the version of MATE I'm using, including what file manager, window manager, and so on?
<cknox> I've also installed xfce instead of whatever the default is, how would I look in network manager on here?
<GngrDr34dm4n> hello
<GngrDr34dm4n> anyone up, i seem to have disabled every website installing peerblock
<cknox> VictoriaXOXO: that's just me cutting the pieces out with gimp
<VictoriaXOXO> cknox: Oh, nice.
<GngrDr34dm4n> ive disabled every list stoped it , started it , rebooted, removed, reinstalled
<daftykins> cknox: ah xfce, you could probably have done with sharing that tidbit
<GngrDr34dm4n> firefox and chrome wont load squataroo
<daftykins> cknox: ultimately what are you trying to achieve here? if this host works online, it obviously has functional DNS
<cknox> http://imgur.com/mEMoM5r
<GngrDr34dm4n> irc and a few things work but cant search online for help
<cknox> daftykins: basically owncloud.mydomain.com is used for my owncloud server. However when I'm on my network the IP address is internal, and when I'm not the Ip should resolve to the external IP
<Inumedia> Is this the right channel for asking for help? Or is there a specific support channel?
<the_count> Bashing-om: I really can't stay tonight, we can finish resolving this tomorrow
<the_count> Bashing-om: Thank you for your time tonight
<inteus> Inumedia: yes, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Inumedia> Awesome.
<daftykins> cknox: laptop?
<Inumedia> I need to install a package that only has releases for a version of Ubuntu back (15.04), is there a way to force apt to think it's on that version or an alternative way to install it and its dependencies?
<Inumedia> Er, specifically I'm trying to get cufflinks working on 15.10.
<cknox> daftykins: yeah laptop
<Inumedia> Or if someone could assist in getting libboost 1.55 installed, that would fix the issue too.
<daftykins> cknox: and your router doesn't let you use it via your external IP when home, huh?
<cknox> daftykins: that's correct. So I had to build a DNS server for home
<daftykins> lol
<cknox> although to be honest my laptop doesn't really leave the house much, but my phone does
<daftykins> cknox: or you could've just entered the line into /etc/hosts when you're home to point the domain to the internal IP - or resolved NAT reflection on your router
<Inumedia> cknox: Try adding multiple A names to point to both your WAN IP and the IP hosting your services?
<Inumedia> Er, LAN IP hosting your services.
<cknox> Inumedia: you mean on the external DNS server?
<Inumedia> Yup
<daftykins> Inumedia: so it'd have a one in two+ chance of working on every query? not very good
<cknox> I don't think they'll let me since it's a dynamic dns record
<Inumedia> It'd be a bit of a stretch, but it's a round-robbin approach.
<daftykins> yeah that doesn't sound like the answer
<Inumedia> daftykins: I believe it'll try both and the first to respond gets the connection
<daftykins> i don't think DNS resolution works that way
<Inumedia> Not sure, but it's worth  try imo.
<Inumedia> er, worth a try
<daftykins> cknox: there's always ##networking - i know your original query was reconfiguring your host DNS, which can be done, but i think this task can be tackled a lot better
<cknox> I thought this channel because this is the same setup we use at work with Windows clients and there's no issues
<cknox> I can easily enough work around the issue by manually editing resolve.conf, but that doesn't survive a reboot
<daftykins> that statement doesn't track for me - but yeah, NAT reflection is the issue here, setting up an entire DNS server internally to combat this would not be my approach
<daftykins> you can just purge resolvconf then hardcode it.
<daftykins> purge, reboot, edit, reboot - ensure it's still there
<Ben64> or could put in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<daftykins> that'd probably be the better idea :D
<Geo> I'm writing a deployment script, and I need to add a command to the sudoers file via the script. How can I do this non-interactively? Is there a file somwhere I can echo to?
<OerHeks> Geo, add a command or add a user with priveledge?
 * OerHeks is carefull with those funny hacks
<daftykins> "echo blah | sudo tee /path/to/sudoers_file" ?
<Inumedia> How do I make apt-get think it's on a different version of Ubuntu? I need to forcibly install a package from 15.04 and I'm on 15.10.
<daftykins> Inumedia: i think you should just find a proper version in a PPA / compile from source
<Geo> OerHeks: add a command
<Inumedia> I've banged my head against the wall trying to compile from source, and I haven't found a PPA containing cufflinks or libboost 1.55 for 15.10.
<OerHeks> Geo, add a command to sudoers, explain?
<Ben64> Inumedia: yeah looks like you'd have to compile it and any dependencies
<daftykins> Inumedia: maybe ask for help with the compile then
<truexfan81> lol i hate that situation
<Inumedia> Then I'll take another whack at compiling libboost from source and then come back.
<truexfan81> when you have to compile the deps, often you find that the deps have deps that also have to be compiled
<OerHeks> take a look @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Ben64> Inumedia: alternatively, you could install 14.04
<Inumedia> Ben64: I've considered just installing a different version of Ubuntu, but I'm hesitant as I'd also have to hack that in since I don't have physical access to the server atm.
<lucas__> anybody here know how to reseat a modem on dell latitude d830  im getting a flashing CAPS/Scroll lock post code error and ive traced it back to that but not 100%sure how to fix this
<Inumedia> lucas__: Reseat? Reseating is just generally unplugging and plugging it back in?
<truexfan81> Inumedia: yeah best bet is to just keep compiling until you get it and its entire chain of deps installed and working
<truexfan81> Inumedia: or just wait until you have physical access to the machine
<daftykins> lucas__: ##hardware please, although you may use ubuntu that's not an OS query :)
<Inumedia> truexfan81: Well, I forced the cufflinks install to pretend it worked with 15.10 and got the deb installed, but I'm missing the libboost dependencies.
<Inumedia> I had it working a few weeks ago, but I removed it and can't remember how I did it :p
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<truexfan81> Inumedia: i suggest compile libboost and its deps then problem will be solved
<Inumedia> Had to remove it, had to apt-get something and this was before I changed the deb to pretend it was 15.10 :D
<Inumedia> truexfan81: Building now. :)
<Inumedia> s/Building/Compiling/
<truexfan81> oh you have a deb package for it? i wouldn't do that unless you can make deb packages of the deps like libboost
<lucas__> Inumedia: so just pop this bad boy open and basically "unplug/plug in/ the wireless modem
<Inumedia> I have a deb package for cufflinks, the source of this problem.
<truexfan81> can you not compile cufflinks and make install it?
<qianian> oh yay! I wasn't sure this client would work.
<Inumedia> That requires me to first get libboost to compile and install properly, which is where the headache has been for the past few days :)
<qianian> how's everyone?
<asdopas> How do I find out what host my localhost is listening to?
<truexfan81> Inumedia: well i wish you luck, i have to go to bed now, downside of living with others, i have to go to bed when they do
<Inumedia> truexfan81: Haha, thanks, here's hoping this compile works.
<truexfan81> Inumedia: just follow the dep chain
<truexfan81> Inumedia: the configure script for libboost should tell you what all it needs
<Inumedia> Yeah
<Inumedia> They use some weird bootstrap and custom compile script instead of `./configure && make` like I'm used to.
<Inumedia> But it seems to be satisfied with the installed pieces
<asdopas> Do I use netstat?
<Inumedia> asdopas: I don't understand the original question.
<asdopas> On every machine there is a port on which localhost listens. Like 9090 or 22. How do I find mine?
<asdopas> Did that make sense Inumedia?
<daftykins> asdopas: you're not making any sense, but you're probably asking for the output of "netstat -tuln"
<daftykins> that'll show what services are running and listening on given ports.
<asdopas> Well then, what's the "proper" way of saying it? I'm not very tech literate.
<Ghost_r00t> could anyone tell me what kernel version does xubuntu 14.04.2 and 14.04.3 use?
<daftykins> asdopas: to be honest i don't know what you're after for sure, too vague
<Ghost_r00t> how could I afind that out short of downloading it?
<daftykins> Ghost_r00t: .2 media typically comes with the utopic HWE thus 3.16, .3 with the vivid HWE thus 3.19
<OerHeks> xubuntu 14.04.2 is eol, so no need for that kernel
<OerHeks> Ghost_r00t, why do you need that?
<asdopas> localhost:631 is my cupswrapper driver homepage. localhost:53 gives me an UNSAFE_PORT error. When I try localhost with other numbers like 8080, I get a CONNECTION_REFUSED error. Networking is confusing.
<daftykins> asdopas: not really, you can't just pick ports at random - you need to have something RUNNING there first :)
<asdopas> Is that how it works?
<asdopas> I didn't know.
<daftykins> yes, services bind to ports
<asdopas> I still want to investigate the UNSAFE_PORT error.
<daftykins> you just don't use a browser to visit 53.
<daftykins> but sure, look it up - it's all learning
<OerHeks> asdopas, that port is in use, so it is unsafe to use it
<Inumedia> asdopas: Per the unsafe port question, it sounds like you're using Chrome? http://superuser.com/questions/188058/which-ports-are-considered-unsafe-on-chrome
<LUKKA> can anyone help me find where is the noobguide?
<Nautilus_> I'm thinking I have an error in my notes, or is this correct?:   "127.0.1.1 email@example.com myhostname"  ...  notice that ends with 1.1
<daftykins> !manual | LUKKA
<ubottu> LUKKA: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ghost_r00t> OerHeks: the nouveau of reecent kernels past an certain kernel branch are faulty
<Inumedia> Nautilus_: 127.0.1.1 is basically the same as 127.0.0.1
<Nautilus_> oh really?
 * Nautilus_ should have mentioned he's editing the hosts file
<docmur> If I ssh to one headless host with x11forwarding (-X), and from that server, ssh to another, how can I launch a X11 app?  Do I need X11 on the middle server?
<asdopas> While I'm here, I'll ask another question about localhosts. I developed an application on a website, whose callback URL is 127.0.0.1:65010. This application is linked to a Python script with the same callback URL. However, when I try to authorize the script with my user account, I get a 500 internal server error. What gives?
<daftykins> docmur: might be able to SSH tunnel with one instance, then SSH -X straight to the target host with a second - doubt that's the ideal method but it might work :)
<Inumedia> asdopas: 500 internal server error is when the server experiences an error processing the request
<daftykins> asdopas: i think you belong in ##networking more
<daftykins> these are all very basic and not ubuntu specific.
<asdopas> Sorry.
<Inumedia> Hm. I haven't been in this channel for years, is it always this busy this late at night?
<daftykins> it's worldwide, this web
<Inumedia> Yeah, that's true. :P
<LUKKA> okay
<LUKKA> thanks
<waressearcher2> if host susceptible to blind icmp-reset attack, why do they call it vulnerability ? and why should it be patched ? I mean its a noraml behaviour to response to this kind of ICMP packets
<OerHeks> waressearcher2, what are you talking about, this old bug? http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2004-0790
<ubottu> Multiple TCP/IP and ICMP implementations allow remote attackers to cause a denial of service (reset TCP connections) via spoofed ICMP error messages, aka the "blind connection-reset attack."  NOTE: CVE-2004-0790, CVE-2004-0791, and CVE-2004-1060 have been SPLIT based on different attacks; CVE-2005-0065, CVE-2005-0066, CVE-2005-0067, and CVE-2005-0068 are related identifiers tha... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2004-0790)
<OerHeks> get real, it is not normal behaviour.
<waressearcher2> why are they considered vulnerability ?
<intuxicated> Hi , I have LG 25UM65-P Ultra-Wide IPS Monitor, this monitor maximum resolution is 1080 × 2560 but i can only use 1920 x 1080 . its because of my VGA driver ? what can i do to have this resolution?
<OerHeks> intuxicated, use the dvi or hdmi connection, and you are fine
<OerHeks> http://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-25UM65-P
<intuxicated> OerHeks, Im using dvi connection now
<intuxicated> I mean currently
<tomhardy> I have a 32gb usb stick, what can i format it with that will work for read/write in OSX, Windows and Linux
<tomhardy> that can handle bigger than 4.x gb files?
<Ben64> Internet13: what video card, what video card drivers, pastebin the output of "xrandr"
<Ben64> tomhardy: if osx supports ntfs, ntfs
<tomhardy> erm yeah... ok does ubuntu support write on ntfs?
<Ben64> yes
<OerHeks> yes, OOTB
<maddawg4> lol
<daftykins> Ben64 + tomhardy , OS X refuses to write to NTFS as standard - i'd recommend exFAT
<maddawg4> yes
<Ben64> daftykins: yeah idk about osx
<daftykins> *nod*
<maddawg4> what?
<maddawg4> i write to NTFS in OS X
<daftykins> it's not supported as standard
<maddawg4> oh i guess i forgot i have tuxera
<maddawg4> it can for sure read them tho
<daftykins> yep
<intuxicated> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/image.php?id=a8d4525
<intuxicated> this is my display setting
<OerHeks> image not available bla bla. cannot copy followup address
<daftykins> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=a8d4525
<daftykins> intuxicated: did your DVI cable come with the LG?
<Ben64> intuxicated:  what video card, what video card drivers, pastebin the output of "xrandr"
<OerHeks> paste on paste.ubuntu.com please
<intuxicated> daftykins, no, I buy it by my self
<daftykins> and you were sure to get a dual-link DVI cable yes?
<anarkhos> Does Ubuntu work well with AMD A8-7200P?
<intuxicated> daftykins, no Im not
<daftykins> intuxicated: http://www.playtool.com/pages/dvicompat/sldldvi.jpg
<intuxicated> Ben64, http://dpaste.com/0XCTABX
<intuxicated> daftykins, which one i should have?
<daftykins> the bottom one, dual link DVI
<daftykins> intuxicated: er your paste says HDMI connected, are you using an HDMI to DVI adapter?
<intuxicated> Im using DVI
<intuxicated> and i cant use HDMI
<intuxicated> my pc doesnt have HDMI port
<daftykins> ok so check your cable against my image
<intuxicated> ok
<wadadli> How can I move a directory with files in it?
<daftykins> mv /path /destination/
<wadadli> mv keeps telling me direcotry not empty
<intuxicated> daftykins, its like dl-dvi-d
<daftykins> ok, so you need to tell us the graphics device and driver next
<intuxicated> maybe my cable is no not good enough?
<daftykins> is it a laptop or desktop?
<intuxicated> pc
<OerHeks> wadadli, use the -R option, recursive
<intuxicated> desktop
<daftykins> intuxicated: is it using onboard graphics only, or a card?
<intuxicated> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<OerHeks> so it moves folders in folders too.
<daftykins> intuxicated: "grep model /proc/cpuinfo"
<intuxicated> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3240 CPU @ 3.40GHz
 * OerHeks wonders why mv has no -R option ....
<OerHeks> wadadli, oh i get it, you need the '/' at the end > mv /fromPath/ /toPath/
<daftykins> intuxicated: i think your ivybridge CPU is too old to drive that custom resolution
<daftykins> intuxicated: you'll have to buy a graphics card if your PC can be upgraded with one, to drive that screen
<daftykins> or use VGA if available, but that's a horrible solution :)
<daftykins> the good news is a 30 GBP nvidia card can drive that :)
<_28_ria> hello, something has've changed in the system (ubuntu 64 15.4), can't move or resize windows with the mouse. the mouse indicator changes, when I move to borders to resize, but click doesn't pass through to the window to resize or to move it.
<_28_ria> How to fix it?
<OerHeks> _28_ria, i have to drag and let go, no click at all with ALT + left mouse
<defcon6> hello guys. i have an i5 processor with integrated intel graphics and and wondering if I upgrade to Ubuntu 15.10 if that version has the intel drivers for linux like the 15.04 version.  graphics: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<OerHeks> defcon6, yes, intel is good supported.
<defcon6> sweet
<daftykins> that's the PCI device identifier and not a driver
<daftykins> :)
<mekhami> how did i ever use a computer before ubuntu+i3
<mekhami> i'll never know
<mekhami> my company forces me to use windows for menial red tape tasks and i wanna pull my hair out
<daftykins> mekhami: chat -> #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<_28_ria> OerHeks: I do see the borders and the header bar, I can click on them without alt, but the mouse click doesn't do anything on the borders and the header to move or resize them. Alt+mouse doesn't help either. Only the maximize/restore button works
<_28_ria> OerHeks: I mean my windows are completley visible, not hidden behind the screen
<OerHeks> _28_ria, i cannot resize windows if they are MAX. with that keys
<_28_ria> The mouse click works, on everything else
<Inumedia> Welp, I feel like a monster. Compiling failed to compile the libraries I needed, so I hopped on another server installed it all there through apt-get and then copied the .debs from the cache and forcibly installed them. :D
<alain> Hello, what are you favorite CLI email client?
<detrench> alain: wat
<alain> Beside Alpine..
<alain> email client commande line
<detrench> _28_ria: disable it
<detrench> It's a compiz issue _28_ria
<artisanIndia> wazzup guys
<jasonj8> Ubuntu keeps resetting my microphone volume. What do I do about this?
<_28_ria> I've reset compiz settings from the working computer, (exported from one comp, imported in this), but it didn't help, maybe somebody can help, where in compiz I can look to fix that problem, because I am lost.
<arooni> is it a problem that some of my files located in my wordpress install are owned by wp-user ?
<arooni> i dont recall ever creating that user
<root__> helo
<arooni> nevermind ; i do now
<delt> Hello
<delt> just wondering, how do i tell which version of Qt is included with my system?
<localuser-> Is it possible to get GL 4.4  support using the free AMD driver? It says its dependent on LLVM 3.7, is this trivial to change?
<ki7mt> delt, If you have Qmake installed, simply type: qmake --version . that will render both the version of Qmake, and the QT version installed.
<cluelessperson> hey all, I have a question.  I've been using Deluge for quite awhile and today it just disappeared.
<cluelessperson> So I go looking.  The /home/deluge/.config/deluge/deluge_files  are there    /etc/init/deluged.conf   is there, referencing  /usr/bin/deluged    which ISN'T
<cluelessperson> then I check, it's not even installed
<cluelessperson> what would cause this to just randomly uninstall?
<delt> ki7mt: thanks.
<ki7mt> delt, you can also use: qtchooser --list-versions
<VictoriaXOXO> Awwww yisssss. The Arch Linux wiki solved my problem within a minute or two that the official Ubuntu support channel spent days on. No offense. :P
<VictoriaXOXO> Those guys are nerds.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: what was your issue
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Black magic tearing.
<VictoriaXOXO> But now it's GONE!
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: and you solved it how
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: A simple line in xorg.conf. :)
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: thats not how ubuntu works, you shouldt be editing xorg to get things straight
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: No, I know, but at this point I've given up.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: wich driver do you have active?
<VictoriaXOXO> Nothing else works.
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: 352.63 (recommended).
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: wich card chipset and ubuntu version?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 and 14.04 LTS.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: have you tryed all drivers in your list?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: I've tried 8394 different things, including all drivers, reading forum threads, blog posts, and whined in here.
<VictoriaXOXO> Nothing else works.
<VictoriaXOXO> So I'm happy with this for now.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: tryed 15.10?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: No, I'm not moving away from LTS.
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Be right back.
<uxfi> was there a user on here called Worm something earlier?
<uxfi> anyone know?
<uxfi> Wormdrink or worm something?
<Latrodectus> uxfi: try whowas
<uxfi> Latrodectus:  can I jsut type in worm?
<uxfi> hm
<uxfi> I remember he was in here ugh
<Latrodectus> uxfi: try #freenode
<uxfi> ah ok
<uxfi> ty
<lotuspsychje> uxfi: you can also re-ask your question here right now
<uxfi> oops
<uxfi> what was that?
<Latrodectus> !question | uxfi
<ubottu> uxfi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nitish> how can I change permission of a folder with all its subfolders and containing items?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<biglanky> chmod -R 755 /path/to/folder
<nitish> biglanky: what -R represents?
<biglanky> recursive, meaning it will descend into sub folders and apply permissions there as well
<nitish> biglanky: thanks.. it worked.
<lotuspsychje> biglanky: +1
<biglanky> np
<makarena> Hello. When I click "synchro" in Gnome Calendar under Ubuntu 15.10 nothing happens?
<nitish> I have registered on freenode with another username but here showing is other. How can I switch account?
<nitish> here showing is my default ubuntu username.
<lotuspsychje> nitish: wich irc client?
<nitish> lotuspychje: freenode
<nitish> lotuspychje: here irssi
<lotuspsychje> nitish: ask the #irssi guys
<nitish> how can I connect to freenode server?
<lotuspsychje> nitish: ask in #freenode
<paez> hola
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<lotuspsychje> !es | paez
<ubottu> paez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<paez> fah no ay nadie
<eatingthenight> I am running cron directly, anyway I can pass the environment variables of the user running the cron to the scripts that cron is running?
<paez> hello
<lotuspsychje> paez: how can we help you?
<nitish> paez: ask your question.
<nitish> how can I logout?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | nitish maybe start here
<ubottu> nitish maybe start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OerHeks> nitish,  /exit
<OerHeks> time to read some manual about irssi
<OerHeks> http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/irssi.html
<homesangsang> hello
<sangsang> hello
<lotuspsychje> homesangsang: welcome, what can we do for you?
<eatingthenight> any command like envdir but only you can specify one file instead of a directory of files?
<edoderoo> just put one file in that directory?
<dionysus69> ok so I have a dev machine and production machine, I have an RSA key on dev machine and how do i login with ssh to production machine with with that key?
<OerHeks> dionysus69, login trough SSH, then ssh-copy-id <username>@<host>  # see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<OerHeks> dionysus69, and some more important stuff, disable password ( after succesfull ssh key copying) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<guite> Hi there :)
<guite> Is there anyone here suffering as much as I do to get its nvidia GC working ? :)
<texmex> Does anyone know if it is possible to watch podcast on SMPlayer,and if so how?
<BREAK> Hello, Anyone know how to bypass the gmail mobile verification?
<guite> The best I could get is the xorg error http://paste.ubuntu.com/13342433/
<guite> couldn’t be able to find a solution on the internet
<dionysus69> OerHeks: ok thanks ))
<dionysus69> so if I do ssh-copy-id <username>@<host> while I am sshed from client to host, it will automatically add public rsa to the host?
<nayKang> too many kernel: nfs: server  not responding, still trying
<OerHeks> dionysus69, yes
<texmex> What's the best software to use for podcast?
<BREAK> Hello, Anyone know how to bypass the gmail mobile verification?
<dionysus69> OerHeks: also, I am using ip address of the host to connect with ssh, how can I use username@host instead? where do I set it?
<OerHeks> dionysus69@<ip>
<guite> If any of you have an ubuntu trusty with a working nvidia geforce 840m, I’d like to know if you had a specific configuration to apply for that :)
<dionysus69> OerHeks: oh haha ok I didn't ask question correctly :) how do I map ip to some nickname like hosts file in windows :)
<guite> internet didn’t help. This article looked promising but didn’t work at all for me http://askubuntu.com/questions/481007/every-reboot-alternatives-for-x86-64-linux-gnu-gl-conf-and-i386-linux-gnu-gl-con
<TJ-> guite: Are you impling you have a problem with the same config? It's easier to actually describe your issue :)
<texmex> Break this might help http://bit.ly/1QOSTpc
<TJ-> dionysus69: using .ssh/config entries
<OerHeks> dionysus69, not sure, i think you want an alias for that ip ?
<TJ-> dionysus69: see "man ssh_config"
<dionysus69> TJ-: hmm cool cool thanks and OerHeks you too :D
<OerHeks> oh oke
<guite> TJ-: Thanks for answering :) I have a black screen at boot if I set the nvidia card in nvidia-settings
<guite> It can be black screen or sometimes, it switches back automatically to the intel graphic card
<OerHeks> that nvidia geforce 840m should work with nvidia 337+  http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverresults.aspx/74888/en-us
<TJ-> dionysus69: I have lots configured, but here's an example for github: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13342526/
<guite> OerHeks: I use 352, seems to be the recommended driver for it…
<TJ-> guite: OK, so this is an Optimus/nvidia-prime issue
<guite> yes it is :)
<guite> sorry it wasn’t clear
<TJ-> guite: the first thing I'd recommend is ensuring you have the LTS Enablement kernel/Xorg stack installed
<TJ-> !ltse | guite
<ubottu> guite: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dionysus69> ssh-copy-id <username>@<host> the host part should be the ip of the client? so if my dev machine is a laptop and I change ip allot this will be close to useless?
<grtsq> exit
<TJ-> dionysus69: right; which is why we prefer using DNS hostnames and dynamic/multicast-DNS. Ubuntu by default installs m-DNS client/server avahi so if all systems on the network are using m-DNS you may be OK
<dionysus69> ugh :D
<guite> TJ-: Didn’t finish to read yet but, is it a way to backport package from vivid ?
<guite> TJ-: if so, maybe I should better upgrade to vivid, don’t you think ?
<TJ-> dionysus69: It depends where you're using ssh with @<ip>. A one-off for ssh-copy-id is no big deal, configuring an alias in .ssh/config is better, but using a hostname that can always be resolved to the correct IP address is obviously preferable. If your dev machine (the laptop) is the client this won't matter - only if the target you're connecting to keeps changing its IP address.
<TJ-> guite: No, its not backports as such, it's specific up to date hardware support for devices that were produced after the LTS was released.
<TJ-> guite: it just so happens those packages come from later releases, which makes sense, but they're part of the main archive.
<guite> TJ-: OK thanks ! Looks great
<guite> Might not solve my problems but anyway, still gives me hope :)
<TJ-> guite: most times it solves this exact issue
<guite> \o/
<winem_> morning, I'm running ubuntu 15.04 on my laptop and made updates yesterday evening. everything was fine until I shut the notebook down.  now, when I start it, I see the login screen but some icons (settings for example) are missing but the options (Gnome, Default, Ubuntu, etc.) appears if I move the mouse over it... I see the background screen for a few seconds after login before it logs out again
<winem_> and I had no chance to enter the grub menu (holding shift during boot is still correct?!) or enter a shell...
<Kartagis> how come my dd destroyed partition is showing 647G occupied?
<winem_> do you have any idea how to rescue the system?
<TJ-> winem_: Shift is correct; as long as you hold it down early enough
<winem_> TJ-, I use Ubuntu with encrypted disks + swap
<TJ-> winem_: That sounds like you've been hit by a relatively common issue that seems to affect Unity
<TJ-> winem_: Same here; changes nothing about boot :)
<winem_> but the fallback to the login screen also happens when I login with Gnome
<winem_> TJ-, did you solve the issue yet?
<dionysus69> TJ-: ok thanks, my host wont be changing ip so problem solved yay xD
<TJ-> winem_: I don't use Gnome/Unity, but the issues we've dealt with seem to involve moving the $HOME/.config directory to a backup to remove some little understood config problem. But, before looking at that, check the Xorg server's logs in case its a 'simple' GPU driver issue. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TJ-> Kartagis: if you pastebin some actual command results to illustrate we may be able to tell you; right now we could tell you 'because the Cat sat on the keyboard' and it'd make as much sense as anything else :)
<Kartagis> TJ-: http://termbin.com/gt8m
<winem_> ok, let me test something
<TJ-> Kartagis: looks like there's a valid file-system on /dev/sdb1
<Kartagis> I used photorec to recover all my data but filenames are all messed up. can you recommend another solution?
<Kartagis> filenames are something f293494.txt
<winem_> TJ-, I'm unable to open any terminal or my lovely terminator. after login, I have about 10 seconds to do something and then the login screen appears again
<TJ-> Kartagis: If the directory inodes were lost then no, photorec names files arbitrarily
<TJ-> winem_: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get a real console, log-in there, work from the shell
<Kartagis> TJ-: any other tool?
<TJ-> Kartagis: nope, if the superblocks were destroyed then short of manually locating and rebuilding the directory entries its not going to happen. Those entries were likely over-written
<winem_> TJ-.... sorry... I'm so damn stupid... of course f1 to f7...
<winem_> don't know how often I did it on servers but did not think on it regarding the current issue :D
<TJ-> winem_: use 'pastebinit' to send logs etc.
<TJ-> winem_: we all get tunnel vision at some point :)
<winem_> thank you. I will try to solve the issue from the command line now :)
<maxtimbo> yo, simple thing, i'm sure. but there is a little red triangle that says the update info is out of date. happens every once in a while after i update. Can't get rid of it sometimes. what's the deal?
<maxtimbo> i surmise it's about outdated ppa's
<norc> So. Why is add-apt-repository so hesistant to show me any error messages. I just spent the past hour trying to understand why I couldn't add a PPA, just to realize I have already added it.
<TJ-> maxtimbo: usually due to not being able to fetch some package lists. Best to use the terminal shell and do "sudo apt update" and investigate the warnings, if any
<norc> "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:brightbox/ruby-ng'" is such a helpful error message. Tells me everything I need to know.... :(
<TJ-> norc: maybe it expects the user to be more intelligent than it? :D
<TJ-> norc: patches welcome, as always :p
<maxtimbo> they are all 404 not founds, TJ-
<TJ-> maxtimbo: sounds to me like that's an unsupported ubuntu release. what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<maxtimbo> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<norc> TJ-: Seriously though, sometimes you need to reinstall ca-certs, different times its a DNS issue, or your server time is not up to date, or your proxy returns an error...
<norc> It's a guess game that forces me to strace into the application and have a packet sniffer running in the background...
<maxtimbo> nah, it's a few outdated ppa's, TJ-
<maxtimbo> i think i just need to scrap them
<TJ-> norc: if you're having those kind of issues routinely there's something very wrong in the deployment
<TJ-> norc: as the saying goes "PPAs are NOT supported" and for good reason
<OerHeks> maxtimbo, paste the errors on paste.ubuntu.com and have a look
<maxtimbo> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13342793/
<norc> TJ-: It's a fair point. Though the ca-cert issues I get routinely with apt can give me headaches thoug.
<TJ-> norc: CA certs? That's an X509 issue, unrelated to anything apt does
<norc> TJ-: Maybe I just happen to notice it more often than others because I have a few dozen boxes (albeit this is small in what some admins have)
<OerHeks> maxtimbo, 1 this one has no wily candidates https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/ubuntu/java
<TJ-> norc: if you're using PPAs then any issues there will be GPG keys, nothing to do with X509 CAs
<OerHeks> this one too, https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/gstffmpeg-keep ( i tried that myself to get wma playing, no luck )
<nonedead>  have been looking for hours for a answer for my resolv.conf problem I have been having It clears itself the instant something is written to it
<norc> TJ-: No I get these CA issues from time to time when installing standard packages with apt.
<TJ-> nonedead: that's because /etc/resolv.conf is managed by resolvconf, and the user shouldn't touch it
<OerHeks> maxtimbo, and the last one too, https://launchpad.net/~wallch/+archive/ubuntu/wallch-daily no candidates
<nonedead> I do not have resolvconf installed
<TJ-> norc: apt does NOT uses X509 or CAs; are you getting your terminology in a twist?
<OerHeks> maxtimbo,  remove them with ppa-purge, see the correct ppa name in the urls
<maxtimbo> that's the command. was having trouble recalling it. thanks OerHeks
<TJ-> nonedead: so a non-standard deployment. you'd best tell us the precise details of the system.
<nonedead> It is running the latest stable Debian with Sickrage and nzbGet installed
<nonedead> Plus screen and unrar
<nonedead> That is all that is installed
<TJ-> nonedead: this is the Ubuntu support channel; for Debian see #debian
<nonedead> I was hoping that someone in here could hel[
<nonedead> *help
<nonedead> The only answer I have gotten from there is check you NetworkManager config
<nonedead> It is a command line box, no gui is installed on the machine
<Viking667> good evening, all
<TJ-> nonedead: As I said, we only provide support for Ubuntu in this channel
<nonedead> Alright, fine
<Viking667> I have a bash program I previously started with a .desktop file. Now, I'm noticing it turns up in the process list as:  python3 /usr/bin/bash -x /home/viking/mycommand -s mycommandparams
<Viking667> As you can imagine, not a lot happens. No gnome terminal...
<Viking667> oops, sorry. My bad, I meant to type this:  /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/gnome-terminal -x /home/viking/bin/mycommand -s myparam-
<Viking667> Is there something else I should be doing now I've upgraded to 15.04?
<winem_> still stuck in the login loop....
<abdel_> i can't install skype and I keep on getting this error: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-security/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_vivid-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<pinPoint> can I build a binary in ubuntu 14.04 and move it to ubuntu 12.04?
<winem_> abdel_, probably, it's just a warning. check the sources lists in /etc/apt/ and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for the entry
<TJ-> winem_: did you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<abdel_> whenever i do sudo apt-get install skpye
<abdel_> it give me error
<TJ-> abdel_: what error? and it is "skype" not "skpye" in case it is a simple typo
<ki7mt> pinPoint, use pbuilder or cowbuilder for that, make things simple and all but gauntnesses correct package compatibility.
<Nitish> So finally I am using irssc from windows os. Can anyone tell me that how can I open this in default windows cmd?
<abdel_> E: Unable to locate package skype
<abdel_> root@abdel-HP-ProBook-4530s:~#
<abdel_> @Tj
<pinPoint> ki7mt: what if I just used terminal, and make/gcc
<winem_> Tj-, not yet. let me do it now
<ki7mt> pinPoint, then you run the risk of lib / tool chain issues
<abdel_> 'I am using ubuntu 15.04, but having a difficult time installing skype, I have checked software center but its not there
<Nitish> HOw can I open irssi in my default windows os cmd?
<OerHeks> abdel_, enable partner repository first, for that 3th party binairy blob
<TJ-> abdel_: "apt-cache search -n skype" will list all candidate packages, but I think you need a 3rd party repository for Skype
<abdel_> how do I do that Oerheks
<OerHeks> !skype | abdel_
<ubottu> abdel_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<pinPoint> ki7mt: is there a way of me getting glibc 2.17 into ubuntu 12.04 without serious breakage?
<Viking667> Nitish: That's not exactly a Ubuntu question, you realise.
<ki7mt> pinPoint, why I recommended pbuilder is, it builds the package in a sanitary environment which is both version and arch specific.
<Nitish> Viking667: oh ya..
<abdel_> @Oerheks: how do you mean !skype | abdel_
<Nitish> Viking667: I think I should go to #freenode.
<TJ-> pinPoint: if a package is for 12.04, and the build host is 14.04, use a pbuilder/schroot/sbuild chroot 12.04 env to build the package
<Nitish> How can I go one step back from here?
<pinPoint> it is not a package, rather a binary file
<Viking667> Nitish: or you could also type /join #windows
<pinPoint> something i can throw inside /usr/sbin/
<TJ-> pinPoint: right, so build it in a 12.04 chroot
<ki7mt> pinPoint, There is always a way, and you cuse update-alternatives to run multiple tool chaines, but IMHO, it's not the best path, others may disagree.
<ki7mt> cuse - could use
<TJ-> pinPoint: use 'debootstrap' to create a simple buildd chroot for it
<OerHeks> abdel, read the message from ubottu, is that so hard to understand?
<pinPoint> yeah i'm lost
<pinPoint> right now I'm getting this nasty error: /libressl-2.3.1/.openssl/lib/libcrypto.a(getentropy_linux.o): In function `getentropy_fallback':
<ki7mt> TJ-, That what pbuilder / pbuilder-dist does, builds chroot  that is arch and version specific. debboostrap is used to create the base image.
<pinPoint> ngnix+libressl builds properly on my 14.04 but moving to 12.04 with those ideas ^^^ just seems painful :/
<bp0> how does one reinstall ubuntu but save users and passwords?
<TJ-> ki7mt: correct, but pbuilder is for tailored for Debian package builds and that isn't what pinPoint wants here
<atralheaven1> Hello, I want to install a .deb file from terminal, how can I do it?
<osho0000> what good browser is lighter than midori for lubuntu?
<ki7mt> More Info: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<OerHeks> atralheaven1, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/<deb>
<winem_> atralheaven1 dpkg -i <dev-file.deb>
<Viking667> meanwhile, how do I create a .desktop file that calls gnome-terminal with my program as an arg, without it first calling python3 to execute gnome terminal?
<TJ-> bp0: backup  /etc/group /etc/passwd /etc/shadow /etc/sudoers
<Viking667> ... something seems weird there.
<pinPoint> TJ-: ki7mt would moving to 14.04 be another solution?
<bp0> TJ-, will there be any problem with the users that packages created?
<bp0> if I replace those files in the new install
<Viking667> those files should never GET replaced
<winem_> TJ-, now, the login works but I have another issue. do you have one more second for me?
<ki7mt> pinPoint, solution for what? I build packages for all the current Ubuntu releases, across i386,amd64, armhf and ppcel63, all using pbuilder, it's not just for Debian.
<Viking667> ... hang on, which files are you referring to, bp0?
<TJ-> bp0: the uid/gids could end up being different but as long as you insert the backed-up files as soon as an ubuntu-minimal is in place, and do a sed search/replace to fix them up to match the new system, it will then work OK for subsequent package installs
<ki7mt> whoos ppc64el my bad
<TJ-> someone's got a sticky bit
<Viking667> Ah, my mistake. I'll do the "Okay, I'll shaddup" thing.
<pinPoint> for the build to finish properly. feels like more learning is to be had. :/
<curses> Hi guys - I'm running a bunch of virtual Ubuntu servers and I'm looking to make them more secure. Would anyone be able to point me at some good resources for server security?
<ki7mt> TJ-, Sure do.
<Viking667> meh. I'll deal with this thing another time.
<TJ-> pinPoint: maybe the minimal library versions required is the crux of the issue, and you'll end up in a 'dependency hell' due to that.
<Viking667> Cheers, everyone. Have a good night/day/afternoon.
<TJ-> winem_: what was the issue that prevented log-in? GPU driver?
<pinPoint> TJ-: I think it needs maybe glibc 2.17
<ki7mt> Lets see, thrid package, of section 2.1 -- ah yes, pbuilder: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<pinPoint> 12.04 only maxes out at 2.15
<malloh> please help
<malloh> me
<pinPoint> i haven't looked around for unofficial ppa for it
<abdel_> i keep getting this: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-security/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_vivid-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<pinPoint> ki7mt: how much work is there to be had? lol
<TJ-> pinPoint: an option for it is to install a 14.04 chroot on the 12.04 system and then you'll not have issues
<ki7mt> pinPoint, FOr a personal, non-launchpad package, it's fairly simple.
<TJ-> pinPoint: again, 'debootstrap' will help you there.
<bp0> TJ-, so those files + home are all I need to preserve users into a different ubuntu install?
<abdel_> how do I get rid of this warning
<winem_> I noticed that the dpkg has shown an error in the log. dpkg reconfigure did the trick. now I works when I boot an old kernel (3.19.0-22). when I just choose ubuntu I get the screen requesting the passphrase to decrypt my hdds but I can not enter anything. If I choose the latest kernel (3.19.0-33-generic) it hangs atfer Loading initial ramdisk for a few minutes now
<TJ-> bp0: yes. /etc/group is the groups, /etc/passwd is the users, their shells and home directories, and /etc/shadow is the user encrypted passwords
<bp0> TJ-, aright, thank you
<TJ-> bp0: /etc/sudoers is the sudo config but that's usually standard unless you've customised it
<TJ-> winem_: so you've got LUKS/dm-crypt root file-system?
<winem_> only /home and /swap is encrypted
<TJ-> winem_: that sounds like a 'Plymouth' splash screen issue and/or the wrong TTY being used for input. Which Ubuntu release is that on?
<winem_> 15.04
<TJ-> winem_: OK, so not being unlocked during intialramfs then
<winem_> and yes, I already assume a Plymouth issue
<TJ-> winem_: Are you using systemd or Upstart for the init system?
<ki7mt> pinPoint, But when your building on an differe arch  / version, that's where, as TJ- point out, chroot comes in, pbuilder ( my recommendation ) makes that whole process of building the package very easy.
<TJ-> winem_: first thing I'd try is removing "splash" from the kernel command-line
<pinPoint> well lets see. I have to build another 14.04 while I have a Vbox running of 14.04 while in win10. *head spins*
<TJ-> winem_: 2nd is disabling GRUB graphical console so Linux uses pure text consoles during start-up
<pinPoint> i'll take down my notes for nginx+libressl and keep them on shelf for later when I upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04
<winem_> systemd, TJ-
<winem_> disabling GRUB graphical console is done by enabling GRUB_TERMINAL=console ?
<TJ-> winem_: We had an issue recently sounds like yours; In it, the user couldn't enter their pass-phrase and it turned out - after a lot of diagnostics - that the wrong tty was being used for reading input (i.e. not the console that was being displayed). I seem to recall it was caused because the usual kernel command-line option "vt.handoff=7" had been removed
<TJ-> winem_: correct
<winem_> ok, but I could add the kernel option in the grub menu after pressing e, right?
<TJ-> winem_: correct again :)
<ki7mt> pinPoint, It's pretty easy .. well sort of, create your chroot: pbuilder-dist precise amd64 create  .. then build a widget: pbuilder-dist precise i386 ./*precise*.dsc
<ki7mt> pinPoint, Obviously change amd64 to i386 or whatever the needed arch is
<pinPoint> :/
<winem_> let me double-check it but it looks like removing splash from the command-line seemed to work
<ki7mt> I setup scripts to do most of it. once you do a few, it's pretty easy.
<Molloh> Hi people
<lotuspsychje> Molloh: welcome, how can we help you?
<NKD> Molloh: ask your question.
<Molloh> im need help from my video driver
<_ACID_> hey eveyone
<NKD> Molloh: explain in more details.
<lotuspsychje> !details | Molloh
<ubottu> Molloh: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<_ACID_> How is doing?
<lotuspsychje> _ACID_: you joined an ubuntu support channel mate
<winem_> ok. booting the latest kernel via recovery-mode -> entering the passphrase for home and choos resume normally works
<winem_> but it does not work without the recovery mode or booting into the grub default. will try the other approaches
<TJ-> winem_: does the 'default' command-line have vt.handoff=7 on it?
<ki7mt> pinPoint, I gotta go now, as as there's a sticky bit problem, but I think you'll find, using sbuild, pbuilder or cowbuilder is good route to build a pkg on one version-arch for another version-arch.
<winem_> no
<pinPoint> no. I think i will just move to 14.04
<pinPoint> i just finished another build on the vbox 14.04 and it was successful. :/
<slickrick> ubuntu
<ki7mt> pinPoint, That is certainly an option :-)
<pinPoint> thanks for the tips though. will look into pbuilder later
<Molloh> I'm working on OS Trenta I have a problem with the resolution is connected to the LCD ekrana.PC TV.Razreshenie billed 1920-1080 but still huge , huge icons and okna.Im Tried to put different drivers , but or rupture
<Molloh> solution remains the same or normal but the sound via HDMI No
<OerHeks> Molloh, how is OS Trenta related to ubuntu support?
<Molloh> it is based on Ubuntu 14
<lotuspsychje> Molloh: and its not officially supported
<OerHeks> Molloh, find their irc channel > https://tree.taiga.io/project/trenta-os/wiki/support
<Molloh> I understand that is not officially supported , but I was advised to go here
<OerHeks> bad advise, that trenta has its own issues.
<Molloh> Unfortunately in the channel no one
<ki7mt> That's may be a good reason to *not* use that distro.
<death_> Hello...
<Molloh> people!
<Molloh> please help me
<death_> yeah...
<lotuspsychje> Molloh: make your life easy mate and install an ubuntu version from the topic
<OerHeks> again, that trenta has its own issues.
<lotuspsychje> Molloh: there are lots of wm's you can try on official ubuntu aswell, to make it look as trenta
<Molloh> So I did not fix the problem with the resolution remains
<lotuspsychje> Molloh: please seek trenta help elsewhere
<lotuspsychje> Molloh: again, you can install themes on our official ubuntu, so its look clean like trenta
<Molloh> It is based on Ubuntu, in support of Trent told me to contact the support for Ubuntu with my problem.
<lotuspsychje> Molloh: and that was wrong advise
<Molloh> This is the same Ubuntu just another shell, and then the problem must be addressed as well as in ubuntu.Chto in such cases, as I have done in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Molloh, no they did not, you just stated the irc was empty :-D
<winem_> TJ-, still around?
<Psil0Cybin> Sup
<Molloh> If he really is empty
<Psil0Cybin> How has everyone been doing
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<HackerII> marnin lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey HackerII
<abdel_> hello guys
<abdel_> my wifi
<abdel_> is not working
<Grimblee> that's sad, what kind of test did you do ?
<abdel_> I am using ubuntu 15.04 , i have a wired connection but my wifi is not working
<Grimblee> did you try rebooting ?
<Grimblee> what's the output of ifconfig wlan0 ?
<abdel_> I am using ubuntu 15.04 , i have a wired connection but my wifi is not working
<lotuspsychje> abdel_: wifi card chipset?
<Grimblee> Yeah, what's the output of "ifconfig wlan0" in temrinal ?
<Grimblee> terminal*
<Grimblee> Do you see wifi networks in the system tray ?
<winem_> I have an issue with Ubuntu 15.04. an update from yesterday evening caused a login loop. this is fixed now. but now, I'm unable to connect to any wifi. no wifis are listed in the network manager
<winem_> restarted the manager several times
<Grimblee> seems like you've got the issue as abdel_
<Grimblee> the same*
<lotuspsychje> winem: sudo lshw -C network
<Grimblee> same version, same error
<winem_> lotuspsychje, done. *network UNCLAINED lists the wireless controller and *-network DISABLED the LAN controller (which should be ok, because there is no direct LAN interface and I have to use a USB-to-Ethernet adapter
<lotuspsychje> winem: wifi card chipset?
<winem_> Intel Wireless 7265
<lotuspsychje> winem: did you update to latest with network cable?
<winem_> no
<lotuspsychje> winem: try a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<winem_> I have the adapter at home and wanted to know if one of you has another approach. but ok, I'll do it today evening anywa
<lotuspsychje> winem: also check your additional drivers list
<lotuspsychje> winem: come online with your home pc, where the card is located and try the update with cable
<vape> I'm trying to get jetty running with an init script on Ubuntu 12.04. Using "service jetty run" does start it in the foreground as expected. "service jetty start" reports "FAILED", but actually it does start jetty and writes the pid file
<vape> but because it reports failed, I can't then stop the service, and my config management tooling thinks it failed
<EriC^^> vape: try sudo service jetty restart
<vape> EriC^^: I can't even start it in the first place EriC^^
<vape> or rather, I can, but init thinks I can't
<EriC^^> worth a shot
<vape> and it needs to work when the service starts on boot, cos the config management tool only has visibility at the service level
<vape> these are cattle not pets, I can't be sshing onto them
<EriC^^> vape: try without using run first
<vape> well if I do "service jetty restart" it tries to stop jetty (the PID in the /var/run/jetty.pid isn't the actual PID of the process)
<vape> and then tries to start jetty, and reports FAILED again just like when I do start
<vape> The only thing that works is "service jetty run" which doesn't fork to the background
<EriC^^> vape: if you try start without run first does it work?
<vape> OK so right now, jetty isn't running. but there is a file /var/run/jetty.pid which contains a number
<vape> The number doesn't correspond to any running process
<vape> if I do service jetty start it prints dots for a few seconds and then prints FAILED
<vape> After doing that the number in /var/run/jetty.pid changes
<winem_> lotuspsychje, ok will do it. thanks
<lotuspsychje> morning MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<winem_> lotuspsychje, I got an adapter now and I recognized further issues. LAN is also not working... and I'm missing the settings to change the screen brightness, etc
<lotuspsychje> winem: try ubuntu LTS for a more stable experience
<soft_> ciao
<winem_>  lotus, to be honest, I'm wondering why I did not install 14.04 like I did on all other workstations
<winem_> last question: networking via LAN works if I enter the rescue mode, enable networking first and resume to the normal boot procedure
<winem_> but it does not work without this workaround
<winem_> any guess why it fails?
<lotuspsychje> winem: sounds like an intel driver failing perhaps
<lotuspsychje> winem: you can try a 14.04.3 liveusb, and test both your adapters from there
<lotuspsychje> winem: see if it makes a difference with 15.04
<winem_> ok, great idea!
<TJ-> winem_: as always... read the logs. syslog for networking, if the PC is  using Network Manager
<rpadovani> Hey all :-) I'm on ubuntu 14.04 with all updates installed. Starting today, when I click on 'x' to close a window, it closes *all* instances of the program. Like, I open 2 terminals, I close one, both are closed - same with multiple firefox windows
<rpadovani> is it a known bug?
<winem_> TJ-, I'm very confused.. it does not even accept usb drives for backups, etc... let me see the logs
<TJ-> winem_: if there's a general hardware issue, check dmesg / kern.log. if device nodes aren't bein correctly populated that sounds like a udevd issue. Have you checked the root file-system etc. haven't run out of space of you're getting multiple 'weird' issues?
<L0> hello. I have one thing to ask. It's about renaming network interface names. I know there is a file called 'iftab' under /etc, and i tried changing it, but seems like something is overwriting that change. anyone has idea?
<L0> right now, my wireless interface name is ridiculus, 'wlp3s0'
<winem_>  filesystem check on all partitions was successfully and dmesg looks fine. it fines the new usb drive and shows the right prodcut info
<winem_> I would just have to make a backup of a few gb...
<L0> it only happened when i install ubuntu 15.10, such thing didn't occur to me when upgrading from 14.10 to 1510
<L0> anyone got similar problem with network interface names?
<MonkeyDust> L0  guess you have to rename you wireless network in the router (192.168.1.1 or so)
<L0> MonkeyDust: Uh, how is that related?
<L0> MonkeyDust: it was my wireless adapter name, not the router's
<TJ-> L0: "/etc/iftab" ?
<L0> TJ-: Tried, being overwritten at boot
<L0> and i tried adding network.rules file under /etc/udev/rules.d/, didn't work either
<TJ-> L0: interface naming is done by Systemd, according to the predictable network interface name specification
<L0> but shouldn't the custom network.rules file overwrite the naming convention?
<L0> this is quite annoying, since i can't even remember that weird name, and it's hard to type too. wlan0 is much better
<TJ-> L0: Ubuntu doesn't use /etc/iftab, and we don't have the ifrename tool either. Are you sure that's an ubuntu system?
<L0> yes, i'm on ubuntu 15.10 and i can confirm i have iftab file
<TJ-> L0: So am I, there's no package using ifrename or /etc/iftab
<TJ-> L0: see http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<L0> i don't have ifrename but iftab is present
<L0> TJ-: and the weird thing is when i change the name inside iftab and reboot, it revert back to original name inside that file again
<MonkeyDust> L0  maybe because that iftab file is alien to ubuntu
<zingz0r> hi guys!
<noelia>  Hello everyone
<bober454> hi
<L0> hi there
<allvariables> hi
<bober454> what kind of chat is this??
<TJ-> bober454: answering support questions for Ubuntu
<zingz0r> i'd like to backup my server before update. is bacula best for it or what would you sugesT?
<MonkeyDust> bober454  ubuntu support
<L0> bober454: volunteer run ubuntu support, i guess
<zingz0r> suggest*
<MonkeyDust> zingz0r  rync is pretty fast and versatile
<zolder> hi
<noelia> I need to install wine but I get this message from Synaptic: Broken packages or dependencies unresolved
<zingz0r> u mean rsync?
<MonkeyDust> noelia  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> zingz0r  type, yes, that's what i mean
<zolder> will the standard ubuntu 14.04.3 driver wich is provided in the installation will be enough to run steam games ? or can i install the amd driver from the website..
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<noelia> MonkeyDust Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<L0> noelia: run 'sudo apt-get install -f' that'll resolv dependencies
<MonkeyDust> noelia  in a terminal, run   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zingz0r> ty. and should i bacup all folders or is there a folder list which is enough for restoration
<MonkeyDust> zingz0r  there's also #ubuntu-server
<zingz0r> oh ty
<zingz0r> see you
<noelia> I did both but the output of "sudo apt-get install wine" is this: http://pastebin.com/st0FQmwY
<murat_> hi
<MonkeyDust> noelia  what's the output of   sudo apt update
<murat_> hj
<MonkeyDust> murat_  it works
<noelia> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/2W8hVLyP
<noelia> Which means "Failed to obtain..."
<MonkeyDust> noelia  is what i thought... the ppa
<noelia> MonkeyDust Oh, the ppa
<MonkeyDust> noelia  disaable / remove the ppa, then update again
<zolder> Hi, iwas installsting steam in ubuntu, but i got error You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<zolder> libc.so.6
<zolder> do i need to do just apt-get install libc.so.6 ?
<noelia> MonkeyDust The output of "sudo apt update" is correct now (after disabling the ppa), but I still can't install wine
<TJ-> zolder: last time we saw that, it turned out to be a false message, and due to a corrupted 0-length file in $HOME/.steam/
<zolder> ok TJ.
<zolder> How can i fix that?
<MonkeyDust> noelia  moment, i have something called 'fix packages'...
<TJ-> zolder: The user renamed the steam directory with a back-up name and let steam re-install the files under $HOME
<noelia> MonkeyDust Ok, thank you :)
<zolder> i cannot choose where steam is installed
<zolder> it just goes..
<TJ-> zolder: if the existing directory is $HOME/.steam, rename it to $HOME/.steam-backup and re-run steam. It should then write good files into a new $HOME/.steam
<MonkeyDust> noelia  picked this up in this channel ... save this as a simple text file, make executable and run it ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/13344428/
<noelia> Thank you very much
<zolder> ok
<zolder> do i have to rename it by terminal ? or can i do it in a filemanager>
<zolder> \still the same error
<zolder> i renamed the folder
<zolder> something to do with unmet dependecies or something..
<TJ-> zolder: OK, in which case put the renamed directory back to normal. You'll need to check with steam support. How did you install it?
<zolder> through software manager
<zolder> i will download installer from website and try that
<zolder> Because in  the software manager it say BUY too... wich is weird
<TJ-> zolder: it looks like because of the mess that is the steam client config scripts, it doesn't correctly declare all its dependencies in the package.
<zolder> i removed it now, and download from steam website
<ocean> zolder: are the ia32 libs installed? apt-cache policy libc6:i386
<zolder> no he wanted to install that
<zolder> but did not let me pass through
<abdel_>  Hello guys, please I have installed ubuntu 15.04 but i cannot see my wireless connection...I just have wired connection please help
<zolder> cause depencies
<ocean> (which provides the ia32 libc6)
<noelia> MonkeyDust I still get the same error, after running the script you told me. I'm afraid I'm going to have to reinstall Ubuntu
<zolder> i have installed libc6
<peter1858> .
<zolder> should i restart after that?
<MonkeyDust> noelia  that's sad to hear/read
<TJ-> zolder: is it a 64-bit system?
<zolder> yes sir
<ocean> zolder: but, the ia32
<ocean> zolder: are the ia32 libs installed? apt-cache policy libc6:i386
<TJ-> zolder:  is i386 enabled as a foreign architecture?
<zolder> how can i know
<MonkeyDust> noelia  backup your personal documents
<TJ-> zolder: "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"
<MannyLNJ> How do I make ubuntu run a command before login. I have to disable the internal keyboard due to a stuck key. I am using an external keyboard
<ocean> zolder: told you apt-cache policy libc6:i386
<zolder> it says i386
<abdel_> Also my ports are not working, please can somebody help me
<TJ-> zolder: OK, so that will allow installation of the :i386 packages correctly.
<noelia> It says some of the needed packages haven't been created yet or have been taken from "Incoming"
<zolder> ia32 libs and whats that ?
<TJ-> zolder: "apt-get -f install" to correct dependencies, deal with any issues that reports, then retry the steam install
<TJ-> zolder: which ubuntu release is it, 15.10?
<zolder> how can i output apt-cache policy libc6:i386 in  apastebin ?
<zolder> do i need dropbox?
<zolder> no its 14.04.3
<TJ-> zolder: "pastebinit <( apt-cache policy libc6:i386)"
<Guest35375> quit
<zolder> command not found
<zolder> oh interpunctions nevermind
<TJ-> zolder: you may need to do "apt-get install pastebinit" which may not work if the packages are in a mess, so instead do "apt-cache policy libc6:i386 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<zolder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13344556/
<zolder> finally
<zolder> :D
<TJ-> zolder: so I'd recommend the "apt-get -f install" to clear any package problems, then you can correctly install steam
<zolder> hmm ? what you mean
<zolder> what package i need to isntall ?
<peter1858> Does anyone know how to get onto #gamedev?
<peter1858> I'm interested in starting a game project (or finding out if there's something similar going). I'd like to see if I can get people together a bit at a time and try and grow support. Is that a good place to chat?
<MonkeyDust> peter1858  if it's on freenode, type /j #gamedev
<zolder> apt-get -f install  < just a command to typ to clear packages that the full command ?
<MonkeyDust> peter1858  try #ubuntu-app-devel, first, guess they can help better
<zolder> sudo apt-get install libc6* it says you have broken packages
<zolder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13344607/
<zolder> sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-vivid:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid:i386
<zolder> its starting up now
<zolder> thanks.
<zolder> i think they put a wrong command line somewhere in the steam installer
<zolder> wich install those packages for the newer versions of ubuntu
<zolder> i hope they will fix it :)
<peter1858> Thanks <MonkeyDust>
<peter1858> When I try to chat on #gamedev I get message #gamedev :Cannot send to channel
<peter1858> Also channel topic says: You must be identified to speak.
<MonkeyDust> peter1858  maybe you have to !register, first, to avoid spam
<peter1858> Ah. Ok
<LeMiner2> [2015/11/19 11:55:54] inotify.c:195: warn: WARNING: Inotify max_user_watches [8192] is low or close to the number of used watches [2] and I do not have permission to increase this limit.  Please do so manually by writing a higher value$
<LeMiner2> Anyone has an idea whats wrong with this? It's from the minidlna.log file
<MonkeyDust> LeMiner2  start from the beginnng, where, when, how does this appear
<zolder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073540
<zolder> there is a fix for that person
<zolder> same error as you have
<zolder> maybe read that.. google is your best friend
<LeMiner2> Raspberry Pi, installed minidlna so I can stream filed from Pi ext harddrive to Iphone
<LeMiner2> configured but not showing any files, showing that error in .log
<LeMiner2> ty i'll take a look :)
<MonkeyDust> LeMiner2  raspberry pi has it's own channel
<MonkeyDust> its*
<SeerKan> Hi guys. Any way to configure a folder so that any folder/file written to it automatically inherits the user/group from the parent no matter who write's it ?
<MannyLNJ> How do I make ubuntu run a command before login. I have to disable the internal keyboard due to a stuck key. I am using an external keyboard
<zolder> startup appplications :
<zolder> add new
<zolder> you can add config file or command whatever
<MannyLNJ> zoktar, thank you
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: for systemwide i would put it into rc.local.
<abdel_>  Hello guys, please I have installed ubuntu 15.04 but i cannot see my wireless connection...I just have wired connection please help
<abdel_> Also my ports are not working, please can somebody help me
<peter1858> <MonkeyDust> !register gives the same message
<peter1858> also when you spoke to me your name was highlighted, was that a direct message? How do I do that?
<peter1858> Anyone?
<hateball> !who | peter1858
<ubottu> peter1858: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TJ-> peter1858: that's a Freenode network requirement for some channels. Please see https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<peter1858> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<llutz> SeerKan: look at ACLs, setfacl/getfacl if your FS supports it
<peter1858> do I type !tab MonkeyDust ...
<cfhowlett> peter1858, cfho <tab>
<peter1858> cfhowlett,
<llutz> SeerKan:
<peter1858> cfho <tab>
<cfhowlett> peter1858, and that's how it's done
<TJ-> peter1858: you type just a few characters of the user's nickname then press tab, possibly repeatedly, until the correct nickname shows, then type your message for that person's attention
<peter1858> TJ-, like this?
<llutz> SeerKan: now, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<TJ-> peter1858: correct
<peter1858> TJ-, k, gotit
<peter1858> MonkeyDust, !register gives the same message (or does !register mean something?)
<MonkeyDust> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MonkeyDust> peter1858  it's a !factoid
<apparle> Hi I'm trying to connect to a secure wifi connection, but the network manager is not able to load my primary key
<peter1858> MonkeyDust, !factoid?
<LeMiner> @ zolder , not sure how but got it working :)
<peter1858> MonkeyDust, what exactly is the !
<peter1858> MonkeyDust, as in !factoid or !register
<k1l_> peter1858: read what the bot tells you. the !command tells the bot what information the user should get.
<peter1858> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l_> peter1858: ubottu is the bot. please read its messages.
<peter1858> k1l_, gotit
<Guest21834> hi i am trying to install a windows app using wine. i'm using a webpage for instructions but it's for gentoo. can someone help
<k1l_> Guest21834: use the wine app database for instructions how to handle windows programs with wine.
<k1l_> !wine | Guest21834
<ubottu> Guest21834: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest21834> ok thanks
<_ACID_> Hey, Someone use HomeBrew on linux?
<MonkeyDust> !find homebrew
<ubottu> Package/file homebrew does not exist in wily
<k1l_> _ACID_: there is no need for. we got the ubuntu repo already
<canh> ?
<herrkin_> hello, comunity.
<herrkin_> I need a little help setting up (again) my swap partition.
<herrkin_> can anyone help me on that? TJ-, EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> herrkin_: yeah
<EriC^^> do you want to use the encrypted swap?
<solsTiCe> hi; did anyone notice a little slower boot with 15.10 ? I think I lost at least 5 seconds. and I booot from SSD.
<herrkin_> it seems everytime ubuntu update the base it fails
<herrkin_> yes
<TJ-> herrkin_: could be there's no 'offset' parameter in /etc/crypttab's cryptswap entry
<rk443> hello
<herrkin> how can I see that?
<herrkin> without the swap it seems that the machine is 1/3 of its power. it freezes all the time. TJ-, EriC^^
<maui> hi guys, I'm trying to understand how to make a multiple bootable OS live usb pendrive only with bash commands. I know there are many softwares allowing you to do that, but I prefer to do it myself. For making a bootable pendrive with linux (any distro), one usually uses command "dd" etc. Is there a similar procedure? I searched it up for the past days but all I could find was "use this software, or this other one". Thanks in advance for whoever is going to help!
<Yasuni> Hi Guys, i have a problem but can't figure it out.. i have a ubuntu server 14.04.3 on a vmware ESXI host, but for some reason the network stops working after a while. if i restart the network cards its fine for a few minuts but the its back. I have treid different Nic' s E1000 and VMXNET3 but no change. where do i need to start to troubleshoot this?
<EriC^^> herrkin: type cat /etc/crypttab | nc termbin.co 9999
<EriC^^> herrkin: type cat /etc/crypttab | nc termbin.com 9999
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/ac4d
<EriC^^> TJ-: ^
<Yasuni> I already looked at /var/log/syslog but no errors there, i have also installed vmware tools but that didn't make a difference, i have searched all over but can't find anything resemble my situation
<TJ-> herrkin: as I thought. the entry is mssing the offset= parameter, which means the entire device is getting clobbered each time it is created at boot
<akik> maui: syslinux is probably where you want to start from
<herrkin> alright. that seems so. what does offset do? its like a timeout parameter?
<maui> akik: Could you be more specific? thanks for answering
<akik> maui: i'm not sure if you want to code the boot manager yourself, but read up on syslinux
<MonkeyDust> maui  in a terminal, type   man syslinux
<akik> maui: also, isolinux
<maui> MonkeyDust, akik: so you're suggesting me to study syslinux and isolinux? I thought it would have been more a question of bootstrap and debootstrap
<bubbles> command to force to make new thumbnails?
<bubbles> got it, pressed f5
<bubbles> thanks
<bubbles> buh bye
<akik> maui: yes
<MonkeyDust> bubbles  glad i could help
<maui> akik, yes what? study sys and iso? what about boot and deboot? thanks for answering though :)
<herrkin> what should I do TJ- ?
<TJ-> herrkin: no, it tells cryptsetup to start the encrypted block 'offset' sectors (512-byte blocks) into the raw device. That has the effect of avoiding over-writing an original swap partition metadata which has a UUID embedded. Then, the cryptstab should define the device by UUID=XXXX not by /dev/sda8
<Yasuni> maui: try to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization i used this and made my very own live-usb with custom programs pre installed ( and remove de GUI )
<akik> maui: the answer yes was for your question about studying syslinux and isolinux. debootstrap is used to install ubuntu into a directory. i'm not sure if it even touches the boot loader settings per se
<herrkin> yes TJ- you or EriC^^ told me to use /dev/sda8 instead of uuid because the swap didnt want to work
<maui> Yasuni, thanks for answering but this is not what I'm asking: I don't care how they will "live boot". All I want is to put different .isos from different OS's all on the same bootable pendrive :)
<TJ-> herrkin: right, because you need to use 'offset='
<maui> akik, ok...
<Yasuni> Aaahh sorry mis understood.
<ioria> maui, you mean YUMI ?
<MonkeyDust> ioria  he wants to do it from vli
<MonkeyDust> cli*
<ioria> oh...
<akik> maui: and if my memory serves me well, you could create the multiboot usb stick also with grub
<maui> ioria, no, I said I've seen these softwares that are capable of doing such things, but I'd prefer to do it manually from a terminal and I'm trying to learn how, since no search engine helps on this topic...
<ioria> maui, i see
<maui> akik, now we're talking :) could you please tell me more about it?
<maui> ioria, thanks anyway
<akik> maui: a quick google search came back with https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multiboot_USB_drive
<pulkit_> i have to make small changes to grub
<maui> ioria, plus yumi only works with linux distros, what if I wanted to create a live OS X, Windows and Linux bootable pendrive? :)
<pulkit_> and i see two files..grub and grub.ucf-dist
<ioria> maui, yeah ... interesting challenge
<MonkeyDust> ambitious plan
<maui> akik, yeah I had seen that already but it's apparently really buggy and it does not really allow me to do what I would like to, thanks for posting it anyway :)
<maui> ioria, yeah right?
<ioria> maui, sure
<herrkin> then what could I do about it TJ- ?
<ioria> maui, i'm just reading this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2276498
<pulkit_> i want to make changes to grub. But I see two files -> grub and grub.ucf-dist.  Grub file is almost empty whereas grub.ucf-dist has the relevant information. I tried changing the timeout and then did sudo update-grub but there were no changes to the grub.cfg.
<IsntFunny> Hey everyone. I am running a Pi with ubuntu but i cannot get the serial working, could someone help me?
<cfhowlett> IsntFunny, go to pi channel for that
<maui> ioria, i'm reading this instead http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/297124-guide-creating-a-multi-os-multiboot-usb-install-drive-osxwindowslinux/
<IsntFunny> cfhowlett: thanks :)
<cfhowlett> best of luck!
<ioria> maui, it uses Yumi....
<maui> ioria, -.-
<MonkeyDust> and yumi is a gui
<IsntFunny> I hope the pi channel isn't too dead tbh :D
<maui> ioria, MonkeyDust, yeah sorry, I wasn't reading quick enough...
<ioria> maui, it'ok ... keep searching :þ
<MonkeyDust> maui  the #bash channel may be useful too
<maui> MonkeyDust, I'm there since half an hour, that's where they suggested me bootstrap and debootstrap...
<maui> ioria, look what I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2259682&p=13302278#post13302278
<ioria> maui, yep .. need a deep reading , but a good start
<herrkin> TJ-, sorry to bother you, I will be arround waiting for your help. its very important that I deal with this so I can really use this machine.
<zingz0r> will rsync skipp the unchanged files in next rsync?
<tsoutseki> Is there someway to use my camera as a webcam?
<cfhowlett> tsoutseki, you mean stream your camera to the internet?
<tsoutseki> cfhowlett, yes
<llutz> zingz0r: yes
<cfhowlett> tsoutseki, here's one way:  http://www.area536.com/projects/streaming-video/
<dw1> sometimes save file dialog takes ages to pop up. hmm
<dw1> there's not too many files in the folder...
<dw1> this just started.
<dw1> i may have reinstalled dropbox-nautilus
<dw1> hrm
<dw1> but that wouldnt affect gedit save
<dw1> i also notice similar delays when opening certain Preferences panels etc
<dw1> must be some slow disk/dir
<tsoutseki> cfhowlett, that's not what I was looking for. My camera is not a webcam, it is a simple sony camera that I can connect with my computer through USB and move files.
<tsoutseki> cfhowlett, I want it someway identified as a webcamera
<cfhowlett> tsoutseki, that is a different question ... wait 1
<rofltech> jophish: check your grub and make sure the root partition is right.  also make sure it's using the right initramfs
<rofltech> er nvm i apparently was scrolled up like 3 days...that's nice
<dw1> i think it was because i had bookmarked two old sshfs folders that couldn't connect :]
<dw1> ٩(-̮̮̃-̃)۶
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i see what speed my network card is working at?
<dw1> bmon or vnstat are good progs
<neure> i suspect it may be running at 10M mode :(
<dw1> oh
<llutz> neure: ethtool
<neure> ...lots of stuff on -h ...
<zingz0r> llutz: ty
<llutz> neure: sudo ethtool ethX
<dw1> mine gives one line.. "Link detected: yes" for my wlan0
<dw1> lots more for eth0
<neure> Speed: 1000Mb/s
<neure> does that look good?
<dw1> uh yeah
<dw1> Gbit
<neure> then why xosview show NET that never exceeds 10.0M?
<dw1> did you install vnstat
<dw1> it has some limiter i think
<dw1> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<neure> i did
<dw1> ah ha
<neure> vnstat just says Not enough data available yet.
<dw1> in the config files it limits the iface to 10M
<dw1> by default
<neure> ... why?
<dw1> idk
<neure> you mean config files for xosview?
<dw1> no for vnstat
<dw1> it's new to me too i just noticed it when i installed it on new server
<dw1> had to adjust
<neure> where is the config file?
<dw1> /etc/vnstat.conf
<dw1> and there's some interface-specific ones maybe somewhere....
<neure> MaxBandwidth 100
<neure> that is Mbit
<dw1> when i installed it the package installer said stuff like "setting iface ___ to 10.."
<dw1> i forget where to edit it
<neure> dw1, it did not say anything like that to me
<neure> not to console at least
<dw1> you could run https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli to see if you get more than 1.25MB/s
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Yopyop> Hello, i have a problem with reprepro cloning main ubuntu mirror. Most of the repo are fine but i have issue with one, Packages and Packages.gz is empty. Does anyone have a clue to regenerate them ?
<tieum> hi all
<toppycat654> I need help setting up my email server using ubuntu 14.04
<toppycat654> does any one knows why I can not telnet
<ShrewdSpirit> Hello. I have Ubuntu 14.04 and installed AMD fglrx drivers through "Additional Drivers" menu in settings and after next boot, I only get this: http://pastebin.com/5u4GJ2cG also when I open a TTY, it goes back to that message after a while
<llutz> toppycat654: does the mailserver run at all? sudo lsof -i :25
<ShrewdSpirit> 1800 people in channel and no help? :(
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, get used to it.
<ShrewdSpirit> This is bad. I'm in another channel with 50 people in it and I get instant help :p
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, perfect example, chop off your arm in the middle of NYC and scream. No one will bat a eye.
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, what seems to be the problem ?
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: Haha!
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, well spit it out.
<ShrewdSpirit> Well, my laptop doesnt boot after fglrx driver installation
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, gnome installation of ubuntu I supposed.
<ShrewdSpirit> Using additional drivers in settings. I have gnome and Ubuntu 14.04
<ShrewdSpirit> Yeah
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, your going to have to remove that fglrx drivers bud.
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, I had the same problem.
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: I could never get those drivers work in any distro :(
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, right now the drivers are doing the same exact thing with this installation of Ubuntu Gnome 15.10
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, same here. I'm going to switch to nvidia because amd has always some politics when it comes to open drivers.
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, Are you able to boot up into your laptop ?
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: That's bad. I think I should continue using Intel HD. Unfortunately I cannot change to nvidia
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: Yeah, I can open a TTY but it instantly returns to the error message
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: This message http://pastebin.com/5u4GJ2cG
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, hm
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: I just removed the drivers, now it boots fine :D
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, here's what I did, I went into recovery mode and enabled both networking & root access to do a "$apt-get purge flgrx*"
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, ah... well
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: It was hard though :p I had to type fast because of that annoying message
<samthewildone> haha
<samthewildone> mine would had just hanged.
<ShrewdSpirit> :o
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, I installed both 14.04.3 -> 15.10 fresh and still had the same driver issue.
<someonespecial> hi
<samthewildone> currently using open drivers and grumbling.
<someonespecial> abra0: Hi
<abra0> oh
<abra0> someonespecial: hi
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: Intel HD works fine but it's not as powerful as AMD
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, what laptop we using ?
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, on my t430s hd4x works good.
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: Acer Aspire E1-572G
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, though, its a laptop for working not a power plant.
<ShrewdSpirit> Haha, right :D
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: Thank you for the help C:
<wzx> hello
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, well I tried to help.
<samthewildone> ShrewdSpirit, :)
<samthewildone> wzx, sup
<ShrewdSpirit> samthewildone: You told to uninstall and I did :p
<Yasuni> Hi Guys, i have a problem but can't figure it out.. i have a ubuntu server 14.04.3 on a vmware ESXI host, but for some reason the network stops working after a while. if i restart the network cards its fine for a few minuts but the its back. I have treid different Nic' s E1000 and VMXNET3 but no change.  if i use a arp -a command or a tcpdump i regain network connectoin but after a few minuts its gone again.
<Yasuni> i also moved the VM to a other ESXI host but that also had no effect. Can anybody please help me out i am fighting this 1,5 day already
<samthewildone> haha
<hateball> Yasuni: and you have openvm-tools installed?
<hateball> that's open-vm-tools
<Yasuni> Yes but no change, also treid to use vm-tools from the iso also no change
<hateball> vmware tools are deprecated
<hateball> Yasuni: what esxi version? there is also #vmware that might know
<Yasuni> Hateball: EXSI 5.5
<hateball> Yasuni: Alright. Dunno what to say then. Been working fine for me on 5.0, 5.1, 6.0. Never did 5.5. Also worked fine regardless of vmware tools or open-vm
<GeHa> ddrescue on partition: source windows gives it a letter, does not know the space ammount, chkdsk says it is ntfs,but some next version information about the volume are not accessible by chkdsk and aborts. ddrescue --force /dev/sdd4 /dev/sde3 is finished 100% with 204kb error, but the destination partition is unknown for windows,this copied one does not get letter in windows. Any more ideas ?
<Yasuni> my other linux geusts are ubuntu 12.04 servers and never had any issue, but i want to use 14.04 because i want to upgrade ever ubuntu VM
<MonkeyDust> Yasuni  if you work with VM's alot, consider using Vagrant <-- uses vbox
<wzx> quit .my book power is low
<jgcampbell300> can anyone help me connect to a serial console ... 9600 Bits per second, 8 Data bits, None for Parity, 1 Stop bits and None for Flow control ... I dont know how to do it with linux
<Yasuni> MonkeyDust: Thank you for the tip! looks very nice i will take a look at that when this server is up and running.
<lucas-arg> where can i find NEW software for ubuntu?
<tcak> Have you tried Software Centre?
<lucas-arg> yeah but theres old software in there... in the repos i mean... no new software at all
<MonkeyDust> lucas-arg  for anything oytside the repos, you need a ppa or a .deb or so, but that's not supported here
<tcak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu Search here for PPAs by entering the name of a software. Add the PPA to source list of your Ubuntu. Update. Then you will be able to install much recent ones.
<hor-hekenu> rato
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hor-hekenu> çklçlkçlkç
<MonkeyDust> hor-hekenu  it works, we see you
<Liza> hello
<tcak> Hello Liza
<transhuman> anyone able to recommend a virus/malware/rootkit scanner for ubuntu on a virtualized system on esx?
<MonkeyDust> transhuman  rkhunter, clamav
<transhuman> do you know is there one for vmware esxi by chance MonkeyDust?
<transhuman> thats open source and free
<transhuman> I will use those for my ubuntu vm's thanks
<Grimblee> clamav is free
<Grimblee> I think
<Grimblee> from website: ClamAV® is the open source standard for mail gateway scanning software.
<Grimblee> Doesn't do only mails
<xebra> hi, it happened two times. I open a specific website and the hard disk goes "tic tac tic" with a periodic rhythm, for 1 minute or 2. Computer slows down. What could it be? HDD problems?
<Grimblee> maybe, try to check smart
<MonkeyDust> xebra  i'm familiar with tac tic tac, but not tic tac tic
<Grimblee> with smartctl
<xebra> MonkeyDust, actually it might be more like "tac tic tic tac", lol. But it's weird. Only one website. Probably issues with files/sectors related to browser cache of that specific website.
<xebra> Grimblee, I heard about smart, I guess I'll have to look into it before it's too late
<alias__> anyone familiar with canonical landscape?
<Grimblee> something like smartctl -H /dev/sda should show you infotmations on your drive
<Grimblee> informations*
<Grimblee> no -H does a check
<Grimblee> -i for informations
<Grimblee> Personnaly I prefer to use constructor's utility to scan hard drives, a good package of those is Hiren's Boot CD
<Grimblee> you got seagate, WD and other hardrives scanners
<Grimblee> and HDAT that can check any hdd
<Grimblee> those will tell you if you've got bad sectors
<Grimblee> and may try to repair them
<transhuman> Grimblee, never mind my question was a follow up question about ESXi ...no place here
<Grimblee> transhuman, ok ^^ did you try KVM/libvirt instead of ESXi ? those are free and open source :D
<transhuman> I know, I have been using Xen, KVM, Hyper-v, ESXi, VMware Workstation, fusion and others depending on what I am doing. For this VMware is better
<Guest3355> as
<transhuman> what I was asking for was an antivirus scanner for ESXi. No problem I will ask where its appropriate
<daftykins> transhuman: good idea
<ZeD-> hi, how do i configure the interval of how often 'apt-get update' runs ? or does it run every time i install a package
<ganymede_> ZeD-: From the GUI you can load the ‘Software’ app and look in, I think the second tab.
<pjz> ZeD-: it doesn't run by itself, something must invoke it
<Seveas> ZeD-: it only runs when you run it :)
<pjz> ZeD-: update-manager or the like would be my strong suspicion; check their settings
<daftykins> yes it does - it runs when you use auto update, or to update the updates available in the MOTD on login
<daftykins> (SSH login)
<ZeD-> trying to avoid gui, trying to get this templated in saltstack, so wondering where the config file is (if any) i thought this could be a cron thing
<black_ant> Hi guys - I am running Ubuntu 15.10 in Virtualbox - I am not able to get the screen in fullscreen mode - anyone knows a workaround this?!
<pjz> daftykins: that's called 'unattended-upgrades', and is a similarly-named package.  It's not part of apt-get itself.
<ZeD-> black_ant: did you install the virtuabox additional tools ?
<daftykins> pjz: it's not me asking
<daftykins> plus the net result is the same surely, package lists need updating to know there are updates?
<black_ant> ZeD-: Yes I did with no joy.
<Pici> ZeD-: see  /etc/cron.daily/apt
<mekhami> how do i set DNS settings in 15.10
<mekhami> i can't handle this anymore
<pjz> anyone having issues with HTML5 (youtube) vids on chrome not working on 14.04 ?
<mekhami> AT&T Uverse is making it absolutely impossible to browse the web at all
<auronandace> !resovconf | mekhami
<sallu> hello hello
<sallu> i am in trouble
<auronandace> !resolvconf | mekhami
<sallu> help me
<ubottu> mekhami: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<sallu> sorry my friend is in trouble
<MonkeyDust> sallu  let's hear it, in one line
<daftykins> sallu: we prefer to help directly, not through an intermediary
<mekhami> auronandace: i have everything set in resolvconf and it doesn't work
<sallu> he wants to double boot with ubuntu and windows
<MonkeyDust> sallu  then ask him to come to the screen
<sallu> MonkeyDust, he has windows 10 already installed in uefi native enabled but how to install ubuntu along side
<onto> Hi! I just upgraded to 14.04 and I want to install libsdl1.2-dev; however I am getting these errors: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a56fe9c536dcb1587fc2
<MonkeyDust> sallu  great, but we can only help when he's typing here
<sallu> MonkeyDust, he is watching you now... reading all your messages, i am more technical than him
<sallu> MonkeyDust, you here to help ? right
<mekhami> also what's the command to restart network manager in 15.10?
<daftykins> sallu: to the people direct, not via someone else - ideally. however, resize the windows drive from windows with diskmgmt.msc to make some space
<pjz> mekhami: service networking restart maybe ?
<sallu> daftykins, sorry i am also want the same thing. we both have hp probook 450 g2
<daftykins> sallu: see above then
<sallu> daftykins, i really really want to do it quickly.. i have experience with legacy mode . i have done it a lot but not in uefi
<daftykins> sallu: no, rushing is how mistakes are made - come back when you're willing to work on it sensibly.
<onto> Trying to install the dependencies manually results in broken packages (and similar message).
<sallu> daftykins, i am searching searching a lot
<sallu> daftykins, i am a serious person.. and ready to be sensible with technical issues
<daftykins> sallu: so are you going to do what i already said?
<sybariten> hello! quick question. Is it possoble to say, for a v14 of ubuntu, which version of openconnect i am supposed to reach through apt-get ?
<sybariten> i got v5 myself but i would maybe need to run v6
<pjz> sybariten: apt-cache show openconnect
<JesusSavesMe> Hi i installed Xubuntu 14.04 LTS but i can't change brightness with Fn + brightness keys.. Only way i can change brightness is via command line using: sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness <<< 5
<EriC^^> sybariten: apt-cache policy openconnect , too
<sybariten> pjz: ok! thanks! v.5 it was, and v5 i have. So now where do i look for possibilities for an upgrade.. ?
<mekhami> i need significant help with this DNS problem. is anyone around that's knowledgable?
<sallu_>  daftykins, i don't want to shrink.. i have 80Gb space unallocated already on the same hardisk . i want to make 3 partitions
<sybariten> EriC^^: dont really understand the policy output... what is a candidate in this case?
<sallu_> daftykins,  1 for root, second for home and 3rd for swap
<pjz> sybariten: have you done a pacakge-index update? 'apt-get update' ?
<daftykins> sallu: do that from the ubuntu installer. boot a flash drive with ubuntu on, in EFI mode.
<daftykins> sallu_: why are there two of you?
<adrian_1908> hello. I think I may have the following bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1237904) which the follow package (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/2:1.17.2-1ubuntu9.1) is supposed to fix. However apt is unable to locate package `xorg-server`. I used the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed to enable and "pin" wily-proposed updates.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1237904 in Ubuntu GNOME "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()" [Undecided,New]
<sallu_> daftykins, ok
<EriC^^> sybariten: it's the one that will get installed if you use apt-get install
<sybariten> EriC^^: alrite
<sybariten> pjz: i believe so, but let me try
<sallu_> daftykins, HP laptops have "customized boot" option for installing along OS which is already in uefi
<sallu_> daftykins, do you know efi path for ubuntu
<sallu_> daftykins, i am ready to listen you now
<daftykins> sallu_: no, don't use an EFI console... just boot it properly via a boot menu.
<lea02> Hello, I'm facing a problem with my partitions. When checking the systeme file (from system monitor) I have a difference between the total size of my disk and the available size of my disk. I indeed made a free space when installing for a further Windows installation. However I can't see that partition, why ?
<adrian_1908> p.s. `sudo apt-get install xorg-server/wily-proposed` is what I used, preceded by an apt-get update.
<sallu_> daftykins, you mean boot it in as casual ?
<daftykins> sallu_: that phrasing makes zero sense to me :)
<sybariten> pjz: i did the update now, it is still v5 when i check the policy
<pjz> sybariten: you might also want to enable backports and see if any upgrades are available there.  Finally you can see if you can find a ppa that's more up to date and add that as a package source
<sallu_> daftykins,  what to do?
<pjz> sybariten: what version are you looking for?
<daftykins> sallu_: boot the flash drive...
<daftykins> !efi | sallu_
<ubottu> sallu_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sybariten> pjz: version 6
<sallu_> daftykins, i already made bootable usb of ubuntu via universal usb installer tool, what you want me to do
<sallu_> daftykins, boot the drive in efi ..ok
<lea02> I am wondering, why when making a "df -h --total" it doesn't show the entire size of my disk. Even after checking with an usb stick and gparted, I didn't find out the "free partition". I hope I can get help here.
<sybariten> pjz or 6.00218 if i wanna try and mimick the work machines exactly....
<sallu_> daftykins, already selected uefi native option
<daftykins> sallu_: just have a read of the above link please, no need to repeat :)
<pjz> sybariten: oh, not 7.06?
<sallu_> daftykins, ok
<pjz> sybariten: There's a PPA that does daily builds: https://launchpad.net/~openconnect/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<sybariten> pjz: well.... at work they have v6, which isnt exactly the latest as i understand. Im thinking it would be optimal to get that, to eliminate certain errors
<pjz> sybariten: it has 7.06
<sybariten> pjz: ok i can try v7 .... how do i start? I want to add sometning to a repo conf?
<sallu_> daftykins,
<sallu_> daftykins, i have 3 options here , boot mode >> legacy, uefi hybrid (with csm), uefi native ( without csm )
<sallu_> daftykins, ???
<pjz> sybariten: go to that page and read the link under 'read about installing'
<daftykins> sallu_: be patient. yes, you can leave it as it is - on the last option - this is likely explained on the link i gave you, so please, give it some attention
<sallu_> daftykins, is there any need for mentioning boot path when we choose "Customized boot"
<sallu_> daftykins, i thought you are an expert ?
<daftykins> sallu_: choose that where... that's not part of ubuntu
<sallu_> daftykins, ok than if you don't want to help then its ok
<daftykins> sallu_: is there a particular reason you feel the need to try and insult? there's no point me repeating the information that's already provided in the link i gave.
<sallu_> daftykins, i ask a simply query that you have any knowledge of " customized boot " option
<sybariten> pjz: well thats logical  :)   anywho they present the information a bit dubiously ... there is both talk about the ppa adress and they also present it as a normal http adress
<daftykins> sallu_: and i'm asking where you see that, since every systems EFI is different and i can't see  what you're doing...
<sybariten> should i use this line "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openconnect/daily/ubuntu trusty main" with add-apt-reposityry, or by manually adding to a conf file? The add-apt-repository examples i see are with different adresses
<onto> I am also getting an error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL" when trying to compile melt
<sybariten> and without trusty main
<sallu_> daftykins, oh ok, but Hp have some kind of rather irritated hard coded path for efi allocation
<daftykins> sallu_: normally those don't have to be fought with just to get the flash drive booted, however windows related entries such as fast boot and secure boot may need disabling for an ubuntu flash drive to start... this is all covered in the EFI link i already shared :)
<sallu_> daftykins, yeah i know
<sallu_> daftykins,  check this link, i have this link for more than a month lolx.. its complete explaination of my issue http://fomori.org/blog/?p=892
<daftykins> sallu_: getting it installed is the main task, resolving the boot aspects can be done later
<sybariten> ok solved the ppa thing
<sybariten> i didnt read too well
<free29> Hello there
<adrian_1908> Ok I'll give this another shot. I'm looking for help with an Xorg package. If you check the following link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1237904 in post #24 there's an announcement from a week ago that a fixed xorg package would be made available in wily-proposed. I'm trying to install that package. I think it's called 'xserver-xorg' in binary form.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1237904 in Ubuntu GNOME "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()" [Undecided,New]
<joey_> Greeting Ubuntu Community, I was wondering, is there a way to have Ubuntu 15.04 with the Ubuntu 10.10 look?
<daftykins> get ubuntu MATE
<joey_> My computer can't handle the new graphical look
<MonkeyDust> joey_  try MATE
<daftykins> or xubuntu, or lubuntu... which are both lighter weight
<joey_> will it work even with a computer with about 128MB worth of graphic memory
<MonkeyDust> !lubuntu | joey_
<ubottu> joey_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<daftykins> joey_: yes.
<daftykins> joey_: what is the rest of the spec? i.e. CPU and RAM?
<joey_> hmm ok, but I love the way Ubuntu 10.10 runs and feels. I wish I could continue to get updates with that OS
<joey_> because my computer is crap
<daftykins> joey_: you should pick lubuntu or xubuntu 14.04 perhaps, for LTS goodness - no point chasing latest versions
<UbuN2> hello guys ... and daftykins doo you ever rest your always helping out .
<daftykins> :)
<MonkeyDust> UbuN2  daftykins is only a bot, please don't think he's intelligent
<UbuN2> he is a ne of a kind person rare to find helpers this good tbh .
<UbuN2> one*
<daftykins> you are too kind; but there are plenty of volunteers here far far better, i just dabble
<daftykins> so any questions today, UbuN2 ?
<UbuN2> just gonna observe and learn as usually thanks i will ask if im in a pickle lol
<daftykins> ok :)
<UbuN2> :))
<joey_> It has a Dual Core 1.9Ghz AMD CPU, 2GB of RAM, I think 128MB of Video RAM
<daftykins> joey_: mmm, it'd definitely benefit from lu or xubuntu then
<joey_> it's the AMD Athion 64bit
<RyanTG> If you're trying to play some games on older hardware with Ubuntu I've found installing Gnome-panel and Metacity works really well at speeding up rendering performance.
<joey_> or yeah?
<joey_> It ran Ubuntu 10.10 great
<daftykins> sometimes there just comes a time when you have to throw these things out and pick up even a 250 GBP system which'll blow something like that away
<joey_> I have a 120GB SSD in there as well
<joey_> is there a way that I can install the theme from ubuntu 10.10 on the current Linux Mint 17.2 that I'm on?
<joey_> is there a way that I can install the theme from ubuntu 10.10 on the current Linux Mint 17.2 that I'm on?
<nicomachus> you got Mint 17 on that machine?
<daftykins> joey_: we don't help with Mint in anyway, shape or form
<joey_> oh yeah duh
<daftykins> !mint | joey_
<ubottu> joey_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<joey_> haha sorry
<daftykins> that's their IRC network and channel ^
<Guest63818> hi guys, when will ubuntu 16.04 freeze new packages?
<daftykins> Guest63818: well it'll come out in April so... probably a ways off, questions in #ubuntu+1 of upcoming versions though please
<edubunt> hello everyone, my system install is extremely slow. it got stuck where it says 'almost finished copying files...'. it is repeating the lines about pulseaudio, I guess it was something like 'cant find autospawn lock' (cant see it now as it is too slow to open the terminal view)..should I stop the install? would it damage the rest of the system, like other OS on drive or grub etc..?
<daftykins> edubunt: damage? no, unlikely
<adrian_1908> edubunt: It would only leave the areas you're installing over "damaged". But not unaffected OSes or partitions.
<edubunt> I mean, whether grub gets messed up because install is interrupted
<daftykins> you're so early on, just blitz it and start over?
<daftykins> maybe md5 your download ISO / check your media is good
<adrian_1908> did you reach the grub stage yet? isn't that usually the very latest step after all file copying is done?
<edubunt> I didnt know the order. but if it's early and safe, I'd do it
<bubbles> is abiword good? or can i remove it?
<bubbles> it got installed automatically when i installed some desktop environment
<edubunt> thank you for your help, gotta reboot now
<bubbles> !test |bubbles
<ubottu> bubbles, please see my private message
<DrGrov> Running Linux Mint 17, but I do need some help to reset my dad's root password.
<daftykins> !mint | DrGrov sorry we don't help with Mint, ask the Mint folks
<ubottu> DrGrov sorry we don't help with Mint, ask the Mint folks: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DrGrov> Would really appreciate it if someone would like to help
<DrGrov> daftykins: Thank you.
<pjz> anyone have hints on how to get video working again in google-chrome on xubuntu 14.04 ? It broke on my last update.
<daftykins> what kind of video?
<pjz> daftykins: youtube
<pjz> daftykins: HTML5 vids
<pjz> they just show a static starting image
<daftykins> test a clean profile first
<bubbles> does only youtube not work?
<pjz> no, afaict nothing works anymore
<daftykins> could be graphics driver related, if you know your graphics hardware?
<pjz> nvidia
<pjz> hm, good point
<pjz> I'm on 14.04 if that matters
<bubbles> if you have any video on computer you can test if it plays by typing file:/// in address bar and then going to the video
<lotus|xenial> pjz: you know your cards chipset?
<pjz> bubbles: hm. that failed too.
<daftykins> pjz: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<pjz> VIDIA Corporation GT216GLM [Quadro FX 880M] (rev a2)
<pjz> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13349488/
<oberststen> Hello I'm currently using ProFTPD Version 1.3.5rc3 on Ubuntu 14.04, everytime that I reboot, proftpd starts running, but at some point, randomly it stops, if i start it again, at some point it goes off again, anyone knows that could be causing this? The logs are empty
<bubbles> and normally the video plays in the video player?
<pjz> bubbles: vlc plays it fine
<daftykins> pjz: test the guest session, so as to avoid your user's chrome profile.
<joey_> Thanks for all your help! I'm gonna go try this Ubuntu 10.10 theme thing
<bubbles> vlc is different thing altogether, it almost always plays anything
<pjz> daftykins: I tried google-chrome --user-data-dir=/tmp/chrome-profile
<bubbles> try the default video player
<pjz> bubbles: oh, you mean the video player in chrome? or what?
<bubbles> pjz, totem player
<lunix> hola una pregunta como formateo una usb en xubunto 1.4
<lotus|xenial> !es | lunix
<ubottu> lunix: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> pjz: ok but give it a try anyway
<daftykins> pjz: it'll rule out anything that could've gone wrong with your user account, too
<lunix> hola una pregunta como formateo una usb en xubuntu
<Guest27250> i have installed ubuntu on my computer a while ago now i want to install it on my usb drive, where is the "install ubuntu" located after i have finished installing on my computer
<oberststen> lunix: Te están respondiendo que aquí SOLO SE HABLA EN INGLÉS, si quieres que te respondan en español ve al canal #ubuntu-es
<lunix> hola una pregunta como formateo una usb en xubuntu
<daftykins> Guest27250: there isn't one
<pjz> bubbles: I don't have totem installed
<Guest27250> daftykins, how can i install ubuntu on my usb drive in ubuntu?
<ppalmieri> hi, im using 10.10 desktop, just upgraded and im using a pair of bluetooth headphones..  There used to be a duplex/stereo drop down seelctor in soudn settings and now its gone, which is what used to be the problem when i connected the headphones.. is there another way to make this connection use stereo?
<SchrodingersScat> !10.10 | ppalmieri
<ubottu> ppalmieri: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<daftykins> ppalmieri: you can't mean 10.10, it's been dead for years
<bubbles> pjz, so lets assume only chrome is faulty
<ppalmieri> sorry... 15.10
<ppalmieri> stupid fingers
<daftykins> Guest27250: not sure, maybe you can install ubiquity which is the installer
<pjz> bubbles: well, but chromium isn't playing either
<daftykins> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.37 (wily), package size 5069 kB, installed size 15824 kB
<Guest27250> lmfao thx
<Guest27250> but it dont copy my already installed ubuntu on that drive right?
<Guest27250> just want a clean version
<bubbles> pjz, oh wait, did you press f12
<daftykins> Guest27250: of course not
<bubbles> pjz, the console in chrome might show what the error is
<daftykins> Guest27250: fwiw i wouldn't recommend running from a flash drive at all; definitely don't create a swap partition
<Guest27250> daftykins, i need it for traveling
<Guest27250> daftykins, cant take my pc with me
<daftykins> ok
<bubbles> Guest27250, yo i have ubuntu on flash 3.0 device
<vishap> hey ppl of ubuntu. i use other distributions, however right now i am trying to help someone to upgraie it's trusty.
<daftykins> vishap: we prefer to deal directly, not go through other people - it makes life unnecessarily hard.
<Guest27250> daftykins, i can make a swap partition on my 500gb hard drive
<daftykins> Guest27250: which won't be there when you leave, so boot will fail
<vishap> do-release-upgrade downloads vivid, not unicorn.
<vishap> is it ok?
<daftykins> vishap: utopic = 14.10 which is EOL, dead.
<Guest27250> daftykins, so what is the best option to use linux on a usb drive?
<drnapster> quick question. i have tested this in unity and mate across 4 computers and when i install an app i have to reboot before it will show up in the application list please tell me there is a fix
<Guest27250> daftykins, tails is supported on a drive lol
<daftykins> vishap: 14.04 doesn't go directly to 15.04, that'll likely fail - did you hand edit sources.list ?
<daftykins> Guest27250: Sonic the Hedgehog's companion?
<Guest27250> lol
<vishap> no i just run do-release-upgrade.
<bubbles> got to go, adios all
<vishap> before i've tried release-manager -d but in failed.
<vishap> window closes.
<daftykins> Guest27250: just select manual partitioning in the installer, put no swap on the flash drive and be sure to select it as the device to put GRUB on
<vishap> update-manager, sorry
<daftykins> vishap: no, -d is to move to the latest development release, don't do that :)
<daftykins> vishap: 14.04 is LTS, why does this person want to move to non-LTS?
<vishap> hm, how to go to unicorn so that i can go to vivid later?
<vishap> he wants vivid
<Guest27250> daftykins, thanks for you help but does ubiquity install a clean version on my disk or is it installing my already installed ubuntu on that?
<daftykins> !eolupgrade | vishap have a read here
<ubottu> vishap have a read here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> Guest27250: i already answered that.
<Guest27250> you didnt
<daftykins> i did
<Guest27250> <daftykins> Guest27250: of course not
<Guest27250> of course not what?
<SchrodingersScat> Guest27250: you could also make a virtualmachine that reads the livecd image, give it access to your USB device, let it install to usb.  and variations of that.
<vishap> so i cannot go to vivid?
 * daftykins facepalms
<Guest27250> SchrodingersScat, pc to slow for that thx
<daftykins> vishap: if your friend is on 14.04 right now, you must go to 14.10 via the eolupgrade link above, then to 15.04.
<vishap> thank you.
<daftykins> vishap: however leaving LTS i would not advise
<pjz> Guest27250: daftykins said that in response to your question < Guest27250> but it dont copy my already installed ubuntu on that drive right?
<adrian_1908> Guest27250: you pop in a CD and point the installer to your stick. Why would it involve your harddrive data?
<paws> hello, I am trying to connect to ubuntu's ftp server (vsftp) and i am asked to enter my username and password, i do it and than it does not connect me... why is it doing this?
<daftykins> adrian_1908: no this is installing ubiquity atop an install, to skip using media
<Guest27250> pjz, thank you sir
<Guest27250> daftykins, thanks for your help
<drnapster> quick question. i have tested this in unity and mate across 4 computers and when i install an app i have to reboot before it will show up in the application list please tell me there is a fix
<Guest27250> cya all
<adrian_1908> daftykins: oh ok, I wasn't aware. my had.
<daftykins> paws: the logs should say, maybe that user does not exist - you need to create some, it doesn't use system users already
<daftykins> paws: sure SFTP/SCP wouldn't have been more useful?
<paws> agh it has to be ftp
<paws> let me check my logs brb
<k1n12> hii
<teemo> in bash how do I repeat a command until it suceeds?
<k1n12> hola?
<teemo> inb4 !list
<daftykins> teemo: such as what?
<teemo> e.g. curl, until the file becomes available remotely
<teemo> that's not what I'm doing but that's a good example
<daftykins> would you not just be patient :)
<teemo> that's not what I'm doing but that's a good example
<teemo> I do specifically need to do this
<teemo> I need to go home and I can't have this command just be looping all night
<teemo> But at some point in the next hour it will work
<teemo> I need it to keep trying until it works, and then quit
<teemo> or at least stop
<teemo> until command; do echo "failed"; done
<teemo> got it ^
<teemo> thanks rubber ducks
<drnapster> i have tested this in unity and mate across 4 computers and when i install an app i have to reboot before it will show up in the application list please tell me there is a fix
<drnapster> :( ok then
<growlingflea> Hello all this is my first irc message
<bindi> is there a realtime kernel for 15.10 in the official repos? or some semi-official ppa?
<lotus|xenial> !mainline | bindi
<ubottu> bindi: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bindi> there's no realtime there, lotus|xenial
<bindi> I only see generic and lowlatency
<BluesKaj> bindi, or even daily builds
<moyan> exit
<pjz> wow, okay, it must ahve been my ugprade of the nvidia drivers
<pjz> which fscked everything
<pjz> b/c video works after purging them
<pjz> I'm guessing I'm on the vesa drivers now
<lotus|xenial> pjz: if you have an nvidia card, you need an nvidia driver
<pjz> oh, looks like I'm on the nouveau driver now
<lotus|xenial> pjz: did you check your additional drivers list?
<lotus|xenial> pjz: ah ok good, try a 1080p youtube to test
<pjz> hm, can't fina a 1080p one, but eh 720p ones work
<pjz> but it can't see my exteernal monitor
<pjz> (i;m on a laptop)
<pjz> I guess I get to reinstall the nvidia driver(s)
<lotus|xenial> !xrandr | pjz
<ubottu> pjz: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lotus|xenial> pjz: you have a hdmi external monitor or vga/dvi?
<Guest51949> 1
<pjz> lotus|xenial: displayport
<lotus|xenial> !info arandr | pjz try this perhaps
<ubottu> pjz try this perhaps: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-1 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 301 kB
<RafasnbBR> someone uses the ubuntu 15:10 on 10 parallels for mac?
<lotus|xenial> RafasnbBR: ask your issue with it to the channel, you never know who can solve it
<adrian_1908> Can I remove the file Xauthority in /run/user/1000/ ?
<RafasnbBR> lotus|xenial: I can not solve the problem of installing the parallels-tools ...
<linuxboytoo> Hey everyone - I have a script I need to run once until it exits with a 0 exit code. I am been messing with upstart for a while and can't get the right combination. I want the service to run in the background and then keep respawning the script until it completes successfully. I don't want the service waiting to start to block execution
<juniorRubyist> Hello
<juniorRubyist> hi there
<lotus|xenial> juniorRubyist: you joined an ubuntu support channel
<juniorRubyist> I think Xubuntu is awesome.
<oberststen> He just want friends
<lotus|xenial> !discuss | juniorRubyist
<ubottu> juniorRubyist: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<juniorRubyist> Alright!
<CptRageToaster> booting while holding left Shift dumps me into grub's boot menu... right?
<CptRageToaster> 14.04
<lotus|xenial> CptRageToaster: yes
<CptRageToaster> tyvm
<adrian_1908> might be ESC actually, try.
<kingjere> A look at my logs shows someone trying to log into my server via ssh as root. Is my server more likely a target of opportunity or is it more likely a chosen target?
<k1l_> kingjere: disable root login at first. login from a user and use sudo if needed. then install fail2ban. which will block ip adresses that try to often wrong passwords.
<k1l_> kingjere: we cant know if you server was just a random number or a target from someone. we dont know how many enemies you got :)
<renn0xtk9> all when I do locale I got LANG=en_DE.UTF-8
<renn0xtk9> i want to change ti to en_US.UTF-9
<renn0xtk9> 8 sorry, how shoudl i do
<k1l_> renn0xtk9: are you german speaking?
<k1l_> en_DE is a funny combination :)
<akik> renn0xtk9: look into /etc/default/locale
<renn0xtk9> k1l_ It was set in german indeed but I wan everything in US now . Indeed  I don't know where it comes from, I changed the language from German to english in the settings of KDE
<kingjere> k1l_: root login is disabled. I am looking at fail2ban now.
<akik> kubuntu is funny in a way. during install it asks about my keyboard but changes the locale according to those settings
<renn0xtk9> akik  well there it stands en_US.UTF-8
<k1l_> renn0xtk9: run "sudo locale-gen en_US" and "sudo locale-gen en_US-UTF8"  then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<renn0xtk9> k1l_ all three done but still got this: http://pastebin.com/TLGrc8tK
<k1l_> renn0xtk9: so it seems like LANG is set somewhere else
<mekhami> how can i tell what clipboard manager i'm currently using
<k1l_> sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Apteryx> Dooes anyone know how to match my Apple Magic Mouse (bluetooth) inside a Xorg conf (using MatchProduct) or something along that?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: I just got a new USB stick. What do I format it as to be able to move files between my Ubuntu box and my Windows box?
<Apteryx> VictoriaXOXO: Either NTFS (recommended if its > than 4GB) or good old FAT32
<lotus|xenial> VictoriaXOXO: ntfs for files larger then 4gig
<VictoriaXOXO> Apteryx: lotus|xenial: Okay, NTFS it is. Thanks. :)
<renn0xtk9> it does not work :S
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: nfts is fine
<k1l_> its not the fastest solution on linux, but at least windows works best with it :)
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: And using GParted to format it is fine?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: honestly i did not think that much about formating a usb so far, so i just used what came up first. but gparted is fine.
<renn0xtk9> I try to restart the pc, see if that does it
<jayjo> is there a way to copy all of the output from a GNU screen to a file?
<lotus|xenial> VictoriaXOXO: gparted is pretty nice, formats devices even with problems
<free29> jayyo
<jayjo> I used hardcopy -h <filename> but it only copied the visible buffer
<jayjo> I want to scroll the whole way up
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Uh. This stick is "new" as in "new for me" (from sister). GParted wants me to create a partition table(?) and gives me a list. What do I choose?
<free29> has used screenhot app?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: some msdos thing will do.
<lotus|xenial> free29: you search a screenshot app?
<free29> have u tried screenshot app?
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: msdos it is.
<akik> jayjo: ctrl+a shift+h <- that creates a screenlog.0 in your home dir
<kingjere> I guess that is what is refferred to as a script kiddie.
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: vsync issues gone? :) i have fixed mine, yay
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: here is a pictured how to with the "disks" utility http://askubuntu.com/questions/68809/how-to-format-a-usb-or-external-drive
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: Yes, it's GONE! :D :D
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Thanks. Using GParted to format it as ntfs, it changed name from /dev/sdb to /dev/sdb1. Is that normal?
<Mati89> VictoriaXOXO: good to hear, well done
<renn0xtk9> so I have to declare ubuntu officially not able to change the LANG option .,,,
<VictoriaXOXO> Mati89: :D
<akik> jayjo: if you want to write the current copy buffer to file: ctrl+a : then hardcopy -h logfile
<nicomachus> renn0xtk9: what do you mean?
<akik> jayjo: it's hard to write this :) separately "ctrl+a" ":" "hardcopy -h logfile"
<renn0xtk9> nicomachus well I have LANG=en_DE.UTF-8 impossible to change it to en_US.UTF-8
<akik> renn0xtk9: did you look into your home dir if e.g. you have the locale variables defined in .bashrc ?
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Thanks. Using GParted to format it as ntfs, it changed name from /dev/sdb to /dev/sdb1. Is that normal?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: yes
<JesusSavesMe> hi
<renn0xtk9> yeah I did
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Perfect. Hey, k1l_. Can I ask you a question in pm? It should be quick and easy.
<JesusSavesMe> GOD BLESS YOU!
<k1l_> renn0xtk9: look into /etc/environment , .profile , .bashrc , .bash_profile
<nicomachus> JesusSavesMe: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<nicomachus> !pm | VictoriaXOXO
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<k1l_> locales is still a mess when it goes bad :X some day some one should fix that :)
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: you can ask it in here
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: It's private... Forget about it. :P
<renn0xtk9> k1_l nothing in those
<akik> renn0xtk9: create a new user and see what locale it gets
<k1l_> renn0xtk9: sudo update-locale LANG="en_US.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="en_US" then sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<k1l_> renn0xtk9: look into /etc/default/locale and .pam_environment
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: /dev/sdx = disk, sdx1 = partition 1
<k1l_> did i say locales are a mess on linux? o_O
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: So perfectly normal?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: you can't have a file system without a partition, yes.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Okay, great. I'll just leave it then.
<renn0xtk9> new users locale is en_US.UTF-8 for everything
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: daftykins: Two more questions. 1. Is it normal that 68,5 MB is used after a clean format? 2. How do I rename the USB stick after it gets mounted?
<daftykins> yes with NTFS, that's the file system journal
<daftykins> mount point name or volume name?
<VictoriaXOXO> Uhm. The name that shows up on the desktop when mounting it. Is that the... volume name?
<unlevin> ))
<Mati89> right click -> rename? ;)
<JesusSavesMe> Hi i want to install older linux kernel but it says: dependency not satisfiable
<VictoriaXOXO> Rename... is grayed out.
<akik> renn0xtk9: so you're closing in on the solution :)
<daftykins> type "mount" in the terminal
<Mati89> hm, if you unmount it first?
<lotus|xenial> JesusSavesMe: what are you trying to do?
<akik> renn0xtk9: try "grep -r -i lang $HOME" if it returns any matches
<JesusSavesMe> lotus|xenial, install kernel
<lotus|xenial> JesusSavesMe: wich one on wich ubuntu version??
<JesusSavesMe> lotus|xenial, older
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: /dev/sdb1 on /media/anon/backupstick type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<akik> renn0xtk9: it can also be a variable called LC_ALL which changes multiple variables at once
<lotus|xenial> !details | JesusSavesMe
<ubottu> JesusSavesMe: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<JesusSavesMe> lotus|xenial, older kernel
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: and you want to change what, "backupstick" ?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Yeah.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" then go use the disk utility perhaps
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Okay.
<lotus|xenial> !mainline | JesusSavesMe
<ubottu> JesusSavesMe: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<akik> VictoriaXOXO: it's the volume label
<renn0xtk9> akik there are loads of matches but I find this line intersting:
<JesusSavesMe> lotus|xenial, nevermind i solved
<renn0xtk9> $HOME/.kde/share/apps/kconf_update/log/update.log:2015-11-15T12:33:54 [Script]      LANG = "en_DE.UTF-8"
<renn0xtk9> < any idea wtf
<akik> renn0xtk9: sorry, no
<renn0xtk9> Allright lets give up on that and go to something harder.:
<renn0xtk9> Anybody an idea why logkeys is not outputing anything at all ?
<akik> renn0xtk9: if you don't find a way to set it, you can reset your kde settings by renaming .kde to .kde.bak. kde will recreate it with default settings
<akik> renn0xtk9: unless the default settings include en_DE :)
<mekhami> i have some extremely weird stuff going on. everyone's dead in freenode so i have nowhere to really ask questions, but.. I'm using i3 wm, terminator, base16 color scheme. if i source my zshrc that enables 256 colors, cool, everything works. but if i switch windows to another terminal, it goes back to the default. i'm so confused.
<renn0xtk9> akik that would not suprise me being given the "rigourous" developement of KDE I see some times ;)
<renn0xtk9> hwo can I know which one is my keyboard among all the /dev/input/eventY ?
<akik> renn0xtk9: wild guess, look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: I had to unmount it in GParted and change the "Label" option.
<daftykins> that's essentially what i said.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Yeah. Well, it's all done now. XD
<daftykins> then all is well with the world!
<VictoriaXOXO> Yeah! :D
<VictoriaXOXO> Just one more (one more really annoying) PC-related problem, but that has nothing to do with this channel.
<nicomachus> renn0xtk9: mine is event6. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<daftykins> sort the tearing out yet?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Yeah, it's gone now. Finally.
<renn0xtk9> thanks akik  mine is 8
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: which method worked?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: You won't like it. I had to choose the latest (recommended) driver AND change a line or two in xorg.conf. Don't hurt me.
<daftykins> which specifically...
<VictoriaXOXO> But it works, for now. So I'll leave it till it breaks.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: I would have to look it up and come back.
<daftykins> or just pastebin the file
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Let me feel relaxed for at least a day or two before you butcher my xorg.conf file. XD
<VictoriaXOXO> I don't want to hear "DO NOT USE THAT!".
<daftykins> i want to know what's in it in case someone comes in with the same query again
<daftykins> but apparently that is too much to ask, forget it.
<panic_station> #ubuntu-offtopic
<akik> renn0xtk9: you can use "xinput" to list the devices
<VictoriaXOXO> No, panic_station. We are done now.
<VictoriaXOXO> I can sort it out with daftykins later.
<panic_station> i mistyped, sorry
<nicomachus> VictoriaXOXO: I think he was trying to join that channel.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: that user just joined so has nothing to do with the convo.
<panic_station> exactly
<VictoriaXOXO> Oh, sorry.
<VictoriaXOXO> XD
<panic_station> sorry bout that
<VictoriaXOXO> Sorry.
<panic_station> what topic are we discussing at the moment?
<VictoriaXOXO> Last 10 minutes have been pretty quiet. Just me rambling, but I'll shut up now.
<OerHeks> panic_station, you just read it on top.
<OerHeks> Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<daftykins> all day long it's support, then at night... all night long support!
<nicomachus> but is it day or night?
<daftykins> both and neither
<panic_station> so then, anyone else use PCSX on Trusty 14.04
<lotus|xenial> 24/7 support here
<nicomachus> so existential
<panic_station> cause im running into a peculiar issue
<theunkn0wn> #opiceisis
<daftykins> theunkn0wn: ?
<lotus|xenial> theunkn0wn: i think you want #opparis
<theunkn0wn> Yea lol
<theunkn0wn> what server is that mate
<theunkn0wn> it wont let me join it
<VictoriaXOXO> anonnet?
<OerHeks> theunkn0wn, maybe you need to register with Freenode
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<theunkn0wn> Its let me in now
<nicomachus> enjoy...
<OerHeks> oke solved then
<theunkn0wn> Thanks :D
<OerHeks> don't bother us with that.
<renn0xtk9> somebody has ever used logkeys    I can't manage to get a proper output
<nicomachus> renn0xtk9: what kind of output are you looking for?
<nicomachus> and did you set the logfile location?
<renn0xtk9> nichomachus no but I look at /var/log/logkeys.log
<juniorRubyist> I need help setting up an IRC server on Ubuntu Desktop
<renn0xtk9> it is writting things but It seems like the character do not correspond
<renn0xtk9> I have a USB (extermal) keybaord on a laptop
<nicomachus> renn0xtk9: you need to specify a log location. see this post for more info: https://askubuntu.com/questions/14312/how-to-run-logkeys
<fusioned> if anyone uses PCSX or ePSXe on Ubuntu Trusty, please send me a DM. id like to go over some things
<juniorRubyist> Could I please get some help on building an IRC server?
<lotus|xenial> juniorRubyist: find a specific ircd software channel
<OerHeks> juniorRubyist, more a question for #ubuntu-server
<renn0xtk9> nichomachus yeah but that is not quite the problem, the issu is : I get üy܀ȁq܂aszdfgcu  when typing abcdefgh.....
<lotus|xenial> !alis | juniorRubyist
<ubottu> juniorRubyist: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<juniorRubyist> I am wanting to do it on Ubuntu Desktop
<nicomachus> renn0xtk9: well you didn't say that. You said you weren't getting output.
<dprophecyguy> Setting up runit (2.1.2-3ubuntu1) ... start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused dpkg: error processing package runit (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of git-daemon-run:  git-daemon-run depends on runit; however:   Package runit is not configured yet.  dpkg: error
<renn0xtk9> yeah with the source compiled version, now I uninstalled and am using those from packages,  sorry for not mentionning it
<dprophecyguy> i can't install git on my ubuntu 15.04
<dprophecyguy> any body help
<dprophecyguy> i am getting this error
<juniorRubyist> I could try to.
<dprophecyguy> Setting up runit (2.1.2-3ubuntu1) ... start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused dpkg: error processing package runit (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of git-daemon-run:  git-daemon-run depends on runit; however:   Package runit is not configured yet.  dpkg: error
<OerHeks> renn0xtk9, read that url, it handles howto get the right keyboard support
<juniorRubyist> dprophecyguy
<daftykins> dprophecyguy: please do not spam with the enter key so much, paste in channel... or repeat regularly
<lotus|xenial> juniorRubyist: apt-cache search ircd
<nicomachus> renn0xtk9: yes, what OerHeks said. You need to set your keymap.
<dprophecyguy> daftykins: do you know any solution to the problem
<juniorRubyist> Try restarting your computer, enter Recovery from GRUB and choose dpkg
<theunkn0wn> Anyone know a good Anon email service to use free?
<lotus|xenial> !ot | theunkn0wn
<ubottu> theunkn0wn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<juniorRubyist> fmail.com?
<renn0xtk9> OerHeks which url ?
<daftykins> dprophecyguy: it wasn't described well.
<nicomachus> dprophecyguy: try `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<OerHeks> renn0xtk9, read back?
<juniorRubyist> dprophecyguy what nicomachus said will work
<OerHeks> especially the lines with your name in it :-)
<dprophecyguy> here is the error i am getting while installing git on my ubuntu 15.04
<dprophecyguy> Setting up runit (2.1.2-3ubuntu1) ... start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused dpkg: error processing package runit (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of git-daemon-run:  git-daemon-run depends on runit; however:   Package runit is not configured yet.  dpkg: error
<nicomachus> shoot, dprophecyguy: --reconfigure, not --configure
<dfinninger> alright... this question might get a little dicey... but I'm writing an app for 14.04 - should I use Upstart, SysV, or Systemd to control the service?
<dfinninger> I know that 15.04 swapped out the init system for Systemd - just looking for something that will be maintainable into the future
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<daftykins> dprophecyguy: please stop the repetition
<OerHeks> dfinninger, do both, upstart & systemD
<bekks> dfinninger: 14.04 uses upstart and is supported for 5 years.
<MonsieurBon> Does anyone know how to change the from email address for logcheck?
<dprophecyguy> nicomachus : can you explain it how to --reconfigure i am new with ubuntu
<juniorRubyist> sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<dprophecyguy> daftykins : you said it wasn't describe well
<nicomachus> dprophecyguy: in a terminal, type in: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<nicomachus> then try to install again
<dfinninger> OerHeks, bekks: alright, I've got experience with Upstart, I'll do that, thanks
<renn0xtk9> OerHeks Sorry can't see where you post an url :S  i don't understand
<dprophecyguy> nicomachus : thanks a lot mate
<nicomachus> renn0xtk9: the URL i sent you. here is another: https://askubuntu.com/questions/136782/logkeys-not-working-in-12-04
<OerHeks> renn0xtk9, i just cleared my screen, sorry, i did not post it
<Yaiyan> I'm installing kubuntu, and doing the partitioning
<juniorRubyist> Yaiyan are you doing dualboot?
<Yaiyan> I didn't touch anything on /dev/sdb in the dialog at all, but when I press "install now", it says the swap partition on sdb is being formatted
<Yaiyan> juniorRubyist, well, after partitioning this it's somewhat more than dualboot, but yeah
<Yaiyan> Is it normal for it to be formatting swap on another disk, when I didn't change the settings for that at all?
<OerHeks> Yaiyan, if your story is true, sdb is unlogical
<renn0xtk9> OerHeks nichomachus got it! thanks mate, surprisingly --us-keymap was not working but en_GB seems to do the job
<fwed> hello everyone, I just installed the system and there is no 'additional drivers' there, therefore no wifi networks shown. I know this from earlier, but is this still common?
<compdoc> I think additional drivers is video card
<Yaiyan> OerHeks, sdb is one of the disk, 4 partitions+swap, so one is probably unlogical
<Yaiyan> Is there a way to check?
<fwed> how can I bring wifi nw back?
<Yaiyan> *other disks
<akik> Yaiyan: not sure about a two disk setup but if i have a swap partition on /dev/sda during install and don't touch it, it will get used as swap
<Yaiyan> akik, so it's nothing to be worried about?
<Yaiyan> Partitioning always makes me nervous..
<fwed> I have no network and looking for terminal and why does the dash show me a bunch of trash including weather channel?
<akik> Yaiyan: well it just probably used mkswap and swapon on it. nothing special. you're safe :)
<ioria> fwed, sudo lshw -c network ?
<Yaiyan> akik, thanks :)
<fwed> seriously...http://is.gd/Q9695x
<bekks> fwed: you can customize that behaviour.
<fwed> bekks, yes, one has time to customize everything, theoretically.
<ioria> fwed, dpkg -l gnome-terminal
<fwed> ioria, I have no terminal. cause I cant make it appear!
<bekks> fwed: In real life, that can be done within a minute.
<ioria> fwed, alt+f2
<Yaiyan> After installing this+3 other distros on this disk I'll have 11 OS's installed
<fwed> bekks, I quit. you win. fair enough
<Yaiyan> 9 of which will be Ubuntu variants/very old versions :D
<fwed> ioaria, can I find a terminal somehow?
<ioria> fwed, alt+f2   xterm or gnome-terminal
<ioria> fwed, if you are ubuntu....
<fusioned> what games do you guys play in ubuntu usually, if at all?
<fusioned> be it emulated via WINE, naitive, or whatever
<lotus|xenial> fusioned: steam, playonlinux,wine
<Yaiyan> ctrl+alt+f1 should be another terminal
<fusioned> i use wine, playonlinux etc too
<Yaiyan> Oh
<Yaiyan> ctrl+alt+f7 after ctrl+alt+f1
<fusioned> like, what titles? im big on quake 1, brutal doom and doom wads, and PSX games via emulator
<VictoriaXOXO> fusioned: "emulated via WINE". :P Do you know what WINE stands for? ;)
<fwed> logging out to see if the mess clears
<fusioned> WINE IS NOT AN EMULATOR! :P
<fusioned> heh
<VictoriaXOXO> Yeah!
<fusioned> semantics
<lotus|xenial> !discuss | fusioned
<ubottu> fusioned: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Yaiyan> I remember my cousin had a script that could port windows games to linux
<Yaiyan> So I imagine he played a fair few games with that
<grigoris> grigoris
<fwed> ioria, now I have a terminal. could I have the command again, please? sorry..I should have noted it
<ioria> fwed, sudo lshw -c network ?
<fwed> trying now
<fwed> thank you
<fwed> ioria, I got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13352095/
<ioria> fwed, your wifi card is not recognized
<fwed> ioria, it is not a new machine. It never happened before. how can I fix it?
<ioria> fwed, but it should be....
<ioria> fwed, it's a fresh install ?
<fwed> ioria, yes, but the computer is the same one
<ioria> fwed, uname -r ?
<fwed> ioaria, '3.19.0-31-generic'
<ioria> fwed, why did you install vivid ?
<NYTimes> hey I'm looking for links to understand proxy servers
<NeedHelp> Hi, folks!
<jct500thz> Ubuntu software center isn't asking me for passwords like it usually does... and when I try to install something, it tells me something like I don't have the right permissions.
<fwed> fwed, what is vivid?
<fwed> the next distro-upgrade?
<ioria> fwed, cat /etc/issue ?
<bekks> !vivid | fwed
<ubottu> fwed: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd  release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - 15.04 reaches end of life in Januray of 2016
<EriC^^> jct500thz: does your user have sudo privileges?
<jct500thz> Yes.
<Guest71248> Does anyone recognize  STM_d XfO folder in xubuntu?
<EriC^^> type groups
<jct500thz> EriC^^, in a terminal?
<EriC^^> yeah
<kisb> jct500thz, do you not know your password?
<jct500thz> kisb, I know my password. it isn't giving me a box to enter it into.
<fwed> ioria, if I selected the wrong download, I cant believe I overlooked it.
<jct500thz> jct500thz adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare @ kisb and EriC^^
<ioria> fwed, try 14.04 if you want lts, or 15.10
<jct500thz> actually, speaking of one of the groups, how do I samba share?
<Cossan> I've found a folder named  STM_d XfO in home. It's loading all the time, I can't see the files. Does anyone recognize it?
<fwed> ioria, sure, I didnt want to install 15.04..but does this have to do with the wifi problem?
<ioria> fwed, only a way to know....
<user_> hi guys, does alsamixer has a gui equivalent of its curses interface?
<ioria> fwed, cat /etc/issue ?
<fwed> checking
<fwed> ioria 'Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l'
<fwed> it is not vivid, then?
<ioria> fwed, trusty witn enab stack of vivid
<fwed> is that the usual case?
<jct500thz> I'm looking around the Xubuntu control panel for something to figure this out.
<bekks> jct500thz: Open a terminal, configure your samba shares in the samba configuration file.
<Yaiyan> Is it possible to update 14.04 to 15.10?
<Yaiyan> Or do I have to wait for 16.04
<MonkeyDust> jct500thz  or try gigolo
<jct500thz> MonkeyDust, what's gigolo?
<bekks> Yaiyan: 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10
<lotus|xenial> user_: maybe pavucontrol?
<bekks> Yaiyan: But 14.10 is EOL already.
<Yaiyan> bekks, it can still be updated to 14.10?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Do you enable ufw after a fresh install? Yes? Why? No? Why not?
<MonkeyDust> !info gigolo | jct500thz
<ubottu> jct500thz: gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (wily), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<bekks> !eolupgrades | Yaiyan
<ubottu> Yaiyan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> fwed, don't  remember .... i'm on the same with 3.16.0-53-generic
<lotus|xenial> !security | VictoriaXOXO
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<fwed> so how can I get wifi?
<Yaiyan> Huhm, I'll probably wait till 16.04 then
<Yaiyan> Anyway, I just finished install Kubuntu, but it hasn't appeared in grub
<fwed> and why do I have this problem? it was years ago last time I had to manually install drivers, I think at 10.10.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | fwed start here
<ubottu> fwed start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fwed> MonkeyDust, I need a solution to get wifi started
<fwed> If someone knows it I will be grateful
<ioria> fwed, try sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi ; sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<nicomachus> fwed: I've been away, but what type of wifi card are you using? is it built-in or a USB dongle?
<fwed> ioria, it gave this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13352402/
<fwed> nicomachus, I dont know if this is informative for your question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13352095/
<fwed> but it's built-in, not usb
<ioria> fwed, sudo modprobe iwlagn
<fwed> ioria: 'modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:556 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.19.0-31-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<jct500thz> How do I set myself to root?
<lotus|xenial> !sudo | jct500thz
<ubottu> jct500thz: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jct500thz> Is there any way to do it permanently?
<harduim> jct500thz, sudo bash
<ioria> fwed, it'a virtual box ?
<fwed> ioria, no, it's desktop install
<nicomachus> fwed: you don't have a driver on that card, so it's showing as unclaimed. There's no driver installed at all. ioria: modprobe isn't going to find a driver that doesn't exist.
<lotus|xenial> jct500thz: why do you need permament root?
<harduim> jct500thz, But I would not recommend doing that if not necessary
<ioria> ok
<jct500thz> Because some apps have trouble with permissions.
<harduim> jct500thz, Like what?
<ioria> nicomachus, but it's an old card ... the module should be loaded
<fwed> nicomachus, yes, as I said earlier, no drivers are shown in 'additional drivers'
<jct500thz> Ubuntu Software Center won't work right. Says I don't have the right permissions.
<nicomachus> fwed: because that only lists proprietary drivers.
<lotus|xenial> jct500thz: ubuntu version? are you the admin of the pc?
<kisb> use terminal or synaptic
<nicomachus> fwed: sudo apt-get install firmware-iwlwifi
<harduim> jct500thz, Thats strange, it should work right out of the box
<jct500thz> I'm using Xubuntu and I'm the only user. Been using it for a year now.
<jct500thz> Started this error...
<lotus|xenial> jct500thz: xubuntu version?
<ioria> it's for debian
<Yaiyan> Just noticed compiz is installed on Ubuntu still
<fwed> nicomachus, unable to locate the package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13352523/
<ioria> !info firmware-iwlwifi trusty
 * Yaiyan starts hunting for wobbly window option
<ubottu> Package firmware-iwlwifi does not exist in trusty
<nicomachus> fwed: yea, my bad that's the debian name.
<lotus|xenial> Yaiyan: compiz-plugins-extra
<aarobc> So, I tried using kernel 4.1, then after I removed it there was no option to boot ubuntu in grub. I know I have other kernels installed, but I wasn't able to get that working. I booted from a live usb and am currently attempting to run boot repair as instructed in the docs, but it's currently hanging at "Purge kernels then reinstall last kernel sda1 (ins). This may require several minutes.."
<nicomachus> fwed: cd into /lib/firmware and then ls *.ucode
<nicomachus> what's the output?
<aarobc> It's been saying that for a bout three hours now
<Yaiyan> lotus|xenial, awesome
<Yaiyan> Been too long since I last tried those :D
<lotus|xenial> Yaiyan: and install ccsm also to enable it
<lotus|xenial> Yaiyan: after enable wobbly, system might freeze and you need reboot
<Yaiyan> Oh, ok
<fwed> nicomachus, gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13352561/
<jct500thz> it's not..
<jct500thz> it's not letting me install anything.
<Yaiyan> In my mind compiz and wobbly are synonymous tbh
<lotus|xenial> jct500thz: xubuntu version?
<jct500thz> xubuntu version of what?
<harduim> jct500thz, And what about apt ??
<Snide_> Been a long time windows user who's experimented with redhat/fedora for a short while but went back to windows. Recently I Installed 15.10 and got most of the programs and drivers I need for steam and other unsupported DirectX games, I was just wondering if there were any suggested KDE's or software I should look into being fresh into 15.10
<nicomachus> fwed: ok. then sudo modprobe iwlwifi and see if it returns an error
<lotus|xenial> jct500thz: lsb_release -a
<jct500thz> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<fwed> nicomachus, yes, it did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13352591/
<jct500thz> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<jct500thz> Release:	14.04
<jct500thz> Codename:	trusty
<MonkeyDust> jct500thz  next time, use a pastebin for multiple lines
<jct500thz> Sorry about that, MonkeyDust.
<lotus|xenial> jct500thz: try launching software center from terminal to see errors
<wmorri> Snide_, I don't exactly understand your question. KDE is a desktop environment.
<fwed> nicomachus, I will try a reboot
<nicomachus> fwed: first try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.19.0-31
<jct500thz> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=zvT8tpcJ
<fwed> nicomachus, ok, underway
<jct500thz> It's giving me that error. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=zvT8tpcJ
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Do you enable ufw after a fresh install? Yes? Why? No? Why not?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: no, the average jo doesnt need to switch a lot settings there. the standard ubuntu is pretty much set up already
<jct500thz> lotus|xenial, what's the terminal command for software center?
<Snide_> @wmorri I was more or less talking about in general where some noob resources might be and or some suggestions on what I should be doing if I were going for a gaming/performance approach to customizing ubuntu
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Oh, okay. Nice. :)
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: if you dont have a program listening on a port the port is "closed" anyway. so no  need to worry about it
<lotus|xenial> jct500thz: software-center
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: But I'm not any LESS secure by just doing "sudo ufw enable", am I?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: in most cases you block stuff then you not want to be blocked :)
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Ohhhhhh... :|
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: so you need to read a lot manuals how to enable only your stuff again. if you want that to learn etc then go ahead. it doesnt harm. but the standard settings are quit good balanced
<nicomachus> fwed: when that's done, try sudo modprobe iwlwifi again
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Okay. Thanks. :)
<fwed> nicomachus, still error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13352739/
<jct500thz> I launched software-center in #: and I think that fixed the problem.
<jct500thz> Thanks for the help!
<jct500thz> I was able to install Steam
<nicomachus> fwed: perhaps 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'? otherwise I'm out of ideas and have to take off for a meeting
<wmorri> !gaming Snide_
<waressearcher2> https://nmap.org/7
<Snide_> hmmm?
<Snide_> !gaming
<fwed> nicomachus, it says 'wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device'...sure, thank you so much for your effort and time!
<fwed> I will try rebootin
<fwed> g
<waressearcher2> is nmap 7.00 allready in ubuntu's repo ? when it will appear ?
<wmorri> Snide_, sorry I didn't know if we had help for gaming. Other thank that I would recommend looking at the wiki and askubuntu if you have specific questions.
<studio_> many thanks to "Alan Pope" and he can't declare where is the different between Ubuntu and Ubuntu-Touch!!!
<Snide_> THanks wmorri
<MonkeyDust> !info nmap | waressearcher2
<ubottu> waressearcher2: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.47-7 (wily), package size 3678 kB, installed size 17434 kB
<wmorri> Snide_, your welcome
<MonkeyDust> waressearcher2  is this useful https://nmap.org/7/
<waressearcher2> MonkeyDust: have you looked at it ?
<jnhghy> my computer freezes all downloads including software updates since I've installed a new video board I have ubuntu 14.04 but the same happened on windows (dual boot) any idea what I can check or do?
<waressearcher2> jnhghy: over heating problem ?
<MonkeyDust> waressearcher2  not really, your question caught my attention, i was curious
<jnhghy> waressearcher2: don't think so ... computer woks just fine ... including after effects ...
<jnhghy> waressearcher2: just checked everything seems quite cool
<genii> Maybe your PSU is inadequate for the task
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: How would one view the contents of a .xpi file in Ubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> jnhghy, make sure you have the correct driver for the graphics card installed , is it the same brand as the previous , or is it new /
<jnhghy> genii: and freezes downloads over 10mb over? might be... but I don't see a reason...
<genii> VictoriaXOXO: They are just zip files
<VictoriaXOXO> genii: So... I unzip it?
<jnhghy> BluesKaj: that might be the issue... I'm trying to download it's driver .. but it's not working on this computer... I'll
<jnhghy> give it a try on my laptop..
<BluesKaj> which card is it ?
<VictoriaXOXO> genii: Hey! That worked! :D
<jnhghy> BluesKaj: nvidia 420
<BluesKaj> jnhghy, the driver should be available in the repos
<BluesKaj> package manager
<BluesKaj> jnhghy, sudo apt install nvidia-340
<jnhghy> BluesKaj: I'm downloading it on my desktop: just got feedback from chrome on a download: "Failed - Network timeout", I'm trying to install it now
<BluesKaj> don't install the driver from the nvidia site,
<BluesKaj> jnhghy,\
<genii> VictoriaXOXO: Now you know :)
<jnhghy> BluesKaj: can you give a little help on this please: nvidia-340 : Depends: lib32gcc1 but it is not going to be installed
<KzadorDmalditos> hola?
<lotus|xenial> !es | KzadorDmalditos
<ubottu> KzadorDmalditos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> jnhghy, don't use the driver from the nvidia website, use the build-in driver tool
<BluesKaj> jnhghy, try sudo apt install lib32gcc1
<Miron> ‎( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, he's trying to install the nvidia-340 with apt
<genii> Sounds like multiarch is missing or only set for 64bit
<BluesKaj> yeah
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, if that gcc is missing, it looks like the update server used is not up-to-date, or he added 32 bit environment
<BluesKaj> then he m=needs to instal multiarch iguess...gotta gofor  afew mins. bbl
<genii> jnhghy: Can you pastebin the results of: apt-config dump | grep Architecture
<jnhghy> 1 sec genii
<genii> Don't forget to uppercase that A in Architecture
<jnhghy> genii: this is what I got: http://pastebin.com/xid8pJnJ
<genii> So that's normal, and contains both, as it should.
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: How long are Ubuntu Pastebin texts stored? Forever?
<genii> jnhghy: How about result of: apt-cache policy lib32gcc1     then please
<jnhghy> genii: I notice I get strange results on apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/eYM2aFFW
<genii> VictoriaXOXO: default is 24 hours
<genii> jnhghy: That's normal, it means that some other place right now on the computer, updates are happening
<jnhghy> genii: http://pastebin.com/Q17wBzsi well .. I don't see where are those updates happening :)
<VictoriaXOXO> genii: But there's no option to manually choose? So how can it be defualt? :o
<genii> jnhghy: Did you use sudo with that command?
<jnhghy> yeah
<jnhghy> genii: I did sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf  and now apt-get update works ...
<genii> I was going to try finding out what was using it with lsof first, but I guess that works
<jnhghy> genii: apt-get update doesn't go throw ... it freezes but after trying to run it for a few times now it found and started downloading and installing the nvidia driver ...
<jnhghy> but that one freezes too :))
<genii> VictoriaXOXO: Sorry, ubuntu pastebin has no time limit. The pastebin.com site is the 24 hour default
<drdeo> t
<VictoriaXOXO> genii: So how do we know how long they save it for? :P
<jnhghy> genii: thanks for your efforts and time... really appreciate them!!!! I'll use my laptop to download the drive and try with it ... thanks again!
<genii> jnhghy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5555555/  there's the very first one from when it was set up.
<genii> Sorry, VictoriaXOXO^
<VictoriaXOXO> genii: Booooooooo. I don't like that. :P
<VictoriaXOXO> I'll use an alternative. Thanks.
<kama3> hi
<kama3> does anyone have problems on 14.04 after updating nvidia's proprietary driver to 352.63?
<Juliwood> Hi
<bdonnahue> hello. im coming from centos. how does ubuntus firewall work? is there a config file?
<k1l_> bdonnahue: iptables if you like config fiddeling :)
<k1l_> the other thing is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW    there is a gufw as gui for that
<kama3> and config files are in /etc/ufw
<MonkeyDust> and fwbuilder for more advanced use
<MonkeyDust> (gui)
<Suguki> bdonnahue, look at this : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netfilter
<tvchair> Hello
<athos-x> Hello people got a question concerning plymouth+nvidia drivers and 15.10
<athos-x> How do i go about fixing plymouth in 15.10?
<Suguki> you can disable it
<athos-x> You mean turn off plymouth entirely?
<Suguki> Yes that's what i have done
<athos-x> Mmmmmm
<athos-x> How would i go about doing that if you don´t mind me asking?
<Suguki> you can use this : https://launchpad.net/plymouth-manager
<athos-x> Thanks Suguki!!! Will have a look at that!!!
<athos-x> Adios!
<Suguki> althos-x: You can also add this repository : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ingalex/super-boot-manager , update and install super-boot-manager
<Suguki> too late :'(
<threeminutemonta> computer randomly shutdown over night. Is there anyway to find out why / when. 14.04 LTS
<halexander9000> Greetings. My apologies, but I'd very much appreciate it if someone could help me reinstall my graphics drivers on my original Ubuntu installation. I just bought an Nvidia graphics card, installed the drivers using this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/149206/how-to-install-nvidia-run and since then I haven't been able to boot up neither with m
<halexander9000> y integrated card or the one I bought :(
<halexander9000> I'm using a usb stick right now.
<halexander9000> On the ingrated graphics.
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Did you purge the old driver prior to installing the new Nvidia graphic's card ?
<halexander9000> I have not
<halexander9000> I can however purge it now, using the ctrl-alt-f1
<halexander9000> Then can I install it using this?
<halexander9000> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66328/how-do-i-install-the-latest-nvidia-drivers-from-the-run-file
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: What was the old card ? so we know the command to purge that old driver .
<halexander9000> I have the .run file
<halexander9000> It's the integrated hd4600
<halexander9000> Intel
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Generally speaking, installing a driver from OEM is the last resort . Drivers are available in our software repository .
<halexander9000> Do I need to remove repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<halexander9000> ?
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Intel provides us with the latest drivers . There is usaually nothing that needs/can be done oth Intel. Intel just works .
<halexander9000> Ah
<halexander9000> I see.
<halexander9000> Ok, so basically I need to do a "apt-get install intel-current" ?
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Maintenance will be much easier if you install from repo . though PPA is also supported . 1st adviuse is yes .. ppa-purge ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates .
<halexander9000> Or was it the xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Bashing-om> advise*
<halexander9000> Understood.
<halexander9000> will ppa-purge.
<halexander9000> Then shall I "apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" ?
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: What release are you running ?
<halexander9000> I don't know for sure if 14.04 or 14.10, since I'm not running it currently.
<halexander9000> I'm using a live version from a usb right now.
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: 14.10 will be a problem as it is no longer supportd and repos are turned away .
<halexander9000> I have access to my file-system, is there a way to check?
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Sure . What in the install is ' cat /etc/issue ' ?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Is there a terminal command to check DE version PLUS what window manager and file manager I use?
<VictoriaXOXO> Like a command to list all those things.
<halexander9000> 15.04
<halexander9000> Oh, right. I upgraded to that.
<halexander9000> Huh
<halexander9000> 15.04 it is then. For sure now.
<BaGRoS> Hi. transmission-daemon saving files as debian-transmission:debian-transmission, how i can change this for nuc:nuc? I changed USER=root or nuc in /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon no result :?
<MrCeeIII> hello all.. its me the noob again... I am trying to find a good program I can use to create an image file... backuop/clone for my comp
<bekks> !backup | MrCeeIII
<ubottu> MrCeeIII: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MrCeeIII> but whats the best way...
<MrCeeIII> what are some free programs to uses to accomplish this... thanks
<_unreal> hello, I've lost my touch pad some how? not sure how
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: K; So we are back to what was originally . Us this machine of "optimus - hybrid graphics" originally, or are you choosing to go with Nvidia in lieu of Intel ?
<_unreal> going into system/settings/mouse-touch pad show's mouse as being there and enabled as far as the touch pad goes but my touch pad is just not working
<_unreal> any idea's on what I may do to solve this wierd issue
<halexander9000> I wish to make the Nvidia function, but having the intel as a fall-back would be nice.
<halexander9000> 750Ti
<_unreal> ?
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: IF this is not "optimus" not likely to have both in the fly .
<halexander9000> Not both at the same time.
<halexander9000> But if one doesn't function, I'd like to be able to switch the card in bios.
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: That is doable in bios ( may have to move Nvidi's xorg.conf file out of the way ) .
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Is there a terminal command to check DE version PLUS what window manager and file manager I use?
<VictoriaXOXO> Like a command to list all those things.
<ChunkzZ> what comes with ubuntu server?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: not an easy one.
<k1l_> ChunkzZ: can you be more specific?
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: Will work on removing the mess I made, and reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-intel    . Give me a few minutes please. And thank you for your help.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Any complicated ones then? :P
<k1l_> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<ChunkzZ> k1l_: I have an odroid xu4, arm device. I am running ubuntu mate but I removed mate and installed i3. but, would server be better? I mean, instead of removing mate etc I can build up myself...?
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: NP .. what card is the Nvidia .. when ready we have the system verify and install the correct driver .
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: XD "mate" is all the information I got.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: so you are running mate desktop
<k1l_> ChunkzZ: ubuntu server is the same base system as the desktops got.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: How do I figure out all the other things? Am I using compiz? compton? Anything else?
<ChunkzZ> k1l_: so I can sudo apt-get etc?
<ChunkzZ> right?
<k1l_> ChunkzZ: yes
<ChunkzZ> awesome, thank you.
<TheEagerPadawan> testing out the rdesktop package which allows you to connect to a host with rdp on the cli. Anyhoo, i'm trying to use a certain keymap but it fails to open so it reverts back to en-us
<TheEagerPadawan> which uses a qwerty keyboard and i'm more familiar with an azerty
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: It's this one http://www.msi.com/product/graphics-card/N750Ti-2GD5OCV1.html#hero-overview
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: I'm restarting now, wish me luck
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: good question, that will need a lot of digging in the system.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Guuuulp.
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: K, the driver for the 750ti is in 15.04's repo .
<LtL> Bashing-om: which number/version driver is for the 750Ti?
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: Operation successful, I have returned from the dead :D
<bakasage> hello everyone, help me, please, solve broken dependencies (also i want libreoffice to be uninstalled). here's log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13354302/
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: I'm back to my old desk-top, just the way I left it.
<Bashing-om> LtL: 352 version : see : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/95159/en-us .
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: At least now I know how to return to the intel drivers.
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: It works flawlessly.
<LtL> Bashing-om: ok, i do show that one in additional drivers, thanks
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Let's male sure the system sees the Nvidia card ; ' lspci | grep "VGA\|3D" ' .
<halexander9000> Wilco
<Bashing-om> LtL: Good deal .
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: I get a " grep: Invalid back reference
<halexander9000>  "
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Inecpected .. what about ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' ?
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: never mind, I ran it with just the "VGA" bit
<kama3> halexander9000: wish you luck with that driver.. i have updated to that 352.63 (860m) on my 14.04 and after boot i'm entering "low graphics mode", X creates core dump with sigabrt. i have to go back to console and start manually lightdm
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2)
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: So it would seem that it does see it.
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Yeah .. that is waht we wanted to see . Driver is now installed and all is good ??
<LtL> Bashing-om: i'm using nouveau, but additional drivers says intel microcode code is in use, what do i do about that?
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: I tried to remove the ppa, and it failed. I'm afraid to run the install nvidia-current now :(
<LtL> Bashing-om: use 352 and keep the intel microcode?
<Bashing-om> LtL: 'Intel microcode' is firmware not a direct concern to the grahics driver in use .
<LtL> Bashing-om: yeah thats exactly what is says, so cool, thanks
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: "ppa-purge" just reverts to what is in the repo and then remove that source ! .
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: In other words, I have to do "sudo add-apt-repository --remove ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates"
<TwentyTwenty> is there a reason why I am seeing different values for the size of my hard drive from different programs?  Dolphin says I have 212GB of total space, GParted says I have 223GB of space in the partition, and I'm pretty sure this is a 256GB ssd.  What could be causing this?
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: IF things work as is .. leave well enough alone .. just be aware that the possibility of graphic's driver breakage in a kernel update exists .
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, Done.
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: I tested the graphics currently, and It's worse than my Intel.
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, With minecraft
<compdoc> TwentyTwenty, ssds reserve a small amount of space for its own use. and it even helps if you leave a few gigs of space as un-partitioned
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, Imagine how much of a performance decrease it would have to be to be felt in Minecraft.
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: You are too quick, or I am just too slow .. // so we are back to properly ppa-purge ( revert to repo driver0 purge what is now and install the nvidia driver ... no big deal .
<TwentyTwenty> compdoc, how small?  Currently it looks like it's using 28GB if this is supposed to be a 240GB ssd
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, from where? The original repos?
<compdoc> Some drive come with software that suggest about 10 gigs or so. Google 'over-provisioning'
<compdoc> TwentyTwenty ^
<TwentyTwenty> compdoc, i'm fine with 10GB, but what about the other 18?
<TwentyTwenty> compdoc, also, this must be something handled by the ubuntu installer automatically because I never deliberately set aside 28GB
<compdoc> I think all hard drives sold dont match the advertised size.
<TwentyTwenty> compdoc, it's also not showing up as unpartioned space, it's just not showing up at all
<compdoc> something to do with how the size is measured
<TwentyTwenty> compdoc, so you think the ssd size is really 223GB and the ubuntu installer automatically set aside 10GB for the ssd?
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, I'm hesitant to do that again, even with the ppa removed :( Are you sure it's ok now?
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Not knowing what has been done, or where you are .. I do suggest ' sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ' as the 1st step. then comment out that PPA in the sources.list directory . then we purge all and (re-)install . that is what I think .
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Note that I have repeatedly advised 'ppa-purge' .
<maszlo> is there any real side effects from disabling dns masq?
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, I have purged both the nvidia driver and the ppa
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, Checking to see if after --remove the ppa is still in source.list
<sunil`> I recently updated from 12.04 to 14.04. About two weeks ago, I think. I've rebooted a few times without issues. Today I rebooted. I think that ubuntu has loaded, but I'm not being presented with a graphical login. I just get blank screens and a mouse
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: Just checked. Nothing in the source.list
<halexander9000> Bashing-om: And when I say nothing, I mean none of my blunders.
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, Ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates specifically
<maszlo> i have found that dnsmasq being turned on by default in networkManager was breaking my vpn dns
<sunil`> As i boot, I see that ubuntu is indeed loading
<sunil`> like, I see a purple screen for a moment, and the text 'ubuntu 14.4'
<sunil`> but then... nothing
<maszlo> just do not know if this will break other thing turning it off.  dont care if it asks the dns server each time
<TJ-> maszlo: sounds like something was misconfigured, NM's dnsmasq should work fine in cooperation with a VPN if the network connections are correctly configured.
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, Dare I do now the dreaded install Nvidia-current?
<maszlo> TJ-: i dont understand what i could have setup incorrectly i tried using the dhcp dns and manually setting them.  they never updated in the /etc/resolv.conf
<maszlo> it would always just show localhost, or 127.0.1.1
<maszlo> that interface order had tun* in it right behind the lo options.
<maszlo> i am talking about /etc/resolvconf/interface-order
<TJ-> maszlo: /etc/resolv.conf is a link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf. NM updates resolvconf's nameservers entry when it receives a DHCP option, or from its manual configuration. It operates a private instance of dnsmaws that it gives to resolvconf, listening on 127.0.1.1. If you've got some VPN connection not managed by NM then its -up script updates may be replaced when NM brings up and interface
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: ' sudo service lightdm stop ; sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak ; sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-352 ; sudo nvidia-xconfig ' .. Rerboot and let's see .
<maszlo> so i should look at what is broken in vpnc?
<TJ-> maszlo: if you want an NM connection to NOT apply DHCP options for DNS, in the NM connection change the method to "Automatic (Addresses Only)" so it doesn't use the DNS/gateway DHCP options
<dimitry7> :)
<maszlo> TJ-: but i do want it to use the dns for vpn and it was not showing up
<TJ-> maszlo: if you use NM's network-manager-vpnc{,-gnome} then there won't be any conflicts
<maszlo> TJ-: thanks for the info
<karma_banana> Hey, I tried the live usb of ubuntu 15.10, but it won't let me get past the login screen and asks for user name and password and the texts get glitchy
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, Taking the plunge now, see you on the other side.
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: ;) .. nothing ventured, nothing gained .
<TJ-> karma_banana: use the boot option 'check disk' that sounds like corruption
<karma_banana> I did, but there were no errors
<TJ-> karma_banana: possibly the system has some random read errors, or RAM problems then. 'glitchy text' certainly points in that direction
<est31> is there any minimal wayland desktop environment?
<est31> for ubuntu of course
<karma_banana> TJ-, hmm.. never ahd any issues
<k1l_> est31: there is no usable wayland desktop yet.
<est31> I have heard that you can get wayland + gnome running if you install the gnome-session-wayland package
<TJ-> !info gnome-session-wayland | est31
<est31> but I dont want to install the entirety of gnome
<ubottu> est31: gnome-session-wayland (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.16.0-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 196 kB
<threeminutemonta> My computer randomly shutdown over night. Is there anyway to find out why / when. 14.04 LTS?
<est31> if I install the package alone I cant chose it at login
<TJ-> !info plasma-workspace-wayland | est31
<ubottu> est31: plasma-workspace-wayland (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5 - Wayland integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 15 kB, installed size 89 kB
<TJ-> est31: use "apt-cache search -n wayland" to see all the various wayland support packages. You'll likely need 'xwayland' to integrate into the existing system, so it won't be a pure wayland
<k1l_> est31: "running"
<est31> ah thanks
<est31> why doesnt plasma-workspace-wayland depend on xwayland? I mean if it doesnt work without?
<egggs> hello all
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does ANYONE know how I would make this script work on Ubuntu (with some ExifTool alternative)? http://pastebin.com/sfSRBnxH
<est31> will it automatically configure + set up xwayland when I install the package?
<est31> I'll just give it a try
<k1l_> est31: the gnome-walynad session depends on xwayland
<VictoriaXOXO> (Asking again. Waited some time. Found out that exiftool exists for Linux.) Q: How would I make this script work for exiftool on Ubuntu?
<VictoriaXOXO> http://pastebin.com/sfSRBnxH
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: do you know man pages?
<k1l_> !man | VictoriaXOXO
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Hmm. Would I find it all there?
<k1l_> its like the handbook of the program. there you can read if and what options that program offers you.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Oh, okay.
<yoko> hi
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, My friend, it works!
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, Performance Boost all around~!
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, If there's anything you need my friend, just ask :D
<skwishy> hey guys, can I get advice about how to troubleshoot two different laptops, both running 14.04, they freeze up when I "killall chrome"
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Great ! .. just learn and pass it on to the next .
<the_count> Bashing-om: If you are around and ready, we could work again on the previous problem.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sure, was waiting on you . show again where we are .
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, Thank you so much~ You've transformed my birthday gift from unusable to usable! I could repay you if you want! Just ask :D
<the_count> ABshing-om: I believe we left off with removing xorg going to install vivid version but ran into conflictions
#ubuntu 2015-11-20
<the_count> Bashing-om: Really botched your name above
<halexander9000> ABBA made some really good music.
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: I am pleased that you are up and running .. faith in ubunbtu restored . Open source - 1 for all and all for one . Just help out as you can is the repayment .
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: WOW! The official wiki/guide told me that I can run exiftool from the extracted folder, but when I do, the terminal gives me an error about not being installed. XD
<k1l_> wait. you installed that from some website?
<halexander9000> Bashing-om, Thanks again~ Calling it a night here. It's been a suspenseful adventure at 2 am, I'll tell you that. Have a nice one. You're a good man Bashing-om. I am forever in your debt. Take care.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: No. The website told me that I didn't even HAVE to install it. Just run it from the folder. Look at this. http://pastebin.com/iktDes8K
<the_count> Bashing-om: This was our chat when we previously resolved issues, cut and refined, it looks like partially the same issue to me
<Bashing-om> the_count: I did not save our work . so ' xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-vivid ' and let us descend into the dependency chain .
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: did you read the errormessage? it got some "hidden" info in it :)
<halexander9000> Goodnight all.
<Bashing-om> halexander9000: Nighty nite ,
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: and first thing to learn is: i dont load stuff from websites!
<halexander9000> Bashing-om is the man!
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: So I DO have to install it? Why is the official wiki LYING to me? :(
<halexander9000> But no, really. Om means man in my native language of Romanian.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: ubuntu already ships a lot of software made already working with ubuntu. so please use the ubuntu repo first.
<halexander9000> But he's -the- man.
<halexander9000> Bye now~
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I can't find it in the software center, but I can find it in synaptic. Is that okay to install from?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: the exiftools site cant know you are using ubuntu which ships that already
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: they are all GUIs for the same basecommands: apt and dpgk. so yes
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: just run "sudo apt-get install libimage-exiftool-perl perl-doc "
<est31> are there any good docs for how to set up wayland for kde to test stuff?
<est31> and AFAIK wayland didnt run on KDE did it?
<skwishy> hey guys, can I get advice about how to troubleshoot two different laptops, both running 14.04, they freeze up when I "killall chrome"
<est31> then at least KDE over XWayland
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: but the reason why ubuntu is not clustered with viruses like windows is, that you dont load and install stuff from dubious websites but use the official ubuntu repo.
<TJ-> skwishy: "strace killall chrome" and review what it is up to
<the_count> Bashing-om: You're last comment was: 'the_count: Pay attention .. We already know " xserver-xorg-input-synaptics " / So how about ' sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-vivid ' . Reboot and let's see what works. '
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Yes, I know. Sorry. :( Oh, dang! I didn't include the perl-doc part! What do I do now?!
<k1l_> est31: its the other way around. kde runs on wayland. or xserver (like it is today still)
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I only ran "sudo apt-get install libimage-exiftool-perl" and without "perl-doc" after.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah, so again " sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-vivid " and here we go once more . descending into the dependency chain .
<k1l_> est31: and all desktops are heavy alpha state for wayland support. so you have a desktop and can move a window. if you are lucky.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: just run my command again. packages that are already installed are not intsalled again
<est31> k1l_, I've heard fedora 24 wants to use wayland by default
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Phew! :D
<skwishy> TJ-: thanks, I'll play with that strace tonight
<the_count> Bashing-om: I believe I said this yeterday, but there are unmet dependencies for this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13355609/
<est31> and I want to make sure the application I develop runs smoothly on wayland.
<k1l_> est31: in their rawhide which is just started its development. and not for kde but for gnome.
<est31> bc I've heard from users that it _doesnt_ run smoothly
<k1l_> est31: kde seems somewhat behind on that. see martin graesslins blog or g+ posts to get to know what kde is kapable in the latest plasma 5.5 alphas
<mistel_> hey guys! :)
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yepper, and we start that process to find and resolve the denpency issue . I will be back .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok Sir
<k1l_> est31: wayland doesnt run smoothly :)  but you can setup a wayland + weston. weston is the standard implementation as desktop on the wayland protocol
<mistel_> can someone help me with a problem involving ubuntu or generally linux?
<k1l_> mistel_: ask here for ubuntu or ##linux for other distros or generel linux comparisons
<Bashing-om> the_count: let's see if I have the direction right, do : sudo apt-get install xorg-input-abi-21 xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid ' . See what the package manager advises .
<est31> I don't want to get it run on native wayland, not yet. It were already great if it worked on XWayland.
<mistel_> my problem is in ubuntu i just cant conect to my wifi, it shows up and the password is 100% but it tells me that my password is incorrect / on windows it works perfectly fine thats why im bound to it at the moment :/ thxfor help :)
<est31> Any way to convince KDE to use XWayland instead of an X server?
<the_count> BAshing-om: I believe we install the packages it gave as a result, but not entirely sure, E: Package 'xorg-input-abi-21' has no installation candidate
<the_count> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13355700/
<k1l_> est31: xwayland is just a wrapper for running xserver inside wayland for legacy reasons.
<TJ-> the_count: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid "
<k1l_> est31: so either wayland or xserver. but not both at one time. for the whole desktop.
<Bashing-om> the_count: K; -apt-cache search xorg-input-abi-21- shows it to be a compenent of xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid . Did it install ?
<est31> k1l_, I've thought that legacy applications run on wayland using xwayland?
<est31> similar to xephyr?
<orfeo> Hi folks!
<the_count> Bashing-om: One sec
<k1l_> est31: so in the long run no one wants xwayland to be used. so better going native wayland on the new toolkits those wayland desktops support.
<orfeo> When I try to run this command : sudo a2ensite sandbox.com.conf I get this error message : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9dd79a72ce914c86139e could someone help me understand what could be possible happening here please?
<truexfan81> rofl this is not off to a good start
<k1l_> est31: yes. but xwayland is a xserver put in a window on wayland. its like a wine window.
<truexfan81> i downloaded the 15.10 32bit iso
<truexfan81> did a clean install in a new vm
<truexfan81> install finishes, i click the restart button...kernel panic
<wxl> orfeo: it's telling you that you don't have LANGUAGE or LC_ALL set
<the_count> Bashing-om: It installed
<est31> awww
<orfeo> wxl: yes? thats all?
<est31> why does the "Xwayland" command start with a major letter
<est31> ?
<wxl> orfeo: well, those seem to be warnings. then it complains that the site doesn't exist, so there may eb something wrong with your conf file
<est31> it joins the damn NetworkManager club... :(
<TJ-> est31: the X server has always been X
<k1l_> est31: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/xserver.html    but i would honestly go for the wayland path
<Bashing-om> the_count: Reboot, and see if the touchpad functions now .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Rebooting now.
<est31> k1l_, well, problem is we use irrlicht, and it seems irrlicht devs dont want to use wayland. so it means nothing less than abandoning the largest dependency of the 100k lines codebase. in the long term, perhaps yes, but in the short term, it should at least work with xwayland
<wxl> orfeo: you should make sure there's a <VirtualHost> block with the same name, if i'm understanding the man page correctly
<truexfan81> yeah this not going well, i think i'll stick with the lts versions lol
<VictoriaXOXO> truexfan81: Down with fancy new stuff! :D
<truexfan81> VictoriaXOXO: it was making it a pain in the rear just to install vmware-tools
<VictoriaXOXO> truexfan81: Tell me if the LTS version works. I want to know for future use.
<orfeo> wxl: I am following a tutorial which doesn't have it, and it already worked on a server, now on my localhost it doesn't.
<truexfan81> VictoriaXOXO: the current lts version works nicely in vmware player
<truexfan81> VictoriaXOXO: i have one setup, i use it to do faster compiles of mpv, hexchat for my netbook
<VictoriaXOXO> truexfan81: Awesome.
<orfeo> wxl: perhaps I show you the .conf file
<the_count> Bashing-om: I think it may have broke...
<the_count> Bashing-om: I think it may have broke...
<popsch> what is the latest version of evince that is available in 15.10, please? packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down.
<TJ-> !info evince | popsch
<ubottu> popsch: evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.1-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 162 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<tachyondecay> I have a new Dell XPS 15 with an Nvidia GTX960M. I need to use nomodeset to boot the 15.10 live USB (it booted once without this, strangely, but hasn't booted properly without since then). However, when I do this my touchpad is disabled and display scaling doesn't work, so everything is incredibly hard to read at UHD resolution.
<tachyondecay> Can I somehow install drivers to get this working before I try running the Ubuntu installer? (I still have to do some partitioning, and I'd rather not squint at the screen.)
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Okay, so exiftool works perfectly. But how do I automate the process? It would be nice with a right-click entry. Hmm.
<popsch> TJ-: thanks!
<the_count> Bashing-om: Something broke for sure, I m in a recoverey terminal right now
<nlackbigger> what is the right setup to not get a virus in ubuntu?
<dimitry7> nlackbigger, virus don't exist in linux systems
<the_count> Bashing-om: SOS
<Quaker_56kbps> it s weird i have my dns on windows 7 that change sometime, is it somebody who hack me  ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Can't stick around though, i'll have to catch you later
<Bashing-om> the_count: What returns ' sudo apt-get 0f install ; sudo dpkf -C ' See what the package manger releates .
<Bashing-om> 'sudo apt-get -f install ' **
<allizom> Quaker_56kbps: how is that Ubuntu support related?
<Quaker_56kbps> i m lost allizom
<allizom> Bashing-om: she left
<Bashing-om> allizom: Thanks, I just toooo slow .
<allizom> Quaker_56kbps: that doesn't answer my question. Try ##windows
<tachyondecay> Hmm
<tachyondecay> Live USB doesn't see my hard disk at all o_O
<Quaker_56kbps> allizom, i use android smartphone to connect. Maybe somebody can help me to set the signal strenght ?
<nlackbigger> hello
<allizom> Quaker_56kbps: what is your end goal? Is it Ubuntu related? If not, you're better off joing other channels
<allizom> *joining
<est31> so, I got wayland + weston running
<est31> I can start a shell, everything is fine
<est31> now I only have to find out how to start Xwayland so that it acts as a wrapper around a program
<est31> you know, it opens a window
<est31> which then acts like a window under x
<Quaker_56kbps> all right allizom thx for the info
<est31> just first of all : how do I disable this auto-restart loop for X?
<est31> every time I do killall Xorg in a root shell, it starts again
<Quaker_56kbps> start x ?
<est31> (or ctrl alt backspace fwiw)
<est31> Quaker_56kbps, not start it, I want to kill it
<est31> so that it doesnt restart anymore
<est31> so that I can start Xwayland
<creyc> does it make much sense to use LVM for a small (10GB) virtual machine?
<Quaker_56kbps> you can do that
<est31> and how?
<Quaker_56kbps> config i did it 12 years ago :) cant remember but google x config
<TJ-> est31: disable it using the init system's control tool
<est31> TJ-, so, which *.conf file to edit?
<est31> are all such "init system" stuff in /etc/systemd?
 * est31 runs grep -rIn "startx" /etc and hopes the best
<teethxy> est31: that's all. The best
<est31> btw got this PM
<est31> <teethxy> you commie terrorist liberal people hating bastard
<TJ-> est31: identify which init system first; Systemd: "systemctl disable <service>" Upstart: "echo manual > /etc/init/<service>.override"
<est31> by ~teethxy@208.31.49.58
<Quaker_56kbps> test
<Quaker_56kbps> can you read this ?
<TJ-> est31: Sysv-init: "update-rc.d <service> disable"
<TJ-> Quaker_56kbps: Yes
<est31> TJ-, I am systemd
<tachyondecay> OK, it looks like if I want to install Ubuntu I'm going to have to switch my SSD's SATA mode, breaking Windows in the process -_-
<Abe> Quaker_56kbps: yes
<TJ-> tachyondecay: in what way? Linux supports AHCI if that is what you're referring to
<Quaker_56kbps> thx Abe  TJ-
<tachyondecay> TJ-: I can't see my SSD in the Live USB
<tachyondecay> TJ-: Apparently my SATA mode is set to RAID
<TJ-> tachyondecay: can you "dmesg | pastebinit" ?
<TJ-> tachyondecay: (from the Live environment)
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: What are these 2 files doing in "/"? https://i.imgur.com/YkI5a75.png
<truexfan81> ok so i just googled the name of the next lts
<truexfan81> Xenial Xerus == Hospitable Squirrel
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: they are for the kernel
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Nothing malicious?
<somsip> VictoriaXOXO: http://askubuntu.com/questions/232262/whats-the-point-of-having-vmlinuz-and-initrd-img
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: no.
<tachyondecay> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13356802/
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: PHEW! :D somsip: Okay, good. :P
<tachyondecay> TJ-: My end goal at the moment isn't so much installing Ubuntu as partitioning (shrinking the Windows system partition and setting up a shared data partition) so I can install stuff in Windows and then install Ubuntu later when I have more time.
<millerti> Can anyone help me figure out an rsync problem?  I copied over MOST of a 4.3TB dataset, but something went wrong, and I want to use rsync to check it.  I'm messing up the rsync command somehow, because it's copying files I know for a fact are already there.  Here's the command:  rsync --size-only -Puave ssh millerti@c6220-12:/data/millerti/aug2015/circuits_projects/cvsl/src/cvsl_circuits/output output
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Is it possible to enable ctrl+v in terminal?
<est31> hmm why isnt /usr/lib/weston added to PATH ?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: press shift too
<est31> VictoriaXOXO, alternatively use the middle mouse button
<daftykins> or shift+insert, or right click (sometimes)
<fallencl0ud> hello! I was looking for the Disks application on xubuntu, but it appears only vanilla ubuntu has the disks application. what application can I use to make an ISO of an SSD?
<est31> eww weston doesnt support middle mouse button
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: est31: daftykins: Hmm. I guess middle mouse button is easiest.
<daftykins> results are a fine metric
<daftykins> fallencl0ud: you wouldn't make an ISO, but you could make an image file with clonezilla
<TJ-> tachyondecay: that looks like a controller issue; the AHCI RAID ports show up, and there's one port ata2 but no device is found on it
<est31> seems there is nothing like a clipboard for weston :/
<tachyondecay> I found a forum post by someone with the same computer as me saying they had to switch to AHCI mode explicitly in the BIOS settings
<TJ-> tachyondecay: it's possible that is caused by an ACPI bug in the firmware
<est31> well, I hope it will work later on
<TJ-> tachyondecay: "[    5.615405] ahci 0000:00:17.0: AHCI 0001.0301 32 slots 1 ports 6 Gbps 0x2 impl RAID mode"
<TJ-> tachyondecay: "[    5.629819] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m524288@0xdd100000 port 0xdd100180 irq 125"
<non> hello
<TJ-> tachyondecay: "[    5.950150] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)"  ... and that's it, the link never comes up, which is why I suspect an ACPI firmware issue
<tachyondecay> What would you recommend?
<tachyondecay> If I ultimately have to do a format/reinstall of Windows to install Ubuntu, I will, but then I might as well give up on custom partitioning for now and just proceed with setting up Windows
<creyc> im having a hard time trying to shrink the size of a physical volume.
<creyc> sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 12G /dev/vda5
<creyc> 0 physical volume(s) resized / 1 physical volume(s) not resized
<creyc> oops missed first line, forgot escape char: /dev/vda5: cannot resize to 3071 extents as later ones are allocated.
<TJ-> tachyondecay: reading the Intel RST Linux docs, it seems you need to "modprobe intel-rst" module which sits between the AHCI driver and the hardware controller
<creyc> my root LV is 10G plus a 1G swap, so it shouldn't be a size issue..
<TJ-> tachyondecay: it is possible that module isn't installed in the Live image, or not loaded by default
<tachyondecay> "sudo modprobe intel-rst" gives no output
<est31> yeah its running great now
<est31> (weston and xwayland)
<est31> just /usr/share/doc/weston/examples/weston.ini is a bit ... well, not exemplaratory
<est31> it uses gnome icons,
<est31> and it even seems to rely on a path which seems to come from a local configuration
<TJ-> tachyondecay: that means it worked. check it is loaded with "lsmod | grep rst"
<TJ-> tachyondecay: you'll possibly need to unload/load the AHCI driver, but first check if the device has been recognised now with "dmseg | tail -n 50" see if that intel-rst module has reported anything useful. pastebin the output if there is anything useful
<eyad> hiiiiiiiii
<tachyondecay> TJ-: lsmod output gives "intel_rst    16384 0"
<tachyondecay> dmesg output is just a bunch of i2c_designware timeouts
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Ugh. My USB stick called "USB" (/dev/sdb1) is read-only. How do I change that? :(
<TJ-> tachyondecay: OK, then, try "sudo modprobe -r ahci && sudo modprobe ahci" ... if that doesn't report errors that ought to reload the AHCI, which should then be able to search for devices via the intel-rst
<tachyondecay> No output from either of those
<TJ-> tachyondecay: that's expected if they work correctly. most Linux tools only get verbal if something goes wrong
<TJ-> tachyondecay: check dmesg again: "dmesg | tail"
<tachyondecay> More i2c_designware timeouts
<TJ-> tachyondecay: you should see at least entries for the ahci module re-discovering the chipset
<tachyondecay> I think those are related to my touchscreen
<tachyondecay> OK, I reran the modprobe commands and then checked dmesg immediately
<tachyondecay> And I still get "SATA link down"
<TJ-> tachyondecay: that's a pain. I had hoped having intel-rst in-place would help. Obviously something more is required, or else it is due to a firmware bug. All those complaints on the Dell forums seem to suggest it is a bug
<the_count> Bashing-om: Are you around now?
<TJ-> tachyondecay: "modinfo -F alias intel-rs" shows "acpi*:INT3392:*" which indicates specific ACPI table support is required, and the firmware isn't revealing that. That may mean it is detecting Linux is the OS and not revealing the same facilities as it does to Windows.
<tachyondecay> TJ-: Does this mean I should wait for a bit to see if Dell releases a BIOS update that could fix the issue?
<the_count> TJ-: Seems as if Bashing-om isn't around, that command faild to stick so now I am in a recovery prompt, how shall I install it now?
<the_count> TJ-: To install xorg for vivid if you remember
<TJ-> tachyondecay: see the kernel patches that introduced support for RST for an explanation: https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/7/2/544
<TJ-> !ltse | the_count this should ensure you do the *entire* job, rather than just 1 package
<ubottu> the_count this should ensure you do the *entire* job, rather than just 1 package: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<the_count> TJ-: I fail to understand, and I don't really have access to another device either
<tachyondecay> TJ-: I appreciate all the help. Given these issues, is it worth trying to use GParted to partition my drive, or is GParted going to run into similar problems?
<TJ-> tachyondecay: I'm not entirely sure, reading up on the various bits has got me confused!
<tachyondecay> (I mean from a dedicated gparted live USB, which I haven't burned yet but could if it's worth trying)
<tachyondecay> Haha, sorry :P
<tachyondecay> I'd just rather not install a bunch of stuff in Windows until I've repartitioned, if possible, and Windows Disk Management does not like to shrink the volume past a certain point. I know gparted is a bit better at that.
<the_count> TJ-: To clarify, I cannot look at the link there at the moment and am uncertain on how to fix this issue as it now lies.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Good advise from TJ- to make sure all of HWE is installed to match the 3.19 kernel in trusty. what returns ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-lts-vivid ' ?
<the_count> bashing-om: Could you refresh me on how to use screen at the moment, because I am in a recoverey terminal right now and will have to exit and rejoin in irssi otherwise
<TJ-> tachyondecay: according to the Ubuntu hardware certfication that chipset is certified, so it seems to point even more strongly to a firmware bug. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/8086:282a/
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sorry, never used the utility . Can not advise .
<daftykins> the_count: don't you have another TTY...
<the_count> bashing-om: I thought you had before, and I know next to nothing about using the root terminal on it's own
<the_count> daftykins :Not exactly sure
<tachyondecay> TJ-: That's good though, right, because a firmware bug can theoretically be fixed?
<Bashing-om> the_count: The root terminal on "recovery" is just a terminal . just be careful what you do . Presntly in this terminal all we want to lnow is if 'vivid's xserver is inastalled .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok.. Exiting irssi
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13357459/ -- Looks as if it... *trailing off*, Long story short, not sure
<TJ-> tachyondecay: this seems to give some good detail. It's "Intel SRT" we need to look at, not "Intel RST" - that's the goose-chase I was off on due to a bad search hit!
<tachyondecay> So sudo modprobe intel-srt?
<TJ-> tachyondecay: read the response by the user 'Forge' in particular
<TJ-> tachyondecay: unfortunately, no. SRT is something entirely different
<Bashing-om> the_count: Ouch ! Not installed ! OK ' sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid ' .
<tachyondecay> TJ-: Did you mean to link to something?
<TJ-> tachyondecay: :P ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/308481/howto-run-ubuntu-with-uefi-and-intel-smart-response-technology
<the_count> Bashing-om: So, what exactly are the implications of this, and I suppose this command will work from this recovery terminal?
<Bashing-om> the_count: will have to remount the root partition: ' mount -o remount,rw / (Note there is no space after the comma.) . With the 3.19 kernel installed ( uname -r says so ) . should have the supporting Xserver structure also installed .
<tachyondecay> TJ-: OK. For what it's worth, I don't care if SRT is enabled in the end.
<tachyondecay> That sounds like gparted should be able to see my disk (I'm burning a live USB in Windows now)
<the_count> Bashing-om: Have to eat supper again, be back in a bit
<TJ-> tachyondecay: also, this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11157021
<TJ-> tachyondecay: apparently when SRT is enabled in firmware setup, the controller hides the SSD being used as the caching device to prevent it being accidentally written to by the OS
<TJ-> tachyondecay: and in Windows, special drivers handle the RAID/caching operations, and those aren't avaiable to Linux. On Linux we have similar technologies, like bcache (block cache).
<tachyondecay> Hahaha
<tachyondecay> I looked for a way to turn off SRT in BIOS setup and couldn't find it, so I assumed it wasn't on -_-
<tachyondecay> I must have missed it
<TJ-> tachyondecay: so that explains - finally - why the kernel cannot see the device
<tachyondecay> Let me look in the BIOS again and see if I can find something
<TJ-> tachyondecay: maybe it has some weird name or euphamism as a title, like "super duper wooshing drive accelerator" :)
<tachyondecay> Cannot see anything, searching now. I must be missing it
<tachyondecay> Oh, looks like I need to use a program pre-installed in Windows
<TJ-> tachyondecay: I think you can assume SRT is Windows-only, and not usable for dual-boot. It seems that the controller being in 'RAID' mode automatically infers 'SRT' mode and therefore the SSD is invisible. So, your ownly solution may be to only operate the device in AHCI mode, not RAID, and have Windows use that and forgo SRT
<tachyondecay> That's what I figured
<tachyondecay> Wait, so you mean I _will_ have to switch the mode in the BIOS?
<tachyondecay> I don't care about SRT at all; but I'm just trying to avoid having to reinstall Windows if I don't have to :P
<TJ-> tachyondecay: it appears that way, if the firmware is treating RAID==SRT mode, and there is no separate control of SRT
<TJ-> tachyondecay: it looks like, from that answer by 'Forge', that in Windows you can disable SRT for Windows itself. So you should maybe try that
<tachyondecay> Yeah, I don't see it in this rapid storage technology program on Windows
<tachyondecay> Darn
<tachyondecay> Well at least I created a recovery disk already
<tachyondecay> I will go ahead and setup stuff on the system partition then, since I'm going to be wiping it all out anyway.
<tachyondecay> I appreciate all your help with this, TJ-!
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, I intend to keep a portable Linux installation on a pen drive, for secure browsing and related stuff. I tried Xubuntu, but it's somewhat slow. So, should I switch to Puppy slacko, or is there any lightweight *buntu that works?
<TJ-> ThetaOrionis: probably the issue is the USB device being slow
<k1l> !lubuntu | ThetaOrionis
<ubottu> ThetaOrionis: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<TJ-> ThetaOrionis: you might want to create a persistent Live image, where it mostly runs from RAM but can save changes to a writeable overlay file-system
<ThetaOrionis> TJ-: I see...
<OerHeks> it might be slow, but it is secure. and workable.
<k1l> ThetaOrionis: but maybe the usb and/or the pc was just slow. keep in mind that all system needs to sit in ram now so there is not much left for the programs
<ThetaOrionis> TJ-: But, won't a persistent live image be hard to upgrade? I mean, kernel upgrades, etc.
<ThetaOrionis> Right, that makes sense, thanks k1l. I guess I need to try once on a different pendrive
<TJ-> ThetaOrionis: yes, that is part of the downside, but your current issue is likely the read/write speed over the USB. disabling file-system metadata timestamp updates with noatime etc might help
<the_count>  Bashing-om: Back, so, which shall I do first? mount or install?
<k1l> but dont expect a rocket :)
<Bashing-om> tachyondecay: I do not know, but post # 6 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2020155 might apply to your situation .
<LambdaComplex> ThetaOrionis: I'd try Puppy
<Bashing-om> the_count: Did you re-install the HWE support ?
<ThetaOrionis> TJ-: True. :D Thanks for the tips, I'll definitely try them
<the_count> Bashing-om: No... I was copying it down on paper so I know what to type
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid  linux-image-generic-lts-vivid '
<TJ-> ThetaOrionis: also, don't have a 'swap' partition
<ThetaOrionis> LambdaComplex: I tried puppy once, but didn't stick to it. Guess I'll have to give it a shot.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Reinstalling HWE Support now
<ricao> hi, i'm running a ubuntu 14.4, but i'd like to migrateit to 15.10, i'd like to know if mono is stable in this version
<kilde> I cant get my scanner working. Brother MFC-6490CW on Ubuntu 14.04. Help.
<tachyondecay> Bashing-om: Thanks. Unfortunately, I don't have an "Accelerate" tab on my rapid storage technology manager in Windows. So I don't seem to be able to disable SRT
<ThetaOrionis> TJ-: You mean, swap as on the pendrive itself?
<Bashing-om> tachyondecay: :( was but a thought . sorry .
<tachyondecay> (I think the 11 GB "recovery" partition I deleted might have been the SRT cache! Oops.)
<the_count> Bashing-om: It was unable to find libgll-mesa-glx-lts-vivid
<Bashing-om> the_count: checking .
<creyc> besides fdisk and parted, are there any other common tools that might tell me a bit more about an .img file i have?
<the_count> Bashing-om: If somehow I copied it down wrong, you're going to have to use the phonetic alphabet to type, I have near 4K display on my laptop here and I may have in distinguished some of the l's as in Lima
<the_count> Bashing-om: Well that last message didn't make sense, I suspect I misread the l's or 1's or i's or something in there possibly, phonetic alphabet for those
<the_count> Bashing-om: Did I scare you off?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah, as " sysop@1404mini:~$ apt-cache search libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid >> libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid - free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime " it is there ! - libg(lima)(one)-mesa-g(lima)x-(long)(term)(support)-vivid .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, that helps immensly.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, trying now.....
<trollin4tehLuLz> whats going on guys
<trollin4tehLuLz> anything going on .. ?
<latrodectus> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Hiz_> ID
<Bashing-om> creyc: how about just the 'file' command ? see " man file " .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, graphical display works now... Using it now... What's next on our list... One item to consider, Mouse is extremely slow
<Bashing-om> the_count: " dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-vivid " is it now installed ?
<latrodectus> just got a gparted error; *** Error in `/usr/sbin/gpartedbin': malloc(): smallbin double linked list corrupted: 0x088587b8 *** Aborted (core dumped),
<the_count> Bashing-om: I assume ii before means yes?
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13358123/
<creyc> thank you Bashing-om
<creyc> i always overlook the simplest solutions
<Bashing-om> creyc: Hey, 2 heads are better than one :) .
<Bashing-om> the_count: Can you access the touchpad settings under System Settings > Input Devices > Touchpad ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Yes
<Bashing-om> the_count: All I can suggest at this point is to reconfigure from the set up utility . Maybe ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: That's not going to work I don't think
<the_count> Bashing-om: It still does not load a driver for synclient, and Ubuntu is a bit out of the normal... Not sure exactly what to do to fix that
<Bashing-om> the_count: I do not then comprehend what the new situation is then . HWE is installed, the driver is installed and the utility is accesssable . what gives ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: I also completely fail to understand
<kilde> I cant get my scanner working. Brother MFC-6490CW on Ubuntu 14.04. Help.
<the_count> Bashing-om: How about reinstalling synclient, could we do that?
<Bashing-om> the_count: " if you enabled
<Bashing-om>        SHMConfig "on" in your XOrg/XFree86 configuration.
<wafflejock> kilde: haven't used a brother scanner but xsane has been pretty good in my experience with HP and Cannon scanners in linux, what have you tried so far?
<Bashing-om> the_count: from http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/synclient.1.html . I assime ine has to make the appropriate entries in xorg.conf ???
<SadTuesday> helo
<daftykins> hi
<the_count> Bashing-om: Something is majorly messed up with ubuntu, firefox looks completely different almost as if it were being run from wine or something of those sorts, as well as numerous other odd things
<daftykins> run from wine o0
<tomhardy> everytime i tried to play a file from my ExFat usb disk on ubuntu 15.04, the entire system crashes and it logs me out
<the_count> daftykins: When one has no other way of explanation, that is hwat happens... :D
<tomhardy> any idea why that is?
<Bashing-om> the_count: K; let's look and see what the package manager has to say ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt-upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install sudo dpkg -C ' .
<kilde> wafflejock: I installed the driver per instructions from Brother, I have simple scan and Xsane, they do not recognize it. Im sure its something simple but I just cant figure it out.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Bashing-om: Nothing out of the ordinary, may I autoremove the packages listed?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Normally that is the better thing .. but with a messed up system I would caution using 'autoremove" at this time .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Would the best course of action be to reboot at this point?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Fid the command 'dpkg -C' directly return to prompt ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: No
<Bashing-om> Fid/did*
<the_count> Bashing-om: I caught it
<Bashing-om> the_count: Best show then ' sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' . Lets see the errors .
<the_count> Bashing-om: There are no errors...
<the_count> Bashing-om: As well as the scaling being very strange
<the_count> Bashing-om: Looking at the LTS enablement stack, I tried the command you gave me again, and there was one other piece which you must have missed
<the_count> Bashing-om: Is it safe to install, The following NEW packages will be installed: libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid
<Bashing-om> the_count: Maybe then we have a corrupted xorg.conf file ( or none at all ??) . show ' sudo lshw -C display ; cat /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' . Maybe I can fumble something out .
<Bashing-om> the_count: Ouch .. do not think you have the wayland interface on that system .
<the_count> Bashing-om: So, is it something I need? Or? What?
<Bashing-om> the_count: No, you do not need " libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid " . Installing that would sure be a disaster .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Why is this?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look up what the wayland interface is .. you do not want to bring all those dependenciews in .. wayland is experimental at best .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I was reading about it, read this, 'The Wayland server in the diagram is Weston with the DRM backend.' Weston happens to be my name
<Magic815> Hey all. So I'm extremely new to Ubuntu and I'm trying out some things with Ubuntu Server set inside Virtualbox. My first step is to try and get ZFS started. Are there any good articles/tutorials I could read up on to help me through it?
<Bashing-om> !zfs | Magic815
<ubottu> Magic815: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Bashing-om> the_count: So, Weston is not X .. do not mix .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, got it
<k1l> the_count: weston is the standard compositor implementation. its like the prototype compositor to show what wayland can do.
<Xytron> hello
<the_count> k1l: I see.
<Gnomethrower> hi, need some help with php5-fpm. When I change settings for opcache in php.ini the changes don't seem to apply despite lots of restarts, stops and reloads
<Gnomethrower> i confirmed with phpinfo(); that they're not being applied
<the_count> Bashing-om: The xorg.conf file does not exist, not sure that it ever has, I have always edited xorg.conf.d, maybe that is par of the issue
<the_count> Bashing-om: Here is xorg.conf.d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13358711/
<Bashing-om> the_count: All I have looked ar says /etc/X11/xorg.conf . Not to say that xorg.conf.d would not be equally effective . depends on the graphics card and driver . why I wanted to see the out put of disolay and xorg,conf .
<the_count> Bashing-om: that is all I have seen also
<daftykins> Magic815: i'd say ZFS would be supported better on a distro where it's... supported
<Bashing-om> the_count: Intel graphics . xorg.conf is not normally used . I see no fault with the current synaptic config file . let's reboot the box and see what the result is .
<daftykins> Magic815: bear in mind #ubuntu-server exists, however
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<Magic815> daftykins - oh, so ZFS isn't supported by Ubuntu? at least in the official sense?
<Magic815> i got into Ubuntu because i want to soon create a ZFS NAS. all initial signs pointed to FreeNAS, but I was told by some people that I could just make a server off Ubuntu
<Magic815> but if it's not really a recommended config, i guess i could go back to the drawing board
<daftykins> Magic815: i always read that other distros were where it was deemed best
<the_count> Bashing-om: Nothing changed, do you think it is fixable? Or should I see about reinstalling
<Invisabit> Howdy all
<daftykins> lo
<Bashing-om> the_count: It is always fixable, but many times (re-)install is quicker .
<Invisabit> Can anyone help with a steam crash I am getting?
<daftykins> depends what the error is, #ubuntu-steam exists also
<the_count> Bashing-om: Well, I think I would learn more through fixing it
<Invisabit> Ah okay, thanks! Ill try there first.
<Magic815> daftykins - ah, so meaning another linux distro besides ubuntu or ubuntu server?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Do you have a policy against remote desktop for help? Or is this what we do?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Here both then are in the learning mode . Let's look at the status of X ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' .
<daftykins> Magic815: yep; i'd read up on ZFS to be sure. your pick really depends on the intended disk config, i have one with a hardware RAID controller card and ubuntu server doing just fine
<Invisabit> No luck in ubuntu-steam :( Here is my issue: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/4145
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13358930/
<Magic815> ok, i might go check out the #ubuntu-server channel then. thanks!
<Bashing-om> the_count: The policy is keep all in this channel ' .. I am also very active elsewhere that I attend to .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Not sure what you mean by the second statement
<MrCeeIII> i have .wmv files that wont produce any sound... anyone... anyone??? i have VLC installed and also tried mplayer...
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: pretty sure you were here before and the suggestion then was to provide a mediainfo output
<MrCeeIII> whats that
<daftykins> "mediainfo" is a program you can run to spit out info on your files.
<MrCeeIII> mediainfo output?
<Invisabit> Anyone have any ideas?
<daftykins> Invisabit: not really. you could try renaming ~/.steam to ~/.steamold and try running it afresh
<daftykins> Invisabit: what's your disk configuration, any SSDs? purely mechanical?
<Invisabit> Just 1 mechanical 1tb HDD
<Corvus`> hey, guys, do you have any idea what will happen if I do dist-upgrade on utopic?
<daftykins> !eolupgrade | Corvus` just do it right
<ubottu> Corvus` just do it right: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> Invisabit: old or new?
<MrCeeIII> it says that program is not installed
<Invisabit> About a year old
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: indeed, you often can't run something when it's not installed
<the_count> :D
<Corvus`> daftykins: I mean, if it dies, whatever, it's a VPS, I'll just reinstall it.
<daftykins> Invisabit: i'd try the above, then
<Corvus`> daftykins: the question is, what are the chances?
<daftykins> Corvus`: oh? just create a new one side by side, transfer data -> delete the old.
<Invisabit> resetting steam? Ill give it a shot, but it did this before I did the fresh install as well
<daftykins> Corvus`: a VPS on non-LTS however... sounds like a mistake to me
<Corvus`> daftykins: Not willing to pay for another one. I'd rather reinstall it on weekend.
<MrCeeIII> installing no
<MrCeeIII> w
<daftykins> Invisabit: oh? hmm, possibly your system isn't too stable then, hard to say.
<daftykins> Corvus`: your provider doesn't sound too good then
<Invisabit> On 14.04.3? Hm... I didn't think stability would be an issue
<zykotick9> MrCeeIII: <sidenote> as a _long_ time player user myself, this is hard to say, but if you are using trusty+ i'd strongly suggest switching to mpv (unless you happen to use fb for output, as mpv dropped framebuffer support)
<L0> daftykins: is there LTS for 15 already?
<zykotick9> s/player user/mplayer user/
<MrCeeIII> there old video files from a jvc recorder...
<Corvus`> daftykins: provider is fine. I can install new one from management panel. But then I'd have to backup/restore configuration, you know the drill.
<daftykins> L0: no it's only every 2 years, 16.04 is next LTS
<daftykins> Corvus`: ideal opportunity to go back to LTS then \o/
<Corvus`> daftykins: yeah, but going back seems backwards to me.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Anyways, what means that file?
<Corvus`> I'd rather go forward.
<daftykins> Corvus`: no, using non-LTS on a VPS is what's backwards :)
<the_count> Bashing-om: To put it as you would
<Bashing-om> the_count: My 2nd statement just a reminder that you are not the only one I attend with. I am active elsewhere also . Pur situation : X is happy and has no problem with synaptics " 4.071] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0) " . We will have to look elsewhere for any problem.
<MrCeeIII> ok i got the media info stuff.. shall i post it here
<Corvus`> daftykins: Probably, but I'm not an ubuntu user, and at the moment I just picked the newest version they had.
<daftykins> alright, but i'm telling you what's sensible :)
<Corvus`> daftykins: you say next LTS release is 16.04?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Sure, I know that...
<MrCeeIII> General Complete name                            : MOV012.wmv Format                                   : Windows Media File size                                : 14.9 MiB Duration                                 : 18s 240ms Overall bit rate mode                    : Constant Overall bit rate                         : 6 838 Kbps Maximum Overall bit rate                 : 8 288 Kbps Encoded date                             : UTC 2010-01
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: don't ever paste to IRC.
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<the_count> Bashing-om: How about resolving the incorrect display issues? Would reinstalling unity help, or...?
<MrCeeIII> okok
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: needs to be the full output ideally
<daftykins> "mediainfo -f filename.ext"
<MrCeeIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13359070/
<MrCeeIII> how do you choose a certain person in here
<Guest86085> guys I have a problem, my external hard drive doesn't auto mount on ubuntu 15.10
<L0> Guest86085: then mount it manually
<Amaury141> holaaa
<ssmn> I shouldn't need to mount it manually, that is not the behavior it shows with any other storage media
<MrCeeIII> <daftykins> test
<L0> or you can write the mountpoint in /etc/fstab
<L0> ssmn: if the ext-hd is always plugged
<Sargun> Any idea why my systemd process is using 2000 mb of RAM?
 * MrCeeIII slaps DinCahill around a bit with a large fishbot
<ssmn> it is not, I only connect it to this computer scarcely
<the_count> And, Bashing-om, What did you mean by that mount -o command, is that still nessecary,? And, or is Unity a bad idea all-togather?
<Bashing-om> the_count: As a poke what returns ' synclient -l ' Thar is a l for (L)ist .
<L0> ssmn: then i'd recommend writing a bash script to do the mounting for you
<Amaury141> you are bastard
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: type the first characters of a nick then hit tab.
<Amaury141> xD
<L0> ssmn: so you can just execute the script when you plug it in
<MrCeeIII> daftykins: test
<the_count> Bashing-om: Terminal scaling is ok, other portions are not
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: stop that now.
<MrCeeIII> okok
<ssmn> but why is this happening, why with this drive alone?, is this a known bug in th elatest release or something?
<zykotick9> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bashing-om> the_count: The remount was while you were in the "recovery console" by default in that environment the system mounts read only , if you need additional access you must make it so . Thus the 'remount' command .
<zykotick9> MrCeeIII: ^^
<MrCeeIII> daftykins: where you able to see the properties of my media file?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Still couldn't find synaptics properties, and no-driver loaded
<L0> ssmn: i have no idea, you might want to check /etc/fstab
<MrCeeIII> zykotick9: yeah whats up
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, got it, commited to memory
<wafflejock> kilde: if it's a USB device you can use, lsusb to get the device id (should be the digits before the name of the device) can usually google that and the specific ubuntu version and find any issues
<wafflejock> kilde: if you paste.ubuntu.com the output from lsusb can take a look too
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: yes and i am still researching. which ubuntu version?
<Amaury141> echo -e '\e[1;34mHolaaa\e[0m'
<zykotick9> MrCeeIII: sorry, just trying to point out TAB for irc nick auto completion...
<ssmn> fstab is only showing the internal drive's partition
<MrCeeIII> 14.04
<daftykins> !info libavcodec1d trusty
<ubottu> Package libavcodec1d does not exist in trusty
<MrCeeIII> zykotick9:  oh..ok
<ssmn> I don't see any sort of log or anything that acknowledges the external drive whatsoever
<ubuntu> test
<ubuntu> Hello, my printer won't print on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: close any open players then try "sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra" then try some players again
<Bashing-om> CountessBathory: But, but we do have a driver ... anyway .. let;s re-install it ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-vivid ' . reboot and let's see if that has any effect .
<Guest55397> The printer has been install and sends to printer, but nothing prints?
<Bashing-om> the_count: ^^ .. opps .
<MrCeeIII> daftykins: so sudo apt etc. and the try vlc again... shall i reboot prior to trying...
<Abe> ubuntu what is the type of your printer
<Corvus`> daftykins: Thanks for the link, by the way. I thought cannonical literally deletes old repositories at EOL. :-D
<Guest55397> Abe, it's a Canon LBP7200Cdn.
<the_count> Bashing-om: What if we tried that for me? reinstalling xorg for me... Or was that message for me?
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: shouldn't need to
<MrCeeIII> rgr
<Corvus`> daftykins: Turns out, they just move them to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah .. was for you . my apologoes to CountessBathory for the highlight .
<Corvus`> Which is just awesome, why not leave them where they are?
<Guest55397> I have downloaded the drivers and installed okay, but nothing comes out of the printer?
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: <sidenote re:synaptic driver> if the user can run "synclient" there is a _very_ good chance they have the "synaptic" driver installed
<Guest55397> Windows 7 and Mac print ok.
<Guest55397> so it's not the physical printer.
<daftykins> Corvus`: yeah i don't need to know thanks, do this regularly ;) (provide the answer that is)
<MrCeeIII> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13359191/
<wafflejock> Guest55397: how is the computer connected to the printer? USB, network, wireless?
<daftykins> Corvus`: because people such as yourself will keep using a dead release for months after and not realise something is very seriously wrong.
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Can use all help here we can get . That is the thing, driver is installed but "synclient" is non-functional .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Reinstalled and rebooting
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: "dpkg -l | grep libavcodec | nc termbin.com 9999"
<CountessBathory> your apology accepted =)
<Corvus`> daftykins: for what it's worth, you're right, I should've installed an LTS release, then I'd have this PITA 5 months later in april 2016.
<daftykins> Corvus`: no 14.04 is good until 2019.
<Corvus`> Really? Okay.
<daftykins> there was sanity in my comment :)
<Guest55397> wafflejock, I'm using a networked printer, and Ubuntu has found the IP and installed nicely.
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: ahhh, sorry for dropping in mid stream then.  i've got nothin' for failed synclient itself, sorry.  synclient is how i toggle disable/enable of my touchpad on my thinkpad (i also have the red mouse-button on the keyboard, so the touchpad just gets in the way sometimes while typing)
<Corvus`> daftykins: Yes, there was. I just don't want to downgrade. I'd much rather upgrade again in april.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Still no luck, say I booted into an older kernel, do you think that would have any effect?
<Guest55397> I suspect something with the drivers, but that low down level is complex to find what line of code might need fixed?
<daftykins> Corvus`: 15.04 will be dead by the end of Jan, so you'll need to do two afaiui
<Corvus`> daftykins: what about 15.10?
<MrCeeIII> dafty... what did that do?
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: create a URL to paste here
<MrCeeIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13359237/
<daftykins> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wafflejock> Guest55397: some commands you can try here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#Network_printer
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: you just pastebin'd a pastebin URL
<MrCeeIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13359237/
<daftykins> no no, i got the URL the first time :P
<Corvus`> daftykins: So, I can install 15.10, and have it covered till 16.04
<MrCeeIII> oh ok
<Bashing-om> the_count: Booting an older kernel may well be productive . Try and advise us of what results then with the display and the touchpad .
<daftykins> Corvus`: if you upgrade twice right now, sure
<daftykins> (if you survive ;) )
<the_count> Bashing-om: I will try that, how far back of a kernel should I try
<wafflejock> Guest55397: if none of those commands help you could also try to watch with wireshark on the the ethernet interface and see if there's any communication going on back and forth between the printer and your computer but nmap and the like shown on that page should help to see what's going on as well
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have from 3.16 to 3.19
<Corvus`> daftykins: we all might not survive. :-)
<Bashing-om> the_count: Ya got an original 3.13 kernel ?
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: try "sudo apt-get install libavcodec54"
<the_count> Bashing-om: I installed it after then, so I don't think so... Maybe we could install one... or that may break more stuff
<Guest55397> wafflejock, thanks, will walkthrought. Yes, I thought about transmission analysis, but wasn't sure if I had to go that low into the abyss.
<MrCeeIII> daftykins: whole bunch of stuff happening now
<Bashing-om> the_count: Naw .. as you installed with HWE ( utopic) we do not want to re-introduce trusties kernel . try the 3.16 kernel .
<Corvus`> daftykins: so. What are the chances it survives the downgrade? Comparing to two upgrades in a row?
<Corvus`> yeah. Thought so.
<MrCeeIII> what did that do?
<daftykins> Corvus`: downgrades aren't supported
<the_count> Bashing-om: Right, I didn't think of that, rebooting now
<Corvus`> daftykins: Oh, even better.
<MrCeeIII> shall i attemt to open the file now?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: are these files from a cheap camera?
<MrCeeIII> no it was pretty decent in its time... just some home movies of the kiddos
<Corvus`> hehehe
<Corvus`> home movies. Okay.
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: mmm, well i'm sure they play fine on Windows... worst case scenario, they'd need converting
<MrCeeIII> rgr...still not working although no probs with any other audio
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: ok last idea is here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/171026/how-to-install-all-existing-media-codecs
<Corvus`> daftykins: Don't they plan on releasing a rolling-release distro?  :-D
<daftykins> don't ask me.
<daftykins> that'd be 100% wrong for servers.
<Corvus`> yeah. Because servers love to be reinstalled every once in awhile.
<Corvus`> *cough*
<daftykins> i'm confused, you seem to be saying it's dumb to do what you're doing
<Corvus`> It is.
<Corvus`> I don't mind admitting it. :-D
<django_> guys
<django_> how do i use my cam to take ictures lol
<django_> pictures
<daftykins> webcam?
<Corvus`> daftykins: they just didn't have any rolling-release distros in stock for jump-starting VPS, and I didn't care enough to change the OS.
<Corvus`> I still don't.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Intersting, The oringinal 3.16 kernel actually detected the keyboard shortcuts, as well as having synaptics configured as it should be, Although anything prior to this kernel is extremely slow. After the origional kernel that was installed, synaptics settings did not stick, Initial renederd the display correctly except for the scaling, everything else did not
<anonymous> hello
<the_count> hi
<Guest10495> german?
<daftykins> Corvus`: i understand where you're coming from, fwiw i run LTS until maybe 6 months before it's about to go EOL... then i install the new version side by side and migrate my data - power off the old VM, then delete it once everything's comfortably moved.
<daftykins> i write notes of how to set up that newer release at the same time
<Corvus`> daftykins: that's a viable approach.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Think'n . Nother thought popped to mind .. as you have several kernels installed .. disk space ? what returns 'df -h ' ?
<gopar> anyone using stumpWM?
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13359412/
<Guest10495> ?
<MrCeeIII> daftykins: thanks for the insight... it would suck if i had to play these on a bill gates machine :(
<the_count> Guest10495: What do you need?
<Corvus`> daftykins: can you choose the version you're dist-upgrading to?
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: mmm not a hugely mature attitude - some of the comments here talk about conversion of a kind, i'm not sure they'd work though http://askubuntu.com/questions/185490/how-to-play-wmv-files
<Guest10495> help
<daftykins> Corvus`: sort of, in that LTS tends to only upgrade to LTS (best not to say dist-upgrade as that doesn't change release, of course) and non tends to upgrade to anything
<daftykins> Guest10495: fur Deutsch gehen Sie zu #ubuntu-de
<the_count> Bashing-om: Need to empty downloads, that type of thing... But I have 4.4 gb of space currently
<Bashing-om> the_count: UnGood "/dev/sda6        76G   68G  4.2G  95% / " . There is the need to address this . Let's pause nad picj this up tomorrow . I have had it for this session .
<Corvus`> daftykins: ok, "do-release-upgrade-ing to"
<the_count> Bashing-om: Before we stop quick, what should it be?
<owen1> chromium show me this message: We've detected you're using an older version of Chrome. i am on 41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu1.1134.  is there a newer version? how do i upgrade?
<daftykins> owen1: "cat /etc/issue" = ?
<the_count> Guest10495: You have to say exactly what you need
<Bashing-om> the_count: At 90% you are looking at framnetation of the file system. We want to get it down to about 40 % .(remove old kernels we will not use )
<anonymous_> sorry
<owen1> daftykins: Ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> !info chromium-browser vivid
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ah, ok... Also, I do have an SSD, so no supprise defragmentations on me... Remember that.
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 45.0.2454.101-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1183 (vivid), package size 53639 kB, installed size 197847 kB
<daftykins> owen1: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy chromium-browser | nc termbin.com 9999
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, i will talk to you tomorrow, have a good one!
<Guest55397> wafflejock, ok, the printer checks are complete and the error I see is, printer not visible via DNS-SD/mDNS/BonJour.
<mehdi__> sry for bothering u guys but my update manager is crashing and i need help :s
<Guest55397> Where is the bug report I'm meant to post the Shell's output?
<Bashing-om> the_count: K, we address the kernels then .
<Guest55397> oh, I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<wafflejock> Guest55397: can you use an IP instead of name for connecting the printer? I typically just do it by IP for network printers always more reliable than any name lookup
<the_count> Bashing-om: I'll clear up some space also... I have been needing to do that anyways
<owen1> daftykins: thanks. what does the nc command does?
<daftykins> owen1: pastebins the result
<MrCeeIII> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<owen1> daftykins: amazing!
<Guest55397> wafflejock, yes, I am using the IP 192.168.1.180, but the command $ avahi-browse -a -v -t -r showed IP addresses, but not the printer's IP.
<wafflejock> Guest55397: ideally if your router lets you set a static IP for a device you can just set it there and connect by IP
<the_count> Bashing-om: Goodnight
<Guest55397> wafflejock, yes, the printer is connected and passed all other Ubuntu printer tests, except the $ avahi comands.
<anonymous_> thanks
<daftykins> owen1: do you have a link created by that command?
<mehdi__> Every time i check for new updates a failed window appears and says internet connection error or something like that
<owen1> daftykins: i am still shocked with the nc command (: http://termbin.com/zh6r
<Guest63045> hi
<mehdi__> and nothing works so what can i do?
<daftykins> owen1: cool, so that sees 45 fine - but what i'm concerned about is that if that was out of date, what else on your system was? have you been keeping current with updates?
<anonymous_> German???
<owen1> daftykins: no ):
<daftykins> anonymous_: nein, nur Englisch
<k1l> !de | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<daftykins> owen1: anyway to upgrade just chromium, close all open windows ideally and run "sudo apt-get install chroium-browser" or better yet, run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<owen1> daftykins: i'll do the latter. thanks
<daftykins> owen1: :) np
<owen1> daftykins: it will just update the packages, not my ubuntu version, right?
<daftykins> owen1: correct
<owen1> can i keep my browser open?
<owen1> daftykins: ^
<daftykins> i'd avoid it if possible, you'll need to relaunch it to start v45 anyway
<mehdi__> is there some one that can help me right now?
<daftykins> owen1: you could bookmark all your tabs, or change the options so it keeps them open
<daftykins> mehdi__: try from the terminal; "sudo apt-get update" to start with (first up though tell me what "cat /etc/issue" says
<owen1> daftykins: i don't have any tabs open. i am just curious if it's ok to keep chromuium open while 'apt-get upgrade' is running
<daftykins> i think it'd work fine, i just wouldn't :D
<Corvus`> owen1: it's ok, it doesn't really care
<owen1> cool
<mehdi__> daftykins: it fails :S
<daftykins> mehdi__: can you show it via http://paste.ubuntu.com ? are all package management programs closed? what was the output from my second command?
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<edd> what is the best way to backup in ubuntu 15.10?
<daftykins> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<edd> I am not getting how the backup s/w in ubuntu works
<wafflejock> owen1: typically the program will be in memory and the changes won't affect it but doesn't hurt to close it to make sure none of the changes of closing the program overwrite upgraded config or anything (not typically a problem though)
<Corvus`> daftykins: you have commands for everything, don't you?
<owen1> wafflejock: got it
<daftykins> Corvus`: just not trolls ;_;
<Corvus`> daftykins: actually, I'm pretty sure you have commands for that too.
<edd> the backups program has its buttons greyed out
<edd> daftykins, so should I not be using the already supplied Backups tool that comes with Ubuntu?
<mehdi__> daftykins its on paste.ubuntu.com ill try the sec command now
<wafflejock> edd: if the backup location is setup and there isn't a backup running right now the button shouldn't be greyed out, that said you may want to just use rsync or grsync if you want a GUI to make the configuration for rsync
<daftykins> mehdi__: i need the specific URL pasted, as unfortunately guessing the several digit URLs takes time :)
<edd> wafflejock, I liked how the macosx would keep doing backups behind the scenes. I saw that Backups "claims" to do the same at least :)
<mehdi__> daftykins: im on Ubuntu 10.10 \n \ :S
<edd> just cannot see a backup location it writes to
<wafflejock> edd: it does pretty much do the same but you have to configure the backup location either a network share or otherwise
<edd> and I have a external USB drive that it can write to.. but then I might get lazy and not backup everyday
<Corvus`> daftykins: I think it's time for your EOL lecture once again.
<wafflejock> edd: should be in storage location
<wafflejock> edd: I backup like weekly but have git for remote code being "backed up" and backups automated on my servers but don't take it as seriously on my personal machine either
<edd> best would be if I had a remote location to store all this :(
<mehdi__> daftykins: what can i do for now?
<edd> wafflejock, I have a lot of PDFs and books that I download that I need to keep and wouldn't want to lose them
<daftykins> mehdi__: that's been dead for 3 years i think.
<wafflejock> edd: there are lots of remote options the backup tool here shows S3 or Rackspace as options, personally using a FreeBSD NAS
<daftykins> mehdi__: backup and clean install 14.04
<Corvus`> daftykins: See? Mine been dead only for a couple of months.
<wafflejock> edd: have an external USB I configured with Clonezilla I use when I setup new systems but the more regular backups for my machine just go to the NAS that has RAID setup to mirror the data I feel pretty confident about that, but daily changes in code all go out to remote git server that has daily snapshots at AWS, all depends on how often you update things or make new data how often you need to backup though
<ubuntu-mate> noob here. can I mount a /target from wubi.exe /ubuntu/disks/root.disk ext4 ??
<wafflejock> edd: rsync is nice though cause can work over SSH (think locally too) and can recover from interruptions and do incremental backups (only sync things that have changed access/modify times)
<edd> yeah I think a weekly one is enough.. the code etc can just go to a git repo or I use Dropbox for that
<mehdi__> daftykins: am i suppose to install 14.04 by a USB driver? by downloading it from the website ?or there is a way to install it via the terminal?
<edd> though with rsync I will have to write a script and run a cron job or something yeah?
<edd> apparently Dejadup isn't that good.. looking at the reviews it doesn't look good at all
<edd> recovery doesn't seem to work very well
<Corvus`> mehdi__: 14.04 is also dead.
<daftykins> mehdi__: you might be able to put the ISO on your /boot if it's a separate partition ; DVD or flash drive would be best
<Corvus`> as is 14.10
<daftykins> Corvus`: nope
<daftykins> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<daftykins> i'm typing from 14.04.3 right now.
<Corvus`> Oh, 14.04 is an LTS?
<Corvus`> Ok then.
<wafflejock> edd: yeah DejaDup has been fine in my experience but the file format isn't as simple as a tar.gz of your data
<daftykins> yep that's what i suggested installing :)
<mehdi__> Corvus': i should go with what then?
<wafflejock> edd: grsync helps you get the commands can basically be like a 1 or two line script depending on what you're wanting to do exactly
<mehdi__> daftykins: Well thx m8 :)
<Corvus`> mehdi__: I was wrong initially. 14.04 is an LTS release.
<edd> wafflejock, just want to backup a few folders like /home
<wafflejock> edd: but yeah would basically just be a small script with the source, target, and any ignores or whatever and a cron job to run it
<mehdi__> Corvus': Oh ok thx m8 :)
<Corvus`> mehdi__: as I've heard it's good till 2019.
<Corvus`> sounds like a lot of work, btw
<edd> wafflejock, that should be enough I suppose
<edd> just wondering how best I can do it automatically to write to my USB drive
<mehdi__> Corvus': Well, it will do the job then :) See ya!
<wafflejock> edd: regarding backing up your home you might want to exclude .cache or if you use thunderbird might want to exclude that unless it's important to you since those files all change a lot
<edd> ok
<edd> am missing my mac already :)
<edd> I could pick up files from like an hour or two ago that I had accidentally messed up
<edd> should I be making local backups?
<wafflejock> edd: eh there are trade offs, more customization sometimes means more work to get things how you want them too
<edd> and then copy these backups to my USB drive?
<wafflejock> edd: believe ZFS snapshots can give you the kind of functionality to roll back but haven't tried running it on my laptop/desktop yet just as a NAS
<edd> I don't have another server to which I can remotely backup my files.. just a usb drive
<edd> should I then do local backups and periodically move them manually to my usb?
<edd> or make copies to my usb periodically
<edd> ?
<wafflejock> edd: eh I don't worry about having local backups just backup to the USB or NAS or whatever is available typically editors will have local history baked in as well, like IntelliJ for things that were like an hour or a day ago
<bqllpd> I swear... google is completely useless now... can someone help me find a list for missing devel dependencies for installing rpl/2 from rpl2.net?
<edd> wafflejock, its mostly stuff like presentation slides or something.. I sometimes have Libreoffice crash on me and then it cannot recover
<edd> then I have to fix all the formatting screwups
<edd> ok will just use grsync
<wafflejock> edd: hmm yeah haven't had a great time with libreoffice present stuff myself typically I lean on Google Drive for the office tools
<meeeen> what is BlackBuntu ?
<wafflejock> edd: writer, draw and calc have been good but present does seem to still have some problems
<daftykins> sounds unsupported and/or fake
<edd> oh so you use their online ppt tools?
<bqllpd> I found a site a while back that lists the missing dependencies from google, but it seems more and more often that google is censoring stuff so I can't find it again.
<k1l> meeeen: not an official ubuntu version
<wafflejock> edd: yeah have used the Google Slides, it's pretty good, not great but not terrible for my uses
<edd> or you just upload your stuff to gdrive from time to time
<edd> sometimes I end up using the ppt drawing tools
<edd> I think I too will give google ppt stuff a shot
<edd> better than Libreoffice screwing me over
<meeeen> k1l: oh ok thx :)
<edd> :)
<Corvus`> I have an idea! I'll wait till 16.04 and then upgrade, how about that?
<reisio> sounds silly
<edd> wafflejock, what template do you use for the slides?
<edd> I have a really nice simple one for mine with just a blank white one ... but for the title pages I have a dark black line that passes through
<N|GGER> ubuntu sucks
<N|GGER> the devs try too hard to make it look like windows
<Corvus`> doesn't look much like windows to me...
<k1l> dont mind the trolls.
<somsip> Corvus`: please dont encourage the trolls
<Corvus`> meh
<Corvus`> It's a tradition.
<regedit> hello
<regedit> i'd like to download this tool for latest Ubuntu 15.04 https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=apt-offline
<regedit> what is the correct version, "stretch" or "sid" ?
<somsip> !offline | regedit (use the repo package - I think this links to it)
<ubottu> regedit (use the repo package - I think this links to it): If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<somsip> regedit: maybe it doesn't link...
<k1l> !info apt-offline vivid | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6 (vivid), package size 54 kB, installed size 345 kB
<k1l> why not use the original ubuntu package instead of ruining your system with using debian packages?
<regedit> well they did just release a newer version (1.7) so i was hoping i could just get away with... using it?
<regedit> not a good idea?
<k1l> why do you need 1.7?
<regedit> i dunno, because 7 is a greater number than 6?
<regedit> :p
<k1l> yeah, start with the original ubuntu package.
<regedit> alrighty then
<k1l> and when you find a reason why you really need the 1.7 then you can look for a ppa or such.
<regedit> i dont think there are any ppas for it yet, this update is just about a week new
<k1l> i bet you wont feel the difference anyway.
<regedit> i would agree before counter betting on that :D
<daftykins> chasing version numbers is a highly unproductive action :)
<regedit> blame it on gaming, they've trained our minds to pursue the highest numbers, it feels like winning highest score ahahaha
<k1l> regedit: yeah, thats really a curse and will bring you in hell on linux machines :)
<regedit> while on the topic - this tool is rather smitten by severe case of catch 22, about which none of its official docs seem to address; how to bootstrap the offline machine? updated links to the latest .debs should be listed
<regedit> do i point make? or what
<regedit> ahem, misbehaving wifi aside, do i point make?
<daftykins> that's not english, regedit
<daftykins> and no, i come from a childhood of gaming and don't rush on numbers needlessly :P
<daftykins> hmm looks like regedit got scrubbed
<regedit> i mean about the catch 22 with apt-offline
<stanreg> What is the ram threshold for which a web-browsing/light-programming user should start considering using zRAM?
<wafflejock> stanreg: probably safe to say it's going to be better in most cases than dipping into swap space so if you use, free -m and see you're dipping into the swap it might not be a bad idea
<reisio> stanreg: https://timos.me/blog/zram-to-enable-or-not-to-enable-229/
<wafflejock> stanreg: personally use a chrome extension called the suspender for pausing tabs I have open in the background I want to be able to go back to but haven't viewed recently, can help to keep the browser memory usage more reasonable
 * reisio uses bookmarks
<stanreg> reisio, your link mainly discusses zram in the context of mobile phones; apples/oranges.
<stanreg> wafflejock, hmm, you would think that browsers would compress the tabs you are not actively viewing... don't they?
<reisio> you give them too much credit :)
<wafflejock> stanreg: typically all the browser tabs in chrome (believe firefox too) run as separate processes but they don't actually suspend everything on the page when you switch tabs so video processing or whatever can resume on those pages in the background, hence the extension :)
<stanreg> wafflejock, how does 'pauser' make the memory usage more reasonable? does it 'compress' the tab's space in memory when you pause it?
<stanreg> gotta google that shit
<wafflejock> stanreg: no just saves the URL and closes the process down for rendering and all I believe, you can tell it not to ever suspend certain tabs too or ones that have script on them seem to stay active like plnkr
<wafflejock> then when you click in the tab body it reloads the page
<stanreg> ...so it's just saving cpu-attention to that particular tab you paused.
<jireh2009> hello
<stanreg> hm
<stanreg> wafflejock, is that extension from the google library? Can't find it.
<jireh2009> is there any one can help me modify xfce
<jireh2009> ?
<wafflejock> stanreg: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg?hl=en
<stanreg> Oh yeah, there. Let's read :)
<stanreg> jireh2009, #xubuntu? #xfce?
<wafflejock> jireh2009: modify is a broad term what do you want to change?
<jireh2009> appearance
<jireh2009> ??
<jireh2009> is there any tut's about that ?
<jireh2009> i just install xubuntu on lxle
<wafflejock> jireh2009: haven't used XFCE much but some pages when I search on XFCE theming https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<k1l> jireh2009: better ask the lxle guys then. they change some stuff there
<jireh2009> ahh ok ... tnx for the info...
<Li> how to add androind studio starting file to unity menu and stop using the command .. sh studio.sh?
<wafflejock> Li you basically want to make a .desktop file for it, there's a handy program that helps with making them called alacarte, can sudo apt-get install alacarte then should be able to create the .desktop file there
<wafflejock> Li basically desktop entry has what command to run and an icon and a few other optional things like keywords for search and file type associations
<wafflejock> Li if you, cd /usr/share/applications/  you can see a lot of existing .desktop entries
<Li> wafflejock: thank you for the great answer :)
<Li> awsome
<wafflejock> sure no problem :)
<Li> how to open a termainal from file browser current location without having to switch back and forth between grid/list views? are there any keyboard shortcuts?
<stanreg> wafflejock, what if you 'suspend' the tab while watching a video, and then reload it. Does the video resume from the same position?
<wafflejock> stanreg: not sure about that honestly don't recall it being a problem so I think either it doesn't suspend those or Youtube is smart enough to resume otherwise think I would notice, I watch mostly short form stuff on YouTube though
<stanreg> gotcha. Thanks!
<wafflejock> Li I use nemo for my file browser it has a Open Terminal here option in the right click menu when I'm in a folder (has F3 for split pane view too which is why I use it mostly)
<OerHeks> !info nautilus-actions
<ubottu> nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.3-1build2 (wily), package size 12439 kB, installed size 29320 kB
<wafflejock> Li typically I just use "guake" for my terminals so just F9 to drop down the terminal (or whatever hotkey you decide to use) can Ctrl+L to get the address in most file browsers
<wafflejock> -address/+path
<wafflejock> address if you do it in a browser too thought typically
<stanreg> wafflejock, you're going to like this: https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2015/09/tab-discarding
<Li> wafflejock: F9 hides/shows the sidebar and Ctrl+L shows the address bar (which is good also I was looking for this option) how it possible to make ubuntu keep that address bar as a default?
<Li> wafflejock: I'm trying alacarte now but not sure how to make the command for running this .sh file
<Li> I added this which is not allowing me to finish the process "/home/john/Downloads/AndroidStudioPackages/android-studio-ide-141.2343393-linux/bin/sh studio.sh"
<rizi> need help is exporting paths for GNU radio for python
<rizi> *in
<rizi> i have gnu radio installed but python is unable to import its module
<lotuspsychje> rizi: maybe the #python guys can help you
<rizi> i am not writing a script just want to run GNU radio
<rizi> lotuspsychje, i even found the link for someone with same problem but i cant understand it http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18140452/importerror-no-module-named-gnuradio-when-trying-to-execute-uhd-fft
<Li> ok,, deconf-editor did the trick for the location path bar matter
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Li
<ubottu> Li: Glad you made it! :-)
<Li> ubottu: Glad that you're glad I made it :D
<ubottu> Li: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Li> I love bots
<Li> but I have reboot to check the new configureation
<Li>  buhbye botty
<Li> it didn't work, file browser is still not showing path
<gopesh>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER gopesh ykzgcsmyyyrf
<Li> :O
<lotuspsychje> gopesh: better change password now
<lotuspsychje> Li: nobody knows what you are talking about, re-ask your question in one line once in a while
<gopesh> lotuspsychje, i have changed my password
<gopesh> did you know my password :P
<lotuspsychje> gopesh: use the network status tab for register and identify
<Li> lotuspsychje: how did you know that no one nows what I'm talking about?
<Roxec> hello guys
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Li
<ubottu> Li: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> Roxec: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Li> !ask | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Roxec> lotuspsychje, i was googling about ubuntu applications , i need to know if there is an application like vmware and oracle virtual box in ubuntu to add windows to it or other operating systems
<OerHeks> kvm
<lotuspsychje> Roxec: dont you like virtualbox?
<pinPoint> hey, I had php-cli install break on me earlier. so I did a autoremove on apache2 and the issue is gone. What is php-cli mainly used in?
<Roxec> lotuspsychje, you didn't got me
<Roxec> lotuspsychje, i mean if i had ubuntu my only operating system on my laptop , is there a virtual box application in ubuntu app center to add operating systems to it ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Roxec> OerHeks, thanks and sorry didn't know your talking to me about kvm
<somsip> pinPoint: runnig PHP scripts in cli
<danmulvey> hello! anyone have strong opinions on xmonad vs i3? i really wanna try out a tiling wm and they both look pretty sweet but im not sure which one i wanna start messing around with first
<lotuspsychje> danmulvey: did you try the #i3 channel?
<OerHeks> see the cons http://www.slant.co/topics/1902/compare/~i3_vs_xmonad_vs_awesome
<danmulvey> lotuspsychje: not yet but i will now!
<luffyUbuntu> lets talk man
<danmulvey> OerHeks: thanks! reading it now
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | luffyUbuntu
<ubottu> luffyUbuntu: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Thete> Is sudo group called sudo or admin on ubuntu 15.10?
<Ben64> should be sudo
<OerHeks> type groups in terminal :-)
<pinPoint> my nginx was built with the following terms. Are these specific to nginx or just gcc/make? --with-cc-opt='-g -O2 -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Werror=format-security -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2' --with-ld-opt='-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,-s,-z,now'
<YetiFur> Trying ubuntu-mate from live usb on 2009 white MacBook. No wireless internet or right click function. Take it after install I can wire connect and install a driver :? Stumped about the right click so help would be appreciated. Many thanks in advanced...
<somsip> !mac | YetiFur
<ubottu> YetiFur: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<YetiFur> thanks for the link. I'll read it again...
<CodeS3c> hello
<Nyterax> hi, I need more space on /boot/. this is what I have there, what from that can I safely remove? http://pastebin.com/BGBtaNbT
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | Nyterax
<ubottu> Nyterax: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<OerHeks> remove oldkernels, usually do.
<JesusSavesMe> Hi i put Eclipse executable in /usr/local/bin why does not Xubuntu menu generate it?
<Nyterax> got bleachbit now, looks good
<Nyterax> thanks
<lotuspsychje> JesusSavesMe: how did you install eclipse?
<JesusSavesMe> lotuspsychje, from website Eclipse 4.5
<JesusSavesMe> I put it in /opt/eclipse
<JesusSavesMe> extracted
<lotuspsychje> JesusSavesMe: you need to install eclipse from repos
<JesusSavesMe> Nop
<lotuspsychje> yep
<JesusSavesMe> Repos is outdated
<lotuspsychje> !latest | JesusSavesMe
<JesusSavesMe> eclipse 3.8 there
<ubottu> JesusSavesMe: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<JesusSavesMe> 4.5 is for me
<JesusSavesMe> But that's seperate discussion
<lotuspsychje> !info eclipse | JesusSavesMe
<ubottu> JesusSavesMe: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (wily), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<JesusSavesMe> I need to know why Xubuntu menu doesnt generate eclipse in menu because i put executable symlink in /usr/local/bin
<somsip> JesusSavesMe: check this http://rdpzycho.blogspot.hk/2014/06/installing-eclipse-44-luna-on-xubuntu.html
<JesusSavesMe> i know how to install it
<somsip> JesusSavesMe: if you read it it explains how to get the menu item to work...
<JesusSavesMe> Ok
<JesusSavesMe> I see
<JesusSavesMe> So whisker menu doesnt check /usr/local/bin for apps?
<JesusSavesMe> i have to put it in /usr/share/applications?
<garret1> http://i.imgur.com/lFw6RXQ.png
<ren0v0> Hi i have "Automatically check for updates" set to *never*. Yet i'm still getting a popup for new updates?
<Kartagis> I've just installed wine, and when I click on an .exe, archive utility starts. any ideas?
<Kartagis> garret1: you removed the url in the address bar but left it in top activa pages :)
<garret1> yea :)
<garret1> its blackfriday traffic
<Nyterax> ok bleachbit didn't remove old kernels, do i have to do that manually?
<cfhowlett> Nyterax, yes
<tuor> hi, what ide for webdevelopment would your sugest? (easy to use is importent not to have many feature)
<tuor> (ubuntu 14.04)
<hateball> tuor: are you looking for a wysiwyg editor?
<tuor> hateball, I don't know what a wyswyg editor is. I'm looking to edit my html and css and then just click a button to view it.
<hateball> tuor: I havent used one in a looooooooong time, and I will bet they are outdated or unmaintained... but there is nvu, kompozer, bluefish... a google suggests there is a recent thing called bluegriffon
<tuor> hateball, thx.
<Erbershern> Hi, so I'm trying to repair a problem
<Erbershern> with compiz
<Guest3806> Hello, I just submited a bug report for a Canon LBP720Cdn printer not working on Ubuntu. Any other ways of troubleshoting. I walked through the network printer debug.
<AQLIVE> hey anyone here who can help me getting my dual boot working again? I installed the boot repair tool and have written down the URL as it did not solve my problem
<AQLIVE> Please ping me
<Erbershern> On the login screen, I can see that a prompt to report a system error comes up, but it fades quickly, and the login screen is missing the top status bar. On attempting to login, I am immediately dropped back to the login screen. apport mostly shows that compiz is failing. Ubuntu 14.04.3
<AQLIVE> hey anyone here who can help me getting my dual boot working again? I installed the boot repair tool and have written down the URL as it did not solve my problem
<AQLIVE> Please ping me
<Erbershern> may be related to gdbus
<OerHeks> Guest3806, that model is not in the openprinting database .. http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Canon/
<cfhowlett> !patience | AQLIVE,
<ubottu> AQLIVE,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AQLIVE> thanks
<Guest3806> OerHeks, thanks. Does that mean it won't work? Canon provide a Linux driver and the printer installs ok. Just doesn't print.
<OerHeks> Guest3806, i have no clue about that, just openprinting is the 1st place to check. canon is not that good supported.
<Guest3806> OerHeks, ok. So I guess I would like to know how to make a driver to make unsuported printers work on Ubuntu.
<AQLIVE> hey anyone here who can help me getting my dual boot working again? I installed the boot repair tool and have written down the URL as it did not solve my problem
<OerHeks> Guest3806, not even supported in scangear http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/12/canon-driver-scangear-mp-ubuntu-14-04/
<Guest3806> OerHeks, k, thanx.
<noregret> everything i type in firefox is underlined in red, why? are there no default dictionaries in firefox? (15.10)
<lucido> hi, what window manager and X-server does the default 15.04 desktop installation use?
<kelvinella> hello
<kelvinella> guys how to join ##php and message?
<kelvinella> I cant send any message in ##php and I have some php questions to ask
<somsip> !register | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<somsip> lucido: unity and Xorg
<lucido> somsip, how do I start unity and Xorg? I nned it to set up simultanious muiltiple user vnc sessions according to this tutorial: http://www.freetutorialssubmit.com/Ubuntu+Remote+Desktop+multiple+users  . What should I put into .vnc/xstartup to start up an ubuntu desktop environment like the default one in 15.04.
<somsip> lucido: no idea
<matrixise> hi all
<matrixise> do you know how can I develop a small widget for the unity interface ? I suppose it's defined in the freedesktop standard
<lucido> having trouble vnc-ing into my ubuntu machine from windows. I can telnet port 5900 but the connection in vnc is rejected
<lucido> I can log in from the machine to itself via vnc but not from the windows machine
<guite> Hello everyone, I’m trying to install the lts enablement packages on my ubuntu trusty and I have more or less the same error than his => http://askubuntu.com/questions/588186/ubuntu-14-04-upgrading-hardware-enablement-stack-hwe-shows-unmet-dependencies
<guite> I tries to install the lts trusty package (like in the answer) but it didn’t work…
<guite> Do, any of you, know a workaround ? Do you think I should install the ltse for all distributions from trusty to vivid ?
<Kartagis> I've just installed wine, and when I click on an .exe, archive manager starts. any ideas?
<guite> Kartagis: launch it with wine in command-line… just in case :)
<guite> Kartagis: wine your_app.exe
<guite> Kartagis: there might be a way to associate automatically .exe files to wine but I don’t know how
<lucido> can you use relvnc to remote into ubuntu desktops
<lucido> ?
<wmorri> lucido, according to their website it would appear so. I haven't used a vnc program in a long time though.
<wmorri> lucido, also there is a remote desktop client installed already, if you want to use it, remmina remote desktop.
<sprtizel> hi guys
<sprtizel> anybody know how can I set the my path to get phantomjs that was installed via npm?
<Nyms> Hello guys
<Nyms> I a have huge issue with my ubuntu
<Nyms> each time I lauch eclipse (java) xorgs take 100% of my cpu
<rafgas> hello all. TIFU by installing linux mint with same /home as ubuntu. Nothing crucial happened, but could i rebuild ubuntu /home so that my applications reset?
<rafgas> I will be removing linux mint, so its not a problem to break the mint application settings
<hateball> rafgas: There's not really any way to "reset" applications other than remove their associated configs in ~/
<rafgas> so applications that have new themes etc, i just find their .FOLDER and delete it?
<rafgas> example : chrome has the linux mint theme which is ugly
<rafgas> so i find %USER/.chrome and delete it all and reinstall chrome?
<lettuce45> im updating to linux image 4.2.0.19 and its taking ages. What did you do to it?
<lettuce45> configuring it never took so long, 4 minutes already
<sz332> hello guys, i have a question. It seems that there is some problem with postgresql 9.4.5 (which is not there in 9.4.4) do you have any idea how i can enforce the installation of 9.4.4 instead of latest (9.4.5)?
<Ubik_> is it a good choice to update kernel if the system is working properly?
<Ubik_> (I have 4.2.0.18)
<hateball> Ubik_: Yes, it is most usually security fixes. You will still have your old kernel installed and available until you run apt-get automremove
<Ubik_> hateball: ok  thx for info
<hateball> Ubik_: Apparently I cannot spell autoremove, but you get the point
<Ubik_> hateball: yes...
<Guest42324> hola
<VsyachePuz> which process draws the main menu in ubuntu?
<Guest42324> yaches
<Guest42324> hello
<wmorri> Guest42324, do you have a question? This is the support channel.
<guruprasad> I'm learning about linux network namespaces and I am trying out things on a Ubuntu 14.04 vagrant VM. I have created a namespace and pair of peer virtual network devices and assigned one of them to the namespace.
<guruprasad> I have also assigned each of them IP addresses so that both can ping each other
<guruprasad> So how can I send the traffic from inside the namespace to the internet?
<guruprasad> The network adapter with the internet access is in the global namespace as eth0 and the peer virtual interfaces are veth0 veth1
<Nme85> u dont really need a dhcp for the devices to communicate but I think the logs can be useful for forensics
<Nme85> well by default
<Nme85> Ill be quiet now b4 I confuse some1 or myself
<TJ-> guruprasad: are you using veth interfaces on host and netns ?
<BeerLover> why does rm give this prompt rm: remove regular empty file ‘test’?
<BeerLover> i did alias rm='rm -rf'
<BeerLover> even after that
<BeerLover> it prompts
<auronandace> not the wisest alias
<TJ-> BeerLover: that's a recipe for disaster!
<madaal> Could someone help me with a command line problem, I need to run a program in background then run a second program and then be able to stop the first one when the second terminate
<Ben64> madaal: program1 & program2 && kill program1
<TJ-> madaal: "command1 &; PID=$!; command3; kill -TERM ${PID}"
<madaal> Thanks for the responses, I will try, just for my personal information, what's the difference between &; and &
<Daniyal> Hi, How long does your ubuntu 14.04 take to load after login with hdd?
<BeerLover> TJ-, why?
<TJ-> BeerLover: wouldn't take much of a slip at the keyboard to accidentally delete an entire heirachy, since you have '-f' (force) option there
<auronandace> Daniyal: depends on your hardware and desktop, with unity several seconds to load after logging in
<BeerLover> TJ-, rm -i is for people who don't think before deleting
<Daniyal> thanks auronandace, it's take 40 sec for me, is it normal?
<BeerLover> rm -rf is for people who are careful or want to learn how to be careful
<Daniyal> with ci3 4g ram
<lettuce45> which would you keep cslite or cookie controller? firefox addons. I dont need both, do I?
<auronandace> Daniyal: installed anything unusual lately?
<TJ-> BeerLover: right, and then run a script that calls 'rm $SOME_DIR' and executes "rm -rf $SOME_DIR"
<Daniyal> auronandace, no
<guruprasad> TJ, yes veth1 is in the global namespace on the host and veth0 is in a network namespace and it is a peer of veth1
<TJ-> guruprasad: are you using a bridge on the host ?
<BeerLover> why would someone call rm some_dir when rm doesn't work for directories unless you have -rf
<BeerLover> ?
<guruprasad> TJ-, no I am not using a bridge
<TJ-> BeerLover: 'someone' may be a script that is accidentally run against a directory name
<BeerLover> LOL
<TJ-> guruprasad: so you've assigned an address and default gateway to veth0 using "ip netns exec .. ifconfig veth0 ..." and "ip netns exec ... ip route add default ..." ?
<guruprasad> TJ-, yes I have
<VsyachePuz> Is unity-panel derived from gnome-panel? Does this mean, that it is possible to add "panel applet" to unity panel?
<TJ-> guruprasad: I'd suspect its because you haven't bridged on the host, so you'll need a specific route aded to the host's routing table to route to veth0 for replies. Run 'tcpdump' on the host to confirm the netns is sending packets out but replies aren't being routed back to it by the host
<Ubik_> VsyachePuz: good question
<TJ-> !info unity-panel
<ubottu> Package unity-panel does not exist in wily
<guruprasad> TJ-, not sure I understood your reply. If I run 'ping 8.8.8.8' from the namespace, it gets as far as the peer interface in the global namespace. But from there how does it go out to the internet?
<dirchev> clear
<TJ-> guruprasad: routed as any other packet, but then when a reply arrives the host needs to know to route the destination IP address to veth0 since you're not bridging
<lettuce45> NO_PUBKEY 63F7D4AFF6D61D45, what I tried: wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -63F7D4AFF6D61D45 , but that didnt work. What am I doing wrong?
<guruprasad> TJ-: There is a route like this already on the host - "10.1.1.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 veth0"
<Kartagis> does t in filenames recovered by photorec mean thumbnail?
<noregret> everything i type in firefox is underlined in red, why? are there no default dictionaries in firefox? (15.10)
<TJ-> guruprasad: so does tcpdump show the replies arriving on veth0 in the netns?
<madaal> TJ- I've tried you solution for the background task, but it give me an error (-bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;') when using &;
<guruprasad> TJ-, I see ARP requests on veth0 when I run tcpdump
<guruprasad> I am running ping 8.8.8.8 from the namespace
<onto> Hi! I upgraded my installation to Trusty and now I can't install libsdl1.2-dev. It complains about missing dependencies. How do I fix this?
<onto> Here are the errors: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ba73d39e7361b734b27e
<onto> Trying to install libglu1-mesa-dev gives even more dependency issues.
<TJ-> madaal: oh sorry, my typo, there shouldn't be a ; after the &: "command1 & PID=$!; command3; kill -TERM ${PID}"
<madaal> Thanks it seems to work !
<lvleph> I have a problem when trying to do a dual boot of OSX and Ubuntu 15.04 on a Macbook Pro 11,4. The problem is that the EFI partition is full and thus doesn't allow me to install anything there. The issue seems to be a 180MB cache file located in EFI/Apple/Caches/. Is it safe to delete this? I tried resetting NVRAM, but this had no affect.
<ioannis_> hello people
<ioannis_> new in U mate
<dengxinjun> hello
<dengxinjun> Who is here?
<dengxinjun> Who's here?
<dengxinjun> ?
<Kadsh> ?
<Cong> hello help
<lvleph> I have a problem when trying to do a dual boot of OSX and Ubuntu 15.04 on a Macbook Pro 11,4. The problem is that the EFI partition is full and thus doesn't allow me to install anything there. The issue seems to be a 180MB cache file located in EFI/Apple/Caches/. Is it safe to delete this? I tried resetting NVRAM, but this had no affect.
<azi`> hm. I did sudo apt-get remove wine* and now when I log into the system I don't see the toolbar and all the gnome things
<azi`> is there a way I could undo this?
<hateball> azi`: check /var/log/apt/history*
<Ubuntu-LuckNow> @nya I think the dependent packages got deleted by you
<hateball> azi`: then you can see what was removed, if there are obvious gnome packages missing
<azi`> hateball: thanks
<azi`> hateball: is there a way to redo the last remove? or a way to quickly install whatever is listed in history.log in /var/apt?
<hateball> azi`: None that I know
<Ubuntu-LuckNow> use synaptic package manager to download the stuff to a separate folder
<azi`> hateball: I have the list of packages but i cannot directly do apt-get install. i'd need to parse it a bit :/
<Ubuntu-LuckNow> that way synaptic is useful for re-use of packages
<hateball> azi`: http://askubuntu.com/questions/247549/is-it-possible-to-undo-an-apt-get-install-command there are scripted solution
<hateball> azi`: but yes, that's all that exists. parsing the log. there's nothing built-in to apt
<azi`> hateball: unfortunately i am not under X atm =)
<hateball> azi`: right, well it just lists various grep's, but they are for removing what was installed. not the other way around
<hateball> azi`: anyhow, I dont know the meta-package for gnome, but cant you apt-get install --reinstall it?
<cyberalex4life> azi`, the meta for gnome used to be ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<cyberalex4life> azi`, you can also install tasksel, then 'sudo tasksel install' and choose from menu Ubuntu Gnome
<azi`> hateball: cyberalex4life thanks
<azi`> hopefully it installs what's needed now
<hateball> azi`: it should get you a working X environment at the very least
<cyberalex4life> ubuntu-gnome-desktop installs full ubuntu gnome
<lvleph> I have a problem when trying to do a dual boot of OSX and Ubuntu 15.04 on a Macbook Pro 11,4. The problem is that the EFI partition is full and thus doesn't allow me to install anything there. The issue seems to be a 180MB cache file located in EFI/Apple/Caches/. Is it safe to delete this? I tried resetting NVRAM, but this had no affect.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<AQLIVE> Anone here who know how to get my windows partition working again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13350745/
<adam__> Salve
<AQLIVE> anyone here who know how to recover a bootpartition?
<MeltedLux> AQLIVE: boot-repair would be the easiest way
<MeltedLux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<AQLIVE> I tried that
<AQLIVE> and that did not holp
<AQLIVE> I got this though http://paste.ubuntu.com/13350745/
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: what happens when you try to boot windows?
<unrar> hey hey
<AQLIVE> It does not load at all. The boot loader can only see the ubuntu installation
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: ok, are you in ubuntu right now?
<AQLIVE> yes
<AQLIVE> well I'm on my mac right now
<AQLIVE> but I have the ubuntu machine close
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: try sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> which windows is it?
<AQLIVE> 7
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<AQLIVE> well another issue is that I now went from Grub to MBR and now nothing will boot. Now it want me to insert the windows 7 media and I guess I'm now 100% stuck untill I get that media right?
<AQLIVE> og can I somehow get back into ununtu
<EriC^^> grub to mbr?
<AQLIVE> I used Gparted and edited the grub loader to MBR instead
<unrar> Have you tried something like SuperGRUB Recover?
<AQLIVE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<unrar> I use it when my MBR goes nuts and I have to boot into Ubuntu to fix everything, it's like "GRUB on a disk"
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: what do you mean you edited the grub loader to MBR instead
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: i dont think you have UEFI
<unrar> check it out --> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<AQLIVE> But is that a way - now to get back into ubuntu
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: you can use a live usb to get into it
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: still unclear as to what you did though..
<unrar> What's your problem AQLIVE, you can't boot into neither Ubuntu nor Windows?
<EriC^^> grub wasn't adding windows
<AQLIVE> I used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> so he probably needed to make an entry manually, not sure what he did though
<unrar> If that's so, use Supergrub disk to boot into Ubuntu and then run `sudo grub-install /dev/sda` and `sudo update-grub` and it'd probably be fixed.
<unrar> Oh, I'm not familiar with UEFI stuff so I'm not sure if that'd work.
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: you keep pasting that link, what exactly did you follow there?
<AQLIVE> In the 6'th picture is where I made it MBR instead of Grub
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: separate /boot/efi ?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: anyways, do you have a live usb?
<AQLIVE> Yes
<EriC^^> boot it
<lvleph> I have a problem when trying to do a dual boot of OSX and Ubuntu 15.04 on a Macbook Pro 11,4. The problem is that the EFI partition is full and thus doesn't allow me to install anything there. The issue seems to be a 180MB cache file located in EFI/Apple/Caches/. Is it safe to delete this? I tried resetting NVRAM, but this had no affect.
<EriC^^> lvleph: ask in a mac channel, they'd probably know more if nobody knows here
<EriC^^> #osx i think
<AQLIVE> Ohh fu.. I erased that too. Well I post in a couple of minutes when I have that one back
<EriC^^> ok
<lvleph> EriC^^: I will try that. Thanks.
<EriC^^> np
<ubuntu> maow
<woodworker> hi, i have a problem after updating to 15.10, thinkpad t440p, no sound on headphone after the update
<woodworker> internal speakers play sound
<woodworker> i only found a open quenstion in the ubuntu community via google
<woodworker> http://askubuntu.com/questions/694659/no-sound-in-headphones-after-upgrade-to-15-10
<cyberalex4life> woodworker, try installing pavucontrol and play a little bit with it, see if something happens
<cyberalex4life> woodworker, you can also do this: 'pulseaudio -k', then 'pulseaudio -v' to see if something wrong happens
<woodworker> the volume bar is showing that something is happening on the headphone port
<bencc1> what can I use to monitor and alert disk health in a RAID 1 setup on ubuntu server?
<TJ-> bencc1: "man mdadm" - it can be configured to send emails
<bencc1> TJ-: reading. thanks
<cyberalex4life> woodworker, I am now on manjaro gnome, and I had some issues with some games in steam regarding pulseaudio, Using alsa may fix your problem. Those games were same, they appeared but had no sound. You have to debug it, maybe get an error message hopefully
<Yaiyan> Linux still gets sound trouble?
<MrCeeIII> Hello all,, my problem is i cannot get .wmv files to play augio on my laptop.... anyone????anyone????
<MrCeeIII> adio
<MrCeeIII> audio
<noregret> MrCeeIII: which player?
<cyberalex4life> MrCeeIII, some codec missing maybe, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<MrCeeIII> i have VLC.. and installed teh ubunto-restricted-extras
<cyberalex4life> MrCeeIII, some other player?
<noregret> maybe your speakers are off, try turning them off and on again
<MrCeeIII> i am willing to pay for a player if one suggest.
<MrCeeIII> i tried mplayer too
<cyberalex4life> MrCeeIII, audacious for audio
<demarco> Hello I have just upgraded to ubuntu 15.04, my sound, USB ports and wireless cards are not working. Please I need help
<MrCeeIII> cyberalex4life:  ok thanks when i get home i will try that.... question can it be found in the ubuntu software center
<cyberalex4life> if it's not (if it is it's old usually) try the ppa from the page: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/install-audacious-35-in-ubuntu-1404-or.html
<cyberalex4life> MrCeeIII, did you restarted vlc after ubuntu-restricted-extras installation?
<MrCeeIII> cyberalex4life:  yes i did.... not sure i reinstalled after the extras tho... I will try the other palyer tonight... question when will you be back so i can let you know how it went?
<storman> hi
<storman> e
<storman> is someone online?
<ikonia> many people
<Kadsh> No
<Kadsh> or
<storman> haha
<Kadsh> Yes
<storman> how are you?
<ikonia> well, how can we help storman ?
<cfhowlett> storman, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<storman> i don't know
<ikonia> storman: you've joined #ubuntu an IRC channel for ubuntu linux distribution support
<storman> ok
<nhyk> just a quick question: under windows i have to press the "^" on the keyboard twice to get the "^^" emoticon, under ubuntu i have to press it 4 times, how do i change that? its a small issue, but it's getting annoying :D
<Kadsh> hahaha
<Kadsh> I don't know but I can live with it
<cyberalex4life> MrCeeIII, don't count on that. Anyway I use smplayer for video and youtube and audacious for audio. The thing you should try is start some players in command line playing your files
<ikonia> nhyk: that makes no sense
<ikonia> nhyk: a key press is a key press if you want 2 characeter, you press it 2 times, why would you need to press it 4 times
<ikonia> are you saying it's not registering the key press ?
<woodworker> nhyk: did you enabled us-intl keyboard schema?
<woodworker> because there ^ is a compose charachter
<woodworker> for writing stuff like â
<woodworker> try to hold down right alt + the ^ key
<MrCeeIII> cyberalex4life: rgr... thanks will try smplayer too..... and will look for you on SAT
<cyberalex4life> MrCeeIII, ok, but being on IRC today, was an exception for me, since I have a lot of work and needed to relax, but you can look for me, maybe I'll be here
<nhyk> ikonia, it also works if i press the "^" key and after that the space key ... or if i press the ^ key once and then a it "transforms" to â ... but i would like to have it like in windows ... press the "^" key twice, "^^" is coming up ... under ubuntu i have to press it 4 times or "^" key>space>"^"key>space to have it appear as "^^" ... sorry for my bad english btw
<ikonia> nhyk: in what application ?
<ikonia> or is this in generic text input windows
<nhyk> ikonia, happens on all applications in my ubuntu
<ikonia> very odd
<cyberalex4life> nhyk, you could try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' and choose another keyboard from there. I you have nothing to change, don't move to another selection on those pages.
<cyberalex4life> this would be global keyboard selection
<AQLIVE> ok I'm back Eric EE
<AQLIVE> should I now install or try ubuntu?
<nhyk> cyberalex4life, woah ... i selected "german without accent keys" on the 3rd page and now it works like in windows, you are awesome man ... i did not knew about that command. Thank you very much Sir :)
<nhyk> the other settings i left like it was
<nhyk> still weird ubuntu thinks i need accent keys ... i do not type swedish or something :D
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: try ubuntu
<dym> Does anyone know why this supervisord script just exit? https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Ey0JyQMB
<arcsky> guys, sudo dpkg --remove splunk , still lots of files left after removeing it, how can i clean up everyting?
<BluesKaj> autoremove and autoclean
<hateball> arcsky: what do you want to clean up? apt-get purge, will murder configs etc
<BluesKaj> or sudo apt purge splunk* , but that can be dangerous
<nitish> Is there any good shooting game availe in ubuntu store?
<cfhowlett> !games | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<demarco> Hello I have just upgraded to ubuntu 15.04, my sound, USB ports and wireless cards are not working. Please I need help
<zeitalex> what company stands behind linux mint?
<cfhowlett> zeitalex, ask mint.
<cfhowlett> !mint } zeitalex
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !mint | zeitalex
<ubottu> zeitalex: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<demarco> Hello I have just upgraded to ubuntu 15.04, my sound, USB ports and wireless cards are not working. Please I need help
<cfhowlett> !patience | demarco,
<ubottu> demarco,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> asking every 2 minutes is asking WAY too much ....
<k1l_> demarco: what gives you "uname -a" and "lsusb" and "lspci" please put that into a paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<nitish> demarco: take a look in askubuntu.
<nitish> How can I develop applications for ubuntu? I mean which language is needed?
<cfhowlett> nitish, many languages.
<k1l_> nitish: "depends" :)
<cfhowlett> !contribute | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<nitish> cfhowlett: like
<cfhowlett> read.
<k1l_> nitish: i would start with qt since that will be native on the "new" ubuntu (which is already on ubuntu smartphones" and will be after 16.10 on the desktop)
<nitish> k1l_ depends upon what?
<zebensui_ASIR> Hello
<k1l_> nitish: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/
<k1l_> nitish: depends on what you actually want to do and where it should run
<nitish> k1l_: is "qt" a programming language?
<k1l_> nitish: no, its a toolkit
<k1l_> nitish: see the link to the developer site
<nitish> k1l_: I have previous experience of java, c, c++ and php. can I use it in developing anything for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> nitish, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/
<k1l_> nitish: seems that QML runs with javascript and c++
<demarco> @K1l: please how do i access paste bin, I'm new here
<k1l_> nitish: better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel about that
<codeS3c> test
<codeS3c> hello
<cfhowlett> !test | codeS3c
<ubottu> codeS3c: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<demarco> @mitish: Ask ubuntu are just unreliable and very slow in responding to problems, I have asked this question since 2 weeks ago but got no response
<k1l_> demarco: its like uploading a photo. copy our text, put it onto paste.ubuntu.com and then click send. you get a new link, show that here
<codeS3c> hello all :)
<Liza> hello
<cfhowlett> demarco, from command line, run your command and add this text directly after the command               |nc termbin.com 9999
<persisto> Hi I have followed the instructions on killers website to get my Killer 1535 card in my laptop to work with ubuntuGNOME. The instructions I followed are here: http://www.killernetworking.com/support/knowledge-base/17-linux/20-killer-wireless-ac-in-linux-ubuntu-debian
<persisto> I was hoping someone here can help me out
<persisto> thanks in advance
<codeS3c> @liza where your from ?
<cfhowlett> persisto, so what was your question???
<gzoo> When installing a python application via apt-get, does it also download its python dependencies? what happens after an apt-get remove?
<demarco> okay cfhowlett
<Liza> UAE
<cfhowlett> codeS3c, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<persisto> How do I get my Killer 1535 working under UbuntuGNOME
<persisto> sorry i wasn't more clear
<demarco> okay K1l
<Liza> how to access sqlserver from ubuntu os
<Liza> any aidea
<demarco> @K1L and cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13365589/
<k1l_> demarco: so its a 15.10 and not a 15.04, right? (lsb_release -d gives the right version number)
<demarco> its 15.04
<demarco> i down graded to 15.04
<demarco> from 15.10 cos 15.10 sucks seriously
<k1l_> demarco: oh well, downgrades dont work on ubuntu
<k1l_> demarco: you now have an awfull mix there
<demarco> 15.10 kept on giving me black screen and so so slow
<demarco> i mean i did fresh installation
<demarco> so what do I do k1l
<k1l_> demarco: i doubt that. you got the 15.10 kernel there
<TJ-> demarco: can you show us "ls -l /boot/"
<demarco> so how can we fix the situation k1l? I really don't like 15.10, it crashes all the time and to slow, so is there a way to resolve this issue
<RafasnbBR> how to install ubuntu 15.10 vm in parallels 10 for mac? https://t.co/sTy3brDCdH
<cfhowlett> !mac | RafasnbBR
<ubottu> RafasnbBR: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<k1l_> demarco: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image " in a pastebin please
<RafasnbBR> ubottu: installing using parallels is not possible... many errors
<cfhowlett> RafasnbBR,  see the mac link I already sent you
<k1l_> RafasnbBR: well it runs in other virtualisation managers like vbox, vmware etc. so it might be parallels task to solve that :/
<demarco> @k1L: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13365678/
<k1l_> demarco: reboot then
<k1l_> demarco: you run a 4.2 kernel but that is not installed. something is heavily wrong on your system
<demarco> k1L; you mean i should reboot now
<RafasnbBR> k1l_: parallels have failed support...
<carlos_> server irc.explosionrc.net
<carlos_> server irc.explosionirc.net
<cfhowlett> carlos_, no spam thank you
<k1l_> demarco: can you explain why you run a 4.2 kernel (the one from 15.10) while there is none 4.2 installed and you say its a brand new 15.04 system?
<k1l_> carlos_: irc commands start with a /
<demarco> 4.2 kernel is for 15.10 which was initially installed, then i reinstalled ubuntu using 15.04
<k1l_> demarco: i think you missuse the "reinstall" here. reinstall meaning using a 15.04.iso and formating the disk and installing a 15.04.
<demarco> k1L: what i did was to reinstall using 15.04 iso image, without losing my files
<k1l_> demarco: can you show a "ls -al /boot" in a pastebin?
<demarco> I already have files on the 15.10, so I just reinstalled 15.04 on the 15.10 OS, to over write it
<demarco> okay will do that now sir
<kang__> 嗨
<cfhowlett> !cn | kang__
<ubottu> kang__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kang__> 你们好
<kang__> I'm in China
<demarco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13365723/
<cfhowlett> kang__, yes I kind of figured that out.
<kang__> Arevyou OK?
<cfhowlett> kang__, do this:    /join #ubuntu-cn
<demarco> @k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13365723/
<Tashtari> Hm... anyone know how the [999999.999999] timestamps ubuntu's console uses can be translated to something readable?
<k1l_> demarco: so there is the issue. you still got a lot of 15.10 files and stuff in your system. like the old 15.10 kernel 4.2 and since your system doesnt know that is installed but the grub is using that since its installed, you have a mixed system now.
<cfhowlett> demarco, wouldn't hurt to clean out most of those old kernels
<k1l_> demarco: that is the reason why we dont support downgrades (you did a downgrade and not a clean install)
<k1l_> demarco: you can try to remove those old kernels (everything that is not 3.19) and then reboot.
<demarco> how will i do that guys, please help
<demarco> i dont want to lose my current files
<cfhowlett> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<TJ-> k1l_: if it's a separate /boot/ that would be expected though; demarco can you show us "pastebinit <( mount )" ?
<demarco> k1l: how do I remove everything sir
<k1l_> cfhowlett: that doesnt work since his downgraded 15.04 now only knows about th 3.19 kernels packagewise
<demarco> TJ i have two partitions
<demarco> okay let me do it
<TJ-> demarco: if there's a separate partition for a /boot/ file-system, and when you run the installer you choose NOT to format that /boot/ FS, then what we see there is expected. The reason the system boots with the 4.2 kernel is update-grub scripts use the latest kernel version as the default GRUB menuentry
<demarco> @TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13365777/
<k_sze> Has anybody successfully installed and booted Ubuntu 15.10 Desktop 64-bit in VirtualBox on a Mac OS X host?
<k_sze> Hi TJ-, heh
<dqn> hey, anyone knows what the purpose of ~/.Mix/ is (or where it could have come from if it isn't in raw ubuntu)?
<demarco> yeah, i have two partitions, and get asked to choose where to boot from
<k_sze> I can't get my Ubuntu VM to boot.
<demarco> i am running 14.10 and 15.04 currently
<TJ-> demarco: OK, the system doesn't have a separate /boot/ file-system according to that - not mounted anyhow, so can you do "pastebinit <( sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print )" please
<cfhowlett> !14.10 | demarco
<ubottu> demarco: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<k_sze> A bit into the booting process, the Ubuntu VM seems to want to switch screen resolution a couple of times (the VirtualBox window should change size several times), and then nothing.
<gjeet> Hello! Any Google Code In mentors online?
<demarco> @TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13365806/
<k_sze> oh wait, it's just wonky
<demarco> @sorry meant 14.04
<cfhowlett> msdos table?  seriously?  not on ubuntu!
<demarco> @ubottu: meant 14.04
<TJ-> demarco: and now "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f )" please
<conformist> hello
<conformist> или тут по-русски тоже можно?
<demarco> @TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13365832/
<cfhowlett> !ru | conformist
<ubottu> conformist: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hathway> eae
<TJ-> demarco: All that seems to suggest you didn't reformat the file-system in /dev/sda1 when you install from the ISO installers, which means files from different Ubuntu releases are blindly over-writing existing files. The fact that /dev/sda1/boot/ contains so many different kernel versions confirms what k1l_ said earlier; the system is in a mess
<demarco> so is it the reason why my sound, wireless and usb are not working in 15.04 partition but working in 14.04?
<TJ-> demarco: if you want to retain your per-user files and configuration have a separate file-system for /home/, and if you want to boot multiple releases have a separate /boot/.
<demarco> the system is okay and fine, except for my voice, wireless and usb @TJ
<TJ-> demarco: that is NOT 'okay and fine' when such major parts are broken!
<demarco> okay i understand TJ, the only issue i have is with sound, wireless and my usb ports, can it be resolved please ?
<TJ-> demarco: if you have any personal files in $HOME/ or elsewhere I'd recommend backing them up to either another partition, or another device, then reinstalling cleanly into /dev/sda1
<TJ-> demarco: yes. install cleanly.
<demarco> okay TJ, can I shrink my drive and allocate more partition to my 14.04...so I will transfer all my files to 14.04 partition and just delete 15.04
<demarco> i think its easier that way
<cfhowlett> demarco, LTS generally leads to far fewer heartbreaks.  bleeding edges are bloody
<TJ-> demarco: drives cannot be shrunk :) And I'd recommend against trying to shrink an existing file-system and partition, you'll break it more
<demarco> but that was how i partitioned the 14.04
<demarco> okay TJ
<TJ-> demarco: if it were me and wanted to use multiple releases, I'd have partitioned the drive with 3 primary partitions: 1. /boot/ = 1GB, 2. swap = 4GB, 3 = the remaining space. Then I'd assign sda3 to an LVM VG, and create LVs within it for the various releases, so I could easily assign/grow/shrink/re-assign disk space to the various releases, and have separate /home/ LV shared amongst them
<TJ-> demarco: but as you know have a fixed partition drive, you need to put a clean install in /dev/sda1, which means backing up all the important files, configurations, and programs you have there, to another location. If there isn't space in the 14.04 file-system you'll need an external device (maybe a USB mass storage device)
<TJ-> s/know have/now have/
<demarco> but my USB ports are not working?
<TJ-> demarco: do it from the 14.04 install
<TJ-> demarco: mount /dev/sda1 inside that to access the files
<demarco> 14.04 cannot detect all the files in 15,.04
<demarco> thats the issue
<TJ-> demarco: errr, that makes no sense.
<demarco> can I manually mount the external drive via terminal
<TJ-> demarco: I have to leave now; others can give further advice on accessing files
<demarco> okay thanks TJ
<donguston> Is there a way to create a "fake" screen of any resolution I want?
<donguston> I dont have one physically connected, but want to use nx to get remote desktop
<debug0x1> donguston: Use virtualbox? Add a fake screen?
<donguston> debug0x1, ubntu is already on the computer though
<debug0x1> image it and port to a vm if you really want it- i guess?
<donguston> theres no way to make x11 think thres a screen there?
<donguston> there is no physical screen connected to it
<ookOok> hi! my xubuntu uname (4.2.6) does not connect to the bluetooth speaker. it gives the eirror : device succuesfully added but failed to connect
<jireh2009> hi
<jireh2009> is anyone online?
<yuriy_> Hello
<HackerII> all 1822.00 of us are sleeping
<yuriy_> i want to reinstall my kubuntu from scratch
<yuriy_> i tried to run install from live CD, but it fails start
<yuriy_> it shows something like job is running for LSB: Raise network interfaces.
<yuriy_> what can i do to run process?
<yuriy_> pls help
<cfhowlett> yuriy_, disconnect from the internet, install
<yuriy_> yes, simply?
<jireh2009> is there any one who can help me
<cfhowlett> but first md5sum your .iso and your usb
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | yuriy_
<ubottu> yuriy_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> !ask | jireh2009,
<ubottu> jireh2009,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yuriy_> ok, thanks - i'll try to checksum
<yuriy_> i made shasum on iso file after downloading, it was correct
<jireh2009> i have a problem on my lxle ..... im receiving a error from ubuntu software center i cant install apps coz there is no authentication
<cfhowlett> yuriy_, AND the usb
<cfhowlett> lxle is not supported here
<cfhowlett> !lxle |  jireh2009
<ubottu> jireh2009: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jireh2009> ahh ok ... sorry.. but is XUBUNTU supported here
<jireh2009> ?
<cfhowlett> jireh2009, yes but you don't use xubuntu so go to lxle for support
<k1l_> jireh2009: its about lxle to sort their mess. please install a real ubuntu or one of the official flavors if you want support in here
<jireh2009> thankyou
<momomo> anyone else has any issues with minimizing windows and then getting incorrect mouse clicks for windows?
<momomo> when is ubuntu going to adress this issue!?
<tinyhippo> momomo: nope
<momomo> tinyhippo, i believe everyone has this problem
<momomo> tinyhippo, try CTRL + D
<cfhowlett> momomo, everyone?  false.
<momomo> ( minimize all )
<momomo> then bring up a window
<tinyhippo> momomo: might be a unity thing, that has no affect on Gnome3
<momomo> click on a small icon or link
<momomo> tinyhippo, ofcourse it's a unity thing
<donguston> also debug0x1 I need to run a VM or 2 on that server for my development stuff
<momomo> tinyhippo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1306550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311323 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1306550 disabling "Show live previews of windows in switcher" leads to wrong mouse position while enabling it breaks "Show Desktop" hot corner" [Critical,Triaged]
<k1l_> momomo: can you describe the issue precisely? in one message? is there a bug already?
<debug0x1> donguston: you got me there.
<debug0x1> Let me know if you run into something.
<momomo> k1l_, yes, mimimze a window using ctrl + D or ctrl + m .. then open up that window again
<momomo> click on a small link and see how it misses
<HackerII> momomo,  what does ctrl+alt+tab do
<k1l_> momomo: in that bug someone tells hes using elementary. so might be a gnome3 issue?
<momomo> k1l_, i am using unity
<k1l_> momomo: unity runs on the gnome3 base.
<momomo> HackerII, i am not sure, why? i don't have that binding unfortunately
<momomo> k1l_, do you have that problem ?
<HackerII> ok, its a compiz window selector
<momomo> tinyhippo, seemed to suggests he didnt have this problem
<momomo> HackerII, its the same
<HackerII> kk
<momomo> HackerII, actually, it fixes the problem .. but I already do that by maximizing the window when it occurs
<HackerII> thought so
<momomo> HackerII, the problem is athat I am not always swithing from a minimized window to show using compiz...
<HackerII> its a compiz big i think
<HackerII> bug
<momomo> but i have a keybinding for bringing certain windows up if minizmed ( in fact, the stack switcher won't show these )
<k1l_> momomo: are you sure about ctrl+d and not super+d?
<momomo> k1l_, yes, super + d
<momomo> or super + m ... i have different keyboard seetyp
<momomo> get confused
<momomo> this problem has existed for a good two years
<momomo> it's about time
<k1l_> neither super+d nor super+m work on 15.10 for me :)
<k1l_> super+m is the music-scope
<momomo> k1l_, you can click on mimize on the window
<ioria> for me works (Unity 14.04) ctrl+Super+D
<momomo> but it has to be maximied
<yuriy_> cfhowlett - "sha256sum /dev/sr0" shows than showed here http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<wesley_> anybody on Ubuntu Mate?
<momomo> HackerII, i don't thin kit's a compiz bug, since compiz involvement fixes the problem
<yuriy_> sorry, i mean different to
<momomo> it's when unity or other program does it by itself... without compiz
<k1l_> momomo: no bug for me on 15.10
<yuriy_> so my live cd has another hash
<cfhowlett> yuriy_, then it's no good.
<momomo> k1l_, maximize a window, then click on minimize .. then click on icon .. then try to hover an icon on the browser .. or some other small icon
<yuriy_> but before i record, iso file shown it as there
<momomo> k1l_, no problem still?
<k1l_> momomo: no, works for me on 15.10
<dami0> hi, where would i go to check ssh logins into my computer? auth.log doesn't have these it seems
<yuriy_> so that's pb related to  dvd-r?
<cfhowlett> yuriy_, could be.  why you not use USB?
<k1l_> momomo: tested with chromium and thunderbird. 15.10. but dual monitor setup on intel video
<yuriy_> old habit to install OSs from CD
<k1l_> momomo: but i think i had that issue in the past around ubuntu on14.10 or such. but now i am thinking about i dont had that since some time. so might be fixed in 15.10
<momomo> k1l_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1306550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311323 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1306550 disabling "Show live previews of windows in switcher" leads to wrong mouse position while enabling it breaks "Show Desktop" hot corner" [Critical,Triaged]
<momomo> k1l_, how do you best upgrade to 15 without ubuntu screwing up everything ?
<k1l_> momomo: i had no upgraade issue in years on ubuntu. but i tend to not use tons of PPAs for video drivers or other stuff.
<GladiaTeur> hello guys where i can get proftpd help
<momomo> i got logged out, did i miss anyehting ?
<k1l_> <k1l_> momomo: i had no upgraade issue in years on ubuntu. but i tend to not use tons of PPAs for video drivers or other stuff.
<BluesKaj> k1 xedger ppas are ok for the current kernel, the next kernel update sometimes borks the system
<momomo> k1l_, can you try to turn on the static application switcher, maybe thast's what causing it
<truexfan81> ubuntu has nice reliability give or take a few not so stable 3rd party PPA's
<skinux> Do Unity apps work on other distributions of Linux or Ubuntu only?
<truexfan81> skinux: if you install unity on that distro of course
<truexfan81> i'm looking forward to the next batch of updates for the lts, i just setup my sources.list to use the apt mirrors
<skinux> truefanx: And how many install Unity without using Ubuntu? I've read a lot of back and forth as to whether Unity is good. I personally like it.
<skinux> Here's a dumb question....can Unity app support be installed on Windows?
<truexfan81> skinux: perhaps we should go to -offtopic? discussing other distros is a bit offtopic for this channel
<krcevina> Hi. When writing or reading from/to disk via samba, i.e. from another PC, is DMA used during the writing/reading operation?
<skinux> Ahh.
<skinux> I'll talk about it in #linux
<k1l_> skinux: the issue is, that you need to patch a lot of gnome files for using unity. and on non-ubuntu systems its hard to maintain that patches because its a lot of work. so most other distributions dont ship unity.
<skinux> What is so different about Unity apps versus non-Unity apps?
<k1l_> apps?
<skinux> I mean Unity IS Gnome but with no top-panel menus and having the left-side panel
<cfhowlett> unity is absolutely not gnome
<skinux> Well, when I read about Unity it said Unity was built on top of Gnome
<k1l_> skinux: unity is another gnome-shell. but instead of the gnome-shell (which most people call gnome3) its not using mutter but compiz. and got another arangement of panel and indicators.
<truexfan81> kinda funny tho, inxi -Sx on unity says its using GTK2 lol
<skinux> Oh...Gnome-Shell
<skinux> Right..Gnome-Shell isn't Gnome desktop
<k1l_> skinux: sure it is
<zaggynl> Why is the username on the ubuntu livecd "it" ?
<skinux> I have another question. I dual-booted Ubuntu with Windows a couple months ago. Unfortunately, it didn't install GRUB right so there is no boot option for it.
<skinux> I booted live USB, mounted Ubuntu's partition and installed GRUB, but that didn't fix it.
<truexfan81_> System:    Host ubuntu Kernel 3.19.0-33-generic i686 (32 bit, gcc 4.8.2)
<truexfan81_>            Desktop Gnome  (Gtk 2.24.23) Distro Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<truexfan81_> see ^^^ totally does not detect that i'm using unity
<k1l_> we have the gnome3 basis. on that there run shells. one shell is "gnome-shell" which most people call gnome3. then there is the unity shell. and now we have even cinnamon as a shell on the gnome3 basis.
<skinux> Trusty is old, is it not?
<truexfan81_> trusty is the current lts
<k1l_> trusty is the 14.04 lts. still 3 years in support
<skinux> Oh, okay.
<skinux> I believe I had installed 15.xx
<roddersg> join #clementine
<wmorri> skinux, you can use the lsb_release -a to find out
<skinux> To find out what?
<wmorri> sorry i just read that wong.
<wmorri> wrong
<skinux> Too bad IRC clients don't detect misspellings eh?
<wmorri> yes
<skinux> You would think by now they would be including that in IRC clients.
<truexfan81> hexchat has spell check if you install the deps
<skinux> I don't know how to install any HexChat dep in Windows
<skinux> You mean an extension?
<truexfan81> do a custom install, then scroll down the list, its in the installer somewhere
<skinux> Oh.
<skinux> Would I have to first uninstall HexChat or can it over-write my current installation?
<skinux> Wait..why am I asking that in here.
<skinux> I just checked that I have the latest HexChat version installed
<truexfan81> yeah the ops will fuss if we keep going
<EriC^^> skinux: are you having boot issues?
<skinux> With Ubuntu, yes.
<skinux> When it installed, it didn't add a boot entry to Windows boot menu, but didn't put GRUB into place either, so I can't boot it.
<truexfan81> ooh i know easy fix for that
<skinux> I tried installing GRUB using Live USB, but it didn't fix it.
<truexfan81> grab the ubuntu boot repair iso
<skinux> I also tried using EasyBCD for Windows, but to no avail
<truexfan81> boot to it, and let it install grub for you
<skinux> I might have already tried that
<EriC^^> skinux: boot a live usb
<truexfan81> try it again, it should work eventually
<EriC^^> and come back here
<truexfan81> ubuntu boot repair never failed me
<user__> hi guys, how to search for a package through apt-get? I did apt-get cache cowsay, but I cant find something related
<jireh2009_> i fix my own by editing the grub.cfg
<skinux> Hmm. Well, I've only got one USB to use for that which already has Ubuntu install on it.
<EriC^^> user__: apt-cache search something
<skinux> So I'll have to install repair iso using Live and try it that way.
<EriC^^> skinux: can you boot that usb?
<user__> EriC^^: of course, thank you
<jireh2009_> is ubuntu can run from a flashdrive ?
<skinux> Actually...wait...I did that already. But I guess I can try it again.
<cfhowlett> jireh2009_, yes
<cfhowlett> !usb | jireh2009_
<ubottu> jireh2009_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<skinux> I installed Ubuntu from a Live boot on USB
<user__> jireh2009_: yes yes, ubuntu can run from flash drive
<truexfan81> for some reason i never can remember apt-cache search i always end up just installing aptitude and using aptitude search then let apt-get install it lol
<jireh2009_> hmm.. now my study will not be bother..
<KULD> install ubuntu from usb is very easy
<wmorri> truexfan81, you can always look at the man page.
<KULD> i did it, too on my ASUS Eee PC
<ktchk> ubuntu 10.04 I had used the Remastersys to reinstall the whole system and applications.
<truexfan81> wmorri: no worries, installing aptitude is simple and fast enough lol
<rubens_> Boa tarde! como faço para instalar o Mysql no Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !br | rubens_
<ubottu> rubens_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rubens_> no terminal
<KULD> does somebody know a programme with which I can program g code? For CNC
<ktchk> heekscnc
<KULD> thank you...
<kilde> can anyone help me get my scanner working please? Brother MFC-6490cw Ubuntu 14.04
<wmorri> kilde, start with this and see if it help http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc6490cw_all
<truexfan81> wow nice they provide a deb package
<boozler> Anyone here have much experience with the kangaroo mini pc or Intel Atom processors? How well could they run a virtual machine?
<truexfan81> intel atom doesn't have virtualization so any vm would be quite slow
<inthl> I have some very annoying issue on a laptop of a friend, trying to install ubuntu 15.10. now all 2 CPUs (cores) have over 2GHz, but /proc/cpuinfo is constantly showing 122.xyz Mhz
<inthl> no matter what I do, the system operates slowly and these 122 are not getting higher under any circumstances, 123 tops
<inthl> I read something about intel ppc stuff there, but I could not fix that according to several tutorials, they had no effect there. Any ideas perhaps?
<boozler> truexfan81, understood. Thank you
<nicomachus> inthl: what does cpufreq-info show?
<inthl> there is no such binary
<inthl> I am on the live distro
<kilde> wmorri: I have it downloaded, followed the instructions, nothing:( I have xsane and simple scan
<inthl> there is no binary named cpu* ...available are e.g. cp, cpan, cpgr, cpio...but nothing with cpu*
<inthl> I am in a terminal, as root
<nicomachus> !info cpufreq-info
<ubottu> Package cpufreq-info does not exist in wily
<syntroPi> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (wily), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<nitish> How can I update vlc to the latest version? current version installed in my ubuntu is 2.1.4. I want to update to 2.2.1
<nicomachus> thre it is. thanks syntroPi. inthl: install cpufrequtils and then check cpufreq-info.
<nicomachus> then if the frequency is off you can set it with cpufreq-set
<inthl> well how to install it. the iso does not seem to provide it. and setting up network with such a low cpuspeed will definitely take a while
<nicomachus> inthl: should be able to do "apt-get install cpufrequtils"
<inthl> however, honestly, that sounds like some really nasty bug and/or issue - there must be some user-friendly solution for this?
<nicomachus> but you may have to enable the component universe in your software sources.
<inthl> that apt-command says ...cpufrequitls has no installation candidate
<inthl> so I'd need to add sources.
<nicomachus> yes, enable the component universe in your software sources
<inthl> how do I disable compiz via keyboard shortcuts? I believe that this would at least help me setting that up
<inthl> obviously compiz consumes lots of cpu when active, every GUI-stuff works like 0.5FPS
<wmorri> kilde, have a look at this thread from the ubuntu forums. It seems to have a solution. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1988296&s=05cf421a75f971f34143dbdc2dd65217&p=11973198#post11973198
<nitish> how to update vlc?
<syntroPi> !info vlc | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-3 (wily), package size 1461 kB, installed size 4450 kB
<syntroPi> nitish, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nitish> syntroPi: 14.04 lts
<syntroPi> hmm
<truexfan81> to get latest you would likely have to add a PPA or compile from source
<nitish> syntroPi: i have vlc 2.1.4 installed. I need to install 2.2.1
<nicomachus> nitish: https://www.videolan.org/vlc/releases/2.2.1.html
<truexfan81> i may try to compile vlc from source on 14.04 just cause i've not compiled it in forever lol
<ikonia> not really the best reason
<truexfan81> lol
<truexfan81> i don't actually use vlc, so i don't really have a better reason
<wmorri> nitish, add the ppa:mc3man/trusty-media and then update and install vlc
<syntroPi> but always be aware you trust the ppa owner with root rights on your box...
<ikonia> then don't do it
<chinesesausage> hi syntroPi
<nitish> nicomachus: wmorri: how to add ppa for vlc?
<truexfan81> ikonia: what about being bored and having a vm to play with? is that a better reason? :P
<wmorri> nitish, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mc3man/trusty-media
<inthl> okay, assuming I do fix this some way, how would I make it permanently, e.g. after a reboot? there must be some solution for dummies? all the stuff required to solve this is really on a g33k-level, one can not seriously expect for the average user to be able to fix that?
<wmorri> nitish, everything is found here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105587/how-to-update-vlc-to-the-latest-version
<syntroPi> nitish, you also could try to download the sources from wiley, install build dependecies and compile vlc yourself...
<chinesesausage> speaking of ppa, how do you ppa-purge if you do not have a ppa? I only have the lines included in lines " /etc/apt/sources.list" file
<EriC^^> chinesesausage: what are the lines?
<nitish> wmorrisyntroPi: i think its too complicated to compile.
<EriC^^> chinesesausage: man ppa-purge has info about that
<syntroPi> nitish, then go with the most trustworthy ppa you could find for it
<chinesesausage> I want to ppa-purge Trinity Desktop Environment from my OS
<chinesesausage> I only have the lines included in sources.list file
<chinesesausage> i.e. deb http://mirror.ppa.trinitydesktop.org/trinity/trinity-r14.0.0/ubuntu trusty main
<nicomachus> inthl: if the man pages on those packages are above your tech level, you probably shouldn't be messing with CPU frequencies.
<chinesesausage> I want to purge everything that was installed with de TDE
<Sargun> 6
<nitish> wmorri: ppa added for vlc. what next?
<truexfan81> nitish: sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<inthl> nicomachus, they are not above MY but above the laptop's owner. not messing with this would mean leave it at 122Mhz.
 * truexfan81 goes to create a new 14.04 vm for a few experiments
<inthl> so in fact my smartphone would run this faster than the 950 pentium
<wmorri> chinesesausage, you can just run sudo ppa_purge ppa_name.
<chinesesausage> thanks wmorri, I am going to try that :)
<wmorri> chinesesausage, you will need to use sudo apt-get purge package_name to uninstall the package.
<chinesesausage> ok
<nitish> truexfan81: updated. now how to update vlc?
<inthl> I've got cpufrequ
<truexfan81> nitish: sudo apt-get upgrade
<inthl> -info says: CPU frequency is 123Mhz (assertet by call to hardware)
<truexfan81> nitish: that will update all your vlc related stuff to the ppa version
<inthl> hardware limits: 800 - 2100 Mhz
<syntroPi> inthl, what does "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor" say on your system?
<hampirpunah> Sudo apt-get upgrade
<hampirpunah> Sudo apt-get update
<nitish> truexfan81: I am wondering that how much data will be needed to upgrade
<truexfan81> nitish: it will tell you when it asks you to confirm that you want to do it
<nitish> truexfan81: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade was alerting for 380 mb. My net speed is not enough for that.
<inthl> performance, but that was after I set it manually to performance via cat .. >, but before that it was powersafe
<oaulakh> anyone know what problem is with pulse audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/13368405/
<truexfan81> nitish: dist-upgrade is not needed for vlc
<chinesesausage> wmorri, for example: "sudo ppa-purge kubuntu-default-settings-trinity" ?
<oaulakh> and my microphone is not working either
<wmorri> chinesesausage, if that is the name of the ppa then yes
<nitish> truexfan81: ok i will run sudo apt-get upgrade. but how to update vlc after it?
<BottomNotch> I'm having an issue with the android SDK manager.  for some of the packages I'm getting an error.  Download interrupted: Unknown Host dl.google.com: Name or service not known
<syntroPi> inthl, so the governor is performance and the cpu frequency is still 122 MHz?
<chinesesausage> no, I do not have have a ppa for that. I installed it by adding the sources
<truexfan81> nitish: you won't have to, the apt-get upgrade is going to update your vlc for you
<chinesesausage> and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings-trinity
<inthl> yes
<inthl> I wonder about that, since cpufreq-info says that the range is 800-2100 anyways, but it is 122-123mhz all the time and works somewhat slow all the time
<wmorri> chinesesausage, if you just added the sources you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and then run a purge for the program.
<nitish> truexfan81: sudo apt-get upgrade is showing Need to get 416 MB of archives. unable to provide such data :(
<oaulakh> anyone know what problem is with pulse audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/13368405/
<syntroPi> inthl, indeed weird behaviour. maybe a thorough investigation of the output of dmesg could hint where the problem is?
<truexfan81> nitish: ok try sudo apt-get install vlc, see what it says
<iceroot> inthl: sounds like you have a laptop which is not connected to the power line, then the cpu is putting on the energy safe mode
<chinesesausage> ok. Will that remove all of the software TDE added? i.e. Kaffeine, LibreOffice, etc. ?
<nitish> truexfan81: sudo apt-get install vlc is asking for 10 mb. Will it be update after it.
<inthl> it is connected by wire. but dmesg states: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled
<inthl> I wonder how overheating could occur at 122mhz.
<truexfan81> nitish: it should yeah
<syntroPi> inthl, try cleaning it carefully with a vacuum cleaner to suck out any dust of it
<nitish> ok.
<inthl> and yes, the CPU appears to be hot, the fan is working
<HackerII> use a can of air, not a vacuum, el oh el
<BluesKaj> I use both
<nitish> can anyone tell me that how can I configure cyberoam in ubuntu?
<inthl> this is way too weird. a how cpu, at 122mhz, a working fan, still remains hot, still at 122mhz
<HackerII> inthl,  check htop to see whats eating it up
<inthl> nothing?
<HackerII> graphics are ok ?
<inthl> top itself consumes 40% of cpu, since obviously the frequency is just 122mhz
<inthl> yes, everything else is completely fine
<oaulakh> i duno why my ubuntu settings not showing somehow :(
<HackerII> huh, maybe at 122mhz the fan isnt running at high speed
<chinesesausage> ok wmorri, I did a "sudo apt-get kubuntu-default-settings-trinity* kubuntu-desktop-trinity*" and it will remove those two apps. For the rest apparently a "sudo apt-get autoremove" will do
<syntroPi> inthl, you could watch cpu temp with lm-sensors http://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature
<cgs_bob> hello all.  I'm trying to upgrade to 15.04, but the "Distribution Upgrade" program is no longer responding.  What can I do now?
<inthl> well, whatever. I have an unusable machine here, and atm it is the live system, the installation takes 1 hour here just to break at the end because of http://askubuntu.com/questions/499845/ubiquity-appears-to-hang-installing-dual-boot-osx - a similar error, but it is about ms windows. there is as usual a software requirement which forces that guy to have windows installed.
<MonkeyDust> cgs_bob  what version are you in, now... cat /etc/issue
<syntroPi> inthl, even if the fan works if it wouldnt provide airflow it cant cool the cpu hence my suggestion to remove dust
<inthl> syntroPi, I'd have to install lm-sensors as well, no binary here. that could take a while again
<inthl> there is air flow, I can feel heat blowing out pretty much good
<wildc4rd> is there any reason my resolution might not work properly? running a 1920 x 1080 monitor, but if I change to that resolution in settings its 'off the edge of the screen', at 1680 x 1050 it seems to work OK
<wmorri> chinesesausage, okay
<oaulakh> i duno why my ubuntu settings not showing somehow :(
<cgs_bob> MonkeyDust: this is strange.  it says "Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l"
<wmorri> oaulakh, are you talking about your settings panel?
<oaulakh> yes
<nitish> I am using Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS. Is there any latest version than this of 14.04 lts?
<truexfan81> nitish: if you were to be able to do apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade after a reboot you would be running 14.04.3
<wmorri> oaulakh, are you using unity, gnome-shell, kde?
<zlude> Hello! I'm trying to use gsmsendsms over ubuntu 14.04, however I can't find which /dev/??? is mine usb smartphone running on. How can I figure out?
<MonkeyDust> cgs_bob  then do-release-upgrade should upgrade to 15.10... but it's very slow
<oaulakh> when i remove pulseaudio and alsa-base to get working my microphone after i dunno what happen it make uninstall many other packages too, so now i cant install pulseaudio and can't even open my ubuntu settings
<oaulakh> unity
<nitish> truexfan81: whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BottomNotch> I'm having an issue with the android SDK manager.  for some of the packages I'm getting an error.  Download interrupted: Unknown Host dl.google.com: Name or service not known
<truexfan81> nitish: apt-get dist-upgrade installs the newer linux kernels, and other packages that apt-get upgrade holds back
<L3ows> Hello Guys
<nitish> truefan81: what should be done first? upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<breadmonster> Hey. I've got a Lubuntu ISO. How do I burn it to a flash drive?
<MonkeyDust> breadmonster  use disk-creator or unetbootin
<breadmonster> I'm on Fedora 23, so the Universal USB installer won't work.
<cgs_bob> MonkeyDust: so should I kill the "Distribution Upgrade" program and try your method?  like I said this program seems to be hosed.  I just see a blank window
<truexfan81> nitish: i tend to do upgrade first then dist-upgrade
<darkhawk> Hey Guys, running 15.10-x64 on a lenovo thinkpad t450s with intel vga. 2 external monitors (Eizo 23" fullhd), conected by displayport and dvi, booting up the system and everything is fine...dual monitor is running.....after pressing the windowskey+L for locking screen (or clicking in the right corner on lock screen) both screens went black....after some time...a minute or 30 seconds i come back and log-in again only one external monitor is coming
<L3ows> apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nitish> truefan81: will there would be any bad effect to my currently instlled program?
<breadmonster> MonkeyDust: I'm on Fedora.
<MonkeyDust> breadmonster  then ask in the fedora channel
<truexfan81> nitish: they would just be updated to a newer version
<rickb> hello. I have an alienware laptop and since the latest batch up kernel updates it kernel panics on boot, even when I attempt a complete reinstall, the damn thing kernel panics before a full loadup, I've formatted the usb drive, used dd, unetbootin and liveusb-creator... centos 7 is working for me for now but any ideas?
<breadmonster> MonkeyDust: Oh okay, cool, I thought Ubuntu had some binary.
 * darkhawk is running 4.2.0-19-generic
<k1l_> breadmonster: dd works
<MonkeyDust> breadmonster  that binary would be useless in fedora
<MonkeyDust> ah, dd, yes
<L3ows> Is possible run IE8 in ubuntu linux?
<nitish> truexfan81: I don't want to go to 15.04 or 15.10. will it changed to these?
<truexfan81> L3ows: possibly in wine, but why would you want to?
<truexfan81> nitish: no there is a seperate command to do release upgrades like that
<k1l_> breadmonster: dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX    where X is the usb, make sure not to use dev/sdx1 or dev/sdx2 or such
<L3ows> truexfan81, humm.... i look playonlinux by ubuntu
<L3ows> apt-get install playonlinux
<breadmonster> k1l_: Okay, fantastic.
<L3ows> it is framework from wine to install IE8
<truexfan81> L3ows: playonlinux is a gui for wine but yeah maybe you can install it that way, i've never tried
<chinesesausage> thank you wmorri
<wmorri> chinesesausage, your welcome :)
<L3ows> truexfan81, ok.. i going to testing.. it...
<nitish> few years back when I used 10.04 there was screen saver but unable to find it in 14.04. Is there any external application for screen saver?
<chinesesausage> thanks to people like you, Linux will remain the best
<chinesesausage> :)
<cgs_bob> MonkeyDust: so should I kill the "Distribution Upgrade" program and try your method?  like I said this program seems to be hosed.  I just see a blank window
<MonkeyDust> cgs_bob  you mean a graphical upgrade?
<kostkon> !screensaver
<kostkon> nope
<truexfan81> cgs_bob: at the time that it became "hosed" was it still downloading the upgrades or had it started installing?
<MonkeyDust> cgs_bob  i guess you better backup and fresh install
<zlude> Hello! I'm trying to use gsmsendsms over ubuntu 14.04, however I can't find which /dev/??? is mine usb smartphone running on. How can I figure out?
<L3ows> truexfan81, yea... i installed... IE8 by playonlinux is successfull running
<nitish> kostkon: I think there should be any application for that.
<L3ows> ;)
<cgs_bob> MonkeyDust: I did a graphical upgrade.  it downloaded all the packages.  it looked like it started to install.  then it stopped responding
<truexfan81> cgs_bob: yeah what MonkeyDust said start backing up your data
<BottomNotch> I'm having an issue with the android SDK manager.  for some of the packages I'm getting an error.  Download interrupted: Unknown Host dl.google.com: Name or service not known
<nitish> BottomNotch: Download latest android studio.
<cgs_bob> truexfan81: I was afraid of that.  will my computer come back up if I put it in suspend mode.  I need to get my computer to work
<truexfan81> cgs_bob: probably, just make sure it doesn't shut down
<BottomNotch> nitish: I thought that might help so I did that already and still have the same issue
<cgs_bob> truexfan81: I'll have to do that. *fingerscrossed*
<nitish> what is Lubuntu and Kubuntu?
<mbenson> if I have plenty of disk, CPU and RAM available, what might account for my Ubuntu system always being very unresponsive?
<Pici> !flavors | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<zlude> fuck you
<nitish> zlude: ask your question?
<truexfan81> wow language
<L3ows> Alguém do Brasil aqui?
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<agent_white> !ask | zlude
<ubottu> zlude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<agent_white> Ah. Oh well... nevermind.
<nitish> I had downloaded artha but unable to open it now. how to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> !find artha
<ubottu> Found: artha, libosgearthannotation3
<tricknology> hey all.  I have two raspberry pi’s both have the same binaries loaded.  The binary writes out to FD /dev/ttyACM0 then reads again.  On [A] it writes and reads back fine.  On [b] it writes fine but it does not read at all.  Permissions are the same.  Both are the same hardware and kernel.. I’m so confused.
<nitish> MonkeyDust !find artha return this: bash: !find: event not found
<BottomNotch> I'm having an issue with the android SDK manager.  for some of the packages I'm getting an error.  Download interrupted: Unknown Host dl.google.com: Name or service not known.  I have the latest version of android studio and tried opening the sdk mananger with sudo andI don't a have a firewall running.
<MonkeyDust> nitish  on the contrary, it returns  ubottu> Found: artha, libosgearthannotation3
<tricknology> Well, the site is up, BottomNotch
<tricknology> maybe you’re not resolving the host name
<L3ows> How to do upgrade from ubuntu version 14.04.3 LTS to version 15.10 ?
<tricknology> how to clear that up idk.. something something clearing DNS cache
<nitish> MonkeyDust: so what to do next to run artha?
<vinrock> trying to run tic and im getting a 'No such file or directory" error.  Is there something about Ubuntu im not aware of thats causing this?
<vinrock> $HOME/.terminfo exists
<vinrock> termcap is in $HOME
<L3ows> truexfan81, do you know?
<MonkeyDust> nitish  not sure, i was checking whether it was something in the repos... i had never heard of it
<BottomNotch> tricknology: what's weird is that it's only for some on the packages.
<OerHeks> "androidstudio with sudo" ... never knew sudo was needed
<truexfan81> L3ows: a ton of time and effort
<nitish> when I type artha and press enter then cursor goes to next line and nothing happen.
<truexfan81> L3ows: best bet is to grab the 15.10 iso and start fresh
<wmorri> L3ows, backup all your important data first.
<OerHeks> 14.04 > 14.10 (eol) > 15.04 > 15.10 ... save yourself time, install fresh
<L3ows> ok
<BottomNotch> some of the packages.
<BottomNotch> I stink at proofreedeng :/
<nitish> So finally my vlc has been upgraded to 2.2.1. thank you guys.
<tricknology> which packages, I can try to update on the mac and see if it’s system-wide at least.. I have eclipse though
<L3ows> is possible boot iso 15.10 on ubuntu 14.04 running?
<tricknology> should be same host though
<nitish> L3ows: yes you can.
<L3ows> truexfan81, humm... good...
<nitish> L3ows: with startup disk creator.
<L3ows> truexfan81, do you have any tutorial to it? or url ?
<MonkeyDust> nitish  if you don't know what it is or does, why are you using it?
<truexfan81> L3ows: sorry no
<L3ows> startup disk creator?
<nitish> MonkeyDust: what?
<OerHeks> L3ows, no, use dvd, usb, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<truexfan81> L3ows: i had started to do it myself on a vm but got tired of waiting for it lol
<BottomNotch> tricknology: if I'm not resolving the hostname how can I confirm that it's the issue and how can I fix it?
<L3ows> truexfan81, lol
<tricknology> can you ping it?
<tricknology> and im kinda rusty, i’m acutally here for help
<tricknology> but something about clearing dns cache
<tricknology> if you cant ping it then check this out BottomNotch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/558141/ubuntu-12-04-cant-resolve-hostname
<L3ows> truexfan81, what do you think about ubuntu 15.10 version ?
<L3ows> is better that ubuntu 14.04 ?
<pbx> L3ows, not if you want long term support
<L3ows> hmm
<BottomNotch> tricknology: if you answered my last question could you answer again?  I got dissconected.
<anarkhos> BottomNotch, <tricknology> can you ping it?
<anarkhos> BottomNotch, <tricknology> and im kinda rusty, i’m acutally here for help <tricknology> but something about clearing dns cache
<anarkhos> BottomNotch, <tricknology> if you cant ping it then check this out BottomNotch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/558141/ubuntu-12-04-cant-resolve-hostname
<Timvde> Hi. When running Qt applications, I get this error: "X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)". Using Ubuntu 14.04. What can I do about it? DuckDuckGo didn't really find anything.
<L3ows> tricknology, test your dns settings with command: nslookup www.google.com
<tricknology> hehe anarkhos you’re a hero
<L3ows> BottomNotch, oh sorry, verify your dns settings is correct in /etc/resolv.conf
<L3ows> BottomNotch, install the dnsmasq on apt-get install dnsmasq-base
<tricknology> his symptom is in Android SDK manager in AS I presume.. “Download interrupted: Unknown Host dl.google.com: Name or service not known."
<tricknology> L3ows: ^
<BottomNotch> anarkhos:  sorry for m newbiness, how do I do that?
<BottomNotch> nevermind, I figured it out :p
<BottomNotch> yes I can
<OerHeks> again: "androidstudio with sudo" ... never knew sudo was needed
<L3ows> 28 minutes to down my iso 15.10 ubuntu version
<MonkeyDust> L3ows  in which country are you
<BottomNotch> ugh, dissconnected AGAIN.
<L3ows> MonkeyDust, Brazil
<BottomNotch> anarkos: I can ping dl.google.com
<BottomNotch> anarkhos: I can ping dl.google.com
<breadmonster> Hey.
<breadmonster> So my friend's running Lubuntu 15.10 on a live CD.
<anarkhos> Ok.
<breadmonster> *wifi card
<breadmonster> Can someone help me figure out how?
<breadmonster> And it can't detect his wifi.
<L3ows> breadmonster, wifi on
<OneM_Industries> How do I find out what exactly was contained in today's updates? They appear to have broken one of my programs.
<L3ows> breadmonster, utilizy network manager
<L3ows> breadmonster, network-manager
<MonkeyDust> breadmonster  install first, then struggle with wifi... all struggle is for nothing, when you stop the live session
<OneM_Industries> It was working before the update, and after the update, it is unable to load.
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: see the log in /var/log/apt
<nicomachus> L3ows: it's nm-connection-editor, not network-manager
<breadmonster> L3ows: it's not instaled
<OneM_Industries> Dangit, video card updates.
<OneM_Industries> How do I undo all of this: http://pastebin.com/HbQQg7yr
<nicomachus> breadmonster: because he got the command wrong. it's nm-connection-editor
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: dont use the -updates package?
<tricknology> BottomNotch: try this, as OerHeks suggested
<wmorri> OneM_Industries, do you know which part of the update broke your program?
<tricknology> androidstudio with sudo
<juniorRubyist> how do i register for this?
<BottomNotch_> tricknology: sorry, my computer craped itself and I had to reboot
<k1l_> !register | juniorRubyist
<ubottu> juniorRubyist: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BottomNotch_> fill me in on what people have told me to do please
<BottomNotch_> and I've already tried opening the SDK manager with sudo
<le_pig> :|
<juniorRubyist> what is the MOTD?
<juniorRubyist> for today
<OneM_Industries> wmorri-sleep: No clue.
<OneM_Industries> All I know is that this program only works with 340.96, but I tried setting the drivers to that and it still didn't work.
<BottomNotch_> crap, I think I got dissconected again
<BottomNotch> has anyone given me advice since I got dissconected?
<rory> no
<BottomNotch> oh wait a sec, I opened android studio with sudo, and from there opened the SDK manager, and it seem to be working.  Weird that it didn't work to open the Sdk Managers directly with sudo
<rory> BottomNotch: http://i.imgur.com/nRUCE2B.png
<tester_> e ai
<tester_> como vai  pessoal
<tester_> heeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<le_pig> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<tester_> o que
<tester_> seja clara
<OerHeks> tester_, english only please
<tester_> ok
<tester_> Hi
<tester_> lol
<tester_> hello
<tester_> hello
<tester_> hello
<nicomachus> sto
<tester_> hello
<nicomachus> stop
<k1l_> tester_: enough now
<tester_> lol
<nicomachus> tester_: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<tester_> no
<tester_> how are you
<nicomachus> !ot | tester_
<ubottu> tester_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tester_> sorry
<tester_> cuties
<tester_> bye bye
<iarr> fucking nigger
<rahuldev> Hi!
<rahuldev> So silence!
<rahuldev> Keep calm!
<souliaq> Someone knows how to set Terminology as default Terminal?
<souliaq> Already tried everythin on "google"
<souliaq> update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator, doesn't list Terminology, but is installed and working
<EriC^^> souliaq: how'd you install it?
<souliaq> synaptic
<planet98> hello
<planet98> hello
<planet98> hello
<inteus> stop repeating yourself
<SlidingHorn> souliaq, you can try editing the alternative file itself (using sudo) - nano /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator  ------  From there, add two lines to the bottom:  '/usr/bin/[whateverit'scalledinthisdirectory]'  and '20' (or any number lower than what's listed so far in the file
<planet98> sorry
<souliaq> Thanks, I'll try it
<SlidingHorn> you'll likely need to restart your session for it to take effect
<souliaq> ok
<Tangurin> Hi! :)
<SlidingHorn> Completely off topic, but tesla I like the name....I name all my machines after famous/influential scientists...tesla is my tower :)
<EriC^^> hi
<Tangurin> This is not ubuntu question but I don't know where to ask! I skype with a lot of friends and play gta V with them. But there is one friend that I can't talk in skype with or play with, it is something with our connection, what may it be?
<Pici> Tangurin: As you said, thats not really a topic for this channel. Maybe ##windows can help with that.
<goddard> if nothing is running that should lock app installations from apt-get or ubuntu software center then how can you reset it so you are allowed to install things again?
<tesla> SlidingHorn, hahaha I only use it for usernames but it's a cool idea indeed!
<Tangurin> Thanks :)
<Pici> goddard: Are you getting some error?
<Tangurin> nothing but bad connection
<goddard> Pici: yeah it is locked
<Pici> !aptfix | goddard take a look
<ubottu> goddard take a look: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OerHeks> goddard, "from apt-get or ubuntu software center " both active?
<TheWarden> Hello, I recently installed Ubutntu 14.04. What is the default password for the user 'kiosk' ?
<daftykins> there isn't a user called that as default? did you install something to provide it?
<TheWarden> daynaskully: well there has to be because I downloaded ubuntu from the ubuntu.com and installed via usb. This is the user I got by default.
<TheWarden> it auto logins to the desktop
<TheWarden> mmm maybe my mind is going... maybe I was prompted to enter a username mmm but if it did it would have asked for the password as well. crap.
<akik> TheWarden: not sure what you've installed but you can change the password with "sudo passwd kiosk"
<akik> TheWarden: from your normal user account
<TheWarden> mmm sorry me being dumb... I got it working. unreal. so stupid of me.
<tesla>  
<boxmein> hey guise
<boxmein> how do i make dual graphicsing work
<boxmein> because it used to be alright but suddenly disappeared
<boxmein> yet nouveau inits fine
<OneM_Industries> Anyone know how I would set my graphics card drivers to version 346.96 instead of 352.63? 352.63 appears to have overwritten 346.96 entirely, breaking my setup.
<OneM_Industries> Anyone? Please?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: why did you install two? that was highly unwise
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: sudo apt-get purge nvidia* && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install nvidia-346
<herrkin> hi people. guys how do I set up ssh so that if I want to push a git repository to a production server I dont have to type the key everytime?
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info nvidia-346
<ubottu> nvidia-346 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-352): Transitional package for nvidia-346. In component restricted, is optional. Version 352.63-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 18 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<herrkin> I know how to configure the key in github or bitbucket but I dont know how to do it in a production server
<genii> !info nvidia-340-uvm
<ubottu> nvidia-340-uvm (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): Transitional package for nvidia-340. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.96-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 18 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<herrkin> so that if I push changes it won't ask me for the key
<genii> OneM_Industries: Which package gave you the 346.96 version?
<marcanuy> Hi, after upgrading to 15.10 I have the following package dependencies problem (apt-get -f install): http://paste.ubuntu.com/13372447/
<marcanuy> any help?
<daftykins> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<chr0ma> Why the minimal installation of Ubuntu 15.* sucks bad?
<genii> marcanuy: apt-get install --reinstall libssl1.0.0:amd64
<daftykins> marcanuy: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" i think it is
<chr0ma> I can't even install grub
<daftykins> chr0ma: mini.iso ? nothing wrong with them.
<chr0ma> Nothing wrong?
<SlidingHorn> marcanuy, have you seen this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924941
<daftykins> chr0ma: are you trying to use it more as a live session to solve problems with, rather than just perform an installation from?
<marcanuy> genii: apt-get install --reinstall libssl1.0.0:amd64   output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13372502/
<bhagath> when i want to connect usb drive i faced this problemNot authorized to perform operation
<chr0ma> I'm using it for a minimal installation, and after it, install openbox and other stuff
<marcanuy> daftykins: it doesn't recongnizes the -a option
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: THANK YOU!
<genii> !info libssl1.0.0
<ubottu> libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.2d-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 894 kB, installed size 3077 kB
<SlidingHorn> chr0ma, I actually just did a setup like this today - I had problems with the server version, and the minimal isn't compatible with UEFI (i guess?), so what I ended up doing was installing xubuntu, ripping out any trace of xfce/xfwm, etc, and then installed xdm & openbox
<daftykins> marcanuy: bit weird you have 32-bit libs on there at all really.
<genii> marcanuy: It looks like you have mixed repositories
<marcanuy> sudo dpkg --configure -a    output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13372547/ (too many errors)
<chr0ma> I resolved the problem installing grub to /dev/sd*
<SlidingHorn> I actually have a paste of all that I had to take out.  I *CANNOT* recommend this, as I was flying off the seat of my pants doing this, but I have a working system - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13370792/
<genii> Because libcurl3 and some others there want libssl versions which are later than what's in the official repositories
<chr0ma> But the grub at the start of the system don't show up so i have to open a tty session
<chr0ma> (Sorry for my english)
<marcanuy> daftykins: for example?
<daftykins> marcanuy: it's pretty obvious, in your pastes they're the packages with :i386 after
<marcanuy> daftykins: I have installed many things over the years..
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: It just set it back to 352.63.
<daftykins> marcanuy: yep, probably why your upgrade is getting awkward now. see what genii said
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: the exact opposite of what you asked, ok
<SlidingHorn> chr0ma, it sounds like you're getting beyond GRUB if you're able to get into a tty (at least, that's how I understand it - someone else can feel free to correct me)
<marcanuy> daftykins, genii : yes, I am trying to remove them but I can't execute "sudo apt-get purge <package>" now, it fails because of the previous errors
<chr0ma> Okay
<daftykins> marcanuy: sudo dpkg -r <package>:arch
<marcanuy> daftykins: "dependency problems - not removing"
<parapan> Hi folks; is there any way to  X11 apps via ssh without an X server installed in Windows ?
<EriC^^> !xforwarding
<daftykins> marcanuy: experiment with the order of package you chose to remove
<daftykins> parapan: nope pretty sure you need xmingw or some similar component
<parapan> daftykins: I thinked so ...ok, then any light server (not xming or cygwin ) that will not require full install in windows ?
<daftykins> no idea, never done it - i think you're out of luck
<parapan> daftykins: something you can fire from an USB stick like ?
<parapan> daftykins: then we must write one :D
<daftykins> parapan: if you were doing that, i'd sooner be booting an ubuntu live session from said drive...
<daftykins> err no, you're on your own there
<parapan> daftykins: cannot boot; forbidden by stupid company rules . .
<ioria> parapan, maybe give a look http://www.scrc.umanitoba.ca/doc/tutorial/T19_3a_xmingputty.htm
<parapan> ioria: 10x brother/sister :D
<parapan> ioria: I will give-it a try . . .
<ioria> parapan, ok
<petra> #bi
<genii> parapan: For this one it doesn't use any Cygwin parts like Xming does : http://sourceforge.net/projects/vcxsrv/
<genii> parapan: Thats about the most minimal X server for Windows you're going to find
<Yaiyan> On the ubuntu gnome installer, when I choose to install Ubuntu gnome alongside other distros
<Yaiyan> It only shows sdd
<Yaiyan> I wanted to install it on sdc
<Yaiyan> How do I choose a different disk?
<daftykins> parapan: then bear in mind that you installing or running something to connect home potentially, would likely be more of a violation than that even. Check with your employer as to what you're allowed to do, just because you can does not mean you should
<Yaiyan> Meh, I just did the advanced installer instead :/
<Yaiyan> This is my first time using GNOME since GNOME 2 :D
<Yaiyan> Let's see if 3's better than I thought :)
<daftykins> Yaiyan: support here, chat -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<parapan> daftykins: gee man. you're a corporate IT manager ?
<Yaiyan> daftykins, I had been asking for support :-)
<daftykins> parapan: no, i'm someone looking out for someone not getting their ass fired for doing something silly :)
<parapan> daftykins: from work all ports are blocked; so I can only use the X11 forwarding when connecting with corporate laptop to public wifi or similar . .
<parapan> daftykins: Ok, got your point, thanks for concern bro; you are correct of course but I'll tell them this was not explicitly forbidden . .
<daftykins> alrighty, but i wouldn't even stray that far :)
<noelia> Hello everyone
<noelia> My wi-fi internet connection is too slow with Ubuntu 14.04, I've got 30MB/s. F.O. Why is this?
<noelia> In other computer speed is fine
<stupid_admin> hi
<noelia> Other computer connected with a cable
<daftykins> thirty megabytes per second doesn't sound like the unit you're meaning to convey?
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have a bit of time now at lunch if you are around
<Yaiyan> daftykins, I presume he meant megabits per second
<stupid_admin> I did rm -rf /etc/davfs2 by mistake; now when I do `sudo apt-get remove davfs2 && sudo apt-get install davfs2` I don't see the configuration file. How do I get back configuration files for davfs2?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Nevermind, i have to go
<daftykins> Yaiyan: let me get the truth direct :) no assumptions necessary
<stupid_admin> anyone?
<noelia> Any ideas?
<daftykins> noelia: can you confirm your metric before we go any further?
<Yaiyan> daftykins, I think it's obvious what he meant, no need to be pedantic
<daftykins> noelia: what was this speed and what was it you were doing... a file copy over LAN, or internet based activity?
<noelia> daftykins I was trying to download a 1MB file
<daftykins> Yaiyan: this is called diagnosing a problem, we're communicating and checking what each other mean before we get stuck down a rabbit hole. Please don't make it any harder than it needs to be.
 * Yaiyan shrugs
<Yaiyan> #ubuntu-offtopic would be ideal for arguing about whether to call it MB/s or Mb/s though
<noelia> daftykins And it takes a lot to load a web page
<jamesstanley> Hello. I'm trying to watch 4od on Ubuntu 14.04 or 15.04. I've installed hal and it's worked fine in the past, on both machines, but recently it has stopped working. Looking in the browser console I see it is trying to download some mp4 but receiving a 404 response. Does anyone know what to do to fix it?
<stupid_admin> is there an #ubuntu-help to recover from stupid mistakes like `rm -rf /etc/davfs2` ?
<daftykins> Yaiyan: you've got the total wrong end of the stick there, please stop making a mountain out of a molehill.
<stupid_admin> Yaiyan: ^?
<daftykins> noelia: what's the wireless adapter in use here?
<noelia> daftykins How can I find out about that?
<daftykins> noelia: if it's a PCI card, "lspci" in the terminal will give you a listing which you can spot the device in
<ioria> stupid_admin, have you tried with purge ?
<OerHeks> noelia, 30MB/s x 8 = 240 mbit .. sounds pretty oke for a 300 mbit wifi adapter
<daftykins> noelia: otherwise, "lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999" would be good
<stupid_admin> ioria: nope, I just tried `sudo apt-get remove davfs2 && sudo apt-get install davfs2`; how do I `purge`?
<noelia> daftykins It's a laptop
<ioria> stupid_admin, replace remove with purge
<daftykins> noelia: yes, devices are still connected via PCI, no matter the shape of the system (or sometimes USB for wifi, but rarely)
<noelia> daftykins Use netcat.
<noelia> daftykins That's the output.
<daftykins> noelia: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<noelia> daftykins Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> noelia: strange, sounds like your release is out of date - do you get anything to install from "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade" ?
<noelia> daftykins My wi-fi card isn't compatible with Ubuntu 14.04 perhaps?
<daftykins> noelia: 14.04.3 is the current version; so your output above suggests your installation is not up to date; so it'd be handy if you'd run the above commands :)
<OerHeks> noelia, it works fine, 30MB/s x 8 = 240 mbit .. sounds pretty oke for a 300 mbit wifi adapter
<daftykins> OerHeks: i think the unit was a mistake
<daftykins> but i am yet to get a clear answer on that
<stupid_admin> ioria: Thanks! It worked. May I ask you another issue with davfs2? I did `sudo dpkg-reconfigure davfs2` to enable user mounts; I also did `sudo usermod -a -G davfs2 stupid_admin`; but when I try `mount ~/BoxSync` it says `user stupid_admin must be member of group davfs2`
<stupid_admin> ioria: I can `sudo !!` and mount ~/BoxSync
<nicomachus> is there a default timeout time on an ssh session?
<ioria> stupid_admin, what's the output of groups ?
<genii> nicomachus: Nope.
<nicomachus> genii: hmm... I walked away from 2 hours, came back and my remote host had closed the connection.
<nicomachus> because of idle time
<noelia> daftykins I did what you told me and "sudo apt update" is taking too long.
<daftykins> noelia: ok, in the meantime you can run "lspci" and manually copy the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com to share here
<noelia> daftykins Thank you :)
<OerHeks> nicomachus, take a look at ClientAliveInterval TCPKeepAlive and ClientAliveCountMax in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<genii> nicomachus: There's no default timeout, but server can be set with ClientAliveInterval to disconnect
<daftykins> noelia: "lshw -C network" would also be great
<nicomachus> thanks OerHeks, there now.
<stupid_admin> ioria: strange; groups returns `groups #users sudo afspag-1106262091`
<nicomachus> OerHeks: ClientAliveInterval and ClientAliveCountMax aren't in the file. TCPKeepAlive is set to "yes"
<stupid_admin> ioria: shouldn't `sudo usermod -a -G davfs2 stupid_admin` add me to davfs2; what am I missing?
<noelia> daftykins http://pastebin.com/f0q4CJM9
<ioria> stupid_admin, your user  should shows up in the output if you added to it
<daftykins> noelia: ok so Realtek RTL8188EE - that's a known bad one. can you also do "uname -r" ? that's a single liner so it can be pasted here direct
<ioria> stupid_admin, did you login/logout ?
<stupid_admin> ioria: logout/login? seriously?
<noelia> daftykins 3.13.0-24-generic
<ioria> stupid_admin, it's important when you add user to new group
<ioria> *s
<daftykins> noelia: did you install recently? it's HUGELY out of date
<stupid_admin> ioria: OMG, you're so correct. This is "one weird trick"; I did an "Ctrl+Alt+F1" and logged into a real tty; groups shows I am added to davfs2
<noelia> daftykins I actually installed Ubuntu 14.04 yesterday
<ioria> stupid_admin, yeah....
<daftykins> noelia: ok so you need to update; if the wifi is this bad, can you connect to your home router with a cable - if your laptop has a wired connection, just to perform the update?
<noelia> daftykins You mean updating to Ubuntu 15.10?
<daftykins> noelia: no, updating to 14.04.3 with the latest kernel and software packages
<stupid_admin> ioria: okay, thanks - now I can do `mount ~/BoxSyc` on real tty; also this stack-exchange bug is weird. Apparently, the warning is benign
<spilt_milk> hey fellas
<ioria> stupid_admin, i see , not an expert of that, sorry
<spilt_milk> i'd like some sort of curses/terminal based connection to a hipchat xmpp server
<spilt_milk> i'm using weechat now but open to anything
<spilt_milk> any ideas?
<noelia> daftykins I must say, I skipped the installation of some updates during the installation of Ubuntu
<noelia> daftykins Because it took too long to download
<daftykins> noelia: yeah, there's no point trying to identify issues until you're fully up to date :) so use a wired connection to bypass any issues.
<bemagic> Need help
<daftykins> ask away, with detail, on one line please :)
<bemagic> how to change my boot screen picture on ubuntu mate
<OerHeks> I think mate-tweak can do that?
<OerHeks> !info mate-tweak
<ubottu> mate-tweak (source: mate-tweak): MATE desktop tweak tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2a-1 (wily), package size 64 kB, installed size 765 kB
<nicomachus> daftykins: is there a fix for that rtl8188 driver? I've got a dongle that uses it on another machine, but I got so fed up with it I just bought a new one.
<daftykins> nicomachus: not a clue, not really my area
<daftykins> realtek are best avoided
<nicomachus> ^ truth.
<nicomachus> lesson learned there.
<MonkeyDust> <3 realtek
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust: you dropped this: /s
<Guest12428> hi, I have a notebook with ubuntu 15.04 and a nvidia 940m. After installing nvidia-352 and nvidia-352-updates (and a restart) I just saw a black screen.
<daftykins> Guest12428: you can't have both together, are you typing from another system?
<Guest12428> I have removed the drivers but what driver do I need?
<MrCurious> is there a limit on the number of hard disk devices? i.e. is it possible to go past /dev/sdj?
<MrCurious> i seem to max out at 10
<daftykins> Guest12428: sounds like you have an nvidia optimus laptop, with intel + nvidia hybrid; can you confirm with "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" and sharing the link here?
<Guest12428> daftykins, mby I should not have installed nvidia-updates...
<daftykins> MrCurious: don't see why not, you got drives not showing up?
<Guest12428> daftykins, http://termbin.com/53m2
<MrCurious> good catch.. added a thumb drive and got sdk…
<root____2> list
<daftykins> Guest12428: is this a filly up to date installation? also "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999" please
<root____2> exit
<daftykins> ...
<daftykins> heh filly, i meant fully up to date
<Guest12428> daftykins, http://termbin.com/qccq
<vinny_> hello all
<daftykins> Guest12428: you've modified this with a mainline kernel... any particular reason?
<Guest12428> daftykins, not rly. I wanted to try something. is this kernel unstable?
<daftykins> Guest12428: it just causes hassle with things you're about to do - what make and model is this system?
<Guest12428> daftykins, "make and model"? what do u mean?
<daftykins> the company if it's a laptop
<Guest12428> daftykins, ah. lenovo t450s
<daftykins> Guest12428: are there any controls in the BIOS to pick the graphics hardware in use, or such? i'm seeing no evidence there of it trying to use the nvidia, but that could be the alternative kernel at fault
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: Sorry about the late reply.
<vinny_> Ubuntu 14.03lts no longer boots, showing grub rescue prompt
<OneM_Industries> I ran the command just as you typed it, and it is still set to 352.63.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: so do you still want to go back or...
<OneM_Industries> Yes, I do want it to go back.
<daftykins> vinny_: what changed? upgrade? also i assume that's 14.04.3
<Guest12428> daftykins, first I have chosen an nvidia "additional driver". because I wanted to use 'oclHashcat' some cuda stuff. I don't know much about it
<daftykins> Guest12428: right but you said you removed all that to boot back in, correct?
<Guest12428> y
<BottomNotch> My laptop will not boot to Ubuntu after installing xcfe4, it says running in low-grapics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will have to configure these yourself. Help please!
<vinny_> would not reboot after video card unplugged. most suggestions on forum tried already.
<daftykins> Guest12428: so just to double check, "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* "
<Guest12428> daftykins, at startup I see an error "Error parsing PCC subspaces from PCCT"
<daftykins> vinny_: so this system has no graphics card? or...?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: ok "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " then reboot
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<Guest12428> daftykins, sudo apt-get purge nvidia* removed nothing
<vinny_> plugged card back in, pulled out by accident
<OneM_Industries> OK, BRB.
<daftykins> Guest12428: good good. now undo that kernel you've added, because it'll likely be complicating matters
<daftykins> Guest12428: or just use the GRUB boot menu to pick one of the supported 3.19 versions installed
<daftykins> !info linux-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.33.32 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<daftykins> you should have 3.19.0-33 on 15.04 there
<genii> vinny_: This sounds more like a hardware issue
<BottomNotch> My laptop will not boot to Ubuntu after installing xcfe4, it says running in low-grapics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will have to configure these yourself. Help please!
<daftykins> BottomNotch: graphics card and driver?
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: intel graphics
<daftykins> BottomNotch: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? (don't need one really)
<BottomNotch> Have no idea
<OneM_Industries> I am back.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, what next daftykins?
<daftykins> BottomNotch: can you check...
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: have you installed any graphics driver PPAs, such as xorg edgers... etc
<vinny_> grub rescue prompt is a hardware issue? your thinking HD is bad
<BottomNotch> daftykins: how can I check without booting?
<daftykins> vinny_: no he's not, he's thinking you messing around with a graphics card has done damage of another kind :)
<OneM_Industries> No.
<OneM_Industries> I have not.
<daftykins> BottomNotch: you can boot to the low res X just fine, just switch to TTY1 with ctrl+alt+F1 then login there
<OneM_Industries> I am only using the ones from nvidia.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: ok; "apt-cache policy nvidia-346 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<daftykins> no, packages are not from nvidia :)
<daftykins> only the manual file installs are from nvidia
<OneM_Industries> http://termbin.com/6wc5
<OneM_Industries> Ah, ok.
<daftykins> well that's some funky result
<OneM_Industries> For some reason, whenever I enter nvidia-346, it wants to go to 352.
<daftykins> guess there's no more 346 for you
<Guest12428> daftykins, where can I change the kernel version of the default grub entry?
<OneM_Industries> Only problem is, 352 doesn't work for me.
<daftykins> Guest12428: don't do it permanently, just press escape / hold left shift before boot and pick it from the menu
<daftykins> !info nvidia-346 trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-346 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-352): Transitional package for nvidia-346. In component restricted, is optional. Version 352.63-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<daftykins> yip dead
<OneM_Industries> Doh.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: was this one of those hybrid laptops, or what? and what does 'not work' mean?
<OneM_Industries> I have a game that I play that apparently only works on 346.
<OneM_Industries> And no, this is my desktop.
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: no, but I do have xorg.conf.failsafe
<Guest12428> one more with nvidia diver problems? ^^
<daftykins> totally unrelated; yours isn't a driver problem either i don't think
<OneM_Industries> If I try to run it on anything else, it crashes trying to load a map due to all the standard shader passes becoming unsupported.
<Guest12428> rebooting...
<daftykins> BottomNotch: ok that's fine, are you using wifi on that system or wired LAN?
<BottomNotch> WiFi, I can go on wired LAN if I need to though.
<vinny_> bye
<daftykins> BottomNotch: nah that's alright, was just to find out whether it's online right now
<daftykins> my guess is it won't be
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: what game?
<OneM_Industries> Unturned.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: by the way, i get the feeling that you've been in here breaking your setup quite often then needing a few patches applied... what gives? :)
<parapan> daftykins: http://www.scrc.umanitoba.ca/doc/tutorial/T19_3a_xmingputty.htm - this is working like hell man ...
<daftykins> define "like hell"
<serses> where do i find winusb?
<parapan> daftykins: just wanted to let you know if others are asking ...
<OneM_Industries> At least with this one, it was not me goofing up. ;)
<Guest11330> daftykins, ok I have restarted my system with kernel 3.19.0-33-generic
<daftykins> parapan: i don't know if you're saying good or bad
<MonkeyDust> serses  wrong channel, this is for ubuntu support
<parapan> daftykins: I mean is working out of the box; it doesn't require install, is working from USB or from local HDD with no admin rights ...
<serses> my wireless driver isn't working
<daftykins> parapan: ah ok.
<SlidingHorn> !wifi | serses
<ubottu> serses: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<serses> i've tried that already
<serses> no results
<parapan> daftykins: so it's a good solution; maybe you can give it a try some time to check it on yourself ...
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: And with the other issues, usually it is me trying to be tech support for others and discovering the limits of my knowledge.
<SlidingHorn> none?  no errors, terminal output, etc? odd..............
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: can you go any older than 346?
<parapan> ioria is not here anymore ...but I already said thanks to him/her . ..
<OneM_Industries> No, I tried those. Same issue.
<serses> i've tried dmesg | grep Network but i get no error
<daftykins> parapan: no, because i do not need that functionality and would not use a system remotely graphically :) SSH is the answer.
<noelia> Hello again
<zidsal> would anyone mind giving me a hand? I'm trying to install ubuntu and when it comes to the choosing the partitions screen the installer just crashes. I've tried booting in via the try ubuntu and opening gparted however the only drive gparted can find is my usb. Does anyone have any ideas?
<BottomNotch> oops, I wasn't plugged in and my battery died. After I boot back up should I try to ping somthing, daftykins?
<Guest11330> daftykins, should I reinstall the driver with the different kernel?
<noelia> daftykins I tried with a wired connection and it just doesn't work :(
<daftykins> BottomNotch: sure; pretty sure wifi would only connect if the desktop comes up ok though
<daftykins> BottomNotch: although you can probably get it to; just at low res, eh?
<franco_gb> help, my ubuntu window bars disappeared and no keyboard shortcut works!
<daftykins> noelia: can you be a bit more descriptive than "doesn't work" ?
<frite> i want to search a directory for a file name
<frite> how?
<frite> the filename contains haar
<noelia> daftykins It doesn't get connected to the home network nor to the internet, the ethernet adapter doesn't work
<OneM_Industries> Ooh! Now it works!
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: what's that?
<franco_gb> i usually kill the power to my machine and reboot. But is there another way?
<OneM_Industries> Really, really slowly, and really dark, but it kinda works.
<daftykins> frite: "find /path/to/look/in -name "*haar*"
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: At the dialog I mentioned when I first asked for help I could press ok and I had some options one of which was to boot with low graphics, I tried that and it just hung at the boot animation
<MonkeyDust> frite  try   find . -name 'haar*' -exec ls -l {} \;
<daftykins> franco_gb: you can log in at ctrl+alt+F1
<OneM_Industries> Odd.
<OneM_Industries> So, now at least it runs.
<noelia> daftykins I downgraded from 15.04 to 14.04 because certain games asked for too high hardware requirements
<parapan> daftykins: ok, I love ssh also, this tool uses the same ...X11 over ssh ...only that some time it is too complicated ...
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: you mean you ran it since purging all nvidia* ? that'd just be using the open source driver then
<daftykins> parapan: yes i know how it works - believe me; i just don't personally believe in doing so :)
<OneM_Industries> But the gamma is all the way up, and I have gone from a stable 60FPS to 15 at the max.
<parapan> daftykins: do you know by the way what components needs to be started for the complete desktop to be shown ?
<noelia> daftykins But internet speed used to be high with Ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> noelia: i think what you should do, is use another computer to download a 14.04.3 ISO and reinstall.
<daftykins> noelia: one way or another, you need to get up to date.
<daftykins> noelia: running an older ubuntu is not going to make your computer any faster in games though
<noelia> daftykins If not 14.04.3... which Ubuntu version do I have installed in my computer?
<nicomachus> daftykins: that actually depends on the game... if it's in Wine, sometimes 14.04 is going to be better than 15.10
<daftykins> 14.04.0
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: At the dialog I mentioned when I first asked for help I could press ok and I had some options one of which was to boot with low graphics, I tried that and it just hung at the boot animation
<daftykins> nicomachus: right but we'd be taking a leap to say we're talking about wine;
<Decco848> Frite, its common in a the most recent update of mate to find the search option IN Just off the panel Within the Places drop down list. Additional search methods would be someone Else's knowledge as i have not used the command line syntax
<daftykins> BottomNotch: yes; mmm it's very odd to see things fail so, what other options does it present?
<noelia> daftykins How do you know that? Just asking, I would like to be able to know which version I've got
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: I already pressed ctrl alt f1, what's the console command to reboot?
<daftykins> noelia: because your kernel is out of date and when i asked you to run "cat /etc/issue" you came up with 14.04 but not 14.04.1, or 14.04.2, or 14.04.3
<daftykins> noelia: so download and install 14.04.3 :) it's the best plan
<daftykins> BottomNotch: no need to, ctrl+alt+F7 gets you back
<noelia> daftykins Thank you very much indeed
<noelia> :)
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> my pleasure
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: it seems to be hanging at the boot animation again, or it's just taking a long time.
<zidsal> does anyone have any ideas on why ubuntu can't find my hard drive when I'm trying to install it via my usb? the only thing that seems to be mounted is the usb
<daftykins> BottomNotch: at the first TTY, (F1) does "dmesg | tail" give you anything that looks like repeating errors?
<noelia> By the way... Does MAC filtering affect wired connections?
<serses> does ubuntu 14.04 support more drivers?
<daftykins> noelia: no;
<daftykins> serses: than 12.04? sure.
<serses> than 15
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: no, just some stuff having to do with wlan.
<daftykins> serses: no, it's older... however 14.04 can get the kernels from newer releases
<ich_> daftykins, as u said I switched to kernel version 3.19. what nvidia driver should I install?
<noelia> Then I don't understand why I can't connect to the internet with a wire. I mean, whenever I connect a wire and ping www.google.com, the output is "Network unreachable".
<daftykins> ich_: oh you're the guest from before; "sudo apt-get clean" first off then try "sudo apt install nvidia-352 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings"
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: I can take a picture of what I got if you want to
<daftykins> ich_: watch very carefully to make sure it creates a module for your 3.19 kernel
<BottomNotch> I'm on my phone anyways
<daftykins> BottomNotch: sure; imgur.com is good
<daftykins> noelia: can you ping your router's IP address?
<noelia> daftykins No, I can't either. "Network unreachable".
<daftykins> noelia: sounds like your wired interface doesn't even have an IP
<noelia> daftykins That's right, it doesn't even get an IP via DHCP
<daftykins> noelia: do you have access to another computer? it'd make life a lot easier to just download 14.04.3 and get it installed on there
<jack_> logout
<ich_> daftykins, yes. I don't know why I am not a guest any more :) is it ok if it prints something like "building for 3.19 and 4.3... building init module for 3.19" ?
<noelia> daftykins Is it possible to download 14.04.3?
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: http://imgur.com/guHws5O
<noelia> daftykins I thought you could only download 14.04
<daftykins> noelia: no it's the image available on the main page; http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<daftykins> 14.04.3 desktop amd64 = 64-bit
<nicomachus> noelia: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<ich_> daftykins, installation is complete. I will restart now
<niekas> "More Ubuntu phones coming soon…" < When could be this "soon"?
<daftykins> niekas: #ubuntu-touch
<niekas> daftykins: thanks
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: http://imgur.com/guHws5O
<daftykins> BottomNotch: yep, nothing of importance there really. so was it just the package "xfce4" you ran?
<daftykins> ran the install of, that is
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: I did sudo apt-get install xcfe4 but it said there was something wrong and to run it with --fixmissing or apt-get update. I ran sudo apt-get update tried again same thing then I tried with --fixmissing and it install, and worked unroll I rebooted.
<ich_> daftykins, I have installed "nvidia-352 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings" after a restart I again got a black screen so I have purged everything
<Li> how to change between disk "not partitions" using cfdisk?
<daftykins> ich_: alright, what did we say about graphics options in your BIOS? were there any?
<daftykins> BottomNotch: mmm so it could be some nasty stuck in a middle state sort of thing; do you still have a flash drive or DVD around that you installed from?
<ich_> daftykins, oh. forgot that. what exactly should I check?
<daftykins> ich_: look for any settings to pick between adapters
<bprompt> Li:     check the man pages :/  ->  cfdisk /dev/hdc   <--- to change to /dev/hdc device
 * Decco848 falling back
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: I think so but I have no idea where and I forgot to label it. Also, I used a dvd and I don't have access to a dvd reader right now.
<daftykins> borrowed an external optical drive the last time, or something?
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: no, my laptop's docking station has one and I leave it in my robotics room at another building
<daftykins> brodul: bit old school using 'hdc' today, no? :)
<ich_> daftykins, in the bios settings I can just adjust the intel graphics memory
<marcanuy> How can I solve this dependency problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13375530/ I can't configure libssl and it breaks all my other packages dependencies
<daftykins> ich_: alright, often the Lenovos are pretty bad at working with the hybrid graphics options - if you boot with the 3.19 kernel again, can you share an X log from that?
<daftykins> BottomNotch: ah ok. hmm, at TTY1 can you run "sudo apt-get -f install" and report whether it does anything?
<ille> marcanuy: if u do sudo apt-get install libssl do u got anything?
<marcanuy> ille: "E: Unable to locate package libssl" (ubuntu 15.10)
<ille> marcanuy: if u run udo apt-get install openssl
<ille> sudo apt-get install openssl *
<ille> openssl should include libssl
<ich_> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/vjtjk0tm
<marcanuy> ille: tries to install it and then "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: a lot of stuff came up but it looks like there are no issues, at the end it said 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 75 not upgraded.
<daftykins> ich_: is it possible you at any point blacklisted nouveau or similar?
<daftykins> BottomNotch: ah, not upgraded isn't ideal though. hmm hang on
<ille> marcanuy: did u google? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924941
<ich_> daftykins, "blacklist uas". I removed this line
<ich_> daftykins, this was because I had (or have) a problem with an usb flash drive
<daftykins> ich_: ah i see you found two logs this time; can you check the date and time on both of those with "ls -al /var/log" and tell me if they were definitely your most recent boot or not?
<BottomNotch> Lol, your like Superman daftykins, helping everyone at once
<marcanuy> ille: yes, I've been there, I've spent the last 4 hours with this issue :,(
<daftykins> it wasn't very wise XD it's quite confusing this :D
<ich_> daftykins, this time? I can see my actual date and time
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: well I appreciate it.
<daftykins> ich_: would it be accurate to say that you've tried a lot of modifications with drivers already to try and resolve this one?
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: I'm getting kinda tired of this, maybe I should just restore a backup and try to install lxde.
<Guy1524> hey guys, so I am having a really big problem I tried installing bumblebee today but it didn't work, so I tried uninstalling it and now I can't use my nvidia 960m, every time I reboot the option in the x server settings gets switched to the intel card and when I just relog, the screen goes black for a few seconds then goes back to the login screen
<timg___> hi, i am looking for a printer with scanner with great ubuntu support. any idea?
<daftykins> BottomNotch: i'm a fan of xfce, installing from xubuntu media is the best way - modifying a unity install goes pear shaped easily :)
<daftykins> timg___: picking hardware might be better in ##linux really
<OerHeks> timg___, check the openprinting database
<timg___> thanks, i am going to take a look
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: yeah, I can see that. I wonder if I would have these issues if I hadn't purged unity after installing xfce
<ich_> daftykins, mby. I installed the 4.3 kernel. inside the "additional dirvers" window I selected the nvidia (proprietary, tested) driver. after a restart and a black screen I purged nvidia*. after that I tried nvidia-352... purged it... so yes I think so
<OerHeks> ..good to tell that afterwards.. removing unity
<daftykins> BottomNotch: ah. didn't know that part :D
<daftykins> OerHeks: +1
<daftykins> ich_: oh and that's it? odd. i don't think the Lenovos tend to play ball with hybrid graphics so much. can you share a "dmesg" ?
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: yeah it just now occured to me to mention that
<Bashing-om> BottomNotch: "purged unity after installing xfce" can rip out a lot of things in the system . Might be as you guess better served now to do a clean fresh install of the desired DE .
<ich_> http://termbin.com/o1s5
<ich_> daftykins, http://termbin.com/o1s5
<daftykins> BottomNotch: +1 to Bashing-om 's suggestion, i'd focus on making some live media if you can
<daftykins> ich_: just going to look up the downloads for this system, T450s you said... may i ask what country you're in for which Lenovo site to browse?
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: what live media should I make?
<serses> can i update the linux kernel if i downloaded the latest kernerl?
<daftykins> BottomNotch: if you want to try out Xfce, xubuntu 14.04.3 for an LTS release would be great
<OerHeks> serses, sure, by hand
<serses> how?
<ich_> daftykins, austria. yes, T450s with a 940m
<daftykins> serses: if you're talking about from kernel.org then that's not supported
<serses> i install it as dpkg?
<serses> i have a .deb file
<OerHeks> serses, you really *need* a reason to do so, take the kernel from mainline
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: so your suggesting a fresh install?
<OerHeks> serses, make sure you use the open videodriver, else you might need to fix those
<daftykins> BottomNotch: yep
<daftykins> BottomNotch: or get yourself somewhere you can use a wired network connection perhaps
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: I've always been where I can get a wired connection, I'm only a few feet away from my router
<n0000b> hi I have a Killer 1535 wifi card in  my laptop and I cannot get it to work with ubuntu
<n0000b> I followed the instructions on the killer website
<n0000b> but one of the commands is generating an error
<n0000b> I would really appreciate it if someone could please help me out
<daftykins> BottomNotch: ah ok, hop on it and try "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade" then after that, "sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop"
<OerHeks> n0000b, what does lspci or lsusb say about that device?
<OerHeks> the 8 digit hex number gives a clue about chipset
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: ok, I tell you how it goes
<n0000b> 06:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 32)
<n0000b> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:e301 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<n0000b> Those are the outputs
<daftykins> ich_: ok so already the newest BIOS, mmm it's not really behaving anyway which i'd expect, did you do an EFI install?
<zidsal> has anyone managed to get ubuntu installed on the new dell xps13? when I try to install it from my usb it can't find my hard drive. Any help would be amazing
<ich_> daftykins, how can I check this? xD
<daftykins> ich_: ah it doesn't matter. do you have your 15.04 boot USB or DVD to hand still?
<ich_> daftykins, no
<daftykins> ich_: can you make one?
<ich_> daftykins, yes. but what for if I may ask?
<hubbunny> hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu as a dual boot with windows 7. My disk has 4 current partitions. If I want to install ubuntu alongside windows 7 I understand I have to remove a partition or change from primary to logical. Can anyone advise the best option?
<daftykins> ich_: i'd like to see a 'dmesg' of a live session booting
<daftykins> hubbunny: what are you typing from now?
<Bashing-om> zidsal: Residual meta data on the drives ? what returns ' sudo wipefs /dev/sda ' Note that you should not just trust me that that command is safe (even though it is), you should run "man wipefs" and confirm for yourself that the command will just list all visible filesystems (and in this case, RAID metadata) and their offsets.
<hubbunny> my 7 machine
<hubbunny> daftykins
<daftykins> hubbunny: run diskmgmt.msc and share a screenshot of the disk to imgur.com please
<hubbunny> daftykins grand gimme two secs
<zidsal> Bashing-om will try that in a second just noticed that raid enabled I will add that this is a brand enw laptop
<OerHeks> n0000b, some equal devices need the atheros 10k firmware, http://www.killernetworking.com/support/knowledge-base/17-linux/20-killer-wireless-ac-in-linux-ubuntu-debian
<OerHeks> and this > http://askubuntu.com/questions/607707/ath10k-installation/691563
<hubbunny> daftykins here you go https://imgur.com/WTzMqUS
<wilde> two partition haven't a file system
<Bashing-om> zidsal: A desktop install will not deal with raid .. that is the realm of a 'server' install .. else there are several hoops to jump through to utilize raid in a desk top situation .
<hubbunny> wilde one is for the ubuntu install
<serses> if download the latest ubuntu will it come with the newest kernel?
<wilde> ok.but fle system is needed.fat32 and 512mb of swap
<daftykins> hubbunny: if you run "msinfo32" also, do you see a "BIOS Mode" entry in the right portion?
<zidsal> Bashing-om turning off raid solved the issues
<zidsal> don't know why it was enabled by default on my laptop
<Bashing-om> zidsal: :) .
<hubbunny> daftykins 'BIOS Mode' being the name of the item? no I don't just 'BIOS Version' and 'SMBIOS'
<daftykins> hubbunny: alrighty, do you plan to use just that spare 20GB for Ubuntu or to give it some more?
<hubbunny> daftykins well for now it was just for Ubuntu. I would however like to have a fresh install with basic space set for win7 and Ubuntu and the rest of the drive set up as shared but that can wait.
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: dist-upgrade finsished, about to install xubuntu, cross your fingers!
<Bashing-om> BottomNotch: Has my attention .
<pilne> am... i missing something or is chrome not in the 15.10 repos? i can find chromium, but not chrome
<Seveas> pilne: you're not missing anything.
<OerHeks> pilne, correct.
<pilne> is it missing for a reason that i missed somewhere?
<OerHeks> You need the deb from the google site, it installs the downloadpackage & key
<waressearcher2> there is that tool "free" it shows RAM usage is there some tool that shows what memory kernel uses ? like that variable vm.min_free_kbytes it sents some amount for kernel to use, so how to find out how much kernel uses now of that limit ?
<OerHeks> waressearcher2, top
<OerHeks> or install htop, my favorite
<pilne> so.. blargh, i have to *manually* do updates for something?? not just apt-get update/upgrade? >.< lol
<daftykins> pilne: no Google's package installs a PPA, then it can get updated - don't blame Ubuntu for Google's actions :)
<OerHeks> pilne, no, that package provides the gpg key so it can update
<pilne> ahhhh, so it is just a silly ass way of google doing things >.<
<OerHeks> and ppa indeed
<Bashing-om> pilne: Depends on what that "something" is . If it is of our repo .. that is all that is required .
<user> ls
<OerHeks> they do not allow us to distribute chrome.
<daftykins> hubbunny: in my experience if you don't do it now, you never will :) i see some messy partitions on there indeed from a factory install, 7 typically only has 2 partitions when installed in BIOS legacy mode.
 * pilne makes a note that google can do some silly-ass shit too
<OerHeks> firefox btw is also just the metapackage.
<daftykins> hubbunny: anywho, i think 20GB will be quite tight depending on if you want to use sleep or hibernate at all
<pilne> fair enough, i wonder why google doesn't want the metapackage in the repos
<OerHeks> pilne, me too.
<daftykins> since it's closed source i guess it's not allowed in
<Bashing-om> pilne: As I understand it .. chromium is the test bed for google-chrome .
<pilne> yeah... i'm too old to be test-bedding shit i have no intention of contributing to at the moment :p
<hubbunny> daftykins haha thats a true point. I'm just hesitate as I've alot of software installed I need and it would be a pain to resinstall them all. Actually I want to use the ubuntu partition to install Snort IDS for a project. I can afford to allocatate more space to that partition.
<waressearcher2> OerHeks: top only shows what RAM system uses, I need those kernel's buffers
<daftykins> hubbunny: sounds like you'd be better off with a VM in virtualbox
<hubbunny> daftykins hmm well I have been planning to dual boot with Ubuntu for a while to have it as daily user.
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: xubuntu-desktop installed
<daftykins> boot13: and reboot!
<hubbunny> daftykins I'm just wondering whats the best plan of action for installing ubuntu now. As I understand it Ubuntu will not install alongside my Win7 if there are 4 primary partitions
<daftykins> hubbunny: have you prepared a flash drive with ubuntu yet?
<hubbunny> daftykins I have. but when I try to install the only option is to install inside not alongside
<daftykins> are you sure you're not just trying to run the wubi.exe that's on there? we don't support that
<daftykins> you definitely booted from it yeah?
<bprompt> hubbunny:     4primary is fine, ubuntu can use either of the 3 that aren't being used by windows
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: it was hanging at the boot animation, rebootng
<the_count> Bashing-om: Back and ready
<zidsal> I've got another quick question. I've installed ubuntu on my dell xps and there is a known issue where you cannot get internet on it until you install bcmwl-kernel-source. However when I try and install the .deb files I get errors. I was wodnering if anyone knew an alternative way I could quickly get internet e.g. via my phone? so I can install the file from apt-get
<hubbunny> daftykins perhaps thats the issue, I followed a guide using usbinstaller to set the usbdrive as bootable. should I do it a different way to avoid using the Wubi.exe?
<daftykins> bprompt: no it already has 4 is the point, already got this one in hand :)
<daftykins> hubbunny: well you need to restart out of Windows and then boot the PC from that flash drive - is that what you did, or?
<hubbunny> daftykins yes thats what I did
<Bashing-om> the_count: I jere too .. OK.. We clean up the /boot partition . We want to keep the kernel that the touchpad is compatible with . Do you know which it is ?
<daftykins> hubbunny: it'd be handy if you could come back on here to run a few commands from ubuntu - you can use webchat if you're not already to get on here
<the_count> Bashing-om: Is there any way we can get a list of installed kernels so I don't have to shut down and restart again?
<pilne> has anyone gotten steam to work without command line fuckery in 15.10 yet?
<micl_> hi
<hubbunny> daftykins, I'm using xchat so I can switch to web. So if I simply select try ubuntu vs install will that work?
<daftykins> hubbunny: yeah it'll start a live session to work from
<hubbunny> daftykins grand be back in a min so
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<bprompt> zidsal:    http://ftp.psu.ru/linux/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/   <---- you could try installing manually, the 6.30 would be the lastest one, use that and do a -> sudo dpkg -i YOURFILE.deb <- to install it
<the_count> Bashing-om: That's not going to work, I'll restart and get it from there... I'm not going to be able to narrow it down from the items on the list
<SupaYoshi> hi guys, im trying to setup a kvm-qemu virtualserver, however i am having an hard time doing it on ubuntu server.
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: it booted, I logged in and now I just have a blue background with a mouse and my cursor, no other UI elements
<SupaYoshi> Can anyone help me out? I had some tutorials, and they are talking about virt-manager, and this is where I get stuck.
<ModFather> Hi There, can i install Ubuntu MATE version to Raspberry Pi 1 ( 2011 model ) ?
<zidsal> bprompt I will try that bluetooth tethering from my phone isn't working
<daftykins> BottomNotch: ok, same trick to get to TTY1 then "sudo apt install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> ModFather: #ubuntu-arm might be of use
<cheetahw26> I'm upgrading some custom software from ubuntu 12 to 14, but it seems a lot of the packages we were using are not available... is there a way to add the old repository to install some of them?
<hubbunny> daftykins: Back in live session now
<daftykins> hubbunny: if you run the terminal program, "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" will produce a link to share here
<the_count> Bashing-om: The origional and working kernel is 3.16.0-30-generic and current is 3.19.0-33-generic
<hubbunny> daftykins: http://termbin.com/qtlz
<bprompt> cheetahw26:    I'd say nope, can you include the old repository? yes, will the package work with new libraries in 14? nope, the older apps may require specific versions of the library, and the 14 install may have a newer version, or may do without it since it's functionality may have been grouped onto another lib
<zidsal> sweet got it working via usb tethering
<daftykins> hubbunny: mmm so it is indeed as you feared, you'll either need to backup your data; try using a GUI partition tool on ubuntu there to delete partition 2 and then move the resulting ones back to the front of the drive so you only have 3, or just wipe the lot and start from scratch
<daftykins> hubbunny: you might have a factory recovery disc set to burn to DVD / create ISO files from on that Windows install from that current 21.5GB partition 2.
<daftykins> hubbunny: though personally i just clean install from official vanilla windows 7 media
<Bashing-om> the_count: K; so we need a list of what is installed . ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' and we then remove old kernels.
<hubbunny> daftykins: hmm ok thanks for looking. I presume I can just download a win7 iso and install fresh and ubuntu after
<the_count> Bashing-om: Mighty long list here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13377437/
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: sorry that took so long, I kept trying to do apt-get instead of apt-get install :p paste.ubuntu.com/13377403/
<Bashing-om> the_count: So i expected ..take me a bit to cradt the removal commands.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Have fun I guess is the least I can say...
<daftykins> hubbunny: yeah, i think there's still a legit MS page to grab one proper - not sure if this works https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7
<hubbunny> daftykins: thanks very much I'll do this in the morn.
<daftykins> hubbunny: np :)
<the_count> daftykins: I'm supprised that they still host a page wor W7 downloads
<daftykins> the_count: they did, they were all pulled due to newer versions being out
<daftykins> the_count: oh you mean that they do, i don't know if it works. US only site too.
<daftykins> anyway, off topic here
<daftykins> BottomNotch: hrmm can you double check "cat /etc/issue" ?
<the_count> daftykins: I try to keep those ISO's around, and yes, the second one, I hope hubbunny has a product key
<daftykins> the_count: same here, but still off topic
<the_count> daftykins: Right
<kauwa> what exactly is the channel topic?
<daftykins> type "/topic" and you'll see
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: it just shows Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> or read the top line in your client
<daftykins> kauwa: short version: support, support... and more support.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah .. been problems for a while ! .. let's take a gentle poke at it ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-41-generic ' See what the poke yields .
<kauwa> #ubuntu : you're not a channel operator. Thank God for that!
<daftykins> BottomNotch: "ls -al /home/username/ | pastebinit" ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Looks good to me... I think that was the kernel which we first installed long ago... There were no errors.
<BottomNotch> paste.ubuntu.com/13377678/
<kauwa> I'm having problems with wine running MetaTrader 5
<Bashing-om> the_count: 'sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-45-generic ' .
<bazhang> !appdb | kauwa
<ubottu> kauwa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<the_count> Bashing-om: Good
<bazhang>  /join #winehq for that kauwa
<kauwa> thanks Mr. ubottu
<Bashing-om> the_count: Next : ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic ' .
<mrrellik> join /#Hak5
<the_count> Bashing-om: Good, and do you know at the moment how to speed the pointer up, this is very handicapping.. It is at max in settings, although it may be a part of the xorg problems we were dealing with, I would suppect it is as with the origional kernel, the pointer is at normal speed
<Bashing-om> the_count: Ouch .. see this "rc  linux-image-extra-3.16.0-30-generic" the start of the problem . where 'rc' is removed - yeah thge kernel that works ! but config files remian . When we can we will RE-Install this one .
<the_count> Bashing-om: What does that mean/imply?
<Bashing-om> the_count: As to the pointer . must be in the settings for the touchpad, that at this time you can not access .. - my best guess - .
<Guy1524> hey guys, so I uninstalled bumblebee today and now I cant use my gtx 960m
<the_count> Bashing-om: That makes sense
<Bashing-om> the_count: The -30 kernel, can say no more about it . To our present work ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-41-generic ; .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I meant, what does the ' rc ' mean?
<the_count> Bashing-om: And this one removes succesfully, although it didn't give nearly as long of list as it was being removed
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: my orc client crashed, have you told me to do anything else?
<BottomNotch> My irc client, dang autocorrect
<Bashing-om> the_count: "rc" is (R)emoved, (C)onfig files remain . Next is ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-45-generic ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, I see, and removed succesfully
<AlexQ> Hi. After upgrading to Xubuntu 15.10, booting freezes after some time. However, I can successfully boot into Recovery mode, and from there boot even further to desktop, although with an enormous number of "System problem detected" windows on top of one another that are there from the very beginning.
<AlexQ> So, I guess a good starting point would be checking the boot log from the normal boot. How can I do that? When booting normally, the splash screen freezes and I can't switch to another vterm usint Ctrl+Alt+Fn
<Guy1524> hey guys, so I uninstalled bumblebee today and now I cant use my gtx 960m
<the_count> Bashing-om: And, there is another couple ' rc ' further down the list as well
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' sudo apt-get remove linux-{image,headers}-3.16.0-{46,48,50,51,52,53,}-generic '
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: my orc client crashed, have you told me to do anything else?
<daftykins> BottomNotch: sorry had to step away for a sec, is your username really 'username' or did you edit it? :D
<the_count> BAshing-om: Do I enter that command as is, or one at a time cycling through the options?
<daftykins> BottomNotch: anyway "sudo chown -R username: /home/username/" then reboot with "sudo shutdown -r 0"
<BottomNotch> My username really is username ☺
<Bashing-om> the_count: Ouch .. I got side tracked and missed those other 'rc' go ahead and take them out too at this time .// That command ^^ as is .. crafted for your use .
<daftykins> heh
<telldrak> Hello
<ichdasich> heho
<bprompt> allo
<micronottee> hi, does cat have any file size limit?
<AlexQ> For some reason, it seems that my Intel driver is still from oibaf ppa. git-99840eb 2015-11-20 vivid-oibaf-ppa
<ichdasich> is there a valid security contact process for canonical infrastructure?
<the_count> BAshing-om: Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13378229/ was the result of that command, and remove the other 'rc' as I did for the others?
<Guy1524> hey guys, so I uninstalled bumblebee today and now I cant use my gtx 960m
<telldrak> So, I'm relatively new to Ubuntu, but have managed to sort out a lot on my own. I've got to a point where I could use some assistance. I have a web-server running on Ubuntu 14.04 on Digital Ocean, and have Apache2/MySQL/PHP5 on it. I am trying to get sendmail set up for it. I have three domains running, and need to get mail going for two of them
<bprompt> AlexQ:    I'd think it'd be at /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log    which IIRC you can just get by using "dmesg"
<telldrak> I'd greatly appreciate some resources if you have some that you think would be helpful
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/13378229/ . yeah .. just substitute the correct version version number . should be clear at this point fot the 'rc' kernels .
<AlexQ> micronottee: I don't think so, it uses standard input/output mostly, so limited by the filesystem I guess
<bprompt> telldrak:     did you mean to post that at #ubuntu-server ?
<AlexQ> bprompt: Nothing there. I think Xorg logs are somewhere else. What is IIRC?
<telldrak> bprompt: Now that I'm aware of it, I'd imagine so. Thank you :)
<bprompt> AlexQ:     IIRC irc ling for If I Recall Correctly =)
<the_count> Bashing-om: Aparently none of those 'rc' are installed
<bprompt> s/ling/&o/
<the_count> Bashing-om: Onesec... that wasn't right
<AlexQ> bprompt: Thanks. dmesg is a general boot log, and X.org log is something else, but I guess X is also worth checking
<Bashing-om> the_count: Try again ' sudo apt-get remove linux-{image,headers}-3.16.0-{46,48,50,51,52,53}-generic ' silly little comma I had but in . removed now .. should run .
<BottomNotch> chown: missing operand after 'username:/home/username/'
<bprompt> AlexQ:    done an "fsck" yet while at the recovery mode?   from a root shell
<AlexQ> yeah, it was fine
<tron103> Is it possible to generate a d-i netboot initrd.gz+kernel from a working system?
<bprompt> AlexQ:     I assume " sudo apt-get check " turns up nothing..... wondering if some package isn't configured, couldn't hur to do a " sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<AlexQ> I did reconfigure as well
<bprompt> rats!....ok
<AlexQ> bprompt: I had problems with apt as well, but these seem to be resolved
<AlexQ> How do I remove a ppa?
<the_count> Bashing-om: This one will not remove, says it is not installed but is still in the list when I rerun it: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-25-generic '
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | AlexQ
<ubottu> AlexQ: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<AlexQ> I thought it's not there anymore, but it seems I have my graphics driver from a custom ppa with newer driver. Would like to purge that and try to install the official one
<bprompt> k
<the_count> Bashing-om: Wow, that's a whole 1.1gb to remove of kernel's...
<telldrak> heh. Crickets in #ubuntu-server
<the_count> Bashing-om: It's removing these files and giving warnings that kernel headers are missing, and installing these headers will fix the problem
<bprompt> telldrak:    well, crickets are better than cockroaches methings =)
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sorry, you have lost me .. no idea what linux-image-extra-3.16.0-25-generic relates to . It does not in fact exidr . Need hand holding ?
<bprompt> thinks rather, shoot, typo
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: That list of [OK] and [FAIL] while shutting down. Can I view it right now while the system is on?
<the_count> Bashing-om: It was one of the 'rc'. You should find it on that previous pastebin
<daftykins> BottomNotch: anyway "sudo chown -R username: /home/username/" (space after the :) then reboot with "sudo shutdown -r 0"
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: chown: missing operand after 'username:/home/username/'
<telldrak> bprompt: perhaps, but I need to get somewhere on this asap. I have two store sites that haven't sent any e-mail in a couple of weeks. :/
<the_count> Bashing-om: Bashing-om: You can see what I am trying to say here, look at the warnings... My terminal is also set to only hold a linited number of lines, so only part of it is there. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13378569/
<AlexQ> bazhang: PPA to be removed: oibaf graphics-drivers
<AlexQ> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: oibaf graphics-drivers
<BottomNotch> Ok hold on
<genii> daftykins: You can use chown username.   or username :groupname
<genii> daftykins: ...but not username:
<Bashing-om> the_count: I am now confused where we are and what is happening . square 3 : ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-41-generic ' the -30 kernel we want to KEEP .
<daftykins> genii: sure i can, username: makes it username:username auto
<AlexQ> bazhang: But it seems I still have a package from that ppa. So after purging that package and installing it again I should get the original one, yeah?
<genii> daftykins: Doesn't work here.
<AlexQ> bazhang: But of course it would be best to replace all packages from that ppa with the original ones
<bazhang> AlexQ, the official one you want is from where
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, I sent you a couple entirely different things, when you told me to remove sudo dpkg -P  linux-image-extra-3.16.0-25-generic
<Bashing-om> the_count: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/13378569/" that output looks great . to be expected that the ystem rebuilds as kernels are removed .
<daftykins> genii: weird, what's your example? fine here on 14.04
<BottomNotch> Dadtykins: I did what genii said
<AlexQ> bazhang: From normal Ubuntu repos, main probably. Ops, I guess it's from Ubu repo. Talking about xserver-xorg-video-intel. Version: 2:2.99.917+git1511200733.f6e931~gd~v Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<the_count> Bashing-om: That one was an 'rc' But I cannot remove it... It says that it is not installed but still populates thelist
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: That list of [OK] and [FAIL] while shutting down. Can I view it right now while the system is on?
<daftykins> BottomNotch: you just didn't have a space where one was needed; anyway as long as "ls -al /home/username/" shows all but ".." as owned by username:username ; you can reboot
<the_count> Bashing-om: And you just referred to the other part I was trying to tell you.. You got it
<Bashing-om> the_count: I may have messed up .. too much on my mind .. the -25 kernel relates to the 3.19.0 (19!!) series .
<AlexQ> bazhang: It was dpkg -s. So it is so new? 20th of Nov '15?
<BottomNotch> I put a space where you said and got the same message
<bprompt> telldrak:   http://effectivewebdesigns.blogspot.com/2013/04/how-to-set-up-sendmail-on-your-ubuntu.html#.Vk-1wedB0ok          or     http://askubuntu.com/questions/47609/how-to-have-my-php-send-mail    maybe?
<Bashing-om> the_count: I am now lost ... from square one ..a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . See if I can get us a level playing field .
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: I rebooted, same issue as before
<bprompt> telldrak:    there's a channel #open_atrium that seems to be LAMP based, just a few folks though
<the_count> Bashing-om: I don't think you are confuzing youself, the 3.19.0-33-generic is current... We were removing everything but the ' 3.16.0-30-generic ', the one which works
<daftykins> BottomNotch: are those files ok on the ownership front as mentioned? i think it's time to give up.
<BottomNotch> Yeah they were
<the_count> Bashing-om: This is current: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13378749/ from ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '
#ubuntu 2015-11-21
<AlexQ> Now I run apt-get update and it got stuck on updating trying to connect to a server via IP6, while my ISP doesn't provide it xD ... Okay, recovered
<Bashing-om> the_count: Checking the new list .
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: can I restore a backup from the command line?
<daftykins> BottomNotch: i don't know how you backed up
<BottomNotch> I backup up from system settings in unity
<daftykins> telldrak: what are you doing to want sendmail on these hosts? running internal email?
<the_count> telldrak: What exactly is the issue?
<BottomNotch> Backed up autocorrect :/
<daftykins> BottomNotch: i have no experience with that
<BottomNotch> I'll Google it
<BottomNotch> I should have never of purged unity
<daftykins> *nod*
<BottomNotch> Lesson learned
<the_count> daftykins: What kind of issues does purging unity introduce
<BottomNotch> If I end up having to do a fresh install I think I'll try Linux mint, maybe my touchscreen will work.
<daftykins> hmm, kind of irritating for you to try and learn via those already tasked with helping but...
<daftykins> BottomNotch: that'll be an even bigger mistake :)
<the_count> Bashing-om: Maybe I should restart, then repopulate that list... The results may be different/better
<daftykins> 1) installed xfce i think? 2) purged unity 3) they both share packages, so unity removal took out what xfce needed to run - leaving a hosed system
<BottomNotch> It was fine until I rebooted :/
<daftykins> lol
<BottomNotch> But yeah exactly what happened
<daftykins> and *BANG* the desktop environment is gone!
<the_count> daftykins: oh, oops
<AlexQ> daftykins: Why would purging one package remove it's dependencies that are also dependencies of a different package?
<the_count> daftykins, how do you make you're *BAND* think?
<BottomNotch> I'm just gonna try to install lxde
<Bashing-om> the_count: That ouput is the same as the 1st .. agreed .. restart the system and let's get a new look .
<daftykins> the_count: sorry this isn't IRC school
<the_count> daftykins: I think I accedentally descovered it
<daftykins> AlexQ: all we know is it broke, i care not the why right now.
<the_count> BAshing-om: Ok, see you in a bit
<Decco848> its often there is not change to exsisting files in use too other packages, If not the volume managment doesnt htink we got to much harddrive space
<BottomNotch> Well thanks for all your help daftykins
<daftykins> np, we tried
<AlexQ> Well, I purged that Intel GPU driver and now I have 2:2.99.917+git20150808-0ubuntu4. So apparently it was from that ppa
<the_count> daftykins: Point taken
<the_count> Bashing-om: And, restarted, the kernel list is definantly shorter, but not as short as one world think, repopulating list
<AlexQ> I'd like to replace all packages that came from that ppu with Ubuntu ones, but that command ppa-purge doesn't find the ppu
<AlexQ> probably gone after upgrade
<AlexQ> what to do?
<BottomNotch> Dafttkins: well I will try Linux mint if I need to do a fresh install, I really want a working touchscreen
<daftykins> BottomNotch: alright, just know you can't get any help with Mint here
<the_count> Bashing-om: I think this list may look the same as well: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13379098/
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: I know
<Bashing-om> the_count: K; lookin.. lemme clear the board and we start all over ..
<the_count> bashing-om: I will the same here as well
<AlexQ> I'll try to reboot after purging & installing that Intel GPU driver... Although not optimistic at all
<BottomNotch> Daftykins: well I'm up and running with lxde
<Bashing-om> the_count: OK, show me what results ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-46-generic ' .
<BottomNotch> To bad I couldn't get xfce working
<daftykins> probably something in there broken *shrug*
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13379227/
<the_count> mobile irc client
<the_count> sorry
<Bashing-om> the_count: Checking http://paste.ubuntu.com/13379227/ .
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yep, that one should be history .. now ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-48-generic ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Results look the same as previous
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: That list of [OK] and [FAIL] while shutting down. Can I view it right now while the system is on?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Oh I am getting the idea of what is going on . do ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.16.0-46 ' .
<truexfan81> yum can be configured to limit the number of old kernels the system keeps before it auto removes them, does apt have anything like that?
<VictoriaXOXO> truexfan81: Can you read this? Have I been muted? :(
<truexfan81> VictoriaXOXO: you are not muted :)
<Decco848> To share, ive read articles of Drive mounting problems in USB Distros To know the parameters are undefined and nor reachable or allocative is Beyond me
<the_count> Bashing-om: What's going on, and looks like it has been removed succesfully
<VictoriaXOXO> truexfan81: Wooooo.
<SupaYoshi> hey how do i add a br0, that asks for a second dhcp lease of my router?
<SupaYoshi> I have a ubuntu server, trying to setup a virtualmachine and I want the br0 to receive an IP from the router.
<SupaYoshi> I tried doing this, but that gave it the same IP as the eth0. and that doesn't look healthy
<the_count> Bashing-om: Here were the results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13379481/
<EriC^^> truexfan81: there's a script that checks that, you could probably modify it
<Bashing-om> the_count: Our former dpkg -P commands did complete, what we have now is the results of incomplete mass removals .. We will get caught up here in a bit .. now : ' sudo dpkg -P linux-signed-image-3.16.0-46-generic ' .
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13379501/
<Decco848> Formatting by disc is harder,  esp' Without a bootable CDROM
<truexfan81> EriC^^: in this case i only have 2 kernels installed but the new one is working nicely, so no reason i can think of to keep the old one
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: not how it works at all
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: let the VM get its' own via bridging.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, and my virtual desktops aren't around any more, thought I might point that out
<the_count> Bashing-om: Purged succesfully
<SupaYoshi> daftykins, i am creating a vm with kvm.
<SupaYoshi> I need to specify which bridge device to use
<Decco848> Setting jumpers and defining IDE on older machines is complicated, and Wondering why you cant boot from img is completly triffling.
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: gotta install bridge-utils then edit /etc/network/interfaces then ; i'm sure there's a guide to KVM network config somewhere
<SupaYoshi> ERROR    Error in network device parameters: Unknown network type br0
<SupaYoshi> i have bridge-utils installed.
<EriC^^> truexfan81: you can manually remove it if you want
<EriC^^> with apt-get purge
<daftykins> Decco848: please cut the chat, support only in here - you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.16.0-48 ; sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-48-generic ' .
<JoeB> Mornin'
<SupaYoshi> ERROR    Cannot get interface MTU on 'br0': No such device
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<Bashing-om> the_count: Next in line ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-{50,51,52,53} ' Lets do these 4 in one command .
<the_count> Bashing-om: It ignored them all, says they aren't installed
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: That list of [OK] and [FAIL] while shutting down. Can I view it right now while the system is on?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Shall we try them separately?
<SupaYoshi> sudo virsh iface-bridge eth0 br0
<SupaYoshi> i was trying this command however that returns an weird error that google doesnt have answers on
<SupaYoshi> error: this function is not supported by the connection driver: virInterfaceLookupByName
<SupaYoshi> error: failed to get interface 'eth0'
<Bashing-om> the_count: My bad .. ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-{50,51,52,53}-generic ' corrected as the package manager was correct .. what was, was not installed .
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: it's probably that you don't have a br0 yet because you've not created one by installing what i mentioned :)
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, good
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: /var/log/boot.log ?
<dengxinjun> hello
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: I'll look at it!
<SupaYoshi> i have bridge-utils installed
<dengxinjun> Where's you doing?
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: right but that doesn't magically create you a br0
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13379782/
<daftykins> dengxinjun: ubuntu support questions only
<dengxinjun> what's you doing?
<SupaYoshi> daftykins, do i need to put something in networking?
<daftykins> right so the interface is called virbr0
<SupaYoshi> no thats from virtualbox.
<SupaYoshi> I was using that with virtualbox.
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: what's the end goal here, what is this VM going to do...
<SupaYoshi> I want another bridge.
<SupaYoshi> The vm is going to run a freepbx distro.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Weird. I'm sure I saw at least one (1) [FAIL] there.
<SupaYoshi> and i want it to access my lan. So i want it to be bridged with my lan.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: on shutdown maybe, but that doesn't remain visible now...
<SupaYoshi> daftykins, so what do i do to create br0?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Next is same for the headers ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.16.0-{50,51,52,53}-generic '.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Dang. How do I catch it?
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: so with virtualbox networking it should've been easy enough to get that VM to have an IP on your real LAN
<SupaYoshi> no i am using kvm for this vm
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: pass.
<SupaYoshi> im not using virtualbox for this.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: You pass on that question?
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: ugh, i think you're making life harder for yourself when you don't have the experience with any of these.
<daftykins> anyway my battery is about to go so i think i'm out :)
<SupaYoshi> I have used br0 before on something else.
<SupaYoshi> I just want to learn it.
<daftykins> find a guide then perhaps
<SupaYoshi> Okay bye
<daftykins> or ask in ##networking
<daftykins> but i can tell you you're going about that task in a pretty insane way
<SchrodingersScat> I keep getting connection errors with my reverse tunnel, http://paste.debian.net/334492 it eventually connects, just takes it a minute.  If I don't use it when it does connect, it seems to time out.  How do I troubleshoot this further?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Those aren't installed as well
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: That list of [OK] and [FAIL] while shutting down. Can I view it right now while the system is on?
<SupaYoshi> help i just typed this, brctl addif br0 eth0, how can I undo this command?
<Bashing-om> the_count: My bad again .. I am rattled and not think'n things through .. do ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.16.0-{50,51,52,53} ' // no generic this time !
<the_count> Bashing-om: What is ' generic ' for?
<SchrodingersScat> !man | SupaYoshi, try man brctl, if there's an addif, there may be a rmif or delif somewhere.
<ubottu> SupaYoshi, try man brctl, if there's an addif, there may be a rmif or delif somewhere.: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> the_count: Now the final in this series ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-{50,51,52,53}-generic ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Done
<SupaYoshi> okay fixed
<Bashing-om> the_count: There are several packages required for each kernel .. -generic is one of the three .
<SupaYoshi> thnx
<SupaYoshi> anyone an idea what i have to do?
<SupaYoshi> I want to bridge eth0 with br0
<SupaYoshi> so br0 gets an IP from the dhcp server too.
<the_count> Bashing-om: I see. Shall I restart again, or is there more to remove?
<truexfan81> EriC^^: you are right, i could remove it very easily :-)
<Bashing-om> the_count: Gimme a tic .. as now we remove the old 3.19 kernel series .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Got it
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: That list of [OK] and [FAIL] while shutting down. Can I view it right now while the system is on?
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' apt-get purge linux-image-{26,28,30,31,} ' . three more commands to go .. try'n to keep this simple .
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: see system log .0 or .1 in /var/log
<the_count> Bashing-om: You added an extra comma again
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Thanks. But can you give me the full names? :P
<the_count> Bashing-om: And, are those generic?
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Oh, wait. Maybe I can find them.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Is it called "syslog"?
<k1l_> yes
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yikes .. teach me to slow down with my edits ! ..  ' apt-get purge linux-image-{26,28,30,31} ' now does that run ?
<birou15> @123Bnd
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I can't find any "[OK]" or "[FAIL]" in there. :(
<the_count> Bashing-om: You also forgot the beginning of the kernel release numbers... Not sure which ones you are on currently
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: they get recyled on every reboot. so look into the .0 or .1
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: the things you see is dmesg, but since systemd is used that is not saved anymore.
<Bashing-om> the_count: I did it once more ! yuk .. should be ' apt-get purge linux-image-3.0.19.0-{26,28,30,31}-generic ' . Triple checked and now looks correct !
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Gosh dang it. I might have to record my screen while the PC shuts down. XD
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: i would not worry too much about that if it shuts down fine
<the_count> Bashing-om: You got one extra .0 in there
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I'm an expert at worrying. I just want to know what that one or two [FAIL] line(s) points to.
<dcope> how can i debug random timeouts to an ubuntu 12.04 machine? trying to connect via ssh and curl a webpage being served by nginx will randomly timeout.
<MonkeyDust> dcope  sounds like a ssh keepalive
<Bashing-om> the_count: I must be more tired than I think .. yeah 3.19.0-{ .....
<the_count> Bashing-om: And you mixed up the... the ' 3.0.19.0 ' should be ' 3.19.0 '
<the_count> bashing-om: Been wondering if you were up a little too late last night
<dcope> MonkeyDust: it seems to happen across the network to this machine though.
<piercedwater> hello
<dcope> ssh, nginx, etc.
<MonkeyDust> dcope  i have to go now, but get an idea here https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+ssh+keepalive
<piercedwater> how do i access an application that requires network access, inside a chroot? I am trying to run madsonic in a chroot but I am unable to access it
<Nyterax> how do i delete old kernels from /boot/ with bleachbit?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Got it finally... Hey, and through this, I think I am learning something... Which is the objective   ...I think
<k1l_> Nyterax: run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Guy1524> hey guys so I tried to install ubuntu on my optimus laptop but whenever I try to use optirun I get this: [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: did you install nvidia-prime?
<the_count> Bashing-om: And, you deserve an upadate to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13380434/ It might make it a bit easier
<Nyterax> k1l_, i do that but the generic kernels are still there, while i use lowlatency
<Guy1524> i think so let me check
<k1l_> Nyterax: then sudo apt-get remove linux-generic && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guy1524> yes
<Nyterax> k1l_, this is my /boot/ http://pastebin.com/gkCXkewB what can i remove safely?
<k1l_> Nyterax: you need to remove the metapackage like i told.
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: wich graphics driver do you have active right now?
<k1l_> Nyterax: but you only have a 3.13 lowlatency kernel there
<k1l_> Nyterax: sorry, scratch that.
<k1l_> Nyterax: just remove the linux-generic. that will drop the generic kernels
<Bashing-om> the_count: Moving on along ' apt-get purge linux-headers-3.19.0-{26,28,30,31}-generic ; apt-get purge linux-headers-3.19.0-{26,28,30,31} '. One to go !
<Nyterax> package 'linux-generic' is not installed, so not removed
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: you can find the list @ additional drivers (hardware icon)
<the_count> Bashing-om: I'm going to have to restart before I do that... The lock ile could not be opened... And another windows said that I needed to restart
<Guy1524> oh sorry was part of another chat in #linux
<Guy1524> I have 352 right now
<the_count> Bashing-om: Is that fine?
<Guy1524> basically they had no idea what was going on and I am reinstalling, downloading the iso right now
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: try 340 or 346 perhaps, and enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: iso?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Preseed with 'sudo" .. as all we have ' sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.19.0-{26,28,30,31}-generic ; sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.19.0-{26,28,30,31} ' // that is the "lock file" .
<Guy1524> ok, but when I do that it just resets
<Guy1524> for reinstalling ubuntu
<the_count> Bashing-om: I did that with sudo
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: you dont need to reinstall mate, just right combination card/driver
<Guy1524> ok, well it was working before but when i installed bumblebee it screwed everything up
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: bumblebee is outdated
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: use nvidia-prime instead
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> just uninstalled bumblebee
<the_count> Bashing-om: Can that be unlocked, or will I have to reboot?
<Nyterax> k1l_, should i remove 'linux-generic-lts-vivid'?
<Guy1524> but the problem persists i think
<Bashing-om> the_count: Then, is there another instance of the package manager running ? as only one can run at a time ; so dpkg os "locked" .. give time for any other package manager to complete befire beginning another instance .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Don;t want to do anything that digs the hole even deeper
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: choose another driver/reboot/enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<Guy1524> ok
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Guy1524 if things go wrong
<ubottu> Guy1524 if things go wrong: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Guy1524> i know to boot into recovery mode rebooting now
<the_count> Bashing-om: I don't believe another instance is running, I didn't open any others
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: ok good :p
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah .. then reboot .. and we pick it back up here.
<the_count> bashing-om: Ok
<quechon> hello
<quechon> how everybody doing
<Guy1524_> the same problem is happening
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: wich driver active now?
<Guy1524_> when I reboot it switches from nvidia to intel
<Guy1524_> intel
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: no mate, you need to choose another nvidia driver from additional drivers list
<Guy1524_> and when I just relog instead of rebooting it just makes a black screen
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: tell me wich drivers you see there?
<Guy1524_> where, in additional drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: yes
<Guy1524_> I only see 352.63 normal, 352.63 updates, and the open source one
<quechon> how can i fix this /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lSM
<the_count> Bashing-om: Rebooted, nothing happened... I had forgotten sudo on the second command
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: hmm, wich card do you have?
<Guy1524_> gtx 960m
<Nyterax> is it possible to allocate more space to /boot/?
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: tryed the opensource one?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Now did  sudo apt-get purge
<Bashing-om>                     linux-headers-3.19.0-{26,28,30,31} - no generic .. complete ?
<lotuspsychje> quechon: explain what you are trying to do exactly to the channel
<Guy1524_> why does it say my name has quit?
<the_count> Bashing-om: yes
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524_: ping timeout
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13380981/ update
<Guy1524_> oh but im still on, ok
<quechon> im trying to compile a scantool software
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: What does "Allow Flipping" in the NVIDIA settings do? Ubuntu 14.04.
<lotuspsychje> !compile | quechon
<ubottu> quechon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<quechon> ok ill read that thanks
<kaypro4> hi from a kaypro4
<Guy1524_> should I just reinstall ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524_: no, try the opensource one
<Guy1524_> ok
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524_: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Guy1524_> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524_: if that fails, you might wanna try a 14.04.3 liveusb to test your card/driver
<Guy1524_> do I have to reboot for it to take effect?
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524_: yes better reboot
<Guy1524_> k
<Bashing-om> the_count: '  sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.19.0-{26,28,30,31}-generic ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: It says none of those are installed
<Guy1524> same problem with open source drivers
<Guy1524> i am going to reinstall thanks for the help anyway though
<Guy1524> and like linus torvalds said, fuck you nvidia (:
<the_count> Guy1524: What happened?
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: try LTS for more stable
<Guy1524> nothing out of the ordinary, nvidia linux drivers stink
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: we had other users with your card working fine!
<the_count> Guy1524: I see
<Guy1524> Im fine, 15.10 was working fine other than having no multi monitor support
<Bashing-om> the_count: Lemme check what I missed this time -- I did think I checked ! The latest list does show they are gone . Gimme a bit to see where next we jump to .
<Nyterax> i did sudo apt-get remove linux-generic-lts-vivid and then autoremove but it still shows up in dpkg -l along with all the generic headers, is that normal?
<Bashing-om> the_count: OK .. moving on along with the clean up ' sudo dpkg -P linux-signed-image-3.16.0-48-generic  ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok... And also... I did install Gnome a while back and removed it, could that cause any issues.. i did this from the ubuntu software center.
<the_count> Bashing-om: The last command did work
<Bashing-om> the_count: Next in clean up ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-46-generic ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<Bashing-om> the_count: As to removing an installed additinal desktop .. Yeah can cause real problems as some required dependencies might also get removed . and or rip a big whole in the operating system . I am not a proponent of removong any DE .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Well... This was a month or more ago... It should have shown some immediate results I would think
<kaypro4> anyone tried ubuntu on one of the latest dell xps15 machines?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: What does "Allow Flipping" in the NVIDIA settings do? Ubuntu 14.04.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Will not affect what kernels are installed however .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Exactly
<lotuspsychje> kaypro4: better ask your issue on it mate
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-signed-image-3.16.0-48-generic '
<kaypro4> dont have an issue yet - just looking to see if its worth buying
<the_count> Bashing-om: This isn't installed as welll. Update to the 'dpkg -l | grep linux-', http://paste.ubuntu.com/13381479/
<lotuspsychje> kaypro4: sure mate, dell works like a charm with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> kaypro4: but alot of other brands also do
<kaypro4> thanks.
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-signed-image-3.16.0-{50,51,52,53}-generic ' .
<lotuspsychje> kaypro4: i suggest transforming a laptop yourself, by pluggin a samsung 850 pro ssd inside and install ubuntu LTS
<daftykins> kaypro4: that one has the hybrid graphics, that'll give you hours of entertainment on every upgrade.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic '
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<bencc1> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 14.04 using KVM on a remote server
<bencc1> it stuck after checking cd-rom. just see a purple screen
<bencc1> how can I debug it?
<zidsal> can someone here help me with something I'e tried installing bcmwl-kernel-source via the package manager however its stuck in applying changes
<zidsal> anyway I can do something about this
<lettuce45> what command do I need to extract a rar file?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Now let's make sure all agree at this time . ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ' la -al /boot ' . If all agree we can now (RE-)install the 3.16.0-30 kernel .
<OerHeks> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.3.2-1 (wily), package size 128 kB, installed size 325 kB
<lotuspsychje> zidsal: you can install the broadcom driver right off your ubuntu iso
<zidsal> lotuspsychje ok but how do I kill the package managers installation?
<Bashing-om> the_count: * ls -al /boot ' .
<lotuspsychje> zidsal: xkill
<zidsal> lotuspsychje thanks
<Decco848> CTRL-Z
<the_count> Bashing-om: no " ' " or a ; sepparating?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah ya got it .. my bad syntax . ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ; ls -al /boot ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13381725/
<CarlFK> Whats the command to upgrade from one release to the next?
<Ben64> do-release-upgrade
<CarlFK> do... right. thanks
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: What does "Allow Flipping" in the NVIDIA settings do? Ubuntu 14.04.
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: i think it has to do with virtual desktops
<dcope> hey all, how can i figure out why pinging an ubuntu 12.04 machine times out sometimes? http://pastie.org/private/btgqcadcgnwyqi3cvwevna
<dcope> this is all on my lan so im not sure where there are such spikes, too
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Would it be safe to disable it?
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: try and see, you cant just break ubuntu with 1 setting
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Oh, I'm not too sure about that. XD
<hawly> dcope, errr... icmp echo reply on/off?
<kum4n> Hello, anyone can tell me how to build certificate authority in Linux server specially in debian or ubuntu? Thanks, sorry for my bad English :)
<dcope> hawly: what do you mean?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Did you get that?
<hawly> dcope, the only way I know to drop pings is messing w/ /proc
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look'n // why oh why can we not sudo get rid of the 3.19.0-25? Let'rm -rf /lib/modules/
<hawly> dcope, ah- iptables may do some tricks on this subject too
 * hawly is getting old and having pain in parts of his body he never knew that existed!
<kean> hello ,everyuone
<mario_> hi kean
<the_count> Bashing-om: Maybe propose to Linus to add english syntax so we can have commands such as those... Was that a command you were giving me?
<dcope> hawly: there seem to be networking problems in general though. ssh sometimes times out... and now pings to the machine time out too
<Bashing-om> the_count: Continued : let's try ' sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/3.19.0-25-generic ' .
<hawly> dcope, an "iptables -L" on that machine may reveal something
<the_count> bashing-om: Ok
<dcope> hawly: not much in there, http://pastie.org/private/mshclaofabxamdfiwleiw
<hawly> dcope, im FUPing it
<dcope> FUP?
<the_count> Bashing-om: It returned nothing
<hawly> follow up
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic ; sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-linux-headers-3.19.0-25 ' .
<Bashing-om> the_count: In linux a retun to nothisng is the system doing as told . no dsas or back talk .
<hawly> dcope, that conf is weird man...
<Nyterax> i did sudo apt-get remove linux-generic-lts-vivid and then autoremove but it still shows up in dpkg -l along with all the generic headers, is that normal?
<the_count> Bashing-om: You weren't responding, that's why I said that
<dcope> hawly: it should be the default one
<dcope> ive never messed with iptables on this machine
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sorry . can not look at outtput on different desktop and type here also .
<the_count> Bashing-om: It's all ok
<hawly> dcope, whats are problem freq and duration?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Did we do ' sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/3.19.0-26-generic ' ? I lost track again .
<the_count> Bashing-om: We did not
<hawly> dcope, you burst the pings and some reach and others not - or it stays some time frame without accepting?
<TJ-> dcope: possibly a bad link; On the target PC, what does "ifconfig XXXX" report (where XXXX is the receiving interface) ?
<quechon> i followed this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware but what im trying to build doesnt have a ./configure and i cannot auto create one either
 * hawly is not network specialist - not a specialist at all - just a Linux enthusiast
<ryao-phone> Is this a good phone for Ubuntu? http://www.expansys-usa.com/google-nexus-5-d820-32gb-white-unlocked-285132/
<quechon> i get this when running make /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lSM
<quechon> i did a search for the lib file and i have it in my system
<dcope> TJ-: http://pastie.org/private/hndcxlajwzpjrsjium4q
<quechon> how can i point what im building to that file
<OerHeks> ryao-phone, i don't think so, join #ubuntu-touch for phone support
<OerHeks> err, there is a 'working' port , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<hawly> dcope, can I see too?
<TJ-> dcope: good news is, there aren't any TX/RX errors reported on that interface
<dcope> this is so strange... i never had these issues on an old router
<Bashing-om> the_count: OK, remove the ' sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/3.19.0-26-generic  ' .
<TJ-> dcope: Now, on the target 12.04, run "sudo tcpdump -ni eth0 icmp". Then on the other PC start the ping. Observe if the 12.04 PC always sends out an ICMP reply for each ICMP request
<ryao-phone> OerHeks: I am trying to decide on whether to get the Nexus 5 and install Ubuntu on it to replace my iPhone until the zero day situation with WebKit is resolved.
<OerHeks> "Bluetooth doesn't work; Power management issues (the battery performance isn't great)" no
<TJ-> dcope: "never had these issues on an old router" ... does that imply you've recently changed a router that sits between these PCs?
<dcope> TJ-: yes, that is correct.
<ryao-phone> OerHeks: I wish there was more explicit information.
<dcope> i don't know why the new router would randomly cause intermitent issues though
<hawly> kkkkkkkkk
<the_count> Bashing-om: I might have missed a message you sent withing the last 10 minutes
<TJ-> dcope: "aha!" Then it would suggest that router is most likely the problem. Continue with the 'tcpdump' analysis as I recommended, so you can find out if the router is failing to pass on the ICMP request to the 12.04 PC, or whether the PC receives it, replies, but the router doesn't pass the reply to the source PC.
<the_count> Bashing-om: I was disconnected temporarily
<TJ-> dcope: But either way, assuming the 12.04 PC is behaving correctly, you need to investigate the router
<Bashing-om> the_count: Are we caught up ? ready to see if all our work is fruitful ?
<dcope> TJ-: indeed. the 12.04 PC is sending replies right now
<dcope> none have timed out while running tcpdump
<the_count> Bashing-om: Check this file again, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13382781/ just to make sure
<TJ-> dcope: Try to keep that running for an extended time; the results aren't useful if the problem doesn't exhibit itself :)
<Bashing-om> the_count: Check'n http://paste.ubuntu.com/13382781/ .
<TJ-> dcope: what is the make/model of the router, and is it using stock firmware as supplied with it?
<dcope> TJ-: it's an arris NVG599
<dcope> with stock firmware
<Bashing-om> the_count: What is it with that kernel ! Try again ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic ; sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.19.0-25 ' !
<the_count> Bashing-om: I think that may have gotten it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13382952/
<the_count> Bashing-om: Are there not a few more we can remove?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look'n and now a new ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ; ls -al /boot ' please .
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13383085/
<TJ-> dcope: I can't see any issues reported around packet dropping for that device, so it is likely a local problem only. If you can prove (with tcpdump on both source and target PC) that ICMP packets (and possibly other packets - UDP, TCP) are being dropped, then you'll need to investigate the router itself. there might be some rate-limiting Anti-DDoS rules in its firewall causing that for example
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look'n .. gimme a bit .
<Bashing-om> the_count: One final one ! ' sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/3.19.0-31-generic '
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13383210/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/13383271/
<scfith> ubuntu is awesome
<the_count> scifith: Yup
<Bashing-om> the_count: I do not have a clue but once more ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-49-generic ' .
<treesiger> I heard France is going to drop bras, condoms, racy photos, cigarettes, wine in isis
<Bashing-om> the_count: NO on that last >.. we keep that 49 kernel ... !!
<the_count> Bashing-om: Good, because it wasn't working
<Ubuntu2330>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Ubuntu2330 jpwhacqtunvn
<the_count> BAshing-om: Why do we keep the 49 kernel?
<Ubuntu2330> lolz
<Ubuntu2330> So, anyone here know anything about using full disk encryption via the automatic setup when installing? I'm having to reboot every few times to get cryptsetup to actually run and let me log in.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | treesiger
<ubottu> treesiger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntu2330: change your password now
<Ubuntu2330> for IRC?
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntu2330: everyone saw it
<Ubuntu2330> That wasn't my password
<Ubuntu2330> just the registration verification
<dcope> lol
<dcope> TJ-: so when running tcpdump it _will not_ timeout at all
<Bashing-om> the_count: We have the 3.19 broke .. working is 3.16.0-30 ; want to keep a back up of a 3.16 kernel.
<the_count> right
<dcope> but ssh times out while trying to connect a new session... wtf :(
<treesiger> He may have to change every password he uses. A African hacker might of seen it and clean his bank accounts out
<TJ-> dcope: That is strange, and it suggests some kind of sensitivity to timing of packets
<lotuspsychje> treesiger: stop that please
<the_count> Bashing: I see, we do want to leave a backup
<Bashing-om> the_count: OK. now all looks good to me .. let's have the package manager heal it's self ' sudo atp-get -f install ' . Next up is to (RE-)install 3.16.0-30 to pick up the missing packages .
<Bashing-om> the_count: ** ' sudo apt-get -f install ' .
<the_count> bashing-om: I saw it... Nothing happened
<dcope> this is so strange... :(
<Bashing-om> the_count: 'sudo apt-get -f install ' and no output ?????
<the_count> Bashing-om: There was results, not of repairing, but of autoremoving... That was it.. No "healing"
<TJ-> dcope: is one of the PCs on Wifi?
<dcope> TJ-: yes, the client (the one im on now) is on wifi
<dcope> i tried plugging in via ethernet earlier today and had the same results
<connor_> hello
<TJ-> dcope: I'd suggest using Ethernet on both sides whilst testing, purely to elliminate any possible variation due to the Wifi. But it sure looks like you have a dud router, or else bad config in it
<connor_> Hi, I'm having some trouble finding what is taking up space in xubuntu, which is full
<connor_> would anyone be able to help?
<Ubuntu2330> connor_ try KDirStat?
<connor_> it says command not found
<Ubuntu2330> install it from software manager
<Bashing-om> the_count: OK. show me that result ' sudo apt-get -f install '
<connor_> when i do df -h it says /dev/sda1 is pretty much full
<connor_> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<connor_> /dev/sda1        13G   12G  9.4M 100% /
<connor_> none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<connor_> udev            482M  4.0K  481M   1% /dev
<connor_> tmpfs           100M  1.2M   99M   2% /run
<connor_> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13383958/
<connor_> hello?
<connor_> oh sorry
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look'n
<connor_> Would anyone be willing to help me find out what's taking up so much space in xubuntu?
<connor_> when i run df -h, I get this:
<connor_> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Bashing-om> the_count: OK .. I can accept that .. go ahead and ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' as those 32 bit files are no longer needed .
<connor_> /dev/sda1        13G   12G  9.4M 100% /
<connor_> none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<connor_> udev            482M  4.0K  481M   1% /dev
<connor_> tmpfs           100M  1.2M   99M   2% /run
<the_count> Bashing-om: Removed
<the_count> Bashing-om: Shall I reboot?
<iceiceice> hi, i installed ubuntu 15.10 recently,
<iceiceice> it works great but it made my Grub boot loader kind of ugly, is there a way i can switch back to the classic look?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Might be a good thing now to reboot . Boot back to this kernel .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I am in the latest now and will be for as long as I can
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, rebooted
<Bashing-om> the_count: Hold tight . dotting some 'i's here .
<the_count> :D
<BirdJesus> guys, how i can make dropshadow\borders for maximized windows?
<the_count> BirdJesus: How would that work?
<BirdJesus> i`ll show in pics :P
<BirdJesus> http://i.imgur.com/lUnrueJ.png its maximized window, there is no shadows\rounded corners
<BirdJesus> http://i.imgur.com/o3OJfE0.png thats i want it look like
<Decco848> HTML 5 is amazing.
<the_count> BirdJesus: How about you go to the channel that Desktop is made by...
<Decco848> FYI
<BirdJesus> ok, sorry
<BirdJesus> thank you
<Bashing-om> the_count: OK; I think as we have the 3.16 kernels we want to ' sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-utopic linux-image-generic-lts-utopic ' and then we can properly install the 3.16.0-30 kernel .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, installed
<the_count> BirdJesus: You're welcome
<Bashing-om> the_count: K: NOW finally ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-30-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-30-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-30 linux-signed-image-3.16.0-30-generic ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: This whole process has freed about 4gb of disk space so far
<daftykins> probably more a sign you had a bunch of kernels on there? :>
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Uhh. CCleaner on Windows can list ALL files from biggest to smallest. Can Linux do the same?
<the_count> daftykins: Yes
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah .. I will be interested to see a new ' df -h ' .
<Decco848> ;X
<the_count> bashing-om: It finished... If there is anything else that has to be done now tell me fast as I have to go...
<Decco848> Palete*
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | VictoriaXOXO
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<the_count> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13385138/
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: BB can do that?! :o
<daftykins> i've seen that bleachbit hose a couple of folks systems now, not sure it's ideal :>
<Bashing-om> the_count: That is all for now .. tomorrow we go back to work on the touchpad .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, thank you, and ahve a good one... ' sudo get some sleep '
<Bashing-om> the_count: Ouch @ " /dev/sda6        76G   65G  7.2G  91% / " we still have work to do !
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: daftykins: I am... not... finding that in BB.
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have a lot of things of mine on this drive as well
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: trying to find a direct replacement for every single Windows program you may've run in the past isn't really that good an approach imo
<Decco848> im going to off topic CIOA for now rommies
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Well, give me a terminal command then. ;)
<Bashing-om> the_count: We can pick this back up later .. for now I am content that the system is stable .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Thanks, see you
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: i didn't see what you were asking to do
<daftykins> i sense it's a futile request already though
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Read up. XD JK. I want to list ALL files from biggest to smallest.
<daftykins> on the entire system?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Yeah!
<daftykins> what a ridiculous request; better would be to just use 'find' and look for files of a certain size.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: It's not ridiculous to me!
<VictoriaXOXO> I like seeing things like that.
<daftykins> there's a graphical disk usage program that might be of use
<daftykins> but maybe if i could understand your plan (which i don't) we could advise something better
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Well, there's really no plan. I just wanted to know if it was POSSIBLE on a Linux box. I used to like doing that.
<daftykins> but why
<daftykins> when will this be relevant?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: When finding out what's taking up space. :P
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: OR you could tell me how to find ALL files over 1 GB of size?
<daftykins> i already did, find does that
<daftykins> and i already told you there's a graphical disk usage program
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Just find and nothing else?
<daftykins> "find / -size 1G" or similar
<daftykins> "man find" for more.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Let me try.
<daftykins> i don't think that was the correct format
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: You should've seen my terminal. XD
<daftykins> no i'm ok.
<daftykins> i was playing with the command myself; worked for me on a path i know i have a large file in by running "find . -size +1000M"
<VictoriaXOXO> Yeah, that worked better.
<VictoriaXOXO> I was sure I had some old VM file, but apparently not.
<Bashing-om> VictoriaXOXO: ' sudo find / -type f -size +1G -exec du -h {} \; 2>/dev/null | sort -hr | head -n 10 ' which will search the whole filesystem for files bigger than 1G and then sort them and print the 10 largest ones (you can adjust the '1G' and the ' -n 10' if that's not granular enough) - you can exclude mounted filesystems with '-xdev' or a suitable '-prune' if you have a more complicated multi - partition filesystem .
<linux666> Hi there
<linux666> How do I use find command to find 'vmlinuz'?
<daftykins> why are you looking for that?
<kaypro4> find / -name vmlinuz -print
<daftykins> vmlinuz is a symlink in /
<linux666> to load the kernel manually daftykins
<Bashing-om> linux666: ' sudo find /boot -name "vmlinuz*" ' should fill that bill .
<VictoriaXOXO> Bashing-om: Not complicated at aaaaaaaall. :P
<VictoriaXOXO> But I'll save it for future use.
<Bashing-om> VictoriaXOXO: Hey .. you did ask .. it's linux ... where there is a will there is a way .
<VictoriaXOXO> :o)
<rising-ti> hi
<rising-ti> whts up
<rising-ti> hello
<rising-ti> is everyone inactive af
<daftykins> ask a question, it's support only in here
<rising-ti> ok soz
<rising-ti> does anyone know a beginer ai avalible to install on kali linux
<Guest47237> hi there
<Guest47237> anyone help me about installing utorrent on ubuntu mate
<AlexQ> Hi
<AlexQ> I have updated to Ubuntu 15.10, then performed repo update and upgrade, reboots etc. and the newest kernel I have is vmlinuz-3.19.0-33-generic
<AlexQ> I have also installed Ubu 15.10 from scratch in parallel, on a different partition and I have vmlinuz-4.2.0-18-generic as of now
<AlexQ> What's wrong?
<AlexQ> Should I manually install a kernel package? What is the name of the newest stable available package for my architecture (amd64)? Any special package name?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | AlexQ
<ubottu> AlexQ: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<daftykins> AlexQ: i bet you're missing linux-generic :)
<AlexQ> daftykins: It is quite possible :)
<daftykins> sudo apt install linux-generic
<AlexQ> give me a sec for reboot
<daftykins> or confirm with "dpkg -l | grep linux-"
<AlexQ> can I do it with chroot without rebooting?
<daftykins> why are you rebooting at all?
<daftykins> reboot has nothing to do with installing this metapackage
<AlexQ> I am running another Ubuntu installation on my Laptop, just wanted to check if package is there without rebooting
<AlexQ> to the other installation I have issues with
<daftykins> so you have two side by side?
<trustisimportant> hey guys, I have a question, is ubtuntu really more safe than windows, in terms of backdoors, etc?
<TJ-> AlexQ: yes, a chroot is sufficient to check is it is installed
<daftykins> trustisimportant: that's not a support question technically, you could talk about Linux in general vs. Windows in ##linux
<TJ-> trustisimportant: I'd worry more about front-doors generally :)
<AlexQ> yes, it isn't there
<OerHeks> trustisimportant, ubuntu has no backdoors, not even windows.
<trustisimportant> what is a front door :)?
<trustisimportant> via the websorser? and programms?
<trustisimportant> webbrowser*
<daftykins> as i said, ##linux
<TJ-> trustisimportant: user behaviour; browsing with Javascript/Flash enabled, opening attachments, etc.
<trustisimportant> sorr y bro:)
<daftykins> you are not my sibling
<trustisimportant> ok, my trust in the world has gone, which channel do you recommend me?
<daftykins> you've seen it named already, twice
<AlexQ> TJ-: Interestingly, there are libc headers for 4.2.0-18.22 listed. 3.19.0-33.38 - was that the latest kernel for 15.04 then?
<daftykins> !info linux-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.33.32 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<daftykins> yes
<TJ-> !info linux-generic vivid-updates
<ubottu> 'vivid-updates' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<TJ-> strange, the 'bot reports an older version than AlexQ has
<TJ-> !info linux-generic vivid-proposed
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.36.35 (vivid-proposed), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<daftykins> could be a little outdated?
<TJ-> apparently!
<lotuspsychje> nite nite guys
<daftykins> o/
<AlexQ> Might that be a reason that the system is not working correctly after the upgrade? I couldn't make much out from the syslog, bootlog, Xorg log etc.
<AlexQ> Will boot into recovery and install linux-generic
<AlexQ> after booting into recovery I had KernelOops's on that kernel I mentioned
<AlexQ> OopsText:  NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [Xorg:1001]
<daftykins> AlexQ: well you obviously want everything to match the same release version
<AlexQ> ok, rebooting then
<centaur5> Running 15.10 fully up to date.  Using network manager to set static IP everything works except DNS lookups completely fail.  In a browser pointing to an IP will load a page.  Any ideas?
<crazyhorse18> hmm
<crazyhorse18> i've compeletly lost all of my menus in ubuntu, rebooting didn't fix the problem
<crazyhorse18> i'm running 15.04 default gui (which is unity i think)
<crazyhorse18> i've managed to get access to a terminal window (by right-clicking on a folder, and clicking open in terminal)
<crazyhorse18> is there anything i can do restart, or fix the issue?
<SeriouslyLaugh> centaur5 can you ping your router?
<crazyhorse18> i'm also unable to resize windows or scrollbars
<baiter> you lost?
<baiter> you had it before?
<crazyhorse18> yeah been working since i installed it.. today i tried to open a video in vlc, it crashed, took me to a terminal window with some text (ACPI or something)
<crazyhorse18> so i rebooted and now none of the windows load
<crazyhorse18> i'm just trying a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade just in case that will fix the porblem but i'm not hopeful
<TJ-> crazyhorse18: try logging into a Guest session. if that works it tells you there's a user config file issue
<curtis__> Hello!
<centaur5> SeriouslyLaugh, yeah I can login to router admin page and everything. Can ssh to other boxes by IP. I specified DNS in nm-applet settings but it just doesn't work.  I'm on my laptop with static on 14.04 using wireless  and it fully functions.  My desktop is hard wired.
<crazyhorse18> TJ-: got ya, thanks
<curtis__> I need help, I need a virtual keyboard for my 2 in 1 laptop, any help?
<SeriouslyLaugh> can you ping the DNS centaur5?
<baiter> centaur, sounds more like a network issue
<Guest16780> Hi
<TJ-> centaur5: if you've configured the NM connection to use a static IP address, have you also configured the IP address of a DNS server manually?
<baiter> there's a #networking channel
<curtis__> I need help, I need a virtual keyboard for my 2 in 1 laptop, any help?
<centaur5> SeriouslyLaugh, yes
<Guest16780> Can someone be polite to tell me how I get into another chat room? I'm newbie
<Guest16780> Thanks!
<baiter> curtis, google ubuntu virtual keyboard
<baiter> pretty sure it exists already
<TJ-> Guest16780: type /join #<name-of-channel> e.g. /join ##linux
<SeriouslyLaugh> make sure it's not down
<centaur5> TJ-, I used nm-applet to configure the entire thing under "Wired Connection" same goes for my wireless on my laptop nm-applet under the wireless ssid static settings fully function.
<Guest16780> Thanks a lot TJ-
<Guest16780> :)
<curtis__> PLEASE HELP
<curtis__> I need help, I need a virtual keyboard for my 2 in 1 laptop, any help?
<TJ-> centaur5: right, and did you configure a manual DNS server IP address there?
<centaur5> TJ-, yep exact same DNS server on both machines but the desktop doesn't lookup.
<curtis__> please...
<TJ-> centaur5: first thing is to ensure you've not made a silly typo in the edit box :) 2nd is to review /var/log/syslog where NM reports very verbosely when its configuring an interface.
<curtis__> screw this
<dengxinjun> this is a book
<centaur5> TJ-, triple checked digits and even rebooted with saved settings.  I'll check the logs real quick.
<TJ-> centaur5: the way it works is NM controls a private instance of dnsmasq, the caching DNS server, which listens on 127.0.1.1. NM sends the configured DNS server IP address to dnsmasq over DBus when the connection is activated
<dengxinjun> I much do it
<TJ-> centaur5: check that this is a sym-link: "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" should be a pointer to "../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<TJ-> centaur5: also, check the content of "/etc/resolv.conf" - the target file should contain "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<centaur5> TJ-, no symlink exists and the DNS in resolv is the previous router
<dengxinjun> the ubuntu very ..........
<TJ-> centaur5: that explains it! Can you check this exists and contains the nameserver line I showed: "cat /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<allen> Hello
<dengxinjun> hello
<wmorri> dengxinjun, hi do you have a question?
<TJ-> !cn | dengxinjun if you'd prefer to talk in your own language
<ubottu> dengxinjun if you'd prefer to talk in your own language: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<allen> 汉字可以吗？
<dengxinjun> No.I'm not
<dengxinjun> 可以
<dengxinjun> 我也是中国人
<allen> 这个英语有点受不了
<dengxinjun> 嘿嘿
<dengxinjun> 我喜欢英语
<TJ-> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<centaur5> TJ-, yes it does have 127.0.1.1
<dengxinjun> 我经常在这里练习英语
<TJ-> centaur5: OK, the fix should be "sudo ln -sf ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf"
<SeriouslyLaugh> how did you guys know he had a question in chinese? just curious
<OerHeks> guys, english only please
<SeriouslyLaugh> based on his nick?
<dengxinjun> yes
<TJ-> SeriouslyLaugh: I checked his IP address net owner
<TJ-> SeriouslyLaugh: "netname:        CHINANET-JX"
<allen> 那以后都用英文
<SeriouslyLaugh> TJ- oh cool
<centaur5> TJ-, Thanks a lot you're a genius.
<centaur5> TJ-, Guess one of my release upgrades must have broken that
<TJ-> centaur5: it's a common issue where users/scripts forcefully replace that file not knowing it is supposed to be a sym-link
<dengxinjun> 美国这个时候应该是睡觉了吧，还有人？
<TJ-> all local DNS resolution is done by that private dnsmasq controlled by NM
<TJ-> !english | dengxinjun allen
<ubottu> dengxinjun allen: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dengxinjun> OK
<dengxinjun> english
<TJ-> dengxinjun: thank you :)
<centaur5> TJ-, Thanks a lot. My knowledge on how nm-applet works was too limited to understand what was going on.
<TJ-> centaur5: nm-applet is just a GUI interface to the underlying NM service. You can access/control it manually in a terminal with "nmcli"
<allen> 他们比我们快8个小时吧
<dengxinjun> Oh
<dengxinjun> english only?
<centaur5> TJ-, Good to know for future use. Thanks again!
<dengxinjun> I'm chinese
<TJ-> centaur5: and your 'all-users' interfaces are defined in text files under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<wmorri> dengxinjun, if speaking in chinese is easier for you try joining #ubuntu-cn.
<TJ-> centaur5: so, if you get into serious problems with no GUI there are a couple of options (nmcli and manual text editor) to fix things up
<SeriouslyLaugh> might help to direct him in his own language
<allen> so hungry
<dengxinjun> I'm hungry ,too
<dengxinjun> I like eat....eat
<TJ-> !ot | dengxinjun allen
<ubottu> dengxinjun allen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dengxinjun> ok
<AndChat406100> Jj
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<guest69__> !broadcom
<TJ-> !bcm | guest69__: I think the factoid is
<ubottu> guest69__: I think the factoid is: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> it's cool, ubottu just didn't repeat as it was so recent :)
<TJ-> hmmm, oh, both work! Teach me to read a bit more
<thoughtful_gobli> HI everyone, when i try to install any packages on ubuntu 12.04 I get 'Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages' errors. Does anyone know how to debug/fix this?
<thoughtful_gobli> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b4429d3ae69a58809c4b
<bencc1> can I su to root when I'm not in the sudoers list?
<wmorri> thoughtful_gobli, have you tried running sudo apt-get update recently?
<thoughtful_gobli> Yes, ran it just before and it ran without errors, I have also run sudo apt-get upgrade.
<SeriouslyLaugh> thoughtful_gobli try running sudo apt-get -f install
<SeriouslyLaugh> thoughtful_gobli read this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies-after-adding-a-ppa
<OerHeks> thoughtful_gobli, you'll need 2 packages in this order:> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<thoughtful_gobli> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6d07c062f36d188188a5 < it threw the same error
<thoughtful_gobli> ok, reading though that now
 * qu 
<SeriouslyLaugh> thoughtful_gobli also read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/451364/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu-14-04
<thoughtful_gobli> Ok, Thank you. Oh apologies i should have said i am running ubuntu 12.04
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok use this http://askubuntu.com/questions/100278/how-do-i-install-and-mount-an-exfat-partition
<AlexQ> Fixed! After some dist-upgrade and installation of linux-generic. One problem remaining: gazziliions of crash messages about a previous kernel still appearing. How to get rid of that?
<AlexQ> Probably cashed somewhere
<Ben64> pastebin the errors
<SeriouslyLaugh> AlexQ try to post a snippet of the exact errors
<spilt_milk> what's up my ubuntoonians?
<AlexQ> "System problem detected" appearing, which can't be true as they are all about a package "linux-image..(previous version that was problematic)"... Basically the messages that were appearing before I fixed the problem of missing linux-generic after upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10. So this looks like old messages appearing
<jnesselr> spilt_milk: Trying to install ubuntu on an old mac mini. Pulling my hair out. The usual.
<thoughtful_gobli> Thanks that was the one I was following. I have made a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list and run the "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get autoclean" command but still have the same issue.
<dave__> #test
<thoughtful_gobli> if i attempt to install sudo apt-get -f install fuse-utils I get a more specific error: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/64f16339a4c0c3053fc9
<SeriouslyLaugh> AlexQ run sudo rm /var/crash/*
<AlexQ> SeriouslyLaugh: oo, yeah, I've been looking for that, but thought it was inside /var/log
<jnesselr> So why does the ubuntu server iso keep trying to check for the cd-rom? It's not running off of a cd-rom.
<SeriouslyLaugh> thoughtful_gobli you may have to purge exfat and reinstall using the PPA in the latest link i sent
<SeriouslyLaugh> run sudo apt-get purge fuse-exfat exfat-utils
<AlexQ> SeriouslyLaugh: Thanks
<jnesselr> It's starting to get... irritating.
<wmorri> jnesselr, are you talking about when it does a hardware check?
<thoughtful_gobli> It looks like they have never been installed: "Package fuse-exfat is not installed, so not removed, Package exfat-utils is not installed, so not removed'
<jnesselr> wmorri: When I'm trying to install, yes. I think it's looking for the install media.
<SeriouslyLaugh> the run sudo apt-get clean
<SeriouslyLaugh> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<jnesselr> "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again."
<jnesselr> But I'm not booting from the CD drive.
<jnesselr> And when I try to mount /dev/sdb3 (the disk I put the installer on) onto /cdrom, it tells me that it's an Invalid Argument
<SeriouslyLaugh> then install the ppa; sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat
<SeriouslyLaugh> then run sudo apt-get update
<SeriouslyLaugh> then run sudo apt-get install fuse-exfat exfat-utils
<SeriouslyLaugh> AlexQ sure thing
<baiter> if you are running from cd rom, then you don't need to mount it
<wmorri> jnesselr, this seems to be an issue, I am looking for a good solution.
<baiter> it's already mounted, hence you can boot from it
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok then just add the PPA above, update, and install that way
<jnesselr> baiter: Sure, but this computer no longer has a functioning CD-ROM drive.
<TJ-> jnesselr: that suggests the /etc/apt/sources.list has the original DVD/ISO archive entry not commented out
<jnesselr> TJ-: What, on the ramdisk that's loaded right now?
<baiter> ...
<baiter> you are doing some strange stuff
<baiter> why don't you just install it like normal people?
<TJ-> jnesselr: check /etc/apt/sources.list, see if it has an "deb cdrom: ..." entry
<AlexQ> night night'
<jnesselr> TJ-: It's a ramdisk. There's literally no /etc/apt folder.
<TJ-> jnesselr: otherwise, its another issue, which is the mounting of the LIVE ISO image to /cdrom/
<baiter> ... what's a ramdisk?
<jnesselr> baiter: It's not my fault I can't burn a CD and try it in this drive.
<TJ-> jnesselr: the live env still has all the /etc/ files, its unpacked from a squashfs file system
<baiter> you don't need a cd
<baiter> to install it
<baiter> you can install from usb
<wmorri> TJ-, I think i found a solution, but I haven't had this problem so I don't know if it works. http://askubuntu.com/questions/593002/fail-to-install-ubuntu-server-14-04-64bit-lts-from-usb-drive
<jnesselr> baiter: Which is where I'm at now.
<jnesselr> Which is what's causing this error.
<baiter> isn't there an option to install?
<TJ-> baiter: the actual device doesn't matter; the hybrid ISO images are designed to work as if they were loaded from a DVD even if they start from a USB hard disk emulation
<jnesselr> baiter: Yes. I hit install, go through the normal prompts, set up keyboard, etc. It then fails to detect the CD-ROM for the install media
<TJ-> jnesselr: did you try the 'switch USB ports' trick so the device is re-mounted ?
<baiter> so can't you skip it?
<TJ-> baiter: no; it's a major fault. The ISO image disappears
<jnesselr> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> I used to see this a lot with SCSI-attached CD/DVD drives on servers. The installer expects them to be on ATA and if libata isn't involved, the device name isn't what the installer expects
<jnesselr> I mean good grief, LFS gave me fewer issues than this computer is lol.
<bhagath> can explain how to block usb data transfer
<latrodectus> bhagath: http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/133-general-linux/727195-disable-a-enable-usb-from-terminal/
<latrodectus> bhagath: also http://www.techrepublic.com/article/disable-usb-ports-to-prevent-unauthorized-data-transfers/
<bindi> are there any problems to be expected if I want to dualboot ubuntu with win10 and bitlocker on a fakeraid? :-)
<latrodectus> fakeraid?
<latrodectus> bindi: so long as you partition your drive correctly i see no problems
<bindi> fakeraid is kinda hardware raid but its software raid anyway, you know, motherboard raid
<latrodectus> !partition | bindi
<ubottu> bindi: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bindi> i know how to partition things but last time i installed on a fakeraid gparted showed everything 4 times (i have 4 disks in a raid0) but i got it installed anyway :P
<latrodectus> well it probabily didn't register as one disk
<OerHeks> usually bitlocker takes the whole drive..
<jnesselr> BitLocker can get really weird with ubuntu systems.
<bindi> I've shrunk the partition succesfully already
<latrodectus> OerHeks: can't you have bitlocker take a partition
<bindi> I would think that the free space wouldnt be encrypted.. that would be silly (or would it?)
<OerHeks> bindi, one way to find out, boot the iso in live mode and see
<latrodectus> bindi: it wouldn't be silly
<TJ-> bindi: It depends on the fakeraid, GRUB boot-loader won't be able to use it, but the OS should do via either mdraid or dmraid
<latrodectus> so long as you keep your secure shit on your secured drive, i see no problems with not using the full drive
<TJ-> bindi: you'll need a separate device for GRUB to boot from
<bindi> huh?
<bindi> i've installed ubuntu on the same fakeraid before though and it booted
<TJ-> bindi: also, 4 drives in RADID-0 is a recipe for disaster
<bindi> 14.04 had some trouble with grub installation but i got it with fixboot or something, 15.04 did it on its own
<bindi> no other boot devices in the system and it worked :P
<bindi> TJ-: they're SSDs
<bX> fuck
<jnesselr> So just an update, I'm trying something a little weird. I pushed the install media on the internal sata and I'm also pushing it to the external drive. Theoretically, I should be able to mount the iso from one onto the ram disk for the other.
<jnesselr> where it's expected the cdrom that is
<bX> fuck
<TJ-> bindi: that was luck :) ... RAID-0 (striping) means the first disk of the array must NOT store its fakeraid metadata at the beginning of the disk(s), and the partitioning must leave space for GRUB to install its core.img. GRUB will depend on the OROM of the FakeRAID controller for BIOS boot-time services, so it can only start in biosdisk mode, not nativedisk
<bX> asu
<bX> pejuh ngasu
<bX> you stupid
<jnesselr> well that was weird.
<bindi> TJ-: what was luck exactly? :o
<TJ-> bindi: GRUB often cannot find its core.img, or its root file-system, when fakeRAID is involved and its not a simple RAID-1 mirror config
<slacking> bX#knapa bro
<bindi> TJ-: right
<jnesselr> BOOOM BABY THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT
<jnesselr> So, final solution for those curious: dd the iso to both the internal hard disk on a partion instead of the full disk, so the EFI stuff still plays nice, as well as to a usb disk. Then mount the usb disk to /cdrom through fstab. Profit. Maybe. Still trying to do the install. At least it recognizes the disk at this point.
<taavi90> Hello, could someone please test if you are able to ssh to my server? I seem to be having port problems
<Ben64> use nmap
<stangeland> i am in ~ and i do du -sh * and i get a report saying that a directory called software contains 3.8G. So i enter that directory, and it only have a files...totalling up tp 400M. How can du be off with a factor of 10?
<swift110-phone> Hey
<latrodectus> strictlyb: you checked the hidden files as well right?
<latrodectus> * strangeland
 * latrodectus needs to stop useing tab complete for nicks in large channels ;.;
<HackerII> use the any-key
<ganymede_> latrodectus: It should match by last spoken order.
<latrodectus> ganymede_: it should, but idk if it does, i still have a couple of settings to tweak in irssi...
<qu> \quit
<neoserver_admin> can suggest how to scan windows clinets active ips from ubuntu server
<mrbryle> h
<eigart> Hi !
<eigart> https://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ seems to  be down :(
<latrodectus> ^checked it's down
<auronandace> eigart: this channel only deals with supported releases
<eigart> auronandace: okay, anyway the server seems to be up again
<eigart> auronandace: thanks !
<ubuntu037> Good morning, I have just installed a brand new Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS on a server, the machine has 128gb of RAM 2x 300GB Hard Raided SSD's and a 2tb Sata drive on it, Also a e5 1650 v3 CPU. THe machine is currently idling and has been all night but the load avg is 1.04 1.05 1.05. Does anyone have any pointers into what I should look into to determine what's causing this?
<TJ-> ubuntu037: Yes. Can you "pastebinit /proc/interrupts" ?
<ubuntu037> yeh, one sec
<freakyy> omg nice machine ;D
<TJ-> ubuntu037: did you also install the hardware enablement stack?
<ubuntu037> http://pastebin.com/2qBm4N0s
<ubuntu037> sorry it's a little strange formatting... you might need to toggle some options
<ubuntu037> ah no I did not, I'll install that one second
<Guest63695> hello everybody
<bekks> ubuntu037: After booting into your new kernel, you can take a look at powertop
<TJ-> !ltse | ubuntu037
<ubottu> ubuntu037: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ubuntu037> I have just installed it, should I reboot or anything?
<bekks> ubuntu037: You need to reboot, yes.
<ubuntu037> ok great, one second then!
<bekks> BEFORE you do:
<ubuntu037> oops!
<ubuntu037> to late haha
<bekks> You should slow down.
<bekks> Because you didnt do what you were told to do: investigate /proc/interrupts
<bekks> After rebooting, its pointless to do that.
<ubuntu037> I pasted it
<TJ-> ubuntu037: also, what's the current "uptime" - so I can get an idea of how long it took achieve those totals
<TJ-> ubuntu037: it's fine; reboot is good, no point diagnosing on an old kernel version
<ubuntu037> Uptime was about 4 hours
<ubuntu037> 24*
<ubuntu037> I installed the system yesterday about this time...
<TJ-> ubuntu037: right, so the LOC interrupt totals were quite high for that
<ubuntu037> what is "LOC"?
<TJ-> oh, maybe not so bad then!
<TJ-> CPU-local interrupts
<ubuntu037> thanks
<TJ-> when the LAPIC fires (Local Advanced Programmable Interrupt Timer)
<ubuntu037> when the machine boots the load is low, perhaps 0.2
<ubuntu037> at first I thought it was top/htop reporting the wrong information or adding 1.00 to the correct number
<TJ-> ubuntu037: generally the load average is due to internal kernel waiting, so it doesn't show up in any kind of process or I/O (disk, network) anaylsis.
<bekks> Even 0.2 is quite high for an idling machine :)
<ubuntu037> this is what I thought, the machine is replacing an older machine with a lesser CPU, no SSD's and Less RAM and that idles at 0.1
<ubuntu037> + and it has a little traffic on it
<TJ-> ubuntu037: it's not abnormal on a multi-core system like that to see a high load average
<bekks> Sounds like the old machine would have been sufficient :)
<ocnios> Hello
<TJ-> ubuntu037: I've seen quite a few E5-1650s recently with the same
<ubuntu037> the strange thing is that we have an identical machine (in terms of hardware) and software stack in our cluster and it's nowhere near this kind of load, even under strain
<TJ-> ubuntu037: same mobo/firmware version?
<ubuntu037> that I am not sure about unfortunately
<ubuntu037> Machine has now rebooted, load is 1.07, htop reports no movement on the 12 CPU's
<bekks> ubuntu037: So take a look at powertop.
<ubuntu037> 0.7% on a random core every 5(ish) seconds or somehting
<TJ-> ubuntu037: differences due to firmware/ACPI can often contribute. once it is booted looking at dmesg ouput you can get the mobo/firmware version with "dmesg | grep DMI:"
<TJ-> ubuntu037: is it a HA cluster?
<TJ-> ubuntu037: '5ish seconds' sounds like a write-back cache flush
<ubuntu037> what am I looking for in `powertop` ?
<bekks> ubuntu037: The output :)
<ubuntu037> ++ :)
<ubuntu037> Summary: 109.3 wakeups/second,  0.0 GPU ops/seconds, 0.0 VFS ops/sec and 1.4% CPU use
<TJ-> ubuntu037: check the idle stats
<bekks> ubuntu037: Thats just one line of the output.
<ubuntu037> shall I pastebin?
<TJ-> ubuntu037: if it is truely idling, the C3 percentage should be over 80%
<TJ-> yes please
<ubuntu037> http://pastebin.com/JZG9DYB5
<ubuntu037> C6-HSW     99.3%
<bekks> ubuntu037: C6 with almost 100% is ok.
<ubuntu037> this is the "Tunables" tab http://pastebin.com/PE0chfxa
<TJ-> ubuntu037: that looks fine, C6 is a deeper sleep state... but that might be the reason, because deeper sleep state == longer latencies
<ubuntu037> http://pastebin.com/TeGpHN4G <--- Device Stats tab
<bekks> powertop is designed to tell show you whats going on regarding power consumption
<TeoD360> hi all
<TJ-> ubuntu037: which CPU idle governor is operating?
<ubuntu037> Sorry, how do I find that out?
<ubuntu037> (I'm a programmer not a kernel guy :/ )
<TJ-> ubuntu037: "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<ubuntu037> about 10 lines all stating "Performance"
<ubuntu037> 12 lines perhaps (make sense for the 12 cores)
<ubuntu037> sorry I have to go for a minute, my new born is crying very loudly!
<TJ-> ubuntu037: that's correct
<ren0v0> ok i've asked this over and over to no response
<ren0v0> my software updater keeps telling me there are updates
<ren0v0> but i've set it to notify me "never"
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, open a terminal: sudo apt-get update  | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> paste the url here.
<ren0v0> cfhowlett, what does repository lists have to do with software updater asking me to update?
<ren0v0> i have "automatically check for updates" set to *never*
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, this will display exactly what is seeking the update - something that would be helpful to know
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, I'd bet/hope you did not disable automatic security upgrades
<ren0v0> cfhowlett, wait, so its not possible to turn this off via GUI? (security)
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, it IS possible but you are rather guessing at this point.  get the information and then you'll know.  sudo apt-get update ONLY displays what is requesting update.  it downloads/installs nothing
<ren0v0> i can see what packages, they are security updates likely right
<ren0v0> i want to turn this off
<ren0v0> so i'll find out how, thanks
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, you want to turn off SECURITY?  unwise ...
<ren0v0> yes
<ren0v0> i'm in the terminal 95% of the time so its fine
<TJ-> ren0v0: there's a difference between a GUI component notifying you, and actually checking for the updates. It sounds like your problem is the former ?
<ren0v0> TJ-, yup
<TJ-> ren0v0: which ubuntu release, and which DE (Unity) ?
<ren0v0> sound it  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<ren0v0> found*
<cfhowlett> nicely done!
<TJ-> ren0v0: that's for *applying* updates
<ren0v0> hmm
<ren0v0> well its currently not commented out, and it doesn't "automatically" install, it asks me, so still not the right file?
<TJ-> ren0v0: I'd suspect you're getting notifications due to 99update-notifier
<AvatarA> huh, unattended does not ask
<AvatarA> that's why it's unattended
<TJ-> ren0v0: but even then, the GUI will just check the file that script touches, so the GUI component is still the issue
<ren0v0> its odd, i've been running 14.04 for ages and recently reinstalled, i dont remember ever getting these popups, ever
<AvatarA> getting those popups is default behavior for ubuntu 14
<ren0v0> there aren't even any packages to install via cli lol
<ren0v0> 2 kept back
<ren0v0> ok stuff it, at least i'm on the right track i'll deal with it nother day, thanks
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, eh, might want to check that with a simulation: apt-get -s dist-upgrades
<cfhowlett> dist-upgrade
<TJ-> ren0v0: setting may be somewhere like $HOME/.gconf/apps/update-notifier/%gconf.xml
<TJ-> ren0v0: last answer here seems to confirm the 99update-notifier suggestion http://askubuntu.com/questions/218755/how-to-disable-the-update-manager-popup
<ubuntu037> sorry about that, seems my son likes to cry A LOT!
<ubuntu037> so is it less likely to be software (kernel) and more likely to be a hardware issue?
<ubuntu037> Regarding the Mobo / Firmware, they're different on both machines
<TJ-> ubuntu037: which one is on older firmware?
<TJ-> ubuntu037: or, do you mean the mobos are different?
<rugsey> hey, how do i install a windows .iso on a bootable drive FROM a linux system? i'm a newbie, please help haha
<cfhowlett> rugsey, short answer: you don't.  get a windows machine, make your windows USB and install away
<cfhowlett> rugsey, for further assistance, ask ##windows
<TJ-> rugsey: if the ISO image is hybrid bootable, and you are targeting a USB mass storage device, "dd if=path/to/windows.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=100M conv=fdatasync,fsync"
<rugsey> thank you very much....
<TJ-> rugsey: if you want to *execute* the windows.iso and whilst it is running, install Windows to a disk device, then use a virtual machine
<cfhowlett> this ^^
<rafibd01717> ping
<rugsey> sweet, thank you
<cfhowlett> !test | rafibd01717
<ubottu> rafibd01717: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<rafibd01717> what is the command to install vagrant on Ubuntu 14?
<rafibd01717> and install virtualbox on ubuntu?
<ubuntu037> TJ- : the new machine is the newer firmware
<ubuntu037> I'm just trying to boot into a rescue kernel to see if the loads are the same
<bekks> ubuntu037: How does that help in debugging?
<autoit> hey guys! i have dual boot setup in my pc.but when i boot into ubuntu my hdd seems to make audible clicking sounds. when i opena folder i can distinctively hear it. but when i boot into windows it disappears. i have checked the smart attributes and they are all good. any help?
<rafibd01717> I am using ubuntu 14.04LTS and want to upgrade it to 15.10. How can I upgrade it?
<cfhowlett> autoit, audible clicking?  Nope, I wouldn't trust that hardware no matter what smart attributes is telling you.
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, 14.04 >> 14.10 >> 15.04 >> 15.10
<cfhowlett> or clean install 15.10
<bekks> autoit: so show us the smart attributes i a pastebin.
<autoit> cfhowlett: it disappears in windows completely
<autoit> bekks: one moment
<rafibd01717> cfhowlett: you mean I need to upgrade in this looooong way!!!
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, you asked how.  I explained both options
<bekks> autoit: It disappears in Windows because Windows uses different areas on your disk.
<rafibd01717> I dont want to do clean install
<rafibd01717> it would require downloading a big iso
<bekks> rafibd01717: Then you need to upgrade that long way.
<rafibd01717> hm
<rafibd01717> very bad
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, then you have to do the incremental installs I described.  OR wait for 16.04 :    14.04 will directly upgrade to 16.04
<bekks> rafibd01717: And upgrading will require even a lot more downloading.
<cfhowlett> and 14.04 IS still supported
<MonkeyDust> rafibd01717  bith ways take a long time, choose the easiest, which is fresh install
<rafibd01717> hm
<MonkeyDust> both*
<rafibd01717> actually not a good way for people from 3rd world countries.
<rafibd01717> we pay huge amount for every MB than developed country users
<bekks> rafibd01717: 14.04 is supported untile 2019.
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, why do you suddenly need to upgrade?  14.04 still works and is still supported
<rafibd01717> bekks: good to know
<rafibd01717> just wanted be to updated
<MonkeyDust> rafibd01717  i live in a 'rich' country and am still using 14.04 too
<rafibd01717> actually I don't have any problem with 14
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, sudo apt full-upgrade            will get you updated
<rafibd01717> what does this command do actually?
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, 14.04 >>> 14.04.3
<rafibd01717> hm
<rafibd01717> thanks
<rafibd01717> well anyone know how can i install virtualbox on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, sudo apt install virtualbox
<rafibd01717> thanks guy
<rafibd01717> from .deb file what should be the command?
<rafibd01717> sudo apt-get installl something.deb?
<cfhowlett> virtualbox is in the repos.  why are you mucking about with out of repo debs?
<rafibd01717> because in this way I can install vbox in my another machine without downloading it again and again.
<rafibd01717> as said I need to pay huge amount for every MB
<rafibd01717> not talking about GB even in 2015 yet talking about MB
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, where did you find this .deb?
<rafibd01717> virtualbox.org provides i386.de
<rafibd01717> i386.deb
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, you have a 386 system?
<rafibd01717> I have a 32bit machine
<cfhowlett> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<rafibd01717> dpkg means what? and thanks for the help. :)
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, in your terminal:   man dpkg                 and read
<autoit> these are the smart attributes: http://pastebin.com/DsKZZxJk the drive only makes noise in ubuntu and not in windows.
<MonkeyDust> rafibd01717  dpkg meand debian package
<ashraf> sudo dpkg -i DEB_PACKAGE
<ashraf> it's for package installation
<rafibd01717> okay
<autoit> bekks: i have posted the pastebin
<ubuntu037> Ok so the top is still at 1.00 in a rescue kernel so it's probably hardware based?
<rafibd01717> to completely remove a package again what should be the command?
<ashraf> sudo dpkg -r PACKAGE_NAME
<MonkeyDust> rafibd01717  i'm curious, in which country are you
<rafibd01717> ashraf bhai bangladeshi naki? :)
<ashraf> hmm, :-)
<rafibd01717> MonkeyDust: from BD
<autoit> cfhowlett: i have posted the smart attributes
<cfhowlett> autoit, I'm blind to pastebinit.com because China ...
<autoit> anybody else can help? hdd is making noise in ubuntu but not in windows. smart attributes ok
<rafibd01717> where should I install .deb packages? In Home? What is the best practice?
<MonkeyDust> autoit  define noises, which ubuntu version, did it work before etc
<cfhowlett> rafibd01717, dpkg -i should direct it to its proper location without your intervention
<rafibd01717> I see
<autoit> ubuntu 14.04 hdd has never failed till now. noise is like... heads are clicking against something... i dont know how to describe it
<autoit> like normal read opeartion but louder
<autoit> it goes away completely in windows
<MonkeyDust> autoit  when did it start, what has changed
<rafibd01717> well I am getting errors..
<rafibd01717> softeng@softeng:~/virtualbox$ sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-5.0_5.0.10-104061~Ubuntu~trusty_i386.deb dpkg: considering removing virtualbox in favour of virtualbox-5.0 ... dpkg: no, cannot proceed with removal of virtualbox (--auto-deconfigure will help):  virtualbox-qt depends on virtualbox (= 4.3.10-dfsg-1ubuntu5)   virtualbox is to be removed.  dpkg: regarding virtualbox-5.0_5.0.10-104061~Ubuntu~trusty_i386.deb containing virtualbox
<whothehellami> hi, I am not sure if this issue is hardware related but I don't think so... I have a dual boot system with win and ubuntu 15.04 and grub is starting rly slow and needs about 3 sec for recognising my input. after selecting an entry it is also loading very slow
<autoit> since the first time i booted into ubuntu. it has always been like this. earlier i ignored it. but it became irritating. noise levels have not changed since when i first installed ubuntu
<TJ-> autoit: that sounds like the drive is resetting. check 'dmesg' for I/O errors.
<autoit> there seem to be none.
<rafibd01717> I think I need to clean my old virtualbox first right?
<rafibd01717> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13392254/
<autoit> the sound comes when there is a read/write op. because when i open a folder i can hear it or when i save a file
<autoit> MonkeyDust: anything?
<rafibd01717> so how can I remove my old virtualbox?
<wmorri> rafibd01717, have you tried to use sudo apt-get autoremove virtualbox?
<rafibd01717> no. trying
<MonkeyDust> autoit  is it old hardware, maybe? which windows is on it?
<wmorri> whothehellami, does it happen with you choose both ubuntu and windows options?
<rafibd01717> wmorri: is this command used to remove all packages installed from remote?
<autoit> its win8. hardware is not old 2 years at max. plus there is the fact as soon as i boot into windows it goes away
<TJ-> autoit: OK, I think you'll need to use hdparm to set the head-retract timeout, or disable the agressive power management
<wmorri> rafibd01717, you can use it to remove all packages that are no longer needed or to remove one package and the dependencies as far a I know.
<TJ-> autoit: I've seen these issues occasionally with some drives, not quite sure what triggers it
<autoit> i read about setting the power management to 255. but i was afraid it will affect normal drive operation in windows as well
<rafibd01717> hm
<rafibd01717> wmorri: do I need to restart pc after removing packages?
<wmorri> rafibd01717, no.
<whothehellami> wmorri, I  need to check this.
<wmorri> whothehellami, okay
<autoit> will using hdparm not affect drive operations in windows
<wmorri> rafibd01717, if you need an exact definition for autoremove just run the command man apt-get and scroll down.
<rafibd01717> hm
<MonkeyDust> autoit  ubuntu and windows work independentally, unluss you used wubi
<MonkeyDust> unless*
<autoit> but the hard disk is same. and i just checked power management seems to be off for my hdd
<amburger> is it possible to make compton show shadow only for popup windows, like reverse exclude-shadow setting
<whothehellami> wmorri, after selecting windows inside the grub menu I see a screen with the grub colour for about 4-5 sec
<whothehellami> wmorri, this should not take that long?
<wmorri> whothehellami, not normally it should boot right away.
<whothehellami> wmorri. also I am wondering about the time needed before the selected entry moves if I move with the arrow keys the first time
<hunterzeroxxx> hello friend
<nikolam> I have an user not using Unity desktop. What is alternative desktop search option that one can use and has an GUI for search results (A la Windows Viste/7+ disk search) ?
<wmorri> whothehellami, I don't know enough about grub to know the answer to that. I am going to look and see if there is a log file that can help us.
<cfhowlett> nikolam, Ms. Cleo has the night off, so you'll have to actually tell what desktop he IS using.
<nikolam> Xfce cfhowlett  and ther is catfish but afraid not best solution?
<nikolam> also it would need some indexing before search I suppose
<hunterzeroxxx> hello i am hunter
<cfhowlett> hunterzeroxxx, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hunterzeroxxx> yes i am ubuntu user
<wmorri> whothehellami, what version of ubuntu are you loading into?
<hunterzeroxxx> who use gnome here ?
<whothehellami> wmorri, 15.04 with 3.19.0-33-generic
<cfhowlett> hunterzeroxxx, wrong question.  describe YOUR problem on YOUR computer.
<amburger> nikolam: google find locate linux ,it's not gui
<hunterzeroxxx> ok
<wmorri> whothehellami, thank you
<MonkeyDust> nikolam  there's something called 'docky' or so, search tool, i'm lookng...
<nikolam> amburger, I know find, locate , needs GUI
<hunterzeroxxx> i have not a problem in my ubuntu i jut want chat with people
<cfhowlett> hunterzeroxxx, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hunterzeroxxx> ok
<dahui> Hi all... i'm getting sometimes problems with my wifi (intel centrino advanced 6235).. sometimes it doesn't connect and then i reboot the OS and starts working again.. I did two sollutions that I find (http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/322-ubuntu-trusty-intel-centrino-6235-slow-freeze and I install this driver https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi) but I just want to know if has any definition on this sollution because it's not 
<stefano> salve a tutti
<wmorri> cfhowlett, if you have a minute could you help whothehellami? He is having sloow boot times like 3-4 seconds from grub and I am just not finding anything to help him.
<stefano> per avere una lista buona di iptv cm si fa
<cfhowlett> wmorri, I had an eye on that, but I have not knowledge of his issue.  sorry
<cfhowlett> !it | stefano
<ubottu> stefano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wmorri> cfhowlett, okay I will keep digging.
<stefano> ok grazie
<whothehellami> wmorri, what I can see with dmesg is not related to that issue because dmesg shows what happens after grub?
<amburger> nikolam: http://linux.die.net/man/1/gnome-search-tool ?
<wmorri> whothehellami, yes i beleive so.
<wmorri> whothehellami, I would have a look in /var/log/syslog. It will give you a ton of information look for anything to do with grub or booting.
<wmorri> dahui,hi have you looked at the wifi touble shooting guide yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<dahui> wmorri: nops.. i never see this link.. i directly search sollution for my problem specific
<dahui> what i find is that these new kernels are having problems with this wifi card
<dahui> i don't know if this is possible.. becausa sometimes is working (like right now)
<wmorri> dahui, if you think that it might be a bug then I would look at reporting a bug. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<dahui> wmorri: i was thinking to install a debian distro just to confirme if they are having this problem..
<jibon> how can I install virtualbox on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> jibon, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<wmorri> dahui, ubuntu is based on debian.
<jibon_> hey $sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms line is required to install vbox?
<jibon_> sorry I got dc
<jibon_> aaa
<rugsey> where can i download a clean windows 7 iso? mine isn't working for some reason, says it is preactivated
<bekks> rugsey: Ask the Microsoft sales support.
<MonkeyDust> rugsey  ##windows
<bekks> rugsey: This is the totally wrong place for it.
<MonkeyDust> rugsey  type    /j ##windows
<jibon_> bekks: can you remember me?
<bekks> jibon_: Sure.
<rugsey> i'm installing it on virtualbox
<jibon_> I am asking to know vbox installation on Ubuntu
<bekks> rugsey: Doesnt matter.
<bekks> jibon_: You have been told twice already.
<jibon_> bekks: I got a dc
<MonkeyDust> what's a dc
<jibon_> can you please copy paste the lines?
<jibon_> disconnected
<bekks> jibon_: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<jibon_> ok from where you usually download boxes?
<bekks> From nowhere. You install them yourself.
<jibon_> I want to install centos server and a mac latest os
<MonkeyDust> jibon_  stop
<bekks> jibon_: So do it.
<bekks> jibon_: Do you own Apple hardware?
<jibon_> no
<jibon_> will it not run on a hp machine?
<bekks> jibon_: It is illegal then.
<jibon_> hm
<whothehellami> wmorri, I don't know if this is a problem but inside syslog one of the first lines is "ureadahead[213]: ureadahead:/etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-352_hybrid.conf: file or directory not found"
<whothehellami> wmorri, but I purged nvidia* some time ago
<Sohron> hello fellow ubuntuites :p
<wmorri> whothehellami, are you still using the nvidia card?
<Sohron> is anyone here having playback problems with spotify-client?
<Sohron> like a song in the middle of a playlist seemingly randomly just won't start to play...
<Sohron> play/pause doesn't help at least
<quest9> hi
<Sohron> i know the linux version is just a preview, but still
<whothehellami> wmorri, no drivers are installed so I don't think so. I wanted to install one but after that I got a black screen after rebooting so I've purged the nvidia stuff.
<Sohron> whothehellami: can you get to single-user mode with nvidia drivers installed? if so i have fixed some nvidia issues by reinstalling the drivers...
<whothehellami> wmorri, as far as I can remember I had this grub problem after a fresh installation of ubuntu (and windows)
<whothehellami> Sohron, sry I don't know what exactly u mean with "single-user mode with nvidia drivers installed"
<wmorri> Sohron, I think that you answered your own question saying that it is a preview. things will break.
<Sohron> wmorri: yeps
<CronX3r> d
<jibon_> hm
<Sohron> whothehellami: you can boot to single user by editing the grub commandline before boot
<Sohron> whothehellami: it's a non-graphical root shell
<Sohron> whothehellami: so proprietary nvidia drivers won't be in the way, at least i've had it working
<whothehellami> Sohron, stopping the X server is not sufficient?
<wmorri> Sohron, so i have been trying to help whothehellami with his really slow load times out of grub. He wasn't sure if the nvidia message might have something to do with it. I just wanted to get you up to speed.
<Sohron> whothehellami: i've had no luck doing anything when nvidia drivers are making trouble and booting to X
<Sohron> wmorri: ah so, okay
<Sohron> whothehellami: i don't think grub knows anything about nvidia drivers
<whothehellami> Sohron, yes I think the nvidia driver problem has nothing to do with the loading time after selecting something inside grub. especially if this is also happening if I want to start windows
<Sohron> indeed whothehellami
<rgautam98> When i reboot my pc, it tells me that there is an error in the / directory in the tmp directory. Can anybody tell me what this is.
<Sohron> rgautam98: what is the error message actually?
<rgautam98> It says that there is an in the / directory
<MonkeyDust> rgautam98  the exact error message can help find a solution
<rgautam98> And when i hit f it says there is an error in /tmp directory
<rgautam98> Thats all it said
<Sohron> hmmm...
<rgautam98> Now my pc is taking a long time to boot
<Sohron> rgautam98: is /tmp a separate partition?
<rgautam98> No
<wmorri> rgautam98, a long time like 30 seconds or 5 minutes?
<Sohron> well, i've not met this problem rgautam98 and the error message is very vague :(
<rgautam98> I have restarted it
<rgautam98> The pc
<wmorri> okay rgautam98
<rgautam98> It is checking for errors now
<wmorri> whothehellami, to get back to your issue, I would keep looking for anything that has to do with grub or booting in syslog.
<fsociety[00]dat> hi #ubuntu :) is it possible to export system-wide font setting from an other Ubuntu based distro and use it for other distros? ( for Xubuntu example )
<wmorri> fsociety[00]dat, you want to use the ubuntu font on Xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> fsociety[00]dat, you can install fonts to buntu distros
<fsociety[00]dat> wmorri: no, I want to use Trisquel GNU/Linux system-wide font setting for Xubuntu.
<rgautam98> It is working fine now
<rgautam98> Even i find the error a little vague
<rgautam98> But thank you for your support
<fsociety[00]dat> cfhowlett: to install is not important for me. settings are important.
<TJ-> whothehellami: the best way to debug that is to first identify if the issue is with GRUB loading the vmlinuz and initrd.img kernel files into memory, or if the issue is caused whilst the kernel is initialising, or the initrd.img scripts are running.
<cfhowlett> fsociety[00]dat, install the font.  edit your settings.  done.
<TJ-> whothehellami: to do that, edit the kernel command-line in GRUB and remove any "quiet splash" and add "debug" so the kernel provides lots of feedback on the console.
<whothehellami> TJ-, ok I'll do that
<fsociety[00]dat> cfhowlett: if I do this manually screen font qualities and sizes not seem same. I have small netbook screen and especially firefox fonts are the best I have ever seen in Trisquel GNU/Linux .
<cfhowlett> fsociety[00]dat, so install those fonts ...
<fsociety[00]dat> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> fsociety[00]dat, but pretty sure yo can't install settings from a foreign distro
<fsociety[00]dat> cfhowlett: Trisquel GNU/Linux is Ubuntu based and FSF supported distro, you know.
<cfhowlett> fsociety[00]dat, true ...
<ola42> hi guys, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 LTS based LXLE and I'm unable to hibernate it with sudo pm-hibernate can anyone help ??
<cfhowlett> !lxle | ola42, nope
<ubottu> ola42, nope: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<taavi90> Hello. My screen goes off after i lock my computer..how can i set it to stay on permamently?
<loa> taavi90, change this it setting, where power managment i think.
<taavi90> loa : it doesnt help.
<wmorri> taavi90, I think you can change that in the brightness & lock.
<loa> strange.
<taavi90> wmorri : yeah, i tried that too. It doesnt help
<taavi90> I googled and found various of options
<taavi90> Still nothing
<taavi90> I´m on 14.04
<whothehellami> TJ-, wmorri, I've added 'debug' and removed 'quiet spalsh'. I think that the IBM TrackPoint needs some time...
<wmorri> taavi90, if you set your screen to never turn off, and your lock to say 5 minutes that doesn't work.
<loa> taavi90, https://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<loa> ah i missed again.
<taavi90> I dont have laptop...i have PC
<rgautam98> taavi90: you can do it in the following way
<rgautam98> go to system settings
<wmorri> whothehellami, you have moved beyond my skill level.
<rgautam98> go to brightness and lock
<taavi90> rgautam98 : yes..
<rgautam98> in the tab "Turn screen off when inactive for"
<whothehellami> wmorri, ok. anyway thanks for helping
<rgautam98> put it to never
<taavi90> rgautam98 : i do have it on never
<rgautam98> tavi90: and still the screen turns off ?
<wmorri> whothehellami, wait for TJ- or MonkeyDust and they might have more information than I. Hope you figure it out.
<TJ-> whothehellami: was there a long pause during kernel start-up then?
<whothehellami> TJ-, is there a way to step through the start-up process?
<TJ-> whothehellami: not easily, no. When the kernel is discovering hardware that's all automatic.
<taavi90> rgautam98 : yes
<taavi90> rgautam98 : it doesnt work
<whothehellami> TJ-, after changing to debug and booting. I think what took longest was the TrackPoint thing. I'll copy related dmesg output..
<taavi90> after i lock my screen it immedinately starts to fade
<TJ-> whothehellami: the kernel initialises the hardware, then executes the /init shell script in the initialramfs (initrd.img file) which ensures the root file-system is available and mounted, and then it pivots to the root file-system and executes the /sbin/init as process ID 1, which brings the system up fully
<theptr> hi someone who nows how to make the icons on ubuntu desktop 14.04 by default smaller ? i found some guides but non of them work
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MonkeyDust> theptr  you can do it in dconf-editor
<whothehellami> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/PCJ6qCXG with quiet spalsh I see a 'violet' screen after selecting an entry also after selecting windows. I can see this screen for a few seconds before login screen appears or windows loading screen what made me thought that this is not as it should be. with 'debug' it seems like the TrackPoint causes that issue because this takes some seconds before I can login
<nonamae> Hi! Is there an alternate version of 15.10. If there is I cannot find it. I am trying to do a software raid install, and the howto says I will need ubuntu alternate for that. Maybe I should go with the server version? Thanx!
<nonamae> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<MonkeyDust> theptr  in dconf-editor, try   org.gnome.nautilus.icon-view
<whothehellami> TJ-, should I see a screen with grub colour after selecting windows? I am not sure any more if this an issue at all but I am used to use a faster grub with less delay
<cfhowlett> !alternate | nonamae
<ubottu> nonamae: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<swengin> I'm running a long running process(import script) in a remote machine that might take days to be completed is there a way to have it running without it being interrupted by my network connection?
<swengin> I'm doing that using ssh it's an ec2 instance
<MonkeyDust> swengin  sounds like a 'ssh keepalive' issue
<MonkeyDust> swengin  also consider using 'screen'... the process would continue even after ssh was disconnected
<swengin> MonkeyDust ok thank you so much
<apb__> Having a problem with wine, can't install sketchup.
<apb__> https://pastee.org/25f64
<apb__> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<whothehellami> swengin, MonkeyDust, mby 'nohup cmd &' ?
<soupnanodesukar> apb__: change your reported windows version with wincfg
<soupnanodesukar> *winecfg
<dengxinjun> What are you going to do?
<dengxinjun> What are you going to do now?
<apb__> soupnanodesukar: thanks!!
<shan> hi
<dengxinjun> hi
<dengxinjun> What are you going to do now?
<shan> may ask a question for IRC server?
<dengxinjun> Yes
<dengxinjun> I'm ask a question
<shan> i have some prob .. when i try connect to my server ,, it show connection refused?
<shan> how to solve this problem?
<bekks> shan: are you using ubuntu?
<shan> yup
<bekks> shan: and how are you trying to connect to "your server"?
<dengxinjun> much
<shan> i'm create my new IRC and configure it using irc-hybrid and anope
<dengxinjun> Oh
<bekks> shan: What do you mean by "I'm create my new IRC"?
<rory> shan: Can you please run the command: "netstat -tulpn" and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rory> shan: then share the URL in this channel
<shan> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/irc-server-with-ircd-hybrid-and-anope-on-ubuntu-15-04/#step-installation-of-the-required-dependencies
<rory> shan: run this command on the server
<shan> i follow this tutorial
<rory> shan: you can copy text from a terminal with ctrl-shift-c
<rory> shan: or you can do it all in one with this command, which will give you a URL to share in this channel: netstat -tulpn | nc rory.sh 9999
<andrea_> hello
<shan> i'll try
<Li> I even install winusb to create bootable windows usb but it's not working here is the errors I'm http://imgur.com/edit
<rory> Li: try again with that picture
<rory> Li: that url isn't quite right
<vi2nano> dd has always worked fine for me
<pukapy>  /msg NickServ identify 118932
<Li> rory: http://imgur.com/ZAIaEVf
<pukapy> hiii
<rory> awkward
<pukapy> what have i done
<Li> vi2nano: I spend the whole day with dd trying to make windows 7 or 8 bootable usb
<rory> Li: run it as root
<Li> tried all possible combination which I'm already used to do before!!!
<rory> Li: it says "permission denied"
<Li> rory: I do everything with sudo
<vi2nano> Don't run it as root. just chown the dir
<Li> what dir? I was refereing to using sudo dd
<Li> and the same with sudo winusb
<rory> Li: This answer seems to be related to your issue http://askubuntu.com/a/539803
<Li> it gives me all the crap about read-only crap
<Li> rory: I read that already but not solving the problem in here
<vi2nano> Still should be able to unmount the drive and remount as read/write
<rory> Li: I don't fully understand that picture. Are you trying to install to /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc ?
<rory> Li: It seems to be contradictory
<Li> both are usb sticks and I tried on both of them
<Li> both are newly formated with cfdisk
<rory> Li: have you tried with unetbootin? Has always worked for me http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<apb__> Failed to load DLL C:\Program Files (x86)\SketchUp\SketchUp 2015\ThumbsUp.dll   Ubuntu 14.04 LTS... wine
<loupe> hello
<MonkeyDust> apb__  #winehq (or ##winehq)
<cfhowlett> apb__, for help with installing wine and/or programs to wine, go to their support
<apb__> sorry... pasted to wrong channel :/
<loupe> my macbook pro went to sleep and i couldn't set it back to normal after pressing a key
<loupe> anyone the same issue?
<deviloper> hey can anybody tell me the proper channel for ubuntu-touch queries?
<cfhowlett> !touch | deviloper
<ubottu> deviloper: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MonkeyDust> loupe  this is ubuntu support, sure you want to be here?
<deviloper> cfhowlett: thanks :)
<MrKeuner> hi, using LTS I have to enter my private key pass each time I need to use my key. How can I have my system ask it only once each login?
<Li> rory: I tried but it doesn't recognize the usb drive
<Li> s
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  what's the difference between a key and a private key?
<rory> Li: so you (a) formatted as ntfs, (b) selected the "show all drives" option in UNetbootin ?
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  key to do or use what?
<MrKeuner> key is private key
<vi2nano> I could never get Unetbootin to work properly for me so I've learned to live without it
<MrKeuner> for instance I have my remote server do rsa key authentication and if I login 5 times, I am asked for rsa key pass 5 times
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  you mean ssh?
<MrKeuner> MonkeyDust, yes
<vi2nano> bootable iso's generally have their own bootloader in the image so you shouldn't need to install grub or other bootloader with one of those tools.
<vi2nano> You can just unmount the drive and remount with the -w option and dd the file to the drive
<Li> are there any images upload sites than this imgur?
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  i guess you have to enter your password for sudo and then the remote password... an rsa key should make you able to login over ssh without ssh-key
<Li> rory: yes .. unetbootin doesn't display any connected usb drives
<Li> rory: even though they are appearing in the file browser normally
<Li> rory: check this screenshot http://prntscr.com/958pvt
<TJ-> MrKeuner: sounds like you need yo have ssh-agent running
<Li> if choose type hard drive then the drive combobox is enabled .. otherwise disabled
<MonkeyDust> MrKeuner  http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Use-RSA-Key-for-SSH-Authentication-38599.shtml
<MrKeuner> TJ-, I think so, do I change some /etc file to run bash that way each time?
<TJ-> MrKeuner: A regular install should enable ssh-agent for the log-in session automatically
<MrKeuner> TJ-, are you on LTS?
<TJ-> MrKeuner: you may need to call ssh-add once to cache the private key's pass-phrase
<vi2nano> Li: have to tried to just unmount and remount with the -w option
<TJ-> MrKeuner: I'm using 15.10 and 14.04 here
<MrKeuner> oh, you mean regular ssh-agent install or, regular LTS install?
<TJ-> MrKeuner: as in any Ubuntu install should install, and enable, ssh-agent for log-in sessions, whether at a console or via a display manager X session
<TJ-> MrKeuner: check if its running to begin with: "pgrep ssh-agent"
<Li> vi2nano: no
<Li> vi2nano: I mounted with remount,rw
<vi2nano> Li: I would try to umount and mkdir like /mnt/usbdrive and mount -w /dev/sdc
<vi2nano> Li: mkdir as user not as sudo
<MrKeuner> TJ-, this is a clean LTS install and not an upgrade from earlier version. pgrep ssh-agent returns null
<TJ-> MrKeuner: hmmm, is it a server or desktop install?
<MrKeuner> may there was an error I may have missed in install logs? This is a desktop install
<MonkeyDust> bbl
<MrKeuner> what if apt-get reinstall ssh-agent? which package is that? openssh-client?
<AbuDhar> can I remove the  zeitgeist-datahub safely?
<AbuDhar> I don't need Unity btw.
<TJ-> MrKeuner: The X session should execute /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90x11-common_ssh-agent
<rory> AbuDhar: if in doubt, you can do sudo apt-get -s remove zeitgeist-datahub
<rory> AbuDhar: the -s is for "simulate"
<AbuDhar> oh let me try that.
<rory> AbuDhar: It will show you what would be done. You can pastebin it here and we can double-check
<TJ-> MrKeuner: ssh-agent is part of ssh-client, along with ssh itself
<MrKeuner> TJ-, I have such a file but it seems like it is 644
<AbuDhar> Remv zeitgeist [0.9.14-0ubuntu4.1]
<MrKeuner> so not executable...
<AbuDhar> Remv zeitgeist-datahub [0.9.14-0ubuntu4.1]
<TJ-> MrKeuner: that's fine
<TJ-> MrKeuner: read the file - it is sourced not executed
<rory> AbuDhar: Sounds like you're fine then, it's not going to remove 1000 other packages along with it :)
<AbuDhar> hehe fine.
<TJ-> MrKeuner: Are you starting the X server manually, or letting the lightdm display manager handle it?
<MrKeuner> TJ-, I am not starting it manually. Default disp manager does that but I use gnomeshell
<MrKeuner> can that be the reason?
<Li> vi2nano: it doesn't allow me to mkdir into /mnt as a user
<Li> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘usb’: Permission denied
<TJ-> MrKeuner: I wouldn't have thought so, since it is supposed to be started by the Xsession facility, and as far as I am aware, gnome-shell wouldn't avoid that
<MrKeuner> actually there is another papercut I noticed with this install. I wonder if they are related. waking up from sleep system wakes up unlocked...
<TJ-> MrKeuner: maybe it does though; maybe there is some environment variable that is read by that 90x11-common_ssh-agent script that prevents it starting
<TJ-> MrKeuner: I think the key part is "if has_option use-ssh-agent; then" ... "use-ssh-agent" being the operative bit
<TJ-> MrKeuner: I find that via grep: "/etc/X11/Xsession.options:8:use-ssh-agent"
<vi2nano> Li: Make it somewhere else then. Doesn't matter where as long as you know where it is.
<vi2nano> I suppose it wouldn't matter as you'll have to mount as root
<vi2nano> you could probably mkdir as root and have it work find
<TJ-> MrKeuner: is there any record of it running in the environment: "env | grep SSH_AGENT_PID"
<MrKeuner> TJ-, I found the line you mentioned but it is not commented out or something
<MrKeuner> env | grep SSH_AGENT_PID returns null
<TJ-> MrKeuner: OK, so its not that it started and exited early then, it just hasn't started
<rory> I have a bunch of files called page1.jpg, page2.jpg ... page60.jpg. When I do stuff in bash with them using *, it iterates in alphabetical order (1, 10, 11, etc)
<TJ-> MrKeuner: which suggests that Xsession isn't being used for some reason
<rory> How can I get bash to enumerate * in NUMERICAL order?
<TJ-> rory: pre-sort the list
<rory> in this case I'm trying to do "convert *.jpg out.pdf"
<rory> How would I pre-sort it in this case?
<vi2nano> rory: are they all the same filename besides the number?
<rory> oh ls
<rory> yes vi2nano
<vi2nano> page*.jpg
<MrKeuner> TJ-, How can I check if it is used? pgrep -i xsession?
<Li> Do you now what is this error I get "sudo: unable to resolve host myUserName"
<rory> vi2nano: same deal
<rory> vi2nano: I need to to be in numerical order not alphabetical
<rory> vi2nano: in alphabetical order, it goes 1, 10, 11, 12... 2, 20, 21...
<TJ-> MrKeuner: no, Xsession just calls scripts to configure the session
<TJ-> MrKeuner: do you have "/usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop" ?
<MrKeuner> I do
<vi2nano> rory: try 'ls -v'
<TJ-> MrKeuner: looking at the packages, gnome-shell depends on gnome-session, which installs that file, which I *think* is what allows gnome to be listed on the greeter screen
<EriC^^> rory: convert $(for i in {1..9}; do echo page$i.jpg; for j in {0..9}; do echo page$i$j.jpg; done; done) out.pdf
<TJ-> MrKeuner: what does the file contain? can you pastebin it?
<MrKeuner> sure, just a sec please
<EriC^^> something like that could work
<Li> vi2nano .. rory : unetbootin is working now and able to see the usb
<rory> yeah EriC^^ I was gradually converging on that one, you've saved me some time, thanks
<Li> the problem was due to ntfs partition .. unetbootin requires fat32
<Li> thank you guys
<EriC^^> rory: np
<MrKeuner> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/AsruAiEE
<TJ-> MrKeuner: the only thing I can think is to look for clues in logs. The only ones that may have something will be under /var/log/lightdm/ I think, or possibly in $HOME/.xsession-errors
<TJ-> MrKeuner: If this is a vanilla install, with no additional PPA/manually installed packages, and no custom configuration, then I'm at a loss as to why the Xsession isn't seeming to use the ssh-agent
<MrKeuner> TJ-, thank you so much. I'll check and let you know if I find out
<TJ-> MrKeuner: something you could do. Add the line "echo 'starting ssh-agent' >> /tmp/ssh-agent.log" to the top of /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90x11-common_ssh-agent then try another log-in. If that log file isn't created you know that script isn't executed. If the log-file appears, but ssh-agent isn't running, you know the "if has_option use-ssh-agent ..." isn't triggered
<icemac> Hi
<icemac> Yo
<icemac> Slow
<icemac> Slooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<icemac> G
<icemac> O
<icemac> H
<icemac> O
<OerHeks> too fast ..
<HackerII> lol
<HackerII> smoookin
<wylex> A
<nonamae> Ok I made a stripped volume on two SSDs on lvm2, but I am not sure it is now faster or not. Not sure how to test. Wit ' dd if=/dev/urandom of=testfileR bs=4k count=10000; sync;' the speed is the same 7,8 MB/s. With hdparm the Timing cached reads: is about the same 4257.12 MB/sec, but the Timing buffered disk reads is much faster on the lvm. sda:470  lvm:870 MB/sec
<nonamae> So will it be faster like this?
<nonamae> http://pastebin.com/LyEafJeB Here is how I was doing it
<bekks> nonamae: And whats the actual issue in one sentence?
<bekks> nonamae: using your bs and count values, it implies (for a sane benchmark), that you have 40000k RAM only.
<zidsal> would anyone mind giving me a hand on getting a broadcom wireless card working? I try installing bcmwl-kernel-source however the command line gets stuck on DKMS: install complete
<BluesKaj> zidsal, install dkms
<nonamae> bekks, issue is that I am not sure that now it is faster
<motaka2> hello, I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 but running sudo update-manager -d doesnt show the upgrade button in opening window
<nonamae> bekks, if I made it right
<bekks> nonamae: First, you have to benchmark your disks, not your RAM, as you did.
<nonamae> now I am testing with dd if=/dev/zero of=./largefile bs=64k count=100000 and the result is 6553600000 bytes (6,6 GB) copied, 7,2175 s, 908 MB/s
<zidsal> BluesKaj I already have dkms should I reinstall it?
<bekks> nonamae: why are you changing bs now?
<nonamae> against 3276800000 bytes (3,3 GB) copied, 7,82616 s, 419 MB/s so I thing I can be happy now :)
<bekks> nonamae: you are comparing cars and apple trees.
<BluesKaj> zidsal, no need to reinstall, which broadcom chip ?
<nonamae> bekks, I dont know what I am doing then
<zidsal> finding out now BluesKaj
<bekks> nonamae: Yeah, I told you what to do :)
<bekks> nonamae: use bs=4k and a count value that will result in a total data about 2x of your RAM.
<nonamae> bekks, ok
<bekks> nonamae: That will give you comparable results actually.
<zidsal> BluesKaj I can't seem to see what model it is from doing lshw -C network
<BluesKaj> zidsal, try lspci
<nitesh_> hi
<motaka2> hello, I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 but running sudo update-manager -d doesnt show the upgrade button in opening windo
<cfhowlett> motaka2, use the command line: sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<motaka2> cfhowlett: wouldnt I get in trouble using that ?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, same same as your gui, just not as pretty
<nonamae> bekks, 8,2 GB copied (my ram is 4GB)   lvm: 660 504 318 495 321 476 317 MB/s   against sda: 353 313 290 312 MB/s
<motaka2> cfhowlett: what does failed to download repository information means?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, could be your mirror is offline
<nonamae> bekks, results in lvm are very diverse, but seams to be faster anyway
<nitesh_> i have installed 14.04
<nitesh_> my wifi connection keeps on breaking
<nonamae> bekks, ok reading speed is 1,0 GB/s vs 531 MB/s
<nonamae> I am happpy :)
<nonamae> thx all
<monod> hello! I have 2 hard disks and I'd like to do a dual boot, windows + linux
<monod> will I have troubles with mbr and boot up?
<monod> will it work?
<motaka2> cfhowlett: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7149639b7002227c8671
<monod> google is my friend, tho
<SchrodingersScat> monod: that should be fine.
<monod> with no particular effort? SchrodingersScat
<monod> I mean, no special things to do during the setup?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, I can't see gist - china firewall blocks it.  paste.ubuntu.co   works
<SchrodingersScat> monod: you'll have to select what you want where if you want linux on one drive and windows on the other.
<monod> and what about the MBR being on one drive rather than the other or both?
<monod> SchrodingersScat, will grub be correctly configured for this setup?
<SchrodingersScat> monod: right, depends on your setup and what you're planning.  You can tell it what location to put that on install.
<motaka2> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13396549/
<monod> somebody suggests to use the Quick boot feature from the BIOS at startup, SchrodingersScat, to select which disk to boot from
<monod> :D
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | motaka2,
<ubottu> motaka2,: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<monod> seems like update-grub or grub2-mkconfig should work in my case
<monod> from what I read on google
<monod> I'mma try!
<monod> Cya!
<motaka2> cfhowlett: is running now thank you
<cfhowlett> motaka2, :)
<motaka2> cfhowlett: 100% [Waiting for headers]
<motaka2> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13396605/
<cfhowlett> motaka2, yep, you've got a all those exotic packages in your system.  disable them for now.
<motaka2> cfhowlett: how?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list            then go to each of the error lines mentioned and put ## at the beginning of the line.  close, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<SlashArash> hi i have a problem
<SlashArash> when i try to install samba in ubuntu 15.10 it return an error
<SlashArash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13396628/
<SlashArash> what should i do?
<SchrodingersScat> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.17+dfsg-4ubuntu2 (wily), package size 860 kB, installed size 11191 kB
<MrCeeIII> hello all anyone know of a good software package to convert .wmv to mp4?
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, avconv
<cfhowlett> it's in the libav-tools package
<bindi> why not ffmpeg?
<SchrodingersScat> practically the same difference
<TJ-> depends which release you're using; we've moved back to ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> bindi, has ffmpeg returned to the repos yet?  if so, yes.  if not, avconv is the (temporary) replacement
<MrCeeIII> i cant get audio from my wmv files
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, open in audacity, it'll pull the audio
<MrCeeIII> is it in the the Ubunto software center? avconv
<motaka2> cfhowlett: none of them are there
<MrCeeIII> its a video file that has no sound
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, libav-tools
<SchrodingersScat> wouldn't that explain why you can't get audio from them?
<MrCeeIII> I tried it in audacity and nothings
<SchrodingersScat> !info libav-tools
<ubottu> Package libav-tools does not exist in wily
<cfhowlett> motaka2, ok, now sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, what version of ubuntu?
<MrCeeIII> 14.04
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, sudo apt install libav-tools
<motaka2> cfhowlett: still some warnings
<BluesKaj> zidsal, sorry my network went down for a few mins
<TJ-> !info mediainfo | MrCeeIII this should tell you if there are audio streams in the container
<ubottu> MrCeeIII this should tell you if there are audio streams in the container: mediainfo (source: mediainfo): command-line utility for reading information from audio/video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.70-1build1 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 117 kB
<MrCeeIII> i just sudo get-apt installed now what do i do
<SchrodingersScat> MrCeeIII: avconv -i inputfile.wmv outputfile.mp4
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<SchrodingersScat> may need flags like -strict something something, if it gives a warning
<SchrodingersScat> -strict-experimental?
<nitish> How can I install kompozer?
<nitish> who can I unintall an application completly using perge?
<cfhowlett> nitish, sudo apt-get purge applicationname
<nitish> cfhowlett: should i use sudo apt-get remove appname before purge?
<SlashArash> can someone help me? i get an error when try to install samba! what u to guess? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13396628/
<cfhowlett> nitish, nope.  remove will remove the app, leave the .config  .  purge should remove all trace of the app and configs
<_gryf> hi
<SchrodingersScat> SlashArash: and you've updated your sources? sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install samba #?
<MrCeeIII> ubottu: SchrodingersScat:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13396892/
<_gryf> Is it possible to configure ubuntu 14.04 to suspend on lid close, but only, when the power cord is not plugged in?
<SchrodingersScat> MrCeeIII: yep, that's what I mentioned above, so it's avconv -i MOV012.wmv -strict experimental MOV012.mp4
<chano> @SlashArash try sudo apt-get update then try to reinstall
<cfhowlett> SchrodingersScat, can you direct me to or provide a brief explanation of "strict experimental"?  never seen it before.
<nitish> how can I install ubuntu in my mac with dual-boot?
<SchrodingersScat> cfhowlett: all I know is that aac requires it, so when mp4 container has aac audio.
<cfhowlett> !mac | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SlashArash> @chano i updated but nothing changed
<SchrodingersScat> cfhowlett: I think ffmpeg has since changed this to '-strict -2'
<ioria> SlashArash, apt-cache policy samba ?
<cfhowlett> SchrodingersScat, Okay.  thanks.
<chano> @SlashArash did you now try to do an install?
<motaka2> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13396978/
<nitish> what is samba?
<bittin_> http://i.imgur.com/KiL8VpZ.png WIP
<cfhowlett> motaka2, you have to disable those ppas.
<motaka2> cfhowlett: they dont exist lemme show you
<chano> @SlashArash if that doesn't work try 'sudo apt-get autoremove samba'
<cfhowlett> motaka2, do this: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<SlashArash> @chano absolutely i did
<chano> @SlashArash or try 'sudo apt-get autoremove samba4'
<chano> @SlashArash that should clean up what might be there
<motaka2> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13397003/
<SlashArash> i did it to! let me tell you what i didn't do! nothing i tried "autoremove", "-f install", "change source.list", ....
<cfhowlett> motaka2, safe to ignore actually.  did you do the full-upgrade??
<motaka2> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13397018/
<motaka2> cfhowlett: what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, sudo apt full-upgrade
<motaka2> cfhowlett: wrong command
<cfhowlett> motaka2, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nitish> I can i search for a word in wordnet?
<motaka2> cfhowlett: would that earase all my aps and disk etc?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, no.  that will do 14.04 >>> 14.04.3
<chano> @SlashArash the other recomendation is to exit out of X - then do the same things again  sometimes the package manager locks your ability to update
<MrCeeIII> well converting file did not fix the issue using vlc and still no sound when attempting to view a *.wmv file :(
<motaka2> cfhowlett: now I am using 12.04
<minasota> I've created a file with nano (rsync-quick-guide) ls -l shows it's there and all permissions are correct. I'm able to open all the other files in the directory except this one. Is is becuase it's name starts with 'rsync'?
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, 12.04 >>> 12.04.5
<MrCeeIII> i believe so
<SchrodingersScat> MrCeeIII: that's weird...because avconv recognized the audio for Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: wmav2, 32000 Hz, stereo, fltp, 32 kb/s
<MrCeeIII> i was using VLC to review the file
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, confirmation:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zykotick9> minasota: what are the permissions?  "ls -l rsync-quick-guide"
<MrCeeIII> yeah updates are loaded
<MrCeeIII> shall i open with avconv?
<MrCeeIII> i would but cant find it
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, don't know it isn't working then.  vlc should certainly have found it.
<minasota> zykotick9: -rw-rw-r-- 1 aeden:aeden
<motaka2> cfhowlett: Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<motaka2>  'Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140417)'
<motaka2> in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter
<MrCeeIII> the video plays with no sound and checked the audio setting a bunch of times
<cfhowlett> motaka2, disable the cdroms in your sources list.
<nitish> can anyone give me the link of donate for the irc?
<zykotick9> minasota: so what happens if you "cat rsync-quick-guide"?
<minasota> zykotick9: it's strange why it will not open. I tried cat and it doesn't work
<SchrodingersScat> !donate | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<zykotick9> minasota: "doesn't work"? does it give an error?  does "ls -s rsync-quick-guide" show size to the file?
<monsune> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<monsune>   proxmox-ve-2.6.32 pve-manager
<monsune> what exactly happens to my running openvz machines when i allow that?
<monsune> will i be able to remove and install again without breaking them or stopping them?
<TJ-> monsune: no, if the packages are removed the services are gone
<minasota> zykotick9: That's the problem, I can't use any commands on the file. No autocompletion or anything. So, I can't get file size od the file because even if I type it in with hitting tab, it  acts like it's not there
<MrCeeIII> SchrodingersScat:  how do i open avconv
<monsune> TJ- that's pretty bad :( i screwed something in there and i need to "reset" all the files in proxmox
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, it's a command line tool.  avconv -i filename
<monsune> TJ- would you happen to know a solution? i just need to overwrite all the files with default ones from proxmox-ve-2.6.32 and pve-manager
<MrCeeIII> oh ok,... well can you think of anything else i can try?
<zykotick9> minasota: well good luck, i don't have any other suggestions/guesses...
<minasota> zykotick9: I guess I could get the file size with *guide
<MrCeeIII> the issue is .wmv files playing without any sound
<minasota> zykotick9: ok, thanks for your help
<MrCeeIII> plays dvds plaws Wow and music fine...
<monsune> is it possible to force apt to reinstall a package when it is installed?
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, mplayer filename.wmv
<TJ-> minasota: what does "stat rsync-quick-guide" report?
<cfhowlett> monsune, sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<TJ-> monsune: "apt-get --reinstall install <package>"
<fatalityfayjin> #177
<monsune> cfhowlett, TJ- that looks great.. but will it remove first or just overwrite?
<SchrodingersScat> MrCeeIII: have you confirmed that the soundtrack has something to play? ie. it plays on other devices?
<TJ-> monsune: over-write
<cfhowlett> monsune, overwrite.
<MrCeeIII> let me try it on my windows machine
<monsune> cfhowlett, TJ- so possible that could fix my files in proxmox...
<TJ-> monsune: config files won't be replaced unless you add options to force that
<monsune> there is some crazy mess with libs or whatever, i can't even use pveversion now
<cfhowlett> monsune, I know nothing about proxmox ... sorry
<monsune> cfhowlett ok but thank you for the hint with reinstallation
<monsune> TJ- i was going to ask about that
<SchrodingersScat> MrCeeIII: just going off the info I saw, avconv recognized an audio track within the file, presumably after you used -strict experimental it converted whatever was there to aac, unless there were errors.
<monsune> TJ- so it shouldn't touch anything like configs and reset my openvz machines?
<monsune> i'm still very worried
<g105b_> My laptop has a combined (phone style) 3.5mm audio jack, when I plug my microphone in, it thinks it is headphones... is there a way to switch it to microphone mode?
<nitish> Is there an official twitter handle of Mark Shuttleworth?
<nitish> g105b_: you can use an external jack.
<nitish> Is there any other light-weight browser availble except chromium and firefox?
<motaka2> cfhowlett: is it upgrading to 14.04?
<nitish> How can I disconnect connected wifi network throught terminal?
<TJ-> g105b_: you'd need to use a 4-ring barrel plug wired correctly so that the PC can sense there's a microphone attached
<TJ-> nitish: "nmcli con down id <NAME>"
<nitish> TJ- how to get name of connected wifi?
<TJ-> nitish: "nmcli con show" - look under the NAME column
<nitish> TJ- its not showing any network name.
<nitish> its showing someting else
<nitish> its showing Usage: nmcli connection { COMMAND | help } COMMAND := { list | status | up | down | delete }
<nitish> list [id <id> | uuid <id>] status [id <id> | uuid <id> | path <path>] up id <id> | uuid <id> [iface <iface>] [ap <BSSID>] [--nowait] [--timeout <timeout>] down id <id> | uuid <id> delete id <id> | uuid <id>
<TJ-> nitish: oh, you have an older version. "nmcli con list"
<nitish> TJ-: yes now its showing the names of all network.
<monsune> TJ- wow i managed to slightly fix it by installing newest libpve-common-perl
<cfhowlett> motaka2, again:  dist-upgrade DOES NOT upgrade to 14.04.
<cfhowlett> motaka2, sudo do-release-upgrade will
<monsune> TJ- still get some errors though... how do i know what else libs to upgrade...
<nitish> TJ- after enter nmcli con down id <uuid> its showing error: <uuid>
<nitish> TJ-: after enter nmcli con down id <uuid> its showing error: unknown connection <uuid>
<tachyondecay> I've discovered I'll need to format my HD and reinstall Windows before I dual boot with Ubuntu. I don't have time to do that at the moment, so I'm looking into virtualizing Ubuntu on Windows 10. I'm having trouble finding documentation that isn't about Ubuntu server though.
<motaka2> cfedde: what is it doing then?
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<anglebert> hello everyone. I'm running lubuntu 15.10. I'm trying to change default theme and icons and even default font. I read that I'll I needed to do was create a .themes directory in home folder.
<MrCeeIII> still
<MrCeeIII> ther
<anglebert> But, when I open lxappearance for customize look and feel and go to widget, it only makes a slight change to the windows. Hardly noticeable. This theme I downloaded is gtk-2.0+, so I'm wondering if maybe I'm shouldn't be using gtk-2.0 themes.
<TJ-> tachyondecay: sounds strange; why would it neeed a re-format and re-install?
<tachyondecay> TJ-: You helped me on Thursday. I'm the one with the buggy firmware and Intel SRT
<TJ-> tachyondecay: oh yeah! I'd forgotten :)
<game0> guys, I have installed postgresql on my ubuntu
<tachyondecay> TJ-: Haha, I'm not surprised. I'm sure you see a lot of people in and out of here.
<TJ-> tachyondecay: didn't think disabling the SRT required a reinstall though, from what I had read
<game0> and I want to connect to my server
<game0> using pgadmin tool
<game0> can someone help me
<tachyondecay> TJ-: I can't find a way to disable SRT. :-/
<game0> I'm using ubuntu server 15.10
<TJ-> tachyondecay: typical Windows :D
<tachyondecay> So I can switch my SSD from "RAID" mode to "AHCI" in the BIOS
<tachyondecay> But that will break Windows. Which I'm fine with doing, just not this weekend. ;) So I want to try virtualizing Ubuntu, temporarily
<anglebert> upon further sleuthing, I think I found what I'm looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Theming --> [SOLVED]
<TJ-> tachyondecay: if the hypervisor will allow you to attach partitions as devices, you should be able to do it
<tachyondecay> Is that built into Windows 10?
<tachyondecay> I was going to use VirtualBox
<tachyondecay> But I'm having trouble locating a VM image for 15.10
<TJ-> tachyondecay: Something like VirtualBox or VMWare
<TJ-> tachyondecay: you would install from the standard ISO image file, mounted on the VM Guest as a DVD
<tachyondecay> Ah, I see now
<tachyondecay> And I think I've found a guide for how to do it
<tachyondecay> That was the part I was missing, because I've only ever used premade VM images before.
<tachyondecay> OK, let's give this a try!
<tachyondecay> Also I can't believe Firefox is using half a gig of RAM.
 * tachyondecay stares at it.
<VanessaNaire> I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 on a Macbook7,1. It keeps hanging when I attempt a reboot. It was doing the same thing on shutdown, but editing the GRUB config with this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off" fixed that. I still can't seem to figure out how to do essentially the same thing for reboots as well. Any ideas?
<tachyondecay> TJ-: Hmm, I've found a very recent forum thread talking about my problem on the exact same machine as me. This post seems to indicate I might be able to restore access to my Windows install without reformatting after I switch to AHCI mode: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2301071&page=4&p=13389664#post13389664 Would you mind just skimming through that to see if there's any gotchas I'm missing?
<cdk_> how do i enable overclocking when i cant find the xorg.config in the /ect/x11/ directory?
<BluesKaj> there is no X11 dir on the latest ubuntus afaik
<cdk_> how do i enable overclocking when i cant find the xorg.config in the /ect/x11/ directory?
<harishkrupo> the directory is /etc/X11
<OerHeks> xorg.config <> xorg.conf ... this is not generated automaticly, but you can yourself, with the nvidia/ati tool
<autoit> hey!i have a dualboot setup. my hdd makes normal sound in windows. but when i boot into ubuntu the sound is much louder. it sounds like normal read/write only but much louder. any help? smart params of hdd are good.
<cdk_> yes and within that directory i dont see the xorg.config file
<TJ-> tachyondecay: That does look promising, although some comments later say they suffer BSODs
<OerHeks> switch to console mode: Alt+Ctrl+F1. kill x server: sudo service lightdm stop # generate new xorg.conf file: sudo X -configure -- this will create xorg.conf.new file in your current dir. rename and move: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<OerHeks> = manually method
<OerHeks> but overclocking, good luck.
<cdk_> ok but bthen it shows up with an xorg.config and one that is a back up with nvidia org in its name then xserver trys to use both
<OerHeks>  xorg.config ??
<OerHeks> oh boy
<cdk_> yes i end up with it and a nvidia orginal xorg backup and it then screws up my resolutoin
<earl---> So asking for a friend. During installation, he formated the NTFS windows partition as EXT4 by accident. Can he recover his data or is he screwed
<VanessaNaire> Yea that data's pretty much lost.
<MonkeyDust> earl---  recover
<MonkeyDust> hm
<MonkeyDust> !recover | earl---
<ubottu> earl---: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tachyondecay> TJ-: Thanks for taking a look. I think that's a risk worth taking; worst comes to worst I have to backup the Ubuntu install and then do the total reformat/repartitionin/reinstall Windows. But I might not have to!
<VanessaNaire> Any ideas on my rebooting issue?
<VanessaNaire> I've read that there's a field for reboot on the old GRUB1 config that might have fixed it. Is there a GRUB2 equivalent?
<darkxploit> /etc/default/grub
<earl---> Ok. So the data is basically gone. Thanks though guys, figured it was worth asking.
<VanessaNaire> That's not a file @darkxploit
<earl---> Have a good one
<OerHeks> acpi-off means the system does nothing with acpi calls, like shutdown. you must manually press the powerbutton at the end.
<rey> alguém br ?
<OerHeks> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bekks> !pt | rey
<VanessaNaire> @OerHeks but it actually turns the Macbook off when I shutdown with acpi=off
<ubottu> rey: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bekks> Ah.
<OerHeks> you are right, bekks
<OerHeks> but that line is not even a sentence in portugese too.
<MonkeyDust> it's obrigado, not obrigada, iirc
<anabain> Hi, I need some advice/general directions in order to be able to connect from a remote ubuntu PC (or also an android device, if possible) to my home LAN (consisting of 2 ubuntu boxes) through my dd-wrt router (flashed to the latest giga firmware). To achieve connection through the internet I'll be trying freedns.afraid.org . As for the kind of connections, I'd like to ssh to both boxes and I also want to wake-on-lan them remotely. Is that
<anabain>  possible?
<rey> obrigado pessoal
<VanessaNaire> @anabain so long as you've configured your ports correctly and that router supports port forwarding.
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Is it worth installing "Ubuntu Restricted Extras"? Why? Why not?
<gsagie> Hello, i found this package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/etcd   , what do i need to do so i could do "apt-get install etcd" and it will work? how can i add this package to my repository
<VanessaNaire> Though remember, you'll need to set the second Ubuntu box to a non-default ssh
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, if you don't need it, don't.
<nbusrone> TJ- : sorry for coming back late which I promise. Going back to the USB3.0 wakeup port , I just need to do type this echo disabled | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/devices/4-1" ?
<VanessaNaire> *non-default ssh port
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: Well, I'm interested in what "Microsoft font" will do. Do you know?
<anabain> VanessaNaire, to avoid conflict?
<MonkeyDust> VictoriaXOXO  i never noticed that i did not have thel installed... which is a good thing... until i suddenly found out and did install them
<OerHeks> some applications need them, and some webpages.
<VictoriaXOXO> MonkeyDust: Oh, okay. Do you know what "Microsoft fonts" do?
<OerHeks> and documents
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: Oh.
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: Well, it can't hurt to install the extras?
<VanessaNaire> @anabain Yes.
<MonkeyDust> VictoriaXOXO  ms fonts makes you pay for everything you type
<egggs> the restricted extras is a touchy  subject,  if u want a true free machine don't install it. it installs  things that are not free.
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, no, can't hurt, it is one of the 1st steps to get all multimedia stuff
<VictoriaXOXO> MonkeyDust: What do you mean? :(
<VictoriaXOXO> egggs: Well. :P
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: Thanks.
<Aison> hmm, I disabled lightdm with systemctl disable lightdm.service
<Aison> now I can no longer enable it?!?
<OerHeks> but if you want to go proffessional, you might not want all the packages due to licenses, this differs per country
<VictoriaXOXO> MonkeyDust: Wait a minute! You're messing with me, huh? XD
<egggs> if you want to play dvds or  certain  music formats   you will have to install it .  for me i install it.
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: No, I'm just a noob.
<Cinnamon> hello ladies and gents, I installed kgpg and changed gnupg permissions as instructed. and then I got this error when starting kgpg: 'GnuPG failed to start. You must fix the GnuPG error first before running KGpg.' how can I fix this?
<zidsal> hi I was wondering if someone can help me. When I try to install bcmwl-kernels-source via apt-get to get my wifi working it gets stuck on DKMS: install complete. Has antone else seen this before?
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: MonkeyDust: egggs: Why does it say "pulls in support for MP3 playback..."? I can already play those files! :/
<OerHeks> only VLC can play them standalone.
<OerHeks> else you want those codecs.
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: I'm playing them in "Videos" now.
<VictoriaXOXO> MATE DE.
<fawkes_> Bonjours ou suis-je?
<SchrodingersScat> !fr | fawkes_
<ubottu> fawkes_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Cinnamon> and since I installed kgpg, terminal runs 'kbuildsycoca4 running' randomly.
<Cinnamon> I deinstalled it anyway, but I'd like to revert the changes that I made to gnupg
<Cinnamon> how can I do that?
<MonkeyDust> !info kpg
<ubottu> Package kpg does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> !info kgpg
<ubottu> kgpg (source: kgpg): graphical front end for GNU Privacy Guard. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 943 kB, installed size 1901 kB
<linocisco> hi all, I am going to choose free version of CRM, which one is better "SugarCRM vs VtigerCRM"?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: What do you people think about "Clementine"? Do you prefer another piece of software? Why?
<artisanIndia> anyone ever used ebay api ?
<bekks> !poll | VictoriaXOXO
<bekks> VictoriaXOXO: Basically, the choice of software is based on personal preferences.
<VictoriaXOXO> bekks: Well, I need help figuring out what my personal preferences are. ;o)
<bekks> VictoriaXOXO: Thats something we cant decide :)
<VictoriaXOXO> bekks: I was hoping you could. :o|
<MonkeyDust> VictoriaXOXO  making your own decisions is part of growing up
<VictoriaXOXO> MonkeyDust: I know (I hate growing up...).
<egggs> for audio i use .ogg format for mp3 and audiaciuos  in winamp mode
<Molar_Mass> Hi,  I have a friend using Ubuntu who put off an update for a while and ended up doing a partial upgrade.  Now, when they reboot they can't log in unless they enter the terminal, and then trying to startx leads to an error about not being to insert module 'nvidia-352'.  Has anyone heard of something like this happening before?
<VictoriaXOXO> Last off-topic rambling -- YAWN! "Stable release 	1.2.3 (March 8, 2014; 20 months ago)" 20 months!!
<VanessaNaire> Is there a way to show a address bar in files?
<momomo> i am trying to install vlc from sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<momomo> i added it .. but it appears as if I am still getting the vlc from ubuntu reposiotry
<momomo> how can I install vlc from tasht repoistory ?
<egggs> did u update list 1st?
<momomo> yes
<BluesKaj> momomo, the VLC from the repos should suffice
<egggs> and  accept new  ppa by the default enter?
<VanessaNaire> @Molar_Mass try running "sudo apt-get install -f" from the terminal. This should fix broken packages, then try doing the update again from the terminal using "sudo apt-get install upgrade"
<momomo> BluesKaj, not for me
<BluesKaj> momomo, and why not ?
<momomo> this is really not relevant, but if you must know .. a certain plugin only works in > 2.2
<momomo> vlsub
<data`> hey, I know it's EOLed, but is there a utopic mirror somewhere still alive? I need to install a single packet for an old benchmarking system, and would like to avoid upgrading now as this would invalidate most of the results
<BluesKaj> which plugin?
<momomo> vlsub
<MonkeyDust> i use ddg to look for subtitles, works too
<Molar_Mass> @VanessaNaire Thanks, but when I ran those it turned out there was nothing to upgrade...
<momomo> ddg ?
<Molar_Mass> I still have the problem though, what should I do to figure out what's wrong?
<MonkeyDust> ddg = duckduckgo
<momomo> yes, but I was hoping i wouldn't have to go through that process ... that's becoming really annoying and frustrating
<momomo> download movie, search for subtitles .. downlaod , open folder, unzip, show exracted folder, drag to vlc
<momomo> and if you are lucky to get the right sub
<BluesKaj> momomo, which ubuntu are you running ?
<momomo> 14
<egggs> did verify the ppa is in your source list
<momomo> seriosly, it shouldn't be this fucking complicated
<momomo> i hate that I ever put my life on fucking ubuntu
<momomo> everything is buggy and shit
<MonkeyDust> momomo  avoid profane qords
<MonkeyDust> words*
<[0xBEAKER]> Does anyone have any suggestions to troubleshoot a system that randomly locks up (completely - stops responding to pings, ssh, keyboard inputs, everything) daily?  There's nothing in the logs (I suspect because it freezes before it can log anything) and I've run Memtest which was fine
<VanessaNaire> Is there a way to mount an OSX partition in Ubuntu, or do the reverse, mount a ext4 partition in OSX? I want to store files in a location accessible by both operating systems.
<VanessaNaire> Nevermind, I think I'm just going to resize my OS X partition and add a FAT32 partition to store my shared files in.
<Molar_Mass> @VannessaNaire I have actually dual booted ubuntu and mac once, and you have to set up a separate Data partition (I'll go check, but I think it has to be NTFS).  Mac can't read ext4 I think
<VictoriaXOXO> [0xBEAKER]: How many passes of memtest?
<[0xBEAKER]> Just finished it's first pass, but I'm letting it run
<[0xBEAKER]> How many would be considered good?
<VictoriaXOXO> [0xBEAKER]: When I do it, I start it before going to bed and let it run all night. Don't know exactly how many passes that would be.
<VictoriaXOXO> But that's just me and just to be sure. :P
<[0xBEAKER]> Makes sense, I'll let it run a few more
<VictoriaXOXO> [0xBEAKER]: Weird how you sometimes WISH there would be some errors in there. Much easier to replace RAM than to troubleshoot something extremely hard issue. :(
<VictoriaXOXO> some*
<Cinnamon> hello there! I get this error: 'gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file'.. did this come because I ran the gpg with sudo?
<Kash>  /msg NickServ identify alskadash==
<DJones> kaseoga_: Time for a new password
<Guest19215> yeah :/
<kaseoga_> DJones: not me haha
<DJones> kaseoga_: Yeah, quick nick change
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, back for a bit...
<Molar_Mass> @VannessaNaire Turns out I actually just gave up and only used the ubuntu partition on the macbook (e.g no data partition as I suggested).  Still a pain since updating Mac OSX automatically hides ubuntu...
<Molar_Mass> I still have the question about the broken update with the problem with xorg conf
<moonpunter> Does anyone know: after you get the quickly-ubuntu-templates package installed, where is the default ubuntu-project template located, what are the file extensions to look for, or how to verify I have the package installed properly. I'm trying to use quickly because it SOUNDS like it will be easier than going through all the steps manually, but i'm this close to just going the other way...
<allizom> Molar_Mass: she left a while ago
<MonkeyDust> !info quickly-ubuntu-templates
<ubottu> Package quickly-ubuntu-templates does not exist in wily
<nitish> How can I install kompozer?
<the_count> Bashing-om: WHat do you think.. What kind of side effects would purging and reinstalling unity reap... Not sure if it could reset some of the side effects..... Or, maybe not. We still need to install the vivid xorg package, I think. Or maybe we already did that
<Molar_Mass> I have to leave, I'll ask about this later today
<al2o3-cr> nitish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallKompozer
<MonkeyDust> moonpunter  are you working with 12.04 precise?
<sg> hi
<sg> how can I remove the title bar in Opera?
<allvariables>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-18-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15.6GiB, 91.0% free ** Disk: Total: 2.0TiB, 29.0% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Oland XT [Radeon HD 8670 / R7 250/350] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82579V
<allvariables> Gigabit Network Connection ** Uptime: 21h 14m 26s **
<keepguessing> My bootup is fast but post login is slow.
<keepguessing> how do I debug why its slow?
<keepguessing> I am running wily
<MonkeyDust> keepguessing  here are a few tips http://paste.ubuntu.com/13400360/
<Guest68934> How can I remove the title bar from Opera?
<nitish> its looks like too complicated to install kompozer. Is there any alternative of kompozer?
<bekks> nitish: Isnt kompozer dead for years now?
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<nitish> bekks: I am searching for an alternative of kompozer.
<MonkeyDust> nitish  there's BlueGriffon, not in the repos, and partky commercial
<OerHeks> libre office
<MonkeyDust> partly*
<lickalott> hey all I've created a file in /etc/init.d called zpool_start.  it contains one line that looks like - zpool import pool0.  I've given it execute permissions, but it doesn't seem to auto mount the pool if a restart occurs.
<nitish> MonkeyDust: How can I install BlueGriffon?
<lickalott> is there a better/more efficient way to accomplish this?
<the_count> nitish: Try out Komodo Edit
<nitish> the_count: how?
<MonkeyDust> nitish  http://bluegriffon.org/
<unicornjedi> hello. does anyone here installed tinycore?
<the_count> nitish: http://komodoide.com/komodo-edit/
<nitish> is there any application like tux typing?
<the_count> OerHeks: At what hours is Bashing-om around?
<the_count> nitish: There is somethig called Google
<hk_> hello
<hk_> 有中国人吗
<the_count> hi
<VictoriaXOXO> the_count: There is something called spying. ;)
<hk_> what
<the_count> VictoriaXOXO: In what way am I spying? ... Or are you talking about in some countries?
<pauljw> nitish: recommend you install synaptic package manager and use it to search for available packages in the repositories.
<VictoriaXOXO> the_count: No, not you. The service you suggested. :P
<hk_> 有会说中文的吗
<the_count> VictoriaXOXO: In this day, Google is a verb... Really, no one says Bing it, or yahoo it, or
<VictoriaXOXO> the_count: "Use a search engine...", but we're off-topic now. :P
<hk_> Is there a Chinese? I can't speak English
<the_count> nitish: Clarification, use a search engine in which you find yourself obtaining the privacy you deserve
<nitish> the_count: :)
<Bashing-om> the_count: What is the current status with your disk usage .. continue cleaning up ?
<nitish> can anyone tell me that what is the use of synaptic?
<qwesd> hey!suppose i have a hdd of 500gb. what would be the difference in position of the first 100gb and the last 100gb? i am asking because my dual boot ubuntu is towards the end of the hdd and i was wondering if it will affect the life of the hdd
<allvariables> how duck duck?
<allvariables> hows*
<VictoriaXOXO> nitish: I see it as a more functional and detailed version of the software center. Not sure if that's correct, though. XD
<zidsal> does anyone have the time to help me get wifi working on my laptop? I have a broadcom card so it doesn't work be default. I've tried installing bcmwl-kernel-source, b43-fwcutter, firmware-b43-installer, however none of them are working. I've currently just done a fresh reinstall
<mathias__> Hallo
<mathias__> ist hier ein Experte_
<JaredFTW> is your wifi switch on?
<ille> qwesd: pase it where u want
<zidsal> JaredFTW yes it is
<the_count> Bashing-om: Bashing-om: I currently have 7.7 gb free... Shall I remove some files to make it less full... I have a 256gb ssd which shares linux and windows partitions, I have been slowely shrinking the windows partition and growing the linux one over time
<ille> qwesd: is not 80 anymore
<qwesd> ille: i dont get you
<ille> qwesd: is no worre where u paste your things on the disk. is not 1980 anymore
<JaredFTW> If you go to the network button, make sure you have Enable Network and Enable Wi-Fi checked
<Bashing-om> the_count: Let us look and see where the space is being consumed before making any changes  ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' .
<dbeginer> i am trying to run "sudo apt-get upadte"
<qwesd> ille: actually my hdd makes quite a lot of noise when booted into ubuntu. when booted in windows its very quiet but in ubuntu i can hear the i/o operations. i dont know why this is happening. its not clicking sound just normal i/o but loud
<dbeginer> i am getting this error dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zidsal> JaredFTW I have wifi currently worming by tethering to my phone and ebabled networking is ticked
<zidsal> enabled*
<nitish> How can i see all packages I've installed(not inbuilt)?
<zidsal> the lack of internet is a known issue with broadcome networking cards
<g0th> hi
<dbeginer> i am trying to run sudo apt-get update. i am getting this error "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." what am i supposed to do ??
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13401018/
<zidsal> dbeginer what was the last thing you tried to install? it wasn't bcmwl-kernel-source was it?
<game0> guys, how to search a word inside file using nano
<JaredFTW> I'd recommend sending the card to broadcome for repairs, or buying a new one, you might have to buy a USB wi-fi dongle until either one comes
<dbeginer> no i didn't do anything like that
<Bashing-om> nitish: Maybe something like ' dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages ' Also there is 'debfoster' .
<zidsal> JaredFTW the card is not broken. It works fine under windows. This is a driver issue with linux it is well documentated on the internet
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look'n ,
<g0th> How do I setup bluetooh audio for ubuntu?
<g0th> I tried blueman and it worked at the beginning but now it no longer works (the device is never found)
<g0th> any idea why?
<nitish> Bashing-om: what is debfoster?
<adam444> how can I get rid of the title bar in opera?
<dbeginer> zidsal : no i didn't install anything like that
<g0th> I'm on Ubuntu 15.10
<JaredFTW> zidsal: try uninstalling the broadcome drivers and find better ones on the internet
<zidsal> dbeginer nevermind then I recently had an issue like that where the installing of an old package didn't install correctly
<MichaelTun> anyone in here using Ubuntu 14.04 that would be willing to test something for me? Would take less than 2 minutes.
<qwesd> my hdd makes quite a lot of noise when booted into ubuntu. when booted in windows its very quiet but in ubuntu i can hear the i/o operations. i dont know why this is happening. its not clicking sound just normal i/o but loud
<dbeginer> zidsal : how did you get over with it ? will it effect working or something ?
<JaredFTW> qwesd: are there several programs starting up on startup, like Skype, Steam, etc?
<zidsal> JaredFTW the correct package to install to fix this is bcmwl-kernel-source or b43-fwcutter or firmware-b43-installer depending on what broadcome card you have however none of them work which makes me suspect something like a blacklist
<zidsal> dbeginer I'll find you the command I had to run in a second
<qwesd> JaredFTW: no additional programs. i can hear any time i open a folder or browser basically read and write ops
<zidsal> dbeginer what happens when you run sudo dpkg -C
<droid> hola
<droid> alguien que pueda ayudarme
<Guest80775> soy nuevo con el Xubuntu
<JaredFTW> zidsal: try running sudo apt-get repair or update, I honestly have no other ideas
<linocisco> hi
<MichaelTun> Guest80775:  you should join #Ubuntu-es
<dbeginer> zidsal : The following packages are in a mess due to serious problems during installation.  They must be reinstalled for them (and any packages that depend on them) to function properly:  ttf-mscorefonts-installer (no description available)  The following packages have been unpacked but not yet configured. They must be configured using dpkg --configure or the configure menu option in dselect for them to work:  cabextract           
<dbeginer> zidsal : it return this
<dbeginer> zidsal : The following packages are missing the md5sums control file in the database, they need to be reinstalled:  ttf-mscorefonts-installer (no description available)
<zidsal> I don't know what those packages do so you'll want to find out before I had a similar problem when my installer meesed up to fix it I had to run sudo dpkg -r <PACKAGE NAME>
<JaredFTW> qwesd: there might be something wrong with the sector that you have Ubuntu installed on
<dbeginer> zidsal : what to do now ? sorry for irritating i am complete beginer in linux !
<pauljw> dbeginer: did you try the solution in the original error?  i find that apt-get is pretty good at getting problems figured out.
<qwesd> JaredFTW: all smart parameters of the drive are good. i have run scans on the drive and all show 0 bad sectors
<qwesd> JaredFTW: reallocation count is also 0
<g0th> how do I setup bluetooth audio in ubuntu?
<nitish> Is there any racing game  available?
<g0th> It worked once with blueman (quite ok) but now it doesn't find any devices anymore :(
<dbeginer> pauljw : The following packages are only half configured, probably due to problems configuring them the first time.  The configuration should be retried using dpkg --configure <package> or the configure menu option in dselect:  runit                system-wide service supervision
<Guest6785> How can I be the president of USA again?
<zidsal> dbeginer I don't want to lead you down the wrong path as I am not too sure
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun : 14.04 LTS what you got?
<GNUmad> g0th: maybe this help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<BarrackObama> How to update ubuntu to newer version?
<dbeginer> pauljw : can you guide me how to fix this ? yesterday i had issue with runit and i use force removel command i think i had deleted runit package can you tell how to put it back again ?
<the_count> eBashing-om: What do you think?
<JaredFTW> qwesd: do you have a really really big amount of files/folders? if so, it might be the file explorer pre-loading them in the background, I honestly have no idea
<dbeginer> zidsal : The following packages are only half configured, probably due to problems configuring them the first time.  The configuration should be retried using dpkg --configure <package> or the configure menu option in dselect:  runit                system-wide service supervision
<dbeginer> zidsal : can you guide me how to fix this ? yesterday i had issue with runit and i use force removel command i think i had deleted runit package can you tell how to put it back again ?
<Bashing-om> nitish: ' apt-cache show debfoster ' will give you better info than I can .
<qwesd> JaredFTW: i don't its just 10gb at max. i can seem to figure out whats wrong :(
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: great.
<zidsal> as I said dbeginer I don't want to lead you down the wrong path as I don't know what those packages do however what I had to do ti fix my similar issue was to remove the package with sudo dpkg -r <package name> anbd then reinstall the package
<g0th> GNUmad: I already read that page
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4 I need you to run two commands for me and give me the output of the command.
<g0th> GNUmad: what I don't understand is why blueman no longer finds my device
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun Lets see those commands...
<pauljw> dbeginer: you're in over my head.  sorry.
<dbeginer> coeus@ubuntu:~$ dpkg --configure runit dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege ... i am getting this error trying to configure runit how to do it ?
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: apt --help (share via http://paste.ubuntu.com/)
<Bashing-om> the_count: You have bunches install .. - the size of /root blows me away . Let's see what cleaning will do for us ' sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; apt-get autoremove ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: What should it be?
<OfficeFanBoy> Hello all. i will copy paste my question also here.
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: then I want to see if apt will let you install with that command too like "sudo apt install uget" (don't need to install it, just let me know if it says it will or not)
<OfficeFanBoy> I have one question about regular expression (regex|regexp). Hmmm... how i can add backspace to replace? search"[:alpha:]$". Because if i use plain "$" it will connect all lines to single line.
<pauljw> dbeginer: that means use sudo dpkg --configure runit
<OfficeFanBoy> in libreoffice
<OfficeFanBoy> i want to only connect lines where is text together
<the_count> Bashing-om: I do have a kvm virstual machine which is located in /var/libvirt/somethingorother
<dbeginer> pauljw : coeus@ubuntu:~$ dpkg --configure runit dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege.. it shows this error
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun :http://paste.ubuntu.com/13401292/
<pauljw> dbeginer: you get that when using sudo?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Mind you I run real tight .. my /root " 1852    root " !
<the_count> Bashing-om: In kb, right?
<pauljw> dbeginer: sudo is what gives you superuser privilege
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: NICE no need to test install then
<dbeginer> pauljw : with sudo i am getting this error ... Setting up runit (2.1.2-3ubuntu1) ... start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused dpkg: error processing package runit (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Processing triggers for man-db (2.7.0.2-5) ... Processing triggers for fontconfig (2.11.1-0ubuntu6) ... Errors were e
<the_count> Bashing-om: Or what, that is a bit smalle
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: Ubuntu 14.04 used to not allow that. I guess you are on the latest point release like 14.04.3 or something
<the_count> Bashing-om: That clean up did nothing
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: try one more thing for me if you dont mind, "man apt"
<Bashing-om> the_count: No, the output ss directed is in megabytes .
<flyn4x4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13401362/
<g0th> GNUmad: how can I completely reset my blueman settings?
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have a 10.7gb kvm image inside /var/lib/libvirt/images, would that do it?
<Bashing-om> the_count: All I can advise at this point is to start removing applications that you do not use . We must get that disk space down to something manageable .. As advised at 90% file system becomes fragmented .
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun : got the man page
<the_count> Bashing-om: I'm moving things off now
<Bashing-om> the_count: /var is huge .. no doubt at " 11906596var " .
<GNUmad> g0th: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure bluez
<GNUmad> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun : I have this system working pretty good. plex server and 1tb additional hdd
<Bashing-om> the_count: we might look at the number of old log files there .. maybe cron is not removing the oldest files ???
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun : do you have any idea why apps dont appear in the search or (for a lack of a better term) start menu
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: does the man page contain the same information that the --help did?
<g0th> GNUmad: no I haven't but that's not my problem
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: try pressing Super+A instead of just Super (aka Windows key) and then try searching for apps
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun:  no there is much more info in the man page
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: does the man page include the install info though?
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13401557/
<g0th> GNUmad: ok, I got some different behavior but now it says "failed to connect"
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun Yes it does
<g0th> resp. failed to add device
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: great thank you for the assistance. Did the Super+A work?
<flyn4x4> michaeltun    No it doesnt show any apps
<the_count> Bashing-om: How shall we deal with log files, I was disconnected..
<zidsal> has anyone managed to get internet working with broadcom's BCM4350  chip?
<Guest48268> test
<GNUmad> g0th: try this , hcitool dev it shows your bluetooth adapter, then run /etc/init.d/bluetooth force-reload
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun : Sorry, there is nothing that matches your search....    , using just a single letter or a whole word
<g0th> I now managed to add the device again
<g0th> but I can't select it from pavucontrol
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: what is it that you are trying to find?
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: oh you are saying no apps display at all even before searching?
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun: Konversation, chrome, disks     heck i havent tried all the apps i have but to get konversation to run i had to go to the commandline
<the_count> Bahing-om: Ok... I do have Steam installed with a couple games that I never play... i was going to remove them... But I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13401646/ when trying to start the application
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun thats right
<MichaelTun> Konversation, are you using KDE or just using Konversation in Ubuntu?
<g0th> hmm and now it works again, I don't know why
<g0th> it seems kind of a random behavior
<flyn4x4> konversation in ubuntu
<g0th> and now it doesn't work *g*
<g0th> great
<Bashing-om> the_count: Log files .. take a lok at what is ' ls -al /var/log/ ' should not have files older than "XX.7.gz" .
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: first good choice, Konversation is the best. second can you open apps via Alt+F2?
<flyn4x4> good to know i have been using ubuntu for years and still learning
<the_count> Bashing-om: I assume older than .7 means numbers lessthan 7, there is quite a few... http://paste.ubuntu.com/13401700/
<tgm4883> Anyone know of a way to specify a build-depends only for a particular architecture?
<GNUmad> g0th: maybe rfkill unblock bluetooth
<flyn4x4> yes alt+f2 works
<Bashing-om> the_count: Fir stean ' sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa:i386 ; . See what results . Var: .8,9, 10 's ???
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: try installing MenuLibre via "sudo apt install menulibre" it will let you edit your system's menu entries. It might also let you see if any of the entries are set to "hide entry".
<flyn4x4> so does apt work the same as apt-get just fancy er
<Bashing-om> the_count: Log files are large, but in order .. not a lot to be done for the long term . We can dis-regard the log files .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok... As soon as I installed that, it autoremoved a lot of Vivid files...
<g0th> GNUmad: I give up, this is already my second bluetooth audio set, somehow it doesn't work properly in linux
<anabain> Can you set up a VPN like this:  remote ubuntu box -> ddns server -> the internet -> dd-wrt router with ddns client ? I mean, does the ddns service (free or $) restrict that kind of connection in any way?
<g0th> hmm it works from my android phone though
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13401811/
<g0th> GNUmad: basically it randomly fails and I have to try "random" resets/restarts/reload of various applications/services/settings
<Bashing-om> the_count: Ouch ! .. steam not happy as is .. tough call here .. remove and (RE-)install steam when we get the system back happy with vivid's stack ???
<g0th> once I get it working it doesn't play smoothly after a short time
<the_count> Bashing-om; and if I ' sudo apt-get upgrade ' this returns; http://paste.ubuntu.com/13401827/
<the_count> Bashing-om: I really don't need Steam at all... But I do use it a couple minutes out of each month.... Just leftovers of my past life.
<flyn4x4> MichaelTun : alt+f2 just mimics what i type, If it is a valid application it will run it though.
<the_count> Bashing-om: So we may remove it... The thing is.. We had better make sure that it removes every last thing... There is probably 4gb of games installes
<g0th> hmm, http://askubuntu.com/questions/252794/cannot-connect-to-bluetooth-speaker-logitech-boombox <- ok with this I get the best results so far
<Bashing-om> the_count: A mess for sure .. try'n to think our way through this.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Do you think Steam may have caudes the problems in the first place?
<the_count> Bashing-om: caused
<monsune> is there a way to make apt-get stop using ipv6?
<theplane> Hello, after installation I'm taken straight to Busybox instead of Ubuntu. How do I solve this?
<theplane> also, I typed "exit" and it managed to boot properly. How do I retain this without entering "exit" every time?
<MonkeyDust> theplane  which ubuntu version?
<theplane> MonkeyDust: Apologies, it's Linux Mint.
<MonkeyDust> theplane  not for this channel
<theplane> But I've seen similar issues on Ubuntuforums
<theplane> Their channel is terrible for help
<MonkeyDust> theplane  ask in the Mint channel
<theplane> I did
<MonkeyDust> theplane  you're in the wrong channel here
<the_count> Bashing-om: Here is new disk usage: How does it look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13402058/ It's about as good as it is going to get
<Bashing-om> the_count: Presently I can not tell how long or what efforts it will take to recover . Are you prepared to take the nuclear solution and (RE-)install ? As to steam it is stable in a standard install .. HWE introduces a lot of variables.
<monsune> is there a way to make apt-get stop using ipv6?
<Guest21906> When I click, the cursor selects the line above, the offset is off. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Reinstall Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah re-install the operating system... as the heart of xorg has been ripped out .. Maybe we can piece it back together .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I don't see why not try...
<Bashing-om> the_count: All for fixing .. let's remove steam from the system, go ahead as the package manager wants and rebuild . As you see the drivers for touchpad are effected .
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: sorry, for the lack of reply. I am working on an article about apt and yes apt does a lot of what apt-get does but not everything. I am writing an article to explain what it can and cant do
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: did you try MenuLibre?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Would removing the libmesa... Whatever it was called help?
<flyn4x4> yes i did
<flyn4x4> i went to the uget website and it looks cool
<the_count> Bashing-om: As I see it... It's going to be better for me to try to stick it out and learn something, the way I see it, I'll at least learn something
<Bashing-om> the_count: My focus is on steam/HWE. How did you install steam ? From our repo or other ?
<flyn4x4> menulibre let me see the stuff but none are hidden
<the_count> Bashing-om: Can we purge the steam application from the command line...? I installed it from the Ubuntu Software Center
<flyn4x4> and i guess its called the "dash" still doesnt show applications
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: thanks, I'm project manager for uGet
<Bashing-om> the_count: Concur on the learning curve, I expect I too will learn in this process . You be that ginny pig .
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: are the categories enabled in MenuLibre?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Nothing wrong with that...
<MichaelTun> it is possible to hide all apps in a category by disabling the category.
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: yes it is called the "Dash" and the panel on the left is the "Launcher"
<flyn4x4> no hidden apps or cats
<flyn4x4> just not showing any apps
<the_count> Bashing-om: And... I believe I have everything backed up, except my RSA keys... I do not want to loose those
<Bashing-om> the_count: Good on steam then ... rather than purge .. let's remove as we may want to re0install steam at a later time ... do: ' sudo apt-get remove steam ' , I can anticipate the system screamming and hollering .
<flyn4x4>  it worked saturday and i havnt installed anything scince
<the_count> Bashing-om: Wow... It says that it is not installed
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: installing doesn't mean it would happen. It is possible something happened in the System Settings or maybe via Ubuntu Tweak. Have you messed with those at all?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Well ! ... ok, let's install it and then remove it . ' sudo apt-get install steam '
<flyn4x4> ok Michaeltun thanks , i will try some other stuff and check out the new uget .   Thanks for your help..... Havent since it last worked...  just installed konversation on saturday then used it (the dash) to start konversation and then today (1 week later) no apps show in dash
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, now remove?
<MichaelTun> flyn4x4: sorry I can't be of more use. I haven't used Unity in a couple of years so I'm rusty on it.
<flyn4x4> its cool i will just play with stuff today... this computer is not my daily driver its just my plex server so no big deal just wierd thank you MichaelTun
<the_count> Bashing-om: Maybe for HWE we should have installed it for multiarch
<defcon6> hi guys. I just updated to 16.04 and am wondering about the Unity8 DE. Last time I tried to install and run it did not work and froze my computer. Is it usable in version 16.04 or is it still to soon?
<tachyondecay> OK, I have a recovery image and system image of my new Windows install. Time to rock and roll….
<lotuspsychje> defcon6: #ubuntu+1
<the_count> Bashing-om: So...
<defcon6> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<Bashing-om> the_count: No idea of how steam should be installed .. did not know there were options . You are on a 64 bit system and --- is steam 32 bit ?? I do not recall .
<quechon> hello
<the_count> Bashing-om: I guess it doesn't really matter. We were going to comepletely remove it, right?
<quechon> im trying to build a scantool software from scrath
<the_count> Bashing-om: Looks like Steam is 32bit
<quechon> im getting this when runnin make http://pastebin.com/D6ZLyZQh
<quechon> i have tried ln -s
<quechon> but no luck
<osho0000> hi guys i can't get the speed of my laptop with sudo dmidecode | grep -A 15 Memory nor with sudo lshw -short -C memory
<osho0000> sorry, the speen of the memory
<Bashing-om> the_count: Well " completely" is relative .. if we "remove" it's config files will remain // If we purge then the config files will also be removed .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Take a look at this link: http://linuxconfig.org/installation-of-steam-client-on-debian-jessie-8-linux-64bit
<the_count> Bashing-om: Right
<Bashing-om> the_count: Look'n . be back in a bit .
<quechon> any suggestion
<Bashing-om> the_count: As we install from repo, I do not see the relevance for a 'debian' install method - in this case .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I was pointing you to this as a ' partial ' reference
<the_count> Bashing-om: From the requirements point of view
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah . is good info to keep in mimd .. I am hopefull our package manager will advise us along our way .
<globalist> Hello everybody! I downloaded 15.10 (sha- and md5 sums check out) and I cannot, for the life of me, create a bootable USB device. I tried it with the Startup Disk Creator and the dd-command and even used 3 different USB sticks -- but to no avail. With either method the USB is either not even recognized during bootup or i get a black screen with nothing more than "boot error". I can't find any specific information online so I wanted t
<globalist> o ask if any of you had some ideas? :)
<the_count> Bashing-om: That would be ideal... So... What do we start out with?
<AlexQ> globalist: Have you tried reading an image of the disk (after writing with dd) and verifying the md5 and/or sha1 checksum?
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' sudo apt-get remove steam' is the start .. if that completes .. ' sudo apt-get 0f install ' . See what Xorg looks like . O do expect to have to re-install some of the HWE components .
<the_count> Bashing-om: And another thing about completely reinstalling Ubuntu, I'm still learning the in's and out's of the file structure/os and it's not as straingtforeward for me as is windows as it currently stands
<globalist> AlexQ: Actually I didn't (and not once has that been necessary with any Ubuntu flavor for me) but you're right, that's something I have to check out!
<Bashing-om> * sudo apt-get -f install **
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Is it possible to install (try) another desktop environment WITHOUT also installing duplicates of all software? :/
<AlexQ> globalist: When reading an ISO filesystem directly from the pendrive device to file using dd, you will most likely need to specify the exact amount of bytes to copy (exact to the original .iso REAL filesize), otherwise you'll end up reading the whole device I guess.
<the_count> Bashing-om: ' sudo apt-get -f install ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/13402910/
<Bashing-om> the_count: linux file system is compl;etely different . once you are comforable with the file system you are well on your way to mastering system administration .
<al2o3-cr> YWH_1: What you looking for?
<the_count> Bashing-om: When I first started, I could not understand the concept of having / as the root directory...
<Bashing-om> the_count: I know no better thing than to allow the ystem to break, and then fix it .. Go ahead and ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' // scary thought .. byt we have the tools to rebuild .
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: What is scary with apt-get autoremove?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Why is this? I got two minutes to wait untill my current backup od home is done
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/13402910/ . This system is HWE enabled .. and we rip the heart out of Xorg .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Is the heart of xorg not already removed, or does the system think they need removed when they are really nessesary?
<the_count> Bashing-om: If you were to give me a one sentence definition of HWE that would give me a basis of understanding, how would you define it?
<Bashing-om> the_count: The latter os our case . == required, and we make sure HWE is satisfied after ripping the system apart .
<Bashing-om> the_count: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack .
<the_count> Bashing-om; okBashing-om: So, basically it replaces the kernel of a system
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah and also Xserver ( Xorg amongst all that ) .
<custom> how does steam work with ubuntu?
<custom> how well
<VictoriaXOXO> On a scale from 37 to 175939543? 102483.
<tachyondecay> Interesting: live USB recognized my touchpad this boot, even though on previous boot it did not. Hmm.
<n1ghtmar3> well enough
<VictoriaXOXO> custom: It just... works.
<zykotick9> VictoriaXOXO: just choose your metapackge carefully, and yes (kinda).  An example, of XFCE - if you install xubuntu-desktop you'll get a lot of duplaction, if you instead install xfce4 you just get XFCE.  good luck.
<the_count> Bashing-om; ok.. have everything backed up that I want backed up... Proceding to tear apart system
<custom> what distro would you suggest trying.
<VictoriaXOXO> zykotick9: What about Cinnamon? Any way to just change the VISUAL things?
<Bashing-om> the_count: K; We have the tools, we have the technology; we can rebuild .
<zykotick9> VictoriaXOXO: sorry i'm not familiar with cinnamon, so don't know the details.
<egggs> steam works great on my system, but its all about the video card and  drivers you choose
<the_count> Bashing-om: Good
<VictoriaXOXO> zykotick9: Darn...
<the_count> Bashing-om: Now what shall I do
<alethes> I'm unable to use tethering on my Ubuntu 15.10 desktop computer. In case it's relevant, it has the Rampage V Extreme motherboard. I tried both with  an iPhone 5S and LG G4, through USB and Wi-Fi. I can establish a network connection, but I can't access the Internet.
<alethes> Is this the right place to seek support? I'm willing to pay to get this issue solved.
<custom> would you suggest Mint, Black Lab linux,  Steam OS, straight Ubuntu? Does it make any difference
<VictoriaXOXO> custom: Mint/Ubuntu. :)
<the_count> custom: What are you lookinf for in an os?
<egggs> what are your  pc  specs?
<custom> something that work well with Steam.. Im familiar with Linux
<tachyondecay> Ubuntu works fine with Steam
<egggs> whatever the case an easy way to test is  live cd or   vitural machince it
<AlexQ> On clean Xubuntu 15.10 install or Xubuntu 15.10 live I have nice smooth (pixel-precise) scrolling on my touchpad and it works well in Mousepad or Gedit, but I had a problem on my Xubuntu 15.04 (it was smoothly scrolling for some distance and then jumping, as in old-school mouse wheel-like scrolling - as if both scrolling methods were active simultaneously), and unfortunately the problem remains after upgrading to 15.10. Any ideas? I don't
<the_count> custom: SteamOS will almost undoubtebly work the best with steam
<Bashing-om> the_count: "autoremove" is done ? Let's look : 'dpkg -l linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-vivid:i386 '
<globalist> custom: Depending on how much you want to experiment with different desktop environments you can try any of these. The Ubuntu base makes them very stable, it's quite a matter of personal taste and to what "desktop behaviour" you're accustomed! :)
<custom> ok Thanks guys
<the_count> Bashing-om: Returned: ' dpkg-query: no packages found matching libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid ; dpkg-query: no packages found matching libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid:i386 ' and http://paste.ubuntu.com/13403774/
<alethes> Tethering works without issues on my Ubuntu 15.04 laptop, Windows, iOS and OS X devices. However, I can't connect to Internet on my Ubuntu 15.10 desktop. What could be the reason?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Expected " no packages found" we did remove them .. this is overkill if You are not going to run games - 32 bit apps - . IF there is nop need of the 43 bit libraries we can do with out a bunch of stuff .
<ubuntus> hi all
<bittin_> hi
<AlexQ> alethes: Can you ping your device?
<mks656> having prblm clnup boot
<the_count> Bashing-om: I don't see why we cannot just remove everything we don't need now... If in the future I ever want to reinstall steam, then we can figure it out. I still have my windows partition to play games on if I really feel the desire
<the_count> Bashing-om: I say just get rid of it... I got more productive projects to do anyway
<globalist> ubuntus: hi! :)
<Bashing-om> the_count: Makes life simpler .. ' sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid ' .
<globalist> bittin_: hi! :)
<bittin_> hi
<grash> join #ubuntu-hu
<ubuntus> тут по русски кто то понимает?
<the_count> Bashing-om: I thought wayland was bad?
<alethes> AlexQ: Thank you for answering. I'm not sure how to check the IP...
<Bashing-om> the_count: I too was surprised to see it .. no idea what the developers have in mind here .
<AlexQ> alethes: What does command 'route' output?
<AlexQ> alethes: After connecting to the hotspot of course.
<mks656> no icq
<the_count> bashing-om: So... It finished, no hiccups. Do you do any development, or do you do purly system admin work?
<alethes> AlexQ: I'm currently connected to my LG G4. The interface is usb0. The 'route' command outputs three lines. The 'destination' values are: default, link-local, 192.168.42.0
<AlexQ> alethes: What is the 'gateway' column entry for default?
<Bashing-om> the_count: I used to be the senior Network Controller in communications networks . Retired now and I spend my time learning this operating system .
<AlexQ> 192.168.42.1 ?
<alethes> AlexQ: 192.168.42.129
<AlexQ> alethes: Can you try 'ping 192.168.42.129' ?
<alethes> AlexQ: It works
<AlexQ> alethes: And if you try like 'ping 8.8.8.8' ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: So, what's next on the list?
<bindi> how can i check my system disk performance with the included tool? it wants to unmount the disk but i dont think you can do that, its the system disk
<alethes> AlexQ: It works as well. However, the browser is unable to resolve any hostname and I can't eg. ssh to a server.
<AlexQ> alethes: Than it is just a DNS config issue, most likely.
<ubuntu-mate_> hello
<globalist> hello, ubuntu-mate_!
<AlexQ> alethes: Do 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does ANYONE know what this error (at shutdown) means? "Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Server [FAIL]"
<Bashing-om> the_count: I am considering .. gimme a bit more .. if it is safe, and now time to reboot .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, I'll reboot now... Say, sometime it doesn't boot up, then what happens?
<the_count> Bashing-om: How do I know if it is safe to reboot?
<alethes> AlexQ: I've been using a landline connection without issues. Tthe router broke yesterday and I'd like to use the mobile network until the replacement arrives. I just tried 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' and it outputs:
<alethes> AlexQ: # Generated by Network Manager
<alethes> AlexQ: search fritz.box (the name of the router I've been using)
<pauljw> the_count: wait, Bashing-om will let you know
<alethes> AlexQ: nameserver 192.168.178.1
<Bitnova> hi, im having an issue with Bluez sending and recieving files to my phone. If i want to uninstall Bluez and purge so that i can reinstall it, it wants to also uninstall Kodi and i dont want that to happen. any thoughts?
<the_count> pauljw: You bet I'll wait
<alethes> AlexQ: I can see it has been overwritten now, but I'm not sure how to fix it.
<pauljw> :)
<the_count> pauljw: Not really in the mood to mess up Ubuntu further when it could have been prevented
<alethes> AlexQ: I changed it to 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' and it works fine. Thank you very much for your help!
<AlexQ> alethes: Yeah, I was just typing you a more detailed instruction. Bear in mind that it might be permanent, don't know how NetworkManager behaves.
<globalist> Bitnova: there is (among other workarounds) this: https://askubuntu.com/a/695903
<globalist> Bitnova: You might also want to try "apt-get --reinstall bluez" first :)
<AlexQ> alethes: For a more permanent solution, you could try to remove the file, and reconnect, or preferably reboot your system. If that doesn't resolve the issue, just click on the NetworkManager applet that you use to connect to networks, select Edit connections..., edit the connection you are going to use and type the IP address of your phone (the one from destination column of default-route from route) , or e.g. Google's NS you just configu
<tachyondecay> I am in the Ubuntu live environment right now trying to install alongside Windows. I need to shrink the NTFS partition, but I can't do this with the Ubuntu installer's partitioner. GParted does not see my SSD
<tachyondecay> The SSD was previously mounted and recognized by the live environment, and the Ubuntu installer partioner can see its partitions fine
<lotus|xenial> !uefi | tachyondecay
<ubottu> tachyondecay: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bitnova> globalist, thank you so much. im going to try that. Yes i will try reinstall first, but i think there might be some wrong installation of config... so i want to purge.. and then reinstall
<lotus|xenial> tachyondecay: make your life easy and install ubuntu single :p
<the_count> tachyodecay: What windows OS do you have installed?
<tachyondecay> Windows 10
<AlexQ> Bitnova: globalist: Yeah, purge is a good idea.
<tachyondecay> I tried shrinking the partition from there already, but it wants to keep like 120 GB
<Bitnova> sounds good
<bekks> tachyondecay: Can you take a screenshot of which disks you can see in gparted?
<AlexQ> tachyondecay: It is still a bit strange that the installer sees that partition, and GParted doesn't. Are you sure you checked the device select box in top-right corner of the GParted interface?
<tachyondecay> I want 40 GB for Windows, 170 GB for a shared data partition, and the rest for Ubuntu
<bekks> tachyondecay: Most likely Windows 10 needs more than 40G.
<tachyondecay> AlexQ: Yes, the only device it sees is dev/sda (the installer USB)
<the_count> tachyodecay: Speaking from experience, I believe Windows 8+ has hibernation set as default, disable that before you resize anything, because it can and will render that partition useless
<Bashing-om> the_count: Let's do this prior to rebooting . make sur the package manager is in a hppay state . ' sudo apt ypdate ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt-get install -f ; sudo dpkg -C ' . If all comes back positive , reboot .
<NicoHood> I wanted to add a custom (ubuntu) keyboard shortcut whith two commands. both of them work as a single shortcut, but combined with || not. In a terminal the command works correct, seems that the key shortcut doesnt like it. any ideas why? killall hyperiond || /usr/bin/hyperiond /etc/hyperion.config.json > /tmp/hyperionlog
<tachyondecay> bekks: OK, but it shouldn't need 120 GB
<AlexQ> NicoHood: Because || means or, so the second will execute only if the first fails (returns non-zero value). Use ; or &&
<mgolisch> NicoHood: i dont think that kind of stuff works, write a script with that in it and call it from your shortcut
<mgolisch> AlexQ: that makes sense, only start thing if kill failed to kill it(its not started=
<NicoHood> but && only works if the first was successful. I guess I am missunderstanding something here?
<the_count> Bashing-om: it completed succesfully
<tachyondecay> Will I be cast into the fiery pits if I _don't_ use a separate data partition and just let Ubuntu merrily write documents and photos to my Windows NTFS partition like I do on my other computer?
<bekks> NicoHood: a && b   b is executed when a was executed successfully.
<tachyondecay> I get that having a separate data partition is good for doing clean installs.
<NicoHood> and how can I execute both, no matter which fails and which not?
<AlexQ> NicoHood: Just try ; as a separator
<AlexQ> mgolisch: Can't see how that would make sense. I think his intention is to restart that process, or start it if not already running.
<OnTheRocks> hello
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does ANYONE know what this error (at shutdown) means? "Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Server [FAIL]"
<mgolisch> AlexQ: yeah killall will fail if its not running, so || blah would be executed then
<the_count> Bashing-om: Shall I now reboot?
<OnTheRocks> anybody know about nagios?
<mgolisch> OnTheRocks: no
<NicoHood> I also have this init.sh script. where do I need to place this with which rights? https://github.com/tvdzwan/hyperion/blob/master/bin/hyperion.init.sh
<bekks> OnTheRocks: a lot of people do know about nagios - but how does that help you with a particular problem?
<OnTheRocks> i want to install plugin to monitor sftp
<AlexQ> Any ideas abut the scroll issue, guys? It is really irritating, but can't find any answers online.
<OnTheRocks> i fallowed the steps is this site: http://www.stevengould.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=231&Itemid=307
<alethes> AlexQ: When I removed resolv.conf, it stopped working. 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' works great for both wireless and USB tethering. I just rebooted the system and it's all good. Thank you very much.
<OnTheRocks> but didnt work
<bekks> OnTheRocks: Define "didnt work" please.
<OnTheRocks> i am getting an error
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah .. go ahead and reboot . Then we see where we are .
<bekks> OnTheRocks: And we have to guess it? :)
<AlexQ> alethes: Good then, you're welcome.
<OnTheRocks> when i run service nagios restart
<the_count> bashing-om: Ok, be back in a bit
<mothership> to install something it says i need to run 'dpkg --configure -a' but when I run it, it is setting up something and just hangs on that setting task, how can fix this?
<AlexQ> Will try to purge the synaptics package and reinstall.
<OnTheRocks> http://snag.gy/KaU5r.jpg
<Bashing-om> mothership: Show thge channel the errors in a pastebin .
<bekks> OnTheRocks: So fix your config then.
<OnTheRocks> i added this http://snag.gy/iVkJU.jpg
<OnTheRocks> to commands.cfg
<mothership> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MCLaE4LC it stuck on this and I cant install any other things
<mgolisch> check the what it does
<mgolisch> -the
<OnTheRocks> i think its fixed now
<globalist> mothership: can you run "apt-get -f install" and then try the dpkg-command again?
<OnTheRocks> i have a dobt.... http://www.stevengould.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=231&Itemid=307, in this link, this instruction command_line $USER1$/check_sftp_avail -H $HOSTADDRESS$, is to change HOSTADDRESS to ip of my server?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok... Back - i looked at the installed kernels in GRUB, and there is more now... strange. 3.19.0-33-generic, 3.19.0-30-generic, 3.16.0-53-generic, 3.16.0-49-generic, and (3.16.0-30-generic x2)
<OnTheRocks> or is to stay that way?
<mothership> globalist, that works, thanks
<globalist> cool! :)
<Bashing-om> the_count: We are alive .. that is the good thing .. as to why new 3.16 kernels would be installed is a mystery to me .. should not happen (??) .// OK, so how are we on disk space now ' df -h ' ?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does ANYONE know what this error (at shutdown) means? "Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Server [FAIL]"
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13406191/
<Bashing-om> the_count: look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/13406191/ .
<mothership> globalist, he is doing the setting again - http://pastebin.com/yGv3geiV even tho this is different installation
<user___> hi guys, is it possible to see which version packages currently in 16.04 will shipped?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Finally ! We can live with " /dev/sda6        76G   58G   15G  80% / " // OK, now back to the touchpad ... is it now functional ?
<lotus|xenial> user___: #ubuntu+1
<user___> ok
<k1l> user___:  see packages.ubuntu.com. but that version switch all day since its still alpha
<the_count> Bashing-om: So... How do we know if all other issues are resolved?? And, the touchpad is still wrong
<mothership> it installed but at the end he still bugs about that wvdial
<the_count> Bashing-om: I know something strange is wrong because some of my shortcuts work, others do not... I fail to understand.
<globalist> VictoriaXOXO: I have no idea as to what exactly it means... A wild guess: It's trying to start the Samba service but it's getting overwritten since the system is shutting down... The very last post here offers a "fix" (of which I have again no idea what exactly it's doing) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242868
<xela2244> hi, how can i change button-power option to black screen. I'm using Ubuntu GNOME
<globalist> mothership: I take it you are trying to install chromium? did you update your sources list before trying to install?
<VictoriaXOXO> globalist: Oh, okay. I'll bookmark it. Thanks.
<globalist> xela2244: what exactly do you mean by "black screen"? I'm on Ubuntu Gnome as well
<Bashing-om> the_count: Driver ?? Let's see if the touchpad is recognized ' cat /proc/bus/input/devices ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om; It is there...
<globalist> VictoriaXOXO: Sorry I can't be of more help! But if the system is shutting down nonetheless I think it's nothing to worry about :)
<xela2244> globalist: I mean that screen turns off. But computer is still working
<elichai2> Hey
<elichai2> in ubuntu archive whats `all` version means?
<elichai2> (I know what `amd64` and `i386` means but what `all` means?)
<globalist> xela2244: Oh, i see! Well, I had that issue as well, but some update along the way seems to have fixed that! have you upgraded your system recently?
<mcphail> elichai2: usually an app written in an interpreted language, so will run on any architecture (e.g. a bash script)
<elichai2> so whats better to install? architecture specific version or `all` version?
<xela2244> globalist: yes
<mcphail> elichai2: there shouldn't be a choice
<the_count> Bashing-om: Do you think we could install a kernel the next level underneath the current one, completeley remove the current + everything, and then try reinstalling it without obstructions? Would it be possible to do something like that? See. Since the origional kernel works better for the touchpad than this one, except for the fact that it jumps around, I wonder if there is some other problem there. Or even go back even farther to something in the midd
<elichai2> mcphail, I want to install an old package from vivid repo
<elichai2> (I run willy)
<the_count> elichai2: The archetecture specific version should be smaller/ more lightweight
<elichai2> thanks
<mcphail> elichai2: can you give an example?
<elichai2> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/boost1.55/
<elichai2> libboost1.55
<mcphail> elichai2: installing a version of boost from a previous repo is a _very_ bad idea, and the files you want will be architecture specific
<elichai2> why so bad?
<globalist> xela2244: mh, well it doesn't really solve your issue but have you tried shutting down from the command line? there are two ways that I know of: "sudo shutdown -h now" and also "sudo systemctl -i now" (if i'm correct)
<elichai2> I want to run a program that only works with boost1.55
<the_count> ' sudo poweroff '
<Bashing-om> the_count: It is a worthy thouhgt to install an earlier kernel . Maybe we do that .. I have in mind to re-install the touch pad driver .. then if still a problem generate a log file of what the driver is doing .
<mcphail> elichai2: for a start, the c++ abi has changed from vivid to wily, and lots of apps rely on libboost. Good way to break your system. Rememebr to back up everything and be prepared for a full reinstall
<the_count> Bashing-om: We could do that, I wouldn't know how though...
<mgolisch> elichai2: what program?
<elichai2> namecoin
<globalist> xela2244: the systemctl command might not take "now" as an argument, so if it doesn't work just leave it out. and yes, like the_count said, there's also "sudo poweroff" :)
<elichai2> mgolisch, https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3Ap_conrad%3Acoins&package=namecoin-gui
<elichai2> mcphail, have a better idea?
<mcphail> elichai2: install vivid and use it there
<elichai2> lol
<mcphail> elichai2: if you want to go ahead with it, good luck and I hope it works out for you
<Bashing-om> the_count: Let's try ' sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-vivid ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-vivid ' .
<mgolisch> hm just download the sourcepackage and build it yourself?
<m000gle> Is there any way to prevent Ubuntu from sleeping, and/or turning off the monitor, while the screen is locked?
<elichai2> mgolisch, that's a good idea
<m000gle> "System Settings　> Brightness & Lock > Turn screen off when inactive for..." seems to have no effect on the the maching going to sleep with the screen locked.
<globalist> m000gle: I'm on Ubuntu Gnome so I'm not sure how the settings are layed out in vanilla Ubuntu, but shouldn't there also be an option for Suspend and Power-Off?
<globalist> m000gle: like this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/157629/how-to-prevent-computer-from-automatically-sleeping-and-or-hibernating
<m000gle> globalist: All options are already set to either "Do Nothing" or "Don't Suspend"
<globalist> m000gle: Maybe the little app "Caffeine" might solve your problem? https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Jacruth> Hi guys, is there any way to list all the current directories without showing . and ../ in a for loop?
<globalist> m000gle: although their ppa doesn't seem up-to-date so it might not work if you are on 15.10
<the_count> Bashing-om: I was disconnected again... Any message after the command to reinstall the touchpad drivers, I did not se
<the_count> Bashing-om: **see
<Bashing-om> the_count: Nope .. awaiting that result .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Oh...
<Bashing-om> the_count: And now that the driver is re-installed, what is the status ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13409426/
<the_count> Bashing-om: I just realized that you wanted to see it
<globalist> m000gle: here's a short video on how it works, i'm using it on a Linux Mint machine as well. You should be able to lock the screen while Caffeine keeps the system up and running once you've toggled it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VKdsH2K1Ts
<Bashing-om> the_count: No problems indicated .. does it work ( and is it turned on -> touchpad settings under System Settings > Input Devices > Touchpad ) .
<the_count> Bashing-om: It has not changed since I looked at it. So.. No
 * Dredd :^)
 * marika :^) :^)
<the_count> What is happening?
<the_count> Bashing-om; Maybe I should restart to see if changes are applied
 * the_count <|:^()
<Bashing-om> the_count: I do not know .. so let's generate a log file and see what we can learn; follow : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection . You will have to install the tool "evtest" .
<Bashing-om> the_count: And yes .. a restart with the changed driver is in order .. agreed .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Which shall we do first?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Restart and see if the driver now works .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Nothing doing
<Bashing-om> the_count: K; Then when all else fails ,, read the instructions. In our case generate a log file per : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Restarted and still no different
<the_count> Bashing-om: I loe your attitude
<cagatay> hack this site please x59.noip.me
<the_count> Bashing-om: That was love, don't be trying to imageine what t could have been
<daftykins> cagatay: no, and take that kind of chat off this network.
<Bashing-om> the_count: lol , We are atempting to solve a puzzle ; and in that process learn an operating system .
<only1dcb> Hey all, I'm a linux n00b, and I want to do 2 things with my new install: 1. Re-order my GRUB startup list, and 2. Install the correct Nvidia Optimus drivers for my notebook.  Is anyone up for a little guided help?
<Hitechcg> Look up grub-customizer for the first one
<the_count> bashing-om: i'm looking at the section for ' In case Touchpad features like scrolling, tapping, etc. do not work at all. '
<Hitechcg> Do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer", "sudo apt-get update", and "sudo apt-get install grub-customizer"
<only1dcb> Hitechcg: I did, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43471/how-to-configure-the-linux-grub2-boot-menu-the-easy-way/ , but in following the terminal instructions I have failed to actually install the package.
<daftykins> only1dcb: nvidia chip in use? latest nvidia package along with nvidia-prime should be all you need.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yep .. that section is my thought also .
<Hitechcg> only1dcb: What do you mean exactly? Did you get an error when trying to install it?
<only1dcb> daftykins: I am still using the generic driver ATM.  I wanted to change up my GRUB order first.  But the package failed to install using the commands listed above, and in the tutorial I looked up.
<daftykins> adjusting GRUB order beforehand makes zero sense
<daftykins> in fact, what are you even referring to?
<daftykins> dualboot and you want Windows above Ubuntu or something?
<Bob_> hey im trying to install drivers for my wireless adapter but everytime i install and reboot the device doesnt start
<Bob_> is there any fix for this?
<Bob_> do i have to manually start the drivers ...
<Hitechcg> What device, and which drivers?
<Bob_> RTL8192CU usb-n13 wireless adapter
<Bob_> the rtll is the chip
<Hitechcg> only1dcb: What error do you get?
<Bob_> https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<Bob_> using this guys drivers
<Bob_> basically i dont see wireless at all
<only1dcb> daftykins: Exactly.  Hitechcg: Yeah, it looks like it found the repository, downloaded the key, and attempted to install the package, but I can't find it either by GUI, or command line...
<Bob_> it works fine until i reboot which is strange :/
<only1dcb> Hitechcg: Standby, I'm trying to read through the terminal log to find that needle.
<daftykins> only1dcb: wouldn't changing the default make more sense?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok.. Now what do we take a look at, those commands I enteded form the page, I am not sure as of what they do.
<Hitechcg> only1dcb: See if you can hide join/leaves
<only1dcb> daftykins: Possibly, like I said, I'm totally green on LINUX.  So you're going to have to be real basic w/ me.
<daftykins> Bob_: enter the module name you installed into /etc/modules ; it'll be loaded at boot.
<Hitechcg> That probably would've been smart for me to do (hide them), too.
<Bashing-om> if it went according to plan, should have a file : 'ls -al ~/evtest ' . yeah ?
<daftykins> only1dcb: no, you need to explain what you're trying to achieve with the GRUB menu :)
<the_count> Bashing-om: Wait... Wait a second... ' cat /proc/bus/input/devices > ~/devices ' did not return the name of the touchpad
<only1dcb> daftykins: I want the Win10 parition to be the default OS.
<daftykins> only1dcb: alright; so don't follow any of that guide you linked - huge waste of time installing software to do what is already built in.
<Hitechcg> only1dcb: What IRC client are you using? Also, I'm really only moderately knowledgeable with Ubuntu. It's been over a year thoo
<Bob_> daftykins do you know where i can find the module name
<Bob_> also thanks for the help
<only1dcb> Hitechcg: webchat.freenode.net
<daftykins> Bob_: well what are you doing once it boots; to manually load it?
<Bob_> daftykins reinstall drivers
<daftykins> Bob_: last step of which being what?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Actually... I think we should be looking at this section: ' In case your multitouch features does not work '
<Bob_> daftykins modprobe rtl8192cu
<Hitechcg> only 1dcb: Go to the menu, then click Settings, then check "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS". It'll make it easier to see stuff.
<Yehai> bazhang: still being the cunt?
<daftykins> Bob_: so that's the module name, put just that "rtl18192cu" into /etc/modules
<daftykins> Bob_: "sudo nano /etc/modules" ; it explains how to edit it in the headers.
<daftykins> *header
<Bob_> daftykins all right thanks for your help :D ill reboot
<Bob_> yeah i put it in already
<daftykins> only1dcb: "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" -> change the default from 0 to the entry representing Windows, save and exit, run "sudo update-grub" reboot and test. simple
<the_count> Bashing-om: And by the way, that file doesn not exist.
<yourname1> Hi
<Hitechcg> only1dcb: Go to the menu, then click Settings, then check "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS". It'll make it easier to see stuff. (sorry, had a space in the name so I'm not sure if it pinged you)
<globalist> yourname1: hi!
<Bashing-om> the_count: We need to see why the log file dies not generate . // We have s strong indication this may be a bug in the latter kernelsm but presently we do not know .
<Hitechcg> only1dcb: Also, I'd recommend grub-customizer if you actually want to reorder the entries. It's a giant PITA to do manually. Have you tried running "grub-customizer" in terminal?
<yourname1> globalist: how are you?
<Hitechcg> You can also search for "grub customizer" in the dash. I noticed the article you linked to was for an old pre-Unity Ubuntu version; I think that article may have confused you.
<the_count> Bashing-om: I do agree
<the_count> Bashing-om: If you think this is a good stopping spot for a couple hours or less, I have some yardwork I need to get done. If we can hold this off until then.
<only1dcb> Hitechcg: Yes, it looks like the terminal got the repository, and package, downloaded it but made some sort of error in the install,  Ergo the OS doesn't have it installed, but right now I'm trying to go with the easier method of ( daftykins: ) and just changing the default in GRUB.
<UnArmed> If anyone is familiar with Tweetdeck in here the windows program, is there a good linux alternative that does the same thing, such as tweet notifications, etc?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Oj we can syop .. no big deal .. but check that the tool is installed ' dpkg -l evtest ' .
<Bashing-om> the_count: * Oh we can stop .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I did install it... It is installed for sure
<only1dcb> daftykins: I'm in etc/defult/grub , but I do not see where in this display to find what my other partitions are to boot default into Win10...
<EriC^^> only1dcb: type grep -i "menuentry.*Windows" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> grab the part that says something similar to 'Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda1)
<EriC^^> only1dcb: then sudo nano /etc/default/grub , and change the GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows ..bla blabla on /dev/sda1"
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub and try it out
<the_count> Bashing-om: Here is the cat of the Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13415673/
 * samthewildone yawns 
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 15.04 here - Network Manager not saving my VPN password
<samthewildone> zetheroo, might have to save it manually in the /etc/network/...
<AlexQ> Hi again. I have a problem with my touchpad: scrolling works well in clean wily install, but not so well in vivid upgraded to wily. Xorg.0.log from clean wily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13414714/ Xorg.0.log from vidid to wily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13415282/ . Identical xorg.conf (nothing about Synaptics touchpad there, only to enable intel tearfree): http://paste.ubuntu.com/13415509/.
<AlexQ> So the issue (on vivid to wily) is that in apps that support smooth scrolling (e.g. gedit) it seems that both the smooth scrolling and button emulation (4,5 I guess) is working, resulting in an extremely jittery experience. Also, there is no 'bounce' shade effect when trying to scroll further than possible. Anyone?
<zetheroo> samthewildone: ok, but then there is a serious issue as this was working in 14.04 fine
<int-main> I have RT3290 adapter. My Wifi says disabled by hardware switch. It used to work perfectly before.
<int-main> Same problem as mentioned https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/2nf2ky/wifi_disabled_by_hardware_switch_computer_doesnt/ Its hard blocked
<the_count> Bashing-om: There you go, AlexQ has a problem similar to mine
<int-main> Any idea how?
<zetheroo> seems that Network Manager in general is a bit broken. If I delete a VPN connection it's still in the drop-down selection of VPN connections.
<daftykins> int-main: look for a key along the function keys which Fn+that will toggle wifi being on or off; they're not always dedicated sliding buttons
<samthewildone> zetheroo, should had check the bug reports first.
<int-main> daftykins: that is for airplane mode and doesn't seem to do any good
<samthewildone> zetheroo, I've been in your shoes before.
<daftykins> int-main: sure there isn't another?
<int-main> daftykins: 100% sure
<only1dcb> EriC^^: I've entered the correct entry for GRUB_DEFAULT=  how do I save this, or exit appropriately?
<int-main> I tried everything and then I had to return to Windows temporarily coz I needed Internet access
<int-main> Whats weird is Ubuntu 15.04 used to work out of box and Wifi was functional, now it gives the same error.
<samthewildone> zetheroo, is it something similar to this > https://askubuntu.com/questions/640009/annoying-popup-wifi-password-in-15-04
<daftykins> int-main: sometimes a warm reboot from Windows making use of it will help leave it on; otherwise a power off, removing the mains power + battery then holding the power button for a few seconds before reassembling and booting straight into ubuntu can help
<EriC^^> only1dcb: press ctrl+o to save
<EriC^^> only1dcb: then ctrl+x to exit
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: We are working a similar issue .. you might take a stroll through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection . See if you can determine a bug .
<samthewildone> zetheroo, all I know is little annoying problems like that are linked to bugs.
<int-main> daftykins: I didn't Dual boot. And I've tried those little tricks.
<daftykins> int-main: i have nothing for you then
<int-main> Looks like I've to spend rest of my life with Window
<int-main> NOOOO!
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: But the thing is it was broken in my vivid as well, but it seems to be perfect in cleanly installed or live wily.
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: I tried purging xserver-xorg-input-synaptics on that upgraded system, and installing again, but didn't help. It must be connected to the upgrade thing, something must be left from vivid.
<zetheroo> samthewildone: no. In the configuration itself where you enter the password and private key - I enter both and click Save ... but the passwords are not actually saved. Furthermore the VPN account seems to not even try to connect - I don't know if its because of the passwords not being saved or Network Manager screwing something else up ...
<daftykins> int-main: what machine is it? make + model.
<int-main> daftykins: HP Pavilion 15-206tx
<zs3451> Hey
<daftykins> int-main: is it on the latest BIOS?
<tuomas> Hi
<zs3451> i'm having issues with 15.10.
<zs3451> I've just booted it off a USB
<int-main> daftykins: No. I guess I never updated BIOS
<only1dcb> EriC^^: Thanks for the help, it worked!.
<zs3451> installer isn't getting past preparing to install
<zs3451> So, I tried opening gparted, woulden't start up.
<zs3451> tried running as root
<daftykins> int-main: tried older kernels, since you said 15.04 did work in the past?
<zs3451> same problem
<EriC^^> only1dcb: great! no problem
<int-main> daftykins: The exact same ISO worked a while ago
<zs3451> just got an error message: Libparted
<int-main> daftykins: Should it have anything to do with BIOS?
<zs3451> Input/Output error during read on /dev/sda
<only1dcb> daftykins: Okay, now that I have GRUB the way I want it, I'm looking for guidance on installing the proper Nvidia optimus drivers instead of just the generic.  This ( http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html )is what I found that looks like a decent tutorial for what I want
<bekks> zs3451: When doing what with gparted?
<zs3451> Just starting the program
<daftykins> int-main: not usually, but assuming you tried my above suggestion correctly... that doesn't leave you with a lot.
<zs3451> Ubuntu doesen't seem to be reading my IDE disk drive
<sssa> Hello. Ubuntu backup app doesn't include .cache/dconf , .dbus and .gvfs . What's wrong?
<int-main> daftykins: I think I should try it. There was a BIOS update but I ignored it.
<zs3451> so i cant get past the first or second screen to format my drive in the installer
<zs3451> i checked the "Disks" utility
<zs3451> it shows my drive up
<zs3451> 400 GB
<zs3451> but I keep getting Input/Output errors.
<zs3451> I know the drive isn't failing
<zs3451> it just has a screwed up partition table
<zs3451> what should I do?
<daftykins> only1dcb: just use the ubuntu drivers GUI tool yes, ensuring it installs nvidia-prime you should be all good.
<kubast2> Hey ,I installed ubuntu server onto kvm machine ,but I can't login through tty
<bekks> kubast2: Why not?
<cobordism> hello everyone.
<kubast2> it sdoesn't react to keyboard input
<only1dcb> daftykins: Thanks, I'll let you know if I run into problems.  :)
<daftykins> oh i'm sure you will!
<kubast2> While it worked just fine on install iso [15.10 ubuntu server]
<zs3451> ;/
<zs3451> anyone know what i should do about my drive?
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Yeah .. the-count and I have also been over that route .. still with a mal functioning touchpad . We have no solution to this time .
<bekks> zs3451: you could wipe the partition table using dd.
<zs3451> ahh
<zs3451> with /dev/zero?
<zs3451> good idea bekks
<daftykins> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M count=5
<daftykins> zs3451: ^
<cobordism> I'm stuck with a problem. An upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 failed. I could not run the upgrade manager again (error message: "cannot upgrade from 'Vivid' to 'Trusty' using this tool". Yes, you read that right). Then I tried to reboot and now I get stuck in a kernel panic. .............The next thing I did was to make a bootable usb stick for 15.04 and 15.10 and I can boot from them but wifi doesn't work. I also downloaded the correct wifi driver but I can in
<cobordism> stall but not load(?) it on the live system so I have no internet and without internet I cannot use the live system to upgrade ubuntu, only to reinstall....
<daftykins> probably moot though
<kubast2> the keyboard works in grub through
<bekks> cobordism: did you update from 14.04 to 14.10 to 15.04?
<elisa87> do you know how I can solve this connection refused problem? I am using Ubuntu? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33849107/java-net-connectexception-connection-refused ?
<zs3451> daftykins: It did it immediately
<zs3451> should I be worried?
<daftykins> zs3451: no, you wrote 5MB... why would it take a long time? :)
<cobordism> I just used the do-release-upgrade on 14.04 and it set itself to 15.04 and then failed
<mcphail> cobordism: you are going to have to reinstall anyway. Your situation is not recoverable
<zs3451> hahahaha it worked
<zs3451> Thanks guys
<daftykins> zs3451: i'm not sure i believe you on the disk's health though, run "sudo apt install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit"
<bekks> cobordism: Thats impossible, since a direct upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 isnt even supported.
<AlexQ> cobordism: I would start from running apt-get autoremove ; apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<zs3451> daftykins: should I do this before installing?
<eebb> Hello! Anyone willing to help me with a "missing partition" problem? I had Ubuntu+Win7 dual boot earlier. Then I updated to Win10, and my laptop booted to "grub rescue". Then, I used "Boot Repair Disk", and I am able to boot only to Windows10. My Boot Repair Disk output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/13402884/.  How can I get back my Ubuntu partition? I assume it is the sda3..
<daftykins> zs3451: yes
<cobordism> I cannot get into the system now @AlexQ, I can only boot a live system. I can then mount the underlying filesystem and chroot and do that kind of stuff, but I cannot just use apt-get
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: So it works well for you on clean wily install/wily live too?
<cobordism> bekks: that's what do-release-upgrade does for 14.04 these days.
<bekks> cobordism: Impossible.
<kubast2> ok nvm ,the keyboard no longer dares to work on this kvm machine
<Hitechcg> I recommend gparted. For some reason, gnome-disks seems to be a bit buggy, at least for me.
<cobordism> so here is a question then, how do I make wifi work on a live system if I have the deb package with the driver?
<zs3451> okay
<AlexQ> cobordism: Why don't you just install the system first then?
<zs3451> im setting it up now daftykins
<daftykins> AlexQ: the commands you advised do not help given the information we were given about cobordism's situation :)
<Hitechcg> crap I managed to not realize I was scrolled up :/
<zs3451> do you want to see some sort of log file?
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Not my problem but that of the_count . Yes on 14.04's utopic stack it works .. not on vivid's stack  .
<daftykins> AlexQ: please don't suggest things when you haven't read the scenario :)
<AlexQ> daftykins: cobordism: I forgot to ask if cobordism tried to run in recovery mode
<zs3451> daftykins: I did it
<zs3451> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13419045/
<daftykins> AlexQ: not gonna help a kernel panic really; please just stop
<daftykins> zs3451: ok as it says you'll need to change it to "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX -s on | pastebinit"
<woodpusherghd> I'm trying to install openVPN on Ubuntu desktop 14.04 and I'm running into the "invalid secrets" error when I try to connect.
<cobordism> you can use a live system to do a system upgrade, but only if you have internet. I do not have internet, but I have a package with the correct wifi driver. Is there I way I can install the driver on the running live-system in order to get working internet?
<bluhdz> im working with ubuntu-lxc i have the container installed and started, i just dont undertand exposing the containers to bridged adapter and giving them adress..
<zs3451> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13419273/
<daftykins> zs3451: i see that brand of hard disk is one from a refurbishing company, very suspect to begin with
<dbugger> Hi fellas. When I run "sudo pm-hibernate" the screen turns black, but the comes back again the desktop. What am I missing?
<eebb> .. and to add to what I have written above: I am now on LiveCD, and the "parted print" command finds the partition which had Ubuntu ( 3      95.7GB  320GB   224GB   extended) but it cannot find filesystem (its blank).. Please, could someone help me to get my Ubuntu back?
<zs3451> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13419273/
<zs3451> (incase you didn't see the other link)
<AlexQ> cobordism: Is it impossible for you to get a wired connection set up temporarily?
<kubast2> Ok reinitialized ubuntu server really quick ,I propablly did something to kvm config
<cobordism> no.
<daftykins> zs3451: anywho give your install a go now, it looks clean - still a refurb though
<cobordism> but I figured out a solution using usb...
<cobordism> wish me luck.
<daftykins> zs3451: oh wait no, i ignored the errors at the bottom
<AlexQ> Good luck then
<Taora> hello everyone, I was unpacking a tar file, and my cursor froze. then I saw the warning that my disk has 0 space, which was not possible, given the free HDD space. and 'df -h' shows the correct available space,too. so I presume the ram has been used up? but then, why should unpacking tar use up the ram?
<zs3451> daftykins: should I be worried about these errors?
<AlexQ> Taora: Are you sure that the tar output was on the same drive that you looked at with df -h?
<daftykins> zs3451: they do suggest it's not very happy; "dmesg | pastebinit" would be interesting to see
<zs3451> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13419755/
<Taora> or is it a similar case as this one: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/39722/preventing-tar-from-using-too-much-cpu-and-disk-old-laptop-crashes-if-100 ?
<AlexQ> Taora: Was the warning an error message from tar, or a system-wide warning from GUI?
<zs3451> I should note that on the board i'm using, it is prone to just randomly shutting off
<Acerio> Good evening!
<zs3451> when i use a SATA drive
<zs3451> that's why im using an IDE drive daftykins
<bekks> Taora: which directory were you in when running which command?
<only1dcb> daftykins: Success!
<nicomachus> I installed the ppa for wine1.7, but it's giving me dependencies errors when I try to install. -f install doesn't correct it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13419854/
<bluhdz> iptables for ubuntu-lxc i need a good tutorial
<woodpusherghd> Anyone experience the "invalid secrets" error whn setting up open VPN in Network manager in ubuntu desktop 14.04?
<zs3451> daftykins: the stuff about ext4 is probably when i was going to format but then quit the installer
<bekks> woodpusherghd: Sounds like wrong credentials.
<zs3451> daftykins: I don't really understand all of the output, to be completely honest.
<brack9> Is it possible to have a single iptables rule apply to multiple hosts?  I don't see a way to do that in the manpage, but there must be some way
<daftykins> zs3451: that's a really odd choice to make after thinking of SATA issues...
<woodpusherghd> I double checked my password and certificaye and all seems fine.
<zs3451> daftykins: I have 3 separate sata drives that don't work on the board
<zs3451> daftykins: i'm then led to believe that it's probably the sata controller..
<daftykins> zs3451: i don't think it's necessarily either; probably PSU related - is it old this machine?
<daftykins> zs3451: show me an "lspci"
<zs3451> daftykins: Machine is about 5 years old
<zs3451> daftykins: I think it could be the PSU
<zs3451> daftykins: I can't decide if it is or not
<zs3451> daftykins: maybe you're more knowledgable and can figure it out
<zs3451> lspci
<zs3451> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13420594/
<daftykins> zs3451: off topic here regardless, i'd normally send folk to ##hardware but be warned , ithink they're quite unfriendly
<daftykins> heh ah yes an nvidia chipset, felt like that was coming
<daftykins> zs3451: you can try your install, but all those errors in dmesg? that thing is not going to work
<zs3451> The drive has run very smoothly
<zs3451> on arch
<zs3451> until one day, I used the power button
<only1dcb> daftykins: The drivers are working well.  Before I leave the channel, the driver manager had a check-box for Intel CPU firmware, is it worth using?  And finally, do you know of any decent beginners tutorials for exploring the OS, and specifically the GUI?  I have a decent one for exploring terminal already...
<zs3451> while booting
<zs3451> it seemed to mess up GRUB's booting process
<daftykins> zs3451: stop pressing enter... you are spamming. i also don't need to hear its' life history
<zs3451> Okay.
<daftykins> only1dcb: your mouse is all you need to explore the GUI.
<eebb> Could someone please interpret the results of "parted print" here http://paste.ubuntu.com/13420750/ . The number 3, which is 'extended' contains my Ubuntu operating system.. How can I boot onto it?
<rampantphoto> this is the first time i've ever used IRC
<only1dcb> daftykins: lol, nice.  But seriously, thoughts on the Intel CPU firmware?
<zs3451> daftykins: is it more likely to be a PSU failing or the actual board itself?
<daftykins> only1dcb: be happy when things work as they are
<daftykins> zs3451: this isn't a hardware channel, so i can't help you further
<zs3451> daftykins: Okay. Thanks for the help you have given me :)
<daftykins> rampantphoto: odd, swear i've seen your nickname before... ubuntu support in here or "/j #ubuntu-offtopic" to change channel and chat
<only1dcb> daftykins: I've been given such advice from linux / unix proficient friends.  :p  Thanks again for your help, and guidance!
<daftykins> zs3451: one thing though, that's clearly an old system so i wouldn't waste any effort on it. i see newer stuff get thrown away all the time
<rampantphoto> sweet, ubuntu support is what i'm looking for i posted my question up on superuser but never got an answer
<woodpusherghd> Is there a bug in gnome network manager in ubuntu desktop 14.94 causing the "invalid secrets" error in openVPN?
<zs3451> daftykins: Thanks for the advice, i'm sorry if I caused any problems by pressing enter too much, it's just a habbit i've developed.
<daftykins> undo it, it portrays youth, impatience and is annoying to read :)
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: xmodmap and xinput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13421216/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13421238/
<eebb> With which command I can see all the boot options on Ubuntu (LiveCD 11.04) ?
<rampantphoto> let me know if this isn't the place or way to ask this but:
<MonkeyDust> eebb  you mean 14.04?
<rampantphoto> I've set up a headless Ubuntu box on my local network. However there seems to be an issue. If, for whatever reason, I have to power down the machine, when I turn it back on, it prompts me for a username / password. I have to physically plug in a keyboard, and type my username > return > password > return and then it continues to boot. I am unable to access the machine remotely via ssh until after I've done this. I'm wondering if
<rampantphoto>  there's a way to remove this initial login on boot step, or if I can automatically login on boot. Thank you for your help! I've searched all over and can't seem to figure out how do do this.
<zs3451> daftykins: well as I said you've been a good help, i'll get to installing my system now and i'll probably come back on the channel later on
<inteus> rampantphoto: did you encrypt the whole disk?
<zs3451> Goodbye all o/
<eebb> MonkeyDust: This is an old CD. 11.04 is what i use.
<MonkeyDust> eebb  maybe there was a command in 11.04, but we can't tell and it's not supported here
<Furai> What's the terminal command to switch to next keyboard layout?
<eebb> MonkeyDust: What is the command in 14.01 then?
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: On Vivid to Wily it was
<hggdh> eebb: probably cat /proc/cmdline will give you it
<inteus> rampantphoto: please reply in channel so others might also be able to help
<eebb> MonkeyDust: I have lost my Dual-Boot Menu, and now the only option is booting to Win10. I cannot find a way to boot to my Ubuntu anymore..
<ahmet> hi
<Taora> hello everybody! I was unpacking a tar file, and my cursor froze. I have enough disk space. so was it because the ram was used up? I wonder if I could access my desktop if I restarted the machine. can you help me please?
<rampantphoto> inteus: sorry, i'm also new to IRC so i'm not sure how to
<inteus> rampantphoto: just like that! :)
<inteus> rampantphoto: if your whole disk is encrypted, you have to enter password on boot.
<rampantphoto> inteus: sweet, picked it up based on context right as i was typing that
<MonkeyDust> eebb  scroll down, i'm you'll find what you need here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<inteus> rampantphoto: best thing for a headless setup is to encrypt per user, not whole disk
<MonkeyDust> i'm sure*
<eebb> hggdh Thank you. This is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/13421976/ .. Did not look very helpful
<rampantphoto> inteus: sweet, that's something i haven't looked into. let me do some research on that. unless you have some quick off the cuff advice as to how to find that out / do what you said
<eebb> MonkeyDust: Thank you, I will read that
<inteus> rampantphoto: yeah, I don't use whole disk encryption, so I'm not sure what to look for.
<MonkeyDust> eebb  and try to get a supported ubuntu release
<rampantphoto> inteus: np, that's what google is for. having a direction to search is super helpful
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Are you sure the problem is connected with the synaptics driver, or even X at all? Maybe it is some gtk lib issue or sth? How does e.g. gedit decide which scrolling method to use (which even to receive, or maybe is it that only one of two event types is sent?)?
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Can you just disable smooth scrolling?
<inteus> rampantphoto: I've run into the issue before, was running automated stuff at boot and it wasn't moving past the encryption password issue.
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does ANYONE know what "Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Server [FAIL]" means when SHUTTING DOWN?
<MonkeyDust> VictoriaXOXO  careful now with the caps
<MonkeyDust> VictoriaXOXO  and isnt AD a windows thing?
<VictoriaXOXO> MonkeyDust: This is a Linux box. I've never had Windows on it...
<VictoriaXOXO> :/
<eebb> MonkeyDust: I have the latest Ubuntu installed.. The LiveCD is just old. But I have also this Boot Repair Disk from sourgeforge (latest version). Not sure if it has latest Ubuntu or whatever Linux.
<tachyondecay> Whoo! Got Ubuntu working on my new XPS 15 without nuking the Windows installation. Touchscreen, touchpad is all working out of the box. Amazing.
<compdoc> VictoriaXOXO, I think thats just part of the new samba. you probably have an error at boot as well. its not setup or working
<eebb> MonkeyDust: Do you know the requirements for a partition to the "bootable"?
<MonkeyDust> eebb  not sure what you mean
<VictoriaXOXO> compdoc: Oh, okay. What would be the easiest way of getting rid of it? Even if it doesn't disturb me THAT much.
<huisk_> whats the dirrents between Ubuntu en Ubuntu Kylin?
<MonkeyDust> huisk_  kylin is chinese
<rampantphoto> inteus: from what i can tell it's not encrypted. something to note, the password to login on boot is not the same as my password for root.
<Seveas> huisk_: kylin focuses on the chinese user, so I'm guessing it comes with chinese as default language and has some additional packages specifically aimed at chinese users.
<inteus> rampantphoto: is it just asking for a password? or a login name too?
<rampantphoto> login name as well
<inteus> huh
<eebb> MonkeyDust: Well, I mean that is there anything wrong in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13420750/, since the Ubuntu partition is the partition number 3. It does not have file system or any flags.. And the type is extended?
<huisk_> ubuntu is that a safe OS? Better then W10? i use now U 15.10 64B
<inteus> rampantphoto: that's not an encryption problem then. It won't let you remote into the box without logging in at the box itself?
<rampantphoto> inteus: correct
<inteus> rampantphoto: maybe its something with your sshd settings...I have limited knowledge about that though.
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Away from the key board .. lemme catch up .
<VictoriaXOXO> compdoc: Oh, okay. What would be the easiest way of getting rid of it? Even if it doesn't disturb me THAT much.
<MonkeyDust> eebb  scroll down to <7>   http://askubuntu.com/questions/151968/what-does-the-term-extended-partition-mean-is-it-safe-to-use-this-type-of-par
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Okay, gonna log events on this OS as well and then boot into clean wily where everything works correctly
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: What about the xserver-xorg-input-multitouch package? I don't have that one installed (but on neither OS I think). What is it for?
<VictoriaXOXO> MonkeyDust: Do I really need Samba? :/
<baiter> u don't like samba?
<VictoriaXOXO> baiter: No opinion. Do I need it? :P
<MonkeyDust> VictoriaXOXO  shelter, food and water is all we really need ... samba is a protocol to let linux communicate with windows
<baiter> i use it create network drive, so you can have a storage device shared in a network
<eebb> MonkeyDust: Thank you. Really appreciate it. I will have a look.
<VictoriaXOXO> MonkeyDust: Then I want to remove it. What is the proper way to delete Samba completely?
<MonkeyDust> VictoriaXOXO  how did you install it?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: foolish.
<Avocado_> hi ubuntu people
<Avocado_> I just switched over to ubuntu for the first time in my life
<Avocado_> Im digging it so far, but have some questions
<VictoriaXOXO> MonkeyDust: I never installed it.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Why?!
<Na3iL> hey Avocado_ go ahead and ask :)
<Avocado_> I made an .sh file and put it in startup applications so that it executes on boot
<Avocado_> I wanted my monitor display to set its refresh rate at 144hz
<Avocado_> so I put this in the sh file
<Avocado_> xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --primary --mode 1920x1080 -r 144
<Avocado_> when I reboot, my refresh rate is at 60.0
<Avocado_> what do i do wrong?
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: If you think it's foolish, then you could help me with getting rid of this error and still keep Samba. "Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Server [FAIL]"
<Seveas> Avocado_: that won't work. That script doesn't know which display to use, and depending one where it's executed from may not even have access to the display.
<Avocado_> its executed from home/startup scripts
<Avocado_> i made that folder there
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: no, you don't use it - an error doesn't matter. you're not even sure what the error means right now.
<Seveas> that's entirely not the point. What's executing it? An initscript? Something that runs when you login? Does it run as your user?
<Avocado_> an sh file that i run through startup applications
<rampantphoto> inteus: do you think it may have something to do with a profile or something as simple as that?
<Avocado_> the internet said it would work that way
<baiter> he said he used startup application to run it
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Are you really going to refuse to help me because YOU don't think a error matter? :/
<Avocado_> Ah
<Avocado_> I see the script doesnt work
<Avocado_> xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080
<Seveas> Avocado_: what's this 'startup applications'?
<Avocado_> its standard in ubuntu
<Avocado_> programs that run on bootup
<Seveas> no, they don't run on bootup
<Seveas> they run when you log in
<Seveas> significant difference :)
<inteus> rampantphoto: ssh should work right after installation. I've never had to mess with the configuration.
<Avocado_> technically right, but you know what I mean
<bekks> Avocado_: its still not clear what you did where, exactly. Where did you create which folder?
<baiter> Avocado_: 1. did you try setting your default resolution to 1920x1080 in settings? 2. did you test the script without startup applications? 3. does it need permissions to run?
<Seveas> try not using --mode but --fb
<Seveas> and if that still doesn't work, add --display=:0
<Avocado_> 1. yes, 2. no, i see that my script doesnt work 3. yes, but i set chmod +x on it
<rampantphoto> inteus: if my setup wasn't such a paint to move, i'd plugin a monitor to see why it's asking me for a login. is there a way after ssh-ing in to go back and read that login prompt?
<baiter> Avocado_: first, i'd press command key + search "display"
<inteus> you could try looking at /var/log/bootlog
<inteus> rampantphoto: you could try looking at /var/log/bootlog
<Avocado_> Seveas, xrandr: unrecognized option '--display=:0'
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does anyone know how to fix this error? "Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory Server [FAIL]"
<Seveas> Avocado_: replace the = witha single space
<int-main> daftykins: Just tried with updated BIOS. Same :(
<Seveas> xrandr is annoying and doesn't accept the =
<inteus> rampantphoto: or /var/log/auth.log
<Avocado_> Rate 144.0 Hz not available for this size
<Avocado_> Thats weird, my monitor is 144hz
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13424150/ - vivid to wily xev, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13424158/ - vivid to wily evtest
<egggs> will the video card go that high ? avocado
<Avocado_> yes egggs, i use it on windows too
<Avocado_> i think i messed up the command
<egggs> or more the drivers your are using,    i dont know just throwing out stuff
<Avocado_> xrandr -s 1920x1080 -r 144
<Na3iL> VictoriaXOXO, Ubuntu uses a service initializer called Upstart which start all the services in /etc/init
<Na3iL> So just delete the startup script there called samba-ad-dc.conf
<Avocado_> weird, i switched to nvidia driver and suddenly i cant put my refresh rate that high
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/13424150/ .
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: Easy enough. Thanks a lot! :D
<Na3iL> you are welcome :)
<rampantphoto> inteus: that definitely tells me something, just not sure what haha. thanks for the help btw
<Avocado_> Got it to work!
<hduser> hi all
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: So both these files were just scrolling up and down with two fingers, didn't want to make them too large with other events. Also, the capabilities list tells the touchpad supports multitouch, obviously. I think it will be interesting to see these files generated on freshly installed willy, where scrolling works well, so rebooting there. Will be back in a sec
<Avocado_> xrandr --output DVI-I-2 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 144
<rampantphoto> Nov 15 06:25:57 ALFHEIM CRON[21893]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<rampantphoto> Nov 15 06:47:01 ALFHEIM CRON[22445]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<Avocado_> this one worked
<rampantphoto> inteus: this mean anything to you?
<inteus> rampantphoto: can you pastebin it?
<Avocado_> but doesnt the output "DVI-I-2" change?
<Avocado_> like its dynamic?
<rampantphoto> inteus: sure
<inteus> rampantphoto: that's just stuff running in the background. That's ok.
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: I am on clean wily now.
<tobiasz> hello
<AlexQ> evening tobiasz
<rampantphoto> inteus: msg or board?
<eebb> Anyone know how to recover Ubuntu from unallocated File system? (see image http://ibin.co/2NMnJAe4OKDZ)
<inteus> rampantphoto: no need, those messages are about root running cron jobs in the background. those are ok
<rampantphoto> oh ok
<Na3iL> take a look eebb → https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<inteus> rampantphoto: I'm baffled as to why you would have to login at the actual console instead of just ssh'ing in
<rampantphoto> inteus: well that makes me feel better.
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: You seem smart. Do you also know why I get notifications for almost everything (MATE), but not for when VPN disconnects or when my network disconnects?
<eebb> Na3iL: Thanks, I will check that
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Presently baffeled as to what is not being interpreted from where . Keep in mind there are several bug reports that are pointing the fingers at the proprietary code .
<rampantphoto> inteus: i'm seeing a lot of "Fails password for root from ---ip---"
<Na3iL> I tried mate for 2 months, not that professional use
<Na3iL> but I will search for it VictoriaXOXO
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: Wooooop! :)
<Avocado_> So I was booting up just now and suddenly I got this error message before booting up ubuntu:
<inteus> rampantphoto: is that an ssh message in the log file?
<Avocado_> dm_parse_tocblock(): Cannot find TOCBLOCK, database may be corrupt
<Avocado_> i googled but couldnt find any answer
<inteus> rampantphoto: and is that from your IP?
<Na3iL> BTW, VictoriaXOXO is it Ubuntu MATE or just a DE?
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: Well, Ubuntu with MATE over. :P
<rampantphoto> it's not from my ip, but when i google the ip it says it's from Korea?
<Onepamopa> anyone got problem updating from 15.04 -> 15.10 ?
<rampantphoto> inteus: the first result is from the anti hacker alliance haha
<Onepamopa> few packages failed to install, after which the updater failed
<Na3iL> You are using proxy or a manual config in your browser rampantphoto
<BlastRed> Test
<Na3iL> Nope Onepamopa what kind of problem you get?
<inteus> rampantphoto: do you port forward from your router to your ubuntu? that could leave you open to the world.
<AlexQ> Onepamopa: For me it was a disaster, but luckily managed to solve. Maybe start from checking dist-upgrade log?
<Onepamopa> Na3iL, I'll pastebin what I can from the log.
<rampantphoto> inteus: yes, i think so.
<BlastRed>  Hello, i've recentely replaced my hard drive with a new one, which has w7 on it and a bunch of my ol' files. i keep getting the error "OS not found", but if i boot up my disk drive and go on linux mint, its mountable and i see all my w7 files... whats wrong with it?
<rampantphoto> Na3il: not that i know of
<rampantphoto> i'm quite new at this, so i'm probably making more than one mistake
<BlastRed> (thanks Bashing-om )
<BlastRed> +others
<MonkeyDust> rampantphoto  type this in a termina (those are backticks, not quotes)    whois `curl ifconfig.me`
<inteus> rampantphoto: you should use a different external port to point to internal port 22....something like 2222...makes it more secure...non-default.
<mrrob0t> hey
<BlastRed> Help?
<Onepamopa> Na3iL, well, I can't copy from the "Distribution upgrade" window for some reason. Any of this logged anywhere ?
<BlastRed>  == Cannot send to channel: ##hardware (wtf why?)
<BlastRed> i cant say anything in the hardware channel!
<Onepamopa> it sits on "sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Well, the only thing I actually want to achieve is for the scrolling to work on my vivid upgraded to wily as it works on my freshly installed wily. There just has to be some different package, or config remaining from vivid there? Really no idea how to look for that? I don't know much about that stuff.
<Na3iL> BlastRed, you ask that question in #freenode
<BlastRed> Na3iL:  #freenode?
<rampantphoto> MonkeyDust: ok, did that
<Onepamopa> the failed packages: mysql-common libmysqlclient18:amd64 mysql-client-5.6 freeradius-mysql libmysqlclient-dev
<Na3iL> and btw, the channel's owner sets the mode of channel -i That means only voices people can talk
<BlastRed> Na3iL:  oh yeah lol my bad
<UbuN2> got to regiter nickss in some channels BlastRed
<Onepamopa> AlexQ, how did u manage to salvage the situation ?
<Na3iL> VictoriaXOXO, I am sorry but I think it is a bug
<BlastRed> UbuN2: how do i reg for ##hardware
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: Oh, no! :(
<inteus> !register | BlastRed
<ubottu> BlastRed: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BlastRed> Okay, thanks
<UbuN2> ^^
<Na3iL> VictoriaXOXO, I will search if anyone declared the bug in LP, meanwhile you can install directly Ubuntu MATE it is more stable as I think..
<AlexQ> Onepamopa: Well, the worst thing for seemed to be that I had linux-generic package missing (probably my fault, I think it was removed automatically when removing something else before upgrade...) so I ended up without updated kernel, and the old one seemed  to have issues.
<AlexQ> Onepamopa: But I would really start from checking update log. It is in a folder in /var/log/ ..., don't remember exactly.
<the_count> Bashing-om: back
<rampantphoto> inteus: yes, i think so. not sure how to do that off hand, but i'll look it up. thanks
<noah> Why does the 14.04 to 15.04 upgrade fail? I have a ASUS M3A78CM Motherboard, a AMD Athlon processor, 4G of RAM and a 250G Harddisk.
<mlvmhn> my system hangs when i run qbittorent, but not when it is not running. why is this??
<Avocado_> how do i install google chrome on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> noah  how did you upgrade? via 14.10 or a fresh install?
<Na3iL> noah, It is not possible to upgrade directly from 14.04 to 15.04. These days a lot of people think that 15.04 is LTS.
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: No time for that. :(
<Na3iL> You can upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10, then to 15.04. Or just make a fresh install.
<inteus> rampantphoto: you will probably keep getting unautorized ssh attempts while port 22 is open to the internet. not a huge problem if you have very secure passwords.
<noah> In order to install Google Chrome, you must first use apt-add-repository to add the chrome repo. Then install frome Ubuntu Software Center
<noah> I upgraded from 14.04, not clean install.
<AlexQ> Avocado_: Or you can just download a package from Google (64 or 32 bit one). That should add Google's repo automatically as well. You might consider Chromium as well, which is in Ubuntu repo.
<noah> OK. I'll try that. Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> noah  so first to 14.10 and then to 15.04?
<Avocado_> yeah i just dled it from googles website
<Avocado_> how do i know which repo is google's?
<Avocado_> to do the add repo thing
<Na3iL> VictoriaXOXO, my humble opinion is to try more DE, I tried most of them and I am satisfied now with Awesome wm
<AlexQ> Avocado_: I think the easiest way is to just download the .deb file. https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<Avocado_> yeah ill stick to that
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: I don't know how to install them without getting all the software that comes with them.
<noah> look it up. I did it, but I do not know the repo name. Search for "add google chrome repo ubuntu"
<OerHeks> Avocado_, You need the deb from the google site, it installs the ppa & key
<the_count> Bashing-om: So.. If you are around... We could proceed
<Na3iL> I can help you with installing them VictoriaXOXO just pick up a good DE that makes you feel comfortable :)
<Avocado_> How do i install a deb file through terminal
<Avocado_> if i were not to use the package manager
 * qu 
<Na3iL> dpkg -i example.deb
<Na3iL> Avocado_,
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: Cinnamon without anything (!) extra would be nice. No additional software, just visual changes, please.
<noah> use the 'dpkg' command to install a deb file from terminal
<Avocado_> cool
<Avocado_> what does the -i do
<bprompt> ahemm -i "install" oddly enough
<Na3iL> -i means install Avocado_
<Avocado_> ahh, i feel dumb now lol
<UbuN2> :
<Avocado_> what about dpkg, what does that stand for?
<noah> -i means install
<UbuN2> :D
<Avocado_> hard to remember a word like that
<OerHeks> Avocado_, odd, you have the packagemanager.. why doyou ask?
<Na3iL> Avocado_, just use man dpkg
<Na3iL> type*
<Avocado_> Just curious I guess
<bprompt> Avocado_:    ahemm "d"ebian "p"ac"kg"e manager
<noah> dpkgg is the backend to apt-get, only it works on downloaded .deb files, not internet repos
<Avocado_> ill just remember dpkg as Download PacKaGe
<Avocado_> well, not entirely true
<Avocado_> de package
<vacho> hey guys, I am installing a web server and I just deployed an ubuntu 14.04 image... I remember there are two recommended commands to run that will update everything to latest secury and stable, anyone care to help?
<MonkeyDust> vacho  there's also #ubuntu-server
<noah> dpkg does NOT download anything, it only works locally!
<irc_to_new2015> sudo apt-get update?
<Na3iL> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade vacho
<Avocado_> noah, yeah i just realized that
<Avocado_> noah, ignore that comment
<the_count> vacho: ' sudo apt-get update ' and ' sudo apt-get upgrade '
<irc_to_new2015> join #python
<noah> Don't forget 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<vacho> will upgrade upgrade it to 15.10?
<bprompt> Avocado_:   when  you use apt-get, or the Software Center to install stuff, what they're really doing is giving you an UI, and asking dpkg to install this or that
<Avocado_> bprompt, thanks, makes sense
<Avocado_> What irc client do you guys recommend?
<qu> my /etc/hosts seems useless now. i set `192.168.1.123 www.abc.com` in `hosts`, but when i `ping www.abc.com`, returns `PING kevin.com.router (120.192.83.162) 56(84) bytes of data.` Why? (lubuntu 15.10)
<Avocado_> i want something minimal
<OerHeks> vacho, oh boy, so you start a webserver, without basic knowledge?? good start https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<bprompt> Avocado_:     one that you like and works for you :)
<noah> I do not think so, but just to be safe, do not run dist-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> Avocado_  irssi and weechat are popular
<Na3iL> Avocado_, for me it is irssi
<the_count> Avocado_: irssi
<bprompt> Avocado_:    kvirc, irssi, xchat, many like hexchat, konversation, quassel, pick  your poison
<Avocado_> Thanks!
<noah> I am using irssi as my IRC client
<Avocado_> So theres a way to attach a window to left and right part of the screen
<Avocado_> but can you split it into 4 windows?
<UbuN2> yep
<Avocado_> whats the shortkey for that?
<the_count> bprompt: I like that.. pick your poison
<bprompt> hehe
<OerHeks> Avocado_, hold win key and find out
<vacho> thx all
<Bashing-om> the_count: Reading bug reports in respect to touchpad .. got nowhere else to go at this point .
<Avocado_> OEP_, ahh, I was searching for that window, thanks
<int-main> Okay, I officially give up. Somebody explain me, if WiFi works with a particular ISO and I use it later why would it not work?
<Na3iL> OerHeks, did you said now win key? :/
<UbuN2> Avocado_ ==>> http://irssi.org/beginner/
<qu> i tried lots of times, any not exists domain names (but a set in /etc/hosts) are return `120.192.83.192` when ping.
<noah> Are you using the same ISO on the same computer?
<OerHeks> Na3iL, win key super key, microsoft key, whatever
<AlexQ> Avocado_: Just drag the window to the corner of the screen :D
<the_count> Bashing-om: Say we removed everything after 3.16.0-30, and went from there
<Avocado_> if i do the drag, it will just take half of my screen
 * OerHeks pokes Na3iL 
<Avocado_> i want to be able to split windows in 4 small pieces
<noah> Check the wireless switch, if it is a laptop
<Na3iL> hahaha OerHeks I like Mod key :P
<Avocado_> cant find the shortcut in the shortcut list
<AlexQ> Avocado_: To the corner, not the side. Like upper or bottom 1/4 of the side
<noah> int-main: Check the wireless switch, if it is a laptop
<linux77537> Hi there
<Avocado_> AlexQ, I tried, doesnt work :/
<int-main> I don't have a wireless switch on my laptop
<Avocado_> Is it available on ubuntu 14?
<Acerio> Anyone here a member of Ubuntu Hardened team?
<AlexQ> Avocado_: Thought you were talking about Ubuntu Wily. Don't know.
<Na3iL> What you mean Avocado_ by wireless switch?
<rampantphoto> inteus: guess i should use an ssh key...
<Avocado_> Na3iL, You mean int-main?
<linux77537> When I run nautilus as root from a live CD it doesnt display my HDD, why?
<Na3iL> Yep Acerio I saw your msg in the channel
<bprompt> !dev | AlexQ
<ubottu> AlexQ: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<bprompt> hmm   wrong alias =)
<noah> int-main: Is it enabled in the GUI? Is the password correct? Is the kernel madule loaded? (For the latter, look into 'dmesg')
<int-main> noah: Password? It says Wireless disabled by hardware switch. rfkill says its hard blocked.
<linux77537> someone pls help me.
<noah> linux77537: Is the device mounted? type 'mount' and look for your device label. That should get you started.
<the_count> linux77527: Ask your question then.
<linux77537> yep it shows up fine when im not root
<AlexQ> bprompt: So what was your aim then?
<noah> int-main: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<Onepamopa> AlexQ, disaster averted ... :)
<linux77537> but when I run nautilus as root it disappears
<bprompt> Acerio:    try maybe #ubuntu-devel
<AlexQ> Onepamopa: Wonderful :)
<bprompt> AlexQ:   yes, wrong alias and nick, like batting 0 for 2 =)
<MonkeyDust> linux77537  what are you trying to do?
<int-main> noah: Laptop
<noah> linux77537: I don't know...
<AlexQ> bprompt: Haha
<Acerio> bprompt: -b
<linux77537> edit a file on my hdd
<noah> int-main: are you sure there is no WiFi switch? Most laptops have them.
<MonkeyDust> linux77537  a file in your /home?
<the_count> int-main: What laptop do you have?
<linux77537> yep
<AlexQ> int-main: Some have them as fn key + a F key I believe
<int-main> There is a toggle switch with Fn key. It doesn't help noah
<int-main> the_count: HP 15-n206tx
<MonkeyDust> linux77537  that file isnt owned by root
<linux77537> then how do I edit it?
<noah> No, I mean an actual switch on the side/front of the laptop.
<linux77537> Ive done it before but forgot how to ?
<rampantphoto> inteus: so, in trying to set up my ssh key i did a "ps -ef | grep sshd" and i'm not sure what i'm seeing, but could that give any insight to my original issue?
<MonkeyDust> linux77537  what type of file is it? edit it with its normal program
<linux77537> but I cant boot into my system
<bprompt> int-main:     many laptops have a WiFi switch or button or slider, either on the front left or right side, or on the sides, by the headphone jack or by the dvd drive bay
<linux77537> thats why I booted up a live CD
<int-main> bprompt: I am 100% sure mine doesn't have that
<bprompt> int-main:    usually a push button, or a slider, and it usually has an orange or green signaling light next to it
<MonkeyDust> linux77537  start from the beginning, what happened
<AlexQ> int-main: Maybe try to hold this key combination for a second or two, I observed that I need to hold my physical switch in position for it to work oddly. Thought that there is a serious problem with the driver or sth, until I realised that holding for a sec helps.
<bprompt> int-main:    could be a Fn combination as well, turning off wifi
<noah> int-main: Try deleting the connection, restarting the computer, and try again. You will need to reenter the password.
<the_count> int-main: On the F12 key, is there a wifi signal icon?
<int-main> noah: You are not getting me. It doesn't show any connection. It says Wifi disabled by hardware switch. I can't do anything with Wifi its like disabled.
<bprompt> hint:  "Wifi disabled by hardware switch."
<bprompt> hehe
<noah> Is the driver loaded properly?
<int-main> noah: Kind of like http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Screenshot-from-2012-08-16-210336.png
<Avocado_> When I do a command like /whois on irssi, nothing shows up, how come?
<bprompt> int-main:    check closely, maybe even an Fn combination, as aforementioned, the f12 sometimes, may have a light next to it, if it's orange, that means wifi is off
<jose27> hello
<Na3iL> Just push the button or flip the switch or use the FN-key combo to manually enable your wireless.
<int-main> bprompt: It is indeed orange but pressing it doesn't change it color. Doesn't do anything
<bprompt> Avocado_:     /whois nick  or /whois channel  or /who channel
<AlexQ> int-main: So you're saying that function key combination doesn't work? Really, try holding it for a second or two instead of just pressing quickly.
<int-main> bprompt: previosly it used to work with orange light anyway.
<Avocado_> bprompt, I do that, it doesnt show up anything
<bprompt> int-main:   ahhhh, so f12 light is orange, that measn wifi off :), by "hardware switch"
<int-main> AlexQ: I have tried all sort of pressing. Quick press, hard press, long press.
<Avocado_> where should it show it?
<Na3iL> int-main, use your terminal rfkill list all then lsmod
<noah> I see ... Most problems are from the kernel/driver, is there any loaded modules (run 'modprobe | grep 'wireless'. It works for me :))
<Apteryx> Hi, I'd like to know if my ~/.profile file is supposed to be run by lightdm (at login) ?
<the_count> int-main: So, you tried it pressing the fn key with the F* key?
<OerHeks> Avocado_, maybe you need to register your nickname to access those tools
<bprompt> int-main:   got an [fn] key on the keyboard? as in between the [ctrl] and the winkey?
<Avocado_> OEP_, i am registered
<int-main> bprompt: but as I said, I cannot do anything to change its color and previously the wifi used to work even when light was orange
<noah> int-main: Yes
<Apteryx> I got a bash script that is mapping buttons on a left hand mouse (using xinput) and it doesn't seem to get run, although the script is called from my ~/.profile file.
<Avocado_> OerHeks, weird, i also ahve this with weechat
<Avocado_> Does the result show in another window?
<int-main> Na3iL: It works when the Wireless is soft blocked. Mine is hard blocked. I've already tried what you are saying, doesn't help
<bprompt> int-main:    yes, we understand that, BUT, the idea of that light there on that key, is not accidental, but is for a Fn key combination to turn it on or off
<Na3iL> Avocado_, check the 1st tab "freenode" you will see the outputs of your commands.
<bprompt> int-main:   got an [fn] key on the keyboard? as in between the [ctrl] and the winkey?
<Avocado_> I dont have that tab, i run irssi from terminal right?
<int-main> bprompt: Yes. I tried combo press with Fn key too if you are gonna ask me that
<Na3iL> Yep, Avocado_ you will find the main tab
<noah> int-main: Try another ISO to figure out if it is the ISO or the laptop. If you cand, try to load the ISO in another computer. Do you have wireless on that one?
<Avocado_> Its just one window and its the channel im in
<Avocado_> no other tabs :/
<Avocado_> I feel like im missing something
<int-main> noah: I tried two ISOs. Two different versions.
<Na3iL> int-main, weird!! please let me know if you found a solution!
<bprompt> Avocado_:    then maybe irssi is not for you =), tried hexchat yet? many prefer that one
<Avocado_> bprompt, im on hexchat, i just want to make irssi work for me
<int-main> I am trapped with Windows and i have no idea how to solve this problem.
<Bashing-om> Avocado_: type ' /win 1 ' .. irssi by default sneds messages to thge status (win #1 ) window .
<Acerio> bprompt: I use HexChat. Great client!
<AlexQ> int-main: But bear in mind that if you press it again before checking, you might have switched on and then back off without realising.
<Na3iL> +1 bprompt , try hexchat Avocado_
<noah> int-main: Then it must be the computer :(
<Acerio> Avocado: What is wrong about HexChat, that makes you want to migrate?
<the_count> Avocado_: Sometimes the best way to learn something is to use it
<Acerio> the_count: Well said.
<noah> Bye, Everyone! Be back in 1 hour ;)
<int-main> noah: then why would it work on Windows? Questions keep coming up.
<Acerio> See ya noah.
<Avocado_> the_count, I am using it atm
<MonkeyDust> breaking and fixing things is a good way to learn
<Acerio> Avocado_: Have you tried reading the wiki/documentation/tutorial?
<Acerio> or messing around
<bprompt> int-main:    HP Pavilion 15-206tx  right?
<int-main> bprompt: thats right
<Acerio> Avocado_: And what is wrong with HexChat anyways?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Returning to launchpad for reading .
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: and yes, since you're worried about a single piece of text on shutdown, i won't help :)
<the_count> Avocado_: Well, keep using it. Learn it in and out, and by and by you will figure out all it has to offer
<bprompt> int-main:   hmmm   yes, the [fn] key will be between the [ctrl] and winkey, check closely ->   [fn], is it there?
<Avocado_> the_count, Ok, ill try to figure it out
<the_count> Acerio: Thanks
<int-main> bprompt: Yes it is.
<Avocado_> Is there any program that lets me take screenshots of my window and auto-uploads it?
<Avocado_> Which do you guys recommend
<Acerio> Avocado_: Greenshot.
<Acerio> Avocado_: Not sure if that is for Linux, it should be.
<Avocado_> Acerio, their website is down I see.
<bprompt> int-main:    well, there are two ctrl keys... the left one... ok... so.. .press [fn] and f12, hold [fn] and press f12, and wait, the light will turn green, meaning, wifi on
<Na3iL> Avocado_, Shutter is a useful tool
<Acerio> Avocado_: Oh yeah, database error. Maybe CNet has a copy, but they probably only have the Windows copy, unless you want to use wine.
<the_count> Avocado_ Or, it would probably take just as much time to press the Print Screen button and upload it yourself
<Avocado_> Ill try shutter
<Acerio> Avocado_: I'm not sure if Greenshot has a Linux version, but I'm 90% sure they do.
<int-main> bprompt: I am sorry man. I've tried those things already.
<the_count> int-main: Take a picture of the keyboard if you could...
<bprompt> int-main:    ok, no biggie, meaning you have "media keys" ON in bios... so, press the [f12] by itself then, and wait
<the_count> Bashing-om: I appreciate your efforts
<int-main> bprompt: Tried that too.
<Na3iL> and Avocado_ follow the 1st answer to know how to make Shutter do auto-uploads.. :) https://askubuntu.com/questions/177921/whats-a-screenshot-application-which-will-auto-upload-to-imgur
<the_count> int-main: Have you tried holding down [f12] by itself for a while to change?
<Avocado_> Na3iL, doesn't uploading to imgur automatically make it public?
<Avocado_> Like, people can browse in newly uploaded images and will see it?
<bprompt> int-main:    well, is not software, from what we can tell, so, the drivers are loaded so far we can tell, it's a hardware issue, and pretty sure is the [fn] switch, since I also have a pavillion
<Na3iL> Yep sure Avocado_
<Acerio> Avocado_: No, by default it should be unlisted, unless people have the URL.
<Acerio> Avocado_: But that can be changed.
<int-main> bprompt: I don't understand. Out of the blue it stopped working, I install Windows and Wireless is fine
<int-main> I guess I will have to live with Windows for a while
<bprompt> int-main:    it might take some pressing, then waiting a few a few times, but pretty sure is the [fn]+[f12] combination
<Na3iL> You can use it anonymously Avocado_
<Acerio> ^
<bprompt> int-main:     so... booting in windows it works?  you didn't mention that before
<the_count> int-main: Can you turn on and shut off wifi with the key combination in windows?
<int-main> bprompt: I did. I said if it works fine in Windows then it isn't hardware.
<freakyy> i wonder ... if i should install ubuntu on my hdd. ... i have an ssd but not enough room for ubuntu on it sadly ;(
<int-main> the_count: yes. Absolutely.
<Acerio> freakyy: Get a minimal build of Ubuntu.
<dersand> I'm not sure where to adresss this question. But i got a lost android device, it's online and somehow has an internet connection. I'm wondering if i can set-up some SSH-server on that device by installing some app from the play store.
<the_count> int-main: Exactly how do you do that?
#ubuntu 2015-11-22
<freakyy> i wonder if i should just put the boot partition on the ssd
<qu> my /etc/hosts seems useless now. i set `192.168.1.123 www.abc.com` in `hosts`, but when i `ping www.abc.com`, returns `PING kevin.com.router (120.192.83.162) 56(84) bytes of data.` Why? (lubuntu 15.10)
<int-main> the_count: just press F12
<qu> i tried lots of times, any not exists domain names (but a set in /etc/hosts) are return `120.192.83.192` when ping.
<Acerio> freakyy: However, minimal builds do not come with a desktop environment, so you will need to install one yourself, which is not hard. My favorite environment is GNOME 3.18, but Ubuntu default is Unity.
<freakyy> Acerio: i dont want that
<Acerio> freakyy: Why not?
<the_count> dersand: So, you have somebody else's phone? And you want to use their phone service for yourself?
<freakyy> its still too big
<Acerio> freakyy: What is the size of your SSD?
<freakyy> ill find a solution
<the_count> int-main: There is no reason then why that same thing wouldn't work for ubuntu
<dersand> the_count, it's my own. But i guess nobody will believe me?
<kakashiAL> hi
<int-main> the_count: exactly why I am disturbed
<the_count> dersand: Welll, it makes people wonder, start searching for an ssh server app on the play store then.
<kakashiAL> is it possible to make your ubuntu pc, where you use wlan to go to the internet, offer a hotspot
<the_count> int-main: Well...
<kakashiAL> I mean use the same pc and to browse the internet and offer a hotpot
<bprompt> int-main:     ok... can you try, with the f12 light orange, boot to windows, see if it turns to white while in windows
<dersand> the_count Since i can't run anything, init or set any values i guess it needs to be "plug and play". That's a bit much to ask for huh?
<the_count> int-main: I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<kakashiAL> anyone?
<int-main> the_count: I meant it should but it isn't. That confuses me.
<Na3iL> kakashiAL, what was your question? cause I didn't get it!
<int-main> bprompt: I can assure you, it does work properly on Windows. I am online via windows 10 currently
<the_count> kakashiAL: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<kakashiAL> I am using wlan to go the internet Na3iL :)
<Acerio_> Hey sorry, I am back. freakyy if you said something, I may have missed it. So please restate the reply.
<kakashiAL> but I want to offer a hotspot
<Na3iL> You mean wlan0 kakashiAL
<kakashiAL> and be able to do both
<kakashiAL> use my wlan and offer a hotspot
<Acerio_> My PC froze :P And my old IRC session is still active, which is weird.
<the_count> int-man: What drivers did you find that were supposed to work
<kakashiAL> the_count: I am using xfce
<bprompt> int-main:     the " I have RT3290 adapter. My Wifi says disabled by hardware switch."   makes me suspicious that is software, but yes, the f12 light could  be orange by lack of loaded drivers, what wifi nic do you have again?   broadcom? atheros? else?
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: Still around?
<Na3iL> Yep VictoriaXOXO
<int-main> bprompt: Ralink
<kakashiAL> so, anyone?:)
<the_count> kakashiAL: Maybe check with those who make xfice then
<Acerio_> What is the timeout time for IRC sessions? Waiting for my last session to timeout, so I can change my nick.
<bprompt> hmm
<the_count> int-main: Try ' rfkill unblock all '
<kakashiAL> the_count: there is none
<int-main> the_count: as I said, it works when its soft blocked. Mine is hard blocked
<the_count> int-main: Try [Fn] + [Ctrl] + [F12]
<Apteryx> Is there any way I can see any process that gets run after I login? I think some process is overriding some definitions I put in my .profile.
<Bashing-om> the_count: I see several issues with touchpads have been resolved "upstream"; Have you tried the latest kernel that was installed this round ?
<the_count> kakashiAL: #xfce
<the_count> Bashing-om: not sure exactly what you mean.
<Apteryx> I think I've found a bug where any Xinput configuration gets overridden shortly after login in.
<int-main> the_count: I'll have to make a bootable USB but I'll try it. Did you find something?
<the_count> int-main: I'll get you the link in a sec
<Apteryx> This because my Xorg input device config stopped working, and after experimenting with putting xinput set-button-map in my .profile, this also fails.
<the_count> int-main: http://askubuntu.com/questions/528316/wifi-is-diasbled-by-hardware-switch-in-ubuntu-14-04-32-bit-on-hp-430-laptop
<Apteryx> But manually sourcing the .profile file after the system is on does the trick.
<Apteryx> And I know for sure that .profile is run while Ubuntu's booting.
<AlexQ> kakashiAL: Propably possible, but you would need to have two WLAN interfaces I think.
<int-main> the_count: let me try. Will report soon
<kakashiAL> AlexQ: so you cant go to the internet and have a hotspot with the same wlan interface?
 * Acerio is AFK
<AlexQ> kakashiAL: I am not sure there are any WLAN interfaces that allow that.
<Acerio> whoops pretty sure i broke a rule there. sorry!
<AlexQ> kakashiAL: But what is your use case? What are you trying to achieve?
<kakashiAL> I have wlan, my smartphone is not able to get the waln (its 5hrz vs 3hrz)
<OerHeks> kakashiAL, no you can't.
<kakashiAL> OerHeks: hmm...okay
<OerHeks> and not all wifi adapters can, under linux, it is a driver issue then.
<OerHeks> * do hotspot
<kakashiAL> OerHeks: can we try it?
<AlexQ> kakashiAL: You could try with some USB WiFi dongles, if you have some laying around.
<kakashiAL> nope :(
<kakashiAL> I just have a laptop with a wlan
<OerHeks> kakashiAL, sure, connect to internet via cable, and setup wifi as ad-hoc/hotspot network in networkmanager
<kakashiAL> my cable is too short, my router is not in my room :/
<AlexQ> kakashiAL: And if you aren't able to access the Internet via cable, maybe it is somehow possible to share internet connection from laptop to smartphone via Bluetooth.
<AlexQ> kakashiAL: It used to be done the other way around for sure.
<AlexQ> kakashiAL: Aren't you able to switch the router into hybrid mode (2.4GHz + 5GHz) BTW.? I think almost all of them allow that.
<Avocado_> Found a screenshot tool, works neat.
<Avocado_> https://imgur.com/dPBjSNX
<Avocado_> alt+shift+2
<Avocado_> auto uploads and copies to clipboard
<Avocado_> If anyones interested, its called screencloud
<marus> if i run ubuntu as a desktop, it's a good practice to use iptables?
<int-main> the_count: Didn't work
<noah> int-main: I'm back! Got anything on that networking issue?
<Na3iL> indeed marus
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does anyone in here know how to close Firefox (or any browser) when the VPN connection fails?
<marus> Na3iL: does the firewall run by default?
<Na3iL> VictoriaXOXO, xkill via the terminal, forces to quit the app you want to quit..
<noah> Open a gnome-terminal, type 'pkill firefox'. Please note that this does NOT clean up memory, etc...
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: noah: I meant automatically. XD
<Na3iL> Nope, marus it is disabled by default
<noah> I don't know how to automate it. :( A Shell Script?
<Na3iL> Cause Ubuntu Desktop does not need to a firewall to be safe on the Internet, since by default Ubuntu does not open ports that can introduce security issues.
<Na3iL> yep noah and place it in the startup applications
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: noah: No idea how to automate it?
<Na3iL> VictoriaXOXO, if you want it automatically, then you should knows the crontab jobs
<VictoriaXOXO> Na3iL: crontab jobs... Hmm...
<Na3iL> Or more easily using shell scripting
<noah> A crontab might do the trick. Try 'man crontab'
<Avocado_> Syria secretly sentenced free software developer and Firefox contributor Bassel Khartabil to death (boingboing.net)
<Avocado_> NOOO!!
<marus> Na3iL: so it's not running by default, but i have to run and make rules also on my laptop?
<int-main> noah: I tried Ctrl + Fn + F12 and rfkill unblock all
<int-main> No help
<Na3iL> Yep marus
<Na3iL> if you are not familiar with it, you can use the GUI version of firewall → gufw
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does anyone in here know how to close Firefox (or any browser) (automatically) when the VPN connection fails?
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, you want to close firefox on the vpn, when your connection fails?
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: No, I want Firefox to shut down (like, instantly) as soon as the VPN disconnects. :P
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: So I don't accidently surf more with regular ISP.
<OerHeks> oke, a clue: /etc/network/if-post-down.d/ >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/519920/how-to-run-an-up-script-using-network-manager-openvpn
<OerHeks> pkill firefox
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: Saving everything and will look at it within a few minutes. Thanks. :)
<dahui> hi all i installed scrapy with pip, but it is installed on /usr/local/bin/scrapy ... how do i make it go to /usr/bin/scrapy??
<dahui> with link or a copy?
<daftykins> symlink it
<daftykins> sounds like you installed something without a package
<Avocado_> hey guys, I can't access my HDD that I use to store files/backup
<Avocado_> It says "unable to access "backup""
<Avocado_> error mounting /dev/sdb2 at blablbla
<Na3iL> You need to export it daftykins
<Avocado_> exited with no-zero exit status 12: failed to read last sector
<daftykins> Na3iL: i think you have the wrong nick
<Avocado_> someone said it might be fast boot from windows?
<Avocado_> The device /dev/sdb2 doesn  seem to have a valid ntfs
<Na3iL> Ah! sorry daftykins x)
 * Na3iL is sleeping on the keyboard :P
<daftykins> Avocado_: mmm not for a storage only drive, no harm in booting back in and running chkdsk on it though - have you checked SMART data in case it's failing? assuming it's mechanical
<noah> Reboot into Windows twice, run chkdsk on it. You must reboot TWICE.
<Avocado_> daftykins, I can reach it from windows
<Avocado_> ok
<Avocado_> Will try
<daftykins> noah: what makes you think that? :)
<the_count> Bashing-om: So.. Have you found anything which might be good...?
<daftykins> buying another laptop? :)
<noah> Read it from some man page. Apparently Windows checks the disks and does somthing to them. Really, I have no idea what it does, it just works for me ;)
<daftykins> noah: ah, maybe for an OS drive, don't expect so much for a sole storage disk
<noah> I would still try...
<noah> It fixed my storage drive too when I rebooted.
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Synaptics diagnostic info from fresh Xubuntu Wily installation, where smooth scrolling works correctly: xmodmap xinput evtest xev.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13428392/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13428396/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13428402/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13428409/
<AlexQ>  
<Avocado_> Tried doing the chkdsk
<Avocado_> no errors found
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: I'm afraid that is too hard for me. :/
<Avocado_> I can reach it from windows, but not from ubuntu
<Avocado_> Also the disk type is "Dynamic" not "basic"
<Avocado_> not sure if that has something to do with it?
<noah> That is wierd...
<Avocado_> https://imgur.com/zyDucM3
<Avocado_> noah, can you take a look at that?
<Avocado_> https://imgur.com/F15eo1S
<noah> Do you have a backup uf the disk? If you do, try changing the type to 'basic'. Always have a backup. Disk partitioning is fun ;) (It fails sometimes)
<Avocado_> this is what i see in disks
<Avocado_> I get my external harddisk tomorrow, im gonna back up everythign on there
<Avocado_> I can repartition it then, to be sure
<Avocado_> I think its because of the dynamic type
<Avocado_> I read it somewhere
<TigersFox> hi
<the_count> Bashing-om: At least, how would we resolve the graphics problems restore it to normal
<noah> Once you have a backup, erase the disk and repartitonn it. Then copy the data of the backup.
<Avocado_> https://imgur.com/yyAVNo6
<Avocado_> noah take a look at that
<Captonjamason> Hello, Im having some trouble with WIFI on ubuntu 14.04 on Acer 5517 Notebook, Its acting as if there is no wifi, Even though im in windows 7 typing this, I tried Updating (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade) and installing 15.10 but it didnt help
<Avocado_> it says "unknown"
<daftykins> Avocado_: that's definitely unwise, i would not keep a disk as dynamic.
<Avocado_> What does dynamic type even mean?
<daftykins> prepares it for joining together with other disks in a pool, under Windows
<AbuDhar> it means it is dynamic :D
<daftykins> Avocado_: anyway, run a manual mount command in the terminal; then show us the error output
<Avocado_> I did shrink that disk one time, maybe thats why its dynamic now?
<daftykins> !behelpful | AbuDhar or don't speak please
<ubottu> AbuDhar or don't speak please: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<noah> I'm not sure, but I "THINK" that it's like LVM in linux.
<AbuDhar> :D
<Avocado_> So I use mount /dev/sdb2 right?
<AbuDhar> what are you trying to do Avocado_+
<Avocado_> (never mounted before)
<noah> If your disk is /dev/sdb2.
<daftykins> Avocado_: use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show us "sudo parted -l" to have a glance first
<Avocado_> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13429644/
<Avocado_> I have an SSD of 128gb, and the HDD is 750gb
<daftykins> Avocado_: so no, /dev/sdb1 - make sure it's not tried to automount by typing "mount" on its' own and looking for sdb1
<daftykins> although that doesn't even recognise a file system on there, which is not good at all.
<Avocado_> Weird, i can read and write on windows
<daftykins> yes, spotted that quirk :)
<noah> Once it works, try to add it to /etc/fstab to automaticly mount it on startup.
<daftykins> Captonjamason: can you identify the wifi device involved?
<Avocado_> so now I try "mount /dev/sdb1"?
<daftykins> noah: jumping a bit far ahead, since it's not gonna work
<Avocado_> is that the correct command
<logglog> hello everyone is there a way to make ubuntus sidebar to act intelligente, for example when i put firefox to maximum size i want that the sidebar hides. is it possible to make it. (i am new to linux)
<daftykins> Avocado_: well did you see it auto mounted yet or no? from "mount"
<noah> Ok. Sorry.
<Avocado_> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13429724/
<noah> Try "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs"/
<noah> Try "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs".
<daftykins> Avocado_: ok good, looks like a no - so "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" - which should fail, then show us what "dmesg | tail" said as well as the error
<Avocado_> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13429763/
<alain> logglog, did you try a right-click in the panel?
<daftykins> Avocado_: nope that didn't show anything relevant, did the mount command error? what did it say?
<Avocado_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: the_count: I don't think there is any difference there. xev (guess that stands for X events) only shows simulated scroll button press events, on both OSes, and evtest shows more low-level events that are the same (just two fingers on touchpad, that's all). Where is the processing connected with smooth scrolling - I don't know - don't know if it is somehow handled as a X event as well. I think it is pretty obvious that the apps
<daftykins> Avocado_: ok. which dist are we dealing with? "cat /etc/issue"
<Avocado_> filesystem type should be NTFS right? how do i put that in the command there?
<RaizQuadrada> g
<daftykins> well since parted couldn't see it, we can tell it... but i'm sure it won't help.
<daftykins> Avocado_: "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt" though do confirm version with the above for me first
<Avocado_> daftykins, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: No easy way of killing certain processes when VPN fails? :/
<TigersFox> kann jemand per zufall deutsch hier ^
<Avocado_> daftykins, ready to go?
<AlexQ> VictoriaXOXO: It isn't a hard way. Do you think it would be easier on Windows? :D
<daftykins> Avocado_: yeah give it a go, i suspect an error
<Avocado_> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13430177/
<noah> use sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /mnt/mydevice. replace xxx with your device name.
<daftykins> yeah that's not a good sign.
<Avocado_> I think i gotta reformat the disk
<daftykins> Avocado_: that'd be the easiest way, you could try running gparted and see if it says anything about the disk first
<daftykins> i'm sure a more experienced volunteer i know here could help, but it's only a format away anyway
<Avocado_> I'll wait for tomorrow, after I backup ill reformat is as NTFS, right?
<TigersFox> have you a weblink, where i can my skript upload?
<noah> Just back up, reformat, and restore
<Avocado_> wait, "restore"?
<Avocado_> oh you mean, put files back in
<Avocado_> Yeah, ill do that
<noah> Restore from the backup
<Avocado_> Thanks for help daftykins
<Avocado_> and noah
<daftykins> np
<AlexQ> Avocado_: Yeah, backup as in copy files, not in make a partition image.
<VictoriaXOXO> AlexQ: Yes, much easier. I've done it in the past.
<noah> A partition image is useless because it takes the error with it :)
<Avocado_> daftykins, what was the /mnt command for btw? i thought mount already meant mount
<daftykins> that's where to mount to.
<Avocado_> ohh
<Avocado_> it takes /dev/sdb1 and mounts it to /mnt
<Avocado_> got it
<daftykins> yep
<Avocado_> new to linux..
<daftykins> ^_^
<Avocado_> But its addicting as hell trying to fix everything
<daftykins> it's pretty nuts when you're new, used to X: and so on... but essentially any folder path such as /something/here can be a folder on a disk, or a mount point for a disk or partition
<daftykins> hey nothing's broken :P
<noah> Use the -t option to manually set the partition type. Yours in NTFS, so use 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /path/to/mount/point' Replace 'xxx' with your device name, replace /path/to/mount/point with any empty directory that you want to maunt it to.
<Avocado_> so why is the mount folder called /mnt?
<Avocado_> is /mnt just a shortcut to access /dev/xxx?
<Avocado_> I could mount it to /banana too?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: When a guide tells me to "point to your VPN's IP...", what do they mean? I get a new IP ever single time I connect. :/
<AlexQ> Avocado_: Mount point is just a pre-existing empty directory.
<Avocado_> I thought my ubuntu OS is "mounted"?
<Avocado_> where does that get mounted?
<AlexQ> Avocado_: /
<Avocado_> oh
<Avocado_> thats like the tree trunk
<Avocado_> when you look at it from visual point of view
<Avocado_> and every folder inside it is a branch
<noah> No No No. /dev/xxx should be replaced with /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb2 or whatever your device is. /mnt is a generic folder for mounting devices, but it is just a folder. For more info, run 'man mount'
<Avocado_> and folder inside that is another branch
<Avocado_> ?
<Avocado_> what does the man command do
<Avocado_> its like "help"?>
<AlexQ> That's like mounting different trees to branches of one main tree. | man opens a manual page, yep
<noah> The 'man' command brings up documentation on commands or config files
<Avocado_> woah cool!
<Avocado_> im starting to like linux
<noah> Linux is So Cool!
<Avocado_> its a shame the DPI is fucked up for my chrome browser
<Avocado_> i have to use firefox cant stand the font rendering on chrome browser
<Avocado_> https://imgur.com/iFjK5tA
<Avocado_> look at how oversized and bold the font is
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: When a guide tells me to "point to your VPN's IP...", what do they mean? I get a new IP ever single time I connect. :/
<Avocado_> VictoriaXOXO, I think the VPN's IP and the IP that your VPN gives you are 2 different things
<Avocado_> could be wrong
<AlexQ> VictoriaXOXO: Maybe they mean the VPN server you connect to, rather than the external IP you get? These are two different things I presume, tough I am a total VPN noob. Yeah Avocado_
<VictoriaXOXO> AlexQ: Well, stupid explanation then? :P
<VictoriaXOXO> Avocado_: Hmm. Maybe.
<MrCeeIII> good evening.... I had a quick question... what if you are within an application and the computer freezes... what do you do cold reboot? is there somthing else i can try first? please advise
<Avocado_> VictoriaXOXO, Maybe this is related to your question: http://www.overclock.net/t/411495/how-to-find-the-vpn-host-name-or-ip-address#post_4912679
<MrCeeIII> good evening.... I had a quick question... what if you are within an application and the computer freezes... what do you do cold reboot? is there somthing else i can try first? please advise
<VictoriaXOXO> Avocado_: Boooooom. Saved. :)
<MrCeeIII> anyone?anyone?
<daftykins> !reisub | MrCeeIII
<ubottu> MrCeeIII: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<VictoriaXOXO> MrCeeIII: Maybe this? http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<VictoriaXOXO> XD
<VictoriaXOXO> I'm so slow.
<Avocado_> So weird, when you google "f", facebook shows up at top
<Avocado_> :D
<daftykins> not weird at all, certainly off topic though :)
<VictoriaXOXO> Avocado_: Not weird. They serve the same master. ;)
<Avocado_> Google and facebook are different tho
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah.maybe we should work on the display .. There are bug reports in this respect of the graphic's driver and touchpad . ' lspci ; sudo lshw -C display ] to see what it will take to restore .
<MrCeeIII> alt printscreen does nothing... hello daftykins...
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: where did you get the idea that you had to press that from?
<MrCeeIII> !from ubottu up there ^
<ubottu> MrCeeIII: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrCeeIII> WTH?
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: you might want to read a bit closer then.
<VictoriaXOXO> MrCeeIII: Dude. You need to hold down Alt+PrintScreen AND then type REISUB.
<MrCeeIII> the print screen on this keyboard is a function
<VictoriaXOXO> MrCeeIII: And don't let daftykins get to you. He's helpful, but cold. XD
<MrCeeIII> i know him...
<MrCeeIII> and i know his ways
<VictoriaXOXO> MrCeeIII: What kind of a keyboard is that? :/
<MrCeeIII> idunno gateway... i have to hold down a funtion key to then hit printscreen
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: "free -m" > http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MrCeeIII> basically  the windows ctrl alt delete on linux
<daftykins> is what you're after? yeah doesn't work like that
<daftykins> plus if Windows had frozen, trying to call up the task manager is equally useless
<daftykins> another angle you can take, though... is trying to press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to TTY1.
<MrCeeIII> so shall i cold boot in the future?
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: if you run the above command and put it on the paste site though, i can check if you're freezing up for a lack of RAM issue.
<daftykins> cold boot means to press power from being switched off, i'm not sure how you'd apply that to freezing
<the_count> Bashing-om: May we resume this monday?
<MrCeeIII> i thought there was somthing out there that i can get to a window and type top
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: yeah the above, ctrl+alt+F1
<baiter> free -m|pastebin
<MrCeeIII> i simply hold the powere key till the computer shuts off
<daftykins> baiter: it's pastebinit in ubuntu ; and needs installing.
<baiter> it does?
<daftykins> yes
<baiter> now that everybody's on 64 bit os, it's easy to get 32 gig+ ram
<baiter> dunno why they don't offer it more often
<daftykins> "they" ? there's not one single computer manufacturer.
<baiter> i mean pre-built desktop sellers
<baiter> was the context unclear?
<daftykins> you're just off topic i'm afraid :)
<daftykins> and also pretty wrong ime
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sure, at your pace .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I've got 500 projects going on right now, and I will  have to pace them out I guess, have a good one...
<the_count> Bashing-om: Are you around Sunday's?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yes, even on a sunday ... I will be around - later in the eve .
<the_count> Ok, I might, I'll see
<cluelesscoder> so I wanted to show my brother Linux and open-source programming... he runs Windows and lives across the country
<VictoriaXOXO> Awwww yissss. Got rid of that stupid error while shutting down. ÖD
<VictoriaXOXO> :D
<cluelesscoder> we both downlaoded http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=15.10&architecture=amd64 and tried to use with Virtualbox
<cluelesscoder> both got the SquashFS error
<cluelesscoder> pretty disappointing
<cluelesscoder> (I'm running OSX El Capitan)
<daftykins> cluelesscoder: bad downloads perhaps, try the torrents instead.
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: Use a torrent download.
<daftykins> which virt tech did you boot with?
<cluelesscoder> we both had bad downloads?
<Acerio> Oh daftykins beat me to it
<daftykins> Acerio: only just ;)
<cluelesscoder> the downloads page doesn't have an have an md5sum!
<daftykins> yes it does; http://releases.ubuntu.com
<cluelesscoder> well not from the main page to download it
<cluelesscoder> I got there from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: Maybe try installing it on the actual HDD?
<daftykins> needing to check the hashes doesn't tend to be a beginner task, so *shrug*
<cluelesscoder> yeah, but it's essential to help a beginner (or experienced person) get unstuck
<VictoriaXOXO> I'm a beginner, but paranoid. I need hashes. :o)
<cluelesscoder> pretty sad that Ubuntu is dumbing things down to the point where they don't even present an md5sum
<VictoriaXOXO> Check ALL the hashes!
<blhack> I'm beginner too
<daftykins> cluelesscoder: i believe your opinion on this matter is ridiculous.
<cluelesscoder> I guess I should have stuck with Arch anyway
<mgolisch> all cds come with a test thing dont they?
<daftykins> mgolisch: typically, yeah - at least on legacy boot i know for sure
<cluelesscoder> mgolish: it's 2015, neither of us even have CD drives on our laptops
<Acerio> YOU CAN INSTALL ARCH BUT NOT UBUNTU?
<mgolisch> cluelesscoder: i meant the iso
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: well yeah. there's something to be said for a clearly documented wiki
<daftykins> lets get back on topic now, rather than slating an entire distro for our inability to find the information we want.
<hggdh> ...
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: it's basically foolproof
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: Let me figure out your issue. What is the problem again?
<daftykins> too late.
<VictoriaXOXO> cluelesscoder: I'm using Ubuntu, but have used the AL wiki more than the Ubuntu wiki. XD
<Acerio> Explain it to me in depth.
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<Acerio> That page gives you solutions.
<Acerio> Literally.
<Acerio> Try testing things out, it shows several causes, and several solutions. Try them all!
<Acerio> :)
<VictoriaXOXO> I don't think he wants solutions. I think he wants to put down Ubuntu. :P
<noah> Anyone know of a good DHCP server for Ubuntu?
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: it's pretty amazing to have this issue in the latest release when it's been reported since 2007
<daftykins> noah: "apt-cache search dhcp" - are you sure you need one? typically this is handled by your router...
<daftykins> cluelesscoder: you're the first person with it since 15.10's release, so i think it's more down to yourself
<mgolisch> cluelesscoder: maybe your image is bad?
<daftykins> (or rather your computer :) )
<mgolisch> or your computer has bad memory
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: It's because of your computer, not the OS.
<noah> Yes. I want more configuration than my router provides, and I do not want to buy a new one.
<Acerio> It could also be because you are on a Mac, with a VM incompatible CPU.
<VictoriaXOXO> 7e5b393977d41b77c2208fbef7b3c23d2f134e9f *ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Acerio> But every other bit of information would be given there.
<VictoriaXOXO> Easy money.
<cluelesscoder> both my computer and my brother's computer (running Windows 10) are bad in the same way?
<cluelesscoder> if that's so, it hits a wide market
<cluelesscoder> in any case, those solutions are presented in like 1/10 the level of detail they would be presented on Arch
<VictoriaXOXO> cluelesscoder: Check the sha1sum for your .iso. 7e5b393977d41b77c2208fbef7b3c23d2f134e9f *ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<monsune> oh btw can you sha1 just a text and not a file?
<daftykins> cluelesscoder: seriously downloading one file then saying there's an issue distro wide, you realise how overreacting this is? you probably just got a bad local mirror (if it's even the file at the source)
<noah> OK. After trying 'apt-cache search dhcp' i've found DHCPD. I'll try that!
<hggdh> cluelesscoder: please stop. We are not comparing arch or anything else. If youfeel better with arch, go there.
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: Try another ISO, or something.
<monsune> cluelesscoder win10 is evil...
<Acerio> Maybe you didn't burn it correctly, or maybe it was a bad mirror.
<daftykins> !ot | monsune NO.
<ubottu> monsune NO.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<monsune> daftykins got it.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: "NO." -- Like he's a dog. :P
<cluelesscoder> how do I edit a grub.conf file in an ISO?
<cluelesscoder> never had to do that
<monsune> so can you sha1 a text? i need a sha1 pass hash for word: hello
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: Just install another ISO!
<monsune> VictoriaXOXO i'm sure that he really meant that ;)
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: one would think that the one pointed to by the big Download button at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ would be the most reliable
<monsune> 1700+ in the # has no clue how to generate a sha1 hash in ubuntu :)
<VictoriaXOXO> Well, we're all dirty dogs in here, according to Arch users. /end of off-topic
<monsune> VictoriaXOXO ha ha
<noah> If it is a squashfs, use the unsquashfs program to extract it, cd into the extracted directory, and edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: 64bit or 32bit PC?
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: but yeah, I'll try it again I guess
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: I will find one that will probably work.
<hggdh> cluelesscoder: why don't you go to releases.ubuntu.com, download from there, and check md5s from there?
<daftykins> monsune: hang on let me wake up all 17xx members of the channel to tell you you're off topic and should move to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Acerio> ^ 32 bit
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Acerio> ^ 64 bit
<Acerio> Those will most likely work. Make sure to correctly burn the ISO onto a CD.
<cluelesscoder> hggdh: is that even linked anywhere from the main page?
<monsune> daftykins that would be something absolutely cool to watch :)
<Acerio> Unless you are using VM?
<hggdh> cluelesscoder: no
<UbuN2> hello linux workd :()
<Acerio> If VM, make sure your settings are correct. and make sure your CPU is VM compatible, as well as the rest of your hardware.
<monsune> UbuN2 hello non-Arch user :)
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: well yeah, as I said this happened installing on Virtualbox
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: I run virtual box installations of Linux all the time for work
<UbuN2> i do have arch and LFS monsune
<hggdh> cluelesscoder: well, it is, via http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<UbuN2> ;)
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: If you say you installed Arch before, and used it for a while, I am surprised you have issues with Ubuntu.
<Acerio> Ubuntu is usually the beginners Linux distro, and it is very user friendly, unlike Arch.
<Acerio> Arch does not have an installer :P
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: yep, that's why I was surprised to find it didn't work
<VictoriaXOXO> Acerio: True, but the AL wiki is EXTREMELY useful and user friendly. Even I get some of it.
<Renzadic> Hey how are we doing, I'm having a problem installing ubuntu 15 on to a usb drive. Through windows i am always successful but when using unetbootin on ubuntu or just the start up disk creator it always gives me a bootloader failed message. On the disks page it shows loops from the iso to the usb device which is weird and also doesnt work of course when i try to boot from usb.
<Acerio> I installed Ubuntu 15.10 on a clients PC this morning, with no issues.
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: and for both myself and my brother halfway across the world, with very different underlying systems, to have the same issue...
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: it's just sad that Ubuntu continues to have so many problems
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: Strange, you and your brother are the only ones :P
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: no, it's a common problem - that's why there is a wiki page
<Renzadic> Hey how are we doing, I'm having a problem installing ubuntu 15 on to a usb drive. Through windows i am always successful but when using unetbootin on ubuntu or just the start up disk creator it always gives me a bootloader failed message. On the disks page it shows loops from the iso to the usb device which is weird and also doesnt work of course when i try to boot from usb.
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: I hardly see people complain. Millions of PC's run ubuntu no problem.
<VictoriaXOXO> cluelesscoder: I'm afraid... the problem is... you.
<Acerio> Renzadic: Try CD?
<Acerio> Renzadic: Or maybe there is an issue with GRUB.
<Renzadic> Acerio, so where would i begin
<utu8o> which video chat app would protect the privacy and legal confidentiality of doctor-patient relationship??
<Apteryx> Any idea why such an xinput script has no effect when it's ran from my .profile ? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13388742/
<Acerio> Renzadic: Try getting a blank CD, burning the Ubuntu ISO. Booting to CD. If there is still a bootloader error, try another HDD, or Google the error and try to look on forum listings to see if someone got the same issue.
<daftykins> utu8o: i don't think anyone here would be qualified to comment on that front.
<VictoriaXOXO> utu8o: None.
<utu8o> VictoriaXOXO, what would the closes software be?
<VictoriaXOXO> utu8o: I guess I'm the wrong person to ask. I don't trust any of them. There's even duct-tape on my laptops and phones.
<VictoriaXOXO> Because of the cameras, that is.
<jazbec1> Hi. I've just installed bodhi linux and my usb wi-fi dingle doesnt work. I've tried some things, and it seems that "the kernel module is loaded but the software firmware-ralink doesn't seem to be in the repository" can anyone help? thanks.
<Acerio> jazbec1: wrong place to ask bud.
<daftykins> jazbec1: sorry that's not supported here.
<daftykins> only ubuntu and official derivatives
<_nemesys> hello everybody opennerd
<jazbec1> ok, thanks anyway
<Acerio> VictoriaXOXO: utu8o: Many softwares claim to be safe. But "slack" seems the most trustworthy, but still, you never know.
<cluelesscoder> VictoriaXOXO: well, do you know how to open an ISO and edit the grub file? ISO is not generally an editable thing
<VictoriaXOXO> cluelesscoder: I've asked that myself once. Don't know, yet.
<monsune> Acerio go with freebsd if you want "safe" :) ipfw ftw :)
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: Dude. I think you are approaching this the wrong way. I just offered help, and I bet you didn't even attempt it. Please try it, before jumping to conclusions.
<Acerio> monsune: ;)
<monsune> plus somehow ssh works better on freebsd, it's totally alive compared to linux
<cluelesscoder> VictoriaXOXO: it's impossible :)
<cluelesscoder> VictoriaXOXO: basically they are saying you need to boot to grub and edit it from there somehow
<daftykins> cluelesscoder: edit for what purpose? you have a corrupt download...
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: OH. Boot to GRUB.
<VictoriaXOXO> cluelesscoder: Oh, okay. But did you verify the susm? 7e5b393977d41b77c2208fbef7b3c23d2f134e9f *ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cluelesscoder> VictoriaXOXO: but that is the only suggested solution on the wiki
<daftykins> we said to grab the torrent - you could have done it by now.
<blhack> how to upgrade ubuntu 15.04?
<Acerio> blhack: In Ubuntu search, look up "Upgrade"
<Acerio> blhack: By "Ubuntu search", I mean the dash.
<daftykins> blhack: run "do-release-upgrade" or just open the update manager.
<Acerio> ^
<daftykins> Acerio: if you're not 100%, don't respond to folk...
<cluelesscoder> VictoriaXOXO: MD5 (ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso) = ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337
<cluelesscoder> VictoriaXOXO: I rebooted the machine and now it is running (at least seems to be running)
<VictoriaXOXO> cluelesscoder: Try the SHA-1 one, please. I don't trust MD5. :P
<VictoriaXOXO> cluelesscoder: Oh, nice.
<daftykins> that's ridiculous ^
<Acerio> daftykins: I did it the other day. If you do the step, it works. There is an application that upgrades.
<cluelesscoder> VictoriaXOXO: so apparently that SqashFS error is just a scare tactic
<VictoriaXOXO> cluelesscoder: Nice. :D
<blhack> how many GB do I need? for upgrade my ubuntu
<cluelesscoder> VictoriaXOXO: not amazing - it's not good to throw errors up if they don't mean anything
<daftykins> depends on your install
<cluelesscoder> VictoriaXOXO: the SqashFS error doesn't seem to be much of a thing on other distros from what I can tell
<daftykins> yes it is, common issue when images are corrupt or a boot issue occurs
<VictoriaXOXO> cluelesscoder: I'm lucky when it comes to that error. I've never seen it.
<monsune> cluelesscoder talk about errors that don't mean anything... Method 'GET /nodes/ns458292/qemu/103/pending' not implemented (501)
<monsune> i spent 12 hrs on this already
<Acerio> VictoriaXOXO: Same. I think it is his hardware.
<Acerio> monsune: heh
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: yep, my Macbook and my brother's Toshiba...
<monsune> wish there was some cool proxmox dude around to help
<VictoriaXOXO> cluelesscoder: Would it REALLY surprise you?
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: It could be: bad memory modules, a bad dvd drive, bad data cable, bad media, or a corrupted image.
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: probably corrupted image, do a md5 checksum, and if they do not match, redownload. But to save time, just redownload.
<cluelesscoder> the sad thing is that I was running Ubuntu LiveCDs painlessly in like 2007
<cluelesscoder> showed it off to lots of friends and stuff
<VictoriaXOXO> Acerio: He did a md5 checksum, but not sha1.
<monsune> cluelesscoder and i still remember RedHat 3.0 on 4 CDs :)
<Acerio> VictoraXOXO: Did it match?
<VictoriaXOXO> Acerio: I hope so. XD
<watUbuntu> I'm on ubuntu on my main disk now. other disks are formatted. if i want to put windows on other disk, how do I dual boot?
<daftykins> cluelesscoder: again, everything you're trumpeting today is a bunch of sensational rubbish... i was giving help back then and plenty of people had the error due to corrupt downloads. so please... move on and stop spreading FUD.
<monsune> i had those nifty, shiny black CDRs for it :)
<watUbuntu> all tutorials keep saying i need to have windows before
<VictoriaXOXO> watUbuntu: Do you want the Windows part because of Adobe products and games?
<watUbuntu> yes
<daftykins> watUbuntu: you could disconnect your ubuntu disk, install to the other, reconnect and boot ubuntu- then run "sudo update-grub"
<VictoriaXOXO> watUbuntu: Oh...
<monsune> watUbuntu get OSX for adobe part...
<noah> Install Windows to the partition, then run 'sudo update-grub' to add it to your GRUB menu.
<watUbuntu> I will try wine 1st
<monsune> watUbuntu or try proxmox
<VictoriaXOXO> watUbuntu: Don't. Wine works like shiet with Adobe products (the ones I've tried).
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<watUbuntu> thank you
<monsune> watUbuntu just go with ubuntu and install winbox with qemu
<ron__> im about to buy an ssd and want to move root to the ssd and leave home directory on current HDD. Any ideas on how I can accomplish this?
<cluelesscoder> daftykins: well, it's pretty hard for me to spread Linux if the easiest distribution doesn't work properly in Virtualbox and the common suggestion is to use a CD
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: No, just get another ISO! Redownload it!
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: it's running for me
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: Just delete the VM, delete your current ISO. Download the same ISO, and do it again!
<noah> You should look into editing the fstab
<daftykins> cluelesscoder: well it wouldn't fit on a CD anyway, but like i told you - we haven't had anyone else complaining of what you have - so please stop flogging this dead horse and move on. no more FUD.
<cluelesscoder> Acerio: the only problem now is that it is super-laggy for my brother, but oh well
<monsune> i like the part about dead horse most :)
<Acerio> daftykins: An Ubuntu install disk would fit on a CD dude. :P
<Acerio> cluelesscoder: Probably incompatible CPU for VM. But it is still running. VirtualBox is not the best way to run an OS.
<daftykins> Acerio: no, they are 1.1GB if you look up at 15.10 - i suspect you're thinking a DVD is still a CD.
<monsune> virtualbox is actually, uh, crap.
<hggdh> Acerio: an ubuntu *ISO* does not fit in a CD
<Acerio> daftykins: Oh, that's right. heh
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<Acerio> I was thinking of DVD. whoopsies.
<monsune> virtualbox indeed fails alot depending on hw it is running on so the issue isn't probably related to linux at all
<Acerio> I only run VM's for testing purposes.
<monsune> please do it right and use qemu :)
<daftykins> i 100% disagree with that statement monsune
<Acerio> daftykins: Actually, Ubuntu CAN fit on a CD. The Minimal build :)
<monsune> daftykins i could understand 50% but 100%?
<daftykins> Acerio: funny how the answer changes when you caveat the comment, huh?
<Acerio> daftykins: huh?
<monsune> daftykins qemu is much better... especially when you use virtio
<monsune> unless you don't care about the i/o in vm
<daftykins> i don't care for your opinion
<monsune> mine?
<VictoriaXOXO> Wow. daftykins is on fire tonight.
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: as mentioned, keep your chat comments to yourself thanks, they're off topic.
<VictoriaXOXO> XD
<Acerio> daftykins: I just generally swap CD and DVD without noticing, as if they meant the same thing. Of course, they are different, but it is a common mistake, and besides, Ubuntu can fit on a CD. But ONLY Ubuntu. Not it's desktop environment, built-in programs, etc. etc. (ie minimal build)
<VictoriaXOXO> And I'm the one that needs to be told to be polite. Okaaaaaay.
 * monsune goes to sit in the corner.
<daftykins> Acerio: there's no need for us to go over the point for another 30 minutes.
<VictoriaXOXO> monsune: Here! Catch! Cookie time.
<monsune> VictoriaXOXO thank you my darling :)
<Acerio> daftykins is such a savage lol.
<logglog> Hello everyone. I have been using windows since i first time heard for pcs, now after using windows more than 20 years i want to use linux. I have been using linux for 2 years as dual boot, i am still new with linux.  I tried all possible distros (well about 15 :) ). The only think that is keeping me on windows is ms office, i rly need it and must use it for my college. Is there a way to install it and run it properly.
<VictoriaXOXO> Acerio: He can be very helpful, but at the same time very douchey.
<daftykins> Acerio: i don't think you know what you're saying.
<Acerio> logglog: OpenOffice? Google Docs?
<monsune> logglog and when was that first time exactly?
<Acerio> VictoriaXOXO: I like him. He's a helpful guy, with an attitude XD
<VictoriaXOXO> :P
<logglog> when i had 3 years :P no joke
<logglog> muahhaha
<Acerio> daftykins: You are a savage. I know exactly what I said. I love it.
<monsune> i don't understand people who quit windows just to use linux :) and then they run back to windows a week later screaming some nasty stuff :)
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: i give you help and tolerate your stupid questions, what more do you want? a smile? ":)"
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: In fact, that WOULD be nice!
<Acerio> :)
<logglog> Well i tried using ms office with wine, but the fonts were bad and had some malfunctions
<Acerio> monsune: yeah, so true.
<UbuN2> this HELP channel is getting out of control
<Acerio> logglog: May be wrong, but maybe winetricks can run MS Office?
<monsune> Acerio it just never works... the point is to use both and migrate in small steps
<daftykins> UbuN2: too many bored trolls tonight it seems
 * Acerio joins offtopic channel!
<logglog> Wine can run office, but had malfunctions like font didnt work and sometimes it crashed
<UbuN2> yep they are not helping the cause sir
<monsune> daftykins man... it's saturday.
<Acerio> logglog: Odd.
<Acerio> enough offtopic. #ubuntu-offtopic to continue!
<monsune> as for ubuntu desktop... can one disable font smoothing in there?
<monsune> i like crispy fonts.
<watUbuntu> seems wine is working enough for me
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Why show me a lot of white text on a black background (while booting), when I'm never fast enough to even read any of it?
<UbuN2> check the .logs VictoriaXOXO
<UbuN2> :)
<daftykins> they used to be displayed permanently on another TTY, but the desire to switch to a silly graphical boot logo (plymouth) overrode useful things like that
<Acerio> VictoriaXOXO: Because that is logged, in case something goes wrong
<VictoriaXOXO> I even disabled all of the stupid GUI stuff!
<daftykins> oh the logs point has already been shared, but i think someone is still obsessing over an error on shutdown
<monsune> VictoriaXOXO that's not for you :) it's for loggers :)
<VictoriaXOXO> Removed "splash quiet" or whatever it is called.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Nope. It's gone now.
<daftykins> of course, if someone halted rather than reboot/shutdown - that'd still be displayed most likely *cough*
<VictoriaXOXO> I fixed it.
<UbuN2> i see .
<daftykins> no, you worked around it by removing stuff
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: I didn't remove anything.
 * UbuN2 chews his gum and cracks on his Os
<daftykins> that's nice
<daftykins> anyway learning to read and make use of logs is a big part of Linux usage.
<Acerio> ^
<UbuN2> yep
<Acerio> very important, especially with server management.
<UbuN2> reading can make solving problems easier
<monsune> that's why you don't use desktop first of all :)
<Acerio> Mhmm. It is like a puzzle, and can lead you where the problem is, and sometimes tell you how to fix it.
<UbuN2> agreed.
 * UbuN2 idles abit with eyes on chat
<monsune> when there is just you and the console... your brain works faster.
<daftykins> as i said earlier, if you want to chat you can do so freely in #ubuntu-offtopic - but keep this channel to the support only please
<Acerio> monsune: With server managment, and basically every professional server management I've ever worked with, they always keep it CLI.
<Acerio> Having a server use a GUI isn't a good idea.
<UbuN2> i shouldlve rephrase chat to help sorry lol
<monsune> Acerio and that's me, too :)
<Acerio> monsune: I can tell you all about my servers, or servers I've worked with for work, in the offtopic channel :P
<daftykins> yes, stop enabling one another and move please...
<monsune> sure Acerio
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Smooth scrolling uses XInput2 events. "xev is outdated in case of XInput2 events". use "xinput --test-xi2 <id>" to see vertical and horizontal scroll events with vectors
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/138546/smooth-scrolling-where-does-it-come-from
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: reading.
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Maybe there is something wrong with GTK 3 libs.
<ke4nhw> Hi, I just ran the ubuntu server setup, and nowhere during the setup did it allow me to set the root password. I am trying to get root logged in to get the password set to something secure. What is the default root password?
<Acerio> ke4nhw: type "passwd"
<Acerio> ke4nhw: or are you not at a command line?
<ke4nhw> cli, at login screen for tty1
<ke4nhw> now logged in for regular user
<ke4nhw> I can change my passwd, which is not root passwd
<daftykins> ke4nhw: we don't use the root account on ubuntu, it goes against the design of the distro.
<ke4nhw> And one thing is for sure, I cannot allow a system to run that I don't control the root password. I'll have to delete the entire system and full wipe the hdd. Too much risk having an uncontrolled root pwd
<AlexQ> BTW. Is Ubuntu 15.10 serving GTK2 or GTK3 version of Firefox?
<daftykins> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Acerio> What ubottu said. Use "sudo" to type your user password. :)
<ke4nhw> So will sudo allow you access to ALL functions, commands, and capabilities of root?
<daftykins> ke4nhw: that's ridiculous; it's greater security. you use "sudo -i" if you want to switch properly to root@host for a set time
<daftykins> otherwise just prefix commands with 'sudo'
<ke4nhw> And again the problem exists that now there is a root password to the server that someone, not me, knows. Whether it's the developer or whoever, it is not someone that has server authorization.
<daftykins> no there isn't a root password at all
<pyios> how to check status of svn server?
<pyios> how to check status of svn ?
<daftykins> ke4nhw: what do you mean exactly? only the first user you created is a member of the sudo/admin group and so can use 'sudo'; that's how it works
<daftykins> so in essence the password for that first user is the one that gives access :)
<daftykins> ke4nhw: btw i hope you picked a long term support server release when you installed, i.e. 14.04 - 15.04 and 15.10 are only supported for a short time so must be upgraded from more often
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Remember, a driver is that interface between the hardware and the kernel . What we are looking for is that translation point . presently I am totally lost at where that point is .
<ke4nhw> Wait a minute, root has no passwword? That makes no sense. I've never, and I mean never, dealt with an OS where root has no password and is completely inaccessible. If root had no password it would log in with no auth check. So Unbuntu has been coded in a way that makes it appear that root has a password, but there is no password, and the nonexistent password can't be guess for a user that
<ke4nhw> exists but doesn't? Please tell me how that makes any sense in a *.nix environment
<ke4nhw> I did, I got the LTS for that very reason
<daftykins> it actually makes a lot of sense, since root can't be bruteforced this way
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: The point is that these GTK3 apps are handling BOTH legacy button events (something like mouse-wheel-step-up and mouse-wheel-step-down, coded as button numbers) and newer XInput2 scroll vector events, which causes crazy behaviour.
<daftykins> ke4nhw: good call on the LTS, just checking.
<daftykins> ke4nhw: you know, even on a VPS where i was given a root password i disabled root SSH login, created an account and enabled sudo usage... it's safer.
<ke4nhw> I didn't want to reinstall in a few months to a year, so I took LTS. And I can see the point that root can't be bruteforced this way, unless root actually does have a password that exists outside the knowledge of anyone but the developers. Then brute force isn't even necessary.
<daftykins> ke4nhw: if you're new to ubuntu but used to other distributions, i can understand it might be frustrating to have change - but there's nothing wrong with it.
<AlexQ> ke4nhw: Basically you can't log in to root until you set a password with sudo.
<daftykins> AlexQ: we don't advise breaking the core design principles :)
<AlexQ> daftykins: I know, I am just explaining how that is achieved technically.
<daftykins> then you should include a warning when you give such advice :)
<ke4nhw> Yes, it's precisely the same thing I do, I make all logins as a standard user with sudo privs, and root can ONLY login via a local tty. But, even if root is only used once a year for major maintenance, or even never, the primary user, the god user of the system, and his password, is firmly and completely under the control of the server owner, rather than out in limbo. I've dealt with dozens of
<ke4nhw> servers in Linux, and my primary view was this: <cont>
<daftykins> well you can violate this design if you really want, but i personally wouldn't
<AlexQ> ke4nhw: You need to understand that it is a physical impossibility to log in as root on a fresh Ubuntu install. You might think of it as if the password record was 'corrupted', I mean as if there was no password possible that would match that password record. daftykins, how is that *technically* achieved?
<daftykins> no idea how it's implemented
<ke4nhw> If I'm putting my private and secure data on the server, and I'm going to maintain it, and I'm going to be responsible for it, then I will be the ONLY person alive with root access, with contingency plans well place and highly secured, but if I'm given a fully running server without root's password, it gets vaporized, completely, and started from scratch. Regardless of what was there to start
<ke4nhw> with.
<ke4nhw> Too much risk
<Tashtari> The root password is not in limbo, though.  Someone who knows more about this than I can correct me if I'm wrong, but the system maintains hashed passwords for each user, so when someone tries to log in, the system hashes the password and sees if it matches the hash for the username they logged in with - and root's password is set to a value that the hashing function cannot produce.
<AlexQ> ke4nhw: Open /etc/shadow and look at the root password record.
<daftykins> i think that's too paranoid a viewpoint on this matter.
<ke4nhw> paranoid is bad how?
<AlexQ> ke4nhw: Instead of a root password hash you have a '!' character there
<nbrecht01> are you trying to login as root?
<ke4nhw> Not now
<daftykins> ke4nhw: well you're essentially saying an entire distro that's been going for years could have a core flaw nobody has noticed...
<ke4nhw> I only tried it once to set a new root password that I and only I know, then I'd logout and login as my reg user
<daftykins> ke4nhw: anyway, if *you personally* have a problem with it, just change it? i don't see the reason to grind an axe over it.
<SupaYoshi> hey guys, i need some serious backup / image advice regarding my ubuntu server box.
<ke4nhw> Same thing I do on any install, unless I set root password during the install
<AlexQ> ke4nhw: No password string, after hashing (with whatever hashing algo) will result in a "!" string.
<SupaYoshi> I have been reading about making a backup of my installation, i made earlier backups by hand with clonezilla.
<SupaYoshi> But i've been reading about a way to make rsync, do a backup of my entire os disk.
<nbrecht01> run 'sudo passwd root' and follow the prompts. Then, run 'su -' and input the recently set password.
<SupaYoshi> However, I am quite unsure what to do, because i have an LVM settup.
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13434445/
<SupaYoshi> =  /dev/mapper/HOMESRV--vg-root is my os partition.
<ke4nhw> Thank you, and it's not that I'm grinding an axe, it's just that different people have different standards. Mine exists on a paranoid level
<SupaYoshi> how would i make the best backup of this? rsync?
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: i'd carry on as you are
<daftykins> rsync isn't for disk wide backups imo
<SupaYoshi> daftykins, what do you mean?
<SupaYoshi> okay fair enough.
<SupaYoshi> But I'd rather automatize the backup of the os installation.
<SupaYoshi> because i cannot be bothered creating a new backup manually tbh, like anyone else.
<daftykins> find yourself an rsync script and focus on just data, then i'd say
<SupaYoshi> okay. but the grub loader and all that.
<ke4nhw> It's not uncommon, and I once lost data over it, since the previous owner of the server, the person who was teaching me Linux and helping me manage a file server, refused to give me sudo access high enough to change root pw, allow me to change it, or give it up, even after he turned the whole thing over to me lock stock and barrel. He said he wanted to maintain root access "for nostalgia
<ke4nhw> reasons". Boot Knoppix, enter multiple passes of dd
<SupaYoshi> I cannot backup that by rsync of course.
<SupaYoshi> so clonezilla is my best way to do it then you'd say.
<ke4nhw> Very simply, I was about to start storing tax returns, bank statement archives, and other very sensitive data on it. I didn't want him having any access, period.
<SupaYoshi> but for clonezilla my system needs to be offline and boot from a livecd correct?
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: so consider using rsync for data more regularly, but a full disk image less regularly - if you insist on having one.
<ke4nhw> But thanks for helping me figure that out. I've got root password changed, and still logged in as the base user. Again, the way I deal with management most of the time.
<daftykins> i'm not so sure on the efficacy of having a disk image created from within the running OS
<SupaYoshi> daftykins, cool.
<SupaYoshi> I have data backups already of course.
<SupaYoshi> cool. :)
<SupaYoshi> thanks.
<daftykins> but you need to update them, surely
<daftykins> ke4nhw: *nod* fair enough
<ke4nhw> Only rarely do I do root work on a tty, and only when the amount of time spent id'ing sudo would add unnecessarily to the work. And then only extremely carefully
<ke4nhw> Again, maybe once or twice a year, on a busy year
<nbrecht01> If you REALLY wanted to use rsync to do backups, you could set it up with cron to run every once and a while. (eg. Once a week)
<ke4nhw> Most of the time, a few commands are easy enough to string together, script, and then auth
<ke4nhw> on the rsync issue, it works very well with cron in that fashion
<ke4nhw> it's excellent for backups, and it's even good for pushing images to multiple other servers (mirrors) if you script it and cron the script
<ke4nhw> Kind of a hack, but can work in a pinch
<ke4nhw> I am configuring that same setup to push radio configuration data files to multiple remote sites to prevent the need to actually visit those sites to run radio programming.
<daftykins> i think what was being asked was whether rsync was appropriate for full disk imaging backups though
<jjls> hi. why should I use ubuntu as opposed to other distros?
<nbrecht01> You might want to pipe the output of 'rsync' int 'tar' to archive it. (If you can do that)
<daftykins> jjls: you try it and you like it... not for us to tell you otherwise.
<shuaizi> my computer has met a problem,the screen is flickering when i login with desktop environment,anyone can help me?
<nbrecht01> Reasons to use ubuntu: 1) Large Software Base, 2) Large Support Base, and 3) We have this IRC site to talk about it ;)
<AlexQ> How can I purge & reinstall the entire GTK suite?
<nbrecht01> shuaizi: Is your screen refresh rate set correctly?
<AlexQ> And preferably Xfce Windows manager
<shuaizi> yes
<nbrecht01> AlexQ: 'sudo apt-get purge gtk*'. Why do you want to?
<nbrecht01> shuaizi: Do you have the color mode at the higets setting?
<nbrecht01> shuaizi: Do you have the color mode at the highest setting?
<nbrecht01> shuaizi: Does the screen flicker if you switch to a different TTY? (Ctl+Alt+F2)
<kernelhack> what happened in here?
<nbrecht01> shuaizi: Anything on that screen issue?
<VictoriaXOXO> nitish: TJ-: Nothing even REMOTELY close to Premiere Pro.
<nitish> TJ-: for example?
<VictoriaXOXO> nitish: kdenlive, but it's ****.
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: nothing that costs that much either
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: XD
<nitish> VictoriaX0X0: what is meaning of *****?
<VictoriaXOXO> nitish: A bad word that starts with s and ends with hit. :P
<TJ-> nitish: There are a lot of NLEs from the open-source community, it's a long while since I coded for them I can't even recall the name of the one I contributed most to!
<ke4nhw> Well that was fun
<TJ-> oh, OpenShot. There's also a Linux port of Lightworks. Blender is very good too, although targeted at 3D rendering mostly
<SupaYoshi> nbrecht01 and ke4nhw, can you give me an example of an rsync image backup?
<SupaYoshi> and does it do grub too?
<TJ-> nitish: there's a good summary of the state of NLEs here: http://www.zdnet.com/article/non-linear-video-editing-software-open-source-alternatives-to-abobe-premiere-pro-cc/
<SupaYoshi> and mbr?
<nbrecht01> Hmmm.. What do you mean?
<nitish> TJ-: Thanks for the link.
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: rsync does not, cannot, 'do' disk image backup, it only handles files in a file-system
<SupaYoshi> well, i want to make an image / full system backup of my os
<SupaYoshi> okay.
<ke4nhw> not sure about the mbr I don't think so. It deals with the files. That would be an image
<ke4nhw> You'd have to image the whole disk to get the mbr if I'm not mistaken
<SupaYoshi> i want a os backup that i can restore in case my os hdd crashses
<SupaYoshi> and that be me.
<SupaYoshi> should i just use clonezilla?
<ke4nhw> I'd either use clonezilla or dd
<SupaYoshi> dd?
<ke4nhw> dd it to an iso, then you can restore from an iso to a full image
<ke4nhw> man dd
<SupaYoshi> can that run as a crontab
<ke4nhw> and use it carefully
<nbrecht01> If you want an ISO of your ENTIRE FILESYSTEM, run 'dd if=/dev/xxx of=muosbackup.iso', replacing xxx with your disk
<SupaYoshi> and without rebooting?
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: clonezilla will take a compressed back-up if I understand it correctly, whereas plain 'dd' won't 'compress' sparse blocks
<ke4nhw> I'd script it but ues
<ke4nhw> true
<TJ-> nbrecht01: that isn't an ISO!
<ke4nhw> dd is a perfectly 1:1 image
<nbrecht01> You should probably do that from a LiveCD or something so you can unmount your OS disk first. (SOme files may be open, they will not be bakced up)
<SupaYoshi> okay.
<SupaYoshi> i see.
<SupaYoshi> but if i have to shutdown anyway
<SupaYoshi> clonezilla is easy enough
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: it's possible to tell 'dd' to recognise sparse blocks, but it won't always give any benefit
<ke4nhw> You can dd from one /dev to another, from one /dev to a file (like an .iso), or even use it to wipe a hdd. It's a powerful tool, and a dangerous one
<nbrecht01> Do not forget to use 'sudo', you need it to back up system files.
<ke4nhw> Another problem with dd:
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: if you want to image a live system, best way is to have the installed system using LVM, and take an LVM snapshot of the OS root file-system and then image that, rather than the live root file-system
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: No more up to date articles like that one?
<nitish> how can I install lightworks?
<TJ-> ke4nhw: you can use 'cp' to wipe a disk - 'dd' isn't any more dangerous. The danger comes from users not understanding the tool before they start using it
<SupaYoshi> TJ- i think i have that? http://pastebin.com/vbPTDtmw
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: btrfs supports file system images, doesn't it?
<ke4nhw> If you image a hdd with bad sectors it could pick them up, or with corrupted data it'll record it faithfully. Or if you image a good hdd and then later restore the image to a hdd with bad sectors it will find itself trying to deal with that problem. Again, it is a 1:1 including blank space or sparse sectors.
<nbrecht01> If you just want to back up your home dir or something, just use 'cp' to copy it. only use 'dd' isf you are copying something with a boot sector or something that will not show up as a file.
<TJ-> LambdaComplex: yes, but there are still bugs being worked out of it especially with compression and cloning so its not widely used as yet
<ke4nhw> And yes, cp is just as dangerous, but it's best someone know that once you start a dd, if you didn't pay attention to the order of if= of= then it could get ugly
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: quite true
<TJ-> ke4nhw: right, but my point is "sodu cp /dev/sda /dev/sdb" is no more unsafe and easy to do
<nitish> Any racing game for ubuntu?
<SupaYoshi> TJ-, i think i have LVM system when i installed it back in 2013.
<SupaYoshi> do i? http://pastebin.com/vbPTDtmw?
<TJ-> ke4nhw: note the intentional mispelling :)
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: does cp even work like that?
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: yes, it seems you do, so a snapshot of the HOMESRV/vg-root LV would allow you to image it
<TJ-> LambdaComplex: of course
<nbrecht01> Yes, it does. (Everything is a File)
<TJ-> LambdaComplex: 'cp' takes any 'file' like entity, and /dev/sdX is a file as far as the kernel is concerned
<ke4nhw> Which is back to root. I'll be the first to tell you that if a regular has full admin rights through sudo, they can do just as much damage as root, albeit a bit slower as they'll have to authenticate to do the damage. I can see the point of keeping inexperienced users away from root, and protecting root from bulldozing, but the admin users have the same power as root, unless the sudoer file
<ke4nhw> has been sufficiently edited (which can only be done by root).
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: EVERYTHING IS A FILE
<TJ-> LambdaComplex: no, it isn't
<TJ-> some things *look* like files though :)
<LambdaComplex> okay, everything exists on the file system
<LambdaComplex> better? >.>
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: No more up to date articles like that one?
<TJ-> LambdaComplex: that's better :D ... the difference is *some* 'files' don't support file operations such as 'seek'
<SupaYoshi> TJ- nbrecht01, thanks!
<ke4nhw> true, everything is represented as a "file" in the filesystem, but not everything is a true file
<nbrecht01> The Linux kernel treats EVERYTHING as a file. Even your network card is a file a far as Linux is concerned!
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: I don't know; use your favorite search engine. March 2014 is pretty recent in terms of the development speed of NLEs though
<SupaYoshi> so. running that command you passed there earlier is a good way?
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: I'm not finding anything. :(
<LambdaComplex> TJ-: I should write a script to grab lines from /dev/urandom and /dev/js0 to make it even more random
<ryao-phone> I do not think the Nic is considered a file.
<ryao-phone> At least, I do not know what it would be in /dev.
<nitish> Problem in confuiguring cyberoam in ubutnu?
<TJ-> ryao-phone: nbrecht01 ^^^ correct
<SupaYoshi> dd if=/dev/xxx of=muosbackup.iso
<nitish> how to use cyberoam in ubuntu?
<nbrecht01> The hardware is nao a file, but look in /dev. The Kernel communicates with it through a device 'file'
<ke4nhw> the NIC isn't a file, but it is represented as a file. Even the contents of the running memory is represented as a file
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: why are you setting the target filename to <something>.iso ? You're not writing an ISO9660 file-system, which is what .iso implies
<SupaYoshi> TJ-, nbrecht01, would dd if=/dev/mapper/HOMESRV--vg-root of=muosbackup.iso
<SupaYoshi> do?
<ke4nhw> he's right, it's how the kernel operates.
<SupaYoshi> TJ-, because that was your example.
<TJ-> nbrecht01: actually, no, the kernel uses socket operations only for network devices, there's no access via /dev/ or /sysfs/
<SupaYoshi> i should just use .img?
<ke4nhw> Your entire cdrom is not a file, it is a device. But there it is in the /dev directory
<SupaYoshi> TJ-, nbrecht01, would dd if=/dev/mapper/HOMESRV--vg-root of=muosbackup.img
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: oh, sorry! *slaps self*
<SupaYoshi> lol its fine.
<SupaYoshi> so is that a yes?
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: yes, but 'dd' by default only reads in blocks fo 512 bytes so that would take a long while. Add the option "bs=100M" to use 100MB blocks, I sometimes use "bs=1G" when there's plenty of RAM
<nbrecht01> Yes, if you wanted an backup image of /dev/mapper/HOMESERV--vg-root. Just make sure that 1) You have enough disk space, and 2) you have super user pirvleges.
<SupaYoshi> cool!
<ke4nhw> It doesn't become files until the partitions are mounted, and the actual data of the disk is made available, as files. This is why you can't browse a /dev/sda but you have to mount it first to a mount point, which makes the contents of that device available as a readable filesystem.
<SupaYoshi> so risks in backing up a live system?
<nbrecht01> You can restore an ISO with Disk Image Writer
<nbrecht01> No, just that some files WILL NOT be backed up
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: as I said, take an LV snapshot and use that as the source (if=) for dd, then delete the snapshot
<ke4nhw> I'd recommend performing this action of backup while booted from a Live OS, so that all partitions of the hdd to be imaged are unmounted
<SupaYoshi> TJ-, cool. so does, dd if=/dev/mapper/HOMESRV--vg-root of=muosbackup.img
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<SupaYoshi> make a snapshot?
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: no, you need to use "lvcreate -s ..." to create a snapshot. See that page for both overview and specific examples of doing it
<SupaYoshi> okay. if i need to use a live cd, i do not see the advantages over using clonezilla
<SupaYoshi> okay.
<SupaYoshi> and i make a backup of that snapshot
<ke4nhw> similar concepts
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: as long as you create snapshots and copy those, you'll be fine
<SupaYoshi> and that snapshot can be restored to another ssd / hdd. if my hdd /sdd fails?
<ke4nhw> clonezills is a live cd
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: a snapshot is a 'freeze' of the file-system at a point in time
<SupaYoshi> ke4nhw, yes. ^ and easy. why use dd and snapshots if you have clonezilla
<SupaYoshi> yeah i know i work with vms. i didnt know it was possible to take a snapshot of an actual system though
<ke4nhw> It's just another flavor of Linux. Maybe your experience will be better than mine, but I've always had bad results with clonezilla
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: LV snapshots is how decent Linux systems provide an easy roll-back facility for upgrades and the like
<ke4nhw> especially with the mbr
<SupaYoshi> TJ-, cool.
<ke4nhw> Hence I've always used dd when I need an image that comprehensive as to provide a complete rollback of the drive state.
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: if you're going to want to back-up the boot-loader then you'll need to do additional, separate, steps too.
<ke4nhw> Are you doing this with a physical host or are you working with a VM?
<SupaYoshi> TJ-, thanks, I know enough, periodic backups with clonezilla is good enough for me than.
<SupaYoshi> Easy too :)
<Acerio> How do I get my OpenPGP fingerprint in 15.10? I am only familiar with earlier versions.
<ke4nhw> A dumb question maybe but I run both
<ke4nhw> and several of each
<SupaYoshi> another question, i am currently on 12.04 LTS.
<SupaYoshi> I am thinking to upgraed to 14.04 LTS
<SupaYoshi> what do I loose if i upgrade?
<SupaYoshi> installed software wise, and so?
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: the partitioning scheme (MSDOS or GPT), the boot style (BIOS, UEFI, Coreboot),  where GRUB has put its core.img, all those mean different actions are needed to save the boot config so as to have a bootable backup
<TJ-> Acerio: same as earlier versions; 'gpg'
<SupaYoshi> TJ-, yeah that is why i like clonezilla. I just looked for clonezilla that would likely be online
<SupaYoshi> hehe
<SupaYoshi> are there risks upgrading to 14.04?
<ryao-phone> The short answer is yes
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: if you've got system config customisations, those might confuse the upgrade scripts and require manual intervention. There may be a few packages that are no longer in the archives but that's unusual except for unmaintained stuff
<hch> i have for first thing in my life get license for my own OS, which is ubuntu xfce4 with apache4 and mysql. I have it inc
<ryao-phone> If the filesystem is corrupt, you upgrading will make a bad situation worse.
<hch> where can i get a gui?
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: the point of LTS<>LTS upgrades being supported is, the package .preinst .postinst scripts have been manually coded to handle any differences between the 12.04 and 14.04 package configurations, so for the most part it should work. Any changes requiring your later action will be reported to you, so don't ignore them
<TSS> sudo apt-get intsall xfce
<TSS> or sudo apt-get install gnome3
<hch> but it a db now....
<hch> sorry try now
<TJ-> hch: 'ubuntu xfce4' - do you mean Xubuntu ?
<TSS> are you just looking for a gui?
<hch> yes xubuntu
<lol> hi
<TSS> what os do you have?
<TJ-> hch: the 'GUI' is automatically installed and started when the system boots
<Acerio> I still cannot figure out how to get a PGP key. With older versions of Ubuntu, it was MUCH easier
<hch> it becasue i build in gigolo db
<TSS> Sorry what? Are you saying you compiled your own OS?
<TJ-> hch: hmmm, do you mean to ask for a GUI to manage the apache and mysql services?
<hch> yes compile
<ryao-phone> TSS: I do. :/
<hch> i build that, and startet root with a db os, ive compile now
<TSS> there are no gui's for apache or MySQL that I know of
<Pinkamena_D> I have a laptop with currently 1 ssd with 1 primary windows partition and 1 extended partition with ubuntu. Works good with grub.  I am installing an MSATA which I plan to move the windows partition to, and give more room for the ubuntu partition. Can I use grub to boot to the second drive, or must I use the bios to choose?
<Acerio> Nevermind, I'll use command line.
<ryao-phone> TSS: PHPMyAdmin
<ryao-phone> TSS: CPanel
<TJ-> hch: I'm afraid your question is not making much sense. Ubuntu doesn't require any compiling by users, the packages are all pre-compiled and linked binaries installed by the package manager, 'apt'.
<hch> I list in c:\ then build a newone and get license, how do i buils that then?
<ryao-phone> Are we being trolled?
<inteus> lol
<TJ-> hch: Whatever it is you're doing, it's clearly not an Ubuntu issue, and we only support Ubuntu issues here. Maybe they do things differently in Greenland?
<hch> i think you are newbie...no because i have build it to a new linux without apache now.....
<ryao-phone> what is "gigolo dub"?
<ryao-phone> s/dub/db/
<TSS> try ##linux
<TJ-> ryao-phone: a promiscuous database maybe? :D
<inteus> google doesn't come up with 'gigolo db'
<hch> im inside linux yes
<TJ-> hch: We only support Ubuntu issues here; anything else, please try other channels
<TSS> type /join linux## and ask you question there
<hch> TJ no its a ubuntu....
<hch> TJ no its a ubuntu.... with a xfce4
<TJ-> hch: you said you compiled something yourself. We don't support user-compiled code
<TSS> The what is the problem?
<tachyondecay> TJ-: Hey, I switched my SSD to AHCI mode and successfully installed Ubuntu alongside Windows without breaking Windows. Thanks for your help on Thursday and today!
<ryao-phone> TJ-: Why do the repositories have GCC then?
<hch> ooh my good, its because i will build another OS now with ubuntu linux kernel
<TJ-> tachyondecay: Hey! That's fantastic to know. I'm sure we'll get other users with the same issue, I'll be sure to remember your experience
<hch> i have something about a new os to start with
<tachyondecay> TJ-: That topic on the forums was invaluable. I posted my particular experience there as well.
<hch> someone told about after compile then?????
<easyOnMe> hello
<ryao-phone> hch: Google Linux From Scratch
<inteus> hch: I'm not sure what you're asking. Maybe there's a language barrier here.
<ryao-phone> I think that is what you want.
<hch> i have seen it
<easyOnMe> I have google chromium installed on my ubuntu as google chrome can not be installed on ubuntu
<ryao-phone> Why can you not install chrome?
<inteus> easyOnMe: Google Chrome can be installed on ubuntu
<easyOnMe> how can I get the path where the chromium.sh is found
<hch> you build me os then translate
<easyOnMe> inteus: does it run well just like chromium
<TJ-> ryao-phone: User's are free to do anything they want; but we cannot offer support for compiling specific projects, support here is for the standard Ubuntu installation and configuration
<inteus> easyOnMe: chromium is just the open source version of chrome
<hch> kipit
<ryao-phone> TJ-: I assume that hello works builds are supported, right?
<ryao-phone> Ugh... Autocorrect strikes again
<TJ-> LOL *puzzled*
<ryao-phone> s/works/world/
<inteus> easyOnMe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<SupaYoshi> okay making my backup now :) hehe
<TJ-> ryao-phone: no, but depending on which helpers are around and how they're feeling they might choose to help out, but at that level the help needed is probably more on-topic in ##programming
<easyOnMe> another thing is where do I get to see the php interpreter in my ubuntu laptop after I install it
<easyOnMe> can anyone please help me
<TJ-> easyOnMe: the command-line interpreter? something like "which php5" should help
<easyOnMe> TJ-: have you use php before
<easyOnMe> how can I upgrade my php5.6 to php7
<TJ-> easyOnMe: Only when a gun is held to my head
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: How do I go back from "(END)" in the terminal?
<ryao-phone> TJ-: The Ubuntu community never ceases to amaze me in how limited its community support in IRC is. I am used to other distributions helping with the basics of things like compiling
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: are you in the 'less' pager?
<easyOnMe> TJ-: what the lol
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: press 'q'
<easyOnMe> has anyone tried using php7 here
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: That worked! :D
<ryao-phone> Anyway, I am beyond needing help with such things. :)
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: to save yourself grief later: "man less"
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: What do I do now? "Configuration file '/etc/issue'" "Configuration file '/etc/issue'==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:"
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: I've never seen that message before and now I'm scared.
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: look at the 'diff' decide if you need to keep your local version, or can accept the new package version
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: what command did you use to get to that situation?
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: That's what I did (D), but I couldn't translate it.
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: "sudo apt-get upgrade" after installing kdenlive.
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: I can't think what would need to change /etc/issue in the first place!
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: So... do I mess anything up if I keep my current one?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: open a 2nd terminal and type "cat /etc/issue" and show us it
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Okay.
<TJ-> I'll be gone a few minutes; need a drink
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr \n \l
<easyOnMe> has anyone here tried php7
<mgolisch> no
<mgolisch> its still php..
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Screw it. I choose O to keep it. Gave me errors, but I'm too sick to mess around right now. Hopefully nothing will break. :(
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: well the existing version looks OK, but I suspect the change was to show the new 14.04.X point release
<chadwin> hi guys an gals...
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have news, if you are around at this unearthly hour
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: for example, on a 14.04 system here it has "Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l"
<TJ-> the_count: not seen him recently
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Oh, okay. So keeping it or renewing it doesn't really matter that much? I didn't break anything now by keeping it?
<the_count> TJ-: Ok
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: no, the only thing is it under-reports the version number installed.
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: But it won't mess with new updates/upgrades and such? I will still get all the latest stuff from the update manager?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: let me see if I can find the package that would want to update that, you could re-run it manually quite easily
<the_count> TJ-: I don't know if you have been following my problem... But I just tuped in ' sudo service lightdm restart ' because my wifi stoped working as it does periodically, anyways, it was taking too long, so I reset the machine. Upon powering on, Graphics, mouse speed, everything had been returned to normal.. Strange I tell you
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Thank you so much for helping, but we can leave it for NOW. I can't do much right now. :)
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: the package the file belongs to is 'base-files' so possibly a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure base-files" would redo it
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Okay, I will save that command on my desktop. :)
<VictoriaXOXO> Thanks again.
<TJ-> the_count: that sounds like a firmware glitch
<the_count> TJ-: How's that?
<TJ-> the_count: modern systems rely on the motherboard firmware (BIOS or UEFI), and in particular some functionality it provides/describes to the OS via ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface). ACPI in particular is a problem for Linux on some systems since the firmware programmers generally target it at Windows versions and don't provide full functionality to Linux
<TJ-> the_count: additionally, sometimes that firmware gets itself confused by saving 'bad' parameters into its non-volatile memory. A machine reset can sometimes 'clear' that as an unintended side-effect
<the_count> TJ-: That very well could be the case in this instance... But I am unsure how it could stay constant over multiple reboot
<TJ-> the_count: if you do a 'clean' reboot the firmware saves config to its NV-RAM. If you hard reset, it never gets the chance to do that
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: You do realize that people get PAID for spewing out much less detailed information? You do this for free? :P
<the_count> TJ-: Could a reset cause the problem in the first place?
<TJ-> the_count: it's always possible. One of the first things I recommend when there's unpredictable behaviour is to go into firmware setup and reset/load factory defaults
<SupaYoshi> okay made the backup thnx guys :)
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: don't forget to test it on a disposable system :)
<TJ-> SupaYoshi: back-ups are no good unless they work
<the_count> TJ-: Because I reset it when it was taking longer to power on than it should when Bashing-om was helping me earlier
<the_count> VictoriaXOXO: They love doing it...
<TJ-> the_count: who knows... software is complex, firmware is notoriously buggy in several respects, and is fire-and-forget (generally unmaintained) code
<rypervenche> VictoriaXOXO: Probably the majority of us are here just to help. I don't even use Ubuntu.
<VictoriaXOXO> rypervenche: What do you use?
<the_count> TJ-: Where exactly can I find the firmware setup and reset/load the factory defaults?
<TJ-> the_count: When the PC first powers on, there's usually a key press (Del, F2, F1 maybe) that starts the firmware setup
<rypervenche> VictoriaXOXO: I'll PM you the response. No need to start anything off-topic.
<the_count> TJ-: Oh... I thought you were talking about inside linux.
<nlw> what's new
<TJ-> the_count: no, BIOS or UEFI
<the_count> TJ-: Got it, thanks
<the_count> TJ-: What exactly is the issue with the BIOS vs UEFI thing... Not sure I ever fully understood it
<nlw> control
<TJ-> the_count: UEFI solves many of the issues that dogged BIOS for 20 years +
<the_count> TJ-: Security being the largest, I guess/
<TJ-> the_count: no, the largest is a decent extensible design where the user can load device drivers before any OS has started.
<TJ-> the_count: also, having a boot-manager built in to avoid the stupid problems of OSs over-writing each others boot-loaders on the boot device
<the_count> TJ-: Ok, Ok
<FastOSlinux> boa noite
<TJ-> the_count: availability of a very powerfull command-line shell, like bash
<the_count> TJ-: Is this built into UEFI?
<TJ-> the_count: yes
<the_count> TJ-: How do you access it?
<TJ-> the_count: some manufacturers don't include the module, or only provide a limited shell, but because UEFI is extensible you can load it yourself. The most used shell comes from Intel's open-source Tianocore EFI Dev Kit v2 (EDK2) and is called shellx64.efi
<TJ-> the_count: I install it in the EFI-SP by default. You can get it from the Tainocore project at http://sourceforge.net/p/tianocore/edk2/ci/dd805dfd04535b9820be03f8402f8ee48457790b/tree/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/Shell.efi
<TJ-> the_count: I generally rename it on a fixed disk install to the simple boot-path /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI so that if the boot manager loses/forgets/deletes the installed OSs the system will auto-boot to that shell, where things can be repaired
<ogz> hi, is xfce much faster than unity. I have a 2GB ram laptop, that is also made for 64 bit. Should i go for 32 / 64 bit and xfce or unity
<the_count> TJ-: Wow, I didn't realize this even existed, what type of things can you do with it as per system administration/fixing up systems, etc...
<azizLIGHT> The upgrade needs a total of 92.5 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 41.0 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<azizLIGHT> if i do this will i be unable to boot
<azizLIGHT> i use luks encrypted LVM partitions
<TJ-> the_count: access, read/write to file systems, add/edit UEFI boot menu entries, manually load other EFI modules (e.g. device drivers I mentioned earlier), and generally everything you need in an emergency situation. It has tools for examining memory and many other functions
<the_count> TJ-: So, say I need a driver for Windows, but cannot install it, may I load it with this?
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: sounds like the PC has a separate /boot/ file-system that has filled up with older kernel versions. You might want to identify those "dpkg -l 'linux-image*' " and remove the older ones
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: if i remove those images, will grub be rebuilt properly so that i can actually boot? how do i ensure this
<TJ-> the_count: no; the drivers are firmware drivers, so for example the system may have a special adapter plugged into one of its PCIe ports that the motherboard firmware doesn't know how to work, so you could load a driver provided by the device maker and you'd be able to access it, maybe boot from it
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: The idea is to keep the last 2 known good kernel versions, but if there's say 8 kernels installed remove the oldest 6
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: ive done this before and i was unable to dual boot anymore.
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: so what precautions should i take
<the_count> TJ-: How are these loaded typically, the firmware drivers?
<TJ-> the_count: if you want to know more see http://www.uefi.org/about/
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: i removed old kernel images, and when grub config was rebuilt with remaining kernel images, for some reason, windows was not detected and was not added to the boot menu in grub, and i  had to do research to figure out how to fix it (none of which i saved unfortunately)
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: removing older kernels won't affect dual-boot. As I said, you don't remove the known-good currently booting kernel version.
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: would it affect dual-boot because of luks
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: discovery of other OSes is done by os-prober, which is called by GRUB's /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober script.
<azizLIGHT> i see
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: disabling os-prober is generally achieved by adding "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to /etc/default/grub. Other than that, it should run. This all assumes the devices with the other OS are available of course
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: if you have some time, can you check this diff of grub.cfg. the original is where i couldnt dual boot, and the new one is where eveything works properly: https://www.diffchecker.com/hasdolhn
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: you can call it manually to test "sudo os-prober" to be sure Windows is discovered
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Since you seem to know everything (not trying to be rude), do you know of some easy way to automatically close Firefox (or any browser) as soon as the VPN connection fails? Like a kill switch?
<azizLIGHT> im not sure why efi.signed is not there in those filenames?
<azizLIGHT> among other differences in between those files
<azizLIGHT> what happened that i got that file
<azizLIGHT> instead of the one on the right
<the_count> TJ-: One last question, With this shell, or even, grub may be a better option, can you make them redetect the operating systems currently installed?
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: look at line 289-290
<azizLIGHT> theres nothing there
<azizLIGHT> for os prober
<azizLIGHT> (on the left)
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: notice that 30_os-prober ran but didn't insert anything, which infers the OS signature couldn't be found for some reason
<azizLIGHT> this is what im trying to avoid. why would this happen and how do i prevent it? id liketo learn enough about this to understand it myself
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: you'd have to dig deeper on the system to figure out why that happened, but as the system appears to be UEFI, the mobo boot-manager should be handling the boot menu operation
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: do you mean to say i should not use grub for the dual boot
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: like, use seperate hdds for each os?
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: I wouldn't, since one of the major improvements UEFI delivers is to have it manage the boot menu and not have the OSs fighting over that
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: no, you don't need separate drives
<azizLIGHT> hmm interesting
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: the way UEFI works is, it expects to find an EFI System Partition on the boot device, which is a relatively small (<512MB) FAT16/32 file-system, containing EFI exectuables installed by each OS that wants boot services. Those OSs also add an entry to the UEFI Boot Menu so the firmware boot manager can offer the OS choice itself, and load the correct OS EFI boot manager code from the EFI-SP, which
<TJ-> then goes on to load the remainder of the OS
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: using that system, GRUB only needs to 'worry' about the Linux kernels for the distro it was installed from
<azizLIGHT> ahhhhhh
<azizLIGHT> i see what you mean now
<azizLIGHT> so does ubuntu offer EFI executuables to UEFI?
<TJ-> The Linux kernel can be booted directly as n EFI exectuable too, so soon we'll be able to do away with GRUB
<azizLIGHT> is this not common today?
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: correct, on an UEFI system the grub-efi packages are installed, which include files to be put in the EFI-SP
<azizLIGHT> very interesting
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: not as yet; there's a lot of legacy stuff to deal with and inertia, but its possible and some distros do provide tools to install that way
<azizLIGHT> earlier i mentioned individual os on seperate hdds. i read that people do this to avoid dual booting via grub or having another OS takever boot records
<azizLIGHT> this was for before UEFI i think
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: that was the issue for BIOS firmware; UEFI in EFI mode doesn't suffer that
<TJ-> for UEFI in CSM/legacy mode (Compatibility Support Module) the same can apply
<azizLIGHT> what happens if you have multiple drives under UEFI? does only 1 hdd need the EFI executables for OS which may or maynot be on the same hdds?
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: as long as the EFI-SP has space, you can install OSs that all have separate, non-conflicting, boot loaders
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: correct, there only needs to be 1 EFI-SP on the primary disk
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: that doesn't prevent putting one on another disk, the boot menu entries store the path to the device the boot loader EFI executable is on
<azizLIGHT> hmmm
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: You don't know? :(
<azizLIGHT> i could go on asking questions, ill stop now heh
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: don't know what?
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: i appreciate all your answers, thank you very much
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Since you seem to know everything (not trying to be rude), do you know of some easy way to automatically close Firefox (or any browser) as soon as the VPN connection fails? Like a kill switch?
<azizLIGHT> VictoriaXOXO: ive seen that sort of stuff on google
<azizLIGHT> i dont know if theres an easy way
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: you'd need to start FF from a wrapper script that kept tabs on the VPN status, but why would you want to close the browser?
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: I don't want to miss the VPN disconnecting and then continue to surf with my regular ISP. :(
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: oh, well that's easy to prevent
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: simply don't assign a default gateway for the network connection, so there's no default route in the kernel's routing table.
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: when the VPN comes up it'd add a default route into its tunnel, and when the tunnel closes the default route would be removed, leaving the PC unable to do default routing
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Hmmmmm. I'm not entirely sure I understand, but I'm saving everything you just said.
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: that'd just require a specific manual route in the routing table for the VPN's public endpoint so the PC could connect to it and create the VPN to begin with, of course :)
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: I could explain it in 30 seconds on a whiteboard; on IRC we'd probably need 30 minutes :)
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Oh, darn it. :P
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Japanese to me, I'm afraid.
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<cimbakahn> I can't find anyone at #lubuntu.  Can i get help here?
<nill> nilesh
<nill> hii
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<cimbakahn> I can't find anyone at any of the lubuntu rooms.  Can i get help here?
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: rough whiteboard diagram: http://imgur.com/TsREQsu
<robotics_> hello everyone, need your help in resolving a question. In Ubuntu when a program is installed (i can see it in the main searching window) if later i want to change it's location path where should make changes in order it stays visible in that searching window?
<robotics_> excuse me for my poor English :(
<cimbakahn> I don't know.
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Oh?! You did it! :D
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: Okay, I'm saving that baby. Need time to decipher it. ;)
<TJ-> VictoriaXOXO: it needs some explanation but my hand got tired (my whiteboard is on a wall/ceiling join and the dogs were in the way) :)
<debug0x1> #dns
<zachoooo> Can someone take a look at my bash script. I included the error at the bottom: http://pastebin.com/KhLBViDk
<debug0x1> #powerdns
<debug0x1> oops
<zachoooo> On my script I plan on replacing those numbers with 90
<zachoooo> So I can see if my disk usage is over 90%
<cimbakahn> I am looking at this page, and i am confused ----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<cimbakahn> I am looking for something in between the bare minimum install and the full install.  And i want a graphical installer.  Can anyone help?
<cimbakahn> Which download do i click on?
<VictoriaXOXO> TJ-: I'll pester you about it some other night after looking at it some more.
<TJ-> zachoooo: "if" not "If"
<cimbakahn> I also want the newest one.
<zachoooo> TJ, case sensitive?
<TJ-> zachoooo: yes
<TJ-> zachoooo: see "man bash"
<zachoooo> Otherwise does it look correct?
<TJ-> zachoooo: No, your use of ${varname::-XXXX} is wrong. I think you meant to use ${varname:-XXXX}
<TJ-> zachoooo: you could also lose the need for 'tail -n 1' by doing " | awk '{V=$5}END{print V}' "  I think (you want the last line)
<mathi>  
<zachoooo> TJ, the script for removing the percentage sign seems to work and it seems to be capturing the correct part.  What would changing it to that do?
<TSS> <cimbakahn> Which download do i click on? <<<<< download http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/lubuntu-core and once that is installed run /sudo apt-get update, and /sudo apt-get upgrade. after that run/sudo apt-get xfce.
<VictoriaXOXO> TSS: If he uses webchat, he won't get a notification when you type his nick like that.
<azizLIGHT> ive got nvidia-352 installed from graphics-drivers ppa, i noticed the ppa also has nvidia-358. how come i dont have this?
<cimbakahn> sudo apt-get xfce ?  You mean for the Xfce desktop?
<TSS> how should I put his name then?
<cimbakahn> I wanted LXDE.
<VictoriaXOXO> TSS: Nevermind. He saw it.
<TSS> yes cim
<TJ-> zachoooo: your -gt tests might be tripped up by the % sign too. You can lose the entire use of awk/tail with "xxxx=$(df --output=pcent /home)" too
<zachoooo> I removed the percentage sign
<TJ-> zachoooo: Ohhh! the ::- is the search/replace ?
<TSS> run /sudo purge xfce, and then run/sudo apt-get lxde
<zachoooo> TJ that part just strips the last character
<zachoooo> So 6% becomes 6, 60% becomes 60
<VictoriaXOXO> cimbakahn: Yes, follow what TSS told you to do. That's what I would've done.
<TJ-> zachoooo: right, I didn't relise you were doing the :offset:length
<TSS> oops. sorry to get rid of xfce un the folling command /sudo aptitude purge xfce4 desktop-base exo-utils gtk2-engines-xfce libexo-1-0 libexo-common
<zachoooo> The script seems to be working. I'm just a total noob so I don't want to make some major mistake and reduce my dedi to nothing ness
<TJ-> zachoooo: if you're monitoring for space, you might want to monitor the inodes too
<zachoooo> Forgive me, but what is that?
<TJ-> zachoooo: not unusual for a FS to run out of inodes with lots of small files, yet have plenty of space
<TJ-> zachoooo: "df --output=ipcent"
<zachoooo> It looks like the inodes are linked to files.  So I have to delete more files if the inodes fill up as well?
<TJ-> zachoooo: yes, generally if you expect a lot of smaller files on larger file-systems its worth setting the inode total to a larger than default value when creating the file-system
<cimbakahn> amd64 or i386  I have a 64bit computer.
<zachoooo> I see. I did not create the file system, nor am I expecting an unusually large number of small files. It's just a game server for me and my friends. It has CS:GO, Gmod, Minecraft, Team speak,  and a seedbox on it.
<zachoooo> Jeez maybe I should have gone with windows, but then again this is cheaper and I'm learning how to use linux
<TJ-> zachoooo: should be OK then, but when monitoring it helps to monitor everything that could cause issues. We see a lot of users reporting mystery 'no space' messages but got plenty of space left in the FS, and it turns out to be inodes are exhausted
<cimbakahn> product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6600  @ 2.20GHz
<cimbakahn> amd64 or i386  I have a 64bit computer.
<zachoooo> I see. I wish there was a system that already had the monitoring built in and just sent you an email if anything is unusual
<TJ-> zachoooo: there probably is! Debian/Ubuntu have something like 30,000+ packages in thei archives, they cover almost everything you could imagine
<zachoooo> TJ, most of the stuff I see is a script just like what i setup. It is not an apt-get package that does anything beyond that.,
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: whats your issue?
<TJ-> !info durep | zacc
<ubottu> zacc: durep (source: durep): create disk usage reports. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3 (wily), package size 32 kB, installed size 147 kB
<cimbakahn> Which install do i choose?  amd64 or i386  I have a 64bit computer.
<cimbakahn> product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6600  @ 2.20GHz
<TJ-> cimbakahn: how much RAM does the PC have?
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: 64bit ubuntu if your architecture is 64bit
<cimbakahn> 4GB
<TJ-> cimbakahn: amd64
<cimbakahn> Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: and you can choose LTS for a stable experience
<lotuspsychje> !lts > cimbakahn
<ubottu> cimbakahn, please see my private message
<cimbakahn> Why does the buntu sites have to be so confusing?
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: are you kidding?
<TJ-> cimbakahn: because there are lots of choices
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: ubuntu is very easy to use
<TJ-> cimbakahn: what's correct for you might not be for someone else
<BlastRed> HI
<cimbakahn> Wily is supposed to be LTS, yes?
<BlastRed> is anyone online? i am in need of assistance.
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: no
<lotuspsychje> ask your issue mate BlastRed
<intent> I looked in /etc/passwd and there are a ton of users. I thought we had done a minimal impression so I am surprised by some of them - are users like "games, news, irc, landscape" necessary or can I delete them, and is there a way to find out what users should be there?
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: read the LTS trigger
<BlastRed> I need help with formatting a disk; i have accidentally burned a wrong thing on it. any way i can format it with terminal? as it doesnt let me in disks
<BlastRed> i can easily do this with windows; but i cant at the moment :/
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: 14.04.3 is latest LTS
<cimbakahn> LTS trigger?
<TJ-> intent: those 'users' are system accounts pre-defined for various services, to ensure those services don't need to run as root
<lotuspsychje> BlastRed: want to format a harddisk from terminal
<lotuspsychje> !lts | cimbakahn
<ubottu> cimbakahn: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<BlastRed> not the hard disk, just a disk i put in my computer :0
<BlastRed> :I
<TJ-> BlastRed: 'burned' to a disk? what kind of disk?
<lotuspsychje> cd?dvd?minidisc>?
<lotuspsychje> floppy?
<BlastRed> i think i meant to say disc? its just a normal 4.7 gb disc i burned something on i want to format and remove :^I
<cimbakahn> trusty?
<TJ-> BlastRed: so, a rewritable DVD?
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: yes, would be a good choice, if you want long time support
<BlastRed> si
<BlastRed> Yes.
<cimbakahn> I thought they had a newer LTS.
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: xenial is comming in april 2016
<BlastRed> Oh yeah. Yes TJ-
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | BlastRed
<ubottu> BlastRed: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TJ-> BlastRed: see "man dvd+rw-format"
<BlastRed> i put that interminal?
<BlastRed> ubottu:  haha... thats not what i meant...
<ubottu> BlastRed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> !growisofs | BlastRed this package contains dvd+rw-format
<TJ-> !info growisofs | BlastRed this package contains dvd+rw-format
<ubottu> BlastRed this package contains dvd+rw-format: growisofs (source: dvd+rw-tools): DVD+-RW/R recorder. In component main, is optional. Version 7.1-11 (wily), package size 69 kB, installed size 198 kB
<BlastRed> Ok.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: +1 tool
<BlastRed> Whats the diffference, TJ-
<TJ-> BlastRed: difference between what?
<intent> TJ-: thanks
<cimbakahn> I here there are 3 lubuntu.  A bare minimum one.  The full install.  And one in between.
<BlastRed> TJ-:  the two growisofs
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: it all depends what you want to do?
<cimbakahn> What is the one called that is in between?  I just want to be sure.
<TJ-> BlastRed: I mistyped and so the 'bot didn't auto-describe the package, the first time
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: if you want to test lubuntu, just use regular install not minimal
<BlastRed> i put what you said in terminal and i got: bash: !info: event not found
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | cimbakahn
<ubottu> cimbakahn: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<BlastRed> sorry if im not listening correctly im fairly new to ubuntu
<TJ-> BlastRed: no, that's not for the terminal, that was for here in IRC
<TJ-> BlastRed: see "man dvd+rw-format"
<lotuspsychje> BlastRed: without the quotes "
<TJ-> BlastRed: THATS for the terminal, if you have the 'growisofs' package installed
<BlastRed> Okay i see it...
<BlastRed> i ... am still lost :/
<cimbakahn> It reads:  A full install includes all the packages which are shipped by default with the standard Lubuntu installation; such as web browsers, mail clients and office programs. Lubuntu minimal and core contains a more stripped-down graphical environment.  So there are 3 of them.
<lotuspsychje> BlastRed: you can install packages with: sudo apt-get install your-package-name
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: ask yourself what you really want?
<BlastRed> lotuspsychje:  i know
<TJ-> BlastRed: you asked how to re-format a DVD re-writable. I gave you the manual page of the tool to do that
<pankaj> hih
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: minimal is a more expert install that most users dont need
<BlastRed> TJ-: i know it doesnt make sense terminal is confusing to me haha... :^|
<lotuspsychje> pankaj: welcome, how can we assist you?
<TJ-> BlastRed: Linux is all about having the power of the terminal, and the shell, at your command
<BlastRed> yeah
<cimbakahn> Since it reads A full install, minimal and core, there are 3.  I want the one in the middle.
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: again, ask yourself why you want that?
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: for most users the full install is reccomended
<cimbakahn> Because most OSes come with a bunch of programs i don't want.
<BlastRed> 'mint@mint ~ $ dvd+rw-format -force /dev/sr0 * BD/DVD�RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.1. :-( mounted media doesn't appear to be DVD�RW, DVD-RAM or Blu-ray
<BlastRed> ??? what did i do wrong?
<cimbakahn> This way i can do my own.
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: you can, but if you choose minimal you will encouter other problems you didnt expect
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: better choose full install, and uninstall packages you dotn wanna use
<lotuspsychje> BlastRed: your on ubuntu mint?
<BlastRed> yes.
<lotuspsychje> !mint | BlastRed
<ubottu> BlastRed: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BlastRed> ok
<lotuspsychje> BlastRed: install an ubuntu version from topic mate
<lotuspsychje> BlastRed: it will make you a nice experience
<BlastRed> ok
<lotuspsychje> BlastRed: i would reccomend ubuntu 14.04.3 desktop and try the tools TJ- suggested
<BlastRed> i had that on my live cd
<BlastRed> right now im on my live usb
<TJ-> 'dvd+rw-mediainfo' will tell you what the media in the device is
<cimbakahn> What about the one on this page ----> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lubuntu-desktop  It doesn't look like it is too minimal, and it doesn't look like the full install either.
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: your diggint to deep mate, you browsing on 12.04 now
<TJ-> cimbakahn: for pities sake, you could have installed the full image 30 times instead of worrying over which one :D
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: take our advise and choose a flavor and full install
<cimbakahn> That page is for wily, (the newest).
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: its not
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: do you want stable and 5 years support, or 9 months support non-lts?
<TJ-> cimbakahn: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS and choose the 'Standard PC', PC 64-bit option
<cimbakahn> If i choose trusty, i'll be in the same boat that i am right now, and i don't want that.  Trusty holds back too many things that i need.
<TJ-> cimbakahn: OK, so choose the Wily image then!
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: define 'holds back'?
<cimbakahn> Newer versions of programs that i absolutely need.
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: you just told us you dont want many programs
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: now you want the latest ones?
<cimbakahn> I realize that, but the ones i do use have to be certain versions, the newest.
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: ok then choose wily as TJ- suggested
<plumbus> noob question. there's a site for this package i want to install with a link that says PPA and links to a .deb file. what do i do to install it?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | plumbus
<ubottu> plumbus: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: what package are we talking about?
<plumbus> lotuspsychje: https://bitbucket.org/rude/love/downloads/love_0.9.2ppa1_amd64.deb
<lotuspsychje> !info love
<ubottu> love (source: love): 2D game development framework based on Lua and OpenGL. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.1-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 588 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: this one? ^
<plumbus> yeah
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: use sudo apt-get install love from your terminal
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: that will install the right version for your ubuntu version
<plumbus> lotuspsychje: so it's not a ppa?
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: the website can have ppa's yes to obtain latest packages
<MrCeeIII> ok i cant sleep.... what we talking about?
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: but its reccomended to use version for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | MrCeeIII
<ubottu> MrCeeIII: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<MrCeeIII> i dont know how to change rooms
<MrCeeIII> im a noob
<lotuspsychje> MrCeeIII: type /join #yourchannel
<plumbus> lotuspsychje: so let's say i wanted the latest one, what would i do? would i `apt-add-repository <debfile>` ?
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: we dont support ppa's officially mate
<MrCeeIII> how can i see what differnt channels are out here
<TheRinger_>  type /list
<lotuspsychje> !alis | MrCeeIII
<ubottu> MrCeeIII: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<MrCeeIII> !alis
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<MrCeeIII> that did nothing
<lotuspsychje> MrCeeIII: read it first
<MrCeeIII> huh
<plumbus> lotuspsychje: i understand that ppas aren't `officially supported` but how would i use the command line to install the ppa?
<lotuspsychje> MrCeeIII: /msg alis list....
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: if you understand we dont support it, please dont ask howto
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: it can get your system in trouble
<lotuspsychje> !latest | plumbus
<ubottu> plumbus: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<plumbus> lotuspsychje: i understand that it could screw my system, but i'm using a vm with snapshots. i guess i'll go somewhere else to ask the general question "how do i install a ppa package from a deb file?"
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: if you absolutely want a newer 'love' try ubuntu 15.10 or daily image 16.04
<MrCeeIII> !alis ####testing
<MrCeeIII> test
<MrCeeIII> where am i
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: we dont support ppa's here, we have to follow the rules mate
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: maybe the ##linux guys can help, but you might hear the same that ppa's are at own risk
<MrCeeIII> -alis ####testing
<plumbus> k mate
<MrCeeIII> where am i now
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | MrCeeIII
<ubottu> MrCeeIII: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lotuspsychje> MrCeeIII: please dont spam text in this channel
<MrCeeIII> how do i change channels
<lotuspsychje> MrCeeIII: /join #freenode and ask there please
<MrCeeIII> im learning here... how do i see a list of channels
<plumbus> lotuspsychje: I have a feeling that he's a troll
<lotuspsychje> MrCeeIII: dont use this channel for network questions
<lotuspsychje> plumbus: good feeling :p
<MrCeeIII> not a troll people just trying to learn somethings... i guess you aholes dont like helping people
<plumbus> MrCeeIII: go away chesapoke
<lotuspsychje> MrCeeIII: you need to learn in the right channel, this is ubuntu support
<MrCeeIII> asking questions in freenode now.. thanks for nothing
<lukas__> Hello.
<fsociety> hi
<Guest49033> ...
<nitish> how can i ping a website?
<TJ-> nitish: you can't.
<Devaj> type ping <website>
<TJ-> nitish: you can test whether an HTTP/S server responds, and you can 'ping' a host
<Devaj> okay
<nitish> TJ- how can I test that an http/s server responding or not with ping?
<Devaj> why can't i connect to other irc servers?
<TJ-> nitish: you can't. You can "ping 1.2.3.4" or "ping hostname.domain.tld" to test if a host will respond to ICMP requests. You can test an HTTP service on a host with something like "curl http://hostname.domain.tld/"
<Devaj> you are nitish right?
<Devaj> indian?
<pers3us> nitish: Try telnet. http://www.esqsoft.com/examples/troubleshooting-http-using-telnet.htm
<nitish> pers3us: ok. thanks
<dfas> hi
<nitish> How can I use screen saver in 14.04 lts?
<SCHAAP137> !screensaver | nitish
<nitish> SCHAAP137: is that mean there is no screensaver?
<SCHAAP137> no, i thought the bot would have a story ready, but it doesn't
<SCHAAP137> there is a screensaver built-in i believe
<SCHAAP137> or you could use xscreensaver
<SCHAAP137> i prefer xscreensaver, has some really cool presets
<dfas> can anyone help me with this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/13440755/
<SCHAAP137> the 'BSOD' one is great
<nitish> SCHAAP137: there is no inbuilt screensave in 14.04. right now i am installing xscreensaver.
<nitish> SCHAAP137: what is BSOD?
<wmorri> dfas, is this an ubuntu problem?
<pers3us> An OT question, which IRC clients do you guys prefer?
<SCHAAP137> pers3us: i use Hexchat
<SCHAAP137> nitish: one of the presets in xscreensaver, it shows fake crashes from different OSs
<pers3us> SCHAAP137: It has ugly UI though :(
<pers3us> I had to switch back to weechat ..
<SCHAAP137> nitish: like bluescreen from windows, system errors from Mac OS, various UNIXes, etc
<pers3us> nitish: Why do you need screensaver for? :)
<SCHAAP137> pers3us: on my server without GUI, i use irssi
<SCHAAP137> weechat is good as well i think, never used it
<nitish> pers3us: Just for not to be boar when I am nothing doing in my ubuntu.
<pers3us> i found it better than irssi..
<pers3us> nitish: okay, you are using Unity right? IIRC it had some screensaver option.
<SCHAAP137> nitish: after installation, put 'xscreensaver -no-splash' in your autostartup applications
<SCHAAP137> there might already be another screensaver in there autostarting, you can disable & replace that one
<pers3us> SCHAAP137: Unity has screensavers right?
<nitish> SCHAAP137: I don't need auto startup of screen-saver.
<SCHAAP137> nitish: for the daemon, otherwise it will not activate when idling
<SCHAAP137> pers3us: yes i think so
<SCHAAP137> pers3us: i use MATE here
<pers3us> nitish: Is your Ubuntu a default install? Or have you changed something?
<pers3us> SCHAAP137: E17 here :P
<nitish> what is 'unity' command? I just used it and my system got hanged.
<nitish> while downloading a package my system hanged and I had to shut it down focefully. now while I am tryping to install that package again I am getting this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct problem.
<wmorri> nitish, what were you downloading?
<nitish> wmorri: its fixed by running this "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<nitish> I just downloaded xscreensaver when i run it its gone and while i am trying to run it again its showing its running already. How can I change setting of it?
<pers3us> nitish: you didn't answer my original query. Is your Ubuntu a default install? i.e. Unity?
<nitish> pers3us: i didn't understand.
<nitish> pers3us: I have dual boot. win 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04 lts.
<nitish> i used to download mostly with terminal.
<pers3us> nitish: Are you running the default Ubuntu UI?
<pers3us> which I presume you are, then there should be an option of screensaver in there, and you don't have to download any package for that.
<nitish> pers3us: Yes, currently I am using default UI. I changed it once while I had 12.10. now I forgotten how I did that.
<nitish> pers3us: how can I change the default ui of ubuntu?
<pers3us> nitish: Read up on Desktop Environments in Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-kinds-of-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<nitish> how can I set timing in xscreensaver?
<hubbunny> hey lads, I'm trying to install barnyard2 alongside snort on ubuntu 14.04 but I'm running into an error thats looking for a daq.h file  #include <daq.h> I'm unsure how to resolve can anyone help? Error in full: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13441202/
<SCHAAP137> nitish: use xscreensaver-demo
<SCHAAP137> it's a kind of control panel
<pers3us> hubbunny: sudo apt-get install libdaq-dev
<nitish> SCHAAP137: When I click on preview option its giving error.
<kpz> i changed python version and software center dosen't work now
<hubbunny> pers3us, thanks I'll try that
<nitish> SCHAAP137: xscreensaver-demo is showing screensaver in only small screen. I need it in full screen.
<hubbunny> pers3us, thanks a mill bro. I couldve sworn I tried that but anyway must not. cheers
<pers3us> hubbunny: Pretty much every single such error has a dependent lib that you need to have in the system. so if it is "daq.h" look for "daq" in apt cache. apt-cache search daq
<pers3us> hubbunny: happy to help :)
<Madura> Hi, I bought a new laptop(DELL Latitude E5440) with genuine windows. I have created bootable pendrive with ubuntu 14.04 and installed ubuntu successfully and removed windows(I only want ubuntu). After installation I changed the boot sequence. after that I'm getting "No boot device found. Press any key to reboot the machine". how can I resolved this problem ?
<hubbunny> pers3us, great a solid tip to remember for a n00b. thanks again.
<pers3us> Madura: Do you have any external drive attached to your system? Also, what do you mean by you changed boot sequence
<nitish> how can I stop a running application from terminal?
<pers3us> nitish: ps -ef |grep <application-name-or-part of name>
<pers3us> find the PID
<pers3us> and sudo kill -9 pid
<SCHAAP137> just Ctrl C to break/abort something works as well
<Madura> Hi pers3us, No there is no any drives attached to my system
<Madura> I'm sory, I was disconnected.
<pers3us> Madura: What do you mean you modified boot sequence?
<nitish> can I install twitter client?
<msev-> what do i need installed so i can run this https://github.com/mrgilving/arduinoGPSNavigator/blob/master/images/bmp2hex.py
<Madura> when restart my machine, I went to bios using f2 key, and I changed boot sequence by putting hard drive down and flash drive up
<nitish> How can I install latest version of wine?
<Madura> pers3us I have enabled lagacy option
<pers3us> Madura: You have already installed Ubuntu right?
<Madura> pers3us: Yes. it was successfully installed and shown a restart machine prompt
<cfhowlett> !latest | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pers3us> Madura: Hmm, if it is efi boot, I have no idea about it.
<Madura> pers3us : when I restart machine when flash drive is pluged, its booting from flash drive and ask me to to reinstall it
<nitish> ubottu: how can I install wine? ps: I know you are a bot. dot't tell me that again.
<ubottu> nitish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pers3us> Madura: Which is expected, as your first boot option is from flash drive. I guess the bootloader didn't install correctly.
<pers3us> nitish: apt-cache search wine
<Madura> pers3us : how can I fix this ?
<pers3us> Madura: Boot using pendrive, then reinstall grub. See if that works.
<pers3us> Madura: Terminal > sudo apt-get install grub && sudo update-grub
<Madura> pers3us : OK. thanx, I'm tring it now. I will let you know the result. thanx again.
<pers3us> Madura: Cool. I am around, let me know if it works
<slicepaperwords> this might be more of an hp question, but does anyone know how to scan to computer? I cant figure it out
<cfhowlett> slicepaperwords, xsane
<pers3us> cfhowlett: Isn't there a default app for that in Ubuntu? :)
<cfhowlett> pers3us, last I heard, xsane IS the default app, but it's possible that there's an HP linux app
<TJ-> Madura: sounds to me like when you installed the OS to the fixed disk, you accidently installed the boot-loader to the USB device, rather than the fixed disk
<Madura> TJ : when Im installing I gave 500mb to /boot , its in hard drive
<pers3us> cfhowlett: oh, I wasn't aware it is xsane.
<cfhowlett> pers3us, I could be wrong though ...
<pers3us> cfhowlett: I am not sure either, never had a need of it.
<Madura> pers2us : One thing to mention, ubuntu was installed within 3 to 5 min, is it possible ?
<pers3us> Madura: Yes it is possible. But what do you mean u gave /boot 500mb
<pers3us> did you partition a separate /boot ?
<Madura> pers2us : yes. you are correct.
<linocisco> hi all, any free hotel booking apps on cloud?
<pers3us> Madura: Hmm. It shouldn't be a problem in default install though. It was a default install right, you just partitioned it?
<pers3us> Madura: reboot using flash drive, and follow these steps.
<pers3us> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Madura> pers2us : at first time I gave default install, but it was not work, then I partitioned it, gave 100GB for root, 300GB for home and 500mb for /boot
<pers3us> Careful with the sudo grub-install step.
<pers3us> Madura: What do you mean it didn't work?
<Madura> pers2us : I got the same problem. then I went to install it again.
<Madura> pers2us : after that I realized this is not a installation issue
<Madura> pers2us : I have tried 3 times.
<slicepaperwords> thank you cfhowlett, I couldnt get a decent scan with xsane but it led me to simple scan which was already installed and works
<pers3us> Hmm, Madura, can you check this for me. follow steps here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> pers3us, perfect!  happy2help!
<pers3us> cfhowlett: tagging the wrong person :)
<cfhowlett> pers3us, yep.  tourettes/fat fingers.  happy2help! slicepaperwords
<slicepaperwords> pers3us, haha I was thinking that too
<slicepaperwords> haha thanks cfhowlett
<pers3us> cfhowlett: Any idea on UEFI boot? Madura here needs some help with booting issue.
<EriC^^> pers3us: what's the problem?
<EriC^^> Madura: ?
<cfhowlett> pers3us, saw that.   outside my limited area of "expertise"
<TJ-> Madura: pers3us: not been following the issue; is the system UEFI? is it booting in UEFI mode? What make/model is the system?
<simonepsp> hello everyone :) Someone uses Wimax on ubuntu? Since Network manager dropped its support to Wimax how can I connect to a network? Thanks
<Madura> TJ : this is the issue, I bought a new laptop(DELL Latitude E5440) with genuine windows. I have created bootable pendrive with ubuntu 14.04 and installed ubuntu successfully and removed windows(I only want ubuntu). After installation I changed the boot sequence. after that I'm getting "No boot device found. Press any key to reboot the machine". how can I resolved this problem ?
<EriC^^> Madura: boot a live usb
<pers3us> EriC^^: The problem  ^^
<Madura> Eric : YES
<EriC^^> Madura: try pressing esc while the pc boots and see if you can get a uefi menu and choose ubuntu
<EriC^^> if you can't get a uefi menu, boot a live usb
<TJ-> Madura: right, did you install in UEFI mode or legacy BIOS mode?
<Madura> TJ : legacy bios mode
<TJ-> Madura: OK, and the firmware has Legacy/CSM support enabled, and the first boot device is the fixed disk?
<Madura> Eric : TJ : I can re install it again. what is the best way to reinstall ?
<TJ-> Madura: don't reinstall yet, let's actually find out what is going on
<Madura> TJ : ok.
<Madura> TJ : Eric : when Im restaring machine, I got this error. [sda] incomplete mode parameter data   [sda] Assuming drive cache : wright throght
<Grayfoox> ahoj
<TJ-> Madura: is the PC started right now with the Ubuntu Live ISO and using the "Try Ubuntu" option?
<Madura> TJ : No, this is the another laptop
<EriC^^> Madura: try booting a live usb
<TJ-> Madura: OK, boot the PC with a Live ISO and do "Try Ubuntu" so we can do some diagnostics.
<Madura>  Eric : TJ : ok. give me 1 min
<linocisco> hi any free cloud where we can install vtiger or any CRM?
<TJ-> linocisco: outside your window :)
<linocisco> TJ-, i m not using windows. I am with ubuntu. :). Microsoft gives only Windows. Ubuntu gives the whole DAMN house.:)
<linocisco> but i am on bad house
<pers3us> linocisco: What do you mean free cloud? :)
<pers3us> linocisco: t3.micro of ec2 is free for a year. you can try that
<TJ-> linocisco: The Window in your house. There is no such thing as "free cloud" - the euphamism 'cloud' means the collection of private networks that make up the 'Internet'
<pers3us> :)
<Grayfoox> :D
<linocisco> perceive, free OS is ubuntu , CentoS etc. I am thinking if we can get free cloud where we can install any server with some duration
<TJ-> linocisco: what you want is a hosted service, likely a small virtual machine
<pers3us> linocisco: TJ- haha
<Madura> Eric : pers2us : TJ : now im with live.
<TJ-> No wonder people have problems with software if they don't get the basic terminology correct :D
<pers3us> :D
<TJ-> Madura: good. does it have a network connection?
<linocisco> TJ-, yes. that is true. hosted service is better. if not, I need to build on free server on free cloud
<pers3us> linocisco: We are not trying to discourage you. But, rather telling you need a free cloud, tell what you want to do.
<linocisco> pers3us, i want to use any free CRM on freecloud so that i can access from anywhere
<Madura> TJ : yes. its bit slow connection
<TJ-> Madura: good, at least it can send info to a pastebin easily
<TJ-> Madura: OK... lets get started. Start a terminal so you have a shell command line
<Madura> TJ : already done :)
<pers3us> linocisco: Do one thing, go to aws.amazon.com. Register there, and go to ec2. You can start a server called t3.Micro, which will have a label "free tier available".
<TJ-> Madura: Do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"  then do "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f )"
<pers3us> linocisco: It will be free for a year, and will solve your problem.
<linocisco> pers3us, I have no credit card. that is the problem.
<pers3us> linocisco: Hmm.. try OpenShift then.
<linocisco> pers3us, thanks let me check
<Madura> TJ : it says dpkg was inerrupted, you must mannually run sudo dpkg --configure -a to corect the problem
<TJ-> Madura: is this for a Live ISO doing "Try Ubuntu" ?!
<Madura> TJ : yes, live ISO
<pers3us> TJ- Madura , this should not happen
<Madura> TJ : with try ubuntu
<TJ-> Madura: then I suspect all your issues could be due to a corrupted installer image
<TJ-> Madura: reboot it, at the Live ISO boot menu choose the "Check disk" or whatever it is called option
<freakyy> id like to install ubuntu but the windows partition tool tells me theres no space to make the partition smaller (maybe cuz theres non-moveable data at the end of the partition?) - is there any way i can use space at the start of the partition?
<pers3us> TJ-: If it is corrupted, live iso won't boot either right?
<pers3us> isn't there a step for checking md5 before it is written to flash drive?
<cfhowlett> pers3us, corrupt .iso 's CAN boot. best practice: md5sum the .iso and the usb
<TJ-> pers3us: depends on what the corruption is, might only be a few bits here and there
<Madura> TJ : this was came in other machine also. I cant update some softwares because of this problem
<pers3us> TJ-: cfhowlett: hmm, that could be the case.
<TJ-> freakyy: No, you'll need to do a massive defragmentation operation on the NTFS; you might need specialised tooling for that, such as Executive Software's Diskeeper
<Madura> TJ : im using same iso
<freakyy> TJ-: omg ... i cant do that
<pers3us> TJ-: freakyy: or a free one, try Minitool Partition Editor
<TJ-> Madura: then we have to assume - unless you can prove otherwise - the ISO image is corrupt
<Madura> TJ : I have downloaded it from ubuntu site.
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: or make your life real easy and install ubuntu single :p
<pers3us> freakyy: It isn't that complicated. but it will take time. use that tool, it will defragment/resize the block.
<TJ-> pers3us: if the NTFS has unmovable blocks, and the MS Windows own Disk Management tool can't move it, it'll need an offline defrag
<freakyy> ok im thinking about removing windows from my laptop ...
<lotuspsychje> !yay | freakyy
<ubottu> freakyy: Glad you made it! :-)
<pers3us> TJ-: Never encountered it :) It worked for me whenever I tried to resize, even if there was defragmentation
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: you can mess with other Oses from ubuntu/virtualbox afterwards
<nitish> how can I update php of lamp?
<cfhowlett> Madura, it takes about 1 minute to md5sum the .iso ... don't talk about doing it, DO IT.
<freakyy> i will make the recover CDs for my laptop now
<pers3us> nitish: You know, first thing you should do is google up a bit :)
<freakyy> i hope it works
<freakyy> oh wait i cant
<freakyy> the tool doesnt burn
<freakyy> but i have recovery drives
<Madura> TJ- : ok
<pers3us> freakyy: screw windows, who wants recovery :D
<freakyy> can i ever boot from these recovery drives and reinstall windows?
<cfhowlett> freakyy, ask ##windows about windows issues
<freakyy> ok
<nitish> pers3us: but few people present there can explain better and faster than google.
<Madura> TJ- : does ubuntu has md5 sum checker ? or have to do it online site ?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Madura,
<ubottu> Madura,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pers3us> nitish: You will learn more if you read more. :)  What php version is currently present on your system? and which one you want to upgrade?
<nitish> pers3us: currently installed 5.5.9. i want 5.6.*
<lotuspsychje> nitish: its reccomended you use package versions for your specific ubuntu version
<nitish> lotuspsychje: didn't get it.
<futurama140> does anyone have any idea how i can mount a windows game ISO in trusty so i can install the game through wine? ive tried gisomount and it wont work, and i cant even figure out how to  "unpack the source and create a build directory" for cdemu. I'm moderately computer literate but have very little knowledge of linux distros and programming
<pers3us> nitish: check this out. http://askubuntu.com/questions/498175/how-to-downgrade-php-from-5-5-9-to-5-4-in-ubuntu-14-04-installed-with-lamp
<freakyy> oh yea i know now - using the assist button ... ok
<freakyy> bbl ... hopefully with ubuntu then
<nitish> pers3us: I don't need to downgrade. I need to upgrade php in lamp.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Madura> ubonttu : 1b305d585b1918f297164add46784116  ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<pers3us> nitish: sorry! my bad :D see if there is a ppa around for 5.6 and use it, although it is not always a good idea as lotuspsychje mentioned.
<cfhowlett> Madura, no need to post that here.  YOU check that it matches.
<nitish> pers3us: ok I've dropped my idea of update php.
<TJ-> Madura: look at the Ubuntu ISO download pages, they have the hashes displayed there
<lotuspsychje> nitish: if you like newer php, you can try out latest ubuntu
<nitish> lotuspsychje: I am using 14.04 lts and waiting for 16.04 lts.
<lotuspsychje> nitish: xenial uses 5.6.14 atm, but still in daily build
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, if your hardware can handle it: ubuntu 14.04 + virtualbox + ubuntu 15.10 in a box + shine new PHP
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yeah nice idea +1
<pers3us> cfhowlett: or use a contaier
<nitish> cfhowlett: don't like to do that
<pers3us> nitish: cfhowlett lotuspsychje https://hub.docker.com/_/php/
<futurama140> oi gevALT
<Madura> cfhowlett : its correct
<futurama140> does anyone have any idea how i can mount a windows game ISO in trusty so i can install the game through wine? ive tried gisomount and it wont work, and i cant even figure out how to  "unpack the source and create a build directory" for cdemu. I'm moderately computer literate but have very little knowledge of linux distros and programming
<pwca> hi, I keep losing my IRC connection and I suspect it may have something to do with my shitty wireless card. how can I confirm my suspicion?
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: better install a game the normal way with playonlinux
<cfhowlett> Madura, excellent.  now verify the USB.  use the "verify cdrom" instructions
<Madura> cfhowlett : TJ : Eric : md5 is correct for my download version
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: try unpack the iso, burn to a cd/dvd and install with playonlinux?
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.6-1 (wily), package size 957 kB, installed size 3241 kB
<pers3us> futurama140: Loop mount? sudo mount -o loop path/to/iso/file/YOUR_ISO_FILE.ISO /media/iso
<Madura> cfhowlett : there is no cdrom, I have only usb port.
<pers3us> Madura: same thing, just boot using flash drive, and there will be option to verify
<cfhowlett> Madura, verify the USB
<futurama140> lotuspsychje: i am unable never heard of it, but i am unable to burn disks
<lotuspsychje> !burn | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Madura> cfhowlett : im on try ubutu with flash drive
<futurama140> thank you pers3us, perhaps that will work.
<cfhowlett> Madura, as pers3us suggested; reboot, hit enter and see the advanced grub options for "verify"
<OnTheRocks> hi
<futurama140> im used to daemontools in windows, but i have vowed not to touch any windoze distro again
<OnTheRocks> how can i monitor cpu temp in nagios in a server via snmp?
<cfhowlett> OnTheRocks, ask #ubuntu-server
<pers3us> futurama140: I am not aware of any daemontool for Ubuntu :) but loop mount works for me
<pers3us> OnTheRocks: You just have to modify the daemon a bit right? I used it long time back.
<OnTheRocks> what?
<lotuspsychje> OnTheRocks: the #ubuntu-server might help you better
<pers3us> OnTheRocks: yes please ask this on #ubuntu-server
<pers3us> OnTheRocks: although, check in nagios.conf, and see if there is a place to add more commands.
<pers3us> or rather commands.cfg actually
<OnTheRocks> ok thanks
<pers3us> check the block define command {}
<bogoga> Hello
<futurama140> is there any way for me to get a connection that doesnt cut off every few minutes on the wifi at the hotel at which i am staying?
<futurama140> my usb wireless will not allow me to increase the power to it
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: wifi chipset?
<futurama140> luke@luke-Lenovo-G50-45:~$ sudo mount -o loop /home/luke/thief2_cd1.iso /media
<futurama140> mount: block device /home/luke/thief2_cd1.iso is write-protected, mounting read-only
<futurama140> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<futurama140> luke@luke-Lenovo-G50-45:~$
<futurama140> what does this mean?
<juajo> Hola
<MonkeyDust> futurama140  next time, use a pastebin for multiple lines
<lotuspsychje> !es | juajo
<ubottu> juajo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<futurama140> monkeydust what isthat?
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> !pastebin | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<futurama140> ok sorry
<lotuspsychje> !iso | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lotuspsychje> !info acetoneiso | futurama140 might be usefull too
<ubottu> futurama140 might be usefull too: acetoneiso (source: acetoneiso): feature-rich application to mount and manage CD and DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2 (wily), package size 1098 kB, installed size 1793 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<MonkeyDust> not the answer he expected, i guess
<lotuspsychje> :p
<m_abdelfattah> Hello... I've a problem with disk space, when I try $df -h, it shows that the disk size is 11G and 9.8G is used... but when I try $du sh, I found only 2-3G... So, I don't know what is using this disk space
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  acetoneiso looks nice, tnx
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: np mate :p
<EriC^^> m_abdelfattah: try sudo apt-get install ncdu
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | m_abdelfattah clean your system :p
<ubottu> m_abdelfattah clean your system :p: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<lotuspsychje> m_abdelfattah: firefox cache folder can contain alot of stuff also
<m_abdelfattah> EriC^^: I used gt5
<lotuspsychje> afternoon EriC^^
<EriC^^> wth, has ubottu become sentient?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: gets smarter every day :p
<m_abdelfattah> EriC^^: I used g5 and it shows me 2.8GB in 13 files or directories
<MoonUnit`> you may also have cached packaged from installing updates and programs, apt-get clean will remove them.
<MoonUnit`> *packages
<m_abdelfattah> EriC^^: So, I still don't know which folder is taking that 5-6G disk space!
<m_abdelfattah> lotuspsychje: it is a web server no gui or firefox installed...
<lotuspsychje> m_abdelfattah: ah ok
<EriC^^> m_abdelfattah: you can try sudo find / -size +1G to find files bigger than 1G
<lotuspsychje> !info discus | m_abdelfattah
<ubottu> m_abdelfattah: discus (source: discus): pretty version of df(1) command. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.9-7 (wily), package size 9 kB, installed size 58 kB
<momomo> is it safe to update from 14 to 15  ?
<lotuspsychje> momomo: better not upgrade an LTS to non-lts
<lotuspsychje> momomo: do you need long time support or not?
<momomo> not really, i just need something that is stable and working
<momomo> 14 is buggy
<lotuspsychje> momomo: define buggy
<momomo> it contains bugs
<momomo> and I was hoping some of the issues is going to be resolved
<lotuspsychje> momomo: 14.04.3 should be pretty stable
<nbrecht01> momomo: You cannot directly upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04. You must first upgrade to 14.10. It is safe, but bear in mind that 15.05 in NOT LTS.
<lotuspsychje> nbrecht01: also 14.10 is eol
<momomo> lotuspsychje, it's stable but it has alot of quicks
<lotuspsychje> momomo: what kind?
<momomo> lotuspsychje, lots of things .. are you using 14 ?
<lotuspsychje> momomo: yes
<momomo> ook. maximimze a window
<momomo> then click on minimize
<lotuspsychje> momomo: you have the right graphics driver active?
<momomo> lotuspsychje, yes
<momomo> then maximize that window by using the icon on the meny
<momomo> try to click on a small link or icon on the window
<momomo> wrong coordinates
<momomo> that's annoying as hell
<lotuspsychje> momomo: not sure if i get what you mean
<momomo> also, the task switcher is shit in unity .. and compiz switchers are almost equally shit
<lotuspsychje> !language | momomo
<ubottu> momomo: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<momomo> see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1306550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311323 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1306550 disabling "Show live previews of windows in switcher" leads to wrong mouse position while enabling it breaks "Show Desktop" hot corner" [Critical,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> momomo: what kind of graphics card chipset do you have?
<momomo> nvidia .. i don't think it's a graphic issue
<lotuspsychje> momomo: what chipset exactly?
<momomo> 765m
<momomo> but i have disabled it .. because it casuses freezes when flash is used
<momomo> and i have to ctrl + f7 and tehn f8
<lotuspsychje> momomo: you disabled your main card?
<momomo> yes, using intel instead
<lotuspsychje> momomo: no wonder you got issues
<momomo> lotuspsychje, it's not related to the graphics card i believe
<nbrecht01> I have problems with Nvidia too, Ubuntu does not have good drivers preinstalled. With a bit of work, you may be able to find some drivers
<momomo> did you try what I suggested ?
<lotuspsychje> momomo: listen mate, your card is an optimus card
<momomo> nbrecht01, there are no good drivers .. nvidia will 1) cause frequent freezes which will make everything pause ... 2) fan keeps going on for nothing
<momomo> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> momomo: you need to use the nvidia card and install nvidia-prime to get things straight
<momomo> lotuspsychje, i believe i have trieed those
<lotuspsychje> momomo: then enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<momomo> performance mode required ?
<lotuspsychje> momomo: also you need the right driver
<momomo> i have the latest
<momomo> and I have gone back and forth hundred times
<lotuspsychje> momomo: latest doesnt always mean better
<lotuspsychje> momomo: check if you have nvidia-prime installed please
<momomo> already installed
<eshant> I have just joined, I don't know the specifics of card. I am using nvidia latest drivers for my Nvidia GT525M card
<lotuspsychje> momomo: if you want compiz and windows to work properly, your nvidia must be enabled right
<momomo> lotuspsychje, you need to understand that sometimes these drivers do not work as one could hope
<momomo> lotuspsychje, is performance mode going to make a difference?
<lotuspsychje> momomo: of course
<MonkeyDust> linux and nvidia don't make a happy couple
<momomo> lotuspsychje, in what regard? maybe the context switching is what causes the frequent freezes ? and that could possibly solve it?
<eshant> These are the packages that I am using - nvidia-352 nvidia-352-uvm nvidia-opencl-icd-352  nvidia-prime  nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> momomo: we have many users with optimus card working like a charm on LTS
<eshant> that allow how to switch intel<->Nvidia
<momomo> lotuspsychje, then you need to see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/519854/ubuntu-14-04-screen-freezes-randomly-with-nvidia-and-it-is-possible-to-fix-with
<momomo> lotuspsychje, or this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1220426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1220426 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Trusty) "[nvidia-prime]Freeze while using touchpad" [Undecided,Triaged]
<eshant> lotuspsychje: no with intel graphics may also work well
<lotuspsychje> momomo: thats on old thread suggesting bumblebee
<lotuspsychje> momomo: and bumblebee is outdated
<momomo> lotuspsychje, can you try the maximize then minimze thing to see if you also have this issue so we can avoid discussing the wrong thing?
<momomo> open a browser
<momomo> maximize it
<momomo> then minimize WIN + M
<lotuspsychje> momomo: i have no issues here on ubuntu, using compiz+ wobbly windows
<momomo> maybe the wobbly windows fixes it though
<lotuspsychje> lol no
<MonkeyDust> and i disabled as many effect as possible
<momomo> because when compiz gets involved it fixes the issue
<lotuspsychje> momomo: you need the right driver combination togheter with your card + performance mode
<momomo> i think there is a new nvidia update .. i will try that and then see ..
<momomo> it might be related to the touchpad
<MonkeyDust> momomo  install indiciator-cpufreq to switch easily between modes
<momomo> i do hve one
<lotuspsychje> momomo: remember, latest doenst always mean better for your card
<Fox001> HI guys sorry to intrude but how do I enable EFI boot on ubuntu-mate ?? I've installed to usb for portable os and trying to boot on MacBook. Installer boots fine, after install does not...
<momomo> lotuspsychje, i've tried the older ones
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Fox001
<ubottu> Fox001: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> momomo: 340 and 346 + performance mode enabled?
<momomo> lotuspsychje, this seems to suggest it's still there in 15
<momomo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1220426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1220426 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Trusty) "[nvidia-prime]Freeze while using touchpad" [Undecided,Triaged]
<momomo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1220426/comments/305
<lotuspsychje> momomo: we cant speak in general mate, this depends from system to system
<Fox001> Thanks lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> momomo: you have another card as the bug
<lotuspsychje> momomo: you can also try a 15.10 liveusb to test if things get sorted on your system
<easyOnMe> anyone here has tried using PHP7
<clorisu> Does anybody know what went wrong with this archive file? http://imgur.com/a/5ibqx (First image is the main directory, following two are the subfolders) -- When I transferred it originally it was just the 108.MOV file which was 3.7GB, but it split into that weird encryption folder which is 3.7GB and the 108.MOV is now 0 bytes?
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: its not reccomended to use package versions from ppa
<momomo> lotuspsychje, this seems to suggest a fix but it's old .. http://vxlabs.com/2015/02/05/solving-the-ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-346-nvidia-prime-black-screen-issue/ .. i will try upgrading the driver and try the performance mdoe thing
<lotuspsychje> momomo: ok good luck mate
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: no what i mean is has anyone here used php7 the latest version of php
<lotuspsychje> !latest | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<easyOnMe> server side scripting programming language
<momomo> lotuspsychje, thanks
<OnTheRocks> anybody knows how to share a folder in windows to linux? using command line commands cacls and nfsshare?
<anabain> anybody with experience setting up openvpn? I want to know if, when you're building certificates, values in vars file can be invented
<MonkeyDust> OnTheRocks  are you now in windows or in ubuntu linux?
<TJ-> anabain: which values? Are you using easy-rsa ?
<OnTheRocks> both
<OnTheRocks> lol
<OnTheRocks> virtual windows and virtual linux
<anabain> TJ-, yes
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: seems like bad archive maybe?
<clorisu> lotuspsychje: is there any way to fix it? its extremely important
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: maybe unpack with 7zip or something to test?
<anabain> TJ, KEY_COUNTRY, KEY_PROVINCE, etc.
<TJ-> anabain: any values that are valid as Distinguished Names in X509 certificates
<anabain> ok, thanks
<Holeis> sslserver irc.anonops.com:6697
<lotuspsychje> !info p7zip | clorisu
<ubottu> clorisu: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7z file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4.2 (wily), package size 314 kB, installed size 991 kB
<freakyy> anyone here using owncloud and can tell me how i can get owncloud into the taskbar?
<clorisu> lotuspsychje: ill try it
<nbrecht01> Hello!
<momomo> I updated, and switched to nvidia .. wrong x-coordinates still there
<momomo> nvidia is showing one screen though
<momomo> but i have too
<momomo> i think compiz manages the other screen, right?
<momomo> also, the fan is on for no reason
<pwca> hi, I keep losing my IRC connection and I suspect it may have something to do with my shitty wireless card. how can I confirm my suspicion?
<MonkeyDust> pwca  so that's an unstable wifi... mind your language, tho
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | pwca start here
<ubottu> pwca start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pwca> MonkeyDust: mind my language?
<MonkeyDust> pwca  avoid profane words
<pwca> avoid nonreligious words. got it.
<Madura> Hi guys, Im going to use my laptop for some hard works. I have 500GB memory and I need to partision it.80 GB for root, 400GB for home, 500 MB for /boot. is it a good combination ? or what is the best ?
<MonkeyDust> Madura  500GB HDD, not memory
<MonkeyDust> Madura  are you a developer?
<Madura> yes
<Na3iL> Madura, 500 GB it is for you HDD
<Madura> yes
<momomo> how do you get compiz/ubuntu to remember the position of the window so it's not always opened on the second monitor which I seem unable to cahnge
<MonkeyDust> Madura  80GB for root is huge
<Na3iL> MonkeyDust, Did he need actually for /root & /boot, he can just set up /
<momomo> seriously, this is not possible? i have to configure that on a per application basis using place windows
<lisalll> Can somebody help me ?  /usr/bin/ucf: line 637: db_x_loadtemplatefile: command not found
<Na3iL> momomo, before I answer you about the 2nd question, you asked about Nvidia driver
<Na3iL> I think you have double GPU?
<MonkeyDust> momomo  maybe there's a setting in dconf-editor you need to edit
<Na3iL> Intel + Nvidia right?
<momomo> Na3iL, yes, possibly, nvidia and intel
<momomo> but the issue is on both actually, and then the second question is something else
<Madura> MonkeyDust : what is the best combintion you suggested ?
<lisall> Can somebody help me? Setting up php5-common (5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1) ...
<MonkeyDust> Madura  i'm no developer... my / is 15GB... /home is 100GB...
<Na3iL> lisall, check this out → https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1
<momomo> i got logged out for no reason
<momomo> did I miss someting ?
<MonkeyDust> momomo  maybe there's a setting in dconf-editor you need to edit
<OnTheRocks> how can i give read permission to a user in a folder?
<OnTheRocks> chmod 777 dir?
<momomo> MonkeyDust, i think the window memory issue seems to aplpy mostly to chromium right now
<Na3iL> OnTheRocks, chmod u+r example
<lisall> Sorry this is my acctual problem Na3iL line 637: db_x_loadtemplatefile: command not found
<momomo> and natuilus
<MonkeyDust> OnTheRocks  careful with 777 ... better use 755 or so
<momomo> and terminal
<clorisu> negative lotuspsychje i just get an error "an error occurred while extracting files encrypted file is unsupported"
<momomo> actually, it seems only ff is able to remember it
<momomo> and you guys keep asking me what is buggy about ubuntu
<momomo> nothing actually works
<momomo> there is always a quirk in every aspect
<OnTheRocks> http://pastebin.com/Zrq46x1c
<OnTheRocks> i cant change permission of that folder
<OnTheRocks> its a mount folder to a shared nfs windows folder
<OnTheRocks> but how can i view its content?
<Na3iL> OnTheRocks, you need to type sudo before the command or just switch to root by typing sudo su.
<OnTheRocks> i did: sudo ls /mnt/win-nfs/
<OnTheRocks> and says permission denied
<momomo> and now the fan is on 100% of the time since i switched to nvidia driver
<momomo> and the other issues remain
<Na3iL> OnTheRocks, did you mounted the NTFS partition to read only?
<OnTheRocks> yes
<OnTheRocks> i used: nfsshare -o ro anon=yes mynfs=C:\nfs-sh (in windows)
<Na3iL> No, OnTheRocks you need to mount it using your GNU/Linux distro
<OnTheRocks> that what i did
<momomo> and I just spent another 1.5 hour trying to fix a problem on ubuntu
<Na3iL> What is the output of df -l ?
<OnTheRocks> in linux i did: sudo mount 10.8.11.120:/mynfs /mnt/win-nfs
<clorisu> Does anybody know what went wrong with this archive file? http://imgur.com/a/5ibqx (First image is the main directory, following two are the subfolders) -- When I transferred it originally it was just the 108.MOV file which was 3.7GB, but it split into that weird encryption folder which is 3.7GB and the 108.MOV is now 0 bytes?
<Ben64> clorisu: looks like its broken
<marus> after reboot i scan my local host for openport and i see 6881/tcp open  bittorrent-tracker
<Na3iL> marus, what tool you use to scan your open ports?
<Na3iL> OnTheRocks, can you follow this tuto → https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-nfs-mount-on-ubuntu-12-04
<marus> Na3iL:nmap
<marus> 13:31 < Na3iL> marus, what tool you use to scan your open ports?
<clorisu> Ben64: is there any way to fix it?
<Ben64> clorisu: ask the person who made it?
<Na3iL> marus, Linux iptables Bittorrent tcp ports 6881 to 6889
<dopstar> clorisu: what did you do with the file?
<Ben64> marus: "sudo lsof -i :6881" will tell you what software is listening on that port
<clorisu> Ben64:  i made the archive file myself, around 2 years ago. it corrupt at the time and ive just kept it saved since.
<clorisu> dopstar:  nothing, just transferred it to a different file system only iirc.
<dopstar> clorisu: you can generate a checksum like with: "md5sum filename.tar.gz > filename.tar.gz.md5sum"
<marus> Ben64, i know wich software and i have stop it and closed the port, i was just wondering why it happend every time at boot
<dopstar> clorisu: if the checksum is not the same then there was a network error in transmission you just need to treansfer it again
<Ben64> marus: because you set it to run at boot
<marus> Ben64: nope i rearly don't
<Ben64> marus: it doesn't happen by default, so you did
<Na3iL> marus, you have enabled Iptables firewall, thus while booting it opens TCP ports from 6881 to 6889
<`ph8> Hi all, i've just installed the latest fglrx from wily-proposed and it works! I can boot, hurrah!
<marus> okay :-) i will remove it from init and see if it come back :-)
<OnTheRocks> dammm it
<`ph8> I only have one more problem, when i'm playing graphic-intensive stuff like games (Planetary annihilation, prison architect) the graphics card starts resetting every few minutes (black screen, game is still in progress but monitor layout is reset)
<OnTheRocks> asist@uvm120:~$ ls /mnt/win-nfs/
<OnTheRocks> ls: impossível abrir a pasta /mnt/win-nfs/: Permissão negada
<`ph8> after a few resets the whole desktop environment freezes
<`ph8> any idea what it could be? There's nothing much in the Xorg.0.log (no warnings (WW) or anything)
<OnTheRocks> why i cant view folder content?
<Ben64> `ph8: sounds like it could be a hardware problem
<OnTheRocks> i did a mount to a shared folder in windows
<`ph8> It's fine outside of gaming
<`ph8> and it's been fine in the past
<`ph8> although my PC has just been in storage for 6 months
<OnTheRocks> and i cant view its content event with admin rights!?
<`ph8> it didn't happen with the Open source radeon drivers, although the game wasn't exactly performant
<OnTheRocks> why?
<Ben64> OnTheRocks: pastebin the output of "mount" and "ls -ld /path/to/mountpoint"
<OnTheRocks> ok
<`ph8> any idea how i might diagnose dodgy hardware @ben64? Like a getting too hot kinda thing?
<Ben64> `ph8: heat could definitely be it. join ##hardware for hardware stuff
<OnTheRocks> http://pastebin.com/Mkbrp9dQ
<OnTheRocks> mount it didnt give any error
<momomo> sometimes ( quite often ) the media scanner will start scanning my 1tb disk and that's quite annoying for no reason ... how can I disable that ?
<OnTheRocks> i think system did the mount with success
<OnTheRocks> but i can have permission to view
<Ben64> OnTheRocks: you didn't paste anything i asked for
<OnTheRocks> i paste it
<Ben64> you did commands that i didn't say
<momomo> is htere a wasy to get the switcher to an icon for each window ?
<Ben64> OnTheRocks: i'm going to go ahead and give up now, if it's going to take this long to complete step 1, i can't do it
<clorisu> dopstar: i dont have the original file that the archive was made out of unfortunately
<unknownme> hi, I tried to make an bootable usb stick with usb-creator to install 15.10. I created the stick using 15.04. when I boot from this stick I get an "boot error".
<clorisu> dopstar: if i did it wouldnt matter that the archive was broken, but unfortunately ive lost the original
<EriC^^> unknownme: try sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<unknownme> I read that it is not possible from 15.04 to create a 15.10 stick?
<rory> unknownme: yes it is, it just copies the iso directly. you could do it from another Linux distribution even
<EriC^^> ( make sure you get /dev/sdX to be your usb using sudo parted -l )
<EriC^^> unknownme: ^
<lotuspsychje> unknownme: did you try to press TAB when you get that message?
<unknownme> lotuspsychje, no. with enter it continues booting from hard disk
<syntroPi> unknownme, you could try to boot the iso in a vm (virtualbox) and give it the access to your usb stick. then you could use usb creator from within 15.10 to write that iso on usb stick
<syntroPi> rory, i think it does a bit more than dd (i.e. install grub and such)
<marus> Ben64: do you know how can i disable it from boot
<rory> syntroPi: nope, you can dd directly to a usb flash drive and it works
<rory> it's called a "hybrid iso" or something and it's been the case for a while now
<syntroPi> rory, but usb-creator does not just copy like that
<rory> no because usb-creator uses a method that works with ancient isos too
<EriC^^> simplest and best way is to dd the iso
<syntroPi> yes hence my comment
<rory> Both methods work but dd is simpler if you're happy running a command
<lotuspsychje> lucky for us devs are working on a new usb-creator for xenial
<syntroPi> and btw that dd the iso is not working very reliably
<EriC^^> syntroPi: dd is most reliable, surely more reliable than using a vm to write to a usb
<EriC^^> :p
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: yeah, a 2-line shell script with 'dd' in it :)
<syntroPi> except when it doesnt work :P
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: :p
<EriC^^> syntroPi: it doesn't get much fool-proof than dd..
<TJ-> EriC^^: don't you believe it!
<auronandace> syntroPi: when doesn't it work? are you trying to dd non-hybrid iso files
<futurama140> how do i mount an img file to a micrsd card?
<unknownme> rory, EriC^^ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes... known issues -> point 3. I am not sure if this is the issue I have
<TJ-> EriC^^: however simple you make it, I can bring you fools that can break it :p
<unknownme> Due to changes in syslinux, it is not currently possible to use usb-creator from 14.04 and earlier releases to write USB images for 15.04 or later; we believe that it is also not possible to use usb-creator from a 15.04 or later system to write USB images for earlier releases. For now the workaround is to use a matching release of Ubuntu to write the images, but we intend to issue updates soon to work around this incompatibility. 13
<unknownme> 25801, 1446646 and 1499746
<EriC^^> TJ-: i mean the method itself, not the user interaction :p
<TJ-> EriC^^: oh, you and your qualifications :D
<auronandace> unknownme: that is due to the change to systemd in 15.04 and later
<EriC^^> unknownme: use dd and call it a day
<TJ-> bug 1499746
<ubottu> bug 1499746 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Wily) "Early Syslinux Boot Error in pendrive made with the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499746
<TJ-> auronandace: no, not systemd, it's the syslinux code changes
<unknownme> EriC^^, ok. I'll try dd
<momomo> lotuspsychje, to see the bug I was talking about, you need to disable the "show live previws in the switcher" in compiz unity plugin
<auronandace> TJ-: ah, sorry, thanks for the info
<lotuspsychje> !yay | momomo
<ubottu> momomo: Glad you made it! :-)
<TJ-> auronandace: i know why you'd think that though - it seems to be cause of most other disruption around 15.04 :D
<lotuspsychje> momomo: so you installed ccsm?
<momomo> lotuspsychje, i had it alreayd installed
<lotuspsychje> momomo: ok col!
<momomo> lotuspsychje, ^ ^
<momomo> i am not even using the unity switcher
<momomo> but that setting has to be on either way
<momomo> i am using the static application switcher
<futurama140> can someone guide me through the process of mounting an IMG file to a microsd?
<momomo> now I wisht hat switcher could always show on all screens .. it's quite annoying that it keeps showing on one or the other
<momomo> depending on active window
<lotuspsychje> !info acetoneiso | futurama140 try this
<ubottu> futurama140 try this: acetoneiso (source: acetoneiso): feature-rich application to mount and manage CD and DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2 (wily), package size 1098 kB, installed size 1793 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<futurama140> thank you. i shall try
<futurama140> is not the capability built in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !iso | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lotuspsychje> !info furiusisomount | futurama140 or try this
<ubottu> futurama140 or try this: furiusisomount (source: furiusisomount): ISO, IMG, BIN, MDF and NRG image management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3.1~repack1-1 (wily), package size 75 kB, installed size 444 kB
<futurama140> are IMG files treated the same as ISOs?
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: an .img file is also an image like an .iso
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: but not all programs will manage all types of images
<futurama140> ok that's what i was assuming
<lotuspsychje> ioria: good afternoon :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi there !!!
<futurama140> is there somewhere i can learn all the essential functions of working in a linux distribution? like attaining a basic conversational proficiency in a new language? i understand mastery will take quite a while, but i find i have no clue how to accomplish basic tasks and i dont even know  what the appropriate questions are to ask.
<lotuspsychje> !manual | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<futurama140> aha! thank you.
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: you can request manpages in your terminal also for help: man yourcommand
<futurama140> man as in manual. ok. good to know
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: there are also tons of handy packages for ubuntu out there, to make ones life easier, so if you need something come ask us
<futurama140> what is a front-end for a program i already have?
<allen> 晚上好，everyone
<lotuspsychje> !cn | allen
<ubottu> allen: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: not sure what your asking here, can you detail?
<chris_99> Does anyone know if theres any patch for the broadcom-sta driver, to make it compile on 4.2.0-18-generic
<Erik_Underline> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Erik_Underline: welcome
<futurama140> i keep finding mention of front-ends for things such as wine, with names that may have no relation the the core program. is this just a plug-in of sorts?
<whiteknight69> Hi, is there any way to speed up the Caps Lock key? I use it instead of shift for typing in upper-case.
<whiteknight69> There is a slight delay in Ubuntu as opposed to Windows
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: playonlinux is a front-end for wine, means it uses wine also
<ioria> chris_99, well, take a look here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl .... not sure
<chris_99> i've found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/+bug/1504975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1504975 in broadcom-sta (Ubuntu) "broadcom-sta-dkms 6.30.223.248-3.3: broadcom-sta kernel module failed to build [error: too few arguments to function ‘cfg80211_disconnected’]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Erik_Underline> So I recently got the latest Ubuntu Linux distro yesterday, installed it on a SSD, and everything went fine. However, I'm having two big problems; first the headphone jack doesn't work, like it does while I run Windows on my older HDD. It is registered by the computer, as it switches in sound menu to  it, but it refuses to play any sound. I've tried all solutions on http://goo.gl/1LsGE5 but none works for me.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Erik_Underline
<ubottu> Erik_Underline: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> Erik_Underline: tryed LTS on same machine?
<futurama140> lotuspsychje: so it's a seperate piece of software that uses wine at its core and performs independantly?
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: yeah you could say that
<Erik_Underline> lotuspsychje: I picked the standard option to download on Ubuntu's site. LTS is standard right? If you mean LTS = long term support ?
<Avocado_> Got my external harddisk, hurray
<Erik_Underline> 14.04 I got, which is LTS
<lotuspsychje> Erik_Underline: you said you download latest ubuntu= 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<Erik_Underline> OH, wrong, I meant 14.04, assumed it was the latest, sorry xD
<lotuspsychje> Erik_Underline: no sweat, did you update to 14.04.3?
<futurama140> ok. it's hard for me to get it with something new if i dont know the how and why. im not very good at blindly executing tasks like a mac user.
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: it all depends what your trying to do exactly?
<dawciobiel> Is it possible to add some additional name for interface? for exmaple i got "eth0" but i also wanna got "eth_lan". I need it cuz i got many scripts where configuration on them is based on interface name. I dont wanna change all of them when im changing name for interface
<futurama140> well currently i'm trying to mount an IMG file to a microsd to root my nook tablet and simulateously trying to mount thief 2 game ISOs to install the game through wine.
<Erik_Underline> I've only got 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Erik_Underline: lsb_release -a
<Erik_Underline> Oh, it says 14.04.03 LTS here
<Erik_Underline> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> Erik_Underline: good :p
<lotuspsychje> Erik_Underline: ok try to find sound errors in dmesg or syslog
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: is this a relatively new PC?
<futurama140> the game iso mounting is successful, and it is installing right now.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: Glad you made it! :-)
<futurama140> now i'm trying to mount an IMG to the microsd
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: did you try that tool
<TJ-> futurama140: what do you mean 'mount' that makes no sense
<Fodd> Hey guys. Just a quick one. I sadly broke my S4 screen the other day, i really need to get a list of contacts from it.
<Fodd> do you know of any software i can use that will let me download them?
<Avocado_> he means mounting the iso
<TJ-> futurama140: do you mean 'write' a data file to the micro-SD?
<Erik_Underline> TJ-: It kinda is, it's from 2014, HP Elitebook 725 G2
<TJ-> !ltse | Erik_Underline: I suspect you need a more recent kernel then, which LTS gets with ...
<ubottu> Erik_Underline: I suspect you need a more recent kernel then, which LTS gets with ...: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Avocado_> Does anybody know if I can make a folder inside of my backup HDD that is password protected?
<Avocado_> I want to make distinction between private and public files
<lotuspsychje> Avocado_: use chmod to secure folders
<Avocado_> lotuspsychje, I mean so that people cant access some files in my hdd but can access things like movies
<futurama140> the  README as well as the youtube video say "mount the IMG to the microSD card"
<futurama140> i agree that it makes no sene according to y understanding of mounting, but it's the terminology they have used
<futurama140> *sense
<ioria> Avocado_, you can use Disks to make an encrypted partion on your drive ....
<TJ-> futurama140: the entire sentence makes  no sense, we 'mount' to a file-system 'mountpoint' which is a directory
<Avocado_> ioria, isnt that tied to ubuntu only?
<ioria> Avocado_, you need multi system ?
<echo> hi
<futurama140> ok so i'm not alone in being confused by thewording of the instructions
<echo> i have a question
<Avocado_> ioria, I just want to password protect some files, preferrably a whole folder
<echo> how can i output "-e" in the shell?
<Guest76478> how can i output "-e" in the shell?
<TJ-> futurama140: If it were me I'd walk away from those instructions; if the writer doesn't know what those terms mean they're dangerous
<Avocado_> so when i lend my hdd people can access software and movies but not my personal files
<Avocado_> external hdd*
<lotuspsychje> Guest76478: start from the beginning, what are you trying to do?
<ioria> Avocado_, ok... but that drive should be used also on win ?
<Avocado_> Yep
<Avocado_> Windows/mac/linux
<lotuspsychje> Avocado_: bad idea, because there is software that can recover data on hd's even if its passworded
<Guest76478> lotuspsychje: i am trying to use echo so that it outputs the string "-e"
<ioria> Avocado_, complicated then....
<Avocado_> lotuspsychje, i just want to protect it from noobs, not tech savvies
<Avocado_> like my roommates
<Guest76478> lotuspsychje: but neither echo
<Guest76478> lotuspsychje: but neither echo '-'e nor echo "-e" nor anything else works
<lotuspsychje> Avocado_: make an archive of your personal stuff,passworded
<dawciobiel> what about "\\-e" ?
<dawciobiel> or "\-e" ?
<Avocado_> lotuspsychje, havent thought about that, thanks!
<futurama140> yeah, the instructions were written by and for windows users, it states the mac and linux users need to " just extract the img file from the downloaded file and mount it to an sd card. its that simple"
<Avocado_> just rar it passwordprotected
<lotuspsychje> Avocado_: yep, long complicated password
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: doesnt work
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: the output is \-e then
<lotuspsychje> Avocado_: or better, save your personal stuff on a seperate hd
<futurama140> so i'm at a loss for what to do with the files i have
<dawciobiel> Guest76478:  one sec, i will try it here..
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: mount your .img file, and drag n drop the data to your sd...not that hard
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: did you install that furius tool i suggested?
<futurama140> yes,
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: can you browse into that .img file with it?
<futurama140> ok. that just seems too simple. i figured the sd would have needed to be made bootable somehow
<futurama140> yea
<dawciobiel> Guest76478: try: echo " -e"
<dawciobiel> i got result: -e
<ioria> Avocado_, give a quick look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/137828/how-to-encrypt-files-using-a-cross-platform-solution
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: yeah but then there's a space in between
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: that depends on the distro you wanna install on your tablet
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: android?
<dawciobiel> Guest76478: ok, one sec, i will try to get character code for '-- character
<futurama140> cyanogen i believe is what i have
<futurama140> yes android and nevermind i believe i got it working
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: it's 0x02D
<dawciobiel> 2D
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: try the #android channel then, for more advise
<dawciobiel> yes
<Avocado_> ioria, WARNING: Using TrueCrypt is not secure as it may contain unfixed security issues
<dawciobiel> Guest76478: did you tried withit ?
<Avocado_> they detected some flaws i guess
<MonkeyDust> Guest76478  or echo "-e "
<Avocado_> The development of TrueCrypt was ended in 5/2014 after Microsoft terminated support of Windows XP.
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: i tried echo -e \x2D
<ioria> Avocado_, better than nothing :þ
<Avocado_> ioria, what about bitlocker?
<Guest76478> MonkeyDust: then there's a space after it
<ioria> Avocado_, ah.... don't remember how it works, sorry
<Avocado_> its a windows thing
<MonkeyDust> Guest76478  yes, that works
<Guest76478> MonkeyDust: there may not be a space
<futurama140> its working just fine
<MonkeyDust> Guest76478  maybe with 'sed' you can remove that space
<Guest76478> sed?
<Guest76478> TJ- surely knows something about it
<Guest76478> he knows everything :D
<MonkeyDust> Guest76478  http://www.theunixschool.com/2013/02/sed-examples-replace-delete-print-lines-csv-files.html
<Guest76478> MonkeyDust: no no i have to do it using echo only
<Guest76478> MonkeyDust: there definitely is a solution but i cant find it
<zteam> Avocado_, It is believed that the TrueCrypt developers where pressed by authorizes like NSA or FBI and that they decided to shutdown TC becuase of that
<Avocado_> zteam, I kind of believe that conspiracy
<MonkeyDust> Guest76478  maybe the people in #bash know
<clorisu> when I try to move a film from a external hdd to my harddrive i get an input/output error 3/4 of the way and it prevents the rest of the transfer. i can watch the whole video on the external hdd but only 3/4 on the hdd (and the file size is 3/4 also)? anybody know how to fix the input/output error or override it so i can transfer the rest of the file info?
<Guest76478> MonkeyDust: ok i'll ask there ;)
<dawciobiel> Guest76478: echo -n -;echo "e"
<dawciobiel> :DDD
<zteam> Avocado_, but from what I know no major flaws was found in Truecrypt, but there was some minior flaws detected
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: wut
<TJ-> Guest76478:   printf "%s\n" '-e'
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: how does this work
<dawciobiel> printf - YES, but you said only 'echo"
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: right ;)
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: try making an archive of the movie, then move to the other hd, and unpack there
<dawciobiel> Anyway with only echo it will work this line:       echo -n -;echo "e"
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: why is that?
<zteam> Avocado_, needles to say, there is a fork taking over named VeraCrypt
<dawciobiel> or just echo -n -;echo e
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: why is that?
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: one of the hd's is fat32?
<TJ-> Guest76478: echo -e '\x2de'
<MonkeyDust> Guest76478  knows how to excite the channel
<lotuspsychje> lol
<clorisu> lotuspsychje: will give it a shot, thanks. not sure ill check now
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: fat32 is limited for files bigger then 4gig perhaps its that?
<Guest76478> TJ-: you got it :DD
<clorisu> yep lotuspsychje , the original is on a fat32, and the receiver is ntfs
<Guest76478> TJ-: i knew you'd get it
<clorisu> lotuspsychje: limited in what regard?
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: how big is your movie?
<Guest76478> TJ-: btw i am xubuntu682 the guy with the broken acer
<clorisu> lotuspsychje: 4.3gb
<clorisu> lotuspsychje: but the file only transfers 2.9gb before the i/o error
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: hmm i wonder how it got on that fat32 drive
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: maybe thatw shy your movie broke?
<clorisu> lotuspsychje: are there limitations to single file sizes on fat32 im not aware of? could you direct me to further info on the subject
<zteam> clorisu, FAT32 only support filesd up 4 GB, if you want to transfer biger files to it, you need to convert the drive to NTFS or split the drive
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: or can you play it as full movie from the fat32?
<dawciobiel> Guest76478: I was trying with echo -e \x2D as well, but it will result "-" only, and when i wanna got "e" on this as well... i got SPACE between. echo -e \x2D \x65
<clorisu> zteam: very interesting. thank you for the information. lotuspsychje  i can play the full movie from the fat32 seemingly
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: yeah that was my problem aswell
<geirha> 4.3GB ~ 4.0 GiB   so it checks out
<dawciobiel> zteam: or split the file :)
<lotuspsychje> dawciobiel: good idea
<zteam> dawciobiel, ups that's what I meant when I wrote "splite the drive"
<whiteknight69> clear
<clorisu> alright lotuspsychje , i got "an error occurred while adding files to the archive" at 2.9gb of the temp file being made
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: why does echo \-e not work for this one
<Guest76478> dawciobiel: i just dont get it
<whiteknight69> Guys where do I configure Video Card settings?
<geirha> The limit of FAT32 is 4 GiB ~ 4.295 GB. Nautilus will display that as 4.29 GB or 4.3 GB most likely
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: you remember how you got that movie on the fat32?
<whiteknight69> Guys where do I configure Video Card settings?
<clorisu> lotuspsychje:  im fairly sure i just cut the file and pasted it into the folder with thunar
<lotuspsychje> whiteknight69: whats not working
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: without errors?
<clorisu> lotuspsychje:  yes iirc
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: ok maybe try what dawciobiel suggests, splitting the file
<whiteknight69> lotuspsychje, I'm using an Intel HD iGPU. Tested a simple game and it's very jagged. Anti aliasing isn't working.
<clorisu> lotuspsychje:  how am i able to do that?
<geirha> If it is slightly less than 4.29 GB, then it will fit on FAT32
<geirha> *slightly less than 4.3GB I mean
<lotuspsychje> geirha: but it fails still on transfer to his ntfs
<lotuspsychje> whiteknight69: ubuntu version?
<geirha> Is samba involved?
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: find a filesplitter for ubuntu
<clorisu> geirha: 4,2777,794,880 bytes
<dawciobiel> lotuspsychje: zteam suggested it first, but he made "mistake", i knew he did it thats why i answered
<whiteknight69> 15.10 wily
<lotuspsychje> whiteknight69: tryed LTS on that same card?
<zteam> clorisu, are u getting the i/o error with the harddrive you are transfering from or too?
<geirha> clorisu: Right, that's less than the limit of 4,294,967,296 bytes
<lotuspsychje> zteam: from fat32 to ntfs
<geirha> clorisu: Are you copying it over the net? via shared drive?
<whiteknight69> no, lotuspsychje. Is there any way to fix in on 15.10?
<clorisu> zteam: not sure how do i check? geirha nope, just locally on my filesystems
<lotuspsychje> whiteknight69: you can go bughunting your system for it, or try LTS liveusb to test difference
<lotuspsychje> whiteknight69: syslog and dmesg hold relevant info to trace whats going on
<whiteknight69> lotuspsychje, is there no GUI software for tweaking graphics?
<geirha> clorisu: ok, then I'd boot into windows and check both drives with scandisk (or whatever it's called these days)
<lotuspsychje> whiteknight69: before we 'tweak' we need to know whats going
<zteam> clorisu, if I where in your shoes, I would try to perform a Checkdisk /fsck on the drive you are sending the file too
<clorisu> zteam: i checked dmesg a few minutes ago and my last message was "[15312.880213] FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<clorisu> "
<zteam> clorisu, if you have a Windows machine then stick to checkdisk, if not use fsck on Linux to check the drive
<lotuspsychje> whiteknight69: whiteknight69 wich driver= shows sudo lshw -C video?
<clorisu> zteam: sdb1 is where the file is stored. should i run fsck on it? if so is there a chance of me losing the file by doing so?
<TJ-> Guest76478: you can also do " echo  ^[--e  " that is 'echo ' Ctrl+V then Esc, then '--e'
<whiteknight69> lotuspsychje, driver=i915
<dopstar> clorisu: make sure the the drive is unmounted before your run fsck
<Guest76478> TJ-: thank you ;)
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: to split= http://askubuntu.com/questions/54579/how-to-split-larger-files-into-smaller-parts
<lotuspsychje> whiteknight69: i would try 14.04.3 LTS on it
<whiteknight69> lotuspsychje, alright. Any other suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> whiteknight69: sure, dig into your syslog and dmesg to see whats going on
<clorisu> zteam:  this is what im getting http://pastebin.com/K8uBv4Cz
<lotuspsychje> whiteknight69: any errors relevant to your graphics card
<zteam> clorisu, from my experience fsck is a little more unreliable than Checkdisk on Windows them it comes to FAT and NTFS volume, that's why I reccomend you to stick with Checkdisk if possible :-)
<pwca> why can't Lunix have a usable checkdisk tool?
<clorisu> zteam: check out that paste, if its useless ill boot windows
<geirha> pwca: because ntfs is closed source
<pwca> why can't Lunix come up with a good alternative?
<MonkeyDust> pwca  why can't windows have a usable fsck tool?
<geirha> pwca: ext4
<zteam> clorisu, it's not useless, it's simply refuses to work with a drive that is unmounted
<pwca> isn't ext4 basically crap?
<dawciobiel> why?
<geirha> no
<MonkeyDust> pwca  what makes you think that?
<clorisu> alright zteam ill try checkdisk, be back soon
<zteam> clorisu, if you want to contiune with linux just run sudo umount /path/to/drive
<zteam> pwca, there are alternatives to both CheckDisk and alternatives to NTFS volumes as well, however, there is no way to repair a NTFS drive under Linux
<pwca> MonkeyDust: it tends not to work on Windows.
<Erik_Underline> Okay, so I tried updating the kernel, but it gave no effect to the fact that my headphones won't perform any sound while my internal speakers would. I also tried with external speakers but they failed aswell. I've tried all relatable solutions that you sent to me via the !sound thingy
<Erik_Underline> I've checked everything in sound menu ofc
<MonkeyDust> pwca  and windows things don't work on linux, you're right
<zteam> pwca, that's not Linux fault, Linux can read and write NTFS volumes just fine
<xela2244> hi, when i press power button screen should blank, but it does not do anything. I'm using ubuntu GNOME 15.10
<MonkeyDust> pwca  that's because linux != windows
<pwca> zteam: it can't repair it.
<Reuds_> Hello i have an problem when i try to install/try ubuntu. It says: ACPI PCC probe failed. Then it freezes and i must shut down my pc manually. How can i fix this?
<pwca> MonkeyDust: it's 2015, this kind of logic doesn't impress anyone.
<Erik_Underline> I've tried to uncheck anything in alsamixer aswell
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: OK, possibly the output is muted. At a command-line have you tried "alsamixer" and ensuring the output is not muted?
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: OK, you're ahead of me :)
<Erik_Underline> TJ-: :D
<RDX4OO> Reuds_, try the newest version of ubuntu
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: can you "pastebinit <( aplay -l; aplay -L )"
<zteam> pwca, nope, but how often would you actually need to that, then you can do it from Windows?  (the only reason for using NTFS it if you are sharing data between a Linux and a Windows machine anyway)
<Reuds_> okay. Thanks. I have Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Erik_Underline> TJ-: What do you mean? Run the command in terminal?
<Erik_Underline> pastebinit <( aplay -l; aplay -L )
<zteam> pwca, and truth to be told, Linux can actually read some corrupted NTFS drive that Windows can't handle in some cases
<xela2244> hi, when i press power button screen should blank, but it does not do anything. I'm using ubuntu GNOME 15.10
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then run the command exactly as I typed it between the " " marks
<Erik_Underline> It says it's unable to lock the administration directory  (/var/lib/dpkg/). It's asking if another process is running it. Should I kill all other processes, because I got a download going aswell
<Erik_Underline> ?
<xela2244> Erik reboot
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: ignore that!
<bekks> xela2244: Not necessary.
<zteam> Erik_Underline, do you have synpatic or sofutware center open?
<xela2244> or go on /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Erik_Underline> I do
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: if there's an existing apt / package operation in progress you'll need to wait
<Erik_Underline> Oh okay
<Erik_Underline> You can't pause downloads from software center? What is this, 2005? :D
<chiel> :D:D:D:D:D
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: instead do this  "cat <( aplay -l; aplay -L ) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<zteam> Erik_Underline, why would you like to that?
<Erik_Underline> http://termbin.com/f4bx
<Erik_Underline> Okay here it is
<Erik_Underline> I had my headphones plugged out at the earlier pastebin, here's with my headphones plugged in http://termbin.com/axs0
<MrCeeIII> hello.... I am having an issue with installing latest version of flash player (adobe)
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: right, I suspect the issue is due to the PC having 2 sound devices, HDMI and the internal ALC3228. When on speakers, are you using the HDMI ?
<zteam> Erik_Underline, have you checked that you are using the right outport in sound settings?
<MrCeeIII> I like the online gamecenter pogo and I continue to get the error that the flash player is out of date... when i go to the adobe site to dload it redirects to the software center which inturn states adobe not found...
<MrCeeIII> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Erik_Underline> TJ-: I don't know if I'm using HDMI or not, where do I see that?
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: which speakers are operating when you have sound? the ones on the HDMI monitor, or the system's internally connected speakers?
<MrCeeIII> i already installed that
<Erik_Underline> zteam: in sound settings, when I plug in my headphones, it switches to "headphones" from "speakers"
<harduim> !next
<Erik_Underline> TJ-: It must be internal speakers because I got a laptop and my monitor doesn't have any sound output
<Erik_Underline> I assume :o
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: ok, and you hear sound from the speakers?
<Erik_Underline> I do
<Erik_Underline> Perfectly clear, but whatever I put into the analog output mutes the speakers as it should, but doesn't give any output itself
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: ok and does the GUI show the headphone output in its choice of output devices?
<Erik_Underline> But it does get registered by the machine as it recognizes it as "headphones" in sound menu
<Erik_Underline> With GUI I assume you mean the sound menu? Does it show anywhere else on the GUI?
<zteam> if you go to sound settings output devices and try to change the output device to another and then play the test sound
<hamrit> sm
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: that's what I meant yes, because Pulseaudio would only show a headphone device if ALSA knew there is one, and your 'aplay -L' listing shows ALSA does *not* see a headphone device
<freakyy> hi all. im trying to install the ubuntu propriaty drivers from the repository but when i boot with them the screen looks clutered, and dispositioned. like i move my mouse all the the right and then start again at the left etc.
<freakyy> is there anything i can do about it?
<Erik_Underline> TJ-: So how do I make ALSE see the headphones?
<freakyy> i tried both the update driver and the non update driver
<Erik_Underline> ALSA*
<clorisu> hi zteam, im back. had complications on windows so decided to run chkdsk instead. got this output http://pastebin.com/vHd8iMJa -- it seems to have recovered a bunch of files into the fat32, but same i/o error when i try to transfer the one i want
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: the first thing is to confirm this diagnosis. Double-check in 'alsamixer' for any menthion of headphone devices
<freakyy> i mean the screen looks distore like several colored lines, black lines
<freakyy> and it responds very slowly
<zteam> clorisu, try to check the ntfs voule too
<zteam> another idea is to check the health of the hard drive with the disc tool
<MrCeeIII> http://imgur.com/WC77e8S
<MrCeeIII> somebody please help
<Erik_Underline> TJ-; From alsamixer via f6 I can see that I got 2 sound cards registered, some HDMI one and HD-Audio Generic one. The "default", the "-", is set to the HDMI one, but that's weird because In the HDMI soundcard it only shows some S/PDIF while the second sound card, HD AUDIO GENERIC shows MASTER, HEADPHONES, SPEAKERS etc etc.   All are unmuted.
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: OK, so you do see HEADPHONES for the ALC
<Erik_Underline> ALC? I do see headphones, yeah.
<zteam> freaky what graphics card do you have?
<TJ-> Erik_Underline: the 'aplay -L' doesn't list it, so now we know where to focus. I'm afraid I can't help you further on that, but there are folks around who should be able to use that info to kick ALSA/Pulseaudio into configuring a headphones output
<drakonan> all right so im in ubuntu now yay
<Erik_Underline> Okay thanks, I'll be leaving for a while now and return in 20 mins or so
<freakyy> zteam: [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<drakonan> if it says x86-64 do i need a 32bit or a 64bit package
<EriC^^> 64 bit
<drakonan> k ty
<zteam> MrCeeIII,   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer, that would install flash for you
<zteam> MrCeeIII, another option is to install Google Chrome, that one have a working and updated flashplayer built-in
<clorisu> ok zteam so when i try to run it on the ntfs i get this error http://pastebin.com/8iyaMNtR
<drakonan> ztane_, im jus installing that now hopefully i can use chromecast with it?
<drakonan> with netflix
<drakonan> how do i resolve dependencies google chrome
<zteam> clorisu, NTFS cannot be repaired from a Linux machine, you need a Windows machine to do that
<Reuds> hello. i downloaded the newest version of ubuntu and i get this error when i try to install it: ata8.00: status : { DRDY}
<MonkeyDust> Reuds  what's the newest to you, 15.10 or 16.04?   16.04 is not ready
<Reuds> 15.10
<MrCeeIII> zteam: thanks man ill try it later... gotta run
<zteam> clorisu, you can try with sudo ntfix /dev/sda2 but there is not much it can
<freakyy> Linux schleppi 4.2.0-18-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 6 18:25:50 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MonkeyDust> Reuds  where did you download ubuntu and how are you trying to install
<clorisu> zteam: ive tried copying it into two different ntfs filesystems, the linux and windows one, and the file stops at exactly the same byte for both. would that suggest its the fat32 and not the ntfs?
<zteam> freakyy, there are drivers here check if they are newer than the ones you are currently using
<Reuds_> i have ubuntu studios and i downloaded it from here:   https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<Erik_Underline> TJ-: Back, would a possible solution be a complete reinstall of the OS?
<Erik_Underline> Maybe something happened for me during the install for the ALSA
<zteam> clorisu, yes, it seems so, as I said earlier try wit chkdsk d: /R from a Windows machine and see what happens
<clorisu> kk
<MonkeyDust> Reuds  and how are you installing it... dvd/usb?
<Reuds_> dvd
<MonkeyDust> Reuds_  and is there a windows on it? which version?
<Reuds_> Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
<Reuds_> is this a problem?
<zteam> freakyy, sorry forgot the link http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86
<MonkeyDust> Reuds_  you're not telling anything... what have you tried so far, where/when does it go wrong
<MonkeyDust> Reuds_  do you want to dualboot or replace windows completely
<Reuds_> okay i put in my Ubuntu studios disk. this works obviously :D. then i boot the cd and then i get the Menu :try ubuntu without installation. Install ubuntu and the other options. i think we all know wich menu. When I try "instsll Ubunut" or "gry ubuntu" i get an black screen with lines beginning with some numbers and ata8.00 or ats8: SError
<clerisy> alright zteam for "chkdsk d: /R" im getting the error message "cannot open volume for direct access."
<Reuds_> and i want a dualboot if this is possible
<ioria> Reuds_, try F& Option -> nomodeset
<ioria> Reuds_, try F6 Option -> nomodeset
<zteam> clerisy, you were replacing D: with the device you were having trouble with right?
<MonkeyDust> Reuds_  scroll down, is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/695557/boot-freezes-with-ata-error/696368
<clerisy> zteam: replacing? what do you mean? sorry im confused
<Reuds_> okay i try now with nomodeset
<MonkeyDust> Reuds_  yes, nomodeset is a common solution
<zteam> you are supposed to be replacing d: with the letter of the device you want to check (the one you want to copy the file to)
<zteam> clerisy, so if it showing up as for example x: in Windows explorer the command should be, chkdsk x: /R
<Reuds_> okay with nomodeset i have the same error
<clerisy> zteam: how do i determine whats it called on windows? i know its /dev/sda1 on linux but windows uses the ":" drives right?
<clerisy> zteam: my linux partition isnt showing up in windows explorer
<zteam> clerisy, yep, that's showen in windows explorer
<ioria> Reuds_, can you paste the exact error ?
<Reuds_> ill try give me a sec
<zteam> clerisy, linux partition, I thought you are trying to copy it to a NTFS partiton???
<ioria> Reuds_, and how big is your HD ?
<shibb> hello
<shibb> who are you
<zteam> clerisy, CheckDisk is a Windows utilty and can only check NTFS and FAT volumes
<clerisy> zteam: i think the linux partition is ntfs? iirc it says ntfs/ext4 on the disk utility
<zteam> clerisy, send me a screenshot please so I can see what you are doing?
<clerisy> ok let me change back to linux and ill take it zteam
<zteam> clerisy, ohh, you are on Windows now...
<farid> how are u?
<Reuds> here is the error code:http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/20151122161332w5l89utvzs.jpg
<freakyy> zteam: thanks, but installing with Ubuntu option gives file not found errors and i get no .deb packages - im currently redoing it and checking the logfile
<freakyy> will take some more time
<noelia> Hello everyone
<ioria> Reuds_, it's something like this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=174335    the fix for him was switch SATA ports ...
<ioria> Reuds, it's something like this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=174335    the fix for him was switch SATA ports ...
<MonkeyDust> Reuds  i read 'bad CRC' there, guess that's a clue
<MonkeyDust> crc = cyclical redundacy check
<clorisu> ah zteam i confused myself because its the whole harddisk which is listed as ntfs/ext4 , but thats just both of the partitions -- windows and linux. the linux partition is ext4
<Reuds> switch sata ports? you mean to take the cable of the hard drive and put it instead of the sata xy into another?
<clorisu> zteam: so is there any way to chkdsk the ext4 while its mounted and im using it?
<zteam> clorisu, yes that sounds better :-)
<bekks> clorisu: No.
<clorisu> or better question zteam , is there any point checking it when the i/o error occurs at the same byte for both ntfs and ext4? doesnt that suggest its the fat32
<motaka2> hello, after restarting ubuntu it ends to a dark screen, it shows the mouse pointer for a second and then it stops working in that black page
<Reuds> but on the same hard drive there is windows and it works perfectly ._.
<ioria> Reuds, switch your SATA ports your drives are connected to .....
<muhandash> Hello.
<ioria> Reuds, two drives ?
<Reuds> i have only one hard drive ._.
<ioria> Reuds, sorry, just one drive ?
<muhandash> is this IRC?
<bekks> clorisu: the same i/o cannot occur on nboth NTFS and ext4, since both are using different regions of your disk. If if, that test is pointless. I/O error indicate broken disks, which need to be replaces as soon as possible, after immediately ensuring you have a full backup.
<MonkeyDust> muhandash  yes, the ubuntu support channel
<muhandash> right, thanks MonkdyDust.
<Reuds> iora yes only one harddrive
<ioria> Reuds, the problem is not the drive, is the port on the MB
<clorisu> bekks: it seems im getting the same i/o error. just to clarify, i am moving a file from fat32 to the ntfs and ext4, and that is when i get the seemingly same i/o error
<Reuds> okay. So only ubuntu has obviously a problem with it bc windows works fine
<clorisu> bekks: which is why i suggested the error was the fat32 error
<motaka2> hello, after restarting ubuntu it ends to a dark screen, it shows the mouse pointer for a second and then it stops working in that black page. what should I do ?
<zteam> clorisu, well lets start over a little bit, you have 1 fat32 device you were tried to copy a movie from and you had tried to copy it to both a NTFS volume and to ext4 volume right?
<zteam> clorisu, is those the same volume?
<clorisu> correct zteam
<Reuds> okay i'll shut down and swith the ports and theeen if it works thanks but if not I'll come back :)
<clorisu> zteam: volume meaning physical entity? its on the same harddrive
<zteam> clorisu, okey, are u on Linux or Windows right now?
<clorisu> zteam: the harddrive is partitioned into a ntfs and ext4, heres a screen http://i.imgur.com/invrsZI.png
<clorisu> zteam: im on linux ext4 atm
<motaka2> hello, after restarting ubuntu it ends to a dark screen, it shows the mouse pointer for a second and then it stops working in that black page. what should I do ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zteam> if you click on the chuggwheel and select smart-data and self test, and then try to run a selftest on the device
<clorisu> zteam: extended short or conveyance?
<noelia> I need some help, I can't make Mania Drive game sound work
<noelia> The output when I run the game from terminal is this : Cannot open sound system
<Nick714> Hello
<zteam> clorisu, try with extended if you want to be sure, btw there is a little windows tool you can try to copy the file with it you want, but I would still reccomend you to run the self test to make sure your disk is okey
<MonkeyDust> noelia  does this give any output    play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<clorisu> zteam: to copy the file with the i/o error? and okie ill run the test now
<zteam> clorisu, yes http://www.roadkil.net/program.php/P29/Unstoppable%20Copier
<Nick714> Ok so I have a bug I think I found. I found away around it last time but this time I am stuck. My internet does not work at all on Ubuntu Server and I need to install the correct Broadcom driver
<clorisu> zteam: apparently theres a linux download for it, should i try it here?
<zteam> clorisu, there are tools for Linuxs as well, but the only one i now about makes a complet mirror of your damaged disk
<zteam> clorisu, cool didn't know about that, yes, try it first and then check the health of your device
<Nick714> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174511 is where I was able to figure it out with Ubuntu Desktop but  how can I install those drivers on Ubuntu Server without Internet? Can I store the files on a usb and install them on the computer?
<zteam> clorisu, you should probably try to copy the files to a new harddrive or usb-pendrive
<clorisu> zteam: you mean with the tool or before i try to use the tool?
<noelia> MonkeyDust It does give an output
<noelia> MonkeyDust I think it's correct
<zteam> clorisu, with the tool
<noelia> MonkeyDust It's a sound test, and it works perfectly well
<nitish> How can I search for a file with starting keywords from terminal?
<fred1807> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<noelia> Would you please download the game and try if it works for you?
<Nick714> Anyone know if it is possible to Sudo install a package onto a usb and move it into another computer without Internet?
<noelia> http://maniadrive.raydium.org/index.php?downloads=yes
<MonkeyDust> downloading a and installing a game is one bridge too far
<nitish> Nick714: You can copy .deb file from one computer to another. To access that location "nautilus /var/cache/apt/archives"
<noelia> MonkeyDust There's no need to install it, it's a binary
<nitish> Nick714: and run .deb file in another computer type "sudo dpkg -i filename"
<zteam> clorisu, be back later :)
<clorisu> zteam: thanks for the help. i might be sleeping soon, so ill see you tomorrow if youre back
<Nick714> nitish: If I do something like "Sudo apt-get install {b43 Broadcom driver}" that will install a.deb right? So I just have Togo into the path it, move it to my usb and run that command to run it correct?
<EriC^^> Nick714: you need the .deb in a dir, and then type sudo dpkg -i file.deb to install
<nitish> Nick714: Yes, try it. go ahead.
<EriC^^> Nick714: but that doesn't mean it will install, you need to have the dependencies satisfied
<freakyy> zteam: i think i found the problem. the version.h was relocated and i now linked to the correct version - i hope it works now :)
<EriC^^> Nick714: dpkg -I file.deb should show the dependencies under Depends:
<nitish> how can I search for a file from terminal?
<noelia> Here's the output when I run ./mania_drive.sh
<noelia> open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such file or directory
<noelia> Raydium: ERROR: Cannot open Sound System
<Nick714> EriC^^: Oh ok, so I will move it to my computer and if there are any required dependencies I will also put those onto a usb, install them onto my broken computer then install the .deb of the driver
<EriC^^> Nick714: sounds good
<Nick714> nitish: I will try it when I get home thanks a lot for the help :)
<nitish> Nick714: You're welcome. :)
<Nick714> Sorry one my question. So on Ubuntu Desktop I would be able to plug in my Ethernet able and it would get me Internet and from there I would install the correct wifi packages. In Ubuntu Server the Internet autoconfiguration failed with and without Ethernet. Do you think installing the correct Broadcom drivers would fix Ethernet and wifi? Or you think I have something setup wrong making no internet work
<EriC^^> Nick714: were you able to run iwlist scan and such?
<Nick714> Eric^: iwlist scan? What would that do?
<noelia> Any ideas on how to make sound work in Mania Drive 1.2?
<EriC^^> scan for available wifi
<Nick714> Eric^^*
<Nick714> Oh hah. That would of been smart to do...
<EriC^^> Nick714: lspci -k | grep -A2 Wireless
<EriC^^> should show the wireless card and the kernel driver in use ( if any )
<Nick714> I did ifconfig, said I was connected to Ethernet but my inet address was the default blank address (0.0.27 something like that) so I assumed I didn't have internet
<MonkeyDust> noelia  your sounds works, so it's game related and the game is not supported here... try here... http://memak.raydium.org/viewforum.php?f=10
<Nick714> Eric^^: wireless card doesn't work at all unless I manually install the drivers hats why I need to use Ethernet to install them and if not then through USB. So iwlist scan how do I connect to wifi with a password from there?
<muhandash> .
<EriC^^> Nick714: i think you can use nmcli
<Nick714> EriC^^: thanks a lot for the help I'm new to Ubuntu Server and not using GUIs. I'll try those commands when I get to my computer from there I'll figure it out. Hopefully Ethernet works so I don't have to go back and forth with a USB
<EriC^^> Nick714: np, this might be useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/16584/how-to-connect-and-disconnect-to-a-network-manually-in-terminal
<Nick714> Oh great thanks I'll check it out. I'll be back later if something goes wrong :P
<EriC^^> ok :D
<Reuds> Hello thanks for the help. Changing the Sata Port helped :3 Luv you
<ioria> !yay | Reuds
<ubottu> Reuds: Glad you made it! :-)
<Reuds> I'm excited about working with Ubuntu studios. Luv you guys realy much.
<ioria> and ubuntu is excited to work with you
<jemmithy> hi.  new convert from windows.  pretty cool so far.
<MonkeyDust> Reuds  there's also #ubuntustudio
<freakyy> zteam: ok ... i couldnt install the amd driver. it keeps doing something for a while and then when it tries to put the .deb files and stuff from somewhere into the current folder it only gives "file or directory not found" for all the files. no error message just this.
<Reuds> yeah but it more a main Ubuntu Problem how i found out
<NJR> How can one contribute to ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<NJR> Cool..Thanks
<freakyy> ok none of the drivers work for fglrx for my graphics card
<freakyy> :(
<lantokay> hello
<_nemesys> hello
<MonkeyDust> hello
<prawnonakiwi> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<lantokay> need some help trying to install chrome remote desktop
<flyn4x4> Oh boy
<rkeeder> Anyone know how to help with getting a wifi adapter that is not supported in 14.04 working?
<rkeeder> The adapter works if I use the 4.3 kernel, but not ready for that yet.
<kills> hello, I have an issue with ubuntu 15,10 after it upgraded it had some issues with some packages, which after running full upgrade disapeared, but now when i tried to restart ubuntu wont load
<kills> I canaccess terminal but otherwise is just black screen,it does say unknown fstype after decrypting
<cocosushi> kills: I had the same problem in ubuntu 12.04, did you ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<kills> i rando-release-upgrade
<cocosushi> it is maybe an issue with lightdm, try reinstalling it
<cocosushi> or maybe it is your driver
<cocosushi> which graphic card have you got ?
<kills> im a novice on linux can youplease provide instructions how to
<rkeeder> kills, I'd back up any import files before doing anything.
<kills> i have nvidia gt105m
<kills> not sure what are import files or how to bakcthem up
<freakyy> hi all. how can i get the experimental ati driver as seen here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-experimental-13
<rkeeder> kills, you personal files.
<freakyy> ?
<kills> ok, butI have noclue how to back them up if i only have terminal
<cocosushi> kills: if you want to back up files : insert a USB key or drive, and type (in terminal) "sudo mv /home /path/to/USB/key"
<kills> and actually dont need all the files Ireally need are online
<cocosushi> ok
<RudeViper> Good Afternoon all - I have a question that is not entirely Ubuntu related - but is half Ubuntu related. I need to run a program from a usb drive in Both Windows and Linux - how do I set the usb drive up to be able to do that...I also need the data to sync across both platforms.
<cocosushi> kills: then don't backup if you don't have anything important
<freakyy> cocosushi: dontu want to do cp isntead of mv?
<cocosushi> freakyy: ups, sorry, you're right
<freakyy> kills dont do mv do cp isntead
<kills> not doing backing up
<cocosushi> ok
<cocosushi> then
<cocosushi> freakyy: do you know how to install the nVidia driver ? I don't have any nVidia graphic card
<rkeeder> RudeViper, one you should format it as vfat32
<SchrodingersScat> I was looking up if linux can execute programs on fat, ntfs is a non starter, right?
<kills> my help ran away
<freakyy> coco no i have an ati driver
<freakyy> i mean card
<distrodsk>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER distrodsk txoyklzaapkj
<rkeeder> http://askubuntu.com/questions/23128/how-do-i-execute-a-file-from-a-fat-usb-drive
<kills> can anybody else help?
<rkeeder> RudeViper, two to exectute follow this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23128/how-do-i-execute-a-file-from-a-fat-usb-drive
<rkeeder> distrodsk you just let everyone see your password
<nrdb> SchrodingersScat, it will execute from vfat
<RudeViper> rkeeder - thanks - that may be exactly what I am looking for
<distrodsk> my password wasnt in that
<distrodsk> luckily
<distrodsk> thanks for the heads up tho
<MonkeyDust> distrodsk  better do that in the status window
<rkeeder> kills, I would just do a fresh install and try again, if you can't find a specific solution from anyone here.
<GhastlySpectre> Is there a way to browse my mobile phone's remote file system using kdeconnect if I'm not on kde?
<kills> well i wasted bleep load of time to get steam working on ubuntu after first install
<rkeeder> kills, well you should be able to do it faster this time.
<kills> well the problem is really want sure what i was doing morelike runing commands
<Ubuntu> Hello
<Ubuntu> any one is using quickly ?
<MonkeyDust> !info quickly
<ubottu> Package quickly does not exist in wily
<rkeeder> kills, if you use overlayroot you can test things before they permanently install and then you can reboot without messing up your root system. But it won't work for some things.
<MonkeyDust> what's quickly?
<Guest86985> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<rkeeder> Anyone here know how to get ubuntu to detect a wifi adapter?
<MonkeyDust> Guest86985  try in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Guest86985> i started today with quickly and when i try package it gives me erro
<kills> yes thats good to know but I would still rather make iot wokr again instead of reinstalling
<Guest86985> An error has occurred when creating debian packaging ERROR: can't create or update ubuntu package ERROR: package command failed Aborting
<kills> anyway if somebody here has some time to help a novice with ubuntu 15,10 booting up to a black screen give me a shout
<MonkeyDust> Guest86985  it was a program for 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Guest86985  i guess it's no longer maintained, used or supported
<EriC^^> kills: can you login in ctrl+alt+f1?
<kills> yes ican
<EriC^^> ok, type dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<kills> i can use terminal ran an sudo get update
<Guest86985> hm intresting. i found on askubuntu answer "ou are probably using a version of the python-distutils-extra package from the precise-proposed pocket in the archive, that is newer than the stable release and that it is known to cause trouble with the latest Quickly version.  Try to downgrade it by running the following command, and then re-run the Quickly packaging command:  sudo apt-get install python-distutils-extra=2.32-2" but i ca
<EriC^^> kills: are you logged on in irssi on the same pc right now?
<kills> nope on differnet pc
<jamesguessis> what does it mean to get the error `Illegal instruction (core dumped)` when running a program?
<EriC^^> kills: ok, np, type dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 and copy the link here
<EriC^^> jamesguessis: looks like an error about public defacation or something, consult a lawyer i guess
<kills> http://termbin.com/vl17
<intuxicated> I am using ubuntu with java oracle 8 and my ide font is so ugly. http://sk.uploads.im/KHQOu.png any idea how i can fix this?
<EriC^^> kills: ok, try lspci | grep VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<rkeeder> Is there anyone here who can help with getting my wifi adapter working?
<jamesguessis> ...
<rkeeder> My wifi adapter is not recognized with lspci
<jamesguessis> makes sense
<kills> http://termbin.com/nv2n
<nrdb> rkeeder, have you tried to install the resisticted-drivers package
<intuxicated> using _JAVA_OPTIONS='-Dawt.useSystemAAFontSettings=lcd' wont help
<rkeeder> nrdb, no, I haven't. But the driver is recognized if I upgrade to 4.3 kernel, but I can't use that one for other reasons.
<[BNC]Ahav> test
<rkeeder> nrdb, Do you think restricted drivers may help with that in consideration?
<nrdb> rkeeder, I need to use that to get my wi-fi to go.
<rkeeder> nrdb, i see.
<nbusrone> TJ- : sorry for coming back late which I promise. Going back to the USB3.0 wakeup port , I just need to do type this echo disabled | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/devices/4-1" ?
<rkeeder> I guess I can give it a try.
<[BNC]Ahav> test
 * intuxicated switch to openjdk-8
<distrodsk> is there anyone who knows a bit of javascript help me out? im completely new to it, trying to make a theme picker but im lost and cant get any help
<MonkeyDust> distrodsk  #javascript
<MonkeyDust> or ##javascript
<distrodsk> is that the same as ##javascript?
<momomo> guys, iam running unity
<momomo> and I am tired of it
<momomo> i fixed one problem and now I have two
<EriC^^> kills: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<MonkeyDust> momomo  install something else, logout, switch, login
<jamesguessis> Unity is horrifying
<momomo> is it safe to unitall unity ?
<momomo> and what should I switch to?
<k1l_> momomo: you can install other desktops if you like and use them.
<MonkeyDust> momomo  lxde, xfce, mate, kde
<intuxicated> distrodsk, whats your problem
<rkeeder> momomo, You can always try a different ubuntu flavor, like gnome or elementary.
<momomo> MonkeyDust, i guess not gnome3 .. i believe that sucks too
<k1l_> momomo: rkeeder elementary is no ubuntu flavor
<MonkeyDust> momomo  you mean that you don't like it
<momomo> gnome3 .. last time i tried it it was lacking .. but i am not sure
<k1l_> momomo: its your choice. so we cant tell you what you may like. so try it yourself
<distrodsk> intuxicated im trying to make a theme picker where clicking one of several buttons changes the font, color, background of the webpage
<kills> EriC^^:  got a broken pipe error
<rkeeder> k1l_, ok, but close enough fundamentally under the hood.
<momomo> k1l_, there is a cost of context switching
<momomo> and setup and what not
<momomo> so how do I remove unity and all assoicated packages ?
<distrodsk> ive made a javascript function where ive declared a variable backgroundcolour
<momomo> safely
<k1l_> rkeeder: that is why you should ask the elementary support about your issue. we cant know what they changed
<k1l_> momomo: you are making more drama than is needed.
<EriC^^> kills: ok, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<MonkeyDust> momomo  you don't... remove ubuntu and install xubuntu or lubuntu, or kubuntu, or ubuntu-mate
<fractal618> How can I keep my WIFI USB powered while the computer is in sleep mode?
<rkeeder> k1l_,  my issue is exactly the same on Ubuntu, Gnome, Lubuntu and Elementary.  Tried them all.
<momomo> MonkeyDust, remove ubunut ? i have so much installed .. that would be a tough restart
<rkeeder> My wifi adapter is not recognized.
<kills> yay this one i already have in history :D, http://termbin.com/czr2
<MonkeyDust> momomo  then install xubuntu-desktop, it's light and fast
<momomo> MonkeyDust, so it's not possible to unsintall unity  ?
<k1l_> momomo: it is.
<k1l_> momomo: so please see the answers and not just carry on ranting
<MonkeyDust> momomo  i guess it's possible, but not advisable (is that a word?)
<momomo> i am getting mixed messages .. k1l_ is it safe to remove unity ? and install say, gnome3 or cinnamon instead?
<EriC^^> kills: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall nouveau
<EriC^^> kills: hold on
<k1l_> momomo: you will need another desktop if you want to remove unity. so dont tell users who answered you " <momomo> k1l_, there is a cost of context switching"
<EriC^^> kills: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<k1l_> momomo: you can  install gnome-shell package from ubuntu repo, log out, chose  gnome on login screen. then you are done
<MonkeyDust> momomo  don't reject every advice you get here
<momomo> k1l_, yes, i understand that .. what I meant is that there is a cost so I can't just try and see .. i'd like to get the best on first try
<EriC^^> momomo: we can't know which de you'd like that easily
<kills> EriC^^:  done
<EriC^^> you could try them in a vm if you want and see which one you like best momomo
<momomo> EriC^^, is it possible to install cinnamon first and then remove unity ?
<EriC^^> kills: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<k1l_> momomo: yes
<k1l_> momomo: install the cinnamon desktop package.
<momomo> is this guide ok: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/new-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-04-ppa-stable
<momomo> and then : apt-get autoremove --purge unity-*
<k1l_> momomo: what ubuntu are you on?
<freakyy> does anyone here have the latest ati binary driver from the amd website installed? ... it keeps giving me no such file or directory ...
<momomo> 14.04
<k1l_> momomo: yes, than you need a PPA. like mentioned in that article
<momomo> cinnamon is pretty good right? i've heard good things about linuxmint
<momomo> i hope it's more stable than and less buggy than unity
<momomo> can someone confirm?
<k1l_> momomo: its more about if you like the looks.
<MonkeyDust> momomo  and mint is different distro
<EriC^^> momomo: i wouldn't do purge unity-*
<momomo> EriC^^, yes, maybe .. some people are having problem in that link with this update
<kills> EriC^^:  done
<MonkeyDust> momomo  what exactly are you struggling with
<EriC^^> kills: ok, type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<momomo> MonkeyDust, so many minor things .. but right now, the cup that made it enough ( after 2 years )
<momomo> is the the problem with the minimize then maximize mouse coordination error
<k1l_> momomo: ah, you are the guys from the last days. that error is gone on 15.10
<momomo> i solved it by enabling show live previews .. but i don't use the unity application switcher because it;s not ideal but the cssm application switcher
<momomo> k1l_, so i heard, but someone told me today they dind't have it even on 14.04 so i ma thinking there is something in my setup
<momomo> but i am not sure
<k1l_> momomo: but if you like another desktop environment: just install another and use that. i dont get why you are making such a drama out of it
<momomo> k1l_, so just install cinnamon without removing unity /
<momomo> ?
<HackerII> momomo,  just install mate and all that goes with it and things may go back to normal.
<MonkeyDust> momomo  in 14.04 you need a ppa for cinnamon
<k1l_> momomo: install another desktop you like from the repo and see if you like it. no need for debating hours on irc if you might like it. we cant help you on liking a desktop
<me-1> hi...how can I install Chrome on ubuntu
<kills> EriC^^:  typed in the wrong comman now it keeps adding lines and doesnt execute how can i exscape to type in new command
<logglog> me-1: open ubuntu software center and isntall chromium
<EriC^^> me-1: go to https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<EriC^^> kills: try ctrl+c
<momomo> ok, i will... so when I install cinnamon from a ppa .. will it automatically choose cinnamon as defaut then  ?
<momomo> will all unity stuff still load and run in the background /
<momomo> ?
<k1l_> momomo: you need to chose it on login screen. after that it will be the 1st choice everytime
<momomo> i am just afraid that I be left surfing for answers on the mobile once i go this router
<HackerII> log out pick cinnamon and log back in
<momomo> ook thanks
<me-1> logglog, EriC^^  what is the diffrence between two..? do I need to add ppa for chrome
<logglog> Hello everyone, I opened my home folder and pressed ctrl + H to show hidden files and folders. Now every time i open my home folder it is showing the hidden files and i have to press ctrl+h to hide them every time. how do i fix this?
<HackerII> momomo, , if anything looks picky, just do a simple reboot to reset things
<k1l_> momomo: when unity is installed but another desktop is uses, it doesnt load unity in the background
<EriC^^> me-1: chromium is the open source variant of google chrome, but i dont think it has pepperflash i dunno, i think you have to install that or add it
<kills> http://sprunge.us/lgBr
<logglog> Chromium is the open-source project that forms the basis for Google Chrome. Because it’s completely open source, Chromium is available in many Linux distributions’ software repositories for easier installation.
<BluesKaj> me-1, chrome will add it's own ppa if you use the deb package to install
<momomo> ook
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, chrome uses it's own embedded flash plugin , no pepper needed
<EriC^^> kills: are you sure of the link? it says not found
<logglog> if you want chrome go https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/ but at the end its the same as crhome
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: yeah, i meant chromium, does it have flash too?
<kills> http://sprunge.us/MfEU
<BluesKaj> chromium does yes
<kills> tried again now seems to load
<BluesKaj> but it's pepper Ithink
<EriC^^> kills: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-340
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<logglog> Hello everyone, I opened my home folder and pressed ctrl + H to show hidden files and folders. Now every time i open my home folder it is showing the hidden files and i have to press ctrl+h to hide them every time. how do i fix this?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Are you around?
<droppyoppy> hi, whats the way to KILL a process from terminal
<droppyoppy> i know about kill and killall
<the_count> droppyoppy: There are search engines out there
<kills> EriC^^:  done
<droppyoppy> the_count, yeah and everybody pointing to kill
<k1l_> droppyoppy: what is the issue with "kill"
<diddledan> droppyoppy, that's because kill is the answer
<kills> dont look at me i have no answers
<droppyoppy> kill sends SIGTERM signal, its like safe kill, not what i want
<parapan> Hi all; I use pscp from putty to copy a zip file to ubuntu 14.04 server ...it's showing me the transfer but the file cannot be found on the server ....why ?
<diddledan> droppyoppy, kill will send whatever signal you want to send
<diddledan> s/want to/tell it to/
<kills> EriC^^:  you still there?
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> back
<EriC^^> kills: ok, try sudo service lightdm restart
<the_count> droppyoppy: Are you root?
<kills> systemctl status litghdm.service
<diddledan> I'm spartacus
<diddledan> I mean root
<kills> and journalctl-xe for details
<droppyoppy> yes, ok i read about SIGKILL
<EriC^^> kills: try sudo systemctl start lightdm
<EriC^^> or restart
<the_count> droppyoppy: ' sudo kill -9 pid ' or substitute -9 with -SIGKILL
<kills> same thing got back error
<kills> reboot?
<EriC^^> yeah
<stewi> Just wondering if any of you guys would know what could be causing an intermittent network connection? I've used ethtool to change duplex and speed to 10/half with autonegotiation turned off, and ping to 8.8.8.8 is still loosing %50 of packets. I would suspect a hardware issue as the issue has survived a reinstall from another distro if it wasn't for the regularity in timing and length of the network outages. Feels like something is timing
<stewi> out and restarting. Almost exactly 50% of packets are being dropped.
<nbusrone> Anyone know , why does an external 3.5 hard drive doesn't have a safely remove option on 14.04 ? I occur when the hard drive was started before the PC is turn on but if booted into 14.04 and started the drive , it show a safely remove option.
<kills> EriC^^:  same thing just now it blinked some screen for a milisecond
<kills> and back to blacka again
<EriC^^> kills: do you have autologin enabled?
<kills> no
<kills> i have a crypt
<droppyoppy> i tried, but does child process (one we want to kill) has any chanses on closing open file discriptors then receiving SIGKILL
<Sonderblade> stewi: have you tried mtr yet?
<the_count> ubusrone: The option is still there, except you have to go into the ' Disk Utility ' to click it
<EriC^^> kills: try cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EriC^^> does it say anything next to autologin ?
<stewi> Sonderblade: nope, havn't heard of it.
<kills> idont see any logins
<stewi> Sonderblade: I'll have a look
<kills> and i use to have the gray log inwindow with my username and a pass to type in
<Sonderblade> stewi: install it, then run mtr google.<your-tld> and see which host is dropping packets
<EriC^^> kills: ok
<EriC^^> kills: try sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<kills> autologin is false
<kills> purge it is then
<parapan> Hi all; I use pscp from putty to copy a zip file to ubuntu 14.04 server ...it's showing me the transfer but the file cannot be found on the server ....why ?
<nitish> How can I use gnome-shell instead of default ubuntu ui?
<stewi> It's the servers NIC that is dropping packets. Every other host on the network is fine
<droppyoppy> http://superuser.com/questions/594508/whats-the-difference-between-sigkill-and-sigstop here they say SIGKILL can not be caught, but it still looks like telnet successfully closes open connection
<stewi> Sonderblade: It's the servers NIC that is dropping packets. Every other host on the network is fin
<stewi> The server being the computer that I'm trying to get working
<the_count> nitish: You should see a button at login from which you can change the window manager you log in to
<droppyoppy> nitish, white button with unity logo across your username
<nitish> the_count: i've just installed gnome-shell and there is no such button when i locked pc.
<the_count> nitish: Try logging all the way out
<nitish> the_count: should I restart?
<droppyoppy> the_count, do you know about any more mighty kill option, its just for test purposes so can be dirty ways
<kills> EriC^^:  done
<the_count> nitish: Probably wouldn't be a bad idea... Click the unity button next to your password box and you should be able to switch
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<the_count> droppyoppy: I'm not sure there are any more commands out there...
<Joshua^Dunamis> #linux-it
<Sonderblade> stewi: then why are you asking for help?
<kills> got a different descryot window
<dsadsddfxc> Hello! How can I enable vsync in fglrx?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sorry... I forgot the / on the last command
<stewi> Sonderblade: I'm asking because I can't get the server to connect to any network properly, WAN or not.
<cdk_> has anybody had any luck installing and using virtualbox?
<the_count> cdk_: Yes
<brenlae> so the catalyst drivers work now
<brenlae> for 15.10
<brenlae> as i am running them, hooray :)
<kills> and some error on device mapper saying failed remove ioctl onsda5_crypt faileddevice or resource busy
<Na3iL> dsadsddfxc, take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260969
<dsadsddfxc> Na3iL, there aren't answers :-(
<Sonderblade> stewi: if you *know* the problem is the nic dropping packets, then the problem is faulty hw
<Na3iL> Yep dsadsddfxc it is a tutorial
<icantlogin> hey, i have no idea what channel to join to discuss microprocessors/microcontrollers. can someone direct me to a more fitting channel
<stewi> Sorry, when I say NIC is dropping packets, I meant to say the host was dropping packets. My mistake.
<EriC^^> kills: hmm so it didn't boot to lightdm and a black screen?
<the_count> icantlogin: Looks like you were able to log in... What type of microcontrollers?
<Na3iL> lol
<stewi> running tcpdump on the server and sending pings to it results in no packet loss.
<kills> EriC^^: it booted to a black screen with smaller font now writing errors about decrypt
<kills> well after i unlocked the password for encryption
<cdk_> ok i installed it on ubuntu 14.04 but it is telling me that it unable somtething
<EriC^^> kills: try rebooting again i guess
<kills> and when unlocking crypt it also says unknow fstype
<kills> doing that nopw
<stewi> while pinging from the server results in packet loss.
<icantlogin> the_count: i was, after about 2 hours. i'm doing an electronic project and am trying to pick a suitable one
<stewi> Sonderblade: running tcpdump on the server and sending pings to it results in no packet loss.
<stewi> Sonderblade: Sorry, when I say NIC is dropping packets, I meant to say the host was dropping packets. My mistake.
<kills> same error
<kills> my guess it probably candecrypt and us the sda5_crypt
<kills> cant decrypt*
<the_count> icantlogin: What have you looked at so far, what type of ecosystem are you lookig for?
<EriC^^> kills: yeah
<cdk_> the_count::  ok i installed it on ubuntu 14.04 but it is telling me that it is unable to do somtething
<EriC^^> kills: do you have a live usb you can use?
<kills> ido
<Sonderblade> stewi: i think it is better to measure packet loss by wget:ing a large file or using mtr because it saturates the bandwidth
<EriC^^> kills: ok, try booting it
<nitish> in gnome-shell there is no option for minimize the tab? how can I minimize the tab?
<the_count> cdk_: Welll, you have to tell us what it will not do.
<kills> now im consideering if boot fresh to try out mint
<cdk_> the_count:  ok just a sec....
<icantlogin> the_count: i want something to base a low spec cartridge-loaded console around. i looked at the z80 but it seems a tad too underpowered
<icantlogin> only on this channel because it's a known entity
<stewi> Sonderblade: I'm talking Timeframes of about 30 seconds. For 30 seconds, no packets will leave the server apart from packets within TCP connections that are already open.
<icantlogin> there was supposed to be an i'm in there
<the_count> icantlogin: Explain a bit further, I'm still lost: ' base a low spec cartridge-loaded console around '
<stewi> Then for another 30 seconds it can make new connections, and then it fails again for 30 seconds.
<k1l_> !alis | icantlogin
<ubottu> icantlogin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<logglog> Hello everyone, I opened my home folder and pressed ctrl + H to show hidden files and folders. Now every time i open my home folder it is showing the hidden files and i have to press ctrl+h to hide them every time. how do i fix this?
<nbusrone> Does anyone know how to disable USB3.0 sleep option ? because the pc keep on rebooting when an external usb 3.0 was plugin
<EriC^^> logglog: edit > preferences > show hidden files
<nitish> How can I minimize a tab in gnome-shell?
<icantlogin> the_count: ah, i'm building a homebrew game console.
<kills> EriC^^: thanks for allthe help,but ill probably try fresh install
<EriC^^> kills: ok, no problem
<biapy> hi, how can i delay swapon by mountall at boot on 15.10 wily (the swapon occurs before hibernation data restoration  , and it prevent hibernation recovery)
<the_count> icantlogin: This is off topic... but, check out: Intel Edison, Raspberry Pi, Arduino even...
<cdk_> the_count:: http://imgur.com/xOLLRTQ
<logglog> Eric^^ works, thx
<EriC^^> logglog: np
<ubuntu480> hello i'm trying to install this package on ubuntu server 14.04 "apt-get install python-xdelta3" but getting error :Unable to locate package python-xdelta3
<ubuntu480> any one can help?
<k1l_> ubuntu480: there is no such package on ubuntu
<nitish> Background tranparancy of terminal is not working in gnome-shell..
<icantlogin> the_count: any good channels?
<k1l_> ubuntu480: "anymore". to be precise.
<biapy> ubuntu480, this package is only available in precise pengolin
<the_count> cdk_: Ok, see that command it mentioned there... ' /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup ' // Execute that
<biapy> ubuntu480, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/python-xdelta3
<nitish> Is there any other ui like gnome-shell?
<k1l_> ubuntu480: so that software might be out of date. what are you doing there?
<the_count> icantlogin: #arduino, #raspbian
<ubuntu480> i have to install cloudlets library from following link https://code.activestate.com/pypm/cloudlet/ and this package is require.
<biapy> ubuntu480, try to install it manually by downloading it from the page i gave you
<biapy> ubuntu480, success is not garanted... you may also try to build the package for your distribution
<ubuntu480> ok thanx
<icantlogin> the_count: thanks a bunch
<Shibe> http://www.yourownlinux.com/2015/08/how-to-install-linux-kernel-4-2-0-in-linux.html
<Shibe> is it safe to do this?
<Shibe> could it break things?
<EriC^^> Shibe: which ubuntu are you using?
<logglog> okey ppl, this day i am switching to linux 100%, no dual boot anymore T_T
<Shibe> ubuntu 14.04 /mint 17.2
<ikonia> Shibe: why do you want to do this ?
<Shibe> the linuxmint channel isnt super helpful
<Shibe> ikonia: just curious
<cdk_> the_count::   it tried this is what it gave me...   http://imgur.com/eTvjoan
<ikonia> Shibe: take it to the mint channel please
<Shibe> well they arent very helpful but ok
<tumbler> Joshua^Dunamis, hi pal
<tumbler> what's up?
<ikonia> thanks
<tumbler> i am uncertain about what to install ... why ubuntu?
<ikonia> try it
<ikonia> see if you like it
<ikonia> id you don't try something else
<tumbler> there are real advantage in opposite to others
<stewi> Any idea why a new ubuntu server install would have an intermittent ability to make new TCP connections?
<ikonia> tumbler: the main different is the desktop, unity
<tumbler> can i install on an old pc?
<ikonia> other than that, it's jsut another linux distro with good/bad things that each person will like/dislike
<ikonia> depends
<the_count> cdk_: 'sudo apt-get install dkms'
<k1l_> tumbler: on old hardware better see Lubuntu.
<CircuitZero> I've been having a hell of a time with xorg.conf - I've tried more than a few steps, would anyone like to help me debug? http://pastebin.com/sTtBZUf0
<biapy> tumbler, lubuntu or xubuntu is your friend for pc with 2GB ram or less
<tumbler> can i install lxqt???
<ikonia> yes, but you should check if there is a package for it
<ikonia> as that will make your life easier
<tumbler> should i start by net cd??
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> use the stadnard CD
<stewi> CircuitZero what exactly is the problem?
<cdk_> the_count:: Its doing the same thing
<redeyers> bro
<the_count> cdk_: Well... i'm not sure what to say, this is completeley cout of my realm, try looking it up or getting someone else to help you
<cdk_> kk thanks for trying to help me
<redeyers> whoami?
<redeyers> what dog?
<boxmein> hey
<boxmein> does anyone here know of a cross-cloud or whatever service that'd let me use onedrive on ubuntu
<boxmein> because I have a load of files on onedrive already and do not feel like moving over to whichever provider has a linux today
<ikonia> I think you'll struggle for that
<redeyers> Hahahhaha
<redeyers> nice bro
<ikonia> redeyers: please stop with the random comments
<ikonia> redeyers: you're in #ubuntu and IRC channel for the ubuntu linux distribution support
<biapy> boxmein, seafile is a nice dropbox alternative... it may be of help (but not onedrive compatible)
<boxmein> I mean there's StorageMadeEasy but can anyone vouch that it's legit
<boxmein> https://eu.storagemadeeasy.com/
<wafflejock1> boxmein: DropBox works cross platform, if you want something you can run yourself OwnCloud is an option
<boxmein> wafflejock1: yea, I use dropbox already :P
<boxmein> wafflejock1: and gdrive, et al
<boxmein> it's just that parts of my school stuff are on onedrive
<boxmein> meh I'll move them to gdrive and survive
<biapy> boxmein, for a decentralized approach : syncthing
<stewi> I don't belive this. The moment I start running a packet sniffer the problem goes away.
<AQLIVE> anyone here how know about dual boot?
<stewi> So the server fails to ping specific hosts. It can ping my desktop just fine, but can't ping the router it's plugged into, while I can ping the same rounter just fine/
<AQLIVE> I installed ubuntu and now I can't boot in windows anymore. I can see the windows partition still but I can not boot into that anymore
<AQLIVE> I tried to do a update-grub but that didt help either
<cap0>  
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: which windows?
<AQLIVE> 7
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<AQLIVE> Hi Eric I think you tied to help me on friday
<AQLIVE> with the problem
<EriC^^> yeah
<stewi> AQLIVE: you're sure you didn't overwrite the windows boot partition
<AQLIVE> I'm now back on ubuntu
<AQLIVE> I don't know
<AQLIVE> how can I tell?
<AQLIVE> I can still see the windows partion
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: run the command and paste the link here
<AQLIVE> if I did overwite the boot partions is there anyway to get it back
<AQLIVE> the update command?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: no, sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<AQLIVE> I did that and when I restaretd I was booted directly into ubuntu
<stewi> EriC is ont eh right track, get the output of parted -l.
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: it should give you a link to a pastebin
<stewi> that command will give you a link,
<stewi> put the link in here.
<AQLIVE> after entering that command it tell me to use natcat
<AQLIVE> am I doing something wrong
<sam_> when i run this command "fab install" i got this error: Fatal error: Need hardware VM support (vmx) Aborting. Disconnecting from localhost... done.
<stewi> I don't understand what you mean by tells you to use natcat
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: ok, try sudo parted -l | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<AQLIVE> http://sprunge.us/LIfB
<AQLIVE> is that correct
<EriC^^> hmm, it's empty
<stewi> two newline characters and a space, nope. SOmethign failed.
<stewi> two newline characters and a space, nope. Somethign failed.
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: try sudo parted -l , does that work?
<ke4nhw> Does ubuntu deal with processor cores differently from other OS's? I'm finding that for some reason after security updates installed I cannot reboot the OS in VirtualBox, it crashes; unless I reduce the processors to 1
<AQLIVE> command not found
<AQLIVE> is it because it's in MBR mode insted of grub mode?
<stewi> How many cores did you have running when you installed it ke4nhw
<AQLIVE> if yes how do I change it back to brug
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: are you sure you're typing parted ?
<AQLIVE> grub
<stewi> AQLIVE fdisk -l
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: try sudo fdisk -l
<sam_> someone provide help ? when i run this command "fab install" i got this error: Fatal error: Need hardware VM support (vmx) Aborting. Disconnecting from localhost... done.
<jack-the-ripper> Is it possible to install fonts in lubuntu?
<AQLIVE> yes and what do you need in this section
<biapy> is there a way to prioritize pm hibernate restoration over swap mount ?
<stewi> jack-the-ripper: have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/3697/how-do-i-install-fonts?
<AQLIVE> hang on it me how is fu.... stupid - sorry guys. I do the parted again hang on
<stewi> press <ctrl>-H to show hidden files fyi.
<jack-the-ripper> I'll check that out
<ke4nhw> 2
<ke4nhw> Same as I set all my vm's
<ke4nhw> from install onward
<stewi> That's trippy man.
<ke4nhw> In fact I didn't change anything in the vm setup between boots
<ke4nhw> yea
<ke4nhw> But it's running now on one core
<jack-the-ripper> Thank you, that got them installed :)
<stewi> Np, didn't think I'd end up helping someone while I tried to get help myself on here.
<ke4nhw> it may not be staying anyway unless I can get ltsp up and operational
<AQLIVE> ok so now I got something on the partede -l nc  . . . . .
<ke4nhw> Truth be told I'm a RedHat guy, always have been, only running Ubuntu cuz ltsp isn't native in RH
<AQLIVE> what do you need
<AQLIVE> 1,2,5,6 are the numbers and the first one shows primary ntfs boot flag
<fsociety> hello.
<AQLIVE> that should be my windows partitions
<stewi> AQLIVE run this 'sudo parted -l | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us'
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: copy the output of sudo parted -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<AQLIVE> partition
<ke4nhw> I do have one interesting question should there be any takers on this controversial issue...
<stewi> Or do what EriC said, that works too.
<stewi> I love contoversey
<ke4nhw> I noticed yesterday during the install that the root password couldn't be set right away, which I got fixed. It's corrupted by default in ubuntu server 14
<ke4nhw> But everything that root can do is capable of being done via an admin user with sudo
<game0> guys, I'm trying to install java jdk a file in my ubuntu server using this command
<ke4nhw> What is the difference then, and what does corrupting root gain anyone?
<game0> tar -zxf jdk-7u79-linux-x64.tar.gz -C /opt/jdk
<ke4nhw> Other than no root login?
<AQLIVE> done poster called aqlive
<game0> and the error
<game0> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<game0> tar: Child returned status 1
<game0> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<stewi> ke4nhw I'm with you on this one.
<AQLIVE> can it be fixed ?
<AQLIVE> or have I really screwed the system
<dominik> yes
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: what's the link?
<dominik> hello my friendy
<stewi> sudo -i is muscle memory for me though.
<ke4nhw> And before everyone has a heart attack, yes I do a good bit of my work with sudo, but more to make everyone else happy than because it's better.
<AQLIVE> paste.ubuntu.com/13453212
<dominik> :D
<ke4nhw> First: unless the sudoer file is sufficiently edited, a sudo user can do anything. So they can obliterate a system just as quickly as root, only requiring one more entry of their password of course
<game0> can someone help me
<game0> ?
<dominik> now port 431
<ke4nhw> so 'cd / && rm -rf' is just as bad for one as the other.
<ke4nhw> thanks stewi glad to see someone else sees the logic here
<dominik> sudo su
<stewi> AQLIVE: you didn't overwrite your boot partition, you overwrit your windows partition as far as I can tell.
<ke4nhw> sudo is best for admins you want to LIMIT what they can do. It allows them to perform some functions, while blocking others
<game0> tar -zxf jdk-7u79-linux-x64.tar.gz -C /opt/jdk
<pauljw> ke4nhw: no need to post dangerous commands here and you need to take the discussion to #off-topic it's not support related.
<ke4nhw> If it's configured for that
<game0> and the error
<AQLIVE> is that a way to get it back
<game0> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<stewi> want no, nevermind, that is your windows partition
<ke4nhw> my apologies
<AQLIVE> and up and running again?
<game0> tar: Child returned status 1
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<game0> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ke4nhw> hence the "just as bad" part.
<stewi> AQLIVE your "boot" partition is actually the windows partition
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: then type ls -l /mnt/ntldr
<ke4nhw> I'll move over there, thanks
<game0> tar.gz I cannot extract it
<pauljw> ke4nhw: no problem, thanks
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: hold on
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: type ls -l /mnt/bootmgr
<goddard> can i install Google Chrome in a chroot?
<stewi> ntldr is a win xp thing isn't it?
<ke4nhw> what's the ubuntu off topic room or social room
<wafflejock1> game0: any way you can verify the download isn't corrupt (md5 hash or anything)?
<stewi> Never seen it on 7.
<k1l_> !ot | ke4nhw
<ubottu> ke4nhw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ke4nhw> ok
<EriC^^> stewi: nah, i've seen it used to boot non-uefi win8
<stewi> ok
<stewi> I try stay away from it anyways.
<ioria> game0, no problem in using that command .....
<stewi> Especially with the new included spyware that comes with it.
<AQLIVE_> Model: ATA SAMSUNG MZ7LN128 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 128GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos Disk Flags:   Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags  1      1049kB  65.1GB  65.1GB  primary   ntfs            boot  2      65.1GB  128GB   62.9GB  extended  5      65.1GB  70.2GB  5119MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)  6      70.2GB  128GB   57.8GB  logical   ext4
<AQLIVE_> is what I get Eric
<ioria> game0, /opt/jdk exists ? try with sudo
<game0> ok
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: then type ls -l /mnt/bootmgr
<game0> I'll try to download it
<stewi> I digress. Nobody seems to know why my ubuntu server would have an intermittent network connection.
<AQLIVE_> ls -l /mnt/bootmgr
<AQLIVE_> cannot access
<AQLIVE_> is what I get
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: did you type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<AQLIVE_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error         In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail or so.
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: hmm
<stewi> I'll be off then. If my intermittent network problem persists with a new Gigabit NIC and I can't get it running with a couple of days of work I'll post in the forums. For now I'll put up with 50% of requests getting through.
<stewi> Better than 0%
<owner_> hi
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: try sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<AQLIVE_> Mounting volume... ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup_warn: magic: 0x82e8e34f  size: 1024   usa_ofs: 15222  usa_count: 21428: Invalid argument Record 0 has no FILE magic (0x82e8e34f) Failed to load $MFT: Input/output error FAILED Attempting to correct errors... ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup_warn: magic: 0x82e8e34f  size: 1024   usa_ofs: 15222  usa_count: 21428: Invalid argument Record 0 has no FILE magic (0x82e8e34f) Failed to load $MFT: Input/outp
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: can you type dmesg | tail and paste that as well?
<AQLIVE_> ok sorry
<AQLIVE_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13454174/
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: ok, try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> if it fails, type dmesg | tail and paste it
<AQLIVE_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13454230/
<EriC^^> ok, try dmesg | tail and paste the output
<AQLIVE_> dmesg is /bin/dmesg
<vicsar> .
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: dmesg | tail
<AQLIVE_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13454338/
<iaj> j
<AQLIVE_> did that bring you close to a solution :d
<EriC^^> well it's a bit better, i think the disk isn't toast
<AQLIVE_> lol
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: run sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1 and paste the output
<AQLIVE_> but can I get my windows 7 up and running again :d
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: yeah, if we can get it to mount it it should run i guess
<AQLIVE_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13454495/
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: do you have a windows cd somewhere?
<EriC^^> i think you need to run chkdsk
<AQLIVE_> not right now but if I did what sould I do
<AQLIVE_> and after that
<cdk_> can i get help with installing a third os on my hard drive my issue is grub wont let me boot from a usb
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: do you have important data on it?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<AQLIVE_> done then what
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: type sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<droppyoppy> cdk_, booting from usb is configured in bios, not grub
<Bashing-om> the_count: I am on ... What is the current status ?
<AQLIVE_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13454851/
<MonkeyDust> cdk_  boot the pc, then hit F12 for the boot device menu   (maybe something different from F12)
<cdk_> why wont grub let me boot from an usb
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: type sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<MonkeyDust> cdk_  that'sz not what grub does, you're seeing it wrong
<AQLIVE_> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<AQLIVE_> http://termbin.com/ni17
<ioria> cdk_, but the third OS is already installed ?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: ok, try sudo apt-get install testdisk
<AQLIVE_> and then
<EriC^^> sudo testdisk
<hexhaxtron> In aptitude how can I deselect all packages containing ':i386'?
<cdk_> no i am trying to install a third os from a u8sb but it will not let me boot from usb it just goes too grub and gives a choice of the 2 already installed
<AQLIVE_> what shoudl I select here : Please select the partition table type, press Enter when done.
<k1l_> cdk_: see in tha hardwares manual what key to press to get a "where to boot from" menue
<droppyoppy> cdk_, looks like bois is gooing strait to booting from hard drive. you should reconfigure it
<k1l_> cdk_: so if there is he grub, its already to late for boot from usb. so see the manual or bios settings
<AQLIVE_> eric how shouild I proceed
<xodia_data> hello
<ioria> cdk_, can you access the bios setup ?
<cdk_> ok i have bios set to boot from usb first but it is just goin to grub
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: select Intel
<AQLIVE_> and then analyse
<AQLIVE_> ?
<ioria> cdk_, bad usb ?
<EriC^^> no, go to advanced
<AQLIVE_> ok
<AQLIVE_> and then
<ikonia> cdk_: you are not using ubuntu
<k1l_> cdk_: then check if the usb is ok to boot from. maybe from another pc or vm
<ikonia> please take this to mint
<EriC^^> is there a backup bootsector?
<AQLIVE_> nope
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: or fix MFT or so?
<AQLIVE_> HPFS NTFS, E Extended, L Linux swap, X extended, L Linux
<AQLIVE_> is what I have
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: select the NTFS one
<AQLIVE_> ok
<MonkeyDust> AQLIVE_  havent followed, what was your initial question?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: at the bottom does it say Boot?
<AQLIVE_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13455538/
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: grub wont pick up windows, upon further inspection can't mount the windows partition, ntfsfix didn't help much
<cdk_> i can boot from the usb on other computers
<ikonia> cdk_: you are using mint
<azizLIGHT> i got onto my dads computer via livecd in teamviewer. what can i do to troubleshoot why their os doesnt detect any boot device on regular bootup without linux livecd?
<ikonia> this is not an ubuntu problem - please stop asking
<azizLIGHT> s/os/bios/
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: ok, does it give any options or so?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: question, how did you shrink the windows partition before installing ubuntu?
<AQLIVE_> in the bottom there is quit, list, org bs, rebuild bs, dump,copy bootsectorover backup sector
<goddard> how can i installed google chrome in a chroot or container?
<AQLIVE_> I selected other the installer menu and then I selected to install linux on a partition that was notthe windeos
<ikonia> goddard: same way as a normal install
<cdk_> ok? you would know what os i am running how??
<ikonia> the whole point of being chrooted is that you are in that root directory
<ikonia> cdk_: because you're talking about it in other channels, and I can see what you're typing
<ikonia> so stop trying to dodge it and just deal with it in mint
<prodigel> Funny message I got when trying to restart apache after setting up a new virtualhost (with errors): [....] Starting apache2 (via systemctl): apache2.serviceJob for apache2.service failed. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<ikonia> prodigel: nothign funny about that - check the config
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: try repair bs
<prodigel> Am I supposed to learn the systemd OS to read the error logs nowadays, or is there a way to disable the apache / systemd coupling?
<AQLIVE_> there is not repair
<ikonia> prodigel: what ?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: this page is pretty interesting and might help http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_NTFS_Boot_and_MFT_Repair
<ikonia> prodigel: I told you to check the conifg
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with "the system"
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: repair bs? you mentioned it earlier
<cdk_> so what if i am on other channels getting help?
<AQLIVE_> nope rebuild bs
<prodigel> @ikonia: I was used to check the apache error.log file. I can see now that that's not the case anymore
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: oh ok, try it
<ikonia> prodigel: you can still check the apache log file
<ikonia> you can still look in the syslog
<ikonia> but it's not starting because the config for apache is broken, which is why I've said, look at the apache config
<prodigel> ikonia, I got that, I know exactly what the problem is. But I'm used to work with apache in a way - read APACHE's logs - and now it's not happening anymore like that
<prodigel> I was asking for a way to disable this behavior
<ikonia> prodigel: as I've said - you can still read apaches logs and the syslog EXACTLY the same as before
<ikonia> prodigel: there is no behaviour to disble
<prodigel> ikonia, apache logs are not reporting anything, syslog does indeed.
<ikonia> prodigel: apache will only report if it's an apache error, this is not, this is a config error
<AQLIVE_> Eric: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13455921/
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: ok, try rebuild bs
<AQLIVE_> that is what I did and then I get that message
<AQLIVE_> or status
<the_count> Bashing-om: Whoops, I was gone there for a while but signed in...
<the_count> Bashing-om: Did you see what I said last  night to TJ-?
<Edwardd> I did not see...
<AQLIVE_> so what now
<Bashing-om> the_count: :) .. I bounce around a lot too .. What is the status ? // No I must have left before the esteemed TJ- joined .
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: try to get a windows cd and run chkdsk
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: you could quit testdisk and try mounting again, but it doesn't look like it fixed it
<AQLIVE_> ok and not repair instead of an installation
<Edwardd> You can do that with out windows cd
<AQLIVE_> what will a chkdsk do
<nbrecht01> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> !who | Edwardd
<ubottu> Edwardd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cdk_> any help with grub?
<Edwardd> Oh excuse me
<nbrecht01> cdk_: Waht kind of help do you need
<the_count> Bashing-om: Last evening, my wifi stopped working, so I had a thought to try ' sudo service lightdm restart ' to see if I wouldn't have to reboot, anyway, It was taking too long, so I reset the machine, and Lo and Behold... The display/cousor was working again.... Although synaptics still has problems
<AQLIVE_> eric: what will chkdsk do?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: run a filesystem check i guess
<AQLIVE_> and whould it be better to do repair with the installation cd
<AQLIVE_> that will not leave me with a working system just a check
<AQLIVE_> ???
<Edwardd> Yes
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: no, it will fix it too
<AQLIVE_> ok I'll try it then.
<AQLIVE_> thanks for all you help so far.
<Edwardd> You are welcome.
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: do you have important data on it?
<Bashing-om> the_count: I am really at a loss as to how to find the problem in touchpad .
<AQLIVE_> I chat to you when I've tried it
<AQLIVE_> and yes I do why?
<the_count> Bashing-om: TJ- said it was most likely a firmware problem
<the_count> Bashing-om: That causet the display issues
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: you might be able to copy the data to your ubuntu from testdisk
<the_count> s/causet/caused
<EriC^^> right now i mean before running any repairs, in case it's important stuff
<EriC^^> chkdsk could potentially screw it up more who knows
<Bilel_mk> hey did any one can help me ! how to desinsatll a program installed with wine from terminal??
<lotuspsychje> !wine | Bilel_mk
<ubottu> Bilel_mk: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<the_count> Bashing-om: As am I... I got to eat lunch now.. I will be back in a short while
<sisve_> So... I'm doing a "sudo apt-get install openstack; sudo openstack-install" and it ... goes slowly. Anyone know of a workaround for a presumed hang during the installation?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/qsu1tw3wlv07zsx/Screenshot%202015-11-22%2021.20.38.png
<ikonia> sisve_: slow it not hung
<sisve_> ikonia: Same thing about 2.5 hours ago... https://www.dropbox.com/s/9p5v2yqlti76qxu/Screenshot%202015-11-22%2017.57.29.png
<ikonia> sisve_: cancel the install then, and try again
<Bilel_mk> j/ #winehq
<custom> Hey guys...what program do you all use to put your Linux OS ISO to USB drive?
<EriC^^> custom: on linux or windows?
<bekks> custom: dd
<custom> linux
<EriC^^> custom: dd is nice
<custom> dd is command line
<custom> right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<custom> i read about it
<lotuspsychje> custom: usb disk creator from ubuntu
<custom> hmmmmm
<hasaan> hi
<lotuspsychje> custom: or multisystem
<Pertinacious> Chill
<Pertinacious> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N81fm-h4Vi4
<Guy1524> hey guys I am trying to install wine1.7 on my ubuntu 15.10 installation and I have added the ppa and did sudo apt-get update but when I try to install using sudo apt-get install wine1.7 I get this: http://pastebin.com/k3mzas48  Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: its reccomended to use package versions for your specific ubuntu version mate
<Guy1524> oh
<Bashing-om> !wine | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Not what I had in mind . ^^
<EriC^^> Guy1524: try sudo apt-get install wine1.7-amd64
<EriC^^> see what it says
<Bashing-om> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu10 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> http://pastebin.com/x9ZnqKSX
<Guy1524> is this the right ppa?  ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<MonkeyDust> Guy1524  find wine in the repos (software center), you don't need a ppa
<Guy1524> ok
<the_count> Bashing-om: Say we did completeley remove this kernel and reinstall it from scratch, through that, could we get a "clean install" effect?
<Guy1524> I want wine1.7 though
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Guy1524> yes but many applications work better on wine 1.7
<MrNose> yes but many applications work better on wine 1.7
<nbrecht01> If you really want it, download the .deb file OR compile from source
<sisve_> ikonia: Just to add some response, the uninstall is borked and I think I need to reformat my machine now. This isn't really unexpected, I've been failing and reformatting openstack since thursday.
<custom> i dont see a USB Disk Creater
<custom> link?
<EriC^^> Guy1524: try sudo apt-get install libgphoto2-port10
<ikonia> sisve_: why is the uninstall broken ?
<Guy1524> I already removed the ppa
<Guy1524> I am just going to use playonlinux
<lotuspsychje> custom: its the hd icon with ubuntu circle on it
<custom> ok.. i found that
<Guy1524> thanks anyway
<custom> Startup Disc Creater
<sisve_> ikonia: Technically, the install is broken. Both the Ubuntu "openstack-installer" and the devstack installer (both stable and latest). I've tracked it down to AppArmor denying the code something, and the machine is in an unknown state.
<MrNose> ikonia: Technically, the install is broken. Both the Ubuntu "openstack-installer" and the machine is in an unknown state.
<custom> and that should do the trick
<Bashing-om> the_count: The only "clean install effect " is a clean fresh install . Not to say we can not play around and see what does result with a (re-)install of the kernel. Was there not a newer kernel installed in the update process ? have you tried this new kernel ?
<logy> hi ppl, one quick qustion. If i encrypt my disk and home folder will that slow down the speed of my laptop?
<custom> Thanks guys
<custom> later
<lotuspsychje> custom: wich linux distro are you planning to create an usb for?
<custom> well Black Lab Linux
<custom> the live distro works pretty well
<MrNose> the live distro works pretty well
<lotuspsychje> custom: not sure that will work with ubuntu disk creator
<sisve_> I get some vibes indicating that MrNose may be repeating what people are writing.
<MrNose> sisve_: I get some vibes indicating that may be repeating what people are writing.
<lotuspsychje> custom: try yumi,unetbootin or multisystem
<nbrecht01> logy: It might slow down opening/closing files on the encrypted partition, but it will not slow down the applications.
<custom> i did try unetbooting
<the_count> Bashing-om: be back with you in 5min
<custom> or whaterver it was
<custom> it worked..but it was slow
<cassielfsw> hi all! I have an upgrade question
<custom> maybe thats as good as it gets though
<custom> Thanks for the help
<cassielfsw> is it still possible to upgrade from an .iso? I have 15.04 and have downloaded 15.10 and mounted the iso but there doesn't appear to be an autorun or anything
<logy> nbrecht01: well i just installed ubuntu and i choosed to encrypt my hdd and home folder, it works faster than non ecrypted xD, propably because its a fresh install. Well i will see if it slows down too much i will reinstall it normally. Thx by the way :)
<lotuspsychje> cassielfsw: there's a way to install iso's with grub
<The_Ball> I have an install of utopic, I can't find any repos for updating before upgrading. archives.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to have utopic any longer
<cassielfsw> lotuspsychje: meaning what?
<The_Ball> Is there any way I can upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> cassielfsw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<sisve_> cassielfsw, lotuspsychje; I do not know about live updates or using grub, but you can easily write the iso to a usb stick and boot from it.
<nbrecht01> Encrypting the entire HDD will slow down your laptop, because that is where the kernel/programs are stored. Just encrypting the /home will not slow it down, there are no programs there. (Although, there are some config files...)
<the_count> Bashing-om: I don't believe a newer kernel was installed, what is current?
<ioria> cassielfsw, why did you mount the iso ? boot from it  . as far as i remember there should be a menu entry like 'update to 15.10' ...
<cassielfsw> ioria: because I don't have a blank cd on hand and was trying to be a little lazy.
<logy> guys is there a wy to remotely connect and control another ubuntu distro, but NOT using teamviewer
<ioria> cassielfsw, i see
<sisve_> logy: Normal ssh?
<The_Ball> Oh, looks like old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is the place
<EriC^^> cassielfsw: you can't upgrade from the iso, it will fresh install
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | The_Ball
<ubottu> The_Ball: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sisve_> logy: Or are you talking about remote controlling with ui? Perhaps vnc?
<lotuspsychje> logy: ssh
<ioria> cassielfsw, you can do-release-upgrade
<logy> sisive_: yes with ui if possible
<cassielfsw> I've tried that several times but the download always fails
<cassielfsw> that's why I'm trying to do it with the ISO
<nbrecht01> Just run 'do-release-upgrade', don't bother with the ISO image.
<ioria> cassielfsw, never done until now... sorry
<nbrecht01> Do you know why do-release-upgrade fails?
<EriC^^> cassielfsw: the iso won't upgrade it, it'll fresh install removing your current programs and stuff
<bekks> !nomodeset | bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<cassielfsw> it downloads some of the files and then says it timed out
<EriC^^> The_Ball: if you don't upgrade you'll have security vulnerabilities and stuff
<nbrecht01> cassielfsw: Do you have broadband internet or DSL or somthing else?
<cassielfsw> DSL
<nbrecht01> cassielfsw: The upgrader may think that it has lost the connection, but it is just slow. I don't know how to fix  it. Is there an option to increase the time before it times out?
<ioria> cassielfsw, a do-release-upgrade from 04 to 10 took  me 27 minutes....  you can try from a console....
<cassielfsw> nbrecht01: not that I've seen
<cassielfsw> ioria: I have tried it it times out
<ioria> cassielfsw, oh...
<cassielfsw> are the servers still overwhelmed from release or is the rush over now?
<nbrecht01> Hmmm... I do not know what to do other than the ISO or an internet speed upgrade.
<k1l_> cassielfsw: "lsb_release -d" gives what output?
<nbrecht01> I think thay calmed down.
<ioria> cassielfsw, do you have a lot of programs installed ?
<cassielfsw> Description:	Ubuntu 15.04
<the_count> Bashing-om: I don't see why we can't try it
<cassielfsw> I don't think so?
<k1l_> cassielfsw: can you show a "sudo apt update" in a pastebin?
<k1l_> cassielfsw: the servers  are fine. its only the question if your local mirror got some issues or your isp got old routes.
<ioria> cassielfsw, try to change them to US
<nbrecht01> cassielfsw: Is there a way to use a different mirrior? If so, use it. It may fix the problem.
<cassielfsw> http://pastebin.com/nkpuFw1A
<ioria> cassielfsw, you re US :þ
<B4sh> g wp sites?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sure, we can try it .. will break any proprietary drivers that we will have to deal with .. and ther is still the possibility that touchpad interface problem is in that layer . IF this is proprietary will be good to reinstall the driver anyway .
<cassielfsw> ioria: yes? where is it not using US servers?
<k1l_> cassielfsw: please show a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<B4sh> anyone have any experience migrating wordpress sites?
<B4sh> i got an error that i can't figure out
<nbrecht01> cassielfsw: B4sh: No.
<nanodrone> i love ubuntu
<nbrecht01> Me too
<cassielfsw> http://pastebin.com/WP7uVahx
<nanodrone> no other distory has good support for multitouch gestures
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | nanodrone
<ubottu> nanodrone: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<nanodrone> lotuspsychje, didn't know that
<k1l_> cassielfsw: make a "#" in front of that line 57 in that paste (which is in sources.list"
<the_count> Bashing-om: There are no proprietary drivers installed
<B4sh> #wordpress
<k1l_> cassielfsw: its linking to quantal sources, which is dead long time already
<Bashing-om> the_count: Ok.. show now what we have for kernels ( can not remove the one we are booting ) ' dpkg -l | grep linux ' .
<k1l_> cassielfsw: everything else looks good. so i think there should not be any issue
<the_count> Bashing-om: Not sure about drivers and all, but take a look at this, maybe build it into the kernel...? https://github.com/pfps/yoga-laptop
<Bashing-om> the_count: reading .
<cassielfsw> k1l_: done I'll try it again
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13457522/
<cassielfsw> thanks for the help
<nbrecht01> .part
<Bashing-om> the_count: " https://github.com/pfps/yoga-laptop "
<Bashing-om>  the_count ^^ think these patches have alreasy been done in these later kernels .
<momomo> is there a better file browser than nautilus ?
<wafflejock1> momomo: better is subjective, I like nemo
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, i was not sure
<momomo> when I navigate to select a file for intance, i'd like to be able to right click and open the folder ... it's not possible with nautilus
<MonkeyDust> momomo  you mean 'other', not 'better'
<k1l_> momomo: it is with nautlius
<the_count> Bashing-om: You see, My screen does not auto rotate, there are a couple of quirks... Not that i really mind, it's just that something is not working as it should.
<EriC^^> momomo: it has a right click > open  or open in new tab
<MonkeyDust> momomo  is there anything about ubuntu you *do* like?
<wafflejock1> momomo: yah beyond what's in there you can extend the commands too http://askubuntu.com/questions/21953/how-do-i-customize-the-context-menu-in-nautilus
<momomo> MonkeyDust, actually not much
<momomo> EriC^^, not when you are in navigation mode from a browser for instance
<wafflejock1> personally just like having a split view so I use nemo most of the time
<MonkeyDust> momomo  then why are you using it?
<k1l_> momomo: thats a different thing
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yhe references are all to older jernels than what you are booting ... I have been researching .. and there have been many patches and bug fixes in these later kernels . You did install the -53 kernel . Have you booted it and see how the touchpad performs ?
<momomo> MonkeyDust, big mistake i made two years ago .. and i have spent more than 160 hours on trying to fix stuff and setup keyboard, hotkeys and what not .. and today i am mostly at a stripped down version and basic things like task switcher do not work peroperly
<the_count> Bashing-om: I'll try it now
<momomo> i decided to update to 15.10 today
<momomo> and i did
<momomo> k1l_, the problem still exists with minimze without live previews on
<momomo> off
<the_count> Bashing-om: Talk to you in a bit
<momomo> and when live previous is on, then static task switcher keeps showing minimized windows as selectable
<momomo> it's actually mostly unity that sucks than ubunut
<MonkeyDust> momomo  what's keeping you from using something other than ubuntu?
<momomo> MonkeyDust, time invested .. and i am alreayd behind scheduely on alot of things .. a switch might cost me about 1 weeks in constant effor tot setup
<jonny_> in bash, what does this line mean: if [ $# -lt 3 ]; then
<momomo> properly
<jonny_> what does this conditional check for?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Still no luck with the 53 kernel... I am in it now, not any difference I can see from it and the newest
<EriC^^> jonny_: if number of arguments are less than 3
<k1l_> momomo: then dont use static switcher
<momomo> k1l_, what should i use ? unity switcher /
<momomo> ?
<momomo> that sucks more .. with its idiotic grouping without an option to disable it
<jonny_> thanks EriC^^. for the future, how do I find this information from a manual?
<k1l_> the one that works like intended
<momomo> k1l_, unity swithcer/
<momomo> ?
<EriC^^> jonny_: man bash , then /<string> , n to go to next match
<k1l_> momomo: i fear you have to program your own desktop then, if everyone is too dumb to make it work like you want it....
<momomo> gnome2 was good
<k1l_> momomo: then use mate
<Guest89616> hi guys, how can I emulate thing arrow keys in the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> mate is nice
<Bashing-om> the_count: -53 is the newest .. So we can surmise that re-install say the -49 kernel will also be of no effect . What I would suggest is to change the graphic's driver . What have we harware wise to work with ' lspci ' ?
<momomo> k1l_, maybe .. but don't you agree the switcher is not ideal in unity ?
<MonkeyDust> momomo  the moment you see something, you want the change it completely, no wonder you're behind on schedule
<jonny_> thanks EriC^^
<wafflejock1> momomo: you can use unity-tweak to change a lot of the defaults
<EriC^^> jonny_: no problem
<k1l_> momomo: the switcher is totally fine. i use it and it works
<momomo> wafflejock1, unity tweak tool .. haha .. that's a good name for sometjing that renders transparantly buggy .. but it works for some stuff like chaging power options
<the_count> Bashing-om: THe only -53 I have now is 3.16.0-53-generic, you must have misread, otherwise, it is not showing up in GRUB
<wafflejock1> momomo: again personal preference here but I like gnome 3 just fine
<k1l_> momomo: i dont want to tab through 35 tabs if i have some programs with several windows open.
<momomo> k1l_, do you ever open two or more windows of the same application ?
<lotuspsychje> momomo: loose the attitude mate
<momomo> you tab . and then suddenly you have to know to use the left key to navigate previous
<momomo> previws
<the_count> Bashing-om: I thought the 3.19~ series was the latest
<k1l_> momomo: i only see you hours of debating on irc what you dont like.
<momomo> lotuspsychje, i would
<momomo> if i could just get around this issue
<k1l_> momomo: so just switch to something you like and you can safe 20hours per week coming here and telling everyone what you dont like.
<momomo> all other applicaion switcehr have simialr issue in compiz
<momomo> k1l_, it's also feedback :p
<MonkeyDust> momomo  then don't use compiz
<k1l_> momomo: no. its annoying
<lotuspsychje> momomo: its not feedback, its your opinion
<momomo> i am also describing exisit issues
<momomo> existing issues
<freakyy> how do i find out how much RAM my graphics card has?
<k1l_> momomo: file a bug.
<wafflejock1> momomo: write a blog post that explains what you think the problems are and what the possible solutions are or like k1l_ said file a bug, complaining in IRC doesn't help anything
<MonkeyDust> momomo  i name the bug: 'what i don't like'
<mcphail> momomo: alt+` doesn't work for you (not sure I can keep track of what you don't like)
<k1l_> momomo: so to be clear: this channel is not for your rantings or debating. make a blogpost for that. we try to solve technical issues in here. so please keep this channel for people who actually need support
<MonkeyDust> momomo  find a distro or OS you like, then go to their channel for support
<momomo> mcphail, maximize a widnwo .. minmize it .. then maximize it again by click on the icon .. use the mouse .. try to click on a small icon .. it should click on the wrong position
<Bashing-om> the_count:  You are correct .. 3.16 kernel ! I do recall questioning what it would get installed .. my bad . OK .. so we can try and re-install linux-image-3.19.0-33-generic ; But I feel the better to mess around with the graphic's driver .
<k1l_> momomo: that works on 15.10. how often should i say that again.
<momomo> k1l_, i am on 15.10 now
<the_count> Bashing-om: I really don't have anything to loose
<k1l_> momomo: you changed compiz settings with a different launcher.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Why again the graphics driver?
<momomo> k1l_, yes, the problem is with the static switcher with unity live previews off
<momomo> try that ...
<momomo> if you enable live previous it gets solved
<k1l_> momomo: so. either you help to fix that or you need to change the setup or you live with it.
<momomo> but then another issue arises
<lotuspsychje> !info sysinfo | freakyy
<ubottu> freakyy: sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-9 (wily), package size 105 kB, installed size 358 kB
<Bashing-om> the_count: If this is Nvidia graphics, I have seen several bug reports in respect to the synaptic touchpad that were referred back to Nvidia for the fix .
<k1l_> momomo: and since we could not find something "you like" so far, i think there is nothing  we can do. so its just pointless to keep you telling us again and again what you dont like.
<momomo> yes, iknow
<momomo> all other switchers have similar issues too in compiz
<momomo> it's just frustrating becaue thats what i use most ..
<k1l_> then dont use a desktop that uses compiz or live with the compiz settings that are standard and known to work. your choice.
<momomo> i like the unity switcher which works well.. i just don't like the grouping .. and all fixes for that on the internet, sugests the static application switcher ..
<the_count> Bashing-om: It is not Nvidia, Integrated graphics, Ubuntu says, ' Intel® Haswell Mobile ' but it is integrated with my processor, and is, ' 	
<momomo> i am going fo cinnammon next
<the_count> Bashing-om: Integrated Intel® HD Graphics 4400
<momomo> actually right now
<MonkeyDust> momomo  if ypou don't like cinnamon, we don't want to know it
<Bashing-om> the_count: K; Intel supplies their very best to us and it is in the kernel .. no adjustments required .. unless this lappy is of optimus technology ( hybrid graphics ) .. just a thought .
<momomo> hey guys, i am sorry for ranting .. and i hope you forgive me .. i think you understand these kind of frustrations and I appreciate that you have tried, many of you .. i am just tired of finding one solution and then finding out something else stopped working .. and it has costed me time ... and i keep revist the problem .. so sorry for that .. and lets hope cinnamon is better
<momomo> if not, i'll bother those guys in linux mint :p
<lotuspsychje> momomo: mint will get you in trouble
<momomo> fcuk wut?
<momomo> i just installed it, not yet relogged
<momomo> lotuspsychje, anything concrete i will encounter ?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | momomo try one of these
<the_count> Bahsing-om: optimus technology?
<ubottu> momomo try one of these: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lotuspsychje> the_count: optimus graphics cards are hybrid and can switch from intel/nvidia
<rgb-one> hello
<rgb-one> Anyone here work at a hospital?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | rgb-one
<ubottu> rgb-one: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> rgb-one: this channel is for ubuntu support. :/
<the_count> Bashing-om: Then it is standalone Intel graphics
<OerHeks> rgb-one, how is that related to ubuntu support/
<_despo> is this secure
<rgb-one> It isn't
<rgb-one> :0
<_despo> crap
<k1l_> _despo: this is the technical ubuntu support channel.
<rgb-one> I know I will check offtopic
<_despo> right thanks
<_despo> so what to do with irc now
<Bashing-om> the_count: OK .. so which kernel do you choose to purge/re-install ?
<larden> hi guys
<yimon> hiii
<the_count> I don't see why not the latest.
<the_count> bashing-om: ^^^
<nottobe> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nottobe> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmaXHWPIovE
<lotuspsychje> !ot | nottobe
<ubottu> nottobe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> the_count: Reboot to a 3.16 kernel and we proceed to do the kernel reinstall then .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I am in the 3.16.0-53 kernel now
<nottobe> üzdünüz kekeler..
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<the_count> Bashing-om: So, how do we do this?
<lara_> irc://vervet.foonetic.net:6667/#kcl
<OerHeks> no no, lara_ don't spam
<mas886> pillow
<Lamananier> Throw a pillow to mas886
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-33-generic ;  sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.19.0-33-generic ;  sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.19.0-33 ; sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.19.0-33-generic  '. Should do the trick .
<OerHeks> mas886, remove that bot
<macci> hi guys, How to simulate left arrow key with xdotool? the command "xdotool key left" doesn't work unfortunately
<mas886> Okay sorry.
<OerHeks> !coc > mas886
<ubottu> mas886, please see my private message
<reisio> macci: 'Left'?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<the_count> Bashing-om: Says this program is no longer needed: thermald
<the_count> Bashing-om: Shall I remove it?
<macci> reisio: reisio, I found the solution: xdotool key "Left"
<macci> reisio: thank you for collaborating
<reisio> macci: oh, did you find it after I gave it to you? :p
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459048/
<macci> reisio: yes, you did gave me the right direction
<reisio> gj
<reisio> some things are picky like that
<reisio> macci: FFR, if you run 'xev', and press the key you're thinking of, it'll say its exact name/id
<the_count> Bashing-om: have to go for a while
<VictoriaXOXO> the_count: What is it exactly that you and Bashing-om keep chatting about? You've been doing it for days now. Some really weird bug?
<Glamdring> I've got a natively running game that has developed a consistent error. How can I get a log of the problem so I can see what's going awry?
<Bashing-om> VictoriaXOXO: the_count And I are working to understand why in a synaptics touch pad - among others - that 2 finger scrolling does not work .
<VictoriaXOXO> Bashing-om: Oh, okay. :P
<Bashing-om> VictoriaXOXO: If ya got some insights.. welcome to the party .. touchpad works in earlie kernels, broke in the later kernels .
<ke4nhw> Folks, I'll continue to play with this distro, and see if it gets any more inviting, but right now I'm gonna consider this more a learning experiment than a true preparation for a production environment. I am just having too much trouble switching mindsets from RH to Ubuntu methologies
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: did you check xinput?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yeah .. we are getting lost in translation - somewhere .
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ^^ also one AlexQ also has this similar siruation .
<EriC^^> did you try xinput list-props <id of synaptics> ?
<cschuck> Anybody having problems installing Eclipse themes in Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> i have these in xinput Synaptics Two-Finger Pressure (275):	282 , Synaptics Two-Finger Width (276):	7
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Thanks, will verify soon as the_count returns and we get the latest kernel re-installed .
<VictoriaXOXO> Bashing-om: No help from me, I'm afraid. I was just curious about what the problem was.
<ubuntu351> hello
<owen1> i played with encfs and i have a folder called visible that i can't remove - rm: cannot remove ‘visible’: Is a directory. ls -l => d?????????   ? ?    ?          ?            ? visible
<ubuntu351> is there any software for ubuntu that would let me run a game on one computer in my house, and like stream it to another laptop across the house
<EriC^^> it's encrypted by another user owen1
<ubuntu351> i have a pretty good gaming computer and a weak laptop, I was wondering if there was a way to run the game on gaming computer but play it on the laptop
<EriC^^> owen1: fusermount -u /path/to/visible
<owen1> EriC^^: fusermount: entry for /home/oren/visible not found in /etc/mtab
<owen1> the problem is i rm -r ~/.encrypted
<EriC^^> owen1: what does df /path/to/visible show?
<owen1> Filesystem                  1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on
<owen1> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root 222439052 94081300 117035384  45% /
<owen1> YYy
<EriC^^> owen1: if you ls -l as the user oren you also can't see it?
<owen1> EriC^^: i see it: drwx------  2 oren oren 4096 Nov 22 12:17 visible
<EriC^^> owen1: type rm -r /path/to/visible if you don't have any data you need
<owen1> EriC^^: wierd. i was able to rm it. thanks
<EriC^^> owen1: no problem
<owen1> EriC^^: so if i have 2 folders where i keep my files: enrcypted and decrypted  and i want to back it up, do i need to backup both on my backup server?
<owen1> i mean i keep my files in 'decrypted' and 'encrypted' is used as well as part of encfs.
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: How would I get this terminal command "exiftool -all= *.jpg" as a right-click option? Like, in the context menu? Does anyone know?
<reisio> VictoriaXOXO: for Unity/GNOME ?
<VictoriaXOXO> reisio: MATE, whatever that is.
<EriC^^> owen1: if you want them as encrypted data you need to copy the .encrypted dir, otherwise if you want them as decrypted data you just copy them as usual after decrypting with encfs
<reisio> VictoriaXOXO: MATE is MATE, a fork of GNOME 2
<VictoriaXOXO> reisio: Oh. :P
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: Topic for #ubuntu-mate: Home of Ubuntu MATE
<daftykins> small channel, but has some nice links in the topic
<reisio> VictoriaXOXO: ls /usr/bin/*actions-config-tool*
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Gulp. I'll ask in there, but doubt anyone will answer.
<VictoriaXOXO> reisio: Hold on.
<reisio> VictoriaXOXO: not something I'd want to do on individual files via a GUI, though
<VictoriaXOXO> reisio: Can I PM you?
<daftykins> !patience | VictoriaXOXO
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<reisio> find . -iname '*.jp*g*' (check for sanity), and find . -iname '*.jp*g*' -exec exiftool -all= {} \;
<owen1> EriC^^: got it. thanks
<_Ridgewing> How do I add bug tracking to this project ? Should I just add code, and take it from there ?
<_Ridgewing> https://launchpad.net/xbox360
<daftykins> that has nothing to do with ubuntu i'm afraid, i think there's a launchpad channel
<_Ridgewing> k
<ubuntu098> hey guys i have a question. i started learning python. I made simple browser following tutorials. now i need improve it. How to get current loaded web page and show it url entry bar?
<EriC^^> #python ubuntu098
<ubuntu098> aww thanks
<dn5> yo, how do I backup wireless drivers?
<daftykins> were they manually compiled?
<dn5> daftykins: compiled no, installed yes
<daftykins> do you remember what method?
<dn5> daftykins: not really, no.. maybe fwcutter
<dn5> don't take me for a word
<daftykins> can you identify the model? "lspci"
<dn5> yes, one second
<dn5> daftykins: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<daftykins> dn5: cool, one moment
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> dn5: anything show up if you run "dpkg -l | grep bcm" ?
<dn5> bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu0.1 Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<dn5> and CMIS protocol client @ daftykins
<daftykins> dn5: alrighty; and "lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<dn5> daftykins: yes, here is the output http://termbin.com/f7s2
<daftykins> dn5: sorry this is so long winded; "dpkg -l | grep b43 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dn5> daftykins: np, output http://termbin.com/d83w
<daftykins> dn5: ah-ha! looks like you may've followed "b42 - no internet access" on the above linked broadcom page :)
<daftykins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> so you should be ok regardless
<daftykins> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:019-2 (wily), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<daftykins> yep still in 15.10
<dn5> daftykins: Probably, thus I don't have ethernet access
<dn5> daftykins: If I make a fresh install there is no way to get this files until I get net access
<daftykins> dn5: if you have a quick glance at the section i mean, you'll see it means you can install from the ubuntu disc
<daftykins> so you don't need internet access to get the packages on :)
<dn5> daftykins: tho I won't install Ubuntu
<daftykins> err what's the plan then?
<dn5> daftykins: I'm going for Ubuntu children, mate
<daftykins> dn5: "MATE edition" ?
<daftykins> doesn't matter which variant it is, same driver should go across all
<dn5> daftykins: yes.
<dn5> daftykins: Doesn't mean MATE have these packages in ISO
<daftykins> true, but you can test that from a live session
<daftykins> dn5: alternatively, visit packages.ubuntu.com and download the above named package and all its' dependencies for the version you plan to install
<daftykins> then just have all the .debs ready to go
<dn5> daftykins: So, which deb or package should I additionally backup for post installation
<daftykins> dn5: run "apt-cache showpkg b43-fwcutter" which should list all deps
<dn5> ah, thanks! daftykins
<daftykins> np :)
<hadeswatch3r> wpa_suplicant is taking up 90% cpu on new Ubuntu 15.10 .... Maximus VII impact 6600k ...
<hadeswatch3r> ?
<reisio> hadeswatch3r: what's the problem?
<snarkbark> hey all, I've got ubuntu 15.10 running on an xps 13 9343 with an i5 broadwell and I'm experiencing an issue where if I'm playing a game fullscreen and then touch the volume, my screen freezes but I still have control over my mouse
<hadeswatch3r> wpa_supplicaint is taking up alot of cpu .... my computer is very sluggish... as in pausing etc...
<snarkbark> I can restart lightdm and get booted back to the login and then I can do w/e as normal. Any idea where to look to see what would be causing this issue?
<hadeswatch3r> is this the wireless card stuff? (I'm  not using wireless )
<waressearcher2> if someone don't have ubuntu can he go here and ask generic question related to many linuxes ? or its not ethical and ge will not get help here ?
<k1l_> waressearcher2: there is ##linux
<Ben64> hadeswatch3r: wpa_supplicant is wirelesss
<hadeswatch3r> So why is it killing my machine?
<hadeswatch3r> or trying to kill it I should say..
<waressearcher2> k1l_: what if that someone want's go here and not ##linux ? will it be frown upon ?
<Ben64> hadeswatch3r: hard to tell, try to kill the process? if you're not using wireless you don't need it
<k1l_> waressearcher2: ##linux for generic questions. we focus on solving ubuntu issues in here.
<hadeswatch3r> yes, I have been killing it ... but, it just restarts itself.
<hadeswatch3r> and begins taking cpu cycles again ..
<hadeswatch3r> can I remove wpa supplicant ?
<hadeswatch3r> or will that break something?
<bmsr256> hi, do i have to manually update the kernel to 4.3 or the ubuntu updater will do it automatically?
<Ben64> hadeswatch3r: sudo apt-get remove wpasupplicant
<Ben64> hadeswatch3r: you'll be unable to connect to wireless though
<k1l_> bmsr256: no. ubuntu will not change the kernel version. it will just ship patches for 4.2. why do you need the 4.3 kernel?
<VictoriaXOXO> (Unity/GNOME this time!) Q: How would I get this terminal command "exiftool -all= *.jpg" as a right-click option? Like, in the context menu? Does anyone know?
<hadeswatch3r> Ben64 that's ok.
<hadeswatch3r> I assume that this Motherboard is too new yet...
<Ben64> hadeswatch3r: it's probably a wireless card that isn't supported properly
<hadeswatch3r> reisio thank you for you help.
<hadeswatch3r> Ben64, right, thank you for your help.
<hadeswatch3r> I have it removed... I'll reboot this thing now.
<Ben64> shouldn't need to reboot
<bmsr256> k1l_: i've heard that the 4.3 kernel will have some AMP GPU controller features and some fixes
<rui> !add
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<k1l_> !mainline | bmsr256
<ubottu> bmsr256: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bmsr256> i'm just asking, i don't necessarily have to do this
<waressearcher2> k1l_: "ubuntu issues" so by that you mean you will not teach someone how to use or do some stuff but if someone have problems with some stuff or something broken this is what you call "ubuntu issues" ?
<k1l_> bmsr256: but you dont get updates then and they miss some patches the regular ubuntu kernels got.
<waressearcher2> k1l_: so its not like an "ubuntu educational" channel for beginners ?
<Ben64> i think 16.04 is going to be kernel 4.3
<k1l_> waressearcher2: its very easy: if its ubuntu support ask here. if its generic questions (and you know its generic hence you start a discussion about that) then ask in ##linux
<hexafraction> Hello, has anyone either tried or heard of Ubuntu working on Cyberpowerpc fangbook devices?
<bmsr256> k1l_ ok i understand, btw i stick with 4.2, that's what it has, i'm with 15.10
<yagami> oi
<bmsr256> i'll let the updater search and update it automatically
<k1l_> Ben64: thought more like 4.5 in the end for 16.04 since its still some time untill the freeze and it was 0.3 more than the last release the last times
<Guy1524> hey guys, so i have an optimus laptop and I have nvidia-prime, I found out that it is impossible to use multiple monitors without using the noveau drivers which apparently are terrible, but I really want to use a bigger screen, is there a way to use just one external display and make the drivers not recognize the laptop display or something along those lines?
<Ben64> k1l_: it started as 4.2, and i saw somewhere that it was going to be rebased on 4.3, i guess it can still change though
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: What would be the most "clean" way of completely removing the entire LibreOffice suite from Ubuntu?
<daftykins> Guy1524: tried toggling the outputs from the laptops Fn+F# key?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: sudo apt-get purge libreoffice
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: And that removes the entire suite and everything?
<waressearcher2> is there alternative to LibreOffice ?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: yes
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Peeeeeeerfect.
<waressearcher2> openoffice or koffice anything else ?
<reisio> waressearcher2: abiword, gnumeric
<AlexQ> Is Upstart in wily still experimental and disabled by default (in the default boot record created by GRUB)?
<daftykins> waressearcher2: not one that is worth bothering with, probably.
<JimmyNeutron> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 14.04.3 onto my computer, Intel D525MW Atom processor, and it's hanging on the screen "Select a language"  Any help would be appreciated.
<k1l_> AlexQ: since 15.04 systemd is the default init
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Uhh. What? I was just inside Writer and Calc! http://pastebin.com/1rYs2jbv
<daftykins> meta package is meta
<AlexQ> k1l_: So upstart is the older one? Woo, I got confused. So if I want to start/stop something, I should use service <name> start/stop/restart ?
<daftykins> JimmyNeutron: MD5 your downloaded ISO and check it on the flash drive / media you put it on?
<rdconsolo> waressearcher2: koffice now is Calligra. openoffice, very good, but libreoffice gets updates more frequently
<JimmyNeutron> daftykins, ok..let me check it..thanks!
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: sudo apt-get autoremove?
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Okay, hold on.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: if that doesnt remove all, then use "sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*"
#ubuntu 2016-11-21
<pezdispenser> pretty frustrated with this right now
<billy_bob> Can someone help me get easytether to work with my android phone?
<billy_bob> I'm having a problem
<hello> but you dont have tethering in your phone already @ billy_bob
<billy_bob> @hello, no I do not have tethering already on my phone
<billy_bob> hello, I got a different tethering program to work for my windows boot, but I'm trying to get Ubuntu to work
<billy_bob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23509511/
<billy_bob> is the error i get
<wade_> hey whats up
<hello> hi there ,
<Marseillais> irc.unixircd.mk
<Marseillais> #irc.unixircd.mk
<eelstrebor> i got part of my problems fixed but i can't install wine without uninstalling a lot of stuff such as vlc (why would installing wine remove vlc?) - i guess i should try ANOTHER fresh install
<lordcirth> eelstrebor, are you trying to install the wrong version of wine?  Follow the chain, see why it tries to remove vlc.  Different library versions, probably
<SaintMoriarty> Hello after a month of not restarting my time is off by a minute or so, how can i force a ntpdate daily?
<lordcirth> SaintMoriarty, isn't there a systemd service for that?
<SaintMoriarty> not sure.... is there?
<eelstrebor> lordcirth, wine 1.8 like my other boxes have
<billy_bob> Can anyone recommend an easy to install tethering program I can connect to my android phone?
<lordcirth> SaintMoriarty, systemctl status time-sync.target
<SaintMoriarty> sudo: systemctl: command not found
<SaintMoriarty> I am running Ubuntu 14.04
<vfw> SaintMoriarty: Loose the :
<lordcirth> SaintMoriarty, ah, you should say that, then
<lordcirth> vfw, what?
<squinty> the colon is part of the error message
<vfw> do not type the colons
<vfw> Oh ok.
<squinty> he didn't
<vfw> So, SaintMoriarty does not have sodo installed?
<lordcirth> vfw, he does
<vfw> SaintMoriarty: Not sure that is the exact error message.  Look again.
<SaintMoriarty> it doesn't work either way vfw
<lordcirth> SaintMoriarty, I think adding a cron job to run ntpdate might be easiest
<squinty> SaintMoriarty,  are you sure you have ntp internet update checked in your Settings?
<SaintMoriarty> should i do a release updatE?
<lordcirth> vfw, the error message is exactly what it says, he doesn't have systemctl, because he's on 14.04
<blackflow> ubuntu 14.04 does not have systemd nor systemctl
<SaintMoriarty> squinty, where is that so I can check?
<vfw> lordcirth: Oh ok.  Sorry.
<squinty> SaintMoriarty,  System setting -> time and date
<SaintMoriarty> im connect via ssh
<lordcirth> cron may not be the perfect solution, but it will work
<blackflow> or you can just start the ntpd service
<blackflow> which should be installed and runnign btw. if it isn't, there should be a package for ntpd
<blackflow> !info ntpd
<ubottu> Package ntpd does not exist in yakkety
<blackflow> !info ntp
<ubottu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.8p8+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 527 kB, installed size 1634 kB
<lordcirth> Oh right, I'm dumb.  I was thinking that ntpd was only for others to contact
<blackflow> well, it does listen on public IPs, so make sure you put it behind a firewall.
<SaintMoriarty> I do have it isntalled
<lordcirth> SaintMoriarty, is it running?
<SaintMoriarty> yes
<lordcirth> does it's log have errors?
<SaintMoriarty> no errors
<SaintMoriarty> not sure if a frequency is set
<SaintMoriarty> where are the configs?
<lordcirth> presumably in /etc like everything else
<vfw> blackflow: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man8/systemd-timesyncd.service.8.html
<blackflow> vfw: what with it?
<lordcirth> vfw, did you forget the bit where he doesn't have systemd?
<squinty> 14.04 doesn't have systemd vfw   :-)
<vfw> blackflow: Are you looking for time syncronization?  Oh, sorry.
<blackflow> vfw: I'm not, SaintMoriarty is. :)
<Bashing-om> SaintMoriarty: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime .
<vfw> blackflow: Well, systemd is available for 14.04
<blackflow> maybe, but not installed by default
<blackflow> and something tells me installing it would be a helluva PITA
<vfw> blackflow: Ok, well maybe it's not such a good idea...
<pezdispenser_> Hi,  I was trying to be able to stream my webcam to multiple souces,
<blackflow> vfw: definitely not.
<vfw> blackflow: But, I have heard from those that installed it on 14.04 and are doing ok, so I dono.
<SaintMoriarty> i am going to do the release upgrade
<SaintMoriarty> wish me luck
<pezdispenser_> i used v4l2loopback to create copies of /dev/vid1 successfully,  but doesn't seem to work with skype or flash sites,  does anyone know how to do this ?
<vfw> blackflow: ... anyway, sorry for the confusion / misinformation
<blackflow> vfw: if it was ready for 14.04, it would've been part of it, or at least of 14.10, but it wasn't until 15.04
<Vysty> I want to format my computer and reinstall Ubuntu. Does anyone have a good step-by-step resource that I can follow for doing that?
<lordcirth> Vysty, reinstall, wiping everything?
<Vysty> Ya.
<thingfish> you don't really need a guide, it's so easy.
<Vysty> My system has just gotten too buggy and I want to start fresh.
<lordcirth> Vysty, boot the CD, and choose 'erase everything and install Ubuntu'
<lordcirth> done
<Vysty> Oh, I forgot to add: I need to back up all my stuff and put it back on the system.
<lordcirth> so, not wiping everything
<vfw> Vysty: The Ubuntu install process provides for re-formatting.
<lordcirth> Vysty, copy your stuff somewhere else, then
<Vysty> I've got a 1 TB external HD that I've backed up to using both SimpleBackup and the Backups program that's on Ubuntu 16.04
<vfw> Vysty: But it may not be that difficult to fix what you have.
<vfw> Vysty: What do you have installed now?
<Vysty> vfw: I've been battling with problems for over a week now and I'm at the end of my rope. What do you recommend?
<Vysty> 16.04. I just reinstalled from 14.04 and my system got buggy as hell.
<lordcirth> Vysty, so if you have backups, why do you need a guide?  Have you tested the backups?
<vfw> Vysty: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vysty> lordcirth: No! How do I test them?
<lordcirth> Vysty, well, you restore them somewhere.  I'm sure they work, but it is a general rule that untested backups aren't backups
<Vysty> Ungh. That's what makes me nervous.
<vfw> Vysty: What makes you nervous?
<Vysty> That my backups may not have been done properly.
<vfw> Vysty: Try the command I gave you.  See that it is fully updated.
<vfw> Vysty: Do you have a separate partition for /home/ ?
<Vysty> Good question. I don't remember.
<Vysty> The last time I partitioned stuff was like... 2 years ago.
<lordcirth> Yeah, if you have a separate /home, then it's easier
<vfw> cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<pos> vfw, don't
<pos> Vysty, don't do what he tells you to do
<lordcirth> why not?
<Vysty> Heh, great.
<pos> lordcirth, netcat?
<vfw> pos: Why not?
<Vysty> I already did that by the way.
<neldogz> I have the proprietary NVidia drivers installed, can I upgrade to the latest kernel without breaking my system?
<Vysty> Result: http://termbin.com/52n4
<lordcirth> pos, what's wrong with pastebining fstab?
<vfw> Vysty: Ok. No.  You do not have separate /home/ partition.
<lordcirth> Vysty, so no, you don't have a separate home
<Vysty> It's the hard way then, huh?
<pos> nothing in and of itself, but fstab may contain sensitive details and do you really trust every step between you and termbin (or termbin itself)?
<vfw> Vysty: So you need to make sure your backup is good.
<Vysty> Well, are one of you guys able to help me determine the best course of action and help me through it?
<lordcirth> your fstab shouldn't contain secrets, and if it did, I suspect he'd know
<lordcirth> But fair point
<Vysty> My Ubuntu knowledge is so pot-holed that I'm afraid to go working on it by myself.
<vfw> pos: Really?  It does not have any personal information.
<pos> UUIDs are universally identifiable, for instance
<OerHeks> UUID's are not sensitive
<Vysty> lordcirth: Yea I'm wondering what fstab is. :P (Don't worry about explaining it.)
<lordcirth> vfw, it's possible for network mounts to have passwords specified
<lordcirth> Vysty, the file that configures where to mount your filesystems
<Bashing-om> neldogz: Doubtful, as the driver is built on the instaled kernel, A good chance in installing the new kernel that the driver will not build .
<Vysty> And he told me anyway. :P
<lordcirth> FileSystem TABle
<lordcirth> Vysty, learning is good :)
<OerHeks> if one puts passwords for mounting shares in fstab, yikes ..
<vfw> lordcirth: Well, didn't think of that, but it is a rather remote possibility.
<Vysty> Anyway, so how do I check to make sure my backups are good?
<neldogz> Bashing-om, I was afraid of that, thank you for that
<Vysty> It's still doing the apt-update.
<vfw> lordcirth: And passwords can be changed.
<lordcirth> vfw, well, that's not a good reason to leak passwords, lol
<Bashing-om> neldogz: Should bot be a big deal to revert to nouveau .. and in the new kernel install the proprietary driver once more .
<vfw> lordcirth: you and pos are overly parinoid.
<pos> vfw, it's not paranoia if they really are out to get you
<lordcirth> vfw, no, just him :P Besides, I work in IT, it's my job
<neldogz> Bashing-om, good idea, I will give that a try :)
<vfw> pos: lordcirth No passwords were compromised.  It's ok.
<Vysty> vfw: How do I go about checking that my backups are good?
<vfw> Vysty: Just have to look at the files and compare.  And you can do a second backup.  One of the two will be ok.
<Vysty> I already did two.
<Vysty> Which two different programs.
<vfw> Vysty: You should be ok.
<Vysty> With*
<Vysty> alright then.
<OerHeks> man rsync -c ( --checksum)
<Vysty> When I go about this, is there a good reason to upgrade to 16.10 from 16.04?
<lordcirth> Vysty, not really
<Vysty> Or is hanging around 16.04 worthwhile?
<vfw> Vysty: no
<Vysty> Great.
<vfw> !lts | Vysty
<ubottu> Vysty: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<Vysty> Second, what's the best way to partition things, keeping in mind I have a backup to put back into the system.
<OerHeks> only if you have recent hardware, 16.10 is oke
<vfw> Vysty: I always like a separate /home/ partition.
<reisio> Vysty: depends on whether you think you will be too lazy to upgrade in five solid years or not
<Vysty> It's been awhile since I've done this. Aren't there several partitions I should be clear about having?
<reisio> you only actually require one, /
<reisio> it's frequently very convenient to also have a dedicated partition for swap, though
<lordcirth> separate /home is nice, as you have seen
<lordcirth> swap is good.
<vfw> Vysty: Doing a fresh install with separate /home/ partition is nice and easy.
<reisio> separate /home is fairly pointless
<vfw> reisio: Really?
<reisio> yup
<lordcirth> Personally I have / and /home as btrfs subvolumes
<lordcirth> But that's just me
<reisio> if your distro can't be updated without a "fresh" reinstall, it's not a distro worth using (or you need to figure out how to properly use it)
<blackflow> it's not pointless if you have a nice fs like ZFS
<vfw> Vysty: I suggest / and /home/ and swap (three partitons). Depending on the size of your HD.
<vfw> Vysty: What is the size of your HD?
<reisio> it's always pointless, moreso if you use a single FS
<blackflow> you can define encryption, compression, and other params different from the rest of the system
<Vysty> 500 GB
<reisio> the original ideal reason to use separate partitions was to specialize each partition with a different FS
<reisio> which none of you are doing
<vfw> Vysty: How much RAM?
<Vysty> Uhh... how do I found out?
<vfw> Vysty: free
<vfw> free -h
<Vysty> I forgot what this thing has.
<pos> reisio, oh, ro,nuexec,nosuid,nodev are also valid options
<Vysty> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vysty> Oops.
<Vysty>   total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available Mem:           3.6G        1.1G        312M         69M        2.2G        2.1G Swap:          3.7G          0B        3.7G
<reisio> pos: hrmm?
<lordcirth> noexec /home?  That's a bit much.  I use ~/bin
<vfw> Vysty: I suggest 80G for /home, 4G for swap and the rest for /home/
<lordcirth> nosuid makes sense
<vfw> Vysty: Wrong
<pos> I'm saying that one might use several partitions for other things than different fs
<lordcirth> vfw, you mean 80GB / ? :P
<reisio> 4gb for swap, the rest for /
<vfw> Vysty: Correction:  80G for /, 4G for swap and the rest for /home/
<Vysty> No.
<vfw> lordcirth: Yes,
<Vysty> I should have 500G
<vfw> Vysty: What?
<Vysty> I don't know remember why these partitions are broken up the way they are, but I've got a 321 GB partition here.
<vfw> Vysty: sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> Vysty: Lets' have a look
<ohlolz> my 16.10 usb installation loads the ubuntu dots but it doesn't offer me to try out or install ubuntu
<Vysty> http://termbin.com/7lqo
<ohlolz> ohlolz: just a black screen
<ohlolz> help me pls
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<anonvan94> Good Morning guys, just want to ask what application can we use to open .sketch files from sketchapp in mac
<vfw> Vysty: Do you have a dual boot system?
<ohlolz> i created the usb with Rufus
<Vysty> Yes.
<Vysty> Which can be wiped out.
<OerHeks> anonvan94, export them to pdf > http://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/65299/open-source-software-capable-of-open-sketch-files
<Vysty> I kept Windows there just in case.
<Vysty> Never used it.
<ohlolz> can i just extract the ISO into an USB? or do i need Rufus to create something special?
<cfhowlett> anonvan94, option B is to install wine > then install the .sketch app
<vfw> Vysty: If you never use it, maybe you should just get rid of it.
<Vysty> that's what's going to happen in this format I'm going to do.
<anonvan94> DerHeks: Thanks for the url. I'll ask for pdf.
<vfw> Vysty: Ok then.  Just do something like I suggested.
<anonvan94> cfhowlett: Thanks man, I'll try it
<cfhowlett> anonvan94, happy2help1
<ohlolz> my intent to do a 16.10 usb installation loads the ubuntu dots but it doesn't offer me to try out or install ubuntu
<ohlolz> my intent to do a 16.10 usb installation loads the ubuntu dots but it doesn't offer me to try out or install ubuntu just a black screen
<Vysty> Alright, and we never had a consensus on whether to make a separate partition for the /home ?
<reisio> ohlolz: try the minimal install image
<vfw> Vysty: Yes, do it.
<ohlolz> reisio: thanks
<vfw> Vysty: Something like:  80G for /, 4G for swap and the rest for /home/
<monlith___> I've ssh'ed into an ubuntu session and want to get a de running over ssh
<monlith___> I believe this is possible according to various things I've found online
<ohlolz> reisio: i don't know if i should try AMD64 or i386
<monlith___> I know that I need to enable x forwarding and start x11 + lightdm
<monlith___> Then launch my de
<monlith___> But am having trouble doing this (not entirely sure how)
<vfw> Vysty: If you ever do a fresh install again, you can leave /home/ partition as is.
<OerHeks> monlith___, you "Installed lxde on base debian (no de)" ??
<Vysty> Alright, then when I go to put my files back on, do I do that through a program or just click and drag?
<monlith___> Yeah
<reisio> ohlolz: probably amd64—what's your processor model?
<monlith___> It's a friend's raspberry pi
<vfw> Vysty: I don't know what you used to make the backups.
<monlith___> I was wrong about the OS I think
<Vysty> I used SimpleBackup in 14.04 right before I upgraded then Backups in 16.04
<Vysty> Simple Backup created one big .rar file. Backups made a zillion little ones.
<vfw> Vysty: Is it a gzip'ed file?
<Vysty> Lemme look here.
<vfw> Vysty: Did you just back-up /home/  ?
<vfw> Vysty: Because that is all you want/need.
<vfw> Vysty: If you did more than that, you need to re-do it.
<Vysty> I think I just did /home. Shit.
<Vysty> This is why I'm on here. I'm second-guessing everything that I did.
<reisio> Vysty: rar file?
<reisio> then that's a backup system not to use
<vfw> Vysty: You can install SimpleBackup on your new install and restore via it's GUI interface.
<vfw> Vysty: Ok, you need to back-up /home/Vysty/ and nothing more.
<Vysty> Great.
<Vysty> Will it make any difference if I go from Gnome --> Unity?
<Vysty> I'm finally willing to give Unity a shot.
<pwnguin> ever since i upgraded my laptop to 16.10, I get a lot of black boxes after suspend, until I restart unity with DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace
<pwnguin> known bug?
<vfw> Vysty: No, it should be ok that you  use Unity.
<Vysty> Got it.
<Vysty> Now, before I go and do that... something weird happened when I did my last reinstall.
<vfw> Vysty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<ohlolz> reisio: intel pentium n3700 i think
<Vysty> All my data... moved a little bit, and I'm not sure how and why.
<ohlolz> reisio: intel pentium n3700 i think
<ZummiG777> Hey all, I'm curious about using one of those Cardboard-type 3D headsets to stream my Ubuntu desktop to my android phone, just to see if it can be done.  Does anybody know of good ways to do this?  I've seen SplashTop2, but it is only listed for older versions of Ubuntu.
<vfw> Vysty: Ok, well what I saw in your fstab file is that you only used two of three partitions that were created for the Ubuntu install.  (You had about a 100G partition that you aparently did not use.)  I think that is what you are refering to.
<ohlolz> reisio: amd64 or i386?
<Vysty> vfw: right now in my /home, there is nothing but fresh install stuff. However, I have another 321 GB Volume drive, and if I go there, then go to "home", then "vyst", that's where all my data is.
<SaintMoriarty> just finished the upgrade
<pwnguin> http://imgur.com/a/xVsxU <-- compositor glitches
<reisio> ohlolz: amd64
<arthur_010> hello
<arthur_010> :)
<ohlolz> reisio: thank you
<arthur_010> does anyone here knows peppermint os?
<reisio> arthur_010: #polls
<arthur_010> #polls
<arthur_010> what
<arthur_010> ?
<cfhowlett> !ot | arthur_010
<ubottu> arthur_010: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vysty> vfw: Does that change anything or does that look normal?
<cfhowlett> arthur_010, this is ubuntu. for peppermint, find it on google
<arthur_010> @cfhowlett ok
<arthur_010> @thanks
<cfhowlett> bestofluck arthur_010
<ApoKaLipS>  /server us.undernet.org
<arthur_010> !ot | cfhowlett o
<ubottu> cfhowlett o: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arthur_010> what the hell
<arthur_010> goodbye
<Vysty> vfw: Did I lose ya?
<vfw> Vysty: It really doesn't matter if you re-partition the whole drive.  But it appears that your present install does not use the sda4 partiton.
<Vysty> vfw: did you see what I wrote about all my data being in a different spot?
<vfw> Vysty: Not sure what you mean "in my /home, there is nothing but fresh install stuff".  (That statement does not make any sense.)
<vfw> Vysty: You may need to clarify what you said up there.
<Vysty> Allow me to clarify.
<Vysty> So when I open up "Files" on Unity here, and if I go to Home, none of my data from my previous install is there.
<Vysty> "Fresh Install Stuff" are folders like Documents, Downloads, Music, etc. (There's nothing in them.)
<vfw> Vysty: ls -l /home  #just paste it here, should be just one line.
<vfw> Vysty: if not use pastebin
<vfw> Vysty: ls -l /home |& nc termbin.com 9999
<Vysty> http://termbin.com/4er9
<vfw> Vysty: All your files are in /home/vyst  (as they should be)
<Vysty> Whew.
<Vysty> Sorry for being paranoid.
<Vysty> I just want to ... triple mega ultra check.
<vfw> Vysty: So if you look at the output of ls /home/vyst  you will see all your personal fils, (mostly just directories).
<Vysty> Awesome.
<Vysty> Could you look up how to install Simplebackup from the terminal for me? My computer is crashing when I open the Software Center.
<vfw> Vysty: du -Sh /home/vyst  #Show us the last line, just paste it here.
<Vysty> 60K /home/vyst
<vfw> Vysty: sudo apt-get install simplebackup
<vfw> Vysty: Is that all?
<vfw> Vysty: only 60K?
<Vysty> That's what it spit out.
<Vysty> What's that number for?
<vfw> Vysty: It is only 60 kilobytes
<vfw> Vysty: That is like alomst nothing.  Are you sure?
<Vysty> You want a screenshot? I copied and pasted.
<overhop> How do you use grep to find a word that starts with one letter and end in another
<Vysty> I know 60K is kilobytes, but 60K for what?
<vfw> Vysty: That is all you have.  All of your personal files amounts to only 60 kylobytes.
<Vysty> Yea that's silly.
<Vysty> That's what my concern is---all my stuff isn't in my /home folder, it's somewhere else.
<cfhowlett> !home | Vysty,
<ubottu> Vysty,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Vysty> I'm taking a screen shot.
<vfw> Vysty: You can just pastebin
<krytarik> vfw, Vysty: '-S' excludes the subdirectories.
<vfw> krytarik: I don't think so
<Vysty> What's a good site to upload a picture to?
<Vysty> I want you guys to see the GUI version of what I'm talking about.
<cfhowlett> imgur Vysty
<Vysty> http://imgur.com/a/WJjlq
<Vysty> See on the left that 321 GB Volume thing?
<Vysty> The "home" folder in there is different from the Home folder on the left side of the navigator.
<Vysty> The "home" folder in the 321 GB is the one with all my data in it.
<cfhowlett> Vysty, and what is inside the /home folder?
<Vysty> The one in the 321 GB folder or the other one?
<vfw> Vysty: du -Sh /home/vyst |& nc termbin
<vfw> Vysty: du -Sh /home/vyst |& nc termbin.com 9999
<Vysty> http://termbin.com/ak0o
<vfw> krytarik: You're right.  Sorry.
<vfw> Vysty: du |sort -n |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> Vysty: du /home |sort -n |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> Vysty: First one was typo
<user001> ned some help regarding restoring my root partition
<user001> in ext 4
<Vysty> http://termbin.com/bwzp
<user001> I was able until now to mount it using thunar in xubuntu
<user001> but now I cant mount it via thunar any more e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/mapper/luks-79a5cf84-516e-4783-b464-09b00d08a724
<xxxx> hi
<vfw> Vysty: So you have less than 2.5G in /home/vyst
<vfw> Vysty: That's pretty normal.  And a very small amount that could be easily placed on a thumb drive.
<powerchord84> hi all
<user001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23509873/
<powerchord84> I'm trying to use a program called youtube-dl.  however, I when I go to the dir and attempt to use it i get the following output:
<user001> I am via a live thumb usb
<powerchord84> root@brian-MacBookPro:/usr/local/bin# ls
<powerchord84> youtube-dl
<powerchord84> root@brian-MacBookPro:/usr/local/bin# youtube-dl ?
<powerchord84> bash: /usr/bin/youtube-dl: No such file or directory
<powerchord84> root@brian-MacBookPro:/usr/local/bin# youtube-dl
<Vysty> What? I have 100+ GB worth of stuff.
<tgm4883> vfw: he's been saying for about the last half hour that his stuff is on a different drive
<vfw> Vysty: I don't know about that...
<Vysty> I do know. I'm looking at it.
<powerchord84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23509875/
<vfw> tgm4883: So what is on this different drive?
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, go to the directory and use it?  what?  go to your DOWNLOAD directory (or Video) and enter the command there, e.g. youtube-dl DownloadUrlHere
<Vysty> Movies and books and music and pictures and tons of stuff.
<vfw> tgm4883: Is it a USB drive?
<xxxx> ubuntu software for photo editing really fast at opening? i just want basic configurations.. contrast/bright/crop/save , for example.. quick edit 100 photos opening one by one and not all at same ??
<Vysty> But there appear to be two /home/vyst's
<powerchord84> cfthowlett, I'm not sure what you mean.  i am in the dir on the command line.
<tgm4883> vfw: he's mentioned multiple times that it's showing up in the file explorer as separate
<linokurta> powerchord84: give output of ls -l /usr/bin/youtube-dl
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, which youtube-dl        will tell you if it is installed or not
<tgm4883> vfw: meaning it's not in /home at all, so asking for a du of that directory is pointless
<Vysty> tgm: Thankyou, that's what I was trying to say.
<powerchord84> I am trying to update it
<tgm4883> !tab | Vysty
<ubottu> Vysty: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vfw> tgm4883: see:  http://termbin.com/52n4
<powerchord84> it says no such file or directory...
<xxxx> or command-based editing image?
<Vysty> tgm4883: Thanks.
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, so you do not have it installed then
<user001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23509881/
<powerchord84> http://www.tecmint.com/install-youtube-dl-command-line-video-download-tool/#
<user001> any ideas ?
<elGALLO> installed 16.04 server CLI only. installed desktop minimal but my passwd doesnt work on GUI only ssh. any ideas
<tgm4883> vfw: great. You've proved that he doesn't have it mounted in fstab. That's not where you would see it anyway
<powerchord84> but when I do LS, it shows up green.
<vfw> Vysty: mount |& nc termbin.com 9999
<powerchord84> isn't that a file name?
<user001> I saw this but does not seem to help
<user001> https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, youtube-dl is a PROGRAM not a filename
<powerchord84> i used this command udo wget https://yt-dl.org/downloads/latest/youtube-dl -O /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<powerchord84> sudo*
<powerchord84> and it did a bunch of stuff and appeared to have installed
<vfw> tgm4883: Then unravel this mystery.  What files does he need to backup?  (That is his question.)
<Vysty> vwf: http://termbin.com/ifoa
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, wait, what?  that is NOT how you install.  at best, it might download files to that location.
<powerchord84> ok, so when i type 'ls' and youtube-dl is listed in green, what does that mean
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, sudo apt install youtube-dl
<powerchord84> oh...im still new to this.
<Vysty> tgm4883: This is the directory that has all my stuff: http://imgur.com/a/WJjlq
<Vysty> tgm4883: This is the "fake" home directory: http://imgur.com/a/6QeBG
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, we  install through the software center or via sudo apt commands
<tgm4883> Vysty: it's not a fake home directory. It's just not mounted in the right place
<powerchord84> ok i did that command, cfhowlett, i think it installed...
<Vysty> tgm4883: Didn't know what to call it. That's why I put fake in quotes.
<tgm4883> vfw: he needs to backup /media/vyst/ece34dc7-c163-4b48-9cee-24e770c43f05/home/<USER>
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, then use the command properly.  open a terminal.  put it youtube-dl URLGoesHere
<powerchord84> "It looks like you installed youtube-dl with a package manager, pip, setup.py or a tarball. Please use that to update."
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, in other words, improperly installed.  sudo apt install youtube-dl
<Vysty> tgm4883:  There we go! NOW, once I have it backed up, can I re-load it into the /home directory after reinstall?
<vfw> tgm4883: So is it a USB drive?
<powerchord84> i did that.  then i ran the update command
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, what exact command?
<tgm4883> vfw: no, well it could be, but it doesn't necessarily mean it is one.
<powerchord84> and the above message is what I got.
<vfw> Vysty: tgm4883 Why is it not already in the /home directory?
<powerchord84>  youtube-dl -U
<cash> Hi Everyone
<Vysty> vfw: I wish I knew.
<cash> How is the Ubuntu Team?
<Vysty> vfw: When I upgraded to 16.04, that happened.
<tgm4883> Vysty: what's the output of "du /media/vyst/ece34dc7-c163-4b48-9cee-24e770c43f05/home/ |sort -n |& nc termbin.com 9999"
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, no no and no.  that is NOT update command.  sudo apt update youtube-dl
<tgm4883> vfw: why WOULD it be in the home directory?
<powerchord84> oh
<youssoupha> hi
<powerchord84> "the update command takes no arguments"
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<powerchord84> this is quite frustrating...i did not know there were so many ways to install/update.
<vfw> Vysty: tgm4883 sda2 is one of the old MS Windows partitions. Right?
<powerchord84> ok, running that now
<powerchord84> what did that do exactly
<tgm4883> vfw: could be
<Vysty> tgm4883:  Doing it... it's taking  asecond.
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, sudo apt update refreshes your library and checks it against available updates.  sudo apt dist-upgrade updates all available installed packages
<Vysty> http://termbin.com/owwu
<powerchord84> do you know what this means?
<powerchord84> [youtube] ZChXK2rdr9M: Downloading webpage
<powerchord84> [youtube] ZChXK2rdr9M: Downloading video info webpage
<powerchord84> [youtube] ZChXK2rdr9M: Extracting video information
<powerchord84> [youtube] ZChXK2rdr9M: Downloading js player en_US-vflSldmkq
<powerchord84> ERROR: Signature extraction failed: Traceback (most recent call last):
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, try a different video
<tgm4883> Vysty: my bad, I had altered one of the previous commands you were told to run, in any case, does that look like all your stuff?
<Vysty> tgm4883:  Yup, all the porn is here. :D
<powerchord84> ok
<vfw> tgm4883: Where do you see /media/vyst/ece34dc7-c163-4b48-9cee-24e770c43f05/home/ >
<vfw> ?
<tgm4883> Vysty: what's the output of "du -h /media/vyst/ece34dc7-c163-4b48-9cee-24e770c43f05/home/ | tail -n 1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tgm4883> vfw: logic
<Vysty> http://termbin.com/j9w9
<tgm4883> vfw: Vysty said he had a 321GB drive with a /home/ on it, /media/vyst/ece34dc7-c163-4b48-9cee-24e770c43f05 is ext4, so call it an educated guess
<tgm4883> Vysty: ok, so there is 185GB of stuff there
<Vysty> That sounds about right.
<tgm4883> Vysty: ok, so then that is the one you need to backup. Personally, I'd just backup the files inside that directory that I wanted to save rather than everything, but you can do either
<tgm4883> Vysty: you've got a place to back that up to?
<vfw> tgm4883: Vysty  So what is really there?  Is it just a lot of backups?
<vfw> tgm4883: I'm seeing /dev/sdb1 on /media/vyst/My Passport   (Looks like a USB backup drive.)
<vfw> tgm4883: But only Vysty knows what is on it.
<Vysty> You mean just copy and paste the files I want instead of trying to use a backup program?
<tgm4883> vfw: yea I saw that too.
<tgm4883> Vysty: well I'd use rsync, but yea. You could do it either way
<vfw> Vysty: We are just trying to figure out what you have now, and what is important to you to save or backup.  (It appears that you have a backup HD plugged in to a USB port.  Right?)
<tgm4883> Vysty: in any case, you need to backup the home directory on that partition (the long one) and then when you restore you can restore it to your actual home directory provided you have enough space
<Vysty> Right.
<Vysty> And I have made backups already, I just don't trust them as of yet.
<Vysty> tgm4883: Awesome, that's the answer I wanted to hear.
<tgm4883> Vysty: I need to go make dinner soon, so I don't really have time to walk you through all of this. But it's my understanding from your output that you have 3 drives. 1 External USB passport drive and 2 internal hard drives. Is that correct?
<tgm4883> wait nm, just 2 drives
<tgm4883> 1 internal, 1 external USB
<vfw> tgm4883: Did you look at http://termbin.com/7lqo  ?
<tgm4883> a bunch of partitions on the internal drive
<tgm4883> vfw: no I didn't see that, looking now
<Vysty> tgm4883:  Correct.
<elGALLO> installed 16.04 server CLI only. installed desktop minimal but my passwd doesnt work on GUI only ssh. any ideas?
<vfw> tgm4883: It is the output of   sudo fdisk -l
<tgm4883> Vysty: are you planning on completely wiping the internal drive?
<overhop> ntfs is the best option if you plan on using windows as well
<vfw> tgm4883: That is what he said earlier.  He said that he has those MS Windows partitions but does not use them.
<Vysty> Yes. Wiping everything.
<vfw> tgm4883: But why did fdisk not see sdb?
<tgm4883> vfw: IDK, was it not plugged in at that point?
<Vysty> It wasn't plugged in at that point, yes.
<vfw> /dev/sdb1 on /media/vyst/My Passport type fuseblk   ????
<vfw> Oh ok.
<tgm4883> :)
<vfw> Vysty: SO, what size is it?
<Vysty> 1 TB
<vfw> Vysty: What is on it?
<Vysty> Backups
<Vysty> I bought it for the purpose of doing backups.
<vfw> Vysty: ok, that's what I thought.
<vfw> Vysty: Then you are good to go. If you have what you need on the USB HD, go on with the install.
<Vysty> Good, then I should be able to restore this weird directory I have into the home folder after the reinstall, right?
<vfw> Vysty: Just use your latest backup of /home/vyst  Or make a new one.
<tgm4883> Vysty: vfw ok, i'm off to cook dinner. I would suggest either A) Backing up /media/vyst/ece34dc7-c163-4b48-9cee-24e770c43f05/home/<USER> using some sort of backup utility that keeps the permissions on the files (since you're backing up to a non ext formatted drive) or B) backing up just the files you want to keep (media/docs/etc) and losing the config files
<tgm4883> and such which would give you more of a clean slate
<Vysty> tgm4883:  The former or the latter would give me the clean slate?
<tgm4883> Vysty: vfw I would definitely verify that the backups exist on that drive before wiping
<overhop> use checksums
<tgm4883> Vysty: if you just backup your media/docs, that would give you a clean slate
<vfw> tgm4883: But if he puts them in /home/vyst the ownership and permissions should be ok.
<tgm4883> Vysty: because when you reinstall and restore your backup, you wouldn't be restoring old config files
<user001> anyone can help me out recover an ext4 partition ?
<Vysty> Ungh, I wish I had one of you guys over my shoulder to help with this.
<tgm4883> vfw: he's going to lose the permissions on the files
<cfhowlett> !ask | user001
<ubottu> user001: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vfw> tgm4883: Not really.
<Vysty> tgm4883: You wouldn't be coming back here after dinner, would you?
<vfw> tgm4883: Because when he writes them to /home/vyst, they will be set to 755
<tgm4883> vfw: um, do you know about some deep secret of fat32/ntfs filesystems that keeps non-ACL permissions?
<tgm4883> vfw: 755 isn't always the right permission
<vfw> tgm4883: no
<user001> cfhowlett fdisk -l output http://paste.ubuntu.com/23509957/
<tgm4883> vfw: for instance, SSH keys would be pretty unhappy with 755
<user001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23509881/
<user001> inside the luks there is supposed to be an ext4 filesystem
<vfw> Vysty: Do you use secure shell auto login?
<tgm4883> Vysty: I was hoping I wouldn't have to, I know this seems like a daunting task, but it's actually pretty vanilla
<Vysty> vfw: whazzat?
<cfhowlett> user001, sorry, luks is outside of my experience.  keep these two links and ask the channel at 15 minute intervals.  someone will know.
<Vysty> tgm4883: You don't have to at all. I super appreciate what you've done so far.
<vfw> tgm4883: He used simplebackup
 * tgm4883 goes to lookup simplebackup
<vfw> !info simplebackup | tgm4883
<ubottu> tgm4883: simplebackup (source: simplebackup): Simple backup tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 9 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Vysty> tgm4883: I just want to make sure that my backups are really protected, and that I really start with a clean slate.
<user001> cfhowlett I dont need your luks experience
<user001> I have mounted an image
<user001> fo all intents and purposes is unreadable
<vfw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<user001> can you help out ?
<tgm4883> hmm, help.ubuntu.com throwing a 500 error
<tgm4883> vfw: is this it http://www.simpledatabackup.net/
<cfhowlett> sorry, user001, but luks does factor in here.  again, ask the channel.  someone else will know more.
<tgm4883> Vysty: do you have a second computer?
<Vysty> tgm4883: Yes, I can use my wife's computer.
<vfw> user001: I looked before and it appears that you have file system errors that you need to fix.  Make sure it is un-mounted first.
<user001> are sure about the luks playing a factor here ? cause I can decrypt it
<cfhowlett> user001, let's not go there just yet  :)
<tgm4883> Vysty: ok, so do this. Backup your data to your external drive, unplug it and take it to your wife computer, verify you have everything you need on there. Once you've verified it's on that drive, do the reinstall on your computer (don't plug the backup drive back in yet)
<tgm4883> Vysty: once you've reinstalled, then do the restore
<user001> vfw http://paste.ubuntu.com/23509995/
<Vysty> tgm4883: Great, do you recommend using simplebackup?
<tgm4883> Vysty: I've never used that
<Vysty> tgm4883: What do you recommend?
<tgm4883> Vysty: but from the looks of it (if that link is correct) it looks fine
<user001> sorry
<user001> cfhowlett
<tgm4883> Vysty: you just did a "direct file copy"?
<user001> I am soliciting the irc help for an other reason
<Vysty> No, I used Simple Backup and Backups.
<user001> because I get signals that it is a zfs partition
<user001> which is not
<user001> it's ext4 partition
<user001> I saw this https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<promet> does anyone have an opinion on which of the vnc servers you think is best for 16.04?
<cfhowlett> promet, please restrict polls of this kind to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thank you.
<neldogz> if i have the proprietary nvidia drivers installed, can i upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10?
<promet> cfhowlett, roger that
<user001> also this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23510014/
<linocisco> hi all, I want to get direct download link for ubuntu Live CD iso
<kostkon> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> Vysty: I can't pull up information on that program, but if you do a backup with it and you can see all your files in your backup location that's generally a good thing
<Vysty> tgm4883: And if all else fails, just a direct drag'n'drop works, yea?
<tgm4883> Vysty: yea that would work too
<Vysty> tgm4883:  Great. I'm going to go through and delete a bunch of crap then get on it.
<linocisco> kostkon, I dont see live CD image
<tod_shis> Vysty whats the backup drive formated as?
<Vysty> tod_shis: How do I find out?
<tgm4883> linocisco: any of the desktop images are live images
<cfhowlett> linocisco, click on the release you want.
<tod_shis> disk manager or gparted
<linocisco> tgm4883, cfhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<powerchord84> if i have a folder shared in windows, is it accessible on this linux box?
<cfhowlett> powerchord84, normally, no but possibly on samb
<powerchord84> i used file explorer in linux, but when I double click on the workgroup, it times oout.
<cfhowlett> !samba | powerchord84
<ubottu> powerchord84: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<powerchord84> thank you
<overhop> sftp
<overhop> owncloud
<PeterX> hey guys im totally new to ubuntu and linux. The battery in my laptop is bugging. Its always at 0%. How do i turn off the Ubuntu Critical battery notification that keeps coming up at the top right of my screen?
<kostkon> linocisco: Ubuntu stopped having separate isos for install and live CDs like 9 years ago
<overhop> net install
<cfhowlett> !details | overhop,
<ubottu> overhop,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tod_shis> PeterX easy way is pull the battery out
<tod_shis> its not good to have a duff batt on charge anyway
<PeterX> tod_shis: hmm. Yea but is there really no easy way inside Ubuntu to turn that off?
<tod_shis> its on the panel?
<tod_shis> rt click and remove it
<PeterX> tod_shis: no its not the battery symbol. its an notification that keeps poping up in the right of the screen and it makes a "beep" sound
<vfw> linocisco: Vysty The backups are more than likely gzipped
<tod_shis> PeterX depending on desktop/wm thes options in  menu somewhere
<tod_shis> power management eg..
<vfw> PeterX: Is it plugged in?
<PeterX> vfw: yea
<linocisco> vfw, are you talking to me?
<vfw> linocisco: What?
<linocisco> vfw, "backups are more than likely gzipped. ", u said
<vfw> PeterX: You may have a hardware problem.  Either bad battery or weak power supply.
<PeterX> vfw: yes. but cant i turn the notification off?
<vfw> linocisco: Wrong nick.  But my comment was that most backups are done with gzip compression and ownership and permissions are saved.
<tod_shis> tring to charge a bad battery puts a strain on the psu
<vfw> I left for a while ....
<vfw> tod_shis: You are correct.
<vfw> PeterX: So after a while, you end up with both battery and power supply bad and in need of replacement.
 * tod_shis has batteryless lappy-much lighter
<cash> Hi Experts - broadcom-sta-dkms OR bcmwl-kernel-source... what is the difference?
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | cash
<ubottu> cash: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lehonti> Anybody there?
<chris__> Hi there!
<lehonti> Hi!
<PeterX> vfw: nah its just a weird bug. battery works fine. power supply works fine. Somehow the value an OS reads as the batterylevel seems to be bugged on my hardware.
<vfw> PeterX: Well, I don't know about that.  What versionb of Ubuntu are you running?
<tod_shis> oh...
<PeterX> vfw erm how to check?
<PeterX> 16 something
<chris__> I have a simple question which makes me headaches actually... i just want to use php7.0-cli with php7.0-sqlite3 ... PHP says the extension is loaded and enabled but it knows no sqlite3 functions?
<lehonti> I am just testing the IRC client bundled with ubuntu...Anyway, does anyone have software project ideas?
<tod_shis> sounds like a acpi prob
<cfhowlett> !contribute | lehonti
<ubottu> lehonti: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lehonti> I mean, just some free program they wish they could have
<lehonti> Not just ubuntu
<lehonti> I want my program to be very portable
<lehonti> I just want ideas. I just want to donate my work
<lehonti> my coding work
<lehonti> to the community
<cfhowlett> lehonti, read the link and please stop hitting <enter>
<lehonti> in my free time
<chris__> ... is this a bug, can't imagine that php7.0-sqlite support is broken...??
<cash> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cash> cfhouwlett broadcom-sta-dkms isnt listed on that page. Iirc it also installs the wl driver
<cash> but i wanted to see if anyone here could help me know the difference
<ChineseHoax> ubuntu is a Chinese hoax
<cfhowlett> ChineseHoax, stop it
<cfhowlett> play somewhere else
<chris__> sqlite3  SQLite3 support => enabled SQLite3 module version => 0.7-dev SQLite Library => 3.11.0
<chris__> this is what php outputs....
<chris__> i think this should work... but it doesn't know any functionnames...
<PeterX> is this command line legit: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:leolik/leolik"?
<lehonti> @cfhowlett, thanks. I read the link. I don't think that's what I'm looking for. The link talks about (superfluous IMO) media apps, but I want to develop software that will be widely useful, like SDL, SQLite, openCV, etc, or maybe a free alternative to a very useful proprietary software package. I have a lot of technical knowledge and programming experience to make it happen, but I have zero imagination
<ChineseHoax> fresh off the minting press  start tor browser on boot only after wifi connected https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhOWJ7Dmk8iB
<Vysty> I recently reinstalled 16.04 from 14.04 and one of my directories is broken. I had an encrypted folder titled "Private" that now is a broken link. How do I find my directory?
<cfhowlett> lehonti, as this is the ubuntu support channel, I move this discussion to #ubuntu-offotpic
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vysty> Anyone able to answer my question?
<vfw> Vysty: I don't use enbcrypted dirctories, but I'm pretty sure that they need to bu un-encrypted before doing something like this.  Not sure what to do about that.
<Vysty> vfw: Theoretically I have it backed up, but that was my main folder of stuff.
<Jen909> Hi folks.
<vfw> Vysty: Maybe someone else will have some advise for you, I just don't know. Pretty sure you'll have to look for a backup.
<Jen909> If I get a QHD monitor is my CPU going to be under more stress (no gaming)?
<Bashing-om> PeterX: While the command is legit . What do you hope to obtain from the PPA  " leolik/leolik " ? see: https://launchpad.net/~leolik/+archive/ubuntu/leolik for starters .
<vfw> Vysty: Having separate /home/ partition is a very good idea.
<Vysty> It will be a good idea once I find all my stuff.
<PeterX_> what does sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service{,.disabled} do?
<vfw> Vysty:  And encrypting your data is probably a good thing until you find yourself locked out of it.  I don't do it because I'm afraid it would happen to me.
<Vysty> Is anyone able to help me locate a missing encrypted folder?
<Vysty> One of my directories turned into a broken link.
<vfw> Vysty: Tell us more about the broken link.  Go to the command line and try it.
<vfw> Vysty: ls /path/to/broken-link
<vfw> Vysty: ls -l /path/to/broken-link
<vfw> Vysty: ls -l /path/to/broken-link |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> Vysty: Is the broken link an encrypted directory?
<elGALLO> installed 16.04 server CLI only. later installed desktop minimal but my passwd doesnt work on GUI only ssh. any ideas on how to log in?
<vfw> elGALLO: Not sure what you mean by "GUI only ssh"
<elGALLO> i can tunnel into ubuntu from my macbook via ssh as "user@ubuntu.ip" with my password
<elGALLO> i installed desktop GUI
<elGALLO> when i try to logon from login screen i kep getting incorrect password
<vfw> elGALLO: Oh, so the login manager will not let you login?
<elGALLO> correct only via command line via ssh
<vfw> elGALLO: Can you log in to a console?  Like tty6?
<vfw> elGALLO: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<elGALLO> do that while the login screen is showing?
<vfw> yes
<elGALLO> standby
<elGALLO> yes it lets me in
<vfw> elGALLO: So I guess there is something wrong with the login manager.  Not sure what youg et with "desktop minimal"
<vfw> elGALLO: I suppose it is gdm?
<vfw> elGALLO: Or maybe sddm?
<Vysty> vfw: Sorry my computer froze up.
<Vysty> vfw: It's looking like I may have royally fucked up.
<vfw> elGALLO: ps aux gdm    or    ps aux sddm
<vfw> Vysty: So what exactly did you do?
<elGALLO> standby
<Vysty> vfw: The entire time I have been backing up, that encrypted folder was not included in the backup.
<Vysty> Or it's hidden somehow.
<Bashing-om> elGALLO: ^^ Yes, perhaps " desktop minimal " does not include a login manager ?? what Desktop did you install ?
<Vysty> I'm freaking out a bit.
<Vysty> The last 5 years of my life are in that folder.
<vfw> Vysty: ls -l /path/to/broken-link |& nc termbin.com 9999
<elGALLO> sudo apt-get install lightdm unity
<Kres> ello
<reisio> 'lo
<vfw> elGALLO: So that is what you installed?
<Vysty> vfw: http://termbin.com/urv4
<Vysty> sorry, ignore that
<elGALLO> yes
<Vysty> that's not it
<Kres> hello pratyush
<vfw> Vysty: What is that /boot  ?
<Vysty> Hold on a sec...
<vfw> Vysty: Oh ok.
<unperturbed> Hey Kres
<Kres> Hello unperturbed
<Vysty> http://termbin.com/wuje
<Vysty> I think that may have found it.
<Vysty> I'm trying to open it. It looks like it may be hidden.
<FireStriker> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<Kres> Hello
<Vysty> Or not. It's still broken.
<Kres> I'm so bored
<Bashing-om> elGALLO: What release are we working with .. maybe try and see what results starting the GUI from terminal ?
<elGALLO> 16.04.1 server
<Vysty> Bashing-om: Do you have any experience with encrypted folders?
<Vysty> Bashing-om: I appear to have one that has vanished.
<Bashing-om> Vysty: Nope, sorry .. None on the desktops . I do not know how encryption works .
<Vysty> I FOUND IT!!!
<Vysty> Oh my god.
<vfw> elGALLO: You might just try again.  Maybe uninstall lightdm and unity and install sddm and xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop
<elGALLO> how do i starrt gui from terminal?
<vfw> elGALLO: systemctl start lightdm
<vfw> elGALLO: (from where you are now...)
<Romin1> Hi. I installed Ubuntu on a separate ext4 partition using a USB drive with Ubuntu installer on it. But when I load up bios to select something to boot, only windows appears. I have windows 8 installed. How can I make Ubuntu boot?
<FireStriker> I have a 2013 HP Pavilion laptop (Model no: 15-e010ax) which im having problimes with drivers
<elGALLO> ok but how do I install without all the bloatware?
<vfw> elGALLO: I don't know really.  I just would not install the GUI in the first place.
<elGALLO> well the only reason im installing GUI is to run ...
<elGALLO> http://askubuntu.com/questions/463486/can-no-longer-use-screen-share-to-connect-mac-to-ubuntu-since-upgrading-to-14-04
<elGALLO> can't get mac findr to see ubuntu files
<FireStriker> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vfw> elGALLO: sudo apt-get install sddm xfce4
<vfw> elGALLO: Or:  sudo apt-get install sddm lxde
<tod_shis> or openbox
<tod_shis> jwm
<qingshuqiutian> hi...
<Kres> Wow, lots of yellow and orange text
<FireStriker> I have a 2013 hp laptop wich im having some problems with. Network drivers are messed up and it will not boot into ubuntu with the quite thing on
<FireStriker> It keeps flashing ubuntu
<FireStriker> The specs are  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23510185/
<haps_> hello. what is the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<krytarik> !debian | haps_
<ubottu> haps_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<coogle> Hello all, I am banging my head against the wall with this and
<coogle>                 I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I'm
<coogle>                 working on an RPi project and I need to restart lightDM from
<coogle>                 Apache. I've tried creating a shell script to execute 'service
<coogle>                 lightdm restart' and adding that to sudoers as www-data, but
<coogle>                 I'm still getting Access Denied
<haps_> that link is broken, krytarik
<haps_> thank you though
<krytarik> haps_: Ugh yeah, apparently.
<FireStriker> Evey things braking now days
<SatoshiRole> Hi, I've done a minimal ubuntu 14.04 install for a kiosk. I installed pulseaudio, and added my user to the audio group. I'm not getting any sound however. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot.
<haps_> SatoshiRole: perhaps you need audio drivers
<SatoshiRole> haps_, could be, how would I check that?
<Flannel> coogle: If you run the script as www-data in a terminal, does it behave the same?  (also, you'll want to not paste so many lines in your question in the future.  Fewer, longer lines is the way to go)
<coogle> Yeah sorry my terminal messed that up lol
<haps_> SatoshiRole: step one - confirm the existence of speakers in said kiost
<coogle> Flannel: Yeah, I have... www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/restart-lightdm.sh in my sudoers
<SatoshiRole> haps_, check. In fact they worked when I tested it with the Ubuntu live CD.
<Flannel> coogle: And running said script works fine when you run it as www-data in a terminal?
<haps_> SatoshiRole: oh hey, is pulse audio something you downloaded?
<coogle> Flannel: nope it dies too
<coogle> sudo -u www-data /usr/local/bin/restart-lightdm.sh
<coogle> Failed to restart lightdm.service: Access denied
<haps_> SatoshiRole: as in its not part and parcel with the os
<SatoshiRole> haps_, I was following instructions here:
<SatoshiRole> https://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/
<haps_> SatoshiRole: you may be missing dependencies. i dont know what im doing but try sudo apt-get install -f and then restart
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: Remind me again, what release is this, and is this system on a wired network connection ?
<Flannel> coogle: You need another sudo in there.  Adding it to sudoers lets you run it with sudo without a password, but you still need to invoke sudo for that command
<haps_> SatoshiRole: if that doesnt work try launching the app from the terminal and see what error message it gives you
<coogle> Flannel: you mean in the bash?
<coogle> +script
<FireStriker> Who mentioned me? Irc app crashed
<Flannel> coogle: No, you need to ivoke sudo when you run the script
<SatoshiRole> haps_, no broken packages. What sux even more, is not error messages.
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: < Bashing-om> FireStriker: Remind me again, what release is this, and is this system on a wired network connection ?
<Flannel> coogle: If you put yourself for that command as NOPASSWD, you still would have to type "sudo restart-lightdm.sh", you just won't need to type a password
<SatoshiRole> haps_, I need to get a better understanding of how the audio stack links together.
<haps_> SatoshiRole: there are no error messages at all?
<FireStriker> Its 16.04 lts wireless connection
<SatoshiRole> haps_, nope everything seems to be working perfectly, just no sound comes out of the speakers.
<haps_> SatoshiRole: i guess look at the man page, their site for any dependencies. then if that doesnt work try another app
<FireStriker> The wiresless driveres desnt work till i logout and back In
<coogle> Flannel: ah right so the first sudo executes as www-data, second executes as root?
<coogle> sudo -u www-data sudo /usr/local/bin/restart-lightdm.sh
<Flannel> coogle: Correct
<haps_> does anyone know when ubuntu started shipping with mir?
<coogle> Flannel: oddly enough that second one asks me for a password which it shouldn't be doing..
<coogle> I'll go dig in my sudoers
<coogle> I'm sure that's gotta be my bad somewhere.
<Flannel> coogle: Give access to your own user, and verify it works (that way you don't need to do the sudo -u wrapper)
<Flannel> coogle: Then work your way "out"
<SatoshiRole> haps_, I'm looking at the Ubuntu machine I'm on right now. pulseaudio is installed, and running on this machine. Do you know anything about how it connects to the speakers? I know pulsaudio is middleware. Pehaps, I'm missing a link in the chain.
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: Cannnot advise about the WIFI issue . as to graphics what returns ' dpkg -l | grep fglrx ' ?
<FireStriker> I will have a look
<coogle> Flannel: Will do. Thanks I missed the once-removed permission issue and was banging my head for about an hour lol
<FireStriker> Rebooting now
<coogle> Thank you
<Flannel> coogle: No worries, good luck.
<haps_> SatoshiRole: i know very little about the way ubuntu or nix systems in general work
<coogle> thx
<FireStriker> Booting into grub
<FireStriker> Ok im now loading into ubuntu, any idear why i cant boot with quite splash Bashing-om ?
<SatoshiRole> haps_, thanks. I'll keep asking here. I've worn out Google. ;)
<haps_> good luck my friend
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: We be investigating if any of the old drivers remain on the system and then see about getting the radeon driver installed .
<FireStriker> -i or -l ?
<FireStriker> Its l right
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: Be a lower case L (ell) .
<SatoshiRole> I'm trying to diagnose a no sound issue. Does anyone have a good understanding of how pulseaudio links up with the output device? I need to pick your brain.
<haps_> so is mir going to happen or has it stalled
<krytarik> !debian | haps_: Updated the link, thanks!
<ubottu> haps_: Updated the link, thanks!: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<FireStriker> It returns nothing
<FireStriker> Sudo than command?
<reisio> haps_: I reckon even if it does happen it won't last
<SatoshiRole> haps_, I heard mir was going to be a non default option in 17.04
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: That is a good thing here . ok how about ' lsmod | grep radeon ; lsmod | grep amdgpu ' ?
<haps_> krytarik: so does ubuntu constantly use the latest version of debian? what if debian stopped being maintained? what if debian evolved into something that was not compatible with ubuntu?
<SatoshiRole> haps_, you can do it now if you want to, but expect it to break some things:
<SatoshiRole> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-test-mir-and-unity-8-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<haps_> SatoshiRole reisio thats so sad -- i wish mir had been developed and adopted swiftly
<haps_> a system built from the ground up would be much better
<reisio> haps_: what makes you think that
<FireStriker> Got some thing  http://i.imgur.com/eG2NsL4.jpg
<SatoshiRole> haps_, it's no small task. They are already making their own desktop environment, Unity. Leveraging other people's work rather than building from the ground up is what Open Source is all about.
<haps_> reisio: because of intuitive reasons
<SatoshiRole> not even to mention the backward compatability nightmare they have to maintain with X11
<haps_> so anyway, its still X then. what api should one use to create windows and write to video buffers for X?
<haps_> specifically for ubuntu and elementary
<Bashing-om> !tab | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: ^ and no return for the grep amdgpu ?
<FireStriker> Nope
<helloworld> hello everybody
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: K .. so we are dealing with the radeon driver . did it load ? show ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<Guest67990> I have a question when you are ready
<Flannel> Guest67990: best to just ask it
<Guest67990> I have a couple of old computers I'd like to turn into TOR relays. When you have a second I'd like someone to help me decide which version of ubuntu would be best.
<FireStriker> Bashing-om: its only useing the apu
<FireStriker> Bashing-om:  http://i.imgur.com/59UcKUk.jpg
<Guest67990> Should I just go with the latest version?
<SatoshiRole> I have a no sound issue. I just about worn out Google today. Can anyone help me troubleshoot it?
<FireStriker> But i think the apu graphics is in charge of bultin desply the video out hamdled by the gpu and when the winds blowing the right way it uses the gpu in games
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: Well, the radeon driver is correct for the kabini series cards . and it is loaded . With removing "quiet splash" you boot up with no problems other than that the plymouth-splash is not displayed ?
<FireStriker>  Yep and with "quite splash" it flashes like nuts Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: Well then to me we have a systemd not handling plymouth startup . And presently I am so confused by how systemd does this . I not much further help .
<FireStriker> Lol thats alright
<FireStriker> Hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, greetings
<koroso> hey all
<haps_> hello
<FireStriker> Do you think you could help me, i have a 2013 HP Laptop which has 16.04 amd win 8 dual boot. When booting with "quite splash" it flahses like nuts and doenst boot.
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, sorry, I have no experience at all with win8.  I suspect you have some efi issues which I have been fortunate enough to avoid.
<FireStriker> I have fixed the efi issues
<FireStriker> i think
<FireStriker> It wouldnt boot to grub at first
<cfhowlett> post the issues.  someone will know.
<SatoshiRole> FireStriker, so you got it installed? So I assume 16.04 forked from the live CD?
<FireStriker> Yep
<FireStriker> The iso on the website from the torent
<FireStriker> On a usb
<FireStriker> I think the install is a little messed
<FireStriker> It took longer than usealy to install
<SatoshiRole> FireStriker: But it boots when you do not enable quiet boot?
<glitchd> can anyone make heads or tails from this error while trying to compile a program?
<FireStriker> Yep if i do it goes nuts
<glitchd> make[2]: *** No rule to make target 'ext/CMakeFiles/cryptopp.dir/build'.  Stop.
<glitchd> CMakeFiles/Makefile2:1409: recipe for target 'ext/CMakeFiles/cryptopp.dir/all' failed
<glitchd> make[1]: *** [ext/CMakeFiles/cryptopp.dir/all] Error 2
<glitchd> Makefile:83: recipe for target 'all' failed
<glitchd> make: *** [all] Error 2
<FireStriker> !pastebin | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SatoshiRole> FireStriker: did you enable proprietary graphic driver?
<FireStriker> No proprietary graphics driver
<glitchd> i gotta rememebr not to paste into the channel..
<glitchd> sry guy
<FireStriker> Thats alright
<SatoshiRole> FireStriker: Is there one available?
<FireStriker> I do it some times Too
<FireStriker> Idk
<FireStriker> Theres one for the amd cpu (apu)
<FireStriker> But nothing for the gpu or the apu
<glitchd> can anyone make heads or tails as to why im getting this error while compiling a program? http://pastebin.com/YFr2n4Fp
<FireStriker> I am temted to nuke my ubuntu install and start aign something broke while i was instaling it
<SatoshiRole> FireStriker: what you are describing sounds like a graphics driver issue. You could try playing with the grub resolution settings, like make it 1024x768. Something you know just about every graphic card can handle.
<FireStriker> I tryed out the xubuntu live cd before hand which wifi worked
<Bashing-om> glitchd: FireStriker : There are no proprietary drivers for ATI in 16.04, kabini card here and the correct radeon driver is loaded .
<FireStriker> The moment i told ubuntu to install no wifi
<FireStriker> I had to load into the live cd and log out and back in ( did that my acdent tryingto figer out what was going on)
<SatoshiRole> I'm trying to troubleshoot a no sound issue on 14.04.
<FireStriker> And wifi, but then it took the longest time to install.
<SatoshiRole> FireStriker: standard 16.04 has well known wifi issues, but mostly related to suspend, and hibernate.
<FireStriker> Might install lubuntu and install a de ontop this laptop is dieing
<glitchd> FireStriker, are you saying that ati is related to network card?
<FireStriker> Was that fixed in 16.04.1 SatoshiRole?
<glitchd> FireStriker, because my question was about network card drivers
<FireStriker> Nope ati has nothing to do with the network card
<glitchd> FireStriker, then your statement to me makes no sense as i was not asking about graphics drivers
<FireStriker> Ok
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, did you install xubuntu?
<FireStriker> Nope ubuntu
<FireStriker> Xubuntu is on the older stable toshiba
<ohlolz> why do i have trouble installing through UEFI and not Legacy? using Rufus as USB creator. my pc is faairly new
<SatoshiRole> FireStriker: I don't know, not the wifi issues. It's only the standard Unity version that seems to have the issues.
<cfhowlett> ?  so not relevant to this discussion or did I miss something?
<Vysty> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu and formatting my hard drive, and I'm looking at re-partitioning my hard drive. Can anyone help walk me through partitioning my hard drive properly?
<ohlolz> what coud it be=
<FireStriker> glitchd: i was just saying what was happing durning the install
<ohlolz> is it just me or 16.10 have too many graphic problems? even on new computers?
<cfhowlett> ohlolz, no idea what "too many" means. more useful to focus on fixing YOUR issue, yes?
<ohlolz> just me or too much drama with 16.a0?
<ohlolz> 16.10 i mean
<cfhowlett> useless query.
<cfhowlett> !details | ohlolz
<ubottu> ohlolz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<glitchd> can any other drive take the place of ath5k?
<ohlolz> i had to revert to 16.04 coz 16.10 doesnt show up. i assume graphic problems
<ohlolz> and i bought my Dell pc this year
<cfhowlett> "16.10 doesn't show up" ... what?
<Vysty> Anyone able to help me with partitioning and formatting my disk for a new install?
<ohlolz> cfhowlett: black screen is very likely graphic problems
<tod_shis> yes
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | ohlolz
<ubottu> ohlolz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<FireStriker> Yep lol how do i change grub to let uefi do its thing and boot into windows, nukeing the partion and installing 16.04 LUbuntu with a DE ontop, smaller, and i hope thers less problems
<glitchd> if my lan card provides wifi for my desktop, is it safe to assume it uses the same driver as the wifi interface?
<tod_shis> you got gparted Vysty?
<ohlolz> also my direct upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 failed in the middle
<Vysty> tod_shis: Not sure. I'm reinstalling 16.04
<glitchd> Vysty, how do you want to partition?
<ohlolz> going back to 16.04 now
<Vysty> glitchd: Good question. I was recommended to do 4G for swap, 80G for /home, and the rest for everything else.
<glitchd> Vysty, how much ram do you have installed on the system?
<Vysty> I think it's 2G
<glitchd> then yea 4g swap is what you want
<Vysty> What's the difference between primary and logical?
<reisio> Vysty: as far as GNU/Linux is concerned, nothing
<glitchd> not positive on that one..
<cfhowlett> Vysty, technically, Ubuntu will run on a 2gb ram system - but very slowly.  Lubuntu/Xubuntu perform better on low spec systems like that.
<Vysty> And do I want it at the Beginning or End of this space?
<reisio> Vysty: are you dual booting?
<tod_shis> swap as part 1
<Vysty> reisio: No. I had WIndows on it before but I never used it. I'm wiping it out.
<reisio> Vysty: then let Ubuntu's installer do its own automated partitioning & formatting
<Vysty> Got it. Will it properly do the swap?
<glitchd> you can always redo swap aferward
<reisio> I haven't heard otherwise in a decade or so
<Vysty> Great.
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: it will match the RAM.
<glitchd> if my lan card provides wifi for my desktop, is it safe to assume it uses the same driver as the wifi interface?
<Vysty> General consensus is to let Ubuntu do the paritioning by itself?
<cfhowlett> yes
<glitchd> for he uninitiated, yes
<Vysty> Going for it.
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: I prefer 1.5 times the RAM, so I do it manually.
 * cfhowlett thinks /Bane voice on/ "But we are initiated, aren't we Mr. Wayne?"
 * tod_shis normaly makes 4 partitions
<glitchd> and i always change swappiness to 10 from 60
 * reisio headdesks
<glitchd> lol
<FireStriker> Anyone here knows how to chance grub so it doesnt stop the uefi boot
<haps_> yep
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: of course such specifics are personal preference, and make little difference to most, just like swap size, and drive position.
<sputnikCCCP> glitchd: of course such specifics are personal preference, and make little difference to most, just like swap size, and drive position. :)
 * tod_shis with 4gb ram dont boter with swap at all
<glitchd> reisio, hows your head doing after that?
<sputnikCCCP> reisio, hows your head doing after that? :)
<FireStriker> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sputnikCCCP> !grub :)
<sputnikCCCP> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 :)
<glitchd> sputnikCCCP, SatoshiRole =)
<sputnikCCCP> sputnikCCCP, SatoshiRole =) :)
<SatoshiRole> tod_shis: swap is where the hibernate file is stored.
<sputnikCCCP> tod_shis: swap is where the hibernate file is stored. :)
<FireStriker> Lol
<sputnikCCCP> Lol :)
<FireStriker> Um
<sputnikCCCP> Um :)
<tod_shis> i dont hiber
<sputnikCCCP> i dont hiber :)
<glitchd> lol
<sputnikCCCP> lol :)
<FireStriker> ...
<sputnikCCCP> ... :)
<cfhowlett> ehco bot?  turn that stuff off.
<sputnikCCCP> ehco bot? turn that stuff off. :)
<tod_shis> bot attack
<sputnikCCCP> bot attack :)
<FireStriker> What is going on
<sputnikCCCP> What is going on :)
<ohlolz> cfhowlett: i can't use modset coz i can't reach to a higher lever where i'm able to use it
<sputnikCCCP> cfhowlett: i can't use modset coz i can't reach to a higher lever where i'm able to use it :)
<tgm4883> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<sputnikCCCP> !ops :)
<sputnikCCCP> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu :)
<glitchd> someone getting banned..
<FireStriker> Oh its a bot
<SatoshiRole> lol
<ohlolz> cfhowlett: i can't use modset coz i can't reach to a higher lever where i'm able to use it
<tod_shis> Drone'
<ohlolz> cfhowlett: nomodeset
<cfhowlett> ohlolz, eh?  when you boot, hit the esc key to get the grub menu, edit the command line and launch
<glitchd> if my lan card provides wifi for my desktop is it safe to assume it uses the same driver as the wifi interface uses?
<FireStriker> That was wird
<reisio> glitchd: wha?
<SatoshiRole> I'm trying to troubleshoot a no sound issue. I've exhausted my Google searches.
<ohlolz> cfhowlett: it's not booting coz there's nothing on my pc installed, just attempting to install from USB
<Enthralled> guys, does anyone know how to fix this scaling issue? the contents inside windows are tiny. https://a.uguu.se/s3PZFjaT0uVH.png
<FireStriker> So how do i remove grub from boot so i can uninstall lubuntu (uefi)
<glitchd> reisio, huh?
<reisio> glitchd: a'wha?
<cfhowlett> ohlolz, read the wiki link.  you need to trigger grub at boot so you can get to the graphics settings
<SatoshiRole> FireStriker: grub is not eliminated by uefi.
<glitchd> FireStriker, from the windows recovery console you have to do something like "fixboot mbr" just google it
<glitchd> i mean to remove grub
<glitchd> reisio, when?
<cfhowlett> remove grub?  how do you plan to boot with no bootloader, glitchd
<FireStriker> I should be able to do it with the live cd anyway
<glitchd> cfhowlett, lol sounded ijke he was removing linux and trying to get rid of grub
<cfhowlett> right?
<Enthralled> nevermind, i sloved it with gnome-tweak-tool
<Enthralled> solved*
<FireStriker> Im doing a  reinstall im almost cernet the installs botched
<rkrohan> Heyo
<ohlolz> cfhowlett: i feel so dizzy trying to install 16.10 today. i'm happy i was able to get back to 16.04. will try ubuntu out first before installing a newer version
<Sumoniac> hi all, which program did you use for partitioning? (w.o/sfdisk,gparted)
<Pope__> hello
<FireStriker> Good idear
<glitchd> yi
<rkrohan> Does anyone have any idea how to install Ubuntu 14.04 desktop on raspberry pi 2?
<glitchd> yo
<rkrohan> I don't want the Ubuntu core
<reisio> rkrohan: use a newer version of Debian/Ubuntu
<FireStriker> I use the windows one Sumoniac to do all mine but i am starting to use gparted
<SatoshiRole> FireStriker: I think you're on the wrong track. You'll still need grub, but it will be installed when you reinstall Ubuntu with uefi on a gpt partitioned drive.
<rkrohan> reisio: I can't find a new version of Ubuntu desktop for raspberry pi
<FireStriker> Ik and than i can fix it aing
<Sumoniac> rktohan u can create your ubuntu with buildroot/busybox
<reisio> rkrohan: older versions will be even less likely to support that arch
<SatoshiRole> rkrohan: Ubuntu Mate has a version for Raspberry Pi. Unity is to heavy.
<cfhowlett> ohlolz, general advice: LTS is great for most users.  If you REALLY and TRULY need the latest, shiniest stuff, go for it.  But LTS only saves tons of headaches.
<NoSunWithoutU> im curious: what shortcut keys do you have for your windows switcher?
<ohlolz> cfhowlett: lesson learned
<SatoshiRole> rkrohan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<NoSunWithoutU> SatoshiRole, dont be Nakamoto
<SatoshiRole> NoSunWithoutU: My name is Craig... LOL
<NoSunWithoutU> as long as its not Nakamoto, ok
<SatoshiRole> Wright... i mean right!
<NoSunWithoutU> or write?
<NoSunWithoutU> or maybe wrhayte?
<SatoshiRole> I have a laptop that I installed ubuntu as a web kiosk. I can't figure out how to get the sound working. A full install of Ubuntu gets the sound working fine. Anyone know the correct packages to be installed?
<Vysty> Alright, I just finished the reinstall of 16.04 and my computer is freezing when I click on the "Search your computer" icon. Is this a common problem?
<Vysty> glitchd: Got a new one for ya. I just reinstalled 16.04 again and my computer is freezing up when I click on the "Search your Computer" icon in Unity.
<ohlolz> Vysty: did you have problems with 16.10 too?
<Vysty> I haven't tried 16.10, yet.
<RatchetTheGamer> What's the advantages of 16.10?
<ohlolz> Vysty: k
<cfhowlett> RatchetTheGamer, read the release notes.
<ohlolz> i couldn't even install 16.10 to tell you RatchetTheGamer
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: I've seen that before. Never was able to get Unity to work. Could be a RAM, or HD issue, but in my cases it was likely a graphics driver issue. I dad to go with another distro like Ubuntu Mate.
<Vysty> SatoshiRole: Tell me more. What's that?
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: It's Ubuntu with the Mate desktop rather than Unity.
<ohlolz> get a better computer for unity to to werk
<Vysty> Do I need to reinstall or is that just a different shell?
<SatoshiRole> Mate is a Gnome 2 fork. Much lighter weight.
<ohlolz> dont be so greedy. Unity's new motto
<cfhowlett> ohlolz, or, as always, choose a different Desktop Environment.  Easy and cheaper than buying hardware
 * tod_shis uses xfce
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: you may be able to just install the Mate desktop on top of what you already did, but it would be much cleaner to reinstall.
<Vysty> SatoshiRole: No problem to reinstall. It was quick. How do I do it to use Mate?
<tod_shis> yes
<tod_shis> Vysty
<tod_shis> what cpu is it?
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<tod_shis> and gpu?
<Vysty> tod_shis: How do I find out?
<tod_shis> lscpu
<Vysty> tod_shis: Should I pastebin it or is there specific info you want?
<tod_shis> intel or amd?
<Vysty> AMD
<Vysty> AMD Turion II P540 Dual-Core Processor
<tod_shis> dual core?
<tod_shis> oh.... ok
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: yea, Unity is too heavy for that.
<tod_shis> older turion
<Vysty> I was using Gnome before.
<Vysty> With 14.04
<SatoshiRole> you'll get much better performance from Mate, or XFCE.
<Vysty> I'll try out Mate.
<tod_shis> or a 32 bit linux
<hateball> 32-bit is going away, not really a prime choice for a fresh install
<Vysty> How do I figure out how much RAM I have? I think it's 2 GB.
<hateball> Vysty: free -m
<Vysty> I chose the 32 bit Ubuntu Mate iso.
<SatoshiRole> That processor will do 64bit. I would do 32bit if you never plan to have more than 2GB of RAM, otherwise go 64bit.
<Vysty> Oh, maybe I have 4GB RAM.
<SatoshiRole> yea, go 64bit then.
<Vysty> Just to be sure, when I use free -m, which part shows me the RAM?
<Vysty> The Mem total?
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: the mem total is whatever's left after the bios and kernel reserve chunks
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: use something like lshw if you want to ask the ram chips directly
<Vysty> Yea  looks like 3695 MB
<glitchd__> Vysty, go with xfce
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: ps: it's normal for "used/free" to be maxed out, ignore that, look at buff/cache and available instead
<ohlolz> gotta go nite nite
<Vysty> buff is 1029 and available isd 2765
<Vysty> glitchd: Why do you say XFCE?
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: the number under total is it.
<Vysty> I'm basically trying to figure out the best Ubuntu distro to go with.
<SatoshiRole> you can see it under top also
<Vysty> SatoshiRole: You still recommend Mate?
<SatoshiRole> XFCE is a little lighter weight, but not nearly as nice. I think it's worth the slight performance hit to go Mate.
<Vysty> Got it.
<Vysty> Is Mate lighter than Gnome?
<SatoshiRole> yes
<SatoshiRole> a lot
<Vysty> Sweet, because I was using Gnome before.
<Vysty> SatoshiRole: I don't remember if you were here when I asked; when I reinstall using Ubuntu Mate, should I just let Ubuntu decide on the partitions?
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: you do realise you can install any WM/DE on any distro, it's just that various install media choose different ones by default?
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: if you have no special needs, and you are find with the SWAP being equal to the RAM, yes.
<Vysty> Triffid_Hunter: Nope. What's a WM/DE?
<spm_draget> For a 16.04LTS, is there also a non-PAE kernel in the image or somewhere an install-image available that does not need PAE?
<Vysty> SatoshiRole: I've read in some other places that the swap should be double the RAM.
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: window manager / desktop environment, the chunk of software that handles drawing a bunch of your graphical stuff
<spm_draget> I got an old Via C3 1,2Ghz - it should run ubuntu, but lacks PAE
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: swap must be more than ram if you intend to use hibernate-to-disk, otherwise swap should be (how much ram you need) - (how much ram you have)
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: equal is what Ubuntu does by default. There are a lot of opinions about that. I prefer 1.5.
<Vysty> Triffid_Hunter: Yes I realize that, but I'm novice enough and frustrated enough to want to wipe the thing clean and just start over.
<Vysty> SatoshiRole: My understanding is very limited, so if this question doesn't make sense, that's why: if I'm planning on recording audio and video, will I need a bigger swap?
<hateball> In case those applications saturate your RAM. But you're better off buying more RAM instead.
<Vysty> hateball: Got it.
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: if you're planning on video editing, you're gonna want way more than 4GB of ram and an SSD.. if you start using your swap, buy more ram. also, swap on SSD is really fast but shreds the SSD's lifetime, and swap on regular disks gives mega-slowdown for everything when you max your ram
<Vysty> What's an SSD?
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: solid state disk
<Vysty> Aha.
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: My opinion is that with a mechanical drive, much more than equal to the RAM hits the point of diminishing returns pretty fast. If you are actually using Gigabytes of SWAP, your system will be pretty useless anyway.
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: basically swap should only ever be a safety net, not something you use and rely on every day
<journeymangeek> Triffid_Hunter: modern, quality SSDs are unlikely to wear out under normal use
<Vysty> Consensus seems to be leave Swap at RAM. Got it. :)
<Vysty> Regarding upgrading hardware, when it comes time for that I'm buying a new computer.
<Vysty> This thing is almost 6 years old.
<journeymangeek> lol
<journeymangeek> I have decade old systems in use
<Triffid_Hunter> journeymangeek: unless you have spotify :P
<journeymangeek> (with upgrades)
<Vysty> And has been able to serve me faithfully due to Ubuntu.
<journeymangeek> Triffid_Hunter: got me there
<Vysty> It was dying within 6 months with Windows.
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: my current laptop was made in 2008 ;)
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: the reason for that is in order for your system to hibernate, you need at least equal to the RAM. I like a little more, but it's not going to make much difference.
<Vysty> What's the difference between hibernation and suspension?
<journeymangeek> hibernation - dump contents of ram to disk, and shut down, retriving the contents of ram next 'boot'
<SatoshiRole> suspend, or sleep freezes your session in RAM. Hibernate saves it to the SWAP partition. Hybrid sleep freezes it in RAM, and saves it to the SWAP partition.
<journeymangeek> suspension - keep ram in a low power state, for faster boot
<Vysty> Why would I want to hibernate instead of just shutting down?
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: suspend = ram is still powered. hibernate = ram contents copied to long-term storage (ie swap on disk) and system enters complete powerdown
<journeymangeek> Vysty: so you can pick up where you last stopped
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: It boots faster, and preserves your session with whatever you were working on.
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: because hibernate allows you to keep all your apps open across a complete powerdown event
<Vysty> Heh. This is like kicking an Ubuntu pinata.
<Triffid_Hunter> Vysty: so if you need to swap battery, hibernate will essentially keep all your stuff open whereas suspend will lose everything like a sudden power outage
<journeymangeek> (also unrelatedly, I am of the opinion that boot drives for *any* os need to be a SSD on a modern system. The performance is... just magically better)
<journeymangeek> Vysty: heh, amusingly, I haven't run a ubuntu desktop in ages
<Vysty> Linux pinata. Whatever.
<SatoshiRole> Vysty: It's always to get different perspectives.
<journeymangeek> (My personal server runs it)
<journeymangeek> I'm mainly a HW guy
<SatoshiRole> Now, if someone can just help me with this sound issue! lol
<lotuspsychje> !sound | SatoshiRole
<Vysty> Alright, so you guys saw what sort of hardware I'm working with. I'm about to do a fresh install again and format everything---knowing that I want to record audio and video and do some mild video and audio editing, what's the best way to go about this?
<ubottu> SatoshiRole: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hateball> SatoshiRole: What's the issue?
<journeymangeek> Vysty: my music making friend swears by https://ardour.org/
<SatoshiRole> hateball: I have a laptop that I'm setting up for a friend, as an Internet KIOSK. Sound works with a full install of Ubuntu, but....
<journeymangeek> for basic audio recording and editing, audacity is 'good enough'
<glitchd__> Vysty, sry got caught up in something, i suggested xfce because thats what i use and thats what works best for me.
<Vysty> journeymangeek: Not recording any music, just voice stuff.
<SatoshiRole> I'm doing a minimal install using server 14.04, with a light stack of xorg, openbox, and Chromium.
<Vysty> Audacity does the job for me for now.
<SatoshiRole> I have to manually install the audio packages, but I can't seem to find the combination that works.
<journeymangeek> Vysty: oh and a good mic ;p
<SatoshiRole> I've installed pulseaudio, and put the user in the audio group, but I get no sound.
<hateball> SatoshiRole: Does the server kernel even have modules for audio?
<journeymangeek> I used to swear by this for pure voice work http://www.conversationsnetwork.org/levelator but its been years since I audio-engineered and it seems that's dead
<hateball> SatoshiRole: "lspci -k" should show if any modules are loaded for your audio device
<journeymangeek> hateball: I thought they stopped splitting the server and desktop kernel quite a while back?
<cfhowlett> Vysty, sudo apt install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-graphics   will get you started.  you can get the full meal deal by install ubuntustudio-desktop
<SatoshiRole> hateball: lemme check it out.
<Vysty> cfhowlett: I might ask you for that again after I do this reinstall.
<cfhowlett> Vysty, :)
<Vysty> journeymangeek: Got myself a good mic. :)
<Vysty> I'm hoping to get by with Audacity, Kdenlive, RecordmyDesktop, and so far I've used Cheese to record via webcam.
<Vysty> Alright, first one to remind me how to mount an ubuntu iso on a usb drive gets a gold star.
<SatoshiRole> hateball: looks like no... what am I looking for here?
<DeadEnd> SatoshiRole, love, dammit, love
<hateball> SatoshiRole: well you are looking for the section with Audio device, Kernel driver in use
<hateball> SatoshiRole: if that's not present, well you're not going to get any audio
<glitchd__> Vysty, mount or burn?
<Vysty> Mount.
<SatoshiRole> hateball:
<SatoshiRole> http://pastebin.com/WN1YUUHj
<Vysty> It's just a USB drive.
<DeadEnd> hateball, stop hating
<glitchd__> Vysty, are you gonna boot from the usb after?
<EriC^^> Vysty: dd
<Vysty> Yes.
<glitchd__> Vysty, ill give u the command
<EriC^^> Vysty: dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<glitchd__> Vysty, dd bs=4M if=/iso.iso of=/dev/sdb?
<glitchd__> yea what he said lol
<SatoshiRole> hateball: so what do I need to install? I installed pulseaudio, pulseaudio-utils, and alsa-utils.
<Vysty> What's the bs=4M for?
<glitchd__> it makes it write faster
<EriC^^> blocksize of buffer
<Vysty> And is it sdX or sdb?
<glitchd> sdb
<EriC^^> sdb if that's your usb
<glitchd> do lsblk to see what your usb is called
<Vysty> Ah balls I froze it again.
<hateball> SatoshiRole: Do you have any audio files to test with? If you launch the player/file from a terminal, do you get any output?
<Vysty> Oh wait, there we go.
<Vysty> It's sdb.
<hateball> Vysty: If your machine keeps freezing you may want to check the HDD health with smartctl
<glitchd> then there you go
<SatoshiRole> hateball: I have a browser installed. I've just been testing it on Youtube, and other sites.
<Vysty> I've just been informed that my system isn't hefty enough to handle Unity.
<Vysty> And how to do figure out my full path extension?
<cfhowlett> Vysty, well then: lubuntu or xubuntu are your friends
<hateball> SatoshiRole: wget some wav sample, try playing it with aplay
<SatoshiRole> hateball: I'm wondering of my script is not loading it right.
<SatoshiRole> http://pastebin.com/6GPHgpBh
<SatoshiRole> start-pulseaudio-x11 should do it right. I see pulseaudio is running in top.
<SatoshiRole> hateball: hmm... you got a source?
<hateball> SatoshiRole: No, but googling "wav test" should net you something I bet
<SatoshiRole> okay
<hateball> Might be there are some wavs on your system already
<SatoshiRole> hateball: not likely. I did a very minimal install.
<hateball> SatoshiRole: Any reason you're giving yourself pain instead of just installing something like Lubuntu?
<SatoshiRole> If I have to resort to converting a working desktop into a KIOSK, I will, but two reasons. Learning experiance, and performance.
<SatoshiRole> tell me more about this kernel modules. what loads it?
<DeadEnd> i love i3
<hateball> SatoshiRole: modprobe
<DeadEnd> i3 is lighter than lxde
<SatoshiRole> hateball: got one. any flags on aplay?
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, modprobe to load, rmmod to remove
<SatoshiRole> hateball: It thinks it's playing, but no sound
<hateball> SatoshiRole: made sure you've got the right device selected in pulseaudio ?
<hateball> otherwise you need to use flags with aplay to force device
<SatoshiRole> hateball: no, how do I check?
<SatoshiRole> pacmd?
<hateball> SatoshiRole: yea, but I dont recall the syntax offhand
<knot> when i update the system using spt-get update , i got the result as W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:1397BC53640DB551. can anyone tell me why i am getting this
<hateball> SatoshiRole: pacmd info, will show current status
<knot> s/spt/apt
<hateball> knot: using a ppa with expired key?
<glitchd> knot, there are commands to add the key
<glitchd> knot, google it
<glitchd> knot, sry i dont remember the exact command for it off hand
<knot> glitchd: i have to add this key to get an update
<glitchd> knot, right
<SatoshiRole> hateball: It's overwhelming. I don't know how to read it.
<SatoshiRole> http://pastebin.com/0NJCYjYB
<siddig> could i ask for support in an issue here ?
<glitchd> knot can you pm me the error msg?
<hateball> !ask | siddig
<ubottu> siddig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<glitchd> siddig, this is the place for it
<knot> thanks hateball, glitchd
<siddig> after i download any software i can't install it as my correct password didn't work  i am using ubuntu mate 16.04lts
<cfhowlett> siddig, what error messages?
<SatoshiRole> siddig: fresh install of 16.04?
<knot> SatoshiRole: you can also use insmod for inserting your module
<siddig> org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.74'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<siddig> yes fresh installed yesterday
<cfhowlett> siddig, using sudo or pkexec
<SatoshiRole> knot: would that go in the same script that I'm using to start pulseaudio?
<siddig> sudo
<SatoshiRole> siddig: any other users on this system?
<siddig> no
<SatoshiRole> siddig: dumb question. You check the capslock?
<siddig> yep ,unfortunately
<SatoshiRole> siddig: is this a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<RatchetTheGamer> What's the best way to make a boot usb for uefi?
<cfhowlett> !usb | RatchetTheGamer
<ubottu> RatchetTheGamer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<siddig> yes
<knot> SatoshiRole:i have no idea of pulseaudio,but for loading your device driver module that command is used
<SatoshiRole> hateball: Did I loose you in all that? :)
<hateball> SatoshiRole: no, I have to try and do some actual work while at work also :p
<SatoshiRole> hateball: oh, cool. At least I have a clue what's going on now.
<SatoshiRole> knot: I'm lacking on understanding the audio stack. Do you know what usually loads the module in Ubuntu?
<ANTI_psychiatry> Psychiatry         i __ s :     F__R__A__U__D       F__R__A__U__D      F__R__A__U__D                      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           PLS,visit: antipsychiatry.org
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, insmod
<glitchd> ANTI_psychiatry, goodbye
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: I mean, like where, in what config file or script, and at what point?
<krytarik> !ops | ANTI_psychiatry
<ubottu> ANTI_psychiatry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, no, thats the command to load a module
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, what module?
<ANTI_psychiatry> wake up  WAKE UP :    Psychiatry         i __ s :     F__R__A__U__D       F__R__A__U__D      F__R__A__U__D                      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           PLS,visit: antipsychiatry.org
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: The sound, driver module... I think.
<cfhowlett> !ops | ANTI_psychiatry
<ubottu> ANTI_psychiatry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, did it not load on its own?
<LinuxNovice> hello, I'm new to Linux. I wanted to know whether Linux Mint has security issues attached with its various distros. I read somewhere that it had to deal with some security breach.
<cfhowlett> hexchat users: /ignore username will do eaclty that.
<ducasse> !mint | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, best you ask mint about its issues.  it's not ubuntu nor supported here
<LinuxNovice> Is it safe to use for personal banking and such other transactions.
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: right we found Audio device, Kernel driver is not loaded.
<LinuxNovice> Linux Mint will say its distros are safe. Someone there actually recommended Mint over other distros.
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, 16.04?
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: then try ##linux
<LinuxNovice> I wanted to know the general opinion about that.
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, again; mint is not discussed or supported here because this is - wait for it - UBUNTU support.
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: 14.04 server.
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, ok 1 sec
<LinuxNovice> Since the community here is large, I thought of raising that query here.
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: if you want the general opinion then ##linux is a general place to ask. please stop now.
<LinuxNovice> By the way , I like Ubuntu and its variants a lot.
<cfhowlett> are you trolling us now, LinuxNovice?  we gave you serveral links.
<LinuxNovice> Is LXLE supported by Ubuntu?
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: I just wanted to mimic the way a full install of Ubuntu would do it. It's understandable that It's missing, since this is a very minimal install. I have to set these things up.
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: no
<cfhowlett> !flavors | LinuxNovice these are the flavors.  Not on this list?  not supported here.
<ubottu> LinuxNovice these are the flavors.  Not on this list?  not supported here.: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, ohh, i didnt know you were doing an install like that
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, what sound are you using? pulse or alsa?
<fossify> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, and im not sure off the top of my head so im searching for answers based on the info you give me
<LinuxNovice> I have used Lubuntu and Xubunt on my old laptop. Found them to be great distros. Can't use Ubuntu because my laptop is pretty old.
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: yea, it's for an Internet Kiosk. I followed these instructions, because he made it look super easy
<SatoshiRole> https://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/
<SatoshiRole> and it was. It  works great, except no audio.
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, it looks like you need to make the user a membre of the audio group for audio services to load
<glitchd> SatoshiRole,   sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: Yep, I did. I was wondering about that command though. Why $USER, and not user, the actual username?
<LinuxNovice> hey, it says there ##linux Cannot send to channel.
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, i think $USER is a variable that pulls the user name automatically
<cfhowlett> !register | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LinuxNovice> ok. But, what
<RatchetTheGamer> I'm going to use rufus what setting do I want to use for uefi?
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, register a nick.
<SatoshiRole> I followed those instructions exactly... twice actually. After many hours of searching, I wiped it, and did it all again with the same result.
<LinuxNovice> ok. But, what is your opinion on Linux Mint? Which one do you prefer Mint XFCE or Xubuntu?
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: Either I've overlooked something, or he has a subtle mistake in there.
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: isn't that obvious?
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, seriously?  knock it off.
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, he?
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: can you pastebin 'lspci -k'?
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, careful..
<LinuxNovice> you mean, Xubuntu?
<SatoshiRole> Oli Warner
<SatoshiRole> https://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: http://pastebin.com/WN1YUUHj
<SatoshiRole> Sorry! ducasse: http://pastebin.com/WN1YUUHj
<hateball> SatoshiRole: So... do you have one regular user-account, and then a special kiosk account?
<LinuxNovice> careful? with what?
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: so you're using the intel audio driver. have you checked alsamiser that nothing is muted, and that pulse is using the right device?
<hateball> SatoshiRole: I read the thing about using $USER instead of pointing to the kiosk user (in case it is different)
<SatoshiRole> hateball: No, not yet. I didn't want to add any extra complication at this point.
<ILoveDevRandom> ducasse, hi, man!
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, because youve been warned already, this is a ubuntu support channel. not an "what your opinion on this" channel.
<hateball> SatoshiRole: Alright then
<LinuxNovice> ok, dude. cool down.
<ducasse> ILoveDevRandom: hi :)
<ILoveDevRandom> ducasse, i3 rulz!
<cfhowlett> !topic | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, lol im not mad, im just telling you before you get kicked or banned for breaking the rules
<ILoveDevRandom> ducasse, what window switcher do you use?
<LinuxNovice> It seems Ubuntu has a larger community. I will try with some Ubuntu distros only.
<RatchetTheGamer> What settings do i use in rufus for uefi
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: Yes, I did check that. alsamixer had shown it turned all the way down, which I changed, but didn't make a difference. Is there anywhere else it could be muted?
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: try installing pavucontrol, then check that the right output device is selected and not muted.
<ducasse> ILoveDevRandom: none, i switch windows with keybindings.
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: I will. But if the kernel driver is not loaded, won't none of this make a difference?
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: but it is loaded.
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, also check to make sure the channel is not muted in alsa mixer
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: oh! I didn't see it. what is it that you see?
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: the 'lspci -k' output, under audio device - "Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel"
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: ah... okay. I'm dyslexic or something.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: easy to miss something when you've stared yourself blind for hours :)
<SatoshiRole> Yes, I've been at this since 5 this morning.
<ILoveDevRandom> ducasse, whats the maximum number of open windows youve ever experienced?
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: um, can pavucontrol be accessed on the terminal?
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: no, it's an x app. no gui?
<SatoshiRole> there is a GUI, but no desktop. let me see if I can figure out how to launch it.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: can you get a terminal?
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: no terminal emulators installed, just tty, and ssh.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: you're going to need one sonner or later
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: I'm going to add it to the same script that loads the browser, unless you know an easier way.
<ducasse> ILoveDevRandom: you should check out rofi, it can also be used as a window switcher
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: sounds good for now.
<ILoveDevRandom> ducasse, how do you switch between windows? what keyboard shortcuts?
<LinuxNovice> hi, what is best way of using android apps on ubuntu?
<ducasse> ILoveDevRandom: mod+arrow keys or jkl;
<ILoveDevRandom> ducasse, how do you know what apps are currently open?
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: you need an emulator
<glitchd> ILoveDevRandom, u can use remixOS in a vm to use android apps
<LinuxNovice> please explain that. I am new here.
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: i guess I don't know the command to launch it.
<LinuxNovice> to Linux.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: 'pavucontrol'
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: thats what I thought... let me doublecheck
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, install virtualbox, then download the iso for remixOS. then install remixOS in virtualbox. then boot the virtual machine. the install android apps on it.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: are you doing this from ~/xinitrc or similar?
<ILoveDevRandom> ducasse, how do you know what apps are currently open?
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, you can even use the play store on remixOS
<ducasse> ILoveDevRandom: i can see them, it's a tiling wm.
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, sry wrong user
<ILoveDevRandom> ducasse, but if theyre spreaded on various workspaces?
<LinuxNovice> what is this remixOS?
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, like i said i got names confused and those last few messages were meant for ILoveDevRandom
<ILoveDevRandom> glitchd, its ok
<ducasse> ILoveDevRandom: i don't have any problem keeping track of that. i usually start most of what i'll need automatically on startup.
<ILoveDevRandom> ducasse, and you keep them open til shutdown?
<ducasse> ILoveDevRandom: yes
<glitchd> anways, ILoveDevRandom you can use remixOS to install android apps
<glitchd> ILoveDevRandom, it even has the play store on it
<ILoveDevRandom> glitchd, you said it already a few times
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: I'm not clear on the linkage but I had a typo.
<SatoshiRole> its in /opt/kiosk.sh
<SatoshiRole> https://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/
<Guest27375> exit
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: It's not muted.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: and the right output is selected?
<glitchd> ILoveDevRandom, oh, youre counting?
<glitchd> ILoveDevRandom, what number am i up to now?
<RatchetTheGamer> What settings to I use on rufus for uefi?
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: there is only one output, but there is an x on the speaker icon.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: but the button isn't 'pressed in'?
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: no I was able to verify that.
<SatoshiRole> when you click on it the volume control grays out.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: what are you outputting to? speakers?
<ILoveDevRandom> glitchd, im not seeking to offend you
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: the internal speakers of the laptop
<glitchd> ILoveDevRandom, thats good, i dont like being offended=) btw i wasnt offended, i was trying to joke with you
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: are you sure they're ok?
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: under configuration, I have analog stereo duplex, analog stereo output, analog stereo input, and off. analog stereo duplex was selected.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: that's ok
<ILoveDevRandom> glitchd, ok!
<LinuxNovice> hi and one more question I have. Is it necessary to have an anti virus software installed in LInux?
<ikevin> SatoshiRole, see in alsamixer if you have anything in mute
<cfhowlett> !virus | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ducasse> ikevin: he checked already
<LinuxNovice> thanks a lot.
<ikevin> jack output is working?
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: yea, not muted there, but that x on the speaker icon concerns me.
<LinuxNovice> and how can we check the file system errors in ubuntu?
<LinuxNovice> if there is an accidental shutdown or when some files get corrupted.
<ikevin> LinuxNovice, go in recovery mode and use fsck
<Triffid_Hunter> LinuxNovice: fsck although usually it's run automatically in the case of unclean shutdown
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: shouldn't the volume of alsamixer, and pavucontrol match?
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: no, not neccessarily
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: oh they do I just had to refresh it.
<LinuxNovice> ok. if I am in the middle of installing a package an the computer shuts down due to power failure.
<LinuxNovice> if the package hasn't been installed completely.
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: I actually don't see a way to mute it in alsamixer
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: press 'm' when the device is selected
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: yep, just saw it, and the result shows in pavucontrol also
<SatoshiRole> except that x on the speaker icon, everything else looks good on both of them.
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: set at fallback was selected.
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: I think I'm whooped. Any other ideas?
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: can you see the volume slider move when you play something?
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, youre still trying to get sound unmuted?
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: It's not muted.
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, but its acting like its muted?
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: yea, kinda
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, what is the problem, clue me in so i dont have to scroll back to the beginning
<glitchd> give me the cliff notes version of the problem
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: the kernel driver is loaded, both alsamixer, and pavucontrol show it's not muted. correct audio device is selected(there is only one) but still no sound.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: do you see the slider move?
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, by chance have you tried rebooting?
<_ADN_> HI Guys, I have notice with my 16.04 that if I ran out of RAM the computer power off. Is that an error that has been found elsewhere?
<glitchd> since loading the mod
<SatoshiRole> in pavucontrol, there is a red x on the speaker icon though, both under the playback tab, and the Output devices tab.
<glitchd> maybe 2 different processes are trying to use it and its causing a conflict
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: yea, I've rebooted.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: i have that too, and it's playing. now, do you see the slider move?
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, are there speakers or headphone plugged into the machine?
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: No, no activity on pavucontrol during playback.
<SatoshiRole> glitchd: they're internal laptop speakers.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: then something is wrong with pulse.
<glitchd> its not configured correctly
<glitchd> plug head phones in and see if there is sound
<glitchd> just as a test
<SatoshiRole> isn't there like a pulseaudio --stop and start command? I thought I saw one.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: just try restarting pulse.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: 'service pulseaudio restart' should work
<vyst> Alright, I'm back with Ubuntu Mate up and running. I'm having an issue getting my 2nd monitor to the right resolution. I generally use "cvt 1680 1050 && xrandr --newmode 'x' <output> && xrandr --addmode HDMI-0 x" to adjust the resolution, but now I'm getting an error.
<glitchd> vyst, install Arandr
<glitchd> its a gui for xrandr
<vyst> Installing now...
<glitchd> vyst, unless you like working in cmd only..
<vyst> Doesn't matter to me. Now how do I use arandr?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<glitchd> open it and youll understand
<SatoshiRole> ducasse:
<SatoshiRole> http://pastebin.com/4e6Lrxwk
<vyst> Already opened and already don't understand.
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> 1 sec
<vyst> Aha, there we go.
<vyst> Nope. Error.
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: with sudo
<SatoshiRole> oh :(
<glitchd> vyst, error?
<vyst> Yea, when I click on the 1680x1050, I get an error.
<SatoshiRole> stop: Unknown instance
<SatoshiRole> But it seems to have restarted
<vyst> There we go. Got it.
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: no result
<glitchd> vyst, does the monitor support that resolution?
<glitchd> vyst, booya!
<vyst> I had to trick it into working, but it worked.
<glitchd> vyst, booya!
<SatoshiRole> ducasse: I'm beat. It's almost 2 in the morning. Gotta work tomorrow.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yay the how much swap space classic styled question again, a type of question I have asked a few times or more since 2005 or so, but seriously if a laptop has 8GB RAM, how much swap space is it meant to have and why? the old double the RAM, and so 16gb seems a waste really
<glitchd> SebthreeBQM10HD, just use 4gb ram, itll be fine with that
<glitchd> SebthreeBQM10HD, 4 or 8
<glitchd> SebthreeBQM10HD, its up to you really
<SatoshiRole> hateball: ducasse: glitchd: Thanks for all your help.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> glitchcd could it still hibernate or whatever?
<glitchd> SatoshiRole, =)
<ducasse> SatoshiRole: ok, we'll try again another day - sleep well :)
<glitchd> yep
<glitchd> SebthreeBQM10HD, yep
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you sure?
<glitchd> SebthreeBQM10HD, on my laptop i have 8gb ram with 4gb swap and i suspend it everytime i shutdown, so yes
<glitchd> suspend/hibernat/sleep
<SebthreeBQM10HD> glitchd, you know about uefi to on hp lap tops?
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: hibernate needs swap to be at least the size of ram
<glitchd> SebthreeBQM10HD, mine didnt come with uefi
<glitchd> SebthreeBQM10HD, listen to ducasse, he knows way more than me
<glitchd> SebthreeBQM10HD, what do you want to know about uefi?
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: suspend works fine without swap, but hibernate stores the memory in the swap space
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, so with 8GB RAM for hibernate and suspend to work it only needs to be 8GB SWAP?
<David_Hedlund> How do I search for packages only if they include "linux" in the package title name with apt?:
<ducasse> David_Hedlund: apt search --names-omly linux
<David_Hedlund> ducasse: Thanks: sudo apt-cache search --names-only linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> glitchchd
<glitchd> SebthreeBQM10HD, yea?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> was trying to Ubunu a new lap top yesterday
<glitchd> SebthreeBQM10HD, i meant, whats up?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> HP lap top UEFI I said new
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I did my own about a year ago
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with UEFI and HP
<glitchd> i dont know anything about installing ubuntu/linux on a uefi equipped laptop
<glitchd> i know how to do it if u disable uefi, but thats it
<glitchd> when i upgraded to windows 10 it didnt install uefi i guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I thought the where to install Grub options for Ubuntu 16.10 on a new lap top, would come up before install complete?
<glitchd> because i never had to change anything, it just worked like normal
<SebthreeBQM10HD> didnt seem to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh well maybe in legacy
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: you get that question if you use 'something else' install option
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, I did the something ese option, cutom partitions,
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: then it is below the partition list, iirc
<David_Hedlund> ducasse: I get "rsyslog" on the list with sudo apt-cache search --names-only linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, I was thinking may have missed something, since meant to point to Windows loader
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I didnt see anything last night hmm
<ducasse> David_Hedlund: apt-cache also searches the one-line description, apt does not - use that instead
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: it is really easy to overlook, imo
<David_Hedlund> ducasse: sudo apt search --names-only linux | sort # not valid
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, yeah ihad a issue like that with mine to begin with abut a year
<ducasse> David_Hedlund: are you on 14.04?
<David_Hedlund> ducasse: Yes.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, I guess like mine to begin with until doing it right, could be installed and could get into via boot options, but no grub by default so
<ducasse> David_Hedlund: apt may not have had that implemented back then, it's a pretty new frontend. it works on later versions.
<cfhowlett> David_Hedlund, 14.04 is apt-get         apt rolled out with 16.04
<David_Hedlund> ducasse: sudo apt-cache search --names-only linux | grep linux | sort
<David_Hedlund> ducasse: That works like a charm.
<David_Hedlund> cfhowlett: Thx.
<ducasse> cfhowlett: it was present, just not very complete
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducase Grub has to come up by default and ideally Ubuntu as the default boot heh heh, or the user of the lap top is rather unlikly to use it
<cfhowlett> happy2help! David_Hedlund
<cfhowlett> noted, ducasse
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: i'm having a bit of trouble following you, doesn't it start grub now?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, nope goes straight into windows, i had a issue like that with mine about a year ago. looks like I am indeed going to have to re install, and make sure that the intaller ponts to the windows uefi
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: point it to the efi system partition, you can see which it is in the partition list
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, but I cant do big seen shown changes, untill later on, or the person whos lap top it now is, won't be happy with me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, is 90GB for Ubuntu with a seperate home as well though and swap, a bit much or not I am thinking, left 100GB free space in Windows 10 when I last looked last night, but despite everythng I have said etc, he would probably use Windows 10 only or mostly, at first anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, its only got a 256GB SSD in there
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: you can get by with far less, especially if it's not used much
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, apparantly the Windows 10 annivursury editioni is meant to have like 60GB free space to
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: no idea about that...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, well hes not totally stupid or something like that, I saw him updating his Android phone the other day, and he has said to me about ios updates in the pat even, and seemed to understand some of the security stuff I was saying, and said he would install updates if it poped up saying there was
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, but I would expect him to use Windows more for some gaming for example, etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, still here?
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: yes, just busy. doing many things at once.
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: it might be a good idea to install ubuntu in a vm, sp he can get used to it while still having a familiar windows environment to fall back on.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, and indeed can generally can have much for a linux distro, but i am vaguely thinking maybe 90gb is a bit much still really, and windows generally is the one that needs more space
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: he can still store data on the windows partition, like movies and music.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, maybe a vm as well, but I dont think he would use that really, plus have already said stuff like Firefox is more secure to ue in windows, intead of whats there by deault you know, and that its easy to get virus there etc, and that ubuntu / linux would be more secure as long as installing updates, for any slightly dodgy websites, well at his age, they go on websites that could posibly have malware at ti
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mes
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: how much memory does this machine have?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, 8GB RAM
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 256GB SSD
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: should be fine to run a vm, as long as the cpu is decent.
<abdel_> hello guys, I am installing LAMP on ubuntu 16.04....I have installed mysql server php7.0 and it was successful, although it did not ask for my password. However, when I do: mysql  -u  root  -p, I get this error: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<abdel_>  please help
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a newer intel i5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, hes not a geek
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a techii
<ducasse> abdel_: didn't you read the instructions?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, 15 and fist lap top of own, will hopefully start experimenting more with programs etc, like i did
<ducasse> abdel_: it  tells you to run a script to set up password etc after install
<abdel_> sorry, I am new to all this. I don't really kow how to do it cos I was just following the isntructions
<abdel_> from the instruction, I never got any message that i will encounter such errror
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, and why not give the option of a better system as well, when he uses it or not , that would be his choice, but in a way hopefully wndows seems like a bad experence, for linux to seem better
<ducasse> abdel_: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server'
<abdel_> i have don that, so whats next?
<ducasse> abdel_: no clue, try #ubuntu-server
<abdel_> ok
<abdel_> thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, i was thinking to add GNOME 3 and KDE into 16.10 install as well, and make clear their are different interfaces and what not to, then there are stil plenty of things for him to hopefuly try out himself in linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> still as well
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: 90gb is still a lot if he's just getting started with linux
<motie> Firefox's password db are stored in seahorse right?? Can i export the passwords or copy them to gorillaPW manager?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, indeed, but could move files from window to the home
<ducasse> motie: firefox also has an internal password storage, i've never used it with seahorse
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, he has ueed as a bit as a kid on family computers, but other than that, would just be starting yes
<motie> ducasse: But how did my passwords get into seahorse then?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, how much space do you think it should be?
<ducasse> motie: no idea, must be an ubuntu thing i've never seen.
<motie> ducasse: I always just assumed that it was the way Firefox did it. -now i'm all confused.
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: impossible for me to say, since i'm not the one using it. if you give him 20-30gb he should be fine for a good while as long as he doesn't store big stuff there.
<[twistii]> hi, i have a custom service that i can start with 'sudo service start'. how can i make it start automatically after boot (and, thats important, after mysql started) ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, well you lose 8 to 16gb on swap
<ducasse> motie: seems this is done by an extension
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, well I set up last night as 20gb / and  16gb swap and the rest ./home of that 90gb
<motie> ducasse: i figured it was the ubuntu add on?
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: i was talking about just the filesystems, swap is a separate partition. and 16gb swap is twice what he'll ever need (if he even uses hibernate)
<ducasse> motie: i'd assume so.
<ducasse> [twistii]: update-rc.d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, Yes as I put earlier 16gb seems a  bit to much for swap wih 8gb ram
<[twistii]> ducasse: i tried that, and it said there is no startup script for the service
<[twistii]> but like i said, 'service wildfly start' works fine and as expected
<motie> ducasse: Is it possible to export it
<reza> Hi every one
<ducasse> motie: found this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/428001/how-to-export-stored-password-from-seahorse#812961
<reza> kasi irani hast?
<EriC^> !iran | reza
<reza> yes
<motie> ducasse: I've seen that. Unfortunately i'm no good at the xml scripting
<EriC^> if you speak english talk here reza
<motie> Ducasse: It was only i you knew.
<reza> i cant speek fluently
<EriC^> reza: what countries speak a similar language? i couldn't find a ubuntu iran channel
<EriC^> reza: no need to speak fluently, you seem to be doing great
<reza> I don't know thanks
<EriC^> reza: ask the channel about the problem you're having and wait for an answer
<ducasse> motie: i can't find any ready-made tools. maybe you can find a script if you search github.
<reza> I have Ubuntu on raspberry how can install Telegram
<reza> I dont know more about linux
<motie> ducasse: thanks. probably been most easy just typing them into gorilla.
<ducasse> motie: unless there are many of them.
<motie> ducasse a hundred maybe. bet it'll take 15 minuttes max
<golfsailor> my ubunto don't boot. I can not find any boot loader. Maybe not installed ? I have Intel chipset so I downloaded the 32 bit 16.04 version. But even if I do a grub-install there is no loader in /EFI/Boot on the Efi partition. Any idea or help ?
<ducasse> golfsailor: why not the 64-bit? do you have a 32-bit cpu?
<golfsailor> ducasse: is that not only for amd ?
<ducasse> golfsailor: no.
<golfsailor> ducasse: look like that in the info
<ducasse> golfsailor: what info?
<ducasse> golfsailor: either way, it's not only for amd. it's named amd64 because amd was the first to release a 64-bit platform.
<Rocketbomb> ทดสอบภาษาไทยสั่งสูง
<Rocketbomb> sry wrong channel
<Fabou> vamps
<Guddu> My Ubuntu server isgetting suspended even when I am running a process from commmand line. Please guide how I could disable this behaviour.
<golfsailor> ducasse: the name of the link is https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute?version=16.04.1&architecture=amd64
<ducasse> golfsailor: i just told you why that is.
<golfsailor> ducasse: ok I will will try that version then
<glitchd> why the heck can i ssh out of my server but not into it?
<Shadowmm> check firewall
<glitchd> how so?
<Shadowmm> sudo ufw allow 22/udp
<glitchd> i have forwarded the port in the router already
<glitchd> i set it to both udp and tcp
<Shadowmm> if you have ufw enabled on the server you still need to edit the firewall
<Shadowmm> by running that command
<Shadowmm> sudo ufw allow 22/udp
<glitchd> its not the server version of ubuntu
<glitchd> it just ubuntu that i call my server lol
<glitchd> i can ssh out of it but not into it
<Shadowmm> sudo ufw disable
<Shadowmm> try that and see if it works
<glitchd> i have set a different port in both ssh_config and sshd_config, restarted the services and still nothing
<Mathisen> glitchd, listen to the man
<Mathisen> glitchd, ufw is still there server or not
<glitchd> i am i was just explaining what ive done so far
<glitchd> do i need to restart the server after i run that command?
<Shadowmm> no
<glitchd> well it said firewall stopped and disabled but i still cant ssh into it
<Mathisen> you do have installed ssh server right ?
<Mathisen> sudo apt install openssh-server
<glitchd> yep and its already newest version
<Mathisen> does ssh 127.0.0.1 work ?
<glitchd> i was having a problem the other day and thought it was a problem with ssh, so i removed it then reinstalled it, but it turned out not to be the problem at all, since then it has not worked
<glitchd> no it does not
<glitchd> but i can ssh into my other computer from it just not into it from the other computer
<Mathisen> sudo apt purge openssh-server && sudo apt install openssh-server
<glitchd> i also changed the ssh port to 77 in both ssh_config and sshd_config
<glitchd> im doing that right now
<glitchd> sudo apt- purge openssh-server && sudo apt install openssh-server
<glitchd> whoops..lol
<glitchd> and just to make sure, i should use both udp and tcp for the firewall port in my router, right?
<Mathisen> tcp should be enough
<glitchd> sudo maybe thats the problem then..
<glitchd> good lord still not working
<Mathisen> pastebin output from this pls >>  ps -aux | grep ssh
<glitchd> ssh_config and sshd_config should be set to the same port, right?
<glitchd> Mathisen, http://pastebin.com/t0SBEzcP
<Mathisen> no idea anymore whatever changes you done to the config files may be the problem
<Mathisen> i bet someone smarter in here knows
<glitchd> but everyone is so shy..lol
<glitchd> wait i thought of something else that changed since i was able to ssh in
<glitchd> the lan port took a crap so now im using wifi on the server, and my laptop is wired, and always has been
<glitchd> Mathisen, does that make a difference?
<Mathisen> nope
<glitchd> dang.
<Mathisen> you should still be able to ssh in localy " ssh 127.0.0.1 " and if that dont even work i have no clue
<glitchd> yea i just get connection refused
<Mathisen> you not using root right ?
<glitchd> nope
<Mathisen> but you change ports right ? ssh 127.0.0.1 -p xx
<Mathisen> xx = your port
<glitchd> yep still refused
<Mathisen> i realy have no clue
<glitchd> well thank you for your effort
<glitchd> much appreciated
<welly> Hello all. New ubuntu desktop user - can anyone recommend a replacement terminal app? the default one is a bit basic
<welly> thanks!
<Mathisen> welly, guake is nice
<welly> Mathisen: ok wicked, i'll take a look. thanks!
<glitchd> Mathisen, ok so i was just able to ssh on localhost on that machine but still not connect from another machine if that narrows it down for you
<akkonrad> tried to install apt-get install php5-mcrypt but it's installed. but I still get error on my php site: Call to undefined function mcrypt_module_open
<akkonrad> ubuntu 14.04
<Mathisen> akkad, sudo mv /etc/php5/conf.d/mcrypt.ini /etc/php5/mods-available/ && sudo php5enmod mcrypt
<Mathisen> then restart apache  " sudo service apache2 restart "
<yocs0000> hi everybody! We are currently using kubuntu, but we would start using also ubuntu with unity.
<yocs0000> Is that possible? How do we do that?
<hateball> yocs0000: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<hateball> yocs0000: then you can pick between unity or plasma session when you logi
<Not_a_Robot>  Please guys, can you help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23511073/
<hateball> Not_a_Robot: run "file myfile.c" and see what encoding it has?
<hateball> and then open accordingly
<Not_a_Robot> hateball: it says "data"
<yocs0000> thank you hateball
<geirha> Somebody messed up myfile.c good
<hooo> why do i always have these problems with ubuntu? they are unsolvable for a normal user: http://pastebin.com/ibU0Cgqf
<hateball> hooo: You're installing packages from a PPA by the looks of things
<hooo> hateball: im just following the instructions from here: https://www.microsoft.com/net/core#linuxubuntu
<TomyWork> hooo ask microsoft for support then
<TomyWork> it's their software and their repository
<hateball> hooo: what TomyWork said
<hooo> TomyWork, the problem is with UBUNTU
<hooo> it doesnt let me install it
<hateball> hooo: Only official packages are supported here
<hateball> You are trying to install from a source that clearly has some packaging issues
<prtg02> hi all :)
<ducasse> hooo: you are blaming ubuntu for microsoft software, how does that make sense?
<pratikkamat> hi
<pratikkamat> anyone here
<hooo> ducasse, hateball: It's not about the specific package. I just want Ubuntu to work properly and let me install it
<ducasse> hooo: it won't install it because the packaging is *broken*
<ducasse> hooo: nothing wrong with ubuntu here
<hooo> how is it broken
<hooo> ducasse, ubuntu doesnt install the package
<hooo> i call that an ubuntu problem ?
<hateball> It doesnt really matter if you call it that when it's incorrect
<ducasse> hooo: "The following packages have unmet dependencies" means it is broken. complain to ms, not us.
<hooo> ducasse, it says that Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 6) but 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4 is to be installed
<hooo> that is clearly an ubuntu problem
<hooo> how am i supposed to know why the wrong "libstdc++6" is installed and how to fix it?
<Not_a_Robot> Can someone help me please to recover myfile.c? I don't have a copy of the code please :(
<bhuddah> hooo: which version of ubuntu do you have installed? which source did you add from that page?
<xubuntu92i> hi!
<brunch875> hello!
<hooo> bhuddah: i have 16.10
<xubuntu92i> using the installer from live iso, how to create a LUKS partition with an ext 4 partition and a swap space?
<bhuddah> hooo: then please examine /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dotnetdev.list and pastebin the contents
<xubuntu92i> I see the installer can create an encrypted partition, but it automatically creates an ext4 partition inside, and there is no way to adjust this.
<hooo> bhuddah: deb [arch=amd64] https://apt-mo.trafficmanager.net/repos/dotnet-release/ yakkety main
<bhuddah> hooo: well. that looks alright. have you tried it with "sudo apt-get install dotnet-dev"
<TomyWork> <hooo> ducasse, hateball: It's not about the specific package. I just want Ubuntu to work properly and let me install it
<TomyWork> so official packages dont work either?
<TomyWork> and that is clearly an issue with your package: <hooo> ducasse, it says that Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 6) but 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4 is to be installed
<TomyWork> it's not compatible with your ubuntu version
<xubuntu92i> using the installer from live iso, how to create a LUKS partition with an ext 4 partition and a swap space?
<xubuntu92i> I see the installer can create an encrypted partition, but it automatically creates an ext4 partition inside, and there is no way to adjust this.
<akik> xubuntu92i: i followed this guide to do it
<TomyWork> hooo the only other option is that you have a mixed system between 16.04 and 16.10.
<akik> xubuntu92i: http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu (although this doesn't encrypt /boot)
<TomyWork> hooo But that's not supported either
<xubuntu92i> akik, thanks, will look into it, seems to be a good source.
<akik> xubuntu92i: there's another guide to encrypt also /boot
<xubuntu92i> yes, please!!!
<akik> xubuntu92i: i haven't tested this one, maybe some day. http://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/
<hron84> I'm not sure I can ask about here, but I couldn't find a matching channel. I trying to build a deb package from a binary-only program (it will be never committed to the ubuntu devs, so i am complety ignoring licensing and other issues about this) but I stuck at " binary build with no binary artifacts found" error message from dpkg-genchanges. What do i need to include to my control file to pass through on it? I'm pretty sure I'm missing an obvious thing.
<uruk> hello
<uruk> i want pass ubuntu 15 to 16 but don't work
<xubuntu92i> btw I feel this is very uncomfortable still in 16.04. It should be expected that users still have another system on one partition but want to encrypt hd.
<hron84> uruk: tell us what did you tried and where do yu stuck
<uruk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    --> 0 upgrades
<TomyWork> uruk 15 what to 16 what
<uruk> ubuntu 15.10 to ubuntu 16.04
<hateball> !eolupgrade | uruk
<ubottu> uruk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hron84> uruk: try "update-manager -d"
<hron84> uruk: this wizard will drive you through the upgrade procedure
<akik> hron84: there's a app that can help you do it
<TomyWork> uruk once you're done with the upgrade i recommend staying at 16.04 for a while. 16.04 has like 7 years of support, while 3 releases following it will only have like 9 months of support
<hron84> akik: ?
<Not_a_Robot> hateball: geirha, please, can you tell me how to read a data format file, please
<akik> hron84: to create a deb package from one binary file
<TomyWork> Not_a_Robot are you actually a robot?
<akik> hron84: the package is called equivs
<hron84> it's not one binary file. Its a tree of binary files
<ducasse> Not_a_Robot: that's impossible to answer, as we don't know the format
<akik> hron84: doesn't matter
<Not_a_Robot> ducasse: it is a C file I was programming!
<hron84> it's a completet 3rdparty software with strict file locations
<ducasse> Not_a_Robot: not anymore, it would seem
<uruk> yes thanks now work it
<TomyWork> Not_a_Robot maybe it's utf-16 without a bom or something? :D
<Not_a_Robot> TomyWork: beep beep. I'm not a robot, no...
<Not_a_Robot> TomyWork: I don't know how to convert it to utf-16
<Not_a_Robot> or whatever, I'm just lost
<hron84> akik: also it has a lot of 32 bit dependencies, so i need a lot of fiddling in control file to make it work. I have an old control file from a 3rdparty deb but the provider already stopped supporting the program, so i trying to reconstruct a development 'control' file to make a new deb package with fixed dependencies. But too much time passed
<hron84> akik: so i have a partially working setup, I need to fix only this problem, nothing else.
<akik> hron84: ok maybe equivs is not for you. but it's one choice
<hron84> akik: thanks for the information, i'll check it out when i have another problem than this
<hron84> akik: do you have any idea about the current problem?
<TomyWork> hron84 go for equivs. it's the easiest way to get from a simple binary to a package
<hron84> TomyWork: again, this is not a simple binary.
<TomyWork> well in the package i mean
<TomyWork> dependencies are just metadata
<hron84> it depends on 32 bit packages (a half gnome, actually) and i really don't belive equivs can generate things right.
<TomyWork> you can probably take over that control file verbatim and use it for equivs
<hron84> TomyWork: yeah, but i do not know how equivs works, also i am pretty unsure in deb package creation (i made a lot of rpms but a few debs) so i rather not want to fight two unknown thing to make a big mess.
<hron84> I partially understand how dpkg-buildpackage works, I would like to keep on the way i already walked on.
<TomyWork> hron84 well you have an existing control file and you're not sure how deb packaging works
<TomyWork> => equivs :)
<TomyWork> oh you already have that working?
<TomyWork> nm then
<TomyWork> so what do you already have?
<hron84> TomyWork: Actually, i know how deb packaging works on the surface. But not in the deeps like i made a millions or bazillions of deb files.
<hron84> *like if
<amin1988> Helli
<amin1988> hello
<younder> Just a revelation. There are 1892 users on this group. Imagine if they all were to respond..  How about we just state the problem, answer he problem, and otherwise shut up.
<amin1988> younder what do you say ???
<younder> Just that we are a lot of people on this group and it would erupt into chaos if we all were to respond at one. So avoid things like 'hi all' etc. Although they are cozy on smaller gorups.
<AtuM> younder, stfu
<amin1988> OK man!! I understand
<amin1988> Is this a group for answer questions?
<akik> amin1988: yes, just ask
<Fuchs> amin1988: this here would be Ubuntu Linux support
<akik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fundical> allowing women to vote is a Chinese Hoax designed to bankrupt American business
<elGALLO> how do i install unity WITHOUT libreoffice?
<elGALLO> all ive found is how to 'remove --purge' but nothing on installing unity without
<elGALLO> or just unity --no-reccomend-installs
<younder> elGaLLO: the simplest is to stat with something simpler, like Ubuntu server
<younder> elGaLLO: remeber to install anacron for systems tat are no onine all te time
<younder> secondly install a widows manager of your liking
<angelxenial1604l> hello to everyone there is a solution to install ttf-mscorefonts? me error downloading some fonts
<elGALLO> younder I have 16.04 server installed but want to add unity without libreoffice if possible
<elGALLO> or i could just install unity and remove --purge after
<ducasse> elGALLO: the unity package has no dependence on libreoffice afaict
<elGALLO> apt intall unity-dektop auto installs libreoffice,
<elGALLO> desktop
<ducasse> elGALLO: i can't even find unity-desktop, i was talking about unity
<younder> OK, so anachron, and unity-desktop will do?
<younder> ontop of a ubuntu server
 * elGALLO facepalm
<elGALLO> i meant ubuntu-dekstop*
<ducasse> elGALLO: try 'unity' instead
<elGALLO> ubuntu-desktop withouth libreoffice, ys, ubuntu-desktop can be installed with ubuntu server
<elGALLO> ducasse thanks
<younder> elGALLO: sorry, but removing libreoffice, as it is part of the standard distribution is rather hard, I would just remove after install.
<elGALLO> younder thanks
<Takumo> Hi all, is there a way to debug why fail2ban doesn't appear to be jailing users?
<Takumo> I'm getting am e-mail that the jail is started but if I repeatedly fail I don't get jailed
<indistylo> Folks, I am installing python-mysql connector  for django project, I am getting this error, http://pastebin.com/2PGxRzYE Kindly resolve this
<Zemifeller> Hello
<flexd> Uh, does anyone have any experience with high dpi screens? I have a dell XPS 9360 with a 3200x1800 screen.. That is fine, but I'm having trouble connecting a 1920x1080 external display over hdmi
<younder> flexd, connecting how
<flexd> I'm trying to use scaling with xrandr, but I can't seem to get this to work correctly... either it's the right resolution but I can only move my mouse 1/3 of the screen, or it covers 1/3 of the screen and I can only move my mouse so far
<younder> flexd, you can't scale that kind of resolution difference
<fundical> sue
<flexd> I'm connected to a 24" 1080p monitor, and X/i3wm is only covering about 1/3 of the monitor in the top left now
<younder> flexd you parably want a second screen
<flexd> It's a second screen.
<ducasse> indistylo: why aren't you installing it from the repos?
<younder> probably
<flexd> I do not want to mirror, I just want to only display stuff on the external screen when it's connected
<younder> ah
<ducasse> flexd: which i3 version are you using?
<younder> An I3 with THAT resulution?
<ducasse> younder: not that kind of i3
<younder> ducasse, then what kind?
<ducasse> younder: try 'apt show i3'
<flexd> younder: it's i3 4.11, but it's not related to i3
<younder> metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar)
<younder>  This metapackage installs the i3 window manager (i3-wm), the i3lock screen
<younder>  locker, i3status (for system information) and suckless-tools (for dmenu).
<younder>  These are all the tools you need to use the i3 window manager efficiently.
<flexd> ducasse: ^ i3 version is not relevant
<flexd> I could be running KDE and it's still an X issue
<younder> true
<ducasse> flexd: i only ask because there were supposedly a lot of hidpi fixes in 4.13. you are saying the entire x server is limited to parts of the display?
<flexd> currently i3/everything is just what would be 1920x1080 inside 3200x1800
<flexd> yes
<flexd> or..
<flexd> well everything you would see inside i3 is inside that window
<flexd> but I can move the mouse outside that "window"
<flexd> and the whole monitor has a desktop background
<flexd> maybe this is actually i3 related
<ducasse> flexd: if the whole monitor has background and you can move the mouse there, it would seem likely.
<Not_a_Robot> Guys, do you know any cheap convertible (2in1) that has good Ubuntu support, please?
<flexd> ducasse: https://s.flexd.net/x-or-i3.png
<hateball> Not_a_Robot: try ##hardware
<ducasse> flexd: that does not look like an x problem to me.
<flexd> let me see if I can find a newer i3 from somewhere
<ducasse> flexd: you will probably need to build, 4.13 came out days ago and that's the version with the fixes
<flexd> they have a development build apt repo
<flexd> was it released as a stable, or is it just committed?
<ducasse> flexd: i didn't know they had a dev repo, thanks. stable.
<flexd> I got 4.12-2 from the stable repo
<flexd> hm
<flexd> That did not seem to help
<flexd> I am pretty sure it's a X problem
<flexd> somehow
<ducasse> flexd: what does xrandr say about the display(s)? can you pastebin the output?
<flexd> if I made the framebuffer option to xrandr double the size, it now fills my whole screen
<flexd> but is massive
<flexd> yet spotify for example looks perfect now
<ducasse> flexd: also, you could just try another wm to check.
<flexd> https://gist.github.com/flexd/b8db5a749e616686f015a37290615377
<flexd> yeah good point
<flexd> let me see if I have something else installed
<flexd> ducasse: okay, so it seems to work okay outside of i3
<ducasse> flexd: the xrandr output looks good to me. i'm pretty sure i've heard others have this problem in #i3, but i don't have any hidpi screens myself.
<flexd> but I'm not using xrandr here.. just used the ubuntu displays config thing
<flexd> I have absolutely no idea what that does under the hood
<ducasse> flexd: then i would absolutely try 4.13
<ducasse> flexd: it calls xrandr
<flexd> yeah but with what options?
<ducasse> flexd: it probably just uses --mode and --scale with the selected options, i haven't really looked at it since i use xrandr itself
<flexd> right
<elGALLO> installed $sudo apt install unity-desktop | now my pwd doesnt work at the login screen. ctrl + alt + f6 and I can log in via tty6
<elGALLO> after installing 16.04.1 server
<melleb> Hi all, just saw https://github.com/samyk/poisontap and my paranoid self is wondering if I can disable usb networking from the command line. Googling (or duck duck going) didn't reveal any results...
<allsafe_> hello I'm having Issue with Black Lab Linux
<ducasse> allsafe_: that is not supported here, try their website for support forums
<Danne_> Hi guys!  I installed Ubuntu 16.10 and everything works fine except one thing. The problem that I'm having is that I boot up Ubuntu and when I go into sound menu to see all my sound sources my usb headset is there and I can choose it and get sound. But then just after 2 minutes of beeing logged in all my audio sources except 1 disappear, the only one left is hdmi/displayport.   Has this happend to anyone else that the audio sources j
<allsafe_> I'm Running it in Virtual Box 5.1 on Linux Mint. When I boot it up it seems to set it for Read-Only I have to go into Recovery mode and use Fsck to make it read/write then Resume boot
<younder> Danne_, yes
<allsafe_> I'm using HexChat in Black Lab, this was the Default Channel, sorry
<Danne_> so how to fix it, younder?
<younder> Danne, I found a linux sound debugging hwto. It seems you need to turn on all sound cannels.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<theorem> this is strange -- all window decorations and the contents of windows that seem to rely on compiz or gtk (but not X) are missing letters and the contents of their windows.
<younder> Danne, I think this was what helped: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/sound/sound_troubleshooting.htm
<hron84> Hi! I trying to re-create a binary deb package without source (i have no access to the source package, this is a legacy, discontinued software) with fixed dependencies for Ubuntu Yakkety. However, I faced with error when trying to run dpkg-buildpackage against these configs: https://gist.github.com/hron84/dc1e009852e23e3357527ceefefa77cb the error is "binary build with no binary artifacts found; cannot distribute". What do I miss from my configs?
<younder> Danne_, Basicaly there is a interdependency between sound channels, and if you shut one down many other go down as well. So connect them all and the disable the ones that don't affect sound.
<xadd__> #c++
<Chemi> test
<Danne_> I understand what you saying but how do I connect them all and disable the ones I'm not using? because as it is now it seems like it wants the sound to come out of my pc monitor but that I don't want I want it only in my headphones
<Danne_> kind of new to ubuntu
<younder> Danne_, You are in alsa mixer?
<Danne_> yes
<Danne_> i can see master and capture
<younder> Danne_, How about PCM?
<Danne_> what is pcm? because I don't think i have
<younder> Danne_,  I have Mater at 1/2, headphon at 0, PCM max, Gront max, front mic 0 Sorrund Max, Canter Max LFE mac, Side Max
<younder> master
<younder> Danne_, Is you chip Realtek LAC898 (upper left corder second row)?
<younder> ALC
<younder> corner
<Danne_> so you can see your sources in alsa mixer? all I'm having is master and cpture with 4 grey bars
<Danne_> no my chip saying pulseaudio
<hron84> anyone with dpkg-buildpackage knowledge?
<younder> The thing to reeber is that if you  apt source you alse need apr build-deps
<younder> remeber
<Thinkey> hey folks - I am trying to get my printer/scanner up and running.  I have the printer side working - however I am wondering where to enter the scanner settings?  I installed it via USB and print/scan worked - this is the wifi setup I need help with.
<Adastra> Hey peps
<ducasse> Thinkey: that very much depends on the manufacturer, for some models you need a plugin from the maker.
<Thinkey> canon mx492.  and as I said, the seperate driver is installed already as I did run a scan with it via USB.
<Thinkey> this is the wifi setting i'm looking tochange
<ducasse> Thinkey: it might not support network scanning.
<ovrlfw0x> is there any CORTANA, SIRI, OK GOOGLE like thingie for UBUNTU?
<ovrlfw0x> meles,
<Adastra> I got 1 question , it is probably a newbie one,,,
<ovrlfw0x> ada
<ovrlfw0x> Adastra,
<ovrlfw0x> i got 2 answers for you ?
<ovrlfw0x> your*
<ppf> !ask Adastra
<ppf> !ask | Adastra
<ubottu> Adastra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ovrlfw0x> ppf = public provident fund
<younder> We love thos we can actually answer them mstof the ime.
<Adastra> Ok thanks for info
<ovrlfw0x> is there any CORTANA, SIRI, OK GOOGLE like thingie for UBUNTU?
<ducasse> ovrlfw0x: no, there isn't.
<ovrlfw0x> sad but why?
<ovrlfw0x> ducasse ducati
<Thinkey> ducasse http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html says here testers needed - I gather that's why correct?
<vimpulse> ovrlfw0x:  Because it would cost too much to develop, and there are no rich donors who invested the money yet.
<ppf> ovrlfw0x: there is jasper
<ducasse> Thinkey: probably, but that information is at times old.
<Thinkey> guess I'll buy a 2nd usb printer cable and use the scanner locally instead :) no biggie
<Thinkey> thanks for the help :)
<hron84> is there anyone with knowledge about DEB package creation?
<hron84> debian/ubuntu i really do not care.
<djvdorp> I am learning it myself, but stumbled upon this link that might be useful: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=38976
<djvdorp> that was @hron84 :)
<djvdorp> also, this one is really valuable: https://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/debian-packaging.html
<djvdorp> and https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/packaging-tutorial/packaging-tutorial.en.pdf but a bit old
<hron84> djvdorp: thanks but i know the basics. I am stuck on a very specific error.
<djvdorp> @hron84: sorry, I did not know, maybe you could share the specific error here?
<ANonyy> is there any terminal command in ubuntu to change fan speed ?
<centrx> Any idea on how to install Ubuntu using a Knoppix Boot CD?
<NoImNotNineVolt> wat
<NoImNotNineVolt> well, you boot to knoppix, then download an ubuntu iso, burn that to a cd, and boot from that next time.
<centrx> I mean without burning a CD
<NoImNotNineVolt> write to a bootable usb device?
<genii> dd iit to a USB nstick then
<c-pin> hey so i have a compaq presario cq57 and the caps lock worko on the built-in keyboard but the led doesnt shine. the wifi led does, though.
<centrx> I guess I could try that, if Knoppix has cd burning
<c-pin> should i care
<donofrio> centrx, knoppix is "demo linuix" ubuntu is real linux
<centrx> right
<centrx> I just don't have a CD burner or a USB key at the moment
<centrx> There is the way of putting the Ubuntu ISO on a separate partition, but that looks complicated and time-consuming
<donofrio> centrx, well you need to walk to libray or something and reburn a ubuntu boot dvd
<ppf> everything is more time consuming than plugging in a usb stick
<centrx> :(
<centrx> I thought...with the Power of the INTERNET!
<ppf> if ther physically is no alternative medium available, you can boot the iso in a virtual machine (which i assume you can get for knoppix?)
<ducasse> centrx: you could manually partition etc and then install with debootstrap before setting up grub, but it's a hassle
<centrx> ok I'll find another way
<centrx> Thank you all
<bmomjian> I have Ubuntu 12.04 with the newest supported version of Chrome Version 37.0.2062.120 Ubuntu 12.04 (281580).  Google Cast is saying "Chrome is out of date" and will not enable casting.  What are my options to get this working?
<bmomjian> sorry, I am using Chromium, not Chrome.
<bmomjian> but the message is saying "Chrome is out of date" of course.
<oliver__> hey
<tayirvadai_> hi i am trying to see if i can set the log level of Xorg to 7 to understand how things work
<tayirvadai_> any suggestions?
<furkan_> bitches
<furkan_> wtf
<furkan_> is there anyone?
<furkan_> is there anyone?
<furkan_> is there anyone?
<furkan_> is there anyone?
<NoImNotNineVolt> ha.
<hron84> is here anyone with serious deb package building knowledge?
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've done some packaging work.
<NoImNotNineVolt> what do you need help with?
<hron84> NoImNotNineVolt: what this error message means "dpkg-genchanges: error: binary build with no binary artifacts found; cannot distribute"?
<hron84> first, i want the meaning, then i will share my real problem.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've never seen that one.
<bmomjian> Ah, I see there is a Chromium channel, I will try there.
<hron84> NoImNotNineVolt: okay, i have these sources (i only uploaded relevant parts, but i will do more if you need them) https://gist.github.com/hron84/dc1e009852e23e3357527ceefefa77cb <= this package cannot built.
<Not_a_Robot> thank you hateball
<hron84> It is a binary package from provided binaries
<huey> hello
<Dr_Coke> Hi huey
<NoImNotNineVolt> where are you getting that error from?
<Dr_Coke> :)
<younder> ubottu, !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NoImNotNineVolt> dpkg-buildpackage?
<Dr_Coke> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<huey> whats good Dr
<huey> i am new at this chat thing
<huey> hope it will be fun
<Dr_Coke> well it's 2:59am tuesday morning
<Dr_Coke> and I can't sleep
<Dr_Coke> huey it can be fun when people are nice
<huey> mhh this side it is 18h00
<huey> whats keeping you awake?
<NoImNotNineVolt> hron84: i've never seen dpkg-buildpackage yield an error like that, sorry.
<huey> insomniac?
<NoImNotNineVolt> web search doesn't help either. good luck!
<hron84> NoImNotNineVolt: could you check the source? Do you see anything that i miss?
<Dr_Coke> I don't know what's keeping me awake
<Dr_Coke> actually
<galataranator> Then we want to adjust the layout and coloring. This will tweak the colors Weechat uses to make it easier to see with solarized, as well as place a list of all buffers at the top of the screen:
<galataranator> NOTE FROM BEN (2016-02-21): Reader WubTheCaptain wrote in and provided details as to what the following line does. It re-creates the ?buffers? bar that buffers.pl makes when you install it. New users will not need to do this but it?s worth doing just in case.
<galataranator> If you have installed buffers.pl before and have reset your weechat config, you need to run this. So for instance if you ?cleared? your config to start again with this guide, you need to run this. You should run it anyway, because it does not do any harm and does not make any changes if the bar already exists.
<galataranator> Now we are going to tweak the buffer and buffer list. We want to merge the server buffers in to one to take up less of our precious screen space (you can switch between them with ctrl-x). Then we want to hide any channels from the buffer list that haven?t had activity in 10 minutes or less to keep the clutter down.
<galataranator> Now some filter tweaks to make IRC less annoying. I only care about a channel if someone is talking, not if someone is coming or going, so the first two commands make it so that joins and parts don?t count as ?activity? on a channel. The next two commands hide joins/parts from users that haven?t spoken recently (default is 5 minutes). You can toggle this with ctrl-=. This makes busy channels MUCH more
<galataranator> bearable.
<Dr_Coke> !patience
<Dr_Coke> !patience
<asad_> Is there a program similar to 'which' that I can use to find the full path of a directory?
<younder> asad_, which gives you the full path
<ppf> asad_: to which directory?
<ppf> which looks up a binary in your PATH
<younder> Do you mean the directory without the filename
<ducasse> asad_: something like 'dirname'?
<youssoupha> hi
<youssoupha> i've some problme with my virtualbox!
<youssoupha> somebody can help me?
<younder> whats the problem?
<youssoupha> this alarm echec de la creation de l'objet com de virtualbox!
<King_Hual> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<youssoupha> can i send you all the message
<BluesKaj> !paste | youssoupha
<ubottu> youssoupha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jak__> Morning, all.
<tayirvadai_> any help on changing the xorg loglevel settings. Tried xorg -logverbose and startx -- -logverbose 6 and nothing worked
<jak__> I have a question. How can I transafer musics into my Ipod nano gen7 ?
<jak__> May anyone help me?
<teward> jak__: *maybe* with Rhythmbox, Banshee, Amarok, or gtkpod.  But it might not work if your libimobiledevice (the library for Apple product support) is outdated.
<OerHeks> read http://askubuntu.com/questions/799414/how-to-move-files-from-ubuntu-to-iphone >> and >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ppf> i dd'ed an ubuntu install (precise) onto an usb stick.
<OerHeks> teward +1
<ppf> however, it won'd boot, because there's no /dev/sda1, which is on the kernel commandline
<teward> ?
<teward> oh.
<teward> thanks OerHeks
<jak__> Thanks guys
<fn2> ppf, do you have another os installed and does you computer use uefi?
<ppf> no on both accounts
<jak__> I've tried with rhythmbox I didn't work. the files seem to be copied to the device but I can find them neither in the play list nor  in the Podcast list.
<jak__> ** can't
<OerHeks> Apple wants to be a rebel, well known issue
<jak__> yeah
<jak__> I'm looking for a new mp3 player now.
<OerHeks> manage it with itunes, much saver, but that does not run on linux/virtualbox
<OerHeks> "maybe" there will be a itunes snap package in the future..
<jak__> sick of Ipod. I have to wait until tomorrow and got using my office pc though.
<bosi> Hey guys, is there an easy way to create a bootable USB for Win XP from Ubuntu 14.04? Tried WinUSB and apparently it doesn't work for XP.
<OerHeks> bosi, that will not work, xp.
<bosi> OerHeks, so what should I do? It is so easy to do it from Rufus on Windows, but I do not have a pc with windows around...
<ppf> so, fn2, thoughts?
<jak__> How about unetbootin?
<bosi> jak__, last time I tried Unetbootin wouldn't accept windows isos... did they change it?
<BluesKaj> bosi, don't think it's possible to create a bootable windows OS on a USB
<OerHeks> bosi, i think it is easy, but xp will not work, ask in ##windows
<OerHeks> maybe etcher can do newer windows version 7/8/10 .. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<jak__> Well, I did follow this vdeo clip https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09i6ERj5cik
<jak__> and it works
<OerHeks> that is about 7, not xp
<ubuntu-mate> hi i am newbie
<jak__> oh, sorry.
<jak__> ubuntu-mate, Hi i am a newbie, too.
<wabbits> ubuntu-mate do you have a question?
<bosi> jak__, I think I've tried this before, it did not go through, it would crash halfway through in Unetbootin, I'll try again tho. Thanks!
<jak__> I've been using ubuntu for almost 6 months.
<ubuntu-mate> i have nor a questions now
<ubuntu-mate> i am very undecided right now
<ubuntu-mate> go to linux from windows 10
<ubuntu-mate> my backup ready
<jak__> I'mma off to bed now. Good night from thailand.
<wabbits> ubuntu-mate got it, you are just hanging around to see if you can learn something. :)
<icemole> He-hey boys
<icemole> Oh well I guess this is a serious channel, I will get going then, but could you recommend some channel to chat and stuff?
<younder> icemole, #smalltalk
<ubi_> hallo
<ubi_> ich bins
<mint> Hello, I am using feren os
<reisio> mint: gj
<mint> Hi reisio
<eumel> hi
<Kia> hi
<Kia> How to install Gnumeric localization?
<mint> did anyone try Feren OS Lucid ??
<tgm4883> mint: wrong channel
<Kia> Птгьукшс кг дщсфдшяфешщт
<Kia> Gnumeric ru localization
<genii> mint: Perhaps enquire in ##linux  ..this channel is specifically for Ubuntu support.
<mint> ok, thanks for the info
<Kia> Any here?
<Kia> Gnumeric ru localization
<milad> hi
<milad> hiiiiiiiii
<tgm4883> !ru | kia you might try here if nobody knows
<ubottu> kia you might try here if nobody knows: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jim> how do you find out what versions of a package there are in each different version of ubuntu?
<reisio> jim: packages.ubuntu.com would work
<nacc> jim: rmadison is one way; packages.ubuntu.com also works
<Pici> jim: if you want a command line tool, there is rmadison.
<jim> thanks all
<reisio> QA ftw https://qa.debian.org/madison.php
<milad> hi
<terribadguy> hello
<dStruct> Anyone using Terminator?  I'm trying to open multiple windows from a single line and I'm failing at it
<reisio> multiple terminators?
<dStruct> reisio: scary right?
<reisio> heh
<reisio> why do you want to do that? Isn't the point of terminator that you have one that's hidden when disused?
<dStruct> reisio: well the Gnome guys were kind enough to completely remove the --title option because you know that's gonna cut down on the code/complexity 10000 fold, so I had to switch
<reisio> well it'll cut down on the number of end users, anyway :p
<dStruct> reisio: I run 15 serial terminals for control and monitoring purposes, and it's really helpful to have the title set custom so I know where I'm at
<reisio> yes, titles are useful, you will get no argument from me :p
<dStruct> reisio: they lost me as a user that's for sure, and I've been a long time supporter/user of Gnome stuff
<dStruct> mainframe problems :D
<reisio> yup, they didn't make it clear that their only goal was to duplicate macOS in all its silliness
<reisio> and yet their leader abandoned the project and went back to macOS :p
<dStruct> reisio: if all the terminals didn't look identical it wouldn't be so much of an issue
<reisio> so you're trying to run multiple terminators right now by doing what?
<dStruct> reisio: well I can successfully use a custom .desktop icon file to launch with right click and selecting which terminal I want, but I'd like to set the Exec= line to launch multiple windows with a single click
<dStruct> reisio: rather then right click, click a terminal, go back right click, click another one and so on
<reisio> dStruct: oh
<reisio> dStruct: terminator -foo -bar &\nterminator -baz -qux &\n ?
<reisio> etc.
<dStruct> reisio: gnome-terminal had the --window option so I just fired a single gnome-terminal --window this --window that, etc
<reisio> or if you wanted to be less linear (not necessarily meritorious), you could pipe each line to parallel
<dStruct> reisio: I wish, I tried terminator --options&terminator etc tried ; tried & with a space on it, nothing, I get the last command on the line only
<reisio> can I see what you tried?
<reisio> vpaste.net
<dStruct> reisio: one sec it's on another box
<reisio> also xfce4-terminal might be a closer step to gnome-terminal than terminator <shrug>
<thrmo> how to setup a killswitch for openvpn?
<dStruct> reisio: Exec=terminator --role "01" --profile=terminal --geometry=644x1000 -T "SEL 32/67 Terminal (Node A)" -e "dgrp_connect 01"&terminator --role "05" --profile=terminal --geometry=644x1000 -T "Motorola Controller (CPU0, Slot 0, Port 1)" -e "dgrp_connect 05"
<dStruct> reisio: same line used to right click launch from a [Desktop Action] in the .desktop file
<reisio> dStruct: oh right
<reisio> dStruct: you'd want to call a shell script from the desktop file
<reisio> which in turn calls 'terminator &\nterminator &\n...etc.'
<dStruct> reisio: I thought about doing that but it seemed like overkill, I wonder if I tried &&
<reisio> yeah unfortunately, freedesktop files aren't ordinary shell scripts
<dStruct> reisio: so just build a dumb shell script and call it from exec= and have it fire all the terminals off then
<reisio> which makes them inferior
<reisio> that's probably what I'd do
<dStruct> how not to do it 101, lol, but if it works it works
<reisio> ~/.bin/t-1000
<dStruct> haha right?
<dStruct> reisio: I run an ancient SEL 32/67 mainframe, also known as a Gould or Encore system, fun stuff
<reisio> cool names, eben
<reisio> it's just easier to hack fixes with sh than to fix every last bit of software you use, is all :p
<reisio> till you reach the singularity, anyway
<dStruct> reisio: thanks for the assist
<reisio> give a yell if it doesn't work out
<thrmo> how to setup a killswitch for openvpn?
<dStruct> thrmo: what do you mean by killswitch, like an alias command ovpn_kill and pkill -9 openvpn?
<dStruct> reisio: thanks
<thrmo> dStruct some sort of config that would kill all connections unless they are going thru vpn tunnel
<dStruct> thrmo: I would get fancy and buy the biggest red button I could find, put it on my desktop with an equally obnoxious sign stating it's a OpenVPN kill switch, and run it to the ring indicator on a com port, a little kermit action and boom kill switch
<dStruct> thrmo: so you just want your openvpn server to hand the clients a default gateway then, done
<dStruct> thrmo: the line I believe you're looking for is, push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp" in the server.cfg that's how I do it
<thrmo> ok thanks
<dStruct> thrmo: sure thing, it should be in the example server.conf as well (not server.cfg btw)
<gargsms> I have been using Ubuntu 16.04LTS on this machine http://www.amazon.in/Lenovo-80NT00PAIN-15-6-inch-i7-6500U-Graphics/dp/B01B1AD32E/ for quite some tim.
<gargsms> It has a dedicated graphics unit AMD Radeon R7 M360 with 4GB memory, but it never showed up in the system settings. I always get the Intel chip as the graphics processer.
<gargsms> $ lspci -nn | grep VGA # Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520 [8086:1916]
<reisio> and you'd like to use the radeon?
<gargsms> I know amdgpu drivers in 16.04 do not support all the Radeon cards as of now, but I was hell bent on trying to make it work.
<gargsms> Found somewhere that it was related to outdated Linux Kernel. I was on 4.4.0-47-generic, so I updated to 4.6-*. I had kernel panics then, so I just reverted back to the previous kernel.
<gargsms> Then I tried with 4.8.6 stable release. The kernel worked, but still the same card. So I compiled the latest mesa drivers and installed.
<gargsms> Since I did that, I am stuck at the login screen. It never starts the X server.
<gargsms> Yes, reisio
<gargsms> I think I have screwed the system quite badly now.
<gargsms> There are errors in my syslog in the startup.
<gargsms> [drm] PCIE GART of 4096M enabled (table at 0x0000000000040000)
<gargsms> [drm:gfx_v8_0_hw_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* amdgpu: cp failed to lock ring (-2)
<gargsms> [drm:gfx_v8_0_ring_test_ring [amdgpu]] *ERROR* amdgpu: cp failed to lock ring 0 (-2)
<gargsms> [drm:amdgpu_resume [amdgpu]] *ERROR* resume 4 failed -2
<gargsms> [drm:amdgpu_resume_kms [amdgpu]] *ERROR* amdgpu_resume failed (-2)
<vfw> gargsms: You are stuck at the login screen and you are sure it is because of a GPU driver?
<gargsms> The whole thing is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23512842/ My bad. I shouldn't have flooded the channel
<gargsms> vfw, seems likely.
<Crystrax> hello i am trying to create a live usb kali linux        with dd if  command    he cant regnonize files    but i have copy paste the iso name     did i make my command badly or
<Crystrax> dd if=kali-linux-2016.2-amd64.iso\ of=/dev/sdb bs=512k
<vfw> gargsms: Not to me.  If you got as far as the login screen, that would tell me that the wm is the problem.
<Crystrax> ok
<gargsms> vfw, any way I can diagnose the issue?
<vfw> gargsms: Ctrl-Alt-F6, login and start and stop lightdm and watch what happens.
<dStruct> Crystrax: there's a #kali-linux channel that may help you better, essentially you want to download the image from the website and checksum the file to make sure it's good, then follow the Kali dd instructions
<vfw> gargsms: systemctl stop lightdm  and  systemctl start lightdm
<gargsms> Crystrax, try removing the \ at the end of file name. Also, use full path if possible
<Crystrax> i have dpownload from the torrebt of there site
<dStruct> gargsms: did you try AMD's drivers?  I don't know AMD, but I know nVidia stuff
<Crystrax> thank il right away in there chan
<vfw> gargsms: When you start it, you will have to go back to tty6 again because you will be shifted to tty7
<ktwo> Hi, is there some advanced controlpanel which is not webbased (kinda like webmin, but native GUI)
<reisio> 'advanced'? No
<dStruct> ktwo: control panel for what?
<reisio> GUI things are always more for tourists, after all
<reisio> but there are control panels, yes
<gargsms> vfw, same errors. I have been working from tty as the last resort.
<gargsms> *for a long time
<vfw> gargsms: did you dpkg-reconfigure it?
<ktwo> yes, but sometimes it is helpful to have some global overview, for example of the services running, start stop, all users of the system, drives stuff like that
<koroso> hey all
<reisio> the reason webmin et al. are webUIs is because it's a huge waste of time & a huge security issue to have a full desktop on a server
<reisio> of course webmin itself is still an insecure POS, but whatevs
<gargsms> Yes, I tried that already. I will retry it hoping that it makes any difference this time
<vfw> gargsms: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gargsms> No success. Same errors. `Failed to lock ring` `failed to run job`
<gargsms> I am on 16.04LTS, so dist-upgrade would not give me anything
<tgm4883> ktwo: global overview? Sounds like a job for monitoring, not a web/gui config utility
<Crystrax> cant join kali linux cause i need to identified with service what that ?
<dStruct> reisio: lol, I just managed to SIGSEGV unity-scope-loader hah
<tgm4883> !identify | Crystrax
<ubottu> Crystrax: You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<younder> gargsms, stay with 10.04
<younder> gargsms, stay with 10404
<reisio> dStruct: weee
<reisio> dStruct: Xfce man, be happy
<Crystrax> k
<ktwo> tgm4883, well id like to have the possibility to tweak and change things as well without knowing each command by heart^^
<dStruct> reisio: I may do just that, sucks because I just switched all these scripts over from gnome-terminal to terminator format, lame!
<tgm4883> ktwo: is this a dev or production server?
<gargsms> younder, I could have, I wish. But I have a different machine with 14.04 as well, where I couldn't get the AMD GPU to work as well. Not with fglrx or the AMD drivers
<dStruct> ktwo: you could always build a system, maybe PHP and/or HTML5, make it do exactly what you want
<ktwo> tgm4883, neither, its a "smart-home" server
<tgm4883> ktwo: so it's not accessible from the internet?
<gargsms> Is there some kind of log of the installed components in Ubuntu? I guess if I revert back my mesa installation (which I compiled from source), I could have some insight into this
<ktwo> not directly, only via ssh tunnel
<tgm4883> ktwo: well the only gui config you're going to get is either installing some web utility to do it or you could install a desktop environment. I wouldn't suggest that for a public facing server, but if it's only accessible via SSH tunnel that should be fine
<dStruct> gargsms: any lists such as dpkg show packages wouldn't include anything you compiled from source and installed manually, you may check if the manually compiled stuff has a make uninstall function
<vfw> gargsms: lsb_release -a |& nc termbin.com 9999
<younder> gargsms, When I change a major version, that is a LTS, I do a full reinstall. That is after several unfortunate attempts at a distribution-upgrade.
<vfw> gargsms: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |nc termbin.com 9999
<tgm4883> ktwo: I'm not aware of any other gui utilities that would do that, the reason would be that they may not exist (not much demand for them). People that are setting up production facing webservers generally want no GUI
<vfw> gargsms: Send us resulting URLs
<gargsms> younder, this is a clean install
<gargsms> 16.04 on a fresh machine.
<reisio> ktwo: ask #centos; their "server" installs like GUI nonsense
<ktwo> tgm4883, theres a desktop env. already installed, but i didnt find anything similar to webmin :/ only various guis for each service , like one for systemd, one for samba, etc etc. but not one which offers a full set. Probably webmin is the still what i want^^ I just was searching for something different, especially because the package isnt updated regularily for my distro
<younder> gargsms, OK, I had to fight for a bit, but I got it to work
<gargsms> vfw, lsb_release -a  => http://termbin.com/qxeh
<tgm4883> reisio: That would be news to me and all my centos server installs at work
<tgm4883> ktwo: what distro is that?
<ktwo> its ubuntu mate for odroid c2 (arm64)
<tgm4883> ah
<gargsms> vfw, Xorg.0.log => http://termbin.com/ao6g
<dStruct> ktwo: you could also build a simple GTK app, it's pretty easy to do
<ktwo> dStruct, by the time i checked all the commands to implement all the features, i probably dont need it anymore and can use the CLI :D
<ktwo> Generally i have the feeling that it is almost impossible to manage a linux server without having to google things. I never had that feeling on windows :<
<reisio> tgm4883: that is disturbing
<reisio> but so is using CentOS at all, so :p
<dStruct> ktwo: it's possible when you know linux, there's just more to know then winblows.  it can take years to become familiar with where things are, and the locations and formats of some things vary from linux distro to distro
<ktwo> dStruct, yea, but i have the feeling it could be made much better if the desktop environments came with more tools, like the ones found on Windows
<dStruct> ktwo: did you know MacOS Server comes with exactly that, a nice GUI management interface for all things server, it has it's limitations however compared to linux
<vfw> gargsms: lspci |grep -i vga
<ktwo> yea well it would be a start, i guess that is proprietary stuff right? not a package i could use on ubuntu
<dStruct> ktwo: I've been very happy with my $600 mac mini server at home, fusion ssd drive, boots in 13 seconds, quad intel i7, 16gb of ram, not bad for the price
<reisio> dStruct: right it's a joke :D
<gargsms> vfw, $ lspci -nn | grep VGA # VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520 [8086:1916]
<reisio> best not to confuse hardware and software
<reisio> seriously, Red Hat/CentOS comes with GUI stuff for clown administrators
<dStruct> reisio: it is, if you need a real server, for me I use it as a media center type server directly on my TV, but it's not a true server per say
<reisio> ask them what they're called, you can use them on any dist
<ktwo> dStruct, interesting, i'll consider it for the future, and it would also be a huge hw-upgrade. Is it fanless?
<reisio> fanless ftw
<reisio> boo fans
<dStruct> ktwo: it has a single tiny fan inside that I never hear even when pushing it hard graphically
<vfw> gargsms: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  #What was result? Any errors?
<jsjdfas> I am trying to learn stuff but am a real noob so keep that in mind...I was trying to bring wifi up and down in the terminal and when I do "ifconfig wlp4s0 down" I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted"
<vfw> gargsms: lsmod |& nc termbin.com 9999
<jsjdfas> I have googled but most results seem to be a different problem and I don't understand a lot of the replies
<vfw> jsjdfas: sudo ifup ifdown
<jsjdfas> vfw: what is that doing exactly?
<gargsms> vfw, http://termbin.com/8acw
<jsjdfas> do I have to select wlp4s0 also?
<gargsms> jsjdfas, yes. It brings down the interface and turns it back up
<jsjdfas> gargsms: sorry I was just trying to udnerstand exactly what to type. Is it "sudo ifup wlp4s0"?
<gargsms> That should do it
<nacc> !sudo | jsjdfas
<ubottu> jsjdfas: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jsjdfas> so is the ifconfig up and down old ways that for some reason doesnt work in 16.04?
<vfw> jsjdfas: Use sudo.  sudo ifconfig <name-here> up or down
<jsjdfas> vfw I tried that and got another error...let me try again to see what it was
<vfw> jsjdfas: Tell us the error.
<vfw> gargsms: What errors do you get from upgrading?
<vfw> gargsms: Any errors?
<gargsms> I am likely that I am not going to get any errors. I just upgraded everything a day or so before. And currently I am not on a good connection
<vfw> gargsms: sudo apt-get -f install
<gargsms> Does dist-upgrade do anything if you are on the latest LTS?
<vfw> gargsms: Yes, it does.  Do it.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<reisio> these are questions a person without a backup system asks
<vfw> gargsms: Why is it you do not have a good connection? What is wrong with your network connection?
<avioni> hello.  i keep receiving this error using apt-get - E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gargsms> Capped to 512kbps. It would take a while
<vfw> gargsms: Do it
<vfw> gargsms: Tell us if you get errors or if you get success.
<gargsms> vfw, if there is even a remote chance of me losing data, then let me have a full system backup first. There isn't much data in this system
<vfw> gargsms: Why do you think you will loose data?
<jsjdfas_> So "sudo ifconfig wlp4s0 down" worked this time to disconnect me...but "ifconfig wlp4s0 up" wouldn't bring it back up. The panel applet still showed connected and the only way I could get back online is to disconnect there and reconnect there.
<jsjdfas_> what did I do wrong?
<gargsms> I was asking. :/
<hpvs17e> avioni,  make sure you don't have ubuntu software center, synaptics or other package manager open
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: did you use sudo with the up command?
<vfw> gargsms: You should *always* have backups anyway.  If you don't take care of it and come back when your done.
<jsjdfas_> tgm4883: yes
<vfw> !dist-upgrade | gargsms
<ubottu> gargsms: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<jsjdfas_> and the first time I tried down that way I got some error I failed to write down
<jsjdfas_> but the second time it clearly worked...was there supposed to be some output? After the password was entered it just gave me the user promt again and I had to check to see if I was down
<vfw> gargsms: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  #Tell us if you encounter success or if you get errors.
<gargsms> vfw, I have a quite old backup. I will just take a new one ASAP
<vfw> gargsms: What makes you think you'll loose data if you do updates?  Is there some other problem you are not telling us?
<avioni> hpvs17e:  I tried again and the error is gone.  Now it says:  N: Ignoring file '20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<gargsms> vfw, I have no other issues. But it is always better to have a backup.
<vfw> gargsms: at any rate, come back when you are ready to try and fix your problem(s).
<tgm4883> gargsms: I think you are misunderstanding. dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade from one distribution version to another distribution version. It simply updates packages (the same way that apt-get update) does, except it also installs any new dependencies
<tgm4883> gargsms: it's worth noting that apt-get is the old way of doing things, and we just do 'apt update' or 'apt full-upgrade' now
<vfw> tgm4883: And new kernel if needed
<gargsms> vfw, tgm4883 I will try that then. I just never did a dist-upgrade before.
<tgm4883> vfw: that was covered under the "new dependencies"
<gargsms> Even I have been using apt for long
<jsjdfas_> tgm4883: on that note...if you just want to keep updated what should you do and how often? upgrade or dist-upgrade? I read dist-upgrade can break some things?
<jsjdfas_> ive been doing update and upgrade every few days
<gargsms> Same here. update, upgrade works just fine. Or maybe I never broke my system badly enough
<vfw> as tgm4883 points out, the function of dist-upgrade has changed
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: you should do 'apt upgrade'. dist-upgrade has the possibility of breaking things, but only if you've put yourself in a weird state or have subscribed to PPAs that cause breakages
<tgm4883> vfw: has it changed? It's been the way it is for at least 10 years
<jsjdfas_> tgm4883: thanks...also do you need to do autoclean or autoremove often or at all? what is the regular stuff you should do...just update and upgrade every day? week?
<vfw> gargsms: do-release-upgrade now does what apt-get dist-upgrade once did.
<vfw> tgm4883:      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^|
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: probably setup auto updates of security releases and then do a weekly upgrade
<jsjdfas_> tgm4883: how do I set auto updates?
<jsjdfas_> for security
<jsjdfas_> is that a script or a setting? I am super new and havent gotten to a lot yet
<tgm4883> vfw: dist-upgrade installs new dependencies, so unless it changed sometime before 7.04, then it's always been the same. It's just that way of upgrading to new releases (while possible) isn't recommended on ubuntu installs
<gargsms> I *always* thought that it updated the distro. :/
<vfw> tgm4883: I do not know exactly how long ago it changed, but I can tell you for sure that it has been a lot less than 10 years.
<gargsms> Weird naming
<younder> put bluntly, you might play russian roulette
<vfw> gargsms: It did, (a few years ago).
<younder> and these dist-upgrades offer aboutequal odds
<tgm4883> vfw: it's been that way since I've been using it, which is 7.04. Perhaps you are thinking about the unsupported way of updating via changing your sources.list file to the new version
<ducasse> gargsms: it's named that way because debian uses it for distribution upgrades
<vfw> ducasse: Oh, really?  So it's still for distribution upgrade in Debian?
<ducasse> vfw: yep.
<tgm4883> it's worth noting that in the end, it both ways that we're talking about do the same thing. They both update packages to the new version
<vfw> ducasse: So, apt is different in Debian?
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<jsjdfas_> tgm4883: thanks...also back to the netowrk stuff. Why would "sudo ifconfig wlp4s0 down" work but "up" wouldn;t?
<jsjdfas_> tgm4883: I had to use the panel applet to go down and up
<humble> hello guys
<ducasse> vfw: no, things are just done differently. a huge part of do-release-upgrade on ubuntu is still dist-upgrade.
<humble> i am having a little problem witch is frustrading for me .
<dfffd> spelling?
<humble> my mouse randomly times clicks on left down side the reciclebin. its a touch pad and i naver had this problemm with windows. can someone help me please?
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: IDK, I generally don't try doing it that way when using network manager. If I had to theorize, you pulled the network card out from under network manager and it didn't know that it was down yet. My guess is that you would be able to bring it back up if you waited long enough after bringing it down to bring it back up
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: basically, if you're using network manager, don't also manage it from the command line (of if you do want to manage it from the command line, do it properly)
<jsjdfas_> Ah...I have these weird drop outs suddenly on 16.04 and messing with the applet then never helps. Only a system restart. I was trying to see if when that happened I could bring it back up with the CL
<jsjdfas_> i was trying to figure out how to do it properly so I'd have options
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: well ripping things out from under NM isn't usually the right solution
<jsjdfas_> I thought ifconfig up and down was bring nm up and down
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: if you're going to use network manager, then the proper way to manage it via the command line would be nmcli
<tgm4883> but if you are saying that using the applet doesn't help in your case, I would assume that nmcli wouldn't help either
<jsjdfas_> ok...so when I get one of those random disconnects that won't go back up with the applet what should I do? is restarting only option?
<jsjdfas_> I have tried disabling and enabling wifi and networking in the applet in various combos...never helps to bring it back when this happens
<jsjdfas_> these disconnects happen out of nowhere...randomly...no activity i can correlate with them..just suddenly a page wont load
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: would take some playing around with. I would try the services for network-manager and networking, or even investigate the rfkill command
<ducasse> jsjdfas_: have you tried restarting the nm service?
<jsjdfas_> ducasse: no....is that the nmcli up and down?
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: no, that would be "service network-manager restart"
<jsjdfas_> when I googled the issue I get a bunch of stuff like this that doesn't solve the problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/653983/wifi-and-ethernet-keep-disconnecting
<jsjdfas_> it didnt happen in 14.04 but happens often in 16.04
<vfw> gargsms: If you are worried about getting away from LTS, just make sure that Prompt=lts is in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades. It should be the last line.  It should keep you from accidentally upgrading your system from 16.04 to 16.10
<donofrio> jsjdfas_, I get that as well, all I can do is restartthen the interface works as expected
<gargsms> restarting network-manager works for me
<donofrio> gargsms, ah gonna have to try that
<gargsms> vfw, Oh, I had that thing already configured when I had my GUI available from updates settings
<jsjdfas_> gargsms: do you mean the "service network-manager restart" command tgm said?
<gargsms> Yes
<jsjdfas_> and what does nmcli up and down do?
<jsjdfas_> the various ifup nmcli up and stuff have me confused
<jsjdfas_> I dont quite understand what is doing what and what I need for what.
<vfw> jsjdfas_: Read the man files.  man ifconfig  for instance.
<nacc> jsjdfas_: nmcli is the cli interface to NetworkManager
<jsjdfas_> vfw: I may be mentally slow because man files often confuse me more
<nacc> jsjdfas_: ifup/ifconfig are all below network manager (and network manager is not necessarily aware of those changes)
<jsjdfas_> nacc: ok so nmcli up and down are just connecting and disconnecting the nm from the terminal basically?
<vfw> jsjdfas_: It is pretty clear.  down   This flag causes the driver for this interface to be shut down.
<vfw> jsjdfas_: (as in ifconfig <iface-name-here> down
<nacc> jsjdfas_: you are telling nm to bring up or take down an interface
<nacc> jsjdfas_: just via the terminal, yes
<jsjdfas_> nacc so nmcli up and down tells nm to bring the named interface up and down...and if and ifconfig are below that so what are they doing exactly?
<nacc> jsjdfas_: they are reading /etc/network/interfaces to determine what the action to take means, iirc
<vfw> jsjdfas_: if you get bogged down in detals (in man files), use search option.  (/serch-term-here)
<gargsms> vfw, Turns out mobile data was faster than my WiFi today. Did dist-upgrade. I guess I would need to reboot now. No error, by the way
<nacc> jsjdfas_: you don't need network-manager at all to use ifup
<bctim> Hi, I'm having a  problem with booting ubuntu 14.04. I'm getting an error: "Kernal panic-not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" I've run a program that the boss sugested and it has created a log. This is that log http://paste2.org/WbLNCUHN. The problem happened when I was downloading a program that would create a DVD.
<vfw> gargsms: Good
<avioni> hello. i keep receiving the following apt-get error --- N: Ignoring file '20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<jsjdfas_> nacc: but it seemed according to another person that doing if and ifconfig can change things without nm knowing it and mess it up....is that correct?
<gargsms> I hope this fixes stuff. I have been using the WWW with Lynx for a few days. :'(
<nacc> jsjdfas_: yes, nm does not know you are using ifup or not. If you are using network-manager, *just* use network-manager (via GUI or CLI), imo
<tgm4883> jsjdfas_: not mess it up, but it wouldn't know the current state of the device (and it was a working theory at that point :) )
<ubuntu-mate> chname miguel
<nacc> jsjdfas_: nm, ifconfig, if, ip, etc. are all ways to manipulate the networking state
<jsjdfas_> tgm4883: I am just trying to understand sorry if it seemed debating
<humble> my mouse randomly times clicks on left down side the reciclebin. its a touch pad and i naver had this problemm with windows. can someone help me please?
<nacc> jsjdfas_: there is no guarantee that what one tool does is necessarily reflected in another tool (the lower level ones tend to be pretty isolated and work ok together, though). But NM is a rather big stack of state (and also uses its own configuration space separate from what the lower-level tools do)
<lucidguy> Ok Unity users, what do you do with apps that use the systray now?
<jsjdfas_> nacc: so in the case of the 16.04 sudden drop outs that only a restart ever seems to work for...and changing the networking and wifi applet settings doesnt' help...what commands are best to try and bring it back up?
<jsjdfas_> maybe I should back up sorry...when I enable and disable wifi or networking in the applet what command is that equivalent to? ifconfig or nmcli?
<gargsms> vfw, Nothing. Same thing happening
<tgm4883> lucidguy: keep using them? I'm not sure I understand the question
<vfw> avioni: You may only need to remove that file.  What is the date on it?
<vfw> gargsms: So you did:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<gargsms> Yes
<nacc> jsjdfas_: anything you do in the NM applet should be directly reproducible with nmcli as well -- but what the applet does is not necessarily invoking any underlying commands (it is its own program). You can probably do the same things using the cli tools (like ifup), but nm is not using htose.
<vfw> Ok, good.
<vfw> gargsms: Just a minute.
<nacc> jsjdfas_: the best thing to do, is determine *why* your network is dropping out
<lucidguy> tgm4883: Pidgin and Davmail in the past would leave a systray icon.  Unity no longer has a systray, how am I supposed to interact with these applications now?
<vfw> gargsms: lsmod |& nc termbin.com 9999
<jsjdfas_> nacc: ok I just wanted to understand what level the applet was working at....so changing applet settings to enable or disable etc doesn't help once the drop out occurs...so that means I need to go higher right?
<avioni> vfw: Feb 18  2016
<tgm4883> lucidguy: are they not showing up? I'm currently looking at 4 icons that are from applications in my systray (chrome, hangouts, slack, and reminna)
<nacc> jsjdfas_: there isn't any higher than NM, generally
<nacc> jsjdfas_: no, you need to figure out *why* (as i just said) your network is dropping out
<jsjdfas_> and I dont know why or how to find out why the dropout occurs...it seems fairly common in 16.04 but no real permanent solutions online...only a system restart fixes it for however long until the next time
<vfw> avioni: Anything in it?
<gargsms> http://termbin.com/hczb
<xangua> lucidguy: pidgin integrates with the message indicator and there's also a third party plugin to make it's tray icon an indicator, don't use davmail
<gargsms> vfw, ^
<nacc> jsjdfas_: check dmesg, syslog, journalctl, network manager logs, etc
<lucidguy> xangua: don't use davmail?
<nacc> jsjdfas_: also, waht wireless device and driver?
<xangua> lucidguy: I don't use it
<lucidguy> xangua: gotcha.
<vfw> gargsms: dpig-reconfigure gdm
<jsjdfas_> nacc: thats beyond me at this point...so frustrating being so shallow in understanding...every problem seems to require some new five levels of learning...its an old intel card have to check....what is the command to check that?
<lucidguy> Thanks guysa
<avioni> vfw: 3 lines. Can I paste it here?
<gargsms> gdm is not installed
<lucidguy> tgm4883: I don't think you are talking about the systray, sounds like you are referring to the app dock on the side itself.
<xangua> lucidguy: is that a thunderbird add-on? Thunderbird should also integrate with the message indicator(envelope icon)
<nacc> jsjdfas_: probably something with lshw, sorry, i'm not entirely sure -- if you want, pastebin dmesg
<jsjdfas_> its something like Intel 945 I think...trying to find out
<nacc> jsjdfas_: as in `dmesg | pastebinit`
<lucidguy> xangua: its not an addon, independent java app
<vfw> sudo dpgk-reconfigure lightdm
<tgm4883> lucidguy: I'm specifically talking about the top right of my screen, next to the clock, wifi, bluetooth, and other indicators
<gargsms> vfw, did that too. Nothing
<vfw> dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-deskop
<vfw> gargsms: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<jsjdfas_> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23513102/
<tgm4883> lucidguy: specifically http://imgur.com/a/EYtUE
<avioni> vfw: it has these 2 lines:  APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0";  |   APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "0";
<nacc> jsjdfas_: "iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x82000008"
<jsjdfas_> also can anyone tell me how to scroll back past the top in xfce terminal?
<lucidguy> tgm4883: Thats right, davmail doesn't work probably with that panel.  I don't think that panel acts like the traditional systray
<nacc> jsjdfas_: i feel like htat implie a hardware issue
<gargsms> vfw, nothing so far. By any chance would the output of startx be helpful to you?
<ducasse> jsjdfas_: shift+pgup
<jsjdfas_> nacc: what does that mean? could that have been me messing with the ifconfig stuff as I did disable it once that way
<nacc> jsjdfas_: sorry, need to work on some stuff, hopefully someone else can help
<jsjdfas_> ok thanks
<jsjdfas_> ducasse: thanks
<tgm4883> lucidguy: sorry can't help, sounds like davmail needs a patch for that
<jsjdfas_> ducasse: actually its not working...shift pgup only goes to top limit scrolling does
<vfw> gargsms: yes
<vfw> gargsms: Is lightdm installed?
<jsjdfas_> shift home and page up wont go past the limit I am stuck at
<ducasse> jsjdfas_: of course, there is a limited number of saved lines. you need to increase that in the settings.
<jsjdfas_> ah...what is a normal setting?
<gargsms> vfw, seems like it is. I reconfigured it as well
<vfw> gargsms: startx |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> gargsms: Then restart it.
<vfw> gargsms: systemctl restart lightdm
<vfw> via sudo
<gargsms> vfw, http://termbin.com/o98i
<gargsms> This misses out on errors, though. There are few errors that pop up after this
<gargsms> All being 'amd_sched_main failed to run job' or 'amdgpu_sched_run_job error scheduling IBs'
<vfw> gargsms: sudo find /usr/lib -name radeonsi_dri.so -type f
<SebthreeBQM10HD> AH UEFI
<gargsms> vfw, /var/lib/x86_64-linnux-gnu/dri/radeonsi_dri.so
<mjacob> is it possible with upstart to specify multiple commands to be run in the "exec" stanza?  (except for manually running /bin/sh -c '...')
<cuddylier> When I do wget -N for a file, it says there is no newer file but the file on the source web server was updated today and the one with the same name on the destination server is from the 17th November. Any ideas why?
<gargsms> /var/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/radeonsi_dri.so
<vfw> gargsms: So that file exists in both places?
<gargsms> That's what the command finds
<sirkermit> Hi kritik
<vfw> gargsms: There is probably a simple fix for this.  I think just re-setting unity and the window manager would do it.  And I believe you simply just delete a file some place but don't know where it is.  Maybe someone will see this and tell us.
<ubuntu_user_> Hi, is there any way of choosing the download mirror during installatoin using the regular Ubuntu live cd ?
<kritik> hi sirkermit
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: don't you just love it? ;)
<vfw> gargsms: radeonsi_dri.so exists in two places, but not where gdm thinks it should be, as well as a couple other files.
<sirkermit> Kritik whree are you from ?
<ioria> gargsms, why is it in /var/lib and not in /usr/lib ?
<sirkermit> Are you new to IRC krtitik ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, uhmmm been attemtping to install Ubuntu  on his lap top
<SebthreeBQM10HD> just now but ah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, this time round  it crashes on intaller in both 16.10  and 16.04, instead of  finnishing  the install,  it came up with ome eror some bugthing basicaly instead of installing grub 2
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, or oh maybe that's it, it's trying to intall normal grub 2 maybe for  some reson, insted of efi grub ?
<gargsms> ioria, my bad. It's in /usr/lib. I just typed it wrong, twice. :(
<ioria> ^_^
<vfw> gargsms: Is this a system that was upgraded from 14.04?
<gargsms> No. This is a fresh install
<vladimir_> hello threre
<gargsms> I just fiddled a lot with kernels, compiled mesa from source and installed
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: it will install grub for whatever mode you booted in.
<gargsms> Now I am on the base kernel I started with
<vfw> gargsms: Did you do:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm   ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, well it's in uei mode already or?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, I think it would detect if efi or whatever the system ?
<gargsms> I was overly optimistic once and tried to do 'sudo  apt remove *mesa*' which gave a big list of almost all installed programs
<gargsms> vfw, yes, multiple times
<vfw> gargsms: And did it do anything?
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: it does. if you boot in uefi mode it will install grub for uefi.
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, the usb you made is hybrid but it's up to you select it from bios, uefi or legacy
<Guddu> I have a Weird issue. Ubuntu 14.04  Desktop. . . It shuts down on its own after a while.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, and unetbotin gave some  temp error for ome reason, when making new Ubuntu ISO
<Guddu> Can't seem to make it work.
<gargsms> Not that I can see. I am getting the same errors as before, and the same coming back to the login screen
<Guddu> Its going to suspended automatically as it seems from the logs.
<Guddu> Please guide.
<vfw> gargsms: Did you do: dpkg-reconfigure gdm  ?
<gargsms> I don't have gdm installed
<vfw> gargsms: uname -r
<gargsms> 4.4.0-47-generic
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, oh that could be it, and yes it looked like for both 16.10 and 16.04 that was going to install Grub 2
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, but it's a UEFI system so uhmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but ye that could explain the error then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if it's the normal Grub 2 rather than EFI Grub
<vfw> gargsms: If gdm is not installed, why do we see the gdm errors  See: http://termbin.com/o98i
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, how do you select  UEFI mode in bios ?
<gargsms> That's gbm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, HP lap top, and I don't remember speciically having to do that on mine
<gargsms> 'gbm' not 'gdm'
<ioria> gargsms,  it's your main board uefi capable ?
<gargsms> Yes
<ioria> gargsms,  soory was for SebthreeBQM10HD
<gargsms> Oh, okay
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   it's your main board uefi capable ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, on my own computer about a year and  half ago, I just had to dsable secure boot, and do the boot order, and point it to the windows boot loader on install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, ye the one that ben trying to install on it, a brand new lap top, so it's uefi
<vfw> gargsms: Oh, ok.  (My dyslexia is showing...)
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   ok, so dual boot , and windows 8 or 10 ?
<gargsms> vfw, it's easily mistaken. I don't even know what gbm is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria,  one reason I told him to get HP at the shop  yesterday, was since I  thought it would b easier for the uei or hoepfully, lik mine enoguh hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, yes  new lap top so  it came pre installed with Windows 10
<atXyc0> im having an issue scriping the installation of deb packages i archived from /var/cache/apt. i basically install all the packages i need in a blank vm then save them for reinstallation after reverting the OS. dpkg -i *.deb finishs without error but i get a dependency unmet error from apt on any subsequent command.
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   well, nope, not easy, to be honest
<atXyc0> rerunning dpkg -i *.deb fixes the issue
<Ballistixxx> writers block..
<atXyc0> do i just need to run it twice?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, indeed UEFI was al ah on mine to, unill I got it on some how
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, I don't rmeembe having to specifially say use uei
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but ok that could be it for this new lap top
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   you need to boot ubuntu and choose 'try ubuntu' and provice  sudo parted -l
<ioria> *provide
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, or oh, do you mean, the lke legacy and uei options in bios?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well not on t now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but hmm
<vfw> gargsms: Did you manually install a GPU driver?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   if the laptop it's brand new, uefi of course
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, yeah I'll mess with it more tommorow or something I uess
<gargsms> Not that I remember. I compiled and installed latest mesa drivers
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   as you wish mate
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, but what meant to do ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the comad is just to list partitions
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it seems that you gave
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   boot the usb in uefi mode
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, I belive it should just install etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if  booted right hmm
<Guest15328> Hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how to make sure it boots up in uefi mode ?
<vfw> !info | gargsms
<ubottu> 'gargsms' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zest
<Guest15328> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with a very simple problem in terminal
<vfw> !info mesa | gargsms
<ubottu> gargsms: Package mesa does not exist in yakkety
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Guest15328,  hi
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   are you on ubuntu, right now ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not tha machine
<gargsms> vfw, http://www.mesa3d.org
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   can you boot the livecd in 'try mode' ?
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   ah, ok
<Guest15328> I'm very new to command line and I need to get the following command acd_cli sync to run every 5 minutes
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: if there are files in /sys/firmware/efi you are booted in uefi mode
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria,  yeah  when doing it...  I could boot up the usb
<vfw> gargsms: So you compiled from source and installed mesa?
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   ok,  open a terminal and sudo parted -l |nc termbin.com 9999
<gargsms> Yes.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not on it now, but what would that command do?
<gargsms> It was there already, but not the latest version
<vfw> I thnk we are on to something here, gargsms  but not sure what to do about it.  What kernel were you using at the time?
<max-m> Guest15328, you are looking for cron/crontab
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   list partitions and table and tells us if you are in bios or efi mode
<gargsms> 4.8.6
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, oh right ok
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   it gives you an url to paste here
<vfw> gargsms: And that is the kernel you have now. Right?
<Guest15328> Max-m, Is that built into Ubuntu?
<gargsms> I still don't think the kernel is the issue here. Because I could boot into 4.8.6 just fine. I got panics with 4.6
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, ok let's say it's not in uei mode,  how would you change?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> still not on lap top btw.  was meant to be having a kind of break or whaeve,r but
<gargsms> vfw, No. I now have the base version that comes from the ubuntu repositories. No manual kernel images
<vfw> gargsms: And that is when you first had this problem?  After compiling and installing mesa?
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   why change ? if you installed w10 in bios mode , you need to install ubuntu in the same way
<vfw> gargsms: uname -r
<younder> ioria, that UEFI mode perhaps?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, Windows 10 is instaled in uei mode I assume
<gargsms> 4.4.0-47-generic
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, since secure boot was enabled and I diabled that
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   so ubuntu will come in ufi mode
<gargsms> I will just try recompiling mesa and doing make uninstall, if that helps
<max-m> Guest15328, yes, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto :)
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,   secure boot it's no more an issue for that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, it crashed  on grub 2,  so legacy grub 2, not the efi  one ?
<vfw> gargsms: ok, that is the problem.  You compiled mesa for kernel 4.8.6 and now you are using kernel version 4.4.0-47
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  what aare you bootinf 16.04 or .10 ?
<ioria> *g
<gargsms> So if I use 4.8.6, would it fix itself?
<younder> SebthreeBQM10HD, I have disableed secure mode too :) Next time get the NVIDIA team on the line before making such drasitic changes!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, yestday insalling 16.10  semed to work, except no Grub 2 acsaully showing up when on
<gargsms> vfw, Actually, I was using 4.8.6 with mesa and encountered the problem.
<vfw> gargsms: Only if it is the one that was there when you first compiled mesa on it.
<gargsms> If I recompile mesa and install?
<gargsms> On the current kernel? I think it is worth a shot
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  did you select 'download updates while installing' ?
<vfw> gargsms: Do you sitll have the soruce code directory for mesa?  If so, there is probably an uninstall script.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, an I checke boot options of computer no ubuntu listed,  today  when trying to re instal 16.10,  got into this grub 2 error etc, same thing afer making a 16.04 usb
<gargsms> vfw, I deleted it. :'(
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, yes  did have selected download updates whilst installng on al of these installs
<vfw> gargsms: Or, yea, just re-compile it on this kernel.
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  i suggest 16.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, that had the same problem
<SebthreeBQM10HD> this issue with Grub 2
<zacktu> I've done several OTS upgrades in place.  I did one again from 14.04 to 16.04.  It was very slow to boot so I decided it was time to install a new system.  I've always had an encrypted  home partition and agreed to do it again.  I also used a different password, and my home partition didn't mount.  I found that I can run encryptfs-mount-private on the CL and it will mount my home directory. ...
<zacktu> ...How can I fix this?  I'm willing to reinstall with the old password if that would fix the problem.
<zacktu> LTS upgrades
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, why did it complete originally a 16.10 install, but then al attempted re intalls have prolems ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and even the 16.04 install as well, grub 2 issue
<vfw> gargsms: http://www.mesa3d.org/
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  16.04 is long term support .... but if you need help, better you are on livecd, so we can help you
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, yeah well can't relly do it now,
<dosmanak> Hello, I noticed when using shift + KP_END(NUM keyboard), it behaves different than shift + END, the select is not created. It it the same with you?
<vfw> gargsms: From: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1035404-start-0.html "rebuilding mesa, solved the issue"
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  on win10 right now ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, I know about LTS, but if thre's a bug that effect a prituclar  systme, it could be in more than one version
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, nah he's probably using the lap top now or whaever,  beeen in there to long already earlier
<gargsms> vfw, I will try that right away
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, I was thinking try and get some ideas as to things to try  for tommorow or whaever
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  sure
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, it's odd though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, when I first made a 16.10 usb yesterday
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on that windows instal using u net bootin even on the lap top yeah
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  use rufus
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that installed, but without grub comng up, so I thought I haddn't done the point it to widows boot loaer hting
<ducasse> dosmanak: those are two different keysyms, so that sort of makes sense
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I try again and nope.
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  use rufus
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, could ading a fat32 partiton to the disk have effected things by the way ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that was after deleting the original partitions that had for 16.10
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  let rufus do its job https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<atXyc0> bump
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, ok that's like unetbootin, but why are you recommending that one
<dosmanak> ducasse: I know. So is there something like inputrc for Xserver? Or should I somehow remap KP_END on END somehow?
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  well, because it works :þ
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, don't thinkI hav hard of rufus beore, so that could be some random site even  for all I know, an unetbootin has mostly worked or me
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  ok
<ducasse> dosmanak: mapping the end keysym onto that key should work in theory, the tool for that now is xkbcomp which is horrible. xmodmap was much nicer.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, was giving some kind of tmp  file error earlier though, after trying to use the same usb stick again, after formatting ec
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, maybe I should try a new usb  next time, but I think the one I got is ok
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  what is giving you error ?
<dosmanak> ducasse: Thank you, I will try xmodmap
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, wel even unetbootin had some od error about tmp config files or somehting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ater trying to use again
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  nuke it, and use rufus
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on the same usb stick
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, pove to m that rufus isn't just some random program :D ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> prove to me
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  mmmmm.... let me think
<ioria> OerHeks, is ruus ok ?
<ioria> OerHeks, is rufus ok ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> who' OerHeks and seen that name before in here I think
<ducasse> dosmanak: be aware that any change you make with xmodmap will be overwritten if something calls setxkbmap afterwards
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, it's  probably ok, but is i on a trusted enough site such as sourceforge or something, nope it seems
<max-m> Ummm, any ideas why ssh-agent's SSH_AUTH_SOCK (instead of gnome-keyring's, disabled that one) isn't set when I launch my terminal via the default keyboard shortcut on a fresh 16.10? It works when the terminal is started via the Unity launcher or Nautilus, in both cases (variable set or not) the terminal is a child of the gnome-terminal-server which has the correct path set in its environment :( (I'm running my old 16.04 at the moment)
<ioria> OerHeks, it's ok
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: rufus is fine. i wouldn't trust sourceforge though.
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  come on , i paste the link
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, I think souceforge had  a slight adaware issue or something earlier this yaer if tha's what you mean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ducasse, have you used refus ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, how do you make sure a stick boos up in uefi mode, and not legacy or whaever ?
<dosmanak> ducasse: It worked. Now I have to make it permanent
<yazeed> hello
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  it's up to you to choose
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, that's what I don't understand, how do I choose ?
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  the iso is hhybrid
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  from bios
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes I unernd t can support both uefi and bios
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, oh from the uefi bios
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that could be i
<SebthreeBQM10HD> t
<SebthreeBQM10HD> missed a step
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  you'll see two menus (legacy/uefi)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, I disabled secure boot, I changed the boot order so a usb would boot up,  but that was it
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  ok... and what did you see ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria,  don't rmember that was yesday one of the firs things I did,  but yes maybe there's a otion or bootin up uei
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, disablin legacy etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I man I may have not done somthing in the bios that should have done
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hence things not workin how I had eexpected
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  maybe
<bctim> Hi, I'm having some trouble with ubuntu 14.04  not booting after I tried installing a program that would create a CD. I currently have a black screen on it with the test "kernal panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00007f00. I've ran a program that creates a log file but I'm not clued up enough in linux to understand what it's telling me. Here is the log file: http://paste2.org/WbLNCUHN. Any help would be gretly appreciated.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and as I sai it seeme to be trying to put on actsual Grub 2
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which is wrong
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and the error I got was a can't insall eror
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but  if in th sdd  option the default,  or in th windos boo manager one, which I had to point to on mine so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, I know that need a special Grub  fo UEFI
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, so in yours, what's the option you do or uefi boot?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, i'am on uefi, so i boot the usb in the accordingly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, it would explain why same error or both 16.10 and 16.04, i it's not booted up right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, however I didn't get those errors originally, it just seemed to inatll, completed the installer, bu then woudn't come up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with Grub, and nothing in boot options for Ubuntu as well when I looked
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, trust me, if you want some 'real help' you need to boot that usb :þ
<IlonkaO> Hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, however I think  looks like hen on i should look at he uefi bios again  for options
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when on it again
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, there is a chance I didn't do something there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hence the errors
<SebthreeBQM10HD> although it sitll doesn't qute explain why it seemed to finnish the install originally, and any time after that crashs on grub instal intad
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD,  the iso could be corrupted, or the media or you can have booted the usb in the wrong way
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, in this scenario, you verify the iso and then the media
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, yeah I though about md5sums a bit earlier, but didn't do
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, i'am still talking about 16.04 of course
<javier_> hola
<gargsms> vfw, ping
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioria, yeah could md5sum from  the live session even or ouh
<jamie_1> hey does anyone know why when i sign into root when it does the auto lock from time out the password for root no longer works
 * jamie_1 is using root for pentesting reasons
<reisio> jamie_1: you'll have to rephrase that
<Pici> jamie_1: Thats how how sudo works. By default it is 15 minutes.  See the timestamp_timeout option in sudoers manpage.
 * younder mentions sudo su, and passwd
<jamie_1> okay, im using tty-5 to sign in as root then using startx to start a session for using tools that require direct root access, no sudo will not work for a lot of them, but if im watching my monitoring tools and not messing with anything it locks, now after it locks i cannot un lock it, the root password does not work
<jamie_1> younder: i have a set root login that i use from tty, that is already set that is not my issue
<Pici> jamie_1: if you're already signed in as root, you don't need to use sudo again.
<jamie_1> Pici: im not, most people will say "DONT USE ROOT" i was simply saying why i was signing in as root and not using sudo
<younder> Pici, It doesn't hurt either.
<jamie_1> just annoyed that ever time it times out when im using root i have to do a full reboot to get back into root... pain in the a**
<unknoun-you> What's so spacial about ubuntu?
<reisio> unknoun-you: naked people, color brown, etc.
<jamie_1> unknoun-you: it has a bunch of pretty and shiny bells and whisles that mesmerize everyone
<tgm4883> unknoun-you: we can detect trolls pretty easily
<jamie_1> as you can tell by in the instant set of smart aleck reponses
<jamie_1> so im guessing no one has a solution for my locking issue with root?
<jamie_1> only other solution i have is to disable the timeout... which i dont want to do... increases my chance to burn my screen..
<reisio> jamie_1: you ever rephrase?
<jamie_1> reisio: 4:08:45 PM - jamie_1: okay, im using tty-5 to sign in as root then using startx to start a session for using tools that require direct root access, no sudo will not work for a lot of them, but if im watching my monitoring tools and not messing with anything it locks, now after it locks i cannot un lock it, the root password does not work
<jamie_1> i have to reboot to get back in
<Pici> jamie_1: do you mean that the screensaver locks?
<reisio> jamie_1: naturally not, because it's your non-root password it wants
<jamie_1> crap... gotta go to work, ill hop back on at another time
<reisio> oh actually
<reisio> yeah it's because root has no ordinary pass
<jamie_1> i have set on
<jamie_1> either way have to go, thanks anyways
<reisio> you set a pass for root?
<jamie_1> reisio: yes
<reisio> anyway, just disable the screensaver
<bocaneri> Who's good with debugging sound issues on Kubuntu 16.04?
<madafaka> Breaking News
<madafaka> 4:10 PM
<madafaka> Magnitude 7.3 Earthquake Strikes Off Fukushima in Japan, Tsunami Warning
<madafaka> Breaking News
<madafaka> 4:10 PM
<madafaka> Magnitude 7.3 Earthquake Strikes Off Fukushima in Japan, Tsunami Warning
<madafaka> Breaking News
<trf> I'm looking for suggestions for a new OS, what would be the correct channel to ask about this?
<reisio> probably nowhere
<reisio> you mean you are planning on making a new OS?
<trf> No, just interesting in switching to a new distribution
<reisio> ah
<reisio> from what?
<trf> From xubuntu to something else
<trf> that is based on ubuntu
<reisio> okay, why?
<bocaneri> I'm running Kubuntu. That means I'm running KDE on top of Ubuntu.
<koroso> hey all
<trf> I've read about distributions like trisquel that are entirely free with no proprietary components, so I'm interested in something like that
<reisio> bocaneri: well, mostly that
<trf> But I'm wondering if that's a viable option
<reisio> trf: if you don't need Flash, yes it is
<reisio> if you don't need to read random binary formats from Windows systems, yes it is
<Guy1524> hey guys, how do I tell ubuntu not to lock when a certain application is open?  In SuperTuxKart, when using wiimotes, the computer goes to sleep because it doesn't recognize the wiimotes as input
<trf> reisio what would be the major compatibility restrictions that I might run into If I ran an OS like trisquel (aside from no flash)
<Guy1524> so is there a way to just not lock when stk is open?
<koroso> i install kubuntu too then i have installed lubuntu-desktop but i keep all function offered by kubuntu it's maguc
<reisio> trf: ask #trisquel
<trf> thanks, didn't know there was a channel
<Guy1524> is there atleast a way for me to run a bash command telling the computer to not sleep
<reisio> Guy1524: sure
<ixxxxu> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<reisio> Guy1524: the most bare bones, stupid way would be to have xdotool send an innocuous key every FOO interval
<Guy1524> reisio: I was thinking of issuing a do not sleep command in the run script before the executable and after the executable have a reenable command for the sleeping mechanism
<Guy1524> do you know if there is a way to do that?
<igsvs> exit
<Guy1524> for instance, how do applications like firefox disable the computer from sleeping when a youtube video is playing?
<Guy1524> figured it out
<Guy1524> thx guys
<bctim> Hi, I'm having some trouble with ubuntu 14.04  not booting after I tried installing a program that would create a CD. I currently have a black screen on it with the test "kernal panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00007f00. I've ran a program that creates a log file but I'm not clued up enough in linux to understand what it's telling me. Here is the log file: http://paste2.org/WbLNCUHN. Any help would be gretly appreciated.
<mni> .
<Bray90820> I'm getting an error with 16.10 when I try to open alsamixer "cannot open mixer no such file or directory"
<Bashing-om> bctim: Got to wonder that as many kernels present .. out of disk space ? what shows ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<bctim> bash, plenty of disk space. I've also gone back and tried different kernals. All give the same error
<bctim> Also bash, can i run these commands from a usb?
<Bashing-om> bctim: Nope the df commands beed to be run from the install .. you are so correct .
<nacc> bctim: so your 14.04 booted *until* you installed a program that 'would create a CD'?
<bctim> nacc, yes. I was working on creating a DVD for a client to play in their dvd player. The install closed. Once i restarted my computer I got this erro
<nacc> bctim: try uninstalling said program? seems unlikely to be related on the surface
<vfw> bctim: What program did you install?
<nacc> bctim: perhaps you also did an update and got a new kernel?
<atXyc0> bump
<Bashing-om> bctim: "UUID=4571f625-cb22-49d1-8d6d-4bd1576d3e37 none            swap " But I do not see that a swap partition exist .
<vfw> bctim: What is the name of the program you installed, (let us check if there is known problems with it).
<bctim> Sorry I cant quite remember what the program was called. It was refered to me from a co-worker (who isnt in at the moment) It started with B and had a red icon. Sorry for being vegue. Ill see if i can find it.
<bctim> K3B
<vfw> bctim: How did you install it?
<vfw> bctim: Did you use the package manager?
<bctim> I would have used apt-get
<nacc> bctim: fwiw, as I think Bashing-om said, your grub is listing an inordinate number of older kernels
<younder> you have 3 dpkg apt and apt-get
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.101.109 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nacc> younder: how is that relevant right now?
<vfw> bctim: df
<vfw> bctim: df |& nc termbin.com 9999   #Send us resulting URL
<nacc> bctim: which kernel are you trying to boot into,a s well? and have you tried using hte next most recent?
<younder> nacc, what case are you working on
<bctim> nacc, Ive tried booting from 15ish different kernels both in safe mode and normal. vfw, The url is termbin.com/7pzp
<nacc> bctim: ok, so it doesn't seem to matter anymore which kerenl you boot from?
<bctim> nacc, No
<younder> DVCD player, not working
<nacc> bctim: i feel like the simplest sanity check is to remove the potentially offending package and see if that 'fixes' things
<nacc> bctim: i don't feel like it should, but maybe it will
<nacc> !who | younder
<ubottu> younder: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bivo> What screen casting software can I use to capture the audio coming out of the speakers as well? RecordMyDesktop only captures the mic
<bctim> Do I have to manually go thorugh the folders and delete it or can i run the uninstall from a usb?
<younder> bctim: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<younder> bctim: suso -H gedit /etc/fstab
<younder> bctim: in the text editor add
<bctim> younder, there is already a foldere called cdrom in media
<younder> bctim: /dev    /media/cdrom/  udf,iso9960  ro,user,noauto,exec,utf8  0  0
<nacc> younder: what problem are you trying to solve?? bctim does not have a failing DVD/CD driver, afaict
<nacc> *drive
<nacc> younder: and further that is not a valid fstab line (why would you mount /dev on /media/cdrom??)
<vfw> bctim: ls -ltr /var/log/dpkg/info   #See what the last package name is.
<vfw> bctim: Or the last few....
<Term1nal> Strange issue... friend gave me an ubuntu machine to troubleshoot. First, it would not work with ethernet. I enabled network manager, rebooted, and it was able to connect to the ethernet network, obtain a DHCP configuration properly. So it's assigned an address, DNS servers, etc. Thing is... I cannot connect to anything. Ping doesn't even work to the gateway. I know the network is not at fault, there's 100+ other machines humming along just fine.
<Term1nal> iptables has everything set to ACCEPT
<bctim> vfw, I dont have a dpkg folder. I do have the logs.
<eightfold> hi there
<vfw> bctim: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/   Sorry
<reisio> hi eight
<eightfold> i upgraded to yak and now a cli software installed via apt-get no longer starts
<eightfold> The program 'xxx' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install xxx
<bctim> vfw, What am I looking for?
<vfw> bctim: ls -tr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list  Look at last few in that list
<eightfold> i had added a repository for this software before updating
<vfw> bctim: You are looking at the last packages installed or upgraded.  They are ordered newest last.
<eightfold> which was now disabled
<vfw> bctim: ls -tr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list
<eightfold> in software upgrader
<eightfold> but does ubuntu actually uninstall the software too?
<eightfold> at system upgrade?
<vfw> bctim: give us some package names.
<tgm4883> eightfold: it could
<bctim> vfw, There doesnt seem to be anything from yesterday which was when the problem occured. However the latest lists are libfrontcongif1-dev, libcupsmime1, libcupscgi1, lubcupsppdc1, lbcupsppdc1
<pnusimpossible> eww wtf you guys my ubuntu 16.04 install is soooooooooooooooo sloooooooooooooooowwwwwwww...
<pnusimpossible> what can you to fix that problem? my computer kicks ass dude it's got like 16gb of ddr3 ram man and 4gb of nvidia graphics and a nice core i7 processor man this laptop kick major ass
<pnusimpossible> like all the graphics lag and shit
<bctim_> vtc, still me just changed computer
<bctim_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root      29 Nov 20 22:31 perl-modules.list
<bctim_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   53555 Nov 20 22:31 perl-modules-5.22.list
<bctim_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   25232 Nov 20 22:31 libperl5.22:amd64.list
<bctim_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   32212 Nov 20 22:31 perl-base.list
<bctim_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root     491 Nov 20 22:31 sysvinit-utils.list
<bctim_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root     717 Nov 20 22:31 init-system-helpers.list
<vfw> bctim_: No
<vfw> bctim_: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list 2>&1 |tail -40 |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> bctim_: Send us resulting URL.
<bctim_> vfw, termbin.com/cf7n
<eightfold> tgm4883: ouch, a warning for that could be in place
<eightfold> oh well
<tgm4883> eightfold: it does warn you...
<eightfold> i bet it did... :)
<vfw> bctim_: So, just yesterday, you did updates?
<tgm4883> eightfold: IIRC, it says "These X packages are going to be removed" and you have to click OK to continue
<bctim_> vfw, Yes
<tgm4883> :q
<vfw> bctim_: How long had it been since you did updates?
<bctim_> vfw, I had to do it as part of installing k3b
<vfw> bctim_: Ok, try this:
<vfw> bctim_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vfw> bctim_: Let us know if it fails and if so, show us errors, otherwise let it finish and see if that fixes it.
<pnusimpossible> 3d acceleration is making atom not work =(
<pnusimpossible> atom launches but it's black
<vfw> Who else is following bctim's problem?
<vfw> Anyone.....?
<vfw> bctim_: What kind of computer are you working on?  Is it a laptop?  Or, what?
<bctim_> Desktop
<vfw> bctim_: What kind of hard drive(s) does it have?
<bctim_> 1TB HDD WD
<vfw> bctim_: And is it dual boot?
<bctim_> No
<vfw> bctim_: show me the results of:  sudo fdisk -l |& nc termbin.com 9999
<bctim_> vfw, There was an incomplete package install which im fixing with dpkg --configure -a
<vfw> bctim_: Ok, good.  THat might just fix your problem.
<bctim_> termbin.com/su7s
<vfw> bctim_: So you have just one linux partition of 500G  And you do not have a swap partition.  Right?
<ilhami> hey.
<ilhami> when will new Ubuntu phone devices come out? I want to test one.
<reisio> /msg alis list *ubunt*touch*
<ilhami> reisio, I am afraid that I am still banned in there.
<vfw> bctim_: Are you running off the hard drive?  Or are you running from a USB device?
<bctim_> vfw, I've just  put a swap partition in. It has 8GB of ram and I'm not doing anyhting to hard.
<vfw> bctim_: So your Linux install is just on a 15G USB drive.  Right?
<bctim_> vfw, Yes
<vfw> bctim_: It's full.
<bctim_> vfw, The usb is only using 1.5GB for ubuntu. The rest has no partition.
<oblio> having  issue with vsftpd working, i ekep getting authentication failure but user can access with ssh, anyone use this?
<koroso> what is your problem oblio?
<oblio> koroso: setting up vsftpd local accounts and ssl, no working
<tgm4883> oblio: it's probably worth noting that vsftp doesn't use SSH, and IIRC, has it's own list of users
<bctim_> vfw, the 15GB is just the live stick im using to boot with.
<oblio> tgm4883: local_users arent in passwd?
<tgm4883> oblio: it's been awhile since I used vsftp, but I think it keeps it's own list of user credentials
<vfw> bctim_: the 1.5G partition is full.
<oblio> tgm4883: i dont see that
<vfw> bctim_: cat /etc/fstab |nc termbin.com 9999
<bctim_> vfw, Yes I'm using a usb distro on a stick as a repair enviroment.
<vfw> bctim_: Is that what you are booted to now?
<tgm4883> oblio: looking at the documentation now, I must be thinking of something else
<bctim_> vfw, Yes just while my regular workstation wont boot.
<oblio> tgm4883: local_enable - Controls whether local logins are permitted or not. If enabled, normal user accounts in /etc/passwd (or wherever your PAM config references) may be used to log in.
<bctim_> termbin.com/1voa
<EricAndre> how do i move a cli-window to another workspace
<vfw> bctim_: So how are you working on it?  Did you chroot to it?
<EricAndre> is there a command line comand?
<bctim_> vfw, Yes
<vfw> EricAndre: Depends on which DE you use.
<EricAndre> gnome fallback
<EricAndre> vfw technically it's gnome 3
<vfw> EricAndre: Probably just Right-Click on the bar at top and choose from the drop-down menu
<EricAndre> but you cannot do this with a cli-command?
<oblio> tgm4883: i know it no use ssh
<EricAndre> vfw it is of the utmost importance that I do this from cli
<vfw> EricAndre: Not that I know of.
<EricAndre> vfw: thanks man
<EricAndre> vfw is there maybe a bash command?
<bctim_> vfw, here is an output for apt-get -f install.
<bctim_> termbin.com/qk0h
<marku> Hello, I'm doing install over a preexisting ubuntu.. I went through the process it installed but now there is no boot device?
<marku> I chose to turn off safeboot to install third party items should i not?
<marku> any help is appreciated.
<Jordan_U> EricAndre: What is your end goal?
<vfw> bctim_: sudo apt-get autoremove
<oblio> anyone setup vsftpd with /etc/passwd account
<mjacob> is it somehow possible to get all the .deb files involved when `apt-get install`ing something?  i want to do exact the same install on another machine without internet access
<bctim_> vfw, Tried that we get unmet dependencies.
<mjacob> listing all removing packages in this process would be a plus
<marku> Should I turn off safeboot to install third party items?
<marku> Just reinstalled and Ubuntu is not booting.
<marku> the joys of linux
<tgm4883> !offline | mjacob
<ubottu> mjacob: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Jordan_U> !devilspie | EricAndre
<ubottu> EricAndre: devilspie is a tool that can perform actions on windows when running applications. Actions include resizing, positioning, pinning etc. Use the package gdevilspie to configure from GUI, or see usage information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Jordan_U> marku: What happens when you try to boot?
<marku> it says there is no boot device
<mjacob> ubottu: that sound like what i'm looking for - but it's all on headless machines
<ubottu> mjacob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mjacob> tgm4883: that sound like what i'm looking for - but it's all on headless machines
<marku> Jordan_U:  a blue screen asking to choose a boot device which ubuntu is not listed or does not boot
<mjacob> oops for hilighting the bot ;)
<tgm4883> !aptoncd | mjacob maybe try this then
<ubottu> mjacob maybe try this then: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Jordan_U> marku: Did you boot the Ubuntu install USB via UEFI?
<marku> I checked  "install thirdparty app" and chose a password for safeboot
<marku> USB
<marku> I placed the USB device in the slot it booted I installed.
<marku> Looking bleak.
<marku> Jordan_U: I did not do it via UEFI, but just put the usb device in and it booted.
<marku> Should I not turn off "safeboot"
 * marku cries
<Jordan_U> marku: Please boot from a LiveUSB, run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<marku> i am on the live usb lol
<marku> My only pc is linux.. I will try that
<mjacob> tgm4883: still not quite what i need, but i found the right solution with the keywords - so thank you!
<carlosir> hola tengo problemas con noveau
<Bashing-om> !es | carlosir
<ubottu> carlosir: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<carlosir> gracias
<marku> Jordan_U:  lol i ran that but now it wont work "mawk v1.3.3" has known bugs.  :/
<Jordan_U> marku: sudo apt install gawk
<marku> i did
<marku> let me try again
<marku> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/10967140
<younder> better to  install the full package gnu-compier-collectin
<younder> compiler
<Jordan_U> marku: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<marku> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/10967147
<Jordan_U> marku: sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0000,0003,0002,2001,2002,2003
<marku> ok
<Jordan_U> marku: Then please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr" again.
<marku> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/10967148
<marku> thank you for helping
<Jordan_U> marku: OK, if you reboot now Ubuntu *should* start, though it obviously should have started after installing so we'll see.
<marku> okay I will try it out.. brb
<marku_> Jordan_U: I'm back in the live usb.. still says no boot device
 * marku_ sighs
<marku_> Jordan_U: am I forever doomed lol
<Jordan_U> marku_: sudo mkdir /ESP/ && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /ESP/
<marku_> Jordan_U: done
<zacktu> I ran dpkg --set-selections > pkglist on my old system and then dpkg --set-selections < pkglist on my new system.  I get lots of error messages that packages such as aptitude and brasero aren't in the database.  This has worked before.  What's wrong?
<Jordan_U> marku_: sudo cp /ESP/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /ESP/boot/BOOTX64.efi
<Bashing-om> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.1-1ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 170 kB, installed size 1109 kB
<Jordan_U> marku_: Wait.
<marku_> cp: cannot stat '/ESP/ubuntu/shimx64.efi': No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> zacktu: universe repo is enabled in sources ?
<marku_> Jordan_U: waiting
<Jordan_U> marku_: Instead of that, run "sudo cp /ESP/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /ESP/efi/boot/BOOTX64.efi"
<marku_> Jordan_U: cp: cannot create regular file '/ESP/efi/boot/BOOTX64.efi': No such file or directory
<zacktu> Bashing-om: Where do I look to answer your question?
<oblio> so i make some progress
<oblio> it only doesnt work with ssl enabled
<oblio> i get 530, otherwise it works fine plaintext
<Jordan_U> marku_: sudo mkdir /ESP/efi/boot/ && sudo cp /ESP/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /ESP/efi/boot/BOOTX64.efi
<marku_> Jordan_U: done
<marku_> Jordan_U: see query
<Jordan_U> marku_: OK. Try rebooting.
<marku_> ok
<Bashing-om> zacktu:  ubuntu Software Center ->Software Sources should have a box for universe there checked .
<i_and_i> good evening
<i_and_i> can you send a personal message to a specific peer on torrent ?
<i_and_i> such as "good torrent huh"
<marku> Jordan_U:  :( nope
<Jordan_U> i_and_i: No. Please keep such discussion out of #ubuntu. #Ubuntu is for Ubuntu related support discussion only.
<i_and_i> ty
<i_and_i> how to connect to Android phone from Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> i_and_i: Ahh, never mind. I misunderstood your question.
<TechMonger> where do i find the main differences between ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<i_and_i> ah ok
<Jordan_U> i_and_i: I don't think there is any standard protocol for sending messages to bittorrent peers, no.
<i_and_i> aha ic
<marku> TechMonger: is this going to be hosting files on the internet?
<marku> Or just a daily driver for personal use?
<TechMonger> marku, kinda of. im making a privite file server
<marku> Then I'd personally use the Server
<Bashing-om> TechMonger: The only difference is a desk top and installed applications .. the kernel is the kernel is the kernel .
<marku> Check out AskUbuntu also :)
<Jordan_U> marku: Well, I can help you use your USB drive to boot your local Ubuntu installation, but I think a proper fix will involve changing some setting in your boot firmware (and I don't know which).
<kostkon> i_and_i, oh those good old days of peer-to-peer clients with embedded chat support... torrent is not one of them :P
<marku> ugh
<i_and_i> alas .. thanks kostkon
<marku> How can I fresh install render the computer not bootable lol
<kostkon> i_and_i, :)
<marku> This is my only computer, so idk.
<Jordan_U> marku: Are you sure that you haven't changed any settings in your boot firmware recently?
<marku> Nope not at all.
#ubuntu 2016-11-22
<marku> I had Kubuntu 16.04 i booted Ubuntu 16.04 and hit destroy it and install Ubuntu
<marku> and that was the end lol
<marku> I guess I will check my bios idk
<Jordan_U> marku: Do you want me to walk you through booting your local install from your USB drive?
<marku> that is a temporary solution though right? I use this for school and development.. Kinda need a perm solution :/
<oblio> tgm4883: so i got some progress, if i turn ssl_enable=NO it works fine, if i flip it to ssl_enable=YES, it stops working, but i have no idea why
<oblio> i removed all the other ssl options
<oblio> except for that
<Jordan_U> marku: Resetting your boot firmware to factory defaults might help.
<marku> I guess I will try booting into bios and doing that.. thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> marku: You're welcome.
<marku> I'll be back if i actually get my pc back
<mark_in_hollywoo> Nvidia 6510SE in-built into motherboard cannot be set to nvidia-340, even though Settings/Drivers can find it. With nvidia-340 installed, no login possible, only infinite login loop. Purging nvidia*, OS reverts to 640x480, but until this weekend, could run in 1280x1040.
<mark_in_hollywoo> Today, I tried to do a re-install of 16.04 and LiveUSB will not boot, even though BIOS can and at boot time F-11 brings up thumb drive to boot from. Selecting persistent (Unetbootin made) drive falls back to SATA (regular boot drive) and gives 640x480 res.
<mark_in_hollywoo> Even the DVD drive is dead.
<mark_in_hollywoo> On "regular" boot, screen resolution if 640x480 and Settings/Displays has no options.
<mark_in_hollywoo> This an Athlon X2 620 4 core 64bit CPU. It used to have no problem booting from a LiveUSB drive. True since 12.04LTS+.
<mark_in_hollywoo> I'm new at at IRC. I'm appending this to prevent the 260 seconds timeout. Thnx.
<khuseyn> есть кто живой?
<nacc> !ru | khuseyn
<ubottu> khuseyn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Marku> Jordan reset bios should secure boot and UEFI boot be enabled
<nullbites> Здравствуйте
<TechMonger> should i set up my raid before or after i set up my samba server?
<khuseyn> Здарова
<TechMonger> or does it matter
<khuseyn> !!!
<mark_in_hollywoo> Older BIOS no UEFI option. Sorry I didn't say that earlier.
<Bashing-om> !raid | TechMonger
<ubottu> TechMonger: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Marku> I'm doomed
<TechMonger> Bashing-om, im doing a software raid
<Marku> Well I have a near brand-new computer rendered useless FML
<mark_in_hollywoo> Sorry, FML? No comprendo.
<Marku> FML = $uck my life
<Bashing-om> TechMonger: Ya build the raid array, set up the file system and then install the operating system .
<Marku> No bootable device lol
<TechMonger> Bashing-om, the OS is going to be on a separate SSD
<nacc> TechMonger: those seem like sort of different problems/solutions?
<nacc> TechMonger: if you are planning on sharing the raid via samba, then of course you need to configure the raid first before you can share it (but you could setup samba first, without sharing anything, i suppose)
<Bashing-om> TechMonger: Still, got to have a file system in order to copy any files onto it .
<TechMonger> Bashing-om, right. i was just giving more info
<TechMonger> Bashing-om, thx for the help
<Bashing-om> TechMonger: Not much help .. just holding your hand .
<bctim_> Quick question about grep, when I grep I only want it to return the word/set of words linked with - untill there is a space.  Currently just doing: dir/document | grep lib*
<bctim_> currently it will return the whole line that contains the lib word
<nacc> bctim_: do you mean -o ?
<bctim_> nacc, So when I do grep with the example I used before i get the output libuuid-perl : Depends:*
<bctim_> nacc, i want the output to be limited to libuuid-perl
<nacc> bctim_: 'lib*' is not an accurate regex then, probably, as it's greedy and capturing the remainder of the line
<nacc> bctim_: also grep is arguably not the best tool to extract parts of lines
<nacc> bctim_: consider using sed or awk
<superguest> I have a question on the Ubuntu software package versioning scheme.
<nacc> superguest: just ask
<superguest> Take for example, the GCC software package, 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2
<superguest> let's focus on the digit before and after "ubuntu"
<superguest> what do they denote?
<nacc> 5.4.0 is the upstream version
<superguest> e.g. 0ubuntu0, 0ubuntu1, ....
<nacc> -6 is the debian suffix, indicating (typically) how many times that upstrema has been published in debian, although not all will actually necessarily be published (ime)
<nacc> ubuntu indicates it is an ubuntu release
<nacc> 1 indicates it's the first such ubuntu patch to the debian release
<nacc> ~16.04.2 is a way to indicate that it comes after ubuntu1, but if an ubuntu2 came out, it should take precedence; that is usually done when the same version is released to multiple streams
<superguest> nacc, thanks.  I had this question on my mind for a looonnng time.
<nacc> superguest: 0ubuntu indicates the corresponding upstream has not been release by Debian
<nacc> superguest: i don't believe you'd see a 0ubuntu0 in the wild
<superguest> nacc, "ffmpeg version 2.8.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 Copyright (c) 2000-2016 the FFmpeg developers"
<bctim_> How do I create an output that only contains words that start with lib? This would include words like lib-something.
<nacc> superguest: ah, that's 0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<nacc> superguest: the suffix is one long string
<nacc> superguest: 0.16.04.1
<Shayd3> Hey all
<Shayd3> So I tried doing some research and can’t come up with a fix. I just installed ubuntu 16.04 on my pc, everything went swimingly. But for some reason, I keep getting random black screens which is only resolved by restarting the PC. This seems to happen when ever I play a video or something, haven’t been able to pinpoint what causes it to happen yet.
<Shayd3> When I try to boot into recovery, then just go into normal boot, the drivers do not load properly (which is to be expected) and everything is fine until I reboot again. The drivers load propety and the same thing happens again, random black screens. Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> !info libdvd-pkg | Shayd3 Maybe : Is this installed ??
<ubottu> Shayd3 Maybe : Is this installed ??: libdvd-pkg (source: libdvd-pkg): DVD-Video playing library - installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1-2 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 77 kB
<OerHeks> ..random black screens .. sounds like dust in the gpu fan
<Shayd3> Shouldn’t be a problem with overheating. Everything is spotless
<OerHeks> "the drivers do not load properly " how do you tell? and what driver, what gpu ?
<Shayd3> I can tell because when the PC boots into GRUB, I select ‘Advanced Options for Ubuntu’ and then select ‘Ubuntu, w/ Linux 4.4…… (Recovery Mode)’. Once the ‘Recovery Menu’ pops up, I select ‘resume — Resume normal Boot’. Before intiating the book, it says “Please note that some graphic drivers require a full graphical boot and so will fail when resuming from recovery” I can tell this is the case because when
<Shayd3> log in screen shows up, the resolution is jacked up and low-quality.
<Shayd3> gpu is amd R9 390
<Shayd3> ubottu: how can I tell?
<ubottu> Shayd3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shayd3> Oh whoops.
<superguest> nacc, what do you mean by the number of times that upstream has been published in Debian?  So, in the case of GCC 5.4.0 (the upstream version), are you saying that it is common to have the same upstream version published multiple times in Debian ?  i.e. 6ubuntu1
<nacc> superguest: what's the name of the actual package?
<superguest> 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2
<nacc> superguest: that's the version
<nacc> superguest: i think you are referring to gcc-5
<nacc> !info gcc-5 xenial
<ubottu> gcc-5 (source: gcc-5): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4 (xenial), package size 8318 kB, installed size 24590 kB
<nacc> superguest: so the above string says there have been 6 'releases' (if you look at the debian/changelog file) of upstream 5.4.0 in Debian
<nacc> superguest: at least, there were, when that version of Ubuntu was made
<superguest> nacc, which brings back to my question, is it common to have the same upstream version published multiple times in Debian?  I am new to this, and is wondering why you would want to publish 6  releases of the same version (5.4.0) ?
<nacc> superguest: read the changelog
<nacc> superguest: that's how you get bugfixes in debian, e.g.
<nacc> superguest: the base upstream is unmodified, and each -# is some set of chnages on the last
<peeps[lappy]> i want to get rid of mt swap partition without breaking anything.  is it enough to remove it from fstab?  then i can edit the partition and use it for other purposes?
<kk4ewt> peeps[lappy], how much ram and are you using a ssd drive?
<peeps[lappy]> 12GB, yes
<superguest> nacc, okay.  I get it now.
<kk4ewt> then yes
<Shayd3> Dang just did a fresh install too, same problem is happening.
<peeps[lappy]> is there a way to list installed packages sorted by disk space used?
<Shayd3> So when a video is playing, and it has sound, when the black screen problem happens, it will loop like… the last .5 seconds of the audio over and over and over again
<Bashing-om> peeps[lappy]: The following command is useful for finding out which directories are using all your space...' du -h --max-depth=1 | sort -hr ' . The operative here is 'du' where there can be many convolutions :)
<tak3d0wn> I am running ubuntu 16.04. I updated grub and now it is only booting directly to the command line minimum grub. When I use exit command it only goes back to the minimum grub command line. If I exit twice then it goes into insert boot media screen. Any help?
<vfw> peeps[lappy]: du |sort -n
<peeps[lappy]> thanks, but i was asking specifically about packages.  anyways i found an answer, dpigs is one application that will show package usage
<vfw> peeps[lappy]: du |sort -n [Lists directories, largest last]  ls -ltrS [lists files, largest last]
<Shayd3> Anyone know what log file I can look at it to see if graphic drivers are the cause to my black screen problem?
<trf> If i'm reformatting my drive to install 16.10, is that sufficient to "delete" my current data, or should I use a software like bleachbit for a more complete removal of data
<reisio> Shayd3: what black screen problem?
<reisio> trf: are you worried about someone attempting to recover old data on your drive?
<trf> Well, it'd be nice to know that all old data is gone
<trf> would provide more peace of mind
<Shayd3> This is a clean install of Ubuntu 16.04 alongside windows 10. The screen will randomly go black and become unresponsive. The only thing that solves it is a restart, then when I’m going about my normal business again, it will randomly happen again.
<Shayd3> When playing audio/video, the last .5 seconds of the sound will loop over and over again
<reisio> trf: fair enough; a single pass with zeroes will cover that
<trf> reisio is that an option during the gui install?
<Shayd3> reisio: the graphics card I have in here is a R9 390
<reisio> trf: just be careful you're zeroing exactly the right drive: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/FOO# bs=1M status=progress
<reisio> trf: I don't know, but I doubt it is
<reisio> trf: you can do it from the live image, though, if you do 'Try Ubuntu'
<trf> ok, i'll do that
<trf> in the terminal?
<reisio> Shayd3: sudo lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|driver' | grep -i vga -A 1
<reisio> trf: yes, just be sure you get the /dev/FOO# part right
<trf> Do you know of a gui tool?
<trf> I
<trf> I'm a newcomer to the terminal in general
<reisio> no; there probably are some, but it wouldn't really be much safer
<reisio> trf: sudo lsblk -f will enumerate all the storage devices visible to the live OS
<reisio> trf: if you see only /dev/sda (no sdb, etc.), then you have but one, and you can safely use of=/dev/sda
<trf> ok, thanks
<Shayd3> out put is: “01:00.0 VGA compatible: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Hawaii PRO [Radeon R9 290] (rev 80) Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel”
<trf> I have multiple partitions because I dual boot
<Shayd3> It’s weird because I have an R9 390… not 290.
<trf> But the clean install will be only ubuntu
<reisio> Shayd3: mmm, actually run sudo lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|driver'
<reisio> Shayd3: and see if there are any other drivers listed after 'snd_hda_intel'
<reisio> trf: okay, well if you had one hard disk and multiple partitions they'd show up as /dev/sda and /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc.
<trf> Got it
<reisio> trf: if you run cfdisk /dev/sda you can get a quick breakdown by size (I would just Quit after confirming which is which, though)
<Shayd3> “Kernel driver in use: ath9k \n kernel driver in use: r8169”
<Shayd3> \n = new line
<reisio> Shayd3: okay, well, that suggests that your graphics driver is quite wrong
<Shayd3> I’m not entirely too sure how to go about correcting it, to be honest haha very new user
<reisio> Shayd3: is it a laptop?
<Shayd3> Nope, PC
<Shayd3> desktop*
<trf> reisio Thanks, I don't need to worry much about wiping everything since I'm reformatting (I just need to be careful not to wipe the installation USB)
<reisio> okay
<Shayd3> What exactly SHOULD be there?
<reisio> Shayd3: read this here first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<trf> reisio on second thought, I'm going to be doing full disk encryption of the new install. So wouldn't the old data be protected by that encryption?
<Shayd3> should I get my hands on AMDGPU-Pro hybrid driver?
<trf> reisio by old data i'm referring to the data that will be deleted by the reformatting process
<reisio> trf: not really...
<reisio> not unless you do encryption the stupid way that many people do
<trf> Whats the stupid way
<reisio> Shayd3: for a desktop I wouldn't _think_ so
<reisio> trf: I don't want you to do the stupid way
<reisio> it's stupid
<trf> Haha
<trf> alright
<trf> Well what I do is use the tool built into the installation
<trf> LUKS full disk encryption
<Bashing-om> Shayd3: Per: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu ; you should have the radeon driver .
<Shayd3> So looking at this, It appears that I have no 3D Hardware acceleration either...
<trf> why am I getting an invalid partition table error when booting from USB
<trf> is it because i'm booting in legacy?
<loganlee> hello friends
<loganlee> im running ubuntu
<loganlee> :)
<TiCPU> I have started a virtual machine in virt-manager running ubuntu, when ubuntu is booted within the VM, the mouse works like the USB tablet even though the tablet isn't installed, is there a way to get the mouse confined like it does on other OSes?
<reisio> TiCPU: what vm system is it, kvm?
<TiCPU> virt-manager/kvm/q35
<Shayd3> So I installed amdgpu, how can I tell if it was successful?
<loganlee> mouse works like USB tablet?
<TiCPU> loganlee, yes, it does not get confined like the PS/2 mouse should do, it works like an absolute device
<reisio> TiCPU: isn't it CTRL or ALT?
<TiCPU> the guest is running yakkety,  I also have a win10 VM running which also has the PS/2 mouse and I have to click then press CTRL+ALT to release
<TiCPU> I'd like the Ubuntu VM to do the same
<Shayd3> ffs yeah installed AMDGPU did absolutely nothing...
<TiCPU> Shayd3, what part of AMDGPU, kernel or xorg?
<Shayd3> ….uhhh I have no idea. I followed this http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<TiCPU> Shayd3, why did you install it? gaming, multi-display, desktop performance in general?
<TiCPU> or even wine support?
<Shayd3> Black screen problem.
<Shayd3> Randomly black screens
<Shayd3> only resolution is to restart
<TiCPU> running trusty, xenial or yakkety?
<Shayd3> Im sorry?
<TiCPU> trusty kernel is too old and has problems running AMDGPU for cards like RX480 for example
<TiCPU> Shayd3, ok then, running ubuntu 14.04, 16.04 or 16.10?
<Shayd3> 16.04
<Shayd3> My card is a R9 390
<TiCPU> I said trusty but meant xenial,  kernel 4.4 included in 16.04 is too old and has problems running recent cards
<Shayd3> What would you recommend?
<Shayd3> Use 16.10?
<TiCPU> you can try using the 16.10 kernel to start with, is it easy to revert (directly from boot)
<Shayd3> my one buddy suggested reinstalling xorg
<OerHeks> use 16.10 with kernel 4.8 for that card
<vfw> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TiCPU> anyone knows when linux-lts-yakkety package will be out?  it seems to be missing
<Shayd3> how do I go about using 16.10 with kernal 4.8?
<TiCPU> if you upgrade to 16.10 you get 4.8 automatically
<Shayd3> Gotcha ok.
<OerHeks> upgrade, change in sources lts>lts to any new version
<Shayd3> will try upgrading! will chime back in with results
<TiCPU> Shayd3, I'm currently runing kernel 4.8 on my xenial with RX480, works wonderfully for gaming, mining and GPU passthrough
<TiCPU> well.. for GPU passthrough I had to do some tweaking
<tgm4883> TiCPU: did you also need to upgrade to Mesa 13?
<TiCPU> tgm4883, I did not need to upgrade mesa but I had to patch libcogl20 for gnome-shell, however, unity was working fine
<TiCPU> I stopped using gnome-shell 2 days ago after a year of using it, it slows down the UI way too much probably and leaks memory way too much, had to do ALT+F2, R  to respawn it every 3 days or so.
<TiCPU> I meant, probably because it leaks
<tgm4883> TiCPU: amdgpu or amdgpu-pro
<TiCPU> pro
<tgm4883> I feel like some hand I was trying to play wanted Mesa 13 with amd
<tgm4883> Game*
<TiCPU> I had problem with some wine games that suggested mesa 13, but since then I now have GPU passthrough setup for win10
<tgm4883> TiCPU you're getting good performance in Linux with that? I'm getting kinda bad performance I think
<kostkon> TiCPU, might interest you https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/feral-interactive-are-requesting-that-canonical-get-mesa-updates-into-an-official-ppa.8559  also per HWE release schedule 16.04 will get the 16.10 kernel and X in february
<tgm4883> I should revert back to Mesa 12. I feel like I had better performance with my GTX 760
<TiCPU> tgm4883, well, most recent game I play is Overwatch using GPU passthrough; all graphics topped off, no lag whatsoever;  if you're talking about the amgpu-pro drivers on Linux itself, well, I don't play much GPU intensive game on Linux, I'd say, Portal 2 at best... graphic at maximum no lag but that is to be expected with such a game.  I also had SC2 on Wine and performance were not terrible but not great neither.
<xandro> hi everyone
<xandro> need your help
<xandro> anyone can help ?
<xandro> please
<TiCPU> xandro, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<xandro> ok thanks TiCPU
<Shayd3> Welp I’m pissed. The black screen issue just happened during the upgrade.
<TiCPU> Shayd3, can you let it complete or use a SSH shell?
<xandro> I just want to ask how can I install snort-mysql in ubuntu server 14.04 lts ?
<Shayd3> Nope. The system hangs.
 * TiCPU remembers having system locks up using integrated grahics on its i7-6700K..
<xandro> @TiCPU, how can I install snort-mysql in ubuntu server 14.04 ?
<TiCPU> xandro, I for myself, never used snort. Maybe some else in the channel may help you, the important is to ask to see if anyone can help.
<xandro> anyone have tried to setup snort+mysql here?
<Bashing-om> !info snort-mysql trusty
<ubottu> Package snort-mysql does not exist in trusty
<TiCPU> Shayd3, did you get the computer booted up again?
<Shayd3> Nope won’t let me log in, currently making a new ubuntu live USB with 16.10 on it.
<Shayd3> it was a fresh install of 16.04 so I’m not losing anything
<TiCPU> I just found out linux-image-4.8.0-27-generic/xenial-proposed  is available, but if won't login anymore, no luck.
<TiCPU> you can attempt to resume the dist-upgrade using apt-get -f install though
<xandro> @ubottu, where can I found snort-mysql?
<vfw> !nomodeset | Shayd3
<ubottu> Shayd3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TiCPU> vfw, that won't work on amdgpu, this driver was built for use with modeset
<TiCPU> s/modeset/KMS
<vfw> TiCPU: lspci |grep -i vga
<vfw> TiCPU: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<TiCPU> vfw, that page doesn't say anything about nomodeset; AMDGPU drivers were built to use kernel mode setting, using nomodeset disables this. It will only break the driver and prevent it from loading properly.
<vfw> TiCPU: I did not say that it said anything about nomodeset.
<vfw> TiCPU: It appears to be about installing amdgpu-pro
<TiCPU> well, that was misleading, since this link was posted by shayd3 some lines ago.
<vfw> I didn't see shady3's post
<vfw> TiCPU: I just found the information and thought it might be useful to you.  I don't know, just look and see.
<TiCPU> I had my drivers installed from that page, thanks anyway :) Works fine here.
<vfw> Oh, well, I guess I sent the information to the wrong person. Sorry.
<michael_p> hi
<Marku_> when installing Ubuntu do i need to keep the fat32 EFI partition? I installed Ubuntu but it's not booting.. still trying to figure this out.
<michael_p> how can i delte files names like -200x200 in bulk
<TiCPU> michael_p, if you can use find,   find . -type f -iname "-???x???.png" -print0 | xargs -0 rm -v
<TiCPU> Marku_, if you booted using EFI from the boot menu, Ubuntu should take care of that, if you partition yourself, you need one yes
<michael_p> what about delete
<TiCPU> michael_p, might I suggest running rm -i first
<TiCPU> michael_p, that's what the xargs part is for
<Marku_> TiCPU: i have been trying to get ubuntu to boot all day,  I have a ext3 a efi and a swap which one should be the boot
<Marku_> if you can assist me I'd be less likely to kill myself lol
<TiCPU> find <directory, may be . for current dir> -type f (for file) -iname <filename as wildcard pattern> -print0 (for xargs) | xargs -0 rm -i
<TiCPU> Marku_, RAID, LVM?
<Marku_> Just a laptop
<Marku_> and ubuntu 16.04
<Marku_> no raid or what ever lvm is
<trf> Looking for help: my USB iso image of 16.10 won't boot. I get the invalid partition table error. I created it using unetbootin (formatted to FAT32 beforehand)
<TiCPU> just booting a Ubuntu media using EFI should just do it; what does it do when rebooting?
<Marku_> TiCPU: it says no bootable device
<TiCPU> trf, you can try dd'ing the ISO directly on the USB if all else fail.
<trf> what is dd'ing
<TiCPU> Marku_, boot the Ubuntu media and try running efibootmgr and post the output somewhere
<Marku_> Ubuntu booted from my usb fine
<Marku_> I am in live version now how do i run efibootmgr sorry no clue
<trf> I think the problem is with Unetbootin to correctly formatted the iso image to the USB
<TiCPU> trf: you created the media from Linux or another OS?
<trf> From linux
<trf> TiCPU: I'm reformatting my 16.01 install to install 16.10
<trf> *16.04 to 16.10
<TiCPU> trf: Open the Disks utility from the menu, select your USB device, click the menu on the top right corner, select Restore from image et browse to your ISO.
<Marku_> TiCPU: http://pastie.org/10967256
<trf> I'm using xubuntu
<trf> So I don't have the disk utility
<trf> But I do have gparted (if that can be used for that purpose)
<TiCPU> trf, gparted doesn't do that
<trf> ok
<Marku_> should i just delete all the partions and try and reinstall ubuntu?
<TiCPU> Marku_, can you add  -v?
<Marku_> sure
<trf> Maybe I can install the utility you mentioned from xubuntu's software center
<TiCPU> trf: it should be part of the standard ubuntu desktop
<Marku_> TiCPU: http://pastie.org/10967258
<trf> Xubuntu (the XFCE derivative) doesn't have that utility pre-installed
<TiCPU> trf: in the ubuntu menu, under the application section, it is called Disks
<trf> And now gnome software center is crashing
<trf> Can I do this from the terminal?
<TiCPU> trf: if you're fine with the CLI, you can use ddrescue <iso image> </dev/sdX> -f    /dev/sdX being your USB
<trf> I'm not familiar with it
<trf> But I can try
<TiCPU> Marku_, the Linpus entry seems to propose the EFI to switch to MBR,  do you still use it?
<Marku_> the linpus is the usb with ubuntu on it
<Marku_> what i used to install it
<TiCPU> trf: it is quite dangerous if you select the wrong disk; you can use gparted to make sure you have the right disk by looking at the path on the top right
<trf> ok
<trf> So what exactly does that command do? Format the drive and then apply the iso image?
<Marku_> wait i think thats the usb lol idk
<Marku_> I'm so confused
<TiCPU> Marku_, oh I see; try this: efibootmgr -o 0002,0001,2001,2002,2003   to change the boot order
<TiCPU> trf: it overwrites the whole device using the ISO
<Marku_> so no linpus lite is ahead of ubuntu
<TiCPU> trf: you'll need to apt install gddrescue
<trf> What do I put in "iso image" the pathway to the file?
<TiCPU> trf: exactly
<Marku_> what is linpus lite TiCPU
<trf> thanks
<trf> will report back
<TiCPU> Marku_, I don't know, I though it was your USB; it makes your PC want to boot an old style MBR
<Marku_> linpus has the mbr on it so if that is the first one it should boot
<TiCPU> Marku_, to use EFI you must have a GPT patition table
<Marku_> Boot0002* ubuntu
<Marku_> ok so i did that boot order command
<Marku_> maybe it will work
<TiCPU> Marku_, that should do it
<TiCPU> the no bootable device probably comes from the MBR
<Marku_> because the mbr was not booting first eh
<Marku_> ok i will give it a try
<trf> TiCPU do I include the "<>" in that command?
<TiCPU> Marku_, the MBR was first in the boot order, it should not if you want to boot ubuntu
<TiCPU> trf: nope
<trf>   ok
<trf> TiCPU: here's what I got: "ddrescue /home/user/downloads/image.iso dev/sdb1 -f
<trf> Look good?
<TiCPU> trf: remove the 1 at the end
<markuu> TiCPU: still no booting device :(
<TiCPU> we want to overwrite the whole USB
<trf>  ok
<TiCPU> markuu, same message?
<trf> here goes nothing
<markuu> yes sir
<markuu> sadly
<markuu> im back in live usb since this is my only computer
<trf> "no such file in directory"
<markuu> thank god for live usb lol
<trf> what was I missing
<TiCPU> markuu, yea, always useful.  Do you have multiple disks?
<trf>  /home/user/downloads/image.iso
<markuu> TiCPU: negative, I have one 1tb drive
<TiCPU> trf: you are missing a / in dev/sdb
<trf> oh thanks
<TiCPU> markuu, can you confirm it is partionned using GPT and not msdos?
<markuu> I had kubuntu on here before, it worked fine.. I wanted to switch back to ubuntu so i put it on a usb and installed it.
<markuu> ms is gone
<TiCPU> markuu, #fdisk -l /dev/sda
<TiCPU> Disklabel type: gpt
<markuu> I had Windows 10 before kubuntu
<TiCPU> ok. windows 10 is GPT so that should be OK
<trf> still getting same error
<TiCPU> trf: I think downloads should be Downloads
<markuu> TiCPU: http://pastie.org/10967260
<trf> didn't think it was case sensitive
<TiCPU> you can tab the name in
<markuu> it's D
<Bashing-om> trf: "/home/user/downloads/image.iso" should that not be as /home/trf/Downloads/image.iso ? Where th user is "you" and the directoty is upercase 'D' .
<markuu> Downloads :)
<markuu> It's uppercase for me
<trf> Ok upper-casing now
<TiCPU> markuu, looks perfect
<markuu> trf:  if you press Do tab it will auto fill
<markuu> looks perfct but won't boot lol
<trf> can't output file
<trf> permission denied
<trf> Sudo?
<markuu> sudo
<TiCPU> trf: yup
<trf> ok
<markuu> sudo comman
<trf> seems to be working
<TiCPU> trf: to overwrite a whole disk, you need super powers
<markuu> TiCPU: should i change boot order in bios?
<markuu> lol
<trf> hah
<markuu> sudo = super user do
<markuu> I love linux, but this day has me sad lol
<TiCPU> markuu, efibootmgr should show what the EFI setup show
<trf> Can this utility write over with zeros?
<TiCPU> trf: yes, source can be /dev/zero
<trf> cool
<markuu> efibootmgr still shows linpus as first
<TiCPU> markuu, even the boot order which can be different from the OS order
<trf> So I can do that to my primary drive from the live install usb?
<TiCPU> trf, absolutely, that would wipe everything, securely;  if you want a fast wipe, wipefs should do
<markuu> So, if the boot order and partions are fine why can't i boot lol am I screwed forever and need to buy windows? lol
<cofffeebean>   ok someone  need some help here pls. ..
<markuu> if you need help just ask, instead of yelling help
<trf> Does wipefs need to be installed or is it a built-in command utility
<TiCPU> wipefs is a built-in utility which overwrites signatures,  wipefs -a /dev/sda1 and then wipefs -a /dev/sda  would remove all signatures and make the disk look like new
<markuu> do man wipefs
<trf> cool
<TiCPU> then run partprobe /dev/sda so that linux gets it
<markuu> manual :)
<markuu> who
<cofffeebean>   ok  what is the command to check disc space in ubuntu ??..
<TiCPU> cofffeebean, df
<TiCPU> df -h    (for humans ;)
<markuu> simple google search :P
<trf> what is the purpose of "partprobe /dev/sda"
<TiCPU> markuu, can you check if your EFI partition contains files?
<markuu> how
<TiCPU> trf: makes Linux understand that you removed all partitions from underneath
<trf> thanks
<trf> Alright, I'm off to do a fresh install
<TiCPU> markuu, check if it is mounted first    grep sda1 /proc/mounts
<markuu> good luck
<trf> have a good one
<trf> thanks
<cofffeebean>  k  thanks - i did that  but the stuff it shows dont tell me anything i understand  ..
<TiCPU> if it is mounted, go to the directory and check for a EFI folder
<markuu> nothing happened
<markuu> under /dev?
<TiCPU> markuu, then you can mount it,   mkdir /mnt/sda1; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<markuu> TiCPU: says only root can do that
<TiCPU> since this is the EFI partition, that's right
<TiCPU> you can sudo -i   first for this one
 * markuu lays down rolls over and cries
<TiCPU> then run       find /mnt/sda1           to get what's in there
<wsj> I'm having apt-get update issues. it can't seem to connect. Something down or just me?
<markuu> it's empty
<markuu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/sda1$
<TiCPU> is it mounted now (the grep command)?
<cofffeebean>   ohh no  i got listing of stuff  but not being used to linux & ubuntu  it looks dfferent from windows.., BUT i want to upgrade from 14.04lts to 16 lts & i did that the other night & after all done i had just one gig of drivespace left..
<markuu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/sda1$  does not give a response
<markuu> grep sda1 /proc/mounts
<TiCPU> wsj, http://isup.me/http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<cofffeebean>   type that in terminal also ??..
<TiCPU> markuu, then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1               that should mount it
<wsj> @TiCPU, I checked around, and I can ping them just fine, but apt-get won't connect. googling led me to some ipv6 issues, but it's definitely just trying over ipv4
<TiCPU> then cd /mnt/sda1  to switch there (yes you have to re-type it)
<markuu> TiCPU: bash: cd: /sda1: No such file or directory
<markuu> i got it it says EFI
<markuu> inside it has boot and ubuntu TiCPU
<markuu> TiCPU: ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/sda1/EFI$ ls boot  ubuntu
<TiCPU> markuu, http://pastebin.com/ZzJbAKY4
<markuu> what is that
<TiCPU> just to show the content of the EFI folder
<TiCPU> should contain grubx64.efi or shim64
<markuu> I don't have that :(
<TiCPU> so when you type find /mnt/sda1   you only have folders?
<cofffeebean> HOW MUCH drivespace shud 16.04.1 lts take up ??..,  mines a 250gb drive ..
<markuu> wait no they are there
<markuu> TiCPU: http://pastebin.com/kWr2h8bD
<TiCPU> BOOTX64.efi is Windows, don't know what are MokManager and fwupx64,  then Ubuntu is grub and shim
<markuu> ok
<markuu> so what should i do.
<markuu> should i remake the EFI partition
<TiCPU> I'd create a zzz folder in /mnt/sda1/EFI  to move the boot folder in and the MokManager/fw/fwupx stuff in
<TiCPU> or just delete them
<markuu> ok just delete what?
<TiCPU> there are still chances that the EFI boot manager persist in using BOOTX64
<TiCPU> /mnt/sda1/EFI/boot
<markuu> so delete boot64
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, can someone help me understand why Chrome is giving me connection not private errors when connecting to big sites?
<TiCPU> /mnt/sda1/EFI/ubuntu/fwupx64.efi /mnt/sda1/EFI/ubuntu/fw /mnt/sda1/EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi
<cluelessperson> No extensions are interfereing
<TiCPU> cluelessperson, you may be connected to a bad wifi
<TiCPU> cluelessperson, or your clock is wrong
<Bashing-om> cofffeebean: How much is taken up is a reletive question , Depends on what you did . You may show us the partitioning ' sudo parted -l ' and we can advise better on what is .
<cluelessperson> TiCPU, It's my personal wifi, it's confirmed
<TiCPU> cluelessperson, check date&time
<cluelessperson> TiCPU, I think ti's a chrome bug, it's saying Certificate Transparency required
<markuu> TiCPU: can you pm what to do the chat notifs are too much ty
<cluelessperson> Date and Time are fine
<cofffeebean> Bashing-om,   PVT ??..
<Bashing-om> cofffeebean: Best not .. peer reviews and education for all who observe .
<benguitar> Anyone available to chat with me some about Ubuntu audio, I'm about 98% there with having my system configured but I am trying to resolve one last issue which I believe is related to an internal sample rate or clock mismatch somewhere.
<cage_raphel> hello..
<cage_raphel> need assistance with errors after running update
<cage_raphel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23515036/
<c-pin> hoe the hell does shutter crash on upload
<c-pin> i cant find anybody with the same issue
<c-pin> i try to upload to imgur, i get errors on a jason bs
<c-pin> if i upload to toilet, i just crash
<c-pin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/shutter/+bug/1584111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584111 in Shutter "cannot upload any images" [Undecided,New]
<c-pin> this is about right
<cage_raphel> help with error during update pls!!
<bivo> Anyone figure out how to get StreamTuner2 to actually play?
<bivo> When I try to open a stream it opens Banshee, but nothing shows up in Banshee
<zzero1> need some help with booting an efi stub without grub. I have an efi partition mounted in /boot and I followed these http://askubuntu.com/a/742154 instructions. I get a motherboard efi warning now that says the current bios settings do not fully support the boot device. Go to Advanced > CSM  to enable the boot device
<zzero1> I am open to ideas
<marku_> TiCPU: no bootable device... gonna cry now.
<lotuspsychje> marku_: didnt follow but did you disable secureboot?
<marku_> its enabled right now, but it was enabled when I had kubuntu on here before
<lotuspsychje> marku_: you dualboot?
<marku_> not anymore, came with windows 10 then I removed it and have kubuntu now i installed ubuntu and it wont boot and TiCPU  has been helping me but nothing is working so far
<marku_> i had Kubuntu*
<marku_> been at this all day and its my only pc
<lotuspsychje> marku_: if you singleboot ubuntu, please disable secureboot and fastboot
<lotuspsychje> marku_: you might need a reinstall
<marku_> i don't care about reinstalling i did it twice already lol
<marku_> i disabled fastboot when i had windows
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Vuvud is End_of_Life . But to answer your qust . compare cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list and tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* and remove the duplicated entries .
<Bashing-om> vivid*
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: But I do believe that the vivid repository has now been turned away .
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, thanks mate!! i wish i understood all that what u said.. i am fairly new to ubuntu.. how do i compare?
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, i am running ubuntu 15.04.. upgraded from 14.04 yesterday
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Do not think that comparing the source list will in the end be any value as vivid is no longer supported. The repo no longer exist . Ya need to upgrade to a current release .
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, awesome!!! how do i upgrade to current release?
<Bashing-om> !eol | cage_raphel
<ubottu> cage_raphel: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Marku__> TiCPU: :(
<Marku__> No bootable device hell
<TiCPU> Marku__, welp; you've drained the idea fountain.
<lotuspsychje> Marku__: ...disable secureboot?
<Marku__> Time to buy windows, thanks for the help man appreciate it.
<Marku__> lotuspsychje: no, id dint have to on kubuntu
<Marku__> I hate windos but i need a pc for school
<lotuspsychje> Marku__: that doesnt mean its the right thing to do
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: If ya want to fo that route ^ . it will be 14.10 -> EOL 15.04 -> EOL 15.10 -> 16.04 .. a long long hard road . nmuch easier to back up your personal files and do a clean install .
<lotuspsychje> Marku__: you said you need singleboot ubuntu, so disable secureboot
<Marku__> ok
<Marku__> i wil try it again
<Marku__> brb again :P
<zzero1> inside the efi setup there is a boot override option that boots any device available directly when I click it. When I add my entry with the efibootmgr I see a black screen and it returns to the same efi setup screen
<zzero1> Am I to assume that it cannot find something to boot there ?
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, is there a command i can run to upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 and then to 16.04?
<marku_> secureboot is disabled still no bootable device is fount
<cash> Hi Guys how do I blacklist an update in the apt package manager?  I dont wanna perform an update that shows as available, but i want the other packages
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Not that easy . ya got to change your sources list ( after fixing) with each update .. spend all the time and bandwidth updating to the next release and repeat repeat repeat . The tutorial from the bot has the directions .
<lotuspsychje> marku_: you need to reinstall, press F12 to boot your ubuntu usb
<rocketbomb> hi
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, thanks mate... sounds like a long rough route.. but i think its worth a try
<marku_> lotuspsychje: the usb boots automatic, I guess i will try and reinstall after the third time lol
<marku_> if this does not work, I will be off to the hell of windows world thanks ubuntu support
<lotuspsychje> marku_: no bootable device, means its not automatic
<marku_> No the usb boots when it is inserted
<marku_> when the usb is not inserted is when nothing boots
<lotuspsychje> marku_: if you cant install ubuntu, its not our lack...dont givce up too easy
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Hey, your call and time .. and the effort is worth the while for the learning curve . If ya going to, we have to fix those duplicated entries first .
<marku_> I'm not blaming anyone, I had kubuntu on here for a year
<marku_> I had ubunu on my last machine
<marku_>  I have been on here all day, and I simply thanked those who helped me
<kostkon> cash, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction_to_Holding_Packages
<marku_> I have installed Ubuntu since 12.04
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, i just came across something online.. it says running update-manager -d will help me upgrade easily..  will this be worth a try??
<marku_> well, see if reinstall works thanks TiCPU and others
<TiCPU> marku_ good luck
<TiCPU> cash, easy way is also to apt-mark hold <package>
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: nope .. that -d is for (D)evelopment release . The path is from one release to next in line untill you reach a current release .
<cash> TiCPU
<cash> kostkon
<kostkon> cage_raphel, you could have updated from 14.04 to 16.04 directly, now that has become more cumbersome
<cash> I want to hold a driver update, and i think its 304.132-0ubuntu0
<cash> but when i type sudo apt-mark hold 304.132-0ubuntu0 i get errors
<cage_raphel> kostkon, how do we do that ??
<TiCPU> cash: apt-mark hold <package>   not version
<cash> in search it came up as xenial-updates,xenial-security 304.132-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 amd64 [upgradable from: 304.131-0ubuntu3]
<kostkon> cash, what TiCPU said
<TiCPU> cash in your case that is nvidia-304  something
<cash> koston and TiCPU i understand the command, here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/6n477HT4.  Can you help me find out the package name?
<kostkon> cage_raphel, if you are willing to attempt follow the instuctions
<kostkon> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TiCPU> cash: nvidia-304
<cage_raphel> kostkon, sure
<kostkon> it*
<cash> thanks
<cash> Nice!  TiCPU and kostkon thank you
<crazyhorse18> how do i make a shortcut on the desktop to a terminal application?>
<cash> See thats why I talk to the experts on the ubuntu chat
<cash> :)
<kostkon> cash, np
<crazyhorse18> basically i want to open a terminal window, cd to a directory, run a command and keep the window open
<glitchd> what would it take to be able to drag different open windows between 2 linux machines?
<cash> kostkon but when i type sudo apt update this package shows up again :(
<kostkon> cash, what does apt say about it?
<TiCPU> cash it won't update
<cash> it says 1 package can be updated
<cash> :(
<cash> so if i type sudo apt upgrade it wont happen since its held?
<kostkon> cash, well just ignore that :P
<kostkon> cash, fingers crossed yes
<cash> Ahhh it worked!!!!
<cash> I was scared
<cash> thank you
<kostkon> cash, job well done
<cash> guys my computer is a relic and im a noob. its livin life on the edge between function and destruction
<cash> Thanks Team
<kostkon> cash, you are doing fine so far i reckon
<venzen> glitchd: package synaptic, a network connection between the hosts and websearch how to configure
<venzen> glitchd: sorry, no
<cash> Hi guys
<cash> thanks for the suppt
<venzen> glitchd: i misread your q
<glitchd> venzen, lol
<glitchd> venzen, np
<glitchd> venzen, im trying to figure it out
<venzen> glitchd: also the package i was thinking of is called synergy (not synaptic)
<glitchd> venzen, i already use synergy
<glitchd> venzen, but i cant drag windows from one machine to the other
<glitchd> venzen, but the clipboard does work between the 2 machines
<venzen> glitchd: Xwindows perhaps? not exactly drag and drop but you can see the remote window locally
<cash> back
<cash> had to recreate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glitchd> venzen, well the 2 machine are directly next to each other already, so seeing the machine is not really the goal here
<glitchd> venzen, i alrady share a mouse/keyboard the 2 machines, my next goal is to be able to drag from one screen to the next
<venzen> glitchd: i don't want to say 'never' but it seems a lot of effort (passing window info, state, contents) at the WM level...
<venzen> glitchd: if you leave the monitor/screen out of reckoning for now, think about what it is you're passing: an OS window manager object
<venzen> glitchd: so you're wanting to pass the window object (e.g. gtk) from one OS to another
<piousminion> Hi, how do I.. basically "factory reset" mysql-server?
<glitchd> venzen, yes, and each machine is rurnning ubuntu
<venzen> assuming the OSses are identical, you can pass the object via network, then feed it to e.g. GTK, to rebuild it
<glitchd> venzen, im trying to figure out how to do that
<venzen> it should be possible but you'll have to learn about creating GTK windows: 1) what components to store, 2) rebuild a GTK object from those components, 3) pass across the network (python should allow for this)
<venzen> so given the tasklist, your job is cut out for you: learn GTK and pyGTK! :)
<glitchd> im more surpised something like thie doesnt exist already..
<venzen> well, what is the practical application?
<venzen> what usecase you thinking of?
<glitchd> venzen, this of a group all working on a project, on person finds somethign and wants to show it to another memeber of the group that is on a different computer, instead of copying it to media, they could just drag it from one desktop to the other
<glitchd> seamlessly
<venzen> ok, your usecase makes sense: however, practically, it would make more sense to pass the image/content across the network and then pop-up a new native window on the destination host
<glitchd> well that would achieve basically the same thign
<glitchd> thing
<venzen> yes, with less low level code, CPU resources, time and network load... not that those would be heavy for your usecase, but simply having an applet with options to "send to John", "send to Alice", etc and then a listener on each connected host that will parse JSON is easily achievable
<venzen> "easily" being relative to your know-how, but the design described above seems the straightest path
<glitchd> i just posted my question in #synergy
<venzen> we're a bit off-topic here, but to conclude: you could pass a URL to webpage/image/etc as JSON to the destination host. Its listener receives the JSON and shows the URL in a new browser window if its a webpage, in ImageViewer, if its an image, etc. Actually, most URLs will display fine in a browser
<glitchd> venzen, i appreciate you working on this with me, but i have no idea how to do any of what you just said
<venzen> glitchd: np, but if you lack the know-how to do the above then coding it at the WM and window (eg GTK) level will be more difficult. Maybe a solution exists for your usecase, but it will be closer to the design i described than to your (logical) proposal of moving actual window objects around between hosts
<glitchd> venzen, alrighty then, thx for the knowledge
<venzen> glitchd: thubmsup
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<venzen> hi, go ahead
<LinuxNovice> I needed some help in choosing a lightweight linux distro for my very old laptop.	I checked various distros. Just wanted some thoughts on which is better Lubuntu or LXLE?	Needed to know, in terms of performance is Lubuntu better than LXLE.
<venzen> i use Lubuntu, but cannot comment on LXLE
<venzen> never used it
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<LinuxNovice> It says it is based on Lubuntu.
<venzen> Lubuntu has always done well by me - light on resources, reliable...
<LinuxNovice> I too have used it. It is a great distro.
<LinuxNovice> which one would you suggest 16.04 or 16.10?
<LinuxNovice> and which other lightweigh distro would you suggest?
<venzen> LinuxNovice: i would suggest Lubuntu 16.04 because its LTS - long-term support
<LinuxNovice> ok
<venzen> bear in mind that a lightweight distro ceases to be lightweight when you use heavy-duty apps...
<venzen> what would you use your old laptop for mostly?
<LinuxNovice> Mostly Libre Office, Some audio and video players like VLC
<LinuxNovice> I need a good pdf software and probably wine also.
<LinuxNovice> I have an old laptop of 2gb ram, 40 gb hdd, Intel Celeron M processor with 1.5 Ghz.
<venzen> hmmm, LibreOffice is resource heavy - especially memory, Wine can be superheavy on resources, depending on what you run with it - it has to constantly translate between windows DLL and linux libraries
<venzen> with that hardware you should be fine using Lubuntu
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<LinuxNovice> can I expect significant changes between 16.04 and 16.10. I mean, in performance, security and in any other aspect?
<piousminion> Heavy apps are heavy, yeah, but you don't need a DE using up all the resources that would have been available to said heavy app.
<LinuxNovice> I don't mind reinstalling the OS when the next release happens.
<LinuxNovice> piousminion: I agree with you. So, which one would you suggest?
<LinuxNovice> piousminion: Have you used LXLE?
<piousminion> LinuxNovice: That depends on your experience. If you're noobish, go with the latest lubuntu lts. IF you're know what you're doing.... ArchLinux.
<piousminion> I've not used LXDE. In fact, I've never heard of it until now.  That says a lot in itself.
<piousminion> er, LXLE
<LinuxNovice> piousminion: I'm a newbie to Linux. Just one month old here.
<piousminion> LinuxNovice: Then I'd certainly recommend Lubuntu 16.04.
<venzen> same
<venzen> LinuxNovice: with older hardware you want a distro that has lots of experience dealing with the old drivers, via experience and a large userbase
<LinuxNovice> piousminion: Why? what's the reason? as I said,  I don't mind reinstalling the OS with a newer release.
<piousminion> I mean, 16.10 is newer, but the version differences are so small, you wouldn't notice any difference at all.
<FireStriker> Hey I'm trying to install lubuntu and it complain about not being able to find a backlight controller than start to flash like mad at me
<humble> Hello all. I am having a problem with a mouse i am trying to connect to my ubuntu with bluetooth.  Bluetooth finds it but when i press continue to automatic pin it doesnt pair. when i press continue without pin it connects but it doesnt pair.
<humble> can someone help me pls ?
<venzen> LinuxNovice: i don't know what the LXLE team's like or what their experience is, but with Lubuntu you're getting all the benefit from Debian (upstream) to Ubuntu and then to Lubuntu.
<LinuxNovice> venzen: I can see that. I can expect my queries to be answered here. But, it seems LXLE community is somewhat small. Never got any reply on IRC there.
<RatchetTheGamer> Hi how do I change grub so it's not uefi or something, I want to I install ubuntu
<RatchetTheGamer> Uninstall
<venzen> LinuxNovice: as piousminion says, the differences are small but as months become years you'll be glad you chose the LTS (16.04) because 16.10 support will fall away. If there is something in 16.10 you specifically need then ok choose it, but for what you describe 16.10 is a good choice
<LinuxNovice> venzen: then, shall I choose 16.10?
<LinuxNovice> when is the next LTS going to be released?
<piousminion> LinuxNovice: That, and the vast majority of "Ubuntu" information you find online will apply to Lubuntu as well.  He meant 16.04  :P
<FireStriker> If you want light weight and a bigger comintut go for xubuntu
<piousminion> FireStriker: Given just how low his specs are, lubuntu is the better choice here.
<FireStriker> Ok
<piousminion> FireStriker: I'd prefer xubuntu too, but we're talking celeron here. :P
<LinuxNovice> I read somewhere that in next release of Ubuntu, there is going to be significant difference. what is that?
<venzen> LinuxNovice: my previous msg has an error - change 16.10 at the end for 16.04.    16.04 is the recommended LTS version
<FireStriker> How old is the CPU?
<LinuxNovice> and also, came across somewhere on the internet that Lubuntu will be adopting LXQT. What is that and what changes can we expect?
<LinuxNovice> the laptop was bought in 2005, I think. It is Acer Travelmate 2420.
<FireStriker> I also want to know what that means bc I'm installing ubuntu to the HP in front of me atm
<FireStriker> Yea stick with lubuntu
<FireStriker> Hi bashing-om
<FireStriker> Oh he left lol
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<venzen> LinuxNovice: LXQt is a desktop environment based on the Qt windowing system. Previously (and still) many desktop apps are built with GTK (Gnome) windowing system...
<Fujk> can you use the glob matching syntax to search inside files and not in filenames? for example matching lines containing "*foobar*" in file.txt ?
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<RatchetTheGamer>  Hi how do I change grub so it is skipped by the computer and boots into win 10 I want to Uninstall ubuntu (uefi)
<venzen> Fujk: you can use grep for that: grep -ls 'myserachterm' ./
<vegombrei> hello how do i connect my go pro with ubuntu
<vegombrei> it doesnt recognise the hardware
<humble> Hello all. I am having a problem with a mouse i am trying to connect to my ubuntu with bluetooth.  Bluetooth finds it but when i press continue to automatic pin it doesnt pair. when i press continue without pin it connects but it doesnt pair. can someone help me pls ?
<venzen> Fujk: grep -ls 'mysearchterm' ./ will output files that contain 'mysearchterm'
<Fujk> venzen: doesnt work with * and ?
<Fujk> foo*bar
<LinuxNovice> thanks a lot guys, for your inputs. I'll consider Lubuntu 16.04.
<FireStriker> Hey I'm trying to install lubuntu and it complained about not being able to find a backlight controller than started to flash at me like mad
<venzen> Fujk: i just checked, if you remove the quote marks mysearchterm is interpreted as a regex, so you can use * and ? but according to regex rules not shell rules!
<venzen> Fujk: e.g. grep -ls my*term ./
<PrezTrump> ubuntu says "8 packages available" on the motd
<PrezTrump> but no matter what, i can't update
<PrezTrump> what's going on?
<PrezTrump> when i actually do apt-get upgrade it says no packages available for update
<hateball> PrezTrump: use apt full-upgrade, or apt-get dist-upgrade
<RatchetTheGamer> How do I change grub so it is skipped by the computer and boots into win 10 I want to Uninstall ubuntu (uefi)
<clairvoyant_spir> hmm
<hateball> RatchetTheGamer: ##windows probably knows how to do that without breaking your windows install
<RatchetTheGamer> How?
<emit_time> Can anyone hear me
<RatchetTheGamer> Also how would I go about uninstalling it
<Flannel> emit_time: yes.
<FireStriker> No I can't hear you emit_time but I can see your message
<emit_time> Lol
<emit_time> Thanks
<vegombrei> hi is there a way to make my own vpn
<vegombrei> mebbe using a raspberry pi
<FireStriker> I think so but I don't know how to go about it
<fn2> Yes.
<hateball> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<drex> hi i am using ubuntu 16.04 on asus r558uf.  touchpad worked only once but after reboot its not working
<fn2> try usi g the touchpad disab
<fn2> e key
<RatchetTheGamer> hateball: what do you mean ?
<drex> i have already tried booting with i8042.reset  but its not working. fn2: hardware key is on
<RD-SAO_Fan> Hey does any one know if you can add the volume up/down sound to xubuntu. It's missing in xubuntu besides it being in ubuntu and lubuntu
<fn2> drex: Before login try pressing it, I have seen a few laptops not work unless you press it before the login screen.
<drex> fn2 : yes i already tried that
<UltimateKarate> i need pix of a juicy vag
<UltimateKarate> where do i go to download juicy cunt pics?
<cfhowlett> rd-
<cfhowlett> !ops | UltimateKarate
<ubottu> UltimateKarate: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<UltimateKarate> vag vag vag
<cfhowlett> ban requested elky
<cfhowlett> tyvm
<FireStriker> Hey I'm trying to install lubuntu and it complained about not being able to find a backlight controller than started to flash at me like Madars
<FireStriker> Mad
<RatchetTheGamer> How do i uninstall ubuntu on a uefi computer I have a dual boot of window 10
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | RatchetTheGamer
<ubottu> RatchetTheGamer: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RatchetTheGamer> ? So how do I uninstall ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133533/how-to-remove-ubuntu-and-put-windows-back-on#143482
<FireStriker> I'm trying to install Ubuntu/Lubuntu and it complain about not being able to find a backlight controller than started to flash at me like mad. How do i fix this
<RatchetTheGamer> Thanks
<aot> do I need to put 2&> /dev/null in the end of a cron line like this service apache2 restart
<RD-SAO_Fan> Hey does any one know if you can add the volume up/down sound to xubuntu. It's missing in xubuntu besides it being in ubuntu and lubuntu
<cfhowlett> RD-SAO_Fan, best ask #xubuntu and #xfce
<RD-SAO_Fan> Ok thanks
<FireStriker> Hey cfhowlett do you know what the problem is?
<cfhowlett> nope.  thus my silence.  :)
<FireStriker> K
<FireStriker> Man this is doing my head in
<FireStriker> The laptop it's self just did my head into. Stupid thing there's no explanation for what's it doing on windows alone
<karthyk> Is apt-get open source
<karthyk> Like can I look at its code
<cfhowlett> of course, karthyk but note that apt has been deprecated.  apt is the new deal
<hhee> guys, which software ubuntu has to simple todo with time notify?
<borw3> I am using ubuntu-mate, but can't set system wide proxy
<borw3> can anyone assist me please?
<enyc> borw3: i'm not 100% such a thing exists per-se .. but ...
<borw3> but...? I set the proxy settings in network proxy, but terminal apt-get is not using it
<enyc> borw3: aaaah... was just lookingc this up...
<borw3> enyc: you have same problem?
<enyc> borw3: ok.  apt CAN be set with a separate config entry in  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/something ....  however...  environment variables may be sufficient
<enyc> borw3:  system-wide   http_proxy=http://proxy.server:port/    and   https_proxy=   and  ftp_proxy=   similarly...
<RD-SAO_Fan> cfhowlett: they don't know
<borw3> enyc: I did something like this, but doesn't seem to take effect
<RD-SAO_Fan> Would it be part of the de?
<cfhowlett> RD-SAO_Fan, #xfce is the DE
<enyc> borw3: debian  used to respond to an  /etc/environment   file  for systemwide ...
<borw3> enyc: I did that too, but it doesn't seem to work in mate.
<borw3> ubuntu-mate
<enyc> borw3: well... check in roots' terminal.. do   "sudo -s" to become root, then   echo $http_proxy    ...
<RD-SAO_Fan> Ik I'm talking about the volume sound part of ubuntu should that be part of the de so that if I load unity it should be there?
<cfhowlett> RD-SAO_Fan, try it and see
<borw3> enyc: It shows me that I am using the proxy, but can't apt-get
<RD-SAO_Fan> Ok
<enyc> borw3: ok in which case ts' geting to that point.....
<enyc> borw3: i was going to say that   sudo  can complicate maters as per   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#sudo_caveat
<enyc> borw3: you may do best to  sort out  an  apt.conf.d   setting therefore
<ra21vi> on dell 7559 with 16.10, it freezes when i resume from suspend. Found on SO, that turning PWR Mgmt off for wifi will fix it. how can i turn off wifi per mgmt off ?
<glitchd> ra21vi, what is "SO"
<ra21vi> glitchd, stackOverflow site
<glitchd> oh
<glitchd> ra21vi, your computer freezes on resume from suspend if wifi is enabled?
<ra21vi> glitchd, i have not tested it after disabling wifi.. but sometimes it freezes and sometimes it works
<ra21vi> glitchd, my wifi is always on
<glitchd> then how do you know its related to wifi?
<glitchd> oh
<glitchd> you found a related article on SO
<glitchd> ok
<ra21vi> yup
<glitchd> well try it, disable wifi then suspend
<borw3> enyc: Wow, it started picking, I don't know why, but thank you.
<glitchd> see if it comes back up or freezes
<ra21vi> glitchd, that will take a lot of time. Since I have not faced this issue in short suspend yet.. means if I suspend for 10-15 mins, i remember it works.. but if I suspend and sleep, comeback after few hours, it may or maynot work
<ra21vi> do you want me to suspend and go on sleep
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h
<SebthreeBQM10HD> i
<ra21vi> anyone here to help me with my suspend issue.. i keep losing work
<ducasse> ra21vi: try 'sudo iw dev <devname> set power_save off'
<PrezTrump> d
<ra21vi> ducasse, that I will have to do everytime i loggin? or after resume?
<ducasse> ra21vi: before suspending
<ra21vi> ducasse, is there anyway to add in some config and not to do manually?
<glitchd> ra21vi, you can set that command to a hotkey
<ra21vi> glitchd, I will have to press hotkey manually ...
<ducasse> ra21vi: find out if it has any effect first
<ra21vi> ducasse, ok
<glitchd> gotta go!
<el_bamba> Hi all! Someone know if i can use letsencrypt with Squid https proxy (with exception of end2end enc. of course)?
<ra21vi> ducasse, that didn't work, for first time i saw a console error message.. earlier only froze mouse pointer was shown
<ra21vi> error is - NVRM - GPU has fallen off the bus
<ra21vi> stupid driver is not taking care of bumps... and things are falling off the bus
<JBzh> Good morning. I'm stuck on my Ubuntu14.04 workstation since yesterday and can't find why: with virt-manager I included my network interface in a bridge, it didn't work well. Now I have no network at all. Can someone help me please ? I'm searching since..
<JBzh> I removed br0, and I can't restart networking service without rebooting: Job failed while stopping
<sijo> hi
<imrg> Hi guys
<imrg> I'm stuck in a login loop, behing unable to connect with any user at once logged in, it goes back to login screen. Thankfully I can log in with ssh from another pc. Any idea ?
<indistylo> Kindly help to resolve this python-mysql-connector error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23516018/
<ra21vi> ducasse, that didn't work.. even after applying pm off for wifi, my laptop freezes on resume from suspend
<Darko17> Hi, peeps!
<ducasse> indistylo: as i asked yesterday - why not use the repo package? we can't support things you install with pip.
<indistylo> ducasse, sorry I missed yesterd, can you elaborate more, I did not get what you said
<ducasse> indistylo: you are installing with pip, but there is a package in the official repos.
<rxsski> Anyone have experience setting up multiple local dev sites with xampp/lampp? can't seem to get it to work with virtualhosts'
<indistylo> ducasse, apt-cache search mysql-connector-python , it does not show any package
<trijntje_> Ubuntu is using 26GB of RAM on my system, but when I look in the system monitor there is no process that uses that much. How can I figure out what is using that RAM?
<whoami_> hello , can help me , i want to install gambas3 on my notebook linux lubuntu but still error's maybye wrong repository any one can tell me about repository for gambass3
<Myris> rxsski what is the problem exactly?
<ducasse> indistylo: for python3 it is python3-mysql-connector iirc
<rxsski> Trying to set it up to where I can have multiple 'sites' I can dev on a local machine w/ ubuntu
<rxsski> ex. localhost2, localhost3, where each points to diff directory, so i can work onmultiple sites
<rxsski> cant get lampp/apache to get virtual hosts to work
<brotherBox> hi guys. im using the GUI installer on an UEFI system and i want to use my ESP partition as /boot, but the interface wont let me. it seems to be common practice though. is there a way to use ESP as /boot?
<rxsski> having just one site worked (i.e. localhost), but I've tried to set up a few virtual host directives, and it seems to not want to work
<rxsski> UEFI and linux...oh boy have fun
<ducasse> indistylo: python3-mysql.connector, sorry
<brotherBox> rxsski: its not that bad
<manlin> Hi i want to host a ppa on my mirror server so that all LAN hosts can install from my mirror ppa. how to go about doing this?
<TomyWork> rxsski how did you get the idea that that would be problematic? every computer and their dog uses uefi these days. there is just no way around it, so of course linux works with it, and well
<brotherBox> yeab thats my experience as well
<imrg> so anyone... fluent with logging loop ?
<trijntje_> Ubuntu is using way too much memory, how can I figure out where it is going?
<imrg> I've reinstalled ubuntu twice, it's always getting stuck in a loging loop after a couple of reboot
<brotherBox> what do you mean logging loop?
<brotherBox> trijntje_: why do you think its using too much memory?
<imrg> login in with any user, it loads a bit then back to logging screen
<brotherBox> logging or login?
<trijntje_> brotherBox: It's using 26GB, which is quite a lot in my opinion ;)
<imrg> login, sorry
<brotherBox> imrg: are you sure youre entering the right credentials? sorry if that question sounds stupid
<brotherBox> trijntje_: you can try to see top/htop to see what processes take up the most memory, but linux has a very forward memory allocating strategy
<nikre> i have many zip rar tar.gz files in one folder. i want each compressed file extract to a folder preserving its name like name.format output to name folder. is there an easy way to do this on ubuntu?
<imrg> I'm adamant about any one the usual case : good login, happens with all users, using ssh from another station work, .Xauthority or any other file belong to user:user with proper rights, ...
<brotherBox> you may want to see the .profile or .bashrc file
<imrg> they're clean of anything
<brotherBox> did you check if anything is written to /var/log/syslog
<imrg> that's a fresh install, I had zsh installed but created another user with default /bin/bash, same issue
<imrg> there's a pam_kwallet.so issue that I fixed
<trijntje_> brotherBox: top shows 2 processes that use 1.5 and 1.2GB each, and after that its just 200MB for firefox, and the usual system process like compiz, xorg etc
<imrg> another "lightdm[1056]: Failed to open CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was not provided by any .service files", no real idea about this
<imrg> (in journalctl, not syslog)
<brotherBox> yeah im not used to using systemd facilities lol
<brotherBox> trijntje_: are those processes system processes or user processes?
<brotherBox> imrg: that sounds really strange, maybe try bash instead of zsh but other than that im out of ideas tbh
<imrg> brotherBox: I tried
<trijntje_> brotherBox: the top two processes are user processes, two analysis programs I'm running. They run for a long time, so I can't just kill them or reboot the pc
<imrg> I also tried nuking nvidia's driver in case (inspiron 7559)
<brotherBox> imrg: does that happen on a 100% vanilla as well?
<imrg> trijntje : free -h ?
<imrg> brotherBox: can't really tell, gotta work to do, I don't wait for it to crash before starting installing my workstation :-/
<imrg> trijntje: I guess all your memory is used as file caching, not much to worry about. Some tools are a bit missleading about this, try htop or glances from a term
<brotherBox> trijntje_: so, uh, it may be a problem with your analysis program...also what imrg says
<imrg> well, I'm gonna nuke this install again and go for another flavor, linux mint
<trijntje_> imrg, brotherBox: I dont think its chache http://pastebin.com/Kzv9sSUd
<brotherBox> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<imrg> indeed
<trijntje_> brotherBox: thats not it, when you look at the output from free -h. There is only 5GB in buffers/cache
<trijntje_> imrg, brotherBox: free -h shows I have only 12GB available, out of 39GB total. So that means that the rest of the RAM is used by programs, not buffers cache. Right?
<imrg> y
<trijntje_> imrg: so, how can I find out where the other 25GB went? If I look in top, its not being used by any process
<brotherBox> as it says on the side, it may be disk caching
<trijntje_> brotherBox: not its not, the 'available' column shows that
<imrg> Otherwise get your showel and dig in the processes. Stuff like http://superuser.com/questions/398862/linux-find-out-what-process-is-using-all-the-ram#398870
<Mathis> hey
<Mathis> got a question about xscreensaver... to avoid accidentially hitting a button on screen, how do you disable that xscreensaver passes through the mouse click onto the applications downunder?
<trijntje_> imrg: I'll try asking in #linux, ps just shows the same info as top, eg 2 processes that use 1.5GB each, and after that only a few 100MB ones (firefox etc), and then even smaller ones. Nowhere for 20GB to hide
<rohit_> join ##C++-general
<LinuxNovice> hi, what is difference between LXDE and LXQT? Which one is faster and more suitable for old laptops?
<radnaksizm> hello
<LinuxNovice> hi..
<Prakash_> hey I want to use fingerprint device morpho MSO 1300 E2 in ubuntu? I am not able to find any driver for it.
<LinuxNovice> I am totally new to Linux. Don't have any idea what you are telling.
<radnaksizm> is this like mirc?
<Myris> mirc is a tool to use irc :P
<radnaksizm> is this a tool like mirc?
<imrg> LinuxNovice: no idea, official Lubuntu is LXDE, adviced for old stuff : https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<LinuxNovice> ok. LXLE is not an officially recognized distro?
<imrg> never heard of LXLE or LXQT. There's LXDE and XFCE
<trijntje_> imrg, brotherBox: I'll swallow my pride and reboot the PC, since I have no idea where the RAM went ;) Thanks for your help
<m1dnight_> Is there a tool that allows me to assign time slots to users on a server? I.e., that user can login from time x to y, etc?
<m1dnight_> The goal is to schedule a benchmarking server over several users so that they can use disjoint timeslots.
<hateball> m1dnight_: gui or ssh ?
<hateball> m1dnight_: anyhow, there is /etc/security/time.conf, but it may not be super admin-friendly depending on amount of users etc
<m1dnight_> well, I'd prefer a GUI. Writing some php app to make it easier would help. But I'm looking for a good basis.
<m1dnight_> I;'ll give that a look. Thanks.
<m1dnight_> (Oh, SSH login, yes)
<SAO-Fan-RD> I'm doing an advance install of ubuntu what do I want my partitions to be?
<m1dnight_> We don't know what you want, I guess.
<RainbowDash-SAO_> It's all fiting into a 128gb ssd
<nikre> how can i have a shell script run once for each matching file of asterisk symbol?
<RainbowDash-SAO_> I want to know how to set up the swap and other partions that is needed
<nikre> you can skip the swap partition on an ssd
<nikre> iirc
<nikre> just have a single / partition
<badsector_> Hi. how can ssh via one machine to other but I need to pass key
<cripcate> Hey guys, more of a linux than an ubuntu question: If I want to synchronize the contentes of a folder with another folder, (say Dropbox and owncloud folders) is it enough to symlink the two?
<RainbowDash-SAO_> My mestake my friend 128gb partition of a hdd, don't have the ssd yet lol, though it was installed lol
<Zen> cripcate: Thats hardly syncronising, you only have 1 copy of the data
<RainbowDash-SAO_> Um autocorrect go home your drunk
<badsector_> I tried ssh -i key.pem user@remote_1_machine -L 1010:user@remote2:22
<RainbowDash-SAO_> I have a 128gb partition
<Zen> If thats fine and you don't care, sure symlink, but if its for a backup purpose or similar, not good
<RainbowDash-SAO_> HDD, would i need swap?
<badsector_> then ssh -l user -i key.pem -p 1010 localhost
<badsector_> but getting ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<cripcate> Zen, okay, how would i synchronize the content? I have my documents in dropbox, but I'd like to make a backup in owncloud automatically
<Zen> cripcate: rsync
<badsector_> I add AllowTCP Forwarding yes
<cripcate> Zen, tyty
<badsector_> any ideas what I missed
<RatchetTheGamer> I have a computer which I'm doing an advance install of xubuntu on. It's going on to a 128gb hdd. How would I set up the partitions
<RatchetTheGamer> 22:13 RatchetTheGamer I have a computer which I'm doing an advance install of xubuntu on. It's going on to a 128gb partition. How would I set up the partitions
<cripcate> Zen, should i run rsync as a cronjob then?
<mcphail> RatchetTheGamer: any reason not to accept the defaults? For most people, an optional swap partition, EFI partition if needed and then the rest as / is ideal
<Zen> If you want it to run periodically then yes
<cripcate> Zen, yeah, that would be good. The optimum would be to trigger rsync each time something inside either folder is updated, but i guess you would need a script for that
<cripcate> Zen, once a day or so is probably enough for backup purposes
<Zen> Theres also a limit to how many folders you can watch anyway
<Zen> cripcate: should be fine
<RatchetTheGamer> I have a partition which I would like to keep on this hard drive
<whothehellami> hi, I am trying to start an opencl program via ssh -X and I want to see the GUI locally but I get an error "X Error of failed request:  BadValue". can you help me?
<whothehellami> it is working if I start the program directly on the server
<LeeArvin> join #ubuntu
<LeeArvin> ls
<LeeArvin> hi
<LeeArvin> join ubuntu
<LeeArvin> hi
<RatchetTheGamer> mcphail: I have a partition which I would like to keep on this hard drive, I just want to know how to set up the partition
<LeeArvin> I am a newcomer
<LeeArvin> how to setup depend on what you want
<LeeArvin> c u
<LeeArvin> ecit
<LeeArvin> exit
<LeeArvin> quit()
<Zen> o.o
<LeeArvin> and how quit
<Zen> /quit
<RatchetTheGamer> Lol
<RatchetTheGamer> Well we all were like that at one stage
<Zen> nah, I just pkill the process instead
<Zen> /s
<prtg02> hi all :)
<md_> hello
<Guest97842> when i prime select intel, i cannot login.. any workaround? the screen freeze at console
<prtg02> I am thinking about adding a single box to my network, that will act as VPN client for the whole network. I sure can use ubuntu, but would that be the easiest way? would it be less or more secure or easier to use a smaller linux distro than ubuntu?
<koroso> hey all i'm on lubuntu and i have download a file .tar.gz ! How can i install it from terminale plz
<koroso> what is the command
<koroso> ;)
<koroso> when i write : sudo alien -k it doesnt work
<discopatrick> what considerations would i need to make if i wanted to upgrade apt packages while other software (e.g. web server, db server) was running on the machine?
<discopatrick> assuming that, at some point, the web/db server software will be upgraded
<koroso> ok i resolved it : unzip package and lunch install ;)
<someone235> HI, I want to change my home partition size, but for some reason it has minimum size. Someone knows how to fix it?
<ra21vi> imrg, i just got into login loop, after switching graphics driver
<ra21vi> ubuntu on laptop and desk is PITA... and no one have idea ;(
<vlt> someone235: What did you do, what did you expect to happen and what happened instead?
<someone235> vlt, I want to reduce the size from 82 GB to 72 GB (via gparted). There are 15GB of unused space, but the minimum size is 82 GB
<cfhowlett> someone235, are you still booted in that ubuntu you are trying to partition??
<someone235> cfhowlett, yes
<vlt> someone235: To be able to reduce a partition with a file system on it, you first have to reduce the size of the file system. I don’t know gparted well enough to say if it would do also that for you.
<cfhowlett> someone235, nope.  you cannot repartition a live system.  boot an ubuntu CD, start gparted and
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<someone235> cfhowlett, is there a way without live cd?
<cfhowlett> someone235, repart'ing a hot system is technically possible with some force but you will almost certainly break things.
<peyam> hi
<peyam> I use the dictionary in xfce. I wonder if I could add swedish dictionary. but I think I need a dictionary server or somthing
<peyam> do you know a good list of those
<cfhowlett> peyam, do you have swedish language support installed?
<peyam> what do you mean? my xubuntu is in english
<peyam> but it should have swedish support
<cfhowlett> peyam, install the swedish language on your ubuntu
<peyam> why? I dont want it
<cfhowlett> peyam, the xfce dictionary uses your base language.  no swedish language, no xfce dictionary support
<peyam> you could add a webserver too
<cfhowlett> peyam, see Web-Based Dictionaries  http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-dict
<peyam> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! peyam
<whothehellami> Hello, I am trying to start a gui program (opencl) remotely but I want to display the gui locally without success. I can see the xclock locally for example.
<whothehellami> I connect to the server with ssh -X. sshd_config on the server has X11Forwarding yes
<whothehellami> any suggestions how I can display the programs graphical output locally?
<peyam> didnt work cfhowlett
<peyam> I need a dictionary server with a dic protocoll
<cfhowlett> sorry, can't help more, peyam
<peyam> kiram tosh pas
<RD-SAO_FAN> I uninstall ubuntu on my uefi laptop and I can't boot into windows
<hateball> whothehellami: maybe opencl has a startup script that exports display to the local host instead of xforwarding
<cfhowlett> RD-SAO_FAN, use windows tools to fix windows
<RD-SAO_FAN> Windows 8 btw
<whothehellami> hateball, do you know how I can check this?
<geirha> RD-SAO_FAN: By uninstall you mean you removed the partitions containing Ubuntu, along with the partition containing the configuration of the boot loader?
<peyam> cfhowlett, just to needed to refresh the current list and SWEDISH-English just appeared
<peyam> :d
<cfhowlett> peyam, on your xfce dictionary?
<RD-SAO_FAN>  
<RD-SAO_FAN> geirha: yea
<wisnu> hello thank ...
<RD-SAO_FAN> geirha: cfhowlett what do I do?
<RD-SAO_FAN> I have the efi partition but the ubuntu partition have been deleted
<cfhowlett> RD-SAO_FAN, already told you, to fix a WINDOWS problem use windows tools.  ask ##windows or use the windows support forums.  you *might* be able to fix this by booting your windows cd
<RD-SAO_FAN> K thanks
<EriC^^> RD-SAO_FAN: what's the problem?
<EriC^^> RD-SAO_FAN: can you repeat your issue?
<_cpo_> hi
<_cpo_> are there any significant differences to install ubuntu 16.10 to a macbook air ? or is the same: boot from a usb device and go? thanks.:-)
<RainbowDash-SAOF> I uninstall ubuntu now I can't boot win 8 need to fix the uefi thing to boot it, taking cfhowlett's advice and seeing if ##windows can help
<cfhowlett> RainbowDash-SAOF, on windows 7, "fix windows" was a boot option.  not sure what's in play on win8
<EriC^^> RainbowDash-SAOF: do you have a live usb?
<EriC^^> of ubuntu?
<RainbowDash-SAOF> Yea
<cfhowlett> _cpo_, should be the same process.
<EriC^^> RainbowDash-SAOF: boot it, and type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> then type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<RainbowDash-SAOF> K
<EriC^^> and paste the link it gives you here
<_cpo_> cfhowlett,  i don't have to install rEFInd or something that?
<cfhowlett> _cpo_, dual booting?  yeah.
<_cpo_> cfhowlett,  and pure ubuntu 16.10 ( the entire harddisk)?
<cfhowlett> !mac | _cpo_,
<ubottu> _cpo_,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<_cpo_> cfhowlett,  :-)
<cfhowlett> _cpo_, I decided to skip all that though.  I have ubuntu on my mac air + virtualbox
<cfhowlett> OSX + vbox + ubuntu
<EriC^^> _cpo_: i think you'd still need refind, there's a way without it that involves using some tools to "bless" the ubuntu efi files
<boxrick1> Is there any way of saying a device belongs to a bridge rather than a bridge owns these devices? Similar to what you can do with a bond and bond_master
<ca-on-adam> Hi, I haven't gotten any answers to https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343758, is there anybody here who might know what is wrong with my openssh-server?
<_cpo_> ubottu: thanks, i'm looking.
<ubottu> _cpo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_cpo_> cfhowlett: great, thanks. .:-)
<RainbowDash-SAOF> Ok I'm in EriC^^
<whothehellami> I want to start a program on a server and I want to display graphical output on my local machine. I connect to the server wiht ssh -X. On the server X11Forwarding is set to yes. I get an error "X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)". I've also tried to set DISPLAY var on the server to localIP:0 but then I get an error "freeglut (program) failed to open display localIP:0"
<EriC^^> RainbowDash-SAOF: ok run the commands above
<EriC^^> RainbowDash-SAOF: sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<whothehellami> EriC^^, afaik you help people a lot. Do you know how I could solve this problem?
<EriC^^> whothehellami: i dont know much about X11 forwarding
<EriC^^> i'll give it a shot
<FireStriker> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi FireStriker
<FireStriker> RainbowDash you have one hell of a good guy helping you, he knows his stuff about uefi help me out
<EriC^^> whothehellami: i've tried it once before, let me get my other laptop and see if it'll work
<RainbowDash-SAOF> Got an error
<EriC^^> RainbowDash-SAOF: paste it
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> FireStriker: thank you :)
<whothehellami> EriC^^, ty. I appreciate that. mby I should mention that I can see the output of xclock, xterm
<RainbowDash-SAOF> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23516709/
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: do you have internet connection in the live usb?
<RainbowDashy> Yep oh hang on I haven't activated it lol
<ra21vi> is there any way to use Intel Gfx and shutoff nvidia. When i prime-select nvidia, i cannot boot into, it freezes
<RainbowDashy> No I don't actually EriC^^ no wifi for some reason
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: no problem, type sudo efibootmgr -v
<RainbowDashy> Wifi drivers must be bugged
<EriC^^> and look at the Boot order line
<EriC^^> then look at the bottom and see which one it is that starts first
<RainbowDashy> Ok
<RainbowDashy> EriC^^:  http://i.imgur.com/Pv0PHeO.jpg
<EriC^^> whothehellami: which program is causing the error? google suggests it's related to graphics driver missing files and stuff
<EriC^^> is it steam?
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: thanks
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ok, windows is first before ubuntu in the boot order, that means the efi file of windows might be switched with ubuntu's
<EriC^^> did you ever use boot-repair?
<RainbowDashy> Nope
<EriC^^> what happens exactly when you boot right now?
<RainbowDashy> Grub pops up with a simple bash prompt
<EriC^^> ok, uefi mode is selected?
<RainbowDashy> Yep
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> and look for the line that says "efi partition"
<whothehellami> EriC^^, it is an opencl simulation program (https://github.com/openworm/sibernetic). The program is working if I start it directly on the server (it has a display) so this can still be an issue related to the graphics driver?
<RainbowDashy> Yep found it
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ok, look at the first number in the line and the disk name above
<EriC^^> if it's sda and the number is 1 then the partition is /dev/sda1
<RainbowDashy> So 2 and /dev/sda
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<RainbowDashy> The efi partition is no 2 that is current right?
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: not sure what you mean
<guest-U6KMrd> guys the plumber is here can someone come and talk to him,,,some one that knows better whats going on
<RainbowDashy> Nvm
<guest-U6KMrd> andi may be if you are around
<RainbowDashy> Mounted it EriC^^
<EriC^^> whothehellami: not finding a lot of material about it
<EriC^^> you can use vnc as a last resort fwiw
<whothehellami> EriC^^, ok. ty for your help
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ok, type ls -l /mnt/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<RainbowDashy> Ok
<RainbowDashy> done
<nlern> Hello all, I've Ubuntu 16.04 desktop in which while running firefox (and possibly other apps), I cannot view certain characters (shown as square box) in titlebar unless minimized.  Can anyone tell what to do?
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: what is the size of the file?
<thebigj> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 16.04. I have both VGA and HDMI ports in my laptop. I am trying to configure two separate monitors on them , but I am unable to do that. This is my output of http://paste.ubuntu.com/23516754/ and this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23516757/ defins my hardware configuration from `lshw` command.
<RainbowDashy> ?
<thebigj> Can anyone help how it is possible?
<EriC^^> whothehellami: this seems unlikely since xclock is working but try /etc/ssh/ssh_config on the client modifying ForwardX11 to yes
<nlern> Sorry, the characters are shown corretly only after maximizing window.
<_cpo_> cfhowlett,  ok for a dell user, i make a usbdisk with 16.10, 2. put this in the mac and boot it, 3. erase the mac harddisk and install the os with my fancy partition ideas, 4. ubuntu is booting and i'm happy. is that right? :-)
<cfhowlett> thebigj, xrandr is the app you need. sorry, can't tell you more than that
<thebigj> At present VGA is blinking (Black screen. It is not displaying anything) I am able to use HDMI screen. It is displaying and my Laptop screen is also working
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: after "root root" what's the number it shows?
<RainbowDashy> It didn't tell me a file size EriC^^. This all I got http://i.imgur.com/2gbgjcx.jpg
<RainbowDashy> Oh after root root
<cfhowlett> _cpo_, again, I have not installed ubuntu to my mac air, only to my virtualbox in OSX.  follow points on the MAC ubuntu wiki and you should be gold
<thebigj> When I move my cursor between multiple screen I found despite the VGA screen is blank the cursor is goin in that screen.
<timss> Hi. Ubuntu 16.04, Quadro 600, nvidia binary drivers. Did an upgrade (361->367) and X11 broke. Tried with/without xorg.conf, always getting "no screen found". Can't find old .deb in cache directory, what can I do? Find old .deb somewhere and downgrade? Seems messy considering DKMS and dependencies..
<_cpo_> cfhowlett, ok, understand. thx.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<thebigj> cfhowlett: I tried to output `xrandr --output VGA --auto --left-of LVSD`
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: are there any other files? try the same command but modify it like so
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ls -l /mnt/efi/microsoft/boot/*bootmgfw.efi*
<thebigj> cfhowlett: it tells `xrandr: Configure crtc 2 failed
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: look for anything like bkp.bootmgfw.efi or bootmgfw.efi.backup
<cfhowlett> thebigj, I know only that xrandr is needed.  haven't set up a dual monitor myself.  ask in channel at 15 minute intervals.
<thebigj> cfhowlett: I tried to find anything related on that error message but ended with no results.
<RainbowDashy> Nope same file
<thebigj> cfhowlett: I can understand. Many thanks for that advice. Hope admin will not kick me on reason of making noise in channel ;P
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: and ls -l /mnt/efi/ubuntu ?
<RainbowDashy> I will check
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: look at the grubx64.efi and shimx64.efi
<nlern> Restating prob.: in my ubuntu 16.04, in firefox (and maybe other apps) while browsing, in window titlebar, some characters are shown unreadable (with squares) but display correctly after maximizing window
<RainbowDashy> EriC^^:  http://i.imgur.com/5DectpZ.jpg
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ls -l /mnt/efi/ubuntu
<_cpo_> has anyone a pure ubuntu 16.10 macbook air installation?
<RainbowDashy> http://i.imgur.com/1Xc7VjC.jpg EriC^^
<RainbowDashy> I now have an internet connection now yay
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: awesome
<RainbowDashy> It's totally super awesome
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<slacko_15773> hi
<slacko_15773> any libe ?
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: the efi files look fine, the microsoft one seems pretty large(usually it's 1150000) it's 16.... but i guess it's the actual microsoft one
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: the ubuntu ones are there 1100.. and 128....
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: now the mystery is how grub is coming when you boot the pc
<chandru_in> I have set UMASK 077 in /etc/login.defs and there is no override in ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc. The umask command still prints 0022 in gnome terminal, but prints 0007 when I log into tty1.
<RainbowDashy> That uefi partition I think
<RainbowDashy> It's like a grub recovery or something
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: it's grub rescue> ?
<RainbowDashy> I think so
<slacko_15773> xxxzzxzxz
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ok, try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<khuseyn> тут люди что делоют
<EriC^^> !ru | khuseyn
<ubottu> khuseyn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<timss> Hi. Ubuntu 16.04, Quadro 600, nvidia binary drivers. Did an upgrade which included nvidia 361->367 and X11 broke. Tried with/without xorg.conf, always getting "no screen found". Tried `dpkg -i ...` the .deb for nvidia 361, but it didn't work. Might be other packages in play too, but they've been autoremoved (why?!) from /var/cache/apt. Help?
<khuseyn> .
<khuseyn> 0
<RainbowDashy> Um EriC^^ what does the command do?
<RainbowDashy> I think it's stuck
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: press ctrl+c
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: it should pastebin the output of sudo parted -l and give a link
<RainbowDashy> Ok
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: try sudo parted -l does it ask anything like ignore/cancel?
<RainbowDashy> HTTP://termbin.com/0yds
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: bingo
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ok there's a bios_grub partition
<EriC^^> so it might be using that to get grub, are you absolutely sure csm legacy is disabled in the bios and uefi enabled?
<nlern> Hello, I have a Ubuntu 16.04 desktop in which while running firefox, for normal window, some characters in titlebar are displayed by boxes.  See for normal https://imgur.com/JsVs8uC and for maximized https://imgur.com/KVnzyGV.  what should i do to display text correctly
<Guest33084> hello!
<RainbowDashy> Yep EriC^^ I will reboot to make sure
<Ljod> hi. i'm trying to kill a process called beremote, but when i do sudo killall -v beremote, killall says the process terminated, but when i do ps -A, it's still there with the same pid!
<RainbowDashy> http://i.imgur.com/3SCg1i2.jpg EriC^^
<RainbowDashy> Just rebooted check to see if legicy was on and it was off
<SRvSaha_> Hello all
<ikevin> Ljod, try killall -s 15 -v beremote
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ok, for the record ubuntu is still installed it seems
<SRvSaha_> Is there any command line pastebin utility like fpaste in fedora ?
<Pici> SRvSaha_: pastebinit
<RainbowDashy> ? I deleted it that's an legicy install
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: the ext4 partition is still there
<RainbowDashy> Legicy xubuntu
<RainbowDashy> Ubuntu uefi is deleted
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: ok, ultimately you want to get rid of ubuntu and keep only windows?
<ikevin> SRvSaha_, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/pastebinit.1.html
<SRvSaha_> EriC^^,  Thanks al lot
<EriC^^> RainbowDashy: everything is still there right now, ext4 is there, and ubuntu efi files and bios_boot for grub
<EriC^^> SRvSaha_: for what?
<SRvSaha_> For this info.
<SRvSaha_> It'll help me a lot :)
<RainbowDashy> I installed that it's useing legit bios which is off
<EriC^^> SRvSaha_: i didn't msg you, i think you mean ikevin or Pici ? :)
<SRvSaha_> Oh sorry. My bad -_-
<SRvSaha_> Thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<SRvSaha_> Thanks ikevin for the man page :)
<zrts> ubuntu is now coming with systemd by default?
<SRvSaha_> Pici, Can you kindly tell me how to upload the file after writing it from stdin
<BluesKaj> SRvSaha_, you're not bad, just mistaken
<SRvSaha_> BluesKaj, :)
<Pici> SRvSaha_: it should do it automatically.  Just pipe something into pastebinit and it will give you a URL.
<SRvSaha_> What if I am trying in it ? Pici
<Ljod> ikevin: -15 didnt work, but -9 did :)
<ikevin> :)
<Pici> SRvSaha_: press ctrl-d
<Ljod> i dont get, shouldnt killall send -9 by default ?
<Ljod> get it*
<Zen> Ljod: for the record, -9 means the kernel will forget about it, its the harshest way to end a process as any file writing that it may be doing will stop and will just corrupt stuff
<ikevin> Ljod, according to manpage, killall send by default SIGTERM
<Zen> You only use -9 if you absolutely must, else let the program reach its exit state on its own
<SRvSaha_> Pici, Ctrl+D doesn't work -_-
<Ljod> Zen: maybe it was ignoring the signal?
<SRvSaha_> Pici, Even the pipe is not working
<Ljod> well, whatever.. it wasn't doing anything at the time.
<Zen> Ljod: possible, you can override signal handling in your code
<Zen> For the most part -9 won't hurt for small things, but sending by default is dangerous
<ikevin> kill -9 1 can be dangerous :x
<Ljod> :D
<slacko_15773> xc
<user150987> huh, not again... ubuntu randomly refuse to boot, but works on second try
<SRvSaha_> Pici, I figured out the pipe. Now, pipe is working . But not the manual entry in pastebinit
<SRvSaha_> Pici, Well, now the manual entry is also working. Thanks.!
<tom_> hi
<wabbits> tom_ Is there something we can help you with, or are you just looking for love in all the wrong places? :)
<tom_> hello
<wabbits> beep beep noise
<slacko_15773> czxxcz
<slacko_15773> :D
<MaxWell> what
<MaxWell> who
<beni_> any girl want to talk with me? XD
<ilhami> lol
<ilhami> you think this is a dating channel?
<user150987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23517021/ found syslog of my failed boot. what next?
<gedinskas> Guys, who is working witt LXD?
<DammitJim> is it better to install 16.04 LTS from scratch
<DammitJim> and migrate applications to the new server
<DammitJim> or just upgrade from 14.04 ?
<Dr-007> good day. i'd like to reset my root password since i lost it. i found online that i should hold the shift key to enter the boot menu from grub and the append a little text to something. i never reach this boot menu. any idea's to fix? or just pop in a USB and re-install?
<user150987> smash left shift rapidly
<user150987> it may or may not work, reboot and retry if it doesnt
<user150987> it has be right after bios and before system start, so start smashing when bios logo up
<user150987> *to
<terminalboy123> hey
<terminalboy123> I have a problem with ubuntu startups
<terminalboy123> I don't know if its something i did but on every startup before i type in the hard disk encryption password the monitors go to sleep
<terminalboy123> it takes a good 40 seconds for them to get back up for the password screen
<hateball> terminalboy123: nvidia gpu?
<terminalboy123> amd
<terminalboy123> I format my PC, it went back to normal, then this morning again it does it
<hateball> terminalboy123: after you've done upgrades? could be a kernel regression
<Dr-007> user150987, thanks. i got in by remembering the password
<user150987> kek
<Dr-007> now, i heard its possible to make an installable ubuntu image. is this installable image only usuable by that specific PC/CPU? or will it be installable on any PC?
<user150987> good luck trying that, even the official ubuntu disk doesnt always work
<terminalboy123> hateball, well
<terminalboy123> all i can say is
<terminalboy123> that the last time this happened it was after uninstalling KDE
<terminalboy123> and now
<terminalboy123> it started happening after i installed VLC
<terminalboy123> which could be unrelated
<codex_> :D
<codex_> hi guys just showing IRC for my students
<terminalboy123> university is a scam
<jiohdi> something in apt is broken... If I do apt update/upgrade nothing shows up, but if I do synaptic reload, mark updates, there is a bunch
<jiohdi> so how do I fix it
<BluesKaj> codex_, heh, your students probly think IRC is archaic
<terminalboy123> its probably a universal computer class in a uni
<terminalboy123> where they teach excel
<user150987> so 19s. git a facebook
<BluesKaj> terminalboy123, he left before our comments got posted
<terminalboy123> i redpilled those kids
<dn> hi,where can I find the beautiful themes for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<terminalboy123> google
<terminalboy123> What DE?
<Dr-007> Err http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security/main i386 Packages
<aaaaaaaaaaa> guys, I killed a process using Fuser, how can I restart that process?
<Dr-007> where can i get a list for packages.list for my country?
<Dr-007> (for apt-get)
<jiohdi> Dr-007, btw, you can use apt without the get in the newer ubuntu distros
<glitchd> anyone aware of a way i can launch a program the at the same time the login screen comes up?
<jiohdi> glitchd, you would have to be able to launch a bunch of programs for that to happen\
<glitchd> jiohdi, my fingers are so used to hitting the dash after i type apt that when just tried that i hit the dash anyways lol
<LinuxNovice> hello, has anybody here heard about or used LXLE?
<glitchd> what do you mean
<dn> glitchd : you can put you program in rc.local or ～/.profile
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, no, not a single person..
<jiohdi> glitchd, at login barely anything is up and running yet.
<LinuxNovice> Why?
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, //sarcasm
<Dr-007> jiohdi, i'm on avery old one im trying to get to the latest. its a little chinese pc preinstalled with a custom build ubuntu i just figured out. so thats probably why its complaining about missing packages. is there a way to find out if there's a default ubuntu available for my machine?
<LinuxNovice> I am asking seriously.
<glitchd> dn, jiohdi its a remote keyboard and mouse application that i can launch and connect to the server with in a single command
<glitchd> Dr-007, if your machine runs ubuntu already, you should be able to just install another one right over the current one, theoretically amyways..
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, sry i was just joking with you
<heurka113> What exactly does the disk encryption do on start up?
<LinuxNovice> ok. But, do you know of this distro LXLE?
<glitchd> jiohdi, dn anyways the command i would need to run and have kept running is "synergyc 192.168.0.12"
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, lxde is just the desktop manager, i believe
<tgm4883> LinuxNovice: this is the ubuntu support channel if you have a support related question, ask it. Otherwise, you're looking for #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> LXDE is a desktop environment , not a distro
<zetheroo> how secure is the keyring in Ubuntu? Is it encrypted when the user is not logged in?
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, also im pretty sure there is a room for lxde support..
<LinuxNovice> I am not asking for LXDE. I asked about LXLE.
<jiohdi> isnt lxle a distro based on ubuntu?
<LinuxNovice> LXLE is also based on Ubuntu.
<jiohdi> I think I used it many moons ago, but don't remember why I did not continue with it
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, its the same thing basically
<dn> LinuxNovice  what does it mean ? lxle?
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, its still a ubuntu derivative
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, just like lxde
<jiohdi> different distros have their own repositories and sometimes that causes restrictions
<jiohdi> lxle is based on lubuntu which is a stripped down version of ubuntu for older machines
<LinuxNovice> http://www.lxle.net/
<tgm4883> none of this is support...
<LinuxNovice> I was just curious, just wanted to know if anyone here uses this.
<ren0v0> Hi, is it possible to connect to the internet over wifi, but LAN over ethernet via network manager?
<jiohdi> de-bloated as it were
<glitchd> LinuxNovice, how bout you just ask your question and stop trying to explain what lxle is as we know what it is already
<tgm4883> LinuxNovice: then ask in #ubuntu-discuss
<glitchd> ren0v0, both at the same time?
<ren0v0> glitchd: yea
<BluesKaj> LinuxNovice, it can't be much different than ubuntu with lxde desktop
<glitchd> yes it is
<LinuxNovice> I have a very old laptop. I thought of asking for a suitable distro for it.
<glitchd> ren0v0, yes it is
<wtn4726> LinuxNovice: how old is old?
<jiohdi> LinuxNovice, if its really old, then puppy linux
<LinuxNovice> It was bought in 2005.
<ren0v0> glitchd: any pointers? i've googled for a while and the solution i found doesn't work, it kicks me off one or the other
<LinuxNovice> Intel Celeron M, 1.5 Ghz, 2 gb ram and 40 gb hdd.
<glitchd> ren0v0, your using network manager?
<vfw> LinuxNovice: Anyone will be fine, just use a light DE, like xfce or lxd
<jiohdi> BluesKaj, it is, its very stripped down
<ren0v0> glitchd: yea
<vfw> *lxde*
<wtn4726> LinuxNovice: i have a comparable notebook running at my parent's place with debian 8 and mate desktop
<vfw> LinuxNovice: If you install standard ubuntu, you can install xubuntu-desktop  (xfce is what I use)
<LinuxNovice> ok
<BluesKaj> actualy LinuxNovice, regular ubuntu with lxde should run fine on those specs/HW
<vfw> LinuxNovice: What is the processor speed?  How much RAM is in it?
<BluesKaj> vfw, look above
<LinuxNovice> 1.5 GHz Intel Celeron M, Single core. and 2 gb ram.
<jiohdi> LinuxNovice, if you want it to fly, puppy is the way to go, but its repositories are very restricted
<wtn4726> LinuxNovice: the default ubuntu desktop (unity) will probably run very slow or not run at all, so xfce or lxde will suit better
<glitchd> ren0v0, the connect both interfaces to the network then on the network connections gui double click on the main connection and look at the bottom of the windows that pops up and find a button that says routes
<LinuxNovice> that is the reason I am asking for opinions here.
<glitchd> ren0v0, add the other connections information there.
<mamalos> hey everybody!
<glitchd> yo
<mamalos> I'm trying to setup vlans on Ubuntu 16.04.1
<LinuxNovice> Need a distro which is well supported has large repositories, is stable and secure.
<ren0v0> glitchd: let me add some more info. I want to connect to the LAN via ethernet, and the internet via WiFi. The wifi is not on the same network as the LAN, its a mobile access point
<mamalos> and I'm having some troubles when trying to permanent add them via /etc/network/interfaces
<ioria> LinuxNovice, your problem it's not the distro but the cpu
<mamalos> I've read a few guides, but something in my setup seems to fail
<ren0v0> glitchd: my ISP is down, so i am tethering through mobile for internet, but i still need files on my NAS etc.
<glitchd> ren0v0, my advice still stands
<mamalos> I'll pastebin my config
<glitchd> ren0v0, i literally just read about that, give me a minute to try and find you a link
<dn>  LinuxNovice  This machine is quite old
<ioria> LinuxNovice, it's not only old, but is an 'M'
<wtn4726> ioria: running debian 8 with mate on a thinkpad r51 (which also has a single core pentium m) is not too slow. i guess the pata hdd (also 40gb) is slowing down more than the cpu
<mamalos> there we go: http://pastebin.com/JaAk3st9
<wtn4726> ioria: so running ubuntu with xfce or lxde should be possible
<ioria> wtn4726, issues on installing on M https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<ioria> wtn4726, non pae kernel
<mamalos> when I'm using the appropriate commands (eg vconfig add etc.) it works fine
<wtn4726> ioria: that's why i installed debian 8, which still has the option for non-pae kernel
<mamalos> but I'm not sure how it can be properly integrated in /etc/network/interfaces
<mamalos> thanks all in advance!
<ioria> wtn4726, but it want lubuntu
<ioria> *s
<ilhami> Hey!
<ilhami> What is the Ubuntu social channel called?
<ioria> wtn4726,  he wants lubuntu
<BluesKaj> ilhami, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ilhami> oh man I am also banned there. :/
<wtn4726> ioria: does lubuntu come with non-pae kernel by default?
<ioria> wtn4726,  until 12.04
<wtn4726> ioria: oh well...
<ioria> wtn4726,  then you have to fake-flag and do-release-upgrade to 14 and 16
<wtn4726> ioria: as long as it retains the non-pae kernel
<ioria> wtn4726,  for now, it does
<mamalos> ah, and my interface is eth0 (changed grub to use eth0, blahblah naming scheme)
<wtn4726> ioria: okay
<ilhami> is IRC getting new features? :P
<ilhami> ooops wrong channel.
<ren0v0> glitchd: any joy ?
<ioria> wtn4726,  you need anyways the  linux-image-generic-pae pkg
<mamalos> any suggestions?
<Dr-007> glitchd> i want it reinstalled, i dont trust this chinese install. i'm writing the latest ubuntu server to a usb to test if it can be installed like that and there's actually no need for a custom build ubuntu.
<mamalos> (apart from running everyghing from /etc/rc.local which is a bit messy:) ?)
<wtn4726> LinuxNovice: so you need to some extra work to run ubuntu on that thing, because the standard 32 bit kernel in ubuntu expects the pae feature in the cpu, which it doesn't have
<glitchd> Dr-007, ..ok
<donofrio> How do I get AirWatch enrollment of a ubuntu host? (the MDMAgent and the linke *not server* but CLIENT)
<glitchd> ren0v0, i cannot find the link..
<mamalos> If this is not the right place for this question, should I address my question to a different channel that I don't know of?
<Joel> 14.04, in /etc/cron.daily I have an "apt" cron, any ideas what it would be for? reading it over, but there's no specific "This does XYZ type comment in it"
<glitchd> ren0v0, wow i actually found the link afterall http://askubuntu.com/questions/10741/how-to-set-up-dual-wired-and-wireless-connections
<donofrio> does anyone here use Airwatch@corp place with ubuntu?
<aborakan> hi all
<mamalos> hey, found the solution to my problem, so here's for anybody interested: I had forgotten the interface name after each instance of vlan-raw-device (which was eth0 in my case)
<mamalos> thanks for your time anyways
<amber_> wowo
<Thinkey> can anyone here help me with my printer?  It was working yesterday and today it isnt :/
<Thinkey> and when i try to reinstall it, i get a server-error-internal-error  when i locate the IP of the printer and try to use it
<amber_> first time enter this chat
<Dr-007> thinkey is that still your printers IP? is it on? perhabs it changed and the list you're looking at shows an old IP
<Thinkey> I am able to ping the IP yes.
<donofrio> How do I get AirWatch enrollment of a ubuntu host? (the MDMAgent and the linke *not server* but CLIENT) ??
<Thinkey> i can ping the IP through terminal fine
<Thinkey> just pinged it from the router as well
<ren0v0> Hi, i'm trying to use ethernet for local network and wifi for internet same time. I've setup a connection on eth0 called "intranet, and i've setup in "routes", to "use connections for this only". However, it still only lets me use one at a time, it keeps switching off my internet, or lan ocnnections
<ren0v0> pulling my hair out...
<th0r> ren0v0, are you planning that all computers on your intranet get internet through that computer?
<ren0v0> th0r: no
<ren0v0> th0r: simply my ISP is down, so i'm using mobile connection for internet, but still need LAN access for NAS
<ren0v0> http://pastebin.com/YCqbj5Xc
<ren0v0> this is how its setup currently
<vfw> ls
<th0r> ren0v0, this is how my routes are set up http://paste.debian.net/897699/
<th0r> I am using that computer as a gateway for all on my intranet so I also had to set up iptables. you may need that too...not sure for your setup
<ren0v0> th0r: from the little i understand it doesn't look too much different? But they aren't playing nice together, if i play a song for example (over nas), the internet dies
<vfw> LinuxNovice: Ubuntu is all of that.
<ren0v0> th0r: i'm literally just trying to use this one machine
<glitchd> i messed up network manager somehow..lol
<glitchd> im connected, but i cannot browse
<ren0v0> NM sucks, if i click "edit" on a connection now i freezes for 30-60seconds
<glitchd> is there any way to reset network manager to default?
<th0r> ren0v0, right. except for that fact your setup is just like mine. I stream audio/video from an nas...but keep all that internal.
<workisfun> hi guys, Chromium has been blocking random websites (i.e. amazon , outlook office365) but these work fine on Firefox http://askubuntu.com/questions/852359/ubuntu-16-04-chrome-browser-blocks-many-assets-from-loading
<eelstrebor> does this lshw output matter if the device is working or am i missing out on some capabilities?   *-processor UNCLAIMED
<ren0v0> th0r: then i don't know what's going on, but it won't do both things at once
<ren0v0> workisfun: yes its a known issue
<eelstrebor> (it's a scsi device - flat bed scanner)
<ren0v0> th0r: would it be any better if i were more specific with my routes? for example unticket "allow only connections to this network" and specify my NAS IP or something ?
<th0r> ren0v0, if it was me, I would set the thing up as a gateway for the whole network, then work at blocking all other nodes from outgoing to the www
<glitchd> i fixed it lol
<rory> guest: no
<ren0v0> th0r: what "thing"?
<jay_> Skankhunt42 here
<ren0v0> nas   <  this machine   >   internet                         -  i don't have anything else i want to connect to or through it
<workisfun> ren0v0: nooooooooooooooooo, so there's nothing i can do about it then?
<th0r> ren0v0, your computer. except for the fact that you don't want other intranet coming through it to the internet you are setting up a classic gateway
<ren0v0> workisfun: don't think so
<ikevin> ren0v0, route add -host <ip of the nas> dev eth0
<Zemifeller> hi askhat
<Zemifeller> :)
<askhat> Hi guys! Could anyone suggest me any particular solution to host email server with ability to handle multiple domains?
<askhat> Zemifeller hello
<ikevin> askhat, exim/dovecot
<Zemifeller> :)
<pelicano> how can i download from rapidgator using jdownloader??
<Zemifeller> new to ubuntu
<ren0v0> ikevin: things kind of work via browser, i can connect to it directly and talk here, the issue actually seems to be when i mount a share on the NAS fia nfs
<askhat> Zemifeller thank you, I'll look at it
<ilhami> how would I install deepin DE on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? :)
<ilhami> do I have to install from source?
<BluesKaj> you could use wget or curl or youtube-dl any other number of downloaders on linux , pelicano
<kuSuSE> this is a little off topic but when I send an email to alice and bcc bob, alice can see that I bcc'ed bob?
<rory> yes ilhami you have to install from source there aren't any ubuntu packages
<rory> ilhami: or rather 16.04 packages
<ilhami> Hmm. How long would it take to install from source for a newbie? :)
<ioria> ilhami,  give a look at this maybe  (don't ask me if it works :-)   )  https://launchpad.net/~leaeasy/+archive/ubuntu/dde
<ilhami> I will take the risk. :P this laptop is old anyway.
<ilhami> Thanks.
<ioria> ilhami,  no prob... but i think it has hight specs
<Secret-Fire> plasma keeps crashing in kubuntu
<dbtid> howdy; i have ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<Secret-Fire> taskbar crashes and reloads
<dbtid> i have a many versions of kernels+initrd in /boot
<dbtid> uname -r says i'm using 3.13.0-71, but it's not using the latest -100
<dbtid> how do i tell the system to start using the latest?
<dbtid> and is there a proper way to remove the older ones other than "rm"
<tgm4883> dbtid: don't use rm, you would need to remove the packages
<tgm4883> dbtid: and you should start using the latest one if you reboot
<dbtid> well, the latest one was installed on Oct 18, and the system has been rebooted many times since then.
<dbtid> so for some reason, it's not updating (grub, i guess) to load the newest one
<ra21vi> need help switch to Intel from Nvidia, as its probably causing more issues using Nvidia..
<pelicano> how can i download from rapidgator using jdownloader??
<ra21vi> Since I am not planning to use graphics intesive things on dell 7559, and want to get suspend working flawlessly,
<dbtid> i'm going to reboot and see if i can force the latest.
<ra21vi> when I switch to intel using tool prime-select on Ubuntu 16.10, i cannot get it boot. It stucks and freeze.. any idea
<ra21vi> anyone using dell with nvidia 960M.. but switched to INtel and got it working
<McMicMac> Hi!
<dbtid> so i manually updated the boot instructions during the last boot
<dbtid> so i'm using -101 now
<dbtid> i have another ubuntu 14.04 machine and its kernel is much more recent
<dbtid> it's 4.4
<dbtid> i'm not sure why this one is still at 3.13
<dbtid> that doesn't make any sense either
<McMicMac> Quick question: I have a partition mounted a /home/a_folder. How would my fstab have to look like so that it has _exactly_ the same rights as /home?
<McMicMac> Because I currently can't execute anything on the partition.
<ilhami> ioria, I installed it but I can't get past login screen when choosing deepin as DE.
<ra21vi> McMicMac, which FS
<ioria> ilhami,  ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<McMicMac> ra21vi: FS? Filesystem? NTFS
<ra21vi> McMicMac, so are you getting permission denied?
<ilhami> ioria, it lists one file
<ioria> ilhami,  owned by you or root ?
<ilhami> by me
<ilhami> ilhami ilhami
<McMicMac> ra21vi yes. I'm trying to execute a file using chmod +x [file] and then ./file, but I get "permission denied".
<tgm4883> dbtid: sounds like one was installed 14.04 and the other was a point release of 14.04
<McMicMac> even with sudo and everything.
<ioria> ilhami,  cat ~/.xsession-errors  |nc termbin.com 9999
<ra21vi> McMicMac, ok. can you follow this - http://askubuntu.com/a/245283
<McMicMac> And is it then identical to /home?
<ra21vi> McMicMac, what do you mean by identical to home?
<ilhami> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<ilhami> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<McMicMac> ra21vi I would like it so that I don't notice that this folder is actually on an other partition than /home, ever.
<ra21vi> McMicMac, NTFS cannot act like those which supports linux, like ext3, ext4, reiserfs etc.. So the way around is label it with some emulated permission.. you still cannot set custom permission to NTFS artifacts, AFAIK
<ioria> ilhami,  look at you home folder with ls -l  and see if there are some files owned by 'root'
<McMicMac> ra21vi but to the partition as a whole?
<ilhami> ioria, all ilhami ilhami
<ra21vi> McMicMac, yes
<ioria> ilhami,  what's your video card ?
<McMicMac> ra21vi ok, alright, thank you.
<ilhami> GeForce GT 520M
<ilhami> I think this laptop has a dedicated and an integrated Intel card.
<ioria> ilhami,  and what are you using right now ?
<ilhami> ioria, how do I check that? I think I am using the dedicated one. The GeForce one.
<ra21vi> can anyone help me get my Intel Graphics work on Dell 7559.. currenly running nvidia
<ioria> ilhami,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3
<ilhami> ioria, after reboot now I see the deepin login screen.
<ilhami> can't get past it though
<ilhami> hmm now I logged in but see a totally black screen.
<brotherBox> hi guys. im using the GUI installer on an UEFI system and i want to use my ESP partition as /boot, but the interface wont let me. it seems to be common practice though. is there a way to use ESP as /boot?
<ioria> ilhami,  open a console and restart lightdm (alt+ctrl+Fx  and sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service)
<ldsh> Hi, I would like to use my ubuntu gnome with my new NVIDIA 1050 Ti, but I have only a black-grey screen at the moment of login (and nothing in live CD after I chose to try without installing). It works fine under Windows (so the card is not dead). I see that some people (phoronix) have this card working on linux.
<ioria> ilhami,  i suggest you ,also for a feedback, to contact the mainteiner of the ppa
<ilhami> I can't login. I see the deepin login screen now.
<ilhami> 2nd time I try to login I hear a sound. But then I just see a black screen hehe
<ioria> ilhami,  add a new brand user
<ilhami> then it says Disconnected. Network cable is unplugged
<ilhami> I see the dock now in the bottom.
<ioria> ilhami,  this is painful
<ilhami> ok it seems to work now.
<ioria> ilhami,  how much ram ?
<ilhami> 4GB
<ioria> ilhami,  it should work ... cpu ?
<glitchd> i had a folder mounted on my desktop from my server and was able to access it, same thing on my server, it can access it. i messed up network manager and had to reinstall it. now i can access the ssh folder of my server but my server can still access mine. what did i mess up and how can i fix it?
<Tumulte> Hi ! is there a way to remember a IRC channel password in thunderbird
<Tumulte> ?
<ilhami> ioria, i5-2410M
<brotherBox> Tumulte: get a proper client like hexchat
<ioria> ilhami,  ok, if you  have problems, open a console and try to add a new user (adduser mikey - usermod -a -G sudo mikey)
<ilhami> ioria, it works. I just need to find a way to add danish keyboard layout lol
<Tumulte> same question minus trolls
<ioria> ilhami,  oh, i see.... if you do it from unity, it should be available also from that thing, i guess
<ilhami> well I found a way. :) deepin is pretty awesome.
<ioria> ilhami,  good job
<ilhami> ioria, thanks man. I like to test new stuff.
<ioria> ilhami,  you're welcome
<ilhami> ioria, are you ikonia's brother btw?
<ilhami> lol
<ioria> ilhami,  no mate. :þ
<irib> indians please do not record any  tutorial  by the English language
<usil> does anyone know wft. is this process http://pastebin.com/8Rp2Kb6u
<glitchd> anyone familiar with ssh in here?
<tsglove> glitchd, many people.
<glitchd> i had a folder mounted on my desktop from my server and was able to access it, same thing on my server, it can access it. i messed up network manager and had to reinstall it. now i can access the ssh folder of my server but my server can still access mine. what did i mess up and how can i fix it?
<glitchd> tsglove, ^^
<tsglove> What is the problem?
<glitchd> i keep getting connection refused location not mounted
<Pici> usil: looks like some docker related thing: https://github.com/rancher/rancher
<ilhami> ioria, only problem seems to be that I have to write the password twice at the login screen to be able to login. :P I can live with that I guess.
<usil> Pici: yes, but I don't run any container know
<ra21vi> wow guys, i am sitting on a useless system (atleast for now).. anyone can let me know where should I ask my questions or is it bad time?
<usil> how can I remove this process
<ioria> ilhami,  contact the maintainer, he may have a fix
<ra21vi> I wouldnt prefer to work on a laptop with suspend issue..
<ilhami> ioria, I will. :)
<Pici> usil: do you remember installing this?
<ra21vi> is there any other channel for help? or where I can find GFX experts?
<ra21vi> irib, what did you mean by "Indian please do not record in english"
<usil> I think I run rancher OS container, but I remov this contaner and images
<ra21vi> very strange, i sent around 10 questions, but none has been answered.. i hope my messsages are being sent... can anyone acknowledge if you see this message..
<Pici> ra21vi: we see you.
<ra21vi> Pici, thanks Pici
<brotherBox> irc is cruel in that way
<ra21vi> why today its so silent
<ra21vi> ubuntu used to be quite noisy
<nacc> ra21vi: not really relevant; be patient.
<nacc> ra21vi: what is your issue?
<ra21vi> nacc, resume frm suspend freezes. Switching to intel from Nvidia freezes on boot. After few mins, external usb mouse freezes, have to replug to get it working... i think all maybe due to gfx issue
<nacc> ra21vi: ok, 3 distinct issues, maybe all due to the graphics.
<nacc> ra21vi: what do you mean 'switching to intel from nvidia freezes on boot'? what did you do to switch, where does it freeze?
<vfw> And I don't know what "gfx issue" means.
<vfw> GPU?
<BluesKaj> gfx=graphics=gpu, yes
<vfw> Ok
<vfw> Too many acronyms
<ra21vi> nacc, i see this error in dmesg - this pci device is not a vga device
<am0nrahx> Is there a way to virtualize an existing ubuntu install and move it to VirtualBox?
<ra21vi> nacc, now, if I switch to intel using prime-select intel... and reboot, booting freezes in console.
<vfw> am0nrahx: You have to install via Vbox
<nacc> ra21vi: wait, you're using prime/optimus whatever?
 * nacc doesn't have any experience with it, sorry
<am0nrahx> vfw, you know the process? or point me in the right direction?
<ioria> ra21vi, already tried another kernel ?
<am0nrahx> My laptop has a working install with GUI
<ra21vi> nacc, ok. can you help me zero down on exact issue.. right now I suspect its due to gfx
<nacc> ra21vi: i think the hybrid stuff is probably to blame -- maybe try to not use that stack at all? just using the intel stack, without the switching mode stuff, should just work.
<ra21vi> ioria, which one? lower than 4.8.0-27-generic (current) or latest?
<am0nrahx> ah, might have found it vfw
<am0nrahx> dd to and image and that vbox manage to a vdi
<ioria> ra21vi, if you have another kernel (ls /boot of dpkg -l | grep linux-image*) you can try to boot it from grub -> advanced options
<ra21vi> nacc, issue is, if I resume from suspend, it works sometimes, or it freezes many times. Can that be due to hybrid gfx?
<Onepamopa> trying to compile the latest intel igb drivers on ubuntu 16.04.1, however, getting this: http://pastebin.com/aGbrBbsF
<Onepamopa> any ideas ?
<loskutak> Hi, I cannot ping google.com -> unknown host... other domains work... can the DNS be broken on my side? what could I try to do?
<vfw> loskutak: host av.com
<vfw> loskutak: ping 47.88.136.245
<loskutak> 47.88.136.245
<vfw> loskutak: So you are in fact able to resolve host names.
<vfw> loskutak: Does it take a long time?
<vfw> loskutak: Does it take a long time to resolve the host name to an IP address?
<loskutak> ping -> few seconds wait, then standard ping with 300ms latency
<vfw> loskutak: Could be that your router is giving out a nameserver IP that is no longer in use.
<loskutak> host av.com instant... host google.com -> connection timed out no servers could be reached
<vfw> 300ms seems ok.
<vfw> loskutak: can you ping google.com
<vfw> ?
<Jordan_U> loskutak: Try using the dns server 8.8.8.8 .
<vfw> loskutak: What nameserver are you using now?
<loskutak> vfw: I cannot
<vfw> loskutak: Interesting..
<loskutak> how to see what ns am I using?
<vfw> loskutak: Are you using your router's caching nameserver?
<tgm4883> loskutak: what is the output of 'host google.com 8.8.8.8'
<vfw> loskutak: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<vfw> loskutak: Try what tgm4883 suggests....
<loskutak> tgm4883: connection timed out, no servers could be reached
<vfw> loskutak: What country are you in?  (What is your location?)
<tgm4883> loskutak: very interesting. Can you ping 8.8.8.8
<Stinky_Feet> Onepamopa: Are your kernel headers matching your kernel? It is using /lib/modules/4.4.24-dk/build, what is the output of uname -r? I compiled the driver without problems...
<Onepamopa> Stinky_Feet, yes they're matching
<peeps[lappy]> does ubuntu still default to dash which masquerades as bash?  i can't remember how you even tell which is running. i thought maybe it was a symlink in /bin/bash, but not seeing it
<loskutak> cannot ping 8.8.8.8
<Onepamopa> uname -r -> 4.4.24-dk
<vfw> loskutak: What country are you in?  (What is your location?)
<loskutak> Czech Republic, Prague
<Jordan_U> peeps[lappy]: Ubuntu has never had dash masquerading as bash. Ubuntu symlinks /bin/sh to dash.
<loskutak> /etc/resolv.conf -> nameserver 127.0.1.1\nsearch lan
<vfw> loskutak: Not sure what is going on.  You may need to talk to your Internet Service Provider.
<tgm4883> loskutak: are you talking to us from the same machine that you are having the issue from?
<loskutak> tgm4883: yes
<Jordan_U> peeps[lappy]: You'll notice pretty quickly if you ever try to use dash interactively that it not bash.
<loskutak> tgm4883: it is really weird...
<Stinky_Feet> Onepamopa: OK, all I could think of, I'm on 4.4.0-47-generic, no problems...
<Jordan_U> s/it/it's/
<vfw> loskutak: Do you have a firewall/router that may be blocking google.com?
<Onepamopa> Stinky_Feet, so you can compile it w/o problems? huh
<Onepamopa> I'll try @ generic
<tgm4883> loskutak: what's the output of 'nmcli d'
<loskutak> vfw: possibly, don't know... but everything works well usually..
<vfw> loskutak: You may need to restart your router, cable-modem, or DSL-modem.
<Stinky_Feet> Onepamopa: Yep: http://pastebin.com/izZVdkxi
<Onepamopa> I'll try now, booting ...
<loskutak> tgm4883: wlan0 connected, eth0 unavailable
<loskutak> ok, will try that
<vfw> loskutak: traceroute 8.8.8.8
<tgm4883> loskutak: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Onepamopa> Stinky_Feet, strange, I was able to compile @ the generic kernel, but not @ custom
<vfw> loskutak: Have you been experimenting with iptables?
<Onepamopa> what the ...
<Onepamopa> they having identical .config & everything
<loskutak> tgm4883: 14.04.5
<loskutak> vfw: no
<loskutak> vfw: no config tweaking when this happened
<vfw> fully updated?
<vfw> You might try updates.
<vfw> loskutak: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tgm4883> loskutak: can you ping termbin.com
<loskutak> vfw: not really, but only few latest uninteresting upgrades pending. will do that...
<mr_lou> I record a video on my phone at 2 am. Copy it to Ubuntu via Mass Storage => timestamp on the video becomes 3 am. Copy it to Ubuntu via MTP => timestamp = 2 am. Metadata for both copies says it was recorded 1 am.......   O_o     Have had this problem for years with several version of Ubuntu and several phones....   wtf?
<Stinky_Feet> Onepamopa: Oh well, I have no idea...
<loskutak> tgm4883: I can
<vfw> loskutak: Finish updates and reboot.
<tgm4883> loskutak: what's the output of 'tracepath 8.8.8.8 | nc termbin.com 9999'
<vfw> tgm4883: You mean traceroute?
<tgm4883> vfw: nope
<vfw> Ok
<tgm4883> vfw: although it gives the same output, I think it was renamed at some point
<Jordan_U> mr_lou: If the metadata for the video says it was recorded at 1 AM then it seems pretty clear that the phone is writing the metadata incorrectly.
<ldsh> Hi, I would like to use my ubuntu gnome with my new NVIDIA 1050 Ti, but I have only a black-grey screen at the moment of login (and nothing in live CD after I chose to try without installing). It works fine under Windows (so the card is not dead). I see that some people (phoronix) have this card working on linux.
<mr_lou> Jordan_U, Sounds logical, if it was just one phone. But it's been this way with the past 4 phones I've had. Granted, they've all been Sony phones.....
<Jordan_U> mr_lou: While it unfortunately makes sense for timestamps on files to be mucked with by a file transfer, especially via USB Mass Storage and a FAT filesystem, the contents of the video file won't change no matter how you're transfering it. Is your phone configured with the same time zone as your computer? Does the phone itself report the time in the metadata of the video correctly?
<mr_lou> Jordan_U, Both phone and Ubuntu is set to find the correct timezone themselves. I checked that it's correct; GMT+1 for me. But it sure does look like the phones uses GMT for meta. Yes, copying files from mass storage sometimes gives files a new timestamp: the one for when it was copied. This is not what happens here though. It doesn't get the timestamp of the time of the copy, but rather of the time of recording + 1 hour.
<mr_lou> Jordan_U, This has happened ever since I used Sony Ericsson Aino (first time I noticed it), and up through other phones I've used since then.
<mr_lou> Just crazy
<mr_lou> At the time I assume it was a bug somewhere and that it would soon be fixed - but apparently not.
<loskutak> tgm4883: http://termbin.com/73l0
<tgm4883> loskutak: as vfw said, it's worth a shot rebooting your devices
<kikll> hey people
<loskutak> tgm4883: have been upgrading... going to try that now :)
<phako> hi, where would I get help regarding a PPA built that is stuck in dependency wait?
<phako> *build
<nacc> phako: which PPA?
<phako> https://launchpad.net/~yg-jensge/+archive/ubuntu/shotwell-unstable - it waits for libgexiv2-dev 0.10.24 which is also in that PPA
<phako> er 0.10.4
<kikll> guys im using trisquel mini 7 and i've add ubuntu repo's of trusty tahr since its base but when i do an update of my source list it ignores these repo's , can someone help please
<cr__> hola
<nacc> phako: i'm not sure how the ppa resolution works, tbh; it seems like when the build tried before, the pacakges weren't there. YOu might try asking in #launchpad.
<kikll> here's what i get when i run apt-get update http://pastebin.com/ZnM8JxiM
<cr__> i am new this
<cr__> i test the SO
<nacc> kikll: trisquel is not supported here, afaict.
<nacc> kikll: i would contact their support
<studio-user260> hi
<nacc> cr__: what is "SO"?
<studio-user260> it depends
<studio-user260> but most likel it is a scream to stop the horses
<phako> nacc: nah, the package was there before. But I'll check in lp
<PapoHack> who speak spanish
<Tachyon_> si
<akik> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PapoHack> this is channel of support??
<akik> PapoHack: yes, if you speak english
<PapoHack> ohh my english is bad
<PapoHack> jaja
<loskutak> I am back... rebooted everything, still not pinging 8.8.8.8 But it seems something went wrong on much higher level, apparently it has got tv news coverage as well. Whole country affected? don't know
<loskutak> at least I can still reach freenode :)
<loskutak> http://downdetector.com/status/google/map/
<koroso> hey all
<loskutak> outlook down as well...
<akik> loskutak: try connecting to your local country services first
<akik> loskutak: and see if dns can find those ip addresses
<loskutak> akik: yeah it works... only google based things went down
<loskutak> But it seems our country is back online :)... Hopefully it will stay that way
<loskutak> It is amazing how bad things start to be without accessible google... You cannot really search for what is going on, many people are using google DNS many websites are relying on fonts and other things from google etc...
<pitti_> hi all. i just installed xubuntu on usb and it wont connect to wifi. i use password but it does nothing any help would be greatly apreciated :) im looking forward to learning linux
<loskutak> thanks for the help!
<Tachyon_> hello. because my system partition(I think it's std7 it's running out of space, I through about "borrowing" some space from std3. unfortunatelly, I don't know now what to do because if I try to grow sda7 says it doesn't have any space preceding. http://i.imgur.com/ZdyfpnH.jpg what can I do now ?
<vfw> loskutak: It's best to use the nameserver recommended by your ISP
<Tachyon_> sda * -- I am used with std from cpp :D
<zero_> hola queria saber como instalar mpich2 y algun compilador intel para ubuntu gracias
<Tachyon_> I thought it's english only here
<loskutak> vfw: I had issues with that before, so I switched to google DNS... but the issue was that 8.8.8.8 was completely unreachable from our country now, so it was not a nameserver issue...
<pitti_> am i doing this right?
<koroso> how can i configure network on wireless because its started on lan :s
<koroso> nobody can help me?
<brotherBox> i have the same problem
<brotherBox> i usually delete the wired connection then
<ioria> koroso, what's your problem ?
<LondonAppDev> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 16.04. Under the bluetooth icon (top right) I have a list of two devices and I want to remove these devices from the list. The problem is, when I go to the bluetooth menu where you can add/remove devices, they don't appear in the list. Is there a terminal command I can use to clear the devices off? Thanks in advance.
<Alumin> The mouse in my Dell Latitude E6530 laptop running Kubuntu 12.04 (precise) isn't set up for scroll wheel emulation.  Where would I get started on figuring out how to set that up?
<Alumin> are we talking getting my hands dirty with xorg.conf?
<Alumin> that's what it used to be, back in the day, but maybe things are fancier now
<pac1> ls
<ldsh> Even on a live cd of the daily build of the development version of Ubuntu my 1050 Ti do not seem to work,whereas it is in the list of supported hardware on the nouveau website https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/#nv130familypascal and some people have made benchmark with it on linux at phoronix and I saw tutorials explaining how to install proprietary drivers. I just want to be able to boot in Ubuntu with this card installed.
<ldsh> Does anybody have an idea of what to do?
<koroso> hey ioria
<ioria> koroso, what's up ?
<koroso> when my system started it's automatically on ethernet
<koroso> i'm fine and u?
<koroso> i want to configure it on wlan
<ioria> koroso, i'm ok, tx.... and you want to autostart wifi instead ?
<pac1> I'm having trouble getting a library in /usr/local/lib to be recognized using ldconfig.  just running ldconfig does not add it to the cache.  I've looked online for information about this and the directions say to just run ldconfig.  I'm assuming that may not be enough.  Anyone have a clue as to what I'm missing?
<koroso> yes thats right
<koroso> i'm on lubuntu desktop now ;)*
<ioria> koroso, ok, right-click on Network icon and choose 'Edit Connections' then edit again on your wifi connection , go in General  Tab and select autostart
<ldsh> koroso, TLP allows to configure this kind of thing (and many other): http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/tlp.html
<BluesKaj> ldsh,  by development version do you mean ubuntu 17.04 , if so ask in #ubuntu+1
<ioria> koroso, 'Atuomatically connect when available .... "
<koroso> ok thank u ;) problem solved
<ioria> koroso, good guy
<ldsh> BluesKaj, By dev version I mean that I tried to use the most up to date possibility (so yes, 17.04) because I couldn't boot with the last release. So my problem is not specific to the dev version.
<ldsh> I did just hope the dev one could solve the issue.
<ldsh> But I would clearly prefer to work on release (16.10)
<marco__> ciao a tutti
<Bashing-om> ldsh: Try with the recommended driver ? http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/111596/en-us . The 375 version is availabale in out trusted PPA .
<koroso> ioria an other problem ;) what is the command on terminale to install .tar.gz
<koroso> i_ try sudo alien
<koroso> -k
<koroso> but it doesnt work
<mochaMan> can NetworkManager (in 16.04 if it matters) activate both a wired and a wireless connection at the same time? or do I need to do this without NetworkManager?
<ioria> koroso, ta.gz is an archive (bunch of files) not installable per se
<ldsh> Bashing-om, How do I install it when either the card is not installed, ether I can't boot?
<koroso> okkk
<ioria> koroso, tar.gz is just an archive
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | ldsh
<ubottu> ldsh: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<koroso> which extension i can install so ?
<ioria> koroso,  you decompress it with tar -zxvf gile.tar.gz, maybe in a new directory thats all
<ioria> koroso,  you install with apt-get install ( or if you know the risks with sudo dpkg -i)
<Jordan_U> koroso: There is no standard way to install that will work for all tar.gz files. They are archives that can contain any contents, they are not packages. What are you actually trying to install?
<ldsh> Bashing-om, Ok, so I remove the card, change the boot option, than reboot with the card. I go try this. Do you advise to have the screen plugged to the motherboard or the graphic card?
<ioria> koroso,   but with .deb packages
<koroso> yes i unzipped it then i just have to launch install file
<koroso> kk
<ioria> koroso,   be warned of the risks , you can break your system
<koroso> i'm discovering ubuntu and info
<koroso> ok ioria
<ioria> koroso,   l/ubuntu  is ok as far as you don't mess with it
<BluesKaj> ldsh, have you checked ubuntu-restricted drivers in 16.10 ?
<davis> did something change recently regarding apt for security.ubuntu.com?
<ldsh> BluesKaj, yes
<davis> i'm trying to do apt update and its not responding
<koroso> i will take care
<koroso> :)
<marco__> ciao a tutti
<ioria> koroso,   good
<BluesKaj> ldsh, and what was the recommended driver there?
<Bashing-om> ldsh: Card monitor connected to the installed card, sos ystem detects . bot with the nomodeset boot parameter and install the PPA source , update the system to pick up this new source, install the driver .. and finally upgrade the system .
<Jordan_U> koroso: No. Don't try to do anything with the tar.gz file yet. What are you actually trying to install?
<koroso> i want to learn more about network ;)
<koroso> it's ok jordan ioria has already answer me
<koroso> can  u give me an advise to for it?
<ldsh> BluesKaj, No drivers as I can't go to there with the card installed by now. So when I can access it, I'm with intel chipset
<koroso> website for newbe
<ioria> koroso,  http://linux-training.be/linuxnet.pdf
<BluesKaj> ok , ldsh so you're running a hybrid gpu system ?
<marco__> ciao
<koroso> thank u :)
<ldsh> BluesKaj, I was running with the chipset (integrated on the CPU) for some times before I got the new GPU.
<Jordan_U> koroso: Is there a reason you are refusing to tell us what you're trying to install? Installing from tar.gz is rarely a good idea. You should try to stick to getting your software from the default repositories, possibly using ppas if needed, possibly .deb files if you're desparate and tar.gz files only if you have a compelling reason to do that instead of any of the former.
<koroso> no lol it's just a software
<koroso> for programming in python
<ioria> yeah, that's usually
<koroso> wingkdr
<BluesKaj> ldsh, then you have to set the nvidia card/pci-e as default gpu/graphics in the uefi/BIOS
<ioria> koroso,  no, please python is crucial on ubuntu :þ
<koroso> ok ok :)
<Bashing-om> ldsh: Did you change in bios for the new card ?
<ldsh> BluesKaj, I did it. This was needed to access the bios (And I gess to work under Windows)
<koroso> ^^ and linux using terminale for newbe do u have any doc about it ?
<Jordan_U> koroso: Googling "wingkdr python" isn't showing any reasonable looking results. Is the software really named wingkdr?
<Pici> Jordan_U: maybe wingIDE
<ioria> !terminal | koroso
<ubottu> koroso: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ioria> koroso,  is wingIDE as Pici said ?
<koroso> yes
<koroso> lol
<ioria> koroso,  so, you can use .deb package ...
<ioria> koroso,  the first on the list
<koroso> ok thank u i will download .deb
<ldsh> Bashing-om, I did add the nomodeset then update-grub, shutdown, set the GPU, plugged the hdmi to the gpu, than boot, it goes trough the bios and grub (it always did after I set the bios to use first pci-e), and it get stuck on something like /dev/nvme0n1p2: clean, numbers/numbers files, numbers/numbers blocks
<ldsh> (the strange dev name is because the OS is on a nvme ssd)
<ioria> koroso,  but geany can do the job (almost)
<BluesKaj> ldsh, have you seen this?  http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/11/19/nvidia-375-20-released-x-org-1-19-support-ubuntu-ppa/
<koroso> geany ;) ok i will do research about it
<ioria> koroso,  after the download , double-click on it
<ldsh> BluesKaj, Yes, but I first need to boot with nouveau in order to do such.
<ioria> koroso,  30 days of trial though
<BluesKaj> ldsh, can you get to a login with nomodeset?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | ldsh
<ubottu> ldsh: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ldsh> BluesKaj, Nope, I have the message I wrote to Bashing-om . I try to reboot in case
<Bashing-om> ldsh: nvme devices I have no experience with .. All I know is that it should work now in 16.04 and above // You may have more at play here than graphics .
<ldsh> But I have access  to tty2
<ldsh> yes, the nvme did work fine. I don't think it creates a problem now
<BluesKaj> ldsh, then sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade , then sudo apt install nvidia-375
<Bashing-om> ldsh: Agreed, if you can reach a TTY .. the device is recognized and we can focus on a graphic's driver .
<ldsh> Yes, that's what I'm thinkinf about ;)
<ldsh> g
<BluesKaj> ldsh, read my post above
<Bashing-om> ldsh: K, any return from ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ? As we prepare to install a driver .
<ldsh> Seems I only have nvidia 304 as up to date, so I'll have to install the ppa
<cheil> hello
<BluesKaj> oh yeah forgot you needed the ppa for that driver, ldsh oops , my mistake , sorry
<Adriannom> Hi. Using XFCE, I select a wifi network on NetworkManager, it tries to connect, then says "Disconnected - you are now offline". It DOESN'T ask for password. Other devices and ubuntu machines get a password prompt as expected and can connect fine. Help?
<ldsh> Bashing-om, yes, the command return only the 304.132 . I go for the ppa
<Bashing-om> ldsh: For that card you will require a later driver -- nVidia recommends the 375 version . ONLY one driver at a time can be installed . will have to purge that 304 driver prior to installing another .
<BluesKaj> usually when nvidia drivers are installed the currentr driver is removed , shouldn't have to purge
<ldsh> Bashing-om, It told me it was removing the 304 when doing a apt install nvidia-375
<ldsh> But I was surprised doing update did not update from 304 to 375 (I did install first with nvidia-current)
<ldsh> So it's installing now. Should I remove the nomodeset? (and put it back in case it do not work)
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-current xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.132-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ldsh> rebooting
<Bashing-om> ldsh: If you set nomodeset from the grub command line ..it is then a one time thing and will not carry over a reboot .
<ldsh> And loggin prompt!
<BluesKaj> odd that the nvidia-367 driver wasn't default for that card
<Adriannom> Anyone?
<ldsh> Bashing-om, I don't really know what this option does and if this should be removed if possible, or kept without worry
<joeblow> Hi there.   I am having an issue where I cannot boot to the Ubuntu Desktop 64 bit 16.10 cd (or a USB stick) on my PC.   Can anyone help?
<joeblow> I have tried with secure boot disabled, fast boot disabled, and intel rst disabled.
<ldsh> Bashing-om, blueskSeems to work now :)
<joeblow> I either get a hard lock with a black screen (keyboard lights solid and unresponsive) with USB,  or a repeated reboot when booting from DVD
<Bashing-om> ldsh: nomodeset disables Kernel Mode setting and forces to use of the fall back graphic's driver in your case .
<ldsh> BluesKaj, *
<A124> How do I force new mysql install?
<joeblow> My motherboard is an Asus Maximus Ranger III with an intel skylave processor
<A124> I mean I removed the var/lib but then new install does not ask for spassword and does not create root user
<joeblow> sorry thats a maximus ranger viii
<compdoc> you removed /var/lib?
<joeblow> I can boot other UEFI disks successfully (OSX/Chameleon, Windows 10, SteamOS),  just not ubuntu
<ldsh> joeblow, I did not try with DVD, but I had that motherboard and it was booting fine with live USB
<joeblow> ldsh,  yeah,  I was afraid it was a corrupt image,  but I redownloaded it multiple times and its the same image
<Adriannom> No one knows about NetworkManager?
<OerHeks> joeblow, any overclocking set on that mobo?
<ldsh> Bashing-om, I removed the nomodeset and it still booting fine :)
<joeblow> It was overclocked,  and I set everything down to stock defaults.   I still see the same behavior
<ldsh> Bashing-om, BluesKaj thanks for your help :)
<compdoc> Adriannom, I never install it because I dont need it. but whats the problem?
<Adriannom> Using XFCE, I select a wifi network on NetworkManager, it tries to connect, then says "Disconnected - you are now offline". It DOESN'T ask for password. Other devices and ubuntu machines get a password prompt as expected and can connect fine.
<Bashing-om> ldsh: To make sure that you are no longer using that boot parameter ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "Kernel command line:" ' .
<Adriannom> compdoc: this is a new one on me, the pc is going to be used by muggles so I need NM to be working
<compdoc> Adriannom, is XFCE your only desktop?
<Adriannom> compdoc: yup
<A124> how to force package reconfigure for mysql to create root user etc?
<compdoc> Adriannom, I dont know how you put that system together, but why not just boot the ubuntu desktop without installing, and see how it's supposed to work?
<Adriannom> Syslog says: wlp9s0 state change failed, reason "none"
<Adriannom> compdoc: it was working fine before :/
<b00b00> hello
<compdoc> ahh
<Adriannom> Oh, it also says wlp9s0 failed to initiate shed scan
<compdoc> there an option to forget the connection, so you can set it up again?
<Adriannom> Tried that
<compdoc> lspci shows the wlp9s0?
<A124> Useless channel as always
<Adriannom> It shows the wireless network controller
<compdoc> still named wlp9s0?
<Adriannom> Nope, it just has a description
<ldsh> Bashing-om, The nomodeset is not present in the return of the command.
<Adriannom> Network controller: Intel corporation wireless 3160 (rev 93)
<ldsh> So that should be good
<b00b00> i wrote a script that analyze log stardate+timestamp<--->enddate+timestamp, all works fine, but the problem i ran into is like if timestamp not exist log, then i have nothing in return since value not exist, is there a good way to handle such case in bash? like if i use timestamp="2016-11-10 00:00" so if "00:00" not exist script will try from "00:01" or in case of "00", will try "01" (hours
<b00b00> case), thanks
<Bashing-om> ldsh: Good ,, should now be good to go .. hapy trails to you :)
<compdoc> Adriannom, three should be a lof showing driver errors. maybe dmesg?
<compdoc> *log
<b00b00> i want to avoid extra loops and so, so asking if there is "well known solution" for such case
<b00b00> i prefer for some reason bash in that case, so please not Python me :)
<Adriannom> compdoc: bunch of stuff, standing out we have "link is not ready" and "deauthenticated from <mac address?> reason: 15=4WAY_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT
<bittin> popey or anyone else here that can edit the Ubuntu wiki?
<Adriannom> "
<bittin> guess it should be 2016 and 2017 here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<bittin> and not 2013 and 2014 :p
<compdoc> Adriannom, possible one of the little antenna connections is undone or unscrewed? tried power cycling the wap?
<root____5> test
<OerHeks> bittin, good find!
<root____5> Hey, people.
<bittin> OerHeks: heh yeah :p
<Adriannom> compdoc, maybe but it's a laptop. Nope but same error vs other nearby secured access points
<harveyc> hello everyone from manchester
<Bashing-om> root____5: Not a good practice to run an IRC ckent as "root" huge security hole .
<root____5> Yeah, Hi. Hello everyone from Baku
<Adriannom> compdoc: I'm going to find an ethernet port and see if reinstalling network manager helps
<tolecnal> I'm trying to delay the start of the daemon process LCDd, so I first used: 'update-rc.d LCDd remove', followed by 'update-rc.d LCDd defaults 10 10' to have it with a lower priority. However, when I look at the symlinks created in rc2.d/ -> rc5.d/, they are all listed as 'S03LCDd', meaning it doesn't respect my custom values. This is under 16.04LTS. I haven't used 16.04 that much, but used update-rc.d quit
<tolecnal> e a bit under 12.04 and 14.04 without ...
<tolecnal> ... issues, is this dealt with differently from 16.04 and onwards?
<davis> on ubuntu, do you use ethtool or nm to change settings for autonegotiate, 1000mb, full duplex?  I'm trying to modify via ethtool and it does not ocmpleain but afterwards when I query the interface it is still set for autonegotiate
<davis> nm-connection-editor does not show any ui for mondifying these settings
<davis> but I also don't know where to put them so they stick after reboot
<Bashing-om> tolecnal: Short response is yes .. 16.04 is now systemd rather than upstart.
<Bashing-om> tolecnal: To convert from upstart to systemd see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers .
<tolecnal> Bashing-om: thanks, much appreciated
<Bashing-om> tolecnal: Well .. at leat point ya in the right direction, though no direct help :)
<alex123> Hi what is the PPA for Barry: http://www.netdirect.ca/software/packages/barry/installdebian.php
<tolecnal> Bashing-om: hehe, I don't think I'll bother with rewriting it just as of yet. I think I'll rather just rename the symlinks manually :) less work.
<debkad> alex123: try the deb from here https://sourceforge.net/projects/barry/files/barry/
<Bashing-om> tolecnal: I am all for "less work" .
<alex123> debkad, thanks :)
<tolecnal> Bashing-om: had it been for work, I'd put more effort into it. This however is for my HTPC at home, so not really that critical.
<Pici> alex123: it looks like the barry packages are in the Ubuntu repos, no need for a PPA
<Pici> (oh, nevermind, they were removed)
<malkauns> is there a way to resize a Xephyr window on the fly?
<DBSNode> NO
<DBSNode> forget it
<DBSNode> you can't
<alex123> Pici and debkad, appreciate  your help :D
<debkad> No problem :)
<malkauns> lol thx
<malkauns> can u move an app window between different Xephyr window sessions?
<Marku> TiCPU: and others I finally fixed it..  i had to select the efi in ubuntu within the bios security tab... thanks for helping me
<debkad> malkauns: i don't know about Xephyr, but may be xdotool can have some useful task that you can use with Xephyr
<malkauns> hmm
<malkauns> was thinking even maybe Xephyr combined with Xpra
<debkad> malkauns: here is someone have something related to Xephyr and he used xdotool http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/186273/emulate-key-combination-with-xdotool ( as a hint )
<malkauns> k, thx will read
<wirebrush456> fghf
<wirebrush456> ah i can talk
<debkad> congratulation wirebrush456
<wirebrush456> clones eh
<wirebrush456> clones allowed?
<debkad> ?
<debkad> many nicks?
<wirebrush456> ya
<debkad> 3 i think
<wirebrush456> [22:02] Clones detected in ##linux: ngkaho1234 ngkaho1234_phone (*!*@unaffiliated/ngkaho1234)
<nacc> wirebrush456: asking that question sort of implies you are not here for the right reason ...
<debkad> anyway it depends on rules i guess
<wirebrush456> i am just randomly clicking the mirc servers to be honest
<Jordan_U> wirebrush456: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere to keep this channel clear for Ubuntu support.
<nacc> wirebrush456: don't do that.
<wirebrush456> this server is massive huh
<wirebrush456> ok
<wirebrush456> sorry
<wirebrush456> thousands of people man
<nacc> wirebrush456: please stay on topic, the size of the channel is irrelevant
<wirebrush456> ok
<wirebrush456> well i was thinking of getting an old laptop and putting some linux on it
<mpak> hi
<Bashing-om> wirebrush456: Old hardware generally == (l)ubuntu in this channel .
<malkauns> nacc, please stay on topic, the fact that he is talking about the size of the channel is irrelevant :P
<wirebrush456> we are the borg you will be assimilated the size of the channel is irrelevant
<fooobarrr> oh nice there's an airgas right near my work
<slavanap> Does current Ubuntu kernel supports auditd (auditctl) or what is alternatives?
<winsen> hi all
<winsen> I need to change grub boot order, can you tell me which number I should use to make windows7 first, I don't understand  the 2 first lines :https://paste.debian.net/897848/
<malkauns> fooobarrr, airgas is irrelevant
<slavanap> winsen, why you want to make Windows first? Just google grub save state. It will resolve almost all issues with OS loading.
<debkad> winsen: you can rename /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to /etc/grub.d/06_os-prober or /etc/grub.d/07_os-prober or /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober and update grub
<Jordan_U> debkad: winsen: Don't do that.
<Jordan_U> winsen: Use GRUB_DEFAULT='osprober-chain-6C262A14372B6B22' in /etc/default/grub to make Windows the default entry.
<slavanap> winsen, http://askubuntu.com/questions/148662/how-to-get-grub2-to-remember-last-choice
<debkad> Jordan_U: what's wrong with that?
<Jordan_U> debkad: It will cause problems when the grub-common package gets updated with changes to /etc/grub.d/ .
<slavanap> Does anyone know about auditctl?
<debkad> i never had an issue with that methode .. may be things changed
<slavanap> I want to log all network outgoing connections on my system. What I should use?
<L0g4nAd4ms> OMG why is that that I have to make eclipse use GTK 2 because the default value 3 will hang my system ?
<L0g4nAd4ms> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761604/eclipse-not-working-in-16-04 ?
<Adriannom> compdoc: I've run out of time for today but thanks for your help :)
<compdoc> Adriannom, you should still boot the desktop
<compdoc> to see if the hardware is good
<compdoc> *ubuntu desktop
<Jordan_U> L0g4nAd4ms: Because this bug hasn't been fixed yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-common/+bug/1552764 If you'd like help working around the bug we can do that here, but if you're just here to complain about it not being fixed please move that to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1552764 in swt-gtk (Ubuntu) "Eclipse and SWT are very slow/hang on a fresh 16.04 install (gtk3/swt issue)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Adriannom> compdoc: loaded windows and it worked fine
<compdoc> ok. good luck
<Adriannom> Thanks :)
<slavanap> compdoc, have you ever used auditctl or alternatives?
<compdoc> slavanap, no
<L0g4nAd4ms> Jordan_U, why is  that that on a LTS version shit aint stable ?
<slavanap> oh, it still supported although description references 2.6 kernel.
<slavanap> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30046/logging-outgoing-connections-as-they-happen
<Jordan_U> L0g4nAd4ms: That isn't a support question. Again, this channel is for support only. If you want to discuss why things are the way they are, or rant about your problems, please do so elsewhere.
<cnidarian_king> hello
<L0g4nAd4ms> Jordan_U, ok well then.
<L0g4nAd4ms> i think this just a serious problem.
<supercooluser> does anyone know where git puts the gitignore file?? i just installed git and am looking for the gitignore file.
<supercooluser> er sorry, the .gitconfig file
<nacc> supercooluser: um, that's in the repository, generally
<nacc> supercooluser: oh, .git/config or ~/.gitconfig, etc.
<nacc> supercooluser: it's not present by default, if that's what you're asking?
<supercooluser> nacc, i want the global one so i can declare aliases that will be used in all my repositories
<nacc> supercooluser: that's most appropriate to put in ~/.gitconfig
<nacc> supercooluser: note that you sholnd't even need that level of knowledge, though
<nacc> supercooluser: use `git config --global ...`
<nacc> supercooluser: or `git config --system ...` if you insist, but if they are only needed for your user's repos, then the former is better, IMO
<supercooluser> naac, information overload. i think i got it though
<supercooluser> ill try both
<supercooluser> git installed in /usr/bin. so do i put the .gitignore file there?
<nacc> supercooluser: no
<Sean_McG> hi, how do I properly bump the package version of a kernel when I am building it with custom patches? Is it determined from debian.<release>/changelog?
<nacc> supercooluser: perhaps read `man git-config`, but you want to put it in ~/.gitconfig, a file called .gitconfig in your home directory (or just use `git config --global`)
<Sean_McG> basically I patched a kernel I got from 'apt-get source $(uname -r)' and ran 'fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic' and the package name matched my currently running kernel which is not what I want
<nacc> Sean_McG: you should do a `dch -i` before building
<nacc> Sean_McG: to add a changelog entry
<Sean_McG> OK
<nacc> Sean_McG: but that won't necessarily bump your version 'correctly', it depends on what you are doing and what you want
<supercooluser> naac, thank you
<Sean_McG> I just want to prevent apt-get from offering me the kernel I had before. I understand that when the external repos bump the package I will have to re-do mine but that is fine.
<Sean_McG> I'm currently on trusty, but I've switched to kernel 4.4.0 for the HWE update earlier this year.
<vfw> Sean_McG: You can blacklist kernel upgrades.
<hunter07> hello buddies
<tak3d0wn> hello
<hunter07> how are you today ?
<tak3d0wn> doing fine. youself?
<hunter07> nice to meet you i'm indonesian, and i use ths hex chat with
<hunter07> gnome
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sean_McG> vfw: that's with 'dpkg --set-selection' ? Not a bad idea, but first I have to fix my local versioning issue
<hunter07> ada orang indonesia ?
<OerHeks> bittin, it is changed.
<hunter07> jancok aku bingung cok nang kene
<hunter07> wassu tenan terahe
<tgm4883> Sean_McG: If you are just doing it for yourself, the version could look any way you want. What you'll probably want to do though is something like this   4.8.0-20.22+seanmcg
<Sean_McG> tgm4883: cheers, will try that
<Sean_McG> 8-core i7 and this still takes a while to build
<krad_> huh
<nds_> if i upgraded to yakkety correctly, am i mean to get updates from both yakkety in release and xenial in release?
<genii> No, just Yakkety
<nds_> ok, i had som trouble with a bug during the recommended update-manager, but with dist upgrade and install -f i have upgraded many packets and the kernel is on 4.8. should i manually edit the /etc/lsb-release to yakkety?
<Sean_McG> I should plan to upgrade to xenial soon... maybe during the Christmas break when I have the time
<Bashing-om> nds_: Have you rebooted since ?
<nds_> hm, once. btw, now the gui-updater added xenial to sources.list, i should just delete that line right? i have 5 lines for yakkety there
<genii> nds_: dist-upgrade will only upgrade applications over major releases and kernels. To go to a new *buntu ditribution is normally do-release-upgrade
<nds_> ok
<Jordan_U> nds_: Don't do anything more until we're more clear what the current state of your installation is.
<nds_> sure
<Jordan_U> nds_: How did you attempt to upgrade, and what exactly happened?
<Bashing-om> nds_: Also, your sources.list file controls what repo you are accessing . have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list to see what release you are working with at this time .
<nds_> i dont remember every permutation of commands i ran, but i tried doing it accordingly to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes but it crashed due to some crash related to python2.7 float unicode something
<nds_> mid install, after that i tried running it in some other ways, like do-release-upgrade but they all failed
<hello> hi there
<nds_> at one point my repos was pointed to 17.04, then i deleted sources.list
<nds_> at some point i was able to do apt install -f to be able to do apt dist-upgrade which ran for a long time and pretty much fixed everything, it installed 4.8
<nds_> and now im here, many packets, like apt, is on a much higher version than on my old 16.04
<nds_> but the gui-menu says 16.04 and my /etc/lsb.. says 16.04
<nds_> i maybe ran do-release-upgrade after dist-upgrade, but then it didnt take effect
<nds_> hm
<nds_> should i run some command to give you a summary of my state?
<Bashing-om> nds_: In my mind 1st is to look at the sources.list . pastebin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' . so we know what we are working with and toward .
<Bashing-om> !paste | nds_
<ubottu> nds_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sean_McG> what the... I did a 'fakeroot debian/rules clean' and I think it smoked my changelog changes
<nds_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23519513/
<nds_> i manually deleted the xenial lines the "Software & Updates" GUI added when i checked boxes for updates (they say for example "xenial-security" so i expected it to happen)
 * Sean_McG aways for food -- thanks for the hints 
<Bashing-om> nds_: Will have to work on your sources.list file ( get restricted and multiverse back ) but for now .. what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ?
<nds_> result, held back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23519537/
<nds_> kept back* :)
<genii> nds_: use dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade
<nds_> same result
<nds_> i could paste it but i see that its exactly the same
<Bashing-om> nds_: Now-a-days .. ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' is prefered over the apt-get dist-upgrade . May as well learn the new .
<nds_> ty, yeah :) i dont even know the old, it is awesome to learn what the commands really do
<nds_> same result again
<nds_> is it because i have yakk in sources.list but my system think its on xenial?
<Bashing-om> nds_: Do not know yet .. please pastebin the result of ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' . Let all see what you are looking at .
<nds_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23519566/
<Bashing-om> !info cpp-5
<ubottu> cpp-5 (source: gcc-5): GNU C preprocessor. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.1-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 7549 kB, installed size 22295 kB
<Bashing-om> nds_: Does not bode well, huh ? .. what returns ' apt-cache policy cpp-5 ' for a point of reference .
<nds_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23519589/
<nds_> ah now when i read the packages names.. theyre important
<Bashing-om> genii: nds_ Not real sure of a best paractice here .. maybe best to fix the sources.list file before trying to --reinstall the held packages ??
<nds_> should i remove the yakkety, let the "Software & Updates" GUI fill it with rows when i check the checkboxes?
<nds_> what would do-release-upgrade do here
<Bashing-om> nds_: All indications are presently that you are on yakkety . As such leave yakketty sources .. as to "do-release-upgrade" that is to go to the next release .. as of now there is no next in line .
#ubuntu 2016-11-23
<magic> hello, i have a simple question if someone would be willing to help
<Bashing-om> !ask | magic
<ubottu> magic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<magic> i am trying to play dwarf fortress. the game itself runs fine. however I am new and need to use dwarf therapist. when I try to launch it from the terminal, I get this error. QGtkStyle cannot be used together with the GTK_Qt engine. does anyone know what I could do? I am on Ubuntu 16.04 x64
<magic> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> nds_: In lack of wiser guidance, I would add the restricted and multiverse repos to the sources.list .. adn update/upgrade . See then what is lacking in the install .
<nds_> what do you say about my /etc/lsb-release* files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23519642/
<nds_> Bashing-om for yakkety right?
<Bashing-om> mdebska: Yeah, we will work this asyakketty ( 16.10) . what returns ' cat /etc/issue ' as I do not know what to make of the /etc/lsb-release.dpkg-dist outputs .
<OerHeks> cat /etc/lsb-release.dpkg-dist seems not to be an valid command on 16.04.
<jspook16> mode /#ubuntu
<jspook16> hello?
<Bashing-om> jspook16: Hi, you have a support question ?
<nds_> result of "add the restricted and multiverse repos to the sources.list + update/upgrade" http://paste.ubuntu.com/23519662/
<Bashing-om> nds_: Ya have a want to build packages from source ? If not I would disable the deb-src http: .. before we proceed .
<OerHeks> nds_, so you messed apt up with https://launchpad.net/~deity/+archive/ubuntu/apt-1.2 ?
<OerHeks> and mixed yakkety with xenial sources ..
<Bashing-om> nds_: OerHeks So correct to pay attention to the 3rd party sources ! . nds_ : pastebin also ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<OerHeks> and  /var/log/dpkg.log
<nds_> result from sources.list.d/* http://paste.ubuntu.com/23519705/
<nds_> i need to upload that log
<Bashing-om> nds_: 1st hit " /deity/apt-1.2/ubuntu/dists/ " I do not see that it is supported in yakkety . Still look'n .
<Bashing-om> nds_: But as none of the 3rd party repos are enabled . we not worry at this time about them .
<nds_> thanks for the help, i can use the laptop at work in 6h. can focus on solving the problems later if it is worth it?
<cr3> hi folks, I just ran updates on trusty with nvidia and unity no longer comes up (the desktop appears but not the dash). I tried to run unity --reset in a tty and I get a core dump. known problem?
<draxdeveloper> hello, someone have a recomendation on a good gui for git?
<Bashing-om> nds_: K; we work at your pace .
<s7rawman> what's the etiquette for asking questions here?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: that seems sort of counterintuitive; do you mean for actually running git commands? or for viewing a git repository?
<nacc> !ask | s7rawman
<ubottu> s7rawman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<s7rawman> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> draxdeveloper: or maybe, a better question: why do you want a gui for git?
<s7rawman> macc: thanks
<draxdeveloper> nacc, to upload (forgot the name) to the repository.
<Bashing-om> nds_: Bit houston, we may have a problem " https://launchpad.net/~deity >> Personal package archives >> APT 1.2 PPA " .. maybe ouch ??
<nacc> draxdeveloper: huh? you mean to push?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: why do you need a GUI to push?
<draxdeveloper> nacc, yeah, lol
<draxdeveloper> nacc, hum... It's easer use the comand line?
<s7rawman> I'm looking to prevent users from accessing each others home folders by default on account creation. I've done it before but I can remember how I did it and I seem to be using the incorrect google query. Anyone have some pointers
<nacc> draxdeveloper: i just don't follow why a GUI is required for pushing, in your case?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: or how a GUI helps, really, with pushing
<draxdeveloper> nacc, i have to control a lot of files
<draxdeveloper> i am devloping a game
<nacc> draxdeveloper: i still don't see the connection with using a GUI for git.
<draxdeveloper> nacc, it's just faster than use the terminal.
<tgm4883> draxdeveloper: I'll second nacc that the terminal is much better for git, but if you use atom.io to develop, it has plugins for git
<nacc> draxdeveloper: in what world is that true? you have not explained your use-case in any way that makes that obvious to me.
<draxdeveloper> nacc, ok, i will try to use the terminal. I just never used it with git before.
 * nacc doesn't even understand how that's possible :)
<draxdeveloper> nacc, it's like tortoise svn
<mcphail> draxdeveloper: qtcreator can look after the git side of things, if you must. Valve use it, so should be adequate for your game dev needs
<draxdeveloper> i am using godot engine
<nacc> draxdeveloper: having to 'control a lot of files' has nothing to do with how you push, IMO, it has to do with how you configure your repository. But unless you meant you want to vcs files all over your filesystem, I don't get what that has to do with pushing, honestly
<draxdeveloper> nacc, a example. There is a folder where i cannot push all files.
<draxdeveloper> but anyway, forget it, i will read how to use command line.
<tgm4883> draxdeveloper: anything you can do in the gui, you can do via command line
<kostkon> draxdeveloper: I'm pretty sure there's a way to exclude files
<nacc> draxdeveloper: why can't you push all files?
<tgm4883> draxdeveloper: and that sounds like an excelent use for the .gitignore file
<nacc> draxdeveloper: if you mean you don't *want* to, then use .gitignore
<draxdeveloper> nacc, because they are configurtion files for godot.
<nacc> draxdeveloper: if you mean you don't have permission to, then that's somethign else altogether
<draxdeveloper> nacc, i just don't know nothing about git lol
<nacc> draxdeveloper: ok, that's where you should have started, then
<nacc> draxdeveloper: i think there is a git channel, fwiw
<draxdeveloper> nacc, ok, i will search it.
<LinuxIsMyBrai`sO> -------------------------------------------------------- The no trolls allowed, ask anything about linux, group for newbies to masters; always active Linux group. It's more like a lounge than a Facebook group.  Join our family and enjoy your stay.  We already have nearly 7500 members.   No trolling allowed.. This group is NOT a hacker group so please do not ask about hacking.  Also, be nice to everyone or be gone.  Everyone 
<mcphail> draxdeveloper: type "git help tutorial" to get you started
<draxdeveloper> mcphail, ok :)
<drjam> moo
<kostkon> drjam: hi
<drjam> heya kostkon
<drjam> lots of people in here!
<jspook16> hello
<Sean_McG> tgm4883: ah so that was it, I can't run 'fakeroot debian/rules clean' or it stomps over my changelog.
<nds_> i got it to install stuff, i went with aptitude (dont know why), i installed cpp-6 and aptitude downgraded some packets from something to something (yakkety)
<nds_> then i upgraded and it solved many things, i currently have 3 packages not installing
<Bashing-om> nds_: <ight try ' sudo apt install --reinstall <package> ' .
<Bashing-om> might*
<nds_> current packages not installing
<nds_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23519949/
<nds_> example of --reinstall dependency problem for policykit-1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23519954/
<Sean_McG> hm, so you have newer versions of the dependancies for policykit than the upgrade depends on
<kostkon> nds_: apt-cache policy that package
<nds_> kostkon ok, gonna read up on what that is
<_bart> Hi, I'm having issues with the error " This program requires version 3.0.0 of the Protocol Buffer runtime library, but the installed version is 2.6.1."
<_bart> I installed the latest protocol buffer runtime library, but it seems like it is not used
<nds_> im gonna yolo this boys
<_bart> I also noticed the libprotobuf9v5 package is installed, but I cannot remove it, it is required by compiz stuff, and would trigger the removal of ubuntu-desktop.
<Sean_McG> _bart: I gather you are trying to build something manually?
<_bart> Sean_McG: I am trying to run a tensorflow script, that is triggering the requirement error
<nds_> my methotology is: try aptitude to install a package, now i chose aptitude install  libpolkit-backend-1-0 -v, then i chose not to keep the version, and see what will happen, it seemed pretty harmless in this case because it backed many packagages (again) from something -> something (yyakkety), since it says yakkety i felt safe doing it
<nds_> maybe these packets went in when i had 17.04 in my sources for some reason
<Sean_McG> _bart: you may have to ensure that the pkgconfig file for newer protobuf is in the PKG_CONFIG_PATH env variable before you configure/build it
<Sean_McG> at least that is my experience with protobuf
<Sean_McG> nds_: your experience with going from xenial->yakkety makes me nervous to go from trusty->xenial
<_bart> Sean_McG: protobuf compiled and installed fine, I followed these instructions https://github.com/google/protobuf/blob/master/src/README.md, it just seems the 2.6.1 is still used?
<_bart> Sean_McG: setting --prefix=/usr did not change things
<nds_> Sean_McG dont base it on me, but the recommended way failed, then i started throwing commands at the terminal, i have myself to blame but ive learned much
<nds_> the initial bug was referenced in a few threads with few posts
<kostkon> nds_: apt-cache policy package_name to find out where the latest version is coming from
<kostkon> nds_: and the current one
<Sean_McG> _bart: it may be finding the pkgconfig file for the system-installed protobuf before yours -- maybe you can just remove the -dev package for protobuf unless something else needs it?
<uberdub> can someone tell me why my connection lags connecting to irc, and apt times out at us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Sean_McG> uberdub: crappy connection?
<uberdub> no
<uberdub> I got 1gbps
<JamJay> add/change DNS servers, use google's for example
<uberdub> my browser connects just fine
<uberdub> and I can ping the archive
<nds_> i think the same method "aptitude install libpolkit-agent-1" => make it change version on dependency, i see that it has versions higher than yakkety currently and i feel safe downgrading. doing it.
<Bashing-om> nds_: And when you do ' apt-cache rdepends policykit-1 ' you get very careful how you proceed .
<Sean_McG> irc can lag because of the other end. freenode is no stranger to netsplits
<uberdub> ...ok
<uberdub> I highly doubt this is on freenode end
<Sean_McG> but if it is constant it may be something else
<uberdub> it just started happening
<uberdub> apt takes forever
<_bart> Sean_McG: I already removed libprotobuf-dev
<nds_> try ctcp ping, it doesnt go through irc server right
<_bart> Sean_McG: I think the 2.6.1 runtime comes from libprotobuf-lite9v5 or libprotobuf9v5, and those I can't remove
<uberdub> update hangs on: 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::16)]
<Sean_McG> _bart: hrmmm... wierd, it shouldn't find anything then and complain that protobuf is not available
<Sean_McG> _bart: possibly.
<uberdub> takes about 15 minutes to update or do anything
<uberdub> hangs there
<Sean_McG> uberdub: oooo, do you have IOv6 connectivity?
<uberdub> maybe
<uberdub> its fresh install
<Sean_McG> IPv6, even
<_bart> Sean_McG: this is what locate gives me: https://gist.github.com/bartolsthoorn/10d780575da56f2e31d70b722a2ce803
<uberdub> where would I verify, and change these settings?
<nds_> i have zero packages kept back now.. do you think when 17.04 was placed into my sources.list maybe it upgraded to higher versions than yakkety on some stuff that just needed downgrading, and aptitude install solved it nicely?
<Bashing-om> nds_: Sounds likely .
<nds_> in addition i made a new source.list according to some site that generated it
<nds_> just because i dont know how they work exactly yet, didnt want to not have access to something important in case it depended on that
<Sean_McG> uberdub: hopefully someone else here can chime in on how to temporarily disable your v6 connectivity and use v4 for now
<kostkon> nds_: are you using any ppas
<uberdub> yes
<Sean_McG> I don't know anything about tensorflow itself, but since your search results don't seem to include any .pc file, I'm wondering if maybe it is trying to use the first libprotobuf it finds
<Sean_McG> that was for _bart
<uberdub> sigh
<uberdub> always something breaking in linux
<_bart> Sean_McG: OK, it's all a bit confusing, I am gonna try from scratch in a VM
<Sean_McG> anyone here good with network-manager who can give uberdub a hand?
<vfw> uberdub: Are you having a network problem?
<uberdub> doesnt appear to be my lan
<kenrin> Sounds like his IPv6 is just having issues
<kenrin> Can't help much there
<uberdub> apt hangs for a very long time
<scalper> hey
<scalper> i did sudo apt-get install lm-sensors xsensors fancontrol but now i want to completly purge them, what do i need to type for that?
<Sean_McG> I'm not physically located at my Ubuntu machine at the moment, but is it possible to disable only the IPv6 connectivity in the network card config in Unity?
<rthornton> question about installing HP Laserjet 1536dnf software
<kostkon> scalper: apt-get purge
<Sean_McG> scalper: replace install with purge and hope it doesn't rope in other packages
<rthornton> it seems to need many dependencies - should I go ahead like adding dbus support or not?
<scalper> Sean_McG: does it will delete all linked dependencies too?
<rthornton> I dont know
<rthornton> I am always nervous when third party software is wanting to make changes
<tgm4883> Sean_McG: yes
<Sean_McG> scalper: potentially, but it will give you a yes/no prompt I believe
<tgm4883> Sean_McG: you can edit your connection in network manager. There is a IPv6 Settings page where you can set Method to Ignore
<uberdub> is it going to slow my connection?
<tgm4883> uberdub: not noticibly
<kenrin> Can't be any slower than not connecting
<Sean_McG> uberdub: I don't think so, but if it does it is probably easy to revert
<tgm4883> You might also have to disconnect and reconnect. And reverting it would just be puting it back to automatic
<uberdub> I cant even figure out how to get to nm settings from here
<tgm4883> ubuntulog: ubuntu 16.04?
<xmen26> ..
<uberdub> im going to disale, and enable module
<tgm4883> ubuntulog: well anyway, click the network manager icon in your indicator tray (top right of your screen), then click "edit connections", select your connection and click edit, select the ipv6 tab then put method to ignore
<uberdub> pretty sure its not ppa causing problems
<uberdub> apt ping them just fine
<uberdub> it hangs on the archive
<Sean_McG> uberdub: did you switch it off, is apt-get update any faster now?
<uberdub> no
<uberdub> I modprobed it...no luck
<uberdub> contacting the archive is super slow
<tgm4883> uberdub: good luck, I'm going to get food
<uberdub> irc was very slow to connect
<uberdub> everything else is fine
<Sean_McG> oh that is a good point, it is possible that the external ppa site is slow -- I used to get that with openprinting.org
<kostkon> uberdub: you could try changing the mirror Ubuntu is connecting to
<uberdub> I did
<uberdub> same thing
<kostkon> ok
<uberdub> main server did same
<uberdub> ppa's have no problem updating
<uberdub> its just ubuntu..and seemingly freenode
<Sean_McG> do any other applications have slowness connecring? I wonder if this is a DNS issue
<uberdub> no
<Sean_McG> hmmm OK
<uberdub> seems to resolve ip's just fine everywhere else
<uberdub> if it were dns issue, wouldnt my browser be screwy?
<kenrin> Well if you are irc'd directly,  comcast in CA is lit up.  http://downdetector.com/status/comcast-xfinity/map
<Sean_McG> uberdub: probably, yes
<uberdub> yes
<uberdub> thats my isp
<uberdub> direct
<uberdub> that link is telling me socket error
<Sean_McG> ouch...so if that is correct the issue is at your isp, not local
<ericx2x> What client do you guys use for IRC with ubuntu?
<kenrin> weechat
<Sean_McG> irssi over here
<squinty> hexchat
<uberdub> I cant view the link
<uberdub> would it explain why only some apps are effected?
<kostkon> uberdub: you could wait for the issue to be dealt with I guess
<uberdub> ok its open
<kenrin> You can have broken traffic one way and not another
<uberdub> true
<uberdub> udp
<uberdub> <wonders how to test the up and down individually
<uberdub> im fairly far from mountain view
<uberdub> hmmm
<kenrin> Yeah thats probably why you still have internet at all
<uberdub> i guess I should stop racking my brain over this until comcast get it together, and go from there
<Sean_McG> OK so if you made any changes after our recommendations you might want to reveet them
<Sean_McG> reveet, even
<uberdub> I didnt really
<Sean_McG> dammit
<uberdub> just disabled ppa
<Sean_McG> hate software keyboards
<uberdub> no worries
<uberdub> thanks for the help fellas
<devan> Having an issue with the sound on my HP pavilion dm4 laptop running ubuntu (latest version)
<devan> In alsamixer it shows the sound card at full volume, the card is detected
<devan> Its just not playing any sound
<NewGnuGuy> In my system I have 6 4G DIMMs for a total of 24G of RAM; however, only 9GiB is getting allocated. I'm looking at the task manager memory graph and it's a straight horizontal line at the 9GiB mark. How do I get my system to utilize all of my RAM?
<NewGnuGuy> I'm running Xubuntu 16.10.
<Bashing-om> NewGnuGuy: Does bios see the 24 Gigs of ram ?
<NewGnuGuy> Bashing-om: Yes and I've run Memtest86+ on all 24G.
<kenrin> free -mh says 9gb?
<NewGnuGuy> kenrin: I don't understand.
<Bashing-om> NewGnuGuy: ^ and what says dmidecode ' sudo dmidecode -t memory ' ?
<OerHeks> sudo lshw -class memory
<osiris> netserv identify kb3fzjk3who
<OerHeks> oh dear
<Spec> well now you have to change your password
<NewGnuGuy> free -mh --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23520356/
<kenrin> Well I don't know what you're seeing but it shows the 23G
<tgm4883> he's saying that used memory never goes above 9G
<kenrin> ah
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: If you want to try to load up your RAM and see if it will go above 9G, you could run something like "stress -m 1 --vm-bytes 10G"
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: actually, that isn't even needed. You're already using more that 9G of memory
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: according to your pastebin, you're using around 20G of memory
<NewGnuGuy> sudo dmidecode -t memory --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23520418/
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: you're already using more than 9GB of memory. If you want to see task manager use more, you need to open larger programs
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883: Everything is laggy and takes a really long time to respond to input.
<tgm4883> CPU maybe?
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: I'm doubting memory is your issue there
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883: I wouldn't think so. I'm running on dual Xeon 5620.
<kenrin> You could check top
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: you're going to need to provide way more details. Ubuntu version, desktop environment, GPU, proprietary drivers
<tgm4883> htop > top
<Sean_McG> yes htop is fantastic
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883: Xubuntu 16.10, Xfce, no proprietary drivers
<NewGnuGuy> What command returns GPU info?
<kenrin> depends on the kind of info you are looking for
<Sean_McG> lspci I would think
<NewGnuGuy> from lspci: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ASPEED Technology, Inc. ASPEED Graphics Family (rev 10)
<alex333> hi
<Sean_McG> wow, never heard of ASPEED before
<Bashing-om> NewGnuGuy: Sean_McG Be interesting to see what driver is loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<NewGnuGuy> Bashing-om Sean_McG: sudo lshw -C display --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23520457/
<NewGnuGuy> I'm planning on adding a graphics card to this computer, but at the moment it is a mobo on a piece of cardboard on my desk and I don't trust a large graphics card to remain physically stable when I don't have a case to mount it to yet.
<Sean_McG> OK fair enough but that was just a curiosity thing and doesn't address your original issue about load. I have 16GB in my new Skylake box but haven't really stress tested it yet
<Bashing-om> NewGnuGuy: Old thread with similr issues : https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=160525 . phoronix says should be fixed as of the 3.16 kernel .., still look'n .
<redsynapse> when I try to change my brightness with xbacklight, nothing happens
<NewGnuGuy> The memory usage graph has remained a straight horizontal line at 9.0 GiB in the task managers (xfce4-taskmanager & gnome-system-monitor ; I use both) for the duration of this convo.
<Bashing-om> NewGnuGuy: What kernel " as 4.4 has a bug that is fixed in next release " Timothy Pearson (1): drm/ast: Fix incorrect register check for DRAM width
<NewGnuGuy> Bashing-om: 4.8.0-27-generic
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: are you running some big memory programs?
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883: Currently I'm mainly running Firefox with tons of tabs open (3.9 GiB) and Android Studio (1.3 GiB).
<tgm4883> Did you run the stress command that I posted?
<angrycoast> I just recently upgraded to 16.04 and had to redo my gns3 install with https://community.gns3.com/qa/upgrading-to-ubuntu-16-04 but now I am stuck trying to connect to the local host, I get errno 111 connection refused
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883: What does the stress command do exactly?
<tgm4883> Man stress
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: you are using 5.3gb of programs, were you expecting the OS to take more than 4GB of RAM to run?
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883: ran the stress command, now the ram graph is over 9 GiB and is sine wave-ish.
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883: oscillating between about 10 and 17 GiB.
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: good, are you convinced that the system can use more than 9gb of RAM now?
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883: Yes but it's still not doing so in the applications that are acting sluggish.
<taofeng> hi
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: and you still think it's a RAM issue?
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883: firefox is sluggish and it is consistently utilizing no more 4.0 GiB of RAM
<Sean_McG> oh, FF...lol
<Sean_McG> not exactly a paragon of memory management
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883: I have somewhere around 100-150 tabs open (yes, I know, I have issues) and there is abundant memory to be had, but firefox consistently is utilizing 3.9-4.0 GiB and seemingly refuses to allocate more.
<harry__> hi, with linex how do i install micosoft word?
<NewGnuGuy> harry__: sudo apt install libreoffice :P
<harry__> how do i do that?
<kk4ewt> open a terminal and type
<harry__> ok
<harry__> ok i done where micosoft word
<NewGnuGuy> harry__: What distro, version, and desktop environment are you using?
<harry__> im using linex with ubunto one on the website
<harry__> i think i get it i found libweoffice on apps it looks with word maybe thanks
<tgm4883> NewGnuGuy: what's the output of "dpkg -l | grep firefox"
<NewGnuGuy> tgm4883:
<NewGnuGuy> ii  firefox                               50.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.10.2                amd64        Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<NewGnuGuy> ii  firefox-locale-en                     50.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.10.2                amd64        English language pack for Firefox
<mochaMan> can you configure NetworkManager to activate both a wired and a wireless connection at the same time? I've setup a wifi connection but it doesn't look like it tries to activate it while the wired one is connected
<evanderson> join #Brasil
<rocketbomb> ทดสอบสั่งสู
<rocketbomb> sry wrong channel
<Sean_McG> can I summon Exodia now?
<varnie> join #perl
<jeeves_moss> what would cause my Asus netbook to black screen after the grub menu?
<llamarme[m]> I don't like unity environment. I've installed cinnamon but I'm thinking to install mint since it comes with cinnamon. Will this make a difference or shall I just leave this setup alone?
<Scario> gavin from India?
<Scario> welcome Shri MN Doja
<victorqribeiro> hi
<Scario> halo rocketbomb
<Scario> halo Zee
<dreki> While setting up sieve on my email server I mistakenly setup a symlink  (~/sieve/myfilter.svbin > ~/.dovecot.sieve) but that should have been  (~/sieve/myfilter.sieve > ~/.dovecot.sieve). I have fixed the mistake but dovecot/sieve still throws an error saying that the symlink still links to the wrong file. I have made sure the symlink is fixed and I tried restarting dovecot and the server but nothing works. I still get the error and my sieve filters aren't proces
<dreki> If anyone has any ideas about what I could be doing wrong I would greatly appreciate any help.
<cfhowlett> dreki, ask #dovecot
<dreki> cfhowlett: okay I will go there. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> happy2help
<lotuspsychje> !dovecot
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<dreki> yeah its imap server
<dreki> cfhowlett: If no one in #dovecot responds, where is the next place you would look for help?
<cfhowlett> dreki, there is the #ubuntu-server channel - I think this channel attracts "average" desktop users.  Setting up a mailserver is a bit more esoteric.
<dreki> thanks again.
<hhee> guys, any way to dublicate file in midnight commander?
<akik> hhee: esc+5, then set the to: field (new name for the copy)
<sadpone> hi, can someone help me, im looking for the best linux to run on an old atom n450 powered netbook
<sadpone> the kind that used to come preinstalled and only really able to run windows xp
<akik> sadpone: try lubuntu
<sadpone> would a 32 bit version of ubuntu on an SSD work alright? or is there another build
<sadpone> oh
<sadpone> ill look that up is it like a light build?
<akik> sadpone: it's probably the lightest one
<sadpone> how does it differ to ubuntu?
<sadpone> im not entirely sure what constitutes linux OS sizes
<for{}> how can i make my screen to go to sleep faster before i login graphically?
<akik> sadpone: it has the lxde desktop environment which is much lighter than unity
<sadpone> what does that mean?
<sadpone> sorry
<sadpone> i dont know the significance of the desktop environment
<akik> sadpone: what does what mean?
<Edu> hello fellow Ubuntu users! n00b here!
<akik> sadpone: the graphical ui is the desktop environment you get after login
<Edu> Is it possible to have supervisor restart programs at a certain time of day? say 5am?
<sadpone> yes, i meant what is its significance, like, is that what makes up a big chunk of the system?
<sadpone> moreso im just curious about what it means for the system to be "stripped down"
<sadpone> what things get stripped away, besides preinstalled programs
<liuxg> I am now trying to build my app using qmake 5.6.1, however, my current installation is 5.5.1. How can I upgrade my qmake version? thanks
<akik> sadpone: yes the dependencies of the desktop environment can go to maybe a 100 or 200 packages
<akik> sadpone: just try installing lubuntu first
<sadpone> what are dependencies? like system functions or services?
<hateball> Edu: what do you mean by "supervisor" ?
<sadpone> im currently downloading it, its gonna be a while
<Edu> @hateball
<akik> sadpone: on ubuntu the package manager handles dependencies between packages
<Edu> i installed an app called supervisor
<hateball> !tab| Edu
<ubottu> Edu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<akik> sadpone: if package a needs package b, it's handled automatically
<Edu> hateball: roger
<IWantMoney> how can i make my screen to go to sleep faster before i login graphically?
<Edu> hateball: from my research it looks like i need a cron instead of this supervisor thing
<hateball> Edu: Interesting, I have not used this myself
<sadpone> but on lubuntu i take it, i would have to do that myself?
<Edu> basically i just want to restart a program everyday @ 5am
<hateball> Edu: Are these services or GUI apps running in an X session?
<IWantMoney> hateball, kinda offtopic, but are you curvy?
<Edu> hateball: it is a video game server
<sadpone> like manually installing system components each time a program i get needs it
<hateball> Edu: right, so it runs headless
<akik> sadpone: it's taken care of by the package management
<Edu> hateball: yes, but it really needs to be restarted once a day
<hateball> Edu: crontab is what you want then
<akik> sadpone: it's called apt and can be controlled by apt-get or apt
<hateball> !cron| Edu
<ubottu> Edu: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<sadpone> yes im fermiliar with using apt-get
<hateball> Edu: if you are unfamiliar with crontab syntax, https://crontab.guru/ is handy
<Edu> i am going to look at it right now
<sadpone> thats how you install programs or update linux
<Edu> thx!
<sadpone> what would be the difference in boot times for ubuntu and lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> sadpone: boot times is also hardware related, and tweaking
<akik> sadpone: that would probably be the same
<IWantMoney> how can i make my screen to go to sleep faster before i login graphically?
<sadpone> well, i think ill just go with lubuntu and see how it goes
<IWantMoney> why crontab and not systemd?
<IWantMoney> systemd has its own .timer units
<Edu> hateball: so basically i need to have a script that restarts the server itself
<Edu> hateball: and then just run that script @ 5am using cron
<hateball> Edu: How is the server run today? Do you manually start a binary as some user?
<Edu> hateball: i launch a .sh which in turn launches a binary, as a user yes
<backbox> hey
<Edu> hateball: i could probably just use a script that kills all screens
<Edu> hateball: then supervisor should automatically restart it i believe
<hateball> Edu: well without knowing what the thing is it's pretty hard to say. Does the .sh have any sanity checks in itself? Like if you run it twice, will it restart the server or do you need to do that manually?
<Edu> hateball: kind of noob ghetto
<backbox> i want hack website
<backbox> i can pay money
<hateball> !ot | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Edu> hateball: it will launch the server again and kind of mess things up, it will not restart the current one
<brotherBox> hi guys. im using the GUI installer on an UEFI system and i want to use my ESP partition as /boot, but the interface wont let me. it seems to be common practice though. is there a way to use ESP as /boot?
<brotherBox> backbox gives regular boxes a bad name :(
<carly> hey guys
<carly> have a question
<carly> anyone here?
<hateball> !ask | carly
<ubottu> carly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<carly> ubottu: sorry!
<carly> okay so i need to get my ubuntu back to 16.4 from 16.10
<carly> i hate this!
<carly> its not working i cant even add chrome, nothing uddates it is hard to work with and i really liked the initial version
<carly> i updated on accident really, anyone know how i can downgrade back?
<carly> please does anyone know how i can install chrome
<carly> so that i have flash and can watch tv on my darn laptop
<LonelyPatient_> 有中国人吗
<MarxLenin99> I need help
<LonelyPatient_> what's wrong?
<LonelyPatient_> 有会中文的吗,好烦
<LonelyPatient_> quit
<Tkong[m]> 這玩意速度真慢
<LonelyPatient_> ##quit
<MarxLenin99> I'm trying to run Ubuntu using vbox. I can get to the install screen, and then it goes black
<LonelyPatient_> 这没什么用啊,就一个在线聊天室 有啥用啊
<LonelyPatient_> 国外有什么好的linux论坛推荐吗
<elias_a> carly: Downgrading is not supported.
<Tkong[m]> 😏
<Tkong[m]> 表情都沒有
<carly> no one is answerig me tonighjt
<elias_a> Easiest way of downgrading: back up your user data, install from scratch and put your files back to /home.
<MarxLenin99> Oh well
<Tkong[m]> 艹，我不會英文
<elias_a> carly: My last was for you. :)
<LonelyPatient_> 会中文的出来咯
<carly> no downgrading!?
<carly> elias_a: can i wipe it and have it reboot into 16.04
<hateball> !chrome | carly
<hateball> ugh
<hateball> carly: anyhow, you download chrome from google directly and just run the deb they provide
<elias_a> carly: Check this video to install Chrome: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNJB_HpUq_k
<carly> hateball: they dont make flash for anything else anymore, i can't watch my tv :( also, i did run the deb but they only provide one for 64 and i am runnning 32 :(
<elias_a> carly: If Chromium is not good enough...
<hateball> or if you like chromium instead, "sudo apt install chromium-browser adobe-flashplugin"
<hateball> carly: oh 32-bit, that's... I have no idea about that
<Tkong[m]> 都出來
<LonelyPatient_> 这里就一个在线提问题的聊天室了.
<giany> How can I see the install date of a package by running a command only..?
<carly> chromium is just fine its adobe flash that is messing everything up :(
<LonelyPatient_> Tk是哪里的?
<carly> hateball: nooo! So there is no way to wipe and re-install ubuntu?
<carly> how can i just start over without having to place the boot usb onto my laptop
<elias_a> carly: Yes there is a way to reinstall Ubuntu. Sure.
<LonelyPatient_> can you see me? what the fuck!
<Tkong[m]> 淪陷區
<carly> elias_a: is it easy or difficult or complicated? And is there a way for me to just upgrade to the 64bit version - sorry if i sound stupid i'm really new to all of this
<LonelyPatient_> 什么鬼,不懂.香港人?
<hateball> giany: you can grep through /var/log/apt/history*
<hateball> !cn | LonelyPatient_
<ubottu> LonelyPatient_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<elias_a> carly: But given the fact that you have to ask it there are a couple things you shoud consider like backing your files up before formatting your linux partitions.
<hateball> carly: Switching architecture is not super easy, altho possible. The easiest way would be to backup data and reinstall 64-bit
<LonelyPatient_> ubottu tks
<carly> i dont really have anything important on this computer...
<Tkong[m]> 淪陷區不知道？
<elias_a> LonelyPatient_: We do see you. This is a support channel so people do not react to nonsense.
<carly> okay would you mind shooting me some info on how to go about that
<carly> pretty please!? :)
<LonelyPatient_> 讲明白点,你繁体字,我猜你大概是港澳台了
<Tkong[m]> 好吧，你是哪裡的！
<LonelyPatient_> 我在长沙
<elias_a> carly: If you don't any data you need to save, you can do a new install.
<Tkong[m]> LonelyPatient_: 嗯哼
<LonelyPatient_> 你知道?
<hateball> Tkong[m], LonelyPatient_ do speak english
<carly> elias_a: okay! how should i do that?
<carly> i meant really....really new to this lol
<Tkong[m]> LonelyPatient_: 知道的
<elias_a> carly: Are there other operating systems in that computer?
<LonelyPatient_> 他让我们讲英文额.
<carly> elias_a: no i wiped it before i booted it with a bootable usb
<LonelyPatient_> ok, i spek english
<Tkong[m]> LonelyPatient_: 不會英文怎麼講！😂
<hateball> carly: Any reason you used 32-bit instead of 64-bit?
<LonelyPatient_>  use  pingying
<carly>  hateball nope! Just an idiot lol, didnt even realize i did it
<elias_a> carly: Here's how you install: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<IWantMoney> how can i make my screen to go to sleep faster before i login graphically?
<LonelyPatient_> hateball why your name is red?
<IWantMoney> because hes a hate ball
<hateball> LonelyPatient_: Because your IRC client picked that color
<carly> elias_a: should i wipe what i have on here first?
<IWantMoney> hate is red, dammit
<IWantMoney> peace is blue
<carly> elias_a: the comp only has 2gb memory btw
<hateball> carly: The installer will offer to wipe the whole drive, just like it did the first time
<carly> dnt know if that matters
<IWantMoney> god is white and devil is black
<DroIos> Does anyone here know a good bit about phone operating systems
<elias_a> carly: Here's how you download and create the USB stick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<carly> okay awesome!
<hateball> carly: And 2GB is fine, the overhead of 64-bit is neglible
<hateball> carly: At least when you compare it to not being able to run the software you want, at all
<carly> elias_a: hateball i wont have to reinstall w a usb right???
<DroIos> I was wondering how they are made, and what I need
<carly> hateball: yes true true
<elias_a> carly: Yes you do.
<hateball> carly: Well yes, you would need to download the 64-bit iso and put onto the thumbdrive and then reinstall
<DroIos> Is it posible to build an OS?
<venzen> Tkong[m]: google翻译帮助我理解你的最后一条消息
<carly> oh man :(
<carly> darn
<hateball> !ot | DroIos
<ubottu> DroIos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<carly> that takes forever lol
<LonelyPatient_> i need a linux bbs, can you recommend one?
<elias_a> carly: The system files you need in the installation process are on the USB drive.
<DroIos> I know, I am here because I am using ubuntu to build android
<carly> okay....damn so upsetting i thought there would be a way to just reboot with a new system from here...like a command or something...there arent any options since im running linux right?
<LonelyPatient_> Too bad I think chat room, not help
<elias_a> carly: It takes a long time if you are running an old pc, true.
<Tkong[m]> venzen: 最後一條？
<venzen> Tkong[m]: 很高兴看到人们在这里说中文
<vulg> !cn | venzen
<ubottu> venzen: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<carly> i initially had ubuntu but i was trying to change to linux and a woman on this channel gave me a command to run so that i could boot linux 32bit
<vulg> !jp | venzen
<ubottu> venzen: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<LonelyPatient_> 我们去中文区吧
<vulg> !ko | venzen
<ubottu> venzen: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Tkong[m]> venzen:我是穿越GFW出來的
<elias_a> carly: Upgrade replaces the system files. That is similar in all computer OSs I know.
<carly> ok i gotcha
<LonelyPatient_> 用的hosts 都没法看youtube视频,太糟糕了
<venzen> Tkong[m]: 是的最后一个，对不起，我不能加入的谈话
<elias_a> carly: Gotta go now. Ppl will help you. Good luck!
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: what is bbs?
<carly> kk! thanks!
<Tkong[m]> LonelyPatient_: 中文區？哪裡
<carly> hateball: i juust found a 32bit flash player download tar.gz for chromium!
<LonelyPatient_> venzen: forum
<Tkong[m]> venzen: what？
<carly> hateball: having so much trouble with installs though, can you help me install the tar.gz
<elias_a> carly: One more thing! Consider making a separate /home partition during installation: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installseparatehome
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: i haven't found a good open source bbs
<LonelyPatient_> venzen: are you chinese?
<carly> elias_a: thank you very much!
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: not in the Ubuntu package repository, no i'm not but i have google translate :)
<elias_a> carly: That means your data is on a separate partition and it is easier to back up. Separate /home can also be kept intact during installation / upgrade.
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: how about zeronet?
<elias_a> carly: You're welcome.
<vulg> hateball, i really like your nickname
<LonelyPatient_> ventu: can you speak chinese?
<vulg> how can i make my screen to go to sleep faster before i login graphically?
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: i cannot speak Chinese - i used Google transalte service
<venzen> *translate
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: look at ZeroNet https://zeronet.io/
<LonelyPatient_> venzen: where are you from?
<venzen> That is a distributed bbs based on the Bitcoin blockchain design
<venzen> Once you put it it up, no-one can take it down :)
<LonelyPatient_> venzen: can't open it! This site can’t be reached
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: ok hold on...
<LonelyPatient_> ubottu is a robot? oh my god !
<ubottu> LonelyPatient_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: here is the GitHub page: https://github.com/HelloZeroNet/ZeroNet
<LonelyPatient_> i said to him 'thanks',it's funney!
<venzen> ubottu: say the password
<ubottu> venzen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<someone235> Hi, this is my partitions: http://i.imgur.com/VhtnGUZ.png how can I move the unallocated space right to /dev/sda2?
<LonelyPatient_> how can i reply message?  ex: quote username
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: can you access the ZeroNet GitHub page?
<LonelyPatient_> yes  i  got it
<venzen> great
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: you want to send a private message? /query username
<LonelyPatient_> no, like "venzen:"
<lotus777> hello
<LonelyPatient_> what type the site is? about linux?
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: you type the first few characters and then press tab
<lotus777> Linux.com
<lotus777> LonelyPatient_ what do you mean?
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: this is a channel for Ubuntu Linux - its a popular distribution because it is good
<backbox> can you tell me how to remove grub
<LonelyPatient_> lotus777:  i looking for a linux forum
<LonelyPatient_> a good one
<venzen> backbox: first one in Yoda's Brain Connector: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131168/how-do-i-uninstall-grub
<backbox> where
<LonelyPatient_> venzen: your are so nice guy ,thank you!
<akik> LonelyPatient_: askubuntu.com
<backbox> thanks guys
<venzen> LonelyPatient_: yes, askubuntu.com
<LonelyPatient_> nice,i take it ,it's good site for ubuntu
<akik> LonelyPatient_: https://ubuntuforums.org/
<rko-l> Hi bro, i'm from Indonesia
<sruli> i need some help to make an array from a string, i get the string by awk print first column, the issue i have is that most have multiple words, so when i turn into array each word becomes an element i need each line to be an element i tried adding quote marks but it does not help, this is what i use at the moment "lisy=$ ... | awk 'BEGIN{FS="  "}{ print "\""$1"\"" }'" and echo "${list[@]}" can anyone please help me out, thanks
<LonelyPatient_> halo,i'm come from  China
<LonelyPatient_> my english is sucks
<LonelyPatient_> anybody give me a gmail! we can be a friend.
<AndChat|181649> Why gmail?
<phil42> we can be friends right here
<phil42> do you run ubuntu?
<hateball> !ot| Please only use this channel for support questions
<ubottu> Please only use this channel for support questions: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<codebyter> is this the right place to ask for some help with some networking problems?
<sruli> codebyter: you can try
<codebyter> ok, this is my crappy drawing: https://goo.gl/Gz9yY2
<codebyter> these are my iptables: https://gist.github.com/carldanley/81cd03b1707caafd01e4066c00714264
<codebyter> what am i doing wrong?
<codebyter> i have no internet when i activate those tables
<sruli> codebyter: i am not an expert but to me it seems biggest problem is you havent set iptable rules for ESTABLISHED, REALATED , (did not read your topology)
<sruli> without established&realated rule traffic cannot reach you on the way back
<LonelyPatient_> AndChat|181649: gmail used to contact
<LonelyPatient_> phil42:  yes, my  os was ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<allard-a1fa> testing
<uruk7> hello i want to change ip from terminal in ubuntu 16.04 change interfaces and ifconfig enp2s0 down and up but when ifconfig -a the ip inet is the same , no change
<LonelyPatient_> are you restart network service?
<ilhami> hi.
<Scario> Halo Devnull
<Scario> halo Pieter Bezuidenhout
<carldanle> anyone here familiar with ip tables and stuff? im really stuck on things
<sruli> carldanle: ask your question.. if anyone can help they will
<carldanle> same thing sruli, I couldn't remember your name
<sruli> carldanle: did you add a rule for established&realated?
<carldanle> do you have an example by any chance? im still a newbie to ubuntu networking
<bhuddah> then how about using ufw and not manually butchering iptables?
<carldanle> that's possible too i suppose
<carldanle> so just accept everything on iptables?
<bhuddah> it's a frontend that acutally translates in iptables
<sruli> carldanle: try "iptables -A INPUT  -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT"
<Guest90051> Where do I go to find someone experienced in android/IOS operating system code?
<Guest90051> Google beholds no keys for this door
<carldanle> sruli: trying
<carldanle> bhuddah: i can dig that - think that might make more sense right?
<cfhowlett> Guest90051, www.rent-acoder.com
<bhuddah> carldanle: it might be a good starting point to get an idea how a working iptables setup for you looks like.
<carldanle> bhuddah: i have it working with all policies as accept and turned on masquerading for the external nic
<carldanle> i turned ufw on and allowed in from external nic for port 80 and it instantly did what i wanted it to
<bhuddah> carldanle: another good strategy is to add logging rules right at the end of the tables to see what gets caught by the default policy.
<carldanle> oh whoa, you can do that?
<bhuddah> carldanle: i think ufw can do that too on a higher logging setting.
<carldanle> bhuddah: if i leave ufw enabled and reboot, will it re-enable ufw again?
<vaba> yes
<bhuddah> carldanle: try it. i think the manual says yes.
<carldanle> good call
<thor> how to install java on ubuntu 17.04?
<sruli> talking about FW, is there a way to make application based rules?
<cfhowlett> !zenial | Thorstenmari ,
<cfhowlett> !zesty | thor
<ubottu> thor: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hello> want to know how to scan android device in linux terminal ?
<themistereco> the organisation i work for seems to block the terminal apt-get install function, any ideas how i can circumnavigate through this? is there a different port i can use or a different command?
<cfhowlett> themistereco, try apt
<rory> What is the difference between ctrl-shift-v, and shift-insert. seems like sometimes when I copy text, I have to use shift-insert to paste, but can't see a pattern to it.
<rory> and sometimes they paste different things entirely.
<themistereco> cfhowlett: ok, i get a description of apt
<marshall__> Anyone think they can help me access files on my old disk partition?
<themistereco> cfhowlett: any ideas what i can do?
<marshall__> Need help with accessing photos on a different partition.
<cfhowlett> themistereco, if you have 16.04, use apt not apt-gt
<ducasse> rory: shify+insert pastes the x selection buffer, ctrl+v the clipboard
<sruli> themistereco: insteat of apt-get just use apt "apt install something"
<rory> what determines whether ctrl-c'ing a bit of text in Chrome, sends the text to the clipboard or the x selector buffer?
<themistereco> sruli: cfhowlett hmmm ok let me try
<rory> Can I make it always go to one or the other?
<ducasse> rory: just highlighting it sends it to the selection buffer, ctrl+c the clipboard. use clipit or parcellite to sync them.
<marshall__> I had some problems with OpenSUSE and Mint, so I installed Ubuntu 16.04, making a new partition, and now I can't access my photos from the old mint partition.
<sruli> marshall__: how is it connected to ur machine? what is partition type?
<marshall__> hdd
<marshall__> I created it during ubuntu 1604 intallation
<marshall__> I think I can see the file, but I believe to access the documents/photos, I would need to access the root file in that partition, right?
<themistereco> sruli: cfhowlett i tried sudo apt install but still i got unable to fetch
<sruli> marshall__: is it ext 4? did you use any encryption? are the docs under ecryptfs?
<cfhowlett> themistereco, time to talk to your IT department
<cfhowlett> wait, what release are you on?
<sruli> themistereco: i didnt think that would help, i gues you would need to download the files and install using dpkg
<marshall__> docs are not encrypted to my knowledge. It is ext 4
<sruli> marshall__: pate output of lsblk to paste.ubuntu.com
<themistereco> sruli: hmmm ok
<themistereco> sruli: yes when i apt download i get the .deb files and i can install them individually.
<ducasse> marshall__: the files are likely stored with another userid, in which case you need to copy them as root
<sruli> themistereco: great now use dpkg -i to install
<themistereco> sruli: thanks
<hello> I can use little help here from you guys about android run scan in OS
<marshall__> pasted. Thing is that I cannot find the files. I've been searching folders manually for anything that sounds familiar, but I think that they are in the root directory because I saved them under my profile, which was admin
<sruli> marshall__: url of the paste?
<cfhowlett> admin is not root, marshall__
<cfhowlett> go to your /home/username folder.
<marshall__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521482/
<marshall__> sorry, I'm still learning
<sruli> hello: be specific, what exactly are you trying to do?
<marshall__> the partition is at sda5
<sruli> marshall__:  what do you have under /media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/ ?
<marshall__> That's what's left of my old mint partition. I can open it and see lots of folders/files, but I haven't been able to locate my documents and photos
<marshall__> I'm still learning how to navigate with the terminal,and I'm not sure how the tree(?) is structured
<akik> marshall__: please use linux terms when describing your situation
<akik> marshall__: i.e. home directory, user account
<marshall__> ok, sorry, I'm new to the terminology. If I say something wrong, please let me know
<akik> marshall__: even if your user account had sudo rights (=admin ?), the files live in your home directory under /home/username
<Ilyas> remark about 16.04 server documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html seems to not mention the naming changes, which are mentinoed here http://askubuntu.com/questions/689070/network-interface-name-changes-after-update-to-15-10-udev-changes#689143
<akik> marshall__: you can use this syntax to find all jpg files for example: find / -type f -name "*jpg"
<marshall__> Ok, so I'm looking at my username directory within the home directory, and I only see two file, a README.txt and a Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<hateball> akik: Assuming only jpg files contain jpg in their names ;)
<sruli> marshall__: its encrypted
<marshall__> so do I use the terminal to navigate to that directory, and then type those commands?
<marshall__> oh
<marshall__> how did you find that out? is it in the way something was written?
<sruli> Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<marshall__> I get this message when trying to access either of those files: The link “Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop” is broken.
<sruli> marshall__: in that directory whats the ouput of "ls -lah"
<zzarr> hello!
<marshall__> where shall I paste it, sruli?
<sruli> paste.ubuntu.com
<marshall__> done
<sruli> url?
<zzarr> I have a just started my computer, something is hoging over 2GB of RAM
<zzarr> I have xchat, teamviewer, chrome (3 tabs) and the system monitor running
<hateball> zzarr: And that isnt showing in the system monitor then? Which process is eating all the memory
<zzarr> no, something is hoging more and more RAM
<sruli> zzarr: check the output of "ps aux  | awk '{print $6/1024 " MB\t\t" $11}'  | sort -n" highest results at end of list
<sruli> marshall__: what is the urlk of ur last paste?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<a1b2c3d4e5f6g7h8> a1 b2 c3 d4 e5 f6 g7 h8 i9 j10 k11 l12 m13 n14 o15 p16 q17 r18 s19 t20 u21 v22 w23 x24 y25 z26zyxwvutsrqponmlkjihgfedcbaa1b2c3d4e5f6g7h8i9j10k11l12m13n14o15p16q17r18s19t20u21v22w23x24y25z26z26 y25 x24 w23 v22 u21 t20 s19 r18 q17 p16 o15 n14 m13 l12 k11 j10 i9 h8 g7 f6 e5 d4 c3 b2 a1a1 b2 c3 d4 e5 f6 g7 h8 i9 j10 k11 l12 m13 n14 o15 p16 q17 r18 s19 t20 u21 v22 w23 x24 y25 z26zyxwvutsrqponmlkjihgfedcbaa1b2c3d4e5f6g7h8i9j10k11l12m13n14o15p16q17r18s
<marshall__> sorry, it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521520/
<a1b2c3d4e5f6g7h8> a1 b2 c3 d4 e5 f6 g7 h8 i9 j10 k11 l12 m13 n14 o15 p16 q17 r18 s19 t20 u21 v22 w23 x24 y25 z26z26 y25 x24 w23 v22 u21 t20 s19 r18 q17 p16 o15 n14 m13 l12 k11 j10 i9 h8 g7 f6 e5 d4 c3 b2 a1a1b2c3d4e5f6g7h8i9j10k11l12m13n14o15p16q17r18s19t20u21v22w23x24y25z26zyxwvutsrqponmlkjihgfedcba
<SebthreeBQM10HD> why is fast/quick boot meant to be disable for UEFI installs?
<a1b2c3d4e5f6g7h8> zyxwvutsrqponmlkjihgfedcbaa1 b2 c3 d4 e5 f6 g7 h8 i9 j10 k11 l12 m13 n14 o15 p16 q17 r18 s19 t20 u21 v22 w23 x24 y25 z26a1b2c3d4e5f6g7h8i9j10k11l12m13n14o15p16q17r18s19t20u21v22w23x24y25z26z26 y25 x24 w23 v22 u21 t20 s19 r18 q17 p16 o15 n14 m13 l12 k11 j10 i9 h8 g7 f6 e5 d4 c3 b2 a1
<marshall__> sruli: I'm also new to irc
<a1b2c3d4e5f6g7h8> a1 b2 c3 d4 e5 f6 g7 h8 i9 j10 k11 l12 m13 n14 o15 p16 q17 r18 s19 t20 u21 v22 w23 x24 y25 z26a1 b2 c3 d4 e5 f6 g7 h8 i9 j10 k11 l12 m13 n14 o15 p16 q17 r18 s19 t20 u21 v22 w23 x24 y25 z26a1 b2 c3 d4 e5 f6 g7 h8 i9 j10 k11 l12 m13 n14 o15 p16 q17 r18 s19 t20 u21 v22 w23 x24 y25 z26a1 b2 c3 d4 e5 f6 g7 h8 i9 j10 k11 l12 m13 n14 o15 p16 q17 r18 s19 t20 u21 v22 w23 x24 y25 z26a1 b2 c3 d4 e5 f6 g7 h8 i9 j10 k11 l12 m13 n14 o15 p16 q17 r18 s19 t20 u2
<sruli> marshall__: i meant run that command in the username directorey
<marshall__> ok, I'll be right back
<a1b2c3d4e5f6g7h8> the first one is the most of my life, but the other day, but the other day, but the only way you want. you are not in use. the only way you want. you can also do not want to go to the next few days. I am going to the next few days. if the weather is nice to have the right to stay on your own. the first one is for a couple days ago. I will not be a good time for a couple days, but I think I
<marshall__> sruli, is the directory called "username"? I thought you meant for me to run it in the directory with the name of the profile (mine) where they were saved. Can you help me understand, please
<marshall__> by "they", I mean the files I'm trying to access
<sruli> marshall__: ok lets take it one step at a time, post output of "ls -alh home/"
<zzarr> yea, teamviewer is taking about 700 MB, mediascanner-extractor, just under 250MB, dropbox and compiz just under 200 MB each, still it adds up to 2.7GB
<marshall__> do you mean home from the partition I'm trying to access, or home from the main partition?
<sruli> zzarr: how many times is chome listed? add them all up, u can also check chrome's built in task manager to see
<sruli> marshall__: the one u r trying to access
<marshall__> thanks, I'll brb with the link
<marshall__> url
<zzarr> sruli, I killed chrome, but no major change
<marshall__> sruli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521573/
<SaggyClit> I require a large clit to lick.
<ducasse> !ops | SaggyClit
<ubottu> SaggyClit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<sruli> marshall__: i guess the docs u r trying to recover are for the user "marshall"?
<marshall__> yes. That is my username
<sruli> marshall__: post output of "ls -alh home/marshall"
<marshall__> ok
<marshall__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521591/
<cfhowlett> enryption?  really should have mentioned that sooner ...
<zzarr> I'll reboot again
<zzarr> brb
<marshall__> cfhowlett, is that meant for me?
<sruli> marshall__: ok cd to into the marshall directory and do "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private"
<marshall__> sruli, ok, brb
<sruli> marshall__: i take it that you remember the password for that user account?
<DevAntoine> gi
<DevAntoine> I've got the following cron file (put in /etc/cron.d) http://pastebin.com/3aWD4XJe and the following executed script: http://pastebin.com/zddpWh04 Logs print this: /home/antoine/dev/projects/agenor/backend/scripts/manager-planning.sh: line 6: $APP_PATH/scripts/agecom-command.sh: No such file or directory
<DevAntoine> Why the variable isn't replaced in the command?
<marshall__> yes
<DevAntoine> when the script takes the argument it doesn't replace the variable?
<sruli> marshall__: output of last command?
<marshall__> says the command isn't found
<marshall__> I triple checked the spelling with yours
<sruli> DevAntoine: you got $1 instead of $i
<DevAntoine> sruli: as expacted
<DevAntoine> I want to get the argument passed to this command
<marshall__> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<DevAntoine> wait
<sruli> DevAntoine: opps, didnt read it correctly, how do you pass the path variable to the script?
<DevAntoine> why I've got an error on $APP_PATH oO
<DevAntoine> sruli: see first link
<LinuxNovice> hi, I needed some help.
<DevAntoine> it's the first arg
<marshall__> sruli, just making sure none of those black messages were directed at me
<LinuxNovice> is there any difference between installing Ubuntu 16.04 and then installing LXDE on top of it and installing Lubuntu?
<LinuxNovice> I have a very old laptop and I'm sure Ubuntu 16.04 won't run on it.
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, yes.  lubuntu has different default apps.  if your laptop won't run ubuntu, then download the lubuntu .iso and make a usb.
<sruli> marshall__: you are now using ubuntu, right?
<marshall__> yes
<mcphail> LinuxNovice: you'd install something like "lubuntu-desktop" if you want the full experience
<LinuxNovice> what is that lubuntu-desktop?
<LinuxNovice> I am new to Linux.
<mcphail> LinuxNovice: lxde plus all the tweaks from Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, open a terminal.  type apt show lubuntu-desktop
<sruli> marshall__: do you see a .Private directory in ur current install? "ls -alh ~"
<marshall__> do I need to go back to the main partition I'm currently working in?
<LinuxNovice> what does that do? apt show lubuntu-desktop
<sruli> marshall__: that should work from where you are
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, it shows the packages
<LinuxNovice> I have installed LXLE now.
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, lxle is not ubuntu and is not supported here.
<sruli> DevAntoine: echo the 2 variables from the cron script as root user, is the output as expected?
<marshall__> sruli, there's no .Private directory
<LinuxNovice> Yeah. I know. I wanted to install Ubuntu or its variants.
<LinuxNovice> just wanted to know if there is any difference.
<sruli> marshall__: sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils when done run sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<marshall__> sruli, ok, brb
<LinuxNovice> It means installing LXDE on top of Ubuntu is different than installing Lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, asked and answered ... YES they are different
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<ducasse> DevAntoine: that won't work, the variable in the second line won't be expanded
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi LinuxNovice
<DevAntoine> ducasse: how can I make it work?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you don't need to pm
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, and  I belive as I tried to explain before
<LinuxNovice> yes.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, 16.10 or 16.04 is the version and the base
<ducasse> DevAntoine: by not usign variables on the right-hand side in an assignment
<ducasse> *using
<LinuxNovice> yes. I know. 16.04 is a LTS release.
<marshall__> sruli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521632/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, if you started with for example  Lubuntu 16.04  or  Ubuntu 16.04, you would have the same version base
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, it would be the same basically except for the interface being different and things like hat
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD: ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, that's also why can  intalll different interfaces into the same install, since the base install version wil stay the same
<DevAntoine> ducasse: but I want the $AGECOM_COMMAND to be passed to the script
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD: But, I tried Ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop it was very slow. my laptop is very old. But, Lubuntu worked fine on this. Why is that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, 16.04  is the version for  Ubuntu or any of it' offical dervatives such as lubunu and xubuntu etc
<ducasse> DevAntoine: then you need several slightly different variables
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, if you installed from a 16.04 version as in the ISO  for one, or downloade another from the repos
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD: the question is installing LXDE on Ubuntu, will it give the same performance as Lubuntu?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, yes that' to be expectd, since you  said the lap top is from like 2005 as well ?
<DevAntoine> ducasse: ?
<sruli> marshall__: take ownership of that directory, "sudo chown -R marshall:marshall /media/marshall/"
<ducasse> DevAntoine: why '?'?
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD: I usually download the iso and burn it on the usb drive and install from that.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, Unity 7 the interface used by default in Ubuntu, on top of GNOME 3 otherwise,  and Unity is used by default instead of the GNOME Shell interface for GNOME 3
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD: ok
<ducasse> DevAntoine: i'll say it again: you can't use variables on the right-hand side in an assignment
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, both of those interfaces are likely to no work  that well if at all raelly, on a old  lap top, since being more resource hungry, hardawre resources
<marshall__> sruli, done. Should I retry the "ecryptfs..." command?
<sruli> yes
<mcphail> LinuxNovice: if you install the lubuntu-desktop package, it will install LXDE and all the lubuntu customisations, giving you a full lubuntu experience. At the login screen, you can pick a Lubuntu session rather than the default Ubuntu/Unity session, and it should be a nippy and agile as a fresh lubuntu install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, so yes a older lap top should be much bettter off with LXDE/Lubuntu  XFCE/Xubuntu or Mate
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD: what is I install Ubuntu LTS and then LXDE interface? will it work?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or maybe maybe Cinnamon
<DevAntoine> ducasse: yeah, that one, I got it. But as I said I need to pass the $AGECOM_COMMAND to my .sh and I don't know why. And I don't know either what you mean with "slightly different variables"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, yes old lap top don't bother wih Unity if it' o old baialy or GNOME 3
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, you said you had lxle installed on that computer, not ubuntu.
<marshall__> sruli, It gave me the same result: permission denied
<LinuxNovice> yes. I intend to try Ubuntu or its other flavours.
<ducasse> DevAntoine: you need to set the full path in $AGECOM_COMMAND
<sruli> marshall__: use the chown command but put the full path to the final marshall directory
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you could try the GNOME 3 default interface but would work abot as well as uity
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD: ok
<DevAntoine> ducasse: oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you mentioned beore that that the lap top was quite old, as a resut,  Lubuntu, Xubuntu,  or  Ubuntu Mate
<ducasse> DevAntoine: exactly.
<marshall__> sruli, what do you mean the "final" marshall directory?
<DevAntoine> ducasse: double quotes won't help right?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, would be the best way to go really, and yes you can have all three of thos insalled into the  same intall  even
<marshall__> ah, from my current home directory?
<ducasse> DevAntoine: full path, no variables.
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD: ok. I liked Unity also. It was different. But, sadly can't use it on my old laptop.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, just remember to only download  from the offical ubuntu repos this time thugh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, not websites, lik you did or mate beore
<sruli> marshall__: what is the full path to the direcotry where you have .Private?
<ducasse> DevAntoine: you can see 'man 5 crontab' for details on this.
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD: Yes. I remember that. I had to reinstall the entire OS, because of that.
<sruli> DevAntoine: i'm far from an expert but maybe try http://pastebin.com/tvqXbY1M
<marshall__> sruli, /media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974
<marshall__> so that's the path to use?
<sruli> marshall__: take ownership of that directory, "sudo chown -R marshall:marshall /media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/marshall/"
<marshall__> done
<sruli> marshall__: sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils when done run sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<sruli> marshall__: suorry skip install part run sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<marshall__> sruli, I got the same result. Denied
<sruli> marshall__: try "sudo chown -R marshall:marshall /media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/marshall/*"
<marshall__> with an asterisk at the end?
<sruli> yes
<marshall__> sruli, ecryptfs again?
<sruli> yes
<marshall__> sruli, it denied me again
<Sarrisuela> Hello I have a problem with the touch screen of my laptop, there someone who can help me?
<sruli> marshall__: "cd  media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/marshall/" and try again
<marshall__> sruli, starting with chown?
<sruli> no, juse cd ...
<marshall__> I already changed the directory, but you said try again
<sruli> marshall__: are you currently in that directory?
<marshall__> I'm in eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/marshall/
<marshall__> I mean I'm in eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/marshall/
<sruli> marshall__: post output of "ls -lah /media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/marshall/"
<marshall__> here?
<sruli> paste.ubuntu.com
<marshall__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521745/
<sruli> marshall__: not that direcotry! use the full command i gave u
<sruli> marshall__: or in the current directory do  "cd home/marshall" then "ls -lah"
<marshall__> this one? cd  media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/marshall/
<sruli> yes
<sruli> marshall__: post output of "ls -lah"
<marshall__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521758/
<popy> رﻻؤﻻرؤرﻻؤرﻻ
<popy> hiiiiiiiii
<sruli> marshall__: now try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<popy> no
<marshall__> It denied me
<ghostal> i want to update an sshd_config to change the port, but i want it done with a bash script. what's the best approach to updating the config programmatically like that?
<sruli> marshall__: try "sudo chown -R marshall:marshall /media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/*" and try  sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<uruk> hello i want pass dhcp to static , when i change network/interfaces and then ifdown -> ifup change ip but don't work the connection it's posible a problem with dns?
<marshall__> both commands from the current directory?
<sruli> yes
<marshall__> sruli, btw, would the version of my kernel have anything to do with any of this? I upgraded it today.
<sruli> dont believe so
<marshall__> ok, I was just denied again.
<sruli> marshall__: try "cd .." that should take u up 1 dir and try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<marshall__> cd
<marshall__> oops, lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cfhowlett> marshall__, you aint' the first ... nor the last  :)
<sruli> marshall, might be that it need to reboot after installing ecryptfs, try a reboot, navigate to /media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/ and try  sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<sruli> cfhowlett: when running ecryptfs-recover-private marshall gets error "find: ‘/run/user/1003/gvfs’: Permission denied" do you know what that might be?
<cfhowlett> sorry, sruli no idea
<marshall__> got it again
<sruli> marshall__: try a reboot
<marshall__> ok, will I need to reopen hexchat after?
<sruli> marshall__: if u need help to recover the files, i guess yes
<marshall__> lol, ok. I will have to return later, then. Thanks for the help, though
<sruli> marshall__: 1 last thing we can try
<marshall__> ok
<wale> i added a seconary IP Address to a UBUNTU AWS instance and it is still unreachable, can anybody help...?
<sruli> "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private/media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/"
<marshall__> from the home directory?
<sruli> marshall__: sorry typo, insert space after "private"
<wale> is sruli referring to me...?
<adaboo> try
<sruli> marshall__: from anywhere, when putting the full path you can execute from anywhere
<sruli> wale: sorry no, wouldnt know about that, maybe try #ubuntu-server
<marshall__> with or without an asterisk after home?
<sruli> no asterisk
<CountryfiedLinux> VLC snap package isn't showing up in the list of installed apps. Any suggestions?
<marshall__> Enter your MOUNT passphrase:
<marshall__> INFO: Success!  Private data mounted at [/tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy].
<sruli> there u go
<sruli> put in ur password for that account
<marshall__> where?
<sruli> marshall__: ok, u did that, now do "sudo chown -R marshall:marshall /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/" then navigate to /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/ and copy all ur files out of there
<adrian_1908> hello guys. I will be setting up my first server (VPS) and will use Ubuntu Server as the distro. Is there some resource you can recommend for a beginner, that covers the basics (e.g. setting up the LAMP stack, sensible firewall rules, how to set up SSH for remote administration)? I need something that caters to newcomers who have never touched these things.
<marshall__> what the heck is it doing?
<marshall__> scrolling like crazy!
<cfhowlett> !server | adrian_1908
<ubottu> adrian_1908: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !lamp | adrian_1908
<ubottu> adrian_1908: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<adrian_1908> cfhowlett: i'll try the server channel, thanks.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<ducasse> adrian_1908: they will likely give you the same links :)
<marshall__> sruli, so it's changing ownership of those files so they belong to my user profile on the main partition now?
<sruli> marshall__: it mounted the encrypted directory to /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/ thats where you'll find ur files, but as soon as u reboot ur dismount it wont be there anymore so copy all the files u need out of there .. else u'll need to go though this each time u want to access them
<adrian_1908> hehe, maybe. I already looked at the "serverguide", but it seems rather minimal. I'm sure there are plenty pitfalls for a newcomer that these short articles don't cover.
<marshall__> thanks for the heads up, lol! I'll definitely do that :)
<sruli> marshall__: becuse the command needed sudo to execute the result it that the files are now owned by root so u need to change onwership before u can copy
<BluesKaj> !u | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<sruli> marshall__: u see the files ok?
<marshall__> I don't see them in the gui
<sruli> marshall__: you went to that dir in gui?
<marshall__> I looked at it, but there's nothing there
<marshall__> let me try the term
<marshall__> ok, I see them in the terminal.
<marshall__> how can I copy them?
<dimm> hello, All! when i try to install ubuntu 16.0.4 to usb flash drive then i have error that file system is read only. how i can solve it? =/
<marshall__> sruli, how can I copy all of these files to a directory I can easily access using the GUI?
<sruli> marshall__: try "cp -R -v /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/* /path/to/destination/"
<marshall__> do I include the asterisk?
<sruli> yes, the asterisk says select all inside there
<marshall__> ok, and I can copy them to any other directory I can access?
<marshall__> even /home?
<sruli> yes, /path/to/destiantion/ is what u need to change to the actuall directory you want to copy it to
<kdfjkasd> hello guys
<kdfjkasd> i want to build a system specialy for hacking
<kdfjkasd> someone help me?
<marshall__> sruli, does this look fine? marshall@marshall-MS-7641:/tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/.ecryptfs/marshall/.Private$ cp -R -v /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/*/home
<cfhowlett> kdfjkasd, nope
<cfhowlett> kdfjkasd, google "pen testing" for guidance.
<dodge29> anyone wanna chat with a bi male 29 pm me
<marshall__> sruli?
<cfhowlett> dodge29, wronge channel.  be gone.
<sruli> marshall__: space after asterisk, i would suggest to create a directory for it first do "mkdir /home/marshall/myoldfiles" then "cp -R -v /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/* /home/myoldfiles/"
<ghostal> can i add a user to the system without it being possible to authenticate as that user using a password?
<cfhowlett> ghostal, sounds like you are attempting "kiosk mode"
<ghostal> cfhowlett: i don't think so. i want to create a user and user home dir to run a server in, but i don't want people to be able to log in as that user
<ghostal> i only want to allow root to do "su the_user"
<cfhowlett> ghostal, the #ubuntu-server channel would know more
<ghostal> ah, okay, thanks
<sruli> ghostal: on visudo remove user from list
<sruli> ghostal: or remove user from sudo group, new users are not added by default
<marshall__> I did that, sruli , but I don't see the files in the folder when I use the gui
<sruli> marshall__: what do u see after running the cp command?
<marshall__> sruli, looks like it tried copying every file, but each one has "cp: cannot open" nect to it
<marshall__> next*
<marshall__> then it says "for reading: Input/output error"
<ducasse> ghostal: you can lock the account
<ducasse> ghostal: see 'man usermod'
<sruli> marshall__: did u  execute the "sudo chown -R marshall:marshall /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/" ?
<DevAntoine> sruli: thanks, I'll try that!
<ghostal> ducasse: thanks
<marshall__> yes
<sruli> marshall__: post output of "ls -lah /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/"
<marshall__> total 32K
<marshall__> drwxr-xr-x  8 marshall marshall 4.0K May 17  2016 .
<marshall__> drwxrwxrwt 18 root     root     4.0K Nov 23 06:17 ..
<marshall__> drwxr-xr-x  3 marshall marshall 4.0K May 16  2016 .ecryptfs
<marshall__> drwxr-xr-x 27 marshall marshall 4.0K Nov 21 03:17 katie
<marshall__> drwxrwxr-x  3 marshall marshall 4.0K May 16  2016 marshall
<sruli> marshall__: please paste outputs to paste.ubuntu.com
<marshall__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521899/
<marshall__> when I check the marshall directory, the files are visible in the terminal, but I can't see them in the gui
<sruli> marshall__: something is weird , paste output of "ls -lah /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/.ecryptfs/" and "ls -lah /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/marshall/"
<marshall__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521910/
<marshall__> oops
<marshall__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521912/
<WolfkenFang> quit
<sruli> marshall__: output of "ls -lah /tmp/ecryptfs.vOViixOy/marshall/" ?
<marshall__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521916/
<sruli> marshall__: paste it including the line of the command
<marshall__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521919/
<wale> i added a seconary IP Address to a UBUNTU AWS instance and it is still unreachable, can anybody help...?
<sruli> marshall__: something is wrong here.. lets start again doing somethings differently, firstly lets remove the other user accounts from that dir, start by pasting output of "ls -lah /media/marshall/eaafd382-a690-42c5-a7f8-c75e90ea4974/home/"
<marshall__> sruli, I'm grateful fro the help. I'm going to have to call it a night. When will you be on again?
<marshall__> for*
<sruli> marshall__: not sure, i am thinking the other user accounts in that partition are cuasing a conflict, try moving them elsewhere leaving only the marshall and .ecryptfs there and try the recover again
<dimm> ok, after installing via Install instead Try and then Install everything ok
<marshall__> I will, but I need to sleep. It's a big day. I'll leave the computer locked so I can pick up where we're leaving off. Will you be on again later today?
<sruli> marshall__: might be, if not maybe others can help
<marshall__> Ok, then have a great day, and thanks again!
<Kartagis> how can I fix the error
<Kartagis> argh
<Kartagis> how can I fix the error attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0?
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, that is a sign of a failing disk.  the "fix" is to 1.  backup your data  and 2. replace the HDD
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: that is under virtualbox
<NixkorN> cfhowlett: such insight
<cfhowlett> NixkorN, feel free to contribute
<NixkorN> to your idiocity?
<multifractal> My ubuntu 16.04 has problems with wifi at home. At work it's perfectly fine. At home on win7 partition and other computers it's fine. Only home + ubuntu causes problems with sporadic dropouts. I think maybe neighbour's router uses same channel?
<cfhowlett> NixkorN, review the channel guidelines and leave off the insults.  if you can help, help.  if not ...
<ducasse> !guidelines | NixkorN
<ubottu> NixkorN: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | NixkorN
<NixkorN> insults?
<multifractal> (I think the word NixkorN was looking for is 'idiocy')
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: can I fix it under grub> prompt?
<NixkorN> now days telling whats what = insukts?
<cfhowlett> save your "wit" for others.  As you have been added to my /ignore, you are invisible to me.  now you can help the OP unimpeded.
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, still trying to figure out how you got an i/o error on a vbox.
<multifractal> cfhowlett: IIRC you use a dell m3800 no? How's wifi for you? Are you on 16.04 nowadays?
<cfhowlett> multifractal, yes indeed.  no wifi issues at all on 16.04
<NixkorN> is ubuntu using jstreamer?
<noobie_> If I have custom compiled kernel and I want to upgrade it with same parametres. Do I have to recompile a newer verson manually or is there some other way?
<ikevin> noobie_, you need to compile a new version
<ikevin> so you can use the same .config file
<noobie_> ikevin: ok, thank you
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: I was able to boot the vm with a live iso, then do a fsck and I got clean results
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, this one is too deep for me.  #vbox might know better
<sz332> hello, any idea why i get continously hash mismatch errors during apt-get?
<jackhumm> any way i can enable three fingers swipe workspace gesture on my lenovo ideapad?
<ilhami> :)
<ducasse> jackhumm: i doubt it, swipes etc do not register as button events, so they can't be mapped to wm operations afaik
<jackhumm> google says using some xswipe touchegg and things
<jackhumm> anyone confirm , or tried it?
<ducasse> jackhumm: possible, they might be able to send commands with wmctrl or similar.
<jackhumm> okay,
<Kingsy> so guys, if I wanted a clean (no DE) ubuntu installation on a laptop without an ethernet port.. my only option is ubuntu server?
<jackhumm> ducasse: also , does ubuntu lacks a good git gui client ? why github has client for windows and mac but not ubuntu
<zteam> jackhumm, you should propably tell, the exact model for your laptop and which version of ubuntu you do use
<Kingsy> jackhumm: gitkraken might be what you are looking for?
<jackhumm> ubuntu 16.04 , Lenovo Ideapad 510
<ducasse> Kingsy: you can also use the lubuntu alternate image
<jackhumm> Kingsy: anything for commercial use ?
<Kingsy> ducasse: oh? I don't know much about the dists.. wouldnt it be "lubuntu" in that case?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Kingsy, or install with unity, gnome, kde, etc, remove that, or most of it,  guess that would work.  maybe put something on such as openbox even which hardly is much of an interface, from what I have seen
<jackhumm> why github have client for linux , what are they waiting for, they dont like linux at all ? lol
<Kingsy> SebthreeBQM10HD: that is exatly what I am trying to do
<Kingsy> Go for openbox
<ducasse> Kingsy: it doesn't require you to install the lubuntu packages, only the normal lubuntu image does that
<Kingsy> but it seems like a shame to start with something like gnome when I dont want it
<Kingsy> oh ok!
<cfhowlett> !mini | Kingsy,
<ubottu> Kingsy,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Kingsy, ok but openbox is still a window manager, but yes not a full de,  but yes some kind of interface, not just the terminal like   I belive Ubuntu server
<Kingsy> cfhowlett: it requires an ethernet port... which I do not have
<Kingsy> SebthreeBQM10HD: yes, so I was going to just install ubuntu minimal then install openbox myself.. along with a login manager.
<sruli> Kingsy: you can install it as minimal without any additional packages, you dont need ethernet port for that
<Kingsy> sruli: really??
<Kingsy> I thought it required an active connection to work at all?
<sruli> Kingsy: yes, you dont need ethernet to install or use any ubuntu dist
<Kingsy> because that would be ideal
<NixkorN> seen much unicorns latelly?
<Kingsy> sruli: even https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <--
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Kingsy, yes openbox you would have to put on by default,  as for a dm, woul have one alrady by default depending on what you instaled from, with a noral ISO would have one such as light dm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Kingsy, you would have to put openbox on yourself, that was meant to say
<sruli> Kingsy: yes, you will only have a very minimal install but does not require connection to install or run
<Kingsy> SebthreeBQM10HD: well if I can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <-- then it wouldntb have ANYTHING.. which would be ideal really.
<Kingsy> well that'll be awesome!
<Kingsy> sruli: doesnt work
<ioria> Kingsy, mini is a net-install (download pkgs fron internet)  , so it requires an active (cabled) connection, may i suggest you server or a usb-eth adapter ?
<Kingsy> sruli: I am on the installer now... it does not let you proceed without an active internet connection
<sruli> Kingsy: i have installed many times, will try now on a vm .. few min
<Kingsy> ioria: I have a USB ethernet adapter but unfortunately it does not seem to pick that up
<koichirose> hello! I have a headless server connected to some speakers. music is stored locally. I'd like to control it remotely but play sound through its speakers (no streaming). what should I look at?
<brendan_> Hey
<brendan_> Just installed Ubunto for the first time
<FinalX> congrats :)
<Kingsy> sruli: you cant have installed minimal without ethernet
<BluesKaj> koichirose, maybe a wireless KB
<brendan_> Any tips or recommendations?
<cfhowlett> !fcm | brendan_ read
<ubottu> brendan_ read: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<cfhowlett> !manual | brendan_
<ubottu> brendan_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sruli> Kingsy: you are correct, sorry my mistake
<brendan_> Thanks :)
<Kingsy> hrm, I wonder what is the difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu minimal?
<sruli> Kingsy: minimal has no packages in the iso
<FinalX> Kingsy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44185/is-using-ubuntu-minimal-any-different-from-server :P first hit on google
<ioria> Kingsy, the adapter should work ( i guess)  have you tried a manual network configutation ? (restart the router may help)
<koichirose> BluesKaj: :D I was thinking about some android app. is mpd an option?
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  /join #techrights
<BluesKaj> koichirose, dunno, if you're thinking of using your phone then I'm not much help .. I have a smart phone , but it's mostly just for calls and photos
<koichirose> BluesKaj: in general though, some web interface would be fine. I'm not sure which tool is needed to make it output to local speakers instead of streaming
<BluesKaj> koichirose, i just use an outboard drive with media, but no OS on it connected to my HTPC via sata
<ssg__> htghth
<ssg__> 的不会
<BluesKaj> !cn | ssg__
<ubottu> ssg__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !cn | ssg__
<Kingsy> oh so its the same.
<Kingsy> does anyone know if the ubuntu server installer allows you to encrypt the partition?
<ikonia> I believe it doe
<ikonia> does
<sruli> Kingsy: you have to create the encryption manually at the start
<ioria> Kingsy, mini does, so ....
<Kingsy> oh mini does?
<ioria> Kingsy, yep... try again with the adapter and do a manual nt configuration
<Kingsy> ok
<ioria> Kingsy, mini looks for your nt config, if it fails, gives you the option  to set  a static interface
<merlin__> hello
<edve> Hi there merlin__
<brendan_> Hey
<merlin__> im linux nooby i wannt to install the 3d cude
<edve> try taking a look over the Compiz plugins
<edve> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/compizconfig-settings-manager
<whothehellami> Hi, anyone knows how to get an output of e.g. glxinfo if I ssh to a server?
<edve> https://www.google.ca/search?q=glxinfo+loging+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=SKE1WLWOA8WC8QfOxr-ACw#q=glxinfo+logs
<edve> DEBUG=VERBOSE
<ducasse> koichirose: you can control mpd with an android app, yes
<merlin__> what is the best prgramming langue for Linux
<Mobiesque> Hi, I have a new computer and a 4k monitor, whenever I try live install, it loads perfectly in 4k but the mouse cursor is stuck in the top left corner. The mouse is recognized and I can move it and guess where it is, but the cursor itself won't move.
<edve> merlin__: there isnt but learning bash is quite good for purpose of the CLI interpretation and other command
<koichirose> ducasse: and output sound through the local speakers, too?
<ducasse> koichirose: yes
<edve> you will learn pretty much how your Computer workd
<koichirose> ducasse: thank you, will try :)
<ducasse> koichirose: mopidy is a nice implementation of an mpd server
<koichirose> wow, thanks
<ducasse> koichirose: it has web interface, spotify plugins etc
<koichirose> installing it right now :)
<ubuntu392> hello anyone there who can help me?
<ajksh> hello
<ajksh> 03b10bc77acf3c81c2477816a4144469
<ajksh> crack this MD5 hash if you can
<zteam> ubuntu392, that depends on what you need help with
<mcphail> ajksh: please read the /topic for the channel, and keep this to Ubuntu support
<DevAntoine> at the end of my cron I've got that: > /home/antoine/mp_log 2>&1 If I double the ">" will it be enough to append logs and not erase them each time?
<Auahituroa> hi
<mason> Good morning, all. I'm curious about something. This morning a bug I'd opened was closed with "Confirmed Fix Released" and "Confirmed Fix Committed" but there's no reference to a patch or commit. Is this typical?
<mason> Oh, never mind. I misread. Not closed yet. But there's no pointer to the fix, which makes me curious.
<Pici> mason: is it set as a duplciate?
<carldanle> okay totally stuck here and super frustrated... i need some networking help
<carldanle> my network diagram: https://drive.google.com/drive/recent
<mason> Pici: No, it's been open for a while, but I thought it was dead at this point.
<carldanle> woops, i meant https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0273NT_b_TWXzR0S1ZIYTZlRUU/view?usp=sharing
<carldanle> I can ping out and do anything i need to EXCEPT ssh into other machines on the network
<carldanle> I can ssh into 192.168.1.1 via openvpn (on port 1194)\
<carldanle> but i can't ssh into 192.168.1.2
<carldanle> ufw is disabled
<mason> I've requested more information in the ticket itself, anyway. i/
<mason> By which I mean o/
<carldanle> so i'm stuck because i've only run these commands:
<carldanle> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<carldanle> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<carldanle> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<carldanle> that's it
<carldanle> oh, and all policies are set to accept
<k_sze> If I want to setup apticron and unattended-upgrades, what do I need to setup so that the system can e-mail me?
<jon5000> hello I am hoping someone can help:  Installed 16.04 on a yoga 13 laptop.  Touchscreen is not being recognized.  Previous installs on this computer recognized it and it worked beautifully.  When i typed xinput, the touchscreen was listed as ELAN.  Now with this installation it does not show up in the list at all
<swagat87> Hi
<swagat87> MATE 16.04.9.1
<swagat87> facing error in writing usb
<swagat87> any1
<swagat87> Hello
<DrunkenDwarf> hi all. Im trying to make an image of an SD card with dd "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/path/to/file bs=1M conv=noerror".. It's working but including the ENTIRE disk, im sure that command used to image it minus unused space, I have to image the disk rather than a partition because there are more than one partitions, but theres gigs of unallocated space it's imaging as well. Can I make it image just the partitioned space on the drive and ignore
<DrunkenDwarf> unallocated space?
<yavuzhan> hey
<yavuzhan> anyone online?
<BluesKaj> yavuzhan, just ask your question
<yavuzhan> using backbox?
<mcphail> DrunkenDwarf: dd copies everything, but you can pipe its output through gzip (or similar) to compress the gaps
<BluesKaj> yavuzhan,  this is ubuntu support not backbox
<serses> i have this weird problem where my wireless keeps dropping on Ubuntu, the same isn't happening on windows
<serses> i have Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30) as device
<stoned> Hello, I have very slow wifi free internet and I need to get a copy of ubutnu os, where can I get a free copy of an ubuntu os cd?
<stoned> Is that possible?
<elias_a> stoned: No. Canonical has stopped shipping free cd-disks.
<NixkorN> free cds usually come with bundled malware
<mcphail> stoned: not free, but you can buy a Canonical USB stick for a  reasonable price - https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1206
<DrunkenDwarf> mcphail, could have sworn i used it before to copy only the used portions of a drive. bugger. is there a way to image the used portion of a drive. the problem is im copying the image of an sd card to another one that's not big enough. (rated to be the same size, but in practice a different sector count.)
<mcphail> DrunkenDwarf: I'm really not sure dd can do that. But, by piping it through gzip, you compress it "on the fly"
<stoned> I have 3 USB sticks already
<stoned> My own, I mean.
<stoned> I'll try to figure out a way to download it
<DrunkenDwarf> mcphail, i get that, but that doesn't help writing the image to another disk uncompressed which isn't quite big enough
<stoned> I'll have to download in small chunks.
<sruli> stoned: will it be a efi install?
<mcphail> DrunkenDwarf: yes, but you can't magically make a filesystem smaller. What you are wanting to do is copy files, not produce a disk image
<stoned> No, BIOS
<stoned> The best option for me would be something small like how Debian has Netinstall CD (minimal base system)
<stoned> Then I can grab Xorg, and Xmonad and whatever tiny things I need.
<mcphail> stoned: ubuntu has a minimal image
<stoned> How many Mbs?
<stoned> 200-300?
<DrunkenDwarf> mcphail, i dont understand why you cant magically make a filesystem smaller when half of it is unallocated, unpartitioned, unused space...... the reason I want an image is cause it's a bootable partition structure, not just a collection of files
<sruli> stoned: my 14.04 minimal is 38mb, but u need a internet connection to install.. u can choose to install without adding any packages
<stoned> What can I use as a download manager to make sure if my connection drops, I can resume the download?
<stoned> Oh, the netboot image?
<Adriannom> Hi. I have two identical laptops with Ubuntu 16.04 recently installed on each. XFCE has been installed and Gnome removed, using the same apt commands. On one machine, NetworkManager cannot connect to wifi APs. When I click on an AP, the connecting icon spins and then after about 20 seconds it says "Disconnected - you are now offline". There was no password prompt even though the AP is secured. Windows 10 on the same lapt
<Adriannom> op connects normally. The other laptop connects normally in Ubuntu. Please help?
<mcphail> stoned: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stoned> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<sruli> stoned: use wget -c
<stoned> Hmm.
<stoned> Actually, problem is this: I connect to Xfinity Open Wifi (free) and I have no Internet connection, and this is stored in myPC already, but if I try to install w/ a new OS installer CD, I'll have to somehow authenticate to Comcast Xfinity before I have internet.
<stoned> So I'm kinda screwed there
<stoned> so I need a installer cd w/ wifi drivers, where I can authenticate to comscast account so I can have internet.
<stoned> otherwise I need an offline cd (whicn in case I'd require a full installation w/ browser and all, for authentication)
<BluesKaj> stoned, do you have a cdrom or usb to which you can burn or dd the iso if you download it from the ubuntu site?
<stoned> Can't seem to DL. The connection is too bad
<stoned> Most of the time my OS gets hanged at trying to apt-get something
<stoned> Then I have to cancel it, start again, maybe then the packets go through and it contacts the server, then hangs somewhere in the middle again.
<stoned> I have probably only enough bandwidth to browse web and use irc, youtube is slow too
<wallen> I dobut that'd work but you could try to change the source of your updates'
<wallen> *?
<BluesKaj> stoned, the ubuntu/ubiquity installer will ask for pwd authentication to connect to wifi if needed during the install procedure
<stoned> It's already using the closest mirror to my physical location
<stoned> BluesKaj: not wifi password.
<BluesKaj> if needed stoned
<stoned> BluesKaj: it's open wifi, not protected, but you have to authenticate on a website
<stoned> It's not wifi authentication, it's ISP authentication POST open wifi connection
<stoned> So when you connect to open wifi xfinity, then you open a browser and it takes you to their site, where you auth, and then you are granted internet
<stoned> I think they record your mac # and then that's how you get internet
<BluesKaj> that's convoluted
<stoned> so maybe I don' tneed to auth? I dunno.
<stoned> yeah, it's a pita.
<jemendja> hi
<ducasse> BluesKaj: could he use installer in "try" mode to auth with a browser before running installer?
<saviour123> Good atternoon Pals
<hhee> guys, how can i install latest php in ubuntu server? by default there is 7.0.8
<FinalX> hhee: I'd stick with what it offers; the version Ubuntu comes with is supported and maintained with securoity-patches and bugfixes. I wouldn't recommend trying to install higher versions manually that are out of Ubuntu's control.
<saviour123> I am running an app localhost, how can i access it from another client on the same network.
<hhee> FinalX, got it. something like backports? one more question, how can i view what new in packages use apt? like changelog or smth else?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | hhee
<ubottu> hhee: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<FinalX> hhee: probably easiest way is to look for the package on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and go to Ubuntu Changelog at the package's page
<FinalX> hhee: also, I wouldn't worry about minor 7.0.x version upgrades. And there's not really any distro offering 7.1 yet, to my knowledge.
<FinalX> oh, I thought 7.1 was out already, but it isn't. release candidate only. well then... really nothing to be worrying about them :)
<FinalX> s/them/then/
<BluesKaj> stoned, yes
<jon5000> hello I am hoping someone can help:  Installed 16.04 on a yoga 13 laptop.  Touchscreen is not being recognized.  Previous installs on this computer recognized it and it worked beautifully.  When i typed xinput, the touchscreen was listed as ELAN.  Now with this installation it does not show up in the list at all
<kingplusplus> please how do i login my ubuntu using a domain i am tired of remember long ips. I have the domain already what do i need to set to do user@server.domain.com
<lotuspsychje> jon5000: did you install ubuntu with cable plugged + updates enabled during setup?
<angrycoast> is there an easy way to view where a command like teamspeak is located
<akik> kingplusplus: if you don't control your dns, you can add the ip/hostname combo to your client machine's /etc/hosts
<kingplusplus> akik is that all?
<Random832> angrycoast, "type teamspeak"
<akik> kingplusplus: yes, after that you can use the hostname in the ssh client
<Random832> angrycoast, please keep your questions in the channel
<Random832> angrycoast, if what you want is to "erase" teamspeak, then what you need to do is dpkg -S [filename], so in this case dpkg -S /etc/init.d/teamspeak, and uninstall the package with apt remove
<Random832> angrycoast, what do you mean "start over" - how did you set it up in the first place?
<angrycoast> Random832, I just need to generate another privledge key to gain admin access and thought the easiest way would be to delete and reinstall
<Random832> another what?
<Random832> how did you install it in the first place? you are not providing enough information to understand what your situation is
<angrycoast> Unfortunately I didn't document it but I did create another user to start the server
<Random832> ...do you *remember* what you did?
<angrycoast> Random832, https://terminal28.com/how-to-install-and-configure-teamspeak3-server-linux-debian-ubuntu/
<angrycoast> it was similar to that
<angrycoast> cd..
<Random832> the other question is what's not working that you think will be fixed by removing and reinstalling it - what's all this "generate another privilege key" stuff mean etc
<skinux> I get update dialog every morning, wanting to install updates. And everytime I get another dialog telling me it'll require installing non-authenticated updates. What do I do to get it to actually install the updates and get rid of the non-authenticated updates problem?
<FinalX> in the application, upon installation, a token is generated that will provide admin access to a user that logs in to the server and supplies that token. they call that a privilege key.
<FinalX> angrycoast: there's probably a way to generate a new priv key but you'd have to figure out where it's installed first. maybe it's in a homedir of a special created user?
<hhee> FinalX, got it, thx a lot for answer!
<FinalX> np :)
<roomerre> hello
<roomerre> i have terminus font in urxvt ? So what should i write in the config file to get size 25?
<rtl8187pb> hi  world my rtl8187 usb can't see all wifi  with a good antenna but another wireless interface with a less good antenna can see them .
<rtl8187pb> i can't find parameter to pass to rtl8187 modules ..
<rtl8187pb> thanks for any help
<angrycoast> rtl8187pb, do you know what protocol the wireless is using?
<WolfkenFang> waddup peeps
<rtl8187pb> angrycoast: no encryption open access an hotspot
<roomerre> hello
<roomerre> i have terminus font in urxvt ? So what should i write in the config file to get size 25?
<rtl8187pb> iwlist  interface_rtl8187 scanning see 2 wirelesslan      anyother interface can see much mush  more
<ilhami> :)
<jon5000> lotuspsychje, which cable plugged? for the screen?  this is a laptop... it is connected.  as to the updates enabled: yes
<jon5000> lotuspsychje, thanks for taking it up
<angrycoast> I reinstalled teamspeak 3 server and now I can't open the logs to view priveledge key that was generated, it says cd: command not found when trying to enter the logs directory
<lotuspsychje> jon5000: are you up to date to latest .1?
<Heisenbug> someone knows ho to solve this problem => nmi watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - cpu stuck for 23s! [playmouth303]
<lotuspsychje> jon5000: lsb_release -a
<Heisenbug> i cant enter the distro cause systemd is blocked after this essage
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: wicj ubuntu version is this?
<Heisenbug> 16.10
<Heisenbug> i tried other distros but this error always come out
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: add yourself as affected here perhaps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1530405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530405 in linux (Ubuntu) "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [kerneloops:814]" [High,Triaged]
<Heisenbug> the last part was different...it is the same?
<boriseto-work> How can I install the latest (or just not edited) gnome-calendar in Ubuntu 16.04? Because the online accounts integration is limited (yes, I've  even tried with gnome control center, but Ubuntu has a different version of the app and can't debug it).
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: did you test 16.04.1 also?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | boriseto-work
<ubottu> boriseto-work: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Heisenbug> yes, is almost an year than i cant install a distro, after i bought this dell inspiron 7000
<Kingsy> ioria: you styill there?
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: just curious, what graphics card you have?
<Kingsy> Does anyone know how I can manually configure my network connection on the ubuntu mini installer?
<boriseto-work> lotuspsychje: I understand it won't be the latest, but even at the version that it is, the calendar is fairly modified that I can't use some of the perks of the online accounts it has.
<Heisenbug> i have an intel graphic and an nvidia
<Kingsy> I can see it detects the device in dmesg
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: optimus? did you try a nomodeset or nvidia-prime with latest graphics drivers?
<boriseto-work> Also, the snap would be helpful too if it has online accounts integrated, but it was removed from the snap repo (or whatever it's called today).
<Heisenbug> optimus what
<Heisenbug> ?
<glitchd> ok so ive got this idea, it involves 2 computers "computer a", "computer b". i want to be able to open a window on computer a and drag it to computer b. is that somehow possible? both computers running the same os, on the same network.
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: is your card optimus enabled, as in hybrid graphics intel/nvidia?
<BluesKaj> Heisenbug, is this alaptop or have you added anew graphics card to your pc?
<Heisenbug> is a laptop, and i dont know if my card optimus is enabled
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: wich nvidia card is it?
<Heisenbug> gtx960m
<jon5000> lotuspsychje, No LSB modules are available.
<jon5000> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<jon5000> Description:	Ubuntu 16.10
<jon5000> Release:	16.10
<jon5000> Codename:	yakkety
<lotuspsychje> glitchd: i think the most used layout, would be using 2 screens on the same pc, and drag window between 2 screens
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: thats an optimus enabled card
<BluesKaj> should install nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: so it means on ubuntu you will need the package nvidia-prime + a working nvidia driver
<dmarce1_> #Ste||ar
<BluesKaj> think it's probly installed by default, but needs to be configured with the driver
<glitchd> lotuspsychje, yea thats probably the most used scenario, but im trying to achieve something else, between 2 seperate running systems
<glitchd>  
<Heisenbug> but can i use the intel graphic instead?
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: after you got the card working, you can set to low mode with nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: wich means it will use your intel graphics, performance mode will enable the nvidia one
<Heisenbug> but if i cant boot how can i install the required packages?
<lotuspsychje> Heisenbug: perhaps you could get in with nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Heisenbug
<ubottu> Heisenbug: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> glitchd: can this be of any help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/335158/share-desktop-via-web-browser
<Heisenbug> ok...thak you very much
<glitchd> lotuspsychje, not exactly what im talking about, but its on the way toward my goal
<lotuspsychje> glitchd: perhaps the #openssh guys might know a trick with ssh X ?
<Kingsy> anyone have an idea about my issue?
<ducasse> glitchd: look at xpra, you will need to 'disconnect'/'reconnect', though.
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: best way to get your issue solved, is to repeat once in a while, all in one line with your details
<glitchd> ducasse, what is xpra?
<ducasse> glitchd: 'apt show xpra' will tell you
<Kingsy> Does anyone know how I can manually configure my network connection on the ubuntu mini installer?
<Kingsy> Its a USB ethernet adapter, dmesg seems to detect it
<glitchd> ducasse, mmk
<jon5000> lotuspsychje, did you see the results of lsb_release -a
<roomerre> anyone knows what 'd be the config of rxvt ?
<roomerre> anyone knows what 'd be the config of rxvt ?
<glitchd> ducasse, that command just returns error
<ducasse> roomerre: you configure it through x resources
<ducasse> glitchd: 'apt-cache show xpra' then
<glitchd> ducasse, lol i typed it wrong, it does work
<lotuspsychje> !info xpra | glitchd suggested by ducasse
<ubottu> glitchd suggested by ducasse: xpra (source: xpra): tool to detach/reattach running X programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.4+dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 1259 kB, installed size 5809 kB
<glitchd> lotuspsychje, ducasse thx guys
<sruli> is there a way to control internet access for applications like iptables for ports/interfaces?
<Adda> Hello everyone! I have a problem with the touchpad on my Asus F302L. It freezes every time my laptop goes to sleep, and I have to restart it to get it working again. This has happened to me with other Linux OS, but never managed to solve problem. Can anyone help? I know how to do basic things in the terminal but this seems too advanced for me... :(
<ducasse> sruli: kind of, look at apparmor
<sruli> ducasse: apparmor is too complicated for what i am trying to achieve, i need when connected via specific connection (such as vpn to office) to only allow some application and rest of time allow all
<ducasse> sruli: maybe firejail can do it, not sure.
<sruli> ducasse: will look that up, thanks
<NixkorN> sruli: this *nix security solutions are supposed to be usable be mere mortals
<NixkorN> aren't*
<NixkorN> they are costume built to be as open and obfuscated as possible to protect the user from him self
<NixkorN> but to be fully open for some one with the right tools
<lotuspsychje> !who | NixkorN
<ubottu> NixkorN: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NixkorN> lotuspsychje: ty for the headsup
<Vignesh> JOIN
<NixkorN> still long until you can get support for audio thru HDMI on amd cards?
<lotuspsychje> NixkorN: who are you talking to?
<NixkorN> is ubuntu using gstreamer as default?
<NixkorN> im talking to anyone thats listening
<lotuspsychje> NixkorN: this is not a random discuss channel, ask specific ubuntu questions please
<NixkorN> i asked 2 specific questions
<ducasse> NixkorN: individual applications use or don't use gstreamer
<Giant81> I just want to make it stop with the 5 packages https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/kgscy0Is/
<NixkorN> lotuspsychje: i recon theres to many questions for you to answer already so im not gona go asking anymore for the moment ty for your patience
<Giant81> is there a way to make apt-get stop trying to install these?
<NixkorN> man apt-get is your friend
<Geo_> hi guys i have a HP Compaq Presario C300 Solo 1.66GHZ 1Gb RAM 80Gb HDD. i have tried to install 3 distros but always get to a black screen when installing off a usb. i have tried the nomodeset command doesnt help. is the laptop not powerful enough
<lotuspsychje> Geo_: what kind of graphics is that?
<Geo_> im not sure i think its intel from looking online
<NixkorN> Geo_: try a distro from 10 years ago it might just work for you
<lotuspsychje> NixkorN: please dont suggest manpage, if you dont know the answer
<Geo_> nixxkorn lol i thought that would be the case and the easiest thing for me to do.
<genii> lotuspsychje: Intel GMA in those
<lotuspsychje> !ops | NixkorN spreading FUD
<ubottu> NixkorN spreading FUD: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<th0r> Geo_, I run debian jessie on a laptop with similar specs
<lotuspsychje> Geo_: have you tried a lubuntu or xubuntu perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> Geo_: Are you trying to use graphical installers, or the text-mode ones?
<Geo_> i tried lubuntu
<NixkorN> you got love Plymouth
<NixkorN> even if it doesent loves you
<Geo_> ty thor
<ducasse> Geo_: do you have the machine in front of you?
<th0r> Geo_, a dell 430 running xfce
<yogg> Hi
<tonyyarusso> Geo_: (The latter are probably necessary for you)
<juanonymous> when error like this appears :resource temporarily unavailable
<juanonymous> what is the possible cause of it?
<lukazrhan> Hey, for some reason my bluetooth adapters randomly stops working. "Google before asking" I did, but all I got were temporary fixes. Is anyone available to help?
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: when do you get this error?
<ducasse> juanonymous: in a browser?
<juanonymous> installing tcllib from source on the shell
<hhee> guys, which two panel GUI file manager available in ubuntu?
<brunch875> does ubuntu come with pip3 installed by default?
<brunch875> is there a way for me to figure this out on my own somehow?
<ouroumov__> hhee, caja from Ubuntu MATE (Hit F3 to split pane vertically)
<Sagan> Hi. Does somebody know a good software, which is available for unbutu, and allows users do download files at the server via webui? additionally, I should be able to protect files with a password
<ouroumov__> brunch875, apt-cache policy pip3
<geo__> so sorry guys. i disconnected so so sorry wont happen again
<brunch875> thank you :)
<yogg> How can I set the nofile limits on ubuntu 16.04? ulimit -Sn always returns me 1024 after an reboot. If I set "* - nofile 65000" in /etc/security/limits.conf nothing changes
<geo__> sombody asked if i have the laptop in front of me. i do
<Siva_Machina> Geo_: You might need to use a stand alone Window manager like Openbox.
<hhee> ouroumov__, got it
<Siva_Machina> ....
<juanonymous> -bash: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable <-
<juanonymous> is it a ram issue?
<ouroumov__> brunch875, actually might be "apt-cache policy python-pip" (or python3-pip)
<brunch875> ouroumov__: this only says if it's installed, though. I want to know if it's installed by default since I wish to use an ubuntu machine in which I have no sudo credentials
<ouroumov__> brunch875, I don't know of a way other than to test on that machine :/
<th0r> geo__, I would suggest you pick one distro and stick with it. Some video can be problematic, but the solution is rarely changing distro
<ouroumov__> brunch875, or on another vanilla ubuntu install :/
<brunch875> I remember having to install pip3 when I installed yakkety
<brunch875> but I wanted to confirm
<geo__> i would if i could just find one that works.
<ikonia> pip = unsupported packages
<ikonia> pip = risk
<Siva_Machina> geo__: and as for your desktop. Might want to look into stand alone Window Managers
<geo__> i will try Debian “jessie” as sombody said it works on a similar machine
<Siva_Machina> since they generally use use less resources then full Desktop environments
<geo__> yea i just had a quick look at that. im still very new so ill have to look more
<brunch875> anyway, this is because I need to use a machine in which I have an account but no sudo. So I thought about installing the tools I need to develop in $HOME/.local
<brunch875> pip makes that relatively easy
<brunch875> Is there any way I can carry my $HOME on a thumb drive?
<geo__> i just want to run the aurduino app on my laptop and im happy
<brunch875> I mean, I can always just set the $HOME variable to the thumb drive and be done with it, right?
<geo__> i cant spell btw
<ikonia> pip makes things bad
<brunch875> have stuff like git and pip in that place, no?
<andel> powerline?
<ikonia> pip is totally different to git
<brunch875> and so is vim
<brunch875> but I need these tools
<NoImNotNineVolt> brunch875: virtualenv
<ikonia> but pip does damage, vim doesn't
<brunch875> doesn't pip just shove stuff into $HOME/.local ?
<ikonia> depends
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you use a virtualenv, i don't believe pip shoves stuff anywhere other than in the virtualenv.
<ouroumov__> ikonia, brunch875, I don't think this is the right channel to discuss policy and opinions
<ikonia> it is the right channel to warn him
<ikonia> if he ignores that warning thats not my problem
<NoImNotNineVolt> ikonia: your objections are satisfied by using a virtualenv.
<sruli> ducasse: i had a look at firejail, its a very handy sandbox, but its application specific, i need to configure for each application seperatly, i dont see a way to block all applications and allow 1
<ikonia> NoImNotNineVolt: I don't believe so, but it's not my problem
<lotuspsychje> sruli: maybe the #netfilter guys might know a trick or package?
<ducasse> sruli: best suggestion i have apart from apparmor
<sruli> lotuspsychje: will try that, thanks
<NoImNotNineVolt> ikonia: are you suggesting that using pip in a virtualenv messes with the system python or installs unsupported packages outside of the virtualenv?
<NoImNotNineVolt> if so, i'd be very interested in seeing any evidence of this.
<sruli> ducasse: thanks for trying... i will definitely find a different use for firejail
<Giant81> I've been up and down through man pages for apt-get
<ikonia> NoImNotNineVolt: not at all, no
<Giant81> I can't seem to ge tit to stop trying to install 5 pacakges
<ducasse> sruli: np, good luck
<ducasse> Giant81: try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<Giant81> -f not known
<Giant81> this is the ubuntu install in windows, not sure if this is the right channel
<ducasse> *facepalm*
<Giant81> wait a min
<ducasse> Giant81: no, it isn't.
<Siva_Machina> sudo apt innstall -f*
<Giant81> spelled install wrong
<Giant81> lol
<ducasse> !ubuwin | Giant81
<ubottu> Giant81: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Siva_Machina> sudo apt install -f*
<Giant81> same problem, still hosed
<ducasse> Giant81: try #ubuntu-on-windows, we don't support it here.
<sruli> ducasse: ubuwin??? why would MS ever allow that, where can i read it up?
<NixkorN> ububntu is colaborating with M$
<Giant81> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Q59Mw82F/
<Giant81> yeah I'll stop over at that other channel
<ducasse> sruli: it was fairly major news, try google
<sruli> ducasse: must have been sleeping
<MonkeyDust> sruli  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/03/30/ubuntu-on-windows-the-ubuntu-userspace-for-windows-developers/
<Giant81> sruli: s/sleeping/hibernating/  lol
<NixkorN> so now windows coder can hack away at linux
<ikonia> NixkorN: no
<NixkorN> you can now run other distros besides ubuntu to but its stil in testing
<ikonia> not sure how that is relevent to anything
<NixkorN> you can install fedora and run the unicorn 0 day
<ikonia> still waiting for something relavent
<NixkorN> maybe port it to other distros too
<NixkorN> thats was something revelant imo
<ikonia> nope
<sruli> ducasse: the way i see ubuwin is a way to get linux users to use MS
<ikonia> you're in #ubuntu - ubuntu technical discussion
<tgm4883> NixkorN: fearmongering is never relevant
<borei> hi all
<NixkorN> fear?
<Siva_Machina> borei: Hello
<borei> im fighting one problem playing mp4 files from apache webserver (apache 2.2, ubuntu 12)
<borei> all browser except safari works fine
<NixkorN> i got nothing to hide what should i be afarid off?
<borei> browsers
<borei> for safari i found that byte-range requsts should be supported.
<NixkorN> safari?
<NixkorN> now thats oftopic
<borei> but i can't find how to enable them on the apache side
<borei> i just don't know where to go, maybe somebody had same issue
<borei> we can close eyes on safari
<sruli> borei: maybe try #apache
<NixkorN> do you think that this unicorn 0 day is some how related to the new video that freezes i0os devices?
<ikonia> borei: I suspect the problem is the browser/plugin rather then web server / OS
<ikonia> NixkorN: stop now
<NixkorN> what did i do?
<ikonia> please stop talking nonsense,
<NixkorN> sure
<ikonia> the topic of this channel is ubuntu technical support, if you can help with that, great, if not please don't speak
<NixkorN> i bet they are related
<borei> #apache only by invitetion
<Giant81> I like the ubuntu in windows mostly because we're a windows shop, but linux has so many useful tools.  I do most of my network admin job in windows, but use linux tools from time to time, and it keeps me from needing to use a VM or cygwin to use those tools
<ikonia> borei: apache won't really add much value for you
<NixkorN> this windows vanished?!
<ikonia> borei: you've already confirmed it's working well
<ikonia> NixkorN: you got kicked from the channel
<borei> yes, and safari drives me nuts
<ikonia> borei: try #macosx or ##apple
<ikonia> borei: some clever guys who can help you debug the browser end
<NixkorN> ikonia: stop with the fearmongering
<borei> thanks for headsup !
<sruli> has anyone tried running selinux in ubuntu? is it easy to configure and smooth to run?
<ducasse> sruli: the selinux profiles haven't gotten any tlc in a long time. it's possible, but would need work.
<ikonia> sruli: selinux is possible, but it requires some real effort
<kbob> ~~/quit
<hamdjan> is ubuntu the distro with the best "stable" to "uptodate packages" ratio? i checked the website distrowatch but it does help only partially to answer the question, because it has a package comparision table for only a few packages and also doesn't consider backports and third party deb providers
<Wulf> Good Morning
<hary> morning
<Wulf> I need to create a user on my system and want a static user id that won't change across reinstallations. From which range am I supposed to choose it?
<tgm4883> Wulf: system user or regular user?
<Wulf> tgm4883: only login per sftp to manage a file store
<tgm4883> Wulf: anything above 1000 should work, although new users start getting created at 1000, so you could start at 1100
<Wulf> tgm4883: so there is no official range for this usage?
<tgm4883> Wulf: not that I'm aware of
<puchogenzo> exit
<puchogenzo> exit
<puchogenzo> sorry
<zacktu> I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.  After upgrading I used Synaptic to add deb lines that had been in the old system manually.  Now I get lots of error messages about keys and insecure sources when I refresh the repositories.  What do do?
<eslam1994_> join hello
<M-liathit> Hi
<x2416> hi
<zacktu> slow day here - bye
<peeps[lappy]> where replaces ia32-libs?
<peeps[lappy]> *what
<MonkeyDust> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: grub-efi-ia32, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32-dbg, lsb-core, lsb-printing, lsb-security, primus-libs-ia32, W:, W:, W: (and 22 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<OnkelTem> Hi all. In which config file do I write LC_ALL=...?
<OnkelTem> so that every new console sessoin would inherit
<akik> OnkelTem: not 100% sure but try /etc/default/locale
<akik> OnkelTem: it doesn't contain LC_ALL by default
<OnkelTem> there I have only LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<akik> OnkelTem: you should have many LC_ settings there
<OnkelTem> My problem is very frequent: http://apaste.info/xc02Q
<akik> OnkelTem: http://pastebin.com/raw/KsKrKx80
<OnkelTem> and I have regenerated localtes, and everything seems to be in place
<mcphail> You don't write LC_ALL anywhere, do you? Isn't it used on an ad-hoc basis to replace the defaults?
<OnkelTem> LC_PAPER=en_RU.UTF-8 - what the hell is this? I'm having it
<OnkelTem> en_RU?
<OnkelTem> I'm sure that was not me configuring it in this weird way
<OnkelTem> problably some app?
<OnkelTem> mcphail: I don't get. Every time it goes in such a wrong way I'm triggering :)
<OnkelTem> because I do follow stackoverflow advices
<OnkelTem> and that didn't work
<OnkelTem> haha
<OnkelTem> There are too many places to try out
<OnkelTem> /etc/default/locale; /etc/environment; /etc/profile; /home/<user>/.bash_profile; /home/<user>/.bashrc
<OnkelTem> So which one is correct? And should I set LC_ALL or just LANG?
<OnkelTem> I have a feeling that it's KDE who is breakibng eveyrhing
<borei> ikonia: range-request is disabled in apache 2.2.22 (ubuntu 12)
<borei> it works out of box in 2.4.7, which 14.04
<akik> OnkelTem: LC_ALL sets all those variables at once
<borei> why it was disabled - that is second question.
<akik> OnkelTem: /etc/default/locale is the place for system wide configuration
<OnkelTem> akik: then mine is ok, and actually I haven't touched any of the config files
<OnkelTem> so I suspect KDE
<OnkelTem> now
<akik> OnkelTem: but your file was missing those configuration entries (LC_*)
<OnkelTem> akik: should I restart to get it probably working?
<akik> OnkelTem: no there's no automatic process to modify that file
<akik> OnkelTem: the only one i know is dpkg-reconfigure locales
<akik> OnkelTem: or localegen
<OnkelTem> akik: http://apaste.info/xc02Q - my concerns are now about those en_RU. I think that's the problem
<OnkelTem> and I can't find a place in my configs where it's set like that
<akik> OnkelTem: try "strace -e open locale"
<akik> OnkelTem: that'll show you all the files locale opens
<OnkelTem> http://apaste.info/qnZDA
<OnkelTem> so it really can't find en_RU/* stuff, because it's a nonsense
<OnkelTem> and I did regenerate locales several times and it goes just fine
<akik> OnkelTem: what is that "default locale" ? have you set it somewher ?
<OnkelTem> akik: I'd guess it means an EMPTY value. I have no LC_ALL or LC_TYPE set anywhere
<akik> OnkelTem: what is the locale you want to use ?
<OnkelTem> just 'en_US.UTF-8'
<akik> OnkelTem: ok try these two commands sudo locale-gen "en_US.UTF-8" and sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<akik> starting with sudo both of them
<OnkelTem> akik: http://apaste.info/gyELg - at the end I run locale command again
<Init_4> Hi all, trying to find some suggestions, anyone know how to disable internal routing? I have 4 interfaces (3usb ethernet and a wlan) tried to delete all the routes, disabled ip fowarding, but still if I try to ping with -S ip or -I interface  from the wlan I got a response from the usb eth interface. there is anything else that can route between the interfaces?
<akik> OnkelTem: do you have this problem in your local machine or on some server ?
<OnkelTem> akik: local
<akik> OnkelTem: how does your /etc/environment look like ?
<akik> OnkelTem: never mind, i only have the PATH in there
<OnkelTem> akik: same, path only
<OnkelTem> I even ran xterm suspecting even konsole :)
<akik> OnkelTem: what if you set these two manually first: export LANG=en_US.UTF-8; export LANGUAGE=en_US
<OnkelTem> I love programming. There you can always set a breakpoint on a resource usage or variable modification :) Not the case with system configuration...
<akik> OnkelTem: and then run those two previous commands
<akik> OnkelTem: it's a problem with the configuration files that you can set things in many places
<OnkelTem> akik: http://apaste.info/nINen
<akik> OnkelTem: sorry, out of ideas
<IonutVan_> python 3 is default in ubuntu?
<OnkelTem> akik: np, thanks anyway for the attempt :)
<OnkelTem> akik: maybe it's a hint. I haven't reinstalled the system for many years :)
<akik> OnkelTem: which ubuntu version ?
<OnkelTem> 14.04
<akik> OnkelTem: i have the same
<linux__> #
<akik> OnkelTem: try setting the /etc/default/locale as i pasted earlier
<akik> OnkelTem: http://pastebin.com/raw/KsKrKx80
<OnkelTem> akik: yeah, I've saved the link, trying... I guess I'll need to restart
<akik> OnkelTem: i'm pretty sure those entries are there after the default installation
<OnkelTem> akik: was you installing 14 from scratch or on top?
<OnkelTem> were*
<ra21vi> how to switch to Intel from Nvidia on Dell 7559, using 16.10?
<akik> OnkelTem: i always install from scratch
<OnkelTem> good approach :)
<ducasse> OnkelTem: dpkg-reconfigure locales does not set the locale system-wide?
<programo> Hi ppl, I am using ubuntu 14.04, how do  I encrypt my data
<programo> present in the harddisk
<FinalX> ducasse: it generates the /etc/locales but does not set the default locale in /etc/default/locale
<OnkelTem> ducasse: no, at least not before restart. And that final measure I haven't tried yet
<OnkelTem> the last resort... the sign of weakness
<ducasse> programo: entire disk or just /home?
<programo> I see on the net to use encfs
<programo> Entire disk
 * OnkelTem 's uptime is 18 days. 18 days without Witcher 3
<FinalX> /etc/default/locale is used by /etc/pam.d/login, /etc/pam.d/sshd, /etc/pam.d/su, /etc/init/mountall.conf, /etc/init.d/keyboard-setup, /etc/init.d/console-setup, /etc/init.d/mountall.sh and /etc/init.d/cron
<ducasse> programo: in that case, reinstall and select it as an option in the installer
<FinalX> it is meant for the system and not the user.
<FinalX> OnkelTem / ducasse ^
<programo> I am using a dual boot of Windows and Ubuntu,So I encryt all my data , will I be able to access the data from both the operating system?
<FinalX> so yes, rebooting would be useful, considering it's picked up by init and co.
<akik> FinalX: the settings from /etc/default/locale affect the user's session
<FinalX> akik: yes, through PAM.
<FinalX> so logging out of your session and logging back in, should also work.
<FinalX> but for the rest of the init stuff, you'd have to re-init
<programo> @ducasse how about using encfs
<OnkelTem> FinalX: thanks! I see
<FinalX> or at the very least restart those services
<programo> can I encrpyt my whole disk without resinstalling
<ducasse> programo: don't know if there are windows tools that can read it, ask in ##windows. encfs is not for full disk encryption.
<ducasse> programo: not easily, no.
<OnkelTem> See you after restart
<FinalX> perhaps shrink your filesystem, repartition, luks the other partition, move data over, resize again.. yeah, maybe not so very possible
<FinalX> too cumbersome ;)
<koroso> hey all
<ducasse> FinalX: judging by the questions he asked, not without handholding :)
<FinalX> yeah... :)
<FinalX> to be fair, i'd not even start on it myself.
<ducasse> me neither.
<OnkelTem> Folks, I've restarted, and it didn't help. But I just checked tty2 and there it works. So I get the problems only in X
<akik> OnkelTem: what if you create a new user account in your machine
<akik> OnkelTem: then see if the locale settings are defined correctly in the new account
<OnkelTem> found one interesting issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/501181/how-to-change-fix-systems-locale-when-you-setup-in-a-language-not-official-in-y
<OnkelTem> Damn I've found where it's set! It is: ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh
<OnkelTem> And there set all that mess
<akik> OnkelTem: i don't have that file on kubuntu 14.04
<akik> OnkelTem: nothing in that directory
<OnkelTem> akik: maybe it's created only when you edit Locale settings. I was editing mine
<OnkelTem> that's because I needed to disable Russain as the UI langauge. I've left there only American English
<OnkelTem> very similar to what the author describes
<OnkelTem> akik: yeah it works!
<OnkelTem> huh
<akik> good
<OnkelTem> Thanks all!
<root3> `z: hi
<kivy> root3: hi
<x2416> hi
<palagummi> kali_new: hi
<solace> sup
<lavenderbowl> Hi, I've just installed Mint 18 (based on Ubuntu 16.04) on a new HDD in UEFI mode (I made sure to partition it via GPT and add a 500MB EFI partition with the boot flag), however when I try to start it up the UEFI menu displays it as "ubuntu(Drive not found)", and it doesn't work. Any idea what I should do?
<ducasse> !mint | lavenderbowl
<ubottu> lavenderbowl: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lavenderbowl> I suspect I'll have the same issue if I install plain ubuntu 16.04, hence why I'm asking here
<lavenderbowl> Since it is a boot issue
<ikonia> then take it to mint
<ioria> lavenderbowl, dual boot ?
<lavenderbowl> No, fresh new HDD
<ikonia> so ask in #mint
<ioria> oh, sorry mint... btw ... why did you create a esp ?
<ikonia> (or the correct channel name on the correct irc network"
<lavenderbowl> Yeah, I asked there. Since there's radio silence over there, I was hoping someone here might have an idea.
<ikonia> sorry no
<ikonia> thats not how it works,
<ikonia> mint is not ubuntu and has variations, so the mint channel supports mint,
<younder> I think I tried 5 installs befor UEFI bot finally worked. There were complications in that the SSD should contain linraries and A raid 0 2 GB array contained the  /var /usr/local /tmp /var and /home and there was a seperate 6 Gb disk that should bee left unmounted, but availabe in /media
<ikonia> younder: what is that in reference to ?
<solace> Does anybody know if it's possible to match the performance of macOS on a macbook using the Ubuntu 16.10?
<younder> ikonia,  to lavenderbowl,  I guess If at first you don't succeed try again.
<solace> In terms of battery life
<ikonia> younder: but your random file system mount points are nothing to do with anything
<DBSNode> maybe if you are a dedicated kernel hacker solace
<younder> ikonia, random?
<ikonia> younder: yes, eg: /usr/local has nothing to do with an EFI boot, and it doesn't have to be "left unmounted"
<ducasse> lavenderbowl: hint - check out how grub was installed, and if the efi fw variable is set up correctly. other than that we can't help you.
<solace> I've only written a few kernel modules, and added some custom system calls for assignments in an operating systems course at school. @DBSNode
<younder> ikonia, It is not left unmounted. There was a separate disk used for backup which was mounted on demand. Perhaps I wasn't clear on that.
<ikonia> still nothing to do with efi boot
<lavenderbowl> OK then ducasse , I can always try Ubuntu 16.10 and see if I get the same thing
<solace> What would the main difference be? I'm gonna assume that there are a few optimizations that would have to be made in terms of how scheduling and paging is handled (since apple determines such algorithms device by device)
<ikonia> solace: it's a closed platform
<nricciar> is there a way to figure out which packages,versions are installed in a specific coreos release?
<nricciar> wrong channel :(
<solace> ikonia: Surely there are ways to monitor the behaviour of the kernel?
<noob> 0_0
<ikonia> solace: what has the kernel got to do with it ?
<ducasse> solace: macos and apple hardware are designed to work with each other, i doubt linux devs have access to the same documentation etc.
<ikonia> and "monitor behaviour" ??
<solace> Well you don't necessarily need to have Apple's documentation. Performance optimizations will (likely) be handled by the kernel, not by processes. By monitoring behaviour I'm talking about examining how paging is handled, how scheduling is handled, how various services are prioritized in terms of "niceness"
<ikonia> solace: so basically you don't know what your talking about then
<solace> I would say that I do
<solace> Tell me what i ahve incorrect?
<ioria> solace what's you problem ? maybe we can help
<ikonia> solace: how does the kernel interface with apm to interface with the hardware ?
<ikonia> paging is pretty much %5 of power optimisation
<ikonia> so I'm not sure how you expect to monitor the kernel to improve power managment on a partially closed platform
<tomeaton17> Hello, I have a jupyter notebook running on my VPS and I am connecting to it using an SSH tunnel. Is there a way that I can connect to it from any computer without the SSH tunnel?
<younder> ikonia, Well it is down to the gowerner. The part of the kernel that controls cpu frequencey and which cores are active.
<ikonia> younder: it's more than cpu activity that eats power
<Yiota> tomeaton17 you need to expose the port and then proxy it with a web server afaik
<solace> That's part of what I'm asking. Is there no way to see exactly what the kernel's doing and at what point in time?
<solace> There have to be tools than can used for debugging a kernel
<ikonia> solace: there are many tools you can use for analysis depending on what/how your working
<ElinKattunge2> I have set up an LTSP server with an Ubuntu chroot, however so I found thermald was halting all my systems so I uninstalled it from the chroot, however when I came to reboot my thin clients, thermald still starts.
<younder> ikonia, My CPU is rated for 3.4 GHz it can run 4 GHz in  turbo mode. Bot when ideling it huts down 6 core and run the reaminfg teo at 1.2 GHz. That clearly affects power consumption.
<ElinKattunge2> How do I fix this issue? How do I remove thermald?
<ikonia> younder: yes, I'm not disagreeing, but there is more than cpu cycles that impact power
<ElinKattunge2> Guys?
<ikonia> ElinKattunge2: look at the host
<ikonia> it's more likley it's a process running from the host
<ioria> ElinKattunge2,  thermald  is halting your clients ? how many ? what cpu ?
<ElinKattunge2> ikonia: I don't have thermald on the host
<ElinKattunge2> nor do I have thermald on the chroots
<ElinKattunge2> but it is getting some init script from somewhere because I see it started in the kernel log then halt
<tomeaton17> Yiota: Ok good idea, will try it out now
<ikonia> ElinKattunge2: that seems unlikley
<ikonia> if it's in the kernel log - it's the host
<ElinKattunge2> ioria: To be honest, I didn't want to install Ubuntu, but Debian kept failing with ltsp-build-client
<ikonia> as the chroot is not running a kernel
<ElinKattunge2> I mean the startup thingie
<ElinKattunge2> The host doesn't have thermald
<ikonia> yes, but if it's being logged in the host kernel - the host is more likley trying
<ikonia> and you've already told us the guest doesn't have it
<ikonia> find the binary
<ikonia> that will give you a clue
<ElinKattunge2> Nope, no thermald to be found on anything
<ikonia> ElinKattunge2: why do you think it's running
<ElinKattunge2> I don't know
<ikonia> what ??
<ikonia> you said "it's running"
<ikonia> now you say "you don't know"
<ikonia> is it running yes/no
<ElinKattunge2> It said it was
<ElinKattunge2> but I can't find it
<ikonia> what said it was
<ElinKattunge2> I can't exactly debug the chroot...
<ikonia> what said it's running
<ElinKattunge2> there is no service for thermald on the host
<ikonia> what said it's running
<ElinKattunge2> The bootup process on the thin clients
<ElinKattunge2> said it was started then halt
<ikonia> how are you booting the thin client ?
<ElinKattunge2> Explain?
<ikonia> how are you booting thin clients from ltsp
<ikonia> are you just connecting to the terminal service, or are you actually properly booting a remote client
<ElinKattunge2> All I know is that in virtualbox, they boot fine
<ikonia> sorry - this isn't acceptable
<ikonia> you're doing something very odd, and something you don't understand
<ioria> ElinKattunge2, usually you boot a thin client with dhcp + ftp
<ElinKattunge2> Yes
<ElinKattunge2> that is what is used
<ikonia> you just said you don't know
<ikonia> now you say you do know
<ElinKattunge2> Mikrotik router with Next server option configured
<ElinKattunge2> Sorry for not understanding...
<ElinKattunge2> I'm not perfect
<ikonia> I think you are not being honest with things here as you are changing your responses
<ElinKattunge2> I have tftp and nbd
<ioria> ElinKattunge2,  t
<ElinKattunge2> I'm struggling
<ikonia> then what is virutal box for
<ElinKattunge2> I used it to PXE boot as a test
<ioria> ElinKattunge2,  no nbd involved, iirc
<ElinKattunge2> and it all booted right to the login
<ikonia> so then why did you say "I don't know, all I know is virtual box"
<ikonia> now you are saying you're not using virtual box
<ElinKattunge2> No, I am using virtualbox
<ikonia> sorry - this is an unacceptable approach to debugging
<ElinKattunge2> I used it to PXE boot a chroot as a test
<ElinKattunge2> and it worked
<ElinKattunge2> but my thin clients halt when thermald reports "started" at the boot process
<ElinKattunge2> Sorry once again for my misunderstanding, I'm struggling with wording
<ioria> ElinKattunge2,  i know 14.04 works well, don't talnk about 15 or 16
<ElinKattunge2> I use 16
<ioria> *talk
<QqnIer> hello
<ducasse> ElinKattunge2: if you're having language problems you can try the localized channels. i'm guessing you are scandinavian?
<ElinKattunge2> I'm just hungry
<ducasse> ElinKattunge2: :)
<ioria> lol
<ElinKattunge2> and my brain isn't working right, I am planning on trying this tomorrow again once I've eaten and my strategy might be better.
<ElinKattunge2> ducasse: :)
<Siva_Machina> You are hungry? Better go eat something.
<ducasse> ElinKattunge2: does it just hang during boot when trying to start thermald?
<ElinKattunge2> Can't afford it
<ElinKattunge2> ducasse: There is no service for thermald
<ElinKattunge2> honestly
<ElinKattunge2> So I don't understand why it attempts to start it when a service can't be found.
<ducasse> ElinKattunge2: does it just hang during boot when _it says_ trying to start thermald?
<ElinKattunge2> yes
<ElinKattunge2> halts
<DammitJim> Can I get out of 14.04 HWE while not upgrading to 16.04?
<ihubuntu> z
<ducasse> ElinKattunge2: i suspect thermald is a red herring here
<ElinKattunge2> I used "locate thermald" and nothing
<ElinKattunge2> dpkg -l shows that thermald is not installed
<ElinKattunge2> there are no init scripts for thermald on the system
<ducasse> ElinKattunge2: which would also indicate that.
<compdoc> at least red is a proper color for a herring
<ElinKattunge2> Red is a lovely color
<ducasse> ElinKattunge2: try enabling persistent logging, and dig through the journal from a failed boot to see how far it got
<ElinKattunge2> I have the feature walls in my home painted red!
<ElinKattunge2> What a fantastic color!
<ElinKattunge2> I'm pretty sure journald is an existing command...
<ElinKattunge2> I'm going to bed before I destroy my system, night. I will be back on tomorrow for support.
<aburrido> Hola
<ihubuntu> hello i try make auto installer ubuntu 16.10 but i can't skip select locale keymap and country http://pastebin.com/VkFEQnUW
<ducasse> ihubuntu: try #ubuntu-server, i'm pretty sure that came up not too long ago
<cyberspectre> Is Ubuntu 16.04 considered unstable in contrast to 14.04? I must say that since upgrading, I've had nothing but problems
<DammitJim> it's supposed to be pretty stable
<DammitJim> are you on 16.04.1?
<DammitJim> first point release where they fixed tons of things?
<DammitJim> how much software are you running for which you had to add special repos?
<metalliko> hello
<cyberspectre> DammitJim, I didn't specifically install 16.04.1. I upgraded from 15.10. Doesn't 16.04 upgrade to 16.04.1 by itself?
<metalliko> someone is watching netflix on 16.04?
<ducasse> cyberspectre: yes, it does
<DammitJim> oh yeah, sorry
<cyberspectre> metalliko, the easiest way to be able to watch netflix is to use Google Chrome or Vivaldi browser
<tomeaton17> I having a problem with apache, when I change the index.html nothing changes on the webpage, and I tried deleting index.html and it still displays the apache2 welcome page
<cyberspectre> ducasse, when I go to 'details' it shows my OS is 16.04, but not 16.04.1
<ducasse> tomeaton17: did you restart apache?
<metalliko> i tried google chrome but it takes me to the system req. page
<tomeaton17> ducasse: Yes I turned it off and it still displays the page
<ducasse> cyberspectre: have you been installing updates?
<cyberspectre> metalliko, you might have to enable Chrome's built-in pepper flash plugin. Go to the URL chrome:// plugins and enable the unchecked plugin
<cyberspectre> ducasse, yes
<tomeaton17> ducasse: But when I stop it using systemctl it is still shown in the ps list
<ducasse> cyberspectre: what does 'lsb_release -d' say?
<cyberspectre> ducasse, looks like it is 16.04.1
<cyberspectre> ducasse, the issues I'm having since upgrading are graphics issues and hard drive IO errors. For months, I had to do manual fsck on every reboot, and half the time it just refused to boot... recently I completely wiped the drives and re-installed, which seems to have fixed that, but now I'm in a login loop where I can't log into a gnome desktop session. Unity works, but it looks wack
<ducasse> cyberspectre: i/o errors usually meam failing disk. which gpu?
<NixkorN> i think you got bad ram
<cyberspectre> ducasse, I doubt it's a failing disk. The disk is only 15 months old, and it reports as 'good' in the SMART data. Plus, Windows has no problems with it
<NixkorN> or failing motherboard
<cyberspectre> NixkorN, you talking to me?
<NixkorN> probably bad ram
<NixkorN> i would check for that 1st
<NixkorN> yes
<cyberspectre> Interesting. What makes you think it's bad ram? A motherboard I can totally see. That would cause IO errors and graphics errors easily
<NixkorN> or4 cpu
<NixkorN> ram is easyer to repalce
<ducasse> cyberspectre: new disks can fail too, just saying.
<NixkorN> maybe its the cpu
<NixkorN> since ram is easyer to check
<NixkorN> id start there
<cyberspectre> ducasse, right, I know, but I'm considering the SMART data. And I bought a DVR-grade HDD from Hitachi... these things are supposed to last a while
<cyberspectre> NixkorN, think maybe it might help just to reseat the modules?
<ducasse> cyberspectre: take a look at reallocated sectors etc from smartctl. but which gpu?
<cyberspectre> ducasse, it's a gtx-670. Getting a little long in the tooth, but it's water cooled so it shouldn't be showing signs of wear
<NixkorN> what resest the modules means?
<NixkorN> if you geting errors across trhe baord might be cpu ralted
<cyberspectre> Hm... I wish I could somehow get a definitive answer on what the problem(s) is. This may be one of those situations where you just replace things until you get it right
<NixkorN> every distro has memcheck
<cyberspectre> then again, like I said, Windows doesn't hiccup
<NixkorN> start there if you dont get any error its the os
<ducasse> cyberspectre: windows might not occupy sectors in the failing range(s), examining smartctl output is quickly done.
<cyberspectre> Okay. So I should check smartctl and memtest
<cyberspectre> How to check smartctl?
<ducasse> cyberspectre: 'sudo smartctl -a'
<cyberspectre> ducasse, I can do that while logged in?
<ducasse> cyberspectre: 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdxx'
<ducasse> cyberspectre: yes
<cyberspectre> ducasse, smartctl command not found?
<cyberspectre> no installation candidate either
<ducasse> cyberspectre: install smartmontools
<cyberspectre> ducasse, this is what the disks utility does, right?
<squinty> yes the disks utility also has a smart section
<ducasse> cyberspectre: it does a simpler check, aiui.
<cyberspectre> So just to be clear, there's no reason to think downgrading to 14.04 will help in any way?
<ducasse> vadviktor: of course it's possible - different kernel version, drivers and central pieces of software.
<ducasse> cyberspectre: ^^
<ducasse> cyberspectre: i've got to get to bed, but i'm sure someone can help if you hang around.
<cyberspectre> thanks ducasse
<ElinKattunge2> ducasse, ikonia, Fixed! xD
<riccardo> Hi, I'm having massive disk writes at every ubuntu boot (in the order of 150GB), I saw it through dumpe2fs
<ElinKattunge2> Problem all solved!
<riccardo> I have 16.04, stock kernel. I have installed ubuntu since a few days and I already have over 1TB of data written to the newly created filesystem
<riccardo> continuing this way my SSD will get killed in few weeks or so
<Zen> riccardo: unlikely, but 150GB would mean you're getting 5+ minute boot times
<Zen> Something is really broken
<Zen> I'd boot from USB and see if the same is happening.
<cyberspectre> interesting. I'm getting hugely long boot times on my SSD also
<riccardo> Zen, systemd-analyze says Startup finished in 3.759s (firmware) + 15.920s (loader) + 14.522s (kernel) + 6.895s (userspace) = 41.097s
<Zen> riccardo: systemd-analyze blame
<riccardo> Zen, this is kinda worrying problem and I just went against it randomly checking my last filesystem check via dumpe2fs
<riccardo> Zen, nothing irregular there,  6.525s user@1000.service
<riccardo>           5.261s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<riccardo>            833ms gpu-manager.service
<riccardo> these are the first 3 entries, pretty normal stuff
<Zen> Oh, its kernel thats taking ages
<riccardo> indeed, 14s but it could be anything
<Zen> kernel log would be useful in that case, journalctl -xe
<riccardo> nothing relevant there, just some network red lines
<riccardo> thing is I don't even have 150GB of data on the SSD, $(df -h) says I have just 45GB used
<Zen> riccardo: just because you don't see anything doesn't mean we wont, post it please.
<ElinKattunge2> o.o
<riccardo> Zen, http://termbin.com/vywo
<ElinKattunge2> riccardo: I must've downloaded a load of cp to your SSD
<carldanle> quick question for everyone - do these IP tables look like they'll work? https://gist.github.com/carldanley/81cd03b1707caafd01e4066c00714264
<riccardo> ElinKattunge2, what do you mean?
<Zen> riccardo: ok, not sure, do a fresh install and see if it persists
<riccardo> Zen, do you have any better idea instead of wiping everything?
<Zen> Its the thing thats most likely to solve the issue
<Zen> That or the tool you used to look at disk writes was wrong
<DBSNode> or both
<Zen> actually
<Zen> it is false
<DBSNode> is it though?
<riccardo> maybe, but I came from a fresh install
<Zen> 150GB in 41s is 3.6GB/s
<DammitJim> that's fast
<Zen> Thats 29Gbps
<riccardo> you are assuming it happens just at exact boot time though
<DammitJim> that's more faster
<DBSNode> "more faster"
<Zen> DammitJim: huh, no its the same speed
<Zen> regardless
<DBSNode> i want to claw my eyes out
<DammitJim> LOL... exactly
<DammitJim> that's why I said more -> faster
<Zen> riccardo: you said at every boot, so over what period of time is it?
<DammitJim> happy thanksgiving guys
<riccardo> it's about 4 or 5 boots
<riccardo> i just hit 1TB of writes with ~150GB at every boot
<Zen> Right.. so its writes over an unspecified amount of time
<riccardo> I need some confirmation about dumpe2fs being wrong
<Zen> idk
<DBSNode> confirmed
<riccardo> is there any other way to look at a lifetime write of a fs?
<Zen> its probably right, but the way you worded your question made it seem like it did 150GB of writes every boot
<riccardo> well, if I leave the PC on for a few hours, there are no suspicious writes of any kind (constantly checking with $(iotop -Pao))
<Zen> I still don't know the rate at which you're seeing these writes
<riccardo> by the time the PC boots and I go checking dumpe2fs, I find ~150GB of lifetime writes added
<Zen> you're just confusing things even more
<riccardo> sorry, I'm trying my best
<tgm4883> riccardo: that's confusing. So if you rebooted right now and then immediately checked, you would see ~150GB of writes since you booted?
<riccardo> exactly
<Zen> And if you reboot immediately after that you see another +150GB?
<riccardo> exactly
<tgm4883> riccardo: or, what I think y ou're trying to say is if you rebooted right now then immediately checked, you would see ~180GB of lifetime writes
<Zen> Then sounds like dumpe2fs is probably not correct then
<riccardo> I hope so or I need another SSD within a week
<Zen> eh, SSDs will happily take 500+TB of writes
<riccardo> tgm4883, that!
<tgm4883> riccardo: riccardo those are two very different things...
<riccardo> not sure about it, mine is quite old and I recall it being rated +10TB of writes
<riccardo> it's a Sam 830 evo
<Zen> riccardo: see http://techreport.com/review/27909/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-theyre-all-dead
<riccardo> Zen, those stats are amazing. I thought they would last much less
<Zen> Nope
<Zen> If the 840 pro can take 2.4PB of writes, I'm pretty confident yours will be happy with at least 500TB
<riccardo> Zen, btw do you know any method that can check lifetime writes without using dumpe2fs?
<riccardo> Zen, this is kinda a relieve. But if I continue adding ~150GB every boot then 500TB is a pretty reachable limit
<Guest47427> hi
<Guest47427> what s the command line to updat ethe grub as user
<tgm4883> riccardo: you aren't adding ~150GB every boot. It sounds like you're adding ~30GB every boot
<tgm4883> Now I'd still say that's likely wrong, but lets at least get the probably stated correctly
<Guest47427> does anyone know the command line to update the grub2 I tried sudo update-grub but it doesn't work
<tgm4883> Guest47427: did you try 'sudo update-grub2' ?
<riccardo> tgm4883, let's explain it in pseudocode: dumpe2fs.lifetime_writes += 150
<tgm4883> riccardo: ok, so then what's the output of this command
<Guest47427> hi tgm4883: I also did: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<riccardo> tgm4883, and that happens if I reboot my PC
<tgm4883> riccardo: 'sudo lshw -class disk'
<Guest47427> hi tgm4883: I wonder if I need to do it as a root
<tgm4883> Guest47427: well yes
<Guest47427> hi tgm4883: I am running live cd
<riccardo> tgm4883, http://termbin.com/aqir
<aruns_> Hi.
<phc> hye
<Guest47427> any clue guys how can I do it as a root?
<Zen> riccardo: Whats the output of smartctl for the disk?
<tgm4883> riccardo: ok, so lets assume that the math done earlier was correct but perhaps the time frame was too short. Lets say it takes you 4X as long to check it after booting than was previously stated
<tgm4883> so 164 seconds
<riccardo> Zen, http://termbin.com/n7je
<phc> hey folks.  i'm writing a grant to get two DIY desktops in my local high school.  the idea is to have the students assemble two desktop systems, install ubuntu, and have the two computers "network" with one another.  are these two DIY newegg bundles appropriate, and what router would you recommend?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.2938462  and http://www.n
<phc> ewegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.3186807
<phc> i wanted the students to see both intel and AMD chips
<tgm4883> riccardo: The previous math indicated 3.6GB/s, so using our new estimate of 4X as long, we're looking at about 900MB/s
<phc> thanks so much for any advice or critique.  it's for the children!
<riccardo> tgm4883, the actual write speed for my SSD should be around 300MB/s i think
<Zen> riccardo: 5TB of writes on it so far
<tgm4883> riccardo: assuming that it's all sequential, the Samsung 840 benchmarks at 350MB/s write speed
<phc> the idea is also to have two systems that will still perform in five years, although by "perform" i mean use open source applications
<phc> and not "game"
<Zen> riccardo: reboot and run smartctl again, and we will see if the disk thinks its had another 150GB of writes
<riccardo> Zen, I see but I don't know if 1TB comes from my latest ubuntu installation
<phc> the computers will not have internet access through the school's infrastructure, so i'll be burning the distro to disc
<Zen> riccardo: Whats the total that dumpe2fs is showing?
<tgm4883> riccardo: the proper thing to do here is what Zen said, then we can compare what the difference is between both runs
<riccardo> Zen, Lifetime writes:          1083 GB
<Zen> ok
<Zen> So reboot, we will see if both go up by a large amount
<riccardo> roger. doing it now. see you within a min
<ramzeus> zfaarova
<ramzeus> hello
<ramzeus> can anyone help me?
<Zen> ask your question
<ramzeus> ive got slow video playback on my raspberry pi with ubuntu mate
<mira> hi
<mira> hi
<ramzeus> and sound doesnt hear aswell
<Guest97130> ? :
<tgm4883> ramzeus: what type of video?
<ramzeus> can be anything done with that ?
<ramzeus> playing videos in browser
<ramzeus> like movies
<ramzeus> watching online
<Zen> What resolution? Flash player in use?
<tgm4883> seriously not enough details
<Zen> we don't even know which pi you have
<riccardo> here I am
<riccardo> Lifetime writes:          1084 GB
<Zen> So.. it hasn't gone up
<riccardo> just 1GB at this round
<Zen> well, 0 < x ≤ 1
<ramzeus> i have pi 3 , ubuntu mate , i just wanted to watch movie online , and had a bad sound (like damaged tv sound) and slow playback
<riccardo> Zen, http://termbin.com/wvsn
<phc> float any ideas to my query, and ill read up for sure
<riccardo> this is the new smartctl output
<ramzeus> my raspberry pi is attached on my 1080p tv
<th0r> ramzeus, the only way I have been able to watch video on my pi is using omxplayer.
<ramzeus> iam new with linux system , and dont know what to do ,maybe this raspberry is too weak for online watching
<ramzeus> ?
<brian15co> Hey everyone. If I f'd up my graphics drivers and cannot reach a greet screen, how might I be able to reinstall them? Every boot brings me to a jumbled screen of vertical lines
<brian15co> like this http://imgur.com/2Y8vMl6
<ramzeus> i cant find use for my Pi ,
<riccardo> btw Zen and tgm4883 thanks for the support!
<Juanete> Hi there Channel
<Zen> riccardo: yeah, looks like it jumped ~350MB
<Zen> So, thats about normal I should expect
<ramzeus> Th0r , what have you used you PI for ?
<Zen> ramzeus: we still don't know if you were using flash, and on what browser would also be useful
<th0r> ramzeus, would be glad to discuss it in #raspbian...I have six
<Zen> The Pis aren't very powerful, but should be able to handle video play back
<Juanete> I'm coming here to as a curious question maybe someone can help. I'm trying to block a continent IP with mod_geoip in ubuntu 14.04, but all I can is in every htacess of every domain. But I wanted to do it at a server level and I've done it in apache2.conf, but is giving me an error with the "Deny". How can I blcok ip address ata  a server level so I don't have to edit one by one the htacces? Tahnk you all
<Zen> Juanete: firewall, I believe its iptables on 14.04
<cygnus1412> can anybody tell me how to change the priority of analog-output sound
<Juanete> <Zen> yes, that's the second chance I'm going to take, I was wondering if any solution before taking that path
<cygnus1412> anybody ??
<poco_> So I guess I didn't understand OpenGL and I bought a game requiring 4.X (Divinity Original Sin) and I only have 3.0. After doing some research I'm starting to realize that I can't update my OpenGL unless drivers are built around it and it doesn't look like they are (XPS 13 9343 Intel® Core™ i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz × Intel® HD Graphics 5500 (Broadwel
<poco_> l GT2) )
<poco_> Am I correct in my assumption or is there a way I can still get it working?
<Zen> Juanete: I'm confused to why you wouldn't want to use IPtables, it can act at most levels of the OSI model so should be able to do what you want
<Zen> poco_: if your hardware doesn't support it then no
<poco_> It's just strange to me that there doesn't seem to be an easy way to check. I saw an official Intel page that my Intel 5500 *can* support OpenGL 4 but I guess at this point it doesn't? It's just strange to me
<Juanete> <Zen> because in IP tables I have to ad all the ip's
<Not_a_Robot> Guys, how can I make grup reload operating systems, please?
<Not_a_Robot> It is pointing to a wrong Windows installation
<Juanete> with the mod_geoip only two letters for a continent
<Not_a_Robot> because using Grup I can't boot to that OS
<Not_a_Robot> but if I select to boot directly that hard drive, the OS boots
<Not_a_Robot> so I think Grub neeeds to update that
<Not_a_Robot> I don't know what to search on the Internet for this topic
<Zen> Juanete: geoip would give you many false positives
<Zen> tbh I don't even know why you want to block entire continents like that
<Juanete> <Zen> because the people coming to the site is only from one country
<Zen> poco_: I assume you looked at the output of glxinfo
<tgm4883> poco_: You could try https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads  Keep in mind that I haven't tested that so if it breaks you get to keep both pieces
<poco_> Yeah
<Zen> ok
<Juanete> <Zen> The goal is that they are using my mail to send spam mails and I want to blcok any of them trying
<poco_> tgm4883: I've been trying that but can't get the deb package to install
<tgm4883> Juanete: sounds like you need to fix your mail server
<Zen> poco_: I completely forgot to ask what ubuntu version you're on :D
<poco_> 16.04 gnome
<Zen> Juanete: oh right, forget blocking like that, use fail2ban
<Juanete> <tgm4883> I'm on it... although I'm not a really advance admin, I'm trying :-)
<Zen> poco_: ack.. then mesa just doesn't like you :(
<Juanete> <Zen> Already installed today reading Fail2ban
<Juanete> any advice more than Fail2Ban?
<Zen> Its all I really run
<tgm4883> Juanete: I'm not sure about blocking entire continents, but I would just do it via iptables (actually, i'd just use fail2ban)
<poco_> Zen: damn :(
<poco_> there goes $20
<Juanete> <Zen><tgm4833> I'm reading the mail.log in apache2 and it looks like they are trying all the time from some places not interst on it... same IP address.. but I don't want to be all the time on top of the server adding IP's
<Zen> Juanete: I feel you may not be up to running a mail server, mine loves to break on me and I know it inside out
<poco_> I tried installing Divinity under Wine but that's a whole other mess than I can't seem to work
<Juanete> <Zen> lol
<Zen> Though I'm confused to why you are mentioning apache2 if its a mail server.. O,o
<Zen> Which guide did you follow to set it up?
<Juanete> <tgm4883> https://www.howtoforge.com/installing-mod_geoip-for-apache2-on-ubuntu-12.04
<Zen> Juanete: which guide did you follow for setting up your mail server?
<Juanete> <Zen> hours of reading through plesk and internet... days doing it, taking really care.
 * kali_user asks: I installed Ubuntu GNOME 16.10 and when I try to do an apt-get xchat-gnome the package cannot be found, how can I figure out what changes to my /etc/apt/source.list are requisite in pursuance of being able to effectuate installation of the package on my target system???
<Sean_McG> hi all
<Zen> Juanete: And where did apache2 come into this then? Because apache2 is a web server and has nothing to do with mail servers
 * kali_user says uh, hello all too
<Not_a_Robot> Nobody can help with my simple issue please
<Juanete> <Zen> https://support.tigertech.net/mod-geoip
<Zen> mod_geoip is a plugin for apache2 yes
<Zen> But still has nothing to do with mail servers
<jim> can I still get 14.04?
<Juanete> well, I'm mixing both concepts because I'm doing it because of mail block listed in internet.
<Juanete> I want to block this IP's
<Sean_McG> jim: I would think so.
<Juanete> that's why I give the relation
<jim> Sean_McG, ok, I'd like to get the netinstall, 32 bit intel... do you know where that is?
<EriC^^> !mini | jim
<ubottu> jim: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sean_McG> give me a moment. Desktop/Server/something else?... oh, cheers EriC^^
 * kali_user asks: Hello all! I installed Ubuntu GNOME 16.10 and when I try to do an apt-get xchat-gnome the package cannot be found, how can I figure out what changes to my /etc/apt/source.list are requisite in pursuance of being able to effectuate installation of the package on my target system???
<Bashing-om> !xchat | kali_user
<ubottu> kali_user: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<EriC^^> jim: it's legacy only fwiw
<poco_> See this is what confuses me. The release notes say that Mesa 13.1.0 (which I have) supports OpenGL 4.4 but I'm still on 3.0. How am I supposed to know if my system can get OpenGL 4.X?
<Zen> Juanete: but mail servers and web servers do not interact
<kali_user> Bashing-om, and ubottu: Thank you so very much! I shall do exactly that!
<Sean_McG> poco_: there are function calls in OpenGL to get the version string
<Zen> Juanete: mod_geoip will make apache block connections from those IPs, but it wont block them talking to your mail server..
<Bashing-om> kali_user: :) happy 'buntu'n .
<poco_> Sean_McG: you mean "glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"?
<Sean_McG> poco_: or that, yes
<kali_user> Xchat shall be extirpated from my ansible installation script of packages!?!
<poco_> Sean_McG: yeah still showing me string: 3.0
<JBall> join #python
<poco_> Sean_McG:
<poco_> "OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 13.1.0-devel"
<Juanete> <Zen> 8| Really????
<Zen> Juanete: why would it? thats a stupid idea
<Sean_McG> poco_: I believe it is possible to build Mesa for older OpenGL APIs
<Juanete> <Zen> I thought that if I block that IP, the IP won't enter any port (25) or any other port.
<Zen> You're clearly in over your head, probably with a mail server thats acting as an open proxy
 * kali_user says to Bashing-om, et alia: In fact over time I have simply conducted upgrades to Ubuntu and I recently decided its time to conduct a fresh install and reappoint the totality of my configuration. I have installed a virtual machine to do my testing, and am planning to 'ansible-ize' my full configuration after the initial installation was completed. Thanks again. Also, how can I get the status of other packages?
<jim> EriC^^, Sean_McG, thanks :)
<kali_user> !hexchat
<Sean_McG> poco_: I'm still on trusty so mine says 3.3
<poco_> Sean_McG: So why is my system still on 3.0? I mean it's a very modern system and Inetl 5500 graphics seem to support 4.X
<EriC^> jim: no problem :)
<kali_user> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Juanete> <Zen> If I block all ports TCP and UDP for an specific IP, wouldn't that block the access to the mail?
<Zen> Juanete: yes if you use iptables to do it
<Juanete> <Zen> I'm having postfix login fails...
<poco_> I guess at this point I'm more curious than anything else to determine why my system isn't supported for OpenGL 4
<kali_user> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Zen> Juanete: thats another issue then
<Sean_McG> poco_: not sure -- I have an Intel as well and am trying to build a .deb of Mesa 12.0 so I can get OpenGL 4.4 as well
<koroso> hey all
<Sean_McG> poco_: at least until I can get my nVidia up and working again ;)
<kali_user> !iscsitarget
<Zen> Juanete: you clearly aren't proficient enough with linux and server management concepts to have a hope in hell in getting a functioning mail server working
<Juanete> <Zen> how can I stop having my mail.log file full of people trying to access all types of accoutns?
<Juanete> <Zen> thank you for saying, but the path to learn is to fail
<poco_> hmmm well I can only get a $20 refund of GOG credit, not a full refund. Anyone have any ideas what to get instead of Divinity Original Sin? haha
<funabashi> hey guys do you know any torrent client for cli ?
<Sean_McG> funabashi: I think Transmission has a CLI version
<wedgie> funabashi: rtorrent
<Zen> Juanete: start with something simpler, because you dived in at the deep end, it took me months to get my mail server to be stable and email from it to be accepted by all the major email services
<Zen> Pretty sure only a small portion of the people in here have ever gotten a mail server running well too
<Sean_McG> I've got sendmail going on my Solaris box, and my Ubuntu machine just smarthosts to it
<Juanete> <Zen> ok. I won't quit because of that
<Sean_McG> but yes, good luck... mail server configuration is a pain in the ass no matter which MTA you pick
<Juanete> <Zen> I came here for help and fix and learn, not for telling me that I don't know how to do it. I already know that.
<amikrop> Hi, pc started to be very slow, up to the point it wouldn't boot, so I tried to install ubuntu from usb. Installer freezes at 2nd window. sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sda stucks at 0:00 done (elapsed time runs normally). Is it a disk problem?
<Zen> For the most part the actual MTA is a simple setup, its the authentication you have to bolt on around it thats a PITA
<Halfcreative> Hey all! first time using IRC how is everyone
<amikrop> Also, when I tried to backup 20GB, it took 2:30 hours
<Jordan_U> amikrop: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" and "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda".
<amikrop> Jordan_U: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524731/  sudo: smartctl: command not found
<Sean_McG> sudo apt-get install smarttools -- I think
<funkyjive> cp -avu /source /target is copying files that have the same md5sum and the same date (according to ls -l)
<funkyjive> does anyone have any idea why that might be?
<Zen> Sean_McG: smartmontools*
<Sean_McG> right
<amikrop> Sean_McG: E: Unable to locate package smarttools
<Zen> amikrop: see my last message
<funkyjive> I have a USB3 drive enclosure mounted as a separate drive that I have used for backups.   went to refresh the backup today and it is like it is copying everything.
<Bashing-om> !find iscsitarget
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=iscsitarget&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<Sean_McG> ooof, iSCSI
<Sean_McG> have fun.
<amikrop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524742/
<amikrop> Jordan_U: smartctl http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524746/
<Juanete> How can I remove/block the LOGIN FAILED from courier-pop3d from a specific IP address and/or user from a domain hosted in the server?
<amikrop> Jordan_U: also, this output may help http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524742/
<Sean_McG> Juanete: you probably want to firewall them out if they are abusing your system
<Juanete> Sean_McG: Already did in the Firewall in Plesk, with a new rule Denying it but stilll getting this mail.log errors...
<allthebrians> GRAPHICS TROUBLE: I tried switching from an AMD FirePro 7000 to a Nvidia GTX 970. Long story short, I removed the graphics card and am at my login screen with a single DVI plugged into the motherboard. YAY! Now what? reinstall Nvidia drivers? But the card isn't plugged in yet
<Juanete> Sean_McG: https://i.imgur.com/HFqQs7H.png
<Sean_McG> if you did it right, it shouldn't appear in the mail.log
<mr_yogurt_> When I boot ubuntu, I get a [FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernel Modules. See 'systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service' for details.
<Sean_McG> Juanete: I don't know enough about Plesk to know if that is correct
<Sean_McG> Juanete: is it possible the traffic is outgoing as well as incoming?
<Juanete> Sean_McG: what do you recommend at a system level?
<Jordan_U> allthebrians: Physically install the new Nvidia card, then install the proprietary drivers for the card (*If* you want to) via the Additional Drivers tool.
<trenton> Hi, I can't open Chromium
<amikrop> Jordan_U: any conclusions?
<Sean_McG> Juanete: no real recommendations
<Juanete> Sean_McG:
<Juanete> https://i.imgur.com/oCnaoL6.png
<Sean_McG> Juanete: is it possible the firewall rule isn't actually active yet?
<Juanete> I did that
<trenton> OK, I'll look online for solutions via Firefox
<Juanete> Sean_McG:
<Juanete> Sean_McG: You were right it wasn't applied
<Juanete> Sean_McG: Going to check in few minutes
<Juanete> Thnks!!!
<Sean_McG> Juanete: OK, good luck
<Jordan_U> amikrop: What are you using postfix for?
<amikrop> Jordan_U: its just the live usb
<tpw_rules> i powered up my system this morning and it doesn't make it to the desktop. it boots as normal, seems to do nothing for a couple minutes while the moving dots and ubuntu logo are up, then drops into a systemd recovery shell or something. i ran journalctl -xb like it said and didn't see anything particularly terrible. there's "name server cannot be used: Temporary failure in name resolution (-3)" from ntpdate, the nvidia driver
<tpw_rules>  complaining about something, and apparently the swap device cannot be found
<Jordan_U> amikrop: Ahh, ok.
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: Any idea why the swap device can't be found? Have you made any changes recently related to that?
<tpw_rules> i don't believe so. all my disks are working fine. windows 10 is on the same system, maybe it repartitioned and didn't notice
<Sean_McG> aren't disks all mounted by a label now?
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: Anything interesting from "systemctl status lightdm"?
<tpw_rules> Jordan_U: it says Active: inactive (dead). and the little mini-log just says systemd stopped light display manager
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: Interesting. Try "systemctl start lightdm".
<tpw_rules> that's just brought me back to the purple screen with the moving dots. it will probably give me back a recovery shell in a minute or so
<Zen> tpw_rules: windows 10 has a habit of resetting your fastboot options on updates
<trenton> Can't find a solution!!! :(
<tpw_rules> Zen: what would that do? they aren't on the same partition or even device
<tpw_rules> and it's like "timed out waiting for dev\disk-by-uuid\<garbage>
<Zen> tpw_rules: if you try to mount any ntfs drives in fstab they will fail
<Zen> Because windows 10 didn't unmount them cleanly because of fastboot
<tpw_rules> oh yeah i know that. but i'm not doing that
<tpw_rules> yeah i'm familiar with that irritation
<Zen> ok, just something worth mentioning
<tpw_rules> all my partitions are in order. i don't think swap is the issue
<Zen> tpw_rules: blkid will list disks by UUID so you can identify which is causing that timeout
<tpw_rules> yeah it couldn't mount swap because the uuid changed
<tpw_rules> can i set it back somehow?
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and the contents of your /etc/fstab.
<Zen> if swap UUID changed you need to update fstab with the new UUID then
<tpw_rules> if i just update fstab that's all i need to do?
<tpw_rules> do i need to muck in systemd?
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: Just make sure that the UUID in /etc/fstab matches the UUID of the swap partition. Though UUIDs don't just change, they are either explicitly set or mkswap is used to re-format the swap partition.
<tpw_rules> maybe it was never set correctly in the first place. i'll mkswap and see if that fixes it
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: If that is the only problem, then that is all that you need to fix.
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: Don't do that.
<tpw_rules> why not
<Zen> Because the UUID will just change again
<tpw_rules> and then i'll update fstab with the new uuid
<tpw_rules> the partition that i designated as swap is there, it just doesn't have the same uuid
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: There is no reason to re-run mkswap, and if you make a typo you could accidentally overwrite valuable data.
<tpw_rules> fair enough
<Skydancer123> hello i have a touchscreen and rpi now i need a rightclick    anyone can help me ?
<stan_man_can> Hi all, two issues that are super annoying on 16.04. 1) Sometimes when I login my mouse cursor doesn't appear for like 30-90 seconds
<stan_man_can> if I click and drag I get the blue select box, but the cursor remains hidden until it randomly appears
<stan_man_can> 2) sometimes when my computer locks due to in-activity, the box that normally shows my user name and the pasword box is empty so I have to hard-reset
<stan_man_can> any ideas>
<Skydancer123> on the raspberry pi?
<tpw_rules> okay i had to update the UUID for both the efi boot partition and swap partition. windows must have touched them updating
<Sean_McG> bleh why is the indexer so slow on Eclipse... I have an 8-core box dammit
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: Windows is not likely to be the cause of this problem.
<tpw_rules> then what would have changed the UUID of my efi system partition and swap partition but not the OS partition?
<amikrop> Live USB installer freezes at 2nd screen.. (and 20gb backup took 2:30 hours).. could it be disk problems? dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524731/  smartctl http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524746/
<tpw_rules> wait god damn it i just realized what happened. grub's configuration got messed up and somehow found an old installation on a disk i had connected
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: Again, UUIDs don't just change. Either the fstab was modified or the partitions were deleted and re-made.
<tpw_rules> so it was an old instance expecting different support partitions
<tpw_rules> and i was selecting the wrong entry in grub. okay that was entirely my fault
<salamanderrake> how do I set up update-alternatives to switch between clang and gcc using the cc var?
<Sean_McG> oooo mixing and matching compilers, fun fun fun
<salamanderrake> Sean_McG: it worked before, all I had to do was make sure it was set to gcc for the nvidia drivers.
#ubuntu 2016-11-24
<Sean_McG> surprised that dkms doesn't do that for you
<salamanderrake> I don't know, but I now will have to set up llvm/clang manually now, before it was auto-setup.
<allthebrians> Jordan_U solved, thanks!
<allthebrians> Jordan_U: solved, thanks!
<kk4ewt> allthebrians,  what was the fix?
<amikrop> PC got slower and slower, up to the point in wouldn't boot anymore.. So I tried installing Ubuntu. Live USB installer freezes at 2nd screen.. sudo badblocks -sv gets stuck at 0.00% (elapsed time runs normally) and 20gb backup took 2:30 hours.. could it be disk problems? dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524731/  smartctl http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524746/
<stan_man_can> if I have a self-signed ssl cert, how do I get the PEM for it?
<angrycoast123> amikrop: have you tried running a memory test
<Trioxin> here's a question if anyone wants some points https://askubuntu.com/questions/852907/autostart-gui-app-as-root-without-adding-logged-in-user-to-wheel
<Bashing-om> amikrop: I would be afraid of that drive " 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   199   199   000    Old_age   Always       -       129 " and there are in the following line 8 sectors that it can not re-allocate for .
<Sean_McG> Bashing-om: wow... why does it say it 'passed' then
<Sean_McG> maybe it only fails when the drive actually dies? heheh.
<Bashing-om> Sean_McG: Well .. SMART is not all incompassive . does not take the place of the manufacturer's tests . After all, SMART is just interpreting the data stored on the drive .
<Sean_McG> tru.dat
<amikrop> angrycoast123: no, how do i do that?
<amikrop> angrycoast123: i dont have linux installed, i m from live usb
<Sean_McG> the live USB doesn't have memtest86 on it?
<amikrop> Bashing-om: what seems the problem with that line? (i don't know how to read smartctl logs)
<amikrop> Sean_McG: how do i run it?
<Sean_McG> it's usually bootable
<amikrop> i mean since you choose "USB" from the boot menu, what more control do you have? (to run memtest)
<amikrop> it doesn't prompt you anytime
<Sean_McG> maybe it doesn't have it then... shame
<hello> any help for MITM attack on network i connected to gather information about users ?
<Sean_McG> ummm no, we aren't here to help you attack other machines
<amikrop> so, how do I make sure if its the disk's problem?
<amikrop> any more testing commands?
<hello> not other machine
<hello> machines*
<hello> security chekc
<angrycoast123> amikrop: you can test the hard drive with a live cd
<Sean_McG> be careful though, some hd tests can be destructive
<amikrop> angrycoast123: i am on live usb right now... what can i do?
<Bashing-om> amikrop: What is reported .. line 61 .. that there are 2 sectors in this report time frame that have been reallocated . line 71 says there are 129 sectors that the smartware wants to re-allocate and line 72 says there are 8 sectors it can not deal with . I can accpept that all the sector re-allocations have been done that the smartware can do and it can not re-allocate anymore as there are no additional spares .
<angrycoast123> amikrop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/317241/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-diagnose-hard-drive-or-ram-problems-in-windows
<amikrop> Bashing-om: ok
<amikrop> angrycoast123: but you don't get this menu with 16.04 liveusb... i only get "Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu"
<angrycoast123> amikrop: does it come with Disk Utility?
<Bashing-om> amikrop: What I have done to extend the usefulklness of disks in such a "supposed" condition ( there is no substutute for the manufacter's tests) .. is to zero out the drive .. and re-purpose the drive to backups that are also backedup . I would never trust this drive fully .
<amikrop> Bashing-om: its not a matter of trust or not, I have an unusable computer :P
<amikrop> windows doesn't boot anymore and ubuntu won't install
<amikrop> angrycoast123: if its labeled as "Disks" in the launcher, then yes
<angrycoast123> amikrop: yes
<amikrop> angrycoast123: ok, then?
<angrycoast123> amikrop: go into that and select the drive your on
<amikrop> (I tried to do Start Benchmark and it seems to take 7-8 mins)
<amikrop> angrycoast123: ok, selected it
<angrycoast123> click the cogwheel in the upper right
<angrycoast123> amikrop: click the cogwheel in the upper right and select Smart Data and Tests
<angrycoast123> amikrop: then select start self test
<amikrop> angrycoast123: shot, extended, or conveyance?
<amikrop> short*
<angrycoast123> amikrop: extended
<uRock> Has anyone had any issues with having KDE installed on top of plain ubuntu Unity? It has been a while since I've had both installed at the same time and don't want to bork my system.
<angrycoast123> amikrop: if that's not the issue try testing the memory with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<amikrop> angrycoast123: oops, test failed
<amikrop> angrycoast123: how do i see details?
<amikrop> it just says self-test failed
<beanzies> hello
<zhul> what is the program used during ubuntu-server install to install meta packages ?
<angrycoast123> amikrop: try looking into gsmartcontrols
<angrycoast123> amikrop: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gsmartcontrol/
<Bashing-om> zhul: tasksel likely; See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153265/what-does-the-basic-ubuntu-server-package-contain-in-software-selection-during see if that helps .
<uRock> nevermind. Apt reports that there are 666 packages required to install kubuntu-desktop. I'll heed the warning for now.
<amikrop> angrycoast123: ok.. but since the self-test failed, and with all the previous hints, should i just get a new disk?
<shesmu> is there a way to add data to a services status?
<amikrop> remember, the starting problems is, windows doesn't boot anymore and ubuntu doesn't install
<uRock> shesmu, I'm sure theres a configuration for it.
<amikrop> i don't have a pc right now
<winsen> Hi all
<angrycoast123> amikrop: maybe run a memtest
<shesmu> uRock, one would think, i can find any docs on it. Its for custom services that i have added but i need more data in the status
<amikrop> angrycoast123: but grub isn't installed
<amikrop> so when do I press shift to get the prompt?
<angrycoast123> amikrop: it doesn't sound good for the hard drive though
<amikrop> well, something is the problem, that renders the computer useless
<amikrop> with these clues, i ll replace the hard drive
<angrycoast123> amikrop: sounds like a plan
<amikrop> :P
<amikrop> anyway, thanks for your time!
<angrycoast123> amikrop: have a good night!
<uRock> shesmu, depending on the service, you'll probably have to dig deep into its config file or even its code. If Google doesn't turn up any clues for the service, then you may have to start digging through the service's files.
<winsen> does anyone know how can I know if I created boot partition or not? in other words,  how can I reconize that partition? :https://paste.debian.net/898250/
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-367
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): NVIDIA binary driver - version 367.57. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 39265 kB, installed size 167350 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-367 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): NVIDIA binary driver - version 367.57. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 39332 kB, installed size 167349 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Sean_McG> wow, there are nVidia drivers for ARM
<winsen> any clue guys?
<rdh> Sean_McG, yea android.
<ruby500> Hi Experts! I am trying to configure PHP to use sendmail but in php.ini I got the following /usr/bin/env catchmail -f mail@localhost...
<ruby500> I am giving sendmail_path = "/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i" but it is getting the above path when checking on web using php.ini... I am on ubuntu64/trusty box
 * Sean_McG headdesks, just lost an email it took me over 15 minutes to write
<Sean_McG> stupid Thunderbird :(
<Sean_McG> I guess it doesn't have anything like dead.letter
<rockstar__> My eclipse in Ubuntu 12.04 keeps crashing when I start it. It was working fine before. But today, I couldn't open it up. In terminal showed some fatal errors. Can anybody help? I copied error to pastebin http://pastebin.com/H1ggi2GX
<BurtReynolds> Anyone use Liferea for ubuntu?
<Sean_McG> rockstar__: did you update your JDK/JRE recently?
<Sean_McG> rockstar__: Eclipse seems extremely sensitive to that
<rockstar__> I don't think I did, unless jdk/jre update was in Ubuntu update pop up
<Bashing-om> winsen: You have no seperate boot partition . what is your issue in asking ?
<rockstar__> $java -version >>>> openjdk version "1.8.0_111" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_111-8u111-b14-3~14.04.1-b14) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.111-b14, mixed mode)
<Sean_McG> 1.8.0_111 is very new
<Sean_McG> you should check the Eclipse website and see if Luna even supports a JDK higher than 1.7.0
<rockstar__> so according to eclipse.org it should support Oracle Java 8u5 Oracle Java 7u55 IBM Java 7 SR7 IBM Java 6 SR16
<Sean_McG> hmmm OK... have you tried creating a new workspace? if you set it to default to your current one you might need to temporarily rename it
<Sean_McG> (hopefully your workspace isn't corrupted, but this should confirm)
<knittell> hello all
<knittell> i have just installed virtual machine, but i can not find it
<knittell> where it is please?
<knittell> ubuntu mate 32bits
<knittell> did with synaptic anyway
<rockstar__> Sean_McG: ok I will try to change workspace. Can I do it without opening the Eclipse?
<Sean_McG> rockstar__: should just be able to rename your existing workspace directory and attempt to relaunch Eclipse
<rockstar__> alright. trying now
<winsen> bashing-on: how do you know I don't have separate boot?
<winsen> bashing-on: can you please tell me how do you know I don't have separate boot?
<knittell> hello
<rockstar__> Sean_McG: cool. Finally it is not crashing. :) Now I need to figure out how to get all those projects in the workspace
<kinkysluts> where are all the kinky bitches?
<kinkysluts> where are all the kinky sluts?
<knittell> ok, my quesztion is perhaps not interesting, somebody like to help me out pls?
<Sean_McG> rockstar__: a bit worrisome that it was corrupted though
<knittell> pardon, i'm not in here for bitches :)
<kinkysluts> where are all the kinky bitches?
<bitch> !ops kinkysluts is a known troll.
<rockstar__> Sean_McG: yah I'm surprised, how it could get corrupted. And how can I transfer all the projects? :(
<knittell> i like to find the vm i just installed
<kinkysluts> bitch known to whom?
<seth_> Hey folks. My hard drive crashed last week. I just paid for a recovery service of the hard drive. It is an encrypted drive. The recovered hard drive was returned to me in a 120 GB ".bin" file on an external drive. How do I mount this file, then unencrypt it so I can copy the files over to my new computer? Thanks in advance.
<kinkysluts> where are all the kinky bitches?
<kinkysluts> where are all the kinky sluts?
<rdh> knittell, no body understands what your saying... did you just install VirtualBox or VMware...??
<Sean_McG> rockstar__: it may be as simple as copying the directories inside the workspace one by one, but then there is the .settings folders and the other junk Eclipse uses internally
<knittell> virtualbox i did
<kinkysluts> I like clits
<beefy> wat
<rdh> then look for virtualbox
<Sean_McG> rockstar__: consider yourself lucky to be on Luna... at work they force us to use Juno which is quite possibly the worst version of Eclipse ever.
<knittell> for sure rdh, no jokes
<knittell> kk, thats logical but its not under the dash or nowhere
<rdh> then you dont have permissions for it.
<knittell> dont know where i can possibly find it
<knittell> that means i need to install extra to make it work?
<winsen> bashing-on: are you still there?
<kinkysluts>  
<kinkysluts>  
<winsen> any clue guys?
<rockstar__> Sean_McG: I see, sorry man. I guess I should update my to Neon or newer ones.
<keonkim> Anyone know how to fix the problem of my laptop not resuming after I close the lid?
<kinkysluts> keonkim: suck it
<Sean_McG> at home I'm using Mars
<kinkysluts> the goat cock
<kinkysluts> GNAA supports goatsex
<kinkysluts> you should too!
<knittell> i can not help yet, just a beginner with ubuntu mate here
<knittell> always done woindows
<rdh> knittell, double check that it is installed, and relog if it is.
<kinkysluts> I SUPPORT THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA
<rdh> >.> ignored.
<knittell> tx rdh, i go to check
<Sean_McG> thank the gods for the ignore function
<beefy> is this channel moderated?
<kinkysluts> beefy: yes, by your mom
<keonkim> Anyone know how to fix the problem of my laptop not resuming after I close the lid?
<kinkysluts> but she is too busy playing with her vibrator
<kinkysluts> try back in a few hours
<Siva_Machina> And I forgot how to notify the moderators
<kk4ewt> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Bashing-om> winsen: I am back from wandering about , yes ?
<Siva_Machina> .
<kk4ewt> Siva_Machina,  thats how
<sclimans> Hey folks. My hard drive crashed last week. I just paid for a recovery service of the hard drive. It is an encrypted drive. The recovered hard drive was returned to me in a 120 GB ".bin" file on an external drive. How do I mount this file, then unencrypt it so I can copy the files over to my new computer? Thanks in advance.
<kk4ewt> phunyguy, thanks
<bitch> Thank you phunyguy.
<rockstar__> Sean_McG: thank you so much. I transferred the main project I was working on. Thank you again. :)
<Sean_McG> very welcome
<phunyguy> bitch: kind of a rude nick, no?
<bitch> phunyguy, i am the female dog.
<bitch> not the insult.
<rockstar__> Sean_McG: oh no. it is crashing again. This main project I was working was imported from existing local git. So maybe it has the problem. :(
<Sean_McG> rockstar__: it is possible one or more of the files you moved over was corrupt
<Guestie> I found a bug in Ubuntu. I can't seem to use my mouse or keyboard for anything, except I can use my keyboard for controlling Google Chrome.
<Guestie> How do I remote this bug, because it's really big.
<rockstar__> Sean_McG: Actually I was the only person who was doing commit/push. But still if it is the case, how do I fix it?
<sclimans> Can anyone help me out?
<winsen> bashing-on: Are there any conflit if I create boot partition and Install on grub2?  Otherwise, how can I clean /uninstall the grub2  that I have on '/' partition that already installed in order to mount/create new boot  partition?
<sclimans> See above
<winsen> Are there any conflit if I create boot partition and Install on grub2?  Otherwise, how can I clean /uninstall the grub2  that I have on '/' partition that already installed in order to mount/create new boot  partition?
<Sean_McG> rockstar__: did you have a lot of loose work in your workspace, or could you just re-clone it from Git and continue from there?
<sclimans> How can I mount then boot from a .bin file?
<rdh> sclimans, ive never had a harddrive recovered, but my guess is that the *.bin is the raw disk image
<rockstar__> Sean_McG: actually I did lot of commit/push last time. I believe there are still some code to be pushed.
<sclimans> rdh, I think you're correct. But how do I use this image?
<hexvb> k
<rockstar__> Sean_McG: maybe I should try upgrading the eclipse to Neon. And see if it fixes the problem?
<Sean_McG> rockstar__: worth a try but no guarantees
<rdh> sclimans, and then if so, you could use dd to put it on a harddrive... dd if=/path/to/*.bin of=/dev/sdc <- drive you want it on.
<rockstar__> ok I'm try upgrade it now just to make sure
<hexvb> anybody know how to get drivers for y50 on kubuntu installed for 4k screen?
<Bashing-om> winsen: No can create additinal partitions for a separate boot as primary . In the MBR partitioning scheme there is a max of 4 primary partitions - one of those 4 is the extended partition that allows 128 logical partitions. Unless there is an over-riding need the use of a separate /boot partition is discouraged in linux . Now what is your real problem ?
<sclimans> rdh, I don't have a hard drive to put it on. It's a 120 gb file. Any way I can simply mount it as a virtual drive?
<hexvb> sorry nvidia drivers?
<Tynach> Hi. I want to use the LTS Hardware Enablement stack, but can't find any documentation on how to do so. I have Ubuntu 16.04, and had initially installed when 16.04 had just come out in April.
<rdh> sclimans, https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&p=163047
<Tynach> All I can find is that Ubuntu uses the Hardware Enablement Stack by default starting with 16.04.2, but that doesn't help me because I'm on 16.04.0 (I believe).
<Sean_McG> Tynach: I'm reasonably certain there is a document on the Ubuntu website for that... at least for trusty (14.04) because I just did it a few months ago
<Tynach> Sean_McG, yes, there is one for 14.04. But I'm not on 14.04.
<Sean_McG> maybe 16.04 doesn't have the HWE?
<hexvb> lshw -c video, is showing product: GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M], for display, but when I click a video it doesnt seem to be 4k
<Bashing-om> hexvb: Remove the posiible xorg.conf file, purge any present drivers . update/upgrade the system amd then run ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' And let the system do it's thing to install drivers .
<Tynach> Sean_McG, supposedly 16.04.2 does, but I just can't find anything on 16.04.0 :/
<hexvb> oh okay
<Bashing-om> !hwe | Tynach
<ubottu> Tynach: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Sean_McG> Tynach: ohhh... I think it requires a certain revision -- stock 14.04 couldn't be switched if I recall correctly
<Tynach> Bashing-om, I have already been to that page.
<hexvb> thanks bashing
<Tynach> Sean_McG, then how do I upgrade from 16.04.0 to 16.04.2 and so on?>
<Siva_Machina> by....updateing like normal
<Sean_McG> apt-get dist-upgrade I would think
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts does not exist in xenial
<Siva_Machina> Sean_McG: Or apt upgrade
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts does not exist in trusty
<Sean_McG> Siva_Machina: I thought going between revisions required dist- ?
<Tynach> Bashing-om, browsing packages and looking for an LTS package was the first thing I tried. Best I can find are some transitional packages that just lead to the current 4.4 kernel version.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.47.34 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<Siva_Machina> Sean_McG: Not nessceraly  on Ubuntu. That and sudo apt upgrade to my knowledge is very cose to doing sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<winsen> bashing-on: welcome back, my problem is the followin; Grub is not working correctely  and I can't  change grub2 boot order. I have windoz and linux, I'd like to make windows first, I tried many times but it doesn't work. even though I already did that and worked perfectely  but after I reinstalled windoz and grub2 fril live cd.  Normallly I should have 2 or 3 line linux, windoz, linux, windowz and advanced ubuntu. instead of tha
<winsen> t 5 or 6 lines and it boot direteley on 2 or 3 wrong. Hope that make sense I have  and ashow two lines that are not
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-lts-yakety xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-yakety does not exist in xenial
 * Sean_McG listens to some old Japanese pop music
<winsen> *with live cd
<Bashing-om> Tynach: Agreed here .. looks like HWE is not enabled to this time in xenial .
<Tynach> Bashing-om, everywhere else it says it is, but just in 16.04.2 and up... But I can't figure out how to get to that from a 16.04.0 install :s
<winsen> * Normallly I should have 2 or 3 line, windoz, linux, and advanced linux...
<rockstar__> Sean_McG: alright, I think its working in the new Eclipse
<Tynach> Bashing-om, Sean_McG, Siva_Machina: dist-upgrade has also failed, saying there's nothing to (update|install|remove).
<Sean_McG> rockstar__: *fingers crossed*
<rockstar__> still lot of pain to transfer projects :D
<Bashing-om> winsen: I see 2 Windows intalls and maybe 3 linux installs on that hard drive . Do you know what is installed to each of the 10 partitions ? And we point grub to the desired primary operating system .
<Bashing-om> Tynach: Look'n to see what I can find ..
<Bashing-om> Tynach: I do not see that the yakety kernel is availabale for the xenial install: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic&searchon=names&suite=xenial-updates&section=all .
<Siva_Machina> Tynach: I actually was suggesting sudo apt upgrade
<Tynach> Siva_Machina, first thing I tried before coming on here.
<Sean_McG> !info libvdpau-va-gl
<ubottu> Package libvdpau-va-gl does not exist in yakkety
<Sean_McG> hrmmmmm
<Tynach> Bashing-om, hm. I will say that it seems I'm on 16.04.1, at least according to lsb_release.
<Bashing-om> Tynach: 'uname -r' says what ? version 4.4.0.47.50: I expect to be the latest .
<Tynach> Bashing-om, 4.4.0-47-generic
<winsen> bashing-on: I know what is installed on each partition on each of them  except sda3.
<Sean_McG> I don't have my nVidia installed right now, so why the hell is VLC trying to use VDPAU
<Siva_Machina> !info libvdpau-va-gl1
<ubottu> libvdpau-va-gl1 (source: libvdpau-va-gl): VDPAU driver with OpenGL/VAAPI backend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2 (yakkety), package size 70 kB, installed size 258 kB
<winsen> bashing-on: I know what is installed on each partition   except sda3.
<Sean_McG> Siva_Machina: cheers
<Bashing-om> !info linix-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> Package linix-image-generic does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.47.50 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Siva_Machina> Sean_McG: you're welcome
<Tynach> Bashing-om, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes claims 16.04.1 to be the most recent... So I'm quite confused now. Perhaps 16.04.2 isn't out yet; but a lot of the way things are worded seems to imply it is.
<Sean_McG> aaaaaaand now VA-API decides to work.
 * Sean_McG sighs, headdesks
<Bashing-om> Tynach: Correct I think that .2 point release is not out .. lemme find the schedule.
<Tynach> Bashing-om, just did.
<Tynach> Bashing-om, January 19th.
<Tynach> That's when it will be released.
<winsen> bashing-on: are you still there?
<Sean_McG> y'know... I almost don't need my nVidia. The internal video on Skylake is really not too shabby once VA-API works.
<Sean_McG> I'mma go make some tea
<winsen> bashing-on: how can I fix it?
<linuxmight> i
<Bashing-om> winsen: I bounce back and forth ,, you have ny attention presently .
<winsen> bashing-on: no problem. thanks. did youread my answer above?
<winsen> bashing-on: bashing-on: welcome back, my problem is the followin; Grub is not working correctely  and I can't  change grub2 boot order. I have windoz and linux, I'd like to make windows first, I tried many times but it doesn't work. even though I already did that and worked perfectely;  but after I reinstalled windoz and grub2 from live cd it doesn't work correctelly as I said.  Normallly I should have 3 lines with grub2 'windoz
<winsen> , linux and advanced linux. instead of that it shows 5 or 6 lines and it boot direteley on the 1st wrong line(2 following lines are wrong too). Hope that make sense.
<Bashing-om> winsen: I read that you do not know what is on sda3 that is a linix partition . Now the question remains. which linux install is that primary system ?.. the one you want to controll ALL systems to boot . We purge grub, re-install grub to that operating system and from that grub chainload all the others . Once grub boots then you change the booting order .
<winsen> bashing-on: I wonder if it was not boot partition that I already created?
<winsen> bashing-on: that a good idea. how can I do that?
<Bashing-om> winsen: You have no boot partition as such . There is boot code installed to sector 0 of the hard drive and the remaining boot stages are installed to the root partition of the operating systems .
<sector327> I have a question around "su".  I can run a command using "sudo" just fine. but if I want to change the user in the shell to "root" by entering "su", the same password I use to run the sudo command does not work. any idea why?
<Sean_McG> sector327: because you type your password in sudo, su expects root's password
<Kosh> Hello all, any bluetooth experts around?
<fubu> xD
<Sean_McG> sector327: so just 'sudo su -' instead
<winsen> bashing-on: rememeber what I told you. I already changed grub2 boot order and made windoz first. Grub2 was working perfectely. maybe that explains why sda3 still exist in primary partition?
<Bashing-om> winsen: " Bashing-om " with an om .. if ya miss my nick I will miss your replies .. tab completion ! works ,
<sector327> Sean_McG, thank you. so once I'm in as root, I should then be able to change the root password that I obviously forgot. :)  sound right?
<winsen> bashing-om: rememeber what I told you. I already changed grub2 boot order and made windoz first. Grub2 was working perfectely. maybe that explains why sda3 still exist in primary partition?
<winsen> bashing-om: I am sorry
<Bashing-om> winsen: paste ' cat /etc/default/grub ' and we see what the booting situation is set up to be at present .. maybe an easy way to correct .
<sector327> Sean_McG, it worked. THANK YOU!!!!
<Sean_McG> sector327: yes, but it may be better to keep root locked and only use sudo. nowadays there are precious few reasons to actually log in as root
<sector327> you da man!
<sector327> (or maybe woman)
 * Sean_McG checks
<Sean_McG> not a woman
<winsen> bashing-om: remeber I am using live cd
<winsen> *remember
<Bashing-om> winsen: Well .. do you have access to another machine to irc from .. and we boot up one of the linux systems .
<Sean_McG> sector327: root@ohana:~# passwd -S
<Sean_McG> root L 01/16/2014 0 99999 7 -1
<sector327> Sean_McG, gotcha. thanks again
<Bashing-om> winsen: If it is but a config issue, we can directly tell grub what to boot . IF we know what to boot .
<winsen> bashing-om: unfortuenetelly   it's my only machine
<winsen> bashing-om: result: https://paste.debian.net/898267/
<winsen> bashing-om: can you check on it?
<Sean_McG> I think 01/16/2014 is when I actually installed this OS
<Bashing-om> Well ,, will take a bit if time .. no big deal .. welcome to the learning curve . We find out IF sda3 is that primary operating system, ok ?
<Bashing-om> winsen: ^^ sorry did not nick to you .
<winsen> bashing-om: ok. how can we find out what is/ was sda3 ? and most impotant how do do as you said above: "... We purge grub, re-install grub to that operating system and from that grub chainload all the others . Once grub boots then you change the booting order ."
<winsen> bashing-om: are you still ther?
<Bashing-om> winsen: K; what we want to find is that "primary" linux system .. that might be on sda3 . with me so far ? we mount sda3 from the livDVD and see if you think that is the one you want as "primary" .
<juanonymous> hello, what seems to be the cause of this error -> fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable
<juanonymous> is it a ram thing?
<winsen> bashing-om: Iare there any way to know if sda3 was boot partition or not?
<winsen> *are
<Bashing-om> winsen: Sure ,, we look at some of the files .. and see if that is the operating system .. and IF that is the one you want as that primary boot control authoruty , There can be only one such authority per hard drive .
<winsen> bashing-om: do you have any explanation about the 3 first additionnal wrong lines tat it shows first on grub2?
<winsen> *that
<winsen> bashing-om: are there any command line that can show us what kind of files are in sda3?
<Bashing-om> winsen: Those lines are generated from scripts that frub reads and copiles into the master . I will bet that what you have is recursion from grub reading several scripts from the differing systems .
<winsen> bashing-om: right. As we know, normally we should 3lines but not see all those several script from the differeing system
<Bashing-om> winsen: Sure we mount sda3 .. and LooK . In the liveDVD run ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/looksee ; ls -al /mnt/look/boot/grub/grub.cfg. Just as a place to start "looking" .
<winsen> bashing-om: https://paste.debian.net/898273/
<winsen> bashing-om: it shows nothing apparentely ?
<Bashing-om> winsen: Surprised .. I had expected that partition to be bootable .. what have we from ' ls -al /mnt/looksee/ ' ?
<winsen> bashing-om: I have one information from gpatred: on sda3=system files ext4, size 14Gio, used 7Gios, unused 6.35Gio
<kk4ewt> ls
<MarcoP> in ubuntu when the gui prompt says there is software updates and you can select download ...can you also simply do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and accomplish same thing?
<winsen> bashing-om: I don't get you, where did you see that?
<Bashing-om> winsen: We already know that info , What we are seeking is that prinary booting partition .
<winsen> bashing-om: https://paste.debian.net/898274/
<Bashing-om> MarcoP: Affirnative . The GUIs are but front ends to apt .
<winsen> bashing-om: how do you know that is bootable partition?
<winsen> bashing-om: do you mean that sda3 was the old '/' partition?
<winsen> bashing-om: lines 10 and 27?
<winsen> bashing-om: are you still there?
<Bashing-om> winsen: Yeah ,just checking. That install is 14.10 utopic . Not the primary I do not think .. still we need to either remove that install OR get it upgraded as it is no longer supported .
<MarcoP> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> winsen: Let's continue looking . get out of sda3 ' sudo umount /mnt/looksee ' and now we look at sda9 . Do ' sudo mount /dev/sda9 /mnt/looksee ; ls -al /mnt/looksee ' .
<Bashing-om> MarcoP: Happy2help . CLI is so much nicer and easier, huh ?
<MarcoP> I like CLI better for that :)
<MarcoP> easier
<Bashing-om> MarcoP: Inquiring minds want to know .. and the CLI tells all .
<MarcoP> :)
<OCNIOZ> Hello!
<PewPew> :)
<OCNIOZ> I need some help, I'm on Kubuntu but I thought maybe someone here could give me a hand. I'm trying to sign into 'Google' in online accounts but when I click 'Google' nothing happens
<OCNIOZ> I'm trying to follow https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355415#c19 comment 19 but I'm getting lost at the CD part :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 355415 in accounts-kcm "Cannot connect to Google Hangouts" [Grave,Resolved: worksforme]
<Bashing-om> winsen_: I have a short attention span .. no response soon and I do wander off else where .
<glitchd> somebody jingle their keys fer that guy
<glitchd> ..lol
<OCNIOZ> @_@ ooo shiny
<glitchd> lol
<winsen_> bashing-om: https://paste.debian.net/898279/
<winsen_> bashing-om: we already know that sda9 is swap partition
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Ouch correct for swap ?? O was looking at line numers and get mis-directed there .. ok sda8 !
<winsen_> bashing-om: you didn't tell me about sda3?
<Bashing-om> winsen_: We leave sda3 for now as it is a 14.10 install . Maybe we remove that install ? as it is no longer supported .
<winsen_> bashing-om: after sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/looksee?
<winsen_> bashing-om: "...as it is no longer supported" what do you mean?
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Yeah .. you have the hang of it :) then we look ' ls -al /mnt/looksee ' see if we even want to spend any more time on this partition .
<WyZeGuY> Any Android junkies online?
<Bashing-om> !eol | winsen_
<ubottu> winsen_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> !14.10 | winsen_
<ubottu> winsen_: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<winsen_> bashing-om:https://paste.debian.net/898281/
<winsen_> bashing-om:https: should I add: 'sudo umount /mnt/looksee'?
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Yeah ,, done here with sda8, as is another 14,10 install that is EOL .. ' sudo umount /mnt/looksee ; sudp mount /dev/sda10 ; ls -al /mnt/looksee / see what we have here .
<Bashing-om> sudp/sudo* typo !
<winsen_> bashing-om:I don't get you. can you please be clear?
<Bashing-om> winsen_: " vmlinuz-3.16.0-4 " is a release 14.10 kernel that is installed to sda8 . It is EOL . now we want to release sda8 and now see what is on sda10 .
<winsen_> bashing-om:It seems to be wrong typo
<winsen_> bashing-om:https://paste.debian.net/898282/
<godzillaZ> hello lurkers one and all
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Ouch ! show me ' sudo blkid ' .
<Siva_Machina> godzillaZ: I am not a lurker!.... well maybe I am
<winsen_> bashing-om:https:https://paste.debian.net/898283/
<winsen_> bashing-om:https: I am still don't get you. "vmlinuz-3.16.0-4 " is a release 14.10 kernel that is installed to sda8 . It is EOL . now we want to release sda8" I can see the same thin on each of them
<winsen_> bashing-om: sudo blkid supposed to show unmounted partition?
<winsen_> bashing-om: you don'texplain anything.
<winsen_> bashing-om: from an hour
<winsen_> bashing-om: I am still have the same problem
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Yeah .. blkid shows all the system is sware of . Here it do see sda10 . // let's see what is mounted presently . show ' mount' - maybe /mnt/looksee is still in use ?
<winsen_> bashing-om: yes but it means no partition are mounted with the lat command line?
<winsen_> *last
<winsen_> it showed many partitions
<Bashing-om> well .. I stop and explain . we can not fix what we can not find right ? So we are looking to find something we can fix . sda3 and sda8 we can not fix . They are EOL and there is no software repository to work from to fix grub . Now we hope we can work from sda10 .
<winsen_> bashing-om: are you kidding?
<winsen_> bashing-om: sda8 is the curent '/' how is this possible?
<Bashing-om> winsen_: I kid you not . " v3.16-rc1-utopic/ " .. and that release has long been out of support .
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Possible that /mnt/looksee is still attached . do ' sudo umount /mnt/looksee ' to detatch it .
<winsen_> bashing-om: "v3.16-rc1-utopic/ "? I don't get you.
<Bashing-om> winsen_: That kernel version(s) are for utopoc release . that is 14.10 .
<Bashing-om> !utopic | winsen_
<ubottu> winsen_: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<winsen_> bashing-om: I don't know where you're going with this.
<winsen_> bashing-om: No sense for me. since I  upgraded my system yesterday
<winsen_> bashing-om: /vmlinuz-3.16.0-4-686-pae doesn't change
<Bashing-om> winsen_: If it turns out that the install on sda10 is also EOL .. then the better course of action is to backup your personal data and do a clean fresh install of the current release . We have no access to the software repository in a EOL release to install the files we would need to fix grub .
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Then we hope that the system you upgraded is on sda10 !
<winsen_> bashing-om: no sense at all, how could system be installed in the whole partitions?
<Bashing-om> winsen_: See your https://paste.debian.net/898283/ . Each partition contains a seperate operating system except sda9 that is a common swap .
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Opps.. sda6 is a shared data partition .
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Remember, when we started this off I asked if you knew the primary booting system ? well we still looking to find it .
<fubu> s
<winsen_> bashing-om: the primary partition is sda8. no need to search. my question is just what  is sda3 whether old boot partitio or not... the rest I know it.
<winsen_> bashing-om: I mean on linux sda8 is /
<Bashing-om> winsen_: I would "Assume" that the install on sda8 is a clone of the sda3 install. And further .. as you have updated the system recently, it sure was not the installs on sda3 or sda8 as they are EOL and have no access to a repository to update from .. Now that only leaves us sda10 as a possibility . As that is the last linux partition on that drive .
<winsen_> bashing-om: primary partition should be sda3 because from sda4 and so on are extended partition all is showed here : https://paste.debian.net/898294/
<winsen_> bashing-om: yes maybe sda3 is clone of sda8  it very possible
<Sonderblade> where has flash gone in ubuntu 16.04?
<Bashing-om> winsen_: What part do I fail in making you understand ? " /dev/sda10      335042560 428630015  93587456  44.6G 83 Linux " . sda10 is the last linux partition . the others we have looked at and they are not current .
<SonikkuAmerica> Sonderblade - it's in the Canonical repository, the adobe-flashplugin package.
<SonikkuAmerica> Sonderblade - partner
<winsen_> bashing-om: for my part i used to create boot partition in every distro i installed that why I asked you how can we know that
<Sonderblade> SonikkuAmerica: oh right
<winsen_> bashing-om: sda10 is home partition.
<winsen_> bashing-om: I told you I know what I've done
<winsen_> bashing-om: you're just keep asking me to type and pastbin without any explanation which's really very ennoying.
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Then yoy have 2 installs that have not been updated in more than a year . what can I say else ?
<winsen_> bashing-om: what is sda3 is it '/' partition or boot partition? no answer
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Well .. can be either .. mount it and "look" .. if /mnt/looksee/boot/grub/grub.cfg file exists, then it is both .
<winsen_> bashing-om: "2 installs that have not been updated for more than a year..."where did you see that?
<winsen_> bashing-om:  I already mounted sda3?
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Booting kernels " boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-4- " that kernel belongs to release 14.10 .
<winsen_> bashing-om:  I guess you're talking boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-4- of  ubuntu 14.10 version right?
<winsen_> bashing-om:  I guess you're talking about  "boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-4-" of  ubuntu 14.10 version right?
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Teah .. now as that is the booting kernel .. then these systems are way out of date . and have not been able to even be updated in a very long time as the repository DOES not exist .
<winsen_> bashing-om:  you didn't answer to my question.
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Tou want to know about grub and booting, here is the best tutorial I am aware of : https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<Bashing-om> winsen_: How did I not ? .. Do we have a failure to communicate ?
<winsen_> bashing-om:  I guess you're talking about  "boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-4-" of  ubuntu 14.10 version right?
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Right ,, now what is your not-comprehending about that kernel ?
<winsen_> bashing-om:  yes or no.
<winsen_> ok
<winsen_> bashing-om:  I see
<Bashing-om> winsen_: yes or no what ? I have lost your train of thought .
<winsen_> bashing-om:  can you explain how is that possible?
<finch> hello
<finch> how can i istall telegream
<winsen_> bashing-om:  It's ok. you already answered here.<Bashing-om> winsen_: Right ,, now what is your not-comprehending about that kernel ?"
<Bashing-om> winsen_: Please expand on "what can you explain how is that possible" ? I fail to follow your thought process .
<winsen_> bashing-om:  you're sayong some partitions are updated and others not. except sda8 all of of the rest are not right?
<winsen_> *saying...
<winsen_> bashing-om: anyway thanks. now I am sleepy. I have to go bed. I'll see later. g.night
<Bashing-om> winsen_: sda8 also is booting up the 14.10 kernel . Now IF you have an updated system as you say you did .. then it must be on sda10, as that is the only partition we have not looked at . Mount it again and look once more to assure ourselves that what is true, is true .
<Plasma> ...
<finch> good morning how can install icon park
<finch> pls
<anonymous_> how i can connect to #ubuntu esp
<anonymous_> y dont know de name of chanel
<Bashing-om> !alis | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<anonymous_> thank u
<anonymous_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<anonvan94> Good afternoon guys. Just a little help here. My ubuntu 16.04 dekstop is only showing black screen. How to fix this? Can't find solution in internet. Thanks
<Bashing-om> ankitkulkarni: Broken proprietary grphic's driver ? What results booting with the "nomodeset" boot parameter to load the fall back driver ?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | anonvan94 :
<ubottu> anonvan94 :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<anonvan94> Thanks guys
<anonvan94> I'll will try it
<finch> hello can anyone help me
<ratpoison> how can i make my password visible when i login?
<metanovii> hi \o
<finch> can i do instillation with Internet
<FireStriker> hi
<FireStriker> how do i install java
<_d-> FireStriker, >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<BadPuppers> Hello. I have a computer with a GTX 970, an intel core I5 skylake, 8 gigabytes of ram, a few other distros on the hard drive, and a usb drive to install ubuntu. When i boot up into the install menu and press enter to install, it goes to a grey terminal window momentarily, then going black and not displaying anything.
<FireStriker> um it isnt working
<FireStriker> is there an easer way like a command or a file i can run
<FireStriker> can i just download it from the java site
<zenius_> hi
<zenius_> meraa
<_d-> FireStriker, There is something calling it Google, let me introduce to him by visit this link: http://google.com and will give you result like this  https://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<FireStriker> um im new m8
<tgm4883> !google | _d-
<ubottu> _d-: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<FireStriker> i dont know when to get stuf from goolge and when to get stuf from the repos
<_d-> tgm4883, next time keep the text to answer not for reply ;)
<Zero> hi everyone
<zenius_> hi
<Guest48549> I was wondering if I can get some mouse support on ubuntu 16.04
<Guest48549> I have a msi laptop and my mouse is a Razer Chroma
<Guest48549> sometimes just the mouse keys quit working
<Guest48549> if anyone can point where I can get the info would be awesome
<Guest69661> Guest48549, I have a Razer Naga. The mouse keys act like the number pad on mine. Does yours do the same? If so is your issue that you are hitting numlock and turning off the number pad?
<Guest48549> no
<Guest48549> mine just works fine for a few min than both keys stop working
<Guest48549> I can still use the keyboard... disconnecting and reconnect wont work
<Guest48549> I even install Razer device configurator
<FireStriker> hey Guest48549 why did you chnage your name this is now hard to read lol
<Guest48549> it must to have a Razer thing... Im using another mouse and until now works just fine
<Guest48549> hey I didnt, it just kicked me out from a registered user
<FireStriker> ok thats alright
<Razer_Chroma_Err> I put something relater to my error :)
<Razer_Chroma_Err> Fire, do you have any idea what could be?
<FireStriker> nope im new to linux
<Razer_Chroma_Err> same here
<FireStriker> have you looked in additidan drivers/
<Razer_Chroma_Err> yup
<Razer_Chroma_Err> not sure I can post links but on ubuntu forum said to run unity --replace
<Razer_Chroma_Err> but doesnt seem to work
<FireStriker> yea you can post links
<FireStriker> just noting bad
<hateball> Apparently there's something called razercfg to config razer mice, but it's not in the repos
<Guest69661> Razer_Chroma_Err, what is the output from this commmand? lsusb | grep '1532:'
<Guest69661> Razer_Chroma_Err, this will output the device id of your mouse. 1532 is the vendor id for Razer
<Razer_Chroma_Err> let me check, Ill need to plug it back on
 * Sean_McG sleeps
<FireStriker> oh btw when posting code or outputs of commands use pastebin Razer_Chroma_Err
<FireStriker> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FireStriker> disregatd that lol
<FireStriker> ......
<FireStriker> oh nvm
<FireStriker> um ...
<Razer_Chroma_Err> im back
<FireStriker> im not having a good week if you all can tell
<Razer_Chroma_Err> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 1532:0043 Razer USA, Ltd
<Guest69661> Razer_Chroma_Err, I have to go. I searched google with that device id and found a couple results worth looking in to. Sorry I could not help more.
<Razer_Chroma_Err> its all good, thanks anyways, have a great night 61
<Guest69661> Razer_Chroma_Err, also instead of searching for razer chroma, search for razer deathadder chroma
<FireStriker> anything on the razer website?
<Razer_Chroma_Err> no, I tried
<FireStriker> thought so
<Razer_Chroma_Err> on the ubuntu forums explain to use Razercfg
<FireStriker> its the first thing a lot of people would try
<FireStriker> hi bashing
<Razer_Chroma_Err> which I get the color changes and profiles but seems to issue with gnome
<Razer_Chroma_Err> :(
<FireStriker> oh he left
<FireStriker> lol
<FireStriker> this is the second time lol
<FireStriker> i say hi when he leaves
<Razer_Chroma_Err> :(
<FireStriker> i need to stop speed reading the joined/quit stuff
<Razer_Chroma_Err> what are u running fire?
<yans> yo
<FireStriker> hey all how do i check if i have all the drivers
<FireStriker> xubuntu on this laptop (16.04) on the other which im working on besieds it being crap and dieing is xubuntu as well
<FireStriker> but im going to put a DE on top
<FireStriker> dont know what
<Razer_Chroma_Err> ha
<FireStriker> thinking cinimen but idk atm
<Razer_Chroma_Err> I installed KDE and now on the login and shuttdown I get a kubuntu logo lol
<Razer_Chroma_Err> I know I can remove the splash, but it was funny
<FireStriker> what did you install and what de are you runing?
<Razer_Chroma_Err> just the vanilla 16.04
<Razer_Chroma_Err> then I install KDE
<Razer_Chroma_Err> but all the packages
<Razer_Chroma_Err> actually the plasma version
<Razer_Chroma_Err> but now after remove KDE
<Razer_Chroma_Err> still showing kubuntu on the shuttdowns lol
<FireStriker> lol
<Razer_Chroma_Err> anyone knows some good rules to add on the firewall configuration?
<FireStriker> what mouse is it again?
<uruk7> helo how to change a directory /var in other harddisk and no change the direction /var?
<Razer_Chroma_Err> Razer Deathadder Chroma
<FireStriker> um idk
<FireStriker> when i first read that it was a paradox but idk how you do that uruk
<FireStriker> nice what do you think of it
<FireStriker> im looking at geting that mouse
<Razer_Chroma_Err> it works great on windows :(
<Razer_Chroma_Err> but has to have some way to not crash on ubuntu, I havent found yet but Ill
<FireStriker> hows the side buttnes usefull in gaming and easy to hit
<Razer_Chroma_Err> the cool part is you can change the color on ubuntu
<FireStriker> oh cool
<Razer_Chroma_Err> yup
<Razer_Chroma_Err> some how Im old school microsoft mouse, so for me this is the only one works out for me
<Razer_Chroma_Err> I tried many trust me
<Razer_Chroma_Err> feels good too
<FireStriker> there cheaper mouses with the more buttons but i like to look and it feels so good
<Razer_Chroma_Err> hmmm naga
<FireStriker> i hav nt used it just felt one at ebexpo
<sonu_nk> hi how can i check ubuntu server logs ?
<Razer_Chroma_Err> let me say that, you play wow right
<Razer_Chroma_Err> I used to have the NAGA before
<FireStriker> nope
<Razer_Chroma_Err> its great for lol or dota
<Razer_Chroma_Err> but for me the naga was hard to hit the keys
<Razer_Chroma_Err> so many
<Razer_Chroma_Err> .
<hateball> sonu_nk: Logs are commonly found in /var/log
<Razer_Chroma_Err> Fire are u using any firewall rule?
<FireStriker> nope
<FireStriker> i was told i dont need to mess with that
<sonu_nk> i am getting service unavailable for my domain..which log i need to check hateball
<Razer_Chroma_Err> Im looking for good rules
<FireStriker> oh yea the naga
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: What do you need to configure iptables for? Do you have any running services that listen to the outside world?
<Razer_Chroma_Err> well Im new to firewall
<Razer_Chroma_Err> just more for protection
<FireStriker> heeps of buttons. dont need that many. i was talking mainy about the logitech ones with 4 top buttons and no side buttons, i like the side buttons
<Razer_Chroma_Err> not service running
<hateball> sonu_nk: Do you mean you want to read apache logs? /var/log/apache2/ and whatever filename you configured the site to log to
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: If there's nothing listening, then there's nothing that needs to be filtered
<Razer_Chroma_Err> I hava some vm for testing
<Razer_Chroma_Err> but just that
<Razer_Chroma_Err> gotcha
<Razer_Chroma_Err> also the ip forwarding is necessary to be use?
<Razer_Chroma_Err> hateball
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: What do you mean?
<Razer_Chroma_Err> I only have vm running but I wanna be able to send and receive files on those vms
<Razer_Chroma_Err> maybe a ftp server
<Razer_Chroma_Err> Im reading a lot but its all new for me
<hateball> FTP is terrible, use SFTP at least
<Razer_Chroma_Err> gotcha, secure ftp
<Razer_Chroma_Err> besides I want to be safe to browsing internet and stay away from those nasty malwares
<hateball> !virus | Razer_Chroma_Err
<ubottu> Razer_Chroma_Err: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: There is malware for Linux, but the chance of you being hit by anything is slim
<Razer_Chroma_Err> and malwares?
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: And typically there are no exploits in the wild that doesnt require you entering your sudo password. And if you do that without knowing why, well you deserve what you get
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: Just be sure to keep the system up-to-date and you'll be fine
<Razer_Chroma_Err> :)
<Razer_Chroma_Err> thank you hateball, this community is GREAT!
<FireStriker> ik razer
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: That said, a simple script could wipe your entire ~/ (home) so use common sense
<Razer_Chroma_Err> I usually stay away on rm commands
<FireStriker> yep one typo can also do that hate
<Razer_Chroma_Err> rm-rf = panic
<FireStriker> i know someone who almost lost over $1000 of software on a linux server
<Razer_Chroma_Err> wow
<FireStriker> he did a typo entire drive wiped
<FireStriker> they made backups so it was saved
<Razer_Chroma_Err> does linux have a easy way to backup all the content?
<hateball> !backup | Razer_Chroma_Err
<ubottu> Razer_Chroma_Err: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Razer_Chroma_Err> then later just do a boot disk then get it all back easy and smooth?
<FireStriker> that would of been a hell of a thing to tell your boss
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: Making a full system clone with something like clonezilla is nice, if you dont need file level restore
<hateball> otherwise you can just !rsync your stuff somewhere
<Razer_Chroma_Err> Ill ready more, again Im very new to it...
<Razer_Chroma_Err> now Im getting my MSI lit keyboard working
<Razer_Chroma_Err> I want to be able to change the colors
<Razer_Chroma_Err> also
<Razer_Chroma_Err> when I start with linux
<Razer_Chroma_Err> my system was already with win10
<Razer_Chroma_Err> under the UEFI...
<Razer_Chroma_Err> it was a pain to get it changed to UEFI + legacy
<Razer_Chroma_Err> having a raid of 4 ssds on this laptop I had to get a extra ssd just for linux
<Razer_Chroma_Err> the issue was the grub was not showing... so for me F11 only
<Razer_Chroma_Err> spend 2 days looking for results on the bootloader
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: what model keyboard is it? usually you can change/disable leds using xset at least
<hateball> if it is one of them fancy one that can do all the rainbow stuff you may need something else
<Razer_Chroma_Err> msi gt72
<Razer_Chroma_Err> exacly hateball
<hateball> oh it's a laptop?
<Razer_Chroma_Err> yup
<Razer_Chroma_Err> GT72 2QE
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: googling brings up https://github.com/stevelacy/msi-keyboard but I have no idea if it works
<Razer_Chroma_Err> sweet
<Razer_Chroma_Err> Im going to try out
<nikolam> I have small machine, 32bit, installed with LT1S 16.04, that is tight on disk. How do I make updating does not leave previous linux packages behind wasting disk space and filling the disk after few updates?
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: Seems you need to install node.js and such, but that's all in the repos
<Razer_Chroma_Err> :)
<hateball> nikolam: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<nikolam> hateball, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 13 not upgraded , it did nothing to reclaim disk space, belonging to older. non-active linux
<hateball> nikolam: autoremove will remove unused kernels, are you saying you still have a bunch in /boot ?
<nikolam> it's not about /boot, it is using disk space elsewhere, and yes hateball it behaviour of keeping older linux after update and filling disk is as old as ubuntu
<Razer_Chroma_Err> npm ERR! Linux 4.4.0-47-generic
<Razer_Chroma_Err> hateball
<Razer_Chroma_Err> Error: Cannot find module 'msi-keyboard'
<lenswipee> how to operate windows usb drive in ubuntu seamlessly and vice versa?
<hateball> Razer_Chroma_Err: Well that is a third party application and not supported here, I just pointed you to it.
<Razer_Chroma_Err> oh, its okay
<Razer_Chroma_Err> thanks tho
<hateball> nikolam: have you checked with 'du' what dir is actually using all that space?
<nikolam> linux-headers, linux-headers*generic, linux-image*-generic, linux-image-extra*generic is kept from previous linux and filling the disk
<hateball> nikolam: oh you have release-upgraded?
<nikolam> hateball, is's 16.04 LTS install from minimal image, netinstall
<hateball> nikolam: That's weird then, if you do updates using regular apt-get dist-upgrade, then apt-get autoremove should remove unused kernels
<nikolam> wel it doesn't and it's like that since.. 2007 I think
<FireStriker> how do i check if i have all of the drivers
<nikolam> it gives ability to boot previous kernel and save the day if update made something up. Happened during the years sometimes.
<nikolam> But I need to limit it to, say 1 or how many I want previous ilinux and it's packages, not to keep all previous
<hateball> nikolam: there's scripts do remove unused kernels in a more thourough way tho
<nikolam> yes, it could be great to have that as tunable in ubuntu, so that I can set how many of them to keep to save disk space (including zero)
<nikolam> after removing *4.4.0-45* packages, I reclaimed almost 2GB and I can live again
<nikolam> but that would happen on nex update, yes scripts to remove, maybe.
<hateball> nikolam: if you have the byobu package installed, it'll pull in a purge-old-kernels script with it that you can use
<lenswipee> how to operate windows usb drive in ubuntu seamlessly and vice versa?
<nikolam> thanks, hateball will try it.
<hateball> lenswipee: Can you elaborate?
<hateball> lenswipee: Ubuntu can read/write NTFS partitions just fine by default
<rifter> most usb thumbdrives are formatted with fat32 anyway, too, which it can also read
<rifter> if it's a regular external drive that uses usb connectors, it's probably gonna be formatted with ntfs.. what you want is one of those because theya re readble by both systems
<lenswipee> hateball, well it cant read my usb drive
<lenswipee> hateball, well it cant read my phone plugged in to it i mean
<rzyz> Hello, is it possible to reduce the number of /dev/tty63 and /dev/ttyS27  ?
<lenswipee> hateball, i cannnot access my photos on my phone when plugged into ubuntu pc
<rifter> okay that is different
<rifter> some phones don't show up as a usb drive as I recall .. maybe
<rifter> what kind of phone is it
<vlt> lenswipee: That’s most propably not a usb drive.
<rifter> right vlt .. lenswipee some phones don't show up as a usb drive like they should.  However most phones these days do have an option when they plug in that must be checked
<rifter> like you can set them to "charge only" or media.. at least android. what kind of phone is it
<rifter> sometimes there is software that you have to install.. or that used to be a thing
<ilhami> any native tool that reminds you to take a break ?
<ilhami> any app from the software center you know of?
<rzyz>  is it possible to reduce the number of /dev/tty63 and /dev/ttyS27  ? ls /dev/tty* | wc -w   give 100 and ACTIVE_CONSOLES="/dev/tty[1-6"
<hateball> lenswipee: a phone is different, usually it uses MTP if it is android, and if it's iOS I dont think it presents itself at all
<lenswipee> hateball, so whats the solution?
<hateball> lenswipee: well you can start by telling us what phone it is
<hateball> The mindreaders are all asleep currently
<lenswipee> its andriod, samsung galaxy s2. dont laugh :)
<hateball> lenswipee: That's fine. IIRC you can set them to use Mass Storage Mode rather than MTP in the connection options
<hateball> lenswipee: which would then present the device as a regular thumbdrive
<gedinskas>  #linuxcontainers
<lenswipee> let me try
<rifter> lenswipee, you may have to unplug and replug to get the dialog to show up. I think there is another place to look, but that's what I usually do
<hateball> Should be able to slide down the notification drawer on the phone and pick the connection settings there
<kingplusplus> please guys i have a little problem i have set my host files as follows https://dpaste.de/pRGB   but i can login as user@server.onestore.su what else do i need to do?
<rifter> yeah
<rifter> kingplusplus, do you mean you *can't* log in? I'm trying to look now
<hateball> kingplusplus: well for one, the hostname is only for your loopback interface, and not for whatever interface you may present on your LAN
<hateball> kingplusplus: say if it has 192.168.1.2, you need to use that in your hosts file
<rifter> yep
<kingplusplus> rifter: i mean ssh user@server.onestore.su  ssh: connect to host server.onestore.su port 22: No route to host
<hateball> kingplusplus: do you have an sshd installed and running on the server at all?
<rifter> yeah kingplusplus you need that hosts file set like hateball said, on both machines
<lenswipee> in phone has two options: mtp or ptp
<rifter> well no route is because he doesn't have dns and didn't put the ip in the hosts file
<rifter> if it was just sshd he'd get connection refused
<rifter> well if it was missing sshd or the firewall
<hateball> rifter: true
<kingplusplus> rifter: i used cloudflare by adding A records
<hateball> lenswipee: hmmm, you should be able to read over MTP at least, but I don't run Unity myself so I am not sure how it tries to mount the device
<rifter> kingplusplus, are both machines set in the dns settings for the appropriate interface to use that dns server?
<FireStriker> have you fixed the mouse yet Razer_Chroma_Err
<kingplusplus> rifter: how do you mean both?
<kingplusplus> rifter: is one machine no? the one with the IP
<Razer_Chroma_Err> hey firestriker
<Razer_Chroma_Err> not yer
<FireStriker> ok
<Razer_Chroma_Err> its not crashing yet
<Razer_Chroma_Err> but I have an issue with saving the config file
<Razer_Chroma_Err> if I logoff/reboot, does not save it
<Razer_Chroma_Err> not a big deal because is just the color
<Razer_Chroma_Err> but Im still looking on the crash
<Razer_Chroma_Err> also for the keyboard, I got a lot of errors lol
<Razer_Chroma_Err> those are all note-pre-gyp err!
<gonliSs> how is this possible that I'm adding repository, running apt-get update then trying to install google-drive-ocamlfuse and ubuntu returns Unable to locate package?
<Razer_Chroma_Err> right after I run the npm install
<gonliSs>     $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alessandro-strada/ppa
<gonliSs>     $ sudo apt-get update
<gonliSs>     $ sudo apt-get install google-drive-ocamlfuse
<kingplusplus> hateball i do not have sshd
<ducasse> gonliSs: that ppa might not have packages for your ubuntu version, did you check that?
<rifter> Kingsplus no you need the same dns on both machines, or a dns that will talk to the dns that has the record
<gonliSs> ducasse: I successfully installed it on another VPS with the same system
<kingplusplus> hateball: i think i have sshd installed because i can ssh using user@IP
<rifter> kingsplusplus Kingsplus no you need the same dns on both machines, or a dns that will talk to the dns that has the record
<gonliSs> I'm running: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<rifter> kingplusplus, er see above :P
<kingplusplus> rifter: do you mean my local system? needs dns?
<Mathisen> gonliSs, does it list at all ? " apt-cache search google-drive "
<rifter> kingplusplus, both the machine you are connecting from and the one you are connecting to
<abhishek_> I am using a pc with intel and nvidia gpu.
<rifter> kingplusplus, yes both the local and the remote must be connected to dns for that to work
<rifter> kingplusplus, or you can have the hostfiles on both machines set to the right thing
<gonliSs> Mathisen: storageservicemanager - KDE PIM storage servicce
<abhishek_> Is there a way to switch btw the two automatically depending upon the need at the moment?
<rifter> abhishek_, yes is the short answer
<kingplusplus> rifter: that is hard work so it means i can’t login to the server when am not in my local pc, may abroad etc
<abhishek_> Using the nvidia settings application, it makes me log out to make the switch.
<rifter> abhishek_, I think the nvidia-settings tool does that
<abhishek_> rifter, how?
<rifter> kingplusplus, no as long as it is on a dns server that other dns servers talk to, a registered domain, then you can conect from anywhere
<gonliSs> Any ideas guys??
<rifter> abhishek_, there should be a setting in there that says use one processor for desktop and another for 3d  appllications. It's been awhile since I used it
<vaba> https://www.meetup.com/Tallinn-Linux-User-Group/events/235592843/
<vaba> https://pad.riseup.net/p/i8NdLC35RZTG
<vaba> meetup in Tallinn
<abhishek_> rifter, my question is detailed here http://askubuntu.com/questions/853037/switching-between-intel-and-nvidia-gpu-grahpic-cards
<vaba> by english
<Razer_Chroma_Err> have a good night everyone
<devbie> Hi can someone pls tell me which ports are used by apt-get? my sys admin (a windows guy) has been tightening the security settings; now all outbound ports are closed by default and I need to let him know the exat minimum requirements. does the firewall need to open just ports 53 (udp) + 443 (tcp)? thanks
<hateball> abhishek_: bumblebee used to be a way, but I think it is deprecated now. I think the supported way is to use nvidia-prime
<hateball> abhishek_: but that does not do what you want, as you need to restart X to switch between cards
<abhishek_> hateball, yeah. Any other way you know?
<Myris> anyone know a good program to save the state of my windows on each of my workspaces?
<Myris> as in, which windows goes where
<hateball> abhishek_: Nope, I shun hybrid gpus
<Myris> devbie, I believe apt-get uses port 80 by default
<Myris> so port 53 and 80
<Myris> for DNS and HTTP respectively
<devbie> Myris: thx
<bull> snapcraft
<gonliSs> ruTorrent does not see network drive. any solutions?
<jac76> I just applied some patches and when it was done my mouse had it's x and y axis changed, anybody else seeing this?
<unreasonable> hi sll
<unreasonable> is rkhunter safe to use?
<hateball> jac76: "some patches" is not very helpful
<hateball> jac76: if you mean regular Ubuntu updates, you can review what was changed in /var/log/apt/history*
<jac76> not sure how to be more specific about the patches
<jac76> it said patches were available and I let them install
<jac76> term.log seems to have more readable text in it.
<jac76> even so, there is a lot of stuff installed during that patch
<Myris> also patched, no problems
<imrg> Hello everyone
<imrg> Is there a software to edit OneNote's files (.one) ?
<jac76> well, there is some python stuff, some imagemagic stuff, some dhcp stuff, a ubuntu-release-upgrader-core thing (1:16:04.18),
<jac76> I don't see anything in the upgrade that would specifically target my wireless logitech mouse
<pluszak> what advantages does add-apt-repository have apt-key + cat? It seems to pull depend on half of the internet just so it add repositories a bit easier
<jac76> I see only one warning message: update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults
<pluszak> I mean, I have it in build scripts and I'm not sure I want python on my server
<Jazzy_J> imrg, could you upload them to a hotmail/outlook account and then edit them online?
<imrg> Maybe I could try that Jazzy_J
<imrg> Last solution I can use a Windows VM, but if I could work on my machine that'ld be better
<Jazzy_J> I understand.  I use many devices, so I keep my working copies on various cloud services.  Makes transferring from one system to another much easier.
<FireStriker> hey guys how do yuo make a live usb on xubuntu
<jusss> when power is low, what the system will do?
<jusss> usually
<LinuxNovice> hi, I am new to Linux. Needed some help on some issue.
<LinuxNovice> I installed Ubuntu on my friend's laptop which had Windows 8 already installed in it. I chose dual boot. But, now I am not able to access ntfs partitions in when I log into Linux.
<rifter> LinuxNovice, we are here to serve what questions do you have?
<LinuxNovice> It doesn't access the ntfs partitions which were created in windows installation.
<Mathisen> hibernation issues most likely
<FireStriker> yep
<LinuxNovice> and Windows doesn't recognize the ext4 partition I created for Linux.
<rifter> LinuxNovice, hmm what version do you have? maybe install the ntfs tools? but .. they should be there. Did you encrypt the windows partition?
<LinuxNovice> No, I think.
<FireStriker> hey guys how do yuo make a live usb on xubuntu
<rifter> LinuxNovice, windows can't read ext4 .. there were some programs for awhile that let you read ext2 partitions.. I don't know what state they are in now
<LinuxNovice> Mathisen: can you please elaborate.
<LinuxNovice> rifter, then, ext4 partition can be accessed by only Linux?
<Mathisen> LinuxNovice, install ntfs-3g " apt install ntfs-3g " then  " mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sdx /media/windows " for example sdx = your ntfs partition
<Mathisen> LinuxNovice, there is tools to read ext4 for win but im not so sure about write suport
<LinuxNovice> Mathisen: Will that solve the problem. I mean can I access ntfs partitions in Linux?
<Mathisen> yes
<rifter> LinuxNovice, usually yes. Windows doesn't know what to do with it. However there were windows tools to read those partitions at one time that stopped being maintained for awhile. I am gonna check what is going on there
<rifter> thanks Mathisen
<rifter> FireStriker, this page covers making the usb stick https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<rifter> FireStriker, this seems to detail another method of doing the same thing https://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-xubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
<LinuxNovice> ok. Will try that.
<LinuxNovice> Thanks a lot guys, for your help.
<FireStriker> i dont have the disk creater tool
<hadleigh> hello
<hadleigh> anyone home
<hadleigh> just me here then
<hadleigh> :(
<Jazzy_J> getting coffee.
<hadleigh> coffe time
<hadleigh> just had one
<Jazzy_J> pot's brewing now.
<hadleigh> whats new
<Jazzy_J> Thanksgiving on this side of the globe.
<hadleigh> summer time here
<Jazzy_J> Get to overeat, nap and then eat again.
<hadleigh> sounds good
<hadleigh> im enjoying the sun
<hadleigh> dont get to see it much
<hadleigh> i work underground
<Jazzy_J> in IT.  I developed a Vitamin D deficiency, so I bought a motorcycle.... my arms are tanned now. :)
<hadleigh> IT
<Jazzy_J> Information Technology.  I'm in a dark room for most of the day staring a monitors.
<hadleigh> yeah we have vitamin d deficiency here in Tasmania
<hadleigh> plus being 2.5 kilometers underground does not help
<Jazzy_J> pretty deep.
<hadleigh> yeah old mine
<hadleigh> been going for about 100 years
<FireStriker> hey guys how do yuo make a live usb on xubuntu. i cant find/i dont have the disk creator tool
<Jazzy_J> FireStriker, you can use a tool call unetbootin to get you started.
<Kingsy> can someone think of a way to get my ethernet USB adapter to work on the mini installer?
<siegmarb> hi folks, howto avoid pvescan to initialize lvm volume groups on startup (cluster setup)? auto_activation_volume_list was filled with the remaining VGs we want to setup. Manually it does what it should but on startup, all VGs are active (ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS)
<Juanete> Hi there channel, I'm reciving a mail from a hoster company saying that I've been sending a mail as spam.
<Juanete> The thing is, I've check my mail.log under /var/log and in that date and that time there is no mail send...
<Juanete> Do I have to look in other place?
<Juanete> Thank you for the help
<ducasse> Juanete: it is possible that your machine has been compromised, but it is more likely the spam headers were faked so they appear to come from you
<abhishek_> trying to install a newer kernel I get this error http://pastebin.com/Vi7AdCmf
<Juanete> ducasse: thnks a lot for the answer. Someone is telling me that even lookin at my mail.log, it is possible to have the PHP code to send mail if some hacking has been done in the machine
<Juanete> how is the best way to check all the code in the server having Ubuntu and plesk installed?
<ducasse> Juanete: a lot of stuff can be hacked to send mail, but the odds are it's just faked headers.
<Juanete> ducasse: that's what I'm telling my hoster but they don't give me more info. How to look if that header is true? I mean if you have the date, time and header, how would you look into your server to see if that happened? is therea ny place, log to chcek even if hacked, that a email has been sent from the server?
<ducasse> Juanete: it can be *extremely* hard to tell if you have been hacked, but i strongly suggest you get someone who knows how to read email headers take a look at it first.
<EriC^^> Juanete: not an expert on this, but what mail server app are you using?
<Juanete> EriC^^: I'm using postfix
<Megabyte> Hello, everyone
<Kingsy> can someone think of a way to get my ethernet USB adapter to work on the mini installer?
<Megabyte> I have a question about Linux in general
<Megabyte> how does the QA assurance go in Linux?
<EriC^^> Juanete: it says it should log to /var/log/mail.log
<Megabyte> Do people test software rigorously and actively hunt for bugfixes?
<Megabyte> *for bug
<Megabyte> **bugs
<Mathisen> Juanete, this exact thing happend to me also, for me it was the joomla contact page that someone had managed to use the php mail fuction with
<Mathisen> my host shut the site down until it was fixed :(
<Juanete> EriC^^: Mathisen the thing is that in my mail.log I didn't find the message that they are telling me there is a spam. So I have another question
<slima> Hi, I like to do local mirror of ubuntu for provisioning system instalation, But I dont want to mirror everything, but just files are requred by ubuntu installer, how can i do that?
<slima> section 'main' is enough?
<Juanete> Do a ubuntu server needs a mail server for sending mails with php mail?
<Mathisen> not if someone just made the php fuction to use a diffrent smtp server
<Juanete> Mathisen: But if they use a different SMTP the server wouldn't be blacklisted, correct?
<Mathisen> im no expert Juanete cant say
<Juanete> thnks!
<ducasse> Juanete: they could still make it appear as your machine is the origin
<Mathisen> Juanete, from personal experience when this hapend to me they used my site and google smtp server and my site was shutdown
<Juanete> Ummm thnks both for the help, I'm going to take a look of the trace... but I don't know really how to trace it. I've found this useful now...https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-log-emails-sent-with-phps-mail-function-to-detect-form-spam
<Juanete> Let's see what I find.
<splashing> hi
<jj_> does anybody know if xenial (16.04LTS) will be adding openssh 7.3 to its packages? openssh released it in august
<Guest_5190> fgdgj
<sonik_> hello from irssi on bash in windows 10
<sonik_> :)
<wtn4726> hehe
<slima> 'on bash' *sigh*
<ANTI_> Hotmobile from israel lie me about their products !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Help me to win against this satanic israelites!!!!!!
<ANTI_> Mossad must be jailed.
<ANTI_> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<ANTI_> Mossad= criminal organisation.
<ANTI_> Mossad fucking bastard from hotmobile - israel.
<ANTI_> Fuck u life mossad criminals.
<ANTI_> Fuck u wifes.
<mcphail> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ANTI_> Fuck u daughters mossad.
<ANTI_> Fuck u lifeeeeee mossad sucumbs.
<ANTI_> Go away from earth.
<gedinskas> Hi guys
<gedinskas> Who is working with LXD?
<ANTI_> You must be jailed or expulsed from planet earth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<theblazehen> gedinskas I do
<theblazehen> Well, not dev. As a user
<likepc[m]> Hi
<skinux> Updates keeps sayin that installing updates would require installing restricted packages. How do I fix this?
<peixoto> hi hi hi
<peixoto> how are you?
<sruli> can i get full desktop over SSH with X session?
<hateball> sruli: you can tunnel VNC over SSH
<peixoto> hey, can i choose single rank memory for my acer laptop (7740g)?
<neo_> ??
<Mathisen> single rank memory ?
<neo_> what?
<sruli> hateball: thats what i use but wanted to experiment ... on the same subject is it possible to forward running x session? for example if i want to remotely use my chrome window, but the one which is running not new one
<grafa> single slot?
<hateball> sruli: No
<sruli> thanks
<peixoto> nope grafa, not slot, ranks.
<grafa> sorry i'm hardware dummy
<peixoto> me too grafa
<peixoto> x)
<grafa> ^^
<peixoto> "Generally Single Rank Memory is faster than Dual Rank Memory, in laymen’s terms when a computer accesses Single Rank Memory it only has to go around the track once, where are Dual Rank it would have to go around the track twice."
<mcphail> peixoto: This isn't an Ubuntu issue, so you should really ask somewhere else such as ##hardware
<peixoto> alright mcphail
<peixoto> maybe it is "slots" finally grafa lol x)
<wtn4726> sruli: you can use a combination of Xephyr (nested X server) and ssh -X. run Xephyr on your local machine, providing display :1. then do "export DISPLAY=:1" in a local shell and run ssh -X ... afterwards. in that sesion on the remote machine start the window manager you want.
<gedinskas> Hello. Who is working with LXD??
<skinux> Updates keeps sayin that installing updates would require installing restricted packages. How do I fix this?
<sruli> wtn4726: will look into that now, thanks
<ylto> does the new acer swift 3 laptop work for ubuntu 16.04?
<peixoto> no, it is not slot grafa because you can have 2 slot each single rank or dual :)
<gedinskas> Hello. Who works with LXD?
<peixoto> well, okay :)
<peixoto> thanks
<wtn4726> sruli: more detailed, on client:  Xephyr :1 -screen 1024x768x16 -ac -nolisten tcp &  DISPLAY=:1 ssh -X user@remotehost   then, in ssh session on remotehost:  exec gnome-session  (or exec icwem, or exec ...)
<Kingsy> can someone think of a way to get my ethernet USB adapter to work on the mini installer? I can see its being detected with dmesg when its plugged in.. but I guess it doesnt have the driver?
<skinux> How do I get a list of installed PPAs?
<wtn4726> Kingsy: you could verify on the shell in the mini installer the number of ethernet devices doing "ip link show"
<Kingsy> wtn4726: the laptop does not have an ethernet port.. only usb adapter.. so ip link show only shows the lo device.
<Kingsy> it also has wireless... but there is no support for that either.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kk4ewt> Kingsy, paste the ouput of lspci and lsusb please
<jonah> Hi does anyone here use NUT for ups monitoring? Any help appreciated with this issue: http://serverfault.com/questions/816855/nut-ups-master-and-slave-across-different-networks
<wtn4726> Kingsy: okay, then the driver (or the firmware for the device) is missing
<wtn4726> Kingsy: can you give me a usb id for the device
<dashdanw> hello
<dashdanw> im trying to upgrade 16.04 to 16.10, is there a way to do this via do-dist-upgrade? right now it says no new versions found
<cfhowlett> sudo do-release-upgrade
<dashdanw> says no new versions found
<dashdanw> 'No new release found'
<dashdanw> just re-ran to make sure
<cfhowlett> dashdanw, your system might be set to look for LTS only.  unelss you REALLY need 16.10 consider staying with 16.04
<zhouyao> hello
<zhouyao> xxx
<cfhowlett> zhouyao, ask your ubuntu questions
<Kingsy> wtn4726: how do I find the usb_id? doesnt seem to be obvious in dmesg
<cfhowlett> Kingsy, lsusb
<zhouyao> lsusb
<Kingsy> command not found
<Kingsy> this is using the terminal on ubuntu mini installer.
<Kingsy> I guess I could plug it into another machine
<zhouyao> ctrl+alt+T
<Kingsy> wtn4726: Bus 002 Device 012: ID 0b95:1790 ASIX Electronics Corp. AX88179 Gigabit Ethernet
<yyyyy> is there any body?
<cfhowlett> yyyyy, ask your ubuntu questions
<yyyyy> i will try my best ~
<yyyyy> ...
<yyyyy> ...
<yyyyy> ...
<rdh> yyyyy had interesting questions.
<th0r> and that was his best
<Kingsy> haha
<lyulself[m]> hi
<Kingsy> woah.. crap
<wtn4726> Kingsy: should just work fine with the ax88179_178a kernel module
<wtn4726> Kingsy: try modprobe ax88179_178a to see if the module is included
<Kingsy> ok
<Kingsy> wtn4726: module not found
<wtn4726> Kingsy: can you give me a link to the mini installer image?
<cfhowlett> !mini | wtn4726
<ubottu> wtn4726: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kingsy> wtn4726: sorry.. I see you have it
<Kingsy> I was just looking at the .ko files in the drivers dir. I guess that is where would be put the ko. Not sure how to get it there mind
<Kingsy> or if anything else would even be needed.
<wtn4726> Kingsy: which release?
<Kingsy> wtn4726: 16.04
<Kingsy> I went for LTS
<wtn4726> Kingsy: i386 or x86_64?
<Kingsy> x68_64
<Kingsy> x86_64***
<wtn4726> Kingsy: i am downloading and trying to remaster the image
<Kingsy> wow!!
<Kingsy> wtn4726: if you could explain how you are doing this and know all this stuff I would be very greatful
<Kingsy> such a useful thing.. which is why I am not just giving up on this and using a differeny ISO like ubuntu desktop
<wtn4726> Kingsy: well, at least i try to find out the exact kernel version and where to get additional modules
<Kingsy> yeah. I wasnt sure of a few things.. but I can pick your brain when you get a bit further.. if you are keen to give me a hand :)
<Kingsy> for example.. installing drivers.. I have only previously done this with apt-get or a package manager.. so I wasnt sure of A) Where to get the ko file. B) How to install it after I had it.. can yiou just plonk it in /lib/modules/kernel-name/drivers/net for example ?
<Kingsy> :P
<Kingsy> oh and more importantly.. how to find out which driver I needed for the device.. herh
<VataLebada> how can i make rofi use space for moving downwards?
<cfhowlett> !details | VataLebada
<ubottu> VataLebada: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<VataLebada> i used '! rofi.kb-row-down: space' but it doesnt work
<wtn4726> Kingsy: normally you don't install addtional drivers, driver modules just come with the standard kernel image. addtional drivers must be compiled for the running kernel version, which is not an easy task for a beginner. plus this external drivers mostly have bad code quality because hardware manufacturer don't give a f*ck about code quality.
<VataLebada> other settings like those regarding colors are respected
<Kingsy> wtn4726: ah I see
<Kingsy> but because this is a kernel driver it should work if we just slot it in ?
<Kingsy> because it has already been compiled against it?
<VataLebada> does anyone here use rofi?
<wtn4726> Kingsy: better stick to the drivers that come with the kernel.
<Kingsy> This is mostly new for me so sorry if I am off on the wrong track.. :P
<Kingsy> wtn4726: got ya
<Kingsy> and ax88179_178a is a driver that comes with the kernel? Its just not been packaged ionto the iso?
<wtn4726> Kingsy: because once they made it into the official kernel, they got some code review. there is an exception, the so-called staging area.
<wtn4726> Kingsy: yes, ax88179_178a is included. but the mini image does not have it.
<Kingsy> ah ok
<Kingsy> so that should make this jbo easier.
<Kingsy> job*
<cfhowlett> VataLebada, ask the #rofi channel
<dolphonebubleine> i've got a weird problem in 16.04 where my mouse stops being able to click into windows or drag windows around.
<carbine> Hello and happy Thanksgiving.
<dolphonebubleine> i've updated to the latest drivers and done unity --replace. but that's about all i know how to do. does anyone have any ideas how to fix it? it sucks because i end up having to use windows instead
<VataLebada> cfhowlett, thanks
<carbine> I was wondering if anyone could help me debug my bumblebee issues in Xubuntu 16.04.
<cfhowlett> !ask | carbine
<ubottu> carbine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rdh> wow ubuntu touch is pretty nice...
<cfhowlett> !touch | rdh
<ubottu> rdh: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rdh> cfhowlett, tanks
<carbine> Gothca. Thanks. When running Xubuntu 16.04 with Bumblebee on a machine with an 820m, if I run a game like Garry's Mod my laptop is still using the Intel graphics and I am unable to figure out why.
<wtn4726> Kingsy: it's quite difficult runnign the mini install here. i am in a restricted network environment.
<wtn4726> Kingsy: anything doing http requests to a machine different than our mirror gives me looooong timeouts...
<zacktu> I don't have a  "Canonical Partners" entry in Software Sources.   How do I enter it manually?
<Kingsy> Well we can catch up at another time that is more convienient?
<Kingsy> I do appreciate your help so whatever is best for oyu.
<wtn4726> Kingsy: in a few hours i will be home, then i will have more time and no restricted network
<Kingsy> cool!
<kuSuSE> http://repo.steampowered.com/steam precise/steam that doesn't look right
<kuSuSE> I am on xenial
<kuSuSE> oh so they only have precise
<cfhowlett> steam is in the ubuntu repos, kuSuSE .  use that
<cfhowlett> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<kuSuSE> oh
<kuSuSE> I didn't know
<RNeville> Do Brother Printers in general work will with Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<sruli> RNeville: they have drivers for linux, i used it in the past but i found HP (the ones i used) work better on linux than on windows http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/index.html?c=us_ot&lang=en&comple=on&redirect=on
<joerg_> quit
<kuSuSE> the hp laserjet one I've used takes forever to print on Linux
<RNeville> thx sruli - I have promise myself not to buy HP, anything. Got badly taken on an HP 9000 laptap in the past
<sruli> i mostly use hp x476 * x576 with hp cups driver, never had a connection issue, all win machines on the network have to constantly reinstall
<sruli> but the brother i used was ok on linux, no real issues
<RNeville> thank you, sruli - I know I asked the question - just really dislike HP, as a company
<RNeville> I guess this question is in wrong channel, but when a printer says wireless , it's not the same thing as wifi- direct
<RNeville> I want to be able to use my android phone to wirelessly print
<sruli> i also have my dislikes.. .especially that they "unoffically" support linux on their laptops but they do not allow to put in own eufi certificates only MS
<jj_> will be adding openssh 7.3 to its packages? openssh released it in august
<mcphail> jj_: generally, security fixes are backported to existsing versions
<FinalX> security fixes yes, not new versions
<mcphail> !latest | jj_
<ubottu> jj_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tonyt> happy turkey day
<RNeville> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Furai> Hey, I seem to be having issue with sound playback in certain applications like games and/or other programmes. After PC is up for longer then the sounds start to be played in malformed way. It sounds like white noise. The only solution so far I found was to restart pulseaudio process. I guess it's something to do with buffers and such but I have no idea how to fix it. Especially that the issue isn't
<Furai> persistent but like I said appears after few hours of using PC.
<glitchd> anyone know how i can get an invite or join ##linux?
<jj_> thank you mcphail
<jj_> looks like the version of openssh that ubuntu is using has incorporated the fixes in 7.3
<jj_> and FinalX, thanks.
<jj_> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jj_> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jj_> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Juanete> Hi channel
<krosenmann> Hi
<fabrice_sempai> hi
<Juanete> talking about mail servers, sendmail and postfix are the same? i mean, they don't need to be install together right? Is one or the other?
<dust> ubuntu-drivers-common:i386:
<dust>  Depends: python3-apt but it is not going to be installed
<dust>  Depends: python3-xkit  but it is not installable
<dust>   Conflicts: ubuntu-drivers-common  but 1:0.4.22 is to be installed
<cerion> Juanete: yes chooose one
<Juanete> cerion: how do I know that if I remove sendmail there are wordpress installations inside the server that are not going to fail?
<cerion> Juanete: not sure. You need o test this but postfix ships with a sendmail comand I think
<Juanete> ok, perfect
<Juanete> thnks!
<antilogic> hello, is there some repository that i could get new xserver 1.19?
<Bashing-om> dust: Pastebin for the channel ' uname -a ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' We can then see the errors in context .
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-core
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1 (yakkety), package size 1382 kB, installed size 4117 kB
<Bashing-om> antilogic: ^^ Provide additional details ? What release are you using ?
<antilogic> im using ubuntu 16.10
<dust> Bashing-om, Hit:2 http://repo.steampowered.com/steam precise InRelease
<degfervalmon> hello!
<Bashing-om> antilogic: We in reference to Package xserver-xorg ? where the current version is 1:7.7+13ubuntu4: ?
<Bashing-om> dust: reading .
<Bashing-om> dust: Nope, what release are you on ? as steam is now in the later repos .
<dust> 16.10
<Bashing-om> !info steam | dust
<ubottu> dust: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.52-5ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1289 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<antilogic> @Bashing-om dpkg -s xserver-xorg    shows: Version: 1:7.7+13ubuntu4
<Bashing-om> antilogic: Does ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' bring in the latter version ?
<Bashing-om> dust: Tou will want to disable that precise steam repo prior to installing from our source.
<Bashing-om> You/Ttou *
<antilogic> just did that, upgraded some packages, but xserver-xorg wasnt one of them.
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+13ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 55 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Woodyghd> I ugraded my ubuntu 14.05 derver to 16.04.1 and I am having a problem with openssl. Automysql backup reports "mysqldump: Got error: 2026: SSL connection error: SSL is required but the server doesn't support it when trying to connect"  Any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> antilogic: Yeah .. ^ that is the latest version in the repo .
<antilogic> @Bashing-om so there is no X 1.19 in the repo yet? is it going to be updated in near future, or is it going to happen in new release?
<Bashing-om> antilogic: As I understand versioning numbers .. version 1:7.7 is several versions over 1.19 .. where the 1 is "19" is what is deterministic .
<antilogic> Bashing-om: if i write: X -version.   i get X.Org X Server 1.18.4.  Recently the 1.19 version came out witch supposed to fix some issues with PRIME sync. so i was excited to get that
<helo> is there a way to ensure apt-get upgrade can upgrade e.g. docker 1.12.1 to docker 1.12.3, but won't upgrade 1.12.x to any 1.13.x?
<helo> i know pinning can lock it to a specific version, but i'm unsure of pinning just major (sub-major?) version
<mcc> hi
<mcc> i installed ubuntu 16.04  instead of 14.04
<mcc> but it is downloading that i do not know what is it
<mcc> how can i find out what it is  ?
<mcc> ubuntu 16.04 is shitter than windows
<cfhowlett> mcc, 1.  no profanity  2. no windows bashing
<cfhowlett> the current release is 16.04.1   more than likely, you system is updating to the current version.
<mcc> automatically ?
<cfhowlett> if you set it up that way, yes
<cfhowlett> or if you triggered the update
<mcc> now i didnt set it
<mcc> pl
<mcc> ok
<albert> hello
<albert> any hacker here
<cfhowlett> albert, no. find a different channel, we do not support hacking here
<dust> Bashing-om, i had that too installed... uninstalled but steam dosnt start:Running Steam on ubuntu 16.10 64-bit
<dust> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<dust> grep: symbol lookup error: grep: undefined symbol: pcre_jit_stack_alloc
<dust> grep: symbol lookup error: grep: undefined symbol: pcre_jit_stack_alloc
<dust> grep: symbol lookup error: grep: undefined symbol: pcre_jit_stack_alloc
<dust> awk: /home/user/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/amd64/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtinfo.so.5: no version information available (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libreadline.so.7)
<nat> \nick Natkeeran
<harrr> I want to get scrolling sound volume above 100%
<harrr> on ubuntu 16.04 64bit gnome 3.14 classical
<Halfcreative> scrolling sound volume?
<horseatingweeds> I have a dual boot system. I'm trying to do a fresh install on the Kubuntu partition, but when I go to manual mode for disk configuration, I don't see how to choose Kubuntu's partition.
<harrr> https://askubuntu.com/questions/219739/adjust-max-possible-volume-in-pulseaudio?noredirect=1&lq=1 I cannot get the instructions to work. the first script
<horseatingweeds> Do I need to use the partition editor first?
<harrr> If you scroll on the volume icon on the gnome menu bar you cannot get above 100%
<shwifty> Hey I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 but it doesn't seem to have wifi working. Can someone help me through this?  lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23527931/
<horseatingweeds> Do I need to shred the partition before I reinstall Kubuntu?
<shwifty> Anyone knows how I can fix the wifi issue?
<BluesKaj> horseatingweeds, no, just format it to ext4
<pere_> hallo
<_d-> Question: How I can find this type of format "EFI System Partition " in Create partition section?!
<Bashing-om> _d-: Well, 1st up .. is this disk formatted as GPT ?
<_d-> Bashing-om, it's sdcard, I'm trying applying this guide about installation: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309963
<_d-> I formatted the sdcard with efax on windows before
<skinux> How big would a Vagrant VM of Ubuntu Server be?
<arsalan> hello
<arsalan> what's up
<Bashing-om> _d-: Pastebin the output of terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' let's see what we are working with .
<blitzcreep> hey, i need some help, yesterday i installed skype for linux and it installed some audiopulse thing... and today my linux doesnt show any "speaker"icon next to the clock and no audio device is shown in the OS-Settings, also the multimedia keys on keyboard (volume up/down/mute) have no effects.
<shwifty> Hey I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 but it doesn't seem to have wifi working. Can anyone help me with this?
<_d-> Bashing-om, I'm in middle of installation? http://i.imgur.com/WHTVCly.jpg
<harrr> shwifty have you installed linux-firmware-nonfree?
<shwifty> I have not.
<shwifty> ^har
<harrr> shwifty, try installing it
<shwifty> harrr: Doing now
<Bashing-om> _d-: You are setting up the boot partition for GPT, right .. then select the file type as fat16 and set the boot flag .
<_d-> Bashing-om, with fat16 file system  the mount point just limited with /dos and /windows?!
<RNeville> Hello, want to buy an expensive video card to help video rendering in Lightworks - any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> _d-: Verry limited experience here but ,, IF this is GPT .. then the boot partition has to be fat: " Type: FAT (generally FAT32)
<Bashing-om> Description: the EFI partition (also called ESP) contains some boot files. It is necessary if the firmware (BIOS) is set up to boot the HDD in EFI mode (which is default on more and more modern, > year 2011 computers). It must be located at the start of a GPT disk, and have a "boot" flag.
<Bashing-om> _d-: Note that " It must be located at the start of a GPT disk " .
<_d-> Bashing-om, I do not have hdd, for that I have issue with installing ubuntu in this point necessary to format one part by efi to can boot on it!!
<ducasse> _d-: you can set up partitions before installing, other than that it may not be necessary to actually mark the partition as esp, depending on your firmware.
<coy> hello
<Bashing-om> _d-: I will gladly bow to others' greater experience . But weather a solid state device or a HDD .. I would think the procedure to be the same .
<ducasse> it is.
<coy> anyone know the best way to connect to my lg with ubuntu 16.04?
<_d-> ducasse, you mean I run ubuntu and do all the partition then back to installation, let me try
<blitzcreep> ok i got it working again 0o
<ducasse> _d-: that is the general idea. just create the efi partition as fat32, type ce00 i think.
<ducasse> _d-: type ef00, sorry
<_d-> ducasse, I will try and back for you are what happening -- in processing
<RNeville> No nothing about video cards, but want to buy $50 or so video card to help video rendering in Lightworks, running Ubuntu 14.04, any suggestions?
<coy> curious if anyone can help me?  I want to connect my phone to ubuntu 16.04 i don't see my phone with "lsusb"
<_d-> Bashing-om, thanks for you trying
<Bashing-om> _d-: Keep us advised .. such that I can better advise the next time .
<coy> hello?
<ducasse> coy: android?
<coy> yes
<DJones> coy: I've got an Lg G3, I just install airdroid on my phone/tablet and use that via the web browser
<ducasse> coy: connect usb, then drag down the notifications to see which mode it is set to, it may be in charge mode.
<coy> I have a LGMS345
<RNeville> Does anyone know what brand of video card supported best under Ubuntu 14.04?
<coy> uh ducasse I am not sure what you mean?
<ducasse> coy: by what?
<coy> i tried lsusb but I see nothing but my mouse
<BluesKaj> RNeville, nvidia seems to have the best support nowadays for most linux OSs
<ducasse> coy: that may be because it is connectid in charge mode, then it will do nothing but charge.
<ducasse> *connected
<coy> yes and that is all it does
<ducasse> coy: ok, then try what i said.
<RNeville> thx BluesKaj
<coy> how do I ?
<ducasse> coy: connect usb, then drag down the notifications to see which mode it is set to, it may be in charge mode.
<BluesKaj> RNeville, that's been my experience judging from the problems users ask about in the support chats
<RNeville> k, BluesKaj
<coy> I am fairly new to ubuntu I have no option to drag down after plugging it in?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: If ya getting a later generation nVidia card, ya want to have 16.04 + installed . Better driver support in the later kernels .
<ducasse> coy: just drag from top of screen on your phone, you will open the notification center
<RNeville> thx, Bashing-om
<tgm4883> How can I tell if the AMDGPU-PRO drivers are in use? I feel like i'm getting worse performance than my old GTX760 in games
<ducasse> tgm4883: x log?
<coy> I did that and it just confirms it is at 100%
<ducasse> coy: there is no option to change usb settings?
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' any help there ?
<tilliboy> Hi all, I got a question?  I mounted windows shares permanently with CIFS, everything run smooth but mount fail during boot process  I suppose due to Home folder encryption. What can I do?
<tgm4883> ducasse: Bashing-om all I see is lines about AMDGPU, nothing about amdgpu-pro
<coy> all I see is the developer options to turn on usb debugging
<tgm4883> granted I feel like even with the OS drivers, I should be getting better performance than my GTX760
<ducasse> coy: no, this is a box of options that only appear when usb is connected, and it should be under notifications.
<Michal__> Hello, I need help, do somebody know how download file in firefox to FTP or samba disk?
<_d-> I get error again but different with previously one: Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/49C4Ucc.jpg
<ducasse> tgm4883: no clue, sorry - i just use intel.
<coy> ok my phone only indicates a "Battery full" no additional options when I plug it in... I attempted it a few times now.  Does Ubuntu have anyway of detected the phone?
<coy> *detecting
<ducasse> coy: not if the phone is in the wrong mode, it needs to be in mtp or mass storage mode.
<coy> i tried using mtpfs but it won't work
<tgm4883> ducasse: thanks for checking. My benchmarks I ran seem to indicate that it's active, but my game performance in dying light and other games is abysmal
<coy> I will look at my phone more for either option you just suggested
<ducasse> tgm4883: i hate to say so, but that matches what many others have told me about those drivers...
<ducasse> tgm4883: so i think it's a common problem.
<tgm4883> :/
<ducasse> tgm4883: have you tried the amd forums?
<tgm4883> ducasse: I've been wondering if it was worth anything to do a reinstall since I moved from nvidia to amd
<tgm4883> I haven't yet, I'll try there next
<ducasse> tgm4883: i've got no better suggestions, i'm afraid. sorry :(
<Michal__> Hello, I need help, do somebody know how download file in firefox to samba disc, no to local hard drive?
<ducasse> Michal__: yes, the samba share needs to be mounted.
<Michal__> ducasse: I have mouted it (I think
<Michal__> )
<Michal__> ?
<ducasse> Megabyte: then you should be able to save where you mounted it
<Megabyte> ducasse, huh?
<ducasse> Megabyte: sorry, that was for Michal__ - bad tab expand
<ducasse> Michal__: then you should be able to save where you mounted it
<ducasse> !pm | Michal__
<ubottu> Michal__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<arensre> Hi
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: ' dpkg -l amdgpu-pro ; from : http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx ,
<sruli> i need the help of a good bash coder to help me for a few days finish and test complex set of scripts, decent payment in return, pm me if interested, thanks
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: yea I've done that, it's definitely installed
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Be aware only a limited new generation ATI cards support the amdgpu-pro driver .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: I even think that it's in use, I ran benchmarks before and after and have a significant boost. However in games I'm getting some pretty bad performance
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: Yea my card is supported
<ducasse> tgm4883: have you looked if there is a man page that lists options for it?
<tgm4883> ducasse: for the driver?
<ducasse> tgm4883: i doubt it should be necessary, but *shrug*
<ducasse> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> I've not, let me check
<ducasse> tgm4883: there is for intel etc
<tgm4883> there is for amdgpu, not for amdgpu-pro
<ducasse> tgm4883: i'd think the options would be the same, could be worth a look.
<ducasse> tgm4883: it's a long shot, i admit.
<tgm4883> ducasse: I'll look into it, thanks
<dario_> hello friends! I'm trying to figure something out here. I'm SSHing into a linux machine from my mac. I would like to run a command and leave it running. I saw tmux being suggested in askubuntu but I'm unable to detach from it.
<dario_> Pressing ctrl b then d doesn't do anything. Is it because it's a mac terminal?
<enyc> tgm4883: do you have any decent sources/info/hdelpf on  'selecting an amdgpu 3 head or more pci-e card' that works nicely with open amdgpu driver ?   -- seems to be hard to marry up whats on sale with any variet sources of info.......
<enyc> I have an older nvidia quadro nvs450 wihch was nice but now being a pain ;p -- and still never quite works right with nouveau with 3 or more heads  ;p
<pseudonymous> Anyone seen/written guides for a Macbook Pro Mid2015 (AMD+intel graphics) ?
<tgm4883> I don't, I only have 2 hooked up to mine
<tgm4883> enyc: ^
<ducasse> enyc: are you going to use this for games or just desktop stuff? if just desktop, intel works fine with three heads, don't know if they have support for more now.
<dario_> is there another way to send a ctrl command through ssh ? I don't know if it's cos i'm on a mac that I can't send the ctrl + b
<enyc> ducasse: hrrm there is an onboard intel but not with enough outputs... hence want a pci-e single-heigh card please  (not games)=)
<dario_> oh wait. hmm
<wtn4726> Kingsy: still there?
<ducasse> enyc: right. i know nvidia has some models specifically for multihead with many outputs, but those are generally quite expensive, i believe.
<sruli> i need the help of a good bash coder to help me for a few days finish and test complex set of scripts, decent payment in return, pm me if interested, thanks
<Tahr-user> hello...
<Random832> dario_, normal mac keyboards have a ctrl key, it's just not often used
<LinuxCrazy> hello. can anybody tell me what is the best way of running windows apps on Linux?
<enyc> Random832: always mondered if cmd is really the same as alt, or not =)
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: depends on application.
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: 'wine' can work well for some
<LinuxCrazy> does it work on all?
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: otherwise, virtualbox with complete windows install can work for others
<Random832> enyc, if you are running a cross-platform app or x11, generally option is alt, and command is "super"
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: no, just the same as  'do all windows programs work on all versions of windows' ;p
<LinuxCrazy> ok. how much space does the virtual box consume?
<Michal__> ducasse: So different question, how to mount samba disc to folder? My samba disk is ext3 file system, can I use something like this? mount -t smbfs //servername/myshare /mnt/servername/myshare -o username=myself
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: as much diskspace as you give it.. you would need windows install image and license of course
<LinuxCrazy> if suppose I install win8 in virtual box.
<shwifty> Someone suggested installing linux-firmware-nonfree a while back to fix my wifi issue. I've installed it.
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: you can set the virutal disk space as you like
<LinuxCrazy> ok.
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: but...  worth _trying_ 'wine' with your particular application, it MAY work more than well enough
<LinuxCrazy> It means complete windows install in virtual box?
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: wine doesn't, wine can just run (many) windows programs directly
<ducasse> Michal__: probably, i don't use samba.
<tgm4883> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: virtualbox, allows you to host a complete windows install virtual machine, yes
<ducasse> !samba | Michal__
<ubottu> Michal__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: as above, READ on those links, USE/SEARCH the appdb mentioned above
<LinuxCrazy> enyc, instead, would it not be better to dual boot with windows?
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: that tends to be a total pain rebooting, access to data, etc
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: its much nicer to use both at once  if it works for your applcitaion combination
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: so you don't need to keep rebooting and restarting everything and all that nonsense
<enyc> LinuxCrazy: did you search in the appdb above??
<tgm4883> or finding app alternatives
<LinuxCrazy> ok. I'll go through that link.
<LinuxCrazy> thanks a lot guys, for your help.
<Michal__> My samba disc in in my ASUS router
<ducasse> Michal__: the links ubottu gave you tells you how to use samba, if something doesn't work just ask here.
<Michal__> ok, I will try
<Michal__> thank
<Joachimhs_> Hi i considering Ubuntu for my servers. I need to run one database (Cassandra) and one Java application on each node. Considering just using bare metal OS. But I am curious if I would be better served by a virtualization software. Any ideas?
<Joachimhs_> Using centos 6.4 today.
<Michal__> It works now, Many thank for help with samba..
<manfromafar> well thats no fun cant get either debian stretch or ubuntu zesty to name resolv on my trusty ubuntu server
<as_> anyone ready for offtopic discussion?
<akik> !offtopic | as_
<ubottu> as_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<funkyjive> hey guys, I have the source from: apt-get source coreutils
<funkyjive> I want to rebuild cp with debug information so I can pull it into gdb
<funkyjive> seems like there should be an easy way ..
<tomeaton17> I am having some problems with my apache vhost, I am getting a 403 error and it says in the log that the client is denied by server configuration
<funkyjive> just a .configure arugment?
<tomeaton17> http://pastebin.com/1P0XDZeh There is my conf file for the vhost
<tomeaton17> I have solved the problem myself by change apache2.conf
<milad> hi
<Stinky_Feet> funkyjive: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1937420/how-to-generate-debug-symbols-with-makefile-for-c-linux
<superroot> hello
<blackflow> Hello. Trying to install full disk encrypted Ubuntu on zfs root. However, when I try to grub-install from the chroot of my new installation, grub errors out complaining that I don't have GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1 set, but I do.
<winsen> hi all
<DursyArts> hi
<winsen> where is the guy who wanted to help yesterday?
<wtn4726> where is the guy i helped earlier today? :)
<wtn4726> Kingsy: u still there?
<mcc> hey  i want to install kali linux 64 bit version on kvm   in ubuntu 16.04     but i do not know what the type of kali linux
<Ignacy> hey guys!
<Stinky_Feet> mcc: It is based on Debian, if that is what you mean...
<qweqweqwe2> http://demonsaw.com/ COME TO US GOOD HELP HERE
<Guy1524> hey guys, I really need help, I messed up w/ compiz yesterday, and now I can not log into my unity desktop.  How do I reset unity and compiz to default
<Guy1524> I am able to boot into openbox, however when I launch ccsm, I don't see the settings for the unity desktop
<Guy1524> I can't run DISPLAY=:0 dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ because it cannot connect to my display
<Guy1524> and when I do it w/o DISPLAY=:0, is says I need a display
<Guy1524> any help would be greatly apprieciated
<Guy1524> by the way, I am unable to log into the guest account either
<funkyjive> files on my backup disk inexplicably have a 1000 ns :   system: Modify: 2013-03-06 19:48:09.054494000 -0700    backup: Modify: 2013-03-06 19:48:09.054493000 -0700
<funkyjive> 4000 vs 3000
<funkyjive> these files were saved with a cp -avu some time ago ...
<funkyjive> I don't know.
<funkyjive> this shouldn't happen and something changed in the system code to make it happen.
<Guy1524> im reinstalling compiz, unity, and ubuntu-desktop
<SkiRek> Sup folks
<hhee> guys, anyway to remove grouping program? i want to view separate terminals, not grouped in one icon
<hhee> unity desktop
<hhee> i mean running program in sidebar
<Janarko> Hola alguien habla español?
<squinty> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<monoqube> hello
<monoqube> anyone here using eclipse??
<squinty> !anyone
<monoqube> I cannot add it to Unity launcher
<monoqube> .desktop file not working
<monoqube> :S
<madara> hi
<monoqube> hm?
<Guy1524> monoqube: I am using eclipse CDT
<monoqube> Guy1524, did you add it to the Launcher ?
<Guy1524> are you using the version from the web or the packaged version
<Guy1524> and yes, I added it to the launcher
<monoqube> packaged version, I've just downloaded Eclipse Neon
<monoqube> Guy1524, tutorials on the Net is to create an eclipse.desktop file and put it to the ~/.local/share/applications directory and restart
<monoqube> I did it, and no luck
<monoqube> also I tried with /usr/share/applications directory
<monoqube> again the same, not working
<Guy1524> you can either put it in .local/share/applications or /usr/share/applications
<Guy1524> can you put the .desktop file on paste.ubuntu.com
<monoqube> Guy1524, this is my eclipse.desktop file on ~/.local/share/applications https://paste.ubuntu.com/23529060/
<Guy1524> well, there are a few things that are wrong
<monoqube> Guy1524, also I get error "There was an error launching the application." when I double clicked to the .desktop file
<monoqube> Guy1524, hmmm?
<Guy1524> yes, your .desktop file has many things wrong with it
<monoqube> :S
<monoqube> it was on the tutorials :D
<monoqube> Guy1524, ok, listening you ~
<Guy1524> one problem is that you are using MYUSERNAME
<Guy1524> which you need to replace with your actualy username
<monoqube> oh no, I just made it to mask my username ;p
<ikonia> you're exec'ing a directory it looks like
<Guy1524> do desktop-file-validate
<Guy1524> ya, he is, just noticed that
<monoqube> wa?
<Guy1524> run desktop-file-validate eclipse.desktop
<monoqube> on the terminal_
<monoqube> ?
<monoqube> sorry, I'm very new to Linux
<monoqube> Guy1524, it just returns: eclipse.desktop: warning: key "Encoding" in group "Desktop Entry" is deprecated
<Guy1524> ya, on the terminal
<Guy1524> ya, that is one thing you do not need
<Guy1524> I am making you a working .desktop file
<Guy1524> hold on
<monoqube> Ook
<Guy1524> here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529088/
<waterbed> somehow my harddrive goes in to read only mode all the time. and fucks up everything.. then unity sort of breaks down.. it seems to me that the harddisk somehow dissappears. can this happpen because of a software issue or is it more likely that it is the disk or the cable?
<ikonia> waterbed: please dont swear
<ikonia> the logs will show you what it thinks is happening,
<Guy1524> now, do you have an eclipse.sh file
<ikonia> if your hard disk goes into read only mode, very few things will work
<Guy1524> inside the same directory as icon.xmp?
<Guy1524> *xpm
<dr4c4n> hi there, does anyone have a good tutorial on how to connect over ssh to tightvncserver? I've tried all of the examples I've found online, and I don't know about the security of vino. I've tried x11vnc and tightvncserver, am connecting from a windows machine using putty and tunnelling for the ssh, I can get a screen to come up but it's all grey and it asks me for my password, but I can't see the actual
<dr4c4n> screen
<monoqube> Guy1524, I'm trying it
<monoqube> Thanks :)
<Guy1524> did it work?
<tusharm> hey people how you doin!
<Guy1524> if not, try modifying your eclipse.sh file
<Guy1524> i cant remember if eclipse.sh comes by default
<Guy1524> try removing the .sh suffix if you dont have eclipse.sh
<Guy1524> hey guys, now that more of you are here, i am going to ask my question again
<Guy1524> I cannot login to unity, openbox works however
<ioria> Guy1524, have you tried the Guest Account ?
<Guy1524> yes, it does not work either
<ioria> Guy1524,  cat ~/.xsession-errors
<Guy1524> here is .xsession-errors
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529115/
<Guy1524> somebody had the same problem on askubuntu, however nobody was able to solve it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/763735/ubuntu-16-04-blank-screen-at-bootup
<Guy1524> on my working ubuntu laptop, the first two lines are the same, but the last three are new
<Guy1524> I have tried reinstalling the unity, compiz, and ubuntu-desktop packages
<Guy1524> with no success
<ioria> Guy1524,  see if you have a unity-gtk-module.log
<monoqube> Guy1524, I think it's working now, I need to re-start
<monoqube> Guy1524, THANK YOU!!
<monoqube> .)
<Guy1524> ok, in my home directory right?
<Guy1524> no, i so not have that file ioria
<Guy1524> actually I do have one in .cache
<Guy1524> ill check it now
<ioria> Guy1524,  paste it but i'm afraid is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1537610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1537610 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Upstart cannot connect so no desktop is shown" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Guy1524> my desktop has been working for a long time
<Guy1524> only recently has this happened
<ioria> Guy1524,  you can use another de, for the moment
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529133
<Guy1524> that is my unity-gtk-module.log
<Guy1524> out of curiousity, is the problem w/ unity or lightdm
<ioria> Guy1524,  yes, the issue is initctl:  did you rename something ?
<unreasonable> hi guys
<Guy1524> rename what?
<dikiaap> hi unreasonable
<Guy1524> im going to try reinstalling upstart
<ikonia> whoaaaa
<ikonia> why are you re-installing upstart
<Guy1524> that did not work
<tusharm> I get that this is a closed discussion channel. Can you guys point me to a more interaction friendly casual channel?
<ioria> Guy1524,  ls /proc/self/fd/
<dikiaap> Hmm
<squinty> !alis | tusharm
<ubottu> tusharm: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Guy1524> ioria: that returns 0 1 2 3
<fub> This is the output of gparted: http://i.imgur.com/ASrBePUl.png -- my current running system is on sda6, the space on sda5 is not used. Is there any way to resize/move/copy so I can use this space also?
<Guy1524> now it returns 0 1 2 255
<Guy1524> for some reason
<Guy1524> would a complete reinstall of unity and all its configurations help?
<ioria> Guy1524,  not sure, sorry
<akik> fub: not easily, but you could mount /dev/sda5 as /home or /usr or which ever is the most used directory
<squinty> fub: might want take a look at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<ioria> Guy1524,  did you do a do-release-upgrade ? from what to what ?
<xangua> Guy1524: why don't you delete compiz config and see what happens when logging into unity?
<fub> akik, so when I put sda5 on /home, then installed software/updates are still on the main partition, right?
<Guy1524> no, I did do sudo apt upgrade though
<fub> but this sounds like a plan
<ioria> Guy1524,  fresh install 16.04 ?
<Guy1524> xangua: I did the user compiz config
<akik> fub: remember that you need to copy the stuff from your existing dir onto /dev/sda5
<Guy1524> yes, upgraded to 16.04.1
<Geo> is it still possible to update a 13.04 to 14.04?
<Guy1524> a while ago
<ioria> Guy1524,  fresh install ?
<akik> fub: the installed packages will not be on /home
<Guy1524> it was fresh 6 months ago
<fub> akik, yeah, so the plan: mount sda5, remove everything, copy everything from current /home to /sda5, then remout as /home ?
<Guy1524> when 16.04 came out
<Guy1524> haven't reinstalled since
<fub> akik, I know, but maybe this is already sufficient
<Guy1524> and just now does this start happening
<fub> dont know how else I can do this
<akik> fub: yes, add /dev/sda5 as /home in /etc/fstab
<Guy1524> all I did yesterday was install some compiz plugins
<Guy1524> which I have already tried removing
<fub> or is there a simple way to move everything from sda6 to sda5?
<fub> s/simple/safe/
<ioria> Guy1524,  if the Guest Account it's not working ... it's not that
<Guy1524> ya
<Guy1524> thats what I was thinking
<akik> fub: you are not going to move everything, only what's in /home
<fub> akik, yeah, I know. Just theoretically when I dont go the /home way
<fub> and move everything
<fub> is this possible?
<Guy1524> where is all comiz.unity configuration stored?
<fub> cant I do dd if=/dev/sda6 of=/dev/sda5 ?
<Guy1524> would deleting /usr/share/compiz and /usr/share/unity* help
<akik> fub: if you haven't tested how to play with partitions and uuids, i wouldn't risk it
<Guy1524> I have a working unity running laptop, should I copy the laptop's version of those folders over?
<Guy1524> ill try backing them up and seeing if that works
<xangua> Guy1524: that's not compiz config if that's what you mean, config is probably somewhere in .config directory
<Guy1524> xangua: its not user based
<Guy1524> for some reason I cant run ifconfig
<fub> akik, mh, I have not played with partitions and uuids
<fub> but I may run later into a problem when my current / is running out of space
<SonikkuAmerica> Guy1524 - we don't use net-tools anymore, you should use ip instead
<fub> I'm just moving my problem to some days later now
<SonikkuAmerica> Try [ ip link ]
<fub> so maybe the best solution is to tackle it now and move everything
<Guy1524> it says this command could not be located because /sbin is not included in the PATH environment variable
<Guy1524> i am inclined to believe that running unity as root might work
<Guy1524> is that possible
<ioria> Guy1524,  maybe we messed you .profile or path
<ioria> *your
<ioria> Guy1524,  at system level, not user
<Guy1524> how can I restore that
<fub> akik, what do you think of this: a) mount sda5 b) copy every file from sda6 to sda5 c) run grub to boot from sda5 ?
<ioria> Guy1524,  what did you do lately ?
<Guy1524> I have working ubuntu unity laptop I am using right now, so I can copy any files over
<Guy1524> I can send you history
<akik> fub: you need to check the uuid of /dev/sda5 and change it in /etc/fstab
<akik> fub: but you know, this is a risky operation
<ioria> Guy1524,  echo $PATH
<fub> akik, why do I need to change the uuid?
<akik> fub: your /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda5 have a different uuid
<Guy1524> btw guys, sorry if I take a while to respond, my internet is terribly slow
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529215/
<Guy1524> here
<th0r> fub, a better bet would be to just comment out the old line in fstab...just in case
<fub> akik, right. And when I copied everything from sda6 to sda5 and then run grub again, grub may detect the OS on sda5 and add it to the boot loader so I can boot from it, can't it?
<fub> th0r, I still dont get why I need to change this file
<akik> fub: your system tries to mount / according to the uuid information in /etc/fstab
<th0r> fub, if that is true...you should reconsider the whole idea
<akik> fub: when you run sudo update-grub, the grub configuration will be also updated to reflect this
<Guy1524> now ifconfig works for some reason
<ioria> Guy1524,  echo $SHELL
<skinnymg1> Happy Thanksgiving everyone
<Guy1524> I get /bin/bash
<ioria> Guy1524,  no idea, sorry
<AginS> hello
<ioria> Guy1524,  just give a look at ~/.Xauthority ownership and if you have file owned by root in your home
<fub> akik, th0r: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/iAryBBJtRARBfsvmxA99/ -- shouldnt this work?
<Guy1524> ioria: this happens for every user though
<ioria> Guy1524,  i k
<Guy1524> and yes one file is owned by root
<Guy1524> should I change the owner
<ioria> Guy1524,  which is ?
<Guy1524> .gvfs
<akik> fub: on laptop screen, it looks good :) can't be 100% certain it will work
<Guy1524> its a folder and there is nothing in it
<fub> akik, this should also be with nearly no risk
<Guy1524> not sure why it even exists
<_d-> If there is any moderator of Ubuntu community around please be attention to update the article about install Ubuntu on SDCard , it's not support all type of Sd Cards in markets. You can figure out about this also in AskUbuntu and Superuser same issue and the real reason it's about the type of SdCard, ( Please update the article to help other users about this issue)
<fub> because I'm not changing anything on the original system
<akik> fub: i've seen people use "cp -a" to copy big file systems
<_d-> Issue it's can't all SDCard format to ext4 <
<fub> akik, what does that do?
<Guy1524> I changed it, didn't help
<akik> fub: in cases where a root file system is being copied
<Guy1524> ill bbl guys
<fub> akik, http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/copy-your-linux-install-different-partition-or-drive this looks good
<fub> Is there a reason I have to do this from a live cd?
<ham1> hi all, I've just upgraded my ubtuntu server from 14.04 to 16.04.1 however I cannot perform apt update, I get the following:
<ham1> Err:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<ham1> Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)
<akik> fub: you know, there are virtual file systems like /proc and /sys which contain things that are not real files
<akik> fub: you don't want to copy those
<fub> akik, all right, so no easy way to exclude them, right?
<jaaaaaaaaaaay> srs question, how can i use ubuntu to help me masturbate better/more efficiently
<akik> fub: also /dev and /run
<jaaaaaaaaaaay> does anyone have any tricks they use to batch download files or something?
<Guy1524> back
<jaaaaaaaaaaay> how can ubuntu help me watch my hentai
<jaaaaaaaaaaay> anyone?
<jaaaaaaaaaaay> anyone?
<jaaaaaaaaaaay> pls respond:3
<krytarik> !ops | jaaaaaaaaaaay
<ubottu> jaaaaaaaaaaay: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<jaaaaaaaaaaay> wats this
<akik> fub: oh ok the reason why you would do the copy operation from a live session is that those special directories will not be mounted
<fub> ok
<Guido1> Hello, Is there a way to find out which programs, extensions etc. I can remove savly and what they are for?
<dr4c4n> just to let people know I followed this link for a full answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/416151/tight-vnc-server-ubutu-12-10-and-unity-desktop
<dr4c4n> also, if anyone knows how to secure vino, I would be interested in reading about that.
<Guido1> How can I get a preview of RAW files in the "explorer"?
<kaan> heyyyy
<blackflow> Trying to install full disk encrypted Ubuntu on zfs root. However, when I try to grub-install from the chroot of my new installation, grub errors out complaining that I don't have GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1 set, but I do.
<Kaff33> Hello guys, some time ago i read that ubuntu shouldn't work propably (data lost) with a hybrid hdd. Is it still that way or is it fixed?
<ikonia> never been true
<Guest48689> I was trying to disable cap lock but used XKBOPTIONS="ctrl:swapcaps" to swap ctrl key with cap lock but cant set back, even reboot won't set back. seehttp://www.noah.org/wiki/CapsLock_Remap_Howto#Linux_script
<catalin> hey
<Guest48689> I was trying to disable cap lock but used XKBOPTIONS="ctrl:swapcaps" to swap ctrl key with cap lock but cant set back, even reboot won't set back. seehttp://www.noah.org/wiki/CapsLock_Remap_Howto#Linux_script
<Juanete> Hello Channel
<Juanete> Hello, I have Ubuntu 14.04 and postfix and fail2ban installed. I have multiple wordpress, prestashop domains in the server, no mail server working (or at least that I know) Port 25 closed, and only sending mails through php from wordpress. But I keep receiving this info again and again. Any idea how I can cut this? I'm worry because I've been black listed and I'm trying to clean all the mess. Thank you for hte ehlp in advance
<Juanete> https://i.imgur.com/Sz1ydKW.png
<mohsen_> 12
<Juanete> Hello, I have Ubuntu 14.04 and postfix and fail2ban installed. I have multiple wordpress, prestashop domains in the server, no mail server working (or at least that I know) Port 25 closed, and only sending mails through php from wordpress. But I keep receiving this info again and again. Any idea how I can cut this? I'm worry because I've been black listed and I'm trying to clean all the mess. Thank you for hte ehlp in advance
<Juanete> https://i.imgur.com/Sz1ydKW.png
<joachimhs> I have a server that I need to install Ubuntu Server onto. This server has no DVD drive or USB connections. how can I get Ubuntu Server 16.04 installed on it?
<joachimhs> I am able to swap out the internal drivers (of which there are 2, one SSD and one HDD). It currently runs CentOS
<puchogenzo> exit
<Thegamekeeper> hi :-)
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: Hi?
<yokisuci> =
<Guy1524> hey guys, I asked this question earlier but nobody was able to solve it.  When logging into unity, the desktop hangs (this affects all accounts).  Here is my ~/.xsession-errors file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529677/
<yokisuci> hmy my theme is funny looking, :S
<Thegamekeeper> how r u ? new to linux, doing computers for years but finally took the leap :-)
<Guy1524> I have tried many things, however none of them have solved this issue
<yokisuci> ls
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: :) congrats! :) U were running windows before? Guess i'm OK, but a bit tiered.
<yokisuci> Guy1524: :/ I'll see if i can see the log
<glitchd> Guy1524, what release are you on?
<Guy1524> 16.04 LTS
<manfredn> joachimhs: For Debian, I had good experience with network-based installation.
<glitchd> Guy1524, 64 bit or 32?
<Guy1524> 64 bit
<joachimhs> manfredn: Is it not possible to "sudo dd" over the .img file?
<joachimhs> to a HDD
<Thegamekeeper> yeah running windows, ran windows since win 95 :-) just getting sick of it now. i do pc repair etc and used linux as live distro but finally using it on my main machine and taking courses on terminal :-) i prefer it so far
<Guy1524> I have tried making everything in ~ owned by me not root, I have tried dpkg-reconfigure install --reinstall, and replacing /usr/share/compiz and unity and upstart folders from a working pc
<Guy1524> none of them have solved the problem
<Seveas> Guy1524: that looks like you removed some essential packages. Is the ubuntu-desktop package still installed?
<Guy1524> those are the big things I have tried, I have also tried some other things which did not help
<Guy1524> yes
<manfredn> joachimhs: right, if you can erase both of them (one for install image, one for new system).
<glitchd> Guy1524, is this install an upgrade or was it a fresh install?
<Guy1524> this was a fresh install of 16.04
<Guy1524> and then I upgraded to 16.04.1
<Seveas> Guy1524: what do you get if you run this: upstart-udev-bridge --help
<Guy1524> and it has worked since I did that a few months ago
<manfredn> joachimhs: Then I guess it would work.
<glitchd>  have you tried reinstalling unity itself?
<Guy1524> yes
<ikonia> why is the answer "reinstall binary packages" ??
<manfredn> joachimhs: (one could make a dry-run in a virtual machine)
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529708/ is what I get
<Seveas> ikonia: it might be the answer, but they're jumping to conclusions :)
<xangua> Because Ubuntu is windows
<Guest17787> Anyone know who to reset the keyboard? etc/default/keyboard was changed to swap caps lock & ctrl keys and now I cannot reset back
<Seveas> Guy1524: and how are you running this if the desktop is not starting?
<ikonia> Seveas: it's been suggested for the past hour
<Guy1524> I am on my laptop
<Guy1524> and I have openbox working
<glitchd> when does that messgae come up?
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: oh ok :) I've been running Win, MacOS and Linux on and off over the years
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: can't say i
<Guy1524> also, this is not a user related issue, because it affects all users
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: can't say i'm very good at linux tho. haha!
<glitchd> gyre007, does this happen in openbox or only in unity?
<xangua> Guy1524: did you add any third party repository?
<Guy1524> maybe, let me check
<Seveas> Guy1524: it smells like unity is starting with the wrong $PATH setting, as it complains about not being able to find essential programs. Did you mess with files in /etc, such as /etc/environment or /etc/X11/ >
<Seveas> ?
<Thegamekeeper> yokisuci.... i think its a learning game.... just need to put the time in...iv run all 3 but linux seems to be my go to, so i thought why not do it on my main machine
<Guy1524> no, not that I recall
<Seveas> what's the content of /etc/environment at the moment?
<Guy1524> these are all the ppas I have added: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529715/
<Guy1524> WINEARCH=win32
<Bashing-om> Guest17787: Maybe try ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ' .
<Guy1524> thats it
<Seveas> Guy1524: ok, so wine screwed up your /etc/environment
<Seveas> add this line:
<Seveas> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<Seveas> (as root)
<Guy1524> ok, thanks
<gamester> Will Ubuntu Unity 8 be able to run Wayland programs?
<Guy1524> rebooting now
<Juanete> Hello, I have Ubuntu 14.04 and postfix and fail2ban installed. I have multiple wordpress, prestashop domains in the server, no mail server working (or at least that I know) Port 25 closed, and only sending mails through php from wordpress. But I keep receiving this info again and again. Any idea how I can cut this? I'm worry because I've been black listed and I'm trying to clean all the mess. Thank you for hte ehlp in advance
<Juanete> https://i.imgur.com/Sz1ydKW.png
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: :) havn't been running Windows except in school for the last years. :) Yeah, you'll always learn new stuff, and finding ways to do things better. ;)
<Guy1524> wow!
<Guy1524> that worked
<Seveas> \o/
<Guy1524> thanks so much!
<Seveas> You're welcome :)
<Thegamekeeper> yokisuci: what flavour are you running?
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: i'm actually running Debian right now. Guess you're running ubuntu? :)
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: debian + bspwm + dzen2.
<Thegamekeeper> yokisuci: yeah Ubuntu mate but i have played with Debian & kali aswell
<Juanete> Hey, I'm all the time connected to my server through ssh throug putty and would like to copy and paste from and to the window, is tehre any better way to connect to the server other than putty and how to copy and paste into the window?
<Juanete> thnks
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: Mate is nice, i was running that before :)
<whyameye> I have successfully set up a wifi hotspot with network manager but I don't see how to set lease time, max # of connections, dhcp ip range, etc. where is that?
<Guest17787> Bashing-om: Thanks I think that worked.
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: home come you changed from debian to ubuntu? normaly it seems to the other way around?
<Thegamekeeper> yokisuci: yeah its a nice clean GUI, just trying to meet ppl on here for more help & info
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: (Y) have you tried XFCE?
<Bashing-om> Guest17787: Great - ( I did have my reservations as to how effective it might have been .. )
<Seveas> whyameye: you may be able to set those in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d -- I'm not sure if that is used only for the resolver instance of dnsmasq or also for its dhcp cousin though.
<Thegamekeeper> yokisuci: not yet...any good? worth installing?
<Guest17787> Bashing-om: Do you know how to permanently disable the cap lock key? I tried in start programs setxkbmap -option caps:none , but sometimes it seems to come back on, not sure if its a virus or a hack.
<Juanete> Guest17787: Did you try in the BIOS?
<whyameye> Seveas: there's no files in that directory. I'm thinking there must be a configuration somewhere else? How does it know what ip addresses to start assigning?
<Seveas> Guest17787: what's the output of gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.input-sources xkb-options
<Guest17787> Juanete: you mean F2 on bootup? I don't remember ever seeing it as an option there.
<Juanete> yeap
<Juanete> it should be, depending on the computer you have
<Seveas> whyameye: it autodetects something usable. The diretory is empty by default, but you can add files to it, see man dnsmasq
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: yeah it's more lightweight then mate. If you don't have a thing for Gnome 2, i would recommend installing Xfce. :)
<Juanete> Guest17787: Did you try setxkbmap -option caps:none
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: but i've changed to tiling WM so don't use mate or xfce anymore. :/
<Juanete> Guest17787: Look here: http://www.howtogeek.com/194705/how-to-disable-or-reassign-the-caps-lock-key-on-any-operating-system/
<Seveas> Juanete: yes he did. But gnome may override that, hence my question :)
<Juanete> ok
<Juanete> I'd go for the BIOS
<Seveas> won't be there
<Thegamekeeper> yokisuci: cheers mate.... iv got I5, 500 GB SSD, 8 GB RAM , so running good, but i can always go faster..... i might buy 16 GB RAM as my x-mass pressie lol
<Bashing-om> Guest17787: unity as the DE ? do you have a keyboard app indicator icon in the top panel. ?
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: haha i got i5 on the laptop, but only Core 2 Duo on the desktop. :( haha then you don't need a lightweight DE anway ;)
<Guest17787> Bashing-om: yes
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: anyway, think i'll try too sleep. Have to get up tomorrow. >.<
<yokisuci> Thegamekeeper: night
<Thegamekeeper> yokisuci: nope :-) im in the process of instead of fixing everyone elses pc's to finally building my water cooled system... got i7 etc sitting just bits and bobs to buy.... im off work tomorrow .. nice chatting...catch u later
<Bashing-om> Guest17787: I no longer run unity, so my memory may be real hazy ,, but can you not change the behavior of individual keys from that app ?
<Seveas> Guest17787: what's the output of gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.input-sources xkb-options
<Seveas> Bashing-om: they're hiding it quite well these days, but with gsettings you can still set it
<Seveas> Bashing-om: what do you run instead of unity? unity, and especially it's upstart dependency are beginning to irritate me enough to consider switching.
<Guest17787> Bashing-om: there is a keyboard symbol but did not see anyway to change keys
<Bashing-om> Seveas: Dastardly dudes .. Reminds me again why I like to run from terminal :)
<Seveas> Guest17787: if you answer the question I've now asked you twice, I can give you the solution...
<Juanete> sorry don't want to be banned but last time in case someones can help:
<Juanete> Hey, I'm all the time connected to my server through ssh throug putty and would like to copy and paste from and to the window, is tehre any better way to connect to the server other than putty and how to copy and paste into the window?
<Juanete> https://i.imgur.com/Sz1ydKW.png
<Bashing-om> Guest2180: Seveas Agreed that 'xkb' is the tool to use here .
<Thegamekeeper> everyone: hi all, finally running linux full time, just trying to learn and make friends :-)
<Bashing-om> !manual | Thegamekeeper Have you seen ?
<ubottu> Thegamekeeper Have you seen ?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Seveas> Thegamekeeper: https://twitter.com/compscifact/status/377458079438483456 :)
<Guest23046> Bashing-om: When I reboot it is back to the same problem. The caps lock and ctrl keys are reversed. I changed the etc/default/keyboard file to run a swap key command. However I reset the keyboard file back again but it seems to be using the old setting or not remapping back.
<Guestie> anyone else having this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1644412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1644412 in unity (Ubuntu) "lost mouse control of system while resizing nautilus and Chrome" [Undecided,New]
<Guest23046> Bashing-om: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration works but when reboot I have to reconfig.
<Seveas> Guest23046: for the third time, what's the output of gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.input-sources xkb-options
<Guest23046> Seveas: ['ctrl:swapcaps']
<Seveas> there we go. That's the bit that swaps caps lock and ctrl
<Guest23046> Seveas: I know. How to swap back?
<Seveas> so if you don't want that, and just a dead caps lock key: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.input-sources xkb-options "['caps:none']"
<Seveas> that's a one-off command, no need for startup commands etc.
<Guest23046> Seveas: [ have in startup setxkbmap -option caps:none
<Seveas> yes, you can remove that now
<thegamekeeper> everyone: sorry guys got cut off there...... infinify :0)    just learning Linux and making friends :0)
<Guest23046> Seveas: Ok looks like it worked. Thanks.
<winsen> Hi a
<winsen> how can I purge partition without deleting the grub?
<winsen> all
<thegamekeeper> everyone sleeping?
<Bashing-om> !cookie | Seveas
<ubottu> Seveas: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
#ubuntu 2016-11-25
<thegamekeeper> everyone: hi
<prodix> hey
<thegamekeeper> prodix: hi
<eaguad> Hi there, newbie question here. I'm "installing" programs inside /opt folder such as eclipse and sublimetext. The problem is when I tried to execute Salesforce dataloader from there because Dataloader cannot write in this folder. I suppose it is because it is owned by root. Should I change the permissions with chown $user:$user or what? I don't know if there is another place to put these files.
<zeeds> Hi. I have a AMD x2 4600 and 3gb ddr2 800mhz, my pc can run 64bits aplications. My doubt is if would be more useful run a ubuntu 64bits ou 32bits.
<winsen> hi all
<kk4ewt> zeeds 64 if your hardware supports
<kk4ewt> and that should support
<Bashing-om> zeeds: Pros and cons .. the downside is that 32 bit software is being phased out .
<kk4ewt> and you can still run 32 bit software on 64bit os
<zeeds> Bashing-om, I see with chrome
<zeeds> thank you all!
<winsen> Bashing-om: hi, are you the guy who tried to help yesterday?
<Bashing-om> winsen: Afirmative . How are you comming along ?
<winsen> Bashing-om: are you the guy who tried to help yesterday?
<winsen> Bashing-om: oops sorry,
<winsen> Bashing-om: I am tired but it shall pass, you?
<Bashing-om> winsen: Awaiting to pick up from where you are .
<Bashing-om> winsen: Very tired ( long day as up very early this AM ) but good for a spell yet .
<winsen> Bashing-om: we could say that. half problem resolved. as we said yesterday sda3 and sda8 were basically the question.
<winsen> Bashing-om: do you know if it's possible to have both efi and bios boot on the same machine?
<winsen> Bashing-om: 2- do you know ho to purge partition without deleting the grub?
<Bashing-om> winsen: sda3 and sda8 will be tough to deal with as 14.10 is a long rough road to get to current . Maybe best in this respect to delete these installs and do a fresh clean install of 16.04 .  Just to make sure one can mount the partitions as before, and "look" at all the kernel versions installed: ' ls -al /mnt/looksee/boot/ ' .
<winsen> *how
<n00b6462> anybody here know anything about wireless?
<Bashing-om> winsen: Mutially exclusive . MBR or EFI .
<winsen> Bashing-om: so you can't have both.
<winsen> Bashing-om: however I thought I read that somewhere...anyway.
<winsen> Bashing-om: do you know how to purge partition without deleting the grub?
<n00b6462> winsen..   do you know anything about wireless.  i have a simple question about probe networks
<n00b6462> or anybody here
<n00b6462> do iphones changge their bssid automatically when they are probing
<n00b6462> or is that out of ordinary
<Bashing-om> Well .. If one were to delete that "primary" booting system on a particular install .. then one would have to re-install the boot code . We still do noot know if sda10 is bootable .
<winsen> n00b6462:I'll try if I can
<winsen> n00b6462: tell me
<kk4ewt> why would an interface change their id if they are probing
<n00b6462> i was just scanning for networks for fun and noticed that whenever my friend turns on their phone, 'new probe network detected', but the bssid changes , and its for sure this persons iphone thats doing it, if tested it
<kk4ewt> the id if for connection if they are probing  why would they need an is
<n00b6462> ive tested it i mean
<kk4ewt> yes it can
<n00b6462> so thats normal right, its just their phone, scanning for a wifi point
<n00b6462> not them wardriving me or anything
<n00b6462> because my router itself keeps getting wan attacks
<kk4ewt> no its their phone enabled to share wifi
<n00b6462> oh, so its not the iphone looking for
<n00b6462> wifi its the iphone sharing wifi
<kk4ewt> n00b6462,  of course you are
<kk4ewt> be sure you have good passwords on your routor
<n00b6462> you mean on the router kk4ewt?  thats typical these days right, wanattacks
<kk4ewt> yes
<n00b6462> okay
<kk4ewt> lock it down
<n00b6462> thanks for the info so far, now one other question
<kk4ewt> lock it down and change the default password
<n00b6462> i dont know why she would be sharing wifi is it possible her phone has malware on it that is making a wifi point for people to access
<kk4ewt> n00b6462,  all phones can be a AP
<n00b6462> im just in a civil case and the opposing party is trying to get information on me.
<winsen> Bashing-om: you didn't tell me
<kk4ewt> and you are on the internet and on IRC
<n00b6462> yah but these girl is kind of an air head i dont see why she would be setting up a wifi point, but now I finally know that it is her iphone turning into a wifi point
<n00b6462> is the name 'any' normal for that?
<kk4ewt> any normal for what
<n00b6462> why is it called a probe network if its an ap though, now that i think of it.  it doesnt show up when i scan for wifi networks with my smartphone
<n00b6462> The name of the 'probe network' is 'any'
<n00b6462> this is from kismet, kk4ewt
<kk4ewt> btw you are really offtopic for this channel
<Bashing-om> winsen: " you didn't tell me  " I have no frame of reference with that statement . please use complete sentences . Now I did not tell you waht ?
<n00b6462> encryption,  no, channel 0, 72.2 mbit,  and a new BSSID all the time
<kk4ewt> any is the internal for kismet to look at any networks
<n00b6462> I'm very aware of that kk4 but all the other channels are like not happy with security questions apparently
<kk4ewt> n00b6462,  lock down your routor and you can also turn the power down that only your devices see it
<kk4ewt> change the default password
<n00b6462> i did, and its not accessible online , er shouldnt be
<kk4ewt> test and see
<n00b6462> but im more curious to know if this girl is intentionially doing this, she was living her, so i kinda need to know
<n00b6462> she was saying her phone did 198 gigs of data in a few days or something like that
<kk4ewt> n00b6462,  most likely not
<winsen> n00b6462: I am afraid to not be helpfull. what kind of os/kernel on your phone? network, 2,3,4,5g?
<kk4ewt> she has enabled tethering
<n00b6462> my phone is off because of concerns, but my 'room' mate she has an iphone, i am running 'weaker then' pen tester at the moment on a live cd
<Yukon> Hello
<Yukon> Can someone please help me
<n00b6462> Okay but why do I only see the network from kismet, and not from scanning for normal wifi points?
<kk4ewt> n00b6462,  its her phone settings
<Bashing-om> !ask | Yukon
<ubottu> Yukon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kk4ewt> if she wants to tether her laptop to her phone thats her business
<winsen> Bashing-om: I need to purge sda8 which takes 2 lines on the grub and I don't need it.
<n00b6462> yea and thats fine and great.     but how does she connect to a n etwork you cant see
<n00b6462> except with kismet?
<n00b6462> she  came to me and asked if her phone was compromised.
<kk4ewt> as long as she doesnt connect to you then whats the issue
<Yukon> I've just download ubuntu onto my T430s thinkpad. when I ifconfig -a, there is no wlan0. Wireshark can't go into monitor mode because I dont have a wlan0. I've downloaded the drivers off of the intel website and extracted them. I now have a iwlwifi.ucode file. I can't get this to isntall, how do I install it? Thanks
<kk4ewt> look in the routor and see if you see her devices
<winsen> n00b6462: you didn'(
<Bashing-om> winsen: Proceed with due thought . IF you have no current release installed ( such that there is access to the software repo ), then you have no way to re-install grub to have a booting system .
<winsen> n00b6462: you didn't hilightmy nick, I can't follow you sorry.
<kk4ewt> turn off tehtering
<kk4ewt> but we are offtopic for this channel
<n00b6462> are there any channels that you know of that are in this area
<n00b6462> :>
<nikolam> It seems to me I can't see cache devices on Ubuntu for my ZFS pool.
<kk4ewt> look and see
<winsen> Bashing-om: what is /are thecommand line to do it in a good and easy way.
<nikolam> I can see disk and mirrored intention log devices, but cache devices are listed as unavailable
<nikolam> pool is made on illumos (I have 2 disk system of ubuntu on one disk and Openindiana/illumos on another)
<nikolam> idea is to use both systems on same zfs pool for data
<winsen> n00b6462: what kind of phone are you using?
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/a7703aba4007
<Bashing-om> winsen: I can read " to do it : ro have several meanings . can you be the more specific ? delete sda8 ? check for a bootable system ? release upgrade ect ect ect ??
<n00b6462> winsen, she is using an iphone
<winsen> Bashing-om: I already formated the partition but I still lines appear on Grub2.
<winsen> *but lines still appears...
<winsen> appear
<Bashing-om> winsen: Yeah Grub boot menu will remain unchanged .. will be there until we boot that primary system and have grub r-configure it's self .
<winsen> n00b6462: #iphone would help more
<winsen> n00b6462: or #iphonedev
<n00b6462> ok
<winsen> Bashing-om: as I told you, I already upgraded it. now my are there any good and easy way to puge sda8 partition without deleting the grub
<winsen> ?
<winsen> Bashing-om: the grub is on sda0
<winsen> Bashing-om: I'll try something now, we'll see. brb
<Bashing-om> winsen: Again .. depends, what is the primary booting system ? If that primary is on sda8 and you delete sda8 then yes boot gets broken .
<laurus> Is there a piece of software that can keep track of Birthdays and show a notification when someone's birthday arrives?
<Nemesis> hi
<sancheco> is there someone ?
<laurus> Is there a piece of software that can keep track of Birthdays and show a notification when someone's birthday arrives?
<kk4ewt> like a calendar??
<laurus> kk4ewt, yes
<xubuntu_noob> Hello
<xubuntu_noob> I'm installing alongside Windows, but am a bit lost over partitions. Any help would be appreciated.
<gamester> Will Unity 8 be able to run/display Wayland programs?
<xangua> gamester: what exactly do you call a Wayland program?
<xangua> This seems to be more a #Ubuntu+ 1 question
<gamester> xangua: a program that uses the wayland protocol to implement a GUI
<xubuntu_noob> Right, don't ask to ask
<Bashing-om> xubuntu_noob: The easy way is to boot the install medium in same boot scheme as Windows, and in the installer choose " install ubuntu along side " and let the wizard take care of all the details of partitioning .
<xubuntu_noob> http://i.imgur.com/2MmdMwc.png
<gamester> xangua: what else could I have meant?
<slev> hellooo
<xubuntu_noob> Bashing-om> I have none of those options
<firestrtr> sup ☺
<slev> dont start a fire
<Bashing-om> xubuntu_noob: Too late for that^^  .. I am no longer Windows literate . others will have to guide you on fixing this .
<firestrtr> lol
<xubuntu_noob> Oh, I'm in Xubuntu right now, from the live CD
<xubuntu_noob> "Erase disk and Install Xubuntu" and "Something else" were are my options. I entered the latter and am in this screen http://i.imgur.com/2MmdMwc.png
<Bashing-om> xubuntu_noob: Understood . but the Windows install to me is no longer consistent . I would prefer that those with the Windows experience come to your aid  to get Windows straight and then properly install xubuntu "manual" .
<xubuntu_noob> <Bashing-om> Thank you anyway
<slev> whats wrong with your windows install?
<firestrtr> what is xubuntu ♽
<xubuntu_noob> Ubuntu packaged with XFCE
<Bashing-om> xubuntu_noob: Well . no help from me is not the best thing you may have hoped for . Hang loose here and await better guidance .
<xubuntu_noob> Bashing-om I appreciate it anyway :)
<firestrtr> oh  i just player to the holy gods of the term no gui needed ;)
<firestrtr> *pray
<Bashing-om> aswq624: Ask again in about 15 minutes if ya get no other response .
<aswq624> Alrighty
<thingfish> aswq624: what are you wanting to accomplish?
<aswq624> thingfish: Partition stuff so that Xubuntu installs alongside Windows http://i.imgur.com/2MmdMwc.png
<thingfish> aswq624: if I were you, I would go back to Windows and make room for Ubuntu first.
<thingfish> judging by that graphic you posted, you have do available disk space for Ubuntu.
<thingfish> *no
<firestrtr> i just bought this laptop with linux im for light weight games for my trip. recommendations??
<Sean_McG> I like Rocket League a lot
<aswq624> Gonna try this from inside Windows
<aswq624> Thank you
<firestrtr> im worried my laptop might not handle it
<Sean_McG> in fact, I think I will go play some now
<firestrtr> knock one in for me
<Bashing-om> ashimema: Remeber to defrag windows prior to changing partitions, and also run Windows check disk after the room is made up .
<slev> 
<SchrodingersScat> firestrtr: can always search 'game' in either the software center, apt, aptitude, synaptic, your choice.  Steam also has non-free games you could try, some are free as in money. what type of game?
<firestrtr> changing partition is a pain. I nearly set set my friends computer on fire when witching him over to a ssd
<firestrtr> and Im just noticing how ironic that is givin my name
<SchrodingersScat> the troubled firestrtr
<firestrtr> i didnt know the software center had games
<Juanete> hello guys I'm having an URGENT message with a dmoain down in prod. PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function PrestaShop\\PrestaShop\\Core\\Addon\\Theme\\json_decode()
<Juanete> CAn anyone help me please?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Juanete
<ubottu> Juanete: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SchrodingersScat> firestrtr: yep, has a bunch, ranging from strategy to first person shooter, so really depends on what you feel like.  although for FPS I normally prefer UrbanTerror or CS:GO, UrbanTerror is like CS if it was a mod on the quake3
<cfhowlett> Juanete, sorry, I missed the details.  patience please
<Juanete> no worries cfhowlett
<firestrtr> SchrodingerScat: I travel a bit so network heavy and high rez will be tough
<firestrtr> i ♥ coding, i just wish  i wasn't so (poop) at typing
<zhangjun> hello
<firestrtr> hi
<firestrtr> can you tell me how this works? (I'm worried I might a break a rule)
<Bashing-om> firestrtr: Well, learn touch typing . 100 times " now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country . " now close eyes and type it 1000 times . :))
<firestrtr> its just a lot of people log on but no one is talking
<Bashing-om> firestrtr: Here is Operating System support .. chatter in in #ubuntu-offtopic .
<finch> pls need help
<Bashing-om> !ask | finch
<ubottu> finch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<finch> how can i install icon park
<finch> ok thanks for that
<xangua> Currently installing Ubuntu 16.10 on SSD, besides disabling windows fast boot what else should I do to get Ubuntu to boot?
<finch> how can install icon park on ubuntu 16.04
<joshua__> hola
<joshua__> there's someone here to talk?
<joshua__> HI there
<joshua__> anyone fuck
<joshua__> why dont you send us some porn packs?
<joshua__> dasdkasf
<joshua__> sudo apt-get update
<finch> how can install icon park on ubuntu 16.04
<finch> how to install icon park in ubuntu 16.04
<xangua> Should I disable UEFI boot:-( I don't know how to boot into Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !details | finch What is "icon park ?"
<ubottu> finch What is "icon park ?": Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Bashing-om> xangua: Disable "fast boot " make sure that Windows is completly shut down if you are setting up dual boot .
<finch> i want to install icon park on my ubuntu 16.04 i can do that
<xangua> Bashing-om: already disabled fast boot, turn off windows
<xangua> When I turn on, press f12 to select boot order but only windows boot manager is available
<Bashing-om> xangua:  Now unless some type of vendor lockin (Acer) is at play . should be all that is needed .
<Bashing-om> xangua: What is the install medium ? That must be chossen as the boot device in the firmware .
<xangua> Bashing-om: USB (selected USB HDD)
<xangua> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Sovem9w0/irccloudcapture507093876.jpg
<Bashing-om> xangua: K, So far so good .. and what results when booting the USB drive ? ( want to " try ubuntu " mode to test prior to install ) .
<SonikkuAmerica> xangua: Is it possible the Live image corrupted itself on write? That's happened to me before.
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om: It's impossible for him to boot the USB stick
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: xangua Then it is back to square one and verify the .iso file (md5sum). and then boot to the install boot options screen and " check disk for defects" .
<xangua> Should I disable secure boot also?
<donjuan> When I go to login to the CUPS web interface (http://localhost:631) it asks for my root password--and my root password doesn't give me accesc, forbiden
<donjuan> can help me
<Dr-007> i've got a network interface. i created a config in /etc/network/interfaces.d/mynetworkconfig with a netmask set to 255.255.0.0 but when i check out ifconfig it does not say its using that netmask
<Dr-007> oh. wait
<taofeng> hi
<skypce> fuck
<skypce> i was paste my password in freenode
<skypce> how can i delete a line from irc?
<Logan> you can't do that
<Logan> just change the password
<skypce> ok
<skypce> thank you logan
<wAaTy> c
<Logan> np
<wAaTy> f
<wAaTy> c
<wAaTy> c
<wAaTy> c
<skypce> it is possible that people change the name of compiler by a petition?
<skypce> i was telled it in elementary, by the vala compiler
<skypce> it is called as a demon
<xangua> I think I'll just dd Ubuntu
<skypce> i think that it is the origin of my nightmares
<skypce> i told
<skypce> hahah
<skypce> solution is easy, i will rename the bin in /usr/bin
<Peyto> hello
<wAaTy> hi
<jayjo> I upgraded to ubuntu 16.06 on my desktop machine, and recently it kicks back after I enter my password. Is there a way to get around this pretty quickly?
<jayjo> kicks back meaning it just goes right back to the "enter password" dashboard
<jayjo> before I'm logged in
<wedgie> jayjo: can you login from a tty? press ctrl+alt+F2 to get to one
<jayjo> wedgie: yes I can
<jayjo> Or I should say... I just did. I hadn't done so before
<SonikkuAmerica> jayjo: If you can head in through a TTY, see if trashing ~/.Xauthority works.
<sohail-ahmed> when I enter gnome-mouse-properties in my command line, it say command not found. Any help?
<SonikkuAmerica> sohail-ahmed: Use [ gnome-control-center ] instead.
<SonikkuAmerica> (or, if you're using Unity, unity-control-center) sohail-ahmed
<Peyto> I downloaded tor and whenever I open it it starts as a tor to web not the actual tor browser. Help?
<sohail-ahmed> thanks but it says the program gnome-control-center is not installed
<jayjo> SonikkuAmerica: what is this directory? do you mean rm -r the whole thing? Do I leave the dir itself or will it recreate?
<SonikkuAmerica> jayjo: It's a file.
<sohail-ahmed> clear
<sohail-ahmed> SonikkuAmerica: Thanks but it says that the program gnome-control-center is not installed either
<SonikkuAmerica> jayjo: It stores Xorg's authentication tokens on a per-user basis. If [ rm ~/.Xauthority ] results in you being able to log in to a GUI successfully, you can assume it was an X authentication problem that got fices.
<SonikkuAmerica> *fixed.
<sohail-ahmed> SonikkuAmerica: Should I install it?
<jayjo> What is this file? It's a few bytes?
<SonikkuAmerica> sohail-ahmed: No, try [ unity-control-center ] instead.
<jayjo> OK... I will try
<sohail-ahmed> SonikkuAmerica: it says the same thing
<SonikkuAmerica> sohail-ahmed: What desktop environment do you have installed?
<yorwos> hi , i had problems in the past loading steam , after purging/installing libstdc++.so.6 and   i dont know what i did exactly but i am having overlay problems since then,  i have a left and a right panel , while some programs like firefox,etc load normally, some others like terminal load and come up behind the left panel and i have to move the window to see whats in there. any ideas what i might have purged ? i think i purged an older version
<yorwos>  of libstdc++6 or something but i cant figure out what to do
<sohail-ahmed> SonikkuAmerica: lsb_realease -a returns gnome shell
<Sean_McG> I've often disabled the steam overlay when it was causing crashes for me
<SonikkuAmerica> sohail-ahmed: Are you currently using GNOME 3?
<jayjo> Deleted ~/.Xauthority... same issue still
<sohail-ahmed> SonikkuAmerica: how can I confirm that?
<jayjo> Just can't get past the login screen
<xangua> Finally booted into Ubuntu!!❤️❤️
<yorwos> im not even running steam anymore but the problem now exists with the other programs i got, using xfce also btw
<jayjo> but can login to a shell just fine
<SonikkuAmerica> sohail-ahmed: Send us a screenshot using Imgur
<Bashing-om> !yah | xangua
<Hi47> I downloaded tor and whenever I open it it starts as a tor to web not the actual tor browser. Help?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hi47: If you're looking for the Tor Browser, see https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian . We can't support the latest version here, but we have outdated packages in universe.
<sohail-ahmed> SonikkuAmerica: http://imgur.com/a/QWrKh
<xangua> Are there any special steps to install Ubuntu to SSD? Set up a swap partition? 8GB RAM
<Zna> I downloaded tor and whenever I open it it starts as a tor to web not the actual tor browser. Help?
<sohail-ahmed> SonikkuAmerica: Did you get the image?
<Zna> I might have I donwloaded it from like 3 different places
<jayjo> Is there a troubleshooting guide for not being able to get past the login screen? I just can't lose this data. Knowing that I can loging to the shell I can recover everything I need and then just reinstall? is that my only option? not a great a option
<jayjo> *login to the shell
<wAaTy> xangua: arch is better
<Sean_McG> someone's in the wrong channel
<xangua> Should I set up a swap partition to install Ubuntu into a SSD?
<sohail-ahmed> gnome-mouse-properties returns command not found, any help?
<sohail-ahmed> I am using gnome 3 and gnome-mouse-properties returns command not found
<wAaTy> Sean_McG: nah
<wAaTy> arch > *
<ribs> My chromium browser isn't loading the adobe flash plugin on ubuntu 16.04. Can anybody help fix that?
<xangua> ribs: use Firefox, while it still supports Mozilla plugins
<DalekSec> ribs: 'adobe-flashplugin' in the partner repo also contains PPAPI flash.
<xangua> Chromium/chrome dropped Mozilla plugins support long ago
<xangua> DalekSec: that's only for Mozilla plugin compatible browsers
<DalekSec> xangua: No, NPAPI is, PPAPI is the other one.
<cyberspectre> Troubleshooting a game on Ubuntu. The dev asked me to kill the game's options dialog with $ kill -SIGINT $( pgrep DeusExMD ) and send him the crash report. Where can I find the crash report?
<stan_man_can> Whats the "Soft Limit" vs "Hard Limit" for Max open files ?
<ribs> I had even installed pepperflash player which didn't work
<DalekSec> ribs: browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash is to allow NPAPI based browsers to load PPAPI flash.
<DalekSec> Which, isn't chromium.
<xangua> ribs: install Google chrome if you want flash
<DalekSec> xangua: Again, one doesn't have to do that..
<xangua> Oh
<xangua> Sorry, I don't use chrome/chromium
<DalekSec> Nor do I. :P
<DalekSec> xangua: FWIW, last I knew you enabled PPAPI flash and gave the path in /etc/chromium-browser/default (or another defaults file?  Perhaps one can do it from the GUI.)  Granted, it's easier to just install adobe-flashplugin and use firefox, or grab Chrome, but isn't required.
<wAaTy> Sorry I use firefox
<ribs> So, anyways to fix the problem of installed flashplugin not working in Firefox?
<DalekSec> ribs: What flash package do you have installed?  Can you confirm by going to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ?
<yorwos> ribs: adobe flash version for firefox is very old. you can use chromium's flash in firefox to use the latest version of flash , google it
<yorwos> yea that pepperflash oops :D told b4 ok
<ribs> It is flashplugin-installer/11.2.202.644
<yorwos> thinking about the fact my system is kinda old, im questioning myself if i did the right thing upgrading to 16.04 (from 14.04) . is there any way to check if my specific hardware is getting better perfomance with the newest kernels ?
<FireStriker> hi
<FireStriker> whats the system requirments for kubuntu
<xangua> FireStriker: mostly the same as regular Ubuntu
<FireStriker> k
<sohail-ahmed> I am using gnome 3, but gnome-mouse-properties returns command not found... same is for the command gnome-control-center. Should I install gnome-control center or is there some other solution?
<stan_man_can> how do i increase the max open files?
<stan_man_can> ulimit -n says 1024
<Sean_McG> g'night all
<stan_man_can> I'm getting http: Accept error: accept tcp [::]:3232: accept4: too many open files; retrying in ...
<werdfriek> I'm using Gnome terminal 3.18.3 on Ubuntu 16.04. Does anyone know if there's a way to change the font, font size, color, bold/ unbold   from the gui (Edit > Profile Preferences?). I've been tweaking some things in there but haven't been able to find options to tweak the font of the command line from the gui.
<werdfriek> Can anyone help?
<werdfriek> What I mean is the part of the command line to the left of what appears when you type. The 'user@domanin: ~$  part
<stan_man_can> werdfriek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<werdfriek> stan_man_can:  thx. but do you know if there is a way using the gui? I have no problem editing a bashrc (or whatever that said) - just would prefer a gui soln for this if it exists.
<stan_man_can> werdfriek, not that i know of
<stan_man_can> doesn't mean it doesn't exist though
<werdfriek> Oh ok, thx. I though maybe I was missing something or in the wrong place
<werdfriek> peace
<techspan1>  anyone know how netcat performs command redirection with stdin, stdout, and stderr. I know the commands to run, but I want to know specifically how it works.
<xlmtx> Hi, any ideas please why the android phone is seen 'lsusb' but is not seen by 'sufo fdisk -l' ?
<Random832> xlmtx, most phones these days aren't mountable as block devices, you have to use MTP protocol.
<xlmtx> Random832, I used this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274028&p=13266735#post13266735
<Random832> xlmtx, and what part of that makes you think fdisk should see it
<xlmtx> Sorry, I though it should :)
<xlmtx> But tell me please, now what I have to do to access my phone ?
<wAaTy> what Random832 said
<xlmtx> Oook :) "use MTP protocol"
<xlmtx> Any link for it please?
<wAaTy> on ubuntu it should work out of the box
<xlmtx> wAaTy, excuse me, I use the minimal package of Ubuntu...
<wAaTy> xlmtx: oh okay :)
<werdfriek> stan_man_can: I changed the code for color in my .bashrc but I found out it wasn't my desired result. I'm not sure I'm seeing all the intricacies of this. I'm not very familiar with these bash files (enough to stare at it for a while and figure it out is all) - but I was hoping I could control: (1) What the font is (2) It's color (3) Attributes like bold or italic, etc  <--- for each of: (a)...
<werdfriek> ...the 'usre@domain: ~$ ' part  (b) the part to the right of a that the user types in, and (c) the output displayed after pushing the enter key.
<werdfriek> dunno
<werdfriek> Even if I could just set a different color for input vs. output would be wonderful
<xangua> Should I set up a swap partition when installing to an SSD? 8 GB RAM
<werdfriek> I set the font and font color for Gnome terminal via the gui through Edit > Profile Preferences  but when I edited .bashrc  in an attempt to change only the color of the terminal output (not input)  it changed the font color of both the input and output and the output -- why?
<venzen> werdfriek: as far i know the font setting applies to all terminal output, so no changing of fonts in the same term
<werdfriek> venzen: I see
<venzen> there may be some other terminal implementations like aterm that allow more tweaking, but in my years i've always seen term output in a single font
<venzen> but you can bold, italic and normal your prompt, so changing input and output may be possible
<ubuntu254> hi guys i have a amd laptop with amd graphics which im trying to install ubuntu onto
<ubuntu254> im have a bit of a picle trying to getinto the live cd
<ubuntu254> it keeps flashing the splash at me
<unicornjedi> anyone want to help me with LIRC? :D I need irw doesnt seem to want to execute
<kbob> ~1~/quit
<vaba> hi
<ubuntu254> hi guys i have a amd laptop with amd graphics which im trying to install ubuntu onto. it keeps flashing the splash at me not proseding to enter the live cd
<vaba> amd
<vaba> !info amd
<ubottu> Package amd does not exist in yakkety
<ubuntu254> yep i know its shit but its all i have
<vaba> !info non-pae
<ubottu> Package non-pae does not exist in yakkety
<ubuntu254> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ubuntu254> is that it?
<vaba> 32bit or 64
<bytepoison> hi
<ubuntu254> 64 bit vaba
<ubuntu254> 2013
<vaba> dvd live cd broken?
<ubuntu254> nope dont think so
<ubuntu254> just made it
<ubuntu254> also its a usb
<vaba> UEFI/bios?
<ubuntu254> yep uefi
<ubuntu254> no legucly mode
<ubuntu254> hi guys i have a amd laptop with amd graphics which im trying to install ubuntu onto. it keeps flashing the splash at me not proseding to enter the live cd. uefi bios, 16.04 iso, 'live usb', 2013 laptop
<jim> what does a ^ mean at the end of a packagename in apt-get?
<RainbowDashy> hi guys i have a amd laptop with amd graphics which im trying to install ubuntu onto.
<RainbowDashy> its a 2013 laptop with uefi bios (no legicy)
<RainbowDashy> the problem is that when i try to boot the try me option it complanes about not being able to find a raderon backlight controler before the splash goes nut.
<guardianL_> the splash goes nut
<RainbowDashy> the splash flashese for ages not contuinming itno the install
<guardianL_> no idea
<RainbowDashy> thers text but i cant read the speed its goeing up at
<wtn4726> Kingsy: still need help with ax88179_178a.ko in mini installer?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<soffia1999> hello!
<soffia1999> I was wondering if someone here could help me with applying a solution to my laptop
<cfhowlett> !ask | soffia1999
<ubottu> soffia1999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<soffia1999> the touchpad doesnt work after suspending
<sruli> soffia1999: did you try google? i see many results https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ubuntu%20touchpad%20stops%20after%20resume%20from%20suspension
<soffia1999> I have an asus f302l laptop - touchpad does not work after suspending. my touchpad is elentech touchpad. I found this thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1490130 according to it this is a kernel issue, the solution seems to have been given by a patchset commit from Linus Torvalds last month http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=689f891c980949d3eb64f61651db53cb347e0a13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490130 in linux (Ubuntu) "Elantech touchpad stops working after suspend" [Medium,Incomplete]
<soffia1999> Unfortunately I have no idea how to apply this solution
<sruli> soffia1999: so your question is how to apply a new patch yo your kernel, i dont know maybe someone else can help
<soffia1999> thanks sruli, i would be really happy this problem has made me really sad for a long time
<venzen> soffia1999: websearch "linux patch kernel". Its straightforward but too much to explain in IRC
<venzen> the stock ubuntu kernel is bloated because Canonical must necessarily cater for as wide an audience as possible
<TomyWork> I'm using Git from the "Ubuntu Git Maintainers" team's PPA, because, frankly, Git 1.9.1 without  worktrees sucks :)
<unicornjedi> anyone want to help me get my RF remote working with kodi? I verified that my latop is receiving the signal
<TomyWork> is there a way to make Muon not complain about updating unofficial packages?
<TomyWork> muon updater that is
<osama> سلام علكم
<osama> فى حد هنا عربي
<rdh> soffia1999, if your interested... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<cfhowlett> !arabic | osama
<ubottu> osama: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<TomyWork> that is clever... can be read from the right and it's arabic, and from left then it's english :)
<rdh> soffia1999, coming from gentoo, building a kernel isn't a difficult task just pay attention
<blut> Hello. I am using ubuntu 16.04 LTS with multiple desktop managers installed. How can I get lightdm to remember the last used session for each user even after a reboot?
<osama> : /join#ubunyu-arabic
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-arabic
<ikevin> unicornjedi, does it work with lirc?
<unicornjedi> ikevin: idk I ran irw and nothing came out but when I ran irrecord -t (or something like that) it read my button presses
<yans> yo
<ikevin> unicornjedi, stop lirc service, create a config with irrecord, copy the config to /etc/lirc/lircd.conf then start lirc
<rdh> soffia1999, and it appears that the git method is bleeding edge, so you would need to apply a patch.
<unicornjedi> ikevin: one of my remotes is on the lirc website
<soffia1999> rdh, thanks for the link in it it says: "All of the Ubuntu Kernel source is maintained under git. The source for each release is maintained in its own git repository on kernel.ubuntu.com. To obtain a local copy you can simply git clone the repository for the release you are interested in as shown below."  is it right to assume that the commit I found above is the repository that I need to clone and then I can follow the instruct
<ikevin> unicornjedi, and they provide a config file?
<rdh> soffia1999, git clone "git:://url" is how you use git to grab sources.
<soffia1999> rdh, or since the git version is bleeding edge I should be able to follow the git instructions exactly as this commit would be included
<soffia1999> i.e. it would be included in git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git?
<rdh> soffia1999, we will have to see if they have applied that patch already.
<unicornjedi> ikevin: yes and i put it in the lircd.conf file
<unicornjedi> ikevin: then i try irw an nothing happens
<sruli> i need a good bash coder to help me for a few days finish and test complex set of scripts, decent payment in return, pm me if interested, thanks
<ikevin> unicornjedi, have you restarted lirc?
<unicornjedi> ikevin:  yesss
<ikevin> unicornjedi, any error in log file?
<unicornjedi> ikevin: oh where do  i find that'
<rdh> soffia1999, you mind if i pm you?
<ikevin> unicornjedi, if it's not already defined, add --logfile=/path/to/file in the daemon command
<soffia1999> of course not :)
<soffia1999> rdh
<ikevin> sruli, what kind of bash script?
<sruli> ikevin: responded in PM
<bytetrial> hi, hows it going
<lambertu> Just another day in developers world, you?
<crazycoder> hello
<crazycoder> can i set somehow a clenup of my tmp for files > 30 minutes ago?
<lambertu> Hello
<lambertu> you can set date and time
<lambertu> use bleacbit
<lambertu> and reset the time
<lambertu> logs will show wrong time
<saswt> hi
<sruli> ikevin: i responded...
<bytetrial> hello
<lambertu> Hi
<bytetrial> hello
<lenswipee> how to change from single click action to double click like windows?
<dddddd> hi scooby
<bytetrial> hi, hows it going
<lambertu> What you want to do?
<lambertu> most settings can be found in system settings or unity-tweak-tools
<lambertu> sudo apt-get unity-tweak-tools
<gdahboy> i have installed ubuntu on my macbookpro 11,3 version but i have probelem in battery , fans controling and screen brightness
<lenswipee> lambertu, thanks. its fixed.
<lenswipee> next problem, why are files in folder desktop do not actually appear on desktop?
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I have a problem. I was running Ubuntu on a laptop and because the HDD was failing I decided to make it into a virtual system. I pulled the HDD and using DDRESCUE I made an image. When I try to load the image into VirtualBox it fails with the message /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root has a file system with errors. it dumps me to a (initramfs) prompt and I have no idea what to do next
<lambertu> Cuz of the permissions, they do not appear in desktop folders
<lambertu> MannyLNJ: You should google exact error message, and i am sure you will find you answer, i am to busy to google it for you atm, sorry
<lenswipee> lambertu, doesn't make sense. If i logged in an account i should have permission to see whats in my desktop
<lambertu> lenswipee: i assume, you are using some kind of editor, that has different permissions then you do, if you would sudo chmod -R 755 /Desktop/folder-you-want-to-write, it would be fixed
<tak3d0wn> Hello all
<lenswipee> lambertu, ill check.
<MannyLNJ> lambertu, Google did find me an answer. Trying it now
<lambertu> MannyLNJ: excellent
<Xlopez69> Весм привет
<lambertu> No Russky, blyat
<Xlopez69> ))))
<Xlopez69> okai
<lambertu> :)
<Xlopez69> i will try
<Xlopez69> kak nastroenie ?
<lambertu> Friday, so it is good, ty kak?
<lenswipee> lambertu, why you say im using an editor?
<Xlopez69> neploho
<lambertu> lenswipee: i assumed, you are, since i ran into this problem not so long ago
<Xlopez69> vot osvaivu linux
<lenswipee> lambertu, im using dolphin file manager
<lambertu> maladec
<lenswipee> lambertu, files in $home/desktop do not appear on desktop UI
<Xlopez69> posovetui vizualny skaner seti
<ducasse> !ru | Xlopez69
<ubottu> Xlopez69: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lenswipee> lambertu, i check .config and it is set correctly for $home/desktop
<lambertu> dlia cevo?
<lambertu> lenswipee: give me more information on what you are doing
<lenswipee> lambertu, i want files in $home/desktop to appear on desktop UI.
<lenswipee> lambertu, I expected that to be default behaviour.
<xJeremyCx> hey guys
<lambertu> lenswipee: so you are unable to create files in your desktop even by default?
<xJeremyCx> I try to untick a PPA in "Software & Updates" but it doesn't work
<xJeremyCx> does anyone know the command-line alternative to this?
<vagrant__> fds
<lenswipee> lambertu, for example a file in $home/desktop/test.txt is not visible in desktop UI
<lambertu> lenswipee, 16.04?
<lenswipee> lambertu, 14.04
<lenswipee> lambertu, 14.04 LTS
<lambertu> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa
<lambertu> and then sudo apt-get update
<ducasse> lenswipee: i don't think unity does display of files on the desktop
<lambertu> on 16.04 it does, not sure about 14.04
<ducasse> ok
<xJeremyCx> nautilus does
<G66K> hello everyone
<lenswipee> ducasse, how bizzare
<G66K> im just trying to make sure if this cron timer will execute every 24h daily 0 23 * * *
<lenswipee> is there 16.04 LTS?
<lambertu> it will if you will set it up
<lambertu> lenswipee, yes
<G66K> lambertu, thanks
<max12345> hey, the archive server that's selected by apt-get is timing out on ping. What can I do?
<lambertu> max, we need more info
<lambertu> lenswipee, there is alot of complains about 14.04 desktop icons, you should check your video drivers
<lambertu> lenswipee, and there is massive amount of info on goodle, use it ;)
<lenswipee> what is a good update manager to get 16.04 LTS? im finding moun software manager not specific for LTS download
<lambertu> sudo do-release-upgrade
<lambertu> easy as that
<lenswipee> Im new to the linux world but surprised that Ubuntu can't get simple things right and its been around for decades.
<lambertu> it can, you just don't yet know how :)
<lambertu> And why did you installed 14.04
<lenswipee> lol windows developers know how
<lenswipee> i installed 14.04 LTS a year ago
<lambertu> windows are for kids :)
<lenswipee> lambertu, dont think so bro
<lambertu> You shouldn't expect linux to work the same as windows it is two different things
<lambertu> You are probably using windows for decade or so, and you want to learn linux in 3 days
<lenswipee> lambertu, never said that. and not going to have windows vs linux debate
<lambertu> Awww
<lambertu> dude, why it is most satisfying thing i can do today
<lenswipee> but i will say files in $home/desktop should appear in desktop UI as default beaviour.
<crazycoder> guys
<faekjarz> Hi there! On 16.04 I tried this → http://askubuntu.com/a/399966 ← (top -bn2 -d 0.1) …but top complains about "top: bad delay interval '0.1'". The manpage states "Fractional  seconds are honored,", so what's the issue?
<crazycoder> find /tmp -type f -mmin +60 this works
<crazycoder> how can i only get the first level
<crazycoder> ?
<lambertu> well, according to my one minute research, you haven't installed you video drivers
<lenswipee> lambertu, can you provide link bro?
<daumie> Hello guys
<daumie> I need help installing ubuntu on MacBook pro 2013 model
<lenswipee> lambertu, no notification on my end saying video drivers not installed. but you could be right.
<lambertu> lenswipee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/475509/no-desktop-icons-after-update-to-14-04
<lambertu> daumie: you should first check if it is compatible, apple doesn't really like ubuntu
<weboh> Why would you want Linux on a Mac when the MacOS is a version of FreeBSD?
<lambertu> You don't want linux on mac
<daumie> Because the MacBook is locked down lambertu
<lambertu> Ohhhhh
<ducasse> crazycoder: -maxdepth
<weboh> no, I am so shocked. >:)
<Wulf> What happened to de.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<daumie> Can't access MacOS
<lambertu> you mean it is stolen laptop?
<lambertu> Cloud locked?
<daumie> Bought it backstreet at a cheaper price lambertu
<daumie> Yeah, I guess it's stolen
<ikonia> daumie: this is offtopic here - please stop
<daumie> Alright ikonia
<weboh> it isn't the channels fault though
<ikonia> thank you
<crazycoder> ducasse, thanks
<weboh> [03:25] <weboh> Linux is generally pretty straightforward, but making a shortcut or link on the desktop is too complicated. How can this be simplified?
<weboh> [03:26] <weboh> How can this simplified for the user? I needed to be specific
<weboh> [03:27] <weboh> The user being me who doesn't know how to do it.
<weboh> better yet, I use Plasma
<lambertu> To make applications icon, you need to find it in bin foler and just copy, i am using 16.04 and there is no problem with that
<Guest46804> hello, i just installed ubuntu but i can't install ms fonts. I get this message "W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/andale32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)"
<weboh> as a binary or icon? I like the eclipse icon but it isn't on the executable. forgive my MS windows jargon.
<lambertu> try running wine by with sudo rights
<lambertu> Well, eclipse has some problems on linux, you need to sudo it, so you need to google how to make icon with sudo rights ;D
<ducasse> !google | lambertu
<ubottu> lambertu: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<lambertu> ducasse, sorry, didn't know, wont happen again
<max12345> lambertu: trying to use apt-get install for me :http://pasteall.org/128714
<max12345> *looks like this
<Seveas> lambertu: also, running exlipse with sudo is a Really Bad Idea...
<weboh> using any executable app with sudo sounds rediculous
<weboh> file:///home/deeno/Desktop/eclipse/icon.xpm
<weboh> file:///home/deeno/Desktop/eclipse/notice.html
<lambertu> WEll thats why i am using NetBeans
<max12345> now it worked
<weboh> aye!?
<max12345> thanks anyway, was confused a while...
<lambertu> max12345, the server was down when i checked
<max12345> it's back now.
<Seveas> weboh: did you install eclipse from source or with apt-get?
<xangua> Laptop with 250 GB SSD, 8GB RAM should I create a swap partition?
<lambertu> Yes
<xangua> lambertu: wouldn't a swap file wear down the SSD?
<faekjarz> for the record: i figured out why "top -bn2 -d0.1" complains about "bad delay interval". It's the locale! In de_DE, fractional seconds are noted with a comma, rather than a period, duh.
<weboh> gzip tar? not apt-get
<weboh> seveas
<lambertu> xangua, if you are going to use this computer for development, you will feel lack of ram eventually, bu the time you wear your ssd off, 250 gb ssd will cost like 40 bucks, so there is no reason to not use it
<lambertu> xangua, especially if it is samsung or intel high end ssd
<xangua> 4 GB swap should be enough with 8 GB RAM?
<weboh> <--- has a kingston
<Seveas> weboh: well, remove that and install with apt-get.
<lambertu> weboh, rip ssd in 3 years
<weboh> I will buy a new bigger ssd then
<lambertu> xangua, you can use whenever you will feel like you need it
<lambertu> weboh, yeah they cost nothing now
<xangua> This one came with patriot SSD
<lambertu> G2g
<weboh> since I am clueless, how do I use apt-get?
<lambertu> sudo apt-get install something
<lambertu> sudo apt-get purge something
<lambertu> sudo apt-get update
<Mathisen> weboh, man apt-get
<xangua> lambertu: also not development, just for regular use
<weboh> what do I need to do to use c++ with eclipse?
<lambertu> xangua, you will be fine without
<lambertu> weboh, libraries
<ducasse> xangua: are you going to use hibernation?
<xangua> ducasse: just suspend
<jacky> jacky
<weboh> um, how to i configure eclipse and what other packages are necessary?
<navidr> does canonical officially support UbuntuGnome ? or ubuntu gnome is not official flavor
<xangua> navidr: yes
<ducasse> xangua: ok, then you won't need much swap. you can also lower swappiness, so it isn't used unless really necessary.
<navidr> xangua: thank you , then I am going to install it !
<xangua> ! Flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<weboh> I might as well find a sword to stab myself with.
<jacky> is there any option to install windows software without using play on linux?
<xangua> Install a Windows virtual machine
<weboh> !Kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<jacky> ok thank you
<frib> Hi. I can no longer tap on my touchpad nor see audio devices in settings panel.  Please help! Thanks
<navidr> unity 8 is awesome ! so sad it is not ready yet !
<weboh> I am having trouble disabling touch pad. The mouse is installed. It doesn't seem to take. already check disable with mouse.
<burn> Hi, in Ubuntu 14.04 with kernel 4.4 I'm looking for the quota module, but apparently it doesn't seem to be in the kernel, right?
<burn> Are there other solutions?
<ducasse> burn: they are in the extra kernal package
<Seveas> burn: 14.04 doesn't have a 4.4 kernel in the repos, so ask the person you got that kernel from...
<ducasse> Seveas: it has the hwe stack from xenial, doesn't it?
<burn> ducasse, ok, testing :-)
<burn> ducasse, works, THX! :-)
<ducasse> burn: yw
<Ittiti> Hello, is it ok to ask for help for BioLinux here?
<jatt> nope
<Ittiti> Ok, sorry
<jatt> you are welcome
<gamester> jatt: no, you are welcome
<Frozenlock> Hello folks. I'd like to update my opengl version. I've added Oibaf's drivers, but whatever I do I seem to be stuck on opengl 3.0. "OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 13.1.0-devel"
<Frozenlock> Any ideas how I can change that?
<Frozenlock> I'm on 16.04.
<Frozenlock> I need to reboot; brb
<MannyLNJ> New issue. I am able to boot VirtualBox and load up the image  of my laptop but I can't get out to the internet or my local network. Can I get some assistance please
<Xlopez69> hi est' russko govoryaschie ?
<Frozenlock> back
<Xlopez69> ne mogy pofixit' #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<halpme> my notebook died. Got a new one. THe HDD was saved, with all data in it. It includes a working os and several other files. I cannot stuck the HDD in the new notebook, because it is too high (SATAIII, same length and depth, but a bit higher, so it wont fit in the new one). How can I copy everything the SATAIII has into a , say, SSD?
<Henoxek> Xlopez69: may be because you are banned on that channel? Or must be registered and authenticated via NickServ
<Xlopez69> podskagi komandu kak registrirovatsa
<Henoxek> /ns help
<Frozenlock> halpme: dd might work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<Frozenlock> I've only used it with ubuntu SD cards image, but it worked.
<halpme> will read that Frozenlock .
<halpme> does any of you have any experience with clevo notebooks?
<Xlopez69> is not a valid email address  ((((( WTF
<ouroumov_> halpme, I'm using one now, what's your problem?
<halpme> ouroumov_: the unit looks a bit... cheap. My new notebook is a clevo, 14 inches, plastic. I opened it to see the innards. On assembling it again, the left side wont shut correctly
<halpme> I wonder if it was a good buy
<halpme> old notebook was also a clevo. It lasted for 7 years
<halpme> Frozenlock: I assume I just have to follow the link instructions chronologically... right?
<Frozenlock> It depends... if you have both your drive accessible at the same time, you can just dd one into the other.
<Frozenlock> See 'Clone Drive' at the bottom.
<halpme> good, thanks
<halpme> now I need to buy a ssd...
<halpme> any brand you would recommend?
<Xlopez69> some one help when i try register ---- is not a valid email address.
<lambertu> Back
<lambertu> halpme, you should consider buying samsung or intel
<lambertu> halpme, they last the best
<halpme> good, ill stick to samsung...
<Xlopez69> but not EVO ))))))
<lambertu> evo 850 is really good
<lambertu> considered to be one of the best ssd
<Xlopez69> but they losse speed with time
<halpme> who should I trust on this one?
<halpme> I was thinking of https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-950-PRO-Internal-MZ-V5P512BW/dp/B01639694M/ref=sr_1_9?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1480073760&sr=1-9&keywords=samsung+ssd
<lambertu> Oh, if you have budget for this one, it is a nice one
<lambertu> I love intel my self, but for my clients i always recommend samsnung, cuz they last forever
<Xlopez69> yep
<lambertu> and the speed is one of the best in bussiness
<halpme> good, good
<halpme> I seldom get so many helpful answers
<halpme> you guys made my day
<halpme> thanks
<lambertu> Enjoy
<Xlopez69> lambertu  slyshai ya ne mogu na #ubuntu-ru pisat'   a pri registracii govorit not valid email
<lambertu> Xlopez69, kakoi domain pocty
<halpme> I think I need some more help: do samsung or intel make 5 mm-thick hybrid hard drives?
<halpme> those would fit in the new notebook
<lambertu> You mean M.2 ssd?
<enyc> hrrm, how to debug  scanner applicaitons   all 'taking forever'  to search for scanners...?
<halpme> no, SATA III HDD
<enyc> sane-find-scanner  at CLI does exactly the right thing, no delay.....
<enyc> but Simple-Scan  or  Gscan2pdf  just 'hang'
<lambertu> halpme, in this standart ssd fit you
<lambertu> you just need a mount
<MannyLNJ> How do I find out where on my Ubuntu system the imap mail was stored?
<lambertu> what system do you use, MannyLNJ
<enyc> MannyLNJ: what did you mean,  a particular mail client?    a praticular IMAP server you have installed?
<lambertu> :D
<lambertu> i am first
<Xlopez69> gmail
<MannyLNJ> Enyc I was trying to run my own mail server. I had retreived mail from my ISP with MX records switched to my IP and was hosting locally. I then swicthed to a different mail host. Now I need to get to the mail that is stored on my Ubuntu system
<Xlopez69> lambertu   gmail
<enyc> MannyLNJ: oooooooooooh thats a black art =)
<enyc> MannyLNJ: MX needs to point to A record, not directly to IP
<MannyLNJ> Enyc yes the A record was to my public IP
<enyc> MannyLNJ: but you haven't answeed what IMAP server you are running etc.
<enyc> MannyLNJ: it depends on the MTA you installed, where/how it 'delivered' mail
<MannyLNJ> enyc, and I forgot what MTA I used. :-(
<enyc> MannyLNJ: did you haev it all working properly?  -- if so you can just use IMAP clien to retrieve the mail
<enyc> MannyLNJ: ok, but what about any  IMAP server you nistalled to 'access' email ?
<MannyLNJ> enyc, I *did* have it working properly but the imap client was on a Windows system and since my A record points to my current host I can't access the mail on my ubuntu server
<bhuddah> enyc: usually /var/spool/imap or mail or something like that...(?)
<enyc> MannyLNJ: so you can change the mail client on the windows system to use the IP address
<enyc> MannyLNJ: add another 'imap account' on that system
<enyc> MannyLNJ: connect it to the old server
<enyc> bhuddah: or Maildir/ in homedir  or ... many choices
<bhuddah> true.
<enyc> MannyLNJ: if you connect the imap-client to both the new and old servers at same time, you can copy mails across that way
<bhuddah> you're right. it's probably easier to use the remains of the mailsystem to get it via imap.
<enyc> MannyLNJ: e.g. with thunderbird you can  "add new mail account"  and connect to IMAP server by IP-address temporarially
<MannyLNJ> enyc, the problem with that is the ubuntu system was a laptop that had hw failure. I was able to pull the drive and dd it to another ubuntu system and makde a virtualbox image which boots but it has no newtwork access'
<ubtuser131> Hello, I have an issue on 12.04 when I do apt-get update I get  http://pastebin.com/raw/EUAYEpX0  it seems that /var/lib/dpkg/status is corrupt, tried to swap it with status-old, but I guess both are corrupt, is there a way to rebuild this file?
<water666> Hi, is HexChat safe to use?
<ouroumov_> Yes
<water666> out of the box? I haven't made any additional config amendments
<water666> Also, could I install mate alongside unity?
<water666> without breaking my system
<ouroumov_> Sure
<BlauskaerM> water666: Should be ok
<ouroumov_> sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop ubuntu-mate-core
<water666> is it wise?
<water666> Because not many people develop it, right?
<hdc11> Hello!
<hdc11> Anybody knows how to add a workspace on Budgie?
<ouroumov_> water666, I think there's at least 6 active devs in the team
<water666> Just worried about using open source software and the security risks associated with it I guess
<v7> Hey !
<v7> How can I spleet screen if they are connected by this http://www.hdcabling.co.za/images/VGA_to_2x_VGA_Cable_Splitter.jpg and I see this http://i.imgur.com/H8m75fT.jpg
<water666> clear
<water666> c
<dorei> hello, is there a way to find out which arguments were passed to ./configure for a package distributed with/for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<water333> OK, looks like I have broken my system haha
<water333> I have install mate desktop environment but I want the unity desktop environment to be the login screen
<handprint> good night bro
<water333> how do I change the login screen back to the unity default
<water333> I think I have found my solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<handprint> afaik login screen will be same as DE what you used
<pandaadb> Hello :) Does anyone know - is there a guide on how to upgrade xorg to 1.19?
<pandaadb> I am not excatly an expert, but i would like to try it and see if it solved my optimus related issues
<pandaadb> I am using 16.04 so i would have to upgrade the kernel as well
<pandaadb> and/or might there be a plan to upgrade that from ubuntu automatically in the near future?
<Netek> hi all, I currently have 3 laptops all running Ubuntu 16.04.  Is it normal for the display to flicker certain elements on the screen when viewing media or other animated structures (js etc)?  This happens on all the laptops I have
<sruli>  i need a good bash coder (in UK) to help me for a few days finish and test complex set of scripts, decent payment in return, pm me if interested, thanks
<TomyWork> i updated my kubuntu 14.04 today and now my active directory/LDAP login is no longer working
<TomyWork> part of the update was a bunch of samba packages and winbind
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<mejnour> Hello, guys. I would like to know how do I restart my bluetooth service via terminal.
<BluesKaj> mejnour, try sudo systemctl enable bluetooth, then sudo systemctl start bluetooth, in the terminal
<huhub> hello
<huhub> the first time...
<huhub> bad dream hello
<indistylo> Hello Folks, Is there any tool online or ubuntu based which can do video editing like this https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rbRieFzbZXA , Kindly provide suggestions
<huhub> nobody talks ?
<TomyWork> samba 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 -> 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 breaks my ldap login (and, in fact, any login except passwordless ones)
<SkylakeMX> Hai
<huhub> hi had you a nie meal?
<huhub> they come they go and say nothing
<TomyWork> huhub that's normal, dont pay attention
<huhub> helle tomywork you are the first
<TomyWork> in fact, there are 1874 people here, *please* don't pay attention to every single one joining and leaving.
<BluesKaj> gueriLLaPunK, this not a social chat, it's an ubuntu support chat
<cfhowlett> huhub, this is the support channel.  ask your ubuntu questions here.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offotpic
<BluesKaj> oops huhub^
<huhub> helle bluesky
<SkylakeMX> anyone need support?
<huhub> to be supported by othrs
<lambertu> Any one that has a clue about ubuntu mouse drivers?
<SkylakeMX> lambertu: yes, ask
<TomyWork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1644428 this is the problem i have and this fixes it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1644428 in samba (Ubuntu Trusty) "Unable to log in with AD account after update" [High,Fix released]
<TomyWork> it says "published 26 minutes ago" - why doesnt it show up in "apt-get update && apt-cache policy samba"?
<cfhowlett> TomyWork, because mirrors take time to update
<TomyWork> oh
<TomyWork> thanks :)
<TomyWork> anyway, great that it got fixed so quickly
<lambertu> SkylakeMX, I have bought https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90665128/lenovo-y-gaming-precision-mouse-m800-gx30j07894.asp and sadly it doesnt have mouse drivers dedicated to ubuntu, but there is such features as high refresh rate and to high dpi, that i cannot change, so my question would be, should i use xorg, try to use native drivers using wine or you know any other solution
<lambertu> ?
<cfhowlett> sanest solution: replace that mouse with one that you have previously verified as ubuntu friendly
<SkylakeMX> lambertu: I would indeed advise you to get a compatible mouse, or you could try to find / make an xorg config for it
<lambertu> yeh, but my old one is going crazy for some reason, so about time to upgrade
<lambertu> xorg it is
<BluesKaj> lambertu, specialist input evices like your mouse rarely get complete linux driver support
<BluesKaj> devices
<rcj12> Hello, was hoping someone could share some light on this.. I have a ubuntu server of which I have take a clone (vmware) : The clone does not fully boot ( stuck at starting apache)
<SkylakeMX> rcj12: what is the exact message where it's stuck at?
<SkylakeMX> rcj12: maybe a screenshot would help
<rcj12> starting apache
<SkylakeMX> rcj12: could you start from the recovery kernel?
<rcj12> unfortunately, the grub hide timeout is 0
<SkylakeMX> rcj12: or boot from a live usb/cd, and check the apache logs
<SkylakeMX> rcj12: it should also be possible to force show the grub menu when booting with SHIFT pressed
<wtn4726> Kingsy: ping
<rcj12> yes, when we press shift, it shows grub loading and its a blank screen.
<lambertu> BluesKaj, the most interesting thing in this is whether xorg is safe for this mouse and computer, since i would be changing refresh rate, futhermore, hot to make a config that would persist after pluging mouse in and on
<mejnour> Hello, guys. I would like to know how do I restart my bluetooth service via terminal.
<lambertu> for example my razor mouse has community drivers that are better then dedicated
<mejnour> Hello, guys. I would like to know how to restart my bluetooth service via terminal.****
<rcj12> Apparently the apache status shows ok, but no other upstart jobs are run after it.
<Mathisen> mejnour, pls dont spam :) tried /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart ?
<BluesKaj> mejnour, try sudo systemctl enable bluetooth, then sudo systemctl start bluetooth, in the terminal
<SkylakeMX> rcj12: is there anyway you could reach the logs?
<mejnour> BluesKaj, tried that. Nothing happened. Mathisen: I'm sorry. I actually corrected the previously sentence. Trying what you suggested now.
<rcj12> Which logs should I be refering to /var/log/boot ?
<SkylakeMX> rcj12: yes or some kind of dmesg log if you can
<rcj12> I can get into recovery mode using a ubuntu image, but /var is a different disk mounted on boot. So cant find anything in recovery mode :(
<SkylakeMX> rcj12: just mount the disk you mount as /var, check your /etc/fstab to see what entry point is being used
<pino56> ciao
<mejnour> Mathisen, , BluesKaj
<SkylakeMX> rcj12: but mount it to /mnt from the live cd this time
<mejnour> Nothing happened
<pino56> !list
<ubottu> pino56: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pino56> !all
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: could you post the contents of 'systemctl status bluetooth'  ?
<rcj12> Okay, that is something I can check :) Thank you very much <SkylakeMX>
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, is it OK if I paste it right here?
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: use the ubuntu paste please
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: there is an command for it, 1 sec
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: sorry, wrong link, you should use this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/pastebinit.1.html
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: when you want some log to be available on the ubuntu pastebin, use a pipe to pastebinit
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, oh... I pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23532298/
<BluesKaj> mejnour, try dbus-launch bluez
<mejnour> BluesKaj, bluez: no such file or directory
<mejnour> BluesKaj, bluetooth: no such file or directory
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: it's running.. what is your actual error?
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: have you tried systemctl restart bluetoothd to restart it? (or bluetooth without d)
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, when I open Ubuntu Settings and go to Bluetooth, it says Bluetooth disabled. It's marked "show status in menu bar" and it's not visible (not even the disabled dimmed icon)
<mpo42vr_> Hello folks! I want to install Ubuntu 16.10 from a TFTP server. I've almost set up tftpd-hpa, copied the .iso to the server. What else do I need to do? When I boot the machine I get the error message "No default or UI"
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<feroulis> hello, i am new ubuntu user and i having trouble with  a usb tv tuner .. i can't install software and drivers .. i am using ubuntu 14.04
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: have you tried a reboot? seems more like an driver confusion
<raddy> I have configured the init script for hivemq
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, its not listed the usual bluetooth devices. It's not even clicklable.
<BluesKaj> mejnour, try dbus-launch bluetooth
<raddy> I am running sudo systemctl start hivemq
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, It's the 3rd time it happens... When I reboot It works, but, I would like to know how to solve it properly
<mejnour> just a sec, BluesKaj
<raddy> But still it is saying it could not binf to port 80 which is not being used by any other processes
<raddy> Please help
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: Do you need help installing software? Or why can't you install software? Do you get an error message?
<raddy> I am suspecting that it is being started as non root user
<mejnour> BluesKaj, no such file or directory
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: I think modprobe -r bluetoothdevicedriver, and again modprobing it would work
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: what device do you use for your bluetooth/wifi?
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  the usb tv tuner had only a disc for windows
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: I see. Did you google for your USB TV tuner name to check if it is supported by Ubuntu?
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: if possible, could you post the contents of rfkill list all
<feroulis> i found someone with same problem at askubuntu but i don't understand how to do all that
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, builtin bluetooth in a Dell Laptop. Nothing weird. And It was working some time ago. I didnt install nothing and I dont poke around my system. It simply updated and started  glitching. :/
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, trying the modprobes first and starting that now.
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: OK. This is a good moment to become more specific. Either link to that forum post or give me the name of your TV tuner
<raddy> Please help
<SkylakeMX> raddy: o no! what's the problem??
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  omega dvb-t t900 tv tuner  | https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000109
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: thanks
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, both requests here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23532340/
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: Do you know how to open a terminal?
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  yes
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: your bluetooth driver is being used because it's integrated in your wifi card I guess, that should mean you need to modprobe the wifi driver first.. but there must be an easier solution
<Delta706> I have installed nova-compute. Does this give me the ability to create a VM?
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: Is the device plugged in? Then try this in the terminal: dmesg | grep -i dvb
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: Do you get output?
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: could you try 'rfkill block hci0' followed by 'rfkill unblock hci0' ?
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  i have done that
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  yes
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, sure. Just a sec
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  how can i use paste to show you?
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: or use bluetooth instead if hci0 doesn't work (can't try commands because I'm using arch)
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23532358/
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23532363/
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: Thanks. Did you visit this link? http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ITE_IT9135
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  yes, but i don't know what to do after this point
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: OK. Download this firmware to your computer: http://palosaari.fi/linux/v4l-dvb/firmware/IT9135/
<teejames> helo everybody
<teejames> ^^
<teejames> haha
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: sorry I got to go, but that output seems fine.. but nothing changed for you?
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, nothing at all. :/
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: http://palosaari.fi/linux/v4l-dvb/firmware/IT9135/ITE_3.25.0.0/dvb-usb-it9135-02.fw
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: :(
<rasubuntu> hello
<SkylakeMX> mejnour: good luck tho, see you around
<mejnour> SkylakeMX, thank you very much. Although it didnt work, you helped a lot. Keep that up!
<mejnour> And have a nice day, skylite_
<mejnour> ops
<feroulis> mejnour:  done
<mejnour> feroulis, ?
<feroulis> mejnour:  sorry fast enter it was for mpo42vr_
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  done
<mejnour> sure
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: Nice. Now move that file to the folder /lib/firmware
<mejnour> \quit
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: you can do that with the "mv" command
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  can you tell me how to do that from terminal so i can learn?
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  i downloaded at Download folder
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: yes, sure. #Change to the download folder where the firmware is, so, maybe try "cd Downloads"
<AlecTaylor> hi
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: Check if the firmware is there by typing "ls -lh"
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  ok, the file is there.. so now i need to type mv  dvb-usb-it9135-02.fw /lib/firmware ?
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: To write to a folder that is not under your /home you need to be root. So, it would be "sudo mv dvb-usb* /lib/firmware"
<feroulis> ookkk
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: Instead of typing the whole name you can just start with "dvb" and then press the TAB key to complete the name
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  ok done!!! (very helpfull with TAB key)
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: I know :)
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: Maybe replug the device and check if it's working
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  at lib/firmware -rw-rw-r--  1 fero fero 5,7K Νοέ  25 16:00 dvb-usb-it9135-02.fw
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: looks good
<feroulis> mpo42vr_:  i need to search for software maybe?
<eaguad> Hi there, newbie question here. I'm "installing" programs inside /opt folder such as eclipse and sublimetext. The problem is when I tried to execute Salesforce dataloader from there because Dataloader cannot write in this folder. I suppose it is because it is owned by root. Should I change the permissions with chown $user:$user or what? I don't know if there is another place to put these files.
<AlecTaylor> Should I place my `.sock`s in `/run` like everyone else, or should I create a new dir like some people, e.g. /softwarename/var/api/api.sock
<mpo42vr_> feroulis: I really don't know. Maybe open the standard video player and see if it has your usb tuner available
<ikonia> AlecTaylor: the current standard is /run,
<Oksi_Br> I'm a girl, 24 years old, offer sex on Skype! 1:00 = $ 10, write in a personal! I am from Russia.
<jatt> lmao
<mpo42vr_> Is it still possible to install 16.10 from a tftp server? I'm missing a folder netboot in the image
<LIquidSWordsman> Morning!
<LIquidSWordsman> Guys, I'm relatively new to ubuntu, and have a command I can't figure out how to write. From a given directory, I would recursively search all immediate child directories looking for a folder created the day the command is being run, and pipe folder_name/file_name into a script
<cfhowlett> LIquidSWordsman, I believe it's something like ls -r | grep filename
<mpo42vr_> Nobody here can tell me if it's possible to install 16.10 from tftp server?
<ikonia> it should be
<ikonia> no different than any other release
<cfhowlett> !server | mpo42vr_ for more details
<ubottu> mpo42vr_ for more details: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mpo42vr_> cfhowlett: You're wrong
<LIquidSWordsman> @cfhowlett, unfortunately that fails my test
<mcphail> LIquidSWordsman: "find . -type d -newerct '1 day ago' -print" is a start
<mcphail> LIquidSWordsman: and "find" can pass the results to your script directly
<LIquidSWordsman> that just lists the child directories. Would this be easier to do in the bash/awk script?
<mcphail> LIquidSWordsman: that is what you asked for...
<glitchd> is there a way i can login through ssh, kill the login screen and have it send me to the desktop?
<LIquidSWordsman> mcphail, you are totally correct, I meant find a file in any of the child directories that was created today
<EriC^^> glitchd: yeh
<mcphail> LIquidSWordsman: change "-type d" to "-type f"
<Zen> LIquidSWordsman: change -type d to -type f
<LIquidSWordsman> Success!
<LIquidSWordsman> Thanks!
<mcphail> :)
<glitchd> EriC^^, care to share?
<EriC^^> glitchd: type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<LIquidSWordsman> This command is basically a cronjob that will get called hourly, scanning a directory for new file placements, if it finds one it passes the path into a script which ssh's into my server, passes the path to a python script, which makes changes to some json updating a website
<EriC^^> and add the lines [Seat:*] and autologin-user=<your user>
<mpo42vr_> I need a different image. There's a seperate network installer
<EriC^^> glitchd: then restart lightdm, it should take you to the desktop
<LIquidSWordsman> Never have a podcast be hosted on a separate domain from its website
<glitchd> EriC^^, umm, that file comes back as blank..
<EriC^^> glitchd: yeah, it's not there always
<mcphail> LIquidSWordsman: have a look at "incron" for that, which can trigger your script as soon as a file is created. Saves you having to poll
<LIquidSWordsman> Shared hosting, can't install or run incron
<glitchd> EriC^^, so open the file in nano then restart the service?
<mcphail> LIquidSWordsman: shame
<LIquidSWordsman> Yeah, came across it in my research, and its exactly what I want
<glitchd> EriC^^, it just spit me onto the login screen again, where i was previously, not the desktop
<LIquidSWordsman> but hey, cpu time way less valuable than mine
<EriC^^> glitchd: yeah
<EriC^^> glitchd: did you add the lines and save them?
<EriC^^> [Seat:*]
<EriC^^> autologin-user=<your user>
<glitchd> EriC^^, i didnt notice that, since i was looking for your color lol
<glitchd> EriC^^, i dont want it to auto log me in tho...
<glitchd> EriC^^, because then anyone can turn on my comp and itll go straight in
<koffeekbd> dhil: hi!
<glitchd> EriC^^, thats not the solution im looking for, but thank you for the response
<koffeekbd> ulrichard: hi!
<koffeekbd> narindergupta: hi!
<glitchd> EriC^^, any other possible ideas?
<Kingsy> curious, after I modprobe my ethernet driver.. can I get ubuntu to autoconfigure the network connection so I can use apt-get ?
<BluesKaj> Kingsy, it should auto enable by default if using ethernet, wifi will take configuring or even installing a driver
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: I don't think so.. Its a USB -> Ethernet adapter.
<Kingsy> I have a .ko for it, so I can modprobe it
<BluesKaj> well usb is a different story , then by all means modprobe
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: different question.. if I do cp whatever.ko /lib/modules/<version>/kernel   then   depmod    then   modprobe whatever     then reboot why would my kernel not still have the sdriver loaded?
<Guido1> How can I view RAW thumbnails in thuner / Xubuntu file manager?
<BluesKaj> Kingsy, what's the nic/ethernet card name?
<zetheroo> might seem like a dumb question - but how do I convert a utf8 file to ascii ? Gedit hasn't for ascii ...
<brainwash> Guido1: maybe install tumbler-plugins-extra
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: Bus 002 Device 020: ID 0b95:1790 ASIX Electronics Corp. AX88179 Gigabit Ethernet
<Guido1> brainwash: sudo apt-get install tumbler-plugins-extra?
<brainwash> Guido1: yes
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: been using ax88179_178a.ko <-- which worked for the mini installer
<Kingsy> but now I have the system I cant get it working to install the wireless stuff
<Guido1> brainwash: now I have to restart thuner, I gues. What was the command for it?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<bencc> is there a sendmail like client that can use oauth2 with gmail relay?
<brainwash> Guido1: not sure if you have to do that. does it not work yet?
<Guido1> not jet
<brainwash> Guido1: thunar calls tumbler for thumbnail generation
<brainwash> I would just relog then
<Guido1> brainwash: how do I do that?
<brainwash> Guido1: similar to how you shut down the system
<brainwash> or run xfce4-session-logout
<Guido1> brainwash: I would like to not restart / log off now.
<brainwash> then try  killall thunar; killall Thunar; killall tumbler
<ducasse> Kingsy: the module might not be registered for that device id, in which case it won't be loaded automatically
<Guido1> brainwash: it can't find thunar, but it is the standard, isn't it?
<Guido1> brainwash: can't find tumbler eiither
<SatoshiRol> is there a config file somewhere, touch bad edge scrolling can be disables?
<brainwash> Guido1: I assume that tumbler terminates itself
<brainwash> Guido1: Thunar may be the daemon process
<Guido1> brainwash: just saw that linux clossed the windows. let's see if it works now
<Guido1> brainwash: yes, now it works, thanks :)
<brainwash> Guido1: ah nice! glad that I could help :)
<Kingsy> ducasse: what would be the way forward?
<Guido1> Is there a way to see what additions or changes I have made to the new install? I want to remove pakages etc. which I don't need anymore.
<genesis_> Hi! I'm pretty much out of ideas. I can't get lightdm to start after boot since I updated from LTS to 16.10 because gpu-manager seems to fail gpu-manager.log is here: http://pastebin.com/FsnWEivt startx works fine though. any hints?
<brainwash> Guido1: you can find logs in /var/log/
<brainwash> Guido1: there is /var/log/apt/history.log
<Kingsy> Got another strange issue too.. SOEMTIMES when I turn on m,y laptop I just get a black screren after the BIOS popup. However from a cold boot it works great.. how would I go about debugging that?
<Guido1> brainwash: found the logs. Now I have to find out which pakages I can remove
<rozruch> Hi all. Having problems with Ubuntu 16.4. Regular freezes often after sleep. Have rolled back kernel, changed c-state configuration after a forum post but I'm out of my depth tbh.
<brainwash> rozruch: no hints in the logs?
<rozruch> brainwash: for me not. I glance at them but I'm relatively new to this and there's nothing that jumps out as an obvious flaw. I could absolutely be missing something.
<brainwash> did it work fine in the beginning?
<rozruch> lots of eg. "Broke affinity for irq" in kern.log
<EriC^^> glitchd: you could make a script that does that for you
<Guido1> brainwash: will I find there things like tumbler-plugins-extra as well?
<EriC^^> glitchd: and while the pc starts have a service file that removes the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file so it doesn't autologin
<lbracher> Hi there! I'm trying to get data over Bluetooth but I'm getting the message "Bluetooth: TIOCGSERIAL is not supported" on syslog. How can I solve it? Thanks in advance!
<brainwash> rozruch: this looks like something that should be googled
<brainwash> Guido1: yes
<rozruch> brainwash: will do. I have struggled to pick the significant from the insignificant for now.
<Guido1> brainwash: great. will look into all the changes later and hope I see why I installed things and what I could remove.
<glitchd> EriC^^, not sure how to do that..?
<EriC^^> glitchd: try adding a crontab @reboot sed -i 's/autologin-user=<your user>/autologin-user=/' /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EriC^^> glitchd: type sudo crontab -e first
<glitchd> EriC^^, it says no crontab for root - using an empty one
<EriC^^> glitchd: and make a script that has "#!/bin/bash sed -i 's/autologin-user=/autologin-user=<your user>/' /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf && service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> glitchd: no problem
<SatoshiRol> hey, guys. I'm looking for a way too disable touchpad side scroling
<ducasse> Kingsy: to get it loaded at boot you can just add it to /etc/modules. you should probably also regenerate the initramfs.
<Kingsy> oh
<Kingsy> ducasse: I added it to /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/
<Kingsy> would that be wrong?
<glitchd> EriC^^, is it ok to pm you?
<Kingsy> also, how do you regenerate the initramfs? depmod?
<EriC^^> glitchd: ok
<glitchd> thx
<ducasse> Kingsy: that's where you put the module itself, correct, just put the module name in /etc/modules
<Kingsy> ducasse: done.. rebooting
<Kingsy> argh.. this black screen thing is doing my head in
<Kingsy> tbh if that continues I might have to totally bin this off.. its too annoying.. hehe
<BluesKaj>  Kingsy dunno if this helps http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man4/axge.4freebsd.html
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: hrm shouldnt need it.. the driver I have here worked a treat during the installation
<Kingsy> also I don't want to have to recompile the kernel really.. never done that before..
<Kingsy> :P
<BluesKaj> Kingsy, guess i missed something , I thought the driver didn't work at all
<genesis_> Hi! I'm pretty much out of ideas. I can't get lightdm to start after boot since I updated from LTS to 16.10 because gpu-manager seems to fail gpu-manager.log is here: http://pastebin.com/FsnWEivt ystemctl status gpu-manager.service is here: http://pastebin.com/YEvZTKNv  startx works fine though. any hints?
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: argh, still no joy. no connection
<BluesKaj> which connection, Kingsy?
<BluesKaj> wifi or ethernet?
<enw3652> Kingsy: hey
<Kingsy> ethernet adapter
<ducasse> Kingsy: did the module load?
<Kingsy> ducasse: not that I can see
<enw3652> Kingsy: i found a solution for your ax driver thing
<Kingsy> enw3652: was it you I was talking to yesterday>?
<enw3652> Kingsy: yes
<enw3652> when i returned, you were still in the channel but not reacting
<Kingsy> enw3652: sorry I saw you messages
<Kingsy> I managed to get the installer working.. totally amazing work on that!
<Kingsy> enw3652: I am not in a situation where I have the OS installed but I cant use the wifi or ethernet adapter on the actual OS
<enw3652> Kingsy: i am sitting i a train right now and internet connection is very flaky
<Kingsy> ah
<BluesKaj> enw3652, well lets have your solution , I'm curious
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: I beleive he is talking about a solution to my ubuntu mini installer issue. I needed to load the driver into the kernel on the installer.
<Kingsy> enw3652: so at the moment all of that was in vein. As the OS kernel doesnt have the driver either.. and the network is totally unconfigured... what is the usual process for this on ubuntu mini? is there a configuring tool ?
<enw3652> BluesKaj: in short: find out which .deb file contains the module matching the kernel version of the installer. extract module and copy it to a separate usb stick. use unmodified mini installer and mount the separate stick to copy the missing module into the /lib/modules/<KVER> hierachy. then depmod and modprobe.
<BluesKaj> Kingsy, ok, my mistake
<Kingsy> heh one problem leads to another.
<Kingsy> enw3652: yeah thats all done. I am actually on the installed OS now
<ducasse> Kingsy: first check if the module is loaded, what is it called?
<Kingsy> ducasse: ax88179_178a
<Kingsy> according to lsmod it isnt
<ducasse> Kingsy: ok, then load it
<Kingsy> modprobe?
<BluesKaj> a lot of mucking about for an etherner nic when you can probly pick one up for 10-20 bucks and have the module loaded by default at firsd boot or even during th einstall
<ducasse> Kingsy: sure
<Sonderblade> i wonder if anyone else has noticed that 16.04 is significantly faster than 15.10?
<POVaddct> BluesKaj: in short: find out which .deb file contains the module matching the kernel version of the installer. extract module and copy it to a separate usb stick. use unmodified mini installer and mount the separate stick to copy the missing module into the /lib/modules/<KVER> hierachy. then depmod and modprobe.
<Sonderblade> would be interesting to know what caused the performance increase
<Kingsy> ducasse: ugh.. it says could not insert Exec format error
<POVaddct> free wifi on german ICE train sucks, at least if you want to keep a stable tcp connection.
<ducasse> Kingsy: try insmod and the full path
<POVaddct> Kingsy: that sounds like module/kernel version mismatch
<Kingsy> ducasse: hrm, no such file or directory.
<Kingsy> Icopied it into /lib/modules/kern_ver/kernel
<Kingsy> POVaddct: could be...
<Kingsy> Alright, back to square one.. given the situation, I have an OS with a ethernet adapter which I cant use. So it has no internet. How do you go about installer said driver on that OS? I guess you manually copy over the .ko file? and if so how do I find the right one?
<BluesKaj> Kingsy, my advice is to get a proper well known and supported ethernet nic card instead of fooling around with little known USB ethernet device
<POVaddct> Kingsy: wait... the USB ethernet device worked in the installer but not in the installed system?
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: isnt ax88179_178a a kernel signed driver anyway? we are not fooling around with something crap if the drvier for it is compiled against the kernel
<Kingsy> its just not included.
<Kingsy> POVaddct: it only worked in the installer because I manually loaded ax88179_178a.ko into the kernel before I installed.
<rozruch> struggling to find anything relating to the problem I'm having with the system freezing following sleep that doesn't relate to Nvidia graphics cards. I have Intel. Has anyone come across anything similar with Ubuntu 16.4?
<POVaddct> Kingsy: verify package linux-image-extra-KVER is installed
<Kingsy> after whcih the installer worked.. I installed the system and now I am here.. kinda stuck
<Kingsy> POVaddct: what is the command to verify that?
<POVaddct> Kingsy: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<Kingsy> thanks 2 seconds
<TikityTik> How can I get the source code for top? Do I need to manually grab it from somewhere or use apt-get?
<POVaddct> Kingsy: if the output doesn't include linux-image-extra-... you don't have the full module tree installed
<Kingsy> it does
<POVaddct> Kingsy: what is the output of /sbin/modinfo ax88179_178a
<Kingsy> linux-image-4.4.0-47-generic, linux-image-extra-4.4.0-47-generic, linux-image-generic
<Kingsy> POVaddct: that gives me the isb device description etc
<Kingsy> so that looks really good
<Kingsy> usb*
<Kingsy> so does that mean the device should be working ok.. its just the network configuration ?
<POVaddct> Kingsy: which module file path does it report?
<Kingsy> POVaddct: /lib/modules/4.4.0-47-generic/kernel/ax88179_178a.ko
<POVaddct> Kingsy: sorry, i missed your answer
<Kingsy> POVaddct: /lib/modules/4.4.0-47-generic/kernel/ax88179_178a.ko
<Kingsy> which looks good to me
<POVaddct> Kingsy: f*cking unstable internet here..
<Kingsy> heh
<POVaddct> Kingsy: please move that module away to, say, /root: mv /lib/modules/4.4.0-47-generic/kernel/ax88179_178a.ko /root/
<Kingsy> hrm ok....
<Kingsy> why?
<POVaddct> Kingsy: then do depmod and run modinfo ax88179_178a again
<Kingsy> doing it now.. just curious
<Kingsy> ok
<POVaddct> Kingsy: that module most likely was for a different kernel version
<Kingsy> oh
<Kingsy> that is different now
<Kingsy> oh ok
<Kingsy> I think that was my fault
<POVaddct> Kingsy: please give full path output of modinfo
<Kingsy> POVaddct: /lib/modules/4.4.0-47-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/ax88179_178a.ko
<POVaddct> okay, now   modprobe ax88179_178a
<Kingsy> alright done
<POVaddct> Kingsy: lsmod | grep ax88179_178a
<TikityTik> How can I get the source code for top? Do I need to manually grab it from somewhere or use apt-get?
<Kingsy> POVaddct: bah! its loaded
<Kingsy> POVaddct: nice one man!
<POVaddct> Kingsy: okay,  ip link show
<Kingsy> alright, so it looks like that was my fault...
<ducasse> TikityTik: 'apt-get source packagename'
<POVaddct> Kingsy: is there an interface with linktype ether?
<POVaddct> Kingsy: i guess it was loaded all the time
<Kingsy> POVaddct: yes there is
<TikityTik> ducasse: what package is top apart of?
<POVaddct> Kingsy: then its a matter of interface configuration. static or dhcp?
<ducasse> TikityTik: procps
<Kingsy> POVaddct: dhcp will be fine
<Kingsy> I guess thats default?
<POVaddct> Kingsy: yes
<Kingsy> ok then.. so if I plug this in I should be good to go.....
<TikityTik> ducasse: I'm getting "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<POVaddct> Kingsy: ip addr show ; ip route show
<ducasse> TikityTik: means exactly what it says, the source repos are not enabled. you can do that in the software and updates thingy.
<TikityTik> ducasse: Thanks
<TikityTik> ducasse: lastly, where will it install the source files?
<ducasse> TikityTik: current dir.
<TikityTik> ducasse: I seem to be unable to find a source package for procps
<ducasse> TikityTik: did you update the package list?
<TikityTik> ducasse: yes
<TikityTik> sudo apt-get update
<Kingsy> POVaddct: hrm, they are blank, no inet ips or anuything...
<POVaddct> Kingsy: pidof dhclient
<Kingsy> is there an autoconfigure option after you connect the wire?
<Kingsy> POVaddct: returns nothing
<POVaddct> Kingsy: there is no dhcp client running
<POVaddct> Kingsy: maybe this is some systemd foo
<POVaddct> Kingsy: for now just try (as root): dhclient NAME_OF_INTERFACE
<POVaddct> Kingsy: i guess systemd also renamed it from eth0 to something funny
<POVaddct> did i mention i hate systemd?
<lbracher> What is that TIOCGSERIAL on Bluetooth anyway?
<bass_> hi, is there anyone　recording with Mint 18 here?
<bass_> sorry.. i mean, recording audio
<roomerre> hello
<roomerre> when u install sagemath ,can u open a gui? i cant open it?
<Kingsy> POVaddct: strange that dhclient wouldnt be running... I guess I need to make a service for it?
<roomerre> i installed it
<POVaddct> Kingsy: yeah, but how to do this with systemd i don't know
<ducasse> !mint | bass_
<ubottu> bass_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TikityTik> Anyone know why I am unable to find a source package for procps?
<POVaddct> Kingsy: but first try dhclient manually
<ducasse> Kingsy: no, you just configure the interface in /etc/network/interfaces and it will start it at boot
<POVaddct> Kingsy: what's the name of the network interface?
<user158921> using google chrome on ubuntu 16.04, layered div cause screen flicker. not sure if a chrome bug or intel display driver bug.
<Kingsy> POVaddct: enp0s20u8
<Kingsy> I guess thats what the service is called.. or some version of that
<POVaddct> Kingsy: yeah, that looks like systemd naming scheme
<Kingsy> ducasse: isnt /etc/network/interfaces dhcp by default...
<POVaddct> Kingsy: you can still do that, for now please try: dhclient enp0s20u8
<ducasse> Kingsy: i doubt there will be an entry for your interface there yet
<RxMcDonald> Hello, anyone has some tips on how to increase the amount of high performance computational tensor-fluid dynamics?
<RxMcDonald> I need to produce extremely high amounts (brutal) of computational outputs before the low level subsystem can start crunching the results for the collider
<Kingsy> POVaddct: worked a treat
<Kingsy> man, so it was probably my fault before loading in the wrong driver.
<akik> RxMcDonald: you need to explain your problem much more simply
<TikityTik> I am unable to do "apt-get source procps", I am getting: "E: Unable to find a source package for procps"
<TikityTik> I am trying to get the source code of top.
<POVaddct> Kingsy: yeah, the hack with the additional module was only necessary for the installer, not the installed system
<RxMcDonald> akik: upper bound system is running at around 600 picoflops
<E-monk> Good afternoon fellas, is there anyone that has some knowldge refering steam install ?
<POVaddct> Kingsy: now go to /etc/network/interfaces and look for an entry like: # The primary network interface
<akik> RxMcDonald: please stop the trolling and let's concentrate how ubuntu can help you
<RxMcDonald> i meant petaflops lmao
<POVaddct> Kingsy: the two lines below must read: allow-hotplug enp0s20u8
<POVaddct> Kingsy: and: iface enp0s20u8 inet dhcp
<POVaddct> Kingsy: i hope the systemd foo will interpret the file just like in good old sysv init times :)
<Kingsy> oh alright
<Kingsy> I'll give that a blast
<Kingsy> this is great info man!!!
<Kingsy> Really appreciate the help
<POVaddct> you're welcome
<TikityTik> What web page can I use to search for "procps" in ubuntu's source code repo?
<E-monk> Hello there is there anyone know why theres no Steam anymore on USS?
<E-monk> im new just learning ubuntu now ^
<Kingsy> POVaddct: curious, what do you think about this one.. when I cold boot the laptop all is good... if I reboot the laptop I get a black screen after the BIOS... you seen that before?
<Kingsy> Its not a hardware issue as it never happened last week when I had fedora installed on it
<Kingsy> of course you have helped me enough today so if you cant be arsed to type i understand.. haha
<POVaddct_> Kingsy: sorry, no idea
<TikityTik> E-monk: What's USS?
<E-monk> ubuutu software shop
<ioria> Kingsy, on what ubuntu and with what card ?
<TikityTik> E-monk: It's in mine.
<TikityTik> E-monk: You might need to go into Software & Updates, then Other Software, then allow Canonical Partners.
<POVaddct_> alright, i'm off. mobile internet on a train is just too unstable.
<TikityTik> I'm still unable to get apt-get source procps, I need to get the source code of top.
<Kingsy> ioria: ubuntu minimal 16.04, what do you mean by what card?
<ioria> TikityTik, did you enable main source ?
<ioria> Kingsy,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<RxMcDonald> akik: how many petaflops u can compute before u break ur computing devices?
<TikityTik> ioria: I enabled the source for the wrong thing, I enabled it for Other Partners
<TikityTik> ducasse: Fixed the problem.
<ioria> TikityTik, no good :þ
<ioria> Kingsy,  it will tell you the card and the module loaded
<Kingsy> ioria: kernel driver in use i915
<Kingsy> Lenono Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics
<ioria> Kingsy,  no desktop env installed ?
<Kingsy> not yet :)
<Kingsy> totally brand new minimal install
<ioria> Kingsy,  what happens when you boot it ?
<Kingsy> havent installed a single package yet.
<ioria> Kingsy,  what happens when you boot it ?
<helpmeh> Hi
<helpmeh> I deleted my ubuntu installations through a live CD using gparted and now grub is gone, and when I try to reinstall the only option it gives me is "erase disk and install ubuntu", but I want to dual boot, what do I do?
<Eber> Hey guys. I'm connected to my computer (Ubuntu 16.04) over VNC and locked on the Shut Down screen. I can't use the mouse and can't find a shortcut that would make the screen go away. Any tips? Thanks!
<helpmeh> Last time I manually partitioned the disks and deleted currently existing ubuntu installation and installed on another disk it completely messed up grub
<Kingsy> from cold it works great. shows my grub, then displays the partition decrypt screen and asks for my password then iot boots..
<Kingsy> after restart it shows the BIOS.. then a black screen
<ioria> Kingsy,  weird
<ioria> helpmeh, can you access windows ?
<helpmeh> ioria: Not sure, just deleted all linux containing partitions using live linux
<leela> Leela
<helpmeh> Which I'm assuming deleted grub
<helpmeh> So I would need a recovery CD
<helpmeh> But I haven't restarted to check
<ioria> helpmeh, if you have a win cd, you can run Repair
<helpmeh> I don't, I don't have a CD drive either
<ioria> Kingsy,  never head of that issue,  it's an old intel card ?
<Kingsy> ioria: hrm not sure.
<Kingsy> ioria: I mean this didnt happen when I had fedora on it
<ioria> Kingsy,  apt-get -s install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Kingsy> alright
<ioria> Kingsy,  any errors ?
<xangua> ! Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Kingsy> ioria: no errors.. all installed.
<Kingsy> I guess reboot and hope? heheh
<ioria> Kingsy,  nope, it's a simulation :þ
<Kingsy> oh I omitted the -s
<Kingsy> typed it by hand
<Kingsy> damn
<Kingsy> :P
<ioria> Kingsy, .....
<ioria> Kingsy,  so you installed it ?
<Kingsy> I did
<Kingsy> damn.
<ioria> Kingsy,  reboot
<Kingsy> its going now
<Kingsy> same thing.. blank screen
<Kingsy> ioria: It doesnt even get to showing me grub
<ioria> Kingsy,  if you are not dual-boot it won'tshow
<ioria> Kingsy,  unless you edit /etc/default/grub
<Kingsy> well it shows when I cold boot
<ioria> Kingsy,  usually it does not
<Kingsy> ah ok, so perhaps its not defaulting to the right partition
<ioria> Kingsy,  cat /etc/default/grub
<Kingsy> looking at it now.. unfortunately I cant copy and paste.
<Kingsy> anything specific I should be looking for?
<ioria> Kingsy,  why not
<ioria> Kingsy,  cat /etc/default/grub |nc termbin.com 9999
<Kingsy> moment.
<Eber> Ubuntu 16.04 here - I don't have access to the mouse and I'm locked on the Shut Down modal screen. Is there a way to make it go away with the keyboard?
<Eber> I can't even choose an option. Nothing really works...
<Kingsy> ioria: http://termbin.com/cj69g
<ioria> Kingsy,  replace quiet splash with text and run sudo update-grub
<Kingsy> reboot?
<ioria> Kingsy,  yes, you get grub screen cause an error
<Kingsy> that'll be swell
<Kingsy> ah HA.. please unlock disk sdb5_crypt
<ioria> Kingsy,  unlock
<Kingsy> hrm
<Kingsy> then its asking me to unlock sdb3
<Kingsy> ioria: bloody hell... sdb5 is swap.
<ioria> Kingsy,  ?
<Kingsy> so my /home and swap space are both encrypted partitions
<Kingsy> ioria: is it normal to encrypt the swap partition ?
<ioria> Kingsy,  yes... but you unlock only root iirc
<Kingsy> I did it because the installer was complaining that it was insecure to have an unencrypted swap
<Kingsy> ioria: yeah thats what I have done, / partition unencrypted.. swap and /home are encrypted.
<ioria> Kingsy,  yes.... but noting to do with video issue, i guess
<eraxm0> hi at all!
<Kingsy> ioria: so why would it be asking me to unlock swap on restart and not from cold boot?
<eraxm0> anyone can help me with my wifi connection problem?
<Kingsy> ioria: well that was the reason for the black screen, since we changed grub it boots fine from restart now
<ioria> Kingsy,  shut it down correctly and restart
<Kingsy> the reason was grub was waiting for the swap partition to be unlcoked.
<ikonia> grub will not wait for swap
<Kingsy> ioria: I was using "sudo reboot"
<ikonia> grub does not know about swap
<Kingsy> ah, it appears when it tries to the mount the root partition
<ioria> Kingsy,  sudo halt -p
<ioria> Kingsy,  then restart the machine
<Disaster_Area> yo anyone know how to reset the trial time on stuff that is only free for a limited trial
<Disaster_Area> is there a trick to it when
<Disaster_Area> uninstalling and reinstalling doesn't work
<Kingsy> ioria: umm sudo halt -p turns the machine off no?
<ioria> Kingsy,  yep
<ikonia> Disaster_Area: pay for the item
<Kingsy> so are you saying you cannot use sudo reboot when you have an encrypted swap space?
<ikonia> Disaster_Area: we are not helping you break terms of usage
<Disaster_Area> ikonia, alr~
<Disaster_Area> i know that's the right answer :L
<Kingsy> thats something I didnt know :)
<ioria> Kingsy,  sure you  can
<Kingsy> if thats the case
<ioria> Kingsy,  you are in text mode, but you have the 'quiet splash' that for X
<Disaster_Area> I think I'll just hunt for an alternative then
<Kingsy> ioria: sorry if I am taking a while getting this.. its asking me twice for my password.. once to unencrypt swap and again for home... this is not normal I assume?
<ioria> Kingsy,  nope
<ikonia> Kingsy: do you actually "need" encryption
<Kingsy> ikonia: yes :)
<ioria> Kingsy,  just one passphrase
<Kingsy> ioria: hrm, is that because of the way I have partitioned these during the installation?
<ioria> Kingsy,   sudo parted -l
<ioria> Kingsy,   sudo parted -l  |nc termbin.com 9999
<eraxm0> anyone can help me with my wifi connection problem?
<Kingsy> ioria: http://termbin.com/gbz1
<ioria> Kingsy,   and it asks for unlocking root not home or stuff
<Kingsy> oh no, sorry I didnt explain that right
<Kingsy> ioria: it mounts the root partition and directly after doing that it asks for the passphrase for sdb5... then it asks for sdb3
<Kingsy> sdb3 is home.. sdb5 is swap (whicn you know) heh
<ioria> Kingsy, the next time, let the installer do its job automatically (especially  if you use encyption) :þ
<EriC^^> Kingsy: what's the problem?
<Kingsy> ioria: well I would haev but it wanted to bundle the home partition into the same partition as /
<Kingsy> I wanted it seperate so I could swap out the OS easy.
<ioria> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/gbz1    custom partitions with encryption on mini install
<Kingsy> perhaps I should have installed without a swap partition
<EriC^^> Kingsy: create a encrypted home dir not home partition
<ioria> Kingsy, sure thing the passphrase is asked once
<ioria> Kingsy, home is automatically decrypted
<Kingsy> EriC^^: yeah startign to think thats the best way forward.
<Kingsy> I might reinstall
<EriC^^> there's a guide to remove the swap partition asking twice i think
<Kingsy> actually no
<Kingsy> I am going to stick with encrypted partitions
<Kingsy> EriC^^: oh yeah??? got a link?
<ioria> Kingsy, so your root in on /dev/sda1 uncrypted ?
<Kingsy> yes
<ioria> Kingsy, no good
<root____5> .
<ioria> Kingsy, if you just need your home encrypted no need to do it in the installe, you can do it later
<Kingsy> ioria: actually... why is sdb1 not appearing in that parted output?
<Kingsy> ioria: I want to encrypt the partition
<ioria> Kingsy,  sdb1 ?   your usb media ?
<EriC^^> Kingsy: come to think of it, i think it's supposed to generate a random key each time
<Kingsy> sorry
<Kingsy> damn it..
<EriC^^> Kingsy: what does /etc/crypttab have?
<SatoshiRol> I'd like to disable edge scrolling on my touchpad. Is there a config file somewhere that has this setting?
<Kingsy> ioria: I meant to type sda1
<ioria> Kingsy,  1      1049kB  40.0GB  40.0GB  primary   ext4         boot
<Kingsy> ioria: ah yes I see it
<Kingsy> EriC^^: two entries, sdb3_crypt and sdb5_crypt
<ioria> Kingsy,  usually we encrypt root , for security, and home for pricacy :)
<ioria> *privacy
<EriC^^> Kingsy: paste the sdb5_crypt one
<Kingsy> EriC^^: http://termbin/v91f
<Kingsy> oops.. need a .com in there.
<EriC^^> i think the best way to go about it is using the uuid
<Kingsy> http://termbin.com/v91f <--
<Kingsy> EriC^^: in what way?
<EriC^^> cause if you plug in another disk it might think that's it and it would trash the partition
<Kingsy> its using the UUID in that file tho
<EriC^^> ubuntu by default now uses offset=1024 in it so it doesnt trash the uuid so it can use it next time
<EriC^^> ah good i didnt check it yet :)
<EriC^^> ok maybe modifying the line will remove the passphrase
<Kingsy> any idea of the mod? tbh I could probably start googling now
<Kingsy> you guys have given me ALOT of good info today
<EriC^^> try putting this sdb5_crypt UUID=04e133f9-4cc0-44ac-b4b7-0766a64b410c /dev/urandom   swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256,size=256
<EriC^^> i'm not sure if you have to put luks there or what really
<EriC^^> maybe somebody who knows more about these stuff can help
<Kingsy> alrigth
<Kingsy> I'll try it when I get home
<ioria> Kingsy,  if you want encryption, you need to do it on root too
<EriC^^> try this, this is the ubuntu default i think
<Kingsy> gotta run now.. or traffic is going to kick my ass
<ElLoco> Hello, I need help with this: 'mv *.jpg *.JPG' what is wrong?
<Kingsy> ioria: well I am not bothered about / being encrpyted really. just /home
<EriC^^> sdb5_crypt UUID=04e133f9-4cc0-44ac-b4b7-0766a64b410c dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64
<Kingsy> ok
<EriC^^> ElLoco: that wont work
<ioria> Kingsy, so, you don't need to do it in the installer
<EriC^^> ElLoco: try rename 's/.jpg$/.JPG/' *.jpg
<ioria> Kingsy, sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u user
<ElLoco> EriC^^, I can't rename files in that way?
<EriC^^> ElLoco: nope, after expansion the command is mv 1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg .JPG
<ElLoco> Ahhh, ok EriC^^ , I will use rename instead
<Kingsy> ioria: but if I wanted the encrypted partition option I need to do it in the isntaller.
<ElLoco> thanks
<EriC^^> ElLoco: no problem
<ioria> Kingsy, ok
<Kingsy> well I am off for now.
<EriC^^> Kingsy: sorry there was a typo in the last one
<EriC^^> sdb5_crypt UUID=04e133f9-4cc0-44ac-b4b7-0766a64b410c /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64
<EriC^^> i think that should work and leave the uuid in tact and stuff
<Kingsy> ioria: EriC^^ thanks so much for your help. I'll poick this back up in a couple of hours I hope
<Kingsy> EriC^^: oh alright!! I'll give it a blast as soon as I get home
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<Kingsy> very awesome guys, thanks
<ioria> Kingsy, no prob
<EriC^^> no problem
<robot> olaaaaaaa
<robot> ke tal estas
<Nemesis> hi
<robot> ablo español
<EriC^^> !es | robot
<ubottu> robot: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Nemesis> español
<kbob> latino
<robot> os espero a todos
<robot> me llamo jose luis y tu
<Nemesis> Nemesis
<iffi> hola
<Nemesis> hola
<Nemesis> en ubuntu.es no hay nadie.. solo yo
<Artemis3> #ubuntu-es
<iffi> No hablo español, pero tengo google translate
<Nemesis> good
<kk4ewt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<iffi> So, I recently wrote a program that installs metasploit-framework and armitage on Ubuntu
<iffi> are any of you interested? its on my github
<Nemesis> español iffi
<robot> me gustaria charlar cn vos
<teward> !offtopic | iffi
<ubottu> iffi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iffi> oh sorry
<EleanorEllis> My friend's hard disk keeps filling up. Deja Dup was set to automatically backup but I have disabled it. Trouble is I can't remember what folder it was backing up to so I can't find the files to delete. How would I search for them?
<sharp9> Whats up guyys, quick question. I'm trying to make my keyboard back light on my MacBook Pro, but I can't seem to get it to work. any recommendations? I tried editing the smc::kbd_backlight parameters :P
<mpo42vr> Guys, how do I install software in 16.10? I have registered at UbuntuOne, I can login at https://login.ubuntu.com/ and yet Software Center tells me I enter a wrong email/password which I don't
<ikonia> software center shoudl be using your local username/password
<ikonia> not ubuntu one
<eaguad> iffi, can you help me with something, please?
<mpo42vr> ikonia: Software Center asks for an email
<ikonia> mpo42vr: it shouldn't
<ikonia> that should be optional
<mpo42vr> ikonia: So, what do I do wrong?
<ikonia> mpo42vr: I don't know,
<mpo42vr> I can only enter an email
<ikonia> when you open software center, it should not prompt you for anything
<ikonia> it should only prompt you for a login if you are "puchasing" something
<mpo42vr> ikonia: It prompts me for the email when I try to install software
<ikonia> what software
<mpo42vr> A snap
<ikonia> "what software"
<mpo42vr> libreoffice
<ikonia> so that poses an interesting question, I don't know how snaps pickup from the repos in terms of "auth"
<cctlpt> ikonia, what de/wm do you use? im curious
<ikonia> cctlpt: doesn't matter what I use
<lambertu> any one need help?
<lambertu> have few minutes
<cctlpt> ikonia, i just wanna know
<ikonia> cctlpt: it doesn't matter, as I've told you a few times
<cctlpt> ikonia, i respect you for all your unix related knowledge
<cctlpt> thats why i wanna know what de/wm you use
<ikonia> it really doesn't matter, what matters is what you want/use
<cctlpt> ikonia, maybe i will discover something new, who knows
<BluesKaj> seems to matter to him :-)
<mpo42vr> lambertu: You could tell me how to install software with software center :p
<xangua> Should I set up a swap partition on SSD install? 250 GB, 8 GB RAM, regular use and some video edition and gaming
<lambertu> mpo42vr, which version of ubuntu are you on?
<ikonia> mpo42vr: I think the problem is snap - not "installing software" I'm trying to read/understand how it auth's for snaps, as I don't know
<lambertu> xangua, as i told you before, you should only when you will see a need for that, until then you don't need it, since swap space will wear your ssd down
<mpo42vr> lambertu: He's unlikely to need and use swap anyway
<lambertu> mpo42vr, i know
<ikonia> mpo42vr: how do you asses that ?
<lambertu> mpo42vr, he just want to tweak his system
<ikonia> swap can be very useful
<BluesKaj> heh, I have only 6GB RAM , but haven't used a swap for about 6 months with no illl effects so far
<lambertu> when you are on heavy loads and don't want your system to freeze
<ikonia> "he won't use swap" is a bad thing to say blind
<ikonia> you need to understand the use case of the system
<mpo42vr> eh
<ikonia> just because he has ram doesn't mean he won't use swap, or won't benifit from swap
<mpo42vr> ikonia: You have a very unlikable persona
<lambertu> true, but 8 gb of ram is enough for standart user anyways
<newke> hello. i currently use ubuntu gnome 16.10. last few updates screwed and then pulse audio. im thinking about moving to 16.04 to avoid such inconveniences. do 16.04 sometimes screw things up too? should i move to 16.04?
<newke> screwed and then fixed *
<ikonia> 8gb is pleanty but how you do you know he won't use it, how do you know he won't benifit from swap based on just one fact "he has 8gb of ram"
<mpo42vr> ikonia: Read what I wrote
<lambertu> since i am developer, and i just moved from 8gb system
<ikonia> mpo42vr: about what ? I'm trying to find the snap info for you,
<mpo42vr> ikonia: If that's a problem for you - don't
<ikonia> mpo42vr: it's not, it's interesting to know, I've never looked at the auth system/requirements for pulling in a snap before
<ikonia> mpo42vr: out of interest, can you install a "non-snap" package, say from the core repo without problem ?
<lambertu> what are you discussing about?
<cctlpt> ikonia, if you like, you could pm me and tell me what de/wm you use
<ikonia> cctlpt: no
<mpo42vr> ikonia: It seems like I only get snaps to install
<ikonia> cctlpt: please stop asking, I've responded to you many times on this
<Hanumaan> I have just did a huge wrong .. with this command "mv randomfile.txt VeryImportantHugeFile.data" is there a way to recover? using ubuntu.
<ikonia> mpo42vr: really, you don't see any traditional packages ?
<cctlpt> ikonia, ok, i will stop
<ikonia> cctlpt: thank you
<ikonia> Hanumaan: no
<xangua> ikonia: how about setting up a 4 GB swap partition and set the swapiness to 10?
<mpo42vr> ikonia: I tried a few apps and all I got were snaps
<ikonia> xangua: what about it ?
<ikonia> mpo42vr: and this is on a standard 16.10 install ?
<ikonia> mpo42vr: nothing changed etc etc
<mpo42vr> I did a network install
<mpo42vr> But have only booted into it
<ikonia> mpo42vr: out of interest if you do "apt-cache search $package name" does it show snaps or packages ?
<xangua> ikonia: would that be a sane option for SSD?
<ikonia> (pick any random package you want)
<ikonia> xangua: SSD has nothing to do with it, it's your use case
<mpo42vr> ikonia: Yes, I can install all packages with apt
<ikonia> mpo42vr: interesting so software center is only presenting snaps for some reason
<ikonia> mpo42vr: there have been comments that there are two versions of software center, I wonder if you have the "right" one
<ikonia> I suspect that problem is mostly from upgrades though, rather than clean instlls
<lambertu> xangua, have your system ever frozen?
<xangua> lambertu: brand new computer, but my old one never did
<ikonia> what has "frozen" got to do with it ?
<xangua> Ubuntu install, but dropped water on it :-(
<mpo42vr> xangua: Thinkpads ftw
<ikonia> now you're just saying random hardware names ???
<lambertu> xangua, then the only case in which you will use swap space is hibernation, or in other words suspend mode, if you use it, you should set 8 gb swap space
<ikonia> xangua: lets cut to the chase, what's the actual use case you're trying to build for
<hacker> hey
<SatoshiRol> Hi guys! I'm looking for a way to disable the edge scroll on the touch pad. Is there a config file somewhere that controls this?
<ducasse> lambertu: suspend and hibernate are two different things
<ghabit> Hello! I have installed nvidia driver using software-properties-gtk just by choosing them. Is it working for amd cards? My mate is installing ubuntu, and he needs help.
<asd123> Hi!
<xangua> lambertu: oh I want suspend, that settles it thanks
<asd123> Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP they say I need to do $ sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ - which I did. But I'm wondering why $ sudo apt-cache search lamp-server doesn't bring anything?
<ikonia> it's a meta package
<psikokiller23> hi
<ducasse> xangua: hibernate or suspend?
<lambertu> suspend rocks
<psikokiller23> what is the purpose of this chat?
<lambertu> ghabit, you should check according to your mates video card, some cards has really good support
<lambertu> To help people who are new on ubuntu and to improve our own knowledge
<ghabit> lambertu, so software-properties-gtk will work? As it works for nvidia cards?
<hawk_> ola
<ikonia> ghabit: probably not
<hawk_> br aqi ?
<psikokiller23> lambertu, ty
<ikonia> ghabit: the amd cards / drivers / xorg setup is a bit of a mess at the moment with old card support / new card new system mix
<ghabit> ikonia, how to install amd drivers? Easiest way. :) Thanks!
<lambertu> ghabit, nvidia and amd are two different video cards, they have different drivers, what card is he using and what system is he on?
<ikonia> ghabit: you need to look at his card model - and see which "version" of the amd drivers and which xorg version is compatible with it
<ikonia> ghabit: it's a bit in the middle of a transition state
<lambertu> ikonia, depends on video card
<arseniev> hello, guys
<lambertu> Hello mate
<ikonia> lambertu: I know, I just said that, did you read the clear information I gave him ?
<arseniev> chlen
<lambertu> i was referring to you previous message :)
<ikonia> lambertu: which one ?
<sharp9> Hey guys, anyone know anything about activation the keyboard lights on 16.04 on a macbook pro mid 2010? can't get it to work :P
<lambertu> ikonia, the one before you explained everything
<lambertu> sharp9, have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/812734/macbook-pro-backlight-control-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04 ?
<lambertu> does mirc support clear command?
<lambertu> ./clear
<CRCurself> Hello all.
<lambertu> yeh /clear it is :)
<lambertu> hello
<asdasdasdasdasda> hi
<CRCurself> Question for you.
<lambertu> Go on
<CRCurself> How does a host computer know the IP of a computer on the same network in order to send an ARP request? From what I understand, you must know the IP in order to map it to a HW address.
<ikonia> it's in the tcp stack
<ikonia> look up the 7 layers
<ikonia> try the ##networking channel too
<lambertu> ikonia, what do you do for a living?
<ikonia> mpo42vr: can you get the package name of your software center version on you system please (and if possible the version tag)
<ikonia> lambertu: doesn't matter
<CRCurself> I know the 7 layers, but I'm stuck on this problem. the networking channel is having issues which is why I came here.
<sharp9> lambertu, I was checking that answer out last night. I'm going back to it now. thanks for checking!
<ikonia> CRCurself: networking channel is just fine
<CRCurself> Okay, thanks for your help.
<lambertu> ikonia, how old are you?
<ikonia> lambertu: again, doesn't matter
<lambertu> ikonia, are you russian?
<ikonia> lambertu: please stop with the questions
<lambertu> ikonia, what's wrong with them?
<ikonia> they have nothing to do with this channel
<lambertu> ikonia, would you answer them in pm?
<ikonia> no
<reductio> why does apt-get remove samba* removes many packages that whose name do not start with samba?
<lambertu> ikonia, so they have nothing to do with this channel?
<ikonia> lambertu: correct
<ikonia> reductio: dependencies
<lambertu> because * selects everything that goes after samba
<ikonia> reductio: some packages will depend on the samba package, so if you remove samba, the packages that need them to function will also be removed
<lambertu> you should be specific on what you want to remove
<reductio> ikonia, not really, cryptomator is not a dependency, for example
<ikonia> reductio: are you sure, even optional
<ghabit> lambertu, hd 7850 on 16.04 lst
<ikonia> reductio: it can also be a reverse dependency, eg: it was installed by samba,
<ghabit> *lts
<reductio> lambertu, i intend to remove everything starting with samba so...
<ikonia> reductio: do an apt-get autoclean first
<ikonia> reductio: see if you have any that are pending clean up
<reductio> ikonia, will try, but i think ive do it before
<ikonia> reductio: worth checking, also worth checking if that package was pulled in as a depdency of samba, or a if samba is removing a dependency, that that package depends on, rather than directly depends on samba, it's all linked
<reductio> ikonia, tried it but same result, for a better known example than cryptomator, it is removing vlc also :s
<jayjo> I can't get through the login screen of ubuntu 16.06, but I can access my machine through a shell. Any ideas why this would happen, or have you heard of this before?
<ikonia> reductio: trace the dependencies though
<ikonia> reductio: I'll bet you'll find it's a dependency of a dependency
<ikonia> jayjo: hard disk full home partition read only, no space on the home partition, wrong partitions on the home directory
<ikonia> jayjo: does it login, then flash and go back to the login prompt ?
<jayjo> ikonia: that's exactly what it does
<ikonia> jayjo: %90 of the time is because it can't write to the directories in your home directory, readonly/nospace/wrong permissions
<lambertu> reductio, have you checked https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa
<reductio> ikonia, samba is a dependency of vlc? sounds weird... i could probably read the manual on this but can you tell me how to find the dependencies of a package?
<jayjo> so login to the shell and remove some things from my home directory?
<ikonia> reductio: no, samba takes something away as a dependency that vlc also needs so vlc has to go to
<ikonia> jayjo: look at why it can't write to the home directory
<ikonia> not randomly remove things
<jayjo> why could that have changed?
<reductio> ikonia, now it makes sense
<ikonia> jayjo: work out the problem first, then work out why it's broke
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> need help getting wireless mouse working in 16.10
<shadaloo> mouse is a logitech g700s
<rht> asking for registration code plz
<ikonia> registration to what ?
<rht> hmm....linux community website?
<ikonia> nothing to do with this channel
<rht> oops!
<ikonia> the website should say where to get a registration code
<rht> hmm...
<shadaloo> i have a completely up to date 16.10 installation
<lambertu> and?
<shadaloo> and my wireless mouse cursor is not updating
<lambertu> remind me your mouse model
<shadaloo> g700s
<shadaloo> i can see the mouse hovering over things
<shadaloo> but the cursor is stuck in the very top left of the display
<shadaloo> not sure how ubuntu forgot logitech unifying wireless mouse support in a major release
<knittell> hello all
<knittell> I've got a small problem
<knittell> if i minimize an internet page i dont find it back anymore
<knittell> abuntu mate
<knittell> "howto"?
<knittell> "ubuntu" anyway
<lambertu> shadaloo, have you tried using it with cable?
<shadaloo> yes
<shadaloo> nothing
<ioria> !info solaar
<ubottu> solaar (source: solaar): Logitech Unifying Receiver peripherals manager for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2+dfsg-7 (yakkety), package size 92 kB, installed size 414 kB
<athena> hi
<shadaloo> i tried solaar in the live session
<shadaloo> and it didn't detect any logitech devices
<shadaloo> it's a pretty dated package
<ioria> !info solaar-gnome3
<ubottu> solaar-gnome3 (source: solaar): GNOME Shell/Unity integration for Solaar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2+dfsg-7 (yakkety), package size 7 kB, installed size 30 kB
<knittell> my headphones are logitech and they work
<backbox> gagagagaga
<backbox> AAA
<backbox> a
<backbox> a
<backbox> a
<backbox> a
<backbox> a
<knittell> somebody like to help me please?
<athena> this is my 1st try
<shadaloo> installing ioria
<athena> what is ioria
<ioria> athena wha, wha is ?
<knittell> i'm perhaps stupid, but if i minimize a an internet page its simply gone
<athena> ioria
<knittell> now i have youtube music playing, but cant stop it nowhere :)
<knittell> kk, rebooting but i want to know the normal way
<knittell> what is ioria?
<athena> any opinions on gnome 16.4
<shadaloo> how do I install nvidia-370
<shadaloo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<ioria> shadaloo, from ppa, i guess
<shadaloo> solaar didn't even start
<shadaloo> ioria:
<shadaloo> i can't copy the error
<shadaloo> because i can't mouse xD
<stan_man_can> If I have a service that's listening on 127.0.0.1:8750 do I need to al low that port in ufw?
<Geo> some asshat decided to reboot in the middle of a version upgrade- lsb-release -a thinks it is at 14.04 so I can't resume the update, but all the apt packages, etc, cant be updated... is there anyway to force it to 'just try again' ?
<knittell> ctrl V maybe?
<shadaloo> jesus christ
<EriC^^> Geo: better reinstall from backup, there's no way of knowing what will be missing
<athena> any opinons on gnome 16.4
<shadaloo> is ubuntu even being developed anymore?
<shadaloo> how do you push a release without mouse drivers >.>
<EriC^^> shadaloo: are you still developing?
<shadaloo> i just left mint
<shadaloo> EriC^^: developing your mom
<ioria> shadaloo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/719147/is-it-possible-to-manage-pair-logitech-unifying-devices-in-ubuntu-15-10
<Geo> doing do-release-upgrade shows it trying to grab utopic stuff, which obviously wouldn't work
<knittell> i have an msi mouse and it works
<knittell> ubuntu mate
<shadaloo> ioria: how am i suposed to copy that link xD
<ioria> shadaloo,  another mouse ?
<EriC^^> shadaloo: kiss your computer screen
<ioria> lol
<glitchd> knittell, you would jus close all the browsers
<knittell> you guys and girls dont want to remeber me?
<shadaloo> ioria: i already told you solaar doesn't even start
<knittell> i still had not one response until now :(
<knittell> thats the point if i close by the icon, that youtube still moves on
<knittell> lol
<shadaloo> what is the command to check what gdm I am using?
<shadaloo> people have suggested not using light
<ioria> shadaloo,  using unity, gnome ?
<ioria> shadaloo,  gdm is for gnome
<ioria> shadaloo,  lightdm for unity
<athena> what does gnome stand for
<lambertu> no information regarding g700s, unless you could copy me your xrog config
<lambertu> small people
<ioria> athena, GNU Network Object Model
<lambertu> why so serious hue hue hue
<athena> is it a better system then ubuntu
<lambertu> depends what you want
<athena> it seems to run faster and less trouble then ubuntu
<athena> can I use ubuntu apps in gnome?
<shadaloo> well
<shadaloo> im trying nvidia-375
<lambertu> some of them
<shadaloo> might as well go with a shot in the dark
<shadaloo> since no one has any ideas
<lambertu> shadaloo, about what?
<athena> nvdia 375 works well for me
<shadaloo> getting a wireless logitech g700s to update the mouse cursor
<shadaloo> the mouse works
<shadaloo> I just hovered over text
<shadaloo> and copied a line of code
<lambertu> try to connect it with wire
<shadaloo> lambertu: 1) that's no the point 2) that doesn't work either
<shadaloo> the cursor is not updating position
<shadaloo> stuck in the top left of the display
<gstaniak> can anybody here help with troubleshooting dconf/gsettings?
<lambertu> shadaloo, are you sure, that you have updated your nvidia gpu?
<shadaloo> that is what im doing now
<lambertu> do it
<lambertu> ;)
<guvnor> hii
<guvnor> hii
<lambertu> ioria, have you tried to run vagrant with centos 7 + php 7 + apache 2.4 and managed to get it up and working
<ioria> lambertu, nope, sorry
<theodore> Hey
<porter707> Hi anyone able to help? I'm trying to install ubuntu to a SD card but it just seems to hang on preparing linux headers?
<ikonia> SD cards are slow, it can take a while
<shadaloo> well
<shadaloo> nvidia drivers did the trick
<shadaloo> on to the next issue
<shadaloo> when connecting headphones to my front audio jack ubuntu does not recognize anything has been plugged in
<shadaloo> there is no longer a 'headphones' sound device
<shadaloo> any ideas?
<ohmymy> hello, i need help on an htaccess redirect problem, if someone has 1 min to prv me
<ikonia> ohmymy: try the #httpd channel
<fox__> hi
<fox__> oi
<fox__> ikonia
<fox__> !!!
<Trioxin> if anyone can answer this I'd be very grateful https://askubuntu.com/questions/852907/autostart-gui-app-as-root-without-adding-logged-in-user-to-wheel
<ikonia> fox__: what ?
<ikonia> Trioxin: if I wanted to participate in ask ubuntu, I'd use ask ubuntu
<fox__> where are you from?
<ikonia> fox__: it doesn't matter
<ikonia> fox__: you're in #ubuntu a channel for technical support of the ubuntu linux distribtuion
<Trioxin> I don't care if I get the answer there or in this room
<fox_> I want learn
<EmptyTrashNow> how can i replace rofi.kb-accept-alt: Ctrl+Alt+Shift+Return with  rofi.kb-accept-alt: <nothing> ?
<EmptyTrashNow> its abput xresources syntax
<fox_> hi trashnow
<EmptyTrashNow> is there an equivalent for <nothing>?
<Trioxin> I need to start a VPN application as root when my account logs in (Kubuntu). I have it set to autostart but when it does it prompts me for my password when it starts. Part of the program is a network lock so I need it to do its thing ASAP without having to type my password in but I don't want the account I'm logging in with to be able to sudo anything and everything without a password. The solution here Auto-starting a GUI application that requires sudo
<fox_> what I do for learn linux more
<Trioxin> calls for enabling the current account to sudo without a pass. That's a terrible idea. I just want this one GUI application to run as root without that side-effect.
<ikonia> Trioxin: put a sudo rule in for that one account and that one command without a password
<EmptyTrashNow> can anyone help me?
<Trioxin> ikonia, where can I specify that a user can only sudo without a password for a single command?
<ikonia> Trioxin: you setup a sudo rule,
<fox_> sudo rule?
<Trioxin> ikonia, just some convention in /etc/sudoers?
<Trioxin> nvm I see it
<ikonia> Trioxin: visudo - edit it for a specific user/specific command with the nopasswd option
<ikonia> nice
<Trioxin> oh
<fox__> oh
<fox__> hi
<Trioxin> fox__ wtf
<fox__> where are you from?
<Trioxin> bot?
<fox__> trioxin
<ikonia> fox__: please stop
<fox__> bot?
<fox__> not
<ikonia> fox__: you don't have to say hi to every single person
<fox__> ok
<ikonia> fox__: the topic for the chanel is ubuntu technical help/support
<shadaloo> well
<fox__> excuse me
<ikonia> if you want to chat, try the ##chat channel
<shadaloo> the issue with bluetooth headsets not working after a power cycle
<fox__> my first here
<shadaloo> is not just linux mint
<fox__> ubuntu
<shadaloo> i guess im going to go try arch linux
<shadaloo> unless anyone has any ideas
<ikonia> shadaloo: apply logic - they all use the same kernel and libraries
<ikonia> shadaloo: if it's broken in one - you need to understand why
<Trioxin> arch is very attractive but if there's some kernel bug file a report
<shadaloo> ikonia, i've isolated the issue
<ikonia> shadaloo: to what ?
<shadaloo> but don't have the log checking skills needed to actually get it fixed
<ikonia> how have you isolated the issue
<shadaloo> ikonia, okay here it goes
<Trioxin> shadaloo, if you file a report they'll step you through the debug logging
<shadaloo> upon the first pairing of the headset everything works fine (the headset even plays a nifty jingle)
<shadaloo> once you cycle the power and turn it back on audio is completely dead
<fox__> comand terminal
<fox__> i need learn
<shadaloo> playback on the system is dead system wide
<androfox> fox__, `man bash`
<ikonia> shadaloo: ok - so what is the issue then, if you've isolated it, whre is the problem
<shadaloo> videos, using youtube, .mp3
<shadaloo> ect
<Trioxin> shadaloo, did you check the obvious playback device settings?
<shadaloo> in order to get the device working again
<Trioxin> it changes on its own
<shadaloo> you need to use pavucontrol
<androfox> wow, fox__  is a fellow brazilian
<shadaloo>  --> configuration --> Headset --> Profile --> OFF
<shadaloo> depair the device
<shadaloo> repair
<shadaloo> go back to pavu
<shadaloo> --> headset --> profile --> a2dp
<shadaloo> around mint 17.3
<shadaloo> this was all handled behind the scenes
<shadaloo> not sure when it was working in ubuntu as well
<ikonia> shadaloo: are you debugging this on ubuntu or mint
<shadaloo> ikonia, both
<ikonia> shadaloo: so you are aware they have significant differences
<shadaloo> i was fed up with mint but it turns out the issues are exactly the same
<shadaloo> (i understand mint is built on ubuntu)
<ikonia> shadaloo: so what is the actual problem then, you say you have isolated it, whats the problem area
<shadaloo> ikonia, when you power on the device after pairing
<shadaloo> it doesn't 'flush' out the old profile
<ikonia> it shouldn't
<ikonia> the profile hasn't changed
<ikonia> it's the same device
<ikonia> and what is "it"
<brainwash> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<shadaloo> then why is playback systemwide dead
<shadaloo> im not on mint
<ikonia> shadaloo: I have no idea, you said you'd got it understood, so I was waiting for you to tell me the problem area
<shadaloo> Linux shadaloo-All-Series 4.8.0-27-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 20 21:03:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shadaloo> ikonia, so you don't actually have anything to add
<ikonia> shadaloo: I don't know, as I've not worked through the problem
<ikonia> shadaloo: you said you had it sorted, so I was just interested in the info to see where the problem was
<Geo> I can't update from 14 to 16, it tells me apt isn't new enough. If I do apt-get install apt, it tells me I have the most recent version (I seem to be stuck on 14.04.0, no option to update to 14.04.5)
<ikonia> but it appears you don't actually know where the problem is (which is fine) so it needs to be debugged
<shadaloo> I said I had it isolated
<ikonia> shadaloo: you don't appear to have it isolated
<ikonia> Geo: can you give us the exact error in a pastebin please.
<ioria> Geo first update your system .... and paste uname -r
<shadaloo> also
<shadaloo> my front headphone jack is no longer recognized as its own sound device
<shadaloo> which means i have to use pavucontrol again
<shadaloo> to manually set it to headphones
<shadaloo> and says headphones (unplugged)
<shadaloo> yet they are plugged in -.-
<Geo> ioria: I just manually downloaded the most recent apt, and that worked
<Geo> so it makes me think that my apt source list isnt current, somehow?
<Geo> how would I update that?
<ioria> Geo uname -r
<shadaloo> Geo, ill save you some time
<ikonia> you should not have downloaded apt manually
<ikonia> this is going to cause you problems
<shadaloo> everyone here is going to  tell you to download a new .iso
<Geo> 3-13.0.24
<ikonia> shadaloo: no they are not
<ioria> Geo oh, my
<ikonia> shadaloo: focus on your own problem
<shadaloo> lol
<ioria> !info linux-generic trusty
<shadaloo> Geo, just watch
<Geo> *3.13....
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.101.109 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<shadaloo> lol
<ioria> Geo 3.13.0.101.109
<ikonia> shadaloo: I'm not laughing, please don't give duff information
<ioria> Geo  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Geo> I've already done that
<Geo> everything is 'up to date'
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<opatel99> Are there any settings to enable using the keyboard and mouse on laptop at the same time?
<ioria> Geo  nope
<Geo> but I think the problem is my sources list is not
<Geo> because it also told me apt was up to date, when it was not
<ikonia> Geo: have you ever changed your sources.list manually or added a repo
<ikonia> Geo: apt-get clean - remove the cache
<Geo> ikonia: one
<Geo> *done
<eraxm0> hi all
<ikonia> Geo: now try to update
<ikonia> is it still reporting up to date ?
<Trioxin> ikonia, if I make a sudoers rule for a user it's not going to negate other rules for groups that user might belong to is it so long as there's no direct conflict like "user can do x" "user can't do x?"
<eraxm0> anyone can help me ?
<ikonia> Trioxin: correct
<ikonia> Trioxin: it will be fine
<Trioxin> k
<opatel99> eraxm0: Ask your question?
<Geo> so for example, I don't see the word 'security' in anything that just scrolled by
<ikonia> Geo: pastebin your sources.list please
<Geo> which I'm pretty sure there's supposed to be a security repo in there
<ioria> Geo  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ioria> Geo  or   cat /etc/apt/sources.list | |nc termbin.com 9999
<Geo> ioria: i can already tell you, its not updated or correct- so where how do I go about getting a correct list?
<ikonia> Geo: please pastebin it
<ikonia> lets see what you have
<ioria> Geo   cat /etc/apt/sources.list | |nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> Geo   sorry, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> and sources.list.d
<OerHeks> manually apt .. time to do a bugreport to the maintainer
<eraxm0> thanks opatel99 i cannot connect by wifi after upgrade
<ioria> Geo   no harm in that command, i can grant you
<eraxm0> i've tried reinstall but don't work too
<xangua> In the middle of Ubuntu installation, set up an EFI partition and continue then a screen about "forcing UEFI install?"appears, I can't either continue or go back, any help? Ubuntu 16.04
<shadaloo> alright
<eraxm0> i can see the ap's but don't reach to connect even open ap's
<shadaloo> im going to go test arch
<shadaloo> they are running a new version of pulseaudio
<Village> Hello, i want wondering how i need uninstal package if i install it by "dpkg -i package.deb" ?
<Geo> ioria, already generated a new sources list and installing now
<eraxm0> i'read all about in ubuntu forums and tried differnt drivers but don't work
<ioria> Geo   good
<ioria> xangua, installing with 'updates' checked ?
<xangua> ioria: yes I checked it
<ioria> xangua, you can try an 'offline' install .... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1547286
<eraxm0> any hint?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418706 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1547286 UEFI: blank drive incorrectly detected as existing BIOS-mode install" [Critical,Triaged]
<ikonia> Geo: I'm afraid we can't continue to help you if you refuse to provide information
<MonkeyDust> Village  uninstall it like you woul uninstall any other program
<ikonia> unless you are willing to provide the information you are asked for please don't continue to ask for help
<mirak> hello
<xangua> ioria: I was looking and found something about that on ask Ubuntu, will try "offline"thanks
<Geo> ikonia: nothing to help with... its fixed
<Village> MonkeyDust, yes, i was remember it, thanks
<ioria> xangua, good luck
<Trioxin> ikonia, hows this look? %sudo ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /bin/command
<Geo> i just needed a correct sources list, as I said
<ikonia> Geo: right, but you where asking for help, please don't do so again unless you are willing to provide info
<Geo> google helped
<ikonia> Trioxin: without knowing the context, yes
<happy_> hi
<Trioxin> ikonia, so a user of sudo can run that command and only that command as root without a pass
<Geo> I'm not sure how that makes sense in this context, but ok
<eraxm0> any help is welcome
<ikonia> Geo: you where asked to provide specific info multiple times and idnd't
<ikonia> didn't
<ikonia> please don't do that again
<Geo> right- because I had already fixed it
<ikonia> Geo: no, before you had it fixed, you where asked multiple times
<Geo> ok
<Geo> you're right
<Geo> you win
<Geo> thank you
<mirak> I have a q9300, 6G ram and a radeon HD6450 on a gygabite E7AUM motherboard but it feels slow. I had this cpu in another computer with a Asus p5qpro motherboard and a radeon HD6870 and it felt much smoother. I see two difference, the gpu, and also the memory bus speed that is stuck at 800mhz on the gygabyte mother board, while the asus can go to 1000mhz. Any idea which is the real bottleneck ?
<Trioxin> ikonia, and assuming its correct, the command would just be sudo /bin/command?
<j_bro> I need assistance getting my Ubuntu touch phone (Ubuntu 15.04 ota 13) to play.avi videos, it just says file not supported
<ikonia> Trioxin: yes, but I don't know the groups and stuff you're using
<pelicano> does anyone here can help me configure jdownloader cause i cant get it to work???
<ikonia> Trioxin: the command, yes
<ikonia> j_bro: ubuntu 15.04 is not supported
<Trioxin> ikonia, my logged in user belongs to sudo group. the GUI app needs to run as root when the account logs in
<ikonia> Trioxin: doesn't the sudo allready have an all statement
<j_bro> ikonia oh ok thanks
<Trioxin> ikonia, it needs to happen without having to enter a password
<Trioxin> but only for that command
<pelicano> does anyone here can help me configure jdownloader cause i cant get it to work???
<ikonia> Trioxin: right, so you've got a rule that says %sudo all commands with pasword
<ikonia> and %sudo one command without a password
<ikonia> you may want to make life easier and just name the user, or create a seperate group for that sudo seperation, but it's up to you
<Trioxin> ikonia, yeah.. %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<ioria> pelicano, did you install openjdk-7-jre ?
<Trioxin> ikonia, perhaps. thanks
<genii> Gah, ALL:ALL
<eraxm0> i cannot connect even open ap's by wifi
<Trioxin> genii, that's default ubuntu
<eraxm0> i cannot connect even open ap's by wifi after upgrade
<Exterminador> hi guys. any good tutorial how to setup sendmail to relay messages thru another email address? tks in advance
<pelicano> ioria: i dont have that installed
<ioria> pelicano, what release ?
<ikonia> Exterminador: why are you using sendmail
<ikonia> that is not the default in ubuntu
<Trioxin> ikonia, eh, one more thing "This file MUST be edited with the ’visudo’ command as root." why is this?
<ikonia> Trioxin: it has a syntax checker in, if you leave a syntax error in you can lock yourself out of the system
<Trioxin> oh
<pelicano> ioria: openjdk-7-jre is not in the repos im using ubuntu xenial
<Exterminador> ikonia: i've installed it. but i can use it anyway, right?
<pelicano> ioria: and my problem is with the premium account
<ikonia> Exterminador: you can, but I don't know why as it'c going to make things harder
<ioria> pelicano, and  openjdk-8-jre ?
<Exterminador> so, what do you advise to me?
<mirak> hi
<ikonia> Exterminador: use postfix which is default in ubuntu
<boris> hi
<Exterminador> i need to create that relay as soon as possible
<mirak> shouldn't Unity run flawless on a HD6450 ?
<ioria> !info openjdk-8-jre xenial
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 8u111-b14-2ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 251 kB
<Exterminador> i guess i've uninstalled it
<Exterminador> :x
<sharp9> hey guys, I'm looking for some help with the keyboard backlight on a macbook pro. The controls don't work, but everything else works (reg screen brightness keys and as F keys). I can't use the nvidia driver because of a logic board issue on macbook pros from that year. so I'm using novaeau and it doesn't crash as with nvidia. but I have no backl lit keyboard. any thoughts?
<sharp9> check out /sys/class/ mods, but I think those are for when the nvidia drivers are activated, which I can't activate because the comp will crash.
<sharp9> checked*
<eraxm0> anyone can help ?
<ngomes> 23how to make a script run on shutdown ?
<kk4ewt> ngomes,  and google says
<ngomes> kk4ewt, i tried a script in rc6.d/ , but did not work ouyt
<pelicano> ioria: openjdk-7-jre i dont have it installed
<ngomes> it just shutdowns without running the script
<ioria> pelicano, dpkg -l   openjdk-8-jre
<pelicano> ioria: here ii  openjdk-8-jre: 8u111-b14-2u amd64
<ioria> pelicano, ok,  from where did you download jdownloader ?
<Guest61875> hello
<pelicano> ioria: from the web
<ioria> pelicano, if 64-bit, wget http://installer.jdownloader.org/JD2SilentSetup_x64.sh
<Exterminador> ikonia: can u provide me a tutorial to create a mail relay thru postfix?
<pelicano> ioria: i have jdownloader already installed the problem is with the premium account
<ioria> pelicano, no idea then, sorry
<pelicano> ioria: do you use jdownloader?
<ioria> pelicano, i used to
<pelicano> ioria: do you know why the premium account doesnt work ?
<ioria> pelicano, nope, sy
<eraxm0> anyone can help ?
<pelicano> ioria: ok
<ioria> pelicano, i think , you can set it in the installation process
<rhaslero> hi
<Exterminador> btw, i dont have fqdn on my vps
<ioria> pelicano, or after, in the configuration... it's a plugin
<eraxm0> i cannot connect even open ap's by wifi after upgrade
<CarlenWhite> Anyone familiar with Samba? Having a issue trying to get it working.
<pelicano> does anyone here can help me configure jdownloader cause i cant get it to work???
<Exterminador> so, anyone can help me with the mail relay?
<akik> CarlenWhite: what's the problem ?
<CarlenWhite> A Windows 10 client cannot authenticate to the shared resource.
<CarlenWhite> http://hastebin.com/hiqoxetezi.txt
<akik> CarlenWhite: i've setup valid users = username in my smb.conf and then ran smbpasswd -a username
<CarlenWhite> It seems to be using unix password sync
<akik> CarlenWhite: sorry, don't use any syncing
<akik> i mean i don't use
<CarlenWhite> Even running that command translates to the system's psswd.
<CarlenWhite> passwd, rather
<eraxm0> anyone can help ?
<eraxm0> i cannot connect even open ap's by wifi after upgrade
<eraxm0> anyone can help ?
<akik> CarlenWhite: so your samba queries the system password file /etc/shadow through pam ?
<eraxm0> anyone can help ?
<akik> CarlenWhite: you use options i've never heard of :)
<CarlenWhite> I guess? That was done during server installation
<xangua> So I just got a "no bootable device" message after the Ubuntu install finished :-(
<xangua> "no bootable device found"
<akik> CarlenWhite: have you thought of increasing the log & debug log level ?
<CarlenWhite> The things I've added is the [storage] bit, interface, and security
<CarlenWhite> Speaking of which, where is the main log file held?
<eraxm0> anyone can help ?
<eraxm0> i cannot connect even open ap's by wifi after upgrade
<akik> CarlenWhite: /var/log/samba
<CarlenWhite> Several files exist. Seems to make a log entry by IP/Hostname
<akik> CarlenWhite: maybe you could try logging into the samba server with smbclient from linux first
<akik> CarlenWhite: if smbclient works, then you could start to dig in why win10 doesn't
<CarlenWhite> Uh
<CarlenWhite> http://i.imgur.com/8cc7Pp0.png
<Bashing-om> xangua: Did you break it ? Have you to this time succeeded in installing 'buntu ?
<CarlenWhite> Apparently this server is a slave to my existing home server?
<ikonia> slave ?
<xangua> Bashing-om: I did, rebooted and got this message
<akik> CarlenWhite: i'm thinking your samba username is not root.. ?
<xangua> I set up a EFI partition, /, /home and swap
<akik> CarlenWhite: use -U or --user
<Bashing-om> xangua: 1st reboot after install ? such that grub installed to the usb drive rather then the hard drive ? ( we see this a lot ) .
<q2243>  Hi, what LO basic code can I use to get the value contained in a text box within an open base form into a variable value in LO Basic ? thanx
<ikonia> LO ?
<q2243> libre office
<ikonia> try the libre office channel
<q2243> :-)
<q2243> been trying
<xangua> Bashing-om: should grub be installed on /dev/sda or /dev/sda/1 ? Long time since I installed Ubuntu and never UEFI
<q2243> xangua, depends upon what you needing to do
<CarlenWhite> NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<CarlenWhite> http://i.imgur.com/sO3Jsjw.png
<CarlenWhite> Well, at least it isn't my desktop.
<Bashing-om> xangua: Pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' and we can then have a coomon reference . generally installing to the partition ( sda1) is not recommended, one needs a special use case to do so .
<Bashing-om> common*
<akik> CarlenWhite: great! you have an error message
<eraxm0> anyone can help ?
<q2243> possibly
<akik> CarlenWhite: you can maybe find the reason from /var/log/samba
<jordanl> how can i get my ssh-agent to ask for confirmation each time a key is used?
<xangua> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/G9NGZji5
<jordanl> it looks like "ssh-add -c" does it, but it seems like my ssh key is always added to ssh-agent automatically. i never have to manually run ssh-add
<xangua> I'm right now back at Ubiquity https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5DtXLZIr/IMG_20161125_152921.jpg
<eraxm0> i cannot connect even open ap's by wifi after upgrade
<q2243> jordanl, possibly delete key when finished with session ?
<Bashing-om> xangua: K. looks good so far to me . Booted up on the liveUSB (sdb) in efi mode > and a gentle poke ; what returns ' sudo efibootmgr -v ' ? see if there is a entry in the list for the install .
<Bashing-om> xangua: Hey, the partitioning looks good . I see no reason to make any adjustments there .
<CarlenWhite> Well
<CarlenWhite> I increased the logging level and got a bunch of information
<CarlenWhite> The part dealing with pam doesn't have any mention of the user I tried it against..
<CarlenWhite> It tried `nobody` for some reason.
<xangua> Bashing-om: :-(
<akik> CarlenWhite: i'm guessing oem is part of the sambashare group ?
<xangua> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/ZuC0vwmh
<CarlenWhite> Yeah. https://puu.sh/suotO.png
<akik> CarlenWhite: i don't know about the idmap config line but have you edited it? the syntax would probably be idmap config
<akik> CarlenWhite: i don't know about the idmap config line but have you edited it? the syntax would probably be idmap config *:backend = tdb
<kortyner> hello all
<SirTimesOutALot> Hey guys - I really am sorry to be posting an off-topic thing here, but I don't know many channels on this network. My grandmother has rapidly begun losing mobility and I was wondering what options I would have as to moving her landline into her room. She has no phone lines in the room she stays in and wiring one up is something that would be nearly impossible at the moment
<SirTimesOutALot> I figured someone here might have experience in this department
<xangua> Bashing-om: just got this message "grub installation failed"
<Flannel> SirTimesOutALot: just get a long extension cable.
<CarlenWhite> @akik No. Searching for it in the actual config doesn't bring it up
<ilken> xanguawow thats scary
<CarlenWhite> Must be an alias for something in the actual config
<akik> CarlenWhite: you pasted it earlier: http://hastebin.com/hiqoxetezi.txt
<CarlenWhite> That was the output of testparm
<xangua> "could not install grub EFI AMD 64 signed in «/target/». The system won't be able to boot without grub loader"
<CarlenWhite> Since pasting the entire config would result in it being cluttered with comments and such
<CarlenWhite> Found the alias.
<CarlenWhite> passdb backend = tdbsam
<q2243> xangua, have you checked the media is not corrupted ?
<Bashing-om> xangua: And how did you attempt to install ? was both the EFI and the root partition of the install mounted at that time ? .. Be aware I have no direct experience installing grub on a EFI system . We can flounder throgh together - but others with the experience can better advise .
<xangua> Bashing-om: selected the same options as the image again
<xangua> q2243: you mean my ISO?
<q2243> yup
<xangua> No, I will
<q2243> upon installation there is an option to check
<xangua> Maybe I should install 16.10
<xangua> :-(
<Bashing-om> xangua: The USB is presently known as sdb . There is no boot code present to boot the install . We want to install grub to 'sda' as sda is preently identified as the hard drive .
<xangua> Bashing-om: yes I selected SDA
<unicornjedi> ikevin: yo you here?
<stan_man_can> if I have something listening on 127.0.0.1:9200 do I need to open that port via ufw?
<eraxm0> anyone can help ?
<eraxm0> i cannot connect even open ap's by wifi after upgrade
<xangua> q2243: selected check for disk defects, no errors found
<q2243> ok cool just needed to make sure
<q2243> i just did an install of that and it went smooth
<q2243> then again i overwrote all partitions
<xangua> Maybe I should just let the installed do all
<xangua> Or disable secure boot, use legacy?
<q2243> are you trying to save partitions ?
<xangua> Save partitions? I set them manually
<q2243> try let it do all automatically
<Bashing-om> xangua: If you allow the install wizard to install the system, will not create a separate /home /. FYI .
<CarlenWhite> Okay so the idmap config thing is being added by something else.
<winsen> hi ll
<xangua> Bashing-om: I can set it up later, if the systems boots OK
<q2243> yeah
<q2243> you get 3 partitions
<q2243> efi, linux and a swap
<Bashing-om> xangua: K .. as you wish .. As I see it currently ya only need to install grub for sda .
<xangua> That seems easier
<xangua> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<q2243> could try resizing the partition afterwards
<q2243> split it and create a home
<Bashing-om> xangua: We can make sure if where root on the install is . mount it and look at the files .
<winsen> does anyone know why O can install testdisk on ubuntu live cd with the following command line: sudo apt-get install testdisk: https://paste.debian.net/898902/
<winsen> any clue guys?
<OerHeks> winsen, please don't crosspost, thanks.
<winsen> DerHeks: what do you mean?
<Bashing-om> winsen: " You will have to enable the component called 'universe' " .. Did you follow the package manager's advise ?
<winsen> Bashing-om: how can I do it: I tried sudo apt-get install udo but nothing changed
<winsen> Bashing-om: hi man
<xangua> Bashing-om: what should I look for?
<CarlenWhite> Still stumped on what's causing Samba to have a fit.
<winsen> Bashing-om: it says update and do this sudo apt-get install udo but nothig change. is that what it calls component  'universe'
<Bashing-om> xangua: Depending on the release and DE .. look for something like ubuntu Software Center ->Software Sources and make sure there is a tick mark by 'universe' .
<xangua> Bashing-om: done
<xangua> Uh?
<Bashing-om> xangua: Were me I would verify that sda3 is root . from the liveUSB run ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/looksee ; ls -al /mnt/looksee/boot . When done here we need to UNmount what we mounted !!
<Bashing-om> xangua: winsen Wires crossed .. winsen see ny xx:23 entry that I misdirected .
<winsen> Bashing-om: I don't get you. sorry
<Exterminador> guys. i need urgent help. somehow i've deleted all files and folders related to sendmail. including etc/mail/
<Bashing-om> winsen: What are you using for the live environment . If ubuntu then in the launcher launch ubuntu Software Center .
<CarlenWhite> akik, Feh
<ikonia> again ....why are you using sendmail
<Exterminador> how can i recover all this? or rebuild them?
<ikonia> it's not the ubuntu default
<Exterminador> ikonia: bcz i wnna it
<CarlenWhite> Turns out I had to add my user to the password db of smbd
<ikonia> you'll need to remove and re-install the packages,
<Exterminador> just that
<Exterminador> wich packages?
<winsen> Bashing-om: sorry I am still on't get you
<ikonia> Exterminador: the ones which provide the files you deleted
<xxxx> my computer can't reboot, ubuntu 32bit 16.04lts in all the HD in a 64bit acer (i do this cos i have 2ram and no money, 64 bit aren't functional in less than 4ram) so the real problem are that the upgrades, kernel, all the stuf like fixing keyboard, buttons, speed are again ****'d when i turn off the computer (pressing the power button after sometimes an hour of see the ubuntu logo freezed or a black screen and turn on again... all my changes are lost, so are
<xxxx> like 2 hours every time i turn on the computer after do my work
<winsen> Bashing-om: i'll try something else
<ikonia> xxxx: please don't try to swear, just communicate politely
<Exterminador> ikonia: if i know what are they.. i'm kinda newbie in this. but i'll find a way, i guess
<ikonia> you're new, but you're using the most complex MTA there is
<Bashing-om> I do not realize How much simpler I can make this . How do you think I can simplify further ?
<ikonia> rather than the default one in ubuntu that has all the guides and documentation
<ikonia> that makes zero sense
<xxxx> 3 weeks unfunctionally, my bran was not functionall
<xxxx> brain*
<Exterminador> ikonia: as far as i've read, postfix needs FQDN
<Exterminador> and i dopnt have that
<Exterminador> and never will
<Exterminador> :X
<ikonia> Exterminador: sendmail needs fqdn
<ikonia> to be an active mail relay and comply with RFC's they all need fqdn
<winsen> Bashing-om: I am using ubuntu live cd
<Exterminador> i'll check better on the web. but i'll find a way to get all working. tks :D
<ikonia> Exterminador: what is it exactly you are trying to do ?
<theskillwithin> ok so i have a linode VPS running ubuntu, how do i set this up and have a local vagrant?
<ikonia> theskillwithin: you may struggle, as it's a virtualized instance, running a virtual hypervisor
<ubuntu-mate> hay
<xxxx> maybe if i'll ask in other form... hi, a'im a new user and my lap don't turn on, can someone please sendme a private'' so i can borrow some minutes of your time? will be realy, realy appreciated
<ikonia> try ##hardware channel if your laptop won't turn on
<xxxx> turn off*
<xxxx> thankyou
<xxxx> how iĺl do that?
<xxxx> ##hardware
<lambertu> xxxx, your laptop doesn't turn on at all?
<xxxx> i'm sorry... turn off*
<xxxx> i'm in there right now
<winsen> Bashing-om: I tried to ubuntu Software Center it doesn't work
<Bashing-om> winsen: K; then pn the left is a bar called the launcher . in this launcher is a icon for " ubuntu software center ' I do expect . open USC and from that launch Software Sources . Best I recall that is a menu item from the top bar .
<winsen> Bashing-om: unfortunetely nothing happened
<lambertu> we need more inforamtion dude, what are the logs?
<xangua> Bashing-om: I used this boot repair program suggested in the grub/UEFI wiki and solved it, finally boot Ubuntu on my brand new computer!!
<winsen> Bashing-om: now it's ok. i'll try something else
<winsen> bbl
<neldogz> my system keeps on freezing, freezes in a way that there is no response to mouse, keyboard and music stops playing
<winsen> Bashing-om: tell me do you any good and easy way to restore linux partition that I deleted by error?
<Bashing-om> winsen: "nothing" is supposed to happen . untill you get "software sources " open . There ya want to make sure there is a tick for the box for "universe" .
<Exterminador> ikanobori: i just need to setup a email relay from my vps, so all mails will be sent from xxx@domain.com
<Exterminador> oops
<Exterminador> ikonia: ^
<Bashing-om> xangua: Hey hey !!! Longest hard road, for those who keep trying - has a end ! .. Good job !
<xxxx> neldogz... you have a 64 computer with less than 4 ram?
<vfw> neldogz: memtest
<ubuntu-mate> pentest como logar
<Bashing-om> winsen: I my opinion you are going down the best path I know of . 'testdisk' .
<teenis> I'm having trouble getting dropbear to work in initramfs on 14.06
<ikonia> Exterminador: the obvious first question is does your hosting company not supply a smart relay ?
<teenis> it seems to be ignoring the authorized_keys provided in /etc/initramfs-tools/root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Exterminador> i guess not
<Bashing-om> winsen: see: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step ; http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112112 . For tutorials on how to use testdisk .
<ikonia> Exterminador: have you checked ?
<sharp9> anyone have experience configuring backlit keyboard on a macbook pro? I am having trouble enabling it. let me know
<q2243> anyone know a little libreoffice basic ?
<ikonia> q2243: the guys in libreoffice channel as you where told
<bazhang> why not try the libreoffice channel q2243
<q2243> i already tried as indicated
<ikonia> q2243: right, so wait for a response
<bazhang> then be patient q2243
<ikonia> q2243: this channel isn't here to pickup the slack from other channels that don't respond quick enough for you
<q2243> oddly if i knew something about another topic i would provide an answer
<q2243> strange isolation of topice
<ikonia> q2243: channel is for ubuntu support,
<ikonia> keep it simple and clear,
<neldogz> xxxx, no i have 32gb of ram
<neldogz> vfw, this started happening after a recent update
<xxxx> i fix that downloading a 32bit ubuntu in a 64 computer but if you really habe 32g OF RAM!!... then i don't knw
<bekks> xxxx: there is no point in doing so.
<xxxx> 64 computer don't run well in less than 4g ram... i have 2 ram (there's a ponit)
<neldogz> I believe it was after the most recent kernel update
<maddawg2> it doesnt matter if it has less than 4gb of eam
<xxxx> well, i fix the freezing after that.
<xxxx> i just said the point and the why
<neldogz> everything freezes, mouse, keyboard .. any music if it was playing. Cant SSH in.. its done
<xxxx> omg, really no ones know nothing
<xxxx> good luck
<maddawg2> know what?
<cyberspectre> How can you get the crash report from a kill -SIGINT command?
<Random832> cyberspectre, sigint doesn't generate a crash report.
<cyberspectre> Random832, oh. I see... this game dev asked me to send him a crash report after using this command: $ kill -SIGINT $( pgrep DeusExMD )
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: run it from the terminal and see if it outputs anything after killing it
<Random832> unless it's something specific the game does
<cyberspectre> Well, it doesn't output anything after killing it
<cyberspectre> Should I just tell him that?
<EriC^^> yeah
<cyberspectre> okay, thanks guys
<teenis> uh
<teenis> why does ubuntu installer think I need a 120GB swap partition
<androfox> do you have 120gb ram :)
<teenis> yes
<androfox> you should use 240gb swap, then
<cyberspectre> lol
<teenis> yes see the problem is
<teenis> that I don't have that much disk space
<cyberspectre> a 240gb swap partition?
<q2243> lol
<maddawg2> i doubt he needs that high with that much RAM
<maddawg2> with 120GB of RAM I probably wouldnt even bother with a swap partition
<maddawg2> tho i'd disable hibernation teenis
<teenis> yea
<teenis> I don't want swap at all
<teenis> pain in the ass to resize the encrypted partition though
<maddawg2> then dont use it
<maddawg2> well you  could have got rid of it at install
<teenis> installer should probably warn when it's about to do that
<maddawg2> that's the right way
<teenis> I know
<maddawg2> in the partition set up it says that
<teenis> it was just unexpected
<maddawg2> you acknwedlge it
<maddawg2> i guess one should always expect the unexpected
<evilytwisted> im seriously considering puting linux on this laptop, but i want soemthing thats stable and will work.  which would be the best alternitive. linuxmint which is a derivative of debian. Or ubuntu?
<evilytwisted> Client: HexChat 2.12.3 • OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (x64) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz (2.40GHz) • Memory: 3.8 GiB Total (1.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 153.4 GiB / 931.0 GiB (777.6 GiB Free) • VGA: Intel(R) HD Graphics • Uptime: 2d 5h 7m 33s
<Bashing-om> evilytwisted: That system will run what ever you want to install onto it . Do up a few live environmnets and see what "you" like the most .
<evilytwisted> i really dont care, i just want something with tons of eyecandy
<Bashing-om> vfw: eye candy == (k)ubuntu :)
<Bashing-om> evilytwisted: ^^
<evilytwisted> yeah i know they are DE
<evilytwisted> and not os
<evilytwisted> but will the latest ubuntu os be stable on this?
<genii> Only LTS releases are considered to be stable.
<genii> Interim releases are not.
<evilytwisted> i menant stable for this specific laptop
<CarlenWhite> Found a problem with mdadm
<CarlenWhite> For testing, I disconnected one of the drives in a RAID config and the system refuses to boot properly.
<CarlenWhite> I was expecting it to find that, yes, it's a problem, but not severe enough to put the system into emergency mode.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> What Gnome version is in 16.04?
#ubuntu 2016-11-26
<anonymous> ukyk
<anonymous> hola
<anonymous> hola
<kostkon> !info gnome xenial
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.14+3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<stan_man_can> Where do I put an "export WHATVER=$HOME/whatever" to make it every time I login?
<stan_man_can> .bashrc?
<keonkim> my wifi doesn't work please help me
<keonkim> someone please save me
<bazhang> need more details keonkim
<keonkim> bazhang: I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on a MacBook Air
<Bashing-om> stan_man_can: Depends on the use case and system . For my use case in my system I would export in my .xinitrc file . You may or may not have/use this config file .
<keonkim> bazhang: how do I get more information (like logs) about the problem?
<bazhang> what is the wifi chipset keonkim
<stan_man_can> Bashing-om, on a server
<stan_man_can> "go build" need GOPATH to be set
<stan_man_can> export GOPATH=$HOME/go
<stan_man_can>  /s/need/needs
<keonkim> bazhang: Airport Extreme
<keonkim> bazhang: with Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 firmware
<bazhang> keonkim, the wifi chipset differs from the apple branded name for that
<bazhang> !broadcom | keonkim
<ubottu> keonkim: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<keonkim> Broadcom bcm4360 802.11ac
<keonkim> bazhang:
<bazhang> read the link above for broadcom keonkim
<wannabej> clear
<enyc> wannabej: no this isn't a shell prompt =)
<wannabej> rofl
<wannabej> wrong window :)
<evilytwisted> this isnt irssi
<fn2> I decided to give unity another try and I noticed there is an issue where if I play a game full screen or max it flashes but if I don't max the screen out it doesn't. Is that an issue with unity or the graphics driver?
<asq624> Hello
<asq624> http://i.imgur.com/XqtCr0J.png How do I reset everything?
<asq624> It's a fresh install, so there's nothing to back up
<CarlenWhite> Should mdadm be halting the boot even if one of the drives is not present?
<CarlenWhite> As in, mount, but as a degraded array?
<CarlenWhite> I'm using RAID5 at the moment.
<CarlenWhite> So I should be given one drive of failure and resume in a degraded state
<asq6241> Pidgin crashed. Anyway, I meant that I don't mind doing a complete reset, just don't know how. Any help would be appreciated
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | asq6241
<ubottu> asq6241: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<asq6241> Bashing-om, I don't understand what that's for?
<deathstar> hello all. I don't know if you guys can forsure answer this but, should the IRC pong messages be sent with the hostname (I.E. SENT: PONG :irc.mibbit.com) or the actual exact server address (SENT: PONG :irc.us.mibbit.net)? I dunno if it matters or if it should just match the connection.
<Bashing-om> asq6241: Seems you indicate the system is froze up ??? If the keyboard is still active that sequence will gracefully reboot the system .
<CarlenWhite> I interpreted it as pidgin threw a application error.
<CarlenWhite> Not a complete kernal panic.
<asq6241> I should've given more detail, sorry. Everything seems to work (now), it's just that no icons load
<CarlenWhite> Fun
<Kali_Yuga> since there will probably no new skype version for Linux, which is sad... are there any good replacements out there for linux? i'm using skype to talk to family that live in a different country. so i kind of rely on skype or some simple replacements that also old poeple could easily use ^^
<asq6241> Earlier, it didn't recognize .png when I tried to save the screenshot, but that apparently fixed itself
<kostkon> Kali_Yuga: there is. Search for Skype on omgubuntu.co.uk
<kostkon> Kali_Yuga: it's still in beta but a new version nevertheless
<Kali_Yuga> kostkon: I am asking cuz they don't come out with a new version. I'm just worried that I get up one day and my skype won't work anymore.. :/
<kostkon> Kali_Yuga: but they did that's what I'm saying
<Kali_Yuga> kostkon:  did what?
<kostkon> Kali_Yuga: ms released a new version for Linux
<Kali_Yuga> ? okay i have to see that
<deathstar> kostkon: MS = microsoft?
<kostkon> Kali_Yuga: yes
<Kali_Yuga> kostkon: that was a question from deathstar ^^
<kostkon> deathstar: that was for you sorry
<kostkon> meant*
<Kali_Yuga> kostkon: are you talking about this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/skype-linux-alpha
<Kali_Yuga> you can't do anything with it yet
<Kali_Yuga> No video calls No desktop screen sharing No support for running two clients at once No 32-bit Linux support
<Kali_Yuga> but i'm glad that people are working on it
<tarvid> The canary thread is apparently starving. Taking action.
<tarvid> this Ubuntu 16.10 system freezes often
<Kali_Yuga> cuz linux skype is so freaking old. group conversation doesn't even work anymore
<Kali_Yuga> group chat* sorry
<kostkon> Kali_Yuga: yes although latest post is this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/video-call-improvements-land-skype-linux-alpha-1-11 mentions video support
<Kali_Yuga> okay thanks very much kostkon. so I won't have to worry about it anymore
<asq6241> http://i.imgur.com/XqtCr0J.png Any advice?
<kostkon> Kali_Yuga: np
<Kali_Yuga> thought MS is going to just leave us alone without any new skype versions... thought one day i'll need to find a replacement. thx
<kostkon> Kali_Yuga: they haven't given up on us just yet :)
<Kali_Yuga> will keep my eye on the new version. as soon as video calling and more is working i'm gonna get the new version. so glad they are fixing it finally..
<Siva_Machina> Well that was for 1.11 not 1.13
<wyth> I could use some help with my server if anyone is around. I posted this question but no one has commented in 4-5 days. http://askubuntu.com/questions/851406/upgrade-to-ubuntu-server-16-04-1-lts-appeared-fine-python-and-other-issues-aris
<Siva_Machina> so it may have support for video calls outside other Sky for Linux Alpha users
<Siva_Machina> Skype
<vfw> Kali_Yuga: Most use smart-phones for video conferencing now-days and there are a number of options.
<Siva_Machina> https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/What-s-New-in-Skype-1-13-for-Linux-Alpha/td-p/4532982
<vfw> Kali_Yuga: messenger, line, etc. etc.
<wyth> My python configuration appears to be messed up, I can no longer apt-get upgrade due to unment exceptions. And due to the python issues I'm also not able to start transmission
<wyth> *unmet dependencies
<Kali_Yuga> thx like i said i get it as soon as i thing it's ready for use. like beta or something. alpha is a bit early for me. until then i'll use my old version
<Kali_Yuga> think*
<wyth> Anyone have any suggestions on what I could try?
<winsen> hi all
<wyth> Hi winsen
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get -f update
<wyth> "E: Command line option 'f' [from -f] is not understood in combination with the other options."
<Siva_Machina> sudo apt -f update maybe?
<wyth> Same thing
<wyth> I've also tried "sudo apt-get -f install" but it fails
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get -f update |& nc termbin.com 9999  #Send URL to us.
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get -f install |& nc termbin.com 9999  #Send URL to us.
<vfw> Sorry...
<Kali_Yuga> wyth: sorry wyth i'm not familiar with servers :/. you upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04, maybe you have invalid entries still from 14.04 that are not in the 16.04 repos?
<wyth> http://termbin.com/7e71
<Kali_Yuga> but don't ask me
<wyth> Kali, I think that is quite possibly the case, but not sure how to go about correcting it
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kali_Yuga> i was reading somewhere -make sure your sources.list only contain valid entries for 16.04
<wyth> It fails at sudo apt-get upgrade, because of the unmet dependencies
<Bashing-om> wyth: Pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' . Then we have more direction to look in .
<vfw> wyth: What command returned the error we see at http://termbin.com/7e71 ?
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get autoremove
<winsen> I tried to recover partitions unfortunetely it doesn't work for me , worst even the grub2 that restored 2 days ago doesn't work and I wonder how can I reeinstall it. now I have the following errors: https://paste.debian.net/898938/, so I can't do all these steps as I did : https://paste.debian.net/898939/
<wyth> the termbin was from sudo apt-get -f update
<wyth> One second Bashing, I will get that
<vfw> wyth: That was a mistake, change update to install
<winsen> wyth: hi,  any clue?
<vfw> wyth: My mistake.
<wyth> http://pastebin.com/57DHhuvR
<vfw> winsen: Recover partitions from _____________?
<winsen> Bashing-om: do you know any good and free recover partition ?
<Bashing-om> winsen: As is, looks like linux no longer exist on that hard drive . A better view at this time is a screenshot from GParted of sda .
<vfw> wyth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-minimal
<vfw> wyth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-minimal |& nc termbin.com 9999
<winsen> Bashing-om: right
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/oi03
<winsen> vfw: I didn't follow you
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get install python-minimal
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/y5cs
<winsen> Bashing-om: on gparted nothing changed. but I don't remember that I even deleted 1 ntfs partitionwhich's (document partition)
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get --reinstall python-minimal
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get --reinstall python-minimal |& nc termbin.com 9999
<Daisuke> saaalve!!!
<Bashing-om> winsen: Show me that GParted screenshot . I do expect that where the linux partitions were is now " unallocated space" .
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/lqa6
<winsen> Bashing-om: do you know any website past screenshot because I can't do it on debian pastbin
<Guest23387> Hi, guys, I just got ubuntu MATE. I'm kinda a newbie with linux. Should I do any cleaning of any sort, like getting rid of temporary files or anything like they do on Windows?
<Bashing-om> wyth: vfw :: Were me here I would see what results with a purge of python-dev .
<vfw> wyth: What command generated the above information?
<Bashing-om> !paste | winsen
<ubottu> winsen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wyth> the last one you sent me, sudo apt-get --reinstall python-minimal
<wyth> Bashing: sudo apt-get purge python-dev?
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt -purge python-minimal
<wyth> vfw: "E: Command line option 'p' [from -purge] is not understood in combination with the other options."
<Bashing-om> wyth: Yeah .. but apt-get is depreciated .. I suggest ' sudo apt purge python-dev ' . We can expect the package manager to scream and holler, but to also make further suggestions for a remedy .
<wyth> ok, I'll give that a go Bashing
<vfw> wyth: sorry it's --purge
<vfw> wyth: dpkg --purge pyhon-minimal
<wyth> bashing: http://pastebin.com/0pvKA6KE
<vfw> wyth: dpkg --purge pyhon-minimal |nc termbin.com 9999
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/7nj6
<Bashing-om> !info python-all-dev xenial
<ubottu> python-all-dev (source: python-defaults): package depending on all supported Python development packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB
<vfw> dpkg --purge --force-depends python-minimal |& nc termbin.com 9999
<winsen> Bashing-om: I couldn't paste it with http://imgur.com/
<Kali_Yuga> winsen: I always just use xup.in then take the hardlink.
<wyth> vfw: had to run it with sudo, but http://termbin.com/ctmj
<Bashing-om> !info python-minimal xenial
<ubottu> python-minimal (source: python-defaults): minimal subset of the Python language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 145 kB
<vfw> wyth: sudo update |nc termbin.com 9999
<Kali_Yuga> u don't need account either
<wyth> vfw: sudo update "command not found" sudo apt-get update: http://termbin.com/ld2f
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt update |nc termbin.com 9999
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/zl3y
<winsen> Bashing-om: http://www.xup.in/dl,44673077/Screenshot_gparted/
<vfw> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<winsen> Kali_Yuga: thanks. it seems working
<vfw> wyth:   ^^^^^^^^^^
<Kali_Yuga> winsen: lol he took my link ^^
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt -f install python-minimal
<Kali_Yuga> No
<wyth> vfw: I get this at sudo apt-get upgrade "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<vfw> wyth: Run it.
<vfw> wyth: sudo dpkg --configure -a |nc termbin.com 9999
<Kali_Yuga> winsen no you have to post hardlink
<winsen> Bashing-om: can you see it?
<uxfi> test
<uxfi> test
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/40b9
<bwlang> have have two similar machines, and would like to share my home directory between them is there anything better than nfs (better = simpler, better performance)
<vfw> wyth: lsb_release -a |& nc termbin.com 9999
<Kali_Yuga> winsen that: http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=14286094
<Kali_Yuga> Hardlink is the pic
<uxfi> hi Kali_Yuga
<uxfi> :)
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/5z96
<Kali_Yuga> hey
<Bashing-om> winsen: Sorry, not - I do not download things I do not know the source of .. I do not trust . Find some other means to transfer the screenshot of GParted if you desire my continued assistance .
<Kali_Yuga> he uploaded wrong. http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=14286094 this is a screen a.e. no download
<winsen> Bashing-om: i don't know how to show this, I forgot one I used to use
<pauser> Hello I need some help. I wanted to have root privileges and I did this. " sudo chmod g+rwx / -R 2> /dev/null ". Now everything seems to be work. Wireless and many things do not work. Any help how should I revert?
<vfw> wyth: apt-cache policy python* |& nc termbin.com 9999
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/ad2a
<Bashing-om> winsen: Do not feel alone , I do not know also how to tell you what I do not know .
<winsen> Bashing-om: no problem man. I am not angry about linux itself but about document I deleted, I'll try to recover it with other software..
<winsen> Bashing-om: I really don't know how is that possible 3 partitions disapared? even though 3 of them have different FS!? fat32, Ntfs and Ext4
<winsen> Bashing-om: do you think I can install the grub without following all steps I showed above.
<Bashing-om> winsen: I know of no more thourough tool for recovery than testdisk . But there does exist other tools . If you have ran testdiak and wrote to that drive your chnaces of recovery are slim . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<Bashing-om> winsen: With no known linux install there is no point in installing a linux boot loader . period .
<winsen> Bashing-om: That's what I think too
<winsen> Bashing-om: I didn't try testdisk before, I remeber the last time i used one was scafanger something like that, I 'll try with this or ...
<Bashing-om> winsen: The best thing - in my opinion - here is to image that drive and work from the image . IF you value your data .
<wyth> It's quite a long paste, are you still with me vfw?
<winsen> Bashing-om: I should try though. I don't have another hdd. it requires 140GB,
<winsen> Bashing-om: I'll try later. have good night all
<wyth> Heh, it was a good effort Bashing
<Bashing-om> winsen: testdisk can and will recover the partition table . and can set things aright . but one slip and your data will be history . Proceed with extreme care and caution . Be very sure of what you are doing .. do your homework !
<wyth> He's already gone. :P
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt purge python-dev python-all-dbg python-all-dev python-dbg  python-all |nc termbin.com 9999
<wyth> vfw: Thanks, one sec
<Bashing-om> wyth: I have not kept up . what is the status - My last thought was that there was a python PPA cinflicting with what is installed from the repo .
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/ycmq
<wyth> Bashing: I think that's more or less where we're at. :P
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get -f install |nc termbin.com 9999
<pauser> can somebody help me? I executing this " sudo chmod g+rwx / -R 2> /dev/null " and now almost nothing works normally.
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/a9ii
<Bashing-om> vfw: wyth Have a look ' apt-cache policy python-minimal python-dev ' .
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get autoremove |nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest_84483> allah is doing
<wyth> bashing: http://pastebin.com/D9NwskdF
<Guest_84483> sun is not doing allah is doing
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/9vzs
<Guest_84483> moon is not doing allah is doing
<vfw> wyth: So you upgraded from ________ to 16.04?
<wyth> vfw: 14.04 I believe
<vfw> wyth: Did you, or do you now, have any ppa's?
<wyth> vfw: I'm not sure. Is there a command to check?
<wyth> vfw & bashing: I appreciate all the help by the way
<Bashing-om> wyth: I just looking iver yalls shoulder . OK .. " //us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages " is this a 32 bit install ?
<vfw> wyth: cat /etc/apt/sources.list |nc termbin.com 9999
<wyth> Bashing: Yes, it's 32bit
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/cwic
<vfw> Bashing-om: By all means, *help*  :)
<Bashing-om> wyth: At this time python-dev and python-minimal look to be stable .
<vfw> Bashing-om: I see:  xenial-backports (What do you think?
<Bashing-om> wyth: 3rd party directory for sources ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' in a pastebin, please .
<vfw> Bashing-om: It's been my experience that backports is a no no....
<wyth> bashing: http://pastebin.com/f02dxZDx
<Bashing-om> vfw: xenial backports "should"  not be a problem as these pacjages are thise approved for use in xenial - and sometimes are fixes .
<vfw> Ok
<Bashing-om> vfw: But like you I do not have that repo enabled . If it ain't broke do not fix it .
<wyth> These are the dependencies errors I'm still getting when trying "sudo apt upgrade" http://termbin.com/vykp
<vfw> Bashing-om: Agreed
<vfw> wyth: Bashing-om   http://termbin.com/ycmq
<Bashing-om> wyth: I see no conflicts there either . so good to go .. as an aside, do not enable "
<Bashing-om>  wyth mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu " as Doug appears not to have caught up yet to xenial . Wait for it  wait .
<vfw> Bashing-om: sudo apt install python-minimal
<wyth> bashing: http://pastebin.com/EuRL7sUY
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt purge gstreamer1.0-clutter |nc termbin.com 9999
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/b4wy
<vfw> wyth: dpkg --purge gstreamer1.0-clutter libcwidget3 libmutter0c libnux-4.0-0 python zeitgeist-core
<Bashing-om> vfw:  ?? is this your output or wyth's " http://termbin.com/ycmq ' If it is wyth's then I do not understand how "python : Depends: python-minimal (= 2.7.5-5ubuntu3)" when the system reports " python-minimal: >> Installed: 2.7.11-1 " ... hummmm .
<vfw> Bashing-om: Yea, I dono...  A whole lot of this does not make sense.
<vfw> Bashing-om: Maybe he should reboot or...?
<athan> Hi everyone, when I `sudo apt-get install -f` to fix a broken package, it fails with an error. I think the download failed (I'm restricted to 150 kb/s) and it's corrupted or something. Is there a way to remove it from my system and start over?
<wyth> vfw: http://pastebin.com/5f9YtNXJ
<vfw> Oh no.  Not another one... ;(
<wyth> lol. sorry
 * wyth ducks
<athan> it's for libpython3.5-dev :\
<wyth> I can give her a reboot if you think it might help
<xcyclist> This may be a windows question, but they may not want to answer it.  I've got a new PC and I need to install an ubuntu iso on a usb drive to boot and install Ubuntu.
<xcyclist> So, I copy and paste copied in windows, and when I try to boot from this USB pin, the bios just drops it's jaw and does nothing, blocked.
<xcyclist> Please advise.
<yeats> !usb | xcyclist this may help
<ubottu> xcyclist this may help: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vfw> wyth: Let's try sudo apt update one more time and show us the result
<xcyclist> Thank you.
<wyth> vfw: Sure thing. I went ahead with the reboot anyways, so it'll be just one sec
<vfw> wyth: Do you have a second partition for /home/ ?
<Bashing-om> wyth: vfw Perhaps a good thing is to clean out the archives , and start again form square one . see what then the package manager advises .
<xcyclist> Okay, this is not helping.  I have bios set to boot from usb drive.
<athan> xcyclist: Have you used brasero? a .iso file should be burnable to a disk if you use the right program. It's supposed to represent all the partitions and all that for the entire liveCD operating system
<xcyclist> I need to know how to copy the iso to the usb pin so it will boot.  I just copied it.
<yeats> xcyclist: longer answer is that you have to "burn" the ISO onto the thumb drive - copying it there doesn't do it
<yeats> xcyclist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<xcyclist> Ok.
<athan> usually you just need to capture it for the boot sequence, but yes, if you want it to always try, set it to the disk drive
<wyth> vfw: Shouldn't be a second partition for home, I do have an lvm with all my media and such though
<vfw> wyth: So how did apt update go?
<vfw> wyth: and then apt -f install
<wyth> vfw: sudo apt update: http://termbin.com/mrwc
<wyth> vfw: apt -f install: http://pastebin.com/etpxeLaL
<vfw> wyth: Was that all of it?
<wyth> vfw: this didn't get added to the termbin "keys on reference is experimental at /usr/bin/apt-show-versions line 264.
<wyth> keys on reference is experimental at /usr/bin/apt-show-versions line 359."
<athan> Can anyone see what I'm doing wrong here? http://lpaste.net/346037
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get autoremove |nc termbin.com 9999
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/4bdo
<xangua> Just installed Ubuntu 16.04, then security updates, restarted and now my fonts look too thin :-\
<wyth> vfw: This is sudo apt upgrade: http://termbin.com/syti
<vfw> wyth: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wyth> vfw: http://pastebin.com/SGVUmYC3
<Bashing-om> wyth: " Depends: python (= 2.7.11-1) but 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 is installed " .. show us ' apt-cache policy python '. See what we can finger out .
<athan> :( is this mic on?
<wyth> bashing: http://pastebin.com/ypyJEn7D
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt upgrade python
<Bashing-om> wyth: Uh Huh, there she be that be the culprit .. now as it is python ... we tread lightly . Take a gentle poke at it ' sudo apt install --reinstall python ' .
<wyth> bashing: http://pastebin.com/VMNscACN
<vfw> wyth: What you probably need to do is just stack up all of the ones you see at http://termbin.com/syti  and use dpkg --purge --force-depends  to remove them.
<wyth> vfw: Ok, give me a sec and I'll give it a show
<wyth> shot*
<vfw> wyth: dpkg --purge --force-depends  libnux-4.0-0 python python-all python-all-dbg python-all-dev python-dbg synaptic zeitgeist-core
<vfw> wyth: But first, uname -r
<vfw> wyth: what does that say?
<wyth> vfw: gives me "3.13.0-96-generic"
<wyth> Should I go ahead with the purge you posted right before the uname command?
<vfw> wyth: Ok, well, that kernel is not what you should have with Ubuntu 16.04
<wyth> ok, so update the kernel first?
<ubuntu032> hello, i just came or help here anyone willing to help_
<wyth> vfw: Update kernel first? Or purge?
<vfw> wyth: So the upgrade from what-ever to 16.04 got interrupted and not sure if it is recoverable.  Yea, if you can, update the kernel, but don't think you even can...
<wyth> ok
<ubuntu032> i bought a new laptop today and, going to install lubuntu on it. already disablded secure boot but for some weird reason i cannot see the emmc disk when im booting lubuntu live from usb, should i try hirens boot cd to format the emmc disk so i could install  on it or what should i do
<ubuntu032> my external hdd and my usb are only ones being listed by gparted
<ubuntu032> it is such a shitty laptop and i only bought it for usage of some linux distro pretty much
<ubuntu032> there was some clear part on bios which talked about clearing encryption keys or something, the laptop is acer aspire e1  432
<vfw> wyth: Your kernel should be 4.4x
<wyth> vfw: Oh, I just did a dpkg on a 4.8 kernel
<Bashing-om> wyth: vfw Yeah . get the kernel straight . what shows ' dpkg -l | grel linux- ' . so we know what we are shooting for to get the xenial kernel to install .
<Bashing-om> grep*
<gonliSs> Hi. I Installed LEMP stack (Linux, Nginx, MySQL, and PHP. Then on Namecheap.com I created personal dns server ns1.mydomain.com and ns2.mydomain.com pointing to my server's IP. I created a config file on /etc/nginx/sites-available and shortcut to it on /etc/nginx/sites-enabled. But when I'm trying to access my domain there is an error: mydomain.com’s server DNS address could not be found. What I missed?
<wyth> vfw bashing: this is what I've got from uname -r now "4.8.0-040800-generic"
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.27.36 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<carlyanna> hey guys, can someone help me figure out which distribution would be a good fit for me? i've been running ubuntu and lubuntu on my computer for the past few months now, and i've got to reinstall the system  to make it a 64bit because my last install was the 32bit (long story)...ANYWAY - i have no idea what the different distributions are, like debian fedora, arch linux, etc. Any one prefer one over the other?
<khoa> ver
<carlyanna> I am truly enjoying learning about these systems and sort of be coming a geek about it. I like to use terminal and learn different commands, etc.. - so is there a specific distribution that may assist me with that?
<Bashing-om> wyth: How did you get up on yakety's kernel ? And it is not the more recent .
<wyth> Bashing: I copied from a website like an idiot, :P
<Kali_Yuga> wyth: any progress?
<wyth> bashing: This is the output of the command you gave: http://pastebin.com/YrEeghzH
<wyth> Kali: Uhm, sort of? lol
<Kali_Yuga> wasn't here, just curious :P
<Bashing-om> wyth: Now you may have bitten of more than we can chew as yakety's kernel is not yet supported in xenial install .
<wyth> Bashing: I could uninstall it?
<carlyanna> maybe if i shorten my question - anyone have input on the best distribution out there ? Fedora, debian, dreamlnux, etc. and why?
<Kali_Yuga> carlyanna: you are on an ubuntu channel so I would say ubuntu :D
<wyth> bashing: I didn't realize it was not an official kernel, the website just said "Linux kernel 4.8 was released on October 2, 2016"
<carlyanna> Kali_Yuga: aren't these all associated with ubuntu?
<Kali_Yuga> No
<carlyanna> Kali_Yuga: i don't even know what the distributions mean, what are the differences?
<carlyanna> anything specific i should know about
<wyth> bashing: Should I attempt to uninstall it before doing anything else?
<carlyanna> Kali_Yuga: what about the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu, or the various types of linux distributions
<Kali_Yuga> they function differently use different programs arch uses pacman instead of apt-get a.e ubuntu is good for beginners. i would even say also good for experts too. but yeah i think you get the best support for ubuntu
<carlyanna> ok good for beginners is what i am looking for :)
<RtMF> ubuntu can be great for beginners, agreed!  depends on your hardware, of course, but absolutely, if you want to not worry about things, I still recommend *buntu
<carlyanna> Kali_Yuga: now what about xubuntu - anything special there? I am definitely trying to stick with what i have learned so far, apt get etc. so you made a good point there
<carlyanna> RtMF: thank you ! :D
<uxfi> hello carlyanna welcome to Ubuntu
<uxfi> :)
<uxfi> what are you using Ubuntu for?
<uxfi> also hello Kali_Yuga :)
<Kali_Yuga> xubuntu is ubuntu using same repos but the GUI is different they use Xfce instead of unity
<carlyanna> well my laptop (very old sony) crapped the bed COMPLETELY, so my dad told me to try and boot ubuntu or some other software, and so I taught myself how to create the bootable usb and it's brought my computer back to life :)
<uxfi> ah
<Bashing-om> wyth: Honestly at this point I do not know . But I do know we want xenial's kernel installed and I do have a idea of how that can be done . As to what results in removing that 4.8 kernel, I just do not know .
<uxfi> carlyanna;  how old of an laptop?
<carlyanna> now i'm sort of addicted to learning all about it. Also though, I like using chrome and all of the apps - and need to be able to use the flash player for TV :) which i can't update on the ubuntu 32bit
<carlyanna> its a sony vaio, probably about 5 years or so
<Kali_Yuga> if it's really old Laptop i would use Lubuntu. it's nothing special not many features but very lighweight
<Zombie_Ryushu> I would like assistance recompiling an existing DEB to include a Patch from its RPM based counterpart in libgpod/gtkpod+
<uxfi> Kali_Yuga;  or Xubuntu
<OerHeks> carlyanna, chrome browser on 32 bit?
<Zombie_Ryushu> This is a known problem with communicating with legacy iDevices using Amarok.
<Kali_Yuga> yeah xubuntu is also very good. has also more features yes
<Zombie_Ryushu> Or Clementine.
<OerHeks> flash for 32 bit is dead
<uxfi> carlyanna; any other plans for the laptop?
<uxfi> Facebook and such?
 * RtMF advertises - "we have only A cup boobs IRL, but if you wish to see that increase, paypal rtmf@beautifulsunrise.org -- we'll either show the internet, or if you donate enough, you specifically.  Also we are 100% accepting suggestions re: surgeon *&& mnethod!
<carlyanna> OerHeks: yes yes it is :(
<carlyanna> uxfi: yes! exactly
<OerHeks> !spam | RtMF
<ubottu> RtMF: Please don't spam
<carlyanna> it is now my main computer
<uxfi> carlyanna; oh good
<uxfi> carlyanna; did you get my message? jsut tsting out my Uuntu
<Zombie_Ryushu> And you can get both Netscape Flash and Pepper Flash  as an independent Download on x86+32 and 64
<OerHeks> carlyanna, chrome 32 bit is long gone, nice story though, no flash updates
<michaelvipub> jjjjjjjjjjjkkk
<xangua> After 16.04 install, security updates and restart, regular fonts are very thin :-( someone having this issue?
<carlyanna> OerHeks: yeah thats why i'm rebooting with a 64bit version, wndering which distribution to us
<carlyanna> use
<carlyanna> from this convo i'm thinking xubuntu would be nice to try out
<wyth> bashing: Ok, I'm back at 3.13.0-96-generic. It won't let me do "sudo apt remove 'linux-headers-4.8*' 'linux-image-4.8*'" because of the unmet dependencies though
<uxfi> carlyanna; sure give ita whirl
<uxfi> give it a whirl
<bwlang> ethernet cards work with 3.13, rebooting with 4.4 network appears to come up, packets appear in stats, but I cannot ping the gareway (just a reboot, no config change)
<bwlang> bnx2 driver
<bwlang> google produces no interesting hits - suggested search terms?
<Kali_Yuga> xagua: not with 16.04. but I had very little fonts too. there was some setting. you have to change dpi setting
<carlyanna> okay guys well, here goes nothing! going to get unetbootin started and startup fresh with xubuntu
<carlyanna> thanks for the help!!
<Kali_Yuga> good luck
<Bashing-om> !tab | wyth Ekse I can and will meiis your replyes " Bashing-om " to get my attention .
<ubottu> wyth Ekse I can and will meiis your replyes " Bashing-om " to get my attention .: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xangua> Kali_Yuga: I think fonts are back to normal
<carlyanna> Kali_Yuga: i would install the 16.04 live x64 version right??
<xangua> Reset font settings with unit tweak, don't know what happened
<wyth> Bashing-om: Sorry, back on the original kernel. Can't apt remove the 4.8 one though because of the unmet dependencies
<Bashing-om> wyth: No experience in downgrading a kernel . 'Fraid to go there, as my 1st priority is not to break a system .
<wyth> Bashing-om: fair enough. I'm at least booted on the original one now though
<Kali_Yuga> idk do you have 64 bit go for that one i guess yes. idk your system. you decide until you find a distro that suits you
<Bashing-om> wyth: How did you attempt to remove th 4.8 kernel ?
<wyth> Bashing-om: I rebooted, under advanced options chose my previous kernel, and when I was in tried to do "sudo apt remove 'linux-headers-4.8*' 'linux-image-4.8*'" but it wouldn't go through because of the unmet dependencies issues I've been having
<khoa> anyone know which server-channel to get ebooks?, i tried IRCHighway and Undernet
<carlyanna> Kali_Yuga: i forgot, i think i have to mount the usb drive - not sure how to do that....anyone know?
<Kali_Yuga> carlyanna: are you still on windows? on ubuntu i used startup disk creator very simple tool
<Kali_Yuga> to make usb?
<carlyanna> Kali_Yuga: i have startup disk creator here on ubuntu
<carlyanna> how should i go about it?
<Kali_Yuga> you wanna make a bootable usb drive with xubuntu am i right?
<Bashing-om> wyth: If you accept the risk we can try and remove the 4.8 kernel . But be sure that I am not comfortable ! .. But for sure we MUST get you up on xenial's kernel to effect any repair to python .
<carlyanna> yeah, but i use unetbootin cause it downloads everything for me..it just wont recognize the usb disk because im on ubuntu and the usb isn't mounted i dont think
<wyth> Bashing-om: I acknowledge and accept, heh
<Kali_Yuga> download iso --> md5sum check iso --> use startup disk creator put iso on it --> boot from usb
<carlyanna> wow that sounds pretty easy.
<carlyanna> if i download that md5sum check iso that will give me 64bit xubuntu?
<Bashing-om> wyth: Give me a bit to consider .. as we also want the conflicting quantal sources gone gone too .
<Kali_Yuga> no i think you're not getting what i mean
<wyth> Bashing-om: For sure
<wyth> Bashing-om: Again, I super appreciate you trying to help
<carlyanna> Kali_Yuga: hah i probably am not, but i just figured it out in unetbootin so we are good to go!
<carlyanna> see you guys on the xubuntu side :)
<Kali_Yuga> md5sum is to check if your .iso file is not corrupted
<Kali_Yuga> read somewhere https://www.lifewire.com/validate-md5-checksum-file-4037391
<Kali_Yuga> before burning or booting from it
<Bashing-om> wyth: Let's take a poke and see what happens ' sudo apt remove linux-image-generic-lts-quantal ' . See if we can continue .
<wyth> Bashing-om: Same unmet dependencies error. I also reached my pastebin limit
<Kali_Yuga> just saves headache in case later on
<wyth> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/g38t
<Bashing-om> wyth: Ouch .. need to see that output . let's switch to pastebinit . ' sudo apt install pastebin ' then: ' sudo apt remove linux-image-generic-lts-quantal | pastebinit ' .
<wyth> Bashing-om: "E: Unable to locate package pastebin"
<wyth> Bashing-om: oh, I see it
<wyth> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/9oc4 Can't install pastebinit
<Bashing-om> wyth: Looks like we are stuck between a rock and a hard place .
<vfw> wyth: Bashing-om So just use termbin.com
<wyth> Bashing-om: When I run "sudo apt remove linux-image-generic-lts-quantal |nc termbin.com 9999" I get http://termbin.com/b4eb
<tarvid> Getting freezes after 2 minutes to two hours on Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu but usually longer as I move right
<tarvid> the canary is apparently starving
<uxfi> tarvid; hello
<tarvid> hi uxfi
<vfw> Bashing-om: wyth I've done distribution upgrades many times with no problems, but almost every time I've seen someone on here that had a failure doing one... well, just haven't seen much in the way of recovery.
<wyth> vfw: :-X
<vfw> wyth: Did you experience a power failure?  Or what?
<vfw> wyth: What happend to interrupt the process?
<wyth> vfw: Nah, not sure what happened. I didn't realize anything was wrong for a couple weeks when after I rebooted I suddenly didn't have software like transmission working anymore.
<Kali_Yuga> stupid question. wouldn't a backup of all files and reinstalling be faster than trying to figure out this problem? no offend to anyone
<Kali_Yuga> just time wise
<wyth> Kali_Yuga: It seems like that might be what I end up having to do. Not looking forward to having to go through all of that though. Especially nervous about getting my LVM working right if I went that route.
<venzen> Kali_Yuga: that might be the best solution, given you had sudden failure of various software packages... did you perhaps make changes to Python before that catastrophic reboot?
<wyth> venzen: Not that I recall. And I don't believe it was a catastrophic reboot, just a regular one. It was only after that reboot did I realize some things were not working.
<venzen> Kali_Yuga: sorry not your issue, but wyth's
<vfw> wyth: Well, you can not interrupt a distribution upgrade in any way.  It must continue until it's finished.  The best thing you can do is backup your personal files and do a fresh install. Just do a backup of /home/wyth/ and do a fresh install with same user name and replace all the files.
<Bashing-om> wyth: What results ' sudo apt install linux-generic ' ? Try and find a way to move either forward, backward or even sideways .
<wyth> vfw: I'm pretty sure I did not interrupt it at all, it just seems like there were errors during the process I guess
<wyth> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/ujy8
<vfw> wyth: LVM should not be a problem.
<wyth> I feel like the route left is to try purging all of the python as vfw had put it, and then seeing if reinstalling it fixes the apt issues
<vfw> wyth: If there were errors, you should have resolved the problems *before* a reboot.
<wyth> vfw: You're definitely right
<linux205> hey, can anyone help me to install ubuntu on my new laptop? It has emmc flash card, so do i need to format the whole emmc flash drive with something? Because when i boot into ubuntu (with secure boot off) it is not showing the emmc drive at all
<Kali_Yuga> yeah. there are probably ways of fixing this. but figuring out all this takes also time. comparing this to a fresh install what would be quicker. i know it's painful but what do you wanna do?
<wyth> Kali_Yuga: I'd prefer to try and avoid the fresh install if possible, but I realize it's probably been pretty annoying dealing with me the last couple hours, heh
<horsevj> hello
<horsevj> hello
<linux205> hello horsevj, do you anything about eMMC flash drives since i need to install ubuntu on my new laptop but cannot find a workaround anywhere
<horsevj> why do you need eMMC flash drive?
<linux205> i do not need that, my laptop has it and i am having difficulties installing ubuntu on it
<Kali_Yuga> wyth: not at all, keep trying to fix it. if you get it fixed great. thats just the shotgun solution.
<Bashing-om> wyth: Getting more knotty alla the time . see what happens ' sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-generic ' .
<linux205> because the ubuntu live cd is not showing the  eMMC flash drive at all horsevj. so i was thinking do i need to format it with hiren's boot cd or something first?
<vfw> wyth: Nothing beats a fresh install.  If done properly it is quicker and easier.  If you have a separate /home/ partition, you can just install and leave it as is, if not, must back-up /home/wyth and replace it when your done.
<horsevj> sorry linux205 i dont quite know
<horsevj> .bark
<doggu> roof
<linux205> well im going to try it, yolo
<horsevj> okay
<Bashing-om> wyth: Purge python. some kind of risky . But what we can do is start at the bottom of the dependcy tree and work our way back up to python . show ' apt-cache depends python ' there are only maybe 3 or 4 packages of concern .
<Kali_Yuga> I had problems that i wasn't able to fix. fresh install always did it for me in situations like this
<wyth> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/4t68
<Kali_Yuga> but i don't have server and i don't know how long it takes on a server to redo everything
<Bashing-om> !info python xenial
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1 (xenial), package size 133 kB, installed size 635 kB
<wyth> vfw: Main concern is that most stuff doesn't appear to be installed to home directory. This server has been frankensteined over many years and it was my first linux machine, so I did a bunch of stuff like a dumbass
<wyth> vfw: I know that's all the more reason to start clean, but still seems daunting.
<vfw> wyth: No. All personal files will be in the /home/ directory, unless you have other data partitions or directories that you have stored files.  In that case, just make backups of those directories as well.
<horsevj> .bark
<doggu> roof
<vfw> wyth: Applications are not installed in the /home/ directiries and that is not the issue anyway.  All you want to backup are personal files and other files that you want to save.  All of the installed programs are easily replacable.
<wyth> vfw: I know for instance some stuff is installed in /opt. Which I could also back up, but I'm not sure what other random crap is in random places too. This server is an old aluminum macbook pro, and I remember just getting the liveusb to show up and work was a major chore the first time I installed it
<horsevj> could you just back up home opt etc
<horsevj> seems that would be good
<Bashing-om> wyth: Houston, we have a problem . python version 2.7 belongs to trusty . We have to install 2.7.11-1 (xenial) But but to do that we have to have xenial's kernel installed . As around and around we go .
<wyth> Bashing-om: Oh man.
<wyth> Bashing-om: Well, we could install the xenial kernel, I could make sure I boot to that kernel, and hopefully go from there?
<vfw> wyth: I don't want to discorage you.  It may be possible to recover.  You will more-than-like have to manually uninstall many apps to get the job done.  Like I said before, just use dpkg purge
<wyth> vfw: Right, and I appreciate it all, like you said. You guys have been huge
<Bashing-om> !info python2.7 xenial
<ubottu> python2.7 (source: python2.7): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.12-1ubuntu0~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 219 kB, installed size 350 kB
<wyth> Which kernel exactly should I be on for Xenial? I'm currently on 3.13.0-96-generic
<Kali_Yuga> thats 14.04 kernel
<Kali_Yuga> thats the one i currently use
<Bashing-om> wyth: Wrong ! .. we maybe in good stead for python / try ' sudo apt install --reinstall python2.7 ' . See what the package manager now advises .
<vfw> wyth: I don't want to discorage you.  It may be possible to recover.  You will more-than-like have to manually uninstall many apps to get the job done.   dpkg --purge --force-all  <package-names-here>
<Bashing-om> wyth: That is an older trusty kernel . I am on trusty :"sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-101-generic" . we want you up on xenial .
<vfw> wyth: I think Ubuntu 16.04 starts at 4.4.x
<wyth> Bashing-om: I think I thoroughly f'd this all up, I tried to purge the python to reinstall from a while back.
<Bashing-om> wyth: Well ..,yeah ! // not good to mess with mother python . Given the time we "might" fight out of this .
<wyth> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/zir1
<wyth> I suck
<wyth> And am sorry you guys
<Kali_Yuga> damn that looks worse than before doesn't it?
<wyth> "sudo apt-get -f install |nc termbin.com 9999" http://termbin.com/geky
<Bashing-om> wyth: Got any idea how many times I have broke my system learning what I know ? .. Now I know enough not to break it !
<wyth> Bashing-om: this is with the -y, so you can see the full output http://termbin.com/xa47
<wyth> Bashing-om: I hear ya. I should've known better than to just upgrade without a much better reason. I was having a problem with something else at the time and thought it might help
<Bashing-om> wyth: If it is any consolation to ya .. this " ii  linux-image-generic-lts-quantal  " is the original problem . that we still have to find a means to address .
<wyth> Bashing-om: This is the site that I used to install the wrong kernel before, which was pretty easy. If I knew the right version I could do it again? https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-linux-kernel-4-8-ubuntu-16-04-16-10
<wyth> Bashing-om: Should I try this verson? http://linuxdaddy.com/blog/install-kernel-4-4-on-ubuntu/
<Bashing-om> wyth: Oh .. getting the kernel is not the problem .. it is getting the kernel with the package manager and keeping the package manager happy . // Not to say we will not ' wget ' the kernel and headers if we have too . going to go smoke and think on this . Smoke break !
<wyth> Bashing-om: Roger that.
<Skei> Morning. Anyone running CUDA ? I seem to have two different driver versions installed and I'm not managing to fix that.
<vfw> wyth: The fresh install option is not hard.  Just backup your files.
<wyth> vfw: If we're unsuccessful I'm sure that's what I'll be doing tomorrow. Have to secure a flash drive, and then hope the stupid mac hardware doesn't choke on it
<Bashing-om> wyth: How about ' sudo apt install linux-image-generic=4.4.0.47.50 ' Not real sure I have the version syntax correct here .
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.47.50 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<wyth> Bashing-om: failed
<Kali_Yuga> vfw: i'd give up too
<vfw> wyth:  du -sh /home/
<Bashing-om> Myrtti: failed as in screaming about python ?
<wyth> Bashing-om: Yeah
<wyth> vfw: 750M, heh
<wyth> vfw: I keep everything on the LVM
<vfw> wyth: What do you mean, you keep everything on the LVM?  What do you have and where is it?  (What directories?)
<wyth> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/oknn
<wyth> vfw: it's /media/ all my backups, media, etc
<vfw> wyth:  du -sh /media/
<wyth> vfw: it's still running :-X
<gonliSs> can I get a help with configuring proper vHosts? server DNS address could not be found for my domain all the time
<vfw> wyth: We should all have methods for backing up our files.  We should never trust computers not to ever fail.  Having backups is a normal part life as a computer user.
<liregirl> Scott Roberts has produced a 10-minute long epic entitled "Aliens?" It's available here: https://youtu.be/m0vFHhKOcII
<wyth> vfw: I know, I'm just a dickbag. :(
<vfw> wyth: You now have a reason to develop a method.
<wyth> vfw: You're definitely right
<vfw> wyth: And backing up your data is not hard.
<Bashing-om> wyth: How about ' sudo apt install linux-generic=4.4.0.47.50 ' . If that too fails . I am now all for trying to wget the kernels and headers .
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.47.50 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<wyth> Bashing-om: Same failure
<liregirl> Scott Roberts has produced a 4-minute-long epic entitled "Who's killsing us?" It's available here: https://youtu.be/DhoKe3Y1hSc
<OerHeks> !spam | liregirl get lost
<ubottu> liregirl get lost: Please don't spam
<liregirl> That is... "Who's killing us?"
<liregirl> OerHeks, I love exposing the lying perpetrators.
<liregirl> OerHeks, But I realize this ain't the channel.
<wyth> vfw: 6.6T    /media/
<vfw> wyth: What is mounted in /media/ ?
<vfw> wyth: sudo fdisk -l |nc termbin.com 9999
<wyth> vfw: The three externals that make up my lvm
<vfw> Show me
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/a2e8
<vfw> wyth: Ok, so you have 3 external drives.  Back up /home/ on a thumb drive.  Unplug the three external drives, re-install and plug them back in.
<wyth> vfw: Yeah, sounds like the plan
<vfw> wyth: Just install without formatting any of your external drives.
<wyth> Well, I guess I'll be spending tomorrow wrangling whatever scripts and config files and whatever else I have strewn about and reinstalling. I don't think I have it in me to do it tonight
<wyth> I really appreciate all of the help from you guys though, seriously
<Kali_Yuga> :/
<fenix> hi does any one aware of HTTP2 protocol? in this how long the connection will be remained open ? when it'll be closed ?
<vae> 777
<vae> 777
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Xenial comes with mosquitto with websocket support ?
<mylisto> Is there a command line I can use to flip a video horizontally?  Not rotation, but flipping.
<ricksanchez>  is there a problem with the upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 ?
<ricksanchez> I mean like a bug that causes a non-bootable os ?
<brotherBox> hi. is it possible to install ubuntu with /boot on the EFI system partition? the setup wont let me choose /boot on ESP
<Tahr-user> hi
<avgeek> Hello
<domino14> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 13.04? it's eol so it won't even connect to the mirrors
<domino14> so i can't update
<domino14> im tryna update it on digital ocean
<brotherBox> domino14: sudo do-release-upgrade
<BarnabasDK> ^^^
<ricksanchez> hey brotherBox are there any known issues with upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10 that cause the os to not boot
<domino14> do-release-upgrade doesn't work
<domino14> it tries to download all teh packages and it can't
<domino14> because the mirrors are all old / down / whatever
<BarnabasDK> domino14, have you selected a mirror site apart from the central ubuntu one?
<BarnabasDK> say one in your country
<BarnabasDK> if so, try selecting the central one
<domino14> how do i select a mirror?
<brotherBox> ricksanchez: im not an ubuntu dev or anything but if there are issues you should get an error message
<ricksanchez> nope
<ricksanchez> it hangs at the ubunt loading screen
<ricksanchez> with the dots at the bottom
<brotherBox> you might want to press one of the F keys (F1-F7 i think) which should bring up a log of whats happening
<BarnabasDK> domino14, for me when i start the application software and updates there is a "download from" drop down
<ricksanchez> I tried it appears to be locked up
<BarnabasDK> where I selected my country
<BarnabasDK> try resetting that to "main server"
<domino14> which application software.. i'm on the command line
<domino14> it's a vm on digitalocean
<brotherBox> have you tried sites like https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<BarnabasDK> domino14, then you have to manually edit the source files in /etc/apt
<BarnabasDK> then do a sudo apt update and an upgrade
<domino14> what do i put in the files
<BarnabasDK> if thats an issue maybe you should not be doing serverside upgrades
<brotherBox> the output from what that site generates
<brotherBox> based on your input
<BarnabasDK> to be quite honest
<domino14> so just keep this on 13.04 forever?
<brotherBox> its not an LTS so thats not a good idea imo
<brotherBox> lol
<arthur_____O> join #ilico
<arthur_____O> ooops
<brotherBox> is it possible to install ubuntu with /boot on the EFI system partition? the setup wont let me choose /boot on ESP
<mahfiaz> hey, I am trying to install Ubuntu Mate on an Samsung SSD, but right after configuring the first partition installer gets stuck and dmesg shows Enabling discard_zeroes_data message over and over
<mahfiaz> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: wich ssd type?
<mahfiaz> SM841
<mahfiaz> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: evo? pro?
<mahfiaz> lotuspsychje: evo
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: 840? 850?
<Ryuken> Hi
<mahfiaz> lotuspsychje: sorry, it
<mahfiaz> lotuspsychje: sorry, it
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: wich number of evo please?
<mahfiaz> lotuspsychje: sorry, it's not evo, it's neiter: http://cdn.shopclues.net/images/detailed/11130/11_1421595111.jpg
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: ah its msata
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: did you check if your bios is changed from IDE to AHCI?
<mahfiaz> lotuspsychje: will do
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: also check samsungs website, if firmwares are available for your device
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: wich ubuntu version did you try to install?
<mahfiaz> lotuspsychje: it is AHCI
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: ok, thats good turned off secureboot and fastboot also? or you dualboot?
<Ryuken> Anyone know how to duplicate with grub customizer?
<Ryuken> Like duplicate an option
<BarnabasDK> Ryuken, having a second option in the boot list?
<mahfiaz> lotuspsychje: Linux Mint 18 is Ubuntu 16.04, I dualboot, will try turning off secure- and fastboot
<Ryuken> BarnabasDK: Like creating a duplicate of the same boot option
<Ryuken> Say Ubuntu wotih Linux4.4.0 generic and make an exact copy of that
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: im sure, but we cant support mint here, download a vanilla ubuntu and try?
<BarnabasDK> Ryuken, the boot def is in /etc/defaults/grub, you can edit that and add all the entries you want
<BarnabasDK> Ryuken, do a update-grub as root in order to effectuate
<Ryuken> BarnabasDK: Okay, thanks
<lotuspsychje> mahfiaz: if samsung website has a new firmware for your ssd, please apply it carefull and you will need a fresh reinstall on it after
<joegiampaoli> can you send files directly to another user here on freenode?
<mahfiaz> lotuspsychje: my bios has neither options, but will try out the other two suggestions
<lotuspsychje> joegiampaoli: dcc send
<joegiampaoli> lotuspsychje: That's the command?
<joegiampaoli> lotuspsychje: OK, I'm reading about it...thanks...
<elodinn> joegiampaoli: it's not, your IRC client probably has it built in though
<lotuspsychje> joegiampaoli: your irc client should be able to dcc send to other users
<joegiampaoli> elodinn: Oh, OK, so it is possible? That's all I want to know...
<elodinn> joegiampaoli: yes
<joegiampaoli> elodinn: OK, thanks :)
<noka> #bluez
<discovered> I am using Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS(Kubuntu) and Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter for WIFI. But the signal is poor
<discovered> Is it possible to fix it?
<hhee> guys, i have some program, which run from extract archive like eclipse, and in unity panel they have ? icons. can i change icon thre
<hhee> there
<PurpleSunset> ru?
<cfhowlett> !ru | PurpleSunset
<ubottu> PurpleSunset: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<PurpleSunset> thx
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Snowie> wow, really quiet in here.
<unicornjedi> is setting a resolution of something like 768x1360 legal in xorg.conf
<unicornjedi> Snowie: not anymore hehe
<cfhowlett> unicornjedi, so long as your gpu supports it, yes
<Snowie> unicornjedi: broke the silence lol
<hhee> :)
<unicornjedi> cfhowlett: soo I was on #raspberrypi for 6 hours with someone and he was helping me to get my pi to output to a vertical display... I haven't touched xorg.conf yet
<unicornjedi> andddd it still doesn't work.
<cfhowlett> no experience at all with raspberrry, sorry
<unicornjedi> cfhowlett: hopefully editing the xorg.conf file will solve the problem :( thanks for answering my question
<cfhowlett> best of luck unicornjedi
<unicornjedi> :'( you can drink my tears, I have too much
<unicornjedi> drink up buddy
 * BarnabasDK hurl
<Snowie> unicornjedi: i think it might be rotate, not resolution, in xorg
<unicornjedi> Snowie: so what would the code look like?
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<Snowie> ftp://www.x.org/pub/X11R7.5/doc/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.html
<Snowie> unicornjedi: rotate left?
<unicornjedi> whoooa thats a lot to rea
<unicornjedi> *read
<Snowie> unicornjedi: looks like you just add rotate left or rotate right in the same playce you were going to add the resolution.
<unicornjedi> Snowie: I hhope it works. its 5am here, I didn't know rotating a screen on rpi was such a challenge
<Snowie> unicornjedi: what OS?
<unicornjedi> snowie, openelec. on rpi or laptop... it just sucks at vertical resolutions
<deniz> how can install gnome on ubuntu mate?
<deniz> how to*
<cfhowlett> !gnome | deniz
<ubottu> deniz: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<halpme> hi, is this a sata 2 or sata 3? http://www.storagereview.com/samsung_spinpoint_m9t_hard_drive_review
<kubast2> Hey
<kubast2> how can I for loop files in a directory
<kubast2> when they have a space in the name
<kubast2> so it doesn't do
<kubast2> Track
<kubast2> 1.wav
<kubast2> etc.
<kubast2> ?
<cfhowlett> kubast2, stop using enter>
<brotherBox> in general, using -print0 options will help here
<brotherBox> is it possible to install ubuntu with /boot on the EFI system partition? the setup wont let me choose /boot on ESP
<kubast2> brotherBox: -print0 ? at ls or in the for ?
<kubast2> for files in $(ls); do ffmpeg -i "$files" -codec:a libmp3lame -qscale:a 0 "CD1/$files.mp3"; done
<kubast2> $(ls -print0) or for files in $(ls) -print0; ?
<kubast2> ah
<kubast2> -Q
<kubast2> nah still does
<kubast2> "Track
<kubast2> 1.wav"
<ducasse> Kingsy: the module might not be registered for that device id, in which case it won't be loaded automaticallyååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååe*
<ducasse> gtfr
<cfhowlett> stop spilling your mountain dew on the keyboard so your keys don't stick
<ducasse> cfhowlett: that was the cat :)
<cfhowlett> ... uh huh.  the "cat".  riiiiiiiiight.       P)
<Noti> I've updated to 16.04 from 15.10 and I've been screwed. I have no networking, no graphic and who knows what else.
<door> hello?
<door> is worth to upgrade ubuntu from 16.04 to 16.10?
<cfhowlett> door, 16.04 is LTS.  16.10 is not.  absent a serious need for the latest greatest shiny stuff, I'd say LTS only is the way to go.  Far fewer headaches that way.
<door> okay, thanks
<fub> Hi. I am currently moving my linux installation to a different partition from this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition)
<fub> I'm now at the step 6.2 (Run grub setup for new partition )
<fub> in my /mnt/sda5/usr/lib/grub/ I have one folder (i386-pc) and a file (grb-mkconfig_lib)
<fub> Why one should I choose? I dont get what [instance] means
<fub> Okay, I read I should specifiy the plattform here. I did (i386-pc), and now I get:
<fub> grub-install: error: failed to get canoncial path of '/cow'
<fub> Should I try a "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/sda5 /dev/sda5 ?
<BeLeKy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fub> BeLeKy: was that related to my question?
<fub> I dont see where I ask to ask
<BeLeKy> mean?
<fub> What?
<BeLeKy> fub bot?
<fub> no, I'm not
<BeLeKy> oh sorry
<bazhang> BeLeKy, did you have an ubuntu support question
<BeLeKy> fub staff?
<BeLeKy> what a quest
<bazhang> #freenode for staff help BeLeKy
<BeLeKy> bazhang i need staff
<bazhang> BeLeKy, then stop asking here in #ubuntu
<BeLeKy> im not understand
<Kingsy> does anyone know what application I can use for selecting and conecting to wifi via tty
<bazhang> BeLeKy, this is ubuntu support only, for help with freenode and staff ask in #freenode NOT here
<BeLeKy> im conected from wifi
<bazhang> kingsy network manager has a cli
<Kingsy> on arch linux there was a wifi-menu which was handy... obviously dhclient won't work because I need to authenticate with a network
<Kingsy> bazhang: what is the binary called?
<brotherBox> is it possible to install ubuntu with /boot on the EFI system partition? the setup wont let me choose /boot on ESP
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Kingsy> bazhang: hrm, networkctl says that systemd-networkd is not running. I guess I have not set my network up properly? is networkd required?
<Kingsy> Hey BluesKaj :)
<bazhang> not sure about that Kingsy
<fub> okay, solved my problem
<Kingsy> no problem :D
<fub> so what is a good size for a system partition? I want to split up in system and in /home
<fub> around 20G ?
<BluesKaj> Hi Kingsy
<Kingsy> fub: I was thinking about that the other day. I went for 40GB on this installation, but that might be overkill
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: what client do you use for authenticating a wifi connection?
<BluesKaj> yeah 15Gb is plenty for the / partition
<Kingsy> damn, so I have massively over compensated
<Kingsy> tbh I have this problem with my swap partition so I might reinstall....
<BluesKaj> Kingsy, network-manager
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: thanks, question, if I am using dhclient to connect via ethernet will installing network-manager render that method obsolete?
<BluesKaj> it's not a client Kingsy, it's the default application for wifi and ethernet on ubuntu
<Kingsy> oh, umm sorry for misunderstanding. So, I don't need dhclient anymore?
<BluesKaj> Kingsy, in a word no, dhclient works with network-manager, unless of course you don't use NM and use the /etc/network/interfaces file for configuring your connection
<Kingsy> what I mean is.. right now I guess by default I have the interfaces configured in /etc/netowrk/interfaces.. so its configured with inconfig up and down etc... do I need to change my interfaces file so network-manager handles the interfaces?
<Kingsy> oh ok, so how do i choose? Is there a line I can isnert into network/interfaces ?
<BluesKaj> !dhclient
<BluesKaj> !info dhclient
<ubottu> Package dhclient does not exist in yakkety
<BluesKaj> Kingsy, http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/dhclient8.html
<Kingsy> hrm I don't have a DE yet or browser so I cant read that.
<Kingsy> I'll grab my phone
<Kingsy> just reading about netowkr-manager now.
<Kingsy> I looks to me like its heavily geared to a GUI, and there isnt much information on getting wifi working or it working at all through a cli
<Kingsy> alright, after a reboot its connected to the internet so I guess its using network manager now.. I would love to know how to check tho :S
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-cache policy netwwork-manager, Kingsy
<Kingsy> cheers
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: that just shows that I have the package installed. or thats what it looks like
<BluesKaj> oops only one w in network
<BluesKaj> it's installed by default
<BluesKaj> it's installed on yur system unless you remove it with apt or the package manager
<twoleds> is there a console tool for obtaining RGB color of screen pixel?
<Apachez> screen reader in ubuntu is scary shit... was cleaning and had done some accidental keycombo... had a little bit of a jump when the computer started to speak to me when moving the mouse cursor =)
<anpan> Hi, I hope someone can help me here, because I'm at my wits end. Using 16.04 for a few months now and was happy until yesterday: following an upgrade yesterday, I can only boot ubuntu if I set "nomodeset" as a kernel option. Otherwise the screen will stay black without fail. With "nomodeset" set, I can only see one screen (out of three) and the system menus and text are too tiny to read
<anpan> using the radeon driver that comes with ubuntu
<anpan> Logs only seem to be available from times when I boot with nomodeset kernel option. In that case, it says that there is no UMS support for the card
<Ben64> try an older kernel
<anpan> already tried, no difference
<Ben64> then it probably wasn't the upgrade
<anpan> grub only offers me two kernel versions though
<Ben64> that's not normal
<anpan> the upgrade didn't upgrade the kernel as far as I can tell
<Ben64> well thats where the driver comes from
<anpan> let me check again, one moment
<anpan> (i have to do this in console mode because the terminal in the graphics mode is unreadable because small)
<anpan> http://pastebin.com/uZbrvVeE thats the upgrade that happened yesterday (or rather, this morning)
<anpan> right after that, I simply shut down the computer and found I cant boot anymore today
<Frjd> Is laptop-mode-tools needed on modern Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Frjd, doubt that it would hurt.  also see TLP
<Frjd> cfhowlett: TLP?
<AAA_xyi> kek
<anpan> so, any suggestions what I can do to find out what the problem is? I don't even know where to look anymore
<AAA_xyi> SOSI PISOS
<AAA_xyi> SOSI PISOS
<AAA_xyi> idi naxyi, sam pisodr
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> Do you know how to install/find network manager applet? I'm on KDE but w/o Plasma
<OnkelTem> I need to run network connection somehow
<cfhowlett> !tlp | frj
<OnkelTem> I could manage to add a connection with `nm-connection-editor`
<motexx> Hi please help.
<motexx> I installed the Intel Graphics updater from Intel, it broke my network entirely, theres no devices in networkmanager.
<motexx> The driver wouldn't run because of missing lib of kinds, so i unistalled it, but my network are still broken. I'm typing this from a live session.
<motexx> lspci lists the network devices ok, but the system doesn't see them. I tried starting up on older kernels but the doesn't help so i guess it above kernel level.
<motexx> Are there something i can reinstall, or otherwise do to get it running again?
<melleb> Hi all, does anyone know how to install dspam on ubuntu 16.04? Every tutorial I find mentions it should be a simple apt command, but the package is not found. Has it been removed/renamed or something?
<tozen> melleb: try to change server to Central the apt update
<tozen> *then
<brainwash> melleb: it was removed in debian, and therefore in ubuntu too
<ioria> !info dspam trusty
<ubottu> dspam (source: dspam): Scalable, fast and statistical anti-spam filter. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.2+dfsg-13 (trusty), package size 213 kB, installed size 788 kB
<ioria> !info dspam
<ubottu> Package dspam does not exist in yakkety
<brainwash> melleb: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=754810
<ubottu> Debian bug 754810 in ftp.debian.org "RM: dspam -- ROM; No longer maintained upstream" [Normal,Open]
<ioria> melleb, only for trusty
<melleb> Ah, ok
<melleb> thanks all
<melleb> I guess it's best to move to spamassassin then :)
<ioria> yup
<Vivek> When I am trying an apt-get upgrade I am getting the following error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23537512/
<Vivek> Due to this error, I am not able to install any new packages or upgrade the system.
<anpan> Vivek: your /boot is probably full. Try removing old kernels installed there (i believe apt-get autoremove should do this)
<Vivek> anpan: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23537524/
<anpan> and if you use -f?
<anpan> Might fail because /boot, again, is full though
<anpan> If I remember correctly, there was a guide to manually remove old kernels somewhere, let me take a look
<kbob> hello, in ubuntu 16.10 I would like to run a script like root at startup. Do I must create a service? to run a script?
<Vivek> anpan: Thanks
<anpan> Vivek: http://askubuntu.com/questions/263363/how-can-i-remove-old-kernels-install-new-ones-when-boot-is-full
<Vivek> anpan: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23537545/
<anpan> Vivek: the first answer in my link should fix your problem. Make sure you don't remove your current kernel though
<FinalX> Vivek: df -h
<FinalX> see which is at 100%
<FinalX> because in that paste I clearly see "gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<cfhowlett> Vivek, best practice: keep the 2 most recent
<FinalX> or once in a while just do apt-get autoremove --purge
<FinalX> and apt-get autoclean
<anpan> What FinalX said definitely works. But once you run into dependency problems because /boot is full, you cant use that method anymore (at least when I ran into the problem, it didn't)
<Vivek> ChkDigit: That is what I am doing now.
<brelod> hey guys! do you know if its posible to use fbi to watch images in text browser (elinks) running inside of screen session? (err msg = ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Inappropriate ioctl for device (not a linux console?)) It works perfectly if i run the browser without screen session
<Vivek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23537585/
<kbob> brelod: install fmi
<kbob> maybe is fim
<Vivek> anpan,FinalX,cfhowlett: It is still going on :)
<Vivek> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-34-generic
<cfhowlett> Vivek, really should not take that long!
<Vivek> Waiting patiently :)
<anpan> usually takes 10 seconds or so for me
<cfhowlett> note that you can also do a manual process:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058377&s=eaf2e645238b823b3f49566b6cd4a75c&p=12240745#post12240745
<anpan> I think that was the post that helped me when I had the problem.
<brelod> kbob: thx i'll try it
<Vivek> anpan,FinalX,cfhowlett: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23537597/
<ilmaisin> hi
<ilmaisin> how to prevent ubuntu from deleting logs on reboot
<Vivek> anpan,FinalX,cfhowlett: Looks like the issue is resolved.
<Vivek> Thanks
<anpan> Vivek: you're welcome
<cfhowlett> Vivek, happy2help!  don't forget to perform regular maintenance
<anpan> So, anyone have any ideas why I can only boot with "nomodeset" kernel option? Something is wrong with the radeon driver, but i can't find out why (it worked yesterday). Older kernel doesnt work
<Vivek> cfhowlett: Sure.
<Vivek> Wondering if I should myself hang around here and help.
<cfhowlett> Vivek, it's a surprisingly effective way to learn Ubuntu IMHO
<Vivek> cfhowlett: yea, been using Ubuntu from the very first release :)
<anpan> I guess I'll lie down and hope someone answers on stackexchange in the next few hours. I'm sick anyway.
<pinkisntwell> I changed my /etc/network/interfaces to "iface enp0s10 inet static" but the old IP address that I had via dhcp still shows up when I do "ip a"
<pinkisntwell> and when I do "ifconfig" only that old address shows up
<pinkisntwell> what's happening?
<ducasse> pinkisntwell: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<pinkisntwell> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/LvVn4yae
<ducasse> pinkisntwell: if you do 'sudo ifdown enp0s10 && sudo ifup enp0s10', do you get the new address then?
<pinkisntwell> ducasse: I tried "sudo service networking restart", is that not good enough?
<ducasse> pinkisntwell: i'm not sure exactly what that does, so try.
<BluesKaj> pinkisntwell, remove
<BluesKaj> auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<ducasse> no, loopback should be there
<BluesKaj> don't need it
<pinkisntwell> I just tried ifdown and ifup and nothing changed on ifconfig
<SexyFail> Hey guys, I'm quite new to Ubuntu. (#ubuntu-beginners is invite only) I have a VPS that I am trying to install a teamspeak3 client on without a GUI, but I'm running into some problems.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, I don't have loopback in my interfaces file , and it works perfectly
<ducasse> BluesKaj: sure, you can get by without, i just don't see a reason to remove it
<BluesKaj> ducasse, no network-manager
<lostinspace> hi how do i chroot and create a new system inside a system for example running ubuntuserver inside ubuntu desktop
<ducasse> lostinspace: debootstrap, or use lxc/lxd
<pinkisntwell> ducasse: I just tried ifdown and ifup and nothing changed on ifconfig
<lostinspace> don't have lxc/lxd
<lostinspace> How to install ubuntu on X86 android
<lostinspace> How to install ubuntu on X86 android
<ducasse> lostinspace: ask #android
<ducasse> pinkisntwell: kill dhclient if it is still running
<fiter> hi
<fiter> anybody here?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions fiter
<jack> hi i have question can  I ask here ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | jack
<ubottu> jack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brotherBox> is it possible to install ubuntu with /boot on the EFI system partition? the setup wont let me choose /boot on ESP
<jack> searchsploit allow me search exploit which I have installed. but If i want to update my DB same as exploit Db (website). what should I do ?>
<ducasse> brotherBox: no, the installer isn't set up for that. you _might_ be able to hack it after install, though.
<brotherBox> ducasse: how not? i hear that putting /boot on ESP is common and even advised sometimes
<ducasse> brotherBox: i just told you, the installer is not set up for it.
<brotherBox> ducasse: is that for any particular reason?
<ducasse> brotherBox: ask the installer team.
<brotherBox> because "nope doesnt work" is something i'd expect from windows
<brotherBox> how could such a hack look like?
<brotherBox> would i need anything besides the kernel and initramfs on ESP?
<ducasse> brotherBox: it's completely unsupported, but try if you feel like it.
<brotherBox> well thats great
<SexyFail> I am trying to install teamspeak3 client on a VPS with no KVM (TS3 client requres a GUI). I have tried vncserver, screen, and xinit. I am running into errors with every attempt.
<brotherBox> ducasse: where could i talk to the installer team?
<ducasse> brotherBox: you'd need to install grub to a different path than the default, other than that i can't think of anything major.
<brotherBox> are they on IRC?
<ducasse> brotherBox: check their launcpad page.
<brotherBox> lol launchpad
<nat> \nick Natkeeran
<cfhowlett> !nick | nat
<ubottu> nat: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<fub> So when I hol a key pressed, it needs about a second until the keypress is sent continually, how can I shorten this delay?
<ducasse> fub: see the xset man page, under the 'r' option
<fub> ducasse: is it possible to show the current value of rate?
<ducasse> fub: 'xset q'
<SexyFail> I am trying to install teamspeak3 client on a VPS with no KVM (TS3 client requres a GUI). I have tried vncserver, screen, and xinit. I am running into errors with every attempt.
<fub> ducasse: awesome. where do I put this to be persistent on reboot? In my /etc/rc.local?
<iamrohit7> what is the most lightweight ubuntu variant other than lxde?
<jatt> xfce
<fub> jatt: thats a display manager as far as I remember
<ducasse> fub: no, x isn't up yet at that point. try ~/.xsessionrc
<cfhowlett> iamrohit7, lxde is a Desktop environment, not a variant.  lubuntu and xubuntu are lightweight
<jatt> lxde is a display manager
<iamrohit7> cfhowlett: i meant lubuntu
<fub> jatt: yeah, but I think he is looking for a variant
<stoned> I went to my GF house
<stoned> I downloaded Ubuntu latest
 * stoned is on open free wifi, horrible speeds.
<vfw> iamrohit7: lubuntu is probably as light as it gets.
<stoned> I am going from Debian stable to Ubuntu latest. I wonder if I can just import my /home over and install the new os and that's it?
<stoned> I also want to xfer over my settings from /etc
<cfhowlett> stoned, no.
<vfw> stoned: Do you have /home/ on a separate partition?
<stoned> Yessir
<stoned> always sep.
<stoned> I'm just trying to see if any new versions of software will conflict w/ debian stables config
<stoned> right now, my /home is populated w/ config files from all th edebian stable software (fairly old)
<stoned> usually new software has updated configs and maybe diff config locations probably
<stoned> I have a free partition, I can intall ubuntu there, and mount /home from debian as /home in ubuntu
<iamrohit7> vfw: can i install it over my current ubuntu install? without redoing everything from scratch
<cfhowlett> stoned, choose one.  debian or ubuntu.  mixing repos is likely to cause pain
<vfw> stoned: If you have /home/ on a separate partition, you can just tell the installer to leave that partition, (do not format it), and use same user name.
<stoned> I'm wiping debian away
<stoned> http://cdn.stoned.io/debian/screenshots/debian-8.2-xmonad-09-01-2016.jpg
<stoned> here's my debian desktop
<ducasse> stoned: frankly, i'd move the config over one program at a time to check for issues
<stoned> I only need minimal apps. Only reason I'm using ubuntu is if I might need new software tht's not in debian stable.
<vfw> iamrohit7: All of your personal data can remain or be replaced, but all of the applications will be replaced by new ones.
<stoned> ducasse: ohhh
<stoned> ducasse: that's a very sane advice. thank you
<vfw> iamrohit7: What is your original issue?
<vfw> iamrohit7: *(What are you working on?)*
<stoned> Ubuntu + Xmonad + Xorg + all my cli apps/tools. Only thing I need from GUI is Konqueror, open office, smplayer/smtube and chrome. Nothign else gui
<vfw> stoned: Even if packages are not in debian stable, you can still get them.
<stoned> library versions are old too
<stoned> can't compile from source a lot of new things.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<stoned> ABI incompat
<vfw> stoned: ... not trying to talk you out of installing ubuntu just making the statement ....
<raddy> How can i get libwebsockets3 in ubuntu 16 ???
<raddy> Very frustrating
<stoned> vfw: *nod*
<stoned> ty
<iamrohit7> vfw: my system boots in a little less than 5 min. i have a programming job in which i need to compile some stuff which takes up the whole RAM. right now ubuntu takes up 1.5gigs with firefox running and i can make it down to half of it, it would certainly help.
<cfhowlett> iamrohit7, lubuntu or drop to the cli
<cfhowlett> and, of course, kill ffox
<vfw> iamrohit7: What Desktop Environment are you using now?
<iamrohit7> vfw: unity
<vfw> iamrohit7: Oh yes, you can do better.
<SexyFail>  I am trying to install a program on a VPS with no KVM (it requres a GUI). I have tried vncserver, screen, and xinit. I am running into errors with every attempt.
<iamrohit7> cfhowlett: firefox isn't the problem. the heavy memory usage since 16.04 is
<vfw> iamrohit7: You can just install xubuntu-desktop
<vfw> iamrohit7: or just xfce4
<cfhowlett> and ffox is a hungry best
<cfhowlett> beast
<vfw> iamrohit7: or lxde
<iamrohit7> vfw: tried it. that would just mess up the whole ui consistency. instead i could just reinstall xubuntu over ubuntu
<vfw> iamrohit7: You don't have to re-install the OS
<raddy> Where can we get libwebsocket
<fub> SexyFail: define "running into errors with every attempt"
<cfhowlett> iamrohit7, sudo apt install lxde xfce4           then logout, choose your session and login
<vfw> iamrohit7: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<iamrohit7> vfw: 16.10
<vfw> !info lubuntu-desktop | iamrohit7
<ubottu> iamrohit7: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<iamrohit7> cfhowlett: i know but it doesn't look nice.
<fub> iamrohit7: you can also isntall htop and run it to see which process is taking all the RAM
<cfhowlett> iamrohit7, since you already mentioned a limited and slow system, best option is to drop to the terminal for max ram
<SexyFail> fub: Qt: couldn't retrieve an initial keyboard state. XIO: fatal IO error 2 (no such file or directory on X server ":1.0"
<SexyFail> fub: this would be running through vncserver
<ars23> Hi guys!
<iamrohit7> cfhowlett: you mean a tty?
<cfhowlett> yep.
<iamrohit7> how much RAM does xubuntu fill up?
<iamrohit7> without anything running
<jatt> 400k
<jatt> between 400k and 500k
<iamrohit7> jatt: k?
<jatt> M
<jatt> xfdesktop takes 600MB virtual memory on my machine
<iamrohit7> jatt: ah. thanks.
<ducasse> iamrohit7: you could also just install a basic wm, log into that and do the work, then log back into unity.
<iamrohit7> ducasse: i3 comes to mind.
<ducasse> iamrohit7: that's what i use.
<SexyFail>  I am trying to install a program on a VPS with no KVM (it requres a GUI). I have tried vncserver, screen, and xinit. I am running into errors with every attempt. (Such as Qt: couldn't retrieve an initial keyboard state. XIO: fatal IO error 2 (no such file or directory) on X server ":1.0") <- through vncserver
<ducasse> SexyFail: are you connecting from an ubuntu mmachine?
<SexyFail> ducasse: through both a VNC viewer on Windows and Screenshare on OSX
<ducasse> SexyFail: os x has an x server, just connect via ssh and display locally
<SexyFail> ducasse: I'm still quite new to linux. once connect to the ssh what is the command to display locally? is this still through vncserver?
<ducasse> SexyFail: just connect with ssh -X and run whatever program, no need for vnc. make sure the osx x server is active first, though, and it should just work.
<SexyFail> ducasse: okay I will try this out, thank you!
<Guest29913> guys, could anyone recommend a music player for old console file sounds?deabeef works great but there are formats it doesn't support, like gsf
<cfhowlett> vlc is the swiss army knife of players
<hitman_> hi
<hitman_> u945
<constl> Hello, is it possible to trace which configuration file/app is setting specifics environmental variables?
<jatt> in a shell script? run with -x
<Guest29913> not for console music files, however
<ducasse> Guest29913: you might be able to convetr them with sox
<Guest29913> I'd rather maintain them as they are rather than converting them
<SexyFail> ducasse: on osx getting error QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display, when running the app script
<SexyFail> ducasse: connected via ssh -X us@ip
<ducasse> SexyFail: that sounds like the x server is not running
<Guest29913> it also doesn't support gsf, either
<BluesKaj> game boy music files , not many music players in linux will play them, Guest29913, think you should take ducasse's advice and convert with sox if possible
<SexyFail> ducasse: in the sshd_config I have X11Forwarding yes. is there another config file/command I am missing?
<Guest29913> as I already said, sox doesn't even support it
<ducasse> SexyFail: os x needs to have the x server running
<ducasse> Guest29913: for something so utterly obscure, you might have better luck asking in an emu-related channel
<vfw> Guest29913: mpg123
<BluesKaj> Guest29913, well then your probly asking the impossible
<vfw> !info mpg123 | Guest29913
<ubottu> Guest29913: mpg123 (source: mpg123): MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.4-1 (yakkety), package size 120 kB, installed size 419 kB
<vfw> Guest29913: What kind of audio format are you trying to play?
<BluesKaj> vfw, he wants to play gsf files/gameboy music files
<Guest29913> gsf. and it is not impossible as I've found a program that plays it, but it is console only
<BluesKaj> Guest29913, what program is that ?
<Guest29913> http://projects.raphnet.net/#playgsf
<amikrop> When I drag n drop an mp3 from a window to audacious' playlist, focus is lost from audacious and the playlist disapears, making it difficult to do the task. This doesn't happen eg on Windows and Winamp... Any workarounds?
<Darkpainy> hello lonely people
<mais369> KLJ
<mais369> KJL
<mais369> HI
<Hounddog_> Good evening
<Sean_McG> Sat Nov 26 11:09:03 EST 2016
<Hounddog_> I am trzing to restore this laptop and am somehow failing to repair the mbr i just used boot-repair http://paste2.org/4xj4YIxY all i get when restarting though i grub rescue
<Sean_McG> is your BIOS/UEFI settings protecting the MBR?
<Hounddog_> Sean_McG: nope
<LOLROFL86> anyone?
<LOLROFL86> lel
<Hounddog_> all i am trying is to remove ubuntu and restore windows....
<Hounddog_> at least for this laptop...
<LOLROFL86> Hounddog: Can you switch between Ubuntu Gnome and Ubuntu Unity?
<LOLROFL86> lol
<LOLROFL86> refl
<LOLROFL86> rofl
<Hounddog_> um, currently i am just running ubuntu life
<Hounddog_> live cd i meaa
<Hounddog_> live cd i mean
<LOLROFL86> What is Ubuntu Life?
<Hounddog_> if you just want to troll, please stop it
<LOLROFL86> I am not trolling, I am only 10 years old
<Sean_McG> Hounddog_: if all you want is to boot Windows then presumably you just need to boot with your Windows CD and go into it's rescue mode and I would be very surprised if there wasn't a tool to fix the MBR there
<Hounddog_> Sean_McG: i have no windows cd, as i purchased the laptop there was non but a recovery partition
<Sean_McG> BLEH.
<Hounddog_> yep...
<Sean_McG> I don't know how to help then.
<LOLROFL86> BRUH
<LOLROFL86> BREH
<LOLROFL86> fsd
<LOLROFL86> fushdi
<SexyFail> ducasse: I was finally able to launch the GUI through XQuartz. Now it just doesn't register my keyboard strokes on the GUI, but this is the farthest I've ever come with this. Thank you so much
<ducasse> SexyFail: ok, good luck. don't know about the keystrokes, maybe an osx channel can help.
<Hounddog_> Sean_McG: i think i am going to reinstall grub and set timeout to 0...
<LOLROFL86> I just want to download Ubuntu Unity 16.04 LTS onto my Raspberry Pi 3
<LOLROFL86> Any ideas?
<LOLROFL86>    
<LOLROFL86> ????
<LOLROFL86>    
<LOLROFL86> bye
<xangua> LOLROFL86: why not something like Lubuntu or xubuntu?
<juan_> saludo  necesito ayuda tengo ubuntu 16.04 teclado en ingles pero mi hija esta escribiendo algo en espanol necesita la letra elle
<cfhowlett> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> !es | juan_
<roomerre> hello
<roomerre> i did set default grub to 0 but still get grub for a split second?
<juan_> ok thank have problems with some letters that we use in spanish can fine
<EriC^^> roomerre: GRUB_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT ?
<roomerre> GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 the first or secon line
<D4n1u5> hello
<EriC^^> roomerre: try setting GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<D4n1u5> im gay
<D4n1u5> lol
<EriC^^> roomerre: or =1
<cfhowlett> D4n1u5, we don't care.  go play somewhere else
<cfhowlett> !ops | D4n1u5
<ubottu> D4n1u5: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<EriC^^> roomerre: nevermind the =0 try =1
<EriC^^> with GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<D4n1u5> im not speacking english because im italian
<roomerre> which manual should i read to know meaning of GRUB_etc options ?
<roomerre> there are several and their meaning subtle
<fhikmawan> hi
<roomerre> why =1 ?
<roomerre> 1second ?
<fhikmawan> hi
<roomerre> i dont want it etirely
<D4n1u5> ok basta parlo in italiano
<fhikmawan> how to connect wifi ?
<roomerre> EriC^^: ?
<D4n1u5> usate il traduttore
<EriC^^> roomerre: no idea, GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 should remove it i think
<D4n1u5> :)
<cfhowlett> roomerre, shttps://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<D4n1u5> who is boss?
<Sean_McG> not you, son
<D4n1u5> hahaha :( sean
<ars23> :)
<Yaaic_Demo> motd
<flappynerd> can I upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 "in place" ?
<EriC^^> flappynerd: yes
<EriC^^> sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> backup first
<flappynerd> ok thanks
<Yaaic_Demo> i can break Myusbonl
<EriC^^> flappynerd: no problem
<Yaaic_Demo> myusbonly software
<Yaaic_Demo> Ubuntu 17.04 relese date
<Sean_McG> erm, the 04 in that means April
<Yaaic_Demo> thanx man
<flappynerd> EriC^^, hmm, "no new release found"
<flappynerd> lsb_release -a reports 16.04
<Sean_McG> oh, since 16.04 is an LTS release maybe there is something special you need to do?
<flappynerd> ahh
<EriC^^> flappynerd: try sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ducasse> flappynerd: open 'software and updates', set to 'show any new release'
<Sean_McG> I don't know myself -- I'm still on 14.04 (trusty) here
<flappynerd> well, what about backports, is it relatively easy to get a package from 16.10 in to 16.04?
<flappynerd> I don't see it in backports
<flappynerd> libboost 1.6x
<EriC^^> flappynerd: set Prompt= to Prompt=normal and then save and exit
<Sean_McG> wow, less than a month before Christmas
<Netek> Sean_McG dont remind me -_-
<flappynerd> Sean_McG, you mean cannibal zombie celebration?
<ProfessorKaos64> my ~/.dput.cfg is here: http://slexy.org/view/s2W5dOPM5c and my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~mdeguzis/+archive/ubuntu/libregeek-ubuntu, but dput ppa:mdeguzis/libregeek-ubuntu antimicro*soure.changes yields No host ppa:mdeguzis/libregeek-ubuntu found in config
<flappynerd> "will take about 2 days 1hr with a 56k modem"
<flappynerd> o.0
<flappynerd> brings back the memz
<brainwash> ProfessorKaos64: try without "ppa:"
<ProfessorKaos64> I figured it out by rename the profile in [ ] under the cfg file
<Yaaic_Demo> can i install windows app in Ubuntu ??
<ducasse> !wine | Yaaic_Demo
<ubottu> Yaaic_Demo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Yaaic_Demo> it works yaa
<Malgorath> Is there a way to take the time and icons off a second monitor with the grey bar at the top? its kinda redundant and takes up space on my smaller monitor
<ikonia> /w/win 7
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<yyyy_> q
<Juanete> Hello Channel
<Juanete> Does anyone knows if I have to open other port than 21 in ubuntu and to check if it's working?
<Juanete> I've made a netstat and it looks like it is only in IPV6
<Juanete> https://i.imgur.com/KGk57py.png
<zanshin> On 16.10 with gnome-shell installed, I'm trying to activate the "Applications Menu" extension through extensions.gnome.org in Firefox. When I turn the extension on I'm prompted to install it - which I do - and then the on|off toggle reverts to off. Not sure where to look for any error messages so I'm stuck trying to figure this out. Other extensions, like Places, work just fine. Any ideas?
<devslash> I've got a macbook unibody that was running 16.04 perfectly. I ran the upgrade to upgrade it to 16.10 and now it won't boot. I added nosplash at the grub prompt and it hangs at Started user manager for UID 125
<flappynerd> devslash, what do you mean by "ran the upgrade"
<flappynerd> devslash, i.e. which upgrade method did you use?
<devslash> i dunno it said do you want to upgrade to 16.10 and i clicked on upgrade
<devslash> do you know what causes this to happen?
<ProfessorKaos64> my ppa upload goes until the very last part, but gets Could not write .upload?
<flappynerd> devslash, hmm, seems you must have changed something
<flappynerd> devslash, normally ubuntu will not ask you that
<devslash> no
<newbie_m> Hi all, abit primitive question. Which is easier, installing ubuntu on Celeron chromebook3 or a windows 10 atom laptop ?
<devslash> during the upgrade it did ask me to choose between gdm and lightgdm
<flappynerd> well, I have 16.04 and I manually had to change settings to get it to even allow me to upgrade to 16.10
<devslash> i chose gdm
<devslash> i did too i chose notify me for any new version
<flappynerd> devslash, anyway, basically upgrading like that is not well supported
<devslash> then it displayed the upgrade prompt
<flappynerd> devslash, ubuntu upgrades should typically only ever be done from an .iso file on a DVD or USB-thumb-drive for example
<manjaro> hola que tal
<flappynerd> otherwise it's basically "at your own risk"
<flappynerd> zanshin, probably #gnome is better
<devslash> thats BS i dont buy that. I've upgrade from previous versions of ubuntu and it worked perfectly
<manjaro> alguien hablando español
<manjaro> hola que tal
<manjaro> probando,probando
<Netek> devslash doesnt mean its BS.  I have had an instance in the past doing an upgrade of Ubuntu and had issues, JUST because it worked perfectly for you doesnt mean it works perfectly for everybody else....  Just sayinh
<Netek> saying
<ProfessorKaos64> dput writes package.ftp-master.upload, but still says Could not write incoming/...regeek-ubuntu.upload
<manjaro> no entiendo a esta gente
<manjaro> yo creo que me he equivocado de canal
<devslash2> hey guys i fixed the problem
<devslash2> flappynerd, Netek
<devslash2> I booted into recovery mode and did sudo dpk-reconfigure lightdm and selected lightdm as the WM
<Trioxin> I can't figure this out. I have this line in my /etc/sudoers: %group1 ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/app  and my account is added to group1 but when I launch the app with gksudo /usr/bin/app it still promps for a password.
<flappynerd> newbie_m, sounds like you want to do a google search for "ubuntu netbook"
<howarth> what is the logic of libiomp5 being emptu in 16.10?
<newbie_m> flappynerd: yes, I found that for the Atom but not sure if that should be good enough factor for me to buy the Atom Win 10 laptop over the Celeron Chromebook ?
<howarth> certainly ubuntu should be distributing libomp.so
<flappynerd> newbie_m, buy a used lenovo
<flappynerd> thinkpads have been historically great with most *nix
<ikonia> only the t series or x series are safe
<ikonia> lots of other thinkpads are very incompatible with linux
<flappynerd> and you can get a faster one, for cheaper than plenty of netbooks
<flappynerd> i.e. you'll oftetn pay $300-$400 for a netbook, and you can get a reasonably good used thinkpad for less than $300
<newbie_m> flappynerd: well, the celeron chromebook is for $140 , the atom win10 is $100
<flappynerd> newbie_m, you realize that the computer you buy for that price will be less powerful than my iPhone, right?
<newbie_m> flappynerd: yeah that's a secondary machine, not my main laptop but I want linux on it.
<flappynerd> I would still search for a used thinkpad or similar in the same price range
<ikonia> newbie_m: then buy a device that actually supports linux
<flappynerd> hell, you could probably get an old 386 for free and put DSL on it
<ikonia> rather than reference devices that really won't work
<flappynerd> and it would still be faster than a netbook
<flappynerd> and, upshot, the drivers for all the hardware will be well supported by now, even by BSD and friends :)
<newbie_m> ikonia: both should support Linux. It's just  installing ubuntu on Chromebook seems more complicated than on a win10 machine
<nicko> aranızda türkçe bilen varmı
<ikonia> newbie_m: they don't though
<ikonia> newbie_m: why are you thinking both should support linux....based on what
<newbie_m> ikonia: I could eventually install linux on both if needed , right ?
<ikonia> newbie_m: no
<neopsyche> hi. has anyone else tried gnome 3 on ubuntu"?
<ikonia> neopsyche: yes
<neopsyche> ikonia the rendering engine is absolutely amazing
<newbie_m> ikonia: ok, can you please clarify why not ? I though I could remove win10 or ChromeOS and install ubuntu
<neopsyche> just .. some icon problems i am having and the pointer is too sensitive .. on 16.04 and trying to figure out how to keep the great rendering .
<pca> hy
<ikonia> newbie_m: look up the people running linux/ubuntu on both of these and you'll find it's a hack
<giru> help ! i installed opencv lib on home folder and build it . but how to include this in our program. /usr/include/opencv is not any folder shown in various tutorial .
<giru> this is not in my pc.
<newbie_m> ikonia: Isn't that If I'm planning to keep the original OS ? I'm planning to remove the original OS.
<ikonia> newbie_m: no
<neopsyche> ikonia: can you help me tweak the gnome3
<ikonia> giru: look at the linker
<ikonia> neopsyche: no idea, not sure what you want to change
<ikonia> neopsyche: best just ask the channel
<giru> ikonia: I am using code blocks ide.
<neopsyche> helo all.. can anyone help me tweak gnome 3?
<ikonia> giru: so ?
<giru> what to include in compiler search directory option.
<giru> which folder?
<ikonia> neopsyche: you need to say more than "tweak gnome" explain what you want
<ikonia> giru: talk to codeblocks support
<giru> what is present under /usr/include/ ??
<ikonia> giru: headers
<giru> i have to put my all header here???
<ikonia> giru: no
<ikonia> giru: talk to codeblocks support if you want help using codeblocks
<TAL_> Hello there, could someone help me? I have a Lenovo T420 running on both Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.03. The problem is, my speakers arent working. They dont work in both OSs. In the settings, I went to check on the speakers and aparently(to the computer), they are working flawlesly. I think this is a hardware issue. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<giru> so i have to give relative path to it..
<ikonia> giru: talk to codeblocks support if you want help using codeblocks
<giru> ikonia: thank you.
<ikonia> TAL_: talk to lenovo
<ikonia> TAL_: if it's broken in both OS's its going to be hardware
<newbie_m> ikonia: I'm confused. What you mean by  laptops  that support Linux? why is it a hack to remove the original OS and install fresh ubuntu ?
<ikonia> newbie_m: try removing the OS on a chrome book
<TAL_> ikonia: ok, I'll head to the lenovo forums. Thanks
<nunchuck> anyone have a good cli browser?  or is it still lynx?
<ikonia> hard to beat lynx
<newbie_m> ikonia: yes its complicated. Removing windows is easier I guess
<ikonia> newbie_m: nope, both of these devices are designed to be a closed platform.
<zergut> hello, what i can use to burn CD?
<newbie_m> ikonia: so, any recommendations for a specific platform ?
<nunchuck> ikonia: yea after all these years lynx still has the title
<ikonia> newbie_m: depends on your usecase/budget etc
<gcl> How can i use my Creative CT6840 in Ubu16.04? lsusb shows it as "OmniVision OV511+ Webcam" but in Cheese it is not available, it shows only the built-in webcam (Toshiba Satellite C55)
<neopsyche> mouse pointer is too sensitive and some window managers etc.. missing scrollbar / icons
<newbie_m> ikonia: something cheap , simple just to vnc remotely
<ikonia> why would you vnc into it ?
<ikonia> sort of defeats the object of a laptop
<gcl> It is an old webcam, Creative Labs Webcam3 (CT6840) http://www.astrosurf.com/atuniverse/image003.gif
<ikonia> gcl: have you looked if it has linux support
<newbie_m> ikonia: vnc from it to my main machine
<tgm4883> newbie_m: he's asking why you would pay a premium for a laptop if you were just going to access it remotely anyway
<ikonia> newbie_m: then why not buy a cheap desktop that a.) has cheaper better hardware as it's full size b.) is cheaper as it won't include costs like screen
<newbie_m> tgm4883: ikonia I have a desktop. I'm buying the chromebook to login to my desktop remotely so I dont need a fancy one, just something that I could put basic linux on.
<ikonia> newbie_m: why do you need linux then
<tgm4883> newbie_m: ah, that was confusing. You're looking to VNC from the laptop
<ikonia> just use a chromebook running chrome os
<wyth> Can I repair my server installation with a liveusb, but still keep things like webmin and stuff installed? Or will I have to go through and reinstall/reconfigure all my softwares
<gcl> PD: I need to use 2 cameras concurrently.
<ikonia> wyth: webmin is not supported and makes your machine unsupportable
<wyth> ikonia: Ok then, good to know.
<newbie_m> ikonia: just in case I happen to need to do anything locally, you know
<gcl> <ikonia> i used a long time ago in Ubu12.04 and Ubu14.04 (and other versions between then.
<wyth> ikonia: What about my lvm and stuff though? If I have it unplugged while doing the repair, will I have to reconfigure it to get it back afterwards?
<lambertu> whats up?
<vfw> wyth: What hard drives do you have and how do you have your HDs partitioned?
<wyth> vfw: Oh hey man, I'm back and preparing for that reinstall. :P
<wyth> vfw: It's three externals in the lvm, they should each be the single partition?
<vfw> wyth: Do you have your system running now/
<vfw> ?
<wyth> vfw: yes, I'm still backing things up
<vfw> wyth: Show us what you have.  You have all your Hard Drives mounted right now.  Right? Show us what you have and what you have on these drives.
<vfw> wyth: sudo fdisk -l |& ne termbin.com 9999
<vfw> wyth: df |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> wyth: sudo fdisk -l |& nc termbin.com 9999
<wyth> http://termbin.com/84un
<wyth> vfw: //termbin.com/84un
<vfw> wyth: cat /etc/fstab |nc termbin.com 9999
<gcl> Driver(webcam CT6840) seems to be ok. but it doesn't 'attach' to /dev/video1. i haven't idea where to start to do it available. Any clue?
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/uzhb
<gcl> I have tested in an old Laptop with Ubu14.04 and works(plug and play), but to video processing it needs the Toshiba power.
<vfw> wyth: du -sh /home/
<vfw> Show us...
<vfw> here
<vfw> wyth: I do not see the need to re-partition anything.  The installer will only format the partitions you tell it to and you can tell the installer to install to the partitions you want.
<wyth> vfw: 753M    /home/
<wyth> vfw: Right, so it won't format those drives, but will I need to reconfigure lvm for them to show up?
<wyth> cd opt
<wyth> oops, sorry
<vfw> wyth: sudo blkid |& nc termbin.com
<wyth> vfw: http://termbin.com/rn3n
<vfw> wyth: You can try and fix what you have if you want but I just want to see how feasable a re-install would be.
<wyth> vfw: Yeah, I mean I'm planning on doing the reinstall, just wanted to know how difficult the lvm coming back would be, basically
<marshall> hi everyone. I need help accessing an encrypted file on another partition on my computer. I added a ubuntu 16.04 LTS partition to my desktop which was running mint 17.3
<marshall> Another chatter helped me before, but I had to leave all of a sudden, and my wife rebooted the computer, which undid all of the work I had done to access those files.
<vfw> wyth: It would be difficult either way.  The way you have it set up, it's hard.
<wyth> vfw: Oi. :(
<vfw> I told you last night that you would have to manually uninstall a lot of packages in order to get rid of the conflicts..  You would have to manually install a bunch more and keep on and on until you can satisfy apt/dpkg and then  start rebuilding the system as 16.04. Right now, even though it is identified as 16.04 it is still stuck mostly as 14.04
<wyth> vfw: Right, that's why I planned on just doing the reinstall
<vfw> wyth: I would boot Ubuntu LiveCD, (or some sort of LiveCD, and look at what options you might have and how you can split it up.
<wyth> vfw: I made an Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 32bit liveusb
<vfw> wyth: You are in a difficult situation.  Best thing is to get some backup drive or drives and backup everything you cant live without.
<vfw> wyth: Why 32bit?
<vfw> wyth: Is your system 32bit now?
<wyth> vfw: It's an old macbook and is only 32bit
<wyth> vfw: It's supposed to have been 32bit the whole time
<Rinzler> I'm doing headbanging to configure a secondary wlan1 interface on physical phy0, someone can help me?
<vfw> wyth: Oh, this is a mackbook?
<wyth> vfw: Yeah, an old aluminum one
<vfw> Ok.  Well, as much as I'd like to contiune this conversation, I have to go for now.  I'll be back in about 2 hours if you're sill here.
<wyth> vfw: Ok, thanks again Sir. I appreciate the help/insight
<Guest81747> quit
<jillbyers> Questioning The Holocaust - Why We Believed (Part 1 of 2) https://youtu.be/RddqP0ABzwM
<makoya> guys how do i optimise my wireless card, i notice on windows the pc connects better to linux but when i reboot to ubuntu there is less signal
<makoya> i mean connects better to wifi**
<Tachyon_> hello. I know the don't ask to ask thing, but I'm still not sure if I can ask something related to Minecraft. so, excuse me but I'll still ask.. to ask.
<navidr> after installing all Qt5 packages , I still don't have Qt Application template in my qtcreator ? and when I want to install qt-sdk it wants to install qt version 4 ( which is quite old ) , how can I install qt5 sdk in ubuntu
<angelxenial1604l> Hello everyone I have a problem with ubuntu 16.04 with Intel graphics drivers gives me this error, how do I fix?
<angelxenial1604l> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23539242/
<navidr> forget it , removing all configuration file worked !
<Hikikomori> Does anybody tried yandex browser?
<rocketbomb> .quit
<headless__> yandex is created by kgb
<Hikikomori> I'm fine with that, just asking appinion about browser. KGB or FBI - same shit :)
<NiO> hey
<NiO> I know this is not the channel for SQL but is anybody familiar with SQL?
<OerHeks> Hikikomori, it is not in our repositories, only availabe with a PPA https://launchpad.net/~yandex-load/+archive/ubuntu/main never tried it myself
<OerHeks> NiO, try #ubuntu-server or #sql ?
<NiO> THank OerHeks
<max12345> hi, can I stop my machine from doing background update checks?
<max12345> right now there is a root process running updatedb.mlocate
<max12345> and some other time it was checking for updates by itself, I don't want that.
<OerHeks> max12345,  updates > automatically check for updates > daily - never
<max12345> :) sweet thanks. I thought it would be more arcane than that...
<crackle> hi
<golden_ticket> Is there any way to get picture in picture in Ubuntu? http://www.itdadao.com/articles/c19a350892p0.html
<crackle> #CHANNEL
<soso_> hello
<soso_>  i have a computer, it s a celeron, there is a ubuntu on it... what can i use it for ? make a server ? but what kind of server ?
<ioria> soso_, can you give us your exact cpu ?
<ioria> soso_,  in windows Control Panel -> System, on linux  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<x0g> Heya guys, after 6-7 years I'm trying out Ubuntu again (16.04 atm). So far it looks really polished but Unity is taking more memory than Plasma on cold start. Should I upgrade my kernel to 4.8+ or the issue persists there as well?
<winsen> hi all
<ioria> x0g, how much ram ?
<x0g> 4 GB but 64bit
<ioria> x0g, ok, cpu ?
<x0g> ioria, Intel Core2 Duo E8400
<ioria> x0g, can you paste free -m ?
<x0g> free -m
<x0g>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<x0g> Mem:           3951        1476         414          97        2059        2017
<x0g> Swap:          1952         381        1570
<ioria> x0g, not here, please
<ioria> x0g, on paste.ubuntu.com
<x0g> I know but it's only 3 lines, not really a spammy output. Will do next time
<ioria> x0g, yes, not normal your swap in use ....
<x0g> yea, I reduced swappiness
<x0g> Need to reboot
<xangua> x0g: how much is plasma using? Recently read an article about hour much less ram plasma uses but it is still slower to start and turn off than gnome, xfce, etc
<ioria> x0g, to what ? under 60 ?
<x0g> ioria, yeah 10-20 ,can't recall
<ioria> x0g, i don't think it's the solution
<x0g> xangua, I tried OpenSuSe tumbleweed and it used 435 MB -600 MB on cold boot on my system
<ioria> x0g,  something not right
<x0g> ioria, yeah , figured as much
<ioria> x0g,  ps -A
<xangua> x0g: if you really need RAM you could either use a lighter desktop or buy more RAM
<ioria> but he should be bood with 4G ...
<ioria> *good
<xangua> x0g: is there something wrong with Ubuntu, unity or KDE anyways?
<x0g> xangua, I gave up on this desktop after buying 8 different RAM sticks and they wouldn't work
<xangua> What doesn't work!?
<x0g> xangua, not at all working as intended but I will use VDI to work from home so I will kinda need free RAM
<ioria> x0g,  can you paste sudo dmidecode --type 17
<x0g> ioria, sec
<x0g> ioria, http://pastebin.com/cGaXN4Cb
<x0g> Odd thing is that the system runs great on Debian Jessie with 3.16 kernel
<x0g> but there I'm using Openbox
<x0g> so ofc it runs great :D
<xangua> You can also use openbox in Ubuntu ;-)
<ioria> x0g,  if you rebbot, with no apps opende, what you get from free -m ?
<ioria> x0g,  if you reboot, with no apps opened, what you get from free -m ?
<x0g> lemme test it out, give me a min
<dorkmafia> I'm trying to install ubuntu using a usb stick on to an HPZ820 it has a UEFI ... is there anything special I need to do?
<xangua> dorkmafia: I just did my first UEFI install, good luck ;-)
<ioria> dorkmafia, run the usb in efi mode
<dorkmafia> xangua: yah I think I already destroyed the windows partition :)
<dorkmafia> ioria: how do I run the usb in efi mode?
<ioria> dorkmafia, from bios
<ioria> dorkmafia, the ubuntu isos are hybrid
<xangua> dorkmafia: that's what I did too, but because I wanted
<x0g> ioria, 600 MB on cold boot , no swap usage atm
<ioria> x0g,  hurrah
<x0g> yeah, that's fine by me for Unity
<ioria> x0g,  yup
<dorkmafia> is there anything special I need to do when creating the usb stick?
<x0g> dorkmafia, are you on Windows or Linux?
<mist_> heya fellas, i seem to have broken xorg or my dm when installing my amd graphics card driver
<ioria> dorkmafia, check the iso and the media
<mist_> anyone have time to help me? i was stuck in the terminal for an hour before i was able to edit the grub config to enter recovery mode
<wyth> So, trying to install ubuntu server 16.04.1 LTS. Each time after it goes through the installation and gets to the reboot part, it reboots and stops at a purple screen. It never shows a grub or bios before it gets to that section.. Any suggestions as far as steps to take? Should I edit a file before the reboot?
<ioria> !details | mist_
<ubottu> mist_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mist_> (i'm actually running linux mint but there is alot more people in here)
<x0g> mist_, always have a backup before messing with confs :D
<mist_> yeah ._.
<x0g> can you run startx?
<mist_> i cannot
<x0g> what's the error output ?
<mist_> sec let me pastebin the xorg log
<dorkmafia> ioria: ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso was going to use this for the uefi boot stick
<ioria> dorkmafia, ok, dd on a stick
<mist_> http://pastebin.com/mgMP5a9X
<x0g> I have to skip as I have to work but people here are really helpful mist_ , good luck! Bye ioria ! :D
<ioria> x0g,  bye, mate
<dorkmafia> i used unetbootin before
<dorkmafia> i'm on osx right now
<ioria> dorkmafia, better dd
<ioria> dorkmafia, on win, rufus
<ioria> dorkmafia, no idea, then
<mist_> anyone else got any ideas?
<dorkmafia> ioria: unetbootin?
<ioria> dorkmafia, never used osx, sorry
<dorkmafia> it's just like BSD there is a dd tool
<ioria> dorkmafia, try thst
<Random832> unetbootin works differently from dd
<Random832> it puts all the files from the iso on the usb, and sets it up to boot with syslinux
<dorkmafia> Random832: will that work with a uefi boot?
<Random832> no idea
<Random832> just pointing out that it's two different mechanisms
<dorkmafia> ok
<Random832> so if one doesn't work maybe try the other
<Padawan> Hey guys, Is it possible to change the unity for another desktop evironment say xfce?
<dorkmafia> the ubuntu site reccomends to use unetbootin
<Random832> then you probably should use it
<dorkmafia> the stick is in EFI mode
<xangua> Padawan: yes
<dorkmafia> is that a good thing or bad thing?
<Random832> i don't know what that is
<Leissi> hello
<luigi> ciao
<Leissi> I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<luigi> !list
<ubottu> luigi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wyth> I can't get to bios or grub after a fresh install of ubuntu server. It goes straight to a purple screen where it hangs..
<luigi> sorry
<Leissi> I booted up my old laptop and it suggested to make a distribution upgrade so I did. Now I don't have network connectivity and get random system error popups
<wyth> Any suggestions?
<Leissi> this is a paste about the errors I get https://paste.ee/p/AJF3D
<mist123> alright 2 hours since i tried to install the amd drivers that ruined my xorg server
<mist123> Anyone got any experience with this or should i just go back to winblows?
<Leissi> sudo apt-get upgrade ends up with this https://paste.ee/p/P6D8a
<Seveas> Leissi: is the disk full or corrupt? df -h will show you available space, dmesg may give clues about corruption
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<Seveas> wyth: the purple screen is likely ubuntu already, but the bios comes before that, so you should be able to get in.
<Leissi> Seveas: disk is not full
<OnkelTem> Folks, need your help. Do any of you have a working VPN connection? Would you copy-paste it (from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/) somewhere? I can't create a new connection
<Leissi> Seveas: also, dmesg gives a whole lot of text - What of it is important?
<Seveas> OnkelTem: that'll be mostly useless as those settings depend on the vpn used...
<OnkelTem> oh, I meant pptp!
<OnkelTem> Or rather... I don't know why it is not added. When I run nm-connection-editor, I see there my newly created connection. But it doesn't appear in the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/...
<Seveas> OnkelTem: ticked the 'connection can be used by all users' checkbox?
<Leissi> aw crud. I/O errors don't really seem too good
<Seveas> Leissi: anyting with sda or sdb (or sdc... etc.) in it
<Seveas> I/O error sounds bad indeed
<OnkelTem> Seveas: sure. There's another issue with this, I should started with it: it doesn't save password. And then when I run it using `nmcli` it says: Error: Connection activation failed: no valid VPN secrets.
<Seveas> OnkelTem: any reason you're not using nm-applet for all this? It tends to do its job quite well
<vfw> wyth: Sitll there
<vfw> ?
<Seveas> (OnkelTem and yes, that's a lame cop out as I don't quite know how to debug that further and would like not to need to find out :))
<OnkelTem> Seveas: yeah, it doesn't work :) When I run it, it seems to only do WiFi jobs. I'm on AwesomeWM and have no normal tray
<vfw> Before I left I was going to suggest you so some non-destructive partitioning so that / can be on a separate partition.  Just create about an 80 or 100G partition for /
<Seveas> OnkelTem: you'll need to install network-manager-gnome-pptp for nm-applet to be able to do pptp connections iirc
<OnkelTem> Seveas: offtopic and a wild guess: are you Russian or somewhere from Asia? :)
<vfw> wyth: That was for you.
<Seveas> OnkelTem: Not even close. .nl here :)
<OnkelTem> Seveas: Ah, then maybe you had long conversations for the mentioned people? :)
<Leissi> dmesg paste https://paste.ee/p/9VURA
<vfw> wyth: And you can probably do it on the fly. At the beginning or even the end, just create an 80 or 100G partition for /
<OnkelTem> Seveas: because once I was "acused" for using multiple brackets in smileys and was told that's very particular for Russians. And that's who I'm  :)))
<Seveas> Leissi: yes, that disk is toast.
<OnkelTem> s/for/with/ (to the previous)
<Seveas> OnkelTem: the second bracket is actually the closing bracket to the ( at the beginning of the line :P
<vfw> wyth: I for one, never wanted everything on one big partition, and your situation is a good reason why....
<OnkelTem> Seveas: damn! An exception confirming a rule! :)
<OnkelTem> and it was not even an exception LOL
<Seveas> Leissi: I could give you some commands with which you can try to whip apt-get into shape, but your time is much better spent backing the files on that disk that you don't want to lose and then buying a new harddisk.
<OnkelTem> ok, back to NetworkManager issues. Does anybody know how why networkmanager could not save passowrds?
<vfw> OnkelTem: Mine does.
<OnkelTem> vfw: w/o the 'standard' desktop manager?
<Seveas> OnkelTem: if it's not created as system connection (which it doesn't seem to be), the password is stored in your user settings and you'll need a running secret agent (such as nm-applet) to tell n-m the secret when connecting.
<Seveas> OnkelTem: so I would delete the conenction and recreate it, making doubly sure to create it as system connection
<OnkelTem> Seveas: I did ticked that checkbox. And even launched it (nm-connection-editor) with sudo
<OnkelTem> ah, let me check
<Seveas> launching nm-connection-editor with sudo may not be the best idea
<vfw> OnkelTem: Well, that's the only way I've used it, (with nm-applet).
<OnkelTem> I tried both. But recreating the connection now
<OnkelTem> vfw: I see
<vfw> OnkelTem: I don't know what it would be like without it.
<Seveas> OnkelTem: you may also want to try nmtui instead on nm-connection-editor
<wyth> vfw: Hey man, I've still just been trying to install it fresh. So I've been back and forth. Sorry to miss your messages
<wyth> vfw: I'm remaking the usb, because even though it was an iso for 16.04 it was showing up as 14.04. And it installed a desktop interface, even though it's supposed to be a server image
<vfw> OnkelTem: Here are the files I have installed for networkmanager:  http://termbin.com/zgld
<Hancock> Have anyone tried Gnome 3.22 ?
<wyth> Now the new usb isn't even loading any grub or options to install. *sigh*
<AmazeCPK> I set up an ubuntu vm with virtual box, and am now wondering, can I do my programming in the windows host, and run my program in the vm? (node.js)
<Malgorath> AmazeCPK, Yes. You can even share a folder between them so your not copying files back and forth
<AmazeCPK> oh wonderful!
<AmazeCPK> will look into sharing folders. thank you
<codfection> what GUI is suitable for qemu? (I am used to vmware)
<Seveas> codfection: virt-manager is used a lot by the kvm crowd
<Bashing-om> wyth: As you are re-partitioning . and a server install . this is my partioning - verry very tight ! http://termbin.com/cfjj .
<Leissi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-extra-4.4.0-49-generic but it is not installed
<Leissi> wat do
<Seveas> Leissi: I could give you some commands with which you can try to whip apt-get into shape, but your time is much better spent backing up the files on that disk that you don't want to lose and then buying a new harddisk.
<codfection> thanks Seveas
<wyth> Bashing-om: I will try to set it up like that if I ever get to the point where it'll load the usb again
<vfw> wyth: Did you see what I said earlier?
<Seveas> Leissi: disks that exhibit the symptoms you pastebin'ed usually deteriorate quickly.
<Leissi> Seveas: well, shit
<MarcoP> lol
<wyth> vfw: About resizing the partition? I already wiped the thing when trying to reinstall it a bit earlier
<Seveas> Leissi: 'shit' is a pretty accurate summary of your current situation :)
<Leissi> Seveas: it's not actually that big of a deal - this laptop only holds about 2 gb of photos
<codfection> Is it worth learning / switching to qemu when I can use vmware workstation?
<wyth> unetbootin doesn't seem to be making the usb drive bootable..?
<MarcoP> seveas are you saying those unmet dependecies usually mean a hard drive is about to fail?
<kk4ewt> why use vmware/vbox if you dont have to
<Seveas> codfection: I wouldn't bother learning 'naked' qemu, but kvm is worth learning about.
<wyth> When I first made it it showed up with the grub to try without installing, install, etc. Now it's just going straight to a purple screen
<Seveas> MarcoP: no, but he pastebin'ed some things earlier that show that it will :)(
<MarcoP> oh i c
<kk4ewt> wyth no but fdisk can
<vfw> wyth: I was on the phone.... So did you do the install?
<wyth> vfw: Been trying. The new usb isn't showing any options for install, it just goes straight to a blank purple screen. I used unetbootin
<vfw> wyth: I just use dd
<takko> Hi, can anyone help me with recovering an .odt file?
<wyth> vfw: I can dd using bash on ubuntu on windows?
<zh1> i read this https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html
<vfw> wyth: What I was saying about making another partition for / is a good idea I think.  It can even be another HD.  What I like to do is have partitions for / and for /home/ and swap  (at least three).  That way, if I want to do a fresh install, it's no problem
<Seveas> zh1: anything read on gnu.org needs to be taken with a pretty big grain of salt.
<vfw> wyth: But as far as your USB install media, just go at it again.
<wyth> vfw: If I can get it to that point, I will try going that route
<Bashing-om> takko: These any help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery ?
<vfw> wyth: And just use dd.  sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX  bs=4M
<vfw> wyth: Yea, I use 3 partitions, / and swap and /home/
<wyth> vfw: I'm on win10, can I use the bash on ubuntu on windows to do that?
<chamunks> I'm trying to restart a Salt-Minion I installed with the bootstrap.  I can't seem to get service salt-minion restart
<chamunks> To work.
<vfw> wyth: swap about 4G or 8G,  / about 80 or 100G and the rest for /home/
<wyth> vfw: roger that
<zh1> wyth, yes
<codfection> Seveas, is KVM worth ditching current vmware workstation for?
<chamunks> systemctl is apparently not a thing here so what is it this week...
<takko> Bashing-om I think it is an xml problem.  I still have the file, the hard drive is fine
<vfw> wyth: media can be somewhere like /home/wyth/media
<wyth> vfw: Not sure how to check which sdX the usb is from bash on windows
<Bashing-om> vfw: wyth I like to make sure the cache gets written out : ' dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/sdy bs=8M && sync ' .
<takko> Bashing-om: I get this when I try to open it with libreoffice Read-Error.
<takko> Format error discovered in the file in sub-document content.xml at 20,67(row,col).
<vfw> wyth: you can do LVM and strap as many drives together as you want but just have /home/ for the biggest partition, everything there other than packages and program files and /var and cache and all that.
<Bashing-om> takko: Humm, my thought is to look at the file from a text editor ??
<younder> oddly cat can be used to move data between devices fater.. try it
<takko> Bashing-om: opening it with another program (focuswriter, which I used to create the file) gives me the message "Premature end of document"
<younder> 'cat'
<vfw> Bashing-om: You mean dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M && sync
<kk4ewt> takko what happens if you try to open in libreoffice
<Bashing-om> takko: Soinds like a Windows versus linux EOL declaration . If so .. 'sed' can change the line return character .
<takko> kk4ewt that error above
<wyth> vfw: Roger
<Bashing-om> vfw: Yeah . that is the more descriptive :)
<takko> Bashing-om, kk4ewt I opened it with Kate but It says it contained invalid (non utf-8) characters
<vfw> wyth: So if this ever comes up again, it will be easy to do fresh install.  Nothing beats a fresh install. (I just did one a couple weeks ago.
<wyth> vfw: A fresh install is what I'm trying to do. Can't believe I'm hung up this early in the process though. I've never felt like such a newb
<takko> Bashing-om I am on linuxmint w/ KDE 17, not using winows at all
<wyth> vfw: I'm on a liveusb of ubuntu right now, downloading the iso again, so I can try dd'ing the usb to see if that will get it to work to install
<vfw> wyth: I'll tell you what I just did a few days ago;  there was a box with one 2TB drive and it had 4G swap, 55G /, and the rest /home/ but the 55G / partition was full.  So I just cut into the end of the drive, (shrunk /home/ partition) and created a 80G partition for /var.  So I just edited the fstab file and made a line for the new partition, (sda7) as mount point for /var  All is well again....
<vfw> ...and copied /var/* to the new partition...
<vfw> ... first renamed it /old-var/ and then copied it. Once I could see it would boot ok, I just rm -rf /old-var/
<wyth> vfw: Well the hard drive inside this thing is pretty small I think. I'm going to make the new partitions when it's possible. 4 or 8gb for swap, about 100g for / , and the rest for home. Should var be another partition as well then?
<vfw> wyth: It is big enough for / and swap
<vfw> wyth: It's all you need,
<wyth> vfw: So just those three partitions then?
<OnkelTem> I was disconnected.
<OnkelTem> Seveas: thanks, I'll take a look. Meanwhile it worked finally!
<OnkelTem> Found an advice here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/444866/how-to-save-vpn-passwords-with-networkmanger-for-nmcli
<OnkelTem> Seveas: first, as you said, I've recreated the connection and this time it was saved under  /etc/... because I ticked that checkbox before the Save button
<OnkelTem> The rest was quite simple - I needed a way to specify the password right in the connection file. And what didn't work - is 'password-flags=1' thingy
<OnkelTem> I deleted it, and inserted my password under a new key [vpn-secrets]. Thanks all, guys!
<Bashing-om> wyth: Now I do like /var as a seperate partion - coming from a server use environment - I do a lot of strange stuff sometimes that drives the system insane and IF I had logging on the system partition would many times crash the system . hense I have the proclivity for my "use-case" to run a separate /var .
<Seveas> OnkelTem: great
<wyth> Bashing-om: gotcha, how much do you allocate to it?
<wyth> UGH. The damn thing just over heated and shutdown. This hardware is such a POS I'm ready to throw it.
<pos> wyth, what, did you buy an AMD cpu/mobo?
<wyth> pos: It's an old aluminum macbook pro
<pos> ah, and the plot thickens. not
<Bashing-om> wyth: On this test bed - that has become my favorite - I only have 5 gigs allocated to /var . Just a tad small as I really have to pay attention to rotating the logs out .
<Seveas> Bashing-om: or putting /var/log on yet another different partition :)
<fox_> dfg
<Bashing-om> Seveas: Yeah .. that too would work .. however all in system administration . no big deal to pay some attention to the small details; huh ?
<milwar> hi
<uxfi> hi milkshoes
<uxfi> er milwar
<Seveas> Bashing-om: well, I'd rather not allow runaway logs to cause /var/lib/mysql (or /var/www, or ...) to run out of space
<Bashing-om> wyth: See .. there are as many ways to partition as there are those partitioning .. partitioning is such a personal thing !
<milwar> im new user
<Bashing-om> Seveas: Ya got that right ! // protect the system at all cost .
<Bashing-om> !manual | milwar
<ubottu> milwar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<milwar> thanks
<Bashing-om> milwar: Welcome .. and also a Welcome to linux . As you have questions and issues feel free to ask .
<milwar> thanks
<milwar> I'm looking for the most suitable distrubucion for me
<Bashing-om> milwar: That " most suitable distrubucion for me " takes testing to see on your part .. there are more than 20 Desktop Environmnents availabale, only you can say what you like the best . Linux is all about choice - yours !
<prius> hi
<prius> im new
<Bashing-om> !manual | prius My standard response:
<ubottu> prius My standard response:: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<vfw> wyth: Did you get your image on to the thumb drive?
<prius> hi
<wyth> vfw: Everything I'm trying is coming up fruitless
<vfw> prius: Hi, I'm old
<vfw> wyth: Use dd
<prius> dd
<wyth> vfw: Couldn't get it to work from bash on ubuntu on windows, tried from a liveusb of ubuntu, back to trying unetbootin
<prius> whats this
<prius> im new here
<wyth> vfw: I did DD, when I rebooted it didn't give any grub or options, just hung at a purple screen
<vfw> wyth: try dd.  Make sure you get the right device though.  sudo fdisk -l  Look and see.
<wyth> vfw: I did, it was sdb
<vfw> wyth: purple screen?
<wyth> vfw: It went straight to a purple screen without giving me any options. I tried pressing/holding shift but nothing came up
<prius> what are u talking
<vfw> wyth: Did you verify the image?  (checksum)...  like md5sum
<vfw> wyth: You mean you can't get the computer to boot to a USB device?
<wyth> vfw: I didn't, but the command ran successfully. :-\ Would the filesystem make the difference?
<vfw> wyth: No
<wyth> vfw: It did on the first go earlier today, but it installed ubuntu desktop somehow, despite being a server iso
<Guest9780> Hi guys, I am about to buy new desktop computer with 100% support of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Can you please recommend me some vendors / makers with reliable hardware and excellent Ubuntu support? The machine will be used as programming workstation and light office server (docker, file server, Apache,..) Thanks! P.
<vfw> wyth: Wait, you did the install?
<rdh> Guest9780, https://minifree.org/product/libreboot-t400/
<vfw> wyth: So you got the install done but it boots to a purple screen?
<vfw> wyth: Is that what you're saying?
<Guest9780> rdh: Yes, I found them and looks great, but I am looking more into desktop with more power / better price. system76.com looks great so far.
<wyth> vfw: Hours ago, but it was totally f'd
<wyth> vfw: Now I can't get anything to boot USB or no
<rdh> system76 is good too.
<vfw> Guest9780: Most any computer is going to be fine. Just go with good reliable hardware.
<Bashing-om> wyth: Can you boot the liveUSB to terminal and ' sudo apt-get remove ubiquity-slideshow-* ' ? see then that it is the grahics that are hanging up .
<vfw> wyth: Souds like a hardware issie?
<vfw> wyth: Yea, see if you can boot the install media again.
<wyth> vfw: I'm going to try
<Guest9780> vfw: Well, yes and no.. :) I rather go with someone which is guaranteeing the compatibility.
<wyth> Is there something I can press besides shift that will allow me to edit the boot options? I can't get grub or anything to show up
<Guest69618> spock
<vfw> Guest9780: Like I said before, whether it's hard drives or processors or RAM or GPUs or Network Interfaces, they all pretty much will work ok.  Not much that I know of that doesn't work.  You can pick and choose as you like.
<west> Hey everyone
<vfw> Guest9780: If you want something pre-installed, there's Dell, System76 and several others....
<wyth> the capacity of this usb which is 4gb is now stuck at 651mb
<west> Is there a way to figure out why Google Chrome keeps freezing?  I have the 14.04 version of Ubuntu
<vfw> Guest9780: But if you are wanting to do your own Linux install, just buy what you want.  You can get a bare bones and an HD and RAM or just build your own from scratch.  Shop around, the sky is the limit.
<wyth> *sigh* What in the hell is going on here. Can't believe how silly these issues are becoming
<Guest9780> vfw: OK, great to hear that. I can install by myself, just do not want to assemble the tower by myself :) but I may change my mind... is there a significant difference between buying a desktop from vendors like Dell, System76 and making configuration by yourself?
<ViciousLooRoll> Is it safe to have gpg on my server?
<vfw> Guest9780: Where in the world do you live?
<Guest9780> vfw: Central Europe: Czech Republic
<vfw> Guest9780: Ok, well, I cant help you shop for computer equipment in physical stores, I live in Texas.
<Guest9780> vfw: :) sure
<vfw> Guest9780: https://www.google.com/search?q=bare+bones+PC+ebay&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<vfw> If were me, I'd find a case I like that comes with a decent power supply, and just build from scratch.  Pretty much all you need is a screw driver.
<vfw> Guest9780: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<wyth> guest9780: a headlamp helps too ;)
<vfw> Guest9780: Just build it with the features / hardware you want/need.
<vfw> wyth: Yea... good lighting helps
<Guest9780> vfw: I did it before many years ago. Since then I bought just notebooks so that is a first tower for a long time..
<Guest9780> vfw: Perhaps I need just some Barebone computer parts list which plays well with each other..
<vfw> Guest9780: I just bought an extra hard drive from the salvage yard
<Guest9780> vfw: By time I did it last time like 15 years ago.. it was important to choose compatible parts to each other
<vfw> Guest9780: I bought this laptop a few months ago from the same salvage yard.
<vfw> (I'm a bargain hunter.)
<vfw> Guest9780: I got a 1TB hard drive for $35 that has only 13 hours on it.
<Guest9780> vfw: Truly budget hunter
<dorkmafia> I'm trying to reinstall unbuntu on to a hard drive I have the usb in and I can boot to grub but when I try to boot off my usb stick the cpu just restarts
<ViciousLooRoll> Is running gpg on an Ubuntu server a bad idea?
<vfw> dorkmafia: Are you sure the USB is prepaired properly?
<Seveas> ViciousLooRoll: no.
<dorkmafia> it's a UEFI
<vfw> dorkmafia: Did you verify the ISO with checksum?
<dorkmafia> I thought it was I used unetbootin
<vfw> dorkmafia: I just use dd
<SchrodingersScat> ViciousLooRoll: i suppose that depends, not necessarily?  what's the alternative, running it on a local machine that only really has the added benefit of the router between you and something else?  might depend on your threat model.
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: A fresh copy to the USB of the .iso file ? did yoy verify the download with 'md5sum' ?
<dorkmafia> can you give me the dd command?
<prius> who can help me
<vfw> dorkmafia: As long as the ISO is hybrid, you can use dd (and all of the Ubuntu ISOs are already hybrid).
<ViciousLooRoll> SchrodingersScat: im just wondering whether there is a much greater security risk
<prius> i have doubts
<dorkmafia> when i format the usb stick though
<dorkmafia> do i need to format it a special way?
<wyth> vfw: I managed to get into the graphical version that was installed
<SchrodingersScat> ViciousLooRoll: does it run wordpress?
<vfw> dorkmafia: sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M  #where sdX is the actual intended USB device.
<wyth> vfw: I saw the server login prompt very briefly, and then the graphical thing popped up and took over
<ViciousLooRoll> SchrodingersScat no
<vfw> dorkmafia: sudo fdisk -l  #Look and see. Make sure.
<ViciousLooRoll> Not anymore, why?
<dorkmafia> vfw cool thanks
<SchrodingersScat> ViciousLooRoll: probably no riskier then
<vfw> wyth: Ctrl-F6
<dorkmafia> what about preparing the usb stick? any special format? guid partiion?
<vfw> dorkmafia: But be sure and verify your iso
<Blizzz> i am upgrading a server from 14.04 to 16.04. currently its Preparing to unpack mysql-server. For 10 minutes now. Is it normal to take that long?
<ViciousLooRoll> SchrodingersScat is WordPress known for its security floors
<SchrodingersScat> dorkmafia: dd will overwrite everything, it cares not of details like that
<vfw> dorkmafia: md5sum ubuntu.iso  And google the resulting hash
<wyth> vfw: ctrl+f6 didn't do anything :-\
<SchrodingersScat> ViciousLooRoll: I've heard of at least one ;(
<vfw> wyth: Oh wait, it's a Mac?
<wyth> vfw: yeah
<ViciousLooRoll> SchrodingersScat. Ok. Thanks
<vfw> wyth: I know nothing about Mac's
<uxfi> some songs for the room https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=953vagWiMJM
<vfw> wyth: Don't know one end from the other.  How do you go to tty6 on a Mac?
<vfw> Anyone?
<wyth> vfw: I'll ask the google
<vfw> wyth: Yea, there are special things going on with Mac's and I don't know any  of it.
<omer> jhgjkgjg
<wyth> vfw: fn ctrl alt f1, I'm on tty1
<dorkmafia> vfw: k
<Bashing-om> Blizzz: mysql config files get broke in the upgrade process . see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes .
<dorkmafia> vfw 17643c29e3c4609818f26becf76d29a3 *ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<wyth> vfw: Bashing-om: Should I try "sudo apt-get remove ubiquity-slideshow-*" now that I'm on tty1?
<vfw> wyth: Ok there you go.
<Blizzz> Bashing-om: as i understand it should anyway upgrade, only fail to start.
<Bashing-om> wyth: Won't hurt to try , all that does is takes out the "slide show " .
<vfw> dorkmafia: Is that the result of your md5sum command?
<dorkmafia> yup yp
<dorkmafia> and i looked it up
<vfw> dorkmafia: That's it.  I just googled it.  So your ISO is good.
<vfw> wyth: Whatis ubiquity-slideshow-?
<dorkmafia> dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso  of=/dev/disk3 bs=4M
<dorkmafia> i'm on osx
<vfw> dorkmafia: Are you on a Mac too?
<vfw> dorkmafia: Yea, ok
<dorkmafia> yah on a mac right now
<dorkmafia> is that the right command then?
<vfw> dorkmafia: dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso  of=/dev/disk3 bs=4M && sync  #Just to make sure it syncs afterward.
<vfw> dorkmafia: Yes, that's right
<wyth> vfw: That was the command Bashing-om offered earlier. I'm dd'ing the server image again while I'm in terminal. Also, I updated the grub so that I hopefully won't be getting stuck at purple screens anymore
<vfw> dorkmafia: where /path/to/ubuntu.iso is the actual iso image
<vfw> dorkmafia: You can cd to it first and then do it.  But preface it with sudo
<dorkmafia> cool yup i'm with ya
<dorkmafia> should i unmount it first?
<vfw> wyth: If the USB boots ok, no need to dd to it again.
<dorkmafia> http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/73183/copying-iso-file-to-usb-drive-in-os-x
<dorkmafia> saw that
<vfw> dorkmafia: No.
<dorkmafia> ok
<dorkmafia> dd: bs: illegal numeric value
<dorkmafia> 4m
<dorkmafia> not 4M?
<wyth> vfw: The usb does not boot, I don't know why
<vfw> wyth: Sorry, I don't know either.  Did you verify the .iso?
<vfw> wyth: md5sum  ubuntu-image.iso
<wyth> vfw: Upon reboot though, it boots though, shows the server login for just a second, and then the graphical interface comes up. I can get back to terminal and ther server login with the fn ctrl alt f1 though. Not sure what to do from here
<vfw> wyth: This is after installing to the Hard Drive?
<vfw> wyth: Or have you just booted to the install media?
<wyth> vfw: This is on the hard drive, yes
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<wyth> vfw: 455206c599c25d6a576ba23ca906741a ubuntu-16.04.1-server-i386.iso
<dorkmafia> vfw I had to unmount first otherwise osx will report the disk is busy
<vfw> wyth: If that is the result of the md5sum command, that's it.  I just googled it.
<vfw> dorkmafia: No, you do not mount it.  It should be un-mounted,.
<wyth> vfw: Running that update/upgrade/dist-upgrade command now. Still can't ssh so I have to keep walking back and forth
<dorkmafia> oh i miunderstood
<jb_> Hello Ubuntu IRC channel! I am just watching and learning from your channel. I have been using Ubuntu since 8.04, and I am currently using Mate 16.04.
<dorkmafia> i wish there was a progress bar on dd
<vfw> wyth: sudo apt install openssh-server
<wyth> vfw: Ah, right. Once the other thing finishes running I'll give that a go
<vfw> wyth: Why are you using server iso?
<wyth> vfw: Because I want a frikkin' server! lol
<fasdfd> Hi, I have a problem with permissions. I want to create sort of a copy of a folder foo, it has these permissions drwxr-xr-x 7 but after chmod 755 I still can't create foldres inside it. It's a mount point BTW.
<vfw> wyth: Are you goint to install a GUI and Desktop Environment on it?
<wyth> vfw: The fact that the graphical aspect of it got installed confuses me beyond all belief, and definitely wasn't what I wanted, lol
<dorkmafia> vfw ok i am booting it up now
<wyth> vfw: no, I don't want a gui or desktop environment
<wyth> vfw: I only want to ssh into it
<fasdfd> I mount a device to this folder and can't access it!
<vfw> wyth: Ok
<wyth> vfw: I don't even understand how it got installed when it was from a server iso
<dorkmafia> I let it boot off the stick then select install and it just restarts
<vfw> wyth: Not sure why openssh-server is not already on the server iso.
<wyth> vfw: The whole thing has me baffled. Which is why I was trying to start again with a new usb, but it won't boot from it for some reason :(
<Linkandzelda> is there any way to make virtual environments on the same system where i can install different packages etc and run things?
<TravisBarker> hi all
<wyth> Is there a command I can use to force reboot to the usb if I know it's sdb1 for instance? And try doing the fresh install, fixing the partitions, and etc?
<dorkmafia> time to reset the cmos i guess
<fasdfd> Can someone tell me why this doesn't work? mount -o umask=0002,gid=1000,uid=1000 /dev/nbd1 /home/foo/vol1/bar
#ubuntu 2016-11-27
<pubunt> ubuntu sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!@
<pubunt> why does ubuntu suck so badly wiht sound?
<Mathisen> pubunt, maybe you just doing it wrong
<pubunt> it just disappeared
<Pazooza> My Ubuntu works great.
<pubunt> if it was windows, it would be easy but ubuntu sucks when it comes to sound
<pubunt> I don't care about yours
<pubunt> everyone else's always works balhblahalbhala
<Mathisen> pubunt, with that atitude i bet no on "cares" to help you
<pubunt> in xubuntu, why does selection sound open another window?
<pubunt> really stupid
<Ares[m]> Hello
<pubunt> ubuntu sucks
<opsxcq> linux sound core in general is build to be extemely flexible, jack is an example how things can solve problems that in windows you need thounsands of workarounds
<pubunt> one thing windows does better - sound
<pubunt> and linux hasn't changed it for so many years....it still sucks
<pubunt> and pulseaudio as well
<opsxcq> no way, I never see any studio using windows to record anything, mac and linux are the choices
<pubunt> they all use mac
<pubunt> so no 'and'
<pubunt> I have to reboot... if it doesn't work still... I have no choice but to boot windows...  have things to do
<pubunt> what a pos
<opsxcq> I think that you are really misinformed... here is an example http://ubuntustudio.org/
<Mathisen> never need to reboot if you know what you are doing..
<Mathisen> well almost never
<opsxcq> in 16 years with linux, I get only 1 bug, memory was full, but there wan't any  process using it, no cache using it, load get around 90
<opsxcq> only time that I remember that I need to restart the machine
<adams1991> Hey
<adams1991> Anybody here have a minute to help a noob?
<Bashing-om> adams1991: Depends; state the issue ?
<slaps> Hei
<adams1991> I am just wondering how i can change my UI a little.. i tried to get Gnome via terminal and it fails right at the end
<adams1991> @bashing-on I am just wondering how i can change my UI a little.. i tried to get Gnome via terminal and it fails right at the end
<Bashing-om> adams1991: K; Show us the command and the result in a pastebin, please .
<Bashing-om> !paste | adams1991
<ubottu> adams1991: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adams1991> i will need to run it again one moment.. I dont even know how to dirext a message at you :( fml lol i hate being new at things
<debian_server> hola
<debian_server> saludos
<Bashing-om> !tab | adams1991 All a process of learning, not to know is not a sin :
<ubottu> adams1991 All a process of learning, not to know is not a sin :: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bashing-om> !es | debian_server
<ubottu> debian_server: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<debian_server> thx
<adams1991> Bashing-om, oh cool thats much easier lol.. ok so this time when i ran it, it went faster and returned the following. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23540494/
<debian_server> hoi
<debian_server> hi
<adams1991> debian_server, hey
<debian_server> alguien q sepa de redes por aca
<debian_server> necesito ayuda
<Bashing-om> adams1991: " and 244 not upgraded.
<Bashing-om> adams1991: " do in terminal ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . advise IF there are now erorrs .
<jb_> Not even a hello bot for my [17:26:15]intro? LOL
<converge> is there a font pack of osx fonts to install it on linux ?
<adams1991> Bashing-om, It keeps saying command not found :/
<Bashing-om> adams1991: What release ? Maybe older bfore "apt" was the utility ?
<Bashing-om> !info gnome trusty
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8+4ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 53 kB
<Bashing-om> !info gnome precise
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+6ubuntu3 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 51 kB
<Bashing-om> adams1991: Show us ' lsb_release -a ' .
<adams1991> Bashing-om, command not found. i think i'm failing somewhere
<adams1991> Bashing-om, i'm on ubuntu atm which i think is problem #1.. i tried linux mint some time ago and i remember it being easier to use and run things in terminal
<Bashing-om> adams1991: Yuk .. What is not going on here .. anything from ' cat /etc/issue ' ?
<adams1991> Bashing-om, adam@adam-Aspire-ES1-431:~$ ' cat /etc/issue '
<adams1991> bash:  cat /etc/issue : No such file or directory
<Mathisen> adams1991, what are you trying to do ?
<erkan^> Hi, has Ubuntu an application: OCR?
<adams1991> install Gnome i guess? I wanted to change my UI and tried ( sudo apt-get install gnome ) and it just fails and wont install, i cant even seem to run the commansa that Bashing-on has said to try
<adams1991> Mathisen, install Gnome i guess? I wanted to change my UI and tried ( sudo apt-get install gnome ) and it just fails and wont install, i cant even seem to run the commansa that Bashing-on has said to try
<adams1991> Mathisen, i'm so new to linux tho its so horrible so dealing with me is going to suck for anyone who tries to help me :/
<Bashing-om> adams1991: Ya got me as my result " sysop@1404mini:~$ cat /etc/issue >> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l " . Now until we know what we are working eith there is nothing other we can do . the above IF this is 'buntu suggest to me that you are running an EOL install .
<Mathisen> adams1991, sudo apt install pastebinit &&  sudo apt-get install gnome | pastebinit
<Mathisen> run that
<Mathisen> and give link
<adams1991> Mathisen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23540540/
<Mathisen> you already have it then " gnome is already the newest version "
<converge> adams1991, best way to learn is reading, stay calm :)
<adams1991> Mathisen, oh? thats strange, everytime i attempted an install i got errors.. i have no idea how to run it then lol..
<adams1991> converge, yeah thats very true.. i guess i will eventually learn as i wont have any other choicem this is my only OS now lol
<uxfi> hi adams1991
<Bashing-om> adams1991: "244 not upgraded" we must get this system either updated or upgraded to a current release - as the case may be .
<adams1991> Bashing-om, maybe i can look into that then and try again?
<Bashing-om> adams1991: Trying again is what we are all attempting to help you with :)
<dorkmafia> how come my cpu just reboots on start now
<Mathisen> adams1991, to update just run " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade "
<Siva_Machina> apt*
<Siva_Machina> Mathisen:
<Mathisen> yeah i know
<Mathisen> apt-get is outdated
<dorkmafia> when i go to install ubuntu the cpu just restarts
<dorkmafia> I even tried clearing the cmos no dice
<converge> dorkmafia, do a memtest
<dorkmafia> k
<dorkmafia> is there  a way to do that from grub?
<dorkmafia> or should i use my cpu's memtest
<Mathisen> dorkmafia, one question does the ubuntu installer start at all ? or does it reboot when you try to boot usb/dvd
<converge> dorkmafia, yes
<adams1991> Mathisen, sorry for the delay... its doing the upgrade now so i will let you know how that goes and if i can get gnome running
<Bashing-om> adams1991: You are aware that to use the gnome desktop is to choose it @ the login screen's login box ?
<dorkmafia> Mathisen: it reboots when ever I try to boot
<Mathisen> dorkmafia, you sure you made the usb/dvd correct then ?
<dorkmafia> the memtest gets about 40% done
<dorkmafia> yea
<dorkmafia> i used dd
<Mathisen> oki
<dorkmafia> i can get into grub
<raub> How do you can the data format where each data line is a string (array) where the different fields have defined fixed positions?
<dorkmafia> def not a good sign if i can only get 40% of the way through a memtest
<dorkmafia> and it reboots
<dorkmafia> =(
<Mathisen> no not at all
<raub> dorkmafia: tine to start taking memory out of machine?
<rud77> how do I format an iso image to usb from the command line
<raub> rud77: dd perhaps?
<rud77> I don't know the command unfortunately
<raub> as in dd if=file.iso of=/dev/usb/device
<Mathisen> rud77, dd bs=4M if=NAME.iso of=/dev/sdX
<dorkmafia> yah i guess so already took half out
<rud77> thanks
<rud77> Will that format the drive first
<rud77> removing an old image?
<raub> dorkmafia: I would start with one simm card and then add up
<raub> rud77: yep. dd will just overwrite whatever is there with extreme prejudice
<rud77> do I need to include the pathway to the iso or just the file name itself
<raub> rud77: so, make absolutely sure you are writing to the /dev associated with the usb drive. Or, you might be reinstalling things
<rud77> got it
<rud77> can you change the name of your home directory
<rud77> I mean user
<rud77> user directory
<adams1991> math
<adams1991> Mathisen, i was not.. i dont see it htough
<Mathisen> adams1991, ?
<raub> rud77: can you give an example? Question confuses me
<adams1991> Mathisen, you said to run gnome i do it at the login screen?
<Mathisen> adams1991, logout and change what X to start
<rud77> like /home/name
<rud77> can I change "name"
<raub> rud77: yes, but you will also need to update the user's profile to reflect the new homedir name
<rud77> ok
<raub> rud77: To rename, you can use mv
<rud77> alright cool
<raub> Might need to do "sudo mv" though
<rud77> this dd command is taking a while to complete
<adams1991> Mathis, cool it works now.. thanks dude.. i actually dont even like the options it gives to change the UI haha
<rud77> the cursor is just blinking with no feedback from the terminal
<rud77> does that mean it's "loading"?
<Mathisen> adams1991, dont understand what do you dont like ?
<Mathisen> rud77, yes
<rud77> seems to be writing .mod files to the drive
<rud77> I've never seen that file type before
<Mathisen> rud77, you can pass " status=progress " also after command to show info
<Mathisen> but just let it work now
<rud77> didn't seem to work
<rud77> what are these .mod files
<rud77> nvm
<rud77> just had to unmount and remount
<rud77> thanks for the help
<dorkmafia> Mathisen: raub: I got past memory check ... I was able to run memory test on 4 GB but when I go to Install ubuntu it still reboots
<dorkmafia> it's a UEFI board
<dorkmafia> system still just restarts
<Sean_McG> it reboots even with the 4GB?
<dorkmafia> yup
<dorkmafia> the reboot loop
<Sean_McG> do you overclock at all?
<dorkmafia> nope
<dorkmafia> i reset the cmos too earlier
<Sean_McG> maybe one of the sticks or memory slots is marginal, but I would think that would have shown in your memory test
<dorkmafia> yup i'm pretty confident in these 4gb
<Sean_McG> does it reboot at a predictable point or is it random?
<dorkmafia> yup right after i select install ubuntu
<dorkmafia> reboot
<dorkmafia> it's a HP Z820 if that helps
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: A thought . at the boot options screen ' check disk for defects" .
<Bashing-om>  checks as no errors ?
<dorkmafia> i'll try selecting that check disk for defects next
<dorkmafia> i tried "Try Ubuntu without isntalling and that restarted"
<OerHeks> Fastboot disabled? SRT disabled, if available?
<dorkmafia> that also causes a reboot
<dorkmafia> i have to find athat setting
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dorkmafia> yah its uefi
<Sean_McG> I wonder then, maybe is there a newer firmware update for your motherboard?
<dorkmafia> probably
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Reboot the USB, and as soon as the boot screen clears spam the escape key -> language screen ; escape key again -> boot options screen .
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: i'm in the sys setup
<dorkmafia> os power management?
<dorkmafia> there is a Turbo power management
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: No, ya want to boot the USB . The boot options are on the disk not in the firmware.
<dorkmafia> well it says I need to turn off fastboot, intell smart response tech
<dorkmafia> i have been booting the usb
<knittell> hello everybody
<uxfi> hello knittell
<knittell> hello uxfi
<uxfi> Hows it going knittell ?
<knittell> just hanging around, no questions this time :)
<knittell> but because i'm newbee, some info is always interesting
<knittell> perhaps i learn some by reading
<OerHeks> good start indeed
 * Sean_McG is enjoying a Grimbergen at his local pub
<knittell> but must be said i get the hang of it already
<knittell> fine tx uxfi
<knittell> en hello oer
<knittell> i think your dutch if i read your name
<uxfi> knittell;  im watchng Al Jazeera
<knittell> a movie?
<knittell> i'm thinking about downloading the firmware of my graphic driver
<knittell> not sure or its necessary
<Sean_McG> I still need to firmware my GTX 1070 (I have one of the eVGA boards that has heat issues under heavy load) but have to reboot to Windows to do that
<uxfi> krisd; check your messages
<knittell> doesnt work
<werdfriek> (for Ubuntu 16.04) Does anyone know if ln -s is directed? (ie: is there a difference between Ln -s A B  and  ln -s B A?)
<werdfriek> And is there a flag/feature to set the name of a soft link?
<werdfriek> Give it an alias (but that is displayed in place of the name)?
<vfw> werdfriek: Read the man file
<vfw> werdfriek: Ln and ln are the same.
<werdfriek> vfw: too bad there isn't a channel for discussing wtf the point of having an irc chat channel is in the first place
<vfw> werdfriek: What?
<Bashing-om> werdfriek: Directed . for explantion : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2316613 .
<Sean_McG> to spoonfeed?
<werdfriek> for the life of me I would give anything to know why the hell I'm told rtfm and everyone else is welcomed??????
<werdfriek> doesn't matter how i feal (or morallity when you prejudice someone)
<werdfriek> racists?
<werdfriek> what?
<werdfriek> want me to be treated differently than others?
<vfw> werdfriek: Just trying to be helpful.  (It's what I did.  I looked at the man files, and determined that they were the same.)  What we do here is exchange information.
<werdfriek> nho0w youi how you feel?
<Sean_McG> wow, stay salty bro
<werdfriek> vfw:  then how bout you not be so damn rude and if you don't want to answer shut the hell up?
<werdfriek> you see me talk to you (or anyone else here) like that?
<vfw> werdfriek: What did I say that was rude?
<vfw> werdfriek: Your imagination is running away with you.
<werdfriek> I asked in an IRC chat channel for the distribution that I use because I wanted an answer via chat (not some other way) I thought that would be ok
<werdfriek> vfw: the next time you ask a question you don't know the answer to and get told figure it out yourself you come tell me the answer to that
<vfw> werdfriek: Ok. You got an answer.
<werdfriek> I asked for a reason (I asked here in #ubuntu)
<werdfriek> I don't even give a sht anymore
<doggu> https://www.reddit.comhttp://opensourceforu.com/2016/11/next-ubuntu-touch-version-debut-early-december/
<likupgrm> .bark
<likupgrm> .bark
<werdfriek> moderator - I came to this channel asking a simple, direct question - to which I expected to get an equally simple, direct answer. Instead I am told something to go read/study to find my answer. I''ve been an ubuntu user for over 6 years; and, I don't know what motivates others to come to this channel to ask their question but I do know what motivates me. I hope to simply be given the answer...
<werdfriek> ...(the same way I've done for others and seen done most of the time). As it is, when someone responds by telling me to go read about it myself (instead of just answering) I feel alienated and prejudiced (as if I'm not part of some clkique where people treat each other with decency). Can you offer any suggestions on the best way to handle something like this when it is ongoing.
<werdfriek> mod ^
<Sean_McG> want some tea with that whine?
<werdfriek> got that computer to protect you??
<werdfriek> lucky little ...
<werdfriek> Sean_McG: You black? Mexican? You ever experienced being treated different firsthand!!
<werdfriek> Or maybe your one of them
<spammy> op pls
<Sean_McG> you have no idea.
<werdfriek> I'm going to start writing letters to ubuntu corportate until someone listens.
<Sean_McG> but I've definitely learned you need thick skin on the Internet.
<Sean_McG> and not be a whiny baby like you.
<werdfriek> We can talk about it all over the internet news about the differences how people are treated adn talked to and nothing done about it (does that mean it's condoned?)
<werdfriek> furck you
<tgm4883> werdfriek: relax.
<tgm4883> vfw: we don't tell people to rtfm here
<Sean_McG> OK so then: man -s 1 ln
<prius> hi somebody_
<prius> who can help me
<Bashing-om> prius: No one until the issue is knowm . right ?
<Sean_McG> forgot my mind reading helmet
<prius> why
<Ben64> a question can't be answered before it is asked
<Sean_McG> thats very meta
<prius> if my facebook was hacked
<prius> what can i do
<prius> hee
<Sean_McG> dunno, I quit FB years ago
<kankusht> good evening
<kankusht> I love ubuntu
<kankusht> Ubuntu is awesome
<kankusht> Ubuntu is great too
<kankusht> I have a question
<kankusht> A very important question
<Sean_McG> we have potentially nonsensical answers
<kankusht> awesome
<kankusht> thank you very much for answer
<kankusht> here is the question: is it good idea to delete windows from a very new laptop?
<kankusht> then replace it for ubuntu
<Sean_McG> thats personal choice
<Bashing-om> kankusht: Culture shock can be tough to adjust to .
<Sean_McG> but if you dont have restore media, then reinstalling windows might be impossible
<kankusht> I see, so it means that it doesn't matter if I have windows or not in my new laptop
<bazhang> kankusht, try ubuntu in a vm first
<Sean_McG> bazhang++
<bazhang> kankusht, you can even try using ubuntu in a full screen virtual machine such as virtual box
<Sean_McG> VurtualBox is free if you need a vm provider
<Jonno_FTW> hello, I'm trying to install amdgpu-pro on 16.10 but I get an error after rebooting
<kankusht> I use ubuntu studio on my desktop, but I have been reading a lot and I think I have some doubts about OS
<bazhang> what doubts kankusht
<Sean_McG> so then maybe a VM is a good starting point for you
<kankusht> I read about bios updates, it seems that it is impossible to update it without linux
<kankusht> sorry I mean windows
<greyrabbit> oooh really ?
<bazhang> kankusht, try in ##windows for those issues
<greyrabbit> like i need to update my BIOS
<greyrabbit> but i'am using BackBox
<kankusht> I'm not really sure, but I really want to get rid of windows forever
<Sean_McG> yes it is rare to get BIOs updates for Linux, but lately I have found most motherboards have BIOS updaters right in their UEFI screens
<bazhang> greyrabbit, then get help from the backbox people its not supported here
<rocketbomb> kankusht: updating bios is not something you need to do if system is working fine
<bazhang> kankusht, you seem to pollling asking about whether to drop windows etc, thats entirely a personal choice and not really on top ic here
<Sean_McG> aye, always look at the README for a BIOS update to see if it _actually solves an issue you are having_
<kankusht> interesting, so the bios is not that important then?
<bazhang> kankusht, of course it is important
<Sean_McG> it _can_ be important
<kankusht> sorry I mean updating bios
<bazhang> again kankusht getting help with bios update in windows is for ##windows , so ask there
<nomic> will a file written to a cd (disk burner) .. within ubuntu, be readble by xp
<nomic> question
<bazhang> kankusht, if you want to ask the poll type should I go full ubuntu then try the chat channel, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sean_McG> nomic: possibly, especially if the disc image ia ISO9660
<kankusht> well, I have one year using ubuntu on my desktop I never have updated my bios so I believe it should be fine
<nomic> thnks
<kankusht> another question
<kankusht> how can I install software by compilation?
<kankusht> compiling
<Ben64> follow the instructions
<Sean_McG> you might want to ask that to Google -- there are absolutely tonnes of artivles about how to build software
<Sean_McG> articles, even.
<bazhang> !compile | kankusht
<ubottu> kankusht: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<zotex> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Sean_McG> oooo, nice!
<Kres> Yelo
<zotex> is there a reason i cant get kali linux to install? i already have ubuntu but it wont recognize kali now...
<Sean_McG> I've only recently started experimenting with making .debs and I must admit it's a pain in the ass compared to the other package formats I've dealt with
<kankusht> do those commands work in any linux distro? Sorry I'm kind noob :(
<bazhang> zotex, ask kali support
<bazhang> #kali-linux zotex
<Guest23301> What is Linux Mint like?
<zotex> okay thanks
<bazhang> kankusht, sure most of linux will be good with that compilateion
<kankusht> thank you very much, I greatly appreciate it :)
<bazhang> Guest23301, a great topic for the chat channels
<Guest23301> how would I find chat channels?
<bazhang>  /msg alis list term Guest23301
<uxfi> Good evening
<bazhang> Guest23301, the ubuntu one is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest23301> thanks
<kankusht> I wish you all a wonderful night
<Sean_McG> looks like today is #ubuntu-offtopic's 10th anniversary
<xangua> <3 you too
<Trev_> hello! the only way to download chrome 32bit is with chrominium?
<Sean_McG> didn't Google announce they were ending support of 32-bit Chrome over a year ago?
<genii> If not longer
<eap> is this help or general chat?
<Bashing-om> eshlox: It be help for the ubuntu operating system . General chat is ubuntu-offtopic .
<wyth> I guess in the future, if anyone mentions using unetbootin, slap them, and tell them rufus
<wyth> Used multiple images with unetbootin, and even the attempts using dd didn't give me a bootable usb. Tried rufus and it worked right away.
<Bashing-om> wyth: On the move again - finally - !
<wyth> Bashing-om: Yep, hehe
<wyth> Bashing-om: Successfully got 16.04.1 server installed, no silly desktop environments or anything
<wyth> Bashing-om: doing an 'sudo apt upgrade' now, then I'm going to shutdown and re-import my lvm, then move on to trying to re-install all the softwares that got wiped
<Bashing-om> wyth: And don't it feel great . Hard work pays off . Now it just the details :)
<wyth> Bashing-om: I feel like I've still got a long night ahead of me, :P
<wyth> Bashing-om: On the plus side though, I found out that this macbook does support 64bit after all. So at least I've got that major type issue fixed up.
<Bashing-om> wyth: One can look at a re-install as a second chance to do better ( this time around ) .
<wyth> Bashing-om: Absolutely
<max__> hi test
<glitchd> can someone help me figure out what this error msg is all about in regards to my floppy drive?
<glitchd> Erro
<glitchd> Error mounting /dev/fd0 at /media/glitchd/disk: Command-line `mount -t "auto" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/fd0" "/media/glitchd/disk"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<glitchd> is it a bad disk or a bad drive?
<DarkCanuck> floppy drive? lol
<glitchd> DarkCanuck, yes, floppy drive
<glitchd_> DarkCanuck, funny, yes. but comedy aside, i need it for a specific reason
<tpw_rules> hello. i need an old version of the package nvidia-graphics-drivers-370 from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa . any idea where i might find it?
<Sean_McG> tpw_rules: apt-cache search nvidia
<tpw_rules> Sean_McG: i mean it has nvidia-370 in it but i need an older version
<tpw_rules> i upgraded today and now i'm getting weird issues and i want to go back
<Sean_McG> erm, they have 361 and older versions
<tpw_rules> no not that
<tpw_rules> an earlier dot release
<Sean_McG> I doubt they do that
<tpw_rules> i mean it was an earlier dot release a few days ago
<Sean_McG> oh, then maybe search on launchpad?
<Sean_McG> and then download the appropriate .deb files and use dpkg to install them
<OerHeks> older versions than 370.28 are removed.
<OerHeks> but your nvidia updates was days ago, and current updates give problems, so it is likely not the nvidia driver that is your issue.
<tpw_rules> well i just turn on my system for the first time in a couple weeks. but yeah i think you're right
<tpw_rules> it's a really bizarre issue so i'm just trying to undo the things that got done
<OerHeks> because it is bizarre, no deed to explain what issue you run into?
<Sean_McG> you may possibly have the deb already in /var/lib/cache/apt
<Sean_McG> errrr /var/cache/apt
<Sean_McG> sean@ohana:~$ ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-370*
<Sean_McG> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 69276074 Nov 18 16:39 /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-370_370.28-0ubuntu0~gpu14.04.3_amd64.deb
<tpw_rules> OerHeks: i have somehow broken matlab's ability to save transparent graphics files, but not load them. i know it's extremely fussy with my video driver and with the installed java so i'm figuring out what changed in hopes of undoing it
<iamrohit7> why isn't there a replace ubuntu with xubuntu in the xubuntu-installer? i thought something like that was there before.
<glitchd> iamrohit7, why not just install xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu
<glitchd> iamrohit7, its basically the same thing
<glitchd> iamrohit7, but better in my opinion
<domino14> is there any way at all to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 and then to 14.04?
<domino14> do-release-upgrade results in 404s
<domino14> apt-get update does as well
<OerHeks> tpw_rules, 2016a seems to have a lot of issues
<domino14> like am i screwed because i waited too long to upgrade?
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<domino14> i don't want to remake this whole image from scratch
<glitchd> domino14, yea, make usbs of each release and manually upgrade 1 by 1
<OerHeks> it will take hours, this old-releases trick, i would reinstall
<domino14> this is on a remote server
<OerHeks> oh dear, eol upgrading on a remote server, exiting.
<glitchd_> OerHeks, lol
<glitchd_> "uhh gottagobye"
<glitchd_> lol
<OerHeks> no, just wondering if this is a VPn server or such, aws
<OerHeks> those images are heavily tweaked, you'll need a fresh image from the vendor
<klug> curious, ubuntu 16.10 the terminal icon doesn't group together as it did in pre-16.10, any particular way to get that functionality back?
<glitchd_> in the taskbar?
<klug> yes
<glitchd_> yea there is a setting somewhere
<klug> I have it pinned there, but once launched a new icon shows, then any new terminal sessions bind to the second icon
<glitchd_> are you using unity?
<klug> yes
<domino14> OerHeks: it's a digitalocean server
<domino14> ok about to upgrade.. wish me luck
<klug> google shows how to enable multiple icons but not the other way around
<klug> it's strange that it's just with the terminal, every other app icons group
<glitchd_> klug, sry man i got nothin..
<klug> no worries, thanks for input
<thunderbolt1379> Hey! I've dual booted my mac with windows and installed ubuntu on an external hard drive. I've installed the rEFIt bootloader for this. I totally hate it. Where do I ask for help in customizing this?
<shachaf> I just upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10 on my Dell XPS 15, and two-finger/three-finger right/middle click on the touchpad seems to have stopped working. I'm using Cinnamon. Changes to the "Mouse and Touchpad" settings don't seem to take effect anymore. Has anyone here seen something like this?
<aldo> hola
<aldo> soy nuevo en ubuntu, algunas recomendaciones?
<Flannel> !es | aldo
<ubottu> aldo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<i-kill-frogs> http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=1198978294
<i-kill-frogs> http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=1198978294
<shachaf> OK, I've found out some of what's going wrong:
<shachaf> `xinput list` shows two different touchpads, "DLL06E4:01 06CB:7A13 Touchpad" (id=13) and "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (id=16)
<shachaf> The touchpad settings thing seems to be modifying id=16, but id=13 is the actual touchpad.
<shachaf> Is there a way to get rid of 16 or something like that?
<UserUS> shachaf: why not try exploring xinputs options and see if there is an option to delete one
<shachaf> There's an option to disable 16.
<shachaf> But that doesn't help.
<UserUS> what directory are you in?
<UserUS> if any
<shachaf> ?
<shachaf> Home directory.
<shachaf> In https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96969 people are suggesting that this is harmless and maybe expected. OK. I don't mind it too much.
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 96969 in libinput "Ignore the mute touchpad when synaptics i2c is used" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<shachaf> But the "Mouse and Touchpad settings thing is configuring the wrong one.
<shachaf> Any way to affect that?
<shachaf> s/d/d"/
<shachaf> OK, all this settings thing is doing is writing to dconf or something like that.
<shachaf> What reads dconf settings to affect xinput?
<shachaf> The answer with cinnamon is cinnamon-settings-daemon.
<xubuntu63w> Here what I can read since I tried xubuntu16.04 on live session.
<xubuntu63w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23541523/
<AndroUser> Hello
<AndroUser> How to install vlc offline witouth depedency error in ubuntu 16.04?
<cyberspectre> Hey guys, trying to use a PCI RS232 card in Ubuntu 16.04. lspci doesn't list the device. It came with Linux drivers on a disk, but they're for Ubuntu 8.04. http://pastebin.com/G4b6nYJi could someone take a look at the instructions and tell me if it's safe to install this way in 16.04?
<cyberspectre> This is actually the first time I've ever had to install drivers for anything in Linux.
<AndroUser> How to costume the ubuntu distro? I want make ubuntu with good and complete apps outofbox😊
<drjam> good luck to both of you  :)
<SynfulAck> I d/c so the question was, Is the ATI rx-480 supported on ubuntu. All i know is the codename: Polaris 10 and part of the Artic Island 4xx Series?
<TestingIRC> what is /proc/self/mem for ? whan I read or write to it it says "Input/output error"
<triplebooter> Triple booted mac, windows and Ubuntu(Ubuntu on externall HDD). Want Ubuntu to automatically boot when the HDD is plugged in and all the other time normal mac bootloader to show up. What do I do?
<Jordan_U> TestingIRC: /proc/$pid/mem can be used for reading the virtual memory of a process. /proc/self/ is /proc/pid/ for the pid of the process that is reading the directory's contents.
<Jordan_U> TestingIRC: You probably don't want to do anything with it.
<cfhowlett> triplebooter, definitely a question for the ubuntu on Mac forums/wiki.
<triplebooter> cfhowlett: thanks!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ab_> Hello
<ab_> hackadkd
<Dead_Office> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Nokaji> Hi, for some reason Ubuntu Software fails to display any software lists, e.g. under All & Installed. Updates states up to date and last checked 06:07. Fortunatley I can install proggies via Synaptic Prog Mgr but I now cannot search for new software
<tozen> Nokaji: Have you tried to reinstall SM?
<saintromuald> Does anyone know a real nice gui program that sorts out your programs for you. I use i3 as my managing window but I would like to have something that sorts out the programs I have installed because quite frankly I forget the names of the software programs I have installed.
<saintromuald> I know synaptic has a history of programs, but it is not sorted out.
<Nokaji> I haven't, tozen, maybe I'll do that now
<tozen> saintromuald: apt-cache pkgnames
<Nokaji> tozen: I tried the remove/re-install, it still has the identical problem
<tozen> Nokaji: see your ~/.config is there any software-manager directory available? if yes, then delete it and restart software-manager.
<Nokaji> Okay, I'll try that. i'm wondering if my recent upgrade (month ago) to 16.04 from 14.04 caused this
<tozen> Nokaji: also could be nice to post your terminal output on <software-manager> command
<BELGIUMHERO> http://www.renegadetribune.com/elephant-american-bedroom/
<Nokaji> I have a software-centre, yup ... with a softwarecenter.cfg file (only file there), the uninstall deleted 6MB, then 36MB of data, reinstall reloaded 6MB
<Nokaji> thanks tozen, how do i post my terminal output?
<Nokaji> do you mean start software-centre form terminal and observe messages? - seems worth trying anyway ...
<tozen> Nokaji: search google for any pastebin service :)
<Nokaji> okie
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with installing Lubuntu in VirtualBox. After booting from the iso-image and selecting a language in the installer, the display of the virtual machine gets completely distorted. Does anybody know what the reason could be?
<tozen> Nokaji: just type in your terminal <software-manager> end copy/paste all output shown in there
<tozen> *and
<Nokaji> Hey!
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, try nomodeset
<Nokaji> tozen:  I started it in terminal "software-center" and now it has come back to life with proggies listed!
<tozen> :))
<Nokaji> maybe the reinstall helped as well, not sure but many thanks :)
<tozen> Nokaji: y r welcome
<Nokaji> now I can get back to playing with my new toy, an ip camera :)
<kernello> hello everyone, I have the update warning sign showing on my menu tray, and when I try to run update-upgrade there (and via terminal, too) I get this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23541966/
<Mrokii> cfhowlett: I've just looked into that and it is suggested to edit the grub-menu. However, I don't get it via pressing the Shift-key, as is suggested in the tip I found. :-/
<kernello> the full error message window is like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23541971/
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, you'll have to experiment with the keys to find it.  try <shift>  and or <esc>.  VBox machines don't work the same as actual hardware.
<kernello> this is the error coming when I run update-upgrade on terminal : https://paste.ubuntu.com/23541979/
<Mrokii> cfhowlett: OKay, I'll try. thanks.
<highas> http://www.renegadetribune.com/aliens/
<kernello> and the software updater does not open
<jinxi1> when I play movies on my pc I see white flashing lines whenver there a lot of actions in the movie
<jinxi1> how can I fix it?
<jinxi1> here is my spec.
<jinxi1> Sysinfo for 'jinxi-xeon': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.8.4 on KDE neon 5.8 powered by Linux 4.4.0-38-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2670 0 @ 2.60GHz at 1200-2265/3300 MHz, RAM: 31643/32122 MB, Storage: 331/2476 GB, 533 procs, 1032.41h up
<jinxi1> gfx card is GTX 750Ti
<Nokaji> tozen: just as a little feedback on the last problem, in case it helps in the future. Following the process you walked me through, I now have a new (and the old) icon in side panel. The new icon reads "Ubuntu Software Centre" (as I remember it always was), whereas the old reads only "Ubuntu Software"
<kernello> ok. solved. found this solution online; sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<kernello> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742
<KAYDEN61> MetaNova, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0_BZphQ7Qo "Sorry Mom, I was wrong about the Holocaust"
<cobreadmonster> hey everyone.
<cobreadmonster> Can someone give me a hand with installing xchat?
<cobreadmonster> apt says that there's no package with that name.
<cobreadmonster> "Package 'xchat' has no installation candidate"
<cfhowlett> cobreadmonster, xchat ceased life in 2011.  use hexchat
<cobreadmonster> cfhowlett: Oh.
<cobreadmonster> that was slightly embarrassing.
<cfhowlett> cobreadmonster, not really.  for some reason the zombie package is still available
<cobreadmonster> yeah.
<cobreadmonster> that explains why I have it on my Fedora box.
<roudhra> hi
<pilarwi> Brainwashing: 9/11 & the Holocaust https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z3zPWcyfXY
<cfhowlett> cobreadmonster, fun fact: last stable xchat release was ... wait for it ... 08/28/10.
<cobreadmonster> wow okay.
<cfhowlett> cobreadmonster, http://xchat.org/files/binary/rpm/?M=A
<cobreadmonster> cfhowlett: I already have it on Fedora, I was thinking on Ubuntu.
<cobreadmonster> Because I run Ubuntu at work.
<cfhowlett> cobreadmonster, note the release date.  I suggest hexchat for all.
<cobreadmonster> speaking of which, can I install rpms on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> cobreadmonster, NO!
<cobreadmonster> Because for some reason dnf is available in the archives...
<cfhowlett> well, maybe
<cfhowlett> cobreadmonster, read the man page for the command alien
<zoloback> hey
<zoloback> ari sia kunaon
<cobreadmonster> cfhowlett: well, sure I mean I wasn't talking about conversion or something.
<ars23> cobreadmonster: I tried yesterday to install xchat ( tried to compile it with makefile, tried the package from debian) no success...
<zoloback> bodo
<cfhowlett> cobreadmonster, rpm will not install in ubuntu without some serious work
<cobreadmonster> cfhowlett: why does apt-get install yum result in yum being downloaded?
<cfhowlett> ars23, as stated earlier, xchat was discontinued years ago.  install hexchat
<ars23> i know... but I tried because I liked that client a lot...
<cfhowlett> cobreadmonster, today I learned you can install yum on ubuntu! try it and see
<tozen> ars23: hexchat ?
<ars23> tozen: I liked xchat... but because it was discontinued, had to switch to hexchat
<tozen> ars23: http://itmages.com/image/view/5243200/9f1d3892
<cadeskywalker> weechat is good too
<Agiato> How to paint all the cells in Calc with the same value?
<bazhang> Agiato, libreoffice?
<Agiato> yes
<bazhang> might want to try #libreoffice Agiato
<Agiato> I know
<drjam> im running xchat
<drjam> seems to still work ars23
<cfhowlett> drjam, possible yes.  advisable?  no.  no updates and no longer in development.  But if that's your thing ...
<ars23> drjam: i know, i tried on ubuntu 16.10 to install the deb file from debian repo... you get an unmet dependency but at least it's possible to install and use it. if you don't have problems with that unmet dependency
<drjam> ah yes, cfhowlett agreeed, but ive had it instlaled on this rig for llike 300 years so i cbf getting anything new
<cfhowlett> :)  understood.
<drjam> ars23,  im running good old win7 hehjehe
 * cfhowlett has win7 in a VBox but only fires it up 2X a year
<drjam> i DO have a bucket list tho.... to remove all mS stuff and only run linux
<drjam> but is a...... long term thing
<drjam> ive just tried to spin up a linux fileserver..... freenas, rockstor and omv, but none owrked.
<drjam> so its basck to old microsoft...dammit
<bazhang> drjam, could we take the chatter to the offtopic channel please
<rob> hey
<rob> there
<drjam> bazhang, sorry, i thought you might want some form of actual life in this channel, my bad
<drjam> ;)
<bazhang> drjam, life is where the chatters are in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xangua> In Ubuntu 16.04, is tmpfs on /tmp used?
<linuxlite> dsfdf
<ducasse> xangua: afaik, just a normal dir
<xangua> How can I set up tmpfs on /tmp in Ubuntu? Or at least what's the recommended way, via fstab or systemd
<ducasse> xangua: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173094/how-can-i-use-ram-storage-for-the-tmp-directory-and-how-to-set-a-maximum-amount#173294
<ducasse> xangua: i don''t think how matters, i'd just use fstab.
<xangua> ducasse: thanks
<i-kill-frogs> i kill frogs
<i-kill-frogs> i kill frogs
<i-kill-frogs> http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=1198978294
<i-kill-frogs> http://www.xvideos.com/video5086100/clamped_and_electro_shocked_cunt
<i-kill-frogs> http://www.xvideos.com/video1356033/she_s_never_been_tied_up_before_
<i-kill-frogs> http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=ph57d2d7de5ef50
<cfhowlett> !ops | i-kill-frogs
<ubottu> i-kill-frogs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<i-kill-frogs> http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=1198978294
<i-kill-frogs> http://www.xvideos.com/video5086100/clamped_and_electro_shocked_cunt
<i-kill-frogs> http://www.xvideos.com/video1356033/she_s_never_been_tied_up_before_
<ghabit> Hello! My friend just installed ubuntu 16.04 and experiencing troubles with networking - it is very slow.
<ghabit> How to fix it? What information needed?
<linuxlite> ghabit: i duno, lol.
<i-kill-frogs> !ops | http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=1198978294
<cfhowlett> !ops | i-kill-frogs ban requested.
<ubottu> i-kill-frogs ban requested.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<drjam> mate go to ubuntu-offtopic apparently
<drjam> according to bazhang
<drjam> althou i went ther.....no offtopic chat to be had
<drjam> feeling spammed
<i-kill-frogs> cfhowlett: lmfao
<i-kill-frogs> ban not requested
<drjam> ok ive just dis-joined ubunti offtopc.... i was scammed by bazhang dammit. i should know better than to trust internet trolls
<LibertyWeNeed> Any one here know if there are network location profiles in ubuntu similar or identical to the macintosh? So that when I am at school and the device needs to be configured for a proxy it is configured a certain way and then when I use the device else where I can configure it differently?
<cfhowlett> drjam, 1.  bazhang is a channel mod, not a troll.  2.  your attitude matters.  insults are unwelcome.  read  the guidelines if this concept escapes you.  3.  stay on topic in this channel: ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | drjam
<ubottu> drjam: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> which device LibertyWeNeed
<LibertyWeNeed> The same one. e.g. a lenovo thinkpad
<LibertyWeNeed> So I have one network profile for school and one for everything else
<LibertyWeNeed> That way I don't always have to change proxy settings, I just switch profile
<LibertyWeNeed> sorry.. if anyone said anything my internet temporarily disconnected
<drjam> thank y ou, your attitude of helpfullness is dulynoted, cfhowlett  and ubottu
<Jak> Hi all, my ubuntu sidebar is stuck
<Jak> may somebody helps me?
<shudupaurfaith> put some grease on it
<Jak> it doesn't auto-hide like it should be.
<bazhang> shudupaurfaith, thats not helpful at all
<shudupaurfaith> if you mom isnt stuck in a bar ask her she[ll know
<cfhowlett> shudupaurfaith, enough.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | shudupaurfaith read and heed.  or go play somewhere else.
<ubottu> shudupaurfaith read and heed.  or go play somewhere else.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> shudupaurfaith, please the chatter somewhere else
<koroso> hey all
<koroso> i'm looking for an apt like paint can you give me some advises please
<cfhowlett> mypaint koroso
<koroso> ok thank you :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! koroso
<koroso> ^^
<arm1e> Anyone have issues with Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 08b1 (rev bb)
<arm1e> connection keeps playing up
<zh1> did a do-release-upgrade on a ubuntu 16.04.1 lts and it didn't go to 16.10, what could be the issue?
<cfhowlett> zh1, if you system is set LTS only, won't work.  16.10 is NOT lts
<zh1> cfhowlett, ah ok, i see, i will have to install it from scratch then?
<cfhowlett> zh1, or change your update settings away from LTS only
<zh1> cfhowlett, i was reading that now, so it's possible
<cfhowlett> absolutely
<cfhowlett> !fcm > koroso
<ubottu> koroso, please see my private message
<zh1> cfhowlett, then after it i should enable lts again? what do i gain from a lts and non-lts?
<cfhowlett> zh1, 5 years support for LTS.  9 months for non-LTS.
<zh1> cfhowlett, in average how much time would take me to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10?
<cfhowlett> zh1, completely depends on you ISP speed
<zh1> if it's like 4mb/ps
<zh1> its the time it gets to get the iso?
<cfhowlett> zh1, torrents is a faster download and you can cleanly install.
<zh1> cfhowlett, yes i know, but i'm remotelly on the pc
<cfhowlett> zh1, LOL
<zh1> cfhowlett, or do you mean remote torrent?
<cfhowlett> zh1, get your calculator out.  .iso size/4mb per second
<zh1> this will take a while then
<cfhowlett> zh1, as you are on remote, upgrade in place.  but why, exactly do you need to upgrade to 16.10?
<zh1> cfhowlett, it's always good to upgrade no?
<cfhowlett> no
<zh1> cfhowlett, excuse my ignorance, but exactly why?
<cfhowlett> if the only reason you're upgrading is that you "should", I strongly suggest you stay with LTS.  Fewer headaches and a more polished experience.  LTS are meant for long-term use.  non-LTS are more experimental
<zh1> cfhowlett, but can't i enable lts again after?
<cfhowlett> zh1, of course
<zh1> then? its ok
<cfhowlett> zh1, up to you
<Ben64> it's not a switch
<ducasse> zh1: but you will need to reinstall to get back on an lts release
<Ben64> if you upgrade to 16.10, you'd have to upgrade to 17.04, 17.10, then finally 18.04, or reinstall 16.04
<zh1> ducasse, so the upgrade is useless?
<cfhowlett> true ^^^
<ducasse> zh1: of course not
<zh1> ducasse, i dont get why i need to reinstall if i upgrade and switch to lts
<ducasse> zh1: you can upgrade to 16.10, but if you then decide that an lts release is better for you then you will need to reinstall 16.04
<cfhowlett> zh1, LTS > LTS is one path.  otherwise you can only jump from one release to the very next release.  if you forget to do that within the time limit, you must clean install the next verssion
<zh1> by the way the upgrade as already started...
<zh1> ducasse, but if i am already on a 16.10 why i would need to reinstall a 16.04?
<cfhowlett> 16.10 is not an lts.  next lts would be 18.04.
<zh1> ah ok
<zh1> lolol
<zh1> if it's just that...
<phyzz> how do I permanently disable mouse acceleration in ubuntu 16.04?
<zh1> no stress...
<zh1> cfhowlett, ducasse i get it now, that thing has a time limit to upgrade
<evhTap> Hey
<evhTap> I need help
<evhTap> With LAMP
<cfhowlett> !ask | evhTap
<ubottu> evhTap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ducasse> zh1: now you will need to upgrade every six months or so
<zh1> ducasse, but my idea is to always upgrade
<ducasse> zh1: as long as you do that you are fine
<zh1> question is that if i can always upgrade from a lts and non lts, after releases
<zh1> cfhowlett, ducasse after i upgrade to the 16.10 should i switch back option to lts at software upgrades menu?
<ducasse> zh1: no
<zh1> ducasse, so i have to wait for 18.04?
<ducasse> zh1: no
<evhTap> I'm making an Alexa-like program with JS. My site will he hosted on an Ubuntu LAMP laptop and only accessible by devices connected to the same LAN using local host. IT'S NOT FOR COMMERCIAL USE. ONLY I CAN USE IT. I'm using front end JS for voice recognition and processing. Question is, if I say "Alexa, sublimetext" how do I make sublime Text open on the
<evhTap> laptop that is hosting the site
<ducasse> zh1: 18.04 is the next lts, you will upgrade to 17.04 next
<zh1> ducasse, yes, i mean 17.04 first sorry
<cfhowlett> zh1, you need to make a choice. if you want LTS only, stop your upgrade.  otherwise set it to upgrade ever release and hope every things run smoothly every 6 months.
<Kingsy> guys, what can I use for power management in ubuntu? At the moment when I close my laptop lid it isnt going into standby
<cfhowlett> Kingsy, tlp (the laptop project)
<zh1> cfhowlett, ducasse i think i need to read a ubuntu doc link on this to remember
<ducasse> zh1: just remember that you can only upgrade to the following release, unless you are on lts which can also upgrade to the next lts directly
<Kingsy> cfhowlett: does it have a GUI?
<Kingsy> or jsut a cli?
<cfhowlett> Kingsy, cli
<zh1> ducasse, ah ok, now i get this lts point, it's a jump with a jump
<zh1> cfhowlett, ducasse thanks for the quick explanation
<Kingsy> cfhowlett: pretty strange.. not seen this before.. is it a daemon or something? I didnt see systemd start any services.
<Hikikomori> Hi, whats the best linux web browser at the moment? Except Chrome and Firefox
<ducasse> Hikikomori: 'best' is subjective.
<brainwash> !best
<tomreyn> evhTap: you are trying to figure out how to run system commands from (I assume) server-side javascript. that's not really an ubuntu support question, but a javascript 'programming' question. i suggest you ask this in #javascript (or elsewhere).
<cfhowlett> Kingsy, http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/tlp.html
<zh1> Kingsy, there is powertop, i dont know if exists something better
<Hikikomori> I mean light weight, fast and have inspection tools
<cfhowlett> !browser | Hikikomori
<ubottu> Hikikomori: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<Kingsy> cfhowlett: thankyou! that is spot on.. does everything
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Kingsy
<heybroken> have some problems here with instalation. Can someone help me? This is what happens when i trying to install ubuntu on my pc http://i.imgur.com/kJNWeql.jpg
<Kingsy> cfhowlett: hrm, doesnt look like it handles lid closed events tho. Just battery power management
<Kingsy> must be anything way of doing it... *back to google*
<SynfulAck> lmfao
<ducasse> Kingsy: i think that is handled by logind
<Kingsy> yeah I think so ducasse
<Kingsy> just reading about it now
<SynfulAck> heybroken, you might look into adding a parameter before bootup, i think its called nomodeset. The issue is prob sumin to do with the graphics card.
<ducasse> Kingsy: see the lidswitch options in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<heybroken> SynfulAck, already tried nomodeset.
<heybroken> Still nothing
<zh1> to move unity desktop launcher bar at 16.10, will i need to install any tool?
<Kingsy> ducasse: thankyou sir
<SynfulAck> lmao, thats unfortunate. Can you atleast try ubuntu live?
<SynfulAck> without issue.
<heybroken> Actualy no. Cant load ubuntu live. Same problems with graphic
<heybroken> Dont know what is wrong here. W7 works fine
<SynfulAck> heybroken, have you tried testing the media before bootup to verify the iso is not corrupted.
<PainShifty> Hi
<heybroken> I downloaded it from official website. Also tryied ubuntu on this PC few mouths ago without any issues
<PainShifty> Can you help me about bash/c Programming
<SynfulAck> heybroken, id run the 'test media' option unless you got a better idea. I just chimed in cause i had a similar issue years back that was frustrating. I ended up installing Fedora at the time which had no issues.
<ducasse> P930X[m]: try #bash for bash scripting
<SynfulAck> prob cause they supported newer hardware better.
<ducasse> heybroken: you really should check the image
<wolwox> Hi
<wolwox> Just trying out
<Kingsy> ducasse: hrm still doesnt work.
<Kingsy> having a nightmare with this.. :P
<ducasse> Kingsy: what did you do?
<Kingsy> ducasse: http://hastebin.com/aperuwidix.ini <-- then systemctl restart systemd-logind
<Kingsy> dint work so then i rebooted..
<ducasse> Kingsy: this could be an acpi problem, but that is unknown ground to me. which desktop are you using?
<Kingsy> ducasse: just openbox, no DE
<ducasse> Kingsy: then nothing there should override this, unless you are using some power manager thingy.
<Kingsy> oh.. well I installed gnome-power-manager...
<Kingsy> perhaps I should bin that off?
<ducasse> Kingsy: it's worth trying without it.
<Kingsy> ok, I purged the package.
<Kingsy> ducasse: still didnt work.. its worth saying tho that when I close the lid it is goign into screensaver.. so SOEMTHING is getting triggered.
<Kingsy> looks like gdm or something
<Kingsy> because its gnome
<ducasse> Kingsy: you could try 'systemctl stop gdm' so you are left with a console, and try then.
<Kingsy> ducasse: left with a console?
<ducasse> Kingsy: kill x, gdm etc
<Kingsy> ducasse: sudo systemctl | grep gdm says gdm isnt even running
<Kingsy> I am using lightdm as my login manager.
<tomreyn> heybroken: any luck?
<ducasse> Kingsy: then try with lightdm
<Kingsy> alight
<Kingsy> ducasse: curious, how do yuo go about killing services? previously I have always done it via ps aux | grep <whatever>; kill <pid>
<Kingsy> for example in this case we wait to kill lightdm and X
<Kingsy> not sure that would translate well using my method... :P
<ducasse> Kingsy: you can still do that, but for a systemd service i use systemctl
<invincible> hi
<Kingsy> a;righty
<invincible> hello
<ducasse> !ask | invincible
<ubottu> invincible: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<invincible> how to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10
<Kingsy> ducasse: ahhh that worked.. without lightdm
<ducasse> Kingsy: ok, so something is starting along with x that blocks it.
<ducasse> Kingsy: i've gtg, but now you should be able to narrow it down
<invincible> anyone
<Kingsy> ducasse: alright mate, thanks for the pointers
<ducasse> invincible: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu#110483
<ducasse> Kingsy: np, hope you get it. good luck!
<invincible> since i m upgrading from a lts version to a no-lts version i.e, why it doesn't upgrade
<Hikikomori> There is anything better than open office for linux?
<kk4ewt> libreoffice
<Hikikomori> thanks
<kk4ewt> all the development is in libreoffice now
<wonderment> i am looking at distrowatch and I noticed that deban is more popular than ubuntu. How is this possbile?
<Hikikomori> more one question: best cd burning app for linux?
<aus_mal> Hello everyone. After upgrading to 16.10 just now, I now have more options for resolution but I lost the option for 1600x900, is there a way to get it back?
<Hao> dd
<kk4ewt> Hikikomori, myself i perfer k3b for burning to cd/dvds
<pidof_> hii all
<pidof_> anybody know, how to install ms office on ubuntu ?
<zh1> how can i reset ubuntu terminal colors to its defaults?
<joeytwiddle> pidof_, you would probably be better off installing LibreOffice or OpenOffice
<ghabit> Hello! Networking is very slow under 16.04, can anyone tell me where to read what can I test or do with it?
<pitiye> how do i fix this  ? Package qtscript5 is not installed. <<<<<<
<ioria> !info qtscript5-dev
<ubottu> qtscript5-dev (source: qtscript-opensource-src): Qt 5 script development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.1+dfsg-2build1~3 (yakkety), package size 17 kB, installed size 157 kB
<gaurav__> Read aloud PDF software
<Kingsy> what is the best way on ubuntu of removing all tracesof gnome?
<Kingsy> its got to be related to this problem I have having with suspend.. so i want to get rid of in completely.
<myth_>  /clear
<pitiye_> i can't install CopyQ on 16.04 , can any one point me to a working guide ?
<isky007> hi
<isky007> i am connecting another computer to the wlan, it receives a ip, but i cannot ping the gateway
<isky007> o any computer in the network
<isky007> any idea what i should do?
<isky007> ifconfig, /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts seems right. I've been fiddling around with proxy to get this laptop work on my office but else i do not know what to do
<for{}> how can i disable hexchat users list?
<for{}> being displayed
<zizi> hi...is there any way to convert daily 16.4.1 iso to normal? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xenial/daily-live/20161127/
<Kingsy> omg this is so so frustrating hah
<zizi> ؟؟؟
<Kingsy> zizi: trying to figure out how gnome or X is overriding my logind settings for suspend when the laptop lid is shut.
<Kingsy> (if the question marks were for me) :P
<rskumar> hi, i installed ubuntu 16.04.1 fresh and things were working fine. Then I updated, a new kernl was installed in update, and now suspend is not working. Well, getting few more issues other than suspend
<rskumar> when I choose previous kernel while booting, it too has same issue.
<battleaxe> kind of an idiotic question, but can i use an buntu live cd to shrink my win7 partition, down to say ~20-25gb from its current 75gb? writing the changes and all, just not installng ubunu at this tim.
<tomreyn> rskumar: this suggests that the kernel update is not the source of the issues you are seeing, but something else is. i'm afraid i can't tell which other configuration changes (you made) or software updates may be causing it. you could review your kernel logs in /var/log/ to see how suspend / resume failed, then search the web for this error message. this may bring up a bug report and a workaround.
<tomreyn> battleaxe: yes, there is a utility called gparted which you can use for this purpose.
<battleaxe> thanks tomreyn!
<tomreyn> battleaxe: alternatively use http://gparted.org/livecd.php ; yet another approach which may work is to shrink the partition (and file system) from within the running windows system using disk management (diskmgmt.msc)
<dorkmafia> i'm super stuck on trying to install ubuntu on a hp z820
<battleaxe> from within the system! sounds scary. i remember using gparted, i'll try that, thx
<dorkmafia> keeps rebooting after I select install
<kervala> Hi there :)
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c03266085
<kervala> I'm a maintainer of a MMORPG in USC, unfortunatly I can't update it anymore. I can't modify packaging information on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/ anymore :(
<kervala> The problem is most of tutorials are not updated and are always talking about Debian packaging...
<dorkmafia> tomreyn: yah i can't even get to install it though
<kervala> like https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/other-forms-of-submitting-apps/commercial-apps-packaging-setup/
<kervala> so my question is : have we a way to continue packaging in Debian format ? or should I switch to something else ?
<dorkmafia> I also have no drive in the embeded SCU port
<kervala> (and I would need to support all Ubuntu versions from Precise)
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: you would not need to install ubuntu to make changes to your firmware configuration. your second statem,ent suggests this is not the issue you are running tinot, though, in this case, i'd suggest you try a firmware (bios / uefi) upgrade.
<dorkmafia> the only supported image i could find was 12.x ubuntu
<dorkmafia> tomreyn: I think I have to install windows to get the firmware
<dorkmafia> my windows install got hosed
<dorkmafia> i cant even boot into windows anymore
<Ntemis> hi
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: also, since you don't need to use the SCU RAID Option ROM, make sure oyu use "legacy bios" mode, not uefi.
<Ntemis> i need some help please , when i run apt update i get this line: AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: most of the time you don't need windows to inustall HP firmware upgrades.
<dorkmafia> ok legacy bios mode for PXE Option ROMS? or Mass Storage Option Roms?
<dorkmafia> i don't see a SCU RAID Option ROM specifically
<dorkmafia> http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?swItemId=wk_149650_1&swEnvOid=4059
<dorkmafia> all i could find about the bios
<tomreyn> create a freedos bootable usb key. download the bios update from http://h20566.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=5225042&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=4185 unpack it and place the contents of the (unpacked) "DOS Flash" directory on your freedos usb stick. then boot off it and use the dosflash.exe command to flash the J63_0391.BIN file.
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: ^
<tomreyn> all of this is not really within the scope of ubuntu support anymore, though, you could try the ##hardware channel
<dorkmafia> ok
<dorkmafia> tomreyn: thank you very much I will try this later today I'm a bit burnt out on it right now
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: welcome. in case it motivates you more, it does seem to be possible to run 16.04 on this system. (i ran into this unrelated bug report where someone seems to be running 16.04 on a z820 - based on the systems' hostname) https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/293989
<z4ki> hello
<isky007> hi, anybody can help me? i have an ip adress from my wlan router but i cant ping it...
<isky007> tcpdump seems normal...
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | isky007
<ubottu> isky007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dorkmafia> tomreyn: thanks :) I wonder if they installed 12 and then upgraded
<isky007> i do not know what is wrong with this computer, it should give me a ping...
<isky007> so what should i check?
<isky007> is this ok for an answer?
<isky007> I man i do not get network unreachable, it does simply not respond...
<isky007> tcpdump says echo icmp  and udp sum ok
<dorkmafia> tomreyn: i found this as well http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?swItemId=wk_139204_1
<SchrodingersScat> isky007: can you ping other things? is your router supposed to respond to ping?
<lotuspsychje> isky007: perhaps more a question for ##networking ?
<isky007> SchrodingersScat: no i cannot ping (192.168.178.51) from this computer, i am writing, but i can ping the router (192.168.178.1)
<isky007> ok will try on networking
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: this won't get you the latest bios (which was released this year), but i guess 14.04 is already better than 12.04.
<SchrodingersScat> isky007: so what's 178.51 supposed to be?
<isky007> not working computer
<isky007> well not pinging
<dorkmafia> well i can't even boot the cpu right now so 14 is better than 0 ;D
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: ...which is why i suggested the bios upgrade
<tomreyn> dorkmafia: actually this 14.04 "Installer Kit" is just a data iso which contains hardware specific (?) drivers, specifically nvidia drivers for ubuntu 14.04. to use it, ubuntu 14.04 must already be installed and booting.
<dorkmafia> yeah it was at one point but I had to have the usb stick in to make it boot
<dorkmafia> so i was trying to repairt he boot portion of my ssd and I think that's when I broke the windows and ubuntu install
<dorkmafia> it's a clean cpu no data lost
<tomreyn> hi zaki
<dorkmafia> so i'm trying to just install from the ground up
<dorkmafia> I just gotta step away from it for a little bit
<tomreyn> alright dorkm.
<hamdjan> hi ubuntu server is basically ubuntu without DE?
<hamdjan> no, it has also certain kernel options to improve its performance for server rather than desktop use
<kk4ewt> so you are saying there is a server kernel and a desktop kernel?
<kk4ewt> can you show me a link with that please
<kk4ewt> a DE puts a large overhead on a system
<hamdjan> "The main differences are that there is no GUI with a server install and it uses a kernel that is optimized for server rather than desktop functions.
<hamdjan> " https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1189190
<tomreyn> there are no longer separate desktop and kernel images in current ubuntu releases
<kk4ewt> hamdjan,  but show me on the buildserver where they are building separate kernels
<tomreyn> there are no longer separate desktop and server kernel images in current ubuntu releases
<tomreyn> ^typo fixed
<ioria> hamdjan, check the date : 2009
<hamdjan> tomreyn, i see, so its basically just ubuntu without DE nowerdays
<ioria> hamdjan, not properly... ye, if you don't install anything else durin the install process
<tomreyn> hamdjan: yes, i would think so. the ubuntu-server installation media may come with different defaults such as for partitioning and package selection etc. but i'm not sure about this.
<ioria> hamdjan, ubuntu server gives you the ability of install several pkgs that you should install manually on Desktop
<ioria> hamdjan, lamp, ssh sever, postfix, etc. etc ...
<khyrthy> hello !
<ioria> hamdjan, with server you can install all in one shot
<khyrthy> wulf, welcome to #ubuntu !
<hamdjan> so, i got a degraded raid10 here. do you recommend to first fix it and then move from opensuse to ubuntu?
<khyrthy> welcome
<Wulf> khyrthy: thanks
<Wulf> khyrthy: thanks
<Wulf> hmm.. semi intelligent bot?
<khyrthy> what ?
<willmore> Is this still the suggested way to setup a wireless network interface from the command line on xenial? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Configure_your_wireless_interface
<lotuspsychje> willmore: seems good info, what exactly are you trying to do?
<pesari> willmore: you could try "nmtui" for a much easeier method
<ady-y> oh porco dio
<lotuspsychje> !english | ady-y
<ubottu> ady-y: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ady-y> hello
<willmore> lotuspsychje, I have a little SBC with wireless and ethernet and I'd like to try the wireless connection, but I'd like for the changes not to be perminent--so that a reboot will revert to ethernet.  But, if wireless doesn't connect, ethernet should be fine.
<willmore> pesari, I will google that.
<maciej> hi
<ars23> Hi maciej
<CaBa> hi
<linocisco> sorry for my libre office writer question here. I have written document made in A4 size. I want to give it to Advertising company with reduced size like 1/4 of A4. how can I make it? I trie to change it under Format/page. but appearance changed
<virtoki> attente: It's me the Eclipse appmenu guy. I got it figured out.
<CaBa> is there anything i should know about when trying to use a root_squash'ed /home fs for a 16.04 client?
<willmore> pesari, nmtui worked great, thanks.
<CaBa> is that generally discouraged?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | pesari
<ubottu> pesari: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<virtoki> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<willmore> lotuspsychje, mischief managed.
<lotuspsychje> willmore: great!
<hamdjan> why is there no "try ubuntu server" in its live usb?
<ikonia> because it doesn't have a liveusb
<ikonia> it's an install based build only
<hamdjan> oh i see
<hamdjan> why doesn't xubuntu live usb ship mdadm?
<hamdjan> does ubuntu live usb maybe ship mdadm?
<hamdjan> i need it to repair my raid1 rootfs
<ikonia> ok, just install it ?
<hamdjan> i installed it, but i think mdadm needs to be available on boot to detect the md drives?
<ikonia> you where asking about this in ##linux and advised what to do
<ikonia> manually assemble the device then
<hamdjan> hm ye, that'd be an option
<ikonia> or use open suse live media, which is what you are trying to recover
<hamdjan> you are right, going to try opensuse live media
<hamdjan> oh, maybe i could've simply run `sudo mdadm --assemble --scan`
<ikonia> as I said, manually assemble it
<hamdjan> I see, i thought you mean i should find the devices myself and add them with mdadm, gotcha now
<ikonia> no, just start the array
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows the packagename of this borderless terminal? http://www.deviantart.com/art/Fvwm-08162016-628646491
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: not for this channel
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: doesnt ubuntu has something similar?
<ikonia> no idea, it has many terminal builds with many options in each
<ikonia> the desktop he's using in that screen shot has many examples, eg: http://fvwm.org/screenshots/2011-12-10_Axelle-Apvrille-1024x640/screenshot.png
<rskumar> how ccan i update to latest kernel from 4.4.0 (ubuntu 16.04)
<ikonia> rskumar: wait for ubuntu to release a kernel package from the supported repos
<rskumar> ikonia: i am having lot of issues on fresh 16.04 install. I cannot work on ths system until few things get fixed. So i want to update to latest kernel
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransparentTerminals
<avenger_q_> MY COCK IS SO HARD
<avenger_q_> MY COCK IS BIG AND FAT AND HARD
<avenger_q_> 16.04 MADE MY COCK SO BIG AND FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Daekdroom> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<avenger_q_> 16.04 MADE MY COCK SO BIG AND FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<avenger_q_> 16.04 MADE MY COCK SO BIG AND FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mcc> hello everyone
<rskumar> hi mcc
<mcc> do u know a good video tutorial about creating layout for most screen size  ?
<mcc> i need to a good tutorial abut it
<ikonia> for "most" screen sizes ?
<ikonia> xorg is dynamic and should adjust depending on the screen size on it's own
<mcc> how to support all screen size ?
<ikonia> it should do it automatically
<mcc> i have seen a tutorial that create layout for some  devices with  differ screen size
<ikonia> right - however it should now do it automatically
<ikonia> mcc: do you actually have a problem that needs fixing ? or are you talking about hypothetically
<mcc> have problem
<ikonia> ok - explain the problem, and people will help if they casn
<ikonia> can
<gebruiker> google fonts - any easy way to isntall them?
<ikonia> you don't install them
<ikonia> thats the whole point
<gebruiker> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> why what ?
<gebruiker> why did you say that?
<ikonia> because they are web rendered, so you can install them but the whole point is them to be "from the web"
<ikonia> it's the the FAQ from google, have you read this yet before asking in a linux channel ? https://developers.google.com/fonts/faq
<ikonia> or you can download direct from the fonts page https://fonts.google.com/?selection.family=Roboto
<ikonia> (for example)
<ikonia> win 1
<ikonia> oops
<gebruiker> ikonia: i want to use them on my desktop
<ikonia> right, so download them as detailed in the info you've just been given
<gebruiker> ikonia: i am looking for an automated way ( obviously )
<ikonia> talk to google then
<ikonia> they are the ones that maintain their packages and api
<gerry_dublin> has 17.04's kernel version been decided yet?
<TechMonger> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<TechMonger> hello
<TechMonger> i am folowing this guid and i am not sure how to change the directory to my raid1 drives md0
<gruven> yay! I'm now powered by Ubuntu 16.04 w/Unity 7.4.0 dual boot on my Mac. What took me so long
<TechMonger> gratz
<lotuspsychje> gruven: on wich mac type did you succeed?
<gerry_dublin> which version mac and was it tricky to do?
<gruven> lotuspsycheje, an iMac
<ikonia> TechMonger: what do you mean you don't know how to change directoy to your raid device ?
<TechMonger> do i just change that line in the conf file under [share] and make a samba dir in my raid?
<TechMonger> ikonia,
<[_]`> hey, i just had a crazy idea. can i use my mic port as headphone port instead? googling seems to suggest yes but i cant dig up the details. any clue?
<ikonia> TechMonger: the directory directive states the file system
<ikonia> [_]`: it will depend on the hardware, but general rule "no"
<ikonia> I have no idea why you would want to do that
<[_]`> ahh, my audio jack isn't working properly thats why :(
<TechMonger> ikonia, i have two 300gig drives in a raid1 and i have a 64gig flash drive that i have the OS on
<ikonia> so ?
<TechMonger> ikonia, i want the samba server to be on the raid
<ikonia> right, I've just told you what to do
<TechMonger> ikonia, i dont understand what you said
<ikonia> under the share, set the parameter "path"
<TechMonger> and then point that to the mounted raid dir?
<ikonia> point it at whatever file system you want
<TechMonger> ok
<TechMonger> thx
<Guest23876> hello
<gabot_> 9
<hhee> guys, which disk record tool with gui - available in ubuntu (unity) ?
<Azusss> you can use brasero
<Azusss> you must install it
<testingUbuntu> how to install libc++abi in 16.10?
<chowder> hi there! I'm looking for some desktop toys for the standard Ubuntu desktop running Gnome. I basically want a little cat that runs along my windows. I know its silly but I need that cat.
<hhee> Azusss, thx!
<Sean_McG> testingUbuntu: apt-get install libc++abi1
<Sean_McG> testingUbuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/libc++abi1
<hhee> guys, any way to lock to left panel some directory to quick access to it? unity desktop
<BloqueNegro> hi @all :) i want to get away from debian towards ubuntu + gnome3
<ikonia> ok ?
<BloqueNegro> best way to archive that?
<ikonia> install ubuntu with gnome
<ikonia> no idea why you'd want to do that over a debian install that will be pretty much the same thing
<BloqueNegro> not really
<BloqueNegro> packages are much newer :/
<ikonia> "not really" ?
<ikonia> no they are not
<ikonia> the packages are taken from debian
<BloqueNegro> afaik the ubuntu repos will contain newer versions thanks to the shorter release cycnle?
<ikonia> no they won't
<ikonia> as ubuntu takes snapshots of debian to build it's releases
<ikonia> so if that where true ubuntu would always be behind debian
<Guest50197> Hello is this ubuntu
<BloqueNegro> yes
<bekks> yes, this is #ubuntu
<gabot_> Yes
<BloqueNegro> no, this is patrick :>
<Sean_McG> hahahah
<gabot_> hehehe
<Guest50197> Hold on do yall have to do somthing with computers
<gabot_> Guys, wich one is the best Graphic Environment
<bekks> Guest50197: No. But with Ubuntu support, only.
<gabot_> I install ubuntu 16.04 With pantheon
<Guest50197> what is ubuntu
<bekks> Guest50197: The one you like most, its all about your personal opinion.
<Guest50197> oh
<bekks> Guest50197: www.ubuntu.com - an operating system.
<gabot_> Ubuntu is a Linux distribution.
<Guest50197> oh so you are in the terminal
<bekks> Guest50197: No.
<Guest50197> do you like poptarts?
<bekks> Guest50197: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<gabot_> The engineers use non-graphic systems.
<gabot_> ¿Why?
<bekks> gabot_: Ask'em.
<Guest50197> oh sorry i need help with downloding
<Guest50197> i need help with downloading
<hggdh> Guest50197: please be more specific
<Guest50197> like on the internet. when i open a file. it sais this file is damaged and cannot be repaired
<Guest50197> hello?
<gurkha_> hi
<Gurkha__> hhhh
<Gurkha__> test
<Calaris> nano tech
<gabot_> ¿How i could "manage" my repositories?
<Calaris> see google
<bekks> Calaris: What do you want to "manage" at that point?
<Calaris> not im bekss
<gabot_> Remove/Get repositories.
<gabot_> for example.
<Calaris> u can get and remove manual
<gabot_> apt-get remove "Name of file/repositories"
<gabot_> ¿That could work?
<Calaris> yes
<gabot_> Thanks pal.
<BloqueNegro> apt-repository is your friend
<gabot_> Recently i installed Kali repositories for pentesting
<gabot_> U know, some crazy stuff "mr robot" style.
<gabot_> im trying to get some tools.
<gabot_> (No worries, i will not hack FBI or NASA)
<gabot_> I dont want to go jail
<Sean_McG> I haven't checked out that show yet (Mr. Robot)... is it any good?
<gabot_> Yes it is good
<gabot_> Im in the second season.
<gabot_> There is a lot of Philosophical hacktivist/Linux user
<gabot_> stuff
<gabot_> and the main character is awesome.
<zergut> G'day
<zergut> how to check version in terminal?
<tomreyn> zergut: version of what?
<zergut> ubuntu
<tomreyn> lsb_release -d
<zergut> thank you
<tomreyn> welcome
<BloqueNegro> where can i check what's the latest version if keepassx in ubuntu 16.10 without having it installed?
<Sean_McG> apt-cache search keepassx
<BloqueNegro> no no
<BloqueNegro> i don't have ubuntu installed ;)
<BloqueNegro> just found packages.ubuntu.com
<Sean_McG> packages.ubuntu.com
<BloqueNegro> rubber duck programming seems more and more appealing to me
<BloqueNegro> wonder why :>
<Seveas> BloqueNegro: https://youtu.be/Fc5T06SsnkA
<DVA5912> I've been trying to do some research. But im not finding anything on the subject. Planning out a new server build. Going to be installing Greylog and Fail2Ban on the same server. Should there be any inherent issues between the two? I know fail2ban looks at the logs, and if im forwarding the logs to my greylog server i cant shake the feeling that fail2ban will have nothing to go off.. anyone else have a setup like this?
<Sean_McG> what do I put in debian/control to make a package mutually-exclusive with another package?
<willpwr> Hi everyone i'm beginning user of linux. Starting to learn terminal and commands.Who wants to join me write a private message!
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | willpwr
<ubottu> willpwr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Seveas> DVA5912: as long as syslog writes to both local disk and greylog, should be all fine.
<DVA5912> Seveas: is there any way to ensure that?
<uxfi> hi
<uxfi> what is a good CLI pastebin tool?
<Bashing-om> ux
<uxfi> hm?
<Bashing-om> uxfi: pastebinit ? or perhpas termbin ?
<uxfi> Bashing-om; oh I've seen termbin is pastebinit good?
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<uxfi> thanks
<uxfi> Bashing-om;  :)
<Phanes> is anybody using LXD?  I'm not finding many answers on custom image creation
<Bashing-om> uxfi: :) .. All for 1 and one for all .
<uxfi> haha
<uxfi> Bashing-om;  is there a way to make it non paste.ubuntu and to go to pastebin?
<uxfi>  iguess this is ok too though
<Phanes> man pastebinit
<uxfi> ok
<uxfi> im dumb hah Phanes  "[pastebin url] (default is distro-specific with a fallback to
<uxfi>        pastebin.com)"
<uxfi> forgot to add that
<Bashing-om> uxfi: What is it that you are doing ? pastebinit is pretty flexable .
<uxfi> Bashing-om;  it keeps giving me a Ubuntu paste link whilst I want it to be pastebin only
<uxfi> I guess I need to add the -b before my paste?
<marsival> anyone with some wine knowledge maybe can answer or at least try and predict the compatibility of something for me?
<Sean_McG> I bet there is a configuration file it uses for defaults
<Phanes> marsival, check out the wine database
<uxfi> good point Sean_McG
<Phanes> there's a public database of compatibility tests
<marsival> eh yeah but this is fairly new and not even remotely close to being on there yet. but I know there are supposed to be ways normally to kinda make a best guess to it
<Phanes> marsival, https://appdb.winehq.org
<uxfi> doesnt seem to work
<Bashing-om> uxfi: No, I think pastebinit is dedicated as "ubuntu" . other releass also have their own sites .
<Phanes> Bashing-om, it's in the first line of the dang manpage
<uxfi> Bashing-om; gotcha
<marsival> I searched there before and it's not on there yet. Just wanted to know if there might be a predictable conflict before trying it myself
<uxfi> that works
<Phanes> Bashing-om, stop giving people inaccurate and unresearched advice
<Phanes> marsival, try and see.  check out #wine if you get stuck, they'll have deeper knowledge of troubleshooting the wine RTE
<uxfi> Bashing-om;  ah you're right "Optional arguments (not supported by all pastebins):"
<uxfi> so technically the pastebin "-b" added to the argument could not be supproted
<uxfi> interesting
<ubuntu053> anybody know if the new samsung 960 evo/pro nvme hard drives are supported by the linux driver?
<Bashing-om> uxfi: 'pastebinit -l ' says there are a numner of options .
<uxfi> Bashing-om; I see I tried -b it didnt seem to work and didnt give me a pastebin url
<uxfi> I've tried that actaully..
<Bashing-om> uxfi: Be amazed at what I do not know , but I read that with the -b option you supply the target URL for the redirection .
<ben__> can someone help me with upgrading my current Ubuntu 14.10?
<bekks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<uxfi> Bashing-om;  hm I did that didnt seem to work (/directory.txt | pastebin it -b)
<DVA5912> That moment when your doing research on different methods of data storage and 5 different websites all state the same thing in just about the same format... Google you have failed me..
<ioria> ben__, are you really using utopic ?
<DaisyLee> Has anyone ordered from system76? Thinking of picking up a laptop from there.
<DVA5912> Can someone explain this to me? Reading on all the forums and the difference that everyone is talking about between LVM and Raid is that LVM can add disks on the fly... But in order to do that, even if the bios supports it wouldnt you have to modify the raid first and then use LVM to modify the partition mappings?
<bekks> DaisyLee: Better ask in ##hardware :)
<uxfi> hi bekks
<bekks> hi uxfi
<Bashing-om> uxfi: Something like ' cat /directory.txt | pastebinit -b 104.20.63.56 ' maybe ??
<DVA5912> is LVM for adding physical disks after the fact? so if you have your system setup, instead of doing the right thing and modifying your raid to add the disk, quick add it to LVM and get it working? seems really hackish
<uxfi> Bashing-om;  I tried that too. Let me give it a go again
<uxfi> invalid argument Bashing-om  heh
<display_name321[> yo
<Bashing-om> uxfi: This assumes that directory.tx is in the direct path of root "/" ; are you certain of the file location ?
<uxfi> Bashing-om; actaully I jsut wanted to upload my auth logs /var/logs/auth.log so nto a txt file per se
<Jordan_U> DVA5912: You don't need to use RAID to use LVM.
<DVA5912> Jordan_U: I want the redundancy it provides
<erpo> I'm trying to build the zoneminder packages from source by running the script at https://github.com/ZoneMinder/ZoneMinder/blob/master/utils/do_debian_package.sh. Specifically, I'm running ./do_debian_package.sh xenial 2016112701 local master, and it does build a deb package. However, the patches inside the debian/patches directory inside the source tree are *not* being applied prior to compilation and the creation of the package. Would someone
<erpo> familiar with building debian packages give that script a try and tell me if they get the same result?
<ioria> uxfi upload where ?
<DVA5912> Jordan_U: but aside from the redundancy is there any other real reason to stack LVM and Raid together
<Jordan_U> DVA5912: As opposed to using RAID but not using LVM you mean?
<DVA5912> Jordan_U: yes
<DVA5912> Jordan_U: because it feels like just another pof
<Jordan_U> DVA5912: Well, I assume that you will want at least two volumes on your array, the volume containing your root filesystem, and the volume containing swap. You could make two partitions on each of the member drives and end up having two arrays, or you could just have one array with LVM on top. If you go with the latter you can easily resize your swap or get rid of it if you want more space for your root
<Jordan_U> filesystem.
<Jordan_U> DVA5912: Another solution to that problem would be to add a partition table on top of the array. That would work, but 1: People often get confused when there are nested partition tables and 2: LVM is more flexible than a partition table while not incurring any performance penalty (unless you use features like snapshots, which you can simply choose not to do).
<DVA5912> Jordan_U: So this is really looking to boil down to simplicity. I agree, putting a patition table on top of raid could become confusing for the next sysadmin. You are the first one to actualy make this seem clearer, Thank you!
<Jordan_U> DVA5912: You're welcome.
<cold_zero> msg identify nickserv
<ubuntu_user> how can I make it so network interfaces are not put up at boot?
<Wulf> ubuntu_user: add them to /etc/network/interfaces with "manual"
<ubuntu_user> Wulf: in what format?
<Wulf> ubuntu_user: iface blah inet manual
<ubuntu_user> Wulf: it didn't work :/ . I have 3 interfaces, two are managed by wicd, those two were up at boot, the one not managed wasn't
<ubuntu_user> Wulf: that's something with wicd putting them up?
<Wulf> ubuntu_user: I guess so. I don't know how to keep wicd from doing it
<ben__> my problem here is that "sudo do-release-upgrade" just says that there are no current releases which is clearly not the case
<ioria> ben__, grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<xangua> ben__: what release are you using?
<ioria> ben__, 14.10 is gone, 15.04 is gone, 15.10 is gone ... so you should jump to 16.04 ... not a good jump, if you ask me
<ben__> 14.10
<ben__> why  @ioria
<ioria> ben__, you are on upstart, 16.04 system for starter
<ioria> *systemd
<ioria> ben__, grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades      what's the output ?
<mate_> exit
<CRCurself> Hello. How can I check which routing daemon is being used on my system?
<bekks> CRCurself: whats the issue behind that question?
<andrea1994> Hi
<andrea1994> what is ubuntu-meeting channel?
<andrea1994> what is meetology?
<CRCurself> I am reading about dynamic routing and routed/gated daemons. I want to make sure the information I'm reading is relevant to the system I'm using.
<CRCurself> Because it said routed/gated are common daemons found in most TCP/IP implementations, want to verify it's part of mine as well.
<CRCurself> I may be framing my question improperly, so basic guidance would be very helpful at this point.
<Seveas> andrea1994: #ubuntu-meeting is where certain Ubuntu communitu teams hold their IRC-based meetings. meetingology is a utility bot that helps with logging the meetings.
<Seveas> CRCurself: unless you set one up, no routing daemon will be in use. By default you only have a default route to your router.
<jatt> !info quagga | CRCurself
<ubottu> CRCurself: quagga (source: quagga): BGP/OSPF/RIP routing daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.20160315-2ubuntu0.1 (yakkety), package size 1360 kB, installed size 6345 kB
<CRCurself> I'm aware of that one, thanks. It actually appears I lack a basic understanding of what a daemon is, so I'm reading up on that. Thanks for the responses nonetheless.
<xangua> Hello everyone, just installed 16.04 and security updates, after suspend and trying to resume the screen is black
<gcollura> #join #ubuntu-app-devel
<pseudo_> Anyone have a MBP With AMD R9/Intel graphics? And if so, did you find a way to make vga_switcheroo actually work ?
<ben__> > grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades      what's the output ?
<ben__> Prompt = lts
<BlueProtoman> Strange problem with my laptop's keyboard.  http://bit.ly/2gzO2en  A few keys I have to press harder/a few times in a row for them to register, but then once the key is "active" it responds normally.  The key itself doesn't feel sticky, so might this be a software/driver/BIOS issue?  (Ubuntu 16.04 with the Prema BIOS)
<patata> hello, i want to install telegram, i type "sudo apt-get install telegram" but it returns "E: Unable to locate package telegram" what am i doing wrong?
<arm1e> Can someone please help me with wifi issues on intel 7260
<pseudo_> patata: Ubuntu maintains a repository of software, but not all software on the planet. As a general thing, when software is closed source (i.e. proprietary) they can't/won't ship it. In this case, I'm pretty sure you can download a Ubuntu (debian) package directly from the telegram site
<arm1e> there is a snap package for telegram
<patata> thanks you pseudo_
<patata> arm1e, what is a snap package?
<pseudo_> patata: np :) Generally, check if anyone maintains PPA's (Personal Package Archive)'s for what you want - it's basically like extending the software available for install via apt-get. Failing that, try snap packages, Ubuntu's new attempt at letting people make isolated little packages that can be installed onto many linux distributions
<arm1e> in terminal type snap find telegram
<arm1e> then snap install telegram
<arm1e> i think
<arm1e> brb
<arm1e> sudo snap install telegram-latest
<arm1e> Can someone please help me with wifi issues on intel 7260
<patata> thank you both, i found and installed it from their website.
<arm1e> patata, no problem
<mcc> anyone know how to write pure binary code ( 0 , 1 )  and run it  on linux or windos ?
<mcc> anyone know how to write pure binary code ( 0 , 1 )  and run it on ubuntu  ?
<pseudo_> mcc: That's not exactly how it works
<MDTech-us> hello
<MDTech-us> so
<pseudo_> mcc: Basically. You have programming languages (like C/C++) which are translated from program text (source code) by a program (compiler) into a binary format. Simplifying a few things, that binary format corresponds to assembly instructions, which you *could* write yourself. Assembly instructions vary by chip, so writing the same (logical) code for your phone and PC would differ since the former is probably an ARM and the latter an X86 chip.
<Kingsy> Does anyone know if this channel is logged?
<squinty> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Kingsy> THANKS
<MDTech-us> I currently have Windows installed on a 250GB SSD. I want to get 500GB more and replace Windows with Ubuntu. Can I use some sort of software RAID to combine the 2 drives into one large logical drive?
<Kingsy> oops, *thanks
<squinty> yw
<ubuntu-mate> guys, I'm on a live usb talking to you here. I have installed ubuntu MATE on my laptop, but it is so stuck, it won't load. I've tried boot-repair, and this is what has come up. Can someone help me? New with linux here. http:paste2.org/G45yBOVg
<vidy> MDTech-us: you can use lvm to show both drives as a 750gb logical drive but raid with mismatched drives doesn't work too great
<kyle01> Can someone help me figure out a problem I'm having with Google Chrome on Ubuntu>
<kyle01> ?
<bekks> MDTech-us: Using LVM, you can do that. But for the / volume I won't do so, since one broken drive will possibly result in a total loss of data.
<ben__> can somebody help me with the EOL Upgrade-problem?
<MDTech-us> bekks: well, I'd obviously do backups and stuff
<MDTech-us> vidy: in what way does it not work great?
<yokisuci> ubuntu-mate: It says that the link doesn't exist. :/
<ubuntu-mate> holy cow really. So, I go to install it with the live usb and it takes forever and is having trouble loading. What should I do?
<vidy> MDTech-us: traditional raid can only combine partitions the size of the smaller drive.  if you're looking for speed vs redundancy maybe btrfs instead
<MDTech-us> vidy: I'm really doing this for the space. nothing else
<MDTech-us> vidy: bekks: on the other hand, I can get 2 new 250GB drives and use simple RAID 0
<bekks> MDTech-us: Or get one new 500G drive :)
<MDTech-us> I have a 250GB drive atm
<MDTech-us> and I want to keep it
<MDTech-us> so RAID-wise would it be better to get 1 new 500GB drive or 2 new 250GB drives?
<vfw> wyth: Hey, how's it going?
<Kiwi_Alien> heya
<Kiwi_Alien> Im a lil confused over setting up a samba server
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: What is it?
<vidy> MDTech-us: if you just want the space, lvm the 250/500 and the mismatch doesn't matter.  if you want to raid (of any flavor) then keep them the same size
<Kiwi_Alien> I only want to make it accessible on LAN.
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: To other MS Windows computers?
<MDTech-us> vidy: is there a benefit to using btrfs?
<Kiwi_Alien> yes :)
<Kiwi_Alien> Its connected to home router
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: One directory?
<Kiwi_Alien> Yeah, just for everyone. Its to put all out work for uni
<MDTech-us> vidy: also, are there any serious performance concerns about the unequal drive sizes?
<vidy> MDTech-us: btrfs is raid + lvm + filesystem in a single layer, so yes there are benefits.  but my servers still run lvm :)
<MDTech-us> vidy: what is your reasoning behind not using it?
<MDTech-us> is it hard to setup?
<MDTech-us> buggy?
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien cat /etc/samba/smb.conf |nc termbin.com 9999  #Let's look and see.
<Auriza> Hello
<MDTech-us> vidy: so, to sum it up, should I buy 1 500GB drive or 2 250GB drives?
<vidy> MDTech-us: inertia more than anything.  btrfs hasn't been buggy for years
<MDTech-us> vidy: oh, I see. looks to be easy to back it up too
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: BTW, you do know that you have to restart samba after each config edit, right?
<Kiwi_Alien> yes :)
<Kiwi_Alien> vfw i have samba working. Now i wish to drop its internet access. Make it LAN only, but still routed to router
<vidy> MDTech-us: i'd probably do 2x 250 and run btrfs in metadata raid1 and data raid1.   if you wanted the space you could run data raid0 but make your backups.  if you got a 4th you could migrate to raid10
<MDTech-us> can you upgrade to a RAID 10 later on?
<Delta_> Hi there
<Guest99631> Just want to know how can i setup dead time for system.
<vidy> MDTech-us: as long as you have the open blocks for whatever arrangement you can migrate whenever you want, raid0/1/5/6/10.  though i've only used 1 and 10
<MDTech-us> oh. cool
<MDTech-us> thanks for the help!
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: Use hosts alow option
 * decco gnome
<Kiwi_Alien> thank you vfw
<decco> exit
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch06.html
<Kiwi_Alien> vfw i will read that now. Just booting it up now.. Was going to block server in router
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: The choice is yours.
<Kiwi_Alien> just finished first year of uni :D to many options for newb :)
<vfw> be accessable from the outside anyway.
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: But unless you have port forwarding or some sort of tunneling through the router, it's not going to be accessable from the outside anyway.
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: However, it's always a good idea to only alow the intended PCs access to your shares.
<Kiwi_Alien> this is what im strugling to understand mate
<Kiwi_Alien> I thought, if i plug her in to the net its open game for the server
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: While it is true that routers connect one network to another, it does not mean that computers outside your router have access to everything on your LAN.
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: Google information about IP addresses and netmask.  Your netmask sets how much of an access you have across IPs.
<Kiwi_Alien> what do you recomend i read to get a better understanding of connecting a home server on LAN
<pjiggy> hi
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: Gain a working knowledge of how IP addresses work in relation to the netmask you have set.  (The inside network is totally different from the outside ones.)
<mohammad_> ge
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: And routers, how to allow traffic in and out of routers, port forwarding and DMZ and tunneling etc. etc. etc.
<mohammad_> easy
<Kiwi_Alien> ok, thank you for your valuable time sir :)
<vfw> Kiwi_Alien: NOP
<vfw> NP
<uxfi> hey ubuntu fans
<jayjo> I can't get through the login screen of ubuntu 16.06, but I can access my machine through a shell. Any ideas why this would happen, or have you heard of this before? I have space in my home directory
<jayjo> I can login from the login screen to a tty
<jayjo> any ideas on how to fix this?
<Bashing-om> jayjo: Update broke a proprietary grahic's driver ? From that terminal what results : ' sudo lshw -C display ' . in the configuration line .
<jayjo> Bashing-om: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Bashing-om> jayjo: Well that says a driver is loaded . Now do "you" have the rights to access your desktop ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' Are "you" the owner and grouped to these access rights files ?
<jayjo> Bashing-om: I own both group and individual
<Bashing-om> jayjo: At this point all I know to do is look at X's log file . see if X is in a happy state . ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<highwaychile> Hello
<highwaychile> How do I tell which partition/volume Ubuntu is on?
<vfw> jayjo: What happened?
<vfw> highwaychile: sudo fdisk -l
<vfw> highwaychile: cat /etc/fstab
<vfw> highwaychile: sudo blkid
<vfw> highwaychile: df -h
<highwaychile> vfw: I meant one Windows (good to know anyway) http://i.imgur.com/NQvCO8d.jpg
<highwaychile> *on
<vfw> This is #ubuntu, (#windows is down the hall.)   :)
<highwaychile> vfw: lol. But do you know what could cause these error messages, warning of too little space in Ubuntu when trying to install things?
<vfw> highwaychile: Must be one of your partitions is almost full.
<vfw> highwaychile: df -h
<vfw> highwaychile: Are you dual boot? Or VirtualBox?
<highwaychile> Just strange that a mostly fresh install of Xubuntu would use up 15+ GB
<highwaychile> Dual bot
<highwaychile> *boot
<vfw> 15G is not very much space.
<vfw> highwaychile: Look and see. Then use GpartedLIVE to shrink one partition and expand another.  Show us what you have and we can give you some more specific  advise.
<vfw> http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<highwaychile> vfw: I will exit and try that now, thanks
<vfw>  Non-Destructive partitioning tool
<vfw> highwaychile: Yea, boot to Ubuntu and get back with us.
<vfw> df -h |nc termbin.com 9999  #Show us
#ubuntu 2017-11-20
<zerothis> http://pastebin.com/GQDghaLJ chrome held on long engh to post that. the page crash, chrome did not. leafpad segfaults, abiword does not
<zerothis> temp @ 37° , chrome vanished without provication
<FurretUber> It is not the same error I had
<zerothis> FurretUber: thank you. that's something
<FurretUber> It is noticeable in the dmesg the many ACPI warnings. The temperatures are of which component?
<FurretUber> As, apparently, your machine has a Nvidia card, it should have its own temperature. I have seen some cases where a machine would have problems due to misconfiguration/lack of drivers for Nvidia cards
<FurretUber> And they would overheat (95°C+) while the rest of the system was at 40°C
<zerothis> nvidia GPU at 37°, how do i get CPU temp in command-line?
<FurretUber> Here I can use the sensors command (my machine is Intel)
<FurretUber> With no arguments it should show all devices
<zerothis> crashed, now desktop says: Failed to connect to socket /run/usr/1000/ bus:connection refused
<zerothis> well, i'm gonna try to install an older ubuntu
<pizzaburger> TJ-: alright. Any specific time frame I can find you around?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: usually 13:00 UTC through 23:59 or later :)
<rawruw> heard that ubuntu is against TCP Wrappers? Why?
<rawruw> debian supports them well.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I'm still researching this; it's a rabbit-hole that heads into systemd, PAM and elsewhere!
<rawruw> pizzaburger: repeat your question. That looks like my field. I just got here.
<rawruw> TJ-: I'm researching it too.
<rawruw> TJ-: as we speak.
<pizzaburger> TJ-: so much for going to bed huh
<pizzaburger> rawruw: Xubuntu 17.10, encrypted drive and home folder. I changed my users login password through User Settings GUI, ran into issues runing admin services, rebooted, and couldnt log in anymore
<FurretUber> zerothis: this is beyond the cases I've seen, maybe Xenial will work better on this machine
<rawruw> pizzaburger: don't understand your situation completely. But if your stuff is encrypted with a password you need that password to decrypt. Otherwise you can just login as root and set the password for any user? If root passwd forgotten, just start in rescue mode.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: there is a bug in systemd's handling of keyrings reported in Arch distro, that looks to affect the 17.10 Ubuntu version,  which might explain this. What it doesn't do is explain why it worked before you changed the password.
<TJ-> rawruw: it's nothing to do with user password; the problem is ecryptfs cannot mount the encrypted dirs because it's not finding the encryption key in the session keyring, despite the key being there
<TJ-> pizzaburger: please don't change anything with regard to the user's password now that is fixed, else we won't know where we are!
<pizzaburger> TJ-: roger, not touching anything until you tell me
<rawruw> TJ-: uh oh.. session key ring. Don't that mean that it can go any second? like.. after 5 minus or so
<TJ-> pizzaburger: can you show us "pastebinit <( ls -l /etc/pam.d/ )" --- there's mention that pam_keyinit.so might be involved. Want to see if your system has it called
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you've been logging in directly at the PC's console, not via SSH, is that correct?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: one moment. Yes, logging in through ctrl+alt+f2
<pizzaburger> TJ-: why are you guys so invested into this issue?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you've got a serious bug that could cause data-loss. We ought to understand it so it can be prevented.
<pizzaburger> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26001612/
<pizzaburger> TJ-: I see. But it seems to me that any normal or even a power linux user would just shrug it off or report the bug to the devs
<pizzaburger> TJ-: instead of skipping dinner and not going to sleep
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I'm a dev amongst other things
<TJ-> pizzaburger: let's see if there's any difference in the different keyrings: "pastebinit <( keyctl show @s; keyctl show @us; keyctl @u )"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26001645/ and outputs "unknown command"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: thats cool. I wish I know as much as you do
<TJ-> pizzaburger: oh fooey! missed out the 'show' on the last keyctl! can you redo the command for me?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26001651/
<TJ-> pizzaburger: interesting!! you see how the session keyring is owned by UID 0 (root) but the user-session is correct (UID 1000) and all have the UID 1000 user keyring linked, with your ecryptfs keys attached
<TJ-> pizzaburger: so all the links between rings are there, and yet e.m.p complains it can't find the key in the 'user' keyring
<TJ-> pizzaburger: right, I've looked at the source-code that prints that error message and tested here and it looks like we can manually reproduce the search it does for the key. So try this: "keyctl search @u user 769688550d78ced9" and tell me what it reports. I'm expecting it to be "125967354"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: that is correct
<TJ-> pizzaburger: Grrr, I was hoping that'd fail the same way!!
<rawruw> wish I could help, but sorry I can't. At work. If I was home I'd take the time to research it even if it took us hours.
<pizzaburger> rawruw: no problem, TJ- has been on it for 7+ hours, talking about dedication
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK, I noticed the program that is called is a SETUID binary, so if on your system it is not setuid it'd fail. Let's check: "pastebinit <( ls -al /sbin/mount.ecryptfs_private; grep nosuid /proc/mounts )"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26001770/
<TJ-> pizzaburger: nothing untoward there either
<TJ-> pizzaburger: can you show me "pastebinit <( cat $HOME/.ecryptfs/Private.sig )" -- these should be same as is in the user keyring
<pizzaburger> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26001864/
<TJ-> pizzaburger: YAY!!!! *dances*
<TJ-> pizzaburger: the signatures the mount tool reads aren't the same ones as are in the user keyring!!
<pizzaburger> TJ-: the mount tool is up to something fishy then
<TJ-> pizzaburger: Let's try backing up that file like we did the wrapped-passphrase and then setting the signatures we know into a replacement file.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: no, it's doing what it is programmed to do, but when the password changed and the wrapped-passphrase was updated, for some reason these signatures weren't updated... I think :)
<TJ-> pizzaburger: so, "sudo mv $HOME/.ecryptfs/Private.sig /root/"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: okay
<TJ-> pizzaburger:  then " printf "%s\n%s" "769688550d78ced9" "782cb407b85d0079" | tee $HOME/.ecryptfs/Private.sig " ... make sure you don't make any typos!
<pizzaburger> TJ-: ">"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: did you mistype a double-quote somewhere... that prompt means you've got unbalanced quotes
<TJ-> pizzaburger: try typing one " and Enter.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: remember not to include the quotes I use to surround the entire command line
<pizzaburger> TJ-:  yup, sorry. Output "769688550d78ced9" and now I'm "769688550d78ced9a1@a1:~$"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: check the file content: "cat $HOME/.ecryptfs/Private.sig"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: should be those two signatures, one to a line
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I'd expect you to see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26001962/
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if not, redo the command carefully :)
<pizzaburger> TJ-: whoops, I led you wrong. After " printf "%s\n%s" "769688550d78ced9" "782cb407b85d0079" | tee $HOME/.ecryptfs/Private.sig " it was "782cb407b85d0079a1@a1:~$"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK, check the file as above with the 'cat' command against the pastebin link I gave you. If they're the same we should have fixed it
<pizzaburger> TJ-: only gives me the first line
<TJ-> pizzaburger: redo the command then. make sure you've got all the balanced " marks, that's probably what made it fail
<TJ-> pizzaburger: i tested it here first so I know it's not my typo :)
<dedze> Hi TJ- I found this in my router logs, how can I investigate it? Inbound Traffic	Blocked - Remote administration	ICMP type 8 code 0 206.117.25.90->109.133.227.22 on ppp0
<TJ-> dedze: what is there to investigate?
<digcloud> In Ubuntu 17 desktop, I can't see normal tray things. Is there some way to show the tray so I can access things like parcellite settings?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: still only the first line
<TJ-> pizzaburger: it should print the first line, the second line and *without a new line* the shell prompt on top of the 2nd line
<TJ-> pizzaburger: as in the 2nd line being "782cb407b85d0079a1@a1:~$" or similar
<pizzaburger> TJ-: yes that is it
<TJ-> pizzaburger: it's because the file doesn't end with a \n linefeed
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK!!!!! right, here's fingers crossed: "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<dedze> TJ-: I think I'm hacked for sure this time, internet died while I asked you the question oO
<TJ-> dedze: I doubt it, you'd be bleeding all over if you were :)
<pizzaburger> TJ-:  back to "a1@a1:~$"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: Ooooo! check for your files with "ls -al  $HOME/"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: wall of text
<TJ-> pizzaburger: directory names, filenames, that make sense?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: a lot of "?"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: really? oh grrr
<TJ-> pizzaburger: that means the 32-digit hex key you found is the wrong one!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OR you typed it incorrectly
<pizzaburger> TJ-: yeah, a lot of lines scrolled by, the bottom 50 or so include a lot of "?"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: let's unmount it so we don't make any damage: "sudo umount /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private "
<pizzaburger> TJ-: "/home/.ecryptfs/a1/.Private: not mounted."
<TJ-> pizzaburger: hmmm. check if any are with "grep ecryptfs /proc/mounts"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if it is mounted you'd expect to see 1 line which mentions /home/a1 in the 2nd column
<pizzaburger> TJ-: one long line with /home/a1
<TJ-> pizzaburger: right, does it start /home/a1/.Private ?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if so, the unmount command should be "sudo umount /home/a1/.Private"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> pizzaburger: right! so now we've got to figure out what to do. We either return those backup files and leave it in the original state where you don't know the unwrap password, or we re-try the writing of the replacement wrapped-passphrase file once again to ensure te 32-dight hex key is 100% accurate.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: other than that, if you can afford to lose whatever data is in the home directory, you can reinstall. I now know what the issue is there so there's no more diagnostic data to be had
<TJ-> pizzaburger: probably don't need to reinstall actually; removing and recreating the user account would be sufficient
<pizzaburger> TJ-: well the 32 digit hex sequence I have HAS to be the one from installation
<pizzaburger> TJ-: i must have typed it wrong
<TJ-> pizzaburger: or, create a second user account and use that for now leaving the temporarily inaccessible account 'a1' aas is
<TJ-> pizzaburger: yes, that's what I think. So why not create a 2nd user account for now, and then we can give it another go when we've rested some :)
<dedze> TJ-: My internet died twice since I sent you the first message and that I changed my routeur settings, isnt it the sign of a hack ongoing?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: now we know the process I can give you a script to do it in 5 seconds
<TJ-> dedze: why are you fixated on a 'hack'? No, it isn't, it's a sign you've got a bad connection!
<pizzaburger> TJ-: I successsfully logged in through the GUI to a1 but its a fresh new user it seems
<TJ-> pizzaburger: to create a new user called 'a2' without encrypted home directory, do "sudo adduser --add_extra_groups a2" and follow the instructions
<TJ-> pizzaburger: No it isn't, but either the ecryptfs hasn't been mounted so you only see those few ecryptfs entries, or it has mounted and you'll just have garbage filenames on show
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if it has mounted you're running the risk of causing corruption because things will be written into there
<pizzaburger> TJ-: well everything is missing and all the settings like display arrangement has reset. Okay, I logged out
<TJ-> pizzaburger: create that 2nd user for now. You'll need to add it as a sudo user once you've created it. To add it to sudo group do "sudo adduser a2 sudo"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: 'missing' etc, means the config files aren't there, either because it didn't mount the ecryptfs, or because it did but it mounted garbage as you saw in the terminal earlier with all those ?????
<pizzaburger> TJ-: okay, logged in to a2
<dedze_> TJ-: sorry I keep getting disconnected, isnt that worrying that my internet keep dying, it's the 6th time in 20 minutes??
<dedze_> Right when I'm trying to secure my routeur more
<dedze_> I factory reseted the routeur, and it still disconected 2 times after it
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I'll write a script tommorrow to automate the setting of the wrapped-passphrase, etc, and let you have it next time we see each other. It'll prevent all this back and forth and should do the job in a few seconds
<TJ-> dedze_: is the router losing the ISP connection?
<dedze_> TJ-: How can I find this out?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: alright, awesome, thanks a million for helping me out so much!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you're welcome; it's been an interesting challenge
<dedze_> TJ-: I just deactivated and it seems to not disconnect now, only my father's phone was connected through it
<dedze_> deactivated the wifi
<pizzaburger> TJ-: one last q.: do you have some formal education in programing, linux, etc, or all self learned knowledge?
<TJ-> dedze_: you'd need to check the router admin interface, maybe it keeps logs
<dedze_> It does, I'm right into them right now
<TJ-> pizzaburger: all self-taught through coding and experimentation
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I've been coding since 1981 though :)
<dedze_> TJ-: Is it safe to share the logs in a pastebin here?
<TJ-> dedze_: sure
<dedze_> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26002279/
<TJ-> dedze_: well it seems to know what's going on, all those repeated "No IP for NAT - connections may fail"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: soo much knowledge, its awesome. I wish I had better computer literacy.
<TJ-> dedze_: so you need to find out what that means - it may mean the ISP's link dropped so the router lost it's public IP address, or it may mean something about the internal LAN-side config. If you've been changing any router settings that'd be the first place to look
<TJ-> pizzaburger: it's thousands of hours spent chasing down issues like this, digging into the source code, to understand it
<dedze_> TJ-: Look at the kind of logs I had before resetting the routeur : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26002289/
<pizzaburger> TJ-: yeah theres no way i would have kept my sanity if I had tried to solve this issue on my own
<TJ-> dedze_: so something in the router config is bad then. Maybe you need to work through it ensuring all the basics are done. do a web search for that "No IP for NAT - connections may fail" error along with the make/model of the router and you may find some clues
<TJ-> pizzaburger: it was beginning to make me feel the same way!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: but I've learned you jsut keep following the scent, check every last bit, and you'll find evidence eventually that leads to an explanation and/or solution
<TJ-> pizzaburger: right! I'm off to bedski... 02:22 here
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Good advice. Anyways im off too, 0423 here. Thanks a ton again!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: g'night
<pizzaburger> TJ-: bye!
<Aaaaand> alkisg: I downgraded to firefox 56 and all works fine, hope it will get fixed soon..
<Aaaaand> I can't be the only one with the issue
<Aaaaand> alkisg: Also upgraded to ubuntu 17.10, thought that might have been the issue but it wasn't
<Aaaaand> upgrading to 17.10 wasn't really smooth either but I think I fixed most of the things by now
<Aaaaand> and apparently dash is gone
<Aaaaand> kinda preferred that UI, now it takes the entire screen
<dedze_> Would a TCP reset attack kill my ability to acess internet?
<tatertotz> dedze_: is it possible your "inability" to access the internet is related to something else?  Weren't those TCP reset attacks occurring while your internet was working flawlessly? Oh ..you didn't have any reason to look because all was fine eh
<tatertotz> dedze_: go back and look...you had TCP resets long before you had internet problems
<tatertotz> dedze_: is it possible it's a coincidence
<tatertotz> dedze_: these are some things you might want to look more closely at.
<dedze_> tatertotz: so what should I do now? :(
<dedze_> tatertotz: Skype can't access the front camera on my phone anymore, if it's not the ultimate sign that something is wrong
<tatertotz> dedze_: open terminal
<dedze_> tatertotz: it's open
<tatertotz> dedze_: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi sosreport pastebinit
<tatertotz> dedze_: let me know when it's done
<dedze_> tatertotz: BTW my router keeps getting spammed from an IP in the netherlands
<tatertotz> dedze_: take a screen shot of it. do you know how to take a screen shot?
<tatertotz> dedze_: let me know when it's done
<dedze_> tatertotz: Yes I know but I think it's easier to paste in a bin, I've been monitoring the logs of the router for a few hours and it keeps spamming
<dedze_> A hundred connection attempt in 3sec
<dedze_> Few minutes break
<dedze_> etc
<tatertotz> dedze_: oh..you want your "own brand" of help....then i suggest you create your own recipe "from scratch".
<dedze_> tatertotz: No sorry :'( Im just trying to share the information i gathered
<tatertotz> dedze_: share that later..maybe after following the steps
<leftyfb> tatertotz: there's no need for the attitude
<tatertotz> that wasn't attitude, what type of super human abilities is it you have that let's you detect emotional intent over the internet?...that's not a real question...just try to keep perspective
<dedze_> tatertotz: Should I take a screenshot of the terminal?
<tatertotz> dedze_: no
<dedze_> tatertotz: I entered the command, it asked my password, I put it then it asked my confirmation, I wrote Y then it finished and nothing else happened
<tatertotz> dedze_: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertotz> dedze_: share url/link here
<tatertotz> dedze_: if you do not get a url/link...say so
<dedze_> tatertotz: It worked!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/26002473/
<dedze_> tatertotz: BTW it is a fresh install from a few days ago, and I didnt do much with it except installing skype and firefox extensions
<tatertotz> dedze_: your internet connection is going out periodically? yes or no
<dedze_> tatertotz: yes, but not everyday
<dedze_> tatertotz: It died about 10 times in an hour
<tatertotz> dedze_: do you remember about what time of day or about what time the symptom occurred?
<dedze_> Today, less than an hour ago I would say
<dedze_> And a few days before, like 5
<tatertotz> dedze_: in terminal>    sudo sosreport
<dedze_> yes
<tatertotz> dedze_: press enter to skip any questions that you cannot answer
<tatertotz> dedze_: you won't be able to answer %100 of them
<dedze_> tatertotz: This ubuntu install was done on the 16th I think
<dedze_> Oki
<tatertotz> dedze_: let me know when done
<dedze_> tatertotz: It's asking my first initial and last name
<dedze_> I never entered my real name when installing ubuntu
<dedze_> So what should I put?
<tatertotz> dedze_: your first initial is "d" lastname is "edze"
<tatertotz> dedze_: your first initial is "d" lastname is "edze"= dedze....get it?
<tatertotz> dedze_: make sense now?
<tatertotz> dedze_: ;)
<dedze_> tatertotz: I understand yep but is it asking for my real life name or the name I gave the computer when installing Ubuntu?
<tatertotz> dedze_: ok now try not to read too much into it...its really not that serious
<tatertotz> dedze_: you can read about it online by using a search engine later today or tomorrow
<tatertotz> dedze_: is it done?...or are you still struggling with the two questions it asks?
<dedze> tatertotz: It's finished
<tatertotz> dedze: sudo chown 1000:1000 /tmp/sos* ; mv /tmp/sos* ~/
<dedze> tatertotz: What will it do?
<tatertotz> dedze: allow me to try to elaborate...and don't be offended
<dedze> tatertotz: Don't worry I wont be offended I think
<tatertotz> dedze: i have to get information to help you that you would never speak, that you would never type.....if you had the "key" in your brain..you would have solved the issue or opened the "hypothetical LOCK" without needing to come here and all by your self....get it?
<dedze> tatertotz: I get it but I googled and it says sudo chwon will change the ownership of some files, it doesnt sound like something I'd want to do
<tatertotz> dedze: i understand
<tatertotz> dedze: then don't do it...we stop here...it's that simple
<dedze> tatertotz: Well oki, thank you for your time ^^
<masterasia> so if I encrypt my ssh key - the keyfile will store the encrypted version(with the decrypted version only in memory)?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, hi all :)
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: FF 57 is slow on my side, blue dot keeps loading and hangs at TLS handshakes load etc
 * alkisg just realized that he hasn't restarted firefox since 56 :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: let me know what you feel
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: I don't see any big changes, except for the toolbar. I'm sure servo has a lot of differences, but nothing that I notice in a few mins of surfing... No delays in handshakes either
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: how much ram are you on?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: 8 GB, but I'm using a lot of it in VMs and other programs
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: im testing from 2gig ram & ssd
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: does `free` show swap use?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: used: 0
<alkisg> Then RAM isn't the issue
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: previous 56 FF went just fine
<alkisg> Yeah I heard others needing to downgrade to fix issues...
<SlashLife^work> Morning :)
<SlashLife^work> 16.04: When I lock my screen, sometimes for no apparent reason the password field starts to fill itself and lock up. There are no keys pressed on the keyboard, nor is it a keyboard malfunction. I can switch to a text console and use it just fine.
<SlashLife^work> Any idea how to fix this, or at least what is causing this?
<cuddlesquid> would anyone be able to assist me, after installing cuda toolkit 9 with my gtx 280, i get a The system is running in low-graphics mode upon reboot
<alkisg> SlashLife^work: also mention your desktop environment, e.g. unity, gnome, lxde, kde, mate...
<SlashLife^work> alkisg: Ah, sorry; plain Ubuntu installation; I think that's Unity?
<alkisg> SlashLife^work: in 16.04, yes I think it's unity.I'm not using unity, but it'll be helpful for someone that is, so that they have more info to answer
<SlashLife^work> Sure; I know how IRCing works. Thanks for pointing out that bit. :)
<hateball> cuddlesquid: seems gtx280 depends on 340 series (legacy) driver, so make sure you havent installed anything newer with cuda
<cuddlesquid> hateball, hmm i have used the toolkit version 9, by legacy driver meaning i need an older toolkit yes?
<cuddlesquid> will this be Ok to install on Ubuntu 16.04
<cuddlesquid> Thank you hateball !
<cuddlesquid> hateball, oh i havent installed any other driver, but the cuda toolkit, now im a little confused :/
<mohshami> hey guys, I'm trying to log in as a user with su, but when I try to do so the user is getting logged out immediately, this is the error I see in /var/log/auth.log "pam_systemd(su:session): Cannot create session: Already running in a session", any idea what could be causing this?
<hateball> cuddlesquid: you need the nvidia binary driver installed for CUDA to work
<hateball> cuddlesquid: you can install it from a tty using the "ubuntu-drivers" command
<cuddlesquid> hateball, that is strange i did not have to do that with my nvida 1050 or the 760, could it be something preinstalled on ubuntu 16.04 to recognize 1050 and 760 but not the 280
<cuddlesquid> nvidia*
<hateball> cuddlesquid: But as far as CUDA itself goes, I have no idea which versions are compatible with what version of nvidia driver
<hateball> cuddlesquid: If you check the "install additional stuff" during install, it will fetch the nvidia blob. 1050 and 760 uses the newer series of driver also
<cuddlesquid> the thing is cuda itself is a driver though
<cuddlesquid> i did not check additional stuff
<cuddlesquid> the cuda itself should be a driver
<cuddlesquid> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-legacy-gpus
<SlashLife^work> mohshami: Sounds like https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=825949
<ubottu> Debian bug 825949 in libpam-systemd,login "pam_systemd(su:session): Cannot create session: Already running in a session" [Normal,Open]
<mohshami> SlashLife^work: Thanks, I saw the link, but couldn't find a solution
<SlashLife^work> Seemingly neither could they. :(
<mohshami> SlashLife^work: Ouch :(, what to do now?
<mohshami> any idea where the systemd sessions are stored?
<alkisg> mohshami: does sudo work?
<mohshami> alkisg: sadly no
<alkisg> mohshami: try asking in #systemd...
<mohshami> alkisg: that is the error I get when I run sudo su
<alkisg> Eh
<mohshami> alkisg: will do, thanks :)
<alkisg> Not sudo su
<alkisg> sudo -i -u blabla
<alkisg> No need to use both sudo and su
<alkisg> Either use su - user, or sudo -i -u user
<simon> hi. I've attached two monitors to my docking station and 'arandr' detects them, but for some reason nothing shows up on the third screen. it did some days ago. I'm using XFCE4.
<mohshami> alkisg: I can switch to root without issues, it's switching to that user that doesn't work
<alkisg> mohshami: there are 2 programs to switch users, sudo and su. Don't use both of them at the same command.
<alkisg> mohshami: try this line: sudo -i -u user. Without writing "su" anywhere.
<simon> I'll try and use another window manager.
<soinner> i want to install ubuntu (any OS actually) on my computer, but i cant get it to load from USB. can't enter my bios settings either (error: could not set efi variable 'osindications'. how can i fix this if at all?
<soinner> also, i don't have a working OS on that computer as of now so i'm stuck in a grub menu
<oerheks> soinner, see the UEFI manual, disable secure boot and Intel ME, etc ..
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mohshami> alkisg: sudo -i -u edxapp ls returns nothing
<mohshami> sorry, wrong window
<alkisg> soinner: how did you get this grub menu, from some previous ubuntu installation in your disk that is now broken?
<soinner> previous installation, yes..... it's not really broken, i just deleted the wrong files and now i can't use my mouse/touchpad or keyboard
<soinner> basically removed the libinput i think
<soinner> but still, obviously something wrong with my uefi
<alkisg> soinner: if you press "c" in grub, you get a console, from which you can type: set root=(hd1,msdos1) <enter> configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg etc etc, and load grub from a live cd or stick
<alkisg> So you bypass the need to find how to boot a live stick from your uefi
<soinner> thanks  alkisg
<alkisg> np
<soinner> how do i mount an USB disk in the grub console?
<alkisg> soinner: set root=(hd  ==> press tab there, it should already list your stick
<alkisg> tab 2 times to autocomplete
<soinner> alkisg that's the think, it only lists hd0 with two partitions and cd0
<soinner> but, i have a ubuntustudio distro which does not have mouse/keyboard in X11.... maybe i can boot to the CLI of my existing system and fix it from there?
<alkisg> soinner: hrm, then your uefi doesn't give access to the stick, sorry. It normally does. You probably disabled it somewhere in its options.
<alkisg> soinner: sure, you can try that
<soinner> my stick never gets access
<soinner> damn it
<alkisg> soinner: you can even add options to your existing grub, for network booting, or from booting from an .iso inside your hard disk
<ducasse> soinner: is this a laptop or desktop?
<soinner> laptop
<ducasse> soinner: you might get your firmware working again by clearing the nvram, but i would ask for advice in ##hardware first
<soinner> so, sorry for being quite ignorant of these matters, but set root= then tab basically lists my /folder?
<bazhang> soinner, you currently have a working ub untustuido install?
<soinner> bazhang yes it's working, but keyboard/mouse is not working under X11
<soinner> its autologin and i can't get it to give me a CLI terminal no matter what i press during boot
<bazhang> soinner, whats to stop you from installing a lubuntu-desktop
<soinner> bazhang my intellect
<soinner> bazhang but i can't get my uefi to boot from usb
<soinner> and i can't get access to uefi/bios
<alkisg> soinner: in grub, you select recovery mode, then go you go to a recovery menu. Does the keyboard work there?
<bazhang> soinner, get into the ubuntustudio, then apt install lubuntu-studio
<alkisg> bazhang: he can't type. No keyboard.
<soinner> alkisg yes it works there
<soinner> but my options are highly limited
<alkisg> soinner: ok, select (1) enable networking, (2) root shell
<alkisg> Then, type: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<alkisg> See if that fixes your install after rebooting
<bazhang> alkisg, he can or cannot
<alkisg> bazhang: he can type in recovery, but not when the desktop boots
<alkisg> So I'm giving him instructions for the recovery
<bazhang> alkisg, thus my suggestion
<soinner> allright i enabled networking and am in root shell prompt now
<alexas> i am having the ubuntu iso downloaded, how to record it as installable program to the medium of usb drive, from shell?
<alkisg> Type apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<alkisg> soinner: if you see any errors, do tell
<soinner> my network doesnt work apparently
<soinner> failed to fetch, falure resolving etc
<alkisg> soinner: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<alkisg> Put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" as the last line
<alkisg> Ctrl+O to save, Ctrl+X to exit
<alkisg> Then try again
<soinner> sorry, didn't catch it the first time: grep: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<alkisg> Never mind type this: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<soinner> No such file or directory
<ThinkT510> nano would create the file if it doesn't exist
<soinner> making it now
<soinner> should i just leave it empty and save it?
<soinner> or put in nameserver 8.8.8.8
<soinner> yeah i cant save either
<neure> uh
<neure> i try to take a screenshot of menu
<neure> but menu always disappears and does not show up in screenshot
<oerheks> neure, gnome-screenshot ( standard) got a timer function
<neure> ah that did, thanks
<soinner> now i've got the lubuntu install usb mounted. is it possible to boot to this from recovery mode?
<Asad2005> Someone please help i can not access my terminals (TTYs) with alt+ctrl+Function keys, i reset all shortcuts from keyboard settings still same ubuntu 17.10
<soinner> would it be possible to get some dpkg file for libinput so i could copy it and install it in recovery mode?
<Asad2005> gnome 17.10
<alexas> Asad2005: ubuntu 17.10 use Unity as GUI
<alexas> anyone know how to flash usb pen drive with ubuntu.iso from ubuntu istelf?
<ThinkT510> no, 17.10 uses gnome by default
<alexas> ThinkT510: can you helpme with my quetion, please? I thought it Unity, I read it somewhere, sorry.
<oerheks> alexas,  tons of tutorials online, https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<alexas> i just want one single shell command, am extremely lazy =) oerheks but thanks, will check
<oerheks> don't forget the 'sync' part after that
<oerheks> alexas, yes, you are lazy
<ThinkT510> alexas: i like to use dd. make sure there is nothing on the pen you want to keep
<alkisg> soinner: when you enable networking, it remounts / as read-write. It sounds like you didn't enable networking. Can you `touch /hello`, or does it say read-only?
<Dishonored> Hello, I'm trying a fresh install of lubuntu over my previous opensuse install. I choose to wipe the whole hard drive and install lubuntu but grub cannot be installed. Grub is already installed before. Is it the reason?
<soinner> alkisg: touch hello?
<alexas> oerheks: thanks for confirming that!
<soinner> alkisg: i tried to edit resolv.conf but can't write to it so yes... read-only
<soinner> so, i try enable networking again
<soinner> unknown group power in message bus
<soinner> and grep: /etch/resolv.conf: no such
<bazhang> etch?
<Asad2005> ThinkT510: What shortcut keys to use to access TTYs in gnome ?
<alkisg> soinner: when you selected "enable networking" in recovery mode, did it show any errors?
<soinner> yes, "unknown group "power" in message bus...."
<soinner> and "grep: /etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory"
<alkisg> Hm. Anyway, try: mount -o remount,rw /
<alkisg> touch /hello
<alkisg> Does that work now?
<soinner> however, my recovery menu now states: (filesystem state: read/write)
<soinner> 2 sec
<soinner> no it doesnt work only gives me help instructions for mount
<Dishonored> grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot. " this is the error I received.
<alkisg> soinner: try again, you misstyped something
<soinner> -o is lower case letter o right?
<soinner> sorry tried them both in one line
<soinner> jeez
<ThinkT510> Asad2005: ctrl+alt+function keys is what I thought. I don't know if that needs to be enabled somehow or if wayland changes anything in that regard
<soinner> both commands typed, no error message alkisg
<alkisg> soinner: ok, now type: rm /etc/resolv.conf
<alkisg> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<alkisg> apt-get update
<alkisg> Any success?
<Asad2005> ThinkT510: I am not using wayland as i have nvidia card
<soinner> yeah still can't download index files alkisg
<alkisg> soinner: type: dhclient
<alkisg> soinner: then: ping 8.8.8.8
<alkisg> Can you ping it?
<alkisg> (Ctrl+C to stop the ping)
<soinner> no response on dhclient
<ThinkT510> Asad2005: by default 17.10 uses wayland unless you've logged into a xorg session. i think nouveau supports wayland so it would work with a nvidia card
<friendlyguy> hi there
<soinner> fuck it
<soinner> fuck this
<soinner> thanks for your help
<alkisg> np
<soinner> but i'm not up for it
<bazhang> soinner, no cursing here
<soinner> sorry
<friendlyguy> i am wondering whats the correct way to get a new dhcp lease?
<soinner> didn't know
<alkisg> No response => maybe disconnected cable...
<alkisg> friendlyguy: what are you trying to achieve?
<friendlyguy> its 16.04 xenial
<friendlyguy> getting a new dhcp lease :)
<alkisg> friendlyguy: your router will give you the same dhcp lease
<alkisg> friendlyguy: leases are for a couple of days, usually
<friendlyguy> i changed some parameters on the dhcp server... so there will be a difference ;)
<Dishonored> Can somebody help me
<alkisg> friendlyguy: if you want to do a test request, you can use `/usr/lib/klibc/bin/ipconfig -n eth0`
<friendlyguy> dhcp isnt on a router here... dedicated dhcp server
<friendlyguy> nope, i want a new lease :)
<alkisg> Otherwise, you can just re-click the connection on network-manager
<friendlyguy> its a server without de
<alkisg> OK, then `service networking restart`
<alkisg> #ubuntu is mostly for desktop, while #ubuntu-server for servers
<alkisg> You can also just unplug/replug the network cable
<friendlyguy> oh, whoops :)
<friendlyguy> yeah, but that would involve to walk to the datacenter ;)
<alkisg> (12:03:58 μμ) alkisg: OK, then `service networking restart`
<friendlyguy> aah, restarting the service did work
<friendlyguy> thanks
<alkisg> np
<friendlyguy> i tried: sudo dhclient -r; sudo dhclient
<Lavinho> good morning
<friendlyguy> didnt work though
<Falklan> hello! I am seeking help with a closed ports problem on 16.04.
<Lavinho> I installed ubuntu 17.10 on acer es1-132 but I can only boot with the refind live usb
<Lavinho> I already installed the refind on the esp partition (efi)
<Lavinho> but no bootable device
<Lavinho> help me please
<friendlyguy> alkisg: thank you!
<friendlyguy> have a nice day
<Falklan> Lavinho did you set the HDD or SSD as the boot device in the boot options in your BIOS?
<Lavinho> emmc
<Lavinho> set
<alkisg> friendlyguy: np, same to you :)
<przemo> Hi, I need some help installing a dual boot Ubuntu alongside windows 10. I have an SSD which windows is currently installed on, and a 1TB HDD which is currently NTFS, I want to resize the HDD and create a partition for Ubuntu install on it. GParted doesn't allow me to create an extended partition, only a primary one. What do I do
<alkisg> przemo: it sounds like it's gpt, not mbr, so it doesn't have extended
<alkisg> przemo: output of sudo parted -l, to make sure...
<przemo> alkisg https://pastebin.com/Rmz3tihA
<alkisg> przemo: yup, it's gpt. They don't need/support extended partitions.
<przemo> so creating a new bootable usb with mbr enabled (yes i have set it to be GPT only) should make it work?
<przemo> i used rufus
<Lavinho> Falklan: help  me please
<Falklan> I'm thinking
<Dishonored> Is there any problem if EFi partion is /dev/sdaX
<alkisg> przemo: grub will go in your EFI partition, sdb2. The stick can be anything that your firmware supports booting from, either mbr or gpt.
<przemo> okay i'll try again and come back in a while if it still doesn't work
<alkisg> przemo: ok, make sure you check the "uefi" option in rufus
<Falklan> Lavinho have you used anything to check the HDD?
<Shibe> guys is there any ppa for latest snappy from git?
<Lavinho> was well ?
<Lavinho> as well
<Lavinho> ?
<bazhang> Shibe, why not ask in #snappy
<Falklan> Lavinho if its old enough to have jumpers, are the jumper(s) set correctly?
<Falklan> Yes i would use the manufacturer's app to test it.
<Lavinho> new
<Lavinho> one week
<Falklan> I would test it just to confirm that it is functioning properly
<Falklan> You have the OS installed, you have it set as the boot device in BIOS so it should be working right?
<Falklan> and I just resolved my closed port problem... :)
<Lavinho> yes
<Lavinho> partitions
<Lavinho> efi 500 mb
<Lavinho> ext4 rest disk
<Lavinho> rest of the disk
<Falklan> i would check it
<Lavinho> i verified
<Lavinho> but pc only uefi
<Lavinho> disable secure boot
<Lavinho> but no boot
<Lavinho> message no bootable device
<Lavinho> only boot refind
<Golynx> How do I replace Xubuntu with Ubuntu and keep my apps and data?
<Lavinho> usb stickl
<Falklan> i would check the HDD
<Lavinho> emmc
<Lavinho> no hdd
<Golynx> Do I have to back up the apps?
<Falklan> oh sorry I wasnt paying attention to the emmc.
<Golynx> How do I clear the Xubuntu partition and replace it with Ubuntu?
<Ben64> you can just sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<Golynx> It's currently dual boot Windows 10 and Xubuntu
<Falklan> sorry Lavinho, I have no experience with that hardware setup.
<Golynx> @Ben64 will that install the Ubuntu UI?
<Ben64> Golynx: yep
<Golynx> @Ben64 i'm assuming that option will keep the current Xubuntu install and I just choose Ubuntu on login screen right?
<oerheks> install *-desktop, logout, switch, login
<Golynx> @oerheks @Ben64 thanks
<rory> I use rsync to back up my home directory to an USB flash drive, but it is still writing for some minutes after. I ran "sync" command but it has been hanging for 10 mins
<rory> Is there some way to use rsync in such a way that the data is immediately written? Or can this be achieved via mount option?
<psav> Does anyone know if there is a kernel issue with brightness controls on a Lenovo P50?
<alkisg> rory: what do you mean "after", that rsync finished and you have the shell prompt back, yet the stick is still writing data? That doesn't happen by default for sticks...
<jnor> hi, question regarding terminal background colors,  I use urxvt term which has background color set in ~/.xdefaults, but I also use byobu and when I try to change background color in .byobu/color it does not register, any idea? would like normal urxvt session to be one color and byobu another
<rory> alkisg: It's happening here. I got the shell back, but if I try to unmount it says a process is using it. if I use lsof I can see it's an rsync process
<rory> it finished now but it took about 15 mins for 80 gig of data
<rory> also my flash drive is HOT
<alkisg> rory: then you have a script that puts rsync to the background?
<alkisg> it's strange for rsync to finish AND have a process  in ps...
<rory> no I just used rsync, rsync said process finished
<rory> right
<alkisg> Hrm
<rory> hence my question ;)
<rory> I think it doesn't show as a flash drive or something. it's a microSD adaptor
<alkisg> AFAIK, those drives get mounted without cache enabled
<alkisg> So, the question is mostly "why rsync returns when it hasn't finished"...
<alkisg> Are you using some "weird" rsync option?
<alkisg> (like, --daemon or something...)
<rory> no just -av
<rory> I'm going to chalk it up to some MATE weirdness, which I know isn't supported here
<rory> to do with mounting drives
<alkisg> Ubuntu MATE is supported here too
<alkisg> And, drive mounting is the same in all flavors
<tomeaton17> I am trying to add a script to my startup. I added it to init.d and tried to run update-rc.d scriptname.sh defaults 100, but I get lots of errors about permission being denied. How do I fix this?
<rory> might need to set the executable permission: sudo chmod +x /path/to/scriptname.sh
<alkisg> tomeaton17: eh, "use sudo", but... why are you using init.d now with systemd?
<ShutterFox> I thought that was a+x?
<tomeaton17> I already gave the perms. Not sure why Im not using systemd, is that the best way to do it?
<alkisg> tomeaton17: what does the script do, why do you want it to run at boot?
<alkisg> (e.g. you might _think_ you want to run it at boot, when you really want to run it inside the user session...)
<tomeaton17> alkisg: It starts my vpn server
<tomeaton17> So I think I do want it running at boot
<alkisg> tomeaton17: Indeed. The best way would be to create a systemd unit.
<alkisg> Don't bother with init.d nowadays, it's only for legacy stuff
<tomeaton17> Ok, I ended up installing a version of my vpn that works with systemctl
<alexas> hen i work in a tty terminal my system shut down the computer because it thinks that it is in no activity state according to the power settings, what is the simplest solution to this problem?
<alexas> oops, mine was a question not a reply or something directed at hen =)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ShutterFox> Hi
<ShutterFox> How's you?
<BluesKaj> who me?
<ShutterFox> Anyone
<ShutterFox> Everyone
<znull> hi, anyonne know about the problem with reboot and select proper boot device? do i need to regenerate grub on my usb stick? or somethijng ?
<BluesKaj> znull, m,ake sure grub is installed on the device your booting into, unless your usb ci=obntains ani iso/OS image for installation
<BluesKaj> contains
<ShutterFox> I've given up on getting any sort of bootloader setup, resorted to the boot selection menu on my POST screen
<BluesKaj> ShutterFox, , what do you mean?
<ShutterFox> I mean whenever I try to get both windows and Linux appearing in the grub boot selection screen it never works
<BluesKaj> bet grub is installed, autoboot is probly enabled so the grub bootloader doesn't show
<ShutterFox> But then again I pretty much new to Linux.
<ShutterFox> Last time I tried it was with Antergos and it's bootloader showed but couldn't find windows
<BluesKaj> are you on windows ?
<ShutterFox> Annoying thing was, pages I found online about it all assumed you had both os on the same drive
<ShutterFox> Not anymore, switched to Ubuntu over the weekend. Gonna reinstall windows on my other drive for games that don't work on Linux, but that's low priority
<ShutterFox> Atm I'm tweaking my i3-gaps setup mainly
<BluesKaj> ok ShutterFox try running sudo os-prober, then sudo update grub in the terminal
<oerheks> 17.04 kernel update, 4.10.0-40, reboot, brb
<BluesKaj> sudo update-grub
<ShutterFox> BluesKaj: I did on Antergos and it didn't detect it
<ShutterFox> Maybe I'll have more luck with Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah, maybe
<ShutterFox> Have to reinstall windows first
<ShutterFox> Stupid windows only games
<BluesKaj> since UEFI was introduced os-prober is iffy
<ShutterFox> Ah I see
<BluesKaj> ShutterFox, but if you install windows to a different drive, then it mifght work
<ShutterFox> Well, it didn't on Antergos but I dunno, I could've just as easily been missing something simple
<ShutterFox> So long as their on separate drives I've always got the boot selection from POST to fall back on
<BluesKaj> rather than having to change the boot drive sequence everytime you want to change OSs
<Doc-Saintly> My VNC connection to my linux server refreshes very slow... each frame takes ~3 seconds, but my connection to download via SCP is ~300 KBps... any ideas?
<kazuma_arch> need help
<kazuma_arch> my retarded cousin deleted lots of files from /boot
<kazuma_arch> on my server
<kazuma_arch> he didnt know apt autoremove is how you get rid of 100% space on /boot
<kazuma_arch> problem is I can't seem to install the files he deleted back
<kazuma_arch> via 'history' i found this: https://i.imgur.com/yrgMDm2.png
<kazuma_arch> seems he deleted, abi, config, initrd, system.amp, and vmlinuz
<Ben64> lol
<oerheks> uh oh, more than just old kernels.. backup data, and try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<Ben64> don't give other people sudo on your server
 * oerheks gives Ben64 root @ oerheks-desktop
<kazuma_arch> its a ubuntu server
<kazuma_arch> headless no DE
<Ben64> ok?
<kazuma_arch> and I didn't give him sudo
<kazuma_arch> he used my laptop when i was vomitting
<kazuma_arch> the idiot tihnks he's a genius with his A+
<kazuma_arch> https://i.imgur.com/yrgMDm2.png
<Ben64> don't leave computers unlocked and alone
<hateball> those files are all related to the kernels anyway, so I don't see the issue unless you dont have a single working bootable kernel
<hateball> which apparently you do since you can run history
<hateball> you can just run apt autoremove after manual rm to update apt
<kazuma_arch> hmm
<kazuma_arch> ok
<kazuma_arch> thanks for the help
<akik> well that box won't boot if all the kernels are gone
<Neo1> hi
<Neo1> I output phpinfo() and have got path to php.ini /opt/php56/etc, but this folder is empty....
<oerheks> akik, does his story does not ring a bell ?? he didn t gave him sudo ..
<Neo1> Who know where places php.ini file? I've tried this etc/php but thre only 7 version and my version is 5.6
<Ben64> where did you install php from
<hateball> akik: hence the "unless you dont have a single working bootable kernel", so if this was on a live system they'd have needed to reinstall a kernel package before rebooting
<hateball> but since they left, now we wont know
<Ben64> nothing should be referencing /opt for php
<oerheks> in /opt/php/56/apache2/php.ini ?
<Neo1> oerheks: opt folder is empty
<Neo1> there none of files
<oerheks> Neo1, then i have no clue with that custom install
<Neo1> oerheks: usual install on VPS
<Neo1> default maybe
<oerheks> advise you to move to php7, as you should anyway some day
<Neo1> php7 doesn't work with old code
<Neo1> I have old code and need 5.6
<oerheks> you stated that it only finds php7 ? so you have downloaded and copied 56 yourself
<Neo1> oerheks: from ISPmanager I see php5.6 and there installed php 5.6
<Neo1> oerheks: see my phpinfo() http://kselax.ru/
<Neo1> oerheks: yes, on server I see only php7 and in phpinfo php 5.6
<oerheks> it says php.ini is in /opt/php56/etc/
<oerheks> but if the folders are not there, there is something odd going on
<Neo1> there empty
<Neo1> oerheks: oh now appeared
<oerheks> :-)
<Neo1> oerheks: something strange is happening in your forest
<oerheks> are services running with a lot of clients? maybe you need to upgrade your VPS to more ram/cores
<Neo1> oerheks: thre 2 core and 1Gb RUM
<Neo1> oerheks: it's more than enough, I am thinking more my site to digitalOceean for 5$
<Neo1> oerheks: there 500Mb RAM and 1 core, but 20Gb SSD disc, now I've got only 3Gb and not SSD, and for 10$, it's much
<oerheks> .. slower?
<Neo1> lazy learn new interface
<Neo1> oerheks: What is slover? Server on SSD disks is faster
<Neo1> just I use long time this host host-food.ru and lazy more
<oerheks> no, not always true, 500 mb ram can be the bottleneck
<cesdo> hello all
<Neo1> shared host used there long time and bought recent VPS
<EriC^^> Neo1: 3gb 1 core cpu?
<oerheks> anyway, you got the location, have fun!
<Neo1> oerheks: there my site with 100 visitor per/day ))), more than enough
<general_ghest> hello all
<Neo1> EriC^^: in this host-food also existing cheaper, on cheaper doesn't work correct ISPmanager, They advised me to buy this for 10$
<Neo1> oerheks: yes got, but there doesn't work other things and all should costomize myself, I used to use shared hosting. It was without problem
<dingir> hi
<dingir> i have a question somewhat technical
<EriC^^> Neo1: ah i see
<dingir> i have an encrypted usb stick with a 8gb partition, can i make an image of that 8gb /dev/sdb1 to a file image.bin using dd, then using dd again, put that image.bin file to another usb stick and will it work
<dingir> do i have to copy it over an exact same size partition?
<dingir> what happens if write that .bin file which is 8gb to a 16gb partition?
<dingir> having a 8gb filesystem over a 16gb partition, is this ok?
<EriC^^> dingir: why dont you copy the whole disk
<Neo1> while I was seeking that php.ini I've forgot what I wanted change.... :(
<EriC^^> dingir: if you just copy the partition/fs then it's not going to boot on another usb out of the box without installing grub or making an efi partition etc
<dingir> EriC^^ the whole disk?
<BluesKaj> dingir, create a partition on the target device slightly larger than the source partition
<EriC^^> dingir: yeah using dd with /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1
<dingir> i have /dev/sdb   /dev/sdb1 is the only partition, it is encrypted
<dingir> slightly or i just dont care if its bigger?
<EriC^^> dingir: well to answer your question, no it wont boot out of the box, grub will be missing from the mbr
<dingir> no its encrypted with veracrypt.. its to make a backup of it
<dingir> and shoot it to the cloud
<dingir> i would make a .bin image of that sda device
<dingir> so i can dd if=image.bin of=/dev/sdb
<dingir> if it was from a 8gb usb stick, its gonna work to put it on a 16gb usb stick?
<BluesKaj> too many cooks
<alexas> hey guys what is the quickest way to make a mirror image of ubuntu ssd?
<EriC^^> alexas: dd it
<EriC^^> sudo dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/sdy bs=4M status=progress && sync
<oerheks> lazy people install clonezilla
<oerheks> :-D
<EriC^^> dingir: i've never used veracrypt, assuming it doesn't use something related to the actual disk then yeah it should work, you'll have an image of it bit for bit, as for the size if it's a 16gb then you'll be losing 8gb as unallocated space but it'll work
<dingir> EriC^^ thanks man im gonna buy a usb stick and try it out
<alexas> EriC^^: thanks chief, i can install it later in another frive and get a full system back in case of emergency, right?
<dingir> you would say to dd if=/dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 ?
<EriC^^> dingir: yeah, use sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdx bs=4M status=progress && sync
<EriC^^> alexas: yup
<dingir> why block size = 4m ?
<EriC^^> dingir: it's faster
<EriC^^> (way faster)
<dingir> just no arguments, would it work ?
<Neo1> I got this error Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required '' (include_path=
<EriC^^> yeah but it would take a lot longer, by default it's bs=512bytes, so imagine how many times it'll have to do it
<general_ghest> hello all
<alexas> what is ubuntu live usb default password? it requested it
<Mr_Pan> alexas, no pasword on live
<EriC^^> alexas: just press enter and leave it blank
<alexas> well it got me to password prompt when i took try ubuntu and just press enter did not work
<alexas> ok it works now
<alexas> never mind
<alexas> how to make ubuntu load libre office writer app with specified document and display it to the user on the startup?
<hateball> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<alexas> ok thanks hateball
<hateball> alexas: you can use the path to the document as a parameter
<hateball> alexas: so just "loffice yourdoc.odt"
<Neo1> hey, I long thinking what is permitting should installed?
<Neo1> I set 777
<Neo1> just if 775 my plugins aren't updating
<Neo1> or less
<Neo1> there anywhere default of set 755
<Neo1> for my plugins can update I should set 777?
<psav> Neo1, I'm not sure to what you are referring but generally 777 is considered a bad security practice
<Neo1> Wordpress ask me  input login name and password, I created ftp account that is relate to my www-root and
<Neo1> psav: I know, it's allow anybody write files to my server folders
<zomaar> trying to check if any card listed in the dvb card list will work with my card, but modprobe saa7134 loads saa7134_alsa and I can't unload it.
<Neo1> psav: there exists 775 it's allow write only users and owners, but I don't understand why my user can't write when I type ftp login and password?
<lolBanana> anyone here familiar with openstack, kubernetes, docker?
<zomaar> do you suppose there is any way to unload saa7134_alsa?
<orgasmix> cause the files created by the web server have their owner set to www-data, which you are not
<zomaar> I got the stuff blacklisted now but now I have to reboot again...
<gnostikoi> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu as a guest OS in virtualbox on windows, and I'm wondering what ubuntu iso to use. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_as_Guest_OS this guide reccomends using the server image, while https://linus.nci.nih.gov/bdge/installUbuntu.html this one says to just use the regular image. Ultimately I want to install the xubuntu desktop, but if I use the server image I'd just do a apt-get install xubuntu-des
<zomaar> I think if you don't care about having a bit more, the regular image is probably nicer
<auronandace> gnostikoi: you could just use the xubuntu image
<gnostikoi> coool
<gnostikoi> thank you
<zomaar> But if you want to see what stuff you need to install manually you could do server.
<gnostikoi> the xubuntu-desktop package should pretty much include everything I believe
<gnostikoi> This is what it says on the ubuntu wiki:
<gnostikoi> >Important: note this step carefully! Select the minimal virtual machine installation mode: >Click the F4 (modes) key -> Install a minimal virtual machine ->
<gnostikoi> That's the only reason I was considering using the server image
<auronandace> gnostikoi: what are you using the vm for?
<zomaar> Everything may not be everything you are used to but I don't know.
<zomaar> E.g. Kubuntu comes with more applications than just the kubuntu-desktop meta.
<gnostikoi> to use dektop apps mainly, like hexchat, firefox, but also terminal apps and python programming
<zomaar> So there's a lot of stuff I needed to install manually when I tried that.
<zomaar> So been there, done that :p.
<Neo1> I've read all file should be 644 and all directories 755
<auronandace> gnostikoi: then the most straightforward thing to do is use the xubuntu image if you want to default to xfce for the desktop
<zomaar> Normally they are unless you want to protect your files from prying eyes
<zomaar> Neo1
<gnostikoi> alright, thank you auronandace
<zomaar> Neo1: But the risk of making stuff 640 and 750 is that some programs won't be able to traverse into the required directories.
<Neo1> zomaar: and now they can't rich dirrectories
<zomaar> Neo1: So in that case you can make your directories 751 and there are less problems.
<Neo1> zomaar: without 777, maybe I should create group with 777 and put name and password when update site
<ub_ubuntu> Hello, how can i install wayland on ubuntu 17.10
<zomaar> what do you mean
<auronandace> ub_ubuntu: wayland is installed and used by default on 17.10
<ub_ubuntu> The ubuntu wayland session is not launching properly from the login screen.
<Neo1> zomaar: see wordpress ask me enter ftp or ssh login and password but anyway with it programs don't update
<zomaar> Neo1: You mean it uses ftp to update its own installation and install addons.
<ub_ubuntu> I can see that /usr/bin/Xwayland is present
<Neo1> zomaar: I don't know what I mean
<Neo1> later
<Neo1> dont know , will break down google
<zomaar> Wait
<zomaar> If wordpress accesses ftp there should be no difference between it and your regular login.
<zomaar> If it wants to write directory on the server then usually an application needs group write permissions
<zomaar> For certain files
<zomaar> Then it becomes 664 and 775
<zomaar> directly*
<zomaar> For example Drupal wants the site.conf or something like that, to be group writable during updates.
<zomaar> And you would have to chmod g+w sites/default/site.conf or something like that.
<zomaar> Anyone knows how to unload an alsa module? I assume it got used by alsa itself...
<Neo1> who know how to create script that will set up permission for easy?
<Neo1> find /path/to/your/wordpress/install/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<zomaar> 755 is not enough for modifications by group
<zomaar> but yeah that's a script...
<zomaar> You wanted to share it?
<zomaar> .
<zomaar> use 775 if you want to ensure writes by e.g. apache
<Neo1> zomaar: I want don't type always those long strings, I want have one file where I will put all my commands with shorthands
<zomaar> So put it in a file
<zomaar> #!/bin/sh and then your command
<jpe> Anyone know how to write the contents of a file into a screen session?
<Neo1> zomaar: and that will available anywhere?
<Neo1> zomaar: is it calling bash?
<zomaar> read into what?
<zomaar> It would ordinarily call dash
<zomaar> You have to make it available in some ~/bin directory and then add that to your path
<zomaar> do echo $PATH to see the current path
<Neo1> zomaar: and see how to do administrators, I doubt they remember or learn all those commands...
<zomaar> It's painful that's true :p.
<Neo1> zomaar: and this coding called shell?
<zomaar> Yeah that's shell
<Neo1> zomaar: yes, I guessed, It's impossible remember all
<Neo1> zomaar: and why was created shell?
<zomaar> In that case you only use the find command and the chmod command
<Neo1> zomaar: for fast and useful manage all those commands?
<zomaar> Neo1: because shell links programs together, while regular programs link libraries together but that's a lot more time-intensive to make.
<Neo1> zomaar: but I can add there many commands, for expample I today sought how to restart appach
<zomaar> You can also make functions
<zomaar> brb
<Neo1> zomaar: I want putting all new command there and make my own help
<Neo1> zomaar: just see when I need something I look at help and write keyword that will fire a needed command
<Neo1> zomaar: ok, I don't understand it, It's my fantasy....
<zomaar> Neo1: If you type this:   restart_apache() { sudo apachectl restart; } and then later type restart_apache, it will execute that command
<zomaar> but not permantently yet
<Neo1> zomaar: or do as my_apache_restart
<Neo1> zomaar: and you can in this way create many command yes?
<zomaar> sure but that's long
<zomaar> yes
<zomaar> but you need to save them in .bashrc
<zomaar> or something you include in .bashrc
<zomaar> so you can make file "my_functions.sh" and then in .bashrc you do at the end    . ./my_functions.sh
<zomaar> Note the dot
<zomaar> You can also do "source myfunctions.sh"
<Neo1> zomaar: I don't understand what that means, should watch video lessons about ubuntu, I'm going to install near windows
<zomaar> include file into other file
<zomaar> .bashrc is loaded every time you log in
<zomaar> So all of the functions you define there
<zomaar> Will always be available to you
<ShutterFox> Can you put xrander commands into .bashrc?
<zomaar> so if you put    commands() { echo "my_apache_restart"; echo "other_command"; } into .bashrc, you can then type "commands"
<Neo1> zomaar: I watched in video there one guy explained that you can create any variables and it will accessible globally
<zomaar> ShutterFox: I don't think so
<Neo1> zomaar: ok understood
<zomaar> ShutterFox: but there should be a way to call startup scripts in e.g. Kubuntu etc.
<Neo1> I'm trying later
<zomaar> ShutterFox: However it should be possible as long as X is already running but it will repeat those commands every time you open a new shell
<ShutterFox> Ah reet. Yeah I got a few xrandr commands in my i3 setup file to sort which screen's primary etc
<EriC^^> for user stuff there's the startup apps program
<zomaar> ShutterFox: to do it only at login you need to use .bash_profile or .bash_login or .profile
<zomaar> ShutterFox: but that doesn't make a lot of sense from X...
<ShutterFox> Right I see. To be fair, it's working fine as is, with it at the top of my i3 config. Unfortunately no matter what I do, I can't get the same results with lighten, which manages my logon screen
<zomaar> ShutterFox: You can however create a /dev/udev/rules.d file that will get executed every time a screen (monitor) changes, but that won't get executed upon desktop start
<ShutterFox> Lightdm, not lighten
<saladmonk> tried to install nfs-kernel server but it won't install, it can't be started
<ShutterFox> Sadly on my phone atm, so I'm at the mercy of autocorrect
<zomaar> What is 3?
<zomaar> i3.
<ShutterFox> Tiled windows manager
<ShutterFox> Iirc
<saladmonk> journal tells a filed dependency but there is nothing
<zomaar> saladmonk: what exact error?
<ShutterFox> https://github.com/Airblader/i3
<ShutterFox> zomaar: that link is what I got
<zomaar> oh ok.
<ShutterFox> That's running mostly fine, but when it's on the login screen it's done with lightdm, and I can't seem to configure that to say that the monitors are the other way round physically and that the other monitor is the primary
<ShutterFox> Even followed some guides to no avail
<ShutterFox> But it's not a major issue really so it's back burner stuff
<zomaar> So you would need to wait until it has created the X server
<zomaar> Right.
<ShutterFox> X server?
<ShutterFox> Sorry, I'm almost total beginner
<ShutterFox> I'll Google it
<zomaar> lightdm would create a temporary X session or seat that basically already fires up something you can execute xrandr on
<zomaar> xrandr can also be executed by another user (root) as long as you have the number of the X session (:0) or :1
<zomaar> and the .Xauthority file to go with it (usually in $HOME after you are logged in)
<zomaar> ShutterFox: before you log in there should be a /tmp/.X11-unix directory that contains the name of the server in the form of "X0"
<zomaar>  /tmp/X11 or actually /tmp/.X11-unix I think.
<zomaar> That means you can use xrandr with DISPLAY=:0
<zomaar> Like: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr ...
<zomaar> But unless you are authorized (which you would be as root, and need the required .Xauthority file)... but I guess this is too much info.
<zomaar> Sorry.
<ShutterFox> I won't lie, I only followed about half of that. Don't apologise though, its people like you who help me learn xD
<zomaar> ShutterFox: lightdm creates a version of the final thing before you log in
<zomaar> ShutterFox: so xrandr can effect it.
<zomaar> ShutterFox: But in order to do so you would need either lightdm to execute it itself, or for you to do it in the background.
<ShutterFox> Right I see
<zomaar> ShutterFox: If you type "vdir .Xauthority" in your home directory you will see a file that contains a token (password) that applications can use to effect your graphical session.
<zomaar> ShutterFox: This token is always required by services or programs not running under your user.
<zomaar> ShutterFox: Or programs and services that were not started from within the graphical environment.
<naiveaiguy> Hello!
<zomaar> ShutterFox: But so the 2 bits of information any script would need would be $DISPLAY and $XAUTHORITY
<naiveaiguy> I'm not sure if this is the best place, but I was wondering if anyone had information on the kind of tasks expected for Google Code-In this year?
<zomaar> ShutterFox: In case you wanted to go that route ;-).
<zomaar> I have to reboot
<wad> Anyone here use ubuntu as their email server, with spamassassin and postfix? I've started getting this error: /etc/cron.daily/spamassassin:
<wad> invoke-rc.d: initscript spamassassin, action "reload" failed.
<wad> Some cursory googling didn't show any obvious solution, just checking here before I dive in.
<auronandace> wad: there is also #ubuntu-server to check, it woud be helpful to provide the version of ubuntu you are using too
<wad> Thanks auronandace. I'm on 14.04 LTS, 64-bit desktop edition, running on a VM in a cloud.
<auronandace> wad: sorry I can't help you as I have no experience with servers but the additional information you have provided should be useful to those who can help you
<arunkumar413> while typing the cursor is moving to some other position
<arunkumar413> the issue mostly seem be happening in the browser
<auronandace> arunkumar413: accidentally brushing the touchpad?
<arunkumar413> auronandace: no
<lucido> Hi, has anyone tried ubuntu on an HP z820 workstation?
<auronandace> arunkumar413: is it only on specific sites?
<arunkumar413> auronandace: all sites
<arunkumar413> seems like some keyboard shortcut is getting triggered
<sabdo> hello
<auronandace> lucido: someone might have bu i'm sure you came here to ask something else
<auronandace> arunkumar413: have you tried a different browser to see if it is a specific shortcut with a specific browser?
<lucido> auronandace, how compatibile is it?
<auronandace> lucido: i don't know, it would depend on the hardware
<donofrio> wad, what version are you running 'in the cloud?'
<wad> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<wad> # uname -a
<wad> Linux vps2 2.6.32-042stab123.9 #1 SMP Thu Jun 29 13:01:59 MSK 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<donofrio> oh thought you were 14.04 locally
<wad> No, locally I run 16.04 LTS. :)
<wad> But this server has been chugging along for years now.
<oerheks> 2.6 ... that is not regular ubuntu, but Vagrant?
<auronandace> wad: a few years seems like an understantement with a 2.6 kernel
<oerheks> hashicorp version
<wad> In addition to email, this server runs a bunch of websites, including their databasen. Completely rebuilding it is something I do infrequently.
<wad> I'm getting my "money's worth" from the LTS! :-D
<wad> Hmm..... hang on..... so "in the cloud" may be influencing my "uname -a" command?
<oerheks> for vagrant you might better join #vagrant for support
<oerheks> 16.04 uses systemd, vagrant not ?
<wad> So I don't do any vagrant on it. This machine, though, might be running under vagrant? It's "in the cloud", so it's a virtual machine.
<lucido> for the record: looks like it will work. Found a relevant entry here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/284052/i-want-to-install-12-04lts-64bit-on-hp-z820-will-there-be-any-problems
<wad> "lsb_release -a" --> 14.04.5 LTS
<oerheks> jups, that is hashicorp/vagrant, it uses the old 2.6 with patches
<smclt30p_> Does anyone have a ThinkPad with a dock?
<leftyfb> smclt30p_: please just detail your issue. We don't tend to take surveys here.
<smclt30p_> There is no issue, I just need some software tested :)
<anddam> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<Hayward> hi
<anddam> I'm on xenial, how can I get a more up-to-date poppler-utils?
<smclt30p_> do you listen BAJA MALI KNINDZA
<smclt30p_> ? :D
<anddam> I'd like to use pdfsig but packages.ubuntu.com tells me I need at least zesty
<ducasse> smclt30p_: so, not a support issue. you can try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<Hayward> it is kind of support.
<oerheks> anddam, built it yourself then? https://askubuntu.com/questions/781552/how-to-install-the-latest-version-of-poppler
<anddam> oerheks: I hoped in a backport-like solution, rathern than source install
<ducasse> anddam: have you looked for a ppa?
<anddam> not yet, checked the xenial-backports package browser
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=poppler-utils
<oerheks> that is the downside of stable ubuntu.
<hsiktas> do you know a graphical SFTP client which supports sudo-ing the current user if their privileges are not sufficient?
<oerheks> settings of priv is done server side, not client side
<hsiktas> and do I have to allow this somewhere in Ubuntu's sshd?
<anddam> oerheks: I'm actually on elementary OS so not sure if I can dist-upgrade
<ducasse> anddam: we don't support elementary
<oerheks> why? if you are unsure, ask in #elementaryos or something like that
<ash_workz> where can I find documentation on addgroup that describes what the -S flag does?
<oerheks> it has its own issues, you know
<anddam> ducasse: I know, I didn't ask for help with that on purpose
<ash_workz> `man addgroup` doesn't show it
<anddam> oerheks: what does have its issues?
<oerheks> anddam, building is an option for you, and tutorial given.
<anddam> oerheks: yep, I may go with stow and building from source
<akik> ash_workz: if you don't see it in the man page, where do you see it?
<anddam> thanks for the info
<ash_workz> akik: in a dockerfile
<ash_workz> akik: 'addgroup -g 82 -S www-data'
<ash_workz> akik: and my manpage doesn't show -g either, but I can infer that's an alias to --gid which it does show
<akik> ash_workz: it could be for alpine linux, not sure
<akik> ash_workz: it's not in ubuntu
<ash_workz> akik: oh? usually it's just my man pages are pointing to something obscure; I'll ask alpine
<ash_workz> akik: thanks
<ghost2911> hi. there is btrfs support in ubuntu 12 ?
<akik> ash_workz: found -S in busybox's addgroup
<auronandace> ghost2911: 12.04 is no longer supported
<Cheez> Using 16.04 / Unity 7.4.0 - Is there a way to change the sensitivity of the unity launcher to be even more sensitive than the maximum of the slider? I have the reveal sensitivity set to max but it still bugs me. If my mouse is on the location of the launcher i want the launcher to be showing, no delay, no "push" feedback, just show it.
<ghost2911> i know, so there is no btrfs right ?
<oerheks> Cheez, do you use unity-tweak ?
<ducasse> !info btrfs-tools precise
<ubottu> btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19+20100601-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 794 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<ducasse> ghost2911: ^^
<Cheez> oerheks: i have it installed, the slider in both is set to the same place
<ducasse> ghost2911: kind of irrelevant now, but...
<ghost2911> ok, what filesystem I can use on mac mini to install ubuntu except ext4 ?
<ducasse> ghost2911: are you still asking about 12.04?
<ghost2911> yes
<ducasse> ghost2911: don't install that at all, it's dead
<oerheks> ghost2911, don't try it, you have nbo support ( here) nor updates
<ducasse> ghost2911: no bugfixes, no security patches, no help here
<ghost2911> ok, clear
<akik> ghoti: ext3/xfs are choices. i don't remember the others
<Cheez> so yeah oerheks, with both sliders set to max, if i have an app open maximised and move my mouse to the launcher location (bottom of screen) the shadow appears, but the launcher doesnt show unless I then move the mouse down more like I'm pushing on it. I'd want it to just show when it shows the shadow part.
<oerheks> Cheez, maybe that happens with hot corners enabled?
<oerheks> not sure
<Cheez> ooh, interesting, they are on but I don't use them, lets turn them off and see what happens
<Cheez> oh yeah, that's sorted it. Thanks :D
<oerheks> it is in the regular systemsettings IIRC
<oerheks> good, thanks for the feedback, have fun!
<Cheez> Been a bugbear since forever, now I finally got some time to look into it. Just in time for 18.04 lts which iirc is abandoning unity for gnome?
<oerheks> i am on 17.04/unity, not sure hotcorners are available, and enabled in gnome3
<oerheks> or bite
<MrPockets> Hello!
<Neo1> I've changed 777 to 755 and directory changed owner
<Neo1> now it's root and seems before was www-root
<Neo1> oh no, before also was all of root
<oerheks> time to learn filepermissions + wordpress
<ducasse> !permissions | Neo1
<ubottu> Neo1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DarkSpartan> i need help with installing ubuntu arm
<DarkSpartan> but no one's on at that channel
<puxavida> are there any plans to get onboard to work with later versions of ubuntu that are getting more gnomish.  I tried 17.04 and 17.10 and onboard doesn't seem to work properly like it does in 16.04.
<puxavida> onboard starts up, but it doesn't send the keys to the app you might be working on - it's like acting like a different app from others.
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: down load the Ubuntu Mate arm and just flush it to the sd card using ethcher and load sd card to the arm device
<DarkSpartan> which one pavlushka?
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: for Ubuntu Mate, follow this link https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/ and for etcher follow this https://etcher.io/ link
<Cursarion> hi, is there software that can easily back up a package installation? like, store the files in an archive and handle the meta information somehow that you can revert back to using them easily if necessary?
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: and tell us about the device you want to use the arm device.
<oerheks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<DarkSpartan> pavlushka: it'll take a while
<Cursarion> ooh, nice
<oerheks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: yep
<DarkSpartan> pavlushka: my device's a chinese android psp i brought back in 2014
<thorsten`> Do I understand this correctly, that the ppa of 'cutegram' got dropped and now the only way to install it on ubuntu is to build a package manually?
<DarkSpartan> i thought my device was total bs
<DarkSpartan> later, i did a cpu-z hardware test
<DarkSpartan> excuse me, ill post the specs in a few mins
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: Do Ubuntu porting on unfamiliar arm devices at your own risk.
<DarkSpartan> just got it
<DarkSpartan> it has a arm cortex A8 processor running at 1.03 ghz
<DarkSpartan> and 512mb ram and about 2gb internal storage
<DarkSpartan> i need suggestion on what image i should install
<oerheks> same answer, i guess
<DarkSpartan> it also has a powerpc gpu
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: follow this https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<oerheks> that is also an option, server tablet and fiddle around with different desktops
<DarkSpartan> i apologize for being inexperienced with these stuff
<oerheks> go with the 1st answer, ubuntu mate for arm
<DarkSpartan> but, will the server one function as same as the normal iso?
<DarkSpartan> wait
<Cursarion> oerheks: meh, apt-clone saves the metadata of the entire system, while I'd like to save the files and the metadata of a few select packages that might break if I upgrade them
<Cursarion> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: for normal arm image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04.3/?_ga=2.160921406.2012600858.1511199297-1208070277.1487488724
<DarkSpartan> and how will i install it on my psp?
<DarkSpartan> ik how to load the iso onto the sd card
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: choose and try, and you can always re-flash with another arm image
<DarkSpartan> it wouldn't load
<DarkSpartan> brb, gonna post the results
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: for some idea http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/TI811X_PSP_Flashing_Tools_Guide
<DarkSpartan> pavlushka: need help in identifying this thing   https://gist.github.com/carlos-wong/5476199
<DarkSpartan> and according to http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/compare/2017330?baseline=2017330
<DarkSpartan> my psp's hardware was manufactured by sunkong
<DarkSpartan> most of it*
<oerheks> it may be not suitable for running linux, did you find other users with experience?
<correct> If I don't get the pad version of MAAS, does this mean I can't provision Windows with it?
<DarkSpartan> oerheks: i didn't find anyone with experience, but since this psp's android system's f**ked, i'm willing to experiment
<oerheks> correct, Windows Server 2012 (windows/win2012) - Windows Server 2012 R2 (windows/win2012r2) - Windows Hyper-V (windows/win2012hv) - Windows Hyper-V R2 (windows/win2012hvr2) ... https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/1.9/en/installconfig-images
<correct> oerheks: this applies to the free version?
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: Then please do experiment and I guess you need to access the psp flash chip externally
<oerheks> correct, you might want to reask in #maas , but i read this as available, if you have the windows licenses ofcourse
<Maxpm> Did I report this bug in the right place?  It doesn't seem to have had any attention, and now it's a daily annoyance because the workaround stopped working.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libinput/+bug/1727541
<correct> oerheks: The only reason I am a little confused is because on the home page it says the Free version does not support Windows, RHEL, SUSE, and custom image
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727541 in libinput (Ubuntu) "After suspend, three fingers needed for two-finger scroll" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<correct> creation and deployment
<correct> oerheks: I'm in the channel, but it's like nobody's home
<oerheks> you could be correct, limitation on the free version :-(
<oerheks> didn't know that one
<vpndude> Anyone manage to get Google Photo Sync running on Ubuntu?
<correct> oerheks: it says enteprise support.  I'm not sure if that means support, or capability
<correct> lol
<pavlushka> o/ krytarik
<oerheks> my personal maas, grinn
<krytarik> pavlushka: Howdy.
<pavlushka> krytarik: feeling sleepy but I am gonna sleep it out :p
<correct> oerheks: gonna insltal and find out. I'll let you know
<oerheks> :-)
<vpndude> Also what's the status with wayland on Ubuntu?
<Maxpm> Status: annoying.  :)
<weeirc8089[m]> Language Support doesn't work on fresh installed lubuntu 17.10 x64 in virtualbox (when I click Start -> Preferences -> Language Support the window appears briefly with the message "Checking Available Language Support" and then disappears ...) Anyone know how to fix?
<kostkon> weeirc8089[m], no, but you can install any language pack manually
<oerheks> run updates first?
<andirc8000> kostkon: how do I install new keyboard layout like russian, without "Language Support" in lubuntu?
<andirc8000> oerheks: did.
<kostkon> andirc8000, you can add a new layout in your keyboards prefs
<kostkon> andirc8000, oh lubuntu. You should have something that resembles keyboard settings
<andirc8000> kostkon: Start -> Preferences -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard Tab
<andirc8000> kostkon: no such option there
<kostkon> andirc8000, you could try this https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/302112
<andirc8000> What does "Checking Available Language Support" progress bar does so I could do it manually first?
<andirc8000> through command line
<sylario> Hi
<ioria> andirc8000, on lubuntu you need to add an item to the panel, in order to handle the keyboard layout
<sylario> I want ubuntu to wait for a mounted disk before starting postgresql, is it possible?
<sylario> I am on a 16.04 server
<ezra-s> sylario: supposedly everything in fstab will be mounted before starting any service
<psiquo> Hi, I have a lenovo yoga 520 and I'm trying to have the rotation screen working, I have installed the iio-sensor-proxy but when running the command monitor-sensor appears Waiting for iio-sensor-proxy to appear, can someone help me?
<sylario> ezra-s: it seems my mount are not in fstab
<ioria> andirc8000, right click on panel, Add - Remove Panel Items -> Add -> Keyboard Layout Handler; then right click on the handler -> settings and uncheck 'keep sys settings' ; Add (on the left) and select your new layout
<sylario> ezra-s: I think it's something dynamic, as adding a disk to the VPS make it appear in srv after a reboot
<andirc8000> ioria: ok that works
<ioria> ok
<Bashing-om> !cookie | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> hahah
<ioria> thanx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> ioria: Just to say thanks - for all - .. as I too was lookin at the howto ^ ,
<sylario> It seems my disks use autoFS, should I do something before adding them to fstab ?
<shazbotmcnasty> hey there - I'm trying to get it to make it so I can navigate to the hostname of my two ubuntu servers in my webbrowser, rather then the IP of the server. Anyone know how to accomplish this?
<lotuspsychje> shazbotmcnasty: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel might know a trick?
<shazbotmcnasty> oh they're actually just ubuntu 16.04 mate desktop version
<Maxpm> shazbotmcnasty: Edit /etc/hosts?
<lordcirth_work> either edit /etc/hosts as mentioned, or set up DNS on your router
<shazbotmcnasty> What would one change in /etc/hosts?
<shazbotmcnasty> the hostname is already in /etc/hosts by defualt
<Maxpm> The machine with the browser needs to have the IPs and hostnames of your "two Ubuntu servers" in its /etc/hosts.
<brym> hi all. tried unsuccessfully last night to install 16.04.3 on a lenovo yoga 510. but the mrs tells me ubuntu is blocked by lenovo and microsoft from certain lenovo laptops. anyone else heard about this / any truth to it?
<lucas-arg> just try it
<Maxpm> The what?
<lucas-arg> disable fastboot on bios, delete secureboot thing check boot antoher os the bios and just do it
<Cheguacamole> mrs?
<Maxpm> Oh, the Mrs.  Heh.
<Cheguacamole> your missus?
<brym> yeah Cheguacamole, she was reading up on it this morning for me
<shazbotmcnasty> ok I'll just add it to my router
<Cheguacamole> why can't you though
<lordcirth_work> brym, there is Secure Boot, which prevents unauthorized OS's from loading.  It can usually be disabled.
<Aven> can a 95% diskspace used slow system down?
<lotuspsychje> Aven: yes
<Aven> lotuspsychje: why is that?
<brym> lordcirth_work: drive's already been formatted from the attempted install though. when i try the built in recovery option, it takes me to grub
<Aven> it's not even 99%
<lotuspsychje> Aven: the fuller a hd the slower it gets
<Aven> ah
<JoshuaD> I am using ubuntu / xfce. Is there a way to force gnome applications to use the standard window decorations? Screenshot of what I mean: http://joshuad.net/misc/why.png
<Bashing-om> Aven: even linux as a journaled file system, above 90% capaciity the system has to cope with fragmentation .
<brym> lordcirth_work: i know it had a secure hidden partition before last night, but that seems no longer to be an option
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | Aven try this
<ubottu> Aven try this: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (artful), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<lordcirth_work> brym, what failed during the install?  Probably not Secure Boot if you got far enough to install grub
<brym> lordcirth_work: there were a few red flags in the journal. mostly seemed to be related to the cpu though... lemme reboot it and take a quick look-see again
<brym> lordcirth_work: "cpu 0, invalid threshold" shows before it continues onto the ubuntu splash, but ultimately always falls back to emergency mode
<brym> lordcirth_work: ...where the first red flag is "cpu 0, invalid threshold interrupt offset 1 for bank 4, block 0"
<lordcirth_work> brym, yes that seems like a problem.  I would try installing 17.10, since it has a newer kernel, and see what happens
<Aven> lotuspsychje: Bashing-om thank you
<brym> lordcirth_work: fair shout. i'll try 17.10 on it.
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Aven install also this for speed up
<ubottu> Aven install also this for speed up: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (artful), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<heyya> has anyone run into any issues installing MAAS regarding postgresql error.  can't connect to server
<lordcirth_work> Aven, you can also use 'ncdu', 'fdupes', or GUI tools like Baobab to find files to delete.
<Lavinho> good night
<Lavinho> im not installed refind on disk
<Lavinho> help me please
<Lavinho> Installing rEFInd on Linux.... The ESP doesn't seem to be mounted! Trying to find it.... mount: /boot/efi: special device /dev/mmcblk01 does not exist. umount: //boot/efi: not mounted. ////boot/efi doesn't seem to be on a VFAT filesystem. The ESP must be mounted at //boot or //boot/efi and it must be VFAT! Aborting! dpkg: error processing package refind (--configure):
<psiquo> hi guys, I'm having problems setting up the auto rotation on linux 17.10, can someone help me
<genii> Lavinho: rEFInd is not a program which is in official repositories. If you want to install it then you need to use the original author's PPA at https://launchpad.net/~rodsmith/+archive/ubuntu/refind
<lotuspsychje> !info refind
<ubottu> refind (source: refind): boot manager for EFI-based computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.4-1 (artful), package size 2877 kB, installed size 4629 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; i386)
<heyya> psiquo: what's the issue
<genii> lotuspsychje: I don't think it's in anything previous though
<Bashing-om> genii: confirmed .. not in xenial .
<psiquo> heyya the iio-sensor-proxy says that the orientation is undefined
<psiquo> so the auto rotate doesn't wotk
<heyya> psiquo: did you define the orientation?
<psiquo> heyyaI actually do not how how to do it, sorry but I'm really a newbie
<psiquo> heyya
<heyya> psiquo: did you read this https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/hwdb/60-sensor.hwdb
<heyya> psiquo: you might find your answer here https://github.com/hadess/iio-sensor-proxy/blob/master/README.md
<heyya> psiquo: you might find your answer here https://github.com/hadess/iio-sensor-proxy/blob/master/README.md
<psiquo> ok I read and see if I can come up with something
<ioria> TJ-, so,  ecryptfs half-broken on 17.10  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1723826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723826 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Regression in ecryptfs-recover-private" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Allanis> ioria: Could I please ask what your question was? I came late to the party it seems, but perhaps I am having similar issues (though I have been ignoreing my issue).
<TJ-> ioria: there's a few glitches. systemd recently changed the way it links session and user keys which broke some aspects. That's not the problem for the user I've been helping though. In their case, the GUI 'change password' code did something weird when rewrapping the ecryptfs passphrase - looks like it didn't use the 'new' user password, but didn't use the 'old' either, so no telling what was used as the
<TJ-> wrap password!
<ioria> Allanis, well , we had an issue yesterday night ... too long  ... check the log on freenode
<ioria> TJ-, i see...  btw the workaround works
<Allanis> I have a new install. And I had encrypted my /home. Though there isn't actually any encryption, though I have noticed something erroring on boot. I have been too lazy to see what the error is, or even to see why encryption didn't take affect. Was it a similar issue?
<TJ-> coooor! just caused a SIGSEGV in weechat by tapping the 'wrong' key :)
<ioria> Allanis, maybe
<ioria> TJ-, i see...  btw the workaround works
<TJ-> ioria: for that issue, yes
<TJ-> ioria: the reason it works is is links the keyrings correctly :)
<ioria> TJ-, yep
<psiquo> heyya I tried inserting the matrix but when updating i get /etc/udev/hwdb.d/61-sensor-local.hwdb:3: Property expected, ignoring record with no properties
<TJ-> ioria: meaning that when mount.ecryptfs searches the session keyring for the key signature, it descends the tree to the @u (user) keyring where the key is.
<ioria> TJ-,  the point ( i guess) is that also  ecryptfs-recover-private is broken ... so no rescue
<ioria> unless you run ecryptfs-manager and exit
<TJ-> ioria: no, it's fine, all the tools are 'broken' due to systemd not linking the @u keyring to the @s session or @us user-session keyrings
<TJ-> ioria: you can also fix that with "keyctl link @u @s" and/or ""keyctl link @u @us"
<ioria> TJ-,   ecryptfs-recover-private  fails on recovery, on livecd chroot too
<TJ-> ioria: this has been an ongoing issue since 14.04; Tyler Hicks and myself were trying to come up with a guaranteed solution but there's some corner-cases that make it difficult
<ioria> TJ-,   i see ... always this comes up : mount: /tmp/ecryptfs.xxxxx : mount(2) system call failed: No such file or directory.
<TJ-> I thought we'd got it but then systemd changed again :)
<TJ-> the long standing issue was Bug #1328689
<ubottu> bug 1328689 in sddm (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-utils does not work with Ubuntu 14.04, neither with 16.04" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328689
<ioria> TJ-, personally never had that issue with trusty , but i see the point
<TJ-> ioria: it depended on the pam modules executed; it showed up with sddm because it created a new session (and therefore session key) which wasn't linked to the user keyring
<TJ-> ioria: same for ssh in that case
<Lavinho> good night
<Lavinho> i cant install refind
<Lavinho> help me please
<Lavinho> only boot usb
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Hi! I'll be here every day from now on, so whenever you have time and if you are still willing to help me I'll be here. Thanks!
<ioria> here we are
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK! I've been working on the script; taking some time as I have to make it bullet-proof so it doesn't make any more of a mess than already exists :)
<pizzaburger> TJ-: awesome! Were you able to fix that bug?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I've not found the cause of the bad wrap phrase yet; that'll be later. I'm just ensuring you can rapidly regenerate a wrapped-passphrase file and test it
<onto> Hi! I upgraded my ubuntu 16.04 system this morning (with apt-get upgrade) and now I cannot create/delete lxc containers. The logs show "lvl=eror msg="Failed to mount BTRFS storage pool \"/dev/loop1\" onto \"/var/lib/lxd/storage-pools/default\" with mountoptions \"user_subvol_rm_allowed\": device or resource busy" t=2017-11-20T21:33:38+0100" which persists even after unmounting the volume.
<inte> hello. I have problems with skype 4.3. Is it possible Skype ceased support for the old versions?
<inte> anyone using skype here?
<inte> i havent used mine for quite some time, so i cant tell if its me or skype...
<akik> inte: yes. they stopped supporting it last summer
<inte> ok sure that is what ive read
<inte> but it still worked in ... spring
<inte> or maybe summer
<inte> and the new release is so crappy, big, laggy, slow
<inte> so i stayed with 4.3
<inte> so, more precise: anyone using skype 4.3 here?
<inte> :)
<inte> oh, i have used 4.3 on sept 15th the last time
<inte> just found an older chat window which skype notifications advising me to update
<inte> so, 4.3 was still working in september
<inte> i might have updated my system in between so i cant tell if skype stopped supporting depreacted releases in the meantime or if my installation got corrupted
<inte> ldd looks still fine though
<timbozeman> I have a nVidia 1070 gtx video card. It has 5 holes, but only supports 4 monitors. Is there a way to do more monitors? I tried 2 video cards before I got this one, but couldn't figure that out.
<jer> timbozeman, yes there is, add another video card
<timbozeman> jer, could you make it all the same desktop? I was reading about it before and it sounded like you'd have to use 2 X servers or something? It definitely didn't work out of the box
<jer> you just need to add two device sections in your xorg config, some extra screen sections, and assign the screens to displays
<timbozeman> interesting
<jer> timbozeman, i've never tried multiple ports on multiple graphics cards, but i have tried multiple graphics cards with one port each in use
<jer> but with what i mentioned above plus a probably interesting looking screenlayout section, it SHOULD work
<inte> skype is so crappy even if you convince it to create logs it will create some binary dumps
<inte> grr
<timbozeman> skype--
<timbozeman> ty jer, I shall give it a go!
<SynfulAck> can nauhtilus mount nfs shares yet?
<echelon> hi
<echelon> /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf says DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2
<echelon> but it's N 5
<echelon> when i run `runlevel`
<echelon> how do you properly change the runlevel?
<leftyfb> echelon: what version of ubuntu?
<echelon> leftyfb: https://github.com/parallella/parabuntu/releases/tag/parabuntu-2016.11.1
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> echelon: what is that?
<echelon> it's modified ubuntu for this dev board https://www.parallella.org/
<auronandace> echelon: that isn't supported here
<echelon> auronandace: i dunno, i think i asked a pretty basic questions that can be answered by an ubuntu user
<echelon> question*
<echelon> can you please grep DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL from /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<leftyfb> echelon: https://www.linux.com/learn/intro-systemd-runlevels-and-service-management-commands
<leftyfb> that's information on the equivalent to runlevels with systemd in ubuntu 16.04 and up
<dedze> Hi!
<auronandace> echelon: i'm sure someone can answer your basic question but whether that applies to parabuntu is another matter entirely
<dedze> My harddisk is supposed to be 500GB, System settings > Details > Overview says my disk is 488GB and sudo fdisk -l says 465.8. What is missing and how can I investigate it? :P
<auronandace> echelon: only ubuntu 14.04 uses a different init system to systemd
<echelon> i appear to have systemd as well
<leftyfb> dedze: https://www.lifewire.com/drive-storage-capacities-833435
<dedze> leftyfb: Thanks! I'm reading this!
<KiwifiedLemon> "...for each gigabyte that a drive manufacturer claims, it is over-reporting the amount of disk space by 73,741,824 bytes or roughly 70.3 MB of disk space."
<echelon> so which state should i use if i want all networking services, but no default X login manager?
<echelon> rather, i don't want X to autostart
<leftyfb> echelon: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<echelon> cool, thanks!
<leftyfb> then reboot
<echelon> and i could just do startx if i wanted to?
<akik> echelon: what does lsb_release -c give you?
<echelon> Codename:       vivid
<akik> echelon: ok it has systemctl
<leftyfb> echelon: that release is extra not supported :)
<binaryhermit> Isn't vivid now unsupported?
<auronandace> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<binaryhermit> or what he/she/they/preferred pronoun said
<echelon> leftyfb: anyway, it works.. no X :)
<echelon> thanks
<akik> echelon: can you update the os to 16.04?
<echelon> not to my knowledge
<echelon> it runs on a epiphany 3, risc soc
<echelon> so a lot of stuff is customized
<leftyfb> echelon: it's also very unsupported. Someone should tell them to update it to an LTS release. Maybe start working on 18.04 right now and be ready by April and be supported for the next 5 years(after April).
<echelon> ok
<user401> i have an ubuntu installation in a hdd with corrupted sectors  which i fixedusing  e2fsck -cc. how do i repair the installation
<inte> so obviously, noone using skype here :(
<leftyfb> user401: I would look through dmesg of your running OS from the drive or simply after mounting it. If you have I/O errors, the drive is bad and no amount of fsck'ing or software is going to fix it.
<leftyfb> inte: what do you need help with?
<inte> i only need confirmation if skype 4.3 stopped working eventually or if its just my installation?
<akik> inte: i told you microsoft stopped its support
<flying_sausages> hey guys, I just tried installing landscape and it screwed up all my websites, is there any way I can find out what it did to my apache config?
<flying_sausages> reverting to the .save did not help anything
<inte> akik: yes but it was still working for more than a year
<inte> until recently and today its not
<akik> inte: so what do you think you can do ?
<inte> so that is why im asking if its only not working for me or in general
<user401> leftyfb: ok..will buy a new hdd
<inte> well, id try reinstall if it was still working for someone else
<akik> inte: good luck
<inte> if not, it wouldnt be worth the efforts
<leftyfb> user401: yeah, I personally wouldn't take the chance otherwise
<inte> im only asking if someone else ran into the same problem. no need to be rude
<user401> thanks..
<akik> inte: who is rude? i told you the facts and said good luck
<akik> inte: you can get the update here https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/
<josephb> Evening.
<inte> wtf
<inte> atik are you a troll?
<leftyfb> inte: no, atik is not a troll. You're asking for help with an unsupported version of an application. Your only option is to download the latest version and install that.
<flying_sausages> inte, https://i.stack.imgur.com/eosYI.png
<flying_sausages> if you had it working after that you were maybe just really lucky
<inte> which I told you i have installed already and yes its working
<inte> and yes i sucks
<inte> the old release could still work since it still was a month ago
<inte> or two montha ago
<inte> i only want to know if it does
<flying_sausages> sorry can you repeat your queestion/mission with 4.3 again
<leftyfb> inte: non of that matters. It's not supported. By Microsoft of Ubuntu.
<inte> im not even using ubuntu
<leftyfb> or*
<inte> and i dont want support
<flying_sausages> .....
<leftyfb> inte: Then you have no business asking for help here
<flying_sausages> this is a room for ubuntu
<inte> I  was only asking if someone here is using this version or not and i made my question clear
<leftyfb> inte: we don't take surveys
<flying_sausages> inte, second answer might clear things up https://askubuntu.com/questions/938234/skype-4-3-old-for-16-04-lts?answertab=active#tab-top
<inte> flying_sausages: thank you that answers my question defineately
<flying_sausages> glad that's resolved
<inte> now im still somewhat sad thoug ;-(
<flying_sausages> although I would kindly like to tell you that I found this by one google query.
<flying_sausages> what is so bad about 5.x?
<inte> but i neednt spend time trying
<inte> flying_sausages: yes ok but well hidden i guess. i probably missed the correct search terms since i only found hits of the announcment from last year
<inte> compared to the old release, the new release is quite laggy
<inte> and i really dont like the new interface design
<inte> its like a website
<inte> not an app anymore
<flying_sausages> any chance this would be a suitable alternative? https://github.com/EionRobb/skype4pidgin/tree/master/skypeweb
<flying_sausages> inte, I am now leaving work so I hope you figure something out in the end. good luck
<inte> oh thank you i didnt know that
<inte> flying_sausages: yes thank you, i will look into it
<inte> im mostly using riot nowadays anyways but some people still stick with skype
<massprog> hi, I installed xubuntu desktop on ubuntu and then I delete it but still show up when turn on or off computer
 * extor wonders if anyone here is familiar with the dante socks server
<josephb> Anyone know anything about XFCE4 here?
<jmalone> josephb, I know a little.
<jmalone> What do you need?
<josephb> Any idea why my sleep button doesn't work as expected, I've reconfigured xflock4 to run slock when I want to lock my screen, however, when the lid closes or the laptop naturally sleeps then the screen goes black (backlight and laptop still on) and I can't get back into a GUI without rebooting the laptop
<josephb> The lock screen button works fine, however, the sleep after a certain period and lid closing don't activate the lock
<jmalone> I'm not sure about using slock with xflock4. I've never used it before. xflock4 has always worked for me with xscreensaver which is how I use it.
<josephb> hmm i'll look at using xscreensaver then, it has a password login right?
<jmalone> yes.
<josephb> Okay thanks :)
<JoshuaD> I tried shrinking a lvm using system-config-lvm. It seemed successful, but when I restarted that computer, the system wouldn't boot back into ubuntu. Now, that same tool won't let me restore the size of the lvm. Any ideas / suggestions?
#ubuntu 2017-11-21
<so_lost> hello
<so_lost> z
<so_lost> uktfkiu
<so_lost> gk,
<JoshuaD> My description sucked, so I typed it up on askubuntu. linking here if anyone has any suggestions: https://askubuntu.com/questions/978592/i-resized-a-lvm-and-an-ext4-partition-inside-the-lvm-and-now-my-datas-gone-ca
<salamanderrake> how do I list a name of a ppa that ppa-purge would recognize?
<kostkon> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<salamanderrake> yes, but how do I list the ppa's/external repos that I have installed in a manner that ppa-purge recognize?
<tatertotz> salamanderrake: just check which ones are in use by the system, based on that information, you can cherry pick.
<tatertotz> salamanderrake: shall we assist in doing that?
<kostkon> salamanderrake, give us one example (of a PPA you have added)
<tatertotz> salamanderrake: inxi makes being informed easy
<tatertotz> salamanderrake: you might think about sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> salamanderrake: it would behoove you
<tatertotz> salamanderrake: but then again, i'm sure you can manage such a basic simple task on your own
<salamanderrake> deb http://package.perforce.com/apt/ubuntu/ zesty release is in my perforce.list file
<kostkon> salamanderrake, that is not a PPA so ppapurge will not be able to purge it, you'd have to do it manually for that repo
<salamanderrake> ok
<salamanderrake> thanks
<kostkon> salamanderrake, try removing the packages you got from that repo, then run apt autoremove and then remove it from your software sources
<salamanderrake> yeah, thats what I will end up having to do.
<PhoenixMage> Hi All, I am running a samba DC and I am following the nfs4 kerberos howto and am having problems adding the nfs principal, it seems admin/admin doesnt exist and I have no idea what principa I should be using with kinit to get it to work
<PhoenixMage> Administrator@<REALM> doesnt work
<PhoenixMage> Any ideas?
<PhoenixMage> I get kadmin: Database error! Required KADM5 principal missing while initializing kadmin interface when using Administrator
<bmatt> isn't there a bot here that tells about stuff
<ChaiTRex> bmatt: ubottu?
<bmatt> blah. not as informative as i'd like about installing wine
<bmatt> I don't understand why it's telling me I have to install irssi and other things to install Wine. That's ridiculous.
<bmatt> err, uninstall*
<bmatt> ChaiTRex: any ideas?
<bmatt> Anyone know why installing Wine through Synaptic requires that I -uninstall- qbittorrent and irssi (among other things) ?
<TJ-> bmatt: use "apt-get --dry-run ..." to check what it is doing without actually installing/removing anything
<bmatt> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<bmatt> eh
<TJ-> bmatt: ssh?
<bmatt> TJ-: what?
<TJ-> bmatt: was that report whilst connected over SSH?
<bmatt> Negatige
<bmatt> Negative*
<TJ-> bmatt: that's usually where we see that "no tty" message
<bmatt> TJ-: http://codepad.org/dC0HV29A
<TJ-> bmatt: "you have held broken packages" ... that usually means needing to do "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix things
<bmatt> God, I'm fat.
<bmatt> So...apt-get -f install wine-stable, TJ-?
<TJ-> bmatt: no package name; just the command I showed you
<TJ-> bmatt: it's a fix-up command when things get messed up, to try and restore sanity
<bmatt> Hmm
<bmatt> TJ-: seems to be no problems. 0, 0, 0
<bmatt> I just don't understand why it would uninstall irssi.
<TJ-> bmatt: It *may* be if you don't have the i386 foreign architecture set
<TJ-> bmatt: check with "dpkg --print-architecture; dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"
<bmatt> TJ-: amd64 i386
<TJ-> bmatt: OK, so not that either!
<bmatt> I'm frightened like a tiny child. Hold on, I'll give you a screenshot
<TJ-> bmatt: removal of irssi would be because irssi depends on some package/library that wine's dependencies would replace with another
<bmatt> TJ-: does that necessarily mean I won't be able to use irssi? Or that i'll just have to reinstall?
<TJ-> bmatt: your pastebin shows versions from Bionic, not Artful
<TJ-> bmatt: I assume you've got a PPA for wine?
<bmatt> TJ-: I don't think so.
<TJ-> !info wine-stable artful | bmatt: "Depends: wine-stable-i386 (= 2.0.3~artful)" ... but
<ubottu> bmatt: "Depends: wine-stable-i386 (= 2.0.3~artful)" ... but: wine-stable (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 49 kB, installed size 181 kB
<TJ-> bmatt: "wine-stable-i386" doesn't exist in the Ubuntu archive; it must be in some other repository
<bmatt> In "Software & Updates" -- under "Other Software" -- I have entries like https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ artful man
<bmatt> main, even
<TJ-> bmatt: try "apt-cache policy wine-stable-i386"
<TJ-> bmatt: there you go, it's the winehq repo. Must depend on things that would break irssi in the main repo
<TJ-> anyhow, I must be gone, it's far too late!
<bmatt> I'm gonna shed tears about it.
<transhuman> any npm experts here?
<leftyfb> transhuman: It's best if you just ask for help with an actual problem. Preferably with detailed information, errors, version numbers, etc
<transhuman> sorry Its just that I wasn't sure this was the right forum for such a question
<transhuman> https://libraries.io/npm/dxf-parsing << I am wondering in the section where it shows USAGE, where do I put this code? Is it a one time conversion with an output or is it made to put in .js code?
<transhuman> leftyfb, if there is a better place to ask then let me know
<MrPockets> I got rid of the white dot grid on the login screen, but it still shows up on the lock screen
<MrPockets> 16.05
<MrPockets> 04*
<slingamn> i'm on 17.10 and i can't get ipv6 privacy extensions to work with systemd-networkd --- has anyone gotten this working successfully?
<slingamn> it always resets the use_tempaddr sysctl to 0
<slimetrap> i have a combo mic jack (microphone and headphone jack in one) and i can't seem to figure out using it as a mic
<omenius> hey, is there argument for "ssh" to chose interface used? Tried from --help but no luck. Like wlan0 for example
<omenius> I manage to ping my device with setting correct interface but ssh fails, I'm suspecting it is because wrong iface is used
<AnonymousTH> omenius - what ubuntu you're using 17 or 16 ?
<AnonymousTH> omenius - can  you do
<AnonymousTH> cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep inet6
<omenius> I actually managed to get it working, I guess my ip space was colliding or something since it worked with second time using different ip
<AnonymousTH> omenius - n1 :)
<AnonymousTH> Most of the issues with ipv6 is bad/not proper addressing
<omenius> but I have new question: I use minimal version of ubuntu and my cli cursor is completely invisible and this really gets to me
<AnonymousTH> hahahahahha
<AnonymousTH> im also using xenial server minimal instalation
<AnonymousTH> but not cursor, shell only :D
<omenius> kek, I guess I can live with this
<AnonymousTH> omenius - can you upload screenshot or camera shot from phone of invisible cursor ?
<AnonymousTH> :)
<AnonymousTH> are you using Gnome ?
<omenius> I have noi GUI, just shell
<omenius> so you can imagine how fun is it to go without the text cursor
<omenius> 16.04 I think
<omenius> uh, my usb0 interface drops the assigned IP address every time I use it once
<omenius> super weird, let's see if configuring it into /etc/network/interfaces helps anything
<omenius> im just using the ifconfig usb0 ip.ip.ip.ip, and when I do ssh, ping or anything I've tried, it works once and next time I try, it fails and ifconfig does not show any ip for usb0 iface
<tatertotz> .
<omenius> no, this ip dropping seems to happen randomly, eh
<tatertotz> omenius: check your journals and make any corrective actions needed
<fishcooker> what's preferred apps to handle copy paste list of command?
<bazhang> fishcooker, did you mean pastebinit
<nick_tdqfittvn> ubuntu
<nick_tdqfittvn> sername ALL = NOPASSWD: /some/program
<nick_tdqfittvn> it will work?
<nick_tdqfittvn> *u
<nick_tdqfittvn> in visudo
<fishcooker> nope like qlipper bazhang
<nick_tdqfittvn> sername ALL = NOPASSWD: /some/program
<nick_tdqfittvn> it will work?
<dedze> Hi, so I was watching a youtube video and it paused, a left click or space bar pressed happened, I saw the animation when you click or the space bar is pressed and it paused the video. My hands were off my keyboard and touchpad, it can't have been me. Could it have been anything else than a hacking?
<tatertotz> yes about a zillion other "plausible" explanations....as you were
<dedze> Hi tatertotz
<lotuspsychje> dedze: ubuntu version?
<dedze> lotuspsychje: 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> dedze: up to date to .3?
<lotuspsychje> dedze: lsb_release -a to check
<dedze> lotuspsychje: I did the security updates today
<dedze> lotuspsychje: escription:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> dedze: ok good, do you use any remote control program?
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Nop I never used any in my life, desktop sharing isn't installed either if that's relevant, it's the only update I didnt do
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Also, this is a fresh install from november 16th
<lotuspsychje> dedze: then i doubt your got hacked
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Can you take a look at my auth logs please? I have seen a few things that I couldnt explain even after googling it
<lotuspsychje> dedze: hastebin.com them to us, lets have a look
<lotuspsychje> dedze: do you use ssh?
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Thanks, it's already ready hehe : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26010300/
<dedze> lotuspsychje: I have never heard of ssh before
<dedze> lotuspsychje: The only softwares that I installed are skype and Redshift
<lotuspsychje> dedze: are you admin of your system, aka sudo rights?
<dedze> lotuspsychje: I can use sudo yep
<lotuspsychje> dedze: anyone else knows your password?
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Nop it's a new one, and not a guessable one
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Maybe not long enough? What is the minimum lenght advised?
<lotuspsychje> dedze: then its really doubtfull your system has been compromized
<lotuspsychje> dedze: your ubuntu setup has already advised you if its strong or not
<lotuspsychje> morning alkis
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Ah oki, I think it said strong hehe
<dedze> lotuspsychje: BTW in the logs, I dont get this line : pkexec: pam_unix(polkit-1:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)
<dedze> Doesnt it mean something is executing a programe as me?
<lotuspsychje> dedze: your auth log doesnt seem weird
<lotuspsychje> dedze: if you really have doubts, try rkhunter and clamav
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Oki, what could have generated the click? It's not the first time it happened
<dedze> lotuspsychje: It happened in this install and in the one before
<lotuspsychje> dedze: well never say never ofcourse, do you press ads alot on websites?
<dedze> lotuspsychje: I have ublock origin and noscript so I really dont see many ads
<lotuspsychje> dedze: perhaps a hardware fault in your mouse?
<dedze> lotuspsychje: But started today, very strangely, I saw a few ads on youtube?? It's the first time it happened in 6 months of using ubuntu
<dedze> lotuspsychje: I'm using a touchpad currently, hopefuly it's just this
<lotuspsychje> dedze: i doubt its about security in your case
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Thank you very much hehe, the youtube ads were probably some misconfiguration since I installed the new version of noscript today
<GhostwalkGames> Anyone use a tiling window manager on top of xubuntu? If so, which one?
<lotuspsychje> dedze: just make sure you dont click random stuff on the web
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Haha yeah :p
<lotuspsychje> GhostwalkGames: apt-cache search tiling
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, hi all :)
<GhostwalkGames> Okay thanks will search apt
<dedze> hi alkisg
<dedze> lotuspsychje: I'm going, see you!
<GizmoRomick> I'm trying to install xubuntu on an inspiron E1505 for a friend.  However, when I install the Nvidia driver 304.135, I am limited to a resolution of 1024 x 768.  The laptop should have a native resolution of 1680x1050.  Anyone have an idea of where I should start looking for a solution?
<hateball> that's a rather ancient driver
<GizmoRomick> hateball: it's an old laptop.  That is the driver that appeared in the additional driver utility.  Should I go to the Nvidia website and download the latest?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu is it, what card(s) are in the laptop
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: I just realized I'm looking at the specs for the Radeon version of the laptop.  That can't be right.  Give me a sec
<Ben64> use the laptop itself to find the information
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: I mean, if you want to do it the easy way.  NVIDIA G72M [Quatro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300]
<Ben64> ooh
<GizmoRomick> I used inxi -Fxz, it says on the line below it at the end  Failed: nvidia, nouveau
<Ben64> well 304 should work for it
<Ben64> is it loaded? 'lsmod'
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: It doesn't appear to be
<Ben64> try loading it then, sudo modprobe nvidia
<GizmoRomick> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_304': Input/output error
<prodiggy> hi
<Ben64> hmm, that's a weird error
<Ben64> can you pastebin 'dmesg | tail -n50'
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: working
<prodiggy> i started my notebook mouse doesnt move and my hexchat looks like window 98 im on hexchat
<dedze> lotuspsychje: I'm back!!! I did a netstat -a with all my programs closed and it detected 2 connections!!!
<prodiggy> nvm
<lotuspsychje> dedze: what kind of connections
<dedze> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26010499/
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26010501
<GizmoRomick> dedze: aww, we weren't sequential.  Fail
<dedze> GizmoRomick: What do you mean? I don't understand
<Ben64> GizmoRomick: looks like problems
<GizmoRomick> dedze: you're link ended in 499, mine ended in 501
<dedze> GizmoRomick: Oh someone cheated us :o haha
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: I'm currently loading Processor microcode firmware, so some of that could be it.  Maybe I should try again after I restart
<boblamont> Running Lubuntu. I have a CD-R that (I think) was burned on a Mac running some variation of OS X. I have hfsutils installed. The CD doesn't mount. It shows up in Disks, which can identify how much space is used on the CD, but there's no option to mount. I've got 2 copies of the same CD, and they behave identically. I hear the drives spin up reading them, and it doesn't make any unusual or concerning noises.  Any suggestions how to read th
<arch-nemesis>  CD's wouldn't use hfs
<Triffid_Hunter> I'd expect iso9660 or udf on a CD regardless of which OS burned it
<dedze> lotuspsychje: It's suspicious, isnt it?
<boblamont> Disks just shows "Unknown"
<Triffid_Hunter> boblamont: perhaps it's simply a bad burn?
<arch-nemesis> Is it a music disk or a disk with files on it?
<boblamont> it's files. I thought bad burn, but the duplicate copy seems unlikely.
<lotuspsychje> dedze: yeah might be
<Ben64> boblamont: eject, wait a bit, put it back, then look in dmesg for some clues
<dedze> lotuspsychje: How can I investigate it further?
<boblamont> ok
<lotuspsychje> dedze: you might wanna reboot & check again
<dedze> Oki, I'm doing this just now
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Oki I'm going this just now
<Triffid_Hunter> dedze: lsof may help. btw: TIME_WAIT is recently closed connections, the kernel keeps them around so it doesn't accidentally make a new connection with the same ports and assign slow packets from the old connection to the new one. they persist for 2x RTT then vanish after being closed
<lotuspsychje> dedze: run both rkhunter and clamav scan also
<boblamont> I ejected, waited, put it back, ran dmesg and there's nothing about it in there
<alkisg> boblamont: sudo file -s /dev/sr0, to see how it is reported
<dedze> Triffid_Hunter: Oh maybe I will try again to close everything, wait a bit more than a few sec and netstat it then
<Triffid_Hunter> dedze: lsof -i -n will tell you which processes own each socket
<boblamont> data
<alkisg> boblamont: nothing that linux knows about then :) You can try dd, to create a file out of it, and then maybe open it in some VM...
<dedze> Triffid_Hunter: It only shows for firefox now
<Triffid_Hunter> dedze: sudo lsof if you want to see sockets owned by other users' programs eg system services
<alkisg> boblamont: sudo hexdump /dev/sr0 -C -n 512 ==> that might give you some string to see what's it about
<dedze> Triffid_Hunter: What is the command for netstat to show only the active internet connection and not all?
<Triffid_Hunter> dedze: no idea, haven't used netstat in years.. lsof is my friend :P
<boblamont> ok, what am I looking for there?
<alkisg> boblamont: any strings, e.g. the program that created it or its file system etc. You can put the output to paste.ubuntu.com as well.
<dedze> Triffid_Hunter: lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/26010554/
<Triffid_Hunter> dedze: looks fine.. firefox has a couple active connections, cups, dnsmasq and dhclient are listening for stuff
<dedze> Triffid_Hunter: Thanks, my reason to come here initially was that sometimes, some random left clicks happend and once a right click. It persisted after doing a fresh ubuntu install
<boblamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26010565/     found ER, which could mean ERROR? I have both copies in, and they appear identical
<dedze> Triffid_Hunter: It happen once per day max and not every day, but maybe sometimes the clicks happen where I cannot notice them and I only notice them when they by luck click on something? lol
<alkisg> boblamont: that "3" line with the "*" there means "same content", i.e. it's full of zeroes at that point
<alkisg> boblamont: that doesn't really seem like a header of a proper file system
<alkisg> boblamont: if you want, you can increase the 512 size in the command line to more, e.g. 5000, and if you still see zeroes... throw away the CDs
<Triffid_Hunter> dedze: what do mouse clicks have to do with stuff? modern clients will hold connections open to servers in case you click on something, and also many webpages have various websockets or asynchronous javascript stuff happening which will maintain open connections simply from the page being visible.. you may even get connections from firefox's update checker
<boblamont> When i increased it (to 5120), I got some useful ASCII: Apple Partition map, Toast 5.2, HFS+ Builder Apple_HFS
<alkisg> boblamont: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_signatures
<alkisg> toast Roxio Toast disc image file, also some .dmg-files begin with same bytes 0  ER....  ãER....   45 52 02 00 00 00
<alkisg> So that's what you're looking to mount
<Triffid_Hunter> so, might be a dmg or weird apple partition table with HFS+ inside or something?
<dedze> Triffid_Hunter: Click on random thing in a game, click on random video when browsing, pausing a video(today), right click on the chat box of skype while I was typing
<dedze> Triffid_Hunter: The game is on firefox too BTW
<dedze> Triffid_Hunter: Actually all the left clicks happened on firefox, and the right click, I'm not 100% that it wasnt my wrist on the mouse because my keyboard and mouse are akwardly close
<dedze> Triffid_Hunter: Oh I misread your question hehe. I was wondering if I'm being hacked because of the clicks, it's my great paranoia after I opened a spam email on my phone
<alkisg> boblamont: http://filext.com/file-extension/TOAST => "the program 7-Zip can open a .TOAST file on a PC as well" ==> try `sudo file-roller /dev/sr0` or dd it to a file first
<dedze> lotuspsychje: How do I install rkhunter and clamav? sudo apt-get install rkhunter?
<EriC^^> dedze: yeah, sudo apt-get install rkhunter clamav
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: I finished installing the microcode firmware.  Should I try installing nouveau again and re-install nvidia-304?
<dedze> EriC^^: It did something weird and opened a grey/purple box in the terminal about selecting a mail server, clicking on ok didn't close the box
<boblamont> file-roller didn't work ("archive type not supported"
<dedze> Is it normal?
<EriC^^> dedze: you have to use the arrows and space and enter buttons to navigate an select
<dedze> Lol I know that DzAirmaX dude
<dedze> EriC^^: So basically I should pick locally right? Or can it be send to a regular gmail adress?
<EriC^^> dedze: i'd choose locally
<EriC^^> for a home pc like mine
<Ben64> GizmoRomick: nouveau and nvidia don't work together
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: I meant loading one and then loading the other
<Ben64> yeah, they don't work together
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: alternatively, not at the same time
<Ben64> doesn't really make sense
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: I also wanted to see what resolution nouveau detected, 1280 x 800.  I am switching back to Nvidia-304 now.
<dedze> EriC^^: Woah firefox crashed that was weird hahaha
<EriC^^> :O
<dedze> EriC^^: It created 2 new users on my laptop
<dedze> BTW do you have any idea why this is happening so often in my auth.log : Nov 21 04:17:01 Mugiwara-Crew CRON[29829]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) Nov 21 04:17:01 Mugiwara-Crew CRON[29829]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<dedze> Sometimes, nothing is happening in the log for a few hours except this one 5 times
<dedze> Who was it again that told me to download rkhunter? I got disconnected and lost your name, it's installed now, how do I start a scan?
<strive> dedze: Was it EriC^^ ?
<dedze> strive: nop haha
<EriC^^> dedze: i think it was lotuspsychje ?
<dedze> Oh right!
<dedze> lotuspsychje: rkhunter gave me a warning here :    /usr/bin/lwp-request                                     [ Warning ]
<Shiba> Has anyone experienced problems setting up a local serial console on Ubuntu 17.10?
<boblamont> dd'ed it to an iso, mounted it and there everything is! takes a bit longer than it just working, but it's better than nothing. thanks alkisg!
<alkisg> np :)
<Shiba> when I edit /etc/default/grub to enable serial console (as I have done with 17.04 and below) and reboot, my keyboard/mouse stop working at boot
<Shiba> very strange.
<dedze> Can someone help me with the result of my Rkhunter scan please?
<lotuspsychje> dedze: did you have rookits found on the result?
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Nop not rootkit but other issues!
<lotuspsychje> dedze: pastebin?
<lotuspsychje> dedze: some of the rkhunter are false positive, so dont worry too fast
<dedze> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26010753/
<dedze> Oki :p hopefully they are all false positive
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Also if it's relevant, I uninstalled avahi because some things I read on a forum scared me haha
<dedze> A few days ago
<lotuspsychje> dedze: looks pretty neat result to me
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Oh oki thanks!! Also this one line I'm troubled about : [09:02:06] Warning: User 'postfix' has been added to the passwd file.
<dedze> I dont know the user postfix
<dedze> And I monitor my auth log a lot, I didn't see it in it
<Triffid_Hunter> dedze: postfix is an email daemon
<lotuspsychje> dedze: same does clamav has been added
<dedze> Ah yes guys It's my bad I checked and it was added after installing rkhunter and clamav
<dedze> I'm going to man clamav and try to launch its scan
<lotuspsychje> dedze: healty paranoia is good, but after investigation sleep on both ears again
<alkisg> (10:10:31 πμ) dedze: lotuspsychje: Also if it's relevant, I uninstalled avahi because some things I read on a forum scared me haha ==> be careful when removing packages because e.g. ubuntu-desktop depends on them and will be removed too
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Hahaha it's my problem you nailed it
<alkisg> apt purge avahi-daemon => The following packages will be REMOVED:  avahi-daemon* avahi-discover* avahi-dnsconfd* avahi-utils* libnss-mdns* ubuntu-mate-core* ubuntu-mate-desktop*
<lotuspsychje> dedze: yeah like alkisg says, better start/stop a service then removing one
<dedze> lotuspsychje: alkisg Arg I see, I didnt use purge though, for sure. Could it have reduced my security? Should I do a new ubuntu fresh install without uninstalling avahi?
<alkisg> dedze: purge is the same as remove
<alkisg> Both remove packages that depend on the removed package
<dedze> lotuspsychje: alkisg I used this one :apt-get remove avahi-daemon
<ducasse> dedze: purge removes config files as well, remove doesn't
<JoshuaD> do you guys prefer the LTS distributions or the newer ones for your personal machines?
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaD: really depends you personal flavor
<dedze> ducasse: Oh I see, thanks for teaching
<alkisg> dedze: which flavor do you use, e.g. ubuntu? dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop will tell you if you still have it, so you're ok
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaD: would you like stable or latest?
<JoshuaD> both :-X
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaD: well if installing latest, it doesnt mean it would be unstable
<JoshuaD> I don't mind tinkering with applications and having there be bugs in them. I'd be sad wrestling with driver problems.
<EriC^^> are you willing to upgrade every 9months JoshuaD ?
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaD: but in most cases LTS will perform better/longer
<dedze> alkisg: I dont understand the result of it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26010817/
<JoshuaD> @EriC^^, probably not. This laptop I just accidentally nuked was still on 16.10
<alkisg> dedze: you still have it installed, so you're ok
<EriC^^> JoshuaD: lts is the one you want ;)
<alkisg> dedze: ubuntu-desktop probably just recommends avahi, while mate depends on it
<dedze> alkisg: Oki thx!
<auronandace> JoshuaD: LTS releases also get access to the newer releases kernel and xorg
<ducasse> JoshuaD: by 'stable', lotus means well-tested software that is supported for 5 years. the other releases won't necessarily crash, but they're only supported for 9 months. if you need to ask, we usually recommend lts.
<JoshuaD> who is the target audience for the non-LTS releases?
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaD: alot of bug testers are on non-lts helping the community
<dedze> alkisg: I keep having these things in my auth.log, I tried to google but I cant find an explanation for it : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26010824/
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaD: but also alot of other users testing latest bling
<alkisg> dedze: cron is a service that runs things for your system in regular intervals. It auths to execute things.
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaD: its fun to see whats comming up in the future
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaD: good scenario would be 2 machines, daily driver LTS and testmachine/virtualbox non-LTS
<dedze> alkisg: Ohh I see, BTW  and what about this one? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26010840/
<dedze> alkisg: I don't enter anything in terminal for it to happen, it's happening by itself, often!
<alkisg> dedze: update-notifier is a program that tries to show you a dialog that "updates are available", and in this case it fails because you or the automatic updates are already running apt
<ducasse> dedze: that's checking for package updates, it looks like
<JoshuaD> @lotuspsychje, Thanks. I think I'll try 16.04 and see how that feels. Both my machines were on 16.10, so if I'm missing something it'll stand out to me. Hopefully I won't.
<alkisg> dedze: is that on 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaD: the danger we see most with user on non-LTS versions, they come here with EOL when its too late
<dedze> ducasse: Ah oki I was wondering because sometimes it happen 2 times in 10 minutes then 0 time in few hours
<dedze> alkisg: 16.04 (with the latest updates from a few hours ago)
<alkisg> ok
<JoshuaD> Awesome. Glad i asked. I was inclined to go the other way.
<JoshuaD> Thanks again
<lotuspsychje> JoshuaD: enjoy!
<dedze> alkisg: ducasse lotuspsychje EriC^^ : Guys thanks a lot for your help, I'm less scared hahaha and I learnt quite a bit thanks to you! Take care!!
<alkisg> np
<petzup> where to put commad that will run script as boot as quick as it can? now i have in rc.local
<ikonia> petzup: what it does and how it does it will determain where to put it in the new world order of init systems
<petzup> i have orangepi which have LCD1602 display and on start screen is just blue offcourse i would like to output text alredy on start
<ikonia> petzup: so what is required for the screen to be active
<petzup> psython
<petzup> python*
<ikonia> there must be more than python needed to use the screen
<ikonia> eg: is it starting X, is it running a virtual terminal
<petzup> so where to put script than?
<petzup> it tooks about 30secs before it's loaded it's a little bit too much
<petzup> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/369254/execute-a-script-shell-automatically-on-startup-in-ubuntu
<ikonia> petzup: what does the script depend on to use the monirot
<ikonia> monitor
<petzup> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/47409834/linux-python-get-list-of-devices-on-ports
<alkisg> petzup: you paste links but you don't answer questions. We can't help you that way.
<cerkauskas> Hello. I have an interesting case. My laptop shuts down when training neural network. When I turn it on, fan is working very hard and then cools down. where should I search for the root of the problem?
<petzup> alkisg i'm asking on this forum
<petzup> don't know what's answer
<alkisg> petzup: so now you don't want to ask about the display, but about ssh?
<petzup> i fixed display
<petzup> this is my new problem
<petzup> :)
<alkisg> cerkauskas: possibly clean up the cpu + ventilation. Is it amd?
<cerkauskas> alkisg: no, nvidia geforce. I cannot do anything with hardware since warranty is still there.
<alkisg> cerkauskas: you train it with cpu (e.g. intel) or with the gpu (e.g. nvidia)?
<alkisg> if it has valid warranty, sure you can, send it back :)
<alkisg> E.g. my laptop's nvidia got burned, unfortunately 1 month after the warranty expired
<cerkauskas> alkisg: GPU, cpu is used only for data preparation
<cerkauskas> alkisg: what is the max temperature gpu should reach?
<alkisg> cerkauskas: use some temperature monitoring utility for the gpu/cpu. The max is defined by the manufacturer
<alkisg> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2752/~/nvidia-gpu-maximum-operating-temperature-and-overheating => "but is generally in the 105C range "
<alkisg> Mine was damaged at 104-105.
<cerkauskas> alkisg: thanks. Thats what I thought so.
<cerkauskas> manufacturer says its 97, so I'll check how high it becomes
<alkisg> Nvidia then withdrew a lot of laptop series, from hp etc, but not from my acer :/
<neure> hi
<Neo2> is it good server response time 0.92 seconds, when I turned off plugins it is 0.45
<Neo2> should be no more than 0.2
<Neo2> it's this site http://kselax.ru
<Neo2> was made by me :)
<Neo2> 27kb and so long response, it's impossible, it means there something wrong inside code
<Neo2> or broken ubuntu
<adac> Is this somehting ubuntu can fix or do we need a bios update in this case? https://www.wired.com/story/intel-management-engine-vulnerabilities-pcs-servers-iot/
<Maxpm> I don't think Ubuntu can touch it.
<TJ-> adac: there are stand-along Intel executable patchers that you can boot with (OS independent stand-alone ISOs) but last I read you need to build the ISO yourself
<TJ-> adac: Linux does have a UEFI firmware capsule update function, but then you'd need the Capsule from the manufacturer
<adac> TJ-, thanks for the explanation!
<Maxpm> It would be funny if you could patch the vulnerability through the vulnerability itself.
<ducasse> Neo2: we don't debug your code for you, that's something you need to do yourself
<Neo2> I do
<Neo2> later
<warrshrike> is it just me
<warrshrike> or has ubuntu been wrecked by the latest update
<warrshrike> 17.10
<warrshrike> new ui quite inconsistent
<warrshrike> menus show up weird places
<auronandace> warrshrike: perhaps it would be better to state your issue to receive help
<warrshrike> libinput trackpad is very strange
<warrshrike> it has weird acceleration/deceleration issues
<warrshrike> as in, if you try clicking the small red cross to close a window the pointer will overshoot a little
<warrshrike> so its annoying to focus it by fine grained movement
<warrshrike> auronandace: thats the main issue^
<warrshrike> its an hp spectre x360 kaby lake with synaptics touchpad
<neure> warrshrike, what you describe sounds like input lag
<neure> warrshrike, which GPU you have? does your system end up using software rendering?
<Maxpm> libinput seems highly regressive.
<warrshrike> neure: it doesn't SEEM like input lag but I could be wrong. the cursor seems to react near instantly. how can i check? its intel hd630
<Maxpm> And it seems like even Xorg uses libinput now, so there's no workaround.  :|
<warrshrike> Maxpm: its terrible. downright atrocious
<neure> warrshrike, so if you cursor is responsive and not laggy? then it is something else i guess
<warrshrike> neure: yes seems like weird movement profile or something
<warrshrike> I've set mouse speed to very slow for now. its a lot dragging but at least easier to focus on an item
<batteronizer> Hi, I'm on Kubuntu 16.04. mysql constantly consumes 15-20% CPU.
<batteronizer> The only solution I've found is $ akonadictl stop
<batteronizer> Is there a way to fix the high CPU consumption? My computer runs very slow otherwise.
<warrshrike> any idea? Also in general everything seems to have taken a nosedive qualitatively since 17.04
<Maxpm> Agreed.
<warrshrike> the touchscreen causes on screen keyboard to pop up (fixed that with a little js) etc.
<Maxpm> I suspect it has something to do with libinput's philosophy that there are no input configuration files, and the desktop environment is responsible for configuring it.
<Maxpm> So now the onus is on the desktop environment devs to re-implement things.
<Maxpm> Which is causing regressions.
<warrshrike> Maxpm: are any desktop envs implementing things correctly? i wouldnt mind switching de
<Maxpm> I'm not sure.
<Maxpm> But I kind of expect plain old Ubuntu to be the most stable because it has the most exposure.
<warrshrike> Maxpm: are you still using 17.10 as daily driver?
<Maxpm> And if things are this bad for us...
<Maxpm> I am, but I'm seriously considering switching to something else.
<warrshrike> Maxpm: yeah same. Been looking at Fedora with KDE etc.
<warrshrike> the great thing about the Ubuntu of old was that it was Rock Solid
<warrshrike> I could guarantee that it will just work well and reliably
<warrshrike> with KDE etc. you always had to configure stuff...alas
<Maxpm> Yeah, I'm pretty disappointed.  I use Ubuntu, out of all the distros available, because I don't have the patience for dealing with these bugs and regressions.
<Maxpm> I expect things to just work.
<kostkon> warrshrike, how old is that Ubuntu of old
<warrshrike> Maxpm: exactly. sure tinkering and all that is fun when you're younger/have more time, but usually you need work done
<warrshrike> kostkon: not old at all. I'm talking 17.04 here :)
<kostkon> warrshrike, ok
<Maxpm> Like, if the Ubuntu leadership wants to migrate to a new compositor and desktop environment, fine.  But they're pushing that too aggressively.  They're pulling the rug out from under us, leaving us nothing but the new stuff before the new stuff is really ready.
<warrshrike> Seems canonical really messed up with this whole convergence unity 8 bs. I hope they can fix stuff for the next LTS release at least
<Maxpm> I don't want to be a guinea pig.
<oerheks> Maxpm, nice rant, use the LTS version then
<warrshrike> Same same brother Same same
<warrshrike> oerheks: not really. Now that you the that Unity is doomed, I expect using LTS will just cause future issues with updating
<warrshrike> why would I set everything up the way I like and have it disrupted in April?
<oerheks> you "expect"... oh boy
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Maxpm> You don't have to get defensive, oerheks.  LTS or not, Ubuntu has a very broad user base.  Regressions are pretty unacceptable for a distro with a turnkey reputation.
<warrshrike> oerheks: it certainly caused issues from 17.04 to 17.10
<Maxpm> We can do better.
<warrshrike> Agreed
<TJ-> warrshrike: the point of the non-LTS releases is to introduce new features and shake out the bugs for the next LTS
<TJ-> warrshrike: is it Bug #1586686
<ubottu> bug 1586686 in Ubuntu GNOME "Cursor is over excited and jittering all the time" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586686
<Maxpm> I would buy that if there were a swift effort to respond to reported bugs.  But I've had a bug open for nearly a month without even any acknowledgment.  Maybe that's unusual.
<TJ-> Maxpm: there are only so many developers, and millions of Ubuntu users. More bug-squad members would help if you'd like to reduce the delays
<Maxpm> Sure.  I get it.  Bugs happen and it's a lot to deal with.
<Maxpm> But someone higher-up seems to have put the Ubuntu ecosystem into a position where these bugs are really regressions.
<Maxpm> These aren't new features that have bugs, they're things that have been working that don't work anymore.  Why?  Just so we can move to a nicer codebase?
<TJ-> Maxpm: there is no 'higher up' - release development is a coordinated group of package maintainers. Each release first syncs with upstream Debian for most packages, or from upstream where Debian and Ubuntu diverge
<Maxpm> Presumably, someone or some group made the decision to migrate to Wayland over Xorg, and someone or some group made the decision to use libinput even on the Xorg fallback.
<TJ-> Maxpm: libinput has been in use for quite a while; Xorg has been moving over to it. Wayland developers are largely the same as Xorg devs, creating a clean replacement rather than trying to hack Xorg to do things it's not designed for
<Maxpm> I'm not talking about the act of developing these things, I'm talking about the decision to use them now, on Ubuntu, exposed to regular users.
<TJ-> Maxpm: because Gnome is going that way and Ubuntu is trying to follow upstream as close as possible
<warrshrike> TJ-: I understand that. But 1- I've always used non LTS and they've been rock solid, this being a mess implies a dip in quality and 2- things like the OSK on touch bug have been present for months and 3- Ordinarily your advice to use lts make sense but that is now know to be a deprecated product. Why would people spend time learning the ins and outs of unity, customizing it to their liking to finally have it washed away and replac
<warrshrike> to just get on with the change now?
<warrshrike> Ofc, I understand that manpower is limited and IS a free product after all
<warrshrike> so I don't want to blame the devs
<Mpc9> What's this channel used for?
<TJ-> warrshrike: at some point the change has got to be made; so doing it as early as possible gives longest time to iron out the problems. If users don't want to wait until it is more stable then they've got to accept regressions are going to happen.
<TJ-> Mpc9: support for Ubuntu related issues or advice
<Maxpm> Maybe our standards for regular Ubuntu releases are just too high.  That's a shame.
<TJ-> Anyhow, this isn't support anymore. Use #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss it further
<Mpc9> What's the usual practice for extraction location when adding new programs from tars?
<ikonia> new programs from tars ?
<ikonia> Mpc9: it's personal, you put it where you  wnat
<ikonia> want
<Mpc9> yeah like if i install someone where should i put the directory
<ikonia> anywhere you want
<TJ-> Mpc9: generally a sub-dir under /opt/
<Maxpm> Mpc9: I put them under /usr/local.
<akik> Maxpm: there's a config file for libinput at /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-libinput.conf
<Mpc9> ah i see thanks
<geirha> I usually put them somewhere under "$HOME"
<TJ-> generally use /usr/local/ for locally-built packages where it's "./configure prefix=/usr/local "
<Maxpm> I also use Stow.
<Mpc9> and will I run into issues if i use directories with spaces?
<ikonia> don't use them
<Mpc9> ok
<Maxpm> It should be okay.
<TJ-> Mpc9: depends on the programs; most should know how to handle paths with spaces in
<Maxpm> If you can't install something to a path with spaces, that's a pretty major bug for the package.
<geirha> If it's anything enterprise, you can be sure it will fail catastrophically on pathnames with whitespace
<Maxpm> Heh.
<Mpc9> I just installed the arduino IDE and i put it in a folder with white space and when i try to run it from the desktop shortcut it gives me an error but i can launch it from the directory so i'm trying to figure out if the whitespace is to blame
<TJ-> I only have blackspace in my paths :)
<TJ-> Mpc9: did you surround the path with quote marks?
<geirha> Mpc9: the desktop shortcut probably expects the executable to either be in PATH, or in a specific location
<Mpc9> i didn't set up a path so i'm assuming it was automatic?
<ducasse> Mpc9: bad assumption
<TJ-> Mpc9: check the .desktop file, it probably assumes there won't be a space in the path
<Mpc9> why would it put a desktop shortcut without a path
<Mpc9> ah ok
<jer> just double quote the path component with the space in it, move on with your life =]
<Maxpm> Notably, I don't think /usr/local/bin is in $PATH by default.
<TJ-> But as spaces are argument separators it is eay to break te intention of the command line
<TJ-> Maxpm: it should be
<Mpc9> I think i will just never use spaces again
<Maxpm> Haha.
<ducasse> Maxpm: it is
<Maxpm> I stand corrected.
<TJ-> even $HOME/bin should be there if that directory has been created
<Mpc9> So if i want to add something to path i want to modify bashrc?
<Maxpm> That's one way, yeah.
<Mpc9> Is that the recommended way?
<ducasse> for interactive shells, yes
<xcyclist> My camera doesn't seem to work.
<xcyclist> Got it.
<jimini> hey there :-) I bought an Intel NUC system and cloned my old Xubuntu 14.04 onto it. Unfortunately, I cannot establish a network connection. The NIC is recognized, but either via DHCP or with static addresses, I cannot ping or reach anything. The problem also persists with a gparted live system. Any idea, what I could try?
<massprog> hi,I add wrong path for
<massprog> hi, I add wrong path to $PATH and export it how can I fix this
<ducasse> massprog: just export a correct one
<BluesKaj> jimini, the NIC/ethernet name may be different on the nuc than the previous pc, therefore it's not recognized, run " ip link ls " to find the new ethernet name
<BluesKaj> cloning from one brand pc to anoher is also bad idea
<BluesKaj> a bad idea
<jimini> BluesKaj, thank you for that suggestion. Since the problem also occurs when using a live system, I assume, that the existing Xubuntu installation should not be the cause for that problem, or am I wrong? With "ethernet name", do you mean the MAC address?
<BluesKaj> no jimini , it's look something like enp0s4 or some such , and trying to adapt a anOS with drivers for differnt hardware is not a good idea, best to do a freh ubuntu install
<BluesKaj> fresh ubuntu install
<oerheks> jimini, what NUC is this? what gives lspci about that networkport?
<jimini> oerheks, it's a NUC6CAYH. lspci shows a Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCIe Gb Ethernet Controller
<Aquza> Someone know when is the fix out for the two wifi icons in the bar
<Aquza> ?
<oerheks> jimini, i see lots of issues with it, this is your answer, connect wireless, and install dkms https://askubuntu.com/questions/770368/realtek-ethernet-driver-error-ubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> this builds the driver correctly against the kernel
<EriC^^> jimini: you might want to go to the dash and choose additional drivers and see what's there
<jimini> oerheks, I updated the BIOS. that fixed it :-)
<jimini> thanks everyone for your help!
<oerheks> update bios.. good find
<pavlushka> jimini> oerheks, I updated the BIOS. that fixed it :-)  --> any way to update the bios from Ubuntu?
<Lauxley> Hello, when i try to upgrade mysql to 5.6, so i added mysql's repo, but i get the error: " mysql-server : Depends: mysql-community-server (= 5.6.38-1debian8) but it is not going to be installed" so i try to install mysql-community-server by hand, but then i get "Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.9) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.3 is to be installed"
<Lauxley> i also tried, apt-get clean, update etc with no success
<oerheks> pavlushka, there is a project to do that, but i would never use such thing, bios updates should go through a tool in the bios itself, from sd/usb or network
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<pavlushka> oerheks: yeah I guess that has the change of crapping the machine
<pavlushka> *chance
<jrp93> Lauxley, did you run dist-upgrade
<Lauxley> Note: this unbuntu is in vagrant so it's probably old and i don't really want to dist-upgrade
<jrp93> well
<jrp93> update the box then dist-upgrade
<oerheks> Lauxley, indeed, vagrant has its downside
<jrp93> vagrant boxes are updated pretty frequently
<Lauxley> oerheks: i have nothing against vagrant, problem is i didn't set it up and it's hard to understand what is going on when not starting from scratch and without any documentation
<jrp93> would 5.7 work or do you need 5.6
<BluesKaj> hmm thought nucs used UEFI/GPT not BIOS...perhaps updated his UEFI hardware settings
<Lauxley> jrp93: it depends on the number of changes, the code base is not really well tested so i'm afraid of regressions
<oerheks> Lauxley, oh, not a clean box and no docs.. this maybe a help, for 5.7 but you can change that to 5.6 easily https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38663716/vagrant-box-install-mysql-5-7-using-apt
<oerheks> else see the #vagrant channel here on #freenode
<Lauxley> oerheks: ok thx i'll check it out
<ChrisR> I'm running into an issue on Ubuntu 16.04, hoping you can point me in the right direction. the 'df -h' command completely freezes and won't show any info about disks. I ran an strace on the command and it hangs on:  stat("/proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc"),
<ChrisR> I'm not sure what this is or what might be going wrong
<BluesKaj> what about lsblk?
<BluesKaj> ChrisR,^
<TJ-> ChrisR: bare-metal, virtual-machine, or container?
<ChrisR> TJ-: AWS EC2 (Virtual Machine), running Docker
<ChrisR> this is on the host though
<TJ-> ChrisR: OK; can you list that directory and it's contents manually?
<blip-> hi, firefox updated to 57 on my unbutu 14.04.  how can i roll back to 56 or ESR ?
<ChrisR> BluesKaj: lsblk works
<ChrisR> ah, no, I can't list that directory contents manually TJ-
<jandrusk> Is there a way to do unattended updates for PPA's?
<DarkPsydeLord> cron
<oerheks> blip-, no roll back, remove firefox and use their ppa for ESR https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<jandrusk> DarkPsydeLord: That was going to be my next step. Was hoping there might be a hack to have them included with the normal unattended upgrades process.
<DarkPsydeLord> well maybe i just gave you the easy answer since im not aware of an unattended upgrade
<genii> The system doesn't make a distinction between sources in /etc/apt/sources.list and PPAs in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/whatevername
<genii> If unattended upgrades are on it it for both
<lordcirth_work> ChrisR, try doing 'stat /proc' and then keep adding one more level, see where it breaks
<ChrisR> lordcirth_work: it breaks at /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc, everything before that is fine
<TJ-> ChrisR: any BUGS in the kernel log ?
<blip-> oerheks, thanks
<ChrisR> TJ-: I assume it would actually say 'BUG' somewhere in the log?
<TJ-> ChrisR: possibly; but I'd simply run a "dmesg -w" then in another shell try to do "ls -al /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/" and see if that invokes any messages
<ChrisR> TJ-: no messages unfortunately
<ioria> https://github.com/coreos/bugs/issues/1630  possible workarounds at the end of the page
<ducasse> genii: actually, unattended upgrades are only on for the -security and -updates repos by default, but you can edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades and insert the right parameters for the ppas there
<lordcirth_work> ChrisR, if you run 'df -h /', does it still hang?
<ChrisR> lordcirth_work: nope, doesn't hang, that works
<lordcirth_work> ChrisR, ok. Are you on 16.04?  Up to date kernel?
<lordcirth_work> Oh you said you were on 16.04
<ChrisR> 16.04, we're using  4.12.0-041200-generic
<oerheks> HWE on AWS/EC2 ?
<alkisg> Output of cat /proc/mounts ?
<kostkon> ChrisR, how did you get 4.12, latest kernel on 16.04.3 is 4.10
<ducasse> ChrisR: 4.12.0-041200-generic is an unsupported mainline kernel
<ChrisR> kostkon: we installed it manually to get around a docker bug
<ChrisR> it's probably not the best but it kept Docker from crashing on us
<TJ-> ChrisR: any LSMs loaded (SELiunx, Apparmor) ?
<ChrisR> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26013000/
<ChrisR> TJ-: apparmor, no selinux
<TJ-> ChrisR: also, you can use Ubuntu's 4.13 kernel with 16.04 -e.g. linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge
<TJ-> ChrisR: does "mount -t binfmt_misc" show that FS mounted?
<ChrisR> ahh, interesting TJ- . What's lowlatency?
<ChrisR> it does.
<ChrisR> root@ip-172-31-20-151:/home/ubuntu# mount -t binfmt_misc
<ChrisR> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,relatime)
<TJ-> ChrisR: and can you list the directory node with "ls -ld /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc" ?
<ChrisR> nope, that hangs
<TJ-> ChrisR: Can you "ls -al /proc/sys/fs/"
<ChrisR> that freezes too
<TJ-> ChrisR: OK, now we're getting somewhere
<TJ-> ChrisR: are there any NFS shares mounted?
<lordcirth_work> ChrisR, you really should have mentioned you were using a custom kernel when you encountered a kernel problem...
<ChrisR> TJ-: we have AWS EBS volumes mounted, and our Docker containers mount NFS volumes from inside them. The host machine doesn't mount anything
<TJ-> ChrisR: are any docker instances running whilst this is happening?
<TJ-> ChrisR: right, but they are on the host really, since they all share the same kernel
<ChrisR> lordcirth_work: I didn't even remember we were doing that, haha, sorry...just one of those weeks
<ChrisR> TJ-: yeah they are, but we've seen them either starting more slowly or not starting at all
<TJ-> ChrisR: there's a known issue with systemd and containers where pathnames are too long; not sure if that may be relevant
<ChrisR> specifically ones with NFS
<ChrisR> so that seems rather...related
<TJ-> ChrisR: it's a misconfig of the docker containers; if they (one of them) is trying to mount the host's root, then the systemd unit file also needs "Requires: proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.mount"
<ChrisR> lordcirth_work: I didn't know about the  linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge package though, that definitely seems the better path
<TJ-> ChrisR: you can also test it (in containers) with "systemctl mask --now proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount" if they don't need access to binfmt_misc
<TJ-> ChrisR: systemd bug: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/5916
<ChrisR> ahh, thanks TJ-. Here's what I got from that command in the container
<ChrisR> root@a8d7b6b553dc:/var/# systemctl mask --now proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount
<ChrisR> Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount, pointing to /dev/null.
<ChrisR> Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory
<TJ-> ChrisR: so it's not installed in that container?
<ChrisR> No - we don't do anything explicit with proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.mount
<ChrisR> not sure if I'm answering correctly
<ChrisR> we don't do anything with binfmt_misc, I'm not sure where that even comes from
<TJ-> ChrisR: the issue is when multiple processes try to mount over /proc/sys/fs - those processes might be in containers or on the host, but the result is the kernel is seeing multiple mounts on the same mountpoint and they get confused.
<ChrisR> ahh, okay
<ChrisR> TJ-: we're using a systemd version on both host/container that is before that fix was implemented you referenced above
<TJ-> ChrisR: I suspected as much; If you can, I'd test the theory but rebooting the host and NOT allowing any containers to start. Check the host can access /proc/sys/fs/ correctly... then start a single container... test again... and so on... at some point I'm guessing you'll hit the issue (unless it's timing related and multiple containers are blocking due to a race condition)
<TJ-> s/but rebooting/by rebooting/
<ChrisR> TJ-: so is the "fix" to upgrade systemd?
<TJ-> ChrisR: if you can prove that's the cause, yes :) Don't try to upgrade until you've proved it is the cause
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<ChrisR> TJ-: rebooted the host, it's fine, df -h works great. Started a container, it's hosed.
<Dbugger> I have a weird situation here. I just upgraded my RAM from 8 to 16, but my system monitor keeps showing me 8. Do I have to do anything to get those new ram slots detected?
<TJ-> ChrisR: there you go then :)
<TJ-> Dbugger: you shouldn't. Check 'dmesg' see what the kernel is detecting
<TJ-> Dbugger: Are you sure the motherboard/firmware version support the RAM modules/capacities?
<ChrisR> TJ-: awesome, thanks for your help!
<Dbugger> TJ-, i checked it all, it should be compatible
<TJ-> ChrisR: let us know how you workaround or solve it eventually
<TJ-> Dbugger: well, if the kernel says it's there you're fine :)
<TJ-> Dbugger: did the firmware setup show it installed ?
<Dbugger> TJ-, the firmware setup? what is that?
<TJ-> Dbugger: The firmware on the motherboard that brings the system up, Generally pressing F2 or Del gets into it at power-on
<Dbugger> dmesg is not showing it :/
<Dbugger> should I restart and look in the BIOS?
<TJ-> Dbugger: the firmware has to 'know' about the RAM modules in order to configure the timing. Firmware setup may have options (often under "Advanced") to check/configure timings, although most should be automatically read from the module
<TJ-> Dbugger: yes
<oerheks> all one needs to do after adding ram, is going into the bios and save.. often fixes this missing ram.
<Dbugger> Well, I bought this one: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008CP5Q7M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<Dbugger> And this are the specs of my motherboard: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P7H55M_PRO/specifications/
<Dbugger> I think they are compatible, no?
<Dbugger> TJ-, or did I mess up buying those for my motherboard?
<Dbugger> I will reboot and be right back, after looking in the BIOS
<oerheks> "Some hyper DIMMs only support one DIMM per channel" maybe this is your issue
<Dbugger> oh?
<oerheks> so 1 bank can be used, per colour
<Dbugger> meaning that even though I have 4 slots, the half are useless?
<oerheks> yes, you added 2 x 4 gb?
<Dbugger> I had 2 x 4GB
<Dbugger> I bought 2 more
<oerheks> see if they work together in 1 colour
<TJ-> Dbugger: those should be fine, but note that the Kingston memory checker does NOT list that Asus motherboard as compatible - but then again it doesn't list that Motherboard at ALL !
<Dbugger> you mean that I should put the old ones in WHITE and the new ones in BLUE?
<Dbugger> oerheks, is that what you say?
<Dbugger> TJ-, great...
<koichirose> Hello! On a server I’m managing, the /boot partition is full and I can’t run apt to remove old kernels. It asks me to run “apt-get -f install” which will try to resolve everything but will fail because the partition is full. How can I fix it?
<TJ-> Dbugger: reboot; check what the firmware tells you
<TJ-> koichirose: identify kernel versions you want to remove then "rm /boot/initrd.img-<version>" first to clear some space.
<TJ-> koichirose: initrd-img files are generated; not part of the packages
<koichirose> ok
<koichirose> TJ-: thank you, that was enough to fix it
<azureus> good afternoon
<Dbugger> TJ, ok, be right back
<azureus> how to install refind on  esp partition acer es1-132 ?
<azureus> error
<azureus> how to solved it ?
<oerheks> maybe the acer forum has the answer .. https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/483647/acer-aspire-es1-132-c685-ubuntu-installation-dual-boot-single-os-fails-help
<oerheks> https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/476726/es1-132-cannot-install-other-os-than-windows-10-bios-options-missing/p2
<TJ-> azureus: Haven't we been through this before over the last few days?
<oerheks> maybe you need to update the bios first.
<oerheks> yeah
<azureus> yes, i update the last bios
<TJ-> azureus: You're bought a device that is locked to Windows to the extend it will only boot from a file with the Windows boot-manager name bootmgrfw.efi or whatever. There are articles showing that renaming other bootloaders to that name works. If that isn't solving your issue you need to take it up with Acer.
<azureus> but no bootable device after installation ubuntu~
<TJ-> grrr, my typing is terrible today!
<azureus> i installed only ubuntu
<azureus> no windows
<azureus> no dual boot
<azureus> only boot linux
<TJ-> azureus: So? the EFI bootloader HAS TO BE NAMED the same as the Windows bootloader
<azureus> no
<azureus> efibootmgr.efi ?
<azureus> no understand
<azureus> explained please
<TJ-> azureus: read this Acer forum post, and in particular the comment on March 19th by spektro37: https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/476726/es1-132-cannot-install-other-os-than-windows-10-bios-options-missing
<Dbugger> TJ-, im back
<Dbugger> oerheks, tried different configurations
<azureus> no understand
<azureus> explained easy mode
<Dbugger> So, this is what happens....
<azureus> im easy man on linux
<Dbugger> I have 4 memory slots: BLUE, BLACK, BLUE, BLACK
<azureus> mount esp partition on live usb
<Dbugger> if I put a RAM chip in the first BLUE one... it will only detect the second RAM if I put it in the first BLACK one
<azureus> and ?
<azureus> no installation refind
<azureus> error
<compdoc> usually want matching dimms in either blue or black pairs
<azureus> download deb file
<azureus> but error
<Dbugger> TJ-, I thought that with only 2 modules, they were supposed to be installed in the same color
<azureus> only boot stick usb
<azureus> but i want installed on emmc
<oerheks> but.. you don't need refind, afaik
<anddam> I built poppler from source to update poppler-utils in xenial, now I'm trying pdfsig and I see
<anddam> /usr/local/bin/pdfsig: error while loading shared libraries: libpoppler.so.72: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<oerheks> anddam, i helped you yesterday, please go to @elementaryos ..
<_28kb> i'm about to change unsupported AMD graphics card with NVIDIA one... Should I just switch them and boot or there's something else i must do?
<anddam> for a plain ubuntu issue?
<azureus> so ?
<oerheks> it is likely an elementary issue, not ubuntu
<anddam> oerheks: I mean this has nothing to do with the elementary changes, I fetched the source and used checkinstall to let the package manager know about the install
<anddam> oerheks: ah ok
<compdoc> _28kb, if you have a propritary driver installed, switch back to the ubuntu driver
<_28kb> dont have... i did install some oibaf stuff
<TJ-> Dbugger: You'd have to check the motherboard manual for how the modules are paired
<azureus> help me please
<azureus> no understand
<anddam> oerheks: I thought it was a linker issue, so not related to the DE
<ducasse> anddam: people have tried, over and over. you have been given links to read, just read them and follow their advice.
<ducasse> azureus: ^^
<ducasse> sorry, anddam
<TJ-> anddam: pdfsig expects libpoppler.so.72... which version did you build/install?
<azureus> ducasse: explained please
<anddam> TJ-: poppler 0.61.1 that provided libpoppler.so.72.0.0
<anddam> I built GNOME's evince on top of that and it works
<ducasse> azureus: read the links TJ- gave you
<anddam> or so it seems
<TJ-> anddam: run "ldd /path/to/pdfsig" check the dependencies
<anddam> TJ-: it's not finding the shared object, as the error says https://gist.github.com/adab4d/686ecca23237d5f170ab2a96435920de
<TJ-> anddam: right, so install the correct library SONAME
<anddam> TJ-: at build time?
<TJ-> anddam: at install time
<anddam> it all went auto-magically with checkinstall, not sure where to tweak the library soname
<anddam> TJ-: wait, install time?
<Dbugger> yes
<Dbugger> TJ-, I posted it here: https://superuser.com/questions/1270527/motherboard-wont-detect-2-ram-modules-in-dual-channel
<TJ-> Dbugger: did you read on page 2.4.2 "This motherboard does not support DIMMs made up of 512Mb (64MB) chips or less"
<puxavida> 6
<TJ-> Dbugger: your memory is "4GB 1Rx8 512M x 64-Bit"
<TJ-> Dbugger: that's from https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KVR13N9S8_4.pdf
<anddam> TJ-: I may be missing the "install time" notion there
<TJ-> anddam: where, on your system, is "libpoppler.so.72" found?
<TJ-> anddam: so far you've only said you installed "libpoppler.so.72.0.0"
<TJ-> anddam: at install-time, it's usually the case that the install logic will create a symlink from the MAJOR version to the MAJOR.MINOR.SUB version
<oerheks> Pantheon desktop ..not sure why it would be so different
<Dbugger> TJ-, that means that the slots I bought do not work on my motherboard?
<TJ-> Dbugger: the modules - yes
<anddam> TJ-: my bad, I thought I had updated the output of the file command already. Please update the gist
<Dbugger> TJ-, well... right now, I took the old ones and I am running just on the new ones... and it is working. I got 8GB of RAM
<anddam> TJ-: I actually tried creating libpoppler.so.72 as a symlink for the actually installed file, to no avail
<Dbugger> TJ-, so that does not make much sense. Where did you read my new modules are 512Mb?
<TJ-> Dbugger: I just provided the link!
<anddam> oerheks: I'm sorry, I figure the Pantheon line was for me but I don't get it
<Dbugger> TJ-, oh, sorry, I missed that. let me see
<Dbugger> TJ-, but even so... then why are they working now??
<TJ-> Dbugger: the chips on the RAM module are 512Mb, which that motherboard says it does not support
<Dbugger> TJ-, yeah, but right now they are working o_O
<TJ-> Dbugger: That suggests there's been a BIOS upgrade that added support since that manual was published
<Dbugger> TJ-, even so, isnt it weirder that they are only working, if they are on different colors?
<Dbugger> TJ-, should I maybe do a factory reset of the BIOS?
<TJ-> Dbugger: so then it's an incompatiblity between modules? Have you compared the module timings (CAS) - they should be the same
<Dbugger> TJ-, how can they be incompatible, when they are the same? (I am talking when I have only 2)
<TJ-> Dbugger: colour has nothing to do with it; the pairing is by A1+B1, A2+B2
<Dbugger> TJ-, that is what I am saying. Those pairings are not working
<TJ-> Dbugger: I don't know; but that's usually the reason modules won't work with other modules, and that's also what the motherboard manual says
<Dbugger> TJ-, they are the same modules
<Dbugger> anyway
<Dbugger> maybe ill try reseting the configuration of the motherboard
<Dbugger> maybe that will do something
<TJ-> Dbugger: is the Mobo set to overclock in any way? that can sometimes mess things up
<Dbugger> TJ-, no overclock
<TJ-> Dbugger: that's always a good test
<Dbugger> TJ-, which one?
<ducasse> Dbugger: why not take this to ##hardware, as it's unlikely it's an ubuntu issue?
<TJ-> Dbugger: check manual section 3.5.8 also
<Dbugger> ducasse, you have a point, thanks
<Dbugger> TJ-, I have no idea what that means... could you please translate it to "human" to me? :(
<Dbugger> maybe in private, if we are annoying people with this hardware issue...
<TJ-> Dbugger: I mean, read the mobo manual for the sections I've mentioned
<Dbugger> TJ-, i am reading them, but I do not really get what it says...
<TJ-> Dbugger: they're options affecting RAM... so might influence the issue
<dougquaid> In /dev/snd, which device is the microphone?
<Dbugger> TJ-, well, I do not really get what they are saying, but I will try to look into it
<Dbugger> TJ-, thanks
<pcercuei> anybody with experience on creating snaps? My SDL2 app fails to launch
<jollydutchman> I'm looking for some help for a new Ubuntu 18.10 installation with an encrypted root and LVM. I'd like to boot using rEFInd if possible and I need to know which kernel parameters to pass. So far I have tried booting with GRUB and an encryption passphrase prompt did not appear, probably because the GRUB configuration contained no crypto-related kernel parameters
<EriC^^> jollydutchman: 18.10?
<jollydutchman> Sorry. 17.10
<jollydutchman> The recent one lol
<jollydutchman> I'm used to Arch and I turn up my nose at your silly version numbers
<EriC^^> how did you install ubuntu? encrypt+lvm in the installer or "something else" menu ?
<Ascavasaion> I have looke donline and my laptop meets minimum requirements... but wanted to ask people that actually use it.  It is an HP ProBook 4510s.  It is a dualcore processor, 2.1Ghz each, 4Gb RAM, and 160Gb HDD, 1Gbit Ethernet, etc.
<jollydutchman> So I wanted everything to be as vanilla as possible not having used Ubuntu much recently, but of course the custom partitioner doesn't appear to have an LVM on top of LUKS option
<EriC^^> Ascavasaion: it does
<Ascavasaion> Oh, minimum requirements for Ubuntu 16 LTS with the new Gnome GUI
<Ascavasaion> EriC^^: It will run okay?
<EriC^^> Ascavasaion: i guess so, the ram is ok, not 100% sure about the graphics though
<Ascavasaion> EriC^^: In my experience minimum requirements usually means it will run, but very slow.
<jollydutchman> I first carried out the installation with an encrypted root formatted with btrfs so that root encryption would be done with the defaults for however Ubuntu's installer does it. Then I opened a terminal and used vgcreate and lvcreate on the encrypted mapped device, wiping the btrfs
<EriC^^> Ascavasaion: make a live usb and try it out and see how it performs then install if it's all good
<jollydutchman> Then I went back in the installer a second time and at the custom partitioner selected the two logical volumes I had created with for my root and swap
<Ascavasaion> EriC^^: Aaah, of course... if it runs on Live, then install always runs better.  Good idea.
<EriC^^> yup
<jollydutchman> I have my /boot on a separate partition with no encryption, currently ext4
<EriC^^> jollydutchman: legacy not uefi?
<jollydutchman> No, it's UEFI.
<EriC^^> jollydutchman: did you create an efi partition?
<jollydutchman> Already had one. macOS High Sierra is already installed
<jollydutchman> Part 1: ESP. Part 2: APFS for macOS. Part 3: /boot. Part 4: Crypt containing LVM.
<Ascavasaion> Another question, if I upgrade from Ubuntu 14.x.x to 16... will it automatically run Gnome instead of Unity?
<jollydutchman> GRUB installed to EFI system partition properly during the installation, but I deleted it since I plan to use rEFInd. I just need to know the kernel parameters to pass in my boot stanza
<jollydutchman> In Arch, this would be something like cryptdevice=UUID=<the-LUKS-UUID>:mappedname to get the passphrase prompt during boot
<EriC^^> did you try that one?
<Ascavasaion> Goin to run it and see... if it does not work then clean install of something else.
<Ascavasaion> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> Ascavasaion: gl ;)
<jollydutchman> Not yet. No reason really, other than that I wanted to get an Ubuntu-specific answer before I just took a shot in the dark
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: gnome is 17.10 - such that 16.04 (u)buntu is unity as the Desktop .
<jollydutchman> Searching around I couldn't turn anything up on this specific kind of setup
<PizzaBurger> TJ-: Hello! How's progress?
<TJ-> jollydutchman: it doesn't need any, as long as you've got "BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.13.0-16-lowlatency root=/dev/mapper/VG_OS-ubuntu_16.04_rootfs" the initrd.img will take care of the LUKS side via cryptsetup tooling
<TJ-> PizzaBurger: I sent you some messages last night via memoserv; did you read them?
<jollydutchman> TJ-: I didn't get a passphrase prompt the first time it booted up with GRUB though. What gives?
<jollydutchman> Anyway, I'm firing up the live media right now to try to put together a rEFInd boot stanza using the options in the current GRUB configuration and I'll see what it does
<TJ-> jollydutchman: /boot/ is not encrypted in your case, so GRUB won't ask for a passphrase. It loads vmlinuz+initrd.img... initrd.img is responsible for asking for the passphrase, using cryptsetup + plymouth. When the initrd.img is generated using "update-initramfs -u" the cryptsetup hooks will be installed *If* there's an entry in /etc/crypttab for the rootfs
<jollydutchman> TJ-: So it's possible that my crypttab is not correct?
<TJ-> jollydutchman: so check you've a correct entry in /etc/crypttab, and then (via a chroot) use "update-initramfs -vu -k <version>" to get a verbose output and check cryptsetup is installing
<TJ-> jollydutchman: could be... as I say ^^^ use "-v" option to check what it being put in the initrd.img
<jollydutchman> This is a little bit of a hack the way I did it. Basically I ran the installer once just to let it encrypt the block device its own way, wiped the installation (but not the encryption container), created LVM in terminal, and then used the logical volumes in the custom partitioner and let the installer run a second time
<jollydutchman> So the installer may not have even been aware there was an encryption layer it needed to take care of
<TJ-> jollydutchman: I've done that too on occassion; that shouldn't affect things.
<jollydutchman> TJ-: The custom partitioner didn't have a virtual device for the encryption layer the second time through the installer like it did the first time
<jollydutchman> Just for LVM
<TJ-> jollydutchman: lvm2, cryptsetup, mdadm ... they all install 'hooks' into the initramfs-tools logic that will add config and binaries/SOs required for initrd.img to mount the rootfs
<TJ-> jollydutchman: assuming the installed image does have the package "cryptsetup" - check that!
<jollydutchman> I guess I'll find out soon enough since the live media is booted now
<TJ-> jollydutchman: "dpkg -l cryptsetup" should show "ii  cryptsetup ..." where "ii" means installed and config-installed
<Mirv> I'm very frustrated with a sudden problem with 16.04 LTS that I can't find any hints from anywhere so far... in short, the mouse events do not switch to the new window often / a lot of the time - keyboard does. meaning for example that if I switch to another window, the previously active window keeps on getting the actions. there's no way to fix it (sometimes switching and launching apps helps to switch the
<Mirv> "focus" once). it even happens if I do metacity --replace to switch from compiz/unity to another window manager! I also tried with and without HWE enablement.
<jollydutchman> Do I need to do anything to make sure I can chroot properly? Arch has its own arch-chroot script that takes care of everything, but this is the procedure I'm used to following for openSUSE: https://doc.opensuse.org/documentation/leap/startup/single-html/book.opensuse.startup/index.html#sec.trouble.data.recover.rescue.access
<jollydutchman> (Make sure proc, sys and dev are mounted properly in the chroot, basically)
<Mirv> and I even did a reinstallation of /. running on kaby lake system with intel graphics, but I really can't think of anything right now. memtest passed ok, I was wondering about random memory corruption or such but doesn't seem to be the case.
<Mirv> can't pinpoint anything in recent updates, but it might be something in there
<Mirv> I'll be on the channel if anyone else experiencing the same or any tips
<TJ-> jollydutchman: generally: "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/mapper/vg-rootfs /target; for n in proc sys dev dev/pts run; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/%n; done; sudo chroot /target; mount -a" (that last mounts inside the chroot based on it's fstab)
<TJ-> jollydutchman: typo... /target/%n should be /target/$n
<Mirv> with xev I can see what happens seems what I described - when the mouse events are "stuck" with xev window, it keeps on getting all the clicks and movements even when I'm in some other window (that doesn't have functional mouse, keyboard works fine)
<TJ-> Mirv: I recall seeing that once or twice... an application window seems to have 'captured' the mouse
<TJ-> Mirv: generally happened when I'd misclicked with a right-mouse or a drag operation
<Mirv> TJ-: right, that has happened sometimes, but this is of whole different scale - all apps, almost all the time, any user account (including guest)
<jollydutchman> TJ-: It appears that the installer didn't set @ (root subvolume) as the default btrfs subvolume. Should I do that?
<Mirv> the normal "try to rule out things" isn't working very well since prety much everything has been ruled out..
<Mirv> I'm especially baffled that switching to Metacity doesn't change a thing. it sounds like X.org level / driver thing, and I'd suspect a such regression but I've also tried different kernels and as said falling back to 16.04.0/.1 original hw stack (non-hwe-16.04)
<TJ-> Mirv: could it be the device itself misbehaving? does unplug/reconnect help?
<TJ-> jollydutchman: I'm not familar with btrfs so you're on your own there :)
<Mirv> TJ-: different mouse, different USB port, tried that too. I'm pretty good at this bug hunting, but I may have met my match :)
<TJ-> Mirv: nah, you've just giving it chance to go away before you get the sledgehammer :)
<TJ-> Mirv: I'd check on what applications/processes are starting up in the user profile. Does this happen in a Guest profile, or a new clean user profile?
<Mirv> TJ-: in Guest too, as said above
<TJ-> Mirv: sorry; I missed that
<Mirv> np
<TJ-> Mirv: have you searched the Launchpad bug tracker for similar reports?
<jollydutchman> TJ-: It appears I have no crypttab.
<Mirv> TJ-: yes, with all my might
<jollydutchman> Should I create one or is there a script I can use to generate one or something?
<Mirv> but now I've got some new... it really does happen on 16.04.3 live USB freshly booted. it can't be Ubuntu, this worked a few days ago still, it must be hardware level...
<TJ-> jollydutchman: is cryptsetup installed?
<Mirv> I'm glad I'm good at bisecting things but how on earth is this really happening :D
<jollydutchman> TJ-: Yes.
<jollydutchman> I'm not sure how to read this dpkg output though. Here: https://pastebin.com/aaSZHd22
<jollydutchman> Is this some kind of error?
<TJ-> jollydutchman: you'll need to write your own entry: something like: "LUKS_OS   UUID=f7175e39-2594-4cb9-b842-de2e1c208f61 /path/to/keyfile luks,discard"  if you were using a keyfile, for example, else use "none" there
<Mirv> is what you're talking about related to enabling luks afterwards?
<Mirv> I just did that when I tried my fresh / install, inserted the luks setup manually from a live session to grub, crypttab etc
<TJ-> jollydutchman: that output is good - the ASCII art top-left is lines joning the first 3 columns to the description of what the letters in the columns mean. First "i" means Desired state=installed, Second "i" means Status=installed
<jollydutchman> Mirv: Not sure if you're talking to me. The root installation is in LVM on top of LUKS, but I have no crypttab apparently, which means initramfs generation did not pull in the relevant crypto hooks, and I get no passphrase prompt when I boot
<ioria> jollydutchman,   maybe hit an old  bug :  check #15   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1168115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1168115 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "crypttab not generated in /etc/" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> Mirv: are you using any keyboard+mouse combination gestures or similar? Obviously an application is grabbing focus and not releasing it. As I said earlier, mostly I saw that when I was drag-selecting and moved outside the application's window - it retained the grab
<Mirv> jollydutchman: yes. right, that's my cup of tea too since I do non-encrypted installation on encrypted hard disk :) crypttab is needed, but I've usually gone through some extra hoops before getting cryptsetup really on initramfs and grub properly setup.
<Mirv> TJ-: sorry, I didn't yet update you on my last minutes' findings. thank you for listening, I often tend to find the last critical bit of info when I first complain publicly. so once I found out it happens on USB live session too, I figured out it must be hw. and then I realized that even though I tried different mouse, I tried it at the same time as the other one was plugged. so until I say "aaaargh, it
<Mirv> happened again" it currently seems the mouse / USB plug got broken and started sending some stuck events or whatever that caused this event stuckness in specific window.
<TJ-> Mirv: so you've got a workaround now?
<TJ-> Mirv: I'd just clean the mouse with IPA ... amazing what that can do once it's switches and optical sensor is clean
<Mirv> TJ-: yes, the real solution is to find that sledgehammer and get rid of that faulty mouse + USB receiver for good so that no-one ever needs to go through what I did
<Mirv> TJ-: it's actually a trackball mouse
<TJ-> Mirv: USB Receiver??? batteries? replace them/recharge them!
<TJ-> Mirv: I have a BT mouse, with 2 AA sized batteries. Every few days I have to remove the batteries and polish the terminals and replace them because it loses the connection! For ages I thought they were going flat until I discovered this!
<Mirv> that said, I tested that my backups are pretty solid so that I can reinstall / and untar "system-backup-files.tar", apt install $(cat installed-important-packages.txt) and I've pretty solid experience with no critical lost system config
<Mirv> TJ-: yeah, I'll try a few things with the problematic mouse/receiver when I have time, for now I'm happy that it's a simple problem
<TJ-> Mirv: cables/wireless > power > hardware > software -- that's the order I always consider :)
<Mirv> sounds very wise :)
<jollydutchman> Which GRUB packages are installed by default when the installer runs? I've regenerated my initramfs so I should be ready to update my rEFInd configuration and I need to uninstall all the GRUB stuff
<jollydutchman> Sorry for asking a question with an obvious solution, but it's going to take me a while to get as familiar with apt as with pacman
<jollydutchman> sudo apt remove grub2 gave me the response: Package 'grub2' is not installed, so not removed
<jollydutchman> But I definitely had Ubuntu GRUB installed to my EFI system partition when I completed the installation
<TJ-> jollydutchman: it should be grub-efi as the meta-package, which'll depend on several others that contain the actual 'stuff' - do "apt list --installed  '*grub*' "
<jollydutchman> Yeah, I think I figured it out. Now when I list grub packages it says I've got some residual config files
<jollydutchman> Is there an apt command to remove config files when uninstalling? How can I get rid of these?
<TJ-> jollydutchman: and if you're not aware of it - Debian/Ubuntu are HOT on ensuring every tool as a man-page so the goto for getting your head around the tooling, e.g. "man apt", "man dpkg" etc
<TJ-> jollydutchman: "purge"
<jollydutchman> Well obviously reading the manpage for apt is on the agenda lol
<jollydutchman> I'd like to have a bootable system first
<TJ-> jollydutchman: "apt purge <package>"
<TJ-> jollydutchman: apt deals with dependencies between packages; dpkg is for individual packages - apt calls on dpkg to do the heavy lifting of install/remove/etc
<jollydutchman> Yeah, dpkg is alright. The absolute abundance of packages is appreciated
<jollydutchman> I always miss the dead simple syntax of pacman whenever I use anything else though
<TJ-> jollydutchman: some other useful commands: "apt-cache policy <package>" to figure out where it comes from and what versions of a package are available. "apt-cache search <regexp>" to discover packages. "apt-cache search -n <regexp>" for searching only on names
<Mirv> jollydutchman: sorry I need to go, but in random order tips that might or might not be useful for your LUKS stuff... a) update-initramfs -v makes it easy to grep if cryptsetup is now included on your initramfs after your latest changes or not b) in case you go desperate with initramfs cryptsetup inclusion not happening, try adding modules to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules (cryptroot, cryptsetup, askpass,
<Mirv> dm_crypt) and CRYPTSETUP=y to /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf - those are probably not needed though when doing it "right", but I've kept them. c) for similar desparate situations with not functional booting even if cryptsetup is there, my /etc/default/grub has http://paste.ubuntu.com/26014199/ (also, needed multiple attempts before discard really worked with luks for me)
<Mirv> "when in doubt, panic and try everything" is my motto
<jollydutchman> Mirv: I have an HDD, so trim support is irrelevant for me. But good tips
<TJ-> jollydutchman: finding out what other packages will be pulled in via Depends: or Recommends: "apt-cache depends <package>"
<Mirv> right, the discard bits are not needed thus
<jollydutchman> And 5400rpm no less. I was stunned to find Apple puts crap like that in iMacs
<jollydutchman> It's not the most recent model, but it's fairly new. Fortunately it's a work computer
<Mirv> 5400rpm is all the craze in mass producted products, I guess it's worth the $1 saved for them. also things like game consoles keep on using those.
<jollydutchman> No way. My Xbox has a 5400 rpm HDD in it?
<jollydutchman> You would think at least for the more recent HD games that would be a bottleneck for high res texture files
<TJ-> Depends on the internal cache and usage pattern. small random files will induce latency, but large continguous files won't
<Mirv> I guess they trust that enough software engineering for streaming data into RAM from slow media works around issues enough
<Mirv> and I'm sure MS and Sony have spent a lot of time into thinking how games are packaged/ordered in both Blu-Ray media and the actual HDD installations to minimize random seeks
<TJ-> I think that's why HDDs advertised for "digital video recorders" are a way of getting rid of 5400 rpm drives
<TJ-> jollydutchman: hows your cryptsetup/initrd coming along?
<snkcld> i installed the nvidia proprietary drivers and its working perfectly fine. whats the easiest way for me to, at boot, select whether i want those used or not? fwiw adding "blacklist nvidia" does not prevent the module from installing
<rasputin880> where can I go to ask a question about gedit? particularly how to get plugins for it nowadays? I have gnome-ubuntu installed right now.
<jollydutchman> TJ-: Still working on my rEFInd configuration
<jollydutchman> My initrd is probably fine. It looks like crypto files were installed in the image as they should be
<oerheks> rasputin880, see the gedit plugin package, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit-plugins
<jollydutchman> But I probably shouldn't have purged those GRUB packages just now because I was relying on grub.cfg to make sure I got my kernel command line right
<oerheks> !info gedit-plugins
<ubottu> gedit-plugins (source: gedit-plugins): set of plugins for gedit. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.22.0-2 (artful), package size 8 kB, installed size 21 kB
<TJ-> jollydutchman: did you lose /boot/grub/grub.cfg then? :D
<jollydutchman> TJ-: Well I purged everything GRUB. So yes
<jollydutchman> I'm smart
<jollydutchman> Alright, moment of truth
<rasputin880> I've done this part. There is no way seen to enable them from within gedit now.
<rasputin880> i can download and compile gedit and then add the plugins but I'd think there was some way this shouldn't be necessary
<oerheks> gedit> edit > preferences> [tab] plugins .. no need to build, just install gedit-plugins
<rasputin880> ok im just so not use to this setup i guess
<rasputin880> i thought it'd be like you said
<jollydutchman> TJ-: Stuck at rescue shell
<rasputin880> but yea i had to click on the bar above separate from the actual app (don't know the proper name of this)
<jollydutchman> If I had to guess, I've somehow specified the root device wrong
<jollydutchman> Here's my boot stanza: https://pastebin.com/fGuNY2iV
<jollydutchman> OH
<jollydutchman> Just remembering that the top level of the btrfs is set as the default
<jollydutchman> That's probably it
<azureus> good night
<azureus> please paste link simple to install and coonfiguration refind
<lordcirth_work> azureus, we've done that twice already.  I recommend you find someone who speaks your native language.
<azureus> help me please
<jollydutchman> azureus: I use rEFInd. What's your question?
<azureus> tutorial installation and configuration refind on ubuntu
<jollydutchman> apt-get install refind should get you started?
<azureus> no understand website
<jollydutchman> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/installing.html
<jollydutchman> Is this the website you're referring to?
<azureus> no understand
<azureus> explain  please
<lordcirth_work> azureus, what is your native language?
<azureus> portuguese
<lordcirth_work> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<oerheks> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<oerheks> oh
<alteregoa> good morning
<hggdh> oerheks: it seems #ubuntu-br is the general support channel in pt_*, while #ubuntu-pt is just a local (social) channel
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> 16.04LTS, firefox 57.0, installing FlashGot it says "you have version 10.0, need at least 14.0" - what's this?
<jollydutchman> Is FlashGot even FF57 compatible? Most of the old addons don't work any more.
<LastDream> exit
<jollydutchman> I'm still not getting past initramfs.
<jollydutchman> Here's my boot stanza currently: https://pastebin.com/MZAQtLBb
<gluon> apt-get update is yielding this error, is it common?
<gluon> https://pastebin.com/FV27ptJY
<oerheks> gluon, this happens sometimes, part of the error log: Mirror sync in progress?
<oerheks> try again in a few minutes
<gluon> yeah, i suppose it's what it says
<gluon> i downloaded that file manually and indeed the checksum is wrong
<gluon> a sync is indeed in progress probably
<PizzaBurger> TJ-: hey, so I've just read the messages you sent me. You noted that I shouldn't use it until you tell me to
<shugz> Hey guys. How I'm running ubuntu with i3wm and I'm trying to move it to my ssd (with my windows) so it boots up faster. How do I do that?
<alkisg> shugz: gparted has a copy/paste partition function
<shugz> alkisg: I have windows running on the SSD aswell. I'll look up what gpart is.
<shugz> I have a 512 SSD + 3 tb HDD. I have windows on ssd and ubuntu with 40gb on the HDD. I want to move it over to SSD so it boots faster.
<alkisg> shugz: you can also use dd if the target partition is at least same size, or larger
<shugz> alkisg: What does that mean? My windows definitly has more partition space.
<shugz> alkisg: Also I can't get gparted to run. Needs root permission. I tried pkexec gparted, but it says this: Authentication is required to run the GParted Partition Editor
<shugz> Authenticating as: Ash,,, (shugu)
<shugz> Password:
<shugz> polkit-agent-helper-1: error response to PolicyKit daemon: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: No session for cookie
<shugz> ==== AUTHENTICATION FAILED ===
<shugz> Error executing command as another user: Not authorized
<Maxpm> It's probably going to be more complicated than a simple dd.
<Maxpm> You'll likely need to update /etc/fstab, for instance.
<Maxpm> And reconfigure the bootloader.
<alkisg> shugz: use the menu, gparted is in the menu
<shugz> i have i3wm. Don't have a menu lol
<alkisg> sudo gparted then
<Mathisen> shugz, you have dmenu
<Mathisen> shugz, super + d
<shugz> yeah. What should I type? I already tried gparted
<shugz> okay
<shugz> it worked. I used sudo
<shugz> it says I have 454 GB under /dev/sda2
<shugz> /dev/sda1 ntsf Sys Reserved 500 MB. /dev/sda2 ntfs 464 GB, /dev/sda3 btfs 800 MB
<shugz> How do I move it to the ssd? I have sda: 465 GB and sdb 2.73 TB (HDD)
<Maxpm> shugz: Create a new partition on the SSD at least as big as your Ubuntu HDD partition.  Then, copy the HDD partition contents to the SSD partition.  Then, fix up /etc/fstab and maybe the bootloader.  And maybe the initramfs?
<shugz> Maxpm: Okay. Let me try that. Thank you!
<alkisg> dd clones the partition, creating the same uuid, thus no changes are needed in fstab. The boot loader used is efi, which means it doesn't require installation since it'll use the same uuid. The initramfs isn't related.
<Maxpm> Ah, I didn't realize dd copied UUID.
<Maxpm> You'll probably need to change the UUID of the old partition then, so you don't have two partitions with the same UUID, right?
<TJ-> UUID of file-systems only needs changing if this is a copy, not a *move*
<TJ-> and a 'local copy' at that - copying to a separate system will work fine
<alexas> help me please, to use clonezilla I have to boot from external (perhaps live) system, because the disk that should be cloned have to be unmounted, right?
<leftyfb> alexas: http://clonezilla.org/downloads/download.php?branch=stable
<leftyfb> alexas: then http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live-doc.php
<alexas> leftyfb: aha, didn't know it exist, thank you sir
<rich_> anyone have ideas why my ubuntu server and the local network is getting 100mb download, and connected directly to the modem im getting 200mb down, is ubuntu throttling this speed somehow?
<leftyfb> rich_: so you're running ubuntu and when you plug your ubuntu machine into your network(switch?) you're getting 100mb but when you plug your ubuntu machine into the modem directly you're getting 200mb
<leftyfb> ?
<Ben64> rich_: could be all sorts of stuff, router doesn't support gbit, switch doesn't support gbit, cable doesn't support gbit, nic doesn't support gbit
<leftyfb> rich_: if you answer yes to my question above, the issue has absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu
<rich_> all nic's are 10/1000 i have ubuntu acting as my router with a static IP address  i can speed test from the ubuntu and get 220 down, but my LAN is only getting 100mb
<rich_> the lan side seems throttled
<rich_> maybe nic card drivers?
<Poster> you can use ethtool to check your link speed and if you have multiple computers you can stress test it with iperf
<rich_> ok will try ethtool
<rich_> how can i paste my ethtool results for someone to look at?
<Ben64> paste.ubuntu.com
<rich_> can someone look at https://paste.ubuntu.com/26014972/ for me please
<Poster> Speed: 100Mb/s
<rich_> aye...   Any help setting this?
<Poster> Whatever you're connected to and/or the cable you are using is only capable of 100 megabit
<rich_> ohhhh
<rich_> ty
<Poster> np ; gl
<Poster> You only need 4 conductors to make a 100 megabit link, it is possible for a gigabit capable cable to be assembled incorrectly and work at 100 megabit but not 1000 megabit
<alexas> why if I change the dns in /etc/resolv.conf - my system got it reset to the defaults?
<alexas> ubuntu 17.10
<tatertotz> alexas: because it tells you in the file itself it will be overwritten.
<rich_> was cable  thanks a ton
<tatertotz> alexas: did you see that while you were "changing dns in resolve.conf"?????????
<Poster> rich_: ok glad it was an easy fix
<pavlos> rich_: there is auto-negotiation between your cable modem and your rj45 ... if they are capable of 1Gbps, they will
<tatertotz> alexas: or did you totally choose to ignore that even though it was in ALL CAPS
<tatertotz> ?
<alexas> tatertotz: sorry i don't understand your point, can you maybe rephrase it pls.
<Poster> alexas: if you look in the comment section of /etc/resolv.conf you will see that it gets overwritten programatically, it has been that way for some time
<tatertotz> alexas: never mind..carry on
<TJ-> alexas: /etc/resolv.conf is a symbolic link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf which is managed by - surprise, surprise - the resolvconf tooling :)
<alexas> ee it, sorry for being so lame
<alexas> /s/ee/see
<alexas> s/*
<rich_> where are routes being loaded from when i reboot my machine?  there a config file someplace i keep having to issue  sudo route del 162.155.9.81 dev enp4s0  after restart
<alexas> maybe someone will be kind and help me understand how to fix dnscrypt settings under ubuntu 17, my config is running under 127.0.0.2 but if I set this in my network manager as default dns it apparently did not work
<rich_> and there is also 2 default gatewas i have to remove one: sudo route del default dev enp4s0
<rich_>   when i restart
<alexas> set DHCP to manual too
<TJ-> rich_: does the system have multiple NICs which all use DHCP?
<rich_> only the local nic card is running dhcp
<rich_> i mean by saying, i am running dhcp for my lan machines
<TJ-> rich_: that's a DHCP *server* for other clients? I'm on about a DHCP *client* on the problem system
<alexas> never mind
<rich_> oh no thi sis my ubuntu server
<rich_> the server after restarts seems to add a couple routes i am not desiring :)
<puxavida> u
<TJ-> rich_: routes are set by the interface IP/CIDR, then default routes come from either the DHCP lease or a 'gateway' configuration
<pavlos> rich_: look at your /etc/network/interfaces
<rich_> will loook now ty
<rich_> nothing in the interfaces file looks like a default file
<TJ-> rich_: is the system using ifupdown (/etc/network/interfaces) for configuring it's network?
<rich_> i do not believe so is there a way to check?  this is the default ubuntu desktop install
<TJ-> rich_: which ubuntu release?
<TJ-> rich_: desktop generally uses Network Manager. check the Connection Editor for the configured interfaces.
<jwtiyar> hey , did you get firefox 57 from apt update?
<Ben64> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 57.0+build4-0ubuntu0.17.10.5 (artful), package size 45043 kB, installed size 171518 kB
<Ben64> yep
<jwtiyar> Ben64, but i didnt
<Ben64> ok
<jwtiyar> i dont know why
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu? did you 'apt update' ?
<jwtiyar> Ben64, 17.10 , yes i did
<Ben64> then pick a different mirror
<kostkon> jwtiyar, apt policy firefox ?
<jwtiyar> Ben64, but i think there problem with source.list
<rich_> TJ:  Can you look at this:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/26015196/
<jwtiyar> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26015198/
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> I have added a @daily cronjob but it doesn't run ever
<kostkon> jwtiyar, please run  sudo apt update and then apt policy again.  paste both outputs
<MrJones> in /etc/syslog there are only /etc/cron.hourly mentions and /etc/cron.daily/popularity-contest - is there anything I need to do to enable daily cronjobs for the root crontab (crontab -e for root)?
<MrJones> since it seems like cron didn't even attempt to run it
<ztane> hmm how to get the global menu or sth working on 17.10
<ztane> my kde programs don't seem to show menu *at all* now
<TJ-> rich_: not this one again! You've got TWO interfaces connected to the modem?
<TJ-> rich_: so each one sets a default route
<ztane> (in "unity" gnome3)
<rich_> i only have 1 nic card plugged into modem
<rich_> and the other to my lan switch
<jwtiyar> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26015212/  ,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26015217/
<MrJones> anyone? it shouldn't be that hard just to get a daily cronjob running..
<rich_> the help you gave me the other day has worked great it just seems to me something is adding thoes unnessary routes and slowing things down
<kostkon> jwtiyar, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest51> hi guys I installed Ubuntu on a 2 in 1 with accellerometere but iio-sensor isnt' working, i found a workaround by running "watch -n 0.1 cat '/sys/bus/iio/devices/iio:device'*/*raw*" and I would like to have this command running on startup in order to have the rotation workin without doing anything else.
<TJ-> rich_: and I bet your LAN switch is also connected to the modem
<Guest51> The problem is that I do not know how to do it properly since  cromtab -e and the stratup application instrument didn't work, can you help me
<TJ-> rich_: lines 5 and 6 show you have 2 interfaces each with the same upstream gateway. Either you've configured that manually (so change it) or else it's coming via DHCP which implies both interfaces are reaching the modem
<MrJones> why would a crontab -e (as root) @daily cronjob not run? there is no /etc/cron.allow, but in /var/log/syslog the only mentions of cron are CRON[28548]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly) and CRON[10748]: (root) CMD (   test -x /etc/cron.daily/popularity-contest && /etc/cron.daily/popularity-contest --crond)
<MrJones> which looks to me like it only runs hourly cron but not actually the daily script. I can run the script directly just fine, but it doesn't seem to run inside cron ever
<rich_> Where would this config be at?  I may have configured it manually and dont remember what file :)  I know I know...  this is all new to me so I get lost sometimes!
<TJ-> rich_: well I'm not Clairvoyant! If you don't know! I told you, check the Network Manager Connection Editor
<rich_> im betting while trying to set things up I may have configured that is some file somewhere
<rich_> :) ok
<rich_> can I have NO gateway in the connection editor for the lan side?  Ow or better yet what should that interface have as a gateway
<jerichowasahoax> rich_: do you have DHCP on your network
<TJ-> rich_: of course, it doesn't need a gateway
<jwtiyar> sorry kostkon my internet disconnected
<TJ-> rich_: a gateway host  is only required if this system needs to send traffic to a network outside it's own - you've already got that on the Internet NIC
<jwtiyar> this is the out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/26015276/
<jwtiyar> kostkon, source.list is ok?
<DrManhattan> I've tried out 17.10 but the keyboard input is very screwy. When I go into console, the symbols "^@" are repeated over and over. I tried google and didn't find any solutions. Does anyone here know what causes this or is it simply a bug in 17.10 that makes the release incompatible with my system?
<jerichowasahoax> have you got a stuck meta key maybe
<jerichowasahoax> (a.k.a. super key, "windows key")
<jerichowasahoax> DrManhattan: that was meant for you, sorry
<pavlos> MrJones: can you pastebin the script you use in cron.daily ... I assume it is chmod +x
<jerichowasahoax> rich_: i scrolled up and found your pastebin - why are you connecting two interfaces to the same network anyway?
<DrManhattan> there are no stuck keys. I tried it with a different keyboard and got the same result
<pavlos> MrJones: the script usually does not have an extension like .sh
<kostkon> jwtiyar, you could try the following: open your software and updates and select a different server/mirror
<DrManhattan> also 16.04 works fine
<jwtiyar> kostkon, source.list is ok?
<kostkon> jwtiyar, looks fine as far as i can see
<alexas> my dns down, where to look to fix that? in network manager it is set to default and systemd-resolver and systemd-resolved.service is both running
<Guest51> MrJones in crontab I set the @reboot parameter instead of @daily one and even after rebooting it didn't work
<alexas> ubuntu 17.10
<jwtiyar> kostkon, ok was main server i changed to united states
<jwtiyar> kostkon, same
<kostkon> jwtiyar, press refresh and/or then open your updater and check for updates
<DrManhattan> I think perhaps I'm just not going to use 17.10 - that bug is horrid and makes the entire release useless to me
<jerichowasahoax> DrManhattan: does "the console" refer to the TTY or the terminal emulator in the applications menu
<DrManhattan> jerichowasahoax TTY, not terminal app
<jwtiyar> kostkon, unitedstates same result now changed to romania and still the same
<ztane> DrManhattan: ^@ means the NUL character...
<jwtiyar> no new updates
<ztane> that indeed sounds very very very wrong
<DrManhattan> Yeah and 16.04 works perfectly
<DrManhattan> it's not a hardware flaw
<kostkon> jwtiyar, you could try recreating your sources list manually with this generator https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<jwtiyar> kostkon, but istill think the problem is source.list becuase i remember i edited and removed some things
<jwtiyar> kostkon, ok
<jwtiyar> kostkon, iam from iraq the server for iraq not working , can i choose germany ?
<jwtiyar> its faster than iraq
<jerichowasahoax> DrManhattan: i have 17.10 open in qemu at the moment and don't have this problem, so it's not inherent to 17.10
<kostkon> jwtiyar, i gues
<kostkon> s
<DrManhattan> jerichowasahoax obviously not on all hardware, but definitely on this. I've put 17.10 on an intel based HP workstation and it worked fine too. I fear there's a compatibility issue with my hardware - something I haven't seen in linux in quite some time
<jerichowasahoax> DrManhattan: if you haven't blown away the 17.10 install on the affected system yet, you might try updating it
<jerichowasahoax> ssh in if you have to
<jwtiyar> kostkon, i cant install curl its not finding it from apt install curl :(
<jerichowasahoax> with any luck, it's a regression, and kernel devs have already noticed it and been yelled at by linus about it :V
<jwtiyar> kostkon, will try gedit
<ztane> but seriously no one is talking about the menu?!
<ztane> no one of you have any problems with application menus in 17.10?
<DrManhattan> I did, nothing I did made any difference whatsoever
<DrManhattan> I HATE bothering people in IRC for answers, it's my last resort :)
<jerichowasahoax> it's only really a bother if you're being a jerkwad about it
<jerichowasahoax> which you're not
<ztane> argh I looked at my logs.
<ztane> there was one guy, who did join the channel last month. Asked about menus not being visible in kde apps, waited for hours, then left, never to be seen again.
<jerichowasahoax> ztane: what
<jerichowasahoax> s your actual question
<ztane> 23:55·04 < ztane> my kde programs don't seem to show menu *at all* now
<ztane> after upgrading to 17.10.
<jerichowasahoax> meaning "they only show in kde"?
<ztane> I don't have kde.
<ztane> I had 17.04.
<kostkon> ztane, in unity or gnome shell?
<ztane> they worked in unity.
<ztane> now it seems they're somewhat in limbo, thinking they should have the global menu or something :F
<jerichowasahoax> are you certain the shortcuts didn't have some sort of "only show in unity" option turned on
<jerichowasahoax> do they exist in /usr/share/applications/
<ztane> jerichowasahoax: the applications do not have the menubar in them...
<ztane> in the windows...
<ztane> window(s)
<jerichowasahoax> oh, that's what's happening
<ztane> the "File Edit Window Help"
<jerichowasahoax> i have even less of an idea
<ztane> that happened for firefox and chromium too, and Slack client and whatnot :F
<ztane> hmm also nautilus, which is not a kde program, hmhmh.
<jerichowasahoax> it's not as silly as "did you try hovering over the titlebar", is it
<jerichowasahoax> it seems like you're past that step but i'd like to at least have it on record
<kostkon> ztane, gnome shell apps have client side decorations in place of menus
<ztane> kostkon: hmm, yeah.
<ztane> jerichowasahoax: yeah, tried hovering, everything
<rek> hi baby....can we check why i can't login into x?
<lordcirth> rek, read /var/log/Xorg.0.log, to start with
<chachan> hey. I want to have a script inside a cron and I have something in cron file like /script.sh > logs/log-$(date "+%m%d%Y").log
<chachan> but when I check syslog I noticed the job was executed like /script.sh > logs/log-$(date "").log
<chachan> is date formatting overlapping something related to crontab?
<fizk> Hey everyone, is there a way we can setup a separate DNS system, in case the Net Neutrality thing goes south on December 14?
<leftyfb> fizk: not only is that not an ubuntu support topic, it's not going to solve much
<fizk> leftyfb: yeah, i have no idea which tech channel to ask in
#ubuntu 2017-11-22
<capella> You want to route faster than the networks will allow you for the hardware implementation they've also provided?
<capella> Or just jump channel up for free?
<arooni> where do i control how long the display is on before it goes off
<VileGent> powe management or screensaver
<arooni> cool; i think it was blank screen after 15 min
<arooni> that i changed to never
<VileGent> now check your power saving as well
<Sven_vB> a shell script shall that I'll use on most of my computers shall guess how long to expect my text editor to load. my desktop PCs and notebooks are fast, my netbooks take a little longer. is there a good *and* easy way to guess whether it's running on a netbook, that's more future proof than hostnames or vendor/model?
<Sven_vB> aka can I give my future self a better chance of not having to adapt it to the next netbook?
<blkadder> tl;dr Reason #983473 why it is a really, really bad idea to store credentials in plaintext in Github: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-21/uber-concealed-cyberattack-that-exposed-57-million-people-s-data
<blkadder> Sorry wrong channel :-)
<JoshuaD> What's the easiest/best way to do graphical file sharing over local network with thunar?
<t0no6a> JoshuaD : I use smthg like this https://bipedu.wordpress.com/2013/01/15/add-right-click-samba-share-in-thunarxfce-file-manager/
<JoshuaD> sweet i'll try it out. thanks
<rosa> what would i need to do to make systemd-nspawn think that cgroups hierarchy is not used
<tharkun> What is the best way to have a dynamic dns service recognize what ip I have for an ubuntu seerver? What package on the repos should I install?
<bilb_ono> whats the thing you have to use for port forwarding? like ssh allow?
<bilb_ono> I have it forwarding port 1022 on my router to my machines local ip
<bilb_ono> my home computer is refusing connections on port 1022 even though they are being forwarded by my router basically
<bilb_ono> I did install openssh-server
<jrp93> bilb_ono, you want to use 1022 to ssh?
<jrp93> jrp93, you have to manually change it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jrp93> bilb_ono *
<bilb_ono> jrp93: ah I see
<jrp93> 22 by default
<rosa> Does ANYONE here know about systemd-nspawn? -_-
<mutante> rosa: probably, but people never say "yes" to respond to "does anyone know about X" questions, never seen it a single time
<mutante> rosa: try with the more detailed question right away
<rosa>  i get Failed to determine whether the unified cgroups hierarchy is used: No medium found
<gamertrish> hey guys, im on 1.7.10 and im not getting sound on more then 1 program at a time. is there anyone that can help me figure this out? im awfully new to linux
<Toadisattva> I'm getting an error "error: C++ style comments are not allowed in ISO C90" when trying to run a make command after a successful ./configure
<Toadisattva> any idea how to fix that?
<Toadisattva> lubuntu 16.04
<capella> comment #6 sounds helpful https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191523
<Sterist> can someone please walk me through setting up LAN file transfer? 2 Ubuntu pc's on A.A. one amd other i386
<Sterist> disregard, turns out I don't have much time. will ask again some time in the next week
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, hi all! :)
<alkisg> I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1733776. I wonder, is it just me or is that really annoying? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1733776 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Request to display the package name along with the synopsis" [Undecided,New]
<aiena> I am on kubuntu 16.04. But the issue I am experiencing is a more generic issue. My xapian databases are not being generate properly causing a kdeinit5 crash. As a result synaptic also crashes. Running update-apt-xapian-index
<aiena> crashes with a 'ValueError: could not convert string to int' from python how I resolve this?
<aiena> err I mean synaptic also crashes because of the xapian database
<aiena> is there a way to cleany regenerate all xapian databases fresh
<aiena> not sure how this actually works.
<alkisg> aiena: what's using xapian in kde? It's not preinstalled in ubuntu/ubuntu-mate anymore
<alkisg> Software center was using it in 14.04, but it's not preinstalled in 16.04 as they switched to gnome-software
<aiena> alkisg: I dont know maybe installing synaptic install xapian
<alkisg> I have synaptic without xapian
<aiena> *installed
<alkisg> Try to remove it and see; cancel it of course
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: a screenshot would be nice to that bug
<aiena> I dont know what is using it
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: good idea
<aiena> alkisg: how do I restrict search to installed packages only
<alkisg> aiena: apt purge --dry-run --auto-remove apt-xapian-index
<aiena> alkisg: ah it is plasma-muon the kubuntu package manager which is not part of KDE by default
<aiena> and some plasma-discover too
<alkisg> OK, so you do need it
<aiena> one minute let me pastebin
<alkisg> Nah I was just wondering if you can completely remove it
<alkisg> If you want to use plasma-muon, you can't...
<aiena> alkisg: http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/69b6fb53
<aiena> I dont want plasma-muon I use the terminal for all package management needs
<aiena> I wonder why libopencv would use it
<alkisg> aiena: there are other things there like software-properties-kde etc, so don't remove it
<aiena> and libgles1-mesa
<alkisg> What's the exact output of `sudo update-apt-xapian-index` ?
<alkisg> libgles etc are just installed in your system without a dependency, and autoremove prompts to remove them
<aiena> alkisg: is it bad to run this with sudo -i?
<alkisg> I.e. apt purge --dry-run --auto-remove will also show them
<alkisg> No, it's fine if you run sudo -i <enter> update-apt-xapian-index
<aiena> alkisg: http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/01bb4116
<aiena> I ran this command because it was suggested as a fix for synaptic crashing with xapian database error. On further investigation I noticed that kdeinit5 was crashing and it had the xapian lib in the stack trace so I though they are related.
<alkisg> aiena: try the suggestions in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/1021474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021474 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index crashes with Unpickling Error in init() invalid load key" [Undecided,Expired]
<alkisg> I.e. deleting a corrupted file there
<aiena> alkisg: this isz the kdeinit5 stacktrace http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/32f117d4
<alkisg> aiena: or this: sudo update-apt-xapian-index --force
<aiena> no -force also gives valueError
<alkisg> Or this: sudo update-apt-xapian-index --verbose --force --batch-mode (and if it still crashes paste the output)
<aiena> *--force
<alkisg> I meant after the first suggestion which you didn't read :D " Try deleting the file and then running update-apt-xapian-index again: $ sudo rm /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/cataloged_times.p"
<aiena> yes it is not crashing anymore it is doing some work
<aiena> and it seemed to rebuild the index
<aiena> thank you
<alkisg> If that fixes it, the next question is, "why was that file corrupted? do you have more corrupted things in your installation? "
<alkisg> E.g. disk/file system failures...
<aiena> hmm no
<aiena> not that I know of
<aiena> how do I check
<alkisg> Try sudo apt install debsums; sudo debsums -s
<alkisg> This will at least check things under /usr
<luxio> Does anyone have any recommendations for ebook readers on Ubuntu?
<aiena> alkisg: ok debsums -s is running it is not giving any output I'll tell you when it completes
<alkisg> aiena: if it doesn't produce anything, it's a good sign
<aiena> ok so far no output still. Let it complete.
<lotuspsychje> !info calibre | luxio
<ubottu> luxio: calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.7.0+dfsg-2 (artful), package size 22662 kB, installed size 49714 kB
<aiena> !info sigil
<ubottu> sigil (source: sigil): multi-platform ebook editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8+dfsg-2build2 (artful), package size 1847 kB, installed size 5638 kB
<aiena> alkisg: bad news debsums gave some output
<aiena> alkisg: http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/bb3ca0ba
<aiena> but these are compiled pyc files
<aiena> I dont think a package should countain them
<alkisg> aiena: no problem there, just bad packaging
<aiena> alkisg: thanks
<aiena> alkisg: guess something else corrupted the database like a system freeze
<aiena> anyway going to relogin and see if kdeinit5 crashes after few seconds
<alkisg> Possibly
<aiena2> thank you alkisg rebuilding the xapian databases appears to have solved the problem.
<alkisg> np
<lotuspsychje> would about:config settings be used on a firefox update, or be resetted?
<aiena2> I think it would be reused
<aiena2> I think it resides in the home dir and not in the root
<aiena2> so it would be reused
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: reused. They are stored in ~/.mozilla.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<cluelessperson> hey guys, how do I set a host and ip permanently?
<ducasse> cluelessperson: please rephrase, what are you trying to achieve?
<cluelessperson> ducasse:   When I type "hostname" into the browser, I want it set by like my resolv.conf
<cluelessperson> but permanent
<ducasse> you can add it to /etc/hosts
<BlackDalek> I need help trying to enable WiFi on Acer Aspire L3600. rfkilll list tells me it's hard blocked: yes. There is NO switch for wifi on this type of machine. WiFi card is a Qualcomm Atheros AR9485. Where do I start?
<BlackDalek> This is not a laptop.
<BlackDalek> bit quiet today... is the weekend already?
<BlackDalek> is it*
<ducasse> still morning here, it's normally quiet for another hour or two
<BlackDalek> ok
<BlackDalek> If this stupid Acer computer insists on making ALL WiFi cards I install hard blocked, then will using an external USB WiFi dongle get around the problem or will that just get hard blocked too?
<hateball> BlackDalek: it shouldnt be blocked, no
<BlackDalek> Do USB Wifi dongles work in Ubuntu?
<xcom169> hello all!
<xcom169> Can you run Wine normally on 17 10 ubuntu ( w. wayland ) ?
<hateball> BlackDalek: Provided the chipset is supported, the kernel doesnt really care if it is USB or PCI or whatever
<hateball> xcom169: afaik it should start xwayland
<xcom169> hateball: for me it won't work
<xcom169> wine just crashes
<hateball> I suppose you could ask in ##winehq
<hateball> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hateball> #winehq it is, since it is official...
<hateball> Personally I use nvidia+plasma so no wayland for me, cant help you test...
<xcom169> hateball: Maybe I could
<hateball> xcom169: if anything it is more likely to have regular users of wine :)
<Neo1> what does message mean dns servercould not be found?
<Neo1> I created subdomen on my VPS http://kselax.kselax.ru and can't reach it using ordinary browsers. When I use TOR browser I get site
<Neo1> What is the problem?
<Neo1> it's in chrome http://prntscr.com/hdnh6b
<Neo1> it is in TOR browser http://prntscr.com/hdnhb5
<indistylo> I want to install the spotify-client, I added the repo to source list and now having some dependency issues --> https://paste.debian.net/996984/ , How to resolve this?
<JFox762> Hi guys, is there a way to change my "desktop switcher" to the quadrant style ?
<JFox762> I prefer the Quadrant style to the, listed version that exists.
<gluon> JFox762: maybe with some gnome extension, did you search there?
<gluon> assuming you're using gnome
<JFox762> Im on 17.10 Ubuntu
<gluon> okay, gnome 3 then
<indistylo> any equivalent of hotspot shield?
<gluon> JFox762: search for switcher here: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<gluon> and see if there's any extension that does what you want
<Erwyn> hello there
<Erwyn> I have ubuntu 17.10 and since a few days my internet is not working anymore
<Erwyn> I found what it is it's a dns issue
<Erwyn> in my resolv.conf I have nameserver 127.0.1.1
<Erwyn> if I replace with nameserver 8.8.8.8 everything is fine
<Erwyn> I've read it's a dnsmasq thing but got lost there
<anddam> ohhh, apropos my yesterday issue about pdfsig built from poppler source on Xenial not finding its libpoppler.so.72, a logout did the trick
<anddam> there's a db of libraries ldd need to refresh
<anddam> s/$/?/
<anddam> ah ldconfig(8)
<lesshaste> what does "set to manually installed mean" in texlive-binaries is already the newest version (2015.20160222.37495-1).
<lesshaste> texlive-binaries set to manually installed.
<alkisg> lesshaste: you install package a which depends on package b, i.e. b gets automatically installed
<alkisg> Then if you run `apt purge --auto-remove a`, b will automatically get uninstalled
<alkisg> Now suppose you realize that you want b to remain even if you remove a. Then you mark it as manually installed.
<alkisg> (by doing apt install b; even if it's already installed, this will mark that you need it unrelated to a)
<binaryhermit> would b get removed if you also had package c which depends on b?
<binaryhermit> in the scenario above
<binaryhermit> err, c was installed
<justabloke> hello!
<justabloke> every now and then I check back for ubuntu touch OS... a google search is not always favourable, could anyone point it out if this is still an ongoing project? some article says canonical stopped it?
<venommdt> I need to install a monitor alert system on ubuntu that can show me data from queries to the mysql db and send me alerts when the system detect any error from the queries, anyone know any system for this?
<JFox762> I'm having trouble with my LibreOffice on Ubuntu 17.10. Buttons are not appearing correctly. Refer to linked image here:  https://pasteboard.co/GUNVq2s.png
<JFox762> Ahhhhh!!! Nevermind. You have to turn off "Global Dark Theme" in tweaks.
<venommdt> Hi, I need to install a monitor alert system on ubuntu that can show me data from queries to the mysql db and send me alerts when the system detect any error from the queries, anyone know any system for this?
<hateball> venommdt: anything is possible with for instance nagios or icinga
<Erwyn> hello back. So after some checks apparently the dnsmasq that network-manager starts is listening on 127.0.0.53 instead of 127.0.1.1. any idea why? I have nothing in /etc/NetworkManager that specifies it. For that matter I don't have anything in the dnsmasq.d and dnsmasq-shared.d folders in /etc/NetworkManager
<akik> Erwyn: it changed in some ubuntu release from 127.0.1.1 to 127.0.0.53
<Erwyn> AH
<Erwyn> but NetworkManager is still putting 127.0.1.1 in resolv.conf
<Erwyn> at least on my machine
<alkisg> Erwyn: is this a clean install, or an upgrade?
<Erwyn> clean install
<Erwyn> from 3 weeks ago I think
<alkisg> What is the output of: dpkg -l '*dnsmasq*' | grep ^ii
<Erwyn> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26018797/
<alkisg> Erwyn: did you manually install dnsmasq?
<alkisg> It's not preinstalled in my 17.10 VM
<Erwyn> alkisg: yes in an attempt to fix things, but problem was there before
<alkisg> Erwyn: remove it, reboot and let's see again
<alkisg> Wait
<alkisg> purge, not just remove
<Erwyn> apt remove --purge dnsmasq?
<alkisg> Right
<Erwyn> ok
<Erwyn> See you
<akik> 17.10 removed dnsmasq?
<alkisg> akik: yes, it's using the systemd method for resolving
<alkisg> The dnsmasq use was a very bad hack
 * alkisg is very glad to see it removed
<akik> the only constant thing is change
<Erwyn> alkisg: same issue
<akik> dnsmasq is nice software. it has many uses
<alkisg> Erwyn: ok, let's analyze it. ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<alkisg> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<alkisg> Result of those?
<Erwyn> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 85 nov.  22 11:29 /etc/resolv.conf
<alkisg> akik: of course it is, and I was very disappointed when network manager actually blocked its use as a dns server because they were abusing it as a dns resolver
<Erwyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26018831/
<alkisg> Erwyn: sudo rm /etc/resolv.conf; sudo ln -rs /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<Erwyn> (I added the first line to be able to connect here
<alkisg> sorry
<alkisg> wait
<alkisg> Erwyn: sudo rm /etc/resolv.conf; sudo ln -rs /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<alkisg> That one
<alkisg> Resolv conf is supposed to be a symlink
<alkisg> Your editor broke it and saved it locally
<alkisg> So systemd refused to update it anymore
<Erwyn> oh god
<Erwyn> maybe I now where this come from then
<Erwyn> I have a script to start registrator and consul for docker
<alkisg> Make sure it understands symlinks ;)
<Erwyn> and this scripts inserts something into /etc/resolv.conf
<Erwyn> yep that's it
<Erwyn> alkisg: okay thanks, I'll have to change this, thank you very much for the help
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> Most tools have the ability to edit the symlink contents instead of replacing it with a file, consult their man pages
<Erwyn> ok will do
<Neo1> I've got host digitalocean and there ubunut
<Neo1> and seems only ssh available, Who know how customize server?
<Neo1> only use shall and nothing else?
<Neo1> this site offer VPS for 5$ and impossible there install any site https://www.digitalocean.com
<Neo1> I want change server, on my current VPS the server response is very slow with default set up wordpress from box, it's 0.4 - 0.5 seconds, should have been no more 0.2 s
<Neo1> from what depends response speed? I think it's my server is broken, want install to degitalocean test naked wp site and compare the server response.
<ZSky> Hi!
<ZSky> On a 14.04 LTS, when doing cat /etc/debian_version
<ZSky> I get: jessie/sid
<ZSky> How is this possible? Jessie was released in April 2015, how can a 14.04 be based on jessie?
<ne2k> any suggestions on the nicest/cleanest way to add gretap tunnels and bridge them to a bridge on ubuntu, i.e. ifupdown /etc/network/interfaces
<alkisg> ZSky: https://askubuntu.com/questions/151698/which-version-of-debian-are-ubuntu-lts-releases-based-on
<alkisg> ZSky: short explanation, "lts releases are based on debian testing"
<alkisg> Not on debian stable.
<tomreyn> 'sid' would be debian unstable, however
<alkisg> tomreyn: the next answer there, "This appears to have changed recently per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS: "Starting with the 14.04 LTS development cycle, automatic full package import is performed from Debian unstable""
<tomreyn> oh, i didnt read that page, sorry
<ZSky> alkisg: so 14.04 is based on jessie testing?
<alkisg> ZSky: actually, on jessie unstable...
<tomreyn> jessie / sid, so jessie unstable
<ZSky> alkisg: then 14.04 *should* feature systemd, right?
<ZSky> but it doesn't
<ZSky> it still uses sysvinit
<ZSky> why?
<alkisg> ZSky: not all package imports are automatic. Big packages like kernel, xorg, systemd versions are decided by the ubuntu team
<alkisg> It depends on their level of stability at the time of the lts release
<alkisg> Or, at the expected efforts for 5 year maintenance
<ZSky> alkisg: so at the time of 14.04 LTS, they decided not to include systemd?
<alkisg> If it doesn't have systemd, yes. I haven't checked 14.04 recently.
<tomreyn> also i'm not sure whether systemd was the default init system at merge time when jessie was still unstable.
<alexas> trying to format partition (usb flash drive) got the following error 'error formatting volume' This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reitialize layout of the whole device. (udiskserror-quark, 11)
<alexas> what does it mean reinitialize layout of the whole device?
<tomreyn> alexas: i'm not sure why this (unknown?) application provides this message, but the message probably means to suggest that you should consider creating a new aprtition table on the target device
<tomreyn> *partition
<tomreyn> providing more context may help you get a better response
<alexas> tomreyn: right, thank you.
<alexas> tomreyn: well i need to flash drive to install clonezilla on it, i need it in fat32, it is ubuntu live usb drive
<tomreyn> just download a clonezilla live iso and write it to the usb storage (if you don't mind removing all the data stored there)
<alexas> tomreyn: without formating it, you mean?
<tomreyn> yes
<alexas> tomreyn: I downloaded a .zip package for usb drive already
<tomreyn> you're doing this on ubuntu, right?
<alexas> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> alexas: so i guess you're apparently following method "GNU/Linux Method B: Manual" here http://clonezilla.org/liveusb.php
<yuii> hi
<tomreyn> alexas: this also suggests to create a new partition table unless you already have a suiotable FAT or NTFS partition on your thumb drive.
<yuii> i got this error
<tomreyn> !root | yuii
<ubottu> yuii: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<yuii> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26019138/ during zabbix agent installation
<yuii> how to fix it ?
<tatertotz> if the system is configured with a non US/english local, is there a way to have stout be in US/english?
<tomreyn> yuii: sorry, please ignore ubottu fo rnow.
<tomreyn> !rootirc | yuii
<ubottu> yuii: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<tomreyn> yuii: ^ stop ignoring ubottu now ;)
<alexas> yes tomreyn  i was trying to follow that manual but i am unable to format my drive due to the error i posted earlier
<tomreyn> yuii: you seem to ask a debian related question on #ubuntu
<tomreyn> alexas: what's the application reporting this error message?
<alexas> disks app on ubuntu 17.10
<tomreyn> alexas: have you tried this (i know there is no more dash but you'll find your way to the 'disks' app, i guess)? https://askubuntu.com/questions/769079/cant-format-ubuntu-installation-stick
<alexas> ah i forget about gparted app, right right
<alexas> but it gives an error as well..
<tomreyn> alexas: okay, let's do it on a temrinal. look at the output of 'lsblk -o +model' and identify your USB thump drives' device name (first table column)
<tomreyn> it will be sdX where X is in {a..z}
<alexas> tomreyn: ok i rebooted machine and did the same operation successfully, thanks
<tomreyn> alexas: so you'Re all set?
<rawruw> why isn't su working?
<tomreyn> rawruw: what makes you think it doesn't work?
<tomreyn> (and how do you expect ti to work)
<alexas> tomreyn: yes I think so, I use UNetbootin to install it into the flash drive now
<tomreyn> alexas: okay, that's an entirely different approach, but can also work.
<alexas> tomreyn: thanks for ytr your assistance, my goal was to format the drive
<madghost> hello all
<grandfso> Hello everyone, what is the default desktop in 17.04 ? I did hear this was going to be gnome, but looks like unity ?
<tomreyn> alexas: on a side note, 'formatting' is really a process which refers to flexible and not so flexible 5.25 and 1.44 inch floppy disks. nowadays, what you do is more adequately described as creating a file system on a block device (which can be a raw disk, a partition, a logical volume, a mapped block device etc.)
<tomreyn> (also 8 and 3.5 in)
<tomreyn> grandfso: it's gonme looking like unity
<madghost> Ubuntu 14.04.4 ping is working, ping ya.ru and so on, but I can't connect any other services, ftp, ssh and so on. What I can see or do that fix it ?
<madghost> there is other computer in this network, and I'm having Internet, but ubuntu can't connect instead of PING :(
<ChaiTRex> madghost: Are you connected to IRC using that Ubuntu 14.04 machine?
<madghost> no, windows, from this network
<ChaiTRex> madghost: Can the 14.04 machine connect to other machines than ya.ru?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<grandfso> tomreyn: thanks :) It seemed speedier than unity :)
<tomreyn> madghost: try setting upa TCP connection to one of these other services, e.g. echo -e "^D" | nc -vv archive.ubuntu.com 21
<madghost> ChaiTRex: yes
<madghost> ping google.com and other sites are working
<madghost> apt-get update doesn't work, I can't install anything
<ChaiTRex> madghost: Does web browsing work?
<tomreyn> madghost: ping is an ICMP protocols. if, for example, you're on a wireless LAN with a captive portal, you may not be eble to do much other than that.
<madghost> ChaiTRex: this is server only with console, without GUI
<madghost> tomreyn: not through captive portal, clear Internet thru ZyXEL router
<madghost> with cable connect to router
<ChaiTRex> madghost: You can use `telnet google.com 80`, then type `GET / HTTP/1.0` and press Enter twice. See if you get HTML back.
<madghost> echo -e "^D" | nc -vv archive.ubuntu.com 21 is silent :(
 * tomreyn has seen people getting instantly hit by flashes when mentioning 'telnet'
<ChaiTRex> Well, you wouldn't want to use SSH :)
<madghost> ChaiTRex: just: Trying 64.233.165.101...
<madghost> but ping is: 64 bytes from lg-in-f101.1e100.net (64.233.165.101): icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=39.4 ms
<tomreyn> ChaiTRex: so you can resolve hostnames (DNS / nameserver works) and you can ping hosts, but you cannot setup TCP connections to FTP ports.
<ChaiTRex> madghost: Have you configured iptables or ufw recently?
<tomreyn> ChaiTRex: sounds like you're behind a restrictive firewall then
<madghost> and I can't reboot my computer :((((((
<ChaiTRex> tomreyn: It's madghost with the issues :)
<aiena2> HUH
<tomreyn> ChaiTRex: oops sorry
<tomreyn> madghost: is the power button greyed out?
<madghost> hm
<aiena2> Try "ctrl + alt + f1" login with your usename and password and then go to a root terminal and run 'shutdown -r now"
<madghost> maybe yes
<ChaiTRex> madghost: Yes to what?
<aiena2> madghost: Is IRC working from the ubuntu 14?
<madghost> yes ))))))))
<madghost> my god :) yes, thank you!!!!!!!!
<madghost> I forget about it :)
<tomreyn> madghost: so far we have established that you can resolve hostnames (DNS / nameserver works) and you can ping hosts, but you cannot setup TCP connections to FTP ports. and that "I can't reboot my computer :(((((("
<madghost> telnet google.com working )
<ChaiTRex> tomreyn: Also, they tried to connect to google.com via HTTP.
<aiena2> madghost:  so it was iptavles>
<aiena2> iptables?
<madghost> apte-get update is working :-) WOW I'm happy, thanks a lot!!!!
<madghost> aiena2: yes )
<aiena2> ok cool :)
<ChaiTRex> madghost: If it just fixed on its own, it's probably a modem or ISP hiccup.
<tomreyn> ChaiTRex: right, i missed that
<madghost> I had rule which go all packets to corporate network
<ChaiTRex> madghost: Ahh :)
<madghost> it's my fault :((((
<madghost> old man, old brain :(
<tomreyn> you can always invest into a co-processor. 80387 anyone?
<liefer> I have a computer with a dedicated GPU and an intel CPU with iGPU. Everything works when i have my monitor connected to the dedicated GPU, but when i connect it to iGPU i only see the startup terminal messages - the login screen never shows. How do i fix this?
<liefer> under "Software and updates" -> "additional drivers" its detected and set to use "using processor microcode firmware"
<tatertotz> liefer: open terminal
<liefer> tatertotz, hmm?
<liefer> tatertotz, and then? :P
<fishcooker> anyone here using copy paste clipboard list apps like clipman or like klipper on kde, bazhang
<pos> Most efficient way of preventing ubuntu from autoloading/importing zfs pools at boot?
<brym> afternoon all
<brym> just upgraded my netbook to 17.10. but selected lightdm during the upgrade (from 16.04.3). any way to try the new gdm display manager?
<sruli> how do i connect with virt-manager using specified ssh-key? "virt-manager -c qemu+ssh://root@mydomain:port/system" where and how can i specify the /path/to/key
<ducasse> brym: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<brym> ducasse: aha, many thanks. i was trying to reconfigure gdm from lightdm.
<liefer> Anyone care to take a look at why i cannot boot 17.10 using the iGPU of 8700k? https://askubuntu.com/questions/979162/17-10-intel-uhd-630-8700k-unable-to-boot
<oerheks> liefer, use 'nomodeset' > https://stackoverflow.com/questions/45227045/ubuntu-14-04-with-kaby-lake-intel-hd-630
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oerheks> but this might limit the use of multi monitors
<oerheks> after install, install intel-microcode from the driver menu
<liefer> intel-microcode should be installed
<liefer> but as i write the device is listed as UNKNOWN which i find kind of odd.... maybe its ok
<liefer> ill try nomodeset hang on
<tomreyn> possibly related? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103331
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 103331 in DRM/Intel "No signal output when connected with HDMI Monitor (asus PA238Q)" [Major,New]
<akik> nomodeset and intel graphics didn't work for me
<akik> xorg wasn't able to use it
<tomreyn> based on https://ark.intel.com/products/126684/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-Processor-12M-Cache-up-to-4_70-GHz the GPU should be device id 8086:3e92, can you verify this?
<tomreyn> liefer: ^
<liefer> tomreyn, sec, i pasted info from xorg.log in my askubuntu question
<liefer> ill check
<tomreyn> also run this: sudo update-pciids
<tomreyn> (might help with the 'UNKNOWN')
<liefer> how can i see the device id? It doesnt seem to appear in 'lspci'
<tomreyn> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<liefer> yeah its 8086:3e92
<tomreyn> so run: sudo update-pciids; lspci -nn | grep VGA    # and see whether the lspci output changed
<liefer> aah i ran the update-pciids before checking the device id :S
<liefer> cant tell if it changed
<tomreyn> what does 'ubuntu-drivers devices' output now?
<liefer> it has 5 lines for the nvidia card (modalias, vendor, model, driver, driver) and 1 for the igpu: == cpu-microcode.py == driver : intel-mimcrocode - distro non-free
<tomreyn> okay, so i guess it's no longer unknown
<tomreyn> maybe try the i915.alpha_support=1 boot param, too
<tomreyn> actually post dmesg + Xorg.*.log  from a non-modified (no extra boot params) boot first of all.
<liefer> gotcha, saved both
<liefer> will try the nomodeset and post them afterwards
<liefer> im pretty sure i tried the alpha_support earlier with no luck, but ill give it another go
<Dishonored> hello, guys i recently installed a font, and opened leafpad(text editor) and tried changing a text to that font using font warp, its shows correctly in the preview but doesn't work in the actual text. i also tried the font on gimp it doesn't work.
<tomreyn> with a 4.14.0 kernel i suspect the alpha option would have no effect with this hardware.
<liefer> oh shit X started \o/
<liefer> with terrible resolution though lol
<Dishonored> and the problem is only when i paste the text and not while typing.
<liefer> hmm the device still shows up as UNKNOWN and i dont have any other resolutions to chose from under "display" :S
<liefer> okay.... removed nomodeset and it still starts X
<liefer> with proper resolution
<tomreyn> liefer: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=coffee-uhd-graphics states "When booting the Ubuntu 17.10 stock kernel with i915.alpha_support=1, 4K was working, OpenGL acceleration present, and Vulkan also working"
<liefer> yeah i saw that one, which is where i got the i915.alpha boot option from
<tomreyn> so what's different between starting without nomodeset now and previous boots?
<tomreyn> probably just the updated pciids
<akik> liefer: it uses the vesa driver now
<oerheks> maybe intel-microcode dit the thing?
<oerheks> c/did
<liefer> updated pciids and the alpha boot param yeah
<liefer> ill try without the alpha boot
<tomreyn> oh you used the alpha booot param now, i wasnt aware
<liefer> akik, hmm?
<akik> liefer: when you use nomodeset with intel graphics, it'll use the vesa driver. look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<liefer> tomreyn, still works without the alpha boot param
<liefer> akik, ah right, gotcha
<liefer> but im not using nomodeset anymore
<liefer> seems like updating the pciids did the trick
<liefer> at least on kernel 4.14.1
<tomreyn> my understanding was that the ucode was already installed and the system had been rebooted before we started looking into this, so if that assumption is correct (can you confirm, liefer?) that leaves us with just the the update-pciids as an explanation
<liefer> intel-microcode was already installed yeah
<tomreyn> and you had rebooted after installing it?
<liefer> yes
<liefer> im pretty sure it was actually installed during installation of ubuntu
<tomreyn> yes, probably. thanks. i suggest to update the askubuntu.com post then with what we learnt.
<liefer> im tempted to do a re-install, staying on the stock kernel and updating pciids
<liefer> not entirely sure i understand the consequences of running 4.14.1 that was manually installed
<tomreyn> you can downgrade the kernel
<tomreyn> in fact you probably still have the stock kernel installed and just need to remove the manually installed one
<liefer> how? :) when i update grub it looks like i still have the old kernel
<tomreyn> how did you install the newer kernel?
<liefer> got the deb files from the ubuntu repository
<liefer> yeah, from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<liefer> guess i can just uninstall them
<tomreyn> so identify the relevant packages using "dpkg -l 'linux*' | grep ^i' and sudo dpkg --purge them
<tomreyn> or better "sudo apt purge <package1> <package2 <...>"
<tomreyn> whenever i run into this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ url i get annpyed by the misnomer that "kernel-ppa" is, since this is not a PPA.
<liefer> ok so the stock kernel is no good with updated pciids and no boot params
<tomreyn> liefer: try trhat witht he alpha option
<liefer> working on it :)
<liefer> that works \o/
<liefer> so i guess i was only missing the updated pciids earlier
<liefer> very cool, thank you so much
<liefer> ill update my askubuntu question
<jaime_miro> Hello everyone, anyone using 17.10?
<leftyfb> jaime_miro: think about that question for a minute
<Inspiral> j #apache
<Inspiral> err that should have had a /
<jaime_miro> Enlighten me more!
<jaime_miro> 18.__?
<pavlos> jaime_miro: many use 17.10
<jaime_miro> Do you guys like that partial Gnome desktop environment?
<pavlos> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks> jaime_miro, wrong channel for polling, this is ubuntu technical support
<leftyfb> jiaming: do you have a support question?
<GizmoRomick> I'm trying to get Nvidia-304 to work on an inspiron E1505, can anybody help me?
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: what version of ubuntu what have you tried? what issue/errors are you getting?
<oerheks> inspiron E1505, comes with Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 500 ??
<GizmoRomick> leftyfb: its in Xubuntu 16.04.  I tried installing the drivers using the additional drivers tool.  When I lsmod, I don't see the nvidia drivers running, and when I modprobe nvidia it says: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_304':Input/Output error
<GizmoRomick> I want the computer to run as fast as possible when I give it back to my friend.   However, I am beggining to wonder if it would just be better running nouveau.
<pavlos> GizmoRomick: sudo lshw -c display should list the nvidia card and the driver
<donofrio> anyone here gotten successful sharepoint 2013 login ablity on ubuntu using chromium/firefox?
<pavlos> GizmoRomick: also dpkg -l | grep nvidia should list the nvidia packages installed
<GizmoRomick> pavlos: paste.ubuntu.com/26020786/
<GizmoRomick> pavlos: I guess I should clarify that my problem is I can't select a resolution high enough to match the monitor's native resolution
<ioria> GizmoRomick, 304 + 361 ?
<GizmoRomick> ioria: I'm not sure about that, but isn't that just the nvidia-settings?
<pavlos> GizmoRomick: the dpkg shows i386 but you should be running 64bits (amd64)
<ioria> GizmoRomick, i'd purge it all and start over ...  and  have you installed ubuntu 32 bit ?
<ioria> GizmoRomick, uname -a
<GizmoRomick> ioria: paste.ubuntu.com/26020805/
<ioria> GizmoRomick,  why ?
<GizmoRomick> ioria: I can check, but I am sure this is a i386 only processor
<ioria> GizmoRomick,  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<GizmoRomick> ioria: paste.ubuntu.com/26020809
<ioria> GizmoRomick,  yes 32 ....  uname -p   what gives you ?
<pavlos> GizmoRomick: also, "getconf LONG_BIT" will give 32 or 64 depending on arch
<ioria> Core Duo  should be 32 and Core 2 Duo  64
<Neo3> I've installed ubuntu alongside windows
<GizmoRomick> ioria: sorry, went away there for a sec
<ioria> GizmoRomick,    uname -p
<GizmoRomick> ioria: i686
<ioria> GizmoRomick,    getconf LONG_BIT
<Neo3> want customize it as real server that will accessible over internet, What form is getting start?
<GizmoRomick> ioria: 32
<ioria> GizmoRomick,    ok, you're 32 bit
<ioria> GizmoRomick,    what was wrong with nouveau ? (before you installed nvidia)
<Neo3> it's cool, two OS, but I want reinstall it, Who have two OS on computer?
<GizmoRomick> ioria: I was trying to get the best performance I can from such an old computer.  I understand that nouveau has a fraction of the performance of nvidia.  However, I am starting to wonder if the proprietary drivers are worth it.  What do you think?
<Neo3> I don't know how there install app, Ubuntu has storage for app, there isn't as in windows load apps from internet
<ioria> GizmoRomick,    try this:   sudo apt purge nvidia*      (note the *) and reboot
<Neo3> I checked localhost and this is unavailable
<ioria> GizmoRomick,   and sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brym> Neo3: if i understand you correctly, you want to know what applications are available for ubuntu, and where you can find them?
<Neo3> brym: in ubuntu storage, but it's not work correctly now
<allure> guys, filebeat... how can I exclude .tgz files from a filebeat prospector? :)
<Neo3> brym: I want reinstall ubuntu, I used unetbootin for create boot flash, and on flash were other files
<allure> I want to add /var/log/*/* but not .tgz files from logrotate
<allure> any ideas? :D
<Neo3> brym: do you use ubuntu as desktop?
<brym> Neo3: yes
<Neo3> brym: here not exist nessasary application, I need app for make screenshots, sublime text 3, chrome, WEB server
<Neo3> brym: ok, I try now set there irc chat and app for screenshot
<brym> Neo3: you can install all of those.
<Neo3> I'll try to join from ubuntu now, wait
<pavlos> allure: https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/beats/filebeat/current/configuration-filebeat-options.html
<pizzaburger> Hey! How do I properly edit NetworkManager.conf? I tried running "gksudo xed etc/NetworkManager.conf", it opens with elevated privileges but empty. Thanks!
<GizmoRomick> ioria: sorry, channel decided my nick was already used.  Couldn't I just use additional drivers to enable nouveau again?
<ioria> GizmoRomick,   if you want...
<alkisg> pizzaburger: wrong path, it's /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<GizmoRomick> ioria: ok, I'll try it after work.  If nouveau will provide enough performance for them to do what they want, I'll just stick with that
<pizzaburger> alkisg: Yes, sorry, typed it wrong in the chat. "gksudo xed etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf" and it gives me a blank document
<alkisg> pizzaburger: again, wrong path, you forget the initial /
<alkisg> pizzaburger: use tab to autocomplete file names in the console
<NoCode> Anyone know how I can get librtaudio to support JACK in Ubuntu 16.04
<pizzaburger> alkisg: Thank you!
<alkisg> np
<TJ-> pizzaburger: Hiya. Did you manage to unlock the encrypted $HOME ?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Hi! No, I haven't touched anything since you mentioned not to without your supervision in one of the memos
<ioria> GizmoRomick, ok
<ioria> GizmoRomick, i'd also consider a lighter version than unity
<tharkun> What is the best way to have a dynamic dns service recognize what ip I have for an ubuntu seerver? What package on the repos should I install?
<akik> tharkun: most of those services have an http api which you can use to update your ip from a cron job for example
<leftyfb> tharkun: in 11 hours you couldn't find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS ?
<tharkun> leftyfb: I've been offline for that amount of time and I ran out of data on my cell phone. But thanks for the time lapse reproach.
<pavlos> tharkun: curl ipinfo.io/ip
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK... well I'm about ready; probably best if I take you through a practice run with another user account so you are familiar with what is going on before you use the script on your real user's encrypted home
<tharkun> pavlos: Thanks handy oneliner.
<Thedarkb> The Irish repo is down.
<Thedarkb> Nvm
<Thedarkb> Came back up a minute ago.
<Thedarkb> Well, somethings up.
<Thedarkb> I'm trying to install GParted but it hangs at...
<Thedarkb> Looks like that's back up too.
<IloF_> hi I need to install the package libgmp3c2 in ubuntu 14.04 but I don't find it. Is there any way to locate it?
<IloF_> I don't know where else to look
<ioria> !info  libgmp3c2 precise
<ubottu> libgmp3c2 (source: gmp4): Multiprecision arithmetic library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.3.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 311 kB, installed size 688 kB
<ioria> IloF_, old lib ...
<ioria> IloF_,  maybe you can get the source from the precise old-release  repo and build
<oerheks> https://pkgs.org/download/libgmp3c2
<zamba> can someone please for the love of god provide a way to actually perform automatic security updates and at the same time have a separate /boot partition?
<zamba> i'm tired of having to clean up from a filled /boot
<zamba> this happens all too often
<oerheks> as of 17.04, ubuntu uses 1 partition for all, including swap file instead of partition, so your boot never runs out of space, unless the total space is limited
<zamba> yeah, but i'm not on 17.04
<zamba> as that is not LTS
<zamba> *sigh*
<zamba> this happens on ALL my systems
<oerheks> perform autoremove more often?
<auronandace> zamba: any reason you really need a separate /boot?
<zamba> auronandace: LVM
<zamba> oerheks: i thought unattended-upgrades was supposed to fix this?
<oerheks> zamba, nope, but you can run a script after apt https://askubuntu.com/questions/203256/set-a-script-to-run-automatically-after-apt-get-dist-upgrade-install-remove-an
<oerheks> hmmm i find this too
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Configure_Unattended_Upgrades_to_Remove_Unneeded_Kernels_Automatically
<oerheks> Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";
<zamba> oerheks: but the problem is that it only removes the older kernels before the one you're currently running
<zamba> oerheks: automatic security updates will install lots of new kernels, but you generally won't boot into them
<oerheks> zamba, so? you need the new + previous one, to boot in recovery
<oerheks> autoremove removes but 2 kernels
<oerheks> LVM got place for 5 kernels AFAIK
<TJ->  zamba LVM doesn't infer needing a separate /boot/ - GRUB has an LVM module
<Darkon> Hi all, my Situation: installed ubuntu-server 16.04 setup xserver and i3wm using startx, now i installed or wanna install nvidia-38x. First question: how can i get the driver without lightdm or better what is that huge dep-list for? any resources are welcome. Second Question(probably wrong channel): after installing the full nvidia-38x my system freezes after lightdm login or (lightdm disabled) startx drops back to shell (xorg
<Darkon> crash). any advice?
<oerheks> sudo service lightdm start/stop/restart, startx is depreciated
<Mathisen> startx depreciated ? no more xorg-xinit ?
<pizzaBurger> TJ-: alright, I'm ready whenever you are!
<Darkon> even if depreciated, as i said i can start and stop lightdm but why the hell is it and dependency of my graphics driver and still there is the problem with the freeze
<TJ-> pizzaBurger: let me grab a coffee!
<akik> what does deprecating startx mean anyway? it still works
<Mathisen> yeah i want to know that also
<Darkon> works absolutly fine for me just not after installing nvidia drivers
<TJ-> pizzaBurger: start off by fetching the latest script; "wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/ecryptfs-regenerate-wrapper_signatures_mount_test"
<TJ-> pizzaBurger: probably best to use a separate channel for this else we'll get confused by other threads of conversation. do /join #ecryptfs-fixup
<zamba> TJ-: that's kind of besides the point here
<mopolre> hi, is there a way to open nano from the CLI in a NEW window please ?
<akik> mopolre: it's usually "terminal -e nano" (replace with your terminal)
<mopolre> @akik thank you akik. Seems like mine is xfce4-terminal
<mopolre> (I'm a total beginner; so I ask this kind of things)
<mopolre> I type this : xfce4-terminal -e nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/example.com.conf
<mopolre> And I got this error : xfce4-terminal: Unknown option "/etc/apache2/sites-available/example.com.conf"
<mopolre> it worked with this  xfce4-terminal -e "nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/example.com.conf"
<mopolre> thanks anyway
<oerheks> good find
<mopolre> bad tendency to ask before trying :/
<PCatinean> I managed to use this to return a list of directories spaced by a space instead of newline find ./ -maxdepth 1 -type d | sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n/ /g'
<PCatinean> If I have a environment variable that has a string with multiple directories that should be excludede from the search, how do I pass that?
<tharkun> depreciated != deprecated
<Darkon> @tharkun true thanks
<akik> tharkun: so is there some council who depreciate applications?
<alexas> was trying to clone ubuntu with clonezilla but got some error during verification process, now can't find where the log is stored, anyone can help me with finding it to debug the issue?
<alexas> i also have some [error] flashing during Ubuntu boot but it's too fast that I can't see what is there, I would like to know it seems that it is related to my SSD, where it is stored in the system?
<kostkon> alexas, you system logs reside in /var/log
<alexas> which one too look at?
<alexas> to*
<EriC^^> syslog
<alexas> what specifically should iI search there for?
<Darkon> the error tag
<Bashing-om> alexas: systemd ? ' journalctl -b -0 ' shows messages from the current boot .
<kostkon> alexas, you can also query the systemd journal with journalctl.  man journalctl for more info
<EriC^^> sudo grep -iC4  error /var/log/syslog
<alexas> apparently that particular message is not there...
<alexas> although there are many errors..
<EriC^^> alexas: try /var/log/boot.log
<EriC^^> alexas: try Bashing-om 's command
<alexas> what is Bashing-om?
<EriC^^> i think he's a human
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Lately I am questioning that posit :)
<EriC^^> j/k, he gave you a command earlier scroll up and try it
<alexas> ah sorry missed it
<alexas> no disrepect Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> alexas: :) - do what I can to help .
<alexas> Bashing-om: your command is either return a prompt for new line or if I end it with ' bash says Excess arguments, can you help me by telling me how to execute it, please?
<Bashing-om> alexas: Show us what the relese is ' uname -r ' . systemd/upstart makes a difference ,
<alexas> Bashing-om: 4.14.0-041400rc8-generic
<EriC^^> alexas: run it without any quotes, just journal.....
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial | alexas
<alexas> EriC^^: can you remind me please how can I redirect the output of that to something like pastebin again?
<ubottu> alexas: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.101.106 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<EriC^^> alexas: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> alexas: ^^ what results when you boot  a mainline kernel ?
<alexas> Bashing-om: EriC^^ here's journal http://termbin.com/hzsn
<alexas> please let me know if you see any anomalities there
<Bashing-om> alexas: K -
<alexas> Bashing-om: sorry what?
<leftyfb> !package python-openssl
<leftyfb> !version python-openssl
<leftyfb> bah
<Bashing-om> alexas: The "k" is an acknowledgement that I seen what you wrote . // " ACPI: EC: interrupt blockedACPI: EC: interrupt blocked" hold this thought .
<alexas> Bashing-om: that what I thought you said but just want to clarify, thanks =)
<Bashing-om> alexas: "  Used as boot DSDT EC to handle transactions" .. is this a laptop ? and which one if it is a laptop machine ?
<EriC^^> !info python-openssl | leftyfb
<ubottu> leftyfb: python-openssl (source: pyopenssl): Python 2 wrapper around the OpenSSL library. In component main, is optional. Version 16.2.0-1 (artful), package size 36 kB, installed size 198 kB
<leftyfb> thanks
<leftyfb> though for some reason I'm not able to backport it
<leftyfb> oh wait, think I got it
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> backportpackage: Error: The source package 'python-openssl' does not exist in the Ubuntu primary archive in artful, artful-security, artful-updates or artful-proposed
<edisonbulb> does the unix write command only work on the local machine?
<alexas> Bashing-om: anything besides the ACPI error that you has been able to find there? I did not see the error that flashes over the boot.
<alkisg> edisonbulb: afaik yes, but people don't use real terminals nowadays anyway :)
<edisonbulb> alkisg: thx, i think this command was way more popular back in the days of tons of people having dumb terminals connected to a centralized computer :)
<alkisg> edisonbulb: indeed, what are you trying to solve that some messenger doesn't do?
<edisonbulb> alkisg: oh i was just curious, not trying to solve any problems. i noticed that write can't message ptys either
<edisonbulb> i use SMS for instant messaging purposes anyway
<alexas> aha found whazt the error is
<alexas> supposedly this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/767272/apparmor-init-failed-exit-code-123#767686
<alexas> so now I wonder what was the problem with clonezilla then...
<alexas> since i loaded it from a flash drive i suppose there was/is no logs on the system now
<Bashing-om> alexas: Got interrupted . still reading the boot log . and you have not answered my questions IRT laptop .
<alexas> Bashing-om: sorry missed it, it is a laptop Thinkpad L520
<Bashing-om> alexas: Have a read : http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html . See if it applies in your use case .
<alexas> Bashing-om: will do, thanks!
<Bashing-om> alexas: And ... AppArmor is sure unhappy " usr.lib.mediascanner-2.0..........." .
<alexas> Bashing-om: sorry I didn't understand, can you explain what you mean by that please?
<alexas> Bashing-om: installed a script from the link, now rebooting machine
<alexas> ok apparmor errorr is gone, which is good I suppose, should try the clonezilla again
<alexas> I stil got the error while system loaded and I have no idea why yet
<Bashing-om> alexas: Can you show that error ? I am not too good at guessing .
<donofrio> Why am I seeing these??? "ath: phy0: chip reset failed"
<oerheks> donofrio, nobody can answer that, without proper info
<donofrio> oerheks, looks like https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205970 but it's 17.04 and has all the updates.....and was working but now it's weird like firmware issue but shouldn't be...
<alexas> Bashing-om: am aftaid I only got the gui window with a message 'system problem detected' and an option to 'report the problem' but it pops pretty regularly
<alexas> every boot I would say
<Bashing-om> alexas: Biggest thing I see this far is no dkms for that rc kernel . what shows ' sudo dkms status ' ?
<donofrio> whats's the pastebin commandline
<alexas> Bashing-om: sudo: dkms: command not found
<donofrio> hardware is https://apaste.info/v1ee
<Bashing-om> alexas: You have 61 errors in that last boot log . Boot up a conventionnal kerenl that is supported and see what the difference is .
<alexas> Bashing-om: will do, thanks. it is not affecting the workflow at the moment, so I suppose I will live with it for some time.
<alexas> Bashing-om: there are many misconfiguration stuff, but am looking only for something that can cause me a serious trouble - for example I was unable to create a backup through clonezilla lately and I supposed it was related, but probably noy
<alexas> not*
<donofrio> dmesg @ https://apaste.info/D8Q9
<oerheks> i see no line at all in that dmesg: ath: phy0: chip reset failed
<Bashing-om> alexas: Another biggy " Error getting hardware address for "bnep0": No such device " You do need to find out what "bnep0" is ( or in this case is not ) .
<oerheks> but that single core Intel Atom N455 Integrated GMA 3150 .. nice doorstopper, not youtube capable i think
<energizer> I just upgraded to 17.10, I used to use compiz, am I supposed to use compiz still?
<donofrio> I'll paste the last log one moment
<energizer> In particular, I want a keyboard shortcut to move windows to the next and previous display.
<energizer> I used to do that with ccsm. What do I use now?
<oerheks> install gnome-tweak-tool http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/gnome-tweak-tool-move-window-buttons
<alexas> Bashing-om: am using android phone at the moment trhough many interfaces, wired as wifi hotspot and bluetooth (very energy effective) am supose it is one of them
<donofrio> its in the syslog @ https://apaste.info/GLEt
<energizer> oerheks: "There was an error loading the preferences dialog for Multi Monitors Add-On:" https://dpaste.de/gS6e
<Bashing-om> alexas: ' ip link ls ' verify and get rid of that interface .. must be 20 errors on it .
<Tricati> I need some advice on a remote server box with 16.04 installed - anyone familiar with with using them? - Having issues running some basic commands.. not sure if a GUI can be ran either.. new to the whole remote server thing
<donofrio> oerheks, you can just click stop it on that page then refresh and you'll see the messages
<energizer> Can't say I was banking on getting a javascript syntax error when I tried this!
<energizer> Is there somewhere I can report this?
<energizer> or can I just use compiz instead?
<brym> Tricati: what commands are you having problems with?
<energizer> looks like i cant use compiz
<oerheks> donofrio, no clue why wireless and other repeating messages appear, that single core atom is really on the edge of usable
<oerheks> maybe the wifi chip is bad, eol
<leftyfb> If I'm backporting a package in a PPA and it requires dependencies, how do I go about resolving those deps? Adding the dep package to the ppa doesn't seem to work
<energizer> oerheks: Got that menu working, but it doesn't seem to have an option for a keyboard shortcut to move windows.
<energizer> oh got it. its in Keyboard shortcuts
<donofrio> oerheks, works fine in windows 10 fall creators update no wifi issues (just way to big of a footprint for the OS install even with "compact /CompactOS:always" still took 13gb after wsl and ubuntu 17.04 installed, only leaving 1.6gb free....so I nativly installed ubuntu and now I get these wifi issues ;(
<awer> im trying to output to a file and the screen at the same time. I only have access to execute command via the webbrowser but can run command execution and the www-data user.
<awer> im trying to execute the following "cmd=/bin/nc -v -z 192.168.0.105 1-100 2>&1 |& /usr/bin/tee -a /var/www/test/test.txt"
<awer> i have confirmed that nc and tee are installed and these are the directories given using the "which" command
<awer> i get no output to the screen nor to the file using this method
<TJ-> awer: "cmd=" means you're assigning to a variable? I assume you're in the shell?
<awer> TJ-: thats the vulnerable variable on the webapp
<awer> TJ-: full URL would be "http://192.168.0.105/test/cmd.php?cmd=/bin/nc%20-v%20-z%20192.168.0.105%201-100%202%3E&1%20|&%20/usr/bin/tee%20-a%20/var/www/test/test.txt"
<awer> sorry for URL encoding
<TJ-> awer: I only just came in but I'm a little lost! you're trying to pass a command via a HTTP GET that the *server* will execute itself?
<alkisg> awer, is the webapp using shell to run the command, or exec? Try sh -c '/bin/nc ... ...' instead
<alkisg> exec doesn't know about pipes etc
<awer> the output of "http://192.168.0.105/test/cmd.php?cmd=which nc"  - the output displayed to the webbrowser would be "/usr/bin/tee"
<awer> i can creaate files in the same manner
<awer> chmod chown etc..
<awer> TJ-:  correct!
<TJ-> awer: well that's not really an Ubuntu support issue; that's specific to the web-application/server you're working with
<awer> alkisg:  no joy
<alkisg> awer: does this show the date? date | cat -
<awer> TJ-: im trying to understand ways i can output a command to a file
<awer> alkisg:  Yes it does . Output is "Wed Nov 22 13:49:36 PST 2017"
<TJ-> awer: you need to check how the PHP is sending the command to the system? I'd expect it is NOT calling a shell - it will be forking and calling an exec() function
<awer> my goal would be to create a reverse nc shellback to my system..
<TJ-> awer: in other words, you need to call the shell yourself "sh -c 'cmd=/bin/nc -v -z 192.168.0.105 1-100 2>&1 |& /usr/bin/tee -a /var/www/test/test.txt'  "
<TJ-> awer: oops, sorry, that's wrong
<awer> TJ i cannot do sh -c beefore the cmd= part though
<TJ-> awer: in other words, you need to call the shell yourself "cmd=sh -c 'cmd=/bin/nc -v -z 192.168.0.105 1-100 2>&1 |& /usr/bin/tee -a /var/www/test/test.txt'  "
<TJ-> awer: then URL-encode the spaces etc
<awer> whats the absolute path of sh
<awer> /bin/sh?
<awer> output of uname -a is "Linux ubuntu 3.11.0-15-generic #25~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:42:40 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux "
<TJ-> awer: usually
<alkisg> awer: is this about gaining access to another person's system?
<awer> TJ-: that didnt work either :-(
<awer> alkisg: yes. its legal, its a capture the flag exercise on a demo box from within my home LAN
<TJ-> awer: check on the server; look at the logs, see what the report is. Ideally, see which function the PHP is using to execute the command since that probably parses the command to prevent shell escapes just like this
<alkisg> Hrmmm ok. I guess the problem is that the browser doesn't uurlencode &, and you need to encode it manually.
<awer> i think the firewall is bloacking aprticular outbound connections so i want to use nc to do a local port scan to see what port where open.
<awer> looking for a trick that might solve the problem. be doing my head in for a few hours...
<someone235> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu, but I can't detect my hard drive. Someone knows what can be done?
<awer> i can do cmd=echo "some text" >> /var/www/test/test.txt and i see the text
<alkisg> awer, see my remark about &
<awer> alkisg: apologies i cant see a remark abotu using &?
<TJ-> awer: ^^^^ as alkisg says, you'll need to URL-encode the "&" because it is used in the GET schema
<alkisg> (11:54:39 μμ) alkisg: Hrmmm ok. I guess the problem is that the browser doesn't uurlencode &, and you need to encode it manually.
<alkisg> awer, for example, type echo "&" >> /var/www/test/test.txt, can you see & then?
<awer> alkisg: good shout on the logs maybe something in apache
<awer> .
<meder> why is php7.0-intl not available in ubuntu 16.04 lts aptitude?
<Ben64> meder: it is in 16.04
<leftyfb> meder: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26023037/
<epac> anyone here has experience with opensc/smartcards (specifically yubikey's PIV tokens), network-manager (and as an added bonus openconnect?)
<donofrio> oerheks, it's doing it again ;(
<tatertotz> epac: and if someone did?
<donofrio> seems to happen after an hour of being online then phy0 hrip reset failed "unable to reset channel, reset status -22"
<tatertotz> epac: it goes smoother if you just state the problem you are having. They make mens pants in different sizes because mens waist size varies. So looking for someone else blindly to hope to be able to try "their" pants is a less than ideal strategy.
<laplous3> Hi. I have a bluetooth headset that's paired and connected
<laplous3>  I'm trying to route the audio through it, but cannot find a way to do so.
<laplous3> am using xmonad, so no little applet thingy
<awer>   
<Ben64> laplous3: unity-control-center sound
<laplous3> Ben64: xmonad, not unity ^^^
<Ben64> doesn't mean you don't have that program
<laplous3> lemme see
<laplous3> oh hey
<laplous3> didn't know i could still access this
<laplous3> awesome haha
<Ben64> can access anything from anything
<laplous3> my god, I have done a lot of things the hard way :/
<laplous3> tbh my reasoning for not attempting it is nonsensical so
<laplous3> thanks!
<trdillon1> I have an issue where MAAS cannot commision nodes
<trdillon1> I get an empty file under 00-maas-01-lshw
<Portable_Cheese> Hi
<latenite> Hi folks, I installed firefox but I can not use firebug because it sais: 'Nicht kompatibel mit Firefox Quantum'
<latenite> how can I install firebug on Ubuntu?
<Portable_Cheese> I did a software update with sudo apt upgrade
<mentalita> it has nothing to do with ubuntu it has to do with firefox quantum
<Portable_Cheese> And now the GUI is frozen except for my mouse
<Portable_Cheese> And has been for a half hour
<latenite> mentalita, but quantum is default for ubuntu?!
<mentalita> latenite: quantum is just the latest version, did you try downgrading and installing it?
<latenite> mentalita, or is quantum some weird spin off?
<latenite> mentalita, no how do I do that?
<genii> latenite: File a bug with the developer of Firebug to update it.
<Portable_Cheese> Last line before it got stuck was update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-87-generic
<mentalita> latenite: https://askubuntu.com/questions/977138/how-do-i-downgrade-firefox-v-57-to-v-56
<Portable_Cheese> I can move the mouse around but everything else is locked up
<Portable_Cheese> I can also get into tty1
<leftyfb> Portable_Cheese: reboot
<Portable_Cheese> Ok
<leftyfb> what is firebug?
<leftyfb> I don't see it as a package name or even a binary in any of the official packages
<genii> It's an addon for Firefox
<genii> latenite: From https://github.com/firebug/firebug/ in part, .. "On November 14, with the launch of Firefox Quantum (AKA 57), support for old school extensions will stop in Firefox. That means Firebug will no longer work for many developers. However, the work continues in the great Firefox devtools. You can try Firefox devtools by updating your release browser or downloading Developer Edition."
<genii> latenite: Which they give links to.
<latenite> genii, are Firefox devtools the same as firebug?
<genii> I'm guessing Yes
<Bashing-om> Portable_Cheese: Check that a package manager is not still running ' ps -efly | egrep '(dpkg|apt) ' .
<genii> ( or the equivalent )
<Portable_Cheese> Oh... a little late....
<latenite> genii, cool thank you :D
<genii> latenite: Glad to assist
<Bashing-om> Portable_Cheese: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' all run clean ?
<epac> tatertotz: fair enough. I have a yubikey with PIV mode enabled, p11tool shows the various URLs for all the objects on the token. I cannot for the life of me however use those URLs for 802-1x.client-cert property for a network connection. I get a 'no such file or directory'.
<epac> p11tool and pkcs11-tool both work (using slightly different parameters).
<epac> i can confirm that the certificate in the slot i'm interested in (Certificate for Card Authentication) is there, and doesn't require a pin to access.
<epac> so i believe i've setup opensc/pcsd properly.
<Portable_Cheese> @Bashing-om Yes, other then asking if I want to remove old headers and images
<kostkon> latenite, there;s also firefox developer edition https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/
<Bashing-om> Portable_Cheese: :) . all good then .
<kevinfish> how can I make a command line program available to use as an application I can open a file with from the file manager?
<volty> kubuntu 14.04 here, after last updates I got mess with locales. Any hint / guides to fix it?
<yao_ziyuan> in license files i frequently see "Files: debian/*" but actually can't find such a directory. so what does "debian/*" mean?
#ubuntu 2017-11-23
<yao_ziyuan> for example, in /usr/share/doc/gnome-illustrious-icon-theme/copyright, there is "Files: *" and "Files: debian/*".
<mutante> yao_ziyuan: probably refers to the structure of files _inside_ the actual .deb package
<mutante> you could unpack it with  ar   and tar
<yao_ziyuan> mutante: even inside the actual deb file, there is no directory named 'debian'.
<yao_ziyuan> mutante: install the package 'gnome-illustrious-icon-theme' and check /usr/share/doc/gnome-illustrious-icon-theme/copyright
<mutante> "
<mutante> The 'control' file gets copied into a directory called 'DEBIAN' inside the other 'debian' directory.
<mutante> from http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/#AEN48
<mutante> see the "Hands On" section 4 on that. looks like that "mkdir debian" right
<yao_ziyuan> mutante: i found an answer too: https://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<yao_ziyuan> "Files: debian/*" means "All the Debian packaging files are copyright by the packager".
<mutante> yao_ziyuan: aha! thanks
<michael2> Hi all , i was wondering if anyone here uses aptitude over apt-get - can anyone recommend wheter to use one or the other?
<Langley> Hello, I have set Ubuntu 16.04 to check for updates weekly, but still get the update popup almost daily... how come?
<Bashing-om> Langley: What us set in the updates tab for
<Bashing-om> "When there are security updates " ' When there are ither updates " ?
<Langley> Bashing-om, immediately and every two weeks
<Bashing-om> Langley: :) .. So when the package manager is aware of a security update .. it notifys you .
<Langley> But how does it get aware, if it only checks weekly
<Bashing-om> Langley: unattended-upgrades (?) . See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343732 <- setting up unattended-upgrades .
<Langley> wut...? I dont want unattended, I just dont want it to pop up every day
<Bashing-om> Langley: A cron job- /etc/cron.daily/apt-compat -  runs to check for updates .. ^^ to instruct in how to check for that condition and how to disable it - he types of updates you can do automatically are set by /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades .
<Langley> Why is it using cron.daily if I set it to weekly?
<Bashing-om> Langley: Regrets, I do not know the GUI well enough to answer that .
<wyseguy> hey all
<wyseguy> having a bunch of odd end issues with 17.10, is this to be expected? Looking for a dependable office pc, should i go to 16.04?
<Langley> wyseguy, in my opinion you should stick to LTS
<wyseguy> Langley, ya, i just installed the latest and ran with it for 2 weeks.. looks like im exporting my terminal history, backing up and starting over :)
<wyseguy> 1 thing i really miss is the older look and feel of gnome, there should be an easy way to accomplish this in 16.04.3 no?
<Langley> Do you mean Gnome 2...?
<wyseguy> um
<wyseguy> let me google this, 1 sec
<wyseguy> Langley, this layout https://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Ubuntu_10.04_LTS-625x352.jpg
<wyseguy> just seemed cleaner and easier to use
<Langley> Looks like MATE... You can download Ubuntu MATE. Xubuntu is also very much like that
<wyseguy> ive been out of the linux game for some time... came up on slack back in the day and then was on mandrake for a bit, then ubuntu
<Langley> Lubuntu too. All old school
<wyseguy> ya, i was gonna ask about all these forks of ubuntu... mint, mate, xubuntu and so on... are they all pretty much the same? i know mint is a bit different
<wyseguy> its a pc in my home office and just want someone solid that i can depend on
<Langley> Mint is independent and adds their own stuff too, and changes things... the others is mostly just different DEs I guess
<wyseguy> x99 extreme 4, i7 5820k, 32gb ram, gtx 1060, 500ssd
<wyseguy> something* solid haha
<wyseguy> figured ubuntu has one of the biggest (followings of sorts) so figured there would be more engineering behind it and would be a solid OS
<wyseguy> ya tried mint, had quite a few quirks that i got through but the little things that would constantly happen just got under my skin and it didnt feel like i could depend on it
<Langley> There's quirks in everything... no perfect distro
<wyseguy> ya true, just looking for something solid then build from there
<wyseguy> but guess it was not the right move to go non lts
<wyseguy> xubuntu 9 looks like i want it to haha, the new one looks like a mac :p
<wyseguy> guess ill go 16.04.3 and see what i can do to use gnome instead of unity
<wyseguy> oh, looks like there is an ubuntu gnome :)
<Langley> But that's Gnome 3, very different.
<wyseguy> ah
<wyseguy> hm
<wyseguy> is ubuntu mate the same thing as ubuntu?
<wyseguy> just a different DE?
<Langley> Except for the DE, I think so
<Langley> I was really happy with it, except it froze when playing Binding of Isaac. Otherwise I'd still be running it
<wyseguy> ah
<wyseguy> you gave into unity?
<Langley> Nah, running Ubuntu Gnome and Manjaro now
<wyseguy> ive heard a lot of talk about manjaro
<wyseguy> thoughts?
<Langley> Probably a case of arch-like "perfect until it shits itself"
<wyseguy> haha
<wyseguy> someone said in a post that on 16.04.3 that you can just run gnome classic that is built into the Gnome DE. Just under where you enter your pw is a small gear icon, you can choose it there...
<wyseguy> is this true?
<wyseguy> oh, i see what they are doing, looks like MATE is kept up to date where as gnome classic is not
<alkisg> wyseguy: by "gnome classic" they probably mean gnome-flashback, which isn't preinstalled but you can install it, and yes, mate is more maintained
<wyseguy> ya
<wyseguy> so if i install 16.04.3 and then install gnome is that the same exact thing  as just installing ubuntu gnome?
<alkisg> wyseguy: "install 16.04.3" you mean if you install unity?
<alkisg> No, it's not the same, you now have 2 desktop environments instead of 1
<alkisg> In theory they would be completely isolated, but in practice, some services of one de may be running in the other de, wasting ram, slowing things etc
<wyseguy> ah i see okay
<dedze> Hey guys, if my home network or another device on my network was compromised, would my ubuntu system be vulnerable? If yes, how would it make it vulnerable?
<wyseguy> dedze, did this happen or just for instance?
<wyseguy> and if it happened, how do you know it happened?
<dedze> wyseguy: My phone acting weird, for a while now, like skype cant access my front camera anymore, screen not going to sleep for an hour when it should have in 5min, randomly slow, overheating, phone turning off and when I turn it on again I realize that it still has battery
<cfhowlett> phone?   you have ubuntu on a phone??
<wyseguy> are you a high level target in the public eye? lol
<dedze> wyseguy: And also, random clicks happening on my ubuntu, 2 days ago, a youtube video I was watching paused by itself and I was not touching my touchpad or keyboard.
<dedze> cfhowlett: No, my phone is a lumia 550 (windows phone)
<alkisg> dedze: there are viruses that spread via usb sticks, e.g. get into one pc over the net, then get written on a stick, then go to another pc over the stick, then again over the net etc etc. There's no way to be sure you aren't hacked in the software world. That said, windows viruses rarely affect ubuntu.
<wyseguy> maybe you have a ghost and that person use to be into linux...
<dedze> More like a cyber stalker you know
<cfhowlett> dedze, windows fails are not ubuntu fails.  but you might want to https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/best-practices-for-hardening-new-sever-in-2017
<dedze> And the guy I suspect, he didn't message me for years
<dedze> And 10 days after I removed windows on my laptop and install ubuntu, he sent me 'where have you been'
<cfhowlett> so ... nothing to do with ubuntu.
<dedze> cfhowlett: My question, is could a hacker get into my ubuntu system if my network or/and phone or windows computer of my father are infected?
<cfhowlett> highly unlikely.
<dedze> Thank you =)
<Langley> Unlikely, but possible...
<dedze> Like how would it be possible?
<dedze> Like, some exploit?
<Langley> Sure
<Langley> If it's a computer, it can be exploted
<dedze> Also, do you guys know where I can find good information on securing my ubuntu system if I suspect my network is compromised?
<cfhowlett> did I NOT send you link for that exact topic above??
<dedze> cfhowlett: Well I don't have a server
<wyseguy> cfhowlett, let me check for you
<wyseguy> yup.
<cfhowlett> dedze, same steps to secure
<dedze> Oki thank you =)
<rosvi> I want to create two different shortcuts (.desktop files) for Steam, each logging automatically into different accounts (two people use this pc)
<rosvi> The way to do that, though, is to launch `steam -login username password'
<rosvi> What could I do to avoid as much as possible storing the password in plaintext?
<Volund> what the heck?
<Volund> Failed to reload daemon: Refusing to reload, not enough space available on /run/systemd
<cfhowlett> !steam | might want to ask the other channel rosvi
<ubottu> might want to ask the other channel rosvi: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Volund> what is /run/systemd? it appears to be a RAM drive...
<rosvi> cfhowlett: thanks a lot!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<dedze> cfhowlett: Also, I have a lot of warnings in my syslog, is it something I should investigate and try to fix or is it normal?
<cfhowlett> without knowing exactly what you're looking at ...
<dedze> cfhowlett: I have this one all the time, I can't find how to fix it : org.gnome.zeitgeist.SimpleIndexer[1804]: ** (zeitgeist-fts:2526): WARNING **: Unable to get info on application://nautilus-autostart.desktop
<alkisg> Volund: all /run is a "ram drive"
<cfhowlett> if you have it all the time, sounds like a non-issue
<cfhowlett> and it's a warning only, not a fault message
<michael2> looks like a launcher
<wyseguy> if i go with 16.04.3 when april rolls around unity will be gone for LTS, so would it be better to roll with ubuntu gnome instead... or still install 16.04.3 and then install gnome on it, then when 18 rolls around use the default DE?
<Volund> well it appears to not have enough space... not sure how to improve that or clear unnecessary things out of it. >_<
<cfhowlett> wyseguy, unity is not going to vanish in 16.04.3!
<rosvi> I would argue politely, though, that this is not an issue with steam itself but rather about password security when you need to give plaintext credentials to some software
<wyseguy> cfhowlett, no i know that, but if i update to 18 it will
<alkisg> Volund: why, df -h | grep run ==> what's the output of that, 100% used?
<cfhowlett> wyseguy, and you love you some unity :)
<wyseguy> haha
<wyseguy> i love gnome, dont really like unity
<cfhowlett> wyseguy, you can still install it but understand that it is no  longer officially supported to ... you break it, you fix it
<Volund> 98%. 97M used. seems to be about 100M
<cfhowlett> wyseguy, and as of 18.4, gnome will be default so ... we happy?
<wyseguy> cfhowlett, if i install gnome on top of 16.04.3?
<alkisg> Volund: what's the output of `free` ?
<cfhowlett> your box, your choice, wyseguy
<xangua> wyseguy: then install Ubuntu gnome, or the new Ubuntu version
<wyseguy> cfhowlett, yes, i just didnt wannt start getting use to unity then have it disappear, would rather be on gnome now then when 18.04 rolls out stay on gnome
<Volund> I have 11M RAM free and a mighty, hardly touched swap file
<Volund> err
<Volund> 112M
<wyseguy> thinking i would just install gnome on top of 16.4 then when 18 is out, upgrade and things would be the same for me
<alkisg> Volund: use pastebin for results
<cfhowlett> wyseguy, you might be a good user case for installing gnome.  doable.
<alkisg> 11 MB RAM free is too little, so that's the issue
<alkisg> !paste | Volund
<ubottu> Volund: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wyseguy> k
<wyseguy> thanks
<Volund> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26025528/
<alkisg> Volund: and the output of df -h | grep run ?
<alkisg> Volund: is that a VM with only 1 GB allocated?
<michael2> Volund: 11M free? are you running a raspberry pi?
<Volund> 112M
<Volund> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26025539/
<Volund> This is a VPS with 512MB of RAM. I'm starting to think that maybe that's not enough for a modern install of Ubuntu.
<michael2> I would read your paste as 346M available
<alkisg> Volund: the recommended ram for ubuntu is 2 GB nowadays, I believe
<alkisg> What's the output of `sudo du -sh /run/*` ?
<alkisg> Is systemd using most of it?
<dedze> 30 minutes are missing in my syslog, isn't that very suspicious?
<michael2> Volund: I  use a VPS with 512M  RAM - I run 32bit ubuntu 16.04 ok
<alkisg> Well, total says 990M, not 500 MB :)
<Volund> looks like /run/udev/data is using 87 of that 100M
<michael2> alkisg: I think Volund is running a server (I could be wrong) there is no GUI so you dont need that much ram
<Volund> it's a server yes
<michael2> alkisg: [total]990 good spotting
<alkisg> michael2, Volund, there's #ubuntu-server for that, here it's mostly for desktops
<alkisg> Volund: mine is using 0.5 MB there, so check what it does with those 87 MB...
<michael2> alkisg: ah thanks - good to know
<alkisg> Also, server => it depends on the use... it might even need more ram than a desktop
<alkisg> Since he's using swap, his ram isn't really enough
<Volund> looks like a crapload of +cgroup:<stuff> files.
<dedze> Is it possible for syslog to mess up the timeline by itself or is it a sign that it was manipulated? Check line 27, I didn't modify this for sure. https://paste.ubuntu.com/26025569/
<alkisg> Volund: try sudo udevadm info --cleanup-db
<michael2> Volund: what is consuming most of your RAM is it websites running on the server?
<michael2> or are you running a GUI desktoop on the box also?
<Volund> gaaaah finally
<Volund> sorry had a phone call. nah, no GUI. :D and that cleaned it out, woo
<Volund> what the heck is that stuff alkisg ?
<alkisg> !cgroups
<alkisg> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cgroups
<Volund> gah no matter how much I kill it, it refuses to die. DIE darnit, nginx >_<
<Volund> ooooooh, neat. I need to figure out these cgroups things
<Volund> FINALLY
<Volund> Thank you guys
<Volund> I was having a hell of a time figuring out what was wrong there!
<alkisg> np
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<lotuspsychje> hey there cfhowlett
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, hi all! :)
<dedze> hi lotuspsychje
<cfhowlett> yowza^3 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: are you helping with 18.04 theme contest?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, not this time around  :)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<dorao> I have a question about a bug in 17.10 which is marked as 'Fix Released': https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1724955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724955 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "unable to drag monitors in Display Arrangement" [High,In progress]
<dorao> is there a release schedule when will it actually show up as an update in artful?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | dorao might ask the other channel
<ubottu> dorao might ask the other channel: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<alkisg> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<alkisg> dorao: updates come to stable releases via this ^ process, so some user would need to do it
<dorao> thanks!
<GizmoRomick> I keep having plasma UI crashes and restarts.  I don't know where to really start looking for the problem, and the plasma irc channel is silent.  Can anyone help me?
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: how about the #kubuntu channel might know?
<ducasse> GizmoRomick: which release are you on?
<rosvi> I really want CSD on Firefox, but apparently only Fedora's and the flatpak version have it available. I'm on a very very underpowered computer (2gb single-core netbook from almost 10 yeas ago)
<rosvi> Will using the flatpak version be more resource-intensive?
<rosvi> I would assume so, but who knows...
<auronandace> what is csd?
<rosvi> auronandace: client side decorations
<rosvi> since firefox is FINALLY gtk3
<rosvi> If this is a question better suited for the flatpak people please just point me the way to them
<ducasse> maybe #flatpak?
<rosvi> ducasse: huh, should've tried that from the start. Somehow I thought they wouldn't be on freenode
<ducasse> amazing what alis can tell you :)
<ducasse> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<venommdt> hi everybody, i need help to find the better monitor app
<venommdt> i need a monitor app that i can send info like errors, exceptions, etc.
<venommdt> this monitor app must be have a section to display this exceptions or errors because i have another systems built in PHP and i need send this data to monitor all systems
<venommdt> somebody know any monitor app for this?
<strive> venommdt: Nagios?
<venommdt> i dont know, i didnt use nagios
<venommdt> with nagios you can send exceptions from PHP and save in nagios and then send an alert to me?
<strive> I don't know.
<strive> Nagios does all sorts of monitoring.
<strive> I haven't messed with it yet.
<venommdt> ok, that is why i asking you
<venommdt> because, i dont know too
<venommdt> is icinga2 and nagios use to monitor only services?
<venommdt> is icinga2 and nagios used to monitor only services?
<venommdt> for example, with nagios, can you read a table from database in mysql and display the data and monitor this table for new changes?
<hateball> venommdt: you can do anything you want really
<hateball> with plugins
<ducasse> venommdt: you can write your own plugins
<hateball> if one doesnt exist, you can write your own
<ipgd> Hi there
<venommdt> ok, do you know a URL to build my own plugins or search plugins?
<hateball> venommdt: nagios exchange is a nice start
<venommdt> ok
<venommdt> thanks
<dorao> I have another newbie question: will artful typically have newer packages than bionic?
<dorao> (given bionic is LTS)
<hateball> dorao: no
<dorao> hateball: Thanks!
<ducasse> dorao: an ubuntu release normally doesn't receive new package versions after it has been released
<chrstphrchvz> I'm trying to use a very old ieee1394/firewire to IDE/ATA bridge. I discovered that it needs the FIX_CAPACITY workaround parameter for firewire_sbp2, but it also seems to have an issue where syncing fails due to I/O error at sector 0 (similar symptoms to lp bug 1366538). Any other quirk parameters to try or other channels I might ask?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1366538 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Synchronisation/close /dev/sdX: i/o error on target host" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366538
<ducasse> chrstphrchvz: i'd try ##linux
<aLeSD> hi all. If I want a user to have permission to access serial port do I have to add it to dialout group ?
<chrstphrchvz> aLeSD, I think that's correct, as long as the serial port device (e.g. /dev/ttyS0) belongs to dialout group
<ShellcatZero> If one wants to customize the live cd, what is the recommended workflow?  I've been using the customization guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization) but I was hoping there would be an easier to way to just boot the live cd (perhaps in persistent mode), customize the GUI, then save to an installable iso file.
<theparadoxer02> can some help https://dpaste.de/nzNs
<ddoobb> I'm getting a message in firefox that firefox is critically out of date. But if I update from terminal it doesn't update. I'm on version 54.0, latest is 57.0. Ubuntu version 16.10.
<hateball> ddoobb: 16.10 is EOL
<hateball> !eolupgrade | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ddoobb> I thought ubuntu was better for security but my Windows machine automatically updated to the latest version
<ddoobb> I don't want Ubuntu updates I just want Firefox to update
<ddoobb> Why can't I update Firefox.
<auronandace> ddoobb: you are running a release of ubuntu that is no longer supported so the software repos are no longer operating for that realease. nothing will update on it and you are vulnerable
<ddoobb> Is there a mozilla official PPA that can give me the latest version?
<hateball> ddoobb: Not for 16.10 there isnt
<hateball> Note the topic for supported releases
<ddoobb> What if I download it from Mozilla's website
<ddoobb> That's where the notification redirected me and there is a .tar download it wants me to do
<geirha> If you don't want to upgrade ubuntu every six months, I suggest you stick to LTS releases instead
<ddoobb> No I just want to update firefox
<geirha> Then you're on your own
<ddoobb> Better to go back to Windows.
<ddoobb> They keep it simple
<hateball> No one is stopping you, but don't use this channel as a blog for doing so
<ddoobb> Are LTS users stuck with a two year old browser?
<auronandace> ddoobb: no, firefox gets updated on lts releases
<geirha> My Ubuntu 16.04 install here has firefox 57.0
<ddoobb> They should tell new users that non-LTS versions are not for regular people
<geirha> !info firefox zesty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 57.0+build4-0ubuntu0.17.04.5 (zesty), package size 44903 kB, installed size 171052 kB
<geirha> if you upgrade to the next supported release (17.04), you also get 57.0 ^
<ddoobb> I will wait for next LTS
<ddoobb> Will I lose installed programs if I go from 16.10 to 17.04?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<hypercore> is ubuntu a good distro for running a webserver on?
<hypercore> also, is there a significant difference between desktop and server versions?
<general_ghest> hello all
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what version of nodejs does the pkg 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 provide on 14.04.3 ?
<Haris> Its confusing
<Haris> apt-cache showpkg nodejs doesn't give a specific version no
<Haris> does the nodejs pkg provide the server/binary as well ?
<bastadur> Hello everyone.
<bastadur> Is there anyone using Firefox Nightly on Ubuntu?
<geirha> Haris: node.js 0.10.25
<Haris> does that pkg version actually mean 0.10.. or 10.0.. ?
<geirha> 0.10
<Haris> on centos, when I install, it says nodejs-6.10.3-1.el7.x86_64
<Haris> this pkg gives the binary for dev server also
<Haris> is 0.10.25 far away from 6.10.3 ?
<geirha> Ubuntu 14.04 will have whatever was the latest stable version when 14.04 went into package freeze. Sometime in early 2014
<Haris> I'm confused between version numbers for concern about compatibility
<Haris> but 14.04 is still getting update(s) ? so, it'd have some updated version now ?
<geirha> Haris: only security updates and bug fixes, it won't get any upgraded version
<Haris> is 0.10.25 far away from 6.10.3 or somewhere close ?
<geirha> node.js used a different versioning scheme before the io.js split
<Haris> ah, their room is invite only
<Haris> how far is it in version ?
<geirha> 0.12.x was the last version before the split, and when they merged back together, they started on 4.0.x, using semver
<geirha> Haris: Hm? #node.js is not invite only
<geirha> Haris: anyway, again, The node.js version in Ubuntu 14.04 is what was the stable node.js version in early 2014
<Haris> how about npm
<geirha> same, whichever npm version was stable at the same time
<Haris> Node.js 0.10.3          2013-04-03      3.14.5.8        1.2.17  0x000B
<Haris> 2013! ?
<Haris> Is there a way to get a more later version on 14.04.3 ?
<Haris> to get around 6.10.3 version, which supports 3.x npm
<geirha> you can always grab a precompiled tarball of nodejs 6.x, extract that somewhere, and specifically use that for the application in question
<PCatinean> hey guys
<Haris> I could ?
<Haris> there's prebuilt ones ?
<geirha> Haris: https://nodejs.org/dist/
<PCatinean> I entered my wireless card in monitor mode but I do not seem to get any data about surrounding AP's can anyone advice?
<Haris> https://nodejs.org/download/release/v6.10.3/ ?
<geirha> sure
<Haris> which file would be for ubuntu ?
<Haris> most actually seem to be code, rather than pre-built binaries
<geirha> the *-linux-x64.tar.xz or *-linux-x32.tar.xz, depending on whether you run 64-bit or 32-bit ubuntu
<Haris> so http://nodejs.org/dist/latest-v6.x/node-v6.12.0-linux-x64.tar.gz
<Haris> what's the latest version in 14.04 ?
<Haris> is it .05 or something more than it ?
<Haris> Is it possible to upgrade the current install to that version ?
<rexwin_> I installed ubuntu in my vmplayer but unable to search my computer for terminal and it says sorry nothing matches your search
<Haris> nodejs I'v managed. after that, when I install npm, it gives error about held pkgs stopping it
<indistylo> followed this link given to install golang https://github.com/linkedin/Burrow && http://www.idata.co.il/2017/01/monitoring-kafka-consumer-lag-with-burrow/ --> this path setting is having some issue. Kindly help me suggest and resolve this path env issue --> https://pastebin.com/7FCiPt4g
<rek> hi i installed vnc4server then if i connect to it with remmina i don't see my stuff open... why?
<venommdt_> Hi, everybody, somebody know how to create a custom plugin for nagios?
<venommdt_> I need to display data like ‘errors=10’| execptions...
<venommdt_> I need a plugin to see customs errors from php, count the errors and display the entire exceptions
<hateball> venommdt: suggest you try #nagios for that
<venommdt_> Yes, I asking for this
<PCatinean> hi, can anyone help me determine why i cannot receive packets with airmon-ng?
<venommdt_> I’m using nagios
<venommdt_> But I don’t know how to display total errors and data exceptions
<Neo2> Hi!
<Neo2> I've installed ubuntu on desktop and notebul 20Gb allocated memory
<hateball> venommdt: I am directing you to the #nagios channel where they are more likely to know how to configure nagios
<Neo2> it's not bad, ubuntu has access to all disks I saw it
<Neo2> I recalled how I was using it a 3 years back, Didn't forgot, really cool
<Neo2> better use two OS ubuntu and windows, I've made dual boot
<Neo2> Now I want set up there my server and set up a few free control panels, watched video on youbute how to do it
<Neo2> Who might suggest some panels? I mean such as IPSmanager and Cpanel
<Neo2> I want install LAMP, node.js and a few contrall panels for a while, and to try wine, I recall last time when I installed it I run WOW and it's was freeze, because CPU was weak, Now here is good CPU.
<Neo2> it's good in ubuntu each apps easy install using command, And interesting how them delete
<pavlushka> my gnome-mplayer is only playing sound of videos, no visual, ran strace on it, https://bin.snyman.info/mmcfmy4a, I am on Ubuntu 16.04.3
<adac> Is it possible to import a .conf/ovpn file with the networkmanager in 16.04?
<uusr> After installing s3fs, mounting with command `s3fs <bucket> /mnt/<mount-dir> -o passwd_file=/home/<user>/.passwd-s3fs -f`
<uusr> I get `s3fs: specified passwd_file is not readable.`
<uusr> But I am sure the passwd file is 600
<uusr> with chmod setting its permission.
<uusr> what goes wrong?
<uusr> ubunut version is 16.04 LTS
<Doc-Saintly> I'm trying to do the upgrade to 17.10 and I'm getting E:Sub-process mirror received a segmentation fault
<Doc-Saintly> I tried to clear the sources file and it's still giving the same issue
<ioria> Doc-Saintly, probably an issue with sources.list or with  libapt-pkg5.0
<Doc-Saintly> ioria: is there an easy way to downgrade?
<ioria> Doc-Saintly, can you paste  apt-cache policy   libapt-pkg5.0   ?
<indistylo> for installing some utility I have to install golang, I followed this link given to install golang https://github.com/linkedin/Burrow && followed this for path environment setting export GOPATH >> http://www.idata.co.il/2017/01/monitoring-kafka-consumer-lag-with-burrow/ --> this path setting is having some issue. Kindly help me suggest and resolve this path env issue --> https://pastebin.com/7FCiPt4g
<Doc-Saintly> ioria: thanks, actually started something else and it seems to be going better.
<Doc-Saintly> ioria: the computer moved between CN and US, and I just noticed that when I removed the sources.list the one being regenerated was still for China
<ioria> Doc-Saintly, ah, ok
<Doc-Saintly> so, if it goes well, it just goes to show how China like to take up domain names and IPs that don't belong to them and it breaks things outside of China XD
<arunpyasi> Hi guys, I have an issue, I get 530 login auth failed, where do I see error log for pure-ftpd ?
<edney> Hello there, im having problems on ubuntu with mate, installed compiz and nvidia driver, having tearing, cant fix, any tips?
<edney> runing ubuntu lts 16.04
<hateball> edney: what driver version?
<hateball> edney: you can try running this in a terminal if you have a driver later than 340: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="$(xrandr | sed -nr '/(\S+) connected (primary )?[0-9]+x[0-9]+(\+\S+).*/{ s//\1: nvidia-auto-select \3 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }, /; H }; ${ g; s/\n//g; s/, $//; p }')"
<edney> clevo laptop w650sj with nvidia optimus 850m and intel i7 4810mq..driver is 384.90
<edney> i already set vsync on compiz and all its stuff, will try your terminal tip, let me see if it works
<edney> Hatebal, i did it, nothing changed
<edney> im seying on nvidia website that
<edney> seeing
<edney> on nvidia website that there is a new driver that " fixes vsync and opengl problems
<edney> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/126577/en-us
<edney> How do i update to it?
<Allanis> Ughm.
<Allanis> Sorry.
<Allanis> Though I'm sure you guys wanted to know that too. :P
<leftyfb> arunpyasi: https://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/FAQ
<edney> found the nvidia ppa will upate the driver to see if it works better
<zamba> i want support for blowfish-encrypted passwords in /etc/shadow on my ubuntu 16.04 system
<zamba> i have installed the package libpam-unix2
<zamba> what do i need to do from there to get it working?
<edney> going to restart to see if the new nvidia driver works better!
<edney> Nah this is still not workinggggg
<edney> help!
<edney> =(
<edney> i see lots of people with the same problem on ubuntu mate, this makes me think that this system is broken
<edney> wich is sad because i do love mate and ive been able to use it on opensuse, fedora and mageia without tearing using compiz
<edney> going to uninstall this mess
<edney> hope developers do fix it soon
<akik> edney: did you test switching to the compton gpu compositor? i think that fixes the tearing issues
<PCatinean> can someone please help with vsftpd ?
<edney> YEs i tried
<edney> not working
<edney> i tried everything
<akik> edney: what do you mean not working?
<edney> i mean that tearing still goes on with it
<edney> using compiz, compton, marco, all the same
<akik> edney: it's not all the same. on my box compton gpu compositor solved it
<edney> On all other distros i tried, compiz solved it too
<edney> but ubuntu mate is bugged dont know why
<edney> and i saw on google that im not alone with this bug
<akik> edney: you installed mate-tweak to change the compositor?
<edney> its installed by default
<edney> the problem is for sure the distro.
<akik> :)
<edney> i will install kubuntu
<edney> i was on opensuse with 0 problems
<edney> but i do want to use deb packages so i came to ubuntu mate
<edney> bad decision ever, maybe kubuntu works better.
<edney> does 17.10 works stable?
<edney> or should i keep the 16.04?
<akik> edney: if you want long time support, go for 16.04
<edney> if i do install the 17.10 will i need to uninstall it later or it does updates to the latest always?
<oerheks> if one needs to ask, stay on LTS
<edney> All right
<akik> edney: you need to install 18.04 when 17.10 goes end-of-life
<edney> hum ok so lts is the way to go
<edney> downloading, i will be back here when its done to say if kubuntu works without tearing using compiz hehehe
<oerheks> on top of LTS, there is HWE too..
<oerheks> !HWE
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<edney> hummmmmmm  hwe looks good
<edney> -*-* love to know it
<akik> edney: as you saw, there's no one way/one fix to fix all the problems
<Haris> thank you all
<edney> tnks for the tips, will be back soon with the kubuntu
<akik> edney: i'm running kubuntu 16.04 no a 2011 acer with intel graphics. working good
<edney> Yeah akik, but hm the crazy thing is that mate works great on fedora and opensuse, when i do install it there i also have tearing but it's gone after compiz enable, but here it doesnt works hehe i do love kde plasma actually is my favorite DE, installing and coming back soon
<edney> see you soon!
<oerheks> have fun!
<qswz> pardon my noobness, I have some folder with permission 755, instead of 644, after aving moved it on a usb key, I know it because git shows it for all files, annoying
<qswz> I did sudo chmod -R 644 thatfolder
<qswz> but after tht I can't even cd in it
<akik> qswz: for you to access the folder, you need the x bit which means 4 changes into 5
<akik> and by folder i mean directory
<qswz> yea
<qswz> 654 then maybe
<qswz> I think the first digit, shouln't be 7, since it's sensible
<akik> qswz: the first digit is for your user's permissions
<qswz> ok thanks
<akik> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<adac> When I poirt my ovpn file in ubuntu then all the traffic goes trough the VPN. But I only want to have access to the other vpn hosts. How can I achieve that?
<adac> It works when I run the ovpn file in command line
<adac> then all traffic is still routed trough normal internet and I can access it
<adac> *I can access the vpn hosts
<BluesKaj> does nautilus services offer "root actions" option which gives users temporary permission as a user to red/write root owned folders ?
<BluesKaj> read/write
<oerheks> BluesKaj, sure, install nautilus-actions nautilus-admin and you have open as root in the context menu
<oerheks> maybe nautilus-admin is enough, not sure
<BluesKaj> oerheks, good, I was justrcurious if ubuntu has that option , it's very handy on kubuntu :-)
<BluesKaj> adac, what are you trying to do ? run an a client thru the vpn , but no other networking clients ?
<BluesKaj> an a=a
<adac> BluesKaj, I want to be connected to a VPN for to be able to access my servers that are behind the same vpn
<adac> but the internet itself on the client should not be routed trough the VPN
<BluesKaj> adac, so you don't want your internet connection routed thru the vpn, then use a proxy server like a socks5 that your vpn client provides, most vpn services have that option
<adac> BluesKaj, Ok I see thanks that would be a solution. BUt there must be a way as well so that the internet is routed locally with the local wlan/lan connection
<adac> I mean that one works already on command line
<BluesKaj> ssh tunnel ?
<adac> BluesKaj, in the ovpn config when there is no "redirect-gateway " then it should use the local internet connection. This is respected with the command line client of openvpn
<adac> but it does not seem to work with the network manager when I simply import the config /ovpn file
<adac> this did the trick: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668165
<adac> but it should work automatically
<adac> it should respect the ovpn setttings
<scorch> using 17.10 with unity login (because new gnome just crashed): how can I disabled clicking with the touchpad?
<BluesKaj> adac, sorry, i don't use NM at all, I use static IP with network/interfaces and resolved.conf dns settings
<adac> np
<nephewtom> Hi
<TJ-> adac: there are a few issues with network-manager-openvpn along those lines. Import isn't perfect
<nephewtom> Is it possible to install Cinnamon 3.x on Ubuntu 14.04?
<nephewtom> Currently I have Cinnamon 2.8.8
<adac> TJ-, yes I see One issue also was that the settings below the certificates were not respected
<adac> *not added
<adac> one needs to define them before
<oerheks> nephewtom, no ppa with 3.x for your version .. https://launchpad.net/~embrosyn/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon?field.series_filter=trusty
<nephewtom> So, I guess it is not possible... or neither a good idea...
<oerheks> nephewtom, not possible, or build it yourself, i would upgrade to 16.04
<nephewtom> yeah, I thought on building it myself... but that could be too much.
<BluesKaj> adac, do your .ovpn files reside in NM or /etc/openvpn?
<oerheks> xnial gives 3.6.. https://launchpad.net/~embrosyn/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon?field.series_filter=xenial
<oerheks> pretty fresh
<adac> BluesKaj, when importing them via netwok manager they (the single parts) are in your home directory yes
<Bombo> hi
<BluesKaj> adac, I keep a copy in ~/home
<Bombo> how does dpkg decide what locales to install? i did 'dpkg -i audacity-data*deb' but it didn't install /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/audacity.mo i had to extract that manually with -x
<Durgeoble> hi
<empedokles78> Ich habe über das Software-Center ein network-scan-linux-glibc2-x86_64.deb installiert. Wo sollte der Scanner erscheinen? Muss ich evtl. neu starten?
<BluesKaj> !de | empedokles78
<ubottu> empedokles78: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Durgeoble> im, configuring ubuntu server for nas and printer, can connet to folders by ip, but cant see the printer and cannot ping to server by name
<regdude> Hi! I have a network and I want to test out multicast traffic. I have a bunch of RaspberryPi that has the debian based Linux, which is basically ubuntu. Anyone has any tips how could I setup a very simple IPTV Server and client?
<BluesKaj> regdude, install kodi
<regdude> BluesKaj: does it really support creating a multicast stream? It seems that it can only play them
<BluesKaj> it has steaming capability options
<regdude> BluesKaj: ok thanks, will try it out!
<BluesKaj> regdude, http://kodi.wiki/view/Add-on:IPTV_Simple_Client
<regdude> seems that only a client is implemented, so cannot create multicast streams
<BluesKaj> regdude, think there are addons available that can serve streams and download them
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone.  In the parted documentation, it suggests using /dev/hda as an argument.  I don't seem to have /dev/hda on Ubuntu 16.04. Is /dev/sda the same thing?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> that documentataion is probly old, Richard_Cavell
<Richard_Cavell> yeah I think it is.  But I don't have anything newer
<adac> TJ-, is the networkmanager able to connect to multiple VPN networks?
<adac> *at once
<ducasse> Richard_Cavell: also, make doubly sure /dev/sda is actually the disk you want to partition
<Richard_Cavell> Yes, of course
<Richard_Cavell> I'm just reading it, not writing to it
<ducasse> Richard_Cavell: just mentioning it, it might not be as obvious to everyone who comes here :)
<nbusrone> Having a similar problem , one of my partition automatically unmount.How to I check the log the reason of it ?
<nbusrone> is it a bug ?
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, you can read /var/log/syslog or the output of 'dmesg'
<azureus> good afternoon
<azureus> i installed refind on esp partition dualboot windows ubuntu
<azureus> i can't install refind on ubuntu only
<azureus> help me please
<azureus> output errors
<lordcirth_work> azureus, were you not able to get help on #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br?
<azureus> J #ubuntu-pt
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work: https://pastebin.com/akcX2n3R can help me havea look of the log ? I don't know how I should read the error.
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, /dev/sdc is probably failing.  Could also be a loose connection.  Install the package 'smartmontools' and run 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc'
<azureus> lordcirth_work: help me please
<lordcirth_work> azureus, did you ask on those channels?
<azureus> yes
<azureus> no reponds
<azureus> responds
<azureus> do not respond
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : where is  /dev/sdc ? I didn't see any sdc on fdisk -l
<lordcirth_work> azureus, how long did you wait?
<azureus> yes~
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, well, I don't know your hardware, but the logs clearly show a sdc having critical IO errors
<oerheks> azureus, we all wanted to help you, but you seems to like to read here, and not a manual. besides, we advise to install grub, not refind
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, how many drives do you have?
<azureus> no boot grub
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: I was there; I asked someone to translate the instrucitons; no-one helped or talked.
<azureus> show no device bootable
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, ok thanks
<azureus> uefi only
<azureus> secure booot on or off
<azureus> only in the bios
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, or, what drive is this partition supposed to be on?
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : how do I check which HD are attached ? I dont see any sdc on my fdisk -l and I install Gsmartcontrol but I can't find any sdc.
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, lsblk -f
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : 2nd WD 1tb .It looks weird where thereis ada,sdb , sdd,sde , there is no sdc
<lordcirth_work> Occasionally when a drive fails and then comes online again, it can show up as a different drive, under the next letter
<scorch> using 17.10 with unity login (because new gnome just crashed): how can I disabled clicking with the touchpad?
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, what partition is the one that's unmounting?
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : right now is sde or sde1 which I just mount back
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : weird , it auto change partition ?? sdc to sde ?
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, The drive presumably was sdb, but sometimes when it fails, when it reconnects it gets assigned the next letter
<lordcirth_work> anyway, run smartctl (or gsmartcontrol) on the drive it's currently showing up as
<Mpc9> is 16.04 the last ubuntu desktop to support 32 bit?
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : sde on gsmartcontrol
<lordcirth_work> And you probably need to back up everything on there immediately if you haven't already
<TJ-> Mpc9: for installer ISOs you mean?
<lordcirth_work> Mpc9, 17.04 is, I think, but 16.04 will be supported longer
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : which test should I do on on gsmartcontrol  ?
<Mpc9> yeah for the ISOs
<lordcirth_work> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-drops-32-bit-desktop/
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, you probably don't need to run a test, just look at the info
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : The smart looks fine to me.
<mr_lou> https://superuser.com/questions/1271193/ubuntu-blu-ray-burner-suddenly-not-detected
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : Which should I look for ?
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, well, I've heard it said that smart catches 20% of failing drives
<Mpc9> ah thanks for the link
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, uncorrectable errors, things like that.  You can open up your PC and check that the cables aren't loose, but other than that, you need a new drive I think
<TJ-> Mpc9: the 32-bit server ISOs are still a thing; and there's a new subiquity server ubiquity installer to bring the GUI-installer experience to server, so it won't be too difficult to install from ubuntu-server-i386.iso and then simply "apt install ubuntu-desktop"
<lordcirth_work> Mpc9, alternatively, Xubuntu is still shipping 32-bit
<Mpc9> ah interesting
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : 196 , 197, 198, 199 and 200 all with thresold and raw value 0.As 1 Raw read error rate ( 0 )
<Mpc9> I will look at both of those options
<yogix> i've been testing ubuntu 16.04 on a yoga laptop and it wouldn't find the mg5520 printer/scanner with simple scan.  I installed virtualbox and installed 17.10 and it found the scanner on the network fine. But now after upgrading to 17.10 I still can't see the scanner unless I run 17.10 in virtualbox then simplescan directly after that finds it on baremetal 17.10.  Any idea why?
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : I check the gsmartcontol (Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operation may be unavailable. The cause might be a amissing software package, The following list of softeware packages is required for ntfs file system support: ntfsprogs/ ntfs-3g)  a red icon .Guess I need to fix some error ?
<TJ-> yogix: because you're great at finding bugs! :D  ... have you checked the /var/log/kern.log when the device is connected, comparing the bare-metal to the VM logs to see if the differences give you a clue?
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, well, is the partition formatted ntfs?  If so, yeah, you would need those tools.
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : It is what shows at gsmartcontrol on a red icon
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : I have ntfs-3g install but not ntfsprogs.
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : Nevermind i found it change to ntfs-3g after 13.04.Now checking on google what does the error means
<Mpc9> what's the deal with ubuntu software center?
<Mpc9> like what is the basis for what gets put on there
<auronandace> Mpc9: you won't find libraries or dependancies on there. this is part of the reason why i prefer synaptic
<Mpc9> oh i wasn't aware there were other options
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : Anyway thank you for the help , will check on it later on .Thanks again :)
<Mpc9> oh yeah synaptic has what i want. Thanks!
<yogix> TJ-, i'm not connecting via usb, but simple scan is grapping it over the wifi, but I'll check the log.  I'm wondering if simplescan on 16.04 had some setting left over that if it wasn't there 17.10 would work better.
<yogix> grabbig that is, not grapping...
<yogix> aagghh - grabbing
<Mpc9> netflix needs to sell some kind of sensor like a fit bit that monitors my breathing and or heartrate so it only turns off when i'm asleep and/or dead
<kgbme> o/ i really tried, all day 2day to get identd to work from this local PC (just for irc, freenode for example) & have been unsuccessful. currently have oident running, if someone has the patience to hold my hand and see what's up please?
<illiquid> where's the liquid?! liquid!? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xlWBacrChVM
<TJ-> yogix: I guess it's using zero-conf, i.e. multicast discovery, there may be something in syslog. Check the avahi service logs too
<Mpc9> does ubuntu software center have any advantages over synaptic?
<oerheks> Mpc9, no, softwarecenter gives metapackages only
<Mpc9> metapackages?
<oerheks> yes, and synaptic gives detailed packages, tons more than you find in softwarecenter
<Mpc9> i'm a little hazy on what you mean by meta packages vs detailed packages
<oerheks> metapackage as in main package, that contains the program itself, and dependencies, but there are often more packages related, like language, plugins or connectors
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<oerheks> ubuntu-dektop is a bunch of packages,  but it does not contain all software available
<illiquid> how can I make ubuntu play the bongos on my ass?
<Mpc9> Oh I see thanks
<kgbme> can someone pls help what i need to do to get oident from this localhost PC? cable connected to modem https://paste.ubuntu.com/26029249/
<kgbme> hostname can't be resolved by irc server and i'm clueless :/
<kgbme> ^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/26029271/
<alkisg> kgbme: why do you want to install an ident server, do you think it's required for irc?
<kgbme> alkisg: just would be neater, idk. plus, no problem from running it on a remote host - and i don't get wth i'm (not) doing here, locally
<kgbme> wold be gr8 to be able to figure out where i've gone retarded. :)
<alkisg> kgbme: you can identify by username/password, is there any specific reason you prefer ident?
<kgbme> i'm identified by nickserv@services. certfp using sasl external so that's all good
<alkisg> Most people now connect from their personal PCs, so running an ident server on your own pc offers no additional verification or security, I'm not sure that freenode imposes this in any way...
<kgbme> just *can't* get the grasp why my host seems to be unreachable from the internet (since oident seems to be fine) & i'm not sure what else to do (all day portforwarding and readingdifferent  man and pages  and stuff)
<alkisg> You have a reverse dns entry?
<m_tadeu> hi...sudenly, my mouse and keyboard are being disabled after a few secs...what is this and how can I fix it?
<kgbme> alkisg: what cmd can i run for that pls? a little braindead
<alkisg> kgbme: go to canyouseeme or something, to see your external ip, and then use `host your-ip` to see its dns name
<kgbme> alkisg: yeah, that's awesome... tnx!
<kgbme> port isn't being forwarded, even though i've set up the router like 1000 times. ty
<kgbme> could be my isp after all... geez
<pavlos> kgbme: your external ip can be found with curl ipinfo.io/ip
<kgbme> pavlos: tyvm, it *is* the same as http://canyouseeme.org/ and everything is cool with the system - just seems like my isp is not allowing low port forward, or some other issue
<kgbme> need to reinstall, i've enabled everything and the kitchen fridge on this quest. tnx guys. :)
<kgbme> sink xD
<jwash> hi everyone i renamed a file on a samba server, but now its showing up weird when i browse locally, file\ a.zip renamed to file_a.zip on the server via ssh now shows up as SO6DOA~H.zip when i browse the samba share from local thunar or pcmanfm
<jwash> is there a way to do the renaming so that these file names aren't changed when browsing over the network, they're fine when from the command line ssh
<jwash> ok, it's a samba problem, i mounted via nfs and file names are ok
<mutante> jwash: do you actually have Windows computers in the network?
<lordcirth_work> jwash, was the file literally named "file\ a.zip" or did you just use  that to escape the space/
<lordcirth_work> ?* Because windows does not like \ in filenames
<Wanderer-> IM trying to send mail from an ubuntu VM on a nonstandard port -> 1025 , and i get -> Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1] , i can telnet to localhost 1025 just fine
<TJ-> jwash: was the file_a.zip name actually longer than 8.3 characters? because "SO6DOA~H" suggests that was the short-name for a long-name file
<Wanderer-> What could be the issue.
<jwash> yes, a couple of windows comps
<TJ-> Wanderer-: see the NAME MANGLING section and mangled_* options at https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html#NAMEMANGLING
<jwash> yes to just escape the space in the file name
<pavlos> Wanderer-: try, "nc localhost 1025" do you get a response?
<Wanderer-> pavlos, i do
<jwash> TJ- yes, it was renamed to a long name for a file
<Wanderer-> Thu, 23 Nov 2017 18:05:50 GMT; (No UCE/UBE) logging access from: localhost(OK)-localhost [127.0.0.1]
<TJ-> oops!
<TJ-> jwash:  see the NAME MANGLING section and mangled_* options at https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html#NAMEMANGLING
<jwash> yep
<jwash> will do
<jwash> TY
<TJ-> grrr, my tab complete went to random-complete mode
<pavlos> Wanderer-: shouldnt you get the name of the server listening to taht port? when I test with ssh (nc 0 22) I get an ssh server response
<Wanderer-> TJ-, maybe you missed the initial 'j'
<Wanderer-> pavlos, i did, i get the intrnal
<TJ-> Wanderer-: you have the SMTP server inside the VM where you're doing the test from?
<Wanderer-> -185300.internal ESMTP Sendmail 8.15.2/8.15.2/Debian-3; Thu
<TJ-> Wanderer-: what are you using to send the email?
<Wanderer-> im trying to just send a basic email but it wont go through, its on google cloud platform
<Wanderer-> im using sendmail
<Wanderer-> echo "Subject: sendmail test" | sendmail -v myemail@gmail.com
<TJ-> "connection refused" generally means nothing is listening - you need to tell sendmail which port to send to
<Wanderer-> $ echo "Subject: sendmail test" | sendmail -v myemail@gmail.com
<Wanderer-> myemail@gmail.com... Connecting to [127.0.0.1] via relay...
<Wanderer-> myemail@gmail.com... Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]
<pavlos> Wanderer-: gmail uses 2fa, you may need to change some conf file
<Wanderer-> Even to send mail?
<Wanderer-> to
<Wanderer-> I dont think thats the case. Unless if when its being done from a non standard port
<TJ-> you've got an SMTP daemon listening on port 1025?
<Wanderer-> Hmm i thought i did, i did a restart and i dont see it now, but same message
<Wanderer-> root      2057  0.0  0.1 104828  5264 ?        Ss   17:31   0:00 sendmail: MTA: accepting connections
<Wanderer-> :-|
<yogix> TJ-, wonder if it is a timing thing or if after running lpstat -s it helps??  will keep testing.  Didn't see anything in any of the logs.  I looked for Canon in the logs with: sudo find . -name "*.log" -exec grep Canon {} \; -print - but didn't see anything.  Maybe it goes by a differnt name when a wifi search is done.
<Wanderer-> Im  not sure whats going on here , it should work
<akik> Wanderer-: did you tell sendmail to use the 1025 port?
<jwash> TJ TY I added mangled names=no to smb.conf, all is well again
<Wanderer-> akik, i did
<arktvrvs> is there a way to downgrade packages from -proposed backward after disabling that repo?
<Wanderer->  cat /etc/mail/sendmail.cf | grep 1025
<Wanderer-> O DaemonPortOptions=Family=inet,  Name=MTA-v4, Port=1025, Addr=127.0.0.1
<akik> Wanderer-: have you configured submit.cf ?
<arktvrvs> nm think i found something
<Wanderer-> akik, i dont think so
<Wanderer-> akik, what do i need to specify in submit.mc ?
<akik> Wanderer-: i'm just thinking it must be changed in some other place if you get connection refused, and submit.cf comes to my mind
<Wanderer-> netstat -tuplen | grep 1025
<Wanderer-> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:1025          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          30947       4082/sendmail: MTA:
<akik> Wanderer-: maybe RELAY_MAILER_ARGS
<donofrio> do we get new microcode today for thankgiving? https://apaste.info/K4cn - https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27150 ;(
<donofrio> even though windows folks say that they do not see this as a microcode update so patch has to come from hardware vendor?
<pavlos> Wanderer-: do you have a non gmail address you can test?
<Wanderer-> pavlos, i got the same error trying a different email address
<pavlos> Wanderer-: I have similar issue; cannot send email w/ sendmail ...
<TJ-> Wanderer-: which package actually provides the sendmail you're using?
<pavlos> TJ-: apt install sendmail, then add yourhost to /etc/hosts after the localhost.localdomain, then run sendmailconfig accept defaults
<TJ-> pavlos: right, because there are around 12 packages that install a /usr/sbin/sendmail
<TJ-> pavlos: so actually its /usr/lib/sm.bin/sendmail from sendmail-bin then
<GhostwalkGames> Hi i am linux noob- is it possible to get Microsoft Office working perfectly in Ubuntu 16.04? Like Excel PPt Word latest edition with VBA editor working too
<lavinho> good night
<lavinho> ia have installed refind but message no bootable device
<ioria> GhostwalkGames, what's the problem with LiberOffice ?
<lavinho> help me please
<GhostwalkGames> It has to be excel for work reasons.
<auronandace> GhostwalkGames: you want a perfectly functioning msoffice then run it an a windows vm
<ioria> that ^
<GhostwalkGames> Okay yeah a windows vm might be good. I have ryzen so VMs aren't too laggy
<GhostwalkGames> Libre office does look nice it's pretty close in functionality
<nyws> hi there
<nyws> anyone using vmware 14pro with ubuntu 17.10 ?
<lavinho> help me please
<omgina> hi
<omgina> https://www.samaa.tv/editor-s-choice/2017/05/student-caught-using-smart-watch-for-cheating/
<pizzadude> hi
<omgina> my question is
<omgina> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/11/police-arrested-murderer-three-years/
<omgina> I can't watch those samaa.tv videos?? why
<pizzadude> wtf is samaa.tv
<omgina> What do I need to install? I know I am missing somethings.
<omgina> it's a website like many others. but that's not the point
<pizzadude> does it use flash?
<omgina> pizzadude: there are several videos sites
<omgina> pizzadude: don't know
<pizzadude> have you tried spoofing your user agent with an addon?
<pizzadude> what web browser do you use?
<omgina> yes, I did use sppofing agent
<omgina> tor browser uses it by default
<pizzadude> did you enable javascript on the tor website?
<pizzadude> by default tor browser blocks javascript, for security, but that might be blocking the website video code
<_9_aleksandr_9_> Hello. I am new Ubuntu user. At the first time when I started Ubuntu from usb flash in live mode I had not problems. Installer had not saw any hard drives. He saw only usb flash. But when I tried to turn on my PC again from usb flash for installing Ubuntu installer not started. I have saw it http://qoo.by/312C .
<akik> _9_aleksandr_9_: your link opens some video page
<akik> just a warning. might be fishy
<cesdo> akik: it's just google photo, you lier
<akik> cesdo: i get two youtube videos, you lier
<ikonia> calm down please
<Mathisen> i get google photo also
<Mathisen> _9_aleksandr_9_, the problem seem to be with your computer, check bios settings
<GhostwalkGames> My phone cannot even load the link (stock Note 4)
<Apachez> how do one clear the dns cache in ubuntu 16+ ?
<Mathisen> Ubuntu doesn't cache dns records by default
<akik> Apachez: your web browser might have a cache
<Apachez> systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<Apachez> that retarded lennartos seems to be the magic dns query cache one cannot get rid off
<Apachez> Mathisen: it sure does since 16.x
<Apachez> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Apachez> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Apachez> # 127.0.0.53 is the systemd-resolved stub resolver.
<Apachez> # run "systemd-resolve --status" to see details about the actual nameservers.
<Apachez> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<Mathisen> my bad then, did not know
<Apachez> then how come you answered with an incorrect answer?
<akik> systemd brings things to the table nobody needed
<Apachez> yeah
<Apachez> too bad one cannot simply just "apt-get remove systemd --purge" without breaking the whole system
<akik> Apachez: did that command resolve your problem?
<Furai> Hey, why would my ubuntu server 16.04 x64 bit log something like this https://file.furai.pl/2017-11-23-22-12-54.txt whenever I ssh to any user?
<Apachez> akik: yup
<Apachez> systemd-resolve --flush-caches      that is =)
<davido_> I need to know if anyone here has been successful in using Ubuntu 17.10 on a laptop with external monitors, with the laptop screen off/closed.  In particular, does the grub menu show up on one of the external monitors, and does the login screen appear.
<akik> unbelievable
<Apachez> davido_: I have had odd problems with dual screens
<Apachez> same model in one case one monitor becomes primary and on other boxes the other output becomes primary
<Apachez> that is which screen displays boot info
<Apachez> once booted the left is 1 and the right is 2
<davido_> My particular concern is from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Desktop (known issues, desktop), which points to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1723025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723025 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "no login screen when booting with an external monitor attached" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davido_> I'd like to upgrade my work laptop but my normal mode of operation is three external monitors, laptop lid closed.
<davido_> Apachez, that sounds like the issue reported in the bug report, and enumerated in "known issues".  ...So I'm guessing there's a possibility I would be unhappy with the upgrade -- I'll have to hold off longer until that's addressed.
<Apachez> also some boxes will kill off monitor output if there was no monitor detected on this output during boot
<Apachez> dell boxes was notorious on this
<Apachez> like you have your headless box
<Apachez> and suddently you need to attach a monitor to it to find out why you no longer can remote login
<Apachez> and then nerdrage because it refuse to output anything
<Apachez> but if you reboot when monitor is attached and then unplug the monitor then you can 1 month later replug it and get a screen
<davido_> I've been sucessfully using Unity versions of Ubuntu on my work laptop in a external-only configuration for several years.  But this new issue concerns me, and is preventing me being able to upgrade with confidence.
<_9_aleksandr_9_> Hello. I am new Ubuntu user. At the first time when I started Ubuntu from usb flash in live mode I had not problems. Installer had not saw any hard drives. He saw only usb flash. But when I tried to turn on my PC again from usb flash for installing Ubuntu installer not started. I have saw it http://qoo.by/3133 (the link contains also photos of bios).
<cesdo> _9_aleksandr_9_: Hmm... Photos of bios. It's something new! So many!
<juliank> cesdo: did _9_aleksandr_9_ do anything to warrant this sarcasm?
 * juliank just joined
<_9_aleksandr_9_> juliank: Hello)
<cesdo> juliank: it's not sarcasm. It's information for another members) Alexander is my friend)
<juliank> hmm, okay, sorry then
<juliank> it sounded like you were making fun of him
<EriC^> he's being his wingman xD
<juliank> _9_aleksandr_9_: well i dont know what your problem is. you probably want to get to your BIOS boot selection screen and select oyur USB device there
<juliank> davido_: there are some multi-monitor bugs in gnome-shell, I reported quite a lot. It got a lot better, but there's still one item pending I forgot about :/
<doke> ok can someone help me, I have ubuntu set to auto login and I changed the desktop enviornment to i3wm by logging out and using the login options, i3wm has no way to "log out" or get back to that screen that I can find so I want to know where the auto login option is stored so I can get rid of it
<juliank> well, I was asked to test one patch, it might have been merged already
<davido_> juliank: The issue I was mentioning is still listed in "known issues", and its bug report is still opened, so I guess not much has happened there.
<davido_> For all I know it wouldn't be a problem for me, but it's difficult to test without going all in, so I'll just wait.
<juliank> davido_: I think that's the problem
<juliank> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788242
<ubottu> Gnome bug 788242 in general "External monitor not turned on when docked" [Normal,New]
<juliank> boot -> monitor is off -> open lid -> monitor turns on -> close lid -> both off again
<davido_> yeah, that's no fun.  ...and it's exactly how I operate most of the time, so I'll just hold off for now.
<leemox> git checkout vs git checkout --track vs git branch --track. What is the difference?
<leemox> It is the same?
<kaosine> oh man....I'm getting to the point I'm getting ready to wipe a old pc and install ubuntu or something and just happened to get bored and notice something. The disk I have of ubuntu is 7 years old(10.04.1 lts) XD
<doke> If someone could help me I would be emmensely grateful as this is the only computer I have and i3 is having many issues
<doke> I cant use a webbrowser
<juliank> doke: I guess you could logout by running loginctl terminate-user yourusername
<doke> ill give it a try thank you
<kaosine> Definitely not installing straight ubuntu on it, but that was good for a little giggle to see how old it was
<krytarik> leemox: #git might be a better place for this.
<doke> juliank: I dont have that package unfortunetly
<doke> oh wait
<doke> got it, I put an r in loginctrl
<doke> just ctl
<juliank> I hope it works :)
<doke> IT WORKED!
<doke> A million thanks!!
<juliank> yay :)
<kaosine> doke: if I had a nickel for everytime I missed a letter or added one like that though XD
<doke> lmao
<kaosine> doke: still not as funny as my 7 year old ubu cd though...i'm still kinda laughing about this now
 * juliank does not even have a CD drive!
<kaosine> can't tell if I can go beyond the language select screen but yeah. Forgot the mouse and I suck at keyboard navigation beyond some basic stuff
<kaosine> I like to keep stuff like the cd and headphone jack for as long as I can at this point :P
<kaosine> Just need to figure out when I'm going to end up beefing it up and installing wine...
<leemox> krytarik: Ok, thanks :-)
<kaosine> also stupid question for when I do get the mouse(whether I borrow the grandmother's wireless or get the original from my dad's room) how would I go about making sure all the drivers are installed into ubuntu or whatever flavor I go with? I have no clue what to install and I remember doing something weird when I did my mom's old laptop for my sister to use for school(which I don't think she ever did actually end up using it)
<juliank> I think it should ask you if drivers are missing
<kaosine> the computer is a dell inspiron 3847 with the base config
<kaosine> juliank: ok...just remember having to do something funky last time for some reason
<juliank> possible.
<_9_aleksandr_9_> EriC^: I have try to use the way proposed of user EriC^
<juliank> you'll see when you do it if something does not work after install :)
 * juliank is out
<_9_aleksandr_9_> EriC^: I have tried to use the way proposed of user EriC^ and have recorded it in video https://photos.app.goo.gl/sELbOMOFToUI3E5w1
<cesdo> juliank: please stay here for 10 minutes
<kaosine> juliank: yeah just have to figure out what I'm going with. I think I'll be going with kubuntu or lubuntu anyways
<cesdo> juliank: my friend just recorded video about his trouble
<kaosine> which I say that when I think I already downloaded kubuntu
<kaosine> lubuntu geez....I need to keep my stuff straight. If libre isn't in there I'll be installing that then too
<kaosine> This one should be able to handle ku so I may just download that and stick to that one instead once I can get to a point to burn a dvd to do so
<ffd700> kaosine: May I ask what the issue is?
<_9_aleksandr_9_> juliank: please watch my video
<kaosine> ffd700: I'm just trying to double make sure of things before I wipe and install some form of ubuntu flavor on this machine XD
<Tecan> if i run xwd -root in bash in mate desktop without putting it to a file it eats up alot of cpu with systemd-resolve
<kaosine> I doubt and double check things way too much tbh
<_9_aleksandr_9_> I reload my video to YouTube https://youtu.be/1VvCFWWt6-s
<oerheks> hold left shift to enter grub menu,..
<oerheks> if that does not work, try esc ...
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kaosine> bah now I wish I had that mouse already so I could just see how out of date 10.04.1 lts really is XD
<PCatinean> hey guys, can anyone help, i'm doing scp -r /big/file user@server.com:/bla and at some point I get No such device or address, what's going on?
<kaosine> huh so keyboard doesn't work in actual live mode of 10.04.1 lts XD
<absurdist> help i'm getting out of letters for my hdd drives https://paste.ee/p/o3W3A
<absurdist> im now at sdw only 3 letters left
<Aaaaand> You're computer will explode if you try to add 4
<Aaaaand> your*
<Aaaaand> joke
<Aaaaand> wrong channel :
<absurdist> so the drives becoming names like sdaa1 and so on?
<Aaaaand> I think
<Aaaaand> sdab sdac ..
<kaosine> yeah usually....that's the part I'm still unsure of on unix based systems. Not having letters after only having that ever is a little overwhelming for someone switching
#ubuntu 2017-11-24
<io_elephant> I am on ubuntu 17.04 and looking at /etc/network/interfaces, how come my wireless network is not there? it is working fine, but i am trying to change the dns server it uses. all articles point to going to /etc/network/interfaces, adding it there and restarting networking service, but i dont have an entry for my wireless there
<doke> quit
<doke> oops
<nrdb> hi I am having trouble running skype... anyone know what to do?
<donofrio> even though windows folks say that they do not see this as a microcode update so patch has to come from hardware vendor?
<donofrio> do we get new microcode today for thankgiving? https://apaste.info/K4cn - https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27150 ;(
<benbro> Ansible Vault can encrypt sensitive files and let you decrypt them in memory only when used to setup a server
<benbro> is there a general tool I can use without Ansible?
<element> How would I group where clauses together? I need to do (detail_type = available && detail_value = 1) && (detail_type = price_updated_at && detail_value != curdate() )
<element> sorry wrong channel.
<okdana> what's the procedure to request some activity on a package that hasn't been updated in a few releases? do i just file a bug against it?
<okdana> the maintainer is just listed as ubuntu developers
<kaosine> idk might want to ask on the forums if no one answers here...I've never messed with that and not sure how many have. (I have the annoying luck of finding guides with outdated methods or packages such as wine changing things last year apparently...)
<okdana> i went for the bug report, seems there's a tag for it
<okdana> thanks anyway
<The_Wraith> Hi. One of my systems is running ubuntu-14.4 and I cant upgrade atm, but I need opensc to be the current git version. How can I do it, so that apt is aware and keeping track of dependencies etc, when I install the git version from source?
<superherointj> I've just installed Ubuntu 17.10. And the power button of my computer doesn't work. It opens a Dialog that says it is going to do something in 60s. That is not what I want. I just wanted it to power down I press the power button. How can I fix this?
<ponyrider> superherointj: edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf?
<Bashing-om> superherointj: My system the action of the power button is a bios setting .
<superherointj> When I press power button it goes to stand by mode.
<superherointj> I need it to really power down.
<ponyrider> superherointj: check that file...
<superherointj> ponyrider, In /etc/systemd/logind.conf I've changed HandlePowerKey=poweroff ... and it doesn't work!
<superherointj> By pressing the power down button the computer hibernates (or goes stand by mode).
<ponyrider> superherointj: you have to: $ systemctl restart systemd-logind.service >> BEWARE, WILL LOG YOU OUT
<superherointj> I have rebooted the machine after changing that.
<superherointj> Is it expected of Ubuntu 17.10 to screw up the power button so it is no longer the power button?
<superherointj> I've also tried this command you suggested and it did reboot but the power button problem persists.
<ponyrider> superherointj: do you have fastboot enabled in the bios? perhaps that
<ponyrider> although.. strange
<superherointj> I've googled and I see many people having same issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/967098/shutdown-power-off-button-does-always-go-to-suspend-on-17-10
<superherointj> https://appuals.com/how-to-shutdown-ubuntu-with-the-pc-power-button/
<superherointj> But that solution doesn't seem 'right'.
<ponyrider> superherointj: what happens when you $ shutdown -h now?
<superherointj> It powers off for real.
<superherointj> https://askubuntu.com/questions/968070/after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-17-10-suspend-restart-and-power-off-does-not-work
<superherointj> Just tried disabling wayland and didn't work.
<superherointj> Ubuntu is quite broken lately.
<superherointj> I give up for today. Thanks for the help.
<cuddlesquid> hello, https://askubuntu.com/questions/790745/connected-to-wifi-but-no-internet
<cuddlesquid> having this very exact issue, ubuntu installed along side windows 7, after booting into windows 7, resolving dns or similar wont work once booted into ubuntu
<cuddlesquid> any way around this?
<Doc-Saintly> I think my remote display (vino) got messed up when changing from unity to gnome. Is there an easy way to completely remove it, install it fresh, and enable remote connection?
<ponyrider> cuddlesquid: ip addr
<cuddlesquid> ill have to reboot into ubuntu :/
<cuddlesquid> ponyrider should i run that command?
<ponyrider> yes
<cuddlesquid> oki ill try
<cuddlesquid> thank you ponyrider
<ponyrider> but im not fini..
<kaosine> you shoudl know by now if you're used to irc that's going to happen
<kaosine> people think 5 minutes is long enough, this isn't like you're chatting with people paid to support anf fix issues that fix it fast like that
<snkcld> how can i disable update-initramfs from compressing my initrd?
<nrdb> is there an easy way to double check that my CPU can take a 64bit OS
<kaosine> nrdb: I'd see if what you're on will tell you. I know windows has a place in system info to tell you but not sure about anytihng else tbh
<theboxtheory> any1 know a good ppa manager ? y ppa manager seems broken, it will launch but it wont do anything when i click the options
<snkcld> anyone know where i would put "Disable=Headset" with the new version of bluez?
<rosvi> Besides Gnome Disks and Gparted, are there other graphical partitioning tools? Preferably GTK3?
<Bashing-om> nrdb: ' grep -w lm /proc/cpuinfo ' If you see "lm" in red, it's 64 bits. Otherwise it's 32 bits. It's a flag for "long mode", meaning it's 64 bit capable .
<pankaj_> Sometimes I want to open an application in X window with terminal but I do not know the name of application that can open it. What to do then?
<pepinardo> mmm
<pepinardo> hello
<jaime_miro> can we install java jdk -9 along Open jdk on Ubuntu 16.04?
<pepinardo> I think it replaces it
<jaime_miro> Well I wanna install Jdk 9 by removing openjdk, but getting too much of errors
<nrdb> Bashing-om, thanks for the help
<jaime_miro> sometimes dpkg get unlocked
<jaime_miro> sometimes the archives doesn't lock
<Bashing-om> nrdb: We try and help :)
<nrdb> Bashing-om, now all I have to is backup everything -- and install a 64bit OS, I must have made a mistake a long time back, its running 32bit atm
<donofrio> how do I install server and then install all that xfce4 provides what packages needed for full workstation gui?
<nrdb> donofrio, there should be a xfce-desktop meta package
<donofrio> and that is al l I need to install server and poof its a workable workstation?
<nrdb> donofrio, I haven't done it myself I found . "xfce4 - Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment"
<nrdb> donofrio, I have done similar with other desktops.
<donofrio> I'm reloading my ibook g4 ;)
<donofrio> I broke the system when I changed source.list to zeaty....lol
<pepinardo> this machine is an IBM NetVista from 1998
<nrdb> donofrio, I need to re-install myself
<pepinardo> running ubuntu 10
<nrdb> pepinardo, that is an old machine ... and I thought mine was old
<donofrio> it looks like I'm stuck with 16.04 it seems....anyone have a 17.04 powerpc repo?
<pepinardo> 16.04 is a good one :)
<pepinardo> also, 17.04 is not a LTS release :c
<Toadisattva> not too long till 18.04
<nrdb> do the powerpc version only happen with the lts releases?
<donofrio> they are being stopped after 17.04 I thought....sadness but it might even be 16.04 last
<donofrio> I've got two g5's upstairs, are they elppc64? does that mean power8 and higher?
<donofrio> pulling down 16.04.3 powerpc iso now....the fun begins
<pepinardo> you can later try with arch linux too...
<shalok> Why does the Ubuntu installation default to creating misaligned partitions?
<shalok> Most drives use 4k blocks but the Ubuntu installer only aligns to 512 bytes resulting in needlessly reduced performance.
<xtron> I've added a new-user in ubuntu... so if I delete that user "del-user" will it also delete the data of that account or not?
<EriC^> xtron: "man deluser" By  default,  deluser  will  remove  the user without removing the home       directory,the mail spool  or any other files on the  system  owned  by       the  user.
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^
<EriC^> hey lotuspsychje
<rosvi> I accidentaly deleted about 200gb worth of data. Stopped using the partition at once, gonna run photorec but it needs somewhere else to put it and I don't have a 200gb partition available. Could I somehow pool together all the unused space across all HDs to make one big virtual one for the backup?
<Triffid_Hunter> rosvi: sure, make image files with dd and feed them to lvm through losetup or something perhaps
<rosvi> Triffid_Hunter: one small complication is that I can't reboot. Can I make an lvm logical partition like that on the fly?
<lotuspsychje> rosvi: whatever you do, dont use the same HD for recover data
<Triffid_Hunter> rosvi: of course, this is linux :P
<rosvi> lotuspsychje: it's safely unmounted and untouched since the rm -rf fiasco
<rosvi> Triffid_Hunter: Will look into it, thanks!
<Triffid_Hunter> rosvi: only time we actually need to reboot is if the hardware gets into a weird state that the kernel can't deal with
<liefer> Can i see the default config files for ubuntu 17.10? Im an idiot who changed /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf without taking a backup of them first
<lotuspsychje> liefer: # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<lotuspsychje> auto lo
<lotuspsychje> iface lo inet loopback
<liefer> thank you, but i seem to have a bridge interface, virbr0, that i forget how was configured
<lotuspsychje> liefer: https://hastebin.com/buruyedayi.ini networkmanager.conf
<liefer> awesome, thank you!
<ducasse> liefer: virbr0 is set up automagically by libvirt
<liefer> ducasse, yeah... i decided to mess with it and now im not sure what its defaults were :S
<ducasse> right. not sure how/where that's set up, tbh - i always just create my own...
<adac> is it possible to connect to more then one VPN server with the network manager?
<J3089TE> how do I configure a single app e.g. ktorrent to use the openvpn connection and rest over my normal connection?
<ducasse> J3089TE: see bottom answer - https://superuser.com/questions/294008/use-vpn-connection-only-for-selected-applications#644130
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | adac
<ubottu> adac: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<adac> lotuspsychje, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> adac: https://askubuntu.com/questions/190899/is-it-possible-to-connect-to-multiple-vpn-networks-at-once-via-network-manager
<lotuspsychje> answer3 looks usefull
<adac> lotuspsychje, ok I see thanks. Seems to be a limitiation for now
<adac> :/
<MJCD2> hey I cant get virtualbox shares to show up
<MJCD2> appears to be all configured, mount -a gives no errors
<MJCD2> but its not where I set it to inside the vm
<lotuspsychje> MJCD2: perhaps the #vbox guys might know that one
<MJCD2> yeah I dont actually think its a vbox issue because there's just like 3 buttons in vbox
<MJCD2> haha
<MJCD2> I select an existing local path
<MJCD2> set the mount path to /home/user/thing
<MJCD2> start vm
<lotuspsychje> MJCD2: you might idle here and wait, until someone can help
<lotuspsychje> MJCD2: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<MJCD2> 16.04
<rly> In Plasma, the plasma audio applet shows a red speaker, presumably suggesting that it doesn't work (no volume controls are available either). What can I do about that?
<lotuspsychje> MJCD2: did you doublecheck these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<lotuspsychje> !sound | rly try all these steps plz
<ubottu> rly try all these steps plz: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> MJCD2: big thread here also: https://askubuntu.com/questions/161759/how-to-access-a-shared-folder-in-virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> rly: is this what you experience? https://neanderslob.com/2016/04/21/kubuntu-16-04-gui-audio-controls-not-working/
<rly> lotuspsychje: from the title yes, let me look
<lotuspsychje> rly: if its a config issue, you can also go test your guest account
<rly> lotuspsychje: there isn't a lot of intelligence there, though.
<rly> lotuspsychje: and this shows just that backwards compatibility is not taken seriously.
<rly> lotuspsychje: deleting ~/.config is *crazy*.
<rly> lotuspsychje: imagine a random user doing that without understand its consequences.
<lotuspsychje> rly: i didnt say you have to delete, i asked if thats what your experience
<rly> lotuspsychje: I am not blaming you.
<lotuspsychje> rly: testing things is the key to success
<rly> lotuspsychje: I have little doubt that it would work.
<rly> lotuspsychje: thing is, that it will take an hour to get to the bottom of this and this is known for over a year.
<lotuspsychje> rly: check your guest account first to see if its a config issue or not?
<ducasse> rly: has sound ever worked under ubuntu at all?
<lotuspsychje> rly: system up to date also?
<rly> lotuspsychje: it isn't a "config issue"; it's an issue where the programmers of Kubuntu created broken software.
<rly> lotuspsychje: if an old configuration was valid, after an upgrade that same configuration should still work.
<rly> lotuspsychje: everyone in the commercial software development business understands this.
<lotuspsychje> rly: if you find a bug, you are free to share it
<rly> lotuspsychje: I am sure the author of the plasma-pa package knows what is causing this.
<rly> lotuspsychje: it's just that apparently he wants to have further motivation to fix what he has broken.
<ducasse> rly: please stay on topic. there's really no use complaining to us - we're only support volunteers, here to help.
<lotuspsychje> rly: help the community and do a few tests
<rly> ducasse: the problem is that there is no culture of assigning blame to someone when mistakes have been made. There is no consequence for making a mistake.
<rly> ducasse: within such a culture there is no need to ever improve.
<lotuspsychje> rly: what you call a mistake, can be just a bug..that happens on any Os
<lotuspsychje> and bugs are there to solve things
<rly> lotuspsychje: it's a LTS system.
<lotuspsychje> so?
<rly> lotuspsychje: it's supposed to be the most stable available.
<lotuspsychje> rly: that doesnt mean LTS cant have a bug?
<rly> lotuspsychje: stability should imply more than just not changing things.
<rly> lotuspsychje: sound applets worked in Windows 95.
<lotuspsychje> ok listen, this goes the wrong way
<rly> lotuspsychje: at some point you need to draw the line as to what is reasonable for what should work and should not.
<rly> lotuspsychje: there is no reasonable way to argue that it should ever be the case that an audio applet breaks after an upgrade of a LTS system.
<lotuspsychje> rly: do you want to do something about your issue or not?
<rly> lotuspsychje: yes, I want to make it clear that this is something your "volunteers" should fix with an upgrade.
<rly> lotuspsychje: I shouldn't be expected to debug this.
<lotuspsychje> lol..we are volunteers, not the owners of your system
<lotuspsychje> rly: im sure alot of kubuntu users have audio working fine
<rly> lotuspsychje: my audio works fine.
<rly> lotuspsychje: it's just the applet which doesn't.
<Ben64> so figure out the problem, report the bug
<Ben64> ranting here does nothing
<rly> Ben64: I reported around 50 bugs. Probably 45 are still open.
<Ben64> so you already know how to do it
<rly> Ben64: if I had any belief that reporting a bug would result in a fix, I would surely report a bug.
<rly> Ben64: all I see are people arguing for two years after which the issue is then closed by some automated system.
<Ben64> well you have a 10% success rate for reporting bugs, and 0% chance complaining here will work so... probably go with reporting bugs
<rly> Ben64: nah, I will just get rid of Ubuntu once I have the time for that. I already moved the rest of my systems.
<lotuspsychje> rly: reporting a bug succesfully, also means testing things out yourself
<lotuspsychje> rly: so the devs dont have to guess whats happening to your system
<Ben64> moving from ubuntu won't fix kde bugs
<rly> Ben64: actually, it would.
<Ben64> nope
<rly> Ben64: I would be able to roll back to a previous version after an upgrade.
<rly> Ben64: I could just report the issue and then wait until it is fixed.
<rly> Ben64: zero time lost.
<Ben64> so the same things you can do on ubuntu, neat
<rly> Ben64: with Ubuntu it is pray and hope that an upgrade works. Downgrades are certainly unsupported.
<rly> Ben64: how do you suppose downgrading works in Ubuntu?
<Ben64> you can install an older version of a package
<rly> Ben64: it's the whole system, not just a single package.
<Ben64> the bug is in a package, not the whole system
<rly> Ben64: to know which specific package it is, I would have to actually debug things again, which costs time.
<rly> Ben64: sure, in this case.
<Ben64> in every case
<rly> Ben64: and even that is not clear.
<rly> Ben64: no
<xflacko> hello, while trying to boot a clean install of lubuntu 16.04.0 LTS with amdgpu-pro-16.60-379184 drivers installed the boot seems to hang/stop at the following message: [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768
<rly> Ben64: a bug could be in any of thousands of packages.
<xflacko> i tried googling solutions but to no avail
<lotuspsychje> xflacko: upgrade to 16.04.3 first plz
<rly> Ben64: that is the difference between 14.04 and 16.04.
<rly> Ben64: the Ubuntu model is to have users waste their time.
<Ben64> rly: you're not making sense
<rly> Ben64: no, you are just not very intelligent.
<xflacko> lotuspsychje i kind of require kernel 4.4.0
<xflacko> which is why i went with 16.04.0
<Ben64> rly: but i can see this is going nowhere so if you've got a support question, you can ask it, otherwise this channel doesn't seem to be for you
<lotuspsychje> !usn | xflacko check here why
<ubottu> xflacko check here why: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<rly> Ben64: sure
<xcom169> hello all
<xcom169> anybody here?
<rly> xcom169: a bunch of bots that deny problems are here.
<xflacko> rly lol
<rly> xflacko: I will tell SETI when I find intelligent life her.e
<rly> "Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day" lol. Are you serious?
<rly> I will happily celebrate your party when you ship a release that has zero problems during an upgrade.
<hateball> !ot | rly
<ubottu> rly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dbrownns>   /quit
<xflacko> hello, while trying to boot a clean install of lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS with amdgpu-pro-16.60-379184 drivers installed the boot seems to hang/stop at the following message: [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768
<xflacko> (this is when my amd gpu is connected to the pci)
<tsukiyomi> Hi :) tracker-extract/tracker store seem to be eating up my CPU even while idling. Why is this happening?
<absurdist> garbage in the database?
<tsukiyomi> absurdist: which database ?
<mr_lou> Listing capabilities of my Blu-ray burner (with lshw), I'm given a list like: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram.
<mr_lou> For some reason I don't see "bd-r bd-re" and such, which probably explains why I suddenly can't burn Blu-rays anymore. It used to work just fine, but suddenly no more.
<absurdist> tracker miner db
<mr_lou> Does anyone have any ideas what I can do to put bd-r and bd-re back on the capabilities list of my Blu-ray burner? Thanks.
<tsukiyomi> absurdist: I'm not sure, it happened rather suddendly. It`s been going on since yesterday
<frostschutz> mr_lou, exact brand / model number? and are you really sure about this? there are bluray drives that can write dvd but not bluray (essentially bluray readers, dvd writers).
<mr_lou> frostschutz, Well it's been working fine for years.
<mr_lou> frostschutz, It was an Asus drive. Took it out and into a Windows machine instead, where it works fine. Then bought another drive for myself from LG, which does the same. Pretty sure it has to do with some Ubuntu update recently.
<mr_lou> frostschutz, Model number for the LG one is BH16NS55.A
<frostschutz> mr_lou, do you have full lshw output? what's the drive connected to? for example asm1061 chipset that many boards have for additional sata slot, doesn't support optical drives well. but that's just a guess ...
<absurdist> just kill the process
<mr_lou> frostschutz, All I know is that it's sata. I can paste full lshw output. And if it didn't support optical drive, then why has it worked fine for years? I've burned many blu-ray discs. (Been working on a Blu-ray project for the past 5 tears, and burned many test copies. Now I'm done with the project and need to make the final copies, and then the burner doesn't work).
<mr_lou> frostschutz, I also tried switching to another SATA wire.
<mr_lou> frostschutz, You want all of the lshw output, or just the one for the cdrom entry?
<mr_lou> frostschutz, https://pastebin.com/F4fdzMLg
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<frostschutz> mr_lou, okay, simple answer: lshw doesn't even support detecting bd- capabilities, so it's normal for lshw to not report them
<frostschutz> just checked lshw source ;)
<frostschutz> mr_lou, or at least that's what it looks like here https://ezix.org/src/pkg/lshw/src/master/src/core/cdrom.cc line 74-100
<mr_lou> frostschutz, Oh, ok. Hm... well... any ideas then why I suddenly can't burn Blu-rays anymore? It will burn CD and DVD fine. It also reads Blu-rays fine. And remember it used to be able to burn Blu-rays just fine. Why suddenly no more?
<mr_lou> Anything I can do?
<frostschutz> mr_lou, which software are you using?
<mr_lou> frostschutz, Ubuntu 16.04....   been using ImgBurn with Wine (because no burner apps on Linux lets me create UDF 2.5 which I need, but ImgBurn does).
<mr_lou> frostschutz, Currently, ImgBurn just says "No devices deteched"..  but it's not a Wine problem I think. Because if I try burning a Blu-ray ISO (24 gb) with growisofs, it tells me it's too big to fit on a DVD. In other words, it simply can't see that it's a Blu-ray burner.
<frostschutz> not sure if writing bluray with wine can work at all
<mr_lou> frostschutz, As I said, it works. I have burned many many Blu-ray discs this way.
<mr_lou> frostschutz, I've created this: 8bitMemoirs.com - a Blu-ray eBook. Tested on many different hardware players. Burned on Ubuntu with ImgBurn. It works. Just all of the sudden my burner no longer wants to let me burn Blu-rays.
<mr_lou> frostschutz, But Wine suddenlyt can't detect the drive anymore, and UBuntu doesn't recohnize it as a Blu-ray burner.
<mr_lou> frostschutz, There's also the app called "cd-drive" which can list capabilities. That one also leaves out BD-R and BD-RE etc.
<mr_lou> frostschutz, I don't know if these were included before though. There was no need to check since everything worked fine.
<mr_lou> frostschutz, Is there any way I can go back to a previous kernel?
<frostschutz> mr_lou, give cdrecord a whirl ( https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/ubuntu/cdrtools ) would be interesting to know what that has to say about the drive
<mr_lou> frostschutz, My cdrecord currently points to wodim, which isn't recommended to use for Blu-ray
<mr_lou> Gonna experiment booting with an older kernel if I can figure that out.
<mr_lou> bbl
<uusr> in vim, setting ':set hlsearch' doesn't take effect for highlight search. What additional setting is required?
<Ben64> uusr: works here
<mr_lou> frostschutz, As suspected. Booting with Linux 4.4.0-43 gives me the drive back in ImgBurn.
<mr_lou> (But my mouse disappeared).
<mr_lou> Gonna try with -98 now.
<mr_lou> frostschutz, Ok, so my Blu-ray drive is there when booting kernel 4.4.0-43, but not with 4.4.0-98 and not with 4.4.0-101
<mr_lou> frostschutz, So.... a kernel issue, right?
<mr_lou> Obviously I'll just have to boot 4.4.0-43 then. Just have to figure out why my mouse is gone then, and how to get it back. Internet is also gone when booting 4.4.0-43...  :-/
<grauzikas> Hello, i`m trying to reconfigure ubuntu 14.04 network interfaces and service network restart doesnt works
<uusr> Ben64: but it doesn't work on my ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<Ben64> uusr: well it's something you're not doing properly then
<uusr> Ben64: where can I check related setting that might go wrong?
<uusr> I don't change anything in fact after installation.
<Exterminador> hello guys. I'm having a few problems running my oidentd server. it seems to reply with the proper ident with znc but not working with other clients (such as TheLounge). is this the right place to ask?
<doge-doge> hey guys, any reports of some live youtube streams not loading in firefox 57?
<oerheks> doge-doge, works fine here, what ubuntu version exactly?
<doge-doge> 16.04
<oerheks> oke, so not wayland/17.10
<doge-doge> funny thing is that some live feeds work like france24, but not sky news
<doge-doge> regular videos not affected, only livestreams
<xflacko> hello, while trying to boot a clean install of lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS with amdgpu-pro-16.60-379184 drivers installed the boot seems to hang/stop at the following message: [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768 (this is when my amd gpu is connected to the pci)
<doge-doge> oh btw, they all load in Chromium, so it's gotta be a firefox issue. Or an extension issue.
<oerheks> doge-doge, indeed, if i play fox live, there is an error..
<oerheks> odd..
<mr_lou> Ok, whatever changes were made from linux-image-4.4.0-97 to linux-image-4.4.0-98, it has messed up Ubuntus ability to detect a Blu-ray burner. <-- frostschutz
<mr_lou> Now all I need is to figure out why my internet is gone when I boot 4.4.0-97....  :-/    Ubuntu won't even go online through my phone.
<frostschutz> mr_lou, sorry, it seems I'm unable to help you there :-/ good luck with everything
<mr_lou> Thanks. :-)
<mr_lou> At least I got my drive back.
<mr_lou> That was important, since I need to make a bunch of copies soon.
<tomreyn> xflacko: i haven't actually tried amdgpu-pro, just the open drivers with RX 580, which I'm quite happy with. do you have a specific use for -pro?
<tomreyn> * use case
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<digcloud> I installed ubuntu 17.10 and the desktop has a top bar that I want to trade for a regular tray.
<digcloud> It says "Activities" on the right and sometimes shows an application menu sort of thing. On the right it shows wifi and sound controlers.
<ezra-s> digcloud: it's called gnome-shell
<digcloud> The problem is that there are a lot of things that would normally show up in a tray that don't show up on this new bar
<ezra-s> digcloud: the only way you can change its behaviour that I know of is through extensions
<ezra-s> extensions.gnome.org perhaps
<digcloud> @ezra-s is there some way to just go back to an old bar that has a tray
<digcloud> ?
<ezra-s> digcloud: the icon tray is "obsolete" according to gnome devs
<ezra-s> digcloud: if there is, probably only through extensions, I don't know more, sorry
<kostkon> digcloud, what tray icons are you missing
<digcloud> ezra-s: I'm not sure if it is, but some applications like parcellite settings only shows up as a tray icon
<ezra-s> digcloud: IIRC ubuntu has something like the topicon plus extensions for the icon tray
<digcloud> I have to switch to cinammon desktop to interact with certain settings
<ezra-s> digcloud: yes, I know, I have a few too, I installed topicon plus extension for that
<ezra-s> at work I use debian though, so I haven't dug that issue enough with ubuntu at home
<kostkon> digcloud, you need to find a clipboard manager that works in gnome shell
<digcloud> kostkon: do you have any recommendations?
<kostkon> digcloud, not really, but there are a few you could try
<digcloud> ezra-s: topicon worked for my parcellite settings. Thank you
<ezra-s> digcloud: glad
<ezra-s> ubuntu tried to get rid of icon tray and failed, now gnome-shell devs, it will take some time for them to realize many day to day applications still use them and force everyone to stop using this method is not precisely ideal.
<arup_r> What command I should use to find highest size files in the current directory rexursively?
<joadr_> hello
<hateball> arup_r: find
<arup_r> what  other options I should use with it?
<joadr_> I've changed my keyboard layout to spanish.. the thing is that the whole layout changes correctly except for the key to the left of the Z, in english you have the key that inputs \| and in spanish we have <>, the thing is that the whole keyboard changes except that one and I dont have a way of writing those keys
<arup_r> ok got some ref
<hegemoOn> how can i get a key by wget from keyserver.ubuntu.com knowing it's id ?
<ezra-s> joadr_: in Settings - Region & Language which input sources do you have?
<hegemoOn> i cannot find it using the gpg key id
<hegemoOn> any help ?
<hateball> !patience | hegemoOn
<ubottu> hegemoOn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<joadr_> ezra-s: english (US, International with dead keys) and Spanish
<joadr_> ezra-s: found out what the issue was... It's weird because all I needed was to move the spanish to the top of the list. Even If I choose the language, that key keept being english but not the rest... now that I moved Spanish to the top, It works
<joadr_> thanks anyway :)
<ezra-s> joadr_: :)
<erealz> sup
<mr_lou> Hm...  so signing up at launchpad is the only way of sending a bug report?
<tomreyn> mr_lou: you can submit a bug using the "ubuntu-bug" command on ubuntu, no launchpad account required
<brainwash> tomreyn: it won't open the launchpad site and ask for a login?
<tomreyn> brainwash: no
<tomreyn> brainwash: actually yes, sorry :)
<tomreyn> i hadnt done it in a while
<tomreyn> okay that sucks
<nicomachus> it's awful.
<nicomachus> I get why it's needed, but it makes less bug reports get submitted.
<brainwash> why that? makes sense to me
<nicomachus> people don't want to set up an account just for that.
<mr_lou> tomreyn, Thanks! Will look into that.
<tomreyn> mr_lou: you'll still need an account, i was wrong
<mr_lou> Oh.. damn
<mr_lou> mkay
<tomreyn> mr_lou: you could try this: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<mr_lou> hmmm
<brainwash> just setting up a launchpad account looks way easier to me
<mr_lou> yea..
<mr_lou> I looked into that, but then got "scared" by the guide encouraging you to submit a whole bunch of info including picture etc.
<brainwash> what is the actual problem though?
<mr_lou> Just wanna report a bug that apparently has happened in kernel from v 4.4.0-97 to 4.4.0-98.
<mr_lou> That is, v4.4.0-97 is fine. 4.4.0-98 is not.
<brainwash> right. any problems with having a lp account?
<brainwash> it shouldn't take long to create one
<mr_lou> Oh.
<mr_lou> Well.. didn't get that far.
<mr_lou> Everyone gets to a point at some point where  they realize they have too damn many accounts everywhere.
<nicomachus> mr_lou: stick to family friendly language, please. :D
<mr_lou> I was just told that scenesat.com was hacked in April, and that all users e-mail and encrupted password is "out there".
<brainwash> you should use a unique password
<mr_lou> So at this point I suppose I should change my password.....everywhere...
<hypercore> is ubuntu a good server for running a webserver off?
<nicomachus> hypercore: yes.
<brainwash> yes
<mr_lou> Yea right.... a distinct password each site....  riiight.
<brainwash> ubuntu server is the most popular one
<nicomachus> mr_lou: use Lastpass or Keepass. makes it super easy. but that's all off-topic for this channel.
<hypercore> 1. Why is it, 2. what's the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server
<oerheks> mr_lou, but current kernel for xenial is 4.4.0.101.106
<brainwash> mr_lou: what is the problem with 4.4.0-98? it's possible that the issue has been already reported
<nicomachus> 1. it's a lightweight server environment that a huge portion of the internet already runs on. 2. ubuntu desktop has a... desktop! server is CLI only.
<mr_lou> brainwash, The problem persists up to 0-101. In short it's this: My Blu-ray burner is no longer detected after v0-97
<brainwash> mr_lou: 102 is in -proposed
<mr_lou> brainwash, One will only discover it when needing to burn a Blu-ray disc. Something I do a lot, but which I doubt many other people do (anymore).
<mr_lou> brainwash, During my Googling, I read that this part is handled by the kernel, which is why I got the idea of trying an older one, and sure enough.
<hypercore> nicomachus: great, thanks. Also, 1) Why use ubuntu-server over debian, 2) is this ubuntu-server or desktop (https://app.vagrantup.com/ubuntu/boxes/xenial64)
<oerheks> "Why use ubuntu-server over debian"  this is ubuntu technical support, distro discussion in #ubuntu-discuss please
<oerheks> vagrant is a cloud image, of a desktop in that url
<nicomachus> hypercore: debian is a bit slower to update packages. They really push for a completely stable environment. LTS releases of ubuntu server are stable as well, just a bit quicker to update packages. It comes down to user preference, really. 2. not sure, it doesn't say.
<hypercore> nicomachus: great, thanks
<nicomachus> hypercore: it's super easy to install desktop on server, or to remove the desktop from the desktop version and make it a server install.
<hypercore> nicomachus: last questions, 1) how can i tell what version of ubuntu i'm using? (e.g. uname -a or a similar command), 2) how can i remove the desktop components to make it like ubuntu-server?
<hypercore> or would i just see if gnome or some other DE is installed
<mr_lou> brainwash, I'll just be using 4.4.0-97 for a while now. So I'm good. But wanted to report anyway of course, if it helps.
<nicomachus> hypercore: 1. `uname -a` will show what release, `lsb_release -a` may show a bit more. 2. `sudo apt remove ubuntu-desktop` removes it, apt install ubuntu-desktop installs it. super easy.
<hypercore> nicomachus: apparently that vagrant box is ubuntu-server, easy!
<hypercore> nicomachus: thanks for the help man, appreciate it
<nicomachus> hypercore: no problem. good luck!
<ducasse> hypercore: uname does not show you the release, only the kernel version - you need lsb_release to get the release version
<unicron> where should i report a GPL violation based on ubuntu?
<oerheks> unicron, file a bugreport/launchpad
<Richard_Cavell> Is the parted command actively maintained?  It seems that the most recent update was in 2014.  But it's still the standard command line partitioning tool, right?
<unicron> thx oerheks
<Allanis> Richard_Cavell: gparted?
<Richard_Cavell> No, I mean parted. As I understand it gparted is just a graphical user interface to libparted.  Am I right?
<Allanis> As far as I'm aware it's still the standard. I have not known anything better crop up.
<Allanis> And yes, you are right.
<oerheks> after trusty parted is up2date https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted >> http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/parted/
<xflacko> hello, while trying to boot a clean install of lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS with amdgpu-pro-16.60-379184 drivers installed the boot seems to hang/stop at the following message: [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768 (this is when my amd gpu is connected to the pci)
<xflacko> google doesn't seem to be my friend in this situation
<nicomachus> !info parted | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 3.2-18 (artful), package size 44 kB, installed size 156 kB
<nicomachus> !info parted xenial | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 3.2-15 (xenial), package size 44 kB, installed size 159 kB
<nicomachus> looks like it's still being maintained.
<Richard_Cavell> Yeah, it is, but last update was in 2014
<oerheks> some software never get updates, as it is written perfectly
<Richard_Cavell> I hope that simply means that no one has found a bug or thought of a new feature in 3 years
<oerheks> we think so too :-)
<pavlos> Richard_Cavell: parted seems active  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted
<darrenalcorn> Hi all -- I have installed Ubuntu / Lubuntu etc before, but am having problems even getting to the installer on my desktop... I have tried both 16.04 and 17.10 -- When I select to "install ubuntu" i see a black screen and nothing else happens... I tried changing grub to "text" and "nomodeset" but still nothing
<darrenalcorn> I'm trying to install the Ubuntu Server version, but had same issue with Ubuntu Desktop ISO
<rullie> does anyone else experience gnome shell freezing when fullscreening videos in any browser?
<rullie> on 17.10 wayland
<rullie> this happens on sway too, but at least i can ctrl-alt f3 to a tty, but not so with gnome shell
<v2zz> hi! recently my back-in-time began crushing on startup every time. is everybody experiencing the problem?
<v2zz> purge\install won't help
<Allanis> Last time I used it was ~two months ago.
<Allanis> Worked fine then.
<Allanis> (Can't test now though, I'm at work).
<ducasse> v2zz: try moving/deleting the prefs in your or root's home folder, depending on which uid it runs under. it works fine here.
<v2zz> ducasse which prefs? prefs of backintime? they don't exist there
<darrenalcorn> guys I figured out my issues
<darrenalcorn> disregard
<mentalita> you thought all this was real?
<auronandace> !yay | darrenalcorn
<ubottu> darrenalcorn: Glad you made it! :-)
<ducasse> darrenalcorn: can you quickly sum up the cause and solution, for the benefit of others?
<darrenalcorn> ducasse: I was having black screens after install.  I changed BIOS to not use UEFI, which required me to make my startup disk using dd writing to /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1
<darrenalcorn> ducasse: there was also a setting i changed in the MSI Z170A BIOS to use "4G latency" to support more graphics cards for mining -- i also turned that off but not sure if that had any impact -- will try switching it back after install to see if it still works
<ducasse> darrenalcorn: right, thanks. unfortunately there are a lot of non-compliant uefi firmwares out there...
<darrenalcorn> ducasse: yea I think UEFI was the issue -- and the USB stick wasn't working when i turned UEFI off because i was writing the image to /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda on my laptop
<donofrio> how do I get startx to run from startup on server, gui xfce4 is working I just have to login first then startx...would like what desktop can do with auto gui
<ducasse> donofrio: install a display manager, like lightdm or gdm
<donofrio> also I installed xfce4 but cannot find "whisker" menu to add like I'm used to
<ducasse> that should be in the package xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin
<donofrio> what is ubuntu built in bash pastebin command?
<ducasse> no built-in, but pastebinit should be installed by default on recent releases
<disruptivefive> Ok So I'm trying to get discord to work on ubuntu
<disruptivefive> And it says it's corrupted
<disruptivefive> I installed it through a .deb, but sudo apt-get install discord to update it doesn't work
<disruptivefive> anybody have any ideas?
<ducasse> !doesntwork | disruptivefive
<ubottu> disruptivefive: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ducasse> disruptivefive: iirc correctly there is also a snap of discord - you could try that
<Toadisattva> I've got discord working fine on 16.04
<Toadisattva> don't remember how i installed it, I wanna say command line
<Toadisattva> maybe remove/purge it and try the apt install again?
<disruptivefive> ok I'll try that
<disruptivefive> I'll let you know how it works in a minute
<ducasse> or try the snap, which is updated automatically
<disruptivefive> what's a snap
<ducasse> canonicals new packaging system
<mutante> Snap Inc. must love that, heh
<ducasse> offers contained applications complete with all dependencies, isolated from the rest of your environment for security. transactional updates, so you can easily rollback an update
<disruptivefive> oh
<disruptivefive> so it works, but I get a red banner still saying the installation is corrupted
<Toadisattva> curious
<disruptivefive> ikr
<Toadisattva> snaps sound cool
<Toadisattva> that's pretty legit, can't believe this is the first I'm hearing of them
<ducasse> 'snap install discord', or use gnome software. i'd remove the .deb version first to avoid confusion about which one you're running.
<ducasse> it also lets you install applications for a single user, in your homedir, unlike apt/dpkg
<disruptivefive> so it's installing rn
<disruptivefive> there's a cool animation
<disruptivefive> aaaand its still corrupted
<ducasse> hmm... could be the config?
<Toadisattva> yeah my discord is working fine
 * Toadisattva shrugs
<ducasse> see if you have ~/.config/discord - if so, move it out of the way. if not, it's stored somewhere else - i don't use discord myself
<Toadisattva> can confirm ~/.config/discord is the correct path I've got it
<donofrio> I have lightdm installed now but my password is not working from lightdm but does work on tty's
<p1l0t> Using the mail program do you guys know how to list previously read messages?
<donofrio> anayone know now that I have lightdm installed now but my password is not working from lightdm but does work on tty's
<espacito> hello
<pinkisntwell> How is it possible that "nslookup download.docker.com" gives results but "curl download.docker.com" gives "could not resolve host"?
<espacito> sorry
<espacito> I dont know
<akik> pinkisntwell: nslookup queries the dns server but curl is checking the naming sources through nsswitch.conf
<akik> pinkisntwell: how does your hosts: line look like in /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<pinkisntwell> akik: hosts:          files resolve [!UNAVAIL=return] dns
<akik> pinkisntwell: that doesn't look like ubuntu's nsswitch.conf setting
<akik> maybe it is, i don't know
<pinkisntwell> I just installed Ubuntu on this computer
<akik> pinkisntwell: which version?
<pinkisntwell> 16.04
<akik> pinkisntwell: hmm doubtful about that :)
<pinkisntwell> akik: why?
<akik> pinkisntwell: it should look like this: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<pinkisntwell> akik: sorry, it's 16.10
<ioria> pinkisntwell, it was a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624071    , btw you need to upgrade because 16.10 is dead
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624071 in systemd (Ubuntu) "libnss-resolve: Fallback from resolve to dns breaks DNSSEC validation" [Medium,Fix released]
<Peyam> Hi, For developing c# apps, do I install MonoDev or .Net core?
<ioria> Peyam, i'd go with mono-complete and mono-runtime
<Peyam> ioria, why?
<ioria> Peyam, if you want you can install monodevelop
<Peyam> ioria, I can install .net core too
<ioria> Peyam, what pkg are you referring to ?
<Peyam> https://www.microsoft.com/net/download/linux
<ioria> Peyam, sharp is available in te ubuntu repos
<ioria> *the
<Peyam> you are not clear
<Peyam> what is sharp
<Peyam> what does it do
<ioria> guess
<ioria> c# is c sharp
<Peyam> it is a language
<Peyam> what about the run time and framwork
<ioria> included in mono-complete
<JoshuaD> i tried switching from gdm3 to lightdm. After I did that at console (dpkg-reconfigure etc) my system couldn't get past the plymouth animation. I couldn't get a login prompt or to any tty's. I got to a console (by going into recovery mode) and tried switching it back to gdm3. Same problem. Then I tried switching it to lxdm. Still didn't work, but I could get to a tty. Finally chose sddm and got a login prompt. I'd like to use the lightdm
<JoshuaD> login that comes with xubuntu. Is there any way to reset any residual settings for lightdm so I can try again?
<ioria> JoshuaD, xubuntu uses lightdm ....
<JoshuaD> Yea, sorry if my question wasn't clear. I installed ubuntu gnome. Switched to xfce. I prefer xfce. Have been having fun manually switching things over to be more like xubuntu.
<JoshuaD> Ran into this problem when trying to switch from gdm3 to lightdm
<ioria> JoshuaD, ubuntu gnome uses gdm3 ? i thought it was gdm
<JoshuaD> I couldn't say for sure. I only knew it by the UI until today, and I don't recall which I un-installed. Whichever was installed by default by ubuntu gnome 16.10
<ioria> !16.10 | JoshuaD
<ubottu> JoshuaD: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<JoshuaD> so we're not allowed to talk about it here?
<ioria> JoshuaD, 16.10 it's not supported anymore
<JoshuaD> I am aware of that. I'm still running it (because the 16.04 installer hangs on my computer and I'm hesitant to upgrade and cause problems, so I'm waiting until 18.04). Does the fact that it's not supported mean we're not allowed to discuss it here?
<genii> JoshuaD: The extent of the discussion would be along the lines of "Install a supported version"
<JoshuaD> why?
<genii> Or assisting with !eolupgrade
<genii> JoshuaD: If there's someone that wants to help you, they can feel free to do so. But you're not likely to receive much help unless it's upgrading to something that is still being actively supported, or on a still-supported LTS previous to 16.10
<JoshuaD> Cool, that make sense and is reasonable. So I'll wait for a bit and see if anyone has any insight.
<akik> JoshuaD: how much did you debug the 16.04 boot problem? it would be supported for a long time
<JoshuaD> @akik: I did a little googling and gave up, back in November 2016 and again today. Both times the installer hung on the "enter your username" screen (after I filled in my info and hit next). I couldn't find anything to work from on google, so last year I just installed 16.10, and today I gave up.
<akik> JoshuaD: does the live session start ok? try without installing
<JoshuaD> i'll give it a shot now. If not, is there some way I can get access to the log if it freezes?
<akik> JoshuaD: i don't know if the whole computer freezes
<JoshuaD> on the install, the computer didn't freeze. I entered my username, computer name, password, etc, and hit next. Then the spinning circle cursor appeared for about 15 minutes and nothing happened.
<JoshuaD> mouse was still responsive, just nothing was happening.
<akik> JoshuaD: install finished properly?
<JoshuaD> I don't think so. I can check that drive and see if anything is written on it. It didn't get to the screen that showed the install progress bar slowly increasing.
<donofrio> anyone know how I can get powerpc updates for 16.04 (just security i guess)
<JoshuaD> let me try mounting that drive real quick and see if anything got written
<JoshuaD> @akik: interesting. It looks like there's all of the normal root directory folders there. 251 entries in sbin (compared to the 202 on my 16.10 system).
<JoshuaD> let me see if I can get my current grub to point at it and try booting from it.
<JoshuaD> yea, I am. BRB gonna see what happens
<JoshuaD> *am able to
<Goop> What would I use in PHP to create a password hash that is compatable with /etc/shadow ??
<JoshuaD> @akik: I got some kernel panic. Guessing that means I reset the computer before it could finish installing. later today I'll try letting it sit for an hour or so at that screen and see what happens.
<akik> JoshuaD: there's a kernel parameter that controls the acpi system in your machine
<akik> JoshuaD: you could check the value for it while in 16.10 and then use it while installing 16.04
<akik> JoshuaD: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<JoshuaD> Microsoft Windows
<JoshuaD> Microsoft Windows NT
<JoshuaD> Windows 2001
<JoshuaD> Windows 2006
<JoshuaD> Windows 2009
<akik> JoshuaD: then add the new kernel parameter "acpi_osi=Windows nnnn" when you boot the installer
<JoshuaD> literally "nnnn" or pick one?
<akik> JoshuaD: pick the newest
<akik> JoshuaD: do you think it could be a problem with your storage device?
<JoshuaD> I don't think so -- I tried it on a platter disc last november, and today on a sandisk solid state. Same result in both cases.
<JoshuaD> 16.10 installed onto that same platter disc
<JoshuaD> I'll go try the acpi_osi kernel paramater in a few and let you know how it goes
<akik> JoshuaD: it's strange that the installer would stop at that stage
<JoshuaD> based on the info written to the disk, I'm thinking the installer kept running but didn't update the UI for me for some reason
<JoshuaD> is the next step in the installer the progress bar / installing?
<akik> JoshuaD: it's the last step that asks for user input
<akik> JoshuaD: yes i think that's correct
<JoshuaD> Thanks for the help. I'll mess with it later, including that acpi_osi paramater, and see what happens
<skinux> What happened to mod_rewrite? I can't find it in the repo, but Apache documentation for 2.4 still shows the doc for configuring it.
<zautomata1> hi, whats the name of the ubuntu bios bug that halts the computer?
<genii> Windows
<genii> ;)
<Toadisattva> zing!
<zautomata1> :)
<zautomata1> i am helping a friend
<zautomata1> but i had that bug and fixed it somehow
<zautomata1> i needed to modify some system files, and ubuntu stoped crashing
<genii> There are different issues that can happen with bios that will prevent Ubuntu from loading, so it's difficult to say. Best to just describe the symptoms of what's happening instead.
<zautomata1> it halts randomly
<genii> Is this a new AMD system?
<zautomata1> yes
<Goop> What are acceptable hashes for /etc/shadow ?
<Goop> hash algorithms*
<genii> zautomata1: This should be fixed with kernels 4.10 and later. What version Ubuntu and what kernel  he has right now?
<genii> work, AFK
<zautomata1> not responding :)
<zautomata1> i thought it was a common thing! it took me like 5mins to find it on stackoverflow when i had it, it was pretty popular, now i can't find it
<daveylib> Hey guys! Is there anyone who could help me with configuring TFT display on Ubuntu Mate (running on NanoPi microcomputer)?
<donofrio> zautomata1, inxi -Fxz pastebin it here
<zautomata1> found the link https://askubuntu.com/questions/761706/ubuntu-15-10-and-16-04-keep-freezing-randomly
<zautomata1> donofrio genii thanks
<donofrio> genii?
<daveylib> Is there any way to connect this display https://www.adafruit.com/product/2354 to computer running Ubuntu Mate?
<TaZeR> you can use the hdmi/dvi decoder thats sold underneath it
<TaZeR> and connect it like you would a regular display i think
<TaZeR> or is that decoder only for the pi im not sure if not but something simular would be needed
<genii> zautomata1: I'm back for a bit now. So if you are running 16.04 then you need to make sure you have the xenial-updates and xenial-security repositories enabled, and then install the linux-generic-hwe-16.04 package to get from the 4.4 kernel to 4.10
<daveylib> TaZeR: Yes, I've got hdmi/dvi decoder. It works with RaspberryPi running Raspbian. I've tried to connect it to my iMac and it also works.
<daveylib> TaZeR: xrandr shows "can't open display" information. After connecting the display to NanoPi I see only white screen which is turning to black.
<AurorasAura> Hi everyone. I have a weird question. I have 2 Ubuntu servers no gui. Both running 16.04. What I am asking is how would I add a network drive on one server from the other server?
<AurorasAura> Cause I have plex installed on one with no media and media on the other but no plex
<genii> If they're both running some kind of linux then use NFS
<AurorasAura> NFS?
<genii> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Goop> What password hash algorithms are acceptable to Shadow?
<AurorasAura> Ill give it a go lol
<genii> Goop: SHA-512 is the default. If you look at any in there now you see they start with $6, which means SHA-512
<Goop> genii, does it support blowfish?
<genii> Goop: Not by default. But you can sequentially tell PAM what ones to try in a particular order, including that.
<donofrio> nm-applet works and it says I'm on wifi but I cannot ping and booting stalled till ethernet was plugged in when I rebooted 10 min ago
<Goop> genii, how do I configure PAM to also accept blowfish?
<donofrio> I canoot ping yahoo.com like I can
<donofrio> shouldn't nm-applet bring down eth0 when wlan0 is up?  ping didn't work till i "ifconfig enP1p32s15f0 down" the bingo pings came from yahoo.com
<genii> Goop: Currently beyond my payscale
<genii> Goop: Actually, looks like this page might be useful for you. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300208
<donofrio> why does in boot it say "A start job is running for Raise network interfaces" I'm wifi...
<donofrio> and just hangs with 2min 12s / 5min 1s?
<donofrio> its stil counting up just why pause for this?
<wyseguy> would this be the right room to ask about ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<Ben64> donofrio: wifi is a network interface, but it's just trying to get your network going i guess
<donofrio> its not progresssing past this 5min wait?
<Ben64> it'll continue after it hits the 5m
<Bashing-om> wyseguy: Sure - but I am not Mac savvy . Ask and see what the response is .
<donofrio> probably but how to skip or why does this happen, when I plug in ether it jumps on with the boot....
<wyseguy> well the macbook pro i have has dual videocard, not sure how well ubuntu deals with switching when the vc is needed
<donofrio> wyseguy, what is your question
<wyseguy> just asked
<Bashing-om> wyseguy: nvidia does well .. AMD has it's issues . Depends on what the cards are .
<wyseguy> intel iris pro and nvidia geforce gt 750m
<wyseguy> issue is i have multiple computers both mac and pc, want an os that can be the same across all platforms
<donofrio> I use synergy
<donofrio> wyseguy, I use synergy for multiple desktops
<Bashing-om> wyseguy: I would expect no issue - for a proprietary driver, be the 384 version for nvidia .
<wyseguy> donofrio no need for synergy, just want the same os installed on all computers, have just heard that there can be issues with linux and controlling the 2 videocards and switching back and forth issues, or only using the nvidia card and causing the battery to die faster
<daveylib> Guys? What should I do when I have "unknown monitor" in Ubuntu Mate and the only resolution is 1280x720?
#ubuntu 2017-11-25
<donofrio> I rebooted and again it's waiting five min for network interface?
<ReptilianBrain> Hi I have a weird issue with my ubuntu 17.10 installation. I clicked Reset All in the Keyboard shortcut settings and now my keyboard multimedia key are not working
<ReptilianBrain> When I hit the play/pause button I see an icon appear on screen, it's a circle with a line in it, like it doesn't recognize the key anymore
<ReptilianBrain> Any info on how I can restore the normal behavior ?
<donofrio> got to be a way i can stop this 5 min wait on boot
<slee> hi, i apparently have a crappy wifi card in a laptop, i've tried several distros, all act the same...after so many minutes of inactivity, laptop loses connection...so i'm wanting to write a simple bash to ping router(192.168.1.1) every 30 secs in the background...so, can 'ping' only do a single ping or does the ping command continue to ping until it's stopped?
<kk4ewt> ping usually does 4 times  man ping
<slee> aah, found the paramter, ping -c 1 = 1 ping
<slee> so putting this in a loop with a sleep 30 should do the trick
<Ben64> slee: ping -i30 192.168.1.1
<slee> -i30?
<slee> that will ping every 30 seconds?
<AurorasAura> any one know of an alternative to NFS? I have been trying for hours and reading countless tutorials but always get the same "permission denied" error message
<slee> i'll give it a shot, thanks
<slee> file sharing? samba?
<AurorasAura> I have 2 ubuntu servers no GUI slee
<Ben64> sshfs
<AurorasAura> Ill give that a shot Ben64
<AurorasAura> thanks
<AurorasAura> Oh before I go any further lol does sshfs have to be installed on both machines? Like a client/server setup?
<slee> cool, the -i30 will work great, thanks again, Ben64
<paul_1515> anyone know if gprof 2.28 in 17.04 has a problem where it doesn't work at all? I can't get it to output any call graph data
<Ben64> AurorasAura: just needs an ssh server and client
<AurorasAura> Well it worked with a lot less hassle Ben64 but it only mounts my home directory
<Ben64> you can choose the directory
<AurorasAura> Lol....forget I said anything lol hence the home directory "sudo sshfs -o allow_other,defer_permissions root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/ /mnt/droplet
<AurorasAura> Sorry I have spent hours messing around with this and was about to go psycho! Thank you so much Ben64 this took like 10 min compared to nfs
<Ben64> no problem
<Ben64> ssh is great, not the best speed, but it works as long as you already have ssh and an account already
<Ben64> but it is encrypted and secure
<AurorasAura> Last silly question adding the mountpoint to fstab.... sshfs#root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/ /mnt/droplet" How do you add a password
<slee> AurorasAura, i haven't messed with fstab/ssh, but i do have a samba drive in fstab with a password
<slee> /192.168.1.1/usbtest/mediacenter /home/slee2/mediacenter cifs credentials=/home/slee2/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<slee> pointing to a file with the password: credentials=/home/slee2/.smbcredentials
<AurorasAura> Ah... thats useful slee Thank you :)
<Ben64> AurorasAura: i'd just use a ssh key
<AurorasAura> I would but am a newbie Ben64  dont really know how
<Ben64> easy mode -- ssh-copy-id <server>
<GhostwalkGames> Can a Ryzen 1300x with 8GB ram handle Kubuntu or should I use Xubuntu?
<GhostwalkGames> I prefer KDE but I know it is harder to run
<Ben64> uh a ryzen 1300x can handle any DE
<GhostwalkGames> Ah okay, nice
<AirstrikeIvanov> has anyone else had cpu spikes leading to freezes, on ubuntu server 17.10? not sure why other OSes dont freeze but ubuntu does all of a sudden. worked fine the first few weeks and it happens on every fresh install I try
<yogix> I disable dim screen in power options, but when on battery it still dims after about 15 seconds.  How do I really disable this option?
<yogix> i'm using 17.10
<yogix> found this and adjusted idle time out to 300000 and that fixed it: org -> gnome -> settings-daemon -> plugins -> power
<JoshuaD> I updated to 17.10. Somewhere in the process of changing my dm and updating, ~/.local/bin got removed from my path. I tried adding it in to /etc/environment, but I'm guessing it doesn't resolve the ~. Any idea how it got removed, and how to add it back in?
<Ben64> normally it's ~/bin/ that's in path
<Ben64> and you shouldn't be messing with /etc/environment
<JoshuaD> This SE question seems to suggest it should be in path in ubuntu: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/316765/which-distributions-have-home-local-bin-in-path.
<Ben64> well that page tells you where it's defined
<Toadisattva> can't you just like reinstall ubuntu-desktop and correct any of the missing core files?
<cfhowlett> Toadisattva, desktop is not core.
<Toadisattva> ah in that case remove desktop from there
<Toadisattva> apt-get ubuntu do it?
<Ben64> it wouldn't fix something in the home directory that was modified though
<Toadisattva> oh I see
<cfhowlett> true ^^^
<JoshuaD> Not sure if this is helpful: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/1588562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588562 in bash (Ubuntu) "Please add ~/.local/bin to the default $PATH" [Medium,Triaged]
<JoshuaD> should i try apt-get ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> invalid operation
<Toadisattva> I skip listing sudo but if not root obviously that needs to be there
<Toadisattva> not sure that's the best way to correct it though
 * Toadisattva pretty linux noob
<JoshuaD> feels like a strange fix, hesitant to do it unless you're sure
<Toadisattva> it's basically a reinstall the core OS move
<Toadisattva> there are surely better/simpler route
<Toadisattva> but I don't know them
<Toadisattva> hehe
<cfhowlett> doing so from a live system sounds highly questionable.  I would think perhaps booting a live USB, chroot to the system then reinstall would be safer.  Ben64 what say ye?
<azubieta> Hello, I making a customice ubuntu release and can make the resolvconf work when it is installed. Any clue ?
<JoshuaD> anyone on 17.X who can confirm whether ~/.local/bin is in their path? I'm thinking this isn't unique to my system based on that bug report.
<Ben64> JoshuaD: just edit ~/.profile ...
<JoshuaD> @Ben: Oh yea? Will that work system wide? I thought that only affected consoles
<JoshuaD> @Ben: it's already there "PATH="$HOME/bin:$HOME/.local/bin:$PATH"
<Ben64> maybe
<JoshuaD> home appears to be properly set: echo $HOME -- /home/joshua
<Ben64> what are you running not in a terminal
<JoshuaD> little scripts like "move-monitor-to-other-screen.sh" and "lock-screen.sh" with keyboard hotkeys. I have already changed them to point to the full path, but I dunno, I liked having a bin directory I could mess around in. It has come up a few times
<JoshuaD> Seeing it change made me feel like I broke something
<JoshuaD> *move-window-to-other-monitor.sh lol
<Ben64> scripts would use .profile
<JoshuaD> once they're launched, but not when i'm launching them
<Ben64> yes they would
<JoshuaD> keyboard entry used to be "lock-screen.sh" and it worked. If I try that now I get an error saying it can't find it. Now it's "/home/joshua/.local/bin/lock-screen.sh"
<JoshuaD> "Failed to launch shortcut -- failed to execute child process "lock.sh" (no such file or directory)"
<JoshuaD> ugh, sorry I have to run. Mini emergency at the house. Thanks for chatting
<bonelifer> JoshuaD: why not use /usr/local/sbin, on my no 17.x install it's there and empty
<Ben64> should use home dir
<lotuspsychje> daitianshou: best not join irc as root
<lotuspsychje> daitianshou: logout and come back as a user
<bmatt> If anyone is available and willing to help, can you please point me in the right direction? I'm trying to install Wine, but I'm having hella problems.
<bmatt> http://codepad.org/CDM68CnW
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: did you add external ppa's in the past?
<bmatt> i've tried, but kept receiving a 404 error during apt-get update. i haven't had this problem this time
<bmatt> i tried adding a ppa suggested by a website that i read...and then my OS said it was deprecated and gave me some commands to run
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<bmatt> Linux bmat 4.13.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 11 18:35:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bmatt> eh..is that helpful?
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: lsb_release -a
<bmatt> No LSB modules are available.
<bmatt> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bmatt> Description:	Ubuntu 17.10
<bmatt> Release:	17.10
<bmatt> Codename:	artful
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: ok check your sources list, and see if it shows an external ppa link?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | bmatt
<ubottu> bmatt: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bmatt> lotuspsychje: yea but, i need ppa to install wine?
<bmatt> according to 138234 articles online
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: no, but lets c first if you have ppa's added, if thats why you got unmet dependecys
<bmatt> hold on
<bmatt> http://termbin.com/ir3b
<bmatt> lotuspsychje: that's my sources.list
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: did you add a wine ppa or so?
<bmatt> lotuspsychje: i issued this command: sudo apt-add-repository 'https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/'
<bmatt> after being advised to do so by my OS.
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: wine is in main repos from ubuntu, so you didnt need to add wine ppa
<lotuspsychje> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<bmatt> lotuspsychje: there are sixteen trillion wine packages.
<Ben64> !info wine-stable
<ubottu> wine-stable (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 49 kB, installed size 181 kB
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx Ben64
<Ben64> np
<bmatt> i've just been goggling "install wine ubuntu"
<bmatt> i've tried it with the regular repos...no luck
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: so sudo apt install wine-stable would have done the trick officially
<bmatt> nah man
<bmatt> same issue. unmet dependenaniciseifsie
<bmatt> i've been at this for hours, lol.
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: try removeing that ppa first
<bmatt> i did.
<bmatt> but i'll try again.
<lotuspsychje> and sudo apt update
<Ben64> it's because you have 3rd party stuff going on
<bmatt> nah man
<bmatt> i don't.
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: a clean ubuntu without ppa's usaually dont give unmet dependecys
<bmatt> lotuspsychje: funny..because i tried installing wine from the repos before ever adding a PPA as soon as i freshly installed Ubuntu
<bmatt> and got the same error.
<bmatt> the only thing i had installed was irssi and qtorrent
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: with wich command?
<bmatt> sudo apt-get install wine-stable-amd64
<bmatt> or something similar
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: you can check history in terminal
<bmatt> it was sixty years ago
<Ben64> ubuntu didn't exist 60 years ago
<bmatt> it's called a hyperbole, but anyway..
<bmatt> so there are no ppas. updated & upgraded..0, 0, 0, 0
<bmatt> still cannot install wine. same error
<Ben64> its called making things up, theres no way to help you if you're going to be doing crap like that
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: remove the ppa from wine, sudo apt update and try again
<bmatt> i just did
<bmatt> Ben64: it's called rhetoric.
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: sudo apt install wine-stable
<bmatt> lotuspsychje: same error.
<bmatt> lotuspsychje: let me verify -- does removing the extra lines from sources.list remove the ppa?
<bmatt> after updating.
<lotuspsychje> no
<bmatt> oh.
<lotuspsychje> ppapurge
<bmatt> alright let me try that previous suggestion
<bmatt> yea..i'll do that.
<bmatt> lotuspsychje: are there any specific flags or arguments i need to use while issuing that command?
<bmatt> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bmatt> ...oh. i'm not really sure which repository name it is :x
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: check the wine site you added it from
<lotuspsychje> most sites will give you proper format
<bmatt> sudo apt-add-repository 'https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/'
<bmatt> that was the command...so?
<bmatt> wine-builds?
<bmatt> sigh. this is idiotic.
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: no read the line, it has to be ppa:repo-name...
<bmatt> wtf is the repo name?
<bmatt> wine-builds
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: your the owner of your system, we advice not to add external ppa's
<bmatt> dude
<bmatt> fuckin ubuntu SUGGESTED it
<bmatt> what are you even talking about
<Ben64> no it didn't
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: stay cool plz
<Ben64> ubuntu doesn't go hey add this random repository
<bmatt> yea but it's not making any sense and i'm frustrated
<bmatt> hold on, i'll show you
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: ubuntu is your system, not the internet..
<bmatt> lotuspsychje: http://codepad.org/OG5JTOHd
<bmatt> there you go.
<bmatt> i issued a command from a tutorial i found online. i was advised not to do that once i issued it...so i didn't.
<bmatt> and i issued the commands that were recommended.
<Ben64> thats a 3rd party repository telling you to use another 3rd party repository ...
<bmatt> oh
<bmatt> well crap
<bmatt> well in any case, i issued those three commands
<bmatt> and ..here i am.
<Ben64> are you even on ubuntu
<bmatt> lubuntu
<bmatt> i'm a slackware guy. this all new to me, and it's for my little brother.
<bmatt> i don't understand these things :x
<Ben64> sudo ppa-purge https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/
<arifuzzaman> Hi! I use Ubuntu 16.04 along with Windows 10. Last night I went to sleep without shutting down my laptop and the charger was unplugged. In the morning when I tried to turn it on, Ubuntu went to emergency mode showing the following msg: '[42.035400][powerplay] VBIOS did not find boot engine clock value <some symbols>in  dependency table. Using memory DMP 0!' Now I am using Ubuntu from recovery mode > update GRUB > Resume. Any way to fix it w
<Ben64> maybe
<lotuspsychje> bmatt: did you read this part: !!! PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS REPOSITORY IS DEPRECATED !!!
<bmatt> Ben64: i tried that :(
<bmatt> lotuspsychje: nah, i missed that part somehow =/
<Ben64> although if you haven't installed anything from it you could remove it from sources.list
<bmatt> Ben64: i did that.
<Ben64> pastebin 'sudo apt update'
<bmatt> Ben64: still same issue when trying to sudo apt-get install wine* (anything)
<bmatt> k hold
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | arifuzzaman
<ubottu> arifuzzaman: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<bmatt> Ben64: http://codepad.org/uyTCn6if
<Ben64> you still have it in there
<bmatt> what!
<bmatt> in sources.list?
<Ben64> line #8
<bmatt> hmm
<Ben64> you're also missing a few repositories
<bmatt> Ben64: crap. i missed something
<bmatt> what should my sources.list look like?
<bmatt> i try using the GUI thing...but it doesn't make sense to me
<bmatt> the software updater thing
<Ben64> what gui thing, what did you change
<bmatt> i didn't change anything
<bmatt> hold
<Ben64> well, you did, because that's not standard
<bmatt> negative
<bmatt> it seriously shouldn't be this hard to install wine
<Ben64> it isn't
<bmatt> yes sir
<bmatt> it is
<Ben64> i just installed 17.10 in a vm, installed wine while we've been talking
<Ben64> zero problems
<bmatt> sigh
<bmatt> anyway
<bmatt> so pastebin me your sources.list.
<Ben64> either you did something to change the repos, or you aren't running ubuntu, or you're using a exploited version of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !sources | bmatt
<ubottu> bmatt: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<bmatt> Ben64: are you high on crack cocaine again?
<Ben64> that's helpful
<bmatt> this ain't my first rodeo, brother.
<bmatt> anyway screw it
<bmatt> i'm too drunk anyway.
<bmatt> however, Ben64 and lotuspsychje, I genuinely do appreciate your attention and your support. have a good evening, lads.
<bmatt> im gonna eat some hotwings and shit my pants
<JoshuaD> @bonelifer: re: previous conversation. I don't know. I was more worried I broke something. In 16.10 /.local/bin was in path. After messing around a bunch and upgrading to 17.10, it wasn't in path anymore. I could change into some other directory easily, but why did it change, and was it supposed to?
<JoshuaD> (and if not, can I fix it?)
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: you can add /usr/local/bin back to path if that's your kind of thing
<JoshuaD> @jerichowasahoax - Sure, how? I don't just want to do it for shell sessions. I'd also like for it to be there for things like application finder
<JoshuaD> That'd be great. :)
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: i'm booting up my 17.10 instance right now to poke into that for you
<JoshuaD> <3 <3
<Ben64> could always cheat maybe... ln -s ~/.local/bin ~/bin
<jerichowasahoax> Ben64: nah, lets do this right
<JoshuaD> not so attached to cheat. If ubuntu has gotten rid of the ~/.local/bin directory then I'll just move to ~/bin
<Ben64> i don't think ubuntu has ever used ~/.local/bin
<JoshuaD> Basically trying to figure out if it's a bug that I should work around until it's fixed, or if it's a design decision that I should embrace
<Ben64> it's not on any of my systems
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: ~/.local/bin isn't actually part of any standard I'm aware of
<JoshuaD> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/file-hierarchy.html
<JoshuaD> Systemd apparently specifies it
<JoshuaD> and it was included on my 16.10 automatically. I think. Not 100% sure. I may have edited it in a year ago, but I don't think so. Especially because I don't remember how to do that now
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: it may be sufficient to include it in ~/.profile
<Ben64> well it's not in 16.04 or 17.10
<jerichowasahoax> export PATH="~/.local/bin:$PATH"
<jerichowasahoax> if your shell supports it, some sort of script that warns you the file exists in ~/.local/bin would be advized
<JoshuaD> @jerichowasahoax: that will work for shells, but not for things like applauncher. Really, it's sounding like maybe the thing I want isn't standard, and I have no attachment
<JoshuaD> I can confirm it's not on 16.04 or 17.10 on either of my machines, so maybe I did something and forgot. If so, i'll just use ~/bin
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: did you log out and log back in before trying it?
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: because if not, then your application launcher would have been using the old profile, so of course it wouldn't work ;-)
<JoshuaD> I'll give it a shot. What file?
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: ~/.profile
<JoshuaD> its there already, pretty sure by default.
<jerichowasahoax> and have you logged out and logged back in since putting it there
<JoshuaD> i didn't put it there.
<jerichowasahoax> that is the important part
<JoshuaD> yea, i hear you. I'll do it again just to be 1000% sure, but I didn't edit this in
<JoshuaD> brb
<Zensei> Hey guys!
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: well it's definitely not default, so if you definitely didn't edit it in, I wonder who else may have access to your files...
<Zensei> I have a question about advanced startup
<Zensei> I notice when I boot it shows the grub menu
<JoshuaD> @jerichowasahoax: I may have edited in in the past, couldn't say for sure. Maybe that's how this started a year ago.
<JoshuaD> @jerichowasahoax, logout/login no change
<Zensei> and it has two options in advanced startup (regular ubuntu wont boot, just purple screen)
<Zensei> and there is ubuntu generic .40 and .28
<Zensei> .40 wont boot
<Zensei> but .28 will?
<JoshuaD> think i'll just use ~/bin. Guessing I must've forced this a while back. No reason to force it
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: well i guess your graphical login environment isn't sourcing ~/.profile :V
<JoshuaD> is it supposed to be?
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: I'm not sure exactly where all the environment settings are in 17.10, I'm mainly an Ubuntu server user (and putting it in .zshrc works for me :V)
<JoshuaD> Let me try that. I'm also using zsh.
<lotuspsychje> Zensei: tell us the whole story plz?
<lotuspsychje> Zensei: ubuntu version? what happened?
<xvtz> I have xubuntu on my asus laptop. The wifi is autodisconnecting frequently. How do I solve this?
<tatertots> xvtz: are you chatting from the computer right now hardwired to the network?
<Zensei> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Zensei: up to date to .3?
<lotuspsychje> xvtz: chipset and driver and xubuntu version?
<xvtz> tatertots, No, right now the wifi is working, but about every five minutes or so, the wifi disconnects and then reconnects again.
<jerichowasahoax> JoshuaD: it may be possible to add "$HOME/.local/bin" to the global path in /etc/environment, though I'm not sure if $HOME is defined by the time that file is read
<Zensei> I just booted from flash, did some updates, soft reboot, purple screen
<Zensei> did hard reboot
<Zensei> then grub
<Zensei> and then aforementioned shit
<Zensei> whoops
<Zensei> poop
<jerichowasahoax> oh he disconnected
<jerichowasahoax> !note
<tatertots> xvtz: probably realtek..open terminal
<Zensei> not up to date afaik
<tatertots> xvtz: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<jerichowasahoax> i tried
<tatertots> xvtz: let me know when its done
<xvtz> lotuspsychje, chipset 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<lotuspsychje> xvtz: xubuntu version?
<xvtz> xubutnu 16.04 LTS 32-bit
<lotuspsychje> xvtz: lsb_release -a
<xvtz> I was disconnected just now.
<lotuspsychje> Zensei: try update system via recoverymode?
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | xvtz
<ubottu> xvtz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> xvtz: check if system is up to date lsb_release -a
<xvtz> lotuspsychje, No LSB modules are available
<lotuspsychje> xvtz: did you -a
<xvtz> yep
<xvtz> lotuspsychje, I did -a
<xvtz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26039604/ is my lspci result
<nucubun> I was upgrading Ubuntu and the updater frozen. I had to restart, now I cannot boot, I get a black screen with a pointer arrow. I canot SSH. :(
<nucubun> What can i do?
<Zensei> hmm
<Zensei> computer fixed itself XD
<nucubun> is it possible to upgrade packages via the “try ubuntu” gui from the loader?
<nucubun> had a update failure with all sorts of issues cant get networking etc in safe mode
<Zensei> are you trying to access a network via a usb boot of ubuntu?
<nucubun> I have terminal access again! :)
<nucubun> aynone around?
<JoshuaD> I am
<Zensei> just doing the casual NEVER USED LINUX BEFORE shine of a new os
<JoshuaD> hmm?
<Zensei> heh
<Zensei> windows user
<Zensei> just decided go on ubuntu
<nucubun> Joshua, I had the updater crash when updating to a new version. I repaired with dpkg under safe mode and was able to boot after only getting a black screen with pointer. Will updating packages now be sufficent or should I try to upgrade the entire install?
<JoshuaD> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I'm no expert on ubuntu. If it were me, i'd try working from where you are. Get to a tty, try figuring out where things are breaking, try fixing it there.
<JoshuaD> did you try hitting ctrl + alt + f2 / f3 / f4?
<JoshuaD> after getting to the blank pointer?
<JoshuaD> *black screen w/ pointer
<ducasse> nucubun: what were you doing when it crashed - just installing updates or upgrading to a new release?
<nucubun> I fixed that, i have desktop / ssh now
<nucubun> updating to a new release
<nucubun> and i restarted, subseqnetly got locked out just a black screen and pointer, i went into safe mode and ran dpkg to fix any configuration issues, got ability to log back in, and now updated packages. Says I have the latest distribution to
<Thete> anyone know how to improve synaptics trackpad in ubuntu?  looks like wayland using libinput
<Thete> rather than synaptics
<Thete> would think libinput would work better though
<Neo2> Hi! I'm going to customize my ubuntu that I've installed recent as second OS
<Neo2> I've created tasks what I must do at first, this my list http://dpaste.com/3D3MA7C
<Neo2> How long it take to learn? And I need translator there as well. )
<Neo2> is it possible learned everything those what I wrote?
<ducasse> Neo2: is this a vps or a local machine?
<Neo2> near with windows, I'll now reboot in there
<Neo2> real local machine
<Neo2> second OS
<ducasse> and what do you mean by "customize digitalocean"?
<Neo2> I didn't thing It take 20Gb and ubuntu able access all other dicks
<Neo2> ducasse: I bought there VPS for 5$ and couldn't put Wp site for test speed on google
<Neo2> ducasse: I want estimate response time,on my current server it's not 0.4 seconds, it must be no more 0.2
<ducasse> Neo2: you should probably start by reading this:
<ducasse> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Neo2> ducasse: I've watched a few video lessons about all of those what I need, I need more and learn SSH too, change password, how to use keys
<cristian_c> hello
<Neo2> ducasse: have you ever try put site on digitalocean? there host without ISPmanager, my current host has it
<ducasse> i have several vps guests there, yes
<Neo2> oh and what the control panels do  you use?
<ducasse> ssh :)
<Neo2> only?
<ducasse> yes
<cristian_c> I've got issue restoring /boot in ubuntu. When I try to boot 17.10, grub doesn't appear, I get: 'unknown filesystem' in grub rescue
<Neo2> I watched in video lessons, we get ssh and then install free control panes and then only start customize the server
<Neo2> ducasse: do all in ssh difficult and take much time, you can install LAMP and then panel
<cristian_c> I've tried to restore/reinstall grub from a live system, but I didn't solve that issue, I get again to grub rescue and Iconfigfile command doesn't work in grub rescue
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<TJ-> cristian_c: is that on UEFI or BIOS ?
<Neo2> I want at first train do all of this on local OS and then train on digitaloceans
<cristian_c> TJ-: efi
<TJ-> cristian_c: at the GRUB rescue> prompt does "ls" list all the storage devices you'd expect to see?
<ducasse> Neo2: i suggest you do as i suggested some time back - get a good linux book and start reading. you really need to learn how to do things in a shell.
<cristian_c> TJ-: I can list also /boot partition in grub rescue
<alkisg> cristian_c: are you on the live cd now? pastebin the output of sudo parted -l; sudo ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<cristian_c> it inckudes vmlinuz, inutrd and other files and directories
<cristian_c> and grub directory too
<Neo2> ducasse: I read one book about linux 3 years ago 1100 pages in russian language, it's old book published 2008 years, there is not ubuntu, but common knowladge I had got
<alkisg> cristian_c: if you're on the grub rescue now, try this instead: configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg (you might need to omit /boot since it's a separate partition)
<Neo2> ducasse: better than book read documentation, I've opened this book recent and watch list themes, Very old 2008 year publish and info there up to 2008 even older
<cristian_c> alkisg: not currently, but I can. Btw, I've already looked at /sys/firmware/efi, and it's empty, also entering in chroot
<alkisg> cristian_c: not empty => efi mode. not existing => bios mode. empty => wut?! :D
<cristian_c> it's strange /sys/firmware/efi is empty , after using modprobe efivars too
<cristian_c> alkisg: I'm using also windows 10, so I suppose it0s in efi mode
<ducasse> Neo2: same thing - a book _is_ documentation. learn how to use manual pages and learn how the shell works first. a panel can only do some things.
<alkisg> cristian_c: you can't fix grub from live usb stick if your usb stick boots in bios mode
<cristian_c> it's gpt partitioned, but I can also using dmesg grep efi to be sure
<alkisg> Even if windows boots in efi mode
<alkisg> I haven't understood if you're in live mode, in grub rescue, or not in your pc
<Neo2> ducasse: see this video, I'm watching it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBp0Rb-ZJak
<alkisg> If you're in live mode, do send the output I asked for...
<Neo2> ducasse: 7 hourse courses and guy is very good all explain
<cristian_c> alkisg: when I boot live system I get always 'grub-like' menu mode, that appears in efi mode
<ducasse> Neo2: no thanks, i'll be fine
<alkisg> cristian_c: can you actually try things now, or are we just chatting?
<TJ-> cristian_c: does the disk also contain BIOS boot-strap code in sector 0 though?
<cristian_c> btw, when I type modprobe efivars, efivsrs is not listed in lsmod output, even if I don't get error messages when I type modprobe
 * alkisg gives up until cristian_c is able to actually respond....
<cristian_c> alkisg: ok, I've told some information, but I can type those commands
<Neo2> on youtube many videos devoid ubuntu and they up do date, you can choose for last year loaded, I watch video lessons on youtube every day for learning some interesting themes and English
<cristian_c> TJ-: I'm not sure about that, maybe it's he reason of grub rescue, maybe something in boot sector 0 is overwritten, I don't know, I try to type alkisg commands
<TJ-> cristian_c: efivars is an alias for the module efi-pstore
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<ducasse> Neo2: at some point you're going to have to read docs, but learn how you like.
<Neo2> ok
<brym> Neo2: I'd definitely recommend continuing with DigitalOcean. Their knowledgebase is pretty solid.
<Neo2> brym: yes, there should to do everything self
<Neo2> there not exists normal support, everything should ask on forum how to do...
<cristian_c> alkisg: I've got 17.04 live system, so I need to use networkmanager.conf  wifi rand mac address trick in order to connect to wireless network
<cristian_c> cause 17.04 wifi bug
<alkisg> cristian_c: ok, so now are you in the live cd or in grub rescue?
<cristian_c> live system (usb)
<brym> Neo2: or here. But whether you use this channel, the forums, or 3rd party websites, you'll find Ubuntu is very widely supported by it's generally helpful community.
<cristian_c> but I need to eetuo network in order to use pastebin
<cristian_c> *setup
<alkisg> cristian_c: ok, set it up, and run: sudo parted -l; ls /sys/firmware/efi , and put the result to pastebin
<cristian_c> (I've ssved the commands in a txt file, on windows partition, but I can access it from live system)
<brym> Neo2: Tell me, are you still trying to setup a web server? I remember you were asking that the other night. But I didn't see you rejoin the channel after you left.
<Neo2> brym: about it can ask in any linux channel, doesn't matter ubuntu or not, LAMP is everywhere
<brym> Neo2: indeed. So, did you get help for that?
<Neo2> brym: In ubuntu I must create new account, freenod redirect from #ubuntu to #unregistered-ubuntu
<Neo2> yes
<Neo2> have got many theoretical knowledge, will use all now on practice
<brym> Neo2: if you haven't already, install something like Pidgin (sudo apt install pidgin), then register for an account in your IRC client.
<Neo2> brym: ok, will try it,
<brym> Neo2: the first thing you will see as an unregistered user will be instructions from Freenode on how to register for an account.
<Neo2> Oh now, not Pidgin, I'll use Hexchat better
<Neo2> ok, I know how to register account
<brym> Neo2: Pidgin as an example. Use whatever you're comfortable with :)
<Neo2> :)
<cristian_c> alkisg: first paste: paste.ubuntu.com/26040267/   , second paste: paste.ubuntu.com/26040272
<alkisg> cristian_c: what is this, a tablet?
<cristian_c> alkisg: yay, yesterday I've found that strange message when I typed parted -l
<alkisg> cristian_c: well, your partitioning is a mess, you have TWO "boot, esp" partitions
<alkisg> I assume your /boot is in /dev/mmcblk1 partition19?
<cristian_c> when I restored /boot partition from a backup, in windows by easus partition master, and then I booted to live system, it was not mounted, so I tried a check in gparted, ad then I noticed it had 'diag' flag, so, I removed thst flag and partition was properly mlunted in file manager
<cristian_c> alkisg: two esp partitions is by design, just the second esp is the real esp where grub is instslled
<cristian_c> he second esp is also used by windows boot manager
<alkisg> mount your /boot, and then put your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to pastebin
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> (it's automaticaly mounted, btw)
<alkisg> The live usb automounts /boot? Strange
<cristian_c> alkisg: live system automatically mounts ntfs and ext partitions
<cristian_c> I've noticed that in last kernels
<alkisg>  /boot isn't ext nor ntfs
<cristian_c> boot is ext
<alkisg> Ah, partition19, ext, ok
<alkisg> Normally ext aren't automounted
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> I thought it was a feature since kernel 4.10 and so on
<alkisg> Automounting isn't done by the kernel at all
<cristian_c> ok  now I paste grub.cfg in pastrbin
<alkisg> the de, udisks, policykit etc are involved in automounting
<alkisg> ok
<cristian_c> alkisg: paste.ubuntu.com/26040333
<klemax> Hello. 4.13.x kernel is EOL. Ubuntu 17.10 will continue to support it?
<ducasse> klemax: yes
<alkisg> cristian_c: and the output of `sudo lsblk --fs`, so that we see the uuids?
<klemax> ducasse, actually i was using 4.13.16 which is not supported.
<ducasse> klemax: then you're on your own :)
<klemax> ducasse, so which version do you recommend me to continue?
<cristian_c> alkisg: ok
<ducasse> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ducasse> klemax: ^^
<klemax> ducasse, I had to use it because of a bug. 4.13.15 fixed it.
<alkisg> cristian_c: it looks like someone manually edited grub.cfg, and forgot to update the uuid in those lines: search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  649a4713-0693-489f-a3c5-fb6f84fd333e
<klemax> So I can not use 4.13.0.17.18.
<ducasse> klemax: have you reported this bug?
<klemax> ducasse, i havent but somebody did.
<cristian_c> alkisg: paste.ubuntu.com/26040353/
<cristian_c> alkisg: if so, after that issue was already present
<ducasse> klemax: then comment on that bug that you are also affected and point to the fix, then maybe the fix can be backported
<klemax> ducasse, ok.
<cristian_c> alkisg: the first I tried to boot 17.10 after /boot restore, the grub rescue error message was different: something about 'normal' module
<klemax> ah wait, a guy already had reported that before i read it.
<cristian_c> but after attempting to fix the boot, I always saw 'unknown filesystem'
<alkisg> cristian_c: do you realize that you have 6 partitions with the same uuid, 57f8f4bc-abf4-655f-bf67-946fc0f9f25b?
<cristian_c> alkisg: I think you're right
<TJ-> cristian_c: alkisg AND 9 file-systems mounted on /media/lubuntu/ !?
<ducasse> klemax: the more people who comment they're affected, the higher the likelihood of a fix
<alkisg> TJ-: not all the path shows there
<TJ-> alkisg: really? been cut-off?
<cristian_c> alkisg: I think it's normal, those doesn't affect ubuntu and windows, esp handles just windows parition and /boot
<alkisg> TJ-: yeah due to his terminal width
<alkisg> He didn't use pipes, so COLUMNS is in effect...
<TJ-> alkisg: oh - thought this was captured via pastebinit
<alkisg> cristian_c: you need to revise your backup/restore strategy. So anyway your grub is *semi* correct, so try this: boot from the live usb. At grub, type "c" to get a shell.
<alkisg> At the shell, type: set root=(hd0,gpt19)
<cristian_c> alkisg: ok
<alkisg> cristian_c: moment
<alkisg> Did you manually edit grub.cfg?
<cristian_c> alkisg: I've tried thst command in grub rescue, some hours ago, but I think you want I type thst in grub and not grub rescue
<alkisg> grub rescue may be missing modules
<alkisg> grub from live usb should have them
<alkisg> Anyway, please answer the previous question
<cristian_c> alkisg: mually not, just by update-grub2, update-grub and install --reinstall grub-efi
<alkisg> Hmmm
<alkisg> It's strange that it's using 2 uuids there
<cristian_c> when yeasterday I tried to fix in chroot system
<klemax> ducasse, I will look at 4.4.x to see if it fixes. if yes, I will go on it. it looks LTS.
<alkisg> cristian_c: ok, anyway, go to grub from live usb
<cristian_c> btw, I try to reboot 17.04 live and pressing c to enter grub shell
<alkisg> set root=(hd0,gpt19); configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<akik> JoshuaD: did you try installing 16.04 ?
<alkisg> (or, omit /boot...)
<klemax> ducasse, I can use it on 17.10, right? im going to get it from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<EriC^^> gpt19 ? is that a typo?
<alkisg> EriC^^: messed up tablet :)
<EriC^^> ah :)
<cristian_c> messed up grub
<cristian_c> alkisg: I found ls lists hd1 in place of hd0, as gpt tsble
<cristian_c> table
<ducasse> klemax: you can, but it's still not supported on 17.10
<klemax> humm.
<klemax> so will be?
<TJ-> klemax: also, be aware the mainline builds don't contain Ubuntu-specific apparmor patches to support unprivileged LXD containers
<cristian_c> alkisg: I typed that
<klemax> TJ-,  I dont use apparmor. Thanks for your information.
<TJ-> klemax: it's also used by snaps
<cristian_c> I've also not9ced thst yesterday I typed 'root=' in grub rescue in place of 'set root=', withput errors
<klemax> TJ-, ah. so vlc snap would not work?
<TJ-> klemax: not sure, but if you see errors you know why :)
<cristian_c> alkisg: so, now, have I to type configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cristian_c> ?
<klemax> I get it now why it is not working then.
<klemax> TJ-, : thanks for your nice pointer.
<TJ-> klemax: should be errors reported in dmesg/kern.log
<klemax> ok let me check it.
<alkisg> cristian_c: yes, use tab to autocomplete, because /boot may not be there, and you'd type configfile /grub/grub.cfg
<cristian_c> autompletion seems not working well
<cristian_c> so, I try ls first
<cristian_c> alkisg: have I to use (hdX,gptY) in the command path?
<alkisg> cristian_c: no, after you set root, you don't need to use that
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> so, just ls requires it, I suppose
<alkisg> cristian_c: no, ls / ==> should show the root contents without parentheses
<cristian_c> ls says file /boot not found
<cristian_c> but if I use parethesis, I get the /boot content
<alkisg> cristian_c: ls /
<alkisg> What does that say
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ok, ls / works too
<cristian_c> same /boot content
<alkisg> cristian_c: ls /grub
<alkisg> Does that show things?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> it lists also gryb.cfg
<cristian_c> so, I try configfile command
<alkisg> configfile /grub/grub.cfg
<cristian_c> ok, autompletion works too
<alkisg> :)
<cristian_c> alkisg: new screen and some interestigs error lines
<alkisg> That should be your normal menu. Select Ubuntu, see if it works.
<cristian_c> Booting 'ubuntu', error can't find command  ['.     error can't find command ['.    error file /boot/grub/grubenv not found      error can't find command ['.     error can't find command ['.     error can't find ['.       error file /boot/grub/386-efi/xzio.mod  not found.    error can't find command ['.
<cristian_c> pres any key to continue......
<cristian_c> *press
<cristian_c> alkisg: in '[', the first quote sign is a reversed quote (bug I don't own on my keyboard)
<cristian_c> alkisg: great, screen was freezed in that time , it's normal bevause in older live systrm (pre -4.12), maxcstste must be set to 0, in comdline in order to prrvent such freezes
<cristian_c> but now , I've rrbooted in livd system, I pressed 'c', I've typed srt root=, and then configfile grub.cfg, and now grub menu appears dirdctly, withput error messages
<FreakingOut1987> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS defaults to systemd right?
<FreakingOut1987> for some reason my install is giving me signs sysvinit is the default
<cristian_c> ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu, windows boot manager and system setup
<Ben64> FreakingOut1987: what signs
<FreakingOut1987> pidof /sbin/init && echo "sysvinit" || echo "other" outputs sysvinit
<FreakingOut1987> as does, pidof /sbin/init && echo "sysvinit" || echo "other"
<cristian_c> alkisg: thank to you, I've regained access to gtub, though by manual mode
<FreakingOut1987> whoops same script hold on
<Ben64> FreakingOut1987: uh
<FreakingOut1987> Ben64, pidof systemd && echo "systemd" || echo "other"
<FreakingOut1987> outputs other instead of sysemd
<Ben64> your method is quite weird
<cristian_c> alkisg: uhm, no, I get always erorr messages screen, unfortuntely
<cristian_c> alkisg: unfortuntely, when I choose ubuntu in grub, I always experience the same error lines
<cristian_c> alkisg: apparently, they really seem related to a manual editing of grub.cfg. If the issue is related to /boot, I could creste a new one
<cristian_c> but I never genersted a new /boot partition. Yestrrdsy, I' ve run also sudo updste-initramfs -u, but nothing changed
<ducasse> FreakingOut1987: try 'ls -l /sbin/init'
<FreakingOut1987> I figured it out ducasse
<FreakingOut1987> I forgot that I replaced systemd with upstart earlier in a shellscript
<FreakingOut1987> :)
<pinkisntwell> who is listening on "/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket" ?
<pinkisntwell> i have an app which writes to "/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket", but i don't know who's listening...
<tuxiano> Hi, I try to get plymouth to work with the propitiatory nvidia driver. I added nvidia-drm.modeset=1  to the grub config, ran update-grub and restarted my system, but I still have this broken bootscreen which only shows the dots and has a very low resolution.
<hitman1> Hello
<hitman1> I tried to install nvidia driver by pressing ctrl + alt + f1 and now (after restarting) I am unable to start my lightdm.
<hitman1> Can anyone please help as I am unable to login.
<tuxiano> hitman1: hi, what you did after pressing ctrl + alt + f1?
<hitman1> I ran the .run driver file of nvidia.
<tuxiano> Ok, which ubuntu version do you use?
<hitman1> 17.04
<hitman1> right now I am purging nvida driver files from console.
<tuxiano> ok
<tuxiano> then you should be able to login again
<tuxiano> what nvidia card you have?
<hitman1> I am having nvida gt 1050 ti edition
<tuxiano> ok, after you are able to login again you can install the nvida driver from the ubuntu repositories
<tuxiano> sudo apt install nvidia-384
<hitman1> Still I am unable to login. The login screeen blinks again and again after typing password.
<tuxiano> did you restart after uninstalling the manually installed nvidia driver?
<hitman1> Yes
<Exterminador> thiras_:
<tuxiano> hitman1: ok, can you switch to a console?
<hitman1> tuxiano: Yes
<AurorasAura> I seriously miss the old vi editor
<tuxiano> can you run: sudo NVIDIA-Linux-*.run --uninstall
<hitman1> No, command not found. tuxiano
<tuxiano> where is the run-File located?
<hitman1> in downlaods
<tuxiano> ok, go to downloads
<hitman1> yes
<tuxiano> whats the exact name of the nvidia driver file?
<hitman1> yes I have typed the exact name of it. It is there in Downloads
<tuxiano> sudo *Exact name of the run file* --uninstall
<hitman1> I get command not found message again.
<hitman1> yes it is uninstalling.
<tuxiano> ok
<hitman1> I forgot to add ./ in the name. sorry
<tuxiano> np
<hitman1> Yes I logged-in successfully now.
<tuxiano> ok
<tuxiano> now you open a terminal
<tuxiano> then you run sudo apt install nvida-384
<hitman1> Yes I have typed that command.
<TJ-> The recommended way to install the correct proprietary drivers is "ubuntu-drivers"
<tuxiano> hitman1: after installation finished you can restart your system again
<hitman1> Ok I got it now. I will install nvidia drivers as you said always.
<hitman1> tuxiano: Thanks a lot.
<tuxiano> ok, nice
<hitman1> is their any specific way to install cuda or I can install it normally as I did with nvida drivers?
<tuxiano> I think there is cuda package available in the ubuntu store
<tuxiano> let me have a look
<hitman1> Nvidia site is letting me download .deb file first.
<tuxiano> ok, I found this sudo apt-get install nvidia-cuda-dev  nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<hitman1> tuxiano: So I don't need to download that .deb file ?
<tuxiano> sorry, don't know. I never tried working with cuda
<tuxiano> Maybe you can ask in the nvidia irc-room
<hitman1> np tuxiano , Thanks for your help.
<TJ-> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in artful
<TJ-> looks like ubottu is out of date
<TJ-> see https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<tuxiano> what a surprise ...  ;-)
<tuxiano> Any ideas: "I try to get plymouth to work with the propitiatory nvidia driver. I added nvidia-drm.modeset=1  to the grub config, ran update-grub and restarted my system, but I still have this broken bootscreen which only shows the dots and has a very low resolution."
<TJ-> tuxiano: check the early logs for clues; If GRUB is in gfx mode that can cause problems when needing to modeswitch for the kernel
<TJ-> tuxiano: Does it work correct with nouveau driver?
<tuxiano> TJ-: yes it works with the nouveau driver
<TJ-> tuxiano: Sounds like another of the nvidia kms issues then; not sure there's a workaround. using nommodeset is going to prevent the driver switching into the native resolution though
<tuxiano> ok, my boot.log is empty ... which log file I need to check?
<tuxiano> syslog?
<TJ-> kern.log collects the dmesg output
<TJ-> I seem to recall it can be influenced by the gfx mode set by GRUB. I used to set that to the native resolution of the display specifically.
<tuxiano> ok, it looks that we need to wait some years more to get plymouth working with the proprietary nvidia drivers
<tuxiano> can't even remember how long this issue persists
<tuxiano> ...
<tuxiano> I just will set it to text mode
<tuxiano> Well, we have this issue since 2009 ...
<tuxiano> nice
<AurorasAura> lol add a raid array to mhddfs...
<leftyfb> tuxiano: plymouth has only been part of Ubuntu since 2010
<belug> Hi, I've got something wired this morning, after an update yesterday, I've lost the ubuntu wayland DM. This morning I was sent to cinnamon by default. Anyone got any idea on how to get wayland back? (xwayland and ubuntu-desktop are still installed on the system)
<ioria> belug, using open source video driver ?
<MJCD> hey im having some trouble getting chrome installed
<MJCD> anyone doneso?
<MJCD> 16.04
<belug> @ioria no, I'm using nvidia's drivers
<MJCD> I added the repo using the syntax mentioned on 2 sites - then updated, but it just says no google-chrome-stable package
<belug> @MJCD, did you try using the installer from google.com/chrome  ?
<ioria> belug, not sure proprietary is already (well) supported on wayland
<MJCD> belug, haha oh that's a good idea haha, though I do want to use the repo, I suppose it doesn't matter
<MJCD> ill try
<belug> @ioria So it's probably a Nvida update that broke my setup?
<fbnts_> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right channel or not?  I have been using an ubuntu variant for MythTV for several years but have just upgraded to a new 4k tv.  I'm not too fussed about 4k for MythTV as my content is all HD however ubuntu is insistent on using the highest available resolution, but this doesn't display correctly
<ioria> belug,  let's see /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<fbnts_> Is there a way to "disable" the higher resolutions?
<MJCD> wow the site worked and Software Install took it from there
<MJCD> seamless
<MJCD> thanks for the heads up
<MJCD> xoxo
<belug> @ioria here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/26041141/
<belug> @ioria, there was an update of ubuntu-desktop, I'll try to roll it back
<ioria> belug,  pull over
<belug> ??
<ioria> belug,  if has been upgraded there is a reason
<ioria> belug,  dpkg | grep nvidia
<ducasse> fbnts_: which variant is this?
<belug> @ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26041169/
<ioria> belug,  that's  a dual graphic laptop intel/nvidia ?
<fbnts_> ducasse: MythBuntu
<fbnts_> I am now thinking it may be an XFCE specific issue?
<belug> ioria, no it's a nvidia only desktop with no onboard video card
<ioria> belug,  in this case, you can try to purge nvidia and test ... you can always reinstall it
<benergy> Hey guys, I'm trying to process images into one pdf via shell script. How can I avoid that it places img10 before img1 in my pdf?
<benergy> I've been using this command: "convert img**.png out.pdf"
<Ben64> convert img?.png img??.png img???.png out.pdf
<Ben64> would maybe work till 999
<belug> @ioria, I'm starting to think that I always was on ubuntu-xorg, but my default session was changed to cinnamon only.... And I thought I was supposed to be on wayland because it was the default of ubuntu 17.10....
<ioria> belug,  wayland is default, yes
<benergy> #Ben64: Thank you. Can I do that for all files in one folder with 1 command?
<belug> @ioria, but since I was always on nvidia drivers, I must have been on xorg.
<ioria> belug,  i cannot know for sure :þ
<benergy> #Ben64: Oops, sorry. That's the whole point of this command :D THank you!
<belug> @Ben64, you could try "convert img{1..999}.png out.pdf"
<Ben64> belug: it's late my and i'm trying to figure out javascript, my brain is broken
<jeremies> Does samba shares files with computer outside of home network?
<Ben64> benergy: do what belug said :)
<Ben64> jeremies: it's possible, but a terrible idea
<belug> @ioria for now I switched ot ubuntu-xorg, all my settings are back and with your added information the internet tells me that wayland is not supposed to be enable
<belug> @ioria thanks a lot for your help.
<ioria> belug, no problem
<jeremies> Ben64: but by default someone from outside of my home network cannot enter to my shared files, isn't it?
<Ben64> jeremies: i wouldn't say that. samba doesn't care where the request comes from
<benergy> #Ben64, #belug: Thanks, only then I have to specify the number of the files. The other command works fine, only that it somehow copies img0 into my PDF twice. Any idea why? ;)
<belug> Sorry @Ben64 and @benergy, I mixed your user names
<jeremies> Ben64: But if you have a router?
<Ben64> jeremies: NAT should stop it
<belug> @benergy could it be that img0 is present twice in the images?
<benergy> #belug: Thank, I just solved it. There was an error in the script I ran before that that duplicated my images :D
<benergy> #belug: Just that :D
<jeremies> thanks Ben64!!
<bmatt> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<bmatt> I wonder if it's the same for Lubuntu repos?
<ducasse> bmatt: ubuntu repos are the same for all flavors
<bmatt> ducasse: alright. ty sir
<someone235> Hi, someone knows how to install fglrx on ubuntu? It says "error: Detected X Server version 'XServer _64a' is not supported. Supported versions are X.Org 6.9 or later, up to XServer 1.10 (default:v2:x86_64:lib:XServer _64a:none:4.10.0-40-generic:)"
<ducasse> someone235: which ubuntu version is this?
<someone235> ducasse: 16.04
<ducasse> someone235: fglrx is only supported up to 14.04
<jeremies> ufw is disabled by default in ubuntu?
<ducasse> someone235: 14.04 without hwe, that is. it's not going to work with later kernels and x stacks.
<adrian_1908> jeremies: yes
<ioria> jeremies, do you want to use samba outside your local network ???
<lundmar> Hi. Is there an irc channel where snapcraft issues can be discussed?
<jeremies> iorio, no
<jeremies> ^ioria
<ioria> ah, ok
<ducasse> lundmar: #snappy
<lundmar> ducasse: thanks
<bmatt> why does it tell me "5 new packages have been held back" during upgrade?
<ioria> bmatt, use sudo apt full-upgrade
<bmatt> i'm scared :x
<bmatt> something about linux-headers and all that. i hope my repos are correct ^_^
<ioria> bmatt, it's ok
<bmatt> will have to restart?
<bmatt> The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-generic linux-signed-image-generic
<adrian_1908> no, things that need a restart will simply take effect the next time you do so.
<adrian_1908> sudo apt full-upgrade, as ioria said.
<bmatt> there must've been some updates released recently? i just installed lubuntu like a few weeks ago
<adrian_1908> yes, updates come in regularly and it's a good idea to check for them (or have it scheduled)
<bmatt> alrighty then. ty much
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mirabellette> Hello everyone
<peet> hi
<Mirabellette> I tried to install ubuntu on a acer swift 3. I had a previous windows with a efi firmware. I delete the windows partition and keep the efi partition. Can I remove efi partition ? Usb disk with ubuntu is not detect if I am in EFI BIOS, car I install it in legacy bios ?
<peet> yes
<TJ-> Mirabellette: it depends on the firmware. Are you saying that the firmware will not start the Ubuntu installer in EFI mode?
<TJ-> Mirabellette: we've been seeing a LOT of issues with ACER firmware, where you have to access the Firmware Setup > Security menus, and then TRUST the bootloader file on the USB device first
<oerheks> i read that swift 3 needs an iso with kernel 4.12 https://askubuntu.com/questions/868433/ubuntu-16-10-acer-swift-3-multiple-problems  https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmint/comments/5lu69k/installing_linux_mint_181_on_an_acer_swift_3/
<Mirabellette> In fact, it didn't detect my usb key with ubuntu correctly when I am in efi mode. In legacy mode, I see in bios 'disk xxx with ubuntu blabla"
<ikonia> win 1
<TJ-> Mirabellette: yes, that's the issue as we see it. You can TRUST the bootloader file as I've described above and then it will appear in the boot menu
<Mirabellette> Even if I "trust" it, when I boot with efi bios, my usb key with ubuntu installer is not launch (even if it is place before in bios loader)
<Mirabellette> Are you trying to say that I have to modify the efi file with my ubuntu in legacy bios in order to be able in efi mode with ubuntu key ?
<alkisg> Mirabellette: How did you create the stick? Not all tools support UEFI, e.g. dd and rufus do..
<Mirabellette> I use dd
<alkisg> ok
<Mirabellette> and last ubuntu release, 17.10
<oerheks> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash modprobe.blacklist=dw_dmac,dw_dmac_core"
<Mirabellette> Isn't it simple to go in legacy bios if I don't want to install windows anymore ?
<Mirabellette> Grub isn't display at all.
<Mirabellette> Can I install ubuntu 17.10 and remove efi partition if I did it in legacy bios ?
<Mirabellette> (with any risk)
<Mirabellette> (if I don't want windows)
<oerheks> logically yes, but i have no acer swift 3 to confirm.
<Mirabellette> And i can forget to install debian because kernel is only in 4.9 :(
<akik> Mirabellette: what do you mean, forget?
<Mirabellette> Because acer swift v3 has problem with kernel 4.9. I think I can try to upgrade the kernel manualy but I don't know how to do that.
<oerheks> why do you come up with debian/kernel 4.9, as you are trying with 17.10 ??
<hypercore> is nginx 1.10 an old version of nginx?
<hypercore> is it still usable?
<Mirabellette> I mean, If I install Debian and not ubuntu.
<Mirabellette> it workds !!
<Mirabellette> Thank you all for your help
<akik> Mirabellette: there can be many kind of incompatibilities. just saying that model doesn't support 4.9 doesn't tell much
<someone235> ducasse: what is hrw?
<someone235> hwe
<EraserPencil> HI all
<EraserPencil> is this a channel to get technical assistance?
<compdoc> yes
<EraserPencil> excellent. I do hope you would be able to aid me
<compdoc> if no one knows, sometimes you have to wait and ask again
<EraserPencil> I believe I might have accidentally run `rm -rf *` in my home folder
<oerheks> !hwe > someone235
<ubottu> someone235, please see my private message
<EraserPencil> I thought I could just create a new user via useradd and copy over the folders but the new user created has no home directory folders either
<Mehrzad> Hi
<compdoc> there are programs that can attempt recovery, and hopefully some here can reccomend some. I use backups
<compdoc> ah
<oerheks> someone235, in short, newer kernel and tools, but not suited for 14.04/fglrx
<akik> EraserPencil: -m for useradd creates the home directory
<compdoc> you dont need to recover files?
<Mehrzad> I'm having a problem with ubuntu 17.10 where the screen dims after a while even while playing videos. What's the workaround?
<TJ-> EraserPencil: you should "adduser" rather than "useradd"
<someone235> ducasse: ok thx
<EraserPencil> Compdoc: yea, file recovery is a good idea.
<Mehrzad> Is it a common bug that i've been experiencing?
<compdoc> EraserPencil, if you create a new user, it could overwrite some of your deleted files.
<auronandace> Mehrzad: looked under the display settings?
<someone235> oerheks: ok. so if I just downgrade to any 14.04 it should be ok, right?
<Mehrzad> auronandace: Devices->Displays?
<Ben64> someone235: you could use the open source amd driver
<EraserPencil> Compdoc: Honestly, I dont recall the folder containing anything anyway. Do you have a solution to put all the home folder back?
<someone235> Ben64: which one?
<Ben64> probably 'radeon'
<Ben64> depends on the card you have
<oerheks> someone235, yes, but i see no issues with the open radeon driver/16.04 and up, i run 2 screens with 2 movies same time
<someone235> Ben64: I have rx570
<compdoc> EraserPencil, no, just checking. please procede
<Ben64> then you'd probably use amdgpu
<someone235> btw, if it's relevant somehow, the purpose of the computer is to mine ETH
<Mehrzad> auronandace: There is this 'Dim screen when inactive' under the Power section and it's on
<auronandace> Mehrzad: that is the setting
<auronandace> Mehrzad: just change the value
<Mehrzad> auronandace: Ah okay. 👍
<someone235> Ben64: I used this: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<Ben64> ok
<EraserPencil> Compdoc: sorry, procede what?
<someone235> Ben64: But I need to install fglrx in addition, no?
<compdoc> carry on
<oerheks> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<EraserPencil> Compdoc: theres not much in my home directory folders anyway. I'm not too keen on recovering them, more keen in having them (either by recreating them or by means of recovery)
<OrdH> hi guys, anyone around at the moment?
<pinkisntwell> Hi again, I'm the guy from yesterday, with the problems in resolving download.docker.com. I also tried on latest ubuntu and I have the same problem. www.docker.com is resolved correctly but download.docker.com gives:    socket.gaierror: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<OrdH> Id need help with LUKS corrupted super block repair
<Ben64> pinkisntwell: get a better dns server?
<ikonia> OrdH: you'll need to ask the channel and give specific information, the file system doesn't just get damaged on its own, what's happened, what is the problem, what have you tried, what versin of ubuntu etc
<pinkisntwell> Ben64: I don't own any dns server sadly.
<ikonia> pinkisntwell: you don't need to own one
<ikonia> there are many public ones on the internet, eg: google's public DNS servers
<pinkisntwell> ikonia: Yes but this is not the problem. If I do nslookup the hostname is resolved correctly and consistently.
<pinkisntwell> ikonia: The problem has something to do with ubuntu. Other computers on the network resolve it correctly.
<Ben64> pinkisntwell: the problem is with the dns server though
<pinkisntwell> Ben64: How do you know?
<Ben64> because dns is what turns names into numbers
<pinkisntwell> So how come I've never had a problem with DNS in the 7 years I've been using my current setup?
<MJCD2> how long you reckon til chrome is default in ubuntu over firefox
<MJCD2> id put a cool $2 on it
<Ben64> pinkisntwell: not sure why you're fighting this. just pick a different dns server
<pinkisntwell> when I do gethostbyname('download.docker.com') I can see the dns server returning the correct information
<pinkisntwell> in tcpdump
<pinkisntwell> I don't even know how to change the dns server.
<ikonia> what do you mean, you do "getbyhostname" thats not a command
<pinkisntwell> ikonia: it's a system call
<pinkisntwell> ikonia: I call it from python
<ikonia> pinkisntwell: I know byt you don't "do it"
<pinkisntwell> ikonia: you are extremely smart
<ikonia> thanks
<pinkisntwell> ikonia: you just successfully demonstrated it on the internet. Congrats.
<ikonia> thank you, appreciated
<akik> pinkisntwell: are you still on 16.10?
<pinkisntwell> akik: i upgraded to 17.04
<pinkisntwell> but it didn't help
<akik> pinkisntwell: how does your hosts: line in /etc/nsswitch.conf look like now?
<pinkisntwell> akik: hosts:          files resolve [!UNAVAIL=return] dns
<pinkisntwell> as far as i understand this means that "dns" is never tried
<akik> pinkisntwell: try putting "hosts: files dns" and see if it fixes that. i don't know the syntax that 17.04 uses
<pinkisntwell> akik: i think this configuration is to enable dnssec, am i correct?
<akik> pinkisntwell: don't know
<pinkisntwell> i am reluctant to change it because of security
<akik> pinkisntwell: this page talks about "resolve" enabling nss-resolve https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/nss-resolve.html
<akik> pinkisntwell: oh you have a dnssec setup?
<pinkisntwell> akik: i dont know :-) how do i tell?
<akik> you're reluctant to fix your system because of security
<pinkisntwell> akik: i think there is a reason why it was configured like this
<akik> pinkisntwell: there are many reasons why things are one way or another
<akik> pinkisntwell: this bug report is saying that if you have "resolve" before "dns", dnssec wouldn't even work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624071 in systemd (Ubuntu) "libnss-resolve: Fallback from resolve to dns breaks DNSSEC validation" [Medium,Fix released]
<pinkisntwell> yes but this was fixed
<akik> pinkisntwell: don't know if it's fixed, but if you don't know your dns server is using dnssec, try that "hosts: files dns"
<pinkisntwell> and my system has the fix
<pinkisntwell> is there a way i canchange the dns that resolve is using?
<pinkisntwell> I am searching google on how to change dns server and I have found 4-5 different ways
<pinkisntwell> linux is changing extremely fast these days and makes googling things very difficult
<compdoc> pinkisntwell, sometimes one must learn to google better
<akik> pinkisntwell: yes it's really difficult to follow ubuntu's changes regarding that
<EraserPencil> HI! I have question about /etc/skel. It is the directory that adduser references to create the new user right? In it I have examples.desktop, .bashrc, .bash_logout, .profile.
<EraserPencil> Am I missing a .config file here?
<Joeboy> 2~ls /etc/skel/ -a
<Joeboy> .  ..  .bash_logout  .bashrc  examples.desktop  .profile
<Joeboy> EraserPencil: ^ is what I have
<akik> Joeboy: it's the correct directory. programs add the needed things under .config when they start
<Joeboy> I think that's for EraserPencil
<akik> yes
<Joeboy> Is anybody able to recommend a small usb bluetooth adapter that will work well for audio? I have one in my laptop (doesn't work properly), a usb one (doesn't work properly) and a second usb one that basically works, albeit not perfectly. But that one's too big to keep attached to my laptop all the time.
<Joeboy> So I'm up for buying a fourth one if someone can recommend one that works and doesn't protrude much
<TJ-> Joeboy: how do they "not work properly" ?
<EraserPencil> akik: Thanks. New users I create either with useradd -m or with adduser dont have their home directories. Would you know how I could troubleshoot that
<Joeboy> TJ-: They pair and I get a few seconds of audio, then lots of dropouts and "device hung up" or something like that. I googled it and lots of people seemed to have the problem with no solutions.
<akik> EraserPencil: sorry i don't know why. i use useradd with -m and it creates the home directory
<Joeboy> TJ-: It was actually "Audio device got stuck"
<akik> EraserPencil: sudo useradd -m testuser ? look into /home after that
<TJ-> Joeboy: That sounds a lot like interference int hr 2.4GHz band, usually from the much more powerful Wifi chips. This is why some Wifi chipsets/drivers have a "bt_coexist" option to help BT not get overwhelmved
<ikonia> /w/in 7
<Joeboy> TJ-: So maybe I need a more powerful bluetooth adapter?
<Joeboy> Given that I can't do much about the amount of 2.4GHz going on around here
<EraserPencil> akik: yea I dont get Downloads or Desktop or anything
<TJ-> Joeboy: no; BT has set power limits; what you need is to ensure the Wifi module has a coexist option and that it is enabled
<akik> EraserPencil: the programs you use will create those directories if needed
<EraserPencil> akik: could you elaborate?
<akik> EraserPencil: what is the problem? if you need a Downloads directory or Desktop directory now, you can create them ẃith mkdir
<TJ-> EraserPencil: /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf controls creation of Desktop/Pictures/Videos etc. It activates xdg-user-dirs-update on GUI user-login which creates those directories iff required
<TJ-> EraserPencil: once logged in (at a console or GUI terminal) you can run it manually to create the directories; e.g. "xdg-user-dirs-update"
<EraserPencil> akik: there must be something wrong with my /etc/skel. My home directories disappeared (I must have did something) and I'm trying to troubleshoot it. Relogging in didnt recreate those directories. There arent anything in the home directories so I'm not looking to do data recovery. Is there a way to look at user account history (not bash history) to retrace my steps?
<TJ-> EraserPencil: does the system have a separate file-system for /home/ --- and is it mounted? If not, check logs in case there are disk or file-system errors reported
<AurorasAura> Anyone have a suggestion for a text editor for Ubuntu server 16.04 CLI? I miss the old vi. Now the controls are all weird and I can't do anything without thinking its old style
<Joeboy> TJ-: cat /sys/module/iwlwifi/parameters/bt_coex_active
<Joeboy> Y
<Joeboy> Which I think means I have that enabled already?
<EraserPencil> TJ: I was about to post info on my user-dirs.dirs. I cant trace what I did that would have edited the file to have all the the file have XDG_xxx_DIR="$HOME/"
<EraserPencil> TJ: I was about to post info on my user-dirs.dirs. I cant trace what I did that would have edited the file to have all as xdg_xxx_DIR="$HOME/"
<TJ-> Joeboy: Yes
<TJ-> Joeboy: any other powerful wifi emitters close to your BT headset? Phone, Access Point, etc
<TJ-> Joeboy: or things like video doorbells, baby monitors, TV transmitters, that all use the 2.4GHz frequencies
<TJ-> Joeboy: if you simply have a lot of strong neighbouring 2.4GHz access points that may be enough to cause trouble.
<Joeboy> Possibly my phone was somewhere in the general vicinity when I was testing. There's a router at the far end of the next room. Nothing that should reasonably cause a problem, I think.
<Joeboy> TJ-: I live in a somewhat populous area of a first world capital, so 2.4GHz is very much a thing here.
<TJ-> Joeboy: indeed... lock yourself in a Faraday cage and then test it again :D
<Joeboy> TJ-: But if we're blaming interference I'm wondering why one of these bt adaptors seems to work
<cariveri> Hi. When my browser opens a popup window then also the desktop is switched. Why?/How to fix this?
<TJ-> Joeboy: well, when I've seen it, it's been due to better chipset (CSR) performance. It seems the most likely if you're getting the same symptoms with several different devices. Can you take the laptop/PC to a radio-quieter location for testing?
<TJ-> Joeboy: it can also be down to the quality or directionality of the antennas
<Joeboy> TJ-: So maybe spending a few bucks (actually £) on a new adaptor is a reasonable strategy, one way or another. It's just a bit of a crapshoot unless somebody can recommend a good one.
<TJ-> I've used a lot of different adapters and not seen much difference in performance, relatively. One test you may not have done - pair the headset/speakers with your phone and compare performance?
<Joeboy> TJ-: I believe that was working at some point, but I'll just go and try again...
<TJ-> Joeboy: If you're buying, I'd suggest one with a CSR radio chipset (Cambridge Silicon Radio)
<Joeboy> TJ-: btw I have a friend who complains of what sounds like almost exactly the same issues. He lives somewhere much more rural.
<omgina> hello
<omgina> how do i determine wherther package X belongs to which repo?
<omgina> main,community,restricted.
<TJ-> Joeboy: I'm on a farm in the middle of nowhere so I'm the only one creating interference but I've had BT devices drop-out due to the same thing - position relatively to a 2.4GHz Wifi source.
<akik> omgina: you can see it with "apt-cache policy package"
<TJ-> Joeboy: if the laptop wifi chipset and your access point support it, try moving them to the 802.11a 5.xGHz band
<Joeboy> TJ-: Phone bluetooth works fine, fwiw
<TJ-> Joeboy: was the headset/phone in the same positions relative to the laptop when you tested?
<TJ-> Joeboy: the idea of that kind of test is the conditions should be the same so if it is interference it should affect them as well
<TJ-> Joeboy: which Ubuntu release and kernel version is the PC using?
<Joeboy> uname -a
<Joeboy> Linux Joyce 4.13.0-17-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 6 10:04:08 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Joeboy> It's a pretty virginal ubuntu 17.04, albeit with my very old home dir copied into it
<Joeboy> er, 17.10
<Joeboy> I'm not being entirely scientific with the positioning, but it seems fairly repeatable that the phone works fine and the laptop doesn't (except mostly with the third usb adaptor)
<Joeboy> Phone is fine when right next to the laptop
<neo2> в
<knittl> good evening. I cannot connect to HTTPS sites from java (especially not repo.maven.org). I already tried regenerating the ce-certs, to no avail. has anybody else experienced (and solved) this problem?
<knittl> when running gradle, I get java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<konrados> Hi. I entered a remote ssh, logged in, then forgot about it, came back, and... now I can't do anything, when I type, I can't see characters, ctrl+c doesn't work, what should I do?
<knittl> (ubuntu 17.10, doesn't matter if java 8 or 9 is selected in update-alternitves)
<knittl> (openjdk-* versions are installed)
<Joeboy> konrados: Can't you just log in again?
<oerheks> knittl, what guide do you follow? maven.org is down for some time now, http://repo1.maven.org/ is active
<konrados> Joeboy, but what about the terminal I have opened, should I force-kill it?
<akik> konrados: it might help to set the serveraliveinterval on client side so that ssh doesn't timeout
<neo2> I'm sitting on ubuntu now
<knittl> oerheks: yes, https://repo1.maven.org/maven2/...
<neo2> what is good screenshoter for ubuntu? On windows I use lightshot
<konrados> akik, ok, but what should I do *now*, should I kill the terminal? I can't do anything in a 'nice' way
<akik> konrados: no you can't access that connection any more
<Joeboy> konrados: Probably killing it's fine, unless you know some reason it isn't.
<konrados> Joeboy, akik - ok, thanks!
<Joeboy> konrados: You could also do ~. , which might feel a bit less dirty.
<konrados> Joeboy, but... what is this, I mean, are those keyboard shortcuts or what?
<Joeboy> konrados: ~. means "hang up the connection". It only works after typing Enter though, which is not great. I never use it, I'm just vaguely aware it exists.
<konrados> Joeboy, ahh, ok, next time I'll try it, although the thing is I could not enter anything, i.e. when I type in characters, I saw nothing
<Joeboy> konrados: I think that even if your connection is dead, [Enter]~. will hang it up. The risk is you end up accidentally typing the Enter into a live connection though. Which seems like a bad design choice.
<knittl> so how do I troubleshoot java cert problems? :]
<TJ-> Joeboy: about your BT issue... are you always connecting the BT adapter into the same port(s)? I'm wondering if it's a lack-of-power issue? Are you able to test them in a powered USB hub?
<Joeboy> TJ-: I don't think I have one unfortunately. Thanks for your ideas, btw.
<TJ-> Joeboy: another PC maybe? Trying to think of ways to isolate the cause :)
<Joeboy> TJ-: Honestly judging by the number of issues other people report, I'm still somewhat suspecting some kind of software / driver / pulseaudio issue.
<knittl> I don't even know if this is an ubuntu problem or a java problem
<Joeboy> TJ-: Looking at the comments on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/ubuntu-automatically-switch-sound-bluetooth , it seems like there's widespread consensus that bt audio isn't really there yet. But maybe it's just that only the people with problems say anything.
<neo2> I used this guide and install wine with lightshot, and now I press PrntScr and calls ubuntu screen but should be run lightshot??? https://app.prntscr.com/en/wine-lightshot.html
<knittl> purged all java packages, reinstalled. still same error :-/
<knittl> hi. is anybody using java on ubuntu 17.10? I cannot run gradle build, because the connection to https://repo1.maven.org fails with java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<neo2> what means this line? wine ./setup-lightshot.exe
<knittl> I've already purged all java-packages and reinstalled
<neo2> I installed it and how run? It should automatically start like in windows
<neo2> It should have run automatically
<TJ-> Joeboy: right; I've been using A2DP since around 2010/12 without issue
<omgina> hey
<omgina> ubuntu goes bad and the fan goes like too much heat..
<omgina> remove it out, fan is rotating too fast and my heart beat too is increasing
<omgina> how can i give you the data..
<omgina> ubuntu is consuming too much resources...
<ikonia> the fan will normally kick in if the cpu is busy, (thats the most common heat source) what processes are using the cpu ?
<knittl> hm. setting javax.net.ssl.trustStore seems to work. now what truststore is ubuntu using by default?
<knittl> if not /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts
<Joeboy> omgina: can you type `top` into a terminal? Should tell you what's using cpu.
<oerheks> lmsensors gives a better view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<omgina> what teh hell is 8.4 us, 3.4 sy, 0.0 ni, 0.0 wa, 0.0 hi
<omgina> and the top and free says 1.6G but system monitor says 2.2 GiB
<TJ-> !ram | omgina
<ubottu> omgina: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<oerheks> time to do some reading https://linuxconfig.org/learning-linux-commands-top
<__mapo__> Hi, I've had a dependency problem during the installation of ubuntu server 16.04.03: the following packages have unmet dependencies: apt-transport-https depends on libcurl3-gnutls but is not going to be installed
<Joeboy> omgina: You should see a list of processes and the amount of CPU they're using, with the biggest cpu hogs at the top.
<oerheks> first check zombie..
<__mapo__> I've skipped the tasksel step, installed grub and rebooted the machine and now I'm in
<tacomaster> is there anything in linux that mirrors the functions of ad in windows for linux? The major issues I am trying to solve is single account that is the same across all machines and the ability to attached some shared drives to user accounts but block other users from getting to them.
<oerheks> but full running fan can be a warning, or just by design untill the system is booted
<__mapo__> however tasksel still fails with the error tasksel: apt-get failed (100)
<__mapo__> how can I narrow down the problem
<TJ-> __mapo__: is libcurl3_gnutls available according to apt-cache policy
<__mapo__> yes, available and installed : once logged in I've done apt-get install apt-transport-https
<__mapo__> and added mirrors by hand apt-get update before that
<TJ-> __mapo__: the repos are using https?
<__mapo__> TJ-: I don't know, I've used the mirror: syntax in sources.list
<TJ-> __mapo__: is ca-certificates installed?
<TJ-> __mapo__: it's a Recommends: of atp-transport-https, but you may have disabled Recommends
<__mapo__> yes
<TJ-> __mapo__: can you enable debugging capture a log file of the operation?
<__mapo__> I had this error during the installation, so it was all as the installation procedure setted it up
<__mapo__> sure... if you tell me how
<__mapo__> remember that I had to skip the tasksel step during the installation
<__mapo__> so the installation itself is probably incomplete
<TJ->  Try a manual install of a package using "apt-get -o  Debug::Acquire::https install <package>" where the HTTPS transport will be used
<TJ-> arggh, hang on, typo
<TJ->  Try a manual install of a package using "apt-get -o Debug::Acquire::https=true install <package>" where the HTTPS transport will be used
<__mapo__> TJ-: done... it worked, although I had no specific https message or any message out of the ordinary
<TJ-> __mapo__: suggests it didn't use HTTPS then
<TJ-> what's the current problem then? tasksel not performing?
<__mapo__> yes
<TJ-> __mapo__: is this an upgrade or clean install?
<__mapo__> clean install
<TJ-> __mapo__: try "apt-get update --fix-missing"
<__mapo__> done, nothing was installed
<__mapo__> just to be sure... I've added this line in sources.list
<__mapo__> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt xenial main restricted universe multiverse
<TJ-> __mapo__: now try "apt-get -f install"
<__mapo__> is xenial right for 16.04 ?
<__mapo__> done, nothing was installed
<TJ-> Yes, xenial is 16.04
<TJ-> try running tasksel in test mode (-t)
<__mapo__> can I fake tasksel with something like apt-get install task-server-base, or whatever was the task that was supposed to be installed by tasksel during the installation?
<TJ-> __mapo__:  -t should show you a list of commands + packages it would try to install, and show broken dependencies
<__mapo__> I have the command but no broken dependencies
<__mapo__> I'll try to execute the vommand without tasksel
<__mapo__> btw, can I copy-paste in a console?
<TJ-> in theory; if the mouse is active (I think that requires 'gpm' )
<__mapo__> ok, in effect I have a broken dependency
<__mapo__> well, the problem is "package x depends on y but is not going to be installed"... how do I fix this problem?
<neo2> linux screenshot http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1511631893.png
<mr_lou> So Skype is completely dead on Ubuntu now?
<alkisg> __mapo__: in general, apt isn't very good in resolving dependencies. It's the single case where I prefer aptitude. Try `sudo apt install aptitude; sudo aptitude install x` and you'll see exactly why it fails, and it'll give you a few different solutions to it. Put the result to pastebin *before* accepting a solution.
<TJ-> __mapo__: it 'depends' on the dependency graph! what are the packages?
<neo2> wine doesn't work, There impossible something run
<neo2> I'll delete it, will use what is existed
<alkisg> mr_lou: afaik, skype.com has a .deb package that you can install normally
<alkisg> So no, not dead at all.
<neo2> bad screenshoter, impossible compare with windows http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1511631989.png
<TJ-> __mapo__: you can use "apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install <package>" to discover more
<neo2> I see on linux all app significantly worse than on windows
<mr_lou> alkisg, Yes, been using it for years. But Microsoft announced a while back that they would close connections from this client. And now it seems they have. At least two of us here in the household can't log in anymore.
<pinkisntwell> ok guys, after 1 hour of googling i managed to change the dns servers to google's and now resolving works on my machine yay. I still haven't figured out how to make my changes to /etc/resolv.conf stick. This is a hell of a user experience folks.
<alkisg> mr_lou: are you using the older version, or the new one that they have? I think they closed the old one, but of course not their new one which is just a month old or so
<mr_lou> I just removed it just now and instead installed skypeforlinux from repository.
<mr_lou> Same deal.
<mr_lou> alkisg, What's the package you're using?
<alkisg> skypeforlinux 8.11.0.4
<mr_lou> Yea, same here.
<alkisg> https://repo.skype.com/latest/skypeforlinux-64.deb
<mr_lou> alkisg, I advice you not to log out then. You probably won't be able to log in again.
<TJ-> pinkisntwell: /etc/resolv.conf is a symbolic link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf, which is AUTOMATICALLY managed by resolvconf. Settings should be via NetworkManager, ifupdown 'interfaces' file, or systemd-networkd, depending on which system is used to manage the network
<mr_lou> alkisg, And I obviously shouldn't have said that, because you're obviously going to try it now, and then hate me for it.....
<alkisg> mr_lou: they might have tech issues currently, which I guess you should report, and that they'll resolve soonish. Not Ubuntu related, MS service stuff...
<pinkisntwell> TJ-: This is what I meant. I don't know which is managing the network so I have to find it and then have to find how to change dns servers there. Why does it have to be so frigging complicated to change the dns servers? Someone took a wrong turn here.
<mr_lou> alkisg, In that case it's been going on for 3 weeks.
<mr_lou> Doubtful.
<alkisg> mr_lou: nah don't worry I'm not using skype  ... ^ that, I haven't realized it yet :D
<alkisg> mr_lou: I doubt they released skype for linux a month ago just to block it
<mr_lou> alkisg, mkay. :-)   You wouldn't happen to have any suggestions for replacement? Something that lets my daughter videochat with her grandparents?
<__mapo__> alkisg: the apt-get command was something like apt-get install server^ however aptitude can't find any packages whosw name or description matches "server^"
<TJ-> pinkisntwell: is it a Desktop install? then Network Manager. A server? before 17.10 > ifupdown, 17.10 > netplan for systemd-networkd
<mr_lou> alkisg, Something that runs on both Ubuntu and Windoze.
<TJ-> __mapo__: ubuntu-server^ ?
<pinkisntwell> TJ-: This is server. So I should try netplan I guess.
<pinkisntwell> TJ-: This is the first time I hear the term "netplan".
<TJ-> pinkisntwell: it's the new way of pre-declaring the network settings.
<alkisg> mr_lou: viber? Btw, have you tried any newer versions from https://repo.skype.com/deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux/ ?
<pinkisntwell> Why do they keep fixing things that are not broken. They just waste everyone's time.
<TJ-> pinkisntwell: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration
<mr_lou> alkisg, Actually just found out, when I run Skype, it still runs the old version. I need to run skypeforlinux to see a new version. Actually I remember seeing that. Didn't like it. Requires Microsoft account and other annoying things. I remember now, that's why I didn't want to use it. I'll take a look at Viber. Thanks.
<alkisg> mr_lou: so, my normal version didn't work, but when I manually installed https://repo.skype.com/deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux/skypeforlinux_8.11.76.8_amd64.deb, it worked fine
<__mapo__> TJ-: alkisg: after tasksel -t http://paste.ubuntu.com/26043198/
<alkisg> __mapo__: yes, there's no "server^" package or task
<TJ-> __mapo__: what is this server? you mean ubuntu-server^ ?
<__mapo__> is the task "basic ubuntu server" that I couldn't install during the installation process
<cuddylier> Is there a block on ports such as 445 being used for SSH?
<__mapo__> and I'ce copy-pasted it, so there's no typo on my part
<TJ-> __mapo__: right "server" is a *tasksel* task NOT a meta-package :)
<alkisg> __mapo__: http://termbin.com/jn6m is the list of tasks
<TJ-> __mapo__: At this stage I suspect what you need is "apt-get install ubuntu-server"
<TJ-> __mapo__: that's the one that tasksel cloud-image and server use
<alkisg> Hrm. They did change the interface for task installation...
<alkisg> No wonder tasksel isn't preinstalled anymore
<TJ-> Yes; looks like some bit-rot there
<__mapo__> why the output of tasksel -t was the apt-get install server^ line then?
<alkisg> __mapo__: apt supports tasks now, so apt install server^ is normal
<__mapo__> alkisg: you mean will not be preinstalled on future TLS distos? because as it is today you must use tasksel during the installation process
<alkisg> __mapo__: there's #ubuntu-server for server-specific questions, but in my 16.04 desktop installation, tasksel wasn't installed as it was in the past
<__mapo__> ok, so apt-get kinda translates install server^ to install ubuntu-server, right?
<alkisg> Not exactly, packages have "tasks" as a tag, so apt install server^ searches for all the packages with that tag
<TJ-> __mapo__: does the system have tasksel-data insalled too?
<neo2> what is differ between apt and apt-get? apt-get is old and should use apt?
<alkisg> neo2: pretty much yes
<pinkisntwell> TJ-: well, that page was not very useful. It just tells me to read "man 5 netplan"
<TJ-> neo2: 'apt' is the user front-end; apt-get is for scripts to use
<TJ-> pinkisntwell: that's very helpful! it'll tell you how it's configured :)
<neo2> ok
<neo2> well
<pinkisntwell> TJ-: which is 5-6 pages of arcane BS
<__mapo__> TJ-: yes
<pinkisntwell> it mentions YAML files on certain locations, however no such yaml files exist on my system
<pinkisntwell> OK it's done, I've spent over 3 hours on IRC and google in order to change my fscking dns servers and was still unsuccessful. Nice work Ubuntu devs!
<pinkisntwell> Pardon the rant everyone. It was deserved.
<alkisg> __mapo__: I just tried, while having tasksel, tasksel-data, and aptitude installed, and then aptitude install server^ works fine
<alkisg> Without tasksel, it complained
<Joeboy> [obligatory user-blaming/shaming here]
<TJ-> alkisg: same here with apt-get... now I have open-isci installed, yay :D
<alkisg> Haha
<alkisg> I was quick to ctrl+c it :D
<TJ-> I tried; it wouldn't let me
<neo2> I don't understand, in this articles saying about apt and use sudo get-apt apache2
<neo2> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-ubuntu-16-04-ru
<konrados> There is no fish shell in Ubuntu 17 repos?
<neo2> I can use apt apache2 and apt-get apache2?
<konrados> apt-cache search fish gives me nothing o.O
<neo2> is it equal:
<neo2> apt-get apache2 and apt apache2 ???
<alkisg> TJ-: the downside of you having too fast internet connection; i was still in the downloading phase where ctrl+c works
<TJ-> !info fish artful | konrados
<ubottu> konrados: fish (source: fish): friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-1 (artful), package size 582 kB, installed size 3829 kB
<TJ-> alkisg: I don't !
<alkisg> Heh. Maybe you were only missing few packages then, while I needed 20
<TJ-> alkisg: Ctrl+C wouldn't break into the curses progress dialogs though
<TJ-> alkisg: probably
<konrados> TJ-, but... I don't have it o.O
 * alkisg used aptitude, so no curses involved there...
<TJ-> konrados: ^^^ "In component universe" ^^^
<konrados> TJ-, and what does it mean?
<TJ-> !universe | konrados
<ubottu> konrados: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<TJ-> it's about time apt --edit had an option to automatically enable universe/multiverse/restricted/partner!
<konrados> TJ-, thanks, reading
<rh10> hey! have a nice time everybody :)
<rh10> how can i upgrade from 17.10 when new version of ubuntu will be released?
<rh10> is it real?
<neo2> nano it's  editor for ubuntu
<neo2> I heart aobut vim
<neo2> nano and vim is equal , old editors
<neo2> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_nano
<contumax> hi, anyone with mattermost production docker experience?
<neo2> got working page http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1511634634.png
<konrados> I want to set ServerAliveInterval to *something*, according to http://man.openbsd.org/ssh_config I should edit ~/.ssh/config - but I don't have this file, should I create it?
<EriC^^> konrados: sure why not
<konrados> ok, thanks!
<konrados> I thought that maybe there is something wrong, i.e. that I should have it.
<kk4ewt> konrados,  so why are you following a openbsd site if you are running ubuntu
<konrados> oooh, I think it is standarized among distros.
<konrados> sec.
<konrados> *I thought
<konrados> I meant "I thought" :P
<kk4ewt> the ssh_config in most distros is under /etc/sshd
<kk4ewt> not under you /home
<[n0mad]> excepts it's talking about client config
<konrados> yeah ^
<ioria> ~/.ssh/config   is for single user  , /etc/ssh/ssh_config is system wide
<konrados> I've read that there is global config in etc/... and per user config for
<konrados> yeah
<konrados> ok, so ~/.ssh/config
<konrados> now I simply put ServerAliveInterval 60
<konrados> and reconnect?
<__mapo__> ok, now I'm starting to get pissed off... http://paste.ubuntu.com/26043544/
<konrados> I found "60" in one of tutorials.
<__mapo__> does someone has an idea of what is the problem and how to solve it?
<ioria> __mapo__, you have broken packages  that prevent any installation (btw,  run      export LC_ALL=C      and paste again, it will translate in en)
<__mapo__> ioria: any specific hint? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26043587/
<ioria> __mapo__,  apt-cache policy vim-common
<__mapo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26043630/
<ioria> __mapo__,  no good ... can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<EriC^^> konrados: i have 240 in mine, it almost never times out
<__mapo__> how about the "policykit-1 : Depends: libpam-systemd but it is not going to be installed" ?
<EriC^^> konrados: Host * then on a newline ServerAliveInterval 240
<konrados> EriC^^, ok, thanks!
<EriC^^> no problem
<ioria> __mapo__,  you may have a 'source' problem
<ioria> __mapo__,  i'd try to backup sources.list and replace with a new one : https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList#Ubuntu_16.04_Xenial_Xerus   (if you are on xenial)
<__mapo__> in sources.list I have the commented installation cd line and a single mirror line
<__mapo__> i might have done an update with a non-xenial source in an attempt to solve my problems
<ioria> __mapo__, so, try the above suggestion (if you don't want to share it)
<konrados> wow, I could not use ssh until I *removed* rw perms for a group on /home/konrad/.ssh/config - why is that o.O?
<konrados> until I did that, I got "Bad owner or permissions on...."
<Anticom> Hi. I'm on 16.04 and i'd like to install cuda-tookit 8 in order to get going with tensorflow. I've seen that there's a deb provided by nvidia for it ( https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads?target_os=Linux&target_arch=x86_64&target_distro=Ubuntu&target_version=1604 ). Is there any reason to use the runfile over the deb?
<konrados> how can I know my settings have been parsed? I mean ServerAliveInterval 60 in my .ssh/config file?
<__mapo__> ioria: modified, updated&upgraded, now it seems to work :) thank you
<ioria> __mapo__,  good job
<Anticom> Oh and can someone please tell me, what the difference between deb(local) and deb(network) is supposed to be? I never heard of that distinction.
<tomreyn> konrados: i think ssh -vvv should tell.
<tomreyn> Anticom: i assume the 'deb (local)' variant may be for systems which do not have internet connectivity, i.e. my guess is that this variant will not try to get updates online
<Anticom> tomreyn: the local deb variant just seems to ship the gpg key needed to add the repository contained in both deb packages
<tomreyn> note the different download size, also
<Anticom> tomreyn: it's a rather tricky way to ship a custom apt repo. However i don't get why they don't just tell you to add it via apt-add-repository
<Anticom> hm might also be, that the local one is actually shipping all the packages locally. Who knows. I've used the netowrk one and i like what it does, mainly giving me automatic updates via apt.
<tomreyn> the local variant is 1.2 GB so it's probably not just the key
<Anticom> tomreyn: fair enough :)
<Anticom> Might be offtopic but someone using tensorflow in here?
<konrados> tomreyn, it indeed told it did read the config file, thanks!
<jer> Anticom, it's a copy and paste thing -- lower support costs having someone install a .deb vs relying on them to copy and paste the whole contents of what you need them to do <-- my theory anyway
<Anticom> jer: somewhat valid point, however this is how every ppa is usually added so i'd assume ubuntu users are familiar to that process
<Anticom> But it seems i'm wrong :D
<neo2> I've installed this:
<neo2> - #LAMP Linux, apach, mysql, php and phpmyadmin
<neo2> but it's work not as I need
<jer> Anticom, i'm sure many, many are =]
<neo2> it put site to html directory and I want many sites
<neo2> I got it 127.0.0.1 and files load from /var/www/html/
<neo2> I need create domain and sub-domain
<neo2> at first many domains
<neo2> stie1.com, site2.com.....
<neo2> and install control panels
<neo2> now create new technical task what I must to do
<neo2> will create*
<lotuspsychje> neo2: easy on the enter button mate, try to add your issue all in one line
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | neo2 did you doublecheck your lamp here?
<ubottu> neo2 did you doublecheck your lamp here?: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<neo2> oh yes, I forgot remove it
<neo2> need to learn how all remove and again install
<oerheks> so you wrote here your personal todo list.
<neo2> no didn't check, now to try do
<neo2> oerheks: I wrote it on google docks, it's little part my todo
<lotuspsychje> neo2: is this what you look for? https://daanlenaerts.com/blog/2015/07/05/create-subdomain-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-server/
<neo2> lotuspsychje: well, probably, added to bookmarks
<ioria> can anyone on firefox 57 play this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XanVOkqHfLg     ?
<lotuspsychje> lets c ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, can you ru it ?
<kostkon> ioria, nope
<ioria> omg
<lotuspsychje> ioria: error
<ioria> lotuspsychje, konrados    tanx
<kostkon> what gives
<ioria> *than
<ioria> that works on chromium
<kostkon> hmm
<oerheks> maybe FF got a reason .. seen many users here with live streams not working
<lotuspsychje> ioria: is it any special link or so?
<ioria> oerheks, i see
<oerheks> but not *all* live streams
<ioria> lotuspsychje, just a live stream about brexit
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  Countdown to Brexit deadline: The time left to reach a deal
<oerheks> 10 days no?
<ioria> yep
<oerheks> drop the pound and stay \0/
<ioria> heheh
<lotuspsychje> ioria: hmm firefox --debug freezes on me
<auronandace> some videos may not play without drm enabled
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i tried --safe-mode ... but not very good at debug
<ioria> auronandace, maybe it's the issue
<TJ-> ioria: Yes, it works for me... but got umatrix and had to allow all XHR for googlevideo.com
<ioria> TJ-, great TJ-
<TJ-> ioria: you have a 3rd party site blocker running too?
<ioria> TJ-,  nope
<en1gma> i have a dual boot setup on an single ssd. ubuntu 16.04 lts x64 desktop and windows 10 64bit. i been in ubuntu for the last weeks almost all the time. something happened where when i select windows boot manager that it restarts me back to the beginning where i pick the os
<en1gma> i cant boot into windows
<TJ-> use the web-dev console; see if network requests are going out to googlevideo.com
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: perhaps try sudo update-grub ?
<ioria> TJ-,  had the same issue all yesterday with  'sky news live'  and suddenly resolved after 9 pm ...
<TJ-> ioria: is it timing out, showing a spinner, or what?
<ioria> TJ-,  nope, 'An error occurred . Please try again later'
<en1gma> ok ill try that now
<TJ-> ioria: is your ISP operating a transparent proxy ?
<en1gma> do i need to do any other commands after 'sudo update-grub'?
<ioria> TJ-,  oh my, really don't know
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: for test try reboot first, and see
<en1gma> ok 1 min
<ioria> TJ-,  can you play this :   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVHt1_SWTZg
<TJ-> ioria: Yes
<ioria> TJ-,  i see ...
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: did it work?
<ioria> TJ-,  works on chromium.... definetly a ff issue
<TJ-> ioria: have you cleared the browser cache? seen a few weird issues for users on FF57 upgrades
<ioria> TJ-, aye sir
<TJ-> should be something in the web-dev console
<en1gma> lotuspsychje it sure did not
<en1gma> :(
<ioria> TJ-, edia resource blob:https://www.youtube.com/eed4b1a7-3271-4942-b770-a5d9cd071251 could not be decoded.
<en1gma> why does linux always mess with my dual boots and i usually lose all my info....
<ioria> TJ-,  Error: This error message will be blank when privacy.resistFingerprinting = true.
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: when did this start to happen?
<en1gma> i been on ubuntu pretty much solid for this last week or maybe two. i just today needed to boot into windows and it wont let me. it says "critical process died"
<en1gma> i tried safe mode and also dont restart on failure
<en1gma> thats how i got to read the error
<auronandace> ioria: that sounds like it wants you to disable "do not track"
<TJ-> ioria: maybe http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=14723509
<ioria> auronandace, i did ...
<ioria> TJ-,  nope :(
<TJ-> ioria: which version of libavcodec is installed? FF 50. had a release-note saying "blocked versions older than 54.35.1"
<auronandace> ioria: did you clear the cache after doing that and reload the page?
<ioria> auronandace, yes
<ioria> TJ-, well, tru i'am on trusty, but i tested also on artful
<neo2> it's old? http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1511643068.png
<TJ-> !info libavcodec trusty
<ioria> i want to think of server side error
<ubottu> Package libavcodec does not exist in trusty
<neo2> default didn't work, I reinstalled and got this
<ioria> !info libavcodec-extra trusty
<ubottu> libavcodec-extra (source: libav): Libav codec library (additional codecs meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 6:9.20-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 79 kB
<TJ-> !info libavcodec-dev xenial
<ubottu> libavcodec-dev (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with de/encoders for audio/video codecs - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.8.11-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 4302 kB, installed size 14470 kB
<alkisg> en1gma: after windows begins to load (e.g. when you see blue screen of death, it's already started loading), ubuntu is not to blame, it doesn't affect windows operation
<TJ-> wonderful - package versions don't reflect the library version!
<ioria> lol
<TJ-> It's 56 in xenial
<neo2> seems this Shutter for screenshot even better than was on windows, not everything is so bad
<en1gma> alkisg yea i think your right but how would it get corrupted i havent even been in windows
<en1gma> ubuntu is handing off the correct partition to load thats for sure
<alkisg> en1gma: sometimes we reboot and windows doesn't load anymore, e.g. because some update broke it. Now, suppose that you reboot into 2 weeks of ubuntu use just between the good and the failed windows boot
<TJ-> Trusty-updates has /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libavcodec.so.54.35.1  so that looks OK
<alkisg> en1gma: long story short, try to boot from the windows live cd and select "repair" from there
<neo2> I wanted to install lightshot, couldn't do it and was disappointed, and installed instead shuttle, and this is very cool app, so many options...
<ioria> lotuspsychje, auronandace TJ-    have to go, thanx for helping
<TJ-> ioria: in about:config I see media.decoder.doctor.verbose ... might be worth setting that to true
<ioria> wait
<neo2> shutter*
<ioria> TJ-, No decoders for some of the requested formats: application/x-mpegURL
<ioria> watch
<TJ-> ioria: Ahhh
<ioria> TJ-, tells you some ?
<TJ-> ioria: on 14.04 it seems ffmpeg packages don't have everything required.
<ioria> TJ-, well, ffmeg it's not available at all on trusty :þ
<ioria> !info ffmpeg trusty
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<CountryfiedLinux> Howdy
<TJ-> ioria: does the system have chromium-codecs-ffmpeg and chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra installed?
<ioria> TJ-,  yes
<CountryfiedLinux> The new Ubuntu dock doesn't play well with "hide top bar" extension. The original dash-to-dock extension does. It's an easy fix for the user, but new users may find it frustrating.
<ioria> thanks TJ- see you soon
<Anticom> Does anyone know where i can get graphviz support?
<kostkon> !info graphviz
<ubottu> graphviz (source: graphviz): rich set of graph drawing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.38.0-16ubuntu2 (artful), package size 690 kB, installed size 9651 kB
<lotuspsychje> Anticom: man graphviz, join the small #graphviz , or ask your specific question in here?
<Anticom> lotuspsychje: i just checked #graphviz there was no one there. maybe i had a typo in my join cmd
<JoshuaD> !info xfconf
<ubottu> xfconf (source: xfconf): utilities for managing settings in Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.1-1 (artful), package size 96 kB, installed size 647 kB
<gluon> any idea when client side decorations will be integrated into firefox?
<gluon> in fedora 27 i can activate them through about:condfig already
<gluon> on 57
<gluon> not sure that's a patch or some compile time option
<Anticom> lotuspsychje: This is my dot is telling me and the actual dot file: https://gist.github.com/Anticom/50f55cb537780ee9d53d0de96c9ab0de
<Anticom> I don't understand what the problem is
<konrados> how was this terminal - file manager called?
<konrados> two panels
<konrados> blue background
<akik> konrados: mc
<konrados> ah, thank you akik!
<jakeunltd> Looooooove playing with Gnome on the new 17.10
<jakeunltd> Got mine looking a lot like ChromeOS atm
<JoshuaD> screenshot?
<tie> any idea on how to disable title bar on maximized windows in 17.10 ?
<tie> also has anyone figured a better way to search through multiple browser windows by title than "Switcher"? the Scale+type searching before 17.10 was ideal
<oboma> i need help install ubuntu from usb flash drive or usb prepped sata drive
<oboma> i'm getting different errors depending on which way i try
<oboma> currently tried usb flash drive loaded with netinstall_x64 iso using rufus
<oboma> gets me to the install menu then gets stuck on kernel panic
<tomreyn> !md5 | oboma
<ubottu> oboma: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<oboma> alright
<oboma> brb
<oerheks> describe your hardware ?
<noonien> hello folks
<noonien> does hiberantion work on ubuntu 17.10 with a swapfile?
<tomreyn> !md5sums | oboma also this:
<ubottu> oboma also this:: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<noonien> because my system doesn't appear to hibernate properly (screen goes black, then i'm returned to my lock screen)
<oboma> gigabyte p35-ds4
<oboma> quad core
<oboma> sata ssd
<konrados> am I right that apt-get --dry-run install will tell me what will be done if I run it without 'dry-run'?
<konrados> sorry...
<konrados> am I right that apt-get --dry-run install php will tell me what will be done if I run it without 'dry-run'?
<konrados> I added 'php' ^
<tomreyn> konrados: that's correct
<konrados> tomreyn, cool, thanks!
<tomreyn> any of these options works: -s, --simulate, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon, --no-act
<tomreyn> you mightr want to add one of -y, --yes, --assume-yes to skip any prompts
<tomreyn> and maybe one of -V, --verbose-versions to see the exact package versions
<konrados> tomreyn, - thanks! But no, I actually only wanted to know ensure which version of php will be installed. I think that is the way of doing this?
<Ben64> konrados: apt-cache policy <package>
<konrados> Ben64, ha, indeed, shorter - thanks!
<oboma> md5sum.exe -c MD5SUMS ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso: OK
<oboma> md5sum.exe ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso 0d9fe8e1ea408a5895cbbe3431989295 *ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<oboma> let me put that on the flash drive again and give you the exact error
<tomreyn> oboma: also try this after writing it to the bootable media: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<SemiNus> hi
<TJ-> You can directly test the hash of the data written to ISO too
<SemiNus> I've messed up my dependencies a little.  Help, please ^.^
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/0UFQ/raw
<oboma> rufus asks me to choose between iso mode or dd mode
<oboma> i have to choose dd mode otherwise the computer wont boot from usb
<oboma> already tested this
<oboma> just fyi
<oboma> TJ-: how ?
<TJ-> oboma: it assumes you're writing the raw ISO to the USB - from what I read of Rufus, it puts it's own code in between the mobo firmware and the ISO
<oboma> TJ-: do you know a better way ? i dont have an optical drive
<eelstrebor> i was just looking at this krackattacks-scripts-research zip file from github and when i went to update the repository so that i could use the scripts, a LOT of files were going to be removed along with a LOT of new files to install - i'm not sure that i want to remove/install this stuff - i don't want to break my box - anyone have experience with these scripts?
<TJ-> oboma: but I do it like this: "dd if=/dev/sdX count=1 bs=$(stat -c %s ~/Downloads/ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso) | md5sum -"
<akik> rufus has a dd write mode which you can get with alt-i
<TJ-> akik: thanks; that does a raw write does it?
<oboma> right. i'm stuck on windows 10 atm
<TJ-> akik: from sector 0 ?
<akik> TJ-: i'd assume it does when they call it dd mode
<eelstrebor> the problem appears to be with the python-pycryptodome package
<TJ-> the way I read it, the images were in partitions and rufus inserts it's own boot-manager
<akik> TJ-: when you press alt-i rufus says disabling iso support
<TJ-> akik: OK... with it talking about 'formatting' first, it implies it is doing more than a raw byte copy
<akik> TJ-: where does it say formatting?
<oboma> i just tried the "check disc for defects" option
<oboma> initramfs unpacking failed
<oboma> lzma data is corrupt
<tomreyn> SemiNus: i think ondrej's php PPA is supposed to be used via (f)cgi(d), not as an apache module.
<oboma> kernel panic blablablah
<oboma> so what did i do wrong :(
<SemiNus> tomreyn, yep, also just figured out it's    /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ondrej-ubuntu-php-yakkety.list
<buggedout> hey.. Anyone know of a good irc client for ubuntu? looking for something that looks good and is functional?
<SemiNus> how can I purge the whole repo?
<konrados> buggedout, I like hexchat
<secnice> buggedout: weechat
<buggedout> im using weechat now.. looking for something a bit more graphical.
<TJ-> akik: in the FAQ
<buggedout> will check out hexchat.
<buggedout> Thanks.
<tomreyn> SemiNus: it's a PPa. PPA's can be purged using 'ppa-purge'. The details of this PPa are at https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/
<SemiNus> thank you tomreyn
<SemiNus> is it just me, or did IRC become more silent than it was a few years ago?
<buggedout> much more silent.
<konrados> note this is weekend.
<konrados> *notice
<konrados> I guess
<SemiNus> oh, you're right, I forgot about the weekend
<SemiNus> however, even during the week... I feel like IRC has changed
<buggedout> I remember when hacking dishnet / expressvu was popular.. those channels were always loaded with no end to the chat..
<SemiNus> and there is no replacement,  it's not like people moved over to Slack or so...
<SemiNus> I feel like people are not chatting and helping each other as much as it was back in the day
<SemiNus> buggedout, I must have missed that trend totally, never heard of those
<buggedout> <---- old
<buggedout> :P
<konrados> this is actually something what bothers me as well, where did ppl go? Not fb, not slack, not discord... o.O
<SemiNus> konrados, not real life
<konrados> :)
<SemiNus> ^.^
<buggedout> netflix and chill.. pof.. rofl
<SemiNus> sorry, I must come back to my ppa-purge problem:
<SemiNus> ppa-purge -o ondrej/php
<SemiNus> what am I doing wrong?
<tomreyn> -o, no sudo
<SemiNus> I am root
<akik> TJ-: rufus just starts writing directly in the dd mode
<TJ-> akik: shame it doesn't have a way to compare the hash of the image too
<SemiNus> in the usage examples, it says:  sudo ppa-purge [ppa:]ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<SemiNus> so I changed it to:  ppa-purge [ppa:]ondrej/php
<SemiNus> and it still won't work
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/eweV/raw
<tomreyn> SemiNus: fix your sources.list first of all.
<SemiNus> tomreyn, my sources.list is nice
<SemiNus> just the official repos + the ones from trinity desktop
<tomreyn> SemiNus: the error message says othersise
<SemiNus> tomreyn, there are some files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<tomreyn> SemiNus: right, either /etc/apt/sources.list is wrong or one of the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<SemiNus> tomreyn, sorry for bothering. Please tell me how "wrong" would look like in this context.
<SemiNus> I am not sure what to look out for.
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/p3vv/raw
<tomreyn> SemiNus: rgrep ubuntu-mate-dev /etc/apt/sources.list*
<tomreyn> the last one is probably wrong then
<tomreyn> you could try using ppa-purge on it
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/xanN/raw
<SemiNus> what would be wrong about Mate?
<tomreyn> SemiNus: nothing is wrong about mate. something is wrong about using a PPa which is no longer working.
<tomreyn> *PPA
<SemiNus> I try to purge it
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/iaUt/raw
<SemiNus> sorry for bothering, I am really stuck
<oerheks> ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php
<oerheks> don't use brackets, i guess
<SemiNus> oerheks, the manpage mentioned the brackets
<Ben64> SemiNus: it doesn't mean them literally
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<oerheks> yes, anotation needs to be filled in ofcourse
<SemiNus> I tried every option.  Still the same error
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/JsyJ/raw
<tomreyn> SemiNus: you'r enot bothering, i just lack time right now. try: ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate
<SemiNus> and I also cannot purge mate
<tomreyn> and then: ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php
<buggedout> hrrm hexchat is pretty decent.. thanks for the recommendation!
<oerheks> ondrej seems to be gone, mate-dev only
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/0CXQ/raw
<oerheks> *if* you are on yakety 16.10 now, i don't wonder that the servers are down ..
<SemiNus> it's only 1 year old?!
<SemiNus> I only want PHP running again :(
<oerheks> yes, but 9 months support
<Ben64> only supported 9 months
<oerheks> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<SemiNus> I see
<SemiNus> that's a problem then
<Ben64> yes it is
<kaosine> pff not as bad as the disc of 10.14.1 that I have still XD
<SemiNus> is it safe to upgrade the running machine with the messed up sources?
<SemiNus> or shall I backup my files and erase everything?
<kaosine> that's over 7 years old....but if you want a release that lasts longer I'd get lts just sayin'
<SemiNus> kaosine, I am still using KDE 3
<oerheks> ppa's will automatic be disabled, aFAIK
<SemiNus> (forked as trinity desktop)
<SemiNus> okay then I try it
<kaosine> I'd be on the safe side and back up then reinstall unless there's a way to repair in the installer....
<kgbme> o/ do i just install with apt? jobs-admin requires dbus and i can't install it with pip: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26045352/
<oerheks> back to 16.04 LTS and maybe adding HWE, or 17.10
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<SemiNus> I am risking it and upgrade the system now
<SemiNus> thank you for all your help
#ubuntu 2017-11-26
<SemiNus> I'll come back after the upgrade
<SemiNus> thank you tomreyn, Ben64, oerheks and all the other nice people here!
<oerheks> have fun!
<gw1sh1n> Can anyone recommend a reliable VPN for Ubuntu? I have found some that work well for my Mac and Windows computers, but those same services disconnect all the time on my Ubuntu machine.
<timyp> gw1sh1n I use open VPN server but run it off my router but I know the VPN client its self works pretty well
<timyp> are you looking for a VPN client or server solution?
<gw1sh1n> Client. I guess I should have made that clear
<gw1sh1n> I've used Mullvad, BlackVPN, VPNTunnel and a few others but the sll seem to disconnect after a few minutes of use
<gw1sh1n> *they all
<timyp> what vpn server are you using? and what protocol ? openvpn, PPTP, L2TP, IPsec?
<timyp> sorry I was typing as you posted that
<gw1sh1n> I'm using OpenVPN protocol. From what I've read, PPTP and L2TP have some flaws
<gw1sh1n> So I'd like to keep using OpenVPN for that reason
<buggedout> i like nordvpn because it's not in canada / usa and it's fast and stable
<buggedout> also they don't log
<timyp> PPTP is broke as far as security not aware of any issue with IPsec
<gw1sh1n> @buggedout No problems with frequent disconnections?
<buggedout> they have a black friday deal going on too right now.. i got 3 years for 99 bucks.
<t0no6a> gwlshln : yeah,agree,NordVPN it is a great choice
<timyp> so I know with the openvpn client there is an option you can add to cache the password, if you don't do that it will disconnect after x amount of time until you re-auth
<buggedout> yeah so far im really pleased.. you can double encrypt too
<timyp> are you getting any errors from the client when the disconnect happens?
<gw1sh1n> As in logs?
<gw1sh1n> I actualy don't know how to check that. I'm still learning my way around Linux
<timyp> I see okay so what VPN client are you using now?
<timyp> norm most applications will leave a log in /var/log
<timyp> which can be views by running tail -f /var/log/logile_name.log )or where ever the location of said log is
<timyp> so track down the log file for the client you are using, that will be the best way to get to the bottom of the problem. Also are you sure its not an issue with the VPN server its self, or is it only the ubunut client giving you problems?
<kaosine> hrmm I wonder what would happen if I were to put a ssd in this laptop and put xubuntu/lubuntu on it(I am getting in a big mood to put linux on everything of mine XD)
<bazhang> kaosine, thats a great topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<buggedout> after having ssd's in my last 3 laptops i'd never go back.
<kaosine> bazhang: really?
<bazhang> lets keep to technical support here please
<bazhang> chit chat in the offtopic channel
<kaosine> buggedout: yeah...never had a ssd before(too broke for it) but yeah
<bazhang> kaosine, yes
<kaosine> bazhang: well I'm still not sure what I'm going to put on it though....regular ubuntu I know is a no go >_>
<kaosine> so there in it's still technical stuff I think :-\
<Zensei> so I want to use my buddies comp as a server, do I literally just connect to server or do I connect via SSH and learn all about that?
<bazhang> kaosine, then try something lighter, lubuntu comes to mind
<timyp> SSD are great you will notice more performance than you would just by doubling the RAM in a system
<kaosine> ugh I need to go ask my grandmother her password I need to double check the specs but it should only have 4gb of ram I think...
<kaosine> timyp: well I think they maxed the system out at 4gb but I could be wrong
<buggedout> this laptop  is about 1.5 years old has 16gb of ram and a midline ssd.. runs fine.. I7 7gen processor. can't kick
<timyp> an SSD will make all the difference
<oboma> is there a way to see installation progress during ubuntu's gui install ?
<kaosine> yeah some form of amd a6 here...ok I'm getting up to check that password
<bazhang> timyp, buggedout kaosine the offtopic channel or ##hardware for this please
<oboma> can i see the commandline somehow ?
<tomreyn> oboma: if you're talking about updates, there should be a triangle icon you can click on to get the command output
<oboma> tomreyn: no, i am on the partitioning step of ubuntu install gui and its taking quite some time
<buggedout> yeah the install itself is either command line or gui.. i don't think you can do both.. afaik
<oboma> i'm starting to wonder if my boot order isnt the pb
<oboma> buggedout: ok
<buggedout> maybe you have safeboot on?
<timyp> if you can get to a termincal try debconf-apt-progress
<timyp> terminal *
<buggedout> more than likely something to do with efi.
<tomreyn> i think the only task in partitioning that would take long is crypto disk if you chose to zero them out.
<kaosine> ok so amd a6-4400 and 8gb of ram, that's still lubuntu I should be looking at right?
<Ben64> you can run anything on that
<bazhang> kaosine, 8gb of ram will run any and everything
<bazhang> kaosine, ubuntu has a requirements page to read
<bazhang> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<bazhang> kaosine, ^
<kaosine> I just wasn't sure....I'm not a hardware guy if you can't tell. I'm still confused looking at potiential upgrades for the desktop she gave me. and amd processors has the worst numbering system imo
<kaosine> s/has/have
<kaosine> I don't think I'm ever going back to windows now unless i'm forced to that is though
<gw1sh1n> kaosine Just install VirtualBox and put a Windows VM on your computer. The only thing I have to use Windows for is Word documents every once in a while
<kaosine> well even that I'm almost certain I can avoid with libre :P
<Ben64> office 365 exists too
<gw1sh1n> Every once in a while the formatting is off with libre, which is the only reason I even have the windows vm
<kaosine> yeah and I still don't like 365. I have it through school for free and I still prefer libre. I never do anything advanced with it anyways...
<bazhang> kaosine, did you some specific technical support issues, or just want to chatter
<kaosine> well I've still been trying to figure out why my kubu install on this desktop is flickering every once in awhile(i've been googling it but I wouldn't be surprised if that last apt-update did it knowing my luck and I need to restart)
<oboma> so, i had this wifi usb adapter that was making the installation loop indefinitely
<oboma> all i did was unplug it and off it goes finishing the install in seconds
<kaosine> wait....wifi usb adapter? those still exist?
<oboma> kaosine: the mobo is 10yo
<kaosine> ok that explains it
<kaosine> I just haven't heard of those things in FOREVER
<kaosine> not since we built computers in my junior year and we only had those because we were testing network stuff(with tm nations >_>) on those computers
<kaosine> have I heard of anyone using or having those
<konrados> kaosine, I do.... o.O since when wifi is a standard in desktop (non-laptop) machines?
<konrados> I mean they install it quite often, but it's still not that common (I think)
<kaosine> konrados: for a long time....most stores sell them with wifi in them now a days if you don't build it yourself
<konrados> kaosine, ah, now I thought I've never bought a pc ready 'out of the box' :P
<arooni> is there a way to automatically run sudo apt-get update so i can get regular software updates ?  i forget to do it pretty often
<kaosine> probably, but why not just set a calendar reminder on the thing to remind you? that's what I'd do XD
<rainingimpala> I'm not sure if it would be advisable (I'm pretty new to Linux) but you could edit your crontab
<rainingimpala> Rather
<rainingimpala> You would have to edit root's crontab
<rainingimpala> Which you can do thorugh:
<rainingimpala> $ sudo crontab -e
<rainingimpala> Read through some literature online or relevant man pages to get the syntax right (there's a useful online tool called Corntab that can assist as well)
<rainingimpala> Also, yes, the website it Corntab, but the program that it helps with is cron
<krabador> arooni , in a way , it's a little bit unsecure to set update automatic
<krabador> because if something goes wrong, or some new versions of something is buggy, or with issues with your hardware, you've a nuclear war after reboot
<rainingimpala> ^ that's why I was unsure as to whether cron-ing a software updates would be good
<rainingimpala> However
<rainingimpala> Since updating just gets the latest package and doesn't install it until it is upgraded
<rainingimpala> I think it should be fine so long as crontab is not edited to include $ apt upgrade
<krabador> that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<krabador> it's useful about
<krabador> the last line is about generic automatic updates.
<waltman> I'm having trouble printing. I printed a few test pages after a reboot and it worked fine. Then I printed something that got my printer into a weird state, which I fixed by turning it off and on. Now ubuntu says it's printing, but nothing ever goes to the printer.
<spyke581> I have a box that id like to use as a HTPC but it has a displayport instead of HDMI. i cant figure out how to configure audio out over displayport since xubuntu isnt recognizng it as an option. Any help?
<waltman> I've tried restarting cups (sudo systemctl restart cups.service) but it didn't fix it. I've also tried unplugging and replugging the cable. Any other suggestions on how to reset it?
<oboma> so... now i'm stuck on wifi. module is loaded, but the interface does not exist
<oboma> its picked up in dmesg when i plug it in
<oboma> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325317
<spyke581> When i watch videos on any of my linux machines i often tearing in the picture. i dont have this issue on a windows machine running the same hardware. ive had this issue on every linux machine ive ever used, regardless of distro. does anyone know what is causing this?
<JoshuaD> hey guys, I recently updated to 17.10. I am using xfce4. I locked my screen and walked away from the computer. About 20 minutes later I came back and the screen is all blue, and sometimes it switches to all red. I am able to get to a tty (which I am on). Any suggestions on debugging this?
<JoshuaD> This is the second time it happened. Last time I restarted and the computer came back up fine. This time I left it in the broken state to try to make things easier to figure out.
<Sveta> Hi JoshuaD.
<Sveta> This behavious is typical for the 'slock' screen locker.
<JoshuaD> can confirm slock is currently running.
<Sveta> To get back in, type your password in (this will make it turn blue) and hit Enter.
<Sveta> You may wish to switch from slock to an xfce screen locker that is less confusing. It probably is not installed simply.
<JoshuaD> that worked, thanks. Which screen locker would you recommend?
<Sveta> I think xscreensaver provides neat locking that xfce users often use:
<Sveta> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BDdfMA_93iM/UQsasyE_4KI/AAAAAAAAGTs/s0Sgc8FfKNg/s1600/xscreensaver2.png
<Sveta> 'xscreensaver' is a package, I would hope installing it already is enough by itself.
<JoshuaD> brb switching to hexchat
<Sveta> Ok, welcome back. The package name is 'xscreensaver', by the way, in case you do not remember it from the discussion above.
<JoshuaD> Thnx. I'm gonna do a little digging and try to figure out the one I had previous to the upgrade. I liked that one
<JoshuaD> I think it may have been light-locker
<JoshuaD> So a little while ago I switched from lightdm to sddm because lightdm was hanging on boot. Can I use light-locker with sddm?
<Sveta> I don't think so.
<Sveta> The way "something-locker" works is it sends a signal to a running "something" and asks it to lock the screen.
<JoshuaD> i see. So the dm and the locker come together as a pair
<Sveta> That is my interpretation.
<JoshuaD> cool, really appreciate the help.
<Sveta> Welcome.
<atdprhs> hello everyone
<atdprhs> I'm trying to configure bridge network
<atdprhs> not sure what went wrong
<atdprhs> so I'm following this article on my localmachine
<atdprhs> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/create-kvm-pods-with-maas?_ga=2.122713161.317020200.1511341689-1131947244.1511341689#2
<atdprhs> and for some reason, when I restart
<atdprhs> my wifi adaptor doesn't work anymore
<buggedout> trying to bridge your router with the isp router?
<atdprhs> this is my bridge configuration buggedout
<atdprhs> Have I done anything wrong in this script?
<atdprhs> So this is my config >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26047019/ VS https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/create-kvm-pods-with-maas?_ga=2.122713161.317020200.1511341689-1131947244.1511341689#2 >> after restart, wifi not working anymore, if you can help me find what I di wrong, would be very appreciated!
<buggedout> i'd change the name server to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 googles public servers
<buggedout> they always seem to be fastest for me anyway
<atdprhs> I don't have nameservers defined and my wifi is meant to be automatic, additionally, when I say wifi not woking, I mean it doesn't even show wifis to connect in the first place
<buggedout> did you restart network manager?
<buggedout> hrrmm
<buggedout> oh
<buggedout> what brand is the router?
<atdprhs> netgear, but I cannot imagine that it would make a difference, as it's working if I removed the bridge settings
<atdprhs> Here is the working version http://paste.ubuntu.com/26047050/
<buggedout> so.. your trying to bridge your netgear router to the router your isp gave you correct?
<pennTeller> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu on a MacBookPro11,3. Does anybody know a way to install the wifi drivers via usb since I dont have access to an ethernet port?
<buggedout> if your trying to bridge it to a router from your isp..   you have to call them to have them setup a bridge on their end as well or it will not bridge
<buggedout> i do h awve 12 beer in me tho.. so oi could be totally misunderstanding. the code yo u posted is making my head spin. lol
<kaosine> pennTeller: can't go grab a usb to ethernet adapter?
<atdprhs> this default config doesn't break anything
<atdprhs> The interesting, I have approx 10 wifis around, I see none, so it's definitely something got to do with the bridging config
<atdprhs> No, I am trying to follow this article >> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/create-kvm-pods-with-maas?_ga=2.122713161.317020200.1511341689-1131947244.1511341689#2
<atdprhs> afaik, I"m trying to bridge to virtual network
<atdprhs> have you seen the article?
<pennTeller> kaosine, not really.. Ideally I could boot into mac os download the driver into a USB, boot ubuntu 16.04 and install the driver. But I dont know where to find them or if they are installabe via USB
<kaosine> pennTeller: well there is this and there is a zip linked in teh accepted answer too so I guess you could try it...not sure if it's for the same one though if apple does change them up between versions of laptops
<buggedout> hrrmm yeah that might be a bit over my head atm.. i thought you were trying to bridge 2 routers..
<kaosine> https://askubuntu.com/questions/470153/no-wireless-when-install-14-04-on-macbook-pro
<kaosine> (forgot to paste the link XD)
<pennTeller> kaosine, thank you :)
<buggedout> your trying to bridge 2 nic cards one inside and one outside the network?
<buggedout> or that's what im seeing from that article
<atdprhs> 1 real nic and one virtual nic
<atdprhs> the birdge is for linking both of them
<atdprhs> I've done something, i'll try to reboot and see if it works
<atdprhs> brb
<atdprhs> buggedout: please see the next 2 steps
<atdprhs> it still dind't work with me
<lotuspsychje> atdprhs: there is also ##networking if you like
<atdprhs> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> atdprhs: those guys know alot about networking
<atdprhs> lotuspsychje, yes, I'm there and talking to them, didn't know about this channel, thanks a lot for pointing it out!!
<lotuspsychje> atdprhs: no prob mate
<KanePR> I'd like to see recent bookmarks of 50.
<KanePR> Can I see recent bookmarks of 50?
<KanePR> Now I have to painstakingly go through my bookmarks one by one.
<KanePR> That has to be a better way.
<lotuspsychje> KanePR: firefox? make category folders?
<KanePR> I installed Sort Bookmarks and now I found what I wanted. Excellent!
<JoshuaD> On Ubuntu 17.10. Tried switching my dm to lightdm. Computer stops booting sometime during systemd. I have the plymouth screen on display still moving, but nothing else. I cannot get to any TTYs, they don't seem to be established yet. This has happened before (on 16.10) and I was able to work around it by going into recovery mode and choosing a different DM and uninstalling lightdm.  Is there something else I can do to figure out why
<JoshuaD> things hang? I would like to use LightDM. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling it, but that didn't work.  Are there config files somewhere I can try reseting to defaults, maybe?
<pennTeller> Hi guys does anybody know a way to set "palm rejection" or "thumb rejection" for a trackpad on a MacBook pro?
<JoshuaD> FYI: I fixed that by removing /etc/lightdm. The defaults kicked in and lightdm is working.
<GhostwalkGames> Are there any huge differences between Ubuntu with KDE and Kubuntu
<GhostwalkGames> If you have KDE desktop on both
<GhostwalkGames> For 16.04 for example
<alkisg> GhostwalkGames: ideally, no differences. In practise you might get some service from ubuntu running under kde, wasting ram etc
<GhostwalkGames> Okay thanks
<LeMike_> Hello. Is it possible to open a new window in a screen and execute a command in it? Within a screen, I want to execute a script, that opens several windows each with a ssh connection to my servers.
<Neo3> Hi! Who know what is this the language is it bash? https://pastebin.com/0xxWELmZ
<Neo3> this code translate selected text
<Neo3> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1511689128.png
<Neo3> not bad? a few row of code creates the translator
<LeMike_> Well, it combines a wget with several other things (mostly sed).
<Neo3> LeMike_: somebody who did it might be know it
<LeMike_> wget asks google to translate, sed parses the answer, notify-send shows it in your desktop
<Neo3> yes you guessed, it is
<Neo3> it's bad of course translator, in windows I have better abbyy lingua x6
<LeMike_> oh boy, you said the bad word.
<Neo3> this translator able translate text from video, I hove mouse under subtitle and get translation and can copy to file for learn by then
<Neo3> LeMike_: what is bad words?
<LeMike_> Windows
<Neo3> LeMike_: oh :)
<Neo3> LeMike_: I have both
<Neo3> LeMike_: Trying customize now ubuntu, if manage it I'll will use it as main OS, On windows I have all main apps that I like to use
<Neo3> skype, wabmoney, good translator ( books in English I'll read in windows )
<Neo3> LeMike_: hey code like that is call Bash scripting or shall programming?
<Neo3> this is shell programming?
<GhostwalkGames> Bash is a shell
<GhostwalkGames> So a bash script is a shell script :-)
<GhostwalkGames> Roughly speaking
<Neo3> ok
<Neo3> GhostwalkGames: and that script above is shell code?
<GhostwalkGames> Yeh bash shell script
<Neo3> good, Seems it is powerful thing, You can make translator using shell, I didn't think it before...
<GhostwalkGames> Bash can do a lot of things that Python or other languages can. It's not perfect but it's very powerful
<ducasse> Neo3: the shell is a very powerful and efficient tool, which is why we've been telling you to learn how to use it instead of relying on guis and web panels
<Neo3> I'll do
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Neo3> ducasse: see how it works, pretty cool http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1511690387.png
<Neo3> of course abbyy lingua x6 is better, but nevertheless it's better than nothing, I know enough words and can read without translator in multiple cases...
<ducasse> there's also ubuntu channels in other languages, you know
<ducasse> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Neo3> there are little people
<Neo3> ducasse: I want to learn English, speaking here I'm doing two things simultaneously. Kill two birds with one stone!
<Neo3> :)
<b100s> hi2all!
<b100s> what differnece between `3.8.7-1ubuntu1.1` and `3.8.7-1ubuntu1` how should i understand it ?
<BluesKaj> fewer people Neo3, little means the people are small in size
<Neo3> BluesKaj: seems small means small in size, little means about amount?
<BluesKaj> not amount, a midget is a little person
<yomm> Actually imho 'there are little people' would be correct in the sense : there are not many people
<BluesKaj> fewer =quantity
<yomm> *also
<Neo3> it's countable few
<BluesKaj> yomm, nope
<Neo3> yes I mean there few people
<Neo3> BluesKaj: I always use it, there are little people, it means little number of humans
<yomm> like: there is little interest in the subject
<BluesKaj> Neo3, that's wrong in english
<Neo3> BluesKaj: little use with uncountable noun, few with countable, people probably is uncountable noun
<lotuspsychje> move on to real support issues?
<bazhang> Neo3, ubuntu support issues?
<ducasse> maybe this discussion can go to ##English...
<BluesKaj> uncountable yes , so fewer means countable
<Neo3> BluesKaj: google translator translated a few people
<bazhang> Neo3, lets get back to ubuntu support please
<Neo3> ok
<BluesKaj> you won't learn english using a translator
<BluesKaj> they are unrelaiable
<MrM4D> Can someone please help me to enable the bluetooth device of the rtl8822BE chip on ubuntu 16.04 with 4.14.2 kernel? :)
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.101.106 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> MrM4D: lsb_release -a plz for . version?
<ducasse> MrM4D: is that a mainline kernel, or where's it from?
<MrM4D> mainline from the .deb ifles
<MrM4D> lotuspsychje, lsb_release -a -> https://pastebin.com/SxraT89j
<MrM4D> ducasse, uname -r -> 4.14.2-041402-lowlatency
<ducasse> does it work with the official kernel?
<MrM4D> no, they added support for thsi chipset just on 4.14
<MrM4D> it works on windows...
<MrM4D> (No pun intentend)
<ducasse> the mainline kernels might not be built with support for it - they're only intended for testing and are totally unsupported
<MrM4D> aha, ok. So nothing can be done?
<kgbme> hey what's the lowlatency by the way
<MrM4D> I'm asking because one of the features stated on this kernel is support of the rtl8822be wireless. And digging into the kernel's source i saw it loads firmware for the bluetooth part of it
<ducasse> MrM4D: look at the config-* file for your kernel in /boot, see what it says for that build option
<ducasse> kgbme: exactly what it sounds like :)
<ducasse> kgbme: some users think it improves responsiveness etc for desktops
<MrM4D> ducasse, only this line for 8822 keyword: CONFIG_R8822BE=m
<MrM4D> under "FIR device drivers"
<MrM4D> nothing on bluetooth :/
<ducasse> so it builds itt as a module, i don't know if bt support is included in that
<MrM4D> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2364383&page=2&p=13666968#post13666968
<MrM4D> someone managed to load the bt firmware ^^
<MrJones> my crontab -e doesn't run, what can I do about it?
<MrJones> the syslog has mentions for various cron scripts but not any @daily entries apart from popularity-contest, which leads me to believe the crontab of the root user isn't even read
<MrJones> does crontab -e work out of the box for root?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | MrJones
<ubottu> MrJones: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<aykut> hey guys
<aykut> just installed the 17.10 server on netbook and got this
<aykut> https://image.prntscr.com/image/eBoA2NehTeOMwddwyNjDqg.png
<aykut> ideas ?
<aykut> btw vertical ş
<aykut> vertical lines are hardware problem
<frib> hi, all of a sudden today firefox is not displaying pages correctly. is there a bug?
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 16.10 and I'm trying to understand something in the man page of the tac command. Is this the best channel?
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: 16.10 is end of life mate
<Richard_Cavell> oh sorry I meant 16.04
<lotuspsychje> aykut: try desktop or nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | aykut
<ubottu> aykut: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> frib: what happens exactly?
<lotuspsychje> Richard_Cavell: best way to get an issue solved, is to ask your specific question to the channel
<frib> lotuspsychje, search boxes don't display typing text and youtube videos show only the thumbnails, no titles, lots of text missing from page, css seemingly all messed up
<lotuspsychje> frib: ubuntu version, firefox version?
<frib> lotuspsychje, xenial 16.04.3 LTS, firefox 57.0
<Richard_Cavell> lotuspsychje: I want to understand the -s option to the tac command.
<aykut> lotuspsychje, thanks worked
<lotuspsychje> aykut: your welcome
<lotuspsychje> frib: tested other browsers?
<frib> lotuspsychje, yes chrome works fine
<lotuspsychje> frib: so must be FF and not graphics hmm
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: it says use separator instead of newline
<lotuspsychje> frib: tried FF in the guest account or new profile?
<atomo> how's to get drivers working on kubuntu? im trying without successfull
<atomo> it ok now thanks
<lotuspsychje> !yay | atomo
<ubottu> atomo: Glad you made it! :-)
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26049033/
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: the separator is what determines where it uses (in reverse order) something to be displayed first
<frib> lotuspsychje, not yet
<tarelerulz> The only way I can boot now is if select ubuntu from the bios
<atdprhs> guys, is it possible to limit unity from display opened apps in other workspaces?
<EriC^^> !info wmctrl | atdprhs
<ubottu> atdprhs: wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (artful), package size 20 kB, installed size 78 kB
<Richard_Cavell> EriC^^: Okay
<Richard_Cavell> It doesn't work the way I thought it might
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: what did you want it to do?
<tarelerulz> When I let my computer boot it comes to a grub menu that  has Debain and Fedora.  I have no idea where that file is that tells that
<Richard_Cavell> EriC^^: https://ideone.com/WdnMOc
<BluesKaj> tarelerulz, have you run sudo update-grub in debian or fedora?
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: odd, i'd expect it to create newlines, try | tac -s "."
<atdprhs> thanks EriC^^ , i'm researching on how to use it now
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: oh, i think it just does the separation for each individual line
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: ultimately what are you trying to achieve?
<atdprhs> EriC^^, I am looking at it's usage https://linux.die.net/man/1/wmctrl , not sure if it can really do what I need?
<EriC^^> atdprhs: try this instead http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/how-to-make-application-always-open-on.html
<Richard_Cavell> EriC^^: I'm just going through man pages of various commands, trying to make sure I understand usage of basic commands
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: ah cool, i recommend http://www.tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary.pdf if you've not read it already, it gives a good base on the essentials
<atdprhs> EriC^^, I installed the app
<atdprhs> couldn't find what I needed, as from the link you provided >> "To make an application always open on a workspace (viewport)", this is opposite to what I want to do
<atdprhs> I want to limit visible windows to current workspaces only
<EriC^^> atdprhs: you mean the icons?
<atdprhs> i.e, if I have A running workspace 1, and B running on Workspace 2, in my unity bar on the left, I want to only see A as I am on Workspace 1
<EriC^^> oh
<atdprhs> And B to be hidden
<atdprhs> till I switch to the second workspace
<EriC^^> i dont think that's possible
<atdprhs> hmm
<atdprhs> okay, thx EriC^^
<scootergrisen> Where can i ask about translations and launchpad if no answer on #ubuntu-translators
<nbusrone> May I know how do I check which application I had install ubuntu OS from live cd ?
<BluesKaj> the ubuntu installer is called Ubiquity if that's what you're asking, nbusrone
<nbusrone> BluesKaj : I mean , ubuntu is install on sda3 but I booted with live cd but wanted to list out application & lib install on sda3 ubuntu OS rather than booting on the OS.
<nbusrone> BluesKaj : something similar with dpkg -l
<theafricanp3ngui> Morning folks
<theafricanp3ngui> I have 17.10 amd64 installed on a system with a hybrid display (intel and nvidia)
<theafricanp3ngui> everything works ok
<BluesKaj> nbusrone, you have to boot into or ssh into the ubuntu OS to list the installed packages/libs etc
<theafricanp3ngui> I have currently dock the laptop as my workstation by connecting it to two external monitors via VGA and HDMI port whilst the laptop/notebook lid is closed
<nbusrone> BluesKaj : there is no other way to find out through a live cd booting ?
<theafricanp3ngui> Now the issue is any video chat application installed (e.g. Google hangout or meeting) cannot share a specific monitor
<theafricanp3ngui> share the screen during video conference either gives the option to share a particular application window or the entire desktop which combines the two monitors and makes viewing very small
<BluesKaj> nbusrone, there might be a method , but I don't know what it could be
<theafricanp3ngui> Has anybody been able to get sharing a single monitor in a dual or more monitor setup
<BluesKaj> nbusrone, in my experience an OS must be running in order to list it's libs or packages etc
<yomm>  /join #gdm
<scootergrisen> Where does xubuntu gets its translated strings from if not from /usr/share/applications/gnome.sudoku.desktop? I see translated strings in the fil but in the menu i see the english strings
<xstreuner> Hi everyone. I have a problem (I'm on Kubuntu 17.10) with akonadi_control: immediatly after I do the login appears a windows saying that the app crashed http://paste.ubuntu.com/26049644/
<Neo3> I create virtual hosts on apache expemple.com and test.com
<Neo3> and put there ip 111.111.111.111
<Neo3> this is screen http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1511704603.png
<Neo3> In browser type expemple.com and can't access the site
<Neo3> What is wrong here?
<EriC^^> everything
<Neo3> Seems url should be 127.0.0.1, but on this guide whote 111.111.111.111
<Neo3> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Neo3> EriC^^: read that guide, there wrote ip 111.111.111.111, why not 127.0.0.1?
<Neo3> and I can't change apache files from desctop, file is accessible only for reading
<ducasse> !permissions | Neo3 read this
<ubottu> Neo3 read this: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Neo3> ducasse: see http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1511705042.png
<Neo3> I need to run file manager with admin permission for edit files
<Neo3> what is here happens?
<Neo3> We're installing app that will open noutilus as administrator?
<Neo3> http://www.noobslab.com/2017/04/open-as-rootadministrator-add-powerful.html
<atdprhs> Guys, it's not possible to hibernate with Secure Boot enabled?
<LyzardKing> Hi! I have an issue with the launchpad build. It was supposed to finish in 10 minutes, but it's been three hours...
<ducasse> atdprhs: https://askubuntu.com/questions/764437/can-not-make-hibernate-on-uefi-secure-boot#775707
<LyzardKing> Is the delay only because of the build score? The time goes from 11 to 9 minutes, then back to 11
<ducasse> LyzardKing: try #launchpad
<EriC^^> atdprhs: sure it is
<Neo3> I need fast seen path to some files, how to do it? file test.com.conf doesn't work
<atdprhs> alright, thanks guys
<atdprhs> Enjoy your day/night
<darkdragon-001> I want to contribute to apt-btrfs-snapshot. How do I do this?
<LyzardKing> ducasse: I tried to ask the same question there, thanks!
<LyzardKing> No answer atm...The repo build is now at 15 minutes
<ducasse> darkdragon-001: 'apt show apt-btrfs-snapshot', see who the maintainer is and contact them
<AvidWolf43> hi
<darkdragon-001> ducasse: what's usually the best way to do so? email?
<ducasse> darkdragon-001: probably, at least in this case.
<pinkisntwell> what's the connection between /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf?
<pinkisntwell> I see that /etc/network/interfaces has one nameserver for each interface but /etc/resolv.conf does not mention interfaces
<soul-less> Hi. I'm using XUbuntu 16.04 at work. We'll soon upgrade our computers and that's a nice timing to switch our linux distro. I've installed Ubuntu 17.10 on a virtual machine at home for the sake of testing. I'm happy at the moment if it weren't for some window behavior. It seems I'm not able to maximize/minimize some window (the options are grayed out). Do I have to expect such kind of misbehavior to disappear in the next
<soul-less> following months ?
<Neo3> dpkg and apt and apt-get is equal? We can use everything?
<Neo3> we can use every?
<soul-less> Neo3, apt and apt-get are the same executable. dpkg is not.
<Neo3> if I load file with .deb I should run it use dpkg?
<soul-less> Yes
<Neo3> well
<soul-less> Well, I suppose so as .deb stand as 'debian' and dpkg is debian package manager. Maybe apt can do it too as it's an higher level package manager.
<soul-less> I'd advice to try apt first and then dpkg in case of no success.
<Neo3> it do only with errors, can't find something
<leftyfb> soul-less: apt and apt-get are not the same executable but are part of the same package
<Neo3> better for .deb use dpkg
<Neo3> for .deb packages
<joe_alf> Hi, I have problem with swapfile for latest Ubuntu 17.10 with encrypted home folder. Command "swapon --all --verbose" shows error http://paste.ubuntu.com/26050481/
<Neo3> I've managed to install teamviewer
<joe_alf> But /swapfile exist
<soul-less> leftyfb, to be correct apt is a package containing most commonly used apt-get & apt-cache commands. So when you do `apt install` or `apt-get install`, there won't be a single difference (feature speaking).
<leftyfb> incorrect
<skinux_> I need some help. I've been trying to be able to connect to a Windows share using Ubuntu, so far with no luck.
<soul-less> Well, teach me because I just read something to confirm that.
<leftyfb> apt and apt-get are different binaries and will do things slightly differently. The end result is the same, the package gets installed. But They are different applications used to achieve the same goal.
<leftyfb> apt is the package which contains apt-get, apt-cache and the newer apt binary which is the successor to apt-get.
<leftyfb> though of course those aren't the only binaries/files the apt package contains
<soul-less> Well, I'll agree to that, that doesn't change much to what I understood prior this conversation; it's more correct, all the better.
<soul-less> Back to Neo3, is your problem solved ?
<leftyfb> soul-less: I guess the take-away here is, apt is a binary that is part of the apt package and the successor to the apt-get binary.
<Gaming4JC> skinux_: https://www.linux.com/blog/mounting-windows-share-ubuntu-1404  -- let us know where you get stuck at.
<Neo3> soul-less: yes, I was installing teamviewer, there .deb
<Neo3> and there I noticed differ pathes, / and ~/
<Neo3> in terminal
<soul-less> Oh yeah, these are not the same path at all indeed.
<leftyfb> Neo3: after using dpkg to install the teamviewer .deb package, you'll need to run: sudo apt-get install -f
<Neo3> sudo apt-get install -f -y
<Neo3> there was with -y too
<Neo3> -f means install lack file
<leftyfb> sure, though be careful with that. -y means answer yes to ANY changes it's going to do.
<joe_alf> Output of /etc/crypttab -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26050534/ points to /target/swapfile which does not exist then I tried to edit /etc/crypttab and replace /target/swapfile with /swapfile but after reboot I got swap which is active but ignore. How can I fix my swapfile?
<soul-less> Isn't the OS able to handle .dev packages without user typing commands ? I'm pretty sure I installed .dev packages by double clicking them.
<Neo3> I won't remember all this
<soul-less> .deb*
<ducasse> Neo3: for .deb packages use 'sudo apt install /path/to/package.deb' to handle dependencies  automatically
<leftyfb> -f means fix your packaging which usually means install dependencies or remove broken packages
<Neo3> ducasse: ok
<leftyfb> soul-less: referring to .deb files, not .dev, yes. Doubleclicking them will attempt to install them. But it's preferred to use the terminal to make sure everything goes well.
<leftyfb> ducasse: did not know that
<ducasse> leftyfb: one of the differences between apt and apt-get, like you mentioned above :)
<leftyfb> ducasse: and does apt support that functionality yet?
<Neo3> and all linux has their own repositories? Seems apt rep is differ than dkkg...
<soul-less> leftyfb, well I'm not fond of advising lambda users to type commands, I want them to feel the OS as user friendly as possible. But I guess not lambda user is present on this irc channel.
<Neo3> or rep is common for all OS?
<ducasse> leftyfb: at least in 17.04+, i think 16.04 as well
<Neo3> probably it's common, because load app to each repository take much time
<ducasse> Neo3: dpkg does not handle repositories, that's the job of apt. and other distributions use their own repos.
<Neo3> ducasse: it's package manager
<Neo3> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dpkg.html
<ducasse> Neo3: yes, i know what dpkg is
<Neo3> cannot automatically install packages and dependences
<skinux_> What is it called when you create an installable ISO of a system, including not only the OS system, but all software and files (including doc/share files)?
<Gaming4JC> skinux_: recoverable backup?
<funkster> trying to replace a new line with: cat test | sed -e 's/\n/test123/' that doesn't work but if i type the same in vi, it does work. seems it cant find the newline. what do I need to do differently?
<Kanov> i have xubuntu installed on some computer of mine which is of the version 16.04.2, i haven't updated it since a very long time, maybe even since a year. should i just type in "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to perform the upgrade?
<Kanov> has anything of a profound nature happened since i last updated, which would require me to do something else also
<Gaming4JC> funkster: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1251999/how-can-i-replace-a-newline-n-using-sed
<ducasse> Kanov: that should work. you will get the latest hwe stack, newer kernel and x11 (plus all other updates)
<Neo3> sudo apt-get update not always work, try both apt update than apt-get update and upgrade too
<soul-less> funkster vi doesn't use the same regex flavour as sed.
<Neo3> with me not always update work, Sometimes it starts work after apt upgrade or apt update
<funkster> soul-less: gotcha.. any suggested method?
<Kanov> ducasse: OK so I guess the only command I'd need is "apt dist-upgrade" for this. i was a bit worried since it's been a long time since i last updated
<funkster> need to do the equivalent of s/\n/[A-Z][A-Z]/ on a file.
<BluesKaj> skinux_, systemback is one
<ducasse> Kanov: either 'apt dist-upgrade' or 'apt full-upgrade' - they're aliases (but the latter more appropriately named, imo)
<soul-less> funkset: what's your goal ? I wouldn't use vi to change newline characters from inside (it interprets such characters !).
<funkster> soul-less: that is my goal, i need to do equivalent of:  sed -e 's/\n/test123/'
<funkster> soul-less: actually..  s/\n/[A-Z][A-Z]/
<ducasse> Neo3: if apt-get update doesn't work that suggests a problem on your end
<Neo3> ducasse: if it doesn't, I do apt update, if it also doesn't I do apt get upgrade, and then do apt-get update and all work good
<soul-less> funkset: Is your goal to do it with the editor or to modify the file ? (You could use -i option of sed to modify the file, or use a dedicated tool such as the command `tr`)
<skinux_> Routers provide the benefits of NEtwork Intrusion Detection Systems built-in, right? So, an IDS software installed on a WLAN computer is just an added benefit?
<scootergrisen> Can i get help for xubuntu here also?
<Neo3> ducasse: it's have problem from I installed it, Grub doesn't work correct, sometimes it lost focus and I arrows don't work
<funkster> soul-less: the sed command doesn't work.. that's why i'm here.
<soul-less> funkster: I just tested with vim and it seems to work correct :%s,\n,test123,g
<Neo3> ducasse: and when I installed I couldn't install any app from ubuntu software center, had deleted it and then all started work well
<Neo3> I reinstalled
<funkster> soul-less: did you read my message? i said it works in vim but not with sed command.
<Neo3> ducasse: seems I installed broken ubuntu from start, I put it on USB flash that had files...
<soul-less> funkster I didn't read correctly, my bad.
<ducasse> skinux_: a router does not necessarily have ids built-in, but this is more a question for ##networking or ##security
<funkster> soul-less: no prob, yes any soultion where i can use sed would be perfect or another command.
<Neo3> but its doesn't mater were there files or not if there were files with equal names they all were overwrited and it couldn't influent on installation
<soul-less> funkster so you want to replace the newline character with an arbitrary string using a command ?
<funkster> yes
<funkster> s/[A-Z][A-Z]/\n/
<funkster> along those lines
<soul-less> sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n/replacementstring/g' file
<soul-less> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1251999/how-can-i-replace-a-newline-n-using-sed
<soul-less> If you want to do something more complex, I'd suggest using an awk script.
<funkster> what does it :a;N;$!ba; part mean?
<zteam> Hi! I just bought a 4K TV yesterday, is there any way to clone your mainscreen (1920 x 1080P) to my 4K TV with 4096 x 2160P?
<saitoh183> hi
<zteam> I don't like extended screen too much :-/
<saitoh183> where are all the possible locations for systemd to save service files? because i have a service that launches under 3 different user each time it boots and i cant seem to find it
<BluesKaj> zteam, cloning won't show in the reolution your 4k is capable of
<BluesKaj> resolution
<zteam> BluesKaj, exactly, but what to do instead?
<BluesKaj> find a source that is recorded or braodcast in 4k/ 4096 x 2160
<ducasse> zteam: you can either display 1080p on your tv or use extended mode
<BluesKaj> there's nopoint trying upscale 1920x1080 , it'll still be 1920x108 your 4k
<BluesKaj> on your 4k
<zteam> BluesKaj, okey, thanks
<ducasse> zteam: which desktop are you using?
<zteam> ducasse, Gnome 3
<ducasse> zteam: then be aware that according to the gnome devs, gnome 3 is neither tested on or developed for multi-monitor setups. you might be happier with something different.
<soul-less> ducasse: Really ? That's a big let down !
<zteam> ducasse, okey, it worked quite well with my old TV, but that one was set to mirror my primary screen
<ducasse> soul-less: but pretty typical of them :)
<soul-less> ducasse: Well, we're using triple screen at work (2 stand alone monitors + laptop) with XUbuntu and I must say the multi screen support is awful. I'd be surprise if gnome 3 is worst.
<akik> quite amazing to hear about the multi monitor setups. like they wouldn't want to target the professional setting
<zteam> Is there any easy way to make gdm use my primary screen (selected as regular user in gnome screen settings), right now it shows gdm on my TV)
<ducasse> soul-less: i have three screens myself (desktop), and i use i3 much since it handles them better than anything else i've tried.
<zteam> brb
<BluesKaj> zteam needs a gpu capable of 4k output
<alkisg> zteam: here's a xorg.conf that selects a primary monitor (so that gdm will show to the correct one), and sets the preferred mode for another monitor (so that your 4k TV is automatically a 1920x1080 clone of your main monitor): http://paste.debian.net/997692/
<alkisg> You don't need to configure the DE then (if you're using xorg and not wayland, that is...)
<BluesKaj> alkisg, save your breath, he left
<cristian_c> alkisg: about grub error messages, I don't know if I should reinstall grub or crrate a new /boot
<alkisg> BluesKaj: he said brb and he's here now
<BluesKaj> ok, did n't show him join here
<alkisg> cristian_c: about the tablet? well, first of all I don't know why you need a separate boot at all...
<zteam> alkisg, thanks, but I would like it in 4K, but I guess just need to change the resolution to 4K there right?
<soul-less> ducasse: never thought of searching a software to handle the multi screen. I'm stupid. My main problem is that we often move with the laptop to have meeting, thus disconnecting the standalone displays and when connecting the laptop back after the meeting, the configuration is never right. I tried scripting something with xrandr but the script broke for I don't know what reason.
<alkisg> zteam: no, clone doesn't work with different resolutions, it's extended monitor then
<alkisg> zteam: if you want extended monitor, you can only use the "primary" section of the xorg.conf that I sent
<cristian_c> alkisg: I've not found issues during boot separating partitions
<zteam> okey, thanks,, quite hard to belive the gnome devs overlooked that as a graphical option :-)
<alkisg> gnome isn't related, that's plain xorg
<zteam> is there any reason why wayland is disabled on the Nvidia driver btw?
<alkisg> It's possible to use 0.5 scale in xrandr to use different resolutions, but it's rarely used, I don't know how many applications will have issues with that
<zteam> alkisg, yeah, but thet should provide a GUI to set the primary screen with :-)
<alkisg> cristian_c: you just found an issue, your grub.cfg has 2 uuids there, your /boot and your /. Something went wrong in either automatically or manually updating it.
<alkisg> zteam: afaik they do, it's the display settings dialog, and they have a button "apply globally" there
<cristian_c> alkisg: I talk about before backuppig it
<cristian_c> *backupping
<alkisg> cristian_c: sure, I get it. No benefit though.
<cristian_c> backup/restore
<alkisg> zteam: although I don't know if it works with wayland or in recent ubuntu versions etc, I'm using mate nowadays.
<cristian_c> alkisg: strange thing: system works when in chroot
<alkisg> Eh, chroots don't boot with grub, so that statement doesn't really make sense
<cristian_c> and if I can manually make grub menu appearing by grub shell, I could think boot is damaged, or grub.cfg or some fikes
<cristian_c> files
<cristian_c> but I'm not sure
<alkisg> cristian_c: did you manage to boot it with configfile etc?
<cristian_c> alkisg: as said yesterday, configfile inrub shell from live system is allowing to show grub menu
<zteam> alkisg, I sure can't see any such button :-)
<hsiktas> in nginx with multiple subdomains, where should I put my document root for each subdomain? still in /var/www/html/ ?
<hsiktas> or is there an other best practice?
<cristian_c> but if i enable the 'ubuntu' entry, those error messages appear
<alkisg> zteam: I have it in ubuntu mate 16.04.3
<alkisg> [Apply system-wide]
<cristian_c> about missing grubenv, missing xzio module,, etc.....
<alkisg> cristian_c: don't you have a backup'ed, good version of grub.cfg to use?
<cristian_c> alkisg: no, I did a bacup of /boot partition by macrium reflects, and I restored that partition by the same
<zteam> alkisg, if mate is using the gnome screen settins from gnome2 it's "updated" in gnome 3
<alkisg> zteam: maybe... or maybe ubuntu removed that button back when they were using lightdm, no idea, haven't been monitoring gnome 3
<cristian_c> alkisg: if the issue is related to damaged boot partition (or files included inside it), I could crrate a new boot partotion
<zteam> cristian_c, not sure what problem you are having, but since it seems to grub related have you tried boot-repair that utility has been fixing my grub2 issues, with a single click
<cristian_c> if the issue is related to damaged grub, I cpul reinstall grub into efi partition
<cristian_c> zteam: uhm , I don't know if it's a grub problem side. in past , I've rest0red grub (after windows 10 installation) using chroot way in live system
<cristian_c> but after I upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10, I've lost bash history in my home directory
<Neo3> what is this Nginx?
<Neo3> it's like apache web server?
<cristian_c> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Neo3> I thought it is OS as ubunty
<Neo3> !info apache
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in artful
<zteam> cristian_c, bash history has nothing to do with grub (unless you are trying to replay a command to restore grub)
<Neo3> Why need Nginx? I saw it on some sites when did analyze
<cristian_c> zteam: you0re right, live system doesn't store terminal commands, obvipusly
<Neo3> passed, it is broad theme
<cristian_c> !unfo apache2
<Neo3> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.27-2ubuntu3 (artful), package size 93 kB, installed size 517 kB
<zteam> cristian_c, not unless you made your usb stick persistent nope
<cristian_c> yeah, sorry
<cristian_c> zteam: bot repair could fix a damaged grub, but it couldn't fix a damaged boot (with grub.cfg)
<cristian_c> *boot
<cristian_c> *boot partition
<edisonbulb> Gnome-software as packaged in the newer ubuntu distros is highly incomplete and buggy
<Neo3> node.js, nginx, apache, all of this is web servers and probably almost equal...
<Neo3> !info node.js
<ubottu> node-json-stringify-safe (source: node-json-stringify-safe): JSON.stringify with circular references module for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.0.0-1 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 40 kB
<zteam> cristian_c, if the partition is faulty try to fix it with fsck
<cristian_c> zteam: if it's faulty, it cpuld be a configuration issue
<cristian_c> fsck repairs just sector and data
<cristian_c> *sectors
<cristian_c> zteam: I'd like to crrate a new partition
<cristian_c> *create
<edisonbulb> on a more constructive note, have the makers of Ubuntu ever thought of including a full-featured GUI package manager frontend such as Synaptic into the default install? (note that Synaptic is not working with 17.10 on Mir)
<zteam> cristian_c, okey, easiest way to do that would be to using gparted
<cristian_c> zteam: yeah, but if I create, it's empty
<cristian_c> and not full of needed stuff in order to boot after grub
<cristian_c> bios/efi gives control to grub -> grub gives control to /boot directory (kernels) -> real boot of ubuntu happens loading stuff in filesystem
<zteam> cristian_c, try sudo install-grub /dev/sda1 after creating it (replacing /dev/sda1 with the correct partion of course, also maake sure to mark the partion with with bootable-flag in Gparted
<zteam> edisonbulb, you could use aptitiude, althought it doesn't provide a real GUI, it's very useful
<cristian_c> zteam: I tried apt install --reinstall grub some days ago, it's installed in efi fat partition
<cristian_c> *to
<edisonbulb> zteam: aptitude is nice
<cristian_c> *apt install --reinatall efi-grub
<edisonbulb> Oh wow, while looking for synaptic I found one called Lubuntu Software Center and it's really good after you enable expert mode on it :)
<edisonbulb> *synaptic alternatives (bc of the bug)
<zteam> cristian_c, naah.... you should try sudo install-grub (apt will only install the package for grub not the bootloader for it, since it doesn't now which device to install it to=
<cristian_c> zteam: I've not tried grub-install command yet. Unfortunately, it has several parameters, as i.e. --boot-directory, --efi-directory, --bootloader-id, .....
<cristian_c> bootloader-id should be the label shown in bios-efi, I suppose
<cristian_c> when I tried that command many months ago, I tried a suchlike command, but I've lost my commands history
<cristian_c> so, I don't remember exactly what parameters are needed i order to make the trick
<zteam> cristian_c, my bad, try grub-install /dev/sda1
<cristian_c> zteam: sorry, I cpuld try to use it specifying efi fat partition, I've not tried yet
<cristian_c> but if the issue was related to boot partition insteadmof grub, it may not fix the faulty boot
<cristian_c> another idea is just using boot repair, but it's always related to grub issues
<zteam> cristian_c, I thought you did already tried boot-repair ?
<cristian_c> no, in past I preferred chroot grub restore way
<cristian_c> usually, boot repair mskes a lot of garbage into efi
<cristian_c> and ofter it doesn't work
<cristian_c> *often
<edisonbulb> as a last resort you could always cp your home directory to an external drive and do a clean install
<zteam> well, I believe boot-repair can make a backup of the files it changes too
<cristian_c> edisonbulb: ok, but system configuration is spreaded into entire filesystem
<cristian_c> so, I'd loose configuration created since 17.04
<edisonbulb> cristian_c, good point :)
<Necrosporus> is it possible to copy files from one NTFS volume to another saving all permission, alternative streams and security context, from under GNU/Linux?
<cristian_c> edisonbulb: and I noticed system is working if I chroot from s live system
<edisonbulb> that is a good sign
<cristian_c> edisonbulb: I'd be happy to reset anything, but a good idea cpuld be reset just my separate /boot partition
<cristian_c> but I don't know how to create a new one
<edisonbulb> cristian_c, Yea, probably overkill for this situatiion lol
<edisonbulb> *what i suggested
<alkisg> Necrosporus: only with dd, if the target partition is larger
<cristian_c> Necrosporus: usually, dd, but I'm not sure
<b1s> Hello.
<cristian_c> Necrosporus: so, wait some further feedback
<vimart> Hi bls
<alkisg> cristian_c:  $ dpkg -S /boot
<alkisg> base-files, grub-ipxe, grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate, memtest86+, linux-image-4.10.0-38-generic, linux-image-4.10.0-40-generic: /boot
<Necrosporus> Perhaps ntfsclone
<alkisg> cristian_c: there's no "boot installer", packages put stuff in /boot, and postinst scripts
<alkisg> cristian_c: so you'd just copy your existing files there, from old /boot to the new one
<cristian_c> ok
<b1s> do people talk freely here or private message to the staff rather about problems?
<cristian_c> alkisg: my old boot is the current boot
<edisonbulb> bls: this is a community support channel
<alkisg> b1s: there's no staff here, only community, random people that may help you if you ask public, not in PMs
<cristian_c> alkisg: instead, if you mean extracting files from backupped boot, I'm happy to do it
<alkisg> cristian_c: no, I mean if you want to create a new boot for some reason that I don't know, you can, and then you'd copy your existing /boot files there
<lotuspsychje> !support | b1s
<ubottu> b1s: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<edisonbulb> to get help you pretty much just ask your question and someone here will try to answer it or suggest a better way
<alkisg> cristian_c: if you think it has bad sectors, you'd see it in dmesg
<b1s> Ok. Well. I'm kinda looking some help, cause I'm trying to compile something with a different compiler and I'm missing some headers all the time and I'm wondering what I'm doing wrong here.
<b1s> I'm mainly missing some stuff that I have defienetly installed like jansson.h and curl.h
<lotuspsychje> b1s: did you try finding your package on official repos first?
<cristian_c> alkisg: I'd like to create a new /boot in case the current one is damaged
<b1s> like with the find command?
<cristian_c> alkisg: but I'm not sure if the damaged thing is grub or boot
<cristian_c> *which between two ones
<b1s> sry, I'm a bit of a noobie around linux.
<lotuspsychje> b1s: apt-cache search your-package-name
<b1s> I'll try that
<cristian_c> alkisg: I think also you're right abput grub.cfg, but I don't know how to repair it
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > b1s you can find packages here also
<ubottu> b1s, please see my private message
<fabiobik> (off-topic) Hello guys, does someone recommend me a video interview service online?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | fabiobik try here mate
<ubottu> fabiobik try here mate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<b1s> it did find them
<lotuspsychje> b1s: we reccomend installing packages for ubuntu tru official repos, instead of compiling your own
<cristian_c> alkisg: about dmesg, do you mean from a live system?
<fabiobik> lotuspsychje: thanks
<b1s> I think I did just that.
<lotuspsychje> !apt | b1s here to install guide
<ubottu> b1s here to install guide: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<alkisg> cristian_c: sure, as long as you access the bad sectors
<cristian_c> alkisg: I thought live session and chroot continue to use live system kernel in place of target kernel (sed by chrooted system)
<cristian_c> but I'll try anyway
<alkisg> cristian_c: any kernel would be able to detect bad sectors
<cristian_c> ok
<b1s> I dont think my problem is the actual packages, since I'm able to compile them with a different comiler.
<b1s> *compiler
<alkisg> cristian_c: to reinstall grub, you run dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64 in the chroot, after bind-mounting proc, sys, dev, dev/pts
<cristian_c> alkisg: it coul be also a comfoguration issue (a bad grub.cfg), I don't know, there are some options I could try (boot repair, grub-install, rrplacing boot from backup again, ....)
<alkisg> Keep a backup and try boot repair
<cristian_c> alkisg: ah, ok
<cristian_c> I've not tried dpkg reconfigre yet, thanks
<cristian_c> alkisg: some threads on askubuntu, are different about binding. Some use /dev, /run, /proc, /sys, other use /dev , /dev/pts, /proc, /sys
<cristian_c> many use a for loop
<cristian_c> I've tried both, in my attempts, btw
<cristian_c> btw, thabks for the help
<cristian_c> I'll try all of these suggestions, if needed
<lotuspsychje> !compile | b1s
<ubottu> b1s: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<b1s> yes I did find the packages
<b1s> I think the problem is faulty include pointer
<b1s> or the compiler is not looking at the right place.
<lotuspsychje> b1s: whats your end goal exactly as package you need to compile?
<b1s> I'm playing with parallella and I'm tryin to run some basic software with the epiphany cpu
<b1s> I'm trying to do this with coprthr 2 and I have been able to get it working for atleast your basic "Hello world"
<b1s> So natural next step is to try something more complicated, but I'm stuck with the path to includes I guess being somehow incorrect.
<b1s> Maybe I should actually try to add the same includes to this hello world and see if they work there.
<b1s> Yeah it fails in that too.
<LeMike_> Hello. Is it possible to open a new window in a screen and execute a command in it? Within a screen, I want to execute a script, that opens several windows each with a ssh connection to my servers.
<lotuspsychje> !cron | LeMike_
<ubottu> LeMike_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<EriC^^> LeMike_: do you have the "screen" script that opens the ssh and makes the windows (in the same terminal i assume)
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> oh wait, you said several windows each
<lotuspsychje> b1s: for the compiling part, we cant really support, but do ask about ubuntu issues you experience, detailed
<LeMike_> yee EriC^^ . Like "screen -t first-server ssh first-server" but this fails or gets stuck somewhere.
<EriC^^> LeMike_: you could do #!/bin/bash gnome-terminal -e "screen first-server" & gnome-terminal -e "screen second-server" &
<LeMike_> EriC^^: Thing is not every employee has gnome so I am stuck to a simple shell and thought screen could help me out here
<EriC^^> when the ssh closes, the terminal will close (so you won't get the scrollback) if you need it just use gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'screen first-server; bash'" &
<EriC^^> LeMike_: if you want to open a window for each ssh then you need to run the terminal program, i'd think
<b1s> Yeah. I get it.
<LeMike_> hm. with window I mean the screen windows. That you open via keyboard "C-A, c"
<EriC^^> LeMike_: gnome-terminal or any terminal, see the manpage on how to give it a starting command to run
<EriC^^> LeMike_: ohh ok
<LeMike_> EriC^^: you can also open them when you are within a screen and run "screen -t foo zsh" then you have a window with zsh open (as you see using C-a, "). But when I do the same with "ssh foo-server" then it won't give me a proper shell.
<LeMike_> Is this even the right place to ask for it?
<lotuspsychje> LeMike_: there is also #openssh if you like
<new_to_ubuntu> Hey guys! can someone tell me how can i contribute to ubuntu and where to start?
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | new_to_ubuntu
<ubottu> new_to_ubuntu: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: any direction you wanna start with?
<EriC^^> LeMike_: what happens when you try? here or ##linux yeah
<Sterist> any accurate s.m.a.r.t. programs? "Disks" seems to report hard drives of all ages and wear levels as pre-fail and old age
<EriC^^> Sterist: did you try smartctl of smartmontools package?
<new_to_ubuntu> thanks ubottu :D lotuspsychje no
<LeMike_> lotuspsychje: oh, wait. with "mosh" it is working o,O guess I stick to that
<Sterist> no, please tell me they're not CLI lol
<LeMike_> Nice, thanks all :)
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: we welcome you to the ubuntu community
<new_to_ubuntu> :D
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: are you on unity?
<Sterist> negative.
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-disk-utility | Sterist
<ubottu> Sterist: gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.1-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 227 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<EriC^^> Sterist: it's cli but it's just a command you run and it gives the output in a nice format
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: the tools EriC^^ provided are more advanced to what you need
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: so recommended the cli way
<Sterist> right. installing now
<Sterist> do you know the command offhand?
<erle-> Are there any tips to improve Gnome performance in Virtualbox? (Guest Additions are installed and working.)
<erle-> The flash when pressing the Screenshot key is incredibly slow, halting the system for seconds.
<lotuspsychje> erle-: to improve virtual, tweak your physical system
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | erle-
<ubottu> erle-: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (artful), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> erle-: more ram, ssd,swap,system cleaning,etc
<erle-> it has 4 GB (host has 8), i7 etc.
<erle-> with other Desktops it works perfectly
<erle-> the problem can be reduced to video acceleration
<erle-> (Mate has no problems whatsoever)
<lotuspsychje> erle-: your on 17.10?
<erle-> yes
<erle-> I am specifically asking about Gnome Shell
<lotuspsychje> erle-: wayland or xorg?
<erle-> because it requires advanced video
<erle-> VBox guest can only Xorg
<lotuspsychje> erle-: well in my case gnome eats alot of cpu in htop
<Sterist> should smartctl be ran as sudo?
<lotuspsychje> !man | Sterist
<ubottu> Sterist: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<erle-> CPU is not the problem at all, lotuspsychje
<erle-> the exact same Guest has no problems with Mate Desktop
<lotuspsychje> erle-: mate is lightweight, gnome is not really right
<erle-> same problem on all hosts (Windows/Linux, Nvidia/Intel graphics, Wayland/Xorg)
<lotuspsychje> erle-: wich graphics chipset your on?
<erle-> three hosts:
<Sterist> ugh I really hate CLI
<erle-> 1st: windows+i7+8GB+intelgraphics
<erle-> 2nd:  linux+i7+16GB+intelgraphics+wayland
<erle-> 3rd: linux+phenom2+16GB+nividia+xorg
<ducasse> Sterist: some options require sudo and some don't, iirc
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: sudo smartctl -i /dev/sdc (your drive letter here)
<Sterist> sda
<lotuspsychje> erle-: with those specs, should run virtual fine, so i guess the intel graphics are bottleneck?
<Sterist> got it, sudo was needed. seems smartctl reports exactly the same as "Disks" with everything either pre-fail or old age, when almost no values are anywhere near bad ranges and no errors
<lotuspsychje> erle-: drivers & systems up to date to latest?
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: tell us why you think you have bad sectors?
<Sterist> both on my 8 year old HDD and 6 month old SSD
<Sterist> I don't have any reason to believe I do or don't have bad sectors, it's just odd that the prognosis is always the same regardless of drive
<erle-> lotuspsychje, no, the problem is Virtualbox alone
<erle-> natively, Gnome runs fine on all of them
<erle-> the virtual video acceleration is the problem
<lotuspsychje> erle-: perhaps the #vbox guys might know some usefull tweaks?
<Sterist> raw values appear to be read correctly, but the diagnosis seems to have no regard for values
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Sterist> for example, "read error rate" of 0 somehow equates to "pre-fail"
<Sterist> absolutely bonkers! lol
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: for more detailed information about hardware, you can try also ##hardware those guys are specialized
<Sterist> good to know! thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: for more info about ubuntu and packages, feel free to ask here
<pennTeller> Guys do you know how to improve the thumb rejection in a trackpad? I would like to rest my thumb on the trackpad and still be able to move the pointer with my index finger like in Mac Os
<lotuspsychje> pennTeller: this what you looking for? https://askubuntu.com/questions/931761/how-to-fix-palm-rejection-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<spq> hi, how can i switch back to /etc/network/interfaces in 17.10 ?
<pennTeller> lotuspsychje, thank you. It is very close to what I need yes
<spq> (or otherwise, can i use systemd-network or netplan to create tun/tap interfaces)
<spq> (if i can do that in netplan, then i also need to be able to configure an ethernet interface to have a direct peer and not a netmask)
<ikonia> spq: it should work if you just use it, there have been persistent on / off bugs conflicting with network manager for all ubuntu's time using it, I normally find it better to disable network manager IF you're not planning to use it, but that is just a personal thing
<ikonia> keep in mind that network manager also interacts with things like dnsmasq
<ikonia> spq: I thought current network manager version would support tun devices ?
<spq> ikonia: it is for a server, so no nwmgr
<ikonia> spq:....then why do you think the interface file is not working ?
<spq> ikonia: there is no ifupdown
<spq> and not /etc/network/interfaces file
<spq> -t
<ikonia> spq: it's managed via systemd now is it not ?
<spq> i don't know, ubuntu changed stuff, the web says me, we should use netplan now but i doubt it has all the equired features
<apb1963>  ubuntu 16.04 LTS: setup bind9 to be authoritative, but it's not authoritative - I'm having several issues.  The first one that needs resolving is what dig says: ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: REFUSED, id: 2222  named.conf.options here: https://pastebin.com/TCvvkwCV
<ikonia> apb1963: you need to explain the problem a little more detailed
<Tenacious-Techhu> How do I set xdg-settings for all users?
<apb1963> ikonia, I'm pretty sure all the details are there... what else would you like to know?
<ikonia> apb1963: setup bind to be authorive, but it's not...., you're getting a refusal for querys, but you're not stating what you're looking up and against what instance, eg: the command you are running
<ikonia> apb1963: you're also not showing the logs to show us what bind thinks is happening
<ikonia> also is 192.168/24 a valid option, should it not be a true cidr block, of 192.168.0.0./24
<ikonia> should you not be using the ACL name rather than the subnet too? is that not why you defined the ACL ?
<EriC^^> Tenacious-Techhu: how are you setting it for 1 user?
<apb1963> ikonia, I was wondering about the cidr block myself, I copied it; I suspect it defaults to 0 when not specified.  However... it's a good thing to check to be sure.
<apb1963> ikonia, I changed it... no difference in results.
<apb1963> ikonia, The additional details you requested: https://pastebin.com/8uLdkjhz
<Tenacious-Techhu> EriC^^, when I do "xdg-settings set <whatever>", it seems to only apply to that one user; it doesn't apply to other users, for some reason.
<Cheguacamole> excuse me i'm fairly new, can someone please teach me the ignore command, someone is driving me nuts on an unregulated channel
<EriC^^> Cheguacamole: /ignore nick
<Cheguacamole> sweet ty kindly
<MrJones> my crontab -e doesn't run, what can I do about it? the syslog has mentions for various cron scripts but not any @daily entries apart from popularity-contest so I suspect it isn't even attempted to run for some reason
<MrJones> is there some obvious reason why crontab -e for root wouldn't be run by default?
<EriC^^> MrJones: type "crontab -l | nc termview.me 9999"
<EriC^^> MrJones: type "sudo crontab -l | nc termview.me 9999"
<MrJones> doesn't that pipe it in plain text to some bogus internet service?
<EriC^^> not bogus internet service, it's a legitimate pastebin for helping others
<MrJones> EriC^^: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/jJn96P1blEw4D1Sdzf2Lig
<MrJones> when I just paste /bin/bash /srv/proxy-restart.sh > /dev/null 2>&1 into my terminal and press enter it works as intended
<MrJones> and syslog mentions hourly and even weekly: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/rigZ2gxbzzhafClyq1kpyA but no mention of daily except for popularity-contest (which seems to be an unrelated preinstalled script)
<MrJones> which makes me suspect that the crontab -e contents aren't even properly put into whatever central thing they need to be put to run daily
<MrJones> or some other obvioous thing I might have missed that needs enabling first
<EriC^^> MrJones: try sudo grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<tacomaster> I am having issues with speeds on a intel centrino ultimate-n 6300 under linux and wanted to see if anyone can help me out. Its been a while since it has been in my laptop running ubuntu but it was running at over 100Mbps but now I cant get it over 34Mbps. Trying to see if there is any tweaking I can do for this?
<MrJones> EriC^^: same output minus the last line Nov 26 21:44:47 Ubuntu-1704-zesty-64-minimal crontab[32552]: (root) LIST (root)
<tacomaster> I have found that it uses the iwlwifi driver
<EriC^^> MrJones: what about ls -l /var/spool/crontab/root; cat /var/spool/crontab/root ?
<MrJones> EriC^^: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/Mex9l7OeaV4sVXeojyIwiw
<MrJones> (I corrected the path to the existing /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root )
<EriC^^> the permissions look fine, maybe it just hasn't run yet?
<EriC^^> did you try "* * * * * /bin/bash ...." as a test?
<EriC^^> that should run every minute
<necrogami> Anyone have any idea how to disable the popup for display arrangement when 17.10 detects a new display attached?
<necrogami> It keeps killing my triple monitor setup by putting it to mirror or laptop display only or external only whenever it comes out of sleep mode
<MrJones> EriC^^: I tried */5 * * * * now, it should run in <2 minutes
<MrJones> every minute might be a bad idea, it's not the fastest job and it'll probably break oddly if it runs in parallel
<necrogami> Also does anyone have any idea how to prevent gpu-manager from killing my xorg.conf on EVERY reboot
<Tenacious-Techhu> EriC^^, how do I get it to apply across all users?
<akik> necrogami: you can set the config file immutable so it doesn't change
<necrogami> if i do that it won't boot
<MrJones> EriC^^: it appeared in /var/log/syslog now, so I guess that's progress.. it doesn't look like it actually ran properly tho :-/
<EriC^^> Tenacious-Techhu: i couldn't find a 'proper' way on google, an idea i had was to add it to /etc/profile as xdg-settings set ... (that file gets run as every user logs in)
<Ben64> MrJones: take out the redirect
<necrogami> akik: it crashes on starting session / starting nvidia something ... i can't remember exactly i'd have to set it reboot, and then reboot into recovery to fix
<Tenacious-Techhu> EriC^^, is there something that can be done to the skel about it?
<akik> necrogami: what is gpu-manager used for? can you disable it?
<necrogami> i've commented out the /etc/init/ file .. honestly i don't know what else is caling it.
<necrogami> akik: ^
<EriC^^> Tenacious-Techhu: /etc/profile is nicer cause it works for many shells i think
<MrJones> Ben64: same result (appears in syslog but script didn't work), but syslog says this additional line now: (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<EriC^^> MrJones: define didn't work
<MrJones> EriC^^: it restarts a service and I can see by checking the service uptime that it didn't restart
<MrJones> when I run it manually, everything works as intended
<Ben64> probably bad script then
<EriC^^> MrJones: do you have a > /tmp/cronlog 2>&1 at the end of the line?
<MrJones> no I removed all redirects now since Ben64 asked me to
<EriC^^> if not add one and check the file after it runs
<akik> necrogami: try disabling gpu-manager and see if it's needed
<necrogami> That's the problem, i can't disable it because i can't find what's calling it
<akik> necrogami: if it's systemd in 17.10, then systemctl disable service
<apb1963> MTA = Mail Transfer Agent
<MrJones> jesus
<MrJones> it's that bs again
<Tenacious-Techhu> EriC^^, I'm not sure what you mean; how is what is in "/etc/profile" at all a replacement for the skel?
<MrJones> EriC^^: /usr/local/bin is not in $PATH for cron, that's why it didn't work >.>
<MrJones> I forgot that can happen
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> always use full paths
<MrJones> why is it like that anyway? that's not the first time that bites me ._.
<Ben64> it's a different environment
<MrJones> yes but why does it have to be stupid :|
<MrJones> anyway, thanks a lot for the help
<EriC^^> Tenacious-Techhu: /etc/skel/ gets copied to the user home dir when you create a user, /etc/profile gets run every time a user log ins, and supports many shells
<MrJones> hm
<MrJones> but I take it @daily isn't supported either then?
<MrJones> since that didn't show up in syslog unlike */5 * * * *
<MrJones> I guess I can rewrite using the * notation, I just find the @ things more readable
<EriC^^> MrJones: it should be, it might not have run yet, you can use "0 0 * * *" instead of @daily if you want
<MrJones> EriC^^: no it hasn't turned up in the syslog for a couple of days
<MrJones> so it's definitely something else than just a lack of waiting time
<Tenacious-Techhu> EriC^^, I asked about the skel because I was wondering if there was a way to make new users have the correct xdg-settings.
<EriC^^> Tenacious-Techhu: i know
<necrogami> akik: this is what happens when I disabled gpu-manager or set xorg.conf immutable https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/UG88tWEddanSEBmMnsQdMpJ3SMFspphTtKEogxIjZW1
<akik> necrogami: sorry, maybe someone else knows how to fix it
<akik> necrogami: i had gpu-manager on 14.04 and disabling it didn't cause that kind of problem
<akik> necrogami: does it remove the config also if you put it into /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<necrogami> Not tired that but I'm trying to run my whole config
<akik> necrogami: yes it can also be in one file under xorg.conf.d
<necrogami> akik: xorg.conf.d does not exist
<akik> necrogami: yes. create it
<necrogami> What permissions should it have?
<akik> necrogami: just normal directory 755, file 644
<Tenacious-Techhu> EriC^^, then is it something that can be done in the skel somewhere, or not?
<necrogami> akik: copying my backup xorg.conf to xorg.conf.d/mine.conf causes the same error as before
<akik> necrogami: and you enabled the gpu-manager service again?
<necrogami> it was disabled
<necrogami> i re-enabled rebooted same
<necrogami> i removed the mine.conf
<necrogami> rebooted and it was fine
<akik> necrogami: so now you're back in square one and everything works?
<necrogami> yep
<brym> anyone have any tips for a corrupted package cache in 16.04.3?
<EriC^^> brym: rm the list and run apt update?
<brym> EriC^^: tried. results in more corrupted error messages.
<EriC^^> you ran sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* ?
<EriC^^> and ../lists/partial/* ?
<brym> ah, nope. not the whole lot. i'll do that now
<Bashing-om> brym: try as ' sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sidp apt update ' .
<Bashing-om> sudo*
<codevisionary> hi
<codevisionary> 1102 users, 0 active?
<codevisionary> nice.
<spq> is äsystemd the right place to ask systemd-networkd specific questions or should i ask here?
<brym> lies. at least 4 active in the last 10 minutes ;)
<codevisionary> ah.
<akik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<codevisionary> where do you get stats?
<oerheks> stats of what? http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<codevisionary> of how mnay users are active?
<codevisionary> many*
<akik> codevisionary: we're active. do you have a support question?
<oerheks> mabe your irc client has a plugin for that
<codevisionary> I actually didn't realize this was a support only channel, I apologize.
<brym> cache updated. thanks muchly gents
<codevisionary> is there something I can install to easily fix broken packages via command line in ubuntu?
<codevisionary> I remember there being a simple way, but don't remember what it was
<codevisionary> when I apt-get update, some packages aren't even found. I want to remove those as well
<EriC^^> codevisionary: run "     (sudo apt-get update; cat /etc/apt/sources.list; tail -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*) |& nc termview.me 9999    "
<EriC^^> codevisionary: paste the link it gives you here
<codevisionary> http://termview.me/r6iy/
<codevisionary> the razer stuff is for my keyboard, but recently decided to stop working.
<codevisionary> and a couple more packages are no longer available
<EriC^^> codevisionary: did you include the ( ) 's ?
<QwertyChouskie> I'm having an issue with my Ubuntu laptop, the FS ends up mounted as RO instead of RW, any ideas? dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26053822/
<codevisionary> yes.
<QwertyChouskie> It seems /dev/sda9 is being remounted multiple times
<QwertyChouskie> What could cause that?
<EriC^^> codevisionary: try just "sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termview.me 9999"
<QwertyChouskie> I can get it to finish booting by running "sudo mount --verbose -o remount,rw /"
<QwertyChouskie> But I don't want to have to do that every boot... :/
<codevisionary> http://termview.me/xl7r/
<codevisionary> that is not at all what I see when I do apt-get update
<EriC^^> QwertyChouskie: bad wire or something?
<codevisionary> I get tons of warnings
<QwertyChouskie> EriC^^: It's a laptop
<EriC^^> QwertyChouskie: did you smart test the drive?
<QwertyChouskie> And everything seems fine once I manually remount and go into the system
<oerheks> lot of elementary-os stuff ..
<QwertyChouskie> I'll check
<EriC^^> codevisionary: try sudo apt-get update |& nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> QwertyChouskie: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<codevisionary> http://termbin.com/edmy
<codevisionary> it's not a really big deal but it's preventing my auto updater from running, I have to do apt-get full-upgrade every time
<EriC^^> codevisionary: try running sudo apt-get update and manually paste the errors in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<oerheks> only https://launchpad.net/~nvbn-rm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa has no xenial candidates
<codevisionary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26053905/
<QwertyChouskie> EriC^^: I just used GSmartControl to run a quick self-test and it tested good
<oerheks> oh finally, the errors
<EriC^^> codevisionary: do you need packages from those razerutils and nvbn-rm ppa's?
<codevisionary> no longer needing razer packages, but I'm not even sure what nvbn-rm is for?
<codevisionary> I think it's for everpad/evernote
<codevisionary> which I tried to install and it didn't work.
<codevisionary> I'm afraid to purge or remove anything without accidentally destroying my system
<EriC^^> codevisionary: you won't
<EriC^^> codevisionary: type sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | codevisionary
<ubottu> codevisionary: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<QwertyChouskie> EriC^^: Here are the potentially relevant lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26054014/
<codevisionary> tyvm Eric
<hellimod> The drone is broken
<QwertyChouskie> EriC^^ Here are the potentially relevant lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26054014/
<ksbalaji> I use 16.04. I meddled with compiz to get cube. I lost wall as well as windows gui. Now I am in prompt mode only :(. How to reconfigure display please?
<ikonia> ksbalaji: look at the logs to find out why it's not booting the desktop
<ikonia> fix that first
<ksbalaji> ikonia: I get the desktop, but only unable to see windows I open.
<ksbalaji> ikonia: How to see logs please?
<ikonia> ksbalaji: you just said "now I@m in a prompt mode only"
<ikonia> ksbalaji: thats quite different than geting the desktop
<oerheks> rm  -rf ~/.compiz  ~/.config/compiz-1 # logout/login again
<ksbalaji> ikonia: Ah! I rebooted to this prompt mode to login irssi.
<ikonia> oerheks: a simpler approach which I feel will work better than where I was going
<ksbalaji> ikonia: This is the only method I know of to get to chat with you.
<ikonia> ksbalaji: what you've just said makes no sense. I've dropped out of the desktop mode to boot into the shell so I can launch irssi to talk to you
<ikonia> ksbalaji: I suggest you follow what oerheks suggested as a quick resolution
<uRock> Is there a meta package for installing Artful's kernel in 16.04?
<ikonia> uRock: you don't do that
<oerheks> uRock, no, but there is a HWE extention, not sure it gives artfull 4.13 ..
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<uRock> That's what I was looking for. Thanks oerheks
<ksbalaji> Thanks. I shall write down the command, quit irssi, type the command and run it. Is there a way I can stay logged in irssi and also run the above command?
<ikonia> ksbalaji: why don't you just do it from the desktop where you can have multiple shells open
<JoshuaD> you can also press ctrl + z to suspend irssi and get back to a console. After you're run the command, you can type "fg" to resume irssi
<uRock> oerheks, you're correct. still on 4.10*
<necrogami> Does anyone know how to configure the display arrangement popup for a triple monitor setup? (17.10)
<ksbalaji> ikonia: i think I am not able to state the problem to you. I have now rebooted into prompt mode to log into irssi. But, if I did a regular bootup, I land up with a desktop display where I am unable to view any application I launch. Do I make sense please?
<ikonia> ksbalaji: no, as you said you had a desktop a minute ago,
<ikonia> you've changed your story 3 times,
<ikonia> ksbalaji: just run the command and you'll be fine
<oerheks> alt f2; terminal # or ctrl alt T
<ksbalaji> ok. I shall to get out of irssi to type that command.
<Tenacious-Techhu> How do I modify the configuration files adduser copies when creating a new user?
<bcowan> Tenacious-Techhu, usually they are stored in /etc/skel
<Tenacious-Techhu> Right, but even of those areas are mostly empty, stuff is still created; where do those come from?
<timyp> #freebsd
<Blade2021> Hi all
<Blade2021> got a quick question
#ubuntu 2018-11-19
<Avion> so I booted off of a, flash drive. I wanted to backup onto another stress but it won't recognize them. any of them. So I backed up the few files I had onto the windows partition.
<Avion> Ben64: ubu18.04 wont boot. Here's the screen pastebin.. i dont understand it.  Something about Could not get UEFI db list  &  *ERROR* failed to blank crtcl    https://m.imgur.com/JFgSXyS
<Avion> still wondering.
<Perdellian> okay, that did it -- forgot the "none luks" in crypttab
<NewToLubuntu> I need some advice on tracking down and removing some adware which has snuck onto my lubuntu OS
<NewToLubuntu> I'm afraid to use xkill to close it because it randomly vanishes on its own after a few seconds and if I kill the desktop then I need to restart everything
<NewToLubuntu> plus xkill wouldn't prevent it from relaunching next bootup I don't think
<NewToLubuntu> I'm wondering if there is a similar command to xkill but which instead of killing an application, simply helps me identify it on the task manager
<Tin_man> NewToLubuntu, is the adware in your browser?
<akemAcer> Hey, i use x11vnc over my lan however it's kinda slow responding...any way around this?
<akemAcer> I tried to look at the options but didn't find anything interesting, what i tried doesn't change anything.
<NewToLubuntu> I think I've noticed that it pops up even when my browser is minimized
<NewToLubuntu> but that could still be part of the browser
<NewToLubuntu> checked Firefox add-ons and don't see anything listed though
<OerHeks> NewToLubuntu, delete your ~/.mozilla folder and ./config/mozilla/  and restart FF
<OerHeks> but without 'what afdware' information, it is a guess
<OerHeks> -f
<anvil_> hey, i think my nvidia cards are conflicting
<anvil_> on one (MSI 1030) i can see my whole display, while on the other (EVGA 1060) i just see a cursor, with a black screen underneath it
<anvil_> i've apt-get updated and upgraded and there wasn't a nouveau update or anything idk
<johnc--> hello room, i used this script https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5fbM2CK6Kq/ for checking & starting whether mysql is down or not, when mysql is down i can receive mail, but mysql is not started. The user who runs the cron command have sudo access. Is there anything worng on the script?
<NewToLubuntu> Oerheks does deleting mozilla folder mean FF would reinstall it?
<OerHeks> NewToLubuntu, no, you just lose all plugins/malware/data
<OerHeks> this ~/.<folder> is just user data
<OerHeks> + hidden
<NewToLubuntu> I just did 'show hidden' in my home folder, not sure where to go from there
<NewToLubuntu> ah it seems ~ will insert home/username
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks>  /home/$USER/.cache
<OerHeks>  /home/$USER/.mozilla
<NewToLubuntu> I deleted ~/.mozilla but there was no  mozilla folder in /.config/
<NewToLubuntu> just deleted /cache/
<NewToLubuntu> okay so I'll restart and see if it continues to show up. I haven't timed it or anyhting, kinda random
<NewToLubuntu> the effect seems to be if I click it, it brings up a web page that it advertised, if I ignore it, it eventually goes away
<NewToLubuntu> just really annoying
<OerHeks> sorry, not config, but cache
<OerHeks> cache is less important here
<NewToLubuntu> I deleted the ENTIRE cache.. hope that's not a problem
<OerHeks> nope, it will be recreated, when an application starts, it performs a check, like after new install
<OerHeks> linux is awesome in that matter
<NewToLubuntu> yeah I'm erasing all the default stuff again
<OerHeks> but are you sure it showes up when your brower starts? or random?
<NewToLubuntu> it's hard to tell since I usually bring up the browser right away when I come on
<NewToLubuntu> all I know is it will appear if the browser is minimized and cover up the pidgin IRC
<NewToLubuntu> but that could still be browser-originating
<NewToLubuntu> so far so good... but it will take some lurking to be sure
<NewToLubuntu> in the meanwhile... do you know if there is a way to not get pidgin chatrooms to close when I close the buddy list?
<NewToLubuntu> I used to be able to close teh buddy list in windows and it wouldn't shut down the program, but seems to work differently here
<OerHeks> lets see: "Go to Tools > Preferences. In the Interface tab look for "Show system tray icon:" And set it as Always. "
<NewToLubuntu> oh shi, all my bookmarks are gone...
<NewToLubuntu> system tray trick appears to have fixed it, just closed my buddy list and the room didn't close...
<NewToLubuntu> most excellent
<ZPQ> Hi, is it possible to enable luks on a partition and keep the data on it?
<swashdev> Hey guys!  So I've got a fresh-ish Xubuntu installation and I'm trying to get Wine working.  I followed the instructions at https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu but on the last step I get the error "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."  What do?
<ZPQ> swashdev: looks like everyone is sleeping..
<ZPQ> swashdev: and no, I have not played with wine
<swashdev> that's fine.  I can wait.
<ZPQ> Mon Nov 19 04:24:52 CET 2018
<ZPQ> over here
<guiverc> swashdev, have you tried `sudo apt -f install`  (ie. --fix-broken)
<swashdev> Well, that gives me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<thebope> hello, where are roots ssh keys stored?
<guiverc> swashdev, trying pastebinit the output - I'll have a look
<thebope> I'd like to copy them to my home directory so I can turn off root ssh access on a new vps
<guiverc> sorry for english - i've a headache & not realyy with it
<thebope> ahh in /root
<thebope> okay, looks like I got it
<swashdev> guiverc: There ya go https://pastebin.com/tanQZUMy
<swashdev> Also don't worry about bad English--I live with native speakers who can barely string a f***ing sentence together.
<thebope> man, it's nice being root and not having to type sudo all the time though
<guiverc> swashdev, what are you running?  cosmic (18.10)? & can you please pastebin for me `apt-cache policy wine-stable winehq-stable`
<guiverc> (it's asking for a later wine-stable that exists in default repo's - https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine-stable)
<swashdev> I don't know how to check what version of Ubuntu I'm running actually.
<guiverc> `lsb_release -a`  will tell you
<swashdev> oh damn, okay
<swashdev> 18.04.1 LTS
<swashdev> guiverc and this is the pastebin for that: https://pastebin.com/0rjavuEP
<guiverc> swashdev can you please pastebin the install (without --install-recommends) - I'm used to seeing a lot more detail that seems to be missing from your output
<swashdev> guiverc: It actually gives exactly the same output either way.
<guiverc> yeah i'm confused swashdev; it wants wine-stable 3.0.3~cosmic (a 18.10 package) but apt-cache policy shows that package available..  it could be just the winehq is geared only for 18.10, not your 18.04 but sorry I can't see the issue  (unless it's my headache..)
<swashdev> hmm
<ZPQ> why it's asking for a 18.10 package in 18.04? thats wierd
<guiverc> the repo you added (winehq) is for cosmic or at least looks that way https://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Emulators:/Wine:/Debian/Ubuntu_18.10_standard/
<ZPQ> swashdev: have you added any repo or ppa for wine?
<guiverc> if you followed instructions - check it (eg. https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu has your link, but in the 18.10 section)
<swashdev> Okay, so here's what happened: On my initial attempt for some reason I thought that my Ubuntu had been upgraded to 18.10, so I assumed those were the instructions I had to follow
<swashdev> now that I know I'm on 18.04 I'm following the instructions for <18.10
<swashdev> It's doing _something_, so hopefully it works this time.
<ZPQ> swashdev: ah, that explains it all
<swashdev> Alright, it looks like it installed.  Thanks ZPQ, guiverc.  I hope I didn't make your headache worse.
<ZPQ> swashdev: np
<alazy> An app (Tizonia) doesn't seem to be reading its config file. To narrow down the problem I'd like to see if the file is read at all. What's a good way to detect that?
<alazy> Found it: inotifywait -e open /path
<geirha> you could also try running the program with strace
<element115> un
<element115> f
<pabed> hi guys , I upgraded ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04 but I don't know why my control box " minimize , maximize , close moved from left to right how should I do revert it to left?
<Randolf> I'm using Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.  On my laptop, I'm finding that OpenSSL is out of date at 1.0.2n.  Shouldn't "apt" be able to get me to OpenSSL 1.1.1 (which was released in September 2018)?  I've already run the "apt update" command.
<Randolf> Thanks in advance.
<Ben64> 18.04 has 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.1
<Randolf> Actually, I'm using 18.04.1 LTS according to the Settings.
<Randolf> 1.1.0g isn't good enough because it doesn't support TLSv1.3.
<Randolf> OpenSSL 1.1.1 does.
<RoscoePColtrane> Randolf: if the version offered by ubuntu repositories isn't new enough for you...manually compile and install the newest version available on the website
<Ben64> or upgrade to cosmic
<lightblue> Randolf, if the 1.1.1 is in the ubuntu repository you can install with apt, if not you can't.
<lightblue> Randolf, however if it's not in the repo, you can manually build it from source and install
<Ben64> probably not the best idea with openssl
<Ben64> lots of things rely on it
<lightblue> Randolf, currently the newest version of openssl in the repo for 18.04 LTS is "openssl/bionic-updates,bionic-security,now 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.1"
<lightblue> Randolf, maybe 1.1.0 is good for you?
<crmlt> How should I configure dsncrypt proxy on ubuntu 18.04?
<JFox762> so when I type lsblk... i noticed that it pulls up a lot of "loop" entries
<JFox762> Are these related to SNAP packs?
<JFox762> is there a way to list lsblk and exclude "loop" entries from the list?
<EriC^^> JFox762: what are you actually trying to do?
<JFox762> i just dont like the output of seeing all the loop entries
<Faults> Snaps create those extra "loops" in there... I have found that annoying too
<JFox762> is it possible to exclude that from the output?
<JFox762> im not sure if there is a flag for it
<AndyChow888> A flag?
<TJ-> JFox762: "lsblk -e 7 ..."
<JFox762> thanx
<JFox762> can you explain how that works though?
<JFox762> i understand -e = exclude
<JFox762> but 7?
<TJ-> JFox762: the major-number for loop devices. Do "ls -l /dev/loop*"
<TJ-> JFox762: all system devices have a major number that denotes the underlying driver. They also have a minor number which is unique for each actual device
<JFox762> so snappacks all use a similar driver?
<JFox762> or rather the loops do?
<AndyChow888> The loops are required to distance the snaps from the system.
<JFox762> are snappacks similar to a portableapp?
<TJ-> loopdev is the driver for mounting files as block devices
<TJ-> loops have nothing at all to do with security
<AndyChow888> Loops are created by snaps for security. In the snap sense, they have something to do with security.
<AndyChow888> A portableapp is not necessarily containerized. It runs on the regular kernel, so no JFox762
<Randolf> lightblue: OpenSSL 1.1.0 does not support TLSv1.3 -- that's what OpenSSL 1.1.1 brings to the table.
<TJ-> Grrr, system hangs!
<zetheroo> if there is a problem with a users profile being loaded after login which log would be the best to have a look at?
<madsj> When you first start XFCE, you're prompted about the panel (default, or custom). Is there a way to force the default? I'm provisioning some machines.
<Cybertinus> hi! I've got a Ubuntu 12.04 machine in production. It is still posibble to upgrade this to Ubuntu 14.04 or is a reinstall my only option at this point?
<lotus|NUC> Cybertinus: are you on ESM?
<Cybertinus> and rest assured: when this machine is running 14.04 I will be upgrading to 16.04 and 18.04 right away
<Cybertinus> lotus|NUC: I don't know what ESM is
<lotus|NUC> !esm | Cybertinus
<ubottu> Cybertinus: Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<Cybertinus> ah
<Cybertinus> no, I am not
<lotus|NUC> Cybertinus: cause 12.04 is end of life
<Cybertinus> I know, that's why I've been given the glorious task of upgrading the machine :)
<lotus|NUC> Cybertinus: in production this is a risk to keep using, would you still trust your machine to upgrade?
<lotus|NUC> Cybertinus: in your case i would consider a clean install 14.04 or higher
<Cybertinus> lotus|NUC: the machine is running internally, it isn't connected to the big bad internet, so yeah, I still trust it
<lotus|NUC> !ltsupgrade | Cybertinus okay!
<ubottu> Cybertinus okay!: Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<lotus|NUC> !eolupgrade | Cybertinus this
<ubottu> Cybertinus this: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotus|NUC> Cybertinus: sorry, the last trigger
<Cybertinus> lotus|NUC: ok, great. Thank you, this is helpfull
<zetheroo> I just noticed that /var/log/lastlog is over 500GB in size - that's not normal is it?
<Cybertinus> that's not normal indeed
<TJ-> zetheroo: sounds like logrotate isn't doing its job, or you've gone in for extreme logging
<elias_a> How does Deja-Dup calculate the value of progress bar in GUI? It seems to show quite a low value compared to the amount of data already backed up.
<zetheroo> TJ-: what do you mean by 'extreme logging'?
<TJ-> zetheroo: debug log_level for example
<zetheroo> oh ok
<zetheroo> I don't think the user of this PC is doing that sorta thing.
<zamba> i have a strange problem.. i'm running 18.04 desktop.. and now and then the machine crashes entirely (no signal output).. but this also completely kills the layer-2 networking and my internet connection
<TJ-> zetheroo: I've had systems fail to boot due to extreme logging from systemd causing timeouts of devices
<zamba> if i disconnect the network cable then the network "wakes up again"
<TJ-> zamba: that suggests an electrical fault
<zamba> TJ-: oh?
<zamba> TJ-: of the server?
<TJ-> zamba: if the PC crashes it'd make sense it is the cause
<TJ-> zamba: and if it takes down the local wired ethernet network that suggests bad electrical things are happening
<TJ-> zamba: the ethernet port should be isolated through small transformers and capacitors, so something very wrong is happening
<zamba> it also takes down the wireless network.. i can see the SSIDs, but i can't connect
<BarnabasDK> zamba is it a laptop or a stationary?
<zamba> BarnabasDK: stationary
<zetheroo> TJ-: seems like the actual size of the file is a lot smaller ... du -h lastlog 48K	lastlog
<BarnabasDK> could be your PSU
<BarnabasDK> zamba, or overheating perhaps
<zamba> oh, nevermind.. the reason why i wasn't able to connect to the wireless was due to missing radius server
<zamba> as that is connected through wired connection on the same layer-2 network
<zamba> but the internet connection was also brought down
<zamba> and that was the other side of the router.. a different layer-2 network
<BarnabasDK> ah .. ok did you have a power out / brown out
<zamba> nope
<BarnabasDK> its unlikely that all your devices go wonky at once
<zamba> the second i disconnected the cable from the stationary, everything unfroze
<zamba> can also see the vpn tunnel being brought back up again after taht
<TJ-> zamba: if the AP is part of the switch/router where the faulty PC is connected, and there is an electrical fault, then losing the AP would be entirely possible
<BarnabasDK> have to agree with TJ- maybe try a different NIC port on your stationary and in the switch where it goes
<BarnabasDK> if you have it
<TJ-> zamba: what is the make/model of the PC that is failing?
<mahatic> After installing ubuntu 16.04 from an iso here - i have an empty /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory. Is this normal?
<mahatic> Also, after installing the latest LTS ubuntu 18 from here - http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ -> simple curl to https://github.com throws an error
<Mathisen> mahatic, yes and what error do you get with curl
<mahatic> openssl ssl_connect ssl_error_syscall
<mahatic> that's the one
<BarnabasDK> mahatic, the system sources are in /etc/apt/sources.list (the file)
<Mathisen> mahatic, are you on fully updated system when you get that error ?
<mahatic> Mathisen: yes, I installed the live-server and also the alternate server versions. And both of them throw that error on curl
<mahatic> BarnabasDK: Correct. I'm asking if there should be anything at all in "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" *directory*
<lotuspsychje> mahatic: i think there was a recent bug on server with sources
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: are you awake?
<TJ-> mahatic: grab some debug logs with "curl -v https://github.com >/dev/null" and show us
<TJ-> mahatic: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is for additional repositories to be added/removed without having to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> mahatic: e.g. add-apt-repository puts/removes files there
<mahatic> TJ-: Ubuntu18 - https://pastebin.com/AeCzZ76g
<mahatic> TJ-: Ubuntu16 - https://pastebin.com/pFwKab8n
<mahatic> TJ-: ack on sources.list.d info, Thanks
<Younder> I have a program (VariCAD) that can only read QT printers. I am using standard Ubuntu 18.04 with gnome. Is there a way ̈́to use QT printer drivers under gnome.
<bazhang> qt?
<Younder> yes
<bazhang> as in kde?
<Younder> yes
<bazhang> drivers are DE agnostic
<BarnabasDK> Younder, printing is done via CUPS / drivers from openprinting
<BarnabasDK> can you find your model of printer here ? http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Younder> BarnabasDK, Yes the problem I have is it doesn't use the gnome system printing dialog
<Younder> so I have to print to file and the print the file form anoter program
<Strykar> I'm looking for suggestions for a good weather app that can reside in the system tray on 18.10? ubuntu-weather-app and Meteo from the Ubuntu Software, install, but do not run
<BarnabasDK> Younder, could you try to edit the cupsd file
<TJ-> mahatic: your problem is a proxy: "proxy02.iind.intel.com:911"
<BarnabasDK> sudo vi /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<mahatic> TJ-: but it works alright in ubuntu16. I use proxy there too
<BarnabasDK> and add the line   Printcap /etc/printcap
<BarnabasDK> then restart cupsd
<BarnabasDK> sudo systemctl restart cups.service
<BarnabasDK> then restart your application
<lotuspsychje> Strykar: ive tested gnome weather, was pretty decent
<BarnabasDK> I have no way of verifying this
<TJ-> mahatic: I'd suspect due to the change to openssl 1.1 in 18.04
<mahatic> TJ-: hmm, any workaround for it?
<TJ-> mahatic: try testing it with openssl's s_client, as in "s_client -debug -connect proxy02.iind.intel.com:911"
<TJ-> mahatic: my guess is the ciphers or hashes offered by the proxy aren't matching what openssl is prepared to use. 16.04 shows it using "SSL connection using TLS1.2 / ECDHE_RSA_AES_128_GCM_SHA256"
<mahatic> TJ-: I'm not sure what's broken or how but when I try to install some packages it throws errors - https://pastebin.com/qSCrmiQi
<mahatic> I tried to use sudo apt-get -f and it doesn't help
<mahatic> TJ-: another question on ubuntu16. Should 16.04 come with any default gcc installation? Because I don't see any gcc installed
<BarnabasDK> mahatic, no you have to install that
<BarnabasDK> use the build-essentials package
<BarnabasDK> sudo apt install build-essential
<mahatic> BarnabasDK: ok, thanks
<BarnabasDK> it will give you gcc and the most common tools around it
<TJ-> mahatic: I'm not sure what is going on; I don't see any breaking issues between the ciphers supported in openssl in 16.04 and 18.04. Your internal proxy cipher (ECDHE_RSA_AES_128_GCM_SHA256) is supported in both for TLS v1.2
<TJ-> mahatic: ahhh, hang on, that is what github.com is offering, not your internal proxy. So, yes, it looks like your internal proxy is only offering weak ciphers that openssll 1.1 no longer supports
<TJ-> mahatic: try "openssl s_client -debug -connect proxy02.iind.intel.com" to see
<TJ-> mahatic: regarding 'gcc' - all the *-desktop packages depend on gcc so it should be installed for 'desktop' - possibly not for -server installs though
<zamba> TJ-: it's a lenovo thinkstation
<zamba> TJ-: embedded NIC
<howarth> Has anyone noticed that the dropbox_2018.11.08_amd64.deb from http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu seems to be broken on xenial?
<howarth> I have to revert back to dropbox_2015.10.28_amd64.deb in order for the dropbox menu to re-appear in the menu bar
<Strykar> lotuspsychje, what version of Ubuntu you on? It has errors on 18.10 - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bDj3ckHx2P/
<lotuspsychje> Strykar: im on 18.04.1
<Strykar> lotuspsychje, thanks, it's what I was looking for, I'll check github for issues
<lotuspsychje> Strykar: did you install git version or version from gnome software?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<howarth> posted upstream
<howarth> https://www.dropboxforum.com/t5/Installation-and-desktop-app/dropbox-2018-11-08-amd64-deb-doesn-t-produce-a-dropbox-menu-on/m-p/311824#M57655
<howarth> I suspect they borked the unity desktop support and only bothered testing against gnome
<the_drow> Do I need to set the locale to Hebrew or simply generate it?
<glaucom> hi all...
<glaucom> installed version 18.04 and i need install gnome
<glaucom> and receive this message https://pastebin.com/PgYr8QjQ
<Guest63847> hiya
<Guest63847> how can i remove dependencies when i installed and removed a snap?
<Guest63847> snap --help doesn
<Guest63847> `snap --help` doesn't give any obvious answers
<Guest63847> or does snap not enable dependency tracking?
<Guest63847> ah well, just removed everything in snap list
<glaucom> lol
<glaucom> ubuntu 18.04 broken packages ?
<glaucom> gnome : Depends: gnome-core (= 1:3.22+9)
<leftyfb> snaps install their dependences within the snap "container". If you remove a snap, all of it's components, settings and dependencies go with it
<Strykar> lotuspsychje, got the openweathermap working via gnome-tweaks, looks sweet - https://gitlab.com/jenslody/gnome-shell-extension-openweather
<NTQ> Hi. Is there a very simple tool which monitors external http(s) services and can be configured over a webinterface?
<NTQ> Munin is too complicated for that, monit isn't free for more than one server and monitorix seems not to be designed for Ubuntu in mind.
<Strykar> NTQ, https://my-netdata.io
<OerHeks> NTQ, i know only high classy tools, like zabbix or munin
<Strykar> if you want master-slave configs, munin is as easy as it gets. what's the issue with munin/
<NTQ> It is completely sufficient to test certain web addresses every few minutes.
<NTQ> I don't want to install slave nodes on every server. It should get a list of web site addresses and send an email if one of them does not answer or runs into a timeout.
<Strykar> NTQ, use a script - https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/84814/health-check-of-web-page-using-curl
<Ool> you can use the old Nagios3 package, is still present in bionic
<NTQ> Strykar: netdata looks very nice although it does more than I need. But I don't quite understand how to install only the data collecting part of it on a public server and connect it to our intranet server without making all statistics know to the public.
<sruli> I have a issue bootiing after kernel upgrade on 16.04. for the past few weeks on 4.4.0-138/138 keyboard did not work on plymouth screen and had low graphics with login loop at login screen so booted with 4.4.0-137, now same with 4.4.0-137 i have low graphics with login loop, disabled amdgpu in grub did not help' need some help please
<sruli> lotus|NUC: ^^ similar issue i had last time (same solution does not help) any ideas?
<Strykar> NTQ, use a script
<OerHeks> sruli, what happens with HWE kernel 4.15+ ?
<sruli> OerHeks: you mean i should use LTS Stack Entablement?
<OerHeks> sruli, i would, with amdgpu
<sruli> OerHeks: i will try but had major issues on a 18.04 machine where still need amdgpu blacklisted in grub for it to boot!
<OerHeks> amdgpu or nouveau ?
<sruli> OerHeks: amdgpu
<sruli> OerHeks: some errors on kernel build and "could not write to amd crash file..." (cannot scroll up  enough in tty to get exact error) output of /var/crash/amdgpu-pro-dkms.0.crash http://termbin.com/pzq2
<octo8> i installed ubuntu using etcher on an sd card, and when i boot from sd card, it shows grub instead of mac, when i exit from grub i go back to mac, i want to see an option for linux
<sruli> OerHeks: now boot hangs after "started update UTMP about system Runlevel changes"
<Strykar> if I setup different partitions for / /boot and /home and use FDE, will I have to enter more than one password on reboot?
<nacc> Strykar: if you are using full-disk encryption, then you just enter one password
<nacc> Strykar: well, your disk password and your login password, obviously
<destra> hello, im trying to install mysql on server 18.04 using mysql_secure_installation, but looks like password that I setup doesn't work when I mysql -u root -p
<NoImNotN1neVolt> then you did something wrong. uninstall and reinstall.
<destra> already 3 times
<destra> also tried power off power on xD
<NoImNotN1neVolt> then you're fundamentally misunderstanding something.
<destra> I disabled login outside localhost, but don't think this is matter, cuz ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<JimBuntu> See if the end of step 2 and the step 3 help you destra - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-18-04
<destra> not sure how can I misunderstood simple script :) maybe it just doesn't work?
<JimBuntu> root user probably isn't configured for login via password ^^
<destra> so why then it asks for: Please set the password for root here.
<destra> xD
<destra> well, gonna check thanks
<sruli> lightdm failed to start "start requests repeated too quickly"
<sruli> OerHeks: ^^
<coconut> octo8: on a mac you need the iso changed to an img image first.
<octo8> maybe i insalled the grup in the wrong place?
<coconut> octo8: does the mac still boot without usb plugged/
<coconut> ?
<octo8> yes
<octo8> if the sd card is present or not
<octo8> it always shows grup at first
<octo8> if i want to continue to mac, i just enter the command "exit"
<coconut> octo8: if that only happens when usb stick is pluggged than all is still fine.
<ZaZaQR> hello
<coconut> octo8: to make a live-usb with ubuntu to boot on mac, you have to make a img image first, and then put that img on the usb.
<coconut> you put an iso on usb now, which mac does not understand.
<sruli> cannot get lightdm to start, tried with and without amdgpu blacklisted in grub do difference 16.04 kernel 4.15.-38
<sruli> with amdgpu blacklisted in grub ai am able to get to low graphics login screen but cannot login, keeps asking for password
<sruli> status lightdm.service - PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.sso).... PAM adding faulty moudule: pam_wallet5.so , need some help please
<revmoo> how do I turn off the advertisements on login
<adrian_1908> what is this, MS Windows?
<zamba> doing I/O operations completely trashes my X
<zamba> what is going on here?
<zamba> i have a box with 12 GB RAM
<zamba> and SSD
<zamba> but the I/O operation i was performing was between two external hard drives
<adrian_1908> zamba: and X gets unresponsive or what? Shouldn't happen indeed.
<hateball> zamba: are you using gnome or?
<hateball> such issues are not uncommon in plasma with the indicator-applet
<zamba> adrian_1908: happens a lot.. graphics tear.. switching workspace is a dread
<zamba> hateball: i'm using gnome, yes
<hateball> ok, I've no experience with that
<hateball> I was thinking if it has a similar applet to show file copy progress and what not
<Strykar> nacc, thanks for clearing that up
<sruli> ioria: you around? have a similar issue to last time with amdgpu, hangs on boot, when i disable amdgpu i get low resolution screen eith login loop, upgraded kernel to enablement stack (i am on 16.04) donr know what else to try
<sruli> it seems all kernels from 4.4.0-138 and atleast from 4.15.0-38 have a issue with amdgpu, suffering on multiple machines 16.04 and 18.04 cannot boot to login screen' some boot with amdgpu blacklisted and some dont, this regression is not new there were others that complained here in the last few weeks and booted with older kernel, today the older kernel stopped working for me, any ideas?
<OerHeks> sruli, you termin talks about amdgpu-pro-17.10-429170 for kernel 4.15.0-39 .. maybe you want a newer version amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755 https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-20
<OerHeks> i was looking for all sorts of comments, untill i checked the driver version itself
<sruli> OerHeks: so i should install driver package from amd site?
<OerHeks> that is the pro driver ?
<OerHeks> it is not in our repos
<ryuo> sruli: have you tried booting with amdgpu.dc=0 or amdgpu.dc=1 ?
<ryuo> sruli: i'm also a user of the pro driver, but i'm likely using something newer. I'm on Bristol Ridge.
<ryuo> err amdgpu*
<TJ-> reading the "known issues" from the AMD driver page doesn't offer confidence: "Unable to log in to the system after driver installation on certain platforms"
<ryuo> odd. i wonder why. i'm not having any issues.
<sruli> hi TJ-: i never installed their drivers before going crazy with this issue, dont know what else to try
<TJ-> sruli: I've stayed away from both nvidia and AMD GPUs because both seem to generate abnormal amounts of breakage
<sruli> ryuo: what driver version do you have? regarding booting with "amdgpu.dc=0" do i put that in the grubfile linux_cmd_line=?
<ryuo> sruli: whatever came with Ubuntu Bionic and Kernel 4.15
<sruli> TJ-: what card would you suggest for 3 screen setup
<ryuo> sruli: yes, that's one option. you can also try using it from the grub prompt.
<ryuo> sruli: if your GPU is new enough, the amdgpu driver may be trying to use the newer DC code.
<ryuo> it may be causing issues, or you may benefit from enabling it.
<ryuo> TJ-: breakage with what? KDE?
<sruli> ryuo: i purchased this gpu 12-18 month ago, dont think it was a new release at teh time as it was pretty cheap for a 3 screen card
<ryuo> sruli: oh, it's a desktop.
<sruli> ryuo: yes its a desktop
<ryuo> sruli: either way, .dc may make a difference or not. only can try to find out.
<ryuo> i had some issues with it disabled so i leave it on now.
<sruli> ryuo: the  issue now seems to be lightdm wont start... dc=0 did not help tryin =1 now
<ryuo> Oh, that's what I was having...
<ryuo> it stopped booting to desktop... but i switched off dc=0 and it worked.
<sruli> ryuo: what do you mean you switched of dc=0 you put dc=1?
<ryuo> amdgpu.dc=0 vs amdgpu.dc=1
<ryuo> i was disabling it before, and i removed it after I started having boot hangs.
<ryuo> no idea why it changed.
<sruli> ryuo: both dont work, hangs at "started Light Display Manager"
<ryuo> I see.
<TJ-> sruli: An older one! I still have perfectly working Nvidia Nvs420 and 4/6-monitor configs working fine with both nouveau and the legacy nvidia driver
<ryuo> well, was worth a try.
<ryuo> sruli: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<sruli> any other ideas before i need to resort it propitiatory crap?
<sruli> ryuo: 16.04
<ryuo> so, you've been using the 4.4.x kernel?
<TJ-> sruli: the problem seems to be immaturity and/or churn in the driver code
<sruli> TJ-: where can i pick up an older one?
<TJ-> sruli: ebay :)
<ryuo> hm.
<sruli> ryuo: in;stalled 4.15. before as could not get 4.4 to boot, problem seems to be on both
<ryuo> I see.
<ryuo> 18.04 is now here, any reason you can't give it a spin?
<ryuo> can try booting a livecd if nothing else.
<TJ-> sruli: this listing has the DP>DVI adapter required for example: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nvidia-NVS420-with-VGDCI-to-Quad-DVI-Splitter-PCI-E-512-MB-GDDR3-DVI-x4/372476968154
<sruli> ryuo: too much stuff that might break, do not have the time yet to do it (14.04>16.04) was 2 days work to fix my stuff
<ryuo> Ok. Fair enough.
<ryuo> The networking stuff did change.
<ryuo> systemd-resolved is now default, etc.
<TJ-> sruli: just checked which driver in case you're interested: "nvidia-340/bionic-updates,now 340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.1"
<ryuo> sruli: does it boot if you do...
<TJ-> sruli: have you confirmed it can boot cleanly to multi-user.target, rather than graphical.target ?
<sruli> TJ-: i am very reluctant to get used card, or maybe i should get 3 as spares
<TJ-> sruli: that's what I do; been using these for years both as external to laptops and internal to desktops
<ryuo> sruli: systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<ryuo> sruli: as a boot parameter. this disables autostart of lightdm.
<sruli> TJ-: i see "reached target Multi-User System" light display manager hangs few lines after that
<ryuo> then you can login on a tty and try starting it from there.
<TJ-> sruli: on the laptop with an ExpressCard>ViDock that gives 6 1920x1200 monitors for example
<ryuo> i did that when i couldn't boot normally and...
<ryuo> it worked oddly enough.
<TJ-> sruli: as ryuo says, with multi-user.target you have clean control. You can try to start it then with "sudo systemctl start lightdm"
<sruli> ryuo: i have tty1 ctrl+alt+f1
<TJ-> sruli: and work with it if it gails
<ryuo> sruli: if this works, then you have some kind of timing issue.
<TJ-> sruli: for graphical issues I find it better to work from a remote SSH client
<ryuo> if so, it may be viable to delay lightdm's start point as a workaround.
<OerHeks> fresh kernel, and firmware and more .. update please https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-kernel-security-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-523856.shtml
<sruli> TJ-: ryuo: from tty1 and ssh restarting lightdm does not help in status i see " lightdm.service: Failed with result 'start-limit-hit'"
<ryuo> that means lightdm is unable to start.
<sruli> ryuo: so what can i try?
<sruli> after "reached target multi-user system" i see "reached target graphical failsafe fallback"
<sruli> i guess will need to install propriatory driver :-(
<TJ-> sruli: right, but you're in control so you can investigate further. E.g. "journalctl -u lightdm.service"
<TJ-> sruli: or "journalctl -p warning -b"
<al2014t6> Hello guys/gals. Got a question that stackexchange hasn't been able to help me with, so I thought I'd try my luck in the irc. My backlight fn keys don't work, which stackexchange then directs me to the /sys/class/backlight folder, which turns out is empty. However, xbacklight commands still work, unlike what is suggested by the stackexchange posts. One of the things I've seen go by is adding video.only_lcd=0 to the boot options, bu
<al2014t6> t I can't find where I would have to do that
<al2014t6> Oh hey, it splits big comments. TIL
<sruli> TJ-: apart from the start-hit-limit, only other  rellavant thing i find is "Failed to start Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes.
<sruli> "
<OerHeks> al2014t6, what backlight/keyboard exactly? and linux version?
<OerHeks> for "adding video.only_lcd=0 to the boot options" see the grub manual
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TJ-> sruli: that message is from the gpu-manager package, I think it does some things for hybrid GPUs
<al2014t6> OerHeks, Ubuntu 18.04, yesterday updated from 16.04. I'm assuming your question on backlight/keyboard is the models, where do I find those?
<TJ-> sruli: lightdm may be logging to /var/log/lightdm/ so it's worth looking at those files
<OerHeks> al2014t6, if this is a laptop, laptop model? else the bottom side of the keyboard gives a clue?
<al2014t6> OerHeks, ah, yes, it's a laptop. HP Elitebook 8570w. So LED backlight, looking through the specs for keyboard data.
<TJ-> al2014t6: for keyboard "backlight", I think you'll find the node under /sys/class/leds/
<TJ-> al2014t6: /sys/class/backlight/ is specifically for display backlight control
<al2014t6> TJ-, Oh, I'm talking about the screen backlight. It was when I tried to get the multimedia keys working that I discovered that /sys/class/backlight was empty
<al2014t6> TJ-, apologies for the bad wording above.
<TJ-> al2014t6: ahhh, I must have misread your comment :)
<TJ-> al2014t6: there is usually  ACPI  or platform device control for display backlight
<TJ-> al2014t6: if you've got neither, there are kernel command-line options that could help
<TJ-> al2014t6: e.g. "acpi_backlight=vendor"
<TJ-> al2014t6: another is "video.brightness_switch_enabled=0"
<al2014t6> TJ-, sorry, had to take a call. I indeed have nothing in my /sys/class/backlight/ folder.
<sruli> last 150 lines of; lightdm.log http://termbin.com/f7lh . seat0-greeter.log http://termbin.com/p3nn . x-0.log http://termbin.com/9vbx . Xorg.0.log http://termbin.com/qvt7
<sruli> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> sruli: xorg log looks fatal!
<TJ-> sruli: "(EE) amdgpu: module ABI major version (20) doesn't match the server's version (23)"
<sruli> TJ-: what do i do?
<TJ-> sruli: slight aside; do you definitely need "irqpoll" ?
<al2014t6> TJ-, when you say I need to look into kernel command-line options that can help, do you refer to things like adding to the boot options? Or is that something else?
<TJ-> sruli: the amdgpu error tells you the Application Binary Interface of the kernel module does not match what the userspace Xorg server amdgpu driver expects. Fix that and you'll be better off!
<TJ-> al2014t6: correct. You can add them temporarily at boot-time by intercepting GRUB before it loads the kernel, and editing the kernel command-line there, or you can edit /etc/default/grub and add the option(s) to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=  and then save the file and do "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> sruli: I'm not sure whether the userspace xorg drivers come with the AMD binary packages, or not, but I'd assume they likely do
<al2014t6> TJ-, you say temporarily. Does that mean that if I were to do it at boot-time it would apply until I reboot the laptop?
<sruli> TJ-: not sure if i need irqpoll i think i added it to see if it helps keep usb ports from going to sleep
<lordcirth_> al2014t6, any change you make in the grub boot entry during boot will only apply for that boot.
<sruli> TJ-: how do i fix the xorg and amd driver mismatch?
<al2014t6> Thanks guys. I'm off to reboot, see if this sticks
<TJ-> sruli: I'm no expert on amdgpu, but the issue should be simple to fix. Ensure the userland drivers, and the kernel driver, match ABI versions.
<TJ-> sruli: is this for 18.04 with 4.15 kernel?
<oft_gegong> can someone clarify what snaps are for me? (my self->{critical thinking} libraries are missing)
<sruli> TJ-: no 16.04 4.15 kernel (was 4.4.0-138 few hours ago until someone suggested to enable lts stack)
<ryuo> oft_gegong: basically packages that run in an environment separate from the host.
<TJ-> sruli: ahhh, OK, I need to jump into 16.04 to check then
<sruli> TJ-: thanks
<lotuspsychje> !snap | oft_gegong
<ubottu> oft_gegong: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<lotuspsychje> oft_gegong: can you provide details of the snap you are trying? volunteers might think along with you
<TJ-> sruli: OK, solved!
<OerHeks> snaps are like PPA's, you must trust the owner
<oft_gegong> lotuspsychje: I have no problems with snap. it's just if you're using the latest version of ubuntu I thought ubuntu repositories and external ubuntu package repos would cover 98% of all software needs
<sruli> TJ-: i tried to install the propitiatory driver, got lots of errors, same on untinstall, ran "
<sruli> for amdgpupkg in $(dpkg --list | grep amdgpu-pro | awk '{print $2}'); do echo $amdgpupkg; sudo dpkg --purge --force-all $amdgpupkg; done" rebooted, works fine now not sure if i m
<ryuo> oft_gegong: don't use it without cause. they're somewhat worse security wise.
<OerHeks> check snapcraft.io for details
<sruli> TJ-: .... not sure if i damaged anything
<oft_gegong> sruli: did you install the drivers with:  `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`?
<oft_gegong> I mean `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<ryuo> oft_gegong: he can't. amdgpu pro isn't available through that.
<TJ-> sruli: you've got the HWE xserver-xorg*hwe-16.04 packages which, if you look at their Depends: declare "xorg-video-abi-23" but your error message shows the kernel module is ABI 20. So I'm guessing you need to upgrade the kernel too, "sudo apt install linux-{image,headers}-generic-hwe-16.04"
<sruli> TJ-: u read my last message?
<TJ-> sruli: yes; you've removed the amdgpu-pro driver :) That's another way of fixing it
<sruli> TJ-: well it works, if it works what do i need it for?
<AkemAcer2> Hey, i can't find xorg.conf in Ubuntu 17.10, i looked in /etc/X11 and /usr/share/X11/ but no go. However i have "xorg.conf.04142018" in /etc/X11 but i think it's an old one, where should it be?
<leftyfb> AkemAcer2: 17.10 is no longer supported
<leftyfb> AkemAcer2: I would suggest upgrading to 18.04 which will be supported for another 4+ years
<TJ-> sruli: I think the -pro version is supposed to have better optimisations and additional features
<AkemAcer2> leftyfb, where should it be in 18.10 then cause it will likely be the same.
<TJ-> AkemAcer2: in most cases there is no xorg.conf
<TJ-> AkemAcer2: xserver figures things out for itself nowadays
<lotuspsychje> AkemAcer2: xorg: /usr/lib/xorg /usr/include/xorg try here
<leftyfb> AkemAcer2: though again, you should not be running ubuntu 17.10
<AkemAcer2> Nope can't find it there lotuspsychje, thanks anyway. TJ- I see, i may not have any then. I wanted to add an option shadowfb for x11vnc just to see...well i'll see what i can do then. Thanks all.
<lotuspsychje> AkemAcer2: follow the advice of leftyfb
<AkemAcer2> leftyfb, I hear you however this machine is fully configured with lots of tweaking and all, and when i tried the live USB my WIFI wasn't functionnal, couldn't connect.
<AkemAcer2> So i'll check later...
<sruli> TJ-: dont use my machine for gaming as long as my multi display setup works its good enough for me
<ryuo> AkemAcer2: do you know what wifi? it's possible only a very recent kernel will support it OOB.
<al2014t6> TJ-, thanks for your help. Now my /sys/class/backlight is no longer empty. acpi_video0 has appeared. However, the buttons still don't change the screen brightness, although I do get the overlay that shows the brightness bar changing
<bipul> How to install Ubuntu server via preseed method?
<alexidoia> Hello, I have an archive of email used by postfix/sieve/roundcube and I'd like to reopen them in thunderbird for example to have a actual GUI, is that possible
<lotuspsychje> bipul: best to join #ubuntu-server for that
<al2014t6> I'm going to hit up stackexchange with this for a bit though. Thanks for your help though
<AkemAcer2> ryuo, RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter - it works with 17.10 so i would expect it to work with 18.10.
<bipul> Nobody reply there,
<lotuspsychje> bipul: not correct
<ryuo> AkemAcer2: hm...
<ryuo> oh wow. it's the same model as my other laptop.
<AkemAcer2> ryuo, it's an HP Pavilion laptop.
<ryuo> sec.
<ryuo> AkemAcer2: hm. guess it's bu not be.
<ryuo> AkemAcer2: you got the PCI ids?
<AkemAcer2> ryuo, no, i don't know how to get them. The driver used by the kernel is rtl8723be but on the capabilities its written "access denied".
<ioria> AkemAcer2, there is a bug for that chip for  18.04 bionic  but not for 18.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1788997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1788997 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "rtl8723be wifi does not work under linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-33-generic" [Medium,In progress]
<ioria> AkemAcer2, it's said that it should work fine  on 4.17 and on  (cosmic is 4.18)
<AkemAcer2> ioria, i see, so it should work again with 18.10 then.
<ioria> yep
<ryuo> AkemAcer2: seems the driver isn't the same... ok.
<TJ-> AkemAcer2: to get the device id (and driver): "lspci -nnk -d ::280" . Device ID is the [????:????] at the end of the line
<ioria> AkemAcer2, and a xorg.conf.xxx usually means that you 'had' a xorg.conf set in /etc/X11 but has been backed up by a driver removal (or udate)
<AkemAcer2> Okay, probably when i removed the nvidia drivers then.
<ioria> yep
<AkemAcer2> So i can try to do an upgrade from 17.10?
<AkemAcer2> And crossing the fingers :P
<ioria> AkemAcer2, well, it takes a lot of time
<alexidoia> :q
<AkemAcer2> Ha, reading the docs looks like i can't upgrade from 17.10 to 18.10.
<ioria> AkemAcer2, yes,you need 18.04 first
<ioria> AkemAcer2, that's why  ^
<AkemAcer2> ioria, but 18.04 will break my wifi?
<ioria> AkemAcer2, what you care ? you want 18.10
<AkemAcer2> I'm connected using wifi so i'll need to go with a cable to continue the upgrade to next version.
<ioria> AkemAcer2, so,yo ureally want go though 2 upgardes ?
<TJ-> AkemAcer2: the only thing that will break Wifi is the kernel version. There is no reason you can't skip kernel versions as a temporary measure :)
<ioria> AkemAcer2, you really want to go through 2 upgrades  ?
<AkemAcer2> Well, not really...but since i have everything configured, i mean gnome extensions, samba shares, Wine applications etc...
<AkemAcer2> Android studio also.
<TJ-> AkemAcer2: you can do-release-upgrade to 18.04 LTS and ensure you install the v4.18 kernel via the "linux-{image,headers}-generic-hwe-18.04-edge" packages
<lotuspsychje> and realtek pretty sensitive on kernels too
<AkemAcer2> Ok i'll see maybe i'll try backup then fresh install and push back all the things, thanks all.
<ash_worksi> when you here "file exporter" do you thing of something that exports content to a file, or from a file?
<osse> Currently there's a systemd unit that is started at boot. I rather want to start it manually but otherwise behave the same. How can I accomplish this?
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | osse start here
<ubottu> osse start here: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<ioria> osse, behave how ?
<OerHeks> osse what unit exactly? and why do you want to start it manually?
<eelstrebor> synaptic indicates that bind9-host is deprecated but i can't remove it without removing ubuntu-standard
<hggdh> eelstrebor: yes, but it is still in the process of being phased out of use. Just leave it there for now
<ioria> osse, let's say you don't want apache starting at boot, you disable it (systemctl stop/disable) and  systemctl start apache2 when you want ,if i got what you mean
<eelstrebor> ok
<lolcat-007> i have problem with devede dvd converter how can i install oldest version or another similar software to convert dvd on ubuntu???
<ioria> lolcat-007, i used bombono-dvd
<lolcat-007> ioria: does bombono-dvd is free to use?
<ioria> lolcat-007, i guess so
<OerHeks> what is your issue with devede?
<osse> ioria: I get it just right. Ah, I thought disable was a more than just that. Thanks.
<ioria> osse, ok
<lolcat-007> OerHeks: it give to many error during convertion
<osse> OerHeks: The unit is plex. I have to figure out some mounts and stuff before I can let it run at boot. Currently I have to mount some disks and then restart it
<osse> ioria: I mean *you* got it right, of course :-)
<osse> lotuspsychje: thanks for those links. I need to review those
<n0yd> My problem is this. I have an HP Envy laptop, dual booting windows 10 and ubuntu 18.10. At some point windows decided to take over as the primary boot, so I can only get into ubuntu by hitting ESC on boot and then choosing the partiution contating ubuntu and yusing grub to boot the kernel
<oft_gegong> so what's the problem?
<n0yd> So I am rusty with boot stuff. I have to the bios/efi to enable lefgacy boot mode with uefi security basically disabled. How do I get grub to be the main boot option again and also have it be able to boot windows
<OerHeks> n0yd, install ubuntu in uefi mode too?
<n0yd> Just do a clean install of grub again?
<n0yd> No, I i had bios set to legavcy when instally installed
<n0yd> I installed back on 16.x then have upgraded overtime to 18.10
<OerHeks> ubuntu *can* be installed with uefi and secure boot off
<n0yd> which it was
<oft_gegong> no, this is all default. I installed Lubuntu 18.10 over Windows to dual boot. If I want Lubuntu to run I gotta Esc->select or Shift+RestartButtonOnWindows to boot into the Lubuntu-installed partition ext4
<TJ-> n0yd: the issue there is how Windows is booted, because it has taken priority
<n0yd> TJ-: i realize this
<n0yd> it happened after a windows upodate
<n0yd> months ago
<TJ-> n0yd: so is Windows 10 using UEFI boot? Maybe you have 'fastboot' enabled?
<n0yd> Ive been using Linux since 1998, I am just rusty with boot loaders these days as I have higher priority
<n0yd> yes, windoiws is using uefi it seems.. Hmm fastboot, i forgot to check that
<n0yd> Its probably enabled
<TJ-> n0yd: If UEFI/Windows fastboot is enabled, UEFI skips many start-up steps and loads Windows immediately
<n0yd> ok. BRB, I will  check now
<oft_gegong> so you want the grub boot loader menu to be shown and you want the grub boot loader to auto detect Windows Boot loader? n0yd
<n0yd> yes of coyurse
<n0yd> If it doesnt work this time, i will post pictures of the boot menu i get
<oft_gegong> weird. I personally don't care that I have to go into BIOS to boot into ubuntu/lubuntu
<n0yd> brb
<n0yd> Its just an annoyance, my laptropo boots into windows in like 1/.5 seconds
<n0yd> so I have to be ready to press esc
<TJ-> n0yd: that sounds like fastboot!
<oft_gegong> you can have the BIOS wait longer before booting OSes
<n0yd> if it shows the HP logo, im fscked
<n0yd> half to hold butrton down to power off and reboot
<n0yd> TJ-: I agree
<n0yd> brb
<eelstrebor> what would cause chown -R not to work on subdirectories?
<TJ-> eelstrebor: no permissions
<eelstrebor> TJ-, i used sudo
<TJ-> eelstrebor: might be a read-only file-system mount, might have the immutable attribute
<n0yd> No luck. There is no fastboot option. I did change the post delay from 0 sec to 5 seconds so i have time to hit esc key. Secure boot is off, legacy is enabled
<n0yd> And grub has an option to boot windows
<n0yd> Gonna try a grub reinstall. No fs cking way will i reinstall this install of nix. I have had it for  few years now
<n0yd> God I love apt-fast. I should donate to the dev
<TJ-> n0yd: I don't really mess with Windows but I thought fastboot was controlled from it's shutdown/power menu?
<tgm4883> Is searching for snaps currently broken (is the website broken?)
<tgm4883> I just get a 403 when trying to search
<TJ-> tgm4883: are you trying to make me smile!?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tgm4883> TJ-: I always try to make you smile. But in this instance, I'm trying to install some applets for budgie
<tgm4883> and the applet installer is apparently a snap in 18.04
<TJ->  tgm4883 hmm "apt-get budgie cuttlefish" :p
<TJ-> tgm4883: I presume the tool is hitting the snapcraft.io API ?
<ryuo> tgm4883: i heard you like snaps. so we got you a snap that lets you snap while you snap. =p
<tgm4883> TJ-: yea
<tgm4883> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YYkXh28jwH/
<TJ-> tgm4883: so maybe #canonical-sysadmin can help
<tgm4883> I'll try there, thanks
<jayjo> I can't seem to download the postgresql-10-client on my ubuntu16.04 machine, is there a different way to add client packages?
<tgm4883> TJ-: or I won't, since I can't send to that channel :/
<TJ-> tgm4883: really?
<jayjo> I don't actually want to install postgres 10 on the server
<tgm4883> nope
<TJ-> tgm4883: sent for you
<ryuo> TJ-: what is that channel?
<tgm4883> TJ-: nm, I'm a noob (regarding sending to that channel). My IRC client shows me what was in that channel the last time I was in it unless I click rejoin
<n0yd> TJ-: not sure im just aware of the old school fastboot options that used to be in options pof bios years ago
<n0yd> it skipped the post screen usually when on
<n0yd> i think i fixed it though by ediuting and reinstalling grub, hopefullly
<n0yd> brb
<TJ-> n0yd: so is Windows 10 using legacy boot too? that would explain how it took over, and re-installing GRUB took it back
<TJ-> too late
<oft_gegong> ummm...you just gotta know how to work the system </90% sarcasm, 20% stupid>
<oft_gegong> oh whoops I forgot to scroll down
<RandIter> The `gnome-shell` process is using too much CPU on Ubuntu 18.04 and I don't know why.
<ahi2> try xfce4. light and perfect.
<OerHeks> RandIter, what is "too much"??
<RandIter> ahi2: That's an option but I still want to fix this.
<OerHeks> with what videocard/driver?
<RandIter> OerHeks: way more than for Ubuntu 16.04. It's >= 25.
<lapion> how can I install widevine plugin with firefox..
<RandIter> OerHeks: how do I look that up?
<lapion> it is in a permanent status of will be installed shortly
<OerHeks> lapion, Beginning with Firefox version 52, support has ended for all NPAPI plugins except for Adobe Flash
<OerHeks> RandIter, lspci | grep VGA  # shows gpu
<OerHeks> lapion, solution: use chrome
<RandIter> OerHeks: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP104M [GeForce GTX 1080 Mobile] (rev a1)
<OerHeks> RandIter, and did you install any nvidia driver?
<RandIter> OerHeks: I only did an OS upgrade. I don't know what all got installed.
<OerHeks> RandIter, check software & updates/additional drivers
<lapion> thanks OerHeks I did not know widevine was npapi
<RandIter> OerHeks: It says:  Using NVIDIA driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-410 (open source)
<RandIter> OerHeks: No proprietary drivers are in use.
<OerHeks> RandIter, that is good, 367+
<RandIter> so what do I do
<OerHeks> then i have no idea how to make it less heavy
<RandIter> but what changed between 16.04 and 18.04 to make it like this
<Ben64> RandIter: use https://paste.ubuntu.com and show us the output of 'lshw -c video'
<RandIter> Ben64: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CFrjsRJrSC/
<Ben64> looks like optimus
<vedos> has anyone gotten Wickr Me to work on Ubuntu 18.10 ?
<OerHeks> vedos, as it is commercial stuff, they should give support
<OerHeks> oh, lolz : We currently do not support calling on Linux. https://me-download.wickr.com/#/version/me
<joebobjoe> how do I install the racket package without installing any graphical components of it (par5ticularly libgtk I think)?
<TheWild> hello
<joebobjoe> what flags do I pass to apt install to get it to not install the recommended package libgtk
<bindi> --no-install-recommends
<TheWild> hey, does Ubuntu update against meltdown/spectre on it's own (I updated from 16.04.4 to 18.something a couple of months ago) or it requires special care from me?
<joebobjoe> bindi, but I'm fine with the other recommended packages
<OerHeks> !meltdown
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<OerHeks> yes
<TheWild> uname -r: 4.13.0-36-generic
<OerHeks> *if* you updated, you didn't run:  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<joebobjoe> I want to install `racket` and `racket-doc` (as a recommended package under racket) but not the other recommended packages of `racket`
<OerHeks> that would give you a fresh kernel and more
<TheWild> heck, to my bad luck I bought this laptop a couple of months before meltdown and spectre were disclosed
<OerHeks> joebobjoe, see bindi' s answer
<TheWild> I'm doing update and full-upgrade quite often
<OerHeks> 4.13.0-36-generic comes with xenial
<joebobjoe> OerHeks, --no-install-recommends works but I don't want to exclude all the recommended packages, just some of them
<joebobjoe> can apt really not do this?
<TheWild> ah wait, stupid me. I'm just running "Try Ubuntu" 16.04.4, doing stuff and not wanting to mess up my installed OS
 * TheWild bashing against the desk
<TheWild> will definitely check when I go back to my real OS
<TheWild> wait a moment, could chroot let me check it?
<OerHeks> chroot with 16.04 iso into 18.04 ?
<OerHeks> not sure that is wise, just pull that dvd and boot
<TheWild> later, I have "very important" stuff right here.
<lapion> OerHeks, nope that's not the problem on a laptop I have ff 63 with widevine installed and working..
<lapion> only on my main system it will not work
<Hackwar> hi folks, I have an ubuntu server running and we moved to a new house some time ago. I installed everything like before, but the server doesn't get into my network anymore. Idk why. I've already googled a bit and tested a few things. Changed network cable and ports on the switch, other computers connected to that switch work fine. When booting the server, I get a "Failed to start Raise network interface"
<Hackwar> sudo ifup -v eth0 returns that the link is already configured
<Hackwar> I stumbled upon this https://askubuntu.com/questions/824376/failed-to-start-raise-network-interfaces-after-upgrading-to-16-04 and I get the same output as in the image, but eth0 is present and listed as UP when calling ip a
<leftyfb> Hackwar: what version of ubuntu?
<Hackwar> leftyfb: 18.04.1
<ioria> Hackwar, a fresh install or an upgrade from 16.04 ?
<leftyfb> Hackwar: you do know ubuntu 18.04 server doesn't have ifupdown installed by default right? I don't think it recognizes /etc/network/interfaces anymore
<Hackwar> The server started at least as early as 14.04
<Hackwar> leftyfb: no, I don't know that.
<Hackwar> I just did the automatic updates.
<leftyfb> Hackwar: if you upgraded from 16.04, it should still be using ifupdown
<ioria> Hackwar, grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hackwar> its my personal home server
<leftyfb> was it a fresh install or upgrade from 16.04?
<Hackwar> upgrade from 16.04
<TJ-> Hackwar: is the 'server' configured with a static IP address which isn't in the LAN sub-net given out by the router?
<leftyfb> Hackwar: ok, please pastebin (as best you can) the output from:  ifconfig -a
<leftyfb> TJ-: I'm getting to that :)
<Hackwar> TJ-: nope, dhcp from the router
<Hackwar> leftyfb: I have to type all of that, so it will take me a minute. Would eth0 be enough?
<leftyfb> Hackwar: is eth0 the only interface showing?
<Hackwar> there is also the loopback
<Hackwar> besides that, eth0 is the only one.
<leftyfb> Hackwar: How about: ls /sys/class/net
<Hackwar> eth0 lp
<Hackwar> ups, eth0 lo
<leftyfb> Hackwar: ok, and your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ioria> he cannot paste, i guess
<Hackwar> auto lo
<Hackwar> iface lo inet loopback
<Hackwar> auto eth0
<leftyfb> please don't post line by line here
<Hackwar> iface etho0 inet dhcp
<Hackwar> sorry
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DYp56GtNQY/
<leftyfb> look like that?
<Hackwar> indeed
<TJ-> Hackwar: does "systemctl status networking" tell you anything useful?
<leftyfb> Hackwar: cat /sys/class/net/operstate
<Hackwar> TJ-: I get almost the same output as here: https://i.stack.imgur.com/iwE8u.png
<Hackwar> I'm missing the Drop-In line
<leftyfb> Hackwar: you get 'Cannot find device "eth0"' ?
<Hackwar> leftyfb: when I go to /sys/class/net/, I only get eth0 and lo listed, no operstate
<leftyfb> Hackwar: sorry, cat /sys/class/net/eth0/operstate
<Hackwar> leftyfb: sorry, I don't get that message. I misinterpretet that image
<Hackwar> cat operstate: up
<Hackwar> that is why I'm so confused. The interface apparently is up, but I get no connection to the outside world
<Hackwar> neither pinging google.com nor pinging 8.8.8.8
<TJ-> Hackwar: "ip route show" - is there a "default" ?
<Hackwar> it says "connect: Network is unreachable"
<leftyfb> Hackwar: can you try a different ethernet device on the same exact ethernet cable plugged into your server right now?
<Hackwar> ip route show returns nothing
<TJ-> Hackwar: aha!
<TJ-> Hackwar: what is your gateway router's IPv4 address?
<Hackwar> leftyfb: I already tested that. I thought that maybe the cable was faulty, since I used a different cable when connecting the server after moving, but even with the cable that my laptop is working fine with, I get no responses
<TJ-> leftyfb: 18.04 removed reliance on resolvconf because systemd v234 gained direct support. I'm wondering if that is the crux here
<TJ-> Hackwar: if the server is getting an IPv4 address on eth0 using DHCP then the cable is fine, and dhclient is being executed
<genii> I'd try both a straight-through and crossover cable.
<Hackwar> TJ-: the IP is 192.168.178.1
<genii> ( ...not everything autonegotiates)
<TJ-> Hackwar: try this: "sudo ip route add default dev eth0 via 192.168.178.1"
<leftyfb> TJ-: he can't ping 8.8.8.8   dns is irrelevant
<leftyfb> Hackwar: wait, you get an ip?
<TJ-> leftyfb: right, but if resolvconf is expected and isn't there, ifupdown may well fail
<Hackwar> I don't have an IP4 address on eth0
<leftyfb> ok, then again, dns doesn't matter at all
<TJ-> Hackwar: hmmm, I thought you'd said it got aN IP via DHCP
<leftyfb> step #1 get an ip address  ..... worry about routes and dns after
<Hackwar> I've got an IPv6 address, but I fear that that is a random one.
<leftyfb> Hackwar: what if you set a static ip yourself? Can you ping the gateway if you do that?
<TJ-> Hackwar: OK, let's try manually setting an IPv4: "sudo ip addr add 192.168.178.32/24 dev eth0"
<Hackwar> TJ-: no, I meant that it is configured via dhcp
<TJ-> Hackwar: then try "ping 192.168.178.1"
<Hackwar> TJ-: doesn't work destination host unreachable.
<ioria> Hackwar, you can confirm that the other devices on the same network are using dhcp and not manual configs ?
<Hackwar> ioria: yes
<Hackwar> it's a dead simple network. router (fritzbox 7490), a bunch of cables, a dummy switch inbetween and a bunch of wifi clients, all connected to the same stuff.
<Hackwar> nothing fancy, all the cheap home user crap.
<TJ-> Hackwar: OK, so now I want to know what NIC it is because I'm suspecting the old Intel 219 issue. Show us "lspci -nn -d ::0200"
<TJ-> Hackwar: the last numbers in square brackets like [????:????]
<Hackwar> the lights at the ports are also happily blinking. Slowly though, but they indicate a link...
<ioria> Hackwar, in any case, i'd also try the leftyfb suggestion
<TJ-> Hackwar: there's a particular Intel NIC that goes into sleep mode on the receive side only... causes this kind of mysterious issue
<Hackwar> It says Broadcom BCM5723 [14e4:165b] (rev10)
<TJ-> Hackwar: right, so not Intel sleepy then, that's good.
<leftyfb> Hackwar: static ip, pign gateway
<leftyfb> ping*
<genii> meh Broadcom
<TJ-> Hackwar: however "Broadcom" makes me wonder about firmware
<leftyfb> that's also a possiblity ^
<Hackwar> leftyfb: I did that, it did not work.
<Hackwar> leftyfb: It says "Destination Host Unreachable"
<TJ-> that uses the tg3 driver
<TJ-> "modinfo -F firmware tg3" lists the firmware files the driver knows of
<genii> TJ-: sudo lshw -C network ... should say what driver in the "configuration" stanza a particular one is using
<ioria> Hackwar, we need some screenshots
<TJ-> Hackwar: check if there is a clue in the kernel log that firmware was loaded for it "journalctl -g tg3 -b"
<TJ-> genii: only the tg3 driver matches that device ID
<Hackwar> TJ-: returns 3 entries, tigon/tg3_tso5.bin, tg3_tso.bin and tg3.bin
<Hackwar> ioria: I have no way of making screenshots...
<ioria> Hackwar, with the phone
<TJ-> genii: locally I do this to check: "grep -i '14e4.*165b' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/mod* "
<Hackwar> short of taking photos with my phone, copying those over to my computer and then uploading those somewhere....
<TJ-> Hackwar: right, I can see those firmware files here too, so now run the 'journalctl ...' command I gave you to search the kernel log
<Hackwar> TJ-: it says "invalid option --- g"
<TJ-> Hackwar: hmmph, you've got "-g tg3" ?
<Hackwar> yes
<varazir> Hello When I mount a NFS share the folder get root permissions. Is there a way around that ?
<leftyfb> varazir: mount it with whatever user permissions you want
<TJ-> Hackwar: oh never mind, stupid maintainers: "Compiled without pattern matching support"
<TJ-> Hackwar: in which case do "journalctl -b | grep tg3"
<varazir> leftyfb: I have been google on this and can't find anything on how to do that
<leftyfb> varazir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#Mounts
<Hackwar> TJ-: second to last line returned is "Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex"
<Hackwar> line after that "Flow control is on for TX and on for RX"
<Hackwar> it seems as if the chip is up and running.
<varazir> leftyfb: Mounting that sets the folder to root:root and I get -bash: cd: watched2: Permission denied
<leftyfb> varazir: do you have it mounted rw?
<varazir> leftyfb: nfs rw,hard,intr,user 0 0
<varazir> leftyfb: is the options I have now, I have tested other
<TJ-> Hackwar: that sounds like good news as far as it goes; lets try just listening into the interface, see if any broadcast packets are being received. Hopefully it has this installed. "sudo tcpdump -ni eth0"
<ash_worksi> is pg_ctrcluster an ubuntu script wrapper?
<TJ-> ash_worksi: I don't see that file in Ubuntu archive; where are you seeing it?
<Hackwar> TJ-: https://pasteboard.co/HNWqvj6.jpg
<ash_worksi> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/pg_ctlcluster.8.html
<ash_worksi> TJ ^
<TJ-> Hackwar: in your photo, for ifconfig, I see RX packet counts
<ash_worksi> wait, is that deprecated or something?
<TJ-> ash_worksi: ahh, you typed ctrcluster not ctlcluster!
<ash_worksi> oh
<TJ-> ash_worksi: so it is: postgresql-common: /usr/bin/pg_ctlcluster
<ash_worksi> so... is that deprecated?
<drocsid> Hi, I'm running 18.04 oem on an XPS 13. I would like to resize my disk. I started recovery mode hoping that it would not mount or mount ro so that I can resize the ext4 partition. However when I boot recovery mode it appears to mount the / rw. When I edit the grub line I don't see where it's specifying to mount this partition. I would like to resize, but it's pretty difficult without a usb key, which I don't have.
<varazir> leftyfb: if I do sudp -s then cd the dir I can list it
<Hackwar> TJ-: tcpdump returns some received packages
<ash_worksi> or not recommended for versions +14.04?
<Hackwar> TJ-: broadcast and udp
<TJ-> ash_worksi: looks like that is a Debian script from the copyright header in the Perl
<Hackwar> TJ-: doesn't seem to be any tcp
<TJ-> Hackwar: so, we know it can receive, lets' see it if can communiate. (You won't see TCP )
<Hackwar> ok
<TJ-> Hackwar: use another terminal/tty and do "sudo dhclient eth0 &" to start a DHCP client, then flip back to the tcpdump see if there are packets to and from for UDP for ports 67 and 68
<ash_worksi> TJ-: so... is that not a recommended way to control pg on 18? (ie: _should_ I be using `pg_ctl` or `postgres -D`) ?
<TJ-> ash_worksi: I'm not sure; it's still being shipped and the copyrights show an update in 2017 so...!
<Hackwar> TJ-: I have lines like "IP 0.0.0.0.68 > 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 38:ee:a7:a1:00:5c, length 300" in the previos tcpdump output. Should I still do what you said before?
<TJ-> Hackwar: wait, I'm not sure which 'said' and 'before' you mean :D That output shows the local dhclient broadcasting for a DHCP lease. If there are no replies then it cannot reach the DHCP server.
<TJ-> Hackwar: or, the DHCP server is ignoring the client :)
<TJ-> Hackwar: silly question but... the router/DHCP device isn't doing MAC address filtering/blocking is it?
<Hackwar> TJ-: let me recap: So far we have figured out that the cable and chip are working, the link is up and it is receiving broadcast packages and sending out DHCP requrests, right?
<TJ-> Hackwar: correct
<Hackwar> TJ-: I did not set up any filtering...
<TJ-> Hackwar: we also allocated a static IPv4 address in the same sub-net as the router, and couldn't get a ping reply from the gateway
<ash_worksi> TJ-: thanks
<ash_worksi> :)
<drocsid> bump ^^^
<Hackwar> TJ-: how do I remove the IP again?
<Hackwar> I'm wondering if he is acting up right now because the IP was previously assigned to a different device.
<TJ-> Hackwar: "sudo ip addr del 192.168.178.32/24 dev eth0"
<TJ-> Hackwar: you'd probably see tcpdump showing some DAD messages (Duplicate Address Detection)
<Hackwar> nope, doesn't have any effect
<TJ-> Hackwar: but that wouldn't prevent dhclient from working and getting another IP address
<Hackwar> still says "Network is unreachable" when doing ping 8.8.8.8
<ryuo> Hackwar: is your default route defined?
<ryuo> TJ-: that's IPv6 only.
<Hackwar> I just did ping 8.8.8.8 -v and it gives me "ping: socket: Permission denied, attempting raw socket..." twice
<leftyfb> Hackwar: can you ping your gateway?
<TJ-> Hackwar: right now we know DHCP DISCOVER is being transmitted, but there is no DHCP OFFER reply from the router
<Hackwar> leftyfb: no
<leftyfb> then routes don't matter
<TJ-> Hackwar: ping isn't going to work now you removed the only IPv4 address there was on dev eth0
<Hackwar> ryuo: idk
<Hackwar> TJ-: I added a different address that wasn't used by a different device before.
<TJ-> ryuo: the interface hasn't reached the stage of being able to use a route as yet!
<leftyfb> Hackwar: Can you boot this same machine using a live cd/usb and see if you can get an ip?
<ryuo> Hackwar: are any devices able to use the network?
<Hackwar> ryuo: yes, all other devices are working fine.
<ryuo> I see.
<Hackwar> leftyfb: will first have to setup a stick and then see...
<Hackwar> will take some time.
<leftyfb> Hackwar: I would do that.
<leftyfb> Hackwar: try with ubuntu 16.04
<Hackwar> yes, sounds like the next step to do. *sigh*
<leftyfb> Hackwar: also, was this server running 18.04 before you moved? What was it running the last time it worked?
<Hackwar> leftyfb: I have to admit: I don't know when I updated...
<leftyfb> Hackwar: did this server ever work on 18.04?
<Hackwar> It might be that I updated shortly before moving and it never really recovered...
<TJ-> Hackwar: just to confirm, which kernel is that "uname -r" ?
<Hackwar> I just powered down the machine... I'll get a stick first and see if I can get it up with that one and then I'll be back.
<cosimone> hi everyone, is there some convenient ppa to install the latest libv4l on trusty?
<cosimone> i'm specifically talking about libv4l, not v4l-utils
<crmlt> Do you really need ppa?
<cosimone> not really, i'm just trying to get a version that is at least >= 1.10
<cosimone> that was just a possible method
<drocsid> guess I'm out of luck
<cosimone> trusty only has ~1.0.*, which has issues with some webcams
<OerHeks> cosimone, as it is lts, it will not get the latets, upgrade to 18.04 gives 1.14x
<ryuo> cosimone: why are you using trusty still? that thing is ancient.
<OerHeks> or use a ppa, if you trust the owner https://launchpad.net/~libv4l/+archive/ubuntu/stable?field.series_filter=xenial
<TJ-> Hackwar: looks like this has happened before: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/266535/upgraded-debian-stable-jessie-desktop-not-connecting-to-wired-internet
<crmlt> get source and compile it
<OerHeks> libv4l is part of v4l-utils, i wonder why you see them seperate
<Bashing-om> drocsid: Can not operate on partitions while they are mounted (in use) .
<cosimone> ryuo: not my choice, i'm stuck with an embedded device with this distribution for a project
<ryuo> I see.
<OerHeks> what makes you think that embedded device cannot upgrade?
<Hackwar> So... anybody got a live system that fits onto a 2GB stick?
<ryuo> Hackwar: lubuntu, if you don't intend to install it.
<ryuo> or ubuntu server even.
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.1/ = 1.8 G
<Hackwar> yep, found it.
<TJ-> drocsid: there is a way to resize the root-fs ext4, if you are determined :)
<OerHeks> if you want some space, 1.5 gb http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.5/
<Hackwar> man, I remember the time when I was surfind around with a 14.4k modem and now it is downloading with 8.7MByte/s....
<cosimone> OerHeks: nothing, i was just looking for a quick and easy solution if possible
<cosimone> i guess upgrading is the safest option
<OerHeks> jups
<leftyfb> Hackwar: I would suggest using a 16.04 release since we know it was working when you were running 16.04.
<Hackwar> OerHeks: I just need to boot my server with a live system to see if my network interface is f-ed up or if it is my ubuntu installation
<OerHeks> server gives a live-server version now
<leftyfb> Running a 18.04 live environment now doesn't answer enough questions
<tetotronic> Using Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver) 64-bit, Mate desktop
<tetotronic> When I hover the mouse over the icons next to the clock/date, it does not display status.
<tetotronic> Any idea how to fix this...?
<Hackwar> TJ-: fyi: I first created a 18.04 lubuntu stick and that one so far did not work either. writing 16.04 right now...
<yasoob_> hi guys! I am trying to setup openldap on a ubuntu server and client. I am a complete newbie with regards to ldap and am having a bunch of problems. The server part seems to be working fine. I am able to run `ldapsearch -x` on the client and that returns the correct output. When I run `getent passwd` it also lists the openldap users but when I try running `getent passwd USER` where USER is an openldap user, it returns nothing.
<yasoob_> The same user was, however, being shown when I ran `getent passwd`. Can someone guide me please?
<yasoob_> I have been banging my head for days now while trying to solve this problem
<courrier> There are a couple of UI labels that are not translated in Ubuntu 18.04, I'd like to propose my translations, however how can I identify easily where's the untranslated labels are from and maybe the i18n file?
<courrier> https://www.cjoint.com/data3/HKtwpuHZBDR_i18n.png
<courrier> Here's an example but there are other ones
<Hackwar> TJ-: I have no idea what is up here, but network doesn't work with either live systems. I always have the same error messages. So looks like a hardware issue...
<TJ-> Hackwar: have you completed powered off that machine, including at the wall-socket?
<TJ-> yasoob_: See "man gentent" - it behaves differently depending on whether you pass it an argument to find, or not
<TJ-> yasoob_: sorry, "man getent" even :)
<yasoob_> TJ: I couldn't find anything helpful in there. Might just be me having no idea what to look for. I saw in most of the online guides that `getent passwd USER` is supposed to work.
<TJ-> yasoob_: for the description of the "passwd" entry, it details that different functions are called depending on how the command is used. And those functions behave in different ways
<yasoob_> TJ: How can i get man page entries for those? I tried running `man getpwnam` but it didn't work. Can you kindly guide me which command I need to use?
<TJ-> yasoob_: I'm wondering if you've got something weird in /etc/nsswitch.conf for the 'passwd' option?
<TJ-> yasoob_: ahhh, you like don't have all the -dev man-pages installed :)
<Hackwar> TJ-: I powered it down, but did not pull the plug. But considering what I've been doing so far, I would blame the interface and I guess I have to get a new network card.
<yasoob_> TJ: my /etc/nsswitch.conf has `passwd: files ldap` which seems fine to me
<yasoob_> And yeah I think I don't have all the manpages installed
<Hackwar> maybe it is time to get a new machine, it is ~5-6 years old. HP N54L...
<TJ-> Hackwar: often powering down without disconnecting at the socket means the PSU keeps a +5V standby going and that keeps some components alive. In cases like this I strongly recommend flipping the wall off-switch AND then holding down the power-button of the PC to start it, so it drains any remaining charge from capacitors. Then power-on
<Hackwar> Ok, I'll try that as a last measure
<TJ-> yasoob_: is the USER mixed-case (UPPER and lower) ?
<TJ-> yasoob_: what is strange there is what you describe sounds like nsswitch.conf is acting as if it has "passwd files [notfound=return] ldap" -- the default action of notfound should be "continue" though
<yasoob_> TJ: This is the output of my `getent passwd` https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6f8RPs43ss/
<yasoob_> This is the output of my `/etc/nsswitch.conf` https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yGBsZTwKTG/
<Hackwar> TJ-: I powered it off completely and rebooted, still no change.
<Hackwar> so I'm going to order a new network card.
<yasoob_> TJ: The user is not mixedcase. The last two users in the output of `getent passwd` are the openldap users
<Hackwar> if that works, good for me. Then I jsut have to save a bit of money to buy a new server some time soon...
<TJ-> Hackwar: OK. It would be interesting to connect it directly to another PC, run tcpdump at both ends, and see if both can see each other. If so, you know the NIC is fine and it's the switch/router
<Hackwar> TJ-: the thing is, the laptop that I'm writing you this from, is connected to the same switch and it works fine.
<Hackwar> I also tried a bunch of different ports of that switch
<yasoob_> TJ: In my /var/log/auth.log I am seeing something interesting. When I try to ssh into the same machine using the openldap user, it logs these errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cN9NGXtgYg/
<OerHeks> restarting  router often fixes strange connection issues
<yasoob_> I don't know why it is giving me a binding error. Because I can successfully use the same ldap uri to run search on the client
<TJ-> Hackwar: I don't doubt that; but it would indicate some kind of issue and prove if the NIC really has a fault
<TJ-> yasoob_: "Invalid DN syntax"
<TJ-> yasoob_: looks like your ldap config has a bug :)
<yasoob_> TJ: I have checked that file multiple times. I don't know what the error is. I thought it was correct. Can you kindly take a look? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fzpKSTYW94/
<stn616> I've never had so many troubles with a distribution before...
<TJ-> yasoob_: are you sure you need "dc=ldap," ? does the DN really include the 'ldap' part of the server's FQDN ?
<yasoob_> TJ: I thought that was different from the URI. The URI is just the hostname of the server. In addition to that, on the server, the ldif file I use to create new users contains this: `dn: uid=raspberry,ou=People,dc=ldap,dc=research,dc=cs,dc=colgate,dc=edu`.
<yasoob_> TJ: I removed that BASE part and restarted all the services which deal with auth and I still get the same error
<TJ-> yasoob_: are you editing /etc/ldap.conf ?
<yasoob_> TJ: yup
<yasoob_> no no
<yasoob_> sorry
<yasoob_> wait
<yasoob_> I was editing: `/etc/ldap/ldap.conf`
<TJ-> yasoob_: there's your problem, you're editing /etc/ldap/ldap.conf aren't you?
<yasoob_> yup
<yasoob_> shoot.
<TJ-> yasoob_: see, that file belongs to openLDAP... but libnss-ldap uses /etc/ldap.conf with a slightly different syntax (e.g. BASE is base)
<TJ-> yasoob_: see the example with "less /usr/share/doc/libnss-ldap/examples/ldap.conf.gz"
<TJ-> yasoob_: also "man nss_ldap"
<stn616> I've installed this so many times today is crazy. I tried 14.04, 16.04, 18.04 and 18.10, xubuntu worked fine from first install though. To finally get 18.10 working I had to chroot into the system after installing, install all the updates, then install lightdm and install *xfce* cause X would freeze all the time gdm3 was slow as fk
<TJ-> stn616: ubuntu requires hardware acceleration for compositing. If that isn't available it can be very slow. XFCE/Xubuntu doesn't require it (nor does lubuntu)
<yasoob_> TJ: I tried removing the base from the config file and restarting everything. However, still the same error
<TJ-> yasoob_: what do you mean by removing it?
<yasoob_> and eitherways, I think I do need the base because on the server side the ldif file I use to create new users contains this: `dn: uid=raspberry,ou=People,dc=ldap,dc=research,dc=cs,dc=colgate,dc=edu`.
<yasoob_> TJ: I mean commenting it out
<TJ-> yasoob_: these are 2 different config files; /etc/ldap/ldap.conf should use "BASE" for openldap; /etc/ldap.conf should use "base" for libnss_ldap
<yasoob_> Yeah I edited /etc/ldap.conf this time
<yasoob_> and commented out `base`
<yasoob_> and restarted the services and tried ssh
<yasoob_> it gave the same error
<TJ-> ok, so you have in the ldif "dc=ldap" so that now makes sense
<TJ-> yasoob_: You're confusing me; why are you commenting out "base"? it is required to set the distinguished name
<yasoob_> TJ: When you mentioned that do I even need `dc=ldap` in base, I thought I can try commenting it out and seeing if that helps.
<TJ-> yasoob_: /etc/ldap.conf is only read when libnss_ldap is called through nsswitch
<TJ-> yasoob_: "base .....DN...." is required; I was asking if the "dc=ldap," was needed. You've shown from your LDIF that it is, but in the meantime we found out you were editing the wrong file anyhow so the changes wouldn't have affected any "getent passwd USER". <-- that uses glibc's nsswitch, which reads /etc/ldap.conf
<yasoob_> TJ: thank you for clarifying. This is my first stab at it hence all this confusion. What should I look at now?
<TJ-> yasoob_: Didn't you say earlier you could use openldap's ldapsearch successfully?
<TJ-> yasoob_: if so, check that with all your edits, that still works. If not, fix /etc/ldap/ldap.conf so it does
<TJ-> yasoob_: then, for fixing "getent passwd USER" and log-ins, fix /etc/ldap.conf"
<yasoob_> TJ: `ldapsearch -x` works successfully again. For `getent passwd USER` I don't know what to fix in `/etc/ldap.conf`. It seems correct. This is my `/etc/ldap.conf` file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cmSbkcCKv6/
<yasoob_> With "it seems correct" I mean the `ldap.conf` file seems correct. The getent is still failing with the `getent passwd USER` command by not returning anything.
<yasoob_> TJ: This is the `getent passwd` output and the behavior of `getent passwd USER` https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RSJRcsspRp/
<TJ-> yasoob_: you have "rootbinddn admin" in /etc/ldap.conf. Is there an admin user on ldap server and if so have you also set the secret for that UID?
<yasoob_> TJ: This is the output for my `ldapsearch -x` https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xk4WB78DVz/  There is an admin user as far as I can tell from the output and yes I set a password for that in the initial install.
<TJ-> yasoob_: if you're using "rootbinddn admin" in nss_ldap's /etc/ldap.conf then you need to put admin's password in /etc/ldap.secret and set it mode 0600
<Exterminador> someone correct me if I'm wrong: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4M status=progress" is the right command to zero out an HDD, right?
<Epx998> Anyone good with busid conversions for xorg gpu bus ids'?
<TJ-> yasoob_: read "man nss_ldap" and look at the "rootbinddn" entry
<TJ-> Epx998: they're just PCI device locations
<TJ-> Epx998: e.g. they match "lspci -nn"
<Epx998> Bus ID of 65:00.0 isnt PCI:65:0:0 in the xorg - thought it had to be converted
<yasoob_> TJ: I do have the password in the ldap.secret file and the permissions are also correct
<OerHeks> Exterminador, looks oke to me
<Epx998> hmm server could be missing monitor
<Exterminador> OerHeks: cool. I don't need any of "&& sync" too or do I?
<genii> sync will write anything in buffer not yet written to disk
<Exterminador> I know I need the "&& sync" when creating a bootable USB. not sure when zeroing out an HDD
<yasoob_> TJ: I commented out the `rootbinddn admin`, restarted all the services and it works!
<yasoob_> I think there is some problem with the admin user in openldap which I created
<OerHeks> Exterminador, sync would be a safe option, sure
<TJ-> yasoob_: nice one! that means you can do anonymous lookups. Because you had that, I assumed you required authenticated
<Exterminador> OerHeks: thanks for the heads-up. I'll include it in the command. after all, it won't hurt)
<TJ-> yasoob_: glad we got that sorted :D
<yasoob_> TJ: I can literally feel myself wanting to cry. You have no clue how much this had bugged me over the last couple of days
<yasoob_> Thank you so much
<TJ-> yasoob_: you're welcome. Want to know a secret?
<yasoob_> TJ: why not
<TJ-> yasoob_: that's the first time I've messed about with nss_ldap/openldap :p
<TJ-> yasoob_: I just read the man-pages
<yasoob_> TJ: lol. Yeah I can feel the lack of experience on my end
<yasoob_> I did read the man pages but everything was in the right place :(
<Exterminador> I've fired it up and it's zeroing the HDD. I assume that "bs=4M" is a safe value, or should I use a lower value like "bs=2M"?
<TJ-> yasoob_: you were caught out by 2 packages both having an 'ldap.conf'
<yasoob_> My knowledge about linux internals and config files is not a lot. One question though, how did you figure out I needed to edit /etc/ldap.conf and not /etc/ldap/ldap.conf?
<yasoob_> Did you know that beforehand or did you read that in man pages or something?
<TJ-> yasoob_: it's in "man nss_ldap" - at the end of most man-pages is a "FILES"  that lists related files
<Exterminador> I don't mind making a second passage using a lower value (although I assume isn't healthy for the HDD?)
<TJ-> yasoob_: there is also a "SEE ALSO" - I often jump right to the end of the man-page first and look up those cross-references to get a feel for what else I need to be aware of
<yasoob_> TJ: Ohhh I need to improve my manpages foo :D
<yasoob_> TJ: At least now I will be able to triage issues a bit quicker than before
<apeman> I have a few questions about installing Ubuntu on a new computer with SSD/HDD.
<apeman> Firstly, if I have 32 GB RAM (extendable up to 64GB) does that make it okay to put swap space on the SSD? (A lot of people warn against swap space on SSD but isn't this only if you run out of RAM?) And should the swap space be double the maximum RAM, as in 128GB?
<OerHeks> nowadays ssd does not suffer white spots anymore
<apeman> So there's no issue about writes degrading the SSD lifespan?
<OerHeks> that is what i am pointing at, yes.
<TJ-> apeman: with 32GB RAM I wouldn't bother with swap!
<TJ-> apeman: swap only needs to be 1.x RAM if the system is going to hibernate. Otherwise, you can set any size
<Exterminador> stupid question: how much "not advisable" is to install Ubuntu (or any of its flavours) in a USB stick?
<OerHeks> Exterminador, it will be slow, but oke
<genii> Depends how reliable you consider storing things on USB sticks to be
<genii> ..especially if it's going to also be using it for tmp/cache/swap files
<compdoc> usb sticks arent reliable for oses
<Exterminador> I mean, it's more for a "portability" feature. won't have many writes to disk tho (except regular updates)
<TJ-> Exterminador: I used USB mass storage flash for console-only diagnostics; I have a few that have been going over 10 years
<yasoob_> I am thinking of replacing my macbook pro 2015 with a diff one which comes with ubuntu or has really good ubuntu support. I am eying the Dell XPS 13 DE but it is a bit pricey with no black friday deal as far as I know. I was wondering if people have any suggestions here. I wanted to give System76 laptops a serious look but the battery life of their laptops is not that good.
<TJ-> Exterminador: I don't think I'd want to run a heavy GUI from one if it's going to be allowed to write
#ubuntu 2018-11-20
<Exterminador> I have a really small (not bigger than a thumb) USB 2.0 of 32Gb and I was considering in installing Xubuntu into it or even Lubuntu
<TJ-> Exterminador: the biggest concern you should have is how fast it is to move data; some can be really slow and that isn't useful to support a GUI, but is probably fine for console/shell only.
<apeman> TJ-: For an office PC that I'll be remotely accessing as well, would it be more typical to be using "suspend" or "hibernate" when the computer is idle?
<TJ-> Exterminador: that in turn can sometimes depend on which type of USB controller it is attached to (USB2 vs USB3)
<Exterminador> well, I'm quite sure I don't have any USB3 ports. usually they are blue, right?
<TJ-> apeman: I'd think S3 suspend would be best, because you can use Wake-On-LAN to wake it up instantly if required, whereas WoL from hibernate could be problematic (hibernation/resume is still an iffy area)
<TJ-> Exterminador: yes
<Exterminador> then, they're all USB2
<Exterminador> I believe that an external SSD would be better for what I'm thinking
<stn616> Exterminador: flash drives have limited life compared to ssd which have algorithms to write cells randomly a usb stick doesn't, constant write operations on a usb stick will kill it fast
<Exterminador> stn616: noted. :)
<apeman> Is it necessary to have a /boot partition for Ubuntu 18?
<OerHeks> apeman, 18.04 standard installs in one partition, including swapfile, not swappartition.
<compdoc> for uefi, I think so. without uefi, it still has a bootloader
<EriC^^> apeman: no
<apeman> OerHeks: I'm installing on SSD and HDD so trying to figure out what I need to do
<ryuo> apeman: the UEFI partition compdoc mentions isn't a regular /boot partition.
<ryuo> apeman: but, yes. it's basically the substitute for the MBR.
<ryuo> apeman: you need that plus whatever partitions you're using for the actual system.
<apeman> Does it matter which order you create partitions?
<TJ-> apeman: not usually, although some older firmware want the boot-loader near the start of the device (before 2GB)
<stn616> actually that's one of the problems I was having, I created a 100M partition for boot and the installation failed, took me a few hours to realize I needed a bigger partition for boot
<stn616> imagine that 170M just to store a few kernels and grub...
<stn616> apeman: you need at least 200M for boot and 260 for efi (vfat) if you are going to dual boot with windows
<TJ-> I'd recommend at least 500MB for /boot/ since in the deefault config the typical initrd.img will be close to 60MB each
<ryuo> TJ-: isn't that only relevant to ancient BIOS?
<TJ-> allow for the standard 3 kernel versions, plus some others if youu've not enabled automatic old kernel removal
<ryuo> they had limitations about how much data they could read.
<TJ-> ryuo: makes no difference; I'm talking about /boot/ when it is a separate file-system
<virmaha> Hello. I've an ubuntu 16.04 laptop. When I reboot it, the screen is stuck at /dev/sda1: recovering journal, /dev/sda1: clean, x/y files. q/b blocks
<TJ-> ryuo: if you're on about the boot-loader, then in BIOS mode, GRUB's core image needs around 1MB. On MBR that is written in the spare sectors from sector #1 to the start of the 1st partition(usually sector 2048). On GPT it needs a BIOS Boot Partition which I usually reserve 2MB for.
<TJ-> ryuo: in UEFI mode there needs to be an EFI System Partition instead, FAT16, less than 256MB is fine
<ryuo> TJ-: i'm aware.
<ryuo> TJ-: i just wasn't aware of such a limitation in newer systems.
<TJ-> ryuo: the 2GB limit for BIOS/legacy boot? it's not so common but we've seen a few CSMs that have it
<ryuo> I see.
<TJ-> ryuo: I assume they use signed int for their sector offsets!
<apeman> stn616: I'm only going to be using Ubuntu. So I take it if I create / on the SSD then /boot will be created by the installer, as in there's no need for me to create a separate /boot partition?
<Krennic> hmm
<TJ-> apeman: if /boot/ is in the root-fs then there's no problem with size of course
<TJ-> apeman: I use separate /boot/ in combination with LUKS encryption, so even if that file-system is unlocked, the rootfs still needs to be unlocked separately
<virmaha> okay. So when I do startx, I get error saying /usr/bin/x : not found. xinit: giving up, unable to connect to X server: connection refused. There's no internet connectivity too
<virmaha> how can I fix this?
<TJ-> virmaha: why are you using startx? why not use the display manager/
<Krennic> hmm
<virmaha> TJ-: oops i was just checking journalctl | tail -n 100 and I saw that command so
<virmaha> TJ-: how can i test using display manager?
<TJ-> virmaha: depends on which one is installed. For regular Ubuntu then it is likely gdm3. For others it could be lightdm. So you can do "sudo systemctl start <DM-NAME>"
<virmaha> gdm3 - service not found
<virmaha> lightdm - job for lightdm.service failed as control process exited with error code. See systemctlt status lightdm.service and journalctl -xe for details
<virmaha> TJ-: ^
<apeman> I'm confused by the limit of 4 primary partitions is mentioned in a lot of guides. I also read a guide saying that if you're using GPT then there is no limit to the number of primary partitions.
<virmaha> it looks like it can't find /usr/bin/X
<apeman> Is that true, and how would I "choose" to use GPT?
<TJ-> virmaha: those recommended commands will show you some log messages
<eee2> ubuntu sucks
<virmaha> yeah looking at that TJ-  It's same error which I mentioned above
<eee2> thus you are all suckers
<virmaha> xinit : unable to run server "/usr/bin/x" no such file or directory
<TJ-> apeman: MBR only allows 4 primary partitions; for more you have to create an extended partition on 1 of those 4, which can then contain an additional 4 logical partitions, and that can repeat up to, I think, 127
<ryuo> eee2: hi mr. troll. you hungry today
<ryuo> :D
<eee2> haven't eaten yet
<TJ-> virmaha: right, so you're missing packages then, or files have been deleted!
<virmaha> TJ-: :o but how do i fix that without internet access
<TJ-> virmaha: try "apt list xserver-xorg-core" --- does it say it is installed?
<virmaha> TJ-: yeah..ot sjpws N: there are 2 additional versions. PLease use -a switch
<TJ-> virmaha: also, more importantly, which ubuntu release is that, and which flavour (ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, mate, budgie, kubuntu ...) ?
<virmaha> TJ-: ubuntu 16.04, xenial
<TJ-> virmaha: "ot sjpws N" ?
<virmaha> oops TJ- I mean yeah, the package are installed
<virmaha> xserver-xorg-core/xenial-updates, xenial-security and xenial
<TJ-> virmaha: right, that package contains /usr/bin/X so if that file is missing you've got some kind of corruption
<virmaha> 2:1.1.18.4-0ubuntu0.8 amd64
<virmaha> ahh I see..so how to fix that TJ- :S
<TJ-> virmaha: try "ls -l /usr/bin/X" - should be a symbolic link to Xorg
<apeman> TJ-: But can I tell the Ubuntu installer to create a GPT drive?
<virmaha> "cannot access /usr/bin/x' : No such file or directory
<TJ-> virmaha: the "apt list ..." report, did it show "[installed,automatic]" ?
<TJ-> virmaha: if you didn't see "installed" then it isn't installed
<virmaha> TJ-: nothing like that
<TJ-> virmaha: right, so it isn't installed.
<virmaha> but how did it work before then :|
<TJ-> virmaha: so you'll need network to install
<TJ-> virmaha: you've managed to delete something
<virmaha> i've been using laptop for weeks
<virmaha> and rebooted it today
<fluvvell> how viable is it to switch to wayland and then back to X if the apps I need dont work.
<TJ-> virmaha: there may be clues in the log: "less /var/log/apt/history.log"
<TJ-> apeman: the installer should use GPT by default
<fluvvell> I have two screens with massively different resolution
<TJ-> apeman: we only usually run into MBR now when installing alongside older Windows
<virmaha> ah TJ- could be. I was playing around with apt-get dselect-upgrade
<apeman> TJ-: So on a new system to only have linux the concern about limit 4 partitions is nonexistent?
<virmaha> TJ-: how to get network access. ifonfig shows only loopback address
<TJ-> virmaha: if you're *very* lucky the package .deb files might still be in the cache: "ls /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<virmaha> what should I grep for?
<virmaha> i see lot of files
<virmaha> xserver-common , xvfb etc
<TJ-> xserver-xorg-core
<sfdebug> hi, does anyone use some Desktop program of translation? So, for example, i can click in any word in any program and translate it fast?
<virmaha> no luck
<TJ-> virmaha: if you do "sudo apt install xserver-xorg-core" and it is in the cache it'll be installed
<virmaha> only have xserver-common
<TJ-> virmaha: right, so you need to bring up the network. Do you know your gatteway router's IPv4 address?
<TJ-> virmaha: or does the network use IPv6 SLAAC ?
<virmaha> TJ-: I used to connect via wifi or ethernet cable
<virmaha> I can plug it in my other laptop and get the gateway router's ipv4
<TJ-> virmaha: right, from the GUI? so that'd be NetworkManager?
<TJ-> virmaha: if so we can bring that up from console
<TJ-> virmaha: "nmli con" should list all your network connections. Do you see your wifi name there?
<TJ-> virmaha: "nmcli con" (typo)
<virmaha> program nmcli is not installed
<virmaha> :S
<TJ-> virmaha: you've broken it
<virmaha> i plugged my ethernet cable to windows machine, did ipconfig and found default gateway ip
<TJ-> virmaha: plug an Ethernet cable in
<TJ-> virmaha: then do "ip link show" and figure out the device name (should start with en...)
<virmaha> okay found one TJ-
<TJ-> virmaha: then do "sudo dhclient enXXXXX &" and if you're lucky DHCP should get a lease
<TJ-> virmaha: then you can do "ip addr show" and check there's an IPv4 address, and then "ip route show" and check there is a route with "default" in it pointing to your gateway router
<TJ-> virmaha: lastly, you need to check there is name resolution for DNS, with something like "ping -c 5 archive.ubuntu.com"
<quidnunc> Can anyone tell me how to install and configure fcitx. All the information I find through Google is old
<virmaha> ip addr show shows eno1: <no carrier, broadcast, multicast, up> mtu 1500 <some more words> link/ether <12 hex chars> brd ff:ff::ff::ff::ff::ff
<virmaha> ip route show shows nothing
<virmaha> ping says unknown host
<TJ-> virmaha: did you do the dhclient step?
<virmaha> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> virmaha: eno1 "no carrier" means the link isn't up... cable issue?
<OerHeks> quidnunc, maybe this page is any help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1062907/cant-change-from-ibus-to-fcitx
<quidnunc> OerHeks: Thanks I saw it. I tried doing that but it hasn't worked, at least without a reboot
<virmaha> TJ-: ah the cable was loose. Now it showed [2] <pid> [1] done sudo dhclient eno1
<OerHeks> the guide says rebot .. or logout/login
<virmaha> and now it's stuck at rtnetlink answers: file exists
<TJ-> virmaha: so "ip addr show"
<virmaha> TJ-: wohoo. It works
<virmaha> ping works too
<TJ-> virmaha: right, so now you can sort things out
<virmaha> TJ-: lol how? just reinstall xserver-xorg-core?
<TJ-> virmaha: which flavour of ubuntu was installed? Xubuntu? Lubuntu?
<virmaha> TJ-: normal ubuntu..canonical one
<TJ-> virmaha: hmmm OK. what does "lsb_release -r" report?
<virmaha> Release: 16.04
<TJ-> virmaha: ok, that explains the lightdm! let's start with the top-level package in case you removed that. if this is missing it will automatically cause all the missing packages to be installed. "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop"
<virmaha> TJ-: alright. Done. Anything else?
<TJ-> virmaha: did that install a lot of packages?
<virmaha> yeah a lot
<virmaha> also, usr/bin/x synlinks to xorg
<virmaha> symlinks*
<TJ-> virmaha: then try starting again "sudo systemctl start lightdm"
<TJ-> virmaha: you should also check the network-manager has been re-installed
<virmaha> TJ-: wohoo I see the login screen
<virmaha> thanks a lot TJ- for saving the day!!
<johnc--> sorry i got disconnected. my 'upload' folder inside /var/www/html/upload is owned by "ubuntu www-data", now when i upload images from the web dashboard, the uploaded image is owned by "www-data www-data" thus it cannot display. How will i make all future files written in the folder be owned by "ubuntu www-data" ?
<gbellinoz> I have a script called "clip" that just has "xclip -o -selection primary" in it. Why it's so useful is that I can use anything in the clipboard on the CLI, like "wget $(clip)". I've used Linux for 18+ years, but just made this last month!
<gbellinoz> Cool or "derr" ?
<Silenceimpaired> Hey all :) I'm struggling between choosing manjaro and ubuntu... why do you prefer ubuntu?
<OerHeks> because we are give great support
<OerHeks> but polling is useless, dude
<ryuo> OerHeks: tell that to the programmers that still insist on using poll(). :(
<OerHeks> pollings say pollings say nothing
<ryuo> Silenceimpaired: stability?
<ryuo> Manjaro is rolling release, so you're more likely to encounter issues.
<Silenceimpaired> hmm okay... what about Debian... do you feel Ubuntu is more stable than Debian?
<Strykar> does the encrypt installer option do 'LUKS on LVM' or 'LVM on LUKS'?
<lapion>   OerHeks try using a new profile and enabling drm in the new profiel
<jadax> hi, do you know if there is so meta-package on Ubuntu to install wordpress? I've seen some tutorials out there, but most of them were pretty involving
<lapion> Hello I have one system where I keep getting "Widevine Content  Decryption Module provided y Google Inc. Will be installed shortly." when I enable drm content in firefox
<lapion> does anyone have this same problem ?
<guiverc> jadax: i know nothing about wordpress, but `wordpress` is a package (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wordpress)
<WoC> is there any way to disable apparmor on a running system w/o rebooting with kernel param apparmor=0 ?
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to delete two files, but when I do rm filename it says there is no such file.  I have tried in file manager and from command line.  I think there is a funny character or something i the name, but I cannot see it.  any advice please?
<transfusion> Ascavasaion: have you tried if you can tab complete your file name in the command line?
<Ascavasaion> transfusion, I can... but still cannot delete it.
<Ascavasaion> joel@mynasbox:/media/joel/My Book/TV Shows/Doogie Howser MD/D$ rm S2E09\ -\ Nautilus\ For\ Naught.avi
<Ascavasaion> rm: cannot remove 'S2E09 - Nautilus For Naught.avi': No such file or directory
<transfusion> hmmm... what if you put quotes around the file name?
<Ascavasaion> That is with tab completion
<transfusion> or escape the spaces
<transfusion> hmmm
<transfusion> something like rm S2E09\ -\ Nautilus\ For\ Naught.avi ?
<Ascavasaion> transfusion, Nope
<transfusion> hmmm.....
<Ascavasaion> Nor with quotes...
<Ascavasaion> rm "S2E18 - My Two Dads.avi"
<Ascavasaion> rm: cannot remove 'S2E18 - My Two Dads.avi': No such file or directory
<TreeLad> transfusion: have you ls -a to see if the file was removed?
<Ascavasaion> Files are still there... when I type ls -a it shows them all
<TreeLad> are you the owner of the file? rm -f? or sudo rm -f
<Ascavasaion> rm -f filename and sudo rm -f filename also do not work
<TreeLad> are they open in a program? (not sure that matters)
<Ascavasaion> TreeLad, Nope
<TreeLad> Ascavasaion: I give up
<Ascavasaion> TreeLad, Me as well, going to format it
<TreeLad> researched google... do you own the folder it is in?
<TreeLad> https://askubuntu.com/questions/240424/why-cant-i-delete-a-file-even-though-i-have-write-permissions
<Ascavasaion> I formatted the external hard disk
<TreeLad> solved
<pagios> echo "hello" | mail -s  'hello no.fwd' root@localhost ;   mail No mail for root wHYY?
<eugenio> hi all, I'm trying to recover a damaged HD which contained 4 reiserfs partitions. I don't know where to start.
<eugenio> reiserfs --check gives Bad root block 0. (--rebuild-tree did not complete)
<ducasse> that's the problem with using niche filesystems, hard to get help when they fail
<EriC^^> eugenio: start with backing up the hdd using ddrescue and work on the image
<eugenio> EriC^^: I'm just working on an image, I have already did the ddrescue image
<ducasse> eugenio: i doubt anyone here can help much, try ##linux
<EriC^^> or #reiserfs or so
<adikwok> dear tomreyn, sorry for late reply. thank you for your guidance, it worked like charm. now i dont need to be worry about root space, . i did your guidance for using gparted from live boot usb. now i had 74gb for linux .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qz4HwCp5qq/
<HaMsTeRs> Hey guys, I'm prepare to install a portable OS.  Should I install it on a SDXC card or USB3?  which one would be faster?   thanks
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: usb always bottlenecks dedicated sticks
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: its good for testing things, but best not for daily driver
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: what will be your endgoal with the portable?
<HaMsTeRs> lotuspsychje, my notebook charger died.  It's under warranty, so I'm awaiting Microsoft to send me a new charger.   Now I have to the notebook provided by my company
<HaMsTeRs> So I do not want to backup my work and restore to my own notebook when the charger is arrive
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: virtualbox with ubuntu, on work laptop?
<HaMsTeRs> They disabled VTx
<HaMsTeRs> and locked the BIOS
<EriC^^> HaMsTeRs: use some kind of external hdd?
<EriC^^> usb tend to die quickly when they run an OS
<HaMsTeRs> yes, this is what I'm thinking.  To have a full install on either a USB stick or SDCard
<HaMsTeRs> oh
<EriC^^> i mean, if you backup regularly and it's just temporary you should be good on a usb
<EriC^^> ext hdd would be ideal though
<HaMsTeRs> I have a 2TB passbook hdd, but it's kind of heavy to carry it around
<EriC^^> maybe an ssd? those things are pretty lightweight
<HaMsTeRs> so would USB3 stick faster than an SDXC card?
<HaMsTeRs> yea, but pretty expansive also
<Reventlov> Hello. Do ubuntu automatically add an IPV6 link-local address to interfaces?
<EriC^^> HaMsTeRs: seems that usb3 should be faster than sd card, sd card uses flash storage same as old fashioned usb
<EriC^^> HaMsTeRs: https://www.quora.com/USB-vs-MicroSD-Which-is-faster-and-more-reliable
<HaMsTeRs> Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem HaMsTeRs
<Reventlov> any idea? (it's just looking for inet6 addresses in your ip a command output)
<Reventlov> I have one ubuntu, on which it does not have any ipv6 link-local address, I just want to confirm it's the case on other machines.
<HaMsTeRs> This is sth I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RxhdBMgMpS/
<marlocov> Hello
<OerHeks> hi marlocov
<marlocov> I'm currently trying to install nvidia drivers for Ubuntu 18.04. I downloaded nvidia-390 and deativated Secure Boot uncommented Wayland and I still get a black screen.
<marlocov> In the settings detail is also shows me llvmpipe (LLVM 6.0, 256 bits) instead of Nvidia 1060
<tomreyn> hi, is there any written confirmation for the 18.04 support extension (to 10 years), yet?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: yes, softpedia linux
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: https://news.softpedia.com/news/mark-shuttleworth-says-ubuntu-18-04-lts-will-be-supported-for-10-years-523864.shtml
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: thanks, i was rather thinking of anything canonical.com or ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> media reports about what was announced at the openstack summit are all over the place.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: didnt see on official yet myself
<OerHeks> video is in that url ...
<OerHeks> and he explains his beard :-D
<marlocov> Just wondering is this the right place for support ?
<HexaByte> Hi guys. In 18.04 LTS we have php 7.2 and ppmyadmin: phpmyadmin/bionic,bionic,now 4:4.6.6-5, which does not work well with 7.2. Here is a issue, here is a fix: https://github.com/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin/commit/4ef752efb37b2de3ba2349590201d55533ad074b. Fix was in january. Why do we still not have it updated? Where can we submit a bug report? I wish to keep using package for phpmyadmin, not to install it by hand.
<tomreyn> marlocov: it is
<HexaByte> issue: https://github.com/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin/issues/13938
<tomreyn> (support only in fact)
<marlocov> Ah okay
<marlocov> After clean installing Ubuntu 18.04 it installed the driver corretly but it had an insane tearing. So I decided to update the Nvidia drivers but now my resolution is locked and only 1 of 3 monitors work
<marlocov> System Details also doesn't display my GPU is that normal ?
<hateball> marlocov: how did you upgrade your driver? directly from nvidia?
<tomreyn> HexaByte: phpmyadmin is in universe, so it's supported by the community
<marlocov> I first tried with the .run file. Then resinstall ubuntu and used the ppa
<hateball> marlocov: if your card is supported, I'd use nvidia-410 from the ppa
<marlocov> I'm using GTX 1060
<hateball> then it is
<gbellinoz> jadax - a docker container would probably be easiest...
<hateball> marlocov: as for the tearing, did you try with ForceFullCompositionPipeline ?
<gbellinoz> jadax: ^^^
<marlocov> Not really I'm trying to first fix the resolution.
<HexaByte> tomreyn: ok, how does one request a version bump, since the default php is 7.2 now
<marlocov> Should Secure Boot also be disable ?
<HexaByte> is there a bug tracker? issue? how does this work in ubuntu? for packages in universe repo?
<marlocov> Because when I desactivated it and used the Nouveau driver it worked, but now it seems like nothing works anymore
<tomreyn> HexaByte: but you could file a bug against the package (using "ubuntu-bug phpmyadmin") if you think there are reasons why the current version needs patches or a stable release upgrade (SRU) to a higher version.
<hateball> marlocov: you need to have secure boot disabled either in bios or bootloader shim, or the nvidia module wont load as it isnt signed
<tomreyn> HexaByte: bugs reported so far: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bugs
<marlocov> But when I boot with secure boot disabled I get a black screen with an underscore
<HexaByte> tomreyn: tnx for info, seems like it was already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/1767361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767361 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "4.6.6deb5 not working on Bionic as PHP 7.2 is default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<HexaByte> oh well, will just create my own ppa or install by hand
<HexaByte> universe should not accept brocken packages, if you ask me :-(
<tomreyn> HexaByte: i think it wasn't clear that it was buggy at the time.
<tomreyn> HexaByte: herE's how you can fix it in ubuntu proper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<tomreyn> rather here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Contributing_to_the_Universe_Repository_.28MOTU.29
<hateball> marlocov: do you disable secure boot in bios or bootlader?
<marlocov> BIOS
<marlocov> Should I also disable it in the bootloader?
<hateball> marlocov: do you use disk encryption?
<marlocov> hateball: no
<marlocov> I just just did a Clean Install of Ubuntu
<hateball> marlocov: well typically all you should need to do is: have secure boot in bios, follow step 2 here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<hateball> marlocov: and after that use whatever latest driver from nvidia PPA
<hateball> and uh... things should "just work"
<marlocov> hateball, how do you get the latest?
<marlocov> hateball, and you mean "have secure boot enabled in bios" ?
<marlocov> or disabled in bios ?
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1705369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705369 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10/18.04 boots to black screen when using Nvidia drivers (on a desktop with an Intel GPU)" [High,Confirmed]
<hateball> marlocov: if you disable it in the shim like in the URL, you can have it enabled in BIOS if you like
<hateball> marlocov: and latest short term driver is currently nvidia-driver-410 from the driver ppa
<marlocov> Okay thank you I'll try it out
<OerHeks> odd, 18.04.1/nvidia 390 works fine here, with UEFI
<lotuspsychje> wich version do you use OerHeks
<OerHeks> standard gnome
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1071 kB
<lotuspsychje> .77?
<OerHeks> jups
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<bumblefuzz> hi, I've used 'disks' to restore the ubuntu 18.04.1 image to a USB drive (I tried dd before that) and each time when I try to boot from the USB, the boot-up hangs. Is there any way to turn off the splash screen and see what's hanging? I don't have internet access during boot up so I can't send any pastebinit's... not sure what to do. This has never happened before
<elias_a> Good afternoon!
<tomreyn> bumblefuzz: what doy ou mean by "the ubuntu 18.04.1 image"?
<guiver_d> bumblefuzz: if using grub, you could hit <E> (edit) & remove 'quiet splash' from your linux (kernel) line .. I'd also likely add a '1' & confirm  UID's are okay
<piensken> hi, is there an raspberry pi, retropie, kodi channel?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lotuspsychje> !alis | piensken
<ubottu> piensken: please see above
<bumblefuzz> tomreyn: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<bumblefuzz> guiver_d: what's that second part? adding a 1 for what?
<guiver_d> bumblefuzz: 1 goes to single user mode (maintenance/repair..) allowing better viewing of things if wrong.. but I assumed you were trying to 'restore' & dd' backup where i'm now thinking you meant an ISO & I'd not use a 1/single for that..
<bumblefuzz> I do mean ISO
<bumblefuzz> restore is just what I used to ensure I'd written the image to disk
<bumblefuzz> I tried dd first and bott hung
<bumblefuzz> boot*
<tomreyn> bumblefuzz: so you used some version of 'gnome disks' from some OS to write one of the many ISO files listed at https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads to an usb attached storage, tried to boot off it and it failed?
<bumblefuzz> tomreyn: at first, I used dd on the cline to write to disk and that boot failed... but yes, what you've written there is what I tried second... and that boot also failed
<tomreyn> bumblefuzz: what's "cline"?
<guiver_d> bumblefuzz: did you verify the download/ISO was valid before you wrote it?
<guiver_d> (Sorry Tom - I'll back off)
<bumblefuzz> guiver_d: yes
<bumblefuzz> tomreyn: command line
<tomreyn> bumblefuzz: search for "create usb" at https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> guiver_d: i dont mind
<tomreyn> bumblefuzz: i've never tried the approahc you took and do not know whether it would work. those tutorials provide recommendations on how to create an ubuntu installer on usb attached storages
<bumblefuzz> I'll try yours
<tomreyn> !usb | bumblefuzz: if you need more options
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: if you need more options: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<onio> I am using ubuntu mate 18.04 the pointer arrow appears large over the desktop but not over opened applications such as chrome or eclipse. Any suggestion on how to resolve?
<bumblefuzz> the startup disk app stalled
<onio> bumblefuzz: is this response to my issue?
<piensken> is it hard to transform ubuntu to a good looking and working os?
<bumblefuzz> onio: no
<OerHeks> piensken, it is already
<onio> bumblefuzz: alright :)
<piensken> OerHeks: ja? :p not so nice looking :p
<piensken> I need to install gnome or so?
<OerHeks> piensken, apply a theme or iconpack, whatever makes your eyes happy
<tarzeau> onio: do you have a high resolution display? dpi?
<tarzeau> onio: screenshots of the large pointer arror and not large one?
<onio> tarzeau: yes
<onio> I recently bought a 4K display
<tarzeau> onio: do you know if the appliations you run are qt or gtk, and their versions?
<tarzeau> unfortunately on linux, it's a big mess, there's no uniform cursor handling, depending on the ui libraries everyont tries to solve it somehow. and there's no one single setting to make it all right
<tarzeau> it even gets worse with multiple displays, multiple dpis
<onio> tarzeau: not sure, at the moment when I move cursor over pidgin it shows as normal but when move to the destop it get large again
<tarzeau> the desktop being gnome-shell ?
<onio> Yes, I should believe so. I am running Ubuntu Mate 18.04
<onio> I just found this page https://superuser.com/questions/768830/mouse-cursor-scaling-issues-in-xubuntu-14-04-with-xfce-4-10
<tomreyn> piensken: ubuntu comes with gnome by default. there are other ubuntu flavours which come with different desktop environments.
<tarzeau> onio: that link is exactly the problem description!
<tarzeau> onio: and afaik there's no solution :)
<onio> I have just tried following but fontconfig-infinality does not work
<Cybertinus> lotus|NUC: Thanks for your hints on upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04 yesterday. The machine is now up and running with Ubuntu 18.04. It survived the 3 do-release-upgrade runs I did on it :)
<tomreyn> onio: i think mate is still based on gnome 2, isnt it? in this case maybe you should give the default ubuntu a try, which comes with gnome 3
<tomreyn> just download the live / installer iso, boot off it and see whether it works any better
<mgedmin> Cybertinus: congratulations!
<OerHeks> interesting scaling answer, not sure it applies to gtk3 too.. https://askubuntu.com/a/555812
<Cybertinus> thnx mgedmin
<onio> tomreyn: thanks I would probably give a try
<tomreyn> onio: see also https://wiki.gnome.org/HowDoI/HiDpi + https://wiki.gnome.org/HowDoI/HiDpi
<gvm> Does anyone know if there's a known issue upgrading from Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS to latest release?  Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS is still on the supprted list but apt-get upgrade, apt-get update and do-release-upgrade all fail, reporting missing items on the servers.
<gvm> I've tried changing the server settings in /etc/apt/sources.list to various servers that have been suggested in discussion groups, but without any success.
<gvm> Manually looking at these servers shows that they really don't have the versions that my system is looking for.
<tomreyn> gvm: do yu have the 'pastebinit' command installed? run: which pastbeinit
<tomreyn> gvm: do yu have the 'pastebinit' command installed? run: which pastbinit
<tomreyn> gvm: do yu have the 'pastebinit' command installed? run: which pastebinit
<tomreyn> sorry, typos :-(
<ioria> gvm, you can't upgrade 14.04 to the ' latest release ' which is 18.04 ; you first need 16.04
<OerHeks> did you install sudo apt-get install update-manager-core, and edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set: Prompt=lts ??  https://websiteforstudents.com/upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-server/
<mgedmin> gvm: do you have any PPAs or other 3rd-party sources enabled?
<gvm> tomreyn: No - I don't have pastebinit
<ioria> gvm,  sudo apt install pastebinit
<mgedmin> gvm: no, scratch the PPA question; do-release-upgrade disables PPAs -- a better question is which Ubuntu mirror is in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<gvm> ioria: I did look for documentation on this, but couldn't find any way to specify an upgrade to from 14.04 to 16.04 first.
<ioria> mgedmin, disable yes, override not
<mgedmin> do-release-upgrade will upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<gvm> OerHeks: I'll give that a try.  This is on a virtual machine so I can revert to snapshot if it fails.
<tomreyn> gvm: please run this to provide us some basic information on your system and its state:  cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline > /tmp/report; lsb_release -ds >> /tmp/report; sudo apt-get update >> /tmp/report 2>&1; sudo apt -f install  >> /tmp/report 2>&1; apt-cache policy >> /tmp/report 2>&1; cat /tmp/report | nc nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> gvm,  you don't specify an upgrade, the upgrade to 16.04 is automatic
<tomreyn> gvm: please remove one 'nc ' off the end of the above series of commands
<gvm> mgedmin: I've tried updating the /etc/apt/sources.list with various suggestions from discussion groups - was gb.archive.ubuntu.com originally.  I've tried dropping the "gb" and I've tried old-releases.ubuntu.com.  There are also entries for security.ubuntu.com which seems to have most of the problems.
<mgedmin> any proxies in use?
<Cybertinus> gvm: you don't need to use old-releases.ubuntu.com, only EOL releases are stored there (so 12.04 and older, if you only look at LTS releases)
<tomreyn> gvm: if you could run the abover series of commands, non of whhc changes your system (other than creating temporary file and updating apt's cache), and returned the url where it was posted to, we could probably tell what's happening.
<Cybertinus> 14.04 is available on the normal mirrors still
<gvm> OerHeks: I get "update-manager-core is already the newest version." and /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades already has  Prompt=lts
<HexaByte> Before I reinvent hot water. I need mod_cloudflare but I see CF is not building .debs for 18.04 LTS. Is there a PPA or repo I could fint it in, or should I build from source myself?
<gvm> tomreyn: Will do - just got a lot of responses simultaneously so tried the fastest first.
<tomreyn> gvm: cool, sorry about the many responses, maybe we should just provide one or two. ;-)
<tomreyn> gvm: here's the commands again, this time without typo: cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline > /tmp/report; lsb_release -ds >> /tmp/report; sudo apt-get update >> /tmp/report 2>&1; sudo apt -f install  >> /tmp/report 2>&1; apt-cache policy >> /tmp/report 2>&1; cat /tmp/report | nc termbin.com 9999
<HexaByte> hmm it seems CF even stopped development of it's module :/ will just switch to mod_remoteip
<tomreyn> HexaByte: i dont know hwether this changed since i last used it, but remoteip used to be pretty dumb when it came to ipv6
<tomreyn> i.e. it cut off anything longer than a fixed number of characters, the maximum length of an ipv4.
<gvm> tomreyn: netcat can't get through my firewall, so I've put the output here: https://pastebin.com/vXeY3a6k .  Let me know if you'd prefer another method.
<HexaByte> tomreyn: i have no other option: https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-us/articles/203656534-How-do-I-restore-original-visitor-IP-with-Apache-2-4-
<tomreyn> gvm: thanks. in the future please consifder using paste.ubuntu.com instead, we like this more.
<tomreyn> gvm: right this looks like you have proxy server issues.
<tomreyn> gvm: this can be a transparent proxy so you may not have a proxy server configured on this system.
<ioria> gvm, your  kernel is 3.13.0-79  ?  (uname -r)
<tomreyn> gvm: this said the kerne you're running is 2.5 years old, which is definitely too old (meaningn you missed a lot of updates)
<gvm> I do have a proxy server, and it's possible that it might be giving incorrect error codes.  I did try looking (using a browser) in detail for the exact files that were being sought, and they weren't on the servers.  So the 403s might really be missing files
<tomreyn> gvm: and ubuntu itself should be version 14.04.5, not  14.05.4. so this proxy server issue has probably been around for a while (or you didnt run the vm for some time)
<gvm> ioria: Yes, but it's still on the supported list.  It's an LTS release - 5 year lifespan.
<mgedmin> ooh, I had a caching proxy and apt's errors were very confusing to me in older apt versions
<gvm> The VM was offline for a long time.
<tomreyn> gvm: archive servers wont return 403 status for missing files, wthey'd return 404.
<ioria> gvm, you have not upgraded your system in ages
<mgedmin> current kernel in trusty-security is 3.13.0.162.172
<gvm> tomreyn: Yes, I understand that should be the case, but you were suggesting a proxy server issue and I just said that it's not impossible that an incorrect error code is being reported, given that I can see that the files that are being requested aren't on the servers.
<tomreyn> gvm: to get a better idea of what's happening: sudo apt-get -o 'Debug::Acquire::http=1' update
<tomreyn> gvm: right, you upt version is so outdated that it tries to access files which are no longer generated.
<tomreyn> *apt
<gvm> tomreyn: will do that in a second.  Meanwhile I've just looked at the proxy logs to identify the files that are missing.
<tomreyn> e.g. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages is now http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages{gz,bz2}
<gvm> Example: it fails to retrieve http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en - NONE/- text/html
<mgedmin> that's a 404 for me too
<gvm> Checking on the server, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/universe/i18n/ exists but nothing below it.
<mgedmin> it shouldn't cause any upgrade issues
<tomreyn> this last statement doesn't match what i see
<tomreyn> gvm: ^
<mgedmin> I see Index, and Translation-en.{gz,bz2} on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/universe/i18n/
<tomreyn> gvm: there, too, you have http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en{.gz,bz2}
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> gvm: right, you apt version is so outdated that it tries to access files which are no longer generated.
<tomreyn> and ubuntu 14.04.4 hasn't been supported for a while
<tomreyn> just .5
<mgedmin> I don't think that's an accurate statement?
<gvm> tomreyn:  14.04.4 is still a "supported LTS release" until 2019
<OerHeks> maybe worth thinking about creating a fresh VM ?
<ioria> he's not using hwe
<gvm> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
 * tarzeau likes ubuntu-support-status
<gvm> OerHeks: That is always an option.  But migrating my installed packages would be painful.
<tomreyn> tarzeau: on 14.04? i'm not sure it works there.
<tomreyn> tarzeau: that's unless you're all up to date ;)
<tarzeau> tomreyn: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=update-manager-core
<tarzeau> it's there!
<mgedmin> fwiw my last 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade was on the 4th of September, this year; I've encountered no problems
<tarzeau> oh maybe not in the 14.04lts version
<mgedmin> I still have one 14.04 server that I plan to upgrade Real Soon Now
<tarzeau> tomreyn: is! https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/update-manager-core/filelist
<tarzeau> we also still have 5 14.04 machines, 35 16.04, 135 18.04, 1 18.10
<ioria> gvm, apart from network and proxy issues ,i'd try with a fresh  sources.list
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, I recently installed ubuntu 18.10 on my desktop, however I am getting low wifi speeds as compared to on windows, looks like it's getting limited to 1 Mb/s somehow, can anybody help me fix this issue ?
<dhruvasagar> I have read across several similar issue reports, especially about disabling n protocol and some other work arounds, but none of them seem to have fixed the issue in my case
<dhruvasagar> could anybody help me fix this issue ? I am using a usb wifi dongle, if that helps
<JimBuntu> dhruvasagar, I can't help with such a problem, but if you have patience, someone with experience and time will reply.
<gvm> ioria: Where would I get a version of sources.list would work with 14.04.4 ?
<dhruvasagar> JimBuntu: Thanks, waiting
<mgedmin> gvm: here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4HgNdTbh4R/
<gvm> mgedmin: Thanks - it's a lot shorter than the one I had.  I'm currently just rebooting the server after reverting the VM back 2 days to before my first update attempt, so I can come at this cleanly.
<tomreyn> tarzeau: the software is there, but i think it's an older version of it which reports an incorrect state
<tomreyn> gvm: correctly, 14.04.x is supported until aptil 2019, where x refers to the latest point release there is.
<tomreyn> which is 14.04.5 (not .4)
<tomreyn> gvm: (and yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases doesn't do a great job at making this understandable)
<ntd> try googling "how to update kernel and xorg lts stack"
<dhruvasagar> anybody have experience debugging wifi speed issues ?
<gvm> tomreyn: I'd agree with you on that. :-)    The line that says "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS	Trusty Tahr	Changes	July 24, 2014	April 2019"  looks pretty clear about  14.04.1 being supported until April 2019.  The exact meaning of the "HWE" entry for 14.04.4 isn't clear, but I'd "assumed(TM)" that if 14.04.1 LTS was supported then 14.04.4 LTS would be too.    I'm not complaining as such (free software,etc.et
<gvm> c.), just surprised.
<tomreyn> gvm: if you take a look at where this HWE link points to and scroll down to "14.04.x Ubuntu Kernel Support" it may get clearer
<tomreyn> gvm: 14.04.0. and .1 kernels are special in that their kernel (a kernel which is the same minor version as the the one 14.04 originally released with) is supported until the end of 14.04 support. 14.04.4's kernel wa sonly supported for 6 months, though.
<gvm> tomreyn: So if I'm reading this right, 14.04.1 is still upgradable because it didn't go down the development dead-end of HWE, but since 14.04.04 did have HWE, it's not upgradable.  Is that right?
<tomreyn> this approach has changed in later LTS releases
<mgedmin> thing is, not every system that reports itself as 14.04.4 has a 14.04.4 HWE kernel!
<gvm> tomreyn: So despite being a LTS release, it died after 6 months.  Ouch.
<gvm> So is there a way forward, or is it really a build-a-new-server time?
<tomreyn> gvm: the thing is you need to install security updates regularly, same o every other system
<tomreyn> i'm not sure about the way forward, i bet there is one, i just dont know it
<mgedmin> there should definitely be a way forward
<tomreyn> first of all i'd recommend solving the proxy issue.
<mgedmin> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && do-release-upgrade, provided no proxy breaks the apt downloads
<gvm> tomreyn: Not sure exactly what proxy issue you're seeing.
<mgedmin> http 403 errors were mentioned in the scrollback somewhere?
<mgedmin> official archives are unlikely to report 403 errors; you'd expect 404 for bad urls
<Reventlov> Hello. Do ubuntu automatically add an IPV6 link-local address to *wireless* interfaces? Can you check on your laptop?
<Reventlov> I have an ubuntu 18.04, and it seems it's not the case; I want to know whether or not this is a standard behaviour.
<mgedmin> gvm: can you pastebin whatever errors you get from apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<tomreyn> gvm: chances are that your version of apt would request the .gz|.bz2 variant of URLs if it ran into a 404
<tomreyn> (but not on a 403)
<mgedmin> Reventlov: I have a link-local IPv6 address on my wifi interface (on a 18.10 laptop with network-manager)
<Reventlov> mgedmin: there network-manager is not managing the wireless
<sam_wong> I am unable to connect to any telnet sites via the Terminal on ubuntu. Telnet returned "Trying XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX....." and the same message popped up "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out" Please help
<pragmaticenigma> Reventlov: Are you attempting to help another person with a networking issue?
<mgedmin> sam_wong: looks like a firewall issue to me
<sam_wong> mgedmin: how to deactivate the firewall?
<pragmaticenigma> sam_wong: It is possible that you have a firewall blocking telnet, or your internet service provider is blocking telnet sessions
<Reventlov> pragmaticenigma: no.
<Reventlov> I'm trying to find out why there is no link-local ipv6 adress on ubuntu
<Reventlov> (on my wireless interface)
<pragmaticenigma> Reventlov: Okay, just checking. The typo in your previous message made it appear that you were trying to help someone else.
<mgedmin> Reventlov: what piece of software is managing your wifi?  (ifupdown?  systemd-networkd?)
<Reventlov> mgedmin: actually, nothing
<mgedmin> well, then
<Reventlov> but, still, there should be a link-local ipv6 adress, no?
<mgedmin> if the interface is down, then I expect no
<sam_wong> how to defeat the firewall then?
<mgedmin> and I expect the interface to be down if you haven't brought it up
<Reventlov> well, the interface is up (I manage it « by hand » with ip and iw)
<mgedmin> sam_wong: use a VPN?
<tomreyn> gvm: this should get you a way forward: sudo apt-get -o Acquire::CompressionTypes::Order::=gz update
<sam_wong> mgedmin: I have no idea
<Reventlov> (it's easy for me to solve this issue: just add manually the link-local adress)
<pragmaticenigma> Reventlov: If you're not using Network Manager to manage your network connections and are instead managing them yourself, then you will have to add it manually.
<mgedmin> hmm, Reventlov, maybe https://serverfault.com/a/659014/42106 would help?
<mgedmin> it seems the kernel is supposed to set up link-local addresses, but that can be disabled with a sysctl?
<gvm> tomreyn: Thanks - I've just been looking at proxy logs.  One issue is that apt requests URLs that contain spaces.  I've taken one of the URLs that fails with a 404 and put it into firefox.  Firefox escapes the spaces (%20) and the proxy then gives a 403.
<Reventlov> mgedmin: yeah, let me search in the sysctl parameters, thanks for the idea !
<gvm> tomreyn: So it looks like the proxy might be right - a space isn't a valid character in a URL.
<tomreyn> sam_wong: the servers you try to connect to, do they actually run a telnet service on the default port (TCP port 23)? what are you trying to achieve there?
<Reventlov> nothing seems disabled
<tomreyn> gvm: yes, sounds buggy to me, too, maybe this is a bug which was later fixed in apt?
<pragmaticenigma> sam_wong: Are you able to telnet to towel.blinkenlights.nl ? A starwars in ascii art presentation
<sam_wong> pragmaticenigma: I am able to connect this site " towel....." but not "ftp.cuhk.edu.hk" as I want to download some files
<tomreyn> gvm: the proxy should still not return a 403 status for a location which contains a blank space, expecially if its upstream / backend server would handle it fine. the example url you provided earlier doesn't contain a blank space, though (and still incorrectly returned a 403).
<tomreyn> sam_wong: do you know the difference between the telnet, ftp and http protocols?
<gvm> tomreyn: The example I gave did contain a space:
<gvm> Example: it fails to retrieve http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en - NONE/- text/html
<gvm> Your IRC application probably truncates the URL at the (illegal) space.
<tomreyn> gvm: oh, you're right, i did not read carefully. apologies.
<pragmaticenigma> sam_wong: If you are able to connect to the site I gave you, but not the one you desire, it's becuase the other site is not running a telnet server. You will have to contact the server administrator to ask for instructions on how to connect to it.
<mgedmin> is that really the URL?
<tomreyn> gvm: like mgedmin, i'm also not convinced that this is the url the proxy server tried to fetch, but rather additional fields from a log file.
<gvm> It's what the proxy records in its log.  I don't have any reason to doubt it.  It records %20 if that's what the browser requests, so it isn't unescaping before logging.
<sam_wong> pragmatic: yes, pershap I have to install gftp to get the files I want
<pragmaticenigma> If the site you are connecting to is an FTP server, yes, you need an ftp program to access it
<tomreyn> gvm: have you tried the apt option i suggested earlier? i'd be more interested in whether this works around the proxy issues than to debug the proxy.
<gvm> tomreyn: I did, but it fails with spaces in the URLs...
<sam_wong> Pragmatic: yes, they are of different protocols, thank you for your assistance
<tomreyn> gvm: oh, you didn't say that these errors still occurred with the Acquire::CompressionTypes::Order option in place, so i assumed your statement about blank spaces referred to previous attempts.
<mgedmin> I'm still not convinced those %20 aren't from when you tried url-with-spaces in your firefox
<gvm> The %20 was from firefox.  The log contains actual spaces when the same file is requested by apt.
<tomreyn> gvm: can you show a proxy log line where a file was missed due to spaces while using apt-get with Acquire::CompressionTypes::Order::=gz ?
<gvm> This is from apt: TCP_DENIED/403 1502 GET http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages - DIRECT/91.189.88.152 text/html
<tarzeau> tomreyn: that'd be a bug and should be fixed then...
<mgedmin> the apt changelog doesn't mention anything about URLs
<gvm> This is the same request from Firefox: TCP_MISS/404 612 GET http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages%20-%20DIRECT/91.189.88.152%20text/html - DIRECT/91.189.88.161 text/html
<mgedmin> because you're misinterpreting log file columns that are not part of the URL as if they were part of the URL
<tomreyn> tarzeau: how would you fix a version of a package in an old, unsupported point release?
<mgedmin> the URL apt attempted to download is http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages, and it's a 404 because the Packages file is compressed
<gvm> Hold on - those weren't the right URLs.
<mgedmin> if the proxy returned a 404 instead of a 403 apt should figure this out
<gvm> Those were from the Acquire:Compression attempt.
<tarzeau> tomreyn: good point...
<tomreyn> ;-)
<gvm> tomreyn, mgedmin: The spaces are a red herring.  Looks like I'd just copied an extra field from the log file.  Sorry about that.
<mgedmin> the TCP_DENIED/403 is a problem
<tomreyn> gvm: no worries. can you make sure that your proxy is allowed to connec to all of the IPv4 (+v6, if operable) addresses gb.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to?
<Zgrokl> hello what's the command way to update iptables persistent on ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS ? i tried netfilter-persistent save but doesn't work
<leftyfb> netfilter != iptables
<dhruvasagar> my wifi connection on linux is significantly slower than on windows with the same hardware
<dhruvasagar> I am using a usb wifi dongle
<mgedmin> dhruvasagar: you can use wavemon to see connection details like tx/rx rates etc, but I'm not sure it would help figure out why
<pragmaticenigma> dhruvasagar: define slower
<mgedmin> googling for "ubuntu" and the wifi device make/model might or might not help
<gvm> tomreyn,mgedmin,tarzeau: Got it.  It was the proxy server (sort of).  I'd migrated the ubuntu server to a network segment that had no permission to access the proxy server.  The DENIED errors weren't from the remote server, they were referring to my ubuntu server not being on the proxy server's permitted list.
<mgedmin> ah yes, I didn't realize this was worth clarifying
<mgedmin> I had so much pain from squid-deb-proxy, but it was a long time ago and I forgot what was surprising
<gvm> tomreyn,mgedmin,tarzeau: 14.04.4 is now happily updating (fingers crossed).
<mgedmin> congrats!
<tomreyn> gvm: glad you worked it out, and it's good to know it's not an issue with ubuntu itself (this time ;-) )
<pragmaticenigma> !yay | gvm
<ubottu> gvm: Glad you made it! :-)
<dhruvasagar> pragmaticenigma: speedtest suggests I am at 10Mbps, whereas on windows I am usually 80+Mbps
<NTQ> Hi. I am more and more struggling with this firefox fontconfig bug. I am barely able to use my browser properly. I just compiled fontconfig-2.13.1 and "sudo make install"ed it but it seems not to change anything.
<dhruvasagar> mgedmin: even iwconfig does give me some info in that regards
<NTQ> I am using Ubuntu 18.04 and my default fontconfig version is 2.12.6-0ubuntu2
<mgedmin> 'sudo make install' is not a great idea; expect breakage (if not now, then later, when you upgrade your OS)
<pragmaticenigma> dhruvasagar: It sounds like you are going to have to do a little research on your wireless adapter and how to improve performance on Ubuntu.
<dhruvasagar> pragmaticenigma: you're right, i've been doing that, but I haven't figured out a great deal yet, that's why asking for help in the right direction
<pragmaticenigma> dhruvasagar: Providing the channel with the make and model of the wireless adapter we can help in that endeavor
<dhruvasagar> pragmaticenigma: how do I determine that ?
<tomreyn> NTQ: you may also want to point outt what "this firefox fontconfig bug" is, and your firefox versionn, in case it's not default.
<mgedmin> it should be printed on the box the usb wifi adapter came in?
<mgedmin> or lsusb might show something
<dhruvasagar> pragmaticenigma: under iwconfig, it shows me the bitrate is 1Mbps, it doesn't change
<mgedmin> huh, and yet you said you saw 10Mbps from speedtest?
<mgedmin> interesting
<dhruvasagar> mgedmin: it's a tplink usb wifi dongle
<tomreyn> dhruvasagar: please post the url returned by "lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999"
<NTQ> tomreyn: It's this one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1076412/firefox-freezing-with-100-cpu-usage-for-30-seconds-when-launching-chromium
<NTQ> The problem is not firefox itself but a change in fontconfig as I understand
<dhruvasagar> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/9ssv
<pragmaticenigma> dhruvasagar: some drivers power save by reducing the throughput... the reported value may shift when active
<dhruvasagar> pragmaticenigma: mgedmin the model is TL-WN823N
<dhruvasagar> pragmaticenigma: i read about that, but from iwconfig I see that power saving is off
<mgedmin> google gives me https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/my-wireless-dongle-tp-link-tl-wn725n-is-very-slow-%96-is-it-setup-properly-4175600132/
<mgedmin> google is stupid
<dhruvasagar> pragmaticenigma: http://termbin.com/6ppf
<gvm> tomreyn,mgedmin,tarzeau: Thanks for all your help on this - and alll others who contributed.  Update is still in progress but is looking good.
<mgedmin> WN725N != WN-823N
<mgedmin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Linkhas WN822N, but no WN823N
<mgedmin> well, last update from 2015, not too surprising
<tomreyn> dhruvasagar: apparently that's a TP-LINK TL-WN823N, vendor / device id is: 2357:0109. you may want to run "sudo update-usbids" to get this to show up in "lsusb" output properly. but it wont fix the throughput issue.
<dhruvasagar> tomreyn: thanks for that, http://termbin.com/wxh1
<dhruvasagar> pragmaticenigma: http://termbin.com/wxh1
<tomreyn> gvm: you're welcome. i know it can be annoying fiddling with such things, proxy issues are no fun.
<tomreyn> dhruvasagar: see, looks better now.
<geodb27> People : hi ! I've updated some servers (do-release-upgrade) from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS. Things went fine, however, I use to access these servers with konsole from my kubuntu laptop, and when these same servers were running 16.04, I could use Ctrl+pageUp to go back in the screen history. Since the update on the servers I cannot. What was changed on the servers that forbids me to do as I did before ?
<dhruvasagar> trying out https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver/issues/30
<mgedmin> geodb27: screen/tmux?
<dhruvasagar> tomreyn: my modules.conf is blank
<geodb27> mgedmin: All servers always run /bin/bash on login. And the TERM has always been set as xterm-256color (unless ? Let me try out something)...
<geodb27> even with setting TERM=linux don't change anything.
<tomreyn> dhruvasagar: i did not mention "modules.conf"
<mgedmin> geodb27: do you have byobu installed on the servers?  is LC_BYOBU set in your environment?
<mgedmin> do you have a /etc/profile.d/Z97-byobu.sh file on your servers?
<mgedmin> does /etc/byobu/autolaunch exist?  do you have LC_TERMTYPE in set your environment?
<geodb27> byobu seems to be installed indeed. The LC_BYOBU env var is not set.
<dhruvasagar> tomreyn: that was in reference to https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver/issues/30
<geodb27> There is a /etc/profile.d/297-byobu.sh file indeed.
<dhruvasagar> tomreyn: I am just adding that line to that file as suggested, lets see
<geodb27> and LC_TERMTYPE is not set
<die7> how to remove multiarch or disable it in preseed file?
<basalt> hi i have 18.10 and on login i can choose between, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Communitiytheme,  Ubuntu Communitiytheme on Xorg, Mate, Unity, whats the default on a clean 18.10 installation ?
<lotuspsychje_> basalt: ubuntu on xorg
<lotuspsychje_> basalt: but will show just as ubuntu
<basalt> lotuspsychje_ how can i get rid of the others ?
<basalt> or is this not really required to remove the others
<lotuspsychje> basalt: what you installed yourself, can be purged again too
<pragmaticenigma> basalt: it isn't required to remove them, your machine will work under any of them. There are some advantages and disadvantages to keeping or removing them
<basalt> ok thx
<dannyLopez> Hi
<mgedmin> to remove login sessions, figure out what package ships them (dpkg -L /usr/share/{wayland-sessions,xsessions}/something.desktop) and uninstall those packages
<dannyLopez> I need a little help in this case: T do find /eg -iname *.pdf, but I don't know how to annex the rsync -avh
<dannyLopez> I*
<mgedmin> "annex"?
<pragmaticenigma> I think the meant to append
<mgedmin> you want to rsync all the pdf files in a directory tree somewhere else?
<transhumanist> hi can anyone tell me whats wrong with the following command?    sudo firewall-cmd --direct --add-rule ipv4 filter FORWARD 0 -m em1 --physdev-is-bridged -j ACCEPT
<dannyLopez> mgedmin: Yes
<lotuspsychje> transhumanist: check in #netfilter
<transhumanist> thanks
<dannyLopez> I mean rsync /eg /egBK
<mgedmin> hm, find /stuff -iname '*.pdf' -exec rsync -avh {} user@targethost:/targetdir +, but that would smush them all into one destination directory
<mgedmin> okay, this is harder than I thought, if you want to preserve the directory structure
<mgedmin> rsync -avh /stuff --exclude='*' --include='*.pdf' user@targethost:/targetdir ?
<dannyLopez> mgedmin: The structure is not important, because the folder egBK is the folder with all the pdf
<mgedmin> not sure how to do it case-insensitively
<mgedmin> --include='*.[pP][dD][fF]'
<mgedmin> if all the PDFs are in a single folder, you can just rsync -avh /stuff/*.[pP][dD][fF] user@targethost:/targetdir
<mgedmin> (as long as there aren't too many of them; the kernel has command-line length limits)
<dannyLopez> Is in the same computer mgedmin
<pragmaticenigma> dannyLopez: What I don't understand is if you are using find... why aren't you using cp command then? you can pass options to ignore existing files
<dannyLopez> pragmaticenigma: Is functional? I mean, in the folder /eg I put news *.pdf all days
<mr_paz> hello - i'm running ubuntu 18.04, fresh install, on older hp pavilion dv6.  laptop will not suspend or hibernate.  when i close lid, laptop stays on, and when I reopen lid screen has errors.  when i run 'pm-hibernate' it hibernates for about 2 seconds then resumes.  I have scoured google and cannot find anything definitive.  anyone here have any ideas??  thank you
<rleigh> Hi folks.  When will the openjdk11 package in 18.04 be updated from 10 to 11, now that 11 is released?  I assume this was the intention, but haven't found any documentation or discussion about it.
<devlakh> hello :)
<devlakh> I have a problem i am stuck , my HDMI audio just says [unplugged]
<devlakh> Thanks :)
<tomreyn> rleigh: i assume only the package manager knows the answer to this, who may be a debian maintainer. have you checked launchpad and bugs.debian.org for related bug reports, yet?
<tomreyn> mr_paz: 18.04.0 or 18.04.1 ?
<tomreyn> if it's .0 you should install all pending updates, reboot and retry. also consider a firmware (BIOS) upgrade.
<mr_paz> tomreyn, .0
<mr_paz> i will install updates and see about bios, thank you
<pragmaticenigma> dannyLopez: I don't know what you're doing, and it's not really important. If all you desire is to move PDF files from one directory, to another, there is no need for rsync if you are using find. Look at the man pages for the programs you are using. there is a lot of information in them about how they work and how to use them to accomplish your task
<tomreyn> mr_paz: this returns the current BIOS version and (hopefully) exact model name: dmesg -t | grep ^DMI:
<rleigh> tomreyn: I had a look around, but didn't spot anything informative.  It's already 11 in 18.10.  But for 18.04 the package is named 11 but versioned 10, so was hoping it would be updated to the final release (since 10 is already out of support for security etc.)
<pragmaticenigma> rleigh: Ubuntu strives for stability. Unless OpenJDK 10 is out of it's support cycle, it will not be replaced by 11 unless absolutely necassary.
<tomreyn> rleigh: being out of support upstream doesn't neccessarily mean it's outof support in ubuntu. it's common that security patches are backported even after upstream stopped supporting a release.
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | rleigh
<ubottu> rleigh: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rleigh> pragmaticenigma: It is out of its support cycle; it was 6 months from March.  Hence the question.
<rleigh> The package name+version indicated an intention for it to be updated at some point, and it's clear it will need to be updated during the LTS lifetime, so this is the reason for asking.
<pragmaticenigma> rleigh: as was also mentioned... see what ubottu posted ... if it were to be released at all, it would come during a point release, not in the middle.
<nacc> rleigh: you're asking about openjdk 11?
<rleigh> Yes, I'm fully of that reality.  I was hoping someone might be able to confirm that it would be updated for the next point release.
<rleigh> nacc: Yes.
<nacc> rleigh: one sec, let me find the bg
<nacc> *bug
<dannyLopez> pragmaticenigma Tks
<tomreyn> rleigh: amazon has just announced they'll be maintaining an openjdk based java distribution, adding support for ubuntu in spring (or "early"?) 2019, and incidentially february '19 is when 18.04.2 is planned.
<nacc> rleigh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/+bug/1796027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1796027 in openjdk-lts (Ubuntu) "Update openjdk-11 to 11.0.1 -> Backport it from Ubuntu 18.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> emm i found this
<nacc> rleigh: it will happen, it just takes time
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-11-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-11-jdk (source: openjdk-lts): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.2+13-1ubuntu0.18.04.3 (bionic), package size 3836 kB, installed size 4632 kB
<nacc> rleigh: and ignore all the "+1" comments from users that don't understand packages or anything about java in that bug :)
<OerHeks> oops, still 10, cosmic gives 11
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-11-jdk cosmic
<ubottu> openjdk-11-jdk (source: openjdk-lts): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 11.0.1+13-2ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 2318 kB, installed size 2444 kB
<nacc> OerHeks: yes, that's because 11 wasn't out when 18.04 came out
<tomreyn> rleigh: while thisd doesn't answer your question, this is going to improve the java long term support situation in linux distributions (outside of oracles' java distribution)
<nacc> OerHeks: it will get updated, but updating requires rebuilding a bunch of other packages
<nacc> OerHeks: since the default will shift, and isn't ABI compatible
<OerHeks> nacc i know, i thought i found the real 11 for bionic, my bad
<nacc> OerHeks: yeah it was confusingly done (to users that read version numbers, but sensibly done for developers)
<rleigh> nacc: Thanks!
<nacc> rleigh: yw
<Perdellian> so what's the difference between the Hack typeface and Deja Vu Sans Mono?
<Perdellian> I'm not right off seeing anything
<pragmaticenigma> Perdellian: This isn't a great forum to ask that kind of question. This channel is more focused on supporting the configuration and operation of Ubuntu.
<jluc> true
<bin_bash> when running sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<bin_bash> there are "statuses"
<bin_bash> what's the difference between auto v manual?
<bin_bash> ive never seen this before, and cant find anything about it
<bin_bash> i changed my editor to vim.basic, and the changes i make are not applied. im assuming this has something to do with "manual mode" but have no idea what
<pragmaticenigma> bin_bash: about a third of the way down the page explain auto and manual: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/update-alternatives.8.html
<bin_bash> oh it seems i was looking at the wrong manpage
<bin_bash> pragmaticenigma: based on this, it doesnt seem like the manual/auto has anything to do with visudo updating... any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> visudo isn't managed via the editors group
<bin_bash> i mean the changes im making via visudo are not applyinh
<teward> bin_bash, confirm that EDITOR=vim visudo
<teward> bleh, confirm that 'EDITOR=vim visudo' applies the correct editor though
<teward> i assume you're calling that with sudo as well?
<teward> (because 'EDITOR' that it refers to is not an update-alternatives IIRC, it's an env var)
<bin_bash> yes im doing it with sudo as well as trying with root
<bin_bash> teward: when i run that it opens with vim, but the changes still do not apply
<teward> how do you mean 'do not apply'?  Do the changes actually save, but just not "work"?
<bin_bash> correct
<teward> or do you mean they don't get stored/saved at all?
<teward> did you logout and log back in to make sure it wasn't a session cache issue?
<bin_bash> they get saved into sudoers.tmp as expected (as far as i can tell)
<bin_bash> but not applied
<bin_bash> and yep, logged out and back in
<teward> bin_bash, check /etc/sudoers - do you not see the changes there?
<bin_bash> it seems the changes stay in sudoers.tmp and never make it
<teward> (without using visudo)
<bin_bash> nope i dont see them there
<bin_bash> thats whats weird
<teward> bin_bash, are you doing `:wq` when within vim BEFORE doing :q to exit out?
<teward> (or just :w even)
<bin_bash> i'm doing just :w
<teward> if it fails it'll spit an error message at you
<bin_bash> it's writing to sudoers.tmp
<bin_bash> idk why it's writing to a tmp file
<TJ-> bin_bash: that is what visudo does
<teward> bin_bash, well, visudo will not write to file /etc/sudoers if it detects a syntax issue, hence why it starts by writing to a .tmp file
<teward> if there's a syntax or sudoers config error in what you changed
<teward> it won't apply and will complain
<teward> OTHERWISE it will apply the change.
<bin_bash> it hasnt complained, thats the weird bit
<bin_bash> all i tried to dow as remove an entry for testing lol
<TJ-> bin_bash: are you editing a file in /etc/sudoers.d/ or editing /etc/sudoers file itself?
<bin_bash> /etc/sudoers.tmp
<teward> what's the full command you're entering when calling visudo?
<TJ-> bin_bash: You're editing a .tmp file ?
<teward> bin_bash, share the **exact command** you're entering
<bin_bash> visudo
<bin_bash> that's it
<lordcirth> bin_bash, as root?
<TJ-> bin_bash: bin_bash Oh... you mean *whilst in vim* you see the path to the file you are editing is "/etc/sudoers.tmp" !
<TJ-> bin_bash: OK, that makes more sense now :)
<teward> but that's normal
<teward> so why it's not applying changes after is unknown.
<bin_bash> either as root or as my user using sudo
<bin_bash> either way the change isnt applied, thats what's so weird
<TJ-> bin_bash: visudo makes a copy of /etc/sudoers to /etc/sudoers.tmp, lets you edit it, then when you :wq (write,quit) it checks the syntax before copying that file to /etc/sudoers
<bin_bash> i did expect it to be sudoers.tmp, but i expected the change reflected in the main sudoers file
<bin_bash> do i have to quit?
<lordcirth> bin_bash, so, it neither complains nor writes to /etc/sudoers ?
<lordcirth> Yes, you need to quit
<lordcirth> It calls the editor and continues when it exists
<lordcirth> exits*
<teward> bin_bash, yes you need to quit - use :wq instead of just :w next time
<teward> if it errors you have a problem, if not then it will make the changes
<bin_bash> ahhh i didnt realize i had to quit
<bin_bash> okay let me see
<TJ-> bin_bash: although it is always better to drop a separate file in /etc/sudoers.d/ so as not to change the package-installed /etc/sudoers - helps avoid issues with package upgrades that may change things
<lordcirth> Yeah, .d dirs are good
<lordcirth> Also so much easier for config management tools
<TJ-> bin_bash: in which case you'd do something like "sudo visudo /etc/sudoers.d/mysudofile"
<TJ-> grrr, typo
<TJ-> bin_bash: in which case you'd do something like "sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers.d/mysudofile"
<teward> *hands TJ- coffee*
<bin_bash> oh closing it fixed it.
<bin_bash> wow i cant believe i didnt know that
 * bin_bash slaps the "dolt" sticker on forehead
<bin_bash> thanks guys, turns out i'm the idiot this time :D
<TheHonorableKitt> how do I create a new nic on Ubuntu Server 18.04LTS with no ip (as in accordance to this tutorial for Snort Inline IPS: http://sublimerobots.com/2016/02/snort-ips-inline-mode-on-ubuntu/
<capella> https://www.wsj.com/articles/lawyer-asks-supreme-court-to-rule-on-matthew-whitakers-role-as-acting-attorney-general-1542411319?mod=e2tw
<capella> Bah sorry
<capella> off topic
<hggdh> capella: np
<capella> thanks basic tabfail :)
<hggdh> :-)
<bin_bash> capella: heh couldve been a lot worse for sure
<capella> ty :)
<davanger> just installed ubuntu on my mbp and Im very impressed. I think everything seems to be working even the WIFI which I could never get going in other distros.
<davanger> graphics are good, machine is running smooth.
<pragmaticenigma> That's great to hear ... If you have support questions, this is the perfect place to ask them. For commentary, chat, or other topics, please check out the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<pragmaticenigma> davanger: ^ ^
<TJ-> davanger: which model/year is it? We get a lot of users in with MBPs of various years with little issues here and there. Would be good to know ones that don't!
<technobi> Hello All. Quick question. Fruity Loops 20 refuses to find  MIDI under Uubuntu 18.04 apt-get install wine-devel. Any  hint? Thanks
<genii> !appdb | technobi
<ubottu> technobi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<genii> Their appdb usually has whatever tweaks noted also, to get specific programs working
<technobi> Thank You
<davanger> TJ.: mid 2014 15"
<Greyztar> possibel reasons for traceroute to fail other than firewall?Can use on host but not in vm,can do ping though
<ahi2> try dig
<pragmaticenigma> Greyztar: is the VM bridged to the primary network or is the VM being provided an IP address from the VM managment software (NAT mode). Can the VM reach outside resources? Is a firewall too restrictive on the chain?
<pragmaticenigma> ahi2: dig is for DNS, not the same as a traceroute
<Greyztar> pragmaticenigma: thanks for asnwering,i can ping outside,also if use traceroute -I i get seems last hop i dont know,its in nat mode but firewall is just accept all :)
<pragmaticenigma> Greyztar: what are you using as a VM platform?
<Greyztar> pragmaticenigma: qemu-system-x86_64 command i used
<pragmaticenigma> Greyztar: does traceroute work if you turn of reverse dns lookups?
<Greyztar> pragmaticenigma: how i turn that off though?
<sruli> TJ-: since i removed the gpu drivers yesterday i have a few issues, vlc not working among others, any ideas what to do?
<pragmaticenigma> Greyztar: what command are you using to perform your traceroute?
<Greyztar> pragmaticenigma: im using traceroute 1.1.1.1
<pragmaticenigma> Greyztar: the option "-n" turns off the reverse lookup: traceroute -n 1.1.1.1
<Greyztar> pragmaticenigma: cheers ill give it a go
<Greyztar> pragmaticenigma: didnt do anything,it show the ip though of target ?
<Greyztar> pragmaticenigma: find it really weird seeing as ping and everything else works and firewall is open
<Greyztar> pragmaticenigma: though for ping to work had to pass sysctl parameters
<pragmaticenigma> Greyztar: There is something in the configuration of the VM or the host machine that is preventing the traceroute from completing... you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server, or a qemu specific channel. I'm not seeing any reason why you couldn't complete the traceroute
<pragmaticenigma> qemu is something I'm not too familiar with
<Greyztar> pragmaticenigma: yeah i think so too,ive tried alot of googling cant find any other than firewall solutions and such,thanks much for your help (,")
<TJ-> sruli: the only thing I can think of is like with nvidia vs nouveau, the Xorg libraries change, or it uses MESA. You'd need to closely analyse the error messages from vlc
<sruli> TJ-: will make some time for that in the next few days, thanks
<TJ-> sruli: could be something like vlc is still trying to make use of the amdgpu-rpo VAAPI layer, which I don't think the open-source amdgpu drivers support from what I read (could be wrong on that, though)
<sruli> TJ-: i purged vlc* and reinstalled, so doubt that
<TJ-> sruli: it wouldn't be vlc's fault; it would the lingering amdgpu-pro bits.
<TJ-> sruli: if the userspace layer is advertising "I can do VAAPI" but then the kernel driver doesn't... boom
<sruli> TJ-: i know that, other than installing propriatory drivers dont really know what to do
<TJ-> sruli: see what errors vlc reports in debug mode in the terminal, trace them
<ioria> sruli, your card and kernel/ubuntu version  again ,please ?
<sruli> ioria: forgot, how do i ge tthe car dmodel number?>
<ioria> sruli, lspci -k | grep -EA4 'VGA|3D' | pastebinit
<ioria> sruli, and you forgot also how to get the kernel/ubuntu  version  ?
<sruli> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nSFfPdrNXf/ ubuntu 16.04 kernel 4.15.0-39-generic. (its not the same machine i had the problem a few weeks back, that was 18.04 disabling amdgpu here did not help needed to completly purge amdgpu drivers)
<sruli> TJ-: when i launch vlc from command line and open a video file i get this output in terminal http://termbin.com/c7w2
<ioria> sruli, the output it's not clear.... what is a RX 460 , you know that ?
<sruli> ioria: yes, just found the packaging, sapphire nitro radeon rx 460 oc 4gb gddr5
<ioria> sruli, and what's the problem with the opensource amdgpu ?
<sruli> ioria: for the past month or so kernels newer than 4.4.0-137 had no keyboard input on plymouth screen and login loop (when i tried booting through recovery mode > resume) yesterday same issue with 4.4.0-137, someone suggested i enable lts stack for newer kernel but same issue
<ioria> sruli, so you cannot login atm ?
<sruli> ioria: only managed to boot normally after purging amdgpu-pro*
<sruli> ioria: but am having some display issues (screen flickering, vlc not working...)
<ioria> sruli, you can login or not ?
<sruli> ioria: i can, but only after purging amdgpu-pro*
<ioria> sruli, how did yo upurge it ?
<TJ-> sruli: what command line options did you use for vlc? "vlc --verbose 2" ?
<ioria> sruli, you don't  purge amdgpu-pro* , you run the unistall script
<sruli> ioria: i wasnt able to run the uninstall, too many dependencies and errros, i ran "for amdgpupkg in $(dpkg --list | grep amdgpu-pro | awk '{print $2}'); do echo $amdgpupkg; sudo dpkg --purge --force-all $amdgpupkg; done" after that i ran uninstall
<p1l0t> route -n shows the gateway correctly and I can ping it, but yet I cannot ping out to anything outside my LAN... What am I missing?
<ioria> sruli, what i think so far: 1) you installed the wrong version  of -pro 2) you  have not unistalled in the correct way ( but i might be wrong)
<sruli> ioria: i never installed it, just what ubuntu installed when i installed ubuntu
<sruli> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mHjyFPwskD/
<sruli> ioria: i didnt find another way to uninstall it was throwing too many errors, in anycase how do i proceed?
<omry> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 16.04 on a system with dual nvidia gpus. for some reason I am not getting a blank screen in the text terminals (ctrl-alt-F1-6), any idea what could be going on here? this is before installing the nvidia drivers
<TJ-> sruli: that's good news, "Segmentation Fault" - we can catch that in the debugger. Try this "gdb --args /usr/bin/vlc --verbose 2" . When you get the "(gdb)" prompt type "run". When it faults get a backtrace by doing "bt full" and then pastebin that.
<sruli> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8WnBqXqSs7/
<TJ-> sruli: we need the bit after you've typed "bt full"
<sruli> TJ-: oops missed that part, 1 min
<sruli> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xyjsD9pt8D/
<TJ-> sruli: look at line 373 of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8WnBqXqSs7/ and you'll see it detects several hardware decoders. I suspect 1 or mor of those is somehow being linked to stray amdgpu-pro code. If you read the "AMDGPU PRO" section here you'll see it talks about the -pro shipping userland drivers for VAAPI/VDPAU but that the F/OSS AMDGPU also provides the same, but less functional/performant.
<TJ-> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU
<TJ-> sruli: So, I suspect the crux of your issue is you've got amdgpu-pro userland libraries still installed. If those share the same filenames as the F/OSS libraries then the obvious way to fix that would be to force a --reinstall of the amdgpu F/OSS libraries
<sruli> TJ-: how do i do that? and will that not take me back to where i was yesterday when i wasnt able to boot?
<TJ-> sruli: You could also do a debsums run first see if any of the installed checksums don't match
<TJ-> sruli: as in "debsums | grep -v OK"
<TJ-> sruli: if you get any failures, and they look like libraries of any kind, you can then identify the package and "apt-get --reinstall install <package>" for each
<sruli> TJ-: running it now
<TJ-> sruli: to identify the package use "dpkg -S path/to/file/that/failed"
<sruli> TJ-: i have alot of REPLACED, i guess i can ignore all the /usr/share/locale-langpack/ ones?
<sruli> TJ-: these are the failed ones https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bXPMSWqQmd/ should i check all?
<TJ-> sruli: REPLACED might be a worry depending on the cause. Those FAILED though are right where I expected them, in the GPU driver libraries
<TJ-> sruli: focus on fixing those FAILED for now because I'd expect those may solve the remaining display glitches
<sruli> TJ-: output of "dpkg -S /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/radeon_dri.so" is "libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/radeon_dri.so" not sure what i need to do to proceed
<TJ-> sruli: using that as an example, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64"
<omry> TJ- , sruli : you could verify package files with dpkg -V NAME
<omry> if you are talking about nvidia and mesa - than yes - for sure the nvidia driver is messing up the mesa package.
<sruli> TJ-: do i need to worry about the i386 too or only amd64 packages
<omry> sruli: dpkg -V libgl1-mesa-dri should tell you if any files in that package got modified after installation.
<TJ-> omry: I find dpkg --verify too noisy
<omry> TJ-: only if any files are modified :)
<TJ-> omry: no, we're not dealing with nvidia
<sruli> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kyxWwxVkK5/ lots of "?" not sure what they mean
<sruli> TJ-: omry: ^
<TJ-> sruli: ignore that and carry on as you were; re-install the packages identified
<omry> sruli: it means it got modified, so yeah - a reinstall of the package can help you. in any case - I will let TJ- help you, too many cooks :)
<harovali> hi, is ther a way to debug why lightdm.services is failing to start?
<harovali> I've been fiddling with things
<sruli> TJ-: will reinstall all of those, do i need to to reinstall the i386 packages aswell?
<harovali> Would like not to reinstall
<harovali> ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<omry> harovali:  look at the xorg log for hints
<harovali> Omry I will
<falz> 'lo. ubuntu 18 appears to evenly prefer wired+wireless when both are connected (netstat -nr shows both with default gateways). is there a native way to have it prefer wired over wireless if present? I do not recall this behavior in previous versions
<sruli> omry: thanks, sometime many cooks are required ;-)
<TJ-> sruli: any package that reports a failure, so if that includes i386 packages, yes
<falz> i see suggestions online of forcing a metric of an interface, but that doesn't seem clean with network-manager
<omry> sruli:  I just came to ask a question, don't want to antagonize people who are answering questions :)
<TJ-> falz: usually the default routes have different metrics
<Greyztar> is it the most popular thing to backup config files to github fro backup?Or Ubuntu got something of its own?
<falz> TJ-: they didnt seem to from what i could see: http://pastebin.falz.net/1508279
<TJ-> falz: yuk! use "ip route show"
<falz> actually unsure how to see metric on linux i guess
<falz> ip command still to new to enter my brain :)
<TJ-> falz: the old "route" also shows metrics
<falz> ah, i chose the only command that didn't. http://pastebin.falz.net/1508281
<falz> guess it is setting metric and what i was troubleshooting isn't related to this
<falz> (synergy seems slow like it's operating over wifi)
<falz> i'll look at other things, thanks much
<harovali> omry: please see https://pastebin.com/npfHhX5q
<falz> i think i stuck with netstat -nr since it worked across linux/bsd/unix, lowest common denominator
<falz> changememind_meme.png goes here i guess. anyhow, thanks
<omry> harovali: looks like. what is the problem you are seeing?
<omry> are you sure there isn't any more after that in the log?
<TJ-> falz: the issue most likely is you've got two NICs on the same subnet, so ARPs might be answered on either NIC. You'd need to enforce source-based routing locally to prevent that
<xpe2> Hi everyone! I have been having an issue due to a Linux kernel bug that was introduced by L1TF/Foreshadow mitigations for the last few months. The bug has been fixed in 4.19 and has been backported to the kernels used by 16.04 and 18.10 a while ago, but unfortunately I am on 18.04. I assume there is nothing I can do about that other than upgrading to a newer kernel myself? Is there any place to recommend patches that should be backported?
<xpe2> I am not sure if this is the right place to ask...
<harovali> omry: completely sure, this is what's there ; I'know this is really little
<TJ-> harovali: you need the logs under /var/log/lightdm/ there is a x-0.log and others
<sruli> TJ-: all the failed ones were only 1 package libgl1-mesa-dri, installed, will reboot shortly
<omry> harovali: after you restart the X server, is it running?
<TJ-> sruli: you should only need to restart the display manager (log-out or from a console do "sudo systemctl restart lightdm")
<sruli> TJ-: have lots of gui things running, will do that shortly
<harovali> omry: nope, not now
<omry> tell me how you restart it and how you verify it's not running.
<harovali> omry: , for sure this is a driver thing
<omry> also look at dmesg to see if it says something about it crashing
<harovali> omry: dmesg looks like this https://pastebin.com/DhewnjeP
<harovali> omry I restart like this : https://pastebin.com/aXtkT05N
<TJ-> harovali: as I said earlier, you need to look at /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log and other logs in that directory
<harovali> i'd like to fall back to nouveau /nvidiafb
<harovali> TJ-: sorry; Iĺ peek there
<sruli> TJ-: thats what my lightdm showed yesterday, you think harovali might have similar issue ?
<TJ-> sruli: buses always come in threes :D
<sruli> TJ-: visit london.. they come in dozens ;-)
<harovali> sruli: tell me about what you faced
<sruli> harovali: you use amdgpu?
<harovali> sruli: nope, a 304 nvidia crap
<sruli> harovali: so it aint same issue
<harovali> sruli: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430]
<TJ-> Could be
<harovali> sruli: thx
<TJ-> nvidia and nouveau/mesa drivers confusion
<harovali> TJ building the nvidiadrivers from tarball tends to litter the system
<harovali> TJ yes probably
<TJ-> harovali: shouldn't need to build from tarball, Ubuntu has the legacy drivers in the repos
<harovali> I ran a loop over dpkg listing and reinstalled all system packages, but nothing changed
<harovali> TJ I tried that too
<harovali> TJ Iĺ  try again
<TJ-> harovali: show is the log file; that'll likely have clues
<MikeRL> Anyone know how I can opt out of phased updates on Ubuntu 18.10?
<nacc> MikeRL: it's the same as it was in prior releases, I'd assume
<nacc> MikeRL: www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=127
<MikeRL> nacc, so add Update-Manager::Never-Include-Phased-Updates “True”;?
<MikeRL> nacc, I'm sorry the quotation marks confused me.
<nacc> MikeRL: i guess so? I'm not sure why you want to do it, though?
<nacc> MikeRL: oh and yes to the quotes around "True"
<harovali> TJ I pasted it https://pastebin.com/npfHhX5q https://pastebin.com/DhewnjeP
<sruli> TJ-: on 18.04 should it not be gdm rather than lightdm?
<TJ-> sruli: oh, if you're using ubuntu/gnome, possibly.
<TJ-> sruli: "gdm3"
<TJ-> sruli: but I thought we looked at lightdm logs on your system too?
<sruli> harovali: what flavor of 18.04 are you using?
<harovali> sruli: yes, it is what's installed by default. Then, in 18.04 x11vnc does not work with gdm3 , it is suggested to switch to lightdm , anyway the problem is the same if I switch back to gdm3
<sruli> TJ-: i am on 16.04 but was asking about harovali
<harovali> sruli: 18.08LTS x86_64
<harovali> s/18.08/18.04/
<MikeRL> Why would I want to do it nacc ? Because I detest waiting for updates. I like living on the edge.
<TJ-> harovali: ahhh, the x-0.log is copied over from /var/log/Xorg.0.log so it is the same. So let's see "pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log"
<sruli> harovali: wont help with your current issue, but i manage to remote with x11vnc to 18.04 on gdm3, only thing i need to do different is it wont wotk if i dont specify the display port "x11vnc -usepw -display :0"
<nacc> MikeRL: but disabling it, means you wait, aiui
<nacc> MikeRL: you want to use apt-get directly
<TJ-> MikeRL: if you disable PhasedUpdates you'll be last to receive them
<sullivan> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my display driver (amdgpu), could someone help me debug it please?
<harovali> sruli: interesting thanks !
<TJ-> MikeRL: if you want to be the vanguard you need to set Update-Manager::Always-Include-Phased-Updates "True"
<harovali> TJ aparently things in  /var/log/lightdm/  get logged after the stage at which this is failing
<TJ-> harovali: those logs are created by lightdm itself
<MikeRL> TJ-, thank you.
<TJ-> harovali: if lightdm is failing they should show how far it got
<TJ-> harovali: you could also try "journalctl -p warning --since yesterday"
<TJ-> harovali: or if the failure was more recent, "journalctl -p warming --since '2 hours ago' "
<TJ-> s/warming/warning
<sruli> sullivan: what trouble are you having?
<sullivan> sruli: black screen after boot, have to use recovery/nomodeset to get GUI; console error I have been able to log is along the lines of 'VGACON disables amdgpu'
<sruli> TJ-: thats the next bus ^
<TJ-> sruli: I'm off to bed! You're the expert on andgpu now :D
<sruli> TJ-: i wish lol, good night, thanks for yuor help
<sruli> sullivan: when you get to gui after recovery are you able to login to a normal session?
<sullivan> sruli: yes
<sruli> sullivan: so not the same issue i had, maybe try to remove splash from grub?
<harovali> TJ thanks too
<TJ-> sullivan: show us "cat /proc/cmdline"
<sullivan> sruli: I tried to change to nosplash, but same behavior.  Can only get responsiveness from recovery/nomodeset
<TJ-> sullivan: "nomodeset" with cause " [drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting"
<TJ-> s/with/will/
<en1gmaa> hi
<sullivan> TJ: maybe that would explain why simply editing grub entry with nomodeset lets me get to login but still no GUI, but recovery actually works
<TJ-> sullivan: without nomodeset what is the problem?
<sullivan> Same as I described above, though unable to view console for errors
<sullivan> TJ: output of cat /proc/cmdline is /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-39-generic root=UUID=....... ro recovery nomodeset
<TJ-> sullivan: We've found often that video mode errors are caused when GRUB is put into graphics mode (which is the default). It seems to cause problems for the kernel modesetting on some systems. I often recommend setting "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in /etc/default/grub and "sudo update-grub" then a reboot.
<sullivan> Only other steps I've been able to find/think of to try is a kernel upgrade and switching to lightdm (I should probably roll that one back)
<sullivan> TJ: I will try that
<DrManhattan> TJ-, at the very least you can read the console output a lot better that way. I do that by default as well.
<sruli> TJ-: going for a reboot now, fingers crossed
<sullivan> TJ: so, being a complete scrub, after uncommenting the relevant line in /etc/default/grub in console...  How do I save changes?
<TJ-> sullivan: save the file you mean?
<sullivan> Yes
<TJ-> sullivan: if you've saved the file then you have to do "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> sullivan: saving depends on what editor you are using!
<sullivan> TJ: i'm in root console under recovery, I just typed edit /etc/default/grub and uncommented the line.  I only use gedit so don't know the syntactical command to save cuz i'm a scrub
<TJ-> hmmm, I don't know what "edit" is. I use 'vim'
<TJ-> sullivan: apparently that is part of the "mime-support" package !
<sruli> TJ-: rebooted fine, still have the same issue with vlc and screen flickering
<TJ-> sruli: you'll have to rinse and repeat the previous operations. Check those REPLACED issues next
<TJ-> sruli: you need to determine what the heck caused them. The only thing I can think is PPA packages replacing archive packages
<sruli> TJ-: debsums are the same, same failed files
<sruli> TJ-: should i remove the /var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local. ./ ppa?
<sullivan> TJ: alright, I have grub in terminal mode or whatever now.  I also learned a little about vim, so I found that silver lining I've been looking for since this started
<TJ-> sruli: FAILED again? the same files?
<sruli> TJ-: yes exactly the same
<TJ-> sruli: after you'd --reinstalled-ed those packages did you think to re-run debsums on those package names alone, to see if they were no longer reported?
<sruli> TJ-: all those files are just 1 package, will try reinstall and debsums now
<TJ-> sruli: if not, I'd suggest you --reinstall that/those package(s) again now, then run "debsums <packagename>" and see how it goes
<TJ-> sruli: I thought it was 2 packages; the :amd64 and :i386 versions
<TJ-> sruli: I dismissed the pastebins from earlier though so can't check, but I thought the paths had /i386/ and /x86_64/
<sruli> TJ-: sudo apt install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri installs both
<sruli> TJ-: output of install https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Wx698KD2b/
<sruli> TJ-: debsums shows exact same errors
<TJ-> sruli: really? I thought that only did the installed architecture, not foreign-architectures too
<TJ-> sruli: that doesn't look correct to me! It isn't supposed to do that :)
<sruli> TJ-: but its me, if i dont break it, it finds a way to break itself ;-)
<TJ-> sruli: what does "dpkg --print-architecture; echo "foreign"; dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" report?
<sruli> TJ-: amd42, foreign, i386
<TJ-> sruli: maybe the apt logic has changed and I didn't notice it; I'm used to having to specify the architecture when doing those things
<sruli> TJ-: s/42/64
<TJ-> sruli: wow, amd42 huh? :D
<TJ-> sruli: that looks correct. Hmmm, I seem to have learned something new
<sruli> TJ-: i tried reinstall again with amdgpu-pro-local repo enabled and disabled, after both debsums returns same failed
<sullivan> How can I slow down the console scroll at boot and read the entries?
<TJ-> sruli: there is something broken there, possibly in package management
<TJ-> sullivan: you can't and you shouldn't
<sruli> TJ-: install -f reports all good
<sullivan> I suppose logs then?  Just don't know what
<TJ-> sullivan:  you can read it later once the system is started, with "journalctl -b"
<TJ-> sullivan: "-b" shows the 'boot' logging
<sullivan> TJ: Not if I can't get a console lol, unless I start in recovery I still getnothing after boot
<tgm4883> sullivan: you can't switch to a virtual terminal after boot?
<sruli> TJ-: any other things i could try?
<sullivan> TJ: just double checked to verify, after boot I get a black screen, Ctrl+alt+F2 does not give me console.  Have to go through recovery
<TJ-> sruli: if the checksums on the files are still not matching those declared by the packages in /var/lib/dpk/info/<package>.md5sums (which is what 'debsums' checks) then there is an ongoing problem there
<TJ-> sullivan: do you have another Linux PC you can SSH into this problem PC from?
<TJ-> sullivan: with these kinds of issues its much easier to use remote control to explore/control
<sullivan> Uhhhhhhh I mean I guess I can go unpack a laptop and teach myself real quick
<TJ-> sullivan: on the problem PC you need to do "sudo apt install openssh-server"
<TJ-> sullivan: and I'd recommend setting a static IP address on it rather than DHCP whilst doing this, so you don't have to keep on discovering what IP address it was given!
<sullivan> It should have reserved IP...
<TJ-> sullivan: OK, that would help
<sruli> TJ-: should "libgl1-mesa-dri" be listed in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ ?
<TJ-> sruli: is this 16.04?
<sruli> TJ-: yes
<sruli> TJ-: found it there
<TJ-> sruli: I don't have a 16.04 here with GUI on, but I do have 18.04 which has "/var/lib/dpkg/info/libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64.md5sums"
<sruli> TJ-: i have it, what do i do with it?
<TJ-> sruli: nothing :D
<TJ-> sruli: it's used by 'debsums' - best you can do is check its timestamp ensure it is recent
<Kazdax> i just installed ubuntu
<sruli> TJ-: libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64.list timestamp is now (reinstall) but rest including .md5sums is from June
<Kazdax> i am looking to install virtual box
<nicekiwi> heyyy, how do I enable OSD notifications when I change the volume? in Ubuntu 18.10
<TJ-> sruli: is this the package version? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/18.0.5-0ubuntu0~16.04.1
<Kazdax> i am trying to do sudo apt-get update
<Kazdax> but it says there is a lock
<sruli> TJ-: dpgk reports that version yes
<Kazdax> the downloads of the updates are installing
<neildugan> I have a remote lxc vm that I can use ssh to from my laptop as root but I can't connect as a user .... both the root and the user have the same .ssh/authorized_keys  ... so why do I get an "Permission denied (publickey)." only when trying to connect as the user not root?
<Kazdax> could it be because of that ?
<sruli> Kazdax: yes its becuase of that apt has a lock so only 1 instance can run at a time
<Kazdax> k
<Kazdax> how do i know when my downloads are finished or see how much is left
<TJ-> sruli: right, I've got the buildlog for that package, if you search down for "libgl1-mesa-dri_18.0.5-0ubuntu0~16.04.1_amd64.deb" you'll see the list of files and timestamps/sizes.   https://launchpadlibrarian.net/374544749/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.mesa_18.0.5-0ubuntu0~16.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sruli> Kazdax: it running in the background?
<Kazdax> well i checked the task bar to see if its there
<Kazdax> but it isnt
<Kazdax> hold on ..i see it now
<Kazdax> its installing the updates ..i guess once thats done i can do what i want too
<Kazdax> which is installing virtual box
<Kazdax> wasnt there some inbuilt capabalities of linux to do VM stuff
<Kazdax> QEMU ?
<Kazdax> virt-managr i think
<Kazdax> was the GUI for it
<sruli> Kazdax: virt manager
<Kazdax> ya i will look for that rather than virtual box
<Kazdax> thats better right ?
<sruli> Kazdax: thats what i use /qemu/kvm/virt manager
<Kazdax> cool
<sruli> TJ-: these are my files https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PyGt3FzGH2/ and this is from the buildlog https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bvw6DNbDgq/ the file sizes are completely different but the dates are the same except for a few which have today’s date
<catopett1> I see that the MS/WINDOWS is to be discontinued and reached EOL in 2025. I HOPE LINUX TAKES OVER then
<neildugan> catopett1, what is going to replace it?
<sullivan> catopetti: wishful thinking.  they'll do something else anti-consumer i'm sure
<TJ-> sruli: there's your problem in all those symlinks "radeon_dri.so -> /opt/amdgpu/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/radeon_dri.so" ... what is/was in /opt/amdgpu/ because that is NOT an archive path, so you've got something non-standard there
<TJ-> sruli: does "dpkg -S /opt/amdgpu/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/radeon_dri.so" help?
<sruli> TJ-: output is "libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-dri:amd64: /opt/amdgpu/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/radeon_dri.so"
<catopett1> sullivan: After what i read, the MS comes with a BRAND NEW OS, more like Linux, and mostly possible OPEN SOURCE
<TJ-> sruli: "apt-cache policy libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-dri:amd64" and take note of where the installed package comes from
<TJ-> catopett1: that is off-topic; if you don't have a support issue please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sruli> TJ-: this is what we are looking for "500 file:/var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local ./ Packages" ?
<catopett1> So all softwareproducers have to change platform, to new os, i hope thay choose LINUX
<koxmoker> APT package seem to autoupdate in 18.04 desktop as long as it's available in the setup repositories. If you install somthing using taskel, will it automatically update the packaes you installed using it when ubuntu autoupdates like it does with packages that were installed with APT?
<TJ-> sruli: can you pastebin that entire report? That looks really WRONG
<sruli> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5VKynSZbWQ/
<sullivan> brb
<lordcirth_> catopett1, Be wary of Embrace, Extend, Extinguish.  But this is kinda offtopic here.
<TJ-> sruli: WHAT the HECK have YOU been DOING to THAT poor UBUNTU!?!
<TJ-> sruli: "file:/var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local" is the URL to the installation archive!!
<TJ-> sruli: "sudo grep -rn 'file:' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}" and find out which file you've got that points to that location
<sruli> TJ-: been using it to its fullest ;-)
<TJ-> sruli: Why always me when you break it though!?! :D
<TJ-> sruli: a BAD, local, package has been installed every time due to that; The Ubuntu archive package is not being installed
<sruli> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yyjMMBng7N/ (i broke nada, it climbed the ladder itself and fell)
<TJ-> sruli: try this: "sudo add-apt-repository --remove amdgpu-pro-local"
<sruli> TJ-: now try to reinstall that package?
<TJ-> sruli: then "sudo apt update" *then* --reinstall that/those packages
<TJ-> sruli: now, "apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri" should show the Ubuntu package version and URL
<sruli> TJ-: output of grep -rn 'file:' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} still the same :-(
<sruli> TJ-: apt-cach still show the same too
<TJ-> sruli: ok, manually: "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/amdgpu-pro-local.list*"
<sruli> TJ-: what about amdgpu-pro.list.save rm it too?>
<TJ-> sruli: I was going to leave that /just/ incase you need to refer to it. .save files are ignored
<Richard_Cavell> What version of gcc is with Ubuntu 18.04?
<Richard_Cavell> And Ubuntu 18.10 too please
<sruli> TJ-: the file line is no more in apt-cahce will try reinstall now
<TJ-> !info gcc bionic | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2.1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2.1 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<sruli> TJ-: smae output for ls -lah /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/ apart from timestamps which updated to now
<TJ-> !info gcc cosmic | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.179ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:8.2.0-1ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Richard_Cavell> thx TJ-
<neildugan> I have a remote lxc vm that I can use ssh to from my laptop as root but I can't connect as a user .... both the root and the user have the same .ssh/authorized_keys  ... so why do I get an "Permission denied (publickey)." only when trying to connect as the user not root?
<koxmoker> When I use APT to install a package, that package seems to auto update when Ubuntu updates. Will the same be true if you use tasksel to install a package?
<hggdh> koxmoker: yes, it will
<TJ-> neildugan: "the same" or copies of files?
<koxmoker> hggdh: Thanks a bunch!
<koxmoker> What a time saver for installing the LAMP stack then...
<sruli> neildugan: as TJ- asks, check the permissions on the user authorized_keys file
<sruli> TJ-: have to go home, will see what happens tomorrow
<TJ-> sruli: I'm supposed to be in bed! good luck :)
<sruli> TJ-: thanks so much, good night
<neildugan> TJ-, identical contents, different files
<sruli> neildugan: what are the permissions on the files?
<TJ-> neildugan: OK, so ownership isn't shared then. Was wondering about permissions.
<neildugan> sruli, "-rw------- 1 neil neil 1178 Nov 20 22:18 /home/neil/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<sruli> neildugan: in sshd_config whats the path for keyfiles?
<TJ-> neildugan: the only thing I can think is you've got something in sshd_config that is different for root
<sruli> TJ-: might be a hard link /root/...
<sruli> TJ-: i menat absolute path
<TJ-> neildugan: what SSH command do you use for connection for the 2 usernames?
<TJ-> neildugan: is it like "ssh root@hostname" and "ssh neil@hostname" ?
<neildugan> sruli, "grep keyfiles /etc/ssh/sshd_config " doesn't return anything
<sruli> neildugan: grep "AuthorizedKeysFile"
<neildugan> TJ-, exactly
<TJ-> neildugan: so no local (on laptop) Host: entries in ~/.ssh/config then
<sullivan> TJ: what is the command to restart the ssh daemon service?
#ubuntu 2018-11-21
<sruli> sullivan: systemctl restart sshd
<TJ-> neildugan: first thing to do is increase verbosity with "ssh -vvv user@hostname" and see if there's anything more reported. If no clue there, then ssh into the host with the username that works, and look at the sshd log
<neildugan> sruli, "grep AuthorizedKeysFile /etc/ssh/sshd_config"  == "#AuthorizedKeysFile	.ssh/authorized_keys .ssh/authorized_keys2"
<neildugan> TJ-, which would you like first
<sruli> neildugan: i beleive you need to uncomment that line and "%h/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<neildugan> sruli, ok ... hang on
<sruli> TJ-: i covered both?
<sullivan> Gonna be real honest here, I don't know anything about SSH - I have no idea what I'm doing
<sruli> sullivan: once you connect with ssh its like terminal on your machine...
<neildugan> sruli, I changed the line to "AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys"  but I still get the same errro
<sullivan> Right...  And I've gotten as far as verifying that the SSH service is running on each machine; I was trying to disable remote root access but I'm lost
<sruli> neildugan: did you restart sshd?
<neildugan> sruli, yes --- I used "service sshd restart"
<sruli> neildugan: grep "PubkeyAuthentication" sshd_config file
<neildugan> sruli, "#PubkeyAuthentication yes"
<sruli> sullivan: to disable root access just make sure the line "PermitRootLogin" has "prohibit-password"
<sruli> neildugan: uncomment
<neildugan> sruli, but it is working when trying to login as root
<sruli> neildugan: becuase for root you have something like "PermitRootLogin prohibit-password"
<sruli> neildugan: can you pastebil your sshd_config file
<sullivan> sruli: the guide I was trying to follow must be old, it said to make sure it was no
<sruli> sullivan: no is ok, prohibit-password allows to login with a key
<sruli> sullivan: what is the issue, where are you lost?
<sullivan> sruli:  Disabled should be fine?  I'm lost at, where do I change passwords and stuff to limit access?
<nopea> I have (for the first time) tried to use the do-release-upgrade to test updating my Ubuntu server from 14 to 18.  But after doing so PHP seems to be missing.  Is this normal?
<sruli> sullivan: no need to change anything, you can only login with your user and your password
<TJ-> nopea: php versions should upgrade along the way
<sullivan> sruli: sweet and simple, I like it.  I will now look for a list of ssh commands so I'm not locking myself out of stuff
<neildugan> sruli, that made no difference .. https://pastebin.com/mjP2XCra
<sruli> sullivan: just connect ssh username@ipaddress then you are in your system
<nopea> TJ-: that is what I was thinking. But after upgrading my website on the server is showing the php files as text (ie not processing them)
<neildugan> sruli, I can't directly log into the vm without using ssh
<sruli> neildugan: what are you running in the lxc?
<sullivan> TJ: I have remote access to the borked system
<neildugan> sruli, "uname -a" = "Linux website 4.15.0-32-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 10 17:58:07 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"  ---- ubuntu 18.04
<sruli> neildugan: first line in config file is "#   $OpenBSD: sshd_config,v 1.101 2017/03/14 07:19:07 djm Exp $"
<neildugan> sruli, so --- it is mostly the default from the install
<nopea> how can I check to see if PHP is installed in 18.04.1?
<neildugan> nopea, you could try to install it again
<nopea> neildugan: thanks.  What is the package name for the more recent php?
<sruli> neildugan: your config file is very different to mine on 16.04, maybe try to make a backup of your file and as a test use this http://termbin.com/elch
<sullivan> Oh, TJ left
<sullivan> Uh oh
<sruli> sullivan: yes he is allowed some sleep
<Krennic> hmm
<nopea> neildugan: got it ;)
<neildugan> sruli, I go it! ... hang on a minute
<maxcell_> hi, can you help me? i can't run Netflix (firefox or chrome) in my 18.10
<sullivan> Of course, I didn't get the chance to thank him.  And I'm still having the same issue, I just now have ssh access to the afflicted machine :D
<sruli> sullivan: whats the issue amdgpu?
<sullivan> sruli: yes, black screen after boot
<nopea> looks like this upgrade to 18.04.1 have also remove PHP mysql . I am not sure what I did wrong here
<sruli> sullivan: but you do get a normal login screen if you boot using recovery right?
<sullivan> sruli: yes
<sruli> sullivan: not sure i can help with that, sorry
<sruli> neildugan: any luck?
<sullivan> sruli: no worries, Google isn't any more help :D
<sullivan> Appreciate the help you already have provided though, so thanks
<sruli> sullivan: you can try disabling amdgpu in grub just to test to see if amdgpu is the issue
<sruli> sullivan: modprobe.blacklist=amdgpu
<sullivan> sruli: do I append that to the linux line?
<sruli> sullivan: in /etc/defatlt/grub add a line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="modprobe.blacklist=amdgpu"
<neildugan> sruli, when I login using root ... it logs in immediatly ... when logging in as neil ... it asks for the password... strange
<sullivan> sruli: will do
<sruli> neildugan: aha is the user account encrypted?
<neildugan> sruli, I can access the /home/neil etc. from the root user... I wouldn't be able to that if it was encrypted, if it was encrypted... correct?
<maxcell_> i can't run Netflix on ubuntu 18.10, i already have install "libavcodec-extra" as they told me to on foruns but didn't work, still "Unexpected error" when i try to watch a vídeo on Netflix through chrome or firefox. I did a base install only of 18.10 (without media players and openoffice)
<sruli> neildugan: while logged in as user try ssh again in another terminal see if it asks for password?
<sruli> neildugan: there must be something wrong with the permissions, what are the permissions for neil/.ssh dir?
<neildugan> sruli, it asked for the password on both occasions
<sullivan> sruli: adding that line to grub now allows me to bypass the recovery option, so progress!  Yay
<sruli> neildugan: must be a permissions issue or the pubkey in neil.ssh/authorized_keys is not the same as the root one
<neildugan> sruli, yes it did ... the permissions is .. "drwx------ 2 neil neil 5 Nov 20 22:33 /home/neil/.ssh"
<sruli> neildugan: no victory yet, you might not want that disabled
<sruli> sullivan: ^
<neildugan> sruli, "diff /root/.ssh/authorized_keys /home/neil/.ssh/authorized_keys" .... gives no output
<sruli> neildugan: the pubkey in neil is 100% same as root?
<sullivan> sruli: if course, I want my graphics card back to functional, but at least I don't have to use three extra keystrokes to get to a functional login screen :D
<neildugan> sruli, I don't understand
<sruli> neildugan: ok, as a test in sshd_config instead of "%h/.ssh/authorized_keys" try /ssh/authorized_keys - but you need to make the dir (mkdir /ssh/) and change the permissions for it (chown -R /ssh/ neil:neil && chmod -R 600 /ssh/) then copy the neil authorized_keys to it and try again (restart sshd before trying)
<sruli> sullivan: so it works now?
<sullivan> sruli: to varying degrees of "works", but yes.  I am pursuing alternate assistance to debug the issue
<sruli> sullivan: ok
<sullivan> Also, WTF is up with freenode?  I am authed to services and STILL can't chat in certain channels!  Sick of this garbage
<Tin_man> see
<sruli> sullivan: never came accross this issue
<neildugan> sruli, it is working ... but still asking for the password
<sruli> neildugan: i am out of ideas, revert the config back to "%h/.ssh/authorized_keys" rm -r /ssh
<sruli> neildugan: try ssh -vvv neil@ip see if you can find a clue there
<sruli> neildugan: can you paste the output of ssh -vvv neil@ip to paste.ubuntu.com ?>
<sullivan> sruli: supposedly it has to do with "persistent ongoing spam", and whenever I've tried to use freenode within like the last 6 months, I get a message about changing usermode to +Ri, which prevents me from seeing/posting in basically any useful channel.
<sruli> sullivan: no clue, maybe ask in #freenode ?
<sruli> neildugan: leaving in a minute
<sullivan> sruli: thanks to you for your help and have a good evening!
<neildugan> sruli, https://pastebin.com/xvXhSx7t
<neildugan> sruli, I hope you can help with that before you go..   but thanks for the help
<sruli> neildugan: where did u config the local path to the keyfile?
<sruli> neildugan: debug1: identity file /home/neil/.ssh/id_rsa type 0 -
<sruli> debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory
<sruli> neildugan: debug3: no such identity: /home/neil/.ssh/id_ed25519: No such file or directory
<sruli> neildugan: where is the cert file?
<neildugan> sruli, there is a id_rsa and id_rsa.pub file
<sruli> neildugan: post the output of ssh -vvv root@website to paste.ubuntu.com
<sruli> neildugan: its not asking for password in that paste, did you skip that part in paste or did it not ask?
<neildugan> sruli, https://pastebin.com/dKJ4nMh0
<neildugan> sruli, I disabled the asking for the password so the error would be repoduced
<sruli> neildugan: can you put back the original config file i posted and ssh -vvv neil@website again ?
<neildugan> sruli, it is almost the same I just changed the "PasswordAuthentication no"
<neildugan> sruli, do you still wan't me to redo it?
<sruli> no
<sruli> neildugan: i dont know what's wrong for some reason its not accepting the key, my guess is something is wrong with permissions or content in /home/neil/.ssh/authorised_keys i dont know what but something there is wrong
<neildugan> sruli, I have been working on this for a long time ... it realy stumps me ... thanks for the help
<neildugan> sruli, I don't think its the contents as those contents work for root
<sruli> neildugan: 1 other thing you can try, login as neil with a password, copy the key to neil/.ssh/ add it to keyring and from inside the ssh session try ssh neil@10.8.0.187 see if you can login
<tomreyn> should be /home/neil/.ssh/authorized_keys with an american Z, not british S
<sruli> tomreyn: yes, my typo (and i aint sorry for being british ;-))
<tomreyn> ;-)
<neildugan> those americans do like there z
<sruli> i gotta go, good night
<neildugan> sruli, thanks ... bye
<sruli> neildugan: if you do figure out the issue i wouldnt mind if you pm me with what it was
<neildugan> I will, if I do work it out
<tomreyn> neildugan: too much text on top, but if you're happy to sum it all up again, what you are trying to do, how it fails, how your configs deviate from defaults (and why), i could try and guess as well
<Wikiwide> Annoyed. Old laptop, LCD not working (backlight, I guess - picture is here but very hard to see), external display attached... When we try to boot into Ubuntu from a CD, the Ubuntu shows "Try or Install" question. .. On laptop screen. Which is, very bad.
<Wikiwide> How do I tell Ubuntu to: 1) boot into LiveCD, never ask about installing; 2) use the external display, not laptop display.
<Wikiwide> And yes, the CD we are using is ancient, so writing a new CD would be nice... As long as it resolves the problems ^
<tomreyn> since the laptop display will be the primary display you probably dont have a lot of options. if there was an option in its bios to make the external the primary display, this would help. also disconnecting the laptop screen physically may help
<tomreyn> you are asking about how to make permanent changes to a CD?
<tomreyn> what you can do is remaster the ISO, but i dont have the details at hand.
<Wikiwide> I am asking if it is possible to configure Ubuntu image to not have the try-or-install dialog, and just auto-live-cd - before image is written to CD.
<neildugan> tomreyn, I managed to get it to work... it changed the permissions of /home/neil to "drwxr-xr-x" that seemed to fix everything ... how would I pm sruli ?  ... he seems to be no longer connected
<tomreyn> neildugan: they are still connected, just no longer on this very channel
<tomreyn> neildugan: /msg sruli some message
<vedos> has anyone gotten Wickr Me to work on Ubuntu 18.10 ?
<gambl0r3> hello?
<gambl0r3> what are some power management tools for ubuntu?
<SimonKALI> hello
<SimonKALI> I need to install php7.2 on server, how to do in best way?
<SimonKALI> on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !info php7.2 bionic | SimonKALI
<ubottu> SimonKALI: php7.2 (source: php7.2): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.2.10-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 78 kB
<genii> SimonKALI: On command-line ubuntu server, or just on a machine running regular desktop that will be a server?
<SimonKALI> is it ok to install php7.2 on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<tomreyn> it's not provided by ubuntu there
<tomreyn> what is ok and what i not ok is what root@ this system decides
<Bashing-om> SimonKALI: Ondřej Surý maintains a PHP PPA. If you must 7.2 is available via that means .
<Bashing-om> !ppa | SimonKALI
<ubottu> SimonKALI: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<AndyChow888> PHP 7.2 is the default in ubuntu 18.04
<JPSman> so, I recently screwed myself by rm -rf * on my home directory
<JPSman> I recovered what i could BUT
<JPSman> now any file i create in my home directory is showing up on my desktop?
<JPSman> I'm using Flashback
<JPSman> how do I make my desktop connected to /home/JPSman/Desktop folder again?
<AndyChow888> JPSman, echo ${XDG_DESKTOP_DIR:-$HOME/Desktop}
<JPSman> AndyChow888, How can I see what the XDG_DESKTOP_DIR variable is currently set to? (if anything?)
<AndyChow888> printenv | grep -i xdg_desktop_dir
<sullivan> Hi, would anybody be able to help debug a black screen after boot
<Kazdax> i just installed ubuntu ... How do i make it secure ?
<AndyChow888> Kazdax, it is secure.
<Bashing-om> sullivan: I can up to a point of failure . What can you boot up to ? And what happened prior to the black screen event ?
<JPSman> AndyChow888, printenv | grep -i xdg_desktop_dir produces nothing :|
<AndyChow888> JPSman, so you have none set up.
<Kazdax> Andy what about firewall ?
<Kazdax> what about downloading third party software
<sullivan> bashing: I can boot, I just don't get any GUI (display driver problem), if I disable amdgpu or enter recovery, I can use my system mostly normally.
<JPSman> I just changed the file .config/user-dirs.dirs to point to the correct file
<JPSman> AndyChow888, I just changed the file .config/user-dirs.dirs to point to the correct file
<JPSman> is that all i'll need to do? after a reset?
<AndyChow888> Kazdax, third party software can never be secure, and your firewall is secure by default. You aren't port-forwarding things, are you^
<AndyChow888> sure JPSman, sounds good.
<sullivan> bashing: it's been at least a week since this started, I can't recall doing anything out of the ordinary.  Obvs this could certainly be an update issue
<Kazdax> nope
<JPSman> AndyChow888, ok, rebooting now :)
<Bashing-om> SimonKALI: K; let's see - in a pastebin -  ' sudo lshw -C diaplay ; cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' . See what we can learn .
<AndyChow888> Kazdax, so your system is secure. Of course, running any software that you don't understand, as root, can open/create holes.
<Kazdax> what if someone runs a vurnability scanner if they have my IP address
<Kazdax> how do i make sure i have the latest security updates automatically >?
<sullivan> kazdax: run 'sudo apt update' and 'sudo apt upgrade' in terminal
<sullivan> kazdax: that
<sullivan> s as secure as you're gonna get
<Kazdax> what if i want it to run every hour
<Kazdax> seeing that security updates are every hour or so
<sullivan> kazdax: then run it every hour, or write a script to do it for you
<Kazdax> how much vurnabilities pop up every hour ?
<Kazdax> ya
<AndyChow888> Are you that paranoid? No one is going to hack you.
<Kazdax> you think its a good idea
<sullivan> kazdax: no, you asked, you got an answer
<John> Any ALSA geniuses around by chance? Having a hell of a time with an ALSA loopback to darkice, wherein there's no audio passed if the process runs for more than a few minutes. Restart the process, audio resumes. If I use ALSA to play the audio both through a loopback AND through the local speakers, it works as expected indefinitely.
<AndyChow888> Vulnerabilities turn out every decade or so.
<AndyChow888> John, use pulseaudio. Alsa is forever broken.
<John> Hm. I tried using Pulse, but couldn't get darkice to use it.
<John> May have been a syntax issue.
<AndyChow888> darkice can use alsa, but that alsa will use the pulseaudio plugin
<John> Will that work for multiple instances? The use-case here is streaming from 3 SDRs. 3 instances of the SDR software + 3 instances of darkice.
<Kazdax> how do i know what Windows manager i am using
<neildugan> Kazdax, before you login there is usally a chooser for the manager to use
<AndyChow888> John, yes. It will work. But, SDRs can use a lot of resources. What are you using?
<John> AndyChow888: Hardware wise?
<Bashing-om> SimonKALI: Noticed my typo : should be ' sudo lshw -C display ' :)
<AndyChow888> John, yeah
<AndyChow888> RTL2832Us?
<John> Yeah, Nesdr Smart's.
<John> AndyChow888: It's a VM, but 1 core of an i8-8559U and 4GB RAM.
<John> Resources never seemed to be an issue; I had this running on a Pi3 before w/o issue.
<John> Er, i7-8559U
<AndyChow888> Ah. Good luck. Won't work in a VM. Latency is too high, IME.e
<John> It's ESXi, so latency is near nil
<John> But like I said, works fine if I have alsa output to both the 'speaker' on the VM and to the darkice input
<John> it's just when it's darkice only that it chokes
<AndyChow888> Depends on your refresh rate. But no, ESXi won't help. You need to passthrough the device.
<AndyChow888> And even doing a passthrough, I have had no luck with RDS. It's baremetal so far.
<AndyChow888> SDR I mean, not RDS.
<John> I'm just confused as to why it breaks after a few minutes when I don't output to the speaker.
<AndyChow888> Your RTL2832 isn't being processed through an FGPA. So it's entirely software calculated in the cpu. This causes problems, big problems in a VM. Is my answer logical? No. Is it my experience? Yes.
<sullivan> Bashing-om: other than #radeon, do you know of any other potential resources that could help debug amdgpu?
<John> You may be right, but as I said it works fine with audio going out the local speaker. If it were an inherent issue with the SDR + VM, I would expect it to be equally broken.
<sullivan> Well, I guess troubleshoot would be a better way to put it
<AndyChow888> John, I haven't got it to work with a local speaker. So your problems with SDR might be different than mine. But my solution was to run it baremetal. This may or may not work for you.
<Bashing-om> sullivan: Well , depends on the card .. and if AMDGPU-PRO has ever been a factor . Rgere ar bit the 2 drivers for AMF with the -PRO as an overlay .
<John> AndyChow888: What software? FWIW, I'm using op25 to decode P25 II.
<sullivan> Bashing-om: I'm using the non-pro amdgpu driver, never had pro installed under this install
<AndyChow888> John, same thing. Are you in Quebec?
<John> No, Ontario.
<AndyChow888> Oh. Well, Quebec went all P25 a few years ago. Nothing else is worth listening.
<John> Yeah, Ontario's going that way as well.
<John> Thankfully not fully encrypted, at least not yet.
<Bashing-om> sullivan: ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' ?
<AndyChow888> No, most is not encrypted here also. For now.
<John> Funny thing. They encrypted the parking police here, but not the paramedics. The ones transmitting patient info in the clear.
<sullivan> Bashing-om: gotta restart to get into Ubuntu, one sec
<AndyChow888> Lol. Here, most police isn't encrypted also. Just swat-1 and swat-2
<John> Yeah... They used the G7 money from the feds to fund the new system. Requirement was it be encrypted, iirc.
<AndyChow888> It's super easy to encrypt. Not sure why they don't do it by default. Probably an IQ problem.
<John> It's easy, but the licenses are expensive.
<John> Plus on some of the radios, you can't remotely update the keys so if you have to do a key reset (i.e. stolen radio), you have to bring in all the radios for programming.
<AndyChow888> Do they need a license? I thought you just entered a passphrase.
<sullivan> Bashing-om: any idea what the output of that command should be?  Should I run it as sudo?
<John> Pretty sure they need a license.
<AndyChow888> Wow. TIL something, John.
<John> https://www.motorolasolutions.com/content/dam/msi/docs/astro-25/apx-radio-software-catalog.pdf
<John> Maybe license is the wrong word for it, but it looks like there are a lot of modules available for encryption features.
<Bashing-om> sullivan: Somethong like this : http://termbin.com/gdo0 - where I am using the nouvea driver .
<John> Ok, time to dig in and see how the hell I do this with pulseaudio
<John> Alsa already gave me a migraine.
<AndyChow888> Alsa always gives migraines. Good luck John.
<John> Cheers. Before I go, do you recall how to get darkice to take a pulse output?
<John> Unless I have to loop it back from pulse into an alsa channel >_>
<Bashing-om> sullivan: ' lsmod | grep radeon ' ?
<John> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/darkice/+bug/1306978 would seem to indicate it's an issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1306978 in darkice (Ubuntu) "darkice doesn't accept pulseaudio input" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sullivan> Bashing-om: I had amdgpu disabled, so the command wasn't printing anything.  Lemme put up a paste
<sullivan> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/ZemNVZUR
<Perdellian> ubuntu's libreoffice packaging tracks libreoffice-fresh, I take it?
<Bashing-om> sullivan: looking
<Bashing-om> sullivan: ^ says the amdgpu driver is in use, I do not know what the chash line is however. what does the log relate ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<masber> good afternoon all, anyone knows if there is anything I need to do on ubuntu to enable hyperthreading?
<sullivan> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/br2DsG6m
<Bashing-om> sullivan: "Is amdgpu kernel module available ? no ' - not sure what to make of that .
<sullivan> Huh
<Bashing-om> sullivan: Let's see what X thinks ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<sullivan> Bashing-om: I don't see any parameters in /etc/default/grub that would disable the kernel module
<Bashing-om> sullivan: quick way to see what the boot line is ' cat /proc/cmdline ' .
<sullivan> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/f8T2t8Cf
<Bashing-om> sullivan: I be awhile reading .
<Bashing-om> sullivan: So far so good " Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so " :)
<sullivan> Bashing-om: " No outputs definitely connected, trying again... "
<core7> what is a programmatic way to add/delete paths to /etc/environment?
<Bashing-om> sullivan: Yeah ^ that was all I caught too - how many displays are connected ?
<sullivan> Bashing-om: just one
<sullivan> Bashing-om: connected via HDMI, and it's the only HDMI connector on the card
<core7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables - how do i manipulate /etc/environment using a program - add/delete paths?
<Bashing-om> sullivan: Got me guessing as to what is not going on here .. what results if you boot a guest session ? Check here to see if this is a user config issue .
<sullivan> Bashing-om: What do you mean boot a guest session?  I'm not even logged in - I have a blank screen on the PC; I've got SSH access into it from a different machine
<sullivan> Bashing-om: after GRUB, the screen just goes black.
<Bashing-om> sullivan: Well, sure indicative of a graphic's driver issue. But X and the kernel are happy .. that leaves user space . I would try booting with an alternate user .
<sullivan> Bashing-om: I don't have any other users setup on the machine.  Can I create one, or is a guest one enabled by default?
<core7> anyone using snap here? creating .deb files?
<Bashing-om> sullivan: There maybe a guest account .. depends on the environment. I run xfce and I would have to make up a 2nd user .
<core7> what is an easy way to create an installer for a software on ubuntu?
<sullivan> Bashing-om: Would it need to be an admin, or would standard account work for this purpose?
<Bashing-om> sullivan: standard account .. All we need to know is if the GUI is available in that new account .
<sullivan> Bashing-om: I'm also failing to see how adding a new user would affect this issue considering it happens at boot?
<sullivan> Bashing-om: I can't even see the login screen to select between different users
<Bashing-om> sullivan: Got me too .. so far all we know is nothing . all we have to go on is " Is amdgpu kernel module available? no " . But X appears happy .
<sullivan> Bashing-om: It's like I should stop messing around with this and reinstall :P
<Bashing-om> sullivan: Well, if ya got good backups - once can re-install in 30 minutes and be done .
<sullivan> Bashing-om: You don't need backups if you never keep important data :D
<sullivan> Bashing-om: The thing that always annoys me the most is reconfiguring three different browsers
<Strykar> htop shows 2.65 GB of 15.7 GB RAM used, yet 18.10's created a 343MB swap file. why won't it just use the available RAM?
<Perdellian> sullivan: configs can be backed up too
<sullivan> Perdellian: I had taken to not bothering with Firefox, but I think I'll start copying the profiles again
 * Perdellian has at least one firefox profile dating back to, what? 2.3?
<sullivan> Bashing-om: Hey thanks very much for all your help tonight, I appreciate it!  Have a good one
<asciii> hello
<asciii> I would like to check..how can I log specific commands that have been executed to a log file? for example if someone runs a chmod command, i would like it to be logged somewhere
<asciii> is that possible?
<Grievre> This is possibly a weird use case but: Is there a way to grant access to a shared X11 session with individual credentials?
<Grievre> (that's navigable by non-technical users)
<zhujian0805> hi I'm using ubuntu 18.04 LTS, i'm confused by the way of network management, I have NetworkManager started, but also systemd-networkd.service is running, why?
<SimonKALI> how can I fix ssl on apache2, thats is trusted, whed I did self signed is not allowing to use website
<dexter0ion> msg a
<sree_> Anyone know what could be the reason to get different versions of same package in "apt-get install " and "apt-get source" after adding ppa?
<lotus|NUC> sree_: we dont really support ppa's here mate sorry
<lotus|NUC> sree_: we advice to keep your system vanilla, with packages from the official repos
<lotus|NUC> asciii: can 'history' help in terminal?
<sree_> lotos|NUC: understood. but do you have any educated guess for this kind of scenario?
<lotuspsychje> sree_: can you explain the whole story please, what are you trying to do exactly?
<Grievre> I was debugging a heap corruption problem on an ARM device for work and it seems like there's no debuginfo available for libusb-1.0-0 (on precise armhf). Did old releases just not have debuginfo?
<lotuspsychje> !arm | Grievre can they arm channel help?
<ubottu> Grievre can they arm channel help?: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<sree_> lotuspsychje: I have added a ppa for https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-dev, now the apt-get install is installing the chromium version 72.0.3590.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1~18.10.1, but apt-get source retrieving 72.0.3610.2-0ubuntu1~ppa3~18.10.1
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser cosmic
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 70.0.3538.77-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 (cosmic), package size 56398 kB, installed size 195237 kB
<lotuspsychje> sree_: ask the maintainer of the ppa plz
<sree_> lotuspsychje:K, thank you
<zhujian0805> I disabled systemd-networkd, but It comes up after restart NetworkManager, why did that happen?
<lotuspsychje> !netplan | zhujian0805 start here
<ubottu> zhujian0805 start here: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<zhujian0805> thanks, in my netplan config file, i specified renderer: NetworkManager
<zhujian0805> but why NetworkManager brings up systemd-networkd ?
<zhujian0805> oh wait, looks like after reboot, systemd-networkd is gone
<lotuspsychje> sree_: your ppa looks like having this version  	72.0.3610.2-0ubuntu1~ppa3~18.10.1  for 18.10
<lotuspsychje> sree_: and i dont see a .3590 there, so how did you install that version?
<zhujian0805> a dns question:: if i use dhcp which provide dns name servers, i also have systemd-resolved configured, does systemd-resolve --status show all the name servers for both?
<OlofL> Sometimes when I wake up my laptop from suspend, it will show my whole desktop that I had before suspend. But the whole thing is frozen and I cant unlock. The solution is to close and open lid a few times until login screen appears. Common problem??
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: suspend & some brands of computers are known problems yes, did you try a bios update yet to latest?
<OlofL> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: wich brand of laptop please?
<OlofL> HP EliteBook 830 G5 i7-8550U
<OlofL> and ubuntu 18.10
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: did you try the same on 18.04.1?
<OlofL> I had some other issues on 18.04.1
<OlofL> well 18.04, i dont know if it was 18.04.1
<OlofL> is 18.04.1 the same kernel as 10?
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: no, different kernels and can make a difference
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: or, on your current version try to catch the syslog problems
<basalt> hi, i have the https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1301/ubuntu-appindicators/ extension, can anyone explain me how i can get rid of it?
<OlofL> yeah... hmm should I ssh to my laptop when its happening and see in /var/log/syslog or where is best to look?
<linnucks> should I install 18.04 or 18.10
<lotuspsychje> linnucks: the users choice, you want LTS or non-LTS?
<Grievre> I generally always go with LTS releases
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: yeah syslog or dmesg
<ducasse> linnucks: if you need to ask you should probably go with 18.04
<lotuspsychje> basalt: try gnome-tweak-tool from there you can enable or disable extensions
<linnucks> should I downloade LTS
<linnucks> or
<linnucks> 18.19
<linnucks> 18.10
<ducasse> linnucks: go with lts unless you have a reason to do otherwise
<hateball> linnucks: if you intend to game you probably want the latest release, unless you want to mess about with PPAs to keep stuff up to date
<basalt> lotuspsychje i use this tool, but there its disabled, but i down see any different if i enable it, and i cannot remove it from this tool
<basalt> so i dont get the reason to have this kstatusnotifieritem support extension at all
<lotuspsychje> basalt: ubuntu appindicators has been forked and enabled by default
<basalt> lotuspsychje: so there is no need to have this extension
<lotuspsychje> basalt: usually its not a good idea to purge packages installed by default, also it depends if you using indicators or not?
<basalt> lotuspsychje: ok so i will keep it, not sure if i use indicators since i dont know the additional features of this thing
<lotuspsychje> basalt: some packages you install use these indicators, like qbittorrent for example etc
<basalt> lotuspsychje: ok got it, i just wanted to be as close to the original and just clean up the "extensions" section
<bluefox83> i'm using my cellphone as a hotspot and cant seem to get my packages to update, an apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade fails
<bluefox83> it's definately not a bandwidth problem
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: can you pastebin the output please
<HipHop-openbox> lotuspsychje, basalt could have used the sudo apt install vanilla-gnome-desktop
<bluefox83> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/CGVjkxtZ
<HipHop-openbox> Trying a full upgrade from a phone wow
<lotuspsychje> HipHop-openbox: a bit overkill to just disabled 1 extension thats installed by default?
<bluefox83> HipHop-openbox: i watch movies and tvshows in full 1080p streamed to my ps4 from my phone, this is nothing
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: revert your sources.list to default, wipe the ppa's out of it before
<HipHop-openbox> lotuspsychje, exactly ,but he went there should have done research in Google was second choice in simple search
<basalt> HipHop-openbox: thx for the hint
<HipHop-openbox> Thought you left
<bluefox83> lotuspsychje: seems to be working fine now, will i be able to re-add the ppa?
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: we dont really support ppa's here, so use at your own risk after :p
<basalt> do you guys remove outdated kernel versions regularly and if so, what tool or command to you use?
<HipHop-openbox> basalt, hiding I see! Release this resets gnome bar to default look
<bluefox83> i can't really think of what i was using them for to begin with.
<basalt> HipHop-openbox: i like the ubuntu look and feel, but i switched from 18.04 to 18.10 and also had all the communitheme installed, so i wanted to use the 18.10 "nativ"
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: we advice to use packages from the official repos, as much as possible
<bluefox83> at some point i'll need to update, but i have no other way to fix something if it breaks
<bluefox83> lotuspsychje: makes sense, it can be very difficult to help people fix things that aren't in the official repos
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: for that there are !backports and snaps
<bluefox83> i really don't like the idea of snaps
<HipHop-openbox> basalt, read the article urself and decide on the best course of action is...   https://askubuntu.com/questions/1027890/how-to-remove-app-icons-in-system-tray-ubuntu-18-gnome
<HipHop-openbox> basalt, there is few options to tray set up
<bluefox83> it's like, why bother with apt if you're just going to use snaps? especially since they are packlaged with all their own dependencies. that can just get out of hand with storage. i don't have money for a bigger hard drive
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: if you are searching for a package or alternative, feel free to ask here, volunteers can think along for solutions
<bluefox83> thanks, i'm ok :)
<bluefox83> i should go to bed -_-
<lotuspsychje> nite nite bluefox83
<bluefox83> goodnight
<lotuspsychje> basalt: ubuntu has no auto kernel cleanup with unattended upgrades
<lotuspsychje> now
<lotuspsychje> basalt: it cleans out older kernels and keeps like 3 more recent ones
<basalt> lotuspsychje: so u check the current used "uname -r"
<basalt> lotuspsychje:and remove the old once with "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-" ??
<lotuspsychje> basalt: did you read what i just said?
<HipHop-openbox> lotuspsychje, getting all these weird questions bluefox83 should go with openbox or a lower windows manager requirements...
<lotuspsychje> HipHop-openbox: pardon?
<HipHop-openbox> Save his resources. If snaps is to much on hard drive
<basalt> lotuspsychje: you wrote "it cleans out older kernels and keeps like 3 more recent ones"
<HipHop-openbox> There are plenty of resource saving options in Ubuntu and linux
<lotuspsychje> basalt: automatic kernel cleanup
<basalt> lotuspsychje: sorry but before you wrote "ubuntu has no auto kernel cleanup with unattended upgrades"
<basalt> lotuspsychje: thats the reason why i am confused now
<lotuspsychje> basalt: and i corrected 'now'
<basalt> lotuspsychje: aaaah ok is see, sorry, i will look at this now. thx
<HipHop-openbox> basalt, read have fun. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<DARKAD000> hi all
<basalt> HipHop-openbox: thx i will
<elias_a> What would be the simplest way to monitor the speed of traffic in USB bus?
<DARKAD000> I would like to make my ubuntu run faster, how can I do it?
<ducasse> DARKAD000: buy a faster machine
<DARKAD000> eheh
<DARKAD000> any suggestion?
<ducasse> use a less resource-intensive desktop
<Cybertinus> find out what process is using up your resources and try to finetune that
<DARKAD000> I installed lxde
<bumblefuzz> hi, I'm using ubuntu mate and have left several messages in #ubuntu-mate over the last few days with only 1 reply that wasn't followed up
<bumblefuzz> is there anyone here who knows a little about ubuntu mate?
<Mathisen> bumblefuzz, better to ask the full question
<bumblefuzz> so, I just installed 18.04.1 and I'd like to make changes to 2 of the applets in the upper panel but I can't find anything on google on how to do this
<bumblefuzz> the 2 applets are: "notification area" and "indicator applet complete"
<bumblefuzz> these come preinstalled by default
<bumblefuzz> but I can't figure out how to alter/edit them
<bumblefuzz> I currently have 2 wifi badges to manage network manager and an additional battery icon
<bumblefuzz> I can't get rid of them
<Mathisen> bumblefuzz, i dont use mate but a quick google-fu told me there is " mate-tweak " and it seem you can edit the panels there
<bumblefuzz> I started there
<bumblefuzz> in 16.04 I was able to edit these
<bumblefuzz> but in 18.04.1 I cannot
<bumblefuzz> although in 16.04 there weren't 2 wifi icons
<bumblefuzz> so that's a new problem
<bumblefuzz> and the option to remove the 2nd battery icon is gone
<bumblefuzz> so that's the other problem
<Mathisen> ok im sure there is .cfg somewhere, dont know where as i dont use mate.. but maybe someone else knows here
<bumblefuzz> I've looked all over google and can't find it
<elias_a> I wonder why USB monitoring tool usbtop is not available from repositories for 18.04 but it is for 18.10. What is the rationale?
<Hamilton> Does sharing a .deb file generated on my machine, exposes any info about my machine to users?
<Mathisen> Hamilton, well that would depend on content in the .deb
<Hamilton> Is it a wise thing to do? From a security standpoint I mean.
<Hamilton> Do people use a VM to release binaries for their open-source projects?
<elias_a> Hamilton: I bet you'd get an answer from the developers channel.
<tarzeau> Hamilton: it should be no problem, no. imho
<tarzeau> Hamilton: you only share your architecture (amd64, i386, whatever)
<tarzeau> Hamilton: and well DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL, if that is a security concern for you or not, is your decision
<tarzeau> Hamilton: i use debian unstable machine with my open source projects: http://phd-sid.ethz.ch/debian/
<tarzeau> Hamilton: others have their stuff at salsa.debian.org
<elias_a> This is interesting. Usbtop has been packaged for Cosmic (18.10) and is in the repositories: https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/usbtop Yet the license is not an open license. The package refers to https://github.com/aguinet/usbtop
<tarzeau> Hamilton: what pkg is it about?
<tarzeau> elias_a: looks free to me: https://sources.debian.org/src/usbtop/0.2-1/debian/copyright/
<elias_a> tarzeau: Look at the link I included. There's quite a different story and the Ubuntu package refers to that Github page.
<tarzeau> elias_a: 1st or 2nd link?
<tarzeau> the ubuntu pkg is an pretty much 1:1 copy of the debian src pakcage
<elias_a> tarzeau: Second. That is offered as the info page of the package when you install the package with GUI.
<tarzeau> elias_a: still looks free to me, can you be more specific?
<tarzeau> says BSD-3-clause
<Hamilton> tarzeau, thanks
<Hamilton> tarzeau, Is DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL env variables?
<Hamilton> Also dpkg -e generated a folder but does include stuff of the original developer
<Hamilton> not me
<tarzeau> Hamilton: yes normally your fullname and your email address that you use for packaging with dh/debuild
<tarzeau> Hamilton: do you have your package online? .dsc link? which software is it?
<Hamilton> tarzeau, but I can't see them with echo $DEBFULLNAME
<tarzeau> Hamilton: are you packaging for PPA or Ubuntu or Debian?
<tarzeau> Hamilton: because you haven't set them. with dh-make they land in debian/control (and changelog)
<Hamilton> tarzeau, its not mine but I was generally interested in knowing these security concerns
<Hamilton> tarzeau, Are you student of ETH zurich BTW?
<tarzeau> Hamilton: no, part of the ISG group of D-PHYS, but we also support D-BAUG (colmap, cloudcompare, lots of cuda10/nvidia/tensorflow stuff)
<tarzeau> Hamilton: https://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=gurkan%40phys.ethz.ch
<tarzeau> happens i'm the linux workstation guy for scientific software and automatic installations here
<tarzeau> and we do run Ubuntu 18.04 (a few 16.04 left) but also debian stable for servers (however the packaging i do is all for debian, and ubuntu just copies the stuff)
<tarzeau> form, lie, macaulay2, meshlab, largetifftools, rtklib are a few others we use @work
<Kali_Yuga> hello I'm trying to install ubuntu but I'm stuck in 640x480 res
<Kali_Yuga> so i can't really click on next and continue the installation
<Kali_Yuga> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y3mX5FgmQD/
<Hackwar> Hi folks, I was in here 2 days ago with a networking issue and I still couldn't resolve it. I have a HP N54L and installed Ubuntu Server on that one a long time ago.I've updated regularly and am now on 18.04. The system simply does not get network access. After the session 2 days ago, I was convinced that the onboard network port was shot, but it seems as if that one is fine, since even with the new network card I don't get a response.
<DrManhattan> I know this sounds odd, but have you tried a different cable?
<Hackwar> Both interfaces are shown as up and they are receiving and transmitting packets (RX/TX count is slowly rising) but when I do ping 8.8.8.8,I get "Network unreachable"
<Hackwar> I also have tried 3 different cables
<Hackwar> and several different ports on the switch that sits between the server and the router.
<DrManhattan> are you using DHCP or static?
<Hackwar> including the one that this computer that I'm writing you from is connected by.
<Hackwar> but please give me a minute
<Hackwar> I have a horrible, horrible assumption...
<DrManhattan> Hackwar, what's the assumption?
<solsTiCe> we'll never know
<elias_a> tarzeau: Oh - you are quite right. https://github.com/aguinet/usbtop/blob/master/LICENSE is BSD3 clause. My mistake. Sorry.
<tarzeau> elias_a: i haven't seen #debian-ftp (ftp masters) missing such a mistake for 10 years... i would've been surprised something non-free getting into main
<elias_a> tarzeau: What mislead me is that if you use GUI for installing the package, it claims that the license of the package is proprietary. I wonder what causes this?
<elias_a> Disclaimer: I use the GUI in Finnish and the word describing the license could be translated as "proprietary" or "closed source". I honestly don't know which concept is shown in English...
<elias_a> ... or even what concept is used...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tarzeau> elias_a: how do you get the gui? couldn't figure form dpkg -L usbtop nor usbtop -h
<tarzeau> oh and it's missing a manual page
<Hackwar> DrManhattan: The assumption is, that I'm a stupid fucking moron and did not check my network correctly. I have a powerline connection from my router to the corner where my laptop and server are, which are connected to the same switch. I was absolutely sure that that connection was working, since I was using the net with my laptop. And my laptop is connected via wifi.
<Hackwar> and now I'm going to stand in the corner and cry a little bit.
<DrManhattan> Hackwar, glad you got it fixed. I didn't have good luck with powerline myself
<Hackwar> it is not fixed yet...
<elias_a> tarzeau: When I click to download the package, Ubuntu 18.04.1 by default offers 2 options: to download it or install it. The latter opens a GUI dialog, presumably the usual GUI of software center.
<Hackwar> but now I know what the issue is...
<tarzeau> elias_a: no idea what you mean, i just did apt-get install usbtop, and have run it
<tarzeau> elias_a: ahhh gnome-software shows wrong licensing infos, true
<tarzeau> elias_a: it always does that, for MOST software. it's just broken
<tarzeau> elias_a: i use my own app store: http://phd-sid.ethz.ch/appstore/?protracker
<BluesKaj> DrManhattan, powerline ethernet works only on house circuit plugs, not on powerbars and the like , due to their filters
<elias_a> tarzeau: Oh - if that is a known issue, perhaps I should file a bug if none exists?
<DrManhattan> BluesKaj, they aren't so hot directly on the plug either.
<BluesKaj> DrManhattan, i'm using an inexpensive tp-link powerline ethernet system and it works well
<elias_a> Is there a way to test a backup set made with Deja Dup?
<tarzeau> elias_a: to where?
<Cheez> although some feeds are leakier than others. had two buildings using powerline adaptors internally and a wan link. They were seeing spanning tree issues on the wan link
<Cheez> turns out the powerline adaptors were leaking
<Cheez> through the substation for the estate and into the other building
<tarzeau> elias_a: launchpad? sure go ahead, ah gnome-software, i'll click "i also have the issue"
<BluesKaj> Cheez, normally powerline ethernet will only work thru one electrical panel if designed correctly
<elias_a> tarzeau: I will, too. Thanks!
<elias_a> tarzeau: Did you already find a bug report on gnome-software on this issue?
<tarzeau> elias_a: no i didn't search
<Cheez> i mean to be fair, the one we use at home goes through two panels, and works fine
<tarzeau> elias_a: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bugs good luck finding
<Cheez> one end is in the living room on the downstairs ring main, the other is in our shed, that has its own breaker panel and hangs off of the kitchen ring main
<Cheez> get about 200mbit from it, it's rated for up to gigabit
<BluesKaj> Cheez, then you're lucky, mine won't transmit thru a "pony panel"
<elias_a> Cheez: It is not about number of panels. It is about whether the outlets are in same phase.
<Cheez> elias_a: ah, my knowledge of electrical stuff is limited. I'm a software person. electricals are a hardware issue :)
<elias_a> Cheez: That's what I thought. Do you want to have a short explanation?
<Cheez> sure, if you have time. always interested to hear new stuff :)
<BluesKaj> elias_a, never seen anything about phase, you may be right but how 2 panels connected to each other can be out of phase if properly wired is a mystery to me
<elias_a> BluesKaj: As a non-native english user I have difficulties understanding what a "panel" means here. Could you elaborate that - I'll give the explanation.
<BluesKaj> elias_a, electrical panel https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distribution_board
<Cheez> i had assumed it to mean the circuit breaker box, in here in the UK houses have multiple ring circuits (typically one for upstairs, one for downstairs, one for lighting and one for the kitchen) that terminate in a panel containing an RCD for each ring and an overall service one for the house.
<Cheez> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_circuit
<elias_a> Starting point: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_power_distribution#220%E2%80%93240_volt_systems
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it ontopic please
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Ok. We'll go to messages.
<xtron> upgraded to 18.04 on dell percision 7510, my GPU started heating-up, lagging display with gnome desktop. I switch between the display drivers [nvidia -> nouveau] with no success and then set installed the unity desktop, now GPU is cool, fan is silent and system is working crisp. seems like gnome need a lot to optimize and refine
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, it's about powerline ethernet on ubuntu and how it's affected by different electrical circuits
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah ive readed it
<lotuspsychje> xtron: define your gnome problem please?
<xtron> lotuspsychje, gnome is problem, it is resource hungry
<lotuspsychje> xtron: your cpu and ram please?
<xtron> i7 6820, 16Gb, NVIDIA Quadro M1000M,
<xtron> lotuspsychje, ^
<tomreyn> then gnome's resource overhead should not be noticeable
<tomreyn> there must have been some misconfiguration or, badly supported hardware.
<xtron> tomreyn, you mean there is overhead compare to unity?
<stevenm> Anyone ever mounted something with FUSE (e.g. sshfs or curlftpfs) and then tried to umount it from the left hand pane of their file manager?  or even just simply calling 'umount /home/user/mydir' (as yourself, not as root) - and got back... "Permission denied"
<stevenm> I'm failing to see why we'd get that - if something is mounted as *you* (not as root) to a dir owned by *you* - even if it is FUSE based - why doesn't umount let you unmount it?
<stevenm> 'fusermount -u' can do it - but I can't teach my file manager to use that :P
<ioria> stevenm, use the "Connect to Server" tool  in Nautilus
<solsTiCe> hi. I installed qtcreator. no example there. So I installed qtbase5-examples qtbase5-doc-html but I still get no example shown in qtcreator. What's the problem ?
<stevenm> ioria, no thanks - that doesn't do all the things I need it to
<ioria> stevenm, looks like a  bug btw
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/nautilus/+bug/254171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254171 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus can't properly unmount FUSE file systems" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<godzirra> Hey guys.  I'm running ubuntu 18.10, and I'm trying to get my apple trackpad 2 working with multitouch.  Everything I'm reading seems to say that it should do basic multitouch out of the box, but I can't seem to get it to do two finger scrolling or anything else.  How can I test multitouch for sure, and if it's not working, how can I fix it?
<stevenm> ioria, that link rings a bell - think i may have looked into this before :S
<stevenm> thanks anyway
<ioria> stevenm, anothe fm might help you debug your situation
<stevenm> I use caja anyway not nautilus - but same issue - forks of each other
<stevenm> the issue is with it calling the wrong command
<TJ-> stevenm: the GUI tools should/do use udisks
<stevenm> TJ-, so it is udisks calling umount rather than fusermount -u ?
<TJ-> stevenm: udisksd is a system daemon, user processes call it via dbus, or you can use "udisksctl" manually. That generally mounts user file-systems under /media/$USER/
<TJ-> stevenm: udisks doesn't handle virtual file-systems like sshfs
<stevenm> so my file manager Caja is likely falling back on normal umount
<stevenm> as udisks has no knowledge of that mount
<TJ-> stevenm: probably, yes
<TJ-> stevenm: although without reading the source-code it's impossible to be sure
<stevenm> i'd quite like to do things the udisks way (especially as it goes in /media/user/ and presumably removed unused dir's in there when unmounted)
<stevenm> but I'll have to see if there is anyway of having fuse based utilities for mounting the more exotic stuff - to work with udisks
<TJ-> stevenm: this may offer some hope: https://askubuntu.com/questions/930536/how-to-make-a-fuse-filesystem-appear-on-media-user-without-root-or-changing-fs
<TJ-> stevenm: in summary, it sounds like, as long as you do the fuse mount in a visible user directory, that  Nautilus should see/interact with it. Not sure if that means it knows how to unmount it though
<stevenm> TJ-, I mount lots of things in /home/user/Mounts/ and they all show in the file manager fine - it's just unmounting them it doesn't handle
<stevenm> i don't believe what they've written in that post about udisks 'learning' the mounts it can see
<TJ-> stevenm: right, so presumably 'umount' is up to you then
<stevenm> no evidence of that afaik
<stevenm> if I wanted to tell udisksctl to mount something new - then does udisks only support certain types of things to mount?
<TJ-> stevenm: I don't see anything there abour udisks learning. It talks about Nautilis seeing the mounts. That'll be because it subscribes to mount events by the user
<TJ-> stevenm: udisks is for  block devices, not handling file-systems
<stevenm> block devices and loopbacks from files I'm guessing - only
<TJ-> stevenm: it is a subtle distinction until, as you've found, you're dealing with pseudo-filesystems
<Younder> Does Steam still require 32 bit OpenGl librares?
<Younder> Get a GlXChooseVisual failed..
<blackflow> Younder: yes, it's still primarily 32-bit.
<Sky_Scraper> hi guys, I got a problem, I'm running a virtual machine with ubuntu server in which I installed lxde and lightdm-dkg-greeter, running like a charm, but no way to make startup script working, I created .desktop files into ~/.config/autostart folder, copy/pasted from a KDE ubuntu virtual machine
<Sky_Scraper> not working, I also tried to add a command into /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart script, a command like: @konsole --noclose -e echo "yooo"
<Sky_Scraper> I have konsole installed and working
<Strykar> Sky_Scraper, have you tried with konsole.Desktop in ~/.config/autostart/
<Kazdax> hi how do i get a  mail for unattended-installation which it happens
<Kazdax> sudo apt install apticron ?
<Kazdax> i set my main domains name to Name.org
<elias_a> Is there a way to test a backup set made with Deja Dup?
<bipul> I would like to install Ubuntu Server 18.04 via preseed(Automatic installation). Here is my preseed file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xbj8fyRv3G/ , I'm not sure How will be the configuration look's like in  /isolinux/tx.cfg and /boot/grub/grub.cfg. Please help.
<ducasse> !crosspost | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bipul> Okay ducasse .
<puxavida> I have been following the zfs no linux for ubuntu and it has worked fine on 2 systems.  I tried it on a laptop with 2 256 gig ssds, but when I do the cryptsetup luksFormat the space created is only  8 mib, instead of the mostly available 256 gig ssd.  Any idea why?
<basalt> hey, is there a nice overview whats the different between ubuntu gnome and vanilla gnome
<TJ-> puxavida: how are you using cryptsetup?
<puxavida> TJ-, you mean the parameters when using it?
<TJ-> puxavida: right, and how you are determing this 8MiB space ?
<TJ-> puxavida: all luksFormat does it create the header
<puxavida> here: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<puxavida> cryptsetup luksFormat -c aes-xts-plain64 -s 256 -h sha25 /dev/sda1
<puxavida> I use fdisk -l to check
<puxavida> after doing cryptsetup luksOpen...
<TJ-> puxavida: well crypsetup doesn't create a device using luksFormat, if you're checking the size of /dev/sda1 that was created by some other command you've done
<TJ-> puxavida: If you're following that guide I presume you used sgdisk to create partition 1, as 8MiB
<puxavida> ok, i'll try again.  I have been using the defaults and the other systems worked fine.  Maybe the previous format on the disks is doing something
<puxavida> I'm using 2.2b the luks setup with sgdisk
<puxavida> section 2.2b on that page
<TJ-> puxavida: I think youi'll find those instructions are totally wrong! they have you create a minimial partition #1 and encrypt only that, not the disk, so there is no full disk encryption going on!
<puxavida> yeah, just partition encryption
<TJ-> puxavida: but as you've seen partition #1 is a mimimal size, not even sure why they do that it makes no sense
<puxavida> it's looks a bit out of order from what I'm used to for /boot, etc
<Skidz> Hi @all
<TJ-> puxavida: sgdisk -n1:0:0 is supposed to mean use the largest free block
<puxavida> not sure why in 2.2 you create part 2 then in 2.2b you make part 1 and 4??
<puxavida> why not part 1 then 2 then 3, if needed
<TJ-> puxavida: it does look illogical doesn't it?
<puxavida> I guess part 2 and 4 are set, but then part 1 setup should take the rest
<TJ-> puxavida: i know of no reason that P1 needs to be main data partition. If I were you i'd create them in order of EFI-SP (EF00), BIOS-boot (EF02) zpool (8300 - though that is suppoed to indicate ext FS!)
<puxavida> I'll try some things and see what happens, thanks
<TJ-> puxavida: I think what they're trying to do is 'be clever' with the multiple-of-2048 alignment by putting the BIOS Boot early (since it only needs ~1MB)
<TJ-> puxavida: then they start the EFI-SP (FAT16/32) at sector 2048 in partition #2
<puxavida> i'm going to try the order I'm used to seeing and see what happens.  As long as grub install, fstab/crypttab have correct info, it should work
<TJ-> puxavida: if you create those successfully, then "sgdisk -n:0:0:0 -t:8300 /dev/sda" should mean 0:0:0 creates the next partition number (0), starting from the first free sector (0), to end of disk (0)
<TJ-> puxavida: leaving you with a partition #3 enclosing the remainder of the disk
<puxavida> ok thanks
<bipul> What does this error mean? find: File system loop detected; ‘./ubuntu’ is part of the same file system loop as ‘.’.
<Cheez> well poop. upgraded my first -remote- server to 18.04 from 16.04, seems to have come back up fine, but without sshd running
<Cheez> everything's working on it otherwise, just no access to it
<Cheez> i'm gonna have to go drive to it
<Skidz> Been there, done that
<Skidz> Have the mileage ;)
<Cheez> i did a remote power cycle, no dice alas
<Skidz> And no remote console?
<Cheez> in theory i have kvm access via it's ILM card, but the remote access thing requires like java 4 and uses MD5 signed certs and works in IE6 only
<Cheez> and funnily enough i don't keep a windows XP vm handy
<Skidz> Ah yes, old ILO required some pretty specific and horrific stuff to work. Gotten it to work after some time, but luckily the company ditched them.
<Cheez> should ask the hosts to upgrade the ilm card
<Skidz> I remember eventually using the asx version instead of the java one... Might be wrong though.
<Cheez> i suppose -technically- it's not terribly urgent, i mean everything's actually working,
<Cheez> apart from sshd
<puxavida> hmm, maybe it's because sda is actually my usb stick and sbb and sdc are the ssds :(  Didn't notice that till now.
<puxavida> Must be this laptop, I've never seen the ubuntu boot flash drive as /dev/sda, seemed to be sde on the desktop systems
<gunavara> Hello all, anyone had problem with fans on a laptop going full speed all the time (25500rpm on Asus rog) while the temperature on cpu and videocard is 30C ? (ubuntu 18.10)
<freeroute> ubuntu extended LTS support to 10 years, is the last LTS (16.04) also going to get extended support like that?
<puxavida> maybe that is why they say use /dev/disk/by-id since the sda, sdb, etc. can change
<puxavida> UUIDs never change, I guess
<geirha> uuid is an identifier for the filesystem, so the uuid will typically only change when you (re)format a partition (mkfs)
<eden> Hey I just upgraded to 18.1 from 18.04... took awhile on first boot then worked fine. However on a second boot its just hung on the ubuntu splash. Any steps to troubleshoot this?
<freeroute> gunavara: oof, generally it's a firmware thing, so most likely it's hardware-dependant and hard to fix. See if you can adjust it using fancontrol and see what's in /bus/platform/drivers/acpi-fan... other than that, if you don't know how to write drivers I predict a bleak future for those fans.
<eden> can I do a verbose mode or similar and hopefully see where its hanging?
<freeroute> eden: stick to LTS next time. And yes, you can have verbose mode by pressing Esc during boot.
<TJ-> puxavida: yes, that was what I assumed; I also assumed you'd verified what device sda was
<puxavida> TJ-, yeah, vigilance in checking the details - I should never assume... based on previous installs :)
<sruli> TJ-: hiya, giving up on my issue, will try to make time to reinstall my pc with 18.04, hopefully wont have the issue there
<tomreyn> freeroute: 16.04 LTs is niether the last (final) nor the latest (18.04 LTS is) LTS release. 10x support will only be introduced starting 18.04 LTS, and as far as i know it's not yet clear which releases / packages this applies to.
<eden> freeroute: so I went to recovery mode, did a network enable then dpkg (didn't find anything I don't think), then continued and it booted. It said something about not enabling graphics drivers.... should I look into updating nvidia maybe?
<tomreyn> i mean variants / flavours, not releases.
<freeroute> eden: I have no experience with nvidia, in fact I avoid it because of such risks.
 * tomreyn +1
<eden> okay, guess more generally I mean to ask, Ubuntu hangs on boot, I recover mode and then basically continue... any general steps on identifying what is different, what didn't load, etc?
<eden> It was also snappy to boot, its been slow for many months for me, the boot process.
<tomreyn> eden: the 'journalctl' annd 'dmesg' commands provide access to system logs
<ryuo> tomreyn: meaning the 3-5 windows for Desktop may remain the same?
<ryuo> year*
<tomreyn> ryuo: i don't know, all i have seen so far is a quote of shuttleworths' announcement, and it is not specific on this.
<hggdh> ryuo: still to be explained, I think. Certainly the 10y will apply for the server, desktop IDK
<ryuo> ok.
<eden> tomreyn: thanks, I'll look at those commands, any options/tips to specifically target logs on the boot process, or actually the one before that failed?
<sruli> how can i decrypt a gpg file without the key in keyring? i want to gpg --decrypt /file --key=/path/to/my.key
<eden> ahh --dmesg
<gambl0re> Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)
<gambl0re> im using kubuntu and bluetooth isnt playing any sound even though the device is paired. anyone know if this is a bug and if theres a fix? thanks
<Not_White_Rabbit> Hi. I'm trying to build apps without Android Studio, just packages available for ubuntu 18.04. Building fails with "NoClassDefFoundError: com/google/protobuf/MessageOrBuilder"
<tomreyn> eden: "journalctl -b" for logs starting with the latest boot
<eden> journalctl -b-1 is showing me last boot log, interesting stuff, lots of stuff that looks like errors
<eden> tomreyn: anyway to watch that log while it boots?
<eden> I couldnt seem to get a verbose mode going... even in recovery.
<tomreyn> eden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<tomreyn> 2nd paragraph, "Capture information from a bad boot and post to your bug report"
<eden> thanks tomreyn, I'll dig into that. I'm also considering disabling any/all services I can and nvidia and just see if that resolves it, then enable one by one... seems like a logical approach.
<Kazdax> whats a good windows manager for ubuntu
<Kazdax> is the default one gnome good enough ?
<Kazdax> i am mainly need it for being good to look at and ease to use
<Kazdax> to pull up programs and such
<sruli> Kazdax: try default one and see
<Kazdax> i like so far
<eden> Kazdax: gnome is great, I like it. There is also KDE which is fantastic too. I'd check those out. There are lighter ones too, if you have less hardware power I'd look into those
<Kazdax> ya ill look into KDE
<Kazdax> before KDE used to be used because it was more advance than gnome right
<Kazdax> my before i mean like 15 years ago
<Kazdax> by*
<eden> Kazdax: also budgie I find pretty slick and fully functional / solid.
<lotuspsychje> !windowmanagers | Kazdax
<ubottu> Kazdax: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<freeroute> Kazdax: you sure you mean a window manager instead of desktop environment? Because you just mentioned a DE.
<freeroute> oh lol nvm
<Kazdax> i like ubuntu specially over windows
<Kazdax> its like when it boots and you get to the ubuntu desktop
<Kazdax> you can open files as soon as it boots into the OS
<Kazdax> rather than like windows where you need to wait for all the programs to load
<tomreyn> eden: chances are you just need a newer nvidia driver. "lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA" tells you which model(s) you have and which modules are in use to manage / drive them. for ubuntu maintained proproietary drivers, use "ubuntu-drivers devices" and "ubuntu-drivers list"
<tomreyn> eden: and maybe you need !nomodeset
<freeroute> Kazdax: and the cool thing is that you can customize it to load even less than that. Just only load the things you need :)
<eden> tomreyn: very helpful. Thanks for these I'll start there! I ran lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA and it looks like nvidia is in use, after starting through recovery mode... still good idea to upgrade driver I think.
<tomreyn> eden: as you can tell from 'cat /proc/cmdline' reocvery mode enables !nomodeset (normal boot does not, by default) which is why you could then continue the boot.
<eden> tomreyn: very likely! may have saved me a headache there, going to try that next.
<tomreyn> eden: your lspci oneliner returns nothing for me.
<eden> hmmm wonder if hexchat mangled it, working for me... let me find reference: https://askubuntu.com/questions/68028/how-do-i-check-if-ubuntu-is-using-my-nvidia-graphics-card
<tomreyn> eden: the code is buggy, filters out numeric hex values (in PCI bus addresses) only
<eden> first answer not accepted.
<eden> tomreyn: good call, I just copy pasted and didn't look at it much, my regex is pretty bad.
<eden> did work for me though
<wubwubtu> hello, I can't get sound from my headphone outputs (nor front or back) audio settings says that I am transmitting audio from a dummy output. Here is my lspci - https://apaste.info/vOUz
<freeroute> wubwubtu: whooo boy. Audio problems on Linux. All I can say is... good luck.
<wubwubtu> Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> freeroute: please if you dont know the answer, try to be helpful instead
<freeroute> I wished him good luck, that's all I can do. he/she will need it most likely.
<gambl0re> freeroute, i dont understand the point of writing that. it's pointless
<gambl0re> provides no help
<gambl0re> anyways my bluetooth is not working on kubuntu? i tried installing pavu but still not working. any advice?
<freeroute> maybe for the moral of whoever is asking for help? Also as a warning to users who deal with audio on linux?
<lotuspsychje> freeroute: a warning for what?
<gambl0re> he's just being a fucking jerk.
<sruli> how can i decrypt a gpg file without the key in keyring? i want to gpg --decrypt /file --key=/path/to/my.key
<freeroute> in what absolute terrible state audio on linux is. Here's another advice, wubwubtu. If you want to do anything related to multimedia editing, best go with a Mac. It's best to go with the best tool for the job anyways.
<wubwubtu> I ran alsa-test and it generated a link: https://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=77cb71b60ba648a61c960a1681d4da23995db988
<lotuspsychje> freeroute: please dont do that, you cant generalize things like that
<freeroute> some things are just vested in reality, sorry.
<TJ-> wubwubtu: are there HDMI audio devices? We often see the HDMI audio gets detected first and therefore becomes Card 0; and the tools all default to using the first device as output
<lotuspsychje> freeroute: feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-discuss
<freeroute> nah, I'm done with spending time on that.
<TJ-> freeroute: That is not true; I use a Linux Digital Audio Workstation with Ardour, complete with external I/O mixers and control surfaces
<tomreyn> sruli: gpg expects secret keys to be stored in keyrings, it's how it works. you don't need to pollute your existing keyring, but can create and use a different one using the --homedir option.
<freeroute> TJ-: congrats on being the 1%. When it works it works great but...
<TJ-> sruli: You can't you need to use a temporary keyring and import the key into it first
<sruli> tomreyn: TJ-: i get it, i was hoping to be able to easily decrpyt a file on another users PC without leaving anything behind
<wubwubtu> TJ-:  I only have dummy output according to Volume Control
<wubwubtu> and it's supposed to show all output devices
<wubwubtu> Also this thing doesn't even have HDMI ports.
<TJ-> wubwubtu: OK, so we need to dig a bit. show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; aplay -l )"
<stormbard> hey I'm seeing message printed to the screen right before the grub boot menu is displayed. Is there any place these are stored?
<stormbard> or any way I can pause before the grub menu?
<wubwubtu> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9yhpGPxRBS/
<lotuspsychje> stormbard: what messages are you talking about?
<wubwubtu> TJ-: It should be an integrated interface
<wubwubtu> Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)
<gambl0re> can anyone help me get my camera and bluetooth to work? bluetooth is paired but theres no audio output
<TJ-> wubwubtu: does it have speakers?
<TJ-> wubwubtu: try this as a test, too: " speaker-test -Dfront:CARD=PCH -c 2 -t wav "
<XenophonF> how do I type Alt-F2 in Gnome Temrinal?
<XenophonF> that keeps popping up the Gnome run dialog box
<stormbard> lotuspsychje: I'm not exactly sure as I they go by so quickly, I do see the words compression and error. May be something with zfs
<TJ-> wubwubtu: well good news is, there is a sound device, so now show us "pastebinit <( aplay -L )" - this lists all the device source/sinks
<lotuspsychje> stormbard: are you using zfs? and wich ubuntu release?
<wubwubtu> TJ-: https://apaste.info/aHC9 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R58X9FC4Nf/
<tomreyn> stormbard: if it's *before* the grub menu loads then it's either part of the BIOS POST or a message grub prints during initialization (i dont remember seeing it do this, though).
<stormbard> lotuspsychje: I am using a zfs root pool to boot off of. Ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> stormbard: desktop or server?
<stormbard> server
<tomreyn> stormbard: and none of those are looged on disk since the disk is not writable  (at least not by grub / linux, which is not even loaded then) at the time.
<lotuspsychje> stormbard: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<tomreyn> stormbard: if the message displays during boot, hitting the pause key may actually help reading it.
<TJ-> wubwubtu: ah, card is SB, so test with: " speaker-test -Dfront:CARD=SB -c 2 -t wav "
<stormbard> tomreyn: I'm thinking grub initialization and I'll give that a try
<Kali_Yuga> Hello tried to make a dual boot install with windows 10. but when I start my pc now I just get Intel R boot agent GE. and that it didn't find a boot sequence
<TJ-> wubwubtu: also, let's check how PulseAudio sound server is configured: "pastebinit <( pactl info )"
<Kali_Yuga> I tried switching around in bios between UEFI/Legacy but that didn't make much difference
<EoflaOE> Kali_Yuga: Is it BIOS or UEFI? and did the error messages appear during installation?
<Kali_Yuga> No the installation went throu but when I restartet it gave me that message
<Kali_Yuga> I think it's UEFI
<wubwubtu> TJ-: yes, I can hear the audio with that speaker test: https://apaste.info/7fUQ - also pactl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wCVfbchQ7k/
<gambl0re> can anyone help me?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your BT device to catch usefull errors
<gambl0re> ok
<TJ-> wubwubtu: great news, and it seems you've got PA configured with "Default Sink: auto_null" so if you're using a desktop environment you need to access its Sound Config (possibly through the indicator sound icon) and select the preferred output device
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/mw4YsrAk
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: that sounds fishy Bluetooth: hci0: SCO packet for unknown connection handle 0
<gambl0re> ?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: your kernel version please, and do you have a realtek wifi chipset?
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, how do i check that
<wubwubtu> TJ-: hmm, I can't using pavucontrol - is there another place where I can do that?
<TJ-> wubwubtu: ok, then you've a permissions issue if only the dummy device is thre
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: uname -a && sudo lshw -C network
<TJ-> wubwubtu: "If the only playback device is the Dummy Output, PulseAudio can not access your sound devices. Either the user has no permissions or some other process is blocing it"
<Kali_Yuga> can boot-repair fix that? I'm just sitting on a live stick right now :/
<gambl0re> this is my kernel 4.15.0-39-generic
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: ok that looks up to date
<TJ-> wubwubtu: so show us "pastebinit <( ls -la /dev/snd/* )"
<Kali_Yuga> Idk what I messed up
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/VDKU6Bv8
<wubwubtu> TJ-: I don't know if I have done anything wrong, this is a fresh install. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WB5MfmWRp4/
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: older, related bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1430696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1430696 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth audio instability: Bluetooth: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle" [Medium,Confirmed]
<EoflaOE> Kali_Yuga: Try the boot_repair and see.
<gambl0re> so theres no fix meaning im screwed basically
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: i never said there's no fix, we are still investigating right, im helping widen your paths
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: a good start would be to affect yourself to the bug, tell your story its still happening on 18.04.1
<Kali_Yuga> EoflaOE: should I get the windows or the grub bootloader now?
<gambl0re> also how do i turn on the webcam. i dont see any camera function key on my keyboard. do you know? im using a lenovo thinkpad t480s
<lotuspsychje> !info cheese | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 137 kB, installed size 448 kB
<EoflaOE> Kali_Yuga: Get the grub one.
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, i installed cheese. and the webcam seems to be working except that im seeing a green static like video
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: try to restart the bluetooth service with systemd and try again
<arora> lotuspsychje: How is bluetooth service related to webcam?
<Kali_Yuga> In which device do I need to install the grub bootloader. I've made a dual boot partition like I said. My hDD is I think the hitachi one. the 600gb is the linux partition? https://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=14731632
<lotuspsychje> arora: im also helping him with his BT audio problem, scroll up please
<TJ-> wubwubtu: OK, I'm guessing your user isn't a member of the "audio" group. Show us "pastebinit <( echo $USER; groups )"
<Kali_Yuga> so is it sda or sda6? I think it's sda but i'm just making sure
<EoflaOE> Kali_Yuga: Try the /dev/sda first.
<Kali_Yuga> ok will do
<gambl0re> you want me to restar the bluetooth service?
<gambl0re> but we didnt make any changes
<TJ-> Kali_Yuga: "grub-install" is always to the physical device; it figures out which partition to use, if required
 * arora sends his apologies to lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: we are still investigating right? there's no magic red button to solve everything in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> arora: np mate
<wubwubtu> TJ-: not my user is not in the audio group. I'll add my user to the audio group and re-login.
<wubwubtu> *not
<wubwubtu> *no
<wubwubtu> damnit
<TJ-> wubwubtu: :)
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, ok how do i restart bluetooth services?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: usually, for Bluetooth audio devices, the issue is that pulseaudio's module-bluetooth-discover isn't loaded
<wubwubtu> brb
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: systemctl restart bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: is that the A2DP i keep reading?
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, ok i restarted bluetooth service. you want me to reboot?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: no, try again now with your device?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: A2DP is Advanced Audio Distribution Protocol
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: there are also 'headset' profiles
<gambl0re> ok
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: but the issue usually is that PA isn't discovering the BT devices
<lotuspsychje> TJ- gambl0re i also found a few of these: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1721271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1721271 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth and Wifi: coexistence Problem" [Medium,Triaged]
<SwaggerArch> lotuspsychje: hate bluetooth devices with android .. either hit or miss with bluetooth 3.0 or bluetooth 2.0
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: gambl0re use "pactl list modules | grep bluetooth" - you should expect to see module-bluetooth-policy, module-bluetooth-discover, and module-bluez5-discover
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, still not working. but i found this. https://askubuntu.com/questions/239209/no-sound-from-bluetooth-headset-but-its-detected
<gambl0re> look at the second answer
<TJ-> gambl0re: sorry, that should be "pactl list modules | grep blue"
<gambl0re> TJ-, ok one sec
<gambl0re> https://pastebin.com/A60BSumg
<TJ-> gambl0re: that looks good, so you should see the device as a sink (output) in pavucontrol (the PulseAudio GUI)
<wubwubtu> TJ-: did not work :( pacmd list-sinks still says that I only have null output
<TJ-> gambl0re: for some headets you may need to use the bluetooth config application to tell it to connect to the correct service on the device (if it offers multiple profiles e.g: A2DP, HSP )
<gambl0re> TJ-, i see the bluetooth device in pavu
<gambl0re> its just theres no audio
<wubwubtu> https://apaste.info/EFkg
<TJ-> wubwubtu: if the user wasn't in the 'audio' group that suggest the user is also missing from other impirtant groups.
<TJ-> gambl0re: you've selected it as the output device and are actively streaming audio data to it?
<gambl0re> wait. let me double check
<wubwubtu> TJ-: these are the groups: myuser adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<gambl0re> oh shit its working
<gambl0re> it was selected as output device
<gambl0re> it wasnt...
<gambl0re> however the sound quality is really low. like listening out of a radio
<gambl0re> but we're making progress. thanks guys
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<gambl0re> in pavu theres a configuration tab. when i set the Profile dropdown to High Fidelity Playback it doesnt work and goes back to laptop audio
<gambl0re> it works but like i said the quality sound is low.
<gambl0re> nevermind...fixed!!!
<TJ-> gambl0re: poor sound quality suggests it is using headset profile; you want A2DP instead. You should be able to choose that, if it is available, in the bluetooth control panel for that device
<gambl0re> i had to set Built in Audio Profile to Digital Stereo (HDMI 2) oUTPUT
<TJ-> wubwubtu: Try this: "pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start" then test again
<gambl0re> damn....this is amazing. thanks guys. is there a way to donate money?
<wubwubtu> TJ-: yeah that worked. I'll reboot and see whether this persists.
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: ubuntu works with volunteers, money isnt needed here
<gambl0re> ok...well thanks for your help everyone!
<wubwubtu> TJ-: it doesn't persist :(
<wubwubtu> so should I add that line to my login script or something?
<TJ-> wubwubtu: OK, but we proved it /can/ work so we've narrowed the cause. I did some research. One reason can be some other application or service exclusively opening the sound devices at start-up.
<TJ-> wubwubtu: there is a suggest to check "cat /etc/default/speech-dispatcher" that should show RUN=no" (if it is 'yes' it needs changing.
<TJ-> wubwubtu: if that is set to 'no' then we can investigate other services that might be causing it
<wubwubtu> hmm, well whatever it is, it's most likely a bug (that needs to be fixed) so should I file it?
<wubwubtu> show RUN=no here
<freeroute> sound broken on fresh install? Yep sounds like a bug to me.
<freeroute> does it sounds like a bug to devs? Hmmm...
<lotuspsychje> freeroute: can you stop that please
<platzhirsch> I am in a public WiFi and when trying to tunnel via OpenVPN I get: no route to host: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:443 which doesn't seem to make any sense to me? 443 is surely open for HTTPS and there is no domain that needs to be resolved
<platzhirsch> how can I further debug this?
<sruli> platzhirsch: is 443 open on the vpn server and is it nat?
<melkor> Does anybody know the latest version of cuda that can be install on 18.04?
<melkor> preferably with the default gcc.
<platzhirsch> sruli: I am using a commercial vpn server, so I suppose. Used the configuration files from NordVPN
<tomreyn> platzhirsch: does the public wifi have a capture portal? if so, have you gone through it, yet?
<sruli> platzhirsch: so its nordvpn when did you get the IP? i know they add and remove servers frequently, can you ping the ip?
<wubwubtu> so just as a temporary hack I can just run these commands on login. In ubuntu where is the best place I can do that? Specify commands to run on login.
<hethkar> is it possible to start xampp without sudo ?
<platzhirsch> sruli: wasn't able to ping it, I just redownloaded all the configs but maybe they didn't update it?
<platzhirsch> maybe I just try more servers
<tomreyn> hethkar: where do you read "xampp" (and what made you think it is something you start?)
<TJ-> platzhirsch: the 'public wifi' may be blackholing known VPN destinations
<platzhirsch> ugh... that would be really nice. Thank you providing me with this unsecured WiFi and I can't even secure it ^^
<platzhirsch> time to set up my own vpn server
<sruli> platzhirsch: nordvpn does not provide ip's in their config, they provide domainnames, what is the ip you are trying? and as tomreyn asked are you connected to the wifi portal fully? can you access internet from that device without von?
<platzhirsch> I can, yes
<platzhirsch> in that case, I should try resolving it first through my phone hotspot and see if the IPs match up
<TJ-> sounds like the service is null-routing the VPN IPs
<sruli> platzhirsch: this si a nordvpn server, can you ping it? 195.242.213.114
<hethkar> tomreyn: the xampp package which is started as "sudo /opt/lampp/xampp start"
<tomreyn> platzhirsch: what does this return (also try replacing this ip address by theat of the vpn server you're using)? echo -e "HEAD / HTTP/1.0\n\n" | nc -vv 195.242.213.114 443
<platzhirsch> sorry, had to reconnect WiFi, yes I was able to ping that IP
<tomreyn> hethkar: this doesn't seem to be an ubuntu package, those don't install to /opt
<platzhirsch> also I looked into the config file and it has IP addresses hard coded
<platzhirsch> so I guess that's the problem
<sruli> platzhirsch: if you were able to ping it might be the original server is down
<sruli> platzhirsch: takes 5 minutes to setup your own and you dont need to rely on the promises of comapnies without a face that they wont keep logs and track you
<hethkar> tomreyn: yes its not ubuntu package, i am wondering if such services can be started with use of sudo
<sruli> platzhirsch: for docker you can use this https://github.com/kylemanna/docker-openvpn or for vm this is a good guide https://www.linode.com/docs/networking/vpn/set-up-a-hardened-openvpn-server/
<tomreyn> hethkar: generally, you can run everything using sudo, unless it specifically prohibits it. most of the time, running things through sudo is a bad idea, though, and sometimes it will even break things. whether you can or should run this /opt/lampp/xampp with sudo or not, i could not know, since i don't know what it is (I do know what the abbreviationb XAMPP stands for in general, but this doesn'T help)
<lucidguy> ok, I can't figure out how to manually set the default gateway on 18.04 while using DHCP
<tomreyn> hethkar: generally, running random software you possibly downloaded via insecure means with sudo is a very bad idea.
<hethkar> tomreyn: thanks
<sruli> TJ-: someone told me this morning that facebook managed to crack vpn encryption as when he logs in using vpn they still know its him :-) the vpn companies really need a beating for not telling users that just encrypting their traffic to their servers does not do much against tracking
<tomreyn> hethkar: ..because this enables this software to break your entire system, steal your data, and whatnot. more often, it will just break things and you won't be able to find out what or how.
<tomreyn> hethkar: this said, there are exceptions to this general rule. since you provide no further information on this software i cannot coment on whether this may be the case here.
<platzhirsch> sruli: it worked… did my last messages appear here? I probably got disconnected
<sruli> platzhirsch: last message i see is "so I guess that's the problem"
<TJ-> lucidguy: if you're using desktop edition, then edit the connection (via the nm-applet indicator icon). On the connection's IPv4 tab, press the "Routes" button, then tick "use this connection only for resources on its network"
<TJ-> lucidguy: once you've done that, you can set your own default route as needed
<lucidguy> TJ-: this is server
<tomreyn> platzhirsch: and yes you timed out
<platzhirsch> Basically, I kept using configuration files that didn't work, but when I picked the first in list, it worked... so the rest of them probably changed
<TJ-> lucidguy: so you're using systemd-networkd ?
<sruli> platzhirsch: yes they frequantly change servres, you need to keep downloading the configs, i once wrote a script to update norvpn config files
<TJ-> lucidguy: you may be configuring the network via netplan (/etc/netplan/*) or via /etc/systemd/network/
<platzhirsch> sruli: okay. Thanks for helping me out here, I was so sure something is wrong with my local network settings
<lucidguy> TJ-: This I know, I just can't seem to overide the DHCP behavior.
<platzhirsch> also stumbled over this hidden endpoint https://nordvpn.com/api/server
<platzhirsch> Now my last wish would be an OpenVPN server that uses port 53 that I don't have to maintain ^^
<wubwubtu> what is the recommended way to specify commands to run on login on 18.04?
<TJ-> lucidguy: well, once you've figured out where the interface is configured, you can use the relevant man-pages or docs to find out.
<lucidguy> TJ-:I've been trying, and have failed, hence the inquiry :)
<TJ-> lucidguy: right, but we cannot tell you until you find out how it is being done :D
<TJ-> lucidguy: I've told you where to look
<puxavida> TJ-, got 18.04 working with zfs raid1.  Helps to use the correct device names ;)
<lucidguy> TJ-:Appreciat the response.. I'll keep hacking away here.
<TJ-> puxavida: nice one; was it the scsi device name, or the zfs name, that was at fault?
<puxavida> assumed sda was the first ssd, when in this case it was the ubuntu flash drive installer.  using sdb/sdc worked and used part 1 bios boot, 2 /boot, 3  zfs on luks
<wubwubtu> TJ-: correction: "pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start" doesn't work anymore, so it doesn't matter if I add it on startup
<wubwubtu> -_-
<TJ-> wubwubtu: hmm, then something else has 'grabbed' the sound device I think, based on earlier research
<TJ-> wubwubtu: I wonder if lsof might tell us
<wubwubtu> lsof /dev/<soundcard> ?
<TJ-> wubwubtu: try "lsof /dev/snd"
<TJ-> wubwubtu: I see "pulseaudi" "alsa-sink" and "alsa-sour"
<wubwubtu> https://apaste.info/PFal
<freeroute> I'd suggest just dumping pulseaudio and going with ALSA+JACK like any sane person dealing with audio does... but that would probably break your Ubuntu ;)
<TJ-> wubwubtu: is this a fresh install of 18.04 ?
<wubwubtu> yep
<wubwubtu> is this something hardware dependent though?
<TJ-> wubwubtu: let's try the speaker test again. "speaker-test -Dfront:CARD=SB -c 2 -t wav"
<Kon-> While we're here, is it possible to hide entries in pavu control? I see a lot of redundant virtual devices every time I adjust volume from my desktop
<wubwubtu> TJ-: yeah that works
<BenderRodriguez> hello
<BenderRodriguez> I need help
<BenderRodriguez> My mouse scroll wheel speed is very low
<BenderRodriguez> and there doesn't seem to be an option to increase it
<BenderRodriguez> how do I do this?
<BenderRodriguez> the Mouse & Touchpad page does not show an option to alter the wheel scroll amount
<wubwubtu> TJ-: but PA is still set to dummy output
<xamithan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/124440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124440 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[enhancement] Ubuntu needs a way to set mouse wheel scrolling speed" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<xamithan> You out of luck,  at least in gnome
<TJ-> wubwubtu: right, so the issue seems to be PA not being able to figure out what ALSA is offering. Let's try the brute-force-and-ignorance approach and reinstall the packages in case some config has gone wrong. "sudo apt purge alsa-base pulseaudio && sudo apt install alsa-base pulseaudio"
<BenderRodriguez> xamithan: sigh...and people say Linux Desktop is awesome
<xamithan> It is,  if you don't use gnome that takes away features
<BenderRodriguez> a 10 year old unresolved bug
<BenderRodriguez> wtf?
<wubwubtu> TJ-: will that not break my system?
<TJ-> wubwubtu: more than it is right now?
<freeroute> good question
<TJ-> wubwubtu: all it does is remove and reinstall the same packages, ensuring the config files are the originals
<wubwubtu> I mean, everything seems to work except audio
<wubwubtu> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<wubwubtu>   alsa-base* pulseaudio* pulseaudio-module-bluetooth* xubuntu-core* xubuntu-desktop*
<wubwubtu> uh...
<freeroute> lol
<wubwubtu> according to that it will also remove my desktop
<freeroute> who needs a working desktop when you can have working audio xD
<TJ-> wubwubtu: nah, those are mostly meta-packages. to cope with that, after you've run the first command do "sudo apt install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth xubuntu-core xubuntu-desktop"
<pi0> how do i troubleshoot acivation of network connection failed
<TJ-> freeroute: if you've nothing constructive to offer please take it to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> pi0: firstly, what reported that? where did you see it?
<pi0> i believe its my wifi
<pi0> i connected to school wifi
<pi0> now its not allowing it to connect
<wubwubtu> TJ-: so "sudo apt purge alsa-base pulseaudio && sudo apt install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth xubuntu-core xubuntu-desktop" in total?
<TJ-> wubwubtu: Yes
<pi0> TJ-: its from my wifi connection on gnome i assume
<TJ-> pi0: There's some good verbose logging from Network Manager in /var/log/syslog that should help you figure out what is going on
<wubwubtu> TJ-: done, so should I relogin now or reboot or?
<timeless> on ubuntu systems that rely on apt-daily.timer to run apt.systemd.daily, is there any reason that APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval shouldn't be defined to a positive integer?
<timeless> our 10gb root disks keep running out of space because /var/cache keeps filling up w/ old packages
<lordcirth> timeless, 'autoclean' might not be enough, you might need 'clean'
<timeless> lordcirth: yeah, i understand clean is considerably more aggressive
 * timeless is trying to figure out where this file came from
<timeless> we have a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02periodic which seems to have fairly standard content, but...
<lordcirth> autoclean only removes stuff that you can't even download from repos anymore
<pi0> hey TJ- no luck
<TJ-> wubwubtu: logout ought to be sufficient, but reboot won't hurt to be sure
<pi0> is there anything i should specifically look for?
<wubwubtu> k here we go again, brb
<TJ-> pi0: messages indicating some kind of problem; reading logs is an art but start from where it definitely failed and work backwards seeing what led up to it not connecting
 * compdoc slaps Exagone313 around a bit with a large trout
<Somniad> So. I installed lubuntu, and everything seemed to be going fine. Restarted. "unknown boot device"? OK, weird but selecting it booted to lubuntu. Restart to check on Windows and... Boots right to windows.
<Somniad> So I put Windows at the bottom of the boot order and it's still doing it.
<Somniad> Lubuntu is definitely installed, I just can't get to it for some reason.
<TJ-> Somniad: is the boot method UEFI or BIOS?
<Somniad> UEFI
<Somniad> Should I change it?
<TJ-> Somniad: no, but that means the default boot device is set in the firmware. You can check from Linux the BootOrder with "efibootmgr -v"
<Somniad> Lemme boot up the live USB real quick
<TJ-> Somniad: also be aware with Windows in UEFI mode, it may have enabled 'fastboot' so it goes immediately into Windows without consulting the boot menu/order
<Somniad> Oh, so I should go figure out how to disable that then.
<TJ-> Somniad: I understand it can be done from some shutdown/advanced menu options in Windows
<Somniad> Interesting
<Somniad> Uh
<Somniad> Lemme take a picture of thud
<Somniad> *this
<Somniad> TJ-: https://imgur.com/a/lL17BuU
<Somniad> Am I reading this wrong or is lubuntu supposed to be first in the order according to this
<elias_a> Somniad: What is it that is supposed to be in that picture?
<Somniad> HA
<Somniad> Whoops.
<TJ-> Somniad: I can't see anything; seems like imgur is relying on some 3rd party javascript to display images
<bprompt> doubt it, can't see anything either
<Somniad> My upload speed is actually just awful
<TJ-> Ahhh! thanks; it has worked up to now :)
<Somniad> And I closed out of it too fast somehow
<Somniad> One sec lol sorry
<Somniad> https://i.imgur.com/uUN0Z13.jpg
<Somniad> This.
<Somniad> I'm going to go try to disable fast boot, that seems likely the culprit
<TJ-> Somniad: so 0000 (Ubuntu) isn't in the BootOrder, so never gets a look in
<Somniad> Oh. I see! Uh, how do I bump it up?
<TJ-> Somniad: use efibootmgr
<Somniad> Lookin at the man page here.
<Somniad> Not very helpful since I don't know what all this means lol
<TJ-> Somniad: "efibootmgr --bootorder 0000,001D" would set Ubuntu first, Windows 2nd
<SwaggerArch> google efibootmgr also look at youtube videos to understand what you need to know.. Question to ask is efibootmgr will correct boot problem
<SwaggerArch> sure ubuntu has something in there wiki with same problem
<Somniad> Different problem, how do I sudo on a live USB lol
<SwaggerArch> efibootmgr  is  a  userspace  application  used  to  modify  the Intel Extensible Firmware
<TJ-> Somniad: "sudo ..."
<SwaggerArch>        Interface (EFI) Boot Manager.  This application  can  create  and  destroy  boot  entries,
<SwaggerArch>        change the boot order, change the next running boot option, and more.
<Somniad> TJ-: whew that's complicated stuff
<TJ-> Somniad: you've got a computer that executes billions of instructions every second and you don't want 'complicated' ?
<Somniad> I'm joking lol
<Somniad> Sorry, sarcasm doesn't translate very well online
<wubwubtu> TJ-: sounds like it worked. Such a weird bug that one...
<wubwubtu> I backed up my /etc settings in git just in case
<TJ-> wubwubtu: yes, I agree. But glad you have it sorted out
<wubwubtu> me too, thanks a lot :)
<TJ-> wubwubtu: if you've done that you can "git diff" and figure out what changed
<TJ-> wubwubtu: and if that reveals something please tell us!
<wubwubtu> yeah that's what I'm interested in too, this sounds like a pretty big bug to me
<TJ-> wubwubtu: there might be something missing in the packages or install scripts
<TJ-> wubwubtu: we don't see that issue very often so it must be system-specific
<TJ-> wubwubtu: if you do see something in 'git diff' please report a bug against "pulseaudio" and show that
<TJ-> !bug | wubwubtu
<ubottu> wubwubtu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wubwubtu> yeah I think so too, I have a Asus C60M1-I and I think it's just not that common of a board to test on
<wubwubtu> but damn it's such a sucky board... I can't even view 720p h264 youtube videos without them stuttering
<lucidguy> TJ-:Can't figure it out.. if netplan is set to dhcp I can seem to overide the default gateway applied
<Somniad> Cool, my computer is changing my boot order when I turn it on! Ugh.
<Somniad> Changed it to 0000,001D and restarted and it went right to Windows. Hopped over to the live USB and checked and it's the order it was before.
<TJ-> Somniad: sounds like a buggy firmware; we see those quite frequently where they lock to Windows
<Somniad> "buggy"
<Somniad> Sure.
<TJ-> Somniad: there may be a way to do it from the Firmware's own setup
<TJ-> Somniad: there have been a lot of problems with various poor UEFI skins around EDK 2, where the NVRAM variable storage doesn't behave as expected
<Somniad> Alright, I guess that's reasonable enough.
<TikityTik> Is there a way to have the virtual desktops not share the taskbar between them? i also don't want alt-tab to switch between the virtual desktops
<Somniad> So how do I access the firmware setup then?
<TJ-> Somniad: usually there's a key you press at power on; depends on the PC as to which.
<Somniad> Oh that.
<TJ-> Somniad: if you can also get to it by shutting down Windows in a certain way to enter Setup, or if you can get the GRUB boot-loader, there's a System Setup there that does the same thing
<TikityTik> Also i'm getting a lot of UI lag with Ubuntu on my laptop, how can i eliminate the lag?
<Somniad> If I could get to grub this would probably not be an issue
<Somniad> :p
<Somniad> But yeah, I'll grok around and see what I can find
<TJ-> Somniad: it could also be caused by Windows having enabled FastBoot mode
<TJ-> Somniad: that may be why the BootOrder doesn't stick
<freeroute> wubwubtu: and it only took 3 hours of troubleshooting! Next time just don't forget my suggestion: Just use the best tool for the job.
<freeroute> challas
<t3rminal> Good evening
<t3rminal> I've emptied one of my storage drives and when I run ls -lha it shows the drive is empty
<TJ-> t3rminal: but what does "df -h" show?
<t3rminal> however when I run df -h it shows the drive is 40% used
<t3rminal> Hi TJ- is shows the drive is 40% used
<TJ-> t3rminal: "sudo ls -l /proc/[1-9]*/fd | grep deleted "
<TJ-> t3rminal: I would expect there are running processes that still have file handles open on that file-system
<TJ-> t3rminal: files don't get deleted until all file-handles are closed, they just get unlinked
<wubwubtu> TJ-: hey thanks once again. I gotta run but I'll try to pinpoint this bug in the future.
<t3rminal> I ran that command TJ- and it's returned a lot of results
<tgm4883> t3rminal: so that space is being used still because the files are still open. The easiest solution would be to reboot the box although you could stop the applications that are using those files
<TJ-> t3rminal: you could further filter that output by grep-ing for the moutpoint path
<TikityTik> I'm getting like 1 second lag for alt-tabbing in Ubuntu, any help? I already disabled animations
<Somniad> Can't find any option in either Windows or the firmware to toggle fast boot
<TikityTik> Somniad, are you trying to install Ubuntu on a computer?
<TikityTik> what is the problem?
<TJ-> Somniad: does this help? https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-update-winpc/turn-off-fast-startup/5362cd29-86ca-4b39-be60-718446f9d5f8
<t3rminal> It's a home server so a quick reboot isn't an issue
<Somniad> TikityTik: Er, a laptop, in particular. Something is (ressetting/causing to fail to save) my UEFI boot order. Trying to figure out what.
<TikityTik> Somniad, are you dual booting with windows?
<TJ-> Somniad: note they call it "fast startup" but we see it described as "fastboot" in firmware
<Somniad> Yes. Also, this article has more info than others I've found! Thanks TJ-
<TikityTik> Somniad, you're dual booting with windows?
<timeless> lordcirth: so, update-notifier-common: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic covers my case for ubuntu...
<Somniad> TikityTik: sorry, that's what the yes was for.
<Somniad> That was silly and ambiguous
<t3rminal> A reboot sorted it. Thanks TJ- & tgm4883
<TikityTik> Somniad, disable fast startup in advanced power options for "powerlid options" or something like that
<TikityTik> under windows
<canori01> hey guys, I've configured netplan to do bonding on multiple systems. The strange thing is that they are all getting the same mac address on their bonds. Amy idea how these are generated?
<TJ-> canori01: what's the backend? systemd-networkd?
<Somniad> That's already what I'm trying to do!
<canori01> yep, systemd-networkd
<Somniad> TJ-: "Replace it with the wordHiberbootEnabled underName column.Data value must be zero (0) that will represent as the Fast Startup is turned off."
<Somniad> This... Doesn't make sense
<Somniad> I think it's just poorly worded and I just need to set it to 0.
<TJ-> canori01: what mode are you operating the bond in?
<canori01> TJ-: 802.3ad
<TJ-> canori01: like this? http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/systemd-networkd-bonding.txt
<canori01> TJ-: Interestingly, it didn't write any files. I think netplan just set it up dynamically
<canori01> So bond0 on system A winds up with the same mac as bond0 on system B. The second they are both up, they fight each other
<Somniad> Disabling fast boot didn't do it :/
<Somniad> Hopping back into the live USB reveals that yeah, it's been reset again
<TJ-> canori01: the systemd files are generated to /run/systemd/network/ at boot-time when using netplan
<SwaggerArch> 
<TJ-> canori01: check which TransmitHashPolicy is set in the .netdev file
<TJ-> SwaggerArch: it is looking like the firmware doesn't want to play. You need to get into its config at power-on and see if that gives the option to set boot order
<TJ-> ooops!
<TJ-> darned tab-complete
<canori01> TJ-: Found the files there. It's set to layer3+4
<TJ-> Somniad: it is looking like the firmware doesn't want to play. You need to get into its config at power-on and see if that gives the option to set boot order
<Somniad> TJ-: pretty sure that's the FIRST thing I tried. Putting Windows at the bottom doesn't help.
<Somniad> Firmware isn't even recognizing lubuntu as bootable I don't think.
<TJ-> canori01: is there anything in the networkd config setting a specific MAC address?
<TJ-> Somniad: maybe that's the problem? there's an entry in the menu but it's faulty
<TJ-> Somniad: are you using the LiveISO Try Ubuntu session with it at the moment?
<canori01> TJ-: Just went through them all, but none of them are setting a mac there
<Somniad> Yeah. I mean, if I put the USB above Windows in the boot order in the firmware config and put in the USB, that works fine just to be clear
<TJ-> canori01: so we can assume due to the layer3+4 networkd is supposed to choose a MAC... I'm checking on that now
<TJ-> Somniad: if you boot into Try Ubuntu session I can talk you through re-writing the bootloader in case that is the problem
<Somniad> I was hoping it wouldn't come to this.
<Somniad> Ugh. Okay. Not much of a choice.
<TJ-> canori01: can you "/join #systemd" where we can focus on it
<canori01> TJ-: Sure, just joined
<Somniad> Ha! Sorry. I didn't see canori's name there.
<TJ-> Somniad: :p
<Somniad> Okay, anyway
<Somniad> Quick question, what are the chances a windows update would break this?
<TikityTik> @ the admins/mods, fglrx is discontinued i think, you should probably get rid of this or update it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<TJ-> Somniad: no idea
<Somniad> Oh well. I'll just write down the steps so I can do it again if I need.
<TikityTik> is this safe to use? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/05/install-mesa-18-0-4-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<TJ-> Somniad: If what I'm now thinking is the case, then I doubt it would be caused by Windows
<Somniad> Oh, well that's... Good? But also bad.
<TJ-> Somniad: I think that the entry in the firmware boot NVRAM for Boot0000 Ubuntu points to the wrong path or file. The other alternative is the firmware requires you to specifically TRUST that file via its setup
<TJ-> Somniad: so that's 2 possible issues.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm installing ubuntu on a newly bought 1TB SSD. do i need a swap partition on it?
<yao_ziyuan> and how large should it be?
<TJ-> Somniad: and so we don't waste time you should check the 2nd issue first :D
<Somniad> Ha, alrighty.
<TJ-> Somniad: basically, for some not entirely clear reason, for any non-Windows boot-loader, SecureBoot mode or not, some PCs/firmware now require you, the user, to specifically TRUST the bootloader file by using a file-chooser dialog to point to the file and TRUST
<TJ-> Somniad: what is the make/model of the PC - I may be able to locate some info or a manual that details it
<Somniad> TJ-: Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-571G-50VG
<yao_ziyuan> i'm installing ubuntu on a newly bought 1TB SSD. do i need a swap partition on it (and how large)? i have 32GB RAM.
<TJ-> Somniad: hmmm, yes, we've seen the TRUST issue on several Acers recently
<Wally> yao_ziyuan, not really. You'll get away with a SWAP file with that much ram
<Somniad> Interesting. Well, I do hope that's it, because you're making it sound like the other possibility is significantly harder to fix lol
<Wally> Trusting Acers? That's something that can't be possible :P
<genii> yao_ziyuan: In the unlikely event you'll need more than 32G, the general rule of thumb is allocate for swap twice of what your RAM is
<Wally> genii not really.
<TJ-> Somniad: have you ensured it has the latest firmware, v1.17 ?
<Richard_Cavell> I have Ubuntu 16.04 and I can't upgrade my version because of hardware incompatibility.  It has gcc 5.4.0.  Does anyone know how I can get a more recent version of gcc but without nuking gcc 5.4.0 on my system?
<Wally> I mean in theory yes it's appropriate but hardly an "unlikely" event :P
<Wally> Download a later one and set the --prefix on ./configure to gcc-x.x.x
<Somniad> TJ-: if I'm being honest I'm not even sure how to check lol
<TJ-> Somniad: the manual gives zero info on the Setup so you'll have to explore that
<yao_ziyuan> Wally, genii: it's not likely to run out of ram. but a buggy program (such as a flash-based video player in the browser) can eat up all memory
<Wally> yao_ziyuan so don't use flash player videos :P
<yao_ziyuan> Wally, genii: so if i want to take that into account, how large a swap partition should i set up?
<TJ-> Somniad: in the manual it says press F2 at power-on to enter the setup. From there you may see a "Security" page/tab, and on there, usually in the lower half, are options for trusting bootloaders. Presentation varies across different PCs so I cannot be more specific
<Wally> You seriously want to waste 64GB on the possibility that a flash video will eat all 32GB of your RAM?
<yao_ziyuan> Wally: video sites in china tend to use flash-based video players. no choice. there are plenty of movies there.
<EriC^^> yao_ziyuan: you could always use a swap file instead of swap partition btw
<Wally> Just don'
<Wally> tt watch videos
<EriC^^> !helpful | Wally
 * Wally nods at EriC^^ 
<yao_ziyuan> EriC^^: you mean, if i don't set up a swap partition, ubuntu will use a swap file anyway?
<Wally> if you enable it yes.
<Wally> Wouldn't it be more appropriate to have the kernel kill the buggy flash videos..
<Somniad> TJ-: there is a security tab, but the word "trust" isn't even on it!
<yao_ziyuan> Wally: is it enabled by default? if not, in the event that a buggy program eats up all memory, what will happen?
<Wally> No.
<EriC^^> yao_ziyuan: i mean you dont have to make a partition you can use a file for swap, it's the exact same thing
<Wally> Have you had a buggy flash platform eat all 32GB of your RAM yet?
<Somniad> Drone
<Somniad> typo
<Wally> I don't think flash can address any more than 4GB of RAM anyway
<TJ-> Somniad: does it have Secure Boot option(s). On some, the TRUST bits don't show up unless SB is enabled. Weirdly, it doesn't need to have SB enabled once you've trusted the bootloader
<Somniad> I see it actually! It's in a block of greyed out text
<yao_ziyuan> Wally: it happened before. i used to use a mechanical internal hard drive as my ubuntu system disk. video sites in china CAN eat up all your memory, especially when playing tv series (i guess they're caching up video data).
<Wally> Well you used a mechanical drive.
<Wally> Not, a Solid State Disk.
<Somniad> "Select an UEFI file as trusted" but I can't get to that option
<Wally> Perhaps you should find a site that uses HTML5 as a source instead if you're really concerned. Flash is going to disappear soon anyway
<TJ-> Somniad: YAY! so enable SB and you will be able to access that... you'll use the file-browser to navigate in the EFI System Partition to /EFI/ubuntu/ and trust any .efi files there (shimx64.efi, grubx64.efi, mmx64.efi, fwupdx65.efi)
<yao_ziyuan> Wally: what will happen if i don't use a swap partition or swap file and a video site eats up all my memory?
<Wally> Your system will probably just become unstable.
<TJ-> Somniad: and once you've trusted those files, then you can disable SB again!!
<TJ-> Somniad: this explains the issue. As I said at the beginning, PCs with buggy firmware
<Wally> Wait SB breaks some EFI files? wow
<yao_ziyuan> Wally: if ubuntu runs out of memory, will it freeze, restart, or something?
 * Wally gives up
<Somniad> Okay. This looks promising.
<Sircle> WHich MTA is advised for commercial use?  I need most support for whatever MTA I use + featurefull MTA
<EriC^^> yao_ziyuan: it'll get really slow and the kernel oom_killer will start trying to kill stuff that's using a lot of memory
<Somniad> TJ-: thanks! It actually works! What a silly issue. I'm glad it's over with
<OerHeks> Sircle, there is no single best, mutt and postfix are populair https://www.tecmint.com/best-mail-transfer-agents-mta-for-linux/
<TJ-> Somniad: Yay!!
<Sircle> OerHeks, k
<Sircle> OerHeks,  postfix vs exim vs qmail?
<TJ-> Somniad: the difficult part, especially remotely, is diagnosing. If I'd been in front of the PC it'd have taken less than a minute to get there
<OerHeks> and featurefull .. don't install what you don't use
<OerHeks> Sircle, i can give my opinion, but i will charge for commercial use
<Sircle> OerHeks,  ok, which one/
<Somniad> TJ-: Ha, yeah. Oh well. Thanks again!
<yao_ziyuan> "Since 17.04 a swap file will be created by default instead of a swap partition on new Ubuntu installs. It's not opinion-based according to Canonical, it's a logical upgrade because of the emergence of SSDs."
<OerHeks> on new installs standard, yes
<phocean> Hi
<phocean> I think something broke around the qt5-style-plugins package
<yao_ziyuan> problem solved. no swap partition on ssd. ubuntu will automatically keep a swap file.
<phocean> QT applications stopped respecting the gtk theme correctly
<phocean> (I checked QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME)
<phocean> I think something broke after an update
<phocean> Verfiied with VirtualBox / Okular so far
<de-facto> How can I install latest MeshLab? http://www.meshlab.net/
<de-facto> the Ubuntu version is ancient...
<en1gma> i just installed ubuntu server 18.04 on my raspberry pi3b and i am ssh over lan right now. im following this guide to setup the wifi over ssh. https://medium.com/a-swift-misadventure/how-to-setup-your-raspberry-pi-2-3-with-ubuntu-16-04-without-cables-headlessly-9e3eaad32c01
<en1gma> step going wireless
<en1gma> step 4*
<en1gma> 'iwconfig' is not listing the onboard wifi
<en1gma> why?
<OerHeks> de-facto, ancient as in 2016 ?
<en1gma> you talking to me?
<compdoc> if 18.04 doesnt have drivers for your wifi, maybe 16.04 is better on the pi
<en1gma> im not sure if 18.04 ubuntu server but 18.04 desktop did.
<en1gma> i was thinking this server image disabled the wifi/bt
<en1gma> you think it dont have the drivers?
<de-facto> OerHeks, I am having problems with the COLLADA export being broken, so I was hoping its the old version "MeshLab 2016.12" vs the newer releases "MeshLab-20181018-beta" seen on https://github.com/cnr-isti-vclab/meshlab/releases
<de-facto> Although their website links to https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/meshlab which is "2016.12-2"
<en1gma> "brcmfmac", "brcmutil" and "cfg80211" are loaded
<OerHeks> yes, snap gives stable...
<OerHeks> as seen on your own url
<de-facto> it wont let me install it though
<en1gma> OerHeks dont leave me man
<de-facto> " cannot find signatures with metadata for snap"
<en1gma> can you help me determine if it needs the wifi driver?
<de-facto> en1gma, did you look at dmesg for the wifi stuff?
<en1gma> i hadnt yet but i can now. lemme go over it
<de-facto> i dont know exactly what it should look like though, i just guess the driver should tell you something there
<en1gma> yep you are right. it looks like a broadcom fw wouldnt load
<en1gma> ok onto google
<en1gma> thanks
<OerHeks> de-facto, that can happen when you download it first, does not happen with: sudo snap install meshlab
<OerHeks> install --dangerous <snap> would fix that, but then updates are disabled
<solsTiCe> hi. so something happened I don't know what. When I ssh into a box, gnome keyring does ask my passphrase for my key, it is not even ssh-agent, it just sh on the cli. why ?
<de-facto> OerHeks, ok thanks, I guess I would have to go the hard route then and try to compile it when I want to try the more recent releases
<solsTiCe> and all of a sudden all the gnome extension disapeared. I had to reboot
<OerHeks> de-facto, or start a fresh 2018 ppa yourself
<OerHeks> should not be that hard, uploading from git and build
<de-facto> yeah or update the old debian rules
<SwaggerArch> what is up with snap?  I thought this was to be a fast and more compiled packages in snap..
<OerHeks> the 20181018 beta is not available as snap yet
<salamanderrake> Is there a way to get the gui system to respect .bashrc especially inregards to system vars exported from it?
<salamanderrake> Or, what is the proper way in the gui to set system variables?
<de-facto> salamanderrake, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<salamanderrake> Thank you.
<user15382> stupid question: i pressed a function key to change the brightness
<user15382> and now my backlight is much darker
<user15382> and i can't get it to go back
<user15382> i edited /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf and that didn't help
<lastebill1> anyone running 4qwine on ubuntu?  I am doing first time setup and it asks me for console application settings, binary.  What am I supposed to write there?
<user15382> i've added "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=none" and that didn't help
<karoshi> Hey - sorry this is a mac question but the terminals are the same, right? how do I output verbose mode in terminal to a file? Google isn't being much help. Using > output.txt , the file is created but even though the verbose output is displayed in terminal - only the regular (non-verbose) output is saved...
<Tin_man> karoshi, what are you trying to save to a file? terminal output or ?? ??
<karoshi> I got it - thx. Had to do 2>> output.txt
<Tin_man> ok
<karoshi> 'cause it was stderr
<Tin_man> >> appends the > should also work as expected though.
#ubuntu 2018-11-22
<bluenemo> I'm looking for a fast duplex document scanner that works well with ubuntu. preferably under 300-400 USD, I'm looking to buy a used model from ebay (so can be from 2016 or sth)
<SimonKALI> how to get this? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Professional_Certification
<Krennic> hmm
<bluenemo> I found the Fujitsu FI-6130 which looks ok but there is not a lot of documentation on if it runs well with Ubuntu Fujitsu FI-6130
<bluenemo> SimonKALI, you may want to google LPIC - linux professional institute certificate
<bluenemo> it is helpful in applications in europe, not sure about the US
<SimonKALI> bluenemo, are you sure? is cosc a lot there
<bluenemo> SimonKALI, costs?
<bluenemo> SimonKALI, well, what really helps is a good github account.
<bluenemo> tbh I run a Linux consulting company and I don't care at all about certificates. If somebody shows me a great github account I don't care where and how he studied ;)
<bluenemo> also the first LPIC test is nonsense mostly.. two and three are kind of ok
<bluenemo> its broad knowledge
<SimonKALI> uff
<SimonKALI> bluenemo, I gonna look for work in it soon
<bluenemo> SimonKALI, what did you last work on regarding Linux?
<SimonKALI> thats why I wanna do some certificates before
<SimonKALI> I had my company
<SimonKALI> now I work in another branch
<SimonKALI> but I would like to go back to programming
<FurretUber> Hi, I reported a bug and in the Launchpad report it's asked to test the -proposed kernel for Bionic and Cosmic. I tested the -proposed Bionic kernel (and it works) but I don't want to upgrade my system to test for Cosmic. Could I test for Cosmic using linux-signed-lowlatency-hwe-18.04-edge in Bionic?
<Kazdax> netflix not running on my firefox browser
<Kazdax> error code F7355
<Kazdax> Netflix video player unavailable
<sullivan> Hi, I'm having an issue with my display driver (amdgpu); I'm getting a blank screen after boot.  Could anyone help me troubleshoot please?
<OerHeks> Kazdax, known issue, enable DRM and install libavcodec-extra https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030432/netflix-doesnt-work-since-installing-ubuntu-18-04
<irssi> can i wipe .cache
<Guest20312> its taking all my space
<sullivan> Guest: Something you can try to free space is 'sudo apt autoclean'
<sullivan> Guest: Also
<Guest20312> but thats the package manager
<sullivan> Guest: 'sudo apt autoremove', though this also removes older kernel versions.
<sullivan> Guest: I can't recall if they touch .cache, but they'll certainly free up some space if you haven't run them periodically
<Guest20312> yeah that did help a bit
<Guest20312> 87% to 83%
<Guest20312> but its mostly thunderbird and chrome thats the problme
<en1gma> can someone help me get my rpi3b internal wifi up and running? im on ubuntu 18.04 server (currently its hooked up to internet through local lan by lan cord)
<en1gma> dmesg does not look good
<hggdh> Guest20312: not a good idea. You will lose a lot of data and settings
<sullivan> Guest: According to google-fu, .cache holds config info for Chrome, so I'd be a bit leary about touching that folder unless you don't care about having to reconfigure Chrome
<en1gma> https://pastebin.com/JpD2y9fr    my dmesg
<en1gma> omg its working
<en1gma> follow this guide https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-arm-108/raspberry-pi-3-b-wifi-nic-not-found-4175627137/
<sullivan> Guest: I'd also recommend you poke around within Thunderbird and see if there's a bunch of old archived emails or something that's ballooning .cache, or if they're stuff you want to keep.  I have no idea if .cache is where Thunderbird stores its profile data, but it could be
<virmaha> hello. While messing around with some packages on my ubuntu laptop, 1) I cannot hear any audio from video 2) I cannot connect to wifi!!
<Guest20312> lol
<Guest20312> good job virmaha
<virmaha> Guest20312: lol. But how can I fix those issues :|
<Guest20312> stop messing w packges?
<sullivan> Hi!  I've been having issues with display drivers, and now I can't even boot a live USB!  I've tried both 18.04LTS and 18.10 in different flavors
<Guest20312> sulivan perhaps ur card is too old?
<Guest20312> that shouldnt happen
<Vic2> Hello, I cannot install curl using 14.04 ... any suggestion please?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fmPc3wMfxb/
<hggdh> Vic2: try just running apt-get update
<hggdh> s/just/first/
<arooni> hey team; my syslog is filling up with stuff like Object St.Icon (0x5574fcd16d60), has been already deallocated - impossible to access to it. This might be caused  ;; on ubuntu 18.04  any idea on how to deal with it
<Vic2> hmm, duh ... that's what I get when in a hurry, lol.  thanks hggdh
<hggdh> Vic2: yw
<Vic2> that solved it of course, thanks!!!
<hggdh> arooni: this is gnome code, perhaps gnome-shell? You can open a bug on it: ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<arooni> hggdh: apparently someone did first
<arooni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1779907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779907 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Object St.BoxLayout has been already deallocated - impossible to connect to signal." [Undecided,Invalid]
<hggdh> arooni: so... these messages seem to come from extensions. You will need to find which one it is, and open a bug on it (or report it upstream)
<OerHeks>  lots of bugreports .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1747566 This bug was fixed in the package gnome-shell - 3.28.1-0ubuntu1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747566 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "syslog fills with messages: Object ..., has been already finalized. Impossible to get any property from it. ... (stack trace in tweener.js)" [High,Fix released]
<OerHeks> and one answer, open weather extention in tweaktool https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1779907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779907 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Object St.BoxLayout has been already deallocated - impossible to connect to signal." [Undecided,Invalid]
<sullivan> Hi, I've been having display driver issues for a while now; I've just tried to boot a live image of 18.04, after getting the same behavior with 18.10.  Can anyone advise on how to troubleshoot this problem?
<TimeDoctor> sullivan: what graphics card/chip do you have?
<sullivan> AMD RX 480/Polaris 10
<sullivan> TimeDoctor: display driver is amdgpu
<HaMsTeRs> Hey people, may I know what's the best, quickest/fastest text editor your guys use for coding?
<sullivan> HaMsTeRs: Probably something like Notepad+
<Citizen-Se7en> HaMsTeRs: That's really subjective, but I'm a VIM guy, myself.  Ugh, I feel like I've really stepped into a can of worms.
 * Citizen-Se7en looks for exit, stage left.
<HaMsTeRs> thanks.   but would we miss the autocomplete thing from VSCODE
<Citizen-Se7en> HaMsTeRs: VIM has autocomplete as well, though I'm not familiar on how extensive it is in VSCODE.
<Net|> does anyone know how to setup a compile cloud ?
<Net|> ide like to make things faster using networked servers, is there a virtual cloud ram setup somewhere ?
<Net|> a compile farm
<Net|> is there a way to add a cpu core to linux remotely over network ?
<Net|> instead of using distcc
<balsaq> hello ubuntu technicians
<gambl0re> im using kubuntu 18.04, how do i upgrade python 2 to 3? isnt python 3 supposed to be installed by default?
<bindi> gambl0re: 'python3'
<bindi> is the command for python 3
<acresearch> people i just installed ubuntu 18.04 and it seems it has python 3.6    but all my programs use 3.7   and it crashing them, how can i update my python to 3.7? i already did sudo apt update and full-upgrade but that did not work
<lotuspsychje> !latest | acresearch
<ubottu> acresearch: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: if a package is crashing, consider filing a new !bug instead of a workaround
<wendico> Hello, wendico here again installing ubuntu to more friends.
<lotuspsychje> wendico: good idea
<wendico> This time, my friend laptop does not boot live version i belive because of the graphic card or acpi. How can i boot live cd in "error mode" or "graphis save mode"? thank you very much
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pi0> shoot i got a casio fx-cg50
<pi0> lsusb shows it
<pi0> but i cannot connect to it
<wendico> lotuspsychje: thank you i try now
<lotuspsychje> pi0: tail -f /var/log/syslog and connect your casio to ubuntu, see what errors you can catch
<pi0> will do thank you
<Edisto> after making changes to a conf file what do I type to refresh my kernel again? is it initfram something or other
<Edisto> nevermind found it update-initramfs -u
<wendico> <lotuspsychje
<wendico> lotuspsychje: i made new usb drive coz i used unetbootin and dont know hot to activate nomodeset etc, in this las usb is very easy activate nomodeset noacpi. Thank you very much, ubuntu running
<wendico> I love this channel! Thank you very much all ubuntu supporters
<lotuspsychje> wendico: welcome
<zzarr_> Hello!
<zzarr_> I have a setup with 3 displays, it worked fine in 18.04
<zzarr_> but after upgrading to 18.10 I can use only one display
<zzarr_> it's a Lenovo laptop (t430s) in a docking station with 2 dvi displays connected
<outZoNe> Sorry. there are Russian speakers ?
<ducasse> !ru | outZoNe
<ubottu> outZoNe: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<outZoNe> thanks
<zzarr_> during startup and shutdown I can see the ubuntu logo and the five dots on all diplays
<tarzeau> zzarr_: nvidia driver?
<zzarr_> intel graphics only
<zzarr_> brb, I'll reboot
<zzarr_> back
<zzarr_> is it possible to revert to 18.04?
<EriC^^> from 18.10 ?
<zzarr_> yes
<EriC^^> nope
<zzarr_> dang
<zzarr_> so basically reinstalling the machine
<zzarr_> if I can't get the displays to work
<ducasse> zzarr_: check if xrandr can see the displays
<soee_> hi, are there some libs in repo that allows ot convert CSV => XLS ?
<j__> wanna make auto login on lubuntu 18
<j__> any tips?
<zzarr_> xrandr sees the displays
<j__> arandr gives a visual application to configure your displays
<j__> apt install xrandr
<j__> arandr*
<SimonNL> j__: login window settings ?
<SimonNL> thats where that is in mint
<zzarr_> I get "XRandR returned error code 1: xrandr: Configure crtc 1 failed"
<j__> SimonNL: nah, lubuntu doesnt have that
<j__> actually, lemme apt-cache search it
<SimonNL> maybe some other place where system settings are handled
<j__> hahaha, yeah but someone here usually knows where
<Kilos> greetings guys and gals
<Kilos> i have an interesting problem
<ducasse> j__: try a web search for 'lubuntu autologin', turns up lots of results
<Kilos> another lady wants to try kubuntu 18.04 from a flash drive but it cannot boot because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<Kilos> can anyone help me please?
<Kilos> how would one edit /etc/default/grub on install media
<Kilos> the laptop is an HP pavilion
<j__> ducasse: Hi Long Time! yeah i did that, wasnt working... why i am here
<hateball> Kilos: you can edit the grub boot while live-booting
<Kilos> you need to reboot afterwards anyway so then the edit is lost
<ducasse> j__: https://askubuntu.com/questions/967837/how-to-enable-autologin-on-lubuntu-16-04-lts-lightdm/967838
<hateball> Kilos: as well as after install, just hold shift to get into grub and edit the boot-line, then once you're in make it permanent in /etc/default/grub
<Kilos> ty hateball  let me go try that
<victorh> hi guys. I'm running a server with a pcie solid state disk and it's getting killed by the pcie_aspm (or at least thats what i think). now i'm trying to edit the pcie_aspm to set to performance, but no matter what i try it still says default when i look up /sys/modules/pcie_aspm/parameter/policy
<zzarr_> why are there 2 shades of gray in arandr's background?
<zzarr_> is the smaller rectangle the max size?
<victorh> i added this to the default grub script: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="pcie_aspm=performance" *sorry for the caps but that's how its in there ^^
<victorh> anyone ideas?
<hateball> victorh: did you also rebuild grub cfg?
<victorh> hi hateball, of course. everytime changing something in grub, running update-grub
<wendico> what is the command to add the full libre office package? ty
<victorh> after some intense searching, i didn't find a lot of documentation on the pcie_aspm
<hateball> victorh: alright, it's easy to forget is why I asked :)
<hateball> victorh: sadly I do not know about your actual issue
<victorh> haha no problem, it's the first thing i would ask
<zzarr_> are there no updated drivers for displaylink?
<Skidz> Hi all
<zzarr_> (for 18.10)
<victorh> hateball: i'll post something on the forum
<ducasse> victorh: you can also try ##linux
<victorh> ducasse: thanks! i'll have a look there as well!
<kanupatar> Hi all, I am using Ubuntu 18.04, How can I enable the hibernate option (suspend to disk) ? I tried many blogs but not successful
<zzarr_> I think the docking station have displaylink USB->HDMI chips
<MalMen> hi
<MalMen> is this the right place to ask about bash
<lotuspsychje> MalMen: we try to focus on ubuntu issues here
<lotuspsychje> MalMen: see #bash or ##linux
<MalMen> okay, I may try #bash thenm, thank you anyway *
<lotuspsychje> kanupatar: gnome-tweak-tool has a hibernate option enable/disable on lid close
<kanupatar> lotuspsychje: I am using a dell based desktop
<lotuspsychje> kanupatar: can this help: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/05/add-hibernate-option-ubuntu-18-04/
<akkonrad> is there a package that will show me indicator of the current sound? something like this: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0977/4240/products/il_fullxfull.1054777221_nym4.jpg?v=1527718941
<akkonrad> ubuntu 16
<akkonrad> 16.04
<kanupatar> lotuspsychje: yes, yes. sysctl hibernate simply does suspend to ram
<Skidz> I have a chromebook with 17.10 that functions fine but in 18.04 or 18.10 the keyboard does not work. Any ideas in what direction i should look?
<TJ-> Skidz: in 17.10 determine how the keyboard connects (which bus, which driver) (use "dmesg") then compare with the other non-working versions
<Skidz> TJ- OK, will do. Thx so far.
<j__> ducasse: yeah that one worked
<j__> Wanted it for gnome instead of lightdm but i will just use this one
<nedR> hello my laptop is on a hardware reboot loop due to some hardware issue.. I took the HDD from that laptop and put it into another laptop. I booted using an ubuntu liveusb. When i try to mount rw the drive , i get the error "windows is hibernated refused to mount" How can i bypass this
<j__> how about custom boot and shutdown splashscreens?
<SimonNL> nedR: boot windows and disable fast start up an/or hibernation
<nedR> SimonNL, Thanks for reply ... I dont think My original laptop will allow me to boot into windows 10. Can i boot into windows from this laptop?
<SimonNL> don't think so
<SimonNL> but you could try ( no idea if thats safe to do)
<discovered> How can i get ubuntu for complete gnome environment ?
<nedR> SimonNL, OK.. is there anyway to force ubuntu to mount the drive in rw mode
<Ool>  discovered with a clic : https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<TJ-> nedR: no, because Windows left the file-system in an inconsistent state
<TJ-> nedR: when it hibernates there may be unwritten blocks still in the journal/log that haven't been committed, or in the hibernation memory image.
<discovered> Ool, Is that all i need? does it has original gnome look and functionality?
<nedR> TJ, ah this is a fine pickle...
<SimonNL> nedR: read up about it on internet
<TJ-> !info vanilla-gnome-desktop | discovered: you just need to install
<ubottu> discovered: you just need to install: vanilla-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): Vanilla GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; arm64; i386; ppc64el)
<nedR> SimonNL, ya i have been... All people suggesting booting into windows.. But for me that isn't an option..
<TJ-> nedR: The only thing I can think of is to boot it in a virtual machine guest but I'm not sure how far it'd get until it choked; and there is no guarantee that wouldn't make things worse. You'd need to clone the windows image and test on the clone to be sure
<TJ-> nedR: how about trying to fix the original hardware issue itself?
<discovered> TJ-, Thanks ... I will have a look at it :)
<nedR> i can't tile the window to half the screen.. why is that.. isn't that supported in 18.04 or is it an issue with the live usb
<nedR> TJ-, ya i have been trying to fix the original hdd issue, but it seems to be in the motherboard... so wanted to backup and remove personal data before giving it to the nosy repair shops
<nedR> *orignal hardware issue
<TJ-> nedR: does Linux on that PC also have problems?
<TJ-> nedR: might be easier to just buy a small cheap compatible blank HDD/SDD/whatever and stick that in it for sending to the repair centre; they don't need your OS or data if there is a hardware error
<nedR> TJ- yes.. it lasts a couple minutes to seconds and then suddenly reboots... tried booting from usb. tried removing and reinserting ram, removing keyboard. using a charger from a different laptop , removing dvd drive, using different power outlets...
<TJ-> nedR: thermal issue? what make/model is that?
<nedR> not thermal issue... even after lying cold a whole day it reboots in 1-2 minutes
<SimonNL> some solder point lose
<nedR> its acer aspier 471g 2013, 3rd gen i3 ,
<TJ-> nedR: and if you enter BIOS setup does it still reboot whilst just left there?
<nedR> with nvidia optimus 620m
<nedR> my nvidia is disabled btw
<nedR> TJ- Hmm... i haven't tried too long in bios.. i left it for half an hour in grub menu.. and it didnt reboot tho
<TJ-> nedR: that's telling of itself
<FurretUber> Hi, I reported a bug and in the Launchpad report it's asked to test the -proposed kernel for Bionic and Cosmic. I tested the -proposed Bionic kernel (and it works) but I don't want to upgrade my system to test for Cosmic. Could I test for Cosmic using linux-signed-lowlatency-hwe-18.04-edge in Bionic?
<nedR> the laptop battery is long been dead, and removed btw
<discovered> what is the difference between gnome-session and vanilla-gnome-desktop?
<nedR> TJ- ya it is .. but i dont know what it means.. couple days back i shared some of these symptoms here.. and some1 suggested that the 'cold reboot' was symptomatic of power regulator to cpu gone bad
<nedR> i dont think it is a gpu issue, since it happens in terminal mode as well... but i think i first started noticing the issue while gaming...
<TJ-> nedR: hmmm, power regulator is possible; the other issue I'd be thinking about is thermal issues having caused cracks in solder of the CPU or GPU. As it starts up and heats the cracks expand and suddenly there's no longer a circuit in some critical path.
<TJ-> nedR: HOWEVER, if it can sit in BIOS or GRUB for a long time as you say, the thermal issue / cracked solder is less likely
<TJ-> nedR: so that points to some device that an OS initialises that isn't used by BIOS/GRUB
<TJ-> nedR: my first thought then would be Wifi network device, bluetooth possibly
<TJ-> nedR: if the wifi is in a slot, as many are, it is possible to remove it and test
<nedR> TJ- ah thats interesting.. but i booted into ubuntu recovery mode.. Does that talk to wifi/bluetooth module?
<nedR> yes it is removable.. i can try it
<nedR> in ubuntu recovery mode also it rebooted..
<TJ-> nedR: I'm not sure, but I doubt it does, I'm not even sure if it would try to load the wifi driver in that mode
<TJ-> nedR: if you can get to recovery mode we can do some tests to identify this if you like
<nedR> TJ- wow ok thanks...  i will reassemble laptop without hdd and wifi and get back to you...
<TJ-> nedR: if you get to recovery, do this "lspci -nnk -d ::280" which should list just the wifi device and show which kernel driver it uses, and if one is currently loaded "Kernel driver in use: XXXXX"
<nedR> TJ,since no hdd booting from ubuntu livecd is fine i guess...
<nedR> TJ, i am planning to unplug the wifi module since i already have the laptop open anwyay tho
<TJ-> nedR: if a driver isn't in use at that point you could test if loading the driver (and therefore initialising the wifi device) triggers the fault. That output will list "Kernel modules: XXXX" so you can do "modprobe XXXX" and continue using the PC, see if it fails
<TJ-> nedR: OK, well, good luck :)
<charnel> How can I launch a desktop application from remote server ? The application is a server and has to be running all the tim.e
<rainbowtux> hi all, dpkg --configure -a hangs and i cannot find out why... debug shows as last line: D000001: deferred_configure updating conffiles
<rainbowtux> any ideas?
<TJ-> charnel: "desktop application" and "server" don't usually go together; you'll need to explain more
<TJ-> rainbowtux: see "dpkg -Dh" and use that to get more debug info
<charnel> TJ: YEah I know but I need a server to run the encrify service. Which requires GUI.
<TJ-> charnel: you'd need to install the xserver and presumably use the dummy video driver then
<charnel> TJ: Thanks for the reply, I installed ubuntu desktop (I know I am asking for too much) But I need to make sure that the application is running after I log out (I am using ssh -XY .... )
<nedR> TJ-, ok seems my laptop doesn't want to boot from my ubuntu 14.04 livecd (the fact taht it turned yellow might have something to do with it) .. ok i gotta use this usb drive..
<nedR> will brb after i try booting into it
<discovered> i have installed vanila-gnome-desktop . But i see some duplicate item in menu list now !
<TJ-> charnel: charnel XPRA may help: see https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/132056/linux-ssh-launching-gui-application-and-leaving-it-running
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<kusmario> Good morning
<nedr> TJ- hi its me.. nedr.. from mobile webchat
<nedr> Booted in usb.. so far no reboots last 20 mins or so
<nedr> TJ- So it seems hdd, or wifi module or touchpad is issue since those not connected!!!
<nedr> Ok i will try reconnecting those 1 by 1 and see results.. damn ..webirc on mobile is a nightmare
<lotuspsychje> discovered: what items?
<nedr> Laptop is superhot . Still didnt restart.. guess can rule out thermal once and for all
<discovered> lotuspsychje, Logs, Characters
<discovered> Calculator too
<nedr> TJ- Reconnected wifi module.. almost instant restart... Retrying .. and seeing
<lotuspsychje> discovered: perhaps its because of snaps vs vanilla gnome classic packages?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: some packages on 18.04 now comes by default snaps
<discovered> I don't know, I just wanted to have complete gnome looks and functionality. How do i remove those duplicate package?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: lets investigate why first, can you make a screenshot for us?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: maybe check process monitor to see if they are snaps or apt packages?
<discovered> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1542888686.png, http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1542888737.png lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> discovered: okay, tnx can you open the 2 different calculators please and check the system process monitor
<lotuspsychje> discovered: this guy seems to have uninstalled one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1048104/two-calculators-in-menu
<discovered> lotuspsychje, http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1542889005.png
<discovered> dbus-daemon has two process too
<lotuspsychje> yeah i see it
<lotuspsychje> somethings not right indeed
<lotuspsychje> discovered: did you reboot yet after the vanilla install?
<discovered> yes. I did
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<discovered> in activity view "system monitor" also has two menu ...
<lotuspsychje> discovered: im out of ideas on this one, maybe someone else can have a look
<lotuspsychje> i never played alot with classic gnome
<discovered> What i know ubuntu now use gnome-shell but only with some customization ....
<lotuspsychje> discovered: maybe take a look in your gnome main menu?
<discovered> in Application it is one "System Monitor"
<discovered> lotuspsychje, http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1542889394.png
<discovered> lotuspsychje, One has a snapstore calculator ! Named Gnome Calculator too
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> looking for a bit of assistance, i have 18.04.1 installed with xubuntu-desktop.
<glitchd> im having a problem with disk space
<glitchd> my free space is filling with me doing nothing
<discovered> A bit confused how two application can be installed : http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1542890190.png
<glitchd> my hard disk is filling by itself
<surrounder> glitchd: so find out where exactly it's filling up?
<surrounder> ow left already
<nekowaiidesu> Any obvious reason why I may get "bash: ./tdm_update.linux: No such file or directory
<nekowaiidesu> "
<nekowaiidesu> when that file definitely exists.. the autocomplete even works
<ioria> nekowaiidesu, what kind of file is that ?  file <path>
<nekowaiidesu> i used chmod +x on that file.. which gave no errors, I can see it has executable tab with ls... but I can't run it?
<nekowaiidesu> It's an installer for "The Dark Mod"
<ioria> nekowaiidesu,  file <path>  and paste here
<outZoNe> ls
<nekowaiidesu>  /home/desu/tdm/tdm_update.linux
<surrounder> nekowaiidesu: put file in front of that
<ioria> nekowaiidesu,  not ls,  file  <path>
<nekowaiidesu> Oh, my bad. Misunderstood
<nekowaiidesu> /home/desu/tdm/tdm_update.linux: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=5a5b6e564c4e4cdc0d9d7a2f368400d84e04275c, not stripped
<ioria> nekowaiidesu,  32-bit
<ioria> nekowaiidesu,  you maybe lack 32bit lib suport
<HaMsTeRs> Lagging
<lotuspsychje> discovered: like i said, one of them could be snap
<lotuspsychje> discovered: in software centre you should be able to see if its an apt package or a snap
<discovered> lotuspsychje, snap is more updated package?
<CoolerZ> i am trying to use selenium and it requires chromedriver executable file to be in the PATH
<discovered> lotuspsychje, I just used the snap to remove those duplicate package!
<CoolerZ> when i do "which chromedriver" i don't get any output
<Laban> Hello!
<Laban> What would you say is the preferred way to mount? I have a folder shared over NFS that I want in multiple locations on my machine. Should I a) mount the share over NFS once then do bind-mounts locally? or b) do multiple NFS-mounts?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: so you fixxed it now?
<discovered> Yes... i did !
<lotuspsychje> !yay | discovered
<ubottu> discovered: Glad you made it! :-)
<discovered> first time i hear about snap hehe
<geirha> CoolerZ: add the correct directory to PATH in .profile (not .bashrc)
<geirha> CoolerZ: and then you need to log in again for the changes to take effect
<discovered> lotuspsychje, Most of time i get flinched when for system bell(like in terminal when you press backspace key)
<lotuspsychje> discovered: thats when you hit the left side with backspace
<discovered> lotuspsychje, right!
<CoolerZ> geirha, already done all that
<geirha> CoolerZ: including logging in again?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, I like the Drip sound effect only
<CoolerZ> geirha, fixed it, i had put ~ in the PATH instead of the /home/user/
<CoolerZ> fixed
<geirha> ~ works, you just have to keep it unquoted
<jost> Hi! I'm running XUbuntu 18.04 in a corporate network environment (Windows Domain, DNS and so on). I frequently have the problem, that my machine sends out tons of DNS queries... this puts load on the CPU (maybe 1 core at 100%),  and on the network (sometimes 1.2 MB/s down and 800KB/s up). If I restart the dnsmasq-service, traffic and cpu load go down to normal levels again. What could be the reason for this? How to debug it?
<TJ-> jost: what are the queries for?
 * kszl mocskos haevy metal!
<jost> TJ-: Just restarted dnsmasq, but I'll wait until it starts again, then I can tell
<Younder> Not sure this belogngs in ubuntu. My printer is not working. It claims there is a paper jam. There isn't one, so I assume there is a failed sensor. Where do I go (web) to repair a printer myself?
<TJ-> jost: I'm wondering if they're for external public hosts, are LAN host/service enquiries, and what process is demanding them
<TJ-> Younder: give a good blow-out!
<TJ-> Younder: possibly there is a scrap, or paper dust, confusing the sensor(s)
<jost> Younder: try Youtube... They have many HowTo Videos on disassembling and fixing things like laptops, phones and so on
<jost> Younder: But try what TJ- said first :-)
<Younder> thx
<TJ-> Younder: it is amazing what an air-compressor can fix
<Kazdax> ubuntu seems faster than windows
<Kazdax> like when it boots up and you get to the desktop ..it dosnt take to long before its workable ..windows takes a huge time to load
<Kazdax> maybe i had more services and processes in boot sequence
<lordcirth> Kazdax, that is why I originally switched, yes
<Kazdax> ya same reason also i needed added security
<Kazdax> so i am not wondering if a rootkit is in my system
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Kazdax
<ubottu> Kazdax: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<atmark> Hello, I accidentally deleted the whole folder /etc/apparmor.d/ by mistake. How can I regenerate this apparmor profile? I tried dpkg-reconfigure apparmor but it didn't worked.
<conall> Hi. I want to mount some nfs shares using /etc/fstab but I keep getting "mount.nfs network is unreachable". I have tried adding _netdev to the options list, as well as automounting, but for some reason, during boot, it does not have an effect
<lotuspsychje> atmark: you could try apparmor purge, then reinstall, see if apt complains
<Cheez> conall: i ended up writing systemd mount units for my nfs shares rather than using /etc/fstab
<conall> Cheez: yes, I was thinking that maybe I would have to. Although the docs say that /etc/fstab is the prefered route
<wendico> hello again, i finall installed ubuntu on my friend laptop with nomodeset option enabled, on live i had a good resolution but after install i only have small 640x???
<Cheez> i put them in fstab and ended up in emergency mode when it couldn't mount them fast enough as the network wasn't ready
<conall> Cheez: What should go under "Before/After/Wanted-By" etc?
<wendico> if i go to configuration i have no resolution to choose, the options are empty, and of course i need a bigger resolution, windows doesnt even fit with such small resolution, what i can do? thank you
<Cheez> conall: i don't have access to the server from here at work i'm afraid. i followed a tutorial i found on google for it
<lotuspsychje> wendico: your grafix card chipset plz?
<lotuspsychje> wendico: sudo lshw -C video
<amitkm9204> Is there any optimization for battery power as also in 18.04 we are getting the more power consumption.
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | amitkm9204
<ubottu> amitkm9204: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<amitkm9204> Ok ty
<tonyt> Happy Thanksgiving
<wendico> lotuspsychje: G86M Integrated laptop nvidia geforce 8600M GS
<lotuspsychje> wendico: ubuntu-drivers list, shows what?
<Kazdax> should i get third party drivers for my buntu
<Kazdax> ubuntu
<Kazdax> the graphic UI seems okay to me
<Kazdax> dont know if getting a driver would help make it look better or perform faster
<Kazdax> i dont play games on this machine
<lotuspsychje> Kazdax: sudo lshw -C video will show wich driver enabled
<lotuspsychje> Kazdax: at bottom behind driver=
<Kazdax> its telling me how to use lshw
<Kazdax> not showing the driver information
<wendico> <lotuspsychje> In aditional drivers says im using X.org X Server but have the option to use NVIDIA binary driver version 340 (tested but not show suggested
<Kazdax> maybe i typed something wrong
<wendico> im not gonna play or use extenseive graphics on this laptop i prefer go on open source, just need more resolution, live mode gives good resolution
<wendico> but after install and reboot go down to 640x480
<lotuspsychje> wendico: thats because you have nomodeset still active, its reccomended to install an nvidia driver or use xorg without nomodeset
<wendico> but without nomodeset i could not install, can i now disable nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> wendico: nomodeset is great, to enter a system when you normally cant or have black screen at boot
<Kazdax> ya it has a nividia driver
<Kazdax> it says VGA compatible controller
<Kazdax> and says
<Kazdax> vendor: NIVIDIA corporation
<lotuspsychje> wendico: now you are in the system, you can install the nvidia driver or, fallback to nouveau
<Kazdax> so it seems i dont need to install any futher graphical drivers i suppose
<lotuspsychje> Kazdax: at bottom driver= ?
<wendico> <lotuspsychje> ok i try install nvidia driver see what happends
<Kazdax> well i did lshw ..not lshw -C
<wendico> i dont understand "nouveau" english 3er language
<Kazdax> that wasnt working
<lotuspsychje> Kazdax: sudo lshw -C video
<Kazdax> oo
<Kazdax> my bad
<lotuspsychje> !nouveau | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<Kazdax> ya thats it lotus
<Kazdax> what i said about
<Kazdax> vendor : NIVIDIA corporation
<lotuspsychje> Kazdax: does your card show 'unclaimed' at the top?
<Kazdax> product also Geforce GTS 450
<wendico> how to "fallback to nouveau" (testing activating nvidia driver meanwhile)
<Kazdax> no it dosnt
<lotuspsychje> wendico: to fallback to nouveau: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<Kazdax> it seems like i do have the original drivers
<Kazdax> i dont want to get a third party one do I ?
<lotuspsychje> Kazdax: what gives= ubuntu-drivers list plz?
<Kazdax> lotus i dont understand
<wendico> <lotuspsychje> thank you, so im installing nvidia right now, then reboot, if something goes wrong i sudo apt purge nvidia*   (is * misspell or should i write it also)
<lotuspsychje> Kazdax: open a terminal and type: ubuntu-drivers list
<Kazdax> nvidia-340
<Kazdax> nvidia-driver-390
<Xatenev> hello
<lotuspsychje> wendico: nvidia* is correct
<Xatenev> for some reason my `vim` is broken
<Xatenev> when i type in vim it tells me nvim: comman dnot found
<wendico> <lotuspsychje> thank you very much, owe u a beer if solved, driver installing still
<lotuspsychje> Kazdax: if you have an nvidia driver installed, it should show driver=latency
<Xatenev> when i type which vim it says: /usr/bin/vim, then ll /usr/bin | grep vim it says vim -> /etc/alternatives/vim*
<Xatenev> and /etc/alternatives/vim seems to point to /usr/bin/vim.gtk
<Kazdax> it says latency is zero
<Xatenev> what is happening? :/
<lotuspsychje> Kazdax: yes, that means you already using nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> Kazdax: if your graphics are performing well, you dont need other drivers
<Xatenev> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Xatenev
<ubottu> Xatenev: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> Xatenev: we have users all over the world in different timezones, when they see your question they will help
<Xatenev> okdoke
<wendico> <lotuspsychje> marked NVIDIA driver, now stuck to blank screen,
<wendico> any suggestion or start over
<wendico> still Control+Alt+F1 bringing down console?
<wendico> by blinking lights and all im almost sure ubuntu boots ok, just blank screen activating NVIDIA Driver
<wendico> gonna try to plug external TV
<lotuspsychje> wendico: try to fallback to nouveau: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<lotuspsychje> wendico: wich ubuntu version was this again?
<wendico> <lotuspsychje> cant try, cant see
<maddawg2> sigh... ubuntu is honestly starting to piss me off with every realease the do
<discovered> What tool is good to create bootable usb ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> maddawg2: we focus on ubuntu issues here
<wendico> last 18.04 fully updated clean install
<lotuspsychje> wendico: ok you could also try nvidia-driver-390 perhaps
<maddawg2> i cant even install 18.04 correctly :-( everytime I try and I turn it on i get to the login screen and I login but just get a blank window
<lotuspsychje> maddawg2: your graphics card chipset please?
<maddawg2> lotuspsychje, it's a vm running on vmware Esxi 6.5
<maddawg2> there is np presented physical GPU
<maddawg2> to the guest
<maddawg2> also now ALL my scripts need to change since how IP addresses are assigned has, once again, changed
<maddawg2> now*
<TJ-> maddawg2: IP address assignment? you mean DHCP?
<maddawg2> TJ-, no assigning IP addresses to the NIC
<maddawg2> no longer done through the interface file
<TJ-> maddawg2: there are alternative methods, but none have been removed
<TJ-> maddawg2: of course there can be, if you install ifupdown package
<wendico> <lotuspsychje> ok, resumming, i cant install if nomodeset is disabled, live works correct resolution but after install small resolution. On aditional drivers i have only on nvidia driver enabling causes black screen even though i can guess everything is working, Control+Alt+f1 dont bring back console, i cant go back to purge nvidia coz i cant see, so i must install again?
<TJ-> maddawg2: if you're authoring scripts that have to work cross-release, then they should be written to ensure the pre-requisites are installed first, before relying on commands
<lotuspsychje> wendico: if you cant enter system, do the nomodeset trick again
<wendico> so should i boot recovery and do nomodeset?
<TwoNotes> Software Updater says updates are available totaling 166 MB.  But the Details window is empty.  wtf?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> TwoNotes: your ubuntu version plz?
<TwoNotes> 18.04 I think
<lotuspsychje> TwoNotes: wich .iso did you download/try ?
<wendico> <lotuspsychje> I know, u are helping so much people is difficult to get u. No modeset works for live and boot but i have to small resolution
<TwoNotes> It was a whle ago - this has been upgraded from 16.04
<wendico> i bootted recovery mode and im purging nvidia
<lotuspsychje> TwoNotes: at early stages of 18.04 there was a but on update window not showing text progress
<lotuspsychje> TwoNotes: *bug sorry
<lotuspsychje> wendico: are you still in livemode? or did you actually install ubuntu already?
<TwoNotes> Yes, it is 18.04.1 LTS Bionic Beaver
<wendico> lol, installed 3 times allready
<wendico> :)
<lotuspsychje> wendico: thats not needed mate
<lotuspsychje> TwoNotes: ok, try doing your updates and reboot
<TwoNotes> lotuspsychje OK it is running
<eden> what exactly does "recovery mode" disable? I'm troubleshooting why I currently can only boot via recovery mode (then default / continue)
<eden> 18.10
<wendico> i start over :)
<lotuspsychje> wendico: on the installed ubuntu, you have 2 choices: or nvidia driver, or the opensource driver nouveau
<lotuspsychje> wendico: if you get a black screen, use !nomodeset option
<lotuspsychje> wendico: dont keep reinstalling ubuntu
<wendico> how i use that option
<Sir_Andrei> Hi people.
<lotuspsychje> wendico: you said you used it before to enter your system?
<lordcirth> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sir_Andrei> I have a problem.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I'd burn an USB with Lubuntu 18.04.1 amd64
<TJ-> wendico: sometimes you can avoid the issue by changing the GRUB boot-loader to start in text not graphical mode
<Sir_Andrei> And on a Toshiba notebook I cannot boot it 'cause it doesn't recognize it.
<rajrajraj> I have a machine with two ubuntu installed, one in sda1 and another one in sda3, the problem is I cannot get the grub menu to make a choice at the time of boot. please help. I have tried boot-repair, and update-grub(it lists the other ubuntu only)
<eden> lordcirth whats up with !nomodeset vs nomodeset, I added nomodeset to my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<eden> but I did not add !nomodeset
<Sir_Andrei> BIOS is Phoenix SecureBoot 1.90
<lordcirth> eden, the ! is the bot command to display that help text^
<lotuspsychje> TwoNotes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1072136
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1072136 in update-manager (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] After doing updates, update manager propose to install an empty list of updates" [High,Fix released]
<Sir_Andrei> SecureCore*
<Sir_Andrei> Well, it's UEFI.
<eden> lordcirth: thanks, were you answering me as to whats different with recoverymode?
<lordcirth> eden, no, I was answering wendico
<TwoNotes> lotuspsychje OK it should be fixed after this update then.
<rajrajraj> i also need help with grub, eden would you have any clue
<eden> rajrajraj: what help do you need? Unlikely but I can try
<lotuspsychje> TwoNotes: yes, i presume
<rajrajraj> eden:  i can not see the grub screen, I have two ubuntu unstalled
<rajrajraj> sda1 and sda3, ubuntu 16.04 each
<eden> rajrajraj, have you tried hitting escape while it starts?
<rajrajraj> it by defaut starts with the one in sda3
<rajrajraj> eden:  no i havent
<eden> try that. for me it just boots unless I do that
<rajrajraj> eden:  in my other machine it usually comed  by default
<Sir_Andrei> It doesn't even appear in Boot config, if u know what i mean.
<eden> I think Grub will appear automatically if you have multiple OS installed... to choose.
<rajrajraj> i tried esc it just gives me that dell screen of boot options, not the grub screen
<rajrajraj> eden:  it should but it isnt
<eden> hmmm, that sounds like bios settings, you may need to hit escape just after its too late to trigger bios
<rajrajraj> i did hit the esc it brought me to a different screen than the grub screen
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, I have ubuntu 16.04 and my mouse sometimes stops working until system restart
<RonaldsMazitis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome3/+bug/1167097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167097 in meta-gnome3 (Ubuntu) "The mouse stops working randomly and have to reset " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RonaldsMazitis> found similar bug in gnome 3
<RonaldsMazitis> I am currently using Openbox as alternative to gnome and kde
<RonaldsMazitis> 4.4.0-131-generic #157-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 12 15:49:15 UTC 2018 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<eden> so what confuses me is that recovery mode claims to just load basic services and drop me in command line. However, I am using it now as the only way to boot, and once I do it seems to load everything (not just basic services), fine.
<eden> I just select recovery mode, then continue. And things work, otherwise it hangs on the ubuntu splash.
<TJ-> eden: sounds like it is bypassing "friendly-recovery" mode
<TJ-> eden: the difference between 'recovery' and 'default' modes is in the kernel cmomand-line
<TJ-> eden: set in /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= (recovery) and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= (default)
<eden> TJ: thanks thats helpful, so if I'm trying to troubleshoot the difference/fix normal boot.... I should look at that file?
<eden> review that default perhaps?
<akem> Hey.
<RonaldsMazitis> hey how do I restart my mouse without restarting pc
<zaggynl> Reseat the USB connector.
<akem> Well unplugg or disconnect it if bluetooth then reconnect it?
<Lupulo> RonaldsMazitis, reconnect the mouse
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: you can use sysfs to remove the device and rescan the bus
<RonaldsMazitis> Lupulo if that would be that easy
<akem> Is it possible to download the full Ubuntu 17.10 online? Like the DVD sets of what's available through apt?
<RonaldsMazitis> there is no sysfs
<RonaldsMazitis> in my system
<Lupulo> RonaldsMazitis, https://superuser.com/questions/141290/how-to-tell-x-org-to-reload-input-device-module-working-around-suspend-to-ram
<RonaldsMazitis> nice lost mouse and keypad
<RonaldsMazitis> with rmmod
<RonaldsMazitis> what now
<RonaldsMazitis> I mean
<RonaldsMazitis> unable to found touchpad
<eden> TJ: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""   and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"    is what I have now.... any ideas if these could be changed to more closely match recovery mode?
<RonaldsMazitis> unable to found synaptics touchpad
<RonaldsMazitis> Lupolo smart
<RonaldsMazitis> :D
<Lupulo> RonaldsMazitis, try to install gpm in console (not virtual)
<RonaldsMazitis> what will that do
<Lupulo> RonaldsMazitis, the mouse is there.
<Lupulo> RonaldsMazitis, apt-get install RonaldsMazitis
<Lupulo> apt-get install gpm
<Lupulo> friend tip
<wendico> sorry phonecall
<RonaldsMazitis> are you trolling me
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<Lupulo> the problem is in X
<Lupulo> not RonaldsMazitis , try to install gpm,
<RonaldsMazitis> anybody clarify that Lupolo is correct
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't cause I can't google without mouse
<Lupulo> RonaldsMazitis, you could use elinks out of X, with gpm mouse
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, whatever module you removed, just sudo modprobe  <module>
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: find the node for the device under /sys/bus/usb/devices/ then do, for the device bus id, e.g. "echo 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-4/remove" but to rescan you'd need a small helper program, as detailed by Alan Stern here https://marc.info/?l=linux-usb&m=121459435621262&w=2
<wendico> i read about all you say and come back with the questions thank u all: TJ-  Lordcirth   lotuspsychje
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, sudo modprobe psmouse   (e.g.)
<wendico> ringbell, some visit, bb asap
<RonaldsMazitis> okay touchpad is back
<RonaldsMazitis> mouse not
<RonaldsMazitis> :<
<RonaldsMazitis> that small c
<RonaldsMazitis> program will do something
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: the missing info is exactly which device file you're supposed to run it on!
<eden> weird I just removed quite and splash from my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and when I booted I got no text (just purple) then splash... shouldn't that drive it?
<RonaldsMazitis> ~/mouse$ ./a.out
<RonaldsMazitis> Usage: usbreset device-filename
<eden> is there some other grub config then /etc/default/grub
<RonaldsMazitis> what I have to to do with Usage?
<RonaldsMazitis> if (argc != 2) {
<RonaldsMazitis> is what happens
<RonaldsMazitis> from the code
<BluesKaj> eden, you just have to set your GRUB_TIMEOUT=X, with the number of secs you want it to appear, in /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: oh, it required usbfs, which would present devices at /proc/bus/usb which is deprecated and rarely available
<RonaldsMazitis> this problem never happened in past
<RonaldsMazitis> it almosts makes me think I have to upgrade everything to 18.04
<coz_> happy thanksgiving for those that celebrate
<RonaldsMazitis> happy :>
<coz_> ")
<RonaldsMazitis> (I am from Europe, no idea what You celebrate)
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: well we're talking about a workaround, not a solution.
<coz_> RonaldsMazitis, oh ok
<RonaldsMazitis> It was 100 years for my country 4 days ago
<RonaldsMazitis> we did not get to news outlets worldwide
<RonaldsMazitis> somehow
<coz_> RonaldsMazitis,  excellent,  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving_(United_States)
<RonaldsMazitis> give me smaller version
<RonaldsMazitis> I have idea that this had something to do with native americans
<coz_> RonaldsMazitis, food day :)
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah but there was part about killing
<RonaldsMazitis> lol
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't even care, I need my mouse to restart lol
<coz_> :)
<RonaldsMazitis> Have You listened to rapper Nas song called "Poison"
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<coz_> no but maybe better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lupulo> RonaldsMazitis, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/mouse-mousekeys.html.en
<akemAcer> For Debian it was possible to download several DVDs of what was available on apt main repository, DVD set of 8 or 9 ISOs or something, is there something like that for Ubuntu, so i could have offline install of most of the important packages?
<lotuspsychje> akemAcer: you can use apt to download your favorite packages .deb if you like
<RonaldsMazitis> Lupolo I'm not using gnome
<RonaldsMazitis> I feel like gnome updates made my mouse fail
<RonaldsMazitis> touchpad works
<RonaldsMazitis> just the mouse
<akemAcer> lotuspsychje, i can download them with all the dependencies and then if i do a fresh offline install use thoses packages?
<RonaldsMazitis> I can easily plug it in the other pc and it works
<lotuspsychje> akemAcer: but this system also makes that your .debs get outdated and its reccomended to keep your system up to date
<akemAcer> lotuspsychje, yes i know but i would like to keep an oldversion snapshots of the packages.
<akemAcer> lotuspsychje, i mean i still use Windows 7 on my computers too...
<akemAcer> I'll try to digg this, thanks lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> akemAcer: the way i do it is: sudo apt install program1 program2 program3 and you get a fast new fresh installed system
<lotuspsychje> !info apt-offline | akemAcer see also
<ubottu> akemAcer see also: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<Squarism> what is ther prefered way of keeping a fresh install of java 11 on ubuntu?
<Squarism> openjdk
<akemAcer> Cool, i didn't know about apt-offline.
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: can this help you? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Richard_Cavell> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit.  gcc 5.4.0 is installed, but I want to get a more recent version of gcc.  How do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<gambl0r3> hi guys im about to do a fresh install of kubuntu. what is the best way to install it onto my sd?
<black_mamba> What is the difference between binutils-powerpc-linux-gnu and binutils-powerpc-linux-gnuspe what is this spe target?
<hggdh> Richard_Cavell: you probably would be better off by using containers (lxd) or KVM. Usually the gcc toolkit impose some limitations on changing gcc's version
<gambl0r3> should i install kubuntu using the entire disk, entire disk and setup LVM, entire disk and use encrypted LVM?
<Richard_Cavell> hggdh, presently I am using VirtualBox to run 18.04  (I can't run 18.04 on this hardware but 16.04 works)
<Younder> I got a printer working. Now I can't see the network scanner. Any ideas?
<Younder> sorry print scanner, on a wireless network
<Younder> An Epson PX730WD
<Younder> Richard_Cavell, why cant you run 18.04?
<Richard_Cavell> Younder, Because if I upgrade my distro I have this problem: https://mattgadient.com/2016/07/11/linux-dvd-images-and-how-to-for-32-bit-efi-macs-late-2006-models/
<RonaldsMazitis> I started dist upgrade and it could no upgrade mysql
<RonaldsMazitis> daamn again
<gambl0r3> hi guys. should in install kubuntu with or without LVM?
<RonaldsMazitis> now I have plenty of space, like 150 gb
<Younder> Seriously 18.04 is a bit uninspired. Like a Ubuntu version of Cent Os. I fail to see where it would fail. EXCEPT if you are running a 32 bit computer.
<Richard_Cavell> Younder, Well, I am.
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Drm74c6ZPr/
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<RonaldsMazitis> what can I do?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QC8bvrgPgW/
<Younder> Never actually encountered a mysql fail before. Did you try the mysql support?
<eelstrebor> is there a better way to do bcache instead of all this cli configuration?
<Younder> apt-cache
<lordcirth> eelstrebor, not that I'm aware of.  Most cool things require command line usage.  By the time they get a GUI, someone makes something cooler :P
<Younder> sorry apt-cacher-ng
<Younder> My greatest discovery. It caches apt request for my entire cluster
<eelstrebor> lordcirth, the more i read the less inclined i am to implement this  even though it would be nice to get better performance
<lordcirth> Younder, yeah, it's good.  Also, squid-deb-proxy is good if you don't want apt to break if the cache server isn't available (like on home wifi)
<eelstrebor> if only 4 TB SSD's weren't so expensive!
<lordcirth> eelstrebor, lol.  What is your current setup?
<eelstrebor> lordcirth, i'm using an ssd for the os partitions and a hdd for the /home
<eelstrebor> the ssd is 120 GB and the HDD is 2TB
<lordcirth> I am considering buying 3x500GB SSDs on black friday and doing zfs raidz
<eelstrebor> i tried raid a few years ago and found it just made my life too complicated
<eelstrebor> my mobos are raid capable though
<Younder> lordcirth, like one of NVIDIA's personal supercomputers. In raid 0 on a bus taht can handle it it it gives a real boost.
<lordcirth> Younder, not really concerned with boosting speed even more, just lots of SSD with fault tolerance
<Younder> lordcirth, it triples the failure risk so you had better back up.
<lordcirth> Younder, if I were doing raid0, yes, but I said raidz
<Younder> lordcirth, I'd use raid 5
<lordcirth> raidz is essentially raid5, but better
<gambl0r3> i still dont understand how i will benefit by using LVM if i dont plan on resizing my partition in the future
<Younder> gambl0r3, who are you refering to?
<gambl0r3> everyone
<gambl0r3> it seems like LVM just adds more complexity
<Younder> gambl0r3, plan on resizing your partions. Log is always to small ;)
<gambl0r3> why would i need to resize my partition if i give it full disk space for os?
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, did someone recommend that you use LVM?  What's your usecase?
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, thats what im trying to figure out
<gambl0r3> i dont plan on having multiple partitions. dont plan on resizing. so do i need lvm?
<lordcirth> If you are going to make a single / partition covering a whole drive, you probably don't need LVM
<Younder> gambl0r3, the OS needs max 50 Gb. It makes sense to isolate home and /usr/local for cackup reasons. and /tmp and /var for prevention of DOS/DDOS attacks.
<amikrop> snap store has completely replaced software center (debs)?  running older version so I don't know yet
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, what if one day i decide i want to dual boot windows. i would then need to create two partitions. can i do this without lvm?
<en1gma> can someone help me resolve some issues building from source? https://pastebin.com/SZFLTRuj
<lordcirth> amikrop, no, snap only has a few things
<en1gma> im on ubuntu amd64 desktop
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, windows won't work with LVM anyway
<gambl0r3> what do you mean?
<amikrop> lordcirth: some packages are available in software center *and* snap store?
<amikrop> both
<gambl0r3> i wouldnt be able to install windows if i created a new partition using lvm?
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, do you know what LVM does?
<Younder> en1gma, I would use a virtual machine, for everything except games
<gambl0r3> logical volume manager. its manages your volumes
<Younder> duh
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, LV's are logical partitions that you can put inside LVM partitions.
<lordcirth> Windows cannot be installed to an LV, as it does not understand LVM
<gambl0r3> logical partitions are different from regular partiions?
<Younder> yes
<en1gma> nunyer@4800mq:~/SoapySDR/build$ python3 -c "import sys; print(sys.path)"
<en1gma> ['', '/usr/lib/python36.zip', '/usr/lib/python3.6', '/usr/lib/python3.6/lib-dynload', '/usr/local/lib/python3.6/dist-packages', '/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages']
<en1gma> i think those need to be saying 3.7 not 3.6
<gambl0r3> so even if i had lvm installed i still wouldnt be able to dual boot windwos?
<pjs> Not sure what happened but after a reboot my mic and sound stopped working. Previously I've done what TJ recommended here: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html and it's been fine. This is Ubuntu 18.04 on Thinkpad X1C6
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, you would need free space on the drive, not allocated to LVM, to install Windows.
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, i see so i need to use some tool to divide my sd into two seperate partitions if i wanted to dual boot windows
<Younder> gambl0r3, you can always dual boot windows, just be sure to install Windows first
<gambl0r3> Younder, why is that?
<lordcirth> You can do it the other way around, you just need to fix grub after
<lordcirth> Windows will overwrite grub with it's own bootloader
<gambl0r3> is that hard?
<lordcirth> Not if you make a liveusb of Boot Repair beforehand, no
<amikrop> Some packages are available in both snap store and software center?
<Younder> Ubuntu has support for installing on a machine with windows installed, but not vis versa. It is not imposible to reverse this, but much more difficult
<gambl0r3> boot repair for ubuntu?
<lordcirth> If you accidentally do it and get stuck without a tool to fix it, it's kinda annoying
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lordcirth> Or https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<gambl0r3> lordcirth, seems simple enough
<acos> Howdy.  What video card is better supported? Nvidia or AMD?
<amikrop> I am asking cause, if they are, I wanted to know which source is preferable and why.
<gambl0r3> but back to my original question. i need to create two seperate partitions for windows before i install ubuntu correct?
<lordcirth> amikrop, I would use apt when possible
<lordcirth> snaps take more space
<gambl0r3> i cant create a logical partition using lvm
<amikrop> ok thanks
<gambl0r3> and use that for windows
<Younder> acos, NVidia
<lordcirth> snaps are mostly good for installing software that doesn't run on your version/distro
<amikrop> I see
<acos> Hmmm Younder thanks.
<gambl0r3> am i correct in my understanding?
<acos> What is the snap software?
<acos> When did that add that junk?
<acos> So used to just apt
<Younder> acos, use 'ubuntu-devices auto' to install nvidia after ubuntu insted of nuvaux
<amikrop> acos: https://snapcraft.io/
<acos> Ohhh hmm ya I have to put a video card in this pc because it is using an embedded video device.
<Younder> acos, also look into nvidia-docker.
<acos> Ugh I dont want to do crazy stuff.  Just want drivers LOL
<gambl0r3> hello?
<gambl0r3> can i use gparted to create a new partition if i ever wanted to install windows?
<acos> Since when did ubuntu become so crazy.  Gone are the days of normal pc use
<tchakatak> gambl0r3: sure
<lordcirth> gambl0r3, https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/manufacture/desktop/configure-uefigpt-based-hard-drive-partitions
<Younder> Appart from docker support AMD works well to and on low end graphics cards are better on GPGPU tasks
<lordcirth> acos, not sure what you mean
<gambl0r3> ok im gonna remove lvm. thanks guys for the help
<lordcirth> I use Ubuntu because I can have both "normal PC use" and do cool things
<acos> Shouldn't have to use docker to run a dam video card LOL
<tchakatak> lordcirth ?
<Younder> you don't
<acos> Good
<lordcirth> GPU accel in docker is cool.  I have no use for it, but it's cool
<Younder> For a guy like me, who runs CAD, Steam, Vivado (FPGA programming), a C++ platform... seperating the OS into parts makes sense to prevent them from interfering with each other
<Younder> If your needs are simpler, don't bother
<Younder> lordcirth, I use it for machine learning (DNN's)
<lordcirth> Makes sense
<SwaggerArch> happy thanksgiving
<lordcirth> you too, thanks
<SwaggerArch> np..
<SwaggerArch> its a slow day.. thanks
<HaMsTeRs> well, i'm here to let you guys know:  i finally found my most love text editor Sublime Text 3
<SwaggerArch> nano
<SwaggerArch> vim
<acos> Nank
<FurretUber> Can somebody test if the following bug is corrected in Cosmic Cuttlefish? I have Bionic Beaver installed and don't want to upgrade: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1798165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798165 in linux (Ubuntu) "Vulkan applications cause permanent memory leak with Intel GPU" [Medium,In progress]
<coconut> Is an /home partition on a separate ssd faster than having it on the same ssd as the rest?
<genii> FurretUber: Why don't you just check the mailing list online archive for cosmic-changes
<FurretUber> I'm using the hwe-edge kernel in Bionic, which seems to be the same version from Cosmic, and it works. But I won't change to set I verified it works if I did not verify, even if the patch is simple
<lordcirth> coconut, if you are accessing files heavily on both simultaneously, a bit.  But SSDs are so fast for home use I doubt you'd notice
<coconut> :)
<SwaggerArch> jhkhjh
<EliteGod> hello guys. does anyone know how to assign the FN to act as Shift key?
<bittyx> hi, quick question - i'm still on xenial (16.04), and i have gnome-shell-extensions 3.18.3-2 which seems to be the latest available from the official repository: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-shell-extensions&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all - however, there's obviously newer versions of the software available, e.g. 3.28 for bionic or 3.30 for cosmic - is there any way for me to install any of these newer versions while
<bittyx> remaining on xenial?
<lordcirth> bittyx, I wouldn't recommend it.  Is upgrading to bionic a problem?
<bittyx> lordcirth: i use this laptop for work, got a lot of software installed, and i'm afraid of being prevented from working if any issues happen during the upgrade (well in fact i'd reinstall from scratch, which is my preferred method to avoid issues as much as possible but still)
<bittyx> (got a lot of work at the moment so can't waste time debugging my environment)
<bittyx> so anyway, would the "correct" course of action be to find a ppa where someone maintains the gnome-shell-extensions package for 16.04 with newer versions available? (because i couldn't seem to find that at all)
<EliteGod> bittyx never tried this, but can probably help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bittyx> EliteGod: thanks, though that seems a bit fragile, i dunno... the root of my problem is actually the stupid gnome extensions update mechanism, where "system extensions" (ie. those bundled with gnome-shell-extensions) cannot be updated through the recommended update mechanism (ie. via your browser), because they're installed globally and require root privileges
<lordcirth> bittyx, could you uninstall the system extensions, then install them from your browser?
<bittyx> lordcirth: i'll take a look at how to uninstall system extensions, sounds like a good idea, thanks
<bittyx> it's a shame though that this requires so much unproductive effort
<xand_real> Hello
<Wes-> Hey, folks.  I'm trying to upgrade an old 14.04 LTS box here.  Getting 404s when I try to apt-get upgrade.  Is this version old enough that I'm going to have to wipe and reinstall from a CD?
<lordcirth> Wes-, 14.04 is still supported, and you should be able to upgrade.  However, wiping and going to 18.04 is probably safer.
<Wes-> Hm. lsb_release says I'm running 14.04.5 LTS, which https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases says should be supported until April 2019.  *scratches head*......have the repositories moved? Am trying to fetch from ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Wes-> lordcirth: Yeah...was just trying to avoid that.  I just need a test box that I verify some .debs on, that don't already have all my dependencies installed.  Funny who it's the little things that always take the most time!
<lordcirth> I don't see trusty: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<lordcirth> You're in Canada? Try http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca
<Wes-> lordcirth: *weird* - I just re-tried and now stuff is coming down.  I wonder if Canonical was doing maintenance or something just now?   Will try WaterlooU if this fails for sure.
<ahi2> y
<lordcirth> Ah, trusty was there, I missed it because of an overlapping window. I'm tired
<Wes-> :)  I feel you bro!  I appreciate you looking, I'm so tired it never crossed my mind to look with a browser.........
<lordcirth> One of the nice things about apt, and Linux in general, is that you can often just read the file / view the repo / telnet / etc to debug
<Wes-> Yep... love!
<Wes-> In hilarious unrelated news, the installer just made the machine reboot, it booted Windows 7...I didn't even know I had a Windows partition. Looks like I'm going to have to boot from external media after all, troubleshoot grub... I remember this box was a pain, I think it might be UEFI-only.
<lordcirth> lol
<lordcirth> Wes-, this might fix it automatically: https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<Wes-> Oooh! Thanks!  *hunts for blanks*
<eeos> Anyone who knows about a viewer for Whatsapp files on ubuntu?
<ikonia> what do you mean a viewer ?
<ikonia> the files will open in an app that supports them
<eeos> ikonia: they are encrypted files firts of all, so, no ....
<ikonia> so yes
<ikonia> just clarify for me what do you mean by viewing what's app files
<ikonia> eg: are you using the whatsapp web browser interface ?
<eeos> ikonia: https://andreas-mausch.de/whatsapp-viewer/
<ikonia> so you need to talk to the author on that
<eeos> ikonia: something like that but for Linux
<eeos> ikonia: tat was only an example
<ikonia> why dont you just use the whatsapp web interface
<ikonia> https://web.whatsapp.com/
<eeos> ikonia: because I have to recover some old backups
<eeos> ikonia: for which I have the crypt key, but not the original device
<ikonia> eeos: not aware of anything on linux for that, I'm sure if you trawl github there will be something
<FurretUber> I'm trying to use memleak from BCC on 4.18.0-12 but it is not working, printing "/virtual/main.c:15:1: error: could not open bpf map: Operation not permitted is maps/hash map type enabled in your kernel?". It is working with 4.15.0-42
<ikonia> FurretUber: there is a specific patch/version required for 4.18
<ikonia> it's listed in the documentation
<discovered> I am trying to change bell sound default drip. But in sound settings changes does not apply? I am on gnome !
<discovered> I found /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg . But i wanted to configure it without deleting!
<CrazyH> Ubuntu 16.04, gnome calssic desktop system. I'm trying to set up vino-server so that it will start up and allow remote desktop sharing BEFORE any user is logged in. However, I'm not super familiar with the software stack that loads, X, the WM , gnome and whatever else. How would I do this? What component do I need to configure? I'm guessing that probably a one liner in the correct file in the correct place would do that job, but
<CrazyH> where would that place be?
<ikonia> CrazyH: if you get the vino-server package there is normally a systemd init script for it that you just need to enable
<CrazyH> I saw on the web that some people were editing a file pertaining to lightdm, but I don't think that applies to me?
<CrazyH> ikonia, vino came installed by default on my system, so how would I deal with that? apt-get install vino-server ( or something similar? )
<ikonia> CrazyH: systemctl list-unit-file --type=service
<ikonia> see if there is a startup script for it
<CrazyH> Unknown operation list-unit-file.
<ikonia> s
<ikonia> unit-files
<CrazyH> ikonia, sorry, none of those commands were valid
<howudodat> just curious if anyone knows of a ppa for libguestfs that has newer than 1.36 (repo version for ubuntu 18.04)
<ikonia> CrazyH: systemctl list-unit-fies
<ikonia> that is valid
<ikonia> --type=service is also valid
<ikonia> (as an argument)
<CrazyH> ikonia, ok, that worked. It gave me a huge list of services. What am I looking for? I didn't see anything obvious while look for "vino"
<ikonia> CrazyH: maybe the package no longer has an init and has to be called via the greeter as you suggeted you'd read the web earlier
<CrazyH> ikonia, that leads to my initial question. Where does that happen? I know VERY little about the graphical interface stack :-/
<CrazyH> all I know is that I'm running ubuntu 16.04 gnome classic desktop
<ikonia> CrazyH: so lightdm is the greeter
<ikonia> CrazyH: so you need to look at the lightdm config (I suspect the docs you're reading online on this will give you a ball park on where to start - then you can ask specific questions)
<ikonia> if the docs are not for the same ubuntu version are you are using, if in doubt, ask
<CrazyH> thanks! :-) I'll look into it
<FurretUber> ikonia: where is this version or documentation? I didn't find it
<ikonia> FurretUber: in the readme on the git site
<ikonia> sorry the install file
<ikonia> not readme
<TJ-> CrazyH: Display Manager (e.g: lightdm) -> greeter (e.g:lightdm-greeter-gtk) -> session (e.g: ubuntu-desktop). The DM controls the X server
<deadrom> hi
<CrazyH> TJ-, so for starting up vino server on boot up ( but with no loging ), would I want to run that using a hook in the greeter?
<deadrom> laptop/nvidia, attached a new display, does 3840x1600@30Hz. display can do up to 75Hz, but how to tell it? I calc'ed cvt for that mode but it won't show up in xrandr after --newmode / --addmode
<TJ-> CrazyH: I'd think it'd need to be started by the DM to hook into the X server before the greeter
<ikonia> TJ-: a basic google shows multiple ways to do this (all a bit weak on the explination if I'm honest) some show it being loaded by the X server, some show it being loaded by the greeter as an "export" of a running display, which from what I can read is because a lot of distro moved to wayland for the greeter
<TJ-> CrazyH: As far as I'm aware vino is integrated with Gnome, and is only usuable after log-in. You might need something like x11vnc for access to the greeter
<TJ-> ikonia: I haven't seen any mention of VNC support for a wayland compositor, have you?
<ikonia> TJ-: nope, hence why it has to be launched after it - again the docs on these threads don't seem strong on factual reasons for this
<CrazyH> TJ-, well, the one exmple that I found did mention x11vnc. CAn I still access that with remmina?
<akem> Vino is too slow here, unusable i suggest try x11vnc if you have troubles. It's much faster but it crashes sometimes...i got it to run in a loop so it restarts automaticly in such case.
<akem> You can access it with any regular vnc client.
<TJ-> CrazyH: x11vnc uses the VNC protocol; you can access it with any VNC client
<TJ-> ikonia: the reasons are architectural; the only way to do work with a wayland compositor currently, last time I checked, was to insert an interposer (which implies losing GPU hardware acceleration of GL). The other option isn't technically feasibly as yet due to design decisions of wayland, and lack of the required support on the proprietary drivers.
<ikonia> TJ-: I'm not a real world user of "remote" desktop services, so bow to you on that
<CrazyH> I'm currently reading this. It's for unbuntu 15.04, but it looks reasonable: http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8984
<TJ-> Wayland was designed to expect hardware to write to; there's no way to proxy the writes to a remote display
<TJ-> ikonia: me neither; I use ssh, but I read the technical discussions occassionally and the code
<TJ-> ikonia: like yesterday, I had to use a PC 25 miles away to write an audio CD. "ssh -Y k3b" :)
<ikonia> TJ-: yeah, sadly, it's just not in my use case
<TJ-> ^^^ that was the first time I've used "ssh -X/Y" ! - everything else I do is in a shell
<TJ-> but it was quickler that trying to figure out the correct way to invoke cdrskin... although later I figured that out too!
<Substring> Hello.I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 with unity, i have lost application menu. Like here in hexchat, i can't edit preferences. Anyone got a solution ?
<TJ-> ikonia: the hardest part was getting an admin assistant at the remote office to find a CD-R and put it in the PC's disc tray... their first attempt they managed to use a DVD-R so had to get someone else to do it
<Substring> fresh install by the way
<shukero> Hello everyone, I'm having a very weird issue with lockscreen and sleep options. Can someone help me?
<shukero> Hi everyone, Whenever I close the lid of my laptop, my computer goes into "sleep" mode, and when I open the lid back up, it displays my lockscreen.
<shukero> Sorry, let me rephrase with the question I have in a single statement
<shukero> Hi everyone, Whenever I close the lid of my laptop, my computer goes into "sleep" mode, and when I open the lid back up, it displays my lockscreen. MY ISSUE IS: I have "lockscreen" turned off, and I have the "#handlelidswitch=ignore" so I need to know why this is happening and how I can fix it so that the lockscreen goes away and my computer doesn't do anything when I close my lid. Can someone help me?
<CrazyH> TJ-, well, x11vnc seems to be up and running at boot up now, but for some reason remmina is having trouble connecting to it properly. Everything seems fine, it finds the connection, asks for the password, then remmina just craps out, drops the connection and hangs up. I don't know why yet
<shukero> Hello everyone, I have lockscreen and sleep turned off in my control panel settings; but for some reason when I close my lid, my computer goes to sleep and the lockscreen meets me when I turn it back on. How do I keep these two things off?
<TJ-> CrazyH: check the logs at both ends for the service(s)
<CrazyH> TJ-,  x11vnc.log says --> rfbProcessClientNormalMessage: read: Connection reset by peer
<CrazyH> TJ-, does remmina even have log files? I can't find one so far
<CrazyH> awesome... it also has a completely useless man page...
<throwthecheese> Can somebody help me with UIM? I compiled UIM with Anthy support, but Anthy does not appear in the drop-down menu
<CrazyH> TJ-, well, I got vncviwer to work. I guess I'll just go with that
<fuxaches> I'm duplicating a ubuntu 18.04.1 machine to eventually replace my aging one... I have pretty much everything setup and working - except Postfix. I use it for mailing php forms. I went through the postfix main.cf file and compared it to my working config and it's identical except for the computer name which is expected. Any help would be appreciated. I don't think it is a postfix issue...
<Platonides> how does it not work?
<Platonides> sorry for the obvious, but you have started postfix, right?
<fuxaches> mail is not sending
<fuxaches> yes  - started
<fuxaches> i added the mail utilities to try and send a message from command line but no go
<fuxaches> the line executes but i never receive the email
<fuxaches> not a complicated setup neither... I am just using Shaw's smart host address to relay
<fuxaches> hmmm, when I try to telnet localhost it says connection refused.... Yet UFW is not running
<imi> hi
<Haunted330> imi we are closed. Sorry
<imi> what do you mean?
<imi> was it a joke?
<Haunted330> Our hours are M-F 6am-10pm, Saturday and Sunday 8am-4pm. Except we operate on weekend hours on major holidays, Christmas Eve, and New Years Eve. We are closed Easter Sunday, Thanksgiving Day, and Christmas Day. Nobody is allowed inside any channels outside of hours other than security.
<Haunted330> sorry, man
<imi> lol ok
<Haunted330> but you will have to leave
<imi> happy thanksgiving to you. here in Europe we don't celebrate thanksgiving. Anyhow I have a question. Feel free not to answer then: what's the difference between virtualbox-quest-x11-hwe and virtualbox-quest-x11 ?
<TJ-> imi: "hwe" implies it comes from the HardWare Enablement stack - a more recent kernel/xorg
<Haunted330> hey guys, we are closed. you will have to leave
<TJ-> !hwe | imi
<ubottu> imi: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Haunted330> unless you are security
<TJ-> Haunted330: stop it please
<Haunted330> even ops are not allowed in here while closed unless they are security
<imi> Haunted330: letmein' or 1==1 -- there you go
<Haunted330> no guys, it is my job to make sure nobody comes in when we are closed
<imi> in case of 17.10 host and 18.04 guest should I go with hwe or not?
<TJ-> imi: it depends on whether you are running the guest with the HWE stack, or not
<imi> in case of a vanilla install, do I?
<Haunted330> Guys, we are closed. You will have to leave.
<Haunted330> ok, all of you coming in, we are closed, you have to leave.
<roracle> hey guys, need some help here: just installed PlayOnLinux and when I start it up, it looks like this https://imgur.com/a/RSTfFT9
<Haunted330> sorry, we are closed
<roracle> this has never happened before, but this is a fresh install
<Haunted330> we will reopen tomorrow at 6am
<roracle> eh? lol
<Haunted330> you will have to leave
<roracle> no, you leave first
<Sir_Andrei> Hi ppl
<Haunted330> I am security
<Haunted330> so no I dont leave
<roracle> I am security
<Haunted330> no youre not
<Sir_Andrei> I'm installing Lubuntu 18.04.1 on a PC and I am trying not to do such a mess with partitions.
<Haunted330> Our hours are M-F 6am-10pm, Saturday and Sunday 8am-4pm. Except we operate on weekend hours on major holidays, Christmas Eve, and New Years Eve. We are closed Easter Sunday, Thanksgiving Day, and Christmas Day.
<Haunted330> You all have to leave
<Sir_Andrei> The situation is: I have Windows 8 and Fedora installed.
<Haunted330> Only security is allowed here outside of business hours
<Haunted330> sorry
<roracle> Haunted330: this is IRC
<Sir_Andrei> When I installed Fedora i let it make it own partition automagically.
<Haunted330> I am well aware of what this is
<Sir_Andrei> It worked, but well, im moving to Ubuntu.
<roracle> and not everyone celebrates those holidays
<Haunted330> well, I just do what they instruct me to
<Haunted330> that is what they pay me for
<Sir_Andrei> Fedora created something that appear on Lubuntu installer as /dev/mapper (I'm modifying partitions manually).
<Haunted330> I need my job
<Haunted330> so I need to enforce the orders
<Sir_Andrei> My question is: It's safe to remove /dev/mapper partitions?
<Sir_Andrei> Idk what they are.
<roracle> but you aren't in a position to enforce anything...
<Haunted330> come back tomorrow at 6am
<Haunted330> roracle I am channel security
<roracle> you come back tomorrow at 6am
<Haunted330> no, my shift is now
<TJ-> Sir_Andrei: /dev/mapper/ is where device-mapper devices for LVM and crypt devices and other are collected
<TJ-> Haunted330: Stop. Now
<Haunted330> my shift goes till 8pm tonight
<Sir_Andrei> Haunted330: Can u stop with that sh*t?
<roracle> thank you
<Haunted330> guys,
<Sir_Andrei> There is people with real problems here you mothe...
<Sir_Andrei> TJ, thx.
<Haunted330> we can help tomorrow
<TJ-> Sir_Andrei: please, just ignore it, and mind your language
<Sir_Andrei> Well, It's safe to remove them?
<roracle> Haunted330: you have no say, you don't have a hammer, so deal with it
<Haunted330> no, you are in my channel
<TJ-> Sir_Andrei: you don't 'remove' nodes under /dev/mapper/ - they represent active devices
<Haunted330> I am in charge of this channel today during my shift
<Sir_Andrei> Even with GParted TJ?
<Sir_Andrei> They doesn't are partitions actually?
<TJ-> Sir_Andrei: these are not partitions, they are logical devices
<roracle> whew, easier to just ignore the guy lol.  i'm glad you're responsive TJ- because my issue is strange... https://imgur.com/a/RSTfFT9
<roracle> it's just POL that is doing this
<Sir_Andrei> Yea, well, I can't remove them with Gparted.
<Haunted330> everybody has to leave now except for security
<TJ-> Sir_Andrei: if there is an LVM logical volume there you can deactivate it with "vgchange -an VGNAME" where VGNAME is the part before the hyphen in a /dev/mapper/vg-lv name
<roracle> Sir_Andrei: i have 0mb partitions that came up when i installed, and it's never happened before on any other distro, it was odd
<roracle> like, between each partition i made for my linux install, it put in 0mb partitions in the hard drive setup
<Haunted330> everybody including those who just came in, we are closed today, you will have to leabe
<Haunted330> *leave
<Sir_Andrei> Ok, that make sense @TJ, I'll deactivate that little girls first.
<TJ-> roracle: I have no idea what PlayOnLinux is supposed to do
<Haunted330> We are closed, you all will have to leave
<roracle> it's a frontend for WINE, it is meant to install the best compatible version of WINE for the program you're installing
<dax> Haunted330: let's not be silly in the support channel, thanks
<roracle> and it can use multiple instances, so it's really helpful
<Haunted330> dax please do not tell me what to do
<roracle> dax: just /ignore him
<roracle> dax: he's been like this since i got here
<Haunted330> I am the security on duty
<dax> Haunted330: don't do silly things and I won't tell you what to do. now, settle down and be both friendly and non-confusing
<sruli> just installed keep getting "/bin/mount: Failed exit code 32" i get it when trying to mount anything, ext4 volumes' ecryptfs, even update-grub has this error in output
<Haunted330> dax, you are forgetting that I am the security user on duty
<dax> Haunted330: good, then you'll know what a security badge looks like
<Haunted330> not that kind of security
<dax> Haunted330: now, are you done?
<sruli> just installed 18.04 ^
<Haunted330> I am not sworn in
<Haunted330> I do not have apprehension rights
<Platonides> that was funny, dax :)
<TJ-> dax: thankyou!
<roracle> dax: wow, good job
<TJ-> sruli: how do you manage it!?
<sruli> TJ-: dont kick a man when he down
<sruli> TJ-: been faffing around all day reducing my lv partition sizes to make place for 18.04 install now i am trying to mount the old lv root, it mounts but this error is driving me crazy, i cant get ecryptfs-recover-private to mount
<TJ-> sruli: aha, so you've changed sizes? sounds like you've broken file-system somewhere
<fuxaches> issue with duplicating postfix on a new machine using ubuntu 18.04 only difference is working machine was installed 18.04.0 then upgraded to 18.04.1 the new machine with postfix not working was installed originally on 18.04.1  - both desktop versions
<sruli> TJ-: no, it gives me same error when mounting other drives that i havnt touched, still mounts and contents are readable
<sruli> TJ-: googling for this exit code only returns results for cifs,samba & nfs mounts
<fuxaches> i can telnet in fine, but smtp will not send an email...
<sruli> TJ-: sudo -i also throws this error code
<qsrmvt> Ok, this is likely a dumb question, but how do I set the Mate login to show more than just the initial user?
<fuxaches> can someone help with a ubuntu 18.04 desktop install using postfix to send php form mail not working on one machine, yet fine on another php and postfix configs are the same... ?
<Sir_Andrei> @TJ, confirmed, there is a logical volume
<Sir_Andrei> But then, how I know its name?
<TJ-> sruli: I'd guess the mount wrapper is getting error code 32 returned by one of its file-system-specific  helpers
<Sir_Andrei> I'm seeing it with GParted.
<TJ-> sruli: you're executing /bin/mount in the new 18.04 installation?
<sruli> TJ-:  no just mount
<roracle> yeah i think i need to be running 18.04, because i'm using 18.10 and things just aren't running properly with WINE :\
<TJ-> sruli: right, but that should be /bin/mount because it is searched on PATH ("which mount")
<sruli> TJ-: found the culprit...
<roracle> alright, going to install the lts release, might switch to Kubuntu for it, too.  gaw, it's hard to use Linux these days :\
<roracle> like it was getting easier and easier, then bam, everything changed
<Emjay79> hello, I've a problem with my Dell Venue 10 pro 5056, I can't hear nothing. Can someone help me?
<sruli> TJ-: in my pam.d/common-session i added a line "session optional pam_exec.so /bin/mount /path/to /path/1" removed that and problem is gone, not sure why that is
<Emjay79> I've 18.10 installed
<sruli> TJ-: will try to ecryptfs-recover-private now, hope it works
<guiver_d> Emjay79: i probably can't help, but has sound ever worked (if not I'd suggest you `lshw -C sound` to list-hardware class=sound to see what is recognized)
<Sir_Andrei> @TJ, done.
<Sir_Andrei> I'd read docs about that topic.
<Sir_Andrei> My first time dealing with LVM.
<Sir_Andrei> lvremove over fedora and now it's gone.
<imi> another question: how do I enable vmx/svm in a virtualbox guest?
<Platonides> you usually can't use virtualization extensions inside a VM
<Platonides> as they are used by the hypervisor
<imi> Platonides: I managed to do so under vmware (so it's possible after all) but now I want to do so under virtualbox
<Platonides> odd
<TJ-> nested virtualisation is a useful tool
<Platonides> maybe VMWare is actually doing it in software
<TJ-> QEMU/KVM supports it too
<Platonides> sure, but the hardware must support that
<TJ-> imi: "Nested AMD-V is functional (although not feature complete). Nested VT-x is still work-in-progress. Hence no major announcement was made. "  https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/4032
<PCatinean> Hey guys, I'm reading this documentation page https://github.com/rook/rook/blob/master/Documentation/ceph-cluster-crd.md and on the device filter it says: A regular expression that allows selection of devices to be consumed by OSDs. If individual devices have been specified for a node then this filter will be ignored. This field uses golang regular expression syntax. For example:
<PCatinean> what does devices mean any way? I have extra hard drives mounted in /dev/disk/by-id/random-stuff-here
<jamin667> Happy thanksgiving Ubuntu! :)
<jamin667> I installed Ubuntu with disk encryption via the installer. Now I'm trying to mount that disk on a different PC to retrieve some files. Is there a documented process for that?
<jamin667> I've tried "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf5 crypthome" and it asks for a passphrase, but it errors out when i give it the passphrase. It says, "No key available with this passphrase."
#ubuntu 2018-11-23
<SuperLag> Is there a way to find out which package installed a certain config file?
<guiver_d> SuperLag: `dpkg -S /path/file` should show what you want
<bencc> Chrome doesn't render utf-8 characters inside a docker ubuntu image. like U+1F601 😁
<bencc> am I missing a font?
<AndyChow888> Either that, or the default fonts you chose in Chrome don't render that character.
<bencc> AndyChow888: I didn't choose a font. I just installed it from http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/
<AndyChow888> What I'm saying is that you can change that default font for one that supports that character, if you do have a font that supports it.
<bencc> on desktop it just work
<bencc> how can I check the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu inside docker container?
<notbobdole> ey guys I've got a multi button mouse that when I double click - seems to regeister as a different mouse click
<notbobdole> single click is fine on the extra buttons
<notbobdole> how do I debug/fix/configure extra mouse buttons?
<AndyChow888> notbobdole, you could use something like sxhkd or Xbindkeys
<de-facto> why is gnome system monitor a snap? it does not work properly...
<notbobdole> AndyChow888, So here is the thing.. The mouse exposes itself as two devices, one with mouse buttons and another as a keyboard with 247 keys. it is programmable what button causes a specific key with the windows software
<hyperknot> hi, on a server the default name servers are set up in /etc/resolv.conf I'd like to set them to 8.8.8.8. resolvconf is not installed. what is the recommened way to do this? Should I install resolvconf?
<sruli> i added 18.04 install (dual boot 16.04 & 18.04) basically i added a few lv's and installed 18.04 in those, in grub i have option to boot 16.04 but it boots 18.04, i need to boot my 16.04, how can i do it? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YSXRgbn3yd/
<AuroraAvenue> Hey anyone know how to set-up this tor snap? https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/tor
<AuroraAvenue> pavlushka, hello old friend :)
<notbobdole> AndyChow888, apt install libratbag piper -- modern way to handle programmable mice
<notbobdole> needs 18.04+ , but works for mice they have in the db
<AuroraAvenue> Anyone!
<AuroraAvenue> Hey anyone know how to set-up this tor snap? I NEED  a guide | https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/tor
<AuroraAvenue> join #freenode
<raub> What is the difference between the php.ini files in /etc/php/7.0/cli/php.ini and /etc/php/7.0/fpm/php.ini?
<raub> I see https://askubuntu.com/questions/356968/find-the-correct-php-ini-file, but, why?
<AuroraAvenue> Hey anyone know how to set-up this tor snap? I NEED  a guide | https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/tor
<AuroraAvenue> !anyone ?
<ubottu> AuroraAvenue: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AuroraAvenue> ow been over an hour & I donot hav security to use Gnu+Linux
<AuroraAvenue> sans/ow/now
<AuroraAvenue> shall just sit here.
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: please only ubuntu questions here
<AuroraAvenue> lotuspsychje, are you a qualified psycho-therapist?
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: feel free to receive your answer in #ubuntu-discuss
<AuroraAvenue> I'll take that as a No, then.
<kgee> I've been having intermittent issues where any audio turns half to static until I restart pulseaudio (and reboot any programs I subsequently want audio from). I've experimented with different audio sources (headphone jack, laptop speakers) and different programs (firefox, amarok) and it is definitely none of the above.
<kgee> how can I get more pulseaudio info to try and troubleshoot further?
<AuroraAvenue> two hours later.
<gonutsfordonuts> hey guys, i just rolled an ubuntu 18.04 server and im adding user accounts. i want the user to set a new password on login so im setting passwd -e {username} but they are being prompted to enter their current password on login, which doesnt exist....what should i be doing here?
<guiver_d> AuroraAvenue: i use tor-browser on my boxes to access fb;  i just grabbed the version listed in software-boutique (it's a great place for some unusual good software - it adds repo's for you if required; and if it's listed there, I trust it - ie. a vetted store)
<AuroraAvenue> guiver_d, I need it tobe a snap! I've already installed tor-the-programme; Now, I just need to configure it? But step-by-step, thanks for the info.
<hartman1986> gonutsfordonuts - To my knowledge, the admin needs to set up an initial password. you do that when you create the account but you can also change the password with the passwd command ie: passwd (user)
<gonutsfordonuts> hartman1986 - for real? like...theres no way to force the user to set it on initial login?
<gonutsfordonuts> without having to retype some nonsense that i have to send to them?
<hartman1986> gonutsfordonuts - Not that I'm aware of.
<gonutsfordonuts> thats pretty bush league
<hartman1986> gonutsfordonuts - You can force them to change it once they login, but they need the password to login first.
<gonutsfordonuts> im not enabling password for login. they authenticate to the server via SSH and a public key provided by them. so they dont need the password to login
<gonutsfordonuts> but it appears I do need to provide them a password because otherwise the system erroneously asks them to supply their current password, which doesnt exist
<gonutsfordonuts> seems pretty buggy
<gonutsfordonuts> seems this wasnt though through very well
<gonutsfordonuts> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ but what do i know
<hartman1986> gonutsfordonuts - try having them just hit enter for the current password and then type their new password when prompted. With the key they are already in the system so that might work.
<gonutsfordonuts> yeah no dice there unfortunately (just tried that myself)
<hartman1986> I've never tried it though
<kgee> so how does gnome/kde automatically log in users on boot? (since that is a standard option)
<kgee> unless the password is stored on disk or some other garbage it sounds like the same procedure you want behind the scenes
<gonutsfordonuts> kgee - no idea...i dont think what im trying to do is that complicated, but ive spent an embarrassing amount of time googling for it/trying to figure it out and coming up empty handed
<gonutsfordonuts> im trying to do this on a headless vanilla 18.04 server and absolutely no luck - but no shortage of quirky and weird behaviour
<kgee> gonutsfordonuts, https://askubuntu.com/questions/281074/can-i-set-my-user-account-to-have-no-password
<kgee> I havent tried this but it looks easy enough?
<kgee> it would be worth testing things locally if you can. that way you can determine if it is a account problem or ssh problem.
<gonutsfordonuts> interesting
<gonutsfordonuts> standby kgee, ill try this out now
<gonutsfordonuts> kgee so that gets me a bit closer!
<kgee> do tell
<gonutsfordonuts> according to that stackoverflow page, this is how you give users passwordless sudo privileges, which seems to work
<gonutsfordonuts> now instead of doing passwd -d {user}, im doing passwd -e {user} which will expire their password. when the user logs in now, they are prompted to set a new password
<gonutsfordonuts> and it all works fine there
<gonutsfordonuts> so they can set their password now on first log in
<kgee> great. I have a feeling there is a catch though
<gonutsfordonuts> would be really nice if i could get them to not have passwordless sudo AND be able to set their password on first login...perhaps i need to understand the /etc/sudoers config file a bit better here
<gonutsfordonuts> this current state is workable though, so thank you for that kgee
<kgee> yeah, passwordless sudo is not great. Are you expecting these users to have sudo at all?
<gonutsfordonuts> ah some of them yes
<gonutsfordonuts> hang tight, im gonna try one thing to give password sudo
<kgee> well heres a gross hack: I'm pretty sure you can create a script that runs on ssh login.
<kgee> if the users log in with elevated permissions I believe you can use those same permissions to revoke themselves
<gonutsfordonuts> haha probably :P
<gonutsfordonuts> sounds tricky
<kgee> or at least run a command to force sudo password
<gonutsfordonuts> OK check this out, here is what im doing wrong
<gonutsfordonuts> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-edit-the-sudoers-file-on-ubuntu-and-centos
<gonutsfordonuts> check out the How To Lock Down Rules section
<gonutsfordonuts> %wheel ALL=(ALL) PASSWD: ALL
<gonutsfordonuts> in the stackoverflow page you posted, they recommend setting NOPASSWD, which is now to get passwordless sudo
<gonutsfordonuts> changing that to PASSWD is password sudo. and (for whatever reason) the user behaviour to set password on first login remains intact
<gonutsfordonuts> this is the state i was shooting for.  thanks for your help kgee :)
<gonutsfordonuts> wouldnt have been able to get here without your suggestion
<kgee> cool, glad I could google the right keywords :D
<gonutsfordonuts> your google fu is stronger then mine
<gonutsfordonuts> i spent at least 20 minutes poking around with nada
<SimonKALI> i use linux terminal and I wanna send files to my project to git including all files and directories
<SimonKALI> i used command cd /home/simon/project
<SimonKALI> git init
<SimonKALI> what next?
<kgee> SimonKALI, what is your remote git repo? github? something else?
<SimonKALI> kgee, github
<kgee> go to your github page, find the 'clone or download' button. there should be a url in there
<gonutsfordonuts> add your remote repo as your origin
<kgee> copy the url, then 'git clone <url>'
<kgee> it should make the repo locally. then you can add files, commit them, then push them to github
<kgee> sounds more like you need git advice than linux advice. there might be better experts elsewhere. maybe #git or something
<gonutsfordonuts> you can also run the following commands: git commit -m "first commit" git remote add origin <the URL of your git repo> git push -u origin master
<kgee> ^what he said. I'm lazy so I go with github-first approach. you can start locally and push to url too though
<gonutsfordonuts> many ways to skin a cat
<kgee> I know like... 5 git commands and somehow still manage. gits crazy powerful
<kgee> just dont ask me to squash/rebase
<gonutsfordonuts> yeah its nuts for sure. every additional thing i learn with git is like "wow i can do so much with this thing" quickly followed up "oh, turns out theres 10 more things i didnt know this tool did"
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it ubuntu related, for discussions come to #ubuntu-discuss
<kgee> well in that case, about an hour and a half ago I came in asking how to get more pulseaudio logs to troubleshoot audio static issues.
<SimonKALI> kgee, I cloned the project and paste files and directiories to this directory
<lotuspsychje> kgee: feel free to re-ask your issue once in a while no problem
<SimonKALI> and now what command should I use
<kgee> you need three commands. "git add ." to add files to repo 'git commit -am "this is my commit message" ' to stage the changes then 'git push origin master' to move it all to github
<kgee> but i have to leave. good luck
<SimonKALI> kgee, when I use git add .
<SimonKALI> fatal: not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git
<gonutsfordonuts> simonKALI: that means the directory you are in is not a valid git repository. it is missing the .git directory.  are you running the command in the right directory?
<SimonKALI> there is .git directory, I cloned it from github
<gonutsfordonuts> what happens if you do git add -A
<SimonKALI> https://pastebin.com/BKtjUjxq
<gonutsfordonuts> cd zfskeleton; git add -A
<gonutsfordonuts> git commit -m "Initial commit"; git push;
<SimonKALI> oo! now is working
<geirha> you just forgot to cd into zfskeleton earlier
<amitkm9204> Hi guys
<lotuspsychje> welcome amitkm9204
<SimonKALI> ok everything works fine now with push
<SimonKALI> but if I wanna just edit some file and send again I have error
<SimonKALI>  ! [rejected]        master -> master (fetch first)
<ubottu> SimonKALI: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SimonKALI> error: failed to push some refs to 'https://gi
<SimonKALI> hint: Updates were rejected because the remote contains work that you do
<SimonKALI> hint: not have locally. This is usually caused by another repository pushing
<SimonKALI> hint: to the same ref. You may want to first integrate the remote changes
<SimonKALI> hint: (e.g., 'git pull ...') before pushing again.
<SimonKALI> how to integrate the remote changes?
<lotuspsychje> SimonKALI: please focus on ubuntu questions only here
<lotuspsychje> no pasting every step
<SimonKALI> lotuspsychje, ok, just this small thing I need to know
<lotuspsychje> SimonKALI: best to ask your question fresh to the channel, with all details, where you stuck
<geirha> you can try git pull to merge the remote changes with your own
<SimonKALI> geirha, git pull origin master
<SimonKALI> ==
<SimonKALI> ??
<geirha> master is typically tracked already, so just ''git pull'' should do
<SimonKALI> and then what should I write in console?
<geirha> git pull
<SimonKALI> and then commit?
<geirha> if it managed to merge ok, you can now push
<SimonKALI> no commit?
<SimonKALI> only push?
<geirha> you already commited, then got the error when pushing
<Hamilton> Is there a way to make Ubuntu's splash-screen at startup change deterministicly? Now it's like a gif animation with 5 circles with the circles being filled up in an animation. I want to make the progress of the splash-screen have a meaning.
<SimonKALI> geirha, I got from terminal: Everything up-to-date
<SimonKALI> but when I check on website is not updated
<geirha> ok, make sure you commited all the stuff you wanted to commit then
<guiver_d> Hamilton: it sounds like you're asking about the plymouth (graphic that hides text messages for default linux) - you can select a different plymouth screen, but I'm not aware of more than that sorry
<Hamilton> guiver_d, yeah...so there are text messages being hifdden...
<guiver_d> if you use grub (most of us do), you can hit <E> for edit, remove the 'quiet splash' & see the default (no plymouth) - you'll see all linux kernel & boot messages (useful for diagnostics, but some errors are normal, eg. no hibernate-image found means a cold boot - so error message is expected!)  the plymouth screen hides this, and it's what I believe you meant in your question.  your plymouth screen can be changed
<Hamilton> this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/415169/readable-boot-messages-on-plymouth
<Hamilton> guiver_d, thanks
<SimonKALI> geirha, I edited one file
<SimonKALI> and used git pull origin master
<SimonKALI> and I got Already up to date.
<SimonKALI> and used: git push
<SimonKALI> and the changes are not on github website
<geirha> ah so you never commited the changes to the edited file?  use ''git add fileyouedited''  to stage the changes. You can now view the changes about to be commited with ''git diff --staged'', then finally run ''git commit'' to actually commit the changes
<SimonKALI> geirha, now is working, thank you very very much :)
<Skyrider> Ey everyone
<Skyrider> Was hoping someone could help me out.. wanted to upgrade my system today, and got this nice little error list: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TknmkfkWHg/
<Skyrider> Running on ubuntu 18.04 btw.
<hartman1986> Skyrider: try these commands: sudo apt-get autoclean sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get clean
<discovered> dpkg -i file --root="/home/user/appl" is not the correct command to install and changing the different directory? I just don't want to install downloaded pacakge as root
<Skyrider> hartman1986: Same errors I'm afraid
<hartman1986> Skyrider: ok, lets try sudo apt-get -f install
<Skyrider> Same results.
<hartman1986> hmm.
<Skyrider> Even "dpkg --configure -a" doesn't work
<hartman1986> Skyrider: If I'm reading your log right it's python3 that has gotten borked. I would try uninstalling it then reinstalling it.
<Skyrider> Meh.
<ducasse> Skyrider: try 'dpkg -P sosreport' first, then try upgrading again
<Skyrider> Already ran the remove command :p
<Skyrider> Thanks though :)
<ducasse> did you do that before the paste you posted?
<Skyrider> After.
<Skyrider> Wanted to fix it without the need to remove / reinstall it.
<Skyrider> Oddly enough, when I removed python from my system python 3.6.7 remained installed and everything works again.
<Skyrider> Linux can be a weird OS when it comes to errors :-\
<hartman1986> That is odd..
<Skyrider> Guess its because 3.7.1 was also installed.
<hartman1986> makes sense
<Skyrider> Well, appreciate the help nontheless :)
<hartman1986> Welcome.
<ducasse> Skyrider: try installing sosreport again, that should install the file apt complains about
<Skyrider> Not sure what that did :p
<Skyrider> Said reading database, and this -> Purging configuration files for sosreport (3.5-1ubuntu3.18.04.1) ...
<ducasse> did upgrade work after installing it?
<Skyrider> ducasse: After I removed python from my system with apt-get remove python3, everything worked again as it should have.
<troozers> Hi, can anyone help with a weird problem that's started happening with my Ubuntu 18.10 desktop; it just seems to lose the network card and launching apps doesn't do anything.  I can still use the mouse, I can still look at System Settings, etc., but everything else is a no-go.  Managed to capture the syslog just as the system went into one of these dives; https://pastebin.com/4T5m1n01
<troozers> ...and then about 5-10 minutes later the network card re-appears and things slowly come back to normal O_o
<troozers> https://pastebin.com/2BjeC59x
<the_last> I can't resolve hostnames on my network, primarily trying to resolve two ubuntu machines. They both have their network interface (gateways) pointed to my modem IP, and their DNS set as my modem IP. DHCP is enabled and I've assigned static IP's to their mac addresses in my modem. My modem has its dns set to googles (8.8.8.8). Whenever I try and resolve the hostnames from either machine I just get unknown host. Does anyone know where to
<the_last> begin troubleshooting this? I must be doing something stupid.
<ddoobb> Hey guys is converting Ubuntu to a rolling release as described here (https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ubuntu-rolling-release/) usable? Has anyone tried it here?
<troozers> unless your modem also acts as a DNS server as well, and registers DHCP assigned IP addresses to hostnames within the DNS server, you won't be able to resolve the internal clients
<the_last> troozers, ah okay, thank you. Given me more to work with :)
<troozers> no problem :)
<ducasse> the_last: you can enter them into /etc/hosts if you can't have the router host entries for them
<guiver_d> ddoobb: my mirror doesn't have a 'devel' release - the current development is called 'disco'
<troozers> yep, good point ducasse
<guiver_d> ddoobb: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/devel/ shows a devel; if you use main archive it may work!
<the_last> Trying to come up with some semi-automated solution ducasse. I've got a NAS that has a DNS server module, so might try install that. To both of you: I take it once I have that set up I'd then point my linux machines dns to the NAS ip address? Or would you point the modem DNS to the NAS ip address and the NAS to 8.8.8.8? -- sorry, I realize this is pretty non-ubuntu specific.
<ducasse> ddoobb: ubuntu is not rolling release, though
<guiver_d> ddoobb: the article also assumes you have a very clean (no ppa; no additions) sources.list file
<troozers> the_last: personally i point the modem dns to 8.8.8.8 (it doesn't need to resolve internal clients) and clients to NAS.  Just make sure you NAS DNS Server has a forwarder to 8.8.8.8 configured
<the_last> troozers, great, thanks a lot. I'
<the_last> I'll give that a crack*.
<troozers> (so that they can resolve external hostnames)
<troozers> I have pretty much the same configuration on my home system,
<troozers> Can anyone help with a weird issue affecting my ubuntu 18.10 desktop, soon after boot-up it seems to lose its network card and launching apps becomes impossible.  Did capture the syslog at the point it did this; https://pastebin.com/4T5m1n01
<ddoobb> whats a good rolling release distro where packages get updated as soon as the people making them release updates?
<TomyWork> you mean one with fresh bugs every day? definitely not ubuntu :)
<TomyWork> except for the unstable branch
<guiver_d> ddoobb: that's off-topic here, we only support Ubuntu & official Ubuntu flavors !
<ducasse> ddoobb: ask that in ##linux, we only support ubuntu
<ddoobb> alright
<TomyWork> but consider whether you need immediate updates to all or even most package
<TomyWork> s
<ddoobb> Does 18.10 ship with  LibreOffice 6.10?
<TomyWork> no idea, but there's probably a PPA for it if it doesn't
<guiver_d> ddoobb: https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/libreoffice
<troozers> Just launched libreoffice on my 18.10 and it shows "Version: 6.1.2.1"
<ddoobb> Oh yeah 6.1, that's it, thanks troozers
<TomyWork> i was gonna say there is no 6.10 ^^
<ddoobb> I'm just gonna update to 18.10 for now
<ddoobb> I like LTS but being stuck with old software for two years is not cool
<troozers> is it possible to disable the fwupd service on 18.10?
<ddoobb> So I am updating to 18.10 from 18.04 and it says one of the packages I installed with a ppa (openfoam6) is going to be removed. What can I do about that? Does that mean it won't be possible to install it on 18.10? It's not removing some other packages I also installed with ppas
<guiver_d> ddoobb: let it remove the PPA; you can always put it back after do-release-upgrade (ideally you replace the ppa with the cosmic version if you do need it)
<ddoobb> guiver_d openfoam6 only seems to have a ppa for bionic. Can I still install it on cosmic?
<Faults> Yeah, I just checked that Bionic is latest officially supported
<Faults> So you might have problems... but if it works OK then again when 19.04 comes it can cause again problems.
<ddoobb> Sigh...I don't want to upgrade if it's not going to work on 18.10 since openFOAM not running on windows is one of the major reasons I even have Ubuntu
<guiver_d> ddoobb: it would depend on the dependencies of whatever you want from the ppa.  I don't know  (could be yes, could be no, you'd have to check deps of package..)
<troozers> Ubuntu 18.04 is LTS (and as of a few weeks back VERY long term support)
<Faults> Yeah... I wonder what happens on 2028 when I do apt-get dist-upgrade from 18.04 to 28.04 :D
<the_last> I've got entries in /etc/resolv.conf that I can't figure out where they're coming from. I've checked /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf/resolv.conf.d/base (which is empty). my interfaces file has 192.168.1.2, but somehow the resolv.conf still has 8.8.8.8, any idea where else that could be coming from?
<tarzeau> the_last: systemd resolvd
<tarzeau> the_last: google home phoning spyware
<tarzeau> google gets all your dns queries with 8.8.8.8 or 4.4.4.4
<guiver_d> Faults: do-release-upgrade only jumps you to the next LTS; so it'd be 18.04 -> 20.04, then do it again to 22.04 .....  I suspect that won't be changed; so you'll be penalized more if you wait longer.. :)
<lotuspsychje> guiver_d: i think he refers to the 18.04 10y support
<blackflow> and you have to pay for it.
<lotuspsychje> Faults: 18.04 lts having 10y support doesnt mean there will be a gap of 10y too
<discovered> search for adobe premier pro alternative in ubuntu. Any recommendation?
<lotuspsychje> !info openshot | discovered
<ubottu> discovered: openshot (source: openshot-qt): create and edit videos and movies (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-2build2 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 17 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info flowblade | discovered
<ubottu> discovered: flowblade (source: flowblade): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (bionic), package size 4892 kB, installed size 18961 kB
<discovered> thanks lotuspsychje ! i will try these app :)
<discovered> Blender is not a video editor?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, what you recommend for desktop recorder?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: kazam or recordmydesktop
<lotuspsychje> discovered: blender is more a CAD alternate
<discovered> oh i see
<INSANU> need help with an issue, i had nvidia drivers installed from the repo. After sometime I installed new drivers from the .run that nvidia provides. Now, during boot I get the message: Failed to start Nvidia Persistence Daemon
<lotuspsychje> INSANU: nvidia drivers are best installed from the official repos, or the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> INSANU: what shows: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<INSANU> bcmwl-kernel-source and nvidia-driver-390
<INSANU> lotuspsychje: =)
<blackflow> INSANU: you broke it, now you get to keep the pieces. that .run should have un-installation capabilities. uninstall it, reboot (it should use in-kernel nouveau) and then use official Ubuntu packages, incl. the PPA
<discovered> hehe. I don't see the kazam tray icon anywhere of gnome panel :(
<INSANU> but i'd like to use the latest driver, isnt possible?
<discovered> can't stop recording
<blackflow> INSANU: you can use the ones from the graphics-drivers PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> discovered: did you specify a stop recording hotkey?
<discovered> Where i need to do that? In Preferences?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: holdon im gonna install it too, cause there were gnome indicator bugs on other packages
<discovered> oo
<lotuspsychje> discovered: i have the indicator icon in the right upper corner
<lotuspsychje> discovered: clicking icon gives me start, pauze,stop
<discovered> I don't see indicator here. I am on gnome-desktop
<lotuspsychje> discovered: gnome shell or gnome vanilla?
<discovered> gnome vanilla
<lotuspsychje> discovered: ah ok, i havent played with vanilla for long time, do you have other working indicators?
<discovered> all i see is sound icon, workspace, network manager. not the kazam icon around there
<lotuspsychje> discovered: maybe you need a gnome extension, to unhide your indicators
<lotuspsychje> discovered: but im not sure on this for vanilla
<discovered> not sure what extension i need. After long time i am back to gnome
<INSANU> blackflow: how do I add this?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, SUPER-CTRL-F worked :)
<discovered> lotuspsychje, what is the difference between gnome-shell and vanilla?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: gnome vanilla is the 'classic' version of gnome shell, thats what you wanted right
<blackflow> INSANU: the page I linked has instructions.
<discovered> lotuspsychje, you mean old style gnome is vanilla?
<INSANU> blackflow: thanks =)
<lotuspsychje> discovered: yes, you installed this manual yesterday because you didnt like gnome-shell right? thought you knew?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, no. I just wanted to install Gnome. asked here. and someone told me to install vanilla. I just wanted to have original gnomee :)
<lotuspsychje> discovered: thats what vanilla is yes, without the ubuntu tweaked gnome
<discovered> oh then i am in right track hah
<lotuspsychje> discovered: i wonder why kazam indicator doesnt show there
<lotuspsychje> discovered: can you make a screenshot plz?
<discovered> sure
<discovered> lotuspsychje, http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1542972316.png
<lotuspsychje> discovered: no other indicators on that unfold on the left?
<discovered> No
<discovered> Nothing there of kazam
<lotuspsychje> ok weird
<adikwok> dear seniors, hello,
<adikwok> how to choose apps to be installed in ram with preload for faster loading?
<adikwok> i need libre office and thunderbird, to be loaded faster when i click the apps.
<discovered> lotuspsychje, It is developed only for Ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: not sure how vanilla works, can you do another test and install qbittorrent plz? this should also use an indicator in the right corner
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<discovered> lotuspsychje, i installed! It comes to my Plank Docker. No indicator
<lotuspsychje> discovered: ok that can mean 2 things, or you need an indicator package, or there's a vanilla gnome bug on indicators
<discovered> I see many package just crash. REported two crash already. Now flowblade ! :(
<discovered> why everything keep crashing?
<discovered> recordmydesktop also crash? What am i doing wrong?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: what does the crashes say?
<discovered> segfault
<discovered> I am just clicking send report to ubuntu group
<discovered> lotuspsychje, For the indicator i need something like? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/779/clipboard-indicator/
<lotuspsychje> discovered: no, that to copy from clipboard
<lotuspsychje> discovered: what i think you need, is the indicator area itself, so indicators can showup
<discovered> lotuspsychje, found a extension. It works now : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1031/topicons/
<lotuspsychje> discovered: ah, great find and tnx for the feedback
<discovered> :)
<discovered> lotuspsychje, perhaps qbittorrent is better than transmission ... right?
<discovered> i see it has some more options than transmission. I used qtorrent before
<lotuspsychje> discovered: its about personal likings, the users choice
<mdih> hi is it possible to know what process that's making '/dev/shm'? we are running docker (17.05.0-ce) and kubernetes 1.8 on ubuntu 16.04 (4.4.0-138-generic). and for some reason it's spawning around 30k `/dev/shm` :(
<blackflow> mdih: spawning where?
<mdih> on the host it self, like on the worker node
<mdih> example: # mount | grep -i 'shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs' | wc -l   , returns 30271
<blackflow> mdih: uh those are (bound) mounts then, of ONE /dev/shm
<blackflow> mdih: pastebin an example of one or two of them?
<elfranne> trying to find any document about source.list entries deb-amd64 and deb-all
<elfranne> anyone has some ressources about it ?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | elfranne
<ubottu> elfranne: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<blackflow> elfranne: the sources.list(5) manpage explains those
<mdih> blackflow: okay, just a sec, thanks for the reply by the way
<mdih> blackflow: is this what you need? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rJkDhXzfwZ/
<mdih> am not sure which process is doing it or is it done inside a container. is it possible to know the process id making it?
<blackflow> mdih: yes but isn't what I was expecting. is this on the host or container?
<mdih> on the host it self. where docker and kubelet is installed
<elfranne> blackflow, i saw this but there is no mention of deb-all deb-amd64 but only deb and deb-src
<blackflow> mdih: and I'm guessing you don't have 30k containers there? no idea what created those, and by the looks of it, I'm guessing they're all namespaced which isn't immediately visible
<mdih> blackflow, yeah only 12 containers :( am guessing that maybe this is caused by one of them? about the namespace is it possible to know which namespace? sorry for a noob question :(
<blackflow> elfranne: I'm not really sure what you're talking about. you're not talking about the arch(itecture) config option?
<blackflow> mdih: no idea. I tend to stay miles away from docker.
<Azukawa> Hello friends, im in dire need of your help
<mdih> blackflow: ah it's okay. thanks for the help nonetheless
<elfranne> blackflow, it s a arch thing but can t find any info about it, it s basicaly an entry source.list that looks like: deb-amd64 https://repo.com/ubuntu bionic main
<Azukawa> i download this beta version of lmms software, and it was an .appimage file. now i wanted it to my start menu/launcher next to my other audio programs. so i watch this tutorial on youtube, download a app caled menulibre, get the lmms12.appimage to my launcher only to find that all my other audio software are nowhere to be found anymore
<blackflow> elfranne: that's not a valid entry afaik. it can be only deb or deb-src, but arch= can be amd64, all (default iirc), etc...
<Azukawa> i cant find them with search. If i go to the appstore/software store, i can see that they are installed, but cant find them anywhere
<elfranne> blackflow, then it s an undocumented thing because it s working fine but want to find what the different options are
<BluesKaj> Azukawa, run alsamixer in the console, it'll show, also pavucontrol if installed
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol  is agui
<Azukawa> BluesKaj, thank you for your advice! What will the alsa mixer show?
<BluesKaj> az just type alsmixer in the console , it's self explanatory
<BluesKaj> Azukawa,^
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
 * BluesKaj gets more coffee
<Azukawa> well thats a mixer allright, but where are my apps? i cant find them anywhere
<blackflow> elfranne: look into the source code, if you can find it.
<blackflow> elfranne: https://salsa.debian.org/apt-team/apt    and no mention of "deb-amd64" in the source code, by grep. it's invalid. if it "works" it works by ignoring the entry.
<BluesKaj> Azukawa, which desktop ?
<Azukawa> Ubuntu studio
<BluesKaj> so that's gnome 2 ?
<Azukawa> i guess so?
<elfranne> blackflow, i ll try to get more info about it. It actually works because it s the only entry providing this packages.
<blackflow> elfranne: is this Ubuntu?
<elfranne> yes
<BluesKaj> Azukawa, https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/
<blackflow> elfranne: I doubt that.   "E: Type 'deb-amd64' is not known on line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"  is what I get on Bionic.
<Azukawa> BluesKaj, thank you. Im not sure what information you want mee to look up on that website
<elfranne> blackflow, it works on 16.04.
<elfranne> blackflow, but i ll try to get more info ... thanks for the help
<blackflow> elfranne: I _seriously_ doubt that.
<BluesKaj> there should be a reference there how to find your applications in the panel, i'm not a gnome user , Azukawa
<BluesKaj> Azukawa, also there's a #ubuntu-studio chatroom
<Azukawa> ill go check that out, thank you BluesKaj!
<INSANUX> I removed the nvidia.run drivers from my machine and installed the graphics drivers from the graphics ppa with apt-get install nvidia-driver-415, but it seems that my X is not being able to use the driver, when I call for nvidia-settings I get an "ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system" and the module nvidia seems to exist with lsmod
<BluesKaj> INSANUX, using nouveau then I presume
<INSANUX> probably, well, I don't know exactly what to do..
<BluesKaj> do you have a desktop or?
<lotuspsychje> INSANUX: your graphics card chipset please?
<INSANUX> desktop
<INSANUX> it's a gtx 1080
<lotuspsychje> INSANUX: try the 396 version from the graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> INSANUX: wivh driver does your system reccomend? ubuntu-drivers list ?
<lotuspsychje> wich
<INSANUX> bcmwl-kernel-source nvidia-driver-390 nvidia-driver-410 nvidia-driver-396 nvidia-driver-415
<blackflow> ubuntu-drivers list doesn't really do proper recommendations. one should look at nvidia.com what's the recommended driver version, though I suspect 415 should work fine for gtx 1080
<INSANUX> X -configure is using nouveau as the driver, i suppose i am missing something
<BluesKaj> isn't the 415 somewhat bleeding edge ?
<BluesKaj> INSANUX, make sure dkms is installed
<blackflow> INSANUX: did you do exactly as initially suggested? used .run uninstall function, rebooted so no nvidia proprietary driver is installed, then installed from a package?
<INSANUX> blackflow: yeah, i did follow your instructions =)
<INSANUX> BluesKaj: it is installed
<BluesKaj> ok
<INSANUX> xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-415 is also installed
<INSANUX> if I try to install 410 as its a long term support
<INSANUX> what do I need to do?
<INSANUX> I suppose that remove the last installed driver, apt-get remove nvidia* ?
<blackflow> INSANUX: can you pastebin the Xorg log? /var/log/Xorg.0.log   if it's running as root, otherwise ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<lotuspsychje> INSANUX: sudo apt purge nvidia* makes you fallback to nouveau
<INSANUX> https://pastebin.com/ciAcj1FM
<INSANUX> thats the log
<INSANUX> grepping for nvidia seems it cant load the module nvidia
<blackflow> INSANUX: does this return anything?  find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -name 'nvidi*'
<INSANUX> - /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-uvm.ko /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-drm.ko /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-modeset.ko /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/nvidia /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/kernel/drivers/video/fbdev/nvidia /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/kernel/drivers/video/fbdev/nvidia/nvidiaf
<blackflow> INSANUX: and can you pastebin  `dmesg | grep nvidia`?
<INSANUX> https://pastebin.com/nuQDinZy
<blackflow> INSANUX: right, look at the version mismatch errors. I'd recommend you to purge all installed nvidia packages, reboot to make sure you're using nouvau and tehre aren't any leftovers, THEN install from the packge.
<INSANUX> will try that
<INSANUX> thanks for helping me
<Azukawa> ok i found out that its a bug related to using menulibre on ubuntu studio
<Azukawa> fixed it using software called alacarte
<BluesKaj> Azukawa, good to know
<BluesKaj>  I wonder which kernel INSANUX is using if modeset wants the 390 driver
<INSANUX> 4.15.0-39-generic
<blackflow> BluesKaj: it doesn't WANT. there's multiple modules installed
<BluesKaj> yeah, but the 390 is prominent there and the 4.15 kernel is a bit old iirc
<blackflow> it's THE kernel in Bionic
<blackflow> for the next.... 10 years :)
<BluesKaj> yeah sure
<blackflow> purge all, install just one package. On Bionic there's a bit of a mess with those, as package name changed from nvidia-<version> to nvidia-driver-<version>, which borked upgrades and required purge.  in this case, there was some additional mess with upstream .run installer being used
<blackflow> (and also in this case there's a change from default bionic repo to the PPA for nvidia.... purge purge purge purge! then install cleanly just one ;) )
<INSANUX> I did purge everything, but I still got some crap in /lib/modules
<INSANUX> like /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-modeset.ko /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/nvidia /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/kernel/drivers/video/fbdev/nvidia /lib/modules/4.15.0-39-generic/kernel/drivers/video/fbdev/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<INSANUX> maybe I can delete those on hand
<blackflow> INSANUX: taht'd be from that .run .  yeah, I'd delete them by hand. re-installing proper package will install proper modules.
<blackflow> (lessons learned I hope, never install software from unsactioned sources (meaning software that's not in official repos, PPAs, or snaps))
<pragomer> lightning addon for thunderbird 60.2.1 is in english ... how can I set it to german?
<blackflow> ((as root, ie. messing system files))
<TJ-> Hmmm, I've hit an interesting roadblock. Renamed the root LV and it causes "update-grub" to fail since the mount table (and kernel cmdline) still show the old name
<blackflow> pragomer: see bug #545778
<ubottu> bug 545778 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "xul-ext-lightning is only available in English" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545778
<INSANUX> awesome, everything is fixed
<INSANUX> thanks blackflow
<blackflow> yw
<BluesKaj> INSANUX, the nvidia website driver only works until the next driver or kernel upgrade
<pragomer> oh ok.. so its a bug.. then i am going to use just gnome calender so setup with google kalender
<acos> Hi
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> see this "What's new in Ubuntu" popup, how can I completely remove it?
<gordonjcp> it pops up for every newly-created user
<gordonjcp> or is the answer just to tell everyone "keep clicking next until it goes away" and hope it doesn't confuse them?
<tchakatak> Hello community. I'm currently using i3 on xorg, and i was wondering if a DM such as GDM was really helpfull or if i should use a .xinitrc ? (trying to be as minimalist as possible on this system)
<blackflow> tchakatak: you mean startx from the console? for that you need either suid xorg or fiddle with permissions for input/output /dev(ices). I'd just use a DM and have it sort all that out properly.
<_nedR> <rant> As someone who has used ubuntu on and off for a decade+ i must say that ubuntu keeps getting worse and worse. During the last 3 hours, every step of the way , gnome/ubuntu has been unhelpful, blocking, frustrating, stupid. Even the simplest things gnome seems to be no longer able to do without drama. I find myself wishing for features that existed during 10.04. That was the last ubuntu that i actually enjoyed truly using, Gnome3orwhatever is so bad
<_nedR> it makes me miss unity. </rant>
<blackflow> _nedR: you can still install unity.
<_nedR> how the hell do you create a encrypted 7z in ubuntu 18.04
<blackflow> it's just not a default DE any more, 'sall. keyword: default.
<tchakatak> blackflow: exactly. but i was actually wondering if the memory consumption could get lower by starting x with a shellscript and then initiating the wm with .xinitrc
<blackflow> tchakatak: I don't think a DM adds any significant memory overhead. TIAS, tho'
<blackflow> (and there's also LightDM if you're really worried about that)
<_nedR> blackflow, thanks... unity had actually good stuff, even though it was frustrating at times. gnome is the same frustration without any of the perks. But the idea of installing unity and dealing with all the pandora box of issues that will unfurl just fills me with a existential terror.
<tchakatak> blackflow: i'l check that out then :)
<blackflow> _nedR: which is not really the fault of the distro. Gnome is a PoS that's getting worse and worse over time but thankfully you've got many options to choose from.
<_nedR> Am currently on a liveusb. I cant create an encrypted 7z
<blackflow> _nedR: install p7zip-full package, if it's not already installed, and use the 7z command line. see the manpage or examples online for encryption.
<blackflow> _nedR: also you can use File Roller directly, I see it still has options to encrypt.
<bmomjian> Has anyone successfully used Windows registry setting RealTimeIsUniversal for a dual-boot system with Ubuntu?  I have found many web pages explaining how to configure it but can't get it working. Where would I ask for help on this?
<blackflow> bmomjian: in #windows. Windows registry and Windows' problems with tracking time have nothing to do with Ubuntu. That said, you can reverse and use timedatectl in Ubuntu to designate the clock as local.
<bmomjian> Yeah, I don't want to mess with Ubunty since that is what I use 99% of the time.  If someone said "I used to use this all the time but it stopped working" or something, that would have indicated I wasn't crazy.  Anyway, will ask there.
<blackflow> bmomjian: there's nothing to it, really. it's only the question of what time is tracked by the hardware clock. the linux/unix standard is that hw is UTC and then use you timezone settings to show local time. In windows, the hw by default is in local time. how to change that, I don't know, but that's the core of the issue.
<blackflow> and fwiw, when I used to dual boot with windows many years ago, I wouldn't bother with it. didn't care that time in windows was off. I used it for games only anyway.
<bmomjian> Agreed on games.  :-)   Anyway, I don't want to bother others with this Windows issue but if someone wants to IM me privately I can ask more questions.  It is good to know people are using it successfully here.  Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !pm | bmomjian
<ubottu> bmomjian: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<bmomjian> I don't think I should ask here.  Ubuntu is operating properly and sanely by storing the CMOS in UTC.
<TJ-> I need some sneaky ideas to fool update-grub>grub-mkconfig>grub-probe into using a different device-name for the root-fs (having done an LV rename). I've tried bind-mounts of alternative /proc/cmdline and /proc/mounts
<ioria> TJ-, just an idea : https://askubuntu.com/questions/765058/how-do-you-rename-the-volume-group-that-contains-the-root-volume-in-lvm
<TJ-> That doesn't address grub unfortunately. I'm just about to try having a 2nd symlink under /dev/mapper/ with the old name to the actual ../dm-1 device
<TJ-> nope, that neither! Hmmmph. I've been trying to figure out the grub-probe source but this aspect is particularly obfuscated
<TJ-> It is getting from something 'live' but I cannot think of anything else other than /proc/cmdline, /proc/mounts
<TJ-> I guess it must be calling the mount syscall rather than reading /proc/mounts etc
<TJ-> Ahhh, I know, I won't! I'll just sed -i 's///' /boot/grub/grub.cfg... then run update-grub on the next reboot
<TJ-> OK, found a nasty hack to do it. Edit /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig, and temporarily change the line GRUB_DEVICE="`${grub_probe} --target=device /`" so / is /mnt/rootfs and then "sudo mount /dev/mapper/VG-LV /mnt/rootfs" ... run "sudo update-grub" then remove the change from grub-mkconfig.
<ioria> TJ-, that's good
<TJ-> that is really annoying though, and not a great bug
<TJ-> especially as the path it detects for the root-fs is a symlink; if it returned the actual device-mapper node /dev/dm-1 it would always work
<redlegion> anyone know how i might fix dns leaks in ubuntu with openvpn?
<redlegion> the openvpn-resolved script doesn't seem to be doing anything
<TJ-> redlegion: which ubuntu release? resolved has been dropped in favour of systemd-resolved recently
<redlegion> 18.190
<redlegion> ergh, 18.10, TJ-
<TJ-> redlegion: this may help: https://serverfault.com/questions/732317/openvpn-and-systemd-resolved
<redlegion> yeah, that's the script i'm trying to get to work, but dnsleaktest is telling me that it's not doing what it's supposed to in the slightest
<redlegion> even though log output states otherwise
<redlegion> <14>Nov 23 10:21:15 update-systemd-resolved: Adding IPv4 DNS Server 1.1.1.1
<redlegion> dnsleaktest says that entry is a bitter lie
<redlegion> TJ-: do i have to force an update with resolvectl or something?
<MarkusDBX> Docker-ce from docker.com vs the native packages, which should I use? Does it matter?
<TJ-> redlegion: the openvpn DNS may only be set to do on-link domains
<redlegion> TJ-: thanks, i'll dig around to see if defining dhcp-option DNS client-side changes it
<redlegion> erp, i have it defined client-side and server-side already
<TJ-> redlegion: "systemd-resolve --status" should give an overview of what is set
<platzhirsch> Tried to tunnel through a paid WiFi Hotspot using my VPN which listens on UDP port 53, the setup works but in the WiFi I get: LS Error: client->client or server->server connection attempted from  … is it possible that the router inspects the UDP packets and drops non DNS requests?
<redlegion> TJ-: yes, i see settings for each interface, but the global settings remain the same
<TJ-> redlegion: also, if you're using Network Manager then "nmcli" gives a summary of DNS config at the end of its output
<TJ-> redlegion: /etc/resolv.conf points to the systemd-resolved stub resolver on 127.0.0.53 ?
<redlegion> yes
<xdruppi> hello can someone give me advice on this? I'm going to switch from Windows to Ubuntu indefinetly and I don't know if I should pick LTS or regular version ,I know their differences but I'm still in doubt.
<xdruppi> which one is more convenient?
<tchakatak> xdruppi: LTS are long term support, not the other one
<xdruppi> tchakatak: I know
<tchakatak> On lts you will only have security update, and bug fix, no new features
<redlegion> TJ-: this looks promising: https://goyoambrosio.com/2018/06/Preventing-DNS-Leaks-in-VPNs/
<xdruppi> tchakatak: I like newer packages, but I also appreciate stability, is regular version much more troublesome than LTS?
<tchakatak> then dont take the LTS
<tchakatak> but you cant have both. LTS are generally more stable than the latest.
<xdruppi> tchakatak: i think I'm going to use Ubuntu 18.10 until current cycle ends, and if I feel uncomfortable with that, I'll switch to LTS
<xdruppi> tchakatak: thanks
<tchakatak> xdruppi: is the computer a working / business machine ?
<xdruppi> tchakatak: it's just my personal computer, nothing that could disrupt my workplace
<tchakatak> then the latest should be fine :)
<xdruppi> tchakatak: btw, does regular version come every 6 months? if so should I switch ASAP when it comes out or wait until current version cycle ends?
<TJ-> redlegion: that infers your openvpn config is setting a link-specific search domain. Prevent that, and it should work. You should not need to specifically set a "~."
<TJ-> redlegion: I've got 2 VPNs here, wireguard and openvpn up. neither has a "DNS Domain" reported for their link by systemd-resolve --status
<jeffree> how do I bring up the grub menu when timeout=0?
<tchakatak> xdruppi: generally yes, .04 and .10
<TJ-> jeffree: tap Esc very fast indeed!!
<redlegion> hm
<TJ-> redlegion: I'm guessing your openvpn link does have a DNS DOMAIN reported?
<redlegion> yes
<xdruppi> tchakatak: oh ok so it is recommended to update asap, alright, btw do i need to reinstall everything or simply run the updater?
<TJ-> redlegion: right, so that is the cause
<jeffree> TJ-: thanks, I'll try it
<tchakatak> xdruppi: if you upgrade to a .10 to a .04, you will have to wait to the .10.1 or the .04.1
<tchakatak> But generally remember than a new thing can have a lot of bugs
<redlegion> TJ-: the funny thing is i get the same result with 'dhcp-option DOMAIN-ROUTE .' as without.
<jeffree> didn't work
<jeffree> how do I bring up the grub menu when timeout=0?
<jeffree> without changing the timeout
<jeffree> ubuntu 18.04, since it seems there are multiple answers on the internet
<tchakatak> jeffree: edit the /etc/default/grub
<jeffree> no
<TJ-> jeffree: tap Esc is the only way, or if it is BIOS, hold down shift key
<TJ-> jeffree: if you've set timeout to 0 then you need to change that to giv etime for grub to detect your key-press
<brainwash> shift key is the answer
<TJ-> brainwash: only on BIOS, not on UEFI
<jeffree> I admit that I don't know how the related hardware and software works but is it not possible to have software detect if a key is depressed?
<redlegion> oh wow
<redlegion> apparently this is a known bug (https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6076)
<TJ-> jeffree: As I've told you, it does! but when you set the timeout to 0 you've got to have the key being pressed in a very short window of time. Increase the timeout and you've got more change
<jeffree> TJ-: no, what I mean is a key is held down, in the tiniest fraction of a second, can software not detect that?
<redlegion> TJ-: thanks for the help
<jeffree> of course having to play a game of 'hit this key in this tiny window' would not be a solution any sane person would choose
<jeffree> so you just detect a key held down, if physically possible
<tchakatak> jeffree: just, why not increase the timeout by 1 sec ?
<myself> Okay, so this is a dumb question, but when I'm in Ubuntu Software and search for something like 'inkscape', I see two results. Same icon, different description, very slightly different versions. Wth?
<myself> One says the source is 'snap store', the other says the source is 'ubuntu-bionic-universe'.
<tchakatak> myself: maybe a snap version and a apt one ?
<myself> Should I just pick the one with the newer version number? or why would I care beyond that?
<compdoc> Ive been installing snaps stuff
<tchakatak> myself: they are both different
<compdoc> like chromium and firefox
<tchakatak> snap (provided by snapcraft) give you the package and all the dependencies in like drive. Everything is prepackaged by the maintainer
<blackflow> myself: I'd suggest use packaged version, and snap only if you really need it
<tchakatak> the other one, is provided by ubuntu with packaged.
<myself> how would I know if I 'need it'? both seem to work fine.
<tchakatak> myself: you dont need it.
<blackflow> myself: if you don't know then you don't need the snap.
<myself> Okay then, bionic universe it is.
<myself> To whom could I direct a request for clarification somewhere within the ubuntu software app? As a new-ish Windows convert, this is super confusing.
<tchakatak> directly here ?
<myself> if I don't need snaps, then maybe they should be hidden by default, or something.
<myself> (unless the only available version is a snap, as in the case of Slack, I figured that out)
<tchakatak> myself: you have the choice to use one or the other.
<myself> but zero reason to prefer one or the other
<myself> so it's a meaningless choice
<tchakatak> ok.
<tchakatak> let me explain to you
<myself> which means it's not a choice, it's a confusion
<brainwash> the snap version can be updated by the maintainer at any time
<brainwash> so, it should be up-to-date usually
<tchakatak> packages can be given either by the maintainer, or by canonical.
<myself> do both versions update themselves through the Software Update thing that pops up once in a while?
<tchakatak> in case of snap package they install a lot more than they should do, and also they run as a virtual hard drive, in their own space
<tchakatak> myself: yes.
<tchakatak> myself: the ubuntu version is made and packaged for ubuntu, snap are made to work anywhere.
<tchakatak> ubuntu versions are generally less buggy, but might comport less features than Snap packages.
<myself> oh I think I've seen that plethora of snap virtual hard drive things, when I went to look at how my drives were being recognized. good lord, talk about polluting a namespace that really wasn't meant to have 400 entries and lacks the tools for sensibly displaying same...
<myself> it just hit me that I could uninstall the snap versions of things and probably clean up that mess? Hmm..
<jeffree> brainwash: do you know this to work with ubuntu 18.04?
<tchakatak> you can.
<blackflow> the purpose of snaps is to put software packaging directly into the hands of the vendor, and cut out the maintainership middleman.
<tchakatak> blackflow: it generate a lot of crap stuff on the system still.
<brainwash> jeffree: like said before, it won't work if you have a system with UEFI
<blackflow> the benefit of tha is straight from teh horses mouth software, latest, and being containerized, it doesn't pollute the rest of the OS. you can simply `snap uninstall` something and be done.
<blackflow> tchakatak: only loop mountpoints
<myself> as opposed to interacting with other dependencies, you mean?
<tchakatak> myself: yep.
<jeffree> brainwash: thanks, I missed that
<blackflow> all that virtue is also the problem of snaps. you get the latest, upstream packaged version which is not integration-tested within the distro.
<blackflow> ALSO... snaps autoupdate and you don't get to change that. for that alone, snapd should be autoremoved on every new installation.
<myself> without prompting me during the Software Update dialog, you mean?
<blackflow> exactly
<blackflow> there's no software update dialog for snaps. they just autoupdate with zero notification to the user.
<TJ-> redlegion: after reading that issue and also 5755 arguing over semantics, the problem for most of those is caused by packet-loss causing systemd-resolved to find another DNS server that is good. I don't think that si your problem unless your openvpn link is unreliable
 * myself shudders
<redlegion> TJ-: it's a dollar a month vps, but at this point i'm not sure
<TJ-> redlegion: In that circumstance I'd recommend disabling the ISP DNS servers totally
<tchakatak> myself: you can easily remove snap from your system to avoid that :)
<redlegion> TJ-: invoking the connection by connecting with NetworkManager seemed to prevent DNS leaks, although the nameservers reported are neither defined by me nor the server
<TJ-> redlegion: well, in those isssues, when systemd-resolved is logging to debug level, the clue is the VPN DNS server timing out and so resolved switches to another DNS server. enable debug logging and check if that is the case
<myself> well, then I'd lose the few apps that're only available as snaps, like Slack
<brainwash> blackflow: what if you disable snapd? that should disable the auto-updating
<blackflow> brainwash: and everything else snap-related, no?
<tchakatak> myself: you can install a non snap version
<mmkumr> How to set default file manager from natilus to ranger.
<TJ-> redlegion: "nmcli" will give a summary of what connection has under  "DNS configuration"
<redlegion> yes
<redlegion> it's utterly bizarre though
<blackflow> mmkumr: ranger the command line manager? you don't.
<redlegion> cloudflare DNS servers are in use
<redlegion> i don't get it
<TJ-> redlegion: the obvious solution is to remove the ISP provided DNS servers if they are not trusted, not leave them in place
<mmkumr> blackflow: Can I set to spacefm
<TJ-> redlegion: I think cloudflare may the default fallbacks if no others are set, but I may be wrong there. If so they come from a build-time config
<mmkumr> ?
<redlegion> oh wow
<redlegion> thanks
<blackflow> mmkumr: I don't know what that is. but ranger is command line and thus there's no xorg application to associate with mimetypes
<redlegion> i think i'm closer to a fix
<mmkumr> blackflow: It is a gui based file manager
<blackflow> mmkumr: like this?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/84929/how-to-set-up-dolphin-as-default-file-manager
<blackflow> including this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<mmkumr> blackflow: Thank you.
<redlegion> TJ-: weird, even when i define DNS servers in the imported *.ovpn or in NetworkManager itself, everything goes through Cloudflare
<redlegion> doesn't respect any settings anywhere
<redlegion> but i guess it's better than a DNS leak
<TJ-> redlegion: can you directly query the VPN-provded DNS servers using "dig @vpn.dns.server.ip somehost.com "?
<thanzex> Hi there! i`m fairly new to ubuntu, i made myself a color theme that i`d like to apply wherever i can, i modified ubuntu.css to edit the background color and image, however i`d like to edit the color of the user 'box', where can i find docs about all the elements and where to find them in the css? Thanks
<genii> thanzex: https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/theming.html
<vedos> onko kukaan saanut Wickr Me:tä toimimaan Ubuntu 18.10:ssä?
<vedos> sorry.. in English. has anyone got Wickr Me to work on Ubuntu 18.10 ?
<thanzex> @genii thanks!
<genii> thanzex: Good luck, hope your customizations work out!
<adrian_1908> !fi | vedos
<ubottu> vedos: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<adrian_1908> I only know "vittu" and "perkele", alas.
<vedos> sorry for writing Finnish, but the question was translated line below.
<BluesKaj> adrian_1908, you wouldn't want to translate those words here :-)
<adrian_1908> yeh
<howudodat> I am trying to setup a printer on my server which is currently running 16.04.  Most of the tutorials show a desktop environment.  1: is there a tutorial that shows a server side setup?  2: is the desktop widget really just calling CUPS underneath?  if so, I can just set it up using CUPS.
<kk4ewt> use cups
<TJ-> howudodat: you can access the CUPS web admin on that system via port 631
<howudodat> ok, perfect was just 2x checking.  I wasn't sure if the printing widgets on the desktop do anything else other than CUPS
<RonaldsMazitis> wassup
<RonaldsMazitis> I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> flawlessly
<RonaldsMazitis> I like looks of login manager and stuff
<RonaldsMazitis> problem is my  USB mouse still can't connect after disconnecting few times
<RonaldsMazitis> so
<RonaldsMazitis> I have to restart pc to use my mouse
<qwebirc36744> Good evening gentlemen
<RonaldsMazitis> it's surely wonderfull evening
<qwebirc36744> I have strange question ... we all do at some point . Don't we
<adrian_1908> yes
<qwebirc36744> As I not been able to find answer in Google so here I am
<RonaldsMazitis> same
<RonaldsMazitis> nobody has problems with usb mouses on ubuntu at google
<adrian_1908> usb mice are such old and well established tech, that nobody runs into this issue anymore. you're alone with this, on this earth.
<RonaldsMazitis> on windows there is driver page
<RonaldsMazitis> so You just uninstall and install it again
<qwebirc36744> My question is regarding ubuntu software center . As we are open source project , how we can be part of it . I mean is there a way to get this project listed there ? Any links or tips ?
<RonaldsMazitis> should I recompile kernel every time or something?
<HipHop-openbox> Github I would think
<RonaldsMazitis> lol You wanna pay some money to be member of ubuntu?
<qwebirc36744> No not member
<qwebirc36744> Just asking any one so I can chat with about it
<HipHop-openbox> Wants to work on project snappy
<adrian_1908> RonaldsMazitis: it really should just work out of the box. USB/Mice/HID are robust tech, as I said.
<qwebirc36744> Ok looks like just trolls here
<RonaldsMazitis> ok then why my mouse looses connection, I can plug it in my other home pc and it works
<RonaldsMazitis> my usb plug is weak, it looses connection from time to time
<HipHop-openbox> Github I thought was way you contribute to the project snap?
<qwebirc36744> I think you misunderstand me here
<qwebirc36744> As project is not part of ubuntu
<qwebirc36744> It's bit difrent approach
<RonaldsMazitis> I just put my mouse in other ubuntu pc and it worked
<RonaldsMazitis> mine is stuck till reboot
<RonaldsMazitis> must be ubuntu issue\
<RonaldsMazitis> I thought 18.04 upgrade will fix it
<qwebirc36744> So I will ask again . Is there any one pospble to talk to or am a community or so
<RonaldsMazitis> thanks to almighty developers atleast upgrade was snappy
<coconut^> qwebirc36744: Two ways; first is a PPA, second is the new snap. All other projects come out of the communities on the internet and not from just one person.
<RonaldsMazitis> except for the part where mysql needs cf.config file
<RonaldsMazitis> so it could update it's version
<qwebirc36744> It's not just me
<qwebirc36744> We work on it for 2 years now . And counting
<HipHop-openbox> qwebirc36744, I read on issue,but snap might be in early phase... Not sure didn't catch any help in GitHub
<RonaldsMazitis> qwebirc36744: what exactly do You work on?
<jmgb4> Hey fellas, trying to get ubuntu to accept a repo that doesnt have a release file... --allow-unauthenticated doesnt seem to work. Suggestions?
<qwebirc36744> Don't want to say name in out open
<RonaldsMazitis> HipHop-openbox: nice nick
<tchakatak> qwebirc36744: sorry, changing network
<RonaldsMazitis> You must be artifical inteligence
<tchakatak> qwebirc36744: what about your package ?
<qwebirc36744> Give me a moment I will join this chat with stationery as I can't use bloody phone to chat
<RonaldsMazitis> quassel
<RonaldsMazitis> best irc client
<adrian_1908> qwebirc36744: because you asked about getting it promoted, or why do you not want to talk about it? Software Center carries programs that the community deems popular/useful.
<HipHop-openbox> Repository
<HipHop-openbox> github.com/snapcore/snapcraft
<tchakatak> RonaldsMazitis: irssi, best irc client :)
<HipHop-openbox> http://snapcraft.io/
<coconut^> qwebirc36744: https://askubuntu.com/questions/71510/how-do-i-create-a-ppa
<RonaldsMazitis> github, I heard ms soft bought it
<RonaldsMazitis> big boogy os company
<coconut^> RonaldsMazitis: it's true
<tchakatak> RonaldsMazitis: As true as ibm bought red hat
<RonaldsMazitis> avoid windows
<RonaldsMazitis> by any means
<RonaldsMazitis> *uses bricks to build wall instead
<boredguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m164XggdRGA
<HipHop-openbox> qwebirc36744, this is the best web info for snappy... https://launchpad.net/snapcraft
<RonaldsMazitis> I have to learn how to code in c# at school
<SimonKALI> hello
<RonaldsMazitis> so what I have at home is vs code in virtualized linux
<RonaldsMazitis> lol
<SimonKALI> is it possible to copy all directory including directories and files except one file or two?
<RonaldsMazitis> (pretty much does the job, except it has no resharper, and I don't really jet understand debugging)
<SimonKALI> via terminal I mean
<blackflow> SimonKALI: yes with rsync and --exclude option
<SimonKALI> blackflow, how to do with command then?
<SimonKALI> i meant local files
<tchakatak> SimonKALI: man rsync to look at the syntax
<tchakatak> but should be rsync source --exclude exclude destination
<RonaldsMazitis> "Attach as separate attachments to your bug report ~/dmesg_boot, ~/dmesg_diff, ~/Xorg.0.log and ~/Xorg.0.log_diff."
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I do that?
<jmgb4> Anybody?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingMouseDetection#generalinfo
<SimonKALI> tchakatak, in bash is not possible?
<jmgb4> ....trying to get ubuntu to accept a repo that doesnt have a release file... --allow-unauthenticated doesnt seem to work. Suggestions?
<RonaldsMazitis> LANG=C ? is that for bash?
<RonaldsMazitis> such interesting debugging tutorial, why not just give c code
<RonaldsMazitis> and let it compile
<RonaldsMazitis> no, we must use damn tty
<TJ-> jmgb4: Release file is required --allow-unauthenticated is about not requireing gpg signatures
<jmgb4> TJ-, So the only way then is to download and unzip it myself
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kHBYPdKtMt/
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I make this code work
<RonaldsMazitis> lol
<RonaldsMazitis> haven't really done anything in c for years
<hggdh> RonaldsMazitis: please stay on-topic
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: are you being silly? lines 12 through 16 are shell commands, not C language
<RonaldsMazitis> ok thats sheel
<RonaldsMazitis> really silly
<hggdh> RonaldsMazitis: second request. Please stay on-topic
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm debugging ubuntu mouse
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: if you're confused by "LANG=C" that is a shell environment variable that ensures commands that check LANG don't use some translated values due to a locale. See "man 5 locale"
<RonaldsMazitis> I runned those commands from terminal and got those 4 new files
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: if you do "locale" you'll see the usual settings in the environment
<RonaldsMazitis> with bunch of jibberish that means everything that system has done I guess
<RonaldsMazitis> so how do I report them in bug report
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XWgGhtvDsR/
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm guessing that mouse don't get the correct id number or something
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: create the bug report manually and attach the files to it, via https://bugs.launchpad.net/Ubuntu/+source/<package-name>/+filebug
<jmgb4> TJ-, ?
<hggdh> RonaldsMazitis: or just use "ubuntu-bug xorg", as suggested in the wiki.
<RonaldsMazitis> just discovered that I started from 12.04
<RonaldsMazitis> nice 7 years
<RonaldsMazitis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1804874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804874 in Ubuntu "can't reconnect mouse/mouse stops working after a while" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> RonaldsMazitis: we are missing a LOT of details, like Ubuntu version, flavour, etc.
<WalterQ> Hi all, anyone can explain me how to resolve the error on ubuntu Live loading "Problem loading UEFI:db X.509 certificate (-65)"? I'm going crazy obout that!  I tried to load with and without secure boot activated but this error is always there.
<WalterQ> I use Ubuntu 18.04.01 Lts
<RonaldsMazitis> I use openbo
<RonaldsMazitis> x
<RonaldsMazitis> but I have kde and gnome installed
<RonaldsMazitis> anyway
<RonaldsMazitis> hggdh: what else 18.04.1?
<hggdh> RonaldsMazitis: run apport-collect 1804874
<hggdh> (I already reset the bug to be against xorg)
<RonaldsMazitis> ERROR: The python3-launchpadlib package is not installed. This functionality is not available.
<teward> so install it.  `sudo apt-get install python3-launchpadlib`
<RonaldsMazitis> ok
<RonaldsMazitis> apport-collect must be sudo?
<hggdh> no
<RonaldsMazitis> trying
<RonaldsMazitis> ok now it has a lot of information
<hggdh> RonaldsMazitis: yes. It should have been this way from start. This is why we usually do not like direct bug entry.
<hggdh> RonaldsMazitis: now you will have to wait for someone to go thru it
<RonaldsMazitis> ok thank You
<g0uZ> Hi, can someone explain why DNATRAW has been removed from the pkg xtables-addons-common in bionic server lts ?
<g0uZ> RAWDNAT*
<brainwash> g0uZ: https://sourceforge.net/p/xtables-addons/xtables-addons/merge-requests/4/
<Strykar> why would 'lsusb' print this error for my mouse: 'Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c07e Logitech, Inc. Couldn't open device, some information will be missing'
<g0uZ> erf, thx brainwash
<Strykar> the mouse works fine
<brainwash> Strykar: did you try "sudo lsusb"?
<brainwash> it could be a permission issue
<Strykar> brainwash, weird, it was
<Strykar> ty
<xdruppi> hi im running ubuntu from a live usb, and my monitor is not being detected, I mean, theres output but it doesnt recognized my monitor and therefore the resolution is messed up
<xdruppi> what can i do
<swift110> hey all
<lordcirth> xdruppi, open the Display settings window and set your resolution?
<xdruppi> lordcirth: it doesnt recognized my monitor, max resolution available is 1024x768 but it should be 1600x900
<xdruppi> lordcirth: i can assure you my view is so huge its annoying
<johnjay> hey i have an old laptop with a usb bluetooth AC600 device i cant' get working
<johnjay> is the mobo being bad a possibility?
<johnjay> is that something I could check in ubuntu somehow?
<johnjay> like if modprobe <drivername> fails does that mean the hardware is flawed?
<ioria> johnjay, modprobe of what module ?
<johnjay> i don't have it in front of me but it was related to an AC600 usb wifi adapter
<johnjay> i tried to get it working under 16.04 i think and couldn't get it to work
<johnjay> now i'm debating installing 18 onto this old laptop to get some use out of it
<johnjay> but without wifi i can't really do much
<ioria> johnjay, can we know the specs of that hw ? like lsusb or dmesg | grep <interface>  ?
<TJ-> johnjay: most AC devices require non-free drivers currently, such as rtl8812au
<TJ-> johnjay: or out-of-tree driver modules
<ioria> !info rtl8812au-dkms xenial
<ubottu> rtl8812au-dkms (source: rtl8812au): dkms source for the r8812au network driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 999 kB, installed size 7596 kB
<TJ-> johnjay: you need to identify the device ID, using "lspci -nn -d ::280" the ID is the last bit inside [] brackets, e.g. [1234:5678]
<pjs> anyone recommend a simple image editing utility? I know about gimp but seems like overkill if I just want to draw an arrow over an image or something
<sheinz> pjs: maybe 'pinta' but i'm not sure if it has arrows
<sheinz> it's like 'paint' in windows :) but way better
<pjs> sheinz: hah that's fine.. if I can use my mouse to like, circle something, it's cool.
<pjs> sheinz: lame, pinta keeps crashing lol
<CookieM> kolourpaint, ms-paint replacement
<RonaldsMazitis>  winehq-staging : Depends: wine-staging (= 3.20.0~bionic) bet to neplāno instalēt
<RonaldsMazitis> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<RonaldsMazitis> why can't install staging version
<johnjay> hmm
<johnjay> yeah rtl8812au sounds famililar, i think that was the one i tried
<ikarosuusi> Is ubuntu *still* spying on it's users?
<brainwash> RonaldsMazitis: install wine-staging and see what error it gives you
<RonaldsMazitis> same error
<ikarosuusi> Hello? Has ubuntu somehow changed it's user spying?
<discovered> user spying? ikarosuusi explain it please?
<RonaldsMazitis> he thinks unity amazon searches were spying
<ikarosuusi> Oh "he thinks" ?
<ikarosuusi> He thinks or me clueless and naive?
<za1b1tsu> So about 3 times today, I tried to dual boot ubuntu on a macbook pro, but I loose the mac partition. The APFS partition disspears something to do with UID. I'm no expert, but I don't know how to avoid this situation, any tips?
<ikarosuusi> I talking about collecting user data and sending it to places
<RonaldsMazitis> same shit
<RonaldsMazitis> /sorry
<ikarosuusi> There isn't very much "he thinks" in it though
<ikarosuusi> If you're sending data to people who develop deep learning toolkits
<discovered> ikarosuusi, Are you serious? That could be done only by microsoft. An Opensource OS can't do that
<ikarosuusi> You have to be stupid as brick to think they wouldn't abuse it.
<melkor> how can I find out why rm: cannot remove 'junk/': Device or resource busy
<melkor> It is an empty folder that a thumbdrive was mounted to.
<ikarosuusi> discovered: how about this: "Will Cooke, on behalf of the Ubuntu Desktop team, announced Canonical's plans to collect some data related to the users' system configuration and the packages installed on their machines."
<RonaldsMazitis> it did send data to places, but it was just because unity had scopes
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't think gnome does that
<Gigabitten> interesting. I mounted a partition to copy some files over only to find that the files weren't there on a reboot, including changes I made before rebooting. .bash_history reveals that I used cp folder -r to copy them over. The files were in a symbolic link in the Windows partition, but other than using it as a directory, I didn't interact with the symbolic link at all. What went wrong?
<kk4ewt> you would be surprised
<discovered> ikarosuusi, It can be ignored when asked!
<Bashing-om> melkor: "thumbdrive was mounted to" safely un-mounted ? .. what shows ' mount ' ?
<ikarosuusi> I'm asking if there is still "Unity Dash" that gives me shopping suggestions or something like that?
<melkor> Bashing-om: hmm, now it says that /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc2 are mounted to junk
<kk4ewt> discovered, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/this-is-the-data-ubuntu-collects-about-your-system
<melkor> Funny, the efi partition gets mounted so I can edit it, but the main partition is 'write protected'
<discovered> ikarosuusi, no. No Unity! It gnome now. But ubuntu team has tweaked it so that it looks like a Unity
<melkor> I had to kill nautilus and then I could unmount the derelict mounts and remove the directory.
<Dro> Hello
<melkor> Hmmm, how does a device end up write protected?
<compdoc> when they start failing
<melkor> I doubt this is the case, I have two thumb drives that I made ubuntu boot disks out of. They bot work completely for reading.
<melkor> I could be wrong, but is there another possiblity that a program that makes the boot disk sets something?
<Dro> On my laptop I have 128GB SSD and 1TB HDD. In the other side I have 1TB external HDD.. Any idea how can I clone all my laptop to that external HDD so I can use it as a backup ?
<melkor> Dro: did you consider rsync?
<discovered> WHat i have saw, it collects data to improve ubuntu
<Dro> melkor: It will works in this situation ? 128GB + 1TB to 1TB ?
<Dro> PS: the disks are not full
<melkor> Dro: it is a copying utility.
<melkor> Maybe I am missing a driver, I wrote the drives from fedora possibly I had a different fs installed.
<syb0rg> hi guys. So I made a Kubuntu vm and it automatically loaded kernel modules like vboxguest even though I never installed the guest additions (from a package through apt or from the iso). This is problematic because they aren't working properly and conflict with the official guest additions iso
<syb0rg> How can I stop these modules from being automatically loaded so I can instead install the official guest additions?
<xamithan> I think its just a package like virtualbox-guest-additions
<rleigh> syb0rg: Did you do some sort of automated hands-free install?  If so, try the option for a manual install so it won't do any extra addition of things, leaving it under your control?
<syb0rg> xamithan, I ran apt remove vbox* and apt remove virtualbox*
<syb0rg> rleigh, no, a normal install from the live media
<jrm> Is iptables installed by default on 18.04?
<syb0rg> yeah jrm
<syb0rg> I suspect that I checked the option to install third party drivers and that causes this, but it is still weird that none of the guest additions packages are installed (that I can find anyway)
<jrm> syb0rg: Thanks.  Does the default look like this? https://slexy.org/view/s23234GFdh  I'm not an ubuntu user, I'm volunteering to help someone determine if their system has been owned.
<syb0rg> jrm, I think the default is pretty empty but all these rules are related to docker which I do not use
<syb0rg> so I don't know if that is normal or not, and I'm not much good with iptables anyway
<syb0rg> ask in #networking and #security
<jrm> k, thanks
<rleigh> syb0rg: I've certainly seen that type of module installation before for both vbox and vmware.  But I can't recall offhand checking the packages themselves.  The other possibility is if the vbox guest installed them behind your back (which is what I was referring to)
<rleigh> vmware can certainly do this, but it's been a while since I used vbox extensively
<syb0rg> yeah it did somehow install them behind my back, but from what I can see none of the related packages are installed
<syb0rg> the one xamithan mentioned is the one that I have used in the past when installing guest additions through apt
<syb0rg> rleigh, I might end up just installing the server edition of ubuntu and then installing a DE, but I just got done setting everything up the way I like it :-(
<syb0rg> what a PITA
<howudodat> just curious if there is an extension that allows for more drop/expansion of windows...currently you can drag a window to the top and it maximizes, left or right and it takes up 1/2 of screen vertical.  I'd like a top/left bottom/left to take up 1/4 of screen
<syb0rg> howudodat, what DE are you using?
<howudodat> gnome-shell ubuntu 18.04
<syb0rg> howudodat, it might be a bit more than what you are looking for, but perhaps tilingnome is suitable?
<syb0rg> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1286/tilingnome/
<GreenDimond> I have a systemd service that doesnt want to run on startup. It runs with systemctl manually, but not startup.
<syb0rg> howudodat, I am pretty sure KDE plasma has the option for keyboard shortcuts to do what you want
<syb0rg> if you are open to changing DEs
<howudodat> syb0rg: yikes that took over my desktop and did some kind of vodoo on it.  My windows are all over the place and seem to be jumping around :)
<syb0rg> lol yeah it is a bit of a change from gnome's default way of doing things xD
<howudodat> syb0rg: hmm...gtile holds some promise but isn't as simple as I'd like
<howudodat> ah ha! I found one ShellTile...seems to do exactly what I want
<syb0rg> nice!
<howudodat> although now I have a bunch of extension gank to go delete....whoever thought it was a good idea to remove the remove button should be forced to jump up and down on one foot for two hours chanting I love winders
<GreenDimond> Gah, figured it out. The user wasn't right.
<teward> can gparted on the 18.04 LiveUSB be used to shrink an installed LVM partition?
<teward> I need to shrink my install to gain back some space for another OS
<Extreminador> hi guys
<Extreminador> can someone explain to me how can i check an SDD health ?
<klemax> hello win stuffs on grub menu does not boot anymore. I tried to use boot repair disk to fix it but it did not work
<klemax> I dont know whats going on
<klemax> can anybody help me about that?
<titou> hey
<titou> I'm trying to get gnome file application search files from their content. Thus I read that I need to install tracker.. Now I installed tracker it works well in console mode but the gnome file application still doesn't find my files..
<titou> what I need to do in order to have gnome file application using tracker?
<titou> or maybe tracker is not the solution?!
<titou> this problem is quite boring.. I don't understand why gnome does not have this feature by default..
<titou> noboy knows or is sleeping?
<raidghost> sleeping?
<raidghost> might be UTC differences
<titou> I dunno, I thought I asked a simple question but nobody answer
<titou> it seems that nautilus is not able to use tracker... gnome developers might think this is a useless feature in 2018..
<kk4ewt> find in bash should work
<AndyChow888> titou, are you looking for a file?
<titou> for the content of a file
<titou> (PDF, ODT, TXT etc.)
<titou> AndyChow888: like baloo does under kde..
<AndyChow888> Well titou, you might install baloo. Otherwise, I know of no similar alternatives.
<titou> AndyChow888: but i'll have the same problem.. nautilus won't be able to talk to baloo.. tracker works well in command line
<AndyChow888> If your search is simply emails, there is sup or notmuch. But in general, I don't know of any.
<titou> i just want any file indexer be integrated into nautilus to search file from their content..
<AndyChow888> It's a known bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1767817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767817 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Full text search does not work" [Low,Confirmed]
<titou> thank you..
<Extreminador> guys i was trying to run a check disk on my ssd drive, but gnome-disks it's not showing nothing
<Extreminador> i mean after i open i go to the top left corner and choose "new disk image" but nothing happen
<Extreminador> is that suppose to happen or what i am doing wrong ?
<xdruppi> as
<Tiscin> Greetings!  I'm having some trouble with mdadm.  Anyone around that can help?
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: U can not afvise on the GUI checks .. but, have you considered "testdisk" to check the drive ? ' apt show testdisk ' for some info .
<SimonKALI> how to make shortcut on desktop on ubuntu 18.10
<SimonKALI> ?
<Extreminador> Bashing-om will do mate ty
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: testdisk is the go-to tool I see here a lot .
<Extreminador> it says "unbale to locate package testdisk"
<Extreminador> *unable
<Extreminador> i am total noob to this ... just using cause ppl advise to use to check the disk
<Bashing-om> !info testdisk bionic | Extreminador
<ubottu> Extreminador: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: ^^ What release .. and is the universe repo enabled ?
<Extreminador> last one portable option when placing it on a usb
<Extreminador> so ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<Extreminador> if i go to "Disck usage Analyzer" the SDD appears with is name "Games" but Unmounted
<Extreminador> if i clikc on it using that Analyzer it' says on top "Could not analyze volume An operation is already pending"
<Extreminador> that is why i need to check it for errors or something
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: At this point we need to identify the device and then we look for what has it "busy" . pastebin ' sudo parted -l '
#ubuntu 2018-11-24
<Extreminador> doing it... it's a little bit slow since i was updating the system
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: :) We work at your pace .
<Extreminador> none line after the command yet... is it normal this be that slow or having the software updater on it's making it really slow ?
<Extreminador> or maybe cause it can't gather the info about the SSD ?
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: what is the pastie command that you ran ?
<Extreminador> here https://pastebin.com/VuXt6N1v
<acoctres> Any way to fix this error
<acoctres> Getting an error about kerbal version not working
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: And the command is valid .. did you provide the system your password when asked ?
<Extreminador> it did not asked for any password
<Extreminador> and if it did i had no idea withc one it would be
<Extreminador> but now mouse does not move even... i guess we need to wait
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: Could be that you have the poor system over-extended . how powerful is this machine ?
<Extreminador> well it's not that bad ut not that good either... could it be that he is traying to get the info from SSD but it's not able to do it and it keep traying it like infinite loop ?
<Towser> is there any way I can see the boot logs so that I can see why it shows a black screen for so long before the  ubuntu logo comes up?
<Extreminador> i will restart it...
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: Nope . system will report there is an issue . A quick check on performance. terminal command 'free' . how much swap is used ?
<Extreminador> no idea it is froze the window
<Extreminador> restarting it
<Towser> it will show a black screen for a while before i see the ubuntu logo
<Bashing-om> Towser: journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot ;'  systemd-analyze blame ' to see what is going on when and how long .. assumming a systemd system .
<Towser> it takes like 5+ minutes to boot, I think that's too long
<Bashing-om> Towser: YUP ! .. way to long ...
<Towser> bootup is not yet finished. does that mean it's still loading?
<Extreminador> https://pastebin.com/sZsWMptX here it is
<Extreminador> after restar it was fast the command
<compdoc> Extreminador, what have you found out?
<Extreminador> hi compdoc ... Bashing-om have started to help me
<compdoc> theres an easy way
<Extreminador> i was just checking where the drive was to check it i think
<Towser> i see some couldn't get size or UEFI db list errors, is that normal?
<Extreminador> cool...
<Towser> invalid PCI ROm header signature  as well
<Towser> some sort of reuccuring error seems to be some sort of flip_done error, what is this?
<Towser> Extreminador, the error that keeps coming up has a flip_done error
<Towser> should I just pastebin it for you guys to see what the problem is?
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: Houston, we have a problem .. All that is presented is Windows ! .. there is no ubuntu present !
<Towser> ok so the longest thing on the list is the apt-daily-service
<Extreminador> Bashing-om i guess it migh be casue this i the portabl version... i dont have the ubuntu installed it's on a usb stick
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: Ubuntu on that 8 Gig USB - Fat32 file system ? Then I am the wrong guy to help .
<Extreminador> humm it was just a 1.8Gb file or something
<Extreminador> i place it on a pen using the Rufus software
<Extreminador> and them i did open ubuntu ... i mean instead using the option to install it i used the option "try it"
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: OK, beginning to understand now . Are you now booted into that "try ubuntu" ?
<Extreminador> yup
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: Amd the end goal here is to verify that Windows drive that is seens as ' sda ' ??
<Extreminador> nop...
<Extreminador> it's one drive that at this moment (since this last restart)  it's not being showes (not even unmounted) in the program "Devices & Location"
<Extreminador> it's an SSD that for some reason stopped working last night
<Extreminador> it's showing now again there let me run that command again
<Towser> command to connect ethernet?
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: So we have an additional drive not seen ? // reboot and see if Bios sees the drive as you boot up . If Bios does not see the drive there is no way that software will see it ,
<Extreminador> bio can see it but can't read from it
<Extreminador> making now the command "sudo parted -l" it's stuck i guess
<Extreminador> i mean after the command it's all black no aditional lines
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: try and hit the enter key .. as there is no set password in " try ubuntu " mode .
<Extreminador> the ... pointer key thing just changes line but all black
<Extreminador> so it's like Command that i wrote , them a empty black line an them cursor
<Extreminador> "cursor" was the word lol
<Extreminador> check here a image of it https://ibb.co/nFuT2A
<Extreminador> it's the last one that say's "Jogos" --- "Unmounted"
<Extreminador> i guess SSD is really broke lol... glad that is still on the warranty
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: Have you verified that Rufus did a good job of burning ? reboot and at the bios splash screen spam the escape key -> language screen - escape key to accept the default; -> boot menu -> "check disk for defects" .
<Extreminador> yehh i see that option if i reboot indeed
<Extreminador> do i run it ?
<Extreminador> running atm the last option on it
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: yeah .. run it .. we need to take the tool as malfunctioning out of the equation here .
<Extreminador> humm after a while it asked me to press any key to reboot the system
<Extreminador> does that means all ok ?
<Extreminador> back on the grub now again
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: If the report is " no errors found" then yes reboot .. and we go again .
<Extreminador> done i am insie ubuntu again
<Extreminador> evre firts time (after reboot) and if i go to the "Disk Usage Analyse" the SSD does not show on it
<Extreminador> it seems that (i think) ubuntu try to read from it but them remove it from listening
<Extreminador> what i do to listen on it is to turn off and on again the docking station (it's where SDD is atm)
<SimonKALI> anyone ustng ubuntu 18.10 as vm?
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: Now execute terminal command ' sudo fdisk -lu | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass that URL back here .
<Extreminador> all black after the command
<Extreminador> let me run just the command with out the link
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: K
<Extreminador> it stops after showing the firts device the "dev/sdb1"
<Extreminador> let me paste what it shows so far
<Extreminador> https://pastebin.com/sZ7Rj9FD
<Extreminador> the firts terminal that is running the same command but with the site link is still all black
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: That again says there is but the 0ne hard drive and a USB device installed to this system .
<Extreminador> well has you saw on the image there is a drive called "Jogos" ... it's Games in eng
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: Let;s see if ' sudo blkid ' sheds light on what you are seeing .
<Extreminador> lol no line was placed after the command
<Extreminador> i guess SSD is reaaly broken them
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: Or perhaps what we have here is one Windows drive with 4 partitions .. and maybe a linux tool just does not do Windows partition reading ??
<Extreminador> see here the pic https://ibb.co/m1mTkV
<Extreminador> well naaa
<Extreminador> ok lets see ... the laptop (the computer where linux is have atm)
<Extreminador> 3 partitions + pen drive + docking station (with the SSD on it)
<Extreminador> pen drive = linux bootable
<Intelo> How can I connect freenode via tor?
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: And the docking station is not seen . what shows ' lsusb ' .
<Extreminador> it shows this https://pastebin.com/4tGVPpLz
<Extreminador> so the scandisk is the pen where the linux is
<Extreminador> sorry sanDisk
<Extreminador> have no idea what the dicking station migh be
<Extreminador> ups docking
<Extreminador> going to turn it off and run that cmd again
<Extreminador> 4 things are gone now from the list when i turned off the docking statio
<Extreminador> JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA and the 3 ones below that one
<Extreminador> it makes sense cause it's a all in one docking station
<Extreminador> so it should be the id: 152d:2338 , 048d:1336, 1a40:0101 and 1d6b:0002
<Extreminador> forget that last one the 1d6b:0002
<Extreminador> just the 3 other0s ones
<EDinNY> Hi all, I am running xubuntu bionic and am I trying to setup a 4k monitor. The display settings gui does not list 4k as a resolution to select. Does anyone know of a guide to manually select a non-recommended display setting?
<EDinNY> How can I tell if my install of ubuntu is running xorg or wayland?
<Bashing-om> Extreminador: Agreed the docking staion os the " JMicron Technology Corp. " device . However, beyond my skills now to know what is inserted in the station .
<Extreminador> ohh well mate thanks for all your efford
<Extreminador> i guess it's ecure to say that SSD is broken lol
<EDinNY> I found I am running X11, thanks
<swift110> aww that sucks Exterminador
<Extreminador>  yehh i guess its better happen now after 1 year that still has 1 year warranty
<olinux> trying to recover some files from windows laptop that wont boot, using ubuntu usb i can see the win disk /dev/sda, fdisk -l shows /dev/sda1, however cant mount /dev/sda1
<acoctres> olinux: work with disk images
<acoctres> If you NEED the data send it to recovery service.
<Bashing-om> olinux: ubuntu has mininal tools to deal with Windows file system . you can try ' sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1 ' . See if it clears a dirty bit .
<olinux> ok thanks, it's been a long time since i needed but used to recover with knoppix
<olinux> acoctres work with disk imageS?
<swift110> sup olinux
<olinux> hi
<olinux> mounting /dev/sda1 says No such file or directory
<acoctres> Ya work with images.   Read disk to image then recover files from image
<olinux> ls /dev/ shows /dev/sda but not /dev/sda1
<WoC> How would one find a backup of the following page ? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/en.powerpc/index.html
<_nedR> WoC, Tried searching the  internet archive?
<_nedR> Woc, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/powerpc/index.html
<_nedR> WoC, sorry. i meant https://web.archive.org/web/20121022184806/https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/powerpc/index.html
<_nedR> Thats from october 2012, you can check later dates to see the most updated version
<malwar3hun73r> i'm running into issues with having apache use a customlog format
<malwar3hun73r> i specified the log in the vhost file for the site of interest and i specified the log format in apache2.conf
<malwar3hun73r> but, after restarting apache, it continues to use the old format
<malwar3hun73r> i'm including %I %O %D which supposedly need mod_logio, but i believe this is compiled into apache
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, stupid question. Something seems to have a lock on dpkg. I can see nothing obvious that would- how can I force it to release, or at least see what's using it?
<Bashing-om> Wayward_Vagabond: What shows ' sudo lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock ' ?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ZPQ> plonk
<Blankspace> Hi
<Blankspace> https://www.pythonanywhere.com/forums/topic/10713/
<Blankspace> Can any one help me how to do what is written in comment
<cfhowlett> Blankspace, ps -x
<cfhowlett> that will list processes.  then kill -9 (process ID number)
<cfhowlett> HOWEVER: this is unlikely to cure it as you must be able to boot first
<Blankspace> ?
<Blankspace> Restart?
<cfhowlett> try
<Blankspace> How do i know which process to kill
<cfhowlett> as i said: poor advice was given.  broken kernels have no relation to processes
<ZaZaQR> hello
<Blankspace> Then how can i resolve it
<Blankspace> Any suggestion?
<Blankspace> Should i kill jupyter notebook process or not
<cfhowlett> however: reboot, hit <escape> after the splash screen.  that will take you to the grub menu.  choose to boot the older kernels
<Blankspace> What does pts/18 means under tty
<Kon-> How's 18.04.1 support for the B450 chipset? The actual CPU in the socket is a slightly older Ryzen 5 1600
<Blankspace> When i list processes
<Kon-> For a fresh install
<Blankspace> Thanks cfhowlett
<Blankspace> :)
<cfhowlett> are you all sorted out, Blankspace?
<Blankspace> Killing the process helped
<Blankspace> Yes
<cfhowlett> :) sweet.  happy2help!
<Blankspace> Thanks ti you :)
<Blankspace> To
<Blankspace> It was sucha small step to resolve and i was thinking about reinstalling and stuff
<cfhowlett> tis the magic that is ubuntu!
<Blankspace> Yes it is wonderful :D.
<cfhowlett> !fcm | Blankspace
<ubottu> Blankspace: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<Blankspace> Is it ubuntu monthly magazine?
<royal_screwup21> any hacks to speed up the start time for atom text editor on ubuntu 16.04? :( I've tried uninstalling packages I don't need but I only see a marginal difference
<Blankspace> cfhowlett
<Blankspace> What is -x option in ps command for
<cfhowlett> Blankspace, time to learn!  do this: man ps
<cfhowlett> this will list the manual documentation for the command.
<Blankspace> Ok .thank you.
<Blankspace> Ill check out.
<leonardus> Can I have a GTX 750Ti for running my desktop but then also have a RX 580 in there for GPU passthrough for games? Is that configuration possible?
<Disconsented> yep
<leonardus> neat!
<cfhowlett> nvidia has card switching apps.  not sure which you would need.  perhaps Disconsented knows
<Disconsented> Just be aware that as part of setting up vfio you blacklist the RX580 so it will work on linux
<acresearch> people i have 500 images that i am trying to rename, but from ubuntu 18.04 Gnome i cannot start from a user specified number, only from one (i want to start from 27)
<acresearch> anyone can help me rename muy files starting from 27?
<ikonia> what do you mean by start from a number ?
<ikonia> how are you identifiying the number
<acresearch> ikonia: do i have a database that i am building,    i have 26 images in my database and i want to add 500 more, they are sequencially named   001,002,003,004 etc..     i want to rename my new images starting at 027 so that i can just add them to the databse
<ikonia> I dno't understand what you mean, are they in a database so you want SQL to rename them, or are on a file system ?
<acresearch> ikonia: no just images in my desktop
<acresearch> no SQL
<ikonia> just move the first 26 out so you only have a directory with the ones you want and then rename
<ikonia> you can always put the other 26 back when done
<ikonia> (keep it easy if you're not good with scripts)
<acresearch> ikonia: i did that, but i cannot rename the new images starting at 17
<acresearch> *27
<ikonia> why ?
<acresearch> so they are sequencial
<ikonia> how are you trying to rename them and what is the problem
<acresearch> renaming from the GUI
<ikonia> ok....how are you doing it and what is the problem
<acresearch> i select the images, right mouse click rename and choose [001,002,003]       problem - there is no option to start from 027   only from 001
<ikonia> so you can't do it that way then
<ikonia> you need to do it through a script or a different tool
<acresearch> ikonia:  what is the script or what is the tool?
<bindi> rename the 27 that already have been renamed along with the 500 others?
<bindi> re-rename..
<acresearch> bindi: i cann't because they are already connected with other files that annotated them
<TJ-> acresearch: you want to rename the files in the file-system first?
<bindi> acresearch: add 27 fake files?
<acresearch> forget it this is too convoluted, i will just write a python script
<TJ-> All it needs is perl 'rename' with multiple -e clauses to renumber as well as rename
<acresearch> thanks guys
<MonsieurBon> I would like to mount an additional drive in one of the folders in my home directory. This is the line I added to /etc/fstab: UUID=some-uuid-of-the-drive /home/my_user/directory ext4 defaults 0 2 This works, but it is mounted as root and I have no rights to write in /home/my_user/directory. Can I somehow change the fstab entry so it is mounted as my user?
<bindi> can't you just chown it to yourself?
<MonsieurBon> bindi, hum, didn't think of that... :D Will that be permanent?
<bindi> yes
<MonsieurBon> Ok, I'll give it a try. thx
<MonsieurBon> bindi, the options are good with "default 0 2"?
<bindi> dunno, never used fstab
<bindi> could just use "defaults"
<bindi> is 0 even an option?
<bindi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Options
<bindi> oh
<MonsieurBon> that's the dump option
<bindi> nevermind i'm tired
<bindi> yeah
<bindi> looks like they're fine then but again i don't have any real world experience with fstab
<bindi> i only use zfs and i thought about your question for a bit and i remember i just chown'd the mountpoints to whatever i needed
<bindi> and they stick
<WoC> MonsieurBon, "default 0 2" will force fsck on every boot, you want 0 0 unless you want the fsck
<WoC> Bon Chance
<MonsieurBon> WoC, keeping the 2 sounds like a good thing
<linux_gnu> Hi guys , I installed a .run file from ubuntu forum (conky-manager) ,and now rkhunter shows some files have been modified and I m not aware of updating them ,can anyone do a   sha256sum   on one of the following file (ubuntu 18.10 up to date) so I know if I m infected ... many thanks ,files are :  /sbin/init  or  /sbin/runlevel or  /bin/systemd or  /lib/systemd/systemd     one of them would be enough to reassure me !!!
<MonsieurBon> linux_gnu, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TGTBgWXzRq/
<linux_gnu> just a sha256sum on /sbin/init please ,I don t want to reinstall for nothing!!
<MonsieurBon> linux_gnu, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TGTBgWXzRq/
<MonsieurBon> linux_gnu, hang on...
<MonsieurBon> linux_gnu, just installed updates: this are the current checksums: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DxHKpjHSbH/
<linux_gnu> monsieurBon THANK YOU ,I m gooood!!!monsieur est trop bon :)
<MonsieurBon> linux_gnu, you're welcome
<TJ-> acresearch: Perl 1-liner to renumber from 0028 :  rename  -e 's/\d+/sprintf "%04d", 28 + $0++/ge' *.jpg
<ZaZaQR> hello
<SimonKALI> is any shortcut to open activities?
<SimonKALI> hello
<elias_a> SimonKALI: What do you mean with "open activities"?
<SimonKALI> yes
<SimonKALI> nvm
<SimonKALI> how to install newest version of phpmyadmin on ubuntu 18.10?
<SimonKALI> https://www.phpmyadmin.net/downloads/
<SimonKALI> default on ubuntu 18.10 is phpmyadmin -v 4.6.6
<elias_a> SimonKALI: Use ALT + TAB key combination?
<elias_a> SimonKALI: Follow the installation instructions of phpmyadmin.
<elias_a> SimonKALI: I'd rather stick to older version because it is so much to update it from the repositories.
<yao_ziyuan> just installed ubuntu 18.10 on a new Samsung 860 EVO 1TB SSD, with only one partition "/". anything else i should take care of?
<SimonKALI> yao_ziyuan, only backups like always
<yao_ziyuan> SimonKALI: of course
<SimonKALI> very good disk, I have EVO 256GB
<yao_ziyuan> SimonKALI: yes, 860 EVO has the highest TBW among big-brand SSDs. however there is "BPX Pro" from "MyDigitalSSD" that offers even higher TBW, but it's not available (nor does it offer warranty) in china.
<SimonKALI> fastest is non always good, I prefer to buy somethig cheaper but stable
<yao_ziyuan> SimonKALI: TBW is terabytes written, meaning endurance
<soulisson> Hi. I've ubuntu running on a MAC. Right click doesn't work. I tried "tweaks" to enable right click on the pad but it doesn't work. Any idea, please?
<funabashi> hi guys
<funabashi> ldlinux32 i get when i try to boot from usb
<ZaZaQR> hi
<soulisson> any one for my issue?
<ZaZaQR> i just gone here
<guiverc> soulisson: i can't help with mac issue sorry, but repeating your question may not hurt (it was >60mins ago, newer people in room may not have seen it)
<soulisson> thanks
<guiverc> funabashi: maybe read this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/927804/failed-to-load-ldlinux-c32
<B1ack0p> hi
<B1ack0p> i am having this error : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BSGWKzDBRP/  when i make sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade command
<B1ack0p> what can be the problem?
<guiverc> B1ack0p: you could try `sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/arc*`  (delete existing files for sites arc* [will delete all archive.ubuntu.com lists]) & try again
<B1ack0p> guiverc: thx i did but still same error
<guiverc> :(
<tarator> Hi guys, I have the package `openjdk-11-jdk` installed on my Ubuntu (Budgie) 18.04 machine. It should have been updated form Java 10 to java 11 already, since Java 11 is GA. But it's still on version 10.0.2. Does anybody know when it's finally upgraded to java 11? What does `java -version` say on your machine?
<guiverc> B1ack0p: the only time I get the errors are b/c my isp's mirror is syncing (or out-of-sync), and i just ignore, and try again later (it's fixed usually in a few hours) - but you're not using a mirror so I don't know sorry
<tarator> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/java/openjdk-11-jdk
<B1ack0p> guiverc: thx is it related with update servers?
<tarator> If anybody is interested in the Java 11 problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/+bug/1796027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1796027 in openjdk-lts (Ubuntu) "Update openjdk-11 to 11.0.1 -> Backport it from Ubuntu 18.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FreeBDSM> what the hell? I installed `smartmontools` package to get `smartctl` util but it also installed `postfix`! I then uninstalled `smartmontools` package and did `autoremove`, but `postfix` package did not get deleted!
<FreeBDSM> what a crappy idea to bind disk tools with mail tools
<blackflow> FreeBDSM: --no-install-recommends   and it won't
<blackflow> smartmontools has an MTA as recommended. default MTA in Ubuntu is postfix, thus the virtual dependency.
<blackflow> (technically it has mailx/mailutils as recommended because smartd can send mail, and THAT then pulls in the MTA)
<Ububegin> Hi, anyone here
<Ububegin> I have some installation issues.. anyone here can help
<TJ-> !ask | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ububegin> kk, while installing Ubuntu 18.10 via my USB on my laptop, the installation crashed. After I tried again, there was this error. https://imgur.com/a/as7c7Xg .. t
<TJ-> Ububegin: did you install in SecureBoot mode? Those messages are the reporting that the MOK (Machine Owners Key) executable wasn't installed (probably due to the installer failing before completion of copying the files to the EFI system partition)
<blackflow> Ububegin: "Something has gone seriously wrong".  yeah :)   my guess is the USB thingy has errors
<TJ-> Ububegin: did you accidentially install to the USB the installer is on?
<Ububegin> Actually, I reinstalled the entire Ubuntu image to the USB via Rufus and tried again... but still the same error
<Ububegin> Are u saying my USB is fcuked ? or something wrong in the windows boot drive (or something)
<TJ-> Ububegin: well, from that photo, it tells us a) the system is using the removable-media boot path (/EFI/BOOT/....) and that something - either GRUB, or the PC firmware, is not finding the MOKManager (mmx64.efi)
<ioria> it's a bug; did you select 'install updates' Ububegin ?
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Ububegin> Yeah, while installing.. I choose to install all updates/drivers everything , I selected
<Ububegin> Will downloading and installing Ubuntu 16.04 or something lower  help with this issue
<blackflow> wait a minute. what is erroring out? the INSTALLED instance, or the installER USB?
<ioria> Ububegin, 18.04 should be ok... are you using secure boot ?
<blackflow> if the installER is erroring out, it has nothing to do with what you selected during installation, UNLESS you overwrote the usb thing by.... installing on itself but I'm not sure the installer would even allow that to happen
<coconut> Hi. Is it possible to scan a windows pc with a live cd with ClamAV?
<blackflow> coconut: yup.
<TJ-> blackflow: looking at it in more depth, it seems like the /installed/ grub is still looking on the removable media path for the MOK
<Ububegin> @ioria : Do I need to disable SecureBoot in windows ? and try again with Ubuntu 18.04
<blackflow> TJ-: I can't tell that from the screenie, unless mmx64.efi is not part of the USB iso?
<ioria> Ububegin, you said you're testing 18.10 ...
<coconut> blackflow: it can still read all binaries then?
<TJ-> blackflow: I was reading the bug report ioria linked to as well
<ioria> Ububegin, the bug is with cosmic not with bionic (18.04)
<Ububegin> @ioria : if Ubuntu 18.10 has the bug, I dont mind using one version back
<multifractal> I have ubuntu 16.04 and Windows10. I would like to shrink the ubuntu partition and make windows larger. Can this be done safely with Gparted, will I need to run Windows/GRUB repairs or anything like that afterwards?
<ioria> Ububegin, ok, problem solved then :þ
<blackflow> coconut: you can access the (NTFS) filesystem and thus read all the files on it. with some fringe exceptions like NTFS streams but that's... fringe
<coconut> blackflow: thanks man! :)
<blackflow> TJ-: which is all possible, I was only cueing on Ububegin's statement that the installation crashed and when tried again, that error was presentd. what's unclear is what "again" means. Installation that went ok, but after reboot it errors out? or attempting again does that error when booting the usb.
<blackflow> because " Actually, I reinstalled the entire Ubuntu image to the USB via Rufus and tried again... but still the same error"   which I'm guessing means the USB thingy shows that error on boot
<blackflow> that part should be cleared first -- what's failing -- before support can continue ;)
<TJ-> blackflow: ahhh, I took Ububegin's comments to mean the 1st install run crashed. or installed-image boot failed, assumed the installer might be corrupt so re-wrote it to the USB device, ran the install again, and got this error on trying to boot the installed system
<blackflow> yeah much confuse. needs clarification :)
<TJ-> whichever way, it seems to be due to a firmware bug - using the wrong path searching for the file that shimx64.efi is asking for
<TJ-> solution being to put a copy of mmx64.efi in the removable media path as well as the ubuntu path
<Ububegin> To clear up.. While installing Ubuntu, i was clicking screen by screen, then suddenly the Installation crashed.. So Ubuntu wasnt installed into the PC.. When I reboot the PC, there was this error
<TJ-> Ububegin: And is SecureBoot enabled?
<Ububegin> I didnt change anything in the Bios.. is it enable or disabled by default
<TJ-> Ububegin: depends on the PC
<Ububegin> i just bought the laptop today
<Ububegin> kk, let me check my Bios...
<TJ-> Ububegin: do you get this same error over multiple reboot attempts?
<Ububegin> Yes, always the same error.. even after I rewrite the USB drive with rufus
<ioria> Ububegin, you want to dual boot ,right ? (windows/ubuntu)
<Ububegin> @ioria : Yup..
<ioria> Ububegin, in the meanwhile i suggest to download 18.04.1
<ioria> Ububegin, http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.1/
<Ububegin> @ioria : i am downloading now as we speak
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> Interestingly, the 18.10 file list only has /EFI/BOOT/{grub,BOOT}x64.efi
<Ububegin> @ioria : https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop , is this link ok, or shld I get the one , u specified
<ioria> Ububegin, it's ok
<Ububegin> HI guys, Secure Boot is Enabled in my Bios.. Shld I disable it ? Will there be any repercussions like the installer overwriting windows etc
<ioria> Ububegin, if you face the same issue, yes, maybe you want to try to disable it
<blackflow> Ububegin: ah I think I see what it is now. you were installing, it crashed, then on reboot..... it actually booted from the disk, and not the USB thingy, because the (partial) bootloader was there. you need to force USB boot from thebios menu
<TJ-> I see what is going. PC's EFI is starting shimx64.efi, which has a check_mok_request() which checks NVRAM variables for any Mok* names (which would have been set during the failed install run). If those variables are found it does "efi_status = start_image(image_handle, MOK_MANAGER);" - which fails for the installer ISO images with  "perror(L"Failed to start MokManager: %r\n", efi_status);"
<Ububegin> blackflow : actually, I booted from the USB, and still had this error
<Ububegin> TJ- : Do you have any solution ?
<Ububegin> or will trying ubuntu 18.04 fix all this... i am still downling and try with that
<TJ-> Ububegin: I'm trying to think of one!
<TJ-> Ububegin: try 18.04 but I suspect it would fail in the same way
<TJ-> Ububegin: I don't have both the installer ISOs to hand to check right now
<adikwok> dear seniors,
<adikwok> please help, how to load selective apps to be installed in preload boot,
<adikwok> for faster loadig when i click the icon app,
<adikwok>  
<adikwok> i need, libreoffice, thunderbird, to be loaded faster in the first icon click ..
<adikwok> i am using ubuntu 18.04.1, acer 4315, intel celeron 1,73ghz, 80gb hdd.
<adikwok> now it took around 12 - 15 second to be loaded.
<TJ-> Ububegin: I've added a comment about the recovery problem to bug #1798171
<ubottu> bug 1798171 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798171
<TJ-> adikwok: 15 seconds isn't a long time
<adikwok> TJ-: it felt like take longer time, than i used to use excel in windows with readyboost 32gb
<adikwok> TJ-: now i only use ubuntu lxde, .no windows no more.
<TJ-> Ububegin: the only way around it right now is to copy the mmx64.efi into the USB EFI System Partition before trying to boot from it
<adikwok> TJ-: yes you are right, .. i can accept it as fast. since when i click libreoffice again, it took only 1-3 second to be loaded, .. thank you for your reminding.
<TJ-> adikwok: you might be able to influence the "readahead" tool to pre-load those applications and their libraries into the page cache
<adikwok> TJ-: how to use that 'readahead'?
<TJ-> !info ureadahead | adikwok
<ubottu> adikwok: ureadahead (source: ureadahead): Read required files in advance. In component main, is standard. Version 0.100.0-20 (bionic), package size 19 kB, installed size 72 kB
<TJ-> adikwok: see "man ureadahead"
<adikwok> TJ-: i have not understand the "man output" .. writen like blah [options]..<command>
<JimBuntu> adikwok, Maybe this will help? https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/8-ureadahead/
<adikwok> TJ-: "man ureadahead"
<adikwok> SYNOPSIS
<adikwok>        ureadahead [OPTIONS]...  [PACK]
<TJ-> I'm not seeing any easy way to influence ureadahead, unless youu start it, run the programs, then stop it. That seems to be how it works on boot
<adikwok> TJ-: ok, im trying, start ureadahead, run the programs i need to be loaded faster, then stop readahead.
<TJ-> adikwok: you'd need to use the "--timeout=" option I think
<adikwok> TJ-: im trying to understand the writen in "man ureadahead" is it gonna be:
<adikwok> ureadahead --timeout=60
<adikwok> then i reboot, wait boot completed, login, open libreoffice, open thunderbird, open firefox, open chrome, open other programs that needed, in 60 seconds after login?
<adikwok> TJ-: where must i type this command: ureadahead --timeout=60
<adikwok> in the lxterminal screen?
<r007s> hi all.. i cant get android to be recognized on lsusb (linux), i try the udev rules but no success.. there is anything that i could be missing?
<TJ-> r007s: if 'lsusb' does not report the device, then it hasn't connected
<r007s> TJ-, thats strange part... the devices start charging.. but no usb sign..
<TJ-> r007s: well, power rails connect, but the data lines may not. You know some USB cables for 'phones only are for charging and don't have the data lines connected?
<TJ-> r007s: that used to a be a problem many years ago but I've not seen it with recent cables
<r007s> TJ-, i didn't no that =).. but the cable is new..
<TJ-> r007s: hmmm, maybe the phone needs to be put into data mode? I know some Android devices by default only do charging. Have you checked the device's notifications ?
<r007s> TJ-, it only display charge notification... nothing about data transfer or similar
<TJ-> r007s: I'm not sure then, but for Linux, if a device connects it will be reported by lsusb. You could check for errors in the kernel log, e.g. "dmesg -w" and then connect the device. You should see the device being recognised
<JimBuntu> r007s, Although it was an old problem, it's still a problem... ALSO, in the device, see what the USB mode is via notifications, you may need to change it from 'Charge Only'
<roracle> hey guys, just got 18.04 LTS installed.  I was reading up and discovered that binary files can no longer be run from the file manager, so is there another way of doing this?  Trying to launch ioquake3
<roracle> I know how to do it from the command line, but it was so much easier doing it from the file manager
<JimBuntu> !cookie TJ-  for this channel and others, we thank you
<ubottu> JimBuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JimBuntu> !cookie | TJ-  for this channel and others, we thank you
<ubottu> TJ-  for this channel and others, we thank you: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<r007s> JimBuntu, it only shows charge notifications...
<JimBuntu> r007s, If you tap on the notification, you may be able to change the connection type
<roracle> any help guys?  I just need to make a link I can click on to start this program, so any info would help
<spaghetticode> hi
<spaghetticode> I'm wondering if there is a driver available for the Elecom Deft Pro trackball?
<TJ-> roracle: that sounds like you need to create a .desktop file, and put it in $HOME/.local/share/applications/ - I thought most sane GUI file-managers could do that for you
<roracle> TJ-: i already did that, but it didn't do anything.  and no, this one doesn't allow it, i had to create my own .desktop file
<spaghetticode> I'm using it at present, it has basic functionality, as well as the back and forward buttons, but I can't configure the other function buttons on the trackball.
<roracle> it's ioquake3, and i have it installed in /home/roracle/ioquake3.  they only release binary files, so there's no way it's a simple install like most things would be
<TJ-> roracle: which file-manager are you using?
<roracle> default for 18.04
<roracle> i'm guessing nautilus?
<roracle> if i doubleclick the .desktop icon, it says it has an error trying to launch it
<roracle> check this link out: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/nautilus-remove-ability-launch-binaries-apps
<TJ-> ahh; I use Xubuntu, and in Thunar, when I bring up the Properties dialog for a file, it has a Permissions tab, which has a checkbox "Allow this file to run as a program"
<roracle> well there's still the checkbox that says "Allow executing file as a program" and i have that checked, but it just doesn't allow it
<TJ-> roracle: Ahhh, Gnome! I've not touched that in years
<roracle> Linux is getting harder and harder to use :'(
<roracle> i mean it used to be easier and easier, now it's all concertized it seems...and devs are following suit
<roracle> corportized*
<TJ-> roracle: that articles says the change was reverted since the article was published; is that commit definitely in Ubuntu?
<roracle> i don't think so, otherwise i wouldn't be having this issue, i'm guessing?
<roracle> because i can't do exactly what it says i can't do
<TJ-> roracle: For a long time Gnome project devs seem to have had the attitude "we know best" and "user cannot have choice"
<roracle> yeah, i might switch over to KDE...
<roracle> seriously though, Mint was always a good option, too, but they don't offer KDE flavor officially anymore, so it's gone all goofy...
<roracle> i guess cinnamon isn't that bad though
<roracle> i mean, what do you guys suggest for a "traditional" linux distro?  Ubuntu has gone by the wayside, and i thought it was 18.10 alone, but having installed 18.04 now, I see it's the entirety of the project
<roracle> i tried Manjaro, too...but it has it's own issues, being Arch based, which isn't supported by everyone making software for Linux, so even though it's amazing, it's hard to get support for
<TJ-> roracle: just install a file-manager that doesn't limit you, there are plenty of them
<roracle> yeah, i just wanna make sure everything works fine, because i'm running into problems compiling with mono, and other stuff... it's just difficult because things used to work smoothly
<roracle> i haven't had to do this must customizing since the early 2000's in a linux system
<roracle> at some point it seemed things were getting streamlined, but now it's back to "basics"
<ioria> TJ-, did you get any feedback about Ububegin 's issue ?
<TJ-> ioria: no
<ioria> TJ-, ok, tx
<TJ-> ioria: I realised it's a form of DoS so going to discuss it with the security team
<Ububegin> ioria : When I used Ubuntu 18.04, it was smooth... Now I am in Ubuntu..  :D
<ioria> TJ-, Ububegin   good to know
<TJ-> ioria: basically, I think there needs to be an additional MokWorked=true type variable added by MokManager itself after it has loaded at least once
<mircx1> Hey i need please help i will try find install mbedtls in ubuntu but i not get this someone can give to me link for it?
<ioria> TJ-, yeah, probably
<TJ-> !info libmbedtls10  | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: libmbedtls10 (source: mbedtls): lightweight crypto and SSL/TLS library - tls library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-1 (bionic), package size 68 kB, installed size 198 kB
<mircx1> i try ti TJ but not work in ubuntu 14
<TJ-> !info libmbedtls10 trusty
<ubottu> Package libmbedtls10 does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> !info libmbedtls9 trusty
<ubottu> Package libmbedtls9 does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> !info polarssl trusty | mircx1 it was renamed from
<ubottu> mircx1 it was renamed from: Package polarssl does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> !info libpolarssl5 trusty | mircx1 it was renamed from
<ubottu> mircx1 it was renamed from: libpolarssl5 (source: polarssl): lightweight crypto and SSL/TLS library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1 (trusty), package size 180 kB, installed size 522 kB
<Ububegin> i just restarted the laptop after some updates.. Now it is showing a blue with "Perform MOK management"  https://imgur.com/a/DCXEQwR .. Which option shld i choose ?
<TJ-> I wish ubottu would report source packages as well as binaries
<Ububegin> I cud do "Continue boot"... But this blue screens pops up everytime..
<elias_a> mircx1: Is Ubuntu 14 still supported? :O
<ioria> Ububegin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<TJ-> Ububegin: it seems you've got SecureBoot enabled and so you need to enroll your own signing key, in order to be able to sign and be able to load out-of-tree proprietary kernel modules like nvidia and some network modules
<Ububegin> ioria : Thanks for the link.. will use this method "Method 3 - Disable Secure Boot from BIOS"
<Ububegin> Issues has been fixed... thanks iora and TJ for saving me from a miserable long day..
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ioria> Ububegin, you're welcm
<younder> I am finally getting CUPS. The plug and play nature of Ubuntu's print system meant that I never really had to until I bought a really old CAD printer and had to set it up manually.
<younder> HP DeskJet 1055CM is now operational..
<Mixxit> so confused guys, why is my interfaces file empty
<Mixxit> (ubuntu server 18)
<younder> look in interfaces.d it has been split up
<Mixxit> where is that
<blackflow> Mixxit: because ifupdown is no longer the default way to configure the network, as of 17.10 iirc. there's now netplan which confiugres a backend: systemd-networkd (server) or NetworkManager (desktop)
<Mixxit> oh nooo
<blackflow> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<blackflow> Mixxit: keyword: default. meaning you can reinstall ifupdown and disable netplan (by removing any config in /etc/netplan/ directory)
<Mixxit> my /etc/netplan folder is empty
<blackflow> Mixxit: do you have an explicitly set networkd unit then? look under /etc/systemd/network/
<Mixxit> 50-default.network  50-public-interface.link
<blackflow> there you go
<Mixxit> i put my settings in there?
<blackflow> is that a hosted server? something your hostin company defined like that?
<Mixxit> looks like they did yeah
<Mixxit> comment at the top '# It was created by the OVH installer, please be careful with modifications.'
<blackflow> what do you want to change?
<Mixxit> i added a second ip
<Mixxit> to the device and want to configure it
<blackflow> Mixxit: right, i'm guessing you need an Address=   stanza in the .network unit
<Mixxit> ok great!
<samlamamma> I'm installing Kubuntu right now and am setting up my partitions. I've got a 512GB disk and I'll do two partitions (1 mount point / 1 mount point home/). I'm not sure how large I should let my root be
<Mixxit> thanks so much guys
<samlamamma> If I err on the conservative side and leave some space like ROOT FREE HOME then can I resize my partitions later if I need more for ROOT or HOME?
<blackflow> Mixxit: see the systemd.network(5) manpage for details on the unit
<blackflow> samlamamma: no. if you leave free space like that, then you can only grow the partition/fs _before_ it. unless you use something like LVM
<samlamamma> blackflow: Alright, would you just go for a 50/50 split between root and home?
<blackflow> but then you can grow it only up to free space left, there's no guarantee you wouldn't need more.   typically I would not go below 20G for a "regular" desktop. If you plan on playing Steam games, know that modern games are in tens of GB in size.
<blackflow> samlamamma: well if you ask _me_, I am using ZFS which is a pooled fs, meaning I don't have to think about partition sizes.  btrfs is also pooled, so I'd recommend you go with one of those two.
<sweb> i cant add https apt ng cache accoutering the docs https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/McsHFkFSCX/
<samlamamma> blackflow: I've heard of ZFS. I'll probably go with ext4, not for technical reasons but for support reasons (more people use ext4 so I can get more help w/o consulting documentation). Thank you for being accomodating!
<blackflow> sweb: why don't you define apt proxy instead. https://wiki.debian.org/AptConf
<sweb> blackflow: as you can see ~500Mb package i need cache mechanism over https
<blackflow> sweb: yeah and? you can configure apt to use http proxy, no need to hack the URL
<Mixxit> so i create two new files for the enp2s0 interface 50-failover-interface.link and 50-failover.network and adjusted all the settings but systemctl restart systemd-networkd doesnt show the second interface
<Mixxit> when i do ifconfig
<blackflow> Mixxit: ifconfig is deprecated and doesn't understand some modern features. use `ip`
<Mixxit> 3: enp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000
<blackflow> and btw... not sure you're doing it right, if I understand you correctly. TWO files for one interface (enp2s0)?
<blackflow> if you want to add the second IPv4, you just add another Address= entry under [network] in the one .network unit file
<blackflow> s/in the one/in the existing/
<Mixxit> but isnt it a different mac address and device
<Mixxit> i filled the other mac in the other files i made
<blackflow> Mixxit: not unles you actually have another NIC with another MAC
<Mixxit> and the other gateways etc
<Mixxit> i do have another mac but im not sure if i have another nic
<blackflow> how about we avoid the XY problem and you start from the beginning, what exactly you want to achieve.
<Mixxit> i want to configure enp2s0 but my interfaces file is empty
<blackflow> you can't have two MACs for the same NIC unless you resort to virtual nics bridged over one physical NIC
<blackflow> Mixxit: right, interfaces is no longer used. OVH prepared the /etc/systemd/network/....  unit files directly (not even using netplan)
<Mixxit> on my other server just have eth0 and eth1 with their associated settings
<aljoni> How can I change the hostname of a system running "Ubuntu Server 18.04.1".  I've tried changing the value of "/etc/hostname", running the "hostnamectl" and "hostname" commands but after rebooting the name is not what I set it to and the value in "/etc/hostname" is reset back to what it was before changing it.
<blackflow> Mixxit: that's two network interfaces. btw, you can still use ethX naming if you really want.
<Mixxit> two items listed under lshw -C network
<Mixxit> with different 'serial'
<Mixxit> ohhhh!
<ellyacht> cd ~/.profile is returning -bash: /root/.profile: Permission Denied
<Mixxit> thats weird
<Mixxit> i seem to have different mac than i was expected on enp2s0
<aljoni> ellyacht: ".profile" is a file not a directory?
<SineDeviance> hi all. i am running a system based on ubuntu 18.10. can someone please recommend a good GTK music player that isn't rhythmbox? I wanted exaile, but it seems they have not packaged it for 18.10 yet
<ellyacht> I need to add adb and fastboot to my PATH. '# add Android SDK Platform tools to path
<lambdafunk> aljoni: First edit /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg and set the parameter "preserve_hostname" from "false" to "true" and then edit /etc/hostname.
<aljoni> lambdafunk: Thanks.
<aljoni> That fixed it, thanks.  Was starting to pull my hair out with it resetting itself.
<blackflow> why are you even using cloud init
<Mixxit> ok i think i was just getting mixed up backflow, they have a customer management portal where you can generate virtual macs, i removed the virtual mac and added a secondary ip to the main interface as you suggested and its all working now
<transfusion> ellyacht: you should do something like export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/Android/Sdk/platform-tools
<blackflow> that's the cause of the problem in the first place
<transfusion> ellyacht: adding commands to .profile or .bash_profile will make them run on shell startup
<OerHeks> SineDeviance, tons of good managers, i like clementine, with build-in equaliser, and fast handling large music collections  https://fossbytes.com/best-linux-music-players-ubuntu/
<aljoni> blackflow: I just want through the setup normally: enter disk info, network, user details, and installed that way using the normal installer from ubuntu.com.
<blackflow> Mixxit: great :)
<aljoni> went through*
<Mixxit> thanks again for your help i would have never found this new configuration hehe
<Mixxit> have a great weekend!
<SineDeviance> OerHeks: forgot about clementine. thanks :D
<blackflow> aljoni: well that's the thing, th default server iso installs quite  variety of nonsense. cloud init is very specialized tool for very specialized tasks
<SineDeviance> OerHeks: large collection is the main reason, it's taking rhythmbox forever to scan my collection over the network. foobar2000 in windows does it in like two minutes.
<ellyacht> what is the command to take ownership of a directory again? chown...
<SineDeviance> ellyacht: chown -R
<SineDeviance> recursive
<OerHeks> SineDeviance, that would be my main reason, 90k+ songs, and it gives alot of plugins for services and such,have fun
<SineDeviance> OerHeks: i don't have that many, it's more like 13,000. but half of them are 24-bit FLAC and I guess rhythmbox takes a while
<ellyacht> man I keep getting -bash: /root/.profile: Permission Denied
<ellyacht> im trying to follow this tutorial https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/dumpling/build but so far no good
<Lantizia> Anyone here use cdrdao?  I'm assuming any "Q sub-channels with CRC errors" messages just mean any scratches have been worked around and read correctly?
<fuxaches> Hello, I'm trying to figure out why this new ubuntu machine isn't cooperating with postfix to send form mail - anybody up for helping a noob?
<acos> Hi
<ioria> fuxaches, what's the problem exactly ?
<fuxaches> Just wanting to use isp smtp to send form mail. I have 2 other ubuntu machines with it working. Best I can tell, this one is setup the same way.
<fuxaches> loria. The mail bounces and never sends - according to the log...
<fuxaches> loria: to=<celter@shaw.ca>, relay=mail.shaw.ca[64.59.136.142]:25, delay=1.1, delays=0.07/0.01/1/0.03, dsn=5.1.0, status=bounced (host mail.shaw.ca[64.59.136.142] said: 550 5.1.0 <terry-xps-8500.shawmail.ed.shawcable.net> domain rejected (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
<ioria> fuxaches, well, if you just want to send an email with your isp account,postfix is overkilling
<fuxaches> okay, I'm listening...
<ioria> fuxaches, i suggest ssmtp ; but if you reconfigure postfix as'Satellite' mode it should  work out of the box iirc
<ioria> !info ssmtp
<ubottu> ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.64-8ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 41 kB, installed size 2 kB
<fuxaches> satellite instead of internet + smarthost?
<ioria> fuxaches, yes
<fuxaches> I will give it a try - thank you...
<ioria> fuxaches, https://blog.eitchnet.ch/archives/286   (a bit old thou)
<TJ-> fuxaches: "terry-xps-8500.shawmail.ed.shawcable.net> domain rejected "
<Sven_vB> What's wrong with my freshly debootstrapped Ubuntu bionic? file permissions seem correct but still, "Couldn't create temporary file /tmp/apt.conf.skKQLr for passing config to apt-key" https://paste.debian.net/plainh/ecd03adf
<TJ-> Sven_vB: is there a /tmp/ directory in the chroot?
<fuxaches> TJ-: Yeah, I know, but the same setup on two other ubuntu boxes works fine...
<TJ-> fuxaches: the domain is wrong; I'll bet the others don't send that string
<Sven_vB> TJ-, yes, "ls -dFl /tmp" -> "drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 24 17:55 /tmp/"
<TJ-> fuxaches: it needs to be in the format user@f.q.d.n
<TJ-> Sven_vB: apt drops to the user _apt so it won't have Write permission
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks!
<fuxaches> loria: I tried satellite but no go... When I purged and re-installed postfix using satellite, I notice a couple of messages during the install:
<fuxaches> 1.) mailname is not a fully qualified domain name.  Not changing /etc/mailname.
<fuxaches> 2.)/etc/aliases exists, but does not have a root alias.
<TJ-> fuxaches: (1) is what I've just pointed out; reconfigure the package and set it correctly
<ioria> fuxaches, sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<fuxaches> TJ-: But I'm just using ubuntu desktop and the ISP's smtp to send, why all that crap?
<TJ-> fuxaches: I assume you have an email address someone@shawmail.ed.shawcable.net ?
<fuxaches> no its ***@shaw.ca
<fuxaches> but if you look at my account info on irc you'll see the account translates to the last bit
<TJ-> fuxaches: usually the ISP email servers will refuse to accept outgoing email if the SMTP envelope is not set to the email address they've assigned you.
<ioria> clearly
<TJ-> fuxaches: test it with a manual telnet session
<fuxaches> okay I'll run the re-configure utility and ill ask per prompt
<TJ-> fuxaches: or look at how your other PCs are configured
<fuxaches> I did and they seem to be configured exactly the same... That's why I severely puzzled
<fuxaches> all machines run 18.04.1
<jeffrey_f> where can I find a turnkey multi-OS pxe server
<jeffrey_f> for Virtualbox
<fuxaches> difference is this one was installed fresh to 18.04.1 and the other 2 have upgrade from previous versions
<TJ-> fuxaches: is this PC trying to send mail through a VPN ?
<fuxaches> TJ-: no
<fuxaches> kay - reconfigure - 1st prompt i am going to choose satellite
<TJ-> fuxaches: and what is the ISP mail server set to? mail.shawcable.net ?
<fuxaches> mail.shaw.ca
<fuxaches> as long as you're on their network - no credentials needed
<fuxaches> I have tried port 587 and same issue and the other 2 are setup as standard port 25 anyways
<fuxaches> so what do you suggest for system main name - I have always just left it as the computer name terry-XPS-8500
<fuxaches> but i am figuring this is where the problem is
<TJ-> fuxaches: try a telnet session. manually send the info. As I said, the MAIL FROM address is bad syntax, it should be user@f.q.d.n
<TJ-> fuxaches: here's how to do a manual SMTP session using telnet: https://www.port25.com/how-to-check-an-smtp-connection-with-a-manual-telnet-session-2/
<ioria> fuxaches, if you use postfix as a forwarder, your system main name it's not relevant ; just your smtp server, email address and password
<fuxaches> no need for password because if you're on the shaw network no crednetials are needed
<fuxaches> so would i put in ed.shawcable.net or shaw.ca ?
<fuxaches> email addresses are @shaw.ca and my ping name is *********.ed.shawcable.net
<TJ-> fuxaches: it may not matter; the issue is the MTA was sending a bad MAIL FROM
<TJ-> fuxaches: if you're on their network they may accept any user@f.q.d.n
<fuxaches> kay, that I don't understand...
<fuxaches> and that seems correct, from looking at the logs on the other machines that work
<fuxaches> seems to use a big alpha numeric@machinename.shawcable.net and works, but not on this machine
<TJ-> fuxaches: what is generating the emails that postfix is trying to deliver?
<tgm4883> fuxaches: the from address would be coming from the application that is sending the emails
<fuxaches> you mean my website mail form?
<TJ-> tgm4883: not always; postfix allows it to be set in the config
<ioria> fuxaches, /var/log/mail.log and  /var/log/mail.err might help
<fuxaches> loria: I have been looking there and it makes me more confused
<tgm4883> TJ-: do we have postfix config pastebins somewhere?
<TJ-> fuxaches: yes; there are several ways the SMTP envelope From: field can be set; if the sender is using something like "sendmail ...-fuser@f.q.d.n" or it could be set in postfix config via the canonical table
<TJ-> tgm4883: not so far :)
<fuxaches> TJ-: is there a way to go change that?
<fuxaches> Because it is something wonky like that. There must be a difference thr way this machine sees itself
<TJ-> fuxaches: what code is the web-site using to send the email? If it is php, is the email config correct?
<fuxaches> TJ-: PHP, yes. I have never had to modify the php.ini file to do this, but I changed the sendmail path in case, but same issue.
<blackflow> fuxaches: that error sounds like something the recipient server should solve
<TJ-> fuxaches: what is the current sendmail path? the default is "/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i"
<fuxaches> TJ-: yes that is the path
<fuxaches> well the recipient server would be shaw isp
<blackflow> fuxaches: the one you originally posted. according to that log your server is queuing, connecting to, issuing SMTP commands, but the recipient server is rejecting.
<TJ-> fuxaches: OK, are you able to show us one of the failed emails? if sendmail isn't given the -f option, it sets the SMTP envelope with the email's From: field
<fuxaches> blackflow: I know, yet I have two computers with the same postfix configuration working correctly...
<TJ-> fuxaches: if the envelope is correct, or not attached, and the From: field in the header is correct, then we will know it is a postfix misconfiguration
<fuxaches> I can show you the log of when I fill out and send the form mail from the mail.log
<blackflow> fuxaches: right, so it's on the recipient side to correct things. you said your network was allowed without credentials? I guess this server that's being rejected is not on the white list
<blackflow> (mynetworks, in postfix config speak)
<TJ-> blackflow: it is the ISP SMTP relay that is refusing the delivery from fuxaches's postfix, due to malformed SMTP MAIL FROM
<fuxaches> myhostname: terry-XPS-8500.ed.shawcable.net
<blackflow> TJ-: malformed how?
<fuxaches> yes, malformed seems right. I need to correct it
<TJ-> bounced (host mail.shaw.ca[64.59.136.142] said: 550 5.1.0 <terry-xps-8500.shawmail.ed.shawcable.net> domain rejected (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
<blackflow> TJ-:  that says nothing about MAIL FROM being malformed
<TJ-> MAIL FROM: user@f.q.d.n is expected, there is no user@ in <terry-xps-8500.shawmail.ed.shawcable.net>
<blackflow> note that postfix checks are done after RCPT TO. "mailformed" MAIL FROM could also be due to the domain being blacklisted.
<blackflow> TJ-: there shouldn't be in that error message. DOMAIN rejected, and the domain is listed
<fuxaches> blackflow: if it wer blacklisted you would think the two other machines i have here would not work neither - right?
<blackflow> fuxaches: not necessarily
<fuxaches> hmmm, okay.
<blackflow> the message here could be red herring depending on how the recipient is configured to run checks
<za1b1tsu> So I've spent some time on a macosx because of work, I like linux more, but there is something that I would like to bring to linux. The OS keys, for ctrl they preserved the readline (emacs?) shortcuts, for example 'ctrl-a' goes do the start of the line, but 'super-a' selects all. Also 'super-c', 'super-v' copy pastes everywhere. Is there a DE or WM that can help me achieve this?
<fuxaches> sometimes when i restart the postfix service one of the mails in the queue actually fire and deliver
<fuxaches> the recipient is me
<blackflow> fuxaches: you can run tcpdump and observe what's in the smtp proto, unless it's encrypted but you can force it unencrypted
<fuxaches> that form mails to me
<blackflow> fuxaches: by "recipient" I mean the relay= in thatmessage
<fuxaches> how do i do a tcpdump?
<fuxaches> just tcpdump at command line
<blackflow> ask google :)   there is also #postfix here on Freenode, folks is very helpful, but prepare all the logs and configs in advance to a pastebin
<blackflow> at any rate, this doesn't seem like Ubuntu issue
<fuxaches> ooops, didn't know ther was a postfix channel - sorry
<TJ-> fuxaches:  "the shaw mail servers will reject any hostname in the smtp helo negotiation that does not have a reverse dns"
<blackflow> the error message is different for that
<TJ-> fuxaches: so, I'm guessing you need to set the hostname to that of your public interface
<gavimobile> hey folks, i got myself into a little pickle. i have a ubuntu device with very little hd space. i installed a few packages using apt-get and now i have no space and cant do anything. the process didnt finish. when i try to remove the apps i installed i get the following message E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem., which cannot complete either because that also ends with
<gavimobile> or of no space
<blackflow> it's "550 5.7.1 Client host rejected: cannot find your reverse hostname"
<blackflow> unless that postfix is not configured to reject_unknown_reverse_client_hostname  but uses some other (custom) check
<TJ-> I'm going on a report from a shawcable customer with the same issue, who said that was the cause, when the shaw SMPT server reported "The error message indicates
<TJ-> that the locally defined domain in the "from" address was rejected.
<TJ-> fuxaches: see https://community.shaw.ca/thread/31249
<blackflow> "hostname does not have a rdns" is a fallcy. rdns is for IPs not for hostnames
<gavimobile> would appreciate any assistance
<TJ-> fuxaches: didn't you say earler that on the working PCs the hostname shows as "S010620aa4beb86d8.ed.shawcable.net)" ?
<blackflow> whoever wrote that has no clue what they're talking about
<fuxaches> TJ-: in the log it's actuall an aplha numeric set devided by a "."
<blackflow> well why don't you pastebin THAT then.
<TJ-> fuxaches: your current public hostname is what I wrote above? is that what the other working PCs are using?
<fuxaches> @terry-xps-8300.ed.shawcable.net for one of the other machines
<fuxaches> makes me wonder if its a dns issue
<TJ-> fuxaches: right, there's an "@" symbol
<fuxaches> the other machines are manually set and this one is using dhcp
<TJ-> fuxaches: anyhow, this isn't an Ubuntu issue. as blackflow said you need to ask in #postfix
<fuxaches> dfs987f9s7fdsf7.dfas7f8sd7f8ds7@terry-xps-8300.ed.shawcable.net  this one works
<tgm4883> gavimobile: what sort of partitioning do you have setup?
<fuxaches> terry-xps-8500  gives the error i supplied from the log
<tgm4883> fuxaches
<fuxaches> lol
<tgm4883> fuxaches: I think you'll need to supply both the config and the actual log file
<fuxaches> give me a few for that. I have to go fond my pastebin crap
<tgm4883> ideally, the config for both a working server and a non-working server
<gavimobile> tgm4883: not sure how to answer your question. would df -h be the answer?
<tgm4883> gavimobile: yea
<gavimobile> tgm4883: https://pastebin.com/tSvF5MR7
<tgm4883> wow you're right, that is pretty limited space
<tgm4883> I wonder if there's some old kernel stuff we can get rid of
<gavimobile> tgm4883: or cache
<gavimobile> temp files
<TJ-> gavimobile: obvious one is to clear /var/cache/apt with "apt-get clean"
<tgm4883> TJ-: +1
<gavimobile> TJ-: there is nothing in there
<TJ-> gavimobile: the other is to check how much space /var/log/ is using: "du -sh -d 1 /var/log"
<gavimobile> i ran apt-get clean also
<tgm4883> gavimobile: 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image' although I'm doubful there's any old ones there
<gavimobile> du: warning: summarizing conflicts with --max-depth=1
<TJ-> if tmpfs is only 30M that suggests there isn't a lot of RAM either
<gavimobile> TJ- is that a typo
<TJ-> gavimobile: oh, of course, drop the -d
<gavimobile> TJ-: and leave the 1?
<TJ-> gavimobile: drop the "-d 1"
<gavimobile> k
<gavimobile> 1.5M    /var/log
<TJ-> gavimobile: OK, not much there then
<TJ-> gavimobile: what was the last package you installed that hit this
<tgm4883> gavimobile: out of curiosity, is this a vacuum?
<gavimobile>  /var/log/apt/history.log says that i attempted to intall  apt-get install aptitude synaptic wajig dpkg-dev apt-doc python-apt
<gavimobile> tgm4883: yes
<ioria> guess an arm device
<gavimobile> lol
<tgm4883> gavimobile: nice
<gavimobile> how did you know
<tgm4883> your hostname is rockrobo
<jurgentje> Heya, I'm really happy with the KDE connect integration with Android... but I keep getting "Configure..." when right clicking on the phone icon. I would like to try sending an SMS
<gavimobile> ahh, that gave it away
<gavimobile>  apt-get install aptitude synaptic wajig dpkg-dev apt-doc python-apt was the last command that worked before i screwed it up
<TJ-> gavimobile: have you been able to use "dpkg --remove <package>" on anything, or does that just trigger the configure warning
<gavimobile> it got full during the install
<gavimobile> TJ-: im not sure how. doesnt package represent a specific package name/
<gavimobile> where would i find them?
<TJ-> gavimobile: try this: "dpkg -r aptitude"
<blackflow> fuxaches: please pop into #postfix, and pastebin:  1) the test email your sending (complete with headers, best use sendmail for that),  2) logs during the smtp event,   3) postconf -n
<gavimobile> TJ-: dpkg: error: failed to write status database record about 'libpolkit-gobject-1-0:armhf' to '/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<tgm4883> gavimobile: assuming this has internet access, 'dpkg -l | nc termbin.com 9999'
<TJ-> gavimobile: thought so, OK we have to get brutal :)
<gavimobile> TJ-: http://termbin.com/om2y this was the output
<gavimobile> if i ran apt-get install aptitude synaptic wajig dpkg-dev apt-doc python-apt, where is ubuntu storing the packages?
<gavimobile> also, is it in the middle of a job? can i cancel the job?
<TJ-> gavimobile: "cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/{aptitude,synaptic}.list | while read file; do [ -f $file ] && rm $file; done"
<gavimobile> oh snap, he didnt just say that :-D
<TJ-> gavimobile: that ^^^^ should give you enough headroom to get things in order
<gavimobile> cat: /var/lib/dpkg/info/synaptic.list: No such file or directory
<gavimobile> let me double check the directory
<TJ-> gavimobile: OK, try it again with just aptitude
<gavimobile> maybe oyu have a type-o
<gavimobile> but dont i need aptitude?
<TJ-> gavimobile: "cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/aptitude.list | while read file; do [ -f $file ] && rm $file; done"
<TJ-> gavimobile: we're just trying to free enough space for the tools to be able to operate
<TJ-> gavimobile: no, aptitude is optional
<gavimobile> isnt aptitude apt?
<TJ-> gavimobile: for package management all that is required is dpkg and apt
<gavimobile> TJ-: this command worked but outputted nothing
<TJ-> gavimobile: no it won't; but you may have a little space now. try "df -h /" again
<gavimobile> i did, same thing
<TJ-> gavimobile: if not enough, then we need to attack those other packages
<gavimobile> /dev/root       494M  492M     0 100% /
<TJ-> gavimobile: "cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/dpkg-dev.list | while read file; do [ -f $file ] && rm $file; done"
<TJ-> gavimobile: "cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/apt-doc.list | while read file; do [ -f $file ] && rm $file; done"
<gavimobile> let me tell you what is the ls -l of /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<TJ-> gavimobile: some of these commands may fail if the packages were not installed, so just ignore the error and move on
<gavimobile> nevemrind, there are a bunch
<TJ-> gavimobile: "cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/wajig.list | while read file; do [ -f $file ] && rm $file; done"
<TJ-> gavimobile: then "df -s /"
<TJ-> grrr
<TJ-> gavimobile: then "df  /"
<gavimobile> /dev/root         505764 501258         0 100% /
<gavimobile> but the 3 lines above worked with no output
<TJ-> so there is 4MB free :)
<gavimobile> :-)
<gavimobile> sweet
<gavimobile> is that enough to install apt-undo
<TJ-> gavimobile: try "dpkg -r wajig"
<gavimobile> /dev/root         505764 500968         0 100% /
<TJ-> gavimobile: if we've deleted the files we need to tell dpkg the packages need to be gone, too
<gavimobile> it did something
<TJ-> gavimobile: "dpkg -r aptitude"
<TJ-> gavimobile: same for each of apt-doc synaptic
<gavimobile> /dev/root         505764 500955         0 100% /
<fuxaches> tgm4883: here's the stuff -  https://pastebin.com/cTg4vjTp
<TJ-> gavimobile: after that, then you may be able to get the tools to work: "apt-get --fix-broken install"
<gavimobile> /dev/root         505764 500420         0 100% /
<gavimobile> what will that do?
<gavimobile> apt-get --fix-broken install
<gavimobile> i dont want to install anything else. i want to consintrate on uninstalling
<gavimobile> Need to get 854 kB of archives.
<gavimobile> After this operation, 2212 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<gavimobile> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<gavimobile>  using apt-get --fix-broken install
<fuxaches> TJ-: I posted this in #postfix, but if you're interested -   https://pastebin.com/cTg4vjTp
<TJ-> gavimobile: OK, say no
<TJ-> gavimobile: that tried to install packagse due to dependencies. try "dpkg --configure -a" to clean up to begin with
<gavimobile> ok, but this will also need space
<TJ-> gavimobile: yes, but we're trying to get the system back into a sane state
<gavimobile> failed
<gavimobile> no hd space left
<TJ-> once we've done that we can selective find and remove other packages. E.g. "apt autoremove" may remove packages that synaptic/aptitude brought in
<gavimobile> /dev/root         505764 505764         0 100% /
<TJ-> gavimobile: are you able to pastebin the output from that failed command ?
<gavimobile> sure
<gavimobile> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/jRPffHKW
<TJ-> gavimobile: eeek! you've tried to install so much ... going to have to take out the big packages
<gavimobile> still there or am i disconnected?
<gavimobile> ignore that
<TJ-> gavimobile: I think we try to take out gcc-4.8 first, since that installed size is around 14MB
<TJ-> gavimobile: "cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/gcc-4.8.list | while read file; do [ -f $file ] && rm $file; done"
<TJ-> gavimobile: then try "dpkg --remove build-essential" and "dpkg --remove dpkg-dev"
<gavimobile> the second one i had to use purge instead of remove
<gavimobile> df ./
<gavimobile> /dev/root         505764 494135         0 100% /
<TJ-> gavimobile: OK, looking better
<gavimobile> yes it it
<TJ-> gavimobile: let me look through the list for more candidates
<gavimobile> dpkg --configure -a?
<gavimobile> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> gavimobile: "dpkg --remove apt-xapian-index"
<TJ-> gavimobile: "dpkg --remove python-apt"
<gavimobile> is this python ?
<gavimobile> dpkg --remove python-apt
<TJ-> gavimobile: then, without letting this command run, pastebin what it reports: "apt-get --fix-broken install"
<TJ-> gavimobile: no, it's python-apt, required by apt-xapian-index and aptitutde/synaptic
<gavimobile> i guess it doesnt matter, dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove python-apt which isn't installed
<buZz> whats the method to report a malicious snap developer thats causing ppl to lose money when they install his snaps?
<TJ-> gavimobile: that's good then, it never got there or didn't record that it did
<TJ-> gavimobile: then, without letting this command run, pastebin what it reports: "apt-get --fix-broken install"
<gavimobile> its running
<TJ-> buZz: that's snapcraft.io I think
<gavimobile> i didnt forget:)
<buZz> someone namesquatted the 'bitcoin' snap and made it install a outdated and poorly compatible client (thats not the official one)
<TJ-> gavimobile: OK, thought you might have got lost in the messages :)
<gavimobile> https://pastebin.com/1a10D1Kf
<TJ-> buZz: snaps aren't supported by Ubuntu, they're a Canonoical/snapcraft.io thing
<buZz> alright
<TJ-> gavimobile: try "apt-get autoremove" now; if it works it'll clear out a lot that is no longer depended on
<gavimobile> lol
<A|an> I used to know this...how to you establish a root terminal in a non-admin user account
<A|an> how do you
<gavimobile> i litter just tried that and was going to pastebin to you that 150+mb will be free
<TJ-> gavimobile: it looks like you installed a GUI on that install? is it needed, because that will take up a LOT of space
<gavimobile> TJ-: no need for gui
<hggdh> A|an: sudo?
<A|an> no
<A|an> sudo -i doesn't either
<TJ-> gavimobile: right, and in that list I'm seeing things like GUI libraries, which were likely brought in due to something else you installed
<gavimobile> /dev/root         505764 374582    105070  79% /
<hggdh> A|an: please be more specific. sudo -i does not what? And what,m exactly, do you want do do?
<gavimobile> can we keep on going?
<A|an> in the past, I've done some command that established a root terminal with a # promt
<TJ-> A|an: for a user not in the 'sudo' group?
<TJ-> gavimobile: yes
<A|an> yes
<gavimobile> TJ-: i really appreciate your assistance!
<TJ-> gavimobile: try "apt-get -f install" again see if it can clean up finally
<gavimobile> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 117 not upgraded.
<hggdh> A|an: if you know the root's password, you can su -
<TJ-> gavimobile: OK, let's not upgrade right now :D
<A|an> okay
<A|an> just a sec
<TJ-> gavimobile: so you've got space, and we need to figure out what you've got installed that can be permanently removed
<A|an> That prompts for the users passwd
<hggdh> A|an: su - will prompt for the *root*'s password, not the user.
<gavimobile> TJ- wont /vat/log/apt/history.log be a good resource?
<TJ-> gavimobile: now this: "dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep -v ^lib | nc termin.com 9999"
<A|an> just a sec
<TJ-> gavimobile: that'll send the output to termbin.com, you just need to give us the URL
<gavimobile> also, if i run apt-get remove synaptic wajig dpkg-dev apt-doc python-apt aptitude , shouldnt it remove all dependencies and bring me back to where i was before i got myself into this mess?
<TJ-> gavimobile: yes, although we should have managed those removals already with "dpkg --remove" (dpkg -r)
<A|an> hggdh: authentication fail
<gavimobile> including their dependencies?
<gavimobile> btw, its running i think. no output yet (as if its working)
<TJ-> gavimobile: no, the "apt-get autoremove" did that
<TJ-> gavimobile: yes, it'll be a long list
<gavimobile> done, no output
<hggdh> A|an: then you gave the wrong password for root. As an aside, root does NOT have a password set on Ubuntu, by default.
<gavimobile> no link
<A|an> (i've done it in the past...i'm going to scratch in my flesh when i figure it out again)
<TJ-> gavimobile: oh fooey I'm a dope!
<gavimobile> i ran this  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep -v ^lib | nc termin.com 9999
<gavimobile> TJ-: your definetly not
<A|an> yes, i know it's not set by defautl...i re-entered it 3x
<TJ-> oh no! I thought I'd not put in the "nc"
<A|an> just a sec
<TJ-> gavimobile: it may be the list was too long for termbin to accept
<TJ-> gavimobile: I'm testing it here
<cnnx> I'm unable to play a .SWF file
<cnnx> I'm having a hard time installing flash player
<A|an> fails again
<A|an> hmmm
<gavimobile> what is termin.com
<TJ-> gavimobile: typo!! that's why it failed :D
<TJ-> gavimobile: use this better command anyhow: "dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/{P=P " " $2}END{print P}' | nc termbin.com 9999"
<cnnx> I have a file ending in .SWF on my desktop
<cnnx> when I click on it it doesnt play the game
<cnnx> application/x-shcokwave-flash decoder is required to play the file, not is not installed
<cnnx> what can I do
<A|an> ok...how do you switch to another user account in a user's account
<gavimobile> http://termbin.com/jjpv
<hggdh> A|an: sudo
<gavimobile> if /var/log/apt/history.log doesnt show anything from 2018 and everything else is from 2015 (i only purchased this device in 2018), does this mean that this is how it was before?
<TJ-> gavimobile: the only thing there that I suspect may have been pulled in but isn't needed is python3.4 - 14.04, as far as remember, only uses python2.7 for system tooling
<TJ-> gavimobile: althought I'm not sure why qemu-user-static is required on there either
<gavimobile> i need wget php5-cli nano
<TJ-> gavimobile: for now, if "apt-get -f install" reports everything is good (doesn't do anything) then it's back to a sane setup.
<TJ-> gavimobile: what's the free space like now?
<gavimobile> it is back to sane
<gavimobile> /dev/root         505764 374684    104968  79% /
<gavimobile> which im totally fine with
<gavimobile> i just wish i can do more
<gavimobile> i also ran
<gavimobile> just a sec
<TJ-> there's things like libpangoft2-1.0-0 which, as far as I know, should only be required by a GUI tool
<TJ-> gavimobile: oh and "hicolor-icon-theme"
<TJ-> gavimobile: are you wanting to be able to build software for it ?
<gavimobile> no building software
<TJ-> gavimobile: i was wondering why dpk-dev and gcc-4.8 build-essential were being installed
<gavimobile> hicolor-icon-theme removed
<gavimobile> TJ-: they were suggested from the terminal
<gavimobile> shall i remove them
<gavimobile> libpangoft2-1.0-0 and dependencies removed
<TJ-> gavimobile: looks like you're about sorted out "apt-get autoremove" will remove any packages that are no longer required
<TJ-> gavimobile: I have to stop typing now, about to get flour-covered hands making pizza!
<gavimobile> TJ enjoy man, thanks very much
<coconut> Is there a place where all web browser connections to hosts are logged by default?
<TJ-> coconut: You mean the NSA?
<coconut> TJ-: heheh, no i want to know what i.e. firefox does more than only the sites i visit.
<coconut> I guess this can only be accomplished outside ff.
<TJ-> coconut: ohhh!!! I thought you meant some global logging of everyone's HTTP connections :D
<coconut> TJ-: yes, i do mean that. :)
<TJ-> coconut: you could monitor outgoing connections from the firefox process and child processes if you want to collect them in real time
<coconut> TJ-: i have to go. Hope i can come on this tomorrow. (and thank you :))
<coconut> *back
<DoXiD> I tried my luck in the Arch irc. But hoping someone here is awake that is a god at linux namespaces.. Anyone ever worked with them and have some good ideas (and don't hate reading), do you mind throwing an eye on: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/483918/dnsmasq-running-in-namespace-cant-take-queries-from-within-namespace
<DoXiD> tl;dr:   (outside) 192.168.42.1 veth0 <--> veth1 192.168.42.2 (inside)    can't ping 192.168.42.2 from within the namespace itself.
<TJ-> DoXiD: is there a routing table?
<DoXiD> TJ: Yup, on both ends. And i can ping outside->inside  inside->outside just not inside->inside
<DoXiD> and outside->outside address works fine too.
<DoXiD> Running wireshark/tcpdump inside the namespace gives me some traffic, mostly ARP's and some SSDP. But when I ping the inside interface address I see no network traffic at all.
<TJ-> DoXiD: I've read your SO, from the namespace shell can you show me "ip route show" ?
<DoXiD> default via 192.168.42.1 dev veth1
<DoXiD> 192.168.42.0/24 dev veth1 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.42.2
<TJ-> DoXiD: interesting... give me a few moments to reproduce!
<DoXiD> I'd be happy to TJ- :)
<TJ-> DoXiD: nice documentation btw, makes a change to see everything exact :)
<DoXiD> Heh, thank you! I knew this would be a pain in the ass for anyone trying to help out. So thought, more is better ^^
<DoXiD> I'm also duplicating the setup on a second machine, forgot to do that.
<TJ-> DoXiD: before i recreate, have you on the host run tcpdump on eno1? because I have a sneaking suspicion the packets are being punted to eno1 and not seeing veth1
<TJ-> DoXiD: due to the MASQ rule
<DoXiD> humm, i have. well a wireshark running on both eno1 and on veth0. But I'll double check, gimme a sec
<DoXiD> TJ-: Something's fishy, I get barely anything in wireshark on eno1 or veth0. I should be getting this SSH+IRC traffic at the very least.
<TJ-> DoXiD: the other thing I wonder is, have you done "sysctl net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding = 1"?
<TJ-> DoXiD: I see you've done net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<DoXiD> TJ-: Not permanently added it to the sys-conf, and not done the default thing.
<xdruppi> hello, i created a xorg.conf file because ubuntu wasn't detecting my native resolution, now it works, but only after logging in, why is that? is there a way to make it so that it works from boot?
<TJ-> DoXiD: no, doing it via /proc/sys/ is the same :)
<TJ-> DoXiD: but how about "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/forwarding" ?
<DoXiD> Did the default, and now i get x5 `1`
<DoXiD> So they're all active :) ping still doesn't work :/
<DoXiD> Got wireshark running, no ping on eno1 :/
<DoXiD> (but I do see traffic now at least on eno1. So it's behaving again)
<DoXiD> and nothing is leakin out on veth0 either. ICMP-wise that is
<TJ-> DoXiD: OK, that's good then, in a way :s
<DoXiD> Haha, true. At least it's as expected. The big question now is, where does my ICMP packet go. dmesg and journalctl is giving me nothing, and iptables ia flying blind with accept on all tables.
<DoXiD> It's so strange that tcpdump inside the namespace can't even see the packet being generated. as if the kernel is eating it up before it lands anywhere
<TJ-> DoXiD: I've not really played about with netns to this degree but I do know networking, and the thing that I'd be wondered about on a regular host is where is localhost? Because when a local process on Linux kernel is sending to another local process the packets don't traverse the network stack like packets that are forwarded, or come from external hosts
<TJ-> DoXiD: no, that isn't strange to me, due to ^^^^
<DoXiD> Ah that's true.
<TJ-> DoXiD: also, have you checked the default policy inside the netns for the netfilters FORWARD table is ACCEPT and not DROP?
<DoXiD> localhost resolves to 127.0.0.1 in the namespace but ::1 ipv6 localhost on the outside. Not sure if that matters.
<DoXiD> Let me double check, I think I did.
<TJ-> DoXiD: that's just due to it preferring IPv6
<DoXiD> There's no rule at all in the forward table. I can put one, a -J ACCEPT
<TJ-> DoXiD: actually, it'd be the filter/INPUT chain
<TJ-> DoXiD: not a rule, the Chain policy
<TJ-> DoXiD: "iptables -L | grep policy"
<DoXiD> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<DoXiD> It's accept on all of them
<DoXiD> same goes for prerouting, and all the NAT tables. Just double checking without knowing why I'm checking the NAT table heh
<TJ-> DoXiD: I thought they should be but it's always worth checking
<TJ-> DoXiD: I find "iptables -S" is the best way to check all tables/chains at once
<TJ-> DoXiD: right, I'll try to reproduce here
<DoXiD> Thank you, in advance!
<DoXiD> And thank you for the tip on iptables, -S sure is nice!
<TJ-> your instructions are missing the "ip link add veth1..."
<DoXiD> #ip link add veth0 type veth peer name veth1   <- that one?
<TJ-> sorry, no, my eyes skipped :D
<DoXiD> haha, mine did too re-reading my own post.. Can't blame you!
<Blueking> hmm dhcpd server won't hand out ip's   I can set IP on clients manual to access web/net.. trying to find out who dhcp server fails.. what should I look into ?
<Blueking> who why..
<acos> Blueking: when was it working last.
<acos> Blueking: when was it working last??**
<DoXiD> Blueking: I'd start with doing `dhclient -v` and see if the client tells you anything. `tcpdump -n -vv -i eth0` and see if you get any traffic that is DHCP related.
<DoXiD> if you own the dhcp server, you can always check `journalctl -u dhcpcd` and see if that tells you anything. `ss -ltn` and see if the port is listening on the interface you're expecting it to.
<Blueking> ok I will check
<DoXiD> sorry, `ss -lun` (because it's UDP.. *duh*)
<TJ-> DoXiD: I notice I cannot "ping 127.0.0.1" inside the netns, even after "ip addr add 127.0.0.1/8 dev lo"
<DoXiD> I got the same phenomena. Which is the same issue with the assigned address to the veth interface. Is this by design?
<TJ-> DoXiD: I do notice that dnsmasq isn't receiving the query
<DoXiD> Correct, in a sense. That's what I get too. I can start dnamasq outside the namespace and queries will work. I just can't do anything inside the namespace with it's own IP :/
<DoXiD> nor loopback
<TJ-> DoXiD: yes; i was confirming the extend of the isolation using "dig -b a.b.c.d ..."
<TJ-> DoXiD: I saw strace was binding to an IPv6 socket, so I added ::1/128 to lo but that didn't help either
<DoXiD> Good thinking tho, strace was a good idea
<timmi92> I've been trying to change 18.04 Desktop to use systemd-networkd via netplan, rather than NetworkManager but it doesn't receive broadcasts (the most annoying consequence being no ARP requests, so I have to ping a client from the machine before the client can ping back). I've searched online for ages and can confirm subnets are OK, same driver is in use, permissions OK on .network file, etc.
<Blueking> DoXiD: founmd reason  : same client/router in AP mode added two times..
<DoXiD> Blueking: There ya go :D Glad you found it!
<Blueking> wasted some hours on this silly thing..  bought some mesh routers.. moving old one into garage
<TJ-> DoXiD: fixed it LoL we're so silly
<DoXiD> You gotta be shitting me? :P
<DoXiD> Teach me sensei
<TJ-> DoXiD: "ip netns spacename ip link set up dev lo"  :D --- it was down!
<DoXiD> Noooooo
<DoXiD> *shame* *shame* *shame* :<
<DoXiD> Man, you're a god!
<TJ-> Baaahhhm Baaaaahm Baaaaahm!
<TJ-> ^^ best attempt at denumont music
<DoXiD> ofc that's it.. I can't blame anyone but myself, but I really dislike clever optmizations like this :P I expect traffic to go on veth1 not lo xD
<DoXiD> Hahaha
<TJ-> DoXiD: I knew it had something to do with the way localhost is handled, but I didn't look at the basics
<DoXiD> I can hear it perfectly in my head
<TJ-> DoXiD: anything routed inside the host uses lo
<DoXiD> TJ-: You rarely do once you've started to advance in the levels of thinking. I can barely solve outlook problems even tho i worked at a helpdesk for 5 years.. because i've been programming and worked as a integrations tech for several years
<DoXiD> TJ-: You're 100% correct, stupid of me to not make sure all my interfaces are up. God dang it you're good tho!
<TJ-> DoXiD: I know the feeling... I'm always reminding people to 'check the cables' and 'is it plugged in'
<DoXiD> Haha, classic OSI model thinking! ^^
<TJ-> saves so much time... we forgot to check lo was plugged in and its lights were blinking :)
<DoXiD> If you have a SO account, feel free to poke me in the eyes by posting the most simplisic answer you can haha
<TJ-> DoXiD: I don't :)
<DoXiD> We sure did.. so furstrating ^^
<DoXiD> I'll answer it with a reference to the irc chatlog :)
<TJ-> DoXiD: just add the "ip netns spacename ip link set up dev lo" and "ip addr add 127.0.0.1/8 dev lo"
<TJ-> I wouldn't be surprised if that becomes a top hit :)
<DoXiD> Hehe, probably will once namespaces gets used more frequenctly haha. Oh man, I'm so grateful I dared copy pasting the same question I posted in the #archlinux channel.
<DoXiD> I hate spamming, but this was getting on my nerves!
<DoXiD> Anything I can do to thank you?
<TJ-> DoXiD: help someone else the same way
<DoXiD> I'll try my hardest to help two people. Gotta love good communitys!
#ubuntu 2018-11-25
<DoXiD> The misses is threatening to pull the main fuse in the house now tho, it's 1AM here ^^ Big thanks to you tho!
<DoXiD> Have a great night everyone! I'm gona sleep so good now that this is resolved haha.
<TJ-> DoXiD: g'night... midnight here, I'll escape now too!
<DoXiD> *waves* /zz
<timmi92> I've been trying to change 18.04 Desktop to use systemd-networkd using netplan, rather than NetworkManager but it doesn't receive broadcasts (the most annoying consequence being no ARP requests, so I have to ping a client from the machine before the client can ping back). I've searched online for hours and confirm subnets are OK, same driver is in use, permissions OK on .network file, etc. What am I missing? :(
<TJ-> timmi92: that sounds extremely weird
<trupsalms> any network guru's in the house
<TJ-> timmi92: is it ethernet wired, or wireless?
<timmi92> TJ-: yeah very weird, it's wireless. I've posted a bunch of configuration info on askubuntu here if that's helpful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1095566/18-04-desktop-doesnt-receive-arp-requests-when-configured-with-netplan-and-netw
<TJ-> timmi92: why can't you use Network Manager?
<timmi92> TJ-: I guess I can haha, I just started following guides for DHCP & DNS which used networkd instead, then when it didn't work it just motivated more investigation
<backnforth> I dislike how on my Ubuntu 18.10 machine that pressing shift-ctl-ctab doesn't quickly jump me to the tab on the left.
<TJ-> timmi92: OK, In your AU you say "...           | askubuntu here if that's helpful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1095566/18-04-deskto
<TJ->                      │
<TJ-> blow!
<TJ-> timmi92: you say "... created /network/interfaces/config.yaml  ..."
<TJ-> timmi92: is that path correct? should that be "/etc/netplan/config.yaml" ?
<timmi92> TJ-: you're good! that's a typo, it's at /etc/netplan/config.yaml
<TJ-> timmi92: also in the systemd-networkd /run/systen/network/10-netplan-wlp3s0.network you've got "Name=w1p3s0" <--- notice that says 'w1' (one) not 'wl' eL
<trupsalms> i have a cloud base vpn server configured, i'd also like to configure it as a dns server?
<TJ-> timmi92: did you not copy-paste that?
<TJ-> timmi92: when it is having problems, run "ip link show; ip addr show; ip route show"
<timmi92> TJ-: damn, that's another typo I didn't copy-paste. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gB8wbqvGS6/
<TJ-> timmi92: you notice there is no default route
<TJ-> timmi92: are the clients in the 192.168.135.0/24 sub-net ?
<TJ-> timmi92: I've seen this kind of thing recently, and it was caused by flakey Cisco APs
<timmi92> TJ-: oh there's another typo in my static netplan - 193 instead of 192. Yep all in that subnet. I'm going to switch back to dhcp, goodness knows what else I've mis-typed. I noticed after that post that networkctl shows 'configuring' status on that interface, but when I stop NetworkManager and restart systemd-networkd, that shows
<timmi92> TJ-: 'configured' instead. I wasn't able to disable NetworkManager completely though via systemctl disable
<TJ-> timmi92: "sudo systemctl mask network-manager.service
<TJ-> timmi92: also, one command I forgot you'll find useful: "ip neigh show"
<timmi92> TJ-: will try mask. Also it's a cheap TP-Link AP
<TJ-> timmi92: if the interface is getting a DHCP lease, but not seeing ARP requests, that suggests some issue with the wireless link
<TJ-> timmi92: have you confirmed that systemd is connecting using the same frequency, especially if the AP offers dual-band
<TJ-> timmi92: I'm wondering if you've got problems due to how NM and networkd handle wpa_supplicant
<erisco> I have a Ubuntu server. A process is crashing. "Aborted (core dumped)". All I want to do is see the core dump. How do I do that.
<erisco> I've read everything I can find on Apport and ulimit and w/e.
<TJ-> erisco: if there is a crash captured it'd be in /var/crash/
<erisco> well, there is nothing there
<timmi92> TJ-: Yes same frequency, and two win 10 machines on different frequencies can still reach each other. I did sudo systemctl mask network-manager.service and restarted but systemctl status NetworkManager still shows active (running)
<timmi92> TJ-: if I do systemctl stop NetworkManager and systemctl restart systemd-networkd, clear my windows ARP cache and ping the ubuntu machine it works.
<TJ-> timmi92: do you have a "ls -l /etc/systemd/system/network-manager.service -> /dev/null"
<TJ-> timmi92: right, so you've got systemd-networkd and NM fighting over controlling the wifi :)
<TJ-> timmi92: masking a unit simply creates a symlink to /dev/null for the unit in /etc/systemd/system/
<timmi92> TJ-: yep just double checked and I have network-manager.service -> /dev/null
<TJ-> timmi92: in which case network-manager should not be able to start at all
<timmi92> TJ-: silly question... but is network-manager and NetworkManager the same thing?
<TJ-> timmi92: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   22 Nov  2 19:06 network-manager.service -> NetworkManager.service
<timmi92> TJ-: ok cool, so I just need to disable NM, which is already disabled haha
<timmi92> TJ-: yet runs...
<TJ-> timmi92: what does "systemctl status network-manager" show ?
<erisco> so if there should be a log in /var/crash and there isn't, why would a crash not be captured?
<erisco> oh damn there it is finally, in the same directory I ran the program in
<TJ-> timmi92: "sudo systemctl mask NetworkManager-dispatcher.service"
<timmi92> TJ-: Loaded: masked (/dev/null; bad), Active: inactive (dead)
<erisco> enabling apport must have finally worked
<erisco> now why I decided to cat it is beyond me
<TJ-> timmi92: and possibly "sudo systemctl mask NetworkManager-wait-online.service"
<TJ-> erisco: right, apport collects in /var/crash/ but regular crash-dumps are written (only if there is permission to write) into the directory the process ran from
<erisco> TJ-, well it wasn't doing it initially, and then I did a lot of stuff trying to enable crash reporting
<erisco> and I guess somewhere along the line it started working
<TJ-> erisco: firstly /etc/security/limits.conf for '$USER {soft,hard} core {0,1}'
<erisco> that was ulimit which I said, I think
<timmi92> TJ-: it works! required all three to be masked
<TJ-> erisco: right, that's the other one, often set via /etc/profile.d/...
<TJ-> timmi92: so they were arguing
<timmi92> TJ-: do you know why they would've been fighting over the interface? I understood setting up networkd in netplan and removing the NM netplan would do the trick
<TJ-> timmi92: not sure, but I suspect you have a residual static config in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<timmi92> TJ-: and when I did that, nm-gnome showed the interface as unmanaged from memory
<timmi92> TJ-: oh of course! that is still there
<TJ-> timmi92: there you go then :D
<timmi92> TJ-: so in theory, I could remove the config from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ and unmask NM and my understanding would be correct. Although there's no need for this if I don't need NM of course.
<timmi92> TJ-: my understanding that nm will leave it alone
<timmi92> TJ-: thanks so much for your help, I spent an embarrassing number of hours trying to figure it out. How do I refer to the irc log when I answer the AU?
<TJ-> timmi92: no need to, just self-answer
<timmi92> TJ-: thanks again! I will certainly be back to hopefully return the favour to others
<eia1x> Hi, some time ago I messed up my dpkg and now I get a warning message like: 'files list file for package 'X' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed'. How can I recompile the information again?
<m27> Does anyone here ever used MacOs?
<m27> /used/use
<m27> I noticed that the default keyboard shortcuts in macos are more optimal than in ubuntu
<m27> on the mac you have 'cmd' 'alt' 'shift' 'ctrl'
<m27> but not one key is mapped to dumb app switcher, as in ubuntu
<m27> so on macos, you can 4x3x2x1 combinations
<m27> but on ubuntu only 3x2x1 combinations
<m27> (because one key is hijacked by that menu item, in ubuntu)
<Gigabitten> Can I expect a Ubuntu-oriented GTK theme to work on official flavors? (what CAN'T I expect this behavior of?)
<QuirkyCarla> does anyone here know how to find your HexChat logs on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> QuirkyCarla, open settings > logging, standard would be .config/hexchat/logs iirc
<Tin__man> yes, under the home directory (hidden) unless otherwise.
<QuirkyCarla> thaks
<QuirkyCarla> thanks*
<Sterist> is there such thing as a multi architecture installation, or any crafty way to achieve it using a common home directory
<guiverc> Sterist: some links - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec , https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO ,  maybe also https://askubuntu.com/questions/3446/how-to-create-and-administer-multi-architecture-ppas/3455
<Sterist> isn't a PPA a repository / package host server?
<Sterist> been a while, I may be mistaken.
<guiverc> PPA is a personal package archive (not a respository; it's up to you to verify the author can be trusted, supports your distro etc..) - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPA
<guiverc> all the audits/steps/checks made before things make it to a repository are NOT done for PPA's - it's up to the user/owner of the PPA to do it..  (personal!)
<Sterist> my idea was to set up my new external hdd with an Ubuntu installation for each architecture but share the same /home mount point, so regardless of what it's connected to it would boot, and always utilize a same personal space
<Sterist> I'm going to set this aside though. perhaps another day
<guiverc> what has that to do with PPA?    (ppa is a 3rd party place to get software, like you do a repository; not on your local machine)
<Sterist> the link you had provided was regarding a PPA server
<guiverc> yes you can share /home partition; I've done it before; however decided it was more hassle than it was worth (if you have different versions of software being used; they can make changes that make the other version claim it's invalid.. i had issues with evolution when one using shared $HOME was updated, the other wasn't running much much older software)..  i share specific folders only now, not all of /home
<Sterist> but that's okay, no worries :)
<Sterist> and yeah I see what you mean
<guiverc> yeah sorry, I concentrated on the multi-architecture ..
<alazy> I'm trying to get talk/talkd to work, but can't even between users on the same machine. Google > change /etc/inetd.conf, but still no joy. Does anyone know what to do?
<Gigabitten> I was reading the hexchat documentation and it suggested a particular gtk theme as an example that seemed to fit my needs pretty well. https://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/appearance.html#gtk-theme Now I can't for the life of me successfully do apt-get update except with the --allow-unauthenticated option and I can't figure out how to clear this key out to make it work again
<Gigabitten> I've already discovered apt-key del but
<Gigabitten> it says it isn't signed at all so
<Gigabitten> I don't care about this specific theme! I just want to get it out and move on
<Gigabitten> in /etc/apt/sources.list there's not even an antry for it! ugh!
<fassl> Gigabitten, does this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/604988/how-to-remove-a-apt-key-which-i-have-added
<fassl> the nuclear rm bit in particular
<Gigabitten> fassl: YES! I couldn't get the sig of the relevant key to show up with just apt-key list
<fassl> oh so the sudo did it then?=
<Gigabitten> this is an rsa2048 key, uh, do I put that big long string of hex into apt-key del?
<fassl> no clue, this one guy just deleted the file it seems
<Gigabitten> lol
<Gigabitten> okay, pouring the expired rsa key into apt-key delete didn't work
<fassl> try to just put in some first few characters which would already make it distinct in your particular case
<Gigabitten> no dice
<Gigabitten> but this relatively nuclear option does seem promising
<Gigabitten> ooh that's bad
 * fassl hides
<Gigabitten> lol it's ok
<vedos> has anyone got Wickr Me to work on Ubuntu 18.10 ?
<Gigabitten> grepping for Horst (which should show up in anything relevant to this) doesn't provide any results...
<Gigabitten> Wait! Finally, something! It's here in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Gigabitten> and it's not in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gigabitten> uh, that means I should be able to take it out of sources.list.d and things would work... .... right?
<Gigabitten> wait
<Gigabitten> this is a directory
<Gigabitten> wtf
<Gigabitten> no wonder I couldn't edit it in emacs
<Gigabitten> WHY CAN YOU OPEN A DIRECTORY IN EMACS
<fassl> remove the file from this dir and do apt update
<fassl> why wouldn't you can! :P
<Gigabitten> phew
<Gigabitten> that worked
<fassl> emacs is an os nevertheless, i heard
<fassl> *read
<Gigabitten> thanks for the tangentially helpful link
<Gigabitten> can you seriously use emacs as an os
<Gigabitten> that's uh
<Gigabitten> terrifying?
<Gigabitten> exhilerating?
<Gigabitten> idk
<fassl> it was the first hit on google when searching for force remove apt key or something, cannot remember was already 10 minutes ago
<Gigabitten> damn it
<Gigabitten> "force remove apt key" is such good search terms
<fassl> +1
<Gigabitten> my google-fu is not very good
<Gigabitten> lol
<fassl> like "force peace" or something, one would not think of that
<Gigabitten> someday I will learn the arts of the google fu masters, that it is not the crazy syntax constructs, but simply good keywords that get you the right result
<Gigabitten> is this on this server
<Gigabitten> +karma fassl
<Gigabitten> or whatever
<Gigabitten> fassl++
<Gigabitten> whatever
<Gigabitten> you did good, thanks
<fassl> thaha np, glad it helped though
<Gigabitten> for sure. keep up the awesome work!
<SineDeviance> hi all. is there a way to get network-manager-l2tp in cosmic (18.10)?
<fassl> Gigabitten, i dont work here, i just hang out ;) TJ- is like _the_ supporter here from what i can tell, if anything, thank him
<SineDeviance> nevermind, they were nice enough to roll it into the main repos!
<fassl> Gigabitten, because if he (?) would have been here, he would have helped
<donofrio> so what'd i do wrong here? https://tinyurl.com/ycxtuosw hw info at http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8ShhhdJsr5/
<Gigabitten> fassl: actually, tj was the one who helped me diagnose an issue I had where my efi files had to be "trusted" in order to work! heh, that was just a few days ago
<Voziv> My mouse stopped working after a reboot (Logitech G502). It works fine in windows though. Doing lsusb I see it listed and xinput shows the mouse attached. If I attach a different mouse (wireless) the cursor moves
<fassl> Gigabitten, nice, i wouldnt expect anything else, let thy executables be blessed by the lord
<fassl> lord being a placeholder for whatever you might put in there
<fassl> *good things
<Voziv> Hmm plugging the keyboard (both mice are plugged into the keyboard's hub) into a different usb port seemed to have fixed the issue which is quite odd
<fassl> i can just think of udev rules maybe not applying because it is a different port
<da7niel> I have a new asus motherboard and I need to install drivers for ethernet and audio, but I can't find the drivers online + the additional drivers tab shows me that there is nothing to install. I am checking for proprietary drivers. I'm using 16.04
<alazy> I'm trying to get talk/talkd to work, but can't even between users on the same machine. Google > change /etc/inetd.conf, but still no joy. Does anyone know what to do?
<za1b1tsu> How can I change the shortcuts for copy, paste, select all etc in Ubuntu gnome? I am searching with dconf-editor but can't find these keybindings
<jorian> hello, I have a quick question.  (accidentally asked this in the unreg channel before)  There is a fix I need in jdk8 191.  I see it is in debian experimental currently.  Does that generally mean it will end up in the ubuntu repos soon?  I wasn't really sure how that worked.
<cfhowlett> jorian, not necessarily.
<jorian> ah, gotcha.  I guess in that case, is there anyway to find out if that fix will make it into 18.04?
<cfhowlett> few if any debian experimental packages are available in ubuntu repos.  if you truly need the latest/greatest/shiny packages, consider compiling from source
<cfhowlett> also, the pacakge may/may not be brought into backports
<WoC> cfhowlett, is there a simple way to set your system up so no binary packages gets installed but everything is built from source ?
<cfhowlett> wha ... why ... errr, yes?
<cfhowlett> linux from scratch project would do that, I think
<WoC> 100% of the packages for my system is built wrong with the exception of the kernel
<maxcell_> there is a distro for that i think
<cfhowlett> "wrong" means ... ?
<WoC> i wish
<irwiss> or use gentoo, probably about 1 tree worth of carbon emissions for every emerge world
<WoC> no bootloader
<WoC> re GenToo
<cfhowlett> that's not wrong, that means the user didn't select/configure the bootloader at install
<WoC> cfhowlett, wrong as in ppc as opposed to ppc64
<cfhowlett> ohhhhh taht
<WoC> yaboot doesnt build on gentoo
<cfhowlett> my gosh, PPC machines are still running?!
<WoC> Aye
 * cfhowlett salutes!
<WoC> atm running FreeBSD though
<lotuspsychje> guys keep on ubuntu topic
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<maxcell_> sounds good
<ZaZaQR> hi
<ZaZaQR> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cfhowlett> it's a support channel.  ask no questions, get no answers.
<ZaZaQR> okay sorry
<gambl0re> how do i upgrade my kernel version?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, that will upgrade to the latest kernel?
<gambl0re> is it recommended to use the latest kernel? i want to improve my battery life. do you think upgrading the kernel will help? im currently running 4.15.0-39-generic
<Dro> Hello, if I take a HDD where I have my ubuntu installation to another computer, its not supposed to work ?
<EriC^^> Dro: if it's uefi it needs a little tweaking
<Dro> EriC^^: well I just cloned my whole hard drive (All partitions) into an USB hard drive and tried to use it in another computer, but when I select the USB HD nothing happens (the default system boot)
<Dro> Any idea how can I do to make this works?
<EriC^^> Dro: are you booted into ubuntu right now?
<Dro> EriC^^: yes
<Dro> BTW I have Ubuntu in both computers
<EriC^^> Dro: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<EriC^^> on the one you cloned
<Dro> EriC^^: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/yZyHJJndSh/
<gambl0re> is it recommended to use the latest kernel? i want to improve my battery life.
<EriC^^> Dro: ok, so it's uefi
<EriC^^> Dro: plug in the usb you cloned and type "lsblk"
<Dro> EriC^^: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wGx94VZbnM/
<Dro> The original is sda , and the clone is sdc , (sdb is an other disk)
<EriC^^> hmm can you type "sudo parted -ls"
<Dro> EriC^^: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/826Kbgmbwc/
<ducasse> gambl0re: use the latest kernel that comes with your release of ubuntu, thtat is the recommended one
<EriC^^> Dro: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt
<ducasse> gambl0re: (and the only supported one)
<Dro> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Dro: btw it's only using 128gb since the partition table is cloned, you can fix it to use the whole 1000gb
<Dro> EriC^^: my source partition is only 128gb
<Dro> thats why it used only 128gb i guess
<EriC^^> Dro: type "for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> easy enough to fix though
<Dro> EriC^^: in the cloned disk ?
<EriC^^> yes
<Dro> ah thats ok
<EriC^^> why not
<Dro> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Dro: sudo chroot /mnt
<DarwinElf> 'E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/enlightenment-git/ppa/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file. N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default'
<DarwinElf> what does this mean?
<EriC^^> Dro: done?
<WoC> DarwinElf, trying to upgrade a ppc install ?
<Dro> EriC^^: yes
<ducasse> DarwinElf: it means that ppa is not updated and has no paxkages for your ubuntu version, find another ppa or contact the maintainer and ask for updates
<EriC^^> Dro: type "mount -a"
<Dro> EriC^^: this will change root directory?
<EriC^^> Dro: yeah
<Dro> okey, done
<EriC^^> Dro: grub-install --removable
<Dro> EriC^^: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/cW5qjVKpG7/
<Dro> no command found
<EriC^^> grub with a "b"
<Dro> lol
<Dro> sorry :P
<EriC^^> :D
<Dro> EriC^^: Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<Dro> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Dro> this is working in the cloned disk only, right?
<Dro> or for both
<EriC^^> Dro: type "ls -R /boot/efi/efi"
<EriC^^> Dro: yeah cloned disk only
<EriC^^> is it a flash disk or a spinning disk?
<Dro> EriC^^: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Nrr4nTJg22/
<DarwinElf> WoC, no. Ok, found a better one
<Dro> its a USB disk
<DarwinElf> i don't have a PPC.  Ok, thanks, bye
<EriC^^> Dro: wow didnt nknow they mae them 1000gb
<Dro> EriC^^: yes its a usb hard disk lol :D
<EriC^^> i mean a spinning one?
<EriC^^> or an electronic? how big is it :D
<Dro> EriC^^: well not sure about this :|
<EriC^^> Dro: type "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<Dro> EriC^^: it look like this https://consumer.apacer.com/eng/content.php?sn=908 :p
<EriC^^> Dro: lastly type "ls -lR /boot/efi"
<EriC^^> Dro: the reason i ask is that if it's an actual flash disk it would die quickly qith an os running on it, so it's more reason to use the whole 1000gb as the main root fs so it uses less sectors each time
<Dro> aha ok, but i guess that 128GB is quiet enough for a Ubuntu system , not ?
<Dro> EriC^^: last command output : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DqbyXS83fW/
<EriC^^> nice
<qwebirc27878> How do I create a conf file for apt-sortpkgs such that it lists fieds in user defined order?
<EriC^^> Dro: yeah but why would you not use the full 1000gb
<Dro> EriC^^: I was planning to use the rest of disk for some backup :D
<EriC^^> Dro: well that's what i mean, you cant right now cause the partition table is cloned
<EriC^^> i was talking about fixing that so you can use the rest of the space :P
<Dro> EriC^^: there is "free space" there, it must be not allocated
<Dro> I guess I can add a new partition using that space,not?
<EriC^^> you can't allocate it my friend
<EriC^^> no, you have to recreate the partition table (erase and recreate with same starting sectors for current partitions)
<EriC^^> right now the partition table thinks the disk ends at 128gb, so you cant create anything after 128gb
<Dro> hmm I though things are much easier then this :P lol
<Dro> it won't appear in gparted then ?
<EriC^^> gdisk might have a setting that can do this for you
<EriC^^> first type "exit" in the chroot
<Dro> done
<EriC^^> type "sudo umount -R /mnt"
<Dro> umount: /mnt/dev/pts: target is busy
<Dro>         (In some cases useful info about processes that
<Dro>          use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)
<EriC^^> nevermind
<Dro> ok
<EriC^^> Dro: try "sudo gdisk /dev/sdc"
<EriC^^> see if it offers to fix the partition table for you
<Dro> EriC^^: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/hs5HGY2VPF/
<Dro> which command should I use
<Dro> EriC^^: btw, I can see the unallocated space using the "Disks" UI, and there is a "create partition in unallocated space" button
<Dro> should I try this?
<fengshaun> Is there a way to disable touchpad acceleration in 18.10?
<fengshaun> gnome tweaks was able to set the profile to 'flat' in 18.04, but it doesn't seem to do anything in 18.10
<ducasse> fengshaun: see the 'xset' man page, the 'mouse' option
<fengshaun> ducasse, tried, no go
<ducasse> hmm, it should work afaik
<EriC^^> Dro: try sudo parted /dev/sdc
<fengshaun> it's extremely irritating
<Dro> EriC^^: and then ?
<EriC^^> Dro: did it offer to fix anything?
<EriC^^> Dro: press ctrl+c then try sudo parted -l /dev/sdc
<Dro> EriC^^: no just a command-line
<Dro> yeah it offer fixing now
<Dro> EriC^^: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8SMyzjxrpk/
<Dro> Thats the one you mean ?
<roij> How do I create a conf file for apt-sortpkgs such that it lists fieds in user defined order?
<Dro> EriC^^: its fixed now, thank you bro ! :)
<Dro> EriC^^: we're done with the boot issue ?
<EriC^^> Dro: yeah we are
<EriC^^> Dro: be sure to set the other pc to uefi mod
<EriC^^> *mode
<Dro> EriC^^: ok i'll try and get back to you, thank you again!! ~
<EriC^^> Dro: ok, no problem
<Dro> EriC^^: First try, asking me for passphare.. looks like it will work .. waiting.. :D
<Dro> EriC^^: still waiting, about 8 minutes gone
<Dro> black screen
<Dro> well at first i saw something like "/boot/.. .not found"
<Dro> and after few seconds ubuntu loader, and then it asks me for passphare
<Dro> now black screan :| should I wait or reboot ?
<Dro> Ok after +10 minutes of waiting, i'll force shutdown and try with my source computer
<leonardus> How do I check whether I'm on 18.04 or 18.10?
<Dro> Hi again
<Dro> EriC^^: still there?
<Dro> Look like the passphrase I entered was invalid
<Dro> Anyway to reset passphrase or recover it ?
<erle-> what text-to-speech systems are available from the Ubuntu repos?
<erle-> by that I mean engines
<erle-> which one are recommendable for English and for other European languages (German, French)?
<ducasse> leonardus: lsb_release -d
<leonardus> thanks
<luna_> erle-: i know about orca
<Dro> I forgot my passphare, how can I recover it please ?
<leonardus> Dro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<erle-> luna_, which one is Firefox using? it has one built in
<luna_> erle-: Mozilla TTS i did not know this until you told me
<erle-> luna_, orca just seems to be a front-end btw, not an engine
<luna_> ah sorry
<erle-> luna_, you have to switch in "reader mode"
<Dro> leonardus: I have the password
<erle-> icon in address bar
<Dro> I just forgot the passphare (for encrypted home)
<luna_> erle-: cool then i learned something new about Firefox today :)
<Dro> passphrase*
<erle-> orca has the same voice as firefox
<funabashi> Hello all, I get ldlinux32 i get when i try to boot from usb
<ducasse> Dro: if you've lost the passphrase the data is probably lost too
<ducasse> Dro: that's sort of the point of encryption
<leonardus> Dro: Depending on how strong the passphrase is, you can try to brute force it.
<leonardus> But that's really your only hope.
<Dro> ducasse: in fact i'm trying to use my disk in another computer, and its asking for passphrase
<Dro> thats why I need it
<Dro> but I can login to my session in my computer wihout problem :)
<Dro> any idea guys ? :(
<lotuspsychje> Dro: you just had your answers from volunteers
<Dro> lotuspsychje: thats ok thanks :)
<Dro> Does this line "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" have to be commented or uncommented under /etc/fstab ?
<roij> How do I create a conf file for apt-sortpkgs such that it lists fields in user defined order?
<Dro> Solved the message asking for passphare with the first comment here https://askubuntu.com/questions/946864/cryptswap1-messages-after-reseizing-root-partition
<Dro> The message disappeared now, but still not able to get in my Ubuntu system.. black screen there
<Dro> EriC^^: are you there?
<roij> How do I create a conf file for apt-sortpkgs such that it lists fields in user defined order?
<Dro> I have Ubuntu installed in my internal hard drive, and Ubuntu installed in my external hard drive.. after doing update-grub in my external drive it looks like it configured the sda3/ as itself (while it belong to my internal drive)
<Dro> So any time i try to connect to my USB external drive it redirect me to the internal instance :|
<Dro> any idea how to fix this ?
<blackflow> Dro: so, you ahve two disks, both having Ubuntu installed, both having grub on them?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Dro> blackflow: I guess so, the first (internal) with 14.04 and the external 16.04
<Dro> I run update-grub in the external instance (16.04) , and after reboot when I choose external USB drive I get redirected to the internal one (14.04)
<blackflow> Dro: choose where? bios menu?
<Dro> blackflow: yes boot menu
<Dro> I can choose either my internal hdd or my external one
<Dro> but now after grub-update it always go to the internal one (sda)
<blackflow> thing is, if you have multiple grubs you'll have problems. if both disks are mounted during any kind of grub-update run, os prober will find them and cause a mess. Ideally you should limit yourself only to a single grub instance.
<Dro> blackflow: any idea can I remove this configuration using chroot ?
<Dro> I must modifiy my external instance grub
<blackflow> Dro: depends on what you want exactly. not sure you even need chroot. I'd guess you wnt your internal disk to be the "normal" one? with bios_boot (I'm assuming GPT) and the grub menu?
<Dro> blackflow: what I want to do is: when I choose external drive in the boot menu I get the ubuntu instance for that drive
<Dro> currently the grub of my external drive is redirecting me to /dev/sda (which is my internal drive)
<kusmario> .1
<kusmario> oops sorry
<blackflow> Dro: well, in order to fix the external drive grub menu, yeah you'll have to mount the external drive's root (and /boot if it's separate) in a chroot and run grub-update in there, so it sees only the mounted paths from the external drive
<premoboss> I am using ubuntu 18.04 onto an ARM embedded board. Now Y wish to install gambas3, (I already did of course apt update) I do the usual apt install gambas3 but apt does not find the package. I see in /etc/apt/source.list there is http://ports.ubuntu.com/ bionic main restricted universe multiverse. if I use a web browser and go to http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/g/gambas3/ I see all the .deb I need. but apt seems not found them. Am I doing something
<premoboss> wrong?
<blackflow> Dro: and if I understand your setup correctly I think you'll need to disable the grub OS prober so that the future grub-update runs don't see the internal drive and mess with the menu. For that, set GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true  in /etc/default/grub
<blackflow> Dro: on the external drive. You might wanna do that on the internal too, if you think you'll have them both mounted when grub-update is run in the internal disk boot session
<Dro> blackflow: after using chroot, and doing update-grub in the external drive: the output shows "Found Ubuntu 16.04.3 on /dev/sda1"
<blackflow> !gambas3 bionic
<blackflow> !info gambas3 bionic
<Dro> and thats wrong, /dev/sda1 contains ubuntu 14.04 which is my internal drive
<ubottu> Package gambas3 does not exist in bionic
<blackflow> !info gambas3 xenial
<ubottu> gambas3 (source: gambas3): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.4-2ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 38 kB
<Dro> should I edit the grub manually?
<blackflow> premoboss: looks like there's no gambas3 for bionic
<blackflow> Dro: no. how did you run the chroot? did you mount all the special filesystems like /dev, /sys and /proc ?
<Dro> blackflow: yes I do
<Dro> blackflow: I have done this: mount /dev/sb3 /mnt
<Dro> and then : for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done
<blackflow> Dro: can you check inside the chroot if /proc/self/mounts shows root mounted correctly (from the external drive)?
<Dro> blackflow: no 'root' inside that file
<Dro> blackflow: but the partition (/dev/sdb3) is there
<Dro> is normally its proper
<Dro> so*
<blackflow> no there's no "root" keyword, but it'll show something like    /dev/sdb3 / rw,relatime,......    so that second component,   /    , means root
<blackflow> Dro: and did you set the GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true in /etc/default/grub  ?
<premoboss> blackflow, look to that web path,  there are all the .deb of gambas3.
<premoboss> !info gambas3 bionic
<ubottu> Package gambas3 does not exist in bionic
<premoboss> strange.
<blackflow> right. the deb file might be on the ports. repo but not for bionic
<premoboss> blackflow, there is a way to install those packages? maybe have i to pass some parameters to apt?
<Dro> blackflow: no i have to add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROPER=true ?
<blackflow> premoboss: you could try backport it from the 19.04's src deb.
<premoboss> blackflow, i mean, there is a way to isntall from http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/g/gambas3/ ? this link is present in my /etc/apt/source.list.
<blackflow> Dro: I would guess the os prober is the one that finds your internal installation and adds it to the grub menu, so I'd suggest you disable it, yes.   meanwhile, you can pastebin the outputs of:  1) blkid   and 2) /boot/grub/grub.cfg   from inside the chroot
<lotuspsychje> seems there's like an ubuntu gambas pps too https://launchpad.net/~gambas-team/+archive/ubuntu/gambas3
<blackflow> premoboss: you can't just take any .deb and install it. I mean, yeah you can try, but packages are built for specific environments, library versions, etc... so no, you can't just use any .deb
<blackflow> ah nice, if there's a PPA, use that
<blackflow> but i'd investigate first why it was dropped for Bionic and then reinstated for the dancing doggo
<premoboss> how to install gambas from PPA or backports?
<Dro> blackflow: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/tpqb5yDKP3
<premoboss> ah, i see info in webpages. ok
<Dro> blackflow: (sdb3 contains my external drive ubuntu)
<Dro> btw I have done a update-grub after adding the disable os prober line
<Dro> should I re-try now?
<blackflow> Dro: that looks like grub is confiugred too boot from /dev/sdb3 and use it as root.
<blackflow> Dro: yes you can retry, but anyway, according to that post? it's set up to boot from sdb3. So, if you're getting sda booted from, either you're choosing wrong disk in the menu, or there's another issue that results with sda being booted from and sdb grub never consulted.
<Dro> blackflow: I guess it was fixed after disabling the os prober & running update-grub again
<Dro> anyway i'll re-try and see :D
<blackflow> Dro: is that pastebin BEFORE or after you disabled the os prober?
<Dro> blackflow: after disabling it
<blackflow> makes sense then. yeah try now, it should boot properly.
<Dro> blackflow: it works as charm now ! :D thank you dear
<blackflow> you're welcome
<roij> How do I create a conf file for apt-sortpkgs such that it lists fields in user defined order?
<roij> How do I create a conf file for apt-sortpkgs such that it lists fields in user defined order?
<howudodat> ubuntu 18.04, gnome-shelll, curious why my wifi icon in the top bar typically shows as a ? even though I am connected to wifi and connected to the internet
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: yes, that happens sometimes
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: to deeper investigate, open a tail -f /var/log/syslog at the time you see the ? you could trace whats going on
<howudodat> ok, I'll give that a try and see what happens....sadly (or happily) at the moment I have the regular wifi icon
<blackflow> I'd suggest tail journal directly.   journalctl -f
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: what is your wifi chipset?
<emilsp> howudodat: in the end, it's the Networkmanager that decides what to show in that icon, if you enable extra debugging, it might help you find out why.
<howudodat> looks like it's a broadcom BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: see also the driver loaded with: sudo lshw -C network
<howudodat> driver=brcmfmac driverversion=7.35.177.61 firmware=01-ea662a8c
<emilsp> if he's connected to the network, none of that driver stuff matters
<lotuspsychje> emilsp: we dont know yet what syslog spits out exactly
<lotuspsychje> or journal
<howudodat> yeah, I'll have to wait until it happens again and gather the log
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: how often do you see the ?
<howudodat> I thought I saw it more often than not, but ...let me check something, maybe my desktop has it
 * BluesKaj shrugs, if he's connected to the internet, why worry about a misbehaving icon,  it'll sort itself out with updates and upgrades eventually
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: i also have this at some times, my guess is a network glitch and reconnect after
<emilsp> lotuspsychje: the person did say that it's connected to the internet, is just NM has faulty checks in this case.
<lotuspsychje> emilsp: but we arent sure if he is for sure right?
<emilsp> sure, the user can always lie
<BluesKaj> NM is necessary for wifi IMO, but not for ethernet
<howudodat> my desktop is good at the moment too...guess I'll have to wait until it happens again.  and BluesKaj: it goes to producing a polished product.  step 1 for any software is solid functionality, step 2 is polish.  software that isn't polished gives the impression that the whole project is sloppy.  I can say this and point the finger at myself becuase I've written software for the past 30 years
<lotuspsychje> emilsp: i dont mean it like that mate, could be like a glitch while irc keeps going online, and just lag, then network recconects fast
<lotuspsychje> thats what happens on my bionic
<emilsp> lotuspsychje: what does happen?
<howudodat> lotuspsychje: it's not happening at the moment, but when the icon goes the ? it stays there.  next time it happens I'll grab the syslog and look for NM messages
<lotuspsychje> irc lag==>? icon ==>irc lag gone
<howudodat> so if NM dictates the icon state, what criteria does NM use?
<howudodat> perhaps I should be looking at GENERAL.STATE (nmcli dev show int) next time it's a ?
<BluesKaj> howudodat, this isn't a debate about writing software, it's about an icon that's misbehaving, if you're connected to the internet then it's not a a big problem, there are others here who have bigger issues than an icon that doesn't work
<howudodat> BluesKaj: I agree there are bigger problems.  but the board was quiet.  quiet time is a good time to look at smaller problems isn't it?
<lotuspsychje> if you guys can remember early 18.04 iso's had these kinds of bugs too wifi icon==>network icon
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: here found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1722256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1722256 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Wifi connection status icon shows a "?" question mark when connected" [Medium,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: feel free to add yourself affected
<howudodat> fascinating, that bug seems to point to a possible dns config issue
<howudodat> brb, going to bounce my network
<emilsp> howudodat: https://jlk.fjfi.cvut.cz/arch/manpages/man/NetworkManager.conf.5
<roij> How do I create a conf file for apt-sortpkgs such that it lists fields in user defined order?
<lotuspsychje> roij: does the manpage show anything usefull?
<melkor> Hello, I used a ppa to install bazel, and they version that I get is too new. Is there a way to get an older version from the ppa?
<jiggawattz> yo
<lotuspsychje> melkor: we dont support external ppa's here, try to contact the maintainer of the ppa for that
<Dro> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 and copying about 200 GB of data from disk A to an external disk B, I noticied that the copy operation will take about 18 hours.. Do you think there is a faster way to do this? Clonezilla maybe?
<melkor> lotuspsychje: would it be possible to install an older package using the normal repos?
<melkor> not bazel, but any package.
<leftyfb> Dro: sounds like the limitation is the fact that you're copying over usb
<leftyfb> Dro: Also, I'd recommend using rsync to copy so you can continue where you left off the process halts for any reason
<lotuspsychje> melkor: we advice to use package versions, meant for your specific ubuntu version
<Dro> leftyfb: Yes, I think so :/ do you think I can do this using clonezilla and can have a faster result ?
<lotuspsychje> melkor: older packages 'could' hold security flaws, hence why not ideal
<melkor> So apt doesn't offer that ability, there would actually need to be some separate package, similar to gcc.
<melkor> bazel is a security flaw.
<leftyfb> Dro: clonezilla will copy the exact same data, except it will need to be done out of band(not having either drive mounted/OS running)
<lotuspsychje> melkor: depends, whats your endgoal with installing an older package for example?
<leftyfb> Dro: no, I don't
<melkor> In this instance, I need to build some software, but the newer version of bazel broke then build process.
<Eduard_Munteanu> That seems to be like 3 MiB/s, which is fairly slow even for USB 2.0.
<Dro> leftyfb: I thinked about clonezilla because the data I'm copying are in a same disk ,so maybe cloning the whole disk can be done faster
<Dro> I just worriying about if clonezilla will destroy the already existing data in the target disk :)
<lotuspsychje> melkor: whats the software you try to build?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Although said estimation may be wrong.
<leftyfb> Dro: "Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 and copying about 200 GB of data from disk A to an external disk B"   <~~~~ That doesn't sound like the same disk to me
<melkor> tensorflow r1.8
<Dro> Eduard_Munteanu: yes, its about 2MB/s :/ really slow.. by the way, the copy operation window don't appear, not sure why :| can see the current rate
<Dro> leftyfb: Yes, I mean the whole date (to copy) are in disk A, and the target is disk B :)
<Dro> data*
<Eduard_Munteanu> Dro, possibly because it's not done counting the files / total size yet.
<leftyfb> Dro: Clone the drive if that's what you want to do. But if you want to preserve any data already on disk B, then I do not recommend you use clonzilla and use rsync instead
<Dro> leftyfb: thats why I didn't do it already :P not sure what Clonezilla will do exactly
<leftyfb> Dro: clonzilla has decent documentation
<Dro> leftyfb: Yes I know that, I already copied my System partition using Clonezilla, with device-device option
<lotuspsychje> melkor: there's a #tensorflow channel if you like
<Dro> But the target disk was new , I didn't had any data in :) not sure if it can support a target with a data
<melkor> I know about it.
<melkor> I am just asking if apt gives a mechanism here to request an older package.
<ducasse> melkor: it does, but they're generally not kept in the repos
<Dro> btw, guys do you know how can I show the copy dialog ?
<Dro> it disappeared , and nothing happen when I click "Show copy dialog"
<melkor> ducasse: If I knew how, I could have tried and seen whether they have the old version.
<Dro> it does not appear when using ALT-TAB too :/
<melkor> it doesn't matter, they offer a dpkg.
<rapidwave> Startup Disk Creator seems to get stuck halfway through.
<lotuspsychje> rapidwave: wich iso are you burning?
<rapidwave> ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> rapidwave: could you launch it from terminal, and also open a tail -f /var/log/syslog to see whats going wrong
<rapidwave> In terminal it says it doesn't exist
<lefreut> hey guys. i'm trying to compile qemu with gvtg capabilities on 18.04 and the default guide doesn't make all my actual VM non bootables. so i'm wondering what options i'm missing, any way to find how an ubuntu package have been ./configured before compiling?
<lefreut> tldr: any way to know the ./configure used when an ubuntu package have been compiled?
<lotuspsychje> rapidwave: usb-creator-gtk
<emilsp> lefreut: have you looked at the scripts/code that construct said package?
<lefreut> emilsp: i haven't been able to find how to find it using apt / launchpad ;(
<emilsp> lefreut: you should be able to download the source package here https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/qemu
<lefreut> emilsp: thanks, seems pretty dependent on what libs are installed i'll have a deeper look
<coconut> Any log location for what firefox has been doing all day?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: a good start would be, launching firefox from terminal and tail -f /var/log/syslog
<mattgphoto> Hello everyone! I've got a bit of an issue and need to know how to go about troubleshooting it, was hoping someone here could help. How do I determine the cause of a Call Trace?
<mattgphoto> For example: What is causing this call trace to happen when my Ubuntu VM is under load/transferring data between samba shares (as client): https://i.imgur.com/sBNZ2My.png
<mattgphoto> This is on 18.04.1 server btw.
<lotuspsychje> mattgphoto: checkout the #ubuntu-server channel for mindlike volunteers
<mattgphoto> Fair enough
<coconut> lotuspsychje: sorry, i was not clear on this to you. I mean a log of all extra connections who are made by websites visited.
<lotuspsychje> coconut: extra connections?
<ioria> coconut, ~/.mozilla/firefox/*default/sessionstore-backups/      (have fun with the new mozilla-lz4 compression )
<coconut> lotuspsychje: i want to search for Linux equivalent things like this on windows -> https://i.imgur.com/W0Tf2Hz.jpg
<coconut> which  are probably not there, but anyway...
<lotuspsychje> coconut: firefox has already a warning for insecure login
<coconut> lotuspsychje: insecure login?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: explain a bit what you want first
<lotuspsychje> coconut: you want a defender for ubuntu, for what reason?
<TJ-> coconut: maybe this article will help if you're concerned about Firefox's own connections. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-stop-firefox-making-automatic-connections?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=how-stop-firefox-automatically-making-connections
<coconut> lotuspsychje: no i do not want a defender.... I would like to see all what firefox has been doing with the suspicion of things in the category of this screenshot. (which i know, would not work like this on linux like on windows)
<coconut> lotuspsychje: so for finding fake security popup sources done by a firefox session.
<coconut> lotuspsychje: for where they would come from
<lotuspsychje> coconut: perhaps firefox debug or jconsole and addons like noscript or so
<fengshaun> did ubuntu 18.10 remove the possibility to turn of pointer acceleration
<fengshaun> neither xset m 0 0 and gnome tweaks do anything
<fengshaun> and there is no native option anywhere
<coconut> and thnx TJ- :)
<coconut> and of course yt lotuspsychje!
<coconut> oops, gone....
<coconut> But is there any syslog location for made conncections with these things part of it?
<coconut> (although it would be hard to find them between others)
<fengshaun> oh, there is an option in dconf
<fengshaun> way down a rabbit hole
<fengshaun> nope :(
<blackflow> coconut: the only way to find out what FF is doing is to audit its syscalls. for example put it under an apparmor profile that allows nothing and then look at the audit trail. for network connections, you'd have to run it in a network NS and then use IP accounting to find out the traffic specific to it
<fengshaun> hmm there is literally no way to set accel to 0 while manipulating pointer speed
<coconut> blackflow: i think this goes too deep for me, but thanks. :D
<coconut> Really, i appreciate it.
<Dro> Trying to install ubunti 18.04 , but it stick at keyboard language :( grr
<WBILL> woudlnt't this reboot my server if i out it in the crontab?
<WBILL> < /sbin/shutdown -r now>
<WBILL> minus the greater and lesser than signs of course
<spaces> watch out with windows users here people they are very senstive in ##windows, even more then they are an op!
<norrin> Hi Everyone.
<norrin> does "Ubuntu Software" see a different repository from regular apt? I see a newer version of Remmina in the software app, but apt-cache showpkg shows the older version that I have installed.
<norrin> even after apt-get update
<gijoe3k> Hey Guys! In your opinion, whats the best way to install the Steam client on a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.10?
<norrin> and the software app doesn't say upgrade, it says Install.. then again I don't know that it would say upgrade.
<gijoe3k> I see i have two options. One, i could do it through the Apt repositories. Two, I could do it through Flatpak Hub
<norrin> I would use apt repo.
<norrin> I don't know if there would be an advantage with Steam itself to use the other method.
<ducasse> norrin: the newer one in the software app is probably a snap
<gijoe3k> @norrin, gotcha. Any particular reason why?
<teward> norrin: if i had to guess the Software App also searches the snaps
<gijoe3k> ah i see
<norrin> thank you, but what are snaps?
<ducasse> !snap | norrin
<ubottu> norrin: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<norrin> gijoe3k: you already have apt in ubuntu.. that flatpak hub thing is something additional you have to install, no?
<norrin> gijoe3k: and when you start depending on multiple package managers, you run the risk of conflicts
<norrin> ducasse and teward, thanks!
<norrin> but there you go, I didn't know what flatpak hub was
<gijoe3k> yeah, it will be interesting to see who "wins out". Snap or Flatpak
<gijoe3k> over the years
<blackflow> they'll both collapse as a broken model
<norrin> what was wrong with apt? :)
<norrin> or yum.
<Hamilton> What's the difference between apt and snap and flatpak? Do they two latter ones download duplicate libraries for every app?
<blackflow> apt works with .deb packages. snaps are mini-OS roots squashfs that are loop mounted and run as containers using hosts's kernel
<blackflow> or in other words, when you package a snap, you package the whole filesystem root tree with all the files and dirs essential for teh app to run
<blackflow> which allows you to run, containerized, any software with little regard to what's already installed on the system -- as it's isolated from it. no package collisions, no library/dependency issues. a snap is a fully contained mini-OS tree sans the kernel.
<blackflow> (in practice it's a bit less than a full os tree because of core snaps and reusability of them, so you don't literally have to pack everything for every snap, if it's shared by ubuntu core snaps)
<Hamilton> blackflow, so do snap apps run slower due to these abstractions?
<Hamilton> And I've never encountered a dependency collision. How does that happen?
<blackflow> Hamilton: they _start_ slower, but once run, there's no virtualization or emulation that would slow it down
<blackflow> Hamilton: I just literally explained why. :) they're isolated root filesystems.
<blackflow> an OS inside an OS, but without the kernel (using the host's kernel)
<norrin> yeah I wouldn't think performance would be an issue, just access to files and things
<norrin> and file sizes
<Hamilton> blackflow, no I mean dependency collision for regular apt package
<olabaz> hey, sometimes I open programs from the terminal but it forces me to keep the terminal window open. Is there a way to open the program and then be able to close terminal?
<norrin> and I hate it when people make containers and don't include things you need.
<blackflow> Hamilton: again, they're isolated filesystems :) there's no collision because the files in teh snap don't exist on the host's filesystem
<Platonides> it will depend on the program
<Hamilton> blackflow, I'm talking about apt packages not span
<Platonides> running nohup <program> will usually work
<norrin> ^
<olabaz> Platonides: ok I'll look into that. Thanks
<blackflow> Hamilton: think of it as if it were a VM, a VirtualBox VM, except it's not hardware isolation and it uses the host's kernel and runs as a normal (but namespaced) process
<blackflow> Hamilton: why would there be a collision then?
<norrin> a VM experiences a bit of performance loss, no?
<blackflow> the repo is tested and curated. you get collisions when you start using various PPAs
<norrin> I would think of it as chroot
<geirha> olabaz: better to hit Alt+F2 and run it from there instead of from the terminal
<norrin> or bsd 'jail'
<Hamilton> blackflow, forger snap and flatpack...I'm said I've never encountered collision in my apps installed via apt
<Hamilton> How does that happen?
<blackflow> Hamilton: why would there be a collision?
<norrin> when an app needs a newer version of a lib but another app needs the older version?
<Hamilton> blackflow, I don't know...you said apt apps may have collisions
<blackflow> then such apps are not part of the same repository
<norrin> when you use multiple repositories
<norrin> they might have a python3.2-blah vs the python3.2-official, or something
<blackflow> Hamilton: apt apps? no I never said that.
<olabaz> geirha: ah ok, never seen that command, thanks
<norrin> and your app can't use python3.2, it needs python3.3
<norrin> or something
<Hamilton> norrin, so it happens when I add different PPAs
<norrin> yeah
<blackflow> btw, package/library collisions are artifact of poor .deb/apt design. it is very much possible to install on the host with no containerization or isolation, and have NO collisions.
<Hamilton> but sticking with ubuntu's ppa, there'd be no collision?
<blackflow> it would require the packaging systems to do that, something like slots in portage.
<norrin> right
<blackflow> Hamilton: there might be
<norrin> most good PPAs will try to use official deps as much as possible, I've noticed.. but some start trying to do their own thing, as if theirs is the only repo you're going to use
<Hamilton> blackflow, which package manager does that? pacman? apk?
<blackflow> Hamilton: portage
<Hamilton> only?
<blackflow> I know of portage and no other
<blackflow> (doesn't mean there aren't any)
<Hamilton> portage is gentoo's manager?
<blackflow> yes
<Hamilton> Doesn't gentoo need to compile everything? Then its package manager should be cmake or autotools, no?
<norrin> i'd rather just get source from the source than use gentoo :)
<norrin> ftp.gnu.org, etc
<norrin> tar zxvf package, cd packagedir, ./configure --prefix=/usr, make, sudo make install
<Hamilton> norrin, yeah this. What is the need for portage?
<Platonides> you miss the multiple "libfoobar not found" errors inbetween :)
<blackflow> Hamilton: the same reason you need apt and aren't installing from prebuilt tarballs
<blackflow> number one: dependecy resolution
<blackflow> number two: structured package management. if you "make install", there's no central DB of what's installed where. good luck maintainng that.
<blackflow> number three: this convo is more suited for #ubuntu-discuss or -offtopic than here :)
<Hamilton> blackflow, why doen't ubuntu/debian design a better package manager?
<blackflow> Hamilton: because it wouldn't be ubuntu/debian any more
<Hamilton> You mean backward compability?
<tgm4883> can this discussion get moved to #ubuntu-discuss? It really isn't on topic for this channel
<Hamilton> tgm4883, ok
<WBILL> shouldn't this on eliner in my crontab work to just reboot my server
<WBILL>  < 52 13   *   *   *    root     shutdown -r now >
<WBILL> minu the <>symbols of course
<nZac> Anyone have tips on ssh-agent? I am at a loss here. ssh-add -L shows the key, connecting to the remote and printing out the AUTH_SOCK shows a link to a file in /tmp and the file is there, yet when I use the key to connect to another remote I get a permission denied. From the host of the ssh-agent, the key works fine. sshd_config has `AllowForwardHost yes`. ssh -v to the remote shows it is not offering the key.
<TJ-> WBILL: only if "shutdown" is on the cron's PATH, and/or it exists
<WBILL> which shutdown
<WBILL> < /sbin/shutdown >
<WBILL> yes it does
<WBILL> IOW
<WBILL> why wont it
<WBILL> any clues
<ducasse> WBILL: if you mean the crontab you edit with 'crontab -e', then you should leave out the 'root' part
<fluvvell> is anyone au-fait with hDpi and two monitors on wayland ?
<fluvvell> I mean HiDPI
<ioria> WBILL, how did you create the cronjob ?
<WBILL> i figured it out i used sudoedit and hd to use thr root crontab to do the job right
<amaljaa> Hello! I'm a beginner at using linux and I'm trying to set up a driver for getting my huion tablet working in Ubuntu. I'm actually almost done but it's asking for some xrandr information and I'm afraid I can't make heads or tails of it.
<WBILL> ok about cron stuff shouldnt this technically work on every Sunday @ said given time??
<WBILL> < 52 13   *   *   0    root     shutdown -r now >
<WBILL> minux the <> symbols of course again
<amaljaa> https://github.com/joseluis/huion-linux-drivers/wiki/Multi-Monitor is what I'm working on. My edited version of the config.ini is here: https://pastebin.com/raw/i3NFfD9i with my (mostly finished) bit being [monitor_4] in the monitor setup section.
<WBILL> i think this will tell you the info for your monitor etc
<WBILL> < xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }' >
<WBILL> minus the <> symbols
<amaljaa> Er. Sorry for the curseword in the edited part of the pastbin link. ;; I was getting frustrated. Whoops.
<amaljaa> Also, I'll give that a go.
<amaljaa> This is actually a little spooky for me. I only started trying to use linux a week ago or so.
<bprompt> amaljaa:    hmmm is "grandr" in the "software center" listed?  you could use that, which is a frontend for "xrandr", namely a GUI for it
<moredrowsy> Hi, I've just bought a laptop, dell 9570, and i want to install ubuntu on it. I've been reading around and there seems to be a lot of issues with the discrete nvidia 1050 that comes with the laptop. One of the arch linux wiki says to set nomodeset to the kernal or completely disable various modules. How do i disable these modules during install instead of post install?
<moredrowsy> or rather, does anyone have experience install ubuntu on the 9570? Any advice would be much appreciated. thanks
<ikonia> just try installing it
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1 My numlock key pad numbers are not recording..the numlock light is on and the enter key is working.I have to use keys above letters to enter numbers to any program
<crimson_king> moredrowsy: try installing it first without any workarounds. If it fails, then look for a workaround.
<ikonia> and report back with a real error
<moredrowsy> alrighty then.
<amaljaa> oh
<amaljaa> oh.
<amaljaa> arandr worked.
<amaljaa> i had it save it as a shell script and opening it i found this:
<amaljaa> xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --off --output DVI-D-0 --primary --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output DVI-D-1 --off --output HDMI-A-0 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x1080 --rotate normal
<amaljaa> which is what i needed
<fluvvell> I have a 157.35 and 90.05 PPI monitors, 1 rotated - can they be run with separate scaling?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1 My numlock key pad numbers are not recording..the numlock light is on and the enter key is working.I have to use keys above letters to enter numbers to any program
<fluvvell> or which file is current screen res and orientation held in ?
<amaljaa> gonna reboot
<SimonKALI> i have something like this: removing files in  that are older than 0 days: rm: remove write-protected regular file '/swapfile'? what should I do?
<Dbugger> Hi everyone. I was thinking of building me a new workstation, but I am afraid of building some hardware that does not play along with Ubuntu. Is there any brands, CPUs or components that I should watch out?
<ikonia> Dbugger: read hardware compatibility guides for linux
<ikonia> Dbugger: then check the versions of the components against the versions of software ubuntu runs
<Dbugger> ikonia, could you point me to one of those?
<ikonia> Dbugger: have a quick good, there are many - also the main  brands show linux compatibility on their products
<Dbugger> ikonia, so I souldnt worry about stuff like "AMD vs Intel"?
<ikonia> Dbugger: no
<Dbugger> ill try to find something
<Getattrovskaya> hello, even though I change permissions with "chmod -R 777" I still get "read-only" error...how can I make the folder readable?
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: probably a read only file system
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: what is the file system you have mounted
<Getattrovskaya> ikonia, ext4
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: unmount it, fsck it, re-mount it
<Getattrovskaya> but FAT didnt help either
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: where is it mounted ?
<Getattrovskaya> under /media/live/
<ikonia>  media/live
<Getattrovskaya> will try fsck
<ikonia> is it a live media ? eg: like a cd
<Getattrovskaya> the OS runs on live cd, but the file system in question is an susb
<Getattrovskaya> usb*
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: ..... that seems odd to be mounted at /media/live
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Getattrovskaya> it is an old ubuntu
<ikonia> what version exactly
<Getattrovskaya> 14.x
<ikonia> .x is not exactly
<Getattrovskaya> one sec
<Getattrovskaya> 14.04
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: and what is the usb - is that a live image or just a flat file system
<Getattrovskaya> it is not iso
<Getattrovskaya> just fs
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: and how does it get mounted ?
<Getattrovskaya> how do you mean?
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: how does the usb get mounted, do you do it, is it automounted etc
<Getattrovskaya> it gets automounted
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: so a usb will not get mounted on /media/live by default
<Getattrovskaya> well it does
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: so why do you thin it's mounted there and why is it being mounted as a live media
<Getattrovskaya> I see the path media/live
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: what is the device file for it, eg: /dev/sda1
<ikonia> (for the usb)
<Getattrovskaya> yes, that's sda1
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: ok, so in a command line "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Getattrovskaya> done
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: "sudo touch /mnt/test"
<ikonia> (on the command line)
<Getattrovskaya> done
<ikonia> no error ?
<Getattrovskaya> no
<Getattrovskaya> oh
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: then it mounted read/write sucessfully
<Getattrovskaya> a file named test was created in the formerly unwritable folder
<ikonia> you can now access it on /mnt
<Getattrovskaya> ikonia, the folder is still not writable
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: in /mnt
<Getattrovskaya> I was able to access all along, but I need to write to it
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: you can't write to it from /mnt ?
<Getattrovskaya> it doesn't let write in /mnt, either
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: please show me the output from the command ls -la /mnt
<Getattrovskaya> even after I tried changing perms
<ikonia> (in a terminal)
<gartral> hey all, I have an issue with an atheros wifi card in my laptop, stability and range are fine but the card is a QCA9565/AR9565 which is supposed to be a wireless N+BT 4.0 card, I'm not seeing any 5ghz networks AND my wifi speed is limited to... well it's crap... 20mbps down, 3mbps up.
<Getattrovskaya> ikonia, https://paste.debian.net/plain/1053208
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: you're permissions are wrong
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: what is your username
<Getattrovskaya> ikonia, "live"
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: then why is the test file we created as root the user "live"
<Getattrovskaya> I dont know. I ran the commands as you gave me
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: please run the command "touch /mnt/live-user"
<Getattrovskaya> no output (I ran it as you typed, without sudo)
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: ls -la /mnt/
<ikonia> is the file there ?
<Getattrovskaya> in the output I see both "live-user" and "test"
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: so you can write to it just fine
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: and you can write to it as the user "live"
<Getattrovskaya> I can not
<Getattrovskaya> I am trying to copy files to this usb, and still can not
<Getattrovskaya> read-only
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: I've just proven you can write to the disk
<Getattrovskaya> I can't. i.e. it is not allowed to create new folder in there, too
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: "mkdir /mnt/test-directory" in a terminal please
<Getattrovskaya> whereas there are two files named 'live-user' and 'test'
<MikeRL> Running Ubuntu 18.04. Is there any way to get a touch keyboard to appear only when tapping a text field on the touchscreen on my laptop?
<Getattrovskaya> ikonia, that works, too..so apparently I should try copying the files from gui
<Getattrovskaya> not from gui*
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: what tool are you using to copy the files
<Getattrovskaya> ikonia, copying just from within nautilus
<MikeRL> I don't want it permanently on, such as when I'm just clicking a text field. Just when I use the touchscreen.
<MikeRL> Universal access has an option to permanently enable it.
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: are you %100 sure you're not moving them by mistake ?
<ikonia> Getattrovskaya: and you're copying them into /mnt
<Getattrovskaya> ikonia, I just tried the terminal way to copy, and it worked
<Getattrovskaya> I hope I can make use of the copied files-folders, too
<MikeRL> If there's no way to trigger this, does anyone know the onscreen keyboard's name so I can file a bug?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 The numbers on my numlock keypad are not working..This system on other linux iso's are working properly..I have to use the number keys above the letter keys..This key pad works for login and the light is on..What system would control this keypad
<Getattrovskaya> ikonia, thank you very much, it seems to be fixed as of now
<MikeRL> NVM.
<MikeRL> Apparently a double tap registers it.
<rdg> trying to install exfat packages so I can access a USB disk in the ubuntu 18.04 LTS live boot usb ... what packages are required for that?
<Getattrovskaya> hello again, can you please suggest me an error- free way to get and copy a drive image to another drive that is larger than the original one?
<Getattrovskaya> I tried to install clonezilla but either all my usbs are defective or there is some problem with the iso
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> I need libfdk-aac on Ubuntu 18.04 but I isn't seem to be installed
<OnkelTem> and I cannot find it among installable options
<OnkelTem> Yeah I read it's sort of non-free, but I don't really care
<OnkelTem> I just need ffmpeg to convert some crappy videos
<Bakkar> hello guys, i am have an issue with my ubuntu 18.04, it seems after an update the sound is not working now .. the only way i can get sound working only on VLC when i play and select ALSA from settings as the Audio server, any hep please?
<Bakkar> and pardon that damaged english of mine
<Bakkar> anyone can help with the sound issue guys?
<MikeRL> Hmm. Is there any way to use Wayland in Ubuntu 18.10?
<MikeRL> Oh crap my closed NVIDIA driver won't work in wayland.
<craigbass76> I'm runnign XFCE, but no sure if that matters here... The computer is real sluggish. Mouse pointer is jittery, keyboard can't keep up with whta I'm typing, etc. I know it wil lgo awaywith a rebot ,but I'd like to narrow down what ails it without rebooting. I did restart thedsplay manager already -- nada.
<craigbass76> And top isn't showing anything too redonkulous.
<ahi2> how much ram you have?
<craigbass76> ahi2, 8gigs
<ahi2> xfce is light. it is what i use
<ahi2> you must be running something that is making it sluggish
<craigbass76> Min 17 was fine, I've only noticed it since I threw ubuntustudio (18.04) on. And like I said, I'm prety sure a reboot will fix it, just trying to avoid that
<craigbass76> Not suer what I'd be running -- it was like that at the login screen. I updated and rebooted the other day, this is the fisrt tmie I've sat down at it since.
<ahi2> i wonder what the startup apps are?
<craigbass76> Is there a systemctl comand that will tell me that? I'm still used to init.
<ahi2> settings>session and startup    is all i know
<craigbass76> And if it WAS something in there, wonder why it's inconsistent. Maybe only after updates...
<ahi2> yeah a reboot wouldnt hurt
#ubuntu 2019-11-18
<Gh0sT2242> qswz your missing firmware, run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware" without the quotes
<tomreyn> !ltse | qswz: maybe try linux 5.0, too
<ubottu> qswz: maybe try linux 5.0, too: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Gh0sT2242> qswz I would also disable powersave, "sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf"
<qswz> oh, thanks all, ok
<Gh0sT2242> then reboot
<jeremy31> qswz: disable TKIP on the wifi router
<Gh0sT2242> anywho, my tuen to reboot
<arooni> anyone have this "Qt: Session management error: Could not open network socket" when running sudo something on ubuntu 18.04 ; especially on a lenovo thinkpad when fingerprint-gui is installed?
<dnivra> Hello! I have a laptop running ubuntu 18.04 and it doesn't seem to be charging now. The battery indicator says "Charging" but charge doesn't increase beyond 0%. I haven't used the laptop for about 5 months. Is the battery dead :/?
<Ascavasaion> I am running SCreensaver.  Is there a way to disable screensaver when watching videos in Gnome MPV, VLC, and even YouTube in browser?
<Ascavasaion> XScreensaver I meant.
<xBfrog> um you could run up the blank time to the max like 7oo plus minutes
<xBfrog> that will hold it off for a few hours
<Ascavasaion> xBfrog: I hear uyou and it makes sense.  but I was hoping to maintain the screensaver and screen lock function when I am not at the desktop without having to physically lock the screen.
<xBfrog> ok, i dunno then, except resetting the time when video secession is over :)
<Ascavasaion> HAHA!  Coolion hehe
<xBfrog> it wont affect your lock
<xBfrog> 700 plus will give you over 11hrs
<xBfrog> maybe not the best answer your looking for but it will work
<xBfrog> or, In Display modes > Mode, select Disable Screen Saver. Otherwise, you can simply remove the package. I don't see any reason why it would disrupt anything.
<Ascavasaion> xBfrog: Thank you.
<xBfrog> ur welcome :)
<yelof> dnivra: most laptops have battery information in the BIOS.  I would check there for more information, Ubuntu should not prevent it from charging (especially when off) but might not show the charge level correctly.
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/g2o6  says I may have hit a bug or malfunctioned hardware which isn't very helpful, but then says the rest of the output will help me, but I have no idea how to read that, any thoughts? tomreyn
<dnivra> yelof: Thank you! I don't see the option to view battery information or run a diagnostic. I probably need to update the diagnostics software/bios probably. I'll check out how to do that on Ubuntu sometime.
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 I return once again because it still keeps prompting for password
<filifunky> any one with thoughts on how I can resolve this issue in my mysql error logs? https://termbin.com/g2o6
<Gh0sT2242> Anyone else have any idea of why network manager keeps prompting for a password constantly?
<filifunky> ever since I upgraded to the latest ubuntu I can't get mysql to work
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky can you start mysql with gdb?
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242, hmmm...just looking at gdb for the first time right now
<Gh0sT2242> does it still crash in gdb, or are you just unfamiliar with it?
<filifunky> I am unfamiliar with it
<Gh0sT2242> ah we wont worry about it for now then
<filifunky> I just went "gdb mysql" and it said Reading symbols from mysql...(no debugging symbols found in mysql)
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky Stop the mysqld server with mysqladmin shutdown
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 i ran mysqladmin -u root -p shutdown and got this:mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<filifunky> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<filifunky> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242, I have a feeling that some of the problem might be in my conf file.  There wasn't anything in there after I upgraded.  I added a bunch of different solutions on the internet but not sure its what it should be
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky might be as simple as "sudo service mysql start"
<filifunky> I get this:  Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<filifunky> See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<filifunky> I will post the output of those
<Gh0sT2242> please do
<filifunky> systemctl status mysql.service: https://termbin.com/lfuqu
<Gh0sT2242> You said you updated to a new version recently, so it's possible that the MySQL server or the server host was killed in the middle of an update...
<filifunky> yeah it's possible
<filifunky> journalctl -xe: https://termbin.com/yxv8
<Gh0sT2242> filifunkyI can't think of anything at the moment, if you have the time, I can do a bit of research and see if I can find an issue, but the easiest fix at the moment would be a clean install
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 a clean install of mysql or ubuntu itself?  I think I've done a clean install and i'm still having problems
<filifunky> I did a clean install but it asked me if I wanted to delete my databases, I said No
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky well then it may be a case of corrupt databases
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 so I should do a clean re-install and delete the database?
<filifunky> I have a backup, just from almost a month ago unfortunately
<Gh0sT2242> try adding "[mysqld]innodb_force_recovery = 1"
<Gh0sT2242> hold on
<Gh0sT2242> i need to make a termbin
<codebam> resolved defaults aren't applying working dns, help?
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky add to `/etc/mysql/my.cnf` https://termbin.com/yxv8
<Gh0sT2242> codebam What are you trying to achieve?
<codebam> Gh0sT2242 uh... working internet?
<codebam> after rebooting the dns records are all messed up by resolved
<codebam> and then I have to restart resolved before it applies them correctly
<codebam> and when I restart resolved then it just replies with empty A records
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 is that the right termbin?  Its the same link I sent you earlier?
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky oop my bad, one sec
<codebam> manually editing the /etc/resolve.conf does work temporarily, the internet does work, I can ping and download and do dns lookups manually with `dig @1.1.1.1 example.com`
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TmmyBrTGnH/
<Gh0sT2242> codebam try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf`
<codebam> okay
<codebam> okay done, rebooting
<Gh0sT2242> If it doesnt work, let me know, It might be dnsmasq
<codebam> is this okay? https://paste.centos.org/view/b3a82e21
<codebam> after doing the reconfigure
<codebam> and yeah that didn't fix it
<codebam> should I start those services?
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 i added that and got the same problem when I ran sudo service mysql start
<filifunky> Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<filifunky> See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<Gh0sT2242> codebam the reconfigure should have done it itself
<codebam> oh yeah, it says loaded
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 I found I get an error when I run it how i normally run it.  The error is:
<filifunky> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Gh0sT2242> codebam lets try disabling dnsmasq, Open /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<filifunky> and I don't have /var/run/mysqld
<filifunky> so it can't connect to the socket because it doesn't exist
<filifunky> but how do I create that socket?
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky so we have to find the socket....
<codebam> okay
<Gh0sT2242> gimma a sec lol
<codebam> there's no dnsmasq inside the networkmanager config
<codebam> and dnsmasq isn't installed
<Gh0sT2242> codebam add it as https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y3FhyzMBrn/
<codebam> Gh0sT2242 okay
<codebam> restarted networkmanager after doing that, still no working dns
<Gh0sT2242> codebam ...anything from dmesg?
<Gh0sT2242>  filifunky to find the socket `sudo find / -type s`
<codebam> you mean journalctl?
<Gh0sT2242> codebam what version you running?
<codebam> 19.10 on arm
<codebam> armv7l
<Gh0sT2242> What's the output of both?
<Gh0sT2242> dmesg and journalctl?
<codebam> just a sec
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 there are a lot of sockets, but none of them say mysql if that is what I'm looking for
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky in /etc/my.cnf, where does `socket=` lead to?
<Gh0sT2242> by default it should be /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock
<codebam> dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FrzpwZV3k9/ journalctl: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nz6dc8Xm77/
<codebam> Gh0sT2242
<filifunky> test
<filifunky> it says /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock, but that doesn't actually exist lol
<nmatrix9> #ubuntu any update for raspberry pi 4 19.10 login cloud-init bug?
<nmatrix9> @ubuntu
<whislock> codebam: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<whislock> codebam: And server or desktop?
<codebam> whislock 19.10
<codebam> server
<codebam> on the odroid xu4
<whislock> codebam: Did you install networkmanager after the install completed?
<codebam> whislock no, it was there
<whislock> It shouldn't have been.
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky does /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock exist?
<codebam> so... I should remove it?
<whislock> Is your connection wired or wireless?
<codebam> wired
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242, no.  The folder exists, but mysql.sock does not
<whislock> codebam: dpkg -l netplan.io
<whislock> codebam: Do you get a package or an error?
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky19.10?
<codebam> whislock I get a package
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242, yep
<codebam> but I fixed dns by editing /etc/resolv.conf to fix dns temporarily
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky sudo find / -type s | grep mysqld.sock
<whislock> codebam: Key word is "temporarily." Let's fix it properly.
<codebam> yeah, needed internet to use pastebin
<whislock> codebam: pastebin the contents of /etc/netplan/*.yaml
<codebam> whislock there's nothing in that folder
<whislock> And this was the default install? Was this preinstalled, or you installed it yourself?
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242, this is the result: find: ‘/run/user/1000/doc’: Permission denied
<filifunky> find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<filifunky> find: ‘/media/pete/Seagate Backup Plus Drive1/.Trash-1000/expunged/2947542317/12/03’: Input/output error
<codebam> I installed 17.04 or something way back and have been doing dist-upgrade
<codebam> it's the image provided by odroid
<whislock> codebam: Okay, that explains things.
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky you ran as root, correct?
<whislock> codebam: I'm going to pastebin a template for you. What is the name of your wired interface?
<codebam> eth0
<whislock> codebam: What's the MAC address?
<codebam> 00:1e:06:32:d7:cf
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 I ran it using sudo, that's the same right?
<whislock> codebam: Static addressing or dhcp?
<codebam> dhcp
<codebam> I guess I could give it a static address though
<whislock> Let's start simple. :)
<whislock> codebam: Insert this into /etc/netplan/eth0.yaml: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zVjcK8c9Mb/
<codebam> I don't know what's wrong with it. it keeps locking up
<codebam> just a sec
<whislock> What's wrong with what?
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky `sudo apt purge mysql-server mysql-common` and `sudo apt autoremove mysql-server mysql-common`
<codebam> the install. it keeps locking up after like 20 mins
<codebam> and I have to power cycle
<codebam> like the whole board just locks up
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky this deletes ALL mysql data, so backup tables thaty are important to you
<whislock> codebam: Might I offer that it may be time for a clean install?
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242, ok, that's fine with me.  I have a backup from a month ago.  Can I backup what's there right now even though I can't get into mysql?
<codebam> hmm I guess
<codebam> but if I clean install the last image that odroid provides is 18.04
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky I'll be honest with ya, I only know how to back them up from inside of mysql, but im sure binaries are somewhere on system
<codebam> so I'd just have to dist-upgrade to get 19.10 anyways
<codebam> I'm going to try backing up the sdcard and installing alpine maybe
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | codebam
<ubottu> codebam: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<codebam> something minimal
<codebam> ubottu yeah my bad I meant release-upgrade or whatever
<ubottu> codebam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whislock> Gh0sT2242: Purging those packages does not remove mysql's table data.
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 I just looked at my backup, and it looks like it was backedup wrong
<Gh0sT2242> whislock autoremove cleans tables doesnt it?
<filifunky> I have another backup from a while ago, I hopefully won't have to go back to that
<filifunky> but i will if i have to
<whislock> Gh0sT2242: No. autoremove removes packages that were installed as dependencies that are no longer required.
<Gh0sT2242> well filifunky i suppose tables wont be touched by the two command... so hopefully your safe
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 just to clarify you mean won't be touched by those two commands you shared?
<Gh0sT2242> If what Whislock said is true, perfectly safe filifunky
<whislock> codebam: The latest arm server release that I see on the ubuntu website is 18.04.
<whislock> Wait. Ignore what I just said.
<whislock> The button for 19.10 is right there.
<whislock> codebam: https://ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<filifunky> ok, I'll give it a shot
<codebam> whislock is there a release there for the exynos5422?
<codebam> that is for arm64
<codebam> this is armv7l
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 ok, did it
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky `sudo apt-get update` then `sudo apt-get install mysql-server`
<filifunky> done but got some errors
<whislock> codebam: ARMv7 and ARMv7L aren't different architectures. Your CPU is ARMv7.
<whislock> codebam: Pull down an image and try booting it.
<whislock> You may be causing yourself more headache than you need.
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky errors? what kind?
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242: https://pastebin.com/jKF7DgUd
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky that ones new to me, apparmor parser error...
<filifunky> yeah no fun lol
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky `sudo apt-get purge mysql*`, `sudo apt-get autoremove`, `sudo apt-get autoclean`, after those three have run, `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Gh0sT2242> WAIT
<Gh0sT2242> after purging mysql restart machine filifunky
<filifunky> I just did sudo apt-get purge mysql*
<filifunky> and sudo apt-get autoremove
<filifunky> should i do the autoclean?
<Gh0sT2242> sure, then reboot
<filifunky> ok
<filifunky> brb
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 back
<filifunky> am going to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky best of luck
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 so I'm guessing the next step is to install mysql?
<Gh0sT2242> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Gh0sT2242> sure is
<filifunky> I still get the parser error
<Gh0sT2242> sudo apt purge apparmor
<Gh0sT2242> remove the problem and it cant be a problem anymore
<Gh0sT2242> then `sudo apt install mysql-common mysql-server`
<filifunky> after sudo apt purge apparmor: https://pastebin.com/uApRrzJr
<Gh0sT2242> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Gh0sT2242> maybe
<filifunky> after sudo dpkg --configure -a:  https://pastebin.com/yhGu0NUL
<Gh0sT2242> well we got an error log this time
<filifunky> you mean the systemctl status mysql.service?
<Gh0sT2242> lol my browser crashed, am back
<Gh0sT2242> can I see the output of `/var/log/mysql/error.log` filifunky ?
<filifunky> lol your browser is tired of this problem
<filifunky> sure
<Bashing-om> filifunky: Gh0sT2242:: "Package mysql-server-8.0 is not configured yet." try command ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-8.0 ' .
<Gh0sT2242> Bashing-om dpkg --configure -a configures all packages does it not?
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/is8y
<revolt112> wasn't it something like mysql-server-secure-setup or such?
<revolt112> mysql_secure_installation
<revolt112> in cli
<Gh0sT2242> revolt112 he cant even get the service to start, let alone have it run secure setup
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242 should I try what Bashing-om is suggesting?
<revolt112> or crap my fault (just woke up about 10 min ago) was too lazy to check backlog
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky give it a shot
<filifunky> ok
<revolt112> (in Ger it is 04:26)
<filifunky> this is what I get: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-8.0 is broken or not fully installed
<Gh0sT2242> sudo apt --fix-broken install
<filifunky> looks familiar:  https://pastebin.com/ZK4RQmKa
<revolt112> filifunky, do you have some databases already? if not tried: apt remove --purge mysql-server* || apt install mysql-server*
<Gh0sT2242> revolt112 tried it already, as well as purging apparmor
<revolt112> uff
<filifunky> revolt112, I do, and would prefer not destroying those.  The most recent backup I have doesn't look good.  I have an older backup that looks decent although old
<revolt112> even dropping apt cache before reinstalling? (apt clean)
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky sudo apt upgrade and try again?
<Gh0sT2242> ill be honest, this one's got me stumped atm
<filifunky> I just did sudo apt upgrade and get the errors again "error processing package mysql-server-8.0
<filifunky> "
<filifunky> Gh0sT2242, I appreciate the effort
<filifunky> I get a feeling tomreyn might know a way out of this
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky the definition of insanity, doing the ame thing over and over again, try `sudo apt-get purge mysql*`
<revolt112> there was a parameter to get apt to be more verbose
<filifunky> ok then install it again?
<Gh0sT2242> sudo apt-get install mysql-client mysql-server libmysqlclient-dev
<revolt112> sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true -o Debug::Acquire::http=true
<filifunky> same errors
<revolt112> may including this
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky i, am, lost
<filifunky> lol
<Gh0sT2242> all I can assume at this point is what the error doubts
<filifunky> no problem
<Gh0sT2242> hardware issue
<filifunky> i hope not, but yeah it's a possibility
<filifunky> well, I am exhausted unless someone else has any other ideas
<revolt112> filifunky, do you have tried mariadb before? dpkg -l || grep mariadb-*
<Gh0sT2242> filifunky Well, I'm sorry I couldn't help you out, but im sure some of these other great minds could help ya out
<filifunky> revolt112, no i haven't
<filifunky> i'll give that a shot
<Gh0sT2242> Maria is a great idea actually
<Gh0sT2242> but imma head out, good luck
<filifunky> revolt112: https://pastebin.com/7N22jRYj
<revolt112> i think grep screwed up with the dash symbol
<revolt112> try installing mariadb
<revolt112> should be compatible with mysql dbs
<filifunky> revolt112:  sudo apt install mariadb-client-core-10.3 ??
<revolt112> filifunky, you need server also and there are metapackages
<revolt112> mariadb-client mariadb-server
<filifunky> ok
<filifunky> revolt112:  looks like some error when installing mariadb-server
<filifunky> https://pastebin.com/DzsE3w35
<filifunky> systemctl status mariadb.service: https://termbin.com/p0m2
<revolt112> ./var/lib/mysql: found previous version 5.7
<revolt112> that could be the reason
<revolt112> sudo mv /var/lib/mysql /var/lib/mysql.bak
<filifunky> I just went into /var/lib/mysql and can at least see my databases!  I'm happy it doesn't look like it has been deleted and lost
<revolt112> and give it next try
<filifunky> ok
<revolt112> maybe you need to remove --purge again and reinstall
<revolt112> your databases are backed up
<filifunky> i did the sudo mv /var/lib/mysql /var/lib/mysql.bak
<revolt112> check first with cd into it
<filifunky> wait to make a backup wouldn't i need to cp instead of mv?
<revolt112> when the directory is renamed would be enough but cp anyway
<filifunky> cp /var/lib/mysql.bak /var/lib/mysql
<revolt112> you can cp -R /var/lib/mysql.bak ~
<revolt112> no i want the directory /var/lib/mysql not existing anymore before installing mariadb
<filifunky> oh ok
<revolt112> then we should try a fresh install then reimporting needed tables one by one
<filifunky> alright, I am going to try and install maria server again because maria client seemed to install just fine?
<revolt112> yes
<filifunky> ok
<filifunky> i did a sudo apt install mariadb-server, it finished but didn't really do anything...0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<filifunky> or do I have to get rid of it first then install it
<revolt112> it is installed
<revolt112> yes including --purge
<revolt112> apt remove --purge mariadb-server*
<filifunky> ok, yeah feel free to just tell me the commands
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> service up and running now?
<filifunky> install again?
<revolt112> yes
<revolt112> apt install mariadb-server
<filifunky> done and looks like no errors
<revolt112> systemctl status mariadb
<filifunky> some error: https://termbin.com/bkxb
<revolt112> but service is running
<filifunky> yea, it's a nice change
<revolt112> debian-sys-maint is missing in table mysql.users
<revolt112> systemctl stop mariadb
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> can you show me "ls -lisa /var/lib/mysql"
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/dcy8i
<revolt112> ok mv /var/lib/mysql/mysql <to some safe place> then cp -R /var/lib/mysql.bak/mysql /var/lib/mysql
<revolt112> and start service
<revolt112> cp -R /var/lib/mysql.bak/mysql /var/lib/mysql/
<revolt112> missing / at the end
<filifunky> ok
<revolt112> if service is crashing then your mysql database is corrupt and we need to fix
<filifunky> ok done
<revolt112> service running?
<filifunky> it says its down.  But doesn't look like as bad as before
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/x349
<filifunky> usually there is a red dot which I assume is worse
<revolt112> mysql_upgrade --port=3306 --user=root --password=<your mysql root pw>
<filifunky> welp, back to the old error:  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<filifunky> FATAL ERROR: Upgrade failed
<revolt112> if it fails we need to roll back to saved original mysql db and do mysql_secure_installation
<filifunky> yeah looks like it fails
<filifunky> how do I do the roll back and secure installation?
<revolt112> i need to lookup if we can have mysql (the one that comes with mariadb) and the renamed to something mysql from previous installation
<filifunky> ok
<revolt112> delete (if you cp and not mv) rm -R /var/lib/mysql/mysql and copy saved original from mariadb over
<revolt112> then service should start again
<revolt112> indeed we can have both just renamed
<revolt112> tell me if you are ready so far and service is running again
<revolt112> had to pee ^^
<filifunky> so rm -R /var/lib/mysql/mysql and then cp /var/lib/msyql.bak/mysql /var/lib/mysql?
<revolt112> no in mysql.bak are your previous mysql tables
<revolt112> the one that comes with mariadb you copied to <to some safe place> remember?
<filifunky> oh yeah
<filifunky> ok
<revolt112> check permissions with ls -lisa i got suspicious that the owner of the database could be root and not mysql anymore because of the copy command
<revolt112> if so that could be the reason for service crash because of failing upgrade
<filifunky> do I have to do cp -r when copying the mariadb files over?
<revolt112> jep
<filifunky> ok
<filifunky> ok just copied those files over to /var/lib/mysql
<revolt112> ls -lisa
<revolt112> in /var/llib/mysql
<revolt112> -l
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/fwvr
<revolt112> ohh crap as expected
<filifunky> looks like its root
<revolt112> i think you gonna hate me
<revolt112> =)
<filifunky> haha
<filifunky> no way you're helping me
<revolt112> remove mysql again and cp you myql.bak version over
<hyperreal> hi
<revolt112> after that chown -R mysql:mysql mysql
<filifunky> sudo apt remove mysql?
<revolt112> and try starting service
<revolt112> nooo
<filifunky> ok
<revolt112> rm -R (if cp and not mv) /var/lib/mysql/mysql
<revolt112> cp -R /var/lib/mysql.bak/mysql /var/lib/mysql/
<revolt112> then chown -R mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql/mysql
<revolt112> systemctl start mariadb
<revolt112> then fingers crossed
<revolt112> ping
<revolt112> still there?
<filifunky> yeah still here
<revolt112> and?
<filifunky> nothing happened when I systemctl start mariadb
<revolt112> systemctl status mariadb
<filifunky> is that weird?>
<revolt112> good sign
<filifunky> oh
<revolt112> dont need a termbin
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/pnw3
<revolt112> just tell me is good
<filifunky> sorry lol
<filifunky> well there is an error on the end
<filifunky> but looks like its working
<revolt112> but service is active
<filifunky> yeah
<revolt112> mysql -u root -p
<revolt112> do you know how to check users in databse mysql?
<filifunky> ERROR 1524 (HY000): Plugin 'auth_socket' is not loaded
<revolt112> wtf
<revolt112> can you reboot your machine where mariadb is installed?
<revolt112> need some more steps to fix this
<filifunky> I can reboot...but "where mariadb is installed"?  what does that mean?
<revolt112> on what machine are you working on?
<filifunky> Just my computer...I'm logged in as pete...don't know if that's what you mean?
<revolt112> yes -.-
<revolt112> then see ya after rebbot
<filifunky> oh ok
<filifunky> sure
<filifunky> adios
<filifunky> ok back revolt112
<revolt112> wb
<revolt112> systemctl status mariadb?
<filifunky> running
<filifunky> active
<revolt112> try logging on again with mysql
<revolt112> . o O (i hope this works)
<filifunky> same error :(
<revolt112> ok
<filifunky> ERROR 1524 (HY000): Plugin 'auth_socket' is not loaded
<revolt112> now all whith leading sudo =)
<revolt112> systemctl stop mariadb
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &
<revolt112> mysql -u root
<filifunky> I did mysql -u root and now I am in MariaDB
<revolt112> https://pastebin.com/B0W1w1KB
<revolt112> you need to do this line by line
<filifunky> ok
<revolt112> not the comments
<revolt112> =)
<revolt112> till #
<filifunky> I tried to do "flush privileges;" and got: ERROR 1932 (42S02): Table 'mysql.servers' doesn't exist in engine
<revolt112> ?
<revolt112> dude whats up with your machine =)
<filifunky> Maria is loco
<revolt112> ok quit anyway
<revolt112> then start service again
<revolt112> try logging in
<revolt112> reason is because upgrade failed before
<filifunky>  I was able to log in using mysql -u root -p and no password
<revolt112> ok quit;
<filifunky> ok quitted
<revolt112> mysql_upgrade --port=3306 --user=root
<revolt112> now i need termbin of output
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/lbud
<revolt112> ok
<revolt112> now stop service again
<revolt112> and give me a listing of /var/lib/mysql.bak
<filifunky> done systemctl stop mariadb
<filifunky> ok
<filifunky> i'm not able to cd into it because permission denied.  I can't sudo cd into it either
<revolt112> ?
<revolt112> sudo -i
<revolt112> then cd into it
<revolt112> termbin pls
<revolt112> ls -lisa /var/lib
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/uner
<revolt112> also termbin
<revolt112> thats not mysql.bak ?
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/4u5q
<revolt112> what table is important for you?
<revolt112> Quote?
<filifunky> Quotes yes.  It's a databases with a few tables in there
<revolt112> stop service mariadb
<revolt112> copy Quotes over to /var/lib/mysql/
<revolt112> do chown again
<revolt112> start service
<filifunky> systemctl stop service mariadb right?
<revolt112> yes
<revolt112> how long are you using linux? =)
<filifunky> Failed to stop service.service: Unit service.service not loaded.
<revolt112> was stopped
<revolt112> from before
<revolt112> then cp -R
<filifunky> lol, embarrasingly long enough where i should probably know this stuff
<revolt112> do you get it or need help?
<filifunky> just trying to figure out the chown part
<filifunky> forgot what we did
<revolt112> chown -R mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql/Quotes
<filifunky> ok done with that
<filifunky> going to start
<revolt112> yep start service
<revolt112> mysql -u root
<filifunky> Failed to start service.service: Unit service.service not found.
<revolt112> lol
<filifunky> i was doing this: systemctl start service mariadb
<revolt112> systemctl start mariadb
<revolt112> not service =)
<revolt112> running?
<filifunky> ok did that...but it's not giving me a new command line...it's like its still thinking
<filifunky> should i still be in root?
<revolt112> yep
<filifunky> yeah, nothing going on
<filifunky> just a cursor but no new command line
<revolt112> <enter>
<revolt112> nothing?
<filifunky> Job for mariadb.service failed because a timeout was exceeded.
<filifunky> See "systemctl status mariadb.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<revolt112> termbin the status pls
<revolt112> and journalctl -xe
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/yk3v
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/l3sw
<revolt112> mysqld_safe &
<revolt112> mysql -u root
<filifunky> [2] 4666
<filifunky> root@pete-H81M-HD2:/var/lib/mysql.bak# 191118 00:05:02 mysqld_safe Logging to syslog.
<filifunky> 191118 00:05:02 mysqld_safe A mysqld process already exists
<revolt112> ok
<filifunky> go ahead mysql -u root?
<revolt112> nope
<revolt112> fg
<revolt112> then mysqld_safe should come up
<filifunky> systemctl start service mariadb
<filifunky> Job for mariadb.service failed because a timeout was exceeded.
<filifunky> See "systemctl status mariadb.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<revolt112> ?
<revolt112> nope
<filifunky> is fg a command?
<revolt112> told you do "fg"
<revolt112> not start service ;)
<revolt112> yes it is
<revolt112> brings the background process mysqld_safe to "foreground"
<filifunky> this is what I did: https://pastebin.com/yC5MW4xV
<revolt112> ps aux | grep mysqld_safe
<filifunky> https://pastebin.com/DvPp018j
<revolt112> mysqladmin -u root shutdown
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> now try start service
<filifunky> done (systemctl start mariadb)
<revolt112> state?
<revolt112> active?
<filifunky> active (running)
<revolt112> mysql -u root
<revolt112> show databases;
<filifunky> i see Quotes!
<revolt112> use Quotes;
<revolt112> show tables;
<filifunky> done, but tried to select * from the tables and it says they don't exist in engine :(
<filifunky> ERROR 1932 (42S02): Table 'Quotes.quotes' doesn't exist in engine
<revolt112> whats the output of show tables;
<filifunky> that looks normal...the three tables i expected: quotes, sed, stand_up
<filifunky> is there a different way to select in mariadb?
<revolt112> ok stop service
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> The issue is that you need the ib* files in the root of the /var/lib/mysql.bak datadir
<filifunky> in /var/lib/mysql.bak/Quotes there are ib* files there
<filifunky> oh nevermind
<filifunky> i lied
<filifunky> lol
<filifunky> theres quotes.ibd there
<revolt112> ib files from /var/lib/mysql.bak
<filifunky> ahh yeah theres a few ib files
<revolt112> you need to overwrite /var/lib/mysql/ib-files with them from mysql.bak
<revolt112> and hoping that this doesn't crash you mariadb again
<filifunky> ok
<filifunky> i don't know how to do this.  I know cp and mv...is there a special command for this?
<revolt112> cp -f /var/lib/mysql.bak/ib* /var/lib/mysql/
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> start mariadb service again
<filifunky> root@pete-H81M-HD2:/var/lib/mysql# systemctl start mariadb
<filifunky> Job for mariadb.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<filifunky> See "systemctl status mariadb.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<filifunky> lol
<revolt112> just for interest... how did your first mysql instance crashed?
<filifunky> i upgraded to the latest ubuntu version
<revolt112> done chown command?
<filifunky> i did not do a chown command
<revolt112> then do it =)
<revolt112> chown mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql/ib*
<filifunky> done
<filifunky> start again?
<revolt112> if want to =)
<revolt112> of course
<filifunky> still have the error :(
<filifunky> termbin the status and journalctl?
<revolt112> or give me just the exit reason
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/d9mj
<revolt112> that says nothing helpful
<revolt112> =(
<revolt112> mysqld_safe &
<revolt112> mysql -u root
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/etpw
<filifunky> ok
<revolt112> try select * from Quotes
<filifunky> good times lol: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<revolt112> then even mysqld_safe wont start anymore
<revolt112> we fucked up mariadb by copying the ib files
<filifunky> if you are tired, I'm not going to hold you here, I feel bad lol
<revolt112> your /var/lib/mysql.bak ist still there and complete or?
<lotuspsychje> please mind your language in #ubuntu
<revolt112> sry lotuspsychje
<filifunky> yeah it looks normal to me
<revolt112> then apt remove --purge mariadb*
<rnat> You need to run mysql_install_db to re-initialize data directory. Provided that the data @ /var/lib/mysql is not important.
<rnat> or you have backup
<revolt112> rnat, i would be thankfull when you can take over? he has a backup of /var/lib/mysql in /var/lib/mysql.bak
<filifunky> I just did --purge mariadb* and got this:
<filifunky> The /var/lib/mysql directory which contains the MariaDB databases is about   │
<filifunky>  │ to be removed.                                                               │
<filifunky>  │                                                                              │
<filifunky>  │ If you're removing the MariaDB package in order to later install a more      │
<filifunky>  │ recent version or if a different mariadb-server package is already using     │
<rnat> mysql_install_db --user=mysql --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql  to reinitialize
<rnat> no need for purging the entire copy, sigh...
<filifunky> https://pastebin.com/WsRwuLui
<revolt112> the original database was from Mysql but mysql wont start even after reinstalling
<revolt112> mariadb was
<filifunky> I've seen this before today and I hit No
<revolt112> we tried to get his database running under mariadb
<filifunky> I'm hitting no
<revolt112> you can even hit yes
<revolt112> you've a backup
<filifunky> ok
<filifunky> ok, apt remove --purge mariadb* is done
<revolt112> rnat, we screwed around with the original mysql table from first mysql insall in mariadb
<revolt112> ./var/lib/mysql removed?
<revolt112> ./var/lib/mysql.bak still there?
<filifunky> yes to both
<revolt112> try installing apt install mysql-client mysql-server
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> systemctl status mysql
<filifunky> active running
<revolt112> ok so mysql is back in service
<filifunky> nice
<revolt112> now we need to get your old databases running
<filifunky> yep i have to copy files from .bak over right
<revolt112> stop mysql pls
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> first make a backup from fresh installed mysql (cp -R /var/lib/mysql ~/)
<filifunky> ok
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> now rm -R /var/lib/mysql
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> mv /var/lib/mysql.bak /var/lib/mysql
<revolt112> check permissions and ownership
<revolt112> start service if ok
<filifunky> should I have cp'ed instead of mv'ed?
<revolt112> no mv keeps your permissions
<filifunky> ok
<revolt112> you can cp afterwards
<filifunky> ok I ls -lisa'ed and pretty much everything doesn't have root except for a couple things
<revolt112> try start service maybe it would start
<filifunky> am i starting mariadb?
<revolt112> nope there's no more mariadb
<revolt112> we installed mysql again
<filifunky> got it
<revolt112> i guess the silence is a bad sign?
<filifunky> welp favorite error again
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/msv9
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/4abe
<revolt112> mysql.service: Service RestartSec=100ms expired, scheduling restart. ?
<filifunky> yeah idk what that is about
<revolt112> you do "systemctl mysql start"
<revolt112> right?
<revolt112> start mysql
<Avallach> hey friends
<revolt112> hi
<filifunky> i did "systemctl start mysql"
<filifunky> hi
<revolt112> sudo mysql_ssl_rsa_setup --datadir /var/lib/mysql
<revolt112> maybe apparmor is blocking
<filifunky> it says that command is not found
<filifunky> oh sorry one sec
<filifunky> ok done
<revolt112> try start mysql again
<filifunky> outputted some stuff about rsa private key
<filifunky> failed
<revolt112> same reason?
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/hnem
<filifunky> looks similar
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/949n
<revolt112> try sudo chown -R mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql
<revolt112> then fire up service again
<filifunky> failed
<revolt112> -.-
<eggsalad> so im trying to set a static ip and netplan just complaints about ethernet: - network definition: exspected mapping. anyone have any idea?
<filifunky> looks the same
<revolt112> filifunky, same reason over again?
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/7303 revolt112
<filifunky> how are you feeling?
<revolt112> gimme please the content of /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<revolt112> time is running out, except that i am fine
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/80oj
<revolt112> can u compare /var/lib/mysql with ~/mysql
<revolt112> with original mysql it was working
<revolt112> with your backup it wont
<filifunky> what is the command line for that?  I've done it before but forgot
<revolt112> just compare files with ls
<revolt112> if somting is missing except Quote
<revolt112> if somting is missing except Quotes
<filifunky> oh i see what you mean
<filifunky> yeah they are different, ~/mysql has binlog files.../var/lib/mysql has aria log files
<filifunky> among other differences
<filifunky> debian-10.3.flag in var/lib/mysql vs debian-5.7.flag in ~/mysql
<revolt112> does mysqld_safe & work?
<filifunky> yeah looks like
<revolt112> mysql -u root -p
<revolt112> old password from first installation
<filifunky> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<revolt112> fg
<filifunky> -bash: fg: current: no such job
<revolt112> are there some error messages
<revolt112> mysqld_safe
<revolt112> no & at the end now
<revolt112> what does it say
<filifunky> 2019-11-18T06:05:07.947194Z mysqld_safe Logging to '/var/log/mysql/error.log'.
<filifunky> 2019-11-18T06:05:07.948931Z mysqld_safe Directory '/var/run/mysqld' for UNIX socket file don't exists.
<revolt112> sudo touch /var/run/mysqld
<revolt112> mysqld_safe
<filifunky> same error
<revolt112> mom
<revolt112> sudo touch /var/run/mysqld you did?
<filifunky> yep
<filifunky> is mom a command or a cry for help
<revolt112> sudo mysqld_safe ?
<filifunky> same error
<revolt112> mom = moment pls
<revolt112> sudo rm /var/run/mysqld
<revolt112> my fault
<filifunky> do sudo rm /var/run/mysqld?
<revolt112> yes then mkdir -p /var/run/mysqld -then-> chown mysql:mysql /var/run/mysqld
<filifunky> done
<revolt112> mysqld_safe
<filifunky> 2019-11-18T06:09:25.336537Z mysqld_safe Logging to '/var/log/mysql/error.log'.
<filifunky> 2019-11-18T06:09:25.360917Z mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<filifunky> 2019-11-18T06:09:26.083010Z mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/lib/mysql/pete-H81M-HD2.pid ended
<filifunky> looks better
<revolt112> new terminal
<revolt112> mysql -u root -p
<filifunky> ok
<filifunky> same error
<filifunky> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<revolt112> sudo ls /var/run/mysqld
<filifunky> nothing in there
<revolt112> termbin /var/log/mysql/error.log
<revolt112> last try
<revolt112> i had to go in 20 min
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/yzfm
<revolt112> it thrown crashdump
<revolt112> i have no clue
<filifunky> not a problem
<filifunky> I think I'm about to fall asleep
<revolt112> ok
<filifunky> I'll try and fix this another day, maybe tomorrow
<revolt112> gn8 =)
<filifunky> later! have a good day/night!
<filifunky> and thanks!
<revolt112> good day here
<revolt112> 07:16 am =)
<filifunky> 1AM here.  gonna sleep, later!
<illuminated> ubuntu 1804; /etc/resolv.conf is being generated with "search ENKITE.LAN" but when I try to "dig hostname" it doesn't work.  "dig hostname.enkite.lan" works, though.  Any ideas why this is not working?
<illuminated> hmm... ok, it works with 'host' but not 'dig'
<illuminated> oh... awesome.. dig +search
<illuminated> TIL
<devops> can anyone point me in the right direction. I am using prax to use text based hostnames eg. myapp.localhost which routes to localhost on port 20559 or 20558. Before i used to use dnsmasq and i could use a shorter domain name like myapp.dev or myapp.test because google now owns .dev (seriously they own .dev its anoying) anyway with ubuntu 18.04 dnsmasq has far to many conflicting problems namely sockets and ports due to systemd-resolved.
<devops> my question is how can i route myapp.test the same way i used to with dnsmasq
<devops> do i use systemd-resolved or systemd-network and how to configure them
<devops> i tried to use /etc/systemd/resoved.conf and add Domains = ~.test but this failed
<devops> ive tried /etc/hosts too and that failed
<al_nz1> I am trying to follow these instructions, but when I apt-get updates it refuses to trust the stub I previously added : https://github.com/victronenergy/venus/wiki/raspberrypi-install-venus-packages
<al_nz1> I have tried all manner of fixes
<al_nz1> https://pastebin.com/xutz678e
<lotuspsychje> !debian | al_nz1
<ubottu> al_nz1: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Ecko_> al_nz1, best would be to have the signed key of the repo, but I can't find that anywhere in the wiki of that github project
<Ecko_> So next best is `apt-get --allow-unauthenticated`
<Aktive> hello
<al_nz1> Ecko_: https://pastebin.com/X3nVs12p
<al_nz1> if only that wrked
<lotuspsychje> al_nz1: here is for ubuntu support, ask in #debian please
<al_nz1> Ecko_: got it
<al_nz1> added [trusted=yes]
<al_nz1> to stub
<Ecko_> hmmm
<suntimes> hi all. I have ubuntu. I have follow the wiki of the bluetooth for use AD2P with my headset. The sound work correctly but the usb disctonnect after one minute. any can help me ?
<lotuspsychje> suntimes: do you use gnome bluetooth or blueman?
<suntimes> lotuspsychje: I use gnome bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> suntimes: try installing blueman, see if you can make this more stable
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | suntimes
<ubottu> suntimes: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 1652 kB, installed size 4936 kB
<suntimes> lotuspsychje: thanks I try it
<interrobangd> helllo
<interrobangd> do you see the space before and behind the colon inside the date column? https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/uploads/6a508ae65f24fd9ccd2669cbafe4e5be/Screenshot_2019-07-18_14-23-37.png
<interrobangd> nautilus and nemo have the same problem
<interrobangd> this annoying COLON
<lotuspsychje> interrobangd: is it the time spaces you mean?
<interrobangd> also in time yes
<interrobangd> 14 : 22 instead of 14:22
<lotuspsychje> interrobangd: wich flavour of ubuntu are you on please?
<lotuspsychje> and version
<interrobangd> 19.10
<interrobangd> cinnamon desktio
<interrobangd> *desktop
<Ecko_> How would one effectively limit an SSH user to only specific directories and deny of all other dirs?
<lotuspsychje> interrobangd: i dont see this bug in nautilus 3.34, maybe its related to cinnamon then
<lotuspsychje> interrobangd: did you try logout, and see if ubuntu-desktop nautilus also have this?
<suntimes> lotuspsychje: thanks. blueman seem to work better
<interrobangd> no, i will try it ... wait a second .. i have also 3.34 installed
<lotuspsychje> suntimes: if you have some free time, maybe consider filing a new !bug for that
<suntimes> lotuspsychje: where report it ?
<lotuspsychje> suntimes: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> suntimes: then create it with a launchpad account
<suntimes> lotuspsychje: ok I do it
<interrobangd> lotuspsychje, i have loaded the gnome desktop, same problem
<gareppa> i'm installing ubuntu 19.10 with full disk encryption. is there a way to have separate home partition and sawp partition that permits hibernation?
<jybuler> on ubuntu server 19.10, is it possible to manually format the os disk to which os will be installed on? I mean like for example with parted, the "manual" mode in the installer only has 3 preset options to really choose from
<jybuler> I couldn't figure out how to do that
<jybuler> or do I have to use the desktop installer to achieve that? I have read I can convert the desktop installation to server one later on
<tarzeau> jybuler: during the installer just open a terminal and do it
<jybuler> oh right, didn't notice there was "enter shell" option under help, my bad
<Tuor> Hi, I try to install Ubuntu Server 19.10 on a EFI System. I'm just trying to create a EFI Partition but can't select FAT32 from the partitioner... The only available options I can see are: ext4, xfs, btrfs, swap, "leave unformatted"... How can I create a EFI Partition with this Installer?
<EriC^^> Tuor: choose the type as efi
<EriC^^> not fs
<Tuor> How can I do that?
<Tuor> I can't find where I can chate the type.
<Tuor> s/chate/change/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<maja> any one know why insmod  for vmmon just hangs for ever
<Tuor> EriC^^: I'm using the new "live" installer...
<EriC^^> Tuor: no idea
<dps> good morning everyone
<whislock> revolt112: Grep issues?
<whislock> revolt112: Ignore me, page up just bit me hard.
<revolt112> whislock, no problem
<croraf_> Hi. I have https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/omen-by-hp-17-cb0000-laptop-pc/26122176/model/29770675/document/c06411586 . I installed Ubuntu 19.10 but my "HP Wide Vision HD Camera with integrated dual array digital microphone" microphone is not working.
<croraf_> Camera is working
<croraf_> When I go to settings -> sound i see nothing on Input devices
<Shapeshifter> Hi. What is ubuntu's stance on MongoDBs SSPL license? Red-hat and Archlinux have removed the package from their repositories. Is there a risk that MongoDB will also be removed from ubuntu's repos?
<Shapeshifter> I couldn't find a discussion on this topic on the mailing lists.
<JimBuntu> Shapeshifter, I wouldn't be worried at all if Canonical decides to drop the package from the repos as most people using MongoDB will probably be using the more recent versions directly from MongoDB. Either way, this topic is more of something for #ubuntu-discuss than for this support channel, I think.
<Shapeshifter> JimBuntu: thanks!
<interrobangd> lotuspsychje, i ve solved the problem
<interrobangd> kubuntu (KDE) was installed and did something ugly
<DeafGoose> HI all, Im trying to list ports forwarded by myself (ssh), Im using the command lsof -i -n  | grep ssh | grep IPv4 | grep 127.0.0.1: | grep LISTEN to get the list of ports, it prints https://pastebin.com/Qs4CVUCX, any way I can filter so I only get back “12346 and 12429” ?
<zeon219> page removed?
<JimBuntu> DeafGoose, since you depend on the grep filtering, I would suggest using a utility such as cut to isolate the content you want, although that's generally ill-advised
<DeafGoose> hmmm how would I use cut in this context?
<pragmaticenigma> DeafGoose: Are forwarding ports in the context of networking/firewall... or are you tunneling ports through ssh?
<DeafGoose> yea tunneling ports via ssh
<Guest19478> I have a problem upon logging in I get logged out instantly
<Guest19478> Is there a command I can type in safe mode that might fix this?
<Guest19478> Anyone?
<lordcirth> Guest19478, please see if there is anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log that says why
<compdoc> Guest19478, it might be failing to launch the desktop. have you made changes?
<zamba> i'm running ubuntu with unity.. how can i show all applications running with their own entry in the taskbar
<zamba> or whatever it's called.. the line at the bottom of the workspace
<Guest19478> lordcirth: Anything specific I can look after, there is a bunch in there
<lordcirth> Guest19478, grep for 'EE' (errors), and/or just look at the end.
<lordcirth> Guest19478, or you can just pastebin it to us.
<Guest19478> I cant copy paste it since its on the other computer, but grep for "EE" then I get "(WW) Warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented (??) unknown." followed by "(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Read error 19"
<Guest19478> At the end of the file it says "(II) evdev: Dell WMI hotkeys: Close" \\ "UnloadModule: "evdev"" \\ and a bunch of those kinds of messages
<lordcirth> Guest19478, is this a laptop with a touchpad?
<Guest19478> Yes
<Guest19478> The touchpad works fine, but is that really the problem here? Feels like there is something else
<lordcirth> Guest19478, what Ubuntu version is this? Is it a fresh install, or upgraded?
<Guest19478> When I check for the .Xauthority file it says it does not exist, could that be something relatable?
<Guest19478> Its Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<Guest19478> Its an upgraded version
<pragmaticenigma> .Xauthority only exists when a user has successfully authenticated for Gnome Desktop Manager
<Guest19478> Ah okay, makes sense, because I have not successfully logged in it is not created then
<Guest19478> This problem smells like a backup of the system and a fresh install unfortunately
<pragmaticenigma> Guest19478: Is this machine one that was given to you from your IT department?
<Guest19478> No, it is a personal machine
<pragmaticenigma> oh... I misread
<pragmaticenigma> Guest19478: That only thing I haven't seen asked is if you're trying to use Wayland or X
<Guest19478> I don't know what those two are
<pragmaticenigma> When you login there is a drop down menu (might look like a gear/sprocket icon) ... When you click there, you would see the options of Ubuntu and Ubuntu with Wayland
<Guest19478> Ah one sec then
<compdoc> I was just about to mention that :)
<Guest19478> I have the alternatives: Plasma, Ubuntu, Ubuntu on Wayland, Unity
<Guest19478> Currently the "Ubuntu" is ticked
<Guest19478> Tried logging in with "Unity" and it worked
<Guest19478> What is that though, pragmaticenigma ?
<compdoc> different desktops, usually
<Guest19478> Ah okay, so I will use this as an opportunity to backup my system and then make a fresh install
<rana_ans> is there a way to clean ubuntu without deleting and reinstalling ubuntu?
<rana_ans> anyone?
<JimBuntu> rana_ans, I am not aware of any such feature to restore an Ubuntu install back to fresh
<rana_ans> JimBuntu: I found sudo apt install wipe -y, will this command delete data in my windows as well or just ubuntu
<rana_ans> ?
<JimBuntu> rana_ans, wipe is a utility to rewrite the data location of files. It will not care if the files are from Windows or not, so long as you command it to wipe them and it can talk to the filesystem.
<rana_ans> ok thank you
<freq> https://wt.social
<lotuspsychje> not here freq
<Fuchs> freq:  I'm starting to think you do this on purpose
<Fuchs> freq: so either you stop it, or I'll stop it for you
<Pricey> freq forgot to add his recommendation token!
<pragmaticenigma> Pricey: please don't
<Fuchs> freq has unfortunately left us for a little while
<Fuchs> hullo Pricey
<Pricey> Fuchs: Hello :-)
<Pricey> pragmaticenigma: Howdy! Please don't what, sorry?
<tomreyn> Pricey: as the /topic says, this is the Ubuntu *support* channel, we don't discuss here, especially not spam.
<Pricey> tomreyn: Oh I'm sorry, was I interrupting something?
<Fuchs> oh, apologies, I must have confused that channel here with the offtopic one
<Pricey> I have a systemd service with PrivateTmp and so apparmor denials show up with e.g. 'tmp/foo' as the path, missing the leading slash. Adding the attach_disconnected flag to the apparmor profile "works" but is plainly documented as the wrong solution. What is the right solution?
<xBfrog> why is my sound choppy and clicky after the last update? any fix?
<xBfrog> why is my sound choppy and clicky after the last update? any fix?
<JimBuntu> !patience | xBfrog - You may also want to specify exactly which flavor of Ubuntu and what version you are now using
<ubottu> xBfrog - You may also want to specify exactly which flavor of Ubuntu and what version you are now using: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<xBfrog> ok :)
<xBfrog> kubuntu 18.04
<xBfrog> i've been to ubuntu forum and none of the sugesstions hleped
<xBfrog> i tired them all
<xBfrog> either the fix did nothing or the suggested fix couldnt find the file or directory they suggested
<xBfrog> so as my post scrolls away how long is the proper amount of time to wait?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<xBfrog> apparently i'm not good enough to figure this out i have exausted the links you show.
<xBfrog> but thanks :)
<pragmaticenigma> xBfrog: The key item in that bot message is : "if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you" ... A proper amount of time to wait is based on if your message a scrolled by, as much as it is if you're in a hurry, this may not be the best place to look
<pragmaticenigma> *isn't based
<xBfrog> i'm not in a hurry, guess i dont know the propper ediquite
<xBfrog> i have asked different questions in other channels and found some to be rude and dismissive
<ioria> xBfrog, have you tried the first answer here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/707171/how-can-i-fix-choppy-audio
<pragmaticenigma> xBfrog: partially because many of the same people are in those channels. Cross posting an issue is not well received in the community
<pragmaticenigma> Also, a couple quick searches landed me here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1033405/crackling-and-delayed-sound-after-upgrading-to-18-04
<ioria> basically the same, might be the one
<indoorcat> hello again ubuntu room
<indoorcat> hey i am having trouble with video on youtube, i get this line spliting the image across left to right through the whole screen and it pushes the image slightly to one side
<lordcirth> indoorcat, is it only with youtube?
<indoorcat> lordcirth not sure
<lordcirth> indoorcat, try vimeo or something. Also, what Ubuntu version, browser, graphics card, and graphics drivers?
<indoorcat> i think it's just in my firefox browser
<indoorcat> chrome seems to be fine in youtube
<Beren> hi, my Ubuntu 19.10 desktop is freezing every few seconds on the GUI. tty does not freeze and I can ssh into it
<Beren> how do I diagnose it? what logs to look at?
<lotuspsychje> Beren: try to get in with !nomodeset
<tomreyn> Beren: journalctl -b
<tomreyn> ...then press (upper case) G to go to the end.
<Beren> lotuspsychje: i just booted in with nomodeset, still freezing
<lotuspsychje> try what tomreyn adviced to see whats happening Beren
<lotuspsychje> Beren: another thing you can try at boot level, is pressing F1 (for textboot) to see if you notice unusual behaviour
<Beren> tomreyn lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/qC2HZ9xR
<Beren> lotuspsychje: going to try textboot too
<Ignacy> I've found a bug in default .profile file in Ubuntu. How do I find out which package does it sit in so it could be fixed?
<Beren> lotuspsychje: is textboot just the black background with boot messages instead of graphical splash?
<lotuspsychje> Beren: yes
<lordcirth> Ignacy, apt-file search /etc/skel/.profile -> bash
<Beren> lotuspsychje: i already have that, did not see anything unusual. boot is quick and normal
<Beren> but GUI is hanging like crazy every twenty seconds or so
<lotuspsychje> Beren: there's alot going on, in your dmesg...whats your graphics card chipset and driver version please?
<Ignacy> thanks lordcirth!
<lordcirth> Ignacy, you are welcome. apt-file is very useful, though you have to install it and run apt-file update
<jean_kevin> Hello
<lordcirth> jean_kevin, hi.
<jfcaron> I can ssh directly to a server, and I used to be able to mount my home directory there using my GUI file manager locally, but now that remote connection is just hanging.  Any idea how to diagnose? I'm using Ubuntu MATE.
<lordcirth> jfcaron, how were you mounting it? NFS?
<jfcaron> lordcirth, "SSH" option in the GUI, so I am guessing sshfs.
<Beren> lotuspsychje: AMD RX480, amdgpu from kernel 5.3.0-23-generic
<lordcirth> jfcaron, can you try manually using sshfs with -vvv ? Also, did you change any sshd, login, or motd settings recently?
<lotuspsychje> Beren: what about your cpu?
<Beren> i7 6700k
<jfcaron> lordcirth, No, I'm not admin on the server at all.
<lotuspsychje> Beren: is it stock amdgpu driver, or did you install from a ppa?
<jfcaron> I will try sshfs with -vvv
<lordcirth> I have seen problems where a misconfigured motd can print garbage that breaks sshfs
<jfcaron> Hrm...I don't have sshfs installed via apt-get.  The GUI file manager was "Caja" (inherited from GNOME)...could it be using something else?
<Beren> lotuspsychje: stock, unmodifiede
<lotuspsychje> Beren: did any other ubuntu version work on your system?
<lordcirth> jfcaron, it might actually be sftp
<Beren> lotuspsychje: I think I installed on 18.04 and have updated. 19.10 has been working fine until two days ago
<Beren> haven't done anything unusual
<Beren> anything in the logs?
<lotuspsychje> Beren: interesting, can we see your dpkg logs please
<jfcaron> lordcirth, I can manually mount with sshfs in the terminal if I use sudo, but I can't browse the mountpoint in the GUI file manager.
<jfcaron> Wait what...I tried going back to the GUI Connect to Server...dialog and now it works.  wtf
<jfcaron> I hate working on remote files.
<dkfmn> why during the update, ubuntu regenerates initrd.img several times?
<jfcaron> aaand now when I try to change folders it stalls again.
<Beren> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/ZJzHXJVj
<Beren> mostly system update
<lotuspsychje> Beren: meanwhile, can you try booting a previous kernel
<Beren> lotuspsychje:going to try
<lotuspsychje> Beren: on 15/11 you had kernel updates, recall issues from that day?
<Beren> lotuspsychje: since nov 15, haven't used computer much since yesterday. it's possible
<lotuspsychje> Beren: your dmesg also shows secureboot updates
<Beren> still freezes on 5.3.0.19-generic
<lordcirth> jfcaron, while it's mounted, run 'df -h' and see if the mount shows up
<jfcaron> lordcirth, I ended up mounting it to my home directory with sshfs without sudo, and now i can browse it with the GUI file manager.  This already seems more stable than the GU "Connect to Server" thing..so I'll stick with this for now.
<Beren> lotuspsychje: what are you recommending?
<rangergord> what's the easiest way of blocking all network communication (including outgoing) EXCEPT with a specific IP?
<lotuspsychje> Beren: im not sure yet where its coming from..
<lotuspsychje> Beren: you login into xorg or wayland?
<rangergord> I want a Ubuntu Server install that can only communicate with my laptop, whether it be ssh, vnc, http, etc. I want this handled at the network level, not application level.
<Beren> lotuspsychje: loginctl shows x11
<lordcirth> jfcaron, I recommend putting the sshfs mount into /etc/fstab with x-systemd.automount
<lotuspsychje> Beren: is it possible you create a new user to test?
<jwr> I have an ubuntu server on AWS and ssh broke for some reason. It's AWS so without SSH I can't connect to it at all. I've copied the root volume and attached it to another server so I can look at logs, but I'm not immediately seeing anything of value. How would anyone recommend I figure out why SSH is down?
<lotuspsychje> Beren: maybe we can close out its user related
<lordcirth> jwr, "broke" how? connection refused? reset by peer? hangs? password refused?
<jfcaron> lordcirth, Will that make it automount as soon as I log in?  I don't think I normally want that.  A button on the GUI file manager sidebar would be ideal, but I can run a terminal command too to mount it, I can put an alias in my .profile.
<lordcirth> jfcaron, it makes it mount when you first try to access it
<lordcirth> ls, cd, etc will trigger a mount
<jfcaron> Ah ok, that sounds good too.
<lordcirth> You can optionally configure it to unmount after X seconds idle
<jwr> lordcerth: ahh, yes, I guess I left out that detail. SSH just hangs / times out when I try to connect to it.
<jwr> lordcirth: ^ oops mispelled your name.
<lordcirth> jwr, k, so I would look in /var/log/auth.log to start, and /var/log/syslog
<Beren> lotuspsychje: I think so..
<Beren> lotuspsychje: I'm going to test some more
<jfcaron> lordcirth, So I need to add a line in /etc/fstab that says: server.whatever.com:/home/myuser /home/localuser/mountpoint sshfs x-systemd.automount?
<lordcirth> jfcaron, try defaults,x-systemd.automount,x-systemd.idle-timeout=600 for options, but yes
<jfcaron> I don't think I want an idle timeout, since via the GUI file manager I also launch text editors to edit the remote files.
<jwr> lordcirth: /var/log/auth.log shows `sshd Server listinging on port 22` but doesn't otherwise show why ssh would be down. grep sshd /var/log/syslog doesn't have anything at all. Should systemd have logs showing sshd starting/stopping?
<lordcirth> up to you. But the systemd automount doesn't unmount the mountpoint, just the other end of the connection. (some shenanigans with bind mounts, iirc)
<OerHeks> ssh with the -vvv option can give a clue too
<lordcirth> jwr, it should, yeah. try "journalctl --file=.." to target the other system's log
<jwr> lordcirth: i was expecting those logs in /var/log/journal/ but... there isn't one.
<lordcirth> jwr, ah, persistent logging only happens if you create that directory. I dislike that it's off by default
<jwr> oh, that's a weird design. but cool, good tip. i'll re-spin this up and have bootstrap create that directory. thanks.
<Beren> lotuspsychje: I think it was related to gnome extensions. turning them all off has my user working now. I tried turning some on and I experienced the freezing again
<lotuspsychje> +1 Beren
<lotuspsychje> i was presuming user relation
<Beren> lotuspsychje: thanks for all the help!
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<AlexP11223> Why do I get this error when adding interpret { ... RedirectKey(keycode=<HOME>, clearmodifiers=Lock); } in XKB? It works fine for <UP>, <DOWN>, etc. here
<AlexP11223> https://gist.github.com/AlexP11223/2e7407bd002440fa4f0b1433a90a15af
<Casper26> +
<sarnold> AlexP11223: your diff looks mangled
<AlexP11223> sarnold: what do you mean? looks fine to me, it's full file context with + ... at several places
<sarnold> AlexP11223: oh hah, after I didn't see any changes in the first few screens or the last screen I assumed the whole thing was busted
<sarnold> AlexP11223: I've never seen anyone use this much context before
<AlexP11223> hm, actually looks like it's not about the keycode, interpret osfHome { repeat= True; action = RedirectKey(keycode=<UP>, clearmodifiers=Lock);
<AlexP11223> doesn't work too. even though a very similar interpret works fine above
<Br|aN> anyone know how to back up one vps to another ?
<lordcirth> Br|aN, as in cloning it, or just backing up data?
<Br|aN> cloning pretty much i guess
<lordcirth> That would depend on your VPS provider, probably.
<Br|aN> i needto up grade the ubuntu on one vps and it weont let me
<Br|aN> so i gottta do fresh install
<jwr> lordcirth: and of course now that i've re-spun up this server, enabled persistent logging to /var/log/journal, ssh is working fine because of course it is... sigh.
<lordcirth> lol
<jfcaron> Thanks for the sshfs help lordcirth
<lordcirth> np
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi i have a question i am reading the documentation on how to setup your own Webstore website and the part of installation is in setting of the site I have to indicate the Admin Server Domain does it mean that i have to purchase a Domain name server site Cannt i use my own Computer in Ubuntu as a domain name server
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: what's the context for this question? at first it sounds more like something to ask at your domain registrar or webstore provider
<aleksandrdvorkin> well i want to run a webstore site off of my laptop for example what apps woupld to use to run the DNS as oppose to purchasing the DNS address
<whislock> aleksandrdvorkin: Running a store site off of a laptop is an odd choice. As for a domain name, you need to buy one.
<aleksandrdvorkin> so basically i need to buy a webspace with domain name where i store the site NOT TO RUN OFF OF UBUNTU LAPTOP?
<compdoc> you need a domain name, or use one of the free ones
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: I'm a fan of powerdns software, but the ubuntu packaging for that is quite stale; bind is in main and common, knot is probably the next most common choice but i know less about how well it's maintained in ubuntu
<whislock> Before that, though, one must purchase a domain name from a registrar. Having a DNS server does not create a domain, nor will the DNS server do anything of value without purchasing a domain.
<aleksandrdvorkin> well im just trying to build my own webstore site like a practice i dont think i am goint go use it much are there free domain names available?
<sarnold> do you need a domain name?
<sarnold> if it's just to play with, you can use 127.0.0.1 on your own computer ..
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok is see
<sarnold> some software may not handle that well, but that'd be a question for whoever is providing the software
<z0oinsk> Hey everyone. I installed Ubuntu on a macMini the other week and set up a cron job to run a script 3 times a day. However, I notice at the end of the day, the script only partially runs (?)
<Br|aN> or just create a  backup file of all my /home dir
<lordcirth> You can also use a .local address in /etc/hosts or in your router's DNS
<compdoc> only need a domain name is you want to be able to connect to it from the outside using a name
<akk> You don't even need to use localhost, you can set up fake domains in /etc/hosts.
<compdoc> *if you
<akk> (with corresponding apache vhosts)
<z0oinsk> The script is supposed to do all my mobile searches, desktop searches, and quizzes on Microsoft rewards. But when I check, it only runs through about half
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok so fake domain name and run the localhost to seee if the site works like with Personal website
<indoorcat> I am having trouble installing wine on ubuntu
<indoorcat> I need it for chessbase
<indoorcat> it is only available on windows
<lordcirth> indoorcat, What Ubuntu version, and how are you trying to install wine?
<indoorcat> ubuntu 18.04
<sarnold> z0oinsk: pastebin the script and the output from it when run in cron and maybe someone can spot something
<rypervenche> Br|aN: Personally, for doing an upgrade I wouldn't "close" the machine. I would replicate whatever was done on the old machine and copy over whatever data needs to be copied.
<indoorcat> I install it in the software search
<indoorcat> it doesn't appear after I install it
<lordcirth> indoorcat, doesn't appear where?
<indoorcat> in my apps
<z0oinsk> @sarnold Script: https://pastebin.com/JjsbBKnB
<lordcirth> indoorcat, I don't think it should. If you want a GUI, consider installing playonlinux
<z0oinsk> Oops didn't meant to send that yet
<z0oinsk> sarnold Cronjobs: https://pastebin.com/RSd2pRrS
<z0oinsk> There's no output though, it just runs
<sarnold> z0oinsk: adding a filename to PATH isn't going to do anything good; I'm not sure if it causes problems but it certainly doesn't do whatever it is you intended :)
<z0oinsk> If I don't put that part in, it throws an error about not finding selenium
<Br|aN> rypervenche how would i do so
<rypervenche> Br|aN: That would depend entirely on you. If you are the one who installed this, then you should know what was changed on the server. If not, then you'll have to figure it out. You won't want to copy every file over to the new machine because it would break everything.
<rypervenche> every file on the file system*
<ofir> Hi, is it possible to install a newer version of libglx on Ubuntu 18.04 via apt-get?
<indoorcat> I just installed wine and it doesn't launch
<ofir> I have: "GLX version: 1.2", I would like to obtain "GLX version: 1.3", and I'm not sure where to start, i.e. which ppa / command to use
<indoorcat> I need it chessbase doesn't support mac or linux
<indoorcat> even all the reviews for it says it doesn't work
<indoorcat> on the ubuntu software store
<sarnold> z0oinsk: hmm is /home/z0oinks/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/selenium/__init__.py a directory? or a file?
<sarnold> z0oinsk: did you mean to add /home/z0oinks/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/selenium/ to PATH instead? or did you mean to modify PYTHONPATH instead?
<sarnold> indoorcat: can you pastebin what command you're running and what messages come back out?
<indoorcat> can someone help me run exe. files on ubuntu? i need chessbase to keep up with lessons
<indoorcat> wine doesn't work
<OerHeks> indoorcat, wineHQ has the solution, POL play on linux, join #winehq for program support
<indoorcat> OerHeks ok
<z0oinsk> sarnold It's a file. I tried adding the filepath to the folder that contained it, but it wasn't working. Now that I removed it, it's still working though...
<z0oinsk> Weird
<explore> hey i have been duckduckgo'ing about how to replicate the magic of ReadyBoost on Ubuntu and i keep bumping into mentions of something called zswap
<explore> is it basically like REadyBoost?
<z0oinsk> I added DISPLAY=:0 to my cronjobs so I'll just keep an eye on it tomorrow. If it's really quitting early or it's just the searches not counting for some reason, I'll be able to tell
<sarnold> explore: what does readyboost do?
<explore> like.. maybe a small 20% improvement for disk reads?
<explore> sarnold: i think readyboost.. um caches libraries and frequently used files in your USB key
<explore> not entirely sure, it's not a huge boost but it's some
<explore> especially for older pc's
<lordcirth> explore, no. zswap compresses data that is written to swap. The related zram compresses to ram instead of swapping.
<sarnold> explore: oh wow that sounds *terrible* ;) USB storage is almost always slower than drives
<explore> as i understand it, the free main memory space (at least in hte Linux I used to know, long time ago) is used for caching frequently used file reads right?
<explore> is that still true?
<sarnold> yes
<lordcirth> explore, yes, accessed files are cached in RAM
<explore> cus maybe i just up the 4GB to 8GB and call that a day?
<aleksandrdvorkin> its confusing for me and i think am i intermediate computer user The webstore files are stored on my Laptop hardrive but the site is ran from the Registered Domain name?
<lordcirth> explore, if you want to use some fast storage to speed up a slow hard drive, you can use bcache. But it will handle being unplugged as well, and USBs probably aren't worth it.
<sarnold> if you've only got four gigs, doubling that would doubtless lead to an incredible performance improivement
<lordcirth> *not handle
<sarnold> zswap may help you slightly if you're currently using swap
<explore> sarnold: okay that is the first course of action then.. i'll be keeping my eyes peeled for 2x4GB DDR3 1333Mhz then
<explore> max out the mb
<explore> mobo
<explore> thanks a bunch guys letting me pick your brain :)
<sarnold> explore: start up a vmstat 1  -- and watch the so and si columns
<sarnold> explore: if those aren't at 0 most of the time, then zswap might help you out
<sarnold> explore: but there's nothing quite like adding more memory
<explore> tyty
<woenx> Hi. I am trying to capture the console output of a program, but I seem unable to. It's a program in appimage format, and I redirect the output to a file, only the first few lines are captured. Apparently, the appimage just calls another process and from that point, lines are not captured.
<woenx> any ideas_
<woenx> ?
<akk> woenx: Does script work? Just run script filename; it starts a subshell, then in that subshell, anything that appears on the terminal should be captured in the file. (Exit the subshell to end capturing.)
<woenx> ahh, let's see
<rangergord> for your average user is there any reason why I shouldn't disable IPv6? Are there some system apps that may rely on it internally?
<woenx> Seems to work. Ok, next question... can I grep the content, so only a few interesting lines are saved?
<rangergord> woenx: yeah? should be trivial to test. ./myscript.sh | grep whatever | tee output.txt
<dury> hi there all :-)
<dury> does anyone use ubuntu eoan
<Bashing-om> dury: Of course - many do; What is the real question ?
<dury> well... xscreensaver give me some problems when I launch takes ages
<woenx> rangergord: , but using it together with "script"
<dury> Bashing-om, what could it be the problem, roughly?
<rangergord> woenx: You're not clear enough when you speak. If you're asking if you can put the grep filter inside the script, then yes. It doesn't matter whether your script runs a program + applies a grep filter, or whether your script runs a program and you apply a grep filter after-the-fact. The result is the same.
<rangergord> this goes for the tee pipe I added. Whatever comes from the previous invocations, is filtered through tee to print to your console as well as save to a text file
<woenx> Ok, sorry. I want to filter out and parse some lines of the output of a program. That program is in Appimage format, so when you start it, a subprocess is launched, so by just running program.appimage | grep "matching text" does not work.
<rangergord> woenx: OK, so as the other person said, create a script myprogram.sh that runs program.appimage. Then write another script called myprogram-filtered.sh that consists of the one-liner "./myprogram.sh | grep WHATEVER"
<woenx> Oh, ok, I didn't understand that
<woenx> Ok, let me try...
<rangergord> I'm assuming what akk said is true here
<lordcirth> dury, could you please run "xscreensaver -verbose | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link?
<dury> lordcirth, one sec.
<Bashing-om> dury: No idea .. if you open a new terminal. and in this terminal ' journalctl -f ' - then start xscreensaver - any hints in the log file ?
<dury> lordcirth, in pastebin?
<lordcirth> dury, the nc to termbin is a pastebin. It should return a link
<dury> lordcirth, what's the url of that? can remember sorry
<lordcirth> dury, if you run the command, it will upload it's output to termbin and return a link.
<lordcirth> Oh, it might be printing to stderr as well, of course.
<lordcirth> "xscreensaver -verbose 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dury> termbin.com then?
<lordcirth> The command I gave will paste it to termbin for you, yes.
<dury> sorry, mate
<dury> one sec.
<akk> rangergord: You won't be able to do that with script, though of course you can grep the script output file afterward.
<akk> rangergord: To do it in realtime you'll need to figure out how to pipe the output. Maybe by adding >& 1 at the end of the command with the | ? Maybe some output is coming on stderr, not stdout?
<akk> oops, sorry, that was for woenx ^
<woenx> with the script within a script seems to work, but it's too cumbersome
<dury> did use pastebin though
<dury> here it's the link https://pastebin.com/HeBQYZwX
<woenx> is it possible to redirect the script command output to a terminal instead of a text file?
<woenx> so I can grep in real time?
<lordcirth> dury, Does 'ps aux | grep xscreensaver' get any results other than itself?
<dury> lordcirth, one sec
<dury> may I paste it here? only 2 lines
<marijuana> i bet the url is only 1 lines
<marijuana> sorry that wasnt constructive.
<dury> eoan19    1429  0.0  0.1  26876  5380 ?        S    11:12   0:02 xscreensaver -nosplash
<dury> polska    7444  0.0  0.0  17664  2524 pts/1    S+   22:14   0:00 grep --color=auto xscreensaver
<lordcirth> dury, ok. So xscreensaver is already running, as it warns
<lordcirth> dury, have you switched between two desktop users this boot?
<dury> I don't want to give some many details
<lordcirth> dury, ... well, try "killall xscreensaver", with sudo if need be, and see if it works then.
<woenx> Ok, so this seems to work: script -c "script -c 'Program.appimage' | grep \"whatever\"" greppedoutput.txt
<woenx> However, it's not very elegant...
<enfinitee> Hey everyone, I'm having a frustrating issue with my .bashrc and .bash_aliases files. I've found a lot of help online, but nothing has fixed my issue. I am running Fedora, but I think the issue is generic enough that I may get some help from someone here :)  Short description: I have a file, ~/.bash_aliases, which contains all of my bash aliases. I
<enfinitee> have a line that checks for the existence of this file in my .bashrc, and sources it if it exists. The aliases contained in the file DO work after sourcing, but each and every time I source .bashrc, or open a shell for the first time, I get an error "-bash: #: command not found". The # in that message is because the first line is a comment. If I
<enfinitee> put something else there, even a blank line, it tells me that line is the problem. Following this message will be 2 pastes, one for my bashrc, one for my bash aliases
<enfinitee> .bashrc: https://pastebin.com/raw/zNVZf0Ki     .bash_aliases: https://pastebin.com/raw/vtMxF66i
<OerHeks> #fedora is the place to be, enfinitee
<nikolam> I am on HD2000 intel graphics (i5-2400 CPU) and Xubuntu 19.10. And I see everal times a day that my session is crashing (is seems I have plenty of RAM still available and no swap enabled) and the X restarts with log in , with all apps killing in the process.
<enfinitee> I'll check there as well :)  If you know anything about bash and aliases, would you mind glancing at my pastes? I really don't think this issue is related to my distro, because from what I've read, .bashrc and .bash_aliases function the same between Fedora and Ubuntu, if not all *nix environments
<dury> I'll do it , have to run though
<nikolam> Would like to investigate if it is maybe about hardware... od HD2000 graphics driver , Xorg else
<dury> lordcirth, thanks indeed for you support
<OerHeks> nikolam, my best bet; no swap enabled
<dury> lordcirth, really appreciate it :-)
<lordcirth> dury, you are welcome
<OerHeks> 2nd bet; do a memtest86 run
<dury> lordcirth, cheerss there... take care :-)
<ice9> pamu2fcfg gives "Unable to generate registration challenge, error in transport layer (-2)"
<ice9> any idea?
<unshackled> is there some way i can automagically kill a process thats using 100% cpu for x time? I woke up today and my laptop sounds like a jet taking off because it is running 100% because dolphin was connected to a network share that disappeared,
<jwr> unshackled: monitoring software probably, which usually gets enterprise-y real quick. in the context of a personal use laptop, something like `monit` could do what you described.
<ozzzo> unshackled: googled it for you: https://serverfault.com/questions/97541/kill-process-with-high-cpu-usage-after-x-time
<amazoniantoad> How do I change my IP address when it was assigned via dhcp?
<molt> hey everyone! I've recently installed Ubuntu 18.04 64bit Workstation (gnome desktop manager) on my Dell 7373 13in laptop. Unfortunately, when I lock the screen the laptop freezes up and I get nothing but a black screen which I can not recover from. The machine needs to be locked for a certain period of time for this to happen - about 2min or so. This problem is completely consistent - happens 100% of the time under the aforementioned
<molt> conditions. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix / proceed?
<elias_a> amazoniantoad: If you have access to the config of DCHP server, do it there. If you have no access, you can only renew DCHP lease until the IP gets (possibly) changed.
<amazoniantoad> elias_a, thanks
<elias_a> amazoniantoad: NP. Why do you need to change it?
<amazoniantoad> elias_a, I copied some vm's from one computer to another and they both need to run. I have some networking stuff I'm doing and now both vm's have the same IP
<Noboru55> hello, i am using xubuntu 18.04 and my google chrome was closing by itself even without plugins and extensions, i do not know why but i am using now chromium and i got no problem, chromium works faster too, but how if it is almost the samething
<elias_a> amazoniantoad: I see. If the DHCP server is your own, try telling it to give always the same IP to a certain NIC based on MAC address.
<unshackled> ozzo i saw that but i didnt understand how to implement it, i suffer from periodic cognitive impairment
<ash_worksi> is there a way to run host across many IPs at once?
<jwr> ash_worksi: a loop?
<snakeboy309> hi
<gry> hi snakeboy309
<aleksandrdvorkin> what is the command to remove the entire contents of directory
<OerHeks> man rmdir
<aleksandrdvorkin>  very short man
<aleksandrdvorkin> i used the rm -rf *.* but some files remained
<aleksandrdvorkin> the files that were not removed have lockes on them
<quint> I've got a BCM4313 wireless chip, and somewhere along the line I lost the ability to enter monitor mode after doing a re-install many months ago. I suspect the default driver changed on ubuntu.. How can I replace my driver with one that supports monitor mode?
<Bashing-om> !bcm | quint
<ubottu> quint: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<quint> thanks Bashing-om
<aleksandrdvorkin> why doesnt the sudo chmod 755 doesnt remove locks on the files
<Bashing-om> quint: :D -no help yet .. But there is hope :) re-install the driver.
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: btw "*.*" means "all the files with a period in the name". that's not all files
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: rm -rf is probably what you what; rmdir is nice for making sure a directory is empty before you delete it
<aleksandrdvorkin> i dont want to delete the directory i want to delete all the contents of the directory including the files that have permissions locks on them so i did sudo find /var/www/html -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; but the locks are still on the files
<aleksandrdvorkin> i already removed most of the contents using rm -rf *.*
<^7heo> Hi all.
<aleksandrdvorkin> but the files that have no permisson by the user remained
<^7heo> I found a zsh bug in mint, with the git completion, they told me that the package comes straight from ubuntu.
<^7heo> the line 6628 of /usr/share/zsh/functions/Completion/Unix/_git from package zsh-common v 5.4.2-3ubuntu3.1 is incorrect
<^7heo> has the package been fixed yet?
<^7heo> or am I reporting and unfixed error?
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: file permissions don't matter at all when deleting files
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: the only thing that matters when deleting files is *directory* permissions
<sarnold> ^7heo: 'ubuntu-bug zsh-common' is a good starting point; it's probably straight from debian, so you may need to report to debian too
<^7heo> huhu
<^7heo> I feel like I'm Link doing a quest
 * sarnold swings a sword aimlessly
<^7heo> "If you had a Yoshi, I'd be willing to trade my magic bean for it"
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: (well, okay, in *sticky* directories, the file *owner* matters)
<^7heo> I've been on ##linuxmint first, they told me to come here, now you tell me to go talk to the debian guys
<aleksandrdvorkin> well i just did the rm -rf *.* /var/www/html and removed the entire /var/www/html
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i just wanted to delete its contents
<aleksandrdvorkin> so mkdir /var/www/html
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: then you should have used rm -rf /var/www/html/*
<^7heo> sarnold: there's no 'ubuntu-bug' command on mint tho.
<^7heo> how can I track if the package is coming straight from Debian?
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok
<ozzzo> aleksandrdvorkin: you probably had a file starting with . in there
<sarnold> ^7heo: you can find that on eg https://patches.ubuntu.com/ -- it looks like there *is* an ubuntu diff
<ozzzo> that's why rm -rf *.* didn't work. You would have also needed rm -rf .*
<^7heo> sarnold: cool
<^7heo> sarnold: how would I go about to sending a patch for it?
<OerHeks> ^7heo, i find no exact bugreport, what issue did you find there? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<^7heo> OerHeks: the zsh completion for git add does not function as intended.
<aleksandrdvorkin> so then if i deleted the /var/www/html did i unistall apache with it
<aleksandrdvorkin> systemctl status apache
<^7heo> Instead, it erroneously reports that the current working directory isn't a git repository, when in fact, it is.
<^7heo> is there a more recent package of zsh-common on ubuntu?
<^7heo> (more recent than 5.4.2-3ubuntu3.1)
<aleksandrdvorkin> says apache.service coult not be found
<OerHeks> Eoan gives 5.7.x https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh/
<OerHeks> not sure mint is that far..
<^7heo> nah but if they are not, it's not such a problem
<^7heo> the question is, are the subsequent versions including the patch I'd submit, or not.
<^7heo> I wish I could see the files from that package directly.
<OerHeks> security or function patches are backported.
<^7heo> so if it would be patched in 5.7.x it would also be in 5.4.2?
<rfm> ^Zheo, if you want to submit a patch, best to go to the ultimate upstream source, zsh.sourceforge.net
<OerHeks> it would likely become 5.4.2-3ubuntu3.2
<^7heo> rfm: they already have a patch.
<^7heo> http://www.zsh.org/mla/workers/2018/msg00140.html
<^7heo> so basically it *will* eventually be included.
<ozzzo> aleksandrdvorkin: no, deleting /var/www/html did not uninstall apache. I think you should back away from the keyboard and get a smarter friend to help you
<^7heo> I'm just trying to make sure I don't have to bruteforce the diff on my local files until it's fixed in debian then ubuntu then mint.
<^7heo> OerHeks: ok
<^7heo> so basically, since the ubuntu zsh maintainer appears to be the Debian one as well, that'd be easier.
<ozzzo> aleksandrdvorkin: try service --status-all|grep apache
<ozzzo> aleksandrdvorkin: or systemctl list-unit-files|grep apache
<aleksandrdvorkin> so to copy the entire contents of one directory to another would cp -rf /Downloads/zen-cart/* /var/www/html
<aleksandrdvorkin> or would it be sudo cp /dir/*.* /newdir?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i want to copy the folders too sudo cp -rf *.* /var/www/html only copies the files not the folders
<sarnold> you should stop using *.* :)
<sarnold> it's almost never right on unix systems
<aleksandrdvorkin> and start using
<sarnold> it doesn'tmean "all files"
<sarnold> you probably mean *
<aleksandrdvorkin> i know it means copy files recursively
<sarnold> cp -a is the more usual tool for copying directory hierachies
<molt> I've just installed Ubuntu 18.04 64bit Workstation (gnome desktop manager) on my Dell 7373 laptop. Unfortunately, when I lock the screen (windows key + L) the laptop ends up freezing (I get a black screen I can't recover from). NOTE: The machine needs to be locked for about 2min or so for this to happen. This problem is consistent (happens 100% of the time under the aforementioned conditions). Does anyone have any suggestions on how to
<molt> fix / proceed?
<aleksandrdvorkin> sarnold thank You copied
<tomreyn> molt: usually bios upgrade or http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> you could review what was logged before you last rebooted using     journalctl -eb -1     (press q to quit)
<aleksandrdvorkin> how would open a .pdf file from console
<aleksandrdvorkin> maybe silly question i ll just use Libreoffice
<tomreyn> evince is the default viewer on default ubuntu 18.04+, i think
<^7heo> OerHeks: thanks for your help.
<^7heo> I reported the bug to the maintainer
<^7heo> (via email)
<^7heo> take care and bye.
<rhalff> Hi, in pavucontrol the only recording device I see is qemu-system-x86_64 is that normal?
<tomreyn> if you're running in a VM, this may be so
<rhalff> yeah that's the thing, I'm not..
<tomreyn> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: "evince foo.pdf" or "xpdf foo.pdf" (xpdf is faster, lighter, far less secure, and has terrible controls by modern standards :)
<elementdoors> Hello, where can I post a question regarding elementary os? I cannot find a channel dedicated to it.
<genii> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<elementdoors> Thank you, that was quick.
<twobitsprite> trying to recover a LVM volume and getting this error when trying to vgchange it: https://termbin.com/af6b
<akko> /join #gentoo
<jeremy31> akko: Don't spam here
<akko> wait wut
<akko> oohh jesus, i typed two /
<akko> my bad
<jeremy31> akko: This is the Ubuntu support channel
<twobitsprite> what is supposed to be in /etc/lvm/profile? every lvm command I run is complaining that it can't find a .profile file in there
<tomreyn> twobitsprite: LVM configuration profiles
<tomreyn> but the one your system is searching is not part of ubuntu
<tomreyn> maybe your third party docker packages provide it, or meant to.
<twobitsprite> I was able to get it to activate my volumes by installing the thin-provisioning-tools package
<sarnold> twobitsprite: wild guess, that's probably more docker problem than lvm problem
#ubuntu 2019-11-19
<vacho> grep -r 'pattern_to_match' directory_to_search
<vacho> I am using that command, but I want it to just list the files, and not output the file content.
<sarnold> vacho: grep -rl is probably what you want
<aleksandrdvorkin> if i want to install the mysql the mysql dev.mysql.com/ gives options which one is good for Ubuntu Linix-generic(glibc2.12)(x86,64 bit) tart or just generic Linux(x86,64-bit) Tar i am using x86 system
<sarnold> glibc 2.12 is probably pretty ancient; the other build may be newer. what does that version provide that the version in the archive doesn't have?
<gry> aleksandrdvorkin: does https://dev.mysql.com/downloads/repo/apt/ work for you?
<aleksandrdvorkin> gry to install that package i do apt install packagename?
<gry> dpkg -i
<aleksandrdvorkin> so sudo dpkg -i /PATH/Version-specific-packagename.dev is the path where the package is located or where it will be isntalled
<gry> it will grab it from there, but install somewhere else
<aleksandrdvorkin> does it matter where it will install
<eraserpencil> would someone help me debug my pythonpath settings, i need python 2.7 on my 16.04 install, and have lots of trouble getting virtualenvs working. might have messed up my pythonpath settings along the way
<Bashing-om> !info python xenial | eraserpencil
<ubottu> eraserpencil: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.12-1~16.04 (xenial), package size 133 kB, installed size 635 kB
<vacho> sarnold: thanks friend!
<sarnold> vacho: you're welcome :)
<eraserpencil> just not sure why sudo apt install python3-pip goes into /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<aleksandrdvorkin> another question if i have a tar.gz package to install do i do tar packagename?/
<eraserpencil> tar -xzvf
<eraserpencil>  tar -xzvf packagename
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok new that
<sarnold> I like to do a tar tf first to make sure that it isn't going to unpack to silly places
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am trying to install the php
<aleksandrdvorkin> so where should i untar it
<aleksandrdvorkin> unpack it
<aleksandrdvorkin> by default it will be downloaded to /home/aleksandrdvorkin/Downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> so if i tar -xzvf php.tar.gz it will be in the Downloads dir
<aleksandrdvorkin> installed
<sarnold> it'll depend upon your current working directory
<aleksandrdvorkin> what do you mean by working directory
<aleksandrdvorkin> i rarely install packages i install using sudo apt install
<sarnold> type "pwd" -- that'll report your current working directory
<aleksandrdvorkin> pwd -- returns /home/aleksandrdvorkin/Downloads
<marijuana> ubutnu packages are .debs.  not .tar.gz
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok
<marijuana> you either have source or some binaries that you'll need to put into the appropriate places
<sarnold> marijuana: aleksandrdvorkin's got a php application for setting up a web store, it's not packaged in ubuntu
<OerHeks> zen-cart ?
<OerHeks> easy howto .. https://hostadvice.com/how-to/how-to-install-and-configure-zen-cart-on-an-ubuntu-18-04-vps-or-dedicated-server/
<aleksandrdvorkin> and again the question on how to removed the locks off all the files in a directory what would be the command
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo chmod -r 755 /*
<aleksandrdvorkin> ?
<OerHeks> lock on files in /var/www/ ??? then apache is running, no?
<aleksandrdvorkin> yes
<aleksandrdvorkin> but the Webstore server setup complains
<aleksandrdvorkin> Main /includes/configure.php file either does not exist  is not readable or is not writable
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: what do you mean by "locks"?
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i checked the /var/www/html and all the folders are with locks on them even though i renamed the dis-config.php to config.php it still gives out the above mentioned complaint
<aleksandrdvorkin> well in GUI it shows locks on folder
<sarnold> what does it mean for a "folder" to be "with lock"?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i guess it permissions are for root only to be accessible
<aleksandrdvorkin> and?
<aleksandrdvorkin> and /or for the folder cannot be written to
<aleksandrdvorkin> or smth like that
<sarnold> aha, guis are usually not able to convey well what permissions and owners look like
<sarnold> ls -l is usually a better choice
<aleksandrdvorkin> ls -l the directories are all owned by root
<sarnold> so if you want to put your application in root-owned directories, and the application provided an installer, you probably want to run the installer as root
<aleksandrdvorkin> i have the entire contents of the webstore server files in my /var/www/html
<aleksandrdvorkin> but localhost/zc_install/index.php Complaints
<aleksandrdvorkin> System inspection page
<aleksandrdvorkin> some problems that need to fixxing before continuing
<aleksandrdvorkin> Main /includes/configure.php file either doesnt not exist or is not readable or is not writable
<aleksandrdvorkin> i therefore after rading the Implementation changed the name of the dis-config.php to config.php
<Ascavasaion> Howcome sudo arm-scan -I enp0s25 -l detects duplicate IP addresses, but the duplicate IPs have exactly the same Mac Address?
<aleksandrdvorkin> Admin /admin/includes/configure.php file either doesnt exist and is not writable or not readable
<sarnold> Ascavasaion: what does arm-scan do?
<aleksandrdvorkin> Problems with your MySql (mysqli) support. Your server appears to be missing the mysqli extension for PHP. and without it we connect to database.Talk to your hosting company for assistance
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: install php7.2-mysql or similar package?
<Ascavasaion> Oooopppps
<Ascavasaion> Sorry...
<Ascavasaion> I mant arp-scan
<Ascavasaion> meant
<filifunky> welp guys, I've got this problem. Ever since I updated to the latest ubuntu 19.10, I can't get into mysql.  I get this error:  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<sarnold> Ascavasaion: you could try a tcpdump or tshark or similar from various hosts and see if you can spot what's going on..
<filifunky> Anyone avail to help me out?  I spent last night working on it but couldn't get it to work.
<aleksandrdvorkin> ubuntu has the php-mysql/eoan,eoan 2:7.3+69ubuntu2
<aleksandrdvorkin> is that good enough to apt install
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: I can't promise it'll work but it's worth a try
<Ascavasaion> filifunky: Maybe you could ask the same question in #mysql?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i installed the mysql from dev.mysql.com
<filifunky> Ascavasaion, that's actually where I started yesterday, but was told its an ubuntu issue
<sarnold> filifunky: I'm guessing the server is probably not started due to an error; check the mysql server logs for errors that look like they'd keep it from starting
<Ascavasaion> filifunky: Aaaah, okay.
<aleksandrdvorkin> now i thought i should thefore download and install the php.7.1.33.tar.gz for php
<filifunky> sarnold, I did a lot of that yesterday, but I'm going to look at it now to see if anything is interesting after a night of sleep
<sarnold> filifunky: heh, good plan, debugging while tired is usually a disaster
<filifunky> sarnold, haha and feels like a disaster too
<aleksandrdvorkin> i dont quite understand how this zen-cart webstore should work just trying it but is installing the packages for mysql and php seperately should do the same function as just apt install php-mysql on Ubuntu ?
<sarnold> php-mysql will be the libraries built for ubuntu's versions of mysql and php
<sarnold> if you install php and mysql from different sources you may need to go to some effort to keep them in sync, or perhaps compile them yourself on every security update
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok mysql-php is installed but zen cart localhost/zc_install/index.php still gives out the same misconfigs errors
<aleksandrdvorkin> Main /includes/configure.php file either does not exist or is not readable writable
<aleksandrdvorkin> that is related to the ownership of that files by root
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: what did you do to create that file?
<aleksandrdvorkin> thats why i asked sudo chmod -r 775 foldername should remove it or is it another command i dont know know
<Mr_Cyclops> Hi. Using Ubuntu 19.10 (Gnome) desktop, recently the Super Key has stopped working. Tried the regular steps from Google, no luck
<sarnold> Mr_Cyclops: if you use xev does the key still show up as being pressed down and released?
<Mr_Cyclops> I tried the Keyboard Eye icon in Region and Language settings, looks like the Super Key is not even detected/recognized
<Mr_Cyclops> let me check sarnold
<aleksandrdvorkin> sarnold i just downloaded the zen cart package unzipped and copied the contents into /var/www/html on my laptop
<filifunky> here is the error.log for mysql:  https://termbin.com/1z51  and here is the status of mysql after trying to start it: https://termbin.com/5ca7
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: normally you have to configure remotely complex software
<Mr_Cyclops> sarnold, nope, pressing the Super Key does nothing on the output window showing keyboard events
<sarnold> filifunky: yikes
<filifunky> I tried to do a clean re-install yesterday but that didn't help
<filifunky> I think the socket has something to do with it
<aleksandrdvorkin> sarnold but this is how the install of the zen cart webstore works from what i read in the implementation.pdf
<filifunky> the error I get says it can't connect to the server through the socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' ....of course it can't because that location doesn't exist!
<sarnold> filifunky: that location will only exist once the server is running, but the server is dying on startup
<sarnold> filifunky: signal 8 is FPE on my system; what's kill -l look like for you? what's signal 8?
<filifunky> sarnold oh hmmm
<filifunky> yeah "SIGFPE" sarnold
<sarnold> filifunky: *maybe* that means there's a "0" somewhere in a config file that absolutely shouldn't be there..
<sarnold> filifunky: it's remotely possible that you've got memory issues, but if this system otherwise worked fine before an upgrade that's not terribly likely
<Mr_Cyclops> sarnold, anything else I could try?
<filifunky> sarnold...ahhh.  Definite possibility.  When I had started having the problem I checked my config and there wasn't anything much in there.  So I took solutions from the web and put stuff in there.  I'm sure a lot of it isn't necessary
<sarnold> Mr_Cyclops: plugging and unplugging the keyboard comes to mind; maybe there's a 'fn' switch or something that enables a second layer? dunno :/
<sarnold> Mr_Cyclops: if you plug that keyboard into a different machine does it work?
<Mr_Cyclops> its a Logitech G series Gaming Keyboard (Wired)
<filifunky> sarnold, there is a memory problem.  I was at > 90% full memory when I installed the new ubuntu.  I think I ran into some problems and eventually trashed some spotify data.
<aleksandrdvorkin> sarnold if the folder containig the config.php which is in my case zc_install and has root as the owner i tried chown aleksandrdvorkin zc_install and it didnt work what is the command to change the ownership from root to normal user
<filifunky> now its at around 85%
<Mr_Cyclops> OMG!
<Mr_Cyclops> Unplugged and Plugged it back in, and it started working instantaneously!
<Mr_Cyclops> :O
<sarnold> Mr_Cyclops: heh
<sarnold> Mr_Cyclops: I'm glad it's wroking but I wish I knew why :)
<sarnold> filifunky: that's different, that's just memory use -- you usually want it to be mostly used :)
<Mr_Cyclops> Seriously, I didn't expect that :) well, can't thank you enough sarnold :D Cheers!
<aleksandrdvorkin> well actually it worked
<aleksandrdvorkin> on one folder but chown aleksandrdvorkin /* that is for whole dir doesnt
<filifunky> sarnold, this is my config file https://pastebin.com/HYNeBwYv   not really anything there!
<sarnold> filifunky: heh, but you *do* have the conf.d and mysql.conf.d directories full of configs -- you have to look at those too
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: normally you'd want your applications to be owned by root or some specific service account; when an application is owned by your user account, then your firefox or chromium-browser or thunderbird or mplayer or imagemagkick or whatever could modify the application too
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: that might be fine for just learning on your own laptop but it's usually best to have the application owned by an account with very few processes on the system
<filifunky> sarnold, just checked those and those are pretty much ghost towns too
<aleksandrdvorkin> sarnold just a practice or trying to figure out how the webstore site should be configured
<aleksandrdvorkin> but thanks for the advice
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok anyhow but zen cart says that it requires PHP so i downloaded the tar.gz did tar xvzf now did hte ./configure
<filifunky> anyways, anyone avail to help a poor ubuntu-er out
<aleksandrdvorkin> basically understand the basics of Linux maybe i am to much over my capabilities
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: you're on your own if you're compiling your own php :)
<aleksandrdvorkin> how many gigs of my HD is it going to take seriously?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am running the Virtualbox i ll just reinstall the Ubuntu
<Boyette> hi
<filifunky> hi
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: the last few lines of the build log give me the impression building php takes about an hour and more than two gigabytes of disk: Build needed 00:57:01, 2216704k disc space  --- https://launchpadlibrarian.net/450473010/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-amd64.php7.3_7.3.10-1ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Boyette> i have a problem
<Boyette> if i open a stream or video in VLC not always but often my complete system freezes
<Boyette> only the mouse i can move
<Boyette> and no way i can get out of it anymore
<Boyette> unless i hard power off the system
<archuserau> Hi. Maybe someone here could give me some suggestions. What is the best way to share some files on my server to people outside my network?
<sarnold> Boyette: that's not going to be fun to debug; my first guess is leaning slightly towards blaming video drivers..
<Boyette> yeah.. i had a feeling about that already
<sarnold> archuserau: nextcloud kind of thing? bare nginx? sftpd?
<aleksandrdvorkin> sarnold and installing will take 2gb more?
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: probably not two gigs
<Boyette> i was thinking about reinstalling and upgrade to ubuntu 19.10
<Boyette> to solve this
<Boyette> because i need to use vlc a lot and its a big problem
<sarnold> Boyette: you could try the hwe kernel / xorg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<aleksandrdvorkin> sarnold more or less? I will reistall the ubuntu if takes all of the space
<archuserau> sarnold: I am having a little bit of trouble with nginx.
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: I don't know a quick way to calculate.. but if you purge all your php packages, reinstall all your php packages, apt should tell you how much disk space that'll take
<sarnold> archuserau: heh, yeah; I prefer nginx to apache but it's still not *easy* to configure it
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok
<archuserau> sarnold: I am using a docker container. Maybe that makes it harder?
<Boyette> xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 is already the newest version (1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.2).
<sarnold> archuserau: no idea there, I've not tried docker
<sarnold> Boyette: heh, dang
<Boyette> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/amdgpu/vega20_ta.bin for module amdgpu
<archuserau> sarnold: Can you use symlinks to get a directory into the www/ folder of nginx?
<sarnold> archuserau: the symlink can't cross the filesystem shenanigans that docker is going to do
<sarnold> archuserau: docker probably has a way to bindmount a directory into the namespace
<archuserau> Ahh i see.
<sarnold> Boyette: hmm I can't spot that firmware with apt-file search /lib/firmware/amdgpu/vega20_ta.bin on my disco system
<aleksandrdvorkin> i really dont understand how this webstore works from what i am rading the database and the webserver are run from two different machines?
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: that's pretty common configuration, yeah
<aleksandrdvorkin> so what needs to be installed on the Webserver and what needs to be installed on the Database server
<sarnold> php, application, and mysql client libraries on the webserver; database on the database servre
<aleksandrdvorkin> if i am configuring the /var/www/html with zen cart installation so this is my webserver?
<sarnold> yes
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok than i have another laptop i can make it my database server ?
<sarnold> sure
<aleksandrdvorkin> but what would i have to install on the database laptop for it to become a database server
<sarnold> whatever database you want that zencart supports
<Boyette> hwe kernel is installed now
<Boyette> running it
<sarnold> Boyette: nice
<sarnold> Boyette: how long will it take until you usually get the crash?
<aleksandrdvorkin> the implementation of the zen cart doesnt explain what to install on the database server
<Boyette> it depends
<Boyette> how many times i open something in VLC
<Boyette> it can be the first movie / stream i open
<Boyette> or the 100th
<sarnold> Boyette: ow :/ that's no fun
<Boyette> it seems pretty random
<Boyette> also what is strange is that the mouse keeps functioning but for the rest nothing works
<Boyette> the gui freezes and all keyboard functions aswell
<gry> did it work before
<gry> did you try it under a new user (make a new user and log off, then log in as the new user and test there)
<sarnold> Boyette: if you want the mouse dead too you could probably disable the hardware mouse support :)
<Boyette> oh thats why
<Boyette> because its an external device
<aleksandrdvorkin> i dont understand the idea of database server vs webserver i understand all the configuration of the webserver takes place on the webserver what do install on the Database server
<aleksandrdvorkin> give me an example
<filifunky> anyone want to work on my problem that has already defeated a couple other people in the ubuntu irc room? lol
<sarnold> filifunky: try using perf trace to record all syscalls on the system while starting mysql; maybe that'll give a hint about what failed
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: the database server provides structured data storage; you could look through eg http://www.postgresqltutorial.com/ to get an idea what databases do
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok i got an error permission denied when doing make install from /Downloads/php-7.1.33
<aleksandrdvorkin> do i need to be root to do the make install?
<filifunky> sarnold, I'll try and learn about that
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: it depends where you've chosen to install it
<aleksandrdvorkin> well it was downloaded to /home/aleksandrdvorkin/Downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i did tar xvzf from this dir
<sarnold> and where did you configure the 'make install' step to install it to?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i made the ./configure and make in /home/aleksandrdvorkin/Downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i guess i should copied the php.tar.gz to the /home/aleksandrdvorkin and do the ./configure and make and make install from there not from /home/aleksandrdvorkin/Downloads/
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: what ./configure flags did you use? normally ./configure lets you select the installation destination
<aleksandrdvorkin> i just did ./configure
<revolt112> filifunky, hi
<filifunky> we meet again revolt112 haha
<filifunky> how are you
<revolt112> just a few seconds awake =) (04:29am)
<filifunky> dang, first thing is hop on the computer huh lol
<revolt112> =)
<revolt112> do you got any further with your db?
<filifunky> absolutely not lol.
<revolt112> any other way to reconstruct the db?
<filifunky> i have an old backup I could go back to and build again from there but I would like that to be a last last resort
<revolt112> in my opinion i think you have to...
<runelind_q> bah, have a v6-only vps and I can't access keyserver.ubuntu.com - anyone know of a workaround?  I'm trying to install landscape on-premise
<revolt112> with the conclusion to get a seperate machine (maybe rPI 4 with 4 gigs ram) to build on your SQL
<revolt112> runelind_q, i know there is a flag to  make apt-key use only v4
<filifunky> so you're saying I should build it on another computer so I can continue working on my issue on my computer?
<revolt112> seperate machine because you wont have any more update strugles
<revolt112> runelind_q, https://www.vultr.com/docs/force-apt-get-to-ipv4-or-ipv6-on-ubuntu-or-debian
<runelind_q> revolt112: yeah, but it seems like keyserver itself only has v4 connectivity.
<runelind_q> so I can't add-apt-repository
<runelind_q> but now that I think about it, I don't think landscape is happy being installed on a v6-only machine anyways.
<filifunky> revolt112, thanks I'll think about it
<filifunky> maybe after I try and fail at this some more times
<filifunky> I might just be done with ubuntu if I don't fix this
<filifunky> I'm not trying to be a computer scientist
<filifunky> i don't know anyone want to take their chances at my problem?
<revolt112> filifunky, i wish you luck... Next time do sqldumps via cron...
<revolt112> It's easy to restore with a dump
<filifunky> ahh ok, thanks revolt112
<aleksandrdvorkin> figured the problems with the config.php files
<aleksandrdvorkin> but dont understand the zen cart installation System inspection says PROBLEMS WITH YOUR MYSql(mysqli) support.Your server appears to be missing the mysqli for PHP and without it we connect You to your database.Talk to Your hosting company for assisance
<aleksandrdvorkin> I have php7.3-mysql installed
<whislock> aleksandrdvorkin: Did you install php via packages (apt) or from source?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i compiled it
<aleksandrdvorkin> from /home/aleksandrdvorkin/Downloads
<gry> do you speak Russian?
<aleksandrdvorkin> yes
<aleksandrdvorkin> govory
<ButteredHam> what is the commandline to start the ubuntu installer again?
<ButteredHam> installing LTS server 18.04
<gry> aleksandrdvorkin: there is #ubuntu-ru, if you would like to join and meet new people
<ButteredHam> and it errored out due to release file and time shenanigans
<ButteredHam> if I restart I'm stuck back at the same problem
<aleksandrdvorkin> gry thank You
<gry> you're welcome
<ButteredHam> so I need to re-run the installer
<ButteredHam> without rebooting
<aleksandrdvorkin> whislock does it mean that i need to ./configure make and make install the php from different dir then /home/aleksandrdvorkin/Dowloads that my system can not find it otherwise?
<whislock> what
<whislock> aleksandrdvorkin: Okay, why did you compile php from source when it's easily installed from a package?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i downloaded the tar.gz as the zen cart suggested
<whislock> aleksandrdvorkin: There's a general rule: If you compile something from source, especially something like PHP, *you are on your own*. My suggestion would be to rebuild the server and install php via packages.
<aleksandrdvorkin> i didnt install the server yet because it can not find the mysqli extensions for php
<whislock> aleksandrdvorkin: As in "wipe the hard drive and reinstall ubuntu."
<aleksandrdvorkin> why is the command systemctl restart apache returns Failed to restart apache.service Unit apache not found
<macopython>  aleksandrdvorkin: Looks like service file is not present or for some reason it is not being detected by Systemd.
<Bashing-om> !info apache2 bionic | aleksandrdvorkin
<ubottu> aleksandrdvorkin: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.29-1ubuntu4.11 (bionic), package size 92 kB, installed size 522 kB
<aleksandrdvorkin> i have php-mysql installed
<aleksandrdvorkin> php7.3-dev insgtalled
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok i m stuck in zen cart installation it says  Problems with Database connection 2002 No such file or directory
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i installe mysql.deb package
<groovy> hi can someone help me
<groovy> i installed 18.04 on an old macbook pro
<groovy> but i have no wifi and i've been trying to figure out how to get it working
<groovy> i have the drivers b43 fwcutter and the firmware
<limer> out of curiosity, is anyone active?
<limer> if so, i'm interested in a solution for the following unanswered question, except for 18.04 LTS instead of 13.04
<EriC^^> ask limer
<EriC^^> (not that im active)
<EriC^^> !ask | limer 4
<ubottu> limer 4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<limer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<limer> i'm interested in a solution for the following unanswered question, except for 18.04 LTS instead of 13.04 https://askubuntu.com/questions/383426/trying-to-install-nvidia-corporation-mcp61-ethernet-ubuntu-13-04
<nsh> has ubuntu 19.0 abandoned /dev/sdX naming convention for hdd/sdds?
<nsh> and also, why?
<nsh> like, wtf is this even? "/dev/nvme0n1p5"
<nsh> is this a linux kernel change?
<Mathisen> no
<Mathisen> it is a nvme drive and not sata
<Mathisen> there is a huge diffrence
 * nsh reads https://superuser.com/questions/1449499/why-does-linux-list-nvme-drives-as-dev-nvme0-instead-of-dev-sda
<nsh> ty
<nsh> it's like with ifconfig, how i can meaningless nonsense like enp0s25, enx0050b6812043, and wlp3s0, where before it was sensibly "wifi0" or so
<nsh> *now i have
<nsh> also, incidentally, lshw does not recognise these devices as disk/volume
<nsh> which is also not very helpful
<nsh> redhat has had an open bug for this since april: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1695343
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1695343 in lshw "lshw does not list NVMe storage devices as "disk" nodes" [Medium,Assigned]
<nsh> some thoughts at least here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lshw/+bug/1826737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826737 in lshw (Ubuntu) "lshw does not list NVMe storage devices as "disk" nodes ( RedHat Bug 1695343 )" [Undecided,New]
<rnat> nsh: enp0s25 and wlp3s0 is not meaningless , read this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consistent_Network_Device_Naming
<sonOfRa> nsh: this naming actually solves problems wrt initialization order of multiple similar devices in a single machine
 * nsh nods
<nsh> ty rnat
<sonOfRa> I used to also think that the names were annoying, but in the end it does make things more... predictable.
<flog> So now its more in line with the drive names?
<p0a> Hello I want to write some programs in C using XCB (a library-interface for X). Can I just apt-get XCB?
<sonOfRa> flog: for network devices, enp0s1 just means: EtherNet device, on Bus number 0, in slot number 1
<sonOfRa> p0a: probably something like xcb-dev if you want to develop, that will contain the necessary headers. Package name might be slightly different, but googling "xcb-dev" should yield appropriate results
<p0a> sonOfRa: thank you
<sonOfRa> flog: for nvme devices it's a bit more complex: nvme0n1p1 is: nvme0 (the first device's device controller), n1 (the first namespace on the first device, there can be multiple namespaces on a single physical nvme device), p1 the first partition on the first namespace, which is the 1 part in /dev/sda1
<sonOfRa> In any case: Rely on UUID, PARTUUID, LABEL, or PARTLABEL, instead of this. These things device physical order, and if you stick another nvme device in another slot, things may break because *that new* device might become the first one
<flog> I see.
<m5w> Where can I find the default sizes for guided partitioning (like a configuration file or some source code or something)?
<k_sze> How do I tell whether the WiFi network I'm connected to is a) 2.4 GHz or 5 GHz; and b) 11n or 11ac?
<k_sze> (In fact, there should be a command to dump a lot more detailed info, such as the transmit rate, transmit power, signal-to-noise, etc, right?
<flog> k_sze: nmcli connection?
<privism> That's up to the driver. nvme does not adopt SCSI command thus not enumerated by SCSI naming rules.
<k_sze> flog: `nmcli connection` only lists the connections it knows, it says nothing about frequency and standard, it seems. I checked the man page for `nmcli` and there doesn't seem to be anything related.
<k_sze> flog, even `nmcli -g all connection show --active` doesn't seem very helpful.
<flog> you should be able to find something with nmcli
<rbasak> k_sze: iwconfig will give you some of what you want I think
<ice9> I get this error when trying to configure the u2f key https://bpaste.net/show/4MH4A
<k_sze> rbasak, close
<k_sze> rbasak, `iw dev <device name> link`. :D
<k_sze> Thanks to answers from #debian channel. heh
<lalitmee> Hey guys, I am using Ubuntu 18.04. How to disable the locking of the screen if I leave my system idle for some time?
<lalitmee> I am facing a little bit of issue. What happens is that if screen goes idle for some time then if I press any key to get it back it takes a lot of time to come back in the working mode.
<lalitmee> don't know why
<lalitmee> basically I want to disable that screensaver of whatever we call that
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: install dconf-editor and there's a setting there
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: org/gnome/desktop/lockdown/disable-lock-screen
<gimmel_> Hi guys, if I pull the ~/.ssh directory from an old install and drop it into a new, is there something I need to do to activate the keys? I tried ssh'ing to my server and it said "permission denied (publickey)"
<rbasak> gimmel_: the public key from your client's ~/.ssh/ public key file (usually id_rsa.pub) must appear in a line in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on your server.
<rbasak> That's the only real requirement, unless you're in some weird situation where your private and public key files in ~/.ssh don't match or something.
<gimmel_> rbasak: I literally just copied the .ssh on the old computer to a usb, and then dropped it in place on the new. Do I need to have first created a key on the new and then drop in the auth keys?
<gimmel_> rbasak: I can see the relevant user@host entry in the auth'd keys file
<rbasak> gimmel_: are you sure permissions are set correctly on ~/.ssh and the private key within it? ssh will refuse to use insecure secret files in some cases, though I thought it warned you about that.
<gimmel_> rbasak: any ideas what they should be?
<rbasak> gimmel_: no, there is no other requirement. Your client must offer a key that is in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server end. That's all. To get the client to offer the key, it has to find it under the right name at the client end of course.
<gimmel_> .ssh is owned by the right user, perms are drwx-------
<rbasak> gimmel_: are you sure you're hitting the right username on the server?
<gimmel_> rbasak: positive it's the right username.
<rbasak> gimmel_: maybe run ssh with -v (or even -vvv) and make sure it's offering the key you expect
<rbasak> gimmel_: and on the server end, check the log file to see why it might be refusing
<rbasak> gimmel_: worst case you can run sshd manually on the server end with debugging (no detach) and on a different port, to get debugging information at that end too
<rbasak> gimmel_: it's likely to be a configuration error somewhere, the debugging might just help you locate it if you've tried everything else
<rbasak> gimmel_: but first double check that everything is as you expect. One of your assumptions must be wrong.
<gimmel_> rbasak: rbasak: perms are wrong - currently 0644 which it refuses to accept. Any idea what they should be?
<gimmel_> 600?
<rbasak> gimmel_: yes, 600 should be fine
<gimmel_> rbasak: had to be 0700 and all is working now after a 'ssh-add'
<tomreyn> your ddh keys don't need to be, and should not be, marked as exectuable, no
<tomreyn> *ssh keys
<tomreyn> ~/.ssh needs to be, though, so you can enter it.
<gimmel_> tomreyn: yup, that was the issue. ssh -vvv was complaining it couldn't access anything in the .ssh directory.
<Peanut> Hi, I have a number of Ubuntu 18.04 servers. Their main network connection is having issues which I'm trying to debug. We have IPMI console access, and I can login as root (password is accepted) but I never get a login prompt, it just hangs.. and after a long time, gives me the login prompt again. Root is a local (non ldap) account. What might be the reason I can't login without network?
<rbasak> Is serial access enabled by default?
<rbasak> I didn't think it was.
<tomreyn> "IPMI console" can mean VGA console or serial console, it's ambiguous.
<Peanut> This is a serial IPMI console, and I get the login prompt, enter the password, get the MOTD - and then it hangs. All our servers have IPMI SOL enabled and working.
<rbasak> If you get the MOTD following the password then I guess it's not an auth problem
<Peanut> rbasak: correct
<tomreyn> if you're able to login by other means then i'd inspect journalctl -fb about the failing logins
<tomreyn> or rather failures to spawn login shells
<Peanut> tomreyn: But I can't.. the regular network is acting up, so I have no LDAP.
<rbasak> It sounds likely to me that you've accidentally got it doing something on root login that it is failing to do, whether that's something previous or something due to your network problem now.
<tomreyn> hmm this sounds a lot like its waiting for some network resource to setup your environment
<rbasak> Maybe tcpdump on the network?
<rbasak> (from something that can see the server's traffic)
<rbasak> Apart from that, my only suggestion is to recover the system manually and then debug it - eg. via a chroot
<rbasak> Can it look up its own DNS name?
<rbasak> That's a common one
<rbasak> If /etc/hosts is wrong, then "hostname -f" will require DNS
<rbasak> And a whole bunch of things, including sudo, will attempt to do that.
<rbasak> Not sure about a normal login shell, but it wouldn't surprise me
<rbasak> Normally that just times out though
<rbasak> Or warns
<Peanut> hostname -f works and is correct.
<tomreyn> how can you tell when you can't login?
<Peanut> I just rebooted the server through IPMI, and now I can access this one server. So it seems to work when it boots without network, but not when network gets lost.
<tomreyn> so their network connectivity is generally fine, but all of these systems somehow went into a state where their network link or configuration wasn't as it should have been?
<Peanut> Yes - which is not due to the systems in question, but an issue with the uplink from the switch that they are on. Specifically, it's an MLAG issue on a 40G link, with the fun result that some still have connectivity, and others don't.
<tomreyn> :-/
<tomreyn> but you need to make sure /etc/hosts is correct, and you want to test this when network connectivity is not available.
<Peanut> And for even more extra fun - the onboard NICs are Intel X710, and if they are bonded, and you do tcpdump, it turns out that the driver crashes or something, and the ports go down. Unless you compile/install the latest i40e driver, and install the lastest firmware on the NIC.
<Peanut> But all of that is just background information, main main question is how/why local logins don't work during network issues.
<tomreyn> did you check the journal then about the logins you did while the network wasn't working?
<Peanut> Good one, how would I check that?
<tomreyn> journalctl -eb -1     would load the end of the previous runtimes' logs
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Peanut> 'Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found'
<rbasak> Peanut: I'm fairly sure that local logins will work correctly with network issues on a default install. You could verify that. But if that's true, then the cause is entirely up to your configuration, which we don't know.
<rbasak> It's fine to ask us to guess, of course. That might still be helpful.
<Peanut> rbasak: Interesting point. In brief, the 'strange' things we do is bonding (MLAG), and LDAP for logins. But the root account is local.
<Peanut> rbasak: What would you consider a 'default install' to verify this against? These things really just run stock Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<Peanut> And serial console access, as these don't have a graphics card or keyboard (blade nodes).
<Peanut> (BRB, lunch)
<rbasak> Peanut: I suggest just the regular server installer in a VM. Or if you want to try it on hardware, I'm not sure about serial support in the default 18.04 server installer. You might have to use MAAS or use the legacy installer. The results may differ, so I guess you should do something closest to what you're doing in production.
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.04 would have a persistent journal by default, but you apparently have custom configurations in place (which can make sense for organizations where you e.g. just want to log to a central syslog server)
<rbasak> Peanut: essentially what I'd like to establish is if Ubuntu is doing something unreasonable/wrong, in which case I'd like to fix it :)
<rbasak> But to do that I need steps to reproduce, etc.
<rbasak> And from your perspective if you can't find steps to reproduce that don't use local configuration that you can't share, then at least you'll have pinned the issue down towards your local configuration and might have some idea on how to fix it then.
<rbasak> And from your perspective if you can't find steps to reproduce that don't use (local configuration that you can't share), then at least you'll have pinned the issue down towards your local configuration and might have some idea on how to fix it then.
<dja> heya, I'm trying to file a bug on Launchpad and getting a timeout error. Is this a known issue?
<lotuspsychje> dja: just refresh and try again
<dja> ah, nvm, it went through this time
<dja> i had tried twice already
<lotuspsychje> that happens sometime yes
<dja> ty ty!
<lotuspsychje> dja: keep in mind, we also liek you to ask here, before filing bugs
<lotuspsychje> dja: you never know if volunteers can sort it for you first
<dja> lotuspsychje: this is not that case, unfortunately. I used to work for Canonical, so don't worry, I know the drill :)
<lotuspsychje> roger
<muhaha> how to replace systemd-resolved in ubuntu 18.XX ?  I tried to install dnsmasq and resolvconf, but I am not sure if netplan + cloudinit is compatible with resolvconf
<Peanut> rbasak: I would like to establish that too, and in that case at least file a good bug report, if I can't fix it. Happy to share the configuration (it's a preseed/ansible install), no real secrets there.
<Peanut> I'll spin up a stock VM, kill its network from the host, see if it acts the same.
<BuildTheRobots> good afternoon, i've found an annoying bug with archive manager and i'm not sure where to report it
<BuildTheRobots> go to a webpage with a file.tar.gz, click it and tell it to open in archive manager. Archive opens as expected. Click the same file a second time and archive manager opens the gzip but displays a "file.tar-1" as the contents and then says archive-type is not supported.
<BuildTheRobots> it looks like firefox (maybe) is renaming duplicates so you end up with multiple copies (good thing) but it's doing it badly by making assumptions
<BuildTheRobots> eg second file is `file.tar-1.gz` - if you do it a third time it becomes `file.tar-3.gz`
<BuildTheRobots> i'm guessing it doesn't realise that the file has nested extentions (eg if it renamed `file.tar.gz-1` then nothing would be able to open it)
<BuildTheRobots> so, where/who do i report this to? what would be a correct way of dealing with it, and also, why does archive manager care about the extention rather than looking at the magic bits at the start of the file (this isn't windows)?
<rbasak> BuildTheRobots: that's an interesting problem. I think what's happening BTW is that firefox itself does the gzip decoding, strips the .gz extension and so archive manager only every sees a tar file.
<rbasak> BuildTheRobots: that's why it says file.tar-1 and no mention of gz
<rbasak> You'll probably find the file in /tmp
<rbasak> BuildTheRobots: it's an unfortunate interaction, but maybe start with archive manager not working with tar files that are named .tar-1?
<rbasak> If you can reproduce that behaviour.
<rbasak> (directly without Firefox)
<BuildTheRobots> rbasak: interesting. - as another point of data if you tell firefox to download the file rather than open it in archive manager then i get `file(1).tar.gz` `file(2).tar.gz` which is what i'd expect
<BuildTheRobots> let me see what's in /tmp
<BuildTheRobots> rbasak: nothing created in /tmp and doing a find against / i still can't seem to find the temp files
<BuildTheRobots> sorry, that's a lie `/tmp/mozilla_buildtherobots0` ftw
<BuildTheRobots> files are being created `file.tar.gz`, `file.tar-1.gz`,  `file.tar-2.gz`...
<BuildTheRobots> which seems odd - there's obviously two different codepaths for renaming things depending on if they've been downloaded or opened
<BuildTheRobots> rbasak: this was origionally reported 11 years ago
<BuildTheRobots> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366325
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 366325 in XPCOM "temporary filenames do not handle multiple extensions (.tar.gz)" [Normal,New]
<PCatinean> Hello everyone, I have monitor with speakers included, I connected via HDMI I can select it as output but there's nothing coming out. Any advice on what I could do?
<salamanderrake> Having issues installing clang++, https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/b03215528d63ffe70926e131a173366c
<salamanderrake> running clang++ I get >> Command 'clang++' not found, but can be installed with: sudo apt-get install clang, but clang is installed.
<salamanderrake> Ok, I had to reinstall clang
<salamanderrake> and there is no clang++
<salamanderrake> err no clang++ package, like clang.
<salamanderrake> so its fixed.
<tomreyn> PCatinean: your graphics card and drivers need to support it. whihc ubuntu version, graphics card, drivers do you have there?
<humblewolf> hello world
<Intelo> Looking for a meeting tool like gotomeeting.com or zoom.us that does not allows anyone to join a meeting unless adminsitrator joins. There should be more than 1 admin. No one can call or contact directly to each other. No one should see contact details of each other either. Any clues?
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: This channel focuses it's efforts on support Ubuntu, and software provided through Ubuntu's repositories. For software recommendations, polls, and soliciting user opinions, please use #ubuntu-offtopic. thanks
<filifunky> Anyone available to work on a tough one?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | filifunky
<ubottu> filifunky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<filifunky> Ever since updating to the latest ubuntu I can't get into mysql.  I get this error:  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<kre10> hey guys, is there anyway to change the default user and password
<mguy> filifunky: version of ubuntu? Version of mysql? did you install it from the standard apt sources?
<filifunky> version ubuntu 19.10, mysql v 8.0.18 and installed the latest ubuntu through software updater asking me so many times so I caved. lol
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: you need to add a config file to /etc/mysl/mysql.conf.d with an entry for [mysqld] and set option "bind-address = 0.0.0.0"
<filifunky> mguy
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, thanks! don't think I've tried that yet!
<filifunky> I've been working on this for the past two days, longest issue i've had
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: By default, mysql server is setup to only allow connections via sockets in Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: This is the fastest source I can find. But I recommend creating your own config file in the folder starting with the letters "z_" ... this will force mysql to load it last and will override any other settings in any of the other config files. It will also prevent the package repository from overwriting your changes: https://www.configserverfirewall.com/ubuntu-linux/enable-mysql-remote-access-ubuntu/
<filifunky> https://pastebin.com/8kVvKZfK  this is my config, still can't get in.  Will look into that
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: You have an extra dot on the 0.0.0.0
<filifunky> ah
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, still can't get in.  Am reading your link right now
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: I have mine config file at the path /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/z_local.cnf ... make sure the file ends in cnf, and that there are no other files sorted alphanumerically that follow it.
<filifunky> ahh ok doing that now
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: After that, either reboot the system or "sudo systemctl restart mysql.service"
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, done.  Tried to restart and get this error, will post the error: Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<filifunky> See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<rbasak> BuildTheRobots: I still think it's an issue that archive manager relies on the extension though
<rbasak> It should be able to detect what it can handle using a magic
<lotuspsychje> kre10: default user:pass of what?
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/xq25
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/pfm8
<PCatinean> tomreyn, sorry for the late reply. 18.04, nvidia gtx 1070TI, I have another monitor (different brand) that works out of the box no problem
<kre10> lotuspsychje, user and pass of my installation
<lotuspsychje> kre10: there's no defaults on the ubuntu setup, you need to create a user and password yourself
<kre10> yes, how can I change this user?
<kre10> like "name" and "pass"
<lotuspsychje> kre10: not change, create a user
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, tried this netstat -tulnp | grep mysql, and didn't get anything like in that link you had earlier
<kre10> I already did that. I want to change the name and the pass
<lotuspsychje> kre10: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<kre10> 18
<lotuspsychje> kre10: systemsettings/details/users
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: is there anything in /var/log/mysql/error.log ?
<kre10> server, sorry
<lotuspsychje> kre10: for ubuntu server best ask in #ubuntu-server
<kre10> thank you!
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, weird that there is nothing in that error.log.  For the past two days there's been stuff there
<pragmaticenigma> kre10: You cannot change a username, you can create a new one. To change the password the command passwd will prompt for changing passwords. see "man passwd" for further help
<kre10> thank you! So I can't change a username. Thanks :)
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: Not too strange, maybe try a system reboot? you could also try "sudo systemctl stop mysql.service"  wait 15 seconds then "sudo systemctl start mysql.service"
<filifunky> ok
<pragmaticenigma> kre10: No, you can't really change the username.. the recommended approach is to create a new user, move stuff there, chown those files to the new user, then once everything is verified, remove the unwanted user
<kre10> this is perfect. Thank you, really!
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, I did the stop that worked, then I tried the start and I got this again: Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<filifunky> See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<InfernalFlameZA> sensors
<InfernalFlameZA> oops sorry
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: try moving that new config file to another directory temporarily (like your home directory.) then try to start up mysql again
<filifunky> ok
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: This should help rule out if your new changes are breaking the server or if something else is
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, moved everything out of /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d and started again and still get the same error
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: You don't want to move everything... just the file you created... the remaining files should have been there from the start
<filifunky> it's weird I had another cnf file in there too.  I'm going to add that bind address to that one and see how that does
<filifunky> its probably not weird I'm just weird
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: I have mysqld.cnf, mysqld_safe_syslog.cnf in my folder
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: did you make any other changes to mysql over the past few days?
<gordonjcp> hi folks
<gordonjcp> I'm running Ubuntu 19.10, and I'd like to either get the Hotspot Detection page working properly or disable it completely
<gordonjcp> as it is, it's useless because it doesn't remember the username and password I set
<pragmaticenigma> gordonjcp: You will have to be more specific about what you mean "hotspot detection page" ... I'm not familiar with any such feature
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, yes I believe so, I was working it out with another person and we were making backups and moving things around but we didn't get anywhere
<filifunky> i don't have mysqld_safe_syslog.cnf in that folder
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: do you have anything in /etc/mysql/conf.d ?
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, yeah mysql.cnf and mysqldump.cnf
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: did anything in those files get changed?
<rbasak> gordonjcp: maybe you're looking for http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man5/NetworkManager.conf.5.html#connectivity%20section ?
<filifunky> I don't believe so.  There is nothing in mysql.cnf and mysqldump.cnf doesn't look familiar.  The /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf I believe I changed with stuff i found online
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: okay, the problem is likely in there... just to help in the future, most applications that leverage a *.conf.d type config file folder, it's best not to change the files you find already there, but instead add your own.
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, noted
<filifunky> here is my mysqld.cnf in my /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d  https://termbin.com/jq86
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: not sure where that config file came from... but here is the one that exists on my server... I don't believe I have any customized settings changed in it. Give it a try: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DgSHfpRjVY/
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, ok will put that in
<tomreyn> PCatinean: hmm so unless you have this other monitor connected using a different wire than hdmi (such as DP) it's liely that the monitors support different hdmi versions.
<ash_worksi> is there a way to run `host` across many IPs at once without having to rebuild the query?
<Bent0> Trying to login to a new Ubuntu box over IPMI. But every time I enter a char to the login screen it adds ^[ before it. Like ^[r^[o^[o^[t     any idea how the fuck I fix this lol
<filifunky> practiceenigma, it doesn't work.  So I always thought that the problem might be that the socket doesn't exist.  The /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock doesn't exist.  Do I have to create that?
<pragmaticenigma> Bent0: Please keep the language family friendly. Also, we would like to recommend you not log into your servers using root, and encourage the use of sudo and su to perform system operations. Lastly, check that your client software is setup with the correct terminal and keyboard modes
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: that is created when the server starts up
<Bent0> It's using IPMI so not much to setup. Seems I can login now after doing a lot of random keystrokes lol
<pragmaticenigma> Bent0: I'm guessing there is an issue somewhere with either IPMI setup or the client. I'm not familiar with IPMI, you might want to try in #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<Bent0> roger
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: If you haven't done much with the server, it might be worth purging the mysql installation and installing again. Remeber to purge, as that will remove all the installed configuration files. Then, make sure there is no folder in /etc for mysql, before you intall mysql again.
<PCatinean> tomreyn, right now this is the only one connected
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma -- I believe I did that yesterday.  But I will try that again and make sure there is no folder in /etc for mysql
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma i remember yesterday it asks if I want to delete my databases.  I said no.  I have a backup but its from a while ago.  Is that a problem that I say no?
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: that sounds like a good plan. Then add only that new file to the /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d folder with the "z_" make sure it only has the entry for [mysqld] and right below that is the bind address entry
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: You have actual data in your databases?
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, yes
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: crud
<tomreyn> PCatinean: my point is that when one of the monitors works for playing back audio and the other does not then they must either be connected using a different protocol entirely or using a different HDMI (hardware) version. this, or the monitor without sound is muted or has its sound board broken.
<filifunky> ideally I'm saving that.  But there is a point where I cross the line to not caring anymore.  I'm not there yet but i'm getting there
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: We might be there... It used to be possible to backup the data storage directory, but I think Mysql has evolved far enough that isn't possible anymore
<filifunky> ok well am I there?  the idea of being there is oddly freeing.  But I can actually see my tables which makes me feel weird about just getting rid of everything
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: Only you can make that determination. I found this command in a support forum, but I have no idea if it works or not. It should reinstall only the config files: sudo apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install mysql-server
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: https://askubuntu.com/a/26247
<filifunky> oooh that sounds promising
<sebbu> hi
<sebbu> https://pastebin.com/49b0PjkN
<sebbu> i see 2 "bad exit status 2"
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: someone in /join #mysql might be able to also help you get your instance into a recovery mode where you could make a back up
<sebbu> the system still works so it's fine, but...
<sebbu> is it possible to fix it ?
<sebbu> also, i'ld want to remove the "-j8"
<filifunky> ok I will head over to #mysql!
<filifunky> that command you sent me still won't allow mysql to start. So I'm going to #mysql and  try and back up.  Either way I'm done with this problem.  Thanks pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: sorry I could get you up and running. but when you reinstall, at least you know how to get connected remotely going forward
<filifunky> I appreciate it pragmaticenigma....btw what do you think went wrong?
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: I'm not sure, given you've been working on the issue for 3 days, it's hard to know what all might have been changed from the original configuration.
<pragmaticenigma> sebbu: all of the output is from automatted scripts from the packages that are downloaded... there isn't the option to change those when you call "apt upgrade" A failed exit status doesn't mean your machine will not work, it is likely that the kernel updates were (hopefully) not installed because of an issue.
<filifunky> ok
<tomreyn> sebbu: i don't think bumblebee ("bbswitch.ko") is something you'd still use on 18.04 normally.
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: #mysql is a good resource, though sometimes reponses take some time
<sebbu> pragmaticenigma, it does the building modules twice, the second time it works
<sebbu> bumblebee is for optimus support, no ?
<sebbu> (laptop with both intel hd graphic and nvidia geforce)
<gordonjcp> pragmaticenigma: when you connect to wifi that runs a captive portal, Ubuntu will automatically try to connect, find it can't, and pop up a browser window to allow you to log into the captive portal
<gordonjcp> pragmaticenigma: this is annoying, becaue it doesn't appear to store usernames and passwords
<tomreyn> sebbu: if you use proprietary nvidia drivers you'd use those for switching, if you're using open source nouveau driver you'd probably use DRI_PRIME
<gordonjcp> rbasak: that looks about right
<rbasak> gordonjcp: looks like you're looking for a new feature in gnome-shell-portal-helper
<rbasak> gordonjcp: so there's a case for adding that there, or you can disable its use
<rbasak> Or use an alternative helper I guess
<rbasak> You could even script something to do something specific to your case and fall back to the helper at other sites maybe
<gordonjcp> rbasak: all I want to do is just open a browser, letit use the stored credentials, and that's it
<gordonjcp> rbasak: so I'll probably just disable it
<gordonjcp> rbasak: I have to say, stuff like that is making me really not like Ubuntu these days, everything seems to have extra steps added for no good reason
<rbasak> gordonjcp: I don't think that's fair. The reason is obvious to me: that users don't all live in a browser, and it's valid to want network connectivity in a captive portal to be noticed automatically when you're not using one.
<rbasak> gordonjcp: and second, this isn't Ubuntu-specific. Better captive portal handling is a cross-distro effort. You'll see the same behaviour on any GNOME-based desktop, as well as some others I expect.
<JimBuntu> Of course it isn't Ubuntu specific. But how dare you point that out.
<rbasak> Also captive portal redirection just via the browser is broken with things like HTTPS and HSTS.
<rbasak> Users may just get errors and no redirect and not understand what is going on.
<rbasak> Or how to get around it.
<JimBuntu> captive portals are supposed to require human interaction, that's by design and part of what a captive portal is intended to be. Possibly, someone is using one when they shouldn't be
<rbasak> Meanwhile every other OS includes captive portal detection and handling.
<rbasak> Failure by the Free Software community to implement equivalent functionality is bad for users.
<rbasak> So it is absolutely wrong to claim that this has "no good reason".
<JimBuntu> sure, but not bad for captive portals. Again, they are SUPPOSED to require interaction
<rbasak> JimBuntu: and this implementation enables that interaction, so I don't see your point
<JimBuntu> My point is that a system should NOT be storing credentials and offering the user to simply click on OK or such. Captive portals are captive for a very good reason and it's not to aid to the simplicity of use for the user
<rbasak> It is valid to point out the inability of the current implementation to remember passwords of course. That's a reasonable feature request (if you care to make it in the correct place).
<rbasak> JimBuntu: I disagree. It's not the job of the client OS to enforce someone else's policy.
<rbasak> JimBuntu: the focus should be on making life easy for the user.
<JimBuntu> right, nor to bypass it
<JimBuntu> anyway, this is a #ubuntu-discuss discussion, so I'm out
<rbasak> No, allowing a bypass is perfectly fine, if that's what the user wants
<rbasak> It's exactly what password managers do, for example.
<ash_worksi> since 18.04 my print screen button doesn't work
<gordonjcp> rbasak: it's more than just portal detection though.  Suspend is gone, you need to fiddle about clicking this and holding that and eventually the power off icon turns to a suspend icon
<gordonjcp> rbasak: I get that a lot of things have fallen off and got broken in the headlong rush to swap Unity for Gnome 3 but it's still annoying
<ash_worksi> oh, I see.... it's set to ctrl+print
<pragmaticenigma> I think the issue here is not recognizing that the captive portal detection and the web browser instance are decoupled. The detection module launches the user set default browser. That would mean that the captive portale module would have to support dozens of different potential browsers. The module could implement its own browser, but users would complain that they don't want more than the browser they installed to run. SO, the
<pragmaticenigma> problem then moves to the browser. Almost all browsers offer the ability to save user credentials for login screens. So my question to you gordonjcp is your browser not prompting you to save your login on that page? Have you looked at the source code of the page to see if they have implemented something like "form autocomplete="off"" in the HTML source? This more sounds like to me an issue to raise with the maintainer of the
<pragmaticenigma> captive portal for usability.
<rbasak> gordonjcp: I just close the laptop lid, so that's not relevant to most users. Again, it's not an Ubuntu-specific thing. And in any case, I've discredited your captive portal "no good reason" claim, and now this one. I'm not going to get drawn into having to explain how the next thing you complain about is also bunk :)
<rbasak> pragmaticenigma: I thought it launched to an embedded browser widget thing, rather than a full browser? That's the behaviour I think I've seen, anyway
<BuildTheRobots> rbasak: I agree, archive manager on an os that doesn't use file extentions shouldn't be relying on file extentions. More ironic when winrar on Windows does the right thing... Any idea what bug tracker to use for am?
<rbasak> BuildTheRobots: I think it might be file-roller. https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/FileRoller - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/file-roller/issues/, but you should check for an existing issue on it and if the latest upstream is still affected, etc.
<rbasak> If it's Ubuntu-specific, then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller
<ice9> is it software or hardware issue? https://bpaste.net/show/BV4CI
<OerHeks> nobody can tell, ice9
<OerHeks> can you give more details, what linux version, what are you using, yubikey or something?
<ice9> OerHeks, latest ubuntu, "u2f zero"
<OerHeks> "latest" = ??
<ice9> OerHeks, 19.10
<OerHeks> U2F zero is suported by the 5.2.x kernel, so that would be 19.10?
<OerHeks> and what guide did you follow to setup PAM?
<OerHeks> really, we need more info that this
<stoned> On boot, 1gb ram system, ubuntu takes almost 300mb of ram. How to bring the ram use down
<stoned> I have nginx, mysql, static site, nothing else really, just mail server, and dovecot.
<stoned> How is it possible these things can take up so much ram when barely anything is used. I use mysql to store just one table.
<stoned> Please give me the ideas in your genius brains now!
<stoned> ok thanks.
<stoned> I want to bring down the ram use
<OerHeks> i think 1 Gb is pretty below minimum specs
<akk> stoned: Linux uses free RAM for file caching, but it will release that memory if it's needed for an actual program. Maybe that's what you're seeing?
<OerHeks> 300 mb is not bad
<akk> It's hard to tell how much RAM is really being used.
<stoned> I can watch it in htop but I see many duplicate processes and the ram count seems off. I don't know how to read htop output I guess
<shibboleth> linux-signed-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<shibboleth> not compatible with secure boot, how come?
<stoned> I have 160mb in swap and 380mb ram used
<stoned> http://dpaste.com/114KZYC
<stoned> here are the processes taking up the most ram apparently
<stoned> so it's php-fpm, spamd, mysqld, and nginx
<OerHeks> stoned, what makes you think the mem usage is too high?
<omega_doom> hello. How can i run a blender that was installed from snap? When i run blender then i get "bash: /usr/bin/blender: No such file or directory"
<stoned> free
<pragmaticenigma> stoned: Your www-data processes combined are using a total of 218,896 Bytes of RAM
<stoned> top.
<ioria> omega_doom, hash -r or restart the shell
<stoned> pragmaticenigma: yeah. I think it might be because I installed wordpress.
<stoned> I hate wordpress. I'll wipe it.
<stoned> It's a VPS for static sites mostly, and 20 sites with decent raffic and I am below 300mb of ram, whic his acceptale.
<stoned> 250mb is acceptable.
<pragmaticenigma> stoned: That memory usage is not out of the ordinary... Real memory usage  is under the RSS column... that's the actual amount of RAM the program is utilizing. The %MEM column is telling you how much RAM the application has requested. It is unused and can be returned to the OS for another process when requested.
<stoned> I see, than you
<stoned> +k
<stoned> RSS or RES?
<TJ-> stoned: RSS == Resident Set Size
<stoned> I don't see it in h top.
<pragmaticenigma> stoned: The information I provided was based on the output of "ps" that you provided ... "
<stoned> ahh
<omega_doom> ioria: thanks!
<ioria> ok
<pragmaticenigma> stoned: From the documentation on htop found by calling "man htop" : RES represents the resident set size of the process (i.e. the size of the process's used phycial memory) meaning RES is what htop uses to idetify actual memory usage from a process
<BuildTheRobots> rbasak: raised with file-roller under https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/file-roller/issues/57
<BuildTheRobots> thanks for your help earlier :)
<OerHeks> BuildTheRobots, odd, i cannot reproduce that behaviour
<BuildTheRobots> OerHeks: very off, I've reproduced the Firefox issue on both Linux and Windows now
<BuildTheRobots> Odd*
<limer> quick question - i'm not sure if this was answered last night, but i'm trying to get a driver for a NVIDIA chip in ubuntu 18.04. my issue is basically the same as the following link (https://askubuntu.com/questions/383426/trying-to-install-nvidia-corporation-mcp61-ethernet-ubuntu-13-04)
<rbasak> BuildTheRobots: thank you! Hopefully that will lead to an improvement for all users.
<TJ-> limer: can you tell us what "lspci -nnk -d ::0200" reports
<BuildTheRobots> OerHeks: have you found a small file online named "x.tar.gz" - i'm pulling from a local server so can't get you to test with that, but i'd be happy to test with your remote file
<OerHeks> BuildTheRobots, i tried with https://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz
<OerHeks> not really small..
<BuildTheRobots> not when its coming down at 200kb/s ;)
<OerHeks> https://imgur.com/a/K2LQnOw
<BuildTheRobots> OerHeks: that's 'cos you're downloading the file and opening it. If you use "open with" in firefox rather than "save as" then it renamed the second copy differently
<OerHeks> oh, oke, missed that detail
<limer> nothing
<limer> it gives nothing
<limer> i had a connection problem
<bougyman> ubuntu 18.04. How can I force a rebuild of my initrd?
<bougyman> when I boot with any 5.3.x, it can't find my root vg
<bougyman> though 5.0.0-generic finds it fine.
<OerHeks> 18.04 and 5.3 ???
<zogommog> I've got a question regarding snaps: I installed jsonnet as a snap, but I have a script which is looking for output of "which jsonnet" to detect if it's installed as a dependancy. This is failing and the script quits. How can I get past this? Can I just remove the check, or create some alias to jsonnet?
<OerHeks> how did you install that kernel?
<bougyman> yes.
<bougyman> with apt.
<OerHeks> bougyman, such request is not supported i guess
<OerHeks> run 19.10 to get that kernel and features?
<TJ-> limer: if that command I gave didn't report the network interface at all we need to dig much deeper. Does the PC with the problem have some other form of network connection so we can collect logs?
<bougyman> is there a way to tell which source gave me that kernel?
<OerHeks> i am sure you can ..
<bougyman> I have 3rd party sources (this is a work laptop). If it's one of ours, I can report it to the internal team.
<OerHeks> from !mainline perhaps?
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<BuildTheRobots> tj- / limer: I'd suggest checking the output of `lspci -nnk` just to confirm what lspci thinks it can see on tj's box
<explore> hey guys if I try "ip link add link eno1 name eth1 address 53:89:71:D4:F1:4D type macvlan" should i get a eno2 when i run ifconfig?
<explore> oops typo
<explore> sudo ip link add link eno1 name eno2 address 02:89:71:D4:F1:4D type macvlan
<bougyman> ii  linux-image-5.3.0-23-generic                  5.3.0-23.25~18.04.1                             amd64        Signed kernel image generic
<bougyman> from linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge            5.3.0.23.90
<bougyman> eems it came from ubuntu
<explore> cus i ran ip a show | awk  '/^[0-9]: /{print $2}' and i don't see a new eno2
<BuildTheRobots> explore: usually for vlans you end up with eno1.<vlanID> as the device name iirc
<explore> BuildTheRobots: i am trying to give my eno1 another ip address
<explore> on the same 10.0.0.* network
<explore> right now eno1 is 10.0.0.2
<OerHeks> bougyman, oh, from -edge, that is hard style
<BuildTheRobots> if it's the same network range then its probably an alias you want rather than vlan. either way, you would usually end up with an adapter called `eno1:1` for an alias or if it's a vlan (say 900) then `eno1.900`
<zogommog> Let me try this question one more way, if I have a program installed with snap and it seems to require "snap run program-name", should it work fine to just create an alias to "snap run program-name" to "program-name" to satisfy that scripts are happy?
<BuildTheRobots> trying to call it eno2, i believe, is wrong
<bougyman> OerHeks: I just removed edge.
<bougyman> OerHeks: thanks.
<TJ-> explore: you only want another IP address? If you do not need the vlan then simply "ip addr add address/mask dev eno1"
<bougyman> Dunno why it would work for so long and suddenly fail. But since this is my primary work laptop don't have time to dig into that today.
<explore> TJ-: i want DHCP server to assign the ip address
<explore> not static
<TJ-> explore: ahh OK, makes more sense now
<OerHeks> bougyman, hwe is safe, just the -edge version is kinda testing, hwe gives 5.0.x https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<explore> so are you saying macvlan is not for adding another virtual nic bound to my physic nic?
<bougyman> OerHeks: yep, that's what I'm booted to
<bougyman> Linux bougypad 5.0.0-36-generic #39~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 11:09:50 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BuildTheRobots> explore: i believe macvlan is for adding a mac based vlan, not an interface alias
<explore> so my current nic is eno1, and it's 10.0.0.2 on my home network, and i want it to also be 10.0.0.3 (say 3 was assigned by the home network)
<explore> how...to do this?
<explore> BuildTheRobots: ah i see.. sorry i didn't know
<TJ-> explore: which part doesn't work for you? do you get a eno1.eth1 interface ?
<BuildTheRobots> actually, sorry, i lie, you can use macvlan to have interfaces with different mac addresses... do you actually want them both to have different mac addresses?
<BuildTheRobots> explore: and then, the other obvious question is "where did you get the second mac address from?" - eg did you just make it up?
<explore> I wonder if this would work....
<explore> step 1. append this to /etc/network/interfaces
<explore> #secondary ip address
<explore> auto eno1:1
<explore> iface eno1:1 inet dhcp
<explore> step 2. /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tomreyn> !paste | explore
<ubottu> explore: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BuildTheRobots> explor... maybe - is your primary address on that interface dhcp? if so then the server might expect both to have seperate mac addresses otherwise it'll try and give both the same address. as per my questions above: "what are you trying to achieve, wheres' the second mac come from?"
<explore> sorry guys
<explore> randomly generated Mac
<TJ-> So the aim is to obtain 2 DHCP allocated addresses in the same sub-net on the same link?
<explore> TJ-: yes
<zogommog> Ah well I solved my earlier questions. For some reason /snap/bin wasn't being added to the $PATH so the stuff I installed wasn't found, perhaps it could be since I haven't re-logged in since installing snaps.
<zogommog> if that's the case, that might be a nice touch to add to the snap installation process
<explore> so... BuildTheRobots TJ- right now my /etc/network/interfaces look like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b8tPzrRJjX/
<explore> but.. eno1:1 didn't show up when i run ifconfig
<BuildTheRobots> explore what about `ifconfig -a` ?
<explore> okay i try
<BuildTheRobots> explore: i meant simply if it doesn't show with `ifconfig` does it show with `ifconfig -a` - iirc ifconfig only shows interfaces that are up - if you've just created it then it might still be layer2 down
<explore> ...experimenting
<explore> so if i stuff these ip adds into /etc/network/interfaces they should persist to the next reboot?
<explore> someone in 2016 claimed that Network-Manager can pwn /etc/network/interfaces i almost apt-get purged it
<explore> then TJ- said no.. that shouldn't be the case now
<ash_worksi> is there an opposite to curl's --fail-early?
<ash_worksi> (like succeed-early?)
<rbasak> /etc/init.d/networking restart is fundamentally broken
<rbasak> I wouldn't rely on it, but it might work for you
<ash_worksi> in other words, if I don't get a failure, forget about the other urls
<rbasak> The danger of editing /etc/network/interfaces concurrently is that you can't be sure that you've got it exactly right without properly testing, which requires a reboot
<explore> rbasak: when you say broken.. can you pls elaborate?
<explore> yeah i don't mind rebooting
<explore> so always reboot right?
<rbasak> explore: "restarting networking" isn't a well-defined operation with things like NIC hotplug support
<explore> i have been doing reboots
<explore> ah okay
<rbasak> What you presumably want is for your live networking configuration to be brought up to what you've defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<rbasak> But "restart" won't necessarily do that, depending on your current live state and the changes you've made in there
<omega_doom> .exit
<rbasak> Because since concurrent bringups were implemented (as NICs appear "coldplug" on boot), ifupdown init scripts weren't updated to keep the behaviour correct
<rbasak> It's one of the shortcomings of ifupdown
<explore> i don't mind doing a cold boot
<explore> no biggy
<linuxr> hello all, I have the latest and greatest ubuntu 18.04 and installed the package "php-redis", but it seems to be very ancient...how could the package be updated?
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | linuxr
<ubottu> linuxr: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<explore> i think i broked linux haha
<IkoIKo> max winters
<pragmaticenigma> linuxr: In other words, there isn't an Ubuntu provided solution for your question. There are unsupported options such as locating the developer PPA, where the developers sometimes offer more up-to-date offerings; Snaps or flatpaks, which are also provided by developers (they have some limited support options in the ubuntu community); or downloading directly from the developer's project site and installing it manually.
<rbasak> I think there is an answer.
<rbasak> Ubuntu developers work to get users the latest and greatest. We call it 19.10 :)
<rbasak> It is somewhat of a contradiction to want both something that doesn't change and also want the latest :)
<amazoniantoad> We should all list off what we use Ubuntu for
<pragmaticenigma> rbasak: That is true for a user perspective. However LTS versions are released for those seeking stability.
<rbasak> Though I appreciate that everyone wants _something_ new and everything else stable.
<pragmaticenigma> amazoniantoad: Feel free to do so, but please do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rbasak> That something is different for everyone, and so the logical conclusion is to offer everything updated, which is exactly what we do.
<linuxr> pragmaticenigma, yeah I see..going to build it manually then
<amazoniantoad> thanks pragmaticenigma
<rbasak> A solution to getting everything stable except for one thing is to run 19.10 in a lxd container and map what's needed through, for example.
<rbasak> Or use a snap, though that requires a snap to exist for the thing you want the latest of.
<linuxr> pragmaticenigma, just thought maybe I could contribute to an updated package
<rbasak> (oh, you mentioned snaps already)
<pragmaticenigma> !backports | linuxr, perhaps contributing to backports would achieve that?
<ubottu> linuxr, perhaps contributing to backports would achieve that?: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rbasak> I suggest maintaining a PPA before maintaining backports
<linuxr> ppa's are always somewhat sketchy - id would be good to have up-to-date official packages
<linuxr> which also someone can audit
<rbasak> I totally agree
<rbasak> Essentially there are two steps
<rbasak> 1) prepare the packaging (you can do this in a PPA)
<rbasak> 2) Make it official, which requires an audit from a suitably approved Ubuntu developer
<rbasak> I'm suggesting that you can do 1 before worrying about 2.
<rbasak> You'd need to do 1 anyway
<linuxr> rbasak, okay, I see
<adrian_1908> Anyone here have experience with Ubuntu on the Acer C720? The device freezes on me after a few minutes in Ubuntu. It seems to run fine (not overwhelmed) up to that point.
<franzo> Hello
<franzo> I have a problem on my desktop pc. It's been some day that I am trying to boot my pc with ubuntu and it get stuck with a black screen before starting the OS.
<adrian_1908> franzo: Has it been working for a while before, or is it a new installation?
<franzo> Btw it is not a thing that always happens
<franzo> It is now working, I just reset the pc with the power on button on my case
<franzo> but sometimes I have this issue
<franzo> so to get it work I must restart the pc manually
<ryuo> franzo: are you using the latest bios?
<franzo> This is an old machine from 2009.. I think an Asus motherboard P5gM-41 or something like that
<franzo> I am actually using this pc with dual boot with windows 10
<viniciusb> Hello everyone! How yall doing?
<ryuo> franzo: i see. sounds like a hardware problem or the kernel not working around an issue.
<franzo> I noticed that this issue started when, After I power off my pc, I press the power button on the back of the case
<ryuo> adrian_1908: what version of Ubuntu? if it's not a hardware flaw, then it's probably a platform specific issue.
<franzo> The next time I start my pc I get this black screen with njothing to do. I restart and it boots normally.
<franzo> I am using ubuntu 19.10
<franzo> 🤔️
<MikeRL> Hello. Running Ubuntu 19.10. Wondering if there's a way to see if a manually installed driver is working. Specifically Intel Wifi drivers. I downloaded the archive from Intel's site and followed the readme file.
<tomreyn> franzo: journalctl -b | grep DMI:     reports what?
<franzo> https://paste.gnome.org/p33br0pbx
<franzo> This is the outcome
<franzo> sounds like there is a problem with my radeon?
<tomreyn> franzo: so that's the latest bios available for this board, indeed. and it's a really old board, too.
<franzo> Yep. I said that my pc is old.. at least 2009
<ryuo> franzo: well, this normally speaks of a hardware issue or quirk.
<adrian_1908> ryuo: 19.10, but I think I'll try 18.04 now. Could a newer kernel actually introduce such an issue, or is that unlikely? I ran Xubuntu 18.04 on it in the past, but didn't touch the device for a year or so. That will be my third option if vanilla Ubuntu doesn't work.
<franzo> But I started to have this issue recently, not when I installed the OS
<adrian_1908> btw, is the casper-rw partition on a live USB a new thing? Does it record what happens during a live session?
<ryuo> adrian_1908: kernels sometimes have regressions.
<ryuo> adrian_1908: but this isn't a core based CPU that i can tell... the atom ones were notorious for requiring a lot of workarounds to avoid issues like freezing.
<ryuo> adrian_1908: maybe the cstates are flawed. one thing to try is messing with cstate settings. if that resolves the problem then you're on to something.
<franzo> Tomreyn: is there something I can do? Did you read what I paste?
<ryuo> adrian_1908: err i mean, it isn't an atom based one.
<franzo> Tomreyn: this string: nov 19 11:43:46 franzo-System /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[896]: (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section
<tomreyn> franzo: i read what you pasted, and i agree it's likely a hardware / firmware issue. also a hardware platform that is out of support.
<franzo> it's like it does not recognise no monitor. But I am actually using the VGA port
<tomreyn> HDMI is not VGA
<franzo> Yeah I know
<adrian_1908> ryuo: Yeah, since it seems to freeze after a certain period, cstates could be involved. I'll try the 18.04 ISO now and report back, thanks.
<ryuo> adrian_1908: i'd start by disabling cstates entirely to see if it freezes or not.
<franzo> Tomreyn: that's strange because maybe it was stuck because it expected to find a monitor connected on the HDMI port?
<MikeRL> Probably should reboot to reload wifi drivers.
<ryuo> franzo: what have you been using this for?
<tomreyn> franzo: the graphics card driver is just reporting that there is nothing connected to HDMI, i don't see an issue there.
<ryuo> franzo: depending on what you need, you can find used PCs for relatively low prices...
<xSlendiX> hello everyone, im having a problem with installing a kernel module. safe boot is disabled. this is the command i run:
<xSlendiX> root@moment:~# modprobe binder_linux
<xSlendiX> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'binder_linux': Operation not permitted
<xSlendiX> any ideas on solving it?
<ryuo> xSlendiX: is it a container?
<xSlendiX> no
<ryuo> well, it means you're not allowed to.
<tomreyn> is it ubuntu and a supported ubuntu kernel?
<xSlendiX> is a laptop running 19.04
<ryuo> as to why i'm not sure.
<ryuo> containers can't load kernel modules (security feature)
<adrian_1908> ryuo: I can meddle with cstates from the OS, right? Cause my Netbook uses "Seabios" and I don't think I can toggle anything there on boot (might be wrong)
<ryuo> adrian_1908: it's a kernel boot option.
<xSlendiX> im not running it in a container
<ryuo> adrian_1908: so yes.
<lordcirth> xSlendiX, What do you need
<xSlendiX> is installe don my hard dtive
<lordcirth> *binder_linux for ?
<xSlendiX> for anbox
<xSlendiX> i did what they said:
<xSlendiX> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:morphis/anbox-support
<xSlendiX> $ sudo apt update
<xSlendiX> $ sudo apt install linux-headers-generic anbox-modules-dkms
<xSlendiX> then
<xSlendiX> $ sudo modprobe ashmem_linux
<xSlendiX> $ sudo modprobe binder_linux
<tomreyn> !paste | xSlendiX
<ubottu> xSlendiX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordcirth> xSlendiX, can you do 'modprobe ashmem_linux' ?
<ryuo> is there a standard ubuntu feature that blocks modprobe?
<ryuo> i can't recall any.
<lordcirth> I think other errors can show up as "Operation not permitted" when that's not quite the true problem
<franzo> ryuo: this pc is not used for production.. is just a media center and a database for my files that are located in my windows partition
<xSlendiX> this is the main problem i think
<lordcirth> xSlendiX, you were quieted there, so we may have missed some of your messages.  Does 'modprobe ashmem_linux' return without errors? Can you 'lsmod | grep ashmem' ?
<xSlendiX> yes it returns with no errors
<lordcirth> xSlendiX, and lsmod?
<xSlendiX> yes it returns with no errors
<lordcirth> xSlendiX, but does it print anything?
<xSlendiX> https://imgur.com/Tqgi6Ng - my chat history
<xSlendiX> yes
<xSlendiX> it does print
<xSlendiX> ashmem_linux           16384  0
<ioria> xSlendiX, what's your kernel ?
<xSlendiX> sec
<lordcirth> xSlendiX, Ok. Well, this is a third-party PPA, and the problem is not obvious, so you should probably get support from the Anbox community.
<xSlendiX> 5.0.0-36-generic
<xSlendiX> it worked before
<xSlendiX> on another machine
<lordcirth> !oneline | xSlendiX
<ubottu> xSlendiX: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<xSlendiX> ok sorry im used to other chats
<explore> hey may i ask if it's possible to set up static ip on Ubuntu Desktop but via command line?
<franzo> Ryuo: So I just give up and see if this get worse?
<ioria> xSlendiX, i can suggest two things; a kernel upgrade (like 5.3) or sign anyway the module (https://gist.github.com/dop3j0e/2a9e2dddca982c4f679552fc1ebb18df) also if SB is disabled
<xSlendiX> i have applied the one time run script and now im gonna reboot
<xSlendiX> rebooted
<xSlendiX> i didnt even need to sign it what
<Elliria> Hey there, I use dpkg -s examplepackagename | grep "Maintainer" to get the contact information of the maintainer of a package, but I've been told that doesn't always work. Does anyone know of other commands that can display the maintainer?
<pragmaticenigma> Elliria: It doesn't always work because not all packages have the field populated
<MikeRL> Sorry I took so long. Got distracted. Anyhow, I've tried terminal commands to check if the Intel Driver from the site is actually being used. Additional drivers reports nothing is being used. How can I check to see if it's enabled and also enable it if it's not?
<pragmaticenigma> Elliria: If it is comming from Ubuntu repositories, typically they will either have Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> or Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com> depending on which repositories the package is found in.
<Elliria> Ah, okay. If that's the only reason, then that command should be fine.
<MikeRL> By the way, if I click "Continue using a manually installed driver", there's no apply button despite being able to select the radio button.
<Elliria> So should I do a grep for "Ubuntu Core Developers" and "Ubuntu MOTU Developers" as well to capture those?
<pragmaticenigma> Elliria: This would be better discussed in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Elliria> Okay, thanks.
<adrian_1908> Was there a freenode server issue a few minutes ago?
<dax> no
<adrian_1908> Ok, thanks. Timed out here but my connection was fine.
<SleepyHollow> Hi guys, I'm having a bit of a problem when installing software I posted a image on imgur can anyone help? https://imgur.com/gofoutG
<bprompt> adrian_1908:  not that I know of
<sarnold> SleepyHollow: you'll have to scroll up to see the error message; you'd do better to copy and paste all the text into paste.ubuntu.com
<twobitsprite> any tips on identifying filesystem types on a random LV? I have an image from a system that was decomissioned. it's a disk image with LVM on one partition, but when I try to mount it, I get "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock"
<sarnold> twobitsprite: file can probably report what it is
<twobitsprite> sarnold: /dev/dm-2: block special (253/2)
<twobitsprite> (already tried that :P)
<TJ-> twobitsprite: "file -s ..."
<sarnold> twobitsprite: hah dang that's not so useful; try dd if=/dev/dm-2 of=- bs=1024 count=4 | file -
<sarnold> hahaha
<twobitsprite> /dev/dm-2: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=ae29f138-05ce-4f68-95d9-24fe6fb56bed (extents) (64bit) (large files) (huge files)
<twobitsprite> but I have ext4 on my root partition, so I assume I should be able to mount ext3
<twobitsprite> ext4*
<TJ-> twobitsprite: "sudo mkdir /mnt/test; sudo mount /dev/dm-2 /mnt/test; sudo ls -latr /mnt/test"
<adrian_1908> Alright, so Xubuntu (18.04 & 19.10) doesn't hang up my Acer C720, where as Ubuntu (18.04 & 19.10) does. Weird! I gotta go now, should I file a bug report?
<SleepyHollow> sarnold ok thank you ill do that :)
<TJ-> adrian_1908: possibly due to GPU acceleration and compositiing
<twobitsprite> TJ-: I've tried mounting it... I did, basically, mkdir /mnt/foo; mount /dev/dm-2 /mnt/foo # and I get mount: /mnt/foo: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<adrian_1908> TJ-: It hangs after maybe 2-3 minutes, wouldn't that exclude that?
<TJ-> twobitsprite: ahhhh... check kernel log for a clue: "journalctl -k -e"
<twobitsprite> this image is from a clean shutdown... I just tried fsck.ext4 on it and it finds "Superblock has an invalid journal"
<sarnold> adrian_1908: it's often worth filing a bug report; nothing may come of it, but nothing will come of a bug report that's not filed
<TJ-> adrian_1908: depends... as always!
<adrian_1908> Ok, well gotta go now will revisit the problem tomorrow. Bye guys!
<TJ-> twobitsprite: sounds like it might have been damaged. There are special ext* mount options to ignore the journal
<twobitsprite> TJ-: EXT4-fs (dm-2): no journal found
<twobitsprite> this is an AWS instance image. I'm trying to recover an EC2 instance which ran out of disk space on it's data volume
<twobitsprite> so, I shut down the instance, snapshotted the data volume, created a volume from the snapshot, now I'm trying to mount it from a new instance
<SleepyHollow> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s4YwsbPHcd/
<twobitsprite> not sure how it would have been damaged
<TJ-> twobitsprite: see "man ext4" and in the ext3 options the "norecover/noload" options
<sarnold> SleepyHollow: try sudo fuser -v -k /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<twobitsprite> TJ-: # mount -onorecovery /dev/dm-2 /mnt/foo
<twobitsprite> mount: /mnt/foo: mount(2) system call failed: Structure needs cleaning.
<twobitsprite> TJ-: I really do appreciate the help, I feel like we're getting somewhere
<TJ-> twobitsprite: so retry a fsck ?
<twobitsprite> TJ-: what options do you recommend for the fsck? -y? -f?
<TJ-> twobitsprite: non-destructive to begin with just to see if it can detect what is wrong
<twobitsprite> TJ-:  I did fsck.ext4 -y /dev/dm-2, and it marked it clean, I was able to mount it, but all it has is an empty lost+found directory :(
<sarnold> :(
<TJ-> twobitsprite: you check with "ls -a" to show dot files/dirs ?
<twobitsprite> /mnt/foo# ls -a
<twobitsprite> .  ..  lost+found
<TJ-> twobitsprite: also check the block usage with "df /dev/dm-2"  --- and what did "dumpe2fs -h /dev/dm-2" report previously in terms of blocked used
<twobitsprite> this might be a problem: Root inode is not a directory.  Clear? yes
<TJ-> twobitsprite: ouch!
<KazDax> when you install ubuntu ..does it download stuff from online ?
<KazDax> because i thought the 2 gig iso would be all i needed
<lordcirth> KazDax, depends, the default installer has a checkbox to install updates during install
<KazDax> maybe i choose to do the full install
<twobitsprite> Filesystem                      1K-blocks  Used Available Use% Mounted on
<twobitsprite> /dev/mapper/docker-docker--pool  10255636 36876   9678088   1% /mnt/foo
<KazDax> perhaps that what i choose for as default
<KazDax> maybe thats why its taking time
<sarnold> twobitsprite: ouch :(
<KazDax> but it keeps telling its retriving files
<TJ-> twobitsprite: at this point I'd return to the original snapshot before the FS fix, and run photorec on /dev/dm-2
<lordcirth> Probably. I believe it's checked by default if it detects a connection.
<KazDax> so i think that is what is happening
<twobitsprite> how did this happen? the disk was full in the instance, but when I shut it down and clone the volume, it has nothing on it?
<KazDax> ya
<TJ-> twobitsprite: this was part of a pool? was it a thin pool ?
<sarnold> KazDax: yeh I believe it does download updates if it can, so you're more likely to come up on first boot with security fixes already installed
<KazDax> cool
<sarnold> twobitsprite: I believe you emptied it with "Root inode is not a directory.  Clear? yes
<twobitsprite> it's whatever AWS/EC2 does when you create an instance with an extra data volume...
<twobitsprite> sarnold: I mean, I know what that means, I'm just saying, that's what fsck did... the question is, why did it not find a directory in the root inode?
<lordcirth> Probably because the root inode was corrupted
<twobitsprite> no shit :P
<sarnold> twobitsprite: yeah, that's a good question :( do you stil lhave a snapshot? debugfs may be able to help you figure out what happened
<twobitsprite> but why? it was a healthy instance, gracefully shut down and cloned...
<TJ-> twobitsprite: check the origin, but I suspect you'd need to make the snapshot with "lvcreate .... -type thin --thinpool <new> <origin> "
<twobitsprite> sarnold: I'm working from the snapshot
<SleepyHollow> sarnold: well now im able to install software, thank you and do you know what happened?
<TJ-> twobitsprite: assuming the origin is an LV in a  thin pool
<twobitsprite> TJ-: all I have now is the snapshot created by AWS... as in, from the web console, I selected the volume after the instance was shut down and created a snapshot from there
<twobitsprite> the original instance had 2 volumes, an 8GB root volume with no LVM, and a 20GB data volume mounted to /var with LVM
<TJ-> twobitsprite: hmmm! not sure how you can progress then. maybe aim testdisk at the raw image after de-activating the VG itself
<sarnold> SleepyHollow: sorry, not a clue :( I've never seen that one before
<TJ-> twobitsprite: as in, unmount, then "vgchange -an docker"
<twobitsprite> TJ-: ok, I'll set up a new volume from the snapshot and try photorec and testdisk on it
<twobitsprite> bbiab
<SleepyHollow> sarnold: well thank you and its happened to me before and I couldn't figure it out ended up just wiping and reinstalling. I'm going to save that command so know i know what to do. Thank you so much!
<sarnold> SleepyHollow: yikes. next time it happens it's worth filing a bug report before fixing it ;)
<sarnold> since the SO post I found that on was freom seven years back I figured it was a mostly solved old problem
<SleepyHollow> sarnold: ill do that :)
<SleepyHollow> sarnold: thanks aging. :)  have to go,
<sarnold> see ya :)
<TJ-> twobitsprite: re my theory about it being a thin pool, if the origin was, then this applies (see 'man lvmthin' for more detail): Blocks  in a standard LV are allocated (during creation) from the Volume Group (VG), but blocks in a thin LV are allocated (during use)
<TJ->        from a special "thin pool LV".  The thin pool LV contains blocks of physical storage, and blocks in thin LVs just reference  blocks  in
<TJ->        the thin pool LV.
<twobitsprite> TJ-: ok, I'm running testdisk deepsearch on a new volume from the snapshot... looks like it might take a while... in the meantime, the main data I'm looking to recover is a docker volume... any idea if testdisk or some other tool would be good at finding that?
<twobitsprite> TJ-: interesting... what does that mean in terms of recovery thought? seems like it should still be able to see the blocks, right?
<TJ-> twobitsprite: the 'docker volume' being an LVM LV with a file-system in presumably?
<TJ-> twobitsprite: well as I said, if when creating the snapshot the command didn't use the thinpool options then it might not copy the correct blocks into the snapshot
<TJ-> twobitsprite: the problem with GUIs
<twobitsprite> ugh.......
<twobitsprite> and this is all default stuff for AWS ECS.... I didn't even set up the LV :(
<twobitsprite> you'd think it would know how to snapshot the LV it created for me
<twobitsprite> sorry /rant
<TJ-> twobitsprite: this is only a hypothesis for now, we don't know for sure
<twobitsprite> I'm using testdisk to clone the partition to a dd file, so I can use the filesystem utils... hopefully that finds something
<twobitsprite> brb
<small-data> Is there any way to know if or when the latest version of Thunderbird will be available in the repository?
<lordcirth> !latest | small-data
<ubottu> small-data: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lordcirth> 20.04 will probably have it
<small-data> There is what I would call a high-impact bug in v60. New Gmail accounts cannot be set up.
<OerHeks> thunderbird latest is available as snap?
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/thunderbird
<OerHeks> v 68.1.1
<OerHeks> oh, typo, .2.2
<ioria> small-data, 68 it's in proposed if you know what you're doing
<small-data> OK, TYVM
<muhaha> anyone uses microk8s? how to add insecure registries to crio ?
<ash_worksi> what's a good channel to ask questions about gnu parallel?
<sarnold> ash_worksi: there's probably no perfect place to ask, might as well try here
<ash_worksi> I am curling a bunch of domains to see if they are curlable. My function is called `uncurlable`; I want to end up with two things: (A) a bash array with uncurlable domains and (B) a file containing the verbose curl output.
<ash_worksi> right now my function is `uncurlable(){ time (curl -svI --max-time 5 "$1" || curl -svI --max-time 5 "https://$1") 1>&2 || echo "$1"; }`
<rypervenche> You could add -L to make it automatically redirect, so no need to specify the https. Not your question though.
<ash_worksi> rypervenche: no, it's not for a rediret
<ash_worksi> rediret*
<ash_worksi> ugh
<ash_worksi> redirect*
<ash_worksi> the logic in plain english is: test 80, can't do that? test 443
<ash_worksi> the question is not whether I get a comprehensible response, it's whether I get ANY response
<ash_worksi> it's basically the opposite of --fail-early
<ash_worksi> it's like --succeed-early
<ash_worksi> anyway, the other parameter here is parallel's --tagstring {}: gives my very nice output and would make a log searchable
<ash_worksi> ie `grep 'timeout' log` would have all domains I tested that timed out
<ash_worksi> or timed out"
<ash_worksi> whatever
<ash_worksi> the real question is, if I redirect this to a file in my function, is that going to hangup parallel?
<Alexa> Guys, how to make new files inherit folder's permission automatically
<Alexa> ?
<sarnold> ash_worksi: redirecting to *files* ought to work fine, but redirecting to *a file* is bound to lead to interleaved outputs
<Alexa> For example, the directory is 775, but the file created is 755. Why?
<sarnold> Alexa: because files are created with the permissions the application specifies in the open(2) call and subtracting the bits specified in the process umask(2)
<rypervenche> Alexa: That is because of your user's (or the process's) umask.
<Alexa> www-data creates file
<ash_worksi> sarnold: I'm actually not concerned about the order; since that's not guarenteed by parallel anyway unless I use `--result log.tsv` which seems to write data into positions based on sequence number
<OerHeks> Alexa, normally one would add the user member of www-data
<Alexa> my user is added.
<Alexa> in the www-data group
<Alexa> any new file made by my php has permission 755
<Alexa> and then in my file browser I have the lock symbol on new file
<Alexa> until I manually change its permission to 775
<Alexa> OerHeks, sudo setfacl -Rdm g:www-data:rx html
<Alexa> this did the thing ;)
<peter22222> hi folks... how can i add any guest-session-user permanently to a certain group?
<sarnold> hmm I can't spot that username in the debian code search https://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=guest-session-user
<sarnold> is it provided by a package that's modified for ubuntu? or only in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> peter22222, sure, read the whole wiki .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession#Add_guest_to_additional_user_group
<peter22222> aaah thank you 0erHerks !! :-)
<twobitsprite> Alexa, play the scoopy doo theme song
<twobitsprite> *duck*
<EldonMcGuinness> Anyone know if there is a way to hide join/part in polari?
<mahavishvarupa> I installed Ubuntu via the server iso and then installed Kubuntu-desktop.  What is the default network connection manager?  I need to disable it so I can use NetworkManager
<sarnold> mahavishvarupa: I think it's as easy as changing the netplan renderer from systemd-networkd to networkmanager https://netplan.io/
<mahavishvarupa> sarnold: thanks a lot. Ubuntu uses netplan does it??
<sarnold> mahavishvarupa: newer releases do, yes
<mahavishvarupa> I installed 19.10.  Thanks for your help sarnold.
<zogommog> uhhh I've been fighting with a deploy script for hours, only to find someone else with the same exact error saying the SNAP version of Terraform was the problem!!
<Brisingre> Hello! I'm looking for some help with mdadm, can anybody in here give me some pointers?
<kyle__> Trying here since kernenewbies is dead...
<kyle__> When you get a general protection fault, what do the ip and sp portions of the error mean?
<kyle__> Nov 19 09:22:20 leela kernel: [46702.975859] traps: remmina[13282] general protection fault ip:7f5d9db6cca3 sp:7ffeb74e9800 error:0 in ld-2.27.so[7f5d9db60000+27000]
<gp> How can I extract a xar archive on ubuntu 18.04?
#ubuntu 2019-11-20
<sarnold> gp: bsdtar can do it https://github.com/libarchive/libarchive/wiki/LibarchiveFormats
<aleksandrdvorkin> can somebody help me i am trying to setup the Zen Cart at this link https://websiteforstudents.com/install-zen-cart-on-ubuntu-17-04-17-10-with-apache2-mariadb-and-php-support
<gp> sarnold: Thanks
<OerHeks> more recent  howto .. https://hostadvice.com/how-to/how-to-install-and-configure-zen-cart-on-an-ubuntu-18-04-vps-or-dedicated-server/
<OerHeks> your url should be altered to php7.2 ..
<OerHeks> !info php7.2 bionic
<ubottu> php7.2 (source: php7.2): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.2.24-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 86 kB
<renata444> Hey since the 19.10 upgrade. I lost the ability to control my volume, in XUBUNTU and its xfce. The controls on my keyboard activate the animation for wolume which moves up and down but the sound is unchanged. Same with using mouse to click speaker. I have to go into the audio mixer_> Output and click "set as fallback" check arrow on my device.
<renata444> System is not remembering that setting either and goes away when I reboot. I do not know enough about Linux to solve this. Please point me in the direction
<sarnold> renata444: if you don't get any answers here you may wish to try in #xubuntu too
<Ascavasaion> Any idea why PCManFM closes (crashes?) when I unmount a device?
<sarnold> if you run it from a terminal do you see any error messages printed when it dies?
<aleksandrdvorkin> OerHerks thanks actually helped me get by the Database setup not allowing acces to Mysql
<KazDax> I am trying to install ubuntu in virtual box but i am having no luck ...It crashes right after the formating scene
<KazDax> right now its showing me a blank screen right after i choose to format and install the ubuntu
<compdoc> I havent used vb in a long time, but how much ram are you giving?
<KazDax> 2 gig i believe
<KazDax> its now saying error failed to send host log message
<compdoc> do you ahve a choice of type of video hardware?
<KazDax> let me check
<KazDax> this is a new device ..it is a alienware
<KazDax> but ususally i never have luck running ubuntu under virtual box on any system
<compdoc> I mean for the guest
<compdoc> its the newest version of vb?
<KazDax> yes
<KazDax> its now saying out fo memory
<KazDax> maybe i havnt given 2 gigs
<KazDax> let me check
<KazDax> i have given 1 gig
<KazDax> display is given 16 mb
<KazDax> i think that might be a problem
<KazDax> graphic controller is called VMSVGA
<sarnold> KazDax: try giving closer to three gigs; I think there's a snapd issue that caused it to use somnewhere around 2.5 gigs ram during install
<KazDax> now it just hows me a blank screen..when i on the vm
<KazDax> hold on a sec
<shadoxx_> Hey, anyone have experience with LVM volumes on an ISCSI target on Ubuntu 18.04 server on kernel 5.0.0-32?
<shadoxx_> Systemd 237 I believe. ISCSI pv refuses to come back up after a reboot. seems like a common issue with no resolution online. i'm starting to wonder if I set the initial pv/lvm incorrectly
<shadoxx_> I did a pvcreate on the raw iscsi lun, with just a simple gpt partition table.
<shadoxx_> Should I throw the pv in a huge partition? Though it was my understanding physical volumes can be on raw LUNs
<shadoxx_> and this is a 36TB LUN
<shadoxx_> i can't even get pvscan pvchange lvchange to recognize the pv exists. but if i go through the creation process again with all default vaules, everything shows up and the data is there
<shadoxx_> i would consider myself an expert user, but wow. this has me hitting a wall.
<KazDax> its working now
<KazDax> so some system process takes more than 2.5 of ram to install the ubuntu ?
<KazDax> i also up the ram provided to the vm gpu ..so i dont know which one solved the problem
<sarnold> KazDax: yeah, I think it's part of snapd's first boot steps
<fleabeard> hello friends, is there any software available for ubuntu that allows me to plot a network? I usually do so in Visio or Cisco Packet Tracer in Windows,but wondered if anything exists for ubuntu that could meet this need?
<sarnold> fleabeard: almost too many choices; dia and xfig are ancient, if we still package them at all.. inkscape is much newer and probably nicer but I don't know how well it does for diagram kind of things
<sarnold> dot and graphviz and various latex graphing packages may be easier to do programmatically
<fleabeard> hey thanks, that gives me a starting point at least :)
<flog> I always find visio bulky to create network diagrams.
<fleabeard> yeah,it really is!
<flog> Creating diagrams from spread sheets/lits would be awesome.
<flog> sarnold: thank for the tips
<sarnold> flog :)
<sarnold> my pleasure
<flog> Even though its not strictly ubuntu related.
<bryguypgh> I just did "mv /olddrive/myfiles ~/" but I forgot I had a symlink from ~/myfiles to /olddrive/myfiles. Now the original dir seems to be gone
<bryguypgh> am i screwed or can this be undone?
<bryguypgh> surprised that it silently let me write them out of existence
<renata444> Hey since the 19.10 upgrade. I lost the ability to control my volume, in XUBUNTU and its xfce. The controls on my keyboard activate the animation for wolume which moves up and down but the sound is unchanged. Same with using mouse to click speaker. I have to go into the audio mixer_> Output and click "set as fallback" check arrow on my device.
<renata444> System is not remembering that setting either and goes away when I reboot. I do not know enough about Linux to solve this. Please point me in the direction
<renata444> its like the system does not remember which audio device is default so it assigns none.
<renata444> Im assuming there is a file, where I can edit and set my line out s he default audio
<warsoul> whats the correct command to update?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<cluelessperson> okay, wth
<cluelessperson> I'm randomly getting these events
<cluelessperson> Nov 19 20:19:41 ztab acpid: completed netlink event "ibm/hotkey LEN0268:00 00000080 00001311"
<cluelessperson> just started today.
<bionicpup64_1518> HELP have to install in safe mode then when done wont load
<tomreyn> bionicpup64_1518: do you have any more details, such as what you'Re installing, and what you're installing it on?
<bionicpup64_1518> ubuntu 19 on dell alienware 51m
<bionicpup64_1518> with rtx2080
<tomreyn> "safe mode" is a windows term, please describe what you're doing as a result of which error messages and / or unexpected situation
<tomreyn> !YY.MM
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<bionicpup64_1518> ubuntu 19.10
<bionicpup64_1518> ubuntu 18.04 wont even load for me
<tomreyn> is windows still installed? you should ensure you run the latest bios first of all
<bionicpup64_1518> just tring to install it
<bionicpup64_1518> i do
<bionicpup64_1518> and i have
<tomreyn> very well. so what happens when you boot the 19.10 desktop (i assume?) installer normally?
<bionicpup64_1518> no wont install normal
<bionicpup64_1518> have to pick safe video mode something like that
<bionicpup64_1518> it loads installs
<tomreyn> okay, so i assume you're saying you get no graphical output when you boot normally
<bionicpup64_1518> then when i have top reboot screen dont work at all have weird lines thru it
<bionicpup64_1518> yes
<bionicpup64_1518> or it get hung up on the purple screen sometimes
<tomreyn> so you did an installation in failsafe graphics mode, but you're saying the system won't boot afterwards? did the installation ducceed without errors, though?
<bionicpup64_1518> no errors
<bionicpup64_1518> nothing
<bionicpup64_1518> thats why i am stumped
<tomreyn> during installation or during boot?
<bionicpup64_1518> durning boot
<bionicpup64_1518> and install
<bionicpup64_1518> nothing
<tomreyn> does grub menu show when you hit escape repeatedly during boot?
<bionicpup64_1518> never tried that
<bionicpup64_1518> still kinda new to geting linux on my pc and learning it
<tomreyn> it would give you access to the recovery menu, so you may want to try this now.
<bionicpup64_1518> ok will try
<bionicpup64_1518> ty
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> see this link for more info
<tomreyn> oh and look for an ethernet wire already, you'll likely need it initially.
<flog> Got two usb-sticks connected to my machine but none of them are detected. sudo fdisk -l wont show them.
<EdFletcherT137> flog: what does `sudo lsusb` show?
<flog> Nothing to do with usb-sticks unfortunately
<EdFletcherT137> flog: nothing in dmesg either?
<EdFletcherT137> or syslog?
<flog> Hav enot tried mounting usbdrives previously. Installed jmtpfs and mtp-tools to transfere files from my android phone.
<flog> But when that did not work i was gonna transfer on usb stick instead. but now they dont list either.
<flog> Should ubuntu automount usb-drives?
<bagira> yep
<blue1> pm -- yes they should auto-mount -- sometimes it doesn't get the interrupt, and you have to remove and try again.
<blue1> This may/may not help:  http://www.pkill-9.com/mount-usb-micro-sd-card-linux-automount/
<flog> I was thinking jmptfs messed with somethnig
<tiox> So right fun fact, at least for Ubuntu MATE; if you used symlinks for the big five home directories handled usually by XDG and reinstall the system their directory-specific icons are not preserved in the process, so you'd have to sign out, go into a TTY to delete the links, remake the directories, reassign via XDG the directories, sign in to confirm the icons are restored, then sign out, delete directories, re-make the links and then the
<tiox>  links will have the usual icons in your home.
<tiox> Kinda dumb but that's a thing.
<Fudge> hi, just plugged in hp wireless keyboard and am not sure how to reverse function keys so they perform as f1-12 without fn key being used. any advice?
<linuxperia> Hi all. I need to install AMD Vega 64 GPU Driver for Ubuntu 19.10 but AMD only Provides Driver for 18.04. How can i install the AMD Vega 64 GPU Driver on my Ubuntu 19.10 from official Repository ? Which packages need to be Installed ?
<AugustusCaesar24> how do you guys get ready for an update
<AugustusCaesar24> i have nginx and ufw
<AugustusCaesar24> i told ufw to only allow from my ip address
<AugustusCaesar24> do i have to tell nginx too?
<rory> AugustusCaesar24: ufw controls traffic that will reach your PC, before it gets to nginx. There is no practical need to do both, apart from security through layers.
<rory> AugustusCaesar24: not sure what your question is about an update.
<AugustusCaesar24> if youre going to update your project do you block the other ips while updating or do you just do git pull and update?
<AugustusCaesar24> are there any steps i should take while im updating and testing the website while someone else might also be on the website
<bagira> AugustusCaesar24: what some folks do if they've built an HA solution is a blue/green deployment, where they deploy to one node after pulling it out of rotation, test there, and if it passes, start swapping out with the others
<AugustusCaesar24> i only have one server though and i think only one node
<sveinse> I'm trying to get my external DP screen working from a Lenovo P51 dock on 19.10. This works with 18.04, and I remember I had to tweak some configs to set it up. However I've forgotten what I did. Any pointers to what I can do?
<AugustusCaesar24> i was thinking about stopping everyone else from getting to the website except me and test and then put it back up
<sveinse> One notable difference is that gnome screen settings does not show more than one monitor. It shows two in 18.04
<bagira> AugustusCaesar24: sure.  you could also have your deployment system turn access off for everyone but it, run some automated tests (python.requests) and verify everything's working, then fix the access to open again
<bagira> cuts down on time
<AugustusCaesar24> gotcha
<bagira> AugustusCaesar24: you really should develop local, test in a non-produciton environment, and then promote to production when it's in good shape, at the very least though
<AugustusCaesar24> would i then only open 443 and 80 and 80/tcp and 443/tcp for me and close the rest right?
<AugustusCaesar24> yeah thats what im doing currently
<bagira> 80/443 is your standard http ports.  i didn't build your app, you did, only you know what ports you need
<AugustusCaesar24> im learning currently so chances are im thinking too much or something
<AugustusCaesar24> i think if i just git pull and restart nginx it should work correctly
<bagira> git is not a deployment component
<bagira> never use a pull deployment method
<bagira> push, push, push
<bagira> what you use to deploy to your lower environment should be what you use to deploy to production
<bagira> otherwise your deployments are not consistent
<bagira> between environments
<AugustusCaesar24> should i not be using git to deploy to production?
<bagira> no you should not
<AugustusCaesar24> what should i be using then
<bagira> anything else that involves a "push" instead of a "pull"
<bagira> i recommend jenkins
<AugustusCaesar24> thank you ill check it out
<bagira> AugustusCaesar24: you can save alot of time if you have your jenkins host watch your repo for pushes to master to automatically kick off a deployment to your lower environment, and then also watch your "PRODUCTION" branch for merges to push to your production environment
<bagira> then you can test in lower, merge to production branch to kick off the production deployment
<AugustusCaesar24> thats genius!
<sveinse> hmm, for some reason xorg on 19.10 is unable to detect my DP monitor, while 18.04 does. Am I missing some components?
<AugustusCaesar24> respect to you young sir
<AugustusCaesar24> jenkins is cool!
<AugustusCaesar24> thats very smart
<bagira> it stops being cool the moment you get paid to use it
<AugustusCaesar24> im currently just doing everything by hand
<AugustusCaesar24> yeah youre right
<AugustusCaesar24> im currently not on a job so everything is still cool and fun for me
<AugustusCaesar24> i think once i start getting paid for it the fun will go away
<bagira> i might recommend after you get a crude deployment job created for each environment that you then rewrite them to package your application using your target server's built in package manager format.  ubuntu is deb.
<bagira> and then store the deb in a repository that those servers have access to
<bagira> then you can use a configuration management tool like ansible to update, much cleaner
<AugustusCaesar24> bagira thank you for telling me about jenkins
<AugustusCaesar24> im gonna learn about it
<bagira> np
<sveinse> I have to give up for now and revert to 18.04 :( I have too much to do to struggle with display and gfx settings right now. I'll have to look at this later
<bagira> what have you tried?
<bagira> I believe AMD has a generic blob for those chipsets sveinse
<sveinse> I've looked at the xorg logs to see if it at all detect my external screen. But it doesn't so I'm not sure what to do next
<Ben64> i'd suggest sticking with LTS releases anyway
<Ben64> but the xorg logs wouldn't necessarily be the right place to look for it
<sveinse> I'm running nvidia drivers and prime-select tells me that it is using nvidia. Running nvidia was the solution to get 18.04 up IIRC
<bagira> I'm sorry did you say you're running nvidia drivers for your AMD card?  O_0 I must be tired
<sveinse> Who started talking about amd?
<sveinse> so, yeah, you're probably tired :D
<bagira> i have no idea why i thought you said you had an AMD card now.  please disregard.
<sveinse> np
<linuxperia> Hi all. I need to install AMD Vega 64 GPU Driver for Ubuntu 19.10 Server but AMD only Provides Driver for 18.04. How can i install the AMD Vega 64 GPU Driver on my Ubuntu 19.10 Server from official Repository ?
<Ben64> linuxperia: those should be in the kernel now i'd think
<bagira> there it is
<linuxperia> Ben64: bagira: hmmm but when i do clinfo my card is not displayed. maybe somehow i removed it becouse when i first installed ubuntu it shoed the card now not anymore
<linuxperia> strange. i just maked a query with clinfo but this time using sudo and it show my gpu card details now ! however why do i need to execute it as sudo ? all programms that need access the dies will need sudo access to for the gpu this is bad.
<lotuspsychje> linuxperia: some commands need sudo, to show full info
<linuxperia> ahh i found out what the problem is. when i dont use ssh then everything works. but when i use ssh and execute clinfo then it does not work. hmm some recomend that i use display export DISPLAY=:0
<Apachez> it seems that google chrome and chromium casuses these logs:  "gnome-shell[1824]: [7040:1:1120/110852.723234:ERROR:child_process_sandbox_support_impl_linux.cc(81)] FontService unique font name matching request did not receive a response."  any hint on how to fix it (googling this doesnt really help because this is included in many logdumps)?
<bagira> Apachez: https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/content/child/child_process_sandbox_support_impl_linux.cc
<Apachez> so does my ubuntu installation miss something for that to occur?
<Apachez> or is it just that some page requests lets say "Verdana" and that isnt installed?
<bagira> Apachez: no it's a benign error
<Apachez> shitty logging entry too that doesnt tell me WHICH font it think is missing :(
<lotuspsychje> !language | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: you are hurting my feelings
<lalitmee> Anyone has a solution for this issue?  https://askubuntu.com/q/1118446/671649?stw=2
<foophi> hi e1-need to test a laptop that just crashes running any os-can anyone recommend a tool to use from terminal to find hardware issues, it crashes during boot gui load or when alot of demand is put on it lol its old, so alot isnt much =)
<foophi> sorry crashes during ubuntu D.E GUI
<foophi> have booted in the past but crashed later on while loading fire fox and checking for updates
<foophi> i know google yeilds results but would like to use something recent and linux based
<OerHeks> start a live iso and do a memtest86 run for a start? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FaultyHardware
<robertparkerx> how do I use :1,$s/^M//g in vi
<foophi> please help me out re hardware fault testing tools (live cd or terminal
<foophi> OerHeks, thanks i only just saw your reply
<Pricey> robertparkerx: just enter those characters while in command mode.
<Pricey> robertparkerx: Be really careful running commands you don't fully understand though.
<Pricey> robertparkerx: That one looks like it goes to line 1 then replaces some control characters (been messing with windows/unix line endings?) with nothing, so deleting them.
<Pricey> robertparkerx: If you don't know what "command mode" is, then I would recommend a vi tutorial first. (`vi filename`, then type those characters and hit enter, then type `:wq`)
<robertparkerx> ok
<omega_doom> hello. Can anyone help to solve a problem if nvidia opencl device has missed?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I am trying diagnose keypair authentication issues in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<omega_doom> How to check if a video driver is loaded?
<omega_doom> Looks like i cannot access nvidia card.
<BluesKaj> omega_doom,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<omega_doom> BluesKaj: thanks.
<omega_doom> Kernel driver in use: i915
<omega_doom> Kernel driver in use: i915
<omega_doom> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<omega_doom> But opengl apps are crashing.
<BluesKaj> omega_doom,  is this an Optimus equipped hybrid gpu laptop?, seems so
<omega_doom> BluesKaj: Probably, yes.
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<BluesKaj> omega_doom, ^
<OerHeks> maybe it helps to disable onboard intel, nvidia only, in your bios
<KazDax> i am trying to use sudo
<KazDax> i want to install inetsim
<KazDax> how do i properly use sudo so i can do this
<KazDax> echo .....
<KazDax> etc etc
<KazDax> su ?
<BluesKaj> KazDax,  sudo apt install inetsim
<KazDax> it says could not get a lock
<KazDax> /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open
<OerHeks> sofwarecenter open, and now terminal too?
<OerHeks> use 1 instance, please.
<BluesKaj> KazDax,  do you have your package manager open ?
<KazDax> only the terminal is open
<KazDax> no i never opened it since i booted up the machine
<OerHeks> oh, then there are unattended updates running, i guess
<OerHeks> hit the update icon and see
<KazDax> ya
<omega_doom> ubottu: i think i have nvidia-prime installed. I can switch between intel and nvidia. But i have crash if i run an opengl application.
<ubottu> omega_doom: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> that usually runs in the background after booting up
<KazDax> okay i will get the inetsim running...now i know what to do
<KazDax> thanks alot
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<KazDax> how do you setup a static ip address of an ubuntu machine ?
<BluesKaj> KazDax,  there are several tutorials available if you search the 'net
<OerHeks> KazDax, just edit network manager, your connection
<OerHeks> or do this in your router; macfilter i think
<Ben64> best to set it in the router, so it can avoid handing out something that would conflict
<Malgorath> Anyone here ever get 2 nvidia cards(different models) working for 3 monitors? (non SLI)
<OerHeks> Malgorath, you crosspost, and type different info in ##linux, why?
<Malgorath> OerHeks, neither one has conflicting information I just wanted to be more generic in here as most people in here are more on the beginner side
<BluesKaj> Malgorath,  uhm, you're mistaken
<Malgorath> BluesKaj, I'm going from my experience, I have not taken a survey of knowledge here or there
<OerHeks> so, what answers did you get in other channels?
<Malgorath> OerHeks, I was told yes it will work and that's about the gist of it. I have no experience doing this I'm just trying to get my work PC to linux and 3 monitors without using the stupid USB video adapter I have currently.
<Malgorath> OerHeks, ?
<Malgorath> Ah nevermind OerHeks I see your only goal was to be abusive because you feel I shouldn't cross post even though since 1994 when I started on IRC it has never been an issue.
<leftyfb> I've been on IRC since 1993. crossposting has always been frowned upon. On other networks, they would just kick/ban the person.
<westor> any ETA when ubuntu 19.04 will be LTS ?
<leftyfb> westor: that's not how LTS works
<OerHeks> 19.04 is not *LTS*, 9 months support, so that would be januari
<westor> how LTS works then ?
<westor> so the 19.04 will never gonna be LTS ?
<OerHeks> 18.04 is, and next 20.04
<leftyfb> westor: 19.04 will be completely EOL come January. Every 2 years is an LTS release. 14.04, 16.04, 18.04, 20.04
<westor> ah
<westor> got it
<leftyfb> westor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<westor> so 20.04 is in development ?
<leftyfb> westor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<leftyfb> westor: yes
<leftyfb> westor: they just released the development daily images yesterday I think
<OerHeks> !fossa
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<rory> Sounds fiesty.
<lotuspsychje> rory: these days devel versions get updates pushed pretty quickly, alot of 20.04 testers already, in #ubuntu+1 that is
<rory> the next versions seems to open for development very soon after each release. I get the email, but I don't know what it means to be open for development.
<Agneees> good morning
<lotuspsychje> welcome Agneees
<Agneees> I have an issue with firefox on ubuntu 18.04. when I open a lot of tabs (I'd say more than 8), firefox freezes. In this situation, the mouse pointer moves very slowly, but the click doesn't seem to work, the keyboard is unresponsive
<Agneees> So I can't move to a different window, alt+F2 doesn't work. Sometimes after 10 min of efforts I manage to clic on my xterm, and kill firefox, but most of the time, I just end up doing a hard reboot
<maharg101> how much ram have you got Agneees ?
<Agneees> 3.7 Gio
<lotuspsychje> thats a bit on the low side for gnome3 Agneees
<OerHeks> at least more than 2 gb
<OerHeks> it all depends what tabs you open..
<lotuspsychje> 8GB ram and an ssd, very reccomended
<Agneees> Oh. Didn't really know that. I got the laptop, and just ran ubuntu on it ;)
<Agneees> so what version would be recommended without and ssd and with only 3.8 Gb?
<lotuspsychje> Agneees: there some things you can do to tweak gnome though..install preload, haveged,bleachbit, tweak startup items, tweak systemd services, disable animations
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | Agneees
<ubottu> Agneees: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<compdoc> I like ubuntu mate
<lotuspsychje> Agneees: just not kubuntu with 4gb ram
<KazDax> ya mate i like ubuntu too :P
<compdoc> funny
<Agneees> wow. I think I started in the linux world with Feisty Fox. Then moved on to arch, and got a windows touchscreen, so I didn't tweak that. I didn't realize the number of flavors had raised that much!! I remember having only ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu !!
<KazDax> are touch screens really useful for a debugger and disassembler
<KazDax> i mean would it help a reverser to get a touch screen
<KazDax> i see it would be cool to make break points by touching code but that might not be the fastest way
<KazDax> just sayin
<Agneees> I thought I was going to use it as a tablet lol, I totally didn't! it was one of those flip screens
<KazDax> ahh i see
<friendlyguy> hi there! i am struggeling with some trivial problem here: name resolution. the system is using netplan and on the shell everything works fine. a tool that is supposed to send smtp fails to resolve the dns name of the smtp server though
<friendlyguy> "getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<friendlyguy> if i use dig, or ping its resolved nicely though
<friendlyguy> heck, even telnet to that system on port 25 works nice
 * ryuo eavesdrops on friendlyguy's telnet.
<ryuo> Oh cool! I got root!
<ryuo> >.>
<friendlyguy> i have a suspicion that its related to netplan and whats inside resolve.conf... but i might be wrong on that
<pragmaticenigma> friendlyguy: resolve.conf is not used with systems running systemd-resolved ... it is there only for legacy applications that look there for dns settings
<ryuo> "legacy applications". ha. that's pretty much everything that isn't systemd aware.
<pragmaticenigma> ryuo: Let's focus on support, and less on critisms. That's why we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<friendlyguy> :) i tried to add the mx dns name to /etc/hosts... but even that didnt help
<pragmaticenigma> friendlyguy: What would help is to know what version of Ubuntu you are running, what the name of this "smtp tool" is and what it's version is
<compdoc> make sure you remove that hosts.hack
<friendlyguy> already did
<SleepyHollow> Hey guys can you help me again i'm trying to install software and I get an error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/trRVCmFkTf/
<friendlyguy> since it didnt help i removed it right away
<friendlyguy> os is Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<mguy> friendlyguy: somtehing else has that file open
<mguy> find out what it is
<lotuspsychje> SleepyHollow: are you installing openvas from the official ubuntu repos?
<friendlyguy> and the software is ossec 3.3.0 (https://www.ossec.net/)
<friendlyguy> which file?
<SleepyHollow> lotuspsychje: i did apt-get install openvas
<pragmaticenigma> friendlyguy: since ossec is not a software package provided in the Ubuntu respositories, I would suggest you reach out to the developer for support. I don't believe this is an Ubuntu issue or a netplan issue. I believe this is an issue with ossec and not being compatible with Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> SleepyHollow: wuch ubuntu version are you on?
<SleepyHollow> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> *wich
<OerHeks> openvas (1:7.0.0-2) ?? not in our repos https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvas
<legreffier> SleepyHollow: according to your pastebin , you just have another dpkg-related action going on.
<legreffier> wait for it to finish to try it again
<SleepyHollow> legreffier: i dont have any other software installing installing
<pragmaticenigma> SleepyHollow: It could also be one of the scheduled tasks updating apt in the background. Though it should be done by now, and safe to try installing again
<lotuspsychje> SleepyHollow: tell us where you really got your openvas version from?
<legreffier> SleepyHollow: maybe some update management stuff , or a stalled/crashed log file
<SleepyHollow> give me a min
<SleepyHollow> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mrazavi/gvm   https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-use-vulnerability-scanner-linux/?amp
<lotuspsychje> SleepyHollow: as we dont support external ppa's we strongly reccomend installing packages from the ubuntu repos
<SleepyHollow> alright ill purge it
<SleepyHollow> thanx
<cursory> does ubuntu 14 have php7 support?
<lotuspsychje> cursory: are you paying for ESM?
<cursory> no, just confirming that php7 is not available as a package in 14
<cursory> was running into an issue with this vagrant stack erroring out and just realized it was using 14
<cursory> and can't find the php7 packages it needs
<lotuspsychje> cursory: well we cant support 14.04 anymore, as its end of life, im sorry
<cursory> no worries, thank you
<lotuspsychje> cursory: is this a server youre still on?
<cursory> just a vm via vagrant
<lotuspsychje> try to install a supported version from the topic, you can lookup their releasenotes to see wich php version they got
<OerHeks> use a supported vagrant vm,..
<omega_doom> hello. How can i enable intel opencl?
<omega_doom> clinfo shows that my cpu has opencl 1.2 but when i try to use it then i get error. nvidia opencl works fine.
<slipttees> hi guys
<slipttees> i need help ethernet controller intel i217-V
<OerHeks> OpenCL 1.2 is only possible on Ubuntu 14.04 (and you must downgrade the Linux kernel to 3.19) .. but 14.04 is EOL
<slipttees> OerHeks https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4C5p2c4D89/
<chillysurfer> what network service does ubuntu use out-of-the-box? it's not NetworkManager right?
<omega_doom> OerHeks: Do you mean icd version?
<OerHeks> current intel runtime works with opengl 2.1
<OerHeks> so i have no clue howto do that older version
<omega_doom> OerHeks: Yes, runtime is icd.
<omega_doom> I also have 2.1 icd. But it should be possible to use opencl 1.2 even with runime 2.1.
<omega_doom> clinfo shows that device supports opencl 1.2 but i cannot use it for some reason.
<omega_doom> OerHeks: it is not old version.
<slipttees> anyone help me work my ethernet controller intel I217-V?
<slipttees> anyone help me work my ethernet controller intel I217-V?
<ioria> slipttees, first,  try to disable WOL (Wake on Lan) from bios
<slipttees> ioria i disable, no change
<slipttees> kernel 4.15.0-70
<ioria> slipttees, paste 'sudo lshw -C Network'
<slipttees> update e1000e drive
<slipttees> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hk2pGft9Ft/
<slipttees> brb
<ioria> slipttees, what yo umean with 'update e1000e drive ' ?
<slipttees> i reboot now
<slipttees> 3.5.1 e1000e
<roger_padactor_w> so our genius devops team installed ubuntu server with a GUI, there are two processes running under a user that isn't logged in; xorg, floaters (screen saver) whats the best way to terminate these without effecting anything.
<slipttees> Downloads/PRO1000/LINUX/e1000e-3.5.1/src$
<slipttees> brb
<omega_doom> look - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vYJ5tsnVBX/
<omega_doom> but intel opencl doesn't work.
<tomreyn> roger_padactor_w: is this ubuntu-mate then? the mate-screensaver package contains a screensaver named "floaters".
<tomreyn> i guess if this screensaver is running you're probably also running a graphical desktop (in addition to the X server which may also be running when you have no graphical interface).
<tomreyn> you could uninstall these packages, this would be the best approach, or you could switch to a non graphical systemd target, or you could manually kill the processes.
<tomreyn> omega_doom: what's the command that "does not work", what'S the output it generates, how can you tell it does not work as it should?
<roger_padactor_w> we told the dev ops to install ubuntu server I guess they installed ubuntu server with the gui.
<tomreyn> roger_padactor_w: ubuntu server comes with no gui. but, yes, you can install additional packages, including a graphical desktop. maybe they started with an existing desktop image and tried to scale it down, removing the graphical user interfaces, but didn't do it completely (this is not easy to achieve).
<lordcirth> roger_padactor_w, You should have a standard, automated way of installing Ubuntu Server in future, to reduce human error.
<lordcirth> Isn't there a tasksel page during the install that lets you pick a desktop?
<bynarie> hello
<lordcirth> bynarie, hello
<bynarie> how do i remove password restrictions.. i keep getting a message password in dictionary or something
<roger_padactor_w> ok just found out they installed a GUI after the fact.
<rory> ideally you should follow the advice and pick a better password bynarie
<tomreyn> lordcirth: i don't think subiquity offers a desktop installation via tasksel, maybe d-i does.
<bynarie> i want to bypass this.. anyone know how
<lordcirth> bynarie, why do you want to bypass it?
<rory> bynarie: "sudo su" and then "passwd" command can change password of a user
<rory> bynarie: but you should pick a better password
<bynarie> it still gives me the error, ive tried that but thank you
<rory> what's the precise message you're getting?
<lordcirth> bynarie, "apt install pwgen; pwgen -1"
<bynarie> one sec
<bynarie> BAD PASSWORD: it is based on a dictionary word
<tomreyn> libpam-cracklib
<rory> this is a bad idea but you can remove the word "obscure" from /etc/pam.d/common-password
<lordcirth> bynarie, ok, so follow the warning and use a decent password.
<bynarie> rory, that word is not in there
<bynarie> ill keep working on it.. thanks for the advice
<roger_padactor_w> need to uninstall xrdp and all the crap it installed with it. what is the best way to do this?
<tomreyn> bynarie: if this is a system you manage (root access) and weakening its security profile is something you are allowed to do, uninstalling cracklib is an option. but this puts all the responsibility on your. and you should not do so on a system that will allow login to this account with passwords from the network, definitely not from the internet.
<lordcirth> roger_padactor_w, apt autoremove xrdp
<bynarie> its literally a practice VM on my local pc lol
<bynarie> i dont need a secure password
<tomreyn> roger_padactor_w: there's no simple way to remove anything that's graphical / desktop related. it's best to start with a clean server installation.
<omega_doom> tomreyn: i will debug what is going ion wrong. But for now nvidia opencl 1.2 works fine.
<tomreyn> very well then
<tomreyn> bynarie: how did you install it? which ubuntu version is it?
<lordcirth> roger_padactor_w, given it's an enterprise environment, it is best to reinstall and tell them not to mess it up this time.
<lordcirth> (more politely than that)
<slipttees> ioria no work :-(
<slipttees> try update e1000e drive from intel website.
<ioria> slipttees, grep again dmesg
<slipttees> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k5sYbRTgqw/
<ioria> slipttees, export LC_ALL=C ; sudo lshw -C Network
<slipttees> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vqR6m3qXqW/
<tomreyn> ioria: would LTSE maybe fix this?
<ioria> tomreyn, no idea, but go ahead
<tomreyn> !ltse | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ioria> slipttees, did you get any errors building the module ?
<slipttees> any error
<compdoc> slipttees, sorry I havent been following, but unclaimed means no driver. It might be trying to load the wrong driver, and sometimes you can blacklist the wrong driver so that it loads the correct one
<ioria> compdoc, the default one wasnt 'working, so he built one from the Intel website
<ioria> slipttees, yes or no ?
<tomreyn> slipttees: your easiest solution may be to just try a newer kernel version. but those are only available on LTS releases. which ubuntu version are oyu running there?
<tomreyn> looks like 18.04?
<slipttees> yes. i try this. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/22283/Intel-Ethernet-Adapter-Complete-Driver-Pack?product=70831
<slipttees> tomreyn no. 16.04.5
<slipttees> fresh install
<compdoc> you can upgrade the kernel to 5.x on 18.04 if its not already
<compdoc> oh
<slipttees> 4.15.0-70
<compdoc> why 16.04?\
<slipttees> i can upgrade manual kernel for last 18.04
<ioria> slipttees,  sy to repeat myself; did you get errors building the module ?
<slipttees> compdoc still have updates and have system work on this version..
<slipttees> ioria No erros
<ioria> ok
<ioria> slipttees,  modinfo e1000e
<croraf_> Hi. I bought this laptop and my builtin microphone is not working on Ubuntu https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/omen-by-hp-17-cb0000-laptop-pc/26122176/model/29770675/document/c06411586
<croraf_> The microphone is "HP Wide Vision HD Camera with integrated dual array digital microphone"
<bynarie> nice pc!
<croraf_> What can I do, and who is responsible it is not working (HP laptop manufacturer, HP microphone manufacturer, Ubuntu, Linux....)
<slipttees> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m4njKZxRGF/
<croraf_> WHere should I file a bug
<lordcirth> croraf_, what version of Ubuntu?
<croraf_> bynarie: thanks man
<croraf_> 19.10
<lordcirth> croraf_, and you have done all updates? Can you pastebin the output of "lspci"?
<lordcirth> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bynarie> croraf_, for sure.. hows the cpu speed? unfortunately i dont have an answer
<ioria> slipttees, sudo modprobe -r e1000e && sudo modprobe -v e1000e
<croraf_> lordcirth: https://termbin.com/r8kx
<slipttees> ioria insmod /lib/modules/4.15.0-70-generic/kernel/drivers/pps/pps_core.ko insmod /lib/modules/4.15.0-70-generic/kernel/drivers/ptp/ptp.ko insmod /lib/modules/4.15.0-70-generic/updates/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000e/e1000e.ko
<croraf_> bynarie: it is flying, but dont know exact metrics, on ubuntu the glmark2 is not as expected, but this is probably the wrong benchmark
<croraf_> on windows10 all performance show as expected
<lordcirth> croraf_, 'lsmod | grep snd', anything loaded?
<ioria> slipttees,  dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf_> lordcirth: https://termbin.com/i5s4
<akk> croraf_: Have you googled ubuntu OR linux and your model? I know on my lenovo, the mic doesn't work without kernel changes, but there's hope that it might work in the next ubuntu version.
<slipttees> ioria https://termbin.com/hocu
<croraf_> my old lenovo was working fluently on Ubuntu 18.04 :)
<akk> croraf_: Googling for my model finds lots of discussions of the problem and the (very complicated) workaround.
<croraf_> this new HP disaster
<bynarie> nice
<ioria> slipttees,  ever worked that card on linux ?
<bynarie> nah ull get it working
<akk> croraf_: Apparently some of the new intel chipsets aren't properly supported by current ubuntus, the kernel config needs to be changed.
<croraf_> thx for kind words bynarie
<slipttees> No. lol
<croraf_> akk: so it is basically ubuntus responsibility to fix this?
<akk> I confess I don't entirely grok the details of the problem, I looked at the 15-or-so-step workaround instructions and decided it was easier to buy a microphone.
<slipttees> Windows work
<croraf_> so I fill bug on ubuntu, and they hopefully address on 18.04.4 or 20.04
<croraf_> akk: yes I will probably buy microphone
<ioria> slipttees,  lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<akk> croraf_: Basically. The kernel folks have incorporated the fix, and it's in the kernel ubuntu is currently shipping, but ubuntu hasn't incorporated the configuration changes.
<croraf_> I have Marshall headphones, a gift, but also mic not working on Ubuntu :D
<bynarie> croraf_, your welcome.. i always stick with the LTS version. not that that will solve your problem, just saying
<bynarie> =]
<slipttees> ioria https://termbin.com/hocu
<akk> croraf_: But of course, I don't know that your HP's mic is the same issue as my Lenovo's.
<slipttees> ioria https://termbin.com/6xrh
<croraf_> The laptop has 2 jacks, 1 for output/input 1 for input, but when I input my Marshall intou output/input the mic not working
<croraf_> thankfully it is a bluetooth, but also hard to connect :(
<croraf_> SO million sound issues
<croraf_> I'm afraid to buy expensive keyboard, that might not work at the end :(
<croraf_> or mouse, or anything :( :( :(
<ioria> slipttees, it's a dual boot with windows ?
<croraf_> what is funny, the camera which has integrated mic works ok :D
<slipttees> no more. Kill windows :-)
<slipttees> ndiswrapper?
<pragmaticenigma> !hardware | croraf_
<ubottu> croraf_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<akk> croraf_: I ordered a mic for mine, and then discovered that it can only use mics with the 4-conductor plug like integrated headset/mics
<croraf_> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<akk> croraf_: so I ordered an adapter plug, but the mic doesn't work through that either, so probably I'm not the one to give advice. :)
<croraf_> akk disaster :(
<akk> croraf_: I did discover that the earbud/mic that came with my samsung phone works fine, though, so if I really need a mic (which I seldom do) I can use that.
<bynarie> croraf_, time to find a better OS
<bynarie> haha
<bynarie> jk
<croraf_> 20.04 *_*
<ioria> slipttees,  i think you can cd in the src directory and sudo make uninstall; then remove and relaod the stock module
<slipttees> ioria done
<ioria> slipttees,  modinfo e1000e | grep version
<slipttees> no module found
<ioria> slipttees,
<ioria> slipttees, sudo modprobe -r e1000e && sudo modprobe e1000e
<slipttees> not found
<slipttees> modprobe: FATAL: Module e1000e not found.
<ioria> slipttees,  modinfo e1000e
<slipttees> modinfo e1000emodinfo: ERROR: Module e1000e not found.
<ioria> that thing removed the original module
<slipttees> sudo make unistall in src directory
<ioria> slipttees,  sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic
<slipttees> intel e1000e module
<SleepyHollow90> hey guys im having this problem now any idea how to fix it? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z9rHG4zV3x/
<OerHeks> SleepyHollow90, run sudo apt update # as some unattended updates seems to be holding apt
<OerHeks> else see the #openvas channel?
<SleepyHollow90> OerHeks: it didnt fix the apt upgrade so want me to go to #openvas?
<OerHeks> try update, not upgrade, and see
<JaredCE> hey all, i'm using Docker to build a ubuntu:bionic container, when i do a: RUN apt-get update && apt-get -qq install openssl,  then a RUN ld -lssl --verbose, it fails to open any libssl.so files
<OerHeks> openvas (1:7.0.0-2) anyway, we told you that the openvas (1:7.0.0-2)  is not on our repos. so no support
<SleepyHollow90> yea the update works but not the upgrade
<dStruct> hey all, did something weird happen to dns in the last few release updates?  I'm having major issues all of a sudden with LTS 18.04.3 relating to DNS and an IKEv2 VPN
<OerHeks> so, install openvas from our repos, that would be v9
<SleepyHollow90> it wont install i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tomreyn> chances are that's for the same reason "/var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process"
<SleepyHollow90> tomreyn: how do I unlock it? I dont have anything else running.
<OerHeks> sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<OerHeks> Will show you what process is holding the lock:
<SleepyHollow90> htop?
<OerHeks> sudo kill PID # and it should be gone
<bynarie> anyone in here got a LFCS cert? just wondering if any good
<OerHeks> bynarie, that is beyound the topic of this channel, try ##linux ?
<slipttees> ioria back
<slipttees> sorry... lost wifi connection
<ioria> slipttees,  modinfo e1000e
<SleepyHollow90> 9 is kill right
<slipttees> reinstall kernel
<ioria> yep
<slipttees> reboot again
<SleepyHollow90> it seemed to fix it thanks guys am i going to have to do that every time i reboot?
<OerHeks> dunno, that openvas is old..
<slipttees> modinfo e1000efilename:       /lib/modules/4.15.0-70-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000e/e1000e.koversion:        3.2.6-k
<slipttees> ioria
<ioria> good
<SleepyHollow90> whos a admin on here?
<ioria> slipttees, sudo modprobe -r e1000e && sudo modprobe e1000e | nc termbin.com 9999
<slipttees> no term output
<slipttees> termbin
<OerHeks> SleepyHollow90, why ? if you have issues with spam or something like that, join #ubuntu-ops please
<SleepyHollow90> OerKeks: no its just about my login name thats all
<ioria> slipttees, sudo lshw -C Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> SleepyHollow90, oh oke, then #freenode is the pace to be
<OerHeks> c/place
<slipttees> https://termbin.com/7wej
<SleepyHollow90> OerHeks: so the ch is #freenode
<ioria> slipttees, can we try another kernel ?
<OerHeks> yes, for account Q/A
<SleepyHollow90> OerHeks: ok thank you :)
<slipttees> ioria try install 18.04 kernel
<ioria> slipttees, you already have that
<ioria> slipttees, you have 4.15.0.70, i would try   5.0.0-36 or even 5.3.0-23
<slipttees> okay
<ioria> slipttees, is this possible or you need for some reason  4.15.x ?
<slipttees> last kernel on 16.04.5
<ioria> slipttees, 16.04  ?  cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.183.2 (eoan), package size 81010 kB, installed size 473336 kB
<ioria> slipttees, are you on xenial ?
<slipttees>  cat /etc/issueUbuntu 16.04.6 LTS \n \l
<ioria> slipttees, i was sure you were on 18.04 bionic
<ioria> slipttees, you can't upgrade the kernel (at least from the official repo)
<slipttees> kernel.org stable
<ioria> slipttees, i can't recommend that
<slipttees> only test
<tomreyn> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Crell> Hi folks. I upgraded from 19.04 to 19.10 recently. Almost everything went smoothly, but I am now getting periodic lockups.  The whole system just freezes.  It can last anywhere from a few seconds to seemingly permanent.  It doesn't matter what application I have running or am using, it happens seemingly random.  The longer the machine has been running the more likely it is to happen.  Has anyone seen an issue like this? Any suggestions on debugging it?
<tomreyn> Crell: see what's logged during boot, as well as during these freeze periods. journalctl -b
<ioria> slipttees, what you can safely do, is burn a 18.04.3 iso and test it live
<ioria> brb
<slipttees> okay i will try both
<Crell> tomreyn: Hm, a whole lot of output there.  I'll have to try it after the next time it locks on me.  What am I looking for, exactly?
<Crell> By far the most common entry appears to be APPARMOR denying things, mostly to Discord or Slack.
<tomreyn> Crell: hard to tell. if the kernel becomes inoperable for a while it should state so after the fact.
<tomreyn> those apparmor denies wont be the cause
<Crell> So just wait for a freeze up, run journalctl, skip to the end, and look for red things?
<slipttees> tomreyn thanks
<Crell> Didn't think so; it's weird that it's so frequent, though.  Like, a hundred times per second!
<Crell> What does Discord thing it's doing?
<tomreyn> Crell: you can just run    journalctl -f   in a temrinal window and keep it running
<Crell> Ah, even better.  And yeah, Discord keeps getting denied for ptrace, like, dozens of times a second.  It's drowning out anything else.
<tomreyn> Crell: 100s of apparmor messages per second sounds wrong, yes, you should investigate this.
<tomreyn> but this should still not cause the entire system to freeze
<slipttees> ioria upgrade kernel. Not work :-(
<slipttees> 5.3.11-050311-generic #201911121635 SMP Tue Nov 12 21:37:23 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<slipttees> same e1000e version:  3.2.6-k
<compdoc> slipttee, in the logs, does it show trying to load that driver?
<Crell> tomreyn: Looks like it's a known issue with the Snap/Discord package.  It tries to scan other running apps rather aggressively for "now playing" and such, and the default config tells it no, so it keeps asking.  No one seems able to fix it other than upstream Discord devs; I'm just finding workarounds. :-/
<OerHeks> this mint post gives something extra ..
<OerHeks> sudo rmmod e1000e  && sudo modprobe e1000e EEE=0
<OerHeks> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=292357
<OerHeks> mind the EEE=0
<tomreyn> Crell: i don't do snap support, so cant help there.
<slipttees> Intel Ethernet Controller I217-V
<slipttees> OerHeks https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VNRBD8Rgvb/
<slipttees> same error
<FailBacon> hello
<OerHeks> slipttees, i have no clue then to hellp you, does a live session work with that e1000e?
<slipttees> acpi_sci=low what do you do?
<FailBacon> can someone maybe help me
<OerHeks> acpi_sci=low ?? as boot option?
<slipttees> Yes. See something in bugzilla
<tomreyn> !ask | FailBacon
<ubottu> FailBacon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> don't know about that command
<FailBacon> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<FailBacon> ok will do
<FailBacon> Hello im trying to dualboot kubuntu with windows 7 im pretty new to this where do i need to install the boot loader in?
<slipttees> OerHeks https://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_kernel/kernel_configuration/re73.html
<mintux> Hi i have a pc that it doesn't have internet and i have a local server with internet connection that i want to make ftp connection from my pc through local server to FTP server. how can i do that? maybe port forward or something like that on local server. i draw it here: https://i.imgur.com/bJ86F7L.jpg
<slipttees> brb. meeting
<slipttees> back...
<slipttees> i try acpi_sci=low
<ioria> slipttees, have you tried the 18.04.3 iso ?
<OerHeks> i guess it works fine in a live session
<webstrand> I need the /usr/bin/sendmail binary, and ubuntu suggests a whole bunch of different packages. Any recommendations? I just need to send mail to an email address, and nothing else.
<slipttees> still won't work :-)
<ioria> slipttees, have you tried the 18.04.3 iso ?
<slipttees> Nope yet
<slipttees> uname -aLinux 23142332-lei34 5.3.11-050311-generic #201911121635 SMP Tue Nov 12 21:37:23 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> slipttees, try to set  pcie_aspm=off  as kernel parameter
<slipttees> back other pc
<rbasak> webstrand: where are you sending from? Do you have an SMTP server available to avoid issues being filtered as spam?
<slipttees> rsrs
<slipttees> ioria same error
<webstrand> rbasak: Nope, no SMTP server available. I'm sending logging messages from a server to my own email. I'm leaning toward exim or postfix. I don't want to deal with m4
<rbasak> webstrand: then I'd advise exim or postfix. Those two are in main and have security support from Canonical
<rbasak> I use exim with a minimal configuration I wrote just for getting messages sent to root redirected to an email address and nothing else
<webstrand> rbasak: great, thanks, I'll look into exim
<ioria> slipttees, try the 18.04.3 in live mode
<slipttees> https://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/files/e1000e%20stable/
<rbasak> webstrand: here's what I use: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/THrTSYqGQR/
<rbasak> webstrand: all local mail gets redirected to myself@example.com (note lines 22, 23, 29)
<rbasak> webstrand: that's with the exim4-daemon-light package
<croraf_> lordcirth:
<croraf_> you have any idea whats going on with my mic
<lordcirth> croraf_, no, sorry. Most likely a kernel update will fix it eventually.
<croraf_> thx
<webstrand> rbasak: it looks like I can use `catchall:` instead of `system_mail:` to redirect all email, regardless of destination, to my own email?
<rbasak> webstrand: IIRC, that's what my configuration already does
<rbasak> webstrand: and the name of the router is arbitrary and doesn't affect exim's behaviour - it's just a label
<webstrand> rbasak: then it's perfect, thanks
<rbasak> Ah, I said the opposite earlier, sorry.
<rbasak> I had forgotten exactly what I'd done and hadn't looked at my configuration again at that point.
<ioria> slipttees, and maybe update your BIOS too
<slipttees> ioria try last e1000e driver 3.6.0 same error
<slipttees> PCI INT A: Failed to register GSI
<ioria> slipttees, did you burn a 18.04.3 iso ?
<slipttees> No. Download...
<ioria> slipttees, i think might be a bios/hw problem
<slipttees> Windows work ethernet
<slipttees> rsrs
<slipttees> check manufacture website doesnt have bios update
<ioria> slipttees, then (when you have burned the iso), you can try a full power cycle
<ioria> slipttees,  maybe reseat the card too
<linux_dr_arcules> I come and go in the Ubuntu ecosystem, so I'm not exactly a noob, but why are there two Thunderbird applications in the snap store? Which one is which?
<slipttees> ioria https://pasteboard.co/IHBmoQ9.jpg
<slipttees> Windows 10 Live
<ioria> slipttees,  i know, but this is linux
<slipttees> hw is ok
<ioria> slipttees,  the problem here is probably the interrupt
<slipttees> yes
<ioria> slipttees,  so something in between  hw/sw/firmware
<slipttees> :-(
<linux_dr_arcules> I'm seeing "Thunderbird Mail 1:60.9.0+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1" and "Thunderbird 60.3.0" and am somewhat confused why there are both there. The first one appears to have a higher version number, but unsure if it's a stable build. Any advice?
<ioria> linux_dr_arcules, the second is the  snap  version
<leftyfb> linux_dr_arcules: there aren't. The snap repo has 60.3.0. The apt repo on Ubuntu 18.04 has 68.2.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1. I'm going to assume your version of ubuntu is older, maybe 16.04.
<OerHeks> 1 snap and one deb package, https://snapcraft.io/thunderbird gives an 'edge' 68 version too
<linux_dr_arcules> leftyfb, I'm on Bionic
<ioria> !info thunderbird bionic
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:60.9.0+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 40420 kB, installed size 161877 kB
<leftyfb> linux_dr_arcules: ah right, I have the proposed repo enabled
<slipttees> ioria https://www.feeditout.com/debian-sid-217-v-not-working/ i will try
<ioria> linux_dr_arcules, you have the correct one ; 68 is in proposed
<linux_dr_arcules> So, just uninstall the snap version?
<ioria> slipttees,  you said you are not dual boot
<slipttees> ioria live windows 10 rsrs
<slipttees> usb stick
<ioria> slipttees,  not clear to me, but ok
<slipttees> only test ethernet hw is ok
<slipttees> back linux...
<ioria> slipttees,  and that link refers to a dual boot issue
<slipttees> humm
<ioria> slipttees,  'Rebooting from windows into Linux renders the NIC unusable.' , but maybe it's the same with the live usb, idk
<slipttees> i only try all option to fix this
<ioria> i see
<ioria> slipttees,  you could have tested that script with a power cycle, btw
<samlamamma> Running Kubuntu 19.04. Updated to nvidia-driver-440. nvidia-smi returns reasonable output on TTY (recognises driver version and GPU correctly). Login screen appears but when I login the whole screen locks up. Does anyone know what options I have? Rolling back is one
<samlamamma> Hm, driver was 440.26 (this was the recommended driver in ubuntu-drivers) which is beta, so probably this is a bad idea.
<samlamamma> Well crap. Using 430.50 and it's still borked on login :-/
<slipttees> ioria try live 18.04.3
<ioria> ok
<slipttees> same problem
<slipttees> rsrs
<slipttees> script doens work PCIPATH command failed
<ioria> slipttees,  poweroff the pc , turn off the switch and unplug the cable ; press the start  button for a minute; replug and turn on
<slipttees> ioria ok
<samlamamma> Jesus, trying recovery mode
<ioria> slipttees,  you can also disable the nic in bios and renable it
<slipttees> i will try
<xSlendiX> Hello everyone. I am using Ubuntu 19.04 and I have a problem with my SD Card reader from Realtek
<xSlendiX> I have tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall udisks2 and rebooted but it seems it doesn't do the trick
<xSlendiX> and ideas on how to fix this issue?
<samlamamma> xSlendiX: What is the issue?
<xSlendiX> When i insert the SD Card into my laptop, it isn't detected by balena etcher. I have checked disks but still nothing
<sarnold> does dmesg show it?
<xSlendiX> doesn't seem so
<xSlendiX> no
<samlamamma> Alright. I've botched my system, gonna go do the recycling instead.
<OerHeks> xSlendiX, what filesystem is on it? or what cardreader and how big is that sdcard?
<xSlendiX> It's a micro sd adapter
<sarnold> xSlendiX: did this thing work previously?
<xSlendiX> yes
<akk> xSlendiX: I assume you've tried a couple times? I find occasionally usb sticks and SD readers don't show up, and I have to unplug/replug.
<OerHeks> usb2 or usb3 port ( blue) ??
<xSlendiX> None. I use a realtek sd card reader
<xSlendiX> Full dmesg output: https://pastebin.com/bxBHA3kp Might be helpful
<akk> Looks like it's not seeing anything at all, rather than seeing a device and not handling it right
<akk> which is what I see in the "randomly doesn't show up" problem.
<OerHeks> nothing to see about a sd card .. but your bios: LENOVO 20354/Lancer 5A5, BIOS 9BCN26WW 07/31/2014  gives an update https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/nl/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/lenovo-z-series-laptops/lenovo-z50-70/downloads/DS100528
<xSlendiX> only windows is available
<afidegnum> if i m in /this/current/directiry    what files will be affected by rm *.* ? files in the current directory or parent directory included?
<OerHeks> yeah, lenovo wants a windows install, or maybe your bios can handle live update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<OerHeks> afidegnum, only working directory
<afidegnum> ok, thanks
<akk> At least some recent lenovos can install bios updates from Linux.
<akk> (but sadly, not for device firmware updates; I've spent the last 4 hours working toward finding a way to install a lenovo trackpad firmware update, still working on it ...)
<OerHeks> maybe a freedos environment?
<sarnold> xSlendiX: fwupd can speak lenovo updates
<akk> OerHeks: I wondered about that, but I assume installers all have guis now; can freedos handle that?
<Stevwills> does ubuntu have cock and ball torture options in kernel
<samlamamma> Stevwills: Emacs has a major mode for that
<sarnold> Stevwills: that's bluetooth support, right?
<OerHeks> !ot | Stevwills
<ubottu> Stevwills: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stevwills> ill be investigating that thanks
<xSlendiX> i tried installing the drivers from realtek directly but they won't compile
<OerHeks> keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<xSlendiX> it's a meme going around the internet what Stevwills said
<dax> they can meme elsewhere, we're all boring support talk
<xSlendiX> anyways, so any ideas on what to do?
<OerHeks> why a driver? how did you tell the cardreader is not recognized?
<sarnold> [    0.293207] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<sarnold> xSlendiX: do you have rasdaemon kind of thing installed that'll tell you what this error is?
<xSlendiX> no
<xSlendiX> i don't think so
<ioria> xSlendiX, would be easier using an usb adapter
<xSlendiX> Yeah the problem is that I don't even have one
<ioria> buy one, please
<sarnold> xSlendiX: apt install rasdaemon, then ras-mc-ctl --errors to see if it reports anything
<xSlendiX> alright one second
<ioria> that stuff is higly proprietary
<xSlendiX> DBD::SQLite::db prepare failed: no such table: mc_event at /usr/sbin/ras-mc-ctl line 1137.
<sarnold> o_O
<xSlendiX> Got it working. This is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gjfGHb9ZJH/
<xSlendiX> not the sd card
<xSlendiX> the command
<sarnold> xSlendiX: well, hmm. I wish i knew if that was cause for even more concern or not. oh well... so my next guess is to try fwupdmgr to install firmware updates, reboot, and try again; if that doesn't do it, then I'm not sure what the next step would be
<xSlendiX> Failed to connect to daemon: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.fwupd: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.fwupd': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms)
<Crell> tomreyn: OK, I just had another momentary freeze.  This one was short.  The recent journalctl output is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zFFsDCgk4N/
<Crell> And as I was typing this I had another, briefer freeze, which had NO new journalctl output.
<OerHeks>  temperature above threshold... dirty fan ?
<sarnold> xSlendiX: oof :( there's just a crazy never-ending supply of "what?" here, heh ;(
<Crell> OerHeks: Not impossible, but it's a Thinkpad X1 Carbon.  They tend to run hot.
<samlamamma> Crell: I limited my CPU frequency manually because it ran too hot w/ Intel's "turbo" mode on
<tiox> What happened between last year and the last six months which broke installation of libpng12-0?
<tiox> I was able to install libpng12-0:i386 in Ubuntu wirthout having to do wacky equivs workarounds but not today, that's fo'sho.
<OerHeks> libpng v1.2 will likely never return to the repos... it has been superseded by libpng v1.6
<Crell> Aaaand there was a total lockup that required a reboot.
<Crell> OerHeks: Did you or anyone else say something to me after I said it was a Thinkpad?  I wouldn't have gotten it.
<davu> Crell, only this which might be important: <samlamamma> Crell: I limited my CPU frequency manually because it ran too hot w/ Intel's "turbo" mode on
<jamie_1> hey, how do i turn off palm rejection?
<jamie_1> while gaming if i use the keyboard i cannot use the mouse
<ajvermillion> Hey guys, I just upgraded
<gordonjcp> hello, I've got Ubuntu 19.10 installed, and it's given me the option to sign into Google, and indeed I can mount Google Drive
<gordonjcp> how do I actually get at the files?
<gordonjcp> do I need to copy them down locally before I can do anything with them?
<gordonjcp> and if so, how do I actually do that?
<ajvermillion> ... my 16.04 install yesterday, ans it looks like I may have a corrupt BIOS now, is anyone aware of this problem?
<gordonjcp> ajvermillion: "corrupt BIOS"?  What exactly do you mean?
<ajvermillion> I apologize for any typing errors, for obvious reasons, I am using my phone now instead of my laptop
<compdoc> ajvermillion, meaning you cant access the bios, or what?
<ajvermillion> Numerous BIOS problems that seem similar to problems I found reported in Jan 2019
<ajvermillion> No, it opens and I can run all diagnostics (on my Thinkpad x270)
<ajvermillion> They all pass, but will _USUALLY_ hang if I press any keys while they run
<ajvermillion> (This is not intended behavior)
<ajvermillion> I wouldn't attribute this to the upgrade if not for reports of a 17.?? install messing with bios
<gordonjcp> so if I've mounted my Google Drive in the Ubuntu desktop, where is that actually mounted *to*?
<ajvermillion> I assume from your response this is not a problem amyone else has had?
<gordonjcp> ajvermillion: sounds like you have hardware issues
<ajvermillion> I would be on that train of thought if the issues had manifest at any other time than IMMEDIATELY after the restart followong the update
<ajvermillion> I'm not really looking to ask for help or fo complain, just trying to feel around for whether they're actually connected or not
<ajvermillion> And warn in case they are
<gordonjcp> this is pretty frustrating
<akk> gordonjcp: I don't mount google drive, guess no one else here does either, and I couldn't find anything specific to 19.04, but does this older page help? https://vitux.com/how-to-access-your-google-drive-account-in-ubuntu/
<gordonjcp> akk: not really, I could already do that
<gordonjcp> akk: there's a nice pointy-clicky thing that looks like it ought to all Just Work, but the files aren't mounted anywhere
<gordonjcp> akk: also, it appears that I can't drag them out of the file manager window, they just spring back
<akk> If it doesn't show up in the file manager the way that page describes, I guess I'd try mount | grep google
<gordonjcp> akk: yup, it's not there, that's the first thing I tried
<akk> and if that didn't list anything, then just mount and go through all the (ridiculously too long) list line by line.
<gordonjcp> akk: yes, that's the second thing I tried
<gordonjcp> it is not listed *at all* in the output of mount
<gordonjcp> so, I'm not sure what it's doing
<akk> gordonjcp: That page I found says it's not mounted by default, you have to mount it explicitly in the file manager, so maybe that's the issue.
<gordonjcp> akk: I've done that bit, I've got a file manager window that shows the files
<gordonjcp> akk: I can't do anything with them, although I can open PDFs
<gordonjcp> akk: I can't copy them locally
<ajvermillion> Can you not use the file manager to find the path to one of the files?
<gordonjcp> or, at least, I can't see a way to copy them down locally, if I try to drag them to the desktop it doesn't work
<gordonjcp> ajvermillion: it doesn't give anything useful
<ajvermillion> Like in a "details" or "properties" menu on any file
<gordonjcp> "google-drive://gordonjcp@gmail.com/"
<gordonjcp> is what it gives as "Parent folder"
<gordonjcp> I guess "folder" here is another word for directory
<ajvermillion> Oh, so it's not even just a remote mount, it's a whole different protocol
<akk> I suspect most people who use google drive tend to be more comfortable with "folder" than unix terms like "directory".
<gordonjcp> akk: yeah, Ubuntu uses "folder" everywhere, not sure why, it makes me think they're talking about office stationery
<akk> I'm sure they think it'll make mac/win people feel all warm and fuzzy and less scared.
<gordonjcp> this is utterly stupid
<gordonjcp> the whole reason I was trying to copy off google drive is that's where my phone backs up to
<gordonjcp> I can't copy files off my phone for the same reason, there's no mountpoint
<gordonjcp> and I can get that showing up in a File Manager window, but I can't copy files out of it
<akk> Google makes it ridiculously difficult to back up/copy from android.
<gordonjcp> it's not, you just use something that'll mount mtp
<ajvermillion> My phone mounts to a subfolder under Media for me, if that's worth anything
<akk> I use adb for regular files but there's no way to back up things like contacts.
<gordonjcp> this is actually showing me the photos
<gordonjcp> I can click on them and open them up
<gordonjcp> but I can't copy them to the laptop
<gordonjcp> what the hell am I missing here?
<akk> I assume you've tried right-clicking and looking for some option like Copy?
<akk> (I don't use file managers, but I always try right-clicking in unfamiliar gui apps)
<gordonjcp> it's got an option to "Copy" but I can't find any way to paste it back out
<ajvermillion> Right click into whitespace in a different window of the same GUI?
<bonsairoot> Hi. I have an ubuntu 16.04 install which I would like to replace with the latest kubuntu. My home has a separate partition so I guess I can keep all the data. Am I gonna encounter issues for example with the dotfiles (some assume that binaries are installed)? Any other gotchas to watch out for?
<gordonjcp> ajvermillion: that causes my laptop to kernel panic
<gordonjcp> okay, so Gnome 3 is fundamentally broken and unusable
<ajvermillion> What??
<ajvermillion> That's awful
<gordonjcp> ajvermillion: consistent, repeatable
<akk> Yeah, that's pretty bad.
<gordonjcp> ajvermillion: time to upgrade to 18.04
<gordonjcp> bloody Haiku isn't as crashy as this steaming pile
<gordonjcp> all I want to do is copy a .mobi file from my Google drive to my Kindle
<akk> Looks like gordonjcp isn't the only person having problems with it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1185665/ubuntu-19-10-gnome-online-accounts-google-account-works-extremely-glitchy
<gordonjcp> it's taken me 45 minutes now to discover various ways to crassh Gnome 3 and a cnsistent way to kill my laptop
<gordonjcp> now
<gordonjcp> not to get into a Beard Length War but I've been using Linux for about 25 years at this point
<ajvermillion> What file manager is this? Is a default doing this?
<gordonjcp> I feel like I ought to know my way around stuff
<gordonjcp> I'm amazed no-one's actually tried to use this stuff
<akk> Beard length doesn't help much with gnome gooey stuff, I find.
<tomreyn> bonsairoot: you should be able to install kubuntu while reusing /home. as always, you should have current and complete backups.
<ajvermillion> You may be able to create install scripts usinf your current info
<ajvermillion> Make sure stuff like bash config files (if using them) test to see if directories exist before using them to avoid lots of errors
<ajvermillion> I reinstalled ubuntu once and that's the only problem I had when keeping my home
<bonsairoot> tomreyn, Yes that one is clear to me. But my dotfiles have env vars which are set to non existing directories for example (in a fresh install)
<ajvermillion> Give them a reasonable default
<bonsairoot> or emacs layers that require binaries
<bonsairoot> ajvermillion, so you would go through all of them manually before installing?
<tomreyn> bonsairoot: create a new administrative user account then before you upgrade
<ajvermillion> I have all my dotfiles symlinked from a .dotfiles repo in my homefolder with an install script, so it's easy for me to do that
<ajvermillion> Do your best and note what errors appear afterwards and try to fix them
<akk> I tend to have a dummy user I use when installing new OSes; then once everything is up and running, I create my own user and set the directories and dotfiles and all.
<bonsairoot> Hmm a dummy user sounds like a good idea...I'll try that. Thanks
<tomreyn> bonsairoot: ensure it has sudo access
<akk> If it's the user created by the installer, it will. Then you just have to remember to add sudo when you add your real user.
<bonsairoot> yea. I have a repo with the dotfiles as well but I guess I should really take this opportunity to clean up my stuff
<ajvermillion> If it's not too much work, I set up an install script for my stuff
<ajvermillion> Did not take half as long as you'd think, but it gives you a lot of freedom
<bonsairoot> just a bash script which installs all the apt packages/snaps?
<ajvermillion> Or at least the ones you want right away
<ajvermillion> I'd share snippets, but cannot get to mine right now
<ajvermillion> Because of my ... issues
<bonsairoot> yea sounds reasonable
<croraf_> Hi. I watch a bit linux kernels now.
<croraf_> 5.4 will get out soon, and 5.3.11 got out last week
<bonsairoot> my 16.04 is completely broken atm getting glib errors that freeze the desktop every once in a while. I have not used or upgraded that install in a long time and then did all at once. Still... never had any issue like that before with ubuntu. Always great experiences.
<ajvermillion> Can you recovery boot?
<croraf_> and my 19.10 linux has 5.3.0-23-generic
<Ben64> croraf_: yes, 19.10 will always have 5.3
<bonsairoot> ajvermillion, probably... it's running fine for a while until it doesn't . Then you need to kill processes to unfreeze the active windows. Probably fixable but since I wanted to switch to kubuntu anyway I'm just taking the opportunity to clean up and fresh install.
<ajvermillion> Aw, I was hoping your thing was going to guve me insight into my mystery
<bonsairoot> I can post the error from journalctl if you want
<ajvermillion> It's fine, if you can kill processes, it's not my stupid thing
<andee2233> Hi, is this the right place to ask for tech support regarding firewire cards?
<gigirock> andee2233:if the card is in a ubuntu system .... yes
<Bashing-om> andee2233: If you are running a'buntu releae, it is indeed :D
<jeremy31> Bashing-om: Fix your keyboard
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: :) .. Yup On my todo list .
<andee2233> Yes it is. I can't get my Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) to show up in 1394 devices
<andee2233> I'm currently running Kubuntu with Ubuntu studio applied to it.
<andee2233> latest low latency kernel.
<gigirock> andee2233:did the board worked with previous kernel and kubuntu/studio ?
<andee2233> This board even worked with the current kernel. What happened was the following: didn't get detected after install, however going through multiple tutorials and fixes online at some point it got detected and working, just while trying to get my audio interface to also get detected I messed something up in grub and it wouldn't start anymore so I had
<andee2233> to reinstall.
<andee2233> Hi, sorry, I had to restart. Tried booting with generic kernel instead of the low latency one and the firewire card still doesn't show up in 1394 devices.
<croraf_> Ben64: You mean it will always have 5.3.0?
<croraf_> How does it relate to upstream 5.3.11?
<Ben64> croraf_: it doesn't?
<croraf_> Well, lets say 5.3.0 gets a number of important security patches up to 5.3.11, so they won't finish in the Ubuntu?
<croraf_> Ben64:
<Ben64> ubuntu kernels get security patches through their lifetime, but the version stays the same
<croraf_> So 5.3.0 stays the same always as an indication from which upstream version it was created?
<croraf_> Ben64:
<croraf_> And after the patch is included the ...-23-generic is updated?
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> i just got a free domain name but when i access it it opens my Modem config page
<Ben64> you might want ##networking
<genii> aleksandrdvorkin: So you should probably turn off remote administration option of the modem, and then port forward 80 and whatever other services to an internal box running those services
<genii> So that the config can only be accessed by LAN machines and not by the internet at large using your external IP
<sarnold> top tip to disable remote administration
<aleksandrdvorkin> the thing is i can run ngrok as my DNS and it displays the webpage of my webstore but when i click on the items in the webstore is shows page not found 404 so i thought maybe it has to do with Domain name so i got a free domain name
<flog> If you need remote access, set up a vpn server on your network or set up ssh.
<genii> ( I am making somewhat of an assumption here that the service is using something like ddns and just points at your IP )
<flog> Need to figure out why my usb drives dont show up when I plug them in.
<tomreyn> flog: is anything logged about them when you run   dmesg -w    then plug them in?
<flog> tomreyn: no new entries when i plug/unplug
<tomreyn> flog: try a different usb port, ideally far away from the original one
<flog> same thing.
<genii> Maybe you're using a charging-only cable and not a data cable
<flog> genii: usb pen drive.
<tomreyn> flog: unplug all other usb devices, then try again
<genii> flog: Maybe check then if it's USB3 and plugged into an USB2 port
<flog> THats the only device i had pluged in.
<flog> Got two usb ports and two usb c prots.
<genii> Some of them are not backward compatible
<flog> I did install jmtpfs and mtp-tools yesterday and managed to mount my phone once.
<tomreyn> did it ever work? which ubuntu release and kernel are you running now? if it worked before, what were you running then?
<croraf_> Ben64: ty for the link
<flog> To be honest i have not used any usb pen drives before trying mounting my phone.
<flog> But after monuting the phone it wouldnt mount again and I started trying mounting usb drives instead.
<flog> suspecting that jmtpfs and mtp-tools has done something.
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release and kernel are you running now?
<flog> 19.04 and 5.0.0-36-generic on amd ryzen
<tomreyn> and it's new hardware?
<flog> Farily new laptop. a couple month old.
<sarnold> flog: do either of those packages suggest ways to temporarily undo whatever it is they did?
<tomreyn> how did you install ubuntu if not using a usb drive?
<flog> tomreyn: that is true. i did install via usb drives. Actually with one of the ones i just tried mounting. It still has the ubuntu installer on it.
<tomreyn> see if you can still boot off the usb
<genii> tomreyn: Yeah, that is probably the fastest way to differentiate if it's a hardware or software issue
<flog> Still have wintendo installed on the laptop so i could try mounting the usb drive under wintendo too.
<tomreyn> yes. if it used to work, it should still work, unless the hardware / firmware changed
<flog> brb rebooting ty try
<tomreyn> i was referring to booting ubuntu off the usb
<tomreyn> if this is zen 2 you may actually want to make sure you have the latest firmware and upgrade to 19.10 soon.
<tomreyn> 19.04 only has two more months of support anyways
<flog> tomreyn: the usb drives mounts just fine under windows which should suggest there is no issues with the hardware.
<flog> I do intend upgrading to 19.10, cant do it just yet though since I dont have the bandwidth at work to do so.
<tomreyn> yes, this makes hardware unlikely. it doesn't rule out firmware issues.
<flog> So next step would be to boot the ubuntu installer and try monuting another usb drive?
<tomreyn> sounds like a good idea to me, if you have another. but then it'd already boot off an usb storage this way.
<flog> I guess there might still be issues with amd ryzen since it is fairly new.
#ubuntu 2019-11-21
<blakkheim> does the mini.iso support uefi or no? i see an open bug report about it not, but the file itself contains boot/grub/efi.img and the installer has an option to create an EFI system partition
<tomreyn> flog: the general architecture is supported fine for a while now, but you may want the newer kernel if you're on zen 2
<tomreyn> blakkheim: so far my understanding is that it doesn't boot on uefi, but it should be easy to test. which one do you intend to use?
<flog> tomreyn: ryzen 3700. I think that is zen 2
<tomreyn> it is
<blakkheim> tomreyn: i'm using the 19.10 mini.iso file with an efi system. the cd boots and the install completes, but it doesn't boot after that
<tomreyn> blakkheim: hmm, do you still have the url of the bug report you found?
<blakkheim> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1429030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429030 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "netboot mini.iso doesn't support UEFI boot" [High,Triaged]
<tomreyn> hmm, nothing conclusive is stated there
<tomreyn> so, since your experience is that it would not boot like this, i guess the next best option is to try another installer
<tomreyn> blakkheim: you may also need to disable AHCI / NVME "RAID" mode in bios, setting it to "SATA", i think
<blakkheim> unfortunately this system is using open firmware/coreboot so there are no nice bios options
<tomreyn> i would not consider this unfortunate
<blakkheim> neither would i if my os would boot
<tomreyn> you may need to get a bit of support from the vendor if you tried the standard installation and this wouldn't boot either
<flog> tomreyn: so im currently on 5.0.0-36-generic. apt search linux-image-genereci returns 5.0.0.36.38 as installed. This is after apt update. So i guess im on the latest kernel on 19.04
<tomreyn> flog: good. did you do the usb installer boot test?
<flog> tomreyn: have not done that yet. But what baffles me is that i managed to mount my phone over usb once. So usb must have been working.
<flog> Let me reboot and try again.
<tomreyn> this returns the running kernels' patch level:   cat /proc/version | grep -o '#...'
<tomreyn> or maybe this is better    cat /proc/version | grep -o '#[0-9]*'
<tomreyn> or just    grep -o '#[0-9]*' /proc/version
<flog> tomreyn: booted the usb stick with ubuntu installer. dmesg shows usb devices when i plug/unplug my second usb stick.
<flog> So my installation has gotten messed up.
<sarnold> is that a live session that you could install mtp-tools or jmtpfs packages into and see if your usb is then busted?
<flog> Defudge, booted my machine normally(no live distro), dmesg reports usb devices when i plug them in.
<flog> So it seems like uninstalling jmtpfs and mtp-tools and rebooting MULTIPLE times needed to get usb back.
<flog> sarnold: guess i need to boot a live session again and try to break usb with installing mtp-tools and jmtpfs there.
<tomreyn> sarnold: hmm so maybe you were right all along. i couldn't imagine it since there was nothing on dmesg at all when flog was attaching usb devices earlier
<flog> Dont like "fixes" like this one :p
<sarnold> tomreyn: that's what made me wonder if the mtp-tools package "flipped" the usb port around a bit or something similar and now it's not a usb host but now usb client or who knows what, it's all very confusing ;)
<flog> It is too much of a wintendo solution, "Have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<tomreyn> sarnold: i guess this must be what has happened then, yes. jmtpfs "was specifically designed for exchanging files between Linux (and Mac OS X) systems and newer Android devices that support MTP but not USB Mass Storage"
<tomreyn> so maybe mass storage functionality is dropped in favor of mtp ;)
<sarnold> I fully expect these programs to have some way to reverse what they've done without rebooting
<sarnold> but I don't know these programs :)
<tomreyn> jmtpfs is a fuse FS, so, yes, it should. i don't think mtp-tools would cause mass storage devices to break, it's user space utils which can use libmtp.
<tomreyn> flog: the assumption is now that it worked originally, and then some user made some changes. ;)
<flog> tomreyn: but if mass storage functionallity was dropped in favour for mtp why wouldnt dmesg list my phone either?
<tomreyn> flog: i couldn't tell really, it's just theories.
<flog> Maybe there is a better way to transfere files from my phone.
<flog> But i thought that mtp was the way to do it.
<flog> What do you guys use?
<sarnold> I haven't moved files around on phones 'by hand' for half-dozen years or more.. if i had to do it today I'd probably try to find a nextcloud client and set up a nextcloud server; or maybe some google-drive tools on my computer to suck things off google drive
<tomreyn> adb also works. but i think libmtp and a graphical file browser can also work, but i'm not the most experienced person with it
<sarnold> oh yeah I did adb with the ubuntu phone way back when..
<flog> I cant rely on using cloud services. I dont have the bandwidth at work to use cloud services.
<tomreyn> nextcloud is something you'd host yourself
<flog> Locally?
<tomreyn> can be
<flog> Ill look into it.
<sarnold> looks like the phone clients may be beta https://nextcloud.com/install/#install-clients
<sarnold> 4.1 stars with 4k reviews, the histogram looks reasonable enough https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nextcloud.client
<flog> I cant download 100MB at work though :/
<flog> Thatll kill the internet for everyone else.
<tomreyn> https://search.f-droid.org/?q=nextcloud
<flog> Something to look into when i get home.
<sarnold>   stable:       16.0.5snap3              2019-10-25 (16739) 221MB -
<sarnold> if I'm understanding this output correctly it's a bit more than 100..
<flog> sarnold: 1Mbit satellite connection shared by 50+ people. used both for work and wellfare.
<sarnold> yeah that's 100% not going to go over well
<flog> Nope.
<sarnold> usb cable makes a ton more sense now :)
<flog> haha.
<sarnold> nextcloud may still make sense for you, but *getting* it isn't going to be great
<flog> Ill check it out when i get back home to my 250/250Mbit fiber :p
<sarnold> I'm curious, how far is work from home? that's a pretty staggering difference
<flog> sarnold: offshore vessel. this time im across the atlantic.
<sarnold> flog: thanks for indulging my curiosity :)
<flog> Usually back in europe i could tether if i get close enough to get cellphone service.
<flog> Close enough to land.
<flog> Enough off-topic though.
<flog> Next issue! Want to change the tray icon for nm-applet. Its way to dark to use on a dark background. Using i3.
<sarnold> this shows a bunch of the images use with nm-applet dpkg -L network-manager-gnome
<sarnold> there may be ways to change the theme in use but I've never tried changing gnome these
<sarnold> s/these/themes/
<flog> vim user spotted ;)
<tiox> Had someone made a sane package for libpng12-0:i386 (and :amd64) for use on Ubuntu 19.04 and up yet?
<tiox> I keeep getting a stupid conflict that's not solvable through apt's usual procedures when installing the package for Xenial, which worked up to Disco.
<tiox> Up to Cosmic rather. On Disco and up it fails to install.
<tiox> I assume it's because of libpng16-16 throwing a wrench in the works unintentionally.
<flog> sarnold: i would have thought i could use gnome-tweak-tool for it. but it only seems to provide some customization.
<sarnold> flog: I have no idea who this user is, or if he should be trusted with root on your computer, but it looks promising https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/libpng12
<tiox> Oh turns out I don't need libpng12-0 to run zsnes but I wonder now; the software was complaining about this software lacking, but now it works without? tf?
<Ben64> tiox: https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/zsnes
<Ben64> says right there it needs libpng16
<sarnold> oh bother I didn't notice that flog != tiox
<sarnold> everyone should have a different length nickname to avoid this problem :)
<flog> sarnold: no worries :p
<Ben64> sarnold: my client colors nicks based on magic
<sarnold> Ben64: yeah that would have helped me more than once :)
<Ben64> but occasionally people have the same length and color and i'm just lost
<sarnold> Ben64: "investigat weechat" has been on my todo list for ten years though
<Ben64> i'm on hexchat
<sarnold> ah that's never been on ny todo list :) heh
<flog> sarnold: think i found the tool i wanted to use. lxappearance
<sarnold> flog: that works for nm-applet?
<sarnold> the screenshot on lxde.org looks nice enough though :)
<sarnold> oh wow that'sfrom 2008.
<flog> Dont know yet but i remembered it had more options than gnome-tweaks
<flog> Nope no settings for tray icons.
<sarnold> flog: this looks promising https://askubuntu.com/questions/15240/how-to-change-the-icon-for-network-monitor-applet
<flog> sarnold: stumbled over that one already. But ill check it again.
<flog> I usually like to use a ui to configure fonts and themes since those settings usually points to multiple resources. But if there is no other way than doing it manually then i ll just have to do that .
<brandonkal> I have a long Dockerfile with the usual `RUN apt upgrade && apt install a \ b \ c \ ... \ dep150` What is the best way to take this list and check each requested package exists before download and install? It's not pleasant for it to error out after a long build process because of a typo several lines down. Thanks.
<sarnold> in what cases would a package be listed but not be available?
<tomreyn> brandonkal: i suspect it's supposed to say "RUN apt upDATe && ..."
<Zeitkind> Q: alt-key + mouseclick on the desktop (= any unused area where no window of any app is) on a Mac let the app in front/focus get hidden. I'm so f** used to this - how can I get this on Ubuntu?
<sarnold> tomreyn: heh nice spot
<tomreyn> :) it could explain why packages aren't installable
<sarnold> Zeitkind: that feels like the sort of thing that ought to be easy for the right person to write an extension for gnome-shell to do.. alas I don't know who that person is or if it already exists
<sarnold> there's a huge list of gnome extensions on https://extensions.gnome.org/# but 'desktop' and 'click' are way too broad.. heh
<Zeitkind> if you ever get used to stuff..
<Zeitkind> like the meta key.. took me ages..
<sarnold> heh isn't that the truth
<flog> Whohoo managed to change tray icon with lxapperance
<sarnold> sweet
<flog> Seems like nm-applet inherits the icon from the icon pack and its just that the icon in the moka icon back is useless on a dark background.
<flog> Does not fit with the colortheme im using.
<ajvermillion> Hey, whoever told me my problem was hardware earlier when I was convinced otherwise, it looks like you were right
<ajvermillion> I took the laptop apart, set it under a fan, reassembled it (making sure everything was connected firmly), and I can't get the error again
<ajvermillion> On the other hand, you owe me the screw I lost to oblivion
<Hellz_Bellz> hello! which nvidia package do I download for the GTX 1660 super?
<Hellz_Bellz> e.g. nvidia-390 nvidia-490 etc. etc.
<Hellz_Bellz> 3
<Hellz_Bellz> has IRC finally died?!?! its been years but it was NEVER this slow on here :(
<Hellz_Bellz> I am sad meow
<flog> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<flog> Not really peak hours right now.
<Hellz_Bellz> flog, I was lamenting that discord has taken over and nobody uses IRC anymore... freaking x<25 age group hardly even knows it exists!
<flog> Discord or slack i guess. Still like irc better.
<Hellz_Bellz> IIRC, #ubuntu was ALWAYS too fast to pay attention
<Hellz_Bellz> cant use discord in the terminal when youre working lol
<flog> There seems to be a terminalbased client for discord though ;)
<Hellz_Bellz> WAT u say? I like! but screw yahoo search! mint needs to get rid of that crap
<Hellz_Bellz> i'm on mint actually, are the packages named the same?
<flog> cordless?
<Hellz_Bellz> uhhhh... nah the computer has cords ?
<Hellz_Bellz> dont understand
<flog> Hellz_Bellz: https://github.com/Bios-Marcel/cordless
<_NeFF_> wow
<_NeFF_> Interesting...
<_NeFF_> Discord client for terminal????
<Hellz_Bellz> oh my yes,
<_NeFF_> Must try it
<flog> There seems to be a bunch of them.
<flog> Not really ubuntu-related though.
<Hellz_Bellz> terminator, cordless/irssi, nano and one other program i forgot all on one pane lol
<_NeFF_> Damn it!It's awesome!!!!
<_NeFF_> But...it's voiceless...
<Hellz_Bellz> who careas lol
<_NeFF_> mmmm...
<flog> _NeFF_: https://github.com/terminal-discord
<_NeFF_> lol
<tomreyn> Hellz_Bellz: just use what ubuntu-drivers suggests / installs. if this doesn't seem to work, there's a "graphics-drivers" PPA
<Hellz_Bellz> ohhh it has listed GPU in the doc folders!
<Hellz_Bellz> i was reading the entries for info and it had a link to the docs !
<Hellz_Bellz> darnit... have to install it first!
<tomreyn> oh, actually we don't support mint here
<brandonkal> tomreyn, yes it is update. Typo in irc
<Hellz_Bellz> i was just asking if the packages are the same name or if someone had experience with NVIDIA or the card in general
<Hellz_Bellz> I have the proprietary drivers but cannot find the unit designation of the linux onies and as far as im aware tyhey SHOUILD be named the same
<Hellz_Bellz> and i hate my fingers
<Ben64> Hellz_Bellz: you'll have to go to the mint channel for mint support
<Hellz_Bellz> they are not open apparently
<Ben64> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Ben64> it's on another server, irc.spotchat.org
<Hellz_Bellz> at least the one in the post on the forum called the official channel
<tomreyn> you can always install ubuntu and get support here
<Ben64> or get support in ##linux
<Ben64> but since this is ##ubuntu, we only deal with Ubuntu
<Ben64> #ubuntu *
<Hellz_Bellz> whats the package for ubuntu called for the gtx 1660 driver?
<gry> Hellz_Bellz: what is the official channel?
<Ben64> Hellz_Bellz: come on, don't do that
<Hellz_Bellz> #linuxmint-help on spotchat
<Hellz_Bellz> what exactly am i doing?
<Ben64> trying to dodge the rules
<Ben64> the channel is open, I just joined, there's 200+ people there
<Hellz_Bellz> answer the questioon please
<Ben64> you need to go to the mint channel or the generic linux channel
<flog> Its like asking the vet to do a health checkup on a human.
<Ben64> or anywhere else, really
<brandonkal> So I asked earlier, but is there a clean way to check if a list of packages can be installed before installing?
<Hellz_Bellz> i hate humans so fucking much
<Ben64> cool
<Ben64> brandonkal: huh? what list
<flog> Was i too harsh?
<Ben64> flog: no
<flog> Thought it was a fiting annology.
<Ben64> yeah not bad
<tomreyn> brandonkal: after   apt update   you can check availability using    apt policy <package1> <package2> <...>
<brandonkal> Ben64 this list specifically: https://github.com/brandonkal/docker-polyglot/blob/master/base/Dockerfile
<brandonkal> apt policy could work though it is a bit noisy. I'll give it a try.
<tomreyn> line 6 would probably cause the remaining package son the saem line to be ignored
<Ben64> there's a dry run option you could probably do and get a code from at the end
<kab0m> can somebody help me with a qml-script?
<spaceghost_> Hello.
<spaceghost_> How would you undo this? sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4FE13824E3FFC656^C
<kab0m> spaceghost_ try sudo apt-key del 4FE13824E3FFC656^C
<kab0m> spaceghost_ check with sudo apt-key list after if key is deleted
<spaceghost_> Oke.
<spaceghost_> It worked but it didn't fix the problem that i expected.
<spaceghost_> Thank you.
<spaceghost_> Do you know how can i set the command line to english in order to get better help?, i would like to hold kde in spanish.
<kab0m> spaceghost_ you have to edit "/etc/default/locale" to LANG="en_US" LANGUAGE="en_US:en" and "~/.pam_environment" to LANG=en_US LANGUAGE=en_US
<kab0m> spaceghost_ dont forget to logout and login after that
<spaceghost_> Oke.
<TomyWork> I installed IntelliJ via snap. It just told me it couldn't save its config, so I took a look at the disk space. This is what I see: /dev/loop0                                    599M  599M     0 100% /snap/intellij-idea-community/189
<TomyWork> is that to be expected or is it actually out of disk space?
<TomyWork> can someone else with a bunch of snaps tell me if their loop devices are all out of space?
<kab0m> TomyWork same over here...all /dev/loop* are at 100%
<TomyWork> seems normal, then
<TomyWork> 11260 /snap/intellij-idea-community/187/jbr/bin/java -classpath /snap/intellij-idea-community/187/lib/bootstrap.jar:/snap/intellij-idea-community/187/lib/extensions.jar ....
<TomyWork> this is not good, why is it loading from /187 and not /189
<spaceghost> I have these problem then.
<spaceghost> ttps://pastebin.com/wRWxX0Rv
<spaceghost> https://pastebin.com/JMqXGRUY
<spaceghost> https://pastebin.com/wRWxX0Rv
<mouses> https://askubuntu.com/questions/308760/w-gpg-error-http-ppa-launchpad-net-precise-release-the-following-signatures
<kab0m> spaceghost what happens if you run 'dpkg --configure -a' ?
<spaceghost> This.
<spaceghost> https://pastebin.com/dqZS0KmT
<kab0m> spaceghost 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<funabashi> Hi all, i want to check if ntpd start automaticlly after a reboot, how do i check that?
<kab0m> spaceghost looking at https://pastebin.com/wRWxX0Rv it looks liek you have some old apt sources from mixed distributions bionic/Artful there...also the errormessage about i396 architecture from virtualbox...i guess you should clean up your apt sources by hand to get rid of wrong sources and wrong architectures...but thats just me guessing you are
<kab0m> runnig amd64 arch...
<spaceghost> I need to open what archive for that kab0m?
<Ecko_> funabashi, maybe this? `ps aux | grep ntpd`
<Ecko_> Or `ps aux | grep ntpd | grep -v grep`
<Ecko_> I don't know your use case
<funabashi> yes its running but how do i know if its start after reboot?
<funabashi> ntp      15968  0.0  0.0  30740  2060 ?        Ss   Nov18   0:00 ntpd -u ntp:ntp -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -g
<kab0m> spaceghost no "archives", textfiles...your apt sources are located in "/etc/apt/sources.list" and "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" chec every list file in there with nano and look for OLD repositories from artful etc.
<kab0m> spaceghost is this a fresh installed kde neon or did you update from a older version?
<spaceghost> Fresh, i added a stupid ppa to install brave browser, that is the origin of the problem.
<kab0m> spaceghost it does not look like the single ppa was you only problem ;) cause virtualbox is complaining about wrong architecture too.
<kab0m> spaceghost what was the link to the ppa?
<spaceghost> I am commenting it.
<spaceghost> To avoid it.
<kab0m> spaceghost BTW you are better off not using brave and use firefox instead
<spaceghost> It was this one: http://ppa.launchpad.net/samoilov-lex/aftl-stable/ubuntu artful main
<kab0m> spaceghost how did you added this ppa?
<spaceghost> Running these commands.
<spaceghost> sudo apt install brave-browsers
<spaceghost> echo "deb [arch=amd64] https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com/ $UBUNTU_CODENAME main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release-${UBUNTU_CODENAME}.list
<spaceghost> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4FE13824E3FFC656
<kab0m> spaceghost 'sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release-*' and 'sudo apt-key del 4FE13824E3FFC656'
<funabashi> All services in /etc/init.d/
<funabashi> will they start after next reboot?
<kab0m> spaceghost does lsb_release -a show codename bionic ?
<kab0m> spaceghost 'lsb_release -a'
<spaceghost> Yes.
<spaceghost> Release:        18.04
<spaceghost> Codename:       bionic
<kab0m> emove the apt list file from bravebrowser as shown above and als the other ppa you added via 'sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:samoilov-lex/aftl-stable'
<kab0m> spaceghost remove the apt list file from bravebrowser as shown above and als the other ppa you added via 'sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:samoilov-lex/aftl-stable'
<kab0m> spaceghost btw, you dont need "android-file-transfer" as kde neon can handle MTP via the dolphin file explorer ;)
<spaceghost> Thank you.
<kab0m> spaceghost do you have virtualbox installed?
<spaceghost> Yes.
<spaceghost> I commented the ppa just in case but i found a way to fix that error.
<kab0m> spaceghost how did you install virtualbox and what is you model of your CPU?
<spaceghost> The architecture?
<kab0m> *the model of your cpu
<kab0m> spaceghost no like intel i7-7700k or something like that
<spaceghost> It is i5, 3rd generation i think.
<kab0m> spaceghost so you are sure its a 64bit cpu right?
<spaceghost> Yes.
<spaceghost> As part of Lenovo's 2012 lineup, the X230 uses Intel's third generation Core ix CPU as expected. Our specific model on hand uses the new 2.6GHz Core i5-3320M, but users can upgrade to a 2.8GHz Core i5-3360M or a 2.9GHz i7-3520M or even downgrade to a 2.4GHz Sandy Bridge i3-2370M if need be.
<kab0m> spaceghost how exactly did you install virtualbox?
<spaceghost> I think that from discovery.
<spaceghost> I need to restart now.
<spaceghost> Back.
<kab0m> and does apkcon refresh now work?
<kab0m> spaceghost and does apkcon refresh now work?
<kab0m> spaceghost sorry, i meant pkcon
<spaceghost> Yes.
<spaceghost> And pkcon update.
<spaceghost> Thank you.
<kab0m> without errors?
<spaceghost> Without errors, i even uncommented the virtualbox and now it neither shows the error or warning.
<kab0m> spaceghost great
<kab0m> spaceghost btw, better remove the current virtualbox completely and use the new vb 6.0 from the oracle repo... heres is a tutorial https://tecadmin.net/install-virtualbox-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<spaceghost> Oke.
<spaceghost> Thanks.
<Fudge> anyone know a command line setting to turn numlock on
<Ben64> Fudge: check out setleds
<kab0m> spaceghost I’m happy to help
<Fudge> thansk Ben64
<CEWS> /4/6
<CEWS> Don't you just hate that
<kab0m> CEWS hate what?
<CEWS> Messing up ^
<baako> hi guys how do i convert my ssh ptivate key to openssh?
<baako> format
<Pricey> baako: What format is it currently in? (Where did you generate/obtain it from?)
<kab0m> I cant run a qml-script in kde neon. Error "qml: Did not load any objects, exiting." the same script runs fine ob ubuntu 18.04. Anyone knows what to do?
<iopq> I've entered into a second log-in loop with Ubuntu 19 in two days
<iopq> can you even install cuda on ubuntu 19
<sweb> my server is reset and i see logs: "systemd-logind[953]: Power key pressed." And IPMI logs show "System ACPI Power State ACPI | S4/S5: soft-off | Asserted"
<sweb> is power failure or someone push power button or power off by ILO ?
<sweb> how could id find out
<rana_ans> hi, Im using ubuntu in dual-mode with windows 10. I want to use phoenixOS as well. I installed it from their site but when I run it, it restarts my pc to the same grub menu of ubuntu and windows 10 and I cant seem to boot into PhoenixOS
<slipttees> ioria rsrs
<ioria> slipttees, hey
<slipttees> still not working
<slipttees> install win10 again to verify ethernet problem
<ioria> slipttees, the module get loaded at least ?
<slipttees> same problem
<ioria> slipttees, i'd try to reseat the card in another slot
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<malmen> hi guys
<malmen> anyway to isntall amdgpu on ubuntu 19.10 ?
<OerHeks> if your GPU is amdgpu driver capable, it should already be loaded
<malmen> glxgeers have only 60fps
<malmen> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<malmen> 	Kernel driver in use: amdgpu
<pragmaticenigma> malmen: For reference, glxgears is not a benchmark tool. It is only intended to tell you that OpenGL drivers and routines are working with your graphics card
<slipttees> ioria notebook bro
<oxek> where do I configure whether a user is allowed to mount a removable usb stick without root privileges?
<oxek> currently, when a usb flashdrive is inserted, icon appears on desktop but clicking it produces an arror, not even a popup asking for root privileges
<OerHeks> oxek, looks like there is an error on that usb device, perform a fsck perhaps?
<OerHeks> or partebion the error would be helpfull
<oxek> OerHeks: everything works if I mount it using `sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt`
<OerHeks> oke, that is helpfull too
<OerHeks> seems like you(r user) do not own the data
<oxek> the error is "Failed to mount "USBSTICK" Not authorized to perform operation"
<OerHeks> chown ( change owner) would fix that
<oxek> it is a fat32 filesystem, there are no permissions
<oxek> it's a standard usb flashdrive
<oxek> happens with every usb flashdrive I own
<OerHeks> oh fat32, certainly it contains errors,. that prevents mounting as non-root
<oxek> btw it does not happen on another machine with the same usb stick
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<oxek> on the other machine, I just put the stick in, and double click icon on desktop, and it opens in file browser
<OerHeks> and is that other system linux?
<oxek> yes
<oxek> ubuntu as well
<OerHeks> how odd, perform a fsck to be sure it is not a bad filesystem
<pragmaticenigma> oxek: Also, the GUI mounts using udiskctl instead of "sudo mount". udiskctl handles mounting the device automatically into the /media/{user}/{device_label} with permissions for the current user.
<oxek> pragmaticenigma: `udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdc1` pops up a GUI asking for root password, and when I enter the root password it successfully mounts it
<slipttees> ioria Well done
<slipttees> Add noapic in grub parameter
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<oxek> I'd prefer to not have to put in root password
<oxek> just like on the other ubuntu machine
<oxek> and don't know where to configure that
<OerHeks> fat32 and rootpasswored, there is something funny going on, if your claim is right
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<slipttees> ehhehehehe
<pragmaticenigma> oxek: Have you made changes to the permissions settings of your installation? By default, the GUI uses udiskctl and by default it does not require the currently logged in user to provide their password to mount
<oxek> OerHeks: I just `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc` then fdisk to create partition, then mkfs.vfat to create filesystem on that drive, and same error happens
<oxek> the drive is fine
<oxek> the filesystem is fine as well
<oxek> it is just some configuration somewhere
<OerHeks> i think that drive is bad.
<oxek> OerHeks: every single usb stick I have? When it works flawlessly on another ubuntu machine, and in livecd enviroment on the same machine?
<oxek> pragmaticenigma: I don't think I've made any permissions settings. My user is member of the sudo group if that matters.
<slipttees> ioria pastebin.com/dMjzPdFu
<oxek> where would I check the permissions?
<oxek> that's what I am probably looking for
<oxek> there are many reports online of "Failed to mount "..." Not authorized to perform operation" but with no solutions
<pragmatic_enigma> oxek: Have you ever made any changes to the sudoers file or any other permissions based settings on your machine?
<slipttees> ioria thanks for patiente and help.
<OerHeks> there is no simple setting to allow/prevent an user mounting fat32..
<oxek> pragmatic_enigma: `sudo md5sum /etc/sudoers` gives the same hash for the sudoers file on both machines
<oxek> I have not made any changes to that file
<Tolhsadum> Hi y'all! I've got a really weird problem. Someone installed some security thing from DevSec Ubuntu baseline something and it basically broke my grub. After that, I was unable to boot with any option in the grub (even recovery). I tried to boot-repair and it failed and gave me this report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/thHzYY3ZMF/   eventually I
<Tolhsadum> decided to reinstall Ubuntu 18.04 from scratch but after the first reboot, I had the same problem -__-
<oxek> OerHeks: then I am looking for the more complicated setting
<pragmatic_enigma> Tolhsadum: I suggest you seek out that person that helped you for instructions on how to undo those changes
<Tolhsadum> He doesn't know xD
<oxek> pragmatic_enigma: where are some other permission-based settings? I have not made any changes, but want to compare the working machine with the broken one.
<oxek> sudoers is the same
<oxek> group membership is the same
<pragmatic_enigma> Tolhsadum: Try a BIOS factory reset... if the problem persists after a reinstall, it's not the operating system
<Tolhsadum> Oh yeah good idea, thanks!
<pragmatic_enigma> Tolhsadum: If that doesn't work, it's possible something is logged in the UEFI/EFI (?) registry. That is something I'm unfamiliar with unfortunately. My general practice is to not let friends help with my computers, but rather send me their sources for their ideas so I can undo it later
<oxek> I also don't see any error in dmesg, and lsblk correctly shows the device and the partition without requiring root
<Tolhsadum> I usually do the same but he is supposed to be the engineer of our team and is supposed to admin our computers. So I cannot really prevent him from having his hands on my computer :p
<pragmatic_enigma> Tolhsadum: ah, I see... sounds like someone needs some retraining
<pragmaticenigma> oxek: I'm kind of out of ideas. I know that udiskctl is a good place to start your search to find a solution. As to why it's requiring the password, I'm not sure... I haven't run into that issue before
<oxek> pragmaticenigma: `udisksctl monitor` run without sudo, properly shows the usb stick when it is inserted
<gigirock> oxek, excuse me i have no log, what's the matter ?
<oxek> gigirock: when a usb flashdrive is inserted, icon appears on desktop but clicking it produces an arror, not even a popup asking for root privileges
<oxek> it works perfectly fine on another ubuntu machine
<gigirock> oxek, mmmmh check the group of the user logged
<oxek> groups membership is the same for both users on both machines
<oxek> the error is the well-known "Failed to mount "USBSTICK" Not authorized to perform operation"
<oxek> with no solutions online
<gigirock> and both the computers are running uefi bios ?
<oxek> gigirock: both are uefi, but I don't think that's relevant here - there was another user here recently with some uefi issues
<Tolhsadum> Ok I seem to have a reproducible problem. I reinstall Ubuntu 18.04 from a live usb. If i reboot directly after the install it works fine. But if I make the first update from the gui when I reboot the grub is broken again
<wedr> Hello, on an Ubuntu installation, with Apache Tomcat installed, where can I find the folder directory location for /srv/tomcat/incoming ?
<pragmaticenigma> Tolhsadum: Most common issue is graphics drivers causing blank screens on boot. Try adding nomodeset during boot?
<wedr> Or this is more of a Tomcat question, since I feel the /srv/tomcat seems to be a particularly specific Tomcat folder...
<gigirock> oxek, in modern bios , you have to 'promote' some device to be secure for the system, for example external disks
<Tolhsadum> I'll try but I don't have a black/white screen it just reboots for ever
<pragmaticenigma> wedr: Ubuntu places web server content in /var/www path. Where are you reading your documentation?
<oxek> gigirock: that goes beyond my knowledge - please advice where I can read up on this
<wedr> pragmaticenigma, it was a company documentation citing something official from the Ubuntu docs, but it's a broken link so I have no way to verify it
<wedr> probably because of the formatting
<wedr> I did see a /srv/ folder on Ubuntu though
<Tolhsadum> Alright, nomodeset doesn't work :s
<pragmaticenigma> wedr: That sounds like someone in your company has the answers you seek. Companies frequently change things to suit their needs. I would be looking for a resource in your company that knows how things are configured.
<wedr> They left a while ago, back in August. All knowledge transfers were made, but they're all in Ellington, CT.
<wedr> I'm in Boston.
<wedr> And none of the KTs have information about Ubuntu specific configurations the company uses
<gigirock> oxek, we are out of issue, https://deploymentresearch.com/allowing-normal-users-to-connect-to-a-new-thunderbolt-docking-station/ in this case the security is about thunderbolt , but you can setup also something for usb ports.
<oxek> gigirock: thunderbolt is a different beast due to DMA, usb does not have DMA hence no need for root permissions
<lotuspsychje> !who | Tolhsadum
<ubottu> Tolhsadum: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pragmaticenigma> wedr: This channel focuses it's support on the packages and software as provided throug the Ubuntu software repositories. It is going to be very difficult for us to troubleshoot or help on anything that resides outside that realm. You're best to start trying to reach out to those contacts. You might find some help in an apache specific user community
<wedr> yeah, I was thinking about that
<wedr> I'll go ahead and seek Apache, thanks
<Tolhsadum> I just noticed a quick error when I boot saying "broken BIOS?". I think it's linked to what prevents me from passing the grub and even repairing it :s
<Tolhsadum> Does anyone know how to fix the BIOS? :S
<oxek> Tolhsadum: that dmesg line is irrelevant
<oxek> it shows on almost every machine
<Tolhsadum> oxek I didn't have that before though. And I tried to fix my grub the whole day :s. Even after reinstalling Ubuntu 18.04 I still have the problem. It seems to be linked to the update
<Tolhsadum> If I reboot before doing any update right after ubuntu brand new installation it works. But as soon as I do the first update I can't reboot anymore
<oxek> Tolhsadum: what gets updated during the first update?
<Tolhsadum> It was through the GUI update manager, maybe I should do it manually. But I see that many security updates and among them ubuntu base with like 100 packages :s
<Tolhsadum> It's the first update right after the installation so it's kinda big
<pragmaticenigma> depending on what image you're installing from... could be nearly all the packages
<pragmaticenigma> Tolhsadum: Have you tried installing from the mini.iso? That downloads the latest packages as they're being installed. Reducing the number of updates needed on first run.
<Tolhsadum> pragmaticenigma oh no I took the official 18.04 iso, like the first link I found
<pragmaticenigma> Tolhsadum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Tolhsadum> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ that one
<mmlj4> morning... would someone tell me the versions of nmap and MariaDB on the latest stable version of Ubuntu? thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !info nmap bionic | mmlj4
<ubottu> mmlj4: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 7.60-1ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 5052 kB, installed size 23415 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Tolhsadum: It will also help narrow down if it's something to do with the graphics driver. I don't do a lot of customization through the mini installer. I just check the box for either server or the desktop flavor I desire.
<mmlj4> !info mariadb bioni
<ubottu> 'bioni' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-pro
<mmlj4> !info mariadb bionic
<ubottu> Package mariadb does not exist in bionic
<mmlj4> grr... but thanks, guys
<lotuspsychje> mmlj4: you probably want mariadb-server or -client
<pragmaticenigma> !info mariadb-server bionic | mmlj4
<ubottu> mmlj4: mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.1): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:10.1.43-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 65 kB
<mmlj4> ah, thanks
<Rockwood> hi
<Rockwood> I just install ubuntu 19 server
<Rockwood> in virtualbox
<Rockwood> now my question is can install GUI on server in virtualbox
<Rockwood> can I?
<pragmaticenigma> Rockwood: "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop"
<Fuchs> Rockwood: can yes, but why would you like a GUI on a server? In most cases this is discouraged
<compdoc> Rockwood, yes, but you need a 2d desktop if you want remote desktop
<compdoc> I put minimal desktops on all my ubuntu servers
<pragmaticenigma> Fuchs: We're here to help, please avoid criticism.
<Rockwood> Fuchs I don't understand your point
<Fuchs> pragmaticenigma: it's not criticism, it's helping to shoot in oneselfs foot from various points of views  (ressources, security and remote sessions), hence if I have more details I might be able to suggest a better solution
<Fuchs> Rockwood: what is your use case to have a GUI on the server for?
<nightuser> Hi! I'm building my own stripped-down variant of kernel for my small arm-based device and I want to use Ubuntu there. Does Ubuntu require some specific kernel options to be set? Also, is it necessary to apply Ubuntu's own patchset on top of the kernel (like https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.3.12/ )?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Fuchs
<ubottu> Fuchs: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Fuchs> lotuspsychje: yes, thanks, I am supporting Rockwood
<lotuspsychje> Fuchs: as pragmaticenigma was saying, please keep support & opinions divided
<Rockwood> Fuchs actually it makes work easier to me in some cases
<Fuchs> it's not an opinion, really. What compdoc wrote might affect them, therefore recommending a solution that might break various things should probably be analyzed
<Fuchs> Rockwood: that's fine, for various reasons it might make sense to install something more lightweight, though. Will you be needing graphical remote sessions as well?
<Fuchs> Rockwood: also how much ressources (RAM, mainly) does that VM have?
<Rockwood> 1.5 GB
<Rockwood> sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop I did this
<Fuchs> yeah, then I'd definitely suggest something way more lightweight, otherwise you will most likely either run into swapping, which will make your server very slow, or have random applications / services killed by the oom killer
<Rockwood> as per suggested me
<compdoc> Mate makes an excellent minimal desktop
<Rockwood> its 6 %
<Rockwood> stop it now?
<Rockwood> stopped
<Fuchs> Rockwood: you can install it and you can try running it, if you run into the above mentioned issues, I recommend installing something more lightweight
<compdoc> I dont beleive you can use the standard Ubuntu desktop if you want to log in remotely
<Fuchs> you can't, but given it's a VM they might not need to, hence me asking
<Rockwood> idk know which lightweight?
<lotuspsychje> please take this to #ubuntu-discuss
<Fuchs> Rockwood: there are many and it comes down to personal preference, but if you don't have a preference, try   apt install lxde     (you can alsso have ubuntu-desktop installed at the same time, and choose which to use at login)
<oerheks1> lotuspsychje, i think this is alright
<Fuchs> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-desktop with 1.5 GB will swap. This is not a matter of opinion or preference, but rather giving support advice that is very likely to break for the user
<Rockwood> how to remove that incomplete installtion
<pragmaticenigma> Fuchs: They should install "sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop" for lxde... the meta package contains dependiceis and scripts for setting up the xserver properly.
<Rockwood> idk much about ubuntu
<Fuchs> Rockwood: if apt complains about something that is unconfigured, it will give you the command to fix it, but you are most likely fine. Feel free to install both and see which one works for you, if you run into memory issues or need remote desktop, try the second one
<Fuchs> pragmaticenigma: ah, thanks, that one, then
<ioria> nowadays lubuntu-desktop and lxde are 2 different things; the first will pull lxqt not lxde
<Rockwood> I think I need lamp stack too for my ubuntu server
<Fuchs> ioria: either will most likely be fine, just ubuntu-desktop won't, as the 1.5 GB RAM the user has is _way_ below the recommendation
<ioria> agree
<Rockwood> in ubuntu 19 server having default (pre installed) PHP, MySQL and Apache  too?
<oerheks1> Rockwood, no, you must have seen alacarte where you can install additional packages in ubuntu server
<oerheks1> sudo tasksel # would start this routine again
<eelstrebor> heh, the hp gui says my black ink level is ok but only half a page prints before it fades to no print
<Rockwood> sudo tasksel # would start this routine again  for me? oerheks1
<oerheks1> Rockwood, yes
<Tolhsadum> Me again, I'm in the grub console and I have an error when I ls: failure reading sector 0x2426 from `hd0'.
<Rockwood> mean why i need this routine? not getting your point
<Tolhsadum> It looks kinda bad, no?
<oerheks1> Rockwood, you asked about php mysql apache.. just being friendly to show you how to install those
<Rockwood> in this single command they will be install?
<Rockwood> oerheks1
<oerheks1> Rockwood, no, discover that menu what it gives. and there is ubuntu server manual what all parts mean
<Rockwood> ah okay
<oerheks1> one can cancel safely
<Rockwood> i am getting two option gdm3 and lightdm   which should i use?
<Fuchs> whichever you prefer
<Fuchs> chances are that lightdm has fewer dependencies and uses fewer ressources
<Rockwood> k
<Rockwood> thanks friends cya soon :)
<oerheks1> have fun, Rockwood
<rangergord> I have Software Updater in 18.04 set to "Automatically check for updates: Never", but it's still running at startup and bothering me. I prefer to manually update from the terminal. How can I disable this GUI auto-updater, without affecting my ability to apt update?
<rangergord> I can't just remove update-notifier because it's trying to remove ubuntu-desktop too
<oerheks> edit  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades and set unattended to 0 https://diyblindguy.com/tip-disable-unattended-upgrades-on-ubuntu-18-04-server/
<oerheks> this will not affect manually updating
<rangergord> oerheks: all of those were already at 0, I must have tried this a while back. APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0"; APT::Periodic::Download-Upgradeable-Packages "0"; APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0"; APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "0";
<rangergord> so that's not the solution :/
<oerheks> oh, no clue then .. :-(
<rangergord> I think I found out how. I used apt-file to show the contents of the update-notifier package, it installs a bunch of scripts to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<oerheks> good spot.
<rangergord> Well those were configs, but I found /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop among the files too, deleting that does it. Case closed, Watson!
<avid_fan> Greetings all. How would I disconnect from a dead ssh session from within a tmux session? More info: I'm connected to a remote server, then start tmux, then ssh to another server. If I try to disconnect (<ENTER>~.) it terminates the initial connection, not the "nested" one. I want to kill the nested one.
<avid_fan> I suppose I can kill the tmux window, but I was hoping to just break that ssh connection.
<akk> I haven't used tmux, but ~. should kill an ssh session. You might have to hit return first.
<akk> oh, oops, you said that, I guess tmux uses the same sequence?
<pragmaticenigma> avid_fan: instead of keyboard shortcuts, which are going to be interpreted by the first client/application, you can type "logout" on the cli to close the connection
<pragmaticenigma> or shorter, type "exit"
<akk> I assume "dead ssh session" meant that there was no active shell on the other end.
<pragmaticenigma> hard to know... when I read it, it felt more like they were unintentionally terminating the initial ssh connection
<ioria> avid_fan, have you tried pressing  'twice' C-b  ?
<avid_fan> Thanks for the feedback all. The issue is that sometimes the nested ssh session "locks" and normally when I run into this I can use the <ENTER>~. to disconnect. The problem is that since I'm already connected to a remote box that command kills the global ssh connection.
<avid_fan> ioria: tried C-b a couple times, but that doesn't appear to really have done much.
<avid_fan> I see no feedback in the terminal. I don't have a currently locked ssh session to try that on though.
<ioria> avid_fan, for  C-b  i mean the prefix, unless you use something different
<avid_fan> Yeah, I was following that bit.
<avid_fan> My tmux is using the standard key bindings
<ioria> avid_fan, so in theory the first prefix is caught by the outer session, and  the second is passed to the inner session
<avid_fan> Oh, perhaps there's a misunderstanding ioria. I'm not starting tmux on my workstation, only once I connect to the central server. From there I ssh to yet other servers and it's this ssh session I'd like to disconnect from, instead of killing the tmux window.
<ioria> avid_fan, ah, i see
<avid_fan> If killing the tmux window is the answer, I'm fine with that. I just thought I'd ask to see if there was some other way.
<raidghost> What graphical driver is recommanded on Hp probook 650 G1 ?
<raidghost> Ive tried upgrading from 18.04 to 19.10 (19.04 and then 19.10) but still it seems like ubuntu got a driver issue with the intel chipset
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: wich graphics card is inside?
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: Intel Integrated HD Graphics 4600
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: intel drivers should be automaticly best these days
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: what is the issue exactly you experience?
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: Inverted colors
<raidghost> its like watching a negative on old old photo
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video, please?
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/PQSHPzvT
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: driver seems loaded
<raidghost> i know. the first thing i thought of was Heating issue
<raidghost> But it happends like 4 to 7 times a day.
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: inverted colors start on the login, or at desktop?
<raidghost> Desktop
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: on gnome3 right?
<raidghost> Unity is gnome3 right?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: did you install unity desktop yourself, or upgraded from 16.04 before?
<raidghost> i did a preinstall of 18.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: could you pastebin your dmesg please, volunteers will take a look for you
<GreyXor> Hi, there is special something to do for an BIOS/MBR installation with 19.10 ? i get grub problem during installation with (entire disk) ?
<lordcirth> GreyXor, please provide more details about your problem
<GreyXor> lordcirth, thanks, https://snipboard.io/LH3vUf.jpg
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/Xqr8HjKU
<GreyXor> i just run the 19.10 ISO, select "entire disk" in installation. and i have this error
<lordcirth> GreyXor, it seems that the disk is formatted GPT, but you have booted in legacy/BIOS mode? Try switching your BIOS settings to EFI-only.
<GreyXor> lordcirth, i don't have any EFI parameter in my motherboard settings
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: did you update system to latest?
<lordcirth> GreyXor, ok. Try switching to another tty, running 'fdisk /dev/sdb', and formatting it MSDOS, then re-run the installer
<GreyXor> lordcirth, alright
<ioria> GreyXor, how many disks do you have  there ?
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: did update system to latest yes.
<raidghost> i had a hope that the graphical card was no longer a pain in the latest version. but i was wrong.
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: this might be something: i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes:
<oerheks> connect the cable properly screwed?
<raidghost> Orphis: talking to who? me ?
<raidghost> Well. With dualboot on the hp proobok it works 100% perfect with Windows 10. So i guess there is nothing wrong with the card.
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: do you still have older kernels in your list?
<raidghost> Neeh. Removed them.
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: and you say you have this same color revert on all ubuntu versions?
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: correct
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: got a screenshot of that?
<raidghost> i will check if i still got the picture
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: found a screen corruption like this: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=145965
<GreyXor> lordcirth, working :)
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/a/bA30yaB
<raidghost> This was taken by 18.04.3
<raidghost> Not just the browser but the whole desktop.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lordcirth> GreyXor, great! Legacy boot on GPT is an odd configuration that tends to cause issues.
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: did you try lubuntu/xubuntu on that machine yet?
<GreyXor> lordcirth, outch, another error :/ i show you
<GreyXor> lordcirth, https://snipboard.io/wCnHdR.jpg
<ioria> raidghost, you can try a custom xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<raidghost> ioria: oh? hmmm...
<ioria> raidghost, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/79JP9MYJGG/
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: i can give it a try on my girlfriends laptop. To see if it works out better
<lordcirth> GreyXor, weird. Did you checksum the ISO? During the installer boot, there should be an option to self-checksum
<raidghost> ioria: i dont have a xorg.conf file
<ioria> raidghost, i know; you have to create one
<GreyXor> lordcirth, ok, i will check that thanks for help
<raidghost> ioria: and then what more?
<ioria> raidghost, reboot
<GreyXor> at first he asks me to update the installer. maybe the new installer is broken. i will try the old one
<raidghost> ioria: back. how do i check if it now uses the xorg.conf file?
<ioria> raidghost, check journalctl or Xorg.0.log , probably in .local/share/xorg now
<raidghost> /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1413]: (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ioria> raidghost, ok, test it; if i causes problems just remove it
<raidghost> Executing command [USER=root] [TTY=unknown] [CWD=/home/raidghost] [COMMAND=/usr/lib/xserver-xorg-video-intel/xf86-video-intel-backlight-helper intel_backlight]
<oerheks> California Supreme Court justices have rejected a law that would have required President Trump to disclose his tax returns to appear on state's primary ballot  .. dang https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/california-justices-reject-law-requiring-trump-tax-returns/2019/11/21/1e522b26-0c8c-11ea-8054-289aef6e38a3_story.html
<raidghost> will be fun to see how long the thingy keeps it self normal ;)
<oerheks> wrong channel
<raidghost> thanks ioria for the maybe fix ;)
<ioria> raidghost, ok
<bofanko> Hi there! Im having problems with connecting my phone (Android, P9 lite Huawei) with Ubuntu (18.04). I can't find any answers online. Nothing happens when I connect the laptop and the phone. I have enabled usb debbuging on the phone. Thank you
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Im looking for a general computer science chat
<UndefinedIsNotAF>  /list .*(computer|pc).*  did nothing
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<oerheks> bofanko, install gsconnect,  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/ubuntu-18-10-gsconnect-extension-by-default
<bofanko> oerheks, thats seems like an app, does ubuntu not support it natively? I tought I was just missing some drivers
<geekPanther> When I try to start my vsftp daemon it prompts me this error "Failed to start vsftpd.service: Unit vsftpd.service is masked".
<geekPanther> Please help me
<oerheks> bofanko, natively from 18.10 and up, iirc
<oerheks> systemctrl unmask vsftpd.service
<oerheks> systemctrl start vsftpd.service
<oerheks> and systemctrl enable vsftpd.service # to start at boot automaticly
<stemid> hey I have a bit of an issue with a VM. another VM crashed so I added the old VMs disk file to the new one. hoping to mount it. it's there in fdisk -l but lvscan and pvdisplay reveal that PV Name is [unknown] probably because the physical disk file changed names when added to the new VM. so how can I edit the PV Name to match the new disk file /dev/sdb ?
<bofanko> oerheks, I can't tell for sure but I think I used to use file manager before for acessing usb files. All I want to do is transfer some photos and music
<geekPanther> oerheks : Yeah, I typed that command but still i Cannot start my FTP service. When I do a nmap scan, FTP is not showing on ports
<geekPanther> No Yeah, It works Thank you so much oerheks !! :)
<oerheks> geekPanther, have fun!
<johnjay> does anybody know a simple way to insert accent characters in ubuntu without using unicode codepoints?
<johnjay> i can't seem to find a way to get an International US Keyboard
<rfm> johnjay, what I did was assign a compose key and use the compose sequences (there is some documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey )
<johnjay> ok i tried that using tweaks but nothing happened when i turned it on
<rypervenche> johnjay: I use the International keyboard. You'll likely need to log out and back in after you make the change.
<johnjay> rypervenche: i looked everywhere in the menu but saw nothing like that
<johnjay> just English (US), English (Canada), etc
<johnjay> 18.04
<SimonNL> right alt and right alt+shift    ?
<SimonNL> áà
<SimonNL> à not sure if that was meant
<ioria> JonathanD, https://imgur.com/a/i9MK3WU
<ioria> johnjay,  https://imgur.com/a/i9MK3WU
<rfm> johnjay, I'm on 19.10, but I don't think 18.10 is any different; I went to tweaks>keyboard and mouse clicked on the Disabled button by Compose key, turned on the switch in the dialog that popped up, that allowed me to select Right Alt as compose key.  Then <right alt> followed by ' and e gave me  é as I would expect
<SimonNL> https://imgur.com/a/10mB4q8  does this help any ?
<bonfire> hi channel
<johnjay> rfm: ah you're right. you still have to instll tweaks but it seems to work
<johnjay> xmodmap isn't different though... i guess i won't ask how this is working then
<rfm> johnjay, It's using the xkb (X keyboard extension), xmodmap is an older interface.  Display its settings with "setxkbmap -query".
<Lastent> Hi, I want to add an application to run when the system starts, how can I do this?
<leftyfb> Lastent: what have you tried so far?
<Lastent> leftyfb, I created a file in systemctl
<leftyfb> Lastent: what application? Why do you need it to start on boot?
<oerheks> there is startup-applications, after login
<Lastent> leftyfb, it is a app that allows me to access USB connections from a webpage
<Lastent> \
<leftyfb> Lastent: is it a graphical application?
<Lastent> leftyfb, no
<leftyfb> Lastent: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/system_administrators_guide/sect-managing_services_with_systemd-unit_files
<leftyfb> Lastent: follow that. Let us know if you have any issues. Particularly, any error messages.
<Lastent> thanks leftyfb
<ioria> Lastent, btw, what app is that ?
<Intelo> How to see which files/ locations have filled my hardisk? I think theres a good utility but I do not remember its name. Its not df
<seere> Intelo: ncdu as a terminal frontend to du?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Baobab
<wedr> Currently working in Eclipse Java, and I have this Ubuntu Gnome3 issue with the scrollbar. Whenever I wanted to view something down at the very bottom of the view pane, like Variables or Debug, and I need to look at the very last row, the horizontal scrollbar would completely block that last line/row. It's annoying.
<wedr> I wanted to tweak the Gnome3 theme on Ubuntu, so the scrollbar doesn't block anything
<wedr> Anything I can try to work with? Online resources only shows how to disable scrollbars, which I do not want. I want to keep my scrollbars.
<wedr> I do not want scrollbars to be taller/wider than it should be.
<wedr> But getting it to overlay on top of something important that I need to read, is just annoying.
<wedr> "(
<oerheks> gnome-tweak-tool gives some settings, not sure those scrollbars are adjustable..
<oerheks> there is 'sloppy' that gives focus without click, so you can use scrollwheel
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<wedr> I tried the option, oerheks, that didn't work
<wedr> the overlaying behavior is still there
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> one disk missing in raid5. can't tell which physical drive, home brew server, no backplane/cage, all wired on the fly
<deadrom> ideas?
<wedr> How do I know which version of Gnome3 am I currently on? Stock Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.   There's   gtk-3.0, gtk-4.0, and gtk-2.0
<rud0lf> gnome-shell --version
<rud0lf> probably
<wedr> Gnome shell 3.28.4    this doesn't explain why I am getting gtk-4.0
<lordcirth> deadrom, can you see their serial numbers without removing them?
<wedr> Ahhhhhh, thank goodness it's considered an Eclipse bug... https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=519728
<ubottu> bugs.eclipse.org bug 519728 in SWT "Overlay scroll bar hides last element" [Normal,New]
<wedr> So no more fiddling around with ubuntu's Gnome3 themes
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Some friends of me says that fedora is more mature than Ubuntu. In many aspects. Do you think Fedora is more mature ?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> "Fedora doesnt break in updates".
<UndefinedIsNotAF> "Ubuntu default makes the computer feels slow"
<UndefinedIsNotAF> "AMD drivers make Ubuntu crashes"
<UndefinedIsNotAF> is this true?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Do i need to switch from Kubuntu to Fedora ?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> please help me, i don't want to change my distro
<bracham> Then don't. But if you're wondering, install them side by side and try Fedora.
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: try em all and pick the one you like best
<akk> UndefinedIsNotAF: If you like kubuntu and it's working for you, why would you switch just because some other people prefer fedora?
<wedr> Just do a dual install  on your system
<UndefinedIsNotAF> arg
<bracham> But this is an Ubuntu channel, i doubt you'll get anyone here telling you Fedora is better
<UndefinedIsNotAF> i cant dual install
<UndefinedIsNotAF> i can do virtualbox
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Is virtualbox working oin ubuntu?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> on*
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, I use bith ubuntu Mate and fedora Mate,
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, I use Fedora more often
<bracham> Why can't you do both?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> coz_: and which one is better?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> bracham: because UEFI shit in the ass last time i did a dual boot
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, depending on your hardware, I use dell, fedora
<UndefinedIsNotAF> coz_: and its good stuff?
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, ubuntu is a bit more sluggish on same hardware
<UndefinedIsNotAF> what is sluggish ?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I dont understand that word
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, slower, less respomsive
<sarnold> if you test one distro in a virtualized environemtn you ought to test all of them in a virtualized environment
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF,  but again, you need to test it first
<UndefinedIsNotAF> ok so Ubuntu sux on dell hardware, thats it coz_?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> coz_: ok im downloading Fedora right now
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, no, just on my one dell laptop
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Ok, another question
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, I take it you are new to linux?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Is there a my little pony theme for ubuntu ? its not for me, its for a friend.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> coz_: i start linux 30days ago
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF,  I couldnt tell you thst, have you googled it?
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: try this one out https://www.ponyos.org/
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, in my opinion, ubuntu, and fedora are great for both beginners and advanced users.
<deadrom> lordcirth: I bit the bullet and disassemled the machine
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, the update command is slightly diffe update for ubuntu  and sudo dnf upgrade for fedorarent, sudo apt
<coz_> sorry
<coz_> sudo dnf upgrade for fedora
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, you should ne able to succed with either distribution
<coz_> UndefinedIsNotAF, google for help and go to this and the #fedora channels for help
<Intelo> seere, yes. thanks!
<deadrom> lordcirth: the labels dont match the sn :D (relabed hitachis from toshiba)
<Noboru55> Hello everybody, for some reason i couldn't open a pendrive and my sda2 (backup partition), so i rebooted the system and i got the screen (initramfs)   there i saw a message unxpecte error in sda1
<Noboru55> i needed to type there  fsck /dev/sda1
<Noboru55> is there someway to see what happened?
<Noboru55> logs.. or something, because i just typed Y to all errors in fsck
<md_5> anyone noticed general application ui hangs/pauses since updating to 19.10?
<Zeitkind> Q: 19.10 and played with the UI settings. Now the window buttons are.. left _and_ right, so left red and right green, yellow .. gone. any hints? :D
<lispmacs> hi, I've got a Ubuntu VPS. I was wondering if there was a package that would help me install a 6in4 tunnel with the server itself being the endpoint. I've done 6in4 with LibreCMC router but not on a server
#ubuntu 2019-11-22
<floogy> Hi, I got a Intenso USB pendrive (transcend jetflash chip) and I got "no medium found" errors on it, because I erroneously tried to wrote an ISO on it, where I had to partition/format it by an HP Format Tool and copy the files of the ISO on it and then issue syslinux on it.
<BlueBomber> anyone interested in an espeak date command?
<BlueBomber> anyone?
<epic_null> I didn't see the question
<linux_dr_arcules> I'm using bionic on a laptop via a macOS laptop running Barrier... as a result my linux box gets a lot of unintended "Super" key presses... etc... On several occasions I'm seeing the Ubuntu task bar go mostly invisible. All that's left is a mostly alpha band at the bottom of the screen, and the "Show Applications" button in the lower right. Anyone else seeing this? Reported it? Have a good work around?
<sarnold> I don't even know what epseak is so I'm unlikely to need to know a date command for it
<BlueBomber> epic_null i asked if anyone wanted a date command for espeak
<epic_null> Ah.
<linux_dr_arcules> Anyone else seeing the taskbar vanish?
<floogy> How can I recover the usb pendrive from this "no medium found" error? It's unusable. `sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sdk` -> "No edium found"
<Zeitkind> floogy: erase the beginning of it
<floogy> dd if=zero of=/dev/zero give the same error
<epic_null> So while troubleshooting why my server doesn't have network access after being moved to new (to it, but still an upgrade) hardware, I notice a message saying ifupdown has been replaced by netplan(5). Does my fix need to be changed in response to this message?
<floogy> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdk gives the same error
<Zeitkind> sounds dodgy then tbh
<epic_null> also sorry Blue, I also don't use espeak, so I wouldn't know anything about the features that users want or need
<pragmaticenigma> floogy, If the hardware/drive has failed, there is no way to use software to "fix" or access it. You need at least the drive's controller working to access any of the memory cells
<Zeitkind> zeroing the first few megs should bring it back
<Zeitkind> if not I guess it's just broken
<epic_null> Does your partitioning software see it?
<floogy> gparted didn't detect it. The irony, I first was able to "reanimate" it by using a transcend tool under windows https://cdn.transcend-info.com/files/special/JetFlash%20Online%20Recovery%20User%20Manual%20_EN_.pdf
<sarnold> floogy: this thing sounds frustrating enough that it'd be worth just using a standard USB mass storage device
<floogy> But I vcan create a partition on /dev/sdk1 of 6GB
<floogy> Hm.
<linux_dr_arcules> I'm accidentally hitting the windows key a lot (details above) and seeing the taskbar eventually disappear. Except the "Show Applications" button. Is anyone else seeing this?
<floogy> I found this working `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc1 bs=1M count=6000 conv=fsync` like mentioned here https://de.switch-case.com/54819950
<linux_dr_arcules> ok... just discovered the taskbar sometimes returns after a screen lock
<floogy> $ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdk1
<floogy> sudo mount -t vfat  /dev/sdk1 /mnt/usbstick/
<floogy> ~$ df -h /mnt/usbstick/
<floogy> Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf
<floogy> /dev/loop0      5,9G    4,0K  5,9G    1% /mnt/usbstick
<sarnold> loop0 ??
<epic_null> hmm... never mind, apparently the solution I found is not gonna help for multiple reasons
<floogy> https://bpaste.net/raw/Y2DGA
<floogy> Yepp. Bizarre
<z1_> anyone running 20.04?
<sarnold> z1_: there's probably more folks in #ubuntu+1
<sarnold> floogy: very weird
<sarnold> floogy: your sfdisk command is to partition *inside* a partition
<sarnold> oih
<sarnold> let me re-read that more carefullly :)
<floogy> Yes, but I did issue it that way, due to the error on the device itself
<sarnold> floogy: so, try ls -l /dev/sdk*
<sarnold> I wonder if /dev/sdk1 is actually a six gigabyte file instead of a block device
<Zeitkind> can you just unmount /dev/loop0?
<Zeitkind> or losetup -d /dev/loop0 ?
<floogy> Yes, that could be. Maybe. I'll look into fstab
<floogy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Nov 22 00:25 sdk -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/host9/target9:0:0/9:0:0:0/block/sdk
<sarnold> and /dev/sdk1?
<floogy> [ 6899.182508] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB Flash Disk   7.76 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<floogy> [ 6899.183062] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg11 type 0
<floogy> [ 6899.183821] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdk] Attached SCSI removable disk
<semitones> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 19.10 alongside another linux distro
<semitones> It had a fatal error when trying to install grub
<semitones> and the next window gave three choices: try to install grub to a different hdd/partition, manually install the bootloader, or cancel
<semitones> but the window wouldn't respond
<semitones> like, I could click OK, but it wouldn't do anything
<semitones> finally, I killed ubiquity, and the desktop (GNOME?) restarted
<semitones> so, I guess what I'm trying to do is: Find where GRUB is already installed, and update it.
<semitones> oh, also, hello everyone :)
<epic_null> Okay so I checked lspci, and it's showing a lot of information for a missing driver, so I don't think it's that. It's not showing up in ifconfig though, and the 70-persistent-net.rules file does not exist. Does anyone have any reccomendations of what to look at next?
<sarnold> semitones: I can help with the 'and update it' part :)  update-grub
<epic_null> Semitones, is the rest of the installation going swimmingly?
<sarnold> semitones: but of course you've got to have a mostly-happy /etc/ /boot etc for it to work
<semitones> epic_null, no errors until that point :)
<epic_null> If it'ss otherwise installed, sarnold i going the way I was gonna go
<semitones> So I know grub is already installed somewhere
<semitones> because I am installing ubuntu next to OMV
<epic_null> just run the update-grub command (can't remember if there's a file that you write to first... that may just be for customs though)
<semitones> so do I need to chroot into there, and update grub?
<semitones> I'm going to see what happens if I just do update-grub
<semitones> wait, is there a way to find out which HDD grub is installed on already?
<epic_null> update-grub takes care of all that for you
<semitones> so I get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<semitones> I'm not sure what kind of state I left the installation in when I killed ubiquity
<floogy> losetup -D doesn't detach the sdk1 loop0 https://bpaste.net/show/YBQQC
<epic_null> Wait isn't there a grub rescue utility that you can use if you made a mess of your installation and just want it to work (albiet not nessesarily in a pretty way)? I'm pretty sure I've had to use it to get my laptop not booting to windows
<semitones> epic_null, yeah that's super grub disk. I already tried it and it hung
<semitones> I think I have to chroot into wherever grub is...
<Zeitkind> normally, command are case sensitive on Unix, so -d should be used. Not sure about losetup though
<Zeitkind> -d = --detach
<Zeitkind> (AFAIR)
<epic_null> I don't think Grub works like the rest of Linux - it's a boot loader, not an operating system
<floogy> LOSETUP(8)   Detach all associated loop devices: losetup -D
<epic_null> You know what... looking at the contents of my drive (mostly early-dev files), I'm thinking it may be easier to just reinstall this and hope that it's an error related to hardware/configuration incompatibility
<semitones> I ran grub-install from the live cd and it exited no problem... I just don't know if it knows about both linux partitions... so I guess I will try to chroot into it and update-grub now
<semitones> ugh now I get the error /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<semitones> this is why I don't understand chroot
 * BlueBomber ooof
<semitones> aha
<semitones> I didn't understand how to bind the virtual directories or what not and I have copy-pasta'd enough
<semitones> but the thing that I don't understand
<semitones> is when update grub in the chroot runs
<semitones> it doesn't find the linux image in the other partition
<floogy> loop0 is attached to the usb partition? https://bpaste.net/show/IZE4Y
<semitones> ok... and now I decided to chroot into my recently installed ubuntu partition
<semitones> and update-grub finds both oses, great
<semitones> \question for you sarnold
<semitones> after I update-grub do I need to do anhthing else
<semitones> or is that the one
<sarnold> that should do it
<semitones> word
<semitones> here it goes!
<sarnold> good luck :)
<semitones> thanks
<semitones> ok so the old grub is still what booted up
<semitones> I think I have to make sure to grub-install when I'm in the chrooted environment, and then update-grub
<sarnold> *which* grub is selected might be a feature of your bios
<sarnold> if you've got several installed anyweay
<semitones> yeah I wish I knew where this other one was installed
<semitones> if it's on sda's MBR
<semitones> or sdc's MBR
<semitones> I've been using BIOS to try booting specifically from sda, and it couldn't
<semitones> it said something like invalid systems disk
<semitones> but then it booted up fine
<semitones> so I don't know if it tried sdb
<semitones> or what
<semitones> I guess more experimentation is needed
<sarnold> back when I did dual booting things I always yanked one drive and inserted the other..
<semitones> lol true
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<sarnold> hey aleksandrdvorkin
<aleksandrdvorkin> i have a problem when trying to login to my dns address (the free ip address) i get a modem configuration page open when i try to access the Basic Configuration of my modem it wont accept the password and username DO I NEED TO RESET THE MODEM and use default username and password?
 * BlueBomber is curious who in here is still in school
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: whta does it mean to "login to my dns address"?
<aleksandrdvorkin> just trying to open the site address that i registered
<semitones> who it works!
<sarnold> what server do you expect to have on that IP address? is that IP address your modem's external address?
<BlueBomber> #School_Games_and_code
<semitones> thanks for joining the adventure sarnold and epic_null
<aleksandrdvorkin> yes
<bofanko> Can anyone help with connecting my phone to ubuntu? I want to acess phone's storage
<Zeitkind> plug in?
<bofanko> Nothing happens when I connect it and Usb debbuging is turned on
<aleksandrdvorkin> is it iphone?
<bofanko> Yes, over the cable
<Zeitkind> set phone connect as storage?
<bofanko> Huawei P9Lite
<bofanko> No option pops on the phone
<Zeitkind> must
<Zeitkind> (if Android)
<bofanko> Im telling you man, fresh install
<Zeitkind> change cable
<Zeitkind> some are power only
<sarnold> bofanko: the other day another user in here was using jmtpfs and mtp-tools to do phone over a wire things; of course he was in here because his USB ports no longer worked after doing so..
<sarnold> bofanko: adb is another popular way to do phone things with your computer
<Zeitkind> if the phone says nothing, thre is no usb connection and adb won't work too
<sarnold> don' tyou have to go tap that phone version informatoin thing seven times to get into dev mode before adb will work?
<bofanko> Zeitkind, you were right. You learn something new every day. Guess that was a power only cable.
<Zeitkind> or a broken one.. ^^
<sarnold> hehe
<bofanko> Yeah but the charge time is the same so I doubt it
<bofanko> And it is new
<sarnold> if it's broken then it's bes tto cut an end off before discarding it; if it's power-only then I hope it's bright orange :)
<bofanko> sarnold, sorry what do you mean by bright orange?
<sarnold> bofanko: something like this :) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51DKKHV8qlL._SX425_.jpg
<aleksandrdvorkin> well i connect my iphone and a window with the iphone contents pops up on mY macbook but nothing in Ubuntu that runs withing the VBox
<Zeitkind> vbox need addons to see usb
<aleksandrdvorkin> which is?
<aleksandrdvorkin> :)
<bofanko> sarnold, I'll cut the cable then lol
<Zeitkind> "VirtualBox 6.0.14 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack"
<Zeitkind> https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/6.0.14/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-6.0.14.vbox-extpack
<Zeitkind> not free!
<Zeitkind> no open source
<Zeitkind> but free for personla use
<aleksandrdvorkin> Zeitkind i have the extension pack installed
<Zeitkind> then check if your VM actually gets access to the usb device
<aleksandrdvorkin> oh i see
<aleksandrdvorkin> it
<aleksandrdvorkin> its under devices says IPHONE
<aleksandrdvorkin> Apple Inc Iphone
<aleksandrdvorkin> Failed to attach it though
<Zeitkind> wait.. "iPhone"?
<sarnold> is your hypervisor set to pass through that device and prevent the host os from using it?
<aleksandrdvorkin> sarnold what is hypervisor
<Zeitkind> iPhones do not work with Linux
<Zeitkind> it's Apple, stupid!
<Zeitkind> get FileApp or similar and use network
<aleksandrdvorkin> but its listed under the Devices
<aleksandrdvorkin> in USB
<Zeitkind> yes, but it does not work as a storage device
<Zeitkind> (which Apple tries to prevent for years now)
<Zeitkind> so use iTunes, use Network or get a better phone (any Android will work...)
<aleksandrdvorkin> i use icloud download
<Zeitkind> my last iPhone was a 4, now works as an alarm clock for my kids
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: vbox or qemu or xen or whatever
<Zeitkind> sarnold: iPhones do not work as a storage device, they just show up as.. useless iPhones on the usb bus
<Zeitkind> but they do work a camera storage
<Zeitkind> as
<Zeitkind> so you can get photos off, but nothing else
<aleksandrdvorkin> so the photos can be accessed?
<Zeitkind> they should AFAIR, but Apple might have changed that too
<Zeitkind> long ago..
<aleksandrdvorkin> and under the Devices Network i see en5:Iphone USB2
<Zeitkind> modem
<Zeitkind> usb networking
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i can connect through my iphone to internet from Ubuntu in Vbox?
<Zeitkind> nowadays quite.. useless
<aleksandrdvorkin> another question if my Virtual box Network set to Bridged adapter could that cause a problem connection to my modem like the modem wont accept the password for the admin
<Zeitkind> it is more or less the same as tethering by wifi or bluetooth
<Zeitkind> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IPhone_tethering
<ToeSnacks> Doesn’t ZFS Boot on Ubuntu 19.10 support any kind of full disk encryption?
<sarnold> ToeSnacks: I'm not sure what status it's at now, but it looks like fde may come later https://github.com/orgs/ubuntu/projects/1#card-27804217
<ToeSnacks> sarnold: thank you.
<sarnold> ToeSnacks: I followed rlaager's ubuntu zfs guide for 18.04 (but on 19.04) and things mostly seem to work -- it was a bit of a pain but at least it was well-documented :)
<sarnold> ToeSnacks: I haven't been brave enough to try an upgrade yet and see if it still works with 19.10..
<ToeSnacks> Does the guide outline how to set up encryption?
<sarnold> yes
<sarnold> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<ToeSnacks> Great thank you again.
<flog>  
<Zeitkind> still have my split buttons.. https://imgur.com/BAPek6V
<Zeitkind> anyone a hint? ^^
<flog> Zeitkind: split?
<Zeitkind> yeah, neither right nor left, one is left, one is right, yellow.. gone
<flog> Guess thats due to the theme you are using.
<flog> Checkde gnome-tweaks?
<Zeitkind> and changing with tweak tools doesn't change anything
<flog> Is it the same with all programs?
<Zeitkind> cam select right or left, doesn't matter
<flog> Might require you to log out and back in again. Not sure.
<Zeitkind> even reset with dconf reset / and rebooted - stays the same
<flog> No idea sorry,. Im not using the gnome DE myself.
<Zeitkind> and yes, all programs have split buttons
<rockwood94> how can i know my server ip?
<Zeitkind> (like Libreoffice)
<rockwood94> any command for it?
<Zeitkind> whatismyip.com or simular?
<Zeitkind> there should be some outside
<rockwood94> i am cli
<Zeitkind> hmm..
<rockwood94> i am using ubuntu 19.10 with cli
<rockwood94> on Virtualbox
<flog> rockwood94: nmcli device show <your nic>
<Zeitkind> try dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com.
<epic_null> ipaddr will give you the IP address the server thinks it has
<epic_null> also ifconfig
<flog> epic_null:does even ifconfig exist anymore?
<epic_null> but you may want to consult virtualbox for the IP address that you can actually reach it on
<Zeitkind> yes, but optional install
<epic_null> no ifconfig? strange...
<epic_null> ipaddr may still work
<Zeitkind> nettools or similar
<flog>  I dont have either on my install.
<flog> nmcli provides the same info though.
<Zeitkind> apt-get install net-tools will give you ifconfig
<Zeitkind> but use ip instead
<Zeitkind> liek ip addr show
<flog> Zeitkind: i personally find nmcli device show <devicename> easier to read.
<Zeitkind> ip output is similar to ifconfig - which I'm used to for ages.. ^^
<flog> beauty of open soarse, 10 programs do the same thing :)
<Zeitkind> I still use ifconfig if I look for packet losses and such though
<rockwood94> ifconfig isn't installed in
<Zeitkind> apt-get install net-tools
<rockwood94> which is better?
<flog> rockwood94: or use: ip addr show
<sarnold> ifconfig can't do everything that ip can do
<sarnold> but I haven't yet found as convenient a way to report dropped packets etc as ifconfig :(
<sarnold> (if anyone knows wqhat I'm overlooking that'd be nice to hear what it is :)
<Zeitkind> well, ifconfig gives a nice overview about RX/TX errors
<Zeitkind> not sure what's the ip command for this is
<rockwood94> how to log use pastebin for show out of command?
<Zeitkind> ?
<flog> netcat it to termbin?
<rockwood94> means [command + upload]
<rockwood94> i forget that command
<rockwood94> pastebinit
<flog> rockwood94: https://termbin.com/ you could use this. or just manually select copy and paste into your prefered online paste website.
<Zeitkind> echo 'alias tb="nc termbin.com 9999"' >> .bashrc
<IkoIKo> Bash.org Getting a random quote from bash.org, Please wait..
<IkoIKo> Bash.org Socket in use, Please wait..
<IkoIKo> Bash.org - #155 Quote: <Eggo> invent a new kind of tolet paper, reusible or edible
<Zeitkind> then tail -f interesting.log | tb
<lotuspsychje> IkoIKo: not here please
<Zeitkind> or whatever you like
<flog> lotuspsychje: bot i guess or someone with a script that triggers on the bourne again shell acronym.
<lotuspsychje> oh ill report, tnx
<flog> bash
<sarnold> yeah it's a bot
<sarnold> this isn't the first time it's happened
<sarnold> it's pretty silly to trigger on the trigger word anywhere in the line
<rockwood94> amazing its having two ips
<Zeitkind> test for .bashrc ...
<IkoIKo> Bash.org Getting a random quote from bash.org, Please wait..
<IkoIKo> Bash.org Socket in use, Please wait..
<IkoIKo> Bash.org - #144 Quote: <Troy1> "Hey baby, what channels do you hang out in?"
<Zeitkind> yup
<flog> triggers on dotbash
<rockwood94> 127.0.0.1 and 10.0.2.15
<rockwood94> anyway thanks
<Zeitkind> then try hacking the 127.0.0.1!
<flog> rockwood94: you need to read up on 127.0.0.1.
<Zeitkind> and 10.x.y.z is a private IP anyway
<rockwood94> yes
<rockwood94> but i didn't defined it and i am surprised
<rockwood94> how it get ti?
<Zeitkind> dhcp?
<rockwood94> yes
<rockwood94> but i didn't defined the series too
<flog> so virtual box did when you set up virtualbox.
<Zeitkind> try dhclient -d -nw eth0
<flog> Zeitkind: ethX isnt used anymore?
<Zeitkind> or whatever it is named
<Zeitkind> I still use them (and define them :P)
<flog> So do i :)
<Zeitkind> he should know his interface by ifconfig -a
<Zeitkind> I do like the ipconfig command on OS X
<Zeitkind> quite handy
<Zeitkind> if you're on a Mac, try ipconfig getpacket en0 to get your DHCP server info
<rockwood94> i am on ubuntu
<flog> Is your host ubuntu too?
<rockwood94> on virtual box ubuntu 19.10 server, flog yes
<oxek> oerheks: solved my issue, gnome-keyring package was not installed
<rockwood94> i am getting error when i going to chk status of apache
<rockwood94> AH00558
<Rockwood> Hmm. We’re having trouble finding that site.We can’t connect to the server at www.cyberiaaxis.com.i am facing this issueat time establishment of domain nameon my virtual machine's ubuntu 19.10
<sarnold> what error do you get?
<Rockwood> actually i am trying to use own domain name instead of local host
<sarnold> qualys can't resolve it https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.cyberiaaxis.com
<Rockwood> i am using Vbox on my local machine
<sarnold> dnsviz demonstrates that there are nsec3 records published that say the domain doesn't exist https://dnsviz.net/d/www.cyberiaaxis.com/dnssec/
<Rockwood> okay now?
<Rockwood> what should be now?
<explore> may i ask a weird question? is there such thing as a super resource-thrifty virtual machine? just for tiny things like Rasbery Pi emulation?
<sarnold> qualys appears to have the negative entries cached
<explore> or is KVM already very memory and resource thrifty?
<tsarompy> hey #ubuntu <3
<tsarompy> if anyone has a minute, could you help me with a dependency issue? i need libpng12-dev package for eoan but it doesnt exist
<explore> i have never ran KVM on my Ubuntu Server before, may I ask what's the typical size like?
<sarnold> tsarompy: that's not packaged for ubuntu any more; why do you need it? is no newer version of whataever you're installing not available?
<tsarompy> i need it to build snes9x
<tsarompy> specifically snes9x-gtk
<sarnold> explore: I never really paid too much attention, but the guest OS will use the majority of qemu's memory
<tsarompy> there are no binaries for snes9x-gtk for ubuntu anymore since it was pulled from debian by a troll >:|
<sarnold> tsarompy: could you try with a newer libpng?
<sarnold> tsarompy: I have no idea who this guy is, or if he should be trusted with root on your computer, but he's made libpng12 available for eoan https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/libpng12/+packages
<tsarompy> cool, thank you!
<tsarompy> i was tempted to just grab the deb from debian sid but i will take a look at that
<tsarompy> i do see a newer version of libpng-dev but the source specifically wants libpng12 to compile soooOOoOoOo
<tsarompy> again, thanks. this has been bothering me for days
<tsarompy> <3
<Rockwood> how to uninstall apache with all setting? from ubuntu 19.10
<tsarompy> you want to uninstall apache and remove the settings?
<tsarompy> Rockwood: this should help you -> http://xmodulo.com/how-to-uninstall-and-remove-apache2-on-ubuntu-debian.html
<Rockwood> yes tsarompy
<tsarompy> Rockwood: that link has all the instructions you'll need :D
<tsarompy> are you looking for a replacement?
<Rockwood> by mistake wrong setting
<Rockwood> remove and reinstall
<tsarompy> okay. i've used apache quite a bit. if you need help, feel free to private message me if you have trouble
 * Rockwood eating burgers :)
<Rockwood> ty office time :)  cya sooner
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, why my font rendering is bad in Ubuntu 18.04. https://i.imgur.com/7KElynN.png
<lalitmee> I have tried font hinting and antilising etc
<lalitmee> but no luck
<lalitmee> this font is default Monaco font. If I zoom in once, it looks find but another zoom in it will look bad.
<flog> Screenshot look ok to me. :/
<tsarompy> is it just in your browser?
<tsarompy> why not change the default monospaced font
<tsarompy> ubuntu mono looks nice :P
<tsarompy> i think monaco is just ugly period
<tsarompy> lalitmee: what browser are you using?
<lalitmee> tsarompy: actually yeah you can say it is in the browser. I have tried using chrome, chromium
<lalitmee> tsarompy: I am also facing this issue in the application which are build using electron. Like Slack
<tsarompy> have you edited $HOME/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini to set smoothing or what
<lalitmee> tsarompy: actually no. I don't know what to do for that smoothing
<lalitmee> If you can guide me
<tsarompy> ill PM you so we dont fill up the chat okay?
<lalitmee> otherwise I have tried every possible solution on the internet
<lalitmee> yeah
<tsarompy> okay i sent you part of my .Xresources file
<tsarompy> that oughta fix it, if not we can try something else
<tsarompy> lalitmee: heres my .Xresources file if it will help you
<tsarompy> https://pastebin.com/LugM9TDR
<tsarompy> lalitmee: im a kubuntu user personally but in your appearance settings in gnome it should say something about font smoothing/hinting
<tsarompy> if youre not sure of the differences, this image may help
<tsarompy> https://winterdom.com/weblog/content/binary/WindowsLiveWriter/ImprovingFontRenderinginUbuntu_136D4/linux-gnome-settings_3.png
<tsarompy> also lalitmee, this reddit thread may be of some help to you -> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/8gqrjn/ubuntu_1804_font_rendering_how_to_make_fonts_look/
<lalitmee> tsarompy: Its not fixed still. It is the same as it was
<tsarompy> damn
<tsarompy> okay
<tsarompy> lalitmee: have you checked your font settings in your gnome appearance settings?
<tsarompy> also, did you run 'xrdb -merge $HOME/.Xresources' after adding those changes to your .Xresources file?
<lalitmee> tsarompy: oh no.. I didn't run that
<lalitmee> I will run now
<YJ12345> How to set python3.8 as default instead of 2.7 ? (apart from the alias option)
<lalitmee> I have check my font settings. its default whatever it comes with. I didn't change it.
<lalitmee> tsarompy: Hey I tried that reddit solution too and I run that command too. I have logged out and logged in. I think I will reboot once more.
<tsarompy> it wont make a difference lalitmee
<tsarompy> lalitmee: try installing lxappearance and specifying the font smoothing/hinting that you'd like
<lalitmee> tsarompy: I thought it will because in that solution it is written that restart x-server of reboot. I didn't do either one of theme
<dps> im sorry if you guys keep getting messages that say i keep joining abd leaving. its this Polari IRC im using. i have it set to log me in automatically when i open Polari, and every time that my screen turn off it seems to for some reason think that im closing the program. even though i have it set to run in the background. again, my apologies
<flog> dps: your computer probably sleeps and thus turns off the network card.
<explore> hey guys i haven't used linux in a long while, and it's my first try with Ubuntu Server, and it's my first time using LVM
<explore> is it normal that my / drive is only 4GB?
<explore> sorry / partition
<explore> okay i need to read about LVM that's gonna help https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702/how-to-manage-and-use-lvm-logical-volume-management-in-ubuntu/
<explore> guys when you install a virgin ubuntu server with lvm, it doesn't use up all the hard drive space and assign it to /?
<explore> i mean.. not literally all.. just all the space aside from rescue and boot right?
<lotuspsychje> explore: come join to #ubuntu-server if you want
<calIn-> #u.s. -
<calIn-> #u.s. -
<Tuor> Hi, the description of the KeePassX Package has a typo (I think):  In contrast to KeePassXC (package keepassxc), the development pace of KeePassX has slowed down. It has less features, and uses an outdated version of the Qt widget. If you do not know whether you should install keepassx or keepassxc, install keepassx instead!
<Tuor> The second last word should be Keepassxc not Keepassx...
<IaMnEwHeRe> Tuor, I think it is best to open a ticket in the corresponding bugtracker
<pipegeek> Question: is it possible that pip is broken for python 3.6 on ubuntu disco?
<pipegeek> it looks like it depends ultimately on python-apt, which seems to only ship with its native components built for python 3.7, even though they're installed in /usr/lib/python3
<IaMnEwHeRe> pipegeek, why use pip? use anaconda and their environments :D
<IaMnEwHeRe> on the distro that is
<Ben64> well since disco comes with python3.7.... i'd say 3.6 stuff would be likely to not work
<pipegeek> :P because I don't want to download and set up anaconda to see if something works in python 3.6 since it's available in the system :P
<pipegeek> .... oh lord, no, I thought python 3.6 was also shipped in disco but it's just leftover from before the upgrade
<pipegeek> never mind... haha
<pipegeek> that said: aren't things installed in /usr/lib/python3 supposed to be non-minor-version-specific?
<IaMnEwHeRe> pipegeek, don't know the details but since Python3.6is it's own thing and so is Python3.7 etc. the minor-upgrades might not be compatible in the first place, even on an internal interface level
<pipegeek> I can always just run a docker container.  It was just a surprise
<Rockwood> hello
<pipegeek> welcome Rockwood
<Rockwood> i am facing a issue on my ubuntu
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7gGxJ7Ygd6/
<Rockwood> where its missing
<vlt> Tuor: While you're at it: "...*fewer features"?
<Rockwood> how chk my active site in ubuntu?
<Rockwood> i am using apache as you can see
<IaMnEwHeRe> Rockwood what exactly is your problem?
<IaMnEwHeRe> do you want to see what your server serves?
<Rockwood> no
<Rockwood> i wanna chk my active/enable site
<Rockwood> i am using apache2
<IaMnEwHeRe> Rockwookd ls /etc/apach2/sites-enabled/
<IaMnEwHeRe> Rockwood sry for missping, see above
<Rockwood> cyberia@yberiaaxis:/var/www$ ls /etc/apach2/sites-enabled
<Rockwood> ls: cannot access '/etc/apach2/sites-enabled': No such file or directory
<flog> Rockwood: apache2 not apach2
<Tuor> I don't know the corresponding bugtracker is, Ubuntu or is it comming from debian?
<Tuor> vlt: If you say so, I'm not good at languages (even I speak 3 more or less).
<Tuor> vlt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/keepassx/+bug/1853576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1853576 in keepassx (Ubuntu) "Keepassx APT package description" [Undecided,New]
<Tuor> I hope this is the right place.
<dan01> Is it a good idea to use ZFS for Ubuntu 19.04 on a SSD?
<dan01> 19.10, sorry
<oxek> which terminal emulator can safely handle acidental cat of a binary file?
<oxek> gnome-terminal gets messed up
<Ben64> oxek: none
<oxek> Ben64: I know mosh manages to handle it fine, but that is not a local terminal emulator
<oxek> so surely some terminal emulator can do it too
<Ben64> don't cat binary files, or use 'reset' if you do
<oxek> how do I reset?
<Ben64> 'reset'
<oxek> my terminal emulator gets so messed up that even typing text types weird characters, so the command 'reset' will not be typed
<Ben64> it will still do it
<oxek> I tried and I get an output of:
<oxek> -bash: �b�E���: command not found
<oxek> that's when I type reset
<Ben64> hit ctrl+c a couple times to make sure nothing is there first
<oxek> hmm, sometimes that works, sometimes not
<oxek> in any case, what's a good terminal emulator to use then? I am unhappy with gnome-terminal
<Ben64> konsole, lxterminal, guake, terminator, xterm
<oxek> thanks, I'll try them out
<chieta> how to make vpn connected from the booting?
<vlt> chieta: `systemctl enable openvpn@your_conf` should do it.
<chieta> where is the config,  vlt
<chieta> i usually using nmcli conn up vpn_conf
<chieta> the vpn_conf located on /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<vlt> I use OpenVPN. Its config is in /etc/openvpn/.
<chieta> here i want to connect to vpn server
<chieta> everytime mybox up... i want to make sure that the box connected to the vpn server
<angryant> I'm having trouble running two OpenVPN tunnels on my 18.04 desktop. The use case is one primary tunnel for all traffic and one making traffic to an office network available. I have been scouring the web for a couple of weeks and have yet to find anything resembling a good guide on use cases like that. Any pointers or advice would be highly appreciated :)
<angryant> The primary tunnel is tied to my Ethernet connection (the connection auto-starting the tunnel) and is set to route all traffic. The other I manually connect when necessary and is configured to not route all traffic.
<angryant> My problem is that when one tunnel is active, the other fails to connect.
<angryant> Setting different custom gateway ports and virtual device names have had no effect.
<Pricey> angryant: What client are you using?
<resaldis> hi
<explore> hey i have a newbie question
<explore> is it normal that during the Ubuntu Server installation, with a 500Gb HDD, that the LV for / is a mere 4GB?
<explore> what if i have a lot of files in my /home/username/? also when i use KVM i need to store some sizable VMs in /var/
<EriC^> explore: if nobody knows here might try in #ubuntu-server
<explore> oh i didn't know there's that channel my bad
<explore> i'll ask there thanks EriC^
<EriC^> np
<explore> thank goodness they explained this in um.. stackoverflow it wasn't unique to me at all
<explore> thanks a bunch guys *hugs*
<aotz> hello, guys.  What keys should i press together to maximize a window in (Ubuntu's default) compiz?
<EriC^> aotz: you could do ctrl+super + up arrow
<EriC^> also there's the alt+space then x
 * aotz is going to check that
<EriC^> alt+space+n to minimize
<EriC^> i personally use that a ton
<aotz> oh, thank you a lot, EriC^
<EriC^> aotz: no problem
<aotz> will never forget those shortcuts
<aotz> may i ask another question... in Ubuntu when there is just empty desktop on the screen (with no windows open), it should be possible to press something and display the screen that is essentially a cheatsheet of unity and compiz keyboard shortcuts
<aotz> what exactly should be pressed to display that?
<EriC^> aotz: hold super key
<aotz> ok, i'll try...
<EriC^> it works anywhere btw
<aotz> i'm sorry, i have unity 7.4.5+16.04.20180221-0ubuntu1 and when i just hold the super key, after a second darkish squares with numbers appear on the icons in the Launcher (and letter t appears on the trash can icon).
<aotz> looks like it is intended to be used like that: you hold the super key, nubers appear, then you press the number, and this is equivalent to a click on that icon
<explore> hey guys is it possible to do something like REadyBoost on LInux? like a file system cache?
<explore> basically most frequently read files would always be cached in the usb key
<explore> (aside from being cahed in the free main memory that i)
<rory> if you have an SSD, wouldn't a USB key be slower than normal filesystem access anyway?
<explore> that's the thing, it's not an SSD
<explore> slow seagate
<EriC^> aotz: ah i have the same, but also i get a screen that gives windows related shortcuts and stuf
<EriC^> im on 16.04 though
<aotz> i'm on 16.04.4 LTS
<EriC^> ah same
<aotz> ok. i'll try to find that somewhere in installed help pages
<aotz> EriC^: thanks a lot for telling about alt-space and ctrl-super-arrows
<aotz> bye
<explore> wikipedia talks about something called dm-cache, bcache, and flashcache
<explore> oh i see lvmcache is the modern name for dm-cache
<angryant_> Pricey: network-manager-openvpn
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Malgorath> Anyone able to help me understand why Ubuntu wont see my raid controller properly? I have C600/X79 Intell SATA Raid Controller and I have 2 8TB drives in Raid 0 but all I see is 2TB on the device
<JuJUBee> For some reason, logging in recently started taking a long time, like 7 minutes.  What should I be looking for?
<JuJUBee> Even a sudo apt update takes a long time to start after I enter my password.
<ioria> JuJUBee, login problems might come from shell extensions or Startup App; about sudo , no idea, i suggest to check 'top'  and 'free -m'
<raub> I wonder if it is going through a long list of authentication systems before finding user and password.
<raub> And some of those systems are not implemented and it does not care
<JuJUBee> ioria, thanks, baloo_file_extractor is using 100% CPU  I don't even know what that is.
<ioria> kde thing, i guess
<ioria> JuJUBee, have you installed Plasma ?
<JuJUBee> Yes, I used to use kde, now mostly xfce
<ioria> JuJUBee, cd /etc/xdg/autostart and backup all kde files.desktop
<JuJUBee> ioria, only one seems to be kdeconnectd.desktop, nothing else has kde in the name
<JuJUBee> ah, found 3 more
<ioria> JuJUBee, don't you have a baloo*. desktop files ?
<JuJUBee> yes, How do I know what is for kde then?
<ioria> JuJUBee, that's not easy to know (unless you check apt-cache depends plasma or kubuntu-desktop); what de are you on atm ?
<JuJUBee> xfce
<ioria> JuJUBee, paste    ls  /etc/xdg/autostart  | nc termbin.com 9999
<JuJUBee> https://termbin.com/c6vu
<ioria> JuJUBee, you have 4 de ?
<ioria> maybe 5
<JuJUBee> yes, I was testing them out to see what I like.  Never removed them
<ioria> JuJUBee, sy to tell, but it's a recipe for troubles
<JuJUBee> should I just remove the ones I don't use?  I have had them all installed for years...
<JuJUBee> Never experienced this kind of behavior
<ioria> JuJUBee, i can recognize : krunner, klipper, baloo_file.desktop, etc. etc.
<JuJUBee> If I remove kubuntu-desktop, will that remove them?
<JuJUBee> Haven't used kde in over a year
<ioria> JuJUBee, pam_kwallet_init.desktop, plasmashell.desktop
<ioria> JuJUBee, with autoremove, probably yes, but not all of them
<ioria> JuJUBee, also /etc/hosts if incorrect, might slow down things
<JuJUBee> looks like default
<ioria> ok
<JuJUBee> It must be something related to authentication.  more /etc/hosts very fast, nano /etc/hosts taking long time...
<JuJUBee> Had to enter passwd
<ioria> JuJUBee, journalctl can have clues
<JuJUBee> ioria, I have to go teach class, I will come back later... thanks for helping
<ioria> ok
<g105b> I'm having big troubles trying to install 19.10 - I think nvidia drivers need to be installed on my system. I've managed to boot onto the USB "try before you install" option, but I can't apt update or anything - lot of errors regarding ZFS when trying anything.
<wedr> I'm actually wondering about this. I thought Nvidia had released a GeForce Experience software app that manages Ubuntu drivers?
<wedr> or any Linux drivers in general
<lotuspsychje> wedr: ubuntu-drivers list to see your drivers management
<lotuspsychje> or software&updates/tab additional drivers
<wedr> That's one way, but I thought Nvidia had that incentive to deliver their own package manager for Linux drivers
<oerheks> that is the recommended way, driver tool in updates
<wedr> ok, then I was wrong.
<oerheks> on top of that, there is a PPA with newer builds too
<g105b> I can't install Ubuntu 19.10 from USB. It keeps hanging on ZFS related things. Is it possible to disable whatever ZFS is?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks> g105b, boot in live mode, clean out the disk?
<g105b> oerheks: I'm in live mode.
<g105b> oerheks: What disk should I clean out?
<oerheks> zpool could tell you what disk: https://askubuntu.com/questions/304822/how-do-i-remove-a-pool-from-zfs >> sudo zpool destroy <name>
<oerheks> and the disks util gives a gui?
<g105b> I've got a fresh SSD in my system, and I have booted into Ubuntu's installation USB. I first tried to let the installer run itself, but it got stuck so I tried to do it manually in the live mode.
<g105b> Hm, maybe the SSD isn't as fresh as I think it is.
<g105b> What could be causing this? Is the mere presence of an SSD drive causing the installer to fail? Can't the installer ovewrite the whole drive?
<g105b> I can reproduce the issue by booting into live mode, then performing apt update && apt upgrade -y
<g105b> Doing so hangs apt for about 3 minutes, at which point it fails with a lot of errors about ZFS. As far as I know I haven't mounted any drives yet.
<g105b> I can't figure anything out. I unplugged all drives from my PC and went ahead with the installer again - I know it sounds stupid, because there won't be anywhere to install to, but I wanted to see if it hanged still - it still hangs even without any drives. Is there something that a previous install of Ubuntu/Debian could have left outside of the
<g105b> hard drives? There isn't any more storage anywhere is there?
<simon87> hello, I need to know why my system crash with these errors -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hVT6tY6qZx/
<simon87> After these errors, the windows manager (I think the whole system) is stucked and I must turn off pc from button :l
<ioria> simon87, boot an older kernel
<simon87> ioria, Could that be the problem?
<ioria> simon87, maybe; what's your actual kernel and ubuntu release ?
<correct> When I close a ubnntu ec2 instance that has a ubuntu username/password, for some reaosn, I can't ssh to the clone using the same username/password that I created on the host.
<correct> *When I clone
<ioria> simon87, uname -r ; cat /etc/issue
<simon87> Ioria, 5.0.0-36-generic , Ubuntu 10.04
<simon87> 19.04*
<ioria> simon87, from the grub screen -> advanced option  select and older version
<simon87> ioria, ok, im going to try, thanks :)
<ioria> no prob
<simon87> ioria, I tried to get grub screen holding shift key when ubuntu boots but nothing happens
<apawl> When I run `apt-get update`, I notice that some of the official ubuntu repos are being reached via HTTP (i.e. no encryption)
<simon87> i also tried with esc key, but it let me enter in boot select window and i have to select media boot
<apawl> For example: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> apawl: could you pastebin the output please
<simon87> but nothing (it's the second time i try to type you that but the system crashes all the time, im hungry)
<apawl> lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6gQZWqK9dj/
<apawl> Wondering why those *.ubuntu.com domains aren't using HTTPS?
<ioria> simon87,  you can also edit /etc/default/grub and comment the 2° and 3° line  (GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden and GRUB_TIMEOUT=10), and run  sudo update-grub
<lotuspsychje> apawl: if im not mistaken, i heared the mirror guys mentioning something about sync
<ioria> simon87,  in this way you'll get the grub screen
<lotuspsychje> apawl: if you want to doublecheck, please ask in #ubuntu-mirrors
<simon87> ok thank you again, im tring this way
<ioria> apawl, https://whydoesaptnotusehttps.com/
<apawl> Ha, love the domain
<simon87> ioria, i have no "GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden"  in that file; is it the same?
<ioria> simon87,  cat /etc/default/grub  | nc termbin.com 9999
<apawl> I disagree with some of their criticisms of HTTPS, but appreciate that there are mirrors I can use that have TLS.
<simon87> ioria, https://termbin.com/3k1j
<SimonNL> love your nick
<ioria> simon87,  just comment GRUB_TIMEOUT=0   and run sudo update-grub
<simon87> done; if i reboot, grub menu is now accessible, yes?
<ioria> yes
<simon87> im going to try
<simon87> ioria, ok i got it; now i selected 5.0.0-32-generic
<simon87> it was the older
<ioria> simon87, when exactly did you experience the crash ? i mae, while doing what action ?
<ioria> *mean
<g105b> Turns out it's literally impossible to use the 19.10 installer to install Ubuntu if the system uses Nvidia drivers. It works perfectly installing 19.04 and upgrading.
<ioria> g105b, can't you use nomodeset ?
<g105b> ioria: I can, and did, but it made no difference. The actual installer hangs.
<simon87> nothing, absolutely nothing lol. when I was trying to explain to you the problem with grub my system stucked for two times and i was forced to turn off the pc from on/off button
<simon87> do not depends from what im doing, if there is a lot of memory usage or something like this
<ioria> simon87, i see; then test the old kernel for a while;  consider also the upgrade to 19.10
<ioria> brb
<simon87> ok thank you, see you l8r
<JuJUBee> ioria, I am back.  When I logged in it took 9 minutes to authenticate... ugh!  Now if I disable balooctl, it will take another 7-10 minutes for the sudo passwd to authenticate...
<JuJUBee> baloo_file_extractor is using 100% of 1 of my cores
<ioria> JuJUBee, did you make the .desktop backups ?
<logglogy> HI everyone. I am  a novice linux user. I work in a pc shop for years. In our country 100% ppl use windows for everyday use. Lately I am getting more and more requests to install ubuntu alongside the windows. Is there a way to install ubuntu and give it to the customer so the next time he boots in ubuntu it asks him to make an admin account and
<logglogy> create a pwd? Usually I would create a random admin user and pwd so the customer can change it later.
<rajivmars> today after installing ubuntu, i was trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, but while installing corefonts it displays error. i am not able to use msfonts in libreoffice. anybody help please.
<DZII> Hello all
<DZII> question when using cp to copy a vsftpd conf file it does copy but server fails vi/vim etc works even wget works
<rajivmars> now when i am trying to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer, it says that this software is already installed and it is the newest version.
<JuJUBee> ioria, yes, I moved them to a separate folder
<JuJUBee> ioria, had to wait 9 min for the sudo auth to work...
<ioria> JuJUBee, and you still have that baloo_file_extractor 100% cpu ?
<JuJUBee> yes
<ioria> JuJUBee,  dpkg -l | grep baloo | nc termbin.com 9999
<JuJUBee> https://termbin.com/jbcr
<ioria> JuJUBee,  sudo systemctl stop balooctl  && sudo systemctl disable balooctl
<ioria> JuJUBee,  and reboot
<JuJUBee> ioria, here goes, I will be back...
<rajivmars> this was the error msg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hs5fX2nqww/
<nbusrone> may I know , setting /home to ssd is faster or to a hard disk ?
<g105b> Is it possible to encrypt just the home directory in 19.04 or 19.10? The option seems to have been removed from the installer.
<nbusrone> Does it work by editing fstab changing directory for /home ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/968851/fresh-install-of-ubuntu-17-10-how-can-i-move-home-directory-to-another-hard-dr
<nbusrone> 28.04
<nbusrone> using 18.04
<Rockwood> DOM is missing
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zG5258qFqD/
<rajivmars> i m using 18.04.3
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: I thought it asked when you set up your user account. What stage in the install process are you currently at?
<Rockwood> help me
<Rockwood> plz
<Rockwood> server 19.10 having lots of missings
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Rockwood
<ubottu> Rockwood: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Rockwood> ah okay
<JuJUBee> ioria, a little better now, login only took 4 minutes
<JuJUBee> ioria, now tracker-miner-fs is using 103%
<g105b> pragmaticenigma: I thought so too. I'm on the screen where it's asking for my name and user name and password.
<ioria> nope, has been removed g105b , you can use sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u <user> but there are caveats (after the install)
<g105b> yeah, caveats are chasing me today.
<g105b> I have a spare SSD, maybe it will be easier to encrypt that and use it for the /home mountpoint?
<JuJUBee> ioria, tracker-miner-fs seems to have settled down now
<ioria> g105b, caveats are about the swap and you need to create anothe user and login in it right after the ecryptfs cmd
<ioria> JuJUBee, i think you can safely disable it too
<g105b> I thought ecryptfs was removed recently? It has been removed from Debian Buster due to many security concerns.
<g105b> Is it still part of 19.10?
<ioria> g105b, is in universe, indeed
<ioria> !info ecryptfs-utils  eoan
<ubottu> ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 111-0ubuntu5 (eoan), package size 103 kB, installed size 572 kB
<g105b> Cool, I'll try that.
<ioria> well, not very cool, but ok
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: make sure you read the caveats message from ioria
<g105b> I'm aware of how to do it, but I'm finding it really difficult to upgrade to 19.10 due to things being incompatible.
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: You understand that encrypting the home directory will cause just as many issues the next time you upgrade?
<g105b> pragmaticenigma: All I want is an encrypted computer, one that I can upgrade to 19.10 with.
<g105b> LUKS failed me.
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: and I'm trying to point out that since the encrypted home feature was removed, it's not being tested and not considered part of regression testing in future releases. Meaning that you may risk loss of data at the next Ubuntu release
<g105b> What am I meant to do?
<g105b> I don't want to run unencrypted.
<pragmaticenigma> Full drive encryption is the recommended path. Not knowing what "failed" you in LUKS, I can't really know what to recommend
<g105b> I installed 19.04, then do-release-upgrade died with "lvm2-activiation-generator activation generator failed". Won't boot, so I'm installing again without full drive encryption.
<g105b> Would it be possible to use a totally separate hard drive as /home mount point, and have that HDD encrypted, or is that complicating things further?
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: that would be complicating things further
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: When I run my machine encrypted and it comes time for an upgrade. I back all my data up to a separate disk that I can take offline. I install a fresh copy of the OS, and the migrate my data back onto it. I have never seen an upgrade between releases go smoothly
<g105b> I would prefer to just install 19.10 but it fails me too.
<g105b> The sensible solution is to stick with LTS only.
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: The other issue I think you're running into is you're running the standard releases. There's a lot more regression testing and stability between LTS releases
<g105b> No shiny new Ubuntu for me then.
<DZII> when using cp to copy a vsftpd conf file back to etc it does copy but server fails ?
<ioria> g105b, can you summarize what the problem installing 19.10 is ?
<g105b> ioria: I pick my location (UK) then pick my keyboard layout (British) then the entire thing hangs forever.
<ioria> g105b, alco using nomodeset ?
<ioria> *also
<g105b> I booted into live mode, and the same thing happens if I try apt-get upgrade
<g105b> ioria: Yeah, no difference.
<ioria> g105b, no sense running apt upgrade on live cd
<g105b> Why?
<osse> Hi. I copied /usr/share/applications/kitty.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications/mykitty.desktop. I then changed the Name and modified the Exec to add some arguments. It shows up in the Launcher, but if I pin it to the sidebar and open it again the original desktop file is used. Do I need to give my desktop file a different ID somehow?
<JuJUBee> ioria, I did not disable tracker-mine-fs as it stopped using so much cpu.  Now most cpu used is single digits
<ioria> g105b, because you'll need to reboot
<g105b> ioria: I understand that, but I wanted to see what the issue was.
<JuJUBee> ioria, authentication (login/sudo etc) still taking 4 minutes
<ioria> g105b, ok
<g105b> ioria: apt upgrade replicates the issue - some problems with ZFS not mounting, or timing out ... or something.
<ioria> g105b, and you're using the automatic feature ? nothing changed ?
<g105b> What automatic feature do you mean?
<ioria> g105b, erase the disk and install ubuntu or something else
<swimm3r> hi. which tv tuber is the best for ubuntu (DVB-C)? thank you.
<g105b> ioria: ah, yeah I let the automatic option do its own thing.
<swimm3r> tuner*
<ioria> g105b, how did you make the usb media  ? with what software ?
<g105b> startup disk creator on another ubuntu machine
<ioria> JuJUBee, i suggest to check journalctl
<ioria> g105b, not a good idea; please use 'dd'
<g105b> Really?
<ioria> yep
<g105b> How would I know not to trust Canonical's advice on the download page of ubuntu.com ?
<ioria> g105b, wait, just my h o
<g105b> I'm sure startup disk creator uses dd, but it wraps it in a gui.
<g105b> Well I've just done do-release-upgrade without encryption and there are new error preventing it from booting, so I guess 19.10 is just not compatible with my desktop computer.
<JuJUBee> ioria, ok, so journalctl is HUGE.  20+K lines still in May 4.
<ioria> JuJUBee, journalctl -b 0
<ioria> g105b, what's your desktop computer ?
<g105b> ioria: unbranded, a trusty workhorse though (until today). Twin GTX 970 gfx cards, ASUS motherboard, Sandisk drives, Intel CPU. About 5 years old.
<baqir> hey all. is the Nvidia driver better than the default one?
<ioria> g105b, 1) do again the media with dd 2) disable secure boot if enabled
<g105b> How confident are you that dd will make any difference to using startup disk creator?
<ioria> g105b, it did sometimes
<JuJUBee> ioria, ok, what am I looking for?  I don't see any large gap in time (4 min)
<ioria> JuJUBee,  paste it please
<JuJUBee> ioria, I do see a bunch of "usb 1-4.1: device descriptor read/8, error -110" lines
<JuJUBee> ioria, the whole thing?
<ioria> JuJUBee,   journalctl -b 0 should not be so big
<baqir> hey all. is the Nvidia driver better than the default one?
<banyantree> yes but no
<Class7> depends what you want you wanna do on your system
<Class7> steam and playing games? then yes
<banyantree> indeed
<Class7> sry the grammer is drunk :D
<Class7> for me its the nvidia driver bcus of steam and lutris, on my server i use the default open source driver. its more stable they say
<JuJUBee> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HW8YBYhMXS/
<banyantree> anyone with amazon prime account here?
<banyantree> or netflix?
<Class7> yey but no
<Class7> :D
<banyantree> i cant watch anything ...
<Class7> location?
<banyantree> ^^
<banyantree> germany
<Class7> auch hier deutschland. alles ok netz vodafon
<banyantree> its not gema or that shit
<banyantree> ah hi
<Class7> beides funktioniert
<banyantree> nee liegt an meinem browser glaub ich
<banyantree> welchen browser benutzt du denn?
<Class7> was nimmste na her?
<banyantree> chrome und firefox hab ich probiert
<Class7> kommt drauf an was ich mach, ff oder chromium
<banyantree> firefox ging früher
<banyantree> chromium hab ich auch
<Class7> ggf hast ja auch dns probleme, tausch mal deinen dns aus wennst weist wie das geht
<JuJUBee> ioria, gotta go teach another class.  I will check back in about 1 hr
<banyantree> echt, meionste?
<Class7> kann sein
<Class7> geht youtube?
<Class7> vimdeo usw?
<banyantree> jepp
<banyantree> also html5 geht
<banyantree> flash hab ich nicht installiert
<banyantree> glaub ich
<Class7> https://fast.com/ geht der speedtest bei dir sauber?
<banyantree> mom
<Class7> dann sollt eig auch netflix gehn
<banyantree> zeigt 15mbit an
<Class7> und is das ok für dich und deine leitung?
<emx> Is there a way to mount SFTP connections into "Files"?
<banyantree> ging früher auch
<banyantree> ne 16er
<banyantree> also 15 ist schon in ordnung
<enrio> whats the difference between Ntfs and Ntfs-3g mount?
<Class7> ja gute frage worans liegt. netflix server: ok, deine leitung: ok ggf sind grad zu viele auf netflix in deiner gegend und das peering is mist. also der server im hintergrund von deinem anbieter is überlastet
<Class7> wenns in ner stund enoch so is dann denk ich is es a problem bei dir
<banyantree> also öhm - es geht jetzt
<banyantree> danke für deine hilfe =D
<Class7> @emx https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382062
<Class7> na is doch schonmal was
<Class7> :D
<banyantree> Class7 YEAH!!!!
<banyantree> der Freitag abend ist gerettet =D
<Class7> schönes wochenende
<banyantree> dir auch
<banyantree> was machst mit dem server?
<lordcirth> !de | banyantree
<ubottu> banyantree: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<banyantree> ok ok
<emx> Class7, thanks
<Class7> jesus, the internetz love dem rules ai?
<Class7> a channel suffering in idle and silence for days, then suddenly wrong language used and bam - OBEY THE RULES!!!! :D
<Class7> silence again it is
<Class7> byby
<banyantree> cu
<oerheks> Class7, idle? you are wrong, please stop it
<Class7> i did stop alrdy. no hard feelings ok ;)
<oerheks> Class7, i have no problem with people giving support, appreciate it.
<Class7> its all fine, just pointed out that we looooove our rules :D
<banyantree> is there a channel activity statistics like sent messages over the time in the world wide web?
<Class7> netsplit?
<Class7> https://netsplit.de/
<Class7> the only thing i know so far
<Class7> never thought about this :D
<banyantree> hehe it says "freenode - out of competition"
<Class7> :D
<Class7> the more you know
<bynarie> how do you get an ubuntu cloak? i assume you have to be some sort of staff?
<ikanobori> bynarie: Be an Ubuntu member and ask in #ubuntu-irc.
<bynarie> just curious but what exactly qualifies as a member?
<legreffier> bynarie: sustained contribution to ubuntu communities.
<oerheks> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ikanobori> Someone who contributes to Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<bynarie> thank you
<oerheks> you can get a free cloak or for your company/project in #freenode
<legreffier> bynarie: writing patches, being helpful on irc and/or forums, ...
<ikanobori> Yea like the silly one I have. You can also get a unaffiliated cloak.
<ikanobori> Or is that the default now?
<legreffier> it'll be unaffiliated/whatever
<legreffier> yeah
<bynarie> sounds good thank you for the info
<q9> Hi, how do I use the current ipv6-Prefix in an nftables-rule?
<mrproper> I am installing Ubuntu Desktop 19.10 to VMware Fusion and it is hanged multiple times when I tell it to format the partition. Is this a known bug?
<pipegeek> q9: just to get it out of the way: the underlying volume isn't full is it?
<lpapp> hi, I am trying to upgrade from 08.04
<lpapp> I have tried following these instructions: https://www.ndchost.com/wiki/server-administration/upgrade-ubuntu-pre-10.04
<lpapp> do-release-upgrade --proposed -> No new release found.
<lpapp> 8.04.2 to be precise on i686
<twobitsprite> lpapp: you want to apply 11 years of upgrades all at once? I would probably just back up my data and re-install fresh...
<q9> pinegeek: wrong person you mean mrproper
<lpapp> twobitsprite: yes, or even step by step
<mrproper> pipegeek: If you're referring to me, then correct. There is plenty of it available. 265GB.
<lpapp> there is no data
<lpapp> however this is an old netbook. I do not really have an usb at hand to write out 16.04 (last i686 release)
<lpapp> anyway, got a clue even if I have to go to 10.04 or something first?
<nixfreak85> Question about mounting DVD iso on 16.x and then installing packages like cifs-utils
<nixfreak85> I am running this on xenserver, When I mount the iso I can see the full directories but I want to apt-get install some package from the iso
<nixfreak85> apt-cdrom add /media/iso/path/ does not work
<nixfreak85> or add the iso directories to sources.list , I just don't know what directories to add , any help would be very helpful, also I am doing this offline
<Ben64> nixfreak85: https://www.hiroom2.com/2016/08/12/ubuntu-16-04-install-package-from-dvd/
<nixfreak85> @ben64 and this will work even though the iso is mounted to /media/ubuntu*
<nixfreak85> because if I umount then I can't see it from Xen anymore
<pipegeek> oh crumbs, sorry q9
<lenny_lemon> i tried to upgrade ubuntu to 18 from 16.04 but debconf screen for restarting daemon services got shadowed as is stuck on for a while... what I can do?
<Hinnerk> Hi. I have a bit of a situation here :)
<Hinnerk> I have a server running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, but don't have the root password anymore
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, Are you sure a root password was set? The standard on Ubuntu is to use sudo
<Hinnerk> My knowledge is a bit shaky
<Hinnerk> How do reset any passwords?
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<lordcirth> Hmm, that might actually be out of date
<Hinnerk> I am in GRUB right now
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, right. So there should be 'advanced options' and then 'recovery'
<Hinnerk> yes
<Hinnerk> need a version?
<Hinnerk> 4.4.0-154
<Hinnerk> I found some instructions saying i should edit the command
<Hinnerk> but i wasn't feeling comfortable enough wiht the instruction - it was some asian guy in poor english...
<Hinnerk> and it was already a mess when he was talking about ro rw - so i rather came here...
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, if you enter recovery, there should be an option to change the password.
<lordcirth> Or failing that, a root shell.
<Hinnerk> ok, didn'T start it yet, since i was expecting having to go into edit
<Hinnerk> did now, system is starting.
<Hinnerk> theres an option for root shell
<Hinnerk> nothing speak of password directlly
<Hinnerk> launch root shell?
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, ok, so take the root shell.
<Hinnerk> so
<lordcirth> I think it is read-only by default, so 'mount / -o remount,rw'
<Hinnerk> now it wants the root password
<lordcirth> Ah, ok. So there is a root password set.
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, so instead, you will need to reboot, and on the default grub entry, press 'e'.
<Hinnerk> ok, will take a moment.
<lordcirth> Then find the 'linux' line, and append 'init=/bin/bash'
<Hinnerk> default entry or recovery?
<sarnold> lenny_lemon: so, you've got a window prompt of some sort saying "restart services?" and it's hung solid?
<sarnold> lenny_lemon: can you see anything else it's doing with top or ps?
<sarnold> lenny_lemon: if it's hung, it might be nice to get a bug report about it before going much further, ubuntu-bug do-release-upgrade would start the process
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, default is fine
<Hinnerk> ah, missed it
<Hinnerk> i meant grub
<Hinnerk> not the line :)
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, so, did you find it?
<Hinnerk> need to rebbot again
<Hinnerk> working on it
<lenny_lemon> sarnold, haven't check ps or top. what I should look for?
<sarnold> lenny_lemon: I'm not entirely sure :/
<lenny_lemon> sarnold, that report can run from terminal?
<sarnold> yes
<Hinnerk> found it
<Hinnerk> ah, keyboard layout is changed...
<Hinnerk> will take a sec
<dbugger> Help! I just installed 19.10 in my 2nd SSD, and now GRUB wont come up, so that I can log in inside Windows 10, installed in the other one!
<Hinnerk> ok got it.
<Hinnerk> does it need to be saved or are al changes active on boot?
<Hinnerk> (i don't see a save command)
<Hinnerk> (does mention emacs style editing, does not talk about saving)
<Hinnerk> should i just boot now? or anything else?
<Hinnerk> lordcirth: done. is there a save option? anything else to do here? or just boot?
<lenny_lemon> sarnold, the problem cannot be reported:The report belongs to a package that is not installed.
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, just boot using the key it mentions
<Hinnerk> sorry for all the questions, just trying to be cautious
<Hinnerk> k
<lordcirth> The change only takes effect on this boot, there is no save
<Hinnerk> ok
<Hinnerk> shell is open
<Hinnerk> "root@(none):/#"
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, now you should be able to 'mount / -o remount,rw'
<lordcirth> then 'passwd'
<Hinnerk> puh
<Hinnerk> that was it?
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, if passwd accepted your change, yeah
<Hinnerk> lordcirth: Done. Can I from here also change the password of users?
<Hinnerk> Yes it did
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, yes, 'passwd $USER'
<Hinnerk> And thank your very much! Highly appreciated!
<lordcirth> Hinnerk, no problem
<lordcirth> I may edit the wiki page for this later...
<Hinnerk> so is the init entry transient?
<dbugger> Hello again
<saor> obugger
<dbugger> I have an big problem. My GRUB is gone, and I literally know NOTHING of how to repair it ... :/
<saor> Boot a live usb and use boot-repair
<saor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dbugger> I cant repair it from Ubuntu? Do I have to use the live usb?
<saor> Better to use a live env
<saor> But sure i suppose you could
<jeremy31> dbugger: Is Windows and Ubuntu on different drives using UEFI?
<akk> But you'll need something like a live distro to boot your existing ubuntu anyway.
<dbugger> jeremy31, yes, I got an SSD for Windows and another one for Ubuntu
<dbugger> akk, I think there is a misunderstanding... the OS that I cannot reach IS WINDOWS
<dbugger> I am stuck in Uubuntu
<dbugger> After installing 19.10, the GRUB disappeared
<akk> Grub is usually how you boot into ubuntu, hence my confusion. :)
<jeremy31> dbugger: can you use the BIOS boot menu to boot Windows?
<akk> Maybe grub is still there, it's just not pausing to show you the menu?
<dbugger> jeremy31, I tried, but I couldnt. I got some "grub rescue" shell
<dbugger> Also, something is weird because I seem to have a boot partition in both disks :/
<saor> dbugger: If you press teh boot menu key at boot do you see ubuntu / windows as an option in the uefi
<dbugger> This is Ubuntu SSD: https://i.stack.imgur.com/5dsNC.png
<dbugger> This is Windows SSD: https://i.stack.imgur.com/ro3At.png
<lenny_lemon> my ubuntu 16.04 got hang on daemon restart screen. what can I do?
<lenny_lemon> i tried to upgrade to 18
<dbugger> saor, I see the SSD, but no mention of "windows" anywhere
<akk> There's GRUB_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub and sometimes ubuntu likes to default that to something short, like 0 seconds.
<jeremy31> dbugger: windows is installed in Legacy BIOS boot and Ubuntu is installed using UEFI, that is the problem
<dbugger> jeremy31, I cant say I know anything about that... :/
<jeremy31> dbugger: if you install Ubuntu in Legacy Boot, it might pick up the windows install.  You might be best trying the BIOS boot menu to pick whether to boot Ubuntu or Windows
<dbugger> I am trying that "boot-repair" documentation now... lets see
<jeremy31> dbugger: I would skip the boot repair
<molt> hey all. I'm wondering if there is a way to navigate windows network shares in Ubutnu the same way you can in Windows via File Explorer? (putting the unc and moving around like any other directory)
<dbugger> oh well, now I already started... better go all the way now
<dbugger> Well, it is done. It gave me a pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RVGynkbzz3/
<dbugger> Im gonna reboot, and see if that did anyhting
<dbugger> brb
<dbugger> Nah, that did nothing :/
<dbugger> jeremy31, what were you saying is that I should do?
<jeremy31> dbugger: you should be able to switch what OS you boot to using the BIOS boot menu
<dbugger> jeremy31, Yeah, I tried, but I cant. All the options that I find there bring me to that "grub rescue"
<dbugger> Except the one that brings me back to 19.10, of course
<jeremy31> dbugger: Is it Windows 7?
<dbugger> W10
<dbugger> No, it is not Windows 7. I have Windows 10 in there.
<saor> Did you try boot repair yet?
<dbugger> saor, yes, it did nothing
<saor> And if you remove your ubuntu ssd does widows boot?
<dbugger> saor, this is what boot repair did: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RVGynkbzz3/
<dbugger> well, I cant make it boot from the BIOS, so my assumption is that it would NOT work
<dbugger> no?
<saor> Yeah sounds like you windows part got blown up
<dbugger> Please tell me I have not lost it.... o_O
<saor> Remove the ubuntu ssd boot your windows install media and attempt to recover it
<saor> Shouldnt be a problem becuase you have good backups right? ;)
<dbugger> I do, but my wife does not :P
<jeremy31> dbugger: It looks like the hybrid shutdown of windows was used/not disabled
<dbugger> tons of pictures lost, im sure
<dbugger> jeremy31, what does that mean?
<saor> 'powercfg /h off'
<dbugger> Are you telling me to run that command? (I have no idea what it means)
<saor> Windows 10, disables hybred shutdown
<dbugger> Ah, thats a windows command
<dbugger> But first I have to be able to log inside...
<dbugger> saor, im gonna do what you said, and try to remove the Ubuntu SSD
<saor> Yeah try to boot recovery media, do the BCD repair commands
<akk> dbugger: If you're worried about files, like pictures, mount the windows disk read-only from ubuntu and back them up asap.
<saor> ^^
<dbugger> akk, well, I fear that it is more complicated. Like book-keeping software that has databases, that cannot be exported, without running the program...
<saor> If i give you too much help with windows the chat nazi's will come and get me
<dbugger> Anyway, Im going to take off the Ubuntu SSD and try see what happens
<dbugger> BRB
<dbugger> saor, nothing. I got the same output:
<dbugger> error: no such device
<molt> hey all. I'm wondering if there is a way to navigate windows network shares in Ubutnu the same way you can in Windows via File Explorer? (putting the unc and moving around like any other directory)
<dbugger> error: unknown filesystem
<dbugger> Entering rescue mode
<dbugger> grub rescue>
<dbugger> so yeah.. that did not work :/
<saor> dbugger: Are you familiar with the bcd repair steps for windows?
<dbugger> saor, not even one bit...
<saor> i'm gonna dm them to you if thats okay since its off topic for this chat
<dbugger> Thanks. I appreciate it
<genii> molt: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/nautilus-connect.html.en shows how to do this
<ben_g> Hi. I set up a software raid with mdadm and everything was booting off the raid array just fine earlier today, but when I rebooted a lot of stuff seemed messed up and it turns out that the filesystem is detected as read-only even though the raid status is reported as active.
<jeremy31> dbugger: if you have a Win 10 rescue disc you can probably fix the BCD.
<ben_g> How do I figure out what's causing it to detect as readonly?
<dbugger> jeremy31, I dont...
<jeremy31> dbugger: might want to search on how to fix without it then, I don't have any other ideas
<dbugger> :(
<sarnold> lenny_lemon: oh bugger :( did you get a chance to file the report or make it further?
<lenny_lemon> sarnold, no, trying to sort it out. trying to find dpkg: error: dpkg frontend is locked by another process
<sarnold> lenny_lemon: arghs :(
<ben_g> fsck says "fsck.ext4: Unable to resolve 'UUID=55579e1b-b6ce-4432-81ec-34686c6c6132'", which seems to imply there's something wrong in /etc/fstab. How can I rebuild that file?
<TheCr0w^> ben_g: do a blkid
<TheCr0w^> you should see the filesystem's correct UUID.
<ben_g> Okay, but how do I use that information? I can't edit /etc/fstab manually since the system is still locked in read-only
<TheCr0w^> boot it from a live cd and mount it
<ben_g> Is that the only way? Since I'm accessing the system remotely...
<TheCr0w^> is that the error you're getting when you're booting?
<TheCr0w^> i assume.
<TheCr0w^> or has your root filesystem gone read only ?
<ben_g> The system boots fine, but the root is read-only
<TheCr0w^> Odd. What does your 'mount' output say?
<TheCr0w^> pastebin it if you like.
<ben_g> https://pastebin.com/evEvLq3J
<TheCr0w^> oh you're using mdraid
<TheCr0w^> cat /proc/mdstat
<TheCr0w^> have you got a failed drive?
<ben_g> https://pastebin.com/c7MfMrXn
<ben_g> Both drives are new
<TheCr0w^> what happens if you mount -o remount,rw /
<ben_g> mount: can't find UUID=55579e1b-b6ce-4432-81ec-34686c6c6132
<TheCr0w^> give me an output of blkid and cat /etc/fstab
<ben_g> https://pastebin.com/DUnRfYbR
<TheCr0w^> mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<TheCr0w^> also does dmesg say anything about scsi
<TheCr0w^> or md0
<ben_g> https://pastebin.com/s6SVCeGS
<TheCr0w^> did you install this box as mdraid
<adrian_1908> Are snaps audited? Probably not, right?
<ben_g> And the results from dmesg: https://pastebin.com/nzRcXgfK
<ben_g> The original installation was on a single drive, no RAID
<TheCr0w^> I see
<TheCr0w^> I'm curious as to how this is even booting.
<ben_g> Is there a lot wrong with it then?
<TheCr0w^> what does cat /proc/cmdline say
<ben_g> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-169-generic root=UUID=1d64c5f1-d3fc-4e0e-b2e8-7fbd9dc5cf96 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<TheCr0w^> well it's in a very strange state. whoever converted it obviously forgot to update the fstab with the correct uuid.
<ben_g> The original hard drive failed, but testdisk managed to restart it long enough to recover the partitions
<TheCr0w^> it's booting off this
<TheCr0w^> /dev/md1: UUID="1d64c5f1-d3fc-4e0e-b2e8-7fbd9dc5cf96" TYPE="ext4"
<ben_g> I then built a RAID array from 2 new drives to which the partitions were copied
<TheCr0w^> mdadm --detail /dev/md1 ?
<ben_g> And then I made it bootable with boot-repair
<ben_g> https://pastebin.com/FLA2VQan
<TheCr0w^> pastebin a copy of /var/log/boot.log ?
<TheCr0w^> very interesting how the hell it is actually mounting the right filesystem. lol. *scratches head*
<ben_g> The full log seems to be too long to copy-paste
<TheCr0w^> shouldn't be. might have to give it a few sections though.
<TheCr0w^> or you can DCC it to me here.
<ben_g> Right, I was looking at the wrong thing, sorry. It's here: https://pastebin.com/yft9wMTi
<TheCr0w^> very strange.
<TheCr0w^> umm, yeah, do you not have a remote console for it?
<TheCr0w^> that you can boot some media.
<ben_g> I'm connected to it with ssh, the computer isn't in my house.
<TheCr0w^> what does tune2fs -l /dev/md1 tell you
<ben_g> https://pastebin.com/zPzkdcEs
<TheCr0w^> alright so the file system is clean.
<TheCr0w^> grub automatically mounts root as the device set in your kernel config.. but it's treating that fstab entry as an error.
<TheCr0w^> you could tryyyy mount -o remount,rw /dev/md1 /
<TheCr0w^> it's possible that will crash your system, if it works at all.
<ben_g> It works and I seem to have write permission now.
<TheCr0w^> ok, update your fstab
<TheCr0w^> to 1d64c5f1-d3fc-4e0e-b2e8-7fbd9dc5cf96
<ben_g> the / ?
<TheCr0w^> yeah
<ben_g> do I leave the swap the way it is now or should I change that as well?
<TheCr0w^> should be fine, but you've given all of /dev/md2 as swap.
<dbugger> saor, I fixed it... somehow
<saor> Well done!
<dbugger> But now its the grub that wont show up :/
<TheCr0w^> ?
<ben_g> md2 should be a 4GB or 8GB swap partition
<ben_g> 4GB.
<TheCr0w^> swapon -s
<ben_g> so do I now reboot and hope it works?
<TheCr0w^> haha. your call on that :)
<dbugger> saor, and I did it with one ubuntu command :P
<TheCr0w^> i don't think you will make it any worse though :)
 * TheCr0w^ is curious though :)
#ubuntu 2019-11-23
<ben_g> IT'S WORKING!
<ben_g> Thanks a lot, it successfully booted and I have write permission again.
<sarnold> is there a quick summary of what was wrong and what fixed it?
<TheCr0w^> cool :)
<ben_g> sarnold, some UUID was wrong in fstab, which caused the filesystem to become read-only
<sarnold> ew
<sarnold> that wuold have confused me to no end; I'm not real good with the uuid view of filesystems :)
<TheCr0w^> it's because you have errors=remount-ro
<TheCr0w^> (which is generally a good thing)
<adrian_1908> Do I need Avahi for CUPS/printer discovery?
<sarnold> I'm not positive, but that's my guess, yes
<TheCr0w^> adrian_1908: no, unless you are sharing printers from your computer.
<TheCr0w^> cups-browsed finds the printers, not avahi.
<adrian_1908> TheCr0w^: And the protocols necessary for printer discovery do not require any of the `avahi-*` packages?
<TheCr0w^> adrian_1908: nope.
<TheCr0w^> avahi is a bonjour server, for other devices to find YOU.
<adrian_1908> Ah ok, that makes sense!
<derpadmin> struggled with bonjour lately
<derpadmin> stupid chromecast
<derpadmin> bonjour does not work across subnets
<derpadmin> ended up passing an option to vlc
<derpadmin> no need for bonjour... was more like goodbye :)
<Rabid_Raven> hi guys, is there any way of restoring localization files? with sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, it keeps telling me that whatever locale i try to add cannot be found
<sarnold> Rabid_Raven: I wonder if debsums -ac will show you what's possibly missing from those packages.. it might be pretty noisy or it might not even help, but it's the first thing that comes to mind
<Rabid_Raven> worth a try
<Rabid_Raven> missing a ton of /usr/share/locale files
<sarnold> cool; apt get install --reinstall those packages
<Rabid_Raven> any way of reinstalling them from a startup disk or something?
<TheCr0w^> you should be able to remove the package with nodeps
<TheCr0w^> and then reinstall it
<sarnold> no need to remove it either
<sarnold> just the apt get install --reinstall should do the job; you shouldn't need to reboot or remove anything
<sarnold> sigh apt-get install
<TheCr0w^> true.
<Rabid_Raven> i only really need the fr_CA locale either way
<sarnold> I'm trying to learn how to use "apt install" after twenty-ish years of apt-get and I screw up often..
<Rabid_Raven> so what would be the full command to --reinstall the locale files?
<TheCr0w^> apt-get install --reinstall locales
<TheCr0w^> odd files to go missing though..
<Rabid_Raven> i figured that but didn't want to take a change
<Rabid_Raven> chance
<TheCr0w^> :)
<Rabid_Raven> alright, time to log out and try it again
<Rabid_Raven> after this video...
<sarnold> Rabid_Raven: try the dpkg-reconfigure step first
<TheCr0w^> :)
<Rabid_Raven> sarnold: sounded good, did so. will restart just to be sure
<Rabid_Raven> nothing against the english language but as a french teacher and francophile, i'd rather be in a french environment
<Rabid_Raven> either way, thanks for all of your help. I hope to one day be so good with this os that i can fix everything myself :P)
<Rabid_Raven> kde tells me, in the regional settings, that "there are no languages available on this system"
<Rabid_Raven> there's got to be a way to fix that
<TheCr0w^> did you reconfigure
<TheCr0w^> or reinstall
<Rabid_Raven> --reinstall
<Rabid_Raven> basically, I did sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales
<TheCr0w^> hmm. you may need to restart kde?
<Rabid_Raven> i restarted the whole computer and even logged out a few times after trying a few things
<TheCr0w^> strange.
<Rabid_Raven> maybe we can --reinstall languages rather than locales?
<Rabid_Raven> (even though that seems to be the same thing)
<TheCr0w^> try the reconfigure.
<Rabid_Raven> same apt line but --reconfigure?
<Bashing-om> Rabid_Raven: This Help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<TheCr0w^> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Rabid_Raven> Bashing-om: been there
<Rabid_Raven> oh, i did that too
<TheCr0w^> try reinstall these packages
<Rabid_Raven> imma just install all languages possible
<TheCr0w^> language-pack-en
<TheCr0w^> language-pack-en-base
<TheCr0w^> language-pack-kde-en
<Rabid_Raven> i imagine fr_CA requires fr_FR
<TheCr0w^> do you have language-pack-kde-fr
<TheCr0w^> installed
<Rabid_Raven> let's find out
<Rabid_Raven> looks like it wasn't installed, go figure
<Rabid_Raven> i installed in french too
<TheCr0w^> oui oui
<TheCr0w^> sacré bleu!
<Rabid_Raven> time to try eveything
<bigboy360> how do i search in the *most* general way for a piece of software on debian by keyword?
<bigboy360> like say I dont know the ppa even and want to find a list
<Bashing-om> bigboy360: My goto: https://packages.ubuntu.com/ .
<rbasak> bigboy360: "apt search"?
<bigboy360> rbasak, doesnt that just search through sources already listed in my sources.list?
<rbasak> bigboy360: yes - isn't that what you're requesting?
<rbasak> All (installable and functional) software in Debian should be available via that.
<rbasak> Oh, sorry.
<rbasak> You mean random third party sources publishing software _for_ Debian but aren't provided in Debian itself?
<rbasak> I don't know of any good answer to that, sorry.
<rbasak> I would strongly recommend against using random third party sources though. They break your system. Users tend not to notice until when they try upgrading to a new distro release, at which point they usually don't realise it was the installation of third party software that broke their systems.
<rbasak> Third party repositories provided by apt cannot integrate with the system packaging system properly and are fundamentally broken.
<Dregneel602> Running Ubuntu 18.04 fully up to date. Just installed openshot and handbrake via the Ubuntu Software and noticed I now have Blender and Inkscape installed which I NEVER installed myself. How does this happen?! Noticed this happen on 2 separate computers now. Anyone else notice this?
<bigboy360> rbasak, what do you meant cnat integrate with system packaging
<bigboy360> like cant be updated when you do sudo apt update?
<TheCr0w^> Dregneel602: Blender and Inkscape are "dependencies" of openshot.
<Dregneel602> @TheCr0w^, ah, didn't know that. Thanks!
<Dregneel602> guess I better reinstall those 2 apps then lol
<TheCr0w^> it's quite possible that whatever you need to do will continue to work.
<rbasak> bigboy360: I mean that they cannot fully express dependency relationships like the distribution archive can, so that leads to broken packages following a distribution release upgrade. It's an arcane packaging point - summary is, it's impossible for a third party repository to provide third party software effectively without breaking a future distribution upgrade.
<TheCr0w^> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/openshot
<TheCr0w^> yeah, blender and inkscape both there. so yes, probably do reinstall them :)
<Dregneel602> @TheCr0w^, thanks. Will do. Don't want any issues with them
<bigboy360> rbasak, what if it adds itself properly to sources.list
<bigboy360> and all dependencies
<rbasak> bigboy360: it can't. dpkg package relationships are only specified from one end (a different end depending on the specific relationship). There are some relationships that third party repositories cannot specify, such as "Breaks" in the distro to third party direction. This is what breaks upgrades. When not using third party repositories, these relationships can be specified fully by distribution
<rbasak> maintainers, and these are essential for correct ordering when doing an upgrade.
<rbasak> Even if third party repositories do everything right (they usually don't), it's not possible for them to ensure that future distribution release upgrades go smoothly
<rbasak> Third party apt repositories are fundamentally a hack.
<rbasak> apt treats them as if they are first party sources and as if the distribution fully expresses relationships with those third parties, but they don't.
<rbasak> bigboy360: this is partly why snaps were invented - because third party apt repositories don't work.
<rbasak> Well that's maybe a bit harsh. They do work initially, at least. Many people still use them.
<rbasak> But generally using them inevitably breaks things.
<bigboy360> rbasak, what do snaps do differently
<rbasak> bigboy360: they run in a sandbox, like an Android or iOS app does. They don't have permission or access to break the system. They're designed specifically for third parties to ship software in a more secure and stable way directly to end users, whereas third party apt repositories have always been a hack.
<bigboy360> i see
<bigboy360> cool
<lenny_lemon> any advice after upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 ?
<lenny_lemon> I liked 16.04 more... i don't like that close window menu on other (windows) side...
<Bashing-om> !info gnome-tweak-too bionic
<ubottu> Package gnome-tweak-too does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !info gnome-tweak-tool bionic
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Bashing-om> lenny_lemon: ^^
<lenny_lemon> Bashing-om, i'm not PRO... what you trying to tell me?   :)
<Bashing-om> lenny_lemon: install the gnome-tweak-tool - one of the things it enables one to do is change the button positions.
<lotuspsychje> lenny_lemon: the gnome tweak tool lets you tweak your ubuntu more
<lenny_lemon> :)))
<lenny_lemon> thanks
<lotuspsychje> lenny_lemon: and see also dconf-editor pretty handy aswell if you like tweaks
<lenny_lemon> by sudo apt install gnome-tweak-tool ?
<Bashing-om> lenny_lemon: Uh Huh :D
<lenny_lemon> nice... i got it right now... on the left...
<lenny_lemon> on the right side... the left one... hahahahh
<Bashing-om> lenny_lemon: :D
<lenny_lemon> common for islands... left is the right one...
<lenny_lemon> after 7hrs upgrading can go sleep now... :)
<lenny_lemon> will tweak and play later... thanks again... Bashing-om lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> happy tweakin
<lenny_lemon> :D
<lenny_lemon> i just have installed tor but it does not run...
<lenny_lemon> what can it be?
<lenny_lemon> ok, don't worry... i'm not gonna spend another hour... got enough...
<TheCr0w^> :)
<simon87> hello i've like 1500 errors like this -> file '7' write error: Read-only file system [v8.32.0 try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2027 ]
<simon87> what does it means?
<TheCr0w^> simon87: your file system has gone read only, possibly due to errors.
<TheCr0w^> you may have some underlying hardware issue with your disk, but there are a few possible reasons.
<simon87> i've changed my hdd with an ssd
<TheCr0w^> for the root filesystem?
<simon87> yes, the whole system is on the ssd
<TheCr0w^> ok. you may have the same issue someone else had earlier.
<TheCr0w^> give me an output of blkid, mount and cat /etc/fstab
<TheCr0w^> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<simon87> wait, please; what ive to mount?
<TheCr0w^> just run these commands
<TheCr0w^> blkid
<TheCr0w^> cat /etc/fstab
<TheCr0w^> mount
<TheCr0w^> and paste the output into https://paste.ubuntu.com/ and send me the link.
<simon87> TheCr0w^ , https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HFVHtrhsDY/
<simon87> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qKDWNZ5rPw/
<arunjain> getting a error during build
<TheCr0w^> simon87: blkid please
<simon87> TheCr0w^ , it returns nothing
<TheCr0w^> can't be.
<TheCr0w^> are you root
<simon87> no, im not
<TheCr0w^> please go to root and run blkid
<TheCr0w^> sudo su -
<simon87> TheCr0w^ , https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VVdrm52cnb/
<TheCr0w^> simon87: run tune2fs -l /dev/sda2
<simon87> with #?
<TheCr0w^> yes
<TheCr0w^> as root
<simon87> TheCr0w^ , https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gFNXq2KBj3/
<TheCr0w^> ok, your file system has some errors, you need to reboot into rescue mode and run e2fsck -f /dev/sda2
<simon87> ok then i've to show you output or simething else when ill be in rescue mode? (just to know if i've to take a photo to the screen)
<TheCr0w^> https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-boot-into-rescue-mode-or-emergency-mode-in-ubuntu-18-04/
<simon87> TheCr0w^, please, read above
<TheCr0w^> you need to follow the emergency mode instructions
<TheCr0w^> you don't really need to show me.. you will be asked to repair some errors, and you should say yes to all the prompts.
<TheCr0w^> this does not explain why the errors were caused however. have you powered the machine off unexpectedly?
<TheCr0w^> reminded, you need EMERGENCY mode not rescue mode.
<simon87> yes several times if i've to say the truth because my system blocked for several times with no apparently errors; i think i get some errors with usb buses but i dont really know what cause that crashes
<TheCr0w^> ok, well this increases the chances of file system errors.
<TheCr0w^> when these are detected, for your data's saftey writing to the disk is disabled.
<TheCr0w^> I would recommend that you update your kernel to the latest if you have not done so already, after we get the partition writable again.
<simon87> ok, so i've to boot in emergency and repair the filesystem, then update kernel?
<simon87> 5.0.0-36-genericUbuntu 19.04 \n \l
<simon87> this is my kernel and ubuntu version
<simon87> TheCr0w^ , im going to repair filesystem, then ill be back here, really thank you for all of this, brb
<simon87> TheCr0w^ , i booted with Emergency mode editing grub options, but i dont think that i got the right screen cause it opened up (initramfs)
<TheCr0w^> possibly not. you can just boot from the live cd, may be easier for you.
<simon87> In the grub screen of live cd i go in "Check disc for defects"?
<TheCr0w^> yep you can do that.
<TheCr0w^> actually, no, that's checking the actual media.
<TheCr0w^> sorry.
<TheCr0w^> no, you need to boot from the livecd, and get a root terminal.
<simon87> He's checking the actual media, i started It lol
<simon87> In going to reboot
<simon87> it*
<TheCr0w^> I think you can cancel it
<TheCr0w^> or yes, just reboot, and boot the livecd.
<simon87> Yes, i did it; now im going to get root terminal
<simon87> I got It
<TheCr0w^> ok
<TheCr0w^> e2fsck -f /dev/sda2
<simon87> Ok done, fixed all errors
<simon87> Now i have to update the kernel??
<TheCr0w^> reboot
<TheCr0w^> but, yes, I would recommend, apply all updates.
<simon87> Ok, ill do it, thank you for all of this. Ill be back with the logs if the error will occur again. Thanks
<TheCr0w^> no problem, good luck.
<ZaZaGX> hi
<auctus> in older ubuntus it was always easy to click the network thing and then choose "share" or "link local" or whatever, in 18 i cant find any of that
<auctus> so i could e.g. share wifi from a laptop to a desktop, or connect to my raspberry pi without a router, etc
<dbugger> Hello, Good morning everyone
<dbugger> I have a weird problem. I have an SSD in my PC with Windows 10. I have another one that I am using to install 19.10. No matter how many times I install it, the GRUB will never get created. When I log in it goes sirectly to Ubuntu. If I want to log into Windows, I have to do it through the BIOS. Why could this be?
<simon87> TheCr0w^ , it's crashed again damn
<simon87> how can i show you the last important log that can i view with ubuntu log tool?
<simon87> usb 2-8: device descriptor read/64, error -71 , a lot of these errors; i think the crash happens for some usb 2.0 port problem; i think ill cut off that damn port
<leden> auctus, run 'nm-connection-editor' in terminal from there you can set your network
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<simon87> these crashes begin to make me mad. damn.
<TheCr0w^> you may have a hardware issue.
<simon87> ok, probably is the usb port 2.0 (this laptop has two 3.0 and one 2.0); how can i disable 2.0? is there a way?
<simon87> on that board where is the usb 2.0 there are a card reader and headphones too;can the problem be the whole board, TheCr0w^
<simon87> ?
<Sinistrad> simon87: When does it crash? At boot? If so, and you know it is USB, you might be able to disable in BIOS, or whatever the cool kids call it today.
<simon87> Sinistrad, no, when it's running like after one hour or five minutes, it's the same
<simon87> windows manager crashes and i can access to nothing in the system so i've to turn off it from the button
<simon87> Sinistrad, so can i disable the whole board from the BIOS?
<simon87> I dont use it, the sound card is dead too, so i dont need headphones
<Sinistrad> simon87: For more troubleshooting, if it is only locking up your display, you might be able to have ssh open and log in from another computer and check logs to see what is going on.
<Sinistrad> simon87: If you get ssh going and can log in remotely before the crash and not so after the crash, then you've definitely had the kernel freak out.
<Sinistrad> simon87: My little one is calling me. Maybe that will give food for thought
<simon87> Sinistrad, so I've to login remotely with ssh and wait until crash come up
<Sinistrad> simon87: Well, just make sure you have ssh answering before-hand
<Sinistrad> simon87: Not saying you have to keep it connected =)
<Sinistrad> simon87: After the crash, log in if you can, then poke around in /var/log to see if anything is obvious.
<simon87> okok i got it
<Sinistrad> simon87: If it is only the display, maybe Xorg logs could give you some clues as to why the display locked up
<simon87> thank you
<Sinistrad> simon87: You're welcome. I hope it helps
<simon87> I hope too :)  see you l8r
<baqir> how to add pppoe network
<baqir> anyone to help?
<baqir> how to add pppoe connection?
<Sinistrad> baqir: Here is something that I found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Sinistrad> baqir: Report back if that article is not helpful.
<lenny_lemon> after upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 I noticed increased temperature in processor...
<telboon> anyone else facing issues where certain Wifi network doesn't show their encryption on KDE Network Manager?
<telboon> the same SSID shows their wifi security on nmcli, but not nmgui through KDE
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<Ignacy> I'm trying to configure postfix to use a password hash (.db file) to authenticate with 3rd party smpt provider. I've looked at hash created with postmap command, and except for hash it still contains cleartext password at the end of the hash. Is that supposed to be like that? If someone is to get root access to the machine he can still read my 3rd party mail provider password.
<ryuo> Ignacy: ... password hashs don't work when you have to provide the password to an external party for authentication purposes.
<ryuo> Ignacy: they're only good for when you only need to store them for your authentication purposes.
<ryuo> Ignacy: welcome to the limitations of encyption.
<ryuo> automated tools rarely have a good way to store authentication secrets; you usually have to store them in a secure manner but can't eliminate disclosure entirely.
<ryuo> usually this means putting them in a file that most cannot access.
<ryuo> not storing it in revision control system
<ryuo> etc
<Ignacy> thank you ryuo. Now I understand. The password hash has mode 0600, while other files in postfix directory are 644. I was thinking about it since yesterday :D
<rdrey> hey everyone. I'm experimenting with building an ubuntu kernel with patches. Is this still the best page in the docs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel I'm running an Ubuntu Fossa daily build that's a day or two old.
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 rdrey
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | rdrey
<ubottu> rdrey: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<rdrey> ah, thanks
<rdrey> will move over there
<raidghost> ioria: The graphical card issue is back.
<raidghost> I did some rsync and did let the laptop stay on over night. and the annyoing ugly screencolor did welcome me. It was a less happy moment.
<gyuma1etyr> hi! I have 18.04 LTS
<gyuma1etyr> Python3 is installed by default
<gyuma1etyr> Is python2.7 also installed?
<gyuma1etyr> (by default, after install)?
<gyuma1etyr> I don't need it, but was just curious if Python2 is still installed or not
<gyuma1etyr> anyone an idea?
<bindi> did you try the command "python2"
<bindi> or 'dpkg -l | grep python' to get the list of installed packages matching python
<gyuma1etyr> bindi, i tried python2 but working
<gyuma1etyr> so i thought it's not installed
<gyuma1etyr> but this seems strange as of 2018
<gyuma1etyr> even nowadays debian 10 still has py2.7 has requirement...
<rajivmars>  today after installing ubuntu, i was trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, but while installing corefonts it displays thjis error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hs5fX2nqww/
<gyuma1etyr> bindi, i tried python2 but *not* working
<gyuma1etyr> so what do you think bindi?
<rajivmars> how do i solve this. i need ms corefonts for my project.
<bindi> gyuma1etyr: if you were just curious, i gave the tools to fulfill your curiosity :P
<bindi> they're getting rid of python2 bit by bit
<gyuma1etyr> bindi, dkpg -l |grep python shows only libpython2.7 and such things
<gyuma1etyr> but not python2 python2.7
<gyuma1etyr> so only some libs are insalled but not the actual python2 inerpreter i think?
<bindi> probably compatibility stuff
<martiansoul> Hi. Does anyone know of any channel on IRC where I can ask theoretical Object oriented programming questions?
<bindi> martiansoul: try /msg alis list
<bindi> martiansoul: actually /msg alis help list
<martiansoul> bindi: thanks!
<explore> thanks for all the help guys!
<ioria> gyuma1etyr, python2.7 is included in the iso, but removed after the installation; you can check the 18.04 release notes : 'Python 2 is no longer installed by default. Python 3 has been updated to 3.6. This is the last LTS release to include Python 2 in main.'
<gyuma1etyr> ioria, good news!
<gyuma1etyr> it will force me to move on to py3 now ;)
<ioria> gyuma1etyr, ok, python2.7 is still present in the 18.04 repo
<rajivmars> anyone please.
<ioria> rajivmars, i guess you need to wait some time and try again or install manually the .deb
<rajivmars> ok
<martiansoul> what is udp echo port?
<Fuchs> martiansoul: 7, as with tcp
<martiansoul> Fuchs: i meant the theory of it. I couldn't really understand it reading on wikipedia
<Fuchs> martiansoul: to echo back exactly what you are sending it
<Fuchs> it's mostly meant for tests
<Fuchs> e.g. if you think that something might modify or drop some of your packets on the way to wherever that echo service is running
<Fuchs> how did you stumble upon it / why the question?
<Fuchs> (tl;dr: if you don't know what it is, you most likely don't want / need it)
<bindi> and probably not at all related to #ubuntu
<martiansoul> Fuchs: I was reading a research paper on caching.
<Fuchs> maybe they have an ubuntu box with it enabled or want to enable it
<Fuchs> oh, okay, then you probably want ##networking
<martiansoul> Fuchs: Okay. Thanks!
<Fuchs> you're welcome :)
<gijoe3k> Hello there. Quick question, I realize that is could be strictly a Xubuntu thing(appreciate your patience) but......just got a fresh install of Xubuntu 19.10 done. Did a Apt update...all the other repos updated fine except this one:
<gijoe3k> Err:1 http://mirrors.xtom.com/ubuntu eoan InRelease Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)
<gijoe3k> Any direction or ideas on how to get rid of it?
<leden> qijoe3k, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<leden> qijoe3k, cat and paste url that will generate
<gijoe3k> 10/4
<gijoe3k> https://termbin.com/zjao
<ptux> hi all. i've a 2nd hd installed on my pc. it seems to be mounted in ro mode, but i cannot find it in /etc/fstab.
<ptux> i would like to know how to mount it at the boot in rw mode, in a chosen mountpoint (actualiy it is: /media/ptux/<averylongstring>)
<pragmaticenigma> ptux, when you add a new drive, you have to manually add it to fstab with the mount instructions
<ptux> pragmaticenigma, but does it mantains the setting on reboot or it is overwritten?
<pragmaticenigma> ptux, /etc/fstab is a configuration file. It does not automatically change
<leden> qijoe3k, find Settings Manager → Software & Updates and follow steps https://i.stack.imgur.com/gI5Jp.jpg
<ptux> pragmaticenigma, so could be right add in fstab: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/storage ext4 defaults,utf8,umask=0087,gid=64?
<ptux> *umask=007
<leden> qijoe3k, you need to select another mirror
<gijoe3k> @leden, gotcha. much appreciated. Will do it here in a minute.
<akk> Does ubuntu not have a package for unetbootin? (19.10)
<pragmaticenigma> unetbootin is not recommended anymore akk
<akk> No? I want to make a bootable FreeDOS stick and have seen a couple recommendations that unetbootin is the easiest way.
<akk> Is there a better way?
<akk> (I need to install a firmware update from lenovo ... I've been struggling with this for three solid days, I'm getting desperate to find a way)
<pragmaticenigma> akk, unetbootin is not provided in the official repos. You can obtain it from a 3rd party maintained repo
<pragmaticenigma> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Unetbootin
<pragmaticenigma> https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<akk> Thanks, pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> akk, I do note that the official documentation does mention unetbootin... I might be confusing it with a different tool. Personally I use etcher.io, but that a topic for another time. I wish you luck with your BIOS update
<akk> Thanks! Supposedly unetbootin knows where to download freedos images ... the freedos site itself only has installer images, not runnable ones.
<akk> I confess to being skeptical that freedos will be enough to run this installer, but it's worth a try.
<pragmaticenigma> akk, freedos is continuously updated. the firmware updaters like that typically just need a DOS environment to execute their binary, after that the application goes into a lower level mode to access what it needs directly
<akk> I hope! I tried several minimal windows things, like booting from a win 10 installer, and kept getting messages like "the image file is valid, but is for a machine type other than the current machine".
<akk> It's supposedly a 64-bit windows binary but I haven't found any way on Linux to check that.
<Ben64> have you tried 'file'
<akk> So far unetbootin isn't looking promising, it doesn't run, X errors (probably related to having to run as root).
<slrplx> Heya. I am unsuccesfully trying to set my ultrawide 34" Iiyama monitor to its native 3440x1440 resolution. It's plugged into a recent Lenovo X1 Carbon via HDMI. `hwinfo --monitor` recognizes the monitor and confirms that 3440x1440 is its maximum resolution. How do I proceed?
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64, can you expand on that idea?
<Ben64> it's a command. file <file>
<Ben64> tells you about said file
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64, I don't see how that would help here
<Ben64> <akk> It's supposedly a 64-bit windows binary but I haven't found any way on Linux to check that.
<akk> Ben64, n2hgc06w.exe: PE32 executable (GUI) Intel 80386, for MS Windows -- does the PE32 mean it's 32-bit, not 64?
<akk> I did run file earlier, but I don't know how to read that line, file is much clearer with Linux apps about whether they're 32- or 64-bit.
<Ben64> 80386 means 32bit
<akk> Ah! Interesting, so lenovo is fibbing about it being for 64-bit. That may explain some of the things I tried that didn't work.
<Ben64> well anything that can run 64bit windows stuff can also run 32bit
<akk> Except the windows installer, turns out. :)
<Ben64> the installer can't really run things
<akk> Oh well, have to run off for a bit, will have to fight with unetbootin later. Thanks for the info, Ben64 and pragmaticenigma!
<albech> Hi all. Struggling a little with having rclone ignore lost+found, cause syncs fail when trying to sync and that file is present in the folder. I have tried to use the filters, but no luck.
<albech> it works if running as root, since root obviously can read lost+found, but i am not planning on running rclone as root for my purpose. Could move all my files to a sub-folder, but its more like a workaround.
<ioria> albech, i don't use rclone, but the filter should work ; what's the exact cmd issued ?
<_Sean_> hi all - sorry for google worthy question but my google is failing tonight-  trying to remember how to prompt for hostname input (ie.  NOT string) in a preseed and I am failing hard (18.04 dell re-jigged install/recovery)
<slrplx> What would be a good place to ask my previous question about ultrawide monitor resolution in Ubuntu?
<guntbert> slrplx: this channel is a good place for that question - just maybe not right now :-)
<slrplx> Roger, I'll ask again later
<_Sean_> anyone here ever preseed
<gunix_> _Seen_: just exactly I'm look for it :)
<_Sean_> I think thanks, not exactly sure what ye mean :)
<gunix_> I found some stuff in Turkish. https://farukomercakmak.gitlab.io/post/2019-09-18-pardus-preseed-iso-olusturma/
<_Sean_> perfect, checking it out now :)
<_Sean_> thank you
<gunix_> np
<_Sean_> in there - hostname is still string and seen - where do you see the variable for human input?
<slrplx> Heya. I am unsuccesfully trying to set my ultrawide 34" Iiyama monitor to its native 3440x1440 resolution. It's plugged into a recent Lenovo X1 Carbon via HDMI. `hwinfo --monitor` recognizes the monitor and confirms that 3440x1440 is its maximum resolution. How do I proceed?
<oerheks> hidpi screens want DP displayport, hdmi is too slow?
<slrplx> Possibly
<ioria> _Sean_, but old thread  : https://askubuntu.com/questions/111727/how-do-i-get-prompted-for-a-hostname-in-a-preseed
<_Sean_> heh, i am gonna kick something if it was that easy
<_Sean_> thanks ioria - will muck with a new iso tomorrow and give that a try
<ioria> ok
<slrplx> oerheks, the monitor works
<gunix_> is it possible to add any .deb package with preseed? Just an example: I want to install "pale moon" browser in os installation progress.
<slrplx> At a respectable 2560x1440
<slrplx> Could 3440x1440 really be a problem in this setup?
<oerheks> slrplx, with DP it should fully work.
<oerheks> go check the vendor
<slrplx> vendor says: HDMI & Display Port: 3440 x 1440 @48-75Hz
<_Sean_> gunix_: I think you are looknig for 'ubiquity ubiquity/success_command'   from my limited smashing of stuff that deprecated preseed/late_command
<oerheks> slrplx, grinn, your vendor hides the truth, seen that before
<slrplx> Naughty vendor
<slrplx> Anything I can attempt?
<albech> ioria: rclone -P --include "backup-SQL-*" --exclude "lost*" sync /var/bareos-storage/ wasabi:bucket-name - getting: ERROR : lost+found: error reading source directory: failed to open directory "lost+found": open /var/bareos-storage/lost+found: permission denied
<ioria> albech, try --exclude “/lost+found/**”
<albech> ioria: tried with escaping lost\+found also.. same problem..
<oerheks> HDMI 1.4 supports up to 2560x1440 using at 60hrz, *maybe* at lower 30hrz it works, but i guess you need DP
<oerheks> good luck!
<ioria> albech, then, no idea
<_Sean_> hrmpf - too good to be true, worth a try @ gunix_ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vNcGmkq3SP/
<slrplx> Thanks oerheks
<albech> anyone else have experience with rclone and how to ignore lost+found? I have tried the --ignore filter, but with no luck.
<gunix_> Thank you @_Sean_
<slrplx> oerheks
<slrplx> It works at 30hz!
<_Sean_> unfortunately didn't work
<_Sean_> oh well
<oerheks> slrplx, good, you are lucky!
<oerheks> have fun
<slrplx> Hm
<slrplx> Also works at 40hz
<pragmaticenigma> albech, the --exclude only works for files, not folders
<pragmaticenigma> albech, The documentation also mentions you should not use --include and --exclude
<pragmaticenigma> at the same time
<martiansoul> Hi. I want to start reading the code of linux kernel. but for now, i would prefer a small snippet. could anyone guide me for the same?
<jeremy31> martiansoul: have at the Linux kernel tree source https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/?h=v5.4-rc8
<martiansoul> jeremy31: how should i proceed with reading it?
<jeremy31> martiansoul: if you want to look at Intel wifi source code. go to /drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi
<gyuma1etyr> Hi
<gyuma1etyr> How to disable internet for one particular user?
<gyuma1etyr> I'm using 18.04 LTS
<gyuma1etyr> anyone an idea?
<radkos> hello I'm having curlftpfs installed and configured but It seems curlftfs can't modify a file in-realtime
<radkos> I'm trying to directly download file to it - no luck I believe I'm having the right permissions - the dbg message i recieve is
<radkos> ftpfs: operation ftpfs_open failed because Operation not supported
<Eduard_Munteanu> radkos, what protocol?
<radkos> Eduard_Munteanu, torrent
<Eduard_Munteanu> radkos, that's strange, do you mean you mounted a torrent URL using curlftpfs?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Because I don't think that's supposed to be r/w.
<radkos> Eduard_Munteanu, no I've set the mounted point with curlftpfs as a torrent's download destination
<Guest_39> hi
<SayurNaraSayo> hi
<SayurNaraSayo> anyone here?
<Bashing-om> !ask | SayurNaraSayo
<ubottu> SayurNaraSayo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oerheks> :-)
<Eduard_Munteanu> radkos, and what protocol is curlftpfs using?
<SayurNaraSayo> can i know where is the channel?
<SayurNaraSayo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Eduard_Munteanu> SayurNaraSayo, what do you mean? This is the channel, and there are 1139 people lurking in here right now.
<SayurNaraSayo> im looking for ubuntu chitchat old style where all people can chat..
<Bashing-om> !ot | SayurNaraSayo
<ubottu> SayurNaraSayo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SayurNaraSayo> oh got it. thanks.
<SayurNaraSayo>  /msg ubottu !register
<Bashing-om> SayurNaraSayo: :) Help is what we do .
<Eduard_Munteanu> You can also send ubottu private messages. That's what /msg ubottu is about, it's an IRC command.
#ubuntu 2019-11-24
<Vooloo> how do I limit ufw to only accept ssh connections to all clients on 192.168.1.0-255?
<melatonina> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 19.04. In the last few weeks, I need to press Control-C two or three times to actually copy something. It didn't use to be so. Do you know why?
<Bashing-om> melatonina: ruled out a bad 'c' key ?
<melatonina> Bashing-om: the "c" key works fine by itself. Never had one prioblem with it. The keyboard is quite new, too, in general.
<Bashing-om> melatonina: Sorry, no other thought :(
<melatonina> Bashing-om: thanks for trying
<Bashing-om> melatonina: 'xev' reveal any abnormality ?
<melatonina> Bashing-om: there are the four events displayed when I press Control-C: https://gist.github.com/mel4tonin4/45e2d809be3870deb8f46559b5814926
<melatonina> Bashing-om: I always get all of them
<Bashing-om> melatonina: Hummm ..my return for "ctl" - state 0x0, keycode 133 (keysym 0xffeb, Super_L) - ' where I do not see in your post.
<melatonina> Bashing-om: can it depend on the kind of keyboard and get mapped in the proper way? There is an event for Control_L and since the copy work the second time, this is being mapped correctly.  Otherwise it would never work.
<melatonina> I'm don't know much about keyboard mappings.
<Bashing-om> melatonina: Lot's to I do not know - my return for the right ctl key "  state 0x0, keycode 134 (keysym 0xffec, Super_R), ".
<newdimension> I'm trying to figure what this command does openssl x509 -sha1 -noout -fingerprint -in user.pem | sed -e 's/^.*=//;s/://g;y/ABCDEF/abcdef/'
<newdimension> man openssl mentions x509 but doesn't really say anything
<Bashing-om> melatonina: I beg your pardonon my last --- 133/134 are the "windows" return codes on my system :)
<radkos> Eduard_Munteanu, ftp i guess
<rfm> newdimension, the details for each subcommand for openssl are in separate man pages.  try "man openssl-x509"
<mathgrad> HI I'm curious about the ubuntu wine package, I seem to get better performance in ubuntu with a game in wine than I do with gentoo and am wondering how to compile in gentoo to achieve parity of perfomance
<mathgrad> I have an nvidia 1070 and usually with ubuntu if I install wine and configure it for the game it works awesomely.  HOwever because of other applications I've had to go to gentoo but am not receiving the same performance in wine
<coz_> mathgrad, wouldn't the #gentoo channel also be helpful with that?
<mathgrad> No one is on that seems to be able to help so was hoping for someone who knew how ubuntu compiles wine so that I might get the same performance
<coz_> mathgrad, not sure I can help right now, I am on Fedora
<mathgrad> There seems to be a belief that d3d9 is not compatible with nvidia even though it works awesomely on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> i dont really like gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock and im looking more for the unity style workspaces GUI switcher icon, anyone knows an alternative for that on gnome?
<imi> hi I installed ubuntu 19.10 on a usb hdd on a windows 10 machine, and now I'm completely able to boot it from the UEFI (or whatever) boot menu, but I'm not able to boot the hdd directly (which is bad given that that's the whole point: to boot the same system from a different computer)
<imi> how do I fix this? how do I make this USB hdd self-bootable?
<Monotoko> installed Linux on one drive... going to put a Windows drive back in, is there a way to regenerate the grub config? I remember update-grub but searching for stuff only gets me results from 2012
<Monotoko> and I recall UEFI etc has been around since then
<lenny_lemon> i'm experiencing issue install tor...
<xdiff0rke> what kind of issues...? Be more explicit...
<lenny_lemon> after launching new window it wants to download itself and after fail on verify and over and over again...
<lenny_lemon> ubuntu 18.04
<xdiff0rke> are you downloading it from the oficial site?
<lenny_lemon> signature verification failed! error code:generic_verify_fail
<lenny_lemon> yes I follow the guide
<lenny_lemon> https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-tor-browser-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<lotuspsychje> torbrowser-launcher is on the ubuntu repos
<lenny_lemon> so can i install it by sudo apt-get install torbrowser ?
<lenny_lemon> or torbrowser-launcher
<lenny_lemon> torbrowser-launcher is already the newest version (0.2.9-2).
<lotuspsychje> lenny_lemon: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-tor-browser-in-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<lotuspsychje> we always reccomend to use packages from the official ubuntu repos lenny_lemon
<lenny_lemon> did I not downloaded from official?
<lotuspsychje> lenny_lemon: you tell us?
<lenny_lemon> seems to be official to me...
<lotuspsychje> lenny_lemon: wich one did you download, the tor ppa, or the ubuntu repo one with apt?
<lenny_lemon> as when I try sudo apt install torbrowser-launcher I had it installed...
<xdiff0rke> I have not read the article but Tor is one of such things that you really want to download from official source. In your case you use ubuntu which already has an updated tor packagr avaible
<xdiff0rke> if not just download it from the official site, chech checksum and install it
<lenny_lemon> lotuspsychje, when I had ubuntu 16.04 I did tor ppa as I remember but this one I think repo...
<lotuspsychje> lenny_lemon: we dont support external repos really here, so we cant really advice that
<slimjimflim> hi i'm trying to add nameservers in 18.04 with netplan
<slimjimflim> i get:
<slimjimflim> Error in network definition: unknown key 'nameservers'
<slimjimflim> nameservers:
<lenny_lemon> so that website guide is not official? can I uninstall it then?
<slimjimflim> tabs or something? just trying to use opendns
<lotuspsychje> lenny_lemon: there's a difference between 'official' and the ubuntu way
<lenny_lemon> official is for linux in general and ubuntu is for ubuntu, right? i guess...
<slimjimflim> my 01-network-manager-all.yaml: https://pastebin.com/QyJvSJ5H
<lenny_lemon> I thought I followed right guide that it doesn't really matter as there is it for version I have...
<lotuspsychje> slimjimflim: are you using ubuntu server?
<lenny_lemon> I gues I was wrong now...
<slimjimflim> lotuspsychje: idk
<slimjimflim> probly not
<slimjimflim> i have gtk
<slimjimflim> whatever iso is on the website
<lotuspsychje> ..
<slimjimflim> "# cat /etc/issue
<slimjimflim> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS \n \l
<slimjimflim> "
<slimjimflim> why you no resolve ubuntu lts
<slimjimflim> with debugging: https://pastebin.com/06uzG9Jz
<slimjimflim> great job ubuntu. change everything all the time. that way you can keep writing code and keep your job. who cares about reliability or consistancy
<slimjimflim> long term support my ass
<lenny_lemon> lotuspsychje, do you recommend to uninstall it now?
<slimjimflim> i recommend `rm -rf /`
<lenny_lemon> you know you can hurt somebody with "your joke" who is not skilled?
<lenny_lemon> so pathetic
<slimjimflim> k sry. jk
<slimjimflim> at least i didn't say sudo
<lenny_lemon> but what about somebody giving me advice and I'm running sudo -i ? I would avoid jokes like that on official channels like this one...
<lenny_lemon> just saying...
<slimjimflim> i get it tho. nobody understands dns and when the latest lts changes how nameserver configs are set nobody in here's gonna have a clue
<slimjimflim> lenny_lemon: i said i was sorry and corrected myself
<slimjimflim> they have to learn somehow
<lenny_lemon> but not this way...
<slimjimflim> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/ECfRp-jwbI4/hqdefault.jpg
<slimjimflim> how is this channel so dead
<lenny_lemon> try linux...
<lenny_lemon> channel
<lenny_lemon> Sunday
<gwarttt> leave me alone
<billyfourfour> hi does anybody know how I might go about installing php7.1 on a Ubuntu 20.04 system I'm testing out? ppa:ondrej/php is not supported yet
<N3sh108> Hello!
<N3sh108> I am having some weird networking issues and they are driving me crazy... Why would a port, say custom port for SSH, be seen as open but not work when one tries to connect to it?
<N3sh108> if it is seen OPEN from outside that means that the port forwarding works, so why would it reject my connection? The connection works in LAN but not with public IP. And all the setup worked before I had some DNS issues that I solved with resolv.conf
<badcloud_> I'm trying to create xorg.conf file that will force system wide 2560x1440 resolution when a specific monitor is connected. https://pastebin.com/tCAZ2k0q
<badcloud_> Feels like I have a loose end in the xorg.conf file
<Ben64> badcloud_: your video card is a monitor?
<N3sh108> How is possible that both SSH and non-80 port for Apache2 stops working remotely but works perfectly in LAN and it also seen as OPEN from a portchecker? Makes no sense to me :(
<badcloud_> Ben64 Whoops, so I should change the "Option" value in the "Device" section?
<Ben64> badcloud_: you should scrap the xorg.conf idea all together
<badcloud_> Ben64 What route would you suggest?
<Ben64> the system display setting
<badcloud_> I need something that will stick for all users
<badcloud_> The resolution for specific monitor is too big
<Ben64> can you change it with the setting application
<badcloud_> Sure
<badcloud_> but that works per user
<Ben64> then you copy the xml to all users
<badcloud_> That sounds good for 10-20 users, this computer is used by a few hundred users
<Ben64> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1043337/ubuntu-18-04-login-screen-display-settings/1043627
<Ben64> should work
<_Sean_> anyone here a grand wizard with preseeds?   Trying to figure out if it is still possible to prompt end-user for hostname during install and I've gone nowhere. Even commenting out the hostname lines as per the little google related results is a no-go
<_Sean_> just ends up with hostname == ubuntu
<badcloud_> Ben64 Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<badcloud_> Ben64 It worked for a few seconds when logging in with different user, but then changed back to previous resolution
<PeGaSuS> does anyone here uses Windows and Ubuntu in dual boot? if yes, did anyone had any issues recently when updating Windows, that it messed up GRUB?
<jeremy31> PeGaSuS: Windows may have just removed the ubuntu efi entry
<PeGaSuS> so, booting from a live USB and using boot repair would be sufficient?
<PeGaSuS> s/would/should/
<jeremy31> PeGaSuS: It can be fixed from Windows if it is UEFI install
<PeGaSuS> and why the hell would Windows remove the Ubuntu efi entry?
<PeGaSuS> I've never seen an OS so broken -_-
<jeremy31> PeGaSuS: To fix UEFI, see https://itsfoss.com/no-grub-windows-linux/
<PeGaSuS> ehm. my problem is somewhat different. it doesn't boot to any of the OSes
<jeremy31> PeGaSuS: HP laptop?
<PeGaSuS> jeremy31: indeed. but an old one (about 9y old)
<jeremy31> PeGaSuS: That old may not support EFI, might be legacy boot
<PeGaSuS> I'm booting from the live USB and use boot repair
<PeGaSuS> thankfully I have always an USB with the latest Ubuntu I've installed in my laptop
<jeremy31> PeGaSuS: Just a double boot on a single drive?
<PeGaSuS> but honestly I still fail to understand why Windows would have messed up the bootloader.
<PeGaSuS> jeremy31: yes. two OSes in one disk
<jeremy31> PeGaSuS: Don't know how Windows managed to mess it up to were Windows wouldn't boot
<PeGaSuS> jeremy31: neither do I. that's what I find weird though. but boot-repair is already doing its job ;)
<PeGaSuS> now, I'm confused.. I've formatted the HDD using "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4M status=progress && sync". then I've installed Windows, I've partitioned the disk with Windows Disk Manager. I've installed Ubuntu in the new partition. but now I have 2 Windows and one Ubuntu when I should only have one Windows and one Ubuntu. what's wrong here?
<PeGaSuS> oops. I should point out that I'm using Xubuntu -_-
<PeGaSuS> probably better to ask there or still covered here?
<jeremy31> PeGaSuS: 2 Windows entries in Grub?
<PeGaSuS> jeremy31: yep
<jeremy31> PeGaSuS: Saw that with Win7, I think one entry might be Win Recovery
<PeGaSuS> probably some Windows backup (that Windows have done itself while updating?)
<PeGaSuS> well, boot-repair didn't show any errors and it's booting normally now
<PeGaSuS> oh right. using `fdisk -l` it says /dev/sda3 has type of `Hidden NTFS WinRE`
<PeGaSuS> so, you're correct jeremy31. it's the Windows Recovery thing.
<Noboru55> hello, please someone can help me? Everytime i copy files to usb pendrive it stucks at the end, after few minutes it finish.... it happens to files like movies and other big files like iso. is there someway to fix it?
<badcloud_> Ben64 What I think it did was only change the resolution for lightdm login page but not for the x session resolution
<croraf_> Noboru55 yes I noticed that also
<croraf_> Like it has a long verification stage at the end
<zeroes> I just installed chromium on Ubuntu 18.4. I had an inconvenient experience with opening a Download folder via Chromium. Whenever, I try "Show in folder" I get prompted 'Allow snap "chromium" to open file "/home/username/Downloads"?'. How I can grant the permament permission to open the Download-folder?
<zeroes> The moment I click "Show in folder", I expect the folder to appears.
<zeroes> Seems like, there is discussion without solution: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1051207/snap-how-to-grant-permament-permission-to-read-folder
<ioria> zeroes,  you can remove the snap and install the .deb version
<Ignacy> I'm on Ubuntu 19.10. I'm attempting to install wine-staging from winehq ppa. (want to run LoL which requires some latest patches to wine). wine-staging depends on libfaudio0 that is not in Ubuntu main repos. I have another repo containing it, but it's only in the 19.04 (disco) version of the repo. Is there a way to force APT to use disco instead of eoan version of the package? Package hasn't changed.
<Ignacy> Is it proper to email maintainers of that repo and ask them to move the package there too?
<ioria> Ignacy, have you check this ppa : https://launchpad.net/~cybermax-dexter/+archive/ubuntu/sdl2-backport
<ioria> *ed
<Ignacy> thanks!
<ioria> ok
<Ignacy> Do you have any forum post or tutorial that points to the usage of that PPA? Does it support some other dependencies?
<Ignacy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ignacy>  wine-staging-i386:i386 : Depends: libfaudio0:i386 (>= 19.06.07) but it is not going to be installed
<Ignacy> But I've just installed the disco i386 version by hand.
<ioria> Ignacy, you don't install disco pkg on eoan
<Ignacy> Is there a way to tell apt to point libfaudio0:i386 at the libfaudio0 that I've installed by hand?
<Ignacy> ah
<Ignacy> That's why the system doesn't see it then.
<Ignacy> oh, sorry
<Ignacy> I forgot to run apt update after adding the ppa
<Ignacy> I've enabled i386 architecture with sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386, tho I still get
<Ignacy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ignacy>  wine-staging : Depends: wine-staging-i386 (= 4.20~eoan
<Ignacy> well, nvm, don't want to take your time on sunday, I'll dig deeper into the internet. I need the i386 version of the packages as the wine libraries that I need are only in x86 version.
<ioria> Ignacy, https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/09/how-to-install-wine-staging-development.html
<Ignacy> thanks a lot!
<Ignacy> That's exactly the issue I had. I'll try to link this post on stack overflow, since it's what shows on the top of the search for that error
<zeroes> ioria: did you mean "sudo apt remove snap" then wget snap.deb from somewhere and install it?
<lenny_lemon> after upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 i can't launch steam...
<Ignacy> How did You upgrade lenny_lemon?
<lenny_lemon> normally, after update it asked me that I can upgrade so i did...
<Ignacy> You can either update an existing installation, or do so called nuke&pave installation, and just format the root partition and do a clean new install.
<lenny_lemon> that was update existing installation
<Ignacy> Did you upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 or did you download an iso with 18.04 and install that?
<lenny_lemon> had 16.04
<lenny_lemon> sorry upgrade
<Ignacy> There is a certain amount of "scruff" that you need to deal when upgrading an existing installation. It might have something to do with that.
<lenny_lemon> so it's better to do fresh new install instead right?
<Ignacy> Usually. There are tools like for example Aptik, that make it easier. It backs up all your files, repos and config changes. After a clean install you pull all your stuff from backup into a newer version of Ubuntu.
<lenny_lemon> will uninstalling steam and installing again sort the issue?
<Ignacy> I would try that.
<Ignacy> Since steam backs up save games in the cloud, you could even try purging the steam
<Ignacy> sudo apt remove --purge steam
<Ignacy> To make sure it got rid of old config files and other settings.
<lenny_lemon> ooops, i forgot my config... :(((
<lenny_lemon> and install it same way as sudo apt install steam ?
<zeroes> ioria: need clarification for "install the .deb version". Is it same as "apt install snap"?
<ioria> zeroes, have you installed the 'snap' version of chromium ?   'snap list' willtell
<badcloud_> Is there a config file which supersedes ~/.config/monitors.xml? I'm running 14.04 with lightdm
<SimonNL> someone forgot to read topic
<badcloud_> Sorry, will do now
<badcloud_> Thanks
<zeroes> ioria: "snap list" prints me chromium indeed. So
<ioria> zeroes,  but if you run  'apt-cache policy chromium-browser' you'll see that ,on 18.04, that pkg is also in the official repo
<zeroes> ioria: I installed chromium via Ubuntu Software, so is "apt install package" recommended way? :/
<ioria> zeroes, in few words, there are 2 versions of the same app ; you installed the snap version
<Ignacy> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/snap-vs-deb-package
<lenny_lemon> Ignacy, I have reinstalled and it works now, actually it launches. I'm trying to search for any folder of steam but I cannot find any. what is the best way to find cfg file for counter strike 1.6, how can I search for it?
<Ignacy> it's possible it got removed while you uninstalled steam
<Ignacy> but you can try to `find` it
<lenny_lemon> no I have it, but I mean for any files of freshly installed steam...
<Ignacy> find / ! -readable -prune -o -name "*.cfg" -print
<Ignacy> or if you know where in / it could be, and you are not searching in / but in directory you have access to than cd into that dir and do `find . -type f -name "*.cfg" -print
<lenny_lemon> that's the thing I have no idea where I can find it under / ... will try... thank you
<zeroes> thank you ioria and Ignacy. Reinstalling chromium-browser with apt solved. Though I don't quiet understand why deb-version didn't ask permision to open. I can only guess that line 182 ( https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/blob/6c5dd2b3a925ec78264ba5c965545ca4f44da8d3/userd/launcher.go#L182 ) code got executed in deb-version
<Ignacy> lenny_lemon, I'm going out, ask here if you need help running a modified version of the find command.
<Ignacy> eventually use man find for help
<g105b> Since I've reinstalled, a couple of keyboard shortcuts are not working in my IDE. I went to set them up again, and it seems they are already set up, but the shortcut isn't being received by the IDE. I think something is intercepting within Gnome, but not sure where to start looking. Any ideas pease?
<lenny_lemon> Ignacy, will do, thanks for help... i'm digging now... I think I'll got it...
<ioria> zeroes, i can link you this : https://ubuntu.com/blog/a-guide-to-snap-permissions-and-interfaces
<epskm> i installed the default ubuntu, and the clock in the top panel are 12h. how to switch them to normal one?
<ioria> epskm, Settings > Date & Time
<epskm> what "settings"?
<ioria> epskm, press on Activities , or press the Win key, and type 'Settings'
<pihahiroth> join ##vs-code
<epskm> lol it was hidden in a submenu
<UberOriginal> Lo all
<g105b> Lo
<Kristjan1291983> Hello people, I have just started a company, main specialization is simple web pages. I'm looking for clients. http://supersoft.likesyou.org/en
<g105b> Kristjan1291983 good luck!
<g105b> Is it possible to specialise in simple?
<_Sean_> anyone think of a quick and easy fix to delete a partition table from grub without having to boot to an init and run a script?
<_Sean_> automated if the block device name is known
<PeGaSuS> stupid question of the day: is it possible to assign a specific IP to a user inside a VPS? assuming that I want to give an account to someone, I'd like to make them having a specific IP assigned
<ncuxo> Hello I have a problem with my ubuntu
<ncuxo> its a fresh install and I have some weird graphical problems
<ncuxo> PeGaSuS: add a second nic to your vps and give a static ip to the user
<PeGaSuS> huh? how? any tutorials how to achieve what I want?
<pedrud> I recently installed Gnome 19.10 after being a Xubuntu user for quite a few years. I cannot figure out what's going on with my fonts.
<Guest_7018> Hello, I've noticed something strange when trying to install Eoan Ermine from a USB Stick
<pedrud> Any font that has an icon or symbol will not render.
<pedrud> Any help is appreciated.
<albech> how do i get rclone to ignore lost+found? If lost+found is present a sync fails every time unless root.
<Guest_7018> ...Booting from the stick, Ubuntu recognizes my GPU and Wifi, and so it connects and displays at 1080p.  But after installing, I have to tether from my phone, and it'll only display at 800 by 600, even after updating the drivers.
<ncuxo> PeGaSuS: https://www.vps.net/community/knowledgebase/display/VP/How+to+setup+dedicated+IP+on+a+vps
<pedrud> I've been searching all over for font rendering problems and not found anything recent
<akk> pedrud: In what app? What are some example characters? You might just need to install a fallback font that has those characters.
<pedrud> akk: Well I have almost 600 fonts installed
<pedrud> akk: Anything that is a symbol or icon only shows up as the box with unicode id inside
<pedrud> akk: any app at this point, including Gnome-fonts
<PeGaSuS> ncuxo: I can't connect to that URL
<pedrud> regular fonts display correctly, including non-english characters. it's just icons and symbols.
<jeremy31> Guest_7018: Why do you have to tether to a phone after install?
<Guest_7018> Oh, because it doesn't recognize my USB Wifi device
<akk> pedrud: Do you have the noto fonts installed? aptitude search fonts-noto -- adding those got me a lot of the characters that weren't rendering for me in IRC (emojis and such)
<akk> though I still occasionally, rarely, see something not render.
<pedrud> akk: yes, all of the noto fonts.
<jeremy31> Guest_7018: Open terminal and post URL for this command with USB wifi plugged in>  lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<pedrud> examples of ones that won't render include (but aren't limited to): typicons, microns, materialicons, fontawesome
<PeGaSuS> probably some emoji font needed?
<pedrud> I have ttf, svg, woff, and woff2 installed
<PeGaSuS> like fonts-emojione? but this is a wild guess since I'm pretty much null in dealing with linux
<Guest_7018> the strange thing is that the little peek at 19.10 on the usb stick works better out of the box than the full install does
<pedrud> PeGaSuS: haha, that's one that I don't have installed
<PeGaSuS> pedrud: keep in mind that I'm just throwing an wild guess
<pedrud> i hear you, thx
<Guest_7018> jeremy31 I just did a full wipe of the OS drive and reinstalled windows so I could dual-boot.  I'll be back in a long while to report on that :D
<zorcon> Hi All, new here - I am trying to boot Ubuntu 18.04 or 19.10 on a new machine, but it hangs on an ACPI error before booting. I tried setting acpi=off and it boots (with drawbacks). I tried setting acpi=ht and it has the same error as before. How can I debug further?
<akk> I've never even heard of those things you say don't render. Seeing emoji was a big step for me. :)
<pedrud> zorcon: what other settings do you have in your bios?
<akk> (but I'm sure there's some font you can install that has them)
<pedrud> akk: thanks.
<pedrud> akk: those are all fonts
<akk> pedrud: I would recommend finding a couple of the most common symbols that don't render, then googling those (with OR) plus font ubuntu OR linux.
<akk> pedrud: It's hard to answer "lots of symbols don't render" but if there are some specific and common ones that don't, probably someone else has figured out what font is needed.
<pedrud> akk: I can appreciate that.
<jeremy31> Guest_7018: are you using the USB wifi now in Windows?
<zorcon> Motherboard is ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI). Tried an earlier bios version as well as the latest. I searched for ACPI settings with minimal results. APM also had minimal results
<Guest_7018> yeah
<pedrud> akk: The odd thing is that those are all font files.
<pedrud> akk: I'm guessing you've heard of Dingbats?
<jeremy31> Guest_7018: somewhere in control panel/device manager you can get to the properties of the wifi device and one of the tabs should show you the Hardware ID of the device
<pedrud> jeremy31: Guest_7018: you should also be able to see it in the BIOS settings
<akk> pedrud: I have, but that's a specific font, isn't it?
<pedrud> Apologies.
<pedrud> akk: Yes, it is a specific font.
<pedrud> akk: here is an example of one font https://github.com/google/material-design-icons/tree/master/iconfont
<pedrud> I have most of those loaded and none of them render. As you can see, there are truetype, embedded opentype, web open font (& 2), and svg
<akk> pedrud: I'm not sure enumerating fonts that don't work is going to solve your problem, unless you're sure that the fonts you have include the characters you're after and are still not rendering.
<pedrud> one of them should render something.
<akk> pedrud: For instance, paste one of the non-rendering characters here, let's see if people here can see it.
<pedrud> akk: I see your point. Just a second.
<Guest_7018> D-Link DWA 171 dual band adapter, I think that's the one
<jeremy31> Guest_7018: see https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln121527/how-to-find-drivers-for-devices-using-a-hardware-id?lang=en
<pedrud> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
<pedrud> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
<pedrud> 123
<pedrud> that wasn't supposed to happen - haha
<Guest_7018> ah, okay.  USB\VID_2001&PID_3314&REV_0200
<akk> pedrud: Those all rendered fine. :)
<jeremy31> Guest_7018:https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux should work good for it in Ubuntu
<pedrud> akk: ;) I see that
<pedrud> So I can get them to render in my terminal/irc and in vscode
<pedrud> I just tried that last one
<pedrud> yet they don't show in gnome-fonts
<pedrud> I'm using them to change some icons in my toolbar but they are just rendering as an empty space there
<Guest_7018> allright thanks!  I'll report back here once I've got the dual boot all set up again.
<akk> pedrud: In that case, better google on the symbols that don't work plus the app name, gnome-fonts or the window manager/desktop, plus maybe titlebar
<akk> since it seems it's not a general problem, just certain apps
<oerheks> some fots and icon themes get activated after logout/login
<pedrud> akk: thanks. I had been doing that and not getting very far and came here.
<pedrud> oerheks: thanks. done that multiple times.
<pedrud> I'm quite familiar with fonts and have rarely had problems with them in Xubuntu. Just started trying Gnome after all the new changes of recent and now having problems.
<PeGaSuS> so, I've tried to find a decent tutorial in how to give a specific IP to a specific user inside a Ubuntu VPS, but I'm still stuck
<PeGaSuS> :/
<pedrud> PeGaSuS: are you trying to do that within the VPS or from outside?
<pedrud> what about IPTables?
<PeGaSuS> pedrud: within the VPS. let's say that I want to give a few "shell accounts" to some friends. but I'd like them to have a specific IP assigned (in this case only IPv6)
<pedrud> PeGaSuS: a three second search brought this up. https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-use-iptables-with-multiple-source-destination-ips-addresses/
<pedrud> Is that the idea you are thinking of?
<PeGaSuS> not really. I want any user to be able to receive data from any IP but the outgoing connections to be bound to a specific IP (if this is more clear)
<PeGaSuS> so, any process launched by said user will always use IP xxxx:xxxx:xxxx to connect to the outside
<ioria> PeGaSuS, yuo can look at 'network namespace' , dut not idk much about it
<pedrud> PeGaSuS: Why don't you just set up a VPN like WireGuard?
<pedrud> https://www.wireguard.com/
<pedrud> You can have multiple users connect to the same VPS from where ever they are.
<PeGaSuS> pedrud: currently I have like 150 IPv6 addresses configured in netplan. my idea is to do: 'adduser USERNAME' and then limit that user to only use 1234:5678:9012::1/64 for outgoing connections (IRC, etc)
<PeGaSuS> my problem is not the incoming but the outgoing traffic
<PeGaSuS> ioria: thanks for the tip. I'll take a better look at that, but it seems quite complex
<ioria> PeGaSuS, yuo can look at 'network namespace' , dut not idk much about it
<ioria> PeGaSuS, sy, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/391295/how-can-you-assign-one-ip-per-user/391297
<pedrud> PeGaSuS: I think what you are asking is likely rather complex.
<pedrud> PeGaSuS: In some ways it seems a bit like an internal network. Just follow me here.
<rana_ans> hi when I catkin_make I get this error and Im unable to find any solutions online: https://pastebin.com/13rtvwpn
<pedrud> As an example (if I understand you): Say you have an office with 10 computers (like your 150 friends) who all want access the web
<PeGaSuS> yes. exactly that
<pedrud> You can use a router with DHCP set for each computer to have a specific internal IP address
<pedrud> DHCP can set it to happen automatically or you can manually assign IPs
<pedrud> and that can be associated to a specific computer with a specific name.
<rana_ans> anyone who can help me?
<pedrud> Is that the idea that you are trying to do?
<oerheks> rana_ans, catkin is available in our repos https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=catkin and as snap
<rana_ans> when I catkin_make I get this error and Im unable to find any solutions online: https://pastebin.com/13rtvwpn
<rana_ans> lemme see
<PeGaSuS> pedrud: in this case i want to assign a static ip addr (ipv6) for said user for outgoing traffic (internal traffic doesnt matter in this case)
<pedrud> PeGaSuS: But the office only has one external facing IP (like your VPS)
<PeGaSuS> pedrud: mine has 150 IPS (accessible from the outside)
<rana_ans> @oerheks: Im new to this, could you tell me what to do?
<pedrud> Hold on a sec. Are the 150 IPs coming from the outside?
<pedrud> PeGaSuS: Are you trying to restrict access to the VPS to only those 150?
<pedrud> Or whatever number you set?
<oerheks> rana_ans, i think you better seek help in #ros  here on #freenode,
<rana_ans> ok thanks
<tds> PeGaSuS: you've got a few options, and a few problems you need to solve - you could run a full separate network stack (ie a netns) per user, or try and persuade source address selection to make specific users use specific addresses and add iptables rules using the uid module to restrict what IP they can send from
<PeGaSuS> pedrud: lets say i want to "bind" a user to a specific ip
<PeGaSuS> tds: i need something simple, tbh :X
<PeGaSuS> i'm pretty dumb
<pedrud> tds: that was what I was trying to explain earlier. thx. having a recent concussion has screwed my ability to explain stuff recently.
<PeGaSuS> my current netplan config: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tBY4w9ZdFw/
<pedrud> PeGaSuS: I doubt that. However, you are asking something complex.
<tds> ugh, assigning addresses like that is horrific
<tds> get a subnet routed to you and just anyip bind the entire subnet to lo
<PeGaSuS> i dont know if the subnet is routed (i know i own it since the host said so)
<pedrud> I agree with tds. Doing it that way is going to quickly become a mess.
<PeGaSuS> well. this is how someone told me to assign the IP addresses
<pedrud> Sure. No one is saying you did anything wrong. It's just complex. Some ways make it harder and others less so.
<PeGaSuS> but this way I can check which IPS I have (and which ones are assigned to a specific BNC user)
<ice9> from where to download older live cd's like ubuntu 16.04?
<oerheks> here, but not all of them AFAIK .. http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<ncuxo57> Hello I have a problem with my graphical drivers on ubuntu 19.10
<ncuxo57> Its a fresh install
<ncuxo57> I didn't have any problems before while using mint
<ncuxo57> I've tries installing the nvidia and nouveau drivers but it didn't helped
<ncuxo57> My problem is that my icons and clock digits gets on top of each other
<ncuxo57> for example the digits on the clock they go on top of each other and after 10 20 min the clock is unreadable
<ncuxo57> its the same with the icons in the application menu
<jeremy31> ncuxo57: If it worked in Mint, I would recommend Ubuntu 18.04
<ncuxo57> LTS?
<compdoc> ncuxo57, try a different screen resolution
<jeremy31> ncuxo57: Ubuntu 18.04 is LTS.  All Mint versions have been based on Ubuntu LTS since 2014
<akk> But if 18.04 works while 19.10 fails, that sounds definitely worth a bug report.
<ncuxo57> compdoc didn't helped
<ncuxo57> I haven't tough about that
<ncuxo57> I have two other systems working just fine with 19.10
<ncuxo57> I guess its the graphic card:/
<jeremy31> ncuxo57: older Nvidia graphics?
<ncuxo57> I have dual display not sure if this is relevant
<ncuxo57> geforce 6600 LE
<gry> remove the second display and check for the issue
<ncuxo57> I've installed the drivers from nvidia and had to reinstall the whole distro
<ncuxo57> gry Will try it
<gry> do you need that graphics card? go you game or watch blu rays?
<ncuxo57> still have the problem
<ncuxo57> I will swap it tomorrow its almost 1am here
<ncuxo57> I use the graphic card for the double monitor setup
<lenny_lemon> any program for downloading YT videos?
<ncuxo57> with cli or gui
<Ben64> youtube-dl
<lenny_lemon> youtube-dl I think is cli, isn't it? maybe I still have it somewhere...
<ncuxo57> this is cli program ;D  I wasn't sure if he will manage it
<lenny_lemon> followed by url, right?
<lenny_lemon> youtube-dl http://www.youtube.......
<ncuxo57> https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-dl/blob/master/README.md#readme
<bprompt> lenny_lemon:  yes is CLI, you can update it by just -> youtube-dl -U
<bprompt> lenny_lemon:  I use it at the shell with CLI, however you could use a frontend like -> https://www.xvideothief.com
<bprompt> lenny_lemon:  not trying to call you anything, that's just the name of the frontend =)
<bprompt> lenny_lemon:  usually -> youtube-dl -f 18 http://youtube....... -o "the name I prefer for this vide file.mp4"
<lenny_lemon> what's the easiest call for downlaod?
<lenny_lemon> ah, thanks
<ncuxo57> :D
<lenny_lemon> mp4 me too...
<bprompt> lenny_lemon:  you can check how many formats are available for the file url with -> youtube-dl -F <- -f 18 is for mp4 with audio
<bprompt> but videos usually have about 8 choices, bearing in mind that some are just "video" namely you get the muted vide file only, no audio, because the file is streamed separately for those format
<Ben64> i just do "youtube-dl -f best <id>"
<Ben64> and it picks the best one that has vid and audio
<lenny_lemon> nothing works... need to reinstall it...
<lenny_lemon> upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 few days ago...
<gry> what happened when you tried to use youtube-dl?
<bprompt> lenny_lemon:  you mean, ubuntu is not working, or just youtube-dl is not working?
<lenny_lemon> WARNING: Unable to extract video title
<lenny_lemon> [youtube] jjj0xVM4x1I: Extracting video information
<Ben64> need to update youtube-dl
<bprompt> lenny_lemon:  yeah, update -> youtube-dl -U
<bprompt> lenny_lemon:  however, bear in mind that some videos won't come through
<gry> the two lines you shared are warnings, they're not errors
<gry> does it work after that?
<lenny_lemon> i couldn't update
<lenny_lemon> youtube-dl: error: youtube-dl's self-update mechanism is disabled on Debian.
<gry> you need to share the complete output of it
<lenny_lemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CMKVZYYYHv/
<gry> this is incomplete
<gry> what does it say after that?
<lenny_lemon> nothing... 1sec
<gry> perhaps leave it running for another minute or couple
<lenny_lemon> video has 2hrs 31min...
<gry> so youtube-dl should either say it started downloading
<lenny_lemon> don't see anything in /Downloads
<gry> or say it gave up
<lenny_lemon> i'll try something smaller
<gry> please continue looking at what it says
<gry> yes :-)
<lenny_lemon> lenny@lenny-Lemon:/$ youtube-dl -f best https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB-vh6VWdcM
<lenny_lemon> [youtube] eB-vh6VWdcM: Downloading webpage
<lenny_lemon> [youtube] eB-vh6VWdcM: Downloading video info webpage
<lenny_lemon> WARNING: Unable to extract video title
<lenny_lemon> [youtube] eB-vh6VWdcM: Extracting video information
<lenny_lemon> ERROR: Unable to extract uploader name; please report this issue on https://yt-dl.org/bug . Make sure you are using the latest version; see  https://yt-dl.org/update  on how to update. Be sure to call youtube-dl with the --verbose flag and include its complete output.
<gry> this is too many lines for pasting into this channel, the next time please use a pastebin
<gry> please try to update using the instructions at https://yt-dl.org/update
<gry> if they do not work, you can also try to remove it and install from here: https://ytdl-org.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html
<lenny_lemon> hello
<lenny_lemon> i knew it...
<lenny_lemon> sorry for spam
<lenny_lemon> didn't mean it but pastebin it did not include all lines I had...
<lenny_lemon> I followed installation, remove first and autoclean and autoremove and install and I can see available formats with -F
<lenny_lemon> i got it updated. it's working fine now... thank you guys
<bprompt> :)
<gry> good
<gry> you can stay on the chat after all this if you like - to meet new people and/or help others
<lenny_lemon> i'm not that good to help... newbie myself... :)
<gry> this is ok, i am new too
<lenny_lemon> :)
<gry> there is #ubuntu-offtopic for introducing yourself and figuring out who is who
<lenny_lemon> ooops, I cannot find it in /download ... how come?
<gry> it downloads into the same directory where you run it from
<gry> maybe ~ if you ran it from there
<gry> many people are in both this channel and in that one
<lenny_lemon> :DDD ooops... in /
<gry> '/' usually is read-only; ~ is /home/yourUserName/
<bprompt> lenny_lemon:  it wont' be in Downloads folder, it'll be wherever you told -o option to putn it at, usually the current folder
<bprompt> s/putn/put/
<gry> you can use 'cd Downloads' before running it, if you would like the video to be there
<cognition> Hi slightly off topic question, what is the cheapest laptop/chromebook etc that I can use putty with?
<lenny_lemon> i will next time... :)
<bprompt> lenny_lemon:  now and then, when I have to download a few files, like hmmm say 30 videos or more, I simply make a quick bash file with a bunch of -> youtube-dl -f 18 ....... <--- on each line, so if say I'm getting 50 videos, I have 50 of those lines, make the file executable, run it, youtube-dl gets one file after another after another, I simply check later on when it's done
<gry> nice
<lenny_lemon> bprompt, automated process, nice...
<bprompt> cognition:  doesn't that go with distribution? instead of hardware per se
<cognition> bprompt: Thank you
<cognition> I will look at alternatives to putty
<bprompt> cognition:  now, what' the cheapest mobile desktop  you can find? depends, craighlist has some very viable ones, but that's dependent on location and budget and preference
<zorcon> Hi All - Anyone know how to increase the refresh rate while dragging windows around? They seem to moving 60fps or less, very noticeable on my 144hz monitor
<tripleb> 18.04 will only see close wifi (my  phone but not the *$ I am in).I have gone through the process of installing new raytheon drivers (known problem with HP laptop)
<tripleb> But...
<tripleb> I flamed out at the last step because I didnt know my keyring password. So I rm'ed it. (Website directions it being...  login.keyrin
<tripleb> login.keyring and I dont know what to do next.
